# What did you accomplish today?



## 420God (Sep 6, 2012)

What did you do today that you're proud of? Something at work, home, school, personal achievement, etc...


Today I had gravel dropped off and I put in a new driveway. It was a lot of work but I got it done quicker than I thought I would.


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Sep 6, 2012)

sounds brolic for a one man job. i had school in the morning 9-10:30 then work from 12-9. i mastered taking out oil filters that are in hard to reach places. i guess that would be my main accomplishment of the day, i've always known how to do oil changes but now i know what techniques and tools to use for particularly difficult filters to reach. anyways, yeah.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 6, 2012)

I did a whole bunch of nothing and am proud of it


----------



## 420God (Sep 6, 2012)

TheWiseInfidel said:


> sounds brolic for a one man job. i had school in the morning 9-10:30 then work from 12-9. i mastered taking out oil filters that are in hard to reach places. i guess that would be my main accomplishment of the day, i've always known how to do oil changes but now i know what techniques and tools to use for particularly difficult filters to reach. anyways, yeah.


I have a small tractor with a bucket so it made it a little easier, I did have to lug wheel barrows. Sweet that you've learned the different tools for hard to reach filters, I've always gotten pissed off changing them in the driveway and end up sticking a screwdriver through them.


----------



## 420God (Sep 6, 2012)

MojoRison said:


> I did a whole bunch of nothing and am proud of it


Those are the best kind of days.


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Sep 6, 2012)

LMAO sticking a screwdriver through them.....you're a fucking caveman! lol j/k they got some shit called a spider grip, which specifically is designed to grip oil filters. handy as hell if i can say so myself. now to learn how to mount tires from and off rims without scratching them, ha. you was filling in the driveway basically, right? and smoothing it out and all that basically re-doing the driveway


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Sep 6, 2012)

my main pet peeve is the filters that are so damn hidden in the engine that you have to fucking have snake arms to weave through all the different hot ass components. luckily, i'm skinny enough to do that crazy shit.


----------



## silasraven (Sep 6, 2012)

on the job "training" mostly reading and hoping to god you can remember it.


----------



## 420God (Sep 6, 2012)

TheWiseInfidel said:


> LMAO sticking a screwdriver through them.....you're a fucking caveman! lol j/k they got some shit called a spider grip, which specifically is designed to grip oil filters. handy as hell if i can say so myself. now to learn how to mount tires from and off rims without scratching them, ha. you was filling in the driveway basically, right? and smoothing it out and all that basically re-doing the driveway


Yeah I had to have more added. Been living here over 20 years can't remember it ever being done.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 6, 2012)

Worked until 5pm then cooked dinner for everyone. Entertained my aunt and cousin with wine and song. Retired to my bedroom. Now I'm relaxing in bed in my boxer briefs enjoying a quiet night of crickets and coyotes. 

p.s. the raspberry kush is kicking my ass. wow!


----------



## futureprospects (Sep 6, 2012)

had a couple meetings during the morning and afternoom had turkish food for lunch got home just in time for a 420 sesh my night was just a haze till i passed out!


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 6, 2012)

i vacuumed and did the cat litter. and trolled a bit.


----------



## 420God (Sep 6, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Worked until 5pm then cooked dinner for everyone. Entertained my aunt and cousin with wine and song. Retired to my bedroom. Now I'm relaxing in bed in my boxer briefs enjoying a quiet night of crickets and coyotes.


Entertaining company can be so exhausting, my family was coming out and visiting all summer and that took more out of me than work did.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 6, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i vacuumed and did the cat litter. and trolled a bit.


A bit? 



420God said:


> Entertaining company can be so exhausting, my family was coming out and visiting all summer and that took more out of me than work did.


My aunt is 83 years old and the last of my mother's immediate family. She is a mean, wasp tongued, two fist drinking, quick witted old bitch that I love with all my heart. She could take the paint off walls with her vocabulary. She can cuss in three different languages and doesn't hesitate to let you know what she thinks of you. She calls me her pink fairy. I love that old woman. We sang some really old New Mexico folk songs. That old bag still has a decent voice. She walked up to me while I was making dinner and handed me a bottle of vodka. In a Mormon home! I laughed my ass off and took a big ol' swig. 

I love my mother's relatives. They are down to earth and real. They pitch right in and help with whatever we're doing so they're never a bother.


----------



## DSB65 (Sep 6, 2012)

unclebuck said:


> i vacuumed and did the cat litter. And trolled a bit.


and you still suck


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 6, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> and you still suck


yes, i did suck a bit today. quite a bit actually. our cats are shedding like crazy. ya know, summer and all.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 6, 2012)

today i mowed 12 acres of lawn and did some pruning on a stewartia.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 6, 2012)

It won't be Stewartia much longer. The person the genus was named after was named Stuart and the original spelling was (at one time) Stuartia.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 6, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> yes, i did suck a bit today. quite a bit actually. our cats are shedding like crazy. ya know, summer and all.


The nomination of Joe Biden was fucking awesome. I cried a little bit.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 6, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Well, it looks to me like you came to a decision. Shame it was the incorrect one. cn


He's serious? WTF?????


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 6, 2012)

Woke up...jerked off..showered ...cut the grass...worked out..shower again...cleaned kitchen and one bathroom.. did two loads of laundry ...cooked dinner....restrung 2 fishing poles ...productive day.


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 6, 2012)

I can't believe how many assholes on the planet kill bears.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 6, 2012)

Pretty easy and laid back today, didn't do much of anything until work and work really sucked today. It was the same old thing at first nothing out of the ordinary until I went to clean the women's restroom, one stall had shit stain hand prints all over the walls.




There was at least 5 full hand prints, and lots of streaks and spray, took me two hours to clean that one stall.


----------



## DSB65 (Sep 6, 2012)

*yes you suck*


----------



## cmbajr (Sep 6, 2012)

I cleaned my room, vacuumed it, and rearranged my dresser draws so my clothes fit better in them... Other than that I woke up and hung out with a few friends and walked around town then came back home and played Xbox...


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 6, 2012)

lmao..are you serious blue?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 6, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> He's serious? WTF?????


He's dead serious. He believes I ratted FAB. I did not. There's no proving that however. It does instruct me as to who my friends really are. cn


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 6, 2012)

Who is FAB?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 6, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> lmao..are you serious blue?


 Yep, 100 times worse than the time I clean a turd out of the urinal.

Full hand prints, I mean WTF happened in there?


----------



## DSB65 (Sep 6, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> I can't believe how many assholes on the planet kill bears.



............................................................


----------



## neosapien (Sep 6, 2012)

I worked on pools from 8-4 then came home and did some more drywall and caulking in the future nursery. Enjoying some Cindy and Sons of Anarchy on Netflix right now. Feeling pretty accomplished.


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 6, 2012)

lol...that is nasty but tooo funny...I have seen some shit houses on the construction site that are nasty but not that bad.


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 6, 2012)

I thought Polar bears were protected and on the endangered list.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 6, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> *yes you suck*


Are you drinking again?


----------



## april (Sep 6, 2012)

Blue Wizard said:


> Yep, 100 times worse than the time I clean a turd out of the urinal.
> 
> Full hand prints, I mean WTF happened in there?


LOL i'm sorry but ewww what kind of nasty freak does that !!


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 6, 2012)

Too bad they don't have a csi fecal division because that person needs to be identified and dealt with.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Sep 6, 2012)

I took the last step of a 6 wk long battle with root aphids.
It is a ton of work.


----------



## april (Sep 6, 2012)

DSB it's warm out, ice is still thin, please stay ashore


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 6, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> He's dead serious. He believes I ratted FAB. I did not. There's no proving that however. It does instruct me as to who my friends really are. cn


Sorry, Bear. Had no idea this shit was going on. Personally, I know you would never do anything that petty. Hopefully he will figure that out and offer you an apology.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 6, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> lol...that is nasty but tooo funny...I have seen some shit houses on the construction site that are nasty but not that bad.


It's a community college in a nice neighborhood too, pretty unexpected surprise, first incident of this magnitude since I started working there over 2 years ago.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 6, 2012)

april said:


> LOL i'm sorry but ewww what kind of nasty freak does that !!


Probably one of the same girls that leaves piles of chewed off fingernails in the carpet of the classrooms for me to clean too.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 6, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Sorry, Bear. Had no idea this shit was going on. Personally, I know you would never do anything that petty. Hopefully he will figure that out and offer you an apology.


*Thank* you, Carne. But it's clear that some have judged me otherwise. DSB and FAB are friends irl, not just online. It's odd since I thought that DSB and I had parted amicably, since I understand the primacy of being loyal to one's friends irl (and told him as much). But to see him prove to be indifferent to the truth of the matter, especially when that indifference directly assails my integrity, does hurt. 
It's possible that he's trying to provoke me into reporting him, since he believes I did that to FAB. I won't, of course ... but if we consider the logical straits of trying to prove a negative, it's an accuser's market. ~sigh~ cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 6, 2012)

I got your back, bear.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 6, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> The nomination of Joe Biden was fucking awesome. I cried a little bit.


i am probably the only liberal less impressed than fox news by all the speeches. i thought booker set the bar too high when he opened the thing up.


----------



## DSB65 (Sep 6, 2012)

april said:


> dsb it's warm out, ice is still thin, please stay ashore


im ok girl


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 6, 2012)

I dunno what they are paying you, but you deserve a raise blue.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 6, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i am probably the only liberal less impressed than fox news by all the speeches. i thought booker set the bar too high when he opened the thing up.


But did you notice the crowd when they asked for nays? Complete silence. It was awesome. I love my people.


----------



## DSB65 (Sep 6, 2012)

.....................................


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 6, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> I dunno what they are paying you, but you deserve a raise blue.


Aside from one or two incidents like that a year it's a very easy laid back job and my co workers are like family, I would happily do it for half my salary.


----------



## DSB65 (Sep 6, 2012)

carne seca said:


> i got your back, bear. :d


he may need it................


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 6, 2012)

Moving on....


I forgot to mention that I saw a herd of pronghorn today. It's been a long time since we've seen any in this area. I guess the fires up north are bringing them back down. I hope they stay.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 6, 2012)

I was driving home from where i like to hike about two hours ago, and I saw a pickup pulled over on the other side. When I came past. I had to jam on the brakes, because the pickup was in the road, stopped, facing a bewildered calf. Two other trucks came from opposite directions and joined the first guy, but by then i was past. I don't know from livestock, so my stopping and offering to help would have been useless. But if those two other trucks had not shown up, i would have turned around, because I could have at least been a sheepdog. cn


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 6, 2012)

Why has it been a long time since you seen any? are the numbers declining? can't imagine anything can kill them except a mountain lion...ever see any mountain lions?


----------



## beardo (Sep 6, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Why has it been a long time since you seen any? are the numbers declining? can't imagine anything can kill them except a mountain lion...ever see any mountain lions?


Chem trails


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 6, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Why has it been a long time since you seen any? are the numbers declining? can't imagine anything can kill them except a mountain lion...ever see any mountain lions?


Seen a few out here a few years ago on a ranch, if you ever want get the hell scared out of you listen to one cry/roar nearby. You could hear it all night from the bunk house we were in, nobody slept a wink. Sounds like a demon woman screaming.

It's quiet out here in the country but there's things like that roaming around here too.


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 6, 2012)

beardo said:


> Chem trails



What does that mean>?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 6, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> What does that mean>?


It's a random Beardo Illuminati post. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 6, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> Why has it been a long time since you seen any? are the numbers declining? can't imagine anything can kill them except a mountain lion...ever see any mountain lions?


There was a power plant that was built in their main grazing area. The constant traffic plus the loss of habitat caused them to move up north.







When my mom was still alive we used to walk together. I refused to let her walk by herself. One day we were on our way home and pretty close to our property when we both watched a mountain lion slink across the road (from our property) and down to the river. It was the most beautiful and terrifying thing I've ever seen. We have bears that go after our trash too. Damn things.


----------



## 420God (Sep 8, 2012)

Just finished up cutting 30 fence poles. Had to cut them to length and put tips on them, I'm putting up barbless wire before snowfall. Earlier this Spring I cut 100+ tamarac trees that were encroaching onto the field.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 8, 2012)

420God said:


> Just finished up cutting 30 fence poles. Had to cut them to length and put tips on them, I'm putting up barbless wire before snowfall. Earlier this Spring I cut 100+ tamarac trees that were encroaching onto the field.


You're the man I've always wanted to be. Lol. Looking good. That's awesome you're recycling the timber. Is that a Poulan Pro? I think we have the same saw.


----------



## 420God (Sep 8, 2012)

neosapien said:


> You're the man I've always wanted to be. Lol. Looking good. That's awesome you're recycling the timber. Is that a Poulan Pro? I think we have the same saw.


Sure is, I think the 18".. It came with a case and spare blade so I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## 420God (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm already talking to my wife about building a cabin. I think it'd be fun.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 8, 2012)

Went to the bar and watched them buckeyes whoop some ass.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 8, 2012)

Fuck yeah. Now that would be an accomplishment. I think DoubleJJ has a thread/post around showing a cabin he built. Damn I need some more land. I wonder if I can steal my neighbor's land and call it modern day Manifest Destiny.


----------



## elduece (Sep 8, 2012)

For nearly 12 hrs today, I played my first fuzz box just finished yesterday. I can go from Robby Krieger like to QOTSA(Songs for the Deaf) Big Muff-type distortion via separate 3PDT stomp switch and/or volume pot.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 8, 2012)

420God said:


> I'm already talking to my wife about building a cabin. I think it'd be fun.


Try building a hogan starting at sun-up and having to finish it before the sun goes down. 

I've done it three times in my life and nearly died every time. 

edit: I participated with lots of other people. There were thirty to forty people involved each time.


----------



## 420God (Sep 8, 2012)

elduece said:


> For nearly 12 hrs today, I played my first fuzz box just finished yesterday. I can go from Robby Krieger like to QOTSA(Songs for the Deaf) Big Muff-type distortion via separate 3PDT stomp switch and/or volume pot.


You lost me, I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## 420God (Sep 8, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Try building a hogan starting at sun-up and having to finish it before the sun goes down.
> 
> I've done it three times in my life and nearly died every time.
> 
> edit: I participated with lots of other people. There were thirty to forty people involved each time.


Looks like a shitload of work. Like a cabin but with way more mud.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 8, 2012)

neosapien said:


> Fuck yeah. Now that would be an accomplishment. I think DoubleJJ has a thread/post around showing a cabin he built. Damn I need some more land. I wonder if I can steal my neighbor's land and call it modern day Manifest Destiny.


If he's Native, go for it. ~evil cackle~ cn


----------



## charface (Sep 8, 2012)

Bare minimum day here.
West and wewaxaction at wast, hhuhuhuhhhuuhu


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 8, 2012)

420God said:


> Looks like a shitload of work. Like a cabin but with way more mud.


Each Hogan is built different depending on the available resources


----------



## silasraven (Sep 8, 2012)

cleaning, food shopping. waiting to get back to the south east part of the USA. no rain, prairie land and dry with a short growing season.


----------



## Foothills (Sep 8, 2012)

Had to go out and save the plants from the storms.Other than that,not a lot.


----------



## 420God (Sep 8, 2012)

Foothills said:


> Had to go out and save the plants from the storms.Other than that,not a lot.


The whole reason I gave up on outdoor, weather is to questionable. Had a windstorm destroy my hardwork, found it laying on the ground away from where it was planted.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 8, 2012)

420God said:


> The whole reason I gave up on outdoor, weather is to questionable. Had a windstorm destroy my hardwork, found it laying on the ground away from where it was planted.


That's a hell of a windstorm. We have crazy winds during the monsoons. Any tall vegetable plants I put tomato cages around for protection. Works pretty well.


----------



## 420God (Sep 8, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> That's a hell of a windstorm. We have crazy winds during the monsoons. Any tall vegetable plants I put tomato cages around for protection. Works pretty well.


I had a few braces but not near enough for 70mph winds. Mine was a little big for tomato cages. I found it 20 feet away.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Sep 8, 2012)

Aw ,wish I could see how thick the stem is on that


----------



## bomb hills (Sep 8, 2012)

Today I installed a new hot water heater and played some vids.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 8, 2012)

charface said:


> Bare minimum day here.
> West and wewaxaction at wast, hhuhuhuhhhuuhu


I love WeWaxAction! cn


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 8, 2012)

420God said:


> Just finished up cutting 30 fence poles. Had to cut them to length and put tips on them, I'm putting up barbless wire before snowfall. Earlier this Spring I cut 100+ tamarac trees that were encroaching onto the field.


Can I come live with you, work the land, and cook, in exchange to grow and enjoy the seclusion??


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Sep 8, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> he may need it................



Lolosrsly.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 8, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Try building a hogan starting at sun-up and having to finish it before the sun goes down.
> 
> I've done it three times in my life and nearly died every time.
> 
> edit: I participated with lots of other people. There were thirty to forty people involved each time.


There could be a reality show around this! We could call it ... ohnevermind. cn


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Sep 8, 2012)

What is 'building a hogan', Alex??


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 8, 2012)

JohnnyGreenfingers said:


> What is 'building a hogan', Alex??


That sounds so deliciously dirty. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 9, 2012)

JohnnyGreenfingers said:


> What is 'building a hogan', Alex??


There are three types of hogans (Navajo Dwellings)

The female hogan which represents the universe. The door always faces east to greet the sun. Healing ceremonies are performed here. It used to be the winter home of Navajo families. 

The male hogan is a purification building. It is usually cone shaped and acts as a sweat lodge. It is used to purify individuals before important ceremonies. 

The summer hogan. It usually has a roof but no walls. It allows the air to enter and help cool the dwelling. 

The summer hogan has pretty much become extinct with the advent of modern homes and air conditioning but the male and female hogans are still used ritually.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 9, 2012)

Well, another day another dollar. Got the rest of my baseboards painted last night. Was up til 1am painting the doors. Almost done painting the doors. Just 1 more coat on the backside left now. Them unprimed doors really soak up the paint. Good call on getting an extra gallon. All I got left to do is wipe the drywall dust off the walls and start painting them. 3 windows and 2 doors to cut in. Fuck, I think I need some motivation.


----------



## 420God (Sep 9, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Aw ,wish I could see how thick the stem is on that


Here's a pic of the stem. It was bagseed so I'm not sure of the strain.


----------



## 420God (Sep 9, 2012)

neosapien said:


> Well, another day another dollar. Got the rest of my baseboards painted last night. Was up til 1am painting the doors. Almost done painting the doors. Just 1 more coat on the backside left now. Them unprimed doors really soak up the paint. Good call on getting an extra gallon. All I got left to do is wipe the drywall dust off the walls and start painting them. 3 windows and 2 doors to cut in. Fuck, I think I need some motivation.


You should post some pics when you're close to done or finished, I'd like to see. My brother just did the same thing in his house for his new baby girl.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 9, 2012)

420God said:


> You should post some pics when you're close to done or finished, I'd like to see. My brother just did the same thing in his house for his new baby girl.


Fo' sure. I always forget to get a "before" picture. Except when I did my kitchen. That I remembered. The only goddamn thing I haven't painted in this house is the living room. And hopefully I never will.


----------



## 420God (Sep 9, 2012)

neosapien said:


> Fo' sure. I always forget to get a "before" picture. Except when I did my kitchen. That I remembered. The only goddamn thing I haven't painted in this house is the living room. And hopefully I never will.
> 
> View attachment 2327392


Amazing what new paint can do to brighten up a room. That lamanet flooring really brings things together too.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 9, 2012)

I bought 3 pairs of gym shoes. Hooray! I hate shopping.


----------



## sunni (Sep 9, 2012)

i sat around and drank a magnum of wine ROFL


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 9, 2012)

Fixed my plants after the rain storm


----------



## 420God (Sep 9, 2012)

MojoRison said:


> Fixed my plants after the rain storm


How bad was the damage?


----------



## marc88101 (Sep 9, 2012)

I Banged my chick in the anus, smoked a bowl, took a nap, now i'm watching football and making chili in the crock pot! Is a great Sunday!


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 9, 2012)

420God said:


> How bad was the damage?


Could have been much worse I guess, but my plants look like they ran into a spider on mescaline with all the twine I needed to tie them up, 3 broken branches with no possibility of revival I'm afraid


----------



## polyarcturus (Sep 9, 2012)

your sister.


----------



## 420God (Sep 9, 2012)

MojoRison said:


> Could have been much worse I guess, but my plants look like they ran into a spider on mescaline with all the twine I needed to tie them up, 3 broken branches with no possibility of revival I'm afraid


Glad it wasn't a total loss, broken branches are a bummer. Hope you don't get much more bad weather before they finish.


----------



## 420God (Sep 9, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> your sister.


[video=youtube;lyqvhGkQp78]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyqvhGkQp78[/video]


----------



## neosapien (Sep 9, 2012)

Well I got my 2nd coat on the walls that were ready and finished painting the doors. Feeling pretty accomplished. I'll finish sanding and cleaning the other walls tomorrow. Maybe finish painting on Wednesday. Think I'll reward myself with some sleep. After I puff down and waste some more time on here of course.


----------



## silasraven (Sep 10, 2012)

8 hours scanning food


----------



## Foothills (Sep 14, 2012)

Harvest day for me (one plant) and now she's hanging, down in the shed asking,what the hell just happened ?


----------



## 420God (Sep 14, 2012)

I showed a house to a potential renter. Might just sell it if this doesn't work out, kinda getting sick of the headache.


----------



## smok3h (Sep 14, 2012)

Foothills said:


> Harvest day for me (one plant) and now she's hanging, down in the shed asking,what the hell just happened ?


You monster! That poor girl is hanging there in the dark, alone, scared, and slowly dying!


----------



## kinetic (Sep 14, 2012)

Earned $50 an hour and wondered if there's anymore work after this project is completed....


----------



## kinetic (Sep 14, 2012)

420God said:


> I showed a house to a potential renter. Might just sell it if this doesn't work out, kinda getting sick of the headache.


I need a large walk in closet in the master bedroom. Or a small third bedroom...


----------



## smok3h (Sep 14, 2012)

kinetic said:


> I need a large walk in closet in the master bedroom. Or a small third bedroom...


For your collection of porcelain wild-life statues no doubt.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 14, 2012)

i dont remember what i did today!


----------



## 420God (Sep 14, 2012)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> i dont remember what i did today!


I'm working on that right now.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 14, 2012)

smok3h said:


> For your collection of porcelain wild-life statues no doubt.


Thus the ceramic metal halide. cn


----------



## dslantic (Sep 14, 2012)

overcame Lortab Addiction, a thought....


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Sep 14, 2012)

Today Saturday the 15th of September 2012 I got up before 12 o'clock...


----------



## ebgood (Sep 14, 2012)

i fixed my software so now i can get back to this music making!!


----------



## neosapien (Sep 14, 2012)

Well I'm a glutton for punishment and decided that I didn't like the light in the nursery and decided I wanted to install a ceiling fan. So after work today I installed a ceiling fan.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 14, 2012)

neosapien said:


> Well I'm a glutton for punishment and decided that I didn't like the light in the nursery and decided I wanted to install a ceiling fan. So after work today I installed a ceiling fan.


It's a grand place to spin-dry onesies. cn


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 14, 2012)

I fapped, twice. Once at work. Gonna get drunk and make a bacon weave tonight after work.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 14, 2012)

Worked until 5pm. Drove to a different state to pick up my nephew and help trim my he-who-must-not-be-named relative's harvest. Drove home. Made tacos and chili pequin salsa for dinner. Now I'm eating some tacos and enjoying a bottle of Samuel Adams Boston Lager and a bowl of Raspberry Kush. Whew. Got through one more day.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 14, 2012)

cannabineer said:


>


Yup. I wanna make a huge taco, with the bacon weave as the taco shell. That would be epic.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 14, 2012)

I think I just had a stroke looking at that. LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 14, 2012)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Yup. I wanna make a huge taco, with the bacon weave as the taco shell. That would be epic.


If you oven-baked the bacon on some sort of former ... you so totally could!! What would you use as fillings? cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 14, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> If you oven-baked the bacon on some sort of former ... _*you so totally could!! What would you use as fillings?*_ cn


20 mg. Lovastatin tablets?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 14, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> If you oven-baked the bacon on some sort of former ... you so totally could!! What would you use as fillings? cn


I have this metal stand for baking chicken in the oven, it's got a base then two sides that slide up forming a V shape. I'll drop the weave on that to shape the weave into a shell shape. Then as far as fillings, ground beef with bacon bits mixed in. And a fucking Cesar salad to step it up from boring lettuce. Then some cheese on that bitch! I leave anything out?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 14, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I think I just had a stroke looking at that. LOL


Lol you haven't seen Epic Meal Time, have you?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 14, 2012)

PeyoteReligion said:


> I have this metal stand for baking chicken in the oven, it's got a base then two sides that slide up forming a V shape. I'll drop the weave on that to shape the weave into a shell shape. Then as far as fillings, ground beef with bacon bits mixed in. And a fucking Cesar salad to step it up from boring lettuce. Then some cheese on that bitch! I leave anything out?


Sour cream, lettuce, onions, and some polenta deep-fried in pig oil! Inside-out taco! cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 14, 2012)

They make taco shell holders for baking corn tortillas in the oven. You can use that. 






I'm an enabler.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 14, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> What would you use as fillings? cn


Deep dish stuffed crust meat lovers pizza, corn dogs and glazed donuts.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 14, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> 20 mg. Lovastatin tablets?


Eccch. Texture issues. 

If you wanted to be really evil, try some Xenical&#8482; (orlistat) tabs. The stuff blocks fat uptake in the gut, leading to a profound prokinetic action. Human water balloon ... but it isn't water ... cn


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 14, 2012)

Blue Wizard said:


> Deep dish stuffed crust meat lovers pizza, corn dogs and glazed donuts.


 Sweet mother of bowel trumpets! Anyone remember ML75? "My barf just barfed." cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 14, 2012)

what did i accomplish today?

i guarded. i want me on that wall. i need me on that wall.


----------



## silasraven (Sep 15, 2012)

a good 6 hour shift. good pick on harvest thanks be to God.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 15, 2012)

Well, today? Not a damn thing. It's Caturday and I have absolutely nothing to do but enjoy a beautiful autumn day and contemplate my navel.


----------



## Foothills (Sep 17, 2012)

Well, so far it's been a real doozy.Drove 15 miles one way for blood work,first thing this morning.Then, when I got home, I had to induce vomiting on my Beagle because he swallowed a sock last night.So,now at lunch time, I'm almost ready to eat breakfast. We got the sock back,but it wasn't pretty !! Here's a pic of my little sock hound when he was a puppy and only wanted to eat the paper towels.I hope everyone has a wonderful and productive day !


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 17, 2012)

Foothills said:


> Well, so far it's been a real doozy.Drove 15 miles one way for blood work,first thing this morning.Then, when I got home, I had to induce vomiting on my Beagle because he swallowed a sock last night.So,now at lunch time, I'm almost ready to eat breakfast. We got the sock back,but it wasn't pretty !! Here's a pic of my little sock hound when he was a puppy and only wanted to eat the paper towels.I hope everyone has a wonderful and productive day !


I don't think the site permits sock puppy accounts. 'Ware mods! cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## silasraven (Sep 17, 2012)

got my nausea to go away.


----------



## marc88101 (Sep 17, 2012)

I tapped my chicks anal cavity today!


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 17, 2012)

Got a job selling cars anyone want a Nissan? 

P.s I hate that it's not American made but gm saturated the market with a lot on every corner


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 17, 2012)

I went out for lunch.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 17, 2012)

Got up @ 4am and worked out for an hour
showered and shaved
had breakfast (green chili, cheddar cheese, onion, ham omelet)
started working interspersed with random clandestine RIU posting
fought off a marauding Crane Fly (they creep me the fuck out)
ate lunch (cold fried chicken, spinach and feta salad with raspberry vinaigrette
once again with the ninja RIU posting
waiting for 5pm to roll around so I can start dinner and load a bowl of Bubba Kush.

This evening will be a collage of chores that include prepping veggies for canning and washing a shit load of canning jars.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 17, 2012)

Crane flies are really something. They look like the Nuclear Navy of mosquitoes. cn

<add> I found this remarkable image on a search. It's the _back _end of a crane fly larva. It looks like something from LOTR. cn






<add> another.


----------



## D3monic (Sep 17, 2012)

baked,
rubbed one out
showered
went to work
drove around a bunch
went home for lunch
baked
trolled riu... aw crap, work days over... oh well
baked.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 17, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Crane flies are really something. They look like the Nuclear Navy of mosquitoes. cn
> 
> <add> I found this remarkable image on a search. It's the _back _end of a crane fly larva. It looks like something from LOTR. cn
> 
> ...


Looks like a bugs butt.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 17, 2012)

Winter Woman said:


> Looks like a bug's butt.


Not a tooth-gnashing demon creature? Oh where's the romance??

In any case, I'd been on an extensive image search for a certain sort of crane fly. This tear I didn't have a one, but last year I chased over a dozen of the poor frantic bumbling things with a glass and an index card (for catch and release outdoors). I noticed two varieties ... on ethe usual sort that could get as big as the palm of my hand with a nearly three-inch wingspan ...and another, slightly smaller variety with dark wings with a bit of a hook at the end. That variety would land and extend its wings straight out without even a slight sweep, making a very distinctive shape. i couldn't resist the offered image and they are now T-birds. I could not find a pic! This moth, tho' not a crane fly, effectively shows what they looked like, if you mentally add six very long legs. cn


----------



## Ringsixty (Sep 17, 2012)

Trimmed my harvest, went to the Gym, smoked some Super Silver Haze....all is good, a very productive day.


----------



## dslantic (Sep 17, 2012)

renamed files, looked for youtube space to post acoustic cover songs, songs made me feel like shit, erased em...planted an acorn.


----------



## 420God (Sep 17, 2012)

I finished putting in the poles for the new fence and made a spool holder with a brake so I can grab the line and walk it down without it unraveling.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 17, 2012)

I worked from 8-5 then came home and installed mini-blinds in the nursery. Then went out to dinner with wifey and my parents. Bout to puff down and watch some more Sons of Anarchy with the wifey. Pretty productive day.


----------



## alphonzo (Sep 17, 2012)

I paid all my bills early today. Let all my weed jars air out. Cleaned the inside of my truck all nice. Shot a red squirrel with my 22 that has been eating my house. Watered my plants. Now I'm going to a friends to have a few beers and shoot some pool.


----------



## smok3h (Sep 17, 2012)

Went to class, and did homework for about five hours. Now I'm having some Evan Williams and Coke, and I'm trying to decide if I want to masturbate or play video games.... hmm, decisions decisions.


----------



## KushXOJ (Sep 17, 2012)

I woke up and masturbated...
Took a shower and masturbated..
One of my lady friends came over 
We went for a walk at the marina ..
Got something to eat ..
Got some taco sauce on my t-shirt ...
Went back to her place ..
......... 
Helped her hang some pictures ..
Got dropped off at home 
Checked on my plants 
Got on rollitup 

I enjoyed my day off lol


Damn I forgot my shirt in her car now she has a reason to just pop up anytime ..I'm slippin


----------



## smok3h (Sep 17, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> .........


The international symbol for a rousing game of Yahtzee!


----------



## budsmoker87 (Sep 17, 2012)

well i was hired on a drilling rig last week...monthly take-home pay was $10,000


however they weren't too keen on going over tasks/safety hazards and such in advance. So i quit after 3 days


hard as hell to walk away from that money  Today I followed up with all the other companies I'd applied with...and learned that they have "lists" and each time you call HR, your name goes to the top of that list and is sent out, usually weekly, to the rig guys (tool pushers, drillers, rig managers) 


so for the next week I'll continuing calling the companies that've put me on the list and told me I can call back to check up... and I'm not stopping until I'm hired on one of these big rigs again. Shouldn't be too difficult with experience & references


----------



## smok3h (Sep 17, 2012)

$10,000 a month, holy shit.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 17, 2012)

alphonzo said:


> I paid all my bills early today. Let all my weed jars air out. Cleaned the inside of my truck all nice. Shot a red squirrel with my 22 that has been eating my house. Watered my plants. Now I'm going to a friends to have a few beers and shoot some pool.


I feel like I should be sad about the squirrel, but I don't.. Weird.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 17, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Went to class, and did homework for about five hours. Now I'm having some Evan Williams and Coke, and I'm trying to decide if I want to masturbate or play video games.... hmm, decisions decisions.


Just play games with your joystick.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 17, 2012)

smok3h said:


> $10,000 a month, holy shit.


Right?! Like no fucking way..

Forget about safety hazards with that money man.


----------



## KushXOJ (Sep 17, 2012)

smok3h said:


> The international symbol for a rousing game of Yahtzee!


----------



## budsmoker87 (Sep 17, 2012)

hey heph you still considering the oil field?


yea man my first job paid ~100k/year...and my second job will pay ~120k + bonuses


I wish I could make this kinda money back home living a normal life/normal work schedule...but nothing good comes easy of course


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 17, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


>


[video=youtube;PZI96XLCWyc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZI96XLCWyc[/video]


----------



## budsmoker87 (Sep 17, 2012)

naa safety's always first. you could be drilling 10,000+ feet downhole, hit a gas pocket, hydrogen sulfide leaks out of the ground and you go blind...inhale 1% and you're instantly dead 


these things weren't gone over with me on DAY ONE...nor was I given a mentor to complete each task with. There are countless ways you can die on a drilling rig and no amount of money is worth my life


Besides, that was one company. And they all pay the same- $27-28/hour, $140/day per diem...84 hour weeks (12 hour days). although the schedules vary


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 17, 2012)

budsmoker87 said:


> hey heph you still considering the oil field?
> 
> 
> yea man my first job paid ~100k/year...and my second job will pay ~120k + bonuses
> ...


Been focusing on other stuff.. Saving money to put down on a house.. Got some possible roomates lined up and we worked out a deal. One pays rent (500).. Other pays bills (probably like 300).. I pay jack shit since it's my place and I go to school and get a degree.. Gotta make the money to put down first though. 

But shit man, whenever I hear about the money with oil rigs, my whole mind focuses on that. Hmmmm.


----------



## marc88101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Got up @ 4am and worked out for an hour
> showered and shaved
> had breakfast (green chili, cheddar cheese, onion, ham omelet)
> started working interspersed with random clandestine RIU posting
> ...


Damn, I need to get up on some your eats. Sounds great!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 17, 2012)

got my car inspected. ate lunch at reading terminal market. gave 5 bucks to a street musician and made some killer wings for dinner


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 17, 2012)

marc88101 said:


> Damn, I need to get up on some your eats. Sounds great!


Too high and lazy to go back and search for carne's post.. So *like*


----------



## budsmoker87 (Sep 17, 2012)

yeah my little brother drove out here from across the country a few days ago after searching (to no avail) for a job at home (east coast, New england) paying 30k/year


after seeing/hearing about the money myself and others made in the oilfield, him and 3 college friends followed my path out here and are all becoming successful. Experience counts in this field though, so it's rare that people start off making 3k/week....I think I was lucky initially to even get on a drilling rig first but i'm glad I have that experience now and these companies see me as a qualified, advanced candidate for employment. Hoping to get hired on again real soon so I can GTFO of my car, been living in this little piece of shit for the last week


----------



## smok3h (Sep 17, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Been focusing on other stuff.. Saving money to put down on a house.. Got some possible roomates lined up and we worked out a deal. One pays rent (500).. Other pays bills (probably like 300).. I pay jack shit since it's my place and I go to school and get a degree.. Gotta make the money to put down first though.


I just gotta say, good luck making that work.

Maybe you'll do it, but I don't see it. Don't misinterpret me, please. I'm not saying that you can't go to school and get a degree. What I'm saying is, I see problems stemming from that agreement; that's all.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 17, 2012)

smok3h said:


> I just gotta say, good luck making that work.
> 
> Maybe you'll do it, but I don't see it. Don't misinterpret me, please. I'm not saying that you can't go to school and get a degree, but I see problems stemming from that agreement. That's all.


*cough* douchebag *cough*


----------



## smok3h (Sep 17, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> *cough* douchebag *cough*


lol, god dammit, you quoted me before I was done editing my post.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 17, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> *cough* douchebag *cough*


Not at all. If you set up an unequal rent/utils arrangement, expect a mutiny. Smok3h's giving you good advice imo. cn


----------



## smok3h (Sep 17, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Not at all. If you set up an unequal rent/utils arrangement, expect a mutiny. Smok3h's giving you good advice imo. cn


Thank you, bear. That's all I'm trying to say. Take it from people who have been there and done that.

Unless everyone is paying an equal share, expect problems.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 17, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Not at all. If you set up an unequal rent/utils arrangement, expect a mutiny. Smok3h's giving you good advice imo. cn


Ahem douchebag #2

I understand his doubt.. I'm just joking around with the douchebag part. It would take some explaining to make y'all understand, but I got this. It's a VERY secure plan. I guess all you can do is trust that eh?


----------



## silasraven (Sep 17, 2012)

getting an extra hour on the clock.


----------



## smok3h (Sep 17, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Ahem douchebag #2
> 
> I understand his doubt.. I'm just joking around with the douchebag part. It would take some explaining to make y'all understand, but I got this. It's a VERY secure plan. I guess all you can do is trust that eh?


Well you're certainly clear to forge your own path.

And I promise not to say "I told ya so."


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 17, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Ahem douchebag #2
> 
> I understand his doubt.. I'm just joking around with the douchebag part. It would take some explaining to make y'all understand, but I got this. It's a VERY secure plan. I guess all you can do is trust that eh?


If you try to enforce that arrangement, you open yourself to the serious charge of being cheap. That might not give trouble at once, but it will very likely reach up and bite you later in a way that kills the apparent savings.

And cool it with the insults please. cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 17, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Thank you, bear. That's all I'm trying to say. Take it from people who have been there and done that.
> 
> Unless everyone is paying an equal share, expect problems.


Fuck it, let me explain a little bit.. My sister has a baby.. She wants the baby to be able to play in a backyard (so cancels out apartments). So her and my bro-in-law really want this to work. So he pays rent and she pays bills. No doubt I'll pitch in about 300 with a part-time job.. But that's like the basics of my plan.. And they seem to be on the same page with me sooo.. I hope it all goes well. 

And dude, I know that's all you're trying to say.. The douchebag thing was purely a joke..


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 17, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> If you try to enforce that arrangement, you open yourself to the serious charge of being cheap. That might not give trouble at once, but it will very likely reach up and bite you later in a way that kills the apparent savings.
> 
> And cool it with the insults please. cn


Ahh man.. My paranoia was correct. I forget this is the internet so insults are taken seriously. 

Don't worry about me though man.. Always got a backup plan. Which includes having enough rent saved up to last me through the rest of the semester even if shit goes to hell and people bail.. Which people tend to do.


----------



## smok3h (Sep 17, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Fuck it, let me explain a little bit.. My sister has a baby.. She wants the baby to be able to play in a backyard (so cancels out apartments). So her and my bro-in-law really want this to work. So he pays rent and she pays bills. No doubt I'll pitch in about 300 with a part-time job.. But that's like the basics of my plan.. And they seem to be on the same page with me sooo.. I hope it all goes well.
> 
> And dude, I know that's all you're trying to say.. The douchebag thing was purely a joke..


'
Well I hope for your sake that it does work out for you. I mean it sounds plausible, but most good plans do (but not all good plans are successful plans). 

But you're a smart guy, and you know these people better than we do, so if you think it will work, then by all means do what you think is best. But at least consider the alternative.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 17, 2012)

Alright, so lets forget I put my life plans on the internet, should have known better lol. 

I get what you're saying smokeh.. I'm still thinking through it.. Got lots of time before I have all my money saved up anyways.


----------



## smok3h (Sep 17, 2012)

Nope, not good enough. What is your 5 year plan? I need to know EVERYTHING.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 17, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Nope, not good enough. What is your 5 year plan? I need to know EVERYTHING.


He plans on taking 1820 shits. It would have been 1825 but there's going to be a 5 day constipation episode. Not pretty.


----------



## smok3h (Sep 17, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> He plans on taking 1820 shits. It would have been 1825 but there's going to be a 5 day constipation episode. Not pretty.


Dear god, you mean the prophecies are true?


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 17, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Ain't that some shit?


I wouldn't shit you. You're one of my favorite turds.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 17, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Dear god, you mean the prophecies are true?


Ain't that some shit?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 17, 2012)

smok3h said:


> Dear god, you mean the prophecies are true?


No shit. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 17, 2012)

Where the hell is the Bear? He loves this.... shit. har har.

edit: neeever mind.

edit edit: What the fuck was that?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 17, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Where the hell is the Bear? He loves this.... shit. har har.
> 
> edit: neeever mind.


I'm here, muddying the waters in that oh so special way. cn







Now it's time for me to smoke summat and render myself useless and eatful. cn


----------



## smok3h (Sep 17, 2012)

I think RIU just passed through a black hole.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 17, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I wouldn't shit you. You're one of my favorite turds.


 

Ahh shucks.....


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 17, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I'm here, muddying the waters in that oh so special way. cn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm way ahead of you bear. Right now I'm trying to figure out if the bubba kush is fucking with me or my post and heph's got transposed. I'm afraid to look.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 17, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Where the hell is the Bear? He loves this.... shit. har har.
> 
> edit: neeever mind.
> 
> edit edit: What the fuck was that?


I'm not sure. When i first posted, I captured your second line in my quote but didn't see it. I was about to correct the sitch, but now there are three lines. Smok3h's hypothesis is as good as any ... cn


----------



## thespaceman937 (Sep 17, 2012)

I peed in a bottle on a six hour drive with three girls in the car. Kinda tough including they were all chanting at me, "do it pussy"


----------



## marc88101 (Sep 17, 2012)

I just fed my plantsView attachment 2338811View attachment 2338812View attachment 2338814


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 17, 2012)

That just fucked up my time line. What day is this?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 17, 2012)

thespaceman937 said:


> I peed in a bottle on a six hour drive with three girls in the car. Kinda tough including they were all chanting at me, "do the pussy"


That might be hard. cn

(n.b. Litely edited.)


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 17, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I'm way ahead of you bear. Right now I'm trying to figure out if the bubba kush is fucking with me or my post and heph's got transposed. I'm afraid to look.


Welcome to the twilight zone..

[video=youtube;NzlG28B-R8Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzlG28B-R8Y[/video]


----------



## smok3h (Sep 17, 2012)

thespaceman937 said:


> I peed in a bottle on a six hour drive with three girls in the car. Kinda tough including they were all chanting at me, "do it pussy"


I feel your pain, bro. I totally suffer from "stage fright." I can hardly even piss next to a guy when there's a wall dividing our two urinals; if there's no wall or barrier, forget about it! I don't know why this is, but it affects me


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 17, 2012)

smok3h said:


> I feel your pain, bro. I totally suffer from "stage fright." I can hardly even piss next to a guy when there's a wall dividing our two urinals; if there's no wall or barrier, forget about it! I don't know why this is, but it affects me


It took me years and years to overcome Shy Bladder. Now it's the prostate messing with me. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 17, 2012)

smok3h said:


> I feel your pain, bro. I totally suffer from "stage fright." I can hardly even piss next to a guy when there's a wall dividing our two urinals; if there's no wall or barrier, forget about it! I don't know why this is, but it affects me


I wonder if he misunderstood them and they were actually asking for a three way..... that would be sad. And funny... but sad too.


----------



## thespaceman937 (Sep 17, 2012)

Haha. I love RIU! If I was'nt going to burst, it would have never happened.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 17, 2012)

smok3h said:


> I feel your pain, bro. I totally suffer from "stage fright." I can hardly even piss next to a guy when there's a wall dividing our two urinals; if there's no wall or barrier, forget about it! I don't know why this is, but it affects me





cannabineer said:


> It took me years and years to overcome Shy Bladder. Now it's the prostate messing with me. cn


I grew up with five brothers. Shyness was never option. If I have to go bad enough I'll stand on your shoulders and piss over your head.


----------



## silasraven (Sep 17, 2012)

holding off till tomorrow to try and clone till after the appraiser gets here.


----------



## thespaceman937 (Sep 17, 2012)

silasraven said:


> holding off till tomorrow to try and clone till after the appraiser gets here.


Not a bad idea


----------



## futureprospects (Sep 18, 2012)

smoked alot of weed


----------



## neosapien (Sep 18, 2012)

Well finished shampooing the carpets in the nursery this morning. I believe I'm pretty much done. Actually I know better than that. I'll never be done.


----------



## 420God (Sep 18, 2012)

neosapien said:


> Well finished shampooing the carpets in the nursery this morning. I believe I'm pretty much done. Actually I know better than that. I'll never be done.


Looks nice! I think your daughter will love it.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 18, 2012)

420God said:


> Looks nice! I think your daughter will love it.


Thanks buddy. Looks 1000 times better than it did. The wifey is super impressed. Like everything else in this house 1 project turns into several. Well atleast now I know how to hang ceiling fans and got alittle bit better at drywall.


----------



## 420God (Sep 18, 2012)

neosapien said:


> Thanks buddy. Looks 1000 times better than it did. The wifey is super impressed. Like everything else in this house 1 project turns into several. Well atleast now I know how to hang ceiling fans and got alittle bit better at drywall.


That's usually how most of my projects start out, small but then they keep growing. Like the Lowes saying, "never stop improving".


----------



## neosapien (Sep 18, 2012)

420God said:


> That's usually how most of my projects start out, small but then they keep growing. Like the Lowes saying, "never stop improving".


Lol, I'm in Lowes so much, I should probably get a job and save myself 10%. My dad works there so for big ticket items I have him buy them to use his employee discount.


----------



## micronotmacro (Oct 6, 2012)

Studied this chapter for economics. 
Reunited with an old friend.


----------



## Ringsixty (Oct 6, 2012)

Did 50 push ups and 50 crunches... Yep feeling good.


----------



## guy incognito (Oct 6, 2012)

processed 240 grams of hash.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 6, 2012)

I stayed sober and ran 4 miles tonight.
Tomorrow, different story.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 6, 2012)

I got high and watched netflix.. Feeling pretty good.


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 6, 2012)

Spent time with my nephews. They have been having a hard time trying to deal with their father's death and then their grandma passing. We shared some tears and laughter. I imparted some silly anecdotes with them about my dear brother and mom. I miss them both so much. My heart aches when I think of all the history we shared. I'm the last to carry the torch. I love shocking them about their father and his brave life. He was such a beautiful soul. I still can't imagine how I'm going to get through all this without him. I just take it day by day. It's my responsibility to care for them and keep them from harm. That keeps me going.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 7, 2012)

debranched about 2 pounds of weed, chopped down and hung a ~3 pound plant.

i have the pleasure of trimming that bitch over the next three days.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 7, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> debranched about 2 pounds of weed, chopped down and hung a ~3 pound plant.
> 
> i have the pleasure of trimming that bitch over the next three days.


correction, just weighed it all. it may lose some weight, but it is at least 4.5 pounds. 

this will be a good harvest.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Oct 7, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> debranched about 2 pounds of weed, chopped down and hung a ~3 pound plant.
> 
> i have the pleasure of trimming that bitch over the next three days.


Break out the whipper snipper


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 7, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> correction, just weighed it all. it may lose some weight, but it is at least 4.5 pounds.
> 
> this will be a good harvest.


You are my new bestest friend. I will hug you and squeeze you and name you George! 

[video=youtube;2JlVqfC8-UI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JlVqfC8-UI[/video]


----------



## JimmyKing (Oct 7, 2012)

My sunday morning started like every sunday morning. Watched this dime peice i picked up at the bar last night walk out my front door. Came downstairs, turned on ESPN and lit a bong. Time to get ready for football. GO PACK!


----------



## neosapien (Oct 7, 2012)

Paid a shit ton of bills. Get to stay in my house another month. Woot woot!


----------



## scroglodyte (Oct 7, 2012)

i got laid and made cannabrownies............hey........its Sunday


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 7, 2012)

Today? Nursing a fake hangover. I have some nefarious relatives staying over for the Fair and they keep plying me with Tequila. I don't have a hangover but they're cooking and caring for me and I'm not going to ruin a good thing with the truth. Aaaanyway, they keep saying I'm really funny when I'm drunk and then they stick a fifth of Cuervo in my face. I keep telling them this is akin to rape and their response is, _"Well, we're your kin and you can't rape the willing."_ 

What does that even mean? 

Thank all that's holy the fair is ending today. That gives me a couple of weeks to detox. My liver needs a vacation.


----------



## scroglodyte (Oct 7, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Today? Nursing a fake hangover. I have some nefarious relatives staying over for the Fair and they keep plying me with Tequila. I don't have a hangover but they're cooking and caring for me and I'm not going to ruin a good thing with the truth. Aaaanyway, they keep saying I'm really funny when I'm drunk and then they stick a fifth of Cuervo in my face. I keep telling them this is akin to rape and their response is, _"Well, we're your kin and you can't rape the willing."_
> 
> What does that even mean?
> 
> Thank all that's holy the fair is ending today. That gives me a couple of weeks to detox. My liver needs a vacation.


are these cousins from West Virginia? we're your kin...........an' we wanna rape ya. have more tequila.


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 7, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> are these cousins from West Virginia? we're your kin...........an' we wanna rape ya. have more tequila.


Actually, I don't know exactly where they live. I just know they return to their little cracks and crevices throughout New Mexico and Arizona. Every once in a while we get a hand written Christmas card scribbled in serial killer penmanship. But the addresses are usually p.o. boxes. 


I don't ask a lot of questions. I figure ignorance (in this case) is bliss.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> i got laid and made cannabrownies............hey........its Sunday


Those can be good. Especially if I made'm myself. cn


----------



## BabyPothead (Oct 7, 2012)

um. I got kicked out of my house almost a week ago so I'm living with a friend so all I've been doing is smoking. Very depressed.


----------



## silasraven (Oct 7, 2012)

the days never end they just transition into a different phase, that said i have accomplished transplanting,composting, and changing habitat conditions to suit plants growing needs.


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm famous! I made it into today's paper.  I guess that's an accomplishment. 







I was scared one of the chatty cathys would forget where she was going and run into me. I had to avoid collisions on several occasions


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Oct 7, 2012)

Dang Carne, you're athletic.....cool.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 7, 2012)

cannabineer said:


>


Are you saying I have.... space balls?


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Oct 7, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Are you saying I have.... space balls?


Its better than bare balls....

sorry cn .


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 7, 2012)

bowlfullofbliss said:


> Its better than bare balls....
> 
> sorry cn .


I can attestes to that!


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Oct 7, 2012)

Lol............


----------



## srh88 (Oct 7, 2012)

bowlfullofbliss said:


> Its better than bare balls....
> 
> sorry cn .


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 7, 2012)

I am not a ballchinian. My balls dropped. I'm now a ballchestian.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Are you saying I have.... space balls?


No; I'm saying your pic gives good helmet!  cn


----------



## JimmyKing (Oct 7, 2012)

An update on my day, Turned in all 4 of my Final papers, and now I'm smoking a bowl watching the Chargers/Saints game.


----------



## 420God (Jun 30, 2013)

Yesterday I built my daughter a couple of new rabbit hutches. I looked at different plans online then came up with my own design to fit what I needed.

I need to finish painting the second one this morning.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2013)

420God said:


> Yesterday I built my daughter a couple of new rabbit hutches. I looked at different plans online then came up with my own design to fit what I needed.
> 
> I need to finish painting the second one this morning.


That looks very nice. Ours does not look so nice or even as close to finished, waaah. The heat is slowing us down.

We are working on finishing the Raven aviary. The second image is either Vinnie's brother or sister. They live in multi-generational nests so Vinnie get a house here so he can be with his fam. I've begun feeding the entire fam so now I just need to figure out how to let the flyers in and out with no predators access. 

Oh and that explains why he or she is on my chimney. They bang on it to let me know they are ready for a meal. They are almost always ready!


----------



## 420God (Jun 30, 2013)

That's awesome! We have lots of ravens that hang out around my place since I feed the Eagles but they're very cautious of people and don't let us come anywhere near them.


----------



## rowlman (Jun 30, 2013)

I've had 4 grandkids here all weekend, ages 6 years to 3 months..... so I'm accomplishing all kinds of things thismorning. Like surviving!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2013)

420God said:


> That's awesome! We have lots of ravens that hang out around my place since I feed the Eagles but they're very cautious of people and don't let us come anywhere near them.


Yes with good reason! Someone literally shot poor Vinnie's hand off, then didn't hunt him down and finish the kill, humanely. I hate some people. Worse Vinnie is so young he can't even caw like the adults yet. He'd barely flighted when they got him. You should hear him pitifully calling his mom and dad. I need to put some speed on and get his ass back to them. Although currently they are ok trading him for meals. So the animals aren't quite as sweet as we'd like to think they are.


----------



## silasraven (Jun 30, 2013)

finsihing touches onit


----------



## neosapien (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm drinking my morning cup(s) of coffee, enjoying a little remnant of my day off, then going outside to install a channel drain on the one side of my foundation to stop some water seepage I've been getting in the basement.


----------



## Total Head (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Granny weed (Jun 30, 2013)

I took my grandson to a birthday party where he had his face painted, the trouble is he doesn't want to wash it off and he has nursery tomorrow!


----------



## Someacdude (Jun 30, 2013)

Built my first veg room walls only, 6x19 foot, 2 foot deep work bench along the long wall.
Now for insulation and ply wood, and lights and trays and,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## neosapien (Jun 30, 2013)

Do you know what's amazing... how you dig a hole, put something in the hole, then somehow don't have enough dirt to refill the hole. Wtf?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 30, 2013)

Was up late last night perusing posts here. So I'm very proud of the fact that I slept till almost 4:30. I really needed it.


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jun 30, 2013)

I got a creamslush and milkshake from Sonics, where the fuck have I been?


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Jun 30, 2013)

bought some kombucha and groceries.


----------



## Someacdude (Jun 30, 2013)

Let him keep it, my son went to the grocery in his red power ranger costume , ive got to find that pic hes 24 now. 
3 years sure do go by fast...............................


----------



## kinetic (Jun 30, 2013)

I lashed together some bamboo for a trellis for my tomatos that are over 6 feet tall.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Do you know what's amazing... how you dig a hole, put something in the hole, then somehow don't have enough dirt to refill the hole. Wtf?


Unholy forces at work. cn


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 30, 2013)

Made it to Santa Cruz boardwalk today... hot dogs and ribs on the bbq
SH420


----------



## Orithil (Jun 30, 2013)

I made 2 pork sirloin roasts, did a load of dishes, and cleaned out the fridge.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 30, 2013)

I sat and listened to a lady explain to me how she was alergic to her sweat. For one and a half hours I listened to her while my mom said good by to her sister.


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 30, 2013)

Leaned my new neighbors name... By spying on them.. Muhahaha


----------



## Balzac89 (Jun 30, 2013)

Built some trellising for my pea plants. They don't grow so well laying on the ground. Also packed up more stuff / getting ready to climb Mount Marcy next week.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jun 30, 2013)

Can't wait to pick some fresh sweet peas and eat them right off the plant.


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Jun 30, 2013)

Dropped some uppers pills, drank beer with guys aaaand banged Asian chick (full package) that was pretty cool I even got number. Wish me good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 30, 2013)

You banged an Asian chick with a full package


----------



## Highlowazupkush (Jun 30, 2013)

I went to the mall after 6pm and purchased a BIG az plate full of REALLY TASTY FOOD!
They sell their plated food for half price after 6pm so that's why I went at that time. Also I was very hungry and was very happy to get such a massive meal for a very very good price =) I think I will go there more often!

Hopefully in a couple of days when I figure out how not to get busted when I move my indoor grow into a new room which I will be living in and most probably sharing with a complete stranger who I have not met yet, in a house which I have no yet decided upon, all before I begin working a new job with terrible work hours that change each week, Ill come back to this thread and talk about that 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jun 30, 2013)

Woke up this morning, drank my coffee, smoked a nice bowl and eased the boat in the water and idled gently out past the no wake buoy and pinned the ears back on that pony and took a very nice high velocity cruise for about 15-18 miles or so, when I got back, I smoked yet another bowl and the smell of bacon let me know that breakfast is on the way.

Not a bad start for a Sunday Morning..lol

Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## ebgood (Jun 30, 2013)

nottadayum.......!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 1, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> I sat and listened to a lady explain to me how she was alergic to her sweat. For one and a half hours I listened to her while my mom said good by to her sister.


Next time I'd either try changing the subject or discussing some of my own oddities to help her along  and make it more interesting for her (and you).



Indagrow said:


> Leaned my new neighbors name... By spying on them.. Muhahaha


Glad to hear you are giving your ass a break  Low ass impact sort of hobbies for the next few weeks LOL



Bottleandmobile said:


> Dropped some uppers pills, drank beer with guys aaaand banged Asian chick (full package) that was pretty cool I even got number. Wish me good luck for tomorrow


Hmmm sounds like a typical deployment to an asian country LOL be careful of those full packages, Indagrow was onto something there to help you methinks.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 1, 2013)

I continued "roughing out" a new spoon before the heat got too bad. I'm showing a finished one alongside. The wood is manzanita. cn


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Jul 1, 2013)

Asians are rare in my country the thing is that I`m too high to call her lol


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 1, 2013)

decided it was probably best to just let my ex experience life instead of trying to win her back.. it worked for a while.. then it was complicated, then confusing.. pluss the 3rd of july is huge around me going to head down to where this country started.. and its a good idea to be single and I do believe I am currently. going to get all fancy and just move on, feel like a weights been lifted.


----------



## ricky1lung (Jul 1, 2013)

SFA

10 characters.


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 1, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I continued "roughing out" a new spoon before the heat got too bad. I'm showing a finished one alongside. The wood is manzanita. cn
> 
> View attachment 2720757View attachment 2720758









They say he carved it himself, from a bigger spoon.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 1, 2013)

I wish it would stop raining. I wanted to go catch some trout today,


----------



## rowlman (Jul 1, 2013)

There's rainbow in my pond in the avatar... with artisan well and shallow stream leading to the lake, it gives them a nice home. That shit doesn't freeze over in the winter ,the running well keeps thing moving. 
I accomplished cutting my whore of a lawn today before the rain!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 1, 2013)

that's awesome, rowlman. now all you need is a giant plant in the middle of the lawn


----------



## rowlman (Jul 1, 2013)

My giant plants are looking out at that view right now from in the house where its safe.The deer take care of anything I try to grow out there.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2013)

Thought I'd post an update. I hogged out the bowl last night. 



I've also been refining the handle, thinning and curving it. I'm following the weathered gap near the bowl. It combines wood with a somewhat crassly feminine feature, so this spoon might be called "Dryad". Gaps and cracks are getting a layered filling-in with cyanoacrylate and sanding dust from earlier manzanita projects. 



I may have to send this one to Picture of Yourself, because my frighteningly alluring hindpaws are evident in the lower frame. It's not even 10am and already it's hotter than a teenager's night thoughts here in westernmost Rednekistan ... so I am taking a break from carving, which I have been using as a means of creative fucking-off from more pressing tasks. Alas, tasks press. cn


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 2, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Thought I'd post an update. I hogged out the bowl last night.
> 
> View attachment 2722295
> 
> ...


either you got some tinny feet or that's a big mouth to feed..


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> either you got some tinny feet or that's a big mouth to feed..


 lol it's a foreshortening effect. The spoon is on a railing. It's not quite ten inches long* compared to my splendorous 12 1/2 Bs. cn

*ladies, please.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Jul 2, 2013)

I didn't accomplish anything today, apart from accomplishing nothing, which I accomplished. So I did accomplish something, which was nothing.


----------



## Granny weed (Jul 2, 2013)

Today I got a spray tan ready for my holiday to Spain on Thursday, I hate being the white person on the beach if your tanned you blend in more. I hate walking onto the beach white because everyone knows your from England.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 2, 2013)

I just worked all day, getting pools clean for the 4th. I did fix a customer's light and it made her very happy. 

My mom found her old student desk up at my grandpaps over the weekend. I'm going to make it my latest refinishing project and then put it in my daughter's room. I'll post some before and after photos when I get started on it.

Pretty much looks like this... condition and all.


----------



## see4 (Jul 2, 2013)

During my packing, I found a smidgen of cocaine. I immediately proceeded to snort said line. Needless to say, I was able to pack at a much more hurried pace from that point forward.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 2, 2013)

see4 said:


> During my packing, I found a smidgen of cocaine. I immediately proceeded to snort said line. Needless to say, I was able to pack at a much more hurried pace from that point forward.


----------



## dangledo (Jul 2, 2013)

grade and seed today. 12 pallets of sod coming tomorrow. Free delivery!


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 2, 2013)

Granny weed said:


> Today I got a spray tan ready for my holiday to Spain on Thursday, I hate being the white person on the beach if your tanned you blend in more. I hate walking onto the beach white because everyone knows your from England.


[video=youtube_share;zgXZKPWrcQA]http://youtu.be/zgXZKPWrcQA[/video]


----------



## slowbus (Jul 2, 2013)

I finished up all my vanilla ice cream


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 2, 2013)

Free parking, in the rear.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 3, 2013)

Transplanted 9 plants from 7 gallon grow bags into 20 gallon grow bags. Fed 24 pot plants, and 12 other potted fruits and veggies. Put up a privacy fence, and moved 10 plants in 7 gallon grow bags about 15 feet from where they once stood. Re-strung irrigation lines and checked for leaks. Bought 2 beautiful women dinner, smoked one blunt and 3 joints with them, and took one of 'em home. Does it count if she's my lady? I'll still count it.


----------



## sunni (Jul 3, 2013)

i went to a funeral now im packing..but delaying it with alcohol


----------



## neosapien (Jul 3, 2013)

I worked my ass off the last three days consolidating Mon-Friday's cleanings into Mon-Wednesday so that all the rich fucks will have nice clean pools for the 4th. Got all of them done and even fixed a couple problems with heaters and filters that popped up today! Feeling pretty damn accomplished! AND I'm fucking off tomorrow!!! Which means I'll probably just cut my grass and cut up on here.


----------



## hexthat (Jul 3, 2013)

I made my first batch file to run halo custom edition in a window and the application to make it 3rd person


```
@echo off
REM open skys the limit 2.0
start /d "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Games\Halo Custom Edition" STL.exe
@echo off
REM open Halo CE 1.09
start /d "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Games\Halo Custom Edition" haloce.exe -window
@echo off
```


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 3, 2013)

Watched the Documentary "I Am" by Tom Shadyac (the guy who made Ace Ventura)


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 3, 2013)

I continued making a piece of wood smaller&smaller.
I'm in a bit of a game to see how thin I can make the bowl. Let's just say that you don't wanna be digging in last spring's ice cream with this one. cn


----------



## see4 (Jul 3, 2013)

I started cutting my wrists.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 3, 2013)

Nice work bear. I didnt know you had right brain skills.


----------



## slowbus (Jul 3, 2013)

i prepped a parking lot for the curbs to be installed.I gotta teach these young punks at my job about work ethic.Damn slackers....


----------



## Carver1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Well I finished my game which is I am playing from 2 weeks.. yeah I was playing Battle field 2 from last two weeks and finally I competed all the missions.... and now thinking to get the next version of that game.. Lolxx


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 4, 2013)

Spoon update! This morning i worked on the handle. I am trying to create the included ange where the handle ends in a sort of ball/pommel. I tried to use my gouges, then a file for this work. For that sort of cheating, Nature punished me. I ended up with oopsies and score marks. So with a few very bad words (essentially a ten-thousand-year-old way of invoking the chthonic gods and saying "I did it wrong and will now do the hard work i should have done right up front") I lapped a decent if not excellent edge onto the _tool for the job_ (this excellent Beebe bent knife) and added some definition to that join. It'll come out a little nicer when i sand it all smooth. 



Last night I went a bit OCD with my gouges. I thinned the bowl until the edge is .075" (less than 2mm) everywhere but near the stem. The thing feels as light as an antelope's ear! Working the wood so close, and often into the grain, with my bare hand just bhind the steel, was something i had the courage to do last night. Today ... no. My hands are quite shaky this am, and somehow i can't move the gouges the same way. 

This thing is coming together for me! cn


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 4, 2013)

I took everyone's $$ today, actually I earned it...only...

I was just told my bubba kush is too strong. When I first started growing a decade ago I used bag seed, and that same person said my weed didn't get him high.

Now it's too strong...hehe!.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2013)

see4 said:


> I started cutting my wrists.


What are you a f'n quitter? Get on it! Nah.. come on just smoke another, life's to short  eat more ice cream and more pot. See if you really can go blind if you get high enough  One has to have a goal.


----------



## toakster (Jul 4, 2013)

hired a lawyer and smoked my worries away


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2013)

Here's what I accomplished today amongst some other diversions. What's the fourth of july without real bbq?
Smoked baby back ribs, I love my big green egg


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 4, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Here's what I accomplished today amongst some other diversions. What's the fourth of july without real bbq?
> Smoked baby back ribs, I love my big green egg
> View attachment 2725236


I'll be there in an hour...Key lime pie okay for you?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 4, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Here's what I accomplished today amongst some other diversions. What's the fourth of july without real bbq?
> Smoked baby back ribs, I love my big green egg
> View attachment 2725236


baby baby baby...just did this the other day over lump charcoal and applewood.

And I'll wager the big green egg is an insulated grill...which work even better than my Weber.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> I'll be there in an hour...Key lime pie okay for you?


Yes unless you happen to have more meat? I love meat  I wanted to do a pork butt but these were just to delicious looking. Now I'm sad I didn't throw a pork butt in the mix hmmmmm!! LOL Oh and pot!! Don't forget pot! This tastes so much better with it. I'll supply the Corona.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> baby baby baby...just did this the other day over lump charcoal and applewood.
> 
> And I'll wager the big green egg is an insulated grill...which work even better than my Weber.


YES!! It's a wonderful big ceramic heatsink! I love that thing. Once you dial your heat in (for me 250), you just walk away and allow her to chug along. So steady, I can put 16lb of pork shoulder on her at 8 pm and she motors overnight while I sleep and bammo dinner is pulled pork. Oh I love that girl


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 4, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Yes unless you happen to have more meat? I love meat  I wanted to do a pork butt but these were just to delicious looking. Now I'm sad I didn't throw a pork butt in the mix hmmmmm!! LOL Oh and pot!! Don't forget pot! This tastes so much better with it. I'll supply the Corona.


Hehe...pot and meat? Yeah, I can bring pot and meat...As long as meat is a euphemism for mah penis....


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 4, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Yes unless you happen to have more meat? I love meat  I wanted to do a pork butt but these were just to delicious looking. Now I'm sad I didn't throw a pork butt in the mix hmmmmm!! LOL Oh and pot!! Don't forget pot! This tastes so much better with it. I'll supply the Corona.


Well shit, now I want to smoke an entire hog over a split 40 gal drum for a day.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 4, 2013)

We just did a pig roast at my work for a luau. Cooked that pig from 4:30 AM till almost 7PM...I didn't even take one bite. And I LOVE pork!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> We just did a pig roast at my work for a luau. Cooked that pig from 4:30 AM till almost 7PM...I didn't even take one bite. And I LOVE pork!


Yep, takes about an hour per pound at lowest setting regardless of BBQ set-up.

And wild boar is even better than traditional farm raised pork.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Hehe...pot and meat? Yeah, I can bring pot and meat...As long as meat is a euphemism for mah penis....


Well as long as you don't mind me throwing it on the BBQ I'm good with that. I've never had smoked trouser trout before  How generous of you LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Yep, takes about an hour per pound at lowest setting regardless of BBQ set-up.
> 
> And wild boar is even better than traditional farm raised pork.


That's the problem it's a real crap shoot on timing depending on the amount of collagen in the meat. All those cross links need to be slowly heated mmmmm so you are never sure how long your plateau phase will be. So I always plan on 24 hours for pulled pork and full brisket I'd plan on a lot more for 1/2 hog. But this kind of stuff is way beyond my skill level. I do just so so.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 4, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> That's the problem it's a real crap shoot on timing depending on the amount of collagen in the meat. All those cross links need to be slowly heated mmmmm so you are never sure how long your plateau phase will be. So I always plan on 24 hours for pulled pork and full brisket I'd plan on a lot more for 1/2 hog. But this kind of stuff is way beyond my skill level. I do just so so.


I find it to be like growing, you just know when it's finished.

I had to dial-in on my grill as well, and ruined the first shoulder in the process. A 250 temp over a smoker isn't easy to maintain, even with your almost air tight egg.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I find it to be like growing, you just know when it's finished.
> 
> I had to dial-in on my grill as well, and ruined the first shoulder in the process. A 250 temp over a smoker isn't easy to maintain, even with your almost air tight egg.


You're right I have to keep an eye on it. But I drag around a wireless thermometer and once I got the opening size dialed in and then don't overshoot on start up I can do ok. Although I must admit I keep looking at this:
http://www.fredsmusicandbbq.com/BBQ_GURU_CYBERQII_TEMP_CONTROL_PACKAGE_FOR_BIG_GRE_p/bbg-sys-cyberqii-bge.htm

But it somehow seems like cheating


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 4, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> You're right I have to keep an eye on it. But I drag around a wireless thermometer and once I got the opening size dialed in and then don't overshoot on start up I can do ok. Although I must admit I keep looking at this:
> http://www.fredsmusicandbbq.com/BBQ_GURU_CYBERQII_TEMP_CONTROL_PACKAGE_FOR_BIG_GRE_p/bbg-sys-cyberqii-bge.htm
> 
> But it somehow seems like cheating


That's enough technology to master a sailboat single-handed.

How bout I just shove thermometer up piggies ass from to time.


----------



## dangledo (Jul 5, 2013)

degreased and power washed yesterday


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 5, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Well as long as you don't mind me throwing it on the BBQ I'm good with that. I've never had smoked trouser trout before  How generous of you LOL


Presentation matters. Even, perpendicular scorch lines. cn


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 5, 2013)

I fed my neighbors cat. And I made brownies.


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 5, 2013)

DMV --always nice to start your day off in such a "happy" place . cleaned my aunts backyard (removed weeds and a ton of dog shit), went to a local nursery-- and got some flowers & plants for her backyard, setup up a veggie area too (peppers/tomatos) , then finally unpacked all my luggage-- now im just online surfing for porn, yay-- Lol


----------



## neosapien (Jul 5, 2013)

I installed a new heater on the display pool at my work today. First time i've done the whole install. The gas, electric and plumbing. I see new sidejobs in my future.


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jul 5, 2013)

I took my son for a walk to the park..Watched him try to figure out how to swing by himself...That makes me proud


----------



## kinetic (Jul 6, 2013)

Feed my tomato plants (jacks classic), sung a few songs with the kid. Excercised, pushups, Sil Lim Tao, barbells, yoga.


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 6, 2013)

Woke up at 6am to jog, went to the gym after-- but got stuck staring at milfs the barbell station , now i'm sipping coffee to get my bowels moving~


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 6, 2013)

well,its 12:12 p.m. and I have already accomplished my second cup of coffee.Its Saturday and I have to tend to my baby's, all six of'em, pruning work must be done!


----------



## gioua (Jul 6, 2013)

Made canna peanut butter... YUM!


----------



## gioua (Jul 6, 2013)

pics or it didn't happen right..


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 6, 2013)

gioua said:


> pics or it didn't happen right..


Looks like what just came out of me just 20mins ago... hehe , I think I still got jetlag..


----------



## gioua (Jul 6, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> Looks like what just came out of me just 20mins ago... hehe , I think I still got jetlag..



Mini corn dogs included?


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 6, 2013)

gioua said:


> Mini corn dogs included?


Lol.. nah, just lumps of corn kernels..


----------



## dux (Jul 6, 2013)

Well,this am I made a pound of butter,pressed 7grams of kief and not sure how much ISO hash I'm gonna end up with? Tomorrow,cookies brownies and maybe some Carmel's ...guys weekend is next wed-sun! Need some fun munches!!


----------



## Winter Woman (Jul 6, 2013)

As you can see I was very busy day.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 6, 2013)

Tree swing to escape the heat


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Winter Woman said:


> As you can see I was very busy day.
> 
> View attachment 2727529



Mmmmmmm.....bacon.

[video=youtube;CprE78TEnWM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CprE78TEnWM[/video]


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Mmmmmmm.....bacon.


Nature's most perfect food


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 6, 2013)

The little woman and I cut, split & stacked around 3 cord of wood today.
Took a 1.5 hr banya replete with cold water drum dunkings.

Come on Flexeril, kick in Dammit  !!!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 6, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Nature's most perfect food
> View attachment 2727615


You accidentally used the wrong image. Let me help. cn







Recommended accessory (boot, not booty).


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 6, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Nature's most perfect food
> View attachment 2727615


You had me at bacon... hehe


----------



## hexthat (Jul 7, 2013)

making BHO alone for the first time


----------



## gioua (Jul 7, 2013)

dannyboy602 said:


> View attachment 2727573View attachment 2727574View attachment 2727575View attachment 2727571Tree swing to escape the heat



mentally this is what I imagine myself doing in our 10x10 kid pool... 

that place looks like a fishing spot I had in CT..


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> You had me at bacon... hehe


You know I'm going to fry a turkey at some point and when I do I am making bacon taco shells to 'test' the oil first LOL!


----------



## past times (Jul 7, 2013)

Tried to rearrange my veg room. got everything out, and sunday pictures taken, minor pruning. No other way for me to arrange everything though, so right back to their previous positions. Hoping to get 4 plants into flower within 2 weeks though so should free up a bunch of room.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2013)

I finished it at last. Yesterday's final step was a 600-grit wet sanding. It's as smooth as a baby's bottom. cn


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 7, 2013)

I can imagine your silverware drawer.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 7, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I finished it at last. Yesterday's final step was a 600-grit wet sanding. It's as smooth as a baby's bottom. cn
> 
> View attachment 2728381View attachment 2728386


You have nice skills my friend.


----------



## Highlowazupkush (Jul 8, 2013)

In the last week I had to move house. I don't actually live in a house, but I rent my own room in a house with other random people.
So when I packed my stuff and squashed it all into my new room, I suddenly realised how much ****ing stuff I have!

Nevertheless.

My mum helped me out transporting my things in her car. And I successfully accomplished doing THAT without her finding out that I am a criminal. Not that her finding out me being a criminal would be shocking for her, but anyway, its good that mum doesn't know 

There are a whole lot of little details which has made my last week or so quite unpleasant, but yeh, I am now in a new place, my plants were my first priority when I moved and so they are sitting (happily I hope). and yeh, so thats good!
Also I just started a new job last week! lol (one of the technicalities I had to manage, but a positive one  )

As for the plants? Oh yes my plants..... Ill write about my plants later (one of these days)





as for today? I accomplished getting some decent sleep! (before the start of the week, well technically its monday, uh, fk it nvm) lol
I missed a day in the weekend, and consequently my plants got like? a whole extra day of light (indoor) because I wasn't there to switch the light off. (I need a timer don't I?)




So, we're in the "toke'n'talk" forum... Well I'm guilty because I only toked yesterday... oh wait wait, no nevermind that lol, yesterday still counts!!
anyway, I haven't toked but I have snorted!!


(don't do drugs my fellow young/old friends... Do what you wan't but don't destroy your human brilliance (your mind) with hard drugs! lol.. Though? If you want to try drugs, like? just to experiment! that's ok but as soon as you do this a few times.. like maybe 5 sessions, then you run risks of ****ing your self up  believe me)


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 8, 2013)

Climbed a mountain on Saturday.

Then on they way home got pulled over for failure to have due care for an emergency vehicle. (I had no idea I had to switch to the outside lane when a cop car was on the shoulder.)
Which happened to be a k-9 unit. 

Officer made me get out of the car and told me he smelled marijuana in the car. I told him he didn't. ( None of us had smoked in the car and all of our "stuff" was in the trunk.)

He told me to tell him where the marijuana was or he was just going to have his dog run the car. (I knew no matter if his dog hit or not he was going to search so I told him.)

After they tore my car apart placed all of our bags on the interstate ran the dog over them and in the car he found a grand sum of 3 grams of marihuana and two pipes.

After standing on the interstate for two hours he gave us our tickets. And notified me why he pulled me over. Then continued to tell me that he smelled marijuana in the car. 

I told him once again he did not. He repeated he did. I told him he was profiling us and it was illegal. He stuttered for a minute and told me to plead not guilty if I felt so.

I told him I'm not stupid and I know that he would lie under oath. He just shook his head at me.

There is no way he smelled anything. We all smelled from hiking for two days straight and no one had smoked in the car. No one has even smoked in four hours prior. 

Sorry for my long rant I just didn't want to make a thread about it.


----------



## 420God (Jul 8, 2013)

That sucks dude, asshole cops can really fuck up your day. Hope you had fun hiking.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 8, 2013)

I say he I mean two of them. They repeatedly asked me where the trap doors were in my car. or the hidden compartments. 

These guys were complete dunce. I mean seriously do drug runners usually run 5 deep in a car? Do they have hiking equipment with them. Are they covered in mud and exhausted?

They also asked me where all the pills were.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 8, 2013)

420God said:


> That sucks dude, asshole cops can really fuck up your day. Hope you had fun hiking.


It was fun, but exhausting. I made a joke about the interstate we were on being the drug corridor to NYC about 10 minutes before we got pulled over.


----------



## silasraven (Jul 8, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> It was fun, but exhausting. I made a joke about the interstate we were on being the drug corridor to NYC about 10 minutes before we got pulled over.


i have to ask, why didn't you invoke your 4th and tell him he needs a warrant to even let the dog do anything(it is a cop after all)


----------



## beardo (Jul 8, 2013)

silasraven said:


> i have to ask, why didn't you invoke your 4th and tell him he needs a warrant to even let the dog do anything(it is a cop after all)


he probably doesn't like being beaten and shot


----------



## silasraven (Jul 8, 2013)

beardo said:


> he probably doesn't like being beaten and shot


you know that wont happen , pysco .


----------



## beardo (Jul 8, 2013)

silasraven said:


> you know that wont happen , pysco .


Ha ha yeah because they would never do something like that

Watch the Thomas Kelly video and tell me that
watch Thomas Kelly being murdered, video is easy to find, youtube or google it-
Pysco


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 8, 2013)

silasraven said:


> i have to ask, why didn't you invoke your 4th and tell him he needs a warrant to even let the dog do anything(it is a cop after all)


How many times has the worked for you? Cause I bet you have never done it


----------



## silasraven (Jul 8, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> How many times has the worked for you? Cause I bet you have never done it


completely right, but im sure it has to work. but i must ask have you done it? just asking.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 8, 2013)

silasraven said:


> completely right, but im sure it has to work. but i must ask have you done it? just asking.


What am I gonna do take my UPM case to the Supreme Court?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 8, 2013)

I picked a bouquet of bog orchids for my sweetie.
She endured one of those "milestone" medical procedures today & is feeling out of sorts (and slightly violated I imagine).
Her favorite flower, they last for 10 days or so & smell just like Gardenias.

View attachment 2729817


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 8, 2013)

Spent the day looking for a General Exclaim uhp 245/40 18.

Finely found one on e-bay.


----------



## silasraven (Jul 8, 2013)

covered the windows in a room, switched my vegteble tent to another room, double stacked some veggi's. reprogrammed my timmer which is now working. got my new fake leg, walked on it for an hour(still sucks to wear).


----------



## beardo (Jul 8, 2013)

I started reading a good how to book


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 8, 2013)

Mixed up a big batch of nutes and hand fed 24 girls just now. Tinkered around with my irrigation lines. Ate a pastrami sandwich and bought some new soap to put in my shower.


----------



## hexthat (Jul 8, 2013)

i got 36 3 gal pots, cocogro, and perlite to do my fist VGANIC hydro grow

65% perlite 35% coco looks fucking great, i was going to go with just straight perlite cause ive used it by itself for chem hydro and worked perfect


----------



## Highlowazupkush (Jul 9, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> Climbed a mountain on Saturday.
> 
> Then on they way home got pulled over for failure to have due care for an emergency vehicle. (I had no idea I had to switch to the outside lane when a cop car was on the shoulder.)
> Which happened to be a k-9 unit.
> ...



Maybe your sweat had a slight weed odour or something.


----------



## gioua (Jul 9, 2013)

I made coffee.. I think I should quit doing stuff now..


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;O4HmABeTNz4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4HmABeTNz4[/video]


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 9, 2013)

Highlowazupkush said:


> Maybe your sweat had a slight weed odour or something.


He was most def profiling us. I know how they do it. 

He followed me for about 5 miles after I passed him. He was right behind me trying to decide if he was going to pull me over.


----------



## hexthat (Jul 9, 2013)

i sent an email to NASA... [email protected]

asking for them to send me to mars with weed... i could terraform that planet no problem

LMAO i hope i dont get into trouble


----------



## slowbus (Jul 9, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Mixed up a big batch of nutes and hand fed 24 girls just now. Tinkered around with my irrigation lines. Ate a pastrami sandwich and bought some new soap to put in my shower.



fawk i forgot to buy soap.I guess thats ok.I'm a scroungy hippie anyways


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

I went rock climbing. Hand fed a hungry hungry bum wearing a b.u.m equipment Sweatshirt ate toast read a book to death children helped an old lady cross the street...talked a jumper off a ledge..watched the steve wilcose show....sold crack to a baby..then i stold crack from a baby.....ratted ona drunk driver that cut me off...stopped at the shell picked up a 40 pounded a 40. Then i drove to church ...i had a busy day i wounder whats in store for tomarrow


----------



## Highlowazupkush (Jul 10, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> I went rock climbing. Hand fed a hungry hungry bum wearing a b.u.m equipment Sweatshirt ate toast read a book to death children helped an old lady cross the street...talked a jumper off a ledge..watched the steve wilcose show....sold crack to a baby..then i stold crack from a baby.....ratted ona drunk driver that cut me off...stopped at the shell picked up a 40 pounded a 40. Then i drove to church ...i had a busy day i wounder whats in store for tomarrow



That's pretty much how my day went, except that I accidentally ran the baby over and I didn't bother stopping to steal the crack I had just sold it. (woops.)


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 10, 2013)

hexthat said:


> i sent an email to NASA... [email protected]
> 
> asking for them to send me to mars with weed... i could terraform that planet no problem
> 
> LMAO i hope i dont get into trouble


You are probably ok as long as you told them they had to provide the weed.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 10, 2013)

I got all the metal on the desk sanded and cleaned up. Hope to finish painting the metal later tonight. Slowly buy surely it's coming together. Taking a quick break.


----------



## slowbus (Jul 10, 2013)

I got a old Honda streetbike today.1980 with a fairing.Its underpowered but still kinda fun


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm about to accomplish a bowl of purple, then gonna take recycling to the recycle center
SH420


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 10, 2013)

My therapist invited me to ride horses with her.... and we fucked. Nah I'm kidding but I did ride a horse....

and now I'm about to win $100 for dipping 3 cans of copenhagen at once for 10 minutes without puking. Sounds like a piece of cake. I haven't dipped since I was 14-15

A day in the life of Lazybonez


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 10, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> I went rock climbing. Hand fed a hungry hungry bum wearing a b.u.m equipment Sweatshirt ate toast read a book to death children .....snip...


Who deathed the children for you?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 10, 2013)

me and my kids had a tickle and wrestle session for about an hour, and I have smoked about 1/2 oz today... BAKED. that is all... oh I have eaten a shit ton, and ICE is nice, yeah like frozen ice cubes.... time to be the horsey again!!! dpsdfop[rje


----------



## dangledo (Jul 11, 2013)

rained out. 4 inches in 30 minutes. sharpened some blades for the guys, then had some tacos for lunch.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 11, 2013)

I made a 26 K sale on a single piece.

Gotta love the commission.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I made a 26 K sale on a single piece.
> 
> Gotta love the commission.


Well according to Pad's flag of Guinea your 'messages' should be rockin' shortly LOL


----------



## kinetic (Jul 11, 2013)

I cut some red tape, got some not so good news but took it in stride (knowing how to take a punch is just as important as landing), Sang some songs, Agreed to something that benefits someone else more than myself, made some cornbread, did not make an awesome commission, Awesome job GWN!


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 11, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to kinetic again.

*Just been taking shit slow lately. Thinking of asking the judge for an ACOD on the UPM I got. Court on Tuesday. Just gonna plead guilty to the traffic ticket and pay it.

Haven't even talked to a lawyer yet.
*
*


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 11, 2013)

Not a god damn thing. Felt great.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 11, 2013)

Im getting drunk pretty fast...


----------



## hzbodin (Jul 11, 2013)

I fixed about 20 smartphones today, in a span of 6 1/2 hours. Not too shabby


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 11, 2013)

I washed & dried my old ass flip phone.

It's cleaner.


----------



## slowbus (Jul 12, 2013)

i was busy digging for curbs,curbs,and more curbs.Damn this new plaza has lots of curbs.I usually do all my pipe work 12 feet under the road,not twelve inches,lol


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 12, 2013)

.............a lot............


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 12, 2013)

im looking for a job slowbus


----------



## slowbus (Jul 12, 2013)

slowbus said:


> i was busy digging for curbs,curbs,and more curbs.Damn this new plaza has lots of curbs.I usually do all my pipe work 12 feet under the road,not twelve inches,lol
> at the end of the day I went for a ride on my motorbike.It was 10- pm and bright warm with blinding sunlight


----------



## neosapien (Jul 12, 2013)

I accomplished stabbing myself in the finger with a screwdriver. Didn't really plan on doing it but I tell ya what, I did a damn good job of it. To the bone almost. If the swelling doesn't go down by tomorrow I'm going to a medexpress and making sure it ain't infected. If I'm still alive tomorrow. I'm medicating for the pain right now.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 12, 2013)

Built two doors for the greenhouse I now have a locked facility. Went to Michigan city and now back burnin the first one I can enjoy out of the day. Gotta love life and its rewards!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I washed & dried my old ass flip phone.
> 
> It's cleaner.


This man is a god. He had a phone just for flipping ass. cn


----------



## slowbus (Jul 12, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> This man is a god. He had a phone just for flipping ass. cn



chuck norris ain't got shot compared to GWN


----------



## beardo (Jul 12, 2013)

I was sitting in a tree as I often do and some people sat down under the tree I watched them awhile then I adjusted my pants and pooped and peed, they freaked out once they realized what was going on and saw me, they ran off and I laughed hystericlly


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 12, 2013)

haha I peed off a balcony during a party once... was a lot of fun. too many people for anyone to realize it was me, and hilarious to listen to them yelling at each other accusing each other haha.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I accomplished stabbing myself in the finger with a screwdriver. Didn't really plan on doing it but I tell ya what, I did a damn good job of it. To the bone almost. If the swelling doesn't go down by tomorrow I'm going to a medexpress and making sure it ain't infected. If I'm still alive tomorrow. I'm medicating for the pain right now.


Last tetanus shot?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Last tetanus shot?


don't mess with that!! Good call. cn


----------



## neosapien (Jul 12, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Last tetanus shot?


Aug 2011? I think.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 12, 2013)

...today, like a lot of other days, I accomplished more than I should have. I need some kind of outlet, something to calm me down so I can sit still.

...any ideas? *cough*


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 12, 2013)

Accomplished today:
Convinced the exgf, the one I was so into, that it was a mistake leaving me.
With one sentence I made her glad she did. 
Cleaned the house a bit 
and got a serious buzz after taking a trip to the liquor store. 
Watched another episode of Moone Boy.
Overall, it was a productive day.


----------



## Highlowazupkush (Jul 13, 2013)

(newb grower) Realised my plants where dying, so I mixed up a solution of flowering nutes and watered them with that, the next day they were back to their perky selves (phew!) 
Not a massive accomplishment I know I know.

Oh and I also fixed the leak in the bathroom sink 99% lol it only leaks a tiny tiny bit now.


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 13, 2013)

Cool, I could use a plumber for my well

I defoliated my girl this morning, can't wait til Monday to see how it takes. I've been doing extensive research about improving bud sites.
don't worry, I didn't shave her head LOL


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 13, 2013)

roseypeach said:


> Cool, I could use a plumber for my well
> 
> I defoliated my girl this morning, can't wait til Monday to see how it takes. I've been doing extensive research about improving bud sites.
> don't worry, I didn't shave her head LOL


You confused me when you said girl, lol. My mind was already kinda there anyway, but you got me thinking. 

If one can deflower a virgin... can one also perhaps defoliate one as well? 
What would it mean to defoliate a virgin? 
When you deflower bud, it is a good thing; when you defoliate (completely) the plant dies...
Would it be like shagging her to death?


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 13, 2013)

I woke up...that's always a biggie


----------



## gioua (Jul 13, 2013)

up early today.. sat outside with some coffee and a bowl watched the stars... till about 5.. watched the dogs attempt to catch something and they are still looking for it.. days going just as planned..


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> Accomplished today:
> Convinced the exgf, the one I was so into, that it was a mistake leaving me.
> With one sentence I made her glad she did.
> Cleaned the house a bit
> ...


Yes but the problem is sentence 1 is the opposite of sentence 2 please elucidate. 

Oh this would be after the buzz......... never mind......


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 13, 2013)

Found out I'm out of H2O2, SM90, & top shooter....Come on 10 o'clock.


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 13, 2013)

woke up around 6am, meditated for 2hrs, then went on a run.. just got back, my lungs hate me


----------



## 420God (Jul 13, 2013)

Finished running an electric fence line around the perimeter of my property. Doesn't sound like much but 3/4 of it was thick woods and swamp so I had to clear my own path. Took almost 2 whole days.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 13, 2013)

I accomplished going to the urgent care and finding out that yes indeed my finger is extremely infected. Had to call off work today because it's so swollen and fucking hurts.


----------



## sunni (Jul 13, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I accomplished going to the urgent care and finding out that yes indeed my finger is extremely infected. Had to call off work today because it's so swollen and fucking hurts.


ouch sounds horrible, today i got the pool up and running, and im gunna go do some gardening soon


----------



## neosapien (Jul 13, 2013)

Pool you say? Kill it with fire.


----------



## phyxel (Jul 13, 2013)

Get back on my feet and workout again,was inactive for 4 days!


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 13, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> You confused me when you said girl, lol. My mind was already kinda there anyway, but you got me thinking.
> 
> If one can deflower a virgin... can one also perhaps defoliate one as well?
> What would it mean to defoliate a virgin?
> ...


hahahaha I did not completely defoliate. Simply gave her a hair cut around the bottom of the bud sites and removed some fan leaves. 
A lot of green and no room for light to get to the buds. Some didn't even form buds because the intense foliage was fucking her up.

She's not stressed and looking good, no wilting from it.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 13, 2013)

Fed Ex delivered the tire I had to order (it was discontinued, and I think I found the last one!) anyway, got it installed, 
picked up the nutes and fed the girls, Floors, dishes, bed made, I have a hell of buzz, it doesn't need to be any better.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm getting my Discopump on for my date with Ninja tonight. Inbetween sets I'm arguing with my buddy Pad in another thread. 

Oh, I also cleaned the house, changed the bedding, did laundry, drank too much coffee,..


----------



## sunni (Jul 13, 2013)

I did some gardening, laundry, cleaning and doing some relaxing right now while watching horrible made for tv movie about a solar attack LOL


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Jul 13, 2013)

Today I Made my Son get over his Fear of Swinging.

Went to the Park today had a Blast. Got Home, Cleaned out a 60,000 Gallon Pool and am now filling it Up.
Its a Cool 75 Degrees outside. Good Days Come With This Summer!

Have Fun Everyone!


----------



## see4 (Jul 13, 2013)

i ejaculated in a girls vagina in the afternoon, did some packing, snd hvea been drinking since 3pm


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 13, 2013)

see4 said:


> i ejaculated in a girls vagina in the afternoon, d


I can't beat that^^^

I did get my new controller put in flower tho.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 14, 2013)

I hung out with Ninjabowler tonight. What a cool cat. Wish we had met sooner. Next time he comes to your town, I recommend meeting up.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 14, 2013)

what? ninja came from texas to....where you at? oregon?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 14, 2013)

Yeah, we went downtown Portland, and shit got crazy pretty quick. We're playing pool, minding our own business, and this assclown comes over offering to buy shots while his gf sits in the corner texting. Ninja was like, "yeah, cool" and before you know it, Ninja has the guy buying the whole bar a round, and I'm not sure but I think his gf slipped her number to him. Then we wandered up the street and landed a front row table in a windowless bar where everyone was walking by. He was trying to tell me about a trip he took, but bitches kept coming up and talking to him. One chick had a veil and a sache that said "getting married". It took her whole entourage to get her off of him. She was all like "I have one more night before I'm married", and he was like, "nah, but thanks", and it made her even crazier. Bitch was losing her mind on him. Then we're easing down the road and this dude comes running by with two cops chasing him; Ninja throws out an arm and smooth clotheslines the dude. They had to call and ambulance to get him off the sidewalk. Cops were like, "thanks, my man". On our way back to our cars, this homeless guy is like, "hey, guys, do you have an extra cigarette?" and Ninja gives him the rest of his pack. guy is trying to give Ninja his boots. Just before I got in my car he slips me this Chron nug that stunk up my car. Good times.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 14, 2013)

uh huh.........................


----------



## TheSnake (Jul 14, 2013)

Cleaned up around the house, tended to my plants, took care of things at my girlfriends mom and dads place (while there out of town) , went out to eat, had sex, took a nap, hours later went to a venue listened to trance/techno and danced for like 5 hours straight rolling on mdma.

Great day.


----------



## past times (Jul 14, 2013)

I had a day and a half today. Woke up fairly early...collected my wits for a half hour on the back porch. I watered my vegetable garden then chopped my diesel auto. After some scissor hash I went on a shopping trip from the pet store to grocery, back to pet store, then other grocery store to get everything I needed for my small bubble cloner (trip should have taken a half an hour, but ended up hour and a half). Then it was on, some cloning, and rearranging. Then some wgt.com golf. If you don't know about wgt golf and like playing games and golf, it is a free site where you develop your player on pro courses and play other people online if you want. Then it was buddy's bday party, which ended up until right meow...And back to the scissor hash. here's the cloner though


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 14, 2013)

Mmmm, past times, what kind of cake was that? Say red velvet.....


----------



## cancer survivor (Jul 14, 2013)

woke up at girlfreinds house had super hot sex with her,took her out to breakfast,worked in my garden. hopped on my 1947 knucklehead and went to Grateful Dead show in Philadelphia! it was stellar! went to after party and just got home at dawn! sweet day..


----------



## past times (Jul 14, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Mmmm, past times, what kind of cake was that? Say red velvet.....


 chocolate chip coffee cake  fits perfectly on a 2 gallon paint bucket that you get at Home depot/lowes. Good excuse to get a cake too


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 14, 2013)

well I got a reeses cup blizzard at dairy queen today so far.


----------



## slowbus (Jul 14, 2013)

cancer survivor said:


> woke up at girlfreinds house had super hot sex with her,took her out to breakfast,worked in my garden. hopped on my 1947 knucklehead and went to Grateful Dead show in Philadelphia! it was stellar! went to after party and just got home at dawn! sweet day..




what?????? the gd are playing still ?????? IMO not the same w/o jer bear


----------



## playallnite (Jul 14, 2013)

slowbus said:


> what?????? the gd are playing still ?????? IMO not the same w/o jer bear



Thought the same thing, I saw the Dead in Philly,March of '95,their very last tour


----------



## Sheesh420 (Jul 14, 2013)

Productive day for me... the fam is out doing stuff and I'm farmin!!!



Mixed and fed three in veg. Man I wish I had room in flower to move them in because they are getting way too big at week eight from seed.
Preventative pest treatment on three in flower... 4 weeks in. Standard precaution.
Tric inspection on 4 in flower... 8 weeks in. Yay two ready to come out next week!!!
Posting on RIU.

Man I'm a loser...


----------



## Firstoffallen (Jul 14, 2013)

^^sounds alot like my day other than i took some clones today as well.  Great Minds.........lol


----------



## kinetic (Jul 14, 2013)

I saved a dove that was trapped on the porch of the farmhouse. Got yelled at by my mom for the first time in 20 years when I let him slip from my grasp and he flew hard into the window. After that I grabbed him again and freedom was once again acquired for the bird.


----------



## Someacdude (Jul 14, 2013)

Door hung including knob on veg room, one more piece of plywood and insulation then the ceiling


----------



## slowbus (Jul 14, 2013)

playallnite said:


> Thought the same thing, I saw the Dead in Philly,March of '95,their very last tour



I thought that was you ! lol,,,,,I think we smoked together in the phil zone


----------



## Someacdude (Jul 14, 2013)

I would like to accomplish figuring out why the search option doesnt work for me?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 14, 2013)

Someacdude said:


> ... hung ...knob ... wood ...


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 14, 2013)

Someacdude said:


> I would like to accomplish figuring out why the search option doesnt work for me?


Search options usually suck on forums, better off using Google and just type the slecific site and search.


----------



## hexthat (Jul 14, 2013)

Someacdude said:


> I would like to accomplish figuring out why the search option doesnt work for me?


i think they tried to update it and broke it


----------



## 420God (Jul 14, 2013)

Hotter than fuck today but I still managed to get some work done.

I had to dig a big hole to replace the outdoor spigot. Took me a few good hours.


----------



## hexthat (Jul 14, 2013)

420God said:


> Hotter than fuck today but I still managed to get some work done.
> 
> I had to dig a big hole to replace the outdoor spigot. Took me a few good hours.


how deep was your water line? looks like 6 feet...


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 14, 2013)

420God said:


> Hotter than fuck today but I still managed to get some work done.
> 
> I had to dig a big hole to replace the outdoor spigot. Took me a few good hours.


thats why when im outdoors under 99+ weather, its crocs and shorts with straw hat.. Lol


----------



## 420God (Jul 14, 2013)

hexthat said:


> how deep was your water line? looks like 6 feet...


Only 4 feet but I had to dig another foot for the drain rocks.


----------



## 420God (Jul 14, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> thats why when im outdoors under 99+ weather, its crocs and shorts with straw hat.. Lol


Heat doesn't bother me too much. I use to weld on heavy equipment in full gear in 100º+ weather.


----------



## hexthat (Jul 14, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/arcade.php?act=Arcade&do=stats&gameid=8

yup thats right i got baked this morning and played til my high wore off... tomorrow ill smoke more and ill get first place no problem, and set a record nobody will break


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 14, 2013)

hexthat said:


> i think they tried to update it and broke it


hahaha I think it has always been broken 

Or kinda like a v-6 running on 5


----------



## hexthat (Jul 14, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> hahaha I think it has always been broken
> 
> Or kinda like a v-6 running on 5


it worked for me last month


----------



## Someacdude (Jul 14, 2013)

All the walls are done and 3/4 of the ceiling, should be ready to hang my t5 tomorrow .


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

Today im gunna change the world...bite the pillow im going in dry!!!!!!


----------



## phyxel (Jul 15, 2013)

I killed 3 ppl...


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 15, 2013)

Got a farm job, wish me luck  , looking forward on my farmers tan~ Lol


----------



## sunni (Jul 15, 2013)

too hot to play outside in the yard today, perhaps since its my last vacation day ill just go for a swim and be lazy


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 15, 2013)

sunni said:


> too hot to play outside in the yard today, perhaps since its my last vacation day ill just go for a swim and be lazy


wish I could join you for a swim.. but i gotta work on my 8pack first-- should be ready by winter time.. cup of noodle diet ftw


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 15, 2013)

Same here hot as a mofo! Transplanting is what I'm on right now but waiting for ro to fill back up. Then who knows wherever the wind takes me.


----------



## sunni (Jul 15, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Same here hot as a mofo! Transplanting is what I'm on right now but waiting for ro to fill back up. Then who knows wherever the wind takes me.


the wind is taking you to your xbox, you suddenly sit down, there you find your hands uncontrollably picking up the controller, to which you turn on your xbox, send an invite to sunni and kill noobs


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 15, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> wish I could join you for a swim.. but i gotta work on my 8pack first-- should be ready by winter time.. cup of noodle diet ftw


8pack like stomach? If so crunches many crunches! If my back would let me I'd do em too, one day maybe again I will b able too.


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 15, 2013)

sunni said:


> the wind is taking you to your xbox, you suddenly sit down, there you find your hands uncontrollably picking up the controller, to which you turn on your xbox, send an invite to sunni and kill noobs


i shall FRAG again, someday.. somehow.. I will terrorize newbs with corpse camping and headshots, till then i'll be on my grind~


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 15, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> 8pack like stomach? If so crunches many crunches! If my back would let me I'd do em too, one day maybe again I will b able too.


Yea, the last two packs on the very bottom are the hardest to get-- i only saw them during highschool haha


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 15, 2013)

sunni said:


> the wind is taking you to your xbox, you suddenly sit down, there you find your hands uncontrollably picking up the controller, to which you turn on your xbox, send an invite to sunni and kill noobs


Lmao!! I love it. Find your hands uncontrollably picking up the controller lol! Ill def take ya up on that its just feels like one of those days. Hit me up when yas have time!


----------



## sunni (Jul 15, 2013)

let me hop in in the shower first


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 15, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> Yea, the last two packs on the very bottom are the hardest to get-- i only saw them during highschool haha


Their def there just gotta bring em to the surface.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 15, 2013)

sunni said:


> let me hop in in the shower first


Cool I still have four plants left and ro I'm waiting on.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

So far ive taken. 6 shits..no lie my stomach hurts..im about to go feed the girls and stare at my auto while i drink some cheap beer!!


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 15, 2013)

First thing this morning I shaved the best I could.. Then hit the pool.. Then installed some granite at my sisters new place. Stopped my ex Kayla In the middle of the street on her way to work and gave her a chocolate chip cookie (very romantic).. Then headed to work around two. It's six now and I haven't talked to a single customer.. I just went into the bathroom and my god I really fucked up shaving, so many spots missed I look like a goodball

anyone else never look into the mirror till around six to see that youre not as good looking without trying as you once thought?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 15, 2013)

Wait a few more years, Inda. Wrinkles and hair loss are a MF. I'm in my early 40's and last year a teenager thought I was 60. 


At least I now know I can quit combing the high schools....


----------



## cancer survivor (Jul 15, 2013)

true the FURTHAR tour is not like when Jerry played for us! but the songs,people, party and vibe are there! if you have not been to the shows your missing out! greatest band in world still!


----------



## beardo (Jul 15, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Wait a few more years, Inda. Wrinkles and hair loss are a MF. I'm in my early 40's and last year a teenager thought I was 60.
> 
> 
> At least I now know I can quit combing the high schools....


It doesn't matter, you just need more money, then you can be picking up the hottest 18 year old senior from school in your mercedes while everyone looks on with jealousy.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 15, 2013)

Got to level 20 on Candy Crush. I hate this god damned game I just can't seem to put it down though.


----------



## ciscoin313 (Jul 15, 2013)

Pissed my girl off when I told her to get a Job...


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 15, 2013)

Court tmrw. Wish me luck. 

Representing myself. lulz


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 15, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> Court tmrw. Wish me luck.
> 
> Representing myself. lulz


Good luck!


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 15, 2013)

I transplanted three more 7 gallon plants into 20 gallon grow bags, and finally completely broke down my indoor grow room. Packed up most of my hydro stuff, trying a soil run this winter. Sprayed all walls and surfaces in the room with bleach water, waiting for it to dry now. Then I'm gonna lay down some 2'x3' trays for runoff, and get all my ventilation back up and running. Going for something new, with a closed circuit system to cool my hood, drawing air directly from outside, cooling my hood, and back outside without touching the air in my room. Oh yah, transplanted three more clones into pots and cleaned my hoods, both reflector part and glass.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 16, 2013)

note to self........

Do not eat an entire can of pork and beans before bed...........


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 16, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> note from wife........
> 
> Do not let Joe eat an entire can of pork and beans before bed...........


Lightly, oh so lightly brushed with my artistic license.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 16, 2013)

So I got off on the charges but one ticket stuck. 185.00 dollar fine. 100 dollar ticket and an 85 dollar surcharge from NY.


----------



## kinetic (Jul 16, 2013)

Glad to see the all the charges didn't stick. Do you mind telling what the $100 fine was for? Cannabis? I'm guessing no because it used to be a $142 charge.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 16, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Glad to see the all the charges didn't stick. Do you mind telling what the $100 fine was for? Cannabis? I'm guessing no because it used to be a $142 charge.


I pulled out the Penal Law book and threw it in the judges face.

I asked the D.A. for a motion.

§ 170.56 Adjournment in contemplation of dismissal in cases involving  marihuana. (now I know why I took CJ in college)
You have to ask for it before you plead or else it cannot be used. The judge asked me to plead and I was like I want to talk to the D.A. about an ACOD before I plead and she got all huffy puffy. 

They are leaving the case open on the unlawful possesion for 6 months and if I don't get any more charges it will be dismissed and sealed. 

The ticket was for the new Due Care law. (Why i was pulled over) D.A. refused to lower it even though I had no previous tickets. which was BS


1144A tickets (FLD DUE CARE FOR EMERG VEH STOPPED OR STANDING) is the ticket


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 16, 2013)

§ 170.56 Adjournment in contemplation of dismissal in cases involving  marihuana.
1. Upon or after arraignment in a local criminal court upon an
information, a prosecutor's information or a misdemeanor complaint,
where the sole remaining count or counts charge a violation or
violations of section 221.05, 221.10, 221.15, 221.35 or 221.40 of the
penal law and before the entry of a plea of guilty thereto or
commencement of a trial thereof, the court, upon motion of a defendant,
may order that all proceedings be suspended and the action adjourned in
contemplation of dismissal, or upon a finding that adjournment would not
be necessary or appropriate and the setting forth in the record of the
reasons for such findings, may dismiss in furtherance of justice the
accusatory instrument; provided, however, that the court may not order
such adjournment in contemplation of dismissal or dismiss the accusatory
instrument if: (a) the defendant has previously been granted such
adjournment in contemplation of dismissal, or (b) the defendant has
previously been granted a dismissal under this section, or (c) the
defendant has previously been convicted of any offense involving
controlled substances, or (d) the defendant has previously been
convicted of a crime and the district attorney does not consent or (e)
the defendant has previously been adjudicated a youthful offender on the
basis of any act or acts involving controlled substances and the
district attorney does not consent.
2. Upon ordering the action adjourned in contemplation of dismissal,
the court must set and specify such conditions for the adjournment as
may be appropriate, and such conditions may include placing the
defendant under the supervision of any public or private agency. At any
time prior to dismissal the court may modify the conditions or extend or
reduce the term of the adjournment, except that the total period of
adjournment shall not exceed twelve months. Upon violation of any
condition fixed by the court, the court may revoke its order and restore
the case to the calendar and the prosecution thereupon must proceed. If
the case is not so restored to the calendar during the period fixed by
the court, the accusatory instrument is, at the expiration of such
period, deemed to have been dismissed in the furtherance of justice.
3. Upon or after dismissal of such charges against a defendant not
previously convicted of a crime, the court shall order that all official
records and papers, relating to the defendant's arrest and prosecution,
whether on file with the court, a police agency, or the New York state
division of criminal justice services, be sealed and, except as
otherwise provided in paragraph (d) of subdivision one of section 160.50
of this chapter, not made available to any person or public or private
agency; except, such records shall be made available under order of a
court for the purpose of determining whether, in subsequent proceedings,
such person qualifies under this section for a dismissal or adjournment
in contemplation of dismissal of the accusatory instrument.
4. Upon the granting of an order pursuant to subdivision three, the
arrest and prosecution shall be deemed a nullity and the defendant shall
be restored, in contemplation of law, to the status he occupied before
his arrest and prosecution.




I also got one of my buddies off cause he caught a UPM on the stop also.

Another friend caught the full charge he tho he asked for an ACOD because he had prior charges.


----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2013)

i went to work for 12 hours, than i went for a walk in the city gardens pics soon and than i stuffed my face with subway LOL, since i dont get breaks at work i was standing the whole time and didnt eat i am hungry!


----------



## Mike Young (Jul 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> i went to work for 12 hours, than i went for a walk in the city gardens pics soon and than i stuffed my face with subway LOL, since i dont get breaks at work i was standing the whole time and didnt eat i am hungry!


Subway? That shit is gaabage. You should treat yourself better.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 16, 2013)

I just completed a 3 hr nap.


----------



## april (Jul 16, 2013)

Bought a boat for 10300$ ( 1998 18 ft maxum with a mercury 150)....my boss drove 50 km and the axle seized...trailer had been sitting for 2 yrs...lol ( so not my fault lol ) but I got it fixed on the fly !! new bearing and 2 u-bolts for 160$ including labor !!
Next I tried to fix my bike... vintage ladies cruiser...the rear fender was rubbing..yep the fender bracket bolts stripped the second I stuck my screw driver in...grrrr.. I got them out and now I need to find new ones...
And I continue to learn Chinese...

Best news is I got an interview with a huge logistics company !!! Operations assistant... fingers crossed I'm bored and need a new challenge!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 16, 2013)

...work and some more work. Phase 1 of a project.

...currently working on phase 2 of pleasant inebriation


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 16, 2013)

I drove for 9 hours today. 4 1/2 to court and 4 1/2 back. I ate Donalds on the way back.... bad choice 

I'm glad I only had to pay the traffic ticket and now if everything goes good over the next 6 months I'm back to a clean record.


----------



## april (Jul 16, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...work and some more work. Phase 1 of a project.
> 
> ...currently working on phase 2 of pleasant inebriation


Who's cooking phase 3...?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 16, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> I drove for 9 hours today. 4 1/2 to court and 4 1/2 back. I ate Donalds on the way back.... bad choice
> 
> I'm glad I only had to pay the traffic ticket and now if everything goes good over the next 6 months I'm back to a clean record.


Oh...I assure you...Eating McDonalds on the way BACK from court was a MUCH wiser decision than eating it on the way TO court...  And Congrats on beating the system. Fucking court...I've been to all 6 or 7 within a 30 mile radius of my house...multiple times...lol


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 16, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> So I got off on the charges but one ticket stuck. 185.00 dollar fine. 100 dollar ticket and an 85 dollar surcharge from NY.



The hell is a ticket surcharge? Is that like Ticketmaster? The PD charges you to give you a ticket??!?!?!?!?!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 16, 2013)

gave all the ladies in the light dep greenhouse a nice drink of maxsea, cleaned out all the water bowls and duck pool, changed out all the straw in the coops, irrigated all my crops, took a batch of clones, cleaned out all of the low lying branches in the big greenhouse, helped a few patients, now it's time to shower and change into night clothes and carry out guarding duties for the night.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 16, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> The hell is a ticket surcharge? Is that like Ticketmaster? The PD charges you to give you a ticket??!?!?!?!?!


It is like a tax on each ticket. Next Monday it goes up to 93$ for each ticket it is 85 right now.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 16, 2013)

NY keeps fucking you. It is money that goes to the state, not the court or police department.


----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2013)

Mike Young said:


> Subway? That shit is gaabage. You should treat yourself better.


and what other fast food is "better" if you knew me at all youd know i treat my food consumption very well, heaven forbid i work 12 hours one day and dont want to cook anything, theres only vegetables on my sub anyways and no cheese.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 16, 2013)

sunni said:


> and what other fast food is "better" if you knew me at all youd know i treat my food consumption very well, heaven forbid i work 12 hours one day and dont want to cook anything, theres only vegetables on my sub anyways and no cheese.



mmm give me a footlong meatball w/pepperjack and LOTS of jalapenos))) mmmmmmmm on wheat 

fek i'm hungry now


----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> mmm give me a footlong meatball w/pepperjack and LOTS of jalapenos))) mmmmmmmm on wheat
> 
> fek i'm hungry now


we dont have pepperjack here  interesting we probably have different subway toppings too lol


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 16, 2013)

I only get one sub... ever. jalapenos are the only topping I get too. so I wouldn't know. 

I'm a don't fix it unless it's broke type of guy.

I can destroy a footlong meatball and a dr.pepper.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jul 16, 2013)

85% TAX?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? Fuck NY


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 16, 2013)

I accomplished a cheeseburger. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 16, 2013)

i just walked out onto my front porch and the moths swarming the porch light decided i would be a good meal, thereby reminding me what i forgot to do today: pick up BT spray while i was at the store and start on the preventive maintenance aspect in the greenhouse.

well, now i at least have 1 chore lined up for tomorrow.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 17, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> 85% TAX?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? Fuck NY


In California, when you get a 100 dollar ticket, you end up paying 500 dollars total. The fees they tack on add up to about 4x the original fee.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 17, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i just walked out onto my front porch and the moths swarming the porch light decided i would be a good meal, thereby reminding me what i forgot to do today: pick up BT spray while i was at the store and start on the preventive maintenance aspect in the greenhouse.
> 
> well, now i at least have 1 chore lined up for tomorrow.


Makes me wanna go spray BT right now...lol


----------



## see4 (Jul 17, 2013)

I shaved my nuts and trimmed up nice nice around my dick-n-nuts area. Went and got a tight fade, leaving the top a little long.. kinda like the Beckham hair style.. cept Im much bigger than him, and he's slightly prettier. Now that i shaved my dick-n-nuts area, I can definitely say with complete honesty, I have a nice ding-a-ling.

I wanted to get to my butthole region, but I feel nervous trying a reach-around shave. Maybe I can find someone that will shave my butthole for me. Or wax it.

Well, Im heading to my storage unit to today to put some more items in there. Only 8 days until Im off to Arizona!!


----------



## Highlowazupkush (Jul 17, 2013)

I spared my brain cells the pain of having to process useless shit by not reading the posts of a few members on this forum. I feel better already!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 17, 2013)

I think its getting worse. More useless and more aggressive. Almost time to hit the road.
but more on topic...it's a hundred and fuck outside. I'm just gonna kick back and watch YouTube. I'll never complain about the cold again.


----------



## Highlowazupkush (Jul 17, 2013)

In Australia, the city buses have Air con!... The bus stations don't but the city buses do, at least


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 17, 2013)

dannyboy602 said:


> it's a hundred and fuck outside.


70 deg F & bluebird sky's here now.


----------



## slowbus (Jul 17, 2013)

i worked my donnys off today.Had to do lots of shoveling.While the kids leaned on their shovels


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 17, 2013)

the sun has dipped down low enough, throwing the house's shadow over the greenhouse. time for BT.


----------



## slowbus (Jul 17, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> the sun has dipped down low enough, throwing the house's shadow over the greenhouse. time for BT.



BT............?


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 17, 2013)

I accomplished a mass grow room cleanup I can destroy my space in a matter of hours, watched an fed up tv show where people try to survive naked and watered my flower room. Done for the day! In process of Rollin one up critical mass 33 is the flavor of the night


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 17, 2013)

naked and afraid hahah

what a show


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 17, 2013)

Mosquitoes must be a bitch.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 17, 2013)

The mosquitoes that matter _are _bitches. 
I accomplished most of the prep for an epic-class dad&lad road trip tomorrow. Salt water or bust!! cn


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 17, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> The mosquitoes that matter _are _bitches.
> I accomplished most of the prep for an epic-class dad&lad road trip tomorrow. Salt water or bust!! cn


I wish you good weather on your trip my friend. How old is lad?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 17, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I wish you good weather on your trip my friend. How old is lad?


Right on the cusp. I expect his adolescent growth spurt momentarily, and he already outweighs his progenitor by two stone. Send good thoughts for me to those-who-watch. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 17, 2013)

slowbus said:


> BT............?


bacillus thuringiensis, kills the moths that later become budworms. best to start early and often.

one week neem, next week BT, and so on until september or so.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 17, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> bacillus thuringiensis, kills the moths that later become budworms. best to start early and often.
> 
> one week neem, next week BT, and so on until september or so.


Moth. Not even once. cn


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 20, 2013)

besides the normal gardening and treadmill delivery tasks today, i hung a door.

i went out back to have a smoke last night and when i closed the door, the 50-60 year old glass window on the door shattered. a huge shard of glass nearly nicked a very important artery on my leg, missed by about an inch or so.

there were no doors at the rebuild center that matched mine exactly, so i had get one that was 1/2'' too tall. luckily, it still fit, but i had to make a few adjustments to the door frame and hinges to get it to fit. and now i have to install the deadbolt onto this new one from scratch without the right tool for the job. and i'm not gonna spend $15 on the tools to bore the holes either.

this old house.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm sitting at work in the office. I've accomplished very little. Besides getting paid to endure boredom.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2013)

neosapien said:


> I'm sitting at work in the office. I've accomplished very little. Besides getting paid to endure boredom.


I just realized the last word is an anagram of "bedroom" ... cn


----------



## coletemple (Jul 20, 2013)

Well my day started with waking up around 10:30, smoking a bowl, then eating a nice big breakfast, followed up with another smoke, then laid out in my pool while having a few coors and a few smokes and tanned and listened to some tunes on the speakers I installed outside yesterday.


----------



## coletemple (Jul 20, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I just realized the last word is an anagram of "bedroom" ... cn


i just realized the word bed looks like a bed


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 22, 2013)

What's funnier than a stoned (slightly OCD) GWN splitting & stacking firewood.

Fuck, the more stoned I got, the tougher it was to "put the wood down".

View attachment 2746597

View attachment 2746598

A couple more rows to go on that stack.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What's funnier than a stoned (slightly OCD) GWN splitting & stacking firewood.
> 
> Fuck, the more stoned I got, the tougher it was to "put the wood down".
> 
> ...


Sativa?????


----------



## guy incognito (Jul 22, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I just realized the last word is an anagram of "bedroom" ... cn


It's interesting that you would notice that...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 22, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Sativa?????


Some Double Bubble, Krakin and more than enough coffee.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What's funnier than a stoned (slightly OCD) GWN splitting & stacking firewood.
> 
> Fuck, the more stoned I got, the tougher it was to "put the wood down".
> 
> ...


Sweet wood, Dude! ~giggle~ cn


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2013)

guy incognito said:


> It's interesting that you would notice that...


Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 22, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar!


Not according to Bill Clinton.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2013)

http://glenavalon.com/thebetrothed.html

cn 
[h=2]THE BETROTHED[/h] "You must choose between me and your cigar."
&#8212;BREACH OF PROMISE CASE, CIRCA 1885.

Open the old cigar-box, get me a Cuba stout,
For things are running crossways, and Maggie and I are out.

We quarrelled about Havanas&#8212;we fought o'er a good cheroot,
And I knew she is exacting, and she says I am a brute.

Open the old cigar-box&#8212;let me consider a space;
In the soft blue veil of the vapour musing on Maggie's face.

Maggie is pretty to look at&#8212;Maggie's a loving lass,
But the prettiest cheeks must wrinkle, the truest of loves must pass.

There's peace in a Larranaga, there's calm in a Henry Clay;
But the best cigar in an hour is finished and thrown away&#8212;

Thrown away for another as perfect and ripe and brown&#8212;
But I could not throw away Maggie for fear o' the talk o' the town!

Maggie, my wife at fifty&#8212;grey and dour and old&#8212;
With never another Maggie to purchase for love or gold!

And the light of Days that have Been the dark of the Days that Are,
And Love's torch stinking and stale, like the butt of a dead cigar&#8212;

The butt of a dead cigar you are bound to keep in your pocket&#8212;
With never a new one to light tho' it's charred and black to the socket!

Open the old cigar-box&#8212;let me consider a while.
Here is a mild Manila&#8212;there is a wifely smile.

Which is the better portion&#8212;bondage bought with a ring,
Or a harem of dusky beauties, fifty tied in a string?

Counsellors cunning and silent&#8212;comforters true and tried,
And never a one of the fifty to sneer at a rival bride?

Thought in the early morning, solace in time of woes,
Peace in the hush of the twilight, balm ere my eyelids close,

This will the fifty give me, asking nought in return,
With only a Suttee's passion&#8212;to do their duty and burn.

This will the fifty give me. When they are spent and dead,
Five times other fifties shall be my servants instead.

The furrows of far-off Java, the isles of the Spanish Main,
When they hear my harem is empty will send me my brides again.

I will take no heed to their raiment, nor food for their mouths withal,
So long as the gulls are nesting, so long as the showers fall.

I will scent 'em with best vanilla, with tea will I temper their hides,
And the Moor and the Mormon shall envy who read of the tale of my brides.

For Maggie has written a letter to give me my choice between
The wee little whimpering Love and the great god Nick o' Teen.

And I have been servant of Love for barely a twelvemonth clear,
But I have been Priest of Cabanas a matter of seven year;

And the gloom of my bachelor days is flecked with the cheery light
Of stumps that I burned to Friendship and Pleasure and Work and Fight.

And I turn my eyes to the future that Maggie and I must prove,
But the only light on the marshes is the Will-o'-the-Wisp of Love.

Will it see me safe through my journey or leave me bogged in the mire?
Since a puff of tobacco can cloud it, shall I follow the fitful fire?

Open the old cigar-box&#8212;let me consider anew&#8212;
Old friends, and who is Maggie that I should abandon you?

A million surplus Maggies are willing to bear the yoke;
And a woman is only a woman, but a good Cigar is a Smoke.

Light me another Cuba&#8212;I hold to my first-sworn vows.
If Maggie will have no rival, I'll have no Maggie for Spouse!


----------



## Someacdude (Jul 25, 2013)

You talk o' better food for us, an' schools, an' fires, an' all:
We'll wait for extry rations if you treat us rational.
Don't mess about the cook-room slops, but prove it to our face
The Widow's Uniform is not the soldier-man's disgrace.
For it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Chuck him out, the brute!"
But it's "Saviour of 'is country" when the guns begin to shoot;
An' it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' anything you please;
An' Tommy ain't a bloomin' fool -- you bet that Tommy sees!


----------



## slowbus (Jul 25, 2013)

i hauled some wide loads through some mountains today.Only problem was all the rigs coming the other way all had wide loads too.Its pretty sketchy.I gotta do it over again tomorrow


----------



## dangledo (Jul 26, 2013)

.......................... went to an estate auction with the old man. went halfsies on these. going in our collection


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 26, 2013)

Lotsa gold inlay in them babies.
Commemorative issues ?


----------



## Someacdude (Jul 26, 2013)

Looks like a 1911, k frame and an old thompson , very nice, if you use the old ammo clean it very well, the old stuff was very acidic


----------



## sunni (Jul 26, 2013)

im up at a regular hour  i got up at 10am woooooow


----------



## dangledo (Jul 26, 2013)

marine commemorative on the colt 1911. L frame on the magnum, k frame comes in 357 and 38,? not 100% on that. commemorative on the Thompson, made 300.


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 26, 2013)

I accomplished civility in the face of arrogance and pride.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 26, 2013)

just bought shoes with no laces, so much easier than Velcro.. admittedly not as enjoyable to take off


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I accomplished civility in the face of arrogance and pride.


I failed at that, again.


----------



## kinetic (Jul 26, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> just bought shoes with no laces, so much easier than Velcro.. admittedly not as enjoyable to take off


Well that's good, my grandpa was wondering when you were going to return his velcro shoes!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2013)

Today I finished assembling a shoe rack I've been building for the boy. It's my first project in 1/4-inch ply, and I learned a lot about the special demands of that material. One of my big mistakes was using 14-round molding to locate and reinforce the shelves. I know how I'll do it next time so i can avoid false savings in labor. That lower shelf is not a point of pride.

I used teenytiny brads and a tool sized to the task 

I'll use small wood screws to stabilize it some more. Some sanding and then a coat of white enamel and we'll have a shoe rack.

~pics won't upload for some reason~


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> .......snip......
> 
> ~pics won't upload for some reason~


shame...... LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> shame...... LOL


Yuh. A reboot didn't solve it.


----------



## slowbus (Aug 20, 2013)

a four hour knap. Thats 907 talk for a bad ass nap


----------



## neosapien (Aug 20, 2013)

The only thing I accomplished today was taking a mid-day nap. Probably my first since the baby came. It was fucking awesome.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 20, 2013)

making my bitch ass company happy with 13 hours of my time

but nothing in life


----------



## dangledo (Aug 23, 2013)

couple of my guys went on a float trip. had to get back to my roots and cut some grass.


----------



## Someacdude (Aug 24, 2013)

Starting my first seeds,still paranoid, pried open the starter pods and looked inside, ones doing great and the other two arent dead yet,


----------



## kinetic (Aug 24, 2013)

Someacdude said:


> Starting my first seeds,still paranoid, pried open the starter pods and looked inside, ones doing great and the other two arent dead yet,


Alright man, breath. They will do their thing, observe but don't obsess. Be diligent on odor control, sound, and loose lips. And light leaks, at this point I mean having any light glowing in your place where someone could see it. Welcome to RIU. Good Luck and Happy Growing!


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 25, 2013)

Just finished flooding the vegetables, watered the beds, chased the pitbull around with a leaf blower  ,did my daily walk thru of the grnhouse, and finally fed/foliar'd the veg room ~

bit nippy around sunrise, been up since 606am ~yawn


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 25, 2013)

Dug a hole so I can put my Hibiscus in...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> Just finished flooding the vegetables, watered the beds, chased the pitbull around with a leaf blower  ,did my daily walk thru of the grnhouse, and finally fed/foliar'd the veg room ~
> 
> bit nippy around sunrise, been up since 606am ~yawn


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 25, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Dug a hole so I can put my Hibiscus in...


That is really pretty Mojo.
Here's a shot of one my mother babied. I have some seeds from it, but as yet had no luck germing them.

View attachment 2791707
View attachment 2791708


----------



## slowbus (Aug 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> Alright man, breath. They will do their thing, observe but don't obsess. Be diligent on odor control, sound, and loose lips. And light leaks, at this point I mean having any light glowing in your place where someone could see it. Welcome to RIU. Good Luck and Happy Growing!



you mean "the space shuttle glow" ?


----------



## neosapien (Aug 26, 2013)

Knocked one off the list I've been neglecting for acouple months. Maybe years. The steps to one of the apartment decks were sagging a good 2 inches on one side due to ground erosion. I borrowed my buddy's jack and jacked them up and put some gravel and a few bricks under the one stringer and some new deck screws at the top. Good as new and feeling pretty damn accomplished.


----------



## slowbus (Aug 26, 2013)

neosapien said:


> Knocked one off the list I've been neglecting for acouple months. Maybe years. The steps to one of the apartment decks were sagging a good 2 inches on one side due to ground erosion. I borrowed my buddy's jack and jacked them up and put some gravel and a few bricks under the one stringer and some new deck screws at the top. Good as new and feeling pretty damn accomplished.



damn bro,put that one on the resume


----------



## neosapien (Aug 26, 2013)

slowbus said:


> damn bro,put that one on the resume


Lol, I borrowed his jack like 2 months ago and just never could motivate myself enough to get rolling. I was sitting outside having my coffee and a smoke this morning and decided this would be the morning. Once I wheeled the jack into place it only took me an hour to get it done. Half that time was spent looking where I put the damn deck screws!


----------



## Logges (Aug 26, 2013)

Me and my brother (he's good at photoshop) set up a fake facebook account of a friend, but as if he was from the future. We take the photos and make it as he was in a futuristic environment.


----------



## benton OG (Aug 26, 2013)

I have smoked two joints and shipped a package


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 26, 2013)

laundry has been started


----------



## april (Aug 26, 2013)

I just shipped a few tons of Uranium Hexafluoride (UF6)...oh the random jobs I learn along my path called life


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 26, 2013)

I spoke to the lawyers and rescheduled an appointment. Apart from that I just picked up 2 seed leaflets for sensi seeds and white label. All in a day! How efficient!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 26, 2013)

april said:


> I just shipped a few tons of Uranium Hexafluoride (UF6)...oh the random jobs I learn along my path called life


Wow! What you want to do is leverage it up and trade it on the markets!!


----------



## benton OG (Aug 26, 2013)

It was a fedex package not dope hahaha


----------



## april (Aug 26, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Wow! What you want to do is leverage it up and trade it on the markets!!


Orange is so not my black 

I'm more excited over the fact that my drivers can bring me back my fav chips  mmm Uncle Rays Hot chips ...mmmm

And at this point I also kick myself for not paying attention in chemistry....so much to learn to stay SAFE !!! lol


----------



## Granny weed (Aug 26, 2013)

Today I cooked a roast dinner, and went for a bike ride with my daughter and grandchildren. Then I fell asleep on the sofa and woke up with a stiff neck.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2013)

april said:


> I just shipped a few tons of Uranium Hexafluoride (UF6)...oh the random jobs I learn along my path called life


Damn I hope you double-bagged that.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 26, 2013)

I needed to take clones. So instead I completely disassembled the cockatoo's cage and washed it LOL


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 26, 2013)

curious2garden said:


> I needed to take clones. So instead I completely disassembled the cockatoo's cage and washed it LOL


So do you use the gel on the quill? Or is it from a DNA sample? Lol


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 26, 2013)

I had a potential new client buy me lunch, and now doing an assessment on their machine.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 26, 2013)

watered both outside sites, 6 hour nap, fishing, library.....


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 26, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> So do you use the gel on the quill? Or is it from a DNA sample? Lol


LOL yes I'm just that nutty! I'm afraid the cloning I didn't do was upstairs. I'd have to be way more than just nutty to bring another cockatoo into this mess!


----------



## neosapien (Aug 26, 2013)

I accomplished all kinds of shit today! I jacked up the deck this morning. Took my girls to the mall this afternoon. Made bubble bubble this evening. What's next might you ask for Neo!? Bed.


----------



## slowbus (Aug 26, 2013)

I just took a motorcycle ride.About 240 miles round trip.I went to a cool little town.It s where lots of climbers go to fly to base camp on Mt Mckinley


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 27, 2013)

slowbus said:


> I just took a motorcycle ride.About 240 miles round trip.I went to a cool little town.It s where lots of climbers go to fly to base camp on Mt Mckinley


Denali ! .


----------



## slowbus (Aug 27, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Denali ! .


glitter gulch..lol


----------



## RPM371 (Aug 27, 2013)

I cooked off 3L of sour mash moonshine and put them in a charred oak barrel to age. Can't wait for the holidays!


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 27, 2013)

Turned 26 grams of BHO into 130 caramels today...That's 200mg of wax per caramel, or 0.2 grams each.......................................... ... ...


----------



## sunni (Aug 27, 2013)

worrrrrrrrrrrk beer now sleep LOL


----------



## rizzlaking (Aug 27, 2013)

same thing i do everyday, try and take over the world


----------



## neosapien (Feb 25, 2014)

I just ran another dedicated 20amp circuit to my laboratory. And it works! Feeling pretty accomplished right about now.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 25, 2014)

neosapien said:


> I just ran another dedicated 20amp circuit to my laboratory. And it works! Feeling pretty accomplished right about now.


and your alive! better yet  

your "laboratory" eh? lol

I like it.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 25, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> and your alive! better yet
> 
> your "laboratory" eh? lol
> 
> I like it.


Lol, it was my very first time ever working in the main box. "Ok self, don't touch those 2 big top middle wires" "Fuck no I ain't touching those". 

It looks like a laboratory. White and stainless.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 25, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Lol, it was my very first time ever working in the main box. "Ok self, don't touch those 2 big top middle wires" "Fuck no I ain't touching those".
> 
> It looks like a laboratory. White and stainless.


Yes don't touch those 2 big wires lol. I always go the extra step and shut it off on the main disconnect on the outside of my house.

Bigger better plans for the laboratory?


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 25, 2014)

he didn't even have a "laboratory" a couple months ago I think. 

change your mind neo?


----------



## neosapien (Feb 25, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Yes don't touch those 2 big wires lol. I always go the extra step and shut it off on the main disconnect on the outside of my house.
> 
> Bigger better plans for the laboratory?


Upgrading alittle. Got another 600w I'm putting in and was running low on amps anyway.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 25, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> he didn't even have a "laboratory" a couple months ago I think.
> 
> change your mind neo?


I just needed to take a hiatus for the China trip. But now I'm back in the saddle again.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 25, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Upgrading alittle. Got another 600w I'm putting in and was running low on amps anyway.


I swear I thought I saw you post a while back that you didn't even gro.....maybe I was stoned 

edit: I see I see


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 25, 2014)

neosapien said:


> I just needed to take a hiatus for the China trip. But now I'm back in the saddle again.


well congratulations cowboy  

and welcome back to the darkside...or lightside as it were


----------



## neosapien (Feb 25, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> I swear I thought I saw you post a while back that you didn't even gro.....maybe I was stoned
> 
> edit: I see I see


I think you were stoned.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 25, 2014)

neosapien said:


> I think you were stoned.


that's a _highly_ probable assumption


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 25, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Upgrading alittle. Got another 600w I'm putting in and was running low on amps anyway.


A 600 you say, I think I might have 1 or 2 of them......


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 25, 2014)

and a pretty cool secret _lab_ too by the looks of it giggs


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 25, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> and a pretty cool secret _lab_ too by the looks of it giggs


It's the pot cave


----------



## neosapien (Feb 25, 2014)

Looks sweet gigs, about the same size as my flower room. I'll have a total of 3 600s in there soon.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 25, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> It's the pot cave


awesome, i hope to have a secret cave one day too


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 25, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Looks sweet gigs, about the same size as my flower room. I'll have a total of 3 600s in there soon.


very nice neo! 

so none of the wifes friends or family were able to score some smoke in china? Or do they not smoke?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 25, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> awesome, i hope to have a secret cave one day too


As much as I love the pot cave, I'm ready for spring so I can start getting my outdoor done....


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 25, 2014)

neosapien said:


> Looks sweet gigs, about the same size as my flower room. I'll have a total of 3 600s in there soon.


Thanks, I just got another one lol. 2800w of dank


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 25, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> As much as I love the pot cave, I'm ready for spring so I can start getting my outdoor done....


wish I could outdoor  


hey neo! beat you to superstoner status


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 25, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> wish I could outdoor
> 
> 
> hey neo! beat you to superstoner status


Like nike says.

JUST DO IT


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 25, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Like nike says.
> 
> JUST DO IT


nope...been there.....several times 

risk vs. reward and the risk is too high round here brother.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 25, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> very nice neo!
> 
> so none of the wifes friends or family were able to score some smoke in china? Or do they not smoke?


It pretty much doesn't exist out there, atleast where I was. Lots of Cocaine though.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 25, 2014)

neosapien said:


> It pretty much doesn't exist out there, atleast where I was. Lots of Cocaine though.


well that's strange...you'd think with all those mountains.....


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 25, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> nope...been there.....several times
> 
> risk vs. reward and the risk is too high round here brother.


Ha it's ok I've been there to, but I've got me about 40 acres out in the middle of bfe so I take advantage of it


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 25, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Ha it's ok I've been there to, but I've got me about 40 acres out in the middle of bfe so I take advantage of it


I friggin wish.....some day brother.... some day soon if things keep going well


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 25, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> I friggin wish.....some day brother.... some day soon if things keep going well


Did I mention It has a natural spring on it lol


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## joetheweirdo (Feb 26, 2014)

Joe the weirdo had a very productive day riding the dicks of the inner circle of rollitup.

his usual day cycles around trying to impress sunni, if he doesn't get the affection he desperately craves from his internet crush he breaks down into a sad tantrum of sorts before quickly bouncing back with luby duby comment in the form of emoticon hugs.

Joe the weirdo is like that clingy desperate crazy ex missus we have all encountered.

just look at his avatar, he has no permission to use a forum members family member who he doesn't even know and probably batts off to.

remember when you wanted to be cannabiner? you are truly a strange cunt


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 26, 2014)

lol go away trolling  

do we really need to bust those shrimpdick pics out again? 

LOL


----------



## joetheweirdo (Feb 26, 2014)

dumbass I made them pics


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 26, 2014)

joetheweirdo said:


> Joe the weirdo had a very productive day riding the dicks of the inner circle of rollitup.
> 
> his usual day cycles around trying to impress sunni, if he doesn't get the affection he desperately craves from his internet crush he breaks down into a sad tantrum of sorts before quickly bouncing back with luby duby comment in the form of emoticon hugs.
> 
> ...


 Finnegan shaggy?


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 26, 2014)

nope, trolling or shrimpdick....mighta been before your time sunshine.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 26, 2014)

he actually used to be kinda cool. then he turned into a giant douche at the end. 

after which someone dug up a photobucket acct. of his and posted his naked selfies masturbating on his moms couch and in the shower.

true story.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 26, 2014)

Lol shrimpdick!


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 26, 2014)

I swear to god it was only as large as a small shrimp. 

it was hilarious.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 26, 2014)

Dam Joe fins sister is hot I jack off to your avitar on a daily basis!


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 26, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Dam Joe fins sister is hot I jack off to your avitar on a daily basis!


lmao..glad I could help sunshine


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Feb 26, 2014)

Killed the shit out of spider mites.


----------



## brek (Feb 26, 2014)

They'll be back ^^^


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 26, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> he actually used to be kinda cool. then he turned into a giant douche at the end.
> 
> after which someone dug up a photobucket acct. of his and posted his naked selfies masturbating on his moms couch and in the shower.
> 
> true story.


Wow. You fuckers don't play. I think you should repost them.


Hee Hee Hee. Ostrich milk.


----------



## Hookabelly (Feb 26, 2014)

Paid of some bills that have been hanging over my head for a loooong time


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 26, 2014)

good for you hooka.. always feels good huh?


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 26, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Wow. You fuckers don't play. I think you should repost them.
> 
> 
> Hee Hee Hee. Ostrich milk.


oh it was great ubr! 

but, I thought sunni was gonna ban us all for a minute lol. 

she was pretty pissed....but I know she had to laugh at his little penis for a while.

had to make it worth her time.



edit: he was all like posing and shit for the camera in one of them...awesome!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 26, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> oh it was great ubr!
> 
> but, I thought sunni was gonna ban us all for a minute lol.
> 
> ...


Man !
I'm seriously glad I was gone for that !!

Hope everyone has been well these last 2.5 weeks in my absence.
Fkn computers/internet connections in new places.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 26, 2014)

Welcome back.

Come to think of it, random jibber jabber had a post from a new user the other day that claimed to be the OP (trolling).

He complained about trolls (oddly).


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 26, 2014)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Welcome back.


TY, it's nice to see familiar faces again.
I plan on posting a thread in the near future to show all our adventure.
First I have to go through a couple of thousand pics tho.

That's the work part.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 26, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Man !
> I'm seriously glad I was gone for that !!
> 
> Hope everyone has been well these last 2.5 weeks in my absence.
> Fkn computers/internet connections in new places.


MY MAN! glad to see ya made it home safely! I was thinking bout ya buddy. 


Unclebaldrick said:


> Welcome back.
> 
> Come to think of it, random jibber jabber had a post from a new user the other day that claimed to be the OP (trolling).
> 
> He complained about trolls (oddly).


yup, probably so. If you see a new user who is kind of a dick, horrible speller, and pissed @ the world for no apparent reason....trolling is the first I think of. I mean the username kind of says it all. 


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> TY, it's nice to see familiar faces again.
> I plan on posting a thread in the near future to show all our adventure.
> First I have to go through a couple of thousand pics tho.
> 
> That's the work part.


I can't wait brother. Glad you had such a kickass trip.


----------



## Hookabelly (Feb 26, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> good for you hooka.. always feels good huh?


you have NO idea!


----------



## Garden Boss (Feb 28, 2014)

Made a little hash, nothing fun...


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Feb 28, 2014)

brek said:


> They'll be back ^^^


And I'll be waiting!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Feb 28, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> TY, it's nice to see familiar faces again.
> I plan on posting a thread in the near future to show all our adventure.
> First I have to go through a couple of thousand pics tho.
> 
> That's the work part.


Looking forward to it.


----------



## clownfreak9000 (Mar 1, 2014)

Played PS2 and cooked and lifted. Boring but that's the best I got.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 2, 2014)

I went down to tinker in my laboratory to decide what and how to grow next and next thing I know I'm ripping down walls and gutting everything. I think I have the OC disorder.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 2, 2014)

neosapien said:


> I went down to tinker in my laboratory to decide what and how to grow next and next thing I know I'm ripping down walls and gutting everything. I think I have the OC disorder.


I heard it's only a disorder if you don't put it back together.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 2, 2014)

transplanted clones and went fishing


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 2, 2014)

About to redo my ventilation system...I have the next 2 days off, probably gonna need both of 'em


----------



## neosapien (Mar 2, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I heard it's only a disorder if you don't put it back together.


LIKE

Lol, I'm trying.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 3, 2014)

Holy fucking hell...I have things patched together, but it's gonna need to be assembled correctly tomorrow...I managed to only drop my 2.5' x 2' Air cooled hood on my baby plants three or four times....Haha...I think most of 'em will pull through


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 3, 2014)

I made scones.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 3, 2014)

Rubbed one out in front of my dog. Made her watch.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 3, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Rubbed one out in front of my dog. Made her watch.


you need to quit drinking dude


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 3, 2014)

got high, Egg Mcmuffins, nap, got high, shopped for fishing stuff, nap, here I sit!


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 3, 2014)

Continued working on my ventilation system. Gotta cut lengths of insulated ducting later, but I don't feel like being all itchy right now...Fuck you, fiberglass...Fuck you.


----------



## Dr.J20 (Mar 3, 2014)

made kelp paste for kelp tea, got 1 gal grow bags for transplanting siberian red, rainbow cherry, glacier, and san marzano starts; transplanted garnet rose romaine, butter crunch, and chinese kale; getting ready to give an aloe foliar to the gals...and all the other bullshit i normally do.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 3, 2014)

mysunnyboy said:


> you need to quit drinking dude


Lawls. Or, you need to start. Blam. Logicfailawesome.


----------



## 420God (Mar 3, 2014)

I took a couple piggies to market today.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 3, 2014)

Today, I set my pubes on fire.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 4, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Today, I set my pubes on fire.


Probably less painful than shaving, and you don't have to worry about them flying onto your wedding cake
SH420


----------



## neosapien (Mar 4, 2014)

Still working on revamping my laboratory, taking a break right now.  Finished the walls and finished hanging the lights. Hopefully be done with the ventilation tonight. Then the clone room tomorrow, then hopefully that's it for another 6 years.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 4, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Lawls. Or, you need to start. Blam. Logicfailawesome.


oh no Donny, you don't want me drinking #pinworm #weirdo #nosenseofhumor #isaspammer


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 4, 2014)

Thawed my pipes, frozen twice this year, getting the knack for it now lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 4, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3013434
> .........................


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 7, 2014)

My peach trees got real bad leaf curl last year so I just got done with the second and hopefully final application of fungicide. Made some repairs/mods to the chicken coop. Lunch break riggt now at my favorite wing place then back home to put down grass seed on some bare spots.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 7, 2014)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> My peach trees got real bad leaf curl last year so I just got done with the second and hopefully final application of fungicide. Made some repairs/mods to the chicken coop. Lunch break riggt now at my favorite wing place then back home to put down grass seed on some bare spots.


I'm in the same boat - the "Honey Do" list never seems to get any shorter.


----------



## 420God (Mar 7, 2014)

Warmer today so I've been working on vehicles all morning.

So far I've done the brakes on my Durango; calipers, rotors and pads.

Changed the coolant/heater hoses on my farm truck and fixed the windshield sprayer nozzle on my Jetta.


----------



## CaretakerDad (Mar 7, 2014)

I got 5 piercings, 2 new and 3 redos. Nips are new, one in the sack and 2 in the stack are redos. $335 + $35 tip, not bad for an hour of good conversation with a very attractive blonde woman who is handling my junk and at the end I know I'm going to get stabbed. Kind of like my relationships except for the good conversation.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 7, 2014)

I finally finished redoing my op last night. Once the wife and kiddo go out and about for the day, I'm going down to the office and doing our taxes. Yay me.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Mar 7, 2014)

Got a smile from a pretty girl. Smoked a bowl and a half.
Got some chores done.


----------



## dangledo (Mar 11, 2014)

Been fixing equipment from this winter, getting ready for spring clean ups. Wired up a new truck and herculined the diamond plate. Took today off and blazed some trails. Too damn muddy for the good ones though.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 11, 2014)

Bank, post office, toured the Red Oak Victory and burned all the gas in the motorcycle.


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 11, 2014)

I put a cage on my ogk and tied all her shoots around the top ring and took a couple clones from the suckers i cleaned up.

That is about as productive as i got.


----------



## MojoRison (Mar 11, 2014)

Went to the DR's, decided to walk the 15km home...it was a nice day


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 11, 2014)

I assembled $ 1400 dollars in mechanical parts into a unit and sold it for $ 5400.


----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 11, 2014)

CaretakerDad said:


> I got 5 piercings, 2 new and 3 redos. Nips are new, one in the sack and 2 in the stack are redos. $335 + $35 tip, not bad for an hour of good conversation with a very attractive blonde woman who is handling my junk and at the end I know I'm going to get stabbed. Kind of like my relationships except for the good conversation.


Geez! that's hardcore. I was going to post that I paid off bills (again) but realized that's what I posted here LAST time&#8230;. How about shoveling out the barn? That was some hard labor. That and spring Cleaning.. GEEZ the sunlight sure shows the dust


----------



## dux (Mar 11, 2014)

I managed to get some sun while ice fishing today! Gorgeous mid 40's sunny day! c'mon spring!!!


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 11, 2014)

dux said:


> I managed to get some sun while ice fishing today! Gorgeous mid 40's sunny day! c'mon spring!!!


LOL relined 2 reels and laid out all my lures n' stuff to repack in my fishin' bag. Can't wait for that early spring bass fishing Oh, and got high and stuff....


----------



## Balzac89 (Mar 11, 2014)

Changed my oil and Washer pump. Want to go fishing but the lake is kind of mid thaw


----------



## 420God (Mar 12, 2014)

Made a post today.


----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 12, 2014)

cleaned the entire space pod (home)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 12, 2014)

420God said:


> Made a post today.


Read a post today.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 12, 2014)

went shopping for an RV trailer to temporarily house mom while we decide on building her a home at my place


----------



## Dimebagwylde Wylde (Mar 12, 2014)

It was a hard day of smoking and video games


----------



## Dimebagwylde Wylde (Mar 12, 2014)

And burning my root beer scented candle.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 12, 2014)

My fav place is the super market. I spent two hours going down every single isle. My fav isle is the dairy isle. I love half and half. Sometimes I just buy a carton and drink the whole carton. I like the produce section too. I like to get high before I go in and shop
Cuz that way I'll just stare at items and dream and nobody knows. I didn't accomplish anything per se. I did spend a lot of money though.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 12, 2014)

mowed the lawn. and the neighbor's lawn. gotta look pretty for the st. patty's parade.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 12, 2014)

Helped a senior from the dog park fix her underground water leak near the main. She told me her water bill was $4,300, I went home and got my shovel and plumbing kit.


----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 12, 2014)

just polished of a bag of spicy nacho doritos


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Mar 12, 2014)

I actually logged onto riu


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 12, 2014)

I made 6 bills Walked my dog and watched my girl clean the house.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 13, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Helped a senior from the dog park fix her underground water leak near the main. She told me her water bill was $4,300, I went home and got my shovel and plumbing kit.


*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to ClaytonBigsby again.*


----------



## keysareme (Mar 13, 2014)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Helped a senior from the dog park fix her underground water leak near the main. She told me her water bill was $4,300, I went home and got my shovel and plumbing kit.


She was like , ah man fuck my water bill dude.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 15, 2014)

I redid the other end of my intake/exhaust for the laboratory today. Pretty sure there's nothing left to redo. Just sit back and wait for clones to root. Fuck.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 15, 2014)

neosapien said:


> I redid the other end of my intake/exhaust for the laboratory today. Pretty sure there's nothing left to redo. Just sit back and wait for clones to root. Fuck.


Huh, I took clones today as well.
Congrats on the lab.


----------



## 420God (Mar 15, 2014)

I spent a few hours outside chipping through ice and shit trying to redirect water around the barn and not into it.


----------



## profterpen (Mar 15, 2014)

Sums up my day. 

They call me Bunny


----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 16, 2014)

Today looks like a day of rest since it's absolutely POURING outside. (I am so SICK of this gray weather). Yesterday however was productive:

Began garden clean up. We have 1000 sf garden area. Have to get it prepped and ready to plant. (veggies that is) Also cleaned up dead leaves, weeds, and the ravages of winter muck that is now visible outside. It always feels like such a monumental task around March. The good news is this year the tasks go much faster after a a hit of Green Queen or Jack's Cleaner LOL. I got totally into my garden tasks yesterday. A little Crosby Stills Nash and Young, and I was set.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 16, 2014)

Up at 6, and spent all morning raking, piling, and burning. Hit up the hardware store to pick up some brass, and pvc pipe-fittings. Also did about an hour of mowing. I'm ready for a break.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 16, 2014)

dog is walked and its my day off, i am baked nicely and the wife is making pork loin something tonight for supper, life is good!


----------



## sunni (Mar 19, 2014)

picked up some unused funiture, bout to turn an old dresser into a kitchen island, with a wood cutting board ontop and a towel rack, will be nice , and than about to finish painting the bathroom


----------



## 420God (Mar 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> picked up some unused funiture, bout to turn an old dresser into a kitchen island, with a wood cutting board ontop and a towel rack, will be nice , and than about to finish painting the bathroom


Awesome! Should take pics to post in the projects thread, would love to see how it goes.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> picked up some unused funiture, bout to turn an old dresser into a kitchen island, with a wood cutting board ontop and a towel rack, will be nice , and than about to finish painting the bathroom


Very nice, one of the most effective forms of recycling... reuse. Yes pictures for the project thread.

I'm having a company come over tomorrow to cut down a very tricky tree that should take all day. So I'm cleaning up my workshop a little and making sure there is nothing in plain view as the bathroom down here is more suited for dusty, woodchippy use.


----------



## sunni (Mar 19, 2014)

oh for sure ill take pics, gunna be a bit though, i dunno if ill be able to put the legs on today or anything but ill try ... bathroom is a pain to paint getting behind the toilet, and i really dont wanna dismantle it cause i dont wanna fuck anything up


----------



## sunni (Mar 19, 2014)

im trying to find a door for free as well cause i wanna make a headboard for my new bed out of it


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Mar 19, 2014)

sunni said:


> im trying to find a door for free as well cause i wanna make a headboard for my new bed out of it


Gonna have a knocker?


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 9, 2014)

screwed around on the pc all day and spewed likes hither and yon


----------



## Malamu3rt3666 (Apr 9, 2014)

Just open up my new journal !!
Check it out and share knowledge !
https://www.rollitup.org/t/cotton-candy-from-delicious-seeds-under-400hps.823286/#post-10395704


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 9, 2014)

since today started at midnight last night, i can say that i built a 10'x16' greenhouse in my garage today.

i also searched the denver area for white poly tarps, which do not seem to exist here. finally found them and plan to have them up before midnight, along with the greenhouse roof as well.

the electrician will be here tomorrow morning. exciting times.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2014)

today i handed an electrician $600 in exchange for 60 amps and peace of mind.


----------



## TryN (Apr 10, 2014)

Absolutely nothing! ... and I tell you what; it was hard!


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 10, 2014)

jack shit


----------



## Garden Boss (Apr 10, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> today i handed an electrician $600 in exchange for 60 amps and peace of mind.


Excellent exchange


----------



## 420God (Apr 10, 2014)

Drove a few hundred miles, made about a half a dozen stops. Fed the animals when I got home then ran the drag over the driveway.


----------



## Garden Boss (Apr 10, 2014)

Sifted and mixed 2 yards soil for one hole and then took a 3 hour nap(rare for me). This prep season is more exercise than I'm use to


----------



## april (Apr 10, 2014)

I didn't freak the pickles out! And after 45 minutes I proved to the nuclear permits dept that my permit was correct..had to educate them a wee bit..lol


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 10, 2014)

Did 8 pushups.


----------



## SFguy (Apr 10, 2014)

created an online dating profile.... hahhahaha and ate. why do anything today i can do it tommorrow... or the next day.


----------



## charface (Apr 10, 2014)

Mowed the rest of my lawn, weeded my blueberry n strawberry beds.
Also picked up a couple very small koi.


----------



## NONHater (Apr 10, 2014)

Cleaned up the apartment, did some research on CO. Trying to move out there in a year. What up 420 god, been a while. Not sure if we spoke on my old account PBF or this one, it was when SICC was still around if you remember him. Good to see ya around man.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2014)

SICC was good people.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 10, 2014)

Did my taxes, trimmed some mothers I set to flower, did some veggie planting ( gonna have a massive crop of blue potato), played alot with the dog...just fucked around. Life is good



Ya know, life would be even better if I could FUCKING LIKE some posts in this thread


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 10, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Did my taxes, trimmed some mothers I set to flower, did some veggie planting ( gonna have a massive crop of blue potato), played alot with the dog...just fucked around. Life is good
> Ya know, life would be even better if I could FUCKING LIKE some posts in this thread


! Like !


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 10, 2014)

Singlemalt said:


> Did my taxes, trimmed some mothers I set to flower, did some veggie planting ( gonna have a massive crop of blue potato), played alot with the dog...just fucked around. Life is good
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, life would be even better if I could FUCKING LIKE some posts in this thread


 Youve been trying to get one off all night - havent you? ¡no bueno!


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 11, 2014)

Dug out my backyard area for outdoor season, planted a bunch of tomatoes and peppers and corn, germinated a few babies, stopped at the hydro store to grab calmag and clearex. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ebgood (Apr 11, 2014)

Work. Just hella work.


----------



## sunni (Apr 11, 2014)

gunna paint these whitep ut them at the end of my bed


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 11, 2014)

sunni said:


> gunna paint these whitep ut them at the end of my bed


 Cute! How did your island ever turn out?


----------



## sunni (Apr 11, 2014)

work in progress...been busy


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Apr 11, 2014)

I helped a friend put in and Trowel over 60 yards of cement.

Time for a well deserved Friday night.


----------



## pkreborn (Apr 11, 2014)

I made my first batch of tinctures.
Decarbed for the first time, and
Made my first batch of cannabutter.

Got all my info off this site!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2014)

went on an energy audit, dropped by the DMV for a new driver's license, and found a good grow store. cloning is on the schedule for tonight.


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 11, 2014)

Have I mentioned how much I hate mucking horse stalls? Acre s of pasture and they shit in the barn. They've only started doing this as they've gotten older. 

Weeded some beds
Prepped awesome Caesar
Made killer dbl layer chocolate cake 
Ran
Biked
Paperwork
Time for a Fireball


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 11, 2014)

^^^^thats enough work for me for a week


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 11, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> ^^^^thats enough work for me for a week


Ikr? Into my second fireball on the rocks


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2014)

the cinnamon whiskey?

yuck.


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 11, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> the cinnamon whiskey?
> 
> yuck.


I know it is on the sweet side. But good on crushed ice. Why? what does uncle B drink?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I know it is on the sweet side. But good on crushed ice. Why? what does uncle B drink?


if i partake of hard liquor, which is rare and simply not a good idea for me, it's just straight whiskey. or tequila. or gin.

dammit, i want a drink now.


----------



## charface (Apr 11, 2014)

Sux man. This sun and yardwork kicked in my beer craving which leads to my whisky craving then meth and indiscriminate humping of inflatable pool furniture.
I need a line...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## neosapien (Apr 11, 2014)

I popped some "magic" beans in a wet paper towel. I hear they grow into "magic" plants.


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 11, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> if i partake of hard liquor, which is rare and simply not a good idea for me, it's just straight whiskey. or tequila. or gin.
> 
> dammit, i want a drink now.


Not to enable but whiskey around the fire
Ring is the thing at this moment. Got a little Nugent playing Stranglehold. Nuthin better


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Not to enable but whiskey around the fire
> Ring is the thing at this moment. Got a little Nugent playing Stranglehold. Nuthin better


it's 10 pm here, so i will have a beer now.

if it was whiskey by a fire with stranglehold playing, i'd be destroyed and passed out by midnight. i like hard liquor way too much.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 11, 2014)

Im accomplishing a little buzz myself. Vodka and gatorade in my star wars mug. Its called a sad-tini.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2014)

actually, i think its official name is fade-o-rade.

but i like the ring of sad-tini better.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 5, 2014)

Harvested a bunch of Strawberry Diesel F2s today. Put 20 of those in water. Started building a seperate cab dedicated to flowering autos, too. Little 4x4 partition in the garage. Busybusy.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 5, 2014)

I hate weeds. Did I mention Buttercup is the absolute anti-Christ? We have a lot of land and to keep it looking decent, much of the weeding has to be done by hand- MY hands. UGH!


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 7, 2014)

I caved and finally let the madness completely takeover my bedroom. Setup a 1k 5x5 in the corner this morning. I officially have run out of grow space indoors.


----------



## travisw (Jun 7, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3173266
> 
> I caved and finally let the madness completely takeover my bedroom. Setup a 1k 5x5 in the corner this morning. I officially have run out of grow space indoors.


I love that clipboard on the wall. It makes you seem like some sort of weed scientist.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 7, 2014)

travisw said:


> I love that clipboard on the wall. It makes you seem like some sort of weed scientist.


lol  Yea, I take a lot of notes. I use a bunch of different feeding schedules, and it keeps me from fucking up the rotation.


----------



## Behind Dark Clouds (Jun 7, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> lol  Yea, I take a lot of notes. I use a bunch of different feeding schedules, and it keeps me from fucking up the rotation.


I totally am diggin the room!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jun 7, 2014)

I accomplished getting super fried


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> I hate weeds. Did I mention Buttercup is the absolute anti-Christ? We have a lot of land and to keep it looking decent, much of the weeding has to be done by hand- MY hands. UGH!


Started a groundskeeper job today. I'm rehabbing a woodland and all I did today was methodically remove only four kinds of weeds as everything else is good. I eradicated Jap Honeysuckle, Oriental Bittersweet, MultiFlora Rose and Lindera Benzoin ( I think it's called Spice Bush ) fuckin rose got me good on the forehead and my back is two pills worth of hurtin.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2014)

cleaned the house, replaced a flat tire, now it's time to go pick up a few supplies to stake plants tonight and install a vent cover over my new AC vent hole.

oh, and i broke down and fed my fat, fat cat who already had plenty of food. if both bowls aren't topped off, she follows you around and yells at you.

nice work, pinworm. a grow room can be nice white noise to go to sleep by.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Jun 7, 2014)

Jerked off to ex girlfriends about 5 times then,

checked on my plant then,

I worked out and jogged then drank half a red solo cup full of stone wall whisky

Then messaged my true love Emily (shes a ex) and I only said hey and she hasn't responded and I feel bad for messaging her now lol


----------



## DonAlejandroVega (Jun 7, 2014)

weeded strawberries, hung out with cute Latina, harvested spinach, not much else. I have an invisible tin can over my head, with Yoko Ono screaming into it. I got high, and listened to music, to mask the maddening tinnitus.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2014)

DonAlejandroVega said:


> weeded strawberries, hung out with cute Latina, harvested spinach, not much else. I have an invisible tin can over my head, with Yoko Ono screaming into it. I got high, and listened to music, to mask the maddening tinnitus.


if I can help eradicate the yoko let me know. I've carried a grudge since she busted up the beatles.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 8, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3173266
> 
> I caved and finally let the madness completely takeover my bedroom. Setup a 1k 5x5 in the corner this morning. I officially have run out of grow space indoors.


Woah! That reminded me (weirdly) of being back in college and guys would always inevitably ask: "Hey d'ya wanna go up and see my new saltwater fish tank?" or some such shit. (and the thing was always in his bedroom) IF one actually invited me up to se his grow operation, well…..hmmm….

Nice set up Pin.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 8, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> Woah! That reminded me (weirdly) of being back in college and guys would always inevitably ask: "Hey d'ya wanna go up and see my new saltwater fish tank?" or some such shit. (and the thing was always in his bedroom) IF one actually invited me up to se his grow operation, well…..hmmm….
> 
> Nice set up Pin.


Thanks! With that added, I'm up to 20+ sq feet spread throughout the house, bathroom, and garage lol. It's getting cramped in here. Reminds me of my first apartment.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 8, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Thanks! With that added, I'm up to 20+ sq feet spread throughout the house, bathroom, and garage lol. It's getting cramped in here. Reminds me of my first apartment.


does the power company get suspicious of your huge electric bills?


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 8, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> does the power company get suspicious of your huge electric bills?


I'm legal. They can be as suspicious as they want.


----------



## Commander Strax (Jun 8, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> Started a groundskeeper job today. I'm rehabbing a woodland and all I did today was methodically remove only four kinds of weeds as everything else is good. I eradicated Jap Honeysuckle, Oriental Bittersweet, MultiFlora Rose and Lindera Benzoin ( I think it's called Spice Bush ) fuckin rose got me good on the forehead and my back is two pills worth of hurtin.


I don't think they like the word Jap or Oriental any more.


----------



## Happygirl (Jun 12, 2014)

I got some free blueberry trees and raspberries plants saved a ton of money whats it worth priceless!!!!


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 12, 2014)

i left everyone i saw today still standing.....


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 12, 2014)

I weeded my whole garden today, took out everything that I hadn't planted except for the little mini 3 leaf clovers as I heard they put N into the soil... I cut the grass the trimmed and cleaned up the property... I cleaned the carpet in one of my rooms and vacuumed the house and lightly dusted etc.

Most importantly, today I introduced my cancer stricken friend Berta to medibles! They worked. She was very happy and very hungry, no pain and more energy. She literally told me that they uplifted her soul. I haven't seen her like this in a very long time, and I'm extremely pleased with the ease with which she could consume the medicine and the results that I witnessed.

She didn't even realize she felt better until she was pushing me out the door to go shopping for her so I could make some fettuccini alfredo  she even came shopping with me and walked around the store with me. And she ate the whole bowl of food  



Special thanks to Maya36459 for the supplies, you rock!


----------



## greenswag (Jun 13, 2014)

worked the whole week and didn't kill someone then it's a bit preemptive but sunday getting more outlining of the full body tattoo done


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 13, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I weeded my whole garden today, took out everything that I hadn't planted except for the little mini 3 leaf clovers as I heard they put N into the soil... I cut the grass the trimmed and cleaned up the property... I cleaned the carpet in one of my rooms and vacuumed the house and lightly dusted etc.
> 
> Most importantly, today I introduced my cancer stricken friend Berta to medibles! They worked. She was very happy and very hungry, no pain and more energy. She literally told me that they uplifted her soul. I haven't seen her like this in a very long time, and I'm extremely pleased with the ease with which she could consume the medicine and the results that I witnessed.
> 
> ...



That is so sweet of you! My father was ill for many many years w/ an auto-immune disease. Lots of pain involved. I wanted my mom to introduce MMJ for him but she just couldn't wrap her head around that concept. They opted for pharmaceuticals instead. He did always have a healthy appetite so maybe it wouldn't have been a good match. He was immobile and the increased appetite wouldn't have been a good thing. But for pain management though..,


BTW Senile, Will you come and do my veg garden too? Geez I've let it get beyond weedy. I've got these cool little mesh tent like things on my raised beds for the spinach, lettuce, and Broccoli raab. They keep the beds shaded and keep the cabbage moths off. 

Our garden is about 1000sf and it's a bear to keep weeded. And don't get me started on the Slugs. I swear they are Seattle's mascot. HATE THEM


----------



## iamnobody (Jun 14, 2014)

I mowed mine, and the neighbors lawns on both sides. I need to start getting paid for this.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 14, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3173266
> 
> I caved and finally let the madness completely takeover my bedroom. Setup a 1k 5x5 in the corner this morning. I officially have run out of grow space indoors.


fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 14, 2014)

I successfully recovered from last night's binge. Watched an 80's cover band (not bad actually) but it bummed me out watching so many guys on the dance floor doing the white man's overbite move. Just wanted to se ONE guy with some rhythm. wished they had funk night.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 15, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> That is so sweet of you! My father was ill for many many years w/ an auto-immune disease. Lots of pain involved. I wanted my mom to introduce MMJ for him but she just couldn't wrap her head around that concept. They opted for pharmaceuticals instead. He did always have a healthy appetite so maybe it wouldn't have been a good match. He was immobile and the increased appetite wouldn't have been a good thing. But for pain management though..,
> 
> 
> BTW Senile, Will you come and do my veg garden too? Geez I've let it get beyond weedy. I've got these cool little mesh tent like things on my raised beds for the spinach, lettuce, and Broccoli raab. They keep the beds shaded and keep the cabbage moths off.
> ...


It sounds like we both need mulch... Mines about 500ft² right now, I'm glad I weeded the garden before I hurt my back... Now its all just maintenance...

HAPPY FATHERS DAY


----------



## 420God (Jan 12, 2016)

So far today I accomplished making coffee.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 12, 2016)

420God said:


> So far today I accomplished making coffee.


LOL God, you get more accomplished in a day than I do in a month!!


----------



## bict (Jan 12, 2016)

Fuck all.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 12, 2016)

Washing work clothes, can't look dirty digging ditches.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 12, 2016)

I woke up. Made coffee. Shoveled a path to my truck. Got my smokes that I forgot to get before the snow came. Gonna have another cup and then go shovel the rest.


----------



## Steve French (Jan 12, 2016)

Crested the midway point of the Count of Monte Cristo. Only 570 pages or so to go.

That is it for tangibles. I lead a sad, sad life.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 12, 2016)

Apparently its gonna keep snowing on the steady til noon. So I'm gonna wait on the shoveling. First real snow of the season. Jan 12. I did accomplish getting my 2nd cup of coffee.


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 12, 2016)

@BarnBuster 
you know any good poppy tea threads?
i was gonna whip up some opium but im too lazy. and its been a while since ive gone this route.
im sure i could just use my nogin and come out with something good though


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 12, 2016)

i hate it when it just keeps snowing all morning. There is no good time to shovel.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 12, 2016)

Nothing 

Cleaning basement and job hunting


----------



## Downtowntillman (Jan 12, 2016)

So far I haven't had the urge to choke anyone. It's early here though.


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 12, 2016)

aw i never have that urge.
my girl likes to be choked while fucking. i cant do it

mainly cause shes married and i feel like its a trap
but doesnt turn me on none
lol ooooon that note

i havent seen snow in years. 

come on man i want some poppy in my blood. never around when i need ya
im trying to accomplish atleast that today


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 12, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> i hate it when it just keeps snowing all morning. There is no good time to shovel.


It's NEVER a GOOD time to shovel snow.

Ain't got time fo that shit.


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 12, 2016)

well solution stable at 74°f
ph sitting at 3.3..will not be corrected or stabilized after initial soak
light is minimal, enough to see
i have contemplated adding more possibly something inhibiting cyp enzymes
even an emulsion agent, but decided against.

unsure of dosage.

i will report back that im dying or nothing has happened  lol

nah ill be fine. just been a few years since ive done a tea like extract

hopefully goes well


----------



## 420God (Jan 12, 2016)

Got the animals all taken care of, now I get to relax the rest of the day.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 12, 2016)

Well I sold an Audison Voce av5.1k amp ..made $950 

now i got to get rid of these subwoofers


----------



## GroErr (Jan 12, 2016)

Up at 6:30 this morning to get some shovelling done, went snowboarding for an hour, shower, catch up on RIU, meeting with a client, took him to lunch cause he extended the contract  Just threw a stew together in the crock pot, catch up on RIU, it's 4:20, time for a puff and out on the hills for a few more runs before dinner. Lights come on at 7:00 pm, do some gardening, chill with the GF, normal day other than my normal time for getting up is 7:30, indoor soccer on Mondays, hockey on Thursdays. Cheers, make every day count!


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 12, 2016)

I watched some interesting snaggletooth porn this afternoon. I searched "4 fingers in her vag" because fisting is getting old but I wanted the same idea, and a bunch of "not quite fisted" snagglehonnies popped up. Hot.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 12, 2016)

Snow quit. I shoveled half the driveway. Shovel the other half tomorrow. I should probably get a plow or something.


----------



## Eltomcat (Jan 12, 2016)

Finished paperwork for new job. Hopefully everything goes good.


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 12, 2016)

how much snaggle we talkin?
like kirsten dunst Kristin kreuk
type
or more like jewels teeth?
or are you going straight up britain 

is this a real porn category?


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 12, 2016)

I do enjoy some british amateur films with the bad teeth and plump cabooses. And Kirsten is cute, over bite yes, but no snaggletoof...and damn nice rack


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 12, 2016)

Been plowing snow all day. Home for a quick dinner and a toke then back at it to re-salt.


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 12, 2016)

Fuck snow. Fuck grass too.


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 12, 2016)

thats low end snaggle homie.

i didnt say she looked terrible...but it is there

have you seen jewels teeth though?


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 12, 2016)

Oh daaaaamn....never saw that in Spiderman...


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 12, 2016)

My dad used to have a beagle dog with teeth like that..damn


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 12, 2016)

Yes Jewel is a snaggletoof, seen that


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 12, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> @BarnBuster
> you know any good poppy tea threads?
> i was gonna whip up some opium but im too lazy. and its been a while since ive gone this route.
> im sure i could just use my nogin and come out with something good though


bluelight has numerous threads about PS tea. thought i had some deepweb stuff, but i couldn't find it. duck might know

https://drugs-forum.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=162
http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/480294-Ultimate-Poppy-Pod-Seed-Tea-Mega-Merged-Thread-III


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 12, 2016)

I went to the gym and worked chesticles


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 12, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> how much snaggle we talkin?
> like kirsten dunst Kristin kreuk
> type
> or more like jewels teeth?
> ...


It's hard to get just the right amount of snaggle, it's really complicated. Too much and you just feel bad and lose your wood. You start wondering things that just aren't good. It takes you right out of porn world and it all becomes too real. Too little snaggle and it's just not enough. Like above, that's low end snaggle, you are exactly right. You'll know when you've found it though. It's that little bit extra dirty feeling, kinda fucked up feeling that if you got caught beating it it would be worse for you.

For me the fun is the search. You give each candidate an interview basically, and then move on in your search. She gets about 2 minutes of my time, and if she's not the one, I move on. There's a lot of fucked up teeth out there, she's nothing special.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 13, 2016)

Mowed down a huge area of brush extending my lawn massively, was GREAT as it was my first run with the new 50cc cutter. Scrubbed and sealed all corners and joins on the roof using rubberized bitumen. Got a little carried away and its too hot for gloves so I stuck the brush to my hand it wad funny. Managed to get some scrubbing done inside too, cooked a nice dinner and spent some time on guitar. Even fit a 3-zip trim in just before bed. Good day, really great weather. Really satisfying end to my holiday, ready for a productive year.


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 13, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> There's a lot of fucked up teeth out there, she's nothing special.


Look at her teeth!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 13, 2016)

Coffee, toast and fucking around on here is as far as i got morning


----------



## gutterbox (Jan 13, 2016)

chucked some gdp pollen on these white rhinos. popped a few ghost train in some water,,


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 13, 2016)

Just got done with about 4 hrs of gardening. Gotta get cleaned up and go to the dentist. It seems like I got at least one old filling breaking a year now


----------



## 420God (Jan 13, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Just got done with about 4 hrs of gardening. Gotta get cleaned up and go to the dentist. It seems like I got at least one old filling breaking a year now


Like the gardening part, not the dentist, hate going there.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 13, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Just got done with about 4 hrs of gardening. Gotta get cleaned up and go to the dentist. It seems like I got at least one old filling breaking a year now


I hate those fuckers too, but a necessary evil.
I'll double down though, I think mine used to be a friggin line backer or some shit - his hands are huge!!


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 13, 2016)

Well, I made more money ....only $180 today sold a set of SEAS component speakers.


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 13, 2016)

Forgot I has no cash on me and left my card at home.. So I'm eating pickles, apples, and nuts for lunch 


It's going ok


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 13, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Forgot I has no cash on me and left my card at home.. So I'm eating pickles, apples, and nuts for lunch


Are you sure you're not the one who's preggo?


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 13, 2016)

Should I post more about it ha


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 13, 2016)

lol my girl came home yesterday with 2 items.
green olives and chipotle cheese wedges.
i asked her the same question.. except...no laughing


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 13, 2016)

I didn't accomplish a fucking thing today!


----------



## 420God (Jan 13, 2016)

Ran to the feed mill today and picked up milk replacer and grain for the animals for the next week.


----------



## see4 (Jan 13, 2016)

I managed to increase my percentage share in a company I participate in, by 10,000 shares.

I solved an issue with search indexing for a project I'm working on. I need to map vector_strings for analyzed text index for each data type within a user based index. Good shit.

I bought 20 powerball tickets.

I washed my truck.

And now I'm back to work.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 13, 2016)

I threw a Ton 80 in league darts.

Oh wait, I'm hoping to accomplish that tonight.


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 13, 2016)

see4 said:


> I managed to increase my percentage share in a company I participate in, by 10,000 shares.
> 
> I solved an issue with search indexing for a project I'm working on. I need to map vector_strings for analyzed text index for each data type within a user based index. Good shit.
> 
> ...


 

::wiener swells with pride:::


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 13, 2016)

made a damn fine cocktail(s), thats' about it


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 13, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Well, I made more money ....only $180 today sold a set of SEAS component speakers.


I will give you $185


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 13, 2016)

i didnt answer my phone all day.


but i have 16 voicemails to check tonight...ugh some might require a response.

i think ill follow barn buster, pour me one..and do it in the morning


----------



## neosapien (Jan 13, 2016)

I shoveled the rest of the driveway. Then went to the dentist. 1 small cavity in 3 years of not seeing the dentist. He was impressed. Then I came home to find the power supply in my desktop fried in last nights power outage. I had an extra from a bare bones and it swapped it out and it actually worked. Felt pretty good about that. Cause I was pretty bummed not having my war machine. I mean desktop computer.


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (Jan 13, 2016)

I swam for 20 minutes this morning, taught a yoga class, led an RPM cycle class, and worked out 3 personal training clients (3 different sessions). I'm tired.


----------



## Will Ferrell (Jan 13, 2016)

I had a bad hangover this morning. I actually went out last night for the first time in a very long time, and played in a poker tournament at the casino, did horrible, but was a lot of fun. 
I also watched "making a murderer" on Netflix this afternoon, just the first episode. I'll prob watch another episode tonight. And I ordered carry out from los cuates. Just got done eating tacos. Oh yeah I bought one 2$ powerball ticket also today at the local grocery store, and entered to win a nice pub style Pepsi table with two chairs. Talked to my ex for a few minutes. Now I'm about to take a bong hit (not a dab)and go see what needs to be done in the workshop.


----------



## Will Ferrell (Jan 13, 2016)

see4 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My dad bought 30 tickets.... I'm having a hard time explaining to him the odds of winning are pretty much the same whether you buy one ticket or a thousand... He still insist on buying however many he can afford.


----------



## see4 (Jan 13, 2016)

Will Ferrell said:


> My dad bought 30 tickets.... I'm having a hard time explaining to him the odds of winning are pretty much the same whether you buy one ticket or a thousand... He still insist on buying however many he can afford.


lol, yup.

Your odds improve by like 0.00000000125% for each ticket you get.

1 ticket basically equals 10,000 tickets.

But if you were to spend $200,000, your odds become a little better. 0.000000125%

I buy 20, because it's a nice round number.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 13, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> I swam for 20 minutes this morning, taught a yoga class, led an RPM cycle class, and worked out 3 personal training clients (3 different sessions). I'm tired.


That sounds rough. Now you can take off your socks and relax


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> That sounds rough. Now you can take of your socks and relax


and enjoy a nice T Bone dinner


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 13, 2016)

damn i was sittin here trying to come up with something...anything

blank


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> damn i was sittin here trying to come up with something...anything
> 
> blank


 Opiates make me creative too


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 13, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> That sounds rough. Now you can take of your socks and relax





curious2garden said:


> and enjoy a nice T Bone dinner


lol


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (Jan 13, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> and enjoy a nice T Bone dinner


And are you enjoying some scotch tonight? I'm guessing yes...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 13, 2016)

Will Ferrell said:


> My dad bought 30 tickets.... I'm having a hard time explaining to him the odds of winning are pretty much the same whether you buy one ticket or a thousand... He still insist on buying however many he can afford.


why did you lie to your father? Was it the Santa thing?


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 13, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> And are you enjoying some scotch tonight? I'm guessing yes...


How did your wife's muffins turn out this round, Tbonejack?


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (Jan 13, 2016)

Pinworm said:


> How did your wife's muffins turn out this round, Tbonejack?


hey Pinworm, the word is there's 2 new racist sock puppets lurking over in the politics section. go get 'em barney fife.


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (Jan 13, 2016)

No, it doesnt.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 13, 2016)

I sucked today but I got whiskey so its okay


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 13, 2016)

I went potty all by myself and only got half of it on the floor. I'm a big boy now!


----------



## 420God (Jan 14, 2016)

I woke up. Getting out of bed might be the hardest thing I do today.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 14, 2016)

Spent the day cursing myself for everything I did yesterday. Parts of me I have forgotten about are either stiff or hurting.


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 14, 2016)

Called snowplow guy to clear drive yesterday, that'll have to count for today. Now I have a rig to lower a mini bucket (paper coffee cup) of cat food with hemp twine down to the feral cat, only have to place one foot outside slider door. now for a diner visit by noonish. can't get my mind off the gravy country skillet


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 14, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> I went potty all by myself and only got half of it on the floor.
> 
> I'm a big boy now!


It Depends


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 14, 2016)

its all fun and games till the 2yr old has a blow out and green dung runs down to both ankles.

forget baby wipes.. your goin in the shower


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2016)

LOL I've missed you over here.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 15, 2016)

I got 8 hrs sleep! Great start, lets see, where did put that motivation.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 15, 2016)

Two band practice sessions with two bands scheduled for the weekend. 16 hours of guitar over two days. Back in the music biz hooray for me. Missed this shit big time. Going to die young but happy.


----------



## flamethrower1 (Jan 15, 2016)

I just got done brewing a five gallon batch of beer.
Cherries in Snow is the name of the recipe..
Oh the house smells sooo good, like good bread.
Shit better turn out, cost me almost 30.00 in cherries


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 15, 2016)

Replaced timing belt & water pump in my sons VW. It made him very happy.
Waking up in Monterey made me happy!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Replaced timing belt & water pump in my sons VW. It made him very happy.
> Waking up in Monterey made me happy!


and they are like genius and you are like it will save your ugly ass LOL 
hugs


----------



## fandango (Jan 15, 2016)

I sat down with my first cocktail to watch tv and was alert enough to catch the sound of running water in bedroom 3...sure enough I forgot to turn off the hose again,but this time the carpet only took on about 10 gallons of water


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 15, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Replaced timing belt & water pump in my sons VW. It made him very happy.
> Waking up in Monterey made me happy!


The last Vdub I worked on (my 73 Super beetle), you would have had to look long and hard for either a water pump or a timing belt.
The old girl was very basic and brutally reliable.
RIP girl.


----------



## Nyan Rapier (Jan 15, 2016)

I ate thirty dollars worth of Red Lobster.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The last Vdub I worked on (my 73 Super beetle), you would have had to look long and hard for either a water pump or a timing belt.
> The old girl was very basic and brutally reliable.
> RIP girl.


Had a 74 super beetle, put holleys on her muhself LOL miss her


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 15, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Had a 74 super beetle, put holleys on her muhself LOL miss her


Yeah, mine died at the hands (rear quarter panel actually) of a monstrous LTD.
*Pro tip* Try to never center-punch an LTD with a beetle!!

Note: Super beetle does not equate to "Super Powers".


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, mine died at the hands (rear quarter panel actually) of a monstrous LTD.
> *Pro tip* Try to never center-punch an LTD with a beetle!!
> 
> Note: Super beetle does not equate to "Super Powers".


I could have used that in about 1977 LOL


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 15, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The last Vdub I worked on (my 73 Super beetle), you would have had to look long and hard for either a water pump or a timing belt.
> The old girl was very basic and brutally reliable.
> RIP girl.


Just love the direct steering. You dont know about strong arms till you drive a beetle for a week.


----------



## sunni (Jan 15, 2016)

Just helped my child grow in my womb a little more


Sorry had to 

I didn't do much today played some ESO


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 15, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I could have used that in about 1977 LOL


I liked c2gs post 


It said "77"


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 16, 2016)

sunni said:


> Just helped my child grow in my womb a little more
> 
> 
> Sorry had to
> ...


Just clocked Rise Of The Tomb Raider. Had low expectations was pleasantly surprised its pretty good.


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (Jan 16, 2016)

I swam laps for 20 minutes.

I jumped on a trampoline for 20 minutes.

I led a 45-minute RPM cycle class.

I went grocery shopping.

I came home and now I can't move.


----------



## Eltomcat (Jan 16, 2016)

Got my disc out of the lake. Water got in my boot, it was cold as fuck!


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (Jan 16, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> Got my disc out of the lake. Water got in my boot, it was cold as fuck!


You mean your frisbee golf disc? I've been meaning to try that.


----------



## Eltomcat (Jan 16, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> You mean your frisbee golf disc? I've been meaning to try that.


Yep. You should it's super addictive. Discs are a bit pricey though. But worth it.


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 16, 2016)

good reminder. know I've lost a few at the edge of the woods. now that the leaves have fallen and grass died back, time to recover one or two. I like how everyone can participate in disc golf without feeling like a schmo.


----------



## Eltomcat (Jan 16, 2016)

Yep. I've found a few that way. I always hate losing a good disc..


----------



## sunni (Jan 16, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Just clocked Rise Of The Tomb Raider. Had low expectations was pleasantly surprised its pretty good.


im waiting for pc. 
i like the tomb raider series. glad to hear it was good


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 16, 2016)

Finally finished moving. Took a week with all the over night snow plowing. Figures it finally snows when im trying to move. Now just gotta unpack and build some new rooms in the basement.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 16, 2016)

So lazy over the last few days, but I've been working like a dog lately so it's understandable. Woke up late, smoked a cig, viewed RIU, fapped to this - http://www.redtube.com/630514, shaved my head, took a shower, went to local hydro shop for flowering nutes/perlite/rockwool cubes, went shopping at Jewel (long lines but high with headphones kickin' Kendrick so not bad), got a steak burrito, carried everything upstairs and took a nap. Tonight - some practicing, more RIU, and finish up Fargo season 2. I love my life...


----------



## Steve French (Jan 16, 2016)

Shit, downed all 1243 pages of Monte Cristo. I was going to try the 52 books in a year for 2016, and I am a week behind, so I have to get going. Might have to mix some educational ones in there.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 16, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I threw a Ton 80 in league darts.
> 
> Oh wait, I'm hoping to accomplish that tonight.
> 
> View attachment 3585303


Ok, didn't make the Ton 80, but I did manage a Ton and a Ton 21
Still lost though - damn!


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 16, 2016)

Had the privilege to do 125mph for 30 ish minutes


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 16, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Had the privilege to do 125mph for 30 ish minutes


Cool - it's been many moons since I've been past 100.
Probably not a bad thing in retro.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 17, 2016)

sunni said:


> im waiting for pc.
> i like the tomb raider series. glad to hear it was good


Hope you have a MONSTER PC... tons of super fast action with spectacular effects and character detail. You can recognize individual enemies as they run about. You dont want to strip anything down because of a punished PC...


----------



## sunni (Jan 17, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Hope you have a MONSTER PC... tons of super fast action with spectacular effects and character detail. You can recognize individual enemies as they run about. You dont want to strip anything down because of a punished PC...


my pc is 3 months old, custom built 
shes beast.


----------



## ODanksta (Jan 17, 2016)

I did nothing but drink beer and whacked off atleast 2 times today.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 17, 2016)

sunni said:


> my pc is 3 months old, custom built
> shes beast.


Jealous. Running 2 year old i7 rig. She does the job for recording audio but cant run Witcher 3. Which I got on pre order. I almost cried. X1 for the rest of the year...


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 17, 2016)

today only three hours old here, I made a cuppa tea, that's it.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 17, 2016)

I woke up at 630 and couldn't get back to sleep. Made coffee. Got my shirts ironed and ready to pack. Going to run out after awhile and get some last minute things. Pretty productive so far actually.


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (Jan 17, 2016)

I accomplished "waking and baking" this morning, and that will be my only accomplishment all day long. Trying to keep a buzz for 18 waking hours. Fuck housework.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jan 17, 2016)

CandorPlantor said:


> What We do everyday!!!! Spread the truth !!!


What are you going on about? You sure have a bunch of nonsense posts since joining . . . today.


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 17, 2016)

counts as accomplishment


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 17, 2016)

I planted 40 seeds ...prepping for the deck girls. Still dont know what IM going to put in the garden this year...every year is a new learning experience using diff strains.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 17, 2016)

see ya sock


----------



## zeddd (Jan 17, 2016)

trimmed 30 oz


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (Jan 17, 2016)

I hate it when I'm about to leave freshly showered and everything and a diarrhea creeps up on me, such an inconvenience.


----------



## 420God (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## sunni (Jan 17, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Jealous. Running 2 year old i7 rig. She does the job for recording audio but cant run Witcher 3. Which I got on pre order. I almost cried. X1 for the rest of the year...


i wont tell you how amazing the witcher 3 looks with max settings on my computer
*its amazing!*
sorry lol, its by far my favourite series. upgrade that rig bro!


----------



## ODanksta (Jan 17, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> I planted 40 seeds ...prepping for the deck girls. Still dont know what IM going to put in the garden this year...every year is a new learning experience using diff strains.


What works good outdoor there?


----------



## ODanksta (Jan 17, 2016)

Iloveskywalkerog said:


> I hate it when I'm about to leave freshly showered and everything and a diarrhea creeps up on me, such an inconvenience.


I shit, shower then shave err day in that order as soon I wake up..


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 17, 2016)

ODanksta said:


> What works good outdoor there?


Im still finding out but alot do well when the weather conditions cooperate


----------



## ODanksta (Jan 17, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> Im still finding out but alot do well when the weather conditions cooperate


So how long is the season, like april to September? (not including an indoor veg) I'll be up north I'm not sure if that affects anything. 

So I will be building a room at my brothers house in the basement as my bedroom and as my permanent addy. As soon as I get a job and on my feet, then I am looking to buy like an acre or two to build a small steel building on. And doing a outdoor op on the property. I'm thinking about 20K is what it will cost..


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 17, 2016)

june-Oct


----------



## srh88 (Jan 17, 2016)

Watched snowfall and played guitar


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 17, 2016)

Iloveskywalkerog said:


> I hate it when I'm about to leave freshly showered and everything and a diarrhea creeps up on me, such an inconvenience.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Watched snowfall and played guitar


Man I haven't played in forever. Took my guitar apart and sanded it down with the intention of air brushing it. Never happened. It's still in pieces.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 17, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Man I haven't played in forever. Took my guitar apart and sanded it down with the intention of air brushing it. Never happened. It's still in pieces.


I gotta play.. Keep my hands busy in between joints


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 17, 2016)

Went to the commissary, got gas, played with the plants, sorted MORE seeds (I will never be done), and washed three dogs, pretty much bupkiss.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jan 17, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Went to the commissary, got gas, played with the plants, sorted MORE seeds (I will never be done), and washed three dogs, pretty much bupkiss.


How do you like the commissary? I got out in '96, but never cared for it. My wife at the time got scolded by some Philipino wife for going down the aisle the wrong way. She never went back. I didn't blame her. 

That and it wasn't as convenient as a closer grocery store. And they generally didn't have stuff on sale, the tax advantage notwithstanding. 

My older brother came out a few years ago before he retired. We went to the commissary to get rotisserie chickens. Costco was better.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 17, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> How do you like the commissary? I got out in '96, but never cared for it. My wife at the time got scolded by some Philipino wife for going down the aisle the wrong way. She never went back. I didn't blame her.
> 
> That and it wasn't as convenient as a closer grocery store. And they generally didn't have stuff on sale, the tax advantage notwithstanding.
> 
> My older brother came out a few years ago before he retired. We went to the commissary to get rotisserie chickens. Costco was better.


You've got to know prices on the economy. I save on the average of 30%.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jan 17, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> You've got to know prices on the economy. I save on the average of 30%.


After tipping the baggers?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 17, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> After tipping the baggers?


I use self-checkout


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jan 17, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> You've got to know prices on the economy. I save on the average of 30%.


But now, feeding just me, no big savings really.

But I'm not buying 21 year old Scotch either. I remember the package stores had good deals.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jan 17, 2016)

And it's not an option for me as I didn't retire.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 17, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> But now, feeding just me, no big savings really.
> 
> But I'm not buying 21 year old Scotch either. I remember the package stores had good deals.


At Edwards they have some really good choice meat. Since I eat mostly meat I save a lot. So it depends on what you buy.


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 17, 2016)

well ma mom told me her breast cancer came back. so i hung out with her last night. had a few drinks with her and the hubby. sold her half a zip for $30, insisted on paying standard pricing. i didnt smoke today,...ok you got me i had A bowl of sift but thats it.. did consume some classic opium .. and just finished a screwdriver.. attempted a few times to help in the growin section, hopefully atleast one listened. took me and a few buddies to this Chinese restaurant was really good, i think it was actually jap, but whats the dif? love a good intelligent kaiseki.. watched the revanent or whatever and star wars on my phone revanent was pretty cool... oh! i saw my baby momms, havent talked to her since...well really on an intimate level since last jan when she got preggo. so that actually made my week if not a couple weeks, maybe one day ill man up and get her to marry me.. decided to hit up my "main" girl for the first time since xmas too

so overall a good 24hr. 


im actually still pretty happy about that chick. still grinnin like a school girl..(shes a long story) i was chillin at the lake, walkin back home and she pulled up in a new car so i didnt recognize, honked and scared the bejeebus outa me. waved, and i was still uncertain who it was through the tint till i saw the baby up front. and motioned me in. as crazy as it sounds, atleast to me, especially since i finalized my divorce just sept 2014..i do love that chick. 


im currently kickin back about to watch a random movie and hit the hay. . . 'night riu


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jan 17, 2016)

Sorry for the thread jack 420God. The commissary brought back memories. 

I watched football today and went to a local brewery.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 17, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> well ma mom told me her breast cancer came back. so i hung out with her last night. had a few drinks with her and the hubby. sold her half a zip for $30


 You "sold" your mother pot?

smh


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 17, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You "sold" your mother pot?
> smh


yeah, i thought come on now qwiz


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


> I gotta play.. Keep my hands busy in between joints


Two hours a day or my hands turn to jelly. 4 hours daily to get gig ready. 6 a day to get better. I was lazy in years past. Catching up nicely.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 17, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> At Edwards they have some really good choice meat. Since I eat mostly meat I save a lot. So it depends on what you buy.


I vegans and vegetarians are going to have it very rough in my country... vegetable foods are going to sky rocket in price already started, all of Southern Africa has a bit of a food shortage, major drought. Have to import from the USA while the Dollar is super strong against us. 
What sucks most is if you eat meat alone in SA you will need to eat 20 percent MORE than in the USA, our beef has so little fat it is now classified as lean meat. 
It is an incredible energy wastage. 
I certainly hope home growing container veggies takes off here. I cant take care of everybody and my veggie garden got rested this year. Wasnt too certain if we would be able to water it...


----------



## Steve French (Jan 17, 2016)

Bottled my first batch of beer this evening. Holy fuck, was that ever a trial, I'm buying a fucking auto siphon for the next go round.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 17, 2016)

Steve French said:


> Bottled my first batch of beer this evening. Holy fuck, was that ever a trial, I'm buying a fucking auto siphon for the next go round.


We built a nice system using a washing mashine pump on the boiler. The rest was pretty much gravity doing all the work. I will try find some pics for you. If you buy the correct barrels for your fermentation the rest is a breeze. Everybody and his uncle brews out here. We have more hippie craft breweries producing fruity junk than we have churches.


----------



## Nyan Rapier (Jan 17, 2016)

20 sets of 40 curls at 35lbs. I might one day grow up and become a man.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 18, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Two hours a day or my hands turn to jelly. 4 hours daily to get gig ready. 6 a day to get better. I was lazy in years past. Catching up nicely.


Been playing a lot.. Got my 2 first guitars eer back from my dad.. 1971 cream colored start and an old ibanez cn100. Forgot how nice the ibanez was.. Great solid body with great action.. Honestly sounds as good as my gibson es-335.. The pickups are so hot you can talk through the bridge pickup


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 18, 2016)

hey she insisted! made her feel better. not like she doesnt have $30


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 18, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> hey she insisted! made her feel better. not like she doesnt have $30


we figured, just had to give you some shit


----------



## roseypeach (Jan 18, 2016)

My accomplishment for the day..

watched Meet the Parents/Fockers and am wondering why I never did before. Quite good movies!




Mad Hamish said:


> I vegans and vegetarians are going to have it very rough in my country... vegetable foods are going to sky rocket in price already started, all of Southern Africa has a bit of a food shortage, major drought. Have to import from the USA while the Dollar is super strong against us.
> What sucks most is if you eat meat alone in SA you will need to eat 20 percent MORE than in the USA, our beef has so little fat it is now classified as lean meat.
> It is an incredible energy wastage.
> I certainly hope home growing container veggies takes off here. I cant take care of everybody and my veggie garden got rested this year. Wasnt too certain if we would be able to water it...


I'd love to see indoor grow closets become a mainstream item. What you spend on grow medium, water and electricity should equal to or be less than retail rates. As far as water consumption goes, yes, that could still be an issue depending on the scale of operation you have. Rain barrels would be something to consider or even using your gray water. My brother plumbed his house so that his gray goes straight to an outdoor spigot.

I really love the idea of more people growing inside because it also provides a distraction from targeting homes for growing mj. If everybody grew something inside under grow lights, think of how much harder it would be for law enforcement using thermal monitoring. 

I say make their jobs a lot harder


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Been playing a lot.. Got my 2 first guitars eer back from my dad.. 1971 cream colored start and an old ibanez cn100. Forgot how nice the ibanez was.. Great solid body with great action.. Honestly sounds as good as my gibson es-335.. The pickups are so hot you can talk through the bridge pickup


Doesnt matter who made her... me and Bitch... for life. Anything happens to her I will just die. I LOVE her. She is my muse. Highway One Stratocaster with some mods and custom setup. Seymour Duncan Hot Stack BRIDGE pup in the neck. Tone and volume pots bypassed. If it sounds bad it is because I didnt play well. Brutally honest. . The way I like my ladies. Pair her to a Twin Reverb and it goes so transparent every mistakeis glaringly obvious. I Love You Bitch!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 18, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> My accomplishment for the day..
> 
> watched Meet the Parents/Fockers and am wondering why I never did before. Quite good movies!
> 
> ...


Hey Sweetie! We have so much sun here indoor growing will never really take off. However harnassing rain water and containers... this is the only way forward I agree. Must be organic though. Nonuse getting home farms going if they just poison the water... some interesting thinking in this direction for sure.

Otherwise how are YOU?! Been a good minute since we last spoke.


----------



## roseypeach (Jan 18, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Hey Sweetie! We have so much sun here indoor growing will never really take off. However harnassing rain water and containers... this is the only way forward I agree. Must be organic though. Nonuse getting home farms going if they just poison the water... some interesting thinking in this direction for sure.
> 
> Otherwise how are YOU?! Been a good minute since we last spoke.


I'm really good, thanks for asking! How are you dear? Hope your New Year's was a good one! here's a little info on using gray water in the garden. It's a pretty good read, something to think about for sure! https://www.growveg.com/guides/using-grey-water-to-help-plants-survive-a-hot-summer/

We had our first snow of the year yesterday morning. It didn't last, now it's just really cold! I can't wait till spring gets here!


----------



## roseypeach (Jan 18, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> Doesnt matter who made her... me and Bitch... for life. Anything happens to her I will just die. I LOVE her. She is my muse. Highway One Stratocaster with some mods and custom setup. Seymour Duncan Hot Stack BRIDGE pup in the neck. Tone and volume pots bypassed. If it sounds bad it is because I didnt play well. Brutally honest. . The way I like my ladies. Pair her to a Twin Reverb and it goes so transparent every mistakeis glaringly obvious. I Love You Bitch!View attachment 3588489


That is bad ass!! 

Me LOVES it!! she's a beaut!

Cat got a new bigger amp for his Warlock for Christmas.
Boy can he make it sing..I'd love to hear you play!!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 18, 2016)

I made meatballs.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 18, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> I made meatballs.


I taste balls


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 18, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> That is bad ass!!
> 
> Me LOVES it!! she's a beaut!
> 
> ...


Hand-wired in the United Kingdom... build number 63 according to the back plate... shaking the walls till plaster comes falling is her game hehehe... Single ended class A like it was built in the 60's before amps needed a lot of volume, but loaded with valves to get up to modern gain levels. It is fantastic.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 18, 2016)

I am spoiled enough to own TWO Lionheart amps lol... 20w and 50w respectively... the 20 is already a beast...


----------



## roseypeach (Jan 19, 2016)

Mad Hamish said:


> View attachment 3588934
> Hand-wired in the United Kingdom... build number 63 according to the back plate... shaking the walls till plaster comes falling is her game hehehe... Single ended class A like it was built in the 60's before amps needed a lot of volume, but loaded with valves to get up to modern gain levels. It is fantastic.


Wow, that's a sweet setup you got there! I totally have to show that to Cat  

Bet you play great, any sound clips you can share?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 19, 2016)

All this guitar talk I'm gonna have to get mine back together asap.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 19, 2016)

this is a couple year old pic but i still love the guitar. its a mexican strat but i honestly think it plays as well as my american strat


----------



## Nyan Rapier (Jan 19, 2016)

I cleaned my desktop


----------



## Trousers (Jan 19, 2016)

chicks with dicks


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 19, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> I made meatballs.


Is that a euphemism, Danny?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 19, 2016)

It's inspiring to see all these musicians on RIU! We should make a RIU T&T YT channel to upload and share all the tunes and licks we're working on. That would rock...


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 19, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Is that a euphemism, Danny?


alas no. I made the real thing. From scratch.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 19, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> It's inspiring to see all these musicians on RIU! We should make a RIU T&T YT channel to upload and share all the tunes and licks we're working on. That would rock...


I'm down, let's do it.

Of course I put down the French horn in H/S & am sure my embouchure has long succumbed to disuse.
Prolly will sound like an elephant farting, . . . but I'm down !


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 19, 2016)

......i play the piano




well my biggest accomplishment for the day.. found a farmer to supply some eggs, some being a few thousand but thats just for this week
we hadnt had eggs at the food pantry i guess... for like 3 weeks. so that made alot of folk happy. and i like being able to serve local products. good for everybody


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 19, 2016)

Is there some sort of gigantic egg carton that you put those in?
I've never been around industrial chicken farming.
Just curious


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 19, 2016)

actually yes, lol
not too terribly different i suppose than those plastic tray deals that hold cups at restaurants, similar size i think, and they stack.
i wanna say they each hold 144, but may be bigger
ours anywau, im sure there are other methods
hopefully that makes sense

they then manually fill dozen cartons


----------



## dangledo (Jan 19, 2016)

started out with some coffee while making some dry sift. replaced a pump on a plow. trucks petro'd up. 2500 lbs ice melt in the spreader. cleaned and replaced a few glow plugs in the toolcat. about to finally get out and plow some snow and sling salt. my day just started.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 19, 2016)

dangledo said:


> started out with some coffee while making some dry sift. replaced a pump on a plow. trucks petro'd up. 2500 lbs ice melt in the spreader. cleaned and replaced a few glow plugs in the toolcat. about to finally get out and plow some snow and sling salt. my day just started.


Just started?
Damn, you must be east of me by a bunch, it's 40 deg F & 8:00 pm here.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 19, 2016)

central time here @11pm. well i did take a wifes xanax to get a few hours of shut eye after doing all above earlier today. drinking a cup of coffee then im off. so really my night is just starting


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 19, 2016)

Have a good night & pat that pup for me - he's cool.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 20, 2016)

not getting much done today.. woke up sick  no work


----------



## 420God (Jan 20, 2016)

srh88 said:


> not getting much done today.. woke up sick  no work


That sucks, I think I'm starting to come down with something too. The wife has been all snotted up the last 2 days and I'm starting to ache.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 20, 2016)

I installed an air cooled reflector on my 600 this morning.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 20, 2016)

I've made coffee. And that's about it. Gonna cut my hair and shave later today. Then later tonight bout 11ish gonna go down to the office and get high as fuck for what will probably be the last time for a good while. I'll probably pop into TC then if anyone wants to kick it.


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (Jan 20, 2016)

I led a 45-minute RPM cycle class at 5:30am.

I swam a half mile.

I trained 4 clients.

I led a one-hour Yoga class.

I cooked deer tenderloin (fried it).


----------



## sunni (Jan 20, 2016)

i accomplished fucking nothing today. and i feel great about it.

okay i did some house work but like whatever i mostly watched criminal minds.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 20, 2016)

I got the platinum trophy for Fallout 4. That's about it.


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 20, 2016)

i watched the little prince.. those with youngins, i might recommend.. i liked it, 3yr old seemed to like it.

also 
check out the bangin fro on white boy.. 


my day was pretty boring i guess. but nice..just chillin


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 20, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> I got the platinum trophy for Fallout 4. That's about it.


That must have taken some dedication. I just couldnt get into it I tried my best but I just dont get the Fallout hype. I only get to spend an hour or two at a time playing, too much crafting and such and I get bored. Same happened with Far Cry 4 was just too much collecting and crafting. 3 was fun.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 21, 2016)

I smoked, worked, talked shit. Pretty boring day.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jan 21, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I smoked, worked, talked shit. Pretty boring day.


Don't sell yourself short. Talking shit is very productive.


----------



## Trousers (Jan 21, 2016)

Chicks with dicks.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 21, 2016)

Cleaned house

Bout to give my dog a long overdue bath


----------



## Eltomcat (Jan 21, 2016)

Avatar scared me, I thought it was bimbo baggins.


----------



## ODanksta (Jan 21, 2016)

Loading a trailer. And It's wet and cold. But got a bunch of friend's helping..


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (Jan 21, 2016)

I drove home safely in lotsa hard rain. That was an accomplishment I think.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 23, 2016)

I changed primary & secondary fuel filters on my truck.
Changed the oil & filter, 3 u-joints & rebuilt the cardan joint in the front drive line.
Changed out manual lock-out hubs, cleaned & resealed my EGR valve.
Oh, and checked/adjusted tire pressures.

Whew, @greasemonkeyman - how'd I do?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 29, 2016)

Oh just planted a couple beans.


----------



## 420God (Jan 29, 2016)

Lol, a couple.

I just cleaned up the grow area and got ready to start hydro. Rockwool is soaking in phed water so I'll start a seed tomorrow.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 29, 2016)

420God said:


> Lol, a couple.
> 
> I just cleaned up the grow area and got ready to start hydro. Rockwool is soaking in phed water so I'll start a seed tomorrow.


What type of hydro you goin with? I've tried a couple methods with both ending badly.


----------



## 420God (Jan 29, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> What type of hydro you goin with? I've tried a couple methods with both ending badly.


DWC, I picked up a kit from ebay that had good reviews. Got a few pointers from some of the other members so I'm hoping I'll be able to keep the plant living the whole way through.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 29, 2016)

Yeah that was one. Just couldn't keep res temps under control.


----------



## Steve French (Jan 30, 2016)

Cracked my first homebrew this morning. It is 5 after all. Just AM. Shit, it tastes great, nice smells and lacing and all. Cloudy as fuck though. I think they need another week or two of bottle conditioning.


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (Jan 30, 2016)

I slept for 10 straight hours last night without waking up. I felt so good when I got up this morning.

I went to the gym and led a 45-minute RPM cycle class.

I attended (not as instructor) a 45-minute TRX class.

I walked around the track for 30 minutes to cool down.

I jumped on a trampoline for 15 minutes.

I went grocery shopping and ate a grilled salmon salad plus 16 ounces of low fat organic chocolate milk (yum).

I came home and crashed in this chair and can't move.


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 30, 2016)

i stuffed 6 jalapenos with about a lb of sausage, wrapped in a pack of bacon.. cooked em on the stove top. fried 4 eggs in the grease along with some corn tortillas.

and had THAT for breakfast



~2600 calories
~130g protein

and a freakin shit ton of fat.




fwm






i also saw a wolf or coyote or whatever.. at the park just now. suopr cool, almost came rigjt up to me.
never seen one before in this area


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 30, 2016)

I woke up, smoked, took a dump, whent back to bed.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 9, 2016)

420God said:


> DWC, I picked up a kit from ebay that had good reviews. Got a few pointers from some of the other members so I'm hoping I'll be able to keep the plant living the whole way through.


probably a little late, but can you add a drip ring, and a bottom drain via grommet? makes dwc life MUCH easier. after a couple dozen dwc's, I wont do it again without either. keeping that root crown wet with either bennies or sterile, which ever route, makes for much less issues later in the grow. you gonna journal this rip?


----------



## 420God (Feb 9, 2016)

dangledo said:


> probably a little late, but can you add a drip ring, and a bottom drain via grommet? makes dwc life MUCH easier. after a couple dozen dwc's, I wont do it again without either. keeping that root crown wet with either bennies or sterile, which ever route, makes for much less issues later in the grow. you gonna journal this rip?


It has the bottom drain but no drip ring, I'm looking at diy ones on youtube right now. I've been opening the bucket and scooping water out and pouring it over the clay stones since it's been in there, couple times a day. Don't know if that helps any. And I wasn't really planning on starting a journal, kinda didn't want to deal with some of the stupid that's been around the forum lately, but I did get pointers from a few friends here in TnT on how to get started.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 9, 2016)

420God said:


> It has the bottom drain but no drip ring, I'm looking at diy ones on youtube right now. I've been opening the bucket and scooping water out and pouring it over the clay stones since it's been in there, couple times a day. Don't know if that helps any. And I wasn't really planning on starting a journal, kinda didn't want to deal with some of the stupid that's been around the forum lately, but I did get pointers from a few friends here in TnT on how to get started.


 
20 gallon with drip^


yea main reason i rarely post or help. always an opposing opinion, which isnt bad, but always leads down path. yea top feed def helps for the youngins. there are a few benefits ime. no manual top feed. and keeping the root crown saturated when they are hitting many months in water, with either sterile or bennie nutrient solution, gives you room to breath as far as constant checks, and battling pathogens. list actually goes on, so id say do what you can. the hydrofarm drip ring is pretty easy to install on an existing setup. have you check out Heisenberg dwc tea thread? good stuff in there. your gardens always green, so im sure youll do well.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Feb 9, 2016)

dangledo said:


> View attachment 3604692
> 20 gallon with drip^
> 
> 
> yea main reason i rarely post or help. always an opposing opinion, which isnt bad, but always leads down path. yea top feed def helps for the youngins. there are a few benefits ime. no manual top feed. and keeping the root crown saturated when they are hitting many months in water, with either sterile or bennie nutrient solution, gives you room to breath as far as constant checks, and battling pathogens. list actually goes on, so id say do what you can. the hydrofarm drip ring is pretty easy to install on an existing setup. have you check out Heisenberg dwc tea thread? good stuff in there. your gardens always green, so im sure youll do well.


 just messin with ya...Im bored n shit


----------



## 420God (Feb 9, 2016)

dangledo said:


> View attachment 3604692
> 20 gallon with drip^
> 
> 
> yea main reason i rarely post or help. always an opposing opinion, which isnt bad, but always leads down path. yea top feed def helps for the youngins. there are a few benefits ime. no manual top feed. and keeping the root crown saturated when they are hitting many months in water, with either sterile or bennie nutrient solution, gives you room to breath as far as constant checks, and battling pathogens. list actually goes on, so id say do what you can. the hydrofarm drip ring is pretty easy to install on an existing setup. have you check out Heisenberg dwc tea thread? good stuff in there. your gardens always green, so im sure youll do well.


Haven't yet but I will now. @Gary Goodson was talking with me about compost teas and showing me some brewers. Definitely another thing I'm interested in once I get going. I have more than enough compost laying around here.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 9, 2016)

the brews are where it is at. 

speaking of compost, i accomplished a few other things today other than unsolicited advice. 

layered out about 20 yards of leaves collected in the fall. ill use it early spring when i transplant some trees.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 10, 2016)

I'll chime in with my unwanted $0.02 and say compost teas for DWC are a lifesaver. Biological warfare on the micro tip.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 10, 2016)

Also as for what I accomplished today... I hiked into the mountains and paid my respects to my two sets of inlaws, each on a different mountain.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 11, 2016)

Started pretty early this morning. I cleaned out the shed, took down an old wood swing set, and used the wood to make two 4ft X 8ft raised beds for the veggie garden. I'm about to go fill them up with compost and soil from last years garden. 


Basically(shoenice voice) I cleaned up outside just go and create another disaster.


----------



## ryan1918 (Feb 11, 2016)

Won't be going anywhere or doing anything next couple days will be like 1 degrees


----------



## Feisty1UR (Feb 11, 2016)

ryan1918 said:


> Won't be going anywhere or doing anything next couple days will be like 1 degrees


better stock up on mt dew then, eh?


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Feb 11, 2016)

Feisty1UR said:


> better stock up on mt dew then, eh?


Did he really use mt dew!?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 11, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Did he really use mt dew!?


He said he did for a whole grow AND it was some fire!


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Feb 11, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> He said he did for a whole grow AND it was some fire!


Lmao. Pics or it didn't happen. 


ryan1918 said:


> Won't be going anywhere or doing anything next couple days will be like 1 degrees


Show me how the plant drank that thick ass water quick enough to transpire? Did you use a 12watt cfl?


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 11, 2016)

I learned how to put zones rules and allow service on juniper srx 240 firewalls and why you should never name the one that yo set as node0 (the prime one) in an HA pair prime. 

Thrn I ate some jalapenos wrapped in bacon and stuffed with cheeze.

Then I looked at trucks on the internet and after seeing that a basic 4wheel drive crew cab costs almost 40k decided my truck was good enough. 

Then I got on RIU and posted a bunch of dumb shit


----------



## hellmutt bones (Feb 11, 2016)

Woke up pimped a few bitches and slapped a few niggs, smoked, whent back to the crib and straight lamping


----------



## neosapien (Feb 11, 2016)

I was out til 4:30am drinking and accomplished getting booted off the internet by the great firewall for talking on TC.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 11, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Also as for what I accomplished today... I hiked into the mountains and paid my respects to my two sets of inlaws, each on a different mountain.


Did you put them there?


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 11, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I was out til 4:30am drinking and accomplished getting booted off the internet by the great firewall for talking on TC.


The great firewall of china doesn't fuck around.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 11, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> The great firewall of china doesn't fuck around.


It was just getting good too. I was going to cam it up and show Pin and 420God the Taiwan chick I'm trying to bang with my wife. Then bam! I was not amused!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 11, 2016)

neosapien said:


> It was just getting good too. I was going to cam it up and show Pin and 420God the Taiwan chick I'm trying to bang with my wife. Then bam! I was not amused!


: ( Pic's!


----------



## neosapien (Feb 11, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> : ( Pic's!


A gentleman never kisses and tells. But since I'm not a gentleman I'll see what I can do.


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 12, 2016)

I had a celebratory binge and got a little messed up.
I shall do tje same monday


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (Feb 12, 2016)

Today's a rare day off. But I got 2 hours of exercise in between 5:00am and 7:30am.

I took care of plants.

I made a grocery list.

I fixed a 2-egg omlette with onion, bell pepper, mushrooms, and some of my favorite cajun seasoning, along with a piece of dry wheat toast and half an avocado.

I made marijuana muffins. Yum.

I have an appointment at my aunt's office today to get my will done.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 12, 2016)

These are the raised beds I made yesterday
 
But those weren't good enough for me. So here is the upgrade I made today.
 
I've only got one done so far, time for a bowl and a cig. Then I'll get started on the other one.


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 12, 2016)

holding down my homies
It ain't nun. I got you.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 12, 2016)

Not a god damn thing.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 12, 2016)

Took our Dyson vac in for servicing. Watching the guy work was exhausting. I could be management material!


----------



## Diabolical666 (Feb 12, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Not a god damn thing.


again?!


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Feb 12, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> These are the raised beds I made yesterday
> View attachment 3606776
> But those weren't good enough for me. So here is the upgrade I made today.
> View attachment 3606778
> I've only got one done so far, time for a bowl and a cig. Then I'll get started on the other one.



That's super fucked bro. Don't bury them in your own yard, always find an abandoned lot, and spread the bones in multiple graves. We talked about this.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 12, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> That's super fucked bro. Don't bury them in your own yard, always find an abandoned lot, and spread the bones in multiple graves. We talked about this.


No bro, you got it all wrong, thats a his and her plot for me and teh missus


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Feb 12, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> No bro, you got it all wrong, thats a his and her plot for me and teh missus


Nice! If you need a digger, holler, I got a bad ass trowel and black sweatpants and a black hoodie.


----------



## HoLE (Feb 13, 2016)

I took the wife to see Jeremy Hotz stand up comedian on Wednesday,,,,and I have been painting the living room /dining room for a few days,,can almost see the light at the end of the tunnell,,,did I spell that right,,tunell,,tunnel,,tunnell,,,,will finish paint tomorrow,,Saturday,,,and on Sunday will take her to Niagra Falls for some casino and dinner at the Skylon Tower,,,reservesations yo,,I know what I have done am doing and will do,,makes happy wife


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 13, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> again?!


Just might do it again today.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 13, 2016)

sampled some from my first lec grow. digging the lec light.


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (Feb 13, 2016)

I swap laps for 30 minutes.

I led a 45-minute RPM Cycle class.

I substitute-instructed a 45-minute Yoga class.

I conducted a training session for 3 women college softball players.

I went grocery shopping.

I came home and collapsed in this fucking chair. As soon as I gather the strength to walk to the fridge and get a marijuana muffin, I'm going to. That may be a while yet tho. I'm tired.


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 13, 2016)

Eye-ee


bu$hleaguer said:


> That's super fucked bro. Don't bury them in your own yard, always find an abandoned lot, and spread the bones in multiple graves. We talked about this.


----------



## Steve French (Feb 13, 2016)

Drank 14 beers.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 13, 2016)

I was fucking with the raised beds and used the side to help pick myself up, heard a crack and felt the top board move. Now I'm adding cut up 2x4 blocks to support the whole top ledge.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 13, 2016)

Today was a busy day of a very busy week. Beside being harvest week, I had a lot of business appointments. I had to interact with people and traffic, that always puts me in a bad mood. Today I potted 22 clones, then went to stock up on some groceries before the snow storm hits tonight. Unfortunately, everyone had the same idea: it took an hour to grab just a few items. I picked up a Philly cheese steak from the best place in town, went home and scarfed it down, then took an hour nap in the lazyboy. Woke up and grabbed my dozen moms from the veg tent so that I can cut off the best 36 clones and stick 'em in the aero cloner later tonight. I'm just wrapping up a 3 hour music practice session, then it's a 40 minute run on the treadmill. Next week will be easy with little grow room maintenance. That's good, because I can use a break...

Rare grow room shots, I can't fit all the tables in one angle -


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 15, 2016)

Out all night pushing snow. Back home for a little rest before we go back out for re-freeze.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 17, 2016)

^yep, about 40 hours of plowing in about 50 hours, thankfully. also 2 pallets of ice melt, lighter 


finally changed some oil, it was much needed. hadnt been changed since last winter.


zip tied a bunch of prairie grass collected last fall to an existing camo blind. hopefully i can use it for turkey this spring, but was a project for duck that i didnt get done to use this past fall. top flips up which is great for duck, but cant really get a good draw @34'' for turkey.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 17, 2016)

It's midnight, I've accomplished and currently accomplishing drinking copious amounts of alcohol at dinner and karaoke.


----------



## abe supercro (Feb 17, 2016)

isee you polished off that fruit art in the first image. ^ Oh, the photos are duplicates. Twice the fruit! 

Is that tall part watermelon.. what other kinds of fruit have u run into out yonder?


----------



## neosapien (Feb 17, 2016)

The watermelon is dank as fuck! Also went to my kind of brother in laws restaurant and ate his award winning chicken hotspot, which was pretty orgasmic.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 17, 2016)

We took a trip to the capital city for a couple days, so we're living it up big city style. I'm drunk, sorry for posting.


----------



## beanzz (Feb 17, 2016)

I got out of bed, where is my participation trophy?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 17, 2016)

dangledo said:


> ^yep, about 40 hours of plowing in about 50 hours, thankfully. also 2 pallets of ice melt, lighter
> 
> 
> finally changed some oil, it was much needed. hadnt been changed since last winter.
> ...


Last round alone was 20 hours. Gotta love the money but im ready to get the mowers out.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 17, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Last round alone was 20 hours. Gotta love the money but im ready to get the mowers out.


what mowers you run? ive been running exmark for the last 14 years.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 17, 2016)

dangledo said:


> what mowers you run? ive been running exmark for the last 14 years.


Exmark also. Mostly 48" walk behinds. Been at it 9 years


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 17, 2016)

Pulled my pud.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 17, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Exmark also. Mostly 48" walk behinds. Been at it 9 years



cant beat an exmark. you use a sulky or you walk it out? the vantage is where its at. had a 52 and 60, but didnt lease them again as i dropped most residential accounts. they were great, and virtually no turn around marks. looking at a 32 now, just picked up another old folks condo account. they freak out when they see a 60'' rider cutting the grass.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 17, 2016)

dangledo said:


> cant beat an exmark. you use a sulky or you walk it out? the vantage is where its at. had a 52 and 60, but didnt lease them again as i dropped most residential accounts. they were great, and virtually no turn around marks. looking at a 32 now, just picked up another old folks condo account. they freak out when they see a 60'' rider cutting the grass.


Yeah they're great for sure. I use a velkie for the most part except for steeper hills or if the grounds kinda soft. I do have a 36 as well that i use to get thru smaller gates that i always walk since it's belt driven and doesn't turn as tight as the hydros. And i so know what you mean with the old folks. Some of em are pretty outrageous.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 17, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Yeah they're great for sure. I use a velkie for the most part except for steeper hills or if the grounds kinda soft. I do have a 36 as well that i use to get thru smaller gates that i always walk since it's belt driven and doesn't turn as tight as the hydros. And i so know what you mean with the old folks. Some of em are pretty outrageous.


belt driven, now thats gansta. hats off to you.first walk behind was belt driven green tank, made by lesco. around 400lbs. buried that in a few yards. 

old folks have nothing to do but watch you like a hawk. a lot better when they have only one person, like a condo president, to relay their message. they just need a little reassurance youre there to take care of them. then the inevitable questions like can you dust my fan, or change a light bulb happen. I could never say no...


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (Mar 12, 2016)

Today I:

1. Got up at 5:00am.
2. Ate blueberries and an orange.
3. Took care of mary jane plants.
4. Went to the gym.
5. Ate a banana-and-a-half.
6. Swam laps for 30 minutes.
7. Did a 45-minute RMP cycle class.
8. Ate a serving of walnuts and drank a low sodium V8.
9. Went shopping for a new mask and anti-fog for my upcoming snorkeling trip to Florida.
10. Went shopping for a new pair of blue jeans and a belt.
11. Came home.
12. Ate tuna fish and whole wheat crackers and drank another low sodium V8.
13. And I'm about to take a 2-hour nap and wake up feeling great.

Top that bitches.


----------



## KLITE (Mar 13, 2016)

I spent 21 hours the other day transplanting and watering, stopped for an hour to eat and melt glass. Im proud.


----------



## 420God (Mar 13, 2016)

Almost all the snow has melted so I've spent the last couple days cleaning up around the farm.

Heading to the store in a little while to get a new blade for the chainsaw, I think this is the summer I build a cabin.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 13, 2016)

I'm smoking a pork shoulder today. I'll add more pics laterz


----------



## Dobby (Mar 13, 2016)

Got the new grow room about an hour from being done,
Went to the store and got me a couple of switchbacks (local beer) and came home a new route!
After all that, time to enjoy the new and quiet surroundings.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 13, 2016)

This is from about an hour ago. I've only opened the lid twice and didn't snap a fresh pic the second time.

I try not to open the lid a lot when I'm smoking because "if you're look'n, you ain't cook'n"


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Mar 13, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> This is from about an hour ago. I've only opened the lid twice and didn't snap a fresh pic the second time.
> View attachment 3630836
> I try not to open the lid a lot when I'm smoking because "if you're look'n, you ain't cook'n"


Don't be afraid to go way longer than you think on that shit brah. It sorta hits a temperature plateau and it takes forever to get the temp any higher.... That's what's breaking down the collagen and tough bits, you need to keep going until it starts raising more rapidly again. If you started that shit at 11am you may need to do it until like 7 or 8 pm, just so you know. It'll be tough and stringy if you take it off earlier.

Also, don't be afraid to wrap it in foil now and go 3 or 4 more hours like that to help it break down.


----------



## 420God (Mar 13, 2016)

Hiked out back and took a look around to get an idea of where I want the cabin. Still too wet to work back there but I was able to find some higher ground. 

I'll probably start a thread when I really get going on this.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 13, 2016)

420God said:


> Hiked out back and took a look around to get an idea of where I want the cabin. Still too wet to work back there but I was able to find some higher ground.
> 
> I'll probably start a thread when I really get going on this.
> 
> View attachment 3630885


I think I found that ax you've been looking for.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 13, 2016)

420God said:


> Hiked out back and took a look around to get an idea of where I want the cabin. Still too wet to work back there but I was able to find some higher ground.
> 
> I'll probably start a thread when I really get going on this.
> 
> View attachment 3630885



Dude! That'd be the perfect project and thread for me to live vicariously through you this summer lol!


----------



## CallinCarRamRod (Mar 13, 2016)

Absolutely friggen nothing. Have so much to do but I didn't do anything. Need to fix the grow room up, cleamn up the yard, split some wood, etc. But no I've just been sitting here lurking and doing nothing all day.

Oh, I went to taco bell. Does that count?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 13, 2016)

Finished framing a greenhouse and putting shelves in it. Just gotta wrap it and finish laying the brick floor. Now I'm relaxing eating this homemade pizza.

Edit....all the wood and bricks for this project were either recieved for free or recycled somehow. Note all the free lumber in the backround. Next is a new chicken coop and some more rabbit pens.


----------



## CallinCarRamRod (Mar 13, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Finished framing a greenhouse and putting shelves in it. Just gotta wrap it and finish laying the brick floor. Now I'm relaxing eating this homemade pizza.


Picture of the pizza?
That's a nice greenhouse. You using the natural ground for ypour plants? Or are they going on the shelf


----------



## neosapien (Mar 13, 2016)

I've been searching Amazon all day trying to figure out what nutrients I want to try next. And intermittently watching "Hell on Wheels".


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 13, 2016)

CallinCarRamRod said:


> Picture of the pizza?
> That's a nice greenhouse. You using the natural ground for ypour plants? Or are they going on the shelf


We moved into a new house a few months ago and there was a pile of bricks on the property so those will be the floor. I was gonna use gravel but i can get free bricks at work if the pile i have isnt enough. Only thing a bought for this project was the plastic its getting wrapped it. 6 mil conscruction plastic. Here's some pie for ya.


----------



## CallinCarRamRod (Mar 13, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> We moved into a new house a few months ago and there was a pile of bricks on the property so those will be the floor. I was gonna use gravel but i can get free bricks at work if the pile i have isnt enough. Only thing a bought for this project was the plastic its getting wrapped it. 6 mil conscruction plastic. Here's some pie for ya.


I like your pie. Your a man whose not afraid to put toppings on that thing.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 13, 2016)

CallinCarRamRod said:


> I like your pie. Your a man whose not afraid to put toppings on that thing.


They were left over from this mornings omelets.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 13, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Don't be afraid to go way longer than you think on that shit brah. It sorta hits a temperature plateau and it takes forever to get the temp any higher.... That's what's breaking down the collagen and tough bits, you need to keep going until it starts raising more rapidly again. If you started that shit at 11am you may need to do it until like 7 or 8 pm, just so you know. It'll be tough and stringy if you take it off earlier.
> 
> Also, don't be afraid to wrap it in foil now and go 3 or 4 more hours like that to help it break down.


Pulled it out at 8pm and let it rest for 30 min


----------



## neosapien (Mar 14, 2016)

I woke up and made coffee. Then checked my bank account to see if my tax refund was deposited. It was. Then pulled the trigger on the nutrients. Going with GH's Maxigro and Maxibloom. Primarily because I've yet to try a granular nute. And also because it was cheap. That's my day do far.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Mar 14, 2016)

I fucked a prostitute on gta. Then smoked a boul after the kids whent to school and now im just watching "Mountain Monsters" that fat dude is hilarious when he runs.. might take a nother nap later.


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Mar 14, 2016)

I had a morning wank and then ordered a new R/O system and a few nutrients. After that I had some coffee and wanked some more. 

Would you look at the time, 2hours after me last wank, brb.

FML.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 17, 2016)

Started laying bricks in the greenhouse yesterday. I'll pick up some more from work today.


----------



## ODanksta (Mar 17, 2016)

Fuck I've been frying balls for the last 12 hours.. On 10 mgs 2C-P and 70mgs synthetic mescaline....

It's been a great night.


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Mar 17, 2016)

I just installed my reverse osmosis filter after an hour of plumbing work and am VERY slowly filling a bucket of water.

And I also had a wank afterwards, naturally.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 17, 2016)

I made it to a minute seventeen with








a new personal best


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 18, 2016)

Almost done just 2 more rows.


----------



## dangledo (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## neosapien (Mar 18, 2016)

I've decided for the next grow I'm gonna go back to what I started with, rockwool. Still unsure on how I'm gonna grow it but the clones are finally shooting out tap roots. So I'm off to the grow store to pick some shit up. I gave my wife $100 and said take the little human and go to the mall, don't bother me today lol. She was more than happy to oblige me lol. I've actually yet to accomplish anything today but I have a plan atleast...


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 18, 2016)

Fed and local taxes done, just state to do...and without Turbotax for the first time in 15 years


----------



## dgthumb (Mar 18, 2016)

What have I done today, I made coffee.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Mar 18, 2016)

dgthumb said:


> What have I done today, I made coffee and pooped.


fixed it for ya


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 18, 2016)

Currently digging a 3x40 cornrow. I'll be installing fans in the greenhouse and hopefully get it wrapped. Then i got a bunch of transplanting to do. Leave me alone riu I'm busy.


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (Mar 18, 2016)

I skipped working out this morning to make an early birthday celebration (cake) at work.

I skipped working out at lunch to eat a pizza buffet with friends.

I went to the gym out of guilt at 4:00pm to swim, but got bumped out of the pool after 30 minutes because the Special Olympics kids decided to show up early to swim.

So I had a bad health day.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 18, 2016)

It took me a half hour on the NOAA website to renew my Halibut subsistence permit.
The fucking password program wears fuckin clown shoes.
CAN THEY MAKE IT ANY MORE CONFUSING?!?


Whew!


----------



## 420God (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm getting spring cleanup done. 

Searching for brown spots on brown grass at 70 mph.


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Mar 22, 2016)

I cooked minute rice in 58 seconds today. One of my greatest accomplishments.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 22, 2016)

Pulled my pud.


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 22, 2016)

Went to the gym
Spent an hour or so looking for the right. .or in that matter the oil people most use or recommend their 3.6 outback

About to take the kids to the library. ...damn kids have another week off ....kids have more days off from school than they know what to do with. ....also. ..I've taken notice that teachers arnt as pro active now as when I was in school... not that my daughter's are failing. .both are straight A's....but I've taken notice that teachers will put blame on the parents as to why the kids are failing or doing poorly


----------



## dangledo (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 26, 2016)

I'm throwing down on some Cajun Alfredo with sausage, shrimp, chicken, and bacon! It also has sun dried tomatoes, red bell pepper, jalapeños, onion, and garlic. Mmmmmmm
 
Thug life! I'll post more pics when I'm done.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 26, 2016)

Topped with a little mozzarella, parmesan, and flat leaf parsley


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 27, 2016)

I done fuck all at work today and got paid $600 to do that


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 27, 2016)

planted roses in the community garden. been fighting off cougars all dam day.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 27, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> planted roses in the community garden. been fighting off cougars all dam day.


Don't let them go to waste, dude! Send 'em over this way. Next time, tell them they're beautiful, and ask them to strike a sexy pose and snap their pic. Then post them here so we can fap away. Thanks, Danny...


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 27, 2016)

Played a wedding downtown with my group, it was good to see them. Picked up a steak burrito on the way home, scarfed it, and fell asleep for an hour in the lazyboy. Woke up and blazed out of my new glass bong with an inline perc (love it) and practiced for about 3 hours, then ran on the treadmill for 40 minutes. I watched some stupid shit, then spent an hour on trimming back 22 one week old sog plants in tray 1. Pretty good day. Looking forward to not doing shit today...


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 27, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Played a wedding downtown with my group, it was good to see them. Picked up a steak burrito on the way home, scarfed it, and fell asleep for an hour in the lazyboy. Woke up and blazed out of my new glass bong with an inline perc (love it) and practiced for about 3 hours, then ran on the treadmill for 40 minutes. I watched some stupid shit, then spent an hour on trimming back 22 one week old sog plants in tray 1. Pretty good day. Looking forward to not doing shit today...


I dont believe the running in treadmill bit


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I dont believe the running in treadmill bit


I wouldn't believe that, either. It would be impossible to run_ in_ the treadmill. I ran _on_ it


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 27, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> I wouldn't believe that, either. It would be impossible to run_ in_ the treadmill. I ran _on_ it





tyler.durden said:


> I wouldn't believe that, either. It would be impossible to run_ in_ the treadmill. I ran _on_ it


I live in the upside down country you will have to excuse my poor choice of words


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I live in the upside down country you will have to excuse my poor choice of words


This song is perfect rite now.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 27, 2016)

I just woke up, what more do you want from me?


----------



## 420God (Mar 27, 2016)

I accomplished getting a hangover.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 27, 2016)

I accomplished waking up at 10am. After another cup of coffee, I'm gonna go hide some eggs around the yard.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 27, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> ran on the treadmill for 40 minutes


I'd never make 40 minutes of this.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2016)

the house, it is clean.


----------



## Dobby (Mar 27, 2016)

A good day. Got the heat running in the new grow room. I'm pretty low on supply so it am germing 3 autos - Sour Diesel and 2 photos for an early summer harvest - a Blue Dream and a Trainwreck. That should hold me until the regular harvest comes in. 

Last two grows were hydro, this one is going to be soil.


----------



## dangledo (Mar 28, 2016)

My eighth year at RIU


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 28, 2016)

A 13 hour straight workday. Oh, and I took a shit this morning and managed to read an entire Conan the Barbarian comic while I was at it.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 28, 2016)

dangledo said:


> My eighth year at RIU


And you're still stable. Congrats!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 28, 2016)

dangledo said:


> My eighth year at RIU


Damn, you got me by like 19 days.

The life of a procrastinating stoner.


----------



## butterbudface (Mar 29, 2016)

Some guy used these shitty nail in anchors to fit the brackets on my security gate, so I replaced them with security coach screws.

The girlfriend complained about the shitty looking light fixtures we have in the bathroom and the living room so I gave her money to go pick out the ones she likes and I fit them. 

I didn't think they looked shit, but i must admit the new ones looks better.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 29, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> A 13 hour *straight* workday. Oh, and I took a shit this morning and managed to read an entire Conan the Barbarian comic while I was at it.


So to speak


----------



## dangledo (Mar 29, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Damn, you got me by like 19 days.
> 
> The life of a procrastinating stoner.


you should've procrastinated another 4 days for 4/20


----------



## Downtowntillman (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## 420God (Apr 3, 2016)

Gave my car an oil change today. Saved myself almost $100.

Nice having to only do it every 10,000 miles.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm starting to feel a bit better today. Haven't accomplished shit but thinking of maybe going to Lowes to look at flooring. Be the first time I've left the house since Thursday.


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 3, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I'm starting to feel a bit better today. Haven't accomplished shit but thinking of maybe going to Lowes to look at flooring. Be the first time I've left the house since Thursday.


what? You sick?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 3, 2016)

I cleaned some more junk out of storage, changed my oil, took a nap and changed my ringtone on my new phone. I was so tempted to change it to "In the Ghetto" when my boss calls.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 3, 2016)

420God said:


> Gave my car an oil change today. Saved myself almost $100.
> 
> Nice having to only do it every 10,000 miles.
> 
> View attachment 3648846 View attachment 3648847 View attachment 3648848 View attachment 3648850


Does it pass emissions? Lol


----------



## 420God (Apr 3, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Does it pass emissions? Lol


Idk, don't have to worry about it in my state. My last jetta I did an EGR delete kit when I rebuilt the turbo.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 3, 2016)

I helped a guy who had a grand mal seizure and fell onto a metal railing and then onto a concrete walkway. Gave him first aid and called the paramedics. I heard later he had another seizure in the ambulance on the way to the hospital, so I'm glad I made the call. Apparently you can have seizures coming off certain medications too quickly.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 3, 2016)

420God said:


> Idk, don't have to worry about it in my state. My last jetta I did an EGR delete kit when I rebuilt the turbo.


I want a diesel Jetta wagon or an electric car. I wish there was a diesel electric hybrid for sale, but alas, General Electric is only selling these;


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 3, 2016)

Pulled down some clones, and sprayed some silver. Trimmed 2lbs of Dragonfruit. Fed, watered and weeded the greenhouse/raised beds. Now I am about to accomplish myself a hot shower, and dab out on the couch w/ some pizza rolls.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 3, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Pulled down some clones, and sprayed some silver. Trimmed 2lbs of Dragonfruit. Fed, watered and weeded the greenhouse/raised beds. Now I am about to accomplish myself a hot shower, and dab out on the couch w/ some pizza rolls.


Betcha don't remember much past - - Now! - -


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 3, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Pulled down some clones, and sprayed some silver. Trimmed 2lbs of Dragonfruit. Fed, watered and weeded the greenhouse/raised beds. Now I am about to accomplish myself a hot shower, and dab out on the couch w/ some pizza rolls.


I haven't had those since forever. Can I haz? The combo ones are the best


----------



## dangledo (Apr 4, 2016)

power washed the house and deck. leveled our pool, was on the verge of collapse from 2 days of 60 mph straight-line wind, and being 12 yo. old and rusted out around the base. pressed some bubble, went fishing, jarred some durban mist, and worked on making a baby.


----------



## 420God (Apr 4, 2016)

dangledo said:


> power washed the house and deck. leveled our pool, was on the verge of collapse from 2 days of 60 mph straight-line wind, and being 12 yo. old and rusted out around the base. pressed some bubble, went fishing, jarred some durban mist, and worked on making a baby.


Cool! Have any others or is this your first?


----------



## neosapien (Apr 4, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> what? You sick?


Yeah, never went to the doctor but pretty sure I got a respiratory infection and maybe a sinus infection. I feel fucked still but a little better. I never did make it to Lowes and woke up late for work today. I'm gonna see if they call and ask what I'm doing lol.


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 4, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Yeah, never went to the doctor but pretty sure I got a respiratory infection and maybe a sinus infection. I feel fucked still but a little better. I never did make it to Lowes and woke up late for work today. I'm gonna see if they call and ask what I'm doing lol.


that shit is going around man. It cycled through our whole house. I haven't gotten it yet.... Glad you're on the mend Neo. Now get your ass to Lowes. Pick me up some slug bait while you're there will ya?


----------



## srh88 (Apr 4, 2016)

420God said:


> Cool! Have any others or is this your first?


i dont think anyone is going to give you a baby


----------



## dangledo (Apr 4, 2016)

420God said:


> Cool! Have any others or is this your first?


It will be our first. @33yo it's now or never. although the option still stands, in ground pool and multiple vacations orrrrrr shitty diapers and college tuition. Must be getting old cause the thought of a little one seems pretty cool at this point. trying to make one is a pretty good time, too.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 4, 2016)

Took a friend of mine to get knee surgery and then took him home. I've been taking care of him today but I wanted to run home and check on my chickies. And they are lovely. Now i'm going to smoke a bowl and then...after I am no longer high I will go back over there and stay the night to make sure he's ok his first night. He should be fine. He's 6'5 and like 400 pounds though so. I told him if he falls i'll bring stuff to where he is on the floor but he's pretty much on his own as far as getting back up.


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Apr 4, 2016)

So far.....nothing.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 5, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Yeah, never went to the doctor but pretty sure I got a respiratory infection and maybe a sinus infection. I feel fucked still but a little better. I never did make it to Lowes and woke up late for work today. I'm gonna see if they call and ask what I'm doing lol.


Get to the Dr.
It could be from Mold/Rodent droppings from property hunting. It happened to me, got sick as dog only to find out that Cipro (antibiotic) causes my tendons to snap.

I waited too long to get help because, well, I'm tough damn it.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 5, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Get to the Dr.
> It could be from Mold/Rodent droppings from property hunting. It happened to me, got sick as dog only to find out that Cipro (antibiotic) causes my tendons to snap.
> 
> I waited too long to get help because, well, I'm tough damn it.


Didn't @neosapien recently go on an overseas trip? Could have an exotic bug. That's no joke.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 5, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Didn't @neosapien recently go on an overseas trip? Could have an exotic bug. That's no joke.


I thought that but figured his child would get it first. 

I seem to remember him having dreams of cheap property, this True OG causes loss of time and space.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 5, 2016)

Elbow and a half done inside of an hour. My new record.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 5, 2016)

Turns out I'm meaner than I thought. I helped him, but when he smarted off I would poke his knee. *sigh* 

Today I took an elderly lady a long, white wig I had because she was preparing a Mrs. Clause outfit for her church's Christmas in July party and she needed a white wig she could make a bun with. I'm putting this in my accomplishments for today because that's really all I did today besides smoke. It's my day off and it's my birth month so really nothing is required of me and that's exactly what I feel like giving.


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 9, 2016)

So far went poopy and went for a 2 1/2 mile walk with the wife, kids, and dog


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 10, 2016)

Replaced both flower and veg bulbs. Just ate breakfast(dippy eggs with sausage and toast. So fancy). Bout to do some watering before meeting my brother for dinner. Tis his anniversary of birth. Oh and got grocercy shopping done for the week.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 10, 2016)

Spring-ish cleaning around the yard, still mostly frozen around here but did what I could. Still at it, actually, started just after 7:00. I get bored sitting around so I smoke and reorganize my trailer, talk with neighbours, get ready for the week etc etc. Wearing plaid is not just for the dudes with the beards, plus, they never wear bibs which makes it easy to see who's really real


----------



## Steve French (Apr 10, 2016)

Went to church. Praise Jesus!


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 12, 2016)

I paid a guy to remove my colon here in Monterey.
Now if I can find a delivery service for just a small edible.


----------



## cindysid (Apr 12, 2016)

Cleaned my "grow lab" and made a schedule for my sog project. I also had to replace a used ballast that I bought as a "bargain"...oh well.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 12, 2016)

Risked it and put my summer garden in the ground: 5 each of the various already in one gal pots germed in February in the greenhouse
Bella Rosa tomato
Italian Sausage tomato
Amish Paste tomato
Heinz 1370 tomato
Inca Jewel Tomato
Red Pepper
Green Pepper
Chilhuacle negro chile
Aji Verde chile
EDit: forgot the Aztec Black corn


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 12, 2016)

Yes Annie, they be coming


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 12, 2016)

Mixed up 600 gallons of nutes. Had a nice visit from @ODanksta. He gave me a chocolate krispie bar that's strong enough to eat by the sliver and I'm sooooo toasted. Made ham n beans, fuckin yum! Drank a few of the finest microbrews
available anywhere near here... 
and before you snipe n sneer, 
best bend yer ear; 
this is Ft Collins, do ya hear?
We know our beer. 
Those who know just shed a tear. 

Now it's time to chill with my girl, my hot tub and my enail, lol


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 12, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Risked it and put my summer garden in the ground: 5 each of the various already in one gal pots germed in February in the greenhouse
> Bella Rosa tomato
> Italian Sausage tomato
> Amish Paste tomato
> ...


mmmmmmmmm Chilhuacle negros! WOOT, I'm so excited I never thought I'd get to see them ha ha! It's a good spring.

I needed to do my taxes so instead I scanned all my receipts  Procrastination, pro level.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 12, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Yes Annie, they be coming


Swear to god you knew I was posting! 





Oh yeah and pics or gtfo LOL


----------



## 420God (Apr 12, 2016)

Cleared more branches off logs today and cut down a dead tree using only the axe. Way more work than I thought that'd be.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 12, 2016)

420God said:


> Cleared more branches off logs today and cut down a dead tree using only the axe. Way more work than I thought that'd be.
> 
> View attachment 3655776


swing harder


----------



## Steve French (Apr 12, 2016)

420God said:


> Cleared more branches off logs today and cut down a dead tree using only the axe. Way more work than I thought that'd be.
> 
> View attachment 3655776


The buckskins in my area used to do this shite where they would poison an axe and hit all the trees with it. They'd come back next year and they would all be dead and could be pushed over.

Well, they use a chainsaw now, you should try it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 12, 2016)

Yo, I love my Stihl.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 12, 2016)

420God said:


> Cleared more branches off logs today and cut down a dead tree using only the axe. Way more work than I thought that'd be.
> 
> View attachment 3655776


You know to be considered finished you need to pull that stump too.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 12, 2016)

I say that, but I probably couldn't cut the tree. You are to be commended.

Makes you think of our fore fathers, me anyway.


----------



## 420God (Apr 12, 2016)

I have 3 chainsaws. Sometimes it feels good to swing the ax around.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 12, 2016)

420God said:


> I have 3 chainsaws. Sometimes it feels good to swing the ax around.


Yeah, like to loosen up you shoulders & shit, now pick up the saw since you're nice & limber.


----------



## Steve French (Apr 12, 2016)

420God said:


> I have 3 chainsaws. Sometimes it feels good to swing the ax around.


 Hipster.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 12, 2016)

Steve French said:


> Hipster.


No beard or man-bun, and we both know it doesn't work with out both.


----------



## Steve French (Apr 12, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> No beard or man-bun, and we both know it doesn't work with out both.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 12, 2016)

I accomplished some fries...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 12, 2016)

Steve French said:


>


Hey dude, don't be doggin the Doc.
No beard or bun there - he's the real deal.


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Apr 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3655803
> 
> I accomplished some fries...




are those bacon bits? looks tasty


----------



## dangledo (Apr 13, 2016)

4500$ for a new turbo for my dump at 58k miles. basically tossed 80 yards of mulch for free


----------



## astronautrob (Apr 13, 2016)

I got out of bed


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 13, 2016)

3 scrambled eggs and blueberry muffin


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 13, 2016)

Cleaned up around the place. Oh and I made coffee :

Hopefully go get a haircut, been meaning to do that for a week or two now.


----------



## 420God (Apr 13, 2016)

dangledo said:


> 4500$ for a new turbo for my dump at 58k miles. basically tossed 80 yards of mulch for free


Ouch.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 13, 2016)

I've been staring at a ceiling for about a week and a half.

1970's stipple, why why why why why why why.

Stipple is pretty fun to say though, I'll give it that


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 13, 2016)

Woke up and drank lots of water. Now its time for coffee.




Then im gonna do it all over again


----------



## 420God (Apr 13, 2016)

Seems to be working so I'm listing it as an accomplishment.

Made a small vacuum chamber using a brake tool and it's been holding pressure since yesterday.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 14, 2016)

made this after work today.. had to get something for work so i went to home depot.. 1"x8"x8' for 2 dollar a length... so i loaded up on em lol. its not the prettiest raised bed.. but itll do. tilled up the yard and stuff.. just gotta get out all the clumps of grass and top it off with some good soil.. next i gotta paint my fence and spread out some grass seed. then my yards all caught up


----------



## dux (Apr 14, 2016)

Almost made it all day with no cannabis!! Just took my last 2 pokes of all the cannabis I have.
Probation for me now, gotta piss in cup next Monday.oh well,i can change my lifestyle for a Couple years?
Bunch of bull shit for growing a Damn plant..


----------



## srh88 (Apr 14, 2016)

dux said:


> Almost made it all day with no cannabis!! Just took my last 2 pokes of all the cannabis I have.
> Probation for me now, gotta piss in cup next Monday.oh well,i can change my lifestyle for a Couple years?
> Bunch of bull shit for growing a Damn plant..


sucks man.. i could never do probation


----------



## 420God (Apr 14, 2016)

dux said:


> Almost made it all day with no cannabis!! Just took my last 2 pokes of all the cannabis I have.
> Probation for me now, gotta piss in cup next Monday.oh well,i can change my lifestyle for a Couple years?
> Bunch of bull shit for growing a Damn plant..


You'll learn to time out your visits, I did.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 14, 2016)

Finished my taxes, ouch.


----------



## 420God (Apr 14, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Finished my taxes, ouch.


What's the deadline? Cutting it close aren't we.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 14, 2016)

420God said:


> What's the deadline? Cutting it close aren't we.


LOL 4/18 and yeah I like to submit my return right at the peak of the influx, signal to noise......


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 14, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> LOL 4/18 and yeah I like to submit my return right at the peak of the influx, signal to noise......


 Indeed ! Ask not for whom the bell curve tolls ...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 15, 2016)

So far I've watered the greenhouse bout to run some errands. When i get home I'll be building a new fire pit. Yesterday i taught the girlfriend hiw to use the tiller and she tilled us up a nice 40 ft corn row. Wish you guys could see the video of her tilling. It's hilarious.


----------



## VenomGrower6990 (Apr 15, 2016)

Sitting around waiting for daylight drinking coffee to wake up a bit. Then to the tent to check on the ladies.


----------



## 420God (Apr 15, 2016)

We got the garden tilled up too and detailed the car yesterday.


----------



## SunnyJim (Apr 15, 2016)

420God said:


> We got the garden tilled up too and detailed the car yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3657530


SJ likes this very much.


----------



## roseypeach (Apr 15, 2016)

I've managed to stay out of the bathroom for about 30 min..

if I get to feeling better, I'm finishing up cleaning up the flower beds.

This...damn flu..sucks..


----------



## 420God (Apr 15, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> I've managed to stay out of the bathroom for about 30 min..
> 
> if I get to feeling better, I'm finishing up cleaning up the flower beds.
> 
> This...damn flu..sucks..


Awe. Hope you feel better.


----------



## roseypeach (Apr 15, 2016)

420God said:


> Awe. Hope you feel better.


thanks brother  btw, nice lot you have there! We've got to get it ours done too, just waiting on our tiller to be ready. The guy we bought it from is rebuilding it for us, should be ready by the end of next week.


----------



## VenomGrower6990 (Apr 15, 2016)

420God said:


> We got the garden tilled up too and detailed the car yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3657530


I need to get mine tilled up here soon too. Just about that time to start the outdoor garden with tomatoes and peppers and such. Getting excited!! Love the gardening season outdoors too.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 15, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Finished my taxes, *ouch*.


You're tellin me. Glad your done though
Not only do I have to file with a pin because some motherfucker keeps sending in false returns in my name  but
I had a second on the house I let go foreclosure in stockton right about 7yrs ago. That mother fucking lender just 1099c'd me a couple months ago. Didn't owe shit to the feds(thank you for extending the mortgage debt relief act congress), but I had to give Ca $5500 just for that bullshit.
Lame.


----------



## roseypeach (Apr 15, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> You're tellin me. Glad your done though
> Not only do I have to file with a pin because some motherfucker keeps sending in false returns in my name  but
> I had a second on the house I let go foreclosure in stockton right about 7yrs ago. That mother fucking lender just 1099c'd me a couple months ago. Didn't owe shit to the feds(thank you for extending the mortgage debt relief act congress), but I had to give Ca $5500 just for that bullshit.
> Lame.


discharged debts can be a mutherfucker


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 15, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> You're tellin me. Glad your done though
> Not only do I have to file with a pin because some motherfucker keeps sending in false returns in my name  but
> I had a second on the house I let go foreclosure in stockton right about 7yrs ago. That mother fucking lender just 1099c'd me a couple months ago. Didn't owe shit to the feds(thank you for extending the mortgage debt relief act congress), but I had to give Ca $5500 just for that bullshit.
> Lame.


Lamest poor tax I know, charging people for defaulting on a loan as putative income.


----------



## roseypeach (Apr 15, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Lamest poor tax I know, charging people for defaulting on a loan as putative income.


yep..doing taxes has been my occupation for several years now and let me say, I hate my job. Nothing worse than telling customers they owe, especially when they can't pay you what your time is worth


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 15, 2016)

first year in forever i did my taxes without Turbotax and saved myself $80


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 15, 2016)

Couldn't sleep thinking about how much work my bike needs just for some motos up at mx207 this weekend. Went to the shop at 4:47am, rebuilt the front end, broke down 4 duel beadlocks put new rubbers on, took out the petcock and started troubleshooting a gremlin in my fcr carb. Figured it out (I think) I should really run an inline fuel filter apparently ha. So my quads even more apart now but at least I'm on the other side of the hill.. Also got into work early and have done substantial modifications on this patients gnarly cast


----------



## 420God (Apr 16, 2016)

Sold a truck I was selling at around 1am drunk as fuck. Guy had cash so fuck it I'm happy.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 16, 2016)

I've accomplished making 2 cups of coffee. Either going to start laying some flooring in the basement or start ripping out them steps. Still deciding if I have enough pent up rage to properly swing a sledgehammer.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 16, 2016)

I went hard on breakfast today


----------



## $bkbbudz$ (Apr 16, 2016)

Bought a great AC unit at an AWESOME price too keep me and my gurlz cool for the summer.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## 420God (Apr 16, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I went hard on breakfast today
> View attachment 3658416
> View attachment 3658417


That looks awesome! When am I getting that burger?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 16, 2016)

I got half of the bolts mounting the RV body to the frame off and I got all the bolts and screws holding the RV body to the van cab off too.

I'm just taking a lunch break before I get the rest. I plan on having the body off the frame some time this afternoon.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 16, 2016)

neosapien said:


> sledgehammer.


----------



## bbxww (Apr 16, 2016)

Cut the grass in the backyard. Didn't fell like doing the front part cause I had a cold beer waiting and the playoffs are on.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 16, 2016)

Pulled my pud. 
Again.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 16, 2016)

picked up a seasons worth of dog shit that finally unfroze.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 16, 2016)

planted herbs in our new community garden. ima make gardeners out of all these cougars.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 16, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> planted herbs in our new community garden. ima make gardeners out of all these cougars.


Cougars are "Meat" eating carnivores not herb farmers.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 16, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> I got half of the bolts mounting the RV body to the frame off and I got all the bolts and screws holding the RV body to the van cab off too.
> 
> I'm just taking a lunch break before I get the rest. I plan on having the body off the frame some time this afternoon.


Calling it quits until tomorrow.

Got all but the last two off and I can't get to them until I remove the gas tank. The bolts holding the gas tank in place are bent from the wreck the RV was in, and I left my hack saw at work. 

The last bolt I removed was a bitch. I had to use a cheater pipe from start to finish on it and it was in a tight spot. It was between two cross members, a brake line, the rear axle and next to the exhaust pipe. It took me nearly an hour to get the damn thing off.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 16, 2016)

speaking of removing bolts...

had to remove a security door at work this week, it had those "irreversible" bolts holding it on. i had no idea how to remove them.

so i took a grinder and squared off two sides of each bolt, which gave my vice grips just enough room to grip on.

i have yet to meet a piece of metal that could outsmart me.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 16, 2016)

Did a shitload of chores, then gave puppy a bath. Still haven't decided on a name...


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Apr 16, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3658771
> 
> Did a shitload of chores, then gave puppy a bath. Still haven't decided on a name...


No save the puppy smell!


----------



## dux (Apr 16, 2016)

Cleaned out the frig yesterday morning,forgot to put it out in the garage, my oldest dog ate most of it! Then at about 2:30am. She had a massive poop attack in squirt form in my living room! So today I shampoo'd my carpet twice and got my yard de-thatched, mowed and vacuumed and still made it out fishing for a couple hours! Weather here is in the 70's gorgeous !!!


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 17, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3658771
> 
> Did a shitload of chores, then gave puppy a bath. Still haven't decided on a name...


Dawn, Palmolive, Dove, A Jax ?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 17, 2016)

Have cleaned up front yard, and had a smoked salmon sandwicg for vreakfast. Twas good


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 17, 2016)

Went for a walk in a 123 acre Arboretum, on a college campus along a river, right next to a downtown area.


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 19, 2016)

gonna work on cat enclosure more today, two walls are up.


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 20, 2016)

So far gave my boxer a much needed bath and cleaned 1 bathroom. ...2 more to go....

Bathrooms are gross when u have 3 females and 1 male


----------



## Downtowntillman (Apr 20, 2016)

My mother has lupus! Cut her grass and got it looking like she would do it. Nice and perfect as she says. Love her smile. It lights my day up! 

Got good ol sonic ready for the day! Washed the car. Hit my guy up and I get my usual. But he surprised me with something I used to do for my regulars.. Within reason of the size and how much you get each time. 

I didn't have any change. He wanted $4.20 for a quarter! Lol. No change in my pocket. When i did it, i made someone do the same thing. This fool makes me go to the store and get change for a dollar. Karma he said.

Needless to say. Got a quarter for cheap. He had a good laugh and I left with a smile.

Happy 4/20


----------



## Dobby (Apr 20, 2016)

Went to the gym and did a 45 minute run, came home and smoked a bowl x 2 soon to be 3


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 20, 2016)

I accomplished a picture of beautiful Pikes Peak


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 21, 2016)

More food! I made Spanish chorizo, shredded chicken, and tater soup. Mmmmmm


----------



## 420God (Apr 21, 2016)

Getting more work done on the old farm truck. Almost ready for paint.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 21, 2016)

420God said:


> Getting more work done on the old farm truck. Almost ready for paint.
> 
> View attachment 3662505 View attachment 3662506


That looks real clean for the body style. What year is that? Gas, diesel?


----------



## 420God (Apr 21, 2016)

neosapien said:


> That looks real clean for the body style. What year is that? Gas, diesel?


It's kind of a Frankenstein truck, all made from other trucks. It's an 87' body and frame but it has a 351 Cleveland big block, which they stopped using in the 70's, I think. Engine only has 50,000 miles and it has posi rear end.

I have an 89' I'm switching parts out with. Here's the lift gate I'm putting on the rebuild.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 21, 2016)

Haha lift gate? That's fucking sick. You gonna do flat bed/stake bed or what you thinking there?


----------



## 420God (Apr 21, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Haha lift gate? That's fucking sick. You gonna do flat bed/stake bed or what you thinking there?


Yep, I think it's a 12 ft flatbed, with the lift gate out its 16'. I have the tall steel sides that lock in or short wood ones, the wood sides look better.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 22, 2016)

Just killed myself on a bong rip. Now it's time to shower, then off the the Asian market!


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 22, 2016)

420God said:


> Yep, I think it's a 12 ft flatbed, with the lift gate out its 16'. I have the tall steel sides that lock in or short wood ones, the wood sides look better.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 22, 2016)

420God said:


> It's kind of a Frankenstein truck, all made from other trucks. It's an 87' body and frame but it has a 351 Cleveland big block, which they stopped using in the 70's, I think. Engine only has 50,000 miles and it has posi rear end.
> 
> I have an 89' I'm switching parts out with. Here's the lift gate I'm putting on the rebuild.
> 
> ...


351c isn't a big block. The 351/400m's are sometimes confused as big blocks, but aren't, because they have larger bellhousing pattern and a taller deck I believe. I have a few 78-79 ford pu's with the 400m, and it confused the hell out of me until I figured this all out. The 351C is a great motor, and worth some $$$$ , depending on what yr it is. I was trying to find a set of 351 2V heads for my 400m, but there worth their weight in gold, it would have been cheaper for me to rebuild and swap a junkyard 460 in then to buy, rebuild and swap heads..


----------



## 420God (Apr 22, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> 351c isn't a big block. The 351/400m's are sometimes confused as big blocks, but aren't, because they have larger bellhousing pattern and a taller deck I believe. I have a few 78-79 ford pu's with the 400m, and it confused the hell out of me until I figured this all out. The 351C is a great motor, and worth some $$$$ , depending on what yr it is. I was trying to find a set of 351 2V heads for my 400m, but there worth their weight in gold, it would have been cheaper for me to rebuild and swap a junkyard 460 in then to buy, rebuild and swap heads..


Good to know! I picked this truck up last year for only $1,000 for a winter project. The guy I got it from built drag tractors and only told me a little bit about it. 

I've stripped it down as much as I could and wire-wheeled/sanded all the rust off the frame and replaced any metal parts that were beyond repair. Been a fun project so far.


----------



## Moldy (Apr 22, 2016)

When I woke up I was breathing and alive.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 22, 2016)

So


420God said:


> Good to know! I picked this truck up last year for only $1,000 for a winter project. The guy I got it from built drag tractors and only told me a little bit about it.
> 
> I've stripped it down as much as I could and wire-wheeled/sanded all the rust off the frame and replaced any metal parts that were beyond repair. Been a fun project so far.


Ya they can be fun. I'm doing a frame up build on a '96 dodge ram diesel. I'm headed out soon to start cutting steel to box the frame. It's getting a 3" lift, steel flatbed, winch bumpers, etc, etc. Should be damn near indestructible when is actually done, if its actually ever "done". Hopefully next year I can do a custom 4 link up front, I need to find an axle I like first.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 22, 2016)

Got a lot done arouns the house for spring. A whole bunch of new peppers in pots ive never grown before. 

Now I am getting a drunn on aith my brother in the sun talkin bouts lifes and shits


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Apr 22, 2016)

i woke up


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 22, 2016)

pruned a shrub


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 22, 2016)

Elwood Diggler said:


> i woke up


Woke up and perved out, right? Ya creepy fuck


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 22, 2016)

I gave up coke till yoday 

Lolol ya sure


----------



## neosapien (Apr 22, 2016)

I worked 10.5 hrs. Opened a pool with the worst Copper Cyanurate problem I've ever seen. Dude had his automatic chlorinator up too high, for like 8 years, resulting in an extremely high cyanuric acid level and an extremely low ph level. PH level was so acidic that it dissolved the copper in his heat exchanger and the two combined together and fell out of suspension over winter. Took me 3 hours to clean it up.


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Apr 22, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Woke up and perved out, right? Ya creepy fuck




hey man.....i can't help your ol lady beatin my damn door down. suck it up and keep her home


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 22, 2016)

I was sniffing some new shir to test the block.

This stuff made me puke over and over. 

Holy fuck. No better then the pukes after first line. Cost normal price. Insane I feel od teady, guess it time for a few speedballs!

Bw safs kids


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 22, 2016)

Cut dialogue for a couple shows, one I've been watching on Netflix for the past few months then got stuck working on it today . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joedank (Apr 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I was sniffing some new shir to test the block.
> 
> This stuff made me puke over and over.
> 
> ...


@qwizoking lolololololo almost as funny as your stories..
i took my kids for a walk an we put our feet in the stream that runs thru our valley on the front 40  earth day n shit


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I was sniffing some new shir to test the block.
> 
> This stuff made me puke over and over.
> 
> ...



Sharing is caring.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I was sniffing some new shir to test the block.
> 
> This stuff made me puke over and over.
> 
> ...


subbed.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 22, 2016)

Beer bottled me piked

Die die die


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 23, 2016)

I've been suspect of my home heating fuel tank for the last couple of years - I could see some dark spots on the metal so I gave her the boot - had a new bladder tank installed but still wanted to get rid of the old 300 gallon steel bitch that was installed, did I mention that our rear deck was built literally right on top of the damn thing?
More than a few CF of Nitrogen went down the hole + a bit of grinding & 5 saber saw blades later she's heading for the dump.
Not to mention the added dry space for wheelbarrow/lawn mower/what ever the heck else I wanna stuff under there.
I wish my 4-wheeler would fit , but alas - it's not to be.


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Apr 23, 2016)

nice work


----------



## Downtowntillman (Apr 23, 2016)

Multi tasking today.

I'm outside had just cranked the pressure washer up. There was a car right beside me in the next stall. Been there a min.

About that time this young girl, still in HS comes out crying. I'm like what's wrong? One of the male cooks had threatened to "knock her the fuck out" said she's leaving. WHOA!

I head straight inside and address the situation. I'm not going to get into details for which I'm still working right now but basically asked him what he said. "The last mother fucker that told me what to do and cussed at me got knocked out!!

I responded with.. You don't talk to woman like that and I TOLD him to get his ass back in order you're at work blah blah blah.

Didn't say shit to me nor her after that!!
Little fucking punk thinks he's the shit. When I told my buddy the GM, he said that if it happens again. Fire him. I assured him that any physical contact won't occur in the store. I'd drag this little cocky MF!!!


But just another day at sonic!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 23, 2016)

Went shopping for flowers and this beauty was in the parking lot. Probably close to a $100k bus?


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Apr 23, 2016)

Coached my 6th grade boys to the championship game. Beat both teams we played today 11-7 and 7-1. Championship lacrosse tomorrow against the team who beat us 8-2 while I was gone on vaca tomorrow @5. I wanna hoist that trophy.


----------



## dangledo (Apr 23, 2016)

feel like hoisting something. Turns out my seed is indeed viable.


----------



## 420God (Apr 23, 2016)

dangledo said:


> feel like hoisting something. Turns out my seed is indeed viable.


Awesome.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 23, 2016)

Ar


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've been suspect of my home heating fuel tank for the last couple of years - I could see some dark spots on the metal so I gave her the boot - had a new bladder tank installed but still wanted to get rid of the old 300 gallon steel bitch that was installed, did I mention that our rear deck was built literally right on top of the damn thing?
> More than a few CF of Nitrogen went down the hole + a bit of grinding & 5 saber saw blades later she's heading for the dump.
> Not to mention the added dry space for wheelbarrow/lawn mower/what ever the heck else I wanna stuff under there.
> I wish my 4-wheeler would fit , but alas - it's not to be.
> View attachment 3663771 View attachment 3663772 View attachment 3663773 View attachment 3663774 View attachment 3663775


Are those beets? I love beets


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 23, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Ar
> 
> Are those beets? I love beets


Rhubarb, with my custom dog runner anti-decapitation device.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 24, 2016)

Drove 1600 miles in just under 28 hours. Got home, then made some Spiked Apple Pie.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Apr 24, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3664564
> 
> Drove 1600 miles in just under 28 hours. Got home, then made some Spiked Apple Pie.


Looks good n' jizzy!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm up and made breakfast..it's Sunday, good enough for me.


----------



## Reddi Parker (Apr 24, 2016)

Yesterday evening I fully assembled my new grow box from suoerclosets. It's amazing I love it. 
After I finished it I prepped the germination kit and got 10 Girl Scout cookie fem seeds started in the Rockwool. 

Today my wife and I are taking our two young sons to the zoo!


----------



## neosapien (Apr 24, 2016)

I accomplished finishing the tearing out of the stairs. And wall. There was definitely an 8" thick concrete wall there too. Luckily the wall and lower half of the stairs broke apart more easily than the top half. Thank you land erosion. I'm fucking beat.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Apr 24, 2016)

Won that shit! 7-4. Championship 6th graders.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 24, 2016)

Ate a 2lb flat iron steak. Bout to smoke one and destroy this red velvet cake.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 24, 2016)

Got revived yesterday night, woke up all pissy cuz my high was gone blasted a fat one and slept till this morning. Filled fridgrd with food, cooked lunches and now Im chilling on this rodenbach and chiefing some grass inbetween dabz. 

What I accomplished? Maybe solidifying my poly substance issues. 

#thereisalwaysnextyeartogetsober


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 25, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> #thereisalwaysnextyeartogetsober


Or, #thereisalwaysthenextfixtodiefrom.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 25, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Or, #thereisalwaysthenextfixtodiefrom.


Touche.


----------



## Downtowntillman (Apr 27, 2016)

Facebook reminded me of this... 2 years today I almost chopped my hand off with a chain saw. I was drinking at the time. Been sober year and a half. But this was a memorable moment. I was way too drunk that day! 
 

I was lucky it was only idled.


----------



## HEKTOS (Apr 27, 2016)

Downtowntillman said:


> Facebook reminded me of this... 2 years today I almost chopped my hand off with a chain saw. I was drinking at the time. Been sober year and a half. But this was a memorable moment. I was way too drunk that day!
> View attachment 3667068
> 
> I was lucky it was only idled.



If ya can't operate a power tool drunk,then you shouldn't use one at all.


----------



## Reddi Parker (Apr 27, 2016)

Downtowntillman said:


> Facebook reminded me of this... 2 years today I almost chopped my hand off with a chain saw. I was drinking at the time. Been sober year and a half. But this was a memorable moment. I was way too drunk that day!
> View attachment 3667068
> 
> I was lucky it was only idled.


Wow. Glad you kept your hand!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 27, 2016)

Downtowntillman said:


> Facebook reminded me of this... 2 years today I almost chopped my hand off with a chain saw. I was drinking at the time. Been sober year and a half. But this was a memorable moment. I was way too drunk that day!
> View attachment 3667068
> 
> I was lucky it was only idled.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 27, 2016)

Clean my reservoirs, dump my rocks, and wash some pots, and trim some bud. Very tedious work, and a pain in the ass, but a few Fosters, and a bowl or two and an endless loop of Prince (cant get his music out of my brain right now) makes it all good. That's my plan for today. I know, it's a tough life, but that's the way it goes.


----------



## Reddi Parker (Apr 27, 2016)

View attachment 3667093


----------



## Reddi Parker (Apr 27, 2016)

Did that yesterday! The setup I mean. Had the seeds in the humidity dome for 3 days now. Checked them this am and they are 3 times taller!! 

Now if I can just get my damn timers to work I'll be all set.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2016)

Downtowntillman said:


> Facebook reminded me of this... 2 years today I almost chopped my hand off with a chain saw. I was drinking at the time. Been sober year and a half. But this was a memorable moment. I was way too drunk that day!
> View attachment 3667068
> 
> I was lucky it was only idled.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 27, 2016)

I've hardly left the house today and I've still accomplished a date with Klite this weekend. We're going for a curry.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 27, 2016)

Finished with the gardening, now it's time to make a tee-time.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 27, 2016)

Went for lunch with my cousin who was in the hospital for a bit. Had a beer, paid for the meal. Have my variation papers to pick up later then get some new shoes and vape juice.

Better day


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 27, 2016)

Ghetto rigged a charcoal filter, packed the reflux tower with some fresh copper mesh and ran a 20 gallon batch of mash last night. Wound up with 2 gallons of crystal clear, 190 proof popskull. Potent stuff. Kill's brain-cells dead. Having myself a couple Sucker Punches for breakfast, then I'm gonna do some drunk lawn-mowing/yard-work. Maybe dick around in the garage. Sniff you jerks later...


----------



## Downtowntillman (Apr 27, 2016)

HEKTOS said:


> If ya can't operate a power tool drunk,then you shouldn't use one at all.


I agree. Now!!!


Reddi Parker said:


> Wow. Glad you kept your hand!


Yea lol.. That's a big bonus.


curious2garden said:


>


That's more like it lmao


----------



## qwizoking (Apr 27, 2016)

Taxes filed on the 18th

Money in the bank this mornin.
Sweetness.
Might get a new truck or jeep or something outdoorsy today.. i only have my e63 amg right now in austin


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2016)

My rescue raven, Stinky Girl, just flew off today. I hope the very best for her, she was a joy. I chopped my sadly neglected flower table LOL and I'm potting the new flower girls and so turns the wheel of life.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 27, 2016)

Picked out pulls and hinges for kitchen cabinets we're restoring...the kitchen was remodeled in 1959, maple cabinets, stainless double sink, built in range, refrigerator, marlite paneling, stainless wrapped formica countertops.....and the new pulls and hinges alone cost more than the _entire_ kitchen in '59...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 27, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> My rescue raven, Stinky Girl, just flew off today. I hope the very best for her, she was a joy. I chopped my sadly neglected flower table LOL and I'm potting the new flower girls and so turns the wheel of life.


I had not heard the "Stinky Girl" saga.
Raven's are intelligent as all get-out & Hella cool too!

As far as her flying away, perhaps this will help.
"The Raven signifies moving through transitions smoothly by casting light into the darkness."


----------



## budulyk (Apr 27, 2016)

got a new job after losing my last one for liking a status on facebook lol go me


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I had not heard the "Stinky Girl" saga.
> Raven's are intelligent as all get-out & Hella cool too!
> 
> As far as her flying away, perhaps this will help.
> ...


One of the many city ravens some asshole shot. Except she was part of my conspiracy (related to Vinnie), She was shot through and through, the crop to the neck and came to find me in extremis. My vet saved her and I rehabbed her. She was very young and very sweet. She had the prettiest, tiny little feet, but squawked like her big brother LOL. Anyway I saw her later today on top of the neighboring rooves with one of her family feeding her!

I hope she does well and shits on the asshole who shot her and did not finish her.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 27, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> One of the many city ravens some asshole shot.


Some asshole is doing the same thing in San Diego. Dipshit with a pellet gun is killing the parrots in Ocean Beach.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Some asshole is doing the same thing in San Diego. Dipshit with a pellet gun is killing the parrots in Ocean Beach.


God damn doesn't it make you just hate people. Makes me miss sticking knives in people grrrrrr.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 27, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> God damn doesn't it make you just hate people. Makes me miss sticking knives in people grrrrrr.


Yeah, those birds fly all over OB and occasionally over my place downtown. No leads as of yet, tho.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 28, 2016)

After 3+ years I finally got my old concrete steps busted out and installed some new wood ones. Gonna let them them dry til bout July-ish then stain them. Got 2 days to send these pictures to my homeowners to keep me insured lol.


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 28, 2016)

Some bill payin and some re potting


----------



## Downtowntillman (Apr 29, 2016)

Getting the fountain ready at sonic.. I catch any damn kids throwing rocks back in it I'm gonna drown them.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 29, 2016)

After an off and on 12 day battle with rain...The shingles have landed! Brown soffit and fascia next with new brown gutters & down spouts...everything used to be white...but once you go brown, you _belong_ down town...


----------



## 420God (Apr 29, 2016)

Looks good! Always liked the architectural shingles more than 3 tab, so much easier.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 29, 2016)

Siding the dormer next week, no pics till it's transformed from ratty old dirty white to new brown wood grain...


----------



## 420God (Apr 29, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Siding the dormer next week, no pics till it's transformed from ratty old dirty white to new brown wood grain...


Did you put flashing under the valley? I don't see any.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 29, 2016)

Underlayment, flashing, ice guard, shingles up there...the old roof had exposed flashing down the channel, looked sad. Intentionally exposed.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 30, 2016)

Then made a meme about it


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 30, 2016)

Since some of y'all don't go to the gardening section I'll show y'all what I did today. These are from my veggie garden


They got all dolled up and turned out like this


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 30, 2016)

I texted 5 ppl today. Unloaded a few bags of cypress mulch chips- i like the product! (however, it may be not very conservation minded) http://pasco.ifas.ufl.edu/gardening/mulches.shtml


----------



## ColoHead (Apr 30, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Since some of y'all don't go to the gardening section I'll show y'all what I did today. These are from my veggie garden
> View attachment 3669929
> View attachment 3669930
> They got all dolled up and turned out like this
> View attachment 3669931


Beautiful!

I've got several things started inside, but still snowing outside...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 30, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Since some of y'all don't go to the gardening section I'll show y'all what I did today. These are from my veggie garden
> View attachment 3669929
> View attachment 3669930
> They got all dolled up and turned out like this
> View attachment 3669931


I was gonna pop in your thread and throw up some pics but my damn phone won't upload anything. Was gonna add to my greenhouse thread too.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 30, 2016)

Removed the black water tank, gas pipe and some wiring from the RV and tried to remove the body from the frame. The front near the cab is in a bind or something, when I try to jack up the body the frame goes up with it but not anywhere else. The body started to crumple in the middle because the front won't lift up with the rest of it.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Apr 30, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Since some of y'all don't go to the gardening section I'll show y'all what I did today. These are from my veggie garden
> View attachment 3669929
> View attachment 3669930
> They got all dolled up and turned out like this
> View attachment 3669931


That looks good! ....good as the salad bar at Chuckie Cheeses


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 30, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> That looks good! ....good as the salad bar at Chuckie Cheeses


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_burn_centers_in_the_United_States


----------



## see4 (Apr 30, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Since some of y'all don't go to the gardening section I'll show y'all what I did today. These are from my veggie garden
> View attachment 3669929
> View attachment 3669930
> They got all dolled up and turned out like this
> View attachment 3669931


Dude, that looks so fucking good.


----------



## 420God (Apr 30, 2016)

I'm considering this an accomplishment today since I did it with a hell of a hangover. (thanks guys. worth it though)

Got the rest of the old frame off the lift and put on a new button.


----------



## see4 (Apr 30, 2016)

What I accomplished so far today:

Slept in until 11am.
Processed orders and sent out 10 magazine extensions. I make that paper while I sleep.
Had some sexual intercourse.
Sent out some emails before my trip back to Boston.
Worked out at my home gym for 30 minutes.
About to make me a late lunch.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 2, 2016)

Vietnamese grilled pork steaks! On my tiny weber.


----------



## 420God (May 2, 2016)

My first run of DWC is still going great. Really liking scrog too, helps so much with the height.


----------



## 420God (May 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Vietnamese grilled pork steaks! On my tiny weber.
> View attachment 3671825
> View attachment 3671827
> 
> View attachment 3671831


That looks so good! I will have your food one day!


----------



## curious2garden (May 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Vietnamese grilled pork steaks! On my tiny weber.
> View attachment 3671825
> View attachment 3671827
> 
> View attachment 3671831


OMG I LOVE those pork blade steaks!!!


----------



## Singlemalt (May 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Vietnamese grilled pork steaks! On my tiny weber.
> View attachment 3671825
> View attachment 3671827
> 
> View attachment 3671831


Tell me about the stuff in the condiment dish to the left

Edit: wow! you touch on everything +rep


----------



## curious2garden (May 2, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Tell me about the stuff in the condiment dish to the left


I was so locked on the steaks I missed that, good catch.


----------



## hellmutt bones (May 2, 2016)

Woke, took a hit of the bong and whent to work.. but then i had to turn back around and go back home cuz i took my tv remote instead of my cell phone. Then i got to work and took a shit while the whole office sang happy birthday to my coworker. 
They where like where tha fuq is Hellmutt??


----------



## Singlemalt (May 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Vietnamese grilled pork steaks! On my tiny weber.
> View attachment 3671825
> View attachment 3671827
> 
> View attachment 3671831


It's a fuckin art masterpiece. I would so eat that 5X


----------



## Singlemalt (May 2, 2016)

Oh damn. I have to go to town and grocery store tmo. Pork blade steaks, limes and cukes, eh? Got everything else covered


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 2, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh damn. I have to go to town and grocery store tmo. Pork blade steaks, limes and cukes, eh? Got everything else covered


This is the recipe i used for the marinade 

3 tablespoons shallots, minced
1.5 tablespoons garlic, minced
¼ cup sugar
1 tablespoon fish sauce
½ tablespoon thick soy sauce
½ tablespoon pepper
3 tablespoons neutral cooking oil
Only thing I added was minced lemon grass and I used the white part of the green onions instead of shallots. 

You can also use pork chops, but blade steaks are cheap as fuck and they go just as hard.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> This is the recipe i used for the marinade
> 
> 3 tablespoons shallots, minced
> 1.5 tablespoons garlic, minced
> ...


Thank you. I'll use lemon zest instead of the grass. Actually blade chops are tastier than than the standard loin chops; yeah loins are solid meat, but the blade is moister/richer and I ain't afraid of fat and connective tissue


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 2, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Thank you. I'll use lemon zest instead of the grass. Actually blade chops are tastier than than the standard loin chops; yeah loins are solid meat, but the blade is moister/richer and I ain't afraid of fat and connective tissue


Shit I fully agree about them being tastier with all the fat. I wasnt even going to go Vietnamese today. I was just going to make those pork steaks with broccoli and rice, but I thought that was too boring. I got on the interwebz and was like ok, I got that, that, that ,AND that! Boom, im making Vietnamese food today.


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 3, 2016)

Did a little chucking this morning. Used the last of the Strawberry Silver Haze (pic above) pollen collected last season to hit a few branches of the Sour Bubble, Skunk1 and GSC with. Pruned and cleaned the tents - weeded and fed the GH and raised beds. Time for a shower and some grub..


----------



## abe supercro (May 4, 2016)

Off to see the doc and get my medical mj card renewed today. It's good for every two years here.


----------



## Downtowntillman (May 4, 2016)

On the way to work, was faced with the decision to cuss this jackass off that cut me off but when we pulled in the store I decided to give him my one and only free pass for the day!!! 

But I couldn't just leave it at that.. Oh no.
I waited till we were on the 4 Lane and I pull up beside him and motioned towards his tire and mouthed "your tire is going flat!" 

No big deal but he did have to pull over. He got off easy in my book!


----------



## 6ohMax (May 4, 2016)

On the way to a job interview and to renew my MMJ card on this Beautiful sunny Colorado day!!!! Pretty Pike's Peak


----------



## 6ohMax (May 4, 2016)

Job interview went well. ..he said he wanted people with mack truck experience and not too many he has seen..I was like shit I'm ur guy

Crossing my fingers


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 4, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Job interview went well. ..he said he wanted people with mack truck experience and not too many he has seen..I was like shit I'm ur guy
> 
> Crossing my fingers


I hope all goes well and you get the job.

Real talk, no bullshit or hidden meaning.


----------



## 6ohMax (May 4, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I hope all goes well and you get the job.
> 
> Real talk, no bullshit or hidden meaning.


Thanks man, I appreciate that!


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (May 4, 2016)

I worked out, I worked, I cut the grass, fed the dogs, took the kids to school, and did my self portraits for a birthday party this weekend.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 4, 2016)

Dormer sided, lighter brown contrasts well with the darker brown shingles, I think. Beats the old dirty white siding and roof...notice we used the brown side for soffit and fascia and extended overhang from 9 to 12" with a pair of 2x4's. New windows coming, will also trim with the brown side. New windows white cause brown is twice as expensive which makes little sense to me. Might look cool though, white trimmed in brown. Have to paint stink tube brown later after awning is up and we can stand on something. Entering month 4 soon...everything takes time, so it does.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 4, 2016)

I pooped, fed the cat, forgot to brush my teeth & made coffee. 

I'm exhausted...


----------



## moving_shadow (May 4, 2016)

continued with my facebook shaming of a guy who owes me quite a bit of money, he has 3000 friends and I've so far sent friend request to 1200 or so, hope to finish tomorrow.

so far 300 people accepted my friend request!


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 4, 2016)

moving_shadow said:


> continued with my facebook shaming of a guy who owes me quite a bit of money, he has 3000 friends and I've so far sent friend request to 1200 or so, hope to finish tomorrow.
> 
> so far 300 people accepted my friend request!


Is that cool? Is that what people do these days?

@CrocodileStunter what do you think about this bullshit?


----------



## moving_shadow (May 4, 2016)

if


Gary Goodson said:


> Is that cool? Is that what people do these days?
> 
> @CrocodileStunter what do you think about this bullshit?



its not cool, but its not cool that he owes me a huge amount of money- basically renting my house and refusing to leave and not paying rent, is that cool?

people need to know what this guy did to me, and then they can reassess if they still want to be friends with him

and everything I post is true, I've posted the emails exchanged and court judgement against him, this man truly is corrupt, no doubt about it in my mind and he needs to be exposed for who he is


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 4, 2016)

moving_shadow said:


> if
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you need me to go collect the rent money for you?


----------



## srh88 (May 4, 2016)

moving_shadow said:


> if
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kick him out? if its not a real lease. go there and start tossing his shit out


----------



## moving_shadow (May 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> kick him out? if its not a real lease. go there and start tossing his shit out


I evicted him last year and successfully sued for damages. However he now no longer has assets to attach so I have this judgement against him which stands for 30 years, basically I must wait until I can attach something to recover my debt, the interest on the debt is 9% p.a so its a good "investment"

So he is effectively just continuing his life as if absolutely nothing happened so my only recourse for my own sanity is to simply shame him and let people know what he did to me. Its ugly I agree, but he was ugly to me, so its only fair I be ugly to him.


----------



## srh88 (May 4, 2016)

moving_shadow said:


> I evicted him last year and successfully sued for damages. However he now no longer has assets to attach so I have this judgement against him which stands for 30 years, basically I must wait until I can attach something to recover my debt, the interest on the debt is 9% p.a so its a good "investment"
> 
> So he is effectively just continuing his life as if absolutely nothing happened so my only recourse for my own sanity is to simply shame him and let people know what he did to me. Its ugly I agree, but he was ugly to me, so its only fair I be ugly to him.


how much does he owe you


----------



## 6ohMax (May 4, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Is that cool? Is that what people do these days?
> 
> @CrocodileStunter what do you think about this bullshit?


Sad


----------



## moving_shadow (May 4, 2016)

he owes me the equivalent of around $12 000

I live in South Africa so that is a huge amount of money, to put that in perspective someone earning $10 000 a year is considered "rich" here. So basically its the equivalent of a year's worth of middle class income elsewhere.

also this is my only source of income, I had to pay the municipality for the water and services consumed and I had to pay for lawyers out of my pocket, it was a huge blow and he showed absolutely no consideration for my situation at the time.

I gave him notice in January 2015, willing to write off all debt had he left the end of February 2015, I had to get a court order to evict him and he finally left the 22 June 2015, I had to collect the keys from the house at midnight that night because he was being such a fuckhead.

and then I had to do repairs for the new tenant etc, it was a nightmare I will learn from, but thats not to say I cannot shame this man as well.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 4, 2016)

Well what Havent I accomplished today?


----------



## 6ohMax (May 4, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Well what Havent I accomplished today?


Did you Fap at least once today?


----------



## Mr.Puller (May 4, 2016)

I Have Two Plants One Doesn't Have A Smell But The Other Has Like A Sour Smell But Not Rotting Away Sour


----------



## 6ohMax (May 4, 2016)

Mr.Puller said:


> I Have Two Plants One Doesn't Have A Smell But The Other Has Like A Sour Smell But Not Rotting Away Sour



Awesome!

Mr. Chesty puller


----------



## CrocodileStunter (May 4, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Is that cool? Is that what people do these days?
> 
> @CrocodileStunter what do you think about this bullshit?


hella lame shit.


----------



## CrocodileStunter (May 4, 2016)

moving_shadow said:


> he owes me the equivalent of around $12 000
> 
> I live in South Africa so that is a huge amount of money, to put that in perspective someone earning $10 000 a year is considered "rich" here. So basically its the equivalent of a year's worth of middle class income elsewhere.
> 
> ...


How much is rent in south africa? that's crazy as fuck bro. You don't let someone get 12k in debt with ya.


----------



## dangledo (May 5, 2016)

last couple weeks
back fill
pulverized
grade work
small retaining wall
3 tons of river rock
small patio 
sod prep
slit seed
planted 2 dogwood 
1 dwarf Japanese maple
1 eastern redbud
20 arborvitaes
17 pallets of sod ordered. 

off to install rip rap.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 5, 2016)

Turkey hunting.


----------



## abe supercro (May 5, 2016)

srh88 said:


> kick him out? if its not a real lease. go there and start tossing his shit out


man only if it were that easy. there are professional renters out there that hide behind their legal rights and refuse to pay or leave , ten thousand in back rent later.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 5, 2016)

Damn cows won't leave my decoys alone. Had to take them down.


----------



## 420God (May 5, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> man only if it were that easy. there are professional renters out there that hide behind their legal rights and refuse to pay or leave , ten thousand in back rent later.


Luckily I haven't had to deal with that yet as a landlord. It's messed up how the laws protect them, even squatters. I'd probably burn the place down and collect the insurance once they're past $5k in debt.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 5, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> man only if it were that easy. there are professional renters out there that hide behind their legal rights and refuse to pay or leave , ten thousand in back rent later.


Its bullshit. I used to work for a couple different land lords. Couple hundred bucks a pop to set peoples stuff out.


----------



## 420God (May 5, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Damn cows won't leave my decoys alone. Had to take them down.


Good luck dude! Lots of turkeys around here although they seem to disappear this time of year.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 5, 2016)

420God said:


> Luckily I haven't had to deal with that yet as a landlord. It's messed up how the laws protect them, even squatters. I'd probably burn the place down and collect the insurance once they're past $5k in debt.


I understand some laws. You don't want some dickhead landlord putting you and your kids out over bullshit reasons. 

I think the standard 30 day notice is about it though. No reason for longer than that.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 5, 2016)

420God said:


> Good luck dude! Lots of turkeys around here although they seem to disappear this time of year.


I already killed one. 

They are acting funny this year. Either they bred early or they are going to breed late. 

The big ones aren't strutting. The hens are still grouped together. Normally after they breed they go off by themselves and make a nest.

Got three days left.

Last fall I got a nice one. 11 inch beard. Weighed close to thirty pounds.


----------



## 420God (May 5, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I already killed one.
> 
> They are acting funny this year. Either they bred early or they are going to breed late.
> 
> ...


I think late this year. We usually have a few toms out in our fields all puffed up but haven't seen any yet this year.


----------



## abe supercro (May 5, 2016)

Burning down the house- it's tempting.. once i discovered the replacement-cost is nearly twice what the market price of a house is. but the only thing worse than outstanding debt is legal problems. 

detroit has a ton of bank forclosures and they all got taken over by squatters. what are ya gonna do, physical eviction may be the best route if it doesn't backfire.


whitebb2727 said:


> I think the standard 30 day notice is about it though. No reason for longer than that.


laws vary state to state. here someone may get free rent up to a year, if you're not careful, but at least 3 or 4 months before the sheriff will do anything.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 5, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Burning down the house- it's tempting.. once i discovered the replacement-cost is nearly twice what the market price of a house is. but the only thing worse than outstanding debt is legal problems.
> 
> detroit has a ton of bank forclosures and they all got taken over by squatters. what are ya gonna do, physical eviction may be the best route if it doesn't backfire.
> laws vary state to state. here someone may get free rent up to a year, if you're not careful, but at least 3 or 4 months before the sheriff will do anything.


About the same here. You got to give a 30 day notice, maybe longer if the person has kids, I don't remember that part. After that you got to get a court date which will take a couple weeks to a month, then they get 14 days, or close to it I think, then you can have the sheriff put them out.


----------



## 420God (May 5, 2016)

I don't think it's a law here but I believe there's some cities with ordinances saying you can't kick people out from Nov. 1 to April 1st, winter months. So you get some renters moving around trying to live in places rent free for half the year, it's the worst.


----------



## 6ohMax (May 5, 2016)

I haven't really accomplished much today with the exception of fixing my irrigation system


Just got a phone call 10 minutes ago , got another job interview for tomorrow.

Ima call the place I went yesterday after the interview, because I really want that.


----------



## Indagrow (May 5, 2016)

Ate fake mexican, made a real shit


----------



## 6ohMax (May 5, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Ate fake mexican, made a real shit


U gotta post it In the poopy thread...and pictures are a must now


----------



## qwizoking (May 5, 2016)

My license has an a on it now



All the ranch work we do, i shouldve gotten it years ago



Happy cinco de mayo...


----------



## Indagrow (May 5, 2016)

Fuck qudoba pay out the ass for a rice burrito 


6ohMax said:


> U gotta post it In the poopy thread...and pictures are a must now


----------



## 6ohMax (May 5, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> View attachment 3674351
> Fuck qudoba pay out the ass for a rice burrito



Head to Albertaco's and grab ya a Carne Asada burrito...make sure you get some horchada and red and green sauce

$5 gets ya a buritto the size of a 16 to 20 oz can


----------



## UncleBuck (May 5, 2016)

i tilled the three main garden patches, but it felt like cheating because i bought a tiller. much quicker than by shovel though.

and i also got rid of all the chainlink fence i have lying around. drove up to a fenced off construction area and said jeff sent me a work order. dumped them and drove off. LOLed a bit.


----------



## 6ohMax (May 5, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i tilled the three main garden patches, but it felt like cheating because i bought a tiller. much quicker than by shovel though.
> 
> and i also got rid of all the chainlink fence i have lying around. drove up to a fenced off construction area and said jeff sent me a work order. dumped them and drove off. LOLed a bit.



What if he said Jeff who?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 5, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> What if he said Jeff who?


i have a standard last name i use as well.


----------



## 6ohMax (May 5, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i have a standard last name i use as well.


What if he played u and said gtfo no one by the name of him works here.

Don't you have a local scrap yard..hell I just brought about 500 lbs of crap engine block, heads ND other shit. .they took it for free


----------



## neosapien (May 5, 2016)

In my state if the tenant doesn't pay the rent, the tenant only has 10 days to comply before I can start eviction proceedings. If the eviction is for a lease violation other than nonpayment they have 15 days for a one year lease or 30 for over a 1+ year lease. Pretty cool and all other than I'll never see my money anyways. I ended up evicting my brother's ex just before I left for China. She wrote me a letter saying I have to give her 30 days. I wrote her a letter saying month to month is 15 days then cited the passage. She was gone in like 17 days. 2 days before I left. Changed the locks then changed my continent. I think she was a meff head.


----------



## CrocodileStunter (May 5, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> What if he played u and said gtfo no one by the name of him works here.
> 
> Don't you have a local scrap yard..hell I just brought about 500 lbs of crap engine block, heads ND other shit. .they took it for free


You know they pay most people for that


----------



## CrocodileStunter (May 5, 2016)

Today I decided I wanted my flower space on the left side of the veg instead of how it was. Moved the wall and put up refectix but then I got lazy. Gotta run my ducting and every other little thing still. Oh well got the lights up and i'm back to being able to run 65 degrees without ducting still. Back at it in the morning.


----------



## 6ohMax (May 5, 2016)

CrocodileStunter said:


> You know they pay most people for that



Scrap metal isn't going for shit ..he was like 5 cents a pound..money isn't everything to me


----------



## CrocodileStunter (May 5, 2016)

6ohMax said:


> Scrap metal isn't going for shit ..he was like 5 cents a pound..money isn't everything to me


25 dolllaz!!!!


----------



## 6ohMax (May 5, 2016)

CrocodileStunter said:


> 25 dolllaz!!!!



i can make fitty pimpin out my neighbours wife


----------



## wascaptain (May 6, 2016)

Talking about renters, I had 2 rent houses for a while, it was always one problem after the other. after the bad hurricane katrina hit new orleans, we had a influx of new residents (some with money, some without) come here. i sold both houses for a large profit. no more being a land lord for me....way to much bull to put up with.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 6, 2016)

It's not what I have done butwhat I am about to do. 

**makes coffee**


----------



## 420monster (May 6, 2016)

Cut 5 wires on the crane at work yup as bad as it sounds oops...

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (May 6, 2016)

made coffee, got the kids to school, and now working. 

David


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 6, 2016)

thebonzaseedbank said:


> made coffee, got the kids to school, and now working.
> 
> David


people like you ruin it for everybody.


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 7, 2016)

so while running some errands this afternoon I was cut off by a girl turning left into my lane and who totally didn't see me i'm sure. I tried to brake enough to avoid broadsiding her suv and hit her rear bumper peeling it almost off the frame. was rushed to the hospital.
my motorcycle is totaled and I got pretty banged up but nothing's broken thankfully. i'm mostly just pissed that the bitch wasn't paying attention and I could've been killed. strangely enough I wasn't really in any pain until a few hours later but now i'm hurtin like a mother fucker.
I hope she had good insurance. and that's what I accomplished today. my life! never a dull moment!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 7, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> so while running some errands this afternoon I was cut off by a girl turning left into my lane and who totally didn't see me i'm sure. I tried to brake enough to avoid broadsiding her suv and hit her rear bumper peeling it almost off the frame. was rushed to the hospital.
> my motorcycle is totaled and I got pretty banged up but nothing's broken thankfully. i'm mostly just pissed that the bitch wasn't paying attention and I could've been killed. strangely enough I wasn't really in any pain until a few hours later but now i'm hurtin like a mother fucker.
> I hope she had good insurance. and that's what I accomplished today. my life! never a dull moment!


jesusfuck.

go for a ridiculous payout. and get better soon.


----------



## Cannacat (May 7, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> so while running some errands this afternoon I was cut off by a girl turning left into my lane and who totally didn't see me i'm sure. I tried to brake enough to avoid broadsiding her suv and hit her rear bumper peeling it almost off the frame. was rushed to the hospital.
> my motorcycle is totaled and I got pretty banged up but nothing's broken thankfully. i'm mostly just pissed that the bitch wasn't paying attention and I could've been killed. strangely enough I wasn't really in any pain until a few hours later but now i'm hurtin like a mother fucker.
> I hope she had good insurance. and that's what I accomplished today. my life! never a dull moment!


Shit, glad you're ok man. Funny how pain kicks in later like that, I think it's the adrenaline stops you feeling it for a while. My dad rides a bike and I worry cos people are just so distracted while they're driving, they don't see him and he's so often "nearly" in trouble! Mind you, he gives as good as he gets and is not averse to taking somebody's wing mirror with him as he passes.


----------



## Cannacat (May 7, 2016)

Oh yes, my point... My accomplishment today is remembering to take pictures of the grow room to update my journal before the lights came on and the stupid ballasts fucked up the camera. Only been meaning to do it for a week.


----------



## dangledo (May 7, 2016)

had a nice wad shot into my eye. hear me out. i went to plug a mower tire the other morning before i left to do work on someones pond. i rarely use rubber cement when plugging a tire, but the bobcat/mower shop was out of the good plugs and i had to use shitty walmart plugs, that i have as back up. when i used the reamer i knew i shouldve doubled up the plugs as it was loose. put the first one in with rubber cement, stuck a second one in and i pushed both through. pulled out the 'plugging' tool, and got a rubber-cement money-shot right into my fucking eye. holy fuck that burned. looked like forest whitaker the rest of the day, with my sticky eyelid.


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 7, 2016)

dangledo said:


> pulled out the 'plugging' tool, and got a rubber-cement money-shot right into my fucking eye. holy fuck that burned. looked like forest whitaker the rest of the day,.


LOL!


----------



## BamaBoyBeRolling (May 7, 2016)

Didn't kill anybody today. That's about it.


----------



## 420God (May 7, 2016)

BamaBoyBeRolling said:


> Didn't kill anybody today. That's about it.


Day's not over yet.


----------



## Cannacat (May 7, 2016)

BamaBoyBeRolling said:


> Didn't kill anybody today. That's about it.


Well done man, there are days where that can be really difficult!


----------



## BamaBoyBeRolling (May 7, 2016)

420God said:


> Day's not over yet.


True but I'm not at work atm so this risk is slim.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 7, 2016)

It's about to go down. 
 
the grill is just about ready


----------



## Cannacat (May 7, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> It's about to go down.
> View attachment 3675809
> the grill is just about ready


Can I come for dinner? If I got there, that would be an accomplishment


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 7, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Can I come for dinner? If I got there, that would be an accomplishment


I got extra! You gotta bring some beer though


----------



## Cannacat (May 7, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I got extra! You gotta bring some beer though


Oh I never go anywhere without it


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 7, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> It's about to go down.
> View attachment 3675809
> the grill is just about ready


Yisssss big thick burgers it appears. *drools*


----------



## BarnBuster (May 7, 2016)

dangledo said:


> .. wad shot into my eye... when i used the reamer i knew i shouldve doubled up.. it was loose. put the first one in ..stuck a second one in .. money-shot right into my fucking eye...


i'm reading so much into this


----------



## 6ohMax (May 7, 2016)

So far took a walk with the wife, kids and dig this morning. ..did a little grocery shopping. ..gonna take the minions to the library soon....fed my plant too.


Hope all is having a pleasant weekend!


----------



## 420God (May 7, 2016)




----------



## 6ohMax (May 7, 2016)

That's a very good song ..Tim "Ripper" Owens is damn good

You like suicidal tendencies?

But, let's get back to the subject at hand, shall we?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 7, 2016)

The honorable insectacide


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 7, 2016)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 7, 2016)

Finished soffit and fascia and gutters...Brown kicks ass. Will bury downspouts after new sidewalks, temp flex hose for now. Love the new 12" overhang plus gutter! And...color keyed motion lights...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 7, 2016)

I'm falling in love with Home Depot, Lowe's and Busy Beaver...well I always liked busy beaver...


----------



## BarnBuster (May 7, 2016)

...and Menard's


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 8, 2016)

Thai coconut chicken soup, with home made chili oil


----------



## Steve French (May 8, 2016)

Managed to get through Mother's Day brunch without a single fistfight.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 8, 2016)

Steve French said:


> Managed to get through Mother's Day brunch without a single fistfight.


Steve! How ya been, brother?


----------



## Steve French (May 8, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Steve! How ya been, brother?


Muy bien. Grassyass. Cabron.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 8, 2016)

Steve French said:


> Muy bien. Grassyass. Cabron.


Toma wey


----------



## Steve French (May 8, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Toma wey


We've gone past the limits of my google translate abilities. I've only got the names of foodstuffs left.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 8, 2016)

Steve French said:


> We've gone past the limits of my google translate abilities. I've only got the names of foodstuffs left.


Drink up, fucker


----------



## Steve French (May 8, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Drink up, fucker


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 8, 2016)

Steve French said:


>


----------



## neosapien (May 8, 2016)

I managed to get half my grass cut. Then fucked around for 30+minutes trying to understand why it quit after replacing the air filter, spark plug, cleaning the carburetor and dumping all the oil and fuel just last week. Then burnt my hand on the exhaust. Then kicked it real hard and probably broke my big toe. Then went to Lowes and dropped 3+ bills on a new one. Then finished cutting my grass. Fuck today in its ass. No lube.


----------



## cannabineer (May 8, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I managed to get half my grass cut. Then fucked around for 30+minutes trying to understand why it quit after replacing the air filter, spark plug, cleaning the carburetor and dumping all the oil and fuel just last week. Then burnt my hand on the exhaust. Then kicked it real hard and probably broke my big toe. Then went to Lowes and dropped 3+ bills on a new one. Then finished cutting my grass. Fuck today in its ass. No lube.



My lawn is tall.
It is tall because I did not cut it.
I did not cut it because of [the rain].
My lawn is tall.



Brackets indicate Modular Excuse®. Please feel free to install your factory-approved Modular Excuse® in the bracketed space provided.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 8, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I managed to get half my grass cut. Then fucked around for 30+minutes trying to understand why it quit after replacing the air filter, spark plug, cleaning the carburetor and dumping all the oil and fuel just last week. Then burnt my hand on the exhaust. Then kicked it real hard and probably broke my big toe. Then went to Lowes and dropped 3+ bills on a new one. Then finished cutting my grass. Fuck today in its ass. No lube.


You just used that as an excuse to get out of [Mothers Day]!


----------



## Grandpapy (May 8, 2016)

I got my replacement filter up, it's only 40 lbs but damn i'm [getting old] glad they last awhile.


----------



## 420God (May 8, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Fuck today in its ass. No lube.


It's mother's day. 

Wife like the new mower you got her?


----------



## neosapien (May 8, 2016)

I usually have a strict "no grass cutting on my day off" policy but they're calling for rain the whole of next week and its rained every day this past week sans today. See what that got me. It was like a foot tall in some places though lol. It needed done. My folks are up visiting from Florida so my mom watched the little one all day, freeing my wife up to drink margaritas and watch tv all day. My wife could give fuckall what I did today lol.


----------



## 420God (May 8, 2016)

I picked up 3 ducks today from 2 different farms, needed more muscovys to keep mine company. Then I went to the in-laws with the wife. Found out the father in law just got a new torch so I was able to borrow it to fix the crawler. Saves me from having to buy my own I'd almost never use.


----------



## ttystikk (May 8, 2016)

I've survived 50 years on this earth. I'm feeling a lil worse for wear, but my gal says she thinks I've got the nicest ass ever.

So there's that!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 8, 2016)

New carpet coming tomorrow for 2nd floor and down the stairs. I love the smell of fresh carpet in the morning...


----------



## ttystikk (May 8, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> New carpet coming tomorrow for 2nd floor and down the stairs. I love the smell of fresh carpet in the morning...


Mmmmmmm... smell those carcinogens!

My dream home will have hard floors because I have asthma.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Mmmmmmm... smell those carcinogens!


I certainly hope not! There's a hardwood floor we carpeted already up there...everybody said that was nuts. I like the additional insulation in winter and the dog told me he'd rather hang out on carpet...


----------



## ttystikk (May 8, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I certainly hope not! There's a hardwood floor we carpeted already up there...everybody said that was nuts. I like the additional insulation in winter and the dog told me he'd rather hang out on carpet...


More power to ya, I just couldn't take it.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> More power to ya, I just couldn't take it.


I have a cousin with asthma...he always told me he couldn't smoke weed because of it. I guess you weren't held back by that?


----------



## ttystikk (May 8, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I have a cousin with asthma...he always told me he couldn't smoke weed because of it. I guess you weren't held back by that?


If I overdo it I suffer.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I've survived 50 years on this earth. I'm feeling a lil worse for wear, but my gal says she thinks I've got the nicest ass ever.
> 
> So there's that!


Happy Bday @ttystikk


----------



## ttystikk (May 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Happy Bday @ttystikk


Thank you, Sir! I see it as an accomplishment, not a liability.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Thank you, Sir! I see it as an accomplishment, not a liability.


Quite an accomplishment I think. Hell I didnt think Id live this long the way I was running in my 20's......


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 9, 2016)

Almost done with the chicken coop. I'd post pics but my phone is gay. If i can manage to finish it between the bits of rain i will plant some stuff in the garden. Everything is still in the greenhouse. Also gotta patch this hole in the wall that someone with a short fuse put there. Oops.


----------



## 420God (May 9, 2016)

Here's the new additions to the farm. The bright white one is my original duck, the other three are the new ones. The black one is a male and I believe the dirty white one is an old female and so is the younger one in the cage. I had to put her in there because she decided she wasn't going to stick around as soon as I let her out. Couple days in the cage with food and water and she's learn this is her new home.


----------



## abe supercro (May 9, 2016)

Picked up four solar spotlights. They've been sitting around in the boxes for a few days so today will be the big day to snap em together and get my charge on!



*I LIKE DUCKS, I like them a lot. Maybe I will have ducks one day.*


----------



## Cannacat (May 9, 2016)

My accomplishment of the day was a nice long walk down the canal with the bf and the dog, we spent a few hours in the secret meadow. You have to go through a hole in a fence along the canal and through some trees and there's the most beautiful meadow with the river flowing through it. It's beautiful and there's never anyone else there. There were swifts over the river and it must be breeding season so we watched them all pairing off, it was amazing, and a mother duck with 4 tiny ducklings. We sat by the river drinking cider and had a spliff in the sunshine, it was a great afternoon. It's a long time since I've been able to go for a walk like that and I've missed it, although no doubt I'll pay for it tomorrow.

Happy birthday @ttystikk


----------



## thcterror (May 9, 2016)

420God said:


> *What did you accomplish today?*


knowing everything i need to know.


----------



## curious2garden (May 9, 2016)

420God said:


> Here's the new additions to the farm. The bright white one is my original duck, the other three are the new ones. The black one is a male and I believe the dirty white one is an old female and so is the younger one in the cage. I had to put her in there because she decided she wasn't going to stick around as soon as I let her out. Couple days in the cage with food and water and she's learn this is her new home.
> 
> View attachment 3677220
> View attachment 3677221


Of course the sparkling clean one is yours! After a few days at your house, those dirty ducks will be ship-shape and Bristol fashion LOL.

Got a picture the other day of Stinky Girl, my rescue raven. She followed me again on my walk today.


----------



## anony42017 (May 9, 2016)

I started my first investment in growing mj.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 9, 2016)

thcterror said:


> knowing everything i need to know.


 How deep. I'm very inspired.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 9, 2016)

Carpet all done on 2nd floor...but had to remove 4 doors to accommodate carpet guys. And the one door was "trimmed in"...not enough room to remove hinge pins...so had to remove one trim piece...everything back up and lookin' gooood...also carpeted steps for the 1st time in 77 years. Putting up a handrail from circa 1920 tomorrow, rescued from an old apartment building a friend bought to flip. 12' cherry handrail guaranteed made in America...100 yrs. ago.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 9, 2016)

i guess it was yesterday, but nonetheless i installed a makeshift irrigation system for my yard and garden. my goal was to make it so i would not have to leave my deck to water. i ran a hose from the main bib to the deck, and split it to three more hoses running to three very strategically placed sprinklers, one of which is on a tripod.

on the right vectors, the three of them cover every single inch of my yard and garden.

today i installed three windows out in the boonies with the company's head honcho paying us a surprise field visit. i almost wished i had fucked something up royally and maliciously so that i'd be canned and could spend the summer sitting around and growing weed. alas, it appears as though the guy likes me. shit.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 9, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i guess it was yesterday, but nonetheless i installed a makeshift irrigation system for my yard and garden. my goal was to make it so i would not have to leave my deck to water. i ran a hose from the main bin to the deck, and split it to three more hoses running to three very strategically placed sprinklers, one of which is on a tripod.
> 
> on the right vectors, the three of them cover every single inch of my yard and garden.
> 
> today i installed three windows out in the boonies with the company's head honcho paying us a surprise field visit. i almost wished i had fucked something up royally and maliciously so that i'd be canned and could spend the summer sitting around and growing weed. alas, it appears as though the guy likes me. shit.


Condolences Buck, I feel ya


----------



## curious2garden (May 9, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i guess it was yesterday, but nonetheless i installed a makeshift irrigation system for my yard and garden. my goal was to make it so i would not have to leave my deck to water. i ran a hose from the main bib to the deck, and split it to three more hoses running to three very strategically placed sprinklers, one of which is on a tripod.
> 
> on the right vectors, the three of them cover every single inch of my yard and garden.
> 
> today i installed three windows out in the boonies with the company's head honcho paying us a surprise field visit. i almost wished i had fucked something up royally and maliciously so that i'd be canned and could spend the summer sitting around and growing weed. alas, it appears as though the guy likes me. shit.


Hell is other people. 
Jean-Paul Sartre


----------



## UncleBuck (May 9, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Condolences Buck, I feel ya


i love my job, i just hate getting up at 6am and having so little time to do the weed stuff.

they've even started inviting me to the poker games. there are 52 install crews, and only 2 other leads are invited. this sucks.


----------



## SoOLED (May 9, 2016)

I put up a 5x10 tent today all by myself, cause all my co-0p are lazy bastards, its not fucking easy.




finished my pvc clone skeleton


took a picture of my cat INJA, cause hims is cute


drove my dirty EVO to the taco shop


I gonna do a side by side test of tastys T2-2100 vs two mars 300. one plant each side of the 5x10, I hope that's enough to keep it fairly legit.....ugh but that might have to wait. someone wants to veg in there now, you didn't help put it up, but now you want put your cuts in there....fuckers.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 9, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> I put up a 5x10 tent today all by myself, cause all my co-0p are lazy bastards, its not fucking easy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you at least know you have to assemble it inside the bag? My first tent was 4x3x6.5; assembled the frame then realised the bag was one piece FML lol


----------



## SoOLED (May 9, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Did you at least know you have to assemble it inside the bag? My first tent was 4x3x6.5; assembled the frame then realised the bag was one piece FML lol


this one, secret jardin: it was free. anways you can unzip the whole base, so you build the frame in that, then pull it over and zip the bottom up again. the base zipper is only for assembly. its still heavy for me, and the last few poles are a biyaach to fit. I'm not that tall, 5'6 so it sucked.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 9, 2016)

Mine was the secret jardin too, tho the bag was solid with just the zip door, shit don't stretch so the door was too small to fit the assembled frame. Disassemble, crawl in the bag with all the frame parts, reassemble lol


----------



## thcterror (May 10, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> How deep. I'm very inspired.


no worries


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 10, 2016)

Sawzalled away a 10 x 12 storage shed. Termite infested, 1979 vintage...replacing with a longer one later...amazingly, we filled our 3rd 20' dumpster and brought in a 4th (and final) today...that's a lot of demo!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 10, 2016)

Also put in 30" range vent, never had one there...runs off a 6" inline fan just like the closet. Lol, kinda forgot how loud those are...but it sure as hell does the job! Have to dress up exterior exit...hoping to frame with metal and use an oversized dryer vent...


----------



## Corso312 (May 10, 2016)

That's a nice hood, let's se3 the range.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 10, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> A college degree would have given you much better alternatives.


i make more money than the people i went to college with.

maybe tell us more about your neo-confederate fantasies and white supremacy, tbonejack.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 10, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> That's a nice hood, let's se3 the range.


We didn't buy it yet. This was a 1959 buiIt in kitchen with a 20" cabinet stack left and a (get this) a 21" range. So we're having a guy build a 10.75" cabinet stack so we can fit in a normal 30" range. Ever since the original 21" range was replaced (with a 20") there was and unsightly gap there. We are fixing all that. Still need a 30 X 26 metal back splash plate to put over the circular holes used to hardwire through 1959 firring strips...that's 1959 marlite paneling...wears like iron!


----------



## neosapien (May 10, 2016)

I finished the 1st floor in my rental a few days ago. Exactly 1 day before my folks came to town to spend the month there lol.


----------



## Corso312 (May 10, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## tyler.durden (May 10, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> Go hang some drywall for $22 an hour while your wife supports you. Or sell some treadmills.





ZaraBeth420 said:


> A college degree would have given you much better alternatives.


This is to be sung to the Hungry Jack 70s theme song melody - 

♫ Z-bone, Z-bone Jack. Make him go away, but he always comes back. It's Z-bone Jack! ♫


----------



## UncleBuck (May 10, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> Go hang some drywall for $22 an hour while your wife supports you. Or sell some treadmills.


if you are tbone's wife, why do you say the exact same things tbone has been saying for his last 14 sock puppets?

your penis must be tiny.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 10, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> A college degree would have given you much better alternatives.


I have a degree and worked in a union steel mill for 40 years. Degrees are overrated. So is pretending you're something you're not.


----------



## neosapien (May 10, 2016)

Think it's safe to say most of us here that live good, happy, honest lives never went to college. I make bank. And have no lifelong college debt.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 10, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Think it's safe to say most of us here that live good, happy, honest lives never went to college. I make bank. And have no lifelong college debt.


Lol. When I started college...it cost $240 for tuition and $162 for room and board. And I had summer jobs at the mill I later made my career. 1972. It wasn't always like it is today!


----------



## Singlemalt (May 10, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol. When I started college...it cost $240 for tuition and $162 for room and board. And I had summer jobs at the mill I later made my career. 1972. It wasn't always like it is today!


Yep it's stacked against the kids now days; no way can a kid make enough money to pay for college and live. My undergrad $260 semester + books; grad $640 quarter + books. I worked as a carpenter summers and breaks til grad school, then had a job field related in grad school


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 10, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Yep it's stacked against the kids now days; no way can a kid make enough money to pay for college and live. My undergrad $260 semester + books; grad $640 quarter + books. I worked as a carpenter summers and breaks til grad school, then had a job field related in grad school


Yeah, the good old days...nobody left school in serious debt. I remember guys less fortunate who barrowed money to get through. The owed as much a 4 yr. old used car upon graduation. I'm sure they were out from under that in a few years.


----------



## Corso312 (May 10, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yeah, the good old days...nobody left school in serious debt. I remember guys less fortunate who barrowed money to get through. The owed as much a 4 yr. old used car upon graduation. I'm sure they were out from under that in a few years.







That's the next bubble to bust..they brainwash n scare all these kids into thinking you are going to be a loser flippin burgers if you don't go to college..they get buried in student loans and can't find decent jobs after they graduate.


----------



## cannabineer (May 10, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> That's the next bubble to bust..they brainwash n scare all these kids into thinking you are going to be a loser flippin burgers if you don't go to college..they get buried in student loans and can't find decent jobs after they graduate.


 Not only that - student loans are exempt from usury laws. Bankrupt? Tough. Still like having knees?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 10, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Not only that - student loans are exempt from usury laws. Bankrupt? Tough. Still like having knees?


And if Guido don't convince you, the 1st team comes in; the IRS


----------



## 420God (May 10, 2016)

I know a few bartenders that owe more than I've paid for some of my houses and have nothing but a piece of paper to show for it.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 10, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Think it's safe to say most of us here that live good, happy, honest lives never went to college. I make bank. And have no lifelong college debt.


No real schooling for me either, just trade school, which didn't cost much.
I'm puting my daughter through school to be a nurse. My thinking is that she will then meet/marry a doctor and i'll be set.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 10, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> No real schooling for me either, just trade school, which didn't cost much.
> I'm puting my daughter through school to be a nurse. My thinking is that she will then meet/marry a doctor and i'll be set.


I like the way you think


----------



## qwizoking (May 10, 2016)

i got paid to go to college?


----------



## Aeroknow (May 10, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i got paid to go to college?


I helped build a few different college buildings. At UCSC and Stanford


----------



## qwizoking (May 10, 2016)

lol, scholarships and grants....


----------



## thcterror (May 11, 2016)

I used a z-index attribute to fix a menu, fucker was 2px in front of everything and when you zoomed in ( get this ) it over lapped the login button so you couldnt see it ha !! what a day !!


----------



## Cannacat (May 11, 2016)

I got this little munchkin through the night...  Found her in the street yesterday, frozen in the rain, she was milk white and almost see through. When I got home 2 hours later she was still there, still alive, so I figured the least I could do was bring her home to warm up so she didn't die cold and miserable. 20 hours of 2 hourly feeds later, she's still here. My fella is not amused!


----------



## Corso312 (May 11, 2016)

What is it? Squirrel?


----------



## supreme bean (May 11, 2016)

A mole i think.


----------



## Cannacat (May 11, 2016)

I think it's a rat, my fella thought a mole. It's a tiny, tiny baby with its eyes and ears still closed, whiskers but no fur, very unlikely to make it but I couldn't just leave it in the middle of the road to die in the cold. I wrapped her up in a box to warm up next to a hot water bottle, I checked on her later and expected that it'd have died. When I saw she was all pink and warm, squirming and mewling, I couldn't just leave her hungry. You see the rod I've accomplished for myself?


----------



## 420God (May 11, 2016)

Good luck with the little one. I found one last year I think and managed to keep it alive for a few days. Might have been too far gone by the time I found it though.


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 11, 2016)

So far, I've drank like a pot and a half of coffee, paid some bills, took a really nice shit - then started cleaning out my tackle box, and re-lining my poles. Getting ready to do some camping/trout fishing this weekend.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 11, 2016)

Having a team meeting today (all 3 of us) to decide what kind of primer to use on exterior block. I stripped the paint off with airplane stripper & power washer...and then angle ground it. But, there was decades of 'white wash' build up under the paint that won't come off and is now ground smooth. My pro painter buddy says he will stop over this morning and tell us what he'd use...


----------



## BarnBuster (May 11, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> So far, I've drank like a pot and a half of coffee, paid some bills, took a really nice shit - then started cleaning out my tackle box, and re-lining my poles. Getting ready to do some camping/trout fishing this weekend.


----------



## curious2garden (May 11, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Yep it's stacked against the kids now days; no way can a kid make enough money to pay for college and live. My undergrad $260 semester + books; grad $640 quarter + books. I worked as a carpenter summers and breaks til grad school, then had a job field related in grad school


It's the modern day spin on company store. 

BTW why is that sock deleting all it's own posts.


----------



## curious2garden (May 11, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> I got this little munchkin through the night... View attachment 3678709 Found her in the street yesterday, frozen in the rain, she was milk white and almost see through. When I got home 2 hours later she was still there, still alive, so I figured the least I could do was bring her home to warm up so she didn't die cold and miserable. 20 hours of 2 hourly feeds later, she's still here. My fella is not amused!


Could it be an opossum? Anyway they do well fed on Esbilac if it is. Good luck, I have a pretty bad rescue habit too.






PS I'd get rid of the disapproving guy.


----------



## 420God (May 11, 2016)




----------



## curious2garden (May 11, 2016)

420God said:


> View attachment 3678846


++ rep


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2016)

This is a baby squirrel.






I don't think yours is a squirrel; squirrel babies have the black toenails. 
Momma had babies like this come through the house in the '70s. We got squirrels, opossums and raccoons. I thought trash panda at first, but now I'm thinking opossum or maybe rat. That muzzle shape I remember, but I don't remember to which babies it belonged.


----------



## curious2garden (May 11, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> This is a baby squirrel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going off the Hox genetic expression, rat/possum. This could be a job for @Singlemalt I swear to god he's the swiss army knife of stoners


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I'm going off the Hox genetic expression, rat/possum. This could be a job for @Singlemalt I swear to god he's the swiss army knife of stoners


... and 420God is the Leatherman ...


----------



## curious2garden (May 11, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> ... and 420God is the Leatherman ...


Ain't that the truth


----------



## Grandpapy (May 11, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> And if Guido don't convince you, the 1st team comes in; the IRS


Funny how Guido curbed the campus protests of the 70's.


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Funny how Guido curbed the campus protests of the 70's.


Add 1/4 cup of revolutionary botany


----------



## Grandpapy (May 11, 2016)

I woke up from 6 hrs of hard sleep. Damn it's a different world..

(thanks @Mohican)


----------



## GrowerGoneWild (May 11, 2016)

Getting ready to put some plants in my new greenhouse. Framed out, rocked, and ready to hang some lights up in there.


----------



## Cannacat (May 11, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Could it be an opossum? Anyway they do well fed on Esbilac if it is. Good luck, I have a pretty bad rescue habit too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks a lot like her, but I don't think we have those here. We do have a lot of squirrels, but she doesn't have black toenails, so she's probably a rat. That's really the only likely wildlife we have around here, cos I don't think she's a fox or a hedgehog and we don't see much else. She's hanging in there, getting used to sucking on the cotton bud now so maybe she has a fighting chance. I don't have a penny to my name until the end of the week unfortunately, but if she makes it until then on honey water and diluted milk then I'll get her some soy baby milk, which apparently is the closest thing to a mother rat's milk, and probiotics to try build up some immunity. I don't really know what else I can do, I thought about asking the local Pets at Home if they could donate me some hand-rearing stuff, or if they know of anyone local with a nursing mother, I'll pop in tomorrow on my way to work.. I've been doing loads of reading today and apparently it's very rare they make it if they're orphaned before their fur comes in, but I'll do my best for her.
And my fella would prefer I wasn't always bringing home strays but I think he much prefers stray pinkies than stray addicts and runaway children, which I've also been known to attempt to rescue!


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> That looks a lot like her, but I don't think we have those here. We do have a lot of squirrels, but she doesn't have black toenails, so she's probably a rat. That's really the only likely wildlife we have around here, cos I don't think she's a fox or a hedgehog and we don't see much else. She's hanging in there, getting used to sucking on the cotton bud now so maybe she has a fighting chance. I don't have a penny to my name until the end of the week unfortunately, but if she makes it until then on honey water and diluted milk then I'll get her some soy baby milk, which apparently is the closest thing to a mother rat's milk, and probiotics to try build up some immunity. I don't really know what else I can do, I thought about asking the local Pets at Home if they could donate me some hand-rearing stuff, or if they know of anyone local with a nursing mother, I'll pop in tomorrow on my way to work.. I've been doing loads of reading today and apparently it's very rare they make it if they're orphaned before their fur comes in, but I'll do my best for her.
> And my fella would prefer I wasn't always bringing home strays but I think he much prefers stray pinkies than stray addicts and runaway children, which I've also been known to attempt to rescue!


Can you get a can of Esbilac, as Annie suggested? It is synthetic dog milk and it was what we used for orphans. Many a squirrel and opossum made it to solid food and adolescence on that diet. 
Momma was a volunteer for Audubon Society and we had many orphans come through.

Is there an Audubon Society office near you? Call them, they can help unless things have really changed.


----------



## Cannacat (May 11, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Can you get a can of Esbilac, as Annie suggested? It is synthetic dog milk and it was what we used for orphans. Many a squirrel and opossum made it to solid food and adolescence on that diet.
> Momma was a volunteer for Audubon Society and we had many orphans come through.
> 
> Is there an Audubon Society office near you? Call them, they can help unless things have really changed.


I'm in the UK, I have pet rats myself and have taken rescues myself locally (never anything so young!) cos there is nowhere that deals with small animals. It's hard work just finding a vet for my domestic rats because very few veterinarians take the "exotics" course at college! I'm following the advice I've found online on how to keep them going before you give them formula so they don't get an upset stomach and get dehydrated, which is one of the biggest problems with hand feeding apparently, you have to carefully wean them on to the new formula. I'm taking her into work with me tomorrow so I can keep to her feeding schedule, so I'll pop into the pet shop on the way and see what they can do. Hopefully they'll be able to identify her for certain because depending on what she is she might need different milk, rats need human baby soy based formula whereas most other things are better with the higher fat and protein of puppy or kitten formula, I'll look out for the Esbilac as I've seen it mentioned a few times but not sure if it's available here. I'm doing my homework and trying my best, and she seems a determined little thing, so please keep your fingers crossed for her


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 11, 2016)

I bought a mobile home for $3500 that is in good shape. Just moved it and been remodeling it.

There used to be a lot of trailers here at one time. The septic tanks, water meters and what not are still here. I'll just keep buying good trailers when I find them and move them here. When I get quit a few here, I'll move out of the house and rent it to.

That will make the payment on a new farm.


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> I'm in the UK, I have pet rats myself and have taken rescues myself locally (never anything so young!) cos there is nowhere that deals with small animals. It's hard work just finding a vet for my domestic rats because very few veterinarians take the "exotics" course at college! I'm following the advice I've found online on how to keep them going before you give them formula so they don't get an upset stomach and get dehydrated, which is one of the biggest problems with hand feeding apparently, you have to carefully wean them on to the new formula. I'm taking her into work with me tomorrow so I can keep to her feeding schedule, so I'll pop into the pet shop on the way and see what they can do. Hopefully they'll be able to identify her for certain because depending on what she is she might need different milk, rats need human baby soy based formula whereas most other things are better with the higher fat and protein of puppy or kitten formula, I'll look out for the Esbilac as I've seen it mentioned a few times but not sure if it's available here. I'm doing my homework and trying my best, and she seems a determined little thing, so please keep your fingers crossed for her


Sounds like you have given this some thought! I tip my hat.

Yes, my info is USA-based. 

I send good thoughts to little pinky.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 11, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I'm going off the Hox genetic expression, rat/possum. This could be a job for @Singlemalt I swear to god he's the swiss army knife of stoners


I'm thinking opossum , seems pretty under developed to be a rat in the street. As you know marsupials are born underdeveloped and have a prolonged infancy. They give birth to more that can survive,lack of sufficient titties being a limiter. The tail base seems to be too large diameter and the ears too small to be a rat. Could have fallen off of mamma when she crossed the street


----------



## Cannacat (May 11, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm thinking opossum , seems pretty under developed to be a rat in the street. As you know marsupials are born underdeveloped and have a prolonged infancy. They give birth to more that can survive,lack of sufficient titties being a limiter. The tail base seems to be too large diameter and the ears too small to be a rat. Could have fallen off of mamma when she crossed the street


I wouldn't disagree with you because I have no experience of any such tiny, naked critters, except we just don't have opossums in England? But yeah she is very tiny, very young and underdeveloped.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 11, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> I wouldn't disagree with you because I have no experience of any such tiny, naked critters, except we just don't have opossums in England? But yeah she is very tiny, very young and underdeveloped.


Interesting and odd then. How did it get in the street? (rhetorical question) since rats and non-marsupials make nests. Good luck to you and the pinkster though


----------



## curious2garden (May 12, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> I wouldn't disagree with you because I have no experience of any such tiny, naked critters, except we just don't have opossums in England? But yeah she is very tiny, very young and underdeveloped.


Ahh the UK, the mystery deepens. Canna now you absolutely MUST keep this creature alive so we'll know what it is!


----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Ahh the UK, the mystery deepens. Canna now you absolutely MUST keep this creature alive so we'll know what it is!


its obviously a chupacabra


----------



## Singlemalt (May 12, 2016)

Out on a boat today, and what did I spy?

 



Apparently @vostok has snuck into the neighborhood


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> I wouldn't disagree with you because I have no experience of any such tiny, naked critters, except we just don't have opossums in England? But yeah she is very tiny, very young and underdeveloped.


I was looking at some pix, and it totally looks like a baby rat to me. Read that you need to feed them almost every other hour and stimulate them to poo and pee when they are that little. Apparently the mom usually does it for them. If you haven't already, toss a heating pad under his/her blanky. Hope the little critter makes it. Sending good vibes your way.


----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I was looking at some pix, and it totally looks like a baby rat to me. Read that you need to feed them almost every other hour and stimulate them to poo and pee when they are that little. Apparently the mom usually does it for them. If you haven't already, toss a heating pad under his/her blanky. Hope the little critter makes it. Sending good vibes your way.


if it dies.. make soup


----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Out on a boat today, and what did I spy?
> 
> View attachment 3680055
> 
> ...


didnt know they used sail boats as battle ships over there


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Out on a boat today, and what did I spy?
> 
> View attachment 3680055
> 
> ...


Fishing at all? Or just a booze cruise?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 12, 2016)

srh88 said:


> if it dies.. make soup


I had to like the post only because it is socially unacceptable; by no means is it an endorsement into the culinary gusto of ratlet soup


----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I had to like the post only because it is socially unacceptable; by no means is it an endorsement into the culinary gusto of ratlet soup


it requires cal/mag


----------



## Singlemalt (May 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Fishing at all? Or just a booze cruise?


Booze cruise, I needed it; extended Mom's day with mom, sis, her daughter and daughter's daughter. Been a rough week. But it's almost over


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Booze cruise, I needed it; extended Mom's day with mom, sis, her daughter and daughter's daughter. Been a rough week. But it's almost over


Good man. You deserve some R&R.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Good man. You deserve some R&R.


I certainly deserved the tequila


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (May 12, 2016)

Swam 1000 yards.

Went out and ate a pizza buffet. With absolutely no fucking guilt.


----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> Swam 1000 yards.
> 
> Went out and ate a pizza buffet. With absolutely no fucking guilt.


so you hung out on the internet and pretended to be a chick, good job guy


----------



## cannabineer (May 12, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I had to like the post only because it is socially unacceptable; by no means is it an endorsement into the culinary gusto of ratlet soup


 The French called it Rat-Ptooie for a reason


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (May 12, 2016)

srh88 said:


> so you hung out on the internet and pretended to be a chick, good job guy


You are guessing, and you're wrong.


----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> You are guessing, and you're wrong.


nah.. im not, but go ahead and delete your posts again.


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (May 12, 2016)

srh88 said:


> nah.. im not, but go ahead and delete your posts again.


I'll do with my posts whatever the fuck I want.

Why should that matter to you?

I have no beef with you. Why are you trying to start an argument?


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)

About a pound of cookies.


----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> I'll do with my posts whatever the fuck I want.
> 
> Why should that matter to you?


it doesnt.. but youve been found out and still play pretend, i like it, it adds a little bit of excitement to the board to watch you get called out everyday


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (May 12, 2016)

srh88 said:


> it doesnt.. but youve been found out and still play pretend, i like it, it adds a little bit of excitement to the board to watch you get called out everyday


I'm glad your life finally has some light in it. I feel so like a godsend to you.

But seriously, I have no beef with you. Why are you trying to start an argument?


----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3680077
> 
> About a pound of cookies.


----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> I'm glad your life finally has some light in it. I feel so like a godsend to you.
> 
> But seriously, I have no beef with you. Why are you trying to start an argument?


just go relax and play with your oversized clit


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (May 12, 2016)

srh88 said:


> just go relax and play with your oversized clit


Screw off and go get your limited self-esteem from some other source than an anonymous web site.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 12, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I had to like the post only because it is socially unacceptable; by no means is it an endorsement into the culinary gusto of ratlet soup


I feel guilty every time I eat veal


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 12, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> Screw off and go get your limited self-esteem from some other source than an anonymous web site.


you too


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (May 12, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> you too


I already have. When will you Tangie?


----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> I felt guilty in college every time I ate pussy; since I have one myself.


nooo you got that wrong, its not like a belly button.. you dont have an outie.. thats a penis tbone


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (May 12, 2016)

srh88 said:


> nooo you got that wrong, its not like a belly button.. you dont have an outie.. thats a penis tbone


Not exactly...

I have a bit of an "outsie" belly button. But I'm "insie" where it counts the most.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 12, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> Not exactly...
> 
> I have a bit of an "outsie" belly button. But I'm "insie" where it counts the most.


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (May 12, 2016)

You people so actually can be fun sometimes.


----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> You people so actually can be fun sometimes.


its ok if you want to be a chick.. i wont judge, do whatever makes you happy dude


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (May 12, 2016)

srh88 said:


> its ok if you want to be a chick.. i wont judge, do whatever makes you happy dude


Believe me babe, I do lotsa things that make me AND Jack very happy...


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> Believe me babe, I do lotsa things that make me AND Jack very happy...


Like french kissing his butthole?


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (May 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Like french kissing his butthole?


I thought french kissing male assholes was more in your admitted realm of enjoyment. Am I wrong?


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> I thought french kissing male assholes was more in your admitted realm of enjoyment. Am I wrong?


Not wrong. That's why I always have a case of baby wipes on hand. I also do not have to lie about who I am on a pot website in a pathetic attempt to garner self-esteem.


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (May 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Not wrong. That's why I always have a case of baby wipes on hand. I also do not have to lie about who I am on a pot website in a pathetic attempt to garner self-esteem.


I like you Pinny. Jack always liked you too.

I hope your last drug rehab stint worked, and that you are clean now. Except for MJ, of course. 

But stay off the heroin and coke. Please. We want you around here for a long time. We love you.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 12, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


fuckin' hilarious


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> I hope your last drug rehab stint worked, and that you are clean now.


If you wanna buy some blow all you have to do is ask.


----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> If you wanna buy some blow all you have to do is ask.


i think he's trying to earn it the "hard way"


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> If you wanna buy some blow all you have to do is ask.


Had some for Trower, concerts only once you get old!


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (May 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> If you wanna buy some blow all you have to do is ask.


So you really ARE Pinworm, huh? Jack is sitting here laughing and telling me...

That's exactly what you told Jack a loooooooong time ago when he kidded you about being in rehab.

And thanks Pinny, but no. We don't need any hard stuff. MJ does us fine.

And Jack says he hopes you stay clean.


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> And thanks Pinny, but no. We don't need any hard stuff. MJ does us fine.
> 
> .


Pussy.


----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Had some for Trower, concerts only once you get old!


i bet that show kicked ass man, pretty jealous i didnt know about it.. get to see steely dan and steve winwood soon, pretty odd mix but i seen traffic before and they were amazing and i like steely dan a lot too.. really cool music. but if steve winwood plays higher love im walking out


----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Pussy.


no pin.. penis


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (May 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Pussy.


To the core baby, to the core.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 12, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i bet that show kicked ass man, pretty jealous i didnt know about it.. get to see steely dan and steve winwood soon, pretty odd mix but i seen traffic before and they were amazing and i like steely dan a lot too.. really cool music. but if steve winwood plays higher love im walking out


I saw Steely Dan in 1974...they were warm up for the Beach Boys. Show stolen and they only had 3 albums out.


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (May 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Pussy.


So, are you still drumming? And flushing your plants by pouring water over them from "on high"? We loved that video.


----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> To the core baby, to the core.


remember that time you said you were 29 year old yoga instructor or something then tried to post a pic and got called out immediately for being flabby and having an old lady body.. pepperidge farm remembers


----------



## SunnyJim (May 12, 2016)

$10 says 'ZaraBeth' faps his micro penis at night to his fake profile pic.


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (May 12, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I saw Steely Dan in 1974...they were warm up for the Beach Boys. Show stolen and they only had 3 albums out.


Say it ain't so Tangie. Please. Cause I love Steely Dan too. 

Hey 19.


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (May 12, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> $10 says 'ZaraBeth' faps his micro penis at night to his fake profile pic.


Like you didn't PM me asking for pics a couple months ago...

Get real.


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> So, are you still drumming? And flushing your plants by pouring water over them from "on high"? We loved that video.


20 minutes every day. And, yea, of course. I am all about maximum yields.


----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> Like you didn't PM me asking for pics a couple months ago...
> 
> Get real.


its funny because you could lay this shit to rest right now with a pic of you holding a sign that says your user name.. hide your face of course


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (May 12, 2016)

srh88 said:


> its funny because you could lay this shit to rest right now with a pic of you holding a sign that says your user name.. hide your face of course


Have IQs suddenly dropped sharply here sh88?

I did that late last year, and no one believed me. Even sunni advised me to quit doing that.


----------



## SunnyJim (May 12, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> Like you didn't PM me asking for pics a couple months ago...
> 
> Get real.


I'm not into micro penises, dude.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 12, 2016)

srh88 said:


> its funny because you could lay this shit to rest right now with a pic of you holding a sign that says your user name.. hide your face of course


We tried that on multiple threads. Fuck it. You can't be something you're not. I have to clean out a kitchen for wood work prep tomorrow...take some pics of my freshly painted exterior block. Be ready to get jealous...


----------



## abalonehx (May 12, 2016)

I never read this thread because it may inspire me to accomplish something and as I am a serial procrastinator I take great offense to [email protected]


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (May 12, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> I'm not into micro penises, dude.


A psychologist would probably tell you it's because you secretly resent your own micro...


----------



## SunnyJim (May 12, 2016)

Nope. It's because I'm straight.


----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> Have IQs suddenly dropped sharply here sh88?
> 
> I did that late last year, and no one believed me. Even sunni advised me to quit doing that.


do it again, fuck it.. i think if i was being called out for something im not, id try to clear my name. but your story is bullshit so you cant lol.. and sunni advised you? didnt know she was your lawyer. we got a pic of yourself thread. go for it tbone, stop lying or just post the pic


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (May 12, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> Nope. It's because I'm straight.


Well, I'm bi. Or at least I was in college.

Try the other side, Sunny. Come on, you've fantasized about it, right? And you got a hidden hard-on while watching "Brokeback Mountain", right? And masterbated to it later?

Come on, admit it...


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (May 12, 2016)

srh88 said:


> do it again, fuck it.. i think if i was being called out for something im not, id try to clear my name. but your story is bullshit so you cant lol.. and sunni advised you? didnt know she was your lawyer. we got a pic of yourself thread. go for it tbone, stop lying or just post the pic


I did it once 88. It didn't help. I'm not doing it again.

Post a pic of yourself.


----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> I did it once 88. It didn't help. I'm not doing it again.
> 
> Post a pic of yourself.


 your turn


----------



## Steve French (May 12, 2016)

Did ye get the trophy for that?


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (May 12, 2016)

srh88 said:


> your turn
> View attachment 3680150


Cool babe. You have real potential. 

We might have to take this pic swapping to PMs...


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> Cool babe. You have real potential.
> 
> We might have to take this pic swapping to PMs...


Seriously though. Post a pic! I am all about this life!


----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> Cool babe. You have real potential.
> 
> We might have to take this pic swapping to PMs...


how bout you just post a pic and knock off the bullshit?.. thatd be pretty swell of ya. also sorry about the blurry pic.. camera on the phone is cracked


----------



## Corso312 (May 12, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> Cool babe. You have real potential.
> 
> We might have to take this pic swapping to PMs...






Ahh gonna compare dicks in private Eh..


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (May 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Seriously though. Post a pic! I am all about this life!


Pinny, I did post a pic late last year. And you attacked me for it.

You ran my pic through some kind of analysis program, which deemed it a "10% chance" of being photoshopped. Yet it wasn't. And sunni deleted your post.

Attacks like yours is one reason I know now not to post personal pics.


----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> Pinny, I did post a pic late last year. And you attacked me for it.
> 
> You ran my pic through some kind of analysis program, which deemed it a "10% chance" of being photoshopped. Yet it wasn't. And sunni deleted your post.
> 
> Attacks like yours is one reason I know now not to post personal pics.


pretty fucked up you gotta lie on the internet to a bunch of people who know the truth


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> Pinny, I did post a pic late last year. And you attacked me for it.
> 
> You ran my pic through some kind of analysis program, which deemed it a "10% chance" of being photoshopped. Yet it wasn't. And sunni deleted your post.
> .


You mean the one with that chick with the flabby thighs, and chubby tummy? Was that really you? (Don't drag sunni into this)


ZaraBeth420 said:


> Attacks like yours is one reason I know now not to post personal pics.


At least you are learning.

brb, text war with my ex...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 12, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Ahh gonna compare dicks in private Eh..


Is there a competition? Bagsy refereeing!!  

When are you arriving Corso?


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (May 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> You mean the one with that chick with the flabby thighs, and chubby tummy? Was that really you? (Don't drag sunni into this)
> 
> At least you are learning.
> 
> brb, text war with my ex...


Wrong pic, babe.


----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> Wrong pic, babe.


dont worry tbone, next time you pick up another out of shape hooker just post her pic


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (May 12, 2016)

srh88 said:


> dont worry tbone, next time you pick up another out of shape hooker just post her pic


Hey 88, I can tell you this, if Jack picks up a hooker, it'll be for a threesome with me...


----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> Hey 88, I can tell you this, if Jack picks up a hooker, it'll be for a threesome with me...


nah it wont be.. itll be because you are a man who is desperate for attention


----------



## qwizoking (May 12, 2016)

i dont keep up, but im pretty sure we didnt like tbone for a reason..

even if you were a female, his girl wife whatever youd still be married to that guy?? :/
not much better is it...








as fpr what i accomplished?
ummm spent a rack on 2 zips of drop. and burned it in 2 days.... fwm


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> Wrong pic, babe.


No deleted posts for like 2 hours. Not bad, dude. Are you drunk or something? What are you drinking?


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (May 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> No deleted posts for like 2 hours. Not bad, dude. Are you drunk or something? What are you drinking?


Coors regular, plus some Tahoe OG...

And you?


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> Coors regular, plus some Tahoe OG...
> 
> And you?


Vodka and gatorade in a star wars cup. I call it a sad-tini...


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (May 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Vodka and gatorade in a star wars cup. I call it a sad-tini...


I gotta admit, I had a shot of vodka myself tonight...Smyrnoff...bad spelling, I know...


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)

Last time I drank sad-tinis, I had to call my friend for a ride home at around 5am, puking in a Wal-mart parking lot...


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)

Like 4 pages of spam, and zero accomplishments. 420god is going to have me bullwhipped.


----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Like 4 pages of spam, and zero accomplishments. 420god is going to have me bullwhipped...


quick dude!.. we have to accomplish some shit!


----------



## qwizoking (May 12, 2016)

i thought id accomplished a great feat..

damn.. now i gotta one up myself


----------



## Corso312 (May 12, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Is there a competition? Bagsy refereeing!!
> 
> When are you arriving Corso?






Lol..who is bagsy...how ya been? ...gotta rip out a massive outdoor harvest this year n here I come..


----------



## UncleBuck (May 12, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> Pinny, I did post a pic late last year. And you attacked me for it.
> 
> You ran my pic through some kind of analysis program, which deemed it a "10% chance" of being photoshopped. Yet it wasn't. And sunni deleted your post.
> 
> Attacks like yours is one reason I know now not to post personal pics.


have you noticed that not a single person has liked even a single one of your posts all day?

take a fucking hint you white supremacist loser.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 12, 2016)

also, i replaced two windows. one was an egress cutback. those suck a lot.


----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> have you noticed that not a single person has liked even a single one of your posts all day?
> 
> take a fucking hint you white supremacist loser.


it amazes me how many lies he has been caught in but keeps on going.. i love it lol


----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> also, i replaced two windows. one was an egress cutback. those suck a lot.


was it an existing window or did you have to cut out the foundation for it


----------



## cannabineer (May 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Vodka and gatorade in a star wars cup. I call it a sad-tini...


 Call it a Darth Gator


----------



## abalonehx (May 12, 2016)

my hot, moist. hairy,saggy nut sack.. accomplish that. It's been beat up for decades and still hanging around!


----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Call it a Darth Gator


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Call it a Darth Gator


 

Swish!


----------



## neosapien (May 12, 2016)

I accomplished a lot today. But it was all at work. So I'm not sure that counts. If it does and y'all allow it... I opened and cleaned 4 pools and replaced 1 motor. Thats a pretty productive day at work.


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (May 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> have you noticed that not a single person has liked even a single one of your posts all day?
> 
> take a fucking hint you white supremacist loser.


Oh shit. Just like a cold sore virus, you're back.

I've gotten plenty of likes today Bucky. But I don't care.


----------



## neosapien (May 12, 2016)

I liked your post today @ZaraBeth420 . It was an accident though as I meant to hit like on Srh's post but my finger slipped. True story.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 12, 2016)

After weeks of airplane stripper, scraping, power washing and angle grinding...the exterior block is near done. Still needs a 3rd coat. Used Sherwin Williams Extreme Bond primer 1st. Couldn't remove the 77 yrs. of built up crusty white wash...pro painter said use the Extreme Bond 1st right over it...seems to have worked. Musket Brown gloss over top @ 79. a gallon. Paint prices blow! Looks nice though. People drove by all day blowing horns with thumbs up...


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3680205 View attachment 3680208 After weeks of airplane stripper, scraping, power washing and angle grinding...the exterior block is near done. Still needs a 3rd coat. Used Sherwin Williams Extreme Bond primer 1st. Couldn't remove the 77 yrs. of built up crusty white wash...pro painter said use the Extreme Bond 1st right over it...seems to have worked. Musket Brown gloss over top @ 79. a gallon. Paint prices blow! Looks nice though. People drove by all day blowing horns with thumbs up...


You do good work, boss.


----------



## neosapien (May 12, 2016)

Looks good man. I would totally fuck that cinder block.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 12, 2016)

srh88 said:


> was it an existing window or did you have to cut out the foundation for it


existing window. county changed codes for egress, which means i get to cut through the trimmer stud with a sawzall. not all of it, that would be too easy. just scalping a quarter inch off each trimmer to a set depth of 1 5/8 inches. then put in the new, slightly larger window and finish as normal.

an egress cutback is worth about $80 more and takes about an hour to do. so i guess you can say i make the big bucks.


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (May 12, 2016)

I love you all no matter if you feel you can like my posts or not.


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> I love you all no matter if you feel you can like my posts or not.


Quit thinking about my naked penis.


----------



## abe supercro (May 12, 2016)

zara you're tipsy..

grabbed zantac and benadryl, so im fully stocked up. man i must be maturing  started digging transplant spot for new orange shrub. about to first activate new overcharged solar spotlights. couldn't have had a slower day


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (May 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> existing window. county changed codes for egress, which means i get to cut through the trimmer stud with a sawzall. not all of it, that would be too easy. just scalping a quarter inch off each trimmer to a set depth of 1 5/8 inches. then put in the new, slightly larger window and finish as normal.
> 
> an egress cutback is worth about $80 more and takes about an hour to do. so i guess you can say i make the big bucks.


Sounds like manual labor that pays about 20 measly dollars per hour.


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (May 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Quit thinking about my naked penis.


I'd actually like to see a pic. Everyone raves about how big it is. I'd like to see how it compares to Jack's.

For the record, you have my permission to send me a pic.

Just do it.


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> I'd actually like to see a pic. Everyone raves about how big it is. I'd like to see how it compares to Jack's.
> 
> For the record, you have my permission to send me a pic.
> 
> Just do it.


Ok.


----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> Sounds like manual labor that pays about 20 measly dollars per hour.


itd be pretty funny if you knew what youre talking about. i do plumbing, and i make a lot more than 20 an hour... i only wish i made what a good carpenter makes. i do a job and make pennies compared to the carpenters who are finishing bathrooms/kitchens and whatever else has water running to it


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (May 12, 2016)

srh88 said:


> itd be pretty funny if you knew what youre talking about. i do plumbing, and i make a lot more than 20 an hour... i only wish i made what a good carpenter makes. i do a job and make pennies compared to the carpenters who are finishing bathrooms/kitchens and whatever else has water running to it


Ask Buck what he makes. It was $22 per hours late last year. Probably not much more now.


----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> Ask Buck what he makes. It was $22 per hours late last year. Probably not much more now.


if he wants to tell me what he makes, he'll tell me.. what the rate for an out of shape yoga instructor who also happens to be a white supremacist male


----------



## UncleBuck (May 12, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> Sounds like manual labor that pays about 20 measly dollars per hour.


 

it's $380 with the egress cutback. done in about 5 hours.

can you do math?

0 likes + ($380/5 hours) = you have a tiny penis and no one likes you.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 12, 2016)

ZaraB
[QUOTE="ZaraBeth420 said:


> Sounds like manual labor that pays about 20 measly dollars per hour.


In retirement maybe, yeah...active work days were way, way more...and overtime was time and a half...holidays double time and profit sharing at the end of the year...my 401k allows me to spend 100K on remodeling a house for my daughter. How YOU doing?


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> .my 401k allows me to spend 100K on remodeling a house for my daughter. How YOU doing?


Like a fawkin' b0ss.


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (May 12, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> In retirement maybe, yeah...active work days were way, way more...and overtime was time and a half...holidays double time and profit sharing at the end of the year...my 401k allows me to spend 100K on remodeling a house for my daughter. How YOU doing?


I'm a yoga instructor Tangie. I did the smart thing: I married an engineer.


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> I'm a yoga instructor Tangie. I did the smart thing: I married an engineer.


What does being a yoga instructor entail anyways? Do you lead classes everyday, or do private sessions? What's the pay like?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 12, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> I'm a yoga instructor Tangie. I did the smart thing: I married an engineer.


so this whole time tbonejack was passing off your grows as his own?


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (May 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3680225
> 
> it's $380 with the egress cutback. done in about 5 hours.
> 
> ...


So Bucky, would you like me to post that poem Jack wrote about you last year?

That was a nice funny poem that was harmless, but you took it so personal.


----------



## curious2garden (May 12, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> I'm a yoga instructor Tangie. I did the smart thing: I married an engineer.


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (May 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so this whole time tbonejack was passing off your grows as his own?


They are _our_ grows Bucky; _our_ grows.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Like a fawkin' b0ss.


Just a humble union worker who didn't have to spend money on weed. That alone was $1000's a year saved...


----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> They are _our_ grows Bucky; _our_ grows.


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Just a humble union worker who didn't have to spend money on weed. That alone was $1000's a year saved...


I will be as badass as you are one day. Mark my words you guys. Until then I will have to settle with skimping rednecks on elbows, and bags of blow. God, I hate this fucking town...


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (May 12, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Just a humble union worker who didn't have to spend money on weed. That alone was $1000's a year saved...


I respect union workers Tangie. My uncles are union workers.


----------



## 420God (May 12, 2016)

Been battling a tooth ache the last couple of days so I haven't got much accomplished but I did pick up the pig from butcher and ground up the rest of the hamburger.


----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2016)

420God said:


> Been battling a tooth ache the last couple of days so I haven't got much accomplished but I did pick up the pig from butcher and ground up the rest of the hamburger.
> 
> View attachment 3680233


wow.. my munchies just kicked in heavily


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I will be as badass as you are one day. Mark my words you guys. Until then I will have to settle with skimping rednecks on elbows, and bags of blow. God, I hate this fucking town...


Bags of blow were part of my early history...carry on, don't do too much yourself! Let the other dummies do it...cash will come in handy later, trust me...


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)

420God said:


> Been battling a tooth ache the last couple of days so I haven't got much accomplished but I did pick up the pig from butcher and ground up the rest of the hamburger.
> 
> View attachment 3680233







The sexiest sound in the history of mankind.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 12, 2016)

that's some mighty fine lookin' bacon up there


----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> The sexiest sound in the history of mankind.


ever cook bacon without a shirt on?.. fucking hurts


----------



## 420God (May 12, 2016)

First time taking a pig to this butcher, they did a great job. Had breakfast for lunch and pork chops for supper.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 12, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> Sounds like manual labor that pays about 20 measly dollars per hour.


I was making $17/hr as a carpenter in 1974. That paid my way thru college. They make a shitload more now


----------



## Aeroknow (May 12, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I was making $17/hr as a carpenter in 1974. That paid my way thru college. They make a shitload more now


But still not enough


----------



## Singlemalt (May 12, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> But still not enough


Yeah, depends on where you are. This was in LA and union


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 12, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, depends on where you are. This was in LA and union


And exposed to asbestos and a million other things...just cause you make money doesn't mean it was EASY money. Many of my friends died of horrible diseases...


----------



## Aeroknow (May 12, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, depends on where you are. This was in LA and union


We make more out of our bay area UBC locals compared to LA. 

Did you make 17/hr back in'74 by doing peacework or something? Because I was just thinking about that. That was allot back then. Awesome dude


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> We make more out of our bay area UBC locals compared to LA.
> 
> Did you make 17/hr back in'74 by doing peacework or something? Because I was just thinking about that. That was allot back then. Awesome dude


Yellow.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Yellow.


It's supposed to be the most annoying color


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 12, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> It's supposed to be the most annoying color


It looks good on you.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 12, 2016)

Yeah,


Aeroknow said:


> We make more out of our bay area UBC locals compared to LA.
> 
> Did you make 17/hr back in'74 by doing peacework or something? Because I was just thinking about that. That was allot back then. Awesome dude


I worked for a major const company and we did multistory buildings gov contract stuff (LA City Hall annex)


----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> It's supposed to be the most annoying color


it reminds me of the game candyland for some weird reason


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 12, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> We make more out of our bay area UBC locals compared to LA.
> 
> Did you make 17/hr back in'74 by doing peacework or something? Because I was just thinking about that. That was allot back then. Awesome dude


There were days I made $17 an hour in '74...$5 something was job class 1 base rate but if you got on an incentive job in a steel mill with an old time operator...you could clean house big time...I loved those old guys on paydays.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 12, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah,
> 
> I worked for a major const company and we did multistory buildings gov contract stuff (LA City Hall annex)


My older brother is a union plumber. He was working down south for quite a while, and he told me what the union nailbangers on his job were saying they made, and it was embarassing.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 12, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> My older brother is a union plumber. He was working down south for quite a while, and he told me what the union nailbangers on his job were saying they made, and it was embarassing.


What was he doing?


----------



## Aeroknow (May 12, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> What was he doing?


Lots of dif jobs.
One of them was that disney California adventure. He lived down there for about ten years.


----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> My older brother is a union plumber. He was working down south for quite a while, and he told me what the union nailbangers on his job were saying they made, and it was embarassing.


we got a plumbers union out here ive been thinking about joining.. but honestly, i really dont know the benefits from it but they keep sending me mail asking me to contact em.. i work for me basically, no employees or anything. my dad got me into when i was kid and i learned from him and did my apprenticeship through a company he worked for.. took some time off and went to school for welding.. did that for a couple years.. moved to florida and drank a lot, came back and got my journeyman lol and my dad helped me out getting me hooked up with contractors and customers hes tired of working for.. but i got insurance and all.. got an IRA set up and am really steady with work. whats the bonus of union work?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 12, 2016)

The front tall building is the original city hall, the big one right in back of it is where I worked


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 12, 2016)

Finished the 2nd floor of our project a couple weeks back. All the rooms on that floor have 45° ceilings. Paneled 2 rooms floor to floor and used 1 x 6's for baseboard. I love the 'loft' look up there now...


----------



## Singlemalt (May 12, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Aeroknow (May 12, 2016)

srh88 said:


> we got a plumbers union out here ive been thinking about joining.. but honestly, i really dont know the benefits from it but they keep sending me mail asking me to contact em.. i work for me basically, no employees or anything. my dad got me into when i was kid and i learned from him and did my apprenticeship through a company he worked for.. took some time off and went to school for welding.. did that for a couple years.. moved to florida and drank a lot, came back and got my journeyman lol and my dad helped me out getting me hooked up with contractors and customers hes tired of working for.. but i got insurance and all.. got an IRA set up and am really steady with work. whats the bonus of union work?


Nice!
Well for starters, we usually get paid more. Might not just be on your check, but money put away for retirement.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 12, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> The front tall building is the original city hall, the big one right in back of it is where I worked


Yeah, I mostly worked on big buildings also. And hospitals etc.

This is arguably the ugliest building In San Jose. I framed the whole exterior of it


----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Nice!
> Well for starters, we usually get paid more. Might not just be on your check, but money put away for retirement.


thanks for the info.. i use a pretty good accountant who hasnt really steered me wrong yet though, hes the one who hooked me up with the IRA and said to stick with it so thats what ive been doing. maybe i better do a little research on the unions subject.. i know a lot of pipe fitters who stand by it.. but im just worry that they'll try to cut into my thing.. lock me down on price and stuff type deal


----------



## Joedank (May 12, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah, I mostly worked on big buildings also. And hospitals etc.
> 
> This is arguably the ugliest building In San Jose. I framed the whole exterior of it
> View attachment 3680296


i belive you cuz you have a jig for you effing rockwool slabs AND cuz noone would claim that on that weird thing in that picture ...unless they did it..


----------



## curious2garden (May 12, 2016)

420God said:


> Been battling a tooth ache the last couple of days so I haven't got much accomplished but I did pick up the pig from butcher and ground up the rest of the hamburger.
> 
> View attachment 3680233


Go to the local pharmacy and get some Oil of Cloves. The Eugonol is a great dental anesthetic. Put some on a Q-Tip and hold to the gum line of the aching tooth (do not hold there all that long take it off and reapply, it can burn your skin and create blistering with extended contact). The taste may make you retch but it will halt the dental pain.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 12, 2016)

Joedank said:


> i belive you cuz you have a jig for you effing rockwool slabs AND cuz noone would claim that on that weird thing in that picture ...unless they did it..


Rite? Lmao
Good times working on that job though for sure!


----------



## Singlemalt (May 12, 2016)

Joedank said:


> i belive you cuz you have a jig for you effing rockwool slabs AND cuz noone would claim that on that weird thing in that picture ...unless they did it..


LOL


----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Go to the local pharmacy and get some Oil of Cloves. The Eugonol is a great dental anesthetic. Put some on a Q-Tip and hold to the gum line of the aching tooth (do not hold there all that long take it off and reapply, it can burn your skin and create blistering with extended contact). The taste may make you retch but it will halt the dental pain.


i had an infected abcess.. only thing that helped was penicillin.. tooth pain is the worst thing ever.. i tried all those home remedies.. getting hammered drunk helped it out though for a bit.. but i hit the point when i was up for a few days in pain and went to the ER.. got penicillin then never got a root canal like an idiot. my face swelled up like 3 more times.. had to get it ripped out


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 12, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i had an infected abcess.. only thing that helped was penicillin.. tooth pain is the worst thing ever.. i tried all those home remedies.. getting hammered drunk helped it out though for a bit.. but i hit the point when i was up for a few days in pain and went to the ER.. got penicillin then never got a root canal like an idiot. my face swelled up like 3 more times.. had to get it ripped out


there's something to it...my dentist used it during a root canal


----------



## abe supercro (May 12, 2016)

no my dude, Santa Monica community college lol. then msu later

aero ~


----------



## curious2garden (May 12, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> there's something to it...my dentist used it during a root canal


Exactly that's what dentists pack in the root when filling cavities too. 

But you eventually can get to a point where nothing short of extraction will work. So SRH is right too LOL. Sadly it's why dentistry and medicine are still practices and not science. One day though and we are getting closer LOL

In n Out cheeseburger tonight OMG it was so good!


----------



## Aeroknow (May 12, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> no my dude, Santa Monica community college lol. then msu later
> 
> aero ~


I had just remembered so I deleted


----------



## curious2garden (May 12, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I had just remembered so I deleted


Start deleting your posts buddy and we just may have to start calling you zarabeth


----------



## Cannacat (May 13, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I was looking at some pix, and it totally looks like a baby rat to me. Read that you need to feed them almost every other hour and stimulate them to poo and pee when they are that little. Apparently the mom usually does it for them. If you haven't already, toss a heating pad under his/her blanky. Hope the little critter makes it. Sending good vibes your way.


Thanks love. He's still doing well, getting some fuzz round his face, and balls! Wouldn't get much soup out of him though, I reckon he's about 7 days old.


----------



## SunnyJim (May 13, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> Well, I'm bi. Or at least I was in college.


I don't get it. You used to be bi and now you aren't?

That's not how sexual orientation works, man.


----------



## thcterror (May 13, 2016)

I accomplished remembering i had downloaded an xbox game last night and are now playing it. I lie, i actually forgot and saw it next to my other loaded games so i didn't accomplish anything really apart from a lie. But now i remember downloading it last night while posting this so i feel i'v accomplished something.

I also accomplished less use of energy by awkwardly reaching around the beer can to the ash tray to flick ash, thus not using energy to actually move the can, which was good


----------



## abe supercro (May 13, 2016)

thcterror said:


> I also accomplished less use of energy by awkwardly reaching around the beer can to the ash tray to flick ash...


I thought you didn't drink anylonger (?)


----------



## thcterror (May 13, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I thought you didn't drink anylonger (?)


who ?


----------



## abe supercro (May 13, 2016)

thcterror said:


> who ?


weedfreeads


----------



## abe supercro (May 13, 2016)

that section, _sell anything cannabis related _may not keep the webby online, sounds controversial AND SHIT.


----------



## thcterror (May 13, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> that section, _sell anything cannabis related _may not keep the webby online, sounds controversial AND SHIT.


then join and i'll make you admin and we can work on it. jesses (luke) allready said hi ha ha !!


----------



## abe supercro (May 13, 2016)

May I have an equal share of all money generated from free ads? 1/3 of 0$ is one million, right?

Is that a different hosting site, cos the last one got shutdown for being cannabis related?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 13, 2016)

Better self-realization, self-actualization, healing, and a newfound respect for God and the Collective Unconscious.


----------



## thcterror (May 13, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> May I have an equal share of all money generated from free ads? 1/3 of 0$ is one million, right?
> 
> Is that a different hosting site, cos the last one got shutdown for being cannabis related?


 i dont know what u mean by different, its just a random host took me 2 mins to set up. I dont even know how to use the fucker properly yet. 

We can give the money to charity


----------



## abe supercro (May 13, 2016)

thcterror said:


> We can give the money to charity


Can I post videos?


----------



## thcterror (May 13, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Can I post videos?


yes just tested

why ?


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> I don't get it. You used to be bi and now you aren't?
> 
> That's not how sexual orientation works, man.


He misspelled it he meant, buy sex


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 13, 2016)

thcterror said:


> yes just tested
> 
> why ?


For the halibut


----------



## thcterror (May 13, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> For the halibut View attachment 3680584


ha ha !! yea 4 the hell of it.


----------



## 757growin (May 13, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> I'm a yoga instructor Tangie. I did the smart thing: I married an engineer.


That sounds so sad. Best you could do is be a "trophy wife "


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 13, 2016)

757growin said:


> That sounds so sad. Best you could do is be a "trophy wife "


Nothing wrong with that...if you actually ARE one. A yoga instructor is good honest work also...if you actually ARE one.


----------



## SunnyJim (May 13, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Nothing wrong with that...if you actually ARE one. A yoga instructor is good honest work also...if you actually ARE one.


... which he isn't.


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Lots of dif jobs.
> One of them was that disney California adventure. He lived down there for about ten years.


I hated Disney's CA Adventure and that's when I stopped renewing my annual passes, I was so angry at Disney LOL (talk about yer first world problems I was such an uptight idiot).

Now I realize it was the only way they could sell etoh at Disneyland and not have Walt strike 'em dead. God bless you people, I think it's time for an annual pass, nothing like a service dog carrying your stash as you hallucinate your way through Disney!! OH Yeah

PS they have these too:






f'n genius


----------



## Aeroknow (May 13, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I hated Disney's CA Adventure and that's when I stopped renewing my annual passes, I was so angry at Disney LOL (talk about yer first world problems I was such an uptight idiot).
> 
> Now I realize it was the only way they could sell etoh at Disneyland and not have Walt strike 'em dead. God bless you people, I think it's time for an annual pass, nothing like a service dog carrying your stash as you hallucinate your way through Disney!! OH Yeah
> 
> ...


I still haven't been inside Ca adventure. I've brought my kid there twice since it opened and was like, nah! Went into disneyland instead lol.


----------



## Sthomp (May 13, 2016)

@abe supercro


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (May 13, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> I don't get it. You used to be bi and now you aren't?
> 
> That's not how sexual orientation works, man.


I experimented with women while I was in college. It was fun. But that's just not my thing anymore. I tried it, it was OK, but I found I liked men better.

Have you ever had the desire to try a man?


----------



## Eltomcat (May 13, 2016)

Cool story brah! Pics wait nm.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 13, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> Have you ever had the desire to try a man?


stop propositioning us!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 13, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> I experimented with women while I was in college. It was fun. But that's just not my thing anymore. I tried it, it was OK, but I found I liked men better.
> 
> Have you ever had the desire to try a man?


24+hours later, and still not a single person has liked a single post you have made.


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 13, 2016)

Sometimes it's about what you didn't accomplish.

Speaking of handmade putty, a buddy came over for coffee a while back and we talked shop. I filled a bowl for him, and we came back inside the house after a smoke. I asked what he had planned for the day, he said "apparently not too much."

 (Edit: Using this emoticon is sketchy. To clarify, the clapping was meant for what buddy said.)


----------



## Bublonichronic (May 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> 24+hours later, and still not a single person has liked a single post you have made.


It's funny watchin the post like ration get all fucked after people found out it was a dude, use to have like a 3-1 now a negative ratio, such a horny forum


----------



## SunnyJim (May 14, 2016)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> I experimented with women while I was in college. It was fun. But that's just not my thing anymore. I tried it, it was OK, but I found I liked men better.
> 
> Have you ever had the desire to try a man?


Send me a few pics of yourself in some provocative yoga poses and I'll consider it.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 14, 2016)

It's early but ao far I have had a bunch of coffee and moved my pepper plants outside. Few new late types I decided to grow. O tomatoe plants are in too. 

Now to put back up that fence outback and I can have a beer.


----------



## neosapien (May 14, 2016)

I accomplished waking up and driving to Lowes before work and not liking their patio stone collection. Then driving to work and calling the whole day a rain day washout. Now I'm at Home Depot looking at their patio stones. I've done a lot already and have accomplished exactly nothing.


----------



## 420God (May 14, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I accomplished waking up and driving to Lowes before work and not liking their patio stone collection. Then driving to work and calling the whole day a rain day washout. Now I'm at Home Depot looking at their patio stones. I've done a lot already and have accomplished exactly nothing.


I picked my patio stones up at Menards, they had a pretty good selection.


----------



## neosapien (May 14, 2016)

420God said:


> I picked my patio stones up at Menards, they had a pretty good selection.


I know not what of you speak of this Menards. They apparently do not exist in these parts.


----------



## 420God (May 14, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I know not what of you speak of this Menards. They apparently do not exist in these parts.


Weird.  Thought they were nation wide. We have all of those stores up here.

Edit: just looked and I guess they're in the midwest only. Lucky me.


----------



## neosapien (May 14, 2016)

420God said:


> Weird.  Thought they were nation wide. We have all of those stores up here.


Apparently there are 0 in my state. Stupid fucking state. Closest one is 63.4 miles away. In another state lol.


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Apparently there are 0 in my state. Stupid fucking state. Closest one is 63.4 miles away. In another state lol.


0 balance in my state too, but he's god what do you 'spect? 

PS my box is missing princess pics, yanno? PLEASE get on that immediately


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 14, 2016)

Cold rainy day...but I managed to put a new LED light over garage doors. No more changing bulbs...I have a couple purple ones for sidelights somewhere else, this one looks a little more normal...


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 14, 2016)

Got a remodel ready for kitchen install on Monday. It's hectic right now, quotes to do, and people to see - work to finish. I'm not complaining, just, bring on the fcking beers.


----------



## qwizoking (May 14, 2016)

i jogged... ok i mostly walked, about 6 miles today
love working out, hate cardio
so i feel pretty good about that


----------



## wascaptain (May 14, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i jogged... ok i mostly walked, about 6 miles today
> love working out, hate cardio
> so i feel pretty good about that


i get my hour of cardio, push up and sit ups 5 to 6 days a week. 

cardio is where heath is quizoking, esp at our age...keep up the good work!


----------



## Singlemalt (May 14, 2016)

420God said:


> Weird.  Thought they were nation wide. We have all of those stores up here.
> 
> Edit: just looked and I guess they're in the midwest only. Lucky me.


In Calif, it's Home Depot or Lowes


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 15, 2016)

I did some diarrhea, and read about how to make good enchiladas. Later this afternoon I will be driving several miles to stick my dick in Amador county. Make some bread.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 15, 2016)

I made blueberry pancakes. 

Enough said


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 16, 2016)

Finished the easy part of range hood installation from last week. Found 30 x 24 back spash panel on stock @ Lowe's and exterior vent previously ordered finally arrived...I hate to paint something brand new but I strongly suspect that exterior cover will be musket brown by fall...if not earlier.


----------



## qwizoking (May 16, 2016)

i dont really need it...
but i got a western star 5700xe 
im gonna get bitched at and yall are probly gonna be thinkin the same thing .. this fucker right here.. but sometimes you gotta treat yourself i guess
i really wanted one
awesome candy blue


----------



## abe supercro (May 16, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> western star 5700xe


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 16, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3683707
> 
> View attachment 3683708


About $125K over my personal limit for a vehicle


----------



## UncleBuck (May 16, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Apparently there are 0 in my state. Stupid fucking state. Closest one is 63.4 miles away. In another state lol.


that's how far i had to drive to get to a menards when i needed by polybicarbonate twinwall greenhouse sheathing.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 16, 2016)

I attempted to accompliah aomething. I forgot what half way and now im drunk. 

Game aet match


----------



## abe supercro (May 16, 2016)

Partook in my share of baked goods today. hella nice finishing work mowing. Ferns have exploded leaving me less to mow. First bite of kale packed oomph.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 16, 2016)

I got a new avatar!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 16, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3683707
> 
> View attachment 3683708


That's a nice looking machine my friend.
+


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 16, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I got a new avatar!


Who TF are you ?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 16, 2016)

Sorry Gary, just jerkin yer chain.
My accomplishment today was picking up a new 6S phone.
Weird electrical charging connections & "impervious to almost anything except water" Case I'm out the door @ almost $900.

Fuck !

I killed my old one by it's attachment to my chest waider pocket - which I went over by a LOT during a bear hunt.
My freakin nads were feeling the river water!


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 16, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Who TF are you ?


lol that's a pic of chocolate rain with a little bit of white rain on him


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 16, 2016)

That one went right past me - (I ducked).

Don't put a scope on that thing.


----------



## Kasuti (May 16, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Sorry Gary, just jerkin yer chain.
> My accomplishment today was picking up a new 6S phone.
> Weird electrical charging connections & "impervious to almost anything except water" Case I'm out the door @ almost $900.
> 
> ...


Check out Kyocera phones. They come with a built-in case and they're impervious to everything. They're designed for outdoorsman and is the toughest phone I've ever had.


----------



## qwizoking (May 17, 2016)

new phones today suck.
if i only i could still be using the stainless steel slver like the razor back in the day but no flip.

thing was a beast.
water was nothing.. leave ot outside overnight in the rain and its still working in the morning. throw it on the ground as hard as you can, the stainless body laughs. never had a cracked screen. and the weight alone was lovely.
no touch screen too..
and an actual intelligent texting







i have a Kyocera brigadier
its not bad either though.. but i rarely use it.. does have a loud speaker

i hate touch screens. get a little wet and yiur shut down cant type for shit. plus i always hit i instead of o and a period instead of n that kinda thing

sorry venting.

i just want an older type pbone withe the same technology. they could surf the internet fine back then.. upgrade em
i also go against the grain with these stupid oversized might as well be tablet phones.


ugh


----------



## BarnBuster (May 17, 2016)

i no shit just had to give up this one as they were doing away with the 2G network


----------



## srh88 (May 17, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That one went right past me - (I ducked).
> 
> Don't put a scope on that thing.


dont need it.. buck shot


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I got a new avatar!


Looks good on you


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 17, 2016)

Had paint/primer leftover from exterior block last week...so we did one wall in garage, experimentally. (We were thinking of paneling walls and ceiling.) Looks good, could be done in a couple days...so I got another gallon of primer and gallon of paint for the other walls. $120 with discount. Sherwin Williams must make LOTS of money! Still paneling ceiling later...


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 17, 2016)

Pulled some deer meat out of the freezer. Couple onions, mushrooms, potatoes, carrots, corn, green beans, salt, pepper, mushroom gravy pack, brown gravy pack. Low heat all night.


----------



## Kasuti (May 17, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> new phones today suck.
> if i only i could still be using the stainless steel slver like the razor back in the day but no flip.
> 
> thing was a beast.
> ...


My daughter has one of those huge Samsung phones and tha damn thing barely fits in her pocket. It's like carrying around a tablet!


----------



## Kasuti (May 17, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Pulled some deer meat out of the freezer. Couple onions, mushrooms, potatoes, carrots, corn, green beans, salt, pepper, mushroom gravy pack, brown gravy pack. Low heat all night.
> 
> View attachment 3684397


Damn you've got all the food groups covered! Looks good.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 17, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Damn you've got all the food groups covered! Looks good.


Thank you. I hunt a lot. I've showed some of my butcher skills of before here. Had a good thread going with people posting homemade, hunted, or grown food.

I bumped it.

http://rollitup.org/t/deer-meat-for-dinner.874649/


----------



## Kasuti (May 17, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Thank you. I hunt a lot. I've showed some of my butcher skills of before here. Had a good thread going with people posting homemade, hunted, or grown food.
> 
> I bumped it.
> 
> http://rollitup.org/t/deer-meat-for-dinner.874649/


I'm a hunter also. Whether or not I get my boots bloody by the end of the day I just love being in the woods. Life's a lot less complicated when you're in a tree stand.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 17, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> I'm a hunter also. Whether or not I get my boots bloody by the end of the day I just love being in the woods. Life's a lot less complicated when you're in a tree stand.


Me too. I spent spent a few hundred bucks on a Sony cyber shot so I could take pics of my plants, lol, but also to take pics out in nature and wildlife.

I've got some good stories. I shit my self one time because of a fire house pancake breakfast one opening morning. I was using a climber where you do pull ups to get up it. Every time I tried to lower myself it would come out. Had to many layers on to get them off in time.


I was asleep in a portable climber stand one time and this squirell jumped out of a tree and landed in my lap. I don't know who freaked out worse, me or the squirell.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 17, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Pulled some deer meat out of the freezer. Couple onions, mushrooms, potatoes, carrots, corn, green beans, salt, pepper, mushroom gravy pack, brown gravy pack. Low heat all night.
> 
> View attachment 3684397


I'd eat that.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 17, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'd eat that.


With a fresh hot pan of cornbread. Put a little butter.


----------



## Kasuti (May 17, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Me too. I spent spent a few hundred bucks on a Sony cyber shot so I could take pics of my plants, lol, but also to take pics out in nature and wildlife.
> 
> I've got some good stories. I shit my self one time because of a fire house pancake breakfast one opening morning. I was using a climber where you do pull ups to get up it. Every time I tried to lower myself it would come out. Had to many layers on to get them off in time.
> 
> ...


That's hilarious! The freakiest thing that's happened to me lately was last season I was sitting in a blind about 16ft off the ground when out of nowhere a redtailed hawk try to land on the rail of the blind! Needless to say I bailed out the back ladder and let him have the blind!


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 17, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> That's hilarious! The freakiest thing that's happened to me lately was last season I was sitting in a blind about 16ft off the ground when out of nowhere a redtailed hawk try to land on the rail of the blind! Needless to say I bailed out the back ladder and let him have the blind!


Them things can be mean. I've had a couple hawks swoop at me.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 17, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Them things can be mean. I've had a couple hawks swoop at me.


Always liked when owls with massive wing spans swoop down at night going after mice. Kinda really shocks the shit out of you at night when you're outside burning one and you see that.


----------



## Kasuti (May 17, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Them things can be mean. I've had a couple hawks swoop at me.


Did you ever see that video from 10yrs ago of a kid and his father playing with the kids Hampster in their backyrd? Out of nowhere a hawk swoops into the frame and snatches the hampster and flies away. The look on that poor kids face was heartbreaking and funny as hell at the same time.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 17, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Always liked when owls with massive wing spans swoop down at night going after mice. Kinda really shocks the shit out of you at night when you're outside burning one and you see that.


Had a bobcat kill its dinner one night on a river after my flashlight went out. You ever hear a bobcat scream. Its scary.

I watched a male and female bobcat play under my stand one morning for several hours.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 17, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> Did you ever see that video from 10yrs ago of a kid and his father playing with the kids Hampster in their backyrd? Out of nowhere a hawk swoops into the frame and snatches the hampster and flies away. The look on that poor kids face was heartbreaking and funny as hell at the same time.


Yea.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 17, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Them things can be mean. I've had a couple hawks swoop at me.


I had a Bald Eagle knock off my watch cap & force me to get 3 stitches in my noggin once.
I had no idea wtf happened - my buddies had to tell me, damn near knocked me off the tower I was working on.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 17, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I had a Bald Eagle knock off my watch cap & force me to get 3 stitches in my noggin once.
> I had no idea wtf happened - my buddies had to tell me, damn near knocked me off the tower I was working on.


Crazy at the stuff that can happen in nature.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 17, 2016)

I hope Toronto fucks Cleaveland up.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 17, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Crazy at the stuff that can happen in nature.


BTW, glassed 19 brown bear in 6 days - stalked 4 just to get a better look.
Watched 3 that were easily over 9 ft, and one of which I'm sure was 10+ but they don't get big by being dumb.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 17, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I had a Bald Eagle knock off my watch cap & force me to get 3 stitches in my noggin once.
> I had no idea wtf happened - my buddies had to tell me, damn near knocked me off the tower I was working on.


We spend hours looking at them through binocolars here...and You get to actually fight with them? No fair!


----------



## Kasuti (May 17, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Had a bobcat kill its dinner one night on a river after my flashlight went out. You ever hear a bobcat scream. Its scary.
> 
> I watched a male and female bobcat play under my stand one morning for several hours.


My grandad caught a bobcat in a coon trap when I was a little kid, it was the meanest thing I've ever seen. It would only eat live chickens, it wouldn't eat anything it hadn't killed itself.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 17, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> We spend hours looking at them through binocolars here...and You get to actually fight with them? No fair!


We got eagles that try to get our chickens.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 17, 2016)

This is about an 8 1/2' Sow.
Surprised the shit outta her cause the boat is so quiet & the lapping waves probably masked our approach.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 18, 2016)

I know its not a log cabin. I got it for 3500 and put about another 5 grand in it. $400 a month and I will have my money back in two years.
    I still need to do the windows, under pinning and porch.


----------



## srh88 (May 18, 2016)

set this up for someone today, was proud of it so i took a pic. i had an idea and the home owner let me run with it.. all she knew she wanted was a free standing tub next to her deck so she can take a bath and look out the windows. was a huge pain in the ass to hide the lines and drains.. (no basement underneath or access) but i did it! lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


> set this up for someone today, was proud of it so i took a pic. i had an idea and the home owner let me run with it.. all she knew she wanted was a free standing tub next to her deck so she can take a bath and look out the windows. was a huge pain in the ass to hide the lines and drains.. (no basement underneath or access) but i did it! lol
> View attachment 3685192


That's nice. I like it.

I got about 7 acres. Its got two houses and a mobile home. The one house has a finished basement. I could rent the top floor and basement seperate for $4-500 month. The other house is bringing in $400 a month. The trailer $400 a month.

There used to be several homes and mobile homes here. I rented a backhole and dug everything up and it all still works. I'm just going to buy cheap trailers and remodel them. When I get five or six more, I'll move and rent everything out and use it to make the payments on this farm that's been for sale for a while.

Its got what I would consider a mansion and 450 acres. I want to buy it and get some cattle, maybe even some bison.


----------



## srh88 (May 18, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> That's nice. I like it.
> 
> I got about 7 acres. Its got two houses and a mobile home. The one house has a finished basement. I could rent the top floor and basement seperate for $4-500 month. The other house is bringing in $400 a month. The trailer $400 a month.
> 
> ...


so i move in a grow pot for you in lieu of rent?.. yes?  im also pretty handy when it comes to tools, and i never tried other than on myself.. but i might also be handy at handies


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


> set this up for someone today, was proud of it so i took a pic. i had an idea and the home owner let me run with it.. all she knew she wanted was a free standing tub next to her deck so she can take a bath and look out the windows. was a huge pain in the ass to hide the lines and drains.. (no basement underneath or access) but i did it! lol
> View attachment 3685192


gorgeous tub. I'm there with my candles, my Epsom salts and my white wine.


----------



## srh88 (May 18, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> gorgeous tub. I'm there with my candles, my Epsom salts and my white wine.


right behind it on the other wall is a small wine area and coffee machine.. really awesome set up she got going on. never seen a place like that


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


> set this up for someone today, was proud of it so i took a pic. i had an idea and the home owner let me run with it.. all she knew she wanted was a free standing tub next to her deck so she can take a bath and look out the windows. was a huge pain in the ass to hide the lines and drains.. (no basement underneath or access) but i did it! lol
> View attachment 3685192


Fuck Dude! Beautiful work! We're remodeling our new house. If you lived close I'd pay you in massive amounts of pot.


----------



## srh88 (May 18, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Fuck Dude! Beautiful work! We're remodeling our new house. If you lived close I'd pay you in massive amounts of pot.


i like massive amounts of pot


----------



## neosapien (May 18, 2016)

I accomplished working by myself in the rain today cuz my helper got sand in his vagina and called off. Wasn't a bad day really. I've also accomplished blocking out my wife bitching about me not shaving and letting this patchy shit on my face grow a couple more millimeters.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


> set this up for someone today, was proud of it so i took a pic. i had an idea and the home owner let me run with it.. all she knew she wanted was a free standing tub next to her deck so she can take a bath and look out the windows. was a huge pain in the ass to hide the lines and drains.. (no basement underneath or access) but i did it! lol
> View attachment 3685192


She? Had you install a tub...right by windows? Sounds like she'd be a great neighbor!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 18, 2016)

Worked a full day, painted a rainbow trout, walked the dogs, cut the undergrowth from my flower tent/shaved legs/took clones, took 2 poops and banged the ole wife.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 18, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I accomplished working by myself in the rain today cuz my helper got sand in his vagina and called off. Wasn't a bad day really. I've also accomplished blocking out my wife bitching about me not shaving and letting this patchy shit on my face grow a couple more millimeters.


You should send this to your helper.


----------



## Elwood Diggler (May 18, 2016)

spent the morning pulling pubes out of my beard


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 18, 2016)

Elwood Diggler said:


> spent the morning pulling pubes out of my beard


I thought only dogs could do that!


----------



## Elwood Diggler (May 18, 2016)

my dog taught me how


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> This is about an 8 1/2' Sow.
> Surprised the shit outta her cause the boat is so quiet & the lapping waves probably masked our approach.
> 
> View attachment 3684485


LOL and all you had to do was hang out in Sunni's front yard!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 18, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> LOL and all you had to do was hang out in Sunni's front yard!


I've tried that & she keeps calling the cops.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 18, 2016)

Dug a ditch between house and garage and burried a pair of 2" conduits a few weeks ago. Gas & electric. Bought $500 in electrical stuff, 100 amp box, breakers, wire, etc. Electrician gave me a list...today he threaded underground line and did most of the wiring. We kinda severed the original line over there with a Kubota digging the ditch. Shit happens. Also bought a gas heater for garage...over kill, so was the 1" line we ran over there...I like heat in the winter. My daughter will be living here but I will be using her garage occasionally when she's at work...


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


> so i move in a grow pot for you in lieu of rent?.. yes?  im also pretty handy when it comes to tools, and i never tried other than on myself.. but i might also be handy at handies


Lol.

I thought about that. Buy a place and grow in it while renovating. When done, rent it out and go to the next place.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 18, 2016)

Tore apart a front axle for my project truck, stated fabbing a new coil seat, old one rotted out. Slipped with the cut off wheel and ran it across my knuckle. .ended my day. .that was bloody as all hell .at least I can still move it. I got more scars that skin on my hands. ..


----------



## abalonehx (May 18, 2016)




----------



## CallinCarRamRod (May 18, 2016)

Well today I took a vacation day from work. I got my pepper seedlings in the garden. (Sunday is tomatoes)cut the grass, cut down a 40ft Canadian Maple (was rotted to the heartwood and threatening my house) and ramdom odds and ends. Was a gpood day.


----------



## 420God (May 19, 2016)

Yesterday I worked, had to drive a few hundred miles for 3 or 4 deer, then I went to a salvage yard and got a new bumper and tires for a another farm truck I'm gonna rebuild. A 95' GMC Sierra Z71. After that I went to the dentist and had my tooth pulled, went home and put on 2 of the new tires before the numbing agent wore off.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 19, 2016)

last frost day(s) were this week so going to get a couple of flats of annuals today


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 19, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Tore apart a front axle for my project truck, stated fabbing a new coil seat, old one rotted out. Slipped with the cut off wheel and ran it across my knuckle. .ended my day. .that was bloody as all hell .at least I can still move it. I got more scars that skin on my hands. ..


Those mechanix gloves are nice. I gave up busted knuckles a long time ago.


----------



## Indagrow (May 19, 2016)

Allergies are fuckingg killing me but it has it's perks...

Woke up and sneezed directly in inze's face about an Inch away, I didn't really mean to.



But I did.


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (May 19, 2016)

I remembered about a video I used to watch everyday when I first started smoking, watching it sure makes me feel like I accomplished something nostalgia.


----------



## srh88 (May 19, 2016)

Iloveskywalkerog said:


> I remembered about a video I used to watch everyday when I first started smoking, watching it sure makes me feel like I accomplished something nostalgia.


whyd you watch that everyday? 1 star, not about a pound and is missing a shit load of cal mag


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 19, 2016)

Iloveskywalkerog said:


> I remembered about a video I used to watch everyday when I first started smoking, watching it sure makes me feel like I accomplished something nostalgia.


I thought you were getting a new phone today and posting pics of your new and improved self...stop lettin' us down kid, lots of guys waiting for a spot on the team here...might have to option you to the minors for a couple weeks.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 19, 2016)

We almost finished garage, ran out of paint...have to go get another gallon to finish and to touch up where electrician (who showed up a day early to finish wiring) scratched a few spots that weren't dry yet. Got some nice new outlets though, and he left boxes for electric door openers and 3 flouro shop lights for after ceiling is paneled next week. This is going to be one bad ass garage...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 19, 2016)

We erected this well planter last year. Previously, it was square and yellow brick like garage. It twisted on it's axis at age 56 from ice and snow expansion & contraction and we replaced with this last summer. This is the 1st year to grow in it...a few tomato plants and a few peppers and 4 jalapeno plants to the right. It'll be a jungle in there by August.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 19, 2016)

srh88 said:


> set this up for someone today, was proud of it so i took a pic. i had an idea and the home owner let me run with it.. all she knew she wanted was a free standing tub next to her deck so she can take a bath and look out the windows. was a huge pain in the ass to hide the lines and drains.. (no basement underneath or access) but i did it! lol
> View attachment 3685192


You install tubs??? wish I knew that last month. Had the folks at vintage tub and bath sell me the WRONG plumbing package. Seems they think "wall mount" means wall of the tub not wall of the bathroom. what a headache.


----------



## srh88 (May 19, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> You install tubs??? wish I knew that last month. Had the folks at vintage tub and bath sell me the WRONG plumbing package. Seems they think "wall mount" means wall of the tub not wall of the bathroom. what a headache.


lol.. sales people are great, until after you buy the shit then need help.. but yeah i do a lot of tubs/showers


----------



## Hookabelly (May 19, 2016)

srh88 said:


> lol.. sales people are great, until after you buy the shit then need help.. but yeah i do a lot of tubs/showers


pm'd you


----------



## Singlemalt (May 19, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> You install tubs??? wish I knew that last month. Had the folks at vintage tub and bath sell me the WRONG plumbing package. Seems they think "wall mount" means wall of the tub not wall of the bathroom. what a headache.


Wow, wall mount always means wall of the room. What the hell is a wall mount on the tub?


----------



## Hookabelly (May 19, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Wow, wall mount always means wall of the room. What the hell is a wall mount on the tub?


Yeah no shit. We had already plumbed for a wall mount so all the pipes are now buried under sheet rock. I sent over a pic of exactly what we were doing and reminded them that my order for the tub had no drillings in the tub for a faucet so why would i order a "wall" mount faucet to fit on the wall of the tub? I don't know how they stay in business.


----------



## srh88 (May 19, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Yeah no shit. We had already plumbed for a wall mount so all the pipes are now buried under sheet rock. I sent over a pic of exactly what we were doing and reminded them that my order for the tub had no drillings in the tub for a faucet so why would i order a "wall" mount faucet to fit on the wall of the tub? I don't know how they stay in business.


send me that pic... if you had a plumber do the rough-in.. you shoulda let him get what you needed. would of spent more on the material, not much.. but you wouldnt have this head ache now


----------



## Hookabelly (May 19, 2016)

We are the plumber, the drywallers, painters, installers, the butcher the baker the candlestick maker.. rub a dub dub


----------



## srh88 (May 19, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> We are the plumber, the drywallers, painters, installers, the butcher the baker the candlestick maker.. rub a dub dub


i need some candles


----------



## Hookabelly (May 19, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i need some candles


You're a sprout. Out of the generation that was raised w/ nursery rhymes. Rub a dub 3 men in a tub was one. I should start a thread...LOL


----------



## srh88 (May 19, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> You're a sprout. Out of the generation that was raised w/ nursery rhymes. Rub a dub 3 men in a tub was one. I should start a thread...LOL


i just wanted candles, not a bath with other men


----------



## Hookabelly (May 19, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i just wanted candles, not a bath with other men


LOL
I had an ancient nursery rhyme book w/ pics like the one below. They used to scare the shit out of me


----------



## srh88 (May 19, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> LOL
> I had an ancient nursery rhyme book w/ pics like the one below. They used to scare the shit out of me


they are in a smaller tub then i imagined


----------



## Hookabelly (May 19, 2016)

srh88 said:


> they are in a smaller tub then i imagined


yes, close quarters. stranded at sea. That's why the candlestick maker is so popular.  

And if it weren't for that butcher waving his meat around....


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Worked a full day, *painted a rainbow trout*, walked the dogs, cut the undergrowth from my flower tent/shaved legs/took clones, took 2 poops and banged the ole wife.


I always am so sad when the unpainted, weathered trout swim by. It's soooo not "civic pride". Good for you.


----------



## srh88 (May 19, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I always am so sad when the unpainted, weathered trout swim by. It's soooo not "civic pride". Good for you.


damn non conforming fish... WHAT DO THEY HAVE TO PROVE?!


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2016)

srh88 said:


> damn non conforming fish... WHAT DO THEY HAVE TO PROVE?!


I'll tell you what is worse. The trout let themselves go, and mullet move in. There goes the whole river. Y'all of course remember the socially awkward species in question ...


----------



## Grandpapy (May 19, 2016)

I managed a 14 hr break by going to the Dr. (lots of driving) Makes this GG4 much better!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 20, 2016)

Finished cased opening to 2nd floor with 4 corner trim pieces on 4 front corner edges...figured if a corner ever gets whacked, trim pce. an easy fix... this is the most ornamental thing we've done. My master wood working buddy fluted it with a router...after which I went out and bought a router...lol.


----------



## Steve French (May 20, 2016)

Shoveled the driveway...







What day is it again?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 20, 2016)

Finished up touch up and little shit all day. Took inventory and made supply list to panel garage ceiling next...going to Lowe's tomorrow...but tonight I have this fresh caramel stick my buddy brought over. Said he had a kilo...which is 7 more of these. Lol, he said start with about 2 to 3". I'm still not sure what he meant??


----------



## Dobby (May 21, 2016)

A full day - haircut, got muffler on car replaced and car inspected for another year, ran my generator, cleaned chimney, fixed the way I was hanging my grow light, nuted all the girls and consulted with a state wildlife rehab lady on day 2 of my Hummingbird saga. We found the thing yesterday in the grass. He can "flutter" his wings but not enough to generate the required lift. We contacted the rehab lady first thing and got plenty of advice, at the moment he is in my bathroom safe and sound - and eating. The lady was very encouraging and hopefully in a few days he will be able to leave. 

After all that, a few beers and bowls I have the Bon Jovi Crush DVD on the video. All in all not a bad day.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 21, 2016)

I just filled 4 kegs, got higher and looked at porn for about the same time as all that other shit took. So that is ok.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 23, 2016)

Tedious day today. We put in a 3 section folding ladder to garage attic...where previously there was a work bench with a vertical ladder on top of the bench. Kinda tough to climb up on bench, watch your head and climb up vertically. Nicer now. The hole looked good, but wasn't square so we did a lot of shimming...will cover with trim tomorrow. You have to flex the assembly a 1/2" to clear ceiling heater and a 1/2" the other way to clear electric box...and can't fold out 3rd section until it clears gas line. Takes 10 seconds to unfold...I never claimed to plan perfectly. It works though...and not a high traffic area...


 

Can you guess tomorrow's project?

 

I like the view from the top.


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 23, 2016)

clean, clean, clean, pass out.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Tedious day today. We put in a 3 section folding ladder to garage attic...where previously there was a work bench with a vertical ladder on top of the bench. Kinda tough to climb up on bench, watch your head and climb up vertically. Nicer now. The hole looked good, but wasn't square so we did a lot of shimming...will cover with trim tomorrow. You have to flex the assembly a 1/2" to clear ceiling heater and a 1/2" the other way to clear electric box...and can't fold out 3rd section until it clears gas line. Takes 10 seconds to unfold...I never claimed to plan perfectly. It works though...and not a high traffic area...
> View attachment 3689130
> 
> View attachment 3689132
> ...


my whole life is just a series of shimming things until they are square.


----------



## 420God (May 23, 2016)

Took a break from the truck today and got the garden ready for transplants. Tilled it a couple more times, made rows, and put up the fence to keep the animals out. On the back side of the garden near the animal pasture we added a small perennial area for strawberries, rhubarb and asparagus. We put in lawn edging to keep them separated.


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2016)

420God said:


> Took a break from the truck today and got the garden ready for transplants. Tilled it a couple more times, made rows, and put up the fence to keep the animals out. On the back side of the garden near the animal pasture we added a small perennial area for strawberries, rhubarb and asparagus. We put in lawn edging to keep them separated.
> 
> View attachment 3689208


 I see your huge white ... chicken


----------



## neosapien (May 23, 2016)

Today is officially the start of hell week. Week before Memorial Day is the busiest time in the pool season. Openings, cleanings, repairs. All in 7 short days. On top of that two of my sidejobs kept postponing their openings until this week. I accomplished opening 1 after work today. $200 for 2.5 hours of work. Hard to say no. Actually sitting at a KFC eating dinner and typing this cuz by the time I make it home I will surely shower then pass out.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 23, 2016)

Caught up on chores since I was gone all weekend. Gave the chickens a swing to help with boredom.


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Caught up on chores since I was gone all weekend. Gave the chickens a swing to help with boredom.


 I must ask. Whose boredom?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I must ask. Whose boredom?


that's innovative. maybe i'll set up a tight rope over the duck pond.


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> that's innovative. maybe i'll set up a tight rope over the duck pond.


 Nooooo! Think of the children. I mean, 



ever try to duck on a tightrope? Wow. You're a toughie.


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Caught up on chores since I was gone all weekend. Gave the chickens a swing to help with boredom.


If you really wanna entertain 'em you need a chicken tractor 



UncleBuck said:


> that's innovative. maybe i'll set up a tight rope over the duck pond.


 Ain't lived till you've owned Geese and/or swans. Swans are the gigantic assholes of the avian empire. Ok maybe bald eagles. I'm not sure, but I am sure most birds can be assholes


----------



## Elwood Diggler (May 23, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> We almost finished garage, ran out of paint...have to go get another gallon to finish and to touch up where electrician (who showed up a day early to finish wiring) scratched a few spots that weren't dry yet. Got some nice new outlets though, and he left boxes for electric door openers and 3 flouro shop lights for after ceiling is paneled next week. This is going to be one bad ass garage... View attachment 3685863 View attachment 3685866





don't forget the stripper pole and foosball table. wet bar is always a nice touch


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 23, 2016)

Elwood Diggler said:


> don't forget the stripper pole and foosball table. wet bar is always a nice touch


Actually...there will be a wet bar on the other side of the wall outside the garage out of cast stone...stay tuned...

And I'm liking the foosball table idea.


----------



## Elwood Diggler (May 23, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I'll tell you what is worse. The trout let themselves go, and mullet move in. There goes the whole river. Y'all of course remember the socially awkward species in question ...




joe fish


----------



## Elwood Diggler (May 23, 2016)

get a miniature sombrero for that can of goof off and make it the mascot. hat makes a good spot to put the cleavage cam. epic shots are framed and hung on the wall


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 23, 2016)

Started my next project, another kitchen plus some other stuff in the house.

Glad that I do not have to run any crews this year, I am only 42 but still getting tired. It's not about money, it's about mastering what you've been asked to do. That takes a serious amount of time. I'd prefer to be working for people who understand that and allow me to be free. It works out best for all involved. Narrow the focus and stress less *cough*.

Finished a design project for a nfp that I do "free" work for when I got home. (quotations used because it is an international organization, and exposure is money, imo.) I would do the work for them anyway...

Pretty high and a little beered up now, I'll admit that I wanted it this way.


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2016)

I posted on RIU way more than anyone really wanted to read AND I mixed a reservoir and nailed the pH at 5.5!! I made Shrimp and Scallops in Nam Prik Paow and drank 3 beers! I did NOT exercise............. tomorrow cometh.

PS I ate 1/2 stick of butter too but that should be in the confessions thread I guess


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I posted on RIU way more than anyone really wanted to read AND I mixed a reservoir and nailed the pH at 5.5!! I made Shrimp and Scallops in Nam Prik Paow and drank 3 beers! I did NOT exercise............. tomorrow cometh.
> 
> PS I ate 1/2 stick of butter too but that should be in the confessions thread I guess


 I skipped the scallops but am 1 beer ahead ... that's about even


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I skipped the scallops but am 1 beer ahead ... that's about even


It's more than even remember I have 9kg of water on me right now and that doesn't metabolize etoh


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> It's more than even remember I have 9kg of water on me right now and that doesn't metabolize etoh


 Water ... you mean defanged EtOH, right? Without the Ethel? Oh trauma.


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Water ... you mean defanged EtOH, right? Without the Ethel? Oh trauma.
> 
> View attachment 3689413


I only did undergrad chem. They didn't let us near anything really important like etoh


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I only did undergrad chem. They didn't let us near anything really important like etoh


Kind of out of my element but figured I'd posht.


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I only did undergrad chem. They didn't let us near anything really important like etoh


 It was a while before I was given the keys to the "5% tincture of water" ... bwaha


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I only did undergrad chem. They didn't let us near anything really important like etoh





eye exaggerate said:


> Kind of out of my element but figured I'd posht.


 Cup up!


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 23, 2016)

The next thing to accomplish is some sleep, fckn eh


----------



## jacksmuff (May 23, 2016)

after getting off the boat i was able to put in new sink drain pvc before nightfall wife has been bugging me to fix it for weeks


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2016)

jacksmuff said:


> after getting off the boat i was able to put in new sink drain pvc before nightfall wife has been bugging me to fix it for weeks


i did the same with my wife last night. twice.

and your mom too.


----------



## jacksmuff (May 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i did the same with my wife last night. twice.
> 
> and your mom too.


my mom died 3 years ago today but thanks


----------



## BLVDog (May 24, 2016)

Yesterday ,i saw my buddy I haven't seen in two months.He is usually a hearty thick guy but is all skinny now. I gess he's been doing heroin the whole time living in a car.I wass like wtf dude.he came up to his "mountain house" in the neighbourhood were i live .he a rich kid parents have a couple houses,he told me the was spending 80$ a day on heroin, I was like how did u afford that?I could not do that very long I dnt even see why u would want to try heroin. But he's ben clean going on four days now,the past two days he's Ben with me,,gess he was all sick and shit before that . I gave him a big dab and he was like sweating alot haha. He's basically just trying to change his lifestyle become healthier. And he knows I know abot that a little bit. Idk how to get people kicked off heroin or anything but I just figured good hard work,mountain air,hiking around,water good food and THC is all he needed. We built a raised bed filled it with soil and planted sum watermelon, cannalope, and squash, he was all stoked, he was like hope these things grow haha then I was like we gotta move this pile of wood and he wass like are u serious? I wass like ya haha. was about three cords, he was like complaining it's cold and his back hurt. He left about and hour ago back to his parents to make sure that he stays clean, Shit I bet the well water he wass drinking here made him 10% healthier Lol I think I can change lives


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 24, 2016)

I made a fiddlehead omelet and a side of double smoked bacon


----------



## qwizoking (May 24, 2016)

i got drunk and watched rain fall after work...
a pretty good day imo


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 24, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i got drunk and watched rain fall after work...
> a pretty good day imo


Sounds like one m8.

I have beer right now and a bunch of time to waste


----------



## qwizoking (May 24, 2016)

what you drinkin
im bout to go to a new liquor store that i heard had an amazing selection of rum, im gonna see if i cant find a few i havent tried 

ive been drug tested twice in 3 weeks already, i think i made some people upset with my awesomeness. so thats about all i got goin on right now


----------



## DeMoNeye (May 24, 2016)

Replaced a 125w CFL with a 65w CFL in my propagator / nursery.


----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> what you drinkin
> im bout to go to a new liquor store that i heard had an amazing selection of rum, im gonna see if i cant find a few i havent tried
> 
> *ive been drug tested twice in 3 weeks already, i think i made some people upset with my awesomeness. so thats about all i got goin on right now*


LOL whose Wheaties did you piss in?


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 24, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> what you drinkin
> im bout to go to a new liquor store that i heard had an amazing selection of rum, im gonna see if i cant find a few i havent tried
> 
> ive been drug tested twice in 3 weeks already, i think i made some people upset with my awesomeness. so thats about all i got goin on right now


Right now I got some double mad tom in big cans with a bit of 151 i am drinking sparingly. 

I promised myself no auper drunkenness but I had my fingers crossed.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 24, 2016)

Got the garage attic done between 7AM & 11AM...which was a lot faster than we thought. I forgot how dusty that shit is, especially the accumulated dust from a 57 yr. old structure...took 1/2 hr. off to get respirator masks around 7:30 and then went into high gear. Helps to have a guy cutting and handing pieces up...push in, staple staple staple staple staple staple...




paneling ceiling tomorrow, nothing fancy just sheets of 1/4" luwan...



22 sheets of luwan are a few hundred bucks cheaper than paneling...it's just a garage...if we can't butt together the seams tight...we can always trim over them the next day.


----------



## srh88 (May 24, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Right now I got some double mad tom in big cans with a bit of 151 i am drinking sparingly.
> 
> I promised myself no auper drunkenness but I had my fingers crossed.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 24, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Got the garage attic done between 7AM & 11AM...which was a lot faster than we thought. I forgot how dusty that shit is, especially the accumulated dust from a 57 yr. old structure...took 1/2 hr. off to get respirator masks around 7:30 and then went into high gear. Helps to have a guy cutting and handing pieces up...push in, staple staple staple staple staple staple...
> 
> View attachment 3690102
> View attachment 3690106
> ...


Way too make my posts seem like accomplishment was a life of alcoholism. 

Thanks a bundle you really know hiw to make a guy feel wonderful. 

Hehehehe jus playin


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 24, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Way too make my posts seem like accomplishment was a life of alcoholism.
> 
> Thanks a bundle you really know hiw to make a guy feel wonderful.
> 
> Hehehehe jus playin


I've already told you your potential is limitless...

You know I'm right


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 24, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I've already told you your potential is limitless...
> 
> You know I'm right


Thanks man. I am a pretty smart chap. Today I got told by the chef if I wasn't so drunk and high he may trust me with a knife. 

Then I told cat lady she was lucky if her iq was double digit and she flipped out. 

Fuckim pms much? I also learned dont say hey y got your period ao u aint pregnant! 

Man I gotta stop day drinking


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 24, 2016)

When I am 45 with cirrhosis of the liver. I bet my wisdom will be so damn wonderful you will all be jealous


----------



## hyphyjoose (May 24, 2016)

i won an internet fight

**puts on flamesuit**


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 24, 2016)

hyphyjoose said:


> i won an internet fight
> 
> **puts on flamesuit**


If here, who?


----------



## qwizoking (May 24, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> LOL whose Wheaties did you piss in?


this asshole under me (  ) got all pissy, i been coming to work high alot , fully functional of course
but i think when he found out i got an 80k sign on , is really what did it.. and shit im leading the project so he can fuck himself, lucky he still around. anyway he went to the board and starts snitching.. of course when you ask me, ME to oversee,they already knew what they were getting into. but everytime he presses the issue they have to drug test. they did a hair and ua. and i kept coming back the next day messed up. but i dont want him to contact a different authority, so im laying low... bout to get fired anyway but im waiting till next week. we start trials soon


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 24, 2016)

hyphyjoose said:


> i won an internet fight
> 
> **puts on flamesuit**


congratulations then


----------



## hyphyjoose (May 24, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> congratulations then
> 
> View attachment 3690189


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 24, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> this asshole under me (  ) got all pissy, i been coming to work high alot , fully functional of course
> but i think when he found out i got an 80k sign on , is really what did it.. and shit im leading the project so he can fuck himself, lucky he still around. anyway he went to the board and starts snitching.. of course when you ask me, ME to oversee,they already knew what they were getting into. but everytime he presses the issue they have to drug test. they did a hair and ua. and i kept coming back the next day messed up. but i dont want him to contact a different authority, so im laying low... bout to get fired anyway but im waiting till next week. we start trials soon


Lol dude you are a trip.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 24, 2016)

hyphyjoose said:


>


Answer my god damn question. 

Plznthx


----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2016)

Today I did data mining  now back to the mine.


----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> If here, who?


He believes he beat up @cannabineer and @Singlemalt, and me  He's a Finshaggy twin it appears  the facts just bounce right off him. He's the poster child for progressive, percussive education.


----------



## sunni (May 24, 2016)

On may4th I shouldve got on here and said

"I gave birth /end thread 
#winning"

But I was busy lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 24, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> He believes he beat up @cannabineer and @Singlemalt, and me  He's a Finshaggy twin it appears  the facts just bounce right off him. He's the poster child for progressive, percussive education.


L o fucking L 

He picked the three of you? 

I need a link, this strange feeling tells me you three are dancing words around him and he doesn't even notice.


----------



## hyphyjoose (May 24, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Answer my god damn question.
> 
> Plznthx


We were just talking about a study and had some disagreements on it is all. 

And stop being so dramatic, no one beat up anyone. It was like slapboxing at best


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 24, 2016)

Woke up, had a beer in the shower, drove to town, smoked a joint in the ladies room at Wendy's, dropped a deuce, then spent $25 on burgers and frosties. Now I need to catch up on Game of Thrones before you assholes ruin it for me.


----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> L o fucking L
> 
> He picked the three of you?
> 
> I need a link, this strange feeling tells me you three are dancing words around him and he doesn't even notice.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-latest-study-in-the-anti-cannabis-campaign.910143/
enjoy


----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Woke up, had a beer in the shower, drove to town, smoked a joint in the ladies room at Wendy's, dropped a deuce, then spent $25 on burgers and frosties. Now I need to catch up on Game of Thrones before you assholes ruin it for me.


I would kill for a chocolate frosty right now!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 24, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Woke up, had a beer in the shower, drove to town, smoked a joint in the ladies room at Wendy's, dropped a deuce, then spent $25 on burgers and frosties. Now I need to catch up on Game of Thrones before you assholes ruin it for me.


the King has just entered the building!


----------



## Singlemalt (May 24, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Woke up, had a beer in the shower, drove to town, smoked a joint in the ladies room at Wendy's, dropped a deuce, then spent $25 on burgers and frosties. Now I need to catch up on Game of Thrones before you assholes ruin it for me.


Nice! Shower beers are the best. Thanks for the idea, I shall do it myself in an hour


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2016)

hyphyjoose said:


> We were just talking about a study and had some disagreements on it is all.
> 
> And stop being so dramatic, no one beat up anyone. It was like slapboxing at best


Thank you for standing in as the inflatable clown.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 24, 2016)

Ran up on a mother fucker just now at the liquor store! He almost ran over my cuz in the parking lot. Must have thought he was alone, until I tried pulling his ass out the window. Punk ass bitch drove off before I could fuck his ass up.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 24, 2016)

Bourbon and cheese burgers 
 
Oh and beer of course bitches


----------



## srh88 (May 24, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Woke up, had a beer in the shower, drove to town, smoked a joint in the ladies room at Wendy's, dropped a deuce, then spent $25 on burgers and frosties. Now I need to catch up on Game of Thrones before you assholes ruin it for me.


----------



## Elwood Diggler (May 24, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Ran up on a mother fucker just now at the liquor store! He almost ran over my cuz in the parking lot. Must have thought he was alone, until I tried pulling his ass out the window. Punk ass bitch drove off before I could fuck his ass up.




reach in with one hand and grab the keys while the other hand is strangling said douchewhistle. ive heard that works well


----------



## Elwood Diggler (May 24, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Bourbon and cheese burgers
> View attachment 3690285
> Oh and beer of course bitches




that's a culinary erection right there


----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2016)

Elwood Diggler said:


> reach in with one hand and grab the keys while the other hand is strangling said *douchewhistle*. ive heard that works well


Thank you, my vocabulary has been lacking this.


----------



## abe supercro (May 24, 2016)

Kraft signals, gangsta.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 24, 2016)

It


Gary Goodson said:


> Bourbon and cheese burgers
> View attachment 3690285
> Oh and beer of course bitches


That looks good. You made the burgers fatty matty style I would hope?


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 24, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Kraft signals, gangsta.


Gary is a ballin cook. 

I would eat his any day.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 24, 2016)

Fuck me.

I went to a place that makes those fiberglass insulated buildings. They will sell the scrap. It makes great underpinning.

Just sucks balls to cut and work with.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 24, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


Seizures will happen

Warning needed next time. 

Thanks for that that soilt my rum.


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Seizures will happen
> 
> Warning needed next time.
> 
> Thanks for that that soilt my rum.


 With a tiny bit of rearrangement ... haiku!


----------



## 420God (May 25, 2016)

Finished transplanting and seeding the garden just before the rain moved in, couldn't of timed it better. 

Growing corn, tomatoes, peppers, peas, radish, onions, carrots, brussel sprouts, lettuce, spinach, broccoli, cabbage, cucumbers, and potatoes.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 25, 2016)

Got range today to match hood and back spash...we went from 20" cabinet left and 20" range to 10.75" cabinet and 30" range. Originally was a built in 21" range in 1959. New one has double oven like the one at my house...bake 2 things at once at different temps.


----------



## ebgood (May 25, 2016)

went to work and didnt die


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 25, 2016)

Found out house insurance lapsed on the house I'm living in. Great, house inspections, thanks mom! Came home started drinking. After 3 or 4 white Russians, a joint and a few dabs I figure fuck it, I'll start cleaning up the yards and dig out the polesaw. I think I did a good job, is dark out. Ineed to get sbranch of the roof now. ..I might go do some interior deconstruction layer after a few more drinks. funny thing is I offered d to pay it in full.."No its my responsibility" she said...LMAO... is gouda gey better right?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 26, 2016)

Started putting up ceiling in garage today. As usual, had trouble getting a 'square' start...1/4" polyurethaned luwan sheets, upside down bowling alley look. Lol.

 
as expected, hard to butt edges...can only attach every 16"...but we'll cover with trim over seams (musket brown).

 

About half done...not as easy as I thought, lots of cut and fitting... nicer than exposed joists though!


----------



## neosapien (May 26, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Started putting up ceiling in garage today. As usual, had trouble getting a 'square' start...1/4" polyurethaned luwan sheets, upside down bowling alley look. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 3692369
> as expected, hard to butt edges...can only attach every 16"...but we'll cover with trim over seams (musket brown).
> ...


Cool man! You're going to town with your projects. Yeah ceilings are barrels of fun. They're just like doing floors, but gravity fucks you lol.


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 26, 2016)

Cabs go in tomorrow morning. My ears are ringing from the fan noise, but even Proset 30 takes time to dry in high humidity. It's funny how structural takes less time than finishing.

While I was working a neighbour wanted me to have a look at her place. Just prior to that visit I was asked to do a big outdoor living project by text. My schedule is fucked already and it's only December


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 27, 2016)

December?
Are you using a Peruvian calander?


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 27, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> December?
> Are you using a Peruvian calander?


Are you sure thay isnt mayan?


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 27, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> December?
> Are you using a Peruvian calander?


I'm using whatever daylight I can find lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 27, 2016)

I said what the hell. I'm building an 8x12 porch with handicap ramp. I will put hand rails and tin on top.
   
Done that today. I used post hole diggers and set the post 24 inches deep. 2x8 frame. Bolted the porch and 4x4 to the frame of the trailer. It won't go no where.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 27, 2016)

Got other half of garage ceiling up, 90% done except for intricate trim areas and seam trim... taking 3 days off work for holiday weekend...may hit Lowe's Memorial Day sale though, mama didn't raise no fool 

 
 

It's amazing how we got square on one end and lost it near the last couple joists. My dear old dad built this with 3 other guys during the 'great steel strike of 1959'. Dad was the lead carpenter, an old Italian guy was lead brick layer, the other two guys were beer guzzling laborers and they drank and built shit. I still remember one of the laborers saying something about blueprints to Dad. "I don't need no goddamned blueprints to build something." Gotta love those old guys!

 

Nothing a few trim strips won't cover...
Back at it Tuesday 7:00 AM


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 27, 2016)

Im enjoying watching your progress. 

Going to the market tomorrow morning if cat girl doesnt drop by tonight. Kinda hoping she will. 

Oh today I did very little. But I did take a blissful nap


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 28, 2016)

My brother in law gave me a car cam (he bought a box of 'em from overseas) and I am going to install it today. Never used one before, seems ok, hope to never need it. I guess I have to go and buy a TF card because it is smaller than MicroSD?

Edit + Note to Self: That horrible squealing noise it makes when you plug it into a usb port is because that port is more than 5v


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 28, 2016)

Today I will lay sod in the backyard, drink a ton of whiskey and probably go to a rave.

Fuck the police


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 28, 2016)

Mowed and weeded the lawn. Then I had to re-stake my tomatoes. They were leaning over. One branch was broke because of 3 fat ass tomatoes, but it's still alive! I'm going to smoke a brisket on Monday so I'm trying to get it looking nice for company.


----------



## 420God (May 28, 2016)

Cleaned the garage and house. Raining so I'm taking it easy today. Family will be over tomorrow into Monday.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 28, 2016)

I am engaged in a bitter struggle with weeds that I haven't tended to till today because I'm always at the other house. Wife says cut the weeds already so we can see the snakes instead of being surprised. On it...


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2016)

I pushed the thrips back to the DMZ. I silvered a couple of my girls I'm flipping Monday. I walked the dog and took the cockatoo out. I fed the rescue raven her assist food, she's found a guy in the group, his name is Squawkie.


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2016)

I ... am planning the campaign to come home with some fresh red meat. Once upon a time that really meant something. Now it means pour my grumpy cold-bearing carcass into the Honda and break a Jackson loose from the claws of my wallet.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 28, 2016)

So cat ladies frienss think they can rob me. 

Let us see how this goes 

I black flag up all day. 

Let us see what happens. Told her after last night things mag get bad.

Nrw rules are happening


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 28, 2016)

Gunna fucking shoot them all. 

/life


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 28, 2016)

Take me for money. J3sus, these perps are reaching. 

I sell crack for a living and thet think i will get tsken over a fucking gram?? 

Holy fuck


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 28, 2016)

I dont even di this stuff but titties make me wild.

I have a feeling in 2 hours i goyta ahoot someone 

I fucking hate west end srug addicts


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 28, 2016)

Gunna tske my money? Fucking laughable. 

I am so mad. I tokd cat lady i wilk ahoot her and her parents if shit go awry.

Srs gunna kill a few kids. It aint a game. 

Coxaine is great but fuck u hoodrsts


----------



## .Pinworm. (May 28, 2016)

Go to bed.


----------



## Jesse twenty 45 (May 28, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Gunna tske my money? Fucking laughable.
> 
> I am so mad. I tokd cat lady i wilk ahoot her and her parents if shit go awry.
> 
> ...


yea go to bed ha ha !


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 28, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Go to bed.


Or jail. Whichever is better for society.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 28, 2016)

Jesse twenty 45 said:


> yea go to bed ha ha !


Haha? Bro you don't know this dude and I don't know you.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 28, 2016)

Changed the pinion seal & fluid in the rear differential of my 1 ton ford.
FML, all that crawling under & back really gets to a guy.

Maybe I'll do my SF imitation for the rest of the day.

';lsa'lxodf/x ,kwl.sm Faxinnnng wobble te chicokn cat.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 28, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Maybe I'll do my SF imitation for the rest of the day.
> 
> ';lsa'lxodf/x ,kwl.sm Faxinnnng wobble te chicokn cat.


Lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 28, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Changed the pinion seal & fluid in the rear differential of my 1 ton ford.
> FML, all that crawling under & back really gets to a guy.
> 
> Maybe I'll do my SF imitation for the rest of the day.
> ...


I understood all of that post. 

And btw it was still jibberish. Lol coming from me


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 28, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Or jail. Whichever is better for society.


Probably a nap. 

Plz dont wish jail on me. 

I can nap


----------



## Corso312 (May 28, 2016)

Found promix bags @ Menard's yesterday that were ripped and on sale for 5$ each . So I bought a roll of duct tape for 4$ and patched em all up.. Bought all 23 of them and had to make two trips..got all my holes dug at one site and planted 14 clones ..the rest of the clones go in tomorrow ..just in time for the rains coming..


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 28, 2016)

Some reasob these pre 98 Bubba clones aint liking being outdoors. 

Idk why. Ayit barely geowing compared to similar strains from aeed. 

Maybe im just retarded tho.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 28, 2016)

Trying a romulan cross thia year outdoors. 

Seems to be enjoying thw heat and sun


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 28, 2016)

Took the family to the zoo.
  
Can't work all the time. Got to have a little fun.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 28, 2016)

+ Rep - looks to have been a cool day.

And I do work too much - time for some R & R.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 28, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Probably a nap.
> 
> Plz dont wish jail on me.
> 
> I can nap


Then nap. And stop selling crack. And shooting people. Life is what you make it man.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 28, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Then nap. And stop selling crack. And shooting people. Life is what you make it man.


I get what you are saying. 

I go to school nowadays. Change is slow but ia happening lol

Anyways cheers, I wont nap yet but I will stop ahit poasting i guess. Maybe idek


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 28, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> + Rep - looks to have been a cool day.
> 
> And I do work too much - time for some R & R.


It was a good day. Kids had a blast.
Take the time for some r & r. 

It is easy to get caught up in work and not take time off. Its nice to have a little time to blow off steam.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 28, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I get what you are saying.
> 
> I go to school nowadays. Change is slow but ia happening lol
> 
> Anyways cheers, I wont nap yet but I will stop ahit poasting i guess. Maybe idek


I sincerely wish the best for you. Sorry for my original post about jail. Was simply making a point. But you know the consequences so me saying it don't mean shit really. Anyway best of luck with everything I hope it all works out.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 28, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I sincerely wish the best for you. Sorry for my original post about jail. Was simply making a point. But you know the consequences so me saying it don't mean shit really. Anyway best of luck with everything I hope it all works out.


Not a problem, I know my shit posts give off a bad vibe ay times. 

I just dont like jail and fsct is I am going back because of a snitch of an ex friend. 

Btw got half the yard done today. Be done before noon tomorrow. Gunna smkke a pork butt as I finish the lawn.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 28, 2016)

I don't know if this qualifies as an accomplishment but I danced (belly and Middle eastern folk) for 8 hours straight at Folklife in Seattle today. Rain, wind, sun (for 2 minutes). Trance state. AWESOME>>>constant motion. For me it accomplished a realignment with body, spirit and mind. Now i feel morel like myself again. Something freeing about spinning and moving each body part. (sorry baked)


----------



## 420God (May 28, 2016)

Those wonderful exotic zoo smells, gotta love it.


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> I don't know if this qualifies as an accomplishment but I danced for 8 hours straight at Folklife in Seattle today. Rain, wind, sun (for 2 minutes). Trance state. AWESOME>>>constant motion. For me it accomplished a realignment with body, spirit and mind. Now i feel morel like myself again.


LOL I'd be in a bathtub of hot water cryin'!! Gurl you are one hard core bad ass!


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 28, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> I don't know if this qualifies as an accomplishment but I danced for 8 hours straight at Folklife in Seattle today. Rain, wind, sun (for 2 minutes). Trance state. AWESOME>>>constant motion. For me it accomplished a realignment with body, spirit and mind. Now i feel morel like myself again.


Ya thats an accomplishment in my books  

I danced for like 5 min last night and my legs hurt. Lol


----------



## Hookabelly (May 28, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I'd be in a bathtub of hot water cryin'!! Gurl you are one hard core bad ass!


Nah, no bad ass, like I said, trance state. Drums make me that way, Can go forever. Corny but a "one with the rhythm" sort of vibe.


----------



## 420God (May 28, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> I don't know if this qualifies as an accomplishment but I danced (belly and Middle eastern folk) for 8 hours straight at Folklife in Seattle today. Rain, wind, sun (for 2 minutes). Trance state. AWESOME>>>constant motion. For me it accomplished a realignment with body, spirit and mind. Now i feel morel like myself again. Something freeing about spinning and moving each body part. (sorry baked)


My favorite times were at raves completely sober just dancing away..


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 28, 2016)

420God said:


> Those wonderful exotic zoo smells, gotta love it.


Try to find kangaroo meat.

So damn good. 

Aorry random thought


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Nah, no bad ass, like I said, trance state. Drums make me that way, Can go forever. Corny but a "one with the rhythm" sort of vibe.





420God said:


> My favorite times were at raves completely sober just dancing away..


LOL endorphins in an athlete are amazing things.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 28, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> LOL endorphins in an athlete are amazing things.


is that what it is? I swear, I can fell the drum/bass line in my core. I know it's coming from the outside but it feels like it's within


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 28, 2016)

420God said:


> My favorite times were at raves completely sober just dancing away..


They are super fun aober too. 

Love me some jungle and just damcing till 4 am. 

Can do it aober and it feels ao good


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> is that what it is? I swear, I can fell the drum/bass line in my core. I know it's coming from the outside but it feels like it's within


Both, it's an amazing feeling when we are in phase with the world. Athletes, and a rare few other groups ever get to experience that oneness of being

This post brought to you by Original Sin hard apple cider


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 28, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Nah, no bad ass, like I said, trance state. Drums make me that way, Can go forever. Corny but a "one with the rhythm" sort of vibe.


Not corny, it's what happens to the one with the sticks, too. At least it should.


----------



## 420God (May 28, 2016)

The drugs usually wore off early in the night for me at the rate I was going but I always kept partying. If you ever get the pleasure of seeing me dance you'll know what I'm talking about.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 28, 2016)

420God said:


> The drugs usually wore off early in the night for me at the rate I was going but I always kept partying. If you ever get the pleasure of seeing me dance you'll know what I'm talking about.


I attempted to rinse last night. To drunm and bot enough space. Rinsing takes up a large part of the room lol. 

The druga mever worse off fot me cause we did tons. Then after party at a buddies studio till the subway reopened at 11 lol good times


----------



## Hookabelly (May 28, 2016)

420God said:


> The drugs usually wore off early in the night for me at the rate I was going but I always kept partying. If you ever get the pleasure of seeing me dance you'll know what I'm talking about.


post a vid.... wanna see this


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> post a vid.... wanna see this


He is, well, god!


----------



## 420God (May 28, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> post a vid.... wanna see this


I'll make a vid sometime I feel courageous enough. Lately the dancing has been reserved for the wife.


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2016)

420God said:


> I'll make a vid sometime I feel courageous enough. Lately the dancing has been reserved for the wife.


You are such a sweetheart. BTW I still have 'neers jerky  I'm holding it hostage for a visit but he won't stop getting sick LOL


----------



## 420God (May 28, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> You are such a sweetheart. BTW I still have 'neers jerky  I'm holding it hostage for a visit but he won't stop getting sick LOL


I wish the both of you the best of health. Wife says high! Hope you're having a good weekend.


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2016)

420God said:


> I wish the both of you the best of health. Wife says high! Hope you're having a good weekend.


It's great hun. Please give me pics of yours!! You guys are so special


----------



## Jesse twenty 45 (May 29, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Haha? Bro you don't know this dude and *I don't know you. *
> View attachment 3694028
> View attachment 3694024


yea ya don't oO'


----------



## HEKTOS (May 29, 2016)

Jesse twenty 45 said:


> yea ya don't oO'


fuck around with dogs and get bit.


----------



## Jesse twenty 45 (May 29, 2016)

HEKTOS said:


> fuck around with dogs and get bit.


what does that even mean ha !!

craze


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 29, 2016)

HEKTOS said:


> fuck around with dogs and get bit.


What? 

Who are these dogs?


----------



## HEKTOS (May 29, 2016)

Jesse twenty 45 said:


> what does that even mean ha !!
> 
> craze


confucius say


----------



## Jesse twenty 45 (May 29, 2016)

HEKTOS said:


> confucius say


weirdo ha ha !!


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 29, 2016)

I got maybe 1 hour of sleep. 

Might go finiah the lawn then take a proper sleep.

I figure sun is rising so finish what I gotta do and sleeping doesn't ruin my day. 

Too hot to sleep. Hate humidity ao much


----------



## HEKTOS (May 29, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> What?
> 
> Who are these dogs?


On point like the helmet of a viking.


----------



## HEKTOS (May 29, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I got maybe 1 hour of sleep.
> 
> Might go finiah the lawn then take a proper sleep.
> 
> ...


not so much.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 29, 2016)

HEKTOS said:


> On point like the helmet of a viking.


LoL 


HEKTOS said:


> not so much.


What ya mean with that. I reckon finiah the lawn and be back in bed by 9 maybe 10. 

Depending how much i drink. Should work. Wake uo n watch preacher as I eat then go back to bed aftwr a meal


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 29, 2016)

Jesse twenty 45 said:


> yea ya don't oO'


Don't quote my posts


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 29, 2016)

Will be a busy day, tying up loose ends and whatnot. Would be more inclined to recline, but such is life.


----------



## neosapien (May 29, 2016)

The one thing in life I wanted as a child was a Power Wheels car. We were too poor so I never got one. Took my sidejob money from the last week and bought my daughter a badass Jeep. I accomplished fulfilling my childhood dream for my daughter.


----------



## 420God (May 29, 2016)

neosapien said:


> The one thing in life I wanted as a child was a Power Wheels car. We were too poor so I never got one. Took my sidejob money from the last week and bought my daughter a badass Jeep. I accomplished fulfilling my childhood dream for my daughter.


That's awesome! Did the same for mine. Such a good feeling.


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2016)

420God said:


> That's awesome! Did the same for mine. Such a good feeling.


 I'm always a little scared when I see 420God post in Accomplishments. Something tells me he can rassle Chuck Norris to the ground and make him pull the plow.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 29, 2016)

Just came in from the garden with a few peppers and onions. I'm going to use them to make some down ass ranchero beans for tomorrow.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 29, 2016)

I'm sitting on my ass today.


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 29, 2016)

420God said:


> Finished transplanting and seeding the garden just before the rain moved in, couldn't of timed it better.
> 
> Growing corn, tomatoes, peppers, peas, radish, onions, carrots, brussel sprouts, lettuce, spinach, broccoli, cabbage, cucumbers, and potatoes.
> 
> View attachment 3691077


I just did the exact same thing. Looking forward to harvest. I'm exhausted.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 29, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I'm always a little scared when I see 420God post in Accomplishments. Something tells me he can rassle Chuck Norris to the ground and make him pull the plow.


----------



## qwizoking (May 29, 2016)

for whatever reason i was expecting it to be colder in dc than fucking texas.. ugh hopefully this rain comes good and soon.

none of thats an accomplishment i guess, just complaining 

lets see how much blue powerade it takes to make my shit green..theres an accomplishment


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> for whatever reason i was expecting it to be colder in dc than fucking texas.. ugh hopefully this rain comes good and soon.
> 
> none of thats an accomplishment i guess, just complaining
> 
> lets see how much blue powerade it takes to make my shit green..theres an accomplishment


 From what i remember, late May/early June can be VERY variable weather in the DC area.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 29, 2016)

Nigga what?! Who knows how to trim a mafakin brisket? 




Gary da gangsta, dats who! Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitch!


----------



## Singlemalt (May 29, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 3695025
> Nigga what?! Who knows how to trim a mafakin brisket?
> 
> 
> ...


How's those beans doing? I wanna pic o dem beans


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 29, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> How's those beans doing? I wanna pic o dem beans


Will do brother. I'm gonna sauté the veggies and have them all ready with the brisket trim tonight, then tomorrow I'll throw it all together with the Beans. Pics will follow sir.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 29, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Will do brother. I'm gonna sauté the veggies and have them all ready with the brisket trim, then tomorrow I'll throw it all together with the Beans. Pics will follow sir.


Grazie, can't wait. Beans are under appreciated in this society


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 29, 2016)

Not a bad temp for smoking. I'd like it a tad bit lower, but it's a fresh fire so it'll go down here in a bit. Aiming for 225


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 29, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Grazie, can't wait. Beans are under appreciated in this society


Not trying to sound all up my own ass, but trust me SM you'd love my ranchero beans. Y'all have seen my cooking, but ya ain't seen't when I go hard on my native shit! My Mexican food can't be fucked with.


But honestly, It was yo peeps that really got me into cooking. I love the shit outta Italian food. I'll bust out with some Italian food here soon. I love Italian enchiladas(manicotti) but I've still got room for improvement on my risotto and gnocchi though.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 29, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Both, it's an amazing feeling when we are in phase with the world. Athletes, and a rare few other groups ever get to experience that oneness of being
> 
> This post brought to you by Original Sin hard apple cider


Running until you hurt and push on. Joggers high. I've had them before. 

You can actually hit a point of a trance. Nothing hurts anymore.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 29, 2016)

I'll talk about one more trance or I'm not sure what to call it. It happens when hunting. Mainly with stalking. As you move silently, game in sight. Breathing slows, heart quickens. You know what's coming. Several emotions hit you at once. Happy and thankful for the food. Sad for the kill. 

You can get pretty zen when sitting and hunting. Not move or make a sound for hours. Nothing but wilderness and wildlife. No traffic, people or distractions.

I love going even if I don't get something. 

A day with no phone, no body talking, no noise. Free to sit in silence and get lost in your thoughts.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 29, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3694487


Did you know that guy is Jewish and was on gun smoke and some john Wayne movies?


----------



## curious2garden (May 29, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I'll talk about one more trance or I'm not sure what to call it. It happens when hunting. Mainly with stalking. As you move silently, game in sight. Breathing slows, heart quickens. You know what's coming. Several emotions hit you at once. Happy and thankful for the food. Sad for the kill.
> 
> You can get pretty zen when sitting and hunting. Not move or make a sound for hours. Nothing but wilderness and wildlife. No traffic, people or distractions.
> 
> ...


In the zone. I've experienced it while test taking and flying, odd I know.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 29, 2016)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 29, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Did you know that guy is Jewish and was on gun smoke and some john Wayne movies?


I thought Chester was better than Festus on Gunsmoke. Miss Kitty was hot.

I would have thought the most interesting man in the world would have had an uncircumcised penis, but what the hell do I know?


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 29, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3695055


Put some respeck on that lions name.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 29, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Put some respeck on that lions name.


That's Lucious Lyon. Bang, bang


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 29, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> for whatever reason i was expecting it to be colder in dc than fucking texas.. ugh hopefully this rain comes good and soon.
> 
> none of thats an accomplishment i guess, just complaining
> 
> lets see how much blue powerade it takes to make my shit green..theres an accomplishment


U seeem so mormal.to me man.


----------



## qwizoking (May 30, 2016)

what you tryna say?
im normal...ish


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 30, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> what you tryna say?
> im normal...ish


No you ain't lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 30, 2016)

Smokey progress


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 30, 2016)

Bean time @Singlemalt 

Trim from brisket ^^

All forked up

Is there even room for beans?

Sausage, brisket trim, bacon, onions and peppers(from garden)


----------



## Singlemalt (May 30, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Bean time @Singlemalt
> View attachment 3695358
> Trim from brisket ^^
> View attachment 3695359
> ...


Oh sweet jesus! Yay! Yes, there is room for pintos. Please to include some corn tortillas 



Oh yeah + rep

Edit: Fuck me runnin that looks good; my belly just started screamin feed me


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 30, 2016)

I'm going to wait to add cilantro till about 10 minutes before guest arrive.
 
Notice my all-clad copper core cookware? 
 
My spoiled ass has the whole set. Whata fag...


----------



## Singlemalt (May 30, 2016)

^^^ LMAO


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 30, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I hope Toronto fucks Cleaveland up.


How'd that work out for you?


----------



## mr sunshine (May 30, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> How'd that work out for you?


Cleaveland is obviously better then the raptors, I just wanted the raptors to pull something out of their asses. Oh well.. warriors will get it done the way they did last year. In my heart though I really want Durant and Westbrook to win one. It's their last chance.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 30, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Cleaveland is obviously better then the raptors, I just wanted the raptors to pull something out of their asses. Oh well.. warriors will get it done the way they did last year. In my heart though I really want Durant and Westbrook to win one. It's their last chance.


Where I'm originally from, always gotta defend my boys


----------



## fandango (May 30, 2016)

Local boy from Nevada City,Ca...wins Indy 500 age 24

Did me some hot weather up pots today...turns out my local LEO wants us to register to grow weed in the back yard?
Not my thang
So,looks like I will hold a garage sale soon and off the 5gallon,7gallon,10gallon Starts.
While keeping the 6 65 gallon girls for my self.

ps...I wonder what the pigs will do with 2 bus loads of old timers in the local jail?


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 30, 2016)

Throwing down with some grilled chicken.
 
Actually I guess I'm smoking it. I'm using some mesquite.


----------



## curious2garden (May 30, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'm going to wait to add cilantro till about 10 minutes before guest arrive.
> View attachment 3695363
> Notice my all-clad copper core cookware?
> View attachment 3695370
> My spoiled ass has the whole set. Whata fag...


I have a cheap aluminum bean pot from the meximart  R you SURE you're mexican man, LOL? I'd kill for a bowl of those! Corn torts and beer mas beer


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 30, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I have a cheap aluminum bean pot from the meximart  R you SURE you're mexican man, LOL? I'd kill for a bowl of those! Corn torts and beer mas beer


Lol I want one of those clay bean pots. Old school style! My grandma used to have one and those were the best beans I can remember.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 30, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lol I want one of those clay bean pots. Old school style! My grandma used to have one and those were the best beans I can remember.
> View attachment 3695989


You can sit those right down on the stove burner and they won't crack?


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 30, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> You can sit those right down on the stove burner and they won't crack?


Yea as long as you season it first. They've been heated way hotter in the kiln.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 30, 2016)

Nice, I must have one lol. I have one of these: makes a wicked roast chicken


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 30, 2016)

I love my cast iron. 

I'm into the cermac coated stuff.

I like stainless but it has to be thick stainless.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 30, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Nice, I must have one lol. I have one of these: makes a wicked roast chicken


I want one! You can make bread in there too, right?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 30, 2016)

Yeah, but I don't. For some reason I hate to make bread, not sure why. You can make all sorts of stuff in it tho. Soak it for 15-20 min, load it up then stick it in a cold oven and turn the oven to the temp and let her rip.
It partially steams the food so it stays juicy; perfect juicy chicken


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 30, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I love my cast iron.
> 
> I'm into the cermac coated stuff.
> 
> I like stainless but it has to be thick stainless.


My all-clads are 5 ply. Stainless, aluminum, copper core, aluminum, stainless. I also have my fair share of cast iron cookware as well. Steaks, cornbread, tortillas, and roasts come to mind when I think of cast iron. Oh and camp fire cooking!


----------



## abe supercro (May 30, 2016)

I held a newborn baby yesterday. 

Also took some grief from a few family members for having 4 cats. I accomplished not ripping them a new asshole. They know they are on thin ice with me after conspiring against me over assets. I no longer show up for thanksgiving. I think they are slowly figuring out that each one of them have been satisfactorily replaced with a stray cat.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 30, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, but I don't. For some reason I hate to make bread, not sure why. You can make all sorts of stuff in it tho. Soak it for 15-20 min, load it up then stick it in a cold oven and turn the oven to the temp and let her rip.
> It partially steams the food so it stays juicy; perfect juicy chicken


It's the part about fucking with the dough and getting that mix right. I kinda hate it too. 


But I do love the way the house smells when baking bread.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 30, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> My all-clads are 5 ply. Stainless, aluminum, copper core, aluminum, stainless. I also have my fair share of cast iron cookware as well. Steaks, cornbread, tortillas, and roasts come to mind when I think of cast iron. Oh and camp fire cooking!


I have a lot of cast iron. 

We take a ducth oven camping. Cook dinner in the pot and pancakes in the morning on the lid flipped upside down on coals.

I have a large cast iron chicken frying pan. Its nice.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 30, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I have a lot of cast iron.
> 
> We take a ducth oven camping. Cook dinner in the pot and pancakes in the morning on the lid flipped upside down on coals.
> 
> I have a large cast iron chicken frying pan. Its nice.


Same here, I have a big heavy cast iron pan I use for fried chicken. I made a bad ass beef stew over a camp fire in a Dutch oven. I used good beef, some pearl onions, with red wine and mushrooms. It was cold and that shit hit the spot.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 30, 2016)

Most of my stovetop cooking is cast iron, diff sized skillets, a griddle,a dutch oven and a loafpan for meat loaf, and a potjie pot (South african dutch oven)


----------



## Kasuti (May 30, 2016)

Just got home from a Peter Frampton concert in a 275 seat ampitheater. What a great way to finish off a great memorial day weekend!!


----------



## Singlemalt (May 30, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I held a newborn baby yesterday.
> 
> Also took some grief from a few family members for having 4 cats. I accomplished not ripping them a new asshole. They know they are on thin ice with me after conspiring against me over assets. I no longer show up for thanksgiving. I think they are slowly figuring out that each one of them have been satisfactorily replaced with a stray cat.


Why would anyone give you shit over having 4 cats?? What's it to them?


----------



## Kasuti (May 30, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Same here, I have a big heavy cast iron pan I use for fried chicken. I made a bad ass beef stew over a camp fire in a Dutch oven. I used good beef, some pearl onions, with red wine and mushrooms. It was cold and that shit hit the spot.


Grew up with iron skillets and frying pans. Fried chicken just isn't real fried chicken unless its cooked in a frying pan.


----------



## abe supercro (May 30, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Why would anyone give you shit over having 4 cats?? What's it to them?


Right, thank you. I think it ties into justifying anything to marginalize me subtly to feel better about themselves after scapegoating me for financial gain. 

No longer showing up for annual family dinners half way across the country has affected their guilt too I presume. It's easier for them to focus on perceived external vulnerabilities than take responsibility for selling me out. They are lucky I haven't completely given up on them, my deceased mother's sisters mainly, but I don't want to lose the rest of an already small family. So it goes. At least I'm over the furious anger stage which lasted a few years.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 30, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I held a newborn baby yesterday.
> 
> Also took some grief from a few family members for having 4 cats. I accomplished not ripping them a new asshole. They know they are on thin ice with me after conspiring against me over assets. I no longer show up for thanksgiving. I think they are slowly figuring out that each one of them have been satisfactorily replaced with a stray cat.


When I was little my neighbor lady and babysitter had 7 Chihuahuas. She was a war bride from Belgium and each dog was named after a city there. Brussels and Antwerp were my favorites. I also learned all the major cities in Belgium...and the Flemish people drank lots of beer and wouldn't store milk in the refrigerator.


----------



## abe supercro (May 30, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> When I was little my neighbor lady and babysitter had 7 Chihuahuas. She was a war bride from Belgium and each dog was named after a city there. Brussels and Antwerp were my favorites. I also learned all the major cities in Belgium...and the Flemish people drank lots of beer and wouldn't store milk in the refrigerator.


I named one of my stray cats, a few years back, a variation of my dead mother's name. Perhaps it was a little passive aggressive but after 38 years deceased I have the right to honor her memory. Perhaps this is one reason my aunts are uncomfortable with thinking compassionately about my adopted cats. Lol


----------



## Kasuti (May 30, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I named one of my stray cats, a few years back, a variation of my dead mother's name. Perhaps it was a little passive aggressive but after 38 years deceased I have the right to honor her memory. Perhaps this is one reason my aunts are uncomfortable with thinking compassionately about my adopted cats. Lol


I've only owned one cat and she was left to me by my mother when she passed away 5yrs ago. Her name was Chloe and she passed away 3 days ago. I'll miss her a lot not only because she was my mothers cat , but because she was just a really good cat. I'll miss her.


----------



## qwizoking (May 30, 2016)

i failed to turn my poop green with 3 blue powerades... the quest continues. 
last time i think it was about 6, but its cumulative so my testing may now be void


i also still keep forgetting im on eastern time and riu thinks im central.. eventually ill get around to changing it.

overall i accomplished nothing. i showered, pooped once and peed about 8 times. still a pretty good day, time for sleep


----------



## abe supercro (May 31, 2016)

Hey peeps sorry to go on about neg family bullshit form my past, I've been known to do that at times. I think it helped to express it, hopefully most eryone skipped over it. If not, at least you'll know for next time heh.


Kasuti said:


> I've only owned one cat and she was left to me by my mother when she passed away 5yrs ago. Her name was Chloe and she passed away 3 days ago. I'll miss her a lot not only because she was my mothers cat , but because she was just a really good cat. I'll miss her.


Yeah man animals can be precious. prolly be awhile before you're done mourning her loss. maybe get a rescue cat again someday when you're ready, but make sure your dog is nice to it. 


qwizoking said:


> i failed to turn my poop green with 3 blue powerades... the quest continues.
> last time i think it was about 6, but its cumulative so my testing may now be void


Quiznos, since you're on a mission I know an effective way to turn your poop green or blue quicker. Get ahold of some artificial colored licorice, try different kinds. that may do the trick for you without having to drink 10 powerades. good luck!


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 31, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Right, thank you. I think it ties into justifying anything to marginalize me subtly to feel better about themselves after scapegoating me for financial gain.
> 
> No longer showing up for annual family dinners half way across the country has affected their guilt too I presume. It's easier for them to focus on perceived external vulnerabilities than take responsibility for selling me out. They are lucky I haven't completely given up on them, my deceased mother's sisters mainly, but I don't want to lose the rest of an already small family. So it goes. At least I'm over the furious anger stage which lasted a few years.


Fuck family, I know its blood and all but family will fuck you over faster than anyone else.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 31, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i failed to turn my poop green with 3 blue powerades... the quest continues.
> last time i think it was about 6, but its cumulative so my testing may now be void


Usually a box of fruit loops does it for me. ...


----------



## curious2garden (May 31, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lol I want one of those clay bean pots. Old school style! My grandma used to have one and those were the best beans I can remember.
> View attachment 3695989


My olla.


----------



## Downtowntillman (May 31, 2016)

Well I actually put a few beans in the planter at sonic a few days ago and i Found her this morning. I don't think it will make it long but it's definitely gonna be a shock when she pops over the flowers... 

  

Haven't done this in almost a decade.. Guess it was time to reignite the legend of..... 

Downtowntillman


----------



## curious2garden (May 31, 2016)

Downtowntillman said:


> Well I actually put a few beans in the planter at sonic a few days ago and i Found her this morning. I don't think it will make it long but it's definitely gonna be a shock when she pops over the flowers...
> 
> View attachment 3696235 View attachment 3696236
> 
> ...


LOL that's funny. We used to do the same thing in the 1960's where I grew up. Few people wanted a 12 foot Sativa stinking up their house/yard and it was rare you'd find sensimilla so I'd throw my collected seeds, into the police officer's yard across the street and wait, great fun.


----------



## cannabineer (May 31, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i failed to turn my poop green with 3 blue powerades... the quest continues.
> last time i think it was about 6, but its cumulative so my testing may now be void
> 
> 
> ...


 This is the stuff you need. Boy pooped green for a day after. Dosage!


----------



## curious2garden (May 31, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> This is the stuff you need. Boy pooped green for a day after. Dosage!


Megafauna tested and megafauna approved, although my porcelain carped about it for a week after.


----------



## cannabineer (May 31, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Megafauna tested and megafauna approved, although my porcelain carped about it for a week after.


Yah the fauna doesn't become more mega than Thunderchild. 

(So I am confident this'll assist Qwizo in his mission of ... chromatocoprography?) (Blue waffle stomp?)


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 31, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> This is the stuff you need. Boy pooped green for a day after. Dosage!


I'm going to be magnanimous and have the waiter send a round of these to the 'flat earth and moon' threads. Put it on my tab, please. The kids will love it. Thanks!


cannabineer said:


>


A round of this too for the boys over there...


----------



## mr sunshine (May 31, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lol I want one of those clay bean pots. Old school style! My grandma used to have one and those were the best beans I can remember.
> View attachment 3695989


Looking good my nigg I'm going to make beans today too. Did you throw any pigs feet in them?


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 31, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Looking good my nigg I'm going to make beans today too. Did you throw any pigs feet in them?


Oh I wish, I didn't have pigs feet, but I did use smoked ham hock when cooking the beans by themselves. Ya know, before I turned them into ranchero beans.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 31, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Looking good my nigg I'm going to make beans today too. Did you throw any pigs feet in them?


Now you're fuckin' talkin'!


----------



## mr sunshine (May 31, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Oh I wish, I didn't have pigs feet, but I did use smoked ham hock when cooking the beans by themselves. Ya know, before I turned them into ranchero beans.


I'm going simple today. Some pigs feet cilantro onions, carrots and bacon and some jalapeños. Im scooping that shit up with doritos.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2016)

I trimmed a pound and then got liquored up fishing


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2016)

Didn't catch shit today


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2016)

did two water heaters, roughed in a new bathroom, set up someone with a frost free outside faucet, and replaced 2 toilets in 8 hours.. fuck yeah!.. thats what i get for taking a 4 day weekend. now im home relaxing with a new pipe thanks to someone here and jammin out.. about to do some yard work and play with the garden.. already got some tomatoes and peppers. damn bunnies wrecked my bean plants. if they werent so cute theyd be dead


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Didn't catch shit today


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2016)

Got this at the same spot the other day


----------



## curious2garden (May 31, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Didn't catch shit today


Serves you right for not giving me that damn mutant trout!!

LOL Drowning worms and drinking beer is a very good day.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2016)

NorCal in the motha fuckin hizzy


----------



## curious2garden (May 31, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Oh I wish, I didn't have pigs feet, but I did use smoked ham hock when cooking the beans by themselves. Ya know, before I turned them into ranchero beans.


OMG I'm getting ready to think you might really be messycan  You did chuck in epazote right?


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Got this at the same spot the other day
> View attachment 3696463


nice fish.. nicer spot!.. i could/would get belligerently drunk there


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2016)

srh88 said:


> nice fish.. nicer spot!.. i could/would get belligerently drunk there


That fish felt so good


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> That fish felt so good


did it remind you of your favorite gentleman's club?





edit: i read that as smelt so good


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2016)

I'm just getting warmed up for a round in the politics forum. Don't mind me ok


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 31, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> OMG I'm getting ready to think you might really be messycan  You did chuck in epazote right?


I didn't, but only because Mrs. Goodson doesn't like it. So I went with cilantro instead.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I didn't, but only because Mrs. Goodson doesn't like it. So I went with cilantro instead.


My kid looks more mexican than Gary does


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2016)

I wanna post a pic of my most beautiful creation. But cant


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 31, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> My kid looks more mexican than Gary does


Lol they've seen me. I'm definitely Mexican, but I'm not wet. They gave me a towel once so I took care of that.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2016)

@mr sunshine
If i do, you remember that pic i sent you rite(


Gary Goodson said:


> Lol they've seen me. I'm definitely Mexican, but I'm not wet. They gave me a towel once so I took care of that.


i seen you homie


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lol they've seen me. I'm definitely Mexican, but I'm not wet. They gave me a towel once so I took care of that.


so that explains the bottle of rain x in your bathroom


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 31, 2016)

srh88 said:


> so that explains the bottle of rain x in your bathroom


Lol gotta keep dry up in dis bitch


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 31, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> i seen you homie



Lol @ my drunk ass.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lol @ my drunk ass.


You look exactly like one of my best friends Jesse


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2016)

@mr sunshine


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3696477 @mr sunshine


----------



## curious2garden (May 31, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I wanna post a pic of my most beautiful creation. But cant


You could PM me 



Gary Goodson said:


> Lol they've seen me. I'm definitely Mexican, but I'm not wet. They gave me a towel once so I took care of that.


Well based on those beans and your love for the missus I'm thinking you test positive


----------



## mr sunshine (May 31, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3696477 @mr sunshine


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2016)

Damn. I was hella fucked up earlier.



mr sunshine said:


>


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 1, 2016)

Yesterday was a bit sluggish...we went to Lowe's and bought cheap furring strips, then sat and painted them telling stories of youthful conquests. (It was a rough weekend. Lol.)

 

Today, more invigorated, we started putting those up for seam trim...and decoration. New shop lights too...4 bulb T-8's...which I didn't know existed until today...
 
 
Tomorrow we start the big push...I don't know what that means, but I watched a Vince Lombardi doc last night and he kept screaming that at his players. Slow start this week...but progress is progress. We'll get the other side tomorrow... It looks nicer that I thought it would .


----------



## srh88 (Jun 1, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yesterday was a bit sluggish...we went to Lowe's and bought cheap furring strips, then sat and painted them telling stories of youthful conquests. (It was a rough weekend. Lol.)
> 
> View attachment 3697397
> 
> ...


youre making some serious progress man.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 1, 2016)

i flew to dc to meet up with some friends..we all got fucked up and decided

road trip!

we followed 95. stopped somewhere in n carolina and went fishing for the day..kept going an ended up at the bottom of Florida, literally.. scuba diving 
and now... idk, yet
but a nice holiday weekend

i guess i gotta go back to work soon


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 1, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yesterday was a bit sluggish...we went to Lowe's and bought cheap furring strips, then sat and painted them telling stories of youthful conquests. (It was a rough weekend. Lol.)
> 
> View attachment 3697397
> 
> ...


Excellent


----------



## Downtowntillman (Jun 2, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> LOL that's funny. We used to do the same thing in the 1960's where I grew up. Few people wanted a 12 foot Sativa stinking up their house/yard and it was rare you'd find sensimilla so I'd throw my collected seeds, into the police officer's yard across the street and wait, great fun.



I've Johnny apple seeded this town a lot back about ten yrs ago. I'm not gonna go stupid like I did when I was younger and stupid. 

I would really push it sometimes. Lol oh the up roar it caused. Damn its just a plant. It started when I put one on my bf's grave after he got killed in a car wreck. The rest was just cause it made so many mad. 

I like that... Police officers yards... Lmao... I put one on the front porch of a judge from around here that was a fucking hipacrit... He was pissed.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2016)

Downtowntillman said:


> I've Johnny apple seeded this town a lot back about ten yrs ago. I'm not gonna go stupid like I did when I was younger and stupid.
> 
> I would really push it sometimes. Lol oh the up roar it caused. Damn its just a plant. It started when I put one on my bf's grave after he got killed in a car wreck. The rest was just cause it made so many mad.
> 
> I like that... Police officers yards... Lmao... I put one on the front porch of a judge from around here that was a fucking hipacrit... He was pissed.


LOL do we ever actually grow up ha ha!


----------



## Downtowntillman (Jun 2, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> LOL do we ever actually grow up ha ha!



Na! I have a disease that is commonly referred to as " Benjamin butts" syndrome. I'm reverting back to a baby.


----------



## april (Jun 2, 2016)

Slept 7 straight hours!! As a new parent this is a Glorious! !!


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2016)

only had to work for a couple hours today, got a pretty big job to do but i didnt want to start it this late. went and looked at a few new bikes, think im ready to go for it and grab a cbr1000rr


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 2, 2016)

I got the bike itch a couple years ago - was thinking a stretched Hayabusa with like a 330 rear & power commander.

Reason caught on pretty quick as I was driving around looking @ guard rails, corners & shit wondering which one I'd kill myself on.

So I bought a King Quad instead, installed bad ass tires, built a bullet proof brush guard & put on all the bells & whistles - much easier to haul moose on than a Busa anyway.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I got the bike itch a couple years ago - was thinking a stretched Hayabusa with like a 330 rear & power commander.
> 
> Reason caught on pretty quick as I was driving around looking @ guard rails, corners & shit wondering which one I'd kill myself on.
> 
> ...


im not a fan of busa's.. you made a good choice lol. i dont think a busa is a rider's bike... too big/heavy. i do think youd do well with an enduro though with all that land around ya.. your quad got some mean tires man


----------



## DeMoNeye (Jun 2, 2016)

I did all my washing - added to my clean tshirt selection - new bedlinen on - looking forward to bed


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 2, 2016)

Finished garage ceiling! Looks pretty cool.

 

3 new shop lights up... very illuminating in there now.

Also have a total of 6 plywood cabinets we tore off a wall in the house... going to mount all 6 on garage wall tomorrow, if we get them fine sanded and ready for polyurethane... nice storage for oil and car tools...


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 2, 2016)

The contrasting trim looks sharp. And good cab storage repurpose.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 2, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Finished garage ceiling! Looks pretty cool.
> 
> View attachment 3698286 View attachment 3698287
> 
> ...


That turned out really fucking nice.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I got the bike itch a couple years ago - was thinking a stretched Hayabusa with like a 330 rear & power commander.
> 
> Reason caught on pretty quick as I was driving around looking @ guard rails, corners & shit wondering which one I'd kill myself on.
> 
> ...


 Nice
Tank art possibility


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 2, 2016)

neosapien said:


> That turned out really fucking nice.


Thank you... I have no real exact plan when I do shit...just try to make it look better as we go along.

Starting side walk work next week...
Cobblestone kind of look instead of concrete pads that shift like a bitch from ice and thaw...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2016)

I got a job. So school and work at once. Helps fill my days and I can still act a fool at night.

Oh I was also instigated for a fight but was the bitch and walked away. Really wanted to fight but people were saying not too. I have a lotnof anger lately and am learning to be happy. Accomplishment? I think so


----------



## skinny510 (Jun 3, 2016)

Put a roof rack on my car. Moving across the country in a couple weeks...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2016)

Now I am going to go chill with this new girl because cat lady is fucking crazy. We fuck around and then ahe wants tl make me jealous so she goes after my friends. 

Whatever im not attached and this new chick is intensely crazy. 

Ill say my accomplishment is a month awat but its going to be... she is pregnant ahe isn't pregnant. 

Preemptive accomplishments


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 3, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I got the bike itch a couple years ago - was thinking a stretched Hayabusa with like a 330 rear & power commander.
> 
> Reason caught on pretty quick as I was driving around looking @ guard rails, corners & shit wondering which one I'd kill myself on.
> 
> ...


Jelly. I'd put a blade on and clean nearby (and maybe even remote) driveways in the winter for Baileys and coffee


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I got a job. So school and work at once. Helps fill my days and I can still act a fool at night.
> 
> Oh I was also instigated for a fight but was the bitch and walked away. Really wanted to fight but people were saying not too. I have a lotnof anger lately and am learning to be happy. Accomplishment? I think so


damn sf.. youre all grown up! i agree though... fighting isnt worth it anymore, just gets you in trouble or starts a feud.. its not like high school where you fight, dust yourself off and shake hands and become friends after learning the other guy isnt a bitch lol.. if you want to fight join a boxing league or something and do it right with no legal issues


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> damn sf.. youre all grown up! i agree though... fighting isnt worth it anymore, just gets you in trouble or starts a feud.. its not like high school where you fight, dust yourself off and shake hands and become friends after learning the other guy isnt a bitch lol.. if you want to fight join a boxing league or something and do it right with no legal issues


Thanks, I am so mature bro! 

Let's have a beer


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Thanks, I am so mature bro!
> 
> Let's have a beer


ill take 50 beers


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I got a job. So school and work at once. Helps fill my days and I can still act a fool at night.
> 
> Oh I was also instigated for a fight but was the bitch and walked away. Really wanted to fight but people were saying not too. I have a lotnof anger lately and am learning to be happy. Accomplishment? I think so


Discretion is the better part of valor on most occasions, retreat and live to fight another day. Gotta decide how much that ground is worth to you.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 3, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Jelly. I'd put a blade on and clean nearby (and maybe even remote) driveways in the winter for Baileys and coffee


I have this one for my wheeler - only had to use it once this winter.


----------



## BLVDog (Jun 3, 2016)

I was standing under a shelf when a pipe fell and now I have a big lump on my head. I was kinda rocked for a few hours feel better now thoe


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 3, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I have this one for my wheeler - only had to use it once this winter.
> 
> View attachment 3698998


Thumbs right the fuck up.

We didn't have much snow last year, a bit less than average - so for now that's ok. Shovel has too many hours on it


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 3, 2016)

Got cabinets up...decided not to refinish them...hell, they're the nicest cabinets I ever saw in a garage anyway...


----------



## 420God (Jun 3, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Got cabinets up...decided not to refinish them...hell, they're the nicest cabinets I ever saw in a garage anyway...
> 
> View attachment 3699071


You've given me great ideas of what to do with my garage. It's been left unfinished for years because I wasn't sure what way I was going to go with it, we use it mainly as a hang out area and we rarely use it for cars. The elegance you did that with astounds me. Thanks so much for sharing everything you've done so far!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Got cabinets up...decided not to refinish them...hell, they're the nicest cabinets I ever saw in a garage anyway...
> 
> View attachment 3699071


Whoa, very nice, very nice


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 3, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Got cabinets up...decided not to refinish them...hell, they're the nicest cabinets I ever saw in a garage anyway...
> 
> View attachment 3699071


Looks really cool, nice work. Smart use of materials.


----------



## 420God (Jun 3, 2016)

I've been busy with work and have accomplished driving over 250 miles a day for the past couple weeks. It's tourist season and everyone is finding last hunting season's kills that got away. Nice and ripe this time of year.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 3, 2016)

I am looking into an epoxy stone floor to finish...got a couple concrete cracks...nothing major...but may as well go the distance and redo every surface in there...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 3, 2016)

I played 27 holes of golf today


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

420God said:


> You've given me great ideas of what to do with my garage. It's been left unfinished for years because I wasn't sure what way I was going to go with it, we use it mainly as a hang out area and we rarely use it for cars. The elegance you did that with astounds me. Thanks so much for sharing everything you've done so far!


ah look what youve done now @tangerinegreen555


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 3, 2016)

Garages are for growing in. Just like every single bedroom is also. Imo


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> ah look what youve done now @tangerinegreen555


@420God doesn't really need me for ideas...he's the king of accomplishment!


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> @420God doesn't really need me for ideas...he's the king of accomplishment!


i heard he already finished the garage since that post


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 3, 2016)

I even framed in my patio. Here it is rite this second


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I even framed in my patio. Here it is rite this second
> View attachment 3699126


i think you just live in a giant hollowed out plant stalk


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i think you just live in a giant hollowed out plant stalk


Lol.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

Kasuti said:


> I've only owned one cat and she was left to me by my mother when she passed away 5yrs ago. Her name was Chloe and she passed away 3 days ago. I'll miss her a lot not only because she was my mothers cat , but because she was just a really good cat. I'll miss her.


you banned bro? LOL

i fixed two leaky faucets today and got my kitchen sink going at full blast again.

@srh88 would be proud of my crazy plumbing expertise. he would.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you banned bro? LOL
> 
> i fixed two leaky faucets today and got my kitchen sink going at full blast again.
> 
> @srh88 would be proud of my crazy plumbing expertise. he would.


nice man!!.. you did well lol.. i think you know enough to start another career now


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2016)

one leaky faucet was a worn out washer. the other was a busted handle. the kitchen sink had a clogged aerator.

so yeah, i'm ready to make srh88 kind of money.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> one leaky faucet was a worn out washer. the other was a busted handle. the kitchen sink had a clogged aerator.
> 
> so yeah, i'm ready to make srh88 kind of money.


shit man at least you did it on your own.. youd be shocked how many calls i get for little stuff like that. today i did a job for an old guy on his toilet, kept telling me his flapper was broken because it wasnt getting water. that in itself makes no sense. i turned a valve and made 95 bucks lol. i think everyone should know about aerators though. im sure im not the only one who used to take them out of the faucets in high school and steal the screens for pipes


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 6, 2016)

srh88 said:


> shit man at least you did it on your own.. youd be shocked how many calls i get for little stuff like that. today i did a job for an old guy on his toilet, kept telling me his flapper was broken because it wasnt getting water. that in itself makes no sense. i turned a valve and made 95 bucks lol. i think everyone should know about aerators though. im sure im not the only one who used to take them out of the faucets in high school and steal the screens for pipes


I remember my parents screaming at me in high school, "why do you keep taking the goddamn screens out of all our faucets!!!???"


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 6, 2016)

i accomplished absolutely nothing..
i need drugs.. but im not home. and my depression is kicking in, i dont really wanna move

i need sleep.. been staring at the wall for a while, i cant sleep

tomorrow.. tomorrow ill be home

ugh. maybe ill go take a shower, riu doesnt need my lame posts atm lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 6, 2016)

Nahh, we're family, gets tough for all of us at one time or another.

Spit it out.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 6, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i accomplished absolutely nothing..
> i need drugs.. but im not home. and my depression is kicking in, i dont really wanna move
> 
> i need sleep.. been staring at the wall for a while, i cant sleep
> ...


I like your lame posts


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 6, 2016)

i decided to grab a few fosters beeers, idk just what i saw first. then chig them while sitting on tje toilet.. when i have to pee im already there. and when i pass out i have a nice cushiony wall tosupport me
win win


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 7, 2016)

Explained to someone who old Gregg was.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i decided to grab a few fosters beeers, idk just what i saw first. then chig them while sitting on tje toilet.. when i have to pee im already there. and when i pass out i have a nice cushiony wall tosupport me
> win win


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 7, 2016)

Apparently power went out last night. I woke up late to clocks flashing..ran in the garden to check it out and reset timers. I need to upgrade to digi's so I don't have to keep resetting them. Topped up res. Basked in the light of the HPS while I tried to wake up. Made eggs, bacon, sourdough toast, coffee with Kahlua and a screwdriver. ..yeah it's going to be one of those days.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 7, 2016)

Going through some of my older seeds 5-6 year olds , trying to get enough together for a grow . So far I have less than 10% cracking out of those every third plant is deformed . today I planted six freebies from an attitude order back in2013 g13 labs purple haze fems ,not holding my breath still have plenty black jack and mind bender seed to fill the gap


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 7, 2016)

Stopped at the feed store on the way home from the valley, picked up some new friends. 2 buff orphingtons, 2 javas and a black comet rooster. I asked the lady how important it was to have a rooster (to protect the flock, play peacemaker, help find food etc.), and she said not very. Said they can be assholes. I told her if mine turns out to be an asshole I will just eat him and find someone cooler.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 7, 2016)

Wish I was as cool as you man, the chicks just flock to you.

(Fuck you Ken Jennings - I'm the wordmaster today!).


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 7, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3702028
> 
> Stopped at the feed store on the way home from the valley, picked up some new friends. 2 buff orphingtons, 2 javas and a black comet rooster. I asked the lady how important it was to have a rooster (to protect the flock, play peacemaker, help find food etc.), and she said not very. Said they can be assholes. I told her if mine turns out to be an asshole I will just eat him and find someone cooler.


Name him P.D.( Potential Dinner), and tell him that every day. It'll either work and he'll be cool, or it'll send him off the deep end quickly


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3702028
> 
> Stopped at the feed store on the way home from the valley, picked up some new friends. 2 buff orphingtons, 2 javas and a black comet rooster. I asked the lady how important it was to have a rooster (to protect the flock, play peacemaker, help find food etc.), and she said not very. Said they can be assholes. I told her if mine turns out to be an asshole I will just eat him and find someone cooler.


Ahhh our feed store had Australorps. I love chickens.

When I was a young kid my grandmother had chickens in the yard. We went out one time and her asshat of a rooster attacked her (she always carried about a 3' piece of 2x4). She knocked that rooster for a line drive. He never attacked her again. I asked her what if she'd killed him, she gave me that kid you are so stupid look and simply replied dinner.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 7, 2016)

helped demo an old house today to get it ready for remodel.. capped the main water line coming in from the main and thats all thats left. got a shit load of copper from it, almost a whole truck full or that and brass.. bout to go cut up and separate it, nice extra little 1k or so in my pocket .. time to spark a joint and get separating


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 7, 2016)

Just the usual stuff; chores, taking care of my dogs, bit of fiddling in the garden, etc.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 7, 2016)

I rolled up both the doors on my 2, jammed to the ceiling 10' x 10' store and lockits, stared at contents with hands on hips, rolled doors back down and left.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 7, 2016)

This is harvest week (every other week is harvest week), so I'm really busy with the perpetual factory:
trim 22 sog plants for 11 ozs, Move 66 plants over one tray (also have to trim and stake plants going into tray 3), plant 22 new rooted clones for tray 1, take cuttings from 12 moms to fill up the 36 site aero cloner, refill 5 rezes with fresh nute solution, toss all waste into the neighboring apartment building's trash. Last Friday I took a nasty spill on my bike by taking a hard turn over a puddle of oil (thought it was water) and took all the layers of skin off my knee. So much so that you could see the knee cap, I was otherwise uninjured. I've been keeping it clean with fresh bandages, and the skin layers are growing back nicely. My bike's tires went higher than my head, and my bike landed under a truck that thankfully stopped. I also landed hard on my forehead, my helmet was crushed in that spot but I only had a tiny mark underneath. ALWAYS WEAR YOUR HELMET. I wanted to get in a quick 15 mile ride before attending my kid's school meeting via conference call today, and I thought I'd have to take my bike in for a quick repair, as it was not shifting correctly after my spill. Lo and behold, my bike was shifting perfectly today! Maybe the bike elves thought I was deserving of a break, or maybe I smoke so much weed that I forgot that I already fixed it. I'm inclined to believe the latter. Got some exercise, kid's doing well, scarfed a burrito, now back to the weed grind mentioned above...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3702028
> 
> Stopped at the feed store on the way home from the valley, picked up some new friends. 2 buff orphingtons, 2 javas and a black comet rooster. I asked the lady how important it was to have a rooster (to protect the flock, play peacemaker, help find food etc.), and she said not very. Said they can be assholes. I told her if mine turns out to be an asshole I will just eat him and find someone cooler.


I foresee ... that you will soon be eating cock.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 7, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I foresee ... that you will soon be eating cock.


Is it Friday already???


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 7, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> This is harvest week (every other week is harvest week), so I'm really busy with the perpetual factory:
> trim 22 sog plants for 11 ozs, Move 66 plants over one tray (also have to trim and stake plants going into tray 3), plant 22 new rooted clones for tray 1, take cuttings from 12 moms to fill up the 36 site aero cloner, refill 5 rezes with fresh nute solution, toss all waste into the neighboring apartment building's trash. Last Friday I took a nasty spill on my bike by taking a hard turn over a puddle of oil (thought it was water) and took all the layers of skin off my knee. So much so that you could see the knee cap, I was otherwise uninjured. I've been keeping it clean with fresh bandages, and the skin layers are growing back nicely. My bike's tires went higher than my head, and my bike landed under a truck that thankfully stopped. I also landed hard on my forehead, my helmet was crushed in that spot but I only had a tiny mark underneath. ALWAYS WEAR YOUR HELMET. I wanted to get in a quick 15 mile ride before attending my kid's school meeting via conference call today, and I thought I'd have to take my bike in for a quick repair, as it was not shifting correctly after my spill. Lo and behold, my bike was shifting perfectly today! Maybe the bike elves thought I was deserving of a break, or maybe I smoke so much weed that I forgot that I already fixed it. I'm inclined to believe the latter. Got some exercise, kid's doing well, scarfed a burrito, now back to the weed grind mentioned above...


Wow, those terms and procedures....I'd love to eventually try to grow my own. I wouldn't require a 'major operation', maybe just enough for myself and my people.

For years I've been tossing any and all seeds into this baggie....I'm sure many are dead/void, but _some_ of them must be viable...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 7, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Wow, those terms and procedures....I'd love to eventually try to grow my own. I wouldn't require a 'major operation', maybe just enough for myself and my people.
> 
> For years I've been tossing any and all seeds into this baggie....I'm sure many are dead/void, but _some_ of them must be viable...
> 
> View attachment 3702346


Ok, now it's time for the question... It' a standard question around these parts and we'd all love to know your answer...


Ready?...















How many dix can you fit in your mouth at the same time?

Go!


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 7, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Ok, now it's time for the question... It' a standard question around these parts and we'd all love to know your answer...
> 
> 
> Ready?...
> ...


Jeeeze man, kinda put me on the spot....I'm only three beers in, sigh....

OK, it's been many years since my stint in county jail, but from what I _remember_, it was FIVE.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 7, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Jeeeze man, kinda put me on the spot....I'm only three beers in, sigh....
> 
> OK, it's been many years since my stint in county jail, but from what I _remember_, it was FIVE.


lmao! You just might fit in around here after all. We have a fucked up sense of humor and it seems like you do as well

Glad to meet ya, I'm Gary and you've got me beat by 2 whole dix!


----------



## srh88 (Jun 7, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> lmao! You just might fit in around here after all. We have a fucked up sense of humor and it seems like you do as well
> 
> Glad to meet ya, I'm Gary and you've got me beat by 2 whole dix!


still.. 3 dix is something to be proud of


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 7, 2016)

srh88 said:


> still.. 3 dix is something to be proud of


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 7, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> lmao! You just might fit in around here after all. We have a fucked up sense of humor and it seems like you do as well
> 
> Glad to meet ya, I'm Gary and you've got me beat by 2 whole dix!


Same to you, Gary, I'm...well....it's right over there <<<. 

Speaking of "dix"...... For years my mom lived on Dix Avenue (Upstate NY), and it was a neverending family joke.... "Hey ma, still enjoying Dix?", "Yo ma, been busy on Dix?", "We asked her to move, but ya know ma LOVES DIX.", etc.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 7, 2016)

(Still can't locate the bloody 'like' button, folks, or I'd have engaged it by now, sigh....)
??


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 7, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Same to you, Gary, I'm...well....it's right over there <<<.
> 
> Speaking of "dix"...... For years my mom lived on Dix Avenue (Upstate NY), and it was a neverending family joke.... "Hey ma, still enjoying Dix?", "Yo ma, been busy on Dix?", "We asked her to move, but ya know ma LOVES DIX.", etc.


lmao


----------



## srh88 (Jun 7, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> (Still can't locate the bloody 'like' button, folks, or I'd have engaged it by now, sigh....)
> ??


once you get enough posts itll pop up.. dont worry, itll be there soon


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 7, 2016)

Attacked living room with a vengance, furniture out, trim and baseboard removed, curtains/rods off...and changed all ten 1959 electrical outlets to modern grounded outlets...

met with epoxy stone contractor to put this on garage floor...because we're too scared to try to do it. Killer look, porous, water goes right through...even the drain covers are made out of it...and you can walk on it in your bare feet...kinda looks like pebbles that came out of a rock tumbler that are set in a clear epoxy base.

started jackhammering concrete slabs in front of garage that sunk and shifted to replace with small paver stones...


----------



## srh88 (Jun 7, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Attacked living room with a vengance, furniture out, trim and baseboard removed, curtains/rods off...and changed all ten 1959 electrical outlets to modern grounded outlets...View attachment 3702463
> 
> met with epoxy stone contractor to put this on garage floor...because we're too scared to try to do it. Killer look, porous, water goes right through...even the drain covers are made out of it...and you can walk on it in your bare feet...kinda looks like pebbles that came out of a rock tumbler that are set in a clear epoxy base.View attachment 3702475
> 
> started jackhammering concrete slabs in front of garage that sunk and shifted to replace with small paver stones...


dude that is awesome


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jun 7, 2016)

Mowed the elderly ladies yard next door, harvested the garden and gave some of the veggies to neighbors


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 7, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Mowed the elderly ladies yard next door, harvested the garden and gave some of the veggies to neighbors


Very nice of you, I dig that kind of stuff.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 7, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Very nice of you, I dig that kind of stuff.


Where's you avi ?
Miss it.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 7, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Where's you avi ?
> Miss it.


I took it down one day then wanted to upload another from the internets but I guess I have to upload from my drive now.

Waiting for the right one


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 7, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I foresee ... that you will soon be eating cock.


this is one bad ass cock


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 8, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> this is one bad ass cock


He swung first, go rooster!


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 8, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3702028
> 
> Stopped at the feed store on the way home from the valley, picked up some new friends. 2 buff orphingtons, 2 javas and a black comet rooster. I asked the lady how important it was to have a rooster (to protect the flock, play peacemaker, help find food etc.), and she said not very. Said they can be assholes. I told her if mine turns out to be an asshole I will just eat him and find someone cooler.


haha man, I just bought a bull who is a total asshole...I plan on eating his kids right in front of him as pay back


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 8, 2016)

So after finishing garage ceiling, I had 4 sheets of Iuwan left over...because I'm apparently too stupid to calculate sq. ft. I thought garage was 32×22...but it's 24×22. So I cut up the sheets to fit through ceiling hole and stapled those fuckers down. Nice up there now...I can see myself going up there to catch a buzz when I'm surrounded by boring straight people...



Then...I rented me a big ass hoe...cause its my birthday today (really!) and everybody deserves a big ass hoe on their birthday. My hoe came with a driver...so all I had to do was hang loose and enjoy


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 8, 2016)

Well Happy Birthday!


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 8, 2016)

Happy birthday, @tangerinegreen555! Nice hoe!


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 8, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So after finishing garage ceiling, I had 4 sheets of Iuwan left over...because I'm apparently too stupid to calculate sq. ft. I thought garage was 32×22...but it's 24×22. So I cut up the sheets to fit through ceiling hole and stapled those fuckers down. Nice up there now...I can see myself going up there to catch a buzz when I'm surrounded by boring straight people...
> 
> View attachment 3703094
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday!


----------



## srh88 (Jun 8, 2016)

happy birthday @tangerinegreen555 ..did you get to ride your birthday hoe?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 8, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So after finishing garage ceiling, I had 4 sheets of Iuwan left over...because I'm apparently too stupid to calculate sq. ft. I thought garage was 32×22...but it's 24×22. So I cut up the sheets to fit through ceiling hole and stapled those fuckers down. Nice up there now...I can see myself going up there to catch a buzz when I'm surrounded by boring straight people...
> 
> View attachment 3703094
> 
> ...


Happy birthday! Hope you have a good one. Mine lasted the whole month lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 8, 2016)

Happy B Day Tangerine; now work that hoe, work her hard mode


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 8, 2016)

srh88 said:


> happy birthday @tangerinegreen555 ..did you get to ride your birthday hoe?


Not yet...I'll be riding my real ho of 28 years later after a double V...Viagra and a Vicodin for the headache that comes right after I come.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 8, 2016)

srh88 said:


> did you get to ride your birthday hoe?





Spoiler


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 8, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703118


Stop hiding your gifs. It makes it feel like work for me to have to click a button to see ur shitz. Although, I'm glad I did.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 8, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So after finishing garage ceiling, I had 4 sheets of Iuwan left over...because I'm apparently too stupid to calculate sq. ft. I thought garage was 32×22...but it's 24×22. So I cut up the sheets to fit through ceiling hole and stapled those fuckers down. Nice up there now...I can see myself going up there to catch a buzz when I'm surrounded by boring straight people...
> 
> View attachment 3703094
> 
> ...







Wishing you an excellent birthing day.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 8, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Stop hiding your gifs. It makes it feel like work for me to have to click a button to see ur shitz. Although, I'm glad I did.


Ah, now see I've been doing it out of respect for those that don't wanna have to see them shoved into their vision....figured it helps keep the place less 'cluttered'.
(shrugs)


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 8, 2016)

My birthday present...22 pallets of paver stone and cast stone building blocks. I smell a courtyard with a wet bar, gas grill and smoker coming sooooon...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 8, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Not yet...I'll be riding my real ho of 28 years later after a double V...Viagra and a Vicodin for the headache that comes right after I come.


Double V, lol
"I am not a cook"


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 8, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Double V, lol
> "I am not a cook"


that's funny


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 8, 2016)

@tangerinegreen555

Happy Birthday, dude!







(skid steers are weighted at the back)


----------



## ebgood (Jun 8, 2016)

I got a couple happy tears outta the wifey tonight. Its our anniversary and i got her card and a single rose. She loved it. But when i busted out the cake. She kinda lost her shit. I love that gurl. Shes a fat kid jus like me


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 8, 2016)

i fired the asshole at work


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Jun 8, 2016)

happy blowjob day!


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 8, 2016)

ebgood said:


> I got a couple happy tears outta the wifey tonight. Its our anniversary and i got her card and a single rose. She loved it. But when i busted out the cake. She kinda lost her shit. I love that gurl. Shes a fat kid jus like me


Happy anniversary, man. That's so rad.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 8, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i fired the asshole at work


Now all ya gotta do is give him a 4X6 plot out near Terlingua


----------



## ebgood (Jun 8, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Happy anniversary, man. That's so rad.


Ty Sir


----------



## srh88 (Jun 9, 2016)

ebgood said:


> I got a couple happy tears outta the wifey tonight. Its our anniversary and i got her card and a single rose. She loved it. But when i busted out the cake. She kinda lost her shit. I love that gurl. Shes a fat kid jus like me


nice.. hope it was a good one


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 9, 2016)

trimmed 72 cat toenails this morning.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 9, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3702028
> 
> Stopped at the feed store on the way home from the valley, picked up some new friends. 2 buff orphingtons, 2 javas and a black comet rooster. I asked the lady how important it was to have a rooster (to protect the flock, play peacemaker, help find food etc.), and she said not very. Said they can be assholes. I told her if mine turns out to be an asshole I will just eat him and find someone cooler.


Buff Orphingtons are the BEST!! They get huge and are mellow and prolific layers


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 9, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Not yet...I'll be riding my real ho of 28 years later after a double V...Viagra and a Vicodin for the headache that comes right after I come.


I love the preemptive "V" (vicodin) LOL Wouldn't those 2 meds cancel each other out tho? Hope the "real Ho of 28 years" had a good time too. That sounds like it could be a reality show: the real hos of 28... Happy Birthday.


----------



## sunni (Jun 9, 2016)

Happy birthday tange

I didn't accomplish much but Renly rolled over at 5 weeks during tummy time so I'll say he's done a lot today


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 9, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Buff Orphingtons are the BEST!! They get huge and are mellow and prolific layers


My daughter found out that you can squeeze them and they squirt poo. So now we are doing regular hourly squeezings, and taking bets on the color.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 9, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> My daughter found out that you can squeeze them and they squirt poo. So now we are doing regular hourly squeezings, and taking bets on the color.


You can actually raise a buff O. to be a pet. They will sit on your lap etc. they're warm and cozy on your lap.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 9, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> You can actually raise a buff O. to be a pet. They will sit on your lap etc. they're warm and cozy on your lap.


Yea, and they are super soft, too. But, fuck me, they are loud. The constant peeping, and pooping. I keep having these sick fantasies about tossing one in the microwave. Is that totally fucked up? That is totally fucked up.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 9, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Yea, and they are super soft, too. But, fuck me, they are loud. The constant peeping, and pooping. I keep having these sick fantasies about tossing one in the microwave. Is that totally fucked up? That is totally fucked up.


lol fucker, don't do it


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 9, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> lol fucker, don't do it


Omfg I would never. I am an asshole, but not THAT big of an asshole. I can get chicken nuggets from Dollar Tree.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 9, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Yea, and they are super soft, too. But, fuck me, they are loud. The constant peeping, and pooping. I keep having these sick fantasies about tossing one in the microwave. Is that totally fucked up? That is totally fucked up.


coming from you? no. 

Did you get any roosters? Now THAT's loud


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 9, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> coming from you? no.
> 
> Did you get any roosters? Now THAT's loud


Yea. A Black Comet Rooster. He is already acting like a total dick.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 9, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Yea. A Black Comet Rooster. He is already acting like a total dick.


cocks will do that


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 9, 2016)

Well yesterday I rented a big ass hoe. Birthdays should last longer than a day as @Gary Goodson has pointed out...so today I rented a slick little witch...

because if you need french draining, who better than a slick little witch?
  
New awning came today too...
 
optional sky lights totally kick ass...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 9, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Well yesterday I rented a big ass hoe. Birthdays should last longer than a day as @Gary Goodson has pointed out...so today I rented a slick little witch...
> 
> because if you need french draining, who better than a slick little witch?
> View attachment 3703827 View attachment 3703828
> ...


Are you @420God 's sock?
You're making us all look bad over here.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 9, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Are you @420God 's sock?
> You're making us all look bad over here.


His on line under study maybe?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 9, 2016)

Went and argued with a dealer about my grandfather's car, first thing this morning. It's a creampuff 2010 Toyota corolla with 8055 miles, garaged all its life. I spent 4 hours diagnosing an electrical problem yesterday, narrowed it down to 2 circuits, radio and ecu 2. I messed with the radio and couldn't find any issues. Went to the dealer, explained everything I did and found, wanted them to take it from there. They called said everything was fine it just kept dying because it sat for to long between driving. They charged the battery, did a recall update on programming, multi point inspection $120, which we knew was a min service charge going in. Went to get it this morning, I started asking questions the service rep couldn't answer. . I ripped the the repair order out of his hands he never wrote down what I said I did or found. He wrote "keeps dying, sits for 2weeks, owner diagnosed short"...nothing else. those fuckers hooked it to a computer, saw no issues, and sent it out. I tweaked in the middle of the service area. The service manager admitted it when I showed him the electrical draw, and it going away with pulling a fuse , I still had my tools, luckily. Fucking right your not charging me! I hate diagnosing electric problems. ...but I guess I'm doing it now. I really fucking hate dealers and shops.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 9, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Nahh, we're family, gets tough for all of us at one time or another.
> 
> Spit it out.




i moved threads, idk why.. maybe this will be an accomplishment one day

i know nobody really wants to read these posts.. but fuck yall
not all of my posts can be happy or growing, posting studies, drugs, pharma, and trapping... sometimes i let a little bit of whats deep in my noggin peak through. some of yall know torn i really am inside.. 


i talked to my ex wife today again, we talk on occasion, between 8-4pm on weekdays lol
anyway i think she might come visit, she lives in corpus Christi right now. she was my best friend for so long im kind of excited to reunite but at the same time my heart is racing and im nervous plus worried.. i left her and i dont regret it, but its not like i wanted to...i mean we still love each other, we both cant go too long without bringing one another up in conversation

i told her to bring her girlfriend cause im not really that guy (despite whats happened this past couple years), and if she tries something i will give in.. but idk, theres a reason we only talk during those hrs.. pretty sure she doesnt know we talk. same old girl, i was hoping after the divorce she would change her ways. its saddening to think we'll never be together again, even if its my choice.
the bi thing was cool in high school and college but there comes a point where if i don satisfy you completely...deuces. i hate that i waited so long to leave, maybe it wouldve been easier
and i feel bad for her current gf who supposedly is gnna marry her dec 2017.. she obviously is the same girl, maybe shes cool with it idk. it makes me happy im still the last dick shes had in her
people who follow my posts on riu and real life know how strongly i felt and feel for her.. how fucked up i was when we split, shit im honestly still recovering.. just typing this brought a tear to my eye


idk really why i posted this.. i guess just had to speak on it. my friends irl dont understand, our past and odd relationship 
you know she was the first girl i fucked and only girl id been with till 2 years ago...a long ass time. i guess there will always be something there

i hope we can atleast have a good friendship
im worried that seeing her will bring me back down. i was in a pretty dark place last year.. maybe i shouldnt even be talking to her and really try and cut ties and move on. but theres still hope somewhere un me.
idk what i should do, and i kind of have a few gf's as it is right now. who would be pissed if they knew i even talked to my ex

fyi i spent .a solid hr typing this... ugh lol








anyway sorry guys... thanks for reading....


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 9, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i moved threads, idk why.. maybe this will be an accomplishment one day
> 
> i know nobody really wants to read these posts.. but fuck yall
> not all of my posts can be happy or growing, posting studies, drugs, pharma, and trapping... sometimes i let a little bit of whats deep in my noggin peak through. some of yall know torn i really am inside..
> ...


Honestly? You were crushed, idk the details but it sounded bad. You're a little better now, happier. Sounds like you got your shit together? Why take a chance? Sounds like your still not emotionally ready to just be friends. I'm no analyst/therapist, so take it for what is worth.


----------



## 420God (Jun 10, 2016)

Hey guys, sorry I haven't posted in a while. Been extremely busy around the farm. The fun of living so far north, I get to do a years work in under 5 months.

I got the truck back together for the most part, almost ready for paint, just need to finish sanding. I cleaned the bottom of the box while it was off and put in all new brakes; pads, rotors, drums, lines, etc... I picked up another SUV I might put these wheels on and maybe get some heavy lug tires for this.
   

Our other cow had her baby but it was still born, really sucks because it was a girl too. Luckily the farmer we get calves from called us right after and gave us 2 more bull calves. We rubbed the dead calf's placenta on the new babies and she adopted them as her own which will save us a couple hundred in milk.

  
The new momma is on the right. She was a free cow that was going to go in our freezer but we decided to breed her. Her back hoof was frost bitten off when she was born in the winter but she still gets around.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 10, 2016)

I made a cup of coffee


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 10, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> My birthday present...22 pallets of paver stone and cast stone building blocks. I smell a courtyard with a wet bar, gas grill and smoker coming sooooon...
> View attachment 3703130


Happy Birthday!! Now get to layin' that brick (uck)




qwizoking said:


> i moved threads, idk why.. maybe this will be an accomplishment one day
> 
> i know nobody really wants to read these posts.. but fuck yall
> not all of my posts can be happy or growing, posting studies, drugs, pharma, and trapping... sometimes i let a little bit of whats deep in my noggin peak through. some of yall know torn i really am inside..
> ...


I understand more than anyone would care to know. You gotta do what you gotta do, so just do it. Hope you find a way to heal. Waiting on assholes is a thankless and tough task.
hugs,
Annie


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 10, 2016)

Wet bar and planter wall (one of two) location...a power retractable to be installed over it upon completion...
Electric and gas hook ups installed...


Tops of bar and 2 planter walls...

 

Tricolored courtyard under everything...blue Pennsylvania bluestone, green Pennsylvania bluestone, a red stone from I don't know where...
 
big ass project...war zone right now...
 
house and garage surrounded by pavers 5' out...


----------



## 420God (Jun 10, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Wet bar and planter wall (one of two) location...a power retractable to be installed over it upon completion...
> Electric and gas hook ups installed...
> View attachment 3704629
> 
> ...


Your daughter is a lucky girl.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 10, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Wet bar and planter wall (one of two) location...a power retractable to be installed over it upon completion...
> Electric and gas hook ups installed...
> View attachment 3704629
> 
> ...


you sure are dumping a lot of money into this place.. bet the neighbors are jealous


----------



## srh88 (Jun 10, 2016)

420God said:


> Your daughter is a lucky girl.


i wonder if she is single.. id marry her to move into that place


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 10, 2016)

srh88 said:


> you sure are dumping a lot of money into this place.. bet the neighbors are jealous


You can't take it with you...I could have bought a Mercedes...

but I look like a douche bag in a Mercedes, a 15 yr. old Vette convertible is more my style...After everything else is done maybe.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 10, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You can't take it with you...I could have bought a Mercedes...
> 
> but I look like a douche bag in a Mercedes, a 15 yr. old Vette convertible is more my style...After everything else is done maybe.


the vette better than a mercedes anyway


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 10, 2016)

@curious2garden my primo is coming over and he wants some more honey chipotle chicken. So I'm about to get it crunk! I'll post pics this time. 

Phil and my other homie are already here. We're already drankin


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2016)

@Aeroknow 

i booked a tee time.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 10, 2016)

my garden.. i think i planted my tomatoes too closely. i created a tomato jungle.. stuffed animal dog somehow is keeping the bunnies away for now. my dad got stoned and gave me an idea.. but i just put up that fence around it so i wont need it anymore lol
 
bunnies fucked my plants all up a couple days ago.. beans and cucumber plants 
  

now i have to go weed it soon


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 10, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> @curious2garden my primo is coming over and he wants some more honey chipotle chicken. So I'm about to get it crunk! I'll post pics this time.
> 
> Phil and my other homie are already here. We're already drankin


I'm installed at my favorite watering hole and beer one is being installed as we speak! Can't wait for pictures, hurry up I'm starving LOL lucky it's a gastropub so give me inspiration for ordering.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 10, 2016)

srh88 said:


> my garden.. i think i planted my tomatoes too closely. i created a tomato jungle.. stuffed animal dog somehow is keeping the bunnies away for now. my dad got stoned and gave me an idea.. but i just put up that fence around it so i wont need it anymore lolView attachment 3704671
> View attachment 3704680 View attachment 3704681
> bunnies fucked my plants all up a couple days ago.. beans and cucumber plants
> View attachment 3704689 View attachment 3704690
> ...


mmmmmmmmmmmmm you said weed LOL


----------



## 420God (Jun 10, 2016)

Just finished mowing the weeds out of the cow yard, now I'm going to clean the shop to get it ready for painting the trucks.

Needed to come in and change into shorts and get something to drink, it's getting warm out there.


Might as well take a dab while I'm in too.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 10, 2016)

Flats coming next


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 10, 2016)

My bad, that's honey chipotle sauce on those wangs

Can of chipotle peppers, honey, and some butter


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Flats coming next
> View attachment 3704777
> View attachment 3704778
> View attachment 3704779
> ...


Fucking chicken wing porn yum is it spicy?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 10, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Fucking chicken wing porn yum is it spicy?


I like spicey, so, yea. Here's the flats


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 10, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I like spicey, so, yea. Here's the flats
> View attachment 3704797


I think I love you!


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 10, 2016)

That is how you get sting ring Gary...How gonna make all that stuff look good then have a bud ice 40 in there ....chi chis tris man you can take the boy out da hood but...


----------



## 420God (Jun 10, 2016)

Shop is all cleaned and dusted about as good as I'm gonna get it considering this had pigs in it last year.

Painting the Ford first because it's smaller and I haven't painted in a while so I'm using it as a warmup before I do the Sierra.

 

The extra parts from the Sierra.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Now it's time for tequila shots with my niggas and my retarded ass primo
> View attachment 3704804
> Lol fucking dumbass


My fave


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 10, 2016)

made meat balls. mmmgood.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> made meat balls. mmmgood.


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 10, 2016)

I accomplished the American Dream. Make Money. Thug Life. I love meatballs. Boom.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 10, 2016)

420God said:


> Shop is all cleaned and dusted about as good as I'm gonna get it considering this had pigs in it last year.
> 
> Painting the Ford first because it's smaller and I haven't painted in a while so I'm using it as a warmup before I do the Sierra.
> 
> ...


jesus H 420...slow down ...you making me tired


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 10, 2016)

made a miniscule clean out dent in one of my storage lockers, went fishing for a couple of hours (caught a small bass 13"), went to the library picked up "The Last Ship" season 2. Drank (ing) some Larceny bourbon (my new go to), moved some info to my Mediafire acct and here I am...

edit: wishin' I was at the dia bash...sigh...maybe next year @Diabolical666


----------



## Lamborghini leg lock (Jun 10, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> @curious2garden my primo is coming over and he wants some more honey chipotle chicken. So I'm about to get it crunk! I'll post pics this time.
> 
> Phil and my other homie are already here. We're already drankin


Deez


----------



## Lamborghini leg lock (Jun 10, 2016)

Getting drunk with my primo @Gary Goodson


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 10, 2016)

Lamborghini leg lock said:


> Getting drunk with my primo @Gary Goodson
> View attachment 3704937


Sup cabron?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

Lamborghini leg lock said:


> 1 hunnit


Welcome


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 10, 2016)

That's a shelf of Ownage. Cheers.


----------



## Lamborghini leg lock (Jun 10, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Sup cabron?


Que paso puto


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 10, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> My nigga!


Was sure hoping you knew him...

no dix tests or anything...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 10, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Was sure hoping you knew him...
> 
> no dix tests or anything...


Its really my cousin


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 10, 2016)

I was just laughing my ass off, excuse me. cough cough


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 10, 2016)

Natty/Camels. The finer things.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 10, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Its really my cousin


Cool.


Lamborghini leg lock said:


> Que paso puto


Is Gary really 6'3 220 with 3 Corvettes, a mansion on a hill and a wife that looks like Marilyn Monroe...like he told us?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 10, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> My nigga!


Fuckin' Gary, drags in more degenerates. Imma gwan to Mass tonite ffs


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 10, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Cool.
> 
> Is Gary really 6'3 220 with 3 Corvettes, a mansion on a hill *and a wife that looks like Marilyn Monroe.*..like he told us?


Damn, I hope not cause I'm sure she looks a bit like this by now.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 10, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Damn, I hope not cause I'm sure she looks a bit like this by now.
> 
> View attachment 3704946


Gary prolly cooked her and ate her


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 10, 2016)

Wauna Likka Loua ...... how many Hawaiian phrases could be made dirty?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 10, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Gary prolly cooked her and ate her


When she was still warm and wiggling I would have forgone the former and commenced with the latter.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 10, 2016)

abalonehx said:


> Wauna Likka Loua ...... how many Hawaiian phrases could be made dirty?


All of them, it's easy with a language of 2 consonants and all the rest vowels


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

Dinner party at Hannibal's ill bring the deviled eggs


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 10, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> All of them, it's easy with a language of 2 consonants and all the rest vowels


Right - have you ever tried to read the fucking highway signs there.
FFS - talk about confusing Siri.


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 10, 2016)

a niccce ftftftft... Chaniti?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 10, 2016)

Chardonnay.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 10, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Chardonnay.


Pairs with "the other white meat"


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

Kidney and fava beans


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 10, 2016)

Long pig


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 10, 2016)

chef boy r dee and the champagne of beers. Fireworks and Beer and Weed. God Bless Murica.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 10, 2016)

Lamborghini leg lock said:


> Que paso puto


Just chilling, where's all the dick at?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)

Homemade napalm and s'mores


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## qwizoking (Jun 10, 2016)

stop fucking with me button
nothing is ignored!!



bullshittin ass


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 10, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Happy Birthday!! Now get to layin' that brick (uck)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the xanax coke liquor bud mdma acid dmt etc. and having like 7 gf's acting a fool and saying fuck the world .n helped the first stages of intense depression. the trip to Acapulco for 2 month or so last jan to march helped me realize there was life afterword, an enjoyable one (and lose aquored addictions).. settling down with less chicks and trying to find affection and comfort in another female again, trust and all that good shit., not using that girl as a drug or sex object helped me move on.

thats all ive got so far...

if only people in real life were as supportive


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 11, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> the xanax coke liquor bud mdma acid dmt etc. and having like 7 gf's acting a fool and saying fuck the world .n helped the first stages of intense depression. the trip to Acapulco for a month or so last jan to march helped me realize there was life afterword, an enjoyable one (and loose aquored addictions).. settling down with less chicks and trying to find affection and comfort in another female again, trust and all that good shit., not using that girl as a drug or sex object helped me move on.
> 
> thats all ive got so far...
> 
> if only people in real life were as supportive


At least LeBron James lost, que no?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 11, 2016)

Yo!

@Gary Goodson 

Want some soup beans? This how us white boys do beans. I'm just missing sauerkraut.

 
Slow cooked pinto beans all night with smoked jowel bacon, onions, and wild garlic. Fried taters, and pan baked corn bread.


"I'm from the ghetto homie, I was raised on bread and bologna.". Lol!

Why are the meals of my parents broke beginnings my favorite meals?

Any you guys like that?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 11, 2016)

I make canes and walking sticks.
  
When I get them done and sell one, I will put multiple coats of clear on them. They look like glass.

I take a pic on the next finished one.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 11, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> At least LeBron James lost, que no?


You can come have some beans to.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 11, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> You can come have some beans to.


How about LeBron? Does he get any beans?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 11, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I make canes and walking sticks.
> View attachment 3705577 View attachment 3705578
> When I get them done and sell one, I will put multiple coats of clear on them. They look like glass.
> 
> I take a pic on the next finished one.


Can you explain the twists in the wood?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 11, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I make canes and walking sticks.
> View attachment 3705577 View attachment 3705578
> When I get them done and sell one, I will put multiple coats of clear on them. They look like glass.
> 
> I take a pic on the next finished one.


Those are nice. Could you incorporate a Flesh Light into the top of one? I'd pay top dollar for that...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 11, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> How about LeBron? Does he get any beans?


Maybe. 

Hell, I guess so. I would have to. Maybe get him to sign some shit I can sell on eBay.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 11, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Can you explain the twists in the wood?


Yes.

You look in river bottoms. You have to find a sapling that has water vine around it. As it grows the vine chokes the tree. The tree actually grows around the vine. 

I peel them and dig the vine out. I scrape and and it then varnish.

The ones with handles are made with bends I find in wood. I use a steel rod and epoxy to combine the pieces. I test them to 300 pound on the handle before I will sell it.

I have actually come up with a way to force trees to grow that way. In five years or so I will be able to mass produce them.

As it stands I can get $150-250 for the six footer with deep spirals. 

I get $50-150 for canes depending on how elaborate it is.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 11, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Those are nice. Could you incorporate a Flesh Light into the top of one? I'd pay top dollar for that...


I could incorporate that as well as a vibrating dildo that unscrews from the other end.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 11, 2016)

I also can incorporate a water tight container with fish hooks, matches, snare, fishing line, and most have 15-20 foot of paracord on them.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 11, 2016)

Going through a couple dozen old rusty paint cans, prying them open and dumping over top the big cardboard boxes awning came in. Can't throw full cans of paint in dumpster, but dried out is OK...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 11, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Going through a couple dozen old rusty paint cans, prying them open and dumping over top the big cardboard boxes awning came in. Can't throw full cans of paint in dumpster, but dried out is OK...
> View attachment 3705592


Lol.

I don't throw anything away. I have buckets of bolts, nails, all kinds of stuff.

Those buckets have pulled me out of a few jams.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 11, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Lol.
> 
> I don't throw anything away. I have buckets of bolts, nails, all kinds of stuff.
> 
> Those buckets have pulled me out of a few jams.


oh, I save that kinda stuff...

but this paint was my Dad's who died in 2004...it doesn't even look like paint any more...oily fluid on top of a latex ball with rust around the edges...too broken down to use it.


----------



## Bubblin (Jun 11, 2016)

Unclogged my toilet. Was a rough night.

nojoke.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 11, 2016)

worked this morning and went out to dinner with my grandparents.. if you want some good solid fear put into you, take a drive with my grandma. i went over to take em out to eat and she wanted to take her car because my truck sits to high for them to get in and out. so i was like, sweet get to drive their new buick.. nope, she drove. scary as hell, i think she drives with both feet. pretty glad im still alive


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 11, 2016)

Bubblin said:


> Unclogged my toilet. Was a rough night.
> 
> nojoke.


Yea. Tell me about it.

@srh88 I'm laughing now because of what you said. You said people would be surprised at what people will call a plumber for.

I was working as a maintenance guy at a 200 unit apartment complex. Me and one other guy to do all the maintenance and painting.

People would call just for a turd in the toilet. I would tell them mofos what a plunger is and where to buy one and not to call me unless their plunger didn't work.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 11, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yea. Tell me about it.
> 
> @srh88 I'm laughing now because of what you said. You said people would be surprised at what people will call a plumber for.
> 
> ...


dude i would love it if i only got calls for little stuff like that.. if im there 2 minutes i still get an hour out of it... so those stupid little calls add up.. go out, do a 2 minute fix, 95 in my pocket then off to the next one lol. its like water heaters, thats my biggest profit little job. ill charge like 1200 average for a water heater install.. but most the time is just waiting for the old one to drain so i can take it out.. but thats like 700 profit for like an hour and a half worth of work. i love days when all i got is water heaters.. the most ive done in one day was 5


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 11, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yea. Tell me about it.
> 
> @srh88 I'm laughing now because of what you said. You said people would be surprised at what people will call a plumber for.
> 
> ...


better yet, tell the fuckers not to put anything in there but shit...if you need to put 5 wads of paper in there too, go see a Dr.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 11, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> better yet, tell the fuckers not to put anything in there but shit...if you need to put 5 wads of paper in there too, go see a Dr.


Tell em to stomp it down the drain...right?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 11, 2016)

srh88 said:


> dude i would love it if i only got calls for little stuff like that.. if im there 2 minutes i still get an hour out of it... so those stupid little calls add up.. go out, do a 2 minute fix, 95 in my pocket then off to the next one lol. its like water heaters, thats my biggest profit little job. ill charge like 1200 average for a water heater install.. but most the time is just waiting for the old one to drain so i can take it out.. but thats like 700 profit for like an hour and a half worth of work. i love days when all i got is water heaters.. the most ive done in one day was 5


Same here. I charge $60 an hour, minimum one hour. Some jobs more, some jobs less.

That was for the complex and I didn't get paid extra so I was like, no I don't want to plung your turds.



My rates depend on my mood and who you are.

I help people that need it. 

If you're doing OK I charge more.

If you're a prick and got money, I'm going to charge you top dollar.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 11, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Same here. I charge $60 an hour, minimum one hour. Some jobs more, some jobs less.
> 
> That was for the complex and I didn't get paid extra so I was like, no I don't want to plung your turds.
> 
> ...


im the same way.. if i like you and you need the help i dont charge much, but if youre a rich asshole, im going to hit you for $120 or more an hour.. which is funny because im still cheaper than most people around here if i got that high. it helps to help out other people though.. i just did a tree guys house, ran some gas lines for him.. only took a couple hours but he had all the material.. i only charged him 20 bucks lol. but now hes taking down one of my trees for 500 bucks. ive gotten a bunch of estimates already, the cheapest i got so far was $1300 for it.. so yeah im glad helping him out came back around to help me.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 11, 2016)

Got new windows lined up for end of the month. The best regional window outfit around, BUT...I hired 6 guys who work for them who are using company discounts to have new windows made. They will come out on consecutive weekends and install the windows at a substantial discount...better to pay them direct, instead of company big shots...and I still save $. This corner is the living room...they are cutting both into bay windows...that corner should explode with light inside...and with all that light, I can paint walls a darker color which I was hoping for...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 11, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yo!
> 
> @Gary Goodson
> 
> ...


I'd eat that


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 11, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Just chilling, where's all the dick at?


 
Just goin out for a ride


----------



## Bubblin (Jun 11, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Tell em to stomp it down the drain...right?


Then they'll call for a shitty shoe stuck in the shitter.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 11, 2016)

srh88 said:


> dude i would love it if i only got calls for little stuff like that.. if im there 2 minutes i still get an hour out of it... so those stupid little calls add up.. go out, do a 2 minute fix, 95 in my pocket then off to the next one lol. its like water heaters, thats my biggest profit little job. ill charge like 1200 average for a water heater install.. but most the time is just waiting for the old one to drain so i can take it out.. but thats like 700 profit for like an hour and a half worth of work. i love days when all i got is water heaters.. the most ive done in one day was 5


Same here. I charge $60 an hour, minimum one hour. Some jobs more, some jobs less.

That was for the complex and I didn't get paid extra so I was like, no I don't want to plung your turds.



My rates depend on my mood and who you are.

I help people that need it. 

If you're doing OK I charge more.

If you're a prick and got money, I'm going to charge you top dollar


srh88 said:


> im the same way.. if i like you and you need the help i dont charge much, but if youre a rich asshole, im going to hit you for $120 or more an hour.. which is funny because im still cheaper than most people around here if i got that high. it helps to help out other people though.. i just did a tree guys house, ran some gas lines for him.. only took a couple hours but he had all the material.. i only charged him 20 bucks lol. but now hes taking down one of my trees for 500 bucks. ive gotten a bunch of estimates already, the cheapest i got so far was $1300 for it.. so yeah im glad helping him out came back around to help me.


It helps to have friends with skills.

I know a guy kind of thing.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 11, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd eat that


Your welcome to eat at my place anytime. 

I've always got extra.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 11, 2016)

I installed two 275 gallon ibc totes to catch rain water.

I got a 110v pump so I can water the garden. Its a no till and it needed it today.


----------



## 420God (Jun 11, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I installed two 275 gallon ibc totes to catch rain water.
> 
> I got a 110v pump so I can water the garden. Its a no till and it needed it today.
> View attachment 3705850


Damn dude, looking good! Mine got flooded out and the weeds are taking over again.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 11, 2016)

420God said:


> Damn dude, looking good! Mine got flooded out and the weeds are taking over again.


Thank you.
I don't till or hoe mine any more.

Come fall I open it to let the chickens scratch and poop in it. I close it come spring I sprinkle alfalfa, castings, compost, kelp, diatamacous earth, crushed oyster shell, lime, garden tone, and bio tone.

I spray it down and let it sit until I plant. I plant my plants and when they come up I lay cardboard between the rows and then mulch it good.

I'm installing drip lines this year and going to buy a DC pump to run on a deep cycle battery hooked to a solar panel.

I will put a switch on it. When it gets dry turn a switch on and let it run on a timer.

Its a lot of work to setup but once you do, you will love it. Its a lot less work in the long run.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 11, 2016)

I made a new friend... lol srs bsns


----------



## Lamborghini leg lock (Jun 11, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Cool.
> 
> Is Gary really 6'3 220 with 3 Corvettes, a mansion on a hill and a wife that looks like Marilyn Monroe...like he told us?


Is a pigs pussy pork?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 11, 2016)

Lamborghini leg lock said:


> Is a pigs pussy pork?


Is a frogs asshole water tight?


----------



## Lamborghini leg lock (Jun 11, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Is a frogs asshole water tight?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 12, 2016)

Went out to another fsrmers market. I know I am a dirty hippy lately. Bought some Moar strawberries rhubarb and asparagus. 

Oh and I bought 24 tall cans of diff beers, 1 pack of backwoods. Now lets go cook a chicken bake a pie and drink as many beers before 10 pm as I can. 

Min % on the beer is 8


----------



## Bubblin (Jun 12, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Thank you.
> I don't till or hoe mine any more.
> 
> Come fall I open it to let the chickens scratch and poop in it. I close it come spring I sprinkle alfalfa, castings, compost, kelp, diatamacous earth, crushed oyster shell, lime, garden tone, and bio tone.
> ...


Very permaculture'ish


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 12, 2016)

Yesterday I drove to a specific spot on a secluded river to pick up quartz - it isn't very common here & you have to really look to find any quantity of larger pieces.
I also dug up a very pretty wood fern and tended to my best buddies grave.
I can see it out of our sun-room windows.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 12, 2016)

Bubblin said:


> Very permaculture'ish


That's what I'm aiming for.

I went and looked at a used tractor the other day.

I rented a back hoe last year and plan to rent it again. I want to build a pond and stock it with fish. We raise chickens. We raise beef and pork at my father in laws.


After I get my garden done I want to build a self sustaining passive greenhouse.


----------



## Bubblin (Jun 12, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> That's what I'm aiming for.
> After I get my garden done I want to build a self sustaining passive greenhouse.


They're a bitch to set up, but amazing when done. Lots of planning. I wish I had the time, climate and space for one.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 12, 2016)

Bubblin said:


> They're a bitch to set up, but amazing when done. Lots of planning. I wish I had the time, climate and space for one.


I built a small green house and used rock and water jugs. It worked very well. I couldn't grow all winter but it gave an early start to spring.

The days start getting longer here well before its warm enough to plant.


----------



## 420God (Jun 12, 2016)

Still cleaning up from the storm. This silver poplar wasn't leaning this far before the storm. Somehow it's defying physics at this point.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 12, 2016)

just prepped the wife's "walk in closet" (actually just a bedroom) for a simple remodel. 

gonna scrape the popcorn ceiling right off and onto the carpet, throw out the carpet, retexture the ceiling, put in a resilient vinyl plank floor, reset and trim out the window, put in a sill on one wall, a built in organizer on the other, and paint.

@tangerinegreen555 has some competition now.

pics to follow once work starts.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 12, 2016)

I've been fighting to get the door off a truck for 3 hours now. They put a bolt going from the inside out, but put the AC box right next to it. My knuckles are all bloody from jamming my hand up into a hole it physically shouldn't have been in. WTF!? I've changed. ..IDK..50+ car and truck doors when I worked in a body shop, this one is the worst @420God, you make it look too easy.


----------



## 420God (Jun 12, 2016)

Got the Ford primed, had to pick up another quart of paint to make sure I have enough. Hopefully I'll get it sanded and finish painted tomorrow.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 12, 2016)

smoked this and pulled a few weeds from the garden. Bout it really.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> just prepped the wife's "walk in closet" (actually just a bedroom) for a simple remodel.
> 
> gonna scrape the popcorn ceiling right off and onto the carpet, throw out the carpet, retexture the ceiling, put in a resilient vinyl plank floor, reset and trim out the window, put in a sill on one wall, a built in organizer on the other, and paint.
> 
> ...


Lol.
I love the smell of polyurethane in the morning...


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 12, 2016)

Hauled 4000 pounds of flooring into the house to acclimate (that's 2tons isn't it?), painted 5 doors, transplanted squash plants to the garden, then painted some window trim. Got home, made epic Caesar salad (I have a killer dressing recipe), homemade seasoned baguette croutons, and now I'm sitting on my ass in a coma....

tomorrow: repeat ('cept hauling flooring) More painting, need to do baseboards and more doors...


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 12, 2016)

Friend of mine hooked me up with a summer job at his Uncle's body shop. It's an entry level position, so it's mostly bitch work - grinding, cutting, lifting etc. but, the pay is surprisingly decent. Plus I love working with my hands, so I am pretty stoked. Perfect way to pick up some new customers if nothing else. I start tomorrow, wish me luck.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Friend of mine hooked me up with a summer job at his Uncle's body shop. It's an entry level position, so it's mostly bitch work - grinding, cutting, lifting etc. but, the pay is surprisingly decent. Plus I love working with my hands, so I am pretty stoked. Perfect way to pick up some new customers if nothing else. I start tomorrow, wish me luck.


Luck


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 12, 2016)

I had the house to myself. I smoked a huge fatty and took a three hour nap.

I woke up with drool all over the pillow. 

It was glorious.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 12, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Hauled 4000 pounds of flooring into the house to acclimate (that's 2tons isn't it?), painted 5 doors, transplanted squash plants to the garden, then painted some window trim. Got home, made epic Caesar salad (I have a killer dressing recipe), homemade seasoned baguette croutons, and now I'm sitting on my ass in a coma....
> 
> tomorrow: repeat ('cept hauling flooring) More painting, need to do baseboards and more doors...


Wow! What a girl! My wife just watches me and complains about colors I suggest.



.Pinworm. said:


> Friend of mine hooked me up with a summer job at his Uncle's body shop. It's an entry level position, so it's mostly bitch work - grinding, cutting, lifting etc. but, the pay is surprisingly decent. Plus I love working with my hands, so I am pretty stoked. Perfect way to pick up some new customers if nothing else. I start tomorrow, wish me luck.


Nothing but Luck, and lots of it!


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 12, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Wow! What a girl! My wife just watches me and complains about colors I suggest.


LOL thanks. This house aint gonna remodel itself. We're doing it all. I can't build cabinets so I do "bitchwork" as @.Pinworm. said. And I bitch about my own color choices anyway.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 13, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Friend of mine hooked me up with a summer job at his Uncle's body shop. It's an entry level position, so it's mostly bitch work - grinding, cutting, lifting etc. but, the pay is surprisingly decent. Plus I love working with my hands, so I am pretty stoked. Perfect way to pick up some new customers if nothing else. I start tomorrow, wish me luck.


very first job i had was working in a gas station that did body work. learned how to lead panels. how archaic is that. good luck my brother!!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 13, 2016)

So far I have accomplished part of a day off, but I've been up since around 4:00 messing with crows (not antagonizing them, to be clear).

Would like to stay home for the rest of the day and do stuff around here, _maybe_ go out and put in a couple of hours but as I write this my mind already says "nah".


----------



## neosapien (Jun 13, 2016)

Today I've I accomplished playing hooky from work as to get caught up on all the yard work I've been neglecting since the pool season started. 78f today and zero chance of rain. Rest of the week is high 80's and 40% chance everyday. It was now or never. So far I've accomplished moving a pile or rocks dug up from the step build. Calling off paying work to do unpaid work. FML.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 13, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Today I've I accomplished playing hooky from work as to get caught up on all the yard work I've been neglecting since the pool season started. 78f today and zero chance of rain. Rest of the week is high 80's and 40% chance everyday. It was now or never. So far I've accomplished moving a pile or rocks dug up from the step build. Calling off paying work to do unpaid work. FML.


Seems like the only way to get caught up with that stuff.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 13, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> very first job i had was working in a gas station that did body work. learned how to lead panels. how archaic is that. good luck my brother!!


It is a lost skill. I redid a 72 short wheel base ford pickup. 

Stroked 351 small block, four speed. 12 inch wide mags like on the gran Torino's. 

Posi rear end. I could warm the tires up and drop the clutch and hold the front tire as high as a coffee can to the sixty foot mark.

We leaded the lines on the bed and cab instead of seam sealer.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 13, 2016)

Half time...mostly cause we're hungry and like to get high for the second half. 2 coats primer last Thurs./Fri. after minor joint compound repairs here and there, today real paint on ceiling. 1st coat...

Cutting a piece of cabinet plywood to go by fridge...to cover old holes in marlite from old plastic shitty paper towel holder...make a little shelf there


And our crew gets way higher than yours @UncleBuck
Dumpster #4 leaving, #5 returning...lots of demolition since January...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 13, 2016)

@tangerinegreen555 FUCK YOU!

asbestos testing is today and work starts in earnest tomorrow. i still have to go pick up the floor anyway.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 13, 2016)

blueberry oreos? i did not know this!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 13, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> blueberry oreos? i did not know this!


Sure!...want one?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 13, 2016)

Slept until 9, laid out in the garden with the dogs for a bit and smoked, made fries and ate them with Alessi eggplant, cleaned the kitchen, etc...


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Jun 13, 2016)

I helped a small bird untangle itself from the deer fencing around the veggie garden. Not much of an accomplishment but the way life has been lately a small life saved is better than one lost.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 13, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Sure!...want one?
> View attachment 3707022


America even white-washed the Oreos. Aryan ass looking cookies!


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 13, 2016)

Painted yet more doors...then outside window trim (black is THE worst color to paint with) and had to climb and stand on peaked roof to get the window up there. Had to use ninja warrior skills to hang off the beam to reach the corners. Ladder/scaffold? Bitch please....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 13, 2016)

neosapien said:


> America even white-washed the Oreos. Aryan ass looking cookies!


Yeah I can't see why the blueberry couldn't be in the standard chocolate oreo...the Oreo CEO must have fucked that up...


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 13, 2016)

Found more blueberry, it complements gg#4 nicely.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 14, 2016)

so far i accomplished waking up at 4am.. and i got my first job at 6:30.. why the fuck would someone want me at their house at 6:30.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 14, 2016)

srh88 said:


> so far i accomplished waking up at 4am.. and i got my first job at 6:30.. why the fuck would someone want me at their house at 6:30.


My mom. She's a major task master. LOL


----------



## 420God (Jun 14, 2016)

Ribs on the smoker.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 14, 2016)

Watered the garden again. The weather channel called it a drought here.

I hope my plants in the swamp are OK. They should be. I added pull up guts into my soil mix. I also added a layer of gravel and weed barrier at the bottom. I set them where they could wick water.
 
The ibc totes for the garden.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 14, 2016)

420God said:


> Ribs on the smoker.
> 
> View attachment 3707602


Nice.


----------



## ebgood (Jun 14, 2016)

So far, nodda damn thang


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 14, 2016)

I make bird cakes every morning. I'm running late and I need to hit the streets to run, temps are rising. I'm hurrying, so I loosen the cap on the new 1/2 gallon of buttermilk and shake vigorously.

The first shot up the nose and down the cleavage was a real shocker. Then as a half gallon of buttermilk slowly slid down me I surveyed the damage and enjoyed the cool temperature.

Like a pro, I finished the bird cakes, washed the counters, rinsed my hair under the sink and mopped the entire kitchen floor. I'm hitting the streets with the vague sour smell of buttermilk emanating from me. I'll shower when I return LOL.


----------



## 420God (Jun 14, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I make bird cakes every morning. I'm running late and I need to hit the streets to run, temps are rising. I'm hurrying, so I loosen the cap on the new 1/2 gallon of buttermilk and shake vigorously.
> 
> The first shot up the nose and down the cleavage was a real shocker. Then as a half gallon of buttermilk slowly slid down me I surveyed the damage and enjoyed the cool temperature.
> 
> Like a pro, I finished the bird cakes, washed the counters, rinsed my hair under the sink and mopped the entire kitchen floor. I'm hitting the streets with the vague sour smell of buttermilk emanating from me. I'll shower when I return LOL.


I can just picture it.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 14, 2016)

420God said:


> I can just picture it.
> 
> View attachment 3707725


Damn it's like you were there LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 14, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I make bird cakes every morning. I'm running late and I need to hit the streets to run, temps are rising. I'm hurrying, so I loosen the cap on the new 1/2 gallon of buttermilk and shake vigorously.
> 
> The first shot up the nose and down the cleavage was a real shocker. Then as a half gallon of buttermilk slowly slid down me I surveyed the damage and enjoyed the cool temperature.
> 
> Like a pro, I finished the bird cakes, washed the counters, rinsed my hair under the sink and mopped the entire kitchen floor. I'm hitting the streets with the vague sour smell of buttermilk emanating from me. I'll shower when I return LOL.


You could be smelled in the jungle


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 14, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Friend of mine hooked me up with a summer job at his Uncle's body shop. It's an entry level position, so it's mostly bitch work - grinding, cutting, lifting etc. but, the pay is surprisingly decent. Plus I love working with my hands, so I am pretty stoked. Perfect way to pick up some new customers if nothing else. I start tomorrow, wish me luck.


so how was the first day on the job?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 14, 2016)

3 coats on ceiling, 2 on walls now... getting there daily... 'everyday white and utterly beige'...Sherwin Williams has 50 different whites/beiges...cutting those windows into bays later this month
 
Got some nice 1 x 6's, staining for baseboard trim. We used 1×6 for all the baseboards on 1st floor...
 
Cast stone off pallet and stacked to start the bar...eyeing that up from garage 2nd floor window to check out range for future water hose fun...


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 14, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> so how was the first day on the job?


Went pretty smooth, man. Thanks. Spent most of the day getting oriented, meeting the crew. Shot the shit with the boss during lunch - he seems pretty chill. Today has been kind of an ass-kicker, though. Lots of running around outside. It hit 101 by noon, and it's not even July...


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 14, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Went pretty smooth, man. Thanks. Spent most of the day getting oriented, meeting the crew. Shot the shit with the boss during lunch - he seems pretty chill. Today has been kind of an ass-kicker, though. Lots of running around outside. It hit 101 by noon, and it's not even July...


I've spent most of the day getting disoriented, congratulation on the new jale. Stay hydrated my nigg.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 14, 2016)

Was a good day for loafing around the yard/garden....



Look at this guy....typical arachnid shape/form, but notice how his two front limbs are oversized and brutish, almost like a sci-fi creature...


----------



## srh88 (Jun 14, 2016)

was done my first job around noon.. had to cancel my next job because the first one took longer than i though.. so i was fucking with the contractor and was like.. dude you made me miss my next job. hes like i got work for you but its not plumbing if you want it and ill pay you 30 an hour cash.. so i said yeah, had nothing else lined up. i ended up doing some masonry. chiseled out a shit load of mortar and re-pointed the wall. masonry is some tedious shit i learned. i got a whole new respect for masons.. and i never want to do it again lol..but i learned how to make some badass sand.. 3 part brown sand, 2 part yellow sand, 2 part lime, 1 part mortar.. comes out looking really nice


----------



## 420God (Jun 14, 2016)

Painted the truck yesterday but didn't pull the tape off till today. It turned out ok considering the cheap paint I used. I'm going to be coating the bottom up to the second bend with bedliner as a chip guard.




Today I built a gooseneck hitch that'll be bolted to the frame before the flatbed goes back on.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 14, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> You could be smelled in the jungle


I could be smelled 1/2 across the state. Came in from running, slammed down 3/4 lb of King Crab, a dozen Shrimp and 2 beers, died on the couch. Woke up and offended myself.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 14, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I could be smelled 1/2 across the state. Came in from running, slammed down 3/4 lb of King Crab, a dozen Shrimp and 2 beers, died on the couch. Woke up and offended myself.


Buttermilk and seafood in the sun! Iiiiitttt's date night!


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 14, 2016)

When my wife calls and says that she is "going to the gym after work and might be too tired to shower afterwards":


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 14, 2016)

Today I paid for yesterday.

Got in at 9:30, hadn't eaten since lunch, hadn't smoked all day - not once.

10:15 - I've eaten, I've smoked, and a beer would be nice but no fucking way am I stepping back out there to grab some.

I saw the flag thread, Jones is a fucktard.

Thank you.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 15, 2016)

i answered a pm ...
first one in a veeeery long time

maybe ill get to another


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 16, 2016)

Finished painting yesterday. All alone today, rain washed out outside stone work. Inside crew had funeral across the state. I cut around rug to remove tack boards and quartered rug for easier removal. Decided to leave it there overnight...raining now, I want to unroll it it dumpster dry and empty some old partial paint cans on it so they dry out quick...
 
 
polyurethaned all the trim wood that's going in there...then sat under the new awning burning one hitters. Awning overlaps garage for full patio coverage. (garage was built a few feet too close to house and original awning stopped at garage roof). I had it set up to unbolt and remove (series of bolts over there on I beam) to put a roof on garage around 2045...I won't be here, but I set up the future generation for easy maintenance because I'm cool.


----------



## 420God (Jun 16, 2016)

Found and hopefully saved a baby pigeon that fell from the top of my silo, 60ft or so. It had a compound fracture so I had to put the bone back in and tape it up real good. It probably won't ever fly again but I don't mind more pets. I've already gotten it to eat from my hand and it's calmed down a lot since I first found it.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 16, 2016)

420God said:


> Found and hopefully saved a baby pigeon that fell from the top of my silo, 60ft or so. It had a compound fracture so I had to put the bone back in and tape it up real good. It probably won't ever fly again but I don't mind more pets. I've already gotten it to eat from my hand and it's calmed down a lot since I first found it.
> View attachment 3709705 View attachment 3709707


Does a bird like that need any kind of pain meds?


----------



## 420God (Jun 16, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Does a bird like that need any kind of pain meds?


Not sure, it didn't seem to bother it too much when I was messing with it. No way it could have felt good though. It's sleeping now, has been since I taped it up.


----------



## 420God (Jun 16, 2016)

@curious2garden, any suggestions? You're our resident bird doctor.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 16, 2016)

420God said:


> @curious2garden, any suggestions? You're our resident bird doctor.


It could use some Meticam (0.5mg/ml about .15 ml), but meh. Once you've reduced the fx and stabilized it it doesn't hurt that much.

If it doesn't get infected it should be fine. It might fly depending on how well you reduced and stabilized the fx. You did what you could now you wait and feed it LOL

Good job 420god.

Edited to add dosage


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 17, 2016)

Started with initial stone work today. Last week was all prep work... Starting on front porch, then working around the house. Jackhammered out old concrete steps to replace...but just building around the actual original front porch from 1959 upgrade...BEFORE:
 
AFTER:
 
Building walls up sides of patio, this isn't the primary entrance...the back patio/courtyard will be where it's happenin' for cookouts and getting hammered. Weekend off except for transporting stuff to dumpster from my place...I have gotten addicted to dumpsters now...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i answered a pm ...
> first one in a veeeery long time
> 
> maybe ill get to another


mine's somewhere down among the dirty sock pile, you bitch


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 17, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Finished painting yesterday. All alone today, rain washed out outside stone work. Inside crew had funeral across the state. I cut around rug to remove tack boards and quartered rug for easier removal. Decided to leave it there overnight...raining now, I want to unroll it it dumpster dry and empty some old partial paint cans on it so they dry out quick...
> View attachment 3709620
> View attachment 3709622
> polyurethaned all the trim wood that's going in there...then sat under the new awning burning one hitters. Awning overlaps garage for full patio coverage. (garage was built a few feet too close to house and original awning stopped at garage roof). I had it set up to unbolt and remove (series of bolts over there on I beam) to put a roof on garage around 2045...I won't be here, but I set up the future generation for easy maintenance because I'm cool.
> View attachment 3709628


i scraped the popcorn ceiling off onto the carpet as planned, cut it into sections and removed it. worked like a dream. barely a drop of dust anywhere.

then i laid the floor. it was one of those peel and stick resilient vinyl floors. i do not trust those to stick for any amount of time, so i also troweled on glue and laid it over that. that was on tuesday. i am still waiting for the fucking glue to dry. every time i go in there to lacquer thinner any excess or squeezed-out glue, i get about 5 feet in then stand up to see how it looks. that's when i notice more squeeze out from where i was just kneeling and working.

hopefully it's dry by tomorrow.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> .........snip........
> *then i laid the floor.* ..........snip...........


Better not let your wife find out.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 17, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Better not let your wife find out.


she caught me right in the act. 

she went from reluctantly letting me remodel to being full on remodelzilla. now she's buying new mirrors and chandeliers and whatnot.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 17, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> she caught me right in the act.
> 
> she went from reluctantly letting me remodel to being full on remodelzilla. now she's buying new mirrors and chandeliers and whatnot.


Careful, she might buy a supervisors handbook next. Thats where I said she can do it!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 17, 2016)

My girl sent me this.

 

That's a good thing, right?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 17, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i scraped the popcorn ceiling off onto the carpet as planned, cut it into sections and removed it. worked like a dream. barely a drop of dust anywhere.
> 
> then i laid the floor. it was one of those peel and stick resilient vinyl floors. i do not trust those to stick for any amount of time, so i also troweled on glue and laid it over that. that was on tuesday. i am still waiting for the fucking glue to dry. every time i go in there to lacquer thinner any excess or squeezed-out glue, i get about 5 feet in then stand up to see how it looks. that's when i notice more squeeze out from where i was just kneeling and working.
> 
> hopefully it's dry by tomorrow.


arent lick em stick em tiles awesome! lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


> arent lick em stick em tiles awesome! lol


last time i used them we glued them as well, but they had a tongue in groove system and it kept 99% of the glue down.

still hard to beat for ease of installation. just a tape measure, pencil, utility knife, and square are all you need.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 17, 2016)

i did some with my dad at his house.. we left a 1/4" gap between em.. and he actually grouted it.. looked really good and durable so i did my master bath the same way


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i did some with my dad at his house.. we left a 1/4" gap between em.. and he actually grouted it.. looked really good and durable so i did my master bath the same way


We put in laminate wood floating floor in kitchen, dinning room, hallway to bathroom and den...there's a fuck of a lot to be said for not having to glue down flooring! And it looks like hard wood floor...because it kinda is...


----------



## srh88 (Jun 17, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> We put in laminate wood floating floor in kitchen, dinning room, hallway to bathroom and den...there's a fuck of a lot to be said for not having to glue down flooring! And it looks like hard wood floor...because it kinda is...


yeah the newer laminates coming out are pretty amazing


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


> yeah the newer laminates coming out are pretty amazing


Yeah...it was made 50 miles away too...always nice to get American stuff instead of Chinese.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 17, 2016)

I guess word spreads and people want decks and porches.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 17, 2016)

They let me keep the old aged rough cut oak off it.

I'm going to build a hog shed and smoke house.

I'll buy me a pig and acorn feed it and smoke the hams.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 17, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> They let me keep the old aged rough cut oak off it.
> 
> I'm going to build a hog shed and smoke house.
> 
> I'll buy me a pig and acorn feed it and smoke the hams.


what a perv. First you're burying your cock, now you're talking about stuffing your hog...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 17, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> what a perv. First you're burying your cock, now you're talking about stuffing your hog...


Thats about a perfect SIG.


----------



## jonnyquest (Jun 17, 2016)

First solid food for these guys and first time they have been out from the under the decking, pretty fun


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 17, 2016)

jonnyquest said:


> View attachment 3710833
> First solid food for these guys and first time they have been out from the under the decking, pretty fun


Whoa, how is mom doing? Good job mom


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 17, 2016)

i got up the warped wall.


----------



## jonnyquest (Jun 17, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Whoa, how is mom doing? Good job mom


Yeah shes a trooper its not her first litter though, she was up and about the next day. all 7 fit and healthy although the hairy ones are all a bit bigger


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 17, 2016)

jonnyquest said:


> View attachment 3710833
> First solid food for these guys and first time they have been out from the under the decking, pretty fun


The 2 on the right look like baby hippos. Cute.


----------



## jonnyquest (Jun 17, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> The 2 on the right look like baby hippos. Cute.


Ha yeah they do. They re hairless peruvian dogs although there is plenty of other stuff mixed in there with these ones


----------



## Downtowntillman (Jun 18, 2016)

This is not the same one I posted earlier in this thread. 

But I looked this morning. Found this. Should get about a pound! 

 

 

I don't expect it to make it long after it grows over the flowers. But I'm gonna see how long it takes. 


On a side note! It's early here but yesterday evening after work was nice. 6 sat down... 2 only made it to the end!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 18, 2016)

Father in law has three months to live. We are having his last fathers day meal today. A fish fry. Made hush puppies and from scratch baked beans.

Puppies have onion and jalapeño. Baked beans have bacon, brown sugar, mustard, balsamic vinegar, ketchup, wine, pinto bean and other stuff.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 18, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Father in law has three months to live. We are having his last fathers day meal today. A fish fry. Made hush puppies and from scratch baked beans.
> 
> Puppies have onion and jalapeño. Baked beans have bacon, brown sugar, mustard, balsamic vinegar, ketchup, wine, pinto bean and other stuff.


Nice...it's sad he got sick, hope he isn't suffering.


----------



## Dobby (Jun 18, 2016)

Chopped and trimmed up the first plant of the first grow in my new home. In the process I realized I could not find my good trimming scissors. Had to use a back up pair, no where near as good as the spring loaded sewing scissors though.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 18, 2016)

Dobby said:


> Chopped and trimmed up the first plant of the first grow in my new home. In the process I realized I could not find my good trimming scissors. Had to use a back up pair, no where near as good as the spring loaded sewing scissors though.


New home? Who gave you a sock?


----------



## Dobby (Jun 18, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> New home? Who gave you a sock.


LOL


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 18, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Nice...it's sad he got sick, hope he isn't suffering.


Thank you.

He suffers some. Stage four lung cancer. I've made him canna oil and some edibles. They are strong and help him.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 19, 2016)

This is a strawberry rhubarb jam. Letting it simmer till it is super thick and it will be jarred.

About 3 pints berries and 3 stalks of rhubarb. A little raw sugar and once it confenses we got a dam. Good spread.


Oh a rave at 9:30 i will help set up and then damce with lafies


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 19, 2016)

Took an hour and cut up old carpet and put 67% in garage attic...the rest I dried old partial paint cans on in dumpster... nicer to crawl around on carpet up there.
 

Last year we put in this planter well that covers an old well from 1939, before city water... May 19th:
 
Today one month after planting tomatoes and peppers...
looks OK...was getting low 30's weather at night into May...had to wait to plant or they'd be more advanced...not bad for the area though...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 19, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Took an hour and cut up old carpet and put 67% in garage attic...the rest I dried old partial paint cans on in dumpster... nicer to crawl around on carpet up there.
> View attachment 3712089
> 
> Last year we put in this planter well that covers an old well from 1939, before city water... May 19th:
> ...


I'm really sick of you always one upping my posts. 

Btw your posts are awesome.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 19, 2016)

Actually, I believe I have an artistic flair for old latex paint disposal...shame the local arts festival is over...Lol.


----------



## 420God (Jun 19, 2016)

Finished the truck! Paint turned out awesome, I decided to go with hot rod black since it was cheap and the truck was black anyway.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 19, 2016)

420God said:


> Finished the truck! Paint turned out awesome, I decided to go with hot rod black since it was cheap and the truck was black anyway.
> 
> View attachment 3712188 View attachment 3712189


damn.. that came out really nice. how many goats do you want for it?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 19, 2016)

420God said:


> Finished the truck! Paint turned out awesome, I decided to go with hot rod black since it was cheap and the truck was black anyway.


Holy fuck, that's sharp!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 19, 2016)

srh88 said:


> damn.. that came out really nice. how many goats do you want for it?


Oh fuck hahahahahaha 

You are point today

Unlike golden state will be


----------



## srh88 (Jun 19, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Oh fuck hahahahahaha
> 
> You are point today
> 
> Unlike golden state will be


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 19, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


When golden state loses and mr sunshine refuses to show up because of embarrassment we will see  

Hes probably still in his neighbors pool right now or something


----------



## srh88 (Jun 19, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> When golden state loses and mr sunshine refuses to show up because of embarrassment we will see
> 
> Hes probably still in his neighbors pool right now or something


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 19, 2016)

srh88 said:


> 8


You install that pool?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 19, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> You install that pool?


of course.. i take a lot of pride in my work


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 19, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


fucking commercials...


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 20, 2016)

420God said:


> Finished the truck! Paint turned out awesome, I decided to go with hot rod black since it was cheap and the truck was black anyway.
> 
> View attachment 3712188 View attachment 3712189


Good looking rig. Is that a matte finish? I am seeing that more and more and I like it. If yes, does matte require more maintenance than shiny? Good work 420. 



srh88 said:


> damn.. that came out really nice. how many goats do you want for it?


LOL



tangerinegreen555 said:


> Took an hour and cut up old carpet and put 67% in garage attic...the
> rest I dried old partial paint cans on in dumpster... nicer to crawl around on carpet up there.
> View attachment 3712089
> 
> ...


Geez. you and I are remodeling fools. What are the milk jugs filled with water used for? 


I have still been painting. (hey I know I'm slow, but it's just me and a roller. Can't spray, walls too uneven and don't have proffesional spray set up yet.) Did the entire underside of the front porch. Did I mention how much I hate black paint.? the underside is white but the perimeter is black. You guessed it: painted bled through frog tape. FUCK! will go touch up lines today and make them clean. Under crunch time. Must be done by July 4th. Flooring next, electrical finished this week, and then move in all vanities, tub (cast iron) etc. I am SORE from overhead rolling. It's giving me quite muscular shoulders though so I got that going for me.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 20, 2016)

I made a huge banana pudding for the kids/trainees at wifey's job. I'll show a delicious pic very soon!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 20, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> What are the milk jugs filled with water used for?


captured rain water for the next dry weather spell, I have a 55 gal. drum under a rain spout with sub pumps at my place


----------



## sunni (Jun 20, 2016)

5 hours straight uninterrupted sleep 

I know I'm a bad ass right


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 20, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Actually, I believe I have an artistic flair for old latex paint disposal...shame the local arts festival is over...Lol.
> View attachment 3712127


Looks just like my first apartment! Just scatter some beer cans, crushed cig packs, fast food wrappings, and wadded-up panties around and it'd be a near mirror image!


----------



## 420God (Jun 20, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Good looking rig. Is that a matte finish? I am seeing that more and more and I like it. If yes, does matte require more maintenance than shiny? Good work 420.


Yeah, satin. 
Easier to paint and no maintenance. It's a two part urethane and once it hardens it's scratch resistant. Didn't need much prep work either since you can spray it over almost any surface.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 20, 2016)

Eight pounds of banana pudding to welcome in the new class/trainees ~





I whipped a QUART of heavy cream and diced/mashed a DOZEN bananas for this beauty.....the kids should enjoy it.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 20, 2016)

Doing a roof to help finish this house so I get a break.. Stone chimney.. Why am I doing masonry again.. Fml


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 20, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Doing a roof to help finish this house so I get a break.. Stone chimney.. Why am I doing masonry again.. Fml


For the money like the rest of us? Lol.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 20, 2016)

I left work auper early after I got subpoenaed. Going to start ripping out the basement back room. 

Probably have a cold one then go meet my lawyer.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 20, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> For the money like the rest of us? Lol.


nah im doing it to get the house done so i can take a few days off.. this job is the only one tying me up.. i could of been out plumbing making more doing service work.. but im trying to get this place wrapped up.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 20, 2016)

Put up new shelf to cover old holes that we couldn't seem to fill the right color...
shelf looks better anyway.
notice the perfect height for paper towels, (sheer luck) Lol.
 
Trimmed out living room, except for around door jams since new doors are coming with new jams/extensions...
framed in registers, plaster a little rough there and...that wall was originally the front exterior wall of the house 1939-1959...you can see brick work in registers, concealed it with frame.


was putting little shelf together, and my buddy starts staring at this one...
then says it looks like the tide and sand line on the beach.
I told him just take a couple hits less at lunch tomorrow...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 20, 2016)

scraped the corners where the walls meet the ceiling and then caulked them so that hopefully i get a nice sharp line when i go to paint in another 20 minutes. that's about all i'll be doing today since i still can't lift my arms above my head. hopefully i should be ready to start trimming out tomorrow.

i may have to trim out my registers now, just to keep up with the jones'. the jones' are assholes.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 20, 2016)

I'm knitting, seemed appropriate for hell.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 20, 2016)

Been taking care of a kitten since I got home from work. I've been bottle feeding it between it's naps and making sure my cats don't kill it. I'm pretty sure it's my cat Lucifer's grandkitten, it looks just like her son, and he is the only black cat I've seen within several miles of here.

The rest of the litter didn't make it, and he wasn't looking so good. So I've been taking care of the little shit and my niece has been looking after it while I'm at work.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 20, 2016)

tod ay I installed a misting system for the humming birds outside my apt...its been so hot...watched them divinf through it playing and I lov making those little hummers hapy


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 20, 2016)

whoever sheetrocked that basement is a dumb asshole.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 20, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I left work auper early after I got subpoenaed. Going to start ripping out the basement back room.
> 
> Probably have a cold one then go meet my _*lawyer*_.


Soooo... what did Finshaggy have to say?


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 21, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> scraped the corners where the walls meet the ceiling and then caulked them so that hopefully i get a nice sharp line when i go to paint in another 20 minutes. that's about all i'll be doing today since i still can't lift my arms above my head. hopefully i should be ready to start trimming out tomorrow.
> 
> i may have to trim out my registers now, just to keep up with the jones'. the jones' are assholes.


Is this your place or a remodel for someone else?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 21, 2016)

Sold my diagnostic tech a lb of Irukandji on Sunday. Even tossed in a few grams of some pretty fiery bubble - dude hasn't shown up for work since... 0_o


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Is this your place or a remodel for someone else?


our place. my wife's wardrobe room.

i ended up just getting really pissed off and ripping out most of the drywall at 9 pm last night. ran to home depot before it closed and picked up some more as well as joint compound and tape. rocked out with some beers down there until it was all redone and spackled and taped. gonna sand and texture tonight.

another 2-3 day delay on a simple remodel. fuck me.


----------



## 420God (Jun 21, 2016)

Yesterday I gave the truck an oil change and started changing the plugs and wires and discovered that one of the back spark plugs has never been changed. While attempting to turn it out I snapped it off.


So I ran to the store to get an easy out to get the rest of the broken off spark plug out.

Then I snapped the easy out inside the broke spark plug.


So I ended up having to rip the fucking motor apart to get the head out.


After 6 more hours of breaking bolts I finally managed to get the broken off plug out of the head.



Now the truck is getting all new hardware and gaskets.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 21, 2016)

Its hot..I aint doing shit till it cools off!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 21, 2016)

Tore out old marlite inside back door entrance and the old furring strips, put in new strips and wood paneled...we made a great effort to preserve the original marlite walls...most were just one wall in each room put up by my dad in 1959 as part of his expansion/remodel...but here he put it in sideways with leftovers so it was the one marlite wall we scrapped...have to wait for door to be changed to finish trim around it, jams all coming out...also changed light switch and box, cut down a blue plastic one to fit in there, threw up temp. cover...
 

Upon entering you go left up 3 steps to kitchen or straight down to basement. The walls going down had 2 painted over old masonite covers nailed on...ripped those off to see WTF was behind them (old holes for old plumbing) so we got a small piece of drywall and filled both holes flush, joint compound and paper. We didn't have to because I'm paneling over...but I'm trying to be professional here like @UncleBuck ...


After this, we move to the final frontier, the basement...my former hangout...long ago in a galaxy far away. New floors everywhere and refinishing huge bar room in the back and restoring old bar in there...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 21, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> our place. my wife's wardrobe room.
> 
> i ended up just getting really pissed off and ripping out most of the drywall at 9 pm last night. ran to home depot before it closed and picked up some more as well as joint compound and tape. rocked out with some beers down there until it was all redone and spackled and taped. gonna sand and texture tonight.
> 
> another 2-3 day delay on a simple remodel. fuck me.


Simple remodel? There's no such thing.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Simple remodel? There's no such thing.


it's just floor paint and trim. what could possibly go wrong?

so far, fucking everything.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 21, 2016)

LOL.
I started this project with 4 other guys mid January. We all said done April 30th....what month and day is it?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 21, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> LOL.
> I started this project with 4 other guys mid January. We all said done April 30th....what month and day is it?


Can I get a hint?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 21, 2016)

I went on a live video tour of my bladder a few hours ago. pretty cool.
Get home, get rely buzzed take a piss and blow bubbles out my dick.
That was different.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 21, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> I went on a live video tour of my bladder a few hours ago. pretty cool.
> Get home, get rely buzzed take a piss and blow bubbles out my dick.
> That was different.


Fucking ouch! Hope they didn't find anything in there...Good Luck!


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 21, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Fucking ouch! Hope they didn't find anything in there...Good Luck!


Nothing serious, gonna have to get scar tissue removed for when I had catheter last month.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 21, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> it's just floor paint and trim. what could possibly go wrong?
> 
> so far, fucking everything.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 21, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> I went on a live video tour of my bladder a few hours ago. pretty cool.
> Get home, get rely buzzed take a piss and blow bubbles out my dick.
> That was different.





Grandpapy said:


> Nothing serious, gonna have to get scar tissue removed for when I had catheter last month.


That doesn't sound bad, considering dude. Great to hear!

Have you smoked on any of that ghostriderOG yet ?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 21, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> That doesn't sound bad, considering dude. Great to hear!
> 
> Have you smoked on any of that ghostriderOG yet ?


Im gonna let it go another week it's only 25% cloudy. Looks real good!

Edit: Yes I agree!, considering.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 21, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Im gonna let it go another week it's only 25% cloudy. Looks real good!
> 
> Edit: Yes I agree!, considering.


Did it get real fat?
I can't wait to see what it does outdoors too.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 21, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> Been taking care of a kitten since I got home from work. I've been bottle feeding it between it's naps and making sure my cats don't kill it. I'm pretty sure it's my cat Lucifer's grandkitten, it looks just like her son, and he is the only black cat I've seen within several miles of here.
> 
> The rest of the litter didn't make it, and he wasn't looking so good. So I've been taking care of the little shit and my niece has been looking after it while I'm at work.


Finally found it's mother a few minutes ago. I'm still going to help feed it, but it was making me teh sadz when it would try to go up to one of my cats just to get rejected or swatted at. It's mother was cleaning it and feeding it for a while and now it's playing with it's two siblings in the yard.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 21, 2016)

420God said:


> Yesterday I gave the truck an oil change and started changing the plugs and wires and discovered that one of the back spark plugs has never been changed. While attempting to turn it out I snapped it off.
> 
> View attachment 3713708
> So I ran to the store to get an easy out to get the rest of the broken off spark plug out.
> ...


 you forgot the FML. this shouldn't happen to someone who rescues baby bunnies, iggles and deers. where's the karma payback when you need it


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 21, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> Its hot..I aint doing shit till it cools off!


I like your logic, this means I'm done until 10/15! I'm good with that.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 21, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Nothing serious, gonna have to get scar tissue removed for when I had catheter last month.


Oh dogshit, that sucks.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 21, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> it's just floor paint and trim. what could possibly go wrong?
> 
> so far, fucking everything.


I can totally relate. ours began as , "a simple remodel, cosmetic really...." And here we are.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 21, 2016)

Today I learned a new word 

sof·fit
ˈsäfit/
_noun_

the underside of an architectural structure such as an arch, a balcony, or overhanging eaves.

And then commenced to paint the shit out of all the soffits.....Of course, hot day, turned paint to gel mess. and then wasps...FML


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2016)

they love hanging out under soffits. easy to find a crack and get in there.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 21, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> they love hanging out under soffits. easy to find a crack and get in there.


I'm sure the paint smell didn't help. The two turned into several as one decided to be a total asshole and call all his friends. I painted that fucker right into the trim. Buzz me on a tall, wobbly ladder.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 21, 2016)

112F today. Turned on sprinklers, hand watered some pots. Went back inside


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 22, 2016)

i was all congested.. shouldve taken precautions, maybe chew gum..

i think my right ear had a stroke going through flagstaff to Phoenix

this was this past weekend.. still fucked up. all kinds a fluid in there ugh.
im not going nowhere for a while!

also they told me i can only send $499 in a single transaction to Arizona.. so thats cool, ill stick with that method and save money





also was that 420god with the spark plug
damn i feel for you bro


----------



## 420God (Jun 22, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i was all congested.. shouldve taken precautions, maybe chew gum..
> 
> i think my right ear had a stroke going through flagstaff to Phoenix
> 
> ...


Thanks, hope you feel better!

I'm gonna use this opportunity to clean up the engine compartment, it's the only area on the truck I didn't make look new.

I was considering pulling the motor and just rebuilding the whole thing but the pistons and rings look good with great compression.

It's gonna take me a week to get the parts so I'm going to strip down and repaint what I can in that time.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 22, 2016)

420God said:


> Thanks, hope you feel better!
> 
> I'm gonna use this opportunity to clean up the engine compartment, it's the only area on the truck I didn't make look new.
> 
> ...


Yep, you shouldn't of changed your oil. I hate it when that happens.lol


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 22, 2016)

420God said:


> Not sure, it didn't seem to bother it too much when I was messing with it. No way it could have felt good though. It's sleeping now, has been since I taped it up.


Update on the bird?


----------



## 420God (Jun 22, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Update on the bird?


It's doing good, wound seems to be healing ok. It eats a lot and shits even more.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 22, 2016)

420God said:


> It's doing good, wound seems to be healing ok. It eats a lot and shits even more.


Cool, thanks.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 22, 2016)

We tore off enclosed porch early March so a masonry restoration contractor could clean the brick and repoint the chimney mortar above flashing...at that time, I cut off porch light conduit and put in a GCFI plug to use there for saws, etc. Today a real electrician (Lol) rebuilt everything back to code. GCFI outlet with bubble, another switched outlet on top for rope lighting and 2 boxes to mount 2 exterior LED's on order...
 
Electrician also added 2 circuits to garage box, threaded two 12-2 wires through the A frame to 2 garage walls, one for a light in a small storage shed and this one for wet bar rope lighting...


7 circuits out of garage box already.
 
primered 2nd coat on ceiling going downstairs and stained more paneling for walls there...another good day.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 22, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> We tore off enclosed porch early March so a masonry restoration contractor could clean the brick and repoint the chimney mortar above flashing...at that time, I cut off porch light conduit and put in a GCFI plug to use there for saws, etc. Today a real electrician (Lol) rebuilt everything back to code. GCFI outlet with bubble, another switched outlet on top for rope lighting and 2 boxes to mount 2 exterior LED's on order...
> View attachment 3714577
> Electrician also added 2 circuits to garage box, threaded two 12-2 wires through the A frame to 2 garage walls, one for a light in a small storage shed and this one for wet bar rope lighting...
> View attachment 3714586
> ...



There's nothing more joyous in life than a well labeled breaker panel. "Well sir, nothing says pool pump in here. So Imma just start shutting shit off."


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 22, 2016)

109F. Sprinklers, hand watered, went inside and me and the dog had lemon gelato


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 22, 2016)

I accomplished very little today.....put up some quesadilla chicken to marinate, fooled around in the yard, dozed off in the chair for a bit, and fell asleep in the bathtub.

Now I'm prepping for a couple bowls/beers!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 22, 2016)

Been priming my snowblower parts for the last 6 hours. I forgot how much hand painting lots of small parts sucks. Tomorrow should be paint, Safety red, the augers are going to be black with white blades, and I think I'm putting flames on it. .lol It's a beast of 1971 Toro. I started restoring it last fall. Sandblasted all the sheetmetal, bought new gears, seals and bearings for the gear box, new tires, belts, etc. I treated the metal with phosphoric acid after sandblasting and man did I fuck that up. I put it on too heavy, never rinsed it off then stuck it in the corner of the garage. Pulled it out Monday, took me two days of retreating with acid and scrubbing to get a decent surface. .live and learn. Now I just have to remember how it goes back together. ....

Yeah I'm working on a snowblower. ..lol. .it was a cool 78 today. .


----------



## srh88 (Jun 22, 2016)

did a few jobs.. but my last job was awesome. water heater and the home owner was reaaaally cool. he had a guitar case in his basement so i asked what was in it. eric clapton signature strat, he let me tune it up and plug it into a pretty nice amp.. that guitar was so badass.. so smooth. i asked him how much, he said he got more work he needs done and i can trade work for it.. super super excited.. ive been wanting this guitar for a long time. and the work he wants done is real simple shit, some faucets and an outside valve. definitely worth it to me.. the guitar new is 1600 bucks


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 22, 2016)

Went back out to the garage for a couple hours. Drank a little, cleaned up, gathered all the parts for the gearbox, it's amazing I remember where stuff is considering I'm blazed all the time, and buzzed half the time, and I might not touch it for months. Except I can't find the red paint. No idea where that is.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 23, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Went back out to the garage for a couple hours. Drank a little, cleaned up, gathered all the parts for the gearbox, it's amazing I remember where stuff is considering I'm blazed all the time, and buzzed half the time, and I might not touch it for months. Except I can't find the red paint. No idea where that is.


Did you drink the red paint?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 23, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Been priming my snowblower parts for the last 6 hours. I forgot how much hand painting lots of small parts sucks. Tomorrow should be paint, Safety red, the augers are going to be black with white blades, and I think I'm putting flames on it. .lol It's a beast of 1971 Toro. I started restoring it last fall. Sandblasted all the sheetmetal, bought new gears, seals and bearings for the gear box, new tires, belts, etc. I treated the metal with phosphoric acid after sandblasting and man did I fuck that up. I put it on too heavy, never rinsed it off then stuck it in the corner of the garage. Pulled it out Monday, took me two days of retreating with acid and scrubbing to get a decent surface. .live and learn. Now I just have to remember how it goes back together. ....
> 
> Yeah I'm working on a snowblower. ..lol. .it was a cool 78 today. .


all that old equipment has real bad ass power too, none of that pussy safety shit on it


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 23, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Did you drink the red paint?


No. .lol, but I did manage to get primer(oil based) on the glass I was drinking out of and then got it on my lip. Tried washing it off with soap and water but it was drying already..fyi...mineral spirits taste horrible.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 23, 2016)

srh88 said:


> did a few jobs.. but my last job was awesome. water heater and the home owner was reaaaally cool. he had a guitar case in his basement so i asked what was in it. eric clapton signature strat, he let me tune it up and plug it into a pretty nice amp.. that guitar was so badass.. so smooth. i asked him how much, he said he got more work he needs done and i can trade work for it.. super super excited.. ive been wanting this guitar for a long time. and the work he wants done is real simple shit, some faucets and an outside valve. definitely worth it to me.. the guitar new is 1600 bucks


You can blow em for the difference 
I know I would)


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 23, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> all that old equipment has real bad ass power too, none of that pussy safety shit on it


I've also modified the motor a little. ..raised the governor speed, straight piped the exhaust, made a intake stack and readjusted the carb. When it needs a rebuild I'll warm it over a little more, shave the head, polish the ports, maybe a cam. ..


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 23, 2016)

I managed to get out of bed and make coffee, that's something at least...


----------



## srh88 (Jun 23, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> You can blow em for the difference
> I know I would)


Lol no difference.. Just the work and it's mine.. I'm not @Gary Goodson.. I don't know how many dix I can fit in my mouf


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 23, 2016)

I did it guys, 3/4 of the grass has been cut, and I made it back up the stairs without my cane, as well! 

I gassed up, had the headband in check, and busted out the entire front yard, side yards, and most of the back in just under an hour going top speed & one-handed.....I'm getting reasonably proficient at swinging this mower around like a rag doll. I hit one of the boy's rubber chews and it SHOWERED the yard with pink scraps, hehe.
Now time to ring out my shirt and get a niiiccceeeee shower.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 23, 2016)

No work due to shitty weather. Smoked a couple bongs, got a few beers in me. Girlfriend wanted a shelf built for her stupid cat so the dogs stop eating her food. Did that. About to go out back and try and clean up this crazy lumber pile I got going on. Need to work on my mower but fuck that right now. Might just smoke another one and not do none of that shit.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 23, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Lol no difference.. Just the work and it's mine.. I'm not @Gary Goodson.. I don't know how many dix I can fit in my mouf


Lol then you better get to finding out.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 23, 2016)

can't do much outside...steady drizzly rain...
painted inside rear doorway ceiling, not drying in 98% humidity...

sure feels like we're suckin' dix here...sent the guys for chicken wings, try suckin' on them for a while...


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jun 23, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Lol no difference.. Just the work and it's mine.. I'm not @Gary Goodson.. I don't know how many dix I can fit in my mouf



I'll take the over on 4


----------



## neosapien (Jun 23, 2016)

So far I've accomplished getting rained on twice and getting 6/7 of my pools serviced. Huddled under an awning watching the rain drops at pool #7. My boots are wet.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 23, 2016)

Spent all day by the river getting hammered w/ my dog. Did some spinner casting, and caught a couple rainbows. Best pull was this 3lbr.

 

Made it home and fired up the grill. About to get balls deep in this spicy bbq chicken, maybe throw a few whiskies over. Treat it.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 23, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3715335
> View attachment 3715334
> 
> Spent all day by the river getting hammered w/ my dog. Did some spinner casting, and caught a couple rainbows. Best pull was this 3lbr.
> ...


A wonderful time all around!

Why isn't that fat oily trout on the grill, though??


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 23, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> A wonderful time all around!
> 
> Why isn't that fat oily trout on the grill, though??


I thought about it. Not enough meat on him, so I tossed him back.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 23, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I thought about it. Not enough meat on him, so I tossed him back.


Ah. Good of you, so long as the hook didn't destroy his guts/face he should be ok.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 23, 2016)

Threw together a couple 6"x12" frames to go around light boxes, backing plate for ordered LED's is 5.5"x11.5"
 
We have pavers laid for sidewalk on one side of house...but we can't go any further for a while. We lost our lead guy who was called out of state for illness in the family...which unfortunately turned into death in the family, so he's been gone 8 days now. He said he'll make adjustments upon his return and we don't want to leave too much to 'adjust'...but you get an idea how it will look. In the catalogue, the fine print says all photographs taken while wet...you can see why since the rain started. Nice though...
 
One of my favorite dogs in the whole wide world is still pissed there's no carpet in his sunroom for a week now...soon buddy!


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 23, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> One of my favorite dogs in the whole wide world is still pissed there's no carpet in his sunroom for a week now...soon buddy!
> View attachment 3715403


How handsome!

Similar mugs/markings, no?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 23, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lol then you better get to finding out.





bu$hleaguer said:


> I'll take the over on 4


gonna have to hit some truck stops i guess


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 23, 2016)

srh88 said:


> gonna have to hit some truck stops i guess


No need for that - I've got two brothers (one of 'em a career criminal and jailbird) and PLENTY of male friends...


----------



## doublejj (Jun 23, 2016)

got this in the mail today.....


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 23, 2016)

doublejj said:


> got this in the mail today.....
> View attachment 3715601


How long are they gonna make you wait for the new car? How many cars were reserved in advance?

edit- 400,000 preorders for 1000$ deposit.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 23, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> How long are they gonna make you wait for the new car? How many cars were reserved in advance?
> 
> edit- 400,000 preorders for 1000$ deposit.


I stood in line & ordered pre-reveal, you could only order in a Tesla store before the official reveal of the car. Ordered it sight unseen. So I'm one of the first 100,000 reservations. Then I ordered a 2nd car 1 week later. The second car was around 200,000...Tesla says they will begin delivery's late next year. It is really a matter of building their "Gigafactory" in Nevada & producing enough batteries...


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 23, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I stood in line & ordered pre-reveal, you could only order in a Tesla store before the official reveal of the car. Ordered it sight unseen. So I'm one of the first 100,000 reservations. Then I ordered a 2nd car 1 week later. The second car was around 200,000...Tesla says they will begin delivery's late next year. It is really a matter of building their "Gigafactory" in Nevada & producing enough batteries...


We've come a long way from the mysterious circumstances surrounding Ford's EV1, two decades earlier. Hope you love your new car(s) JJ! I'll be patiently looking forward to an acceleration video..


----------



## doublejj (Jun 23, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> We've come a long way from the mysterious circumstances surrounding Ford's EV1, two decades earlier. Hope you love your new car(s) JJ! I'll be patiently looking forward to an acceleration video..


Yeah me too. Only 1 of the cars is mine, the other is for my partner. I love this Matte paint.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 24, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> all that old equipment has real bad ass power too, none of that pussy safety shit on it


It's not real equipment unless it can mangle, mame, or kill you.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 24, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Threw together a couple 6"x12" frames to go around light boxes, backing plate for ordered LED's is 5.5"x11.5"
> View attachment 3715387
> We have pavers laid for sidewalk on one side of house...but we can't go any further for a while. We lost our lead guy who was called out of state for illness in the family...which unfortunately turned into death in the family, so he's been gone 8 days now. He said he'll make adjustments upon his return and we don't want to leave too much to 'adjust'...but you get an idea how it will look. In the catalogue, the fine print says all photographs taken while wet...you can see why since the rain started. Nice though...
> View attachment 3715395
> ...


You've been pretty busy, nice work! I'm sure you know, but if you were to seal the pavers they'd stay like that.


----------



## Downtowntillman (Jun 24, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3715335
> View attachment 3715334
> 
> Spent all day by the river getting hammered w/ my dog. Did some spinner casting, and caught a couple rainbows. Best pull was this 3lbr.
> ...





Pin, I picture your boat like this!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 24, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> You've been pretty busy, nice work! I'm sure you know, but if you were to seal the pavers they'd stay like that.


yes...and you have to periodically seal going forward...

but they always look better wet...brings out the color


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 24, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> yes...and you have to periodically seal going forward...
> 
> but they always look better wet...brings out the color


I put Fusion Stone on the alcoves I built onto this old house. I've been debating sealing it, but in this case it's a 50/50 from an aesthetics perspective - the stone is already sealed according to the manufacturer.

Looks something like this:


----------



## ebgood (Jun 24, 2016)

Woke up, groped the wife, took a piss. So far so good


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 24, 2016)

Ran around to select some composite for my next project, drove a bit faster than usual because a full tank of gas is like a full bag of weed - caution to the wind until you get to that half way point 

Spending the better part of the afternoon working on a quote for an outdoor living project, once that's done it's back to working on the house and beers beers beers. Putting up a 12x16 shed, have to put the hogs in first but it might be a tad too hot for that action today.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 24, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> It's not real equipment unless it can mangle, mame, or kill you.


You guys don't even know.

You ever used a tractor as a skidder on a mountain side. I watched a guy get killed doing the same dumb shit.


There was some old growth red oaks on the property. Needed the money. Had a tractor.

Anyways. I cut a trail and used block and tackle to keep the front of the tractor down.

My asshole could've still cut washers out of nails.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 24, 2016)

Change of plan - Smirnoff Ice and orange juice with lots of ice (cubes).


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 24, 2016)

The guy I was talking about, he hung a log on a rock on a steep mountain side and when it reared back his foot slipped off the clutch.

He screamed "oh god!". Then it was over. Tractor crushed him.


Guys, serious, be careful doing dangerous work.


I don't smoke weed and do dangerous things.




Well, sometimes I do.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 24, 2016)

Laid out some pavers by front porch...stared at steps for hour then snapped said fuck this. Took off glued tops and decided we're making them wider on Monday. I need enough room for 2 people to flank my 93 yr. old mother in law up those steps. Or somebody drunk up or down, never know...

So a temporary step back to make it a little better...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2016)

the fucking room is getting painted today. the new drywall looks decent enough, it's been spackled and sanded twice now. threw on some paint last night just to see for sure. already painted the ceiling again, just waiting for it to dry so i can tape off and do the walls.

then i'll just have to trim out, frame a mirror, and do an easy little built in organizer.

the finish line on my "simple" remodel is finally in sight. fuckassshit.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 24, 2016)

I had to replace the 2 ballasts in my kitchen light today. Never done that before. After snipping and splicing what seemed like hundreds of wires I was as giddy as a fat kid at the ice cream truck when I flipped the switch and light appeared. The boxes said to be installed only by an electrician. I guess I'm an electrician now.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 24, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I had to replace the 2 ballasts in my kitchen light today. Never done that before. After snipping and splicing what seemed like hundreds of wires I was as giddy as a fat kid at the ice cream truck when I flipped the switch and light appeared. The boxes said to be installed only by an electrician. I guess I'm an electrician now.


thats exactly how i feel when i watch youtube videos to fix my cars


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I had to replace the 2 ballasts in my kitchen light today. Never done that before. After snipping and splicing what seemed like hundreds of wires I was as giddy as a fat kid at the ice cream truck when I flipped the switch and light appeared. The boxes said to be installed only by an electrician. I guess I'm an electrician now.


Nice going. I just learned the plumbing trade the other day. Srh88 is all jealous and shit. Has been leaving passive aggressive posts on my Facebook page and everything. Keeps leaving dead animals in my lawn too.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> Nice going. I just learned the plumbing trade the other day. Srh88 is all jealous and shit. Has been leaving passive aggressive posts on my Facebook page and everything. Keeps leaving dead animals in my lawn too.


You too! I replaced a gas water heater the other day and he was all like "hey neo don't forget to do the bubble test so you don't blow up". As if I actually care if I blow up. Man some people.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 24, 2016)

neosapien said:


> You too! I replaced a gas water heater the other day and he was all like "hey neo don't forget to do the bubble test so you don't blow up". As if I actually care if I blow up. Man some people.


lol i dont even do that.. if its LP or natural gas, youll know if youre leaking. 



UncleBuck said:


> Nice going. I just learned the plumbing trade the other day. Srh88 is all jealous and shit. Has been leaving passive aggressive posts on my Facebook page and everything. Keeps leaving dead animals in my lawn too.


i swear they werent dead when i left them there.. i did punch one of your chickens though


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2016)

you fisted my chicken?

@kelly4


----------



## srh88 (Jun 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you fisted my chicken?
> 
> @kelly4


hard.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 24, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3716573


This actually reminds me quite a bit of my honeymoon....I'm getting sort of hard....


----------



## tezzerLad (Jun 25, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> Finally found it's mother a few minutes ago. I'm still going to help feed it, but it was making me teh sadz when it would try to go up to one of my cats just to get rejected or swatted at. It's mother was cleaning it and feeding it for a while and now it's playing with it's two siblings in the yard.







bye  socks change


----------



## 420God (Jun 25, 2016)

Finished cleaning up the flatbed and got it mounted on the truck. I put on a different headrack, bedlined the deck and added new reflective tape.

 
I still need to hook up the lift and do the wiring.


----------



## tezzerLad (Jun 25, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> Been taking care of a kitten since I got home from work. I've been bottle feeding it between it's naps and making sure my cats don't kill it. I'm pretty sure it's my cat Lucifer's grandkitten, it looks just like her son, and he is the only black cat I've seen within several miles of here.
> 
> The rest of the litter didn't make it, and he wasn't looking so good. So I've been taking care of the little shit and my niece has been looking after it while I'm at work.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 25, 2016)

tezzerLad said:


>


Meltdown. The banhammer isn't far away. Patience, folks...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 25, 2016)

tezzerLad said:


> http://i.imgur.com/O4ufAB4.png bye


Reported...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 25, 2016)

tezzerLad said:


> http://i.imgur.com/O4ufAB4.png bye


Can you please post more JStarr? I can't fap to that. ^^^




Ok I can, but it's not the same.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 25, 2016)

420God said:


> Finished cleaning up the flatbed and got it mounted on the truck. I put on a different headrack, bedlined the deck and added new reflective tape.
> 
> View attachment 3717329
> I still need to hook up the lift and do the wiring.
> ...


That looks real clean. Badass work horse.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 25, 2016)

i've only ever caulked with a super high quality polyurethane/silicone caulk before.

i trimmed out the room today, then taped off the trim and went to work with a latex/silicone caulk. it's like caulking with water instead of jello.

@latex caulk FUCK YOU

looks fine but was a messy motherfucker when tooling in the lines. gonna let it dry for a while then paint it before bedtime.


----------



## 420God (Jun 25, 2016)

neosapien said:


> That looks real clean. Badass work horse.


I just ordered some decals and pinstriping that should really bring it together.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 25, 2016)

paint and primer in one MY ASS.

the only thing that has gone smoothly in this entire remodel has been trimming out the room. everything else is 3 steps more than originally planned.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> paint and primer in one MY ASS.
> 
> the only thing that has gone smoothly in this entire remodel has been trimming out the room. everything else is 3 steps more than originally planned.


Fuckin hate that shit. Makes me feel like I'm running in place, getting all worn out but getting no closer to the finish line.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Fuckin hate that shit. Makes me feel like I'm running in place, getting all worn out but getting no closer to the finish line.


i'm getting closer to the finish line whether it likes it or not.

two coats on. gonna do a third in the morning.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 26, 2016)

srh88 said:


> lol i dont even do that.. if its LP or natural gas, youll know if youre leaking.


Test it with a lighter. I've seen a couple guys test stove connections like that. I guess as long as your gas is on, the pressure won't allow the flame to go back into the pipe? Crazy fucking old timers.


----------



## 420God (Jun 26, 2016)

It's been a week and a half now and it's still doing good.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i've only ever caulked with a super high quality polyurethane/silicone caulk before.
> ~snip~


I especially like the thumbhole for solo ergo.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 26, 2016)

Weekend window crew came today. They accomplished finishing 27 of 29 windows on house and garage. Old windows:


A new window...windows white, I wanted brown but they're twice as expensive...but I did insist on brown filler trim which matches gutters, downspouts, soffit and fascia...
 
Got sliders for basement to replace glass block. Everybody says block is more secure but fuck that. If there's ever a fire, you can get right through those sliders in a second...already had a fire drill. Lol...safety 1st!
 
All that's left are the 2 bays in the living room...next Sunday. We got 2 windows to trim out inside...we did all the rest in advance...window guys wanted no trim on 2 so they could make the window bigger. Got to touch up some paint too, to be expected...


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 26, 2016)

420God said:


> I just ordered some decals and pinstriping that should really bring it together.


Oooh like this?










Be sure and post pics


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 26, 2016)

the left one usually hangs a lil lower. just sayin.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 26, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> the left one usually hangs a lil lower. just sayin.


what if you're left handed? Then is the right one? Ever known someone's balls to be totally symmetrical? Is it a thing to envy? Just askin'


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 26, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> what if you're left handed? Then is the right one? Ever known someone's balls to be totally symmetrical? Is it a thing to envy? Just askin'


I thin its all men...u could have a poll...ive never seen a symmetrical man,,,and ive seena few


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 26, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> what if you're left handed? Then is the right one? Ever known someone's balls to be totally symmetrical? Is it a thing to envy? Just askin'





dannyboy602 said:


> I thin its all men...u could have a poll...ive never seen a symmetrical man,,,and ive seena few


Mine swap. I think it is a token of my political apathy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 26, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Weekend window crew came today. They accomplished finishing 27 of 29 windows on house and garage. Old windows:
> View attachment 3718241
> 
> A new window...windows white, I wanted brown but they're twice as expensive...but I did insist on brown filler trim which matches gutters, downspouts, soffit and fascia...
> ...


how did they trim out the windows?


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 26, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> I thin its all men...u could have a poll...ive never seen a symmetrical man,,,and ive seena few


See that's just it: I don't have a pole. That's why I'm asking you.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 26, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> See that's just it: I don't have a pole. That's why I'm asking you.


omg ur gooood


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> how did they trim out the windows?


Window guys used musket brown side of the Mastic aluminum casing trim...
Inside we put fresh wood trim with Minwax 2716...which I have memorized after going through a dozen cans


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 26, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Window guys used musket brown side of the Mastic aluminum casing trim...
> Inside we put fresh wood trim with Minwax 2716...which I have memorized after going through a dozen cans


that's what it looked like. must have been a massive crew to do 27 windows in a day.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 26, 2016)

6 guys...they're slick as fuck...put windows in my house 3 yrs. ago...they literally work 7 days a week all spring summer and fall...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 26, 2016)

sounds about right.


----------



## 420God (Jun 27, 2016)

Harvested my first hydro grow last night, should be a couple ounces dry. My first plant was stunted real bad from adding too much nutes.

This is the second one and she's doing way better. I put the other airstone in it after the first one finished up.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 27, 2016)

420God said:


> Harvested my first hydro grow last night, should be a couple ounces dry. My first plant was stunted real bad from adding too much nutes.
> 
> This is the second one and she's doing way better. I put the other airstone in it after the first one finished up.
> 
> View attachment 3718754 View attachment 3718751


Gangsta as fuck! I've been trying to catch you on tc so I could peep em out. Way to go bruh Do you already have a clone or seedling ready to slap in as soon as you chop this one? Gotta keep that shit going yo!


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 27, 2016)

Patient gave me full freedom on design. Said he liked fish, guns, hot women, Indians, turquoise and purple (like wampum)


----------



## sunni (Jun 27, 2016)

Renly has discovered kicking which makes bath time fun and messy

Clean kid 
Clean floors ! 
Lol


----------



## vostok (Jun 27, 2016)

Shopping in London Bigtime, about to see a movie, refuse to look at bank balance, but give it a minor shudder
_(https://www.rollitup.org/t/get-those-seeds-now-itll-never-be-cheaper.913217/#post-12726716)_






* UK financial markets remain volatile in the wake of the Brexit vote, with sterling plunging to a
31-year low against the dollar, and some share trading temporarily halted.*
_(http://www.bbc.com/news/business-36636853)_


----------



## 420God (Jun 27, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Gangsta as fuck! I've been trying to catch you on tc so I could peep em out. Way to go bruh Do you already have a clone or seedling ready to slap in as soon as you chop this one? Gotta keep that shit going yo!


I'm gonna throw Kosher Kush back in after this one is done, I'm out and really like that strain. This one is producing really airy buds but it could be my light, I might have to get a 600w.


----------



## Downtowntillman (Jun 27, 2016)

This is the place I took pictures of that my daughter my wife and me went to. Guess we won't be going back. Sad shit! 

http://www.wsoctv.com/news/local/11-year-old-girl-injured-after-nearly-drowning-in-great-falls-police-say/365192335


----------



## srh88 (Jun 27, 2016)

finished the chimney.. well almost, needs an acid wash and flashing. other than pointing a wall, this is the only masonry ive ever done.. and i did the whole thing. demo'd out the old and built the new one from scratch. all i had was a 6 ton pile of stone, a shit load of sand, lime and portland cement. im actually pretty proud of what i accomplished. 
  
now they got to do the roof so i can put in my vents and the job is finally over. glad i got to learn some masonry though.. thats some serious work lol.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 27, 2016)

Hand dug ditches to bury rain gutter run off line and run out to road... I remember a teacher once telling me after getting a D in a stupid trigonometry test, 'the world needs ditch diggers too'. Yeah...and some of them made more than you hot shot...
  
Dry laid front porch with wider steps, with a wall at sides of steps...then tore it done and seriously began putting it in...not done but you can see the wider steps...Guy walking his dog stops and says, 'make sure you pack that shit down real good...good luck!' Sounded like he had trouble in the past...Lol.
 

that's a fabulous old chimney @srh88 
looks like a good place to burn one and watch the sunset once in a while up there...
I could totally get stoned on your roof.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 27, 2016)

Great job, guys. Tidy work. @tangerinegreen555 & @srh88


----------



## srh88 (Jun 27, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Hand dug ditches to bury rain gutter run off line and run out to road... I remember a teacher once telling me after getting a D in a stupid trigonometry test, 'the world needs ditch diggers too'. Yeah...and some of them made more than you hot shot...
> View attachment 3718944 View attachment 3718945
> Dry laid front porch with wider steps, with a wall at sides of steps...then tore it done and seriously began putting it in...not done but you can see the wider steps...Guy walking his dog stops and says, 'make sure you pack that shit down real good...good luck!' Sounded like he had trouble in the past...Lol.
> View attachment 3718947
> ...


lol not my roof.. it was a job ive been on a for a couple weeks now. the masons were dicking around with the walls and i really needed to get my vents in, they told me they were no where near done with the roof because of the chimney. so i said id do it. they said if i thought i could give it a shot. so once i started they seen i had an idea on what i was doing so they let me do my thing and paid me for the work. took a serious loss on pay.. -65 an hour what i normally get plumbing. but i just want this job done lol.. plus i got to learn something new. and not going to lie, hauling around all that stone and shaping with with a sledge and stone hammer was a lot of fun. also got a serious tan in the process lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 27, 2016)

113F right this instant, s&w& went back inside, yeah I sound like a stuck record


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 27, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Hand dug ditches to bury rain gutter run off line and run out to road... I remember a teacher once telling me after getting a D in a stupid trigonometry test, 'the world needs ditch diggers too'. Yeah...and some of them made more than you hot shot...
> View attachment 3718944 View attachment 3718945
> Dry laid front porch with wider steps, with a wall at sides of steps...then tore it done and seriously began putting it in...not done but you can see the wider steps...Guy walking his dog stops and says, 'make sure you pack that shit down real good...good luck!' Sounded like he had trouble in the past...Lol.
> View attachment 3718947
> ...


Draw me like one of your French drains.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 27, 2016)

I did one day of pretrial. 

Incoming rant. 

Why the fuck do they allow witnesses to talk to each other and police as well as review statements. They even leg them redo a fuckimg lineup. 

Yet I cannot talk to my coaccusesed out of fear we will get stories straight or maybe commit a crime? 

It was obvious these witnesses talked and he even admitted his wife told him what to say. My lawyer broght it up and they called it heresay. 

Will try and fight that but in reality it takes a smidgen of evidence to go to reial in this type of case. 

My life is on hold for anothwr year atleast until this haplens and it is all ovet me saying "do it" 

I also got hit with aiding and abetting today. Wtf this judge said we wrte going to the next level of court before the trial was done. I fuckimg hate this shit. 

I can do the time, it is more the problem of how it all works. I beat my other cases lets do this one too. 

They offer me time to snitch? Wtf are rhey smoking. I wouldnt go to jail for a day being known as a snitch let alone aeveral months. 

My family knows I will take my time and hate myself. They just dont want me to do something stupid over it. 

I accomplished nothing in reality


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 27, 2016)

Mt plea deal was snitch on my co and get 2-4 months 

I fight amd get 6-8 months min for the lesser charges. 

Looking at 2-4 years. The aiding and abetti g ia anpther 8months


----------



## jacksmuff (Jun 27, 2016)

Managed to get the cabin roof shingled.hand cut wood shingles request of my wife. Cabin isn't that big but will never do that again took 3 days and if that bitch leaks I'm burning it down.


----------



## BamaBoyBeRolling (Jun 27, 2016)

Got fired today....
Time to clean my system out and go on the hunt again, damn it.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jun 27, 2016)

BamaBoyBeRolling said:


> Got fired today....
> Time to clean my system out and go on the hunt again, damn it.


if your willing to relocate I got a job for you 420 friendly


----------



## BamaBoyBeRolling (Jun 27, 2016)

jacksmuff said:


> if your willing to relocate I got a job for you 420 friendly


I appreciate your hospitality. I need to straighten somethings out here first then I can take you up on your offer.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jun 27, 2016)

BamaBoyBeRolling said:


> I appreciate your hospitality. I need to straighten somethings out here first then I can take you up on your offer.


No problem get at me when your ready. down a guy now so looking for some help. last guy caused me to lose the tip of my index finger a couple weeks ago just the tip like right above the nail but still sent that ass packing got no time for guys who can't follow simple directions.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jun 27, 2016)

BamaBoyBeRolling said:


> I appreciate your hospitality. I need to straighten somethings out here first then I can take you up on your offer.


Were you one of the ones I talked to in the pm? Sorry deleted my msgs so don't remember


----------



## Craftybiatch (Jun 27, 2016)

This. Like fine turbinado sugar .


----------



## BamaBoyBeRolling (Jun 27, 2016)

jacksmuff said:


> No problem get at me when your ready. down a guy now so looking for some help. last guy caused me to lose the tip of my index finger a couple weeks ago just the tip like right above the nail but still sent that ass packing got no time for guys who can't follow simple directions.


Son of a bitch that sucks at least you still got the digit. How did he manage to cut the tip of you finger off?



jacksmuff said:


> Were you one of the ones I talked to in the pm? Sorry deleted my msgs so don't remember


Yeah almost 2 months ago.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jun 27, 2016)

BamaBoyBeRolling said:


> Son of a bitch that sucks at least you still got the digit. How did he manage to cut the tip of you finger off?
> 
> 
> Yeah almost 2 months ago.


Pulling pots guess the fool don't know what stop means sucked my finger up in the wheel


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 27, 2016)

Craftybiatch said:


> This. Like fine turbinado sugar .


That is very pretty.

I noticed your sig. I'm very curious about the terpenes in weed and would like to ask you some questions. I invite you to visit my Inbox. We have Jell-O salad and the exterminators just came through.


----------



## Craftybiatch (Jun 27, 2016)

jacksmuff said:


> Pulling pots guess the fool don't know what stop means sucked my finger up in the wheel


Prawns ? Crab ?


----------



## Craftybiatch (Jun 27, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> That is very pretty.
> 
> I noticed your sig. I'm very curious about the terpenes in weed and would like to ask you some questions. I invite you to visit my Inbox. We have Jell-O salad and the exterminators just came through.


Jello ? Hmmm. What about seven layer dip ?


----------



## jacksmuff (Jun 27, 2016)

Craftybiatch said:


> Prawns ? Crab ?


Lobster crabs are shit money here and there has been a ban on shrimp for a while now so haven't seen fresh shrimp for years never fished it but could get fresh for 50 cents a lb now if you want local shrimp its over 20 a lb and frozen from years ago or from when they go out to do the count just to slam the ban hammer down


----------



## Craftybiatch (Jun 27, 2016)

jacksmuff said:


> Lobster crabs are shit money here and there has been a ban on shrimp for a while now so haven't seen fresh shrimp for years never fished it but could get fresh for 50 cents a lb now if you want local shrimp its over 20 a lb and frozen from years ago or from when they go out to do the count just to slam the ban hammer down


Jesus. Spot Prawns are minimum $24/lb (that's whole) right now.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jun 27, 2016)

Craftybiatch said:


> Jesus. Spot Prawns are minimum $24/lb (that's whole) right now.


Whole shit that's a rip where you from sure your prawns are a lot bigger than our shrimp


----------



## Craftybiatch (Jun 27, 2016)

jacksmuff said:


> Whole shit that's a rip where you from sure your prawns are a lot bigger than our shrimp


Canadian West Coast


----------



## jacksmuff (Jun 27, 2016)

Craftybiatch said:


> Canadian West Coast


So we have the same shrimp no wonder its a no go you guys are prob slaying them still


----------



## 420God (Jun 28, 2016)

Picked up fireworks for the 4th.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 28, 2016)

I managed to get out of bed and just now put some coffee on.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 28, 2016)

Someone left the sock drawer open....


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 28, 2016)

(The green substance represents human emotion/opinions/decency.)


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 28, 2016)

jacksmuff said:


> Lobster crabs are shit money here and there has been a ban on shrimp for a while now so haven't seen fresh shrimp for years never fished it but could get fresh for 50 cents a lb now if you want local shrimp its over 20 a lb and frozen from years ago or from when they go out to do the count just to slam the ban hammer down


 I read about you losing your finger in another post and was trying to figure out how it happened pulling pots. ..being a MJ site, I was thinking harvesting/moving plant pots. Now it makes sense. ...


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 28, 2016)

i saw a real life midget, standing like 3ft tall coming out a gas station in paint rock tx,.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 28, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i saw a real life midget, standing like 3ft tall coming out a gas station in paint rock tx,.


You don't see many little people out your way, I take it?

NY is full of little people, it seems, heh. (Is that still the preferred vernacular? I know for the longest while 'dwarf' was commonplace...)


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 28, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> You don't see many little people out your way, I take it?
> 
> NY is full of little people, it seems, heh. (Is that still the preferred vernacular? I know for the longest while 'dwarf' was commonplace...)


Little people sounds much more condescending but whay do I know


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 28, 2016)

we refer to them as "people". imagine that


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 28, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Little people sounds much more condescending but whay do I know


Agreed and agreed @abe supercro .


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 28, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> we refer to them as "people". imagine that


Lmao 

Oh abe


----------



## Craftybiatch (Jun 28, 2016)

Finally figured out how to take pics w my scope .


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2016)

Craftybiatch said:


> Finally figured out how to take pics w my scope .


Wow, that is one fucked up moon, hope Mellowman doesn't see it


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 28, 2016)

Wife had hospital procedure today...situation seemed kinda shaky going in, but she came out couple hrs. later with all good news...
Dropped her off at her sister's last night...just 5 minute ride to hospital instead of 50 minute from our place...she insisted I stay home and take care of dogs...and take food to her horse...knew she was OK before 10AM...then did her routine...dogs and horses...horse stays at a barn 15 minutes away with several others...then brought wife home. Her Dr. says light duty rest of the week.

 
horses like attention...back to the grind tomorrow.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 28, 2016)

srh88 said:


> finished the chimney.. well almost, needs an acid wash and flashing. other than pointing a wall, this is the only masonry ive ever done.. and i did the whole thing. demo'd out the old and built the new one from scratch. all i had was a 6 ton pile of stone, a shit load of sand, lime and portland cement. im actually pretty proud of what i accomplished.
> View attachment 3718911 View attachment 3718912
> now they got to do the roof so i can put in my vents and the job is finally over. glad i got to learn some masonry though.. thats some serious work lol.





tangerinegreen555 said:


> Hand dug ditches to bury rain gutter run off line and run out to road... I remember a teacher once telling me after getting a D in a stupid trigonometry test, 'the world needs ditch diggers too'. Yeah...and some of them made more than you hot shot...
> View attachment 3718944 View attachment 3718945
> Dry laid front porch with wider steps, with a wall at sides of steps...then tore it done and seriously began putting it in...not done but you can see the wider steps...Guy walking his dog stops and says, 'make sure you pack that shit down real good...good luck!' Sounded like he had trouble in the past...Lol.
> View attachment 3718947
> ...


WOW. And here I was patting myself on the back for breaking my cherry grouting the stone shower floor.....


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 28, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> we refer to them as "people". imagine that


so "shrimp" is out of the question then?


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 28, 2016)

more painting (starting on exterior surfaces now) and hauled 300lbs of wood trim ONTO the truck OFF the truck, INTO the shed then OUT piece by piece to paint/dry then hauled it all AGAIN to it's final location not he front porch for tomorrow. I know it doesn't sound like much but it's hot and those boards are awkward to carry. Could only manage 3 at a time. 

*my arms are becoming more Linda Hamilton-ish so I got that going for me...


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 28, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> so "shrimp" is out of the question then?


try, "small fry".


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 28, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> try, "small fry".


small guy?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 28, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> small guy?


"pip squeak".


----------



## Craftybiatch (Jun 28, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Wow, that is one fucked up moon, hope Mellowman doesn't see it


The moon grew trichs .


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 28, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> "pip squeak".


----------



## 420God (Jun 29, 2016)

Drove 300 miles yesterday picking up and disposing of half a dozen deer. Real fun in this warm weather. When I got home I found my gaskets waiting for me for the Sierra so I got that put back together for the most part, I'm still waiting on a new manifold. I found a big crack in one of the old ones so it's getting replaced.

 

I started working on the lift this last week while waiting for parts for the Sierra and found the the motor in the lift was corroded beyond repair so I had to replace that too.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 29, 2016)

420God said:


> Drove 300 miles yesterday picking up and disposing of half a dozen deer. Real fun in this warm weather. When I got home I found my gaskets waiting for me for the Sierra so I got that put back together for the most part, I'm still waiting on a new manifold. I found a big crack in one of the old ones so it's getting replaced.
> 
> View attachment 3720176
> 
> ...


do you have to wear any sort of mask when it's this hot out? I'd imagine the smell is unbearable in that heat/humidity


----------



## 420God (Jun 29, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> do you have to wear any sort of mask when it's this hot out? I'd imagine the smell is unbearable in that heat/humidity


I haven't been able to smell since my first year of doing this.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 29, 2016)

Finished modified lay out of front porch...finally! Steps/wall permanently in place, still have to pack down patio surface...original, first draft, first draft with dry laid enclosure...and the final solution...

Original...needed work, obviously...
 

first draft...with narrow steps...ultimately rejected after looking at it a couple days...

 

put up dry laid enclosure to be certain I don't want it (rejected)
 


actually kinda OK...but wider steps are a must so...Rejected again and torn down...


The final solution...wide steps, open patio...no enclosure (it's just a front entrance, the back patio is where it's really happening)...and I wanted steps wide enough to have 2 people help the elderly (or intoxicated) visitors up and down...
 


Had to get a few more stone blocks...just $125 more...no contest at that minimal bump up...still have to pack down patio surface tomorrow...(pretty sure I won't change my mind again...Lol.)


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 29, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Finished modified lay out of front porch...finally! Steps/wall permanently in place, still have to pack down patio surface...original, first draft, first draft with dry laid enclosure...and the final solution...
> 
> Original...needed work, obviously...
> View attachment 3720459
> ...


Wide steps are the way to go. Looks good.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 29, 2016)

111F. Sprinklers, hand water, went inside, about to go out and fire up the grill for a tri-tip. I'm sick of salads


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 29, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Wife had hospital procedure today...situation seemed kinda shaky going in, but she came out couple hrs. later with all good news...
> Dropped her off at her sister's last night...just 5 minute ride to hospital instead of 50 minute from our place...she insisted I stay home and take care of dogs...and take food to her horse...knew she was OK before 10AM...then did her routine...dogs and horses...horse stays at a barn 15 minutes away with several others...then brought wife home. Her Dr. says light duty rest of the week.
> 
> View attachment 3719759
> horses like attention...back to the grind tomorrow.


So glad to hear your wife is well.


----------



## b4ds33d (Jun 29, 2016)

johnny walker platinum and season3 of Lost.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 29, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> do you have to wear any sort of make up when it's this hot out?


FIFY


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 29, 2016)

420God said:


> I haven't been able to smell since my first year of doing this.


What? elaborate please. Meaning the rot killed your olfactory abilities or some other reason.


----------



## 420God (Jun 29, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> What? elaborate please. Meaning the rot killed your olfactory abilities or some other reason.


Yep, or I've gotten used to it. I've never worn a mask.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 29, 2016)

420God said:


> Yep, or I've gotten used to it. I've never worn a mask.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 29, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


>


Bill Cosby was here?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 30, 2016)

Vibrating tamper machine fucked up (and I thought Subaru's never broke down), can't pack down front patio till we get a part...so started dry laying/leveling rear patio...
 
blue Pennsylvania bluestone...(also have green Pa. bluestone and brownstone for tri-color courtyard for later)...
Seems to go well with musket brown block...the fun stuff coming after this, bar and 2 planter walls and running electric lines through garage wall. Then the long awaited courtyard.
Got the ditch witch back for half a day, decided to french drain length of house and run under courtyard to meet up with storm drain near alley. Will plant something there to protect drain outlets. I know whatever goes there will grow big with heavy watering everytime it rains. Rhododendron grew massive at my place at end of the storm drain...
window guys coming to hang new front door later...we tried hanging an interior door couple months ago...couldn't get it until we called in a favor from a contractor who we let use our dumpsters...he got it shimmed and level in 20 minutes...not trying that again, but I think we could do it now...maybe. Lol.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

Spent all week in the fucking 6,000° heat, gutting this '56 Nomad. Every last wire, bolt, piece of trim, and I am completely spent. I can't wait to start slapping new pieces on it. I started my week off today. I'm gonna live it like I mean it. Tossed a bunch of 2 footers into 20gal bags on the porch, and got the grill going. Iced down my Frankenstein ice-chest, got some Anti-Heroes playing on the Hi-Fi. Let thirsty Thursday commence...


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 30, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I read about you losing your finger in another post and was trying to figure out how it happened pulling pots. ..being a MJ site, I was thinking harvesting/moving plant pots. Now it makes sense. ...


Me too!


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 30, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Vibrating tamper machine fucked up (and I thought Subaru's never broke down), can't pack down front patio till we get a part...so started dry laying/leveling rear patio...
> View attachment 3721271
> blue Pennsylvania bluestone...(also have green Pa. bluestone and brownstone for tri-color courtyard for later)...View attachment 3721282
> Seems to go well with musket brown block...the fun stuff coming after this, bar and 2 planter walls and running electric lines through garage wall. Then the long awaited courtyard.
> ...


I can not wait to see the back when you get it finished, you've got the front done lovely and the wider steps were definitely the right choice. You've got me all nostalgic for watching my dad's projects when I was a kid; he built all our fireplaces and garages and everything himself, all sorts of things in beautiful stone and deep varnished wood. Then he got into woodwork in a big way, makes busts of cartoon characters, owls and jewelry boxes and stuff, really intricately carved, he's dead clever.... Anyway, thanks for the trip down memory lane


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 30, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> I can not wait to see the back when you get it finished, you've got the front done lovely and the wider steps were definitely the right choice. You've got me all nostalgic for watching my dad's projects when I was a kid; he built all our fireplaces and garages and everything himself, all sorts of things in beautiful stone and deep varnished wood. Then he got into woodwork in a big way, makes busts of cartoon characters, owls and jewelry boxes and stuff, really intricately carved, he's dead clever.... Anyway, thanks for the trip down memory lane


I've been looking online for a couple gargoyles to put on planter walls...Lol.
See if I can find a couple cool ones that aren't too Stephen Kingish...


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 30, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I've been looking online for a couple gargoyles to put on planter walls...Lol.
> See if I can find a couple cool ones that aren't too Stephen Kingish...


Yes! Gargoyles are great, my mum has some dark beige ones, lol I don't know what kind of stone they are, and they're evil but kind of cute with it, pulling adorable scary faces


----------



## srh88 (Jun 30, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I've been looking online for a couple gargoyles to put on planter walls...Lol.
> See if I can find a couple cool ones that aren't too Stephen Kingish...


 
i got these guys sitting on my light post out front 


someone dinged my work truck today, that dick head.. carpenter was carrying too many 2x4's and it slipped and went down the side of my door.. its small, but it makes me sad lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

made this massive mirror for my wife's dressing room (which i am remodeling) today.

it's really super easy to do. i had three mirrors, one was 12x48x1/8, one was 42x63x1/4, and one was 14x37x1/8.

i took a piece of 4x8 plywood and sketched out exactly where the mirrors would go then glued them down. i had to fir up the two smaller mirrors with 1/8'' plywood so that they would be flush with the bigger one.

then i took the table saw and made some custom 1/4'' firring strips so that the trim would all sit flush as well. then i trimmed it out. the smallest mirror was 37'' across, which meant two 1x6s would work perfect for trimming the sides. i used 1x4s to trim the top and bottom.

then i cased out the sides so you can't see the plywood or firring strips and left a 1/4'' reveal proud of the trim. 

i don't trust the glue at all and didn't like the seams where the mirrors were butting, so i cut a few strips to cover the butts, and then ripped down some scraps to 1/2''x1/2'' to use as butts. that left another nice 1/4'' reveal as well.

all the casing and butts were pre-drilled before nailing them on.

now i just gotta caulk the seams and paint.

and then do the rest of the punch list for finishing this little remodel. 

you can see what i did two days ago,- the window. again, super easy stuff. it's a vinyl replacement, so all you have to do is remove the screws, cut the caulk line inside, go outside and cut the caulk lines out there, and pry it out. then you cut back the drywall to the corner bead and remove it all, especially that ugly stone sill that no one likes. @stone sill FUCK YOU!

fir up from the framing until your new sill will be flush with the brick exterior and go fabricate your new sill. set the window back on top of the sill, shim it until it is level plumb and square and screw it down again. then foam it in right away. the foam sets the window even better than the screws do.

go fabricate new jambs, shim them off the framing to give a perfect reveal on the window, and nail those down. fabricate the casing and nail that shit down too, 1/4 reveal all around is standard. caulk it all in, let the caulk dry, and paint it. 

so easy a caveman can do it.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3721679
> 
> made this massive mirror for my wife's dressing room (which i am remodeling) today.
> 
> ...


I dig it, man....utilitarian and sturdy. Gooooood job. I honed in on the floor, hardwood not the fake vinyl stuff, eh? (My eyesight isn't the best.)
Nothing beats the quality stuff....this is nearly 70 years old, you just _know_ it's seen some action, look at those scars and pockmarks.




I want to strip the crappy paint from the door and the brass, but you get the idea....quality, man, quality....the sort of house that once served as a setting for endless haunted house flicks....


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I dig it, man....utilitarian and sturdy. Gooooood job. I honed in on the floor, hardwood not the fake vinyl stuff, eh? (My eyesight isn't the best.)
> Nothing beats the quality stuff....this is nearly 70 years old, you just _know_ it's seen some action, look at those scars and pockmarks.
> 
> 
> ...


that's cheap ass vinyl at $0.79 a square foot.

be careful stripping paint in a 70 year old house. go out and get a lead paint test kit first. they are cheap and may save your life and health.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> that's cheap ass vinyl at $0.79 a square foot.
> 
> be careful stripping paint in a 70 year old house. go out and get a lead paint test kit first. they are cheap and may save your life and health.


Really, the vinyl stuff? Shiiitttt, my eyes are getting worse....

Oh yeah, this place is full of lead, lol. Most of the door frames are thick steel, like you'd see in schools and prisons. There is asbestos in the walls, too, sigh.
(Possums in the basement, squirrels in the attic....)


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3721679
> 
> made this massive mirror for my wife's dressing room (which i am remodeling) today.
> 
> ...


Nice mirror job. 
I had mirrors mirrors everywhere when we started. Living room, bedrooms, inside closet doors, etc. We framed all the nice ones in stained 1x6's and put them on 3 of 4 walls in bathroom and another in hallway going in. Sizeable bathroom looks fucking huge now with all those mirrors. 1959 pink bathroom fixtures and pink marlite paneling and used Zar merlot stain for 1x6 baseboard trim and mirror framing. Mirrors bounce around the pink and merlot to infinity.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Nice mirror job.
> I had mirrors mirrors everywhere when we started. Living room, bedrooms, inside closet doors, etc. We framed all the nice ones in stained 1x6's and put them on 3 of 4 walls in bathroom and another in hallway going in. Sizeable bathroom looks fucking huge now with all those mirrors. 1959 pink bathroom fixtures and pink marlite paneling and used Zar merlot stain for 1x6 baseboard trim and mirror framing. Mirrors bounce around the pink and merlot to infinity.


i'd love to get a blowjob from my wife in that room.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Really, the vinyl stuff? Shiiitttt, my eyes are getting worse....


nope. the vinyl they make nowadays is getting better. wayyyyyyy better.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> nope. the vinyl they make nowadays is getting better. wayyyyyyy better.


Oh I'm sure, I look at it now and then at Home Depot. As with everything, there are differing grades. I've seen it done poorly, though, where it looks/feels like little more than laminated cardboard. 

I'm a bit let down that I couldn't even tell the _difference_, so I'll blame it on this 2009 monitor and not my deteriorating vision!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Oh I'm sure, I look at it now and then at Home Depot. As with everything, there are differing grades. I've seen it done poorly, though, where it looks/feels like little more than laminated cardboard.
> 
> I'm a bit let down that I couldn't even tell the _difference_, so I'll blame it on this 2009 monitor and not my deteriorating vision!


rubbing alcohol on a lint free rag is great for removing s̶e̶m̶e̶n̶ stains from a monitor.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i'd love to get a blowjob from my wife in that room.


More grandchildren were possibly on my mind in the design of many things here...that craftmatic king size vibrating bed I bought for the master bedroom better pay dividends.


----------



## 420God (Jul 1, 2016)

I got the manifold for the Sierra yesterday and finished putting that back together. When I jumped in to start it I hear, click, click. So I figured the battery had a drain somewhere, tested it and it was only a little under power. Then thought I may have put something together wrong, nope, I can spin the motor, that's ok.

Which leaves the starter, pretty much the only thing that I didn't replace. What are the fucking odds that it would die right as I tried to start it after the rebuild.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 1, 2016)

4738 to 1


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jul 1, 2016)

Just ordered 1G 4-ACO-DMT


----------



## 420God (Jul 1, 2016)

I moved the pigeon from it's small box in the house to a large rabbit cage out in the garage. The tape I had on it's wing fell off and I didn't want to stress it by putting new tape on. It looks like the wing is fused and it can't open it anymore so it'll be a forever pet. I guess they have a 6 year life span in the wild, not sure about domesticated.

Since they're also called Rock Doves, I think I'll be naming it Rocky, because it's a fighter.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 1, 2016)

I got drunk as fuck with @.Pinworm. and @StonedFarmer last night. Woke up thirsty as hell, with a sore butthole... and Im not even mad!!!


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 1, 2016)

Second coffee in and I can't get my shit together....fuck this morning...


----------



## srh88 (Jul 1, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I got drunk as fuck with @.Pinworm. and @StonedFarmer last night. Woke up thirsty as hell, with a sore butthole... and Im not even mad!!!


better be ready to do it again tonight.. grabbed a bottle of jim beam today in between jobs. cheap bourbon = me all kinds of fired up


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 1, 2016)

*sniffles 
nobody ever wants to drink with me

its ok ive already done it without you 









i try to make atleast one intelligent post a day
hasnt hhappened yet


----------



## srh88 (Jul 1, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> *sniffles
> nobody ever wants to drink with me
> 
> its ok ive already done it without you
> ...


trying to get hammered with us?


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 1, 2016)

hummph
nobody invites me

so im postin reckless liquor runnin down my face, i aint even wipin.
let tears mix and make a qwet for my real homies


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 1, 2016)

srh88 said:


> better be ready to do it again tonight.. grabbed a bottle of jim beam today in between jobs. cheap bourbon = me all kinds of fired up


Dis will be interesting. 

Im down. There is a bar that sells beer on the sly. Ill probably grab an 18pack or see if they will ley a bottle go. Lol damn holidays closing the likka stores


----------



## srh88 (Jul 1, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Dis will be interesting.
> 
> Im down. There is a bar that sells beer on the sly. Ill probably grab an 18pack or see if they will ley a bottle go. Lol damn holidays closing the likka stores


better get something man.. i dont care if you drink listerene mouthwash, we are drinking tonight dammit


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 1, 2016)

srh88 said:


> better get something man.. i dont care if you drink listerene mouthwash, we are drinking tonight dammit


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 1, 2016)

Been slangin' all morning for the big weekend. Got rid of a qp one ounce at a time for $1400 so far, many more custies stopping by. May be a record day!


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 1, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Been slangin' all morning for the big weekend. Got rid of a qp one ounce at a time for $1400 so far, many more custies stopping by. May be a record day!


I used to do alright, but I've been hesitant/afraid in recent years since meeting my wife and raising the dogs....if these redneck cops got ahold of me I know I'd go away for it, especially around here.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 1, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I used to do alright, but I've been hesitant/afraid in recent years since meeting my wife and raising the dogs....if these redneck cops got ahold of me I know I'd go away for it, especially around here.


Yep. The risk is why the profit margin is so astronomical. I do my shit in a huge parking lot right by my place, just walking to the store and I see an old friend parking and just get in and chat for a few minutes. Very small risk, especially since they decriminalized up to an ounce in my city. I usually do an ounce or less at a time. It's my life now. I'm not worried, but I am cautious...


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 1, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Yep. The risk is why the profit margin is so astronomical. I do my shit in a huge parking lot right by my place, just walking to the store and I see an old friend parking and just get in and chat for a few minutes. Very small risk, especially since they decriminalized up to an ounce in my city. I usually do an ounce or less at a time. It's my life now. I'm not worried, but I am cautious...


I can't take that risk around here, though. I'm a NYer, and they let me *know* that on the regular. Around here if you don't fit into a very specific category the local throwbacks can make things difficult for you....I'm not gonna fan the flames and end up having a redneck SWAT team smash my windows in and shoot my dogs over a few ounces of green. 
(Not to sound morbid, but once my wife's mom passes on we are OUT of here.)


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2016)

finished off the outside of the window so far today.

there is brick around the window on three sides, and a rather old and shitty looking piece of wood above the window. so i took some mastic smooth trim aluminum coil (@tangerinegreen555 ) and cut out a section, very carefully bending by hand a 1/4'' lip on the bottom side so that i would have something to caulk against. glued it to the wood and let it dry for a bit. then taped off both the brick and the window and went to town.

needed two tubes of caulk and a bunch of rags to cover the sides, both gaps were about 3/4'' of an inch. originally, they used strips of vinyl to cover that gap. i think those are ugly as shit. i just cut the tube as close to the base as possible and at a huge angle. use the angle to "spatula" on the caulk as wide as you can. tool it in by running your finger at an angle. on the corners you just want to spit on your finger and use speed as your friend. remove the tape as soon as you can, do not let the caulk lines dry over the tape. you'll be fucked. if removing the tape messes up your lines, spit on your finger again and use speed to smooth in the line.

i'm still not very good at caulking, but it can take a lifetime to master for idiots like me.



tonight will be more painting inside.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> finished off the outside of the window so far today.
> 
> there is brick around the window on three sides, and a rather old and shitty looking piece of wood above the window. so i took some mastic smooth trim aluminum coil (@tangerinegreen555 ) and cut out a section, very carefully bending by hand a 1/4'' lip on the bottom side so that i would have something to caulk against. glued it to the wood and let it dry for a bit. then taped off both the brick and the window and went to town.
> 
> ...


just put on a nice bead of caulk and run over it with your finger lol.. just dont let it build up or smudge too much. 
sometimes playing with your caulk can be tricky


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 1, 2016)

Nice job, man. I make a fuckin mess with that shit, I've got the hands of an ape....


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2016)

srh88 said:


> just put on a nice bead of caulk and run over it with your finger lol.. just dont let it build up or smudge too much.
> sometimes playing with your caulk can be tricky


if i am caulking to a smooth surface and the gap is not large, i can just lay down a fine bead and tool it in without tape.

but caulking large gaps to uneven surfaces like brick or stucco can get super fucking messy and fuck up the whole job. this i know from experience, i have fucked up many a fine job by trying to caulk without tape.

the tape can make even an amateur shithead like me seem like a genius.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 1, 2016)

srh88 said:


> just put on a nice bead of caulk and run over it with your finger lol.. just dont let it build up or smudge too much.
> sometimes playing with your caulk can be tricky


Tell me more about running your fingers over caulk until it smudges....speak _slowly_...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> finished off the outside of the window so far today.
> 
> there is brick around the window on three sides, and a rather old and shitty looking piece of wood above the window. so i took some mastic smooth trim aluminum coil (@tangerinegreen555 ) and cut out a section, very carefully bending by hand a 1/4'' lip on the bottom side so that i would have something to caulk against. glued it to the wood and let it dry for a bit. then taped off both the brick and the window and went to town.
> 
> ...


That's a kick ass brick color by the way...

just sayin'...


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 1, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Vibrating tamper machine fucked up (and I thought Subaru's never broke down), can't pack down front patio till we get a part...so started dry laying/leveling rear patio...
> View attachment 3721271
> blue Pennsylvania bluestone...(also have green Pa. bluestone and brownstone for tri-color courtyard for later)...View attachment 3721282
> Seems to go well with musket brown block...the fun stuff coming after this, bar and 2 planter walls and running electric lines through garage wall. Then the long awaited courtyard.
> ...


That looks like one of those spatial questions on the SAT, "choose the next shape in the pattern," which I FLUNKED. How can you even figure it out? Looks awesome!

*ETA I flunked the spatial portion, not the whole test....I had to qualify that b/c i'm suffering from very low self esteem right now.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> rubbing alcohol on a lint free rag is great for removing s̶e̶m̶e̶n̶ stains from a monitor.





srh88 said:


> better be ready to do it again tonight.. grabbed a bottle of jim beam today in between jobs. cheap bourbon = me all kinds of fired up





420God said:


> I moved the pigeon from it's small box in the house to a large rabbit cage out in the garage. The tape I had on it's wing fell off and I didn't want to stress it by putting new tape on. It looks like the wing is fused and it can't open it anymore so it'll be a forever pet. I guess they have a 6 year life span in the wild, not sure about domesticated.
> 
> Since they're also called Rock Doves, I think I'll be naming it Rocky, because it's a fighter.
> 
> View attachment 3721959





tangerinegreen555 said:


> More grandchildren were possibly on my mind in the design of many things here...that craftmatic king size vibrating bed I bought for the master bedroom better pay dividends.


Hey you handy men: what's the best way to remove dried latex paint from my door hardware. I had to paint the doors after they were already hung and though I taped, pain still got on some of the harder. This finish is like an oil rubbed bronze from the hardware store. Standard. I've tried scraping it off w/ my fingernail but there are too many doors and I'll end up shredding my already fried nails. Scared to use goof off as it may remove the finish from the hardware. I've googled this and all I've come up with is goof off. I tried a test patch and though it didn't romove the finish, it seemed to have dulled it. Help.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 1, 2016)

srh88 said:


> just put on a nice bead of caulk and run over it with your finger lol.. just dont let it build up or smudge too much.
> sometimes playing with your caulk can be tricky


I have found this technique to be unsuccessful when painting interior walls. I think I've bitched about it on this thread a couple weeks ago . Our house is 116 years old that we're remodeling NO straight lines anywhere. Besides, caulk turns yellow over time and if you paint over it it turns a dif. color than the wall.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 1, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> I have found this technique to be unsuccessful when painting interior walls. I think I've bitched about it on this thread a couple weeks ago . *Our house is 116 years old* that we're remodeling NO straight lines anywhere. Besides, caulk turns yellow over time and if you paint over it it turns a dif. color than the wall.


Oooohhhh...I'd love to see shots of some of the wood/archways/door hardware.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 1, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Oooohhhh...I'd love to see shots of some of the wood/archways/door hardware.


sorry, we got rid of all the doors during demo. I took pics but of rooms, not close-ups. I sold every one of those doors and got some serious $$ for them. but yeah, it's coming along very nicely.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Hey you handy men: what's the best way to remove dried latex paint from my door hardware. I had to paint the doors after they were already hung and though I taped, pain still got on some of the harder. This finish is like an oil rubbed bronze from the hardware store. Standard. I've tried scraping it off w/ my fingernail but there are too many doors and I'll end up shredding my already fried nails. Scared to use goof off as it may remove the finish from the hardware. I've googled this and all I've come up with is goof off. I tried a test patch and though it didn't romove the finish, it seemed to have dulled it. Help.


hmmmmm. i would try to scrape as much off as possible with a razor blade (just the blade itself, not inside a utility knife). then try a few different things: acetone, paint thinner, paint stripper, a combination. some people say to take a rag, make it damp with rubbing alcohol, and let the rag sit on top of the area for 10 minutes.

maybe some super fine steel wool will help too.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 1, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> That looks like one of those spatial questions on the SAT, "choose the next shape in the pattern," which I FLUNKED. How can you even figure it out? Looks awesome!


Catalogue file photo...random placement of 3 different colors:
 

I only got 1040 on SAT's...high enough to randomly juggle 3 colors...Lol.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> hmmmmm. i would try to scrape as much off as possible with a razor blade (just the blade itself, not inside a utility knife). then try a few different things: acetone, paint thinner, paint stripper, a combination. some people say to take a rag, make it damp with rubbing alcohol, and let the rag sit on top of the area for 10 minutes.
> 
> maybe some super fine steel wool will help too.


ahh, will try some 0000 steel wool. hadn't thought of that. got plenty of rubbing alcohol too. I'll test patch that method also. Can't believe all my search turned up was removing paint of hardware from OLD doors. they had already removed the knobs, hinges, etc. Then all pinterest had was a bunch of useless, shitty chick remedies for it. :-/


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> hmmmmm. i would try to scrape as much off as possible with a razor blade (just the blade itself, not inside a utility knife). then try a few different things: acetone, paint thinner, paint stripper, a combination. some people say to take a rag, make it damp with rubbing alcohol, and let the rag sit on top of the area for 10 minutes.
> 
> maybe some super fine steel wool will help too.


And if you need some HEAVY-gauge steel wool I can send a Ziploc filled with my back hair trimmings.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 1, 2016)

FFS lou.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 1, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> And if you need some HEAVY-gauge steel wool I can send a Ziploc filled with my back hair trimmings.


pubes work better


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 1, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> pubes work better


Lou shaves, he moonlights as an underwear model for swarthy types


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 1, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Lou shaves, he moonlights as an underwear model for swarthy types


The word swarthy is such a perfect word for what it means.

Here's what came up when I hit "images" for it:


A ginger??? fuck no







Um, Greg Allman? HELLL NAW












I guess this guy @Singlemalt the caption under him was "swarthy Italian" LOL







This is a Greek guy. I wouldn't exactly say "swarthy"


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 1, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> pubes work better


Naturally, but it'd HAVE to be back hair in my case.....see, I've tried trimming my pubes/taint hairs several times, and each time the scissors bend and the trimmers short out.


@UncleBuck - I know, right? Imagine my poor wife having to use hedge trimmers on my shoulders...


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 1, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Lou shaves, he moonlights as an underwear model for swarthy types


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 1, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> *sniffles
> nobody ever wants to drink with me
> 
> its ok ive already done it without you
> ...


Wanna go camping?


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 1, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Naturally, but it'd HAVE to be back hair in my case.....see, I've tried trimming my pubes/taint hairs several times, and each time the scissors bend and the trimmers short out.
> 
> 
> @UncleBuck - I know, right? Imagine my poor wife having to use hedge trimmers on my shoulders...


You don't send SHAVED hairs... Yank those bitches out by the root


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 1, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Been slangin' all morning for the big weekend. Got rid of a qp one ounce at a time for $1400 so far, many more custies stopping by. May be a record day!


$350 an oz?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 1, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


>


The great Al Lettieri! He plays a _supreme_ scumbag. Gotta see him in these if nothing else:


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 1, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> The great Al Lettieri! He plays a _supreme_ scumbag. Gotta see him in these if nothing else:
> 
> View attachment 3722423
> 
> View attachment 3722424


Virgil "the Turk" Sollozzo


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 1, 2016)

Sollozzo....pseudo-ambitious rat fuck....fuckin junk slinger...


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 1, 2016)

Im exhausted from a day of shopping. ..hate shopping in all forms. But a new wardrobe was needed. 











Penis


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 1, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> Penis


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 1, 2016)

I got those red/yellow stockings from Goodwill...


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 1, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Wanna go camping?



i do love camping..


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 1, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I got those red/yellow stockings from Goodwill...


Its best to go to the thrift store on saturdays bc the 50% off sale ....as long as you can get past the smell


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 1, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i do love camping..


Hey, who _doesn't_?


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 1, 2016)

mmmm
a warm embrace on a cold night, through some fresh cedar in the fire for added crackling....


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 1, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> Im exhausted from a day of shopping. ..hate shopping in all forms. But a new wardrobe was needed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My women don't need no steenking wardrobe


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 1, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> mmmm
> a warm embrace on a cold night, through some fresh cedar in the fire for added crackling....


The damn cleaners one year gave me a spring bag instead of the winter bag I gave them. They were both od green and I didn't notice. 

Decided to go camping one night with a buddy. It got below zero and there I was in a bag rated for 32 degrees.

I got cold. No fire, couple feet of snow. 

Before long I was in my buddies sleeping bag. It was the only way to stay warm.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 1, 2016)

i cant belive i put through lol
cant even blame spell check, dont have it.. if yall couldnt tell


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 1, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> My women don't need no steenking wardrobe


Just some tater sacks ay. I know you like em with dirty feet and a cpl bruises ;p im drunk! Gahaaaa


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jul 1, 2016)

Woke up whent to the liquor store and got a 40 and rolled up a fatty wached menace to society and called my boyz and had bbq and played dominoes.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 1, 2016)

hellmutt bones said:


> Woke up whent to the liquor store and got a 40 and rolled up a fatty wached menace to society and called my boyz and had bbq and played dominoes.


Aounds like a typical friday. Smoke any menthols?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 1, 2016)

hellmutt bones said:


> Woke up whent to the liquor store and got a 40 and rolled up a fatty wached menace to society and called my boyz and had bbq and played dominoes.


Thrown in a BJ and that sounds like the perfect night...


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 1, 2016)

Automated my autopots from rdwc Rez so no more nute changes till winter.. planted 60 tomatoes.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 1, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> $350 an oz?


Yep. I give a break on the ounce, but not to everyone. Some are fine paying $400. I have a few suburban guys that buy 1/2 oz. at a time for $240! I love those guys...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 1, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> The damn cleaners one year gave me a spring bag instead of the winter bag I gave them. They were both od green and I didn't notice.
> 
> Decided to go camping one night with a buddy. It got below zero and there I was in a bag rated for 32 degrees.
> 
> ...


On some level you probably knew that you were bringing a spring bag. Your subconscious knew it was the only way that you'd have an excuse to sleep with your buddy. Our minds are always working toward our most dominant thoughts. J/K


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 2, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Yep. I give a break on the ounce, but not to everyone. Some are fine paying $400. I have a few suburban guys that buy 1/2 oz. at a time for $240! I love those guys...


Jesus Christ I live in the wrong part of the country!
1600 an elbow in my area. :/


----------



## Lamborghini leg lock (Jul 2, 2016)

Had to smoke one with my brother! I'm out of town for a funeral


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 2, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Yep. I give a break on the ounce, but not to everyone. Some are fine paying $400. I have a few suburban guys that buy 1/2 oz. at a time for $240! I love those guys...


We used to grow small fields decades ago for money (and free weed).

About a decade ago I started experimenting with indoor grows. Now, even though everybody could use extra money, I'm too greedy to part with something I put all that time into...

I'm still a big hit at parties though .

I remember a guy getting $750 a zip for real Haze here 5 or 6 yrs. ago. That was seven fifty, not a misprint. Some guys will pay anything to have the best. Ever watch those Mecum car auctions?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 2, 2016)

I've never seen those auctions, but I looked it up once you mentioned it. Fancy stuff. I'd love to try an outdoor grow, or soil at all one day. I don't mind parting with my product: it's more money than I could make at anything else, keeps me out of the rat race, and affords me lots of free time. You're right, people really pay for quality. I've got a few people that drive an hour one way to buy my dank, even though they have a local connection. There's something about buds that are super frosty and in their original shape (no compression or packing) that people really dig. I think I'll ride out this prohibition thing to the very end...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 2, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Jesus Christ I live in the wrong part of the country!View attachment 3722560
> 1600 an elbow in my area. :/


Gorgeous lady! Which strain? Gotta love the midwestern black market


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 2, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Gorgeous lady! Which strain? Gotta love the midwestern black market


That's purple cookies X animal cookies.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 2, 2016)

tisk tisk.

still lettin zips cuties go of landrace sativa go for 2 bills, all day


^
i need sleep lol.


----------



## 420God (Jul 2, 2016)

I attached the lift to the flatbed yesterday. Turned out to be a bit harder than I thought it would. I was trying to keep it open like a bear trap while working on it, it was under a lot of pressure from the spring that helps flip the deck over.

I was drunk when I ordered the decals so barbwire it is. It's a farm truck so I'm cool with it. Also picked up an aluminum tool box to hold straps, gives me a little more room in the cab.

  
I welded and bolted the lift on because I'm not sure of the DOT regulations on that, they usually frown on welded hitches.

Today I'm doing the wiring and it should finish up the flatbed. And the starter should be here this afternoon for the Sierra.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 2, 2016)

Fixin to pour concrete on a Satureday morning I'll post finished pick later..


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 2, 2016)

Not finished but pretty sure I am..
It's not my project I'm just cheap labor..lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 2, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Yep. I give a break on the ounce, but not to everyone. Some are fine paying $400. I have a few suburban guys that buy 1/2 oz. at a time for $240! I love those guys...


I can get $20-25 a gram here. So 5-600 oz. But its illegal and hard to get good indoor here.

I don't sell though.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 2, 2016)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 3722783 Not finished but pretty sure I am..
> It's not my project I'm just cheap labor..lol


Jerry, watch your dogs and kids. Those Cycas revoluta (sago palms) are very toxic. Nice pond, stocked?


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 2, 2016)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 3722783 Not finished but pretty sure I am..
> It's not my project I'm just cheap labor..lol


Thats gonna look awesome Jer..love the Sago Palms


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 2, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Jerry, watch your dogs and kids. Those Cycas revoluta (sago palms) are very toxic. Nice pond, stocked?


Ah I did not know that, not my house or palm but I'll heed the warning.lol. Pond has bass (little) catfish and bluegill.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 2, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> The damn cleaners one year gave me a spring bag instead of the winter bag I gave them. They were both od green and I didn't notice.
> 
> Decided to go camping one night with a buddy. It got below zero and there I was in a bag rated for 32 degrees.
> 
> ...




that reminds me

 



sleeping bag and a couple half decent liquors bro


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 2, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> that reminds me
> 
> View attachment 3723192
> 
> ...


Whats the bottle on the right?


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 2, 2016)

zaya gran reserva (12yr)
-rum


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 2, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> that reminds me
> 
> View attachment 3723192
> 
> ...


I got a spot here in the mountains that has a cave, swimming hole, waterfall and sand beach at one spot. in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 2, 2016)

Lettuce,
I will now eat a salad. Oil and Vinegar dressing.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 2, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3723216 Lettuce,View attachment 3723217
> I will now eat a salad. Oil and Vinegar dressing.


a dab of caramelized garlic on that leafhopper is good eatin


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 2, 2016)

I went got more fruit. Today I ended up making lemon cake with blueberry tooping, raspberry jam. Also so a hippy friend ate some artistic paper. 

Borrowed a yonder mountain record (the show) im sooooo happpy


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 2, 2016)

went lighter on oil n vine, in midnight-salad.
topped w can of tuna, sea salt, curry and cayenne spice
blended w c'boni *lemon greek yogurt,* instead of mayo
and raw garlic cloves diced. carrot sticks too, yeah don't forget them!





So This Evening, on radio broadcast
::do you even radio::

Listened to Garrison Keillor, 73,

for his-final-appearance hosting _Prairie Home Companion_. He ran it for 42 years


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 2, 2016)

Wqs it here i mentioned my lemon cake?

It looks haggard now but i ate all that then did acid.

Ill eat the rest on my comedown/ people who stop through wi have a munch.

Basically i should make more. Im gunna pretend it is 1967 and geek to aome dead

Can i do the entire anthology? Lets find out.

Edit pic


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 2, 2016)

And ya thats becel in the background. Sue me.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 3, 2016)

so far I've brewed a stellar cup of coffee via the pour over method. Hope the rest of the day goes this smooth. Have to work 7 days a week for the next couple weeks to get this project done.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 3, 2016)

Made coffee, drank it while smoking a cig. Then I changed a res out(rdwc) and cut some clones. Slapped them in the aerocloner bucket thingy. Trimmed up a king kong seedling(dr underground) and did a little more training on the cherry bomb in veg. Been lol'ing on skywalkers thread and then made a joke about someones mum. So far it's been a good morning.


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 3, 2016)

I have succeeded in not forcing my ecig through my fella's eye despite fantasising about it in graphic detail while he spews vile spite about my family and slags off my children. I think he's noticed I don't listen anymore when he's just cruel to me so has had to expand his repertoire but I haven't killed him or myself yet so I'm doing ok.


----------



## ChewChellios (Jul 3, 2016)

i have succeeded to make a good batch of cannabutter and made eggs with it.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 3, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Made coffee, drank it while smoking a cig. So far it's been a good morning.


Shouldn't there have been the morning caffeinated atomic shits in there somewhere Gar?


----------



## 420God (Jul 3, 2016)

I got wood. 

 

That's an 8ft fire ring, should be a good fire.


----------



## ChewChellios (Jul 3, 2016)

420God said:


> I got wood.
> 
> View attachment 3723541
> 
> That's an 8ft fire ring, should be a good fire.


Wow nice place to live man!


----------



## 420God (Jul 3, 2016)

ChewChellios said:


> Wow nice place to live man!


Thank you! It's one of my biggest accomplishments.


----------



## ChewChellios (Jul 3, 2016)

420God said:


> Thank you! It's one of my biggest accomplishments.


Wish to be you one day man!


----------



## srh88 (Jul 3, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> I have succeeded in not forcing my ecig through my fella's eye despite fantasising about it in graphic detail while he spews vile spite about my family and slags off my children. I think he's noticed I don't listen anymore when he's just cruel to me so has had to expand his repertoire but I haven't killed him or myself yet so I'm doing ok.


i would treat you right bitch!


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i would treat you right bitch!


And I'd make you sandwiches and bring you beers!


----------



## srh88 (Jul 3, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> And I'd make you sandwiches and bring you beers!


oh man thats perfection


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> oh man thats perfection


A wise woman once told me that a woman should be an angel in the kitchen, a lady in the living room (I build a great spliff) and a whore in the bedroom. It seemed like good advice so I took it to heart.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 3, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> A wise woman once told me that a woman should be an angel in the kitchen, a lady in the living room (I build a great spliff) and a whore in the bedroom. It seemed like good advice so I took it to heart.


thats great advice.. will you marry me?

@420God is this guy related to you? lol


----------



## 420God (Jul 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> thats great advice.. will you marry me?
> 
> @420God is this guy related to you? lol


Wow. That was cool, and gave me some ideas.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2016)

No room to lay the ribs on the grill so I toothpicked them to the side of the pork butt LOL not to bad for being drunk off my ass. I still need to go roll some joints sigh. Only about 4 or so more hours to go on the ribs and I'm about an hour away from stall on my butt.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 3, 2016)

mmmmmmmmm


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 3, 2016)

I accomplished this ^

Oh, and I did 14 push-ups in a row this morning.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 3, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3723777
> I accomplished this ^
> 
> Oh, and I did 14 push-ups in a row this morning.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 3, 2016)

Bay windows arrived on schedule 8 AM...
 

Hours of cutting and fitting later...

   

Provia entrance door with Emtek hardware, Larson storm door...Only took 3 days to get hardware to work right...no instructions, window guys who hung door with Emtek...so how was it fixed? YT videos like everything else. Lol. (the key wouldn't open lock or run deadbolt...had to finely file a tiny pin...$500 hardware that you have to fuck with to get it to function...thanks Emtek!)
  

place is startin' shape up nice though...


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 3, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3723777
> I accomplished this ^
> 
> Oh, and I did 14 push-ups in a row this morning.


my drunk eyes thought thowe were all 7's

i was like ....
i knew it!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 3, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Bay windows arrived on schedule 8 AM...
> View attachment 3723779
> 
> Hours of cutting and fitting later...
> ...


Sweet! Excellent job Tanger. Looks real fine


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 3, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3723777
> I accomplished this ^
> 
> Oh, and I did 14 push-ups in a row this morning.


Shoot, I don't think I have 22 pm's TOTAL.... not for a day. We're voting you miss popular Pinny


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 3, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Shoot, I don't think I have 22 pm's TOTAL.... not for a day. We're voting you miss popular Pinny


I deleted 13 or so this morning. I am a pretty huge gossip.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 3, 2016)

painted floor, wall, door trim for the entire house. puttied the holes, must touch up tomorrow. 10 days left until house is done.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 3, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Shoot, I don't think I have 22 pm's TOTAL..


Hell, we'd all be happy to send you one if you like...


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 3, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Hell, we'd all be happy to send you one if you like...


Only one?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 4, 2016)

Im in this trap house.

Dude doesnt haveoney for his crack.

Im pizsed

I accomplished saying fuck y yo thesr cuties


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 4, 2016)

Just ordered an 8 bag (5 gallon) bubble bag kit off ebay.


----------



## panhead (Jul 4, 2016)

Cooked three dozen steaks for family & friends , watched the fireworks with the grand kids , now I'm working on a bottle of slum level cognac but it was a gift & still gets me fucked up so I aint complaining .


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 4, 2016)

panhead said:


> Cooked three dozen steaks for family & friends , watched the fireworks with the grand kids , now I'm working on a bottle of slum level cognac but it was a gift & still gets me fucked up so I aint complaining .


don't forget "making drunken homicidal posts towards mexicans and blacks in politics", "nearly having a stroke when buck trolls me", and "pissing myself twice before passing out in a drunken blackout".


----------



## 420God (Jul 5, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Just ordered an 8 bag (5 gallon) bubble bag kit off ebay.


Did you go with the Virtual Sun set? I've been thinking about getting some.


----------



## april (Jul 5, 2016)

Finally finished the bunkhouse at the cottage! ! 
We made it look like a shed to keep the bylaw officers away...lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2016)

About 2 - 3 AM I swear I will never cook another, then I eat it and forget all the pain.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 5, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 3724862
> 
> About 2 - 3 AM I swear I will never cook another, then I eat it and forget all the pain.


 It's a meateorite!!


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 5, 2016)

april said:


> Finally finished the bunkhouse at the cottage! !View attachment 3724813View attachment 3724814 View attachment 3724815
> We made it look like a shed to keep the bylaw officers away...lol


Nice!! Looks so cozy. I like the flooring color. What is that? Wood? Laminate?


----------



## april (Jul 5, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Nice!! Looks so cozy. I like the flooring color. What is that? Wood? Laminate?


Thanks it's so awesome! ! I'm kinda jealous my daughter will luv it in a few yrs lol talk about playhouse! Ya my guy wanted to match the walls and floors..I went the other direction and picked a dark laminate. .we settled on the one I picked! 
Now I just gotta make some quilts !!


----------



## sunni (Jul 5, 2016)

Well movers are packing my house 

So really I've accomplished a lot and nothing all at the same time


----------



## panhead (Jul 5, 2016)

I got a Black Lives Matter thread deleted in record time lol , under 3 minutes );


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 5, 2016)

Panhead, I hope you weren't really banned... that would be ridiculous.



420God said:


> Did you go with the Virtual Sun set? I've been thinking about getting some.


Herbal Ice was the name, they were under 30$, so we'll see how they last. I got em as an extra set before my others are spent.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 5, 2016)

sunni said:


> Well movers are packing my house
> 
> So really I've accomplished a lot and nothing all at the same time


Ive moved more than u and let me tell u it never gets easier


----------



## april (Jul 5, 2016)

panhead said:


> I got a Black Lives Matter thread deleted in record time lol , under 3 minutes );


They hijacked the Toronto pride parade claiming the black gay/lesbian /trans community are being left out..umm seriously a black man is president and half the people I saw on TV we're black..gay..trans and having a great time up until the black nazis decided they are more important. ..seriously if people actually fought for equal rights these gender/race issues wouldn't exist..but all I see are people demanding to have more rights than others or be treated better not equal. ..it's 2016 not 1920..we all drink from the same water fountain. ..imagine if the kkk had pulled this stunt...or let's start an organization called white people matter..funny how that would be labeled as racist. ..guess u can only support ur own race if ur not Caucasian. ..


----------



## panhead1952 (Jul 5, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> don't forget "making drunken homicidal posts towards mexicans and blacks in politics", "nearly having a stroke when buck trolls me", and "pissing myself twice before passing out in a drunken blackout".


And when I woke I found you doing this .


----------



## panhead1952 (Jul 5, 2016)

And when I posted a video of beloved Black Lives Matter member aka BLACK HITLER I got banned lols .

BTW people the white dude playing step n fetch it is bucky boy .


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 5, 2016)

panhead1952 said:


> And when I woke I found you doing this .


panhead, did you get placed on 'discourage'? I know you weren't banned


----------



## panhead1952 (Jul 5, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> panhead, did you get placed on 'discourage'? I know you weren't banned


Haha hey what's up bro , I like how you put it " discouraged " but yeah , within 3 minutes of me posting the black lives matter video I was shall we say " discouraged " , locked out of my account password .

Did you have a good 4th ? I'm stuck steam cleaning , the grand kids had an accident this afternoon & spilled chocolate custard from Culvers on my wife's bone white carpet , white is a bitch to get clean .

When I vanish you guys will know why , I'm not hiding behind a sock to play here lol , that's why I used this staff known account to post from , fuckers , i was just starting to have fun being back


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2016)

april said:


> They hijacked the Toronto pride parade claiming the black gay/lesbian /trans community are being left out..umm seriously a black man is president and half the people I saw on TV we're black..gay..trans and having a great time up until the black nazis decided they are more important. ..seriously if people actually fought for equal rights these gender/race issues wouldn't exist..but all I see are people demanding to have more rights than others or be treated better not equal. ..it's 2016 not 1920..we all drink from the same water fountain. ..imagine if the kkk had pulled this stunt...or let's start an organization called white people matter..funny how that would be labeled as racist. ..guess u can only support ur own race if ur not Caucasian. ..


a boss tells all of his workers that if they all work hard and get the project done on time they will be paid equally for their hard work.

the crew works hard together and gets the project done on time. 

it's payday, and the boss starts handing out checks, but only pays the black workers 3/5th of what he pays the white workers.

so the black employees confront their boss. "hey, why are you paying us less? our paychecks matter"

the boss replies back: "hey now, ALL paychecks matter".

people voiced similar complaints as you back in the 1960s when blacks were fighting for equal rights too. so this is really just history repeating itself.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2016)

panhead1952 said:


> I got banned





panhead1952 said:


> I'm not hiding behind a sock


LOL on so many levels.


----------



## panhead1952 (Jul 5, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> LOL on so many levels.


Haha I hoped you'd see the irony


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 5, 2016)

panhead1952 said:


> Haha hey what's up bro , I like how you put it " discouraged " but yeah , within 3 minutes of me posting the black lives matter video I was shall we say " discouraged " , locked out of my account password .
> 
> Did you have a good 4th ? I'm stuck steam cleaning , the grand kids had an accident this afternoon & spilled chocolate custard from Culvers on my wife's bone white carpet , white is a bitch to get clean .
> 
> When I vanish you guys will know why , I'm not hiding behind a sock to play here lol , that's why I used this staff known account to post from , fuckers , i was just starting to have fun being back


Well shit, hope your original account wasn't banned. That doesn't add up. It should work normally in 30 days time, so same time, next month 

Soon as you started posting after your hiatus, you started to take a lot of heat. "Politics" Yum, Yum... eat em up tiger... Guess the powers that be don't want you dishing much back. And it's only carpet man, take er easy.

If you're not around for a bit, have an excellent summer.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 5, 2016)

I woke up this morning pain-free, was lovely.


----------



## panhead1952 (Jul 5, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I woke up this morning pain-free, was lovely.


Alcohol or weed induced painlessness ? 

Pot don't work for my pain anymore .


----------



## april (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 5, 2016)

april said:


> View attachment 3725121


Your avatar reminds me of:


----------



## april (Jul 5, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Your avatar reminds me of:
> 
> View attachment 3725126


Jesus now dolls are making duck face selfies..I thought my avi was cute..she's more creepy. .

Ur avi is like a big angry hairy mcnugget or something? ??


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 5, 2016)

april said:


> Jesus now dolls are making duck face selfies..I thought my avi was cute..she's more creepy. .
> 
> Ur avi is like a big angry hairy mcnugget or something? ??


I only know of that particular doll because my wife collects 'em.


"Hairy McNugget"?!


----------



## april (Jul 5, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I only know of that particular doll because my wife collects 'em.
> 
> 
> "Hairy McNugget"?!
> ...


What kind of dolls are they?

Gentle giant eh...I still say u look like the hamburgulars weird cousin. .why don't u have an upper lip??..bet u can't say "MISSISSIPPI "..


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 5, 2016)

panhead1952 said:


> Pot don't work for my pain anymore .


try a 300 mg cococanna capsule one evening and i'll bet your symptoms subside a little. you'd at least get a few more hours of deeper sleep.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 5, 2016)

Filled in holes and touched up paint today. The new door knob didn't line up with old wall bubble door stop...had no idea how it was attached so I started cutting through it with a utility knife... 
came right off, just sticky glued...
taped around hole, joint compound smoothed in...
 
pretty much a boring day...I hate touch up work.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm attempting to clean my garage right now but getting distracted by beer, animal cookies and jeopardy.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 5, 2016)

^
my cup

^your cup 



dont drink my drank bitch!
its got lean in it






a little muddy, maybe my lean has monster in it


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 5, 2016)

Spent a good portion of the day driving, it's ok because it's summer and I was on highways mostly. I'm stressed because of the amount of stuff I have to do in the next month or so, and I think today was more productive than I give it credit for.

I have a playlist of old commercials from when I was a kid on YouTube and I listened to those while driving. The road I was on was one that I used to go down when I was younger, so it felt kinda cool, and I was able to not think about work and decompress.

Good stuff.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 6, 2016)

lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 6, 2016)

last challenging project of the remodel is done enough for now.

  

all of this just to hold some purses and shoes. still need to buy at least 1-2 more sheets of melamine to make a shoe divider and more vertical support for the long shelves.

i don't have a table saw that extends to 24'', so i had to cut all the pieces with a jigsaw. even if i had a table saw, it would still chip the melamine. even some of the factory edges had significant chips, and i sorted through these heavy ass sheets for the best ones.

so long story short i did caulk the butts. i was hesitant to do so, but i tried a couple and it looked great. couldn't even see the caulk line if you tried and any slight gaps disappeared. i still need to buy and apply some white acrylic touch up paint for all the borders where the banding meets the factory edges. then those slight chips should disappear as well.

not much else on the punchlist after i get that done.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> last challenging project of the remodel is done enough for now.
> 
> View attachment 3725497 View attachment 3725498
> 
> ...


Yup, that's melamine for you. A skill saw(i'd put masking tape on the underside) with a finish blade works. Just clamp on a guide  and go. I don't own a sliding chop/miter saw either.

The only thing I have left to do this summer is shoot on the base and finish it. That's it! Full remodel has been achieved. From new stucco exterior to new sheetrock. Gonna wait to put in the new carpet once the addition is done, which I'm not going to be doing for quite a while, because I'll have to shut down the grow here. I no want to shut down the grow here. But I need to add on, sell, move on to the next house. FML


UncleBuck said:


> caulk the butts


Don't you just love caulking butts? I sure do!


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 6, 2016)

im reporting my posts
im beginning to offend myself


----------



## 420God (Jul 6, 2016)

Finally got the truck running good again. After replacing the starter I found a couple bad ground connections that were messing with the electrical.

I paid $600 for the truck and put another $1,400 or so into it. Damn near new everything.

Before and after.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 6, 2016)

420God said:


> Finally got the truck running good again. After replacing the starter I found a couple bad ground connections that were messing with the electrical.
> 
> I paid $600 for the truck and put another $1,400 or so into it. Damn near new everything.
> 
> ...


Damn bro, that looks clean as fuck!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> im reporting my posts
> im beginning to offend myself


snitch 

BTW it's those Monster drinks.


420God said:


> Finally got the truck running good again. After replacing the starter I found a couple bad ground connections that were messing with the electrical.
> 
> I paid $600 for the truck and put another $1,400 or so into it. Damn near new everything.
> 
> ...


You could have a lucrative sideline flipping cars, trucks, you did a very nice job.


----------



## 420God (Jul 6, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Damn bro, that looks clean as fuck!


Thanks! It turned out better than I thought it would. Striping the trim and decals off gave it a streamline look. Those are even the original rims, I just sanded and repainted them.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 6, 2016)

420God said:


> Thanks! It turned out better than I thought it would. Striping the trim and decals off gave it a streamline look. Those are even the original rims, I just sanded and repainted them.


----------



## 420God (Jul 6, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> You could have a lucrative sideline flipping cars, trucks, you did a very nice job.


I've been thinking about that now that I have a shop to work in. I could do one or two of these a year and probably triple my money on each one.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 6, 2016)

all I did today so far was learn that this type of damage from cicadas is called flagging


----------



## Downtowntillman (Jul 6, 2016)

On the way to home Depot I looked down and I see m
y trip mileage. 

I had to slow down to get the needle out of the way. It was a 55 mph zone..


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 6, 2016)

420God said:


> I got wood.
> 
> View attachment 3723541
> 
> That's an 8ft fire ring, should be a good fire.


Need one! How many bricks do I need.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 6, 2016)

I finished two more apartments today. I was going to work on the death mobile after work but it's 109 in the shade and there ain't no shade out there. So I'm drinking iced tea and playing Fallout 2.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 6, 2016)

Woke,coffee,watered,fapped,napped,transplanted from cloner,cleaned,showered,fapped


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 6, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> Woke,coffee,watered,fapped,napped,transplanted from cloner,cleaned,showered,fapped


Was there fapping? Please, slowly and in great detail, describe this process...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 6, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> Woke,coffee,watered,fapped,napped,transplanted from cloner,cleaned,showered,fapped


Women fap??!! Who'd a thunk it


----------



## Downtowntillman (Jul 6, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Women fap??!! Who'd a thunk it



Flicking the bean!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 6, 2016)

The Dirty DJ...


----------



## srh88 (Jul 6, 2016)

it was almost a 100 out here today.. humid as fuck. had to pull a well pump manually because my pump puller took a shit. the pump was ridiculously deep and i re did all the lines from it to the house. i picked the best day ever to wear a black shirt and jeans. i am fucking beat.. 11 hour job outside in the sun killing myself


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 6, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> lol
> View attachment 3725490


Wait, you can get on the internet using a cellular tele-o-phone?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 6, 2016)

Ham bone soup with jalapeno cheddar corn bread. That's what I did today.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 6, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Wait, you can get on the internet using a cellular tele-o-phone?
> 
> View attachment 3725930


Yea I got one of them there new fangled smartphone doohickeys.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 6, 2016)

srh88 said:


> it was almost a 100 out here today.. humid as fuck. had to pull a well pump manually because my pump puller took a shit. the pump was ridiculously deep and i re did all the lines from it to the house. i picked the best day ever to wear a black shirt and jeans. i am fucking beat.. 11 hour job outside in the sun killing myself


I hear ya about the humidity. Had to remove 1988 AC unit to put in new sidewalk, gave it away for a guy to set up at his camp. Bought a new one but it's just sitting there until sidewalk is done...

so it's fucking hot inside now too.
Getting bogged down working more than a couple hrs. inside, have to go outside for breeze relief...

still patching and touching up then wait for shit to dry...over and over...
joint compound, wait to dry, sand, do it again, repeat...
then 2 coats primer, 3 coats paint so it looks like the rest of the room...
Another couple days I guess...shit does not fucking dry fast when it's humid!


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 6, 2016)

srh88 said:


> it was almost a 100 out here today.. humid as fuck. had to pull a well pump manually because my pump puller took a shit. the pump was ridiculously deep and i re did all the lines from it to the house. i picked the best day ever to wear a black shirt and jeans. i am fucking beat.. 11 hour job outside in the sun killing myself


I feel ya bro.. Cept I work inside..


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 6, 2016)

jerryb73 said:


> I feel ya bro.. Cept I work inside..
> View attachment 3725942


Not sure if that number is temp or humidity.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 6, 2016)

jerryb73 said:


> Not sure if that number is temp or humidity.


I think you just fall over when they add up to 185ish...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 6, 2016)

Yesterday I started to install 900 sq/ft of geotex in the yard I am working on. Got there today and it was around 90, fenced in so no breeze, we started to wheelbarrow the first of 9 yards of 1/4 down over black fabric. 3 of the 9 are black granite.

This _is_ the fml thread, yeah?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 7, 2016)

the punchlist is so small. mostly just touch up painting. my erection is growing bulbous.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 7, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Yep. I give a break on the ounce, but not to everyone. Some are fine paying $400. I have a few suburban guys that buy 1/2 oz. at a time for $240! I love those guys...


How? Where? I must be dealing with the wrong people..I'm getting shit from [email protected]$300/Z..and I always throw in a little extra. It's better than the shit i used to pay $300/z for...so WTF? Barely in the game and sick of it..i need a wholesaler.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 7, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Just ordered an 8 bag (5 gallon) bubble bag kit off ebay.


Generics or name brand? I need a new set, the $50 set i bought was junk and falling apart the first time i used it...go figure... Let us know how they work out.

NM saw the other posts..lol


----------



## Downtowntillman (Jul 7, 2016)

Well she has been doing good hiding. People tend to not see whats right in front of them. 

But she will be noticed soon. Doubt there will be any articles this time though. But it's gonna be funny when it's found.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 7, 2016)

Forgot to paint bottom concrete at entrance door...Fuck! Extreme bond primer today...musket brown tomorrow.

Outdoor crew needs more gravel base for stonework...Gravel delivery always brightens everyone's day. Can you guess why?
 
 
Nice delivery driver...we'll need more gravel soon...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 7, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> How? Where? I must be dealing with the wrong people..I'm getting shit from [email protected]$300/Z..and I always throw in a little extra. It's better than the shit i used to pay $300/z for...so WTF? Barely in the game and sick of it..i need a wholesaler.


Chicago. I deal mostly with mostly with musicians, artists, and DJs. $400 oz is pretty standard, so people really like my $50 break on that. I also do $50 eighths, which is REALLY hard to find. Most charge at least $60. My shit is much better than the comp, and I always throw in extra, too. Most custies that stop by because their regular dude is MIA become regulars of mine. I've thought of a wholesaler, but I'm too greedy. I want all that middle man money. Love this city...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 7, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Chicago. I deal mostly with mostly with musicians, artists, and DJs. $400 oz is pretty standard, so people really like my $50 break on that. I also do $50 eighths, which is REALLY hard to find. Most charge at least $60. My shit is much better than the comp, and I always throw in extra, too. Most custies that stop by because their regular dude is MIA become regulars of mine. I've thought of a wholesaler, but I'm too greedy. I want all that middle man money. Love this city...


They charge $70 for what they call a 'cut' here. Lol. There's 9 cuts in an oz. with a gram left over so $70 for 3 gm.

And they fucking buy it!

Kids 

and it's not as good as what I grow, I think they screen off the buds 1st too. crazy!


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 7, 2016)

Today is my 3 year RIU anniversary.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 7, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Today is my 3 year RIU anniversary.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 7, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Today is my 3 year RIU anniversary.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 7, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3726643


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 7, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Chicago. I deal mostly with mostly with musicians, artists, and DJs. $400 oz is pretty standard, so people really like my $50 break on that. I also do $50 eighths, which is REALLY hard to find. Most charge at least $60. My shit is much better than the comp, and I always throw in extra, too. Most custies that stop by because their regular dude is MIA become regulars of mine. I've thought of a wholesaler, but I'm too greedy. I want all that middle man money. Love this city...


You must deal with all the yuppies in Lincoln park, wicker park, egdewater etc....because I'm a Chicagoan born and raised (just moved 2 weeks ago) and $60 is by no means standard. There are a million dealers in Chicago and 45-50 is standard for an 8th. You'd be a damn fool to pay 60 an eighth. 400$ an ounce? to musicians and djs? more like high school kids from Evanston lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 7, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> You must deal with all the yuppies in Lincoln park, wicker park, egdewater etc....because I'm a Chicagoan born and raised (just moved 2 weeks ago) and $60 is by no means standard. There are a million dealers in Chicago and 45-50 is standard for an 8th. You'd be a damn fool to pay 60 an eighth. 400$ an ounce? to musicians and djs? more like high school kids from Evanston lol


My involvement in the 'industry' dates back to 1969. I can assure you there's lots of "damn fools" out there. Lots and lots.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 7, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> My involvement in the 'industry' dates back to 1969. I can assure you there's lots of "damn fools" out there. Lots and lots.


Chicago is teeming with em lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 7, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> You must deal with all the yuppies in Lincoln park, wicker park, egdewater etc....because I'm a Chicagoan born and raised (just moved 2 weeks ago) and $60 is by no means standard. There are a million dealers in Chicago and 45-50 is standard for an 8th. You'd be a damn fool to pay 60 an eighth. 400$ an ounce? to musicians and djs? more like high school kids from Evanston lol


Lol. Yep, I call it White People Prices, mostly located in the areas you mentioned. Suburban business types pay even more. I've lived here most of my life, and we'd often pay $60 an eighth for super dank shit, and dealers that can be bothered to sell grams often do it for $20. Foolish, maybe. Who am I to say?  Where did you move to?


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 7, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol. Yep, I call it White People Prices, mostly located in the areas you mentioned. Suburban business types pay even more. I've lived here most of my life, and we'd often pay $60 an eighth for super dank shit, and dealers that can be bothered to sell grams often do it for $20. Foolish, maybe. Who am I to say?  Where did you move to?


I remember 3 of us going in on a 60$ eighth lol those ppl still exist and if u got em hold on tight lol. I'm on the east coast now. Lived in chicago humboldt park logan square area for 29 years


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 7, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> I remember 3 of us going in on a 60$ eighth lol those ppl still exist and if u got em hold on tight lol. I'm on the east coast now. Lived in chicago humboldt park logan square area for 29 years


Rough area, especially years ago. I'm from Manhattan, we moved here when I pretty young. I know I'm lucky to have my client base, I treat them well...


----------



## srh88 (Jul 7, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Rough area, especially years ago. I'm from Manhattan, we moved here when I pretty young. I know I'm lucky to have my client base, I treat them well...


handy j's with every bag?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 7, 2016)

Posted a bunch of crap on CL for sale..waiting for the crackheads to start calling now

I've caught up on everything i missed here over the last week. Only having a desktop, and an older one at that, is making interneting not so much fun...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 7, 2016)

srh88 said:


> handy j's with every bag?


If I'm lucky. Fortunately, the average penis size and sexual stamina of my custies isn't too daunting. Heavy in the wallet, light in the pants...


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 7, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol. Yep, I call it White People Prices, mostly located in the areas you mentioned. Suburban business types pay even more. I've lived here most of my life, and we'd often pay $60 an eighth for super dank shit, and dealers that can be bothered to sell grams often do it for $20. Foolish, maybe. Who am I to say?  Where did you move to?


I know this chic who sells it $20g all day long, that's the only way she sells it. Eight $70 period.. She buys by the qp and $20 it to death..lol she kills it.. All that trafic, no thanks.. Been there done that..


----------



## srh88 (Jul 7, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> If I'm lucky. Fortunately, the average penis size and sexual stamina of my custies isn't too daunting. Heavy in the wallet, light in the pants...


+rep


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2016)

420God said:


> I've been thinking about that now that I have a shop to work in. I could do one or two of these a year and probably triple my money on each one.


OMG yes do!!!


----------



## Steve French (Jul 7, 2016)

Brewed up a batch of mead.

 

Remembered afterwards I don't even like honey. The carboy's contents look and smell like ass. Probably get a good buzz on though, the important part.
 
Went with Joe's Ancient recipe, the standard for a first go round. Had to go all over town looking for the one whole clove I needed.

And yes, the honey did not mix well. Apparently not a problem though, according to previous imbibers.


----------



## Treebeard_eire (Jul 8, 2016)

Chopped the last of the plants from this cycle, cleaned out the tent and slept a lot... easy day


----------



## dangledo (Jul 9, 2016)

found out we're having a boy


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 9, 2016)

Sitting reading this shit then later off to lake Michigan to let the kids swim while moms watching the kids I'll be rock picking/beachcombing .


----------



## neosapien (Jul 10, 2016)

I accomplished cutting half my grass with my new mower, then hitting the corner of a patio stone and watching the blade come off and stick in the ground right next to my left foot. I guess you can say I also accomplished not becoming an amputee this morning.


----------



## Foothills (Jul 10, 2016)

I haven't accomplished very much yet, but I just filled a bowl up so I can start thinking about it.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 10, 2016)

I browsed the farmers market, bought a ginger cookie, honey for mead, greens for salad tonight, buncha cherries to ward off scurvy?, 4 bottles of chianti for curiosities sake, 6 beer. Then I consumed 6 Tibetan momos a plate of noodles and walked home

I am now having beer and just remembered im out of vape liquid after this. 

Fml


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 10, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I accomplished cutting half my grass with my new mower, then hitting the corner of a patio stone and watching the blade come off .


moved to FML when Neo found out the crankshaft is bent and warranty doesn't cover impact damage


----------



## squishbox (Jul 10, 2016)

I found 6 dollars in the dryer today.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 10, 2016)

I found a 20 on the showroom floor Friday.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 10, 2016)

Sleep, think Im going back for more.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 11, 2016)

Finished sidewalk on the western side of house. Had to make a step up to match height of rear patio...because we laid stone over old concrete patio after realizing it was 18" thick...way too much to jackhammer...and its a solid base for sure.
 
finished most of the bar...the top wound up being a foot rest (lol) so we ordered a limestone slab from a local quarry to put on top...a few days to get here...
 
electrical conduit coming up through center
 

started laying the tri color courtyard off the blue stone patio...
 
Everything gets filled in with quick setting polymeric sand when level and finished


The view off the patio into courtyard...planter walls beyond bar...
 

Not bad for a bunch of dummies masterminded by a bigger dummy.
I feel a cookout coming in early August...


----------



## srh88 (Jul 11, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Finished sidewalk on the western side of house. Had to make a step up to match height of rear patio...because we laid stone over old concrete patio after realizing it was 18" thick...way too much to jackhammer...and its a solid base for sure.
> View attachment 3729933
> finished most of the bar...the top wound up being a foot rest (lol) so we ordered a limestone slab from a local quarry to put on top...a few days to get here...
> View attachment 3729938
> ...


a stone bar.. thats so awesome. ill be over for the first keg


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 11, 2016)

I'll be at the ready with a fire extinguisher.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 11, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Finished sidewalk on the western side of house. Had to make a step up to match height of rear patio...because we laid stone over old concrete patio after realizing it was 18" thick...way too much to jackhammer...and its a solid base for sure.
> View attachment 3729933
> finished most of the bar...the top wound up being a foot rest (lol) so we ordered a limestone slab from a local quarry to put on top...a few days to get here...
> View attachment 3729938
> ...


Excellent work. You've been busting ass and it shows . Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 12, 2016)

i know yall really only like the progress or before and aftwr shots

but im pretty happy, first time ive been there since the renovations were done..

oh also i know my oics are shitty and im not exactly a photographer 
but you know

 

so basically my grandmother watches her husband, her twin sister and her husband. with mostly mental problems ie dementia but gnarly diabetes and circulatory problems..yiu know
anyway we arent gonna have them in a home or some shit. its kinda expensive but we have alot of people come to make their lives enjoyable and work with them. my grandmother is the only one still doing good, her mom lived to be 104 maybe 106 so im hoping to still have some time left..the most amazing person ive ever met. i hope to find a spouse like her one day


anyway so that red brick or whatever used to be a nice sized pool, with the entrance on the left if you can tell..and had that awning putup.. elec and some speakers in. they like to sit out there all day and listen to classical music


then

this used to be part of the garage.. still have a 3 car garage and plenty space.. but that door connects to the master bedroom and then the kitchen so its easier, plus that door goes right to the little area i just showed you

and then...

one of the guest bathrooms expanded




and thats all i feel like showing..too much work, im sure nobody really cares

but its 4 bed, 4 bath, with the garage gone i guess 3 living rooms or whatever..one of em i didnt shiw, put a brick wall in and fireplace for looks and they like a fire too i guess, remived some arches


anyway first time ive been there in a couple years so was super excited and loved seeing them lovin it


well............
toodles


----------



## Wilderb (Jul 12, 2016)

Quit my job. They are moving production out of state. Had been sticking it out but two days of over 95f in a truck with no ac, VERY fucked up brakes, broken door and rotting cab is enough.
Now time to start going through all the files I have been saving for last few years in case unemployment is denied. Feels weird.
Haven't been unemployed since I was a kid.
Guess I'll get some shit done around the house, lol.
We


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 12, 2016)

fuck it
i guess this is the ledt half of the main area.. the brick, fireplace.. and im not far back enough to see the removed arches


----------



## srh88 (Jul 12, 2016)

Wilderb said:


> Quit my job. They are moving production out of state. Had been sticking it out but two days of over 95f in a truck with no ac, VERY fucked up brakes, broken door and rotting cab is enough.
> Now time to start going through all the files I have been saving for last few years in case unemployment is denied. Feels weird.
> Haven't been unemployed since I was a kid.
> Guess I'll get some shit done around the house, lol.
> We


i never had to use it.. but my understanding is unemployment is only for if you get fired? might be wrong though


----------



## neosapien (Jul 12, 2016)

Wilderb said:


> Quit my job. They are moving production out of state. Had been sticking it out but two days of over 95f in a truck with no ac, VERY fucked up brakes, broken door and rotting cab is enough.
> Now time to start going through all the files I have been saving for last few years in case unemployment is denied. Feels weird.
> Haven't been unemployed since I was a kid.
> Guess I'll get some shit done around the house, lol.
> We





srh88 said:


> i never had to use it.. but my understanding is unemployment is only for if you get fired? might be wrong though


Every state has different laws but in my state you will absolutely be denied if YOU quit. Unemployment is usually just for if you get laid off or your hours reduced through no fault of your own. Quitting is your doing. Fired is usually denied as well and hard to prove it was an unjust firing and have UC ruling over turned.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 12, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Every state has different laws but in my state you will absolutely be denied if YOU quit. Unemployment is usually just for if you get laid off or your hours reduced through no fault of your own. Quitting is your doing. Fired is usually denied as well and hard to prove it was an unjust firing and have UC ruling over turned.


thought so.. at least in this state


----------



## b4ds33d (Jul 12, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Every state has different laws but in my state you will absolutely be denied if YOU quit. Unemployment is usually just for if you get laid off or your hours reduced through no fault of your own. Quitting is your doing. Fired is usually denied as well and hard to prove it was an unjust firing and have UC ruling over turned.


i've seen the opposite as far as being fired. it is typically difficult for them to deny (well, most employers deny automatically) as the state comes in an investigates the circumstances. i was fired back in 2010 for completely bullshit reasons and the HR dept fucked themselves be keeping typed records that were my "write ups" with handwritten notes in the margins that were future reasons to write me up and how to bullshit it lol. that turned into a lawsuit and i got A TON of work done around the house lol. it was definitely a shitty thing to go through, losing your means to support yourself.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 12, 2016)

Wilderb said:


> Quit my job. They are moving production out of state. Had been sticking it out but two days of over 95f in a truck with no ac, VERY fucked up brakes, broken door and rotting cab is enough.
> Now time to start going through all the files I have been saving for last few years in case unemployment is denied. Feels weird.
> Haven't been unemployed since I was a kid.
> Guess I'll get some shit done around the house, lol.
> We





neosapien said:


> Every state has different laws but in my state you will absolutely be denied if YOU quit. Unemployment is usually just for if you get laid off or your hours reduced through no fault of your own. Quitting is your doing. Fired is usually denied as well and hard to prove it was an unjust firing and have UC ruling over turned.


As your lawyer, after further review, I advise you to apply for benefits and see what happens.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 12, 2016)

^^^ What Neo said.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 12, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i never had to use it.. but my understanding is unemployment is only for if you get fired? might be wrong though


Got it once when I got laid off but pretty sure that's only way you get it is of no fault of your own..


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 12, 2016)

New AC unit arrived today at noon. Not on line yet (fucking 92° too) because of the extensive new duct work required inside...
 
New unit appears massive...over twice as big as the 28 yr. old one it replaces, but if you look down inside the internal compressor looks tiny and it's mostly empty space surrounded by a huge coil. That's modern energy efficiency, so I'm told.
 
It's an 8 hr. hook up job as extensive duct work to inside unit...I bought a tankless water heater that was installed under duct work on the wall...raising that up for easier future service which requires fabricating new ducts. Tankless heaters are 3X the price, but I've had flooded cellars at 2 locations when tanks blew. Never again...and tankless water heaters never run out of hot water even if both showers and washing machine run at the same time.
 
Should be on line by 1PM tomorrow...around the time temps. go over 90. My daughter and her long time boyfriend/roommate should be happy campers by tomorrow night.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 12, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> New AC unit arrived today at noon. Not on line yet (fucking 92° too) because of the extensive new duct work required inside...
> View attachment 3730843
> New unit appears massive...over twice as big as the 28 yr. old one it replaces, but if you look down inside the internal compressor looks tiny and it's mostly empty space surrounded by a huge coil. That's modern energy efficiency, so I'm told.
> View attachment 3730847
> ...


Dude, you're going all out. You're totally allowed to adopt me. Jus sayin.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 12, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> New AC unit arrived today at noon. Not on line yet (fucking 92° too) because of the extensive new duct work required inside...
> View attachment 3730843
> New unit appears massive...over twice as big as the 28 yr. old one it replaces, but if you look down inside the internal compressor looks tiny and it's mostly empty space surrounded by a huge coil. That's modern energy efficiency, so I'm told.
> View attachment 3730847
> ...


you got a game room? lol


----------



## srh88 (Jul 12, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Dude, you're going all out. You're totally allowed to adopt me. Jus sayin.


especially if he has a game room


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 12, 2016)

srh88 said:


> you got a game room? lol


yeah, we're remodeling that next...restoring the old bar my dad buiIt there in 1959...

only bad thing is the ceiling is 6'5" from floor so if you're real tall it might suck...


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 12, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> only bad thing is the ceiling is 6'5" from floor so if you're real tall it might suck...


Bummer, man.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 12, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> yeah, we're remodeling that next...restoring the old bar my dad buiIt there in 1959...
> 
> only bad thing is the ceiling is 6'5" from floor so if you're real tall it might suck...


I'm Only 5'11" .. Lets play some games!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 12, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Bummer, man.
> 
> View attachment 3730897


Jeez I'm sorry Lou...you'll have to duck coming in a take a quick seat at the bar. And don't bang into the new ceiling we're putting in there when you get up to pee!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 12, 2016)

srh88 said:


> I'm Only 5'11" .. Lets play some games!


Looking for nice bumper pool and foosball tables...the old heavy ones in good restorable shape.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 12, 2016)

srh88 said:


> especially if he has a game room


bruh youd sh yourself if you saw my actual house
(hint i make + a mil a year)




nt tksin away fro, yu tang homie...


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 12, 2016)

A game room isn't complete without pinball and asteroids. I've been wanting to build a shuffleboard deck forever now. 

Fuck I am old.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> A game room isn't complete without pinball and asteroids. I've been wanting to build a shuffleboard deck forever now.
> 
> Fuck I am old.


I'd love to get a pinball machine...if I could find '70's era 'Superstar'...I know a guy who might be able to hook me up...he's got 2 in his basement...a real nostalgia freak...he also has 2 vintage juke boxes that are utterly cool.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> A game room isn't complete without pinball and asteroids. I've been wanting to build a shuffleboard deck forever now.
> 
> Fuck I am old.


If you're old I'm a fossil


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 12, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> If you're old I'm a fossil


And I'm a bag of dust


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 12, 2016)

agr is how you feeel..
im but 25

course if you asj my ex.. i feel 22 and think 62 and.look...30's so fuck it
im 22 right?
my baby moms is aboyt to.turn 20 so.seems accurate


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 12, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Dude, you're going all out. You're totally allowed to adopt me. Jus sayin.


Hey - I was in line first and besides the older I get the better Foosball player I was.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 13, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Fuck I am old.





Hookabelly said:


> If you're old I'm a fossil


why, i've got __________ older than the both of you


----------



## Wilderb (Jul 13, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i never had to use it.. but my understanding is unemployment is only for if you get fired? might be wrong though


I may be country but I'm not stupid, lol. I have an attorney. I have been forced to falsify state and federal records for 3 years. As a matter of fact, my attorney is so sure of herself she said if it goes to litigation, she will get ALL fees from my employer.
My plan was to wait until they moved out of state. But they kept moving the bar. I was told my job would be done April 1st. Then end of April. Then June 1st. I also have never been paid time and a half for overtime. I was told by my employer that my job was exempt in our state. Guess what? Not True. And you can only go back 2 years. So I have already lost some.

It is a fairly small outfit. I found out about the move before the other employees. The boss wasn't going to tell any of us. After a few weeks, I confronted him on it. He gave me a BS story that included me staying employed. As long as I kept my mouth shut. Struggled with that for a few weeks(divide and conquer). Basically I was their direct boss. Eventually I told them. The same week I had to deliver some supplies to the new production location. The main boss there sat me down in his office and told me how sorry he was about me losing my job. Said I would have a job there if I wanted to move. Asked him about the story the boss told me. Turns out boss lied again. He also has lied to almost all our bigger accounts about the move.

This was a few months ago. So you can imagine how the work environment has been. I have enough to close this company down. Unfortunately, this will adversely affect the other company also, but I had warned the other outfit before about some "issues" they should look into.

The truck I drive is in bad shape and he won't fix it. I have had some pretty close calls. I don't want to kill someone in an accident.
The product we make is not longer safe. I won't eat it.

Now a decade ago, I would have beat the shit out of my boss and burned the place to the ground. As my friends used to say, I'm not "User friendly". But now thanks to my new outlook on life (thanks Cannabis!), I will follow legal channels. 

I'm sure some think I'm wrong. But I live in a house full of females so I'm used to it.
WE


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 13, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Jeez I'm sorry Lou...you'll have to duck coming in a take a quick seat at the bar. And don't bang into the new ceiling we're putting in there when you get up to pee!


Don't sweat it, man, I'll just end up standing up too fast and potentially causing ill feelings/property damage...I'll just hang on the porch....leave a couple six packs and some ice water and I'm good for at least an hour....


----------



## srh88 (Jul 13, 2016)

Wilderb said:


> I may be country but I'm not stupid, lol. I have an attorney. I have been forced to falsify state and federal records for 3 years. As a matter of fact, my attorney is so sure of herself she said if it goes to litigation, she will get ALL fees from my employer.
> My plan was to wait until they moved out of state. But they kept moving the bar. I was told my job would be done April 1st. Then end of April. Then June 1st. I also have never been paid time and a half for overtime. I was told by my employer that my job was exempt in our state. Guess what? Not True. And you can only go back 2 years. So I have already lost some.
> 
> It is a fairly small outfit. I found out about the move before the other employees. The boss wasn't going to tell any of us. After a few weeks, I confronted him on it. He gave me a BS story that included me staying employed. As long as I kept my mouth shut. Struggled with that for a few weeks(divide and conquer). Basically I was their direct boss. Eventually I told them. The same week I had to deliver some supplies to the new production location. The main boss there sat me down in his office and told me how sorry he was about me losing my job. Said I would have a job there if I wanted to move. Asked him about the story the boss told me. Turns out boss lied again. He also has lied to almost all our bigger accounts about the move.
> ...


That's crazy.. Good luck dude


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 13, 2016)

Houston, we have lift off!

Engaged new AC unit...and we've gone from 83° to 82° in there over the last 45 minutes.

Be a while till we hit the '70's...outside heading to 90° plus. Again. Surprise, surprise.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 13, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> 83° to 82° in there over the last 45 minutes.



that seems lengthy.. or no?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 13, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> that seems lengthy.. or no?


big house, big rooms...so kinda expected it.

plus 83° inside to start blows!

tryin' to figure out which direction new ceiling fans should run, never had them before.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 13, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Hey - I was in line first and besides the older I get the better Foosball player I was.


I don't know anything about those new games, but around here I can roll a tire faster than anyone


----------



## srh88 (Jul 13, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> big house, big rooms...so kinda expected it.
> 
> plus 83° inside to start blows!
> 
> tryin' to figure out which direction new ceiling fans should run, never had them before.


clockwise


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 13, 2016)

srh88 said:


> clockwise


thanx


----------



## srh88 (Jul 13, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> thanx


youre welcome lol.. i had to check a couple of my fans to figure it out

i accomplished getting done work by noon because the weather took a turn for the worse.. its pouring out like crazy.. and i still cleared over a $1000. but i started around 5:30am.. i like getting up early to start, more money to be made. but i hate that ive been going to bed ridiculously early


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 13, 2016)

srh88 said:


> clockwise


BTW sr, remember I was bitching about leveling our freestanding tub? it wasn't the floor, turns out one of the coasters for the feet was mis shapen and higher than all the rest. Now it's totally level. I knew you were prolly losing sleep over it so I thought I'd update.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 13, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> BTW sr, remember I was bitching about leveling our freestanding tub? it wasn't the floor, turns out one of the coasters for the feet was mis shapen and higher than all the rest. Now it's totally level. I knew you were prolly losing sleep over it so I thought I'd update.


i havent slept in days.. ive been a mess. thank you for clearing that up lol. i figured, i didnt think there was anyway a floor was out that much unless it was laid out by a drunk, blind guy only wearing one shoe


----------



## srh88 (Jul 13, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> A game room isn't complete without pinworm and cases of liquor. I've been wanting to build a shuffleboard deck forever now.
> 
> Fuck I am old.


fify


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 13, 2016)

lol



fuck sleep..i love it, but shes so elusive so fuck it
i was wasted last night (poor decision), went to.bed at idk 3, my last post here was about 2 so maybe sleep by 2:30..

woke up at 5am with a lovely hang over.. also i think my intestines are dying
had to get to Louisiana and ill probably be up till 6am tomorrow


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 13, 2016)

srh88 said:


> drunk, blind guy only wearing one shoe


I think I've seen that dude under an overpass - walks in circles right?


----------



## srh88 (Jul 13, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I think I've seen that dude under an overpass - walks in circles right?


he tries!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 13, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I think I've seen that dude under an overpass - walks in circles right?


Please don't make fun of me, I got new glasses and shoes and haven't had a beer in 12 hours.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 13, 2016)

Hell, I haven't had a drink since breakfast.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 13, 2016)

It's been raining here for many days now, have worked in the rain but you can only do so much with that depending on the amount of rain. Might be odd, but I don't mind working in the rain, everything smells so much better, especially cedar. I am sort of caught up with paperwork, and am eyeing the beer store and continuing my search for a good compressor that can accommodate HVLP sprayers.

Walls and most of the roof is up on the shed, hand cut 2x10 rafters on a 2-ply ridge. Vaulted ceiling in a shed? Yep, that's for me and my stoner buddies, keeps the haze down a little.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 13, 2016)

We have extended the remodeling war to a 2nd front...my driveway wall was under attack all day...
 
It was a red brick wall, 1962 construction, that looked like the leaning tower of Pisa.

The other side was replaced last year... I'm shooting for an exact match, minus the steps and driveway will be 4' wider.
 
my driveway is over 100' long...so one wall was enough last year. This year we get the other side...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 13, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> We have extended the remodeling war to a 2nd front...my driveway wall was under attack all day...
> View attachment 3731595
> It was a red brick wall, 1962 construction, that looked like the leaning tower of Pisa.
> 
> ...


That's an expensive project even with saving some on the labour. Nice work. 100'? Does it snow there?


----------



## sunni (Jul 13, 2016)

dangledo said:


> found out we're having a boy


I hate to be that person but consider keeping him intact please
Www.intactamerica.org


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 13, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> big house, big rooms...so kinda expected it.
> 
> plus 83° inside to start blows!
> 
> tryin' to figure out which direction new ceiling fans should run, never had them before.


In the summer pull cool air up, winter pull warm down.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 13, 2016)

sunni said:


> I hate to be that person but consider keeping him intact please
> Www.intactamerica.org


As in uncircumcised?


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 13, 2016)

eeek no way


----------



## sunni (Jul 13, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> As in uncircumcised?


Yes  the way they were born


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 13, 2016)

sunni said:


> Yes  the way they were born


That's me and both my boys.


----------



## sunni (Jul 13, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> eeek no way


Sex is more pleasurable for men intact 
It also provides many other great things 
The North America is really the only area that considers it the norm and more people are choosing other wise 

If you look on that website you can watch a baby circumcision preformed 
It is 100% painful for babies and is absolutely unneeded 

Additionally over a 100 babies per year in the USA die from them


----------



## Woyaboy (Jul 13, 2016)

I broke in my purple clogs.


----------



## sunni (Jul 13, 2016)

If parents become informed we can stop the "normality " of it 
There's many myths about intact penises 
That they are dirty and harder to clean but that couldn't be farther from the truth 

Cleaning a newborn who's been cut is much more work


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 13, 2016)

My knees buckled and I damn near passed out when my son was cut. It's unnatural.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 13, 2016)

sunni said:


> Yes  the way they were born


I never had a choice...they just cut me.

Can I sue? It had to hurt...


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 13, 2016)

i know the facts and seen it done...

my opinion will remain 

but you lnow, thats just how i feel about it

i also like vaccines


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 13, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> That's an expensive project even with saving some on the labour. Nice work. 100'? Does it snow there?


Yes it does...sometimes a lot. Those old walls were bad when I bought the place in 1988 and got worse each year with freeze and thaw...

It takes me a long time to commit. Lol.

4500. in block a side plus you need heavy equipment rented for digging


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 13, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> My knees buckled and I damn near passed out when my son was cut. It's unnatural.


I mean come on. Like think of the first dude that did it.


"Hmmmmmm. I think I'll cut some my penis skin off." 


I mean really?


----------



## sunni (Jul 13, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> My knees buckled and I damn near passed out when my son was cut. It's unnatural.


Absolutely ! No need to do it


----------



## sunni (Jul 13, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i know the facts and seen it done...
> 
> my opinion will remain
> 
> ...


Vaccines and circumcision is like comparing apples to oranges


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 13, 2016)

sunni said:


> Vaccines and circumcision is like comparing apples to oranges


Or penises to vaginas.

Kindergarten Cop:


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 13, 2016)

sunni said:


> Vaccines and circumcision is like comparing apples to oranges


you just mentioned how people ate starting to not circumcised as much in America.. ime alot of these people are hipsters, some organic freaks and many donr want to vaccinate or abide by the rules for schooling in their area,
big pharma is also a phrase they love


itcwas sort of a toung in cheek comment that didn't go over well

but i still found humorous


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 13, 2016)

sunni said:


> If parents become informed we can stop the "normality " of it
> There's many myths about intact penises
> That they are dirty and harder to clean but that couldn't be farther from the truth
> 
> Cleaning a newborn who's been cut is much more work


I read that it's more important for a son to have his penis look the same as his dad's, so that's what we did. Asked my son now if he thought we did the wrong thing and he laughed and said, "mom everyone makes fun of the two anteaters in PE, I'm so glad you didn't do that to me." So, yeah, that was my mindset


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 13, 2016)

anteater lol
kids....


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 13, 2016)

If you're circumcised, you can't dock another penis. Dudes that can dock are popular...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 13, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> If you're circumcised, you can't dock another penis. Dudes that can dock are popular...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3731791


Can we dock?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 14, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Can we dock?



Hickory Dickory Dock, my Dick goes in your Cock.
I bust a nut, My cock goes down.
Hickory Dickory Dock...


----------



## CA MTN MAN (Jul 14, 2016)

sunni said:


> Absolutely ! No need to do it


Lol you prefer uncircumcised peepee's ? Im kinda stoked mine was chopped


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 14, 2016)

Arrived past week: somehow folded all 7, or is it 8, bubbles into mail pouch. the course single rows of stitching look iffy, no wonder they were eco no


----------



## sunni (Jul 14, 2016)

CA MTN MAN said:


> Lol you prefer uncircumcised peepee's ? Im kinda stoked mine was chopped


I prefer not mutalating my child's penis


----------



## april (Jul 14, 2016)

Well my mom decided to not circumcise my brother. .at age 15 he got a horrible infection and had to be circumcised and he was in agony for 2 weeks. ..my brother is a very tidy gay man...he said he wished my mom had done it when he was an infant. .per him he feels just as much..the sensation is a bit different but still as pleasant. ..

Anyone chosing not to immunize kids should be charged or have their kids confined. .ya smart choice..ur exposing people who can't be immunized due to age or health...ignorant poorly informed selfish people. ..I recently saw a video of a 10 week old baby who contracted whooping cough from someone who wasn't vaccinated..Bravo to those people u are responsible if this child dies...but they don't give a fuck because only keeping their child safe seems to matter..or they would vaccinate. ..


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 14, 2016)

I like my mutilated penis.


----------



## 420God (Jul 14, 2016)

Didn't @Flaming Pie 's guy go through something with his penis not that long ago? I thought that was from not getting circumcised.

I know a few girls that got some bad infections from sleeping with guys that didn't know how the properly clean themselves.

And I don't consider my penis to be mutilated, it's quite amazing IMO.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 14, 2016)

This is a topic that comes up every so often here, makes me laugh. Anyway, I just had a thought. What if it were up to the kid/person? So let's say that parents didn't decide, would a person eventually think to themselves "Hey, you know what? I'm just going to cut this bit off right here *snip* fuck! *snip* fuck!...

"What did you accomplish today?"


----------



## Eltomcat (Jul 14, 2016)

Don't they circumcise girls in some parts of Africa?





Leave my foreskin alone.


----------



## april (Jul 14, 2016)

420God said:


> Didn't @Flaming Pie 's guy go through something with his penis not that long ago? I thought that was from not getting circumcised.
> 
> I know a few girls that got some bad infections from sleeping with guys that didn't know how the properly clean themselves.
> 
> And I don't consider my penis to be mutilated, it's quite amazing IMO.


Like a yeast infection? Yuck..always look before u touch is my motto..seriously ladies if it smells like cheese ..it probably has a few curds in the folds..

Ya I remember pie mentioning her guys dong. .but not sure why..it wasn't naughty so I must have skipped it lol


----------



## april (Jul 14, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> Don't they circumcise girls in some parts of Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was Pakistan and shit..they removed the clit so they don't enjoy sex..and per the man this will keep them from cheating. .this is mutilation since it's only purpose is fear and control .circumcision is done to prevent infections ..totally different


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 14, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> Don't they circumcise girls in some parts of Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. I will.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 14, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> I read that it's more important for a son to have his penis look the same as his dad's, so that's what we did. Asked my son now if he thought we did the wrong thing and he laughed and said, "mom everyone makes fun of the two anteaters in PE, I'm so glad you didn't do that to me." So, yeah, that was my mindset


Oh shit.

Looks like I will have to be making a trip to Holland. They pioneered the reverse circumcision back in '42.


----------



## Eltomcat (Jul 14, 2016)

april said:


> I thought it was Pakistan and shit..they removed the clit so they don't enjoy sex..and per the man this will keep them from cheating. .this is mutilation since it's only purpose is fear and control .circumcision is done to prevent infections ..totally different


Ok. I thought circumcision was a Jewish or Christian thing. Never had to problem with my pecker being infected. In fact my pecker is beautiful and clean.


----------



## sunni (Jul 14, 2016)

april said:


> I thought it was Pakistan and shit..they removed the clit so they don't enjoy sex..and per the man this will keep them from cheating. .this is mutilation since it's only purpose is fear and control .circumcision is done to prevent infections ..totally different


That's actually not true 

Please take some time to do some research
You can go to YouTube and watch elephant in the hospital or you can go to drmomma website or saving our sons website 

It you take 5 minutes to gander at the facts you'd all realize you've been played by the medical facilities to believe circumcision bullshit lies they tell you


----------



## sunni (Jul 14, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> Ok. I thought circumcision was a Jewish or Christian thing. Never had to problem with my pecker being infected. In fact my pecker is beautiful and clean.


Very few get infections and the go to treatment is to circumcise but you don't have to 
It's like saying oh you got back pain he's some opiates 

Band aid solution used because people don't feel like informing and educating men and women


----------



## april (Jul 14, 2016)

sunni said:


> That's actually not true
> 
> Please take some time to do some research
> You can go to YouTube and watch elephant in the hospital or you can go to drmomma website or saving our sons website
> ...


YouTube. ..hahaha. .guess ur source is better...hahaha..


----------



## thenewman187 (Jul 14, 2016)

Planted my 2 blackberry kush autos and 2 of my black jack autos..


----------



## april (Jul 14, 2016)

sunni said:


> Very few get infections and the go to treatment is to circumcise but you don't have to
> It's like saying oh you got back pain he's some opiates
> 
> Band aid solution used because people don't feel like informing and educating men and women


My brother had a dozen visits..finally he asked for his foreskin to be removed. .his doctor said ok because apparently he did this often with older boys/men who often get infections. ..


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 14, 2016)

sunni said:


> Very few get infections and the go to treatment is to circumcise but you don't have to
> It's like saying oh you got back pain he's some opiates
> 
> Band aid solution used because people don't feel like informing and educating men and women


Yea, I can agree with that. It's strange how it is sort of forced on parents. Making one's own decision about it, perfectly respectable. @mr sunshine has a lot of foreskin, and look how he turned out...


----------



## Eltomcat (Jul 14, 2016)

april said:


> My brother had a dozen visits..finally he asked for his foreskin to be removed. .his doctor said ok because apparently he did this often with older boys/men who often get infections. ..but I guess his doctor was wrong and youtube is right...


It's not hard really, pull back the skin and wash. Sounds like hygiene problems. Ill ask all my cousin's see how many have had infections.


----------



## april (Jul 14, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Yea, I can agree with that. It's strange how it is sort of forced on parents. Making one's own decision about it, perfectly respectable. @mr sunshine has a lot of foreskin, and look how he turned out...


It's less forced and more so recommended. .but it's an individual choice...I'll let my guy decide if he wants it done on our son.. if we have one...i've read horror stories from mom's with young boys about the foreskin getting stuck back ...seriously as a woman I'm just not equipped with the right tool to decide for someone else..I like the keeping it the same as daddy's approach. .


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 14, 2016)

april said:


> It's less forced and more so recommended. .but it's an individual choice...I'll let my guy decide if he wants it done on our son.. if we have one...i've read horror stories from mom's with young boys about the foreskin getting stuck back ...seriously as a woman I'm just not equipped with the right tool to decide for someone else..I like the keeping it the same as daddy's approach. .


Yea, I have heard/read about some pretty gnarly situations regarding infections and the like. It's always good to keep an open mind about this stuff.


----------



## dangledo (Jul 14, 2016)

foreskin totally looks like a built in pocket pussy. though odd looking, to me. I'm 50/50 on the subject.


----------



## april (Jul 14, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> It's not hard really, pull back the skin and wash. Sounds like hygiene problems. Ill ask all my cousin's see how many have had infections.


My brothers doctor said he was cleaning properly. .mom asked lol but aren't some areas impossible to get into??. .I dunno he was on antibiotics and stuff..felt horrible he went through that as a teen...poor dude sat in bed naked..every time I went into his room he would place an upside down bowl over his dong so he could pull a blanket over himself. .he was so embarrassed that I told people he had a bad cold..


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 14, 2016)

You'll never take MY foreskin alive!

Bastards.....


----------



## april (Jul 14, 2016)

dangledo said:


> foreskin totally looks like a built in pocket pussy. though odd looking, to me. I'm 50/50 on the subject.


Bahaha ...I'm curious. .I know when I go Brazilian I can feel everything times 100...wouldn't it be the same for men...in theory wouldn't the shaft skin under the foreskin be extra sensitive? ? Or would all the friction from the foreskin cause a lack of sensation over time...


----------



## Eltomcat (Jul 14, 2016)

april said:


> My brothers doctor said he was cleaning properly. .mom asked lol but aren't some areas impossible to get into??. .I dunno he was on antibiotics and stuff..felt horrible he went through that as a teen...poor dude sat in bed naked..every time I went into his room he would place an upside down bowl over his dong so he could pull a blanket over himself. .he was so embarrassed that I told people he had a bad cold..


That really sucks. Do girls have the same problem with infections? Alot more skin and stuff to wash?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 14, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Yea, I have heard/read about some pretty gnarly situations regarding infections and the like. It's always good to keep an open foreskin about this stuff.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 14, 2016)

What a revolting topic to wake up to....all these _infections_ and the like, tsk tsk tsk....don't have access to warm water and *soap*?

CLEAN genitalia, people!


----------



## neosapien (Jul 14, 2016)

My penis was mutilated. Thanks Obama! I kinda dig it though. Me and my mutilated penis go everywhere together. Oh the memories.


----------



## april (Jul 14, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> That really sucks. Do girls have the same problem with infections? Alot more skin and stuff to wash?


Some do..I know women who get yeast infection monthly...from aunt flow...depends on ur body I guess. . My girlfriend can't take baths or she gets a yeast infection. ..i've only had a bladder infection while pregnant. .didn't even know until my doctor tested my tinckle. .but that's from baby crushing ur bladder and it never being completely emptied. .my daughter power shit's. .seriously it's like a blanket of poop from belly button to lower back. .cleaning all those tiny creases is hard but needed..no infections yet...I think for women ur pH is key ..


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 14, 2016)

Good morning RIU. Roll your own dollar. I ain't sharing.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 14, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> I read that it's more important for a son to have his penis look the same as his dad's, so that's what we did.


I've read that's a lot of it...but I was cut and my dad was not. That was a little confusing as a little kid but I only remember seeing it once and I was a shy kid who didn't ask penis questions...

My mom was a RN though...and RN's in the 1950's never ever questioned Drs. so if Mom's Dr. friends said cut that penis...I'm sure she wouldn't have questioned that or argued...

I knew girls (when I was teens/20's) that were freaked out when they encounted a natural peen...so I guess I wasn't unhappy mine was cut...

They say natural uncut gives you more sensation...Lol. I came too fast anyway as a teen and early 20's, more sensation might not be a good thing sometimes .


----------



## april (Jul 14, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3732045
> 
> Good morning RIU. Roll your own dollar. I ain't sharing.


Snow day?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 14, 2016)

april said:


> Snow day?


It is going to be a cold one.


----------



## april (Jul 14, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> It is going to be a cold one.


...first time ever that I'll admit that ur "penis " would kill me.


----------



## Downtowntillman (Jul 14, 2016)

I've heard employees talking about it. I'm surprised she's still there.. 

I have to be discreet taking pics. She's topping the flowers around her. I really wish I could pamper her but it would be a waste of time and ain't worth it. 

I got some beans Germing right now that a   friend from here sent me. When they pop I'll post pics. Preciate it bro!


----------



## 420God (Jul 14, 2016)

I threw some plants outdoor this year for shits and giggles and this is the only one that didn't get destroyed by weather or eaten by the cows.

Just found that it was female today. I planted it on an old compost mound in the middle of thistle to keep the animals away, seems to have worked.

The thistle surrounding it is over 6ft tall. Kosher Kush strain.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 14, 2016)

420God said:


> I threw some plants outdoor this year for shits and giggles and this is the only one that didn't get destroyed by weather or eaten by the cows.
> 
> Just found that it was female today. I planted it on an old compost mound in the middle of thistle to keep the animals away, seems to have worked.
> 
> ...


That thistle needs Cal Mag, stat. Make sure to check for Pokemen.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 14, 2016)

sunni said:


> That's actually not true
> 
> Please take some time to do some research
> You can go to YouTube and watch elephant in the hospital or you can go to drmomma website or saving our sons website
> ...



It actually IS true, (re: female circumscision) I know middle eastern and African women who have gone through it. More common that you think

The movie Desert Flower was based on Waris Diri's personal experience w/ it. I've done a fair amount of research on the topic.


----------



## Downtowntillman (Jul 14, 2016)

420God said:


> I threw some plants outdoor this year for shits and giggles and this is the only one that didn't get destroyed by weather or eaten by the cows.
> 
> Just found that it was female today. I planted it on an old compost mound in the middle of thistle to keep the animals away, seems to have worked.
> 
> ...





She's not to bad! With no TLC? Pretty good, be a nice reward for you! Don't deny some bud porn for us when she starts showing some cleavage.


----------



## april (Jul 14, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> It actually IS true, (re: female circumscision) I know middle eastern women who have gone through it. More common that you think
> 
> The movie Desert Flower was based on Waris Diri's personal experience w/ it. I've done a fair amount of research on the topic.


When I was a kid I watched a movie called "not without my daughter " mom had to explain to me what female circumcision is...but she mentioned clam shells as the traditional tool of choice..yikes!! Not sure but sunni might be talking about male circumcision being pushed under false medical pretenses. .but that's how I understood her opinion..not really sure.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 14, 2016)

420God said:


> I threw some plants outdoor this year for shits and giggles and this is the only one that didn't get destroyed by weather or eaten by the cows.
> 
> Just found that it was female today. I planted it on an old compost mound in the middle of thistle to keep the animals away, seems to have worked.
> 
> ...






Spoiler


----------



## sunni (Jul 14, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> It actually IS true, (re: female circumscision) I know middle eastern and African women who have gone through it. More common that you think
> 
> The movie Desert Flower was based on Waris Diri's personal experience w/ it. I've done a fair amount of research on the topic.


I'm talking about the comment stating male circumcision is to keep infections away thus making it medically necessary or deemed appropriate reason to chop 1/3 of your babies penis off

Where are female circumcision is deemed a horrible cruel act yet somehow that doesn't translate to boys because people aren't properly educated

Male babies don't magically not feel pain because they have a dick


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 14, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3732045
> 
> Good morning RIU. Roll your own dollar. I ain't sharing.


Now do _*my *_name.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 14, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Now do _*my *_name.


That will cost you $20 and 4 likes.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 14, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> That will cost you $20 and 4 likes.


Did you "cut" that penis?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 14, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Did you "cut" that penis?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 14, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3732086


What a waste it is to lose one's anus. Or not to have a anus is being very wasteful. How true that is.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 14, 2016)

penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 14, 2016)

im just gonna say, as soon as sunni said false medical or whatever i busted a laugh
i so called it


anyway ill leave it alone.now








my accomplishments so far today, i caugt up on needed sleep. worked straight 24hrs yesterday and thats without coke or anything so it sucked


i need a good snow day


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 14, 2016)

Meh Sunnis wrong.


She said she wasn't going to circumcise her baby but I thought her baby was a girl? I would highly recommend not circumcising her .. But that's up to you


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 14, 2016)

Quit pickin' on sunni. She made a good point.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 14, 2016)

That she prefers un-cut? Or that people are ignorant?


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 14, 2016)

theres lots of studies and evidence to lead me to my conclusions.. in hygiene disease prevention etc in both male and female

if hurting the baby is what bothers you..its pretty cool, in most hospitals we have a thing called topical anaesthesia 

not circumcising your kid for other ethical reasons...like them not having a say..in america dudes and chicks prefer circumcision statistically ..and may dislike you more for ridicule..never had anyone be genuinely upset they were circumcised 


it does not make sex feel better being uncut....unless your girl is so displeased by your unit she cant get wet (again thats the preference in america). circumcision will heighten sensitivity like during a good blow job


if yiuve heard the phrase dick cheese or various alterations...that phrase came from uncut dick

there actually is a reason

not just medical brainwashing and big oharma and blah blah




ok im done now lol


----------



## sunni (Jul 14, 2016)

Yet you all refuse to even just look at the facts presented to even try to be educated

Love that about people so stubborn they refuse to read and learn more because by damnit their right

North America is the only area that regularly circs
But you guys couldn't be wrong right ?

If you're so sure you're right why can't you just read the other side to see how right you are

Because you're afraid you'll be shown a new light 

Wouldn't wanna educate ourselves now would we


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 14, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> That she prefers un-cut? Or that people are ignorant?


Penis or coke? I'm lost.


----------



## sunni (Jul 14, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Meh Sunnis wrong.
> 
> 
> She said she wasn't going to circumcise her baby but I thought her baby was a girl? I would highly recommend not circumcising her .. But that's up to you


Not a girl was told he was actually a she at 37 weeks


----------



## sunni (Jul 14, 2016)

Peace out I'm going on a. Flight to anchorage 

Feel free to gang up on me some more !


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 14, 2016)

sunni said:


> Yet you all refuse to even just look at the facts presented to even try to be educated
> 
> Love that about people so stubborn they refuse to read and learn more because by damnit their right
> 
> ...


Israel does


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 14, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Israel does


lol


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 14, 2016)

Leave that skin ALONE, dammit!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 14, 2016)

clean up day. rainy season brings monsoons and my apt got flooded a little.
@sunni what's ur little boys name? have u posted any pictures of the little sunshine yet?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 14, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Yea, I can agree with that. It's strange how it is sort of forced on parents. Making one's own decision about it, perfectly respectable. @mr sunshine has a lot of foreskin, and look how he turned out...


Yeah, the poor bastard is turtled; turtle-neck get it?


----------



## sunni (Jul 14, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> clean up day. rainy season brings monsoons and my apt got flooded a little.
> @sunni what's ur little boys name? have u posted any pictures of the little sunshine yet?


Renly
And no why would I people here aren't my friends look how I get treated on a daily basis 
People spread rumours about me
Spread my personal information around 
Act like complete jackasses to me
Threaten to rape and murder me
Call the Feds and dea on me 
Kill my family 
Hope my husband rapes my children
Hopes my children get cancer


Tell me would you post your kids pics 

Fuck no


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 14, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, the poor bastard is turtled; turtle-neck get it?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 14, 2016)

sunni said:


> Renly
> And no why would I people here aren't my friends look how I get treated on a daily basis
> People spread rumours about me
> Spread my personal information around
> ...


Most of that is 60hmyass though. To be fair. Or thee_expreth


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 14, 2016)

I am starting a petition to double your salary.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 14, 2016)

sunni said:


> Renly
> And no why would I people here aren't my friends look how I get treated on a daily basis
> People spread rumours about me
> Spread my personal information around
> ...


Ugly, ugly stuff.


Chalk up a lot of it to needle dicks/swollen egos, I suppose....


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 14, 2016)

sunni said:


> Renly
> And no why would I people here aren't my friends look how I get treated on a daily basis
> People spread rumours about me
> Spread my personal information around
> ...


Oh Christ I didn't know you had to deal with that kind of abuse. I understand.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 14, 2016)

april said:


> It's less forced and more so recommended. .but it's an individual choice...I'll let my guy decide if he wants it done on our son.. if we have one...i've read horror stories from mom's with young boys about the foreskin getting stuck back ...seriously as a woman I'm just not equipped with the right tool to decide for someone else..I like the keeping it the same as daddy's approach. .


Look up Phimosis https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phimosis

My dad had to get circ'ed when he was 75. The foreskin lost elasticity and was growing closed, he have to pull it back to take a piss. Gradually it became harder to pull back and began to tear. So he had to get circ'ed. And he actually thought they cut off some of his penis cuz he was "shorter" lol. It's just skin people, they aren't cutting off 1/3 of your penis


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 14, 2016)

"Express", lol.

And why is the '60max'/yessica nazi even _here_? Weird....


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 14, 2016)

express had a meltdown huh, not too surprised.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 14, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> express had a meltdown huh, not too surprised.


I don't think so, I think he was killed. He showed off to some real gangstas rather than us RIU keyboard Gs.

RIP express


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 14, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> rather than us RIU keyboard Gs.


Boy, isn't that a classic line Lol.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 14, 2016)

sunni said:


> Not a girl was told he was actually a she at 37 weeks


So it's a boy? Why am I so confused even with that post to clarify


----------



## sunni (Jul 14, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> So it's a boy? Why am I so confused even with that post to clarify


Oops sorry was told she was a he at 37 weeks lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 14, 2016)

sunni said:


> Renly
> And no why would I people here aren't my friends look how I get treated on a daily basis
> People spread rumours about me
> Spread my personal information around
> ...


For what it's worth...most of us lurves you...
You actually look a lot like my daughter but I won't be posting pics. Lol.

If you ever require a 62 yr. old surrogate dad...


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 14, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I don't think so, I think he was killed. He showed off to some real gangstas rather than us RIU keyboard Gs.
> 
> RIP express


Rest In Piss - that wannabe gangster has the smallest dick I've ever seen. (I have seen a lot of dicks)


----------



## sunni (Jul 14, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> For what it's worth...most of us lurves you...
> You actually look a lot like my daughter but I won't be posting pics. Lol.
> 
> If you ever require a 62 yr. old surrogate dad...


You're right shout out to my few homies who I dig but you know safety first


----------



## april (Jul 14, 2016)

sunni said:


> Yet you all refuse to even just look at the facts presented to even try to be educated
> 
> Love that about people so stubborn they refuse to read and learn more because by damnit their right
> 
> ...


Some people have read about both sides and feel that circumscision is best for medical reasons that we stated in various posts..I'm sure it's painful and unpleasant but it can prevent nasty infections for certain people that are even more unpleasant than the pain of being circumcised ..which most guys will say they don't remember. .well maybe my brother...ya.
umm don't most Muslims get circumcised ....that's alot of people not living in North America. Plus all the Jewish. .

See we have the option to get it done or not..no choice is right or wrong. .but u think people who disagree with ur choice are wrong..how does that make them uneducated ?? It's one thing to disagree it's another to call everyone uneducated over a difference of opinion that's kinda snippy and rude ..


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 14, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> For what it's worth...most of us lurves you...
> You actually look a lot like my daughter but I won't be posting pics. Lol.
> 
> If you ever require a 62 yr. old surrogate dad...


I fucking love sunni. She takes good care of us.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 14, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Rest In Piss - that wannabe gangster has the smallest dick I've ever seen. (I have seen a lot of dicks)


Yeah, I'm surprised he never showed off his $200 Nike sneakers or whatever


----------



## sunni (Jul 14, 2016)

april said:


> Some people have read about both sides and feel that circumscision is best for medical reasons that we stated in various posts..I'm sure it's painful and unpleasant but it can prevent nasty infections for certain people that are even more unpleasant than the pain of being circumcised ..which most guys will say they don't remember. .well maybe my brother...ya.
> umm don't most Muslims get circumcised ....that's alot of people not living in North America. Plus all the Jewish. .
> 
> See we have the option to get it done or not..no choice is right or wrong. .but u think people who disagree with ur choice are wrong..how does that make them uneducated ?? It's one thing to disagree it's another to call everyone uneducated over a difference of opinion that's kinda snippy and rude ..


because you're the queen of nice

My problem is when I give info you laugh and say no won't look that's when you're being ignorant and refuse to be open


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 14, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> For what it's worth...most of us lurves you...
> You actually look a lot like my daughter but I won't be posting pics. Lol.
> 
> If you ever require a 62 yr. old surrogate dad...


Back up the replacement dad bus - I was in line first.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 14, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Most of that is 60hmyass though. To be fair. Or thee_expreth


6ohminimum should be castrated. He only shows his face when he has back up. Stolen valor. Uses his time in service as an excuse to be openly racist, homophobic, and a complete cunt. Threatening female posters lives should be a bannable offense. Shit, I was banned for less...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 14, 2016)

So why is the concept of male circumcision getting so heated? It's a rather benign topic


----------



## april (Jul 14, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Look up Phimosis https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phimosis
> 
> My dad had to get circ'ed when he was 75. The foreskin lost elasticity and was growing closed, he have to pull it back to take a piss. Gradually it became harder to pull back and began to tear. So he had to get circ'ed. And he actually thought they cut off some of his penis cuz he was "shorter" lol. It's just skin people, they aren't cutting off 1/3 of your penis


OMG sorry he went through that..poor dude. .no guy deserves that at his age..well wouldn't it look shorter??..the foreskin would add some length bulging over the head..


----------



## sunni (Jul 14, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> So why is the concept of male circumcision getting so heated? It's a rather benign topic


Well you know people tend to become a bit defensive when their backed into a corner being mobbed by about 6 people non stop


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 14, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I don't think so, I think he was killed. He showed off to some real gangstas rather than us RIU keyboard Gs.
> 
> RIP express


I think Gacy got him.


----------



## sunni (Jul 14, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Back up the replacement dad bus - I was in line first.


*hugs* be back soon to show Renly where he was born 
Miss you guys


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 14, 2016)

april said:


> OMG sorry he went through that..poor dude. .no guy deserves that at his age..well wouldn't it look shorter??..the foreskin would add some length bulging over the head..


Some of you all may hate me but I thought it was hilarious; here's a 75 yr old with health problems, sex hadn't been an option for 5 yrs (prostate removed) and he's worried about his pecker size.

edit: actually he stopped complaining after a week when it healed and no more of the daily tearing when he whizzed


----------



## april (Jul 14, 2016)

sunni said:


> because you're the queen of nice
> 
> My problem is when I give info you laugh and say no won't look that's when you're being ignorant and refuse to be open


Wow someone needs a chill pill..ur extremely condescending towards so many because ur a self proclaimed know it all . I had a difference of opinion. .heaven forbid. .


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 14, 2016)

april said:


> Wow someone needs a chill pill..ur extremely condescending towards so many because ur a self proclaimed know it all . I had a difference of opinion. .heaven forbid. .


Alright, come on now...


----------



## sunni (Jul 14, 2016)

Oh lol I have a whole lot to say to that 
But I won't 

Lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 14, 2016)

I usually get a little stressed when I travel. It's OK


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 14, 2016)

Let's talk about breast implants or nipple elongation


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 14, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Boy, isn't that a classic line Lol.


i hate those guys..
have you seen the guys who think drugs are cool or some shit?
smh


----------



## april (Jul 14, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Alright, come on now...


Hey that was very nice for me...considering what she said. ..first..lol


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 14, 2016)

april said:


> Hey that was very nice for me...considering what she said. ..first..lol


It's all good to disagree. It's a chill day, sun is shining, got some BBQ marinating, let's not get all salty. Can I toss you a beer or somethin'?


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 14, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Let's talk about breast implants or nipple elongation


When I first moved into hollywood down the street from Rock n Roll Ralphs, I had a girlfriend that went from small B's to C/D's a few months later. That was the only breast enlargement I've been through. I've also been through 1 breast reduction, indirectly, as well.


----------



## sunni (Jul 14, 2016)

Are you serious

Do you forgot the shit you said to me about two years ago

Or you just hope people forgot it ?


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 14, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I usually get a little stressed when I travel. It's OK


me too man, just have a good day and enjoy it.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## april (Jul 14, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> It's all good to disagree. It's a chill day, sun is shining, got some BBQ marinating, let's not get all salty. Can I toss you a beer or somethin'?


I thought most discussions are..I respect everyone and their views. .I like my dark rum..or whiskey. .maybe a bong and line..oh let's bust out the slip & slide. .no laughing at my jello thighs. .


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 14, 2016)

What do you guys think they will yield? Shortbus OG


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 14, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Rest In Piss - that wannabe gangster has the smallest dick I've ever seen. (I have sucked a lot of dicks)


----------



## sunni (Jul 14, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3732267
> 
> What do you guys think they will yield? Shortbus OG


Where the fick do you find these pictures lol


----------



## Eltomcat (Jul 14, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3732267
> 
> What do you guys think they will yield? Shortbus OG


Those are nice, must be good linage.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 14, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> When I first moved into hollywood down the street from Rock n Roll Ralphs, I had a girlfriend that went from small B's to C/D's a few months later. That was the only breast enlargement I've been through. I've also been through 1 breast reduction, indirectly, as well.


Was that by Western and Hollywood Blvd?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 14, 2016)

april said:


> I thought most discussions are..I respect everyone and their views. .I like my dark rum..or whiskey. .maybe a bong and line..oh let's bust out the slip & slide. .no laughing at my jello thighs. .


I made a slip n' slide out of this old tarp I found a couple weeks ago. That shit was tre bien. Tossed a sprinkler on there, and watched my fatass neighbor sprain his ankle trying to show off. Then he drank all of my newcastles and told me my chicken salad tasted like ass. So the next day when I went by his place to pick up my kid, I rubbed his toothbrush all over my balls.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 14, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Was that by Western and Hollywood Blvd?


Further west, just on the other side of LaBrea. That's where I touched down when I first moved there. Fuller Ave, north of hollywood blvd.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 14, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> Do girls have the same problem with infections? Alot more skin and stuff to wash?


Not seen many vaginas up close, eh? Here, let me help....See, there is a tiny fellow that sort of looks like a shiny pinkish jellybean and he lives at the very top of a kind of moist crevice made up of various folds. This tiny, slick fellow is not only very needy, but _very responsive_ to various stimuli, even suckling or light nibbling in some cases.
Now let's move an inch or three southward where we find the delightful constrictive opening, or 'honeycomb'.....


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 14, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Further west, just on the other side of LaBrea. That's where I touched down when I first moved there. Fuller Ave, north of hollywood blvd.


Gotcha, there was a Ralph's at that intersection I mentioned. Was always getting robbed and LA Metro would roll up.


----------



## april (Jul 14, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I made a slip n' slide out of this old tarp I found a couple weeks ago. That shit was tre bien. Tossed a sprinkler on there, and watched my fatass neighbor sprain his ankle trying to show off. Then he drank all of my newcastles and told me my chicken salad tasted like ass. So the next day when I went by his place to pick up my kid, I rubbed his toothbrush all over my balls.


I expected u to toss in some crack..I see all these fun summer drinking games on YouTube lately..tipsy bartender looks fun..but downhill for added laughs..my cottage lake front has the perfect hill that tapers into the lake ..what kinda tarp would u recommend?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 14, 2016)

april said:


> I expected u to toss in some crack..I see all these fun summer drinking on YouTube lately..tipsy bartender looks fun..but downhill for added laughs..my cottage lake front has the perfect hill that tapers into the lake ..what kinda tarp would u recommend?


I got some arm n hammer if you like it like that. I prefer the soft. My tarp is a Rip Stop™. We don't fuck around when it comes to slip 'n slides. Damn cottage lake front. That's what I want when I retire.


----------



## sunni (Jul 14, 2016)

Ban hammer time 
Apprently I'm to ban someone or that someone is calling the "higher authorities " to our website 

Also I apprently have post partum depression but I refuse to forgive someone who wished i had a dead baby 


L oh fucking L


----------



## april (Jul 14, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Not seen many vaginas up close, eh? Here, let me help....See, there is a tiny fellow that sort of looks like a shiny pinkish jellybean and he lives at the very top of a kind of moist crevice made up of various folds. This tiny, slick fellow is not only very needy, but _very responsive_ to various stimuli, even suckling or light nibbling in some cases.
> Now let's move an inch or three southward where we find the delightful constrictive opening, or 'honeycomb'.....


Ok everyone should read this in a Morgan Freeman voice..or William Shatner ..


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 14, 2016)

sunni said:


> Ban hammer time
> Apprently I'm to ban someone or that someone is calling the "higher authorities " to our website
> 
> Also I apprently have post partum depression but I refuse to forgive someone who wished i had a dead baby
> ...


Good, if it's who I think, he deserves it.


----------



## Eltomcat (Jul 14, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Not seen many vaginas up close, eh? Here, let me help....See, there is a tiny fellow that sort of looks like a shiny pinkish jellybean and he lives at the very top of a kind of moist crevice made up of various folds. This tiny, slick fellow is not only very needy, but _very responsive_ to various stimuli, even suckling or light nibbling in some cases.
> Now let's move an inch or three southward where we find the delightful constrictive opening, or 'honeycomb'.....


I was being sarcastic lol. But thanks


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 14, 2016)

sunni said:


> Ban hammer time
> Apprently I'm to ban someone or that someone is calling the "higher authorities " to our website
> 
> Also I apprently have post partum depression but I refuse to forgive someone who wished i had a dead baby
> ...


LOL, the boy just won't stop will he? So, just who are the higher authorities he intends to call? The Feds cuz someone here said un-nice things about him?
When you get weary of dealing with it, I volunteer Sunni


----------



## sunni (Jul 14, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, the boy just won't stop will he? So, just who are the higher authorities he intends to call? The Feds cuz someone here said un-nice things about him?
> When you get weary of dealing with it, I volunteer Sunni


Why does people here Wanna call cops dea and Feds
Like just stop 

Jeesh


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 14, 2016)

There has to be a place where all this American foreskin goes..
 
Maybe it's a private collection


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 14, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, the boy just won't stop will he? So, just who are the higher authorities he intends to call? The Feds cuz someone here said un-nice things about him?
> When you get weary of dealing with it, I volunteer Sunni


He likes to threaten, but never backs his shit up. Talks a gang of shit, but has no spine. I would pay money to press the ban button on that cunt.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 14, 2016)

sunni said:


> Ban hammer time
> Apprently I'm to ban someone or that someone is calling the "higher authorities " to our website


Oh oh, somebody told Jeebus.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 14, 2016)

I talk too much. Need to go work on the garden. Smell you guys later.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 14, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I made a slip n' slide out of this old tarp I found a couple weeks ago. That shit was tre bien. Tossed a sprinkler on there, and watched my fatass neighbor sprain his ankle trying to show off. Then he drank all of my newcastles and told me my chicken salad tasted like ass. So the next day when I went by his place to pick up my kid, I rubbed his toothbrush all over my balls.


I worked in a union steel plant with a 1000 guys. One union guy there was the biggest snitch on earth, ratting out his union brothers for petty shit...
Guy was a Tootsie pop freak, always ate a half dozen a day...

One day, a guy he ratted out went over to his Tootsie stash, unwrapped them all, shoved them in his ass crack and then nicely rewrapped them. A dozen guys watched and laughed and nobody said a word...

Steel mills can be fun if you're not a rat.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 14, 2016)

420God said:


> Entertaining company can be so exhausting, my family was coming out and visiting all summer and that took more out of me than work did.


"all summer" damn you're a saint


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 14, 2016)

Fwiw I work in a hospital and baby's cry over everything, vaccines and all sorts of pokes so we should stop that stuff also? After a few minutes the pain is gone and they will never remember..


----------



## HydrOGdeluxe (Jul 14, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Quit pickin' on sunni. She made a good point.


A good point? She dropped a truth bomb.



sunni said:


> Because you're afraid you'll be shown a new light
> 
> Wouldn't wanna educate ourselves now would we


I think it's because many being afraid they have to reconcile with the fact their dick is mutilated for no good reasons. Or worse, they mutilated their son's... Good of you to not blindly follow.



qwizoking said:


> does not make sex feel better being uncut....unless your girl is so displeased by your unit she cant get wet (again thats the preference in america). circumcision will heighten sensitivity like during a good blow job


Just denial talk... The preference is what they are used to and what their man has. Do you really expect every gf/wife to admit to herself she rather have a whole dick? That is as likely as you admitting it. And that is why parents keep doing it too, because their parents did.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 14, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3732267
> 
> What do you guys think they will yield? Shortbus OG


You need to flush and defoliate before an informed opinion can be formed.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 14, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You need to flush and defoliate before an informed opinion can be formed.


You are totally right. When in doubt, stop feeding your plants, dump lots of water on them and remove 3/4 of their leaves. It is simple science you guys. Yields = maximum.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 14, 2016)

sunni said:


> That's actually not true
> 
> Please take some time to do some research
> You can go to YouTube and watch elephant in the hospital or you can go to drmomma website or saving our sons website
> ...


Um. Wrong. In places in Africa they do cut clits out.

This coming from a spec ops guy and his buddies that told me about it. The cut breast off to. 

Its horrible. It really bothered my buddy after walking into a village and seeing the aftermath.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 14, 2016)

damn yall be in here doing the most

im still back here 




april said:


> I thought most discussions are..I respect everyone and their views. .I like my dark rum..or whiskey. .maybe a bong and line..oh let's bust out the slip & slide. .no laughing at my jello thighs. .



coke and rum does sound good right now..


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 14, 2016)

april said:


> Bahaha ...I'm curious. .I know when I go Brazilian I can feel everything times 100...wouldn't it be the same for men...in theory wouldn't the shaft skin under the foreskin be extra sensitive? ? Or would all the friction from the foreskin cause a lack of sensation over time...


It is extra sensitive. Took a lot of practice to not cum in the first minute of sex.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 14, 2016)

@.Pinworm. That never gets old.

Lol - +


----------



## sunni (Jul 14, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Um. Wrong. In places in Africa they do cut clits out.
> 
> This coming from a spec ops guy and his buddies that told me about it. The cut breast off to.
> 
> Its horrible. It really bothered my buddy after walking into a village and seeing the aftermath.


I'm aware again to restate I was speaking about her line in male circ not female


----------



## HydrOGdeluxe (Jul 14, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> It is extra sensitive.


sure, the world is not just flat but a bowl even.

Http://www.circumcision.org/satisfied.htm

Why don't we hear a lot more from circumcised men about how they truly feel about being circumcised? Here are the possible reasons. 


Circumcised men do not know what they are missing. They believe that the sexual sensitivity they have without a foreskin is "normal." (Similarly, a woman born in Somalia who had been subjected to a severe form of female circumcision insisted that it had no impact. "It's the same thing. There is nothing different about my sexuality.") According to one man who was circumcised as an adult, sex without a foreskin is like sight without color. Those who have not seen in color cannot appreciate what is lost. See Men Circumcised as Adults. 
Young circumcised men may not notice the negative sexual effects of circumcision until they are older, because of the progressive *desensitization* of the exposed glans (head of the penis) from exposure and rubbing against clothes. See Functions of the Foreskin. It is possible that circumcision is an unrecognized factor in the high rates of *impotence* in older American men. 
Accepting circumcision beliefs and cultural assumptions prevents men from recognizing and feeling their dissatisfaction. 
...

read this too
http://www.circumcision.org/foreskin.htm

In erect state the difference is the intact penis is not scared/mutilated. Anyone really believes any unbiased woman prefers the mutilated dick?







There is something postitive to say about it, more blowjobs

"addition, the loss of a secretion called smegma of the inner foreskin layer removes natural lubrication. Oral-genital sexual activity is more common in the United States than in many other societies. Could the lack of natural lubrication of the penis due to circumcision be a reason?"

So next time you blame a woman for not being wet enough, realize your tiny penis is dysfunctional.


----------



## Eltomcat (Jul 14, 2016)

HydrOGdeluxe said:


> sure, the world is not just flat but a bowl even.
> 
> Http://www.circumcision.org/satisfied.htm
> 
> ...


Whoa!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 14, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I worked in a union steel plant with a 1000 guys. One union guy there was the biggest snitch on earth, ratting out his union brothers for petty shit...
> Guy was a Tootsie pop freak, always ate a half dozen a day...
> 
> One day, a guy he ratted out went over to his Tootsie stash, unwrapped them all, shoved them in his ass crack and then nicely rewrapped them. A dozen guys watched and laughed and nobody said a word...
> ...


Back in my commercial framing days they'd do that with toothbrushes when someone wasn't liked. Fuck, eh? lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 14, 2016)

HydrOGdeluxe said:


> sure, the world is not just flat but a bowl even.
> 
> Http://www.circumcision.org/satisfied.htm
> 
> ...


I believe you are correct. Make sense about the impotence part.


I have yet to meet a woman that disliked my uncircumcised penis. One or two that hadn't seen one were surprised but enjoyed the sex.



sunni said:


> I'm aware again to restate I was speaking about her line in male circ not female


My bad. I misread.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 14, 2016)

someone mad?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 14, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> damn yall be in here doing the most
> 
> im still back here
> 
> ...


A line of coke and rum?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 14, 2016)

Nothing today. I have a 4 hour Biology class I attend from 10:00-1:50 every Monday through Thursday, though. Fall semester will be 4 classes.


----------



## sunni (Jul 14, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I believe you are correct. Make sense about the impotence part.
> 
> 
> I have yet to meet a woman that disliked my uncircumcised penis. One or two that hadn't seen one were surprised but enjoyed the sex.
> ...


I'm the one who worded it horribly cause hook belly though the same


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 14, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> someone mad?


Yes. I made a new guy mad yesterday and people jumped on the band wagon. I didn't mean for it to go down like that. 

New people don't realize we get the same questions over and over and over. They also don't realize that we get a lot of questions and then all of a sudden the new guy knows more than you. 

I apologized. Oh well.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 14, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> A line of coke and rum?


4 fingers of each


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 14, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> 4 fingers of each


Balls deep or go home.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 14, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Balls deep or go home.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 14, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3732348


Hurr hurr hurr.

 

(You'd have to be a Bill Hicks fan.)


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 14, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Hurr hurr hurr.
> 
> View attachment 3732350
> 
> (You'd have to be a Bill Hicks fan.)


Yeaahhhhh...he's awful.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 14, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Yeaahhhhh...he's awful.


Well, he probably is now, seeing as he's 20 years in the ground. But he was one of my favorites. Him, Jim Jeffries, Russell Brand, Rob "The Machine," etc.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 14, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> 4 fingers of each


As long as my face goes numb and makes me shit, I'm game


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 14, 2016)

420God said:


> Didn't @Flaming Pie 's guy go through something with his penis not that long ago? I thought that was from not getting circumcised.
> 
> I know a few girls that got some bad infections from sleeping with guys that didn't know how the properly clean themselves.
> 
> And I don't consider my penis to be mutilated, it's quite amazing IMO.


My husband does not regret his circumcision. Stupid easy to clean and keep clean. Also feels better for both of us.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 14, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> Don't they circumcise girls in some parts of Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Circumcision of girls is very different and usually involves removing the glans of her clitoris. Very different from removing the foreskin.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> My husband does not regret his circumcision. Stupid easy to clean and keep clean. Also feels better for both of us.


What ever works for you guys.

How did he deal with it rubbing inside his pants? I know that had to be rough.

I know of two grown people that hated it after being done.

I don't know about the easy to clean, Its not hard to clean as is. I do know I have to clean after sex. If I just rollitup it will stink the next day.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 14, 2016)

april said:


> My brother had a dozen visits..finally he asked for his foreskin to be removed. .his doctor said ok because apparently he did this often with older boys/men who often get infections. ..


Yup. My husband got frequent injuries and infections even though he retracted and cleaned every night in the shower.

It takes 3 days for an infant to heal and they do provide pain meds. It takes 2 weeks for a grown man to heal enough for no pain 

3 months after his surgery he had some swelling from injuring the incision line. I have read it can take up to a year to fully heal.


----------



## b4ds33d (Jul 14, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'd love to get a pinball machine...if I could find '70's era 'Superstar'...I know a guy who might be able to hook me up...he's got 2 in his basement...a real nostalgia freak...he also has 2 vintage juke boxes that are utterly cool.


the only problem with pinball machines are the maintenance. i had a friend in high school who's dad owned a putt-putt and got handed down to him. he got rid of all the arcade and pinball machines dirt cheap. i picked up a terminator2/adams family/jurassic park pinball machine and nba jam/sunset riders/street fighter2/mk1&3 machine for a few grand. a year into it i saw why i got them so cheap. the arcade machines held up fine but the pinball machines were just constant wear/tear.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 14, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> What ever works for you guys.
> 
> How did he deal with it rubbing inside his pants? I know that had to be rough.
> 
> ...


He had to shower before and after sex. His foreskin completely covered his glans.

The first week he didnt do much walking and wore only boxers. The second week it was sleep pants and then basketball shorts. 

We just covered the glans with a gauze and surgical tape. Replaced every night. It slowed down the keritization of the gland but it practically eliminated pain.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 14, 2016)

april said:


> Bahaha ...I'm curious. .I know when I go Brazilian I can feel everything times 100...wouldn't it be the same for men...in theory wouldn't the shaft skin under the foreskin be extra sensitive? ? Or would all the friction from the foreskin cause a lack of sensation over time...


The foreskin actually can reduce sensation if you have alot. Tight shaft skin creates friction across the whole penis.


----------



## Eltomcat (Jul 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Circumcision of girls is very different and usually involves removing the glans of her clitoris. Very different from removing the foreskin.


Mutilation is mutilation. Kinda a double standard. But whatever.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 14, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> What a revolting topic to wake up to....all these _infections_ and the like, tsk tsk tsk....don't have access to warm water and *soap*?
> 
> CLEAN genitalia, people!


You are actually not supposed to use soap on your genitalia. Just hot water.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 14, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> Mutilation is mutilation. Kinda a double standard. But whatever.


The equivalent for men would be removing the head and part of the shaft. 

So it is not a double standard. Female circumcisions remove the most sensitive sexual organ not extra skin.


----------



## Eltomcat (Jul 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You are actually not supposed to use soap on your genitalia. Just hot water.


Damn it I've been doing it wrong!


----------



## Eltomcat (Jul 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The equivalent for men would be removing the head and part of the shaft.
> 
> So it is not a double standard. Female circumcisions remove the most sensitive sexual organ not extra skin.


Ok.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 14, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> Damn it I've been doing it wrong!


And I'm gonna keep right ON "doing it wrong"....no soap on the genitalia? Fffuuuuuuu that, I'll pass. I can only imagine: "Uh, babe? I'm no longer using soap on my coochie because apparently it's bad."
Grounds for divorce!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You are actually not supposed to use soap on your genitalia. Just hot water.


How you supposed to get the Reddi Whip residue off?

Ca-mon!


----------



## Eltomcat (Jul 14, 2016)

Fuck no wonder people get infections.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 14, 2016)

That's some whackass crunchy hippy bullshit if I've ever heard any....NO soap on the crotch area...there went dinner plans...

Kind of like how the vagina is a 'self-cleaning organ that regularly refreshes itself with no need for harsh soaps'...yeeeaaahhhhhh...tell that rap to a few chicks I've been with....they smelled like dumpsters in July down there....


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 14, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> Fuck no wonder people get infections.


Not to mention severe crotch rot.


----------



## Eltomcat (Jul 14, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Not to mention severe crotch rot.


Some peoples step kids...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 14, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Let's talk about breast implants or nipple elongation


Nipple elongation??? That sounds disgusting. Do people want finger nipplez?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 14, 2016)

Soap getting in the vagina is bad. All the scented soaps have alcohol and the unscented ones can throw off the ph. You can use soap in the area where pubic hair grows but not in between the labia minora. Only hot water there. 

What do you think the shower hose is for? Power wash!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 14, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> That's some whackass crunchy hippy bullshit if I've ever heard any....NO soap on the crotch area...there went dinner plans...
> 
> Kind of like how the vagina is a 'self-cleaning organ that regularly refreshes itself with no need for harsh soaps'...yeeeaaahhhhhh...tell that rap to a few chicks I've been with....they smelled like dumpsters in July down there....


Hot water and hands will clean any vagina. Stay away from too much garlic and all onion to.avoid musk.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 14, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yes. I made a new guy mad yesterday and people jumped on the band wagon. I didn't mean for it to go down like that.
> 
> New people don't realize we get the same questions over and over and over. They also don't realize that we get a lot of questions and then all of a sudden the new guy knows more than you.
> 
> I apologized. Oh well.


Fuck 'em, this is 18 and older, it ain't the shallow end of the pool


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Nipple elongation??? That sounds disgusting. Do people want finger nipplez?


I find prehensile quite intriguing


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 14, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I find prehensile quite intriguing


You need to watch "Species". Terrible film but I think it may appeal to you.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 14, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You need to watch "Species". Terrible film but I think it may appeal to you.


That's where I first considered the possibilities


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 14, 2016)

if your chick smells like dumpster theres a problem..
find some new pussy
if it happens again maybe something your doing is transfering bacteria to said region...... 


if my likes didnt show approval i agree with pie...and umm, i kind of am considered a medical professional

they do have specific ph adjusted soaps for your vag, i would recommend as little scent as possible, but generally these are only used by "older" women who have "disruptions" down there

none of my girls use or need soap.. nice clean tasty pussy


----------



## Eltomcat (Jul 14, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> if your chick smells like dumpster theres a problem..
> find some new pussy
> if it happens again maybe something your doing is transfering bacteria to said region......
> 
> ...


Trippin...


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 14, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> Trippin...


not yet..
but im due to go to another dimension
mix a heavy dose of a dissociative, whip up a batch of "acid" maybe tonight


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 14, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> How you supposed to get the Miracle Whip residue off?
> 
> Ca-mon!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 14, 2016)

Men talking about the proper way to wash a vagina is funny.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 14, 2016)

sunni said:


> Ban hammer time
> Apprently I'm to ban someone or that someone is calling the "higher authorities " to our website
> 
> Also I apprently have post partum depression but I refuse to forgive someone who wished i had a dead baby
> ...


So did he get the hammer?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 14, 2016)

Look - There are almost enough so that each hateful scumbag here can have their own!


Almost, sigh...


----------



## testiclees (Jul 14, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You need to flush and defoliate before an informed opinion can be formed.


Also boil and foliar with unicorn tears.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You are actually not supposed to use soap on your genitalia. Just hot water.


I knew girl named fish market, she made that same claim


----------



## testiclees (Jul 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The equivalent for men would be removing the head and part of the shaft.
> 
> So it is not a double standard. Female circumcisions remove the most sensitive sexual organ not extra skin.


Im not an expert on fgm but i can tell you have no fucking clue.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 14, 2016)

testiclees said:


> I knew girl named fish market, she made that same claim


----------



## testiclees (Jul 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Nipple elongation??? That sounds disgusting. Do people want finger nipplez?


I woudnt refuse...i like hairy pit euro babes too

Im kinda interested in those babes that pump


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 14, 2016)

testiclees said:


> I knew girl named fish market, she made that same *clam*


fify


----------



## neosapien (Jul 14, 2016)

Can we stop talking about mutilated baby dicks. And start talking about how me and my mutilated dick slayed all this pussy in the Grotto one night.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 14, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Can we stop talking about mutilated baby dicks. And start talking about how me and my mutilated dick slayed all this pussy in the Grotto one night.
> 
> View attachment 3732514


I agree. mash that muto-pee pee into them grotto-girls.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 14, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Can we stop talking about mutilated baby dicks. And start talking about how me and my mutilated dick slayed all this pussy in the Grotto one night.
> 
> View attachment 3732514


Wilt? You're alive?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 14, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> fify


Go on, getcha some.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 14, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Can we stop talking about mutilated baby dicks. And start talking about how me and my mutilated dick slayed all this pussy in the Grotto one night.
> 
> View attachment 3732514


Neg rep for not enlarging the pic.

That's just wrong.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 14, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3732521
> 
> View attachment 3732524


Glad to know I am not the only one.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 14, 2016)

Extended stone out through new little courtyard earlier...
 

Made cuts around planter well we put in last yr. We went with a half hexagon...to hard to cut round edges, plans change daily here...we kinda go with the flow...

 
cement in the edges tomorrow...

Tomatoes and peppers looking good...planted in well 5/17...almost ready to ripen...

should I flush and defoliate now? Lol.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 14, 2016)

This thread has accomplished something today... I have a new personal best on man-Kegels.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 14, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Extended stone out through new little courtyard earlier...
> View attachment 3732532
> 
> Made cuts around planter well we put in last yr. We went with a half hexagon...to hard to cut round edges, plans change daily here...we kinda go with the flow...
> ...


Man, I'd love to have half a dozen of those tomatoes right now.
Fried Green Tomatoes are Bomb !!

*Ingredients*

3/4 cup all-purpose flour
3 eggs, lightly beaten
2 cups panko (Japanese) bread crumbs
5 medium green tomatoes, cut into 1/4-inch slices
Oil for deep-fat frying
Salt

In three separate shallow bowls, place the flour, eggs and bread crumbs. Dip tomatoes in flour, then in eggs; coat with bread crumbs.
In an electric skillet or deep-fat fryer, heat oil to 375°. Fry tomatoes, a few at a time, for 2-3 minutes on each side or until golden brown. Drain on paper towels. Sprinkle with salt. Serve immediately. Yield: 10 servings.
Mrs. GWN & I'll be over around 19:00
Does that work for you?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You are actually not supposed to use soap on your genitalia. Just hot water.


May be why he got infections all the time.

My son got one and I was told by the Dr to use warm soapy water to clean it.

I use soap on mine all the time.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 14, 2016)

just saw a vid on giving up soap all together...in fact they say its better for u if u just shower with only water..who knew


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Soap getting in the vagina is bad. All the scented soaps have alcohol and the unscented ones can throw off the ph. You can use soap in the area where pubic hair grows but not in between the labia minora. Only hot water there.
> 
> What do you think the shower hose is for? Power wash!


Ummm. They make soap just for the genitals. 

Summer's Eve Cleansing Wash TV Commercial, 'Mista…:


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 14, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Extended stone out through new little courtyard earlier...
> View attachment 3732532
> 
> Made cuts around planter well we put in last yr. We went with a half hexagon...to hard to cut round edges, plans change daily here...we kinda go with the flow...
> ...


beautiful job...I can design em but I won't build em


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 14, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> just saw a vid on giving up soap all together...in fact they say its better for u if u just shower with only water..who knew


That can't possibly work on oily skin...I must have a bar of Dial!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 14, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That can't possibly work on oily skin...I must have a bar of Dial!


Ivory soap...cuz I'm 99 44/100% pure


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 14, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> just saw a vid on giving up soap all together...in fact they say its better for u if u just shower with only water..who knew



got a buddy from africa who does this
abdule and his girl futtoo (sp? pronounced foot-to)

i was surprised when he told me..

but i don't wear deodorant and promise i don't stink..

i guess its like when we would tell immune compromised patients not to wash their hands


----------



## april (Jul 14, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> May be why he got infections all the time.
> 
> My son got one and I was told by the Dr to use warm soapy water to clean it.
> 
> I use soap on mine all the time.


Might be more pertinent to women since our bits are moist most of the time..when the pediatric nurse showed me how to bath my newborn she made it clear that I shouldn't use soap on her vagina when cleaning. .she even mentioned nightly bum cleanings with a cloth and water to remove the chemical residues from the packaged bum wipes..but I wash my baby in a mini bathtub so she's sitting in the soapy water anyways. .


----------



## april (Jul 14, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That can't possibly work on oily skin...I must have a bar of Dial!


Skin and hair should be oily..our body does this for a reason. .retain moisture and repel bad stuff..even pubic hair has a purpose. .soap is for stank..removing ur natural oils just makes ur body make even more..wash my hair twice a week. .wash my body every second day..but I bath or shower daily..just to freshen up..baby barf stinks on skin lol


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 14, 2016)

april said:


> Might be more pertinent to women since our bits are moist most of the time.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 14, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3732567


Fuckin Lou


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 14, 2016)

sunni said:


> I'm talking about the comment stating male circumcision is to keep infections away thus making it medically necessary or deemed appropriate reason to chop 1/3 of your babies penis off
> 
> Where are female circumcision is deemed a horrible cruel act yet somehow that doesn't translate to boys because people aren't properly educated
> 
> Male babies don't magically not feel pain because they have a dick


Possibly because the motivation and value behind the circumscisions are completely dif. One is for "hygienic" pure


tyler.durden said:


> If you're circumcised, you can't dock another penis. Dudes that can dock are popular...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3731791


what's up doc? That was sssooooo gross. but worth it to learn a new term. f'ing hilarious TD


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 14, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3732567


best movie ever


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 14, 2016)

april said:


> Plus all the Jewish. . ..


All the _Jewish?_


@sunni Don't let it get you down. You did what you thought was right for your son. It's your kid, end of story. However as far as being informed, I wonder if you have read the "other" side? I have also read evidence supporting that intact penises run the risk of infection

but of course, The American Academy of Pediatrics must be wrong. This article argues that the CDC encourages circumscision b/c it lowers the risk of contracting many STD'shttp://www.webmd.com/parenting/baby/news/20141202/cdc-endorses-circumcision-for-health-reasons?page=2


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 14, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Man, I'd love to have half a dozen of those tomatoes right now.
> Fried Green Tomatoes are Bomb !!
> 
> *Ingredients*
> ...


I never tried them...and believe it or not, my daughter asked just yesterday if I knew how to make them. I'll copy the recipe for her and see if she makes them.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 14, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> All the _Jewish?_
> 
> 
> @sunni Don't let it get you down. You did what you thought was right for your son. It's your kid, end of story. However as far as being informed, I wonder if you have read the "other" side? I have also read evidence supporting that intact penises run the risk of infection
> ...


Everybody looks intact with a condom on.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 14, 2016)

april said:


> Might be more pertinent to women since our bits are moist most of the time..when the pediatric nurse showed me how to bath my newborn she made it clear that I shouldn't use soap on her vagina when cleaning. .she even mentioned nightly bum cleanings with a cloth and water to remove the chemical residues from the packaged bum wipes..but I wash my baby in a mini bathtub so she's sitting in the soapy water anyways. .


I didn't know about this and my daughter would sit in bubble baths when she was a baby. Turns out the soap travels up the urethera and can give them UTI's. This is because Girl's urethera's are much shorter than boys so it doesn't happen with boys.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 14, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> May be why he got infections all the time.
> 
> My son got one and I was told by the Dr to use warm soapy water to clean it.
> 
> I use soap on mine all the time.


He used soap. Its a bit different for men.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 14, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Im not an expert on fgm but i can tell you have no fucking clue.


The clit is equivalent to the head and top of shaft. Fact.


----------



## april (Jul 14, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> I didn't know about this and my daughter would sit in bubble baths when she was a baby. Turns out the soap travels up the urethera and can give them UTI's. This is because Girl's urethera's are much shorter than boys so it doesn't happen with boys.


Ahh I was thinking vaginal opening but urethra makes more sense..after delivery I noticed my bladder infection lingered around. .must have been the baths. .nurse said my stitches would dissolve faster if I bathed twice a day..which I did..plus the squirt bottle after every pee..I still use that thing to freshen up ..seriously why do we use paper and not water like other countries. .no wonder north Americans smells like crotch rot...we just smear it around on paper and our genitals and call ourselves clean..bahahaha


----------



## TigerClock (Jul 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The clit is equivalent to the head and top of shaft. Fact.


I licked one today guess I accomplished that..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 14, 2016)

april said:


> Ahh I was thinking vaginal opening but urethra makes more sense..after delivery I noticed my bladder infection lingered around. .must have been the baths. .nurse said my stitches would dissolve faster if I bathed twice a day..which I did..plus the squirt bottle after every pee..I still use that thing to freshen up ..seriously why do we use paper and not water like other countries. .no wonder north Americans smells like crotch rot...we just smear it around on paper and our genitals and call ourselves clean..bahahaha


Use 4 heaping handfuls of epsom in your baths. Feels nice and promotes healing. 

hub did it to help soothe his stiches and heal faster.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 14, 2016)

Shower before sex is the best way imo.


----------



## april (Jul 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Use 4 heaping handfuls of epsom in your baths. Feels nice and promotes healing.
> 
> hub did it to help soothe his stiches and heal faster.


I luv salt baths..found a company called happy hippo or something like that..anyhoo they have awesome scented Epsom salts..strawberries and cream.. orange creamsicle ..etc..so relaxing.

U got ur guy in a bath!!! Mine would never dare.."baths are for ladies "..per him..Meh his loss..


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He used soap. Its a bit different for men.


Your statement was soap is bad for genitalia not women genitalia. That's why all the guys said something.

OK its bad for women but they still make soap for women's parts.

I get what your saying though. I generally don't wear deodorant and shower every other day and if I do everyday I just wash under water unless I stink.

I have a clean diet.


Shit. Better not say that. Don't want to start that argument up again.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 14, 2016)

I ph my cooter on a reg


----------



## TigerClock (Jul 14, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> I ph my cooter on a reg


What's that pussys ph?

Edit: safe enough to swim in?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 14, 2016)

april said:


> I luv salt baths..found a company called happy hippo or something like that..anyhoo they have awesome scented Epsom salts..strawberries and cream.. orange creamsicle ..etc..so relaxing.
> 
> U got ur guy in a bath!!! Mine would never dare.."baths are for ladies "..per him..Meh his loss..


When I realized he wanted a circ I started reading about it. Read every testimony of circumcised guys that I could find. Checked all the med sites for ways to make it easier.

I love my man and would do anything for him. He had to soak to get the bandages off without tearing stitches. 

He's on a business trip right now and I miss the fuck outta him.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 14, 2016)

april said:


> Might be more pertinent to women since our bits are moist most of the time..when the pediatric nurse showed me how to bath my newborn she made it clear that I shouldn't use soap on her vagina when cleaning. .she even mentioned nightly bum cleanings with a cloth and water to remove the chemical residues from the packaged bum wipes..but I wash my baby in a mini bathtub so she's sitting in the soapy water anyways. .


It's been noted somewhere that "moist" is one of the more uncomfortable words to say - likely because it's also associated with really good cake.

Mindfuck.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 14, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> I ph my cooter on a reg


Getting all scientific with tbe coochie.

Lol my daughter calls it her coochie. Every time she wipes. "Coochi coochi"


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 14, 2016)

TigerClock said:


> Edit: safe enough to swim in?


That's reminiscent of and oId joke with a punch line something to do with finding your car keys and driving out.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 15, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> It's been noted somewhere that "moist" is one of the more uncomfortable words to say - likely because it's also associated with really good cake.
> 
> Mindfuck.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 15, 2016)

back to the topic at hand 


accomplishment-
i have a bad habbit of setting my phone in my lap, forgetting, then quickly standing and watching my phone fly

i did this while hopping out of my truck (truck tractor) so roughly 8ft up and busted my phone.. ugh i know its also a fml

but i get to buy a new phone now, so i guess thats cool


----------



## testiclees (Jul 15, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> back to the topic at hand
> 
> 
> accomplishment-
> ...


was it in a case? a protective case


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 15, 2016)

of course you had to ask that...

no
i never got around to buying a new one
a cop broke my last one




definitely gonna get one though now



of course i also wouldn't have like insurance or anything on it.....


----------



## srh88 (Jul 15, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> back to the topic at hand
> 
> 
> accomplishment-
> ...


Lol I used to do that all the time with phones and glass pipes


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 15, 2016)

So far? Sleep deprivation.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 15, 2016)

TigerClock said:


> What's that pussys ph?
> 
> Edit: safe enough to swim in?


Probably neutral, but not lower than 6.8.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 15, 2016)

Got the new support bracket and new blade on my mower last night and finally finished cutting the grass. Drive shaft seems fine @Gary Goodson it's supposed to violently rock back and forth and scream like a banshee cumming right?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 15, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


>


Ha, that's awesome


----------



## 420God (Jul 15, 2016)

Had a couple more bad storms that made the tree in my front yard lean way over my driveway. The other day when the electric company pulled in to drop off a telephone pole they hit one of the branches and snapped it off, luckily it didn't damage their truck.

Yesterday I took most of it down.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 15, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> I ph my cooter on a reg


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (Jul 15, 2016)

I woke up and had coffee. Watching the news and yet another terror attack. It sucks.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 15, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Jack ass, you even arent familiar with the vocabulary of FGM, the multitude forms of mutilation that are practiced and the ensuing lessened quality of life. Since it's a way for men to assert control over women and their sexuality it's likely a topic that you have deep denial about and allow men to dictate the implications. Fact: you're a fucking stepford vag discharge


One of the classics. One thing about the 70s, the 'TV movies' were/are a thousand times better than most garbage you see in _theaters_, these days....

"_I'll just DIE if I don't get this recipe....I'll just DIE if I don't get this recipe....I'll...."
_
A misogyny nightmare....I remember my sisters and mother _crying_ during certain scenes....really affected me as a kid...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 15, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> I ph my cooter on a reg


How does one do that? Check the actual cooter or just the run off water?

And then adjust with...


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 15, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> How does one do that? Check the actual cooter or just the run off water?
> 
> And then adjust with...View attachment 3732845


Hahahahaha! This guy..


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 15, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3732850


Oh, my God, Lou..


----------



## testiclees (Jul 15, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> of course you had to ask that...
> 
> no
> i never got around to buying a new one
> ...



I smashed a few before i got a case...when i busted two in a row i made the move.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 15, 2016)

testiclees said:


> I smashed a few before i got a case...when i busted two in a row i made the move. View attachment 3732852


I might need one of these to prevent my ape hands from ruining more devices!

I got this phone a couple holidays ago, apparently it was 'high end' at the time. (?) Supposedly it's a 'larger model', but it still feels tiny and frail, to me.
I've only turned it on a few times and fiddled with the camera....


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 15, 2016)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=GGHzh6HV1Dk


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 15, 2016)

thebonzaseedbank said:


> I woke up and had coffee. Watching the news and yet another terror attack. It sucks.


Word.

Getting sick of it. Had at appointment at the Dr. and got asked all these mental health questions. I asked if it was due to current events and the nurse said that it was. I asked if she was getting a lot of new depression cases and she would not say, but her eyes said it all. And this is from the reddest part of a swing state.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 15, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, the boy just won't stop will he? So, just who are the higher authorities he intends to call? The Feds cuz someone here said un-nice things about him?
> When you get weary of dealing with it, I volunteer Sunni


Call 1-800-Smilodon! Single malt, double fang. Satisfaction guaranteed.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 15, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3732850


Thats a good looking cooter.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 15, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Word.
> 
> Getting sick of it. Had at appointment at the Dr. and got asked all these mental health questions. I asked if it was due to current events and the nurse said that it was. I asked if she was getting a lot of new depression cases and she would not say, but her eyes said it all. And this is from the reddest part of a swing state.


Yesterday I went for a drive with esther and there was a three car accident up the street at an intersection.

There was probably 10 people on each corner of the intersection and plenty of people parking nearby in cars.

I think people are concerned and watching everything.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 15, 2016)

I guess i should of said that is unusual. People dont normally crowd like that around car accidents here.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 15, 2016)

rubbernecking is nothing new. gawkers exercising their rights to slow traffic


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 15, 2016)

april said:


> Ahh I was thinking vaginal opening but urethra makes more sense..after delivery I noticed my bladder infection lingered around. .must have been the baths. .nurse said my stitches would dissolve faster if I bathed twice a day..which I did..plus the squirt bottle after every pee..I still use that thing to freshen up ..seriously why do we use paper and not water like other countries. .no wonder north Americans smells like crotch rot...we just smear it around on paper and our genitals and call ourselves clean..bahahaha


LOL I have wondered the same. Water shouldn't irritate your bladder, just products with perfume, bubble baths etc. Men can get uti's but since their urethera runs the length of their penis, it takes, too long for the bacteria to travel that far. Ours is so short, bam, we get that shit. Also, pee after sex the sterile qualities of the urine kill any bacteria. Cystitis is common among new moms, b/c you've irritated the bladder with the pregnancy, birth, hormones, etc.




whitebb2727 said:


> Your statement was soap is bad for genitalia not women genitalia. That's why all the guys said something.
> 
> OK its bad for women but they still make soap for women's parts.
> 
> ...


Technically (and every woman has hear this) "the vagina is a self cleaning organ so using soaps and perfumes disturb the natural PH and blah blah blah" They make special cleansers, yes, but you really have to label read. @whitebb I am obsessive about my diet (clean eating, balanced ph in foods, etc) and honey I need to shower EVERY day. water can wash off BO. though. It's caused by our body's own, natural yeast and when it is released throughout pores it tends to form bacteria under armpits etc (also totally normal) but that's what causes it to smell. And diet can alter how strong OK end of rant

Didn't realize the thread got back on track before rant....


We are finally DONE w/ inside of house. All I have to do today is clean the interior then we can work on the exterior next week and it will be complete. That was a hard remodel


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 15, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> How does one do that? Check the actual cooter or just the run off water?
> 
> And then adjust with...View attachment 3732845


This pic reminded me I need some more testing kit juice (put it on my list, ty)


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 15, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> This pic reminded me I need some more testing kit juice (put it on my list, ty)


I just want my hand to be big like @Big_Lou 's


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 15, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> I ph my cooter on a reg


Pic's or it doesn't happen.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 15, 2016)

:::fingerprint scan activated:::::


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 15, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I just want my hand to be big like @Big_Lou 's
> 
> View attachment 3732942


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 15, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I just want my hand to be big like @Big_Lou 's
> 
> View attachment 3732942


Psshhhh, tiny trump hands...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 15, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> :::fingerprint scan activated:::::


too blurry...


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 15, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Psshhhh, tiny trump hands...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 15, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> too blurry...


Check your doggles - they look, well. . . dirty.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 15, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Psshhhh, tiny trump hands...


bite your reptilian tongue Lou!

don't worry...tongues heal fast .


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 15, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Check your doggles - they look, well. . . dirty.


I still cunt see well, just got over an eye infucktion...


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 15, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> bite your amphibian tongue Lou!
> 
> don't worry...tongues heal fast .


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 15, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


>


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 15, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> rubbernecking is nothing new. gawkers exercising their rights to slow traffic


Not where i live. Where i live nobody usually stops.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 15, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3733007


Hey...I remember that pic!

Ali would have out pointed both of them though...


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 15, 2016)

For years I've been hearing about how oysters look "sexually suggestive"...guess I'm just not seeing it....







Spoiler


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 15, 2016)

Oysters are, chemically, an aphrodisiac, but now that you mention it, that oyster looks like a vag.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 15, 2016)

Can't wait to see what you do with a wad of roast beef.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 15, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> For years I've been hearing about how oysters look "sexually suggestive"...guess I'm just not seeing it....
> 
> View attachment 3733008
> 
> View attachment 3733009


why am l suddenly inclined to donate $10 to the Save the Oysters Foundation?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 15, 2016)

If rancid, it's preferable that he doesn't eat it.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 15, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Can't wait to see what you do with a wad of roast beef.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 15, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> For years I've been hearing about how oysters look "sexually suggestive"...guess I'm just not seeing it....
> 
> View attachment 3733008
> 
> ...


What kind of oyster is that, it looks pale. Is that shit raw, whats the deal? Guess I'm accustomed to a little coloration on my oysters.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 15, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3733016


stop filming me!


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 15, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> stop filming me!


You = the chicken, right?

@abe supercro - Bad lighting in the kitchen, maybe? They are my usuals, Willapoints, and tasty tasty!


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 15, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> If rancid, it's preferable that he doesn't eat it.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 15, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3733020



you don't have to spray that close...questionable behavior


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 15, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> you don't have to spray that close...questionable behavior
> 
> View attachment 3733023


"Hornetvag" sounds like a baddy in Batman!


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 15, 2016)

Did you see how they are dressed, though, and where they are? They might need other options....


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 15, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> "Hornetvag" sounds like a baddy in Batman!


Oh, but he *is*....


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 15, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3733020


Sorry, back, just had to fish my soul out of the toilet after vomiting it up.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 15, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Sorry, back, just had to *fish* my *soul* out of the toilet after vomiting it up.


"Fish soul", "intimate odour"....eh? EH?
(nudge nudge)


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 15, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> "Fish soul", "intimate odour"....eh? EH?
> (nudge nudge)


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 15, 2016)

@farmerfischer how's the poppy growing coming along?


----------



## srh88 (Jul 15, 2016)

ive been out working since 5:30 this morning.. met up with a chick, her family was having a barbecue so i went.. drove out the shelby replica because it was a nice day.. drank about a case of beer and played horseshoes for a few hours. now i gotta job that just came in. back to work at 6am.. dammit


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 15, 2016)

srh88 said:


> ive been out working since 5:30 this morning.. met up with a chick, her family was having a barbecue so i went.. drove out the shelby replica because it was a nice day.. drank about a case of beer and played horseshoes for a few hours. now i gotta job that just came in. back to work at 6am.. dammit


Overachiever!


----------



## srh88 (Jul 15, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> Overachiever!


yeah and now im tired and buzzed up and waiting for laundry to finish so i have shorts to wear tomorrow lol. i need more beer but i cant  im not good at being an adult.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 15, 2016)

cant never could do anything


----------



## srh88 (Jul 15, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> cant never could do anything


i gotta run a few hundred feet of gas line tomorrow.. got to be on point for that. its for an industrial kitchen. so cant be drinking anymore beers tonight lol


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 15, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i gotta run a few hundred feet of gas line tomorrow.. got to be on point for that. its for an industrial kitchen. so cant be drinking anymore beers tonight lol




bro i make pharmaceuticals, compounding nuclear pharm etc..
like for elderly, kids with cancer.. people on 10 dif drugs that want em combined into one pill..or a flavored pill..dif binders
i mean i had a drug dealer come in asking for chocolate flavored lean
you get the idea


fuck it 
*sniff sniff
does it smell like fish in here?


drink today sober tomorrow morn


----------



## srh88 (Jul 15, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> bro i make pharmaceuticals, compounding nuclear pharm etc..
> like for elderly, kids with cancer.. people on 10 dif drugs that want em combined into one pill..or a flavored pill..dif binders
> i mean i had a drug dealer come in asking for chocolate flavored lean
> you get the idea
> ...


no good snow here.. if there was this would be a whole different story haha


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 15, 2016)

I accomplished a BONER today... yes the Bitch deserved it!.....boom! fUCK iSLAM! AND jEBUS!


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 15, 2016)

srh88 said:


> no good snow here.. if there was this would be a whole different story haha


I'm going through your area sunday...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 15, 2016)

srh88 said:


> ive been out working since 5:30 this morning.. met up with a chick, her family was having a barbecue so i went.. drove out the shelby replica because it was a nice day.. drank about a case of beer and played horseshoes for a few hours. now i gotta job that just came in. back to work at 6am.. dammit


I wanna see pic's of the rep Shelby.
Stat's too if you ain't too busy being sober.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 15, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I wanna see pic's of the rep Shelby.
> Stat's too if you ain't too busy being sober.


@srh88 

I was thinking the same thing


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 15, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> @srh88
> 
> I was thinking the same thing


ive wanted once since i was little


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 15, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Sorry, back, just had to fish my soul out of the toilet after vomiting it up.


Pine Soul


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 15, 2016)

hey fucker why you.tryna confuse me
ima all scrollin up.n down klie thos nig didnt quote me


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 15, 2016)

Omnivoric optimist's


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 15, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Oysters are, chemically, an aphrodisiac, but now that you mention it, that oyster looks like a vag.


on what planet??


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 15, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> on what planet??


This one we're standing on.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 15, 2016)

srh88 said:


> ive been out working since 5:30 this morning.. met up with a chick, her family was having a barbecue so i went.. drove out the shelby replica because it was a nice day.. drank about a case of beer and played horseshoes for a few hours. now i gotta job that just came in. back to work at 6am.. dammit


wait-a shelby??


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 15, 2016)

Looking like that, lights would have to be off!


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 15, 2016)

lol...
there are alot of interesting aphrodisiacs besides drugs and ethanol


but more importantly... i see how it srh, i say ima be in your hood and you dip?!








well shelby replica...
considerably cheaper but just as awesome


----------



## srh88 (Jul 16, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> lol...
> there are alot of interesting aphrodisiacs besides drugs and ethanol
> 
> 
> ...


i went to sleep lol.. if youre going to be around hit me with a pm


----------



## srh88 (Jul 16, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> wait-a shelby??


yep only a replica.. but its spot on. still got a 427 in it


----------



## srh88 (Jul 16, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I wanna see pic's of the rep Shelby.
> Stat's too if you ain't too busy being sober.





tangerinegreen555 said:


> @srh88
> 
> I was thinking the same thing


ill post em when i get home from work.. im tired as fuck and dont want to work. well off to work


----------



## srh88 (Jul 16, 2016)

srh88 said:


> ill post em when i get home from work.. im tired as fuck and dont want to work. well off to work


At the job now.. Noones here and doors are locked.. People give me a time to show up and don't show up themselves.. Wtf.. Well time time to spark a joint and wait it out


----------



## neosapien (Jul 16, 2016)

srh88 said:


> At the job now.. Noones here and doors are locked.. People give me a time to show up and don't show up themselves.. Wtf.. Well time time to spark a joint and wait it out


That happens to me to on occasion. OK, you basically just paid me $85 to look at a lock on your gate. Nice lock. See you later. 

In my younger days I use to just hop the fence. Them days are gone. Ain't no one got time for that shit.


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 16, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> This one we're standing on.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3733543


Oh I thought she was asking, on what planet does that oyster look like a vag, as opposed to questioning their aphrodisiac properties. Could just be me, though. I'm not into oysters, I've tried them, they didn't taste terrible but I wasn't keen on the texture. If they'd made me horny then I might have been inclined to eat them again but I didn't notice anything that made it worth eating too many of those weird, slimy little things.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 16, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Oh I thought she was asking, on what planet does that oyster look like a vag, as opposed to questioning their aphrodisiac properties. Could just be me, though. I'm not into oysters, I've tried them, they didn't taste terrible but I wasn't keen on the texture. If they'd made me horny then I might have been inclined to eat them again but I didn't notice anything that made it worth eating too many of those weird, slimy little things.


Oh. Maybe she did. And, I think it does a bit. Look like a vag, I mean.

I ate oysters once as a kid and I liked them, but as an adult, I tried them, and they were kind of different.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 16, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Oh. Maybe she did. And, I think it does a bit. Look like a vag, I mean.
> 
> I ate oysters once as a kid and I liked them, but as an adult, I tried them, and they were kind of different.


Everyone has oyster roasts where I live, I've eaten many not sure they made me horny.. Only substance I know of that always delivers in that department is coke.. Been a while but that's the way I remember it..


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 16, 2016)

jerryb73 said:


> Everyone has oyster roasts where I live, I've eaten many not sure they made me horny.. Only substance I know of that always delivers in that department is coke.. Been a while but that's the way I remember it..


snow bunny


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 16, 2016)

Well. So far I've woke up without dying in my sleep last night. 

Hell yeah


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 16, 2016)

Now thats good eating.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 16, 2016)

Haven't accomplished anything yet but plans for the day will be moving bedrooms around to acomadate a bigger grow space, seems like good motivation to me.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 16, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> This one we're standing on.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3733543


I bet there is oyster extract in axe. That shit makes women fall from the heavens.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 16, 2016)

ive found other women work pretty good.. tje whole pheromone deal

mu bed always smells awesome (not how it sounds) lol

but thats just me.. and by that time ive already won anyway

also, just a little cologne..dont smell me when i enter the room, even walk past really..
but when you give me a hug, kiss


it should be more of an ancillary aid..


i hate tacky users


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 16, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I bet there is oyster extract in axe. That shit makes women fall from the heavens.


I wonder who's going to clean up the mess. We need to ban Axe. Too many irresponsible young men making women fall from the sky.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 16, 2016)

im still caught up on women in heaven...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 16, 2016)

So everybody but me has the weekend off as usual...we finished up most of the stonework yesterday, then I left early to go to the other remodeling site and told 2 guys to fill planter walls half way with excavated clay dirt. So they filled them all the way...typical...when I'm not here shit gets screwed up...


So I spent a couple hrs. digging out 14-16" and filling with $140 worth of Pro Mix I picked up this morning...



Then planted some leftover tomato and pepper plants I got at garden store...they've been in tiny plastic pots for 10-12 weeks, were root bound as fuck with yellow leaves...but I think I can get 'em goin'...I guess I learned something today...I'm always in a rush to pot up other plants...guess you don't have to be, if these survived for 3 month in tiny pots...I can surely go an extra week with my more important plants 

We'll see how they do... fuckin' hot/humid...got my cardio for the day digging a wheeling away dirt...


----------



## srh88 (Jul 16, 2016)

neosapien said:


> That happens to me to on occasion. OK, you basically just paid me $85 to look at a lock on your gate. Nice lock. See you later.
> 
> In my younger days I use to just hop the fence. Them days are gone. Ain't no one got time for that shit.


Made $190 waiting for the person to show up.. Got paid to smoke and eat a breakfast burrito. Not bad
But this job is a pain in the ass. I tried to talk the guy into flex pipe but he wanted steel.. So I've been threading pipe and running it all day. 250ft of pipe.. Hope I'm done soon. Going to get wasted tonight


----------



## srh88 (Jul 16, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So everybody but me has the weekend off as usual...we finished up most of the stonework yesterday, then I left early to go to the other remodeling site and told 2 guys to fill planter walls half way with excavated clay dirt. So they filled them all the way...typical...when I'm not here shit gets screwed up...
> View attachment 3733811
> 
> So I spent a couple hrs. digging out 14-16" and filling with $140 worth of Pro Mix I picked up this morning...
> ...


What's a weekend?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 16, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> if these survived for 3 month in tiny pots..


trial by ordeal gets my vote


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 16, 2016)

just keep those toms watered. you may take on some radiant heat from the surface area on that block. mulch will help with water retention.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 16, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> just keep those toms watered. you may take on some radiant heat from the surface area on that block. mulch will help with water retention.


Yeah...only ever grew on ground surface or container pots...these new planter walls are a new animal to me.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 16, 2016)

finally got done work around 9.. then went out and had a lot of drinks. no work tomorrow, get to sleep in finally


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 16, 2016)

srh88 said:


> finally got done work around 9.. then went out and had a lot of drinks. no work tomorrow, get to sleep in finally


----------



## srh88 (Jul 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


>


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 16, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


did you shoot any pics of the Shelby today srh?


----------



## srh88 (Jul 16, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> did you shoot any pics of the Shelby today srh?


i just got home lol ill grab you one tomorrow if i pull it out of the garage. ill pull off my plate and get you some good ones.. 
i did get this in the mail today.. no idea what it was about. but i guess i won a court case i didnt even know about. thanks finshaggy! i live nowhere near that area lol.. im like 1500 miles away


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 16, 2016)

sorry i thought id use your name when i was in fl



accomplishment..

i told my boss he reminds me of this




if you dont get it... they put em.in urinals fpr you to piss on, it holds it back fpr no splatter


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 16, 2016)

also i thought id pay off 4 warrants
-$2300
fuckers

i didnt even know i had the 2 in elgin, i knew about the other 2 in bastrop co
they were from feb 2015, i honestly dont know what they wouldve been from












and btw, i was supposed to do a conference dilly idk in ny on monday, they told me a little while ago.. 
but there were some schedule conflicts i forgot about so i aint goin.. i was gonna hit up philly but you know, maybe sometime


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 17, 2016)

Nuff said!!


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 17, 2016)

jerryb73 said:


> Nuff said!! View attachment 3734354


Busy day?


----------



## 420God (Jul 17, 2016)

jerryb73 said:


> Nuff said!! View attachment 3734354


Have a mixer, or do it by wheel barrow?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 17, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Busy day?


Everyday...

My original plans for this summer were to buy a 15 yr. old Vette convertible, fix it up and go to car cruises.

On hold till fall I guess...


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 17, 2016)

420God said:


> Have a mixer, or do it by wheel barrow?


Wheel barrow, wasn't bad as I let on Only 14 60# bags took bout an hour ish..


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 17, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Busy day?


Busy morning, I think I'm done for the rest of the day..


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 17, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Everyday...
> 
> My original plans for this summer were to buy a 15 yr. old Vette convertible, fix it up and go to car cruises.
> 
> On hold till fall I guess...


Oh that sounds like fun, don't put it off too long!


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 17, 2016)

fml
i spoke too soon in random jib..

made some "acid"
bad idea apparently, didnt need that particular trip..
now im all in my feelings

luckily i also whipped up ~40mg of morph
ugh

i guess its an accomplishment though. im gonna go crawl in a corner now and drink/smoke till i fall asleep and wake up in a better day

yes i have issues


also it might just be the acid but i feel like ive posted this before what is it deja vu?


----------



## neosapien (Jul 17, 2016)

I took my daughter hiking again. This was like 3 or 4 weekends in a row that the weather cooperated and we were able to hit some trails up. Had a picnic in the thicket today. Ice cream on the way home. Pretty good day all around. I guess you can say I accomplished not being a deadbeat dad today.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 17, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I took my daughter hiking again. This was like 3 or 4 weekends in a row that the weather cooperated and we were able to hit some trails up. Had a picnic in the thicket today. Ice cream on the way home. Pretty good day all around. I guess you can say I accomplished not being a deadbeat dad today.


+ Rep


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 17, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I took my daughter hiking again. This was like 3 or 4 weekends in a row that the weather cooperated and we were able to hit some trails up. Had a picnic in the thicket today. Ice cream on the way home. Pretty good day all around. I guess you can say I accomplished not being a deadbeat dad today.


Took mine camping over the weekend.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 17, 2016)

without me???

i see you man





sounds like yall had an outdoorsy good time. camping=wonderful bonding time
did yiu go to that spot with the waterfall?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 17, 2016)

I went to Politics and argued about guns. I'm not sure I survived.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 18, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> without me???
> 
> i see you man
> 
> ...


Close to it. We went on the river. It was up and muddy. Took some small bluegill and ran some trotlines and bush hooks.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 18, 2016)

so if yall havent been following..
i picked up the glenlivet 12, 15, then 18
i shouldve picked up the 21? idk it was older but the lady said she only had one bottle of the glenlivet nadurra 16 as it was discontinued 

so naturally i had to grab that one

id get multiple at a time but id drinl too quick. and i want to sip and appreciate one bottle at a time to get my true feelings in the line up


----------



## srh88 (Jul 18, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> so if yall havent been following..
> i picked up the glenlivet 12, 15, then 18
> i shouldve picked up the 21? idk it was older but the lady said she only had one bottle of the glenlivet nadurra 16 as it was discontinued
> 
> ...


thats gotta be some tasty shit


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


> thats gotta be some tasty shit


It is. My grandpa had a taste for aged scotch.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 18, 2016)

at 55.7 (cask strength)
its deadly..you wouldnt know it wasnt standard 40 honestly

i love the 18 at 43% vs the 12-15 at 40, i dont see how some people put an ice cube or 2 in their dink.. but anywho

this is a flavor explosion..almost like the 12, except along with green apple theres green grapes but its also similar to the 18, more cimplex than either. its lighter, more floral. a thicker body, i assume due to the lack of filtering and indeed, drop in ice you can see what i assume are wood tannins or fats flocculating. stronger honey notes, almost like honey suckle. very light spices almost only detectable while exhaling.

ive only had one sip though..
ill evaluate the bottle later

overall the best of glenlivet

i was actually expecting it to be quite peaty. its very light..everything is done in perfection
and at only $90 after tax (the 18 was ~$20 more, i dont remember the rest)

im quite pleased


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jul 18, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> at 55.7 (cask strength)
> its deadly..you wouldnt know it wasnt standard 40 honestly
> 
> i love the 18 at 43% vs the 12-15 at 40, i honestly dont see how some people put an ice cube or 2 in their dink.. but anywho
> ...


If you're picking up strong notes of fruit, shit like that. I can bet they are putting liquid tannins in the batch. Last 12 yo glenffidich I had tasted like green apples in a, too strong kind of a way. Fake ass flavoring. Making people think it's natural.

Check out Belvenie Doublewood, you might like it. Ive only tried the 12yo


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 18, 2016)

The Outdoorsman said:


> If you're picking up strong notes of fruit, shit like that. I can bet they are putting liquid tannins in the
> the batch. Last 12 yo glenffidich I had tasted like green apples in a, too strong kind of a way. Fake ass flavoring. Making people think it's natural.
> 
> Check out Belvenie Doublewood, you might like it. Ive only tried the 12yo



look into production??
fake ass it is not..and done in perfection, nothing cloying nothing too strong
(this is actually pretty typical of speyside whiskys)


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jul 18, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> look into production??
> fake ass it is not..and done in perfection, nothing cloying nothing too strong


Says the guy that mixes his 15yo with orange juice and soda


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 18, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> at 55.7 (cask strength)
> its deadly..you wouldnt know it wasnt standard 40 honestly
> 
> i love the 18 at 43% vs the 12-15 at 40, i dont see how some people put an ice cube or 2 in their dink.. but anywho
> ...


 I love the non-peatiness. See if you can also snag the Nadurra Oloroso. They are very different but both outstanding and not heavy with peat. The Oloroso adds sherry cask flavors along with a nose and taste of acetaldehyde ... I will always keep both at hand, barring supply issues.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 18, 2016)

the store did have that one.. and at 60.3% lol
next time, next time
i still have to get the 21 and 25 too to complete my taste test




The Outdoorsman said:


> Says the guy that mixes his 15yo with orange juice and soda


oj and soda sounds horrible...

you mad though bro?


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jul 18, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> the store did have that one.. and at 60.3% lol
> next time, next time
> i still have to get the 21 and 25 too to complete my taste test
> 
> ...





qwizoking said:


> my orange juice mix might not go well with some..i love the oak notes it brings out
> 
> but for a fancier company
> this has been a fav. crisper, clean and better expression of flavors.
> ...


Just quoting your post. You want to bicker like little girls? You had your opinion, I gave mine, about as far as I care to take it.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 18, 2016)

now you are quoting..

note i said oj AND soda sounds horrible..

also i got that recipe from one of the most respected critics imo..
so no im not ashamed to say i like mixed drinks minus the shitty liquor 


it seems your the one that wants to bicker..you suggested a flavor was fake or addedm which it is not and i suggested you read up on production and also why nearky all whiskys from that region are floral and fruity

yiur rebuttal was that i liked oj and soda with my 15 year.. yea i mix expensive (relatively) liquors on occasion...sorry if that bothers you
but has nothing to do with the original post





good day ma'am


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jul 18, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> now you are quoting..
> 
> note i said oj AND soda sounds horrible..
> 
> ...


I have looked into production I've watched multiple videos and read various articles. You sound like someone that believes everything they are told. Is it not possible a liquor industry is deceitful? Once again, my opinion against yours on natural vs tainted batches of moderately cheap whiskey. I do believe the flavors come out naturally. I stated I had a tainted batch, you took it personal.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## qwizoking (Jul 18, 2016)

ummmmmm alright lol




anyway...

i got some green crack thats just an ester bomb..
smells strongly of isoamyl acetate

gonna roll up a fatty and enjoy a few more drinks


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 18, 2016)

My bf rolled in blind drunk at 3 am so I made a video.

It starts out by me asking why he's holding my new clothes minus the bag? He'd puked in it, on the bus. Silly me to question that.

So as he rolled around the bathroom floor telling me all about his puking and having to come off the bus, just to fall asleep at the bus stop for a bit. I couldn't help think of all the fun Id be having today with the video.

No amount of words can explain the restraint I've had to find within myself to refrain from posting it on Facebook.

Instead I've sent it to a few friends and threatened to email it to his mum, a renowned T total. 

What did I achieve? Well, it'll be hanging over him for a while.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jul 18, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> ummmmmm alright lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers. I'm out of smoke, maybe I am being bitchy.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 18, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> My bf rolled in blind drunk at 3 am so I made a video.
> 
> It starts out by me asking why he's holding my new clothes minus the bag? He'd puked in it, on the bus. Silly me to question that.
> 
> ...


Sounds like he may have messed up. But if making videos of your significant other behaving irrationally, and saving them for later use is the new norm, well . . . shoot. Not sure what to say. I've had relationships go south on me, but never once took a video to hold over her head for future mortification.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 18, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Sounds like he may have messed up. But if making videos of your significant other behaving irrationally, and saving them for later use is the new norm, well . . . shoot. Not sure what to say. I've had relationships go south on me, * but never once took a video to hold over her head for future mortification.*


can't resist.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 18, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Sounds like he may have messed up. But if making videos of your significant other behaving irrationally, and saving them for later use is the new norm, well . . . shoot. Not sure what to say. I've had relationships go south on me, but never once took a video to hold over her head for future mortification.


Well, I have audio recorded the ole lady when she gets irrational.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 18, 2016)

edit wait..
nvm dont post that

edit lol.,,
i still have videos of my ex wife doung explicit acts underage waaaaaaay back in the day



thats a prettu tasteful qwizo post


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 18, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Sounds like he may have messed up. But if making videos of your significant other behaving irrationally, and saving them for later use is the new norm, well . . . shoot. Not sure what to say. I've had relationships go south on me, but never once took a video to hold over her head for future mortification.


Absolutely! I've been given some Sri Lankan love pills called Silagra and for some reason he's refusing to take them with me. Even when I threaten to take them with someone else he won't succumb.

So don't worry there won't be a video of the next episode, however I'm hoping the last one will cement the next one!


----------



## srh88 (Jul 18, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Absolutely! I've been given some Sri Lanken love pills called Silagra and for some reason he's refusing to take them with me. Even when I threaten to take them with someone else he won't succumb.
> 
> So don't worry there won't be a video of the next episode, however I'm hoping the last one will cement the next one!


id take those pills with ya


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


> id take those pills with ya


Ok great! I'll tell him! That'll clinch the deal!


----------



## srh88 (Jul 18, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Ok great! I'll tell him! That's clinch the deal!


ill grab some cheap wine and a shitty candle.. lets party


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 18, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Absolutely! I've been given some Sri Lankan love pills called Silagra and for some reason he's refusing to take them with me. Even when I threaten to take them with someone else he won't succumb.
> 
> So don't worry there won't be a video of the next episode, however I'm hoping the last one will cement the next one!


Hah, no worries. I may have already incurred his wrath by that post. Last I checked, he is a rather large gentleman that could snap me like a twig. I know your intent is pure.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


> ill grab some cheap wine and a shitty candle.. lets party


Lol - you're one funny MoFo.
+


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## qwizoking (Jul 18, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Lol - you're one funny MoFo.
> +



*smackin lips, suckin teeth
(mixed a large amount of lean with a "nos" drink)

i concur


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 18, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> My bf rolled in blind drunk at 3 am so I made a video.
> 
> It starts out by me asking why he's holding my new clothes minus the bag? He'd puked in it, on the bus. Silly me to question that.
> 
> ...


So quit teasing and post it here


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 18, 2016)

Rain today off and on... paneled one wall going downstairs. Sucked, had make shift scaffold...ladder with board to steps, lots of angle cuts, etc. Did I say ssssucked? 
 

View going up...other side tomorrow...will suck again, but should be finished in 24 hrs...then trim door.
we'll see how it goes...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 18, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Absolutely! I've been given some Sri Lankan love pills called Silagra and for some reason he's refusing to take them with me. Even when I threaten to take them with someone else he won't succumb.
> 
> So don't worry there won't be a video of the next episode, however I'm hoping the last one will cement the next one!


This mature worldly man would take them with you as well


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 18, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Absolutely! I've been given some Sri Lankan love pills called Silagra and for some reason he's refusing to take them with me. Even when I threaten to take them with someone else he won't succumb.
> 
> So don't worry there won't be a video of the next episode, however I'm hoping the last one will cement the next one!


Am I a bad person?

Weed makes my wife horny. I smoke her out a lot.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 18, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Am I a bad person?
> 
> Weed makes my wife horny. I smoke her out a lot.


No. I've done the same.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 18, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> No. I've done the same.


Just so there's no confusion later . . . I've never smoked out your wife.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 18, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Just so there's no confusion later . . . I've never smoked out your wife.


*that you know of


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 18, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> *that you know of


Yeah, no.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 18, 2016)

Wait, what?
We're smoking out Mrs. Whitebb to get her horny?

I gotta quit working so much so I can keep up on the RIU gossip.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 18, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Wait, what?
> We're smoking out Mrs. Whitebb to get her horny?
> 
> I gotta quit working so much so I can keep up on the RIU gossip.


rumor has it she likes weed...

a lot.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 18, 2016)

...,,......


no comment





hi mrs bb!


----------



## neosapien (Jul 18, 2016)

Y'all hitting on my fake internet e-girlfriend Lahottie again? She's taken!


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 18, 2016)

so like there was thread about reefers.apparently about reef aquariums
i immediately thought 
i mean google reefer, thats what comes up..

but thats actually not a bad idea.. i have a 2017 thermo king, that i really dont need or use..i mean it still smells like new rubber

here is the inside

whoopsn whatever have 2 pics..
anyway, its yiu know standard 53' long 101" wide 

but it can hold idk -10 fpr example in extreme summer heat or warm it for that matter. i kinda wanna out a grow in one. i could hook lights to the diesel engine lol 
just fill with diesel maybe weekly

i think itd be pretty sweet..
i am.a lil high though.. the possibilities


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 18, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Just so there's no confusion later . . . I've never smoked out your wife.


Lmao!

+rep.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 18, 2016)

I guess I walked in to that one.


She smoked with me for her first time. She partakes once or twice a week.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 18, 2016)

Worked till 11:45 last night (yep, sunday) to help a builder that I've known since I was a kid. He was in a bit of a bind, his guy was away for a stag weekend and is not back till tomorrow. I put off my project and went back today and got home an hour ago. My wife and daughter don't dig when I work long hours, but some days are fucked like that and I try to keep it to a minimum.

At 10:30 last night I was pretty exhausted and wanted to go home, and at this point was the only person in that place. I couldn't leave because electricians were coming this morning to do their stuff. I decided to have a hoot using a particular herb that gives me anxiety figuring that I could use that as fuel. I don't usually smoke on others people's sites, but it was 10:30 on Sunday, fck it. Went outside and had a small bowl.

It worked, I got riled and used the anxiety in a productive way.

After work today he took me for a couple of beers and some food to say thanks. Now I am home, super-high, and the edge is off.

Long post, I know.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 18, 2016)

In an attempt to be an informed voter, I suffered through the first night of the Republican convention. 
Painful. 
Very painful. 
Gotta admit, Trumps wife Malaria is easier on the eyes than Bill Clinton. 
Melanoma?
Damn it, you know what I mean...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 18, 2016)

Chunky Stool said:


> In an attempt to be an informed voter, I suffered through the first night of the Republican convention.
> Painful.
> Very painful.
> Gotta admit, Trumps wife Malaria is easier on the eyes than Bill Clinton.
> ...


I am already informed enough, I watched a half hour of it for laughs...

The next 3 nights however, I'll be watching a WHOLE hour of it as Bill Maher's Real Time is covering it live on HBO...

So it will be 'fair and balanced'...just like Fox .


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 19, 2016)

Finished other wall going down steps...still have to edge trim top and bottom and put the 2 shelves back in towards bottom of steps...probably just stain some cheap pine...
 

Also got ceiling above entrance door where it's flat, leaving inclined ceiling just painted. 

 

Another day of this shit tomorrow...easier than last 2 days.

But the best thing today was my electrician buddy restored the right side bathroom vanity light. It went dead when we ran the new electric line to garage. The old garage lights (only thing electric in there for 50 yrs.) came off an electrical outlet in basement. We disconnected it when we powered up new line and mysteriously lost vanity light...reconnected circuit (that had a line running straight up to bathroom) and disconnected old garage line under it, and fucking vanity light success! Gotta love old houses...the right and left vanity lights are not on the same breaker...


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 19, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Finished other wall going down steps...still have to edge trim top and bottom and put the 2 shelves back in towards bottom of steps...probably just stain some cheap pine...
> View attachment 3736373
> 
> Also got ceiling above entrance door where it's flat, leaving inclined ceiling just painted.
> ...


Nice work bro, was gonna call you Tangie but @Diabolical666 says that's a no no. Lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 19, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i have a 2017 thermo king, that i really dont need or use..i mean it still smells like new..
> 
> 53' long 101" wide
> 
> ...


2017? throw a row of lights in there, but park it somewhere chill, maybe with elbow room. and run electric.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 19, 2016)

How can you not fucking love these 1959 bathroom fish on old pink marlite?


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 19, 2016)

jerryb73 said:


> Nice work bro, was gonna call you Tangie but @Diabolical666 says that's a no no. Lol


TANG Man is better!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 19, 2016)

Took my daughter to the beach for 3 hours today. Her first time. Bought a season pass so I can take her once a week. It wore her out and took all that excess energy away. lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Took my daughter to the beach for 3 hours today. Her first time. Bought a season pass so I can take her once a week. It wore her out and took all that excess energy away. lol


You have to buy a pass to go to a beach?
Is it private and not public?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 19, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You have to buy a pass to go to a beach?
> Is it private and not public?


Municipal park. It's really quite beautiful. So yes, it is private. Not many natural beaches where I live.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 19, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> 2017? throw a row of lights in there, but park it somewhere chill, maybe with elbow room. and run electric.


ya bro bro

i mean i likw my toys.. 
but i suppose i do go a lil overboard but shit..i was born a g, had to rise to become a king..i does what i want


idk man, just a moving grow room sounds pretty bangin..plus real nice ac and generator already attached, i just have to figure out how to wire a few lights in


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 19, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> hi mrs bb!


if you fucking her on the side i'll be pissed. got any blow, bro?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 19, 2016)

awwww....lil' pie


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3736566


The kid is diggin it


----------



## srh88 (Jul 20, 2016)

I already finished one job.. Now I'm sitting in a township building trying to get registered to work in a township.. I have am my master plumbing certification, my license for the state and my insurance which is good for up to 3 million in damages.. What the fuck is taking them so long


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 20, 2016)

there free wifi registered an riu'er maybe??
id run


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 20, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> The kid is diggin it


I was digging in the sand with her. It surprised me, the amount of fun I had showing her how to manipulate wet sand.

Almost like my heart missed playing in the sand. Lol.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 20, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> there free wifi registered an riu'er maybe??
> id run


Lol I just use my phones data when I'm out


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 20, 2016)

lol..
man i went to finally get my cdl-a
a few weeks maybe couole months bacj... idk i posted it here

anyway i was so nervous cause i knew my failure to appears would pop up.. i had 2 warrants at the time

they did


nothing happened, i looked at all he cops around me like yall suck at being cops










also, im out of data.. i watch too many movies on ma phone


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Almost like my heart missed playing in the sand. Lol.


secretly everyone likes playing in the sand but won't admit it.


----------



## 420God (Jul 20, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> secretly everyone likes playing in the sand but won't admit it.


I do! My toys have gotten bigger with age though.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 20, 2016)

420God said:


> I do! My toys have gotten bigger with age though.
> 
> View attachment 3737081



thats part ov the priblem though aint.ir?
spewnt justbober 200k on ma truck and th the triale shownr, i have 3 though..



i had always assumed we would grow up, mature....
nah webjust got bigger


----------



## 420God (Jul 20, 2016)

Today I pulled the hydraulic gear pump from my Bobcat because it was leaking. I rebuilt the motor last year and bored it out another .030", I'm thinking the little extra power blew the seals on the pump or it was just getting worn and needed to be rebuilt anyway. I ordered new gaskets that should be here by the weekend.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 20, 2016)

420God said:


> Today I pulled the hydraulic gear pump from my Bobcat because it was leaking. I rebuilt the motor last year and bored it out another .030", I'm thinking the little extra power blew the seals on the pump or it was just getting worn and needed to be rebuilt anyway. I ordered new gaskets that should be here by the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3737127 View attachment 3737129


Are you coming on to me?


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 20, 2016)

Remembered I had a few gs of coke from a month ago.. Did a key on the way into work stuck in traffic.. Now it's burning a hole in my pocket and I HAVENT done anymore. I feel very accomplished.


----------



## 420God (Jul 20, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Are you coming on to me?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 20, 2016)

We weren't supposed to be swimming but that's what ended up happening. lol

      

Also pokemon go is intense!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 20, 2016)

I accomplished lunch with an old friend, came home and now I am having beer and cleaning up the house. 

Productive and lame


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 20, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I accomplished lunch with an old friend, came home and now I am having beer and cleaning up the house.
> 
> Productive and lame


Music makes everything less lame. Turn on pandora?


----------



## srh88 (Jul 20, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I accomplished lunch with an old friend, came home and now I am having beer and cleaning up the house.
> 
> Productive and lame


Use the beer to clean


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Music makes everything less lame. Turn on pandora?


Meh I have music on and doing a bump now. I have a few days off so cleaning seemed apt for today. 

Ps; I keant I am lame


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 20, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Use the beer to clean


Only clean with high end bourbon. 

Leaves an extra woody clean to my wood tables


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 20, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Meh I have music on and doing a bump now. I have a few days off so cleaning seemed apt for today.
> 
> Ps; I keant I am lame


Nonsense. Everyone has something interesting about them. 

A person's value lies within and in the actions they choose to take. 

I think our culture focuses a bit too much on the blessings of others vs what they themselves are blessed with.

Life is more about the journey within than the journey without, IMO.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Nonsense. Everyone has something interesting about them.
> 
> A person's value lies within and in the actions they choose to take.
> 
> ...


This week has been great. I am vurry happy and enjoying it much so. 

Backs to cleaninf I go. Just gotta do the beer atuff and I am done. 

Then ill do a biggun an chills


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2016)

I went to Crossfit. It kicked my ass. Now I'm going to lay on the couch and cry


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 20, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I went to Crossfit. It kicked my ass. Now I'm going to lay on the couch and cry


Pain is weakness leaving the body. lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 20, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I went to Crossfit. It kicked my ass. Now I'm going to lay on the couch and cry


Now drink some beer so tomorrows session has meaning!


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 20, 2016)

420God said:


> Today I pulled the hydraulic gear pump from my Bobcat because it was leaking. I rebuilt the motor last year and bored it out another .030", I'm thinking the little extra power blew the seals on the pump or it was just getting worn and needed to be rebuilt anyway. I ordered new gaskets that should be here by the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3737127 View attachment 3737129


Viton O-rings if you use synthetic.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 20, 2016)

Was going to trim paneling today...until it dawned on me you have to have wood here on site and stain it. So I got wood and stained it...then polyurethaned the wood paneling that went up the last 2 days...
 
stain dries fast in the sun

 

So...now I think I'm ready to finish.

Had to quit here early...went to cut grass at my place...

We're going to dinner and Lowe's later, usually the week's high light. Did you know you can't log in to RIU with Lowe's wifi? Says it's a drug site. Imagine that!


----------



## 420God (Jul 20, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Viton O-rings if you use synthetic.


Not really sure what these are made of. Only found one place that sells a rebuild kit, otherwise I would've had to buy a whole new pump.


----------



## 420God (Jul 20, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Was going to trim paneling today...until it dawned on me you have to have wood here on site and stain it. So I got wood and stained it...then polyurethaned the wood paneling that went up the last 2 days...
> View attachment 3737336
> stain dries fast in the sun
> 
> ...


Love the patch on the mower seat. My tractor looks identical.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 20, 2016)

420God said:


> Not really sure what these are made of. Only found one place that sells a rebuild kit, otherwise I would've had to buy a whole new pump.


So, do you use syn. hyd oil in that beast? (chit is expensive) otherwise I wouldn't worry.


----------



## 420God (Jul 20, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> So, do you use syn. hyd oil in that beast? (chit is expensive) otherwise I wouldn't worry.


I just use regular 30w motor oil, the cheap shit.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> We weren't supposed to be swimming but that's what ended up happening. lol
> 
> View attachment 3737221 View attachment 3737222 View attachment 3737223 View attachment 3737224 View attachment 3737225 View attachment 3737226
> 
> Also pokemon go is intense!


No lake sharks and gators?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 20, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Was going to trim paneling today...until it dawned on me you have to have wood here on site and stain it. So I got wood and stained it...then polyurethaned the wood paneling that went up the last 2 days...
> View attachment 3737336
> stain dries fast in the sun
> 
> ...


What's with the bullet holes in the barrel, you bad boy


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 20, 2016)

It's great how much zooming in goes on with every picture posted... Just trying to get an idea of their life


----------



## srh88 (Jul 20, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> What's with the bullet holes in the barrel, you bad boy


those are speed holes.. makes the barrel faster


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 20, 2016)

LOL^^


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 20, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> We're going to dinner and Lowe's later, usually the week's high light. Did you know you can't log in to RIU with Lowe's wifi? Says it's a drug site. Imagine that!


They must have gotten a call from @theexpress


----------



## srh88 (Jul 20, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> They must have gotten a call from @theexpress


home depot is the same way.. the sites restricted


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 20, 2016)

srh88 said:


> home depot is the same way.. the sites restricted


I used to use my works all the time and at first I figured it would be restricted ( hospital) but it's not.. Then I started getting sketched out about using it so now I just use my data.. Would be fucked up to get fired for using their wifi for such a site


----------



## srh88 (Jul 20, 2016)

jerryb73 said:


> I used to use my works all the time and at first I figured it would be restricted ( hospital) but it's not.. Then I started getting sketched out about using it so now I just use my data.. Would be fucked up to get fired for using their wifi for such a site


one home depot i go to i get no service so i tried their wifi while i was killing time eating in the parking lot. i normally just use my data everywhere i go.. unlimited. im paying for it so i might as well use it lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 20, 2016)

srh88 said:


> home depot is the same way.. the sites restricted


Albertson's Grocery Stores (a major chain in Calif) does that as well


----------



## srh88 (Jul 20, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Albertson's Grocery Stores (a major chain in Calif) does that as well


youd think a grocery store would encourage stoners.. sell more snacks


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 20, 2016)

They also block porn sites


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 20, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Albertson's Grocery Stores (a major chain in Calif) does that as well


Boise based. Go figure.

Yeah, the tech guys have lists. I don't think it offers much street cred.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 20, 2016)

srh88 said:


> one home depot i go to i get no service so i tried their wifi while i was killing time eating in the parking lot. i normally just use my data everywhere i go.. unlimited. im paying for it so i might as well use it lol


Yea mines unlimited to but sometimes in work my signal fades a lil.. Gotta keep up with RIU ya know..lol


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 20, 2016)

fuck yo and all your unlimited data


----------



## srh88 (Jul 20, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> fuck yo and all your unlimited data


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 20, 2016)

lol
but i cant complain too much, i got 3 lines for $100

you know for sock accounts and what not


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 20, 2016)

I got started on my grow room rebuild today. I'm gonna cram 550 sq ft of grow space into less than 300 sq ft of floor space.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I got started on my grow room rebuild today. I'm gonna cram 550 sq ft of grow space into less than 300 sq ft of floor space.


Mathematician not you are.

BTW, did you know that 10 out of 9 people have trouble with fractions?


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 20, 2016)

?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 20, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> ?


Think on it - it'll come to ya.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 20, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> What's with the bullet holes in the barrel, you bad boy


Drive by damage... I was mistaken for theexpress?





Actually those are chisel punch and hammer holes...burn barrel for a picket line but the lockout ended last March.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 20, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Drive by damage... I was mistaken for theexpress?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like .45 holes


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 20, 2016)

Nice haul from Lowe's...
cheap pressure washer, garage door openers, 2 gal. pump pressure sprayer for windows and a bug zapper to watch at the bar when I get heavily stoned...


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Jul 20, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Drive by damage... I was mistaken for theexpress?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i needed a new burn barrel so i bought some rounds and told the ol everything from the bottom to the middle is the target. i laughed my ass off when i saw your pic, i had forgot about that


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 20, 2016)

I was making one God damn chicken sandwich and cut myself twice...

I blame yall


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 20, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I was making one God damn chicken sandwich and cut myself twice...
> 
> I blame yall


thats why i never use a knife sober


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 20, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I was making one God damn chicken sandwich and cut myself twice...
> 
> I blame yall


How did that cut on your arm from last month heal up? Nice scar?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 20, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> How did that cut on your arm from last month heal up? Nice scar?


Matches with the rest of my scars.

Ill tske a pic in a few min. 

I like being able to see the missed shots thay became abcesses on my arm the most


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 20, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> thats why i never use a knife sober


Advice from a pro


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 20, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Matches with the rest of my scars.
> 
> Ill tske a pic in a few min.
> 
> I like being able to see the missed shots thay became abcesses on my arm the most


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 20, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


>


I was hoping for a nickel back post ...

Guess thays up to me. 

Let me shoot myself quickly before I find a song by them.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 20, 2016)

Today I drank some beers with UncleBuck and Dia. The erection has still not subsided.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 20, 2016)

I shal polute tyis threwd with dirty canadian punk (poppunk)


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 20, 2016)

We celebrate life, at rhe end of this eartglh


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 20, 2016)

It was cold but it wasn't cold enough! 


Kekekekekekeke ahitpoast#2000012


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 20, 2016)

This is rave.

Still canadian eh


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 20, 2016)

Bring that booty to the ground


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 20, 2016)

::spots sf doing his river dance::


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 20, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Today I drank some beers with UncleBuck and Dia. The erection has still not subsided.


U canf even rover dance


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 20, 2016)

Those guys hold these raves with cats projected on tge wall. U know i dance anywhere cats are projected 

True story


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 20, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Matches with the rest of my scars.
> 
> Ill tske a pic in a few min.
> 
> I like being able to see the missed shots thay became abcesses on my arm the most


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 20, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Nice haul from Lowe's...
> cheap pressure washer, garage door openers, 2 gal. pump pressure sprayer for windows and a bug zapper to watch at the bar when I get heavily stoned...
> 
> View attachment 3737631


I enjoy sitting out in my ramada on a summer eve, all fucked up and watching the zapper do it's thing. And all the toads and frogs gather underneath it and feast


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 20, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I enjoy sitting out in my ramada on a summer eve, all fucked up and watching the zapper do it's thing. And all the toads and frogs gather underneath it and feast


it's the simple things in life...


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 20, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Mathematician not you are.
> 
> BTW, did you know that 10 out of 9 people have trouble with fractions?


Ever heard of vertical growing?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Ever heard of vertical growing?


I've seen some on here use that method - seems pretty cool & productive.
I'mma Scrog guy through and through though.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 20, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've seen some on here use that method - seems pretty cool & productive.
> I'mma Scrog guy through and through though.


Me too. I just SCRoG straight up!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 21, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've seen some on here use that method - seems pretty cool & productive.
> I'mma Scrog guy through and through though.


I agree. I really think its the most effective use of space.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 21, 2016)

Took off kitchen door to paint door jams, door and replace hinges and hardware...right through that door are the steps downstairs...trimmed around entrance door also...

 

Got a shade of brown to blend with dark new wood paneling and old light marlite in kitchen...

 

Back up with new shiney hardware...

 

And still didn't trim out stairwell paneling because there's always something else to do...tomorrow I have to take a 3 man crew to wife's barn to install 90# rubber mats into her horse's stall, after shoveling and leveling a few hundred pounds of 2A modifed gravel base...oh joy...


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 21, 2016)

I got the Total gymFit moved from out in the Garage and into the living room.


Baby steps


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Jul 21, 2016)

I achieve
getting high and drunk, but now im hungry i need to achieve something to eat


----------



## D528 (Jul 21, 2016)

that and fuck with vacuum stuff because my cars cam dont produce enough vacuum for break booster. Made a vacuum deal but only 12hg's fuck. lol. need 16


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 21, 2016)

Here's one with 20hg https://www.summitracing.com/parts/sum-760152?seid=srese1&cm_mmc=pla-google-_-shopping-_-srese1-_-summit-racing&gclid=CJCJlc3Lhc4CFYlsfgodFMkJ7w

I haven't ordered anything from them in 20yrs.....


----------



## 420God (Jul 21, 2016)

Got the seals for the Bobcat and put that back together. Still leaking. Fuck. Which means there's a crack I can't see. I'll have to get a whole new pump.


----------



## buzzardbreath (Jul 21, 2016)

420God said:


> Got the seals for the Bobcat and put that back together. Still leaking. Fuck. Which means there's a crack I can't see. I'll have to get a whole new pump.


That sucks man. Years ago I had a Cat skidsteer that had a simple hydro hose leak, but the whole dam cage and some had to come off to fix an otherwise 5 minute repair. I had to bring it to the dealer, what a ripoff.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 21, 2016)

420God said:


> Got the seals for the Bobcat and put that back together. Still leaking. Fuck. Which means there's a crack I can't see. I'll have to get a whole new pump.


Here, I have some pent up anger feel free.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2016)

srh88 said:


> I already finished one job.. Now I'm sitting in a township building trying to get registered to work in a township.. I have am my master plumbing certification, my license for the state and my insurance which is good for up to 3 million in damages.. What the fuck is taking them so long


Last time I saw a "township" was in NJ.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 21, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Last time I saw a "township" was in NJ.


We're loaded up with townships, boroughs, hamlets and hollows on this side...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 21, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> We're loaded up with townships, boroughs, hamlets and hollows on this side...


Any hollers?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 21, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Any hollers?


Right behind my house...goes down to a 'crick' .


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 21, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Right behind my house...goes down to a 'crick' .


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 21, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


>


not exactly but West Virginia is close...

we don't go there after dark.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 22, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Any hollers?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 22, 2016)

Got 90% done with trim inside rear entrance door, kitchen door & stairs. 5 more pieces and shelves still need put up...and some touch paint over the weekend.
 

kitchen door

 

the 3 steps up to kitchen door...Iaminate flooring on steps under cardboard done in March, just finishing trim work now...we did lots of other interior/exterior work between.

 

Every fucking thing takes longer than you think...I gave up on deadlines in June. It will all be done sometime this summer. Maybe. Fall is a nice time of year too...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 22, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Got 90% done with trim inside rear entrance door, kitchen door & stairs. 5 more pieces and shelves still need put up...and some touch paint over the weekend.
> View attachment 3738875
> 
> kitchen door
> ...


Do you ever fucking sleep?

Quit making us all look like lazy stoners (with the exception of 420God - I believe he's in your class of merciless slave driving assholes)


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 22, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Do you ever fucking sleep?
> 
> Quit making us all look like lazy stoners (with the exception of 420God - I believe he's in your class of merciless slave driving assholes)


I'd suspect crank but there's too much order


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Jul 22, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Got 90% done with trim inside rear entrance door, kitchen door & stairs. 5 more pieces and shelves still need put up...and some touch paint over the weekend.
> View attachment 3738875
> 
> kitchen door
> ...






real nice work


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 23, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Yea, I can agree with that. It's strange how it is sort of forced on parents. Making one's own decision about it, perfectly respectable. @mr sunshine has a lot of foreskin, and look how he turned out...


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 23, 2016)

Got some work to do on this" felt " today Will be back with what I've accomplished..


----------



## 420God (Jul 23, 2016)

I'm moving a hill for a neighbor today.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 23, 2016)

420God said:


> I'm moving a hill for a neighbor today.
> 
> View attachment 3739371


Inspirational.

I'm burning one and then picking something easy to do...

Trimmed out front door...missed by 1/2" of covering old paint chip damage
 

So I'm going to get more of this 3/4" fluted shelf edging and frame the entire door trim with it...
because it's a tiny indentation I might make worse with joint compound. Plus, it'll be done faster with this and fancy it up a little. Remodeling is 75% improv. Lol.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 23, 2016)

420God said:


> I'm moving a hill for a neighbor today.
> 
> View attachment 3739371


Where ya gonna put it?


----------



## 420God (Jul 23, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Where ya gonna put it?


I'm actually on the top of the hill making a flat spot for a new garage. I'm pushing most of it over an edge making the platform I'm working on bigger. Some of it is getting trailerd away.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 23, 2016)

420God said:


> I'm actually on the top of the hill making a flat spot for a new garage. I'm pushing most of it over an edge making the platform I'm working on bigger. Some of it is getting trailerd away.


I was thinking Craigslist.

" For sale or trade: used, small hill"


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 23, 2016)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 3739299 Got some work to do on this" felt " today Will be back with what I've accomplished..


My accomplishment.. $558


----------



## 420God (Jul 23, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I was thinking Craigslist.
> 
> " For sale or trade: used, small hill"


The guy did try selling it first. It's all sand so he thought he could get someone to come remove it for free. No takers so he hired me.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 23, 2016)

Our house is finally DONE!!!! I am worn out but it looks good. Had it staged and will go on the market next week. Fingers crossed, Hope we do well on it. We really put a lot of heart into the remodel. (and sweat). Join me in tipping back some beers. We;re headed out in about an hour to the local tavern to celebrate.

@tangerinegreen555 Love seeing the progress on your place. Looking really great.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 23, 2016)

*++++++++++^^*


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 23, 2016)

Got invited to hangout in So-Cal for a couple days with some old friends. Gonna go catch Guttermouth / Face to Face @ the Observatory, and hopefully make some money. Cruise the record shops, maybe throw a beach-blanket-bonfire-bongout. Sniff you jerks later...


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 23, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Got invited to hangout in So-Cal for a couple days with some old friends. Gonna go catch Guttermouth / Face to Face @ the Observatory, and hopefully make some money. Cruise the record shops, maybe throw a beach-blanket-bonfire-bongout. Sniff you jerks later...


I don't think I understood all of that, but that sounds like fun  
Beaches, bongs, and bonfires are always a good idea, especially if you have a guitar, I'd imagine; live music is always beautiful, enjoy


----------



## neosapien (Jul 23, 2016)

I accomplished being social. Went to my cousin's son's graduation party. It was alright. Good pulled pork. Cool property. It was fucking hot today though.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 23, 2016)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 3739762


I blinked & read "putting copper back in A A Cunt".
Had to read it again to get it right.

*Sparks another*


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Today I drank some beers with UncleBuck and Dia. The erection has still not subsided.


I'm so jealous I hate you just a little


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I accomplished being social. Went to my cousin's son's graduation party. It was alright. Good pulled pork. Cool property. It was fucking hot today though.
> 
> View attachment 3739762


I changed out a 2 HP pool pump, all by myself!! I am so stoked.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 24, 2016)

Are you posting from the pool now?

What kind of temps have you guys been having of late?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Are you posting from the pool now?
> 
> What kind of temps have you guys been having of late?


120ish, it's brutal. I'm at the Gastropub, drinking mas quantities of beer  I don't want to think how muscles are going to feel tomorrow, as Scarlett said, "Tomorrow is another day"

PS Good to see you, I've missed you and worried a bit about you, figured you were visiting funky town.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 24, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> 120ish, it's brutal. I'm at the Gastropub, drinking mas quantities of beer  I don't want to think how muscles are going to feel tomorrow, as Scarlett said, "Tomorrow is another day"
> 
> PS Good to see you, I've missed you and worried a bit about you, figured you were visiting funky town.


Those temp's are murder - AC dudes down there must make a killing.

And yes, I apparently have a studio apt in the ole Funkage town.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Those temp's are murder - AC dudes down there must make a killing.
> 
> And yes, I apparently have a studio apt in the ole Funkage town.


They really are. I would have even paid to have someone fix the pool pump (and I am notoriously cheap), but it was either swap the pump or mow the pool.

Have you got a new puppy yet? I'm waiting and I'm not very patient.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 24, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Have you got a new puppy yet? I'm waiting and I'm not very patient.


Or very attentive. 

http://rollitup.org/t/picture-of-your-pet-thread.563347/page-192


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 24, 2016)

sobriety


----------



## b4ds33d (Jul 25, 2016)

april said:


> Well my mom decided to not circumcise my brother. .at age 15 he got a horrible infection and had to be circumcised and he was in agony for 2 weeks. ..my brother is a very tidy gay man...he said he wished my mom had done it when he was an infant. .per him he feels just as much..the sensation is a bit different but still as pleasant. ..
> 
> Anyone chosing not to immunize kids should be charged or have their kids confined. .ya smart choice..ur exposing people who can't be immunized due to age or health...ignorant poorly informed selfish people. ..I recently saw a video of a 10 week old baby who contracted whooping cough from someone who wasn't vaccinated..Bravo to those people u are responsible if this child dies...but they don't give a fuck because only keeping their child safe seems to matter..or they would vaccinate. ..


You anti anti-vaxers are hilarious.


----------



## april (Jul 25, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> You anti anti-vaxers are hilarious.


Why because I give a shit about my daughters health and that of others..shame on me.!!!!


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 25, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> They really are. I would have even paid to have someone fix the pool pump (and I am notoriously cheap), but it was either swap the pump or mow the pool.
> 
> Have you got a new puppy yet? I'm waiting and I'm not very patient.


I'm assuming you tested it with the old mans Flute? or do you have your own? (smiley w/big hug)


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 25, 2016)

coffee, dump, confirmed it was going to be too hot today to do anything worthwhile, created new (again) Sunshine/turtle avi, fucked around on the internetz for 2 hours, leaving for "buy one get one free" McD's and Krogers.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 25, 2016)

Stayed up all night AND studied for my Biology midterm.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 25, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> You anti anti-vaxers are hilarious.


But she said she was IN FAVOR of vacs....


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 25, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> coffee, dump, confirmed it was going to be too hot today to do anything worthwhile, created new (again) Sunshine/turtle avi, fucked around on the internetz for 2 hours, leaving for "buy one get one free" McD's and Krogers.


So Now I have to find out how to put a turtle on my right one?


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (Jul 25, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Stayed up all night AND studied for my Biology midterm.


Good luck on your tests. Are you planning on taking your degree to get into the industry?


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 25, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> coffee, dump, confirmed it was going to be too hot today to do anything worthwhile, created new (again) Sunshine/turtle avi, fucked around on the internetz for 2 hours, leaving for "buy one get one free" McD's and Krogers.



wait buy one get one at McDonald's?
explains yourself


----------



## testiclees (Jul 25, 2016)

I was victorious in traffic court!

But i have to wait 8 weeks to get my "collateral" $160 returned.
Im still calling it an excellent start to the week.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 25, 2016)

testiclees said:


> I was victorious in traffic court!
> 
> But i have to wait 8 weeks to get my "collateral" $160 returned.
> Im still calling it an excellent start to the week.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 25, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> coffee, dump, confirmed it was going to be too hot today to do anything worthwhile, created new (again) Sunshine/turtle avi, fucked around on the internetz for 2 hours, leaving for "buy one get one free" McD's and Krogers.


I think this new avi is your best to date, if I were Sunshine, I'd be extremely honored; though he likely is as he's that kinda guy


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 25, 2016)

thebonzaseedbank said:


> Good luck on your tests. Are you planning on taking your degree to get into the industry?


Psychology, but considering also getting a degree in organic agriculture.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 25, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Psychology



interesting......lol


so what does a desire in torture devices from back in the day (medieval ?)mean?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 25, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> wait buy one get one at McDonald's?
> explains yourself


look at top of your receipt that you get from them. BOGO Big Mac or Saus egg muff as a reward if you do online eval. they've had this for a while.


----------



## buzzardbreath (Jul 25, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Psychology, but considering also getting a degree in organic agriculture.


Cool, I was thinking about going back to school and getting higher degree in Psych...then again it took me a couple tries to spell psych. And I don't need more freaking federal debt. Good luck man.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 25, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> look at top of your receipt that you get from them. BOGO Big Mac or Saus egg muff as a reward if you do online eval. they've had this for a while.


oh...
i normally just get their fries on occasion


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 25, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> interesting......lol
> 
> 
> so what does a desire in torture devices from back in the day (medieval ?)mean?


It means that we, as a species, are pathological.


----------



## b4ds33d (Jul 25, 2016)

april said:


> Why because I give a shit about my daughters health and that of others..shame on me.!!!!


Because you want to infringe on the rights of others. Shame on you for that.


----------



## b4ds33d (Jul 25, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> But she said she was IN FAVOR of vacs....


And why I said ANTI anti-vaxers.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 25, 2016)

Bar top came in today...2 pieces, 260 lbs. apiece...WOW! Guy said to use a sealant to avoid stains...BUT, I know a countertop maker right down the road...will be inquiring about a thin exterior laminate, good as is if he says he wouldn't do it...we'll see...
 

Lights arrived FedEx...took forever, hooked up...took a while to get level...
This door used to have an A frame shaped paint job...used 2 gallons of airplane stripper a couple months back...outline still visable...so we're making an A frame shaped piece of stained wood up there to cover it.

 

big ass overkill LED's...probably could have went smaller...too late now, Lol.

 

will be adding blue rope lights under awning and around bar as soon as I get them...

 

next we head to the basement...after laying concrete pad for utility shed over the next few days.
busy busy busy... retired last year...may retire for real next year...Lol. probably not, who am I kiddin'?
Like my buddy who retired before me says, 'people who quit doing things just get fat and die.' He's right.


----------



## Downtowntillman (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 25, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> And why I said ANTI anti-vaxers.


sorry not following


----------



## b4ds33d (Jul 25, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> sorry not following


Then I can't help ya.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 25, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> Then I can't help ya.


I totally get what you're saying bro! We should bring back polio and smallpox.


----------



## b4ds33d (Jul 25, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I totally get what you're saying bro! We should bring back polio and smallpox.


Let's.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 25, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> Then I can't help ya.


I'm not not following.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 25, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I totally get what you're saying bro! We should bring back polio and smallpox.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 25, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I totally get what you're saying bro! We should bring back polio and smallpox.


Polio vaccine came out the year after I was born. I still remember an older kid who got it. It was a heartbreaking sight and he died young. Nobody wants to see people suffer like that. It's horrible...how could you choose not to take vaccines that prevent shit like that?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> I'm assuming you tested it with the old mans Flute? or do you have your own? (smiley w/big hug)


LOLOL Old man's Flute  nah he's pretty picky about who plays his Flute. Anyway I have my own, and it's bigger and better ha ha hahaaaaaaaaaa!! and I run twin pumps so it wasn't terrible I just swapped out the pump for the water feature to daily duty pump. I'm thinking about getting a Variable Speed pump. I am currently searching purchase of aforementioned pump, hopefully @neosapien can help me out here. Which one would you recomment Neo?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Polio vaccine came out the year after I was born. I still remember an older kid who got it. It was a heartbreaking sight and he died young. Nobody wants to see people suffer like that. It's horrible...how could you choose not to take vaccines that prevent shit like that?


Yeah I've seen polio too, ugly shit. Matter of fact I'm one of the last peeps that knows how to use an iron lung. At county when the modern vent's were scarce as hen's teeth the back ups were lungs. What a draconian horror.

Oops meant to weigh in on vaccines and tangented onto old vent tech, sorry. Yeah I waited on my kid's vaccines. I disagreed on their recommended ages. So my kids all started their vaccine cycle as they were weaning. I think we give them just a tad to early in nursing infants. I think they do better a little bit older assuming they have mom's immunity. If not being nursed then I think the schedule is right. Herd immunity relies on all of us being immunized and you really do not wish to be cleaved from the herd and allowed to die in the wilderness...


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 25, 2016)

I got Leishmaniasis one time. I also suffer from a rare autoimmune disorder called Behçet's Disease. Dunno shit about polio. The smallpox vaccine was pretty gnarly, though.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 25, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah I've seen polio too, ugly shit. Matter of fact I'm one of the last peeps that knows how to use an iron lung. At county when the modern vent's were scarce as hen's teeth the back ups were lungs. What a draconian horror.


My mom was an RN. She told me about iron lungs when I was little...and a lot of other scary medical stuff. Different world back then.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Or very attentive.
> 
> http://rollitup.org/t/picture-of-your-pet-thread.563347/page-192


Yeah fuck attentive it is highly over rated. 



qwizoking said:


> sobriety


Yeah fuck that shit too.

I'm doing life backwards, right now is the completely irresponsible adolescent phase of the program, apparently. 






But you gotta catch me first.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I got Leishmaniasis one time. I also suffer from a rare autoimmune disorder called Behçet's Disease. Dunno shit about polio. The smallpox vaccine was pretty gnarly, though.


Unless I'm wrong we had declared smallpox eradicted prior to your birth LOL and yes I was vaccinated


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 25, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Unless I'm wrong we had declared smallpox eradicted prior to your birth LOL and yes I was vaccinated


We still get vaccinated before deployment. I still have the little honeycomb scar.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> We still get vaccinated before deployment. I still have the little honeycomb scar.


The last I kept up I heard it was discussed as a necessity in a post 9/11 bioterrorist world so you confirmed what I heard. Did you get any secondary effects from the vaccine?

PS 1980 to 2001 were some interesting times


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 25, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> The last I kept up I heard it was discussed as a necessity in a post 9/11 bioterrorist world so you confirmed what I heard. Did you get any secondary effects from the vaccine?


Just that scab that grew every time I perspired under tha bandage. Haha.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Just that scab that grew every time I perspired under tha bandage. Haha.


Jesus didn't they teach you better control than to allow yourself to perspire, kids today sheesh


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 25, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Just that scab that grew every time I perspired under tha bandage. Haha.


Interesting stuff guys. Had no idea and just looked up bifurcated needles. 

They look unpleasant.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 25, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Interesting stuff guys. Had no idea and just looked up bifurcated needles.
> 
> They look unpleasant.


Ain't all that bad. Rather that than getting stitches removed.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 25, 2016)

Went to the dmv to get my DL updated I let my fckn license expire I had to retake the test which I promptly failed. How the fuck am I supposed to remember how far away I need to dim my high beams and how fucking far from a cross walk I need to park...I'm so stressed out and I am placating myself with alcohol.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## b4ds33d (Jul 25, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I got Leishmaniasis one time. I also suffer from a rare autoimmune disorder called Behçet's Disease. Dunno shit about polio. The smallpox vaccine was pretty gnarly, though.


therein lies the problem anti-vaxers have with how immunizations are done. i never had the mandatory flu shot hospitals well, made mandatory. they try to bully you and threaten you with your job. if the science was there, if the safety measures were there, if reagan didn't sign into law an out for big pharma's immunization program, there would be no such thing as anti-vaxers. sorry, i'm not being a volunteer for big pharma to test vaccines, which is what the flu shot is. the stats on the safety of vaccines is cooked as anyone that has ever had a hand in medical research will tell you (esp if you want a federal grant) and the actual immune response to vaccines such as the flu actually hover in the 20-30% range. 

when i was keeping track on flu patients that passed through a "top5 in the nation hospital for ER visits," over a 5 year span , of the tens of thousands of people who came through and tested flu positive- 96% of the people had been vaccinated. 

tamiflu is a bullshit medication that when taken within the first 24 hours of first sign of symptoms, decreases symptomatic days by one. no miracle "cure" it only makes you feel less crappy for a negligible amount of time. it doesn't even make you less contagious. but you have that very narrow window to start taking it. that shit was thrown around to patients like confetti, WELL outside that window.

eventually because this hospital was trying to champion this whole "flu vaccinations work" bullshit, they eliminated the testing "because it's too expensive," and just started treating by patient history and presentation. shit that i saw like that made me not trust any of it. no testing to hide the actual fact vaccinations don't work, yet continuing down the same course of treatment because "there's a pill and a shot for it" is insane. and sadly, people are too stupid to question it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 25, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Ain't all that bad. Rather that than getting stitches removed.


We used to get our vacs in elementary school. Smallpox was really the easiest; they put a pearl sized glop of some viscous goo on your shoulder and scratched your arm through it with a needle. No injection so it was easy peasy. The huge drawback was it itched like a mother fucker for around a week and if you scratched that scab off it came back bigger and you'd have a bigger scar. Injections were industrial mode, didn't see anything else like that until I was inducted in the Army


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 25, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Unless I'm wrong we had declared smallpox eradicted prior to your birth LOL and yes I was vaccinated


Now I remember mom (RN) telling us how to take care of choking due to Diphtheria, "use the handle of a spoon to tear the growth" thats a lot of responsibility for a 5 yr old. Kids were dropping like flies in 65.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 25, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> therein lies the problem anti-vaxers have with how immunizations are done. i never had the mandatory flu shot hospitals well, made mandatory. they try to bully you and threaten you with your job. if the science was there, if the safety measures were there, if reagan didn't sign into law an out for big pharma's immunization program, there would be no such thing as anti-vaxers. sorry, i'm not being a volunteer for big pharma to test vaccines, which is what the flu shot is. the stats on the safety of vaccines is cooked as anyone that has ever had a hand in medical research will tell you (esp if you want a federal grant) and the actual immune response to vaccines such as the flu actually hover in the 20-30% range.
> 
> when i was keeping track on flu patients that passed through a "top5 in the nation hospital for ER visits," over a 5 year span , of the tens of thousands of people who came through and tested flu positive- 96% of the people had been vaccinated.
> 
> ...


I never had a flu shot in my life. That's a world of difference between flu shots and polio or small pox. They didn't have measiIs and mumps vacs when I was little and I got both. I would have rather had the vaccines.
vaccine vs. serious disease...vaccine wins. 

Flu shots? Up to you...I rarely get sick so I don't get them.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 25, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> We used to get our vacs in elementary school. Smallpox was really the easiest; they put a pearl sized glop of some viscous goo on your shoulder and scratched your arm through it with a needle. No injection so it was easy peasy. The huge drawback was it itched like a mother fucker for around a week and if you scratched that scab off it came back bigger and you'd have a bigger scar. Injections were industrial mode, didn't see anything else like that until I was inducted in the Army


You're definitely an OG, SM. Shiiiiit.

I actually didn't take my mosquito pills over there. That's why I contracted cutaneous leishmaniasis, actually. But it was protozoa or become a casualty because it increased your sensitivity to the sun. Go figure. What did they use to prescribe for malaria? It was Doxycycline when I was in.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 25, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I never had a flu shot in my life. That's a world of difference between flu shots and polio or small pox. They didn't have measiIs and mumps vacs when I was little and I got both. I would have rather had the vaccines.
> vaccine vs. serious disease...vaccine wins.
> 
> Flu shots? Up to you...I rarely get sick so I don't get them.


I don't do flu shots, but I'm kind of glad for the Smallpox vac. Like, 6 months without a shower, only enough water to drink, dirty ass place like Afghanistan where shit and piss running through either side of the street, heroin addicts with needles in their pockets. Should have taken my Doxy, too, now that I recall.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 25, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> You're definitely an OG, SM. Shiiiiit.
> 
> I actually didn't take my mosquito pills over there. That's why I contracted cutaneous leishmaniasis, actually. But it was protozoa or become a casualty because it increased your sensitivity to the sun. Go figure. What did they use to prescribe for malaria? It was Doxycycline when I was in.


my dad got malaria in WWIl Philipines. he told me they gave him quinine...not that I even know what it is.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 25, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> my dad got malaria in WWIl Philipines. he told me they gave him quinine...not that I even know what it is.


Quinine's a stomach medicine these days. Fiends like to drink some before drinking PST.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 25, 2016)

I lied, that was quinidine. Quinine is an antiparasitic.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 25, 2016)

Quinine is made from the bark of the quinine tree, srlsy, it's how Gin and Tonic became a drink, the Brit colonialists in Idia invented the drink as a means of taking the quinie


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 25, 2016)

Hey OD, do they still use those pneumatic injection guns?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 25, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Hey OD, do they still use those pneumatic injection guns?


Just in Basic/OSUT. Fucking peanut butter shot.. Syringes mostly, though, save for the smallpox.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 25, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Just in Basic/OSUT. Fucking peanut butter shot.. Syringes mostly, though, save for the smallpox.


Those things were fucking evil and brutal.3 in the left arm and two in the right; bruised up sore arms and next day PT began.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 25, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> LOLOL Old man's Flute  nah he's pretty picky about who plays his Flute. Anyway I have my own, and it's bigger and better ha ha hahaaaaaaaaaa!! and I run twin pumps so it wasn't terrible I just swapped out the pump for the water feature to daily duty pump. I'm thinking about getting a Variable Speed pump. I am currently searching purchase of aforementioned pump, hopefully @neosapien can help me out here. Which one would you recomment Neo?


We've always used Hayward equipment. Variable pumps haven't caught on here yet, as electricity is still (kinda) affordable. I don't think it makes much difference who you go with, just like everything else these days, everything is fucking garbage. Planned obsolescence in the swimming pool industry is what keeps my seasonal ass afloat lol.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 25, 2016)

My wife has little round scars with dots on her bicep from some vaccines she was given in 3rd world China circa 1980's. Kinda cute looking.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 25, 2016)

neosapien said:


> My wife has little round scars with dots on her bicep from some vaccines she was given in 3rd world China circa 1980's. Kinda cute looking.


Enjoy the scar now Neo, when she gets my age it will have faded away

Edit: I don't mean that as a metaphor for matrimonial bliss


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 25, 2016)

I have a scar from my TB jab. It was like a big nasty raisin on my arm I remember, there were all sorts of myths about what'd happen if you knocked the scab off or let it get wet, everyone got done at like 14. Do they still? I know they do the HPV now, not sure how I feel about it, I saw something about one of the scientists that helped develop it issued a public apology cos it's only really necessary to use it the way we do in third world countries where they don't have sex education or contraception.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 25, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> I have a scar from my TB jab. It was like a big nasty raisin on my arm I remember, there were all sorts of myths about what'd happen if you knocked the scab off or let it get wet, everyone got done at like 14. Do they still? I know they do the HPV now, not sure how I feel about it, I* saw something about one of the scientists that helped develop it issued a public apology cos it's only really necessary to use it the way we do in third world countries where they don't have sex education or contraception*.


Really? Just last week or so USDH recommended that boys get HPV vac as well as girls, they are finding a relationship to various cancers in males and females due to HPV


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 25, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah fuck attentive it is highly over rated.
> 
> 
> Yeah fuck that shit too.
> ...




yea i kinda lied...

but it did cross my mind


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 25, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Really? Just last week or so USDH recommended that boys get HPV vac as well as girls, they are finding a relationship to various cancers in males and females due to HPV


I honestly haven't looked into it or read anything about it for a while, that's the last I read on it so I'm not in a position to say one way or the other; I just remember an article about this doctor issuing like an open letter of apology, and I won't vouch for the legitimacy of the article either because I don't remember where I read it. I do remember there were some unpleasant Youtube videos accompanying it, of girls suffering with what were apparently side effects from the vaccine, but again I can't remember the details and am not sure there was any actual medical evidence in the videos or whether it was just emotional viewing.


----------



## april (Jul 25, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> Because you want to infringe on the rights of others. Shame on you for that.


 Actually I'm protecting myself and luved ones..people who decide not to vaccinate are taking away my childs right to be safe by exposing her to diseases her small body can't yet fight. .hence the need to vaccinate. ..shame on those people for spreading diseases and murdering babies.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 25, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Those things were fucking evil and brutal.3 in the left arm and two in the right; bruised up sore arms and next day PT began.


I stood in that line - like 6 or 8 fuckers with guns & you just walked down the line & they hitcha.
"Don't move or it'll cut ya" was the mantra.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 25, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I stood in that line - like 6 or 8 fuckers with guns & you just walked down the line & they hitcha.
> "Don't move or it'll cut ya" was the mantra.


And don't tense up. Of course some guys fainted and they'd make those who didn't faint haul them out, when you could barely move your arms


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 25, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> And why I said ANTI anti-vaxers.


Geez, I read that over 3 times and didn't see the 2 "anti's" Sorry. 

I don't agree with anit'vaxers but I DO think the amount and rate they vaccinate newborns is insane. Can't they spread them out a bit more??


----------



## b4ds33d (Jul 25, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Geez, I read that over 3 times and didn't see the 2 "anti's" Sorry.
> 
> I don't agree with anit'vaxers but I DO think the amount and rate they vaccinate newborns is insane. Can't they spread them out a bit more??


they could spread them out, but they try to get as many in because generally people aren't good at making return visits.


----------



## b4ds33d (Jul 25, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> I have a scar from my TB jab. It was like a big nasty raisin on my arm I remember, there were all sorts of myths about what'd happen if you knocked the scab off or let it get wet, everyone got done at like 14. Do they still? I know they do the HPV now, not sure how I feel about it, I saw something about one of the scientists that helped develop it issued a public apology cos it's only really necessary to use it the way we do in third world countries where they don't have sex education or contraception.


if you had a TB ppd skin test and it left anything more than a 1/2 pea sized bleb that dissipated within 15 minutes, they did it wrong.


----------



## b4ds33d (Jul 25, 2016)

april said:


> Actually I'm protecting myself and luved ones..people who decide not to vaccinate are taking away my childs right to be safe by exposing her to diseases her small body can't yet fight. .hence the need to vaccinate. ..shame on those people for spreading diseases and murdering babies.


if you are vaccinated and you are breast feeding, your kid is fine. if he/she too old for breast feeding i'm SURE you have them vaccinated, so they are in no danger. so drop the pretentiousness. neither me nor other anti-vaxers pose a threat to you oh-so safe vaccinated folks, and we aren't willing to be injected with poison and science projects to give you a false sense of security. choice is a bitch isn't it?


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 25, 2016)

somebody grumpy


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 25, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> if you are vaccinated and you are breast feeding, your kid is fine. if he/she too old for breast feeding i'm SURE you have them vaccinated, so they are in no danger. so drop the pretentiousness. neither me nor other anti-vaxers pose a threat to you oh-so safe vaccinated folks, and we aren't willing to be injected with poison and science projects to give you a false sense of security. choice is a bitch isn't it?


How do you not pose a threat of you're not vaxed and contract measles or whooping cough and pass it to other non vaxed folks and then we see a re emergence of otherwise eradicated diseases?


----------



## b4ds33d (Jul 25, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> How do you not pose a threat of you're not vaxed and contract measles or whooping cough and pass it to other non vaxed folks and then we see a re emergence of otherwise eradicated diseases?


i am vaccinated for some things having been in the military. i refuse things like pneumovax, flu, and most updates. the formulas changed awhile back, and haven't gotten anything since.


----------



## april (Jul 26, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> if you are vaccinated and you are breast feeding, your kid is fine. if he/she too old for breast feeding i'm SURE you have them vaccinated, so they are in no danger. so drop the pretentiousness. neither me nor other anti-vaxers pose a threat to you oh-so safe vaccinated folks, and we aren't willing to be injected with poison and science projects to give you a false sense of security. choice is a bitch isn't it?


Wow..seriously. .u can't be this uneducated. ..lmfao. .but again ur comments explain ur poor understanding. .darling breastfeeding does not protect children from disease. .it helps to build a strong digestive system and is known to prevent allergies. .but it cannot protect against disease. .baby can catch anything from anyone if exposed. .new borns in Canada are not vaccinated until 2 months old..this puts them at risk from contracting deadly diseases that mom is vaccinated for before birth...yes some vaccines like whooping cough are given while pregnant but the magical thing called ur body filters most of the medicine and baby is still at risk until immunized. .

Ok if people who aren't vaccinated and are infected aren't spreading diseases then explain who is?? Seriously what moron told u breastfeed kids can't catch deadly diseases. ..next time try educating urself before u comment. .ur comments make u sound ummm less than smart..


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 26, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> if you had a TB ppd skin test and it left anything more than a 1/2 pea sized bleb that dissipated within 15 minutes, they did it wrong.


The 6 needles thing we had a few days before disappeared fairly quickly, but that vaccine was a fucker. It was almost competitive to see whose was most gross.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 26, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> The 6 needles thing we had a few days before disappeared fairly quickly, but that vaccine was a fucker. It was almost competitive to see whose was most gross.


thats a funny looking vagina


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 26, 2016)

OK...big time checklist day...everything we were held up on or avoiding...
9AM-10AM...cut to fit six 90 pound mats in wife's barn...she spread around a load of 2A modified 1st



Check ✓
The horse was curious...he has a big dick and commands respect...



Check✓...then, finished trim around front door that I didn't put up the other day because it needed stained, dried, polyurethaned and dried. 10:45-11:15.
 


Check ✓ looks great and room ready for carpet check ✓

then finished last 4 pieces of trim at rear stairwell and shelves...
11:15-1:00 (includes lunch). check ✓


then...fabricated the A frame shaped ornamental wood to cover old paint residue above rear entrance door. spilled can of stain...now it's very dark...too fucking bad, it goes up tomorrow after I glaze it with poly
Check ✓

The girl truck driver dropped off a triaxle load of gravel...we missed at the barn, no pics this time. fuck.
gravel spread around to build up and set up for concrete delivery tomorrow. 14X22 pad (2 sections) to accomodate a 12X20 shed. Electrical conduit ready...hope I guessed position right, targeting 3.5" inside interior wall.
Check ✓


time for a break...CHECK ✓

concrete tomorrow...I will be writing something on the cement... I always do that, tradition.

I fucked up the last 2 pics Check ✓ see attachment check ✓


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 26, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> OK...big time checklist day...everything we were held up on or avoiding...
> 9AM-10AM...cut to fit six 90 pound mats in wife's barn...she spread around a load of 2A modified 1st
> 
> View attachment 3742180
> ...


Bit of a lazy one today then? I don't blame you, you were due a break


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 26, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> OK...big time checklist day...everything we were held up on or avoiding...
> 9AM-10AM...cut to fit six 90 pound mats in wife's barn...she spread around a load of 2A modified 1st
> 
> View attachment 3742180
> ...


What, no 2016 penny embedded in a corner?
I thought that tradition as well.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 26, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What, no 2016 penny embedded in a corner?
> I thought that tradition as well.


just went on the check list.


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 26, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> just went on the check list.


Looks great though man. Do you ever stop? I'm exhausted just reading your posts! You do good work, I bet your missus is chuffed


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 26, 2016)

Been up all night. Very good friend was killed by a drunk/pill driver. 

Drove off and left them laying there.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 26, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Been up all night. Very good friend was killed by a drunk/pill driver.
> 
> Drove off and left them laying there.


That fucking sucks man.
Very sorry for your loss.


Really!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 26, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That fucking sucks man.
> Very sorry for your loss.
> 
> 
> Really!


I appreciate it. Its bothered me pretty bad. I guess to hit someone and kill them and drive off like you hit a deer or something. 

I guess it bothers me to because of all the drinking and driving I did back in the day.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 26, 2016)

I hear you.
I think a good many of us were just damn lucky not to have killed someone or been killed in our formative years because of drunk driving.

I was far from innocent years ago.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 26, 2016)

I accidentlyni haled cocaine

.here is the picata


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 26, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I accidentlyni haled cocaine
> 
> .here is the picata


----------



## srh88 (Jul 26, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I appreciate it. Its bothered me pretty bad. I guess to hit someone and kill them and drive off like you hit a deer or something.
> 
> I guess it bothers me to because of all the drinking and driving I did back in the day.


its shitty man.. sorry to hear about that


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 26, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Been up all night. Very good friend was killed by a drunk/pill driver.
> 
> Drove off and left them laying there.


Jesus, I'm sorry man, awful circumstances. I like to think most people are basically good but I wonder at how a person must be thinking to be able to leave another human being injured behind them. I suppose none of us knows how we'll react in any given situation, I never want to be as out of control drunk again as I used to get as a kid. I look back now, with young teenage daughters, and there's some scary situations I got in where anything could've happened. We take too much for granted


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 26, 2016)

srh88 said:


> its shitty man.. sorry to hear about that





Cannacat said:


> Jesus, I'm sorry man, awful circumstances. I like to think most people are basically good but I wonder at how a person must be thinking to be able to leave another human being injured behind them. I suppose none of us knows how we'll react in any given situation, I never want to be as out of control drunk again as I used to get as a kid. I look back now, with young teenage daughters, and there's some scary situations I got in where anything could've happened. We take too much for granted


Thank you. The driver was charged with it. They won't see light of day for a while.

I got some neices and nephews that are at that age of drinking and doing stupid things.

One came to me and said he wanted to try beer in a safe supervised setting. I'm having a hard time saying yes but I don't think I can say no.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 26, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Thank you. The driver was charged with it. They won't see light of day for a while.
> 
> I got some neices and nephews that are at that age of drinking and doing stupid things.
> 
> One came to me and said he wanted to try beer in a safe supervised setting. I'm having a hard time saying yes but I don't think I can say no.


if you didnt they'd just find somewhere else to drink it


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 26, 2016)

srh88 said:


> if you didnt they'd just find somewhere else to drink it


I know. I think I'll get a six pack and let him have at it.


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 26, 2016)

srh88 said:


> if you didnt they'd just find somewhere else to drink it





whitebb2727 said:


> I know. I think I'll get a six pack and let him have at it.


And he'll probably still drink elsewhere but I think it's important that you instill the idea of it not really being a big deal and there's no need to be drunk and aggressive and act like an idiot. I was never into drinking on the street corners like a lot of my peers, I was allowed to have a drink at home with a friend or two so why would we stand out in the cold, hiding in the woods and avoiding police who would just pour away your beer and leave you to it? I tried it a few times and it scared me straight! Well, until I was old enough to drink in pubs...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 26, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I know. I think I'll get a six pack and let him have at it.


Pour some shots of Tequila down the boy, get him good and hung over. . . then make him get up and work his ass off the next morning.

Dad taught me that one.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 26, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Pour some shots of Tequila down the boy, get him good and hung over. . . then make him get up and work his ass off the next morning.
> 
> Dad taught me that one.


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 26, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Sounds like a plan.


Don't forget the big greasy eggs, bacon & sausage breakfast.
He'll appreciate the lubrication on it's trip back up.


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 26, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Don't forget the big greasy eggs, bacon & sausage breakfast.
> He'll appreciate the lubrication on it's trip back up.


Oh I still remember it vividly, new years morning, I must have been 17 and we stayed in mum's friends' big house and they had all this greasy fried food kept warm in this big metal heater on wheels thing; sausages and black pudding and all sorts of stuff I couldn't begin to contemplate. I tried to just pick at some bacon and tomato but there was so much grease.... Eurgh the alcopops made a reappearance


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 26, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> OK...big time checklist day...everything we were held up on or avoiding...
> 9AM-10AM...cut to fit six 90 pound mats in wife's barn...she spread around a load of 2A modified 1st
> 
> View attachment 3742180
> ...


I really like the trim contrast with the doors. What's the trim stain? (color and brand?)


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 26, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Been up all night. Very good friend was killed by a drunk/pill driver.
> 
> Drove off and left them laying there.


My condolences bro, really gutless driving off


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 26, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I really like the trim contrast with the doors. What's the trim stain? (color and brand?)


Minwax 2716 Dark walnut. Doors both cherry. 2.5" trim to match doors comes with doors. The door guys didn't get it with door shipment...
Said it would be a week late. 

That was 4 wks. ago...got tired waiting, but it's paid for and still coming...

I will use it somewhere...

The dark wallnut matches the windows so it's probably better anyway...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 26, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> My condolences bro, really gutless driving off


Thank you. Gutless for sure. The driver totaled a car a while back from driving messed up. Barely survived and got a suspended license. Wasn't even supposed to be on the road.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 26, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Thank you. Gutless for sure. The driver totaled a car a while back from driving messed up. Barely survived and got a suspended license. Wasn't even supposed to be on the road.


Hit run will add some serious time. In Calif that fuck would be looking at minimum 15-25 yrs for 2nd degree homicide


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 26, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Hit run will add some serious time. In Calif that fuck would be looking at minimum 15-25 yrs for 2nd degree homicide


It was a long list of charges including murder.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 26, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> It was a long list of charges including murder.


Good; hope they lose the key. Won't help your friend but, you know


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 26, 2016)

Its in another state. I'm not sure of the jurisdiction. The charge actually says murder. I don't know if that is worse than homicide. I'm thinking it is a 15-20 there.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 26, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Its in another state. I'm not sure of the jurisdiction. The charge actually says murder. I don't know if that is worse than homicide. I'm thinking it is a 15-20 there.


I think murder is worse. I've never heard of justifiable murder, they'd say justifiable homicide. At least that state isn't white washing, it is murder


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 26, 2016)

*Homicide* is the killing of one person by another. *Murder* is a form of criminal *homicide*, where the perpetrator intended to kill the other person, sometimes with premeditation (a plan to kill). Manslaughter is another type of criminal *homicide*. *Homicides* are criminal, excusable, or justifiable.

http://blogs.lawyers.com/attorney/felonies/the-legal-difference-between-murder-homicide-2977/


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 26, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> *Homicide* is the killing of one person by another. *Murder* is a form of criminal *homicide*, where the perpetrator intended to kill the other person, sometimes with premeditation (a plan to kill). Manslaughter is another type of criminal *homicide*. *Homicides* are criminal, excusable, or justifiable.


Interesting. So a homeowner kills a home invader, justifiable homicide but it's still criminal? Or criminal cuz a crime(in this case, home invasion) was involved?


----------



## srh88 (Jul 26, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Interesting. So a homeowner kills a home invader, justifiable homicide but it's still criminal? Or criminal cuz a crime(in this case, home invasion) was involved?


ill figure this one out for you... 
@Finshaggy .. we need you


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 26, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Interesting. So a homeowner kills a home invader, justifiable homicide but it's still criminal? Or criminal cuz a crime(in this case, home invasion) was involved?


no, I think by definition a justifiable homicide is a non-criminal act


----------



## 420God (Jul 26, 2016)

I cleaned the barn getting it ready for hay then made dinner, leftover BBQ chicken wrapped in bacon.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 26, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> *Homicide* is the killing of one person by another. *Murder* is a form of criminal *homicide*, where the perpetrator intended to kill the other person, sometimes with premeditation (a plan to kill). Manslaughter is another type of criminal *homicide*. *Homicides* are criminal, excusable, or justifiable.
> 
> http://blogs.lawyers.com/attorney/felonies/the-legal-difference-between-murder-homicide-2977/


That's the thing I don't think this was planned or murder by that definition. Negligent or vehicular homicide is what I figured.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 26, 2016)

ahh, sorry whitebb i didn't read the back story where this started


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 26, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> ahh, sorry whitebb i didn't read the back story where this started


Thank you. 

It's bothered me.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 26, 2016)

if it makes you feel better...
i was in a hit and run, muched on one too many zannies or norco i guess.

skipped off the side of a new dodge dually, i veered into oncoming traffic. his driver wheel was on his engine. i mean i hoped he was ok, but i wasnt sticking around. there were other peiple around to tend to him..i tended to me and not getting arrested.
my steel bodied truck won .my widow blew up in my face, git some minor cuts, a few bruises. but i was pretty gone so i didnt get injured most likely and didnt feel shit.
i drove on home, still nodded off a couple times on the way back home..like 30min drive

we were both goin 60 exiting bastrop





actually i dont know how this story would.make yoe feel better...but sorry bro


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2016)

neosapien said:


> We've always used Hayward equipment. Variable pumps haven't caught on here yet, as elect.ricity is still (kinda) affordable. I don't think it makes much difference who you go with, just like everything else these days, everything is fucking garbage. Planned obsolescence in the swimming pool industry is what keeps my seasonal ass afloat lol.


That was such a non-helpful answer I think you should send me princess pics  OK that was the best excuse I could come up with

I think I'll go VF because of the electrical savings although I'm seriously considering putting two pumps inline, a low horse circulator and a high horse primer for initial system load and spa. Luckily I have time to ponder so I'll probably do it in November. Thanks!



Hookabelly said:


> How do you not pose a threat of you're not vaxed and contract measles or whooping cough and pass it to other non vaxed folks and then we see a re emergence of otherwise eradicated diseases?


I'm not an anti-vaxer but I am judicious in my selection of vaccines and time table. I think the current pediatric vaccine schedule is a bit aggressive. Then again they are predicated upon non-nursing women, so I think it should be more of a decision tree.

I am also with @tangerinegreen555 and do not get vaccinations for flu or pneumonia. I want as much exposure to the actual organisms now (the actual challenge builds better and longer lasting immunity). However once my health devolves I will take the speculative vaccines. But right now if you have flu/pneumonia, kiss me  Oh and the more your immune system is challenged the better it works. I think all these bacteriostatic products should be stopped. We earned our right to live here so let's not foolishly turn our backs on our commensals.


whitebb2727 said:


> I know. I think I'll get a six pack and let him have at it.


At the end of the day I'm not sure there is any absolute right or wrong, you do the best you can do in the moment. I let my kids drink in front of me. I'm sorry for your loss. Loss just sucks.


Singlemalt said:


> I think murder is worse. I've never heard of justifiable murder, they'd say justifiable homicide. At least that state isn't white washing, it is murder


I remember admitting a guy onto my service during my time in burn. He was charged with involuntary! He killed a mom and kid. It's amazing but the state values an adult more than a kid, kid's earnings are to speculative. I was very careful not to follow up on how his case went.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 26, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I'm not an anti-vaxer but I am judicious in my selection of vaccines and time table. I think the current pediatric vaccine schedule is a bit aggressive. Then again they are predicated upon non-nursing women, so I think it should be more of a decision tree.


^^^^^
This!!!

You said it SO much better than I did. Now I am reduced again to that kid in school when, feeling she did a pretty good job, looks over at her neighbor's paper and it's so much AWESOMER than hers. But since I love you C2 the G I can let this blow to my self esteem slide.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 26, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> It's bothered me.


Sorry about your friend. It's crazy how we can just be gone in a second. 

Gotta try to enjoy every second.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 26, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Sorry about your friend. It's crazy how we can just be gone in a second.
> 
> Gotta try to enjoy every second.


Thank you.
For sure. Grab your loved ones and let them k ow how you feel, everyone.

In a blink of an eye it can change.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 26, 2016)

Fukin A right White


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 26, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Fukin A right White


Racism abe? 

Arent you bigger then that 

I coulsnt resist.

I like cats

^_*


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 26, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I like ALL cats, ALL dogs and ALL camels, all the three species.
> 
> ^_*


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 26, 2016)

Gotta respectfully disagree on the camel thing. One spit directly in my face at the fair when I was 6.

For the past 29 years I've been looking for that son of a bitch camel.


----------



## Airwalker16 (Jul 27, 2016)

I got off my lazy ass, went to work, and made some muh fuckin money!


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 27, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Thank you.
> For sure. Grab your loved ones and let them k ow how you feel, everyone.
> 
> In a blink of an eye it can change.


Sorry man keep your head up .....trust me I know the exact feeling


----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 27, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Thank you. The driver was charged with it. They won't see light of day for a while.
> 
> I got some neices and nephews that are at that age of drinking and doing stupid things.
> 
> One came to me and said he wanted to try beer in a safe supervised setting. I'm having a hard time saying yes but I don't think I can say no.


Aww 2727 just read back a few pages. I am so sorry to hear that. Glad they were caught. sending them all (and you) good thoughts during the inevitable emotional aftermath. It's really rough to lose someone in such a senseless way. But skip that left turn down the guilt road thinking about what you did behind the wheel back in the day. You can't change the past, but sound like you are being pro active with your nieces and nephews going forward, and that's the best that can come out of any bad judgement you had on the matter. Chin up man.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 27, 2016)

Polyurethaned A frame ornamental piece for above rear entrance...Set it up there and noticed defects under the skylights...dimmer non direct light shows them...now trying to sand that shit away...
Fuck.

   


Defects were probably in the raw wood...Stain.brought them out a little, polyurethane a lot...add diffused lighting and you have horrible.
Fuck...another step back...
It's amazing how finishing wood brings out every tiny fucking thing...not the first time.
I will be inspecting the raw cabinet grade stuff a lot closer going forward.
Fuck.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 27, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Polyurethaned A frame ornamental piece for above rear entrance...Set it up there and noticed defects under the skylights...dimmer non direct light shows them...now trying to sand that shit away...
> Fuck.
> 
> View attachment 3742859 View attachment 3742861 View attachment 3742862
> ...


Put a bird on it.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 27, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Polyurethaned A frame ornamental piece for above rear entrance...Set it up there and noticed defects under the skylights...dimmer non direct light shows them...now trying to sand that shit away...
> Fuck.
> 
> View attachment 3742859 View attachment 3742861 View attachment 3742862
> ...


your wife scratched it and is afraid to admit it


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 27, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Put a bird on it.


I gave it the bird



srh88 said:


> your wife scratched it and is afraid to admit it



Today's wood and paneling is shit. It all comes from China, every piece has fine chatter all over it...
The chatter shows up after finishing it... I made some small shelves from 50 yr. old plywood stored above garage. The wood quality was far better than today's...

This shit was handling damage from somewhere.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 27, 2016)

srh88 said:


> your wife scratched it and is afraid to admit it


A teenage Chinese worker in a plywood factory in the Shenzhen Special Economic Zone fell to their death after being overcome by formaldehyde fumes. That mark is the third bounce.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 27, 2016)

Their steel is shitty to.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 27, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> A teenage Chinese worker in a plywood factory in the Shenzhen Special Economic Zone fell to their death after being overcome by formaldehyde fumes. That mark is the third bounce.


Probably why paneling was on sale for $9.99 a pack the other day at Busy Beaver...

You don't even get a choice to buy American these days. I can't afford to start my own wood mill.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 27, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Probably why paneling was on sale for $9.99 a pack the other day at Busy Beaver...
> 
> You don't even get a choice to buy American these days. I can't afford to start my own wood mill.


We were thinking about buying a mill. I know a couple guys that run saw mills.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 27, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> *Busy Beaver*...


I thought the Busy Beaver was next door to the Bunny Ranch in Nevada?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 27, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I thought the Busy Beaver was next door to the Bunny Ranch in Nevada?


Same customer service pledge?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 27, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> A teenage Chinese worker in a plywood factory in the Shenzhen Special Economic Zone fell to their death after being overcome by formaldehyde fumes. That mark is the third bounce.


upon further investigation


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 27, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Put a bird on it.


You mean a birdle, surely?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 27, 2016)

I got an 84% on the Biology midterm and 90% on the lab exam.


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 27, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I got an 84% on the Biology midterm and 90% on the lab exam.


Wow well done you!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 27, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Wow well done you!


I'll bet if I hadn't been up for 3 days and hadn't crammed 4 units in at 4 o'clock in the morning in under an hour, I'd've gotten a better grade. I was absent 1 out of 3 weeks so far and I'm in the top 3 of my class.


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 27, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I'll bet if I hadn't been up for 3 days and hadn't crammed 4 units in at 4 o'clock in the morning in under an hour, I'd've gotten a better grade. I was absent 1 out of 3 weeks so far and I'm in the top 3 of my class.


Good for you man! Wish I'd done further education, was gonna apply for uni this year but missed the deadline with all the stupid personal shit I've been dealing with. You must be really smart, I wouldn't know where to begin with the sciences.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 27, 2016)

Got my handicapped neighbors garden tended but the fucken grey squirrels are outa control......any suggestions(preferably humane) on how to deter them? I cant have him shooting where he lives.....theres lots of liberals.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 27, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Good for you man! Wish I'd done further education, was gonna apply for uni this year but missed the deadline with all the stupid personal shit I've been dealing with. You must be really smart, I wouldn't know where to begin with the sciences.


You'll be alright. If you're interested in school, there's always next semester. I dunno how things are in the UK, but there are options here, like FAFSA, for students. And, I wouldn't say I'm really smart. It's just interesting, so I'm more driven. I'm terrible with mathematics.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 27, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Got my handicapped neighbors garden tended but the fucken grey squirrels are outa control......any suggestions(preferably humane) on how to deter them? I cant have him shooting where he lives.....theres lots of liberals.


I'd say pepper spray, but that's harsh. Is there some kind of squirrel repellant on the market? You could also lay out one of those groundhog traps with some food in it.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 27, 2016)

I was thinking a high capsacin powder or spray i could douse certain areas with.......


----------



## srh88 (Jul 27, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Got my handicapped neighbors garden tended but the fucken grey squirrels are outa control......any suggestions(preferably humane) on how to deter them? I cant have him shooting where he lives.....theres lots of liberals.


theres really only one way to handle the situation. you need landmines


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 27, 2016)

srh88 said:


> theres really only one way to handle the situation. you need landmines


M18A1 Claymore. No more squirrel, or anything else within a 60 degree arc out to 100 meters.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 27, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> upon further investigation
> View attachment 3742918


you have know where to get old salvaged wood? i lot of jobs i do the contractors who get the job use old barn woods and stuff. sometimes the new 4x4's and 6x6's will twist up eventually. you get the old stuff thats hard as a rock thats already set in a straight line


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 27, 2016)

N


srh88 said:


> theres really only one way to handle the situation. you need landmines


Nuke it from space lmao


----------



## srh88 (Jul 27, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> M18A1 Claymore. No more squirrel, or anything else within a 60 degree arc out to 100 meters.


so keep it a little bit away from the garden. i do like roasted peppers though


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 27, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Got my handicapped neighbors garden tended but the fucken grey squirrels are outa control......any suggestions(preferably humane) on how to deter them? I cant have him shooting where he lives.....theres lots of liberals.


Live traps and move them or kill silent.

Get a good rifled pellet gun in .22 caliber and shoot them silent.

I bought one for a $100 with a .177 and .22 barrel. I can hit squirrels at 50-60 yards.


----------



## Foothills (Jul 27, 2016)

Trap em, drown the little bastards and eat em. They're really nice in spaghetti sauce !!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 27, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Live traps and move them or kill silent.
> 
> Get a good rifled pellet gun in .22 caliber and shoot them silent.
> 
> I bought one for a $100 with a .177 and .22 barrel. I can hit squirrels at 50-60 yards.


They make subsonic rounds for .22s. They are even more silent than suppressors. Just makes a barely audible click. It doesn't have ass, though, so if there's a strong wind, wait for it to die down.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 27, 2016)

srh88 said:


> you have know where to get old salvaged wood? i lot of jobs i do the contractors who get the job use old barn woods and stuff. sometimes the new 4x4's and 6x6's will twist up eventually. you get the old stuff thats hard as a rock thats already set in a straight line


boy that salvaged wood is a market isn't it? I'll bet that stuff goes for a fortune in NY or Boston. Even the wood that's been sunk in rivers.

_edit: and i mean a professional outfit not those lame asses that had a tv show a while back_


----------



## srh88 (Jul 27, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> boy that salvaged wood is a market isn't it? I'll bet that stuff goes for a fortune in NY or Boston. Even the wood that's been sunk in rivers.


where i am its actually pretty cheap.. i extended my deck here and used 4x4's from an old barn, it was way cheaper and than going to depot or a lumber place


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 27, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> They make subsonic rounds for .22s. They are even more silent than suppressors. Just makes a barely audible click. It doesn't have ass, though, so if there's a strong wind, wait for it to die down.


You would be surprised how powerful these air guns are. In countries where guns are banned they use ..357 and .50 caliber to hunt big game with.

The one I have with the .177 barrel will shoot an aluminium pellet faster than the speed of sound. It makes a crack like a .22 when it breaks the sound barrier.

Benjamin Rogue .357 - The world's most powerful p…:


----------



## srh88 (Jul 27, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> You would be surprised how powerful these air guns are. In countries where guns are banned they use ..357 and .50 caliber to hunt big game with.
> 
> The one I have with the .177 barrel will shoot an aluminium pellet faster than the speed of sound. It makes a crack like a .22 when it breaks the sound barrier.
> 
> Benjamin Rogue .357 - The world's most powerful p…:


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 27, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


hahahahaha


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 27, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>





srh88 said:


> hahahahaha


I second the hahahahaha.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 27, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


Omfg lmao


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 27, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I second the hahahahaha.


I second the second hahahahaha.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 27, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> They make subsonic rounds for .22s. They are even more silent than suppressors. Just makes a barely audible click. It doesn't have ass, though, so if there's a strong wind, wait for it to die down.


Sounds like the .22's they had at amusement parks when I was a kid. I fucking nailed a high prize metal target more than once but couldn't knock it over to win the prize...

then they gave you the shells when you were done to show you they were real.
they wouldn't show you what they loaded into them though...


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 27, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Sounds like the .22's they had at amusement parks when I was a kid. I fucking nailed a high prize metal target more than once but couldn't knock it over to win the prize...
> 
> then they gave you the shells when you were done to show you they were real.
> they wouldn't show you what they loaded into them though...


Nice. Yeah, you won't see any live ammunition up North at faires anymore, sadly.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 27, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> You would be surprised how powerful these air guns are. In countries where guns are banned they use ..357 and .50 caliber to hunt big game with.
> 
> The one I have with the .177 barrel will shoot an aluminium pellet faster than the speed of sound. It makes a crack like a .22 when it breaks the sound barrier.
> 
> Benjamin Rogue .357 - The world's most powerful p…:


I may get one.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 27, 2016)

Thinking about the Career Dragon Slayer if I can find one.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 27, 2016)

The corno di toros are coming in....getting red......wooo-hoooo


----------



## ovo (Jul 27, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Thinking about the Career Dragon Slayer if I can find one.


aka tranny chaser


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 27, 2016)

ovo said:


> aka tranny chaser


Just saw a video where it put a pretty big hole through a target at 200m. Pretty impressive for an air gun.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 27, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> The corno di toros are coming in....getting red......wooo-hoooo
> 
> View attachment 3743102


Nice!


----------



## ovo (Jul 27, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Just saw a video where it put a pretty big hole through a target at 200m. Pretty impressive for an air gun.


just hit a burlesque show, it'd be easier.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 27, 2016)

ovo said:


> just hit a burlesque show, it'd be easier.


Too lazy to try to impress scantily clad women right now. Besides, my girl would murder me.


----------



## ovo (Jul 27, 2016)

Guess I misunderstood when you said drag slayer. Sounds like you've got it made.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 27, 2016)

Maybe this one.

http://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Benjamin_Bulldog_357_Bullpup_Shrouded/3592


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 27, 2016)

.


ovo said:


> Guess I misunderstood when you said drag slayer. Sounds like you've got it made.


..I said Drag Slayer? Well, that's embarrassing.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 27, 2016)

Got ornament A frame sanded an restained...a few thousandths of a dip here and there...be OK

 

poured the 14 x 22 concrete pad...for a 12 x 20 little barn shed...

so only a 1 foot border will be exposed...which I'm probably covering with epoxy stone, unless I just paint it...
see how it looks when the forms come off... 

 

Concrete took a couple hrs., slow day after that sanding wood...and getting hammered.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 27, 2016)

Boy that stain really brought those grains to life. Verynice.


----------



## Downtowntillman (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Hookabelly (Jul 28, 2016)

You painted a handicapped parking space?


----------



## Downtowntillman (Jul 28, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> You painted a handicapped parking space?



Yea... With a tooth brush


----------



## Downtowntillman (Jul 28, 2016)

I was tired and stoned when I posted this. My uploads were all fucked up. I didn't care at the moment. Didn't mean to put my pic up.


----------



## Downtowntillman (Jul 28, 2016)

Better pic.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 28, 2016)

rain makes the colors pop


----------



## srh88 (Jul 28, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3743837
> 
> rain makes the colors pop


looks really good man.. nice block work too. im starting to think you might live kind of close to me. let me know when the party is.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 28, 2016)

started raining...so I got mad and started ripping out old game room ceiling tile and furring strips...

Heading to Lowe's to look for wood...

Wood is good.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 28, 2016)

when it rains i get happy..
smokin weed and drinkin weather 

it rained earlier around chi.. streets are wet and its beautiful outside.

im finna run to walmart, yes i can do that here..buy whatever shitty bottle they got maybe they will surprise me..and smoke a blunt of this purp

chill day


----------



## 420God (Jul 28, 2016)

At the fair with the family.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 28, 2016)

revised for the pathetic foods thread


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 28, 2016)

Chunky Soup


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 28, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> No allergy fit.waited til last posseminute to mow this eve, knowing it wld rain.moments fro startin. technicolor frog jumped up landed on hand, bounced away from tractor ok. lucky.



you good?
lol 
typing like mee


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 28, 2016)

tincture 15 drops, 3 hrs previous. medicinal lev is all


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 28, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> tincture 15 drops, 3 hrs previous. medicinal lev is all


yes sirrrrrr
i hear ya

get b on ma level!!

have a good one bro..
qwizo out


----------



## srh88 (Jul 29, 2016)

got home from work early and cut my grass and stuff. now im sitting here trying to learn a song on guitar. this came on pandora on my way home so i thought i should learn it.. sounds easy enough lol. then i looked at the tab. here you go guitar players. have fun. its funny because i know a lot of van halen, this one is a pain in the nuts




https://tabs.ultimate-guitar.com/v/van_halen/doa_tab.htm


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 29, 2016)

Put a new bumper on my dads old plow truck. Thing was completely rusted out. He just got out of the hospital for the fourth time in the last two months.

He has been talking about buying a new bumper and taking it to the garage having it installed. He was calling around and getting quotes of 300 for used factory bumpers. I ordered one with free shipping 178 and installed it in about three hours by myself. Cut most of the old one off with a sawzall 

He seemed pretty happy with the results and I managed to save him probably 250-300 dollars.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 29, 2016)

srh88 said:


> got home from work early and cut my grass and stuff. now im sitting here trying to learn a song on guitar. this came on pandora on my way home so i thought i should learn it.. sounds easy enough lol. then i looked at the tab. here you go guitar players. have fun. its funny because i know a lot of van halen, this one is a pain in the nuts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats bad ass dude
Are you gonna practice some of his moves too?


----------



## srh88 (Jul 29, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Thats bad ass dude
> Are you gonna practice some of his moves too?


i wear the same overalls everyday of my life


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 29, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i wear the same overalls everyday of my life


I always wanted to paint my old makita like his in this vid


----------



## srh88 (Jul 29, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I always wanted to paint my old makita like his in this vid


lol i should do that for work and see who knows what it is.. i bet some of my customers would know right away.. dewalt for the win.. or milwaukee.. or porter cable lol


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 29, 2016)

Still vividly remember very first project with the Milwaukee sawsall. It was one of my earlier semi decent power tools. ...have no idea what the fk im doing, mostly a duck tape and zip tie man.

Recently tried out the no questions asked _lifetime guarantee_ return/exchange policy on a Home Depot, husky brand, product (air compressor). After only a yr the hose tore. Since I didn't have the receipt the clerk did ask a few questions, then told me to go grab a new one.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 29, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Still vividly remember very first project with the Milwaukee sawsall. It was one of my earlier semi decent power tools. ...have no idea what the fk im doing, mostly a duck tape and zip tie man.
> 
> Recently tried out the no questions asked _lifetime guarantee_ return/exchange policy on a Home Depot, husky brand, product (air compressor). After only a yr the hose tore. Since I didn't have the receipt the clerk did ask a few questions, then told me to go grab a new one.


dude ive ran my milwaukee sawzall under water with no issues.. ive tried everything from hilti to dewalt for em.. milwaukee is by far the best in my opinion.. and im a plumber.. i treat my tools like shit


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 29, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I always wanted to paint my old makita like his in this vid


Don't even get me started on my Makita Stories.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 29, 2016)

What a fucking mess!


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 29, 2016)

srh88 said:


> dude ive ran my milwaukee sawzall under water with no issues.. ive tried everything from hilti to dewalt for em.. milwaukee is by far the best in my opinion.. and im a plumber.. i treat my tools like shit


Mine is at least 20 yrs and going still. Misplaced it for a few years and had to scoop a dewalt until i found ol red.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 29, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Mine is at least 20 yrs and going still. Misplaced it for a few years and had to scoop a dewalt until i found ol red.


grab a super sawzall from em.. more rotation.. its a beast.. i use mine for cast iron


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 29, 2016)

srh88 said:


> grab a super sawzall from em.. more rotation.. its a beast.. i use mine for cast iron


If I had to finally buy a new one, it would def be the super sawzall


----------



## buzzardbreath (Jul 29, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3744722
> What a fucking mess!


I have a hobart welding helmet looks just like that; I can't stand it. 

I feel better now, thanks.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 29, 2016)

That soup'd up one would be so much better for certain jobs. I had a buick once that had turbo.



srh88 said:


> grab a super sawzall


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 29, 2016)

buzzardbreath said:


> I have a hobart welding helmet looks just like that; I can't stand it.
> 
> I feel better now, thanks.


That's just one of the cheaper huntsman hoods they would kick us down on the job. I've never bought one myself.
Btw, that one clips on to a hard hat.
Like a motherfucking garbage can on your head


----------



## srh88 (Jul 29, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> If I had to finally buy a new one, it would def be the super sawzall


it really only works if you need to cut pipe or something.. for wood or something it really got too much rotation.. the chuck comes in and out like 2 inches


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 29, 2016)

srh88 said:


> it really only works if you need to cut pipe or something.. for wood or something it really got too much rotation.. the chuck comes in and out like 2 inches


Nice! I bet my brother rocks one of them.
But I bet he also doesn't personally own one at home, unless he has snaked one from a jobsite. 
Kinda cool thing about union commercial work, the companies buy the power tools, we just buy our own hand tools.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 29, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Nice! I bet my brother rocks one of them.
> But I bet he also doesn't personally own one at home, unless he has snaked one from a jobsite.
> Kinda cool thing about union commercial work, the companies buy the power tools, we just buy our own hand tools.


nice.. ive worked jobs with union plumbers and hated it.. i was in a 7ft drench and they threatened to call osha and asked why i worked so fast lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 29, 2016)

srh88 said:


> nice.. ive worked jobs with union plumbers and hated it.. i was in a 7ft drench and they threatened to call osha and asked why i worked so fast lol


I'll agree with you about the plumbers, electricians and the tin-knockers(for the most part) but not my trade. We kick ass.
And I knew 3 guys who have died in my trade. Osha is a good thing.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 29, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I'll agree with you about the plumbers, electricians and the tin-knockers(for the most part) but not my trade. We kick ass.
> And I knew 3 guys who have died in my trade. Osha is a good thing.


i do agree with that.. threnches and drenches are bad news.. but im on my own ( no union ) .. so im money chasing


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 29, 2016)

wasted most of the day and this is all i have to show for it


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 29, 2016)

Demo'd out rest of game room ceiling/furring strips...electrician buddy came to redo wiring, coming back tomorrow to wire up for 9 LED's out of 3 old 1959 incadscents...

 

There are 2 support beams and poles in a 16 x 27 room...Going to frame in beams and poles to continue the wood look... Got 4' x 8' quarter inch birch sheets for ceiling...1" x 2" trim for seams...1" x 6" for beam and pole boxing... Going to be a wood staining maniac next week...

 

Dumpster #6 a third full already...
An old sawzalled up (Milwaukee) picnic table under there... buddy said it'll take all day to cut that up. Took 45 seconds each piece. Milwaukee with carbide pruning blade...zoom fucking zoom
 

There is finally light at the end of the tunnel...the basement is the final frontier.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 29, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> wasted most of the day and this is all i have to show for it
> 
> View attachment 3744792


 

'There's gotta be a half pound in there, keep tappin'


----------



## Downtowntillman (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 30, 2016)

Electrician stopped by to get blasted and wire basement ceiling...also changed out 3 switches.

1959 GE made in USA...10¢ @ Montgomery Ward


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 30, 2016)

Laundry, laundry, and more laundry. I also Changed the oil in my truck and hauled off a bunch of empty boxes and junk to the dumpsters at work. Also got nearly everything disconnected from the RV cab so it can finally be removed. Master cylinder bolts were a bitch.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 30, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Electrician stopped by to get blasted and wire basement ceiling...also changed out 3 switches.
> 
> 1959 GE made in USA...10¢ @ Montgomery Ward
> View attachment 3745437


I find myself cringing a bit when I click on your post's in this thread.
Fucker.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 30, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Electrician stopped by to get blasted and wire basement ceiling...also changed out 3 switches.
> 
> 1959 GE made in USA...10¢ @ Montgomery Ward
> View attachment 3745437


...and I bet they still worked?


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 31, 2016)

so i posted this in the assemble thread..
last couple buds i had of this strain


i mostly smoke blunts..i know i know , lotta people hate on a rilla

i had smoked the last blunt.. o was sad, supposedly 22%thc .3 cbd, nothing special but it was a great nighty night bud. flavorful and put me right where i wanna be...and just something new



so i just went to the gas station, the stall i used..
and i found a seed!!
lol
guess ill get to run a cycle of her hopefully

yes the pic is bud on a toilet paper holder


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jul 31, 2016)

I accomplished most of the day to work on the house, that's pretty awesome.

It's the long-weekend, I also accomplished some drinks and a swim. Felt cold though the water is 28 which says a lot about the temps outside.

Still have a penis, also pretty awesome.





Back to "work"...


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 31, 2016)

I managed 3 straight hours hrs of sleep.
Gave me the motivation to burn up some gas before it "stales". First time riding in 6 months!
I believe I'd be giddy with 4 of hrs sleep.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 31, 2016)

sweet man..
tgats like qs awesome as my codeine lollipop 
(got bored)


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 31, 2016)

I realised I am done with people and their bs.

I can stick to the farmers markets, copious blunts, crazy ladies and terrible life choices.

Im out.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 31, 2016)

so you do vape?


----------



## srh88 (Jul 31, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I realised I am done with people and their bs.
> 
> I can stick to the farmers markets, copious blunts, crazy ladies and terrible life choices.
> 
> Im out.


?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 31, 2016)

srh88 said:


> ?


wont explain here.

Im tired of bs. Im going camping thia week for 2 weeks. 

May hit a rave tonight but i feel ao drained. 

I gotta see cat lady bout dis atuff. 

It sucks


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 31, 2016)

Ill leave riu in a non sensible bable.

My days are ending.

This will be my most drunken shit poast ever.

I will only post whwn on thw brink of insanity and the world spinning like Justin Bieber on my dick


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 31, 2016)

i know what you need.....












rainbows..
double rainbows..
yes rainbows x 2


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 31, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> View attachment 3746332


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 31, 2016)

lol boy be on that shit man


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 31, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i know what you need.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


**tickles qwizo**


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 31, 2016)

Tickleticleticlle


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 31, 2016)

Fuck u all

Tgis is ahit poast 1m11112


That means i have 5o291y283pruyp left


----------



## srh88 (Jul 31, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Fuck u all
> 
> Tgis is ahit poast 1m11112
> 
> ...


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 31, 2016)

I pooped today. I think. Yeah, definitely. My life is full of poops.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 31, 2016)

hey that's pretty sweet,,
i took mirw opiates today so its safe to say qwizo is full of shit


----------



## 420God (Aug 1, 2016)

I accomplished getting today off so we're smoking a pork shoulder.


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 1, 2016)

Well it's only 9:30 in the morning and I've now learned to use a new beauty tool....Can't believe this even exists.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 1, 2016)

+1
for natural beauty..

eyebrows-fail
make-up-fai

that dude crackrf me up though


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 1, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> +1
> for natural beauty..
> 
> eyebrows-fail
> ...


word,

I wonder if these are really for butt holes?


----------



## Cannacat (Aug 1, 2016)

My accomplishment for the day is not being murdered by the psycho ex who decided, as punishment for me seeing an old friend who happens to be 14, he wanted all his half of the grow right now. I told him I'd get him all the best plants and newest light out and ready for him to pick up but he was not coming in my home while I'm on my own. He decided he also needed half of the wooden beam that holds up the lights so he was gonna have to come in and cut it in half. I said don't be silly. He shouted abuse at my neighbours that tried to tell him I wasn't in. He stood outside shouting threats. He said he was off to get a ladder and coming in through the window. Dude who lives round the corner ended up paying him to go away, we get our clones off him so he understands the situation. As I'm typing this, my door has just been knocked on but slowly, like two sets of 3 slow knocks. And I've just heard him cough so he's sat out by my front door. So he's obviously just planning to torture me for the rest of this grow, and if this is how he behaves when I'm growing plants he's half in on, what the fuck is it gonna be like after harvest?? I obviously can't phone the police. What the fuck do I do??


----------



## Cannacat (Aug 1, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Well it's only 9:30 in the morning and I've now learned to use a new beauty tool....Can't believe this even exists.


I wonder how long the effect lasts, like do you have to keep sticking your face in there while you're out?


----------



## 420God (Aug 1, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> I wonder how long the effect lasts, like do you have to keep sticking your face in there while you're out?


Probably just long enough to take a selfie. Amazing what some people will do for attention.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 1, 2016)

a. have people(s) beat his ass
b. move
c. rip the plants, tell him to fuck off
d. prove your even a female


----------



## Cannacat (Aug 1, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> a. have people(s) beat his ass
> b. move
> c. rip the plants, tell him to fuck off
> d. prove your even a female


I told him he can have the fucking plants, he's not happy with that, there's always something else I'm not giving in enough on. I need the plants to give me a good harvest so I can move. I'd love to have his head smashed in sometimes, I can picture the satisfying crunch as I grind my foot into his face, which is awful cos I'm really not a violent person but it's just so frustrating, like I could not be any more reasonable and it just makes him more mad!


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 1, 2016)

420God said:


> Probably just long enough to take a selfie. Amazing what some people will do for attention.


we used to do this as kids with pop bottles. And yes it's extremely temporary. Should have marketed that myself. I thought it was a joke. Ppl actually pay money for this thing LOL


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 1, 2016)

420God said:


> I accomplished getting today off so we're smoking a pork shoulder.
> 
> View attachment 3746688


Ill bring the side dishes?

Sounds good about now. I got chicken n lamb skewers marinating for souvlaki later. 

I didnt even make my own tzatki


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 1, 2016)

sooooo
your choosing options a and d?

i remember when i left my ex ife.. it got a little dicy
she threatened to call the laws at one point. i dipped right then like fuck you ho, she wasn't to happy. u literally left everything. furniture memories, vehicle , everything (pissed het off pretty good)

i left in a hurry.. id have to look for pics i posted somewhere. but i choppef +40 plants..maybe 400sqft of canopy you know, some close to harvest.. i coukda hashed but i was just tryin to slide out.. bout midnight i left with a homie in his truck bed fillef with clones and fresh seed sprouts. i made two trips in my car with mommas. huge moms btw, i thought the might snap as they didnt fit between seat and roof,
everytime i went under a street light i cringed as the plants lit up through the windows..

60 mike drive too

shecwas at work at the time..

poor landlord at the grow op.. id knocked a wall to join rwo bedrooms 




anyway


----------



## Cannacat (Aug 1, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> sooooo
> your choosing options a and d?
> 
> i remember when i left my ex ife.. it got a little dicy
> ...


I wish he'd just fucked off like that. I had to fucking leave my own home before he'd realise he couldn't handle the plants so he had to go so I'd come and deal with them. I told him I'd get these ready for him to take but thank fuck he fucked off and stopped being a dick outside cos it would break my heart to have to send them off anywhere, I'd be so worried about them and I couldn't trust anyone to move them now, they're 5ish weeks into flower!


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 1, 2016)

look pn the bright side...

the 14yr old sounds promising


----------



## Cannacat (Aug 1, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> look pn the bright side...
> 
> the 14yr old sounds promising


Hahahaha thanks I needed that! The 14 year old is a runaway I helped last year, we were going for a walk with the dog to catch up.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 1, 2016)

I still don't understand the problem.


----------



## Cannacat (Aug 1, 2016)

Metasynth said:


> I still don't understand the problem.


There isn't one while he stays on the other side of the door, gets a bit draining though.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 1, 2016)

so you have a grow
Partner that you don't like but can't get rid of?

I'm still trying to wrap my head around this. And how old are you if you're hanging out with 14 year old kids?


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 1, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> I obviously can't phone the police. What the fuck do I do??


You could if the plants were no longer there. I'd never submit to abuse over a garden. Never never let him inside house again. Change the locks.

Avoid him, wait another week or so. Arrange someone somewhere to take all of it out of there to bubble hash or oil, at a later date. Fuck that mthrfkr. Give him nothing. And the second he shows up crying, dial the popo.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 1, 2016)

I wouldn't ever normally advocate callin popo for anything. But since the ahole is using that as successful leverage, you should shove exactly-that down his fkn throat.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 1, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I wouldn't ever normally advocate callin popo for anything. But since the ahole is using that as successful leverage, you should shove exactly-that down his fkn throat.


I can't look at your avatar. It's burning a hole in the back of my skull through my eyes.


----------



## Cannacat (Aug 1, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> You could if the plants were no longer there. I'd never submit to abuse over a garden. Never never let him inside house again. Change the locks.
> 
> Avoid him, wait another week or so. Arrange someone somewhere to take all of it out of there to bubble hash or oil, at a later date. Fuck that mthrfkr. Give him nothing. And the second he shows up crying, dial the popo.


He said to me on the phone before, I'll get you nicked with the lot. I couldn't believe he'd throw that at me! I like your idea. Moving the plants is ridiculous.... But there's nothing stopping me harvesting early, getting rid cheap and moving house before he's expecting them to be harvested. Hmm.

Edit Can't move plants cos even if I could do it without damaging them, nobody is gonna drive me around with 10 5-7 gallon pots full of living weed! What makes me sick is I'd really rather not to have to be considering this shit, I'd happy give him half and whatever else he wants, lights, wooden beams whatever, to leave me alone!


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 1, 2016)

Just get the 14 year old to take care of him for you.


----------



## Cannacat (Aug 1, 2016)

Metasynth said:


> Just get the 14 year old to take care of him for you.


I really think too much emphasis is being put on the 14 year old, I only mentioned him to show how irrational my ex is that he'd kick off like that on a little kid, who had no fucking clue what was going on.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 1, 2016)

I'm not sayIng move the plants. chop them soon. clean it up over a day or two and move the mess somewhere to make bubble or oil. Being attached to holding on to them is what has u under his thumb. let go of the crop, get it out of there. but recover the majority of available hash. give the guy terrorizing you nothing


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 1, 2016)

Fuck, back on track.

I called my medical insurance company today and told them to fuck off. The lady on the phone asked if I'd like them to bend over, or just get on their knees. It felt like victory.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 1, 2016)

Metasynth said:


> I'm still trying to wrap my head around this. And how old are you if you're hanging out with 14 year old kids?


Without disclosing the nature of her relationship to a 14 yr old does sound rather weird for adding that detail. I'm guessing it's her kid or kids friend.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 1, 2016)

you dont have a ride?

perfect just rent a whip...





abes stealing my ideas again!
reported


----------



## Cannacat (Aug 1, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I'm not sayIng move the plants. chop them soon. clean it up over a day or two and move the mess somewhere to make bubble or oil. Be attached to holding on to them is what has u under his thumb. let go of the crop, get it out of there. but recover the majority of available hash. give the guy terrorizing you nothing


Yeah I get you, just explaining why I haven't just got them out of here. But yes, early harvest has potential, because you're right, he's holding them over me. He said to me the other week after being violent that he dared me to report him, I get to choose whether I keep the plants or get rid of him. When he told me he was coming to check on them every day and if I didn't open the door he'd come through it, after moving out, I said right get them out of my house, you take them, and he shit himself cos he wouldn't have a clue and he needs it as much as I do. But why should he profit from my hard work when his only contribution is to make me a nervous wreck??


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 1, 2016)

Metasynth said:


> Fuck, back on track.
> 
> I called my medical insurance company today and told them to fuck off. The lady on the phone asked if I'd like them to bend over, or just get on their knees. It felt like victory.


duuuuuuuude

also reported....
cause i cant think of something awesome to say


----------



## Cannacat (Aug 1, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Without disclosing the nature of her relationship to a 14 yr old does sound rather weird for adding that detail. I'm guessing it's her kid or kids friend.


I already said, he was a runaway I worked with last year popped into walk the dog with me and catch up on how he's getting on lol, I don't just hang out with random kids but I do have a daughter the same age so I like to keep up with how he's doing.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 1, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> My accomplishment for the day is not being murdered by the psycho ex who decided, as punishment for me seeing an old friend who happens to be 14, he wanted all his half of the grow right now. I told him I'd get him all the best plants and newest light out and ready for him to pick up but he was not coming in my home while I'm on my own. He decided he also needed half of the wooden beam that holds up the lights so he was gonna have to come in and cut it in half. I said don't be silly. He shouted abuse at my neighbours that tried to tell him I wasn't in. He stood outside shouting threats. He said he was off to get a ladder and coming in through the window. Dude who lives round the corner ended up paying him to go away, we get our clones off him so he understands the situation. As I'm typing this, my door has just been knocked on but slowly, like two sets of 3 slow knocks. And I've just heard him cough so he's sat out by my front door. So he's obviously just planning to torture me for the rest of this grow, and if this is how he behaves when I'm growing plants he's half in on, what the fuck is it gonna be like after harvest?? I obviously can't phone the police. What the fuck do I do??


Cut clones and move them offsite, if you want to keep your genetics. While you are waiting for them to root cut ALL the plants down, hang them whole (no trimming) and get them crispy dry, while cleaning your house so it can withstand a search just in case. It is now time to change the oil in your car. Put all the crispy plants in a large 2mil contractors bag and dump your used motor oil in with them, smush ad libitum. Now invite him over to pick up his 'share' of the harvest shove them out the door and lock it immediately.

Calling the police is up to you if you need to report a crazy ex trying to torch your house with his cannabis plants  but if you do choose that final step PLEASE get video and post it here. 
Thank you


----------



## testiclees (Aug 1, 2016)

Today I assisted two Asian immigrants in meeting with INS and successfully completing the citizenship test. Even better than last Monday when I had a successful day in traffic court!


----------



## Cannacat (Aug 1, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Cut clones and move them offsite, if you want to keep your genetics. While you are waiting for them to root cut ALL the plants down, hang them whole (no trimming) and get them crispy dry, while cleaning your house so it can withstand a search just in case. It is now time to change the oil in your car. Put all the crispy plants in a large 2mil contractors bag and dump your used motor oil in with them, smush ad libitum. Now invite him over to pick up his 'share' of the harvest shove them out the door and lock it immediately.
> 
> Calling the police is up to you if you need to report a crazy ex trying to torch your house with his cannabis plants  but if you do choose that final step PLEASE get video and post it here.
> Thank you


Haha I like that! But fuck, I've had police take away a crop before, my first ever grow years ago and I got to sit there and watch them dismantle my tents and lights and throw my little plants in binliners... It was years before I had the heart to try again! So I'm quite anti police around my girls. I keep hoping one of the neighbours will call them so I can just pretend not to be in and stay well out of it.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 1, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Haha I like that! But fuck, I've had police take away a crop before, my first ever grow years ago and I got to sit there and watch them dismantle my tents and lights and throw my little plants in binliners... It was years before I had the heart to try again! So I'm quite anti police around my girls. I keep hoping one of the neighbours will call them so I can just pretend not to be in and stay well out of it.


The other option is to use low odor mineral spirits and a book of matches then call the fire department and report him for trying to torch your house


----------



## srh88 (Aug 1, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Haha I like that! But fuck, I've had police take away a crop before, my first ever grow years ago and I got to sit there and watch them dismantle my tents and lights and throw my little plants in binliners... It was years before I had the heart to try again! So I'm quite anti police around my girls. I keep hoping one of the neighbours will call them so I can just pretend not to be in and stay well out of it.


do the hash idea.. i wouldnt give your ex anything except a fucking headache. break it all down and move. if you cant afford that maybe stay with a friend for a bit and put all your lights and tents in a storage unit. you dont owe him anything.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 1, 2016)

i choose fast food places by the attractiveness of the chick up front


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 1, 2016)

Take Two...bumped post button last time

ElectricIan buddy wire bar outlets this morning...offered him cash...said he'd rather have seeds (that's a wIn-win) his mother plant died while he was in hospital...So he's starting a pile of Lemon Kush and Blueberry Blast seeds...(can't wait to try his samples and he'll have clones too!)...

 

Trimmed 2 blocks...glued outlets in...1st is GCFI so if it pops, they both go out till reset

 


Cut all the 4'x8' birch into 4' squares and stained. I think it looks stunning for a game room ceiling...

 

Got a few bulbous tomatoes from the planter well...put Pro Mix in there and topped with 1 bag of ocean forest...musta worked.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 1, 2016)

@Cannacat sorry you're in such a pickle. I'll help you out. Pm me a recent pic of you. I'll do some Photoshop magic and inject a pic of my barely clothed body into said pic doing naughty things to you. The ex will see how much of a stud I am and kill himself. You're welcome. 

Also I have not accomplished anything today other than a full day of work stimulating the economy and making your lives better.


----------



## Cannacat (Aug 1, 2016)

neosapien said:


> @Cannacat sorry you're in such a pickle. I'll help you out. Pm me a recent pic of you. I'll do some Photoshop magic and inject a pic of my barely clothed body into said pic doing naughty things to you. The ex will see how much of a stud I am and kill himself. You're welcome.


What an awesome idea, thanks! Although, now that you mention it, I can probably handle the photoshop myself and just pick myself a nice stud from the many on the internet. In fact, I might pick a couple


----------



## neosapien (Aug 1, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> What an awesome idea, thanks! Although, now that you mention it, I can probably handle the photoshop myself and just pick myself a nice stud from the many on the internet. In fact, I might pick a couple


Fucking boo.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 1, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> What an awesome idea, thanks! Although, now that you mention it, I can probably handle the photoshop myself and just pick myself a nice stud from the many on the internet. In fact, I might pick a couple


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 1, 2016)

Metasynth said:


> I can't look at your avatar. It's burning a hole in the back of my skull through my eyes.


Apologies brother, I'll change it to something better.


----------



## Cannacat (Aug 1, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


Just pretend I'm sticking my tongue out at you cos the only appropriate emoji is a bit gross.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 1, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Just pretend I'm sticking my tongue out at you cos the only appropriate emoji is a bit gross.


which ones the gross one?


----------



## Cannacat (Aug 1, 2016)

srh88 said:


> which ones the gross one?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 1, 2016)

Cannacat said:


>


why is that gross?.. only good things can come from that


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 1, 2016)

srh88 said:


> *why is that gross?.. only good things can come* from that


"on that"


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 1, 2016)

420God said:


> Amazing what some people will do for attention.


agreed.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 1, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> "on that"


----------



## srh88 (Aug 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> agreed.


make sure you wash them down with some cool refreshing trump ice


----------



## Cannacat (Aug 1, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Take Two...bumped post button last time
> 
> ElectricIan buddy wire bar outlets this morning...offered him cash...said he'd rather have seeds (that's a wIn-win) his mother plant died while he was in hospital...So he's starting a pile of Lemon Kush and Blueberry Blast seeds...(can't wait to try his samples and he'll have clones too!)...
> 
> ...


I love that birch for the game room, it's gonna look boss!


----------



## Cannacat (Aug 1, 2016)

srh88 said:


> why is that gross?.. only good things can come from that


It's just all pink and candyfloss, rather than, I don't know, cheeky? I just think it's icky


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 1, 2016)

srh88 said:


> make sure you wash them down with some cool refreshing trump ice


good for washing down the shitty taste of:


----------



## srh88 (Aug 1, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> It's just all pink and candyfloss, rather than, I don't know, cheeky? I just think it's icky


i would cover you in icky..


----------



## srh88 (Aug 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> good for washing down the shitty taste of:


well theres also this for the right wingers with a more sophisticated palate


----------



## Cannacat (Aug 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> good for washing down the shitty taste of:


Is that real??


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> good for washing down the shitty taste of:



Guy sells a shitty version of everything...

no wonder he's in and out of bankruptcy court.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 1, 2016)

srh88 said:


> well theres also this for the right wingers with a more sophisticated palate


all that alcohol is going to be necessary when they default on their:


----------



## Cannacat (Aug 1, 2016)

srh88 said:


> well theres also this for the right wingers with a more sophisticated palate





UncleBuck said:


> all that alcohol is going to be necessary when they default on their:


Oh what?? Seriously? That whole page on the mortgage thing is just utter nonsense, that can't be real?
Is the man involved in everything?


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> all that alcohol is going to be necessary when they default on their:


well if they stayed enrolled maybe their future would of been brighter


----------



## Cannacat (Aug 1, 2016)

He predicted the T&T would become the most drunk cocktail in the United States https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trump_Vodka


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 1, 2016)

srh88 said:


> well if they stayed enrolled maybe their future would of been brighter


enough success there and they could have taken a flight to wherever they wanted aboard:


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> enough success there and they could have taken a flight to wherever they wanted aboard:


its really not hard to find good travel deals when you use the right resources


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 1, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> What an awesome idea, thanks! Although, now that you mention it, I can probably handle the photoshop myself and just pick myself a nice stud from the many on the internet. In fact, I might pick a pickle


lol, sorry!


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 1, 2016)

I picked up a gram of "Pineapple Sage" It smells, tastes and feels like Durban Poison.

The bad thing is, I don't care


----------



## Cannacat (Aug 1, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> What an awesome idea, thanks! Although, now that you mention it, I can probably handle the photoshop myself and just pick myself a nice stud from the many on the internet. In fact, I might* pick a peck of pickled peppers*





eye exaggerate said:


> lol, sorry!


Because why not?


----------



## Cannacat (Aug 1, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> I picked up a gram of "Pineapple Sage" It smells, tastes and feels like Durban Poison.
> 
> The bad thing is, I don't care


Sounds good to me


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 1, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> I picked up a gram of "Pineapple Sage" It smells, tastes and feels like Durban Poison.
> 
> The bad thing is, I don't care


Is that sunset sherbert done yet?


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 1, 2016)

I know this isn't trump related... But I pulled out my differential to look at the carnage. For those who don't know what a non broken differential looks like, this isn't one.
 

I was impressed I was able to somehow get the bevel gear outside of the carrier. For that alone I feel accomplished


----------



## srh88 (Aug 1, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> I know this isn't trump related... But I pulled out my differential to look at the carnage. For those who don't know what a non broken differential looks like, this isn't one.
> View attachment 3747156
> 
> I was impressed I was able to somehow get the bevel gear outside of the carrier. For that alone I feel accomplished


snap crackle pop


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 1, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Is that *sunset* *sherbert* done yet?


I don't know but I love that name!


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 1, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Is that sunset sherbert done yet?


Yes! last week. I have a photo on my phone waiting for it to show up in my mail.
Ive been using that early in the morning 12-1 am helps me get back sleep around 6. 
I have 6 in week 3 of flower, it's good stuff! Thanks.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 1, 2016)

I should start posting pic's of the busted shit that comes in my shop - commercial fishermen are the worst at maintaining mechanical devices.

Edit: Thank goodness, otherwise I'd be out of a job.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 1, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> You could if the plants were no longer there. I'd never submit to abuse over a garden. Never never let him inside house again. Change the locks.
> 
> Avoid him, wait another week or so. Arrange someone somewhere to take all of it out of there to bubble hash or oil, at a later date. Fuck that mthrfkr. Give him nothing. And the second he shows up crying, dial the popo.


I've been hearing this sob story for the last 8 months. No one can abuse you without your permission. 

There's always some excuse that doesn't really make sense. You know..... Some people like being the victim and don't even realize it. 

I've gone through WAY rougher stuff than losing one harvest to get outta bad situations. 

Fucking Christ.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 1, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Yes! last week. I have a photo on my phone waiting for it to show up in my mail.
> Ive been using that early in the morning 12-1 am helps me get back sleep around 6.
> I have 6 in week 3 of flower, it's good stuff! Thanks.


Right on bro, glad it's working out for ya.
Beautiful strain isn't it? Imo, it could be a little bit more potent, but i'll prob still keep it around for a minute


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 1, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Take Two...bumped post button last time
> 
> ElectricIan buddy wire bar outlets this morning...offered him cash...said he'd rather have seeds (that's a wIn-win) his mother plant died while he was in hospital...So he's starting a pile of Lemon Kush and Blueberry Blast seeds...(can't wait to try his samples and he'll have clones too!)...
> 
> ...


I would give anything for an electrician friend.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 1, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Right on bro, glad it's working out for ya.
> Beautiful strain isn't it? Imo, it could be a little bit more potent, but i'll prob still keep it around for a minute


You guys have the sherbet or the sunset sherbet? I've got the sunset vegging.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 1, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> You guys have the sherbet or the sunset sherbet? I've got the sunset vegging.


Sunset i do believe, from midnight farms.
@Grandpappy didn't @Garden Boss pick up a sherbert cut from DHN? Not sure what cut dhn's is though


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 1, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I would give anything for an electrician friend.


Dude, if you only lived closer. Even though my younger brother is a real electrician, i wire up all the growrooms


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 1, 2016)

@Bob Zmuda


It has a little purple in the final product, hard to see in the pic


----------



## thewanderingjack (Aug 1, 2016)

So far... jack shit... but there's still day left, and I do need to carve a new pipe and vape...


----------



## neosapien (Aug 1, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I would give anything for an electrician friend.


Electricity is easy. I wired the whole op myself. Only had 1 fire. It's cool don't worry bout it. Electrical fires are cool anyways. The smoldering plastic insulation makes pretty colors. Trust me, I'm a pool man.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 1, 2016)

thewanderingjack said:


> So far... jack shit... but there's still day left, and I do need to carve a new pipe and vape...





thewanderingjack said:


> and vape...





thewanderingjack said:


> *and vape...*





thewanderingjack said:


> *and vape...*





thewanderingjack said:


> *and vape...*





thewanderingjack said:


> *and vape...*


you must leave.


----------



## thewanderingjack (Aug 1, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Electricity is easy.


It is easy... electrons flow... easy... electrical/electronics... meh... some's easy, some's hard. I'm pretty handy but I'm not jumping to I try to wire my own grow box, something I contemplated due to local regs: all grow equipment must be plugged into the wall/outlet directly, i.e.: no extension chords or other devices. Except I don't have enough outlets close together for that, and I like to use tiimers and temp regulators... but that's a whole lot of power to mess about with. .

The regs are meant to stop fires... I think they cause more as people try to wire their own high powered systems to conform... also because things like HIDs and idiots shouldn't mix.


----------



## thewanderingjack (Aug 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you must leave.



Yeah, not high enough, don't get it


----------



## neosapien (Aug 1, 2016)

thewanderingjack said:


> It is easy... electrons flow... easy... electrical/electronics... meh... some's easy, some's hard. I'm pretty handy but I'm not jumping to I try to wire my own grow box, something I contemplated due to local regs: all grow equipment must be plugged into the wall/outlet directly, i.e.: no extension chords or other devices. Except I don't have enough outlets close together for that, and I like to use tiimers and temp regulators... but that's a whole lot of power to mess about with. .
> 
> The regs are meant to stop fires... I think they cause more as people try to wire their own high powered systems to conform... also because things like HIDs and idiots shouldn't mix.


Yeah well I'm a motherfucking outlaw and don't live by no man's or God's laws. Ruff Ryder's! Arghh arghh arghh.


----------



## thewanderingjack (Aug 1, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Yeah well I'm a motherfucking outlaw and don't live by no man's or God's laws. Ruff Ryder's! Arghh arghh arghh.


HELL YEAH BROTHA! LIVE DUMB, DIE STUPID, LEAVE A CHARRED CORPSE!!!! WOOOHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## neosapien (Aug 1, 2016)

thewanderingjack said:


> HELL YEAH BROTHA! LIVE DUMB, DIE STUPID, LEAVE A CHARRED CORPSE!!!! WOOOHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


Brotha? That's racist.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 1, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Brotha? That's racist.


Thanks for sticking to the script.


----------



## thewanderingjack (Aug 1, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Brotha? That's racist.


ASSuming that had anything to do with race is racist, I hate you for you, not for the color of your skin, or your religion, or your sexually deviant practices with goats

OR because you know about any deviant sexual pratices i MAY OR MAY NOT engage in with OR WITHOUT goats

Or leprechauns


----------



## ovo (Aug 1, 2016)

thewanderingjack said:


> HELL YEAH BROTHA! LIVE DUMB, DIE STUPID, LEAVE A CHARRED CORPSE!!!! WOOOHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


why scream when you can chill to doobie bros and co.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 1, 2016)

thewanderingjack said:


> ASSuming that had anything to do with race is racist


----------



## thewanderingjack (Aug 1, 2016)

ovo said:


> doobie bros and co


 Actually that music enrages me to a psychotic frenzy... last time I... well, nm.. just, trust me... you want me like this... this is better... this is medicated


----------



## thewanderingjack (Aug 1, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 3747207


HOLY RUSTED METAL BATMAN!!! Really?


----------



## neosapien (Aug 1, 2016)

thewanderingjack said:


> ASSuming that had anything to do with race is racist, I hate you for you, not for the color of your skin, or your religion, or your sexually deviant practices with goats
> 
> OR because you know about any deviant sexual pratices i MAY OR MAY NOT engage in with OR WITHOUT goats
> 
> Or leprechauns


That escalated rather quickly from wiring to fucking goats. You may just have a future here.


----------



## thewanderingjack (Aug 1, 2016)

I believe in taking it to the limit... one more tiiiiiime


----------



## ovo (Aug 1, 2016)

i must germinate some seeds today since it's the 1st.get something accomplished. maybe sstar, ggoat, and some bodhi.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 1, 2016)

thewanderingjack said:


> I believe in taking it to the limit... one more tiiiiiime


Assuming you're not a dirty, cum-crusted sock, you may have a bright future here.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 1, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> Because why not?


I knew someone would


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 1, 2016)

neosapien said:


> That escalated rather quickly from wiring to fucking goats. You may just have a future here.


i believe he has had a past here. member since friday. 


mmmmmhhhhhhmmmmmmm.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 1, 2016)

marking my spot

i will be speaking at the top of the hr



expect~20 min delays


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 1, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Assuming you're not a dirty, cum-crusted sock, you may have a bright future here.


standard disclaimer. lol.


----------



## thewanderingjack (Aug 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i believe he has had a past here. member since friday.


so if the soul exists it is made of energy as opposed to matter, since we can't perceive it... and if it is made of energy, it cannot be created nor destroyed. If that's true, then not only will a soul live forever, it has been living since the beginning of time... so yeah... I have always been here... in spirit.

But seriously, no, I am not someone you all thought was a total asshole and so you made a pact to hunt down and chop to bits, feeding those bits to dogs, and chopping the dogs up and feeding them to small dogs, and again with smaller dogs... and then sending the little herd of vicious man-eating-dog-eating-dog-eating dogs (is that backwards?) off to some innocent town of [CENSORED-RACIST] to rip them to shreds come back to haunt you from you know, New Jersey or something (BUT wouldn't it be funny if you had done all that, and I just guessed it? Weird huh?).

I have never been on these forums before, except to browse... I am quite pleasantly surprised that it's so active, and mostly civil. Good job group.


----------



## thewanderingjack (Aug 1, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> standard disclaimer. lol.


Oh good, I'd hate to think I was being discriminated against... discriminated *for*, yes.. but against? NEVER!


----------



## miketaco (Aug 1, 2016)

failed trying to buy a fish


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 1, 2016)

thewanderingjack said:


> Oh good, I'd hate to think I was being discriminated against... discriminated *for*, yes.. but against? NEVER!


Pipe down...You still have the @Gary Goodson dix test to negotiate.

pro tip...stay relaxed, don't clench up.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 1, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Pipe down...You still have the @Gary Goodson dix test to negotiate.
> 
> pro tip...stay relaxed, don't clench up.


Ask Gary if if he'll use your tears as lube. It's the only way to not blow out your O-ring.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 1, 2016)

thewanderingjack said:


> so if the soul exists it is made of energy as opposed to matter, since we can't perceive it... and if it is made of energy, it cannot be created nor destroyed. If that's true, then not only will a soul live forever, it has been living since the beginning of time... so yeah... I have always been here... in spirit.
> 
> But seriously, no, I am not someone you all thought was a total asshole and so you made a pact to hunt down and chop to bits, feeding those bits to dogs, and chopping the dogs up and feeding them to small dogs, and again with smaller dogs... and then sending the little herd of vicious man-eating-dog-eating-dog-eating dogs (is that backwards?) off to some innocent town of [CENSORED-RACIST] to rip them to shreds come back to haunt you from you know, New Jersey or something (BUT wouldn't it be funny if you had done all that, and I just guessed it? Weird huh?).
> 
> I have never been on these forums before, except to browse... I am quite pleasantly surprised that it's so active, and mostly civil. Good job group.


Something extremely familiar about this. Hmmmmmmm. ^^^^


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 1, 2016)

thewanderingjack said:


> HOLY RUSTED METAL BATMAN!!! Really?


Yes, really.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 1, 2016)

sorry for the delay..
i wasnt planning on picking up some shit

i was trying to think who appreciates my posts.. i vocab isnt so eloquent, i dont.exactly paint a picture and my posts can be.... id say risque but id feel like a bitch.

anyway i got two awesome stories. though im sure ill fail to tell properly 


first.. i bent my fingernail back today and thought of a lady that came in one time when i was working a small town pharmacy.

she had loooooong fingernails ..she came in and asked me what i could recommend to strengthen em.. im like idk.. id assume a multi vitamin and hydrate you know.. so she tells me she normally wears gloves to protect them.. im like thats weird but ok..
so she folds the fingernaips forward covering her fingertips and puts the glove on like that

*shudders

quick wnd to the punch

ok story two...








yes i realize this isnt an accomplishment 








tgis one goes out to @curious2garden 


so i was out cruisin. in my old slab, havin a grand ol time..sropped at the store, ok fuck i stopped ar amys ice cream..anyway this girl, super fine ,gottl stuck lookin at my ride. nothin special. white leather bench seat, convert, candy blue thats so deep you think you can go for a swim (house of kolor all day baby) Texan wire wheels on vogues

she looks pretty sweet and innocent too.. guess she tryna feel a gangster 

i walk in order my green tea flavored ice cream lmao

she all eyein me.. fidgeting and shit. im pretty good at reading so i go over.. im like, you smoke?
not really (pretty sure that meant no)
blah blah, flirt flirt
what time you get off, ill pick you up we can blow one
hr and a half

short version...

so jump ahead
we at the crib im sippin lean, she wants to be cool to, so i give her a cup . i throw a random movie on idk.
and we manage to end on the couch with her sitting on me, but like her ass just off and against the arm so not really much body weight on me, legs to.my right and my arm around her back... get the pic?
how considerate of her btw
so from this position , fucking is inevitable.

butvthat woldnt be worthy of a story

were both in "dream land" i call it..opiate induced blissful haze plus good dank
she gives me them eyes, starn at me..them come fuck me eyes.
her mouth slightly open lmao obviously wanting a kiss

maybe this was wrong but i kinda was fuxkin wit her.. so i gave her a lil kiss. she tilts her head to the side pushing her neck towards me.
m like damn hahaha bitch horny as a muhfucker.
so i act like i dont notice or understand..she waits like 5min altering facial expressions like hello i have a pussy i look good wtf wrong with you
i felt kinda bad, i didnt mean like rejection it was just humorous.
eventually i softly kiss her neck. just barely lick up to her ear breath in softly

you know the drill

shes squirming at this point.

hops on top of me. shoves her tongue in my mouth like trying to strangle mine.. stands up and strips 




wait where am i going with this..
oh yea me kinda fuckin with her

well the rest is pg13 and you got the general short idear

it made me laugh and we both had a good time




also picled up 200 teva 834s

my camera being shittu right now..fuck.it that was like the 4th oic


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 1, 2016)

i know 



im.lame


i should have sunshine gary or pin rewrite all my material


----------



## Eltomcat (Aug 2, 2016)

One eight seven!

Come at me bitches!


----------



## thewanderingjack (Aug 2, 2016)

I carved a pipe.


----------



## Eltomcat (Aug 2, 2016)

thewanderingjack said:


> I carved a pipe.


But did you vape tho?


----------



## thewanderingjack (Aug 2, 2016)

Well see I could... but what I meant to say before was "carve a pipe and *a* vape"... and unfortunately, I can't carve the vape out now... too late. But yes, I will vape thank you asking, right now...

Using a bulb... because I don't have a regular vape and because this seemed both funny and, having a burnt bulb laying around, why not check it out... not exactly great in terms of vaping in case you're curious... easy to overcook the herb. But it does work, def make nice sized hits.

I also shouldn't have said carve, since to me that's mostly by hand... I drilled out a pipe... I will carve out the shape tomorrow... and the vape... I made the circuit (battery, button, coil), now I just need to cut and drill out the base and mount it all.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 2, 2016)

thewanderingjack said:


> Well see I could... but what I meant to say before was "carve a pipe and *a* vape"... and unfortunately, I can't carve the vape out now... too late. But yes, I will vape thank you asking, right now...
> 
> Using a bulb... because I don't have a regular vape and because this seemed both funny and, having a burnt bulb laying around, why not check it out... not exactly great in terms of vaping in case you're curious... easy to overcook the herb. But it does work, def make nice sized hits.
> 
> I also shouldn't have said carve, since to me that's mostly by hand... I drilled out a pipe... I will carve out the shape tomorrow... and the vape... I made the circuit (battery, button, coil), now I just need to cut and drill out the base and mount it all.


Burnt light bulbs laying around huh? Meth much? Lol


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Got on Rollitup first time in weeks. Changed avatar from tribals snorting yopo snuff to Jesus holding a dinosaur


----------



## thewanderingjack (Aug 2, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Meth much? Lol


HAHA never actually... and it's funny... 

So I smoke buds... I mean literally I prefer to smoke my cannabis flowers... and a fw years ago I was sharing an apartment with this girl (roommates/flatmates... separate rooms). She was Scottish... odd, but nice and seemingly mostly normal. We weren't fiends but friendly.

Then one day she asks for my help... turns out she's got some online boyfriend they're meeting up he want her to buy him a meth pipe.

I'm pretty stunned. Well she doesn't know what one is and you know, I some pot so I must know about all the drugs i guess so could I go with her to the headshop and help her get something.

I didn' (still don't) smoke much hash, and never from a hash pipe. And that's when I realized that as marijuana pipes were sold as for tobacco use only, these hash ipes (which couldn't be for tobacco at all right? I mean, that's ust upfront) were just as likely being used by meth heads. I'm sure I'd seen it it movies and tv, but it never clicked.

So then I was recently thinking about vaping.. I smoke too much and want to cut back and this would be a way to at least cut back on the tar... but I hate spending money (kind of) and I like to tinker... so I found different things and eventually saw the bulb vape. As any goof tinkerer I keep bits of junk around, so yeah, there's a burnt bulb I haven't tossed yet... and it wasn't until after I'd used it for a bit that it hit me again... OOOOOHHHH meth. Wow.

Th vape I'm building is a simple MFLB type... but using and actual battery housing and cables to a spring coil I made myself from steel wire, with and push on button in there. It works on 9v or a case hat holds 2xAA and has the same connectors as a 9 volt. I just got some cherry wood for the housing.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 2, 2016)

thewanderingjack said:


> HAHA never actually... and it's funny...
> 
> So I smoke buds... I mean literally I prefer to smoke my cannabis flowers... and a fw years ago I was sharing an apartment with this girl (roommates/flatmates... separate rooms). She was Scottish... odd, but nice and seemingly mostly normal. We weren't fiends but friendly.
> 
> ...


They're called oil burners buy head shops but the nickname given them by meth heads is a "Pealo" use to do lots back in the day unfortunately. Now I use them to smoke dabs and make DMT free base pipes


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## thewanderingjack (Aug 2, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 3747448



I had only heard hash pipe... and yeah meth pipe... I think also spoon? Maybe that was a slightly different thing but it worked the same way.

Makes sense as oil pipes though yeah... and yeah DMT free basing... never done it but knew that was how it worked.

Would it work for opium? I only smoked that once (got roped in by my neighbour and curiousity... coooked on tin or aluminium foil... got pretty sick. Dude was an ER nurse at the local hospital too. Already had license suspended for DUI.

Seems like a pretty logical vaporizer to me... same as the bulb, but way better... how much do these usually go for? I forgot what that chick paid for hers.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Yeah would work awesome for Opium or any oil or powder that you smoke. It works for DMT but its not that great makes the smoke very harsh and its hard to break through cuz its difficult to operate after the second hit. I usually just break the bulb off and make a freebase pipe(commonly called a crack pipe) its the cheapest to make and you can work it the easiest and take hits back to back. If you break through on an oil burner and there's still DMT inside its molten liquid that takes more that 30 seconds to solidify what a fucking mess.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 2, 2016)

thewanderingjack said:


> I had only heard hash pipe... and yeah meth pipe... I think also spoon? Maybe that was a slightly different thing but it worked the same way.
> 
> Makes sense as oil pipes though yeah... and yeah DMT free basing... never done it but knew that was how it worked.
> 
> ...


Foil sucks balls and is a last resort. Oil burners go for between $2 and $10 depending on size and if its made from thin cheap glass or thick Pyrex.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Depending on the substance using a oil burner is a skill you learn. Also some substance u have to use a torch over a bic or you'll waste the substance like with dab.


----------



## Cannacat (Aug 2, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I've been hearing this sob story for the last 8 months. No one can abuse you without your permission.
> 
> There's always some excuse that doesn't really make sense. You know..... Some people like being the victim and don't even realize it.
> 
> ...


No you're quite right. I don't think it's been 8 months though. I apologise if it's got boring, it has for me too but I'm on it and shall stop whining now


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> No you're quite right. I don't think it's been 8 months though. I apologise if it's got boring, it has for me too but I'm on it and shall stop whining now


Proof the talking cure doesn't work lol I've lost hundreds of dollars to my "Hobbies" before I got it right.


----------



## Cannacat (Aug 2, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Proof the talking cure doesn't work lol I've lost hundreds of dollars to my "Hobbies" before I got it right.


The thing is, I kind of see the harvest as my only way to get gone and cut ties completely, but I need to let go of that idea. I thought it'd be better once he moved out so that's what I worked at but it didn't work out that way, and he's using my attachment to the plants and my desire to be reasonable against me so I'm going to have to take some decisive action. Simple as. I have no intention of living my life as a victim and this bullshit is getting in the way of everything else I'm doing. And that's it, won't mention it again now, I promise!


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 2, 2016)

A good bitch slap is in order I think. But I don't know the details. If you wanna talk about it PM me. I'm a good listener and I only give good thought out advice.


----------



## 420God (Aug 2, 2016)

Few pics from around the farm this morning. Been pretty busy with the animals. Up to 40 cows now. Had to cut around the fence then move it because the grass shorted it out and the cows kept testing it.   Cleaned up the rabbit area.  And Rocky is doing great.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 2, 2016)

Started polyurethaning ceiling panels...then went to Dr's. appt. where he told me I do NOT have cancer.

Then went home and polyurethaned more boards...

The not having cancer was the best part ...

 

Back at it tomorrow with a brighter outlook ...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 2, 2016)

Wow 420God, you have such a beautiful farm and its so clean! Each cow gets their own little tent ? that is so nice of you to give the animals such a nice place to live . They are very lucky to have you!
Tangerinegreen that is awesome news about not having Cancer, congratulations!


----------



## Cannacat (Aug 2, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Started polyurethaning ceiling panels...then went to Dr's. appt. where he told me I do NOT have cancer.
> 
> Then went home and polyurethaned more boards...
> 
> ...


So glad you got your health man, puts everything in perspective right there


----------



## Wilderb (Aug 2, 2016)

So in order to offset some of the evil I do, I do a couple of charity rides a year. This one has been going on for 20 years and is the main source of funding for a local empty stocking fund. Always have a great turn out. Used to turn into one heck of a party. Still does, but I'm home by then, lol.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 2, 2016)

Wilderb said:


> View attachment 3747974 View attachment 3747975 So in order to offset some of the evil I do, I do a couple of charity rides a year. This one has been going on for 20 years and is the main source of funding for a local empty stocking fund. Always have a great turn out. Used to turn into one heck of a party. Still does, but I'm home by then, lol.
> View attachment 3747967 View attachment 3747967 View attachment 3747969 View attachment 3747970 View attachment 3747972


its that you on the red full dresser


----------



## Wilderb (Aug 2, 2016)

srh88 said:


> its that you on the red full dresser


No, although my bike is almost identical. I am on the bike taking the pic, which is why I'm not in it.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 2, 2016)

Wilderb said:


> No, although my bike is almost identical. I am on the bike taking the pic, which is why I'm not in it.


nice. they look like comfy rides. i dont think i could do the saddlebag and windshield thing yet. but when i get older.. fuck yeah


----------



## pinner420 (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Wilderb (Aug 2, 2016)

srh88 said:


> nice. they look like comfy rides. i dont think i could do the saddlebag and windshield thing yet. but when i get older.. fuck yeah


I almost always have 2 bikes for that reason. One to really ride, corner and burn and one for longer, interstate riding.

Long story but I had to give one up. So gave up the Honda and kept the Hog. Have regretted that several times. Took a lot of shit for having that bike in my world but I like to go fast! I was ask several times not to wear my rags whilst screaming through the country side, lol.
But now if I'm called on, it's likely more of a long distance trip and the rolling sofa is hard to beat (also storage for stuff). Still keeping my eyes out for something else. Not as fast though. Eyes aren't what they used to be.
But ya, these couches don't take much to scrape the floorboards.
WE


----------



## srh88 (Aug 2, 2016)

Wilderb said:


> I almost always have 2 bikes for that reason. One to really ride, corner and burn and one for longer, interstate riding.
> 
> Long story but I had to give one up. So gave up the Honda and kept the Hog. Have regretted that several times. Took a lot of shit for having that bike in my world but I like to go fast! I was ask several times not to wear my rags whilst screaming through the country side, lol.
> But now if I'm called on, it's likely more of a long distance trip and the rolling sofa is hard to beat (also storage for stuff). Still keeping my eyes out for something else. Not as fast though. Eyes aren't what they used to be.
> ...


i was looking for another honda cbr1000rr.. but i think im putting it off. i posted this before but i want one badly. i was going down the road and seen it sitting outside the harley dealership. appearently pretty fast.. 110ci, screaming eagle setup. it really caught my eye. 






but at the same time i think if i get that ill just wish i got another sportbike


----------



## 420God (Aug 3, 2016)

Picked up a couple new additions to the farm.


----------



## 420God (Aug 3, 2016)

Found another baby pigeon. 

Usually I'm against taking a healthy animal away from its parents but this one's mother built the nest in the worst spot. I found a bunch of baby pigeon skeletons below the nest so I don't feel too bad about saving this one. After I grabbed the chick I destroyed the nest so she doesn't lay there anymore.

I wonder if I'll ever be able to get it to send notes to the wife while she's working.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 3, 2016)

@420God How much do those fiberglass calf shacks cost?


----------



## 420God (Aug 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> @420God How much do those fiberglass calf shacks cost?


We got ours used for around $125 each with the panels and buckets. Vet says that's the best way to raise them. Plenty of fresh air and they're not right next to each other if one were to get sick. Keeps them from sucking on each other too.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 3, 2016)

420God said:


> We got ours used for around $125 each with the panels and buckets. Vet says that's the best way to raise them. Plenty of fresh air and they're not right next to each other if one were to get sick. Keeps them from sucking on each other too.


Wow!!! That cheap? They gave me an idea for storage spots around my place. Even the wood or metal little storage shacks from Home Depot, etc cost over a grand for an 8X8.

Where would I look for them? Thanks


----------



## 420God (Aug 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Wow!!! That cheap? They gave me an idea for storage spots around my place. Even the wood or metal little storage shacks from Home Depot, etc cost over a grand for an 8X8.
> 
> Where would I look for them? Thanks


I found them on craiglist. Some of the bigger farmers are going automated and putting in calf barns so you should be able to find these for a decent price.


----------



## Wilderb (Aug 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i was looking for another honda cbr1000rr.. but i think im putting it off. i posted this before but i want one badly. i was going down the road and seen it sitting outside the harley dealership. appearently pretty fast.. 110ci, screaming eagle setup. it really caught my eye.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya cruisers and rockets ride a lot different. TBH, If I was to get something to replace the Harley, it would probably be an Indian or a triumph.
Had a Buell briefly but my body just doesn't like the riding position. Also way to fast. In my drinking days, I had too many accidents as it was, lol.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 3, 2016)

anyone have experience using one of those headlight refinisher kits for polycarb headlights?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 3, 2016)

Put up about a third of the ceiling panels, still have to trim seams and box in I beam and support poles to look like wooden beams...
 

Had to attach 2 x 4's around top of block to have something to attach ends to...
 

polyurethane darkened a hair...looks nice and grainy
 

LED holes...they pop right up through and anchor with clips after connection

 

There was once a bar here from light switch to end of boards...After ceiling and floor, a new one will be fabricated using pics of the original as a rough guide...It was illuminated on the front face, pretty cool for 1959...we'll update the new one a little, retaining the original spirit...everybody likes bar lights.


----------



## 420God (Aug 3, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> anyone have experience using one of those headlight refinisher kits for polycarb headlights?


The kind that goes on a drill, or that you have to hand polish? Cheap toothpaste and a rag works too.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 3, 2016)

I've been up and down stairs to meet custies all day, and it's fucking hot out there. I've sold about $4000 worth of weed since last Friday, nobody's regular guy seems to be around. I love the summer...


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 3, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Put up about a third of the ceiling panels, still have to trim seams and box in I beam and support poles to look like wooden beams...
> View attachment 3748690
> 
> Had to attach 2 x 4's around top of block to have something to attach ends to...
> ...


Wow dude, nice job! Couldn't ask for a better stage for the stripper pole. Low ceiling but mirrors around the walls will expand the whole feel of the place.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 3, 2016)

420God said:


> The kind that goes on a drill, or that you have to hand polish? Cheap toothpaste and a rag works too.


yeah, probably a better quality kit using a polisher. course they all promise to turn shit to gold


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 3, 2016)

Been canning for a week straight.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 3, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Wow dude, nice job! Couldn't ask for a better stage for the stripper pole. Low ceiling but mirrors around the walls will expand the whole feel of the place.


all that tile would be a serial killer's dream abattoir


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 3, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> I've been up and down stairs to meet custies all day, and it's fucking hot out there. I've sold about $4000 worth of weed since last Friday, nobody's regular guy seems to be around. I love the summer...


At first I read "cutsies." 



whitebb2727 said:


> Been canning for a week straight.


Canning what? We're going for peaches tomorrow.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 3, 2016)

21 quarts of beans today.


Well, 20, one blew a lid off.


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 3, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> 21 quarts of beans today.
> 
> View attachment 3748972
> Well, 20, one blew a lid off.


It sure does take all day doesn't it? Canning fruit is so messy/sticky. haven't done beans. Do you have a pressure canner for meat?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 3, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> It sure does take all day doesn't it? Canning fruit is so messy/sticky. haven't done beans. Do you have a pressure canner for meat?


Yes. I use the pressure canner for the beans to. It shortens the cook time. 

Heat the jars and pack with beans, add teaspoon of salt (optional) and fill with hot water. Leave one inch head space. Put in pressure canner and put lid on without the weight. Ten minutes of steady steam and then add the weight. Cook at 10 pounds 25 minutes.


I enjoy it though. Nothing like eating your own food.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 3, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yes. I use the pressure canner for the beans to. It shortens the cook time.
> 
> Heat the jars and pack with beans, add teaspoon of salt (optional) and fill with hot water. Leave one inch head space. Put in pressure canner and put lid on without the weight. Ten minutes of steady steam and then add the weight. Cook at 10 pounds 25 minutes.
> 
> ...


I have a buddy who cans stuffed sweet peppers (banana pepper sized but not hot)... stuffs them with sauer kraut. 

out of this world with cheese, crackers and beer...

I've downed a whole jar at one sitting...


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 3, 2016)

i went from.myrtle beach coolin..
to takn care of biz, expanding territory in la..ran into some personal probs and my own mental fuckery.. decided to hop over to denver area and grab a buch of bud and dif scenery than the bukshit west coast...
my san marc girl wants to see me..so that way next..

fuck my main in az.. oissun me off, entitked ass bitch just cause its been a couole years.


my misery is being comolimented by the shittiest of drinks bacardi black.. which ive been chugin like water



alsobstepped on my oiece of shit headohone ms and gotta grab more


so far been an awesome and shitty week.
i really need to get to san marc, only she knows how to comfort me


once again fuck yiu az, luckyvi dont cut yiu off


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 4, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I have a buddy who cans stuffed sweet peppers (banana pepper sized but not hot)... stuffs them with sauer kraut.
> 
> out of this world with cheese, crackers and beer...
> 
> I've downed a whole jar at one sitting...


Sounds good. I may have to try that.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 4, 2016)

420God said:


> The kind that goes on a drill, or that you have to hand polish? Cheap toothpaste and a rag works too.


Off! Bug spray works killer also. A bumb showed me that one.
Watch this first though. I think that bumb might have fucked my shit up though


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 4, 2016)

* wipes the sleep out eyes 






rum time!


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 4, 2016)

accidentally dropped a bottle off tge seconf floor balcony
didn't bust = life win


----------



## srh88 (Aug 4, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Put up about a third of the ceiling panels, still have to trim seams and box in I beam and support poles to look like wooden beams...
> View attachment 3748690
> 
> Had to attach 2 x 4's around top of block to have something to attach ends to...
> ...


if you got plumbing above those tiles.. i really hope it never goes bad. you might want to add some kind of access if there is. really nice work man


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> if you got plumbing above those tiles.. i really hope it never goes bad. you might want to add some kind of access if there is. really nice work man


That part of the house was added on...the plumbing is all in the original half of the house. Only things burried are electrical and cable lines...

You could always remove panels if you really had to...it's just 1/4" birch, easily replaced...


----------



## srh88 (Aug 4, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That part of the house was added on...the plumbing is all in the original half of the house. Only things hurried are electrical and cable lines...
> 
> You could always remove panels if you really had to...it's just 1/4" birch, easily replaced...


nice. that makes things pretty easy for ya. probably will never need to replace em. cable and wiring should last forever pretty much. looks awesome dude. i would make love to many hookers in that room if it were mine


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 4, 2016)

even if not......


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 4, 2016)

Ceiling 2/3 up...got to 2nd I beam...

 

Had electrician buddy put 4 outlets in center of ceiling...maybe for ropelights...
 

finish tomorrow, trim out over the weekend...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 4, 2016)

I am now showered, bored and hungry...time for one hitter, dinner out and some Lowe's entertainment. Need some odds and ends...my ATM card has $1000 limit so I feel reasonably safe...


----------



## srh88 (Aug 4, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I am now showered, bored and hungry...time for one hitter, dinner out and some Lowe's entertainment. Need some odds and ends...my ATM card has $1000 limit so I feel reasonably safe...


that reminds me.. i seen something at my home depot today. dont know if its all of em, but for all you bucket growers with old lowes buckets. depot is trading out brand new home depot buckets for old lowes buckets.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> that reminds me.. i seen something at my home depot today. dont know if its all of em, but for all you bucket growers with old lowes buckets. depot is trading out brand new home depot buckets for old lowes buckets.


Hmm. I wonder if they take extremely "modified" old Lowes buckets lol.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 4, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Hmm. I wonder if they take extremely "modified" old Lowes buckets lol.


shit(!) all I have are HD buckets


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 4, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Ceiling 2/3 up...got to 2nd I beam...
> 
> View attachment 3749537
> 
> ...


You do some fine work man, when this thread updates I'm like, oh shit what has Tangi done now.. Lol


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 4, 2016)

I just finished the 7th Dark Tower book. All 1050 pages of it.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 4, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> I just finished the 7th Dark Tower book. All 1050 pages of it.


i thought the last one was a little strange. thought it was weird how he made himself a character in it. (think that was the last one).. but still, really good series. 
you earned yourself a beer lol. thats a long book


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 4, 2016)

The books started getting really weird around the 5th one if I remember correctly. My favorite is still the second one. Next I'm going to read a Clive Barker novel I forgot I had.

I found it and a few other books when I was sorting things out of my storage. I was going through the last of my things in there because I plan on having a garage sale maybe next week.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 4, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> The books started getting really weird around the 5th one if I remember correctly. My favorite is still the second one. Next I'm going to read a Clive Barker novel I forgot I had.
> 
> I found it and a few other books when I was sorting things out of my storage. I was going through the last of my things in there because I plan on having a garage sale maybe next week.


my favorite was the first one lol.. really well written and great beginner to a series


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 4, 2016)

Loaded a 12x20 out building on a 14 foot car trailer with nothing but jacks and a come-a-long. FML.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 4, 2016)

i wen to some co dispensary..
blew a tire

thats about . it


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 4, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i wen to some co dispensary..
> blew a tire
> 
> thats about . it


What did you get there? ..besides a flat tire...


----------



## buzzardbreath (Aug 4, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i wen to some co dispensary..
> blew a tire
> 
> thats about . it


following your life is a weird movie/vacation...a piece of me wants to be chilling with you, the other piece says FUCK THAT!


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 4, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i wen to some co dispensary..
> blew a tire
> 
> thats about . it


Explains why I never heard from you lol


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 4, 2016)

i was like jusr my luck

i just got random shit, cali o, green crack, guerilla glue something else but i dont hsve it on me
he slglue supposedly 28% thc..
its not like i test my shit often so im exited to compare

but nothing worth bragging about..just oicked uo some dro you know


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 5, 2016)

finished ceiling panels...trim seams of the 4' squares next...and box in beams and support poles...
 

1950's glazed block still looks good, have to clean up a little where shelves were glued to wall.
 

now over 7 months... seems to be going on forever but I'm definitety close to completion...this room, the rest of the basement floors and that's about it...


----------



## srh88 (Aug 5, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> finished ceiling panels...trim seams of the 4' squares next...and box in beams and support poles...
> View attachment 3750341
> 
> 1950's glazed block still looks good, have to clean up a little where shelves were glued to wall.
> ...


awesome man.. really good colors in there. but the outlet in the second pic is upside down. stop giving your electrician great weed


----------



## srh88 (Aug 5, 2016)

worked all day. roughed out a huge bathroom.. ran 40ft of copper in there. did a water heater for someone and went and bought a new laptop and another ipad. grabbed a bottle of jameson too but i got a call a few minutes ago, gotta work tomorrow morning dammit. cant say no, this contractor gives me a whole lot of work. guess im drinking tomorrow night


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 5, 2016)

srh88 said:


> awesome man.. really good colors in there. but the outlet in the second pic is upside down. stop giving your electrician great weed


we do get really stoned when we get together...I think he did that (on all 11 in that room) because he had to run a little ground wire to the inside of the box and upside down is easier? He didn't do the brown plug yet...was burried behind old shelves we just tore out...but we need it to match the others now. Lol.


----------



## thewanderingjack (Aug 5, 2016)

a bit o this https://www.rollitup.org/t/just-some-weed-porn.917028/#post-12840883 and also shrooms


----------



## thewanderingjack (Aug 5, 2016)

buzzardbreath said:


> following your life is a weird movie/vacation...a piece of me wants to be chilling with you, the other piece says FUCK THAT!



which ones winning.... right now?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 5, 2016)

thewanderingjack said:


> View attachment 3750440 a bit o this https://www.rollitup.org/t/just-some-weed-porn.917028/#post-12840883 and also shrooms


about a pound


----------



## buzzardbreath (Aug 5, 2016)

thewanderingjack said:


> which ones winning.... right now?


Last night I would have chilled with him, tonight definitely feel like sitting in a rocking chair knitting.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 6, 2016)

Been working towards wall completion in our spare time...finally 99% done...need more backfill, etc.

Old wall...not so good...cracks, leaning, and would cost a fortune to restore by a masonry repair outfit. Cheaper to simply replace with new...

Rented hvy. equipment and driver...he did a precision strike.


Then cleaned it out for fill.


Had block delivered and gravel and 2A modified as we went along



2 week plus gig...because we were working at the other site many days, finally done around lunchtime today.


Now matches the other side we did last year. Was a 2 year project all along...finally have walls, hope to do driveway in pavers this fall if all goes well finishing the other site. I like stone. It is French drained on both sides...old jammed and semi crushed terra cotta pipes lead to the old wall's downfall at 54 yrs.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 6, 2016)

worked all day.. thought this was going to be a super easy job. the contractor told me i had to run some pex so i thought, sweet.. easy day lol... nope. had to dig a trench through a basement. that alone took me almost 3 hours. i called up the contractor and was like.. dude you should really hire out some other people to do this. itd cost him like 100 bucks tops with someone else. for me to do it, it cost him 300 just in digging that trench. pain in the ass fucking job. he told me it was all ready for me and shit. i had to frame out the bathroom to just run my lines and shit. super small area. everything was in my way. ripped my handle off my pliers  lol. and the home owners didnt even have their AC on.. hot as a motherfucker. today was a kick around my tools and curse the whole job kinda day. and i broke the relief valve on their waterheater to get pressure off the hot pipe lol. had to replace that for free too. fun day.. 

job doesnt look like a hassle, but holy fuck.. everything that could go wrong did.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 6, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Been working towards wall completion in our spare time...finally 99% done...need more backfill, etc.
> 
> Old wall...not so good...cracks, leaning, and would cost a fortune to restore by a masonry repair outfit. Cheaper to simply replace with new...
> View attachment 3751009
> ...


very nice man.. i liked that old brick though... cool old style. could of matched it up just by re pointing it and painting with mud probably. but of course the new is way way nicer. good stuff man


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 6, 2016)

srh88 said:


> very nice man.. i liked that old brick though... cool old style. could of matched it up just by re pointing it and painting with mud probably. but of course the new is way way nicer. good stuff man


They wanted 22K to restore those walls last year...driveway is over 100' long.

New ones were half that AND...driveway is now 8' wider .

We can build...restoring is not what I'm good at.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 6, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> They wanted 22K to restore those walls last year...driveway is over 100' long.
> 
> New ones were half that AND...driveway is now 8' wider .
> 
> We can build...restoring is not what I'm good at.


i would of restored it for a gram of pot and some skunked beer


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 6, 2016)

id go jist to blsoak in essence of tangerine


wait that sounded gay


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 6, 2016)

A bit of painting (after murdering the mould w/ vinegar) & some cove base install in the arctic entry of our apartment.

Have to go looking for a renter now - that's the worst part.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 6, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A bit of painting (after murdering the mould w/ vinegar) & some cove base install in the arctic entry of our apartment.
> 
> Have to go looking for a renter now - that's the worst part.
> 
> View attachment 3751437 View attachment 3751438 View attachment 3751440 View attachment 3751441 View attachment 3751442


we are all coming to move in.. have a few hundred keys ready for us


----------



## pinner420 (Aug 7, 2016)

_Cold hearted orb that rules the night,
Removes the colours from our sight,
Red is gray and yellow white,
But we decide which is right . . . 

And which is an illusion_


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 7, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i would of restored it for a gram of pot and some skunked beer





srh88 said:


> worked all day.. thought this was going to be a super easy job. the contractor told me i had to run some pex so i thought, sweet.. easy day lol... nope. had to dig a trench through a basement. that alone took me almost 3 hours. i called up the contractor and was like.. dude you should really hire out some other people to do this. itd cost him like 100 bucks tops with someone else. for me to do it, it cost him 300 just in digging that trench. pain in the ass fucking job. he told me it was all ready for me and shit. i had to frame out the bathroom to just run my lines and shit. super small area. everything was in my way. ripped my handle off my pliers  lol. and the home owners didnt even have their AC on.. hot as a motherfucker. today was a kick around my tools and curse the whole job kinda day. and i broke the relief valve on their waterheater to get pressure off the hot pipe lol. had to replace that for free too. fun day..
> 
> job doesnt look like a hassle, but holy fuck.. everything that could go wrong did.
> View attachment 3751023 View attachment 3751024 View attachment 3751025 View attachment 3751026 View attachment 3751027 View attachment 3751028 View attachment 3751029 View attachment 3751030 View attachment 3751031


dude, you should totally look into becoming a pipe-fitter


----------



## 420God (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 7, 2016)

srh88 said:


> worked all day.. thought this was going to be a super easy job. the contractor told me i had to run some pex so i thought, sweet.. easy day lol... nope. had to dig a trench through a basement. that alone took me almost 3 hours. i called up the contractor and was like.. dude you should really hire out some other people to do this. itd cost him like 100 bucks tops with someone else. for me to do it, it cost him 300 just in digging that trench. pain in the ass fucking job. he told me it was all ready for me and shit. i had to frame out the bathroom to just run my lines and shit. super small area. everything was in my way. ripped my handle off my pliers  lol. and the home owners didnt even have their AC on.. hot as a motherfucker. today was a kick around my tools and curse the whole job kinda day. and i broke the relief valve on their waterheater to get pressure off the hot pipe lol. had to replace that for free too. fun day..
> 
> job doesnt look like a hassle, but holy fuck.. everything that could go wrong did.
> View attachment 3751023 View attachment 3751024 View attachment 3751025 View attachment 3751026 View attachment 3751027 View attachment 3751028 View attachment 3751029 View attachment 3751030 View attachment 3751031


Fuckin pex huh?
I had my brother transition everything back to copper when he re-piped this current house i live in. I no likey how flimsy pex is coming out the walls. Do you ever do that?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 7, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuckin pex huh?
> I had my brother transition everything back to copper when he re-piped this current house i live in. I no likey how flimsy pex is coming out the walls. Do you ever do that?


i hate pex.. the pipe itself isnt too bad. but if you really look at the picture i got straps everywhere to try to straighten it out. it comes in a roll so the memory of it sucks. its all bendy and wavy. the reason i hate pex is because it was my only insurance claim. 19 thousand. but my insurance company went after the company who made the fittings and got the money back. the fitting was crimped right and everything but the fitting blew apart. that was on a flip house so noone was home when it happened. lol a 3/4" fitting blew and water ran a whole night. when the guy who owned it called me he was actually laughing about it. when i got there water was still running down the street. all the cabinets, doors.. basically everything touching the floor soaked in the water


----------



## srh88 (Aug 7, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> dude, you should totally look into becoming a pipe-fitter


ive looked.. dont want to join a union. i know the benefits and everything with em is awesome. but i really like doing my own thing. plus i dont need union protection. i work for myself


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 7, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 3751886


fuck yeah.. welcome back man.


----------



## ovo (Aug 7, 2016)

Finally made it back to work. Everything's intact, except for the missing hole digger and dolly. Kale seed harvest from a few pods.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 7, 2016)

I finally got the van cab off the RV. The last fucking bolt wouldn't budge, then the nut that's welded on the inside of the frame rail snapped off so the damn thing kept spinning. I had to jack the cab up to put enough tension on it so I could get it to turn without spinning. 

It's finally stripped down to the frame though.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 7, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> I finally got the van cab off the RV. The last fucking bolt wouldn't budge, then the nut that's welded on the inside of the frame rail snapped off so the damn thing kept spinning. I had to jack the cab up to put enough tension on it so I could get it to turn without spinning.
> 
> It's finally stripped down to the frame though.


nice.. almost there man. the hard parts done


also.. went out and bought some crabs. got em steaming now. also went to buy cigs. 7.25 a pack.. fuck that. time to quit, so i bought a decent vape. i always wanted a neck beard


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 7, 2016)

srh88 said:


> time to quit, so i bought a decent vape. i always wanted a neck beard


Or you could be like this douche at the apt complex. Flat brim hat tilted off to the side, bright green NBA style jersey, red plaid shorts, black socks with flip flops, huge novelty looking sunglasses and vaping a cloud like a fucking train. 

Is that supposed to be cool nowadays? If I ever dress like that please shoot me... Multiple, multiple, times.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 7, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> Or you could be like this douche at the apt complex. Flat brim hat tilted off to the side, bright green NBA style jersey, red plaid shorts, black socks with flip flops, huge novelty looking sunglasses and vaping a cloud like a fucking train.
> 
> Is that supposed to be cool nowadays? If I ever dress like that please shoot me... Multiple, multiple, times.


whatta douche


----------



## neosapien (Aug 7, 2016)

Knocked a bunch of shit off the honey-do list. Cut the grass. Killed the Wisteria and poison berries. Detailed my wife's car. But I just want to say... Can we just all agree that carpeting cars is fucking ridiculous? That shit is fucking bananas. OK I'm gonna go kill myself now.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 7, 2016)

srh88 said:


> ive looked.. dont want to join a union. i know the benefits and everything with em is awesome. but i really like doing my own thing. plus i dont need union protection. i work for myself


It wasn't supposed to be a union recruiting post! Lol.
My brother is a plumber too. Pipefitters and plumbers are out of the same union, but the pipefitters think they are gods. That video was made by a pipefitter.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 7, 2016)

I hauled an old love seat from my front porch to the dumpster. Then I sat in it and got stoned. 
 
then I decided it took up too much space so I ripped off the fabric and cut up the frame...wasn't in very good condition after 5 yrs. outdoors.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 7, 2016)

srh88 said:


> fuck yeah.. welcome back man.


LMAO +rep


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 7, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuckin pex huh?
> I had my brother transition everything back to copper when he re-piped this current house i live in. I no likey how flimsy pex is coming out the walls. Do you ever do that?


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 7, 2016)

srh88 said:


> fuck yeah.. welcome back man.


88 You are the gif KING.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 7, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> 88 You are the gif KING.


thanks.. dont think thats a gif though lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 7, 2016)

srh88 said:


> thanks.. dont think thats a gif though lol


Well, she got me to look at it again real close...Lol.


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 8, 2016)

srh88 said:


> thanks.. dont think thats a gif though lol


Fucking technicality. I rescind the accolade.



J/K

Memes pics gifs and various internet wizardry


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 8, 2016)

Boxed in one I beam and support pole...the wooden pillar look, do the other one tomorrow..

 
Also did some edge trim...still have to do seam trim, the panels are all 4' squares...

 

Then went to order 12 x 20 shed to fit on 14 x 22 concrete pad...The Amish make them. They have a monopoly on wood work around here. Bought a computer desk from Amish furniture place 10 yrs. ago. Had to circle cut my own wire holes...they don't use electricity.

So I made sure to order a 3" hole for the electrical conduit...providing them with coordinates of the conduit coming out of the concrete. 4 week wait...I think they could do it quicker with electricity but what do I know?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

finished that bathroom i took the pics of today.. set all the fixtures. i think the home owners bought the cheapest shit they could find. looks like shit lol. not even worth pictures. 
now im done though and im already home and bored. wednesday and thursday are short days too. think tomorrow im going to sneak down to the cheap place i bought at the beach after work and get my list together for what i need for the place. still dont know if i want to keep it or flip it


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 9, 2016)

so far ive attempted to troll..

https://www.rollitup.org/t/monday-morning-humour.917248/page-2#post-12850755


I know lm no gary or anything but i do what i can..
any tips would be appreciated 

and ... i rolled a pretty perfect blunt, but thats everytime












dude, you keep cheap places at the beach...trust me


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 9, 2016)

I'd really like to read that @srh88 accomplished mowing my lawn today.

Just cause he's cool like that.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'd really like to read that @srh88 accomplished mowing my lawn today.
> 
> Just cause he's cool like that.


i read that as i mowed your lawn.. i just mowed my lawn so i was like.. wait wtf, how is this guy watching me lol


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> dude, you keep cheap places at the beach...trust me


the place its at is all old people and its just a trailer.. pretty big though in good shape. i got it for 5k, the person didnt want to pay lot rent and wanted out quick. but the places in there all range from 50k-100k. so if i fix it up nice and sell it, its a good profit. i think i want to buy a condo down in FL or another small house down where i used to live. they got for pretty cheap and thatd make a good vacation spot


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 9, 2016)

srh88 said:


> think tomorrow im going to sneak down to the cheap place i bought at the beach after work and get my list together for what i need for the place. still dont know if i want to keep it or flip it


Can you walk to the water? that may be nice to enjoy for a year or so. much closer than FL.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Can you walk to the water? that may be nice to enjoy for a year or so. much closer than FL.


i can walk to the bay from there.. like 50 feet away from my place.. i dont know i might keep it. even being all older people in there, its still a cool place to sneak away to. for another 200 a month i can get a boat slip there too. been looking at used boats so i can go do me some fishing, so thats definitely an option too. too many possibilities lol. not enough time though. i owned it for a few months and ive been there twice. once to buy it and the second to check all the plumbing and shit and look for leaks because i was raining


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 9, 2016)

Started seam trim...got to about half the ceiling. Lots of measuring, cutting, fitting.
Put up the 1st LED row...
 

They switched right on so we must have gotten everything right...
 

We did the same basic thing as we did in garage...garage was just polyurethaned luwan and painted furring strips. In here we used walnut stained birch and #1 wood for trim. I was actually going to use Iuwan but it had a pink hue on both sides so I said fuck that...who knows what it'll stain like and got the $10 a sheet more birch. 
 

99% chance of being done Friday...


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Started seam trim...got to about half the ceiling. Lots of measuring, cutting, fitting.
> Put up the 1st LED row...
> View attachment 3753525
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> sorry for the delay..
> i wasnt planning on picking up some shit
> 
> i was trying to think who appreciates my posts.. i vocab isnt so eloquent,


I love this. You hit all the right points. Thank you sweetie.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 10, 2016)

@Aeroknow 

i booked a tee time.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> @Aeroknow
> 
> i booked a tee time.


Bad ass!

I got tennis elbow hella bad right now, i won't be able to play anytime soon. I tried with this new elbow strap I bought, but it no worky. Sucks getting old.

Have a great round!


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 10, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Bad ass!
> 
> I got tennis elbow hella bad right now, i won't be able to play anytime soon. I tried with this new elbow strap I bought, but it no worky. Sucks getting old.
> 
> Have a great round!


i have been on a gimp leg for almost two months now. it feels good enough to play on. i feel your pain.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i have been on a gimp leg for almost two months now. it feels good enough to play on. i feel your pain.


Fuck! I sware if it ain't one thing its another.
My back is way better now, but other shit is falling apart lol.

I need another cortizone shot, but the last time I got one, in my hand, i got a bacterial infection in my knee. That hurt bad like a mother fucker.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 10, 2016)

Finished ceiling except for a couple small spots...
 

Framed other I beam and support pole...fancied them up on top.
 

And bottom...going to change floor to dark wood grain tile...
 

Top ornament was raw wood...just touched the high relief with stain...
 
Going to look for floor tile later...after floor, we build the bar...should be done with ceiling completely by lunchtime tomorrow...then move all the furniture we keep moving around out of the room to free up the floor. Getting close...done soon.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 10, 2016)

I was sick at home all day binge watching Breaking Bad for like the 3rd time.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 10, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuck! I sware if it ain't one thing its another.
> My back is way better now, but other shit is falling apart lol.
> 
> I need another cortizone shot, but the last time I got one, in my hand, i got a bacterial infection in my knee. That hurt bad like a mother fucker.


You got a shot in your hand & it caused an infection in your knee?
Never heard of that - is that a common side effect?


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 10, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You got a shot in your hand & it caused an infection in your knee?
> Never heard of that - is that a common side effect?


Sounds pretty lame huh?
Although the orthopedic who shot me up in my hand, the second time, said it wasnt related, my RN sister said it's possible to get a bacterial infection elsewhere in your body from the injection. I googled it, and sure as shit, there it was.

A week or two after the injection, my knee swole up. I was kneeling down tending to some clones and my knee popped. I felt it ooze within. The bursa sack exploded. I needed antibiotics to finally get better. It fucking hurt like hell


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 10, 2016)

Damn, I had no idea.
Just one more thing to look forward to I guess. I busted my middle (base) knuckle 2 years ago & it's still fucked up & swollen. I had a shot a year ago & it worked wonders but it's back about 50% as bad - am scheduled for another shot here sometime soon.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 10, 2016)

about to write a paper on drug abuse in pregnancy.. seems pretty easy

intro-everyone does drugs

body-
moms do it, therefore babies do it
dads do it
don't do it while you breast feed
get help

conclusion- dont do drugs

i also had an idea to write a pro drug use paper

into- life can suck

body-
there are ways to make it suck less
your baby does drugs, might as well join
you can make money for the lil' feller
cook down your breast milk to recycle drugs

conclusion- do drugs.


im kinda on the fence now that i see them written out, the second one is more interesting... the first one very played out


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 10, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Sounds pretty lame huh?
> Although the orthopedic who shot me up in my hand, the second time, said it wasnt related, my RN sister said it's possible to get a bacterial infection elsewhere in your body from the injection. I googled it, and sure as shit, there it was.
> 
> A week or two after the injection, my knee swole up. I was kneeling down tending to some clones and my knee popped. I felt it ooze within. The bursa sack exploded. I needed antibiotics to finally get better. It fucking hurt like hell


That's why they have you sign a release before those shots... they know a tiny percentage of side effects will show up. Sometimes they don't work either. But when it hurts all the time, you take it and hope.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 10, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Damn, I had no idea.
> Just one more thing to look forward to I guess. I busted my middle (base) knuckle 2 years ago & it's still fucked up & swollen. I had a shot a year ago & it worked wonders but it's back about 50% as bad - am scheduled for another shot here sometime soon.



did I mention that it hurt really fucking bad. oh man did it hurt.
@GreatwhiteNorth
I just fired up the PC to find the above pic. while I was at it, I seen this puppy pic of Bella, one of my French mastiffs


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 10, 2016)

Not sure what happened to the last 5-7 days. Got lots done, and most importantly, my shed / shop is up and running. I took Saturday and Sunday off to get my stuff organized in there. Holyyyyyyy beers and more beers.

I can't tell you how good it feels to finally get all of my stuff organized. It's totally nuts. I was working on something and needed a tool and didn't have to look in my: basement, vehicle, vehicle, trailer, project site...etc.


Started siding, soffit, and fascia and will do the metal roof in about a week or so. It'll be close to fall by the time it's all wrapped up and that's just perfect. Looking out the back door I can see my fire pit, fckng zen


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 10, 2016)

the old club...
Friday I got the inside of my pecker lasered due to damage from a previous Catheter.
Today I got the oversized Catheter/Round File/Rasp/Barbed Wire removed.

It's so nice to walk up right and sit down without pain. Makes one wonder if the cure is worth it.

Oh, should you ever find yourself in this spot and happen to see your first Beefy Tomato of the season out in the garden, leave that fuc*er there. Don't eat it. It burns like a mother


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 10, 2016)

fuck, GP, every guy on here grabbed his dick after reading that. feel better!


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 10, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> fuck, GP, every guy on here grabbed his dick after reading that. feel better!


LOL thanks. I feel wonderful compared to the last 5 days. Damn near Giddy.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 10, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> fuck, GP, every guy on here grabbed his dick after reading that. feel better!


i double checked


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 10, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i double checked


How's the yard coming along?
I was gonna stop @ the liquor store & grab some stuff, want me to pick up a 6'er of Pabst for you?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 10, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> How's the yard coming along?
> I was gonna stop @ the liquor store & grab some stuff, want me to pick up a 6'er of Pabst for you?


yeah grab me a fixed gear bicycle while your there would ya? lol


----------



## neosapien (Aug 10, 2016)

I bought a vape today. To quit cigarettes. We'll see how it goes. I feel pretty douchey already. So I think it's working.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 10, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I bought a vape today. To quit cigarettes. We'll see how it goes. I feel pretty douchey already. So I think it's working.


Lol
The only way that the vape will work for certain, is if you also grow a neck beard. I did, and I haven't smoked a cig in a long time.
@abandonconflict


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 10, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I bought a vape today. To quit cigarettes. We'll see how it goes. I feel pretty douchey already. So I think it's working.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 10, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I bought a vape today. To quit cigarettes. We'll see how it goes. I feel pretty douchey already. So I think it's working.


i just did the same thing.. it sucks.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 10, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i just did the same thing.. it sucks.


i only bust out the vape when I drink, but I drink everyday lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 10, 2016)

I dumped the coffin nails 16 years ago - had a little help from Copenhagen but managed to kick em both to the curb at the same time.
Shit was tough for a couple of days but it gets easier.
Good decisions and all.


----------



## abandonconflict (Aug 10, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I bought a vape today. To quit cigarettes. We'll see how it goes. I feel pretty douchey already. So I think it's working.


Careful, if it works too well you might vote for Gary Johnson.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 10, 2016)

Is that a bowl of Fruit Loops ?


----------



## BLVDog (Aug 11, 2016)

I isnstalled a big ass new AC in my grown room, transplanted a plant,and got sum butane today


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 11, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Careful, if it works too well you might vote for Gary Johnson.


is there a poll that shows which candidate the hipters are leaning towards? I bet their candidate of choice is Stein! Just sayin.
You don't need to lie too kick it bro. We're all friends here.


----------



## abandonconflict (Aug 11, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> is there a poll that shows which candidate the hipters are leaning towards? I bet their candidate of choice is Stein! Just sayin.
> You don't need to lie too kick it bro. We're all friends here.


Seems the hipsters are with Hillary.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 11, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Seems the hipsters are with Hillary.


i found this.. it seems youre right


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 11, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Seems the hipsters are with Hillary.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 11, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Seems the hipsters are with Hillary.


Naw... just the winners .


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 11, 2016)

found a cool penis thread. that is all so far. retirement has set my expectations so much lower.


----------



## Mattyjay (Aug 11, 2016)

panhead said:


> I got a Black Lives Matter thread deleted in record time lol , under 3 minutes );


Hey I was wondering if you still were involved in rental properties? I'm in the troy area and interested in finding a property.

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 11, 2016)

Mattyjay said:


> Hey I was wondering if you still were involved in rental properties? I'm in the troy area and interested in finding a property.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Matt


I have some beachfront property in flint, MI that I'd love to sell you.


----------



## Mattyjay (Aug 11, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I have some beachfront property in flint, MI that I'd love to sell you.


Absolutely! Hopefully it's tap water and not well


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 11, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Is that a bowl of Fruit Loops ?
> 
> View attachment 3754603


That's certainly an ugly dude


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 11, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> That's certainly an ugly dude


i think its a chick


----------



## Mattyjay (Aug 11, 2016)

Doubt it


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 11, 2016)

nah man im pretty certain its a girl


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 11, 2016)

See the pile we attempted to get into? 102 heat index up here blew that idea straight to hell...
..we hill people up north Are not used to high oppressive humidity like this in the mid to upper 90's asskicked today
   its free fill/soil from an old field and damn good for amending. Not today lol


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 11, 2016)

Any suggestions on how i can get my wife who works 50 hrs a week and wotks with other smokers? Id love to help her transition away from tobacco....it killed both my great parents and one grandparent. Its killed nearly all of hers....
.i see it as shit or get off the pot time now.....


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 11, 2016)

Find as many substitutes for her as possible. Create incentives. Politely make her aware of disincentives. There are many governmental quitting education programs, each state usually has their own. Help keep her mind opened to staying educated on why it is such a challenge. No need to potentially die 10 years earlier than your average non-smoker.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 11, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> nah man im pretty certain its a girl


Well then is a pretty dude let's leave it at that.

Finger abnormalities freak me out her right index has a mean hook to it. For that reason alone she's a dude in my book


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 11, 2016)

Finally...carpet in living room, wrong color orginally came...had to wait another 2 weeks.

 

Moved in corner cabinet...family heirloom made by my grandpap many yrs. ago...

 

Had to make a transition threshold...no biggie.
 

Moved in daughter's turtle and globe collection... I like turtles, looks cool in there.

 

Outdoor furniture on sale locally...going to look for some wicker pieces for the bar area outside shortly...

I often wonder what my dad would think of the remodeling effort here, I have to think he would have approved. It was his house for over 50 years and he liked to brag it up. Lol. It was stunning after his 1959 expansion...we retained much of his originality constantly referring to old pics...it's been a lot like building a memorial to his memory for my daughter to live in.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 11, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i found this.. it seems youre right


i just put a hillary bumper sticker on the back of my pickup truck.


----------



## Assinmycock99 (Aug 11, 2016)

I choked the chicken till it was sore and my hands blistered ._.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You got a shot in your hand & it caused an infection in your knee?
> Never heard of that - is that a common side effect?


Cortisone reduces your immune response, that's how it reduces swelling etc... So actually this kind of secondary infection is expected.



Aeroknow said:


> Sounds pretty lame huh?
> Although the orthopedic who shot me up in my hand, the second time, said it wasnt related, .......snip....


Fire his ass! He's an idiot.




Grandpapy said:


> the old club...
> Friday I got the inside of my pecker lasered due to damage from a previous Catheter.
> Today I got the oversized Catheter/Round File/Rasp/Barbed Wire removed.
> 
> ...


You are not supposed to shove it up your urethra babe. Hey let me text you pics of my nose job, isn't getting old f'n great

Oh and back home at the ranch here's the oriole baby I rescued being set free


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Any suggestions on how i can get my wife who works 50 hrs a week and wotks with other smokers? Id love to help her transition away from tobacco....it killed both my great parents and one grandparent. Its killed nearly all of hers....
> .i see it as shit or get off the pot time now.....


Let it go hun. We all have our poisons, love her for as long as you have her and let it go. She knows.


----------



## sunni (Aug 11, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You got a shot in your hand & it caused an infection in your knee?
> Never heard of that - is that a common side effect?


Cortisone is the fucking devil I had that in my tendons in my hand 
Terrible never again I had an allergic reaction plus fucked up my monthly cycle for months and my skin lost all of its pigmentation in the area I was administered the shot


----------



## srh88 (Aug 11, 2016)

worked a shitload of jobs.. at a pizza.. worked a shitload more jobs. and i found a new friend lol, i actually found it on the side of the road. now hes my door man


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 11, 2016)

srh88 said:


> worked a shitload of jobs.. at a pizza.. worked a shitload more jobs. and i found a new friend lol, i actually found it on the side of the road. now hes my door man
> View attachment 3755239


start a poll so we can name him!


----------



## srh88 (Aug 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> start a poll so we can name him!


i already named him davidkratos


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 11, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Fire his ass! He's an idiot.


I already did around 7 yrs ago 

What's scarey is that this guy is/was the orthopedic for the University of the Pacific athletes. Poor kids.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 11, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Cortisone reduces your immune response, that's how it reduces swelling etc... So actually this kind of secondary infection is expected.


Actually the hand surgeon @ the VA told me it was a steroid combined with a numbing agent.
I never actually saw the name of what they used but it felt immensely better within a day or two and lasted for months with no ill effects I can discern.

I guess it's likely it might have been cortisone - I'll investigate further.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Aug 12, 2016)

I hit 1000 messages today!!! Yay haha


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Actually the hand surgeon @ the VA told me it was a steroid combined with a numbing agent.
> I never actually saw the name of what they used but it felt immensely better within a day or two and lasted for months with no ill effects I can discern.
> 
> I guess it's likely it might have been cortisone - I'll investigate further.


We usually used Depo-Medrol with Marcaine. Those injections are usually without side-effects but stuff happens occasionally and infection would be one you'd watch for.


----------



## ovo (Aug 12, 2016)

ran some water for small sample. the second round always has more. here's the 25micron at rinse 1 and 2.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 13, 2016)

Found out yesterday the bottom layer of a 2 layer tile floor contains asbestos. So I did extensive research last night, talked to a few friends, and dug up my old asbestos safety manuaIs from work. We had annual asbestos training there required by OSHA...but I never paid attention to it until now, as I never had to deal with it at work much.

Old floor tile asbestos can't release fibers into the air unless you grind, saw, cut or break it. As a precaution, you mist it down to minimize dust in case you fuck up. Most of it stuck to the top much newer layer that is not asbestos...

   

Another 12 hour tedious day...some of it didn't just come right up like the pics above...had to super gently tap a wide scraper under some of them to get them up intact and unbroken. 1959 Armstrong Corlon and Excelon tile contain 6.4% to 10% asbestos depending on color...
 

Some of it was Goodyear vinyl that doesn't have asbestos in it...but you don't know till you get it up and flip it...
  
I only broke 3 tile out of hundreds... danger is my middle name.

Actually...the asbestos in a vinyl matrix is not in the high danger zone like insulation or pipe wrap. I wouldn't be doing if it wasn't safe... most was layed over sticky black tar...but water damage from 3 inland hurricanes, a blown hot water tank and a toilet supply line leak made this a lot easier...half done, back at it tomorrow.


----------



## Craftybiatch (Aug 14, 2016)

This. Joint for size ref.


----------



## StevieBevie (Aug 14, 2016)

Cried and cried...


----------



## srh88 (Aug 14, 2016)

Craftybiatch said:


> This. Joint for size ref.


Deer poop


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 14, 2016)

Went out and picked up 4 boxes of 55 gal. drum liners and a big ass trowel for floor tile extraction. There is no perfect tool for removing 1959 asbestos floor tile...but the ones I used yesterday weren't as big as the tile, this might work better. 

All I have to do is not break them...hoping bigger removal tool might work faster.

 
note the dreaded asbestos tile in the background...have to go slow not to break or I'd already be done.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 14, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Deer poop


I think I'd rather smoke deer poop.


----------



## Craftybiatch (Aug 14, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Deer poop


I was thinking more along the lines of rabbit turds. 

Nice sticky balls o' hash .


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 14, 2016)

Craftybiatch said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of rabbit turds.
> 
> Nice sticky balls o' hash .


Prettttttttty sure those are sticky balls of RESIN.


----------



## Craftybiatch (Aug 14, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Prettttttttty sure those are sticky balls of RESIN.


Winner winner it's hash for dinner


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 14, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Sounds pretty lame huh?
> Although the orthopedic who shot me up in my hand, the second time, said it wasnt related, my RN sister said it's possible to get a bacterial infection elsewhere in your body from the injection. I googled it, and sure as shit, there it was.
> 
> A week or two after the injection, my knee swole up. I was kneeling down tending to some clones and my knee popped. I felt it ooze within. The bursa sack exploded. I needed antibiotics to finally get better. It fucking hurt like hell


My wife got mrsa and had several places on her leg and abdomen the size of a golf ball cut out. She is so tough she packed the wounds daily herself instead of home health.

It came back in more places and she cried because they wanted to cut her all to pieces. I went to an old man I know that is a medicine man. He gave some root that we would make a paste and apply to the spots and bandage. It killed it out.

Be careful. I used to get those shots but it caused a lot of scar tissue.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 14, 2016)

I've been busy. That time of year. Harvest and getting ready for the hunting season.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> My wife got mrsa and had several places on her leg and abdomen the size of a golf ball cut out. She is so tough she packed the wounds daily herself instead of home health.
> 
> It came back in more places and she cried because they want to cut her all to pieces. I went to an old man I know that is a medicine man. He gave some root that we would make a paste and apply to the spots and bandage. It killed it out.
> 
> Be careful. I used to get those shots but it caused a lot of scar tissue.


That sucks dude!!
Yeah, lots of bad stories about them cortisone shots for sure.
My dad played baseball and had shit loads of shots in both his elbows. No bad stories from him, but they say you aren't supposed to get that many of them. He ended up having surgery and never needed them ever again. Both me elbows are jacked with tendinitis. I fear that would be my best option, but good luck getting insurance to cover it.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 14, 2016)

Beautiful day out, so I decided to put up a gate to make the walk to the garden a bit easier. Also pressure washed the front and back deck. Then laid down a coat of stain. Turned out alright. Second coat tomorrow should make it look a little more professional.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 14, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> That sucks dude!!
> Yeah, lots of bad stories about them cortisone shots for sure.
> My dad played baseball and had shit loads of shots in both his elbows. No bad stories from him, but they say you aren't supposed to get that many of them. He ended up having surgery and never needed them ever again. Both me elbows are jacked with tendinitis. I fear that would be my best option, but good luck getting insurance to cover it.


I've had both knees scraped. I don't think it helped much.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 14, 2016)

basement remodel, room 2 of 3.

scraped the popcorn ceiling onto the carpet, cut the carpet into sections and trashed it. found a massive crack in our foundation.

so all in all, pretty good day.


----------



## StevieBevie (Aug 14, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Cried and cried...





UncleBuck said:


> basement remodel, room 2 of 3.
> 
> scraped the popcorn ceiling onto the carpet, cut the carpet into sections and trashed it. found a massive crack in our foundation.
> 
> so all in all, pretty good day.


Bucky U finally liked a post of mine, so I like yours too!!!


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 14, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3757572
> View attachment 3757566
> 
> View attachment 3757565
> ...


so when's the deck party? Keg?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 14, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Bucky U finally liked a post of mine, so I like yours too!!!


your pain and misery makes me happy.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 14, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Bucky U finally liked a post of mine, so I like yours too!!!


So..... Are you gonna have another meltdown?

Not sure you can top last nights.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 14, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> So..... Are you gonna have another meltdown?
> 
> Not sure you can top last nights.


I missed it last night. Was it glorious?


----------



## StevieBevie (Aug 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> your pain and misery makes me happy.


I'm sure it does lBucky, I have no doubt


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 14, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I missed it last night. Was it glorious?


so-so...

lacked nudity


----------



## StevieBevie (Aug 14, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> so-so...
> 
> lacked nudity


Lmao


----------



## StevieBevie (Aug 14, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I missed it last night. Was it glorious?


Yes it really was!


----------



## StevieBevie (Aug 14, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> So..... Are you gonna have another meltdown?
> 
> Not sure you can top last nights.


Bob I'm totally not ashamed, what's your excuse?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 14, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Yes it really was!


Now, now, you are hardly the unbiased observer.


----------



## Craftybiatch (Aug 14, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> so-so...
> 
> lacked nudity


That's Gary Goodson's department.


----------



## StevieBevie (Aug 14, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Now, now, you are hardly the unbiased observer.


No but I have a bird's-eye view


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 14, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


>


Tippi Hedren?


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 15, 2016)

Brought in even more eggs from our new chickens. New as in we got chicks in spring and they just started laying. This is the last few days.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 15, 2016)

The locals dig my apple tree.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 15, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I missed it last night. Was it glorious?


I'd say "epic" was a more accurate word.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 15, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Bob I'm totally not ashamed, what's your excuse?


Ahhh shit! Hippo with a gun!

Listen hosebeast. The last time you tangled with me resulted in multiple deleted pages and you literally "crying and crying" to the mods about it.

Oh it also resulted in me getting tons of amazing screenshots.

Now, what to do with them?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 15, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Ahhh shit! Hippo with a gun!
> 
> Listen hosebeast. The last time you tangled with me resulted in multiple deleted pages and you literally "crying and crying" to the mods about it.
> 
> ...


I hear people are paying lots of STEEM for them on the international market. List it under "frowzy, common middle age 'Murican F seeks attention - willing to expose family"


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 15, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I hear people are paying lots of STEEM for them on the international market. List it under "frowzy, common middle age 'Murican F seeks attention - willing to expose family"


I see this isn't your first rodeo!

and here I was just thinking of putting them on buttrapetheanalgape.com in the BBW section.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm surprised either of you are putting this much effort into this. 



..Actually, no I'm not. This is RIU. lul.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 15, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Ahhh shit! Hippo with a gun!
> 
> *Listen hosebeast. The last time you tangled with me resulted in multiple deleted pages and you literally "crying and crying" to the mods about it.*
> 
> ...


Sig worthy


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 15, 2016)

I had to Google for definition. Not to be confused with psycho hose beast


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 15, 2016)

Broke it off with inze on Friday, rode every day all day after that. The heat wave sucked I was in 102 direct sun 69% RH. Ripped out 30+ laps.. Drank a gallon of water, 5 big gatorades and two protein shakes in 4 hours. Didn't pee till this morning, still dehydrated a little 

I'm happy for the time being but I'm running out of socks and other things that require laundry 

Hope she finds what she deserves, I was getting the feeling it wasn't me


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 15, 2016)

Sprayed 4 gallons of neem oil on my fucked up tomatoes. Not looking good...


----------



## srh88 (Aug 15, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Broke it off with inze on Friday, rode every day all day after that. The heat wave sucked I was in 102 direct sun 69% RH. Ripped out 30+ laps.. Drank a gallon of water, 5 big gatorades and two protein shakes in 4 hours. Didn't pee till this morning, still dehydrated a little
> 
> I'm happy for the time being but I'm running out of socks and other things that require laundry
> 
> Hope she finds what she deserves, I was getting the feeling it wasn't me


sorry to hear about that dude.. hope everything works out


----------



## srh88 (Aug 15, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I hear people are paying lots of STEEM for them on the international market. List it under "frowzy, common middle age 'Murican F seeks attention - willing to expose family"


shit.. youre laughing about steem now. but finshaggy has be away for a bit. i think he hit the gold mine bought an island somewhere and is doing weird chemical hallucinogens sipping on juice boxes in the sun


----------



## StevieBevie (Aug 15, 2016)

Saved A mare and her foal from going to the slaughter house, today was a good day!


----------



## srh88 (Aug 15, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Saved A mare and her foal from going to the slaughter house, today was a good day!


was the sex good though?


----------



## StevieBevie (Aug 15, 2016)

srh88 said:


> was the sex good though?


LOL


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 15, 2016)

srh88 said:


> was the sex good though?


SRH likes three fingers in his butthole. Not four, though. He's classy. Pinky out.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 15, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> SRH likes three fingers in his butthole. Not four, though. He's classy. Pinky out.


if you cant handle 3 youre a loser


----------



## StevieBevie (Aug 15, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> SRH likes three fingers in his butthole. Not four, though. He's classy. Pinky out.


Lmao


----------



## StevieBevie (Aug 15, 2016)

Okay I saved three horses today


srh88 said:


> if you cant handle 3 youre a loser


Okay I saved three horses today


----------



## srh88 (Aug 15, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Okay I saved three horses today
> 
> Okay I saved three horses today


your filthy old meat curtains must be so worn out


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 15, 2016)

Some tri-tip and taters for dinner. Blueberry dabs for dessert. Yummeh.


----------



## StevieBevie (Aug 15, 2016)

srh88 said:


> she was "saving" them too


Absolutely, I've saved lots of childrens, babies, and adult lives, and lots of amimal lives too, something to actually be really proud.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 15, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3758314
> View attachment 3758315
> 
> Some tri-tip and taters for dinner. Blueberry dabs for dessert. Yummeh.


nice


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 15, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


OMG! I am going to search for those for real. I'd put them all over my place. In the dark, jesus is flaccid, in the light he is erect. Great find, +rep...


----------



## srh88 (Aug 15, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> OMG! I am going to search for those for real. I'd put them all over my place. In the dark, jesus is flaccid, in the light he is erect. Great find, +rep...


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 15, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


I think the holy ghost (a known pedo) did the deed...


----------



## srh88 (Aug 15, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> .......


shit man... how the hell did that happen


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 15, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3758314
> View attachment 3758315
> 
> Some tri-tip and taters for dinner. Blueberry dabs for dessert. Yummeh.


Can I come over to eat bro?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 15, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> ....


at least nothing legal wise happened.. hope it stays that way


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 15, 2016)

srh88 said:


> at least nothing legal wise happened.. hope it stays that way


So fucking stoked i'm not in jail again bro.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 15, 2016)

I won't have power again here until i jump through some hoops, but shit.
Gonna be a huge fine


----------



## srh88 (Aug 15, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> ........


hell yeah id be too... if it was me id already have my shit packed and moved into a new place lol.. sucks being in jail for growing. everyone else is there for something real and im just there like... yeah i grew some plants that never hurt anyone


----------



## srh88 (Aug 15, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I won't have power again here until i jump through some hoops, but shit.
> Gonna be a huge fine


amish style


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 15, 2016)

srh88 said:


> amish style


@justugh 
What should i do?


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 15, 2016)

Trying to still keep shit alive like a fool.

FML


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 15, 2016)

Damn, I need wheels on my gen..fucker is 220 lbs..wtf doesnt it come with wheels?!?! 
Sucks tho aero, sry bro


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 15, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> Damn, I need wheels on my gen..fucker is 220 lbs..wtf doesnt it come with wheels?!?!
> Sucks tho aero, sry bro


Mother fuckin gen sounds like a pressure washer though! No good, gotta go to the dump tomorrow, and return that gen back at costco


----------



## srh88 (Aug 15, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> Damn, I need wheels on my gen..fucker is 220 lbs..wtf doesnt it come with wheels?!?!
> Sucks tho aero, sry bro


https://www.amazon.com/Movers-Dolly-1000-weight-capacity/dp/B004PANQ2K


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 15, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Mother fuckin gen sounds like a pressure washer though! No good, gotta go to the dump tomorrow


Shut em off for a few hrs tonight so you can get some sleeps.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 15, 2016)

srh88 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Movers-Dolly-1000-weight-capacity/dp/B004PANQ2K


I have hvy duty casters! And wood! Ohhh buuuck lolol


----------



## srh88 (Aug 15, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> I have hvy duty casters! And wood! Ohhh buuuck lolol


there ya go. might make things a little easier on ya


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 15, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> Shut em off for a few hrs tonight so you can get some sleeps.


I can't even fire up any of my DE's here, they're all 240v


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 15, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> Damn, I need wheels on my gen..fucker is 220 lbs..wtf doesnt it come with wheels?!?!


I coulda bolted some on while I was out there, I didn't even think about it. If it doesn't have wheel mounts you could drill out the frame and install some.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 15, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> I coulda bolted some on while I was out there, I didn't even think about it. If it doesn't have wheel mounts you could drill out the frame and install some.


Oh shit, drilling into the frame...id fucker that up im sure. But yeah i could put the hvy fucker on that so when I push it, I hit a bunp and it tumbles over onto my face


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 15, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I can't even fire up any of my DE's here, they're all 240v


Put a cpl house lamps in there and call it


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 15, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> What a fucking dumb ass i am!!!
> 
> I've been ready to switch over to pay, but I procrastinated for too long.
> Fucking dipshit.
> ...


No,no,no. Dont do that


----------



## srh88 (Aug 15, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> What a fucking dumb ass i am!!!
> 
> I've been ready to switch over to pay, but I procrastinated for too long.
> Fucking dipshit.
> ...


so close dude.. thats really shitty.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 15, 2016)

You'll work it out bro, you are wicked smart


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 15, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I have to call them, when i'm ready...


clear your head, but without haste. 

call them first thing in the a.m. if possible,

maybe drop a good faith payment off at the office. 

staying with same company until you resolve everything may make this work still, if they can expedite for you. They want your business, get them to give you back hook-up asap.Good luck man!


----------



## justugh (Aug 15, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @justugh
> What should i do?


 whatz the ? 

or my standard answer kill them all and let god figure it out


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 15, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> ...


could be worse. they could have found child pornography on your computer, like @StevieBevie .


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 15, 2016)

yea boi plum crazy how margins have diminished but power just keeps on rising. 

You'll figure this out. 

And look on the bright side, those are some damn nice granite countertops...


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> could be worse. they could have found child pornography on your computer, like @StevieBevie .


Good thing tbey didn't come into my house at all. Especially with a black light


----------



## justugh (Aug 15, 2016)

@Aeroknow 

get a extention cord and plug it into the guys house next door bury the line 2 inches and use a plug hidden by a bush 

now rem candles make soot.....so u want a alc burner lamps .....u can get a gallon of fuel for 15 bucks in the home depot paint area 

this will work for cooking too u can use a tuna can to put littl in add a flame and u have a heater for the room and a place to cook .off of........now rem this is invisible flame to put out cap it with something and leave covered untill u need again as the alc will vape off


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 15, 2016)

justugh said:


> @Aeroknow
> 
> get a extention cord and plug it into the guys house next door bury the line 2 inches and use a plug hidden by a bush
> 
> ...


I just knew you'd come through bro.

Btw, sorry for your loss


----------



## srh88 (Aug 15, 2016)

justugh said:


> @Aeroknow
> 
> get a extention cord and plug it into the guys house next door bury the line 2 inches and use a plug hidden by a bush
> 
> ...


lol youve done this before...


----------



## justugh (Aug 15, 2016)

to keep house cool .......block all light where u sleep .....the temp in here will be several degrees lower then the house


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 15, 2016)

These little fuckstick generators only last 6 hrs. And thats with only a couple inlines plugged in. I gotta stay up all night. Gotta figure out what to keep going overnight
FML


----------



## justugh (Aug 15, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I just knew you'd come through bro.
> 
> Btw, sorry for your loss


 knuckle bump 

if u need something just ask if i know a method i will share it freely 



srh88 said:


> lol youve done this before...


yes ....yes i have ......put it this way i can live in the woods just as well as i can live in a house .......all the same to me


----------



## justugh (Aug 15, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> These little fuckstick generators only last 6 hrs. And thats with only a couple inlines plugged in. Gotta figure out what to keep going overnight
> FML


no propain ones
u get it big like 10kwh one and then run it half load ........a 20 gallon tank should get u 32 hours or more\

dry ice for the frig .....and freezer ......10 lbs will do u 1 day(get blocks not pellets )


----------



## Assinmycock99 (Aug 15, 2016)

Beau coup


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 15, 2016)

Assinmycock!

I wish i had a parrot


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 15, 2016)

Put up blue rope lights under back awning today...looks cool, I'm a sucker for lights.

 
picked up some wicker furniture last week, rest of it came in so we picked it up...


Almost time for a party here...


----------



## Assinmycock99 (Aug 15, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Assinmycock!
> 
> I wish i had a parrot


That would actually be hilarious for a parrot to say


----------



## srh88 (Aug 15, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Put up blue rope lights under back awning today...looks cool, I'm a sucker for lights.
> 
> View attachment 3758394 View attachment 3758396
> picked up some wicker furniture last week, rest of it came in so we picked it up...
> ...


that looks awesome man


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Went out and picked up 4 boxes of 55 gal. drum liners and a big ass trowel for floor tile extraction. There is no perfect tool for removing 1959 asbestos floor tile...but the ones I used yesterday weren't as big as the tile, this might work better.
> 
> All I have to do is not break them...hoping bigger removal tool might work faster.
> 
> ...


No one makes a better trowel than Marshalltown, quality


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Assinmycock!
> 
> I wish i had a parrot


Interesting sexual proclivities!

Hey I have several parrots. I'll happily add you as a virtual grandparrot if you'd like?


----------



## Assinmycock99 (Aug 15, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Interesting sexual proclivities!
> 
> Hey I have several parrots. I'll happily add you as a virtual grandparrot if you'd like?


Whats a proclit


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 15, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> No one makes a better trowel than Marshalltown, quality


Well...for $37.

It damn well better be...It works well for what I'm doing. $37 to keep asbestos out of the air works for me. An asbestos removal firm wanted $25,000 to do it...

hmmm...$37. and 3-4 days work or $25K to watch somebody else do it. Was a tough decision.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 15, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Interesting sexual proclivities!
> 
> Hey I have several parrots. I'll happily add you as a virtual grandparrot if you'd like?


Betty wants a ASSINMYCOCK!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Well...for $37.
> 
> It damn well better be...It works well for what I'm doing. $37 to keep asbestos out of the air works for me. An asbestos removal firm wanted $25,000 to do it...
> 
> hmmm...$37. and 3-4 days work or $25K to watch somebody else do it. Was a tough decision.


In high school I made my money picking up jobs on my dad's construction crew. I had 2 very precious Marshalltowns that I bought out of my own pocket because they allowed me to finish (concrete), faster/better and that was mo' money LOL So yeah I've always been a little partial to Marshalltown LOL Probably unjustifiable bias ha ha


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 15, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> In high school I made my money picking up jobs on my dad's construction crew. I had 2 very precious Marshalltowns that I bought out of my own pocket because they allowed me to finish (concrete), faster/better and that was mo' money LOL So yeah I've always been a little partial to Marshalltown LOL Probably unjustifiable bias ha ha


You're bad ass c2g!
Are you planning on going to the next bbq?


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 15, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> These little fuckstick generators only last 6 hrs. And thats with only a couple inlines plugged in. I gotta stay up all night. Gotta figure out what to keep going overnight
> FML


Mirrors!


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 15, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Put up blue rope lights under back awning today...looks cool, I'm a sucker for lights.
> 
> View attachment 3758394 View attachment 3758396
> picked up some wicker furniture last week, rest of it came in so we picked it up...
> ...


When's the rave? I can get molly from my hairdresser (love the lights btw for real  )


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 15, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Put up blue rope lights under back awning today...looks cool, I'm a sucker for lights.
> 
> View attachment 3758394 View attachment 3758396
> picked up some wicker furniture last week, rest of it came in so we picked it up...
> ...


I will bring the deviled eggs!


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 15, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> When's the rave? I can get molly from my hairdresser (love the lights btw for real  )








Oh wait thats crank nevermind


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 15, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> When's the rave? I can get molly from my hairdresser (love the lights btw for real  )



Is that who you're supposed to ask for exotic drugs? I do need a haircut.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 15, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh wait thats crank nevermind


This is gonna be my friday dance. Right after my power gets turned back on


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 15, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Is that who you're supposed to ask for exotic drugs? I do need a haircut.


that or I just ask my drummer


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 15, 2016)

Now to inject my marijuanas and pass out....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 15, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> that or I just ask my drummer


Something tells me you mesmerize your drummer .


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 15, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Something tells me you mesmerize your drummer .


Aww thanks TG. Well it's a symbiotic relationship, yes. The drum mesmerizes me and in turn.....


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> I will bring the deviled eggs!


I'd eat deviled eggs. I love deviled eggs. Where's @Metasynth that bitch owes me a steak


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 15, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I'd eat deviled eggs. I love deviled eggs. Where's @Metasynth that bitch owes me a steak


Do they give you the eggfarts?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Do they give you the eggfarts?


Yeah I'm human, but good deviled eggs are so worth it


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 15, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah I'm human, but good deviled eggs are so worth it


My ex makes DE to die for:stone ground mustard, mayo and mild curry powder. Too awesome!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> My ex makes DE to die for:stone ground mustard, mayo and mild curry powder. Too awesome!


Wasabi, that's all I gotta say........


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 15, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> My ex makes DE to die for:stone ground mustard, mayo and mild curry powder. Too awesome!


OH!!! Can you give me the recipe??


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 15, 2016)

decorated with hot paprika I hope...my Hungarian Gypsy half demands it!


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 15, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> decorated with hot paprika I hope...my Hungarian Gypsy half demands it!


You're Romani?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 15, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> OH!!! Can you give me the recipe??


That's pretty much it; proportions to taste. She got it from her mom thru her granny. She just whips it out without measuring. She'll ask me or the kids if it tastes right and its always right on bead.
Yeah and hot paprika sprinkle, although myself and one of the kids will do cayenne too


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 15, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> You're Romani?


my dad once told me his grandfather was a horse thief...

the subsequent generations have gone straight though.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> My ex makes DE to die for:stone ground mustard, mayo and mild curry powder. Too awesome!


You know I read DE as diatomaceous earth LOL (@neosapien and his snitching princess will get a good laugh over that, ha ha). PS Neo you owe me pics of her like yesterday!!


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 15, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> my dad once told me his grandfather was a horse thief...
> 
> the subsequent generations have gone straight though.


i study gypsy romani dance style too. It's absolutely gorgeous!


Singlemalt said:


> That's pretty much it; proportions to taste. She got it from her mom thru her granny. She just whips it out without measuring. She'll ask me or the kids if it tastes right and its always right on bead.
> Yeah and hot paprika sprinkle, although myself and one of the kids will do cayenne too


Ok I'll try it. But IMO D. eggs are a skill: you ca either make 'em or ya can't. I lean towards can't. They never turn out right.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 15, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> i study gypsy romani dance style too. It's absolutely gorgeous!


My dad was big on his heritage...used to take us to NYC Hungarian dinner nightclubs to watch gypsy bands with violins and cymbaloms. It was great music, melodic rhythm...but as a little kid I always wanted a hamburger and those places didn't even know what they were. Lol.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 15, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> i study gypsy romani dance style too. It's absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> Ok I'll try it. But IMO D. eggs are a skill: you ca either make 'em or ya can't. I lean towards can't. They never turn out right.


check out some recipes on the web to get an idea of the amounts per egg. Its really just a combo of the texture(more or less mayo/wet mustard) and taste that you prefer. She tastes as she whips the yolks and stuff together, adjusts on the fly


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 15, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> check out some recipes on the web to get an idea of the amounts per egg. Its really just a combo of the texture(more or less mayo/wet mustard) and taste that you prefer. She tastes as she whips the yolks and stuff together, adjusts on the fly


My mom always squeezed those yolks through a potato ricer...that's a pro tip from one of the greatest cooks ever...excuse my bias.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2016)

Ricers are pretty frou frou chi chi LOL forks is where it lives ha ha


----------



## neosapien (Aug 16, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> You know I read DE as diatomaceous earth LOL (@neosapien and his snitching princess will get a good laugh over that, ha ha). PS Neo you owe me pics of her like yesterday!!


I thought the same thing too even just looking at your quote. "Wow does she pulverize it herself too!?" Lol.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 16, 2016)

Started a bunch of Blueberry x 1988 G13/HP - Hoping to find a keeper this round.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 16, 2016)

Finally got this stoner ass electrician to come to my house.

MORE POWER!!!


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 16, 2016)

my dope cometh out hidalgo
 


you niggas too west. got that bunk, or you east coast got thet walked on.
ciudad sinoloa jalisco..
thats that west coast boo boo


get on some playa shit


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Aug 16, 2016)

max fitness.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 16, 2016)

i smoked some of the electricians gorilla glue, but it was more like gorilla poo. 

He almost shit himself when he saw my nugs.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 16, 2016)

I got high


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 16, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I got high


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 16, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


>


Lmao....been my theme song since it came out .


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 16, 2016)

Oh. One more thing.

The electrician felt the need to tell me the story of coming home early and catching his whore wife banging some dude.

Rad.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 16, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Oh. One more thing.
> 
> The electrician felt the need to tell me the story of coming home early and catching his whore wife banging some dude.
> 
> Rad.


were you the dude?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 16, 2016)

srh88 said:


> were you the dude?


 
Yes.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 16, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3759019
> Yes.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 16, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Oh. One more thing.
> 
> The electrician felt the need to tell me the story of coming home early and catching his whore wife banging some dude.
> 
> Rad.


i think we have the same electrician. is his name james?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i think we have the same electrician. is his name james?


bob banged his wife too...


bobs a legend.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i think we have the same electrician. is his name james?


My guy is John. And he looks like if you crossed John redcorn with the dude from big lebowski.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 16, 2016)

Oh and he plays in a sweet sweet native/country band.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 16, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> View attachment 3758985


Percs and crack ?
My bad M367 is a hydro 10


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 16, 2016)

yep..
popped 20 then 10 2mg kpin


----------



## justugh (Aug 16, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> yep..
> popped 20 then 10 2mg kpin


u got any lsd or shrooms or peyote 

opium or pcp would be nice too ....no mummy weed tho


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 16, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> yep..
> popped 20 then 10 2mg kpin


Aight bro....try not to over do it and have fun .


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 16, 2016)

No rain today, so I was able to get the valve covers off and clean a few stray rats turds out of there and replace the gaskets. Someone RTV siliconed the hell out of the old gaskets, I guess they reused the old ones or something. 90% of the time I spent working on them was just getting the old gaskets off.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 16, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


>



♫ I slapped some bitch in the face, because I got high... ♪ ♫


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 16, 2016)

Started building a rain catchment


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 16, 2016)

over doing was the idea.
6500mg tylenol.
200mg hydro with no tolerance..
20mg klonopin to slowly drift ti sleep and stop breathing.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 16, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> over doing was the idea.
> 6500mg tylenol.
> 200mg hydro with no tolerance..
> 20mg klonopin to slowly drift ti sleep and stop breathing.


Now why you wanna go an do some shit like that man...nothing's that bad , they'll be brighter days.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 16, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Now why you wanna go an do some shit like that man...nothing's that bad , they'll be brighter days.


 says you
been waiting a looong tume


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 16, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> says you
> been waiting a looong tume


Just gotta keep on keeping on bro till that sun shines on you plus that's kinda selfish I mean what about the ones you leave behind that care about you


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 16, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> mean what about the ones you leave behind that care about you


barkin up the wrong tree homes






you must not read qwizo posts..

anyway deuce deuce


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 16, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> barkin up the wrong tree homes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Later cuz


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 17, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> barkin up the wrong tree homes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pew pew 

If qwizo od on that. i will post yearly about how we had a bitchmade nig trying to do juvenile amounts and oding.

In my circle u cant even od eating pills bro. Less u wanna be a vit h in the afterlife.

Honest get some h and inject bro.

Put the needles down baby


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 17, 2016)

I made it to Co. Springs to visit my brother before he ships off overseas again and fell in love with a cute waitress from Alabama working in a downtown deli.



Feels like home.


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 17, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> I made it to Co. Springs to visit my brother before he ships off overseas again and fell in love with a cute waitress from Alabama working in a downtown deli.
> 
> 
> 
> Feels like home.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 17, 2016)

Sour Bubble 

Couple more runs to do. Gonna be baking all day. Fruity Pebbles squares, Chocolate Chip / Oatmeal Raisin. Maybe some Apple Bars. >>stomach grumbles<<


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 17, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3759522
> Sour Bubble
> 
> Couple more runs to do. Gonna be baking all day. Fruity Pebbles squares, Chocolate Chip / Oatmeal Raisin. Maybe some Apple Bars. >>stomach grumbles<<


I would be willing to critique the Fruity Pebble squares, you know, if you need a developed palate.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 17, 2016)

@Aeroknow 

i booked a tee time. 

last time i played i joined up with a group, and some 20 year old kid was hitting it 30 yards by me. 375 on the reg. never seen anyone hit it by me before, much less that far by. and accurate too. made my penis feel soooooooo tiny.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 17, 2016)

i think thats a burn?
idk, i burned just over to that spot and it blistered and cut my chin, and burned my left Palm...
hmmm
who knows


----------



## Walterwhiter (Aug 17, 2016)

I got lit washed the dishes did some laundry swept the house cleaned the bathroom and did some general picking up. Rockin Sublime 

This ain't no funky Reggie party!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 17, 2016)

I am watching the jays beat the yankees as I sip coffee n kahlua at work.

ll I need now is soms dark chocolate.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 17, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> ll I need now is soms dark chocolate.



i think thos is growyourowndanks territory


----------



## srh88 (Aug 17, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> View attachment 3759715
> 
> i think thats a burn?
> idk, i burned just over to that spot and it blistered and cut my chin, and burned my left Palm...
> ...


Bite the blister off


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 17, 2016)

I just puffed a joint sold 2 zips was asked for more.

I am now going to go inside make fiah tacos and eat.

Oh I still have beer in my locker


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 17, 2016)

Idk what hot sauce to try. I guess a taco for each one. 

I am so smart


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Bite the blister off


naaa just burn it. the blood hardens too

i cant feel most of my fingers


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 17, 2016)

oh yea...


20k in damage on a 150k vehicular

bullshit


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 17, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> oh yea...


that's what insurance is for.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 17, 2016)

I rebuilt two door frames today. Someone tried to kick in a door at work last night and then someone successfully kicked in a door during the middle of the day. Day time door kicker was caught though, yay! 

If my radio wasn't so loud I might have heard him as I was about a block away. I probably would have killed and eaten him though. 

Maybe that would have given these fuckers the hint that they need to calm the fuck down around that hell hole.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 17, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> that's what insurance is for.


uea but if you saw the pic beore deletion ...
most vant be fixed


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 17, 2016)

I spray-painted half a door.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 17, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I sprayed painted half a door.


Oh yeah brother, snap into a slim jim!


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 17, 2016)

My day was allot more interesting than the previous post i'm gonna delete(imo)
We caught at least 30 bass today on the lake.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 17, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> We caught at least 30 bass today on the lake.


Sounds pleasant. damn some leccy bill huh? oh shit


Met with a plumber today. Have to decide between sump pump and jet blasting a drain line which may or may not work.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 17, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Sounds pleasant. damn some leccy bill huh? oh shit
> 
> 
> Met with a plumber today. Have to decide between sump pump and jet blasting a drain line which may or may not work.


Call the right dudes bro. They'll scope out the waste line and do what is right.
Most likely a fucking tree root @srh88


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 17, 2016)

someone was kind enough to fill the old drain with pounds of potting soil. I forecasted that happening with guy when he first started. indoor dirt farming is messy.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 17, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Call the right dudes bro. They'll scope out the waste line and do what is right.
> Most likely a fucking tree root @srh88


They checked main line. This is separate drain that worked 5 years ago before tenant. No clean out. The "u" makes it impossible to clean. pressure blast maybe


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 17, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Sounds pleasant. damn some leccy bill huh? oh shit
> 
> 
> Met with a plumber today. Have to decide between sump pump and jet blasting a drain line which may or may not work.


Blast it.

@Aeroknow duuude move lol


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 17, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> Blast it.
> 
> @Aeroknow duuude move lol


Yea gonna make appt. attempted some "bladder" 20$ dealeo hooked to hose but it laughed at that bullshit and just spit more potting soil muck my way. Jack hammering the floor wld be fkd up. Chimney may fall down


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 17, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> 10 years ago, it was...


That's why they padded number and added "interest" and "fees".


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 17, 2016)

And than, if my life can't get anymore interesting right now, i got a whole grip of the power company fixing a major gas leak next to my house. Lmao.
This is right this second, looking out my kitchen window:


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 17, 2016)

FML, doesn't even do any justice. 
But seriously, i could be in jail, so fuck it


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 17, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> And than, if my life can't get anymore interesting right now, i got a whole grip of the power company fixing a major gas leak next to my house. Lmao.
> This is right this second, looking out my kitchen window:
> View attachment 3760075


I looked out the window and saw the same thing once, but all the gas company ppl were rushing towards my home. my friend was using a gasonline post hole digger, for a fence post line, and ruptured the natural gas main. the sent me a bill


----------



## oldman420 (Aug 17, 2016)

I traveled 60 miles bath ways on public fransport to pick up a 1000 watt ballast and bulb. fun fun


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 17, 2016)

I changed the solution on a few dwc buckets. Smoked lots of weedz, drank 3 40's(and counting) added an extra t5 to the veg closet. I also cut some cherry bomb clones(for next round) then went to the cona stow for a pack of cigs. The bum outside axed me for a square so I gave him 2 because I'm generous like that.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 17, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I looked out the window and saw the same thing once, but all the gas company ppl were rushing towards my home. my friend was using a gasonline post hole digger, for a fence post line, and ruptured the natural gas main. the sent me a bill


This gas leak was supposedly fixed a couple months ago.
Since then, another huge ass cedar tree is dying.
Hopefully i can convince them that the trees are both worth 63k


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 17, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> This gas leak was supposedly fixed a couple months ago.
> Since then, another huge ass cedar tree is dying.


oh man bummer if that's what's affecting the trees. i recall the first one that's hit.

good idea... try and 'settle' with gas co to pay for maybe 2/3 of leccy.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 17, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I changed the solution on a few dwc buckets. Smoked lots of weedz, drank 3 40's(and counting) added an extra t5 to the veg closet. I also cut some cherry bomb clones(for next round) then went to the cona stow for a pack of cigs. The bum outside axed me for a square so I gave him 2 because I'm generous like that.


don't give the homeless any money, they will just blow it on food and shelter.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 17, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> don't give the homeless any money, they will just blow it on food and shelter.


He didn't ask for money, he asked for a cig. And he didn't look homeless, but look at me, profiling...


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm a winner!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 17, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I'm a winner!
> View attachment 3760130


Can i borrow $10


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 17, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Can i borrow $10


No, but i'll let you use some of my vape juice


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 17, 2016)

O this was my fiah tacos. Ya i took a bite. 

It was a good dinner. Pineapple salsa pickled jalapeno. Amd hot sauces


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 17, 2016)

still though
$5280 to replace mirror and 5-10 min labir..is a little rediculous. i mean it aint like it came outmy bank im just saying.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 17, 2016)

Dats how i spend mh days. Take the slow shifts and get drunk fhsn eat foods. 

Some days I feel so fat going home. Then I remember i have cookies


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 17, 2016)

I am here by myself, family on short camping trip. For the past 2 days I have cleaned this house from top to bottom. You know the kind of deep cleaning where you get up on a ladder on the hight windowsill and go "holy fuck! look at that dust"

Our kitchen track lights had this grease sheen (gone now) but I didn'trealize how dirty stuff was. Kinda let it get away from me for the past few years. I've always been neat and orderly but hate deep cleaning the shit that no one really sees anyway. Took all day both days but this house is spotless.

Oh and i've always kept kitchen and bathrooms very clean. Can't stand a dirty kitchen/bath. ever.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 17, 2016)

i look at the weird shit (maybe)
light switches, right above andbelow door nob you know when closing doors
that kinda shit. 

i did make readies back in the day so thats prolly why


----------



## srh88 (Aug 18, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Sounds pleasant. damn some leccy bill huh? oh shit
> 
> 
> Met with a plumber today. Have to decide between sump pump and jet blasting a drain line which may or may not work.


Run a sewer machine through it


----------



## Downtowntillman (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 18, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3760100


piece 'o cake to bypass that, Aero


----------



## 420God (Aug 18, 2016)

The last couple weeks we've been having a bunch of burglaries happening in our area, about a dozen places so far. We have a good idea who's doing it but the cops don't have enough evidence yet. Luckily our house hasn't been hit but all of our neighbors have. We have the farm locked down and my sleeping schedule has been all over the place. Our family has a pretty good reputation of being crazy fuckers so we think that might be a deterrent, and the fact that we have 2 huge dogs and we're armed to the teeth. Burglaries or not, anyone makes it past my dogs and I'll do everything I can to protect my family.

Anyway, I've accomplished fishing a bit with the wife. Might head out again today.


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 18, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i look at the weird shit (maybe)
> light switches, right above andbelow door nob you know when closing doors
> that kinda shit.
> 
> i did make readies back in the day so thats prolly why


Exactly the sort of stuff I was cleaning. The shit you see everyday and forget about. Knobs, switches, pot rack, ceiling, blah blah. 



420God said:


> The last couple weeks we've been having a bunch of burglaries happening in our area, about a dozen places so far. We have a good idea who's doing it but the cops don't have enough evidence yet. Luckily our house hasn't been hit but all of our neighbors have. We have the farm locked down and my sleeping schedule has been all over the place. Our family has a pretty good reputation of being crazy fuckers so we think that might be a deterrent, and the fact that we have 2 huge dogs and we're armed to the teeth. Burglaries or not, anyone makes it past my dogs and I'll do everything I can to protect my family.
> 
> Anyway, I've accomplished fishing a bit with the wife. Might head out again today.
> 
> View attachment 3760362


Damn right (about protecting family) Lovely shot of Mrs. 420 (as usual, she's a beauty) and nice fish too. Bass? How do you guys like to cook them?


----------



## 420God (Aug 18, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Damn right (about protecting family) Lovely shot of Mrs. 420 (as usual, she's a beauty) and nice fish too. Bass? How do you guys like to cook them?


I'm having a fish fry this Friday, I batter them with tempura and beer. Otherwise I like to bake it, found some good recipes on google.

edit: Yeah, large mouth bass. 17 inches, not sure of weight.


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 18, 2016)

420God said:


> I'm having a fish fry this Friday, I batter them with tempura and beer. Otherwise I like to bake it, found some good recipes on google.
> 
> edit: Yeah, large mouth bass. 17 inches, not sure of weight.


Ahhhh Friday Fish fries...the best. They don't do that around here.


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 18, 2016)

420God said:


> Yeah, large mouth bass. 17 inches, not sure of weight.


About a pound?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 18, 2016)

420God said:


> The last couple weeks we've been having a bunch of burglaries happening in our area, about a dozen places so far. We have a good idea who's doing it but the cops don't have enough evidence yet. Luckily our house hasn't been hit but all of our neighbors have. We have the farm locked down and my sleeping schedule has been all over the place. Our family has a pretty good reputation of being crazy fuckers so we think that might be a deterrent, and the fact that we have 2 huge dogs and we're armed to the teeth. Burglaries or not, anyone makes it past my dogs and I'll do everything I can to protect my family.
> 
> Anyway, I've accomplished fishing a bit with the wife. Might head out again today.
> 
> View attachment 3760362


Dude that spot looks so calm and peaceful. I'd be the loudest one there, all drunk and screaming at the fish "GET IN THE FUCKING BOAT!!" Lol


----------



## 420God (Aug 18, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Dude that spot looks so calm and peaceful. I'd be the loudest one there, all drunk and screaming at the fish "GET IN THE FUCKING BOAT!!" Lol


You'd love it, it's a sweet little honey hole hidden away from tourists so it's not over fished and there's only 3 cabins on the whole lake. Great spot to relax for the day.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 18, 2016)

420God said:


> The last couple weeks we've been having a bunch of burglaries happening in our area, about a dozen places so far. We have a good idea who's doing it but the cops don't have enough evidence yet. Luckily our house hasn't been hit but all of our neighbors have. We have the farm locked down and my sleeping schedule has been all over the place. Our family has a pretty good reputation of being crazy fuckers so we think that might be a deterrent, and the fact that we have 2 huge dogs and we're armed to the teeth. Burglaries or not, anyone makes it past my dogs and I'll do everything I can to protect my family.
> 
> Anyway, I've accomplished fishing a bit with the wife. Might head out again today.
> 
> View attachment 3760362


Damn fine looking woman. The fish is nice


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 18, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Damn fine looking woman. The fish is nice


Lol. I was just about to do this:

To quote @Singlemalt "I'd eat that"...... And the fish looks ok too.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 18, 2016)

Got a permit through the city (237 bucks later) to do a "panel upgrade" for more grow room amps.

Now I have to call power company, have them turn shit off, install panel, sub panel, timers, install hella outlets etc etc etc.

Have inspector come sign off.

Call power company back have them turn shit back on.

Sheeeeesh. Shoulda just stole more power!


----------



## srh88 (Aug 18, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Dude that spot looks so calm and peaceful. I'd be the loudest one there, all drunk and screaming at the fish "GET IN THE FUCKING BOAT!!" Lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 18, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> . Shoulda just stole more power!


----------



## srh88 (Aug 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Run a sewer machine through it


@abe supercro ..sorry had a crazy day. made this post when i only had a second. if i were you id either rent a sewer machine or get someone out there who has one. they are like using a snake on crack. youd be amazed at the kinds messes ive cleared with mine. you feed it through the pipe and itll push through anything and it goes through a trap.. the U you were talking about lol. with no problem. 
i got a couple of em. one 60ft and the other 200ft.. whenever someone tells me they got a drain problem i bring em with me, if other ways dont work, i break em out


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


> @abe supercro ..sorry had a crazy day. made this post when i only had a second. if i were you id either rent a sewer machine or get someone out there who has one. they are like using a snake on crack. youd be amazed at the kinds messes ive cleared with mine. you feed it through the pipe and itll push through anything and it goes through a trap.. the U you were talking about lol. with no problem.
> i got a couple of em. one 60ft and the other 200ft.. whenever someone tells me they got a drain problem i bring em with me, if other ways dont work, i break em out


Not sure what a sewer machine is. One guy already went down the main clean out w the snake that has two carbide tips. There was no problem there.

The problem is a second drain and I don't think its tied into the first. First guy recc I contact a jet truck company, they will be here on Monday to blast it with water. The next day I have appt w co coming to estimate for crock and sump pump.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 18, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Not sure what a sewer machine is. One guy already went down the main clean out w the snake that has two carbide tips. There was no problem there.
> 
> The problem is a second drain and I don't think its tied into the first. First guy recc I contact a jet truck company, they will be here on Monday to blast it with water. The next day I have appt w co coming to estimate for crock and sump pump.








this is a sewer machine. a crock and a pump is a good idea. but its not going to be cheap. even if you end up with some cheap piece of crap thats going to be about 1000 in material after the plumber marks it up. then digging that crock takes a long time to get it perfect. thats the worst part. so if you go that route, hire out someone else to dig it out off craigslist or something... or someone else you know who'll do it for like 20 an hour. thats an easy 1500-2500 dollar job for me to do the whole thing
but if you can fix it with the machine.. its be about 200 tops


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 18, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


>


Looks legit.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


> this is a sewer machine. a crock and a pump is a good idea. but its not going to be cheap. even if you end up with some cheap piece of crap thats going to be about 1000 in material after the plumber marks it up. then digging that crock takes a long time to get it perfect. thats the worst part. so if you go that route, hire out someone else to dig it out off craigslist or something... or someone else you know who'll do it for like 20 an hour. thats an easy 1500-2500 dollar job for me to do the whole thing
> but if you can fix it with the machine.. its be about 200 tops


Id be willing to bet Stevie bevie could take your whole 200 foot sewer machine anally. No problem.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 18, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Id be willing to bet Stevie bevie could take your whole 200 foot sewer machine anally. No problem.


Fuckin Bob lol


----------



## srh88 (Aug 18, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Id be willing to bet Stevie bevie could take your whole 200 foot sewer machine anally. No problem.


without a doubt.. she would be begging for me


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 19, 2016)

soooo
iguess ima little late

but border checkpoint was a success. stupid dogs, i even had a piece in my pocket

to be fair, a walk around is pretty inefficient


----------



## hellmutt bones (Aug 19, 2016)

Just sold a home and did the closing.
Me and my client had champagne in the closing, then we whent out side after she got the deed and stuff and we vaped some GSC.
So she calls me 1hr later and tells me shes lost..lol.
I told her "you can tank me later noob"


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 19, 2016)

Finally got the last tent setup for automatic feeding. 30 gallon res full of Mountain Dew on a sub-pump/timer that feeds every other day. Swish.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 19, 2016)

Finally got all the layers of floor tile completely up...there were 20 different styles, brands and types...some vinyl, some vinyl with 6.4% asbestos, some asphalt, etc. It was just a cellar and they put in anything. Some were marked 'sample'... Took about 14 hrs. over 4 days between doing other things...
 
   

Lousy work but somebody had to do it... shopping around for new tile and have to find out if the new adhesives will go over old black back cut, or if it needs a skim coat 1st. It's just a cellar...except for the game room that will get a different floor after this part is done...


----------



## 420God (Aug 19, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Finally got all the layers of floor tile completely up...there were 20 different styles, brands and types...some vinyl, some vinyl with 6.4% asbestos, some asphalt, etc. It was just a cellar and they put in anything. Some were marked 'sample'... Took about 14 hrs. over 4 days between doing other things...
> View attachment 3761457
> View attachment 3761458 View attachment 3761460 View attachment 3761459
> 
> Lousy work but somebody had to do it... shopping around for new tile and have to find out if the new adhesives will go over old black back cut, or if it needs a skim coat 1st. It's just a cellar...except for the game room that will get a different floor after this part is done...


Damn, that's a lot of work. We picked up one of these for scraping tile, probably wouldn't of worked so good kicking up dust with the asbestos though.

http://www.harborfreight.com/42-in-long-reach-air-scraper-69236.html


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 19, 2016)

just 


.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3761400
> 
> Finally got the last tent setup for automatic feeding. 30 gallon res full of Mountain Dew on a sub-pump/timer that feeds every other day. Swish.


a suggestion
specific watering times dont tend to work out well for me as they progress through stages of life..

its pretty easy to get a probe that measures moisture digitally and releases water at set paramateters and continues for your desired duration to saturate the soil fpr true automation

i rarely even go to my grows now


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 19, 2016)

420God said:


> Damn, that's a lot of work. We picked up one of these for scraping tile, probably wouldn't of worked so good kicking up dust with the asbestos though.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/42-in-long-reach-air-scraper-69236.html


Yeah, it sucked. Ruined clothes, white socks, etc. crawling around under steps and behind furnace and washer/dryer, under shelves. 

That power tool remover might not work the way you want on 1959 floor tile...I went out of my way not to break them...and still wound up breaking 25%...there were places where 10 in a row broke in half, a few came up in pieces...

Was more fun when they popped right up intact...the old asphalt were the worst but they were all brittle after 57 yrs. on concrete.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 19, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> just
> 
> a suggestion
> specific watering times dont tend to work out well for me as they progress through stages of life..
> ...


I've always wanted to rig some blumats up to an arduino and try something like that.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 19, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Finally got all the layers of floor tile completely up...there were 20 different styles, brands and types...some vinyl, some vinyl with 6.4% asbestos, some asphalt, etc. It was just a cellar and they put in anything. Some were marked 'sample'... Took about 14 hrs. over 4 days between doing other things...
> View attachment 3761457
> View attachment 3761458 View attachment 3761460 View attachment 3761459
> 
> Lousy work but somebody had to do it... shopping around for new tile and have to find out if the new adhesives will go over old black back cut, or if it needs a skim coat 1st. It's just a cellar...except for the game room that will get a different floor after this part is done...


If you could clean it up, that old black tile looks pretty cool/hi dollar


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 20, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> If you could clean it up, that old black tile looks pretty cool/hi dollar


That's 1959 black cutback adhesive...possibly containing a percentage of asbestos, but toxicity is rated low and it's not friable according to asbestos websites. Hope to get it covered ASAP. I covered all the walkways with old rugs.

This pic is off internet. (Same shit)...


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 20, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> I would be willing to critique the Fruity Pebble squares, you know, if you need a developed palate.


 

They turned out alright. I ate one before I went to the hardware store the other day and wound up walking around in circles for like 3 hours.


----------



## Skuxx (Aug 20, 2016)

I thought about brushing my teeth and I threw away a few beer bottles to make room for new ones


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 20, 2016)

Skuxx said:


> I thought about brushing my teeth and I threw away a few beer bottles to make room for new ones


Its best to not brush teeth Nd gain a british accent


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 20, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


>


I have the teeth of the right ghe happiness of the left .

So happy


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 20, 2016)

No thanks to my looser younger brother electrician who is too fucked up on drugs to help his older brother out when he's in need, even though I'm always there to help the fucker out 

I installed a new riser and weather head and new service feed wires. Ready for county inspection on monday. Unfortunately i have to wait until at least Wednesday for the power company to do their thing so i can get power again.


Bought a new honda 3000 generator. The thing is hella quite. Waaaay quiter than two honda 2000's with the same load  plus, a much bigger tank.

Put a little 8k btu window ac in my master bedroom. I'm gonna sleep soooooooo good tonight finally


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 20, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> No thanks to my looser younger brother electrician who is too fucked up on drugs to help his older brother out when he's in need, even though I'm always there to help the fucker out
> 
> I installed a new riser and weather head and new service feed wires. Ready for county inspection on monday. Unfortunately i have to wait until at least Wednesday for the power company to do their thing so i can get power again.
> View attachment 3762297
> ...


Wednesday? WTF, It's Saturday now, can't they speed that shit up?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 20, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That's 1959 black cutback adhesive...possibly containing a percentage of asbestos, but toxicity is rated low and it's not friable according to asbestos websites. Hope to get it covered ASAP. I covered all the walkways with old rugs.
> 
> This pic is off internet. (Same shit)...
> 
> View attachment 3761898


We did the same on an old house. Had someone come look at it. We just cleaned and covered it.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 23, 2016)

I walked in the grow room and all the fans were off, but the lights were still on! They are on a different breaker. It was hot as fuck in there. I immediately turned everything off and got to trouble shooting. After checking the switch and every socket on that circuit I found the culprit. It was a melted socket! I switched it out for a new one and got everything back up and running. 

It was a bit of a wtf moment but I'm good now. Time for a much needed beer. I've been at this pretty much all day. Because it wasn't as easy as just swapping out a socket. I had to move everything to check all of the other sockets. Then move everything back and clean up.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 23, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I walked in the grow room and all the fans were off, but the lights were still on! They are on a different breaker. It was hot as fuck in there. I immediately turned everything off and got to trouble shooting. After checking the switch and every socket on that circuit I found the culprit. It was a melted socket! I switched it out for a new one and got everything back up and running.
> 
> It was a bit of a wtf moment but I'm good now. Time for a much needed beer. I've been at this pretty much all day. Because it wasn't as easy as just swapping out a socket. I had to move everything to check all of the other sockets. Then move everything back and clean up.


sorry dude.. i was hanging out in your grow and didnt have a lighter for my joint. so i popped the socket. just be glad i got the fire out pretty quickly


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 23, 2016)

installed 3 new systems,chopped 2 cable wires ( love that part,hate cable) realigned an old lady's dish n called it a day with 170$ in my hands


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 23, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I walked in the grow room and all the fans were off, but the lights were still on! They are on a different breaker. It was hot as fuck in there. I immediately turned everything off and got to trouble shooting. After checking the switch and every socket on that circuit I found the culprit. It was a melted socket! I switched it out for a new one and got everything back up and running.
> 
> It was a bit of a wtf moment but I'm good now. Time for a much needed beer. I've been at this pretty much all day. Because it wasn't as easy as just swapping out a socket. I had to move everything to check all of the other sockets. Then move everything back and clean up.


what reason 4 the socket 2 melt ? if wiring n gear is proper a socket melt shouldn't happen


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 23, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> what reason 4 the socket 2 melt ? if wiring n gear is proper a socket melt shouldn't happen


I randomly go around sticking my dick in the sockets sooooooo.... Idk


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 23, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I walked in the grow room and all the fans were off, but the lights were still on! They are on a different breaker. It was hot as fuck in there. I immediately turned everything off and got to trouble shooting. After checking the switch and every socket on that circuit I found the culprit. It was a melted socket! I switched it out for a new one and got everything back up and running.
> 
> It was a bit of a wtf moment but I'm good now. Time for a much needed beer. I've been at this pretty much all day. Because it wasn't as easy as just swapping out a socket. I had to move everything to check all of the other sockets. Then move everything back and clean up.


I hate those kind of horror stories...I have some remodeling plans in my room before starting up inside again...we're running a 2nd line from the box into there next month. It's fucking fabulous as it gets to have an electrician who grows!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 23, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I hate those kind of horror stories...I have some remodeling plans in my room before starting up inside again...we're running a 2nd line from the box into there next month. It's fucking fabulous as it gets to have an electrician who grows!


My buddy is an electrician and I was thinking about seeing what we can work out for him to come install a 220 or an extra breaker for that room.


Edit: fucking autocorrect


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 23, 2016)

Put up blind like roll down shades in game room today...

Made 3 new shelves (one to cover a brad nail that poked out sideways...son of a bitch)...

Got rubber chair leg covers for all 8 outdoor wicker chairs...they were leaving rust spots on new stone in little courtyard...wicker furniture but it's wrapped around metal and I bought floor models @ 60% off end of season...so fuckers moved them around all summer at store and wore the thin rubber off the bottoms...

Got floor tile ordered and on the way...

Ordered a real nice wicker loveseat glider, my daughter wanted it...she doesn't ask for much so I ordered it...another end of season sale item...

And I had some pics...but they'll have to wait I guess...with the missing file upload button...

Another busy day...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 23, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I randomly go around sticking my dick in the sockets sooooooo.... Idk


Do you stick a fuse in your pee hole so you don't get fried?


----------



## hellmutt bones (Aug 23, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I walked in the grow room and all the fans were off, but the lights were still on! They are on a different breaker. It was hot as fuck in there. I immediately turned everything off and got to trouble shooting. After checking the switch and every socket on that circuit I found the culprit. It was a melted socket! I switched it out for a new one and got everything back up and running.
> 
> It was a bit of a wtf moment but I'm good now. Time for a much needed beer. I've been at this pretty much all day. Because it wasn't as easy as just swapping out a socket. I had to move everything to check all of the other sockets. Then move everything back and clean up.


Thats a culprit for hermies


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 23, 2016)

hellmutt bones said:


> Thats a culprit for hermies


Your mom's a hermie


----------



## hellmutt bones (Aug 23, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Your mom's a hermie


Ur grow is all hermie.

Tham that was too easy...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 23, 2016)

hellmutt bones said:


> Ur grow is all hermie.
> 
> Tham that was too easy...


Nah homie, that's was pretty lame. A small heat spike for an hr or 2 never caused a hermie. Wtf are you talking about?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 23, 2016)

hellmutt bones said:


> Ur grow is all hermie.
> 
> Tham that was too easy...


If you wanted to lick Gary's butthole you could have just asked him.

He's pretty giving like that.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 23, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> My buddy is an election and I was thinking about seeing what we can work out for him to come install a 220 or an extra breaker for that room.


Its not hard to do.

I rewired the whole rental trailer I showed.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 23, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Its not hard to do.
> 
> I rewired the whole rental trailer I showed.


I would rather trust my homie who does this for a living. I'm sure he'd rather work a deal out with me instead of buying it from me so it's a win win.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 23, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I would rather trust my homie who does this for a living. I'm sure he'd rather work a deal out with me instead of buying it from me so it's a win win.


I get it.

I was just saying its not as scary as people make it out to be.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 23, 2016)

hellmutt bones said:


> Ur grow is all hermie.
> 
> Tham that was too easy...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 23, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Its not hard to do.
> 
> I rewired the whole rental trailer I showed.


I do minor stuff, change an outlet or a switch...
but running new lines out of a box is scary.

My electrician is fucking fearless. He put a new entrance and 200 amp box in at my project house...
In February...30° out...on a Saturday...without the power company or an inspector...for $100 cash. I refused to take advantage of him so I gave him a full quart jar of Lemon Kush with another $150 in it besides the kush. Fuckin' guy would come out at 3AM if I needed him...and I take care of those kind of friends. I also give him seeds and always get samples back. Definitely a great friend with skills.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 23, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I do minor stuff, change an outlet or a switch...
> but running new lines out of a box is scary.
> 
> My electrician is fucking fearless. He put a new entrance and 200 amp box in at my project house...
> In February...30° out...on a Saturday...without the power company or an inspector...for $100 cash. I refused to take advantage of him so I gave him a full quart jar of Lemon Kush with another $150 in it besides the kush. Fuckin' guy would come out at 3AM if I needed him...and I take care of those kind of friends. I also give him seeds and always get samples back. Definitely a great friend with skills.


Word, my electrician buddy gets cheaper bags than most people do. He talked me through the socket swap out. It wasn't a big deal, but I had to ask him why the room light worked but not all of the outlets. He told me to check the switch and then follow it to the closest outlet and keep checking sockets from there. I found that the 2 first sockets were good and it was the third that was melted. Even though he didn't do anything other than talk to me on the phone I'm still gonna hook him up. You're right you gotta keep your people happy. Plus we go out to the country to shoot guns and blow shit up with my other homie Phil. So it's not even a question if ole boy is gonna get hooked up.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I walked in the grow room and all the fans were off, but the lights were still on! They are on a different breaker. It was hot as fuck in there. I immediately turned everything off and got to trouble shooting. After checking the switch and every socket on that circuit I found the culprit. It was a melted socket! I switched it out for a new one and got everything back up and running.
> 
> It was a bit of a wtf moment but I'm good now. Time for a much needed beer. I've been at this pretty much all day. Because it wasn't as easy as just swapping out a socket. I had to move everything to check all of the other sockets. Then move everything back and clean up.


OMG your canopy hit 106, NO WAY!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> OMG your canopy hit 106, NO WAY!


Lol you know I keep my shit in the low to mid 70's but yup, it got up to about 95. Not too bad and it wasn't for long.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Word, my electrician buddy gets cheaper bags than most people do. He talked me through the socket swap out. It wasn't a big deal, but I had to ask him why the room light worked but not all of the outlets. He told me to check the switch and then follow it to the closet outlet and keep checking sockets from there. I found that the 2 first sockets were good and it was the third that was melted. Even though he didn't do anything other than talk to me on the phone I'm still gonna hook him up. You're right you gotta keep your people happy. Plus we go out to the country to shoot guns and blow shit up with my other homie Phil. So it's not even a question if ole boy is gonna get hooked up.


I love you guy, smoke less pot, edible is where it's at.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lol you know I keep my shit in the low to mid 70's but yup, it got up to about 95. Not too bad and it wasn't for long.


Babz I just harvested an entire table of seed crop. We hit 105 on the reg last month. You kids crack me up.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I love you guy, smoke less pot, edible is where it's at.


I do edibles every now and again, but with as much as I drink Mrs Goodson would find me face down ass up on the living room floor if I ate edibles all the time. 



curious2garden said:


> Babz I just harvested an entire table of seed crop. We hit 105 on the reg last month. You kids crack me up.


I don't doubt that you can grow in those temps. I just can't do it. My shit would be all ugly and brown. I can keep em pretty in my temp range.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I do edibles every now and again, but with as much as I drink Mrs Goodson would find me face down ass up on the living room floor if I ate edibles all the time.
> 
> 
> I don't doubt that you can grow in those temps. I just can't do it. My shit would be all ugly and brown. I can keep em pretty in my temp range.


You kids and the pretty. I'm in it for the fuck up. (seriously you grow prettier shit than I can dream -- placebo biatchez)


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 23, 2016)

I changed my sig. 


It iz teh cuteseseses.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> I changed my sig.
> 
> 
> It iz teh cuteseseses.


Really iz! 

I chopped an entire seed table WOOT!!! Now to wait until they dry and process them, ugh........


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Really iz!


I found it by accident and said "I must haz..."


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> I found it by accident and said "I must haz..."


I 'fishully 'dopt you


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I 'fishully 'dopt you


Yay! 

Everyone is super jelly of me now.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 23, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I do minor stuff, change an outlet or a switch...
> but running new lines out of a box is scary.
> 
> My electrician is fucking fearless. He put a new entrance and 200 amp box in at my project house...
> In February...30° out...on a Saturday...without the power company or an inspector...for $100 cash. I refused to take advantage of him so I gave him a full quart jar of Lemon Kush with another $150 in it besides the kush. Fuckin' guy would come out at 3AM if I needed him...and I take care of those kind of friends. I also give him seeds and always get samples back. Definitely a great friend with skills.


I wont say where but after the military I was an industrial maint tech. 440 triple phase. Plc, ladder logic. I have done some scary stuff. Osha kind of goes out the window if shutting down the line for too long will ruin thousands in product.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I wont say where but after the military I was an industrial maint tech. 440 triple phase. Plc, ladder logic. I have done some scary stuff. Osha kind of goes out the window if shutting down the line for too long will ruin thousands in product.


Look would you come visit me and clean up my 'lectric? I'll smoke you and provide you with some genetics and of course Dizzyland!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 23, 2016)

The military taught me to be a jack of all trades, master of none.

I just wont pay someone to do something.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> Yay!
> 
> Everyone is super jelly of me now.


Come visit me and help me with some heavy lifting! I could use a young, gun like you


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> The military taught me to be a jack off all trades, master of none.
> 
> I just wont pay someone to do something.


They taught you to jack-off what?? LOL Help an old lady here............


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 23, 2016)

I just finished skinning a buck


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Look would you come visit me and clean up my 'lectric? I'll smoke you and provide you with some genetics and of course Dizzyland!


I'm not licensed. I got enough time on the job to go take the test. I just got into other things and it got put on the back burner. I have an airframe license.

In this state a license is not required on the industrial side as long as a master electrician is on sight. 

They do it with houses to. Have 5-6 helpers wiring houses under one electrician.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Come visit me and help me with some heavy lifting! I could use a young, gun like you


Maybe one of these days.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> They taught you to jack-off what?? LOL Help an old lady here............


I fixed it.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> They taught you to jack-off what?? LOL Help an old lady here............


Oh! Um yes. Of course. Lol.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> I just finished skinning a buck


post a picture of your elbow.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> post a picture of your elbow.


I would butt .............


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> post a picture of your elbow.


don't b shy like that,if u want a dick pick just ask nicely,no need to be coy


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I would butt .............


he wants 2 see my muscles but he's shy


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> he wants 2 see my muscles but he's shy


tell us all about the false flag aid workers infecting africans with ebola.

then tell us about how the earth is flat.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> he wants 2 see my muscles but he's shy


Just who the fuck are you?


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 23, 2016)

I woke up around 1:30pm and sold 2 ounces to this suburban guy for $900. I almost felt bad about it, but somehow managed to sidestep that landmine. Weather was amazing, so I went on a long bike ride to the zoo, took off my shirt and lied down to get some sun. Next thing I knew, someone shot me with a tranq dart and threw me in the ape cage. I was like, WTF? The gorillas were a bit menacing at first. Luckily, I had some weed on me and smoked them all up. They were pretty chill after that. I climbed out, got on my bike, picked up a burrito and went home to shower. I smelled like an ape, but not sure they had anything to do with that. Practiced music for few hours, now it's time to trim up the last of this harvest. Pretty good day...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> tell us all about the false flag aid workers infecting africans with ebola.
> 
> then tell us about how the earth is flat.





whitebb2727 said:


> I wont say where but after the military I was an industrial maint tech. 440 triple phase. Plc, ladder logic. I have done some scary stuff. Osha kind of goes out the window if shutting down the line for too long will ruin thousands in product.


I almost forgot, have you seen the guys who ride the birds and wear this crazy ass suits, amazing kids


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I almost forgot, have you seen the guys who ride the birds and wear this crazy ass suits, amazing kids


I haven't.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I haven't.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


>


Oh. Yes I've seen those. They had those delta birds at the base I was raised on.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Oh. Yes I've seen those. They had those delta birds at the base I was raised on.


Yah in my next life I'm flyin' those birds LOL ha ha


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> Maybe one of these days.


I'll teach you how to surf .........


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 23, 2016)

Outside of the normal chaotic work stuff, I gave blood today.

And yesterday, and the day before, and so on till we're back to last winter again.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Outside of the normal chaotic work stuff, I gave blood today.
> 
> And yesterday, and the day before, and so on till we're back to last winter again.


I'm pro pie but con mosquito


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I'm pro pie but con mosquito


I remember back in the old days when I lived at the beach in the summer, most of the pie came with a side of mosquito bites to the derrière


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 23, 2016)

I like hair pie.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 23, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I like hair pie.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 23, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I like hair pie.


Spread leg pie.


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 23, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> Outside of the normal chaotic work stuff, I gave blood today.
> 
> And yesterday, and the day before, and so on till we're back to last winter again.


don't get your meme....Everyone knows you need vodka to make a pie


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 24, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Spread leg pie.


Peanut butter party?

That's an old one from high school days.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 24, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I randomly go around sticking my dick in the sockets sooooooo.... Idk


sounds hot


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 24, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Peanut butter party?
> 
> That's an old one from high school days.


I'm not sure. Is that where you spread pb on your junk and let the dog lick it off.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 24, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I'm not sure. Is that where you spread pb on your junk and let the dog lick it off.


No...girls used to say that when we were like 15 referring to spreading their legs...as in 'treat me right and we'll have a peanutbutter party.'


You'd have to be pretty fucked up to do the dog thing.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 24, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> No...girls used to say that when we were like 15 referring to spreading their legs...as in 'treat me right and we'll have a peanutbutter party.'
> 
> 
> You'd have to be pretty fucked up to do the dog thing.


I've never done the dog thing. Just that morbid humor showing up.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 24, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> No...girls used to say that when we were like 15 referring to spreading their legs...as in 'treat me right and we'll have a peanutbutter party.'


Never heard it called that either, I'll have to try that on the Mrs.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 24, 2016)

I've been doing pecker exercises for about two years now. Something like that. I don't remember how long. The ole lady finally told me to quit that my junk has grown enough.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 24, 2016)

peanut butter party huh?....

no wonder vagisil got so popular


----------



## primabudda (Aug 24, 2016)

i ac lol 

i acomplished ahhhh !!! spelling acomplished with out google !!!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 24, 2016)

primabudda said:


> I used a VPN to make shitty posts on a forum where everyone hates me and I've been banned like 50 times.


Seems legit.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 24, 2016)

primabudda said:


> i ac lol
> 
> i acomplished ahhhh !!! spelling acomplished with out google !!!


Why not try Blue Wizard's new avi on for size?


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 24, 2016)

so im at work mindin my own business...
headphones in rolling a blunt in the bathroom, i open the stall to see security talking to a few guys. it smells like marijuana in here. im like woop better flush the rillo guts. im walking out, some asshat is like well just drug test everybody here.


anyway point of the story, security was like we got a report of marijuana use in the restroom. it seems someone was smoking in here but iy doesnt smell fresh

im offended, i just broke up some dank and he thinks ut smells like stale smoke.. ugh
fuck you man, shit was dank


i also saw a beaver or badger or some shit today


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 24, 2016)

WTF - thought you owned that place and it was a subsidiary of your cattle ranch/trucking company/pharma enterprise. How dare they! Just fire those security guards but spare their lives.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 24, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i saw a beaver ...today


Pics?


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 24, 2016)

lol.. 
officially i work for pharma, but they all know im the boss









no, im a failure. . .
it looked like a super rat, it was swimming along, dove under water a bit. and then it was gone


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 24, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> lol..
> officially i work for pharma, but they all know im the boss
> no, im a failure. . .
> it looked like a super rat, it was swimming along, dove under water a bit. and then it was gone


You do ok. Just keep reminding them you're 'king'.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 24, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> lol..
> officially i work for pharma, but they all know im the boss
> 
> 
> ...


one of these 2?


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 24, 2016)

they need no reminder. my intellectual prowess, knowledge and understanding of drug design.


oh actually that reminds me, idk if i shared this. this dude at workm suoer jelly...really wants ma dick told my boss and someone in safety or some shit idk some acronym anyway 
he was like qwizo definitely do i n drugs and drinking at work and took a pic of some shit in my desk. so guy calls me. hey qwizo, we uh got a report youve been drinking and doin drugs blah blah such and such. anyway so they let me know, but that the picture was blurry hint hint. and they are going to lunch..i get someone to clean my desk, they ge back from an extended lunch. call yhe worker back like ay pic was blurry we couldn't really see. he says oh well its not hear anymore. 

sounds like he has something against ol qwizo , so he's transferred. then because i couldn't technically doit. after transfer and my rec he fired


hehehehehehe 
suck it


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 24, 2016)

the king showed that mthrfkr.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 24, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> they need no reminder. my intellectual prowess, knowledge and understanding of drug design.
> 
> 
> oh actually that reminds me, idk if i shared this. this dude at workm suoer jelly...really wants ma dick told my boss and someone in safety or some shit idk some acronym anyway
> ...


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 24, 2016)

*sighs

as i said the day i got divorced, how am i a king without my queen


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 24, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> they need no reminder. my intellectual prowess, knowledge and understanding of drug design.
> 
> 
> oh actually that reminds me, idk if i shared this. this dude at workm suoer jelly...really wants ma dick told my boss and someone in safety or some shit idk some acronym anyway
> ...




that was a pretty awesome moment, i was out of town as i have been lately. i imagine his face as the shit aint there and then them knowingly make him look retarded 







im pretty proud of it actually


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 24, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> No thanks to my looser younger brother electrician who is too fucked up on drugs to help his older brother out when he's in need, even though I'm always there to help the fucker out
> 
> I installed a new riser and weather head and new service feed wires. Ready for county inspection on monday. Unfortunately i have to wait until at least Wednesday for the power company to do their thing so i can get power again.
> View attachment 3762297
> ...


It's looking like i'll be turned back on tomorrow.
This is what i'm already feeling like though


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 24, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> one of these 2?


1) Wombat
2) Capybara
3) Kevin Bacon

What did I win?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 24, 2016)

Catching up from yesterday when pic uploads were broke...
Put up matching little shelves on both faux beams in game room (after poking through one with a brad nail that didn't shoot in straight).
 

to cover up this...
 

Put up new shades in game room...run off a push button, neat!
At $60 each...they should go up on voice command.
 
 
Made matching shelf for other side of kitchen sink...per special request
 
matches other side I pictured here in April...
 

put together umbrella table support stand underneath table...my crew is down to me and one other guy now that our college guy returned to school, and my guy had to leave early for Dr's. appt. (my 2 man crew is 126 yrs. old between us, Lol.)...So I had to ackwardly lift table over stand by myself then evelavate it on 2 upside down Lowe's bucket to tighten the hardware...looks nice though.

 

Looking forward to building the new bar in game room soon...have to get floor in first though, and everybody tells me we have to skim coat that old black cutback adhesive to guarantee adherence...work-work-work.


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 24, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I'm not sure. Is that where you spread pb on your junk and let the dog lick it off.


That's what I thought. It was "the" joke in jr. hi



tangerinegreen555 said:


> No...girls used to say that when we were like 15 referring to spreading their legs...as in 'treat me right and we'll have a peanutbutter party.'
> 
> 
> You'd have to be pretty fucked up to do the dog thing.


Sorry Tange, I'm still not getting it: "treat me right and we'll -what???" You mean the girls use the PB??? wtf for? I mean why necessary? (ok so I'm baked and pontificating)


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 24, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> That's what I thought. It was "the" joke in jr. hi
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Tange, I'm still not getting it: "treat me right and we'll -what???" You mean the girls use the PB??? wtf for? I mean why necessary? (ok so I'm baked and pontificating)


So, I lick the pb off the tang?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 24, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Sorry Tange, I'm still not getting it: "treat me right and we'll -what???" You mean the girls use the PB??? wtf for? I mean why necessary? (ok so I'm baked and pontificating)





whitebb2727 said:


> So, I lick the pb off the tang?


Jeez guys...it was like circa 1969 and it had nothing to do with actual peanut butter. Lol.

The girls who went to school where I did called sex a 'peanut butter party'. It was a 15 yr. old girIs term. But (Lol.) I didn't know what they meant either until one of them personally showed me, so I can see how it's confusing .


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 24, 2016)

wait you were shown and it allmade sense?!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 24, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Jeez guys...it was like circa 1969 and it had nothing to do with actual peanut butter. Lol.
> 
> The girls who went to school where I did called sex a 'peanut butter party'. It was a 15 yr. old girIs term. But (Lol.) I didn't know what they meant either until one of them personally showed me, so I can see how it's confusing .


I was just carrying the joke on. I made that last statement in jest.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 24, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I was just carrying the joke on. I made that last statement in jest.


I know


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 24, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> wait you were shown and it allmade sense?!


Indeed...everything became a lot more clear going forward.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 24, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> So, I lick the pb off the tang?


So what's the need for the PB? I mean there's fresh tang - like putting OJ into a good Gin.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 24, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I know


Lol. I'm a little high.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 24, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> So what's the need for the PB? I mean there's fresh tang - like putting OJ into a good Gin.


I like my tang straight up to.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 24, 2016)

Ever wonder why almond butter is more runny than penis butter? And what's crunchy anyways, kidney stones?


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 24, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Indeed...everything became a lot more clear going forward.


ok so check this out.if you pretend tobe a chick and reenact....

ill do you a whole .03 per like


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 24, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Lol. I'm a little high.


Apparently I need to plug in the Vape.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 24, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Lol. I'm a little high.


Indeed..I give up trying to focus


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 24, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Apparently I need to plug in the Vape.


Ok - I'll just check that off the list now.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 24, 2016)

I didn't accomplish shit,got rained out and missed out on 4 jobs for 220$,not a good day


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 25, 2016)

i swear everytime i get an unexpected pm i think its sunni and im hesitant to look

i feel abused


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 25, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i swear everytime i get an unexpected pm i think its sunni and im hesitant to look
> 
> i feel abused


oh you are brah. I mean you got that show cheaters with Joey Greco.....he is a PHENOMANOL actor, plus ole walker Texas kickboy. ya can't go WRONG in Texas now can ya?


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 25, 2016)

true true, i need to remember the bigger picture even abused spouses stay for texas


----------



## primabudda (Aug 25, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> I didn't accomplish shit,got rained out and missed out on 4 jobs for 220$,not a good day


rained out ? 

what the fucks that mean ? 



you mean snowed in ha ha !! 


rained out ?


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 25, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Jeez guys...it was like circa 1969 .


Of course it was


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 25, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I like my tang straight up to.


If yer tang is straight up, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 25, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If yer tang is straight up, you're doing it wrong.


Depends on how you do it.


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 25, 2016)

I didn't even have to click that & already those diminutive shrill rodents are running around in my head.


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 25, 2016)

The only thing Iplan to accomplish today after finishing this most delicious breakfast is to blow up the tube and float the river w/ copious amounts of beer and weed


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 25, 2016)

my beautiful hippy city. take an oz, grab a girl, renta canoe or variety of fun things abd head out on the river topless through downtown..


i giess i coulda waited for the pics to finish uploading 







thanks fpr the idea


----------



## buzzardbreath (Aug 25, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> my beautiful hippy city. take an oz, grab a girl, renta canoe or variety of fun things abd head out on the river topless through downtown..View attachment 3765314View attachment 3765315
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been there, cool place but it was +100 degrees and springs were full. Had to find another swim hole.

Saw a gajillion bats fly from under a bridge later that day. Got a ticket in Waco on way back to Airport. Dick copper.


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 25, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> my beautiful hippy city. take an oz, grab a girl, renta canoe or variety of fun things abd head out on the river topless through downtown..View attachment 3765314View attachment 3765315
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends on the girl


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 25, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Depends on the girl



we're talking bout a qwizo approved girl.. the kind where we don't get a ticket for being topless in public.





cant really go wrong in a college town that also identifies as a hippy town though.
keep austin weird





buzzardbreath said:


> Been there, cool place but it was +100 degrees and springs were full. Had to find another swim hole.
> 
> Saw a gajillion bats fly from under a bridge later that day. Got a ticket in Waco on way back to Airport. Dick copper.


that sucks, yea as a local..born and raised, i now where to go to be all alone or in a crowd..biu in general on weekday mornings its pretty perfect. quiet enough to bring my crazed dog off a leash.

and i dont think weve hit a hundred this year. been super mild past couple years, alot of flooding but great for me


glad you saw the bats, they can be cool as well


----------



## buzzardbreath (Aug 25, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> we're talking bout a qwizo approved girl.. the kind where we don't get a ticket for being topless in public.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was in 2013, had family there. 

I'll never forget a place I ate at while there, it was a restaurant that overlooked a huge ass lake. Lake was nearly empty because of drought. Huge mansions with no lake, it was a cool view.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 25, 2016)

buzzardbreath said:


> This was in 2013, had family there.
> 
> I'll never forget a place I ate at while there, it was a restaurant that overlooked a huge ass lake. Lake was nearly empty because of drought. Huge mansions with no lake, it was a cool view.




soundslike the oasis. it had gotten pretty dry, in '11 we had 12months no measurable rain fall and 100 days over 100°
but
in a matter of 30 days we filled lake travis lastyear. when i say flooding i mean it. 30inches in 30 days.ir was pretty bad some parts. there's a sweet timelapse of the lake on YouTube 
we kept filling, lotta rain this year too.



my houses are looking beautiful again


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 25, 2016)

My dog (and possibly myself) pissed in my bed last night. So I cleaned the sheets did some domestic shit and was pumped how good the bed smelt. Then I hated how clean it was and had to stink it up.

Much better.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 25, 2016)

It's been a week of brass tacks on a big remodel. My friend owns the job, I am contracted by him. I'm fucking tired, but not exasperated. It's a good bunch of guys on this job. Tonight I've been snapping the tips off of some well-aged og and I am pretty buzzed. So much so, that my head is kind of titled sideways as I type this, you know?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> I didn't accomplish shit,got rained out and missed out on 4 jobs for 220$,not a good day


@bu$hleaguer I think you need to up your prices, this one's getting $55/blow job!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 25, 2016)

eye exaggerate said:


> It's been a week of brass tacks on a big remodel. My friend owns the job, I am contracted by him. I'm fucking tired, but not exasperated. It's a good bunch of guys on this job. Tonight I've been snapping the tips off of some well-aged og and I am pretty buzzed. So much so, that my head is kind of titled sideways as I type this, you know?


*Reads with tilted head*

I know.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 26, 2016)

Put 3lbs of last years trim into a cement mixer with 10lbs of dry ice & turned it on for 10mins....I attached a kief catcher with 150mic screen to the mixer opening & out came 55gr of kief for rosin squishing...






hold on a min i'm loading more pictures...


----------



## doublejj (Aug 26, 2016)

I'll press all this into solvent free rosin tomorrow...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 26, 2016)

I've just woken up from cutting a 28 light grow for 2 days. There were 5 of us. It was long...we got paid nicely though!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 26, 2016)

Lol, I went to bed after that post and I woke up again at midday!! (Then we went to the playa nudista and had a pizza)...


Anyway tonight, I've achieved something huge! I'm so happy and it's so meant to be.

I got taken to an English grow house today (out here in spain) by my Spanish friend. Turns out that these guys have just fixed their friend who had breast cancer and want to supply my friend with FREE RSO until she gets better from hers!

This is amazing news as their last harvest was rubbish and they are low on family funds to buy it. I'm going to the hospital tomorrow to tell her! The sooner she gets on it the better!


----------



## srh88 (Aug 26, 2016)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3765947
> 
> View attachment 3765948
> View attachment 3765949
> ...


wow.. thats an awesome idea


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 26, 2016)

Just finished cutting this. About a quarter done. 

Then I gotta split it all.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 26, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3766546
> Just finished cutting this. About a quarter done.
> 
> Then I gotta split it all.


Dude. Rent a damn splitter come on now.

Nice saw Btw


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 26, 2016)

Still no mother fucking power. I sware these assholes are fucking with me

Cherry pie ^^^^^


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 26, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Dude. Rent a damn splitter come on now.
> 
> Nice saw Btw


Oh. You know it! Neighbor has one. Gonna give him some wood to use it. 

That's what I mean by splitting it. Haha


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 26, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Still no mother fucking power. I sware these assholes are fucking with me
> View attachment 3766565


Assholes!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 26, 2016)

How do you charge your vape?


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 26, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> How do you charge your vape?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 26, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3766567


Vapers gunna vape


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 26, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Vapers gunna vape


I'm a hipster with a neckbeard. You didn't know bruh?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 26, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I'm a hipster with a neckbeard. You didn't know bro?


I bet you even drive a truck


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 26, 2016)

all that really even matters is this in the morning
 
As long as that thing has power, so do i


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 26, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I bet you even drive a truck


Well kind of.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 26, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> all that really even matters is this in the morning
> View attachment 3766569
> As long as that thing has power, so do i


Gas or lectric stove? I've manually lit my gas stove when power out


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 26, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Gas or lectric stove? I've manually lit my gas stove when power out


Lame ol electric


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 26, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Lame ol electric


The solid glass surfaces are a slick clean look. I'd prefer an electric in a hse. with a tenant, safer i think.

still haven't gotten a manual coffee grinder, tempting fate. It's on the to do list.
Then I could def make pour-over java w/ a gas stove during off period.

looks like big pepper mill and about an ounce


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 26, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> The solid glass surfaces are a slick clean look. I'd prefer an electric in a hse. with a tenant, safer i think.
> 
> still haven't gotten a manual coffee grinder, tempting fate. It's on the to do list.
> Then I could def make pour-over java w/ a gas stove during off period.
> ...


I fought off the use of the one-shot keurig until just a little while ago. Love them now


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 26, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3766546
> Just finished cutting this. About a quarter done.
> 
> Then I gotta split it all.


i really shld get my wood stove goin again this winter, gotta change fiberglass cord gasket around door. Oh, guess I need to process some timber as well heh. Id be surprised if I got off my ass and did that. save mega on fuel though!


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 26, 2016)

Hope you learned your lesson Aero: water, stove and oven must be gas or propane. I'm rural and the power goes out a few times per year usually only a couple hours. One time it was out for 4 days, I still could cook & take hot showers and heat with the oven.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 26, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I fought off the use of the one-shot keurig until just a little while ago. Love them now


Good to see ya eating yer Oatmeal.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 26, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> i really shld get my wood stove goin again this winter, gotta change fiberglass cord gasket around door. Oh, guess I need to process some timber as well heh. Id be surprised if I got off my ass and did that. save mega on fuel though!


Not sure that it gets as cold here as it does where you live bro, but it's all i use. Excuse the mess
 
It's all i use for heat in the winter. Even when snowing cold


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 26, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> all that really even matters is this in the morning
> View attachment 3766569
> As long as that thing has power, so do i


The quaker oats? Good odea they are good for energy. 

nd pooping


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 26, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Hope you learned your lesson Aero: water, stove and oven must be gas or propane. I'm rural and the power goes out a few times per year usually only a couple hours. One time it was out for 4 days, I still could cook & take hot showers and heat with the oven.


I'm mostly rural but they restore my power quick after a storm. I need a generator to switch hot water heater on. Furnace would need slight modification too. Can't flush toilets either without genny, well a few flushes then that's it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 26, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Hope you learned your lesson Aero: water, stove and oven must be gas or propane. I'm rural and the power goes out a few times per year usually only a couple hours. One time it was out for 4 days, I still could cook & take hot showers and heat with the oven.


I'm good bro.
Water is Ng tankless(still need to plug in the low voltage controller though)
And if i really feel like cooking something up. I'd use my grill i got in the truck that we used on the river today 



What's funny is the people who think pellet stoves are the shit(been there)
When power goes out, no hopper auto feed and no blower


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 26, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Dude. Rent a damn splitter come on now.
> 
> Nice saw Btw


Nah. Wood heats you several times. It heats you when you cut it, then again when you split it and again when you burn it.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 26, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Well kind of.
> View attachment 3766570


I would drive that.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 26, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Nah. Wood heats you several times. It heats you when you cut it, then again when you split it and again when you burn it.


I'd rather hit some 100 proof schnapps and use a splitter


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 26, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Hope you learned your lesson Aero: water, stove and oven must be gas or propane. I'm rural and the power goes out a few times per year usually only a couple hours. One time it was out for 4 days, I still could cook & take hot showers and heat with the oven.


And a backup ventless blue flame heater. It the winter I've had the electric go out but I could keep a couple rooms warm at least with one.

I keep an old cast iron boxwood stove out in the shed. Never know.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 26, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> And a backup ventless blue flame heater. It the winter I've had the electric go out but I could keep a couple rooms warm at least with one.
> 
> I keep an old cast iron boxwood stove out in the shed. Never know.


Dude. I totally forgot about my mr heater portable i have in storage we used to use in my boat. Good lookin out


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 26, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Dude. I totally forgot about my mr heater portable i have in storage we used to use in my boat. Good lookin out


I got one to. Those things come in handy.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 26, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I'm good bro.
> Water is Ng tankless(still need to plug in the low voltage controller though)
> And if i really feel like cooking something up. I'd use my grill i got in the truck that we used on the river today
> View attachment 3766587
> ...


Pellet stoves are BS and expensive. My old tech wood burner will consume anything lol. When the PG and E guys show up to trim trees I have them dump my stuff here, and anything they want.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 26, 2016)

I think i'm gonna go with one cord walnut, one cord almond again this winter. Yup.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 26, 2016)

Retractable awning installed over bar today. Ordered in March, had to have multiple other things finished first to be set up for it...side curtains of the same material also put on fixed awning, but it's recommended to keep them rolled up a few days when new...
 


electric motor...comes with emergency crank if power goes out.


View from under cover
 
pretty simple...2 retractable support arms fold in half and suck in as it rolls up. Can't have extended during windy weather or heavy soaking rain...mostly for sun shade.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 27, 2016)

Super busy week, harvest week. Too much plant related shit, I'm burned out. Just finished cutting clones and putting the moms back into their tent, the last step before another week off. I've been taking larger clones lately, as I do sog with no veg time and I've been ending up with much larger plants. Good shit, although I think I cut them a little too tall this time. Now I gotta raise the shelf height. Why did I make more work for myself?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 27, 2016)

You have a purty bubbler cloner my friend.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 27, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You have a purty bubbler cloner my friend.


Thanks, GWN. I own 3, they're awesome aero cloners at a great price...







https://www.amazon.com/Clone-King-Aeroponic-Cloning-Machine/dp/B008NRQJC0/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_pdt_img_sims?ie=UTF8

They're cheaper on the manufacturer's site - http://harriganshydroponicsandsupply.com/


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 27, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Hope you learned your lesson Aero: water, stove and oven must be gas or propane. I'm rural and the power goes out a few times per year usually only a couple hours. One time it was out for 4 days, I still could cook & take hot showers and heat with the oven.


These are the things you learn while rural LOL. Once the power was down one winter for 9 DAYS. We were set up tho. Just cabin fever. Trees across road took a long time to clear.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 27, 2016)

The eye of Hurricane Andrew went directly over my parents house in 1992 - they were without power for 2.5+ months.
Dad was prepared though & they lived very comfortably cooking on the grill & running generators as necessary to keep fridge & freezers cold.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 27, 2016)

I lived for a while, no elec. you adapt, life becomes simple again.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 27, 2016)

I got the intake manifold off and was cleaning the old gasket off the engine block when a storm rolled in. I just managed to get it all covered back up before it really started pouring.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 27, 2016)

Put up little shelves made from leftovers...had to put shelves on other side of fake beams to balance them out after covering defect on front...
 
Design from Lowe's...matches top of beam.
 
Can't have too many shelves...framed mirror, made plumbing access panel...
probably make that support pole into fake beam after floor is laid, still waiting on tile.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 27, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> I got the intake manifold off and was cleaning the old gasket off the engine block when a storm rolled in. I just managed to get it all covered back up before it really started pouring.


It stopped raining and I got all the gaskets off and everything cleaned up. But it started raining again before I could reassemble it all.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 28, 2016)

It's all back together, the carb still needs some work but I tried to fire it up a few min ago. The wiring is shot so I'll have to go through it all or buy another harness. I also sawed the back of the frame off where it goes past the original E350 frame, there is still enough room for that truck bed if I like how it looks.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 28, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> It's all back together, the carb still needs some work but I tried to fire it up a few min ago. The wiring is shot so I'll have to go through it all or buy another harness. I also sawed the back of the frame off where it goes past the original E350 frame, there is still enough room for that truck bed if I like how it looks.


Years ago I had a built F150, lifted, custom built 351 engine, Mud terrain tires on nice rims, etc - and then Mrs GWN rolled it so I bought a clean F250 diesel truck that the dude drove into to the river too deep & seized the motor.
I decided to just swap my built motor into the diesel frame & it worked great right up until I tried to work the electrical - nada.
I had to remove both front and rear harness's out of each truck & work the 150 harness into the F250. Whatta bitch !

But when I was done it was one bad ass truck!


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 29, 2016)

Drunk me likes to buy sober me presents. This weekend I apparently ordered:

- 2 Gary Busey pillow case(s)
- 1 Bowtie for my neighbor's cat
- 1 Stuffed Squirrel riding a miniature Horse
- 7 Boxes of of expired Salsa Verde Doritos


----------



## blu3bird (Aug 29, 2016)

Started a few hours ago, just finished up.
Maintenance on the lawn tractor-
Took off the old and replaced with new, upper drive belt, lower drive belt and deck belt. Oil change, oil filter change and fuel filter change. Spark plug change. Air filter change. Greased the axles. Also while I had the deck off to change belt, I went up to the carwash and power washed the deck. Also popped off the blades and sharpened them when I got back.

Ready to cut some grass now.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 29, 2016)

I cleaned the water in the birdbaths, a few saucer disk type plastic sleds full for the turkeys and refilled one humming bird feeder.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 29, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Retractable awning installed over bar today. Ordered in March, had to have multiple other things finished first to be set up for it...side curtains of the same material also put on fixed awning, but it's recommended to keep them rolled up a few days when new...
> View attachment 3766678
> 
> 
> ...


How much one of those run a person?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 29, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> How much one of those run a person?


couple grand for that size... based on size. 5 yr. guarantee...and the fabric doesn't last forever. They say you get 10 yrs. before it needs new fabric. And it's just for sun shade. Heavy rain/wind will crack plastic arms.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 29, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> couple grand for that size... based on size. 5 yr. guarantee...and the fabric doesn't last forever. They say you get 10 yrs. before it needs new fabric. And it's just for sun shade. Heavy rain/wind will crack plastic arms.


Have to figure something else. One reason I wanted it was for rain.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 29, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Have to figure something else. One reason I wanted it was for rain.


There's a company called Sunsetter's that makes them. I guess that's why the name--not for heavy weather.

Mine was from local company...but same basic thing. You need a fixed metal for any weather.

It's cool...but I may have put in a small metal awning there if I was doing it over. The jury is still out, I envision more night things there...and it's been known to rain at night. Time will tell.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 29, 2016)

r-a-p-e keep your hands off of me!



hey guys and gals..












mmmmmkay, bye now everyone..be safe


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 29, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> There's a company called Sunsetter's that makes them. I guess that's why the name--not for heavy weather.
> 
> Mine was from local company...but same basic thing. You need a fixed metal for any weather.
> 
> It's cool...but I may have put in a small metal awning there if I was doing it over. The jury is still out, I envision more night things there...and it's been known to rain at night. Time will tell.


I have heard of sunsetter. 

I don't need it to stand up to real bad weather. I just like sitting outside when it rains.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 29, 2016)

Saved my neighbors life. He was on his riding mower, he went up on a noll and the mower tried to tip over in him thus cutting off his big toe & one beside of it. Tied a turnacute and rushed him to the hospital...












it was bad....


----------



## irish4:20 (Aug 29, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Saved my neighbors life. He was on his riding mower, he went up on a noll and the mower tried to tip over in him thus cutting off his big toe & one beside of it. Tied a turnacute and rushed him to the hospital...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair play ... that looks like it was pretty nasty


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 29, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Saved my neighbors life. He was on his riding mower, he went up on a noll and the mower tried to tip over in him thus cutting off his big toe & one beside of it. Tied a turnacute and rushed him to the hospital...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your neighbor could have used some safety training...horrible and preventable. Don't get hurt on unforgiving power equipment!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 29, 2016)

Put up the most important shelf to date.

 

Also framed ceiling a little.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 29, 2016)

And he shall be known as the Gimp forevermore


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 29, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> And he shall be known as the Gimp forevermore


At least he'll always be gainfully employed


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 29, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> - 1 Bowtie for my neighbor's cat


----------



## srh88 (Aug 29, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3768860


+rep


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 29, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I'd eat deviled eggs. I love deviled eggs. Where's @Metasynth that bitch owes me a steak


Mmmmm...steak and deviled eggs......... 

See y'all in another few weeks...maybe


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 29, 2016)

Metasynth said:


> Mmmmm...steak and deviled eggs.........
> 
> See y'all in another few weeks...maybe


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 30, 2016)

irish4:20 said:


> Fair play ... that looks like it was pretty nasty


Yeah it was bad.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 30, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Yeah it was bad.


Is your neighbor home from the hospital?


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 30, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Your neighbor could have used some safety training...horrible and preventable. Don't get hurt on unforgiving power equipment!


Could have yeah, won't do any good now. Lol now he can barely walk. They couldn't reattach those two toes. Was told he will have to go through extensive therapy just to be able to walk again.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 30, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Is your neighbor home from the hospital?


Yeah he is home. They couldn't save his toes they was so messed up. They flew him to another hospital, took the toes the rest of the way off in surgery, sowed him up and sent him packing. Nurses has been there all day this morning.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 30, 2016)

It's crazy how much the great toe influences ones gate.. He'll be fine just needs to get custom insoles to compensate for the amputation, basically just a filler of soft foam


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 30, 2016)

Anybody know how to kill Blackberry? It's slowly taking over everything on the side of the house. Already dumped a few pounds of road salt on it a month ago - don't think it phased it at all. I considered burning, but it's like 8ft tall... Maybe a couple gallons of bleach?


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Anybody know how to kill Blackberry? It's slowly taking over everything on the side of the house. Already dumped a few pounds of road salt on it a month ago - don't think it phased it at all. I considered burning, but it's like 8ft tall... Maybe a couple gallons of bleach?


Bleach you'd think will kill it off. If not I would burn that shit.. lol I'd do it in sections though just so it don't get out of hand


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 30, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> It's crazy how much the great toe influences ones gate.. He'll be fine just needs to get custom insoles to compensate for the amputation, basically just a filler of soft foam


I know right.. I'd say he will even have issues driving a vehicle now. It's a shame they couldn't reattach those two toes.. I guess it was to bad though for them to do anything with it.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Anybody know how to kill Blackberry? It's slowly taking over everything on the side of the house. Already dumped a few pounds of road salt on it a month ago - don't think it phased it at all. I considered burning, but it's like 8ft tall... Maybe a couple gallons of bleach?


Used bleach in pressure sprayer to kill poison ivy before...

But a couple gallons turns into 10-15 pretty quick, and it doesn't kill pesky viney things forever.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Anybody know how to kill Blackberry? It's slowly taking over everything on the side of the house. Already dumped a few pounds of road salt on it a month ago - don't think it phased it at all. I considered burning, but it's like 8ft tall... Maybe a couple gallons of bleach?


Vinegar, soap and salt. Foliar feed it death. 


Well worth a shot atleast. Works on Poison Ivy.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Anybody know how to kill Blackberry? It's slowly taking over everything on the side of the house. Already dumped a few pounds of road salt on it a month ago - don't think it phased it at all. I considered burning, but it's like 8ft tall... Maybe a couple gallons of bleach?


.
salting the earth & roots would work but u have a huge thicket,I'd take a weed burner to it,chop away the dead thicket then salt the entire root zone & water it in


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 30, 2016)

I've killed them off before but with strong herbicides (Spike or Roundup). repeated applications. and they regen from little pieces of it, too.


----------



## thegyoseedbank (Aug 30, 2016)

Went to the doctor and worked. Now I get to spend time with my kids.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Anybody know how to kill Blackberry? It's slowly taking over everything on the side of the house. Already dumped a few pounds of road salt on it a month ago - don't think it phased it at all. I considered burning, but it's like 8ft tall... Maybe a couple gallons of bleach?


Needs Cal-Mag.

About a pound I'd say.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 30, 2016)

Thank you, my good Sirs.


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Anybody know how to kill Blackberry? It's slowly taking over everything on the side of the house. Already dumped a few pounds of road salt on it a month ago - don't think it phased it at all. I considered burning, but it's like 8ft tall... Maybe a couple gallons of bleach?


None of that shit works. (j/k) but if you don't want to mess around, buy a product called cross bow. It kills broad leaf weeds w/o harming grass.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Thank you, my good Sirs.


just troll the shit out of it until it gives up and leaves then sneakily comes back as a raspberry bush


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Anybody know how to kill Blackberry? It's slowly taking over everything on the side of the house. Already dumped a few pounds of road salt on it a month ago - don't think it phased it at all. I considered burning, but it's like 8ft tall... Maybe a couple gallons of bleach?


Damn I wish that was my problem; blackberries and french vanilla ice cream, ummmm.
Anyway, glyphosate Pinny, and it will take a few rounds. Water the plant well, in a couple days hit with the glyphosate (woody weeds concentration). After a week or 2, hack it back then water well, do it again.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 30, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Damn I wish that was my problem; blackberries and french vanilla ice cream, ummmm.
> Anyway, glyphosate Pinny, and it will take a few rounds. Water the plant well, in a couple days hit with the glyphosate (woody weeds concentration). After a week or 2, hack it back then water well, do it again.


i wouldnt be able to kill it if it was me either.. i love fresh blackberries


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 30, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i wouldnt be able to kill it if it was me either.. i love fresh blackberries


My daughter would eat the whole bush.lol

Or maybe vine... Either way


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 30, 2016)

jerryb73 said:


> My daughter would eat the whole bush.


I don't think you'll ever hear that combination of words come out of my mouth!


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 30, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I don't think you'll ever hear that combination of words come out of my mouth!


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 30, 2016)

After it posted and I read it I was like fuck that don't sound right..lol


Gary Goodson said:


> I don't think you'll ever hear that combination of words come out of my mouth!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 30, 2016)

jerryb73 said:


> After it posted and I read it I was like fuck that don't sound right..lol


Hahaha and you know I had to fuck with you about it


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 30, 2016)

I mentioned to jerryb73 something about choosing an avatar


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 30, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Hahaha and you know I had to fuck with you about it


Wasn't sure who was gonna catch it first but I knew it was coming..lol


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 30, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I mentioned to jerryb73 something about choosing an avatar


Yeah I'm way past due..lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 30, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I mentioned to jerryb73 something about choosing an avatar


I see jerryb and it makes me think of "I'm Cuban B!" From half baked so I made this for him.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 30, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I see jerryb and it makes me think of "I'm Cuban B!" From half baked so I made this for him.
> View attachment 3769414


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 30, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I see jerryb and it makes me think of "I'm Cuban B!" From half baked so I made this for him.
> View attachment 3769414


heh, I tried uploading it and the file was too LARGE. lol. not kidding


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 30, 2016)

I also made @LetsGetCritical avatar too


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 30, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> heh, I tried uploading it and the file was too LARGE. lol. not kidding


Damn I can try to resize it or find a smaller pic 

Brb


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 30, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I also made @LetsGetCritical avatar too
> View attachment 3769417


That's a great one. lgc u haven't stopped by lately..


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 30, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3766546
> Just finished cutting this. About a quarter done.
> 
> Then I gotta split it all.


 
Chopped this up for my cousin the other day. There's an equal amount not in the picture that needs cut also.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 30, 2016)

Metasynth said:


> Mmmmm...steak and deviled eggs.........
> 
> See y'all in another few weeks...maybe


Hey I got some GG #4 S1 beans and some KKF2 X GG#4 and the piece de resistance is the True OG X GG#4. Can't wait to see your steak


----------



## srh88 (Aug 30, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3769523


nice.. youve been harvesting


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 30, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> It's crazy how much the great toe influences ones gate.. He'll be fine just needs to get custom insoles to compensate for the amputation, basically just a filler of soft foam


Going to xfit and can't get my fat ass back on my heels. I keep trying to balance off my damn toes (gastrocs shortened, disuse). I wish I could just shim it in.



.Pinworm. said:


> Anybody know how to kill Blackberry? It's slowly taking over everything on the side of the house. Already dumped a few pounds of road salt on it a month ago - don't think it phased it at all. I considered burning, but it's like 8ft tall... Maybe a couple gallons of bleach?


Flushing always worked at work


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 30, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Hey I got some GG #4 S1 beans and some KKF2 X GG#4 and the piece de resistance is the True OG X GG#4. Can't wait to see your steak


c2g, did you make those glue S1's on purpose(can't remember) because i have about 1000 of them accidentally made


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 30, 2016)

Yeah and it was brutal, this was the third time! Finally got the right percentage AgNO3. Yours hermed on you? My GG was so damn stable I couldn't get it to herm naturally no matter what. I fucked with it's light, and length of flower, it just flipped me off.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 30, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah and it was brutal, this was the third time! Finally got the right percentage AgNO3. Yours hermed on you? My GG was so damn stable I couldn't get it to herm naturally no matter what. I fucked with it's light, and length of flower, it just flipped me off.


Stable? Gg4? Omg!!! Lol

In my sealed rooms with propane gens, they throw balls unless I spray with florel 7 days in, and again 10 days later. 30ml/gal.

I'm so done with this cut. (Yeah right  )


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 30, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Stable? Gg4? Omg!!! Lol
> 
> In my sealed rooms with propane gens, they throw balls unless I spray with florel 7 days in, and again 10 days later. 30ml/gal.
> 
> I'm so done with this cut. (Yeah right  )


Room's not sealed, canopy hits 105 regularly, humidity is 10%........ you need to start roughin' those bitches up!


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 30, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah and it was brutal, this was the third time! Finally got the right percentage AgNO3. Yours hermed on you? My GG was so damn stable I couldn't get it to herm naturally no matter what. I fucked with it's light, and length of flower, it just flipped me off.


Where did you end up getting the cut you got from?


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 30, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Room's not sealed, canopy hits 105 regularly, humidity is 10%........ you need to start roughin' those bitches up!


Shit, i guess so lmao


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 30, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Where did you end up getting the cut you got from?


A dispensary clone, from a friend, nothing special.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 30, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> A dispensary clone, from a friend, nothing special.


I got mine from the very same place that @Grandpapy did, right around the same time(elemental in san ho)


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 30, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I got mine from the very same place that @Grandpapy did, right around the same time(elemental in san ho)


LOL than we got the same!!! Ha ha hahaaaaaaaaaa!!! C'mon make that plant cry!


----------



## Hookabelly (Aug 30, 2016)

srh88 said:


> just troll the shit out of it until it gives up and leaves then sneakily comes back as a raspberry bush


 named "mainviner"


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 31, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I got mine from the very same place that @Grandpapy did, right around the same time(elemental in san ho)


I just got rid of the moms, I have a dome full of gg4 & GR og going should see roots Monday if you need "refreshing"


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 31, 2016)

I built this thing today.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 31, 2016)

hey could one of y'all post a pic of the glue in flower? fpr comparison, like structure not a close up of amazing frost 

I've never gotten clones (rhats sweet btw)

but id heard so much about it i was pretty stoked.. honestly it just reminded me of a weak chem/sour


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 31, 2016)

Had 14 old metal cabinets mounted on walls in basement. The original 1939 kitchen cabinets, moved to basement in 1959. Old, pin head rust on bottom edges, etc. Took one down to play with in garage. Fine sanded, then Sherwin Williams extreme bond primer, beige paint, Minwax dark walnut stain streaks. 

 

Looked good, did the entire 14.
 

then boxed in the support pole like the 2 in game room

 
good creative day.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 31, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Yeah he is home. They couldn't save his toes they was so messed up. They flew him to another hospital, took the toes the rest of the way off in surgery, sowed him up and sent him packing. Nurses has been there all day this morning.


You ever watch where they replace fingers with toes.

I mean I would give up my pinky fingers to walk. Maybe they can do the opposite.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 31, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Anybody know how to kill Blackberry? It's slowly taking over everything on the side of the house. Already dumped a few pounds of road salt on it a month ago - don't think it phased it at all. I considered burning, but it's like 8ft tall... Maybe a couple gallons of bleach?


You got a farm supply center? Tractor supply sells some brush killer that kills kudzu, poison vine and black berries. 

I don't like using poison. Sometimes you got to.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 31, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> hey could one of y'all post a pic of the glue in flower? fpr comparison, like structure not a close up of amazing frost
> 
> I've never gotten clones (rhats sweet btw)
> 
> but id heard so much about it i was pretty stoked.. honestly it just reminded me of a weak chem/sour


Here's some GG4 7 weeks from flip


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 31, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> You got a farm supply center? Tractor supply sells some brush killer that kills kudzu, poison vine and black berries.
> 
> I don't like using poison. Sometimes you got to.


We do. Heading there next week for some chicken feed. Gonna have to ask around. I was hoping I could kill it with shit I had laying around at home, and save 50 bucks, but that thing ate 2lbs of salt, drank 3 gallons of bleach and didn't even fuckin' blink.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 31, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> We do. Heading there next week for some chicken feed. Gonna have to ask around. I was hoping I could kill it with shit I had laying around at home, and save 50 bucks, but that thing ate 2lbs of salt, drank 3 gallons of bleach and didn't even fuckin' blink.


those will be the cleanest, saltiest berries youve ever eaten


----------



## srh88 (Aug 31, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Here's some GG4 7 weeks from flip
> View attachment 3770151


perrrty


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 31, 2016)

srh88 said:


> perrrty


thats pretty much exactly what i was expecting..
idk i guess its just not for me. its dank dont get me wrong


nice plant man


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 31, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> We do. Heading there next week for some chicken feed. Gonna have to ask around. I was hoping I could kill it with shit I had laying around at home, and save 50 bucks, but that thing ate 2lbs of salt, drank 3 gallons of bleach and didn't even fuckin' blink.


They can be quit invasive.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 31, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Gonna have to ask around.


I don't like digging a bunch of roots out from a tree or shrubs, or using chemicals. I'd hack all that back close to the ground w/ a machete and long loppers. Then I'd just cover it with thick black plastic and stake it down so it gets no light. If that looks terrible throw a few bags of much on top. Depends how fast u need them completely gone. May take 2 full seasons for them to be cashed, but it works.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 31, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Had 14 old metal cabinets mounted on walls in basement. The original 1939 kitchen cabinets, moved to basement in 1959. Old, pin head rust on bottom edges, etc. Took one down to play with in garage. Fine sanded, then Sherwin Williams extreme bond primer, beige paint, Minwax dark walnut stain streaks.
> View attachment 3770140
> Looked good, did the entire 14.
> View attachment 3770141
> ...


Dang that looks really nice - I like the high gloss finish !




Aeroknow said:


> Here's some GG4 7 weeks from flip
> View attachment 3770151


Speaking of nice - that's right up there.
Lemme know when you end up with a hermie with seeds - can't get GG up here.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 31, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Dang that looks really nice - I like the high gloss finish !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That'd be a nice strain for my collection too..


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 31, 2016)

fuck ill send someone a ki of pearl
for 10( tarantula seeds tx resin co )10k pick your poison and name it
ugh been tryin to get a cut for like 10yrs now.
he lives by the campus (university of Texas)
does 20 a g all the way up

and i still buy my dad a few zips every year for bday and xmas-his alltime fav strain

shits dank as fuck




From what I gather its either tom hill or lonestar from texas resin co.
I think its a deep chunk/ purple monkey balls pheno or cross.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 31, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> You ever watch where they replace fingers with toes.
> 
> I mean I would give up my pinky fingers to walk. Maybe they can do the opposite.


Can't say that I have bro. Oh yeah no doubt. It's crazy how loosing toes like that can throw ones gate off tremendously. I really feel for him I spoke with his gf yesterday and she said he was depressed. Has to learn how to re walk and everything..


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 31, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Can't say that I have bro. Oh yeah no doubt. It's crazy how loosing toes like that can throw ones gate off tremendously. I really feel for him I spoke with his gf yesterday and she said he was depressed. Has to learn how to re walk and everything..


ive fucked around a lot.. just one example- walked +2miles a day and did ranch work ....with myvright foot broken in 3 spots. well after a month or so, sharp bone sheered nerves and the right half of my right foot seems to be permanently numb.
my left foot them 2 biggest toes are numb for a similar reason



not quite the same but close..
i totally feel his pain, but more importantly is the depression, which also strikes a nerve with me (puns  ) especially right now. judt saying but wiyh a career in pharma id hate to see rx opiates turn to abuse and is suoer common 

he will eventually within a yr walk normal and run aight


sorry bro, i know it aint you but still


----------



## srh88 (Sep 1, 2016)

Today is already so.. so great. Get to dig a trench to fix a pipe going to a septic tank. And it's storming. Yayyyyyyy


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 1, 2016)

I bought a case of beer, got denied at the likka store because my id is expired. 

Ive been going to the same store for 7 or 8 years. This clerk hates me, she has even told me my health card was fake before it expired. 

What a meanie


----------



## srh88 (Sep 1, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Today is already so.. so great. Get to dig a trench to fix a pipe going to a septic tank. And it's storming. Yayyyyyyy


so i dug a pretty awesome trench today. it sucked horribly. but the rain helped soften up the ground a bit. about 50ft long to get the pipe exposed. all that work to raise the pipe up on the house's side about a foot more to give the shit more fall. i just kept on hearing the song in my head. "can you dig it, yes i can".. and joe dirt saying, lifes a garden, dig it


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 1, 2016)

illbe short, this a boring story

i dont know if i posted the pic here.. iknow i did the dog thread
anyway, so its been a couple days now, my bambi dont look like a sausage anymore, but the bite was looking infected..i was like fuck it, just grab some antibiotics from the vet.

took the dog in (and the snake, just in case they wanted to see)

im like yo, my dog was bit by a rattler..hes cool now but its infected and i dont have time to deal with this topical nonsense etc..to much work

lady was like are you sure?
im like ya heres the snake. heres the bite mark. lady flips out. omg thats a mojave rattlesnake, im like ya he killed it after it bit him..hes a gangsta like me. 
im still calm and shit, and shes callin people everyone running around

i guess they thought it just happened

anyway eventually the vet comes after inspecting the dog. hes like ya he was bit twice (badass), i cant believe he recovered and so quickly. what did you do to treat? i gots to know


vets all you could really help people and their pets, at home treatment. quicker treatment etc






aaccomplishment 

pretty sweet 

and accomplished curing my small dog from apparently 2 bites from one of the most poisonous snakes in the world


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 1, 2016)

Sounds like you got lucky there - the Mojave is particularly venomous, glad your pup is ok.

Could have been a dry strike - idk


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 1, 2016)

true, i imagine the mainbite was dry. as he went for the killand caught the second which was much smaller he probably got some, i noticed his blood wasnt clotting pretty quickly. as soon as i caught that and some other signs i started pumping him full of vitamin c, k and some shit i had on hand. then a bit of a newer antihistamine to not fuck with respiration too much


were talking about a 25lb dog too

but straight diarrhea, alot of inflammation, dilated eyes and legs.so weak hed be falling over, confusion
so i know he got some. 

i def got lucky, i know what i did helped but its no antivenom


anyway thanks man, hes doin pretty good now


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 1, 2016)

Sounds like you're intervention plus an ass load of luck worked.

I love a happy ending.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 1, 2016)

I got a dry strike on the ankle by a big moccasin as a kid.

Fkn glad he didn't want to give up the juice that day.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 1, 2016)

worked half a day,came home n mowed lawn then cooked my wife dinner.

made plank baked salmom & roasted sweet peppers,mixed greens side salad with lemonzest dressing,then baked a frozen bagett,sliced thin,topped with a basil pesto & super creamy blue cheese then a light drizzle of balsemic reduction glaze over top,her favorite white wine & candle light dinner with lights down low & a nice fire in the fireplace.

I'm on the plus side for weeks now


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 1, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> worked half a day,came home n mowed lawn then cooked my wife dinner.
> 
> made plank baked salmom & roasted sweet peppers,mixed greens side salad with lemonzest dressing,then baked a frozen bagett,sliced thin,topped with a basil pesto & super creamy blue cheese then a light drizzle of balsemic reduction glaze over top,her favorite white wine & candle light dinner with lights down low & a nice fire in the fireplace.
> 
> I'm on the plus side for weeks now


Is that you, Tbonejack?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 1, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Is that you, Tbonejack?


is that you john Wayne or is that me


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 1, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> is that you john Wayne or is that me


You seem so familiar, you butthole. I'm gonna figure it out soon...


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 1, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> You seem so familiar, you butthole. I'm gonna figure it out soon...


lol google the Illinois Enema Bandit and see 4 yourself,Michael Kenyon is a fascinating guy


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 1, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> lol google the Illinois Enema Bandit and see 4 yourself,Michael Kenyon is a fascinating guy


I thought it was a Zappa song... Weird.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 1, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> lol google the Illinois Enema Bandit and see 4 yourself,Michael Kenyon is a fascinating guy


yeah, a real role model


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 1, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I thought it was a Zappa song... Weird.


michael kenyon is a real guy,new laws had 2 b created 4 the shit he did,nobody figured we needed laws to protect peeps from unwanted enemas lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 1, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I got a dry strike on the ankle by a big moccasin as a kid.
> 
> Fkn glad he didn't want to give up the juice that day.


The tobacco fields I worked as a kid and teenager had paramedics on standby because snake bites were so common.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 1, 2016)

End of season half price wicker glider arrived bright and early...truck driver called my cell, staggered over to sign driver's paper.
 
the dog fucking loves it!


Another truck drove by...delivery wasn't for me though
 
Mr. John. Lol.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 1, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> yeah, a real role model


I agree,pinworm is an astute young fellow cut of the finest cloth,I can think of no better role model,do you not agree ?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 1, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> End of season half price wicker glider arrived bright and early...truck driver called my cell, staggered over to sign driver's paper.
> View attachment 3771152
> the dog fucking loves it!
> View attachment 3771153
> ...


the pooch is a happy camper, pit bull ? he looks stout


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 1, 2016)

I also masterbated in the wilderness today.





I know. Its weird. I do it sometimes out in the woods with no one around.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 1, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I also masterbated in the wilderness today.
> I know. Its weird. I do it sometimes out in the woods with no one around.


if a guys beats meat in the forest & nobody was around to hear it did the meat truly get beat


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 2, 2016)

just got up, glad I didn't miss another epic performance...sad it came to a banning and turtlement. will produce a suitable gif and finish watching the rest of Power;Season 2.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 2, 2016)

right??
i feel like i mostly liked the dude from what i remember from other threads and other forum sections.. sometimes us playin goes too far. i guess pinny always on thin ice lol idk


i have seen the err in my ways























mooooooooooo


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 2, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> just got up, glad I didn't miss another epic performance...sad it came to a banning and turtlement. will produce a suitable gif and finish watching the rest of Power;Season 2.


Crap, I slept through another blow-up?

Wth


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 2, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Crap, I slept through another blow-up?
> 
> Wth


Yup, Sunni referred to it as a


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 2, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Crap, I slept through another blow-up?
> 
> Wth


e pluribus unum


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 2, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Crap, I slept through another blow-up?
> 
> Wth


ikr? usually happens outside my time zone and i miss them all.


----------



## buzzardbreath (Sep 2, 2016)

3rd time mig welding...I got dry shafted on that bitch tank of gas from redneck supply. 120 bucks

I needed it now thoug.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 2, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> ikr? usually happens outside my time zone and i miss them all.


maybe the baby wil sleep through the night and we can have a proper climax and wind down to the cthread close... but sunnis timing and content was pretty perfect


----------



## srh88 (Sep 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yup, Sunni referred to it as a
> View attachment 3771480


Dammit I went to sleep way too early last night


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 2, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Dammit I went to sleep way too early last night


i got just over 100 likes from the debacle
now i only need 350


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 2, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> i got just over 100 likes from the debacle
> now i only need 350


That thread was extemely like profitable. Alas just like our economy, the likes evaporated as mon cher Sunni got to work


----------



## srh88 (Sep 2, 2016)

its finally the weekend... did some more digging today on another job. not much digging, but enough to find treasure. and i got me some shitty bourbon  .. was on sale, dont judge me.. but i found a sweet old bowling pin in the ground lol


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 2, 2016)

Nice bowling pin. It looks vintage I wonder when it was manufactured.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 2, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Nice bowling pin. It looks vintage I wonder when it was manufactured.


couldnt tell you.. i was digging and felt it, thought it was another root so i tried to snap the root, ended up being a bowling pin lol. it definitely looks really old though


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 2, 2016)

ya man sweet pin

nice mini tree too..and table, chairs aint bad either

wait whats that on the right?

oh shit! its liquor with a screw on cap.. dayyyuuuumm


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 2, 2016)

50's or 60's on the pin


----------



## srh88 (Sep 2, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> ya man sweet pin
> 
> nice mini tree too..and table, chairs aint bad either
> 
> ...


im just fancy like that man. but the table is awesome. spent a good chunk of money on it so it lasts me a good long time. the mini tree is pretty awesome, i never water it. its still alive somehow. jim beam on sale. needed me some bourbon and the way they make me drink on tc im not buying a good bottle lol


BarnBuster said:


> 50's or 60's on the pin


nice. i only need 9 more man, then we got ourselves a game!.. i never actually held a pin before. this thing is solid as hell


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 2, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Anybody know how to kill Blackberry? It's slowly taking over everything on the side of the house. Already dumped a few pounds of road salt on it a month ago - don't think it phased it at all. I considered burning, but it's like 8ft tall... Maybe a couple gallons of bleach?


Cut it down then build a small controlled fire over the stumps. Blackberry and grapevine even with heavy duty poisons can be really hard to get rid of. Fire never fails.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 2, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Cut it down then build a small controlled fire over the stumps. Blackberry and grapevine even with heavy duty poisons can be really hard to get rid of. Fire never fails.


thats a really good idea. 
+rep


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 2, 2016)

by small and controlled he meant , a pear burner and a thing of propane is all you need..

it also works to burn trash, like tires, aerosol cans etc
its actually pretty sweet to use em to burn soda cans as the aluminum melts rips and starts flapping around


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 2, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> its actually pretty sweet to use em to burn soda cans as the aluminum melts rips and starts flapping around


Maybe I'll try that the next time I burn. I recall @ChingOwn has one of those torches that attach to a propane tank too. Check out this wood and aluminum furniture.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 2, 2016)

It must suck being an ant anywhere near these guys.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 2, 2016)

dude thats sick.
got a link?

im already Christmas shopping but that gonn be mine


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 2, 2016)

Trust E-bay to have everything you think you might need.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=aluminum+anthill+art


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 2, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Maybe I'll try that the next time I burn. I recall @ChingOwn has one of those torches that attach to a propane tank too. Check out this wood and aluminum furniture.View attachment 3771747View attachment 3771748


Ya bro Harbor Freight if that exists wherever you are, they pretty much sell you a flame thrower for like $25


----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 2, 2016)

Tons.

Further, I will accomplish listening to the better part of this record in my shop, w/beers, for old times' sake. To say _man cave_ sounds like I need a beard.

Cheers.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 3, 2016)

I made a note. If sf dies please sue @srh88. And @Gary Goodson 

After winning huy them drugs nd beer

Force fhem to do and drink.

Lock in rooms with cats

Win


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 3, 2016)

That was meant for not to self


My bad

Blame them


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 3, 2016)

A light lunch of Dungeness & Shrimp and I'm back to packing for Moose hunting.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 3, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A light lunch of Dungeness & Shrimp and I'm back to packing for Moose hunting.View attachment 3772292


Dungeness. Gotcha. I was like man, I know GWN came up on the boats and I didn't but that looks like crab, not shrimp to me, I wonder if he's going senile or just real high lol. Crab legs are about the only seafood I can stomach. Just in case you're in a bar and there's trivia about my life at some point or something.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 3, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A light lunch of Dungeness & Shrimp and I'm back to packing for Moose hunting.View attachment 3772292


Is that jelly jar full of bourbon or scotch?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 3, 2016)

I just fired up the smoker. Time to smoke some ribs!


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Is that jelly jar full of bourbon or scotch?


and what's that thingy on your key chain.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 3, 2016)

note to self, neo likes to get crabs 

glad imnot the only one who zooms in and analyzes photos





@Gary Goodson


dry rub, smoke for hrs at 180°=win

got 6 going


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 3, 2016)

just finished making peppers from our garden,stuffed with ground lamb & veal with roasted baby sweet corn & topped with freshly grated Romano cheese,a nice bavarian rye bread with truffle butter & some red wine,waiting for the meat to rest now before serving my wife dinner


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 3, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> note to self, neo likes to get crabs
> 
> glad imnot the only one who zooms in and analyzes photos
> 
> ...


I got a slab of spare ribs. Rubbed it down with some frenchs mustard and then applied a liberal amount of dry rub. I will be smoking at 225 for at least 6 hrs with my new favorite wood, post oak!

Those 2 small peices will be going to the dog


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 3, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I got a slab of spare ribs. Rubbed it down with some frenchs mustard and then applied a liberal amount of dry rub. I will be smoking at 225 for at least 6 hrs with my new favorite wood, post oak!
> View attachment 3772406
> This 2 small peices will be going to the dog


lucky pooch,we share with our furry pal too


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 3, 2016)

I'm supervising. Between naps. 

Still in recovery from over indulging last night, but it's coming along nicely. 

There's a fruity sour brew in my near future; maybe peach, maybe raspberry. This town straight rocks for great beer, there's sooooooooo many choices!


----------



## srh88 (Sep 3, 2016)

woke up with no hangover surprisingly. went out and got breakfast then decided i wanted a new guitar lol. i controlled myself though and got a cheaper one. only 400 but it plays so well. definitely better than the acoustic ive been using (ovation).. then i went and hung out with a chick for a while. came home to take a shower and im going back out to go hit the brewery here in a bit.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 3, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm supervising. Between naps.
> 
> Still in recovery from over indulging last night, but it's coming along nicely.
> 
> There's a fruity sour brew in my near future; maybe peach, maybe raspberry. This town straight rocks for great beer, there's sooooooooo many choices!


were having vodka cocktails after dinner made using this spectacular vodka I just discovered a few months back,its infused with cognac & tastes nothing like vodka or cognac,it starts off with an almond flavor & finishes with some sort of vanilla flavor,no chase or mix needed with this 80 proof beverage its so smooth .

2 parts vodka to 1 part chopped ice,shake for 1 minute & pour into a chilled wine goblet & you've got a drink you only need 1 of to get a nice glow with a taste that's un fukin believably good.


----------



## Downtowntillman (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## qwizoking (Sep 3, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> were having vodka cocktails after dinner made using this spectacular vodka I just discovered a few months back,its infused with cognac & tastes nothing like vodka or cognac,it starts off with an almond flavor & finishes with some sort of vanilla flavor,no chase or mix needed with this 80 proof beverage its so smooth .
> 
> 2 parts vodka to 1 part chopped ice,shake for 1 minute & pour into a chilled wine goblet & you've got a drink you only need 1 of to get a nice glow with a taste that's un fukin believably good.View attachment 3772420
> View attachment 3772424


just because ivr never had vodka worth drinking 





i gotta ask, whats your typical drink?
i might just see of i can find a bpttle and try it

but im on mocambo 20yr rum binge rightnow


----------



## srh88 (Sep 3, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> just because ivr never had vodka worth drinking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ketel 1 and Chopin are my favorite vodkas.. mix with oj and chug. I like straight vodka with lime


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 3, 2016)

Temp got up to 250 so it's time to shut the bottom vent till it drops back to 225


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 3, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> just because ivr never had vodka worth drinking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like quality bourbon,rum,cognac,scotch & drinks of that nature,I normally don't care 4 vodka no matter the cost or brand but this vodka is different,if I was blindfolded & given a drink to taste test I don't think I could guess it a vodka,not by smell or taste.

I just took a shot so I could describe it better,its corked like a fine wine,when i popped the cork i got a very slight vodka smell ,but there's an almost nut bread kind of aroma as well that throws off the vodka smell,when I did the shot I got about 2 seconds of a very weak vodka taste & then the taste starts changing to the almond,after about 30 seconds it finishes & leaves some kind of vanilla bean flavor with no heat or traditional white liquor burn .

the 5th I bought was only $27 so its a relatively inexpensive 80 proof beverage


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Is that jelly jar full of bourbon or scotch?


Chardonnay - call me a pussy and come at me bro, I dare you.
*House is littered with moose hunting paraphernalia (read lots of big loaded guns )*



BarnBuster said:


> and what's that thingy on your key chain.


Fossilized Ivory from a beach across from Sand Point AK.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Ketel 1 and Chopin are my favorite vodkas.. mix with oj and chug. I like straight vodka with lime


Tito's is pretty good. usually v and tonic w/ extra lime for me as a v drink


----------



## srh88 (Sep 3, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> Tito's is pretty good. usually v and tonic w/ extra lime for me as a v drink


try deep eddy. its better in my opinion. basically same vodka but distilled a couple more times


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 3, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A light lunch of Dungeness & Shrimp and I'm back to packing for Moose hunting.View attachment 3772292


I always thought your screen would look different...like with launch codes, current satellite and sub locations, air traffic control screen, radars, NORAD data...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 3, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I always thought your screen would look different...like with launch codes, current satellite and sub locations, air traffic control screen, radars, NORAD data...


I keep that info in the second tab.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 3, 2016)

I managed to drive from imperial beach (3 miles form Mexico) to the top of the grapevine in 2 1/2 hours!

I had to put it in writing. It's a first for me not getting stuck in traffic thru LA.

Oh, I also had Duck tacos at my sons wedding today!
The wedding and the Tacos were perfect!
....a very proud papa to say the least.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 3, 2016)

Ordered a motorized bike kit


----------



## dangledo (Sep 4, 2016)

bought this smoker/grill a couple years ago and I finally put it together at the start of this summer. i had never smoked anything before this year as ive always just grilled, which this thing is amazing at as well. needless to say, ive smoked about everything possible over the summer. brisket is next on the list. 

6 lb chicken 3.5 [email protected] 225-250(still learning to dial it in) brought temp up to 155, rested to 162. made with some heart-attack taters and some fresh green beans from the garden. so damn good. may not buy a rotisserie from the store ever again.


----------



## 420God (Sep 4, 2016)

Since we're staying farming for a while longer I have to build more shelters for the animals. I'm up to over 50 head of cattle now.

Started framing a 14x24' hut made out of telephone poles, I need to pick up more material this week to finish it.


----------



## 420God (Sep 4, 2016)

dangledo said:


> bought this smoker/grill a couple years ago and I finally put it together at the start of this summer. i had never smoked anything before this year as ive always just grilled, which this thing is amazing at as well. needless to say, ive smoked about everything possible over the summer. brisket is next on the list.
> 
> 6 lb chicken 3.5 [email protected] 225-250(still learning to dial it in) brought temp up to 155, rested to 162. made with some heart-attack taters and some fresh green beans from the garden. so damn good. may not buy a rotisserie from the store ever again.
> 
> View attachment 3772709


That looks delicious! Is that one of those "egg" smokers?


----------



## dangledo (Sep 4, 2016)

420God said:


> That looks delicious! Is that one of those "egg" smokers?


indeed. totally regret not putting it to use sooner. eyeing the xxl(biggest) to replace my 10 yo jenn-air gas as it doesnt have anything on the egg, at close to the same price. although id have to make a stand for it, just cant see myself dropping a grand on just a table for it. 

you selling any beef yet? lol


----------



## 420God (Sep 4, 2016)

dangledo said:


> indeed. totally regret not putting it to use sooner. eyeing the xxl(biggest) to replace my 10 yo jenn-air gas as it doesnt have anything on the egg, at close to the same price. although id have to make a stand for it, just cant see myself dropping a grand on just a table for it.
> 
> you selling any beef yet? lol


I wish, we only have veal right now. 

It's been a good year for BBQing, we had a cow butchered beginning of Summer and it's almost gone already, even the hamburger.


----------



## dangledo (Sep 4, 2016)

that wouldnt have anything to do with 50 lbs of jerky, would it? ha 

all ive been doing with my free time this summer, between storm clean up and back filling/grade work , has been bbq'n and getting ready for a baby!

busy busy. looks the same way for you as well.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 4, 2016)

so like last week i meeded 900or so.. befpre tcp meltdown it was 450 then 350 yesterday got to 250.. rigjt now its like 213


213 likes to go then i dont have to come back to this horrible section ever again!
jk



i dont care really, but i heard that setting achievable goals and tracking progress leads to a more optimistic outlook and feeling successful


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 4, 2016)

Put up curtains over living room bays...and then realized the curtains hang right against a shelf we put up in there...had to unscrew 2 screws and then pull it straight out. 13 brad nails...2 of them angled. 

So joint compound, primer, 3 coats of paint over a 33" long 3" wide area on wall. Got 4th coat on minutes ago. Put shelf back up tomorrow, 4" to the right this time.


----------



## 420God (Sep 4, 2016)

Picked up 2 loads of hay today, getting ready for winter. Had to pick it up off the field then stack it in the barn. I'm gonna feel it tomorrow.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 4, 2016)

I meet some gnarly dudes racing, lots of hunters and ugly girlfriends... But the meat they bring around is choice.

Had some bear chops shit was insanely good, it's because they eat honey and hang out with Christopher Robbin 

That's all I really know about bears


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 5, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> I meet some gnarly dudes racing, lots of hunters and ugly girlfriends... But the meat they bring around is choice.
> 
> Had some bear chops shit was insanely good, it's because they eat honey and hang out with Christopher Robbin
> 
> That's all I really know about bears


Lol
+


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 5, 2016)

I accomplished a lay in this morning until 10 am. I did this by waking up my neighbours at 1am to ensure they also had a lay in. I rang their doorbell when I took the dog out. Seemed to work well.

Cheeky fuckers keep going to bed early (which for a while encouraged me to go to bed early) but unfortunately they drag furniture on their floor/our ceiling at 8am- even on a Sunday.

So I was without any choice, either go to bed at their time or they go to bed at mine. I've already missed enough RIU because of them and need to get my priorities in order now.

Of course I sent my BF upstairs on a Sunday morning the other week to ask them to stop and they pretended they weren't doing anything..

Drilling next..


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 5, 2016)

Spent most of yesterday cutting and chopping wood (@Aeroknow splitters are great but I have a beer gut I'm tryin to lose haha)

Gonna stack it and chop some more.

Then I PLAN on running about 20 pounds of trim through bubble bags. Really wish I was as cool as @doublejj and had a cement mixer to do it through. Dude is my hero.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 5, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Spent most of yesterday cutting and chopping wood (@Aeroknow splitters are great but I have a beer gut I'm tryin to lose haha)
> 
> Gonna stack it and chop some more.
> 
> Then I PLAN on running about 20 pounds of trim through bubble bags. Really wish I was as cool as @doublejj and had a cement mixer to do it through. Dude is my hero.


Right on dude!

I've been trying to lose my beer gut by busting my ass too. Currently building up a fellow riu members new garage grow room. Problem is, I consume shitloads of beer while building growrooms


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 5, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Right on dude!
> 
> I've been trying to lose my beer gut by busting my ass too. Currently building up a fellow riu members new garage grow room. Problem is, I consume shitloads of beer while building growrooms


LOL! Yeah I drank 6 while splitting wood.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 5, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Right on dude!
> 
> I've been trying to lose my beer gut by busting my ass too. Currently building up a fellow riu members new garage grow room. Problem is, I consume shitloads of beer while building growrooms





Bob Zmuda said:


> LOL! Yeah I drank 6 while splitting wood.


I put one of those car door cup holders on my lawn mower so I can down a super cold while I'm mowing


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 5, 2016)

Was at the ex's last night, she was too drunk to do anything other than sit and listen to music. So I made stuffed figs for dinner. Easy and very tasty:
16 whole figs
crumbled gorgonzola (5 oz) and mascarpone (5 oz)
2 large cloves garlic
8oz pack of prosciutto
Fresh black pepper

from stem end, butterfly the figs so they are hinged. Mix up all the cheeses and diced garlic and pepper. Put a dollop of the cheese mix in each fig, close them, cut prosciutto into ribbons and wrap around the figs to keep them closed. Grill on BBQ for around twenty min. They were really good.
Sorry, no pics, I was a bit less drunk


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 5, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Was at the ex's last night, she was too drunk to do anything other than sit and listen to music. So I made stuffed figs for dinner. Easy and very tasty:
> 16 whole figs
> crumbled gorgonzola (5 oz) and mascarpone (5 oz)
> 2 large cloves garlic
> ...


Yum.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> I managed to drive from imperial beach (3 miles form Mexico) to the top of the grapevine in 2 1/2 hours!
> 
> I had to put it in writing. It's a first for me not getting stuck in traffic thru LA.
> 
> ...


congratulations Pappy!....


----------



## primabudda (Sep 5, 2016)

you know what i accomplished today (if anyones bothered) ..... getting a guy to say yes to make me my XXXXXXX invention for XXXXXX to use with their XXXXX while smoking weed.

He owns xxxxxx glass and xxxxx plastics and he's attempting the first proto type (prob a real working one, they just xxxx and take 10 mins to make)) this weekend.


Ya'll will like my invention, hopefully you'll see it flying around social media or where ever soon..... xxxxx xxxxxxx will fucking love it trust me .... the people who have knowledge of what it is want one !!  

we all want one especially xxxxxx xxxxxxx  

so that's what i'v accomplished today, a big thing.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 5, 2016)

srh88 said:


> its finally the weekend... did some more digging today on another job. not much digging, but enough to find treasure. and i got me some shitty bourbon  .. was on sale, dont judge me.. but i found a sweet old bowling pin in the ground lol
> View attachment 3771661


I was given a few boxes of old pins. Not as old as that one. They weren't worth anything. 

Made good targets for practice though.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 5, 2016)

420God said:


> Picked up 2 loads of hay today, getting ready for winter. Had to pick it up off the field then stack it in the barn. I'm gonna feel it tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 3773268


I used to throw alfalfa bales as a teenager. Them things are heavy. Make your fingers bleed even with leather gloves.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2016)

Just sitting around the house Squishing some clean tasting Rosin.....


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 5, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Just sitting around the house Squishing some clean tasting Rosin.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 3773767


Eerie ---->


----------



## primabudda (Sep 5, 2016)

peen dab lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 5, 2016)

Im making bho later. Ajyone wanna drink on tc i will have cat lady here. 

Wont lie u will probably witness a little domestic assaukt with a bottle of makers in my hand. 

Probably be coked up. 

I only invited her because well cat playdates matter morr then feelings


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 5, 2016)

I have slept a grand 8 hours the last week. 

I feel refreshed. I graduated back to needles for the coca

Least it hits hard on a 14 day binge. 

But i aleep and my nose is ok feeling. Little snotty but hey. Its doing rich people xrugzz


----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Eerie ---->


you should taste it....


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 5, 2016)

Todsy i mda and sleep with cats of ladies 2017


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 5, 2016)

New shelf in laundry area, opposite wall...leftover wood, why not?
 

put up towel rack on 1939 metal cabinet...took days for paint to dry on the metal.

 

Cleared out room, start floor work tomorrow.
 

worked on extracted shelf from living room the newly hung curtains were hitting, missed calculations by 3"

back up tomorrow, 1st thing...correctly positioned this time.

 

We'll get it right this time. Maybe...lol.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 5, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I have slept a grand 8 hours the last week.
> 
> I feel refreshed. I graduated back to needles for the coca
> 
> ...



lol heres me on the street pruce, super conservative and a working dy with shit to do

1/8 of bud-$30
5bars of xanax-$25
12 norco- $72
g of coke - $50
bottle of something decent-$40

total- a mild $220 a day..









the hymn cane out of my shirt.. so i sewed it back up... a 10yr ild shirt nothing specual at all. but it has sentimental value from my ex


after indulging in the mentuoned drugs id say ots not bad qnd thats the inside, the outside you cant tell


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 5, 2016)

Poured a 14' x 22' concrete pad to accomodate a 12' x 20' utility shed. Ordered shed from the Mennonites...the Amish and Mennonites control the wood working mafia here.

So I ordered shed a month ago aware of a 1 month time lag to get it here. Couple days ago the Mennonite guy calls about where to put hole for electrical conduit. I specified '63" in from entrance wall, 3.5" in from left wall'.

Guy wanted to know if I'm measuring from inside or outside wall? I told him the outside wall as I don't have one here to measure from an inside wall. "OK...I know where to drill it now, and it's done and will be delivered this week. Thanks for buying from us."

I sure hope he understood.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 5, 2016)

i spent 
18.75-6 pack of boneshaker ipa tall gans
200-
3.5g - fishy ass coke. 

Got a deal on the pills 

70oc80
23percs
20x1mg kpin
10x.5 ativan
14x2mg xanax

Grand total 80$ 

My boy was hammerred and fucked up his math. Owell


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 5, 2016)

Hes probably going to call back tomorrow and asknme what happened. 

Nigga u slung me a deal. 

I did take advantage

Lol he was mangled lol. 


Glad i am not a druggie


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 5, 2016)

Apparently I just gave up and got some of this. 

Who can guess? Its looking fyre today.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 5, 2016)

I took my daughter on a hike that culminated with a picnic in the woods. 2 days in a row. Superdad what!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 6, 2016)

Basement is a sea of floor leveller...
dry in 4 to 6, tile tomorrow.
   

Good time to put up a shelf in living room.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 6, 2016)

I lost my boy's pet corn snake.


Then I found it again.


I then did a full clean on snake's terrarium. Fucker can jimmy the latches, perhaps. I'm keeping a close eye on legless Houdini here.

~edit~ Almost surely the fault was mine. The latches are fiddly. I have been checking them hourly. A snake in the glass is worth two in the walls.


----------



## 420God (Sep 6, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I lost my boy's pet corn snake.
> 
> 
> Then I found it again.
> ...


I had one of those when I was younger. It too got loose, pushed the screen off the top of the cage. We found it after it went down a heating duct. Cooked the snake and made the house unbearable to be in.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 6, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I lost my boy's pet corn snake.
> 
> 
> Then I found it again.
> ...


Duct tape


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 6, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Duct tape


 Hold the critter straight for me, willya?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 6, 2016)

420God said:


> I had one of those when I was younger. It too got loose, pushed the screen off the top of the cage. We found it after it went down a heating duct. Cooked the snake and made the house unbearable to be in.


 Our house smells a bit. I think one neighborhood cat assassinated another down there below. I don't care to verify or falsify. I'm glad I am renting.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 6, 2016)

All I did today was jerk off













Twice


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 6, 2016)

Metasynth said:


> All I did today was jerk off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lol we both did a bit of snake handling.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 6, 2016)

Got shelf up. Was originally 4" wider and pushing into new drapes by 3". (we put up shelf centered on wall between window and door before hanging curtains, noobish amateur move, had to fix.)

 

celebrated finally finishing living room with a little bottom branch.

 

another fruitful day...


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 6, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I'm glad I am renting.


well fwiw theres some recently vacated property that's going for pennies on the $ in always lovely Melbourne Florida


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## qwizoking (Sep 6, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3774698
> View attachment 3774699


so how many beers dud that cost you?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 6, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> so how many beers dud that cost you?


Lol. About 11.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 6, 2016)

WORK!! 

First day working after relocating from Nebraska 6 weeks ago (which means 8 weeks since I quit my job)!

Worked 10.5 hours on a new job. Then headed over to Boulder to pickup up some dank live rosin and few supplies for my Blumat system! Only to come home and see thirsty plants requiring an hour of tedious hand-watering. Hooray, lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Sep 7, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> That's a great one. lgc u haven't stopped by lately..


hey mate  i do pop in every now and then , hello everyone


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 7, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3774698
> View attachment 3774699


4 x 4 x8 stacked cords..seasoned 250 a cord. I've thrown some wood in my lifetime
Got my pig magnetic ballast capacitor taken out
  cleaned out the basement in my new house........
  found my little buddy I saved from my time in shithole.....


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 7, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> 4 x 4 x8 stacked cords..seasoned 250 a cord. I've thrown some wood in my lifetime
> Got my pig magnetic ballast capacitor taken out
> View attachment 3774963 View attachment 3774964 cleaned out the basement in my new house........
> View attachment 3774966 View attachment 3774967 found my little buddy I saved from my time in shithole.....


Cords are 4-500 where I live. Ain't paying. Lol


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 7, 2016)

You have got to be shitting me? that wood in your picture was all straight grained too from what I could see. 10-15 pound maul.....I could split some wood Bob. If you ever need help let me know.....6ft 3in 215 makes splitting a breeze when I use good technique


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 7, 2016)

Well I did work. 

Then just been snacking on kangaroo summer sausage, crackers, assorted cheeses while drinking wine from a box. 

I also managed to do some cleaning


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 7, 2016)

Well I did work. 

Then just been snacking on kangaroo summer sausage, crackers, assorted cheeses while drinking wine from a box. 

I also managed to do some cleaning


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 7, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Well I did work.
> 
> Then just been snacking on kangaroo summer sausage, crackers, assorted cheeses while drinking wine from a box.
> 
> I also managed to do some cleaning


So nice u had to post it twice


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 7, 2016)

jerryb73 said:


> So nice u had to post it twice


It was totally the site told me error and I didnt see my post till after.

Maybe the alcohol is to blame. Fuxking wine


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 7, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> It was totally the site told me error and I didnt see my post till after.
> 
> Maybe the alcohol is to blame. Fuxking wine


Does that shit to me to..

Fucking wine..


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 7, 2016)

jerryb73 said:


> Does that shit to me to..
> 
> Fucking wine..


Good deal on 16L boxes at magnotta. 

Some wonder 16L well ya around 60$ when a L is around 11. 

Then I stocked up on cured meats and gourmet cheeses. Guess I have done alot.

Aldo got a fat kangaroo steak I ate after work. 

That store is my new hangout.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 7, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> You have got to be shitting me? that wood in your picture was all straight grained too from what I could see. 10-15 pound maul.....I could split some wood Bob. If you ever need help let me know.....6ft 3in 215 makes splitting a breeze when I use good technique


Shit I cut it all with a 4pound maul and a wedge. 

Everything is "protected forest land" around me. HELLLLLLLLA wood. You just can't touch it. Lol

Edit* that's about 1/5 of what I have to chop.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 7, 2016)

Winterized the first pool of the season today. In 88f weather lol. Love this time of year. Dude's a cool customer too. Threw me a 20bill. He's a doctor, originally from Iran. When I first started taking care of the pool some years back, I asked him where he was from and he says "Persia". I was all like it's cool doc, you ain't gotta lie to kick it, that's Iran right? I've never been. I kinda wanna see it. Will I die if I go there? And we've been tight ever since.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 7, 2016)

Wednesday night dinner


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 7, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Wednesday night dinner
> View attachment 3775418


emm, looks good swordfish, pork ??? I'm getting hungry.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 7, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> emm, looks good swordfish, pork ??? I'm getting hungry.


Pork loin chop


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 7, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Wednesday night dinner
> View attachment 3775418


Who made that? You, wife? Im hungry now..... Looks like a restaurant meal!!


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 7, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Pork loin chop


you buy the whole loin and cut the chops? that's what I've been doing lately


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 7, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Who made that? You, wife? Im hungry now..... Looks like a restaurant meal!!


ikr? GG does the whole presentation


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 7, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Who made that? You, wife? Im hungry now..... Looks like a restaurant meal!!


Me bro, I love fucking around in the kitchen


BarnBuster said:


> you buy the whole loin and cut the chops? that's what I've been doing lately


I've been buying it whole and slicing my own. Way cheaper like that.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 7, 2016)

It's a pan seared chop with just salt and pepper, spinach salad with red onions, dried cranberries, cucumbers, sunflower seeds, and fresh grated Parmesan. The greens Beens were blanched and then sautéed with onions and bacon, I also threw in cherry tomatoes at the end.


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 7, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> ikr? GG does the whole presentation


So i just showed the wife my lap top and said look what Gary Goodson is having for dinner. She said god dam!!!!!! So now she going to make something finally. Thanks @Gary Goodson,i should be eating soon!!!!!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 7, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> So i just showed the wife my lap top and said look what Gary Goodson is having for dinner. She said god dam!!!!!! So now she going to make something finally. Thanks @Gary Goodson,i should be eating soon!!!!!


Lol glad I could help


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 7, 2016)

I could make my food look that good, but when Im by myself I like the look it has in the pot or pan.


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 7, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> I could make my food look that good, but when Im by myself I like the look it has in the pot or pan.


Im a terrible cook. No one in the house lets me cook. Guys they won't even let me on the BBQ grill. Im only good enough to grow pot.......


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 7, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> I could make my food look that good, but when Im by myself I like the look it has in the pot or pan.


yeah me too, whatever gets done first, gets eaten first


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 7, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Im a terrible cook. No one in the house lets me cook. Guys they won't even let me on the BBQ grill. Im only good enough to grow pot.......


Grilling/smoking is my favorite. Nobody mans my smokers but me. I have been showing my son the ropes though. He started with dogs and then I moved him up to hamburgers. He isn't interested enough for a long smoke though. So I'll wait for ribs or brisket till he's a little bit older.


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 7, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Grilling/smoking is my favorite. Nobody mans my smokers but me. I have been showing my son the ropes though. He started with dogs and then I moved him up to hamburgers. He isn't interested enough for a long smoke though. So I'll wait for ribs or brisket till he's a little bit older.


Yea well....... My wife started juicing. So my life is pretty much fucked right now. But we are having a good meal tonight thanks to you!!!!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 7, 2016)

So I was hit by a storm ahike T the bar. ..
Bramd new cellphone soaked in water and booze(this ties in to a later part of my "geek squad plan. They said any issue is covered." .

Im soaked my lad well that got soaked but i havs these nifty muahrooms pics to follow

And some really nice boy.


Meow

Boys i made it

I atarted from the buttom now im furr


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 7, 2016)

Me fucking ow 

Crack too

But ahhhhd


Dont let the king know


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 7, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yup, Sunni referred to it as a
> View attachment 3771480


My guess is @sunni seeing a lot of shitstorms recently so she's a bit sensitized  But at least she's a pro at handling 'em


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 7, 2016)

We got the tile in! Entire basement except game room that's getting totally different tile. These are 18" squares...they were discontinued and discounted...and they look better to the naked eye. I picked this pattern 1st over the others that were full price, so there were no compromises due to a lower price...I like 'em!

 

Already hit Lowe's for some rugs...I like the color match.

  

Started stripping benches to a special dinning room table. I bought it in 1978 for my 1st post college apartment. I recall some attractive young ladies sitting across from me at that table a few decades back, so it's a restorable keeper from the memories alone. Plus, it's a damn nice piece of furniture for the game room.

 

table in background...looks OK from a distance but has been in my garage for 15 yrs. and needs refinished pretty bad...spare time work. Done in a couple weeks.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 7, 2016)

listened to a lot of music and transcribed about 3/4 of a song I've been wanting to nail down,not an easy task when the composer was Frank Zappa


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 7, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Me fucking ow
> 
> Crack too
> 
> ...



dry wall and soap shavings huh?
big man in the house


----------



## davethepothead (Sep 7, 2016)

Been writing music for years. Finally got some studio time in and released some songs today. Check them out let me know what you think. 

Listen to SLOW MOTION by JustDave903 #np on #SoundCloud
https://soundcloud.com/user-189318674/slow-motion


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 7, 2016)

davethepothead said:


> Been writing music for years. Finally got some studio time in and released some songs today. Check them out let me know what you think.
> 
> Listen to SLOW MOTION by JustDave903 #np on #SoundCloud
> https://soundcloud.com/user-189318674/slow-motion


A little more hardcore fight music is my liking. Good for you though, hope you do well!!! Let me know when you have some drug dealing pot smoking knuckle head stuff.


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 7, 2016)

I made beans

 

And played with this pup


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 7, 2016)

dum dee dumm dum

spam!
 
nom.nom nom

you jelly
ha!


----------



## justugh (Sep 7, 2016)

what i did today

made 1000 bucks ........and i sat down going tho paperwork from my father .....373k in life insurance

now i am freaking out i have a shit load of money coming to me and have to pay taxes for the first time ever ..........debating about saying fuck it to USA and getting out before hillary or the don win the prez

thinking about doing the lotto thing renouncing citizen ship then collecting every single dime and leaving with out paying one cent to the state or fed for taxes (the money is willed to me and i am not a citizen so they can not tax me)....they can go after my dad but he is dead and those debts do not carry over to the family once the estate is settled in court


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 8, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> dry wall and soap shavings huh?
> big man in the house


Lmao


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 8, 2016)

Beer run turned into a bear run. Tried to leave for beer and this fucker caught the corner of my eye as I walked out the door. 

Had to throw pine cones at it and yell "fuck off bear!"
 
He left. But helllllla nonchalant like.


----------



## primabudda (Sep 8, 2016)

sold $1365 if i'm right worth of seeds for an unnamed seed bank 

woop de fucking woop !! they came over night most of them woop de woop de woop !! 






if any one even cares


----------



## primabudda (Sep 8, 2016)

justugh said:


> what i did today
> 
> made 1000 bucks ........and i sat down going tho paperwork from my father .....373k in life insurance
> 
> ...


invest in me, i'll build you a website ..... message abesupercro and we could do business of somesort.

trust 420


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 8, 2016)

Damn you


----------



## primabudda (Sep 8, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Damn you


the bear ? i know, big innit ?


----------



## davethepothead (Sep 8, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> A little more hardcore fight music is my liking. Good for you though, hope you do well!!! Let me know when you have some drug dealing pot smoking knuckle head stuff.


Lol alright try this. 

GANG - SoundCloud
Listen to GANG by JustDave903 #np on #SoundCloud
https://soundcloud.com/user-189318674/gang


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 8, 2016)

Hosed off some old lawn chairs brought em inside. 


Preparing for a long dull winter.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 8, 2016)

The civil engineers that work in my building are all fat fucks... Like rip the rails off the stairs when the elevator was down for a day kinda fat fucks.. The majority have the fat fuck handicap plague so they can park front row at Wendy's 


Either way one just got off the elevator and I meant to I swear I meant to mumble fat fuck under my breath. But I said it directly at him with eye contact

He was not pleased 

Hes still a fat fuck though


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 8, 2016)

My shed arrived on schedule. It was off loaded from a special trailer pulled by a 1 ton Ford Dually...but the really cool machine was the portable mover...2 wheel sets detach, then the machine jacks up shed on one side to slip wheel assemblies over bottom runners...then machine lowers that side and goes to opposite side, jacks it up...and drives shed to it's final location. Very cool little machine...but I've always been a sucker for cool machines.

       

Houston, we have landed.
After he jacked wheels off, we jacked up the center and pushed it till we squared it up. It doesn't have the planned 12" border because...a 12' shed is not 144"...it is 137" with 3.5" roof overhang on sides that give You the 12'... I ordered electrical conduit hole based on my false assumption of 144"...so it's closer to garage by a couple inches...best my dumb ass could do. It works, looks good, my electrician buddy coming tomorrow to run lines and set up for lights, outlets and an old little 4.8 amp AC unit.

I'm almost done with the project here...starting to feel the rush.


----------



## primabudda (Sep 8, 2016)

very nice man.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 8, 2016)

primabudda said:


> very nice man.


my trained avi dog will shit on your head.

I have an idea for your next user name.

look close.


----------



## sunni (Sep 8, 2016)

Anyone know how to work with wood I bought an antique dresser but the top is cracked 
Possible to fix ?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 8, 2016)

sunni said:


> Anyone know how to work with wood I bought an antique dresser but the top is cracked
> Possible to fix ?


Most likely. Pics?

You can fix anything if you want to bad enough.


----------



## sunni (Sep 8, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Most likely. Pics?
> 
> You can fix anything if you want to bad enough.


Not any yet let me see if o can find a similar one on Google


----------



## sunni (Sep 8, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Most likely. Pics?
> 
> You can fix anything if you want to bad enough.


It's not as big as this but there is a pretty decent gap is say a few millimeters and there's two of them and they are long 
It's along the top of the dresser 
And they aren't perfectly straight 

I think it's mahogany wood or whatever a deep dark almost red is 
Beautiful handles too it even has those skeleton key holes lady said its over 60 years old


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 8, 2016)

sunni said:


> It's not as big as this but there is a pretty decent gap is say a few millimeters and there's two of them and they are long
> It's along the top of the dresser
> And they aren't perfectly straight
> 
> ...


You could try using clamps (obviously larger ones) and try glue and squeeze. I've done it before, sometimes successfully...
other times I had to refinish it to hide it better. There's also a variety of fillers and wood putty in different colors for finishing. 
If cracks are close to an edge...a finishing air nail gun after gIue and clamps could work great.

You really have to see the piece to assess the final solution but you could fix that with tools and clamps, etc.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 8, 2016)

clamps like this, all different sizes


----------



## sunni (Sep 8, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You could try using clamps (obviously larger ones) and try glue and squeeze. I've done it before, sometimes successfully...
> other times I had to refinish it to hide it better. There's also a variety of fillers and wood putty in different colors for finishing.
> If cracks are close to an edge...a finishing air nail gun after gIue and clamps could work great.
> 
> You really have to see the piece to assess the final solution but you could fix that with tools and clamps, etc.


Thanks I have the clamps


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 8, 2016)

{{avoids making clamp/clap joke}}


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 8, 2016)

sunni said:


> It's not as big as this but there is a pretty decent gap is say a few millimeters and there's two of them and they are long
> It's along the top of the dresser
> And they aren't perfectly straight
> 
> ...


Yes it's fixable: clamps and glue. But leave it where it will live for a couple weeks before fixing; change and equilibrate in humidity


----------



## primabudda (Sep 8, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> my trained avi dog will shit on your head.
> 
> I have an idea for your next user name.
> 
> look close.


look close ? you getting mad bro ?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 8, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> My shed arrived on schedule. It was off loaded from a special trailer pulled by a 1 ton Ford Dually...but the really cool machine was the portable mover...2 wheel sets detach, then the machine jacks up shed on one side to slip wheel assemblies over bottom runners...then machine lowers that side and goes to opposite side, jacks it up...and drives shed to it's final location. Very cool little machine...but I've always been a sucker for cool machines.
> 
> View attachment 3776039 View attachment 3776040 View attachment 3776041 View attachment 3776042 View attachment 3776043 View attachment 3776045 View attachment 3776047 View attachment 3776048
> 
> ...


You are as nuts as 420God. I admire that


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 8, 2016)

I gotta admit prima tricked me and I even quoted him thinking it was tangerine asking why Canada sucked so hard.. A topic I was willing to field 

Hey ugly chicks get laid too ya know we all make mistakes

If I seem very shallow from my last two post it's coming through perfectly clear. I only like attractive, smart, funny humans You guys are alright in my book


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 8, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> I gotta admit *prima* *tricked* *me* and I even quoted him thinking it was tangerine asking why Canada sucked so hard.. A topic I was willing to field
> 
> Hey ugly chicks get laid too ya know we all make mistakes
> 
> If I seem very shallow from my last two post it's coming through perfectly clear. I only like attractive, smart, funny humans You guys are alright in my book


Fuck that old pee pee neck...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 8, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> He sure is a festering, Cum filled wart.
> 
> His own mother doesn't want him.



Is there some reason it isn't banned yet, or at least put on perma turtle?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 8, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> Is there some reason it isn't banned yet, or at least put on perma turtle?


like a mutating virus...hard to get rid of.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 8, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> like a mutating virus...hard to get rid of.


 it's been learning and evolving but we have bigger guns


----------



## justugh (Sep 8, 2016)

primabudda said:


> invest in me, i'll build you a website ..... message abesupercro and we could do business of somesort.
> 
> trust 420


u got to talk to nice lady
i have already commited to partiner with her

unless u are a better cook then her i am going to stick with nice lady .......she feeds me food i do not have to cook or think about eatting every 6-7pm food is ready to eat good food food i like (i been fending for my self since i was 14 on food this is so nice ) 

super stoned off on supply and samples from other grows(tax deductable samples under a llc) and food ....i can run my stil as a hobby and make up shine to give out as gifts or use it strip the thc off the plant in RSO method 

yes i am building a porch with a rocking chair keeping the shot gun next to me .....i am going full blown hill billy....bare foot all the time no more shoes for me (hate shoes i owned the same pair now for 19 years tells u how offen i wear them) ...here i have the rep as not to be fucked with out there i have to teach the ppl this ........i know i will get some asshole sooner or later testing me...i just have to rem to stop not to kill (find a few ppl around i like and teach them how to stop me) .........nice lady is the front person in the biz i am guy in the back ground (the way i want it) 


i am love this current set up so much .....and the best part i can date again instead of going for one night stands at her place ........u know hard hard it is to lie and keep it strait when u have head like mine.......when someone asked me what i did the standard answer is bum ....how i got my money i had to answer family (tends to put off anyone worth really datting) 

pick out a nice peice of land ......2 3 arces if the house is 2 family that rocks if not then get a 2nd one built


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 8, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> Is there some reason it isn't banned yet, or at least put on perma turtle?


I can't believe that post got deleted. 

Really? 

So tame for TNT. Maybe I'm one thin ice. Lol


----------



## primabudda (Sep 9, 2016)

justugh said:


> u got to talk to nice lady
> i have already commited to partiner with her
> 
> unless u are a better cook then her i am going to stick with nice lady .......she feeds me food i do not have to cook or think about eatting every 6-7pm food is ready to eat good food food i like (i been fending for my self since i was 14 on food this is so nice )
> ...


soooooooo you want to invest in me then ?  i got a little lost inbetween "i can run my stil as a hobbie" and "when some asked me what i did the standard answer is bum" 

we can get rid of the lady pretty easy just so you know, a few calls, a qiuck boat out to sea ... good and gone  so you in or out ?


----------



## primabudda (Sep 9, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> it's been learning and evolving but we have bigger guns


its ? 


man you are such a disrespectful man towards your gods children, you should be ashamed but no peen stops this .... takes up all the shame you know  ? 




what have i accomplished today hmmmm let me think .... 


oooo a new funky hiphop track, big actually, that'll be all


----------



## justugh (Sep 9, 2016)

primabudda said:


> soooooooo you want to invest in me then ?  i got a little lost inbetween "i can run my stil as a hobbie" and "when some asked me what i did the standard answer is bum"
> 
> we can get rid of the lady pretty easy just so you know, a few calls, a qiuck boat out to sea ... good and gone  so you in or out ?


the lady feeds me .......unless u are a 6 foot red hair green eye cc tits and willing t cook for me nakied and i get beneifits 
she cooks food for me (to top it u have to be a hot lady like i said) ........yes really i am that simple she made me ziti the 2nd night i ever meet her


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 9, 2016)

Productive day for ol Gare bear. I got four new(used actually) tires and rims with really good tread from Craigslist last night. They were only $200 for all 4!!

Running on 4 hrs of sleep. I woke up at 6am and got everyone ready for school and work. Dropped them hoes off. Then got the truck inspection done because the assholes said the one from a few months ago doesn't count since I got the temp tags last month. Passed inspection like a boss! Then I had to go down town to sign for my title and get the tags and new plates. 

Now I'm taking the truck to get an alignment, oil change, and have these tires balanced. Mrs Goodson did a number on the passenger side front rim which is why I had to replace the tires and get it aligned. She didn't say how it happened and I didn't ask. Because I know the answer will just piss me off.
 
Look what she did^ and it's been pulling to the right ever since.


----------



## primabudda (Sep 9, 2016)

ouch ! 

[inserts pulling on the right joke]


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 9, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Productive day for ol Gare bear. I got four new(used actually) tires and rims with really good tread from Craigslist last night. They were only $200 for all 4!!
> 
> Running on 4 hrs of sleep. I woke up at 6am and got everyone ready for school and work. Dropped them hoes off. Then got the truck inspection done because the assholes said the one from a few months ago doesn't count since I got the temp tags last month. Passed inspection like a boss! Then I had to go down town to sign for my title and get the tags and new plates.
> 
> ...


Lol. My wife did that about 3 times. I gave up and got her a 4WD Jeep with big tires.

so far, so good...knock on wood.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 9, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol. My wife did that about 3 times. I gave up and got her a 4WD Jeep with big tires.
> 
> so far, so good...knock on wood.


I got mad at my wife for popping a nice tire and ruining a cobra rim on my 86 mustang. Like a week later I hit the same curb.

Talk about eating crow.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 9, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol. My wife did that about 3 times. I gave up and got her a 4WD Jeep with big tires.
> 
> so far, so good...knock on wood.


The new rims are smaller and the tires are bigger so that might help. I just got back from the shop. They were packed and said it would take hours before they got to my truck. He said they are dead when they open on Saturday mornings. So it looks like I'll be waking up early again to go drop it off


Fuck it, now it's time for home made chicken wings and a beer! Oh and a fat ass 

Wingstop and Buffalo Wild Wings ain't got shit on me! Walmart had the wings on sale for $5 a pack so I grabbed
 
Where else are ya gonna get 56 wings for $10?

This is gonna be me later


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 9, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> The new rims are smaller and the tires are bigger so that might help. I just got back from the shop. They were packed and said it would take hours before they got to my truck. He said they are dead when they open on Saturday mornings. So it looks like I'll be waking up early again to go drop it off
> 
> 
> Fuck it, now it's time for home made chicken wings and a beer! Oh and a fat ass
> ...


Did you know people with beer guts like that aren't really fat? Its their liver swelling.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 9, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I got mad at my wife for popping a nice tire and ruining a cobra rim on my 86 mustang. Like a week later I hot the same curb.
> 
> Talk about eating crow.


Wife had a nice Ford sedan. At one point, 3 plastic rims were curb scraped... other missing completely. 

what the fuck can you do... women.

Jeep working out better and she likes it so...I guess it was the solution.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 9, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Did you know people with beer guts like that aren't really fat? Its their liver swelling.


You look at that and have to tell yourself that's not normal. No one is just fat like that in the belly. 

Jesus, look at it. It's perfectly round!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 9, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Wife had a nice Ford sedan. At one point, 3 plastic rims were curb scraped... other missing completely.
> 
> what the fuck can you do... women.
> 
> Jeep working out better and she likes it so...I guess it was the solution.


Mine has got better at not hitting curbs. 

I hit the curb from spinning tires. Had a 2200 stall converter in it. Damn thing would shred tires even with a posi in it.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 9, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> You look at that and have to tell yourself that's not normal. No one is just fat like that in the belly.
> 
> Jesus, look at it. It's perfectly round!


I had a friend that loved to drink and fight. It was normal for fights to break out when we were drinking. 

One time one of the guys said he was going to kick my ass. My other friend told me to back down and leave the guy alone, he couldn't be knocked out. I saw the guy get hit many a time very hard.

He swung on me and missed. His stomach wasn't swollen like that but I knew he drank a lot. I hit him one time in the liver. Dropped like a sack of potatoes.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 9, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Did you know people with beer guts like that aren't really fat? Its their liver swelling.


Mainliner?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 9, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Mainliner?


I would wager yes to that question.

http://symptomsdiagnosisbook.com/patient-stories/symptoms-of-diseases/effects-of-alcohol-on-the-body/liver-failure-symptoms/


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 9, 2016)

My mouth was on fire from eating too many hot wings. Now my ass is on fire because it's a pussy!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 9, 2016)

Easy Friday...electrician buddy came to wire shed, after we burned some Lemon Mango. Put in GFCI outlet 1st, the others kick out if the GFCI does. Probably didn't need it but put it in anyway.



T-8 48" shop light 2 bulbs

Light switch by door and opposite wall outlet
 

Got 2 optional windows @ $60 each


8' long loft to the rear, 4' loft to the front
 

I know of guys using these for camps up the mountains, they make the loft a sleeping area. This is storage and tractor garage after I come up with a ramp idea... Nice shed.
We had an old one...was right on the ground and got invaded by termites so we ripped that shit down. The concrete pad should fix that.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 9, 2016)

Not @Gary Goodson wings but damn good son


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 9, 2016)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 3776996
> Not @Gary Goodson wings but damn good son


I'd eat that.


----------



## Uberknot (Sep 9, 2016)

Well I stared and breathed all over my plant for a couple hours....watching white hairs grow is fun stuff!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 9, 2016)

That last sip of beer tasted like rubbing alcohol. 

Was very strange to say the least. 

Oh I worked 13 hours and managed to down 6 pints in the couple hours. Resin bag is a delicious beer. 

I also learned they dont approve of the sf "rum n coke with a pint for the kitchen plz"

Well lest I got my drinks


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 10, 2016)

View attachment 3777714
I'm in hiding


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 10, 2016)

@bu$hleaguer


----------



## srh88 (Sep 10, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @Bob Zmuda
> View attachment 3777714
> I'm in hiding


you should ask them if you set a record


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 10, 2016)

srh88 said:


> you should ask them if you set a record


Lol.
I'm sure the huge warehouses that get busted from spankin it are allot worse.
There's busts in the bay area all the time like that


----------



## srh88 (Sep 10, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Lol.
> I'm sure the huge warehouses that get busted from spankin it are allot worse


last time i got caught spanking it i got a blowjob


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Sep 10, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @Bob Zmuda
> View attachment 3777714
> I'm in hiding


5 stars!


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 10, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> 5 stars!


I can still play that song over and over again


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 10, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @Bob Zmuda
> View attachment 3777714
> I'm in hiding


Lol!!!!!! Jesus Christ bro!


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 10, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Lol!!!!!! Jesus Christ bro!


Dude.
We were fishing the dam all morning long for the landlocked kings yesterday. We split to go bang the bass. This must have happened right after we left. Only two other boats there trolling. Can you imagine hooking up to that?


Glad i missed that shit!
It's been very interesting over here lately i tell ya. That fire just missed me thank god


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 10, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Dude.
> We were fishing the dam all morning long for the landlocked kings yesterday. We split to go bang the bass. This must have happened right after we left. Only two other boats there trolling. Can you imagine hooking up to that?
> View attachment 3777836
> 
> ...


LOLOL!!!!

Holy shit bro!!!!! That's just crazy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 10, 2016)

i did a whole bunch of shit while i was on slowdown. i'm thinking of requesting turtle mode for the rest of the summer.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 10, 2016)

LOL


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 10, 2016)

went grocery shopping & managed to spend $632 dollars on a 3/4 full shopping cart,the store was closing so I swiped my debit & agreed to go over the bill line item with the manager tomorrow,I was thinking the bill was less than $400 so the $632 something in wrong,too tired to dink with it tonight so it'll keep till morning .


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 11, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Dude.
> We were fishing the dam all morning long for the landlocked kings yesterday. We split to go bang the bass. This must have happened right after we left. Only two other boats there trolling. Can you imagine hooking up to that?
> View attachment 3777836
> 
> ...


Good eating though. I hope it wasn't the lifeless body of @DavidKratos92 .


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 11, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> went grocery shopping & managed to spend $632 dollars on a 3/4 full shopping cart,the store was closing so I swiped my debit & agreed to go over the bill line item with the manager tomorrow,I was thinking the bill was less than $400 so the $632 something in wrong,too tired to dink with it tonight so it'll keep till morning .


Ammo costs. Got a big weekend planned?


----------



## 420God (Sep 12, 2016)

Spent most of the last week canning stuff from the garden and helping the mother-in-law can stuff from hers as well. I also picked up the material for the shelter and got all that framed and ready for metal, hopefully I'll get that put on today.


----------



## justugh (Sep 12, 2016)

what i did today

i am attempting to get the will out of the saftey depsit box
(here the story .......the bank was FMH when my father got the box few years ago they changed to PNC when they did they opened a new box for him 197 (not the 119 listed in the instruction to do on his death) ........the old 119 wade cindy and i were allow to access the new 197 is only under his name

well he has been dead month and 2 days now and we still have not gotten the will up to the court
so today is the big attempt to get into the box

if this does not work then it will be months of shit ......have to file in court to force them to let us access it to get the will out


personally i made my mind up .....if they allow us to access the will today i will keep the accounts with the bank ......if they make us go tho the courts and all that i am shutting every account down and moving it to bank of America

by law once the will is registered wade and i need to open a bank account that all the assets get converted and turned into cash goes into there ....and by law i have to keep that account open and active for 6 months for the creditors to attach claims or to pay claims .....then 3 more months of shit then we can close this account split it up


alll u old ppl out there contact a lawyer and get your shit in order .......i thought pops did this for us .....he only had the funeral set up so it was no think operation


so wish me luck and keep a eye on the 10pm national news.........i am tried of the feet dragging and all this other crap i want this over with so i might be escorted off the bank by the police .....according to the banking rules the manager has the discretion to allow us to open it up in front of him and remove the certified will from it to register it with the court


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 12, 2016)

justugh said:


> what i did today
> 
> i am attempting to get the will out of the saftey depsit box
> (here the story .......the bank was FMH when my father got the box few years ago they changed to PNC when they did they opened a new box for him 197 (not the 119 listed in the instruction to do on his death) ........the old 119 wade cindy and i were allow to access the new 197 is only under his name
> ...


Here's what you do: rig an old car to explode in front of the bank. Set the fuse for about 10 minutes, walk into the bank and strike up another conversation with the safety deposit box lady. When the car blows up, everyone will run outside to see what's going on. Take your key, get to the box, and simply walk out with the contents. Police, employees and patrons will all be distracted by the diversion as you casually walk in the opposite direction. You're welcome...


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 12, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Here's what you do: rig an old car to explode in front of the bank. Set the fuse for about 10 minutes, walk into the bank and strike up another conversation with the safety deposit box lady. When the car blows up, everyone will run outside to see what's going on. Take your key, get to the box, and simply walk out with the contents. Police, employees and patrons will all be distracted by the diversion as you casually walk in the opposite direction. You're welcome...


Wait wait
Where does the ricin ring come into play?


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (Sep 12, 2016)

lots of work


----------



## justugh (Sep 12, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Here's what you do: rig an old car to explode in front of the bank. Set the fuse for about 10 minutes, walk into the bank and strike up another conversation with the safety deposit box lady. When the car blows up, everyone will run outside to see what's going on. Take your key, get to the box, and simply walk out with the contents. Police, employees and patrons will all be distracted by the diversion as you casually walk in the opposite direction. You're welcome...


no can not do that i have a fbi record for making bombs .........i would be one of the first ppl they talk too

plus the way the parking lot is if i do that i will end up taken out about 30 40 cars ....first one goes the rest will go once the gas spreads outs


----------



## justugh (Sep 12, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Wait wait
> Where does the ricin ring come into play?


that is for killing ......if i take out the manager this fat bitch will be the boss and she is a twat in half ........already dealt with her it has been 72 hours since she filed for a answer about this trouble with corp and i have not heard anything from her....even tho she said i would hear something today


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 12, 2016)

justugh said:


> that is for killing ......if i take out the manager this fat bitch will be the boss and she is a twat in half ........already dealt with her it has been 72 hours since she filed for a answer about this trouble with corp and i have not heard anything from her....even tho she said i would hear something today


You think too small..
Bring coffee and doughnuts in the am.
Take out the majority like that, then when you go up there a few people left standing can be got pretty quick. I imagine most will just flee.. So you'll have the place to yourself and Get a few boxes...instead of just a will.

Better yet. To avoid possible homicide charges... Rig the central a.c. to blow out a very fine niacin mist.
Nobody gonna call the laws at least not immediately

Maybe idk



Tell us how it goes


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 12, 2016)

I got shut down on my right foot by a damn "bunion"! 46 yrs old never really had much of an issue with foot knuckles......however It has always cracked while i walked the large foot joint on my big toe until 2006 when i had my first knee surgury. Since that time its becoming increasingly larger and more painful. My large toe joint where it meets the foot is three times what my other foot is. I started out in janurary getting about 15-20 of weight bearing before it was too much to deal with, usually id ignore it, but its got a whole new assault tactic on the area in question. I also just noticed that the skin covering the joint is stretched horridly. Any advice on how to get rid of them without it being insanely painful>?


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 12, 2016)

justugh said:


> it has been 72 hours since she filed for a answer about this trouble with corp and i have not heard anything from her....even tho she said i would hear something today


Damn, guess pops didn't have all bases covered. Estate is heading to probate now and you can count on at least 40% of gross inheritance being deducted by state officials. Or, you could break into the vault after bank hours to recover will.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 12, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Any advice on how to get rid of them without it being insanely painful>?


You gotta speak with drs or an occupational therapist about that. We only know about dab rigs and where to order the best bongs online. 

I'd def make some canna oil lotion to treat the area.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 12, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> You gotta speak with drs or an occupational therapist about that....


but I wouldn't mind seeing a picture.

most "younger" folks don't have wills, healthcare POA, DNR's, because they are invincible.
until Mr. Murphy pays a visit. I used to preach that stuff to kids when I was still working. WTF does the old guy know. lol


----------



## justugh (Sep 12, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> You think too small..
> Bring coffee and doughnuts in the am.
> Take out the majority like that, then when you go up there a few people left standing can be got pretty quick. I imagine most will just flee.. So you'll have the place to yourself and Get a few boxes...instead of just a will.
> 
> ...


well the lady e-mailed the ppl the day i went in thursday

no answer back so she would not let us in

so i go back in after we leave and ask for a copy of the contract ......the box and wade and i are both listed and clause 4 in th contract gives us access to it
we are Co-owners with right of surviership ....we can access it any time

by the time i read it and found it they locked the doors on us

so tomorrow going back with ids in hand and contract in hand to open the box and get the will......if any issue we are calling 911 and the news paper


but get this .....we all know any contract with our names on it u are allowed to get a copy of it .....this lady wasted 10 mins calling up the corp office and getting a ok on it

if the dumb bitch would of read the contract we would of gotten in .....if she knew federal law we would of gotten in as co owners ......basically the bitch is a twat with a cover my ass thought before she does anything .........we know our father we know he set it up so we could get in


----------



## justugh (Sep 12, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Damn, guess pops didn't have all bases covered. Estate is heading to probate now and you can count on at least 40% of gross inheritance being deducted by state officials. Or, you could break into the vault after bank hours to recover will.


no he did 

the contract part 4 .....we have access the dumb bitch in the bank did not read it ......i got a copy of it this afternoon 

wade and i are both co owners in the form .......the lady just wanted to cover her ass instead of taking a look and making a call


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 12, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> I got shut down on my right foot by a damn "bunion"! 46 yrs old never really had much of an issue with foot knuckles......however It has always cracked while i walked the large foot joint on my big toe until 2006 when i had my first knee surgury. Since that time its becoming increasingly larger and more painful. My large toe joint where it meets the foot is three times what my other foot is. I started out in janurary getting about 15-20 of weight bearing before it was too much to deal with, usually id ignore it, but its got a whole new assault tactic on the area in question. I also just noticed that the skin covering the joint is stretched horridly. Any advice on how to get rid of them without it being insanely painful>?


at this rate you'll be dead in a few weeks. RIP

someone remind me to start a thread when it happens.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 12, 2016)

justugh said:


> no he did
> 
> the contract part 4 .....we have access the dumb bitch in the bank did not read it ......i got a copy of it this afternoon
> 
> wade and i are both co owners in the form .......the lady just wanted to cover her ass instead of taking a look and making a call


My guess is you were acting like an asshole (hence the repeated "dumb bitch" stuff). She probably just didn't like you and wanted to make your life harder. 

Nice.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 12, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> but I wouldn't mind seeing a picture.
> 
> most "younger" folks don't have wills, healthcare POA, DNR's, because they are invincible.
> until Mr. Murphy pays a visit. I used to preach that stuff to kids when I was still working. WTF does the old guy know. lol


No probs, pic in a second.

at this rate you'll be dead in a few weeks. RIP

someone remind me to start a thread when it happens.

Your a clinton lover your overexaggerate everything and sadly im used to it now..........moving right along.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 12, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> No probs, pic in a second.
> 
> at this rate you'll be dead in a few weeks. RIP
> 
> ...


dude.. you horribly failed that quote.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Sep 12, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> View attachment 3779218 View attachment 3779220 View attachment 3779219


you got some hairy toe knucks


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 12, 2016)

I also have a penis


----------



## srh88 (Sep 12, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> I also have a penis


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 12, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> View attachment 3779218 View attachment 3779220 View attachment 3779219


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 12, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 13, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> I got shut down on my right foot by a damn "bunion"! 46 yrs old never really had much of an issue with foot knuckles......however It has always cracked while i walked the large foot joint on my big toe until 2006 when i had my first knee surgury. Since that time its becoming increasingly larger and more painful. My large toe joint where it meets the foot is three times what my other foot is. I started out in janurary getting about 15-20 of weight bearing before it was too much to deal with, usually id ignore it, but its got a whole new assault tactic on the area in question. I also just noticed that the skin covering the joint is stretched horridly. Any advice on how to get rid of them without it being insanely painful>?


Custom orthotics help by unloading it, you may present an altered gait post knee surgery that irritated the bunion. they also have shoe stretchers to release lateral pressure caused by the shoe.

Operational intervention is gnarly but very effective


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 13, 2016)

That's not that bad yet, not nearly operational.. but look for a pedorthist near you if you want some relief


Pedorthist was auto corrected to pedophile.. It makes the sentence much more entertaining


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (Sep 13, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


Paranoid Schizophrenia ^^^


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 13, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Custom orthotics help by unloading it, you may present an altered gait post knee surgery that irritated the bunion. they also have shoe stretchers to release lateral pressure caused by the shoe.
> 
> Operational intervention is gnarly but very effective


Its grown 4 times the size in 16 months, the biggest issue is i can't ignore it anymore. There's no real way to keep off of it in my daily life, especially with a 5 month old chesapeake bay retriever. Thankyou inda for your insight. I would really like relief, its seems to have arthritits in it now im told.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

@VTMi'kmaq


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 13, 2016)

Coming from you and all the shitstorms you start here thats rich, especially because i liked it because it made me laugh hilariously.........go crawl back up whomevers ass you just fell out of please.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Coming from you and all the shitstorms you start here thats rich, especially because i liked it because it made me laugh hilariously.........go crawl back up whomevers ass you just fell out of please.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 13, 2016)

So what did you accomplish today asshat?
 I'm pretty sure your trolling chair is getting cold, better go run back before one of your buddies steals it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> So what did you accomplish today asshat?


trolled this one real dipshit on a pot website.


----------



## Uberknot (Sep 13, 2016)

hehe......comon play nice!


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


>


A boiled egg?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> A boiled egg?


egg sucking dog.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Uberknot (Sep 13, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> View attachment 3779829



HAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (Sep 13, 2016)

With milk and cheese please nigga


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> egg sucking dog.







Mmmmmmm.....


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 13, 2016)

So thats^^ what federal agents eat for lunch? Well alright.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 13, 2016)

I ate a bunch more of this local fsrms cheeses and more cuted meats. 

Oh my smoked keat finished this morning. 

Its yummy on rye


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 13, 2016)

Got game room floor in over last couple days...wood grain vinyl long planks with cork padding attached to the bottom (I didn't remove the 2 layers of old tile in this room, had to everywhere else due to water damage), tongue and groove floating floor. Same type of floor as we put in on 1st floor, but vinyl instead of wood laminate...I was afraid of future leaks from inland hurricanes...wood laminate not good in basements that might get wet.

 

It was a mostly straight square run...but nothing is perfectly square here so some edge trim was required. Also had to put in shitty white edge moulding because of the 1/4" float gap. May paint it brown. Only had 3 colors in moulding. No brown.

Also carpeted steps with remnant piece...
 

have to make an oak threshold at top of steps...going to use oak 1 x 6 and get an oak dow rod, split it in half, and attach to front for a bull nose effect...stained dark, of course.

plan to put triangle bar in this corner using styling cues from the original put in by my dad in 1959. He removed in the 1990's when he quit drinking...but hell, you don't have to drink to have a bar. We'll make a new one...13' long like it once was...
 
And in this corner, opposite from bar...I've got this brainstorm to put in a 1950's restaurant style booth or maybe a double booth...

 

I never saw one in anybody else's game room...seems like a cool idea. Already found a website that has benches...but we have a guy who does car upholstery, so....we may go unique. Back to the designing mode tonight.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Sep 13, 2016)

Tham! If feeling like shit! I almost lit some dude up! Im working from home and I'm with my 4 year old son. My wife needs her license renewed.. so shes off to the DMV, its the middle of the day and there is someone ring the door bell..
So I'm like who is that? so I look out the window and dont see any ups or delivery truck or anything.
I have cameras so I see some dude hop a 5ft fence and jump inside my yard.

Now Im fucking paranoid.
I dont know who that could be... is my wife in danger is my kids life in danger..
Who knows.
So I left my German Shepherd in the house with my son and I pulled out my Desert Eagle.

Walked out side and I see some guy at the back door.. I freaked.. I didn't want to hurt anyone.. but there was this split second of panic and hesitation.

So I yelled and asked the guy to come to the front.. in a not so friendly way..the guy was delivering a package from Amazon and had parked his truck on the other block 5 houses down.
The dude turned pale and I was left shaking..
I put away my peace and asked him why he jumped the fence but he was in no mod to talk and I wasn't either.

I came back inside and was sick to my stomach..

I'm the last person to advocate violence or guns but Chicago has become so crime ridden and dangerous that you must have a wepon and a few trained attack dogs.
I'm looking to move to another state.
This place is so stressful, dark and gloomy.
Everyone is on edge constantly.
I wonder how Colorado is.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 13, 2016)

tham bones sounds like a close call sort of. i don't understand how the delivery driver got over a 5' fence. did he not know u had a dog guess you get diff drivers in metropolis all the time. i've only had a gun pointed at me once by leo, shlda nvr been smokin herb in an alley still drunk from night before tham


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 13, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> So thats^^ what federal agents eat for lunch? Well alright.


So old Lou is bacon huh?

I could see that.

Tried throwing us off with the frogs when it was really pigs all along.

SMH.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 14, 2016)

kermit n miss piggy always had a thing


1+1= mr frog likes pigs


----------



## hellmutt bones (Sep 14, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> kermit n miss piggy always had a thing
> 
> 
> 1+1= mr frog likes pigs


In Puerto Rican its called "lechon"


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 14, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Its grown 4 times the size in 16 months, the biggest issue is i can't ignore it anymore. There's no real way to keep off of it in my daily life, especially with a 5 month old chesapeake bay retriever. Thankyou inda for your insight. I would really like relief, its seems to have arthritits in it now im told.


Look for one of these they will be able to help, I could as well but I'm not going to vt just to chill with Paul bunion


----------



## 420God (Sep 14, 2016)

Finished the shelter and got it moved out to the pasture.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 14, 2016)

I ate jalapeno and cheese pigs in a blanket and watched horror movies all day.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 15, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> I ate jalapeno and cheese pigs in a blanket and watched horror movies all day.


That sounds horrible

I'm gonna pretend to trim trees in my front yard till my riu package arrives

"All sorting has been completed at the delivery unit for today's deliveries at 7:28 am on September 15, 2016 in WICHITA FALLS, TX 76309."


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 15, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> I'm gonna ...trim trees in my front yard


must be cookies


edit~ how'd the tree work go?


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 15, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> must be cookies


More like Skittles

But I'd take a 7gram cookie.. My whip game on point though


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 15, 2016)

Did these shelves last week, including boxing in space at top of step. Needed a 2×4 to anchor shelves, wound up boxing it in...
 

so...was going to box in opposite side, but then decided to make a shelf at the top step. Don't ask me for what...we get blasted and put things together all day...maybe a good spot for bug spray or something.
  

On the other side of steps I was poking around and realized there were like 30 exposed brad nails from putting up paneling on back door landing wall...WTF?...missed those so put up a plywood cover and made yet another shelf. Not pretty but functional...nobody ever goes there anyway...but you can't have sharp nail ends sticking out in a low light area.
 

Painted this raised concrete block on floor, directly under steps and directly under back door. I have no idea what it was for...but the original part of house was 1939 construction so maybe something to do with a coal furnace many decades ago?

 

I have high hopes of being done in early October. It's fun but I need a break...we started Jan. 15th. 

A real rebuilding year.


----------



## 420God (Sep 16, 2016)

Spent all day yesterday sheetrocking the ceiling of my garage. Something we've been putting off for a while because we were unsure if this was going to stay a garage or become a rec room.


 
My cats did a number to the insulation, they use to climb the walls and go into the rafters.


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 16, 2016)

I cleaned up the shed. Added more parts to my growbox. And smoked some mexicana mix... hate ciggies.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 16, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> must be cookies
> 
> 
> edit~ how'd the tree work go?


Shit I've still only trimmed half a tree..
Butvi really don't wanna pay someone to do it. I might as well, I'm never up early enough and it's been like 90's by late morning


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2016)

13lb brisket smoked for almost a full 24 hours. The egg settled at 200. I don't think I sobered up for 2 solid days. It's like meat butter.

PS and it's gone!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 17, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 3782953
> 
> 13lb brisket smoked for almost a full 24 hours. The egg settled at 200. I don't think I sobered up for 2 solid days. It's like meat butter.
> 
> PS and it's gone!


And I didn't even get a piece  

Its okie I will est the left over cornbread annd cry.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 17, 2016)

Looks like you burned it..




















Jk.. And yes I know what bark is


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 17, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Looks like you burned it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do u even know sleep?


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 17, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Do u even know sleep?


Is she from Austin?
Doesn't ring a bell...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 17, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Is she from Austin?
> Doesn't ring a bell...


 That is one weird stripper name.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Looks like you burned it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL I finally got the bark right! I have a great pork rub but my beef rub was just missing something. I finally started adding lemon pepper to my mix of chili powders and nailed it. Only took a dozen years!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 17, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I finally got the bark right! I have a great pork rub but my beef rub was just missing something. I finally started adding lemon pepper to my mix of chili powders and nailed it. Only took a dozen years!


Id atoeast give you the decenecy of eating 3-4lbs

For science and all


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 17, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Id atoeast give you the decenecy of eating 3-4lbs
> 
> For science and all


Pp


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 17, 2016)

time for a cup of coffee


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 17, 2016)

420God said:


> My cats did a number to the insulation, they use to climb the walls and go into the rafters


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 17, 2016)

I got to looking and had like 40 chickens. I let them lay and hatch. I kill 10-15 every batch. We mostly freeze them. I decided to try canning them. I put 10 chickens in a bath canner pot and cooked them on low for a day and a half. I then deboned them, then canned them. I processed them at 10 pounds for an hour and fifteen minutes. 

I figure it will make good soup on a cold day.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 17, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I got to looking and had like 40 chickens. I let them lay and hatch. I kill 10-15 every batch. We mostly freeze them. I decided to try canning them. I put 10 chickens in a bath canner pot and cooked them on low for a day and a half. I then deboned them, then canned them. I processed them at 10 pounds for an hour and fifteen minutes.
> View attachment 3783118
> I figure it will make good soup on a cold day.


Fucking nice! Like a treasure cache


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 17, 2016)

God damn Mexicans and their 50 children! Mrs Goodson's niece turns 1 today and her fam is throwing a party that probably won't ever end. God damn drunks. So I might end up at the bar with Phil or out on the lake fishing.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 17, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Fucking nice! Like a treasure cache


Thank you.
We have been canning all kinds of stuff.

It is worth the effort. It taste better than anything you can buy.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 17, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Thank you.
> We have been canning all kinds of stuff.
> 
> It is worth the effort. It taste better than anything you can buy.


----------



## jacksmuff (Sep 17, 2016)

Traded a little over a lb of weed I found in storage for a new ATV 2015 artic cat xr 550 with just over 400 miles on it great deal for me considering the weed had to be about 3 years old if not more


----------



## loftygoals (Sep 18, 2016)

I've had a check engine light on one of my cars for a few months. Checked it out with an OBD reader and knew it was an O2 sensor at the back of the engine. Really didn't fancy changing it as it's at the back of the engine and most people recommend removing the intake manifold for access. As this weekend might be one of the last sunny ones of the year I decided I should just get it done. Ordered the sensor online, arrived fine. Yesterday I set about tackling it. I found the sensor, unplugged it and managed to attach a slotted sensor socket without removing the intake manifold. Then set about a gruelling 3 hours of knuckle scraping, elbow bashing fun trying to unscrew the damn thing. Gave up in the end! This morning feeling fresh I tried again... undid it and had the new one screw in within 2 mins 

Every single time I try to avoid dismantling an engine bay for access and think I can just manage I always regret it and the job ends up taking an extra 3-4 hours 

While using one of my other cars last night I heard a grumbling noise from the engine bay... looks like I have a noisy water pump. So that looks like a job for next weekend :\ I hate doing water pumps!


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 18, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I got to looking and had like 40 chickens. I let them lay and hatch. I kill 10-15 every batch. We mostly freeze them. I decided to try canning them. I put 10 chickens in a bath canner pot and cooked them on low for a day and a half. I then deboned them, then canned them. I processed them at 10 pounds for an hour and fifteen minutes.
> View attachment 3783118
> I figure it will make good soup on a cold day.


When I was young we canned chicken and beef. Cured the pork mostly. Made lard. Those days sucked...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 18, 2016)

dandyrandy said:


> When I was young we canned chicken and beef. Cured the pork mostly. Made lard. Those days sucked...


We raise beef, pork and chicken. I have done all those things. We don't make lard anymore and a couple other things I don't do.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 18, 2016)

Indagrow said:


>


The dude with the Mohawk in the beginning is whats his face from jack ass.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 18, 2016)

loftygoals said:


> I've had a check engine light on one of my cars for a few months. Checked it out with an OBD reader and knew it was an O2 sensor at the back of the engine. Really didn't fancy changing it as it's at the back of the engine and most people recommend removing the intake manifold for access. As this weekend might be one of the last sunny ones of the year I decided I should just get it done. Ordered the sensor online, arrived fine. Yesterday I set about tackling it. I found the sensor, unplugged it and managed to attach a slotted sensor socket without removing the intake manifold. Then set about a gruelling 3 hours of knuckle scraping, elbow bashing fun trying to unscrew the damn thing. Gave up in the end! This morning feeling fresh I tried again... undid it and had the new one screw in within 2 mins
> 
> Every single time I try to avoid dismantling an engine bay for access and think I can just manage I always regret it and the job ends up taking an extra 3-4 hours
> 
> While using one of my other cars last night I heard a grumbling noise from the engine bay... looks like I have a noisy water pump. So that looks like a job for next weekend :\ I hate doing water pumps!



Lol 


Water pumps are cake though unless you have to lift the engine on an import. Even still it ain't much extra work (even without a cherry picjer)

Now srh talkin bout doin head gaskets like it's a thermostat swap.... Youbspecial @srh88


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 18, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> Water pumps are cake though unless you have to lift the engine on an import. Even still it ain't much extra work (even without a cherry picjer)
> ...


On some vehicles, I would rather do a head gasket job than a water pump.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 18, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> On some vehicles, I would rather do a head gasket job than a water pump.


Damn..
I never thought I'd hear that.. But shit I can't even change the spark plugs on 2 of my new card without way too much effort.

I prefer to work on card pre efi.. Big engine bay's all that



Wtf phone cars cars I dont mean card


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 18, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Thank you.
> We have been canning* all kinds of stuff.*
> 
> It is worth the effort. It taste better than anything you can buy.


Pics?


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Sep 18, 2016)

Going to work. But I work from home so not much lol.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 18, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> Going to work. But I work from home so not much lol.


What kind of work do you do


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 18, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> Going to work. But I work from home so not much lol.



Hmmmmmmmm......
You may not know the rules yet
But


 



*cough


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Sep 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


> What kind of work do you do


I work as a content specialist for a company that contracts with corporations that need help with social media moderation, approving or removing comments on posts, responding to messages/tweets/DMs etc.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 18, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> I work as a content specialist for a company that contracts with corporations that need help with social media moderation, approving or removing comments on posts, responding to messages/tweets/DMs etc.


So you're not a cam girl?.. that's good


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


> So you're not a cam girl?.. that's good


I dunno....was kinda hoping....


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2016)

Indagrow said:


>



@Grandpapy did! I must have that recipe soooooooo damn good.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 18, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> I work as a content specialist for a company that contracts with corporations that need help with social media moderation, approving or removing comments on posts, responding to messages/tweets/DMs etc.


You have a fascinating and unlikely post history for a newcomer. So ... who are you really? Is this another tbone jill taking a walk on the wild side? @UncleBuck


----------



## 420God (Sep 18, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> You have a fascinating and unlikely post history for a newcomer. So ... who are you really? Is this another tbone jill taking a walk on the wild side? @UncleBuck


Idk, they use the same name for more than just this account with pics and vid posted elsewhere.


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Sep 18, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> You have a fascinating and unlikely post history for a newcomer. So ... who are you really? Is this another tbone jill taking a walk on the wild side? @UncleBuck


I'm new to this forum, but I frequent another one called grasscity, this one seems more lively though. I also look for threads I have interest in and post if that's what you mean, lol.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 18, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> I'm new to this forum, but I frequent another one called grasscity, this one seems more lively though. I also look for threads I have interest in and post if that's what you mean, lol.


We are so much more fun than grass city.. you can post nudes here


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2016)

420God said:


> Idk, they use the same name for more than just this account with pics and vid posted elsewhere.


I agree chief amongst which is the Alpine Access work from home.....


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


> We are so much more fun than grass city.. you can post nudes here


Precisely and that's the only way anyone will believe a female is a female here. They have to post a nude with a date and RIU lipsticked on their belly, or ....


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Sep 18, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I agree chief amongst which is the Alpine Access work from home.....


LOLOL what. Is this the FBI, the fuck.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 18, 2016)

Y'all are gonna scare "her" off . shit

I like this one


----------



## srh88 (Sep 18, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Y'all are gonna scare "her" off . shit
> 
> I like this one


I called dibs


----------



## 420God (Sep 18, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> I'm new to this forum, but I frequent another one called grasscity, this one seems more lively though. I also look for threads I have interest in and post if that's what you mean, lol.


Welcome to RIU.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 18, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> I'm new to this forum, but I frequent another one called grasscity, this one seems more lively though. I also look for threads I have interest in and post if that's what you mean, lol.


Allow me to apprise you of something which you won't know since you are new to RIU. We have had a most distressing phenomenon on these boards: young, plainly attractive females who show up posting first on threads with "horny" in the title. Our resident witch hunters are extremely good at finding the inevitable penis. What I recommend (and as an Internet content provider, you will know that sometimes you must provide content) is that you listen to the seasoned members here. They will guide you well and truly.

Most of them. The joy is in the learning.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> LOLOL what. Is this the FBI, the fuck.


Nah, purely NSA.


qwizoking said:


> Y'all are gonna scare "her" off . shit
> 
> I like this one


I thought she'd be flattered by my show of interest in her? Did I do wrong AGAIN?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 18, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Y'all are gonna scare "her" off . shit
> 
> I like this one


 Srh called dibs but when @Blue Wizard shows up, there's gonna be a fight.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 18, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> LOLOL what. Is this the FBI, the fuck.


Oh you want to know if it's the Feds?

Well let me introduce you to @Big_Lou aka Kevin FEDerline. 




He suffers from FEDophilia


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Srh called dibs but when @Blue Wizard shows up, there's gonna be a fight.


As long as there's iphone vid I'm good with that.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 18, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> As long as there's iphone vid I'm good with that.


 Yes. On YouTube for the cyber indifferent ... that is important


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Oh you want to know if it's the Feds?
> 
> Well let me introduce you to @Big_Lou aka Kevin FEDerline.
> 
> ...


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Sep 18, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Allow me to apprise you of something which you won't know since you are new to RIU. We have had a most distressing phenomenon on these boards: young, plainly attractive females who show up posting first on threads with "horny" in the title. Our resident witch hunters are extremely good at finding the inevitable penis. What I recommend (and as an Internet content provider, you will know that sometimes you must provide content) is that you listen to the seasoned members here. They will guide you well and truly.
> 
> Most of them. The joy is in the learning.


Understandable. There's no silence of the lambs peen tucking going on here lol. I suppose posting on a thread with horny in it first wasn't a smart move either but, meh. 

Your resident witch hunters have me wondering what all I have on the Internet that I have forgotten about, and how easy it is to find it lol. 

Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 18, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Srh called dibs but when @Blue Wizard shows up, there's gonna be a fight.


For @Blue Wizard I'll happily stand back. Who am I to get in the way of love


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 18, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> Understandable. There's no silence of the lambs peen tucking going on here lol. I suppose posting on a thread with horny in it first wasn't a smart move either but, meh.
> 
> Your resident witch hunters have me wondering what all I have on the Internet that I have forgotten about, and how easy it is to find it lol.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendations.


 And thank you for alerting us to special(ist) content that we will find. Challenge accepted. We loves us a good Easter egg hunt.

@qwizoking I like this one too now.


----------



## 420God (Sep 18, 2016)

I'm suppose to be putting up fencing right now. Fuckers.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 18, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> And thank you for alerting us to special(ist) content that we will find. Challenge accepted. We loves us a good Easter egg hunt.
> 
> @qwizoking I like this one too now.


I found nudes


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 18, 2016)

420God said:


> I'm suppose to be putting up fencing right now. Fuckers.


 I need to post this on Accomplish. Look whom I helped fuck off! We are leaders of gods, some of us. Behold our work, ye mortals, and not care.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


> For @Blue Wizard I'll happily stand back. Who am I to get in the way of love





srh88 said:


> I found nudes


We can throw hands son


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


> I found nudes


 Erect or ...? He cute at least?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2016)

420God said:


> I'm suppose to be putting up fencing right now. Fuckers.


I'm supposed to be washing off to ride shotgun in a car show! LOL



srh88 said:


> I found nudes


She IS a content specialist! Way to go.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


> For @Blue Wizard I'll happily stand back. Who am I to get in the way of love


If she doesn't have a dick she's all yours.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 18, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> If she doesn't have a dick she's all yours.


 If those flotation devices are a lie, toss some of that my way


----------



## srh88 (Sep 18, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> If she doesn't have a dick she's all yours.


Yeah!!!! ..but she has one. Congrats bw


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Sep 18, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I'm supposed to be washing off to ride shotgun in a car show! LOL
> 
> 
> She IS a content specialist! Way to go.


 Hmm, what are the first two letters of the company? If you're really finding stuff. Lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 18, 2016)

how much is the wager?


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 18, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> Hmm, what are the first two letters of the company? If you're really finding stuff. Lol


Wait so the nudes were professional?

This IS getting good


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> Hmm, what are the first two letters of the company? If you're really finding stuff. Lol


Already provided you the entire name in a previous post! Hmmm so at least we know you do smoke pot, short term mammary issues!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 18, 2016)

Y'all sure are tagging me a bunch, this better be good.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 18, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Already provided you the entire name in a previous post! Hmmm so at least we know you do smoke pot, short term mammary issues!


 These are the issues in which we excel at keeping abreast.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 18, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> Y'all sure are tagging me a bunch, this better be good.


 This should not be hard for you.


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Sep 18, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Already provided you the entire name in a previous post! Hmmm so at least we know you do smoke pot, short term mammary issues!


I worked for alpine access when I first turned 18, but it is a part of my work history so it was still surprising to see lol. The current company is different though  I won't push you to find it, I don't want to worry about being fired lol.


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Sep 18, 2016)

Ghost, lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> I worked for alpine access when I first turned 18, but it is a part of my work history so it was still surprising to see lol. The current company is different though  I won't push you to find it, I don't want to worry about being fired lol.


You work for a contractor selling moderation services, that sort of narrows your field right there. But fired? Nah more like congratulated on a clever way to drum up interest from a business (for your services -- tasteful spam).


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Yeah!!!! ..but she has one. Congrats bw









My goodness. I do believe I have a case of the vapors.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 18, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> My goodness. I do believe I have a case of the vaporware.


Fixed it a little


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 18, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> Ghost, lol.


Are you a 

And while I'm quoting Gee Dubya "fool me once... can't get fooled again!"


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Are you a View attachment 3783686
> 
> And while I'm quoting Gee Dubya "fool me once... can't get fooled again!"


Just can't beat the classics.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 18, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Just can't beat off to the classics like we used to.


Fixed it for you


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Sep 18, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Are you a View attachment 3783686
> 
> And while I'm quoting Gee Dubya "fool me once... can't get fooled again!"


There's an old saying in Tennesse, I know it's in Texas, probably in Tennessee......

Man, what an amazing president.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 18, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> There's an old saying in Tennesse, I know it's in Texas, probably in Tennessee......
> 
> Man, what an amazing president.


I think you're holding the Trump hand. You're doing this "hide from bored predators" thing all wrong, sweetie. @UncleBuck


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> There's an old saying in Tennesse, I know it's in Texas, probably in Tennessee......
> 
> Man, what an amazing president.


@roseypeach isn't the correct answer in southern deb; "Well he certainly is special, bless his lil' heart."


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 18, 2016)

Well thanks to a few threads.

I accomplished taking a 45min shit. Only getting up cause a mosquito was attacking me

Ive now been about to take a shower for like another 45


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 18, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Well thanks to a few threads.
> 
> I accomplished *taking a 45min shit.* Only getting up cause a mosquito was attacking me
> 
> Ive now been about to take a shower for like another 45


I remember opiates ...

grunt
grunt
grunt 
plip
grunt 
grunt


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 18, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I remember opiates ...


The first few days it's smooth sailing.. Little balls like a deer and clean drops

Then it gets rough


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 18, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> The first few days it's smooth sailing.. Little balls like a deer and clean drops
> 
> Then it gets rough


 No shit


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I remember opiates ...
> 
> grunt
> grunt
> ...


I remember lactulose


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 18, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I remember lactulose


 I never lacked to lose, but I didn't give a shit


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 18, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> There's an old saying in Tennesse, I know it's in Texas, probably in Tennessee......
> 
> Man, what an amazing president.


Funny but you didn't answer my question.


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Sep 18, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Funny but you didn't answer my question.
> View attachment 3783688


I'm not from Texas but I'm living here. I've lived many places due to my dad being in the navy.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 18, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> I work as a content specialist for a company that contracts with corporations that need help with social media moderation, approving or removing comments on posts, responding to messages/tweets/DMs etc.


In my day we called them "censors"


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 18, 2016)

Wait so we found work history. Professional nudes and your address.
Shit.. You doin sum wrong for a tek girl

Its coo.. So your in tx huh 

So are some of us.....


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 18, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Wait so we found work history. Professional nudes and your address.
> Shit.. You doin sum wrong for a tek girl
> 
> Its coo.. So your in tx huh
> ...


Google...



She's closer to you than she is to me... Ijs


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 18, 2016)

C'mon you fuckers, don't drive this one away. I'm still pissed about smaher also affectionately AKA "smasher"


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 18, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> C'mon you fuckers, don't drive this one away. I'm still pissed about smaher also affectionately AKA "smasher"


lol she seems cool so far, but it's not so much about scaring off as it is a heads up.

Google Gary Goodson and alls you get is a faggy gymnastics coach dude lol

http://garygoodson.com/


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 18, 2016)

google Singlemalt: you be lost in the dust


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 18, 2016)

I can't dick around with you guys too much longer. The Cowboys start the loss of their second game at noon. 


Lol god damned Cowgirls


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 18, 2016)

I am the one and only the myth the legend the qwizoking

Google leads you here and a few plagiarized posts on other forums


----------



## hellmutt bones (Sep 18, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> Going to work. But I work from home so not much lol.


Sorry ma..hes cheating on you...


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Sep 18, 2016)

hellmutt bones said:


> Sorry ma..hes cheating on you...


LMAO! Hey there. Nice to see a familiar face.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> google Singlemalt: you be lost in the dust


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 18, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> We raise beef, pork and chicken. I have done all those things. We don't make lard anymore and a couple other things I don't do.


We still raise an acre of garden and can and freeze. Beens, corn, etc. 14 day pickles. I think we are ready for winter. Got some dead ash I need to split but about done. Home canned vegetable soup is my favorite. We use to flash brown beef chunks rolled in flour then pressure can it. Pour it out and add spices and noodles or rice. We are picking ornamental corn now. Nothing like the country.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 18, 2016)

My main whip is that Denali y'all have seen some pics of..
Had a sweet sound system stock but I threw in some bang

Doesn't rattle at all.
But I can't see shit out of any of the mirrors they shake so hard.




I completely sat through a busy green light. I feel like an ass. I'm sure people were honking and shit


I completely blame riu

Now I got a 40. Rollin a blunt and I can focus on internet's again


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 18, 2016)

Spent 3 hrs at the garlic festival. 

Drank na bunch of beer. Got a sample pack of ten types of garlic some veggiesm 

Then ate pizza with a cool hot sauce. Drank more beer 

Now going tobdropbthis at homr n gobdrink with the person I met other night. 

Will be good


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 18, 2016)

A wise man recently said



Thug life!







Well it's in progress.....


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 18, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> I worked for alpine access when I first turned 18, but it is a part of my work history so it was still surprising to see lol. The current company is different though  I won't push you to find it, I don't want to worry about being fired lol.


Hello, my name is Uncle Buck. But most here call me zarabeth.

i am a yoga instructor. and i am bisexual. i am a bisexual yoga instructor.

welcome to the forum!


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 18, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> Hello, my name is Uncle Buck. But most here call me zarabeth.
> 
> i am a yoga instructor. and i am bisexual. i am a bisexual yoga instructor.
> 
> welcome to the forum!


LMAO. _ Judicium Dei _begins


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 18, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 3783665
> @Grandpapy did! I must have that recipe soooooooo damn good.




3/4 cup water
3/4 cup distilled white vinegar
3 tablespoons white sugar
1 tablespoon kosher salt

10 large Fresh Young jalapeno peppers, sliced lengthwise, seeds removed and discarded.
A helping of Sweet Onion and Carrots....

Combine water, vinegar, sugar, kosher salt, and in a saucepan over high heat. Bring mixture to a boil, stir in jalapeño peppers and remove from heat and place pan in Ice water bath, cooling as fast as possible, (i throw in a few ice cubes w/the peppers.)
Let mixture cool for 10 minutes stirring often to speed chilling. 
Pack peppers into jars using tongs, cover with vinegar mixture, cover, and refrigerate until needed.

Your sample got hot in the car while I was jumping from ridge to ridge visiting folks, it may have gotten less crunchy.

Crisp and clean tasting is what I try to achieve, I can eat a whole jar in one sitting.


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 18, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> @roseypeach isn't the correct answer in southern deb; "Well he certainly is special, bless his lil' heart."


No, we'd say "He's a hot damn mess!!"


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 18, 2016)

@sunni

There was a crack here where they put boards together when it was made. We pryed open slightly, put glue in with narrow stick, clamped it tight and shot in one brad nail. (all this after stripping, but before staining). You can see it with a flash pic but to the naked eye in daylight it is not noticable. It's also under the table so you're not looking there unless you drop your keys.
 
We'll glaze it over with multiple coats of polyurethane.

Hope your dresser comes out nice.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 18, 2016)

Set up a new tent, did work In the garden, hit the dump and went to the gym for three hours.. All before noon

Then went and ripped 40 something laps at a track

Cleaned and took the motor out of the quad I have to put a new top end in it but I'll wait till tomorrow after the gym to crack that bitch open

Haven't drank,smoked, or snorted anything in 1.5 weeks.. I get too much done these days


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 18, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Haven't drank,smoked, or snorted anything in 1.5 weeks


Hey!
This is an accomplishment thread

Not all your life's failures


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> 3/4 cup water
> 3/4 cup distilled white vinegar
> 3 tablespoons white sugar
> 1 tablespoon kosher salt
> ...


They are wonderfully crisp and crunchy and went perfectly with breakfast LOL Thank you


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 18, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Hey!
> This is an accomplishment thread
> 
> Not all your life's failures


Ha subsequently I haven't really slept well in 1.4 weeks, I have to be physically and mentally drained to even give myself a shot at that whole sleep thing.


After that post I realized I should do more, went back to the shop and opened up the top end got it down to just the jug and piston which was really just pulling the timing chain and the overhead cam assembly off and that was that. I'll pull the piston and jug off throw a hone on it and get the walls plated for longevity and reduced friction.

I also antiqued a hood for my project truck, I had to repain the hood, then lightly sand blast it to get that new look off, then I hit it with some 80 grit in areas I would think would rust from either the reflection of the sun off the windshield or road grime and roost from other cars. I then took 120 grit and blended these areas in
Then sprayed it with a mixture of salt, hydrogen peroxide, and vinegar to instantly rust it.. Going for patina perfect look.. Pretty hard to pull off but I'm getting there slowly.


Also mocked up some Denali third row seats I traded some leather work and stitching I had done for a dudes Harley 
 

I've got a bit more work to do on the tailgate but it's getting there...

Internet mouth hug from mensabarbie for who ever can name the truck


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 18, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Ha subsequently I haven't really slept well in 1.4 weeks, I have to be physically and mentally drained to even give myself a shot at that whole sleep thing.
> 
> 
> After that post I realized I should do more, went back to the shop and opened up the top end got it down to just the jug and piston which was really just pulling the timing chain and the overhead cam assembly off and that was that. I'll pull the piston and jug off throw a hone on it and get the walls plated for longevity and reduced friction.
> ...


The shago-matic? 

We are naminf the truxk right?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 18, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> The shago-matic?
> 
> We are naminf the truxk right?


Shago-magic sounds like a rape van lol


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 18, 2016)

Haa was going for a model and year.. but I'm open to names for it too.

It's an s10 conversion so it's all new underneath only with the first 383 I had in my lowered truck Sinister to move it along quite nicely I hope

Ive been fucking around with it for a couple years decided to pull it out of the container and into the shop after I found this new body it used to be a 5 window cab... Now I've got three cabs.. Kinda went off the rails on what was supposed to be a winter build years ago..


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 18, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Shago-magic sounds like a rape van lol


And what is wronf with that?

Kk what i did today was this pie .

And now dmt a blunt a cig and sleep

A good day


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 18, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> And what is wronf with that?
> 
> Kk what i did today was this pie .
> 
> ...


DMT and pie sounds amazing I've been outs DMT for like a year now wish I had some


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 18, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> DMT and pie sounds amazing I've been outs DMT for like a year now wish I had some


I haven't had DMT since 1973...

I remember it was a wild 30 minute ride, not sure if I'd want to get that fucked up now...well, maybe. Iol.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 18, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I haven't had DMT since 1973...
> 
> I remember it was a wild 30 minute ride, not sure if I'd want to get that fucked up now...well, maybe. Iol.


Ill get another pie going for you and packna few bong hits.

Just follow the cocaine trail from niagra to toronto.

If u need help in st catharines there is a bum named dan. He has a D branded on gis arm. Just ask for help.

We can share pipes and forks because we all know I habe no xommunicable diseases. 

Your welcome in advancen

Btw i sleep nekkid


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 18, 2016)

Oh dan is a little aild so dont give him whiskey. Thats how he got branded, he also shot his cousin in ghe eye with a bow in 10th grade. 

Try not to bring it up. He gets upset for some reason


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 18, 2016)

And yes he isba real person. 

I have pictures of the branding in question. 

I may or may not have pics of the arrow in his cuz eye.

I would also get banned. So pm is cool for them. Theyvare graphic


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 18, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I haven't had DMT since 1973...
> 
> I remember it was a wild 30 minute ride, not sure if I'd want to get that fucked up now...well, maybe. Iol.


DMT free base musta been pretty rare back then. No internet or the ability to easily order material or spread extraction knowledge. Now we have google  that's how I learned


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 18, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I not sure if I'd want to get that fucked up now...well, maybe. Iol.


Pussy


----------



## srh88 (Sep 19, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Ha subsequently I haven't really slept well in 1.4 weeks, I have to be physically and mentally drained to even give myself a shot at that whole sleep thing.
> 
> 
> After that post I realized I should do more, went back to the shop and opened up the top end got it down to just the jug and piston which was really just pulling the timing chain and the overhead cam assembly off and that was that. I'll pull the piston and jug off throw a hone on it and get the walls plated for longevity and reduced friction.
> ...


1950 chevy


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 19, 2016)

Got the trash to the curb. Feels good to have the chores done.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 19, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> DMT free base musta been pretty rare back then. No internet or the ability to easily order material or spread extraction knowledge. Now we have google  that's how I learned


Yeah, I knew a chemist. He had put it on parsley flakes and we smoked it in a tiny bowl. Was like a half hr. trip.

Sound like the same stuff? He called it DMT...then he moved to Cali and worked in a wine vineyard doing whatever a chemist does there...still there but he just works with wine these days.



qwizoking said:


> Pussy


Lol. I said maybe...

probably not though so you're right.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 19, 2016)

Fished and got high. That's all. 

(The homie in the pics)


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Ha subsequently I haven't really slept well in 1.4 weeks, I have to be physically and mentally drained to even give myself a shot at that whole sleep thing.
> 
> 
> After that post I realized I should do more, went back to the shop and opened up the top end got it down to just the jug and piston which was really just pulling the timing chain and the overhead cam assembly off and that was that. I'll pull the piston and jug off throw a hone on it and get the walls plated for longevity and reduced friction.
> ...


OMG you are giving it body cancer!! Then you changed out the drums for discs. The upholstery is very nicely done. 1947 Chevrolet Fire Truck.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3784473 View attachment 3784474 View attachment 3784475
> Fished and got high. That's all.
> 
> (The homie in the pics)


Ahh!! good it's not you I prefer your trout hunting costume.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2016)

srh88 said:


> 1950 chevy


Closed louvers  wasn't the 47 was the only one with no louvers on the vent door but maybe a firetruck mod? mmmmmmmm hurry up inda


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 19, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Closed louvers  wasn't the 47 was the only one with no louvers on the vent door but maybe a firetruck mod? mmmmmmmm hurry up inda


Careful, people will think you'er older then 35.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 19, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Closed louvers  wasn't the 47 was the only one with no louvers on the vent door but maybe a firetruck mod? mmmmmmmm hurry up inda


That era was 47-54 if I remember right


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2016)

srh88 said:


> That era was 47-54 if I remember right


i think upper end was 52?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Careful, people will think you'er older then 35.


Or that I have a classic car fetish, I saw it this Sunday at the classic car show so I was sort of primed for the question:


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 19, 2016)

I prefer a bit newer

More like this slick ride 





^my mom took that with her b-day camera lol..


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 19, 2016)

Idk why the resolution got fucked when I uploaded


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> I prefer a bit newer
> 
> More like this slick ride
> 
> ...


That's a nice one, check out this Mustang, best execution of candy apple red I've ever seen.


----------



## thegyoseedbank (Sep 19, 2016)

made a bunch of phone calls


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2016)

thegyoseedbank said:


> made a bunch of phone calls


Female escort or drug dealer? Disambiguation is important.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 19, 2016)

That is a pretty sick red

I have a '66 hipo gt coupe in the orig Wimbledon white if your into stangs.

422,416 '66 coupes were produced
1000 of those were gt coupes
roughly 50 were the hipo (same engine that could be found in shelby gt350) and less than half are still in existence (obviously estimated numbers)

Been offered a pretty penny for it..

But I'll take trophies instead


----------



## butterbudface (Sep 19, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Female escort or drug dealer? Disambiguation is important.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 19, 2016)

I paid 25k in '88

My first trophy.. First time around and got first


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> I paid 25k in '88
> 
> My first trophy.. First time around and got first
> View attachment 3784609


Shit now I'm going to have to dig out the frame up on the '65. Damn where is it..... never showed it. PS It can't even touch qwizo's shit, why do I bother? LOL


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 19, 2016)

srh88 said:


> 1950 chevy


Close and generic at the same time


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 19, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> OMG you are giving it body cancer!! Then you changed out the drums for discs. The upholstery is very nicely done. 1947 Chevrolet Fire Truck.


Boom sauce Mensa will now flick your bean, great job! The hoods 3 inches taller than a standard.. It's cool the grills bars is an 1/8 taller and spaced out more to make up the difference it's the subtle things..

She was a military fire truck.. Turned into a flat bed.. I just wanted the cab.. Now I have a massive frame infront of my shop I actually got the fucker to run too!!! (On ethanol) but still


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Boom sauce Mensa will now flick your bean, great job! The hoods 3 inches taller than a standard.. It's cool the grills bars is an 1/8 taller and spaced out more to make up the difference it's the subtle things..
> 
> She was a military fire truck.. Turned into a flat bed.. I just wanted the cab.. Now I have a massive frame infront of my shop I actually got the fucker to run too!!! (On ethanol) but still


We all run on ethanol


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 19, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> We all run on ethanol


Only on the cold days for me now


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 19, 2016)

@curious2garden 1 of 2 gg#4 popped. Today I transferred it and a fem cheese candy into solo cups. 

Hopefully this other gg#4 will sprout up soon.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Only on the cold days for me now


Are you also back to lifting weights? If so I now have the definitive dx ;D


Gary Goodson said:


> @curious2garden 1 of 2 gg#4 popped. Today I transferred it and a fem cheese candy into solo cups.
> 
> Hopefully this other gg#4 will sprout up soon.


Ahh can't wait to see the grandseeds  let me know.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 19, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Are you also back to lifting weights? If so I now have the definitive dx ;D
> 
> 
> Ahh can't wait to see the grandseeds  let me know.


Not so much lifting, I got too big and it was hindering me on the track so I atrophied over the winter and rebuilt to a more athletic build my real emphasis was and is on cardio.. Max weight I do is twenty lbs..but I do very high reps as fast as I can.. It just makes sense for racing.. Also I eat massive amounts of proteins on practice days. Honestly I'm in some of the best shape I have been in for mx.. I can tell it's working by lap 4 It's like a runners high and I actually get faster than the first lap.. That dwindles off by the 12th lap but still it's working. Running three classes next race at the infamous Southwick mx338 but I just ripped my top end off so I should be ready with a fresh motor


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Not so much lifting, I got too big and it was hindering me on the track so I atrophied over the winter and rebuilt to a more athletic build my real emphasis was and is on cardio.. Max weight I do is twenty lbs..but I do very high reps as fast as I can.. It just makes sense for racing.. Also I eat massive amounts of proteins on practice days. Honestly I'm in some of the best shape I have been in for mx.. I can tell it's working by lap 4 It's like a runners high and I actually get faster than the first lap.. That dwindles off by the 12th lap but still it's working. Running three classes next race at the infamous Southwick mx338 but I just ripped my top end off so I should be ready with a fresh motor
> View attachment 3784853 View attachment 3784854


Oface


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Not so much lifting, I got too big and it was hindering me on the track so I atrophied over the winter and rebuilt to a more athletic build my real emphasis was and is on cardio.. Max weight I do is twenty lbs..but I do very high reps as fast as I can.. It just makes sense for racing.. Also I eat massive amounts of proteins on practice days. Honestly I'm in some of the best shape I have been in for mx.. I can tell it's working by lap 4 It's like a runners high and I actually get faster than the first lap.. That dwindles off by the 12th lap but still it's working. Running three classes next race at the infamous Southwick mx338 but I just ripped my top end off so I should be ready with a fresh motor
> View attachment 3784853 View attachment 3784854


PS I think I should have won pictures of the boots in my inbox!


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 19, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> PS I think I should have won pictures of the boots in my inbox!


I sent you pics!! You never responded.. You even got to see my name on my bike and everything !!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> I sent you pics!! You never responded.. You even got to see my name on my bike and everything !!


NO way Jose! I have lived the last couple years imagining your boots!! How sick was I? Resend muchos gracias


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 20, 2016)

Went to work theb nought cat nip and ingredients for a pizza. .

Rolled a joint poured my beers and started on the pizza.

Used a pepper sauce I may have mentioned before as the base then made some spelt pizza dough. Some parmnand cheddar with goat cheese. Then added some pickled peppers( jalapeno, bananna, I believe the other two were brainstrain and or lemon drop and a jays t something from a friejds pepper farm.

The pieces were hard to tell and I am buzzed

Edit it was delicious.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 21, 2016)

Picked up the cylinder with a fresh bore and hone on 'lunch'... Sooo smooth I wish I was bigger so I could fuck it


----------



## 420God (Sep 21, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Picked up the cylinder with a fresh bore and hone on 'lunch'... Sooo smooth I wish I was bigger so I could fuck it
> 
> View attachment 3786160


Do you break it in to let the rings seat before you race after a rebuild?


----------



## srh88 (Sep 21, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Picked up the cylinder with a fresh bore and hone on 'lunch'... Sooo smooth I wish I was bigger so I could fuck it
> 
> View attachment 3786160


Very nice.. clean work


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2016)

I changed and repaired a tire then I rubbed my fender skirt so f'n pissed at myself.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 21, 2016)

420God said:


> Do you break it in to let the rings seat before you race after a rebuild?


Yeah that's actually why I requested a hone ontop of the bore it helps to seat the rings otherwise the walls are so smooth I feel like they never seat right and with my compression I really want those fuckers to sit good.. Usually I'll re-assemble then kick it 50ish times.. Throw the plug in and let it go through a heat cycle with no load.. Then at the shop I'll do a little putt putt to make sure everything seems okay..

Then I beat the fucking piss out of it for like twenty mins haha I've just always done that and it seats them.. Then I'll check torques and then I'm off to the races. It's all aluminum so the heat cycles don't really loosen anything up, but I figure how hard I ride I might as well air on the safe side


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 21, 2016)

Took down old mirror in game room and turned it sideways. Bottom frame for support, will frame all the way around tomorrow...
 

laid out bar on floor...got some great ideas...hope to be done in a few days but looking for stained glass right now...

 
Also put another shelf in corner below the other...after discovering holes in mortar where one used to be. (notice the antique dial ringer phone.) I'm hoping to have illuminated stained glass under bar in sections...back to the drawing board this evening.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 21, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Took down old mirror in game room and turned it sideways. Bottom frame for support, will frame all the way around tomorrow...
> View attachment 3786490
> 
> laid out bar on floor...got some great ideas...hope to be done in a few days but looking for stained glass right now...
> ...


Was going to mention the rotary phone on the shelf in the corner but you beat me too it - I wonder how many on the forums remember "Party lines"?


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 21, 2016)

1 phone fer the whole neighborhood

Ftw


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 21, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Was going to mention the rotary phone on the shelf in the corner but you beat me too it - I wonder how many on the forums remember "Party lines"?


And do you remember a 2 digit number that would ring every phone on the party line?

A riot as a kid.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 21, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> And do you remember a 2 digit number that would ring every phone on the party line?
> 
> A riot as a kid.


I remember a hard lesson involving a convo concerning my gf's ass & how it got cc'd to her father by another father who happened to be listening in.
Bad mistake on my part.

Would not repeat !


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I remember a hard lesson involving a convo concerning my gf's ass & how it got cc'd to her father by another father who happened to be listening in.
> Bad mistake on my part.
> 
> Would not repeat !


Yeah I think we all learned about party lines over drugs, booze or the opposite sex, sigh... except for @Singlemalt who probably had the goods on everyone in the neighborhood.



tangerinegreen555 said:


> Took down old mirror in game room and turned it sideways. Bottom frame for support, will frame all the way around tomorrow...
> View attachment 3786490
> 
> laid out bar on floor...got some great ideas...hope to be done in a few days but looking for stained glass right now...
> ...


Jesus that is beautiful work. Do you happen to do body work on the side. I rubbed my bumper cover. It is immoral what bumper covers cost today.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 21, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I remember a hard lesson involving a convo concerning my gf's ass & how it got cc'd to her father by another father who happened to be listening in.
> Bad mistake on my part.
> 
> Would not repeat !


Damn..
I was dating this one girl, super cute.. I was cheezin hard.
We were passing notes in 7th grade.. Not today's were kids are pregnant, I won't say the year cause Sf already says I'm old.. Anyway teacher snatches the note up.

Like a dick opens it.. She says she wants to give me head. He freaks out, calls her dad














And they moved to one of the Carolinas lathe following week no bullshit.....



Loves you tori


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 21, 2016)

my son & i made a great meal with some of my huge sun leaves for the entire family today,I made 2 dozen huge scallops,grilled asparagus,grilled oysters on the half shell,made a fried greens salad using 50% fan leaves & 50% collard greens,made a balsemic & brown sugar reduction for the fried salad & topped it off with some super creamy blue cheese, grilled an entire itallian pannini loaf & served the bread with a drizzel of olive oil & hair thin slices of tomatoe from our garden,topped each plate off with a washed fan leaf for presentation,then washed everything down with a few bottles of a chilled local white wine for a nice fall supper.

we've been using fan leaves for meals the last few months & like them more & more each time,they make fine greens .


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 21, 2016)

did a lil caprese w garden toms today. didn't have basil, used fresh pineapple sage instead. planning on making a batch of pesto w the sage.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 21, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> did a lil caprese w garden toms today. didn't have basil, used fresh pineapple sage instead. planning on making a batch of pesto w the sage.


we LOVE a good basil pesto & will have it with bread cheese & wine for light suppers,now that's got me thinking I could do a pesto using half fresh basil & half fan leaves,hmmm I'm going to be trying that soon as I'm really digging eating what we grow ,the big sugary fan leaves freeze nicely too .

ever tried using sugar coated fan leaves in your pesto yet ?


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 21, 2016)

Abes food looked so good today

I cannot lie










I could go for a ganja pesto


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 21, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> did a lil caprese w garden toms today. didn't have basil, used fresh pineapple sage instead. planning on making a batch of pesto w the sage.


Send me pics pl sexy


----------



## 420God (Sep 23, 2016)

Filled out the paper work to buy one of these. Waiting to hear back...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 23, 2016)

garlic scape pesto with pasta 

Now I will cook an eggplant parm sandwich and take a nap. Then see a buddies band play.

What i did am going to do. 

Probably be asleep early still. I havent beemngoodnwith my sleep. 

Toodles


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## qwizoking (Sep 23, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> garlic scape pesto with pasta
> 
> Now I will cook an eggplant parm sandwich and take a nap. Then see a buddies band play.
> 
> ...


I was just thinkin about you
I was like, my sock ain't posted in a whole day. So unlike him




I have a busy week as well. I'm supposed to see some theatre type play/opera
Then I'm supposed to be speaking at this confrence dealy .. And I'm supposed to say smart things. Ugh!
Then there's an orchestra symphony shit thing I'm supposed to go to. And that's all I remember
That's my "planned" activities till Monday evening


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 23, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> I was just thinkin about you
> I was like, my sock ain't posted in a whole day. So unlike him
> 
> 
> ...


Just read 'em your post about not snorting xannie bars  Problem solved.

I got my blood drawn, went to crossfit and cried like a girl, then had a cup of coffee and tonight I go drink like a fish at an end of summer bash, tomorrow it's streets of lancaster car show at my home brewery (I have reserved seats) and Sunday I'm going to watch a Disneyland slideshow from yesteryear WOOT!! EVERYTHING is etoh adjacent for the win!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 23, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> I was just thinkin about you
> I was like, my sock ain't posted in a whole day. So unlike him
> 
> 
> ...


I got the show tonight work from 530am-11pm tomorrow then a dsy off. Trying to get my drunk and higj in line for a 6 hour sleep or more.

I need a little sleep to balance out


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Just read 'em your post about not snorting xannie bars  Problem solved.
> 
> I got my blood drawn, went to crossfit and cried like a girl, then had a cup of coffee and tonight I go drink like a fish at an end of summer bash, tomorrow it's streets of lancaster car show at my home brewery (I have reserved seats) and Sunday I'm going to watch a Disneyland slideshow from yesteryear WOOT!! EVERYTHING is etoh adjacent for the win!


Hehe thay made me smile


----------



## srh88 (Sep 23, 2016)

worked all day, going to get hammered tonight


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 23, 2016)

srh88 said:


> worked all day, going to get hammered tonight


If your already drumk raidlse you or hand!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 23, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Vietnamese grilled pork steaks! On my tiny weber.
> View attachment 3671825
> View attachment 3671827
> 
> View attachment 3671831


The only thing you are missing is the rice (com tam) or the bread roll (banh mi) and you got 2 separate meals . Looks good


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> The only thing you are missing is the rice (com tam) or the bread roll (banh mi) and you got 2 separate meals . Looks good


How's it goin on the roof, man?

As for me, nothing yet....jet black and slimy seeds, been nesting in damp toweling in a sealed dish for nearly two days. 
The smell has changed, though, to a deep dank chlorophyll odor, so we'll see...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> The only thing you are missing is the rice (com tam) or the bread roll (banh mi) and you got 2 separate meals . Looks good


Word. I got pics of home made pho somewhere around here too. 

I'll trade you all the Mexican cooking advice I can for some of your real deal Vietnamese cooking tips


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 23, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> How's it goin on the roof, man?
> 
> As for me, nothing yet....jet black and slimy seeds, been nesting in damp toweling in a sealed dish for nearly two days.
> The smell has changed, though, to a deep dank chlorophyll odor, so we'll see...


Close to whacking off, I mean whacking down a few and a shitload more on the come up. Just go straight into the dirt with them, no stress that way


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 23, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Word. I got pics of home made pho somewhere around here too.
> 
> I'll trade you all the Mexican cooking advice I can for some of your real deal Vietnamese cooking tips


The key to most all VN food is good fish sauce, whether you like that shit or not. Even I catch myself dipping in it with the right meal and Im not the keenest on it


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> The key to most all VN food is good fish sauce, whether you like that shit or not. Even I catch myself dipping in it with the right meal and Im not the keenest on it


I don't play. I grew up around a lot of Vietnamese folk


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 23, 2016)

420God said:


> Filled out the paper work to buy one of these. Waiting to hear back...


Oh shit! I got shotgun!


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> The key to most all VN food is good fish sauce, whether you like that shit or not. Even I catch myself dipping in it with the right meal and Im not the keenest on it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 23, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3787873


Probably decent stuff from Thailand though you want the real deal grab something from the VN market, if you have one close


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 23, 2016)

I sprayed a quarter acre of plants with azamax, and then hit them with some bt powder (without wearing a mask and now I can't breathe). Transplanted a bunch of 5 gallons into 20g smart pots. Dropped 5 Irukandji, 10 Cherry Bomb, and 10 Strawberry Sour Deez F2's in water. Made sure my idiot sister knew it was her day with her niece. Then I trolled the politics section. The funny part is, trolling was what wore me out the most. 

Time for a shot and a smoke.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 23, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I don't play. I grew up around a lot of Vietnamese folk
> View attachment 3787872


Aye that will do


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 23, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3787873


Yeah, that's a pretty good fish sauce.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 23, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I sprayed a quarter acre of plants with azamax, and then hit them with some bt powder (without wearing a mask and now I can't breathe). Transplanted a bunch of 5 gallons into 20g smart pots. Dropped 5 Irukandji, 10 Cherry Bomb, and 10 Strawberry Sour Deez F2's in water. Made sure my idiot sister knew it was her day with her niece. Then I trolled the politics section. The funny part is, trolling was what wore me out the most.
> 
> Time for a shot and a smoke.


shots tonight?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> The key to most all VN food is good fish sauce, whether you like that shit or not. Even I catch myself dipping in it with the right meal and Im not the keenest on it


And lots of fresh herbs


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 23, 2016)

I have gotten medicated enough to go back to trimming


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 23, 2016)

srh88 said:


> shots tonight?


I am down. I flaked last time. @Gary Goodson gonna show up?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 23, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Oh shit! I got shotgun!


I'm sittin' on your lap.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 23, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I sprayed a quarter acre of plants with azamax, and then hit them with some bt powder (without wearing a mask and now I can't breathe). Transplanted a bunch of 5 gallons into 20g smart pots. Dropped 5 Irukandji, 10 Cherry Bomb, and 10 Strawberry Sour Deez F2's in water. Made sure my idiot sister knew it was her day with her niece. Then I trolled the politics section. The funny part is, trolling was what wore me out the most.
> 
> Time for a shot and a smoke.


Politics not even once!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 23, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I am down. I flaked last time. @Gary Goodson gonna show up?


Phil just showed up with beer soooooo... tc now?


----------



## srh88 (Sep 23, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Phil just showed up with beer soooooo... tc now?


im down in a bit.. got home a little bit ago, gotta take out something to eat or order some shit later, havent decided and i gotta clean myself up. the mighty pinworm is going to be on, i cant go in there looking like i just climbed out of a dirt pit


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 23, 2016)

srh88 said:


> im down in a bit.. got home a little bit ago, gotta take out something to eat or order some shit later, havent decided and i gotta clean myself up. the mighty pinworm is going to be on, i cant go in there looking like i just climbed out of a dirt pit


Phil made Swedish meat balls and it was fucking killer! Good thing because I was starving talking about all this food today lol


I trolled myself at least twice today


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 23, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Phil made Swedish meat balls and it was fucking killer! Good thing because I was starving talking about all this food today lol
> 
> 
> I trolled myself at least twice today


This is my favorite pork recipe here, not neccessarily this recipe, but cooked this way...yeah its fucking awesome on a bread roll
http://www.taste.com.au/recipes/14680/thit+heo+kho+tieu+five+spice+caramel+pork


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> This is my favorite pork recipe here, not neccessarily this recipe, but cooked this way...yeah its fucking awesome on a bread roll
> http://www.taste.com.au/recipes/14680/thit+heo+kho+tieu+five+spice+caramel+pork


Nice!. Pork belly, pre-bacon. You can't go wrong


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Sep 23, 2016)

Today I accomplished helping my boyfriend clean his dead dads garage out. We found a bunch of brass, an old n64, some posters of the crow movie from 1995 amongst many other random items. Made chicken spaghetti, now I'm accomplishing some strikes on destiny. 

Ye


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 23, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> Today I accomplished helping my boyfriend clean his dead dads garage out. We found a bunch of brass, an old n64, some posters of the crow movie from 1995 amongst many other random items. Made chicken spaghetti, now I'm accomplishing some strikes on destiny.
> 
> Ye


What the fuck is chicken spaghetti? Details


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 23, 2016)

my dad died?!


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 23, 2016)

Neither of us will get an answer tonite, the gal is a "drive-by"


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 23, 2016)

Had dumpster # 6 removed today, # 7 brought in...
 
that's multiple fuck tons of construction debris...

and a lot of friend's junk too...

"hey, any room left in your dumpster? I got this old garage door..."

With a dumpster comes great power...
Everybody has something they want to get rid of...


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 23, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Had dumpster # 6 removed today, # 7 brought in...
> View attachment 3788298 View attachment 3788303
> that's multiple fuck tons of construction debris...
> 
> ...


And it must be wielded judiciously and forcefully


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 23, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> And it must be wielded judiciously and forcefully


I usually insist on a 6 pack of microbrew, cold, if you don't mind.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 23, 2016)

I'll throw em back if it ain't reggin super cold every time


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Sep 24, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> What the fuck is chicken spaghetti? Details


A few different cheeses, chicken breast, carmelized onions, a lot of spice because I like spicy stuff, and baked in the oven. Kinda Tastes like spicy macaroni and chicken in a way. A lazy dish.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 24, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> What the fuck is chicken spaghetti? Details


Ha its the same as spaghetti but made with shredded up chicken. My grandmother used to make it when she was still alive. Good shit man. See if I can find a recipe if you're serious.

EDIT: not the same as reg spaghetti, its fukn better


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 24, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> A few different cheeses, chicken breast, carmelized onions, a lot of spice because I like spicy stuff, and baked in the oven. Kinda Tastes like spicy macaroni and chicken in a way. A lazy dish.


http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ree-drummond/chicken-spaghetti-recipe.html


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 24, 2016)

Researched noorotropic supplements for my mom


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 24, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Researched noorotropic supplements for my mom


And?
........ No exciting info to share?





I'm high and bored and feel like talkin.
I shoulda called someone over. I don't want to now though


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 24, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> And?
> ........ No exciting info to share?
> 
> 
> ...


Well the natural ones seem to my liking I like alpha gpc the most here's a list for my self
Alpha GPS
L Tyrosine 
B vitamin supplements 
DHA
And here's a few references for Alpha GPC


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 24, 2016)

http://m.nootriment.com/alpha-gpc/
http://www.smart-publications.com/articles/gpc-the-new-choline-that-enhances-your-mental-function-now-
https://supplementpolice.com/alpha-gpc/
http://www.braintropic.com/nootropics/alpha-gpc/


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 24, 2016)

I looked into piraceten but seemed like snake oil to me


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 24, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Well the natural ones seem to my liking I like alpha gpc the most here's a list for my self
> Alpha GPS
> L Tyrosine
> B vitamin supplements
> ...


Modafinil is a key one imo


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Modafinil is a key one imo


Think I read into that not good for me cuz of mental illness and not good for my mom cuz she's 65.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Modafinil is a key one imo


https://www.drugs.com/cdi/modafinil.html


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 24, 2016)

Yeah if I believed everything I read, I would never leave my house. I don't know what you are after, but Ive taken modafinil pretty much for the last 4 years and dont have any ill effects, zero


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 24, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> my dad died?!


what... recently?


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 24, 2016)

Lol no. Ironically my dad lives in Austin. We dont speak. Occasionally we do the acknowledging head nod/gangster salute at Xmas


It was a joke to that girl whose name I can't pronounce.. 






I'm surprised your still awake lol


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 24, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> It was a joke to that girl whose name I can't pronounce..
> 
> I'm surprised your still awake lol


ok, at least he's still alive. ive always been up all hours before, just off 5 hrs sleep- so today starts all over again...This is Punxatawney afterall.

found my car battery DEAD yesterday afternoon. hopefully it took the charge gonna go check in a min.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 24, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> ok, at least he's still alive. ive always been up all hours before, just off 5 hrs sleep- so today starts all over again...This is Punxatawney afterall.
> 
> found my car battery DEAD yesterday afternoon. hopefully it took the charge gonna go check in a min.


Hi dude.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 24, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Hi dude.


Hello doob. You up early, any work today... Saturday, i believe it is.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 24, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Hello doob. You up early, any work today... Saturday, i believe it is.


Just got home from the bar.

I dsid fuck the concert and stayed at the bar with some people.

We closed and I just chilled. They offered for ke to rest there but I said I vould get home safely.

I go to qork at 1125 or so

I switched shifts with another Guy.

Pretty nicd guy but he aounded fruatrated with me. Meh


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 24, 2016)

Well dam farmer, get som sleep. hope 4 hrs will be enough. Maybe cuddle/spoon closest kitty at beginning of nap for extra strength.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 24, 2016)

1 cat was at the window waiting for me. Ahe will be meowing till I die probably. 

4 hours is plently. I gotta live with my choices. I had fun chatting and dranking qith people. Im happy and my cats are ao score


----------



## StonedFarmer (Sep 24, 2016)

I didnt even plan to be out ao late. My main homie dipped at 230 and i got into a good convo on ahit with the one guy. 

It was very nice


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 24, 2016)

Early start today. Got a little batch of bubble finished. Some Blue Dhalia, and Irukandji. Now I want pancakes.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 24, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Early start today. Got a little batch of bubble finished. Some Blue Dhalia, and Irukandji. Now I want pancakes.


dang, i'll bring the maple syrup


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 24, 2016)

Oh man I got so drunk last night. I hadn't drank all week which is good for me. I'm still quitting, just not cold turkey. To go from drinking every day to once a week is a big deal for ole Gare bear. 


I just slammed a huge Trump sized glass of ice water wit ice!


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 24, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> A few different cheeses, chicken breast, carmelized onions, a lot of spice because I like spicy stuff, and baked in the oven. Kinda Tastes like spicy macaroni and chicken in a way. A lazy dish.


No red sauce tho? I was thinking similar to chicken parmesan


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 24, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> No red sauce tho? I was thinking similar to chicken parmesan


no red sauce, no its not like chicken parm. more of a mexican "flair"


----------



## dangledo (Sep 24, 2016)

all
 
day 
 
long


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 24, 2016)

http://rollitup.org/t/building-4x4-ten-need-help-with-fan-set-up.921848/page-2

Lol


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 24, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Neither of us will get an answer tonite, the gal is a "drive-by"


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 24, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> http://rollitup.org/t/building-4x4-ten-need-help-with-fan-set-up.921848/page-2
> 
> Lol


LMFAO....Flushing, fans, filters, & fuckups. Lots and lots of fuckups & fuckwads. But I been doing this for 40 years. You been doing it wrong for 40 years


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 24, 2016)

Little brother is getting married today. I shall accomplish getting unimaginably wasted. Got some ghost train haze and a lot of whiskey. Hope I survive.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 24, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> http://rollitup.org/t/building-4x4-ten-need-help-with-fan-set-up.921848/page-2
> 
> Lol


FFS gary.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 24, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Little brother is getting married today. I shall accomplish getting unimaginably wasted. Got some ghost train haze and a lot of whiskey. Hope I survive.


I love weddings


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> FFS gary.


I couldn't stop laughing while I was posting that last one


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 24, 2016)

dangledo said:


> all
> View attachment 3788576
> day
> View attachment 3788579
> ...


Loves me some good Ag porn


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 24, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> I love weddings


Me too man. Especially in my family. My family is nuts so when you get all of us together and drinking a good time is guaranteed. Couple weekends ago we had a small cookout with just a very small group of family. Neighbors thought we had a circus going on.


----------



## dangledo (Sep 24, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Loves me some good Ag porn


may run the picker tomorrow, will post if i do. kinda intimidating, especially when the 80yo owner watches the whole time in his truck, drinking whiskey. dont want to miss a row or run it over, he will walk a field to give you a piece of his mind. he is already pissed i took the day off for a wedding.


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Sep 24, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> No red sauce tho? I was thinking similar to chicken parmesan


Yea no red sauce. It's just a cheesy chicken-y comfort food.

I like to make mine more creamy.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 24, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> View attachment 3788703
> 
> Yea no red sauce. It's just a cheesy chicken-y comfort food.
> 
> I like to make mine more creamy.


Looks interesting, will try it this winter. Grazie


----------



## 420God (Sep 25, 2016)

Raining a little today so we moved the smoker into the shop. Family will be over later.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 25, 2016)

Save me a plate


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 25, 2016)

420God said:


> Raining a little today so we moved the smoker into the shop. Family will be over later.
> 
> View attachment 3789261


What time should we be there?


----------



## 420God (Sep 25, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> What time should we be there?


Ribs should be done around 2.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 25, 2016)

420God said:


> Ribs should be done around 2.


On my way.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 25, 2016)

I wanna see the hog that gave 3, count'em, racks

Must be a GodHog


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 25, 2016)

420God said:


> Ribs should be done around 2.


Glad you are one hour earlier. Should just make it if I wear adult diapers.


----------



## 420God (Sep 25, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I wanna see the hog that gave 3, count'em, racks
> 
> Must be a GodHog


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Save me a plate


Fuck plates I want the rack on the left


----------



## evergreengardener (Sep 25, 2016)

420God said:


> Raining a little today so we moved the smoker into the shop. Family will be over later.
> 
> View attachment 3789261


Man I've had smoker running since yesterday also doing ribs taking them off in like an hour for the ball game


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Man I've had smoker running since yesterday also doing ribs taking them off in like an hour for the ball game


Pics or gtfo


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 25, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Glad you are one hour earlier. Should just make it if I wear adult diapers.


 They work better if you first remove the previous adult.


----------



## evergreengardener (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## evergreengardener (Sep 25, 2016)

About to fire up the charcoal and get those some fresh BBQ sauce for a thick char


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 25, 2016)

Suck their dicks!


----------



## neosapien (Sep 25, 2016)

Took my daughter hiking again, bought her new binoculars to use. Ice cream after. Came home, made her dinner (wife is at the mall) which she barely ate, and then had her tell me she doesn't like me, grabbed an old phone and locked herself in her room, came out later, told me she doesn't want to talk to me, then went back in her room. So far I've accomplished eating her dinner I guess. She's 3 btw.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 25, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Took my daughter hiking again, bought her new binoculars to use. Ice cream after. Came home, made her dinner (wife is at the mall) which she barely ate, and then had her tell me she doesn't like me, grabbed an old phone and locked herself in her room, came out later, told me she doesn't want to talk to me, then went back in her room. So far I've accomplished eating her dinner I guess. She's 3 btw.


She'll come around. We still like you.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 25, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Took my daughter hiking again, bought her new binoculars to use. Ice cream after. Came home, made her dinner (wife is at the mall) which she barely ate, and then had her tell me she doesn't like me, grabbed an old phone and locked herself in her room, came out later, told me she doesn't want to talk to me, then went back in her room. So far I've accomplished eating her dinner I guess. She's 3 btw.


KCl


----------



## neosapien (Sep 25, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> KCl


Potassium chloride? I got nothing lol.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 25, 2016)

I made some lovely oil from 20g of icerlator which was given to me. One bag was CBD and one was THC. It returned about 20-25%. Then I gave some of it to my friend who's sick.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 25, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 3789797 View attachment 3789799
> 
> I made some lovely oil from 20g of icerlator which was given to me. One bag was CBD and one was THC. It returned about 20-25%. Then I gave some of it to my friend who's sick.


nice lahada.... 







ps.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Potassium chloride? I got nothing lol.


He's suggesting you take the definitive solution now as it only gets tougher later


----------



## 420God (Sep 26, 2016)

13 years of marriage.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 26, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Potassium chloride? I got nothing lol.


KCI, she's Keeping the Customer Informed.


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Sep 26, 2016)

Explored montrose Houston today, saw some cool creepy shit, ate some good margherita pizza saved a turtle from the middle of the road lol. To be continued..


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 26, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> Explored montrose Houston today, saw some cool creepy shit, ate some good margherita pizza saved a turtle from the middle of the road lol. To be continued.. View attachment 3790404 View attachment 3790411


Is that the famous Luby's?


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 26, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Is that the famous Luby's?


Is Lubys slang for making love to a turtle? 

I'd split that shell wide open


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Is Lubys slang for making love to a turtle?
> 
> I'd split that shell wide open


Fried fish, although the fried fish of the gods resides in Port Hueneme, f'n CBs.

PS turtle soup, though you need a snapper, box will do in a pinch.


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Sep 26, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Is that the famous Luby's?


Lmao in the background? Yes. IMO it shouldn't be famous. Haven't eaten there since I was a little girl.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 26, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Fried fish, although the fried fish of the gods resides in Port Hueneme, f'n CBs.
> 
> PS turtle soup, though you need a* snapper, box will do in a pinch*.


Two slang names for the same thing in one post. Kudos!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Two slang names for the same thing in one post. Kudos!


Grazie


----------



## SunnyJim (Sep 26, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 3789797 View attachment 3789799
> 
> I made some lovely oil from 20g of icerlator which was given to me. One bag was CBD and one was THC. It returned about 20-25%. Then I gave some of it to my friend who's sick.


LaHahaha is so fucking hot right now.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 26, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> Lmao in the background? Yes. IMO it shouldn't be famous. Haven't eaten there since I was a little girl.


I'm in Calif, so I didn't know Luby's was a chain. The one I was thinking of is in Killean TX. I'm assuming you meant that the food is crap, like our "Denny's"?


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Sep 26, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Grazie


Are you guys Italian or what. Lol


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> Are you guys Italian or what. Lol


He is, I'm a celt that beat his tribe back  (oh and my dad's black so there's that).


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Sep 26, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm in Calif, so I didn't know Luby's was a chain. The one I was thinking of is in Killean TX. I'm assuming you meant that the food is crap, like our "Denny's"?


Does California have golden coral? Or piccadillys? It's just subpar "homemade" order in a line, cafeteria scoop the potatoes and plop it on my plate style food, and I don't dig it lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm in Calif, so I didn't know Luby's was a chain. The one I was thinking of is in Killean TX. I'm assuming you meant that the food is crap, like our "Denny's"?


F'n prescient!


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 26, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> Does California have golden coral? Or piccadillys? It's just subpar "homemade" order in a line, cafeteria scoop the potatoes and plop it on my plate style food, and I don't dig it lol.


Yeah we have Golden Corral in some areas; it's all shit lol


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> Does California have golden coral? Or piccadillys? It's just subpar "homemade" order in a line, cafeteria scoop the potatoes and plop it on my plate style food, and I don't dig it lol.


Hmm I had thought I heard they had good fish. I have a cousin in Austin. But I could be conflating that with something else. My brain is swiss cheese these days.


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Sep 26, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Hmm I had thought I heard they had good fish. I have a cousin in Austin. But I could be conflating that with something else. My brain is swiss cheese these days.


I'm sure it's good to some people. But my southern and Cajun roots makes me an elitist lol.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 26, 2016)

Ahhhhh!
Best vity ever


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> I'm sure it's good to some people. But my southern and Cajun roots makes me an elitist lol.


Knowing this cousin you could be completely right.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 26, 2016)

Fried catfish (tails are best)
Over ripe bannana for the pie
Homeade nilla Ixe cream

Mmmmmm


----------



## 420God (Sep 26, 2016)

Just got home with our new toy.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2016)

420God said:


> Just got home with our new toy.
> 
> View attachment 3790561


SHOTGUN!
Called it! All you others, get in line, bwa ha ha bitchez! (@GreatwhiteNorth I need that brass catcher net stat).

Seriously god where are we (YOU) mounting the .50 cal?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 26, 2016)

Finished framing mirror, then immediately decided adjacent shelves were in order...marked 2 to the right around 30" and a single short 14" to the left...
 

the short 14" left needs a hole to run power strip cord up to outlet...TV, cable boxes to be there.
 

then I had to call my electrician buddy...as I ran a gas line for a basement range...but forgot an electrical outlet for the electric start...so we put in 4.

 

And as long as electrician was here...I cut a bigger hole in wall to turn single outlet into double for cell phone chargers, etc. Only thing there is microwave and under cabinet light that used up both plugs. 2 more now.
Used a temp. plastic cover till we get to Lowe's for a bigger wooden cover to cover a slightly exposed edge.
 .


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 26, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> LaHahaha is so fucking hot right now.







Tengo calor o soy caliente???!!!


----------



## 420God (Sep 26, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> SHOTGUN!
> Called it! All you others, get in line, bwa ha ha bitchez! (@GreatwhiteNorth I need that brass catcher net stat).
> 
> Seriously god where are we (YOU) mounting the .50 cal?


I guess it'll have to be a side mount since it has a windshield. Could be on the roof too if you don't mind riding in the box.


----------



## SunnyJim (Sep 26, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Tengo calor o soy caliente???!!!


You're hot either way.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 26, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 3789797 View attachment 3789799
> 
> I made some lovely oil from 20g of icerlator which was given to me. One bag was CBD and one was THC. It returned about 20-25%. Then I gave some of it to my friend who's sick.


I'm suddenly feeling a bit under the weather.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 26, 2016)

Sniff sniff Snort snort..


Heheheheh


----------



## SunnyJim (Sep 26, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> View attachment 3790592
> 
> Sniff sniff Snort snort..
> 
> ...


I can tell by the lines on your hand that you're facing a turning point in your life. Could go either way. Report back with results.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 26, 2016)

SunnyJim said:


> I can tell by the lines on your hand that you're facing a turning point in your life. Could go either way. Report back with results.


Tell me more tell me more


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 26, 2016)

An I gonna die?
My blood pressure this morning No coffee sober was 173/181 my resting heart rate is between 100-110





Is coke gonna kill me?


----------



## SunnyJim (Sep 26, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Tell me more tell me more


You can't force these things. It's an organic process. Lemme drink my scotch and ponder.


----------



## SunnyJim (Sep 26, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> An I gonna die?
> My blood pressure this morning No coffee sober was 173/181 my resting heart rate is between 100-110
> 
> 
> ...


For starters, I'm getting a strong read. I can see that your penis is roughly half the size of mine.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2016)

420God said:


> I guess it'll have to be a side mount since it has a windshield. Could be on the roof too if you don't mind riding in the box.


A windshield OMG we are getting old, LOL, Side mount and a sling.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> An I gonna die?
> My blood pressure this morning No coffee sober was 173/181 my resting heart rate is between 100-110
> 
> 
> ...


A higher diastolic than systolic, you are already dead!


----------



## 420God (Sep 26, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Finished framing mirror, then immediately decided adjacent shelves were in order...marked 2 to the right around 30" and a single short 14" to the left...
> View attachment 3790562
> 
> the short 14" left needs a hole to run power strip cord up to outlet...TV, cable boxes to be there.
> ...


The bar room is looking great! Can't wait to see the bar.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 26, 2016)

420God said:


> The bar room is looking great! Can't wait to see the bar.


I have a slide of the 1959 original...if I can shoot a legible pic of the slide, I'll do an A - B pic. 1959-2016.

hopefully in early October.


----------



## SunnyJim (Sep 26, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I have a slide of the 1959 original...if I can shoot a legible pic of the slide, I'll do an A - B pic. 1959-2016.
> 
> hopefully in early October.


Perfect timing. I'll pm you my particulars.


----------



## evergreengardener (Sep 26, 2016)

Didn't do much today added 2 new fans to the garden 1 oscillating and another exhaust fan decided to ran 1 for the light 1 for the filter so I can utilize the heat of the bulb for the house. Ran the lights exhaust up thru the furnace venting into an upstairs bedroom ( gets coldest in that room for some reason bad insulation). Other than that just ran some errands. Bought some new sweatpants for the lounging fall days ahead


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 26, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> A higher diastolic than systolic, you are already dead!


Lol I meant 173/81


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Lol I meant 173/81


LOL you're a girl  labile b/p snicker I knew it!
PS calm down!


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 26, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> LOL you're a girl  labile b/p snicker I knew it!
> PS calm down!


Lol.

It's pretty high though
Coca doesn't help


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 26, 2016)

420God said:


> Just got home with our new toy.
> 
> View attachment 3790561


When you jump them be sure to be on the gas the whole way up the face of the jump or you go crazy nose heavy.. And DO NOT get on the gas in the air.. Wait to land then pin it.

My buddy let me rip his on the track and I learned these two vitals in a half a lap, first jump and second was nearly a front flip third wasn't bad fourth one I sheered his axles right off.. It sucked real bad as he drove a few hours to race it the next day.. And that didn't happen for him plus those fuckers are expensive!

Edit: I broke them because I was pinned when I landed for the next jump.. Which I cased horribly and it sounded absolutely terrible having cv joints flopping around on three axles muhaha


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 26, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> When you jump them be sure to be on the gas the whole way up the face of the jump or you go crazy nose heavy.. And DO NOT get on the gas in the air.. Wait to land then pin it.
> 
> My buddy let me rip his on the track and I learned these two vitals in a half a lap, first jump and second was nearly a front flip third wasn't bad fourth one I sheered his axles right off.. It sucked real bad as he drove a few hours to race it the next day.. And that didn't happen for him plus those fuckers are expensive!
> 
> Edit: I broke them because I was pinned when I landed for the next jump.. Which I cased horribly and it sounded absolutely terrible having cv joints flopping around on three axles muhaha


That's the sound of money for the UTV(?) dealer


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 27, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's the sound of money for the UTV(?) dealer


They love the racing side half the field has to be pushed onto the trailer at the end of the day. The same buddy ended up rolling it at Southwick down a hill did 16000 in damage, he had the fox edition rzr and it still couldn't handle racing. I have some gnarly videos of people eating shit on them.. Another friend rolled on at a track in nh.. Got tossed out and broke C1

It's kinda humorous because both of these kids got them due to medical reasons not allowing them to race. The rzr kid broke his back first race of the season, the c1 kid has brain tumors.. Both got more fucked up and in more debt in three races in the things than they had racing quads..

Maybe they just aren't meant to be jumped and raced but once they made two of them there is no way in hell my moto fam isn't going to send it


----------



## 420God (Sep 27, 2016)

I'm gonna take it easy with this machine for a little while, it's not really made for the hard stuff. I just wanted something to get me around the farm and have fun with on the trails. It came with everything, windshield, roof, winch, all for under $10k. Kind of cheap for a UTV but the place I bought it from has the best costumer service.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 27, 2016)

Jump it.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 27, 2016)

At least shoot some sweet roost!

And take pics


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 27, 2016)

Put up little shelf

 
lined up tomorrow's shelves
 

table finally finished...last poly coat today
 
 

Still working on bar plans...I don't want to fuck that up and I'm trying to use the original as a guide from memory and an old slide...trying to visualize how to frame it so that it comes out like it did in 1959. Same size, same exact location...but more modern lighting effects. And I wish I had taken that mechanical drawing class in HS a hundred years ago.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2016)

I cant even rally the energy to walk to the bathroom. I think i'll shit my pants.


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Made steak sandwiches after I got off work (bacon, sautéed onions, mushrooms, spinach, white American cheddar and medium cheddar) played vidya games and my mutt got some reading done, lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2016)

Metasynth said:


> I cant even rally the energy to walk to the bathroom. I think i'll shit my pants.


What's up?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 27, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> Made steak sandwiches after I got off work (bacon, sautéed onions, mushrooms, spinach, white American cheddar and medium cheddar) played vidya games and my mutt got some reading done, lol.View attachment 3791357 View attachment 3791358


what are you making your poor dog read?


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Sep 27, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> what are you making your poor dog read?


She does as she wilt.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 27, 2016)

I'm not sure if this is exactly an accomplishment but it's too special for random jj.

I've been asked to be a god mother tonight, for the second time!! I'm actually quite thrilled about this as I'm so happy for the parents. They make the perfect couple/family and it's so meant to be. 

So now I have a beautiful 4 yr old white god son with blonde hair and blue eyes and a gorgeous black god son who's half Ugandan and half Ghanaian! I love the way they look completely opposite!


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 27, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> Made steak sandwiches after I got off work (bacon, sautéed onions, mushrooms, spinach, white American cheddar and medium cheddar) played vidya games and my mutt got some reading done, lol.View attachment 3791357 View attachment 3791358


I've had a collector looking for an original copy of the bible for me for years.. To no avail unfortunately.. I need to light a dark fire under his ass thanks for the reminder!


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 27, 2016)

Started the first batch of F3's from @Singlemalt 's St. Lucia. Thinking of adding some Blueberry next run. Help shorten up the flower length...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 27, 2016)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'm not sure if this is exactly an accomplishment but it's too special for random jj.
> 
> I've been asked to be a god mother tonight, for the second time!! I'm actually quite thrilled about this as I'm so happy for the parents. They make the perfect couple/family and it's so meant to be.
> 
> So now I have a beautiful 4 yr old white god son with blonde hair and blue eyes and a gorgeous black god son who's half Ugandan and half Ghanaian! I love the way they look completely opposite!


I never had a god mother, but by your pics...you could certainly be my honorary god mother anytime .


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> I've had a collector looking for an original copy of the bible for me for years.. To no avail unfortunately.. I need to light a dark fire under his ass thanks for the reminder!


Haha you're welcome! This comment reminded me of that movie the ninth gate with depp.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 28, 2016)

I got as high as a giraffes pussy


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## dangledo (Sep 28, 2016)

to start this wonderful day off, i forgot to put the coffee pot back in after i added water, and closed the lid on top(starts brewing when closed) whole pot off coffee on the counter, between the stove and onto the kitchen rugs. added little more coffee to filter, and brewed anther pot. came back and poured a cup of half coffee and half coffee grounds. 3rd fucking pot is fine, but fuck you melatonin.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Started the first batch of F3's from @Singlemalt 's St. Lucia. Thinking of adding some Blueberry next run. Help shorten up the flower length...


Now if you'd just clone that for me, that would be great


----------



## 420God (Sep 28, 2016)

dangledo said:


> to start this wonderful day off, i forgot to put the coffee pot back in after i added water, and closed the lid on top(starts brewing when closed) whole pot off coffee on the counter, between the stove and onto the kitchen rugs. added little more coffee to filter, and brewed anther pot. came back and poured a cup of half coffee and half coffee grounds. 3rd fucking pot is fine, but fuck you melatonin.




I'm starting my day with a dentist visit. Getting a filling replaced then drooling on myself for the next few hours.


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 28, 2016)

I started a new hobby few weeks ago and i'm working on my second batch of wine. Hoping to transfer my pineapple wine to secondary fermentation soon. It's day 5 of primary fermentation. My first batch was not great which was heirloom tomato x pineapple. I was still figuring out how specific gravity works in terms of alcohol production.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 28, 2016)

Balzac89 said:


> I started a new hobby few weeks ago and i'm working on my second batch of wine. Hoping to transfer my pineapple wine to secondary fermentation soon. It's day 5 of primary fermentation. My first batch was not great which was heirloom tomato x pineapple. I was still figuring out how specific gravity works in terms of alcohol production.


I've brewed some honey mead before good stuff


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 28, 2016)

Love my mead! It's nuts how you can fuck up a batch with adding too much.. I've found it's easiest to make a straight mead then after you stop fermentation adding flavors, sure you don't get the full body and you can't manipulate pallet/smell/aftertaste.. But I'll leave all that to the pros haha back sweeten for days


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 28, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Love my mead! It's nuts how you can fuck up a batch with adding too much.. I've found it's easiest to make a straight mead then after you stop fermentation adding flavors, sure you don't get the full body and you can't manipulate pallet/smell/aftertaste.. But I'll leave all that to the pros haha back sweeten for days


I did a simple honey, water and bread yeast brew. After a month it tasted like it was about 12% alcohol pretty strong


----------



## 420God (Sep 28, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I did a simple honey, water and bread yeast brew. After a month it tasted like it was about 12% alcohol pretty strong


I've had some made with that mix, it was brewed in one of these.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 28, 2016)

Balzac89 said:


> I started a new hobby few weeks ago and i'm working on my second batch of wine. Hoping to transfer my pineapple wine to secondary fermentation soon. It's day 5 of primary fermentation. My first batch was not great which was heirloom tomato x pineapple. I was still figuring out how specific gravity works in terms of alcohol production.


someone here knows all about that @Singlemalt maybe?

@whitebb2727 @wascaptain


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 28, 2016)

420God said:


> I've had some made with that mix, it was brewed in one of these.
> 
> View attachment 3791819


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 28, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I did a simple honey, water and bread yeast brew. After a month it tasted like it was about 12% alcohol pretty strong


The simple route seems to work the best.. I got pretty deep into it and had carboys all over the place but I was never happy with any of real intricate ones.. I kept getting them really dry due to the amount of honey and acids in the stuff I was adding along with the variety of different yeasts I was using and other additives .. My all time favorite was and still is a simple mead with cinnamon sticks.. Like an apple pie 


I think I'll grab my 5 gallon and start a batch I have a few lbs of honey still


Riu is really motivating me these days, first a recollection to squire the satanic bible.. now mead! Interested to see whats next...


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 28, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> The simple route seems to work the best.. I got pretty deep into it and had carboys all over the place but I was never happy with any of real intricate ones.. I kept getting them really dry due to the amount of honey and acids in the stuff I was adding along with the variety of different yeasts I was using and other additives .. My all time favorite was and still is a simple mead with cinnamon sticks.. Like an apple pie
> 
> 
> I think I'll grab my 5 gallon and start a batch I have a few lbs of honey still
> ...


I was interested in Wicca for a bit but now I'm a Christian. I used a quart of honey, one yeast packet and water in a 4 L wine bottle


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Sep 28, 2016)

I shall be accomplishing nothing today since my work asked me if I could stay til 12am, I've been working since 8. 

Double shifts 4 lyf.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2016)

I accomplished this today! I'd finished the last bottle (I got just before Christmas), and made the stupid mistake of not buying it when they had three bottles at my local BevMo in August. So I had to stalk it! What a job.






PS It did not come willingly, either.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 28, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> someone here knows all about that @Singlemalt maybe?
> 
> @whitebb2727 @wascaptain


I'm a simple kind of guy. I'm old school open fermentation.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 28, 2016)

I accomplished becoming permanently high.
I got barred out yesterday and accidentlyy are a few oc80s yesterday evening.
I puked at some point (i think that's puke)
I've been high all day today.

A few Norco usually have me feeling right. Surprised couple hundred mg of oxy didn't kill me


----------



## hellmutt bones (Sep 28, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> I shall be accomplishing nothing today since my work asked me if I could stay til 12am, I've been working since 8.
> 
> Double shifts 4 lyf.


Hes probably cheating on you right now..Sorry ma...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 28, 2016)

hellmutt bones said:


> Hes probably cheating on you right now..


Ouch, where did that come from?


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 28, 2016)

Working on the yard today and yesterday

Landscaping fucking sucks


i did the exterior also btw. Well, lathed and stuck the foam around windows. My friends put the light lace stucco tex on it


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Sep 28, 2016)

hellmutt bones said:


> Hes probably cheating on you right now..


you forgot ma' and sorry lol.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Sep 28, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> you forgot ma' and sorry lol.


Oh shit!! Sorry mah..lol


----------



## dangledo (Sep 29, 2016)

420God said:


> I'm starting my day with a dentist visit. Getting a filling replaced then drooling on myself for the next few hours.



i hate the dentist, so i take a .25 zanny before i go. really helps take the edge off. zannies are for occasions such as the dentist and airplanes lol

not soon after my attempt at replying to your post on my phone with, 'well no use crying over spilled coffee, then', i spilled my fucking coffee, again. 

i set my coffee on the tracks of the cat to reply. cursor on my phone dances around when trying to type, so i gave up and hopped in to attach the brush hog and turned around to see a whole mug of coffee smashed on the drive. ive lost a couple phnes this way smh. 

then, soon after i started clearing some brush, i ran over an old post driver someone tossed/forgot out in my pasture by the road. fucking survey crew im sure. it fucked the blade up, cracked the spindle housing and the corner of the deck. attempted a band-aid, may work or may shake to pieces. so i said fuck it and went in to paint the baby room, and drank the whole time. just wasnt my day.


----------



## 420God (Sep 29, 2016)

dangledo said:


> i hate the dentist, so i take a .25 zanny before i go. really helps take the edge off. zannies are for occasions such as the dentist and airplanes lol
> 
> not soon after my attempt at replying to your post on my phone with, 'well no use crying over spilled coffee, then', i spilled my fucking coffee, again.
> 
> ...


Damn dude, that sucks. Must have been a hell of a racket hitting that thing. I did something similar this Summer. I need to replace my gear box on my 3 point brush mower from hitting a huge rock. Hope you get yours fixed, those skidsteer attached ones aren't cheap.

Wish I could take a pic of my dentist, she's a cute little Indian girl. Kind of reminds me of Raj's sister off the Big bang Theory. I swear she gets hotter everytime I go.


----------



## butterbudface (Sep 29, 2016)

420God said:


> Damn dude, that sucks. Must have been a hell of a racket hitting that thing. I did something similar this Summer. I need to replace my gear box on my 3 point brush mower from hitting a huge rock. Hope you get yours fixed, those skidsteer attached ones aren't cheap.
> 
> Wish I could take a pic of my dentist, she's a cute little Indian girl. Kind of reminds me of Raj's sister off the Big bang Theory. I swear she gets hotter everytime I go.


was wondering wtf I'm looking at on that skidsteer, I was at a lifting deck / baler or something. My first job I had was moving compost piles with a skidsteer all day long. 2nd month i could drive it on 2 wheels for bout 10m, fun days....


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 29, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3792468 Working on the yard today and yesterday
> View attachment 3792465
> Landscaping fucking sucks
> 
> ...


My backyard planter is made of that! Looking good


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Sep 29, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> My backyard planter is made of that! Looking good


Holy shit, I missed you, too!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 29, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Holy shit, I missed you, too!


Missed you as well! How you doing?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Sep 29, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Missed you as well! How you doing?


Better than when you first met me, I think. Really working on my mindfulness and not letting my ego and anger get in the way of my interactions here. Like, I am trying not to react impulsively, and respond with more rational and calm rebuttals, only getting a little heated in rare instances where someone calls me stupid and or claims I don't know what I'm talking about and I have to respond forcefully with the proof that they are wrong and demand they stop condescending to me. Like earlier.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 29, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Really working on my mindfulness and not letting my ego and anger get in the way of my interactions here.


That's a pleasant thought. I like happy thoughts. I'm sure you'll be fine ODG. fwiw, don't overthink this pot forum stuff, this isn't rocket science or brain surgery man.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Sep 29, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> That's a pleasant thought. I like happy thoughts. I'm sure you'll be fine ODG. Don't overthink this pot forum stuff, this isn't rocket science or brain surgery man.


Thanks for the good vibes, Abe. Missed you, too.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Sep 29, 2016)

This was what I meant:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/led-help-please-lol.922363/

https://www.rollitup.org/t/led-help-please-lol.922363/page-2#post-13000628

You're right, though. I shouldn't sweat it, especially when I'm confident in my ability.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 29, 2016)

If Sysco Distribution goes out of business, food in Lovelock NV could make a come back.
The peps are cool though.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Sep 29, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> If Sysco Distribution goes out of business, food in Lovelock NV could make a come back.
> The peps are cool though.


Is prostitution legal in NV? I never received a definitive answer on that. I hear just accepted, I hear legal, I hear that it's more or less like massage parlor fronts or escorts to save face. I've heard of some ranch, even, where it's open air. Not that I even care, I just always wondered.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 29, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Is prostitution legal in NV? I never received a definitive answer on that. I hear just accepted, I hear legal, I hear that it's more or less like massage parlor fronts or escorts to save face. I've heard of some ranch, even, where it's open air. Not that I even care, I just always wondered.


It's legal in two counties, I believe


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Sep 29, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> It's legal in two counties, I believe


I would imagine it's strictly regulated? Or do you think the slave trade has undertones in that, Top?


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 29, 2016)

The only 2 places in Nevada you've heard of.. Correlation?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 29, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I would imagine it's strictly regulated? Or do you think the slave trade has undertones in that, Top?


It is regulated, licensed, mandated medical checks, etc. I don't know if it's legal for "independent agents", i.e non-brothel workers, tho. Hell, the Feds ran the Mustang Ranch for awhile after they seized it from Joe Conforti for back taxes.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Sep 29, 2016)

I think if we can find away to do away with the predatory black market sex trade and make it safe for all involved, it shouldn't be any of the government's business. I won't participate, but liberty-wise.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 29, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I think if we can find away to do away with the predatory black market sex trade and make it safe for all involved, it shouldn't be any of the government's business. I won't participate, but liberty-wise.


If you hire a hooker, film it. It is then porn and legal.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 29, 2016)

I was going through an old trunk.

I found some watches id worn in school. Amazing that a watch I wore every day in middle school still fits exactly the same

Too bad the batteries are dead


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Sep 29, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> If you hire a hooker, film it. It is then porn and legal.


. Sounds like it costs extra. Besides, I have a girl, and even if I didn't, I wouldn't pay for sex while cognizant of it. I did kind of did it once, although it was more like they rolled me. Two of my friends from deployment got drunk with me in Tokyo for two straight weeks on leave, and after I was damn near black out drunk, they left me at a massage parlor. I woke up to a Korean chick putting her clothes on and me, missing $1500 from my bank account. Luckily I had tons of hazard pay and enlistment bonus and all that left. $1500 for sex I don't even remember.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 29, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> . Sounds like it costs extra. Besides, I have a girl, and even if I didn't, I wouldn't pay for sex while cognizant of it. I did kind of do it once, although it was more like they rolled me. Two of my friends from deployment got drunk with me, and after I was damn near black out drunk, they left me at a massage parlor. I woke up to a Korean chick putting her clothes on and me, missing $1500 from my bank account. Luckily I had tons of hazard pay and enlistment bonus and all that left. $1500 for sex I don't even remember.


I haven't paid for it. Too much free tang out there. That and I'm happily married.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 29, 2016)

I was wrong. It's legal in 10 of the 17 counties. And technically the Feds didn't run it after forfeit, a trustee appointed by the Fed courts ran it for a bit. Apparently there is an obscure law requiring the Gov't to try an keep a seized _legal_ business afloat after seizure for subsequent selling


----------



## J2M3S (Sep 29, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I haven't paid for it. Too much free tang out there. That and I'm happily married.


We all pay for it, one way or another.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 30, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> I was going through an old trunk.
> 
> I found some watches id worn in school. Amazing that a watch I wore every day in middle school still fits exactly the same
> 
> Too bad the batteries are dead


I'd like to think my wrists are huge compared to my middle school bitchmade self but I have no way to know. I just learned how to tell time hahah never had a reason to know exactly what time it was before I had patients


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 30, 2016)

Got other shelves up over the last couple days...notice the level.

 

Been playing around with this old piece of furniture...which is really an excuse to delay beginning framing the bar until I have the top and front worked out in my mind...
    

WW II vintage piece...wife got it at estate sale for a $20, sat in garage for a few years...bringing it back to life.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Sep 30, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Got other shelves up over the last couple days...notice the level.
> 
> View attachment 3793751
> 
> ...


I'm so fuckface stoned I read that as "WWII vintage piece of wife for $20." I'm like "Well that's a bit morbid. Does she at least still work?"


----------



## srh88 (Sep 30, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Got other shelves up over the last couple days...notice the level.
> 
> View attachment 3793751
> 
> ...


ive been thinking about making a bar here.. not sure if i really want to though. but my plan is a metal top, nice and simple, steel rails and the front to be made out of plexi glass so i can put my first dirtbike in it. so its something cool to look at. thats all i got so far lol


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 30, 2016)

It is getting colder so I started building a "Salt box" chicken coop for the bawk-bawks. The guy on youtube who's instructional video I am copying is on speed, so I hope I am doing it right...


----------



## srh88 (Sep 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> It is getting colder so I started building a "Salt box" chicken coop for the bawk-bawks. The guy on youtube who's instructional video I am copying is on speed, so I hope I am doing it right...


the only option is to do some speed yourself, but do more than him so youre one step ahead. looks good though. sweet nailer


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 30, 2016)

I woke up
made cinnamon rolls
dropped a kid off at school
masturbated
turned in a presentation for work 
masturbated 
bought a gun 
shot a gun 
cleaned two rooms of the house and took a bunch of clothes to good will
masturbated
drank some whiskey 
thinking about masturbating while holding the gun because my dick is bigger than it 
thats about it so far


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> It is getting colder so I started building a "Salt box" chicken coop for the bawk-bawks. The guy on youtube who's instructional video I am copying is on speed, so I hope I am doing it right...



Nice!

How are you with bar design?


----------



## srh88 (Sep 30, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> I woke up
> made cinnamon rolls
> dropped a kid off at school
> masturbated
> ...


what kind of gun did you get?.. and when you masturbate does the cum shoot faster/further than a bullet from the gun?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 30, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> I woke up
> made cinnamon rolls
> dropped a kid off at school
> masturbated
> ...



why does whiskey, masturbating and shot a gun make me think of Plaxico Burress?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 30, 2016)

@Tang - I am better at throwing up on a bars, than I am at designing them.
@ching - Nice little pocket duster. You could put an eye with that thing.






@Singlemalt - Update on those F3's. M/F ratio is solid. Usually 3 girls to every boy. But, there is always one retard in the group that ruins it for everyone else...


----------



## srh88 (Sep 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> @Tang - I am better at throwing up on a bars, than I am at designing them.
> @ching - Nice little pocket duster. You could put an eye with that thing.
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahaha


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> @Tang - I am better at throwing up on a bars, than I am at designing them.
> @ching - Nice little pocket duster. You could put an eye with that thing.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Have you tried any yet? Interested in your thoughts


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 30, 2016)

Well, it is some of the most potent smelling stuff I've touched, boss, and I am not just blowing smoke up your ass. I can tell it is a landrace. Some gnarly phenos. Most have a super pungent banana, jet-fuely smell when you pinch them. Sticky as all hell, too. I am still curing out some of the first batch. Every once in a while, I will crack open a jar for a tease and it's overwhelming. Smokes so so good, too. Takes a while to finish, almost 10 weeks, but I am working on the flower length this round. I can't wait to hash some out...


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 30, 2016)

@SM - Here is a pic that took me 15mins to load. Some cured out St. Lucia. Can't wait to trade you the new batch...


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> @SM - Here is a pic that took me 15mins to load. Some cured out St. Lucia. Can't wait to trade you the new batch...


Do you recall if the pistils were a bright pink when close to harvest? Great fuckin job Pin +rep


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 30, 2016)

Actually almost all of the outdoors throw pink pistils. Indoor it's tougher to see 'em. Some even throw some purple, too. They put on such a good show through and through. Thank you for letting me play with em!


----------



## buzzardbreath (Sep 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Actually almost all of the outdoors throw pink pistils. Indoor it's tougher to see 'em. Some even throw some purple, too. They put on such a good show through and through. Thank you for letting me play with em!


that sure is perty


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 1, 2016)

Rollitup...


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 1, 2016)

I made some hash today and then I did some super intense power jelqing /wiener stretching exercises ...it's almost sticking out passed my pubes at a full stretch now ...so that's good .....then I exposed myself to my elderly neighbor twice while I was pitching all of my dogs shit over the fence into my other neighbors kids sand box ....that's all


----------



## dangledo (Oct 1, 2016)

looks like one of your pubes got in your collected trichomes.


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Oct 1, 2016)

Working as usual. Doing real estate classes because it's an easy liscense to get, so might as well. Had to pay for my tags yesterday and that triggered me pretty bad, I hate paying for things I deem unnecessary and paying nearly 100$ at that for a sticker to stick on MY vehicle (obviously I'm recently on my own out here) 

But anyways that just made me think how much I really want to purchase some land in Alaska and fucking go half off the grid or something. Grow my own food, hunt and raise my own animals. Grow my own weed. I get no gratification from working for someone else who could fire me without a second thought, buying groceries from some corporate entity that rampantly uses GMOs. It's only been a few months on my own (with my partner) and I just can't accept this way of life. It's repetitive, annoying, controlling and unnecessary.


----------



## 420God (Oct 1, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> Working as usual. Doing real estate classes because it's an easy liscense to get, so might as well. Had to pay for my tags yesterday and that triggered me pretty bad, I hate paying for things I deem unnecessary and paying nearly 100$ at that for a sticker to stick on MY vehicle (obviously I'm recently on my own out here)
> 
> But anyways that just made me think how much I really want to purchase some land in Alaska and fucking go half off the grid or something. Grow my own food, hunt and raise my own animals. Grow my own weed. I get no gratification from working for someone else who could fire me without a second thought, buying groceries from some corporate entity that rampantly uses GMOs. It's only been a few months on my own (with my partner) and I just can't accept this way of life. It's repetitive, annoying, controlling and unnecessary.


About 10 years ago I said the same thing, luckily I had a shitty little family farm to fall back on, haven't regretted it since. In the last ten years of working for myself I've doubled the size of the farm and more than tripled it's value. Hard work but it's all mine in the end. Love the feeling of walking around and enjoying the things I've accomplished.

If more people would go back to the simple life with today's technology, life would be so much easier.


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Oct 1, 2016)

420God said:


> About 10 years ago I said the same thing, luckily I had a shitty little family farm to fall back on, haven't regretted it since. In the last ten years of working for myself I've doubled the size of the farm and more than tripled it's value. Hard work but it's all mine in the end. Love the feeling of walking around and enjoying the things I've accomplished.
> 
> If more people would go back to the simple life with today's technology, life would be so much easier.


Aw see, you're lucky. My family lost their 40 acres due to divorce and stupidity. I want to be able to have land and pass it down through the generations because I'm sure my spawn at some point will think the same thing. 

You're living my dream sir! I'd want to make a business off the land as well, like thc infused soaps and lotions etc. so many opportunities, and the best thing is that at the end of the day you are working for something that you can see grow and reap the benefits from immediately. In 2-4 years I'll be where you are, fingers crossed!


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 1, 2016)

dangledo said:


> looks like one of your pubes got in your collected trichomes.


Yeah I was jelqing rite next to it ....



Actually I had to replace my work bag because the bottom screen was coming un woven leaving nylon strands In my collection .....easy to set back in and re wash ......but that's my hash stash so I could careless ...


----------



## dangledo (Oct 1, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Yeah I was jelqing rite next to itwork bag because the bottom screen was coming un woven leaving nylon strands In my collection .....easy to set back in and re wash ......but that's my hash stash so I could careless ...


The fuck is jelqing? Never mind.

That's no nylon, bub. If that's what you're saying. Although, if you're getting strands of nylon in your stash, you should still care. Some toxic shit to be smoking.

Anyway, take it easy on the trim you're washing. It's the cold that makes them drop. Quite a bit of leaf debris I see there. Don't take that the wrong way. Still looks like good bubble, which is my favorite.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 1, 2016)

dangledo said:


> The fuck is jelqing? Never mind.
> 
> That's no nylon, bub. If that's what you're saying. Although, if you're getting strands of nylon in your stash, you should still care. Some toxic shit to be smoking.
> 
> Anyway, take it easy on the trim you're washing. It's the cold that makes them drop. Quite a bit of leaf debris I see there. Don't take that the wrong way. Still looks like good bubble, which is my favorite.


Jelqing -----penis stretching exercises 

And that's my own hash stash I did on my front porch ....I don't take things the wrong way no worries ...I have a beard and crazy pubes ....and there all super long ....either way it's good for me and I saved you the piece with the pube/nylon strand in it ....


Il PM you a vid of me jelqing so you can see the technique and my pubes ....thanks for being helpful il go make the vid now


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 1, 2016)

Packing up my stuff getting ready to move into my new place tomorrow


----------



## Nugachino (Oct 2, 2016)

Discovered and corrected soil alkalinity in my grow with a teaspoon of dissolved epsom salts. There was the tiniest bit of purple coming through the second set of leaves. Decided it wasn't normal. So I tested a bit of the soil. Found it was at pH 9. Shat bricks. Then grabbed what I needed to rectify the problem.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 2, 2016)

Nugachino said:


> Discovered and corrected soil alkalinity in my grow with a teaspoon of dissolved epsom salts. There was the tiniest bit of purple coming through the second set of leaves. Decided it wasn't normal. So I tested a bit of the soil. Found it was at pH 9. Shat bricks. Then grabbed what I needed to rectify the problem.



Tsp of Epson would not fix this?


----------



## Nugachino (Oct 2, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Tsp of Epson would not fix this?


Box says use 1 tsp for 10 liters. My bucket is 11.1 liters.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 2, 2016)

"Epsom salt is neutral in pH value and has no effect on soil pH levels when applied to soil in dry application or as drench"

"Magnesium availability, which is linked to soil pH levels, is equally as important as magnesium levels. Soil pH levels are a measure of hydrogen ions in soil, with high concentrations of hydrogen representative of acidic soils. When soil has low pH levels, magnesium is generally deficient. However, soils with pH levels above 7.0 can have adequate magnesium, but the magnesium cannot be used by plants because of competition from calcium and potassium. Although soil amendment with elemental sulfur lowers soil pH levels through the release of hydrogen ions into the soil, Epsom salt does not release an increase in hydrogen ions, so it has no effect on pH."

"In almost all cases, Epsom salt has little influence on the pH of the growing medium."


In the case of Epsom salt, for every magnesium (Mg+2) ion taken up by the roots, it gives off two hydrogen (H+1) ions, which can decrease the growing medium's pH around the root. For every sulfate (SO4-2) ion, the root releases two hydroxide (OH-1) ions, which raises the pH of the growing medium around the root. So what does this mean? In most cases, a plant will take up the same number of magnesium ions as sulfate ions so the net result is that there is no change in the pH of the growing medium around the plant root.

Epsom salt is 10 percent magnesium and 13 percent sulfur,


----------



## Nugachino (Oct 2, 2016)

What would you suggest I use then?


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 2, 2016)

Unless you know something we don't and not sharing...




To lower soil ph?
Depends if you want to be organic..

But the growing section can help you there.. We grow too though and I couldn't refrain myself

Did you not check ph after use? You just assumed it was fixed or?


----------



## Nugachino (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm a newb grower. I'm only using what was suggested to lower pH. I've got dolomite lime to increase it. In case I need to.

I'm still learning what's what.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 2, 2016)

Chopped more wood. My wood is hard.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 2, 2016)

Nugachino said:


> I'm a newb grower. I'm only using what was suggested to lower pH. I've got dolomite lime to increase it. In case I need to.
> 
> I'm still learning what's what.


You should try some of @Bob Zmuda's hard wood


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 2, 2016)

Nugachino said:


> I'm a newb grower. I'm only using what was suggested to lower pH. I've got dolomite lime to increase it. In case I need to.
> 
> I'm still learning what's what.


If you're going organic I'd suggest semen. I know it may sound bit funny but it is a great ph down. The roots enjoy beneficial bacteria and protein as well from the mix.

I apply to the soil right before I water. Also works well as a foliar spray.dilute 1:100 in water.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 2, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> If you're going organic I'd suggest semen. I know it may sound bit funny but it is a great ph down. The roots enjoy beneficial bacteria and protein as well from the mix.
> 
> I apply to the soil right before I water. *Also works well as a foliar spray.dilute 1:100 in water*.


And it really brings out the crystal shine of the trichs


----------



## Nugachino (Oct 2, 2016)

Trololololololol


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 2, 2016)

Nugachino said:


> Trololololololol


Hey I get warned on ocassion about my content..

So just to let you know. trolling is not acceptable here. We are adults


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 2, 2016)

Hauled and raked 40 tons of river rock. I'm pooped but the check was totally worth it. Meatloaf in the oven. Hopefully I'm awake when it's ready.


----------



## Nugachino (Oct 2, 2016)

Someone said epsom wouldn't cut it for ph down. So what will. Without suggesting I bust a nut into my plants container...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 2, 2016)

Nugachino said:


> Someone said epsom wouldn't cut it for ph down. So what will. Without suggesting I bust a nut into my plants container...


You're in the wroooooong section man. Try the grow sections.


----------



## Nugachino (Oct 2, 2016)

I didn't start this. Point taken though


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 2, 2016)

signed up two more volunteers for a certain presidential campaign. i won't say whose campaign, because i am too classy for that.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 3, 2016)

I rode from San Francisco to Roanoke Va on the bike. I left Thur afternoon got here last night, a little longer then usual due to me getting older. The roads were in great shape once I got out of CA.
Partied like it was 1980, then passed out..... High School buddies, got to love em.


----------



## 420God (Oct 3, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> I rode from San Francisco to Roanoke Va on the bike. I left Thur afternoon got here last night, a little longer then usual due to me getting older. The roads were in great shape once I got out of CA.
> Partied like it was 1980, then passed out..... High School buddies, got to love em.


Get any scenic pics? Sounds like a fun ride.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 3, 2016)

420God said:


> Get any scenic pics? Sounds like a fun ride.


I walked into a bathroom and it said "for a fun ride call 555-xxxx" it was my moms phone number!!








So of course I called it


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 3, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> signed up two more volunteers for a certain presidential campaign. i won't say whose campaign, because i am too classy for that.


I can only uproot/destroy so many yard signs.....


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 3, 2016)

420God said:


> Get any scenic pics? Sounds like a fun ride.


No, but Ill be sure to post some while Im here.


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 3, 2016)

Got 3rd overall in open this weekend and stole this photo


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 3, 2016)

I spent most of the morning cleaning out a vacant apartment. Until I found the old tenants diary, then I spent a good 30 min or so reading it. I think she's going to be a future guest on Maury if things don't improve for her. lmao

She also left a ton of personal info. Drivers license and social security #'s for her, her baby daddy and even her baby's SS#. She also left her dad's debit card #, expiration date, pin #, etc. and her baby daddy's bank account info.

I shredded it all, but make sure you take your shit with you when you move.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 3, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> But anyways that just made me think how much I really want to purchase some land in Alaska and fucking go half off the grid or something. Grow my own food, hunt and raise my own animals. Grow my own weed. I get no gratification from working for someone else who could fire me without a second thought, buying groceries from some corporate entity that rampantly uses GMOs. It's only been a few months on my own (with my partner) and I just can't accept this way of life. It's repetitive, annoying, controlling and unnecessary.





SaitouMichiko said:


> Aw see, you're lucky. My family lost their 40 acres due to divorce and stupidity. I want to be able to have land and pass it down through the generations because I'm sure my spawn at some point will think the same thing.
> 
> You're living my dream sir! I'd want to make a business off the land as well, like thc infused soaps and lotions etc. so many opportunities, and the best thing is that at the end of the day you are working for something that you can see grow and reap the benefits from immediately. In 2-4 years I'll be where you are, fingers crossed!


I've got 27 acres of virgin timber in the interior of AK that I'll let you in on for a decent price.
I already cut in a 200 yd long driveway & a 150'x100' house pad & had that dozed.
Bordered on 2 sides by state maintained roads, a 3rd side is a historic native trail that is protected. Electrical is just down the street & water is a scant 30-40 feet down.

One of the best parts is no state income tax, and no property tax to deal with.


----------



## 420God (Oct 3, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've got 27 acres of virgin timber in the interior of AK that I'll let you in on for a decent price.
> I already cut in a 200 yd long driveway & a 150'x100' house pad & had that dozed.
> Bordered on 2 sides by state maintained roads, a 3rd side is a historic native trail that is protected. Electrical is just down the street & water is a scant 30-40 feet down.
> 
> ...



That looks like a real nice spot for a cabin! 

Speaking of, I think I have to put mine off this year or wait till the ground freezes because it's wetter than shit back there from all the rain this year. I've been keeping busy with other projects in the mean time. Today I started building a roof for the hay rings so we don't have as much hay get wasted from rain and snow. 

I got all the holes dug almost 4ft down and the telephone poles set in place. Tomorrow I'll pick up the materials to finish it, gonna be 15' x 20' by 8ft high.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 3, 2016)

Played around with furniture...pretty much done, outside stained, inside painted.
 
 
There was a little oval painting on the front of the doors...didn't completely sand out...so sue me.
 
If the wife sees it, she'll want it back at our house so it goes under a drop cloth to hide out in shed till the heat is off. Lol.


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Oct 3, 2016)

Today was a pretty unforgettable day. Me and my boyfriend have been rummaging through his deceased father home that was once owned by his grandmother and her grandmothers mother. It's a dump. Hoarding was rampant and bugs are everywhere, but today we found a diamond. We thought it was CZ. But no it's 2.5-3 carats of real, real diamond. The lady gawked and estimated it at 20grand.... she buzzed that diamond 6 times then called her manager in disbelief..

Rent cable and electric is due. And I've been crying since. That's a bead from a bracelet but it doesn't really do scale justice. It's more than half of a dime size I reckon.


----------



## ovo (Oct 3, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> Today was a pretty unforgettable day.


can you describe how you found it?


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 3, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> Today was a pretty unforgettable day. Me and my boyfriend have been rummaging through his deceased father home that was once owned by his grandmother and her grandmothers mother. It's a dump. Hoarding was rampant and bugs are everywhere, but today we found a diamond. We thought it was CZ. But no it's 2.5-3 carats of real, real diamond. The lady gawked and estimated it at 20grand.... she buzzed that diamond 6 times then called her manager in disbelief..View attachment 3796407
> 
> Rent cable and electric is due. And I've been crying since. That's a bead from a bracelet but it doesn't really do scale justice. It's more than half of a dime size I reckon.
> 
> View attachment 3796405


What rent? You said the house was family owned?


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Oct 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> What rent? You said the house was family owned?


We do NOT live in that dump lol. We have an apartment.

Edit- All the power and water is off since we didn't have the money to keep it up, plus 8,000$ in taxes is owed on it. So we are trying to get all the family memories and shit out of there before it's seized.


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Oct 3, 2016)

ovo said:


> can you describe how you found it?


It was in a box that had 2 jewelry boxes. Opened up one of the jewelry boxes and rummaged through a bunch of costume jewelry. Came across a small envelope titled "diamonette" and it turns out it's an old texas jewelry company that closed down in 1971, in the envolope wrapped in parchment paper was that guy. Thought it was fake.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 3, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> We do NOT live in that dump lol. We have an apartment.
> 
> Edit- All the power and water is off since we didn't have the money to keep it up, plus 8,000$ in taxes is owed on it. So we are trying to get all the family memories and shit out of there before it's seized.


Here is some advice from an old guy: start negotiating, buy some time, cash the diamond in and get the house out of hock. Clean house up, then decide; you'll get a lot more than 20K for the house if you sell on a clean bill. 'Sides, multi-generational home, you might find a lot more neat/$$ stuff. Adapt and improvise


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 3, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> Today was a pretty unforgettable day. Me and my boyfriend have been rummaging through his deceased father home that was once owned by his grandmother and her grandmothers mother. It's a dump. Hoarding was rampant and bugs are everywhere, but today we found a diamond. We thought it was CZ. But no it's 2.5-3 carats of real, real diamond. The lady gawked and estimated it at 20grand.... she buzzed that diamond 6 times then called her manager in disbelief..View attachment 3796407
> 
> Rent cable and electric is due. And I've been crying since. That's a bead from a bracelet but it doesn't really do scale justice. It's more than half of a dime size I reckon.
> 
> View attachment 3796405


That diamond is really worth 20 grand?
They'll pay that for it? Because I always heard you pay out the ass to a jeweler when you buy one...but when you sell you get a fraction of that, which may be why they seem to stay in families for generations?


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 3, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That diamond is really worth 20 grand?
> They'll pay that for it? Because I always heard you pay out the ass to a jeweler when you buy one...but when you sell you get a fraction of that, which may be why they seem to stay in families for generations?


Good point; I had jewelry dealings 30 yrs ago and I didn't get back close to what I paid. Seems if jewelry is always quoted retail?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 3, 2016)

House could be a potential Qwizo trap house. He's got the funds to bring the taxes current.


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Oct 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Here is some advice from an old guy: start negotiating, buy some time, cash the diamond in and get the house out of hock. Clean house up, then decide; you'll get a lot more than 20K for the house if you sell on a clean bill. 'Sides, multi-generational home, you might find a lot more neat/$$ stuff. Adapt and improvise


Yea that's what he wants to do and I agree. He wants to save the house but in my eyes it's a huge legal issue. The house is still in his deceased grandmothers name, the grandmothers sister is still alive, and he has two siblings but only the two of us have been going through the place and putting money into it. It's hard and tedious especially if you despise bugs and mosquitos have an odd attraction to you. Spiders silverfish galore... not to mention the house flooded and some odd mold is sticking to the boxes and furniture. 

I just want to be done with it tbh.


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Oct 3, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That diamond is really worth 20 grand?
> They'll pay that for it? Because I always heard you pay out the ass to a jeweler when you buy one...but when you sell you get a fraction of that, which may be why they seem to stay in families for generations?


That's what the jewelry store lady and her manager said after they dinged the thing and sized it or whatever. We are gonna go get it graded tomorrow and hope for the best. My brain won't accept the fact that it's real even now. I feel like it's all an evil trick or something.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 3, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> Yea that's what he wants to do and I agree. He wants to save the house but in my eyes it's a huge legal issue. The house is still in his deceased grandmothers name, the grandmothers sister is still alive, and he has two siblings but only the two of us have been going through the place and putting money into it. It's hard and tedious especially if you despise bugs and mosquitos have an odd attraction to you. Spiders silverfish galore... not to mention the house flooded and some odd mold is sticking to the boxes and furniture.
> 
> I just want to be done with it tbh.


I'm generalizing/estimating but I think that place has been in the family for around 120 yrs; might want to check into historical registry and see if the house could qualify. Adds serious $ to the value.


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Oct 3, 2016)

This is the kind of stuff we constantly find. Usually brass and sterling silver. Heavy as all hell. We also found an old ammunition box from his great grandfather as well as canteen and all his naval pins from the 40s or 50s. a bunch of old Dr Pepper glass bottles, vintage birdcages, vintages jewelry boxes that play music etc. it just goes on forever.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 3, 2016)

Girl, that's a gold mine


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 3, 2016)

Paging @Unclebaldrick , @biglou Give this girl some advice


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 3, 2016)

Honestly you'll get a fraction of that for the loose stone..
Just sayin


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Oct 3, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Honestly you'll get a fraction of that for the loose stone..
> Just sayin


I'll be happy with any amount of thousands for no investment haha. And maybe I'm not sure how it all works, that's just what she estimated upfront.


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 3, 2016)

put it in a ring and get married


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 3, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> I'll be happy with any amount of thousands for no investment haha. And maybe I'm not sure how it all works, that's just what she estimated upfront.


You can buy a 2.5-3 ct engagement ring for 5-8k possibly less or a Lot more depending where you go..




Sweet find.. Just saying


Of course you could get lucky with an amazing quality stone.. Justvteying to help be realistic.. Don't expect 20k


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Oct 3, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> You can buy a 2.5-3 ct engagement ring for 5-8k possibly less or a Lot more depending where you go..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely. I'm the type to expect the worst and hope for the best to save from disappointment. 

My boyfriend on the other hand, since she threw out a number...he's the type that will not take anything less than that.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 3, 2016)

It may very well be worth that. 

Odd cut stones can be worth a lot. A lot of factors go into the value for sure.


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Oct 3, 2016)

I'll keep y'all posted. Thanks @Singlemalt for the advice!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 4, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Paging @Unclebaldrick , @biglou Give this girl some advice





SaitouMichiko said:


> I'll keep y'all posted. Thanks @Singlemalt for the advice!


I am not sure that that is. Saitou, can you describe it a bit?


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Oct 4, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I am not sure that that is. Saitou, can you describe it a bit?


What am I describing?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 4, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> What am I describing?


The iron thingy and brass thingies.
What does the bell say?


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 4, 2016)

That third pic that looks like silver, what is that? Very ornate. Pretty cool


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Oct 4, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> The iron thingy and brass thingies.
> What does the bell say?


I believe it's Latin, it's all stored in the closet on the patio right now I'll pull it out in a few hours and tell you.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 4, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> What am I describing?


Is that a cigarette lighter in the asian thingy? My guess is yes. Looks like a cigarette box, lighter ashtray thingy. Probably from the 20s or 30s. Decorative piece. That means you takes what you can gets for it.


The Outdoorsman said:


> That third pic that looks like silver, what is that? Very ornate. Pretty cool


I think if it were silver it would have much tarnish.

Does Saitou remind anybody of smasher?


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Oct 4, 2016)

The Outdoorsman said:


> That third pic that looks like silver, what is that? Very ornate. Pretty cool


I have no idea what it was used for, it seems like an old smokeing like..tray? The boxes are silver or whatever it is on the outside and wooden on the inside, and there is a lighter as well.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 4, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> I believe it's Latin, it's all stored in the closet on the patio right now I'll pull it out in a few hours and tell you.


No hurry.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 4, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> I have no idea what it was used for, it seems like an old smokeing like..tray? The boxes are silver or whatever it is on the outside and wooden on the inside, and there is a lighter as well.


The inside would probably be mahogany. You could dampen it down to keep smokes from b3ing too dry. Smoking stuff hit the skids a while back but is rebounding a bit on account of ghanja.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 4, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> I have no idea what it was used for, it seems like an old smokeing like..tray? The boxes are silver or whatever it is on the outside and wooden on the inside, and there is a lighter as well.


Cool, I like it


Unclebaldrick said:


> Is that a cigarette lighter in the asian thingy? My guess is yes. Looks like a cigarette box, lighter ashtray thingy. Probably from the 20s or 30s. Decorative piece. That means you takes what you can gets for it.
> 
> I think if it were silver it would have much tarnish.
> 
> ?


Yeah, true...


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 4, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Does Saitou remind anybody of smasher?



This smasher sounds lovely..
Musta been before I started chilling in tnt


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 4, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> This smasher sounds lovely..
> Musta been before I started chilling in tnt


Nah, you were here. Her time with us was brief. Like a fuckable @DavidKratos92


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Oct 4, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Is that a cigarette lighter in the asian thingy? My guess is yes. Looks like a cigarette box, lighter ashtray thingy. Probably from the 20s or 30s. Decorative piece. That means you takes what you can gets for it.
> 
> I think if it were silver it would have much tarnish.
> 
> Does Saitou remind anybody of smasher?


Yes I believe it is for sure, here's two more pics of it. Along with other stuff I like that we found.


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Oct 4, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> No hurry.


He skleep and doesn't know I'm telling people about this stuff LOL.

Edit- I read that as no, hurry. Lol


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 4, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> Yes I believe it is for sure, here's two more pics of it. Along with other stuff I like that we found.
> View attachment 3796804 View attachment 3796808
> View attachment 3796809 View attachment 3796810


Just responding to the first pic (tired, just got in). Looks like it is nice shape. Is the lighter locked up? That will happen if it is stored with a flint. You can drill it out by hand with the right sized drill bit (3/32?). That will unlock the flint wheel. You can brush the remainder off the wheel with a stiff bristle brush or very soft metal brush or a file card.

Then get some opium.


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Oct 4, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Just responding to the first pic (tired, just got in). Looks like it is nice shape. Is the lighter locked up? That will happen if it is stored with a flint. You can drill it out by hand with the right sized drill bit (3/32?). That will unlock the flint wheel. You can brush the remainder off the wheel with a still bristle brush or very soft metal brush or a file card.
> 
> Then get some opium.


I don't know exactly what you mean, but the thing clicks and it comes out of the case like so


----------



## 420God (Oct 4, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> Yes I believe it is for sure, here's two more pics of it. Along with other stuff I like that we found.
> View attachment 3796804 View attachment 3796808
> View attachment 3796809 View attachment 3796810


I use to have one of those Asian musicbox ashtrays. Got it from a thrift store for cheap.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 4, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> I don't know exactly what you mean, but the thing clicks and it comes out of the case like so
> View attachment 3796815


Does it make a spark? Is there a brand name under the insert?


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Oct 4, 2016)

Go to sleep mister, if you're on later I can post more for sure. Because I'm working right now anyways, and maybe he will leave so I'm not sneaking around.


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Oct 4, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Does it make a spark?


No, it looks like some kind of rope is in it? Like an oil lamp rope I suppose. Probably how the fluid got to the thingy I guess.


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Oct 4, 2016)

420God said:


> I use to have one of those Asian musicbox ashtrays. Got it from a thrift store for cheap.


I wouldn't be surprised. His grandmothers liked to go to yard sales OFTEN. So the cool stuff is mixed with costume and novelty stuff and my eyes aren't trained to any of it


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 4, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> No, it looks like some kind of rope is in it? Like an oil lamp rope I suppose. Probably how the fluid got to the thingy I guess.


That's the wick. If it is unburnt, then it is unused.

Take a peek at the bottom of the flint-wheel. The flint is probably corroded to it so it will not turn. Need to fix that. Not a big deal. Flint is soft, flint-wheels hard. Unscrew the smaller screw on the bottom and get up in there with a drill bit.


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Oct 4, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> That's the wick. If it is unburnt, then it is unused.
> 
> Take a peek at the bottom of the flint-wheel. The flint is probably corroded to it so it will not turn. Need to fix that. Not a big deal. Flint is soft, flint-wheels hard. Uncrew the smaller screw on the bottom and get up in there with a drill bit.


OH okay, gotcha. And I always look for enscriptions on the bottom but there is none on that one, just a very dead spider. So to me that means novelty, but im sure one of those hipster antique shops would buy a lot of the novelty stuff I come across since it's old. I'll tag you with the bell later. I think it's an old Catholic Church bell but I could be wrong.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 4, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> OH okay, gotcha. And I always look for enscriptions on the bottom but there is none on that one, just a very dead spider. So to me that means novelty, but im sure one of those hipster antique shops would buy a lot of the novelty stuff I come across since it's old. I'll tag you with the bell later. I think it's an old Catholic Church bell but I could be wrong.


A head shop with a cool owner. Good ashtrays are fine things to have. Even for dabbers. They won't use the lighter though. But it looks cool.

It might be post-war Japanese. He travel there?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Nah, you were here. Her time with us was brief. Like a fuckable @DavidKratos92


And DavidKratos isn't fuckable?? (might calm the fellow.)


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Oct 4, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> A head shop with a cool owner. Good ashtrays are fine things to have. Even for dabbers. They won't use the lighter though. But it looks cool.
> 
> It might be post-war Japanese. He travel there?


You know what's weird. We are finding a bunch of shit that is made in Japan, like those small jewelry boxes, silverware etc. and he WAS in the navy...the grandfather I mean. Wow I totally didn't think that through. I just assumed his family liked imported Japanese shit at one point


----------



## haight (Oct 4, 2016)

Lighter looks like a Rhonsin, Rhonson -sic.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 4, 2016)

haight said:


> Lighter looks like a Rhonsin, Rhonson -sic.


Almost all lighters from that era look like Ronsons.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 4, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> You know what's weird. We are finding a bunch of shit that is made in Japan, like those small jewelry boxes, silverware etc. and he WAS in the navy...the grandfather I mean. Wow I totally didn't think that through. I just assumed his family liked imported Japanese shit at one point


Occupation forces. Good times.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 4, 2016)

haight said:


> Lighter looks like a Rhonsin, Rhonson -sic.


Ronson, A lot of post-war Japanese stuff (other countries as well) were look-a-likes of American stuff; it actually was an odd way of paying a compliment. My dad also served in occupied Japan and the Japanese loved American stuff


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 4, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> You know what's weird. We are finding a bunch of shit that is made in Japan, like those small jewelry boxes, silverware etc. and he WAS in the navy...the grandfather I mean. Wow I totally didn't think that through. I just assumed his family liked imported Japanese shit at one point


Look for occupied japan items, they can be worth quite a bit, @Unclebaldrick is a genius on this curio and collectible stuff.

I concur with @Singlemalt the salvaging of the house and using what you can get off the diamond and other items. Get some good side pictures and count the facets etc...... so you can estimate age to some degree by cut. I can see some visual inclusions but the color looks very good. With the rest of the stuff if you sell it you might get enough to save that house.

As to the legality did Gran die intestate or is there a will @pabloesqobar


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 4, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> Yea that's what he wants to do and I agree. He wants to save the house but in my eyes it's a huge legal issue. The house is still in his deceased grandmothers name, the grandmothers sister is still alive, and he has two siblings but only the two of us have been going through the place and putting money into it.


Sounds like a nightmare and you don't have legal title. You're smart enough that you've already done the math. But by all means rescue that mold infested dump.


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Oct 4, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Look for occupied japan items, they can be worth quite a bit, @Unclebaldrick is a genius on this curio and collectible stuff.
> 
> I concur with @Singlemalt the salvaging of the house and using what you can get off the diamond and other items. Get some good side pictures and count the facets etc...... so you can estimate age to some degree by cut. I can see some visual inclusions but the color looks very good. With the rest of the stuff if you sell it you might get enough to save that house.
> 
> As to the legality did Gran die intestate or is there a will @pabloesqobar


No will and boyfriend is the oldest so he is the executor for his siblings. But the aunt is still alive but she's mentally ill in a hospital somewhere in deep Texas. If she saw what it looks like now though, I'm confident she'll let it go if she gets a payment. The half brother and his sister will be the same. (No effort put in but they want the output) of course. Just the damn taxes. If we pay it we will take a cut after selling the home. If that's legal.


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Oct 4, 2016)

Not to mention this place is haunted lol. 

Back in the 80s after the grandfather died, when the aunt would record her shows on VHS there would be this odd noise that would get louder and louder, and it's on every single tape since he died. And we have them. I wonder if there is a way to convert VHS audio to computer file and then on to a YouTube video¿


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 4, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> No will and boyfriend is the oldest so he is the executor for his siblings. But the aunt is still alive but she's mentally ill in a hospital somewhere in deep Texas. If she saw what it looks like now though, I'm confident she'll let it go if she gets a payment. The half brother and his sister will be the same. (No effort put in but they want the output) of course. Just the damn taxes. If we pay it we will take a cut after selling the home. If that's legal.


As a sibling I doubt she'd have any claim since the gran had kids. But take a look at that here:
http://www.statutes.legis.state.tx.us/Docs/ES/htm/ES.201.htm



SaitouMichiko said:


> Not to mention this place is haunted lol.
> 
> Back in the 80s after the grandfather died, when the aunt would record her shows on VHS there would be this odd noise that would get louder and louder, and it's on every single tape since he died. And we have them. I wonder if there is a way to convert VHS audio to computer file and then on to a YouTube video¿


LOL Sell those ghosts to TV ha ha!!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 4, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Look for occupied japan items, they can be worth quite a bit, @Unclebaldrick is a genius on this curio and collectible stuff.
> 
> I concur with @Singlemalt the salvaging of the house and using what you can get off the diamond and other items. Get some good side pictures and count the facets etc...... so you can estimate age to some degree by cut. I can see some visual inclusions but the color looks very good. With the rest of the stuff if you sell it you might get enough to save that house.
> 
> As to the legality did Gran die intestate or is there a will @pabloesqobar


Actually the market has gone to shit for occupied Japan stuff.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 4, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Actually the market has gone to shit for occupied Japan stuff.


LMFAO!! See that's why I said you were the expert.


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 4, 2016)

LOL 

haha!! 

LMFAO!!

There, you see i laughed today. Maybe I'll force some more fake laughter out tmrrw too.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 4, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Paging @Unclebaldrick , @biglou Give this girl some advice


By the looks of things, I'd give my left nut (the larger of the two) to have a few hours in that joint...





I'm envious, @SaitouMichiko ......


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 4, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Actually the market has gone to shit for occupied Japan stuff.


Seen better days, yep. Always look for that little black 'JAPAN' marking, though, and stash that bric-a-brac for another day...it'll come back around...


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Oct 4, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> By the looks of things, I'd give my left nut (the larger of the two) to have a few hours in that joint...
> 
> View attachment 3796976
> 
> ...


Yea you'd say that until you entered the threshold of a house that held 3 deaths, has had no power in Texas, has flooded, and rodent poopie is everywhere. Bleh 

When the ambulance came to get my boyfriends dad after he performed CPR on him, they walked outside laughing and hosed their shoes off. The garage on the other hand is where I dwell, some spiders sure but no mold and we are starting to get to the back of it which holds a lot of his grandmothers stuff from the 30s. There's W chest in the back that we can see but can't get to yet, but in sure it's empty.


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Oct 4, 2016)

This is what I could get of the bell @Unclebaldrick


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 4, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> This is what I could get of the bell @Unclebaldrick
> 
> View attachment 3797035 View attachment 3797036 View attachment 3797037 View attachment 3797038


 Check this out, and poke around the site
http://www.treasurenet.com/forums/garage-sale-finds/334509-i-purchased-large-brass-wall-bell-estate-sale-yesterday.html

another site: https://new.liveauctioneers.com/item/11983683


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Oct 4, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Check this out, and poke around the site
> http://www.treasurenet.com/forums/garage-sale-finds/334509-i-purchased-large-brass-wall-bell-estate-sale-yesterday.html
> 
> another site: https://new.liveauctioneers.com/item/11983683


Thank you!


----------



## Steve French (Oct 4, 2016)

Climbed and rappelled off this bad sal today:







Only peed a little. Working on my high-angle rescue ticket.


----------



## 420God (Oct 4, 2016)

Picked up materials this morning then got the transit out to level off the top of the posts and notch them for the trusses. Then I spent the rest of the day making my own heavy duty trusses.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 4, 2016)

Hey, anyone need any dirt? I got some extra

Tried my hardest to make it all fit out front. But isn't gonna work.
  
I fucking hate landscaping! Did I say that yet? Lol. I fucking hate the cat skidsteer too! Would way rather be doing all this with a bobcat.
Spreading 3 truck and transfers of base tomorrow. Will update in a couple days. We're gettin there


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Hey, anyone need any dirt? I got some extra
> View attachment 3797115
> Tried my hardest to make it all fit out front. But isn't gonna work.
> View attachment 3797116 View attachment 3797117 View attachment 3797118
> ...


I'll take about a pound; use postal flat rate box


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 4, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I'll take about a pound; use postal flat rate box


I wish my username was @Aboutapound


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I wish my username was @Aboutapound


I know, right? The previous site I hung out on allowed username changes. Excellent fuck with people maneuver.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 4, 2016)

@SaitouMichiko 
you might go to this forum and post pics or research, although this is prob a repro monastery entrance bell

https://americanbell.org/aba-forum/


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 4, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I know, right? The previous site I hung out on allowed username changes.
> Excellent fuck with people maneuver.


alter egos are people too god dangit rite?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> alter egos are people too god dangit rite?


Jesse, that you?


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 4, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Jesse, that you?


Lol.
No



I see his lame ass threads and think about forgetting this site


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 4, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I'll take about a pound; use postal flat rate box


LOL f'n ++ rep


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 4, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> LOL f'n ++ rep


You two gonna make it up to this years bbq?

Come on!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 4, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Almost all lighters from that era look like Ronsons.


Here's an authentic pre WW II Ronson.

 

My dad carried it through the South Pacific theater, 1942-1945. His stops are etched on it...
 
 
Australia, New Guinea, Phillipines, GoodEnough Is., Leyte, Mindoro, Luzon.

He was in the Army, but spent half his time on boats going island to island fighting Japanese ground troops.

The fucking stories this lighter could tell one can only imagine...


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 4, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Here's an authentic pre WW II Ronson.
> 
> View attachment 3797149
> 
> ...


Dude! Hold on a second. I have one of my grandpas lighters from the war. Same grandpa who was pow.
Bataan death marched.
Hold on please


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 4, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Here's an authentic pre WW II Ronson.
> 
> View attachment 3797149
> 
> ...


Ok, not sure if this was ww2 or korean war, but this is one of his

My grandpa was pow for a few years in ww2, came back, spent a year in a va hospital for tb, and later also fought the korean war. Not sure where this fits in. Most likely the Korean


----------



## 420God (Oct 4, 2016)

My grandfather fought in the korean war too. He was stationed in Okinawa where he met my grandma. I have a bunch of Asian stuff she brought back. 

I think it was Okinawa, might be wrong.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 4, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Here's an authentic pre WW II Ronson.
> 
> View attachment 3797149
> 
> ...


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 4, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> You two gonna make it up to this years bbq?
> 
> Come on!


I want to! I'm trying to convince @pabloesqobar to come too, so I can have someone swap off driving from so cal (that traitor @cannabineer is no cal). I'd love to so we'll see.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 4, 2016)

420God said:


> My grandfather fought in the korean war too. He was stationed in Okinawa where he met my grandma. I have a bunch of Asian stuff she brought back.
> 
> I think it was Okinawa, might be wrong.


Our grandfathers were so awesome bro! God do i miss that man


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 4, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3797163
> Ok, not sure if this was ww2 or korean war, but this is one of his
> View attachment 3797158
> My grandpa was pow for a few years in ww2, came back, spent a year in a va hospital for tb, and than fought the korean war. Not sure where this fits in. Most likely the Korean


OMG they were de-activated in 1955, good call!


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 4, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I want to! I'm trying to convince @pabloesqobar to come too, so I can have someone swap off driving from so cal (that traitor @cannabineer is no cal). I'd love to so we'll see.


I really hope you guys do!


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 4, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I want to! I'm trying to convince @pabloesqobar to come too, so I can have someone swap off driving from so cal (that traitor @cannabineer is no cal). I'd love to so we'll see.


I bring my buddy to the last bbq's. He doesn't drink it is awesome! I close the bbq's down!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 4, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I bring my buddy to the last bbq's. He doesn't drink it is awesome! I close the bbq's down!


I remember


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 4, 2016)

@Aeroknow 

My dad sent lots of letters to his sister (my aunt). My cousin gave them to me after they had both died.

He would never talk about battles and death because he didn't want anyone to worry...he would tell about how beautiful the Islands were and that he would be home soon...
 

No matter where he was in the world, this return address in SF was on the letters and they were censored. Except when he wrote in Hungarian. Lol.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 4, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> @Aeroknow
> 
> My dad sent lots of letters to his sister (my aunt). My cousin gave them to me after they had both died.
> 
> ...


So awesome bro!

My grandmother(pregnant with my mother) got a purple heart delivered. They wrote him off as dead after being shot down in the Philippines. Crazy huh?

I might have told you this but, as a pow during the bataan death march, him and his chained budy rolled backwards off a hill while they were stopped. Almost got away. A couple months later they were recaptured and put in jap camps.
My grandpa did not like talking about it. Not one bit.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 4, 2016)

Amazing stories guys. My grandpa fought in the Korean War as well but I don't have any cool shit yet (he's 91 and still bench presses daily)

What a generation. I'm sure our grandpas are so disgusted with the "I'm a special snowflake and I need a safe space!" Generation.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 4, 2016)

At this point I hate wood. The smell, the sap, the cutting, the splitting, the stacking. 

Fuck it all. Close to 3 cords though. Should be good.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 4, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3797201
> At this point I hate wood. The smell, the sap, the cutting, the splitting, the stacking.
> 
> Fuck it all. Close to 3 cords though. Should be good.


Nice saw bro!

Fire Marshall said we need to do work up at my other pad. I borrowed my brothers stihl 30". 
The mother fucker just won't start. Got it in the shop. Most likely needs a new carb because of cheap gas


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 4, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3797201
> At this point I hate wood. The smell, the sap, the cutting, the splitting, the stacking.
> 
> Fuck it all. Close to 3 cords though. Should be good.


You didn't skimp on the saw, nice


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 4, 2016)

Talk about someone who should go to the upcoming bbq!




















@Bob Zmuda


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 4, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Talk about someone who should go to the upcoming bbq!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks on the saw guys. I love it. I'd let you borrow it if we were just a tad closer @Aeroknow 

And I meant to post about the BBQ. I've almost made it 2 years now. Last year highway 50 was closed in one lane on the way out to sac. Sat in traffic for an hour and turned around. Lol. 

What's the date? I REALLY want to come.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 4, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Thanks on the saw guys. I love it. I'd let you borrow it if we were just a tad closer @Aeroknow
> 
> And I meant to post about the BBQ. I've almost made it 2 years now. Last year highway 50 was closed in one lane on the way out to sac. Sat in traffic for an hour and turned around. Lol.
> 
> What's the date? I REALLY want to come.


http://rollitup.org/t/2016-fall-bbq-pig-roast-sat-sun-dec-10th-11th.917787/


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 4, 2016)

That must be fun...I'd love to get out there someday. 

Sure hope the proposition whatever vote works out for you guys.


----------



## lokie (Oct 4, 2016)

I got my hair cut today.
Before






after


----------



## dangledo (Oct 5, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Nice saw bro!
> 
> Fire Marshall said we need to do work up at my other pad. I borrowed my brothers stihl 30".
> The mother fucker just won't start. Got it in the shop. Most likely needs a new carb because of cheap gas


ive replaced dozens of carbs on two stroke motors. started buying completely alcohol free petro and havent had to replace one in several years. the alcohol just eats those shitty plastic float needles up. 

also, nice grade work. thats what i do, mostly.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 5, 2016)

dangledo said:


> ive replaced dozens of carbs on two stroke motors. started buying completely alcohol free petro and havent had to replace one in several years. the alcohol just eats those shitty plastic float needles up.
> 
> also, nice grade work. thats what i do, mostly.


Thx bro. I''m so used to the foot controls on the bobcat. I took out part of my gate with the cat when i was first getting used to it. Pissed!
Yeah, I learned years ago not to run/keep shittier gas in my equipment. I usually only run fresh chevron gas and routinely run seafoam in it too. And I run it dry before putting away.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 5, 2016)

420God said:


> Picked up materials this morning then got the transit out to level off the top of the posts and notch them for the trusses. Then I spent the rest of the day making my own heavy duty trusses.
> View attachment 3797095 View attachment 3797097 View attachment 3797100 View attachment 3797101


So, watcha building?



Aeroknow said:


> Hey, anyone need any dirt? I got some extra
> View attachment 3797115
> Tried my hardest to make it all fit out front. But isn't gonna work.
> View attachment 3797116 View attachment 3797117 View attachment 3797118
> ...


So, watcha building?


----------



## 420God (Oct 5, 2016)

neosapien said:


> So, watcha building?


A roof for the hay. Kind of a feeding pavilion for the cows.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 5, 2016)

54 yards, 3- truck and travelers later
Just need a big vibrating roller on it tomorrow and go snatch some more boulders from down the street for the island and i'm done with this shit until next spring.




Got a big 18' X 26' carport coming friday for the side of my house.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 5, 2016)

@Singlemalt
You think that pine tree is dead yet? Lmao!
While working out front today, the main tree estimating arborist showed up to estimate the cost of that and a huge cedar tree to replace. PG&E is gonna pay up for killing them that is for dam sure. Gonna give it right back to them but what eva lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 5, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @Singlemalt
> You think that pine tree is dead yet? Lmao!
> While working out front today, the main tree estimating arborist showed up to estimate the cost of that and a huge cedar tree to replace. PG&E is gonna pay up for killing them that is for dam sure. Gonna give it right back to them but what eva lol


Lmao at this whole post!


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 5, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Lmao at this whole post!


Fuckers are gonna pay me to pay them back! Lol
View attachment 3797930


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 5, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuckers are gonna pay me to pay them back! Lol
> View attachment 3797930


I love how they throw the extra .80 cents in as a "fuck you" lol!!!!


----------



## srh88 (Oct 5, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I love how they throw the extra .80 cents in as a "fuck you" lol!!!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 5, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I love how they throw the extra .80 cents in as a "fuck you" lol!!!!


The mother fuckers.

And as if that 3yrs worth wasn't enough. The bastard who busted me added on three months just for the hell of it. Another 6k, that the bill above doesn't show.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 5, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> The mother fuckers.
> 
> And as if that 3yrs worth wasn't enough. The bastard who busted me added on three months just for the hell of it. Another 6k, that the bill above doesn't show.


greedy buttplugs.


----------



## 420God (Oct 6, 2016)

Today I got the trusses into place and finished framing/bracing. Next calm day I'll get the metal up.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 6, 2016)

I worked my old ass off today with my son,we cut about 30 cord of wood into rounds,then finished off the day by splitting roughly 15 face cord of oak,ash,maple & cottonwood,we started stacking & got about 6-7 face cord stacked,this is all we got stacked today.






Were hoping to get 30 more face cord split & stacked tomorrow after my son picks up the 25 ton splitter & brings it so we'll have the 10 ton electric & the 25 tin gas splitters going at the same time ,we harvested 22 standing dead trees from the property so I'll have enough wood for several seasons of free heating .


----------



## Nugachino (Oct 7, 2016)

Spent the last two days cleaning the shit mum collects from out the house. Filled up a large garbage bin with straight up junk bits of paper and broken knick knacks. Pulled crap from 3 rooms. Scrubbed the rooms from top to bottom to clean up all the stains and shit. And then mowed the front lawns.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 7, 2016)

I found contentment, sunset from Hot Springs Mountain. Autumn kicking in.


----------



## haight (Oct 7, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Almost all lighters from that era look like Ronsons.


the Zippos don't.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 8, 2016)

Recovered from a tequila induced hangover cleaned up the puke from last night, got a haircut


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 8, 2016)

My wife's friend is a server and had a dude that puked in a cup at the bar & left it on the bar.
Came in the next day like nothing happened (she doubted that he remembered).
How the fuck do you not remember doing that?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 8, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My wife's friend is a server and had a dude that puked in a cup at the bar & left it on the bar.
> Came in the next day like nothing happened (she doubted that he remembered).
> How the fuck do you not remember doing that?


Yeah or the people puking at IHOP every Friday


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 8, 2016)

My drunk pukings are way too explosive to land in a cup.

That's skill


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 8, 2016)

Almost threw up in the Uber, was my first Uber. Made the driver nerves


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 8, 2016)

That last Saki bomb did me in. First time drinking saki


----------



## srh88 (Oct 8, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My wife's friend is a server and had a dude that puked in a cup at the bar & left it on the bar.
> Came in the next day like nothing happened (she doubted that he remembered).
> How the fuck do you not remember doing that?


best option is to just tell him and hope for a better tip.. thats bartending for ya lol.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 8, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Almost threw up in the Uber, was my first Uber. Made the driver nerves


I tried using uber once like this past Fuckin july. I was in the West valley Ogden salt lake area. Working
(they get some of the best ron in the country btw)

I ended up walking 6miles to a liquor store and 6 back.
I got crazy sunburnt
Why can't you pay in cash? Uber stupid for that


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 8, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> I found contentment, sunset from Hot Springs Mountain. Autumn kicking in.
> View attachment 3798931 View attachment 3798932


Beautiful shots.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 8, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> I tried using uber once like this past Fuckin july. I was in the West valley Ogden salt lake area. Working
> (they get some of the best ron in the country btw)
> 
> I ended up walking 6miles to a liquor store and 6 back.
> ...


6 miles shit man!... that must of been hard on a pharmicist.. truck driving.. trap house owning.. millionaire like yourself


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 8, 2016)

srh88 said:


> 6 miles shit man!... that must of been hard on a pharmicist.. truck driving.. trap house owning.. millionaire like yourself


It really was.
My feet got blisters. Swift knight crEngland pride and a few other truck companies are based out of Ogden/salt lake and West valley. Nice hub. Stops go straight from the border to salt lake where they drop the trailer and grab a new load. The boy is top quality

I had my truck with me too but couldn't drive it over to the liquor store. Made it Even worse.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 8, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> It really was.
> My feet got blisters. Swift knight crEngland pride and a few other truck companies are based out of Ogden/salt lake and West valley
> 
> I had my truck with me too but couldn't drive it over to the liquor store. Made it Even worse


i bet it did... but oh wait, your a fucking fraud. sorry you had to walk that far you trust fund little fella


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 8, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i bet it did... but oh wait, your a fucking fraud. sorry you had to walk that far you trust fund little fella


Lol your still in the fraud thing?
make up Your mind btw.. Am I broke or trust fund? Am I pharma? I dont sell drugs I just do drugs? Your views seem to be mixed

Your bum sure got sore from me not going on camera for you


----------



## srh88 (Oct 8, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Lol your still in the fraud thing?
> 
> Your bum sure got sore from me not going on camera for you


oh its not that... its that youre a fraud.. go ahead pimpin.. post a key man. or just post some cash, let a plumber wreck you. 
you arent worth shit. youre just another pill junkie bro. its ok man, just stop lying. youre not the fucking king, youre the fucking fraud of RIU right now.. prove me wrong.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 8, 2016)

srh88 said:


> oh its not that... its that youre a fraud.. go ahead pimpin.. post a key man. or just post some cash, let a plumber wreck you.
> you arent worth shit. youre just another pill junkie bro. its ok man, just stop lying. youre not the fucking king, youre the fucking fraud of RIU right now.. prove me wrong.


Lol
You seem upset..


Cussing.. Attacks.. Illogical ideas
Good one






Why post a ki. To brag about quantity? I've never done that. I can show I have the best quality. I've bragged about that. Show cash? Seriously?
I showed a pic of my car worth a few hundred k on "line" today.. I've shown my amg my denali. The inside of my house.. Sorry I don't just comply and take pics for you though. 

Why would you think I even care what you think to "prove you wrong" 



This issue seems to go much deeper for you. I'm sorry if your life isn't all you hoped it would be


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 8, 2016)

I wouldn't mid seeing a pic of a big pearly key. Hell even theexpress' broke ass would post shots like that.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 8, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Lol
> You seem upset..
> 
> 
> ...


lol... i seem upset lmao, fuck a phony. hey bro, post a key. youre a fake


----------



## srh88 (Oct 8, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I wouldn't mid seeing a pic of a big pearly key. Hell even theexpress' broke ass would post shots like that.


the express would of shot a phony like qwiz... 


rip theexpress


----------



## srh88 (Oct 8, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Lol
> You seem upset..
> 
> 
> ...


does it suck that we all know youre a fraud? real question man


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 8, 2016)

srh88 said:


> does it suck that we all know youre a fraud? real question man


Who is we? Lol

I've proven myself to members I care too. You gave me a shit ton of likes.. That's all I know about you

Why you think I would post a large quantity of drugs because asked is beyond me.

Maybe express would do that. Guess what..he ain't here. And There's a reason I have a clean record





Also see edit^ above post

Your quick to post lol


----------



## srh88 (Oct 8, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Lol
> You seem upset..
> 
> 
> ...


your denali isnt worth a few k... i could go lease one no problem.. post a whole key. noone here believes your shit after me qn bob zmuda outed you. go ahead.. keep on lying, youre not fooling anyone.. post a key you fucking asshole


----------



## srh88 (Oct 8, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Who is we? Lol
> 
> I've proven myself to members I care too. You gave me a shit ton of likes.. That's all I know about you
> 
> ...


my post right under this. post a key


----------



## srh88 (Oct 8, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Who is we? Lol
> 
> I've proven myself to members I care too. You gave me a shit ton of likes.. That's all I know about you
> 
> ...


because you cant prove yourself? you trust fund kid


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 8, 2016)

srh88 said:


> your denali isnt worth a few k... i could go lease one no problem.. post a whole key. noone here believes your shit after me qn bob zmuda outed you. go ahead.. keep on lying, youre not fooling anyone.. post a key you fucking asshole



Do you and Bob honestly think "outing me" is me not going on cam for you and drink with you gare and bamuda...
All you did was start saying I'm a fraud.. That's your definition of "outing" ?


Ok read the rest of my post since you can lease one of my cars lol



Let the butthurt flow through you




Seriously listen to your self .. I'm a "trust fund kid" and you want me to show cash??


----------



## srh88 (Oct 8, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Do you and Bob honestly think "outing me" is me not going on cam for you and drink with you gare and bamuda...
> All you did was start saying I'm a fraud.. That's your definition of "outing" ?
> 
> 
> ...


go right ahead.. show cash,, or a key.. you trustfund kid.. truck driving, pharmacist, trap owning fella.. go ahead. try to make your lying self legit.. youre not a king. youre a lying fool dude


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 8, 2016)

srh88 said:


> go right ahead.. show cash,, or a key.. you trustfund kid.. truck driving, pharmacist, trap owning fella.. go ahead. try to make your lying self legit.. youre not a king. youre a lying fool dude


Do you understand what a trust fund kid is?




Shouldn't you be in bed anyway, or you get weekends off?


----------



## srh88 (Oct 8, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Do you understand what a trust fund kid is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol.. its funny im an actual business owner. go ahead and post a key buddy. i dont want to see your parents denali, or some other bullshit.. lets see a key. or just post your stack of ones. qwiz.. dude, youre not the king, at best youre the jester. youre fraud as fuck


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 8, 2016)

Alright so I've proven im a pharmacist.. I've proven my garage is worth +600k. I've shown my house(s). I've shown my cdl-a.. I've shown 2016 western star truck papers and shit. I've shown the inside and out of a couple traps.. Better drugs than you can even get.

I just haven't proven I sell the drugs?
Oooorrrr you want new pics at your request?

Lol. Either way. Im still king

And I've never nor will ever show quantities of drugs that constitutes a felony


This sure seems to bother you though.. Pretty humorous


----------



## srh88 (Oct 8, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Alright so I've proven im a pharmacist.. I've proven my garage is worth +600k. I've shown my house(s). I've shown my cdl-a.. I've shown 2016 western star truck papers and shit. I've shown the inside and out of a couple traps.. Better drugs than you can even get.
> 
> I just haven't proven I sell the drugs?
> Oooorrrr you want new pics at your request?
> ...


dude you hsvent proved shit... lol.. a far as we know youre just a junkie loser


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 8, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> And I've never nor will ever show quantities of drugs that constitutes a felony


Post this again..
You likely didn't read.. Or your comprehension is lacking



I've posted lots of pics .

Close to 50 on "line" this week alone


----------



## srh88 (Oct 8, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Alright so I've proven im a pharmacist.. I've proven my garage is worth +600k. I've shown my house(s). I've shown my cdl-a.. I've shown 2016 western star truck papers and shit. I've shown the inside and out of a couple traps.. Better drugs than you can even get.
> 
> I just haven't proven I sell the drugs?
> Oooorrrr you want new pics at your request?
> ...


yore not king of shit by the way... show a key


----------



## srh88 (Oct 8, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Post this again..
> You likely didn't read.. Or your comprehension is lacking


cash isnt an admission you fraud.. post it


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 9, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Post this again..
> You likely didn't read.. Or your comprehension is lacking
> 
> 
> ...


You're a phony dude. It's cool. 

You ain't gotta lie to kick it. 

Lol.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 9, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Alright so I've proven im a pharmacist.. I've proven my garage is worth +600k. I've shown my house(s). I've shown my cdl-a.. I've shown 2016 western star truck papers and shit. I've shown the inside and out of a couple traps.. Better drugs than you can even get.
> 
> I just haven't proven I sell the drugs?
> Oooorrrr you want new pics at your request?
> ...


Lol. You're a bitch.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 9, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Lol. You're a bitch.


----------



## b4ds33d (Oct 9, 2016)

started a bunch of emily basil and chive seeds in the germination chamber.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 9, 2016)

Looks like I missed some shit.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 9, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> started a bunch of emily basil and chive seeds in the germination chamber.


I always grow hot peppers every year. Tryed growing weed once but epicly failed


----------



## b4ds33d (Oct 9, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I always grow hot peppers every year. Tryed growing weed once but epicly failed


i've got a couple research projects going on with peppers/tomatoes. haven't fooled with hot peppers yet as i'm not a fan of ridiculously hot shit, and i've had no customers ask for them. everyone wants herb/bell peppers/tomatoes.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 9, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> i've got a couple research projects going on with peppers/tomatoes. haven't fooled with hot peppers yet as i'm not a fan of ridiculously hot shit, and i've had no customers ask for them. everyone wants herb/bell peppers/tomatoes.


Were you from? Hot peppers are a huge commodity in Texas.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 9, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Were you from? Hot peppers are a huge commodity in Texas.


Austin?
If I remember right...last I heard anyway

Lotta Texan folk on riu


----------



## b4ds33d (Oct 9, 2016)

live in nc.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 9, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Were you from? Hot peppers are a huge commodity in Texas.


It doesn't matter where you live, someone always likes hot pepper.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 9, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> live in nc.


Ny city?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 9, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Austin?
> If I remember right...last I heard anyway
> 
> Lotta Texan folk on riu


Yeah gotta love the Texas jokes on rollitup to lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 9, 2016)

It is quit common for pharmacist to be junkies.


----------



## b4ds33d (Oct 9, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> It is quit common for pharmacist to be junkies.


it's not necessarily common, but it does happen. it happens with any high stress job where you have ready access to narcotics. when i was doing anesthesia, 100's of mg of fentanyl passed through my hands daily. dilaudid was kiddie play, like water. but the addicts were pretty easy to spot.


----------



## b4ds33d (Oct 9, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> It doesn't matter where you live, someone always likes hot pepper.


that may be the case, but the miniscule amount of customers i've had ask for them doesn't quite make it worth my while to grow them.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 9, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> it's not necessarily common, but it does happen. it happens with any high stress job where you have ready access to narcotics. when i was doing anesthesia, 100's of mg of fentanyl passed through my hands daily. dilaudid was kiddie play, like water. but the addicts were pretty easy to spot.


Yeah I knew a Veterinarian that would order Ketamine and shoot it himself covered in fucking track marks


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 9, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> It is quit common for pharmacist to be junkies.


Hey! I ain't no junkie
I just take more than the (recommended) allowed daily dose of Xanax each time I take some.40mg is a fun night..
Cocaine opiates an benzos are key to a happy life


----------



## b4ds33d (Oct 9, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah I knew a Veterinarian that would order Ketamine and shoot it himself covered in fucking track marks


they just get sloppy, and think people are none the wiser. it's pretty sad, they get into the profession to do some good and succumb to the stress and ultimately see the drugs as a coping mechanism. i've tried it to see what it was like(dilaudid/fentanyl) and never did it again. it's the worst feeling, like your worst hangover x1000.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 9, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Hey! I ain't no junkie
> I just take more than the (recommended) allowed daily dose of Xanax each time I take some.40mg is a fun night..
> Cocaine opiates an benzos are key to a happy life


I'm not going to get into the part of the claims of fraud but if you think you are not a junkie you are lieing to yourself.

Large amounts of drugs, needing them to function, unreadable gibberish and making statements along the lines of killing yourself. 

No, you are no junkie? Sorry man, I like you but it is what it is.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 9, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> they just get sloppy, and think people are none the wiser. it's pretty sad, they get into the profession to do some good and succumb to the stress and ultimately see the drugs as a coping mechanism. i've tried it to see what it was like(dilaudid/fentanyl) and never did it again. it's the worst feeling, like your worst hangover x1000.


Damn.. Consider yourself lucky.

Triangles of love-dilaudid


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 9, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I'm not going to get into the part of the claims of fraud but if you think you are not a junkie you are lieing to yourself.
> 
> Large amounts of drugs, needing them to function, unreadable gibberish and making statements along the lines of killing yourself.
> 
> No, you are no junkie? Sorry man, I like you but it is what it is.


Lol I know.. I don't really care. Makes me happy
They get rid of a lot of shit..memories id rather not have etc




Bob and srh came up with this idea while drunk on tc wanting me to go on cam and drink with them.. Hardly claims I even need to discuss


----------



## b4ds33d (Oct 9, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Damn.. Consider yourself lucky.
> 
> Triangles of love-dilaudid


everything i used at work was iv. never had any of the po stuff.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 9, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Lol I know.. I don't really care. Makes me happy
> They get rid of a lot of shit..memories id rather not have etc
> 
> 
> ...


You wish fraud. Way more to it than that and you know it. 

Junky liar.


----------



## b4ds33d (Oct 9, 2016)

people are so invested in other people here, in their opinion and who they say they are. i think that's the more pathetic commentary than that of the "liar."


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 9, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> people are so invested in other people here, in their opinion and who they say they are. i think that's the more pathetic commentary than that of the "liar."


lol it's probably best for you to stay out of it.

Just take my word on this.


----------



## ovo (Oct 9, 2016)

Id like to think people here were interested in getting along with one another. People enjoy taking their frustrations out on others and on occaision succumb to these more basic tendencies.


----------



## b4ds33d (Oct 9, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> lol it's probably best for you to stay out of it.
> 
> Just take my word on this.


i was never in it. just making an observation.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 9, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> i was never in it. just making an observation.


That's cool and all, just don't cry when your observations get you chased out of town. 


You wouldn't be the first person it happened to.


----------



## b4ds33d (Oct 9, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> That's cool and all, just don't cry when your observations get you chased out of town.
> 
> 
> You wouldn't be the first person it happened to.


yeah, no risk of either of those happening. i learned how to adult decades ago. if people start to become petty and argumentative without making a point, i ignore them. then i never again have to see them smear shit on the screen.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 9, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> You wish fraud. Way more to it than that and you know it.
> 
> Junky liar.


Really?
From my perspective a joke went rampant .. When y'all were trying to get me on cam.

What's the rest?

I do find it interesting the two of you coming on riu and talking about this so often. Adults would have simply discussed in the open pm or line or even tc. But it hasn't been mentioned on line..at least not Dias..and the pm hasn't been used.


Honeslty though nobody cares but you two... It's kinda sad


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 9, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> yeah, no risk of either of those happening. i learned how to adult decades ago, thx.


Just looking out for you new member.

You're not immune and it doesn't matter how "adult" you are.

A couple of post ago you weren't "adult" enough to keep from commenting on some shit that you know nothing about and has nothing to do with you.


I tried to be nice but some "adults" can't handle subtle hints so now I gotta say shut your fucking mouth or deal with what comes next.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 9, 2016)

I've accomplished reading last night's thread exchange here. 

To solve this once and for all... I think we're in agreement that most view me as a mediator here. So obviously all Qwizo has to do is just wire me $10k to prove he's a king and that that's just chump change to a king. Western Union?


----------



## b4ds33d (Oct 9, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Just looking out for you new member.
> 
> You're not immune and it doesn't matter how "adult" you are.
> 
> ...


do your best internet commando.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 9, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> do your best internet commando.


And so it's starts...




Adults


----------



## b4ds33d (Oct 9, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> And so it's starts...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but thanks for following my posts. you are my number one fan.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 9, 2016)

Gare Bear is the best e-friend a guy can have. Why you crushing your hopes and dreams @b4ds33d ?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 9, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> but thanks for following my posts. you are my number one fan.


Lol you ain't seen nothing yet


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 9, 2016)

Gare bear trololololo extraordinaire


----------



## 420God (Oct 9, 2016)

Nobody ever calls me a phony. 

BTW, I'm really a hot female porn star.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 9, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> do your best internet commando.


He'll fuck you right in the pussy!


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 9, 2016)

420God said:


> Nobody ever calls me a phony.
> 
> BTW, I'm really a hot female porn star.


You'll get there God

Btw don't go to the religious section.. A lot of em have weird conspiracies about you


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 9, 2016)

Man trying to get my computer fixed my Lil one spilled grape juice on it might have to buy a new one for now all I got is the tablet for now might go buy a new laptop today


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 9, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Man trying to get my computer fixed my Lil one spilled grape juice on it might have to buy a new one for now all I got is the tablet for now might go buy a new laptop today


Yeah my phones fucked, looks like shopping is on the agenda today


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 9, 2016)

420God said:


> Nobody ever calls me a phony.
> 
> BTW, I'm really a hot female porn star.


Ive seen the videos... 

It is true.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 9, 2016)

So today. Really all I did was sit in ghe park came home intending to go adventure the ravines. 

I ate a sandwich and drabk more flavoured beer


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 9, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> So today. Really all I did was sit in ghe park came home intending to go adventure the ravines.
> 
> I ate a sandwich and drabk more flavoured beer




But yo basically the top was only flour I think.. Mixed with room temp butter till it held shape..this was done by eye. Roughly a cup of brown sugar was added to that bowl I showed you. A handful of pecan and some oats were added.

The chunks made the crumble.


I know not a good recipe but it was amazing


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 9, 2016)

Harvested close to 30lbs yesterday. Up at 4am. Leafed, and gave them all a rough trim on the twister. Hung to dry. Only a 1/3 of the way done. I'm taking a break today. It's back on tomorrow. Have my sister and her idiot boyfriend coming by to help. Pics soon.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 9, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> But yo basically the top was only flour I think.. Mixed with room temp butter till it held shape..this was done by eye. Roughly a cup of brown sugar was added to that bowl I showed you. A handful of pecan and some oats were added.
> 
> The chunks made the crumble.
> 
> ...


Will ahow the results when complete.

Ive bever used a recipe per say for the crumble. Yours looked pretty on point though.


----------



## 420God (Oct 9, 2016)

Hunting season again so I'm working. Clearing about a dozen deer from 3 counties, almost a 300 mile drive.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 9, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I've accomplished reading last night's thread exchange here.
> 
> To solve this once and for all... I think we're in agreement that most view me as a mediator here. So obviously all Qwizo has to do is just wire me $10k to prove he's a king and that that's just chump change to a king. Western Union?


What thread?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 9, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Man trying to get my computer fixed my Lil one spilled grape juice on it might have to buy a new one for now all I got is the tablet for now might go buy a new laptop today


Take the battery out and put it in a bag with a few pounds of dry rice for a day or two.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 9, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Take the battery out and put it in a bag with a few pounds of dry rice for a day or two.


I've done this with a cell phone, work great..


----------



## neosapien (Oct 9, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> What thread?


Um, this one.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 9, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Um, this one.


Well, yea but this thread doesn't show the whole story. figured maybe there was more to read in another thread.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 9, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Well, yea but this thread doesn't show the whole story. figured maybe there was more to read in another thread.


No this is it lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 9, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> No this is it lol


I guess I'm missing something then. The conversation on tc most likely.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 9, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I guess I'm missing something then. The conversation on tc most likely.


I think I am too....


----------



## b4ds33d (Oct 9, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Take the battery out and put it in a bag with a few pounds of dry rice for a day or two.


works for water, not grape juice


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 9, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> works for water, not grape juice


Works for juice to. I've done it on a couple electronic devices.

Take the battery out, use rice to draw moisture and then open the device up and clean the sugar out.

No biggie. You would be surprised at the free electronics I have from people claiming they couldn't be fixed.


----------



## b4ds33d (Oct 9, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Works for juice to. I've done it on a couple electronic devices.
> 
> Take the battery out, use rice to draw moisture and then open the device up and clean the sugar out.
> 
> No biggie. You would be surprised at the free electronics I have from people claiming they couldn't be fixed.


you'd have to get the residue out as the keys would stick and get gummed up.honestly the best way if you are going that route is while the grape juice is still fresh rinse it with distilled h2o to get out the solids/gum, then rice it.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 9, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> you'd have to get the residue out as the keys would stick and get gummed up.honestly the best way if you are going that route is while the grape juice is still fresh rinse it with distilled h2o to get out the solids/gum, then rice it.


Depends on how much and where it spilled. I've done it both ways. 

Its not that hard to clean once you take the device apart.


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 9, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Take the battery out and put it in a bag with a few pounds of dry rice for a day or two.


Idk it was done a few days ago now, the battery was out of it right after it happened but it got into the screen and everything. I needed a new one anyway but still trying to see if I can get it working again be4 I buy another


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm about to grill up some fajitas! 
With some ranchero beans and rice.


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 9, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'm about to grill up some fajitas! View attachment 3800696
> With some ranchero beans and rice.


Sounds good was going to make a chili today but decided pizza was easier lazy day today


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 9, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Idk it was done a few days ago now, the battery was out of it right after it happened but it got into the screen and everything. I needed a new one anyway but still trying to see if I can get it working again be4 I buy another


Its worth a try. If nothing else buy the kit that turns the hard drive into a usb drive. that way you wont loose everything.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 9, 2016)

Check out the beans so far 
 
Bacon, sausage, onions, and bell peppers. I'll be adding diced tomatoes and cilantro towards the end.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 9, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> I think I am too....


You are missing out on a bedazzled csddy.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 9, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Check out the beans so far
> View attachment 3800701
> Bacon, sausage, onions, and bell peppers. I'll be adding diced tomatoes and cilantro towards the end.


Fyre

Ill be over in 15.

Dont worry i got a case of bud ice


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 9, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> You are missing out on a bedazzled csddy.


The bedazzled 300 was more than enough for me lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 9, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> The bedazzled 300 was more than enough for me lol


Im going to grab more beer. He lives close I do see it semi often.

Is this a normal thing in the south? You seem ok about it


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 9, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Check out the beans so far
> View attachment 3800701
> Bacon, sausage, onions, and bell peppers. I'll be adding diced tomatoes and cilantro towards the end.


I hava chubby, and I have a bowl/spoon


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 9, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Im going to grab more beer. He lives close I do see it semi often.
> 
> Is this a normal thing in the south? You seem ok about it


Swangs and boat flake baby..


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 9, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Harvested close to 30lbs yesterday. Up at 4am. Leafed, and gave them all a rough trim on the twister. Hung to dry. Only a 1/3 of the way done. I'm taking a break today. It's back on tomorrow. Have my sister *and her idiot boyfriend* coming by to help. Pics soon.


Jesus, this dude gets around! He's also dating my daughter.


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Oct 9, 2016)

Accomplished quesadillas. Also accomplished getting off of work on time. Gonna accomplish taking the dogs out soon. Then accomplish playing mafia 3 though it's not all that IMO


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 9, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Jesus, this dude gets around! He's also dating my daughter.


Mine too


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 9, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Have my sister and her idiot boyfriend coming by to help. Pics soon.





Singlemalt said:


> Jesus, this dude gets around! He's also dating my daughter.





jerryb73 said:


> Mine too


One of these days...we're ALL gonna have to sit this guy down and make him an offer he
can't refuse.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 9, 2016)

And the Cowboys are kicking ass! 28-0

So today is a good day.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm prolly gonna be gettin high and talkin shit with Sf 
Watching Texas play some dumb bird from like Ontario or some shit tonight

Baseball. We'll prolly lose. Sf will be blowin my phone up

And ima be like. Texas don't give no fucks about playing canadia. They saved themself for a real game







Thas my prediction


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 9, 2016)

@StonedFarmer


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 9, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> Accomplished quesadillas. Also accomplished getting off of work on time. Gonna accomplish taking the dogs out soon. Then accomplish playing mafia 3 though it's not all that IMO
> 
> View attachment 3800747


That looks really good - what time is dinner?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 9, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 3800806
> And the Cowboys are kicking ass! 28-0
> 
> So today is a good day.


Fucker - that looks ass kicking.
Mrs. GWN is making genuine Coonass Etouffee tonight, but it's not ready yet and I could eat a horse right now.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 9, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 3800806
> And the Cowboys are kicking ass! 28-0
> 
> So today is a good day.


Oh sweet jesus that looks good; I am now famished


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 9, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Fucker - that looks ass kicking.
> Mrs. GWN is making genuine Coonass Etouffee tonight, but it's not ready yet and I could eat a horse right now.


Someone here ate a horse.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 9, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> I'm prolly gonna be gettin high and talkin shit with Sf
> Watching Texas play some dumb bird from like Ontario or some shit tonight
> 
> Baseball. We'll prolly lose. Sf will be blowin my phone up
> ...


I am down

Texas 1-0 

Ibate a meal witu tye poor.e

Watcj us win

Mom said if coke uome after 9 i should find a new place to leave

That livijg with mom life.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 9, 2016)

Tied a kitchen knife to a brewm stick somebody talking shit about coming over fucking faggit


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 9, 2016)

Texas A&M fucking beat Tennessee there undefeated


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 9, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Tied a kitchen knife to a brewm stick somebody talking shit about coming over fucking faggit


Dont strain your back.

Beat adcice take tue knife off thay broom

Uae the knife in dominany and swon with the broom

Learn to stab


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 9, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Texas A&M fucking beat Tennessee there undefeated


Ooh you

2-1 jays now

Fuck u tejas

Me amd qeizo got a bj on the linr

I get my


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 9, 2016)

Only the 1st inning

Im riding a .3 line egeryy run


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 9, 2016)

Lets play.

Ill spam it sown. .6 sent to your fraud phonr numher.

Sheeesh 8ll do a g in 15 min


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 9, 2016)

3-1 what did i s??


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 9, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Dont strain your back.
> 
> Beat adcice take tue knife off thay broom
> 
> ...


I like my home made spear lol wish I had a gun tho


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 9, 2016)

Lmao^


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 9, 2016)

.9 for me


Drowning-Man said:


> I like my home made spear lol wish I had a gun tho
> View attachment 3800917


You have smoked .1 of toonmuh ahard man

Serious my method works. The broom keepnemnguessijg then geyvtue fucker good

Id help hut im in toronto

Id juat appoligoze


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 9, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Lmao^


Set to be a prep cook


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 9, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> .9 for me
> 
> You have smoked .1 of toonmuh ahard man
> 
> ...


Lol yeah he threatened to come to my house with a gun. No apologise coming from me tonight


----------



## neosapien (Oct 9, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I like my home made spear lol wish I had a gun tho
> View attachment 3800917


I have total faith that you can chuck that thing into the abdomen of an intruder. You just got to yell "castle doctrine ho". And you'll be free of any liability. It's in the same statute as with saying "no homo" at the end of sentence. Ask finshaggy he'll tell you the ins and outs.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 9, 2016)

I do feel like pillow cases and bed sheets are always a plus


Good luck..

Don't die


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 9, 2016)

Oh and scores 2-3 ho


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 9, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I have total faith that you can chuck that thing into the abdomen of an intruder. You just got to yell "castle doctrine ho". And you'll be free of any liability. It's in the same statute as with saying "no homo" at the end of sentence. Ask finshaggy he'll tell you the ins and outs.


Also known as king of the hill law. You can kill someone if they step foot on yer property. Texas and Tennessee are famous for this.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 9, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Also known as king of the hill law. You can kill someone if they step foot on yer property. Texas and Tennessee are famous for this.


You're kinda a buzz kill.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 9, 2016)

neosapien said:


> You're kinda a buzz kill.


Lol


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 9, 2016)

Dabz.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 9, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3800944
> 
> Dabz.


Looks killer


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 9, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Also known as king of the hill law. You can kill someone if they step foot on yer property. Texas and Tennessee are famous for this.



Sf is currently fighting a racoon and wishes he had your assistance


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 9, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Lol yeah he threatened to come to my house with a gun. No apologise coming from me tonight


Homie if he had a tool he aint going to advertise coming to merk u in text. 

Unless ye is off his rocker you are alright. 

Trust people usually don't advertise coming to kill. A warning ia much different and usually in diff forms of communicstionm


I domt know shit tho. Im a fraud too. The meth i showed peoples was actually epaom saltsnrefined ijto pure zomvie juice


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 9, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Sf is currently fighting a racoon and wishes he had your assistance


Yo its a feiaty little fucker bro.

He starts switching sides.

Ya its the aame one

Hea come around a lot. My beother would testify. Ive been chased away. Dont tell abe but i clocked it wity a chunk of apple wood more then once. 

It may be rvemge


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 9, 2016)

L


qwizoking said:


> Oh and scores 2-3 ho


Ast i saw 5-4


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 9, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Yo its a feiaty little fucker bro.
> 
> He starts switching sides.
> 
> ...



I was chased off by a squirrel once.

It was on the gravel path I had to take at the time to get to the front.

It sort of lunges at me intimidating me. Then it started barking and coming toward me

I stayed home that day.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 9, 2016)

Bro this racoon growls at me. And i keepnkko king out my light

Its atraigbt put a a horror movie but a fat drunk man onbcoke mdma n meth fighting a racoon

Sad to say the sf may have to tuck stem and run


----------



## 420God (Oct 9, 2016)

Weather was nice when I got home so I got most of the metal up on the pavilion.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 9, 2016)

6-5 rangers farmer

Whatd you say about bets?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 9, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> 6-5 rangers farmer
> 
> Whatd you say about bets?


Check the score. 

You wanna. I drop to my kneesnor i got the monopolh koney


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 9, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Check the score.
> 
> You wanna. I drop to my kneesnor i got the monopolh koney


I may regret this choice of words


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 9, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Homie if he had a tool he aint going to advertise coming to merk u in text.
> 
> Unless ye is off his rocker you are alright.
> 
> ...


The dumb ass really straight up say I've got a gun I'm coming over in 25minutes ima fucking kill you. Saved all the text. Threats of firearms brought out my PTSD. Fucking started making home made weopons and started locking windows moving furniture around and shit. Fucking flashbacks damn dude no joke.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 9, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> The dumb ass really straight up say I've got a gun I'm coming over in 25minutes ima fucking kill you. Saved all the text. Threats of firearms brought out my PTSD. Fucking started making home made weopons and started locking windows moving furniture around and shit. Fucking flashbacks damn dude no joke.


Don't waste the meat. Garlic, rosemary and soy sauce


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 9, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I like my home made spear lol wish I had a gun tho
> View attachment 3800917


Look I respect you need protection. 

First ditch the ribbon or whatever that is holding the knife on. Get a good wood broom handle. Cheap metal ones bend.

Get a roll of electrical tap to attach the knife. It takes a lot of energy to stab deep enough to cause serious damage especially with certain clothing. Leather has been known to stop pistol rounds.

Don't half ass it. Do it right.


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 9, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Look I respect you need protection.
> 
> First ditch the ribbon or whatever that is holding the knife on. Get a good wood broom handle. Cheap metal ones bend.
> 
> ...


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 9, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Look I respect you need protection.
> 
> First ditch the ribbon or whatever that is holding the knife on. Get a good wood broom handle. Cheap metal ones bend.
> 
> ...


It's all I had I was looking for those very supply's but I just moved here I was in a paneck


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 9, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> View attachment 3801014


Yep.

Also to add to the clothing thing. Aim for soft tissue like eyeball, kneck or groin.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 9, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> It's all I had I was looking for those very supply's but I just moved here I was in a paneck


Think outside the box. Aerosals make great flamethrowers; Lysol spray, bug poison, hair sprays, etc. That and a lighter=shock and awe


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 9, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Think outside the box. Aerosals make great flamethrowers; Lysol spray, bug poison, hair sprays, etc. That and a lighter=shock and awe


A good sapling sharpened to a point then heat harden the point over the eye of a stove.

I can make a billy club that will knock your brains out with papier mache and a couple rolls of nickels.


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 9, 2016)

I didn't do a fucking thing... surfed the internet all day until I hated my jack shit accomplishing self


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 9, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Think outside the box. Aerosals make great flamethrowers; Lysol spray, bug poison, hair sprays, etc. That and a lighter=shock and awe


Yeah I was thinking that too more along the lines of something caustic to spraying in the eyes.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 9, 2016)

Big pad lock in a wool sock.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 9, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah I was thinking that too more along the lines of something caustic to spraying in the eyes.


He won't do anything..
Like Sf said




You apparently made him upset though


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 9, 2016)

I don't care how angry the guy is, if you suck his dick he won't shoot you.



There, I helped. Now you know what to do.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 9, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I don't care how angry the guy is, if you suck his dick he won't shoot you.
> There, I helped. Now you know what to do.


yeah but u might get shot in the eye and that shit burns.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 9, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> The dumb ass really straight up say I've got a gun I'm coming over in 25minutes ima fucking kill you. Saved all the text. Threats of firearms brought out my PTSD. Fucking started making home made weopons and started locking windows moving furniture around and shit. Fucking flashbacks damn dude no joke.


You allngood bro. 

I feel ya but noy quite.

Honest bro hea probably yapping like most do. 

Usually a mayne doesnt talk bout that type of work.

Anyways. Im awaitimg my qwizo bj.

Chyea


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 9, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> yeah but u might get shot in the eye and that shit burns.


Care to show me, similar to ak airline tutorial. 


Havent seem you in a while! Hows the lige tresting you? Wamt a manhattan? I make a mean manhattan


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 9, 2016)

6-7 blue jays bot 10th

Fuckin a ...

You win sf


StonedFarmer said:


> You allngood bro.
> 
> I feel ya but noy quite.
> 
> ...




Oh ya I'm finding that song for you lol


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 9, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> You allngood bro.
> 
> I feel ya but noy quite.
> 
> ...


Yeah I was just tripping dude that dude a pussy. I've just been partying way to hard and not taking my seroquil kinda went a little nutty for a bit brought back thoughts of conflict. I've mostly recovers from PTSD but sometimes I trip sorry guys


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 9, 2016)

Nah you just gotta recognize..


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 9, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Nah you just gotta recognize..


Recognize what?


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 9, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Recognize what?


How shit works. And How people think.

I've spent a lot of time in tx death row.. Men and women
Even the "crazies" act a certain way.
Spent even more time in the hood

You never had anything to worry about


Now i gotta get back to textin Sf about his winnings


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 10, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Care to show me, similar to ak airline tutorial.
> 
> 
> Havent seem you in a while! Hows the lige tresting you? Wamt a manhattan? I make a mean manhattan


thx but ima cosmo kinda guy


----------



## 420God (Oct 10, 2016)

Working again, enjoying the beautiful fall ride.


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 10, 2016)

Fractured 4 bones in my ankle at the last race of the season. Did it first thing in the morning in practice, kept the boot on all day, went 5-5 for 5th overall obviously ha. Saw the doctor today, he was surprised I could even walk on it... Tech 10s are the shit 

@curious2garden


----------



## srh88 (Oct 10, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Fractured 4 bones in my ankle at the last race of the season. Did it first thing in the morning in practice, kept the boot on all day, went 5-5 for 5th overall obviously ha. Saw the doctor today, he was surprised I could even walk on it... Tech 10s are the shit
> 
> @curious2garden


nice. going to get some pins?


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 10, 2016)

I hope to fuck not, I'd like to get some fall ridding in before it starts to snow. It's too swollen to do anything with now I have to get compression and ice on it, I honestly want to put it back in my boot this swollen pussy lips air cast is a pos


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 10, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> I hope to fuck not, I'd like to get some fall ridding in before it starts to snow. It's too swollen to do anything with now I have to get compression and ice on it, I honestly want to put it back in my boot this swollen pussy lips air cast is a pos


Take all that shit off and wrap it in duct tape! Then put your boot on and roll the fuck out.

Nah I'm bullshiting(unless you're really gonna do it) hope your shit heals soon homie.


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 10, 2016)

It felt fine on the bike, some of the jarring jumps kinda sucked but it feels 10x worse today out of the boot. I hardly listen to the doctors and I don't even trust this one said my calcaneus, and navicular are broken with fractures in my cuneiform but he can't be sure... I'm like then Why the fuck would you say that ? Posterior tibial tendon is certainly stretched if not torn


But like I said it feels great with the boots on sooooo I'll still rip till it snows deal with it in the offseason


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Fractured 4 bones in my ankle at the last race of the season. Did it first thing in the morning in practice, kept the boot on all day, went 5-5 for 5th overall obviously ha. Saw the doctor today, he was surprised I could even walk on it... Tech 10s are the shit
> 
> @curious2garden


Ouch ouch ouch, you do realize there are only 4 bones in your ankle right? You need an orthopedic surgeon and make sure that thing is stabilized for your long term benefit. Let me guess you took out the lateral and medial malleolus right? How about the talus and syndesmosis?

Hopefully you remained in those boots and they stabilized you until today!


----------



## thegyoseedbank (Oct 10, 2016)

work, work, and more work


----------



## 420God (Oct 10, 2016)

Finished with the metal. I put gutters on both sides so the rain doesn't run down the cows backs as they eat. I'll have 2 hay rings under it when the grass dies.


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Oct 10, 2016)

Some more interesting finds from the house


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 11, 2016)

I shopped for fruits and veggies. 

Ate a lot of grapes, maybe a pear later

Hard day


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 11, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I shopped for fruits and veggies.
> 
> Ate a lot of grapes, maybe a pear later
> 
> Hard day


Did 
I show you Meeka in a pear tree?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 11, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Did
> I show you Meeka in a pear tree?


No. 

I like cats 

I am awaiting meeka oictures. She is a cutie. You got pear trees? Lucky


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 11, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i bet it did... but oh wait, your a fucking fraud. sorry you had to walk that far you trust fund little fella


what's the problem with acquiring wealth via a trust or inheritance ? 

My winter home I inherited from my father as well as a little money & some great classic bikes,I look toward to leaving my kids everything I spent my life acquiring ,I don't understand how having a trust fund makes people bad .


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 11, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah I knew a Veterinarian that would order Ketamine and shoot it himself covered in fucking track marks


Turns out Ketamine therapy works wonders for severe depression,just read a medical article about it at the doctors office a few weeks ago,I thought it was completely phased out by propofol till I read that,I took tons of it in tablet form in the 1970's,which explains why we were all happy stoners


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 11, 2016)

Oh shit,forgot why I came to this thread,I swept my chimneys on both fireplaces yesterday & fucked up,the duct tape holding the plastic over the fireplace in the bedroom came undone & allowed black soot to float all over the white carpet,I spent the entire day today steam cleaning my bedroom carpet to get the soot out.

I think it turned out white again but its still wet in this pic,the dark spots are where its still real wet.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 11, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> what's the problem with acquiring wealth via a trust or inheritance ?
> 
> My winter home I inherited from my father as well as a little money & some great classic bikes,I look toward to leaving my kids everything I spent my life acquiring ,I don't understand how having a trust fund makes people bad .


theres nothing wrong with it.. but saying youre a truck driving, ranch owning, pharm tech, trap house owning and soup kitchen runner. is pretty fraud like. its all bullshit. i know you two are buddies from all the pharms you sent him on his bday.. and as he is a junkie im sure he loved them. but you gotta admit. its all a little fishy dontcha think? 






and after this im over talking about it..no point in bringing up the obvious over and over


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 11, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> what's the problem with acquiring wealth via a trust or inheritance ?
> 
> My winter home I inherited from my father as well as a little money & some great classic bikes,I look toward to leaving my kids everything I spent my life acquiring ,I don't understand how having a trust fund makes people bad .





Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Turns out Ketamine therapy works wonders for severe depression,just read a medical article about it at the doctors office a few weeks ago,I thought it was completely phased out by propofol till I read that,I took tons of it in tablet form in the 1970's,which explains why we were all happy stoners





Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Oh shit,forgot why I came to this thread,I swept my chimneys on both fireplaces yesterday & fucked up,the duct tape holding the plastic over the fireplace in the bedroom came undone & allowed black soot to float all over the white carpet,I spent the entire day today steam cleaning my bedroom carpet to get the soot out.
> 
> I think it turned out white again but its still wet in this pic,the dark spots are where its still real wet.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 11, 2016)

Such an angry little luigi


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 11, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> not me,I've never been banned nor have I even got a single infraction ,


 

LOL - Such a fucking liar.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 11, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3802310
> 
> LOL - Such a fucking liar.


I'm still waiting to see that 'WHITE PRIDE' tat across his shoulders, sigh....starting to think that I'm *never* gonna get to see it...


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 11, 2016)

White powder!!!

Coke is lame
Speed is way better Imo


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 11, 2016)

So stoked!
Finally got my grow back up 100% since the fiasco


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 11, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Speed is way better Imo


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 11, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3802349


Oh jesus!


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 11, 2016)

Made some hazy hash cookies this morning. Ate half of one earlier and I'm absolutely wrecked.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 11, 2016)

srh88 said:


> theres nothing wrong with it.. but saying youre a truck driving, ranch owning, pharm tech, trap house owning and soup kitchen runner. is pretty fraud like. its all bullshit. i know you two are buddies from all the pharms you sent him on his bday.. and as he is a junkie im sure he loved them. but you gotta admit. its all a little fishy dontcha think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm missing tons of info here & am not informed enough to give you any knowledgable answer about what he does or dosent have,I do know I've seen lots of pics he's posted over the years & he's been good to me,as far as me sending him birthday gifts that's not unusual for me to give members things,ive sent dozens of RIU members gifts over the years,if I have extra of anything I like to share & spread good will on birthdays.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 11, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3802351
> 
> Made some hazy hash cookies this morning. Ate half of one earlier and I'm absolutely wrecked.


Wowwww, I'm so envious.

1.) They look chewy and tasty.

2.) I haven't touched any 'edibles' in _years._


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 11, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3802310
> 
> LOL - Such a fucking liar.


Sorry charlie but your little cut n paste job is a joke,you know what happened to the panhead account just like the other trolls.

BTW how's your sock puppet daedlux doing lately


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 11, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> you know what happened to the panhead account just like the other trolls.


Yes, I do. It was banned.

Then you tried to use another one of your socks. Which was also banned. And, then you came back with this account. Which will eventually be banned as well.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 11, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> I'm missing tons of info here & am not informed enough to give you any knowledgable answer about what he does or dosent have,I do know I've seen lots of pics he's posted over the years & he's been good to me,as far as me sending him birthday gifts that's not unusual for me to give members things,ive sent dozens of RIU members gifts over the years,if I have extra of anything I like to share & spread good will on birthdays.





Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Sorry charlie but your little cut n paste job is a joke,you know what happened to the panhead account just like the other trolls.
> 
> BTW how's your sock puppet daedlux doing lately


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 11, 2016)

panhead1952 said:


> Haha hey what's up bro , I like how you put it " discouraged " but yeah , within 3 minutes of me posting the black lives matter video I was shall we say " discouraged " , locked out of my account password .
> i was just starting to have fun being back


You were lying about being on discourage, too. Both of your panhead accounts were banned. You don't gotta lie to kick it, lol.


----------



## b4ds33d (Oct 11, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> It felt fine on the bike, some of the jarring jumps kinda sucked but it feels 10x worse today out of the boot. I hardly listen to the doctors and I don't even trust this one said my calcaneus, and navicular are broken with fractures in my cuneiform but he can't be sure... I'm like then Why the fuck would you say that ? Posterior tibial tendon is certainly stretched if not torn
> 
> 
> But like I said it feels great with the boots on sooooo I'll still rip till it snows deal with it in the offseason


if your calcaneus was broken your heel would be where your achilles is. how old are you?


----------



## b4ds33d (Oct 11, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I shopped for fruits and veggies.
> 
> Ate a lot of grapes, maybe a pear later
> 
> Hard day


a hitler stamp? you must be working on unclebuck's house. make sure you give it back to him for his collection.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 11, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> a hitler stamp? you must be working on unclebuck's house. make sure you give it back to him for his collection.


Why are you here? We all hate you.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 11, 2016)

Finally sent some beans out to the homie.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 11, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> a hitler stamp? you must be working on unclebuck's house. make sure you give it back to him for his collection.


Wtf are you talking to me about

@Gary Goodson

Tag me naywhere this fux is.

I got my troll shoes on

@qwizoking youbtok

Thia guys jib is making me mad


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 11, 2016)

Oh 

I hit the pears good. 

1 idm but think its baetlet pear or some shit.

Tastes good


----------



## srh88 (Oct 11, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3802430
> Finally sent some beans out to the homie.


the packaging is awesome


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 11, 2016)

Last couple days...
This old piano bench was pink with 8 coats of paint over it. Stripped all that off, still had a reddish hue, so I stained it merlot. Looks nice...will go to game room.
 

My electrician buddy put in a new 200 amp breaker box at my house so I can keep up with my daughter's house (the remodeling project). I had him run a new 20 amp circuit with 50' of coiled 12-2 romex. 

I'll give you 3 guesses where that's going. Lol. 2 lines into a grow room is better than one. We'll be changing ceiling where the breaker panel is, we'll bury it under new stained wood ceiling later this year. No more kicking out breakers when I want to run a shop vac in there. I'm thinking I can easily run a 2nd 600 in there now.
 
New electrical outlet for garage too. No more extension cords!
It was about time I do some upgrades for me .


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 11, 2016)

srh88 said:


> the packaging is awesome


Thanks! I'm a sucker for packaging so I tried to make them look cool


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 11, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Last couple days...
> This old piano bench was pink with 8 coats of paint over it. Stripped all that off, still had a reddish hue, so I stained it merlot. Looks nice...will go to game room.
> View attachment 3802454
> 
> ...


Hell yeah! You can easily put another 600 or 3 in there.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 11, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Thanks! I'm a sucker for packaging so I tried to make them look cool


it shows.. shits legit dude


----------



## srh88 (Oct 11, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Last couple days...
> This old piano bench was pink with 8 coats of paint over it. Stripped all that off, still had a reddish hue, so I stained it merlot. Looks nice...will go to game room.
> View attachment 3802454
> 
> ...


awesome man.. good friend you got there. looks like he even labled some breakers. that always makes things easier


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 11, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Hell yeah! You can easily put another 600 or 3 in there.


I'm still kicking it around...a 1000 or two 600's. I have a bunch of 600 bulbs, hate to waste them.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 11, 2016)

srh88 said:


> awesome man.. good friend you got there. looks like he even labled some breakers. that always makes things easier


we did that with walkie talkies...lol.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 11, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> we did that with walkie talkies...lol.


10-4 big buddy


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 11, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'm still kicking it around...a 1000 or two 600's. I have a bunch of 600 bulbs, hate to waste them.


I used to be a "1000 watt only" guy. Then I spread around 4 600s in place of 2 1000's. Covers almost twice as much area.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 11, 2016)

I rock two 600's. Jus saying. 

I got some seeds from a very awesome member way back and am just now getting around to germin' some more of said seeds. Maybe I'll find my pal and take some pics....


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 11, 2016)

Ay can y'all give some good words to my nig @Eltomcat

Not my place to say the deal. But really hits me especially hard

He needs some lifting up. Jokes. A lil love....



He might not ask on here...but i will






Stay up big homie


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 11, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I rock two 600's. Jus saying.
> 
> I got some seeds from a very awesome member way back and am just now getting around to germin' some more of said seeds. Maybe I'll find my pal and take some pics....


I'm in the twin 600's club myself.
Seems to work.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 11, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> So stoked!
> Finally got my grow back up 100% since the fiasco


Fuck yeah dude! Been thinking about you and hoping shit was back on track!


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 11, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Fuck yeah dude! Been thinking about you and hoping shit was back on track!
> View attachment 3802516


Thx bro! Looking better now fo show.
Been thinking of you catchin a 35lb + up on the sac. Lets do it.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 11, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Thx bro! Looking better now fo show.
> Been thinking of you catchin a 35lb + up on the sac. Lets do it.


I'm so down. It's been hard as fuck to do anything since school started again....


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 11, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'm so down. It's been hard as fuck to do anything since school started again....


And mamma is preggy too damn!
If you want to shoot out here on a weekend lemme know


----------



## neosapien (Oct 11, 2016)

I accomplished finding my buddy. And germin' some seeds.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 11, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I accomplished finding my buddy. And germin' some seeds.
> 
> View attachment 3802547


I've had these since I was a little Pugsley Addams....


----------



## neosapien (Oct 11, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I've had these since I was a little Pugsley Addams....
> 
> View attachment 3802550


There's a story bout this guy. Let me see if I can find it....


----------



## neosapien (Oct 11, 2016)

Here ya go....



> The story behind the storm trooper is I got him when I was a wee one. I went through a little pyro/melt things phase. I put him in a little round tin candy dish and proceeded to entomb him in hot candle wax. There, just like Han Solo he was encased. For over a decade. A couple years ago I decided to free him, after my wife start wondering what the fuck was wrong with me. The candle wax had leached into his plastic and turned parts of him blue. For his service, he's now the laboratory mascot. Trich Battalion Leader. I like that Mojo!


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 11, 2016)

neosapien said:


> There's a story bout this guy. Let me see if I can find it....






Spoiler







Also, that's a fairly new figure, yeah? (Modern joints)


----------



## neosapien (Oct 11, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3802573
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah fairly new. 15 years or so if I remember correctly.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 11, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Yeah fairly new. 15 years or so if I remember correctly.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 11, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3802575



Nice. Most of my childhood toys were melted in the back of an old metal caboose. Cuz I like fire. I think a buddy gave me that in high school.


----------



## b4ds33d (Oct 11, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Wtf are you talking to me about
> 
> @Gary Goodson
> 
> ...


i figured it was pretty apparent wtf i was talking about. get mad. get angry. follow away. you are ignored now too. you shitlords need to quit riding each other's nutsacks making your weak ass threats.


----------



## lokie (Oct 11, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3802575








Toys from my youth, ah the simple life.


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 11, 2016)

lokie said:


> Toys from my youth, ah the simple life.


i used to make spears and carve lil patterns into the bark. since then, guess i've traded my spears for nice maple walking sticks.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 11, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> i figured it was pretty apparent wtf i was talking about. get mad. get angry. follow away. you are ignored now too. you shitlords need to quit riding each other's nutsacks making your weak ass threats.


Much t9 lear.

I popping bottlwsn n pills cause im poor

Lesrn kiddo


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 11, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Much t9 lear.
> 
> I popping bottlwsn n pills cause im poor
> 
> Lesrn kiddo


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 11, 2016)

is there a google translate button for drunk benzo and opi?



¿!do puɐ ozuәq ʞunɹp ɹoɟ uoʇʇnq әʇɐႨsuɐɹʇ әႨƃooƃ ɐ әɹәႡʇ s!


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 11, 2016)

It's ok ...
We have it mastered sf

We have our own language


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 11, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 3802747


I think you are beginning tonunderstsnd the simple mind of a sf.



I accomplished a few things.

Mostly nothing but cooking food/ getting high.

Edit: so i broke a pair of headphonea and amell of puke

If aomeone xan verify i pukes thats coo.
L

Till then toodaloo

I did both. People seen it


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 12, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 3802747


LOL wut?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 12, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> i figured it was pretty apparent wtf i was talking about. get mad. get angry. follow away. you are ignored now too. you shitlords need to quit riding each other's nutsacks making your weak ass threats.


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Oct 12, 2016)

Being a nice trustworthy human pays off. I'm currently working at my normal job (work from home) whilst working in an empty real estate office answering a phone that never rings for 15$ an hour same day pay as a favor. I'm not on payroll and no taxes, lol. 

Weed moneyyyyyyy


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 12, 2016)

I


b4ds33d said:


> i figured it was pretty apparent wtf i was talking about. get mad. get angry. follow away. you are ignored now too. you shitlords need to quit riding each other's nutsacks making your weak ass threats.


 I made a threat?

Oh you acallion you. 

Alsi whos nuts do i ride? Yaknow so much about me.

Tell me wyy I am awaie


----------



## srh88 (Oct 12, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> Being a nice trustworthy human pays off. I'm currently working at my normal job (work from home) whilst working in an empty real estate office answering a phone that never rings for 15$ an hour same day pay as a favor. I'm not on payroll and no taxes, lol.
> 
> Weed moneyyyyyyy


can you post that number, we'll make that phone ring


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 12, 2016)

srh88 said:


> can you post that number, we'll make that phone ring


Great idea! My voice is a bit hoarse and my sinuses are stuffy so I'm breathing heavily. Perfect time to call young women in empty offices. I'll wait til it gets dark


----------



## srh88 (Oct 12, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Great idea! My voice is a bit hoarse and my sinuses are stuffy so I'm breathing heavily. Perfect time to call young women in empty offices. I'll wait til it gets dark


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 12, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Great idea! My voice is a bit hoarse and my sinuses are stuffy so I'm breathing heavily. Perfect time to call young women in empty offices. I'll wait til it gets dark


That's so not creepy SM.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 12, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's so not creepy SM.
> 
> View attachment 3803285


You understand


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 12, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> You understand


I don't know what you're talking about.
*Stashes Binoculars*


----------



## srh88 (Oct 12, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I don't know what you're talking about.
> *Stashes Binoculars*


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 12, 2016)

Been digging shit lines up for a few days. Cocksuckers used schedule 30 and 40 together. That's not the problem. The problem is where the 30 and 40 met. They didn't use the 30 to 40 sleeve when connecting the two. It left a gap and let roots in.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 12, 2016)

I made gourmet-worm style pasketti. Did butter toast instead of garlic-bread, trailer park style.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 12, 2016)

I'm hungry now for spaghetti. Perfect idea.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 12, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Been digging shit lines up for a few days. Cocksuckers used schedule 30 and 40 together. That's not the problem. The problem is where the 30 and 40 met. They didn't use the 30 to 40 sleeve when connecting the two. It left a gap and let roots in.


What did they use?


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3803312
> 
> I made gourmet-worm style pasketti. Did butter toast instead of garlic-bread, trailer park style.


Needs more sweet, zesty sausage....


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 12, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Needs more sweet, zesty sausage....
> 
> View attachment 3803319
> 
> ...


Looks delish. Save me an extra long, spicy and wide one.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Looks delish. Save me an extra long, spicy and wide one.





Spoiler


----------



## dangledo (Oct 12, 2016)

rain day blade day
View attachment 3803369

did some more baby-room work. grabbed some beer. tossed this on the smoker about 45 min ago. heavily seasoned in its hole.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 12, 2016)

dangledo said:


> rain day blade day
> View attachment 3803369
> 
> did some more baby-room work. grabbed some beer. tossed this on the smoker about 45 min ago. heavily seasoned in its hole.
> ...


Kill shots, my bro. Are you doing any better than the last time I bugged you? Did you get your thing figured out? I've been thinking about you. Worried.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Kill shots, my bro. Are you doing any better than the last time I bugged you? Did you get your thing figured out? I've been thinking about you. Worried.



haha thx dude xoxo. ordered _those_ beans, so itll be some time before i can oil something high in cbd. a local head shop had some pure cbd oil, so im giving that a go for the meantime. hope it works


----------



## dangledo (Oct 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Kill shots, my bro. Are you doing any better than the last time I bugged you? Did you get your thing figured out? I've been thinking about you. Worried.


how bout yourself, hows that harvest coming along? looks like you might need a washer for some bubble with all that trim.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 12, 2016)

dangledo said:


> how bout yourself, hows that harvest coming along? looks like you might need a washer for some bubble with all that trim.


Funny you mentioned that. I just bought a stress bag and a 4 quarter inch hose so I could make that exact setup work. I am just stoked to hear that you are Ok. I've been worrying about you, man.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Funny you mentioned that. I just bought a stress bag and a 4 quarter inch hose so I could make that exact setup work. I am just stoked to hear that you are Ok. I've been worrying about you, man.



im good man, much appreciated. if all else fails, they just slice it out or some radiation creme or some shit. already have had several plucked when the did a biopsy. really just want to try some better/medical oil to see for myself.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 12, 2016)

dangledo said:


> im good man. if all else fails, they just slice it out or some radiation creme or some shit. already have had several plucked when the did a biopsy. really just want to try some better/medical oil to see for myself.


I've got a gnarly psoriasis breakout that happens whenever I drink a bunch, and get super dried out. My dermi DR told me to start rubbing some creme on it, I told him that he is a complete dick, and that I wouldn't do it. There are shots that I can take once a month now, and that they are just as effective as the sauce. I told him give me the shots. He was weary until I showed him the cash. Now whenever I show up, I get the shots that cost 1k a pop plus cortison. He doesn't like arguing with me. He got tired of it.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I've got a gnarly psoriasis breakout that happens whenever I drink a bunch, and get super dried out. My dermi DR told me to start rubbing some creme on it, I told him that he is a complete dick, and that I wouldn't do it. There are shots that I can take once a month now, and that they are just as effective as the sauce. I told him give me the shots. He was weary until I showed him the cash. Now whenever I show up, I get the shots that cost 1k a pop plus cortison. He doesn't like arguing with me. He got tired of it.



1k for a shot that prob cost them 5$. fuck pharma and their pushers. 

ive read that some uv can be good for psoriasis, now get out there in that sun.......errr wait.... thats what fucked me up


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 12, 2016)

They just stuck the 30 and 40 together in places with a 40 coupling that left a gap.

Schedule 30 is thinner than 40. When you put them together they make a sleeve to go on the end of the 30 to make it fit in the 40 coupling. Without it leaves a gap. They left it like that and over the years roots grew in


----------



## srh88 (Oct 13, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> They just stuck the 30 and 40 together in places with a 40 coupling that left a gap.
> 
> Schedule 30 is thinner than 40. When you put them together they make a sleeve to go on the end of the 30 to make it fit in the 40 coupling. Without it leaves a gap. They left it like that and over the years roots grew in


Lol.. they must of cheaper out on the 40 and had to go with the 30.. then cheaper out even more and said fuck it to a bushing


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 13, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Lol.. they must of cheaper out on the 40 and had to go with the 30.. then cheaper out even more and said fuck it to a bushing


Every fucking thing on this property is like that. I have had to redo wiring, plumbing and all kinds of stuff. Like painting the concrete in the basement with regular interior paint. I had to scrape it up because it was peeling anyways.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 13, 2016)

was doing a ditch for a line to a water main today. started pouring out of nowhere. now i get to eat beef jerky and get stoned. everything works out. 

in honor of dylans nobel prize...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 13, 2016)

I called in sick to work today and played Resident Evil 4 all day. Then I shaved my legs, gave myself a pedicure, and ordered the cutest little black dress off of ebay.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 13, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> I called in sick to work today and played Resident Evil 4 all day. Then I shaved my legs, gave myself a pedicure, and ordered the cutest little black dress off of ebay.


mmmmm...


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 13, 2016)

Damn wiz it's like going on stage after a puppy act following that one up

Limped around work, went to the gym and crushed a book for an hour in the sauna (command authority), limped out to the pool to see my ex was there... Limped back and left to get a Baconater and chocolate frosty

Now I'm staring at an un assembled tent and bags of dirt, I hope I fall asleep before any of that shit happens


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 13, 2016)

Finished a paper mache demo for class.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 13, 2016)

Oh and I caught a few small wild rainbows in a new creek I fished.


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 13, 2016)

can't follow any of you guys for impressiveness, but did a double workout today then taught intensive dance wkshp, so I'll probably be limping around the whole weekend.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 13, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> can't follow any of you guys for impressiveness, but did a double workout today then taught intensive dance wkshp, so I'll probably be limping around the whole weekend.


Oh, we talk tough but our Cardio game sucks.
You win by default.


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 13, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Oh, we talk tough but our Cardio game sucks.
> You win by default.


I am somewhat of a diesel engine.... maybe hard to get going but once started can go forever (endurance-wise) Talking about exercise now.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 13, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3804300
> Oh and I caught a few small wild rainbows in a new creek I fished.


That looks like a baby german brown.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 13, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> can't follow any of you guys for impressiveness, but did a double workout today then taught intensive dance wkshp, so I'll probably be limping around the whole weekend.


I danced for like 2 minutes today while they played Mercury on the radio. I got winded. Still counts.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 13, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> That looks like a baby german brown.


Pink cheeks & Lat line - Bow.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 13, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Pink cheeks & Lat line - Bow.


Good eyes. The yellow tummy and dark spots through me off.


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 13, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3804300
> Oh and I caught a few small wild rainbows in a new creek I fished.


those tiny guys are good eating.....


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 13, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> those tiny guys are good eating.....


Fish sticks.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 13, 2016)

Wow, you guys are high-tech with the trout. We mainly went for the smelt up and down Lakes Champlain and George, along the NY/VT/Canadian borders. 
Chisel the hole, set the line, drink and smoke, get many smelt, enjoy crispy fried bits and tails, sleep gooooood that night.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 13, 2016)

@Pinworm these are baby Browns from the same area


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 13, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Fish sticks.


I'm a catch and release guy mainly. Specially with wild fuckers.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 13, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3804359 View attachment 3804361
> @Pinworm these are baby Browns from the same area


Nice shots, boss. Why can't I tell the difference? I am going to go ahead and blame my new boxwine addiction and Obama. Thanks, Obama.


Bob Zmuda said:


> I'm a catch and release guy mainly. Specially with wild fuckers.


Same. 5 pounds is my limit when it comes to gutting and cooking.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 13, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Nice shots, boss. Why can't I tell the difference? I am going to go ahead and blame my new boxwine addiction and Obama. Thanks, Obama.


lol lets get drunk on box wine tomorrow on tc


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 13, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> I called in sick to work today and played Resident Evil 4 all day. Then I shaved my legs, gave myself a pedicure, and ordered the cutest little black dress off of ebay.


PICS! NOW


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 13, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'm a catch and release guy mainly. Specially with wild fuckers.


Adipose fin... wild trout.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 13, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> lol lets get drunk on box wine tomorrow on tc


It is a date.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 13, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> I am somewhat of a diesel engine.... maybe hard to get going but once started can go forever (endurance-wise) Talking about exercise now.


My imagination hit overdrive. Thank you Hooka


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 13, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> PICS! NOW


The dress hasn't come in yet.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 13, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> The dress hasn't come in yet.


I'll be waiting with bated breath


----------



## april (Oct 13, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Nice shots, boss. Why can't I tell the difference? I am going to go ahead and blame my new boxwine addiction and Obama. Thanks, Obama.
> 
> Same. 5 pounds is my limit when it comes to gutting and cooking.


Oh Jesus no..boxed wine is for middle aged, recently divorced, dr Phil preaching, overly opinionated , high school prom Queens that never worked a day in their life...


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 13, 2016)

april said:


> Oh Jesus no..boxed wine is for middle aged, recently divorced, dr Phil preaching, overly opinionated , high school prom Queens that never worked a day in their life...


Sounds almost exactly like me, minus the Dr phil. I hate that bloated twat.


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 13, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Sounds almost exactly like me, minus the Dr phil. I hate that bloated twat.


Pin, fuck the boxed wine. you need something classier: with a twist top


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 13, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Pin, fuck the boxed wine. you need something classier: with a twist top


I found a nice bottle of Bourbon at the store today. But, I spent all my walking around cash on costumes for my dogs.


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 13, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I found a nice bottle of Bourbon at the store today. But, I spent all my walking around cash on costumes for my dogs.


what are they going to be?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 13, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> what are they going to be?


The golden will be princess leia, and the shep will be godzilla. Regret level: 0


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 13, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3804359 View attachment 3804361
> @Pinworm these are baby Browns from the same area


4 wt?
Dry, wet, streamers or nymph?
Give it up bitch or I'll break out the Bino's.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 13, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Dry, wet, streamers or nymph?
> Give it up bitch or I'll break out the Bino's.


LOL


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 13, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Dry, wet, streamers or nymph?
> Give it up bitch or I'll break out the Bino's.


Lol! They were hitting parachute Adams and Q's loopwing duns. Also had luck with a hopper dropper... Used a stimulator tied to a zebra midge and a rainbow warrior.

Got one on an ec caddis too


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 13, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Lol! They were hitting parachute Adams and Q's loopwing duns. Also had luck with a hopper dropper... Used a stimulator tied to a zebra midge and a rainbow warrior.
> 
> Got one on an ec caddis too


Droppers are cool - they produce more than the main fly most all the time.

Piss em off & then show them food - works well.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 14, 2016)

Smoked all my stash last night in Little Rock, Colorado Springs is 5 hrs away, I'll be there waiting for them to open the doors in the morning!.....Should be a good buzz it's been awhile since Ive had a mandatory smoke brake.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 14, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> 4 wt?
> Dry, wet, streamers or nymph?
> Give it up bitch or I'll break out the Bino's.


Oh, PS. it was on a 3 weight fiberglass rod called the "butterstick" by redington. I LOVE it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 14, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Oh, PS. it was on a 3 weight fiberglass rod called the "butterstick" by redington. I LOVE it.


A 3?
Damn, I've never used anything smaller than a 5, but then again usually fish larger water.

SMH, I've got a 12wt for a 9 ft with a #2 Fin Nor (anti reverse) that I uses on occasion for Halibut, Ling Cod and big King Salmon.

Sometimes it ain't enough.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 14, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A 3?
> Damn, I've never used anything smaller than a 5, but then again usually fish larger water.
> 
> SMH, I've got a 12wt for a 9 ft with a #2 Fin Nor (anti reverse) that I uses on occasion for Halibut, Ling Cod and big King Salmon.
> ...


Hell yeah! Going for the big boys! I usually use a 5-7 wt in our lakes and a 3-4 on our small technical creeks. Definitely not getting trophies! Ha. But (to me) it's so fun try to catch these lil trout. They are spooky as SHIT, picky about your drifts and smarter than the average fish. 

All about stealth and finesse.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 14, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Hell yeah! Going for the big boys! I usually use a 5-7 wt in our lakes and a 3-4 on our small technical creeks. Definitely not getting trophies! Ha. But (to me) it's so fun try to catch these lil trout. They are spooky as SHIT, picky about your drifts and smarter than the average fish.
> 
> All about stealth and finesse.


I like the thrill of a challenge or smart game. 

All I can say is I had a cougar stalk me one time. It made the hair stand up on my neck.


It is a real "Oh Shit!" moment when you realize that an animal may be smarter than you and you might be the prey.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 14, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Hell yeah! Going for the big boys! I usually use a 5-7 wt in our lakes and a 3-4 on our small technical creeks. Definitely not getting trophies! Ha. But (to me) it's so fun try to catch these lil trout. They are spooky as SHIT, picky about your drifts and smarter than the average fish.
> 
> All about stealth and finesse.


Hell yeah, skinny water is tough and those guys see everything!
Fished a lot of Bones, Tarpon, Permit & Snook in S. Fla in my youth on the flats.
Cast over their back (or even show them a line shadow) & it's over.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 14, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Hell yeah, skinny water is tough and those guys see everything!
> Fished a lot of Bones, Tarpon, Permit & Snook in S. Fla in my youth on the flats.
> Cast over their back (or even show them a line shadow) & it's over.


We wade fish here a lot in the summers. Mainly bass. Take and throw out in the shoals with night crawlers and let them float down.

Good fun.


----------



## 420God (Oct 15, 2016)

Finally finished sheetrocking the inside of the garage. I had to run electrical and replace some of the insulation. I also insulated the garage doors and installed a garage door opener.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 15, 2016)

april said:


> Oh Jesus no..boxed wine is for middle aged, recently divorced, dr Phil preaching, overly opinionated , high school prom Queens that never worked a day in their life...


I love box wine.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 15, 2016)

420God said:


> Finally finished sheetrocking the inside of the garage. I had to run electrical and replace some of the insulation. I also insulated the garage doors and installed a garage door opener.



So, is that a time clock on the wall?? Paying yourself? I hope you weren't on the clock taking these photos.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 17, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> So, is that a time clock on the wall?? Paying yourself? I hope you weren't on the clock taking these photos.


I should rephrase this, Nice job! What is that on the wall? How do you get so much done??


I blame it on ghost and green crack from Manitou Springs and a 36 hr dry spell. I need to make use of the smileys in place of proper pronunciation.


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 17, 2016)

Went out fishing before work today on the boat, ended up getting 32 strippers in three hours. A lot of them where schoolies (17-20") bulking up for their migration to NC but I managed to lead the group a bit and let my gear sink then pull through to get some of the bigger guys below...


----------



## april (Oct 17, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I love box wine.


That's disapointing. ....I'm sorry u feel this way....


----------



## 420God (Oct 17, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> So, is that a time clock on the wall?? Paying yourself? I hope you weren't on the clock taking these photos.


The battery charger pack?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 17, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I love box wine.


Yeah box wine rules!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 17, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I love box wine.


Same here, one of the better daily table wines I've found was in a box. Although box wines lack the pomposity, diversity and will never have the cellaring ability of bottled, better quality wines are being brought into the boxed market all the time. Generation X has changed wine packaging by their increased consumption to all our benefit.

I love not having to deal with bottles for my simple table wines although I still do for lack of availability. I look forward to more coming into the market. Cellared is for special occasions. I have a decent sized house at 3,000 sq. ft. and still don't really have room for a wine cellar, who does these days? Boxes (if you know your chemistry), give you a good quality product for a decent price that lasts longer in better condition, VIVA technology. 



Indagrow said:


> Went out fishing before work today on the boat, ended up getting 32 strippers in three hours. A lot of them where schoolies (17-20") bulking up for their migration to NC but I managed to lead the group a bit and let my gear sink then pull through to get some of the bigger guys below...View attachment 3807059


Very nice fish, I see you are on that leg, how are you feeling? How's it coming along?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 17, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I love box wine.


Ikr?? They used to be bad wine badly packaged. But the superiority of the package is actually driving good and soundly-built wines in an impermeable and oxygen-excluding container that does not have the "tick-tick-tick, your wine is dying by the second" mortal urgency of pulling tree bark out of fused sand.
I have some bottles left from when I was acquisitive about a cellar. I carried all the pompous snobbery attitudes toward cork in glass, properly capsuled with lead. But I neglected my celllar machinery and gave the bottles an overtemp event that broke their backs. I weep for the case of '90 Margaux I cooked to half-death, and when I drink one it is an act of memorial and contrition. Had that great work of one of the finest years in the collective memory of the Left Bank been swaddled in a modern polymer pouch designed to fiercely exclude our reactive atmosphere ... it might still show what made it great.


----------



## april (Oct 17, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yeah box wine rules!


I bet u also enjoy canned meat?


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 17, 2016)

Wine is ......
Meh


 




This rum is dank though.

Been my go to for the past month


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 17, 2016)

True story,
Out at the remote lodge a group of us spent a week just hanging & hunting. One chick was so hung up on her bottled wines and absolutely refused to try any "out of that damn box" so a buddy and I fished out one of her empty's and refilled w/ box. We prodded her to try the box but she refused whilst pontificating on how much better hers was because it was in a bottle.

I though she was going to turn inside out after she finished & we told her what she had been drinking.
Lol - an epic and hilarious moment.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 17, 2016)

The ex and I went to this place a couple weeks ago http://www.derbywineestates.com/. Did the tour etc. Pretty upscale wines $30+ bottles. I wanted to go in the working side ( tanks, barrels, bottling side, etc) and see the operation. Anyway, I see these cylindrical containers roughly 1 and 2 gal sized, that I've never seen before: a plastic shell with a bladder within. Asked what they were. They were for restaurants, effectively a "box". You'd order the wine, they'd fill from the cylinder and deliver a carafe to your table. Apparently, restaurants dislike individual bottles, so these were developed. The same $30+ bottle wine is also in these cylinders. We tasted and did a side by and there was absolutely no difference. They think they may introduce these for home availability in a few years at around $100-200 per. Not yo mama's boxed wine anymore


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 17, 2016)

april said:


> That's disapointing. ....I'm sorry u feel this way....


It's a matter of cost. I drink way too much to be buying fancy shit. And liquor just makes me an asshole so I try to avoid it. Box wine is cheap and gets me drunk without making me a raging dick head.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 17, 2016)

april said:


> I bet u also enjoy canned meat?


 I think of it less like this





and more like this






When I'm not after a quick recharge, I've been transitioning to boxed meat ... I'm very impressed by it


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 17, 2016)

april said:


> I bet u also enjoy canned meat?


I fucking love Spam, truth. A guilty pleasure from my military days. Imagine my delight when I did an R&R in Hawaii


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 17, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I fucking love Spam, truth. A guilty pleasure from my military days. Imagine my delight when I did an R&R in Hawaii


 It's like the official state game animal there ...


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 17, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I fucking love Spam, truth. A guilty pleasure from my military days. Imagine my delight when I did an R&R in Hawaii


My buddy from Hawaii loves that crap, not me! But i've def been known to dabble with the box wine
I grew up on cheap wine. My school was right next to the old location of the Almaden vineyards.
We used to beer bong cheap wine in highschool


----------



## april (Oct 17, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> It's a matter of cost. I drink way too much to be buying fancy shit. And liquor just makes me an asshole so I try to avoid it. Box wine is cheap and gets me drunk without making me a raging dick head.


Happy Jimmy is a better jimmy. .in ur case I understand. .I don't drink. .last time I got drunk was a few yrs ago. .I just find it funny how many women brag about being drunk moms...so many wine glass pics of women in ugly old leggings on my fb feed...lol


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 17, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> My buddy from Hawaii loves that crap, not me! But i've def been known to dabble with the box wine
> I grew up on cheap wine. My school was right next to the old location of the Almaden vineyards.
> We used to beer bong cheap wine in highschool


They should make pourable Spam in a box.


----------



## april (Oct 17, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I fucking love Spam, truth. A guilty pleasure from my military days. Imagine my delight when I did an R&R in Hawaii


I luv fried balogna so I guess it's kinda similar. .did they use enemy blood as ketchup? Or maybe in some cases 'soya sauce'...


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 17, 2016)

april said:


> I luv fried balogna so I guess it's kinda similar. .did they use enemy blood as ketchup? Or maybe in some cases 'soya sauce'...


Nah just plain ol' mess hall food. But in Hawaii it's an art form. HI was poor prior/during WW2; the war brought zillions of troops and food to feed them. Including Spam which was a godsend to the regular Hawaiian folk; a miraculous new plentiful protein source, conveniently packaged and shelf stable. They went to town on it

Edit: I guess I was kinda like the Hawaiians; grew up in an Italian family so we never had it at home. It was new, novel and meat. Oh baby!


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 17, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> They should make pourable Spam in a box.


In a TUBE!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 17, 2016)

april said:


> Happy Jimmy is a better jimmy. .in ur case I understand. *.I don't drink.* .last time I got drunk was a few yrs ago. .I just find it funny how many women brag about being drunk moms...so many wine glass pics of women in ugly old leggings on my fb feed...lol


Maybe u should start


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 17, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> In a TUBE!!!


 No like THIS. They already did 75% of the lettering.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 17, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I fucking love Spam, truth. A guilty pleasure from my military days. Imagine my delight when I did an R&R in Hawaii


Oh my yes! Fried spam and scrambled eggs yum! Matter of fact off to make breakfast just got in from pushing weight. I wonder if I have some left in the cabinet.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 17, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Oh my yes! Fried spam and scrambled eggs yum! Matter of fact off to make breakfast just got in from pushing weight. I wonder if I have some left in the cabinet.


Spam is a Cabinet Sovereign.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 17, 2016)

I wouldn't say I love spam, but I certainly don't hate it. I wanted to try something different one day. So I cut it up in large cubes and put it on a skewer with onions, bell peppers, and pineapple. Then I marinated it in teriyaki sauce and threw it on the grill. I also used the left over sauce as a glaze at the end. It was fucking amazing!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 17, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> In a TUBE!!!


Oh yes tube meat, breakfast of champions

Edit: I was outta spam but Chorizo saved my day!


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 17, 2016)

Comoaring proper chorizo to spam

Smh


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 17, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Same here, one of the better daily table wines I've found was in a box. Although box wines lack the pomposity, diversity and will never have the cellaring ability of bottled, better quality wines are being brought into the boxed market all the time. Generation X has changed wine packaging by their increased consumption to all our benefit.
> 
> I love not having to deal with bottles for my simple table wines although I still do for lack of availability. I look forward to more coming into the market. Cellared is for special occasions. I have a decent sized house at 3,000 sq. ft. and still don't really have room for a wine cellar, who does these days? Boxes (if you know your chemistry), give you a good quality product for a decent price that lasts longer in better condition, VIVA technology.
> 
> ...


It's in a cast but yeah it's coming along.. That's actually why I'm leaning to the right in the picture to try and offload it


----------



## april (Oct 17, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Maybe u should start


Sorry my life doesn't require fueled happiness. .I'll leave my portion for those who run dry....


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 17, 2016)

april said:


> Sorry my life doesn't require fueled happiness. .I'll leave my portion for those who run dry....


This post has led me to grab a beer


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 17, 2016)

april said:


> Sorry my life doesn't require fueled happiness. .I'll leave my portion for those *who run dry*....


----------



## april (Oct 17, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3807291


I'm sure Gary has a few to share....


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 17, 2016)

I sure do


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 17, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I sure do


It's why we love you mijo.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 17, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Comoaring proper chorizo to spam
> 
> Smh


It is the proper type with all the salivary glands too  Spam is a very special treat with peppers and pineapple fried in bacon grease and topped with an egg. I've added it to my commissary list LOL


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 17, 2016)

I'd intended to start boozing _early_ yesterday (birfday/custom), but I was nullified early on -- carne de res, chicharrone, excessive weed, & early evening sex. Great combo for deep restful sleep, though.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 17, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> My buddy from Hawaii loves that crap, not me! But i've def been known to dabble with the box wine
> I grew up on cheap wine. My school was right next to the old location of the Almaden vineyards.
> We used to beer bong cheap wine in highschool


lol i drank a lot of box wine in high school.. it was cheaper then beer. we'd all get a box or 2 each and go get all smoked up in the woods. was some fun giggly times around a bon fire.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 17, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I'd intended to start boozing _early_ yesterday (birfday/custom), but I was nullified early on -- carne de res, chicharrone, excessive weed, & early evening sex. Great combo for deep restful sleep, though.


your birthday was yesterday?? happy birthday man. mines tomorrow. turning 28.. man im almost 30, dangit


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


> lol i drank a lot of box wine in high school.. it was cheaper then beer. we'd all get a box or 2 each and go get all smoked up in the woods. was some fun giggly times around a bon fire.


Burn the box and pack the bags out, so environmentally friendly.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


> your birthday was yesterday?? happy birthday man. mines tomorrow. turning 28.. man im almost 30, dangit


Thanks, dude.

Have a great one, man! 28, eh? Huh, I remember 28....fun week.....


----------



## srh88 (Oct 17, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Burn the box and pack the bags out, so environmentally friendly.


the best part is when you still have a bag with some wine in it and you need to pass out drunk. use it as a pillow


----------



## srh88 (Oct 17, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Thanks, dude.
> 
> Have a great one, man! 28, eh? Huh, I remember 28....fun week.....


thanks man.. im gonna be working lol


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


> lol i drank a lot of box wine in high school.. it was cheaper then beer. we'd all get a box or 2 each and go get all smoked up in the woods. was some fun giggly times around a bon fire.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 17, 2016)

Fuck it. After this beer I'm gonna go get a box of wine and jam out to the new Corey Feldman cd turned up to 11!


"Go 4 it"


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


> your birthday was yesterday?? happy birthday man. mines tomorrow. turning 28.. man im almost 30, dangit


Don't be wigged out when your nads start hanging lower, it's normal


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 17, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Don't be wigged out when your nads start hanging lower, it's normal


Mine are inching closer to the toilet water with each passing year, sigh...


----------



## srh88 (Oct 17, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Don't be wigged out when your nads start hanging lower, it's normal


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 17, 2016)

^^^LOL great episode


----------



## srh88 (Oct 17, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3807333


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 17, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Fuck it. After this beer I'm gonna go get a box of wine and jam out to the new Corey Feldman cd turned up to 11!
> 
> 
> "Go 4 it"
> View attachment 3807332


Just don't do it in stretch pants LOL


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 17, 2016)

Happy belated Lou.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 17, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 17, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I sure do


Gary shares everything, that's why he's 'Share Gare'.


Happy Birthdays Lou and srh...remember, it's not just one day anymore.

Take a couple weeks...at least.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 17, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Gary shares everything, that's why he's 'Share Gare'.
> 
> 
> Happy Birthdays Lou and srh...remember, it's not just one day anymore.
> ...


Thanks, man.

My wife usually grants me the 'birthday *week* treatment', so I'm all set.



Spoiler


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 17, 2016)

Mine is an annus mirabilis


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 17, 2016)

Lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 17, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Mine is an annus mirabilis


Ya made me google, but Facere nolui.

Back atcha.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 17, 2016)

I replaced a floodlight in my driveway with a new LED one. I guess that was actually yesterday. Yeah I've accomplished pretty much nothing noteworthy today.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 17, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Maybe u should start


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 17, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> This post has led me to grab a beer


Same.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 17, 2016)

april said:


> I bet u also enjoy canned meat?


Um.... Sure. Spam, tuna, chili.....

Why so snobby?

And my Filipino wife eats canned: sardines, oysters and salmon.

We can't all be so fancy as you I guess.


----------



## april (Oct 17, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Um.... Sure. Spam, tuna, chili.....
> 
> Why so snobby?


Yuck...I hate the smell of canned meat sandwiches. .chili in a can ..seriously. .it's soo easy to make..and not get terrible shits..

Why so sensitive?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 17, 2016)

april said:


> Yuck...I hate the smell of canned meat sandwiches. .chili in a can ..seriously. .it's soo easy to make..and not get terrible shits..
> 
> Why so sensitive?


I'm not. Maybe you should take a step back and see how you're coming off. 

Sounds like you NEED a drink. Lmao.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 17, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I replaced a floodlight in my driveway with a new LED one. I guess that was actually yesterday. Yeah I've accomplished pretty much nothing noteworthy today.


I put up 4 new double spotlights up this year, so that's 8 bulbs total, all new in March...and 5 burned out already. Had to be a bad batch, all bought same day.

So I started replacing them with blue and green ones. Motion sensor, dusk to dawn, looks cool at night...but that could be why they're blowing? They burn dim until motion is detected when they come on full 100%. With wildlife passing through all night, lights are aways going from dim to bright.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 17, 2016)

april said:


> Yuck...I hate the smell of canned meat sandwiches. .chili in a can ..seriously. .it's soo easy to make..and not get terrible shits..
> 
> Why so sensitive?


Tell me you like Dinty Moore beef stew though! Ah shit is that stuff the bomb. Even cold!


----------



## april (Oct 17, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'm not. Maybe you should take a step back and see how you're coming off.
> 
> Sounds like you NEED a drink. Lmao.


I dislike boxed wine and canned meat...I'm just terrible. .lol 

No darling it's apparent that ur in greater need. ..I'm drunk on baby cuddles these days..


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 17, 2016)

Trimmed another plant.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 17, 2016)

april said:


> I dislike boxed wine and canned meat...I'm just terrible. .lol
> 
> No darling it's apparent that ur in greater need. ..I'm drunk on baby cuddles these days..


Sounds cool. 

It's not what you say it's how you say it. 

Also it's kinda funny to watch you throw a fit about boxed wine and be like "I don't drink". Lol. 

Whatever bro. 

I just got 2 separate PMs asking why you're acting all high and mighty. 

So it ain't just me.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 17, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3807462
> Trimmed another plant.


Growing 1/2lb trees huh Bob? Nice. I'm done getting my trim on today also. Started at 4am


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 17, 2016)

april said:


> I dislike boxed wine and canned meat...I'm just terrible. .lol
> 
> No darling it's apparent that ur in greater need. ..I'm drunk on baby cuddles these days..


Soooooo what have YOU accomplished today?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 17, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Growing 1/2lb trees huh Bob? Nice. I'm done getting my trim on today also. Started at 4am


Ha! Yeah man this plant gave up the goods! 8.3


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 17, 2016)

april said:


> Yuck...I hate the smell of canned meat sandwiches. .chili in a can ..seriously. .it's soo easy to make..and not get terrible shits..
> 
> Why so sensitive?


Yeah, I agree with a lot of the lower-end crap smelling like dog food and being of very poor quality, but _all _canned proteins, though? There are tinned and jarred items that are of exceedingly high quality: tunas, quail eggs, anchovy pastes, USDA meats intended for disaster relief, caviars, various forms of herring, etc.etc.
I'm not a big canned/processed food fan, but I'll certainly give credit where credit is due. There is a _reason_ that many of these nicer canned meats and sea proteins have been incredibly popular for generations - they _taste_ good and are of _good_ quality. 

Not a damned thing wrong with having a spare cupboard/larder (or three) stocked for the 'lean times'...


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 17, 2016)

I feel like this wine argument is all my fault. So, I am going to open another big box, take off my pants, and maybe run a few batches of bubble. Life is hard.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 17, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Tell me you like Dinty Moore beef stew though! Ah shit is that stuff the bomb. Even cold!


I remember that shit from HS days. Before microwaves. Had to heat in little sauce pan. And it had dumplings.


----------



## april (Oct 17, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Sounds cool.
> 
> It's not what you say it's how you say it.
> 
> ...


Ur talking about me in pm...lol 

Seriously u got ur period bro?


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 17, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I remember that shit from HS days. Before microwaves. Had to heat in little sauce pan. And it had dumplings.


Ah dude, it's so good. I haven't had any in quite a while due to my diet. Now i'm cringing for it though


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 17, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I remember that shit from HS days. Before microwaves. Had to heat in little sauce pan. And it had dumplings.


It's pretty awful, lol, but it becomes a damned gourmet dinner when the power is out for days and/or the bombs start falling.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 17, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> It's pretty awful, lol, but it becomes a damned gourmet dinner when the power is out for days and/or the bombs start falling.


It's always gourmet to me.
Along with a big ol tall glass of cold milk. Mmmmmm....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 17, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Yeah, I agree with a lot of the lower-end crap smelling like dog food and being of very poor quality, but _all _canned proteins, though? There are tinned and jarred items that are of exceedingly high quality: tunas, quail eggs, anchovy pastes, USDA meats intended for disaster relief, caviars, various forms of herring, etc.etc.
> I'm not a big canned/processed food fan, but I'll certainly give credit where credit is due. There is a _reason_ that many of these nicer canned meats and sea proteins have been incredibly popular for generations - they _taste_ good and are of _good_ quality.
> 
> Not a damned thing wrong with having a spare cupboard/larder (or three) stocked for the 'lean times'...
> ...


Had lobster paste in sardine like can from N.S., that stuff was pretty tasty on crackers. Used to bring home a dozen cans from vacation up there.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 17, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> It's pretty awful, lol, but it becomes a damned gourmet dinner when the power is out for days and/or the bombs start falling.


Or in high school when your parents were still working. Ah, the memories...


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 17, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Had lobster paste in sardine like can from N.S., that stuff was pretty tasty on crackers. Used to bring home a dozen cans from vacation up there.


I've still got some, heh. And some crap called 'lobster pate' that looks and smells more like cat shit.


----------



## april (Oct 17, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I feel like this wine argument is all my fault. So, I am going to open another big box, take off my pants, and maybe run a few batches of bubble. Life is hard.


Next time I'll pm my comments. .jeez..u try and have some fun and voila...sorry if I hurt ur man feelings with my offensive retort.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 17, 2016)

april said:


> Next time I'll pm my comments. .jeez..u try and have some fun and voila...sorry if I hurt ur man feelings with my offensive retort.


Fortunately cheap wine is like a force field. Even if I wanted to be offended, I am pretty sure I couldn't right now.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 17, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Or in high school when your parents were still working. Ah, the memories...


I'd come home, hit the shower, then roll a couple joints while I waited for my Banquet pot pie to finish.


----------



## april (Oct 17, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Tell me you like Dinty Moore beef stew though! Ah shit is that stuff the bomb. Even cold!


I'm not even going to google that..I'm sure everyone has different tastes. .but cold?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 17, 2016)

april said:


> Ur talking about me in pm...lol
> 
> Seriously u got ur period bro?


Nope. Talking on the line app with other members. We're laughing at you. :$


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 17, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Fortunately cheap wine is like a force field.



(Bumworm)


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 17, 2016)

I you canned a bunch of dicks I'd have no problems eating them when this country goes to shit next year.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 17, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I put up 4 new double spotlights up this year, so that's 8 bulbs total, all new in March...and 5 burned out already. Had to be a bad batch, all bought same day.
> 
> So I started replacing them with blue and green ones. Motion sensor, dusk to dawn, looks cool at night...but that could be why they're blowing? They burn dim until motion is detected when they come on full 100%. With wildlife passing through all night, lights are aways going from dim to bright.
> View attachment 3807460


That light looks almost exactly as the one I replaced, cuz it kept blowing bulbs lol.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 17, 2016)

Shit now we just need qwizo King up in here. 

The fraud trifecta. Lol


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 17, 2016)

I just found out that I can use moonshine for zippo-lighter fluid. What _can't _this stuff do?


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 17, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I just found out that I can use moonshine for zippo-lighter fluid. What _can't _this stuff do?


Fun fact:
Use bbq lighter fluid to clean sticky icky trimming hands
follow up with some denatured alcohol and clean as a whistle


----------



## april (Oct 17, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Nope. Talking on the line app with other members. We're laughing at you. :$


Having nothing better to do but talk about someone is funny...all because I dislike canned meat and boxed wine....lol carry on the convo about me..boy do I feel special. .anything juicy I should know ?


----------



## neosapien (Oct 17, 2016)

Well this is pretty awkward. Like the "your parents fighting on the way to church" kind of awkward.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 17, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Fun fact:
> Use bbq lighter fluid to clean sticky icky trimming hands
> follow up with some denatured alcohol and clean as a whistle


Good tip. Luckily @Unclebaldrick sent enough sauce to keep me in business for a good bit. 

 

smells so good, too.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 17, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Fun fact:
> Use bbq lighter fluid to clean sticky icky trimming hands
> follow up with some denatured alcohol and clean as a whistle


I don't mean to get all "I don't eat canned meat" on ya, but lighter fluid for the grill? Get a charcoal chimney bro


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 17, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I don't mean to get all "I don't eat canned meat" on ya, but lighter fluid for the grill? Get a charcoal chimney bro


I buy it for my trimmers, not the bbq


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 17, 2016)

Burpin' some jars...nice outdoor year here, global warming and elevated CO2 and all. 
 
I just shove 'em in front of the fan for a minute or 2...
 
Holy fuck, stinks in here all of a sudden.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 17, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I buy it for my trimmers, not the bbq


Gotcha


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 17, 2016)

april said:


> Having nothing better to do but talk about someone is funny...all because I dislike canned meat and boxed wine....lol carry on the convo about me..boy do I feel special. .anything juicy I should know ?


Look. All I said was you were coming off snobby. Wasn't trying to blow it into a big deal. 

We all have different tastes. 

I've never interacted with you before so I apologize if I came off as a dick too. 

I should save my hate for people who deserve it. 

Like Lou.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 17, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Hey! Leave me outta this. I haven't been fukcing with you, have I?
> 
> 
> We can always go back to the way it was a few months ago if you'd like?


I'm horrified, Gary. You see how much your trolling (lol) bothered me _then,_ aye? Stick with your set, you'll fare better.


----------



## sunni (Oct 17, 2016)

lets get this thread back on track please. 
go take your salty vaginas elsewhere


----------



## april (Oct 17, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Look. All I said was you were coming off snobby. Wasn't trying to blow it into a big deal.
> 
> We all have different tastes.
> 
> ...


This is like the 5th time u apologize for being a dick....



Let me guess ur box is now half empty?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 17, 2016)

Ok, so my lighter just blew up. Maybe not such a good idea after all.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 17, 2016)

april said:


> This is like the 5th time u apologize for being a dick....
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess ur box is now half empty?


I've never spoken to you bro.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 17, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Ok, so my lighter just blew up. Maybe not such a good idea after all.


Lmao! (You're ok rite)

I betcha that shine would work well as a hand cleaner?


----------



## neosapien (Oct 17, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Burpin' some jars...nice outdoor year here, global warming and elevated CO2 and all.
> View attachment 3807489
> I just shove 'em in front of the fan for a minute or 2...
> View attachment 3807492
> *Holy fuck, stinks in here all of a sudden.*


Combo of weed and canned meats.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 17, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Lmao! (You're ok rite)


Ya.  I'll live.

It smells like burnt hair in here... Uh-huh, you can literally take rusts spots off of a bumper with a couple squirts. Works as a killer degreaser, too..


----------



## neosapien (Oct 17, 2016)

And burnt hair.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 17, 2016)

It's getting all beat it 
up in here


----------



## sunni (Oct 17, 2016)

just curious what the fuck you people arent getting about stop?


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 17, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I don't mean to get all "I don't eat canned meat" on ya, but lighter fluid for the grill? Get a charcoal chimney bro


I use the 1st cuts for BBQ starter. Has methanol and acetone in it, can't drink it but why waste it? Good for cleaning greasy parts, killing bugs, carb cleaner. Great shit


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 17, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Ya.  I'll live.
> 
> It smells like burnt hair in here...


Burnt pubic hair?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 17, 2016)

fuck it


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 17, 2016)

@420God save this thread with man stuff


----------



## 420God (Oct 17, 2016)

Well today I replaced the front brake line that rusted through on our SUV, put new weather stripping on the garage doors and took another cow to butcher since we ate a whole one this summer.


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 17, 2016)

I'm waiting for my ex to come by and grab the rest of her stuff.. I shaved my balls just incase.

I'll let you know if I accomplished anything later


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 17, 2016)

420God said:


> Well today I replaced the front brake line that rusted through on our SUV, put new weather stripping on the garage doors and took another cow to butcher since *we ate a whole one this summer*.


Wow, I got goosebumps and a chubby


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 17, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> I'm waiting for my ex to come by and grab the rest of her stuff.. I shaved my balls just incase.
> 
> I'll let you know if I accomplished anything later


Eww. Why? I thought she was damaged goods.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 17, 2016)

@april forget them and their canned meat, muffin, i gotch your back


----------



## april (Oct 17, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> @april forget them and their canned meat, muffin, i gotch your back


I send u one pic of my baby and u post it...


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 17, 2016)

I am a disgusting and smelly human being. Thank you.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 17, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3807581
> 
> I am a disgusting and smelly human being. Thank you.


Efficient work station


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 17, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3807581
> 
> I am a disgusting and smelly human being. Thank you.


Smoking those *way* too low, man....you are huffing friggin couch foam.

Franzia, lol.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 17, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Smoking those *way* too low, man....you are huffing friggin couch foam.
> 
> Franzia, lol.


::hiccup::


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 17, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3807581
> 
> I am a disgusting and smelly human being. Thank you.


yeah, but at least i don't see no mirror


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 17, 2016)

@curious2garden - I feel like foster brooks right now...


BarnBuster said:


> yeah, but at least i don't see no mirror


I been a good boy all week.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 17, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3807581
> 
> I am a disgusting and smelly human being. Thank you.


Livin the high life....



+rep for Foster Brooks reference.


----------



## John Kitchen (Oct 17, 2016)

I played the hang drum.

I got a coffee.

I plan on going to the pool.

So many excites.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 17, 2016)

John Kitchen said:


> I played the hang drum.
> 
> I got a coffee.
> 
> ...


hello.

my name is unclebuck. but people call me zarabeth.

i am bisexual. i am a yoga instructor. i am a bisexual yoga instructor.

welcome.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 17, 2016)

John Kitchen said:


> I played the hang drum.
> 
> I got a coffee.
> 
> ...


Welcome to RIU yet another summer sock. I hope this incarnation of yours will at least have a better sense of humor than the last 12.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 17, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> hello.
> 
> my name is unclebuck. but people call me zarabeth.
> 
> ...


lol I just told my wife "uh oh uncle buck just introduced himself to a new member" she so couldn't give a fuck


----------



## John Kitchen (Oct 17, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Welcome to RIU yet another summer sock. I hope this incarnation of yours will at least have a better sense of humor than the last 12.





UncleBuck said:


> hello.
> 
> my name is unclebuck. but people call me zarabeth.
> 
> ...


Haha.

You make me lol.

Nice to meet you, zarabeth.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 17, 2016)

Summer sock beard play!

*choome*r
A person - usually male - who partakes in physical bonding by such means as cuddling, touching or mock-wrestling. Such actions are jocular and often done in high spirits, such as after a few drinks or in the sports changing rooms.
"That Tim is a real choomer - he keeps cuddling me."


----------



## John Kitchen (Oct 17, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Welcome to RIU yet another summer sock. I hope this incarnation of yours will at least have a better sense of humor than the last 12.


I'm still figuring this shit out man.

Forgive my noobiness.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 17, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> lol I just told my wife "uh oh uncle buck just introduced himself to a new member" she so couldn't give a fuck


Shows what she knows. For all we know this new one could _actually _win the Trump election for us.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 17, 2016)

John Kitchen said:


> I'm still figuring this shit out man.
> 
> Forgive my noobiness.


But were you here before, possibly in another form/capacity?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 17, 2016)

junk itchin'.


----------



## John Kitchen (Oct 17, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> But were you here before, possibly in another form/capacity?


No. 

I started a thread about The Undercover Stoner, which was apparently seen as Spam-esque.

My bads.


Otherwise I'm prettty much the new guy.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 17, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> @curious2garden - I feel like foster brooks right now...
> 
> 
> I been a good boy all week.


+ Rep, I'll remember it when I see it OMG, that was so funny. Thank you!


----------



## srh88 (Oct 17, 2016)

John Kitchen said:


> No.
> 
> I started a thread about The Undercover Stoner, which was apparently seen as Spam-esque.
> 
> ...


i believe him.. welcome to riu


----------



## John Kitchen (Oct 17, 2016)

Oh, on the subject of being the new guy and noobiness, how do I like a post?


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 17, 2016)

John Kitchen said:


> No.
> 
> I started a thread about The Undercover Stoner, which was apparently seen as Spam-esque.
> 
> ...


Ah, gotcha.

Well hullo.


----------



## John Kitchen (Oct 17, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Summer sock beard play!
> 
> *choome*r
> A person - usually male - who partakes in physical bonding by such means as cuddling, touching or mock-wrestling. Such actions are jocular and often done in high spirits, such as after a few drinks or in the sports changing rooms.
> "That Tim is a real choomer - he keeps cuddling me."


Although, choom is also a hawaiin term used in reference to pot. Ol' Bazza of the White House, being a former choomer himself, can affirm this.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 17, 2016)

John Kitchen said:


> Oh, on the subject of being the new guy and noobiness, how do I like a post?


The like button will become available to you after a little while. You'll see it on the bottom right of someone's post. Next to the reply button.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 17, 2016)

John Kitchen said:


> Although, choom is also a hawaiin term used in reference to pot. Ol' Bazza of the White House, being a former choomer himself, can affirm this.


Yep, slang for grass *and* pseudo-gay male cuddling. Whaddya know, eh?

"Former"? Nahhh, he's had to lay low to keep the peace with cuckservatives, believe me....


----------



## John Kitchen (Oct 17, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> The like button will become available to you after a little while. You'll see it on the bottom right of someone's post. Next to the reply button.


I see. Thanks man.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 17, 2016)

John Kitchen said:


> I see. Thanks man.


Don't take things too seriously around here; we're all basically assholes but goodhearted. Welcome to the gene pool


----------



## John Kitchen (Oct 17, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Don't take things too seriously around here; we're all basically assholes but goodhearted. Welcome to the gene pool


well then, I should fit right in.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 17, 2016)

I trimmed another plant.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 17, 2016)

John Kitchen said:


> well then, I should fit right in.


We shall see won't we


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 17, 2016)

I cleaned out the pots, sprayed down the tents with some bleach. Celebrating with my 14th glass of Zinfandels. Accomplishing. Winning. I do that shit.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 17, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3807662
> I trimmed another plant.


Looking good dude


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 17, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3807681
> 
> I cleaned out the pots, sprayed down the tents with some bleach. Celebrating with my 14th glass of Zinfandels. *Accomplishing. Winning. I do that shit*.


And oh so well.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 17, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3807681
> 
> I cleaned out the pots, sprayed down the tents with some bleach. Celebrating with my 14th glass of Zinfandels. Accomplishing. Winning. I do that shit.


Cabernet over here.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 17, 2016)

Chopped more plants.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 17, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Cabernet over here.


here as well


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 17, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3807707 View attachment 3807708 View attachment 3807712
> Chopped more plants.


Nice. What is the 3rd one?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 17, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Nice. What is the 3rd one?


Exactly my question


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 17, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Exactly my question


No kidding; it is boo dee ful


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 17, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Nice. What is the 3rd one?


Thanks guys! Third one is east coast cookie wreck from cannaventure.

East coast sour diesel X cookies X trainwreck.

Run her a few times. Got a sour lime cookie funk thing going on.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 17, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Thanks guys! Third one is east coast cookie wreck from cannaventure.
> 
> East coast sour diesel X cookies X trainwreck.
> 
> Run her a few times. Got a sour lime cookie funk thing going on.


YES I knew there were cookies in there!!


----------



## cindysid (Oct 17, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3807707 View attachment 3807708 View attachment 3807712
> Chopped more plants.


Beautiful!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 17, 2016)

cindysid said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks I appreciate it. 

Grew herself practically though.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 18, 2016)

@Blue Wizard I wear ladies underwaers underneath my boxers cause it made me feel good on the inside.It's not just only girls that just wanna have [email protected]@@!!!!!!!! I'm am not ashamed anymore. I love you baby,.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 18, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> @Blue Wizard I wear ladies underwaers underneath my boxers cause it makes me feel good on the inside.It's not just only girls that just wanna have [email protected]@@!!!!!!!!


Awe.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 18, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> Awe.


I love you sooo soo soo much.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 18, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I love you sooo soo soo much.


I love you too sugar booger. I'd write some kinda sappy poem right here but I iz still half asleep and the words aren't working for me right now.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 18, 2016)

You put background vocals in just the right places. That's ok, cause the chorus is cominig up again now.

Right about this some asshole will be drawing a bi fat fucking line on the back sleeve.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 18, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> I love you too sugar booger. I'd write some kinda sappy poem right here but I iz still half asleep and the words aren't working for me right now.


Marry me so I can be a happy dude.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 18, 2016)

dont shoot up alone. pulmonary wrath it wont let you go.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 18, 2016)

throw it all away
richie hung himself they fly by is death hte final high?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 18, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Marry me so I can be a happy dude.


I need to find a dress.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 18, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> I need to find a dress.


I will dress you up in my headstupid.you guys want music? I will make you cute shows over


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 18, 2016)

thas t is. jawbreaker is next, i just saw hem rape her in front of the group


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 18, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Eww. Why? I thought she was damaged goods.


Maybe I have a thing for damaged goods..


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 18, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Yeah, I agree with a lot of the lower-end crap smelling like dog food and being of very poor quality, but _all _canned proteins, though? There are tinned and jarred items that are of exceedingly high quality: tunas, quail eggs, anchovy pastes, USDA meats intended for disaster relief, caviars, various forms of herring, etc.etc.
> I'm not a big canned/processed food fan, but I'll certainly give credit where credit is due. There is a _reason_ that many of these nicer canned meats and sea proteins have been incredibly popular for generations - they _taste_ good and are of _good_ quality.
> 
> Not a damned thing wrong with having a spare cupboard/larder (or three) stocked for the 'lean times'...
> ...


We keep a couple hundred pounds of beans, rice and other grains and beans. Can vegetables and game meat.

I figure I can feed my family for a year on stored goods, indefinitely with our canning equipment.

My dad was raised in a one room dirt floor shack. I was raised a certain way because of it.


----------



## John Kitchen (Oct 18, 2016)

I did this, at an ungodly hour of the morning. 

Feel free to critique.

I have to go save people's lives now. SHHHH.....

http://theundercoverstoner.typepad.com/the_undercover_stoner/2016/10/when-your-southern-baptist-mom-asks-you-for-drug-advice.html


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 18, 2016)

John Kitchen said:


> I did this, at an ungodly hour of the morning.
> 
> Feel free to critique.
> 
> ...


You did what?

This site is 18+.


----------



## 420God (Oct 18, 2016)

Done with work, now I'm roofing the backside of the barn.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 18, 2016)

Got a big ole Cortisone shot in the middle knuckle of my dominant hand.

Damn I hate needles.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 18, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Got a big ole Cortisone shot in the middle knuckle of my dominant hand.
> 
> Damn I hate needles.


Don't do the shots. In the long run it does more damage.


----------



## John Kitchen (Oct 18, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> You did what?
> 
> This site is 18+.



I philosophosized about weed.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 18, 2016)

John Kitchen said:


> I philosophosized about weed.


What?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 18, 2016)

John Kitchen said:


> I philosophosized about weed.


You created that site or just the current story?


----------



## 420God (Oct 18, 2016)

Pebbles came to see what I was doing as I finished up the roof.


----------



## John Kitchen (Oct 18, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> You created that site or just the current story?


Nah, I promo for The Undercover Stoner... he has to have his identity kept secret an all.

There's some hatin' motherfuckers out there.

So this morning I just edited the story, played the drum.

Got a coffee.

Fucked around the pool.

Now I'm on break.


----------



## John Kitchen (Oct 18, 2016)

420God said:


> Pebbles came to see what I was doing as I finished up the roof.
> 
> View attachment 3808347



I live on a farm, in outback australia, currently in my kitted out '77 hiace. 

Black cockatoo's have been hangin around lately. It's pretty cool.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 18, 2016)

420God said:


> Pebbles came to see what I was doing as I finished up the roof.
> 
> View attachment 3808347


Still no flying ability? Looks healthy.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 18, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Still no flying ability? Looks healthy.


even tiny bird brain realizes @420God is a soft touch


----------



## neosapien (Oct 18, 2016)

John Kitchen said:


> I live on a farm, in outback australia, currently in my kitted out '77 hiace.
> 
> Black cockatoo's have been hangin around lately. It's pretty cool.


Pics of your Australian Outback farm pretty please. With a cherry on top. Or you're a nance named Johnny living in your mom's basement who has no authority or right to quote our 420God on farms.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 18, 2016)

Also pretty sure I accomplished nothing today. To be on topic.


----------



## 420God (Oct 18, 2016)

pabloesqobar said:


> Still no flying ability? Looks healthy.


Pebbles can fly, Rocky can't. His wing is fused forever but he's living a good life. I made him a spiral staircase for him to go up and down from his cage as he pleases. There's a pic a few pages back of his setup in my garage. He spends a lot of time walking around the farmyard looking for the perfect stones to eat, the other animals get along with him great.


----------



## John Kitchen (Oct 18, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Pics of your Australian Outback farm pretty please. With a cherry on top. Or you're a nance named Johnny living in your mom's basement who has no authority or right to quote our 420God on farms.



Haha, sure man. Give me a bit, i'm about to head off to work.

So I'll be a nance till then I suppose.

-sincerely,

A nance named johnny living in his van, by the river, in the outback.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 18, 2016)

@420God Your life is very circular and very balanced. Mending the living. And ferrying the dead.


----------



## John Kitchen (Oct 18, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Pics of your Australian Outback farm pretty please. With a cherry on top. Or you're a nance named Johnny living in your mom's basement who has no authority or right to quote our 420God on farms.


I present, Bridgeview Farm, in Bourke NSW, Gateway nto the Outback.

GTG!!!

(Even threw in a duck face for ya!!)


----------



## neosapien (Oct 18, 2016)

John Kitchen said:


> I present, Bridgeview Farm, in Bourke NSW, Gateway nto the Outback.
> 
> GTG!!!
> 
> (Even threw in a duck face for ya!!)


Sweet. Why doesn't that work with women? Well I gladly eat my humble pie and rescind my nance comment. Thanks for playing bro.


----------



## John Kitchen (Oct 19, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Sweet. Why doesn't that work with women? Well I gladly eat my humble pie and rescind my nance comment. Thanks for playing bro.


if you ask nicely ill show you my tits too


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 19, 2016)

John Kitchen said:


> Haha, sure man. Give me a bit, i'm about to head off to work.
> 
> So I'll be a nance till then I suppose.
> 
> ...


Excellent quals for a motivational speaker


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 19, 2016)

John Kitchen said:


> if you ask nicely ill show you my tits too


This guy might very well be a worthy second for our dear departed lost paddy Growan, peace be upon him


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 19, 2016)

Well I havent done much and I don't have much planned. 

Well I have accomplished getting drunk and I even cooked breakfast. 

It was in that order as well.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 19, 2016)

John Kitchen said:


> I present, Bridgeview Farm, in Bourke NSW, Gateway nto the Outback.


looking at the pics, the first thing i expected to see were kangaroos, hows that for a stereotypical Yank?


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 19, 2016)

I woke up, dropped a deuce, grabbed a mug of coffee, lit a cig, then cried like a little girl 'cause my bff Pinworm died. Again. Not a great start to the day...


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 19, 2016)

Chick downstairs brought in donuts.. I ate every one I could and blamed it on a fat fuck Stan 

Everyone's pissed at Stan.


I had a salad to cover my tracks it was good but fuck those donuts where awesome


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 19, 2016)

Poor fat fuck stan


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 19, 2016)

sour cream sugar glazed 

downtown donut faktory has deez donuts avail bet 1 - 2 am.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 19, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> I woke up, dropped a deuce, grabbed a mug of coffee, lit a cig, then cried like a little girl 'cause my bff Pinworm died. Again. Not a great start to the day...


I hope that's a joke.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 19, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I hope that's a joke.


He got banned again


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 19, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> He got banned again


Lol. That's pin.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 19, 2016)

@srh88 

i fixed a leaky bath tub. watch your back. i am cumming for you.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> @srh88
> 
> i fixed a leaky bath tub. wash your back. i am cumming for you.


fify


----------



## srh88 (Oct 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> @srh88
> 
> i fixed a leaky bath tub. watch your back. i am cumming for you.


drain or leaking through the diverter? and its on sir, i need to know where you live so i can move my business there. may the best contractor win 
weirdly enough, after i built that chimney to help out a mason dude, ive been getting a lot of masonry jobs. probably doing about as much masonry as plumbing now lol. if the guy i helped out finds out im taking his customers, he might get a little butt hurt


----------



## srh88 (Oct 19, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> fify


i thought he was going to wash my back in the tub he fixed.........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 19, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i thought he was going to wash my back in the tub he fixed.........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


Sometimes Buck is a selfish lover; betcha he said he had candy too


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 19, 2016)

srh88 said:


> drain or leaking through the diverter? and its on sir, i need to know where you live so i can move my business there. may the best contractor win
> weirdly enough, after i built that chimney to help out a mason dude, ive been getting a lot of masonry jobs. probably doing about as much masonry as plumbing now lol. if the guy i helped out finds out im taking his customers, he might get a little butt hurt


it was a fucked to hell gasket on the back of the knob thingy. 

i don't know what your stupid plumbing words mean.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> it was a fucked to hell gasket on the back of the knob thingy.
> 
> i don't know what your stupid plumbing words mean.


thats the diverter lol.. diverts the water from hot and cold


----------



## srh88 (Oct 19, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Sometimes Buck is a selfish lover; betcha he said he had candy too


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 19, 2016)

srh88 said:


> thats the diverter lol.. diverts the water from hot and cold


here in america we call it a gasket thing.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> here in america we call it a gasket thing.


you might be cumming for me.. but youre not cumming fast enough lol. 
never trust that weird rubber gasket thingy alone, they are junk... caulk it too


----------



## neosapien (Oct 19, 2016)

John Kitchen said:


> if you ask nicely ill show you my tits too


So uh, roses are red, violets are blue, can I see your tits, is that nice enough for you?


----------



## John Kitchen (Oct 19, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> looking at the pics, the first thing i expected to see were kangaroos, hows that for a stereotypical Yank?


Don't worry, when I first came to Australia 8 years ago I didnt even know that it snows in australia. 

WHAT. THE. FUCK.

Yup.

But I'm originall a Tennessee boy... roundaboutly anyway.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 19, 2016)

John Kitchen said:


> if you ask nicely ill show you my tits too





neosapien said:


> So uh, roses are red, violets are blue, can I see your tits, is that nice enough for you?


uh, John, i don't know how things are down under but around here, those monkey's are sneaky titty twisters, just sayin'


----------



## John Kitchen (Oct 19, 2016)

neosapien said:


> So uh, roses are red, violets are blue, can I see your tits, is that nice enough for you?


Well shit, I didn't actually 'spect you to ask. :-/


----------



## John Kitchen (Oct 19, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> uh, John, i don't know how things are down under but around here, those monkey's are sneaky titty twisters, just sayin'
> 
> 
> Haha, hell yeah. From where are you?


----------



## neosapien (Oct 19, 2016)

John Kitchen said:


> Well shit, I didn't actually 'spect you to ask. :-/


Hi, I'm Neo. I'm not shy.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 19, 2016)

Been playing with my cock again today. Got a new one. A black cock. already two foot high and hasn't even grown spurs yet. Had to choke my other one. He got too mean.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 19, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Been playing with my cock again today. Got a new one. A black cock. already two foot high and hasn't even grown spurs yet. Had to choke my other one. He got too mean.


Soups on!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 19, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Soups on!


I like to eat cock.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 19, 2016)

LOL


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 19, 2016)

Well I didn't kill anyone today. Mostly because that crew didn't oblige me by showing up like they were supposed to. It's bad enough they do a shitty half assed job that I have to go back and fix every time they come but they stole some of my tools. I wanted blood when I found out but they were long gone by then.

Money well spent too. The head office won't approve anymore repairs because they blew their budgets on these ass hats and they didn't even finish a single apartment, let alone the 3 they promised to have done by last week.

Oh, and they ruined the carpet in one by getting paint all over it, and spread tile glue in another apartment in 3 rooms and a hallway and left it. It's not even tacky anymore and they didn't spread most of it, so there are spots where it's nearly an inch tall and they got big globs of it all over the walls they just painted. They also fixed a hole in an upstairs bathroom floor where the wood had rotted out with cement. You can't make this shit up.

They did a bunch of other stuff too but I didn't want to write you guys a novel.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 19, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Been playing with my cock again today. Got a new one. A black cock. already two foot high and hasn't even grown spurs yet. Had to choke my other one. He got too mean.


I had to choke my cock just today. He woke up mean and ready for a fight. I had to punch him almost 100 times before he backed down. Tough little fucker...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 19, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> I had to choke my cock just today. He woke up mean and ready for a fight...


Its a regular thing for me. 











Wrestling and eating cock.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 19, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I like to eat cock.


Now you have me wondering if I eat cock.

How would one know if he was eating cock?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 19, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Now you have me wondering if I eat cock.
> 
> How would one know if he was eating cock?


Cock has a unique taste and throat feel. You know when you're eating cock.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 19, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Cock has a unique taste and throat feel. You know when you're eating cock.


Especially when all that cum squirts out of it.

I mean.. uh... (insert innuendo here)


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 19, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> Especially when all that cum squirts out of it.
> 
> I mean.. uh... (insert innuendo here)


The spitting cock.

I like fighting spitting cock.

Makes a good meal.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 19, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Its a regular thing for me.
> Wrestling and eating cock.


You're SO lucky. If I could eat my cock, I'd almost never punch him. Must take years to learn to eat your own cock...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 19, 2016)

Wait... Are you guys talking about birds here??? If so, me, too


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 19, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Must take years to learn to eat your own cock...


Either you can or you can't. I don't think it can be 'learned'.

But you should know if you're eating cock first.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 19, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> You're SO lucky. If I could eat my cock, I'd almost never punch him. Must take years to learn to eat your own cock...


I was always interested in eating cock. I would think about it for hours on end. 

It came quit natural to eat my own cock.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 19, 2016)

penis


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 19, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3809248


I got some of those to.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 19, 2016)

Not to change the "cock" subject but after my Cort shot yesterday I was going to take to doc's advice & take it easy, pack my hand in ice & relax for the rest of the day after 1400, soooo right as I'm getting ready to leave one of our "Good" customers comes in with a rush job to overhaul a hydraulic motor that had been on deck of a 100' trawler for at least 20 years - of course he "needs it ASAP". So my hand not feeling all that bad (thanks Lidocane) & having no one else in the shop that knows how to do it I proceed to beat the thing into submission. Got her done in about an hour and a half - today it feels as though my hand has been slammed repeatedly in a car door FML.
Came home early, took a hydro & a nap with the (large) puppy.

On a positive note, a huge belated thank you to Phil in Costa Rica for hosting us at Algo Mas. What a memory.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 19, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not to change the "cock" subject but after my Cort shot yesterday I was going to take to doc's advice & take it easy, pack my hand in ice & relax for the rest of the day after 1400, soooo right as I'm getting ready to leave one of our "Good" customers comes in with a rush job to overhaul a hydraulic motor that had been on deck of a 100' trawler for at least 20 years - of course he "needs it ASAP". So my hand not feeling all that bad (thanks Lidocane) & having no one else in the shop that knows how to do it I proceed to beat the thing into submission. Got her done in about an hour and a half - today it feels as though my hand has been slammed repeatedly in a car door FML.
> Came home early, took a hydro & a nap with the (large) puppy.
> 
> On a positive note, a huge belated thank you to Phil in Costa Rica for hosting us at Algo Mas. What a memory.
> ...


Wow. I need a vacation.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 19, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Either you can or you can't. I don't think it can be 'learned'.
> 
> But you should know if you're eating cock first.


http://videosift.com/video/SNL-Will-Ferrel-Autofellates-in-Yoga-Class


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Don't do the shots. In the long run it does more damage.


Yes and no  If you are going to have surgery on it don't do the injections. If you aren't then go for the corticosteroid. 



neosapien said:


> Pics of your Australian Outback farm pretty please. With a cherry on top. Or you're a nance named Johnny living in your mom's basement who has no authority or right to quote our 420God on farms.


LOL Too true, I am very intrigued by the mention of black Palm's, pics please.

Long ass day today. My poor dog got an abscessed anal gland and had to have emergency surgery last night. Since he was going under for a general I had them clean his teeth. He ended up losing a tooth. Poor guy hurts both coming and going.


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 19, 2016)

It's nuts how much cock talk a forum full of dudes can cum up with


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 19, 2016)

My nuts are always cumming up with crazy stuff though


----------



## lokie (Oct 19, 2016)

News flash. Pussy teases cock!


----------



## John Kitchen (Oct 20, 2016)

So this farm, belongs to my girlfriends family, and guess what I just found in an old shed? An equally old bottle of dexamphetamine.

Never being one to er on the side of caution, Ive been railing that shit for about the past 10. 

Fuck you sleep.


----------



## John Kitchen (Oct 20, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Wait... Are you guys talking about birds here??? If so, me, too


Cockatoo's pigeons and soup mate.

Get with the program.


----------



## John Kitchen (Oct 20, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> It's nuts how much cock talk a forum full of dudes can cum up with


What the dick and balls are you talking about?


----------



## John Kitchen (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks safe to me.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 20, 2016)

Gross


----------



## John Kitchen (Oct 20, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Gross


Thats what I thought.

But hey, it sure is a hoot. Goddamn, is it almost 1am already?!

I usually stick to the herb, buit hey, Im not one to pass up a little bit of experimenting.


----------



## John Kitchen (Oct 20, 2016)

John Kitchen said:


> Thats what I thought.
> 
> But hey, it sure is a hoot. Goddamn, is it almost 1am already?!
> 
> I usually stick to the herb, buit hey, Im not one to pass up a little bit of experimenting.



Especially when it's free.

And It makes me reply to my own messages.

Ok.

I'll stop now,.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 20, 2016)

John Kitchen said:


> Especially when it's free.
> 
> And It makes me reply to my own messages.
> 
> ...



I just hate the whole amphetamine class..
Give me anything else

But have fun..


----------



## John Kitchen (Oct 20, 2016)

John Kitchen said:


> Looks safe to me.



Damn. I look like a hobo. Especially holding a crusty bottle of pills.

But then again, I do live in a van...by the river.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 20, 2016)

I went out late and had huevos rancheros. Accomplished a nice conversation over food and drinks. 

I also fed the strays that hang around. They are super cute


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 20, 2016)

John Kitchen said:


> Cockatoo's pigeons and soup mate.
> 
> Get with the program.


You mentioned black palms, pics please.


----------



## The303Yeti (Oct 20, 2016)

Pulled my last plant 2 days ago and went up gem hunting today. Had 2 detectives show up at my door because someone called saying I was growing. I live in a legal state!!! Wtf


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Oct 20, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Yes and no  If you are going to have surgery on it don't do the injections. If you aren't then go for the corticosteroid.
> 
> 
> LOL Too true, I am very intrigued by the mention of black Palm's, pics please.
> ...




my ex had that too


----------



## John Kitchen (Oct 20, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> You mentioned black palms, pics please.


Well, I'm no photographer, I'm workin with a busted up Huawei and an acer notebook, but next time I see em I'll try and get video or something.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 21, 2016)

That was ~20hrs ago with 10 prior




Allspice clove Cinnamon stick and sugars.. Iwas thinking nutmeg or something but this the recipe






Still needs to be blended more..and cook 4hrs to thicken


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 21, 2016)

I still have a bushel left.
Ciders pies and whatever else I think of galore!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 21, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> .......snip.....
> 
> Allspice clove Cinnamon stick and sugars.. Iwas thinking nutmeg or something but this the recipe
> 
> .......snip........


Try adding a little mace next time and a little ground fresh ginger.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 21, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Try adding a little mace next time and a little ground fresh ginger.


Or Mary Ann


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 21, 2016)

It does need a lil something...

Delicious tho



Maybe I'll take a sample and play with.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 21, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Or Mary Ann
> View attachment 3810570


Lol.
+


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 21, 2016)

So, as I continue to stall on starting the bar in the gameroom, we've been stripping some old furniture laying around my place. This was an old little bookshelf made by my grandfather. It had 10 coats of paint, but some nice wood underneath. Stripped and after discovering a red hue to the wood, stained with Zar merlot. Grain nicer to the naked eye


Also, did this old baby chair that came out nice, might look good in bathroom corner as bathroom trim is all Zar merlot

Also did this old little table that was also covered with multiple coats of paint and had a shelf added to the bottom. Tore off silly shelf, stripped and stained with leftover pecan stain

Came out nice too.

Tediously over a couple days stripped this old 3 section portable privacy screen made by my father in law. He died young long before I met the wife, so I figured it would be nice to restore. It had so many coats of paint the slats were sealed...stripped and stained merlot also. It's kinda cool and may wind up by the basement shower area. Has a distressed look, the slats are thin, you can't sand them away to nothing


My secret stash of finished things...if the wife sees them, she gets bossy about where they should go. Lol. So they can hide out in the shed a while until I put them somewhere permanent.

I have to start the bar soon. I think I've got a good mental plan, still tweaking the fine points.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 21, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> It does need a lil something...
> 
> Delicious tho
> 
> ...


Yeah just liked baked beans. You are always chasing that missing something LOL It looked good.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 21, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So, as I continue to stall on starting the bar in the gameroom, we've been stripping some old furniture laying around my place. This was an old little bookshelf made by my grandfather. It had 10 coats of paint, but some nice wood underneath. Stripped and after discovering a red hue to the wood, stained with Zar merlot. Grain nicer to the naked eye
> View attachment 3810701
> View attachment 3810702
> Also, did this old baby chair that came out nice, might look good in bathroom corner as bathroom trim is all Zar merlot
> ...


Back in the day my hubby used to bring home whatever the stripper was they used on the airframes. It was wickedly good. The strippers today should be sued for false advertising. I guess our generation was lucky all our kids didn't have three eyes or something. You do very nice work, giving our @420God a run for his money LOL


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 21, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Back in the day my hubby used to bring home whatever the stripper was they used on the airframes. It was wickedly good. The strippers today should be sued for false advertising. I guess our generation was lucky all our kids didn't have three eyes or something. You do very nice work, giving our @420God a run for his money LOL


Anybody can strip furniture. It's funny you mention airframe stripping though because I use what's labeled as 'Aircraft Stripper' in big bold letters...

but the fine print says 'not for use on aircraft'...not that I have any aircraft laying around.

Works nice on wood though, bubbles it up and you can scrape it off with a wide scraper into a bag. My stuff might not strip aircraft, but it burns skin pretty quick I found out. Ouch.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 21, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Anybody can strip furniture. It's funny you mention airframe stripping though because I use what's labeled as 'Aircraft Stripper' in big bold letters...
> 
> but the fine print says 'not for use on aircraft'...not that I have any aircraft laying around.
> 
> Works nice on wood though, bubbles it up and you can scrape it off with a wide scraper into a bag. My stuff might not strip aircraft, but it burns skin pretty quick I found out. Ouch.


Possibly they still allow 'real' chemicals outside of california. In the land of the politically correct we are not allowed to have real chemicals.

LOL next time I have to strip something I'll see if I can get it smuggled in from YOU he he......


----------



## justugh (Oct 21, 2016)

today 

i filed for 110k ira to be paid out to me with no withholdings 
i contacted a insurance group that told me i had to contact my fathers old job becuase they keep the reacords for the insurance 

i made a choice that my older brother has gone completely evil and is only worried about the money he can get out of my fathers death ......i now have no family .....i am alone and truely scared what is going to happen as i have no one i can count on


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 21, 2016)

justugh said:


> today
> 
> i filed for 110k ira to be paid out to me with no withholdings
> i contacted a insurance group that told me i had to contact my fathers old job becuase they keep the reacords for the insurance
> ...


Was that $ tax deferred? If it was, Uncle Sam wants $15-20k off the top April 15th.


----------



## justugh (Oct 21, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Was that $ tax deferred? If it was, Uncle Sam wants $15-20k off the top April 15th.


well i am thinking of telling uncle sam i give up my usa citzenship go tax someone else i am a illegal now send INS after me 

or they are going to get paid from illegal drug money .....as the federal thinks weed is illegal but the state i will be in is legal 

i asked about this in the breif case section .......i get the cash i am using it all to buy land under a llc


----------



## dangledo (Oct 21, 2016)

trees, sod, mulch, rock etc.... just another day


lil jerky @ god style. never done a ground meat jerky but has turned out amazing so far. 2#'s this rip. dozens more to fine tune. teriyaki and a salt and pepper. 
 

 

Bachelor party tomorrow for a good friend so im hititing the bank early for some ones. airbnb in STL for 20+ should be interesting.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 21, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Back in the day my hubby used to bring home whatever the stripper was they used on the airframes. It was wickedly good. The strippers today should be sued for false advertising. I guess our generation was lucky all our kids didn't have three eyes or something. You do very nice work, giving our @420God a run for his money LOL


It is good. The stuff we used on airframes would burn to the bone. Serious care and protective gear is needed. Melts the paint right off. 

They were trying to phase it out.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 21, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> It is good. The stuff we used on airframes would burn to the bone. Serious care and protective gear is needed. Melts the paint right off.
> 
> They were trying to phase it out.


Most amazing shit ever, if you wanted to get rid of paint that was the stuff! What is it @cannabineer says, it's either effective or outlawed? Is that it 'neer?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 22, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So, as I continue to stall on starting the bar in the gameroom, we've been stripping some old furniture laying around my place. This was an old little bookshelf made by my grandfather. It had 10 coats of paint, but some nice wood underneath. Stripped and after discovering a red hue to the wood, stained with Zar merlot. Grain nicer to the naked eye
> View attachment 3810701
> View attachment 3810702
> Also, did this old baby chair that came out nice, might look good in bathroom corner as bathroom trim is all Zar merlot
> ...


I must ask ... did that Zar merlot come in a bottle or a box?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 22, 2016)

dangledo said:


> trees, sod, mulch, rock etc.... just another day
> 
> 
> lil jerky @ god style. never done a ground meat jerky but has turned out amazing so far. 2#'s this rip. dozens more to fine tune. teriyaki and a salt and pepper.
> ...


God's jerky was a very tasty treat!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 22, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Most amazing shit ever, if you wanted to get rid of paint that was the stuff! What is it @cannabineer says, it's either effective or outlawed? Is that it 'neer?


 Lol yup
"A chemical (or weapon or keynote speech or) is either useful ... or it's safe." I seriously annoyed a high school teacher with that chestnut.

Ahh, I miss real paint and its associated toothy stripper. The modern ones contain methylene chloride with chaperone diluents like alcohol and the ubiquitous "petroleum distillate". The old stuff was 80% chloroform, 20% U-boat bilge fumes and the remaining 10% Chuck Norris.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 22, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Lol yup
> "A chemical (or weapon or keynote speech or) is either useful ... or it's safe." I seriously annoyed a high school teacher with that chestnut.
> 
> Ahh, I miss real paint and its associated toothy stripper. The modern ones contain methylene chloride with chaperone diluents like alcohol and the ubiquitous "petroleum distillate". The old stuff was 80% chloroform, 20% U-boat bilge fumes and the remaining 10% Chuck Norris.


LOL 1, 1, 1-


----------



## 420God (Oct 22, 2016)

Most of the chemicals/cleaners we can buy here says not for sale in California, the paint I used on the truck for example. We don't even have emissions tests for our vehicles up here.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 22, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> LOL 1, 1, 1-


YESSS 1,1,1-trichloroethane. My uncle in Vienna had bottle of it. It was a superior dry cleaning and degreasing fluid, now banned by a phalanx of international law. It was useful after all.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 22, 2016)

420God said:


> Most of the chemicals/cleaners we can buy here says not for sale in California, the paint I used on the truck for example. We don't even have emissions tests for our vehicles up here.


Well it is God's country after all


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 22, 2016)

I've got a patch of rocks I strip furniture on if the need arises... Nothing will grow there long after I die, I know it's bad and I'm a horrible person but I just use stripper and a power washer.. It works fucking amazing. It also raises the grain so I can hit it with a fine orbital while wet. Power tools. Man stuff.

In the same breath I'm going to look at Harley Quinn outfits today haha


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 22, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> I've got a patch of rocks I strip furniture on if the need arises... Nothing will grow there long after I die, I know it's bad and I'm a horrible person but I just use stripper and a power washer.. It works fucking amazing. It also raises the grain so I can hit it with a fine orbital while wet. Power tools. Man stuff.
> 
> In the same breath I'm going to look at Harley Quinn outfits today haha


 I bet you have also power-washed the odd stripper.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 22, 2016)

Addendum to above tales of chlorinated solvents.

When I was in grad school, one of my labmates was a fairly acerbic Indian. One day he dumped an entire liter of methylene chloride on his pants. There was no hesitation ... he stripped. Even so, know that methylene chloride is like Icy Hot blended with police-grade pepper spray and it penetrates skin fast. So this guy danced and yodeled for a minute until his entire Gentleman's Area cooled down to merely yellow hot.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 22, 2016)

speaking of strippers.


----------



## 420God (Oct 22, 2016)

dangledo said:


> speaking of strippers.
> 
> View attachment 3811454


Have fun tonight! Don't get in too much trouble.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 22, 2016)

420God said:


> Most of the chemicals/cleaners we can buy here says not for sale in California, the paint I used on the truck for example. We don't even have emissions tests for our vehicles up here.


 I have half that. My county does not do emissions tests; it is like a refuge for old carbureted pickups with an oil habit.

We can't get the good chems but Nevada is 3 hours to the east


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 22, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I must ask ... did that Zar merlot come in a bottle or a box?


strangely, a can... but there's a definite problem with the bouquet.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 22, 2016)

420God said:


> Have fun tonight! Don't get in too much trouble.



only rule my wife threw out there was 'no strippers at where youre staying'

oh and dont lose all your shit. 

going to throw down a good base of burger, fries, a few kabobs and some shrimp to start with at 'fast eddies'. no booze, just beer. gotta stick to beer. 

@GreatwhiteNorth


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 22, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> strangely, a can... but there's a definite problem with the bouquet.
> 
> View attachment 3811459


 In a box that wouldn't have happened


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 22, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Lol yup
> "A chemical (or weapon or keynote speech or) is either useful ... or it's safe." I seriously annoyed a high school teacher with that chestnut.
> 
> Ahh, I miss real paint and its associated toothy stripper. The modern ones contain methylene chloride with chaperone diluents like alcohol and the ubiquitous "petroleum distillate". The old stuff was 80% chloroform, 20% U-boat bilge fumes and the remaining 10% Chuck Norris.


This is the best I can find
  

There's a lot of 'do not this and do not that', but they won't say what's in it.

 

Scrubbing bubbles?


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 22, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> YESSS 1,1,1-trichloroethane. My uncle in Vienna had bottle of it. It was a superior dry cleaning and degreasing fluid, now banned by a phalanx of international law. It was useful after all.


I loved that shit! Interesting things happened with TCE


----------



## neosapien (Oct 22, 2016)

Strippers are so messy. I just like taking the wood in my hand and finishing the job myself. And you don't have to deal with the bullshit of "I'm only doing this to pay my way through college". Wait, what are we talking about?


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 22, 2016)

Went to the costume store to see two bros and I mean bros buying harley quinn outfits! So fuck that if those idiots can think of it there will be a ton of them... I made a game time decision and got this.
then I threw the rest over the fake wall insuring I'll be the only one boning around

I'll get a better skull mask though..


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 22, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Went to the costume store to see two bros and I mean bros buying harley quinn outfits! So fuck that if those idiots can think of it there will be a ton of them... I made a game time decision and got this.View attachment 3811601
> then I threw the rest over the fake wall insuring I'll be the only one boning around
> 
> I'll get a better skull mask though..


Lol ya bro

*"Harley Quinn Is Known To Be Quite Vexing And The Year’s Most Popular Halloween Costume*

JOSH KURP

1 DAY AGO"
Pretty popular right now


----------



## neosapien (Oct 22, 2016)

I'd be like, you're sure it's dead right? Before I took my pic lol. 

I think bear is the only thing I haven't eaten.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 22, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Went to the costume store to see two bros and I mean bros buying harley quinn outfits! So fuck that if those idiots can think of it there will be a ton of them... I made a game time decision and got this.
> 
> then I threw the rest over the fake wall insuring I'll be the only one boning around
> 
> I'll get a better skull mask though..


Booooo!






All that build up for nothing.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 22, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I'd be like, you're sure it's dead right? Before I took my pic lol.
> 
> I think bear is the only thing I haven't eaten.


 And I am soooo offended.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 22, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Jaysus! I get raccoons, coyotes and twice in 35 yrs a mountain lion. What does the state do with it's "share"?


I cannot bear to imagine.

My son says "sounds grizzly"


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 22, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I cannot bear to imagine.
> 
> My son says "sounds grizzly"


You have no shame LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 22, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> You have no shame LOL


 I do too. But I AIN'T breaking the seal yet. It is shame vintage '67.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 22, 2016)

I actually did accomplish something other than talking shit on the internet today. Sometimes I actually do grow weed. And sometimes I actually don't kill it just long enough to kill it. And that's what I did accomplished tonight. Kosher Kush. Many thanks to the souls that helped me achieve this great goal of having smoke in the upcoming offseason. You know who you are. I came back full circle and went with the salts this go round. Going to go and play in the dirt again during the winter.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 22, 2016)

knocked on 86 doors for a certain candidate, shooting for 100+ tomorrow.

harvested more weed than neo, made him look like a little bitch.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 22, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I actually did accomplish something other than talking shit on the internet today. Sometimes I actually do grow weed. And sometimes I actually don't kill it just long enough to kill it. And that's what I did accomplished tonight. Kosher Kush. Many thanks to the souls that helped me achieve this great goal of having smoke in the upcoming offseason. You know who you are. I came back full circle and went with the salts this go round. Going to go and play in the dirt again during the winter.
> 
> View attachment 3811880


Very nice!


----------



## neosapien (Oct 22, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> knocked on 86 doors for a certain candidate, shooting for 100+ tomorrow.
> 
> harvested more weed than neo, made him look like a little bitch.


You're totally right... excuse me a moment...


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Oct 22, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah just liked baked beans. You are always chasing that missing something LOL It looked good.




brown sugar, dark mustard and some lemon juice


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2016)

Elwood Diggler said:


> brown sugar, dark mustard and some lemon juice


Molasses!!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 23, 2016)

Elwood Diggler said:


> brown sugar, dark mustard and some lemon juice


Am I the only guy that's gonna say Bacon ffs??


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Am I the only guy that's gonna say Bacon ffs??


LOL I've been chanting bacon since I got here!

 
Ha ha, remember?


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Oct 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Molasses!!!




haha....good call!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2016)

Elwood Diggler said:


> haha....good call!


Seriously though can baked beans ever be bad? LOL swear to god they are crack


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Oct 23, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Am I the only guy that's gonna say Bacon ffs??





always bacon.......some parmesan and garlic bread


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Oct 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Seriously though can baked beans ever be bad? LOL swear to god they are crack





hell no lol. they go good with doritos


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2016)

Elwood Diggler said:


> hell no lol. they go good with doritos


OMG I forgot those!! Doritos.......


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Oct 23, 2016)

a shot of tabasco is always a nice touch


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2016)

Elwood Diggler said:


> a shot of tabasco is always a nice touch


Yes and try this:
7 Oz Mayo (NOT F'N Miracle Whip)
7 Oz Fage full fat yogurt
1.5 tbl garlic powder
2 tbl apple cider vinegar
1 tlb white whine vinegar
Pinch salt

It's a great base for some blue cheese, or some mixed herbs, 4 Oz blue cheese. it's a great base try it.


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Oct 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Yes and try this:
> 7 Oz Mayo (NOT F'N Miracle Whip)
> 7 Oz Fage full fat yogurt
> 1.5 tbl garlic powder
> ...




sounds lime a winner....thx! miracle whip is a crime against humanity unless you're in your deerblind and its on the meatloaf sammich


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Oct 23, 2016)

like i mean


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2016)

Elwood Diggler said:


> sounds lime a winner....thx! miracle whip is a crime against humanity unless you're in your deerblind and its on the meatloaf sammich


With ketchup, I've spent some hangover time in a deer blind LOL


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Oct 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> With ketchup, I've spent some hangover time in a deer blind LOL




i keep a few ketchup packets in the truck for just such an occasion


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2016)

Elwood Diggler said:


> i keep a few ketchup packets in the truck for just such an occasion


LOL! I love me some first world ketchup and venison mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 23, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Helped a buddy skin out a problem bear.
> Damn thing would not respect even an electric fence & got into his chicken coops.
> "In defense life and property" - it sucks, but the alternative is to have all his birds killed & coops destroyed. The state gets the hide (including claws) and the skull.
> 
> View attachment 3811731


Does the state do anything with hide/skull or destroy it? Is that so you can't profit or traffic it? Do/can indigenous tribes use them?

_edit: i had no idea there was this much regulation re:bears, but I'm not a hunter. I would suspect the oversight is a good thing, though.
https://www.adfg.alaska.gov/static/regulations/wildliferegulations/pdfs/bear.pdf_


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 23, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> Does the state do anything with hide/skull or destroy it? Is that so you can't profit or traffic it? Do/can indigenous tribes use them?
> 
> _edit: i had no idea there was this much regulation re:bears, but I'm not a hunter. I would suspect the oversight is a good thing, though.
> https://www.adfg.alaska.gov/static/regulations/wildliferegulations/pdfs/bear.pdf_


 As a bear m'self, I approve of the fine print.


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Oct 23, 2016)

Today we found some more shit in the house that we probably will just keep, a bunch of records from the 60s and up including but not limited too 

U2-the unforgettable fire 
Hotel California 
Purple rain 
Pink Floyd-animals 
Meat loaf-Jim steinman
Stevie nicks-the wild heart 
Willlie Nelson-city of New Orleans 
Heart-private audition 
The Who
Jethro Tull- a passion play 
The Stevie Martin brothers 
The worst of Jefferson airplane 
Ton petty and the heartbreakers- you're gonna get it 
Van Halen


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 23, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> Today we found some more shit in the house that we probably will just keep, a bunch of records from the 60s and up including but not limited too
> 
> U2-the unforgettable fire
> Hotel California
> ...


How old was BF's dad?


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Oct 23, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> How old was BF's dad?


He was 50 something or 60, but his grandmother, aunt, and grandfather also lived and died there and didn't get rid of their stuff.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Most amazing shit ever, if you wanted to get rid of paint that was the stuff! What is it @cannabineer says, it's either effective or outlawed? Is that it 'neer?


Lots of military goodies have been banned. Lol. It also helped being in the military and having family in the military. I have plenty of phased out stuff like paint stripper and the little green bottles of 100% deet.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 23, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Lol yup
> "A chemical (or weapon or keynote speech or) is either useful ... or it's safe." I seriously annoyed a high school teacher with that chestnut.
> 
> Ahh, I miss real paint and its associated toothy stripper. The modern ones contain methylene chloride with chaperone diluents like alcohol and the ubiquitous "petroleum distillate". The old stuff was 80% chloroform, 20% U-boat bilge fumes and the remaining 10% Chuck Norris.


I prefer a good methyl ethyl keytone. Mmmmm. MEK. The good stuff that will make you fail a blood alcohol test if you breathe it without a respirator long enough.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 23, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> He was 50 something or 60, but his grandmother, aunt, and grandfather also lived and died there and didn't get rid of their stuff.


I was wondering about all the relatively contemporary music, I knew his parents(the Dad's) likely never even heard of that stuff


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Oct 23, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I was wondering about all the relatively contemporary music, I knew his parents(the Dad's) likely never even heard of that stuff


If they only new the kind of records we normally collect lol, they probably wouldn't want them associated with all this


----------



## dangledo (Oct 23, 2016)

survived the night. some breakfast and a couple bloodies at rooster, then we hit the road. gonna throw a couple rack of ribs on the smoker soon.

wife has paint waiting to be rolled in the baby room. super glad i cut in and did the trim yesterday morning. bunch of forrest themed stencil/ cut out things to go up after. then a ridiculously expensive wildlife themed ceiling fan to go up.

70 or so people showed up to my wifes baby shower, so ive got my work cut out for me tonight putting shit together.. 

hungover af. luckily my brother gave me a gallon of his fresh blood mary mix last week. think i may have to booze my way through this day.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2016)

dangledo said:


> survived the night. some breakfast and a couple bloodies at rooster, then we hit the road. gonna throw a couple rack of ribs on the smoker soon.
> 
> wife has paint waiting to be rolled in the baby room. super glad i cut in and did the trim yesterday morning. bunch of forrest themed stencil/ cut out things to go up after. then a ridiculously expensive wildlife themed ceiling fan to go up.
> 
> ...


Bloodys are always a great choice! Pace yourself and enjoy, pics of the room when finished.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Bloodys are always a great choice! Pace yourself and enjoy, pics of the room when finished.



will do. i wasnt too 'wild' about the theme she had in mind, at first, but she has a good eye for such things, so i let her do her thng in choosing the design.

getting pretty excited now for the baby, before it was just kinda surreal and didnt quite hit me until recently... at night... in bed... didnt sleep.

i think im still drunk


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 23, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> Does the state do anything with hide/skull or destroy it? Is that so you can't profit or traffic it? Do/can indigenous tribes use them?
> 
> _edit: i had no idea there was this much regulation re:bears, but I'm not a hunter. I would suspect the oversight is a good thing, though.
> https://www.adfg.alaska.gov/static/regulations/wildliferegulations/pdfs/bear.pdf_


The state auctions that stuff off at our annual fur rendezvous held in Anchorage.
http://www.furrondy.net/


----------



## Desr (Oct 23, 2016)

read a PM from over a year ago, still didnt give a fuck. lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 23, 2016)

Desr said:


> read a PM from over a year ago, still didnt give a fuck. lol


lol I'm glad you didn't magically acquire a whole bunch of fucks just to start giving them away now


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 23, 2016)

Thinned out the bitches and cloned out all the fluff, moved my tents around a few times (they are back where they started), got a drying tent set up also the last bit of the puzzle, made an impressive 73 run, also made some qwiso for a buddy's vape, broke it of with the ex...again

Everyone's watching some football game so I'm off to the shop to give Christine some well deserved TLC, I haven't looked at the kunt since she broke my ankle but it's time to make amends

"Hey baby, brought you some royal purple and oil filters... Let's get those plastics off and give you a nice soapy rub down. Oh your tire is flat? I didn't even notice it love honestly Hope you didn't hurt yourself while breaking my ankle ya fucking piece of-I didn't mean to yell here come here I'll get out the 13mm and tighten you up dear"

Oh I haven't interacted with any humans yet besides one text.. Talking to inanimate objects is common


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 23, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> lol I'm glad you didn't magically acquire a whole bunch of fucks just to start giving them away now


I gave a fuck


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 23, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I gave a fuck


Idk what he was talking about so I'm not taking sides or making it personal. I can only speak for me and if I didn't give a fuck a year ago then I still wouldn't give a fuck today. 


But that's just me


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 23, 2016)

I fucked up another arrowhead. It was looking pretty good until I accidentally broke the tip off, I am getting better though. I'm nearly out of chert and I want to save my obsidian until I get much better, so I may have to try my hand at beer bottle bottoms for a while.

They do make nice looking arrowheads.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 23, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> I fucked up another arrowhead. It was looking pretty good until I accidentally broke the tip off, I am getting better though. I'm nearly out of chert and I want to save my obsidian until I get much better, so I may have to try my hand at beer bottle bottoms for a while.
> 
> They do make nice looking arrowheads.


You knapped them? Really nice! Fuckin good job +rep


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 23, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> You knapped them? Really nice! Fuckin good job +rep


 I had to read this twice. My eyes insisted on "kidnapped". I just woke from a knap.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 23, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> You knapped them? Really nice! Fuckin good job +rep


No. I just found a pic of what they looked like so people could see. I'm not that good yet.

I'm working on it though. I'll post a pic if I ever make one I feel is worth posting but so far I always wind up breaking them. I need to try and make some more tools for the finer work, all I have right now is a couple antlers and a hammer stone.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 23, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> No. I just found a pic of what they looked like so people could see. I'm not that good yet.
> 
> I'm working on it though. I'll post a pic if I ever make one I feel is worth posting but so far I always wind up breaking them. I need to try and make some more tools for the finer work, all I have right now is a couple antlers and a hammer stone.


They found a fossil Dremel in a million-year-old stratum in Tanzania. This frees me to be really lazy and still claim to be doing it full paleo like you.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 23, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> They found a fossil Dremel in a million-year-old stratum in Tanzania. This frees me to be really lazy and still claim to be doing it full paleo like you.


The copper tools work wonders from what I heard, I just hadn't gotten around to making my own and they are a bit spendy if you buy them premade.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 23, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> The copper tools work wonders from what I heard, I just hadn't gotten around to making my own and they are a bit spendy if you buy them premade.


Nice! They did look to me at first like sex toys ...


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Nice! They did look to me at first like sex toys ...


Failed that Rorschach he he


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Failed that Rorschach he he


 Felt like pure win to me


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 23, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Nice! They did look to me at first like sex toys ...




More Paleo pleasure devices. These are what I have to work with right now. Aside from some leather scraps so I don't cut myself to ribbons.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 23, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> View attachment 3812553
> 
> More Paleo pleasure devices. These are what I have to work with right now. Aside from some leather scraps so I don't cut myself to ribbons.


 What is scary is I know where each one goes


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 23, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> View attachment 3812553
> 
> More Paleo pleasure devices. These are what I have to work with right now. Aside from some leather scraps so I don't cut myself to ribbons.


wait, are those pics of the materials you use to make arrowheads or something else? when you make an arrowhead out of a blue beer bottle I want one...


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> wait, are those pics of the materials you use to make arrowheads or something else? when you make an arrowhead out of a blue beer bottle I want one...


Me too! Hell he should sell them. I'd buy one


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Me too! Hell he should sell them. I'd buy one


Yes, blue arrowhead from the blue wiz....RIU collector's edition


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 23, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Felt like pure win to me


Must have put them in the right spots then.


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 23, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Must have put them in the right spots then.


ba da bing!


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 23, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> View attachment 3812553
> 
> More Paleo pleasure devices. These are what I have to work with right now. Aside from some leather scraps so I don't cut myself to ribbons.


How tha

So you hold the longer one at the angle and obviously the stone but can the antler be used like a chizzle?

What's the- I'm confused


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 23, 2016)

Camped for several days, fished for small wild Browns and bows, drank copious amounts of beer/wine, drew a picture and ate tons of bacon.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3812776 View attachment 3812777 View attachment 3812778 View attachment 3812779 View attachment 3812780 View attachment 3812781 View attachment 3812782
> View attachment 3812783
> Camped for several days, fished for small wild Browns and bows, drank copious amounts of beer/wine, drew a picture and ate tons of bacon.


Beautiful


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 24, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> How tha
> 
> So you hold the longer one at the angle and obviously the stone but can the antler be used like a chizzle?
> 
> What's the- I'm confused


The small antler is called a pressure flaker. Not all flint knapping is percussive.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 24, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> wait, are those pics of the materials you use to make arrowheads or something else? when you make an arrowhead out of a blue beer bottle I want one...


Yes. Those are my current collection of flint knapping tools, although I think I'll go to the hardware store today and pick up some materials to make some copper tools today after work. 

I'm sure I'll be making lots of beer bottle arrowheads for practice and I'll be happy to send y'all some.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 24, 2016)

what a neat craft to master!!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> what a neat craft to master!!


Really amazing, the patience that would take.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 24, 2016)

I leave for a few days and pin gets banned? 

Weak.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I leave for a few days and pin gets banned?
> 
> Weak.


For his birthday no less! My understanding was it was over some penis pics. I never saw them. I always miss the Sunni pics and the penis pics. I'm ok with that. I saw enough peen in my youth to last me to eternity, and beyond, just sayin'.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 24, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> For his birthday no less! My understanding was it was over some penis pics. I never saw them. I always miss the Sunni pics and the penis pics. I'm ok with that. I saw enough peen in my youth to last me to eternity, and beyond, just sayin'.


Lol!!!! 

The banning of pin makes my penis extremely flaccid.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Lol!!!!
> 
> The banning of pin makes my penis extremely flaccid.


and there we go penis! Indeed


----------



## 420God (Oct 24, 2016)

Put gutters up on the garage today.


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 24, 2016)

420God said:


> Put gutters up on the garage today.
> 
> View attachment 3813190 View attachment 3813187


are those a couple of Buff Orpingtons in your dooryard? Great layers they are.


----------



## 420God (Oct 24, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> are those a couple of Buff Orpingtons in your dooryard? Great layers they are.


Yep, I have a little variety. Not sure of their names but have a few different breeds. Free range chicken eggs are so much better than store bought.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 24, 2016)

420God said:


> Yep, a have a little variety. Not sure of their names but have a few different breeds. Free range chicken eggs are so much better than store bought.


Oh yeah, the yolks are more orange and richer tasting; kinda like wild vs stocked trout. Gotta love them bug carotenoids they both eat


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 24, 2016)

420God said:


> Yep, I have a little variety. Not sure of their names but have a few different breeds. Free range chicken eggs are so much better than store bought.





Singlemalt said:


> Oh yeah, the yolks are more orange and richer tasting; kinda like wild vs stocked trout. Gotta love them bug carotenoids they both eat


Sometimes we'd crack open and egg and..oops, a half formed chick. didn't collect the eggs in time. But yes worth the richer, more eggier taste


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 24, 2016)

.


Hookabelly said:


> Sometimes we'd crack open and egg and..oops, a half formed chick. didn't collect the eggs in time. But yes worth the richer, more eggier taste


 Eggs ... homegrown is best. I remember having chickens ... such cool animals.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 24, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> .
> 
> Eggs ... homegrown is best. I remember having chickens ... such cool animals.


Regardless of color you bears all think alike.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 24, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> For his birthday no less! My understanding was it was over some penis pics. I never saw them. I always miss the Sunni pics and the penis pics. I'm ok with that. I saw enough peen in my youth to last me to eternity, and beyond, just sayin'.


nope. it was because he repeated what @Illinois Enema Bandit said about his own wife. he said his own wife "earned the hatred she receives" because she is a muslim, and also called his own wife a "sand nigger".

he used to post around here as panhead, but got banned for repeated meltdowns. and for possibly refusing to show us the neo-nazi tattoo he has across his back.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> nope. it was because he repeated what @Illinois Enema Bandit said about his own wife. he said his own wife "earned the hatred she receives" because she is a muslim, and also called his own wife a "sand nigger".
> 
> he used to post around here as panhead, but got banned for repeated meltdowns. and for possibly refusing to show us the neo-nazi tattoo he has across his back.


Thanks, I had no clue.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 24, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks, I had no clue.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> nope. it was because he repeated what @Illinois Enema Bandit said about his own wife. he said his own wife "earned the hatred she receives" because she is a muslim, and also called his own wife a "sand nigger".
> 
> he used to post around here as panhead, but got banned for repeated meltdowns. and for possibly refusing to show us the neo-nazi tattoo he has across his back.





UncleBuck said:


> nope. it was because he repeated what @Illinois Enema Bandit said about his own wife. he said his own wife "earned the hatred she receives" because she is a muslim, and also called his own wife a "sand nigger".
> 
> he used to post around here as panhead, but got banned for repeated meltdowns. and for possibly refusing to show us the neo-nazi tattoo he has across his back.


@Illinois Enema Bandit


----------



## Elwood Diggler (Oct 25, 2016)

420God said:


> Put gutters up on the garage today.
> 
> View attachment 3813190 View attachment 3813187





nice to see another garage gutterer. everyone thought i was nuts to put them up. nice work man


----------



## dangledo (Oct 25, 2016)

ribs from the other day. top rack was butcher paper wrapped half way through, bottom went without. more bark on the bottom, as i sprayed with apple juice concentrate, but still very tender. with peach habenero bbq. tried out sweet baby rays mustard bbq and it was really tasty.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 25, 2016)

Another masonry job done.. 4k in 12 hours. Glad I bid the job instead of material labor. Not the prettiest work. Was all rotted wood though before I fixed it. Also glad I bought the dodge I got this thing weighed down lol


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (Oct 25, 2016)

Great job man!


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 25, 2016)

More apple products being made. 


 

Ribs too I guess but nobody cares about ribs






A lazy Monday.Tuesday? Something


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 25, 2016)

Signed up for an advanced physics course with a lab, fucking 370 a credit

How do they honestly think the next generation is going to be able to afford schooling it's nuts! But yeah I'm sure they want America educated I can tell by my apr how important it is to them. Almost done with loans from undergrad can't wait to start up again for the masters


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 25, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> nope. it was because he repeated what @Illinois Enema Bandit said about his own wife. he said his own wife "earned the hatred she receives" because she is a muslim, and also called his own wife a "sand nigger".
> 
> he used to post around here as panhead, but got banned for repeated meltdowns. and for possibly refusing to show us the neo-nazi tattoo he has across his back.


Don't forget his multiple accounts of prison rape, salaciously reveling about how he'd "do them" and leave them "on the floor whimpering". (Meanwhile, as with so many punkass skinheads and their ilk, he spent much of his time cowering in common areas for fear of future throat raping.)
Also there is the abject misogyny. I've not seen him _mention_ a female without tagging on "cunt", "bitch", "whore", etc.

Yep, an all around GREAT 'person'.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 25, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Sometimes we'd crack open and egg and..oops, a half formed chick. didn't collect the eggs in time. But yes worth the richer, more eggier taste


Balut!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 25, 2016)

Stripped this 1978 magazine rack thing, part of the first furniture set I ever bought. Stained dark walnut and then thick polyurethane, multiple coats.

 

We have to change the original bar plans, unfortunately.

We put in a floating floor in the game room. And after consulting a few construction buddies, it is not a good idea to put something heavy and permanent on that new floor, as it will buckle if it can't float. I kinda knew that but thought I could do it anyway attaching to the wall mortar, but that still leaves all that weight on that floor. We could cut out 14' of new floor, leaving the float gap, but it seems stupid to do that on a brand new floor that's a month old.

So, I'm reluctantly switching gears to a portable, movable smaller bar there. I saw one at a furniture store recently, so my crew (me and another guy, lol) may do a recon run to that store, take some pics, measure it to see if it will 'fit' while talking to the sales guy, and then come home and plagiarise the fucker. 

Also looking on internet later to see what we can come up with that's light and portable.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 25, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Stripped this 1978 magazine rack thing, part of the first furniture set I ever bought. Stained dark walnut and then thick polyurethane, multiple coats.
> 
> View attachment 3814035 View attachment 3814036
> 
> ...


a stack of vintage playboys will go nicely in there


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 25, 2016)

Just replaced the carbon filters in my op: one Tall Boy for the room and a standard 24" shorty for the out take fan. The out take scrubber is SO hard to get to, I have to move out a significant portion of my room to get to it. I had to do it, I smelled my grow from outside on Sunday and couldn't believe it. I could have sworn that I replaced them in March or so, but when I checked my email, it had been about 18 months! Sloppy. SO glad the cool weather is back, and so are my ladies! No more AC, and constant fresh CO2 being pumped in from outside. They're already starting to grow taller and fatter, and I save a lot on electricity. Win/win...


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 25, 2016)

srh88 said:


> a stack of vintage Leg Show mags will go nicely in there


----------



## 420God (Oct 25, 2016)

Picked up another ATV like the one I have but it has much better parts on it, except the motor which was blown. I'm going to take the best parts from the two and make one real nice one for my daughter. So far I've stripped the new one down to just the frame and motor.

  
My old one.
 

My daughter wants me to paint it teal for her. You can kinda see where I tested the paint on the inside of the front fender.


----------



## Desr (Oct 25, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I gave a fuck


damn that sucks.


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 25, 2016)

Desr said:


> damn that sucks.


We all did at one time or another. That's passed now


----------



## Desr (Oct 25, 2016)

at one time or another, or _about_ one time or another....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 25, 2016)

I made and ate fried chicken. 

I may eat more.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 25, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I made and ate fried chicken.
> 
> I may eat more.


Cats LOVE chicken...


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 25, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Cats LOVE chicken...


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 25, 2016)

I put new sheets on my bed
 
Good night everyone


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 25, 2016)

Crap its only 6:20. Oh well


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 25, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I put new sheets on my bed
> View attachment 3814247
> Good night everyone


New flannel is also heaven


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 25, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> New flannel is also heaven


My ex liked the flannel. I've always liked the silky smooth. It's prob why it didn't work out lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


>


I lurvze me some smoked chicken


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 25, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I put new sheets on my bed
> View attachment 3814247
> Good night everyone


I don't believe it. Your bed is covered with plants.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 25, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I don't believe it. Your bed is covered with plants.


And semen


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 25, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> New flannel is also heaven


We just bought some made out of bamboo. Believe it or not they feel like t-shirt material but are a bit smoother so you don't get all hung up in it.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> We just bought some made out of bamboo. Believe it or not they feel like t-shirt material but are a bit smoother so you don't get all hung up in it.


Bamboo is anti-bacterial too.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 25, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> We just bought some made out of bamboo. Believe it or not they feel like t-shirt material but are a bit smoother so you don't get all hung up in it.


I tried some bamboo paper towels: they work great, but don't tear at the perforations. I don't like that


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 25, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I tried some bamboo paper towels: they work great, but don't tear at the perforations. I don't like that


 My favorite property of bamboo is it is what poltergeists say/do.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 25, 2016)

LOL


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 25, 2016)

Checked the traps, started a ceramic owl bong and chopped a few more plantas.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 25, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3814424 View attachment 3814425 View attachment 3814429 View attachment 3814430 View attachment 3814432
> Checked the traps, started a ceramic owl bong and chopped a few more plantas.


Crawfish? Yummy


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 25, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Crawfish? Yummy


Yessir! Tasty lil Crustaceans. 

Last trap before winter me thinks.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 25, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3814424 View attachment 3814425 View attachment 3814429 View attachment 3814430 View attachment 3814432
> Checked the traps, started a ceramic owl bong and chopped a few more plantas.


Nice crawdads, cool fkn pipe, and beautiful flowers man


----------



## srh88 (Oct 26, 2016)

dont think im getting much accomplished today. got comcast coming out to fix my internet so i didnt go work.. im already bored as fuck and its only 9


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 26, 2016)

Didn't drink my 1st beer until 9 AM.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 26, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> We just bought some made out of bamboo. Believe it or not they feel like t-shirt material but are a bit smoother so you don't get all hung up in it.


Bamboo clothing? I gotta try that!


----------



## april (Oct 26, 2016)

Fingers crossed I sell our cottage today...we bought it for 135000$ and listed it for 289000$... we could make 100000$ today!! We put in about 45000$ in Renos.. I'm soooo nervous. .please pass the inspection and sell!!


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 26, 2016)

@Drowning-Man 

You look like the pastor dude that drown in liquor while unable to obtain a sip.

In Constantine movie


----------



## thegyoseedbank (Oct 26, 2016)

april said:


> Fingers crossed I sell our cottage today...we bought it for 135000$ and listed it for 289000$... we could make 100000$ today!! We put in about 45000$ in Renos.. I'm soooo nervous. .please pass the inspection and sell!!


Good luck with the sell. That is awesome to have all that extra money.


----------



## april (Oct 26, 2016)

thegyoseedbank said:


> Good luck with the sell. That is awesome to have all that extra money.


Thank u!!
Not really extra. .next will sell our house in the city so we can buy a bigger property on the water. ..2 properties with a baby...and possibly a 2nd on the way is a lot of work and cost a small fortune. .I'd rather take time off to raise our children and put the saved money towards their education and activities when they get older!


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 26, 2016)

Cleaned out what has been my trim room this morning. Gonna put a 4x8 tent along with 2 of these 630w cmh sunsystem setups. Gotta see what all the rave is about.
In the process of running wire to it right now. Not that the circuit in the room can't handle 1260w's, but gonna prob need dehu, etc also. And maybe ac when things heat back up. Prob run a sealed room when that happens.

These things sound way too good to be true. 
I have converted to all DE's in my setups already. Those are no joke either, but these things are supposed to blow even them away


----------



## srh88 (Oct 26, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Cleaned out what has been my trim room this morning. Gonna put a 4x8 tent along with 2 of these 630w cmh sunsystem setups. Gotta see what all the rave is about.
> In the process of running wire to it right now. Not that the circuit in the room can't handle 1260w's, but gonna prob need dehu, etc also. And maybe ac when things heat back up. Prob run a sealed room when that happens.
> View attachment 3814965
> These things sound way too good to be true.
> I have converted to all DE's in my setups already. Those are no joke either, but these things are supposed to blow even them away


----------



## .nobody. (Oct 26, 2016)

I got turtled for liking people's posts. No easy feat I can assure you.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 26, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 26, 2016)

My homie came over and here is one of our conversations.

Homie: load a bowl bitch
Me: nah I don't wanna smoke because I go shit to do
Homie: ahh bitch, stop being a pussy.
Me: fuck you, your mom is a pussy with stank vagina
Homie: yea you're right but you want a couple of 40's?
Me: sure my nig, I'll even have you a bowl loaded when you get back.
Homie: you're a hoe, I knew that's what you wanted fucker.


Lol the way we talk to each other is awesome. I've known him my whole life and when we were kids I shot him with a BB gun. Haha a couple of weeks later he got me back. It hurt like hell, but I knew I had it coming.

Point is, we're dudes and we do ficked up shit, but I'd do anything for this asshole.


#homies4life


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 26, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Cats LOVE chicken...


Very true. 

Cats warm my heart. 

Now I will have images of cats in my head all day.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 26, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Very true.
> 
> Cats warm my heart.
> 
> Now I will have images of cats in my head all day.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 26, 2016)

srh88 said:


>



'I'm a cat! I'm a _sexy_ cat!'


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 26, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


LeL


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 26, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Very true.
> 
> Cats warm my heart.
> 
> Now I will have images of cats in my head all day.


You on the wagon up there? In case you have 14 ales and lines later, I'll translate your post so you still understand it later:


Xatys harmn my harth.

Know I wwwil haevv imagines off cax in meh haed alle days.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 26, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You on the wagon up there? In case you have 14 ales and lines later, I'll translate your post so you still understand it later:
> 
> 
> Xatys harmn my harth.
> ...


Hahahaha nailed it!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Oct 26, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You on the wagon up there? In case you have 14 ales and lines later, I'll translate your post so you still understand it later:
> 
> 
> Xatys harmn my harth.
> ...


I have already had a few lines/1L of sizzurp/6 bottles of aged beer...

Ya maybe my limited posting allows me the time to type. 

I still love cats <3


----------



## dangledo (Oct 26, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Cleaned out what has been my trim room this morning. Gonna put a 4x8 tent along with 2 of these 630w cmh sunsystem setups. Gotta see what all the rave is about.
> In the process of running wire to it right now. Not that the circuit in the room can't handle 1260w's, but gonna prob need dehu, etc also. And maybe ac when things heat back up. Prob run a sealed room when that happens.
> View attachment 3814965
> These things sound way too good to be true.
> I have converted to all DE's in my setups already. Those are no joke either, but these things are supposed to blow even them away



a few folks in the lec thread/s that bought the 630 had buyers remorse and wished they got the 315's. cmh burns different in horizontal position and that hood apparently has some pretty uneven hot spots. just what ive read anyway. 

I do have the ss 315 and it does very well. even at 20'' above the canopy you could possibly see bleaching. very uniform footprint, penetrates canopy well, matures quicker, as much as 5 days people have experienced, including me. 

I get veg trichs out of them, so they start putting on the resin quickly

veg
 

@3weeks


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 26, 2016)

dangledo said:


> a few folks in the lec thread/s that bought the 630 had buyers remorse and wished they got the 315's. cmh burns different in horizontal position and that hood apparently has some pretty uneven hot spots. just what ive read anyway.
> 
> I do have the ss 315 and it does very well. even at 20'' above the canopy you could possibly see bleaching. very uniform footprint, penetrates canopy well, matures quicker, as much as 5 days people have experienced, including me.
> 
> ...


Damn son! You almost have me sold here. Do you think a 315 lec can replace a 600 hps? I'm using 4 right now and if they can replace a 600 then that cuts my electric in half. Not to mention, the cost of cooling them. Seems like a winner to me.

Something for me to think about and do some research on.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 26, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Damn son! You almost have me sold here. Do you think a 315 lec can replace a 600 hps? I'm using 4 right now and if they can replace a 600 then that cuts my electric in half.
> 
> Something for me to think about and do some research on.


I think so Gary


----------



## dangledo (Oct 26, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Damn son! You almost have me sold here. Do you think a 315 lec can replace a 600 hps? I'm using 4 right now and if they can replace a 600 then that cuts my electric in half.
> 
> Something for me to think about and do some research on.



watt for watt, consensus says it compares to about 500 watts of hps. bud for bud, mine smokes just as well if not better than a friend running just a generic 1000, hes not slouch either. terp, flavor, density is all there, and then some...


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 26, 2016)

dangledo said:


> a few folks in the lec thread/s that bought the 630 had buyers remorse and wished they got the 315's. cmh burns different in horizontal position and that hood apparently has some pretty uneven hot spots. just what ive read anyway.
> 
> I do have the ss 315 and it does very well. even at 20'' above the canopy you could possibly see bleaching. very uniform footprint, penetrates canopy well, matures quicker, as much as 5 days people have experienced, including me.
> 
> ...


Uh oh! Lol
Well, I figure there's only one real way to find out.
Thx for the input bro.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 26, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Uh oh! Lol
> Well, I figure there's only one real way to find out.
> Thx for the input bro.


Ah shit man, didn't realize you said you bought them already. All that aside, you'll do well I'm sure. Great light. Even better if you're a hash maker. 

*most lec grows look as if they just don't fill in as far as top cola's go, but more than make up with lower bud quality.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 26, 2016)

dangledo said:


> most lec grows look as if they just don't fill in as far as top cola's go, but more than make up with lower bud quality.


unless you hang those bitches vertical.....


----------



## dangledo (Oct 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> unless you hang those bitches vertical.....


indeed, ttystikk has def shown us that.


i guess i was trying to say the density is through out the plant rather than the tops you see in most hps grows.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 26, 2016)

Yes indeed, he's who turned me onto them. Go look what the cobs are doing to his monsters now, he just posted some y'day. True, more uniformity


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 26, 2016)

dangledo said:


> Ah shit man, didn't realize you said you bought them already. All that aside, you'll do well I'm sure. Great light. Even better if you're a hash maker.
> 
> *most lec grows look as if they just don't fill in as far as top cola's go, but more than make up with lower bud quality.


I actually just picked them up from the grow shop lol
Cant wait to fire them up and see what a light meter shows.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 26, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Cleaned out what has been my trim room this morning. Gonna put a 4x8 tent along with 2 of these 630w cmh sunsystem setups. Gotta see what all the rave is about.
> In the process of running wire to it right now. Not that the circuit in the room can't handle 1260w's, but gonna prob need dehu, etc also. And maybe ac when things heat back up. Prob run a sealed room when that happens.
> View attachment 3814965
> These things sound way too good to be true.
> I have converted to all DE's in my setups already. Those are no joke either, but these things are supposed to blow even them away


Beat me to it! Buying 4 of those next month to see what they do. Stoked!


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 26, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Beat me to it! Buying 4 of those next month to see what they do. Stoked!


The nanolux is cheaper, but i don't trust that brand yet.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 26, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> The nanolux is cheaper, but i don't trust that brand yet.


I have a nanolux 1000 watt ballast I've run for 2 years. No issues...

Let me know what you think of the lights. Trust your opinion 100%


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Hahahaha nailed it!


@tangerinegreen555 is absolutely fluent, sprachgewandt


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 26, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> @tangerinegreen555 is absolutely fluent, sprachgewandt


 Speaks fluent kittybenzo!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 26, 2016)

Cleaned up and organized garage and shed a little.
 
Picked up 3 section expandable ramp to put tractor in shed, also can put tractor into truck bed now. Thought about a permanent paver stone ramp into shed, but almost every paver stone would have to be angle cut. Not easy like a sidewalk. Ramp will work for now.

Good day at the office.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 26, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Cleaned up and organized garage and shed a little.View attachment 3815177
> View attachment 3815164
> Picked up 3 section expandable ramp to put tractor in shed, also can put tractor into truck bed now. Thought about a permanent paver stone ramp into shed, but almost every paver stone would have to be angle cut. Not easy like a sidewalk. Ramp will work for now.View attachment 3815175
> 
> Good day at the office.


 Your garage is disgustingly clean. Kudos.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 26, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> The nanolux is cheaper, but i don't trust that brand yet.



seems to be only a couple true square wave ballast makers out there. as far as reports on flickering and bulbs bursting, anything running philips ballast has none. another user here uses sunplix without any problems and im pretty sure they use philips as well.

again what ive read, nano and phantom are a couple companies that you need to watch out for *as far as lec is concerned


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 26, 2016)

Hey! I made the 388 point club today, tied with the RIU icons




And you know what that means, bros




It means my agent Finshaggy has just negotiated me a contract extension with a big fat signing bonus

 

And the keys to a nice shiny new car.

 

The key is very cool. It locks, unlocks, makes the horn beep and even starts the car!
The car, of course, didn't come with the key. It was $26K extra. 

I'm in the big time now.
I may run for president someday.


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 26, 2016)

I didn't accomplish shit today set out to do alot today then had a bunch of issues so I said fuck it I'll do it tomorrow


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 26, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Hey! I made the 388 point club today, tied with the RIU icons
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Both the car and I say "you go guy"


----------



## neosapien (Oct 26, 2016)

I went on htg's website and figured out what the fuck a cmh/lec lamp is. Pretty much the most meaningful thing I've accomplished today. I'm still in the dark ages apparently.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 26, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I went on htg's website and figured out what the fuck a cmh/lec lamp is. Pretty much the most meaningful thing I've accomplished today. I'm still in the dark ages apparently.


is it tough to grow a plant by candle light?


----------



## neosapien (Oct 26, 2016)

srh88 said:


> is it tough to grow a plant by candle light?


It's getting easier. Every year I steal another friend's menorah.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 26, 2016)

neosapien said:


> It's getting easier. Every year I steal another friend's menorah.


lol +rep


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 26, 2016)

I started a thread and successfully had it deleted by GWN in less than 30 minutes!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 26, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I started a thread and successfully had it deleted by GWN in less than 30 minutes!


RIU likes to do that in the Outdo thread


----------



## lokie (Oct 26, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I started a thread and successfully had it deleted by GWN in less than 30 minutes!


----------



## neosapien (Oct 26, 2016)

I'm an alpha omega three member of the notorious Toke and Talk Hit Squad. They call me Neo the nuker on the streets.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 26, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I'm an alpha omega three member of the notorious Toke and Talk Hit Squad. They call me Neo the nuker on the streets.


This is as close as I could get to "Neo the Nuker"


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 27, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I have a nanolux 1000 watt ballast I've run for 2 years. No issues...
> 
> Let me know what you think of the lights. Trust your opinion 100%


Dude.
So i know this is not a par meter, but i've been using this piece of shit fc/lumens meter for a very long time. It's what I use to see when bulbs are fading or caps, or to see what kinda footprint a new hood style is doing.
This is a brand new 600w mh conversion bulb and fairly new ballast in a momma tent. I measure to where the meter is just pegged at max.

Here's where these bad-ass mother fucking fixtures register the same brightness:

OMFG 

Pretty much right where I like to see a brand new eye horti 1k SE. Maybe even a little better

The 2 of them light up a 4x8 area beautifully.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 27, 2016)

@Gary Goodson


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 27, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Dude.
> So i know this is not a par meter, but i've been using this piece of shit fc/lumens meter for a very long time. It's what I use to see when bulbs are fading or caps, or to see what kinda footprint a new hood style is doing.
> This is a brand new 600w mh conversion bulb and fairly new ballast in a momma tent. I measure to where the meter is just pegged at max.
> View attachment 3815721
> ...


Looks pretty awesome @Aeroknow


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Looks pretty awesome @Aeroknow


Thx bro! I'm stoked. I don't usually ever flower in tents, but I'm gonna use the exhaust to help heat the house during this winter, and to add some humidity lol. Win/win


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 27, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Good shit homie. I just sat there for a while staring at the last pic all weird like a perv creeping out on a chick.
> 
> Do they create a lot of heat? I have 3 exhaust fans in my 6.5 X 6.5 tent. 1 for each row of lights and one to exhaust the whole tent.
> View attachment 3815763
> Ambient temps are 78 degrees and the canopy is at 80-81 degrees


I would say they make just as much heat as you would expect 1260w's of bare bulbs to make. I'm in there finishing up all the work below, and can hardly believe it myself bro.

The heat test with the back of the hand is just about exactly what a 600w hps should feel like.

They do make air-cooled lec fixtures too


----------



## sunni (Oct 27, 2016)

Desr said:


> FUCK THIS PLACE AND THEIR FUCKFACE MODS AND ADMIN, THEY DONT DO SHIT,OR GIVE A FUCK ABOUT THIS PLACE.. ENTIRE SITE IS SEARCHABLE VIA GOOGLE. PEACE.


 Bye lol 
Angry little man


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 27, 2016)

Lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 27, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Dude.
> So i know this is not a par meter, but i've been using this piece of shit fc/lumens meter for a very long time. It's what I use to see when bulbs are fading or caps, or to see what kinda footprint a new hood style is doing.
> This is a brand new 600w mh conversion bulb and fairly new ballast in a momma tent. I measure to where the meter is just pegged at max.
> View attachment 3815721
> ...


ANNNNNNND SOLD. 

Thanks my bro. Always trust your opinions. Going through with my plan to get 4.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 27, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I would say they make just as much heat as you would expect 1260w's of bare bulbs to make. I'm in there finishing up all the work below, and can hardly believe it myself bro.
> 
> The heat test with the back of the hand is just about exactly what a 600w hps should feel like.
> 
> They do make air-cooled lec fixtures too


got a link with a good price?


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 27, 2016)

srh88 said:


> got a link with a good price?


No i don't. I get 20% off at the store I shop at. I know that is most likely still getting raped compred to the cheapest of online prices, but I don't like buying lights or electronics for that matter online. Would be a nightmare if/when shit breaks.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 27, 2016)

So this old chair was in my basement for like decades. The wife and one of my daughters are always buying shit at estate sales and flea markets.

So I didn't strip it, just wiped with mineral spirits to get a few old paint drops from somewhere off it and cleaned it up, then touched up in spots with stain, then fast drying polyurethane double coat. Definitely looks antique.
  
It's got 7 steel reinforcement rods in it up the back and along the support rungs.
 
And some unusual stamps under the seat
  
I Googled USMD and got a bunch of hospitals in Texas, but my gut feeling is it means something else. The 3/9/44 date is there with the furniture company and the USVA means veterans administration maybe?
Ideas of origin? I'm all ears.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 27, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So this old chair was in my basement for like decades. The wife and one of my daughters are always buying shit at estate sales and flea markets.
> 
> So I didn't strip it, just wiped with mineral spirits to get a few old paint drops from somewhere off it and cleaned it up, then touched up in spots with stain, then fast drying polyurethane double coat. Definitely looks antique.
> View attachment 3815841 View attachment 3815847
> ...


Beautiful chair, man. Look at this old timer, straight out of a train station in (I believe) Tennessee. Layers of old stain/patina, but I kind of prefer it this way. Massive and built like a tank, as well....



On brass tag: "Property of 4506 The Mason Dixon Lines INC."


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 27, 2016)

you could email them

http://www.heywoodwakefield.com/identifying-vintage-heywood-wakefield-furniture/


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 27, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So this old chair was in my basement for like decades. The wife and one of my daughters are always buying shit at estate sales and flea markets.
> 
> So I didn't strip it, just wiped with mineral spirits to get a few old paint drops from somewhere off it and cleaned it up, then touched up in spots with stain, then fast drying polyurethane double coat. Definitely looks antique.
> View attachment 3815841 View attachment 3815847
> ...


USMD =US Medical Dept, a sub division of the war dept back then. The chair was very likely a contract job for the war effort, and then surplused to the VA after the war. When I googles USMD is came across a shitload of French websites which I suspect were antiques businesses. They had a ton of stuff with USMD: blankets, cafeteria tableware, etc. We left boatloads of stuff in Europe after the war

Edit: Heywood-Wakefield was a furniture company that started in 1897


----------



## 420God (Oct 27, 2016)

Started taking apart the other ATV today and cleaned up some of the parts from the new one.







New tires arrived today.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 27, 2016)

I spatchcocked a chicken and I'm currently smoking it on my Weber. I'm probably going to have corn on the cob and some form of taters with it. But yea, spatchcock. it's a funny name.

Makes me think "snatch cock" and that makes me think of some dude going around snatching people's cocks off. 


Sounds like an evening of fun to me!


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 27, 2016)

Had a rough few days myself .....15 year old nephew was having headaches and doctors found several brain tumors .....he's a great kid just started driving IB student just always healthy .....he went through a serious surgery and is recovering ...his memory has been affected and they had to leave a tumor in because it's wrapped up so bad he would be blind if they removed it ......lots of time at sanfrancisco children's hospital ..any thoughts and or prayers much appreciated .....very sad time like I said he's a great little boy and there thinking possibly another surgery or chemo/radiation .......


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 27, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Had a rough few days myself .....15 year old nephew was having headaches and doctors found several brain tumors .....he's a great kid just started driving IB student just always healthy .....he went through a serious surgery and is recovering ...his memory has been affected and they had to leave a tumor in because it's wrapped up so bad he would be blind if they removed it ......lots of time at sanfrancisco children's hospital ..any thoughts and or prayers much appreciated .....very sad time like I said he's a great little boy and there thinking possibly another surgery or chemo/radiation .......


Damn I'm really sorry to hear that man. Thoughts going out for the young guy.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 27, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I spatchcocked a chicken and I'm currently smoking it on my Weber. I'm probably going to have corn on the cob and some form of taters with it. But yea, spatchcock. it's a funny name.
> View attachment 3815979
> Makes me think "snatch cock" and that makes me think of some dude going around snatching people's cocks off.
> 
> ...



There is something vaguely "70s porn spread" about it ... 





"Battle" indeed


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 27, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Had a rough few days myself .....15 year old nephew was having headaches and doctors found several brain tumors .....he's a great kid just started driving IB student just always healthy .....he went through a serious surgery and is recovering ...his memory has been affected and they had to leave a tumor in because it's wrapped up so bad he would be blind if they removed it ......lots of time at sanfrancisco children's hospital ..any thoughts and or prayers much appreciated .....very sad time like I said he's a great little boy and there thinking possibly another surgery or chemo/radiation .......


That has to be really rough on you, Indacouch. So sorry to hear it.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 27, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Damn I really sorry to hear that man. Thoughts going out for the young guy.


Thanks Gary appreciate that ....he's such a good kid always healthy until recently ....doctors kept saying allergies headaches but my brother finally called bullshit after a week of no improvement .....sadly MRI revealed several tumors .......thanks again man .....


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 27, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> That has to be really rough on you, Indacouch. So sorry to hear it.


Thanks ....definately rough on the whole family especially his little sisters ....and the fact it's so unexpected because he was a very healthy young man .......thanks again


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 27, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> USMD =US Medical Dept, a sub division of the war dept back then. The chair was very likely a contract job for the war effort, and then surplused to the VA after the war. When I googles USMD is came across a shitload of French websites which I suspect were antiques businesses. They had a ton of stuff with USMD: blankets, cafeteria tableware, etc. We left boatloads of stuff in Europe after the war
> 
> Edit: Heywood-Wakefield was a furniture company that started in 1897





BarnBuster said:


> you could email them
> 
> http://www.heywoodwakefield.com/identifying-vintage-heywood-wakefield-furniture/


Thanks guys. I didn't even think to try looking up the company, just assumed they were out of business decades ago.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 27, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Had a rough few days myself .....15 year old nephew was having headaches and doctors found several brain tumors .....he's a great kid just started driving IB student just always healthy .....he went through a serious surgery and is recovering ...his memory has been affected and they had to leave a tumor in because it's wrapped up so bad he would be blind if they removed it ......lots of time at sanfrancisco children's hospital ..any thoughts and or prayers much appreciated .....very sad time like I said he's a great little boy and there thinking possibly another surgery or chemo/radiation .......


I had a friend who had that happen to his son. He was operated on, got better. It came back and he had surgery a couple more times but now he's stable and very much alive. 
He has some limitations, but don't we all.

Bottom line, they went through hell for awhile, but the boy is now through school and college and employed.

Good Luck.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 27, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Had a rough few days myself .....15 year old nephew was having headaches and doctors found several brain tumors .....he's a great kid just started driving IB student just always healthy .....he went through a serious surgery and is recovering ...his memory has been affected and they had to leave a tumor in because it's wrapped up so bad he would be blind if they removed it ......lots of time at sanfrancisco children's hospital ..any thoughts and or prayers much appreciated .....very sad time like I said he's a great little boy and there thinking possibly another surgery or chemo/radiation .......


Benign tumors? Sorry to hear this, best wishes to the boy


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 27, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I had a friend who had that happen to his son. He was operated on, got better. It came back and he had surgery a couple more times but now he's stable and very much alive.
> He has some limitations, but don't we all.
> 
> Bottom line, they went through hell for awhile, but the boy is now through school and college and employed.
> ...


That's the hope ....thanks


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 27, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Benign tumors? Sorry to hear this, best wishes to the boy


Hopefully but they just got the ones the could out so were waiting to see if there cancerous or not .....however the surgeon just mentioned another surgery radiation /chemo as the next steps ....so will see I'm hoping there benign .......thanks


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 27, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Had a rough few days myself .....15 year old nephew was having headaches and doctors found several brain tumors .....he's a great kid just started driving IB student just always healthy .....he went through a serious surgery and is recovering ...his memory has been affected and they had to leave a tumor in because it's wrapped up so bad he would be blind if they removed it ......lots of time at sanfrancisco children's hospital ..any thoughts and or prayers much appreciated .....very sad time like I said he's a great little boy and there thinking possibly another surgery or chemo/radiation .......


Glad you decided to post this here, bro. I knew a lot of love would come your way. Like I said, he's young and strong, and with his family he should pull through just fine. You guys are in my thoughts, please keep us updated...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 27, 2016)

Another LONG harvest week, and I just finished potting 22 sog plants. I had a rough few months with cloning, some nasty fungus invaded my room and kept killing off most of my clones. I was using Hydroguard and Botanicare's Power Clone and keeping the water really cool, but I'd get maybe 25% to strike in my aero cloners. I started using diluted pool shock (calcium hypochlorite) to run it sterile, and dip n' grow rooting compound. Now I'm back to 90%+ with the thickest, whitest roots I've ever seen, even with rez temps up near 80f! My room is full to the max, and I have so many extra clones I'll have to cull half. That fucking fungus cost me about $12k. Replaced all dozen moms, too. Some were a year old and really tired, I swear I heard sighing as I cut them down. Gotta clean up quick, it's music night and my best friend and pianist will be here soon. We gonna smoke some OG Kush, sip on some Ardbeg Corryvreckan single malt (my current fav), and down some local micro brew stout. Then we are going to rehearse some amazing music, including this piece below that we'll soon play in recital. It is dark and etheral. All in all a good day...

1st movement





Second





Finale


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 27, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Hopefully but they just got the ones the could out so were waiting to see if there cancerous or not .....however the surgeon just mentioned another surgery radiation /chemo as the next steps ....so will see I'm hoping there benign .......thanks


I hope he gets better. Check into what we talked about.

Kids are stronger than we know.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## dangledo (Oct 27, 2016)

duly noted^


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 27, 2016)

Thanks guys il come in here when I get down time during all this and keep you posted/updated ....thanks for any thoughts much appreciated by me and the family for sure ......thanks again to all you guys fingers crossed it goes as good as it can for him .......for sure a humbling experience and makes you realize how delicate life is ...at least for me 


TTU all later thanks again


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 27, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Thanks guys il come in here when I get down time during all this and keep you posted/updated ....thanks for any thoughts much appreciated by me and the family for sure ......thanks again to all you guys fingers crossed it goes as good as it can for him .......for sure a humbling experience and makes you realize how delicate life is ...at least for me
> 
> 
> TTU all later thanks again


Sorry to hear about your nephew man hope he has a speedy recovery my man best wishes to you and your family in this hard time


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 27, 2016)

Hey guys. what is the difference in a 315 cdm and this one that is 400 watts and runs off a hps ballast? Think its worth anything?
http://www.htgsupply.com/products/htg-supply-400w-ceramic-metal-halide-grow-light

Compared to one like this.
http://www.htgsupply.com/products/agromax-hypar-315w-cmh-grow-light


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 27, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Had a rough few days myself .....15 year old nephew was having headaches and doctors found several brain tumors .....he's a great kid just started driving IB student just always healthy .....he went through a serious surgery and is recovering ...his memory has been affected and they had to leave a tumor in because it's wrapped up so bad he would be blind if they removed it ......lots of time at sanfrancisco children's hospital ..any thoughts and or prayers much appreciated .....very sad time like I said he's a great little boy and there thinking possibly another surgery or chemo/radiation .......


That's a super rough patch for you and your family Inda - Prayers for you and yours.
Stay positive, especially with your nephew - it's very important as well.
GWN


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 27, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's a super rough patch for you and your family Inda - Prayers for you and yours.
> Stay positive, especially with your nephew - it's very important as well.
> GWN


TY


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 28, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> @Drowning-Man
> 
> You look like the pastor dude that drown in liquor while unable to obtain a sip.
> 
> In Constantine movie


Sure feels like that some times


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 28, 2016)

Well the days not over yet, but have managed to smoke the last little piece of nepalese cream and now I'm vaping some not long ago pulled conspiracy kush.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 28, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Hey guys. what is the difference in a 315 cdm and this one that is 400 watts and runs off a hps ballast? Think its worth anything?
> http://www.htgsupply.com/products/htg-supply-400w-ceramic-metal-halide-grow-light
> 
> Compared to one like this.
> http://www.htgsupply.com/products/agromax-hypar-315w-cmh-grow-light



the ballast.

cdm/cmh/lec are all the same, and really is really nothing new as far as bulbs go. its what it driving them that make them what they are now.

those lines you see in pictures/videos of an hps(sine wave high frequency ballast) grow is the bulb flickering so fast the eye cant see it, but is really only producing light half the time that its actually running. the square wave low frequency ballast runs the bulb 100% of the time.

although this vid is about hps lighting for horti, now using low freq square wave ballast in their 1000 watt, it explains what is going on that makes the lec such an efficient light compared to a sine wave high freq






*i used cmh bulbs in my 400 watt for years. better than running horti blues imo

*apparently there are companies claiming square wave, that's aren't so. I'd do some research on that company. Also there are conversion kits so you can run on your current hid hood.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 28, 2016)

dangledo said:


> the ballast.
> 
> cdm/cmh/lec are all the same, and really is really nothing new as far as bulbs go. its what it driving them that make them what they are now.
> 
> ...




I would strongly disagree with that stement


----------



## dangledo (Oct 28, 2016)

I should put a disclaimer. It's How I understand it from what I've read.

Do elaborate @qwizoking. I'm all ears.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 28, 2016)

dangledo said:


> the ballast.
> 
> cdm/cmh/lec are all the same, and really is really nothing new as far as bulbs go. its what it driving them that make them what they are now.
> 
> ...


The reason I looked at the cheaper one is because it can be air cooled. All of the 315 kits I have looked at cant be air cooled.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 28, 2016)

dangledo said:


> I should put a disclaimer. It's How I understand it from what I've read.
> 
> Do elaborate @qwizoking. I'm all ears.


Ever wonder why crappier phones with slow shiutter speeds show lines. I've had phones show the bars in digi ballasts too.

However a professional camera won't show lines in digi or magnetic ime

Also compare with mh




Do i know why?
Don't care to look it up


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 28, 2016)

Aalo take into consideration I'm on a lot of Xanax. I lost a blunt. I think I might have gave it to a dude at the store for half a cig. Idk why I was over there. And I lost my pipe.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 28, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Aalo take into consideration I'm on a lot of Xanax. I lost a blunt. I think I might have gave it to a dude at the store for half a cig. Idk why I was over there. And I lost my pipe.


Lol


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 28, 2016)

5 cups of black coffee on an empty stomach I'm going for ten

It's fuckin nuts


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 28, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> 5 cups of black coffee on an empty stomach I'm going for ten
> 
> It's fuckin nuts


Its good for your prostate.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 28, 2016)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol


Located pipe.
It was in the gas station restroom


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 28, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Located pipe.
> It was in the gas station restroom


Lol


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 28, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Located pipe.
> It was in the gas station restroom


 Until then, it was looking like a quantum-Murphy day for you ...
when everything goes wrong at once


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 28, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Until then, it was looking like a quantum-Murphy day for you ...
> when everything goes wrong at once


Lol oh you have no idea


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 28, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Lol oh you have no idea


I might. I've had quantum Murphy days. I think they are the second worst. Worst are thermodynamic Murphy days. That is when things get worse under pressure.

I have had a couple of quantum thermodynamic Murphy days. They suck all the way up the Y axis. 

I also had the days when I would answer Yes to the question "do you have a drug problem?"
Yes.
"What is the problem?"
Continuity of supply.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 28, 2016)

I am watching Disney's Fantasia. I discovered that Netflix has it on their streaming menu. I believe it is the first feature film I ever saw in a movie theater. Momma took me to see it in the theater; i have a few fragments of memory. Now 48? years later I am seeing it on TV and having jaw-dropping moments as I see again shapes that have lived in my dreams, unattributed. It is frightening how many things from other sources I have misremembered as original ideas.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 28, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> @Drowning-Man
> 
> You look like the pastor dude that drown in liquor while unable to obtain a sip.
> 
> In Constantine movie


----------



## 420God (Oct 28, 2016)

Almost finished the ATV today. I got the tires mounted, switched the front and rear axles, A-arms, shocks and differentials. Also gave it a full tune up. Tomorrow the paint should be cured enough to put the plastics back on. I still have a seat cover and decals coming.











I'm using a paint/primer combo made for plastics. I sanded with 220 grit to rough up the surface then wiped everything down with acetone to make sure there wasn't any residues.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 28, 2016)

About to dose some 25B before heading to the Halloween party


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 28, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Aalo take into consideration I'm on a lot of Xanax. I lost a blunt. I think I might have gave it to a dude at the store for half a cig. Idk why I was over there. And I lost my pipe.


Fucking Xanax hate that shit lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 28, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Its good for your prostate.


really? even if it's old and enlarged?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 28, 2016)

420God said:


> Almost finished the ATV today. I got the tires mounted, switched the front and rear axles, A-arms, shocks and differentials. Also gave it a full tune up. Tomorrow the paint should be cured enough to put the plastics back on. I still have a seat cover and decals coming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to turbocharge it and add a nitrous bottle.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 28, 2016)

Cleaned up this old hanger pole thing, had it for years. Tightened bolt on bottom, had gotten a little sloppy, and cleaned with mineral spirits. Spot stained and polyurethaned. The hangers are old pot iron and got new screws for hangers as they didn't all match.

I love old wood. 

  

Had to quit early, one of my dogs had minor cyst removal surgery @ 7 AM, had to babysit him in the afternoon so all us dogs had a long siesta this afternoon.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 28, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> really? even if it's old and enlarged?


Yes, according to current studies. It is believed to prevent prostate cancer. It is also now believed that coffee doesn't affect enlarged prostate.
http://www.webmd.com/prostate-cancer/news/20110517/coffee-may-lower-prostate-cancer-risk


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 28, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yes, according to current studies. It is believed to prevent prostate cancer. It is also now believed that coffee doesn't affect enlarged prostate.
> http://www.webmd.com/prostate-cancer/news/20110517/coffee-may-lower-prostate-cancer-risk


It's a very strange organ once you hit your late 50's. And it can't be from under use in my case. Better than heart trouble, I guess. Can't have every fucking thing.


----------



## ovo (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 28, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Cleaned up this old hanger pole thing, had it for years. Tightened bolt on bottom, had gotten a little sloppy, and cleaned with mineral spirits. Spot stained and polyurethaned. The hangers are old pot iron and got new screws for hangers as they didn't all match.
> 
> I love old wood.
> 
> ...


 I love mineral spirits. Go Alkanes!!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2016)

i only knocked on one door today. the other 66 had doorbells.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i only knocked on one door today. the other 66 had doorbells.


Was it 6


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i only knocked on one door today. the other 66 had doorbells.


i saw, the place with the bedbugs and cfl grow


----------



## 420God (Oct 29, 2016)

Pretty much finished with the ATV, feels like a whole new machine.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 29, 2016)

420God said:


> Pretty much finished with the ATV, feels like a whole new machine.
> View attachment 3817620
> 
> View attachment 3817630


Dayum! From junk, parts and total rebuild and new paint in just 4 days. ++rep. Oh yeah, would you adopt me and be my dad, I'm orphaned


----------



## 420God (Oct 29, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Dayum! From junk, parts and total rebuild and new paint in just 4 days. ++rep. Oh yeah, would you adopt me and be my dad, I'm orphaned


Probably would of had it done sooner if I didn't have to wait for the paint to dry. My daughter loves the way it turned out. Badass machine for a 12 year old.


----------



## april (Oct 29, 2016)

420God said:


> Probably would of had it done sooner if I didn't have to wait for the paint to dry. My daughter loves the way it turned out. Badass machine for a 12 year old.


It's beautiful! She's a lucky girl to have such a wonderful father!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 29, 2016)

Fire in the hole! Was working in garage, smelled burning rubber like an electrical fire. Looked outside and dumpster had flames coming out the top.

Hit it with hose for an hour. Flames coming out of old couch pads were stubborn. Finally got it out without a single neighbor even noticing.

Strong winds today proceeding tomorrow's rain. Not sure what happened but found blackened popped open cans in a melted bag with snuff cans. Nobody chews snuff here.

Fuckers.

 
Now I'm wet, beat up and smell like smoke. The wrong kind.

Could have been worse.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 29, 2016)

Could have been much worse - glad you had the hose handy.

Wait, that didn't sound right.


----------



## John Kitchen (Oct 29, 2016)

Well, I climbed a tree in genie pants and flipflops, to take a picture of my camp with an acer notebook.

As I discovered, that takes some fucking skill, by the way.

A wild storm ripped through the other day so we had to reset.  



Also, I uploaded this to UCS: 

http://theundercoverstoner.typepad.com/the_undercover_stoner/2016/10/why-cannabis-should-be-a-preferred-treatment-over-aspirin-.html


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 29, 2016)

Some kind of cobib marinade deal.. 

I used one of my tang x lemon.. But ya



 


And now coffee break.
26 zannies 2 days


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 29, 2016)

26 ZannieS??? is that your liver in the puree pic?


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 29, 2016)

--UPDATE --as some of you know my little nephew fell ill and several brain tumors were found and he had emergency surgery recently in San fransisco children's hospital as I posted previously in this thread ....

The tumors were not cancerous thankfully however the mention of chemo/radiation treatment was due to the fact that he had two tumors that the roots of the tumors had to be left in because one was wrapped up in his eye sight and if the roots were removed he would lose his sight ,,,the other tumors roots were wrapped around a major arterie and couldn't be cut out ....doctors are hoping that these treatments will kill these roots because left untreated they will obviously grow back meaning more surgeries in the future .......but he is in recovery and made it out of surgery ....there has been some complications with brain swelling but those seem to be under control at the moment .....however the saddest part of all this especially coming from a very respectful young man and IB student in high school is his memory has been affected pretty heavy as well as his speech ...but I'm hopeful with time these things will get better ...radiation treatments won't start for a long while after some extensive recovery ..he's definately not out of the woods by no means and it has been super tough on the family seeing our bright little guy struggle to talk and lose significant memory but were all blessed just to have him at this point .....so any thoughts/prayers are much appreciated and I'm hopeful that with time he will improve .......thank you to everyone who took the time to message me with words of encouragement as well as your thoughts and prayers for Morgan ......il keep you guys all updated to any changes and please continue to keep him in your thoughts 
--Inda


----------



## dangledo (Oct 30, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Ever wonder why crappier phones with slow shiutter speeds show lines. I've had phones show the bars in digi ballasts too.
> 
> However a professional camera won't show lines in digi or magnetic ime
> 
> ...



so you STRONGLY disagree with my anecdotal evidence based on your anecdotal evidence?

moot point, thanks though.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 30, 2016)

threw my first pork butt on the smoker at 530 this morning. the temp has held 250 5 hours now, havent had to touch it. went with franklin's recommendation of just a salt and pepper rub. going to butcher paper wrap here in a bit for.... prob another 6 hours. 

ordered a dual temp probe that has an app for your phone, connected through bluetooth.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 30, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> I was asking you to think? Do research. Everyone always wants me to explain shit to them



like you said. dont really care, as it really isnt the point. no need for you to try and explain anything. 


thanks though


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 30, 2016)

Took a short drive to Saguaro National Park. Great place to paint, smoke weed and contemplate or bury a body.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 30, 2016)

Do elaborate @qwizoking. I'm all ears.

Your words...

But


Sorry.. Deleting
I'm just being an ass.
Coming off the Xanax got opiate shits and I lost my jar of bud


Have a good one


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 30, 2016)

dangledo said:


> threw my first pork butt on the smoker at 530 this morning. the temp has held 250 5 hours now, havent had to touch it. went with franklin's recommendation of just a salt and pepper rub. going to butcher paper wrap here in a bit for.... prob another 6 hours.
> 
> ordered a dual temp probe that has an app for your phone, connected through bluetooth.


That's what's up! I have the igrill mini, it has a single temp probe. It's Bluetooth as well. It has been a great addition to my smoker. I'll probably be getting the regular igrill, that one has four probes and you can use one to monitor smoker temps.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 30, 2016)

figured you diy'ers would appreciate this. 

home depot has milwaukee 12 volt package deals going right now. impact drill, driver, two batteries, carrying case and another tool(limited) of your choice. for 140 out-the-door. sold the identical impact to a friend for 40$(no battery)




Gary Goodson said:


> That's what's up! I have the igrill mini, it's has a single temp probe. It's Bluetooth as well. It has been a great addition to my smoker. I'll probably be getting the regular igrill, that one has four probes and you can use one to monitor smoker temps.


yea im glad i bought a cheapo first. was messing around with it and opened the vents on the smoker to full blast, just to see what kind of temps it could reach(no meat). came back several minutes later and the smoker was over 800 degrees

fucked it real good like. lesson learned. i wont do that to the next one. 

having the 'grill' probe will be a nice addition for you. like everything else i do, i hastily bought one without the grill probe/setting. think the meat probe would work the same, but it only has one temp monitor setting so the alarm will sound if i set a temp for the meat.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 30, 2016)

dangledo said:


> figured you diy'ers would appreciate this.
> 
> home depot has milwaukee 12 volt package deals going right now. impact drill, driver, two batteries, carrying case and another tool(limited) of your choice. for 140 out-the-door. sold the identical impact to a friend for 40$(no battery)
> 
> ...


Check this one out. You can have different temp settings for each of the four probes.
https://www.amazon.com/iDevices-IGR0009P5-iGrill2-Bluetooth-Thermometer/dp/B00NC4KU42


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 30, 2016)

dangledo said:


> figured you diy'ers would appreciate this.
> home depot has milwaukee 12 volt package deals going right now. impact drill, driver, two batteries, carrying case and another tool(limited) of your choice. for 140 out-the-door.


ikr? i've been waiting all year for the xmas sales on tool sets


----------



## dangledo (Oct 30, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Do elaborate @qwizoking. I'm all ears.
> 
> Your words...
> 
> ...


you 'STRONGLY' disagreed with statement in my post. I shouldve asked which part.

literally the least important part of my post.

thought you mightve had something worth looking into.

thats what my wife does. says some shit to elicit a response.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 30, 2016)

What?
Go re-read lol
I disagreed cause your post was incorrect

Anyway deuces


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Oct 30, 2016)

I walked the brat all the way to the river and back through a rainstorm cause she's an idiot without exercise for sure ,sure. Did some free pile shopping on my way home........damn do i miss going yard saling with my grandpa, those old native americans can spot a deal from 5 miles away i tell ya. I miss him so much, those guys from that era may have been brought up to slap your kids and drink yourself into a coma was an ok lifestyle but they had moral compasses, and for the most part did the right thing or at least tried to. Here where i live it seems all respect for our elders is gone and it hurts my heart, scares the shit outa me for those of us who will one day be that older person needing someone to help them up a stairway or onto a bus. 

     i took those pics yesterday .............................all the leaves are gone now...............


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 30, 2016)

Slept in a bit, took the dogs to the park, put some music on, smoked a few cigs, about to have some liver and other goodies....


----------



## neosapien (Oct 30, 2016)

You're the one that called foul Qwizo. Then explained why by saying you always have to explain why. Jus saying.


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Oct 30, 2016)

LOve the way liver smells cooking..............no way in hell id eat once its cooked though lmao!


----------



## dangledo (Oct 30, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> ikr? i've been waiting all year for the xmas sales on tool sets


so hard to pass up. went in to check out a water heater, came out with tools. 

i already have a decent amount of the 18 volt tools. the small 12v have some serious balls for being so compact. already driven 30 or so lags and its just starting to die out. 

i have a serious problem when it comes to buying tools. i think a drug problem would be cheaper.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 30, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Slept in a bit, took the dogs to the park, put some music on, smoked a few cigs, about to have some liver and other goodies....
> 
> View attachment 3818286


Did you take a trip to the Asian market?


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 30, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Did you take a trip to the Asian market?


Often make trips to those, yep, but these goodies are from my favorite carniceria.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 30, 2016)

Ya That's why I deleted. Just being grumpy .
I did try and help him Think how quality of cam and shutter speed come into play as well as individual frequencies of bulb and ballast

Without having to actually explain.

Hoping he would research.

Or if you prefer to think there's only light half the time and your celly actually shows pulses of light waves 


Like saying undecarbed bud won't get you high of eaten. And getting to think why rather than explain you have to have a polar surface area less than 60 to optimally cross blood brain barrier thca-66

I could fill a whole page discussing both these topics or give him a few tidbits and he learn himself.



Sorry grumpy


----------



## neosapien (Oct 30, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Often make trips to those, yep, but these goodies are from my favorite carniceria.


Cool they have those little milk yogurt drink thingys at our Asian market. So I thought what I thought.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 30, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Cool they have those little milk yogurt drink thingys at our Asian market. So I thought what I thought.


'Higado' and 'chicharron' should have been dead giveaways, but I know what you mean. The Korean markets in particular seem to have a variety of the tiny yogurt/fruit/milk drinks.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 30, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Slept in a bit, took the dogs to the park, put some music on, smoked a few cigs, about to have some liver and other goodies....
> 
> View attachment 3818286


Never liked liver.

But it was almost palatable the way my mom made it once in a while. Coated with flour and blackened under broiler.

The most blackened burnt parts were kinda OK.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 30, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Never liked liver.
> 
> But it was almost palatable the way my mom made it once in a while. Coated with flour and blackened under broiler.
> 
> The most blackened burnt parts were kinda OK.


I'm a big fan. For beef/veal/pork liver, I prefer onions and bell peppers, fried crispy in bacon fat. Hot sauce/tomato compote on the side.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 30, 2016)

Fixing a leaky pipe in the basement. I'm no plumber so I hope it works out lol. Also saw a mouse run right in front of my face so hopefully I accomplish hunting him down today. I'll report back with progress.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 30, 2016)

dangledo said:


> so hard to pass up. went in to check out a water heater, came out with tools.
> 
> i already have a decent amount of the 18 volt tools. the small 12v have some serious balls for being so compact. already driven 30 or so lags and its just starting to die out.
> 
> i have a serious problem when it comes to buying tools. i think a drug problem would be cheaper.


I seen the set at my depot here.. only decent tool is that impact driver. I have a few broken 12v Milwaukee tools. I love their stuff. Probably my favorite company.. for corded tools though. Their corded sawzalls are the best.. same with their drills.. right angle and hole hog. But for cordless I have the best luck with dewalt


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 30, 2016)

I like Porter Cable myself for cordless. Their new 20 volt stuff is awesome. Just as good as Dewalt at half the price.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 30, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I like Porter Cable myself for cordless. their new 20 volt stuff is awesome. Just as good as Dewalt at half the price.


I have a porter cable corded drill I use to drill through concrete and shit.. it was only like 60 bucks and it's a beast. Really strong


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 30, 2016)

srh88 said:


> I have a porter cable corded drill I use to drill through concrete and shit.. it was only like 60 bucks and it's a beast. Really strong


Their cordless stuff is just as good. You can catch the 18 or 20 volt kits on sale around the holidays. Their stuff holds up to commercial use.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 30, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Their cordless stuff is just as good. You can catch the 18 or 20 volt kits on sale around the holidays. Their stuff holds up to commercial use.


Maybe I'll grab an impact driver for the house or a back up


----------



## dangledo (Oct 30, 2016)

srh88 said:


> I seen the set at my depot here.. only decent tool is that impact driver. I have a few broken 12v Milwaukee tools. I love their stuff. Probably my favorite company.. for corded tools though. Their corded sawzalls are the best.. same with their drills.. right angle and hole hog. But for cordless I have the best luck with dewalt



definitely for small stuff around the house. that little mini hackzall looks perfect for those really tight spaces. my buddy has about everything they make in both 12 and 18v and i was very impressed with the power for its size.


anything that needs serious attention gets the pneumatic treatment here. in comparison, harbor freights cheap shit has lasted longer than some name brand shit ive bought.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 30, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Their cordless stuff is just as good. You can catch the 18 or 20 volt kits on sale around the holidays. Their stuff holds up to commercial use.


I've got some of the early PC 18V and a slew of dead batteries


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 30, 2016)

soups on at @dangledo 's


----------



## 420God (Oct 30, 2016)

Just got home with a load of hay.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 30, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> I've got some of the early PC 18V and a slew of dead batteries


I never had problems from their early stuff. It was NiCad though. Lithium is the way to go.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 30, 2016)

420God said:


> Just got home with a load of hay.
> 
> View attachment 3818385



now thats a tasty investment. 

4 wheeler looks awesome btw.



ive been meaning to do some work on my old mule. its been on the back burner for some time now. may be a winter project.


----------



## 420God (Oct 30, 2016)

dangledo said:


> now thats a tasty investment.
> 
> 4 wheeler looks awesome btw.
> 
> ...


Thanks! It was originally going to be a winter project but my neighbor gave me the other ATV for nothing which saved me a few hundred and sped up the idea. Gives my kid something to do instead of sitting around all winter.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 30, 2016)

420God said:


> Thanks! It was originally going to be a winter project but my neighbor gave me the other ATV for nothing which saved me a few hundred and sped up the idea. Gives my kid something to do instead of sitting around all winter.


She wears a helmet, right?

We see lots of kids (and adults) get hurt up here on wheelers,
Just a suggestion.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 30, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> She wears a helmet, right?
> 
> We see lots of kids (and adults) get hurt up here on wheelers,
> Just a suggestion.


He who wears a $100 helmet has a $100 head.


----------



## 420God (Oct 30, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> She wears a helmet, right?
> 
> We see lots of kids (and adults) get hurt up here on wheelers,
> Just a suggestion.


Always! It's the law here for under 18.


----------



## 420God (Oct 30, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> He who wears a $100 helmet has a $100 head.


I had on a brand new HJC that was over $200 when I got in my motorcycle accident. First time wearing it. It did it's job though.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 30, 2016)

420God said:


> I had on a brand new HJC that was over $200 when I got in my motorcycle accident. First time wearing it. It did it's just though.


I hit hard GA clay with mine at about 60 mile an hour. The side of the helmet was busted. You could push in on it and watch it flex. It saved my life for sure. First time I wore it.

I don't wear one on my utility quad but I do on my racing one or dirt bike.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 30, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Some kind of cobib marinade deal..View attachment 3817839
> 
> I used one of my tang x lemon.. But yaView attachment 3817840
> 
> ...






Idk if it'll be good but find out

In no chef

And I'm still eating zannies. Reupped last Friday. This whole week been a blur


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 30, 2016)

420God said:


> Just got home with a load of hay.
> 
> View attachment 3818385


Been meaning to ask this for years; why do you mid westerners have those giant hay rolls instead of bales like we use out west?


----------



## 420God (Oct 30, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Been meaning to ask this for years; why do you mid westerners have those giant hay rolls instead of bales like we use out west?


They can be kept out in the weather since they shed off most of the rain, the big squares act like a sponge and mold all the way through.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 30, 2016)

420God said:


> They can be kept out in the weather since they shed off most of the rain, the big squares act like a sponge and mold all the way through.


How do you feed from those? The bales "flake", and say for a meal a horse gets a 5-6 inch flake(a 6 in thick X-section of the bale).


----------



## 420God (Oct 30, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> How do you feed from those? The bales "flake", and say for a meal a horse gets a 5-6 inch flake(a 6 in thick X-section of the bale).


We full feed so I just stand a bale upright inside a metal ring and it unravels as they eat. That's what the pavilion is for, for the last few years I've been feeding out in the open and the rain falling on the bales in the ring makes them mold before they can eat it all. Makes for a lot of waist.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 30, 2016)

420God said:


> We full feed so I just stand a bale upright inside a metal ring and it unravels as they eat. That's what the pavilion is for, for the last few years I've been feeding out in the open and the rain falling on the bales in the ring makes them mold before they can eat it all. Makes for a lot of waist.


How long would a roll last for say 10 cattle?


----------



## 420God (Oct 30, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> How long would a roll last for say 10 cattle?


Full grown, less than a week. It'll take a couple weeks for even 20 of my little ones though.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 30, 2016)

A lot less labor; 10 adult cows can go thru 7-8 bales per day


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 30, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Check this one out. You can have different temp settings for each of the four probes.
> https://www.amazon.com/iDevices-IGR0009P5-iGrill2-Bluetooth-Thermometer/dp/B00NC4KU42


https://www.amazon.com/Maverick--732-Wireless-Meat-Thermometer/dp/B01FEKGB9Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1477865786&sr=8-1&keywords=maverick+et-732

This is my baby and I love it dearly. It has a low temp warning too and its signal carries through my entire house, not limited to the bluetooth distances I can go all over my house etc....

PS I started with a Maverick ET-7 when they first came out and used it until it died just a few months ago.


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 30, 2016)

420God said:


> Always! It's the law here for under 18.


But does it match the quad? Must be a fashionable accessory as well.


----------



## Eltomcat (Oct 31, 2016)

Cooked ribeye and made strawberry lava cake for a special someone.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 31, 2016)

Love in the air. Beautiful




Eltomcat said:


> View attachment 3818853
> 
> View attachment 3818854
> 
> Cooked ribeye and made strawberry lava cake for a special someone.


----------



## 420God (Oct 31, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> But does it match the quad? Must be a fashionable accessory as well.


Not yet but it will. I'm getting her a new one as an early Xmas present.


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 31, 2016)

420God said:


> Not yet but it will. I'm getting her a new one as an early Xmas present.


glitter?


----------



## 420God (Oct 31, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> glitter?


Possibly, I'm letting her pic it. I'm sure she'll bedazzle otherwise to make it "hers" .


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 31, 2016)

Just don't go to any more parties

Tehehe.. 


Eltomcat said:


> View attachment 3818853
> 
> View attachment 3818854
> 
> Cooked ribeye and made strawberry lava cake for a special someone.


----------



## John Kitchen (Oct 31, 2016)

After a couple sixers and a handful of dexies, the handpan is my friend.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10211436057481938


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 31, 2016)

You guys are talking about quads... I like quads



That is all.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 31, 2016)

John Kitchen said:


> After a couple sixers and a handful of dexies, the handpan is my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice flow, bro. Damn, you're in shape! You an obstacle course dude? Looks like you could do ANW. Cute family, too. Nice job...


----------



## John Kitchen (Oct 31, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Nice flow, bro. Damn, you're in shape! You an obstacle course dude? Looks like you could do ANW. Cute family, too. Nice job...


Thanks man! yeah, I was pretty big into spartan race here in Australia. Pursued it pretty far for a few years, then decided to give it a rest to pursue music, writing and travelling. 

Lots of my buddies are training for Ninja. Sorta wish I wouldnt have stopped so i could give it a crack, but what the hell, drummings just as fun!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 31, 2016)

420God said:


> They can be kept out in the weather since they shed off most of the rain, the big squares act like a sponge and mold all the way through.


That and with round bales you use a tractor to handle them. The square bales you have to have someone handle them. 



Singlemalt said:


> Been meaning to ask this for years; why do you mid westerners have those giant hay rolls instead of bales like we use out west?


The huge ones go to mushroom farmers.


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 31, 2016)

John Kitchen said:


> After a couple sixers and a handful of dexies, the handpan is my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that was nice. chilled me right out. Thank you.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 31, 2016)

I taught my son about rockets. Then I told him - for the first of many times - that the stars are our destination.

He seemed impressed.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 31, 2016)

why is there kids coming to my house. i got a bag of candy and put it in a bowl and just left it on my porch but i think some fat kid took it all. now all these kids are coming up to my door and looking upset. now im giving away life lessons... life isnt always fair


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 31, 2016)

srh88 said:


> now im giving away life lessons


here's one for u srh...never leave a bowl of candy unattended on Halloween.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 31, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> here's one for u srh...never leave a bowl of candy unattended on Halloween.


lol i dont care who took it..but i had other shit to do other than sit on my porch all night. if there was some good looking momma's on my road itd be a different story


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 31, 2016)

srh88 said:


> why is there kids coming to my house. i got a bag of candy and put it in a bowl and just left it on my porch but i think some fat kid took it all. now all these kids are coming up to my door and looking upset. now im giving away life lessons... life isnt always fair


I'm the one that took a dump on your porch since you run out of candy.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 31, 2016)

I took the kids trick or treating and now watching "The Adams Family".


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 31, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I took the kids trick or treating and now watching "The Adams Family".


I like that flic


----------



## srh88 (Oct 31, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I'm the one that took a dump on your porch since you run out of candy.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 31, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I like that flic


I like them.

I like the old tv series to.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 31, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


Now I feel bad for sticking the toilet paper to the door.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 31, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Now I feel bad for sticking the toilet paper to the door.


id leave it because itd keep other people away lol


----------



## neosapien (Oct 31, 2016)

Took the kiddo out trick or treating over my buddy's house with his family. His neighbors have an after party every year. It's a pretty good time. Already reached a turning point in my life though, which is that my daughter is now old enough to realize I'm stealing all her candy.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 31, 2016)

I took a tolerance break and just smoked. Got this big cheese eating grin on my face.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 31, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I took a tolerance break and just smoked. Got this big cheese eating grin on my face.


Are you French?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 31, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Are you French?


Not sure but I love cheese.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm pretty sure I am of English decent with some American Indian and Irish mixed in. From what I remember from some of my grandparents and great grandparents.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 1, 2016)

the countdown starts now.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 1, 2016)

you should delete it before the mods have to.

 

i have successfully memorialized your contribution.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you should delete it before the mods have to.
> 
> View attachment 3819911
> 
> i have successfully memorialized your contribution.


Done


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 1, 2016)

Flew over the ranch

 



and took a bunch of pics.

Pretty sick. The partially state funded and protected wetland restoration on my land is going sweet. 
Thank you irs


----------



## srh88 (Nov 3, 2016)

Started the next masonry job.. new patio and walkway going in


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Started the next masonry job.. new patio and walkway going in


That don't look like plumbing to me..


----------



## srh88 (Nov 3, 2016)

jerryb73 said:


> That don't look like plumbing to me..


Ive been doing masonry on the side. I'm on my way now to return the hammer and compressor then to put in a frost free hydrant if that helps lol. I like the masonry though for something different. And the payout is insane for it.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 3, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Ive been doing masonry on the side. I'm on my way now to return the hammer and compressor then to put in a frost free hydrant if that helps lol. I like the masonry though for something different. And the payout is insane for it.


Aight then carry on.. Lol


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Nov 3, 2016)

I found this today in the house and I can't find any information on it anywhere and would appreciate some help if possible?

I don't know who I should take it too in Houston either. Also found a bunch of Beatles first pressing records and some John Lennon 7inches from 1975


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 3, 2016)

I was gonna send you money But the link didn't work. 

Oh well. Free money isn't for everybody


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 3, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> I was gonna send you money But the link didn't work.
> 
> Oh well. Free money isn't for everybody


Seems like he already has enough mmj


----------



## awesomegrow420 (Nov 3, 2016)

Got an A on my quantitative analysis test


----------



## awesomegrow420 (Nov 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Seems like he already has enough mmj


Single malt nice icon, TNT. Would love to able to nitrate something in lab. lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 3, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> I found this today in the house and I can't find any information on it anywhere and would appreciate some help if possible?
> 
> I don't know who I should take it too in Houston either. Also found a bunch of Beatles first pressing records and some John Lennon 7inches from 1975
> 
> ...


Nice!
On the Pancho Villa film: did some googling (search terms: pancho villa 16mm film Univ of Texas ), a bunch of hits, looks quite cool. I suggest you start a phone relationship with the Film Dept at the U in Austin and ask some questions and see what happens


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Nov 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Nice!
> On the Pancho Villa film: did some googling (search terms: pancho villa 16mm film Univ of Texas ), a bunch of hits, looks quite cool. I suggest you start a phone relationship with the Film Dept at the U in Austin and ask some questions and see what happens


Ah good idea! I searched it as well but couldn't find the film in the canister maybe I didn't look hard enough. I will do that for sure, thanks!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 4, 2016)

Built a spaceship


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 4, 2016)

Pretty much nothing. 

I guess I need some puzzles and books. Also copious amounts of booze.

Ps; I made a milkshake as I did shots of whiskey. It was delicious


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 4, 2016)

Check it out . Jizz on his bubble ah ha!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 4, 2016)

I mean in his bubble lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 4, 2016)

I rented a little hoe
 
And a professional hoe owner/driver and turned them both loose on my driveway. Driveway paved surface had deteriorated over the last several years and was torn up pretty bad from the same hoe tearing out the old walls, right last year, left this year.

So I made a decision. Put down pavers instead of blacktop, right now. Before the snow comes
 
 
Lookin' good early
 
Another week.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 4, 2016)

Wow that looks like fun. What an awesome workout! How much do those blocks weigh?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 4, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow that looks like fun. What an awesome workout! How much do those blocks weigh?


Abouta pound.




Seriously.


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 4, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Not sure but I love cheese.


Manicotti stuffed with mascarpone, provolone, egg yolk, sauteed portobellos and crushed garlic?







Spoiler


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 4, 2016)

@tangerinegreen555 - About that light, I've always got plenty....





I need some of that shit that *you* are smoking, though....not had any in ages!


----------



## srh88 (Nov 4, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I rented a little hoe
> View attachment 3822744
> And a professional hoe owner/driver and turned them both loose on my driveway. Driveway paved surface had deteriorated over the last several years and was torn up pretty bad from the same hoe tearing out the old walls, right last year, left this year.
> 
> ...


thats a shitload of block.. should of called me up. i love spending other peoples money


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> thats a shitload of block.. should of called me up. i love spending other peoples money


Driveway is 96' long so yeah, kinda pricey. We also widened it quite a bit with the walls out further than original. When I bought this place in '88, it had one lane. Now it's like 3.

The driveway cost half as much as the house did 28 yrs. ago. I like driveways and garages. And trucks and cars. Typical male.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 4, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Driveway is 96' long so yeah, kinda pricey. We also widened it quite a bit with the walls out further than original. When I bought this place in '88, it had one lane. Now it's like 3.
> 
> The driveway cost half as much as the house did 28 yrs. ago. I like driveways and garages. And trucks and cars. Typical male.


yeah thats a whole lot of block lol.. how much was it for the concrete to mortar the blocks to?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> yeah thats a whole lot of block lol.. how much was it for the concrete to mortar the blocks to?


No mortar at all anywhere in the driveway. You lay it over 2B modified gravel base and seal the cracks with polymeric sand that hardens like a rock after you hose it down. The hardest thing is constantly checking level and keeping the slope towards the road.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 4, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> No mortar at all anywhere in the driveway. You lay it over 2B modified gravel base and seal the cracks with polymeric sand that hardens like a rock after you hose it down. The hardest thing is constantly checking level and keeping the slope towards the road.


yeah without pitch that would be shitty. excited to see the finished work. im going to come do burnouts in your brand new driveway


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> yeah without pitch that would be shitty. excited to see the finished work. im going to come do burnouts in your brand new driveway


Only if you bring David's Lambo. We'll take turns beating the fuck out of it.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 4, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Only if you bring David's Lambo. We'll take turns beating the fuck out of it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 4, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Manicotti stuffed with mascarpone, provolone, egg yolk, sauteed portobellos and crushed garlic?
> 
> View attachment 3822756
> 
> ...


Needs fresh basil


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 4, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Needs fresh basil


I know, I was relying on scraps from the garden but they were all withered and brown. 
(Had some Mexican oregano and pineapple sage out there, as well.)

Didn't wanna go back out after we'ed been running all afternoon.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 5, 2016)

Bought my daughter this car today. The one one the bottom


So stoked for her


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Nov 5, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Bought my daughter this car today. The one one the bottom
> View attachment 3823750
> 
> So stoked for her


shoulda got her an sti


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 5, 2016)

srh88 said:


> shoulda got her an sti


Dude, we traded in the acura Rsx i bought her last time and my insurance only went up 30 bucks


----------



## srh88 (Nov 5, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Dude, we traded in the acura Rsx i bought her last time and my insurance only went up 30 bucks


nice.. youre dad of the year man.. id be happy getting any car as a gift


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 5, 2016)

srh88 said:


> nice.. youre dad of the year man.. id be happy getting any car as a gift


Thx bro 
My only kid, gotta kick down.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 5, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Thx bro
> My only kid, gotta kick down.


im looking for the paperwork.. how can i become your kid?


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 5, 2016)

srh88 said:


> im looking for the paperwork.. how can i become your kid?


Lmao


----------



## srh88 (Nov 5, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Lmao


dad?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 5, 2016)

srh88 said:


> shoulda got her an sti


a sexually transmitted infection?


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 5, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3823779 Bought my daughter this car today. The one one the bottom
> 
> 
> So stoked for her


My ex has the xtrek and loves it


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 5, 2016)

srh88 said:


> dad?


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 5, 2016)

I heard that Trump was giving another useless speech in Reno, so I flew down there to troll him. When I got bored I yelled, "GUN!!!" at the top of my lungs. They rushed Trump off the stage, arrested a redneck in front of me while I stood back and laughed my ass off. Good day...


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 5, 2016)

Opened the mail, fuck fortune cookies. Fortune blotter?


----------



## 420God (Nov 6, 2016)

We've been having really nice weather the last few days so I've been cleaning up around the farm and getting ready for when the snow finally comes. Trying my damnedest to avoid TV/internet/radio until after the elections are over. So sick of hearing about politics it's starting to affect my mood.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 6, 2016)

I accomplished signing up for unemployment today. That season went fast. I'm going to chill for a week or two then try to find some under the table work a couple days a week. No China this year so I'm going to get bored real quick if I don't. Getting harder and harder to find stuff off the books though. Everyone is so sue crazy and worried about being liable these days.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 6, 2016)

i watered the plants....fed myself....then i read that they just destroyed the set of "corner gas" (a canadian show we used to get in Mn.)so i'm binge watching corner gas on youtube today....ah nostalgia


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 6, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I accomplished signing up for unemployment today. That season went fast. I'm going to chill for a week or two then try to find some under the table work a couple days a week. No China this year so I'm going to get bored real quick if I don't. Getting harder and harder to find stuff off the books though. Everyone is so sue crazy and worried about being liable these days.


Do you grow, Neo? If not, why? Just curious...


----------



## neosapien (Nov 6, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Do you grow, Neo? If not, why? Just curious...


Yeah I do. Still in a dark state though. I gotta keep it under 9 and under 2lbs to avoid mms. So not very lucrative numbers. If that's what you were getting at. And I'm always traveling so I'm not very good at going perpetual lol.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm a closet chemist but it's in a dark state


----------



## srh88 (Nov 7, 2016)

formed up the patio and walkway i showed pictures of before, laid down the stone and its all ready to go with the rebar. concrete coming in tomorrow at 8am. this job is going real smooth for the little time its been taking, will post up some pics tomorrow. im taking the rest of the day off.


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Nov 7, 2016)

well i learned what "mansplaining" is today!!!


----------



## srh88 (Nov 7, 2016)

MANGOBICHE said:


> well i learned what "mansplaining" is today!!!


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Nov 7, 2016)

I was locked up because some guy tried to steal my Lamborghini. Went up to him and socked him on the jaw. Sent him to hospital and he was in a coma for weeks. Told police it was self defence but he said i used too much force.\


you got it all figured out brah!


----------



## srh88 (Nov 7, 2016)

MANGOBICHE said:


> I was locked up because some guy tried to steal my Lamborghini. Went up to him and socked him on the jaw. Sent him to hospital and he was in a coma for weeks. Told police it was self defence but he said i used too much force.\
> 
> 
> you got it all figured out brah!


i dont think you know how quotes work.. or sigs. say something retarded and youll end up as someones sig.


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Nov 7, 2016)

I dont judge folks based on internet posts at a weed website dude, Also this thread is about what you acomplished today......if you have nothing on topic to share why not go troll david kratos?


----------



## srh88 (Nov 7, 2016)

MANGOBICHE said:


> I dont judge folks based on internet posts at a weed website dude, Also this thread is about what you acomplished today......if you have nothing on topic to share why not go troll david kratos?


so what have you actually accomplished?


----------



## neosapien (Nov 7, 2016)

I fixed the drive belt on my mower and cut the grass for the first time in 2+ months. Hopefully thats the last time for this season. I'm slowly working up the energy to go dispose of last harvests waste in the compost pit.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 7, 2016)

Bought a crossbow today. Been a compound guy forever. Bout to go out back and shoot this bad boy.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 7, 2016)

I've been working on refinancing our home.
Ughhh, I freakin hate all these numbers & paperwork !!!!!!


----------



## Pig4buzz (Nov 7, 2016)

Not much cleaned house. Turned in my time sheet at work and wrote a couple notes. Rained here for first time in I don't know when. So enjoyed listening to rain and of course to nice nap.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 7, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3823780


Fuck yeah bro! What an awesome dad. Had to get her the Subaru so she can make ski trips and bring dad along....

I'll have a daughter in 80 days. Definitely look forward to moments like this.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 7, 2016)

Oh and I just raked and bagged 19 garbage bags full of pine needles. 

Bullshit.


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 7, 2016)

O jad 15 bars. Now i have no bar but I can still typr

-win


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 7, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Oh and I just raked and bagged 19 garbage bags full of pine needles.
> 
> Bullshit.


Can I have them?


----------



## lokie (Nov 7, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Oh and I just raked and bagged 19 garbage bags full of pine needles.
> 
> Bullshit.


What do you charge for them?

http://pinestraw.com/mulch/long-needle-pine-straw-mulch/?gclid=CPu8pJqmmNACFRCqaQod71UIrw


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 7, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Oh and I just raked and bagged 19 garbage bags full of pine needles.
> 
> Bullshit.


Looks like those pine needles are in demand Bob .....I can be your auctioneer and we can send em to the highest bidder ....


19 bags holy shit il never complain about my 3 again ....thanks for making me feel like a total puss bob


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 7, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Looks like those pine needles are in demand Bob .....I can be your auctioneer and we can send em to the highest bidder ....
> 
> 
> 19 bags holy shit il never complain about my 3 again ....thanks for making me feel like a total puss bob


Ha. It took me 2 days so it's not like i was fast at it. 

I had no idea people wanted them haha. Yes. You can auction them off and we'll split the proceeds. 

Bidding starts at 1 blowjob.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 8, 2016)

pine needles can make for some perrty blue hydrangeas


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 8, 2016)

dangledo said:


> hydrangeas


** Gazuntite **

Edit: I had to google that, no idea how it was spelled.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 8, 2016)

So the other day I went to the local Comcast place to get some equipment. I told the lady I also need to run a new 35' cable from the splitter to the game room. She says sure, you can do that, we don't want to have to send guys out to do simple things. 

So she says she has two 20' cables and a barrel connector, shoves them in a bag and I don't really look at them as my attention was on the new wifi modem tower.

I come home, and take the cables out and hook up 1 end to splitter, snake it over heat vents and abruptly run out of cable 8' from the splitter.

 

she gave me two 8' pieces to cover 35'

and this real cool 'barrel connector', that is actually what you put on the end of a raw cut cable, if you have the stripping and crimping tool, to make a cable connection end.

 

So I called Comcast and asked simply, why? They're sending a guy out with the $29.95 waived for being stupid.

Now I have to wait for a 2 hour window of arrival. They push you to set your own stuff up, but give you the wrong wires and connectors. Thanks Comcast. This should be done already.


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 8, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So the other day I went to the local Comcast place to get some equipment. I told the lady I also need to run a new 35' cable from the splitter to the game room. She says sure, you can do that, we don't want to have to send guys out to do simple things.
> 
> So she says she has two 20' cables and a barrel connector, shoves them in a bag and I don't really look at them as my attention was on the new wifi modem tower.
> 
> ...


She seems smart ....some lucky guy is guna get with that ditz and his four inch penis will become a foot long due to her lack of simple math .



For real tho that kinda shit annoys me especially when I know I can't trust people ...yet I don't look myself ...happends lots at the auto parts store ...were surrounded by dumbs dumbs 555...


----------



## lokie (Nov 8, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So I called Comcast and asked simply, why? They're sending a guy out with the $29.95 waived for being stupid.
> 
> Now I have to wait for a 2 hour window of arrival. They push you to set your own stuff up, but give you the wrong wires and connectors. Thanks Comcast. This should be done already.


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 8, 2016)

What did I do today? Well... it's 3.22 am here. So... nothing yet. But, yesterday I tied down my ladyboy to get the light right up in her business. So I could get some nice buds come the flip.

Oh. And I gave my brewing batch of supersoil another mix through. This time with the funky gunk that accumulates in a bokashi bin after a few months of scraps. Man that shit pongs. Not as bad as baby shit. Or a meat works. But it's still pretty ripe.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 8, 2016)

Getting ready to vote T minus 1 Hour


----------



## 420God (Nov 8, 2016)

I've accomplished not giving a fuck for another voting year. I can learn to live with whoever gets elected.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 8, 2016)

420God said:


> I've accomplished not giving a fuck for another voting year. I can learn to live with whoever gets elected.


I need to know your secret cause I just voted & now need to take a shower.


----------



## 420God (Nov 8, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I need to know your secret cause I just voted & now need to take a shower.


Well, I'm not registered so that helps. 

My guns aren't either so that helps more.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 8, 2016)

Went and voted shortly after the polls opened; then went to lumber yard and bought a bunch of lumber to replenish my stock as I was getting real low

edit: it will be a lot more expensive in a few months regardless of who wins election. Fuckers, every last one of them


----------



## 420God (Nov 8, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Went and voted shortly after the polls opened; then went to lumber yard and bought a bunch of lumber to replenish my stock as I was getting real low
> 
> edit: it will be a lot more expensive in a few months regardless of who wins election. Fuckers, every last one of them


I like to keep extra material around too incase I think of small projects, or the zombie apocalypse starts and I need to board up the house.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 8, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So the other day I went to the local Comcast place to get some equipment. I told the lady I also need to run a new 35' cable from the splitter to the game room. She says sure, you can do that, we don't want to have to send guys out to do simple things.
> 
> So she says she has two 20' cables and a barrel connector, shoves them in a bag and I don't really look at them as my attention was on the new wifi modem tower.
> 
> ...


Out here I have exactly the opposite problem. My cable modem died the other day. Would they let me swing by and swap it out? No!! I need to have one of their geniuses install it. We won't get into the hilarity that ensued.



420God said:


> Well, I'm not registered so that helps.
> 
> My guns aren't either so that helps more.


Neither am I nor my guns, still trying to figure out how they got me for jury duty as I abstain from the political process in every form possible.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 8, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> ...still trying to figure out how they got me for jury duty as I abstain from the political process in every form possible.


Driver's license number


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 8, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Driver's license number


Damn you are absolutely right forgot about that.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 8, 2016)

Patio is coming together well.. cement truck was like 3 hours late lol. Had a friend help me out to get it raked out faster and I helped him out with his project. He's extending his log shed and needed help lifting logs


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 8, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> still trying to figure out how they got me for jury duty as I abstain from the political process in every form possible.


I got hit with it last Sept. (moose season) but managed to get it moved to January when I've got absolutely nothing going on.
Oh, and they use our PFD applications to hook you for J/D.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 8, 2016)

I went out and voted. Definitely feel sorry. I wrote dirty but misspelled it and it changed it to sorry. Sorry works too. I feel dirty and sorry.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 8, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I got hit with it last Sept. (moose season) but managed to get it moved to January when I've got absolutely nothing going on.
> Oh, and they use our PFD applications to hook you for J/D.


I did that years ago. Now I get a Dr's. excuse. Being old has it's minimal benefits.

My dad always said vets didn't have to do jury duty, but maybe it was WWII vets. I know they never called him.


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 8, 2016)

Almost!


----------



## neosapien (Nov 8, 2016)

I got called up to duty shortly after my 18th birthday. It was an interesting criminal case. A man robbed a kwiki-mart and took a woman as a shield on his getaway. The police accidentally shot and killed the woman upon apprehending the guy. It was fucked.


----------



## lokie (Nov 8, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I got called up to duty shortly after my 18th birthday. It was an interesting criminal case. A man robbed a kwiki-mart and took a woman as a shield on his getaway. The police accidentally shot and killed the woman upon apprehending the guy. It was fucked.


Any repercussions against the cops?


----------



## neosapien (Nov 8, 2016)

lokie said:


> Any repercussions against the cops?


Honestly I don't remember. Probably not would be my guess. I do remember one of the guys charges was felony murder or something akin to it. There were literally like 20 different charges he racked up.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 8, 2016)

Probably went like this:

Cop kills innocent kidnap victim.
Criminal catches murder charge for said killing.
Cop gets a medal.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 8, 2016)

So had a shower valve go bad. No way to get to it and had to knock a hole in a block wall. Sucks ass.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 8, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> So had a shower valve go bad. No way to get to it and had to knock a hole in a block wall. Sucks ass.


Don't you love how people install things like they're never going to wear out?

I put plumbing access panels in for everything now. Busted through enough walls.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 8, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Don't you love how people install things like they're never going to wear out?
> 
> I put plumbing access panels in for everything now. Busted through enough walls.


If I ever meet the person that did a lot of work on this house I am liable to punch them in the mouth.

I have never seen as much cobbled up, half assed work.

Granted the combination of my ocd and having been in the military makes me anal about quality of work but the person either had no business doing the work due to lack of knowledge or did it on purpose just to have a reason to come back.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 8, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> If I ever meet the person that did a lot of work on this house I am liable to punch them in the mouth.
> 
> I have never seen as much cobbled up, half assed work.
> 
> Granted the combination of my ocd and have been in the military makes me anal about the quality of work but the person either had no business doing the work due to lack of knowledge or did it on purpose just to have a reason to come back.


My dad used to call them 'wood butchers', lol.
'who the hell would do stupid stuff like this, don't you ever do that.' Heard that like 1000 times.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 8, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> My dad used to call them 'wood butchers', lol.
> 'who the hell would do stupid stuff like this, don't you ever do that.' Heard that like 1000 times.


Never heard that term but seen a lot of stupid work.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 8, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Never heard that term but seen a lot of stupid work.


We still call the residential nail bangers that


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 8, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Flew over the ranch
> 
> View attachment 3820011
> 
> ...



So like red outline is main chunk 
 

 
Here is that long pasture..you can see the longer pasture in distanceand the other end. You can see the creek bed in bottom corner


----------



## 420God (Nov 9, 2016)

I gave myself the day off.


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 9, 2016)

Just took a shit


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 9, 2016)

farmerfischer said:


> Just took a shit


From who?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2016)

Started off the 20/20 Cthulu campaign for president. I think his problem wasn't his platform but his late entry into the arena.


----------



## 420God (Nov 9, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Started off the 20/20 Cthulu campaign for president. I think his problem wasn't his platform but his late entry into the arena.


We'll probably see him before then the way things are going. No lives matter!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2016)

420God said:


> We'll probably see him before then the way things are going. No lives matter!


One can but hope. 

Meanwhile in California they have 'given' us Cannabis and taken away ammo


----------



## 420God (Nov 9, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> One can but hope.
> 
> Meanwhile in California they have 'given' us Cannabis and taken away ammo


I heard about the weed, what'd they change with the ammo?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2016)

420God said:


> I heard about the weed, what'd they change with the ammo?


You have to pay a fee, pass a background check and be on an approved 'ammo purchasers' list. It makes me wonder precisely what database that will be cross-checked against, LOL


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 9, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> You have to pay a fee, pass a background check and be on an approved 'ammo purchasers' list. It makes me wonder precisely what database that will be cross-checked against, LOL


They had similar when I lived in Illinois, they called it a FOID card (Firearms Owner Identification) twas required to buy either a gun or ammo which meant you were further required to register all firearms you owned in the process of applying for said card.

I declined.


----------



## 420God (Nov 9, 2016)

Bar owners in WI are serving free beer all day!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 9, 2016)

Road Trip!!!


----------



## neosapien (Nov 9, 2016)

I transplanted my 9 seedlings from lil Coco pots to 2.5g air pots last night in midst of the election. Made for an interesting late late night. I like the air pots for ease of repotting but they're kind of a messy feeding. I'm gonna transfer them to 5 or 7 gallon fabric pots a week or two before the flip. I find feeding a little easier with the fabric pots. I don't know. Not doing much of anything today but was at it til 130am last night, so technically I accomplished all that today.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> They had similar when I lived in Illinois, they called it a FOID card (Firearms Owner Identification) twas required to buy either a gun or ammo which meant you were further required to register all firearms you owned in the process of applying for said card.
> 
> I declined.


LOL same here now I need to go inventory my ammo. If I'm not back in a week or so I might have enough.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 9, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> LOL same here now I need to go inventory my ammo. If I'm not back in a week or so I might have enough.


One can never have enough ammo


----------



## 420God (Nov 9, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> One can never have enough ammo


This is a typical weekend at our farm, and this is just the brass, we don't keep the steel casings.


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 9, 2016)

Had some allergic reaction on my face it's all fucked up and healing now, doctors don't know what it was I'm thinking wind burn and race gas together


But I did learn that when they ask you to turn your head and cough it's merely so you don't cough on their head.. Nothing's like connected ha


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Had some allergic reaction on my face it's all fucked up and healing now, doctors don't know what it was I'm thinking wind burn and race gas together
> 
> 
> But I did learn that when they ask you to turn your head and cough it's merely so you don't cough on their head.. Nothing's like connected ha


It's that licking door knobs thing.

Turning the head isn't necessary but the cough is to check patency of the inguinal canal.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 9, 2016)

420God said:


> Bar owners in WI are serving free beer all day!


You should have informed me much earlier.

I would for sure drink enough to make up for the gas.

Oh today, I cleaned a qhole bunch and cracked a nice 5 year old imperial stout.

Edit: oh and I havealso filles out an application to go on vacation. May the courts allow me


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 9, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> It's that licking door knobs thing.
> 
> Turning the head isn't necessary but the cough is to check patency of the inguinal canal.


I'll let my doc know next time I cough on the top of his head.. C2g said that's not necessary


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> I'll let my doc know next time I cough on the top of his head.. C2g said that's not necessary


Just stop licking knobs


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 9, 2016)

Ok, so I have a wheel barrel loaded up with a bunch of bricks. Where exactly am I supposed to start building this god damned wall? And as I build, do I make sure to be on the south side of it


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 9, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Turning the head isn't necessary but the cough is to check patency of the *inguinal canal*.


I didn't know I even had such a thing. 
Thanks for making me feel dummer.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 9, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Ok, so I have a wheel barrel loaded up with a bunch of bricks. Where exactly am I supposed to start building this god damned wall? And as I build, do I make sure to be on the south side of it


LOL +rep.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 9, 2016)

srh88 said:


> LOL +rep.


Post of thw day material.


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 9, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Ok, so I have a wheel barrel loaded up with a bunch of bricks. Where exactly am I supposed to start building this god damned wall? And as I build, do I make sure to be on the south side of it


There is going to be one up north for the snow Mexicans I read somewhere


----------



## 420God (Nov 9, 2016)

Got bored so I freshened up the calves bedding, grain, hay and water. Doesn't sound like much but I'm up to 60 head now so it takes a while.


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 9, 2016)

420God said:


> Got bored so I freshened up the calves bedding, grain, hay and water. Doesn't sound like much but I'm up to 60 head now so it takes a while.




Ourinav makes a lot dod studf

In reallly hidh





I shoukdvr left the first poat


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 9, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> You have to pay a fee, pass a background check and be on an approved 'ammo purchasers' list. It makes me wonder precisely what database that will be cross-checked against, LOL


Meanwhile in Texas


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 9, 2016)

Keeping that many mag's charged 24/7 is just plain stupid.


----------



## 420God (Nov 9, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Keeping that many mag's charged 24/7 is just plain stupid.


I like my 100 round clips, you crank the spring when you're ready to use it so it doesn't wear out.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 9, 2016)

From what I can see there's around 110 mag's there or roughly 3300 rounds.

I keep a half dozen 30's charged, other than that I'll load more as required.
Fuck, if I can't do it with 200 rounds I'm screwed anyway.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 9, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> From what I can see there's around 110 mag's there or roughly 3300 rounds.
> 
> I keep a half dozen 30's charged, other than that I'll load more as required.
> Fuck, if I can't do it with 200 rounds I'm screwed anyway.


My first gun was a single barrel 20 gauge. My first shot usually counts.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 9, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Ok, so I have a wheel barrel loaded up with a bunch of bricks. Where exactly am I supposed to start building this god damned wall? And as I build, do I make sure to be on the south side of it


I wonder if there is a quota/limit on how many beaners that I, a respected and reputable old not really fat white male can vouch for? I hope at least 5 cuz you and Sunshine take up 2 and there are a few more I wish to keep around


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 9, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> From what I can see there's around 110 mag's there or roughly 3300 rounds.
> 
> I keep a half dozen 30's charged, other than that I'll load more as required.
> Fuck, if I can't do it with 200 rounds I'm screwed anyway.


Yep, having been around for over 60+ years, I've seen mag. fatigue. It's not a myth kids, and I suspect newer made mags are even worse due the demise of quality manufacturing


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 9, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Ok, so I have a wheel barrel loaded up with a bunch of bricks. Where exactly am I supposed to start building this god damned wall? And as I build, do I make sure to be on the south side of it


What a fucking joke


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 9, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Yep, having been around for over 60+ years, I've seen mag. fatigue. It's not a myth kids, and I suspect newer made mags are even worse due the demise of quality manufacturing


Altho my money says spring steel has evolved to probably not retain memory as quickly as the older stuff.
But still, what's the point of that many unless you're attacking HAARP?.


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 9, 2016)

Drink lean
Drive swangs on vogues


Live a good life


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 9, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> View attachment 3827052
> 
> 
> Drink lean
> ...


Reminds me of an old old Bond movie, could tear up a SMERSH vehicle


----------



## John Kitchen (Nov 10, 2016)

Well, i sah' been traveling back and forth from outback to coast and repeated, but i did find time to hang. 

Now im driving again but i have a bag full of dope and the drum.... Theres nothing quite like playing hang to an outback sunset. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=share&v=DfKXZGqs6bo


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 10, 2016)

John Kitchen said:


> Well, i sah' been traveling back and forth from outback to coast and repeated, but i did find time to hang.
> 
> Now im driving again but i have a bag full of dope and the drum.... Theres nothing quite like playing hang to an outback sunset.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=share&v=DfKXZGqs6bo


Is that you? I could totally see burning one with you and trying to learn to do that.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 10, 2016)

So I just bought a double wide mobile home for $2500. Ill have it here in a few days. The roof is trashed. It has ruined some places in the ceiling. The roof frame is in good shape. The first thing I am doing after it is setup is tearing that all out and put a metal roof.

I figure all said and done I will have 10 grand, maybe a little more and can rent it for $5-600 a month. 

There were like 10 mobile homes here at one time. All the hook ups and septic are still here. The double wide puts me at 3 rentals. If I can get 10 back and then rent this house will be 12. $5-6000 income a month sounds good to me.

That will be enough with my VA pension to buy my dream farm.


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 10, 2016)

John Kitchen said:


> Well, i sah' been traveling back and forth from outback to coast and repeated, but i did find time to hang.
> 
> Now im driving again but i have a bag full of dope and the drum.... Theres nothing quite like playing hang to an outback sunset.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=share&v=DfKXZGqs6bo


Seemed like the birds were gettin into it too. very nice music


----------



## srh88 (Nov 10, 2016)

John Kitchen said:


> Well, i sah' been traveling back and forth from outback to coast and repeated, but i did find time to hang.
> 
> Now im driving again but i have a bag full of dope and the drum.... Theres nothing quite like playing hang to an outback sunset.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=share&v=DfKXZGqs6bo


youre a nomad.. you travel around, and still find a place to hang your punching bag. i would not fuck with you


----------



## srh88 (Nov 10, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> $5-6000 income a month sounds good to


my starting bid is your start price of 5 dollar a month.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 10, 2016)

srh88 said:


> my starting bid is your start price of 5 dollar a month.


Lol. You know what I meant.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 10, 2016)

This was lunch

I cooked erythang my aelf

Spanish style sausagea(non smoked) 

With home done onion rings


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2016)

Laid down some logic, was ignored, just another shitty day in paradise.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 10, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> This was lunch
> 
> I cooked erythang my aelf
> 
> ...


mmm looks good farmer...where's my sausage?


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 10, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Laid down some logic, was ignored, just another shitty day in paradise.


Usually is ime


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2016)

I just accomplished two large beers


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Usually is ime


LOL ignoring me or having a shitty day in paradise, ok maybe both?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 10, 2016)

Finished another apartment, fixed a water leak, replaced an element on an electric water heater, replaced a breaker, rebuilt a door frame, changed the oil in my truck and packed my bags. I'm going on vacation tomorrow.


I also weighed myself for the first time since I had my surgery and I gained back all the weight I lost... and then some. Not a lot, but my fat ass has to go back on a diet.






dannyboy602 said:


> mmm looks good farmer...where's my sausage?


I have a sausage if you want it, but it's more "vienna" than "kielbasa".


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> Finished another apartment, fixed a water leak, replaced an element on an electric water heater, replaced a breaker, rebuilt a door frame, changed the oil in my truck and packed my bags. I'm going on vacation tomorrow.
> 
> 
> I also weighed myself for the first time since I had my surgery and I gained back all the weight I lost... and then some. Not a lot, but my fat ass has to go back on a diet.
> ...


I saw you and frankly I think you are cute as a button just as you are sweetie


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> Finished another apartment, fixed a water leak, replaced an element on an electric water heater, replaced a breaker, rebuilt a door frame, changed the oil in my truck and packed my bags. I'm going on vacation tomorrow.
> 
> 
> I also weighed myself for the first time since I had my surgery and I gained back all the weight I lost... and then some. Not a lot, but my fat ass has to go back on a diet.
> ...


 Mine is a Peckeridge Farm







The cheese is a lie


----------



## dargd1 (Nov 10, 2016)

I accomplished butchering my plants today for the good of.................me


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2016)

dargd1 said:


> I accomplished butchering my plants today for the good of.................me


Hello, whose sock are you?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 10, 2016)

dargd1 said:


> I accomplished butchering my plants today for the good of.................me


defoliaters are not welcome here


----------



## dargd1 (Nov 10, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Hello, whose sock are you?


Sorry I don't understand what you mean "whose sock are you."


----------



## dargd1 (Nov 10, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> defoliaters are not welcome here


Ok.....bye!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> defoliaters are not welcome here


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2016)

dargd1 said:


> Ok.....bye!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 10, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> defoliaters are not welcome here


Tell that to our new puppy - I turn my back for 15 seconds & he thinks he's a master gardener.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 10, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Tell that to our new puppy - I turn my back for 15 seconds & he thinks he's a master gardener.
> 
> View attachment 3827806


hmmm someone has quite a green thumb


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 10, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> hmmm someone has quite a green* Tongue*


Tweaked for truth.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Tell that to our new puppy - I turn my back for 15 seconds & he thinks he's a master gardener.
> 
> View attachment 3827806


 Dog OG lol


----------



## srh88 (Nov 10, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Dog OG lol


D og


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2016)

srh88 said:


> D og


 Puppyjuana


----------



## srh88 (Nov 10, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Puppyjuana


smoke some pawt


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2016)

srh88 said:


> smoke some pawt


 Remember "mostly Maui Wowie but with some Labrador"? lol


----------



## lokie (Nov 10, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Remember "mostly Maui Wowie but with some Labrador"? lol


----------



## srh88 (Nov 10, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Remember "mostly Maui Wowie but with some Labrador"? lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 10, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Tell that to our new puppy - I turn my back for 15 seconds & he thinks he's a master gardener.
> 
> View attachment 3827806


My boxer did that a couple weeks ago. Walked up to me and started lurching an gave me a look. A look I have seen many times with my kids. Something was fixing to spew out of an orifice.

He pukes and there is a bunch of pieces of pot leaves. 

Now the fucker keeps bugging me every time I smoke.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 11, 2016)

@420God I got a new smoker because the firebox on my old one rusted out. I'm already looking at modding it. You know, the usual, high temp silicon on all the spots that need it, a gasket for the door, and I found a heat deflector plate for my model. So I won't have to make one
http://www.bbqsmokermods.com/mobile/Product.aspx?ProductCode=OK-HOR-TUNE-HL
@tangerinegreen555 its not the thickest metal, but it isn't thin either. If you're still looking for one, you might want to check this one out.
http://oklahomajoes.co/smokers/highland.html
Im sure you can find a better one, but it was on end of the season clearance, so I got a REALLY good deal on it.


----------



## 420God (Nov 11, 2016)

Cool! Another coat of paint makes them last longer too. My next upgrade is a thermal blanket for holding heat while smoking during the winter months.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 11, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> @420God I got a new smoker because the firebox on my old one rusted out. I'm already looking at modding it. You know, the usual, high temp silicon on all the spots that need it, a gasket for the door, and I found a heat deflector plate for my model. So I won't have to make one
> http://www.bbqsmokermods.com/mobile/Product.aspx?ProductCode=OK-HOR-TUNE-HL
> @tangerinegreen555 its not the thickest metal, but it isn't thin either. If you're still looking for one, you might want to check this one out.
> http://oklahomajoes.co/smokers/highland.html
> Im sure you can find a better one, but it was on end of the season clearance, so I got a REALLY good deal on it.


I'm am fixing to build one out of a large propane tank. Put an axle and tongue on it so I can putt it behind a truck.

I been wanting to build a smoke house.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 11, 2016)

420God said:


> Cool! Another coat of paint makes them last longer too. My next upgrade is a thermal blanket for holding heat while smoking during the winter months.


Yea I did the initial burn in and most of the paint on the fire box already came off lol I sprayed it with cooking spray to keep it from rusting(inside and out)


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 11, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I'm am fixing to build one out of a large propane tank. Put an axle and tongue on it so I can putt it behind a truck.
> 
> I been wanting to build a smoke house.


Hell yea! Build me one too. I'd love to have a big ass smoker I can pull with my truck. I imagine taking it to lakes and family get togethers. The one I just got isn't moving, its pretty heavy. So it's staying home. I still have my Webers if I want to roll out somewhere. Those are light enough to wheel around and throw in the back of the truck.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 11, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Hell yea! Build me on too. I'd love to have a big ass smoker I can pull with my truck. I imagine taking it to lakes and family get togethers. The one I just got isn't moving, its pretty heavy. So it's staying home. I still have my Webers if I want to roll out somewhere. Those are light enough to wheel around and throw in the back of the truck.


Ill post pics when I do. Someone started it then just left it in a field to rust.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 11, 2016)

I just ordered the high temp silicone, the door gasket, and a pair of door latches





they're meant to press against the door and hold it tightly shut so no smoke or heat leaks out. The only other thing I will need to order is the heat deflector, but I'll have to wait on that for a bit because that's the most expensive mod so far. All the mods came out more expensive than the smoker itself, but even after all that, its still cheaper than the original cost of the smoker!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 11, 2016)

I figure something like this. 500 gallon tank.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 11, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I figure something like this. 500 gallon tank.
> View attachment 3828236


Sweet!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 11, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Sweet!


Nothing like throwing 2-3 split hogs in the smoker.


----------



## 420God (Nov 11, 2016)

I have an old oil tank in the basement the wife's been telling me to turn into a smoker. Might be a Spring project.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 11, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I figure something like this. 500 gallon tank.
> View attachment 3828236


Holy shit! You are an ambitious sort


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 11, 2016)

420God said:


> I have an old oil tank in the basement the wife's been telling me to turn into a smoker. Might be a Spring project.


Yeah, I have an old water pressure tank(~100 gal) I've been thinking on doing up


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 11, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Holy shit! You are an ambitious sort


I know guys where I used to live that would smoke 3-4 hogs a night and sell sandwiches the next day in parking lots. You would be amazed at the money they make. No one is doing it here. That and hit up all the festivals around the state in the fall.

I figured out a way to make saplings grow twisted. I made up about 2000 trees up this year and will do more each year. I figure sell bbq and walking sticks.

I want the smoke shack because no one here does real smoking of meats.

I got my ducks in a row and if I bust my ass for another 5-7 years I wont have to hit a lick again. I'll be free to spend time with the kids, hunt and fish.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 11, 2016)

It's always good to have a plan. +rep


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 11, 2016)

420God said:


> Cool! Another coat of paint makes them last longer too. My next upgrade is a thermal blanket for holding heat while smoking during the winter months.


I love my egg


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 11, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> if I bust my ass for another 5-7 years I wont have to hit a lick again



With no mention my mind reverted..

What is "hitting a lick" where your from?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 11, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> With no mention my mind reverted..
> 
> What is "hitting a lick" where your from?


"Hit a lick" here can mean several things. Generally it refers to making money somehow, be it by work or hustle.


It is also used as a term for how hard one worked. "I hit a pretty good lick yesterday." Same phrase if it were a scratch off ticket.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 11, 2016)

Interesting, it's similar here but more oriented towards the act of working: "I didn't do a lick today"


----------



## 420God (Nov 12, 2016)

I just had to clean up the biggest pile of dog puke I've ever seen. Not even sure what it was. I think my dog ate a trespasser last night.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 12, 2016)

420God said:


> I just had to clean up the biggest pile of dog puke I've ever seen. Not even sure what it was. I think my dog ate a trespasser last night.


Not a bad trade off, one less trespasser for a pile of puke..


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 12, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> With no mention my mind reverted..
> 
> What is "hitting a lick" where your from?


I don't think I ever hit a lick.

I have licked up a few hits though


----------



## 420God (Nov 12, 2016)

jerryb73 said:


> Not a bad trade off, one less trespasser for a pile of puke..


Most of my house is tile or laminate flooring, he had to do it in the one carpeted room.


----------



## lokie (Nov 12, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> I don't think I ever hit a lick.
> 
> I have licked up a few hits though


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 12, 2016)

420God said:


> I just had to clean up the biggest pile of dog puke I've ever seen. Not even sure what it was. I think my dog ate a trespasser last night.


can always be worse, you wife could have stepped in it first with bare feet.


----------



## John Kitchen (Nov 12, 2016)

srh88 said:


> youre a nomad.. you travel around, and still find a place to hang your punching bag. i would not fuck with you


haha, if you can't take time to do what you enjoy, what's the point.


----------



## John Kitchen (Nov 12, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Seemed like the birds were gettin into it too. very nice music


Thanks man,  Its a beautiful drum, really relaxing/meditative to play


----------



## John Kitchen (Nov 12, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Is that you? I could totally see burning one with you and trying to learn to do that.


That is me.  

Getting high and playing this drum is a spiritual experience.. I recommend it!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 12, 2016)

John Kitchen said:


> That is me.
> 
> Getting high and playing this drum is a spiritual experience.. I recommend it!


Really cool sound man. Really enjoyed the drumming.


----------



## lokie (Nov 12, 2016)

John Kitchen said:


> Thanks man,  Its a beautiful drum, really relaxing/meditative to play


----------



## 420God (Nov 12, 2016)

Just finished up shredding a bale into bedding. A little extra work but way cheaper than sawdust.


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 12, 2016)

Trimming some plants is all I got done lol check out this crazy fan leaf I found on one of them


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 13, 2016)

Drilled out 180 cans for a solar heater im going to build. If it heats the greenhouse well i will build a bigger one for the garage. I also have plans for a wind turbine generator id like to try out.


----------



## 420God (Nov 13, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Drilled out 180 cans for a solar heater im going to build. If it heats the greenhouse well i will build a bigger one for the garage. I also have plans for a wind turbine generator id like to try out.


Would love to see all of this when you're done! I've been watching youtube vids on windturbines for the cabin. Lots of good ideas using 55gal drums.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 13, 2016)

420God said:


> Would love to see all of this when you're done! I've been watching youtube vids on windturbines for the cabin. Lots of good ideas using 55gal drums.


I'll definitely post pics. Still gotta build the frame, glue the cans together and paint them. Steps one and two are done(drinking beer and drilling cans).


----------



## 420God (Nov 13, 2016)

Got a good pic of the cow yard this morning.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 13, 2016)

420God said:


> Got a good pic of the cow yard this morning.
> 
> View attachment 3829678


 I saw that movie!


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 13, 2016)

420God said:


> Got a good pic of the cow yard this morning.
> 
> View attachment 3829678


What is that circular block structure bottom center? Burn pit?


----------



## 420God (Nov 13, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> What is that circular block structure bottom center? Burn pit?


Yep, 8ft diameter. We have lots of bonfires.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2016)

420God said:


> Yep, 8ft diameter. We have lots of bonfires.


MMMMMMMMMMM open bonfires, mas cerveza and ammo and your farm is as neat as a pin, I could LIVE in one of those cow sheds and be happy.

I accomplished this today, my beloved eggie will accomplish the rest while I swill some Sauv. Blanc. Today is a good day to be alive. Ok after I wash all the dogs, they sorta stink.


----------



## Tkm953 (Nov 13, 2016)

Not a Fucking thing!! Tomorrow will be better.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## 714steadyeddie (Nov 13, 2016)

Helped deliver my second child , my first son. I cut the cord !


Being there for the wife in labor is hard work (;


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 13, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Helped deliver my second child , my first son. I cut the cord !
> 
> 
> Being there for the wife in labor is hard work (;


Congrats.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Nov 13, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Congrats.


Thanks whiteBB


----------



## 420God (Nov 13, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Helped deliver my second child , my first son. I cut the cord !
> 
> 
> Being there for the wife in labor is hard work (;


Congratulations!


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 13, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Helped deliver my second child , my first son. I cut the cord !
> 
> 
> Being there for the wife in labor is hard work (;


Good job


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 13, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> Helped deliver my second child , my first son. I cut the cord !


wow, you definitely get the award for the day! congrats!


----------



## neosapien (Nov 13, 2016)

@714steadyeddie Good job dad. Kids got a wicked head of hair.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Nov 13, 2016)

420God said:


> Congratulations!





Singlemalt said:


> Good job





BarnBuster said:


> wow, you definitely get the award for the day! congrats!



Thank you guys! Glad I can share this moment with RIU, my only social media outlet lol


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Nov 13, 2016)

neosapien said:


> @714steadyeddie Good job dad. Kids got a wicked head of hair.


lol that's the most dominant trait in my family genes


Thanks bro


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> lol that's the most dominant trait in my family genes
> 
> 
> Thanks bro


When you're 60 it's really something to enjoy! LOL It's my husband of 31 years best attribute.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Nov 13, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> When you're 60 it's really something to enjoy! LOL It's my husband of 31 years best attribute.


Ahaha you just cracked my wife and I right now LMAO. That's cute she said


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2016)

Ok I have to ask about 714 are you guys in OC?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Nov 13, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Ok I have to ask about 714 are you guys in OC?


Yess born and raised


You familiar ?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2016)

Westminster


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Nov 13, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Westminster


That's chill! 

I'm over at Ganga (garden) grove lol.

How about that taqueria on Springdale. Yummmy


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> That's chill!
> 
> I'm over at Ganga (garden) grove lol.
> 
> How about that taqueria on Springdale. Yummmy


Damn I'm up in Lancaster now! We have a plethora of wonderful breweries up here. But I miss Westminster. What high school did you go to?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 13, 2016)

That is info that can pose a security risk.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> That is info that can pose a security risk.


What info?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 13, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> What info?


I started to say location or anything that can narrow a persons location down.

I then thought its trivial anyways. All of our stories and interactions eventually reveal personal info if someone just took the time.

Carry on.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I started to say location or anything that can narrow a persons location down.
> 
> I then thought its trivial anyways. All of our stories and interactions eventually reveal personal info if someone just took the time.
> 
> Carry on.


Actually out here dilution is the solution


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 13, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Actually out here dilution is the solution


to identity pollution


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> to identity pollution


You're a poet but don't know it. But your feet do


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 13, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> You're a poet but don't know it. But your feet do


You remember the boy's? The left wrote the Iliac, uhm Iliad.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> You remember the boy's? The left wrote the Iliac, uhm Iliad.


Longfellows


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 13, 2016)

I was thinking



curious2garden said:


> What high school did you go to?


What was your favorite childhood pets name?

What is your mother's maiden name?

Favorite vacation spot?

And other stupid questions they ask


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 13, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Longfellows


about a Pound


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 13, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> I was thinking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you met Pad, our resident data collector?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Nov 13, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> I was thinking
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha 

What was your first car?

Please enter password and last 4 digits of social now


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Nov 13, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> That is info that can pose a security risk.


lol exactly , I think I have enough personal info up here. Can't give too much details about my huge one plant grow op (;


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> I was thinking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The high schools out here have 1000+/year and I didn't ask year so he's ok


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> lol exactly , I think I have enough personal info up here. Can't give too much details about my huge one plant grow op (;


Especially since we just went legal


----------



## congo5150 (Nov 13, 2016)

tried to help a fellow schizophrenic suicidal human being. gave him my number and offered him a job if he needed help to pay the bills.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Have you met Pad, our resident data collector?


That's padraper to you


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 13, 2016)

congo5150 said:


> tried to help a fellow schizophrenic suicidal human being. gave him my number and offered him a job if he needed help to pay the bills.


Is the job a new direction?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 13, 2016)

congo5150 said:


> tried to help a fellow schizophrenic suicidal human being. gave him my number and offered him a job if he needed help to pay the bills.


You're suicidal? Prove it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 13, 2016)

LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 13, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Is the job a new direction?


Are you ready for a hard
answer?


----------



## congo5150 (Nov 13, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> You're suicidal? Prove it.


im not suicidal.. someone else was.. i tried to help


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 13, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Are you ready for a hard
> answer?


Hopefully it isn't below deck


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 13, 2016)

congo5150 said:


> im not suicidal.. someone else was.. i tried to help


Lead by example, young padawan.


----------



## congo5150 (Nov 13, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Hopefully it isn't below deck


these sexual innuendos are turning me on... am i gay?


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 13, 2016)

Nah, you're merely a suicidal schizophrenic


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 13, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> to identity pollution


Don't forget the convolution.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2016)

congo5150 said:


> these sexual innuendos are turning me on... am i gay?


Yes


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 13, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Are you ready for a hard
> answer?


Just give us the long and short of it.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 13, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Just give us the long and short of it.


For the short of it pls refer to OP.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 13, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> For the short of it pls refer to OP.


I was carrying on with the sexual innuendo to help the op figure it out.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 13, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I was carrying on with the sexual innuendo to help the op figure it out.


Intelligent. Mimic its territorial squeaks


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 13, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Intelligent. Mimic its territorial squeaks


But just the tip


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> But just the tip


Speaking of tip did the squirrels leave you anything?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 13, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> But just the tip


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 13, 2016)

Yeah, kinda. They cleaned house and stopped raiding, and the 'maters keep growing. A lot of green ones but I don't know if they'll ripen before frost


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 13, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Speaking of tip did the squirrels leave you anything?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2016)

cannabineer said:


>


Convergence; drunk, edibled and smoked to the point this is hysterical


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 13, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Convergence; drunk, edibled and smoked to the point this is hysterical


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2016)

cannabineer said:


>


waaaaaaaaaaaah dental squirrel is mental?


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 13, 2016)

Slept about 50% of the day. I did see my kids basketball game but it was so tiring.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 13, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> waaaaaaaaaaaah dental squirrel is mental?


Rapt with raptor


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2016)

hellmutt bones said:


> Slept about 50% of the day. I did see my kids basketball game but it was so tiring.


Don't worry adolescence gets a little more 'exciting'


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 13, 2016)

Made some killer brownies dosed them out to 2 grams per brownie. They will be saved for those nights I can't sleep


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 13, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Made some killer brownies dosed them out to 2 grams per brownie. They will be saved for those nights I can't sleep


Brownout!


----------



## srh88 (Nov 14, 2016)

I'm back working on that patio/walkway.. first thing in the morning I bend over to pick up a stone.. pants ripped lol. Had to run to the store to get pants. Ruined my jacket with cement. 
Doing real good today.. patio is coming out real nice though


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 14, 2016)

I started a new job today thatsbpretty sweet


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 14, 2016)

srh88 said:


> I'm back working on that patio/walkway.. first thing in the morning I bend over to pick up a stone.. pants ripped lol. Had to run to the store to get pants. Ruined my jacket with cement.
> Doing real good today.. patio is coming out real nice though


 You really should invest in a second pair of pants. May I recommend Lederhosen? Designed for Alpine farmhands, so should be good against concrete, Wurst-swilling contests and the occasional opinionated bull. In Soviet Bavaria ... pants tear YOU


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 14, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> I started a new job today thatsbpretty sweet


What happened to the old one?


----------



## srh88 (Nov 14, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> You really should invest in a second pair of pants. May I recommend Lederhosen? Designed for Alpine farmhands, so should be good against concrete, Wurst-swilling contests and the occasional opinionated bull. In Soviet Bavaria ... pants tear YOU


Lol I normally keep extra clothes in my truck in case I ruin em.. but I used em and never replaced em. Fail.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 14, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Intelligent. Mimic its territorial squeaks


It works for most game I have hunted.


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 14, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> What happened to the old one?


I did enough.. It was past the point Of my interest.I got it through first part of the studies and finished tweaks on structure. I did break contract

This new job I went in opened at 4:50 left at 9
Salary still ~150k for 4-5 hrs a day

I'm cool. Its time to relax


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 14, 2016)

Volunteered yesterday at a Paralympic mobility clinic, it was pretty unorganized to be honest. The attention was really on those who went to rio and not so much on helping amputees and the handicapped become more mobile. I've done a few of these and was able to get a group of motivated individuals together. I'm confident in my gait analysis and training and worked closely with a young female amputee who was effected by the marathon bombing she actually lost her young brother that day also. I helped her with her running which was much smoother, but actually just had a blast in a wheelchair with her. We played basketball, and tennis and I have to say the basketball was very intense! The chairs are dope AF too and you can really haul some ass! I ended up being the only male volunteer so I did about 12 transfers from regular chairs to these sick ones and I am feeling it today.. My ankle fucking kills, but at least I have one 

Thought I'd share


----------



## srh88 (Nov 14, 2016)

Don't look like too much but that's over $1000 in blue stone.. 3/4 ton of sand and 2 bags of Portland and lime. All mixed in a wheelbarrow with a hoe. It's coming along nicely though. Customer likes it, which I'm glad because I didn't think he'd agree on but he did with no hesitation. 10k was my estimate


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 14, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Volunteered yesterday at a Paralympic mobility clinic,


++rep


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 14, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Lol I normally keep extra clothes in my truck in case I ruin em.. but I used em and never replaced em. Fail.


Talk about repeating fails, I finished that bottle of Glenlivet 15. New batch came in didn't get a bottle....... rinse repeat, f'n rookie move.


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 14, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Talk about repeating fails, I finished that bottle of Glenlivet 15. New batch came in didn't get a bottle....... rinse repeat, f'n rookie move.


Did you ever try that mocambo 20yr


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 14, 2016)

^ its pretty damn tasty. 

Bruahed my cats for an hour each. Well the black one doesnt like ot so pretty nuch only 10 min for her. 

The other two fight for position closest to me. 

Man cats are cute


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 14, 2016)

It's Fuckin dank


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 14, 2016)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 3830727
> Don't look like too much but that's over $1000 in blue stone.. 3/4 ton of sand and 2 bags of Portland and lime. All mixed in a wheelbarrow with a hoe. It's coming along nicely though. Customer likes it, which I'm glad because I didn't think he'd agree on but he did with no hesitation. 10k was my estimate


 I must ask ... does the house number mean "file not found"?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Nov 15, 2016)

Tore apart my basement yesterday, again, for expansion. Going from 12x8 total, to 20x15. 12x8 flower(my original room) , 9x11 veg, 6x7 drying room, 14x4 storage/other/??. 

Broke a basement window, stupid windows fall of the hinges when you open them too muchgot that closed up, painted the walls, started running wires, hopefully get some more wiring done and maybe framing today. I need a truck, waiting on friends to be available to get material screws with my schedule. Still not sure what I'm doing for a floor, probably whatever cheap vinyl they got at homo depot.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 15, 2016)

Bottled 2 new hot sauces, one is chipotle(smoked with cherry) and one is the last of my white jolokia, cayenne anx a few of those smoked peps. 

Now slowly checking my fridge for qjat I am going to do for dinner. 

Settled on atuffed chicken breast. Atuffed with brie and chopped apple and cranberry. 

Side dishes not a clue yet. Maybe rice and a salad. 

I got about 3.5hrs to begin cooking as I will have someone over for dinner. Woke up fewling pretty good especially since I got roughly 3 hours sleep which was more of a heavy nod.


----------



## 420God (Nov 15, 2016)

Picked up and relocated 16 deer today, that time of year again. Hope you hunters have good luck out there.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 15, 2016)

A custie in the suburbs wanted a qp, but is a little bitch and didn't want to come to me to re-up. The only reason I drove up there was that he's got another connect, and probably would have hooked up with her, even though he admits my shit is more dank. Also, they have a great Mediterranean restaurant around him, so I got a big meat combo take out for lunch. Had to wake up a bit earlier to pull this off, but $1500 is $1500. Just ate the plate, now time for a 90 minute nap in the lazyboy to make up for the sleep I lost last night. My life can be challenging


----------



## neosapien (Nov 15, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> A custie in the suburbs wanted a qp, but is a little bitch and didn't want to come to me to re-up. The only reason I drove up there was that he's got another connect, and probably would have hooked up with her, even though he admits my shit is more dank. Also, they have a great Mediterranean restaurant around him, so I got a big meat combo take out for lunch. Had to wake up a bit earlier to pull this off, but $1500 is $1500. Just ate the plate, now time for a 90 minute nap in the lazyboy to make up for the sleep I lost last night. My life can be challenging


A qp goes for $1500 in your neck of the woods!!!!?


----------



## neosapien (Nov 15, 2016)

Oh and yeah I didn't do shit today. I got a sidejob raking leaves and shit on Thursday though. Feel like I'm 13 again. minus the awkward erections. Now I embrace them.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 15, 2016)

neosapien said:


> A qp goes for $1500 in your neck of the woods!!!!?


Sorry, I meant $1400. I charge him $1300 for a qp when he comes to me. I'll sometimes go to $1200 if I really need the money, but that's rare...


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 15, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Oh and yeah I didn't do shit today. I got a sidejob raking leaves and shit on Thursday though. Feel like I'm 13 again. minus the *awkward erections*. Now I embrace them.


LMAO, + rep


----------



## John Kitchen (Nov 16, 2016)

Today, I got up at 230 am, smoked a shit ton of weed, and did this:

http://theundercoverstoner.typepad.com/the_undercover_stoner/2016/11/is-drug-abuse-taught-and-encouraged-by-parents-worldwide.html

Drug Abuse Taught By Parents Worldwide?



Whatch'all did?


----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2016)

Roughed in all the plumbing for house today.. new construction. Long day. Was trying to crank it out and didn't check to see what time it is. Sitting in some serious traffic right now. Time to smoke some pots and rage out in traffic.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 16, 2016)

today I did an experimental painting. rather than toss something I wasn't happy with I just took it in another direction. i'm rather pleased with my progress. got to finish the Tacoma and tie it all together tomorrow


----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> today I did an experimental painting. rather than toss something I wasn't happy with I just took it in another direction. i'm rather pleased with my progress. got to finish the Tacoma and tie it all together tomorrow


That's really good man


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 16, 2016)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 3830727
> Don't look like too much but that's over $1000 in blue stone.. 3/4 ton of sand and 2 bags of Portland and lime. All mixed in a wheelbarrow with a hoe. It's coming along nicely though. Customer likes it, which I'm glad because I didn't think he'd agree on but he did with no hesitation. 10k was my estimate


Pity...guy's got a 10 grand bluestone walk and a 50 dollar evergreen landscape. I woulda pimped that shit out...hope ur customer does


----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> Pity...guy's got a 10 grand bluestone walk and a 50 dollar evergreen landscape. I woulda pimped that shit out...hope ur customer does


Yeah he's going to after the walkway. Im going back Friday to finish it so I'll have finished pics then.. and he got plumbing issues so I'll be there to get a shot of finished landscape too


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 16, 2016)

Started this


----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Roughed in all the plumbing for house today.. new construction. Long day. Was trying to crank it out and didn't check to see what time it is. Sitting in some serious traffic right now. Time to smoke some pots and rage out in traffic.


finally made it home.. already dark as fuck outside


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 16, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 3832399 Started this


Looks like an angry Rupaul. I like that dude...


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 16, 2016)

srh88 said:


> finally made it home.. already dark as fuck outside


Ikr? I went out for a long, cold bike ride at 2pm. Got back about 20 minutes ago and it was almost dark! WTF? The days are already super short, bring on the S.A.D....


----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Ikr? I went out for a long, cold bike ride at 2pm. Got back about 20 minutes ago and it was almost dark! WTF? The days are already super short, bring on the S.A.D....


yeah its no good. like having some day time left when im done work


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 16, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> today I did an experimental painting. rather than toss something I wasn't happy with I just took it in another direction. i'm rather pleased with my progress. got to finish the Tacoma and tie it all together tomorrow


keep on truckin'


----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> keep on truckin'


----------



## John Kitchen (Nov 16, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Roughed in all the plumbing for house today.. new construction. Long day. Was trying to crank it out and didn't check to see what time it is. Sitting in some serious traffic right now. Time to smoke some pots and rage out in traffic.


Fuck you traffic, fuck you.


----------



## sunni (Nov 16, 2016)

gemstone jewelry very pretty


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 16, 2016)

srh88 said:


> yeah its no good. like having some day time left when im done work


34 Days until winter Solstice.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> 34 Days until winter Solstice.


times flying by right now so thats pretty close lol


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 16, 2016)

Been binge watching this show and playing Romance of the three kingdoms XIII all day.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 16, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Looks like an angry Rupaul. I like that dude...


That's funny, she does! She is sopposed to be the alien women from Tim Burton's movie Mars Attack lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 17, 2016)

After a 2 week long struggle, my aging band of marauders has made it to the road. 
 
still 2 days work on the end (blacktop to blend with the road & have to rebuild a drain grate that collapsed 10 yrs. ago that the town and state both ignore) and have to sweep in the polymeric sand and wet it which hardens like cement.

Not bad for a crew of old guys on multiple medications. We can do anything except be young again. Lol.

Funny anecdote: The drain grate is on a state road. But the local town generally cleans them from debris. When my 10 yr. old truck was brand new, my wife backed over the rusty grate. It collapsed down 8" and a rod punctured and ruined my rear tire. I got the town maintenance guy there. He put an orange safety cone over it. Only the top third of the cone was visible 10 yrs. later (now) as it filled in with road debris. We dug it out our fucking selves and the township guy shows up and says we have to fix it to 'code'. I told him fix it yourself or get the fuck out of here right fucking now. You had 10 fucking years to fix it and now you show up to tell us what to do??

He left. Lol.

Pics of finished drain in a couple days.


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 17, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Ikr? I went out for a long, cold bike ride at 2pm. Got back about 20 minutes ago and it was almost dark! WTF? The days are already super short, bring on the S.A.D....


I hate this gray. this is the shittiest time of year for me. I rode my bike yesterday too. Mistake. couldn't even move my hands after.




tangerinegreen555 said:


> After a 2 week long struggle, my aging band of marauders has made it to the road.
> View attachment 3832805
> Pics of finished drain in a couple days.


WOW Tangerine! That's impressive. Looks really nice.


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (Nov 17, 2016)

Its November and its really too damn warm.


----------



## 420God (Nov 17, 2016)

thebonzaseedbank said:


> Its November and its really too damn warm.


I want snow already. I'm in WI and it's 60° but dark at 4:30.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 17, 2016)

@420God @tangerinegreen555 @curious2garden check it out. My heat deflector and tuning plates came in this morning. I already drilled the holes and installed it.
 
 
I also added a gasket to the door and sealed the firebox to the smoke chamber with high temp silicone. Then I bought these latches(one on each side) to make sure the door is shut tight with no smoke/heat leaks. 

 
The only other thing I need to do is drill a hole and install this probe port that I got from home deep throat for like $3. I'm trying to figure out where I want to put it.
 
And lastly, I'm waiting on my charcoal basket. It's in mail, headed my way as we speak.
 
When it's all said and done, I've got about $350 into this kick ass smoker. Not bad at all


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 17, 2016)

420God said:


> I want snow already. I'm in WI and it's 60° but dark at 4:30.


The weather has been quite warm this year. We got a little snow earlier this month but not much. 

The snow makes this time of year so much more enjoyable.


----------



## 420God (Nov 17, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> @420God @tangerinegreen555 @curious2garden check it out. My heat deflector and tuning plates came in this morning. I already drilled the holes and installed it.
> View attachment 3832906
> View attachment 3832907
> I also added a gasket to the door and sealed the firebox to the smoke chamber with high temp silicone. Then I bought these latches(one on each side) to make sure the door is shut tight with no smoke/heat leaks.
> ...


Nice! Should work as good as any $1k unit.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> @420God @tangerinegreen555 @curious2garden check it out. My heat deflector and tuning plates came in this morning. I already drilled the holes and installed it.
> View attachment 3832906
> View attachment 3832907
> I also added a gasket to the door and sealed the firebox to the smoke chamber with high temp silicone. Then I bought these latches(one on each side) to make sure the door is shut tight with no smoke/heat leaks.
> ...


WOW that is so plush and well done! GREAT value for the buck Gar! Can't wait to see what comes off it.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 17, 2016)

420God said:


> Nice! Should work as good as any $1k unit.


I'm sure it will. The heat deflector website said if you install the baffle/heat deflector DO NOT use something to bring the smoke stack to grate level. Lol and I already did that. Looks like I'll be removing it. I guess its because the deflector makes the heat run through the bottom of the chamber and you'd be losing heat with it installed. Oh well, that elbow was only a few bucks anyway.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 17, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> WOW that is so plush and well done! GREAT value for the buck Gar! Can't wait to see what comes off it.


I wanna fire it up now, but I don't have anything thawed out. I'll definitely be smoking something this weekend!


----------



## 420God (Nov 17, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'm sure it will. The heat deflector website said if you install the baffle/heat deflector DO NOT use something to bring the smoke stack to grate level. Lol and I already did that. Looks like I'll be removing it. I guess its because the deflector makes the heat run through the bottom of the chamber and you'd be losing heat with it installed. Oh well, that elbow was only a few bucks anyway.


We used a layer of lava rocks to help hold and disperse heat evenly. Makes it harder to clean but seems to work OK.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 17, 2016)

Crab feed for the trim crew...
headed out under the Golden Gate for a fish/crab combo trip & came home with limits of rockfish & Dungeness.....






40 Dungeness crabs....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 17, 2016)

Been working on some old furniture a couple hours a day after dinner. The wife bought all this stuff at estate sales, flea markets, etc.

This curio with glass shelves is pretty cool.
 
There's a mirror in back that makes it look hexagonal. It looks so hexagonal I banged my hand into the mirror several times, but I have to be stoned to do monotonous work. Lol. You get a better idea what the piece looks like on the 'operating table'.
 
That shelf cabinet behind the curio cost the wife $5. Lol.
The curio needed a better base, used to be a tad wobbly.
 
Stable as fuck now. Also, it had top and bottom lights somebody added at some point. Took them out and will look at Lowe's for accent lighting to put in. Hoping for colored LED's maybe.
 

And, @Gary Goodson , I'll be looking at smokers while I'm there. Had over a dozen grills, always wanted a smoker. Have a Dr's. appt. later, if he says I'm not dying, I'm getting a smoker later tonight. Might just set it up on new driveway as it's my primary entrance and where I hang out the most.
My older daughter calls it the 'business entrance'. Lol. I only do 'business' with her though since we both grow and exchange seeds and samples.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 17, 2016)

this is why they call it the Golden Gate.....


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 17, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Crab feed for the trim crew...
> headed out under the Golden Gate for a fish/crab combo trip & came home with limits of rockfish & Dungeness.....
> View attachment 3832934
> 
> ...


Dude!! My legs still hurt like a mofo. You?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 17, 2016)

*"Maximum Crab Day at Trim Camp"*.....the trimigrants proclaimed it Maximum crab day at trim camp...lol


----------



## doublejj (Nov 17, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Dude!! My legs still hurt like a mofo. You?


sorry about losing your lingcod jig bro....


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 17, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Dude!! My legs still hurt like a mofo


Because you've been running through my mind all day


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 17, 2016)

doublejj said:


> sorry about losing your jig bro....


Ahhh, don't even trip dude. 
How many crab you fit in that pot each time?
i could only do 5 in my turkey fryer. Took a while to do our 30


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 17, 2016)

420God said:


> I want snow already. I'm in WI and it's 60° but dark at 4:30.


Well here you go bro. 12 inches of it


----------



## doublejj (Nov 17, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Ahhh, don't even trip dude.
> How many crab you fit in that pot each time?
> i could only do 5 in my turkey fryer. Took a while to do our 30


I bought a 60qt pot.....we could get 3 bags in at once = 30crabs. I had to cook the 4th bag while we were eating the first 30...lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 17, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I bought a 60qt pot.....we could get 3 bags in at once = 30crabs. I had to cook the 4th bag while we were eating the first 30...lol


Nice! Hella fun, too bad the rockfishing wasn't better. Oh well
The commercial crabbers are crushing it.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I wanna fire it up now, but I don't have anything thawed out. I'll definitely be smoking something this weekend!


Somehow I bet there's a grocery store close by that has something thawed out LOL! How can you NOT christen her!! Get thee some meat


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 17, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Somehow I bet there's a grocery store close by that has something thawed out LOL! How can you NOT christen her!! Get thee some meat


Ahhhhhhh shit! You've got a point there. I already smoke a couple of slabs of ribs, but that was before I did all the mods. Let me see what I can come up with for today...


edit: I want brisket, but that might be outta the budget for today. Thats why I wanted to wait for this weekend.


----------



## sunni (Nov 17, 2016)

Just kidding I actually did shit today 
Worked on more jewelry designing
Broke several geoclusters and cleaned the house


----------



## lokie (Nov 17, 2016)

doublejj said:


> *"Maximum Crab Day at Trim Camp"*.....the trimigrants proclaimed it as Maximum crab day at trim camp...lol
> View attachment 3832948
> 
> View attachment 3832950
> ...


Looks awesome. I won't eat anything smaller than dungeness. My wife does not discriminate she would pick a fiddler crab.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Ahhhhhhh shit! You've got a point there. I already smoke a couple of slabs of ribs, but that was before I did all the mods. Let me see what I can come up with for today...
> 
> 
> edit: I want brisket, but that might be outta the budget for today. Thats why I wanted to wait for this weekend.


Yes, that is the real test isn't it?


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 17, 2016)

lokie said:


> Looks awesome. I won't eat anything smaller than dungeness. My wife does not discriminate she would pick a fiddler crab.


Very cool. Reminds me of the Heikegani crabs of Japan; aka Samurai crabs. Interesting legend and may have caused artificial selection https://arthropoda.wordpress.com/2010/01/26/samurai-crabs-transmogrified-japanese-warriors-the-product-of-artificial-selection-or-pareidolia/


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I bought a 60qt pot.....we could get 3 bags in at once = 30crabs. I had to cook the 4th bag while we were eating the first 30...lol


How the hell have you lost so much weight when everytime I see you you are cooking! You look good jj. @Aeroknow when do I get to lose your lingcod jig? Now I have to remember to go get a burner I want to try to deep fry a turkey.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 17, 2016)

was running water lines in a warehouse.. was using their ladder and it broke so i grabbed the rafter and twisted my wrist up. dont know what i did to my wrist but its swelling up pretty quick.. didnt break it but ive broken the same wrist twice already. hurts like a bitch though. glad someone was near me with a forklift or i would be fucked up right now... was a good day


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 17, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> How the hell have you lost so much weight when everytime I see you you are cooking! You look good jj. @Aeroknow when do I get to lose your lingcod jig? Now I have to remember to go get a burner I want to try to deep fry a turkey.


We did the deep fried turkey thing a few yrs ago. Same with smoked turkey. Too foo foo! I like a turkey done in the oven. It's still the best way IMO


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


> was running water lines in a warehouse.. was using their ladder and it broke so i grabbed the rafter and twisted my wrist up. dont know what i did to my wrist but its swelling up pretty quick.. didnt break it but ive broken the same wrist twice already. hurts like a bitch though. glad someone was near me with a forklift or i would be fucked up right now... was a good day


Bummer, sorry bro. Bad timing, gonna mess up Thanksgiving dinner; at least slow you down.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 17, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Bummer, sorry bro. Bad timing, gonna mess up Thanksgiving dinner; at least slow you down.


nah im working tomorrow. i got to get that patio done. thats only pointing it in though, not too intense. and thanksgiving i dont really care about. id rather eat a hamburger or something then a turkey. its only swelled up, hurts to move it but its not broken. was just crazy lol. broke my hammer drill too. was drilling through a wall to get the line out. dropped it when the ladder broke to grab the rafter


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


> nah im working tomorrow. i got to get that patio done. thats only pointing it in though, not too intense. and thanksgiving i dont really care about. id rather eat a hamburger or something then a turkey. its only swelled up, hurts to move it but its not broken. was just crazy lol. broke my hammer drill too. was drilling through a wall to get the line out. dropped it when the ladder broke to grab the rafter


Better to break a drill than your back.
Get some ice on it & then an ace wrap (or a good tight tape job) before you go back to work.

Glad it wasn't worse bro.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 17, 2016)

doublejj said:


> sorry about losing your lingcod jig bro....


You guys ever try butterfly jigs for Ling & rockfish?
They are all I use any more when looking for them and Halibut & I always out fish the bait guys on the boat.
The two owner hooks off the head of the jig plus the jig's flutter is simply killer.

One of the coolest feelings is jigging and snagging the bottom thinking "Oh Fuck, there goes another $14.00 Jig" & then it pulls back - - Hard!


----------



## srh88 (Nov 17, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Better to break a drill than your back.
> Get some ice on it & then an ace wrap (or a good tight tape job) before you go back to work.
> 
> Glad it wasn't worse bro.


i iced it up and wrapped it and smoked a few joints.. i should be alright by tomorrow lol


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 17, 2016)

Defaced a gas station sign


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 17, 2016)

And grabbed a small treat


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 17, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You guys ever try butterfly jigs for Ling & rockfish?
> They are all I use any more when looking for them and Halibut & I always out fish the bait guys on the boat.
> The two owner hooks off the head of the jig plus the jig's flutter is simply killer.
> 
> One of the coolest feelings is jigging and snagging the bottom thinking "Oh Fuck, there goes another $14.00 Jig" & then it pulls back - - Hard!


I'll experiment with those things next time I go out 
I still feel confident with pounding the rocks with hex bars. If there's lings down there, i feel like I have a good shot using them.
Swimbaits on the other hand: I'm still yet to catch one on a SB. Other heads I know love them, but me no likey so far.
i need to get my ass up to BC or Alaska someday and catch some of them serious lings and butts.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 17, 2016)

@curious2garden I just started the smoker and poured myself a Goodson. Gotta have a beer if I'm que'n. Ain't that right @cannabineer ?

I had to go cheap so I got leg quarters and then cut them up and made lollipops!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Better to break a drill than your back.
> *Get some ice on it & then an ace wrap (or a good tight tape job) before you go back to work*.
> 
> Glad it wasn't worse bro.


^^^ this and I am so sorry. Not so tight you turn your nail beds blue though.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> @curious2garden I just started the smoker and poured myself a Goodson. Gotta have a beer if I'm que'n. Ain't that right @cannabineer ?
> View attachment 3833130
> I had to go cheap so I got leg quarters and then cut them up and made lollipops!


I would eat that entire platter right now. I'm starving! Can't wait to see the finished picture!! Oh yeah must drink if you're queing mmmmmmmmmmm a goodson LOL at least 3 of em


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 17, 2016)

I painted the statues today, did some laundry, ran errands and watched a movie.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 17, 2016)

Today I turned another year older


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> We did the deep fried turkey thing a few yrs ago. Same with smoked turkey. Too foo foo! I like a turkey done in the oven. It's still the best way IMO


I have a nice little Nesco Roaster I usually put the turkey and dressing in it and it is absolutely delicious, but this year I'm by myself and thought I'd get experimental and change things up because I can!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 17, 2016)

Metasynth said:


> Today I turned another year older


Congrats on the B-day.

And, good to see you in better spirits my friend.


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 17, 2016)

Lemon off the tree


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 17, 2016)

Well that's all folks

Nighty night


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 17, 2016)

@curious2garden this is when they hit the smoker
 
Now they got sauced
 
Then after they came off
 
 
 
The fam loved it


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> @curious2garden this is when they hit the smoker
> View attachment 3833325
> Now they got sauced
> View attachment 3833326
> ...






 and I cried just a little too!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 17, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> @curious2garden this is when they hit the smoker
> View attachment 3833325
> Now they got sauced
> View attachment 3833326
> ...


yeah bro!!!! mouth waterfall of saliva.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 17, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> View attachment 3833267
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Same bro!

I'm like.... such a drug addict and stuff.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 17, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> @curious2garden this is when they hit the smoker
> View attachment 3833325
> Now they got sauced
> View attachment 3833326
> ...


God damn Gary! Looks absolutely killer. Those lollipops are brilliant, how much work to do the loli-process?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 17, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> and I cried just a little too!





Bob Zmuda said:


> yeah bro!!!! mouth waterfall of saliva.


The smoker went hard! It held temp and was within about a 10 degree difference from one side to the other. I do question if one of my thermometers is off, but at least we know that neither one is a snitch ass, punk ass, fake ass, don't out me ass, RIU is all I got ass, biiiiitch!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 17, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> The smoker went hard! It held temp and was within about a 10 degree difference from one side to the other. I do question if one of my thermometers is off, but at least we know that neither one is a snitch ass, punk ass, fake ass, don't out me ass, RIU is all I got ass, biiiiitch!


LOL!

Smoked.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 17, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> God damn Gary! Looks absolutely killer. Those lollipops are brilliant, how much work to do the loli-process?


It wasn't hard to do, but it does take a little time. Just cut the leg about halfway down and then remove the tendons and that one bone the pokes out. I also cut the top of the leg to make sure it stood up straight and that's about it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 17, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> It wasn't hard to do, but it does take a little time. Just cut the leg about halfway down and then remove the tendons and that one bone the pokes out. I also cut the top of the leg to make sure it stood up straight and that's about it.


Bet none of those ever make it to the frig for leftovers; they have a built in sign "eat me now while you can" lol


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> The smoker went hard! It held temp and was within about a 10 degree difference from one side to the other. I do question if one of my thermometers is off, but at least we know that neither one is a snitch ass, punk ass, fake ass, don't out me ass, RIU is all I got ass, biiiiitch!


I cried a little LOL!! OMG! I am so jealous, BBQ!!! "Real Talk"


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Bet none of those ever make it to the frig for leftovers; they have a built in sign "eat me now while you can" lol


Get outta my way I'm buttering him up for leftovers!!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 17, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Bet none of those ever make it to the frig for leftovers; they have a built in sign "eat me now while you can" lol


Lol I did eat about 3 myself and my son killed a few too. He really liked them. He also seems to like the whole smoking process. It made me smile a bit that he was out here watching me smoke.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 17, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lol I did eat about 3 myself and my son killed a few too. He really liked them. He also seems to like the whole smoking process. It made me smile a bit that he was out here watching me smoke.


Fire, meat, grunting, smoke. What's not to like?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Fire, meat, grunting, smoke. What's not to like?


You bogarting the left overs! DAMN you stole it, RECOUNT


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 17, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Fire, meat, grunting, smoke. What's not to like?


And it's home made BBQ sauce and he lol'd when he saw me pour beer into it. I had to explain that it will cook off and he won't get drunk lol....





Like dad does


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 17, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> What's not to like?


Puss - - wait, this is a father and son though thing right? 
uhmm, Skittles?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 17, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> You bogarting the left overs! DAMN you stole it, RECOUNT


Hanging Chad?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 17, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Hanging Chad?


Dimpled chad.


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 18, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3833339
> Same bro!
> 
> I'm like.... such a drug addict and stuff.


Your lines of dolomite are tiny.

You want me to get some rehab numbers from Skywalker?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 18, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> View attachment 3833267
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there a coke forum somewhere you could join?


----------



## srh88 (Nov 18, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3833339
> Same bro!
> 
> I'm like.... such a drug addict and stuff.


Damn be careful. I bet you run trap houses too. Some hardcore shit


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 18, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Is there a coke forum somewhere you could join?


There's actually not lol


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 18, 2016)

"Took" 20 OSHA quizzes based on videos the company is supposed to watch, I'll make ten copies of these for the rest of the guys and send them in. No one will learn anything, nothing will change, thanks OSHA 

Oh by the way the whole company just got 100% on all of them


----------



## srh88 (Nov 18, 2016)

Went and bought a new hammer drill and finished that job.. they had a scissor lift lol. Too bad they didn't show me yesterday when I almost died. And I just wrapped up that patio and washed it down. The color in the stone came out real nice after I washed it down with acid


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Went and bought a new hammer drill and finished that job.. they had a scissor lift lol. Too bad they didn't show me yesterday when I almost died. And I just wrapped up that patio and washed it down. The color in the stone came out real nice after I washed it down with acid
> View attachment 3833648 View attachment 3833649 View attachment 3833651


It looks too nice to walk on. Wonderful job SRH


----------



## Captain Keg (Nov 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Went and bought a new hammer drill and finished that job.. they had a scissor lift lol. Too bad they didn't show me yesterday when I almost died. And I just wrapped up that patio and washed it down. The color in the stone came out real nice after I washed it down with acid
> View attachment 3833648 View attachment 3833649 View attachment 3833651


Brought up some shine! 
What acid did you use? 

Was it sore on the surface? I've been using hydrochloride acid to wash concrete but it's sore over time. 
Going to bust it all up though once I get a rock breaker for the excavator & lay a few inches of tarmac right around the house.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 18, 2016)

Captain Keg said:


> Brought up some shine!
> What acid did you use?
> 
> Was it sore on the surface? I've been using hydrochloride acid to wash concrete but it's sore over time.
> Going to bust it all up though once I get a rock breaker for the excavator & lay a few inches of tarmac right around the house.


Muriatic.. however it's spelled


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 18, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3833099
> And grabbed a small treat


How do you eat megadoses of crap like that and stay slender! I hate you young people; if I tried that I'd be sick for a day and fat for a month. Age sux


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 18, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> @curious2garden this is when they hit the smoker
> View attachment 3833325
> Now they got sauced
> View attachment 3833326
> ...


Dayummm Gary that is beautiful! And I see you are keeping the necessary accessory locked and loaded. ~burrp~ Yup loaded

You are a BBQ fiend! Love seeing your culinary photoessays.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 18, 2016)

wow, that's a really nice job srh

Today: Clay bar'd upper surfaces, waxed car and wheels, Rain-X'd windows

Tomorrow: (Unable to lift arms shoulder high), wishing I had ordered the buffer from last time around and that i had 2 Perc's


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Went and bought a new hammer drill and finished that job.. they had a scissor lift lol. Too bad they didn't show me yesterday when I almost died. And I just wrapped up that patio and washed it down. The color in the stone came out real nice after I washed it down with acid
> View attachment 3833648 View attachment 3833649 View attachment 3833651


God damn that looks nice man.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Went and bought a new hammer drill and finished that job.. they had a scissor lift lol. Too bad they didn't show me yesterday when I almost died. And I just wrapped up that patio and washed it down. The color in the stone came out real nice after I washed it down with acid
> View attachment 3833648 View attachment 3833649 View attachment 3833651


Beautiful job - annnndddd you are coming to Alaska when? 
++


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Went and bought a new hammer drill and finished that job.. they had a scissor lift lol. Too bad they didn't show me yesterday when I almost died. And I just wrapped up that patio and washed it down. The color in the stone came out real nice after I washed it down with acid
> View attachment 3833648 View attachment 3833649 View attachment 3833651


Nice job bro that looks awesome..


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Went and bought a new hammer drill and finished that job.. they had a scissor lift lol. Too bad they didn't show me yesterday when I almost died. And I just wrapped up that patio and washed it down. The color in the stone came out real nice after I washed it down with acid
> View attachment 3833648 View attachment 3833649 View attachment 3833651


 Simply beautiful, srh. 


Hookabelly said:


> It looks too nice to walk on. Wonderful job SRH


 Truth!


srh88 said:


> Muriatic.. however it's spelled


 Yup. It is an archaic term for hydrochloric that appears specific to masonry and concrete workers. I wonder who else uses it as a professional "tell word" ...


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Simply beautiful, srh.
> Truth!
> Yup. It is an archaic term for hydrochloric that appears specific to masonry and concrete workers. I wonder who else uses it as a professional "tell word" ...


Pool boys  C'mon you just wanted me to say that.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Muriatic.. however it's spelled


Same thing, both HCl. As opposed to KCl (inside joke)


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Same thing, both HCl. As opposed to KCl (inside joke)


Swiss Army knives of chemistry, never leave home without them.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 18, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Swiss Army knives of chemistry, never leave home without them.


 With a twist of (slaked) lime


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> With a twist of (slaked) lime


Gotta slake your thirst


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 18, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Gotta slake your thirst


 A little spirit of cactus, a little lime, a little of the purple oxidant ... bam! Manganita!

Adds a bit of perspective to the old hippie maxim: "don't take the brown acid"


----------



## Captain Keg (Nov 18, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Pool boys  C'mon you just wanted me to say that.


Fuel smugglers in the UK use it to burn out the red or green dye in diesel fuel, turning it clear & fit for road use....
Multimillion £/€ operations over here in Ireland, few caught every year. 

Pool boys would use hyprochlorite acid, not hypochloride.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> A little spirit of cactus, a little lime, a little of the purple oxidant ... bam! Manganita!
> 
> Adds a bit of perspective to the old hippie maxim: "don't take the brown acid"


I thought it was don't drink the brown kool-aide, oh, never mind.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2016)

Captain Keg said:


> Fuel smugglers in the UK use it to burn out the red or green dye in diesel fuel, turning it clear & fit for road use....
> Multimillion £/€ operations over here in Ireland, few caught every year.
> 
> *Pool boys would use hyprochlorite acid, not hypochloride.*


Wrong.... twice; wrong chemical and wrong spelling

Edit: I use hypochlorous in my pool because I use a saline chlorinator.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Went and bought a new hammer drill and finished that job.. they had a scissor lift lol. Too bad they didn't show me yesterday when I almost died. And I just wrapped up that patio and washed it down. The color in the stone came out real nice after I washed it down with acid
> View attachment 3833648 View attachment 3833649 View attachment 3833651


That beautiful !


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 18, 2016)

Captain Keg said:


> Fuel smugglers in the UK use it to burn out the red or green dye in diesel fuel, turning it clear & fit for road use....
> Multimillion £/€ operations over here in Ireland, few caught every year.
> 
> Pool boys would use hyprochlorite acid, not hypochloride.


 The informed pool boys use hypochlorous acid plus hydrochloric to generate elemental chlorine in situ. However hypochlorous acid is not storable, so it has to be supplied as a salt (calcium hypochlorite is the big one there, and i've seen sodium hypochlorite "shock" solutions. The chlorine tablets etc. are hypochlorous acid stabilized as chloramine derivatives. Trichloro-s-triazine is a big player there, and sodium dichloro-s-triazine is a more "rapid' form of pool chlorine. All tese are stabilized activity of hypochlorous acid. The oxidant property of that entity is the basis for killing the things you do not want in your pool, like algae and mosquitoes.

Bottom line, you want to add a hypochlorous acid precursor AND acid to the pool. Using hydrochloric (muriatic) acid for that job has the elegance of keeping your counterion chloride, and that can be oxidized at some future time to the chlorine that is the payoff of all this pool work.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 18, 2016)

@srh88 your like Piet Mondrian , the Dutch painter, coooooillll


----------



## Captain Keg (Nov 18, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Wrong.... twice; wrong chemical and wrong spelling
> 
> Edit: I use hypochlorous in my pool because I use a saline chlorinator.


Yeah, I apologise but dyslexia is a real bitch. 

wrong yes, wrong twice, no. It's, a common sub for the proper thing. Can't remember what it's called but if you used hydrochloride like you suggested it would be a bit like pouring concentrated bleach into your pool. 
All I was pointing out. 



cannabineer said:


> The informed pool boys use hypochlorous acid


Bingo!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 18, 2016)

Captain Keg said:


> Yeah, I apologise but dyslexia is a real bitch.
> 
> wrong yes, wrong twice, no. It's, a common sub for the proper thing. Can't remember what it's called but if you used hydrochloride like you suggested it would be a bit like pouring concentrated bleach into your pool.
> All I was pointing out.
> ...


That is exactly what people do. Bleach = hypochlorite. Annie spoke true. 
(The bleach is a quick way to sort ammonia issues.)


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2016)

Captain Keg said:


> Yeah, I apologise but dyslexia is a real bitch.
> 
> wrong yes, wrong twice, no. It's, a common sub for the proper thing. Can't remember what it's called but if you used hydrochloride like you suggested it would be a bit like pouring concentrated bleach into your pool.
> All I was pointing out.
> ...


It's becoming obvious you do not own a pool or much knowledge of chemistry, next.


----------



## Captain Keg (Nov 18, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> It's becoming obvious you do not own a pool or much knowledge of chemistry, next.


your not the brightest bulb, but it's ok, pay attention. 



cannabineer said:


> That is exactly what people do. Bleach = hypochlorite. Annie spoke true.
> (The bleach is a quick way to sort ammonia issues.)


They've the same basic chemical, chlorine & anyone could google it and think they're the same. 
But that doesn't mean they're the same. 
Bleach has a content of around 5%, pool chlorine is around 65% I think? 
That's over 100% strength difference not to mention different chemicals used to make them. 

Can be cheaper & easier, using bleach.
But it's just not calcium hyprochlorite chlorine. 



curious2garden said:


> next.


 Just what I was thinking.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 18, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> It's becoming obvious you do not own a pool or much knowledge of chemistry, next.





Captain Keg said:


> your not the brightest bulb, but it's ok, pay attention.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shit.. it's on!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 18, 2016)

Captain Keg said:


> your not the brightest bulb, but it's ok, pay attention.


 Kids today


> They've the same basic chemical, chlorine & anyone could google it and think they're the same.
> But that doesn't mean they're the same.
> Bleach has a content of around 5%, pool chlorine is around 65% I think?
> That's over 100% strength difference not to mention different chemicals used to make them.
> ...


I made the mistake of assuming that you could calculate concentrations and adjust from there. I will stop upsetting your preconceptions. Have a fine day.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2016)

Captain Keg said:


> your not the brightest bulb, but it's ok, pay attention.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL you're (it's a contraction), next time you try to insult someone's intelligence police basic spelling and grammar. I'm getting a ZaraBeth vibe from you, @UncleBuck can we get a ruling on whose sock this is please? I'm terrible at sock disambiguation.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 18, 2016)

Captain Keg said:


> your not the brightest bulb


i see a new sig here


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 18, 2016)

Girl power @tyler.durden RuPaul lol


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> i see a new sig here


So many idiots so little sig room


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 18, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Girl power @tyler.durden RuPaul lolView attachment 3833764


That is one of the greatest pieces of art I've ever seen. You are disturbingly talented...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 18, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> That is one of the greatest pieces of art I've ever seen. You are disturbingly talented...


The doctor is NOT a sock and is an actual female. A pretty one at that. ( just in case anyone accuses her. I know we've got a sock epidemic currently.)

Super talented and super cool. Zmuda seal of approval 100%.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 18, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> The doctor is NOT a sock and is an actual female. A pretty one at that. ( just in case anyone accuses her. I know we've got a sock epidemic currently.)
> 
> Super talented and super cool. Zmuda seal of approval 100%.


Thanks bob


----------



## 420God (Nov 18, 2016)

On my way to my last deer of the week, 15 today so far. My back is feeling it.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 18, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> The doctor is NOT a sock and is an actual female. A pretty one at that. ( just in case anyone accuses her. I know we've got a sock epidemic currently.)
> 
> Super talented and super cool. Zmuda seal of approval 100%.


She's been here almost as long as I have, no sock. Can I get some pics of the good doctor? Preferably nudes...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 18, 2016)

I don't wanna
I don't think so


----------



## Captain Keg (Nov 18, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Kids today
> 
> I made the mistake of assuming that you could calculate concentrations and adjust from there. I will stop upsetting your preconceptions. Have a fine day.


Talking concentrations is a different thing completely. 
I simply made the point, they're not the same thing. 
I fail to see how people can't realise that. 

A similar thing would be, a Diesel engine will run on kerosene. 
It doesn't mean they're the same or that you should, but it works. 

You know what...screw it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 18, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I don't wanna
> I don't think so


Put a hex on that crude bastard


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 18, 2016)

Captain Keg said:


> Talking concentrations is a different thing completely.
> I simply made the point, they're not the same thing.
> I fail to see how people can't realise that.
> 
> ...


I am familiar with hypochlorite and its storage forms. I know chemistry pretty well. I was a pro lab chemist and currently instruct at the local college. I know what you said, and you made some basic conceptual errors. Your analogy informs me that you came at this from an angle that does not survive scrutiny. The fact that you resent the information I am giving you does not falsify it. How's your day?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2016)

Captain Keg said:


> Talking concentrations is a different thing completely.
> I simply made the point, they're not the same thing.
> I fail to see how people can't realise that.
> 
> ...


If you say so Cap'n Queeg


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 18, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> If you say so Cap'n Queeg


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 18, 2016)

^^


----------



## Captain Keg (Nov 18, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> If you say so Cap'n Queeg


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 18, 2016)

warning: contains hypochlorite


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 18, 2016)

Argued against relidiocy yet again. It's not even 9am...


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 18, 2016)

Nugachino said:


> Argued against relidiocy yet again. It's not even 9am...


 It is difficult to preach against the choir. Folks holding articles of faith are a hard target. They have already abandoned reason.


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 18, 2016)

I know you can't reason with them. It's like playing chess with a pidgeon. I can't help but try though. It's hard to hear bullshit and not want to correct it.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 18, 2016)

I cant walk. Damn knee is swelled up and holding fluid. I'm after a buck. A big buck. This will most likely the last year he has big antlers. I know. Don't call me a trophy hunter. I have yet to mount a single kill in my life. I would like one for the wall. This one is a mature buck and had many years of breeding. This year or next will be his last prime year.

I took some pics. Mainly squirrels. I wish I had taken the camera a couple days ago a hawk landed 10 foot from me.
  
Those are taken with a Sony cyber-shot with 35x zoom. A very solid mid grade camera. I'm thinking about buying a better one where I can change lenses.

I might be able to change them on the one I have. I'm a typical male, I didn't read the instructions. Just kind of winged until I figured it out.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 18, 2016)

Nugachino said:


> I know you can't reason with them. It's like playing chess with a pidgeon. I can't help but try though. It's hard to hear bullshit and not want to correct it.


That is hard, and it takes practice. I'm slowly learning to let some of that shit slide. This site has been educational in that regard.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Oh shit.. it's on!


It's all your fault. Posting the king daddy path


----------



## Uberknot (Nov 18, 2016)

Got up the leaves before the storm!  We had about 30 bags of leaves....


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 18, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> That is hard, and it takes practice. I'm slowly learning to let some of that shit slide. *This site has been educational in that regard*.


Isn't that the truth?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 18, 2016)

Uberknot said:


> Got up the leaves before the storm!  We had about 30 bags of leaves....


 Woulda only had 12 after the storm ...
...and if you have asshole neighbors like me, you'll have'm after as well. Thank you for getting my yard work done ...


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 18, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Woulda only had 12 after the storm ...
> ...and if you have asshole neighbors like me, you'll have'm after as well. Thank you for getting my yard work done ...


Why is it that reasonable people (us) always seem to have an asshole neighbor? What is the law of averages on that? Meaning could it ever turn out that nice neighbors live next to other nice neighbors and assholes live next to assholes? Or are there more of one kind than another?


----------



## srh88 (Nov 18, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Why is it that reasonable people (us) always seem to have an asshole neighbor? What is the law of averages on that? Meaning could it ever turn out that nice neighbors live next to other nice neighbors and assholes live next to assholes? Or are there more of one kind than another?


my neighbors are pretty good.. also got my yard fenced in so leaves dont come in.. ive lived in places where it was easier just to rake the neighbors yard if i was going to rake mine


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


> my neighbors are pretty good.. also got my yard fenced in so leaves dont come in.. ive lived in places where it was easier just to rake the neighbors yard if i was going to rake mine


My dad used to say, "good fences make good neighbors."


----------



## srh88 (Nov 18, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> My dad used to say, "good fences make good neighbors."


its true! lol.. i dont really talk to my neighbors. in january one of em shot herself in the head, now its her husband there and hes a dick.. i think he shot her lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


> my neighbors are pretty good.. also got my yard fenced in so leaves dont come in.. ive lived in places where it was easier just to rake the neighbors yard if i was going to rake mine


I have lived everywhere from rural country to the ghetto.

Good and bad everywhere you go. In rural areas your neighbors tend not to be ass holes. Never know when your life may depend on your neighbor when police or ems response times are in the hours. Even more so when that response time is days.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 18, 2016)

Bad rural neighbors tend to get sort out rather quickly


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 18, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Bad rural neighbors tend to get sort out rather quickly


Wood chipper accidents are horrible.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 18, 2016)

LOL, indeed


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 18, 2016)

Been thinking about doing some wildlife prints and framing them and hanging in the house.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 18, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Been thinking about doing some wildlife prints and framing them and hanging in the house.


Good idea. I did some 4 season landscape pics for my kid a few years ago: a certain scenic spot and then took pics at each season


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 18, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Good idea. I did some 4 season landscape pics for my kid a few years ago: a certain scenic spot and then took pics at each season


I actually spent over $400 just to take some bud pics. Lol. Not really. Well, maybe just a little.

We take lots of pics and videos. Got a couple old trunks full of prints, thousands more in digital. People always call us when pics are needed for various reasons.

They say no mountain lions are here. I know that to be bullshit because I have been standing within a few yards of a couple of them. Catch one of them on video.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 18, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> The informed pool boys use hypochlorous acid plus hydrochloric to generate elemental chlorine in situ. However hypochlorous acid is not storable, so it has to be supplied as a salt (calcium hypochlorite is the big one there, and i've seen sodium hypochlorite "shock" solutions. The chlorine tablets etc. are hypochlorous acid stabilized as chloramine derivatives. Trichloro-s-triazine is a big player there, and sodium dichloro-s-triazine is a more "rapid' form of pool chlorine. All tese are stabilized activity of hypochlorous acid. The oxidant property of that entity is the basis for killing the things you do not want in your pool, like algae and mosquitoes.
> 
> Bottom line, you want to add a hypochlorous acid precursor AND acid to the pool. Using hydrochloric (muriatic) acid for that job has the elegance of keeping your counterion chloride, and that can be oxidized at some future time to the chlorine that is the payoff of all this pool work.


As a professional sexy pool boy. What he said ^^^^^^


----------



## neosapien (Nov 18, 2016)

Also, took my wife to the doctors. Apparently she has something called Thyromegaly. Her thyroid is a bit enlarged, according to her pcp choking her. Looks the same as the past 9 years to me. The doctor ordered an ultrasound and bloodtests and shit. After looking it up, apparently 90% of cases are due to low iodide levels. Coincidentally my wife bought the non-iodized salt last time. So I kinda think thats all it is if anything. And think my wife's doctor is trying to soak up the last bit of our obamacare. I'm torn between spending hundreds on ultrasounds and bloodtests vs a $1 bottle of salt. I've grown to have a pretty big disdain for the health sector as a whole. Minus hot nurses.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 18, 2016)

Also that looks fucking awesome @srh88 . You and @tangerinegreen555 would make quite a stone(d) crew.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 18, 2016)

srh88 said:


> my neighbors are pretty good.. also got my yard fenced in so leaves dont come in.. ive lived in places where it was easier just to rake the neighbors yard if i was going to rake mine


 I think whitebb pretty much covered it. I am an asshole neighbor because I'm very inconsistent about yardwork. I keep it in check because what goes around ... and I don't want to owe more than my rake-wielding body can cash.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 18, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Also, took my wife to the doctors. Apparently she has something called Thyromegaly. Her thyroid is a bit enlarged, according to her pcp choking her. Looks the same as the past 9 years to me. The doctor ordered an ultrasound and bloodtests and shit. After looking it up, apparently 90% of cases are due to low iodide levels. Coincidentally my wife bought the non-iodized salt last time. So I kinda think thats all it is if anything. And think my wife's doctor is trying to soak up the last bit of our obamacare. I'm torn between spending hundreds on ultrasounds and bloodtests vs a $1 bottle of salt. I've grown to have a pretty big disdain for the health sector as a whole. Minus hot nurses.


I had a dinner last night. My mom was talking to us about my dad going through chemo. My dad wanted to quit after a couple treatments. They would separate my mom because dad would cry and beg them to stop the treatments. The last treatment he had I was home on leave. He said he didn't want to do it. I pulled the lines and walked out with him. More like carried him. The man that raised me, a hero, a firefighter that could carry gear and a full grown man on his shoulders, whittled down to nothing.

They burnt his saliva glands out with radiation and irreversible nerve damage from the chemo.

Cannabis heals all my friend. Actually that falls on us. Exercise, eat right and plenty of water.

I watched as doctors cut golf ball size hunks from my wife because of mrsa. It came back and they wanted to cut more. She said no. We went home and I doctored it with some herbs made into a tincture with alcohol. Gone in three days. The drs didn't believe it and said the antibiotics from the hospital rid it. What ever.

There may be a few good ones but for the most part they are just butchers.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 18, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I had a dinner last night. My mom was talking to us about my dad going through chemo. My dad wanted to quit after a couple treatments. They would separate my mom because dad would cry and beg them to stop the treatments. The last treatment he had I was home on leave. He said he didn't want to do it. I pulled the lines and walked out with him. More like carried him. The man that raised me, a hero, a firefighter that could carry gear and a full grown man on his shoulders, whittled down to nothing.
> 
> They burnt his saliva glands out with radiation and irreversible nerve damage from the chemo.
> 
> ...


We watched my dear mother suffer through aggressive chemo after surgery and it was horrible.
As a family (her decision was foremost) we decided to quit the poison and she passed peacefully several weeks later.
I do not regret that, if life extension includes unbearable pain and sickness then what kind of life is that?

I have been down the road you're traveling now - I sympathize & offer a listening ear or shoulder should you need it my friend.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 18, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We watched my dear mother suffer through aggressive chemo after surgery and it was horrible.
> As a family (her decision was foremost) we decided to quit the poison and she passed peacefully several weeks later.
> I do not regret that, if life extension includes unbearable pain and sickness then what kind of life is that?
> 
> I have been down the road you're traveling now - I sympathize & offer a listening ear or shoulder should you need it my friend.


My bad. My father survived and is healthy. Cancer free for over 10 years. My mom survived it but lost a breast and peck muscle. We just watched my father in law die of stage 4 lung cancer. I got a biter taste in my mouth for it.

Thank you. And you the same. Anytime.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 18, 2016)

Yeah my dad's been in remission for 6 months now of Stage 2 lung cancer after chemo and radiation. He got more scans next month. Told him to go get some of that FL mmj when they get their shit together.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 18, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Yeah my dad's been in remission for 6 months now of Stage 2 lung cancer after chemo and radiation. He got more scans next month. Told him to go get some of that FL mmj when they get their shit together.


RSO or what ever you want to call it. Made from multiple strains with a 1:1 ratio of thc and cbd seems to be the best at killing cancer.

Its crazy at what people believe. Our own history books tell us American Indians were disease free until we came here. I know an old medicine man. I should go take pics and get instructions for everything. He has hundreds of herbs and roots. He is in his 70's he put a hurtin on me hiking and hunting.

Think of where we would be at if cannabis was never prohibited. 80 years of research and use. If only.


----------



## 420God (Nov 19, 2016)

First snow of the Winter!


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 19, 2016)

Break out the holiday swishers

Winter/holidays are upon us


----------



## dangledo (Nov 19, 2016)

420God said:


> First snow of the Winter!
> 
> View attachment 3834190


wish that were here. $$$$

just now seeing some colors in these 'october' glory maples. autumn blaze, left, hardly even colored up, then dropped right off

 

much more vibrant than in the pic


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 19, 2016)

420God said:


> First snow of the Winter!
> 
> View attachment 3834190


Burrr, I'm more acclimated to the last snow fall, but if you like it thats all that matters.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 19, 2016)

420God said:


> First snow of the Winter!
> 
> View attachment 3834190


 Congrats on post 6666! It's a beeeast.


----------



## 420God (Nov 19, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Burrr, I'm more acclimated to the last snow fall, but if you like it thats all that matters.


I'm not a huge fan of the cold either. It's the only time of year I don't feel guilty about not being outside working.

Also, the deer disappear when the plows come out so I really get time to relax and focus on my grow.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 19, 2016)

I went to get a haircut after rhat I went to one of my favourite bakeries and got 6dannish assorted variety, orange cheffon cake, fibally a few butter tarts. 

Then I got veggies fruit and alcoholic beverage. Im set for another week.


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 19, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I went to get a haircut after rhat I went to one of my favourite bakeries and got 6dannish assorted variety, orange cheffon cake, fibally a few butter tarts.
> 
> Then I got veggies fruit and alcoholic beverage. Im set for another week.


Your jelpy of my biscotti


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 19, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Your jelpy of my biscotti


Dude my haul from that bakery was intense. 8 butter tart(2 kinds) a orange cheffon cake which is arguably the best in the city and 6 danish pastry. I got 1 free because she said they only had 1 raspberry left so i got the almond one free. 

The lady serving is a gorgeous young 20aomething as well and my gooofy aloofness makes her smile at me quite a bit. Qho knows I am narcissitic


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 19, 2016)

I used to live in that neighborhood. From the pictures you can see it is rundown, many amazing littlw family owned grovery stores, bakeries clothing but ia entirely government housing. 

Its Canada though so it is safe as can be m80s


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 19, 2016)

#fact343 

In the pictures you can see the first restaurant I ever had a beer at. Age ten with my grandpa coincedentally firat place i saw a drunk stab his nagging wife.

Spot the resto quiz


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2016)

I laid in holiday rations today (@qwizoking see anything familiar?)


Thank you @Don Gin and Ton I got a taster of Agwa and I'm getting a bottle. They had 6 bottles of the Glenlivet left when I got there LOL I'm not running out again! So I've been making test caipirinha's today to impress the new Brazilian daughter in law.

I think I've got it hammered, or I'm hammered, but whatever hammered


@Grandpapy OMG that Ghost OG was so good! Thank you!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 19, 2016)

Started glueing the cans together for the solar heater. Slapped together a little wood frame to keep the cans straight while the adhesive sets. I'll be doing 15 of these rows inside the heater. Hopefully have all 15 together and painted by the end of the weekend.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 19, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I laid in holiday rations today (@qwizoking see anything familiar?)
> View attachment 3834991
> 
> Thank you @Don Gin and Ton I got a taster of Agwa and I'm getting a bottle. They had 6 bottles of the Glenlivet left when I got there LOL I'm not running out again! So I've been making test caipirinha's today to impress the new Brazilian daughter in law.
> ...



I just had my furnace fixed. 

Having my umpteenth glass of wine and shots of lambs 151 on thw side. 

Ghe house was about 43° and dropping quick. 

Ill make a tuna salad sandiwch on jalapeno n cheddar bagel oncetheh
Heat is going. More wine


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 19, 2016)

Whoooptiii doooooo..snow..great I got more shit to do..
Nah just kidding, I love this


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I just had my furnace fixed.
> 
> Having my umpteenth glass of wine and shots of lambs 151 on thw side.
> 
> ...


I also made soup today, aka liquid fire, aka Tom Yum Kai. I was burning out a viral infection. It worked. I'm numb.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 19, 2016)

We got some flurries here today. I'm super excited about it.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2016)

farmerfischer said:


> Whoooptiii doooooo..snow..great I got more shit to do..
> Nah just kidding, I love this View attachment 3835006


OMG that looks cold, where the fuck are you?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 19, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I also made soup today, aka liquid fire, aka Tom Yum Kai. I was burning out a viral infection. It worked. I'm numb.
> View attachment 3835008


I absolutely love it!

Soup ia perfect imo, the news says 10-20cm of snow over night.

I despise your choice of soup, mainly because i love it and dont have any

This is my orange cheffon cake from the bakery


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 19, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I also made soup today, aka liquid fire, aka Tom Yum Kai. I was burning out a viral infection. It worked. I'm numb.
> View attachment 3835008


I made chicken noodle. Oh and butter in the crock.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> I absolutely love it!
> 
> Soup ia perfect imo, the news says 10-20cm of snow over night.
> 
> I despise your choice of soup, mainly because i love it and dont have any


Make some! Shit was gonna give you my recipe and realized it's a f'n laundry list. I usually make my own Nam Prik Paow base bu I was to miserable today so I bought base. It's essentially shallots, galangal, lemon grass a butt load of chiles you can do that you got skillz


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 19, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> OMG that looks cold, where the fuck are you?


Northern mi.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I made chicken noodle. Oh and butter in the crock.


They both look very good


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 19, 2016)

Took the trampoline down..


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2016)

farmerfischer said:


> Took the trampoline down..


Fuck that you could have shot snow and ice at the neighbors!!


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 19, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Fuck that you could have shot snow and ice at the neighbors!!


I have no neighbors. Lol. I'm in the sticks/boonies/woods


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 19, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Make some! Shit was gonna give you my recipe and realized it's a f'n laundry list. I usually make my own Nam Prik Paow base bu I was to miserable today so I bought base. It's essentially shallots, galangal, lemon grass a butt load of chiles you can do that you got skillz


Sounds likw the base to thw thai coconut soup I make weekly. 

That soup muat have cheered you up? Come ok I see a lemon in there and ky heart atart beating. 

God the flavours I see in your picture alone have me quivering. 

Recipes accepted anytime ahhnie


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2016)

farmerfischer said:


> I have no neighbors. Lol. I'm in the sticks/boonies/woods


That was either poor planning or genius level. When I get sober I'll let you know.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Sounds likw the base to thw thai coconut soup I make weekly.
> 
> That soup muat have cheered you up? Come ok I see a lemon in there and ky heart atart beating.
> 
> ...


OK brb have to make another caipirinha


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 19, 2016)

A tiny bud for desaert. Dis bud is mediocre


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 19, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> That was either poor planning or genius level. When I get sober I'll let you know.


I'm fucked up on rum, 3/4 of a bottle of Nyquil and hummmmm. Cannabis


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 19, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> OK brb have to make another caipirinha


It better be for me.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 19, 2016)

farmerfischer said:


> I'm fucked up on rum, 3/4 of a bottle of Nyquil and hummmmm. Cannabis


Ive had a wholw alew of rum, wine and marihuana products. 

My buddy juat got out of jail tgis week and I have seen him once. I am super happy hes out and harassing him to come hang out at my house. He told me a few hours and like a bish I keep runni g to thw window. Honestly he ia my beat friend and qhwn qe saw each othwr the firattime for 3 weeks youd think we gay. 

He is such a cool dude and the two of us never haveproblens cuz like he aouth american and I am irish. We just flow


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Ive had a wholw alew of rum, wine and marihuana products.
> 
> My buddy juat got out of jail tgis week and I have seen him once. I am super happy hes out and harassing him to come hang out at my house. He told me a few hours and like a bish I keep runni g to thw window. Honestly he ia my beat friend and qhwn qe saw each othwr the firattime for 3 weeks youd think we gay.
> 
> He is such a cool dude and the two of us never haveproblens cuz like he aouth american and I am irish. We just flow


I have a christmas present request for you. For my present will you type one entire post without a misspelling? Just one post and make sure you mention me so I'll find it because as we close on xmas I'll be drinking serious. I know it's asking a lot but I'll never ask for anything else (from you)


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 19, 2016)

Time to pour up a frosty Goodson .....


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 19, 2016)

Typing without misspelling is such a strain


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 19, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I have a christmas present request for you. For my present will you type one entire post without a misspelling? Just one post and make sure you mention me so I'll find it because as we close on xmas I'll be drinking serious. I know it's asking a lot but I'll never ask for anything else (from you)


Hey girl, I can give you that! 

I have some beer aswel.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 19, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Typing without misspelling is such a strain


You are a meanie. 

U ignore me. i no like thay


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 19, 2016)

Im hella dope


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Typing without misspelling is such a strain


I am worth it


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 19, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Time to pour up a frosty Goodson .....


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> A tiny bud for desaert. Dis bud is mediocre


How do you know until you smoke it???? sigh...... kids


Bob Zmuda said:


> Time to pour up a frosty Goodson .....


Come on down to TC and share that Goodson! I've got a drink to finish!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


>


Bring that to TC and select some music please?


----------



## jacksmuff (Nov 19, 2016)

Pulled over 100 lobsters bank is happy but fight question one we need this


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 19, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> How do you know until you smoke it???? sigh...... kids
> 
> Come on down to TC and share that Goodson! I've got a drink to finish!


Be on soon. Setting up a 2nd 10 x 10 tent by myself. Having issues.


----------



## jacksmuff (Nov 19, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Be on soon. Setting up a 2nd 10 x 10 tent by myself. Having issues.


How can I get in


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 19, 2016)

jacksmuff said:


> How can I get in


You DEFINITELY fucking CAN'T.

dirty cum sock.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 19, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Bring that to TC and select some music please?


Blackfoot playing just for you, babe


----------



## jacksmuff (Nov 19, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> You DEFINITELY fucking CAN'T.
> 
> dirty cum sock.


I'll send you a pm with all my x socks idc anymore I'm legal @sunni will stand for me


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> Blackfoot playing just for you, babe


Ahh you are such a sweetheart and I love it


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2016)

jacksmuff said:


> I'll send you a pm with all my x socks idc anymore I'm legal @sunni will stand for me


Don't use thy lord god's name in vein!!!


----------



## jacksmuff (Nov 19, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Don't use thy lord god's name in vein!!!


@ sunni?


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 19, 2016)

jacksmuff said:


> I'll send you a pm with all my x socks idc anymore I'm legal @sunni will stand for me


Why PM? Just post it here. The Lord will vouch if indeed you are a faithful believer


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 19, 2016)

So I am vwry mad at people irl. 

I am turning this anger inside and going to drink moar wine, cry qhen the qine ia done and probably shoot a bunch of drugs. 

Maybe ill break bail and get moar drunks at thw bar. It really seems pointleas atm


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 19, 2016)

Wait im jot on bail 

O my..


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 19, 2016)

So kiddos sf got intonome substances

Kwtamine.

Aome can doubt the grade but its clinical.

Im kwhole


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 19, 2016)

A gram of k a 1/8 of boow mamama donnnnnnnn know
.
Praiae allah


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 19, 2016)

Imma inject dat like urmomma did semen


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 20, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I laid in holiday rations today (@qwizoking see anything familiar?)
> View attachment 3834991
> 
> Thank you @Don Gin and Ton I got a taster of Agwa and I'm getting a bottle. They had 6 bottles of the Glenlivet left when I got there LOL I'm not running out again! So I've been making test caipirinha's today to impress the new Brazilian daughter in law.
> ...


Fine Xmas tipple chooses man!


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 20, 2016)

I have the chilled Holliday creams


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 20, 2016)

9-1


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 20, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> 9-1


Nice accomplishment
Wish I thought of that..lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 20, 2016)

farmerfischer said:


> Nice accomplishment
> Wish I thought of that..lol


lol that post was about the Cowboys, we just won our 9th game in a row. Making us 9-1 on the season. So  all other teams!


----------



## srh88 (Nov 20, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> lol that post was about the Cowboys, we just won our 9th game in a row. Making us 9-1 on the season. So  all other teams!
> View attachment 3835713


----------



## dangledo (Nov 21, 2016)

strom clean-ups, back filling 8 miles of field tile, dirt/grade work, finishing up a retaining wall, couple hundred yards of mulch, getting shit ready for fall clean up, bidding plow jobs, winterizing equipment etc...

had a pressure test done on the house so that resulted in- insulting power outlets, re-caulking some windows, blowing MORE insulation in the attic space, boxing in vent/heater fan in upstairs bathroom, cutting out insulation board to fit floor joist/header joist space to then seal with a two part insulating foam(not even going to try that one myself) The guy that did the test said that air leaks around the house are comparable to leaving a window open all year, and thats about average for most home. up to 120 temp dif between seasons around here, so its worth the $,$$$ spent. going to test furnace exhaust draft pressure after everything to make sure we're not too sealed in.

carpet/trim/paint/caulk/ceiling fan/ wall decals and hanging stuff in the baby's room. the room was attic space above the garage that we knocked out a wall in the master bath to connect the rooms last winter. so the baby's room is finished!!

some good booze, food and a couple movies last night were well deserved.




couple dolphinfish fillets with a lemon butter sauce. the old lady had a steak with a few scallops and some garlic mashed taters


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 21, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Started glueing the cans together for the solar heater. Slapped together a little wood frame to keep the cans straight while the adhesive sets. I'll be doing 15 of these rows inside the heater. Hopefully have all 15 together and painted by the end of the weekend. View attachment 3834988


Well it turns out the adhesive i bought is expired(09/08 ) and didn't set so nothing got painted and it all needs re glued. Never thought to check for an expiration date but ya live and learn i guess altho i am pretty pissed. Heading now to get a refund.


----------



## 420God (Nov 21, 2016)

dangledo said:


> strom clean-ups, back filling 8 miles of field tile, dirt/grade work, finishing up a retaining wall, couple hundred yards of mulch, getting shit ready for fall clean up, bidding plow jobs, winterizing equipment etc...
> 
> had a pressure test done on the house so that resulted in- insulting power outlets, re-caulking some windows, blowing MORE insulation in the attic space, boxing in vent/heater fan in upstairs bathroom, cutting out insulation board to fit floor joist/header joist space to then seal with a two part insulating foam(not even going to try that one myself) The guy that did the test said that air leaks around the house are comparable to leaving a window open all year, and thats about average for most home. up to 120 temp dif between seasons around here, so its worth the $,$$$ spent. going to test furnace exhaust draft pressure after everything to make sure we're not too sealed in.
> 
> ...


Omg that looks good, that's like all my favorite foods on one plate!


Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Well it turns out the adhesive i bought is expired(09/08 ) and didn't set so nothing got painted and it all needs re glued. Never thought to check for an expiration date but ya live and learn i guess altho i am pretty pissed. Heading now to get a refund.


Ouch. All that work for nothing.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 21, 2016)

Yeah I'm not too happy about it. Especially since it's finally getting cold here and was hoping to have this thing put together soon. But if i move fast it shouldn't set me back too far.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 21, 2016)

dangledo said:


> had a pressure test done on the house so that resulted in- insulting power outlets, re-caulking some windows, blowing MORE insulation in the attic space, boxing in vent/heater fan in upstairs bathroom, cutting out insulation board to fit floor joist/header joist space to then seal with a two part insulating foam(not even going to try that one myself) The guy that did the test said that air leaks around the house are comparable to leaving a window open all year, and thats about average for most home. up to 120 temp dif between seasons around here, so its worth the $,$$$ spent. going to test furnace exhaust draft pressure after everything to make sure we're not too sealed in.


We did the blower door test on our house in the spring of 14 - then a buddy (whom does this shit for a living) and I spent all summer stripping siding, sealing tyvek, foaming and everything else. added a foot of blown in insulation in the roof's, all new energy efficient double pane windows, new vinyl doors & siding etc... I spent well over 20k, 2nd blower door test showed house went from a 2 plus star rating to 4.5 star. As an added bonus the state gave me over 8.5k back as an energy rebate and our home heating bill is cut almost in half.

Win, win.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 21, 2016)

Started the next masonry job. Was supposed to set a tub today but supply house wasn't ready. Building a retaining wall now. Same guy that I did the patio for. This is on a flip house though. Ready for stone and concrete


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 21, 2016)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 3836232 View attachment 3836233 View attachment 3836235 View attachment 3836236 View attachment 3836239 Started the next masonry job. Was supposed to set a tub today but supply house wasn't ready. Building a retaining wall now. Same guy that I did the patio for. This is on a flip house though. Ready for stone and concrete


Damn you are a hell of a plumber  Nice work man..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 21, 2016)

Now that's ditch digging the easy way.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 21, 2016)

dangledo said:


> strom clean-ups, back filling 8 miles of field tile, dirt/grade work, finishing up a retaining wall, couple hundred yards of mulch, getting shit ready for fall clean up, bidding plow jobs, winterizing equipment etc...
> 
> had a pressure test done on the house so that resulted in- insulting power outlets, re-caulking some windows, blowing MORE insulation in the attic space, boxing in vent/heater fan in upstairs bathroom, cutting out insulation board to fit floor joist/header joist space to then seal with a two part insulating foam(not even going to try that one myself) The guy that did the test said that air leaks around the house are comparable to leaving a window open all year, and thats about average for most home. up to 120 temp dif between seasons around here, so its worth the $,$$$ spent. going to test furnace exhaust draft pressure after everything to make sure we're not too sealed in.
> 
> ...


Filet knife, I do that too


----------



## srh88 (Nov 21, 2016)

jerryb73 said:


> Damn you are a hell of a plumber  Nice work man..


Thanks man lol.. ready for winter to slam us so the plumbing really picks up again


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Now that's ditch digging the easy way.


Beats a shovel


----------



## 420God (Nov 21, 2016)

Cleaned the chimney today then setup a fish tank for our fair fish that's been living in the cow's water tank. We put goldfish in the water tank to keep down the algae, works real good over the Summer. Now that it's getting colder we didn't feel like heating the tank all Winter so the fish gets a new home.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 21, 2016)

420God said:


> Cleaned the chimney today then setup a fish tank for our fair fish that's been living in the cow's water tank. We put goldfish in the water tank to keep down the algae, works real good over the Summer. Now that it's getting colder we didn't feel like heating the tank all Winter so the fish gets a new home.
> 
> View attachment 3836458


I got that same log in mine. I got a 60 gallon for the kids.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 21, 2016)

420God said:


> Cleaned the chimney today then setup a fish tank for our fair fish that's been living in the cow's water tank. We put goldfish in the water tank to keep down the algae, works real good over the Summer. Now that it's getting colder we didn't feel like heating the tank all Winter so the fish gets a new home.
> 
> View attachment 3836458


i used to have a 200 gallon someone gave me.. had piranhas in it. it was the tank of death


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 21, 2016)

I take and put a house plant in mine. Some vines and let the roots grow down in the water. I haven't had to touch a filter or chemical in over six months. It takes care of itself.


----------



## 420God (Nov 21, 2016)

It's been a while since we last had fish. Used to have a 55 with 2 huge mean Oscars.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 21, 2016)

420God said:


> It's been a while since we last had fish. Used to have a 55 with 2 huge mean Oscars.


thats how it started.. we might of talked about this before.. i had it as a community tank, got an oscar.. oscar started fucking everything up. so i went through a couple fish to see what could take the oscar on. got a piranha and it destroyed the oscar. and everything else that went into the tank. so naturally, i got a bigger piranha to see what would happen. they became buddies. i used to put live crabs and crayfish and stuff in the tank. that was always some crazy smoke sessions. the only they didnt eat was one feeder fish.. i dont know why, but the feeder fish was in the tank for like a month. the little fucker was swimming around eating other feeder fish


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 21, 2016)

I wanted to try and grow a cannabis plant in it. The vines do fine.


----------



## romohigh (Nov 21, 2016)

You're goldfish might be able to winter over in the water tank. I had a neighbor that kept goldfish in 1/2 whiskey barrels over the winter, guess they hibernate or something similar. 

What I accomplished today: cut a 4 inch hole in a wall for fresh air intake. Well, I cut a four inch hole in one side of a wall...then I got high. Rome wasn't built in a day, as they say. Will cut the other side later.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 21, 2016)

They won't last long at anything below around 50-55 degrees, they do in fact slow down a lot in colder water but that's cause the poor fuckers are freezing to death. 

Around 65-75 Deg F is optimal for most G-fish.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 21, 2016)

srh88 said:


> thats how it started.. we might of talked about this before.. i had it as a community tank, got an oscar.. oscar started fucking everything up. so i went through a couple fish to see what could take the oscar on. got a piranha and it destroyed the oscar. and everything else that went into the tank. so naturally, i got a bigger piranha to see what would happen. they became buddies. i used to put live crabs and crayfish and stuff in the tank. that was always some crazy smoke sessions. the only they didnt eat was one feeder fish.. i dont know why, but the feeder fish was in the tank for like a month. the little fucker was swimming around eating other feeder fish


Piranha don't eat each other even during crazy feeding frenzies. It's amazing that they are intelligent enough to be able to recognize and lay off each other, even with all that chaos around them. Your feeder fish had aids, they didn't want any part of that...


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 21, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> ...Around 65-75 Deg F is optimal for most G-fish.


I would counter with 145f degrees. Anything less is under-cooked imo...


----------



## 420God (Nov 21, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> They won't last long at anything below around 50-55 degrees, they do in fact slow down a lot in colder water but that's cause the poor fuckers are freezing to death.
> 
> Around 65-75 Deg F is optimal for most G-fish.


This one is a tough little shit then because the water was already starting to freeze, I was actually worried about it getting drank up since I shut off the water to the tank and the level was getting real low. I had four fish in with this one at the beginning of Summer but two died right away and one disappeared, I'm assuming down a cow's throat.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 21, 2016)

It's daddy day care today. Wife went to go get blood work done and was going shopping after. Made tacos for dinner. Totally able to keep a small child alive. Had 5 years of prior practice keeping weed alive. Same thing. Give it water. Feed it. Kill the fungus gnats. Well no fungus gnats on the little human I guess. But it's still early.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 21, 2016)

I had to dismantle my tanks cuz of the little one. Couple more years and I can set them back up. She now totally understands NO and the risks associated. But still chooses to disregard my word as God.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 21, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I had to dismantle my tanks cuz of the little one. Couple more years and I can set them back up. She now totally understands NO and the risks associated. But still chooses to disregard my word as God.


You simply need to beat her harder. It's great when they're that small, you stand very little chance at losing in a physical fight. I miss it...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 21, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> You simply need to beat her harder. It's great when they're that small, you stand very little chance at losing in a physical fight. I miss it...


I found those remote shock collars for dogs work great. You can even put it on a belt and under their shirt for control in public.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 21, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I found those remote shock collars for dogs work great. You can even put it on a belt and under their shirt for control in public.


You, sir, are a great man and a wonderful father...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 21, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> You, sir, are a great man and a wonderful father...


I try.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 21, 2016)

I have successfully got the refurbished curio into my daughter's living room.

Looks great as the only Illuminated thing in the room.

 

The lemon plant on the right, not so good. The grow thing doesn't always pass down I guess. My older daughter can handle growing well, one out of 2 isn't bad. Lol. 

I'll try to save it, she has a problem leaving drapes open so the poor plant can get its measly 9 hrs. of light a day. Be nice to be on the equator.


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 21, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i used to have a 200 gallon someone gave me.. had piranhas in it. it was the tank of death


people into it? Sorry that's weird

https://www.rollitup.org/t/weird-people.927263/


----------



## srh88 (Nov 21, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> people into it? Sorry that's weird
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/weird-people.927263/


im weird people


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2016)

420God said:


> Cleaned the chimney today then setup a fish tank for our fair fish that's been living in the cow's water tank. We put goldfish in the water tank to keep down the algae, works real good over the Summer. Now that it's getting colder we didn't feel like heating the tank all Winter so the fish gets a new home.
> 
> View attachment 3836458


That is the f'n definition of UPGRADE where do I sign up LOL


srh88 said:


> im weird people


That's why I like you so much


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 22, 2016)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 3836232 View attachment 3836233 View attachment 3836235 View attachment 3836236 View attachment 3836239 Started the next masonry job. Was supposed to set a tub today but supply house wasn't ready. Building a retaining wall now. Same guy that I did the patio for. This is on a flip house though. Ready for stone and concrete


Don't feed that excavator after midnight


----------



## 420God (Nov 22, 2016)

My 'like' count finally surpassed my post count.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 22, 2016)

420God said:


> My 'like' count finally surpassed my post count.


Well I gave u another..lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 22, 2016)

420God said:


> My 'like' count finally surpassed my post count.


Some how that doesn't make much sense to me. 

OT: started a chicken broth earlier and going to make a jambalaya to atuff these peppers with. 

I have a big nighttonight. Super excited


----------



## 420God (Nov 22, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Some how that doesn't make much sense to me.
> 
> OT: started a chicken broth earlier and going to make a jambalaya to atuff these peppers with.
> 
> I have a big nighttonight. Super excited


When the system upgraded a few years ago it wiped out almost all my likes. Really bruised my Internet ego.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 22, 2016)

420God said:


> When the system upgraded a few years ago it wiped out almost all my likes. Really bruised my Internet ego.


I think we all took that hit.

Nice rebound.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 22, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I think we all took that hit.
> 
> Nice rebound.


We need rep points back


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 22, 2016)

srh88 said:


> We need rep points back


I agree I veen gone awhile I am trying to get used to these likes and im like what are trophies?!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 22, 2016)

HI RENE~~!!!


----------



## 420God (Nov 22, 2016)

rene112388 said:


> I agree I veen gone awhile I am trying to get used to these likes and im like what are trophies?!


Hey stranger! How's life treating you?


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 22, 2016)

rene112388 said:


> I agree I veen gone awhile I am trying to get used to these likes and im like what are trophies?!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 22, 2016)

Rebuilt a door frame, replaced a window pane, fixed a refrigerator, replaced a light fixture, replaced some floor tile, unclogged a sink, replaced a fan motor for an AC unit. Then tried to explain to an idiot tenant several times without success that I don't handle any paper work at the complex.

She even went and got some paperwork and showed it to me even after I had told her that all I do is fix shit all day and don't have access to the office computer or any files, or would know what to do with them if I somehow did.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> Rebuilt a door frame, replaced a window pane, fixed a refrigerator, replaced a light fixture, replaced some floor tile, unclogged a sink, replaced a fan motor for an AC unit. Then tried to explain to an idiot tenant several times without success that I don't handle any paper work at the complex.
> 
> She even went and got some paperwork and showed it to me even after I had told her that all I do is fix shit all day and don't have access to the office computer or any files, or would know what to do with them if I somehow did.


LOL people and their inability to accept reality


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 22, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> LOL people and their inability to accept reality


Manager quit while I was on vacation and now everyone is freaking out.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> Manager quit while I was on vacation and now everyone is freaking out.


You are so responsible and smart you need to find yourself a new gig without all these losers! SRSLY!


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 23, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HI RENE~~!!!





420God said:


> Hey stranger! How's life treating you?


Im great lived a lot in the last few years, now im a horticulture major and national Ag. Champion, mama and work at the largest pot farm in WA. Also today is my bday and I managed to accomplish getting out of bed yay! How are you been?


----------



## 420God (Nov 23, 2016)

rene112388 said:


> Im great lived a lot in the last few years, now im a horticulture major and national Ag. Champion, mama and work at the largest pot farm in WA. Also today is my bday and I managed to accomplish getting out of bed yay! How are you been?


Happy Birthday! Sounds like you've been busy. I've been doing good, been working my butt off around the farm making room for more cows. Hard work but I love it.


----------



## .nobody. (Nov 23, 2016)

I ate all the thanksgiving pies already but I filled the pie pans back up with leftover Halloween candy and covered it up with whipped cream. I'm pretty sure I can blame it on the kids if anyone notices.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 23, 2016)

Dug some more holes.. ripped off a front patio.. now I'm waiting for a concrete truck.. exciting


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 23, 2016)

Prepped the turkey for the smoker. Did a dry brine and have it hanging out in the fridge. Also started making chicken and turkey stock as well as ham hock broth for the collard greens. Trying to get most of the cooking done today. So tomorrow I just have to smoke the turkey and roast the ham.


----------



## 420God (Nov 23, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Prepped the turkey for the smoker. Did a dry brine and have it hanging out in the fridge. Also started making chicken and turkey stock as well as ham hock broth for the collard greens. Trying to get most of the cooking done today. So tomorrow I just have to smoke the turkey and roast the ham.


You'll have to let us know how the turkey turned out. I was gonna deep fry this year but didn't get a fryer in time so we're doing a small one in the oven. We're gonna try double smoking a ham, we've heard good things.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 23, 2016)

420God said:


> You'll have to let us know how the turkey turned out. I was gonna deep fry this year but didn't get a fryer in time so we're doing a small one in the oven. We're gonna try double smoking a ham, we've heard good things.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 23, 2016)

420God said:


> You'll have to let us know how the turkey turned out. I was gonna deep fry this year but didn't get a fryer in time so we're doing a small one in the oven. We're gonna try double smoking a ham, we've heard good things.


You know I'll post pics. I'm going to try something new this time. I want to hide all the herbs and spices under the skin. I'll be making a compound butter to stuff up in there. The thought behind it is, I don't want my turkey to look bbq'd. I'll be watching it and if it looks like it's getting too dark I'll tent it with foil. To keep it from getting that overly smoked look. I want it to be golden and crispy. Like this

Instead of this

Both are pics from the web, not mine.

And I still might throw the ham in the smoker too!


----------



## 420God (Nov 23, 2016)

Weather's staying colder now and we're getting more snow so I put jackets on all the younger calves.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 23, 2016)

Rained out at work, didn't get a damn thing done today so far.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 23, 2016)

420God said:


> Weather's staying colder now and we're getting more snow so I put jackets on all the younger calves.
> 
> View attachment 3837771






Nice...how ya keep the coyotes away from them?


----------



## 420God (Nov 23, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Nice...how ya keep the coyotes away from them?


They stay away because of the dogs, and the ones that are around are well fed with the deer I drag out into the woods for the wildlife.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


>


LOL this is in my frig, I'm wet curing a 9 lb picnic for the egg




Gary Goodson said:


> Prepped the turkey for the smoker. Did a dry brine and have it hanging out in the fridge. Also started making chicken and turkey stock as well as ham hock broth for the collard greens. Trying to get most of the cooking done today. So tomorrow I just have to smoke the turkey and roast the ham.


I wasn't going to do anything for tomorrow and yet somehow this ended up in the fridge (along with the ham LOL). An 18 lber for me and the dogs.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 23, 2016)

Prepping for a beer can turkey. Love shoving a 22 ouncer of modelo up the turkeys butt. 

The turkey enjoys it as well. 

Oh and I just got back from opening day on the ski mountain. Got up at 6am and made sure I was on first chair. 

Fresh pow turns before the gaper tourons were even outta bed. Now they can toil with my leftovers.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 23, 2016)

Way to shred up that mountain, dude! Nothing like fresh powder. Gobble-gobble!


----------



## lokie (Nov 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> LOL this is in my frig, I'm wet curing a 9 lb picnic for the egg


I see what you wrote.

LOL this is in my frig. I'm wet, curing a 9 lb picnic for the egg.

Is what my mind heard.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 23, 2016)

When you say it like that it sounds as if we should be boiling water & getting towels ready.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2016)

lokie said:


> I see what you wrote.
> 
> LOL this is in my frig. I'm wet, curing a 9 lb picnic for the egg.
> 
> Is what my mind heard.


Little to much time in that red light district eh? LOL


----------



## 420God (Nov 23, 2016)

Pebbles realized it's warmer in the house than the garage and now she doesn't want to go back outside. Wife isn't happy about it but I clean up after her. Here she is helping herself to a corn muffin.


As I was making this post she threw the muffin all over the floor. Damn bird.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2016)

420God said:


> Pebbles realized it's warmer in the house than the garage and now she doesn't want to go back outside. Wife isn't happy about it but I clean up after her. Here's she is helping herself to a corn muffin.
> 
> View attachment 3837899
> As I was making this post she through the muffin all over the floor. Damn bird.


They are so damn smart (and cute)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 23, 2016)

420God said:


> Pebbles realized it's warmer in the house than the garage and now she doesn't want to go back outside. Wife isn't happy about it but I clean up after her. Here she is helping herself to a corn muffin.
> 
> View attachment 3837899
> As I was making this post she through the muffin all over the floor. Damn bird.


How'd you get my stove outta my house without tripping over the guard puppy?


----------



## srh88 (Nov 23, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> How'd you get my stove outta my house without tripping over the guard puppy?


I don't think you know who you're dealing with


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 23, 2016)

srh88 said:


> I don't think you know who you're dealing with


Yea the dog probably help hold the door open for him


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yea the dog probably help hold the door open for him


Bribed him with a calf


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 23, 2016)

Bribed him with a calf? Hell, he* Is* a calf!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 23, 2016)

I fixed another broken window today, someones stove caught on fire and flipped the main breaker but I was able to fix everything. Then I got to visit with my uncles who came down to visit for thanksgiving, they were all talking with mom, grandma and some other relatives at mom's house before they went back to their hotel rooms.

Talking about racist, homophobic, BS as usual and of course Trump.

I think I may be adopted.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 23, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> How'd you get my stove outta my house without tripping over the guard puppy?


He's God, he can do all sorts of neat shit


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 23, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> I fixed another broken window today, someones stove caught on fire and flipped the main breaker but I was able to fix everything. Then I got to visit with my uncles who came down to visit for thanksgiving, they were all talking with mom, grandma and some other relatives at mom's house before they went back to their hotel rooms.
> 
> Talking about racist, homophobic, BS as usual and of course Trump.
> 
> I think I may be adopted.


Never talk politics with friends or relatives (or even strangers for that matter).
It's lunacy at it's finest.



Singlemalt said:


> He's God, he can do all sorts of neat shit


Yeah, you're right - I forgot that I was speaking with "I can fix that with a piece of string & a toothbrush" guy.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 23, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Never talk politics with friends or relatives (or even strangers for that matter).
> It's lunacy at it's finest.


I don't, but they were. Mom nearly got into it with me one time when I mentioned I disliked Ted Cruz. I was driving her to work and it was a looong quiet car ride until I dropped her off.

Then I bought some breakfast burritos and a vanilla Coke, so it was good after that.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> I fixed another broken window today, someones stove caught on fire and flipped the main breaker but I was able to fix everything. Then I got to visit with my uncles who came down to visit for thanksgiving, they were all talking with mom, grandma and some other relatives at mom's house before they went back to their hotel rooms.
> 
> Talking about racist, homophobic, BS as usual and of course Trump.
> 
> I think I may be adopted.


One of the happiest moments of my life was finding out I was, in fact, adopted! Thank you jesus I am not related to them LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Bribed him with a calf? Hell, he* Is* a calf!


You are what you eat


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> One of the happiest moments of my life was finding out I was, in fact, adopted! Thank you jesus I am not related to them LOL


My younger sister is blond - none of the rest of the family is & my older brother and I used to have her convinced that she was adopted.
She would be in tears.

I kinda feel bad about that now even though she jokes about it.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My younger sister is blond - none of the rest of the family is & my older brother and I used to have her convinced that she was adopted.
> She would be in tears.
> 
> I kinda feel bad about that now even though she jokes about it.


Milk man's kid?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Milk man's kid?


That was one of our taunt's.

Big brothers can be cruel I know.


----------



## lokie (Nov 23, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Milk man's kid?


I'm the only one in my family with blue eyes. I've heard the old milkman joke many times.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 23, 2016)

I went to an AA meeting today(for the judge, don't judge me lol) Hadn't been to one in at least 20 yrs. Everyone said i smelt like weed LMAO!

Note to self: Don't do any gardening right before going next time.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 23, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I went to an AA meeting today(for the judge, don't judge me lol) Hadn't been to one in at least 20 yrs. Everyone said i smelt like weed LMAO!
> 
> Note to self: Don't do any gardening right before going next time.


the trick is to drink from a flask inside in the meeting


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 23, 2016)

srh88 said:


> the trick is to drink from a flask inside in the meeting


Fo sho! Lol
Btw I'm gonna go to a few and forge the shit out of around 30 of them . I won't need to deal with to much of that crap.


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 23, 2016)

420God said:


> Happy Birthday! Sounds like you've been busy. I've been doing good, been working my butt off around the farm making room for more cows. Hard work but I love it.


Thanks and yeah I have been. Im getting more interested in AG and learning I really need to broaden my horizons learn to grew outdoors. That is amazing your doing well with the farm. Remind me to pic your brain lol


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 23, 2016)

Not to my knowledge I work for phat panda if your familiar with them.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 23, 2016)

rene112388 said:


> Not to my knowledge I work for phat panda if your familiar with them.


Oh ok, not the same peeps


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 23, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh ok, not the same peeps


Haha yeah there a few big companies here, I almost feel like I sold out to the enemy but it's crazy working there just made it on dabstars last week and Im learning how to grow on a large scale..


----------



## sunni (Nov 23, 2016)

selling more jewelry raw gemstones


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 23, 2016)

@Blue Wizard i just finished making jalapeño cranberry and mint jelly! And it's fucking delicious! I'll be garnishing it with fresh mint leaves tomorrow to make it look good.

It also has orange zest and the juice from the oranges too!


----------



## srh88 (Nov 23, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> @Blue Wizard i just finished making jalapeño cranberry and mint jelly! And it's fucking delicious! I'll be garnishing it with fresh mint leaves tomorrow to make it look good.
> View attachment 3838094
> It also has orange zest and the juice from the oranges too!


what times dinner? ill be over


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 23, 2016)

sunni said:


> selling more jewelry raw gemstones View attachment 3838091 View attachment 3838092


Reported


----------



## sunni (Nov 23, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Reported


I didn't link


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 23, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Reported


We know.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 23, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> @Blue Wizard i just finished making jalapeño cranberry and mint jelly! And it's fucking delicious! I'll be garnishing it with fresh mint leaves tomorrow to make it look good.
> View attachment 3838094
> It also has orange zest and the juice from the oranges too!


Dam Gary Goodson...that looks slammin


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 23, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> We know.


Don't we


dannyboy602 said:


> Dam Gary Goodson...that looks slammin


Thanks man. I hope my peeps like it tomorrow. Most are Mexican and they can be picky.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 23, 2016)

i murdered the leaves in the yard, although one tree is holding out to drop its leaves.

don't be that tree, people.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i murdered the leaves in the yard, although one tree is holding out to drop its leaves.
> 
> don't be that tree, people.


My oaks just refuse to let go of their leaves.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 24, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> My oaks just refuse to let go of their leaves.


Oaks are pretty stubborn. Light a fire under their canopy and they'll drop pretty quick


----------



## srh88 (Nov 24, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Don't we


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 24, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> Oaks are pretty stubborn. Light a fire under their canopy and they'll drop pretty quick


Ain't that the truth!
 

still managed to clear off 2 acres with a little 38" tractor while simultaneously finishing a driveway and refinishing furniture.
 
A little @420God like, if I do say so myself. The key was a new leaf blower to clear under landscaping and by houses. (I do the neighbors too or they just lay there and blow into my driveway.) About 12 hrs. work as the damn chute jams to the catcher bags over and over again.

Done now though .


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 24, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Ain't that the truth!
> View attachment 3838366
> 
> still managed to clear off 2 acres with a little 38" tractor while simultaneously finishing a driveway and refinishing furniture.
> ...


that's a November sky if I ever saw one


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 24, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> Oaks are pretty stubborn. Light a fire under their canopy and they'll drop pretty quick


That is where my fire pit is


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 24, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> That is where my fire pit is


I'd pay to get those oak leaves bagged up and brought to my yard. they are the shiznit for reconditioning soil.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 24, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> I'd pay to get those oak leaves bagged up and brought to my yard. they are the shiznit for reconditioning soil.


I've got two compost piles going, tilled a ton into the garden, tilled more into the corn row, mulched a bunch to protect my roses and berries for winter, filled my trailer to the brim and still have those. Two giant oaks on 1/3 acre they pile up quick.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 24, 2016)

we collect a few tons of leaves a week during fall cleanup. I then add some cut grass to hasten decomposition during the winter and early spring. turning it over once a month. then i add it at about a 1/3 ratio to, double shred hardwood mulch, then sell it back when laying down mulch in the spring.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 24, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> I'd pay to get those oak leaves bagged up and brought to my yard. they are the shiznit for reconditioning soil.


Those oak leaves take 3 years to start to break down. They don't rot quickly like the others which is why they need removed. When I bought this place in '88, my old neighbor who died briefed me on oaks.

I found everything he said to be true. I miss my old neighbor a lot. 20 years older than I, he taught me a lot of shit and was always willing to help. We used to pick up leaves together until he got old and sick at which point I just did them all.

The new neighbor is a transplanted 'city slicker' who wanted to move to the suburbs. He doesn't do leaves but is still a nice guy. He usually gives me a 6 pack for removing them, even though he should give me a case. Lol.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 24, 2016)

those pin oaks hold for quite some time. nothing on bradford pears, though. they last till feb. and pack down like no other.

ordered 25' of heavy duty hose for the leaf vac, about two weeks ago. paid about 25% of the sale price for expedited shipping. it was not expedited in the least. got a refund on that. came in last night so jumped on it this early morn to get it rolling by friday.


old hose had been cut and repaired many of times, so it was well overdue..


rivets arent holding like i hoped, so its been getting patched as they fail.


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 24, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Those oak leaves take 3 years to start to break down. They don't rot quickly like the others which is why they need removed. When I bought this place in '88, my old neighbor who died briefed me on oaks.
> 
> I found everything he said to be true. I miss my old neighbor a lot. 20 years older than I, he taught me a lot of shit and was always willing to help. We used to pick up leaves together until he got old and sick at which point I just did them all.
> 
> The new neighbor is a transplanted 'city slicker' who wanted to move to the suburbs. He doesn't do leaves but is still a nice guy. He usually gives me a 6 pack for removing them, even though he should give me a case. Lol.



Hey man hush i was tryna sell him all my leaves.. I got like a dozen 55gal bags full


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 24, 2016)

May you all play pilgrim today






I have the food of my ancestors on the grill among a hundred other things.
 
Toodles riu


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 24, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> @Blue Wizard i just finished making jalapeño cranberry and mint jelly! And it's fucking delicious! I'll be garnishing it with fresh mint leaves tomorrow to make it look good.
> View attachment 3838094
> It also has orange zest and the juice from the oranges too!


+Rep
My presentation isn't as nice, but damn your are right about the taste!
I have a new tradition to look forward too. Thanks!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 24, 2016)

Need any help Carving that Turkey?? haHahaha


----------



## srh88 (Nov 24, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Need any help Carving that Turkey?? haHahaha View attachment 3838481


That's awesome


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 24, 2016)

Lol .thanks . the fuckin thing is creeping me out . Lol


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 24, 2016)

dangledo said:


> those pin oaks hold for quite some time. nothing on bradford pears, though. they last till feb. and pack down like no other.
> 
> ordered 25' of heavy duty hose for the leaf vac, about two weeks ago. paid about 25% of the sale price for expedited shipping. it was not expedited in the least. got a refund on that. came in last night so jumped on it this early morn to get it rolling by friday.
> 
> ...


LOL I got a pair of shoes exactly like those 

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 24, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Need any help Carving that Turkey?? haHahaha View attachment 3838481


Shit I can always use a spare knife, c'mon down


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 24, 2016)

and because I have NO company my side dish chicharrones cerdo


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 24, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> @Blue Wizard i just finished making jalapeño cranberry and mint jelly! And it's fucking delicious! I'll be garnishing it with fresh mint leaves tomorrow to make it look good.
> View attachment 3838094
> It also has orange zest and the juice from the oranges too!


Low bush cranberrys picked while moose hunting with a little Lemon balm and sugar.
Should go good with the turkey, ham & all the other goodies.

 

Hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 24, 2016)

The turkey was slammin! The skin did out crispy and it had good smoke flavor. 
 
I brushed it with butter and bacon grease while it was smoking.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 24, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> The turkey was slammin! The skin did out crispy and it had good smoke flavor.
> View attachment 3838648
> I brushed it with butter and bacon grease while it was smoking.


Beautiful I thought about spatchcocking but to big  nice job.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 24, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> *Low bush cranberrys picked while moose hunting *with a little Lemon balm and sugar.
> Should go good with the turkey, ham & all the other goodies.
> 
> View attachment 3838618
> ...


Nice! I go wild berry pickin when freshwater fishing.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 24, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> The turkey was slammin! The skin did out crispy and it had good smoke flavor.
> View attachment 3838648
> I brushed it with butter and bacon grease while it was smoking.


Nice turkey. 

Man you always got the good eats. 

Cheers


----------



## neosapien (Nov 24, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> The turkey was slammin! The skin did out crispy and it had good smoke flavor.
> View attachment 3838648
> I brushed it with butter and bacon grease while it was smoking.


I'd hit it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 24, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> The turkey was slammin! The skin did out crispy and it had good smoke flavor.
> View attachment 3838648
> I brushed it with butter and bacon grease while it was smoking.


I'd eat that


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 24, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Shit I can always use a spare knife, c'mon down


Lol ok
Finished it !! Who hoo!! And Submitted it in the SLASHER contest.


----------



## verny (Nov 25, 2016)

.nobody. said:


> I got turtled for liking people's posts. No easy feat I can assure you.


whats turtled man?


----------



## srh88 (Nov 25, 2016)

had to learn this song for a chick on guitar last night.... a chick that wont wont leave me alone


----------



## 420God (Nov 26, 2016)

Couple months ago I made mention of a bunch of burglaries in the area and everyone was on high alert. They finally caught the fuckers. Looks like they were building up an arsenal. Glad they got them before shit got real bad.

http://wbay.com/2016/11/23/4-arrested-more-than-60-firearms-seized-in-shawano-county/


----------



## texasjack (Nov 26, 2016)

Drank about half an ounce of my tincture last night about 6:30. Still fucking high. All I've done today is listen to Frank Zappa and laugh.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 26, 2016)

Back on track with the solar heater. Couple more rows to glue together and paint. Also built some pallet shelves. Off to get chicken feed and paint.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 26, 2016)

srh88 said:


> had to learn this song for a chick on guitar last night.... a chick that wont wont leave me alone


Have you touched her butthole yet?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 26, 2016)

Apparently I painted a trout last night. Don't remember doing it though. Lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 26, 2016)

The gifts have started rolling in for letting everyone use my dumpsters all year while remodeling. Still have the last one here half full.
 
Chopping up scrap wood today with battery sawzall, lent electric one out, batteries shot in 10 minutes, then wait 45 for recharge while banging one hitter.

My kind of Saturday.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 26, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> The gifts have started rolling in for letting everyone use my dumpsters all year while remodeling. Still have the last one here half full.
> View attachment 3839777
> Chopping up scrap wood today with battery sawzall, lent electric one out, batteries shot in 10 minutes, then wait 45 for recharge while banging one hitter.
> 
> ...


Fuck yeah! 
At least they kicked down some good brewha's!
This is what my cheap ass neighbor got me for lending him a bobcat for a few hrs when I was renting one. 
 
What a fucking cheap ass. Fucking yucky!!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 26, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Have you touched her butthole yet?


Uptown girls will let you right away. Just sayin


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 26, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Uptown girls will let you right away. Just sayin


LoL 

I have been seeing this new young chick almost every day since we met. 

What is the social convention, do I imply I want to go out with her or from my perspective we are pretty ateady already. 

I know she aint with no other fucbois from what she tells me and well my drugs keep her here although we met sober the firat time(shewas sober, till we went to thw alley) 

I have kids with another woman that really only enxed because of her moving. I didnt even ask her out. I od one night and my friends daughter talked to her about me. .

I'd say I am falling dor this new one, but honestly am too jaded these days. 
Gawd dillemas like these got my panties in a bunch


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 26, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> LoL
> 
> I have been seeing this new young chick almost every day since we met.
> 
> ...


If I was you, i'd stop OD'ing and I would be hanging out with baby momma to be good with her so you can see your kid. I would most likely be at least trying to get some from the new chick also 
But only if I was you


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 26, 2016)

When i moce ill upload some new picsof this dope i got. 

5700 a zap compared to what I get. Totally better and said if it keepa this way hes my new connect. I dont grab small. Gripped a o earlier sold a few g and saod grab Nother half till I see what he about. Dudea a paranoid mofo but after a while we seemed chill. Kept making aure I wasnt a jackboy. 

Smoking hard waiting on my lady to stroll through. 

Getting a new hook was stramge. Being a boy my self I had a fewtroublesqhen helearned who I was. 

Straight tho. When a man has better product I aint gunna beef. Let me know the prices and I can do it. Bit of a thing as my name fly arounda lot as a "dboy" 

Honeat I am just doingme. Ill concede if your dope ia better juat make it worthselling. Aka 70nunder a brick i can do


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 26, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> If I was you, i'd stop OD'ing and I would be hanging out with baby momma to be good with her so you can see your kid. I would most likely be at least trying to get some from the new chick also
> But only if I was you


My kids n the mama live a province away. 

I support her finacially and see my kids qhen she comes back. Monday ia the next day. 

I wanted to move qity her but I got xourtdrama. Ahe moved as her mom is dying. 

I get lots from new chick  ahes probably 1/3 your age lol  

I just sont know if i gotta ask ger out or if that implied. 8 aint used to makingrelationahips


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 26, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> My kids n the mama live a province away.
> 
> I support her finacially and see my kids qhen she comes back. Monday ia the next day.
> 
> ...


Wait, she's 14yrs old? Lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 26, 2016)

As for ods, I havent had one in a long time. I was worse duringthose days. I know my limit and rarely try new stuff. 

The last batxh i got free had fent in jt. Im lucky i aniffed or id be dead. Never truat anyone


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 26, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Wait, she's 14yrs old? Lol


18 turna 19 in dec

Lol ur like 53 bruh 

I thought ur pushing 50 no?


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 26, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> 18 turna 19 in dec
> 
> Lol ur like 53 bruh
> 
> I thought ur pushing 50 no?


I just turned 43


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 26, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I just turned 43


My appologies. 

I thought youbwere older. 

Hey u need any aa medals to forge with? I got up to 2yrs sober medal  some of us need that 13 step program


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 26, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> My appologies.
> 
> I thought youbwere older.
> 
> Hey u need any aa medals to forge with? I got up to 2yrs sober medal  some of us need that 13 step program


Its for the judge


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 26, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Its for the judge
> View attachment 3839901


I have the same fricking fridge butthe model qithout the ice dospenser.

Hey my p.o wants me to so rehab again. You get done drunk drivingorwhat?

I have 59days left on house arrest. Then I am taking a large vacation(4weekz) probably to west coast of canada or mayve newfoundland or nova Scotia.

I canmot wait. I got medals but arethey thesame in thw u.s? Ill find one n try and pixtar it

Edit: you cloudblowing monateryou!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 26, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Yup. My stupid ass got another dui. It's a number one again. Here they last 10 yrs.


 Dang bud. 

I rarely drive veingin a large city, walkingworks or public trans. 

Im currently serving a sentenxe oc house arreat for 7 months (6left, but 1 month is the equivalentof probation) then 12 montha probation. 

My homie gothit qith a min 2.5 years. He hasnt even gone to pre lim atthe provincial level so the crown is asking more time.

I gave him fucking law firm and lawyer to use. Thw isiot chose someone elae. Whatever


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 26, 2016)

Im poor. 

This is my night for my darling n me. Anyone else wamna toke?

Thats close to 14g. 

Crack if ypu aint know now you know


----------



## verny (Nov 26, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Have you touched her butthole yet?


dude..help me man..can i nip a flower for a quick smoke,,my dealer is down..why wont anyone answer me?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 26, 2016)

verny said:


> i grew up in e streets man...we kill snitches here...unlike u fuckers


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 26, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3840051


**am needs to be added to that


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 27, 2016)

Been working on the deathmobile but I'm taking a late lunch break right meow. It was an ordeal just to get the frame moved.

I may not get to go work on it by the time I'm done eating, it looks like a storm is coming.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 27, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> The gifts have started rolling in for letting everyone use my dumpsters all year while remodeling. Still have the last one here half full.
> View attachment 3839777
> Chopping up scrap wood today with battery sawzall, lent electric one out, batteries shot in 10 minutes, then wait 45 for recharge while banging one hitter.
> 
> ...


That's Trump beer. Send it to me, I will destroy it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 27, 2016)

texasjack said:


> Drank about half an ounce of my tincture last night about 6:30. Still fucking high. All I've done today is listen to Frank Zappa and laugh.


I bet you had some trippy dreams.
I was listening to Joes Garage yesterday . Today went to try to exchange / return the cartridge of alien Kush that doesn't work and got Some nice LA confidential..


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 27, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I bet you had some trippy dreams.
> I was listening to Joes Garage yesterday . Today went to try to exchange / return the cartridge of alien Kush that doesn't work and got Some nice LA confidential..View attachment 3840504


Elucidate por favor. Didn't work how? Cartridge failed to perform or didn't get you high?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 27, 2016)

Did not perform. Those cartridges are mass produced very cheap small parts don't work and sometimes the oil gets clogged . All the shops I go to let you exchange out if you have your recite. In this particular situation it was working for a few days then stopped working, I lost the reciet... they would not take it back. But gave me 50% off the la confidential oil. Suggested to me was get a large bore needle and suck out the alien Kush and transfer it to an empty vial. Worth a try I guess.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 27, 2016)

If I may ask, what's the price per cartridge? We voted in Rec here so I imagine I'll come across these soon


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 27, 2016)

Usually about $35 for .5 mg


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 27, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Usually about $35 for .5 gram.


Ever try to make your own?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 27, 2016)

Me and one of the homies did some backcountry stuff today. 18 inches of fresh. Dragged a water tank in and made a lil booter. 

PS. you gotta love my friends pink, 1982 thrift store ski poles. $2.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 27, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3840564
> View attachment 3840563
> View attachment 3840559 View attachment 3840557
> View attachment 3840565 Me and one of the homies did some backcountry stuff today. 18 inches of fresh. Dragged a water tank in and made a lil booter.


that looks awesome


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 27, 2016)

srh88 said:


> that looks awesome


Get your ass out here!!!


----------



## srh88 (Nov 27, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Get your ass out here!!!


wish i could right now lol.. no snow yet here but they already started making it on the mountains


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 27, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Ever try to make your own?


Haha hell no. Some serious processing, huge expensive machinery involved.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 27, 2016)

Damn those are rad pix BobZ!


----------



## srh88 (Nov 27, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Damn those are rad pix BobZ!


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 27, 2016)

Not much of an accomplishment but a story worth sharing .......I was dropping off some meds to a lil old lady about 45 minutes ago and she was in her wheel chair and loves to never stop talking .....her grandson also happend to be there and proceeded to tell me what an awesome grower he was blah blah blah blah blah .....at about the moment I was guna fake an emergency to leave .....I shit you guys not a fucking golf ball came in like a rocket smacks the grandson in the head bounces off the old woman's wheel chair and then into there car ......I couldn't believe the sound it made and how quickly he dropped to the ground .....it was great and very hard to hold a straight face ......yes they live across from a golf course and the guy who hit the ball was at least 150 yards away .......I then gave my condolences to the injured very annoying grandson and drove around the corner ....parked and proceeded to laugh my ass off .....good stuff I guess I accomplished a pretty good laugh in the end .......damn I wish it was filmed ......


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 27, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Not much of an accomplishment but a story worth sharing .......I was dropping off some meds to a lil old lady about 45 minutes ago and she was in her wheel chair and loves to never stop talking .....her grandson also happend to be there and proceeded to tell me what an awesome grower he was blah blah blah blah blah .....at about the moment I was guna fake an emergency to leave .....I shit you guys not a fucking golf ball came in like a rocket smacks the grandson in the head bounces off the old woman's wheel chair and then into there car ......I couldn't believe the sound it made and how quickly he dropped to the ground .....it was great and very hard to hold a straight face ......yes they live across from a golf course and the guy who hit the ball was at least 150 yards away .......I then gave my condolences to the injured very annoying grandson and drove around the corner ....parked and proceeded to laugh my ass off .....good stuff I guess I accomplished a pretty good laugh in the end .......damn I wish it was filmed ......


LoL "and into the car" I hope you found the guy and bought him a drink. 

I enjoyed that story, gave me a good laugh.


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 27, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> LoL "and into the car" I hope you found the guy and bought him a drink.
> 
> I enjoyed that story, gave me a good laugh.


It was straight out of a movie couldn't believe it .....I don't think I've ever laughed that hard alone in my whole life ....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 27, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Not much of an accomplishment but a story worth sharing .......I was dropping off some meds to a lil old lady about 45 minutes ago and she was in her wheel chair and loves to never stop talking .....her grandson also happend to be there and proceeded to tell me what an awesome grower he was blah blah blah blah blah .....at about the moment I was guna fake an emergency to leave .....I shit you guys not a fucking golf ball came in like a rocket smacks the grandson in the head bounces off the old woman's wheel chair and then into there car ......I couldn't believe the sound it made and how quickly he dropped to the ground .....it was great and very hard to hold a straight face ......yes they live across from a golf course and the guy who hit the ball was at least 150 yards away .......I then gave my condolences to the injured very annoying grandson and drove around the corner ....parked and proceeded to laugh my ass off .....good stuff I guess I accomplished a pretty good laugh in the end .......damn I wish it was filmed ......


Comical


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 27, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Comical


Happy Gilmore deleted scene


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 28, 2016)

Still have a quesy stomach today, so may not do much. Laying down on my couch watching red green show and realised this was a pinnacle of Canadian television. 

If I am up to it I may make a raspberry jam. I am also trying to make my posts legible.


----------



## 420God (Nov 28, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Still have a quesy stomach today, so may not do much. Laying down on my couch watching red green show and realised this was a pinnacle of Canadian television.
> 
> If I am up to it I may make a raspberry jam. I am also trying to make my posts legible.


Enjoy your lazy day! I'm taking one too. Love the Red Green show.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 28, 2016)

420God said:


> Enjoy your lazy day! I'm taking one too. Love the Red Green show.


Thanks man. My friend from guyana just returned and saod he had a bottle of rum for me. 

I am going to roll a backwood of some sour daddy for us to smoke as we have a few shots.

On the topic of the red green show I feel that was the last Canadian show to truly be liked by ourfriends south of the border as well. 

We really did slip up on good programming which is a shame imo. 

If I can find qhere I out my hash I will add some bubble of ghost og to the backwood. 

Enjoy your day as well, you earned it I am sure.


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 28, 2016)

Fuck dmv in the ass .....


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 28, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Fuck dmv in the ass .....


LOL so g'd true. The cops are nuttin' compared to the DMV. They can really f with you


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 28, 2016)

Play by play




 

 

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaand


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 28, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Play by play
> 
> View attachment 3841300
> 
> ...


I dont see a straw for those benzos//fail 

Spaghetti n tears is all I got


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 28, 2016)

Started a new painting. Maybe half done...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 28, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3841319
> Started a new painting. Maybe half done...


That's fucking sweet. Excuse my french.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 28, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3841319
> Started a new painting. Maybe half done...


Very nice. Wish I had known earlier, woulda commissioned you to do a Xmas gift


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 28, 2016)

Home cured ham, I am so proud


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 28, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3841319
> Started a new painting. Maybe half done...


That trout was amazing, you really do have some skill!


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 28, 2016)

I won't ask how many toes and fingers


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 28, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> That trout was amazing, you really do have some skill!


Well thank you very much!


----------



## srh88 (Nov 28, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3841319
> Started a new painting. Maybe half done...


thats wicked. awesome


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 28, 2016)

srh88 said:


> thats wicked. awesome


Thanks dude! I'll post when it's finished.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 28, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Thanks dude! I'll post when it's finished.


nice.. i will trade services for the painting..


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 28, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3841319
> Started a new painting. Maybe half done...


Thats pretty dope.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 28, 2016)

srh88 said:


> nice.. i will trade services for the painting..


LOL!!!!!

SOLD


----------



## srh88 (Nov 28, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> LOL!!!!!
> 
> SOLD


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 28, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


I need to change out a couple toilets. If you'll come and do this I'll take you to Disneyland and to the Beach and a couple good restaurants  I hate changing wax rings, it's wrong, just wrong


----------



## srh88 (Nov 28, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I need to change out a couple toilets. If you'll come and do this I'll take you to Disneyland and to the Beach and a couple good restaurants  I hate changing wax rings, it's wrong, just wrong


wish i could.. wear gloves and use a paint scraper. plunge out the water all the way before you do it lol.


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 28, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I need to change out a couple toilets. If you'll come and do this I'll take you to Disneyland and to the Beach and a couple good restaurants  I hate changing wax rings, it's wrong, just wrong


Awwww yes I remember when dad meaning me .........had to put a ban on all hot wheels in the bathroom .....for some strange reason they seem to drive themselves into my office chair ....better known as my toilet


----------



## StonedFarmer (Nov 28, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


Im either high or that kid is fly as fuck.

Oh I cleaned my spare room and put bed back in it.

Off to watch a movie n drink

Edit: have to paint room as I patched some holes as well. I have energy like I drank redbull


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 28, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Awwww yes I remember when dad meaning me .........had to put a ban on all hot wheels in the bathroom .....for some strange reason they seem to drive themselves into my office chair ....better known as my toilet


LOL omg I'm laughing so hard!!



srh88 said:


> wish i could.. wear gloves and use a paint scraper. plunge out the water all the way before you do it lol.


I gotta meet you one day. How far is a 'suburb' of Philly from you? I maybe there in a couple days


----------



## srh88 (Nov 28, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> LOL omg I'm laughing so hard!!
> 
> 
> I gotta meet you one day. How far is a 'suburb' of Philly from you? I maybe there in a couple days


extremely close.. depends which suburb


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Nov 28, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I need to change out a couple toilets. If you'll come and do this I'll take you to Disneyland and to the Beach and a couple good restaurants  I hate changing wax rings, it's wrong, just wrong



Replace it with this

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Toilet-Gasket-Flexible-Waxless-Seal-Universal-Fit-BL01/203564758

Unlike me,it's tight, clean, AND reusable!


Side note, while typing in my search I typed "hoe depot" When I hit enter I realized what it said and was disappointed when the correct response came up... oh well


----------



## srh88 (Nov 28, 2016)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Replace it with this
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Toilet-Gasket-Flexible-Waxless-Seal-Universal-Fit-BL01/203564758
> 
> Unlike me,it's tight, clean, AND reusable!


just from the creases in it from the pic where hes holding it i wouldnt trust it.. wax rings are cheap enough and come with pretty much every toilet.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 28, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> LOL omg I'm laughing so hard!!
> 
> 
> I gotta meet you one day. How far is a 'suburb' of Philly from you? I maybe there in a couple days


Whole TC crew gotta meet up one day. I'm terribly scared for my liver if it does come to fruition.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2016)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Replace it with this
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Toilet-Gasket-Flexible-Waxless-Seal-Universal-Fit-BL01/203564758
> 
> ...


Weeks ago a plumber came through my digs and informed me of selfsame product! I hesitated to mention it because I haven't fully evaluated that yet. I have launched that program however. Giant Offspring Boy is now on a diet of lard, hemp fiber and gunpowder. Definitive results anticipated within days.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Nov 28, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Weeks ago a plumber came through my digs and informed me of selfsame product! I hesitated to mention it because I haven't fully evaluated that yet. I have launched that program however. Giant Offspring Boy is now on a diet of lard, hemp fiber and gunpowder. Definitive results anticipated within days.



Word on the street....... SOLID


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 28, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Weeks ago a plumber came through my digs and informed me of selfsame product! I hesitated to mention it because I haven't fully evaluated that yet. I have launched that program however. Giant Offspring Boy is now on a diet of lard, hemp fiber and gunpowder. Definitive results anticipated within days.


blah blah blah, ha ha ha


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> blah blah blah, ha ha ha


You're gullible


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 28, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 3841482


Lol!!!! Fantastic.


----------



## april (Nov 29, 2016)

Woo-hoo my daughter didn't cry when she saw Santa! !


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 29, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 3841482


Hey thats ALMOST as good as mine


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 29, 2016)

I repaired our washing machine (installed a new water pump) and killed 4 mice.


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 29, 2016)

Literally leaving girls speechless 

I also had five cheese sticks but unfortunately five of them where bad and I'm feeling the effects now, that's what happens when you dig in the back of the fridge though. Lesson learned


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 29, 2016)

I have smoked myself into a stupor the last couple of days. I really need a shower. Screw it. I'm going to go smoke another bowl.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2016)

Planned 2 dates. Compiled a good Xmas playlist for the office for tomorrow when we put the decorations up. Also cleaned the place as it was a bomb site. 

Hardly groundbreaking I know...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 30, 2016)

This nug caught my eye while trimming. 30 gram indoor nug.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 30, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3842483
> This nug caught my eye while trimming. 30 gram indoor nug.


What brand scale is that? I want one.


----------



## thegyoseedbank (Nov 30, 2016)

I ate some chocolate edibles.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 30, 2016)

So I sit and drink coffee and ponder do I actually do something today like stay sober and actually take a shower.

It is pouring rain and muddy as hell. I am sure you guys can extrapolate the answer from that.

Oh and my car has started smoking and using oil. I think it is time for a rebuild and turbo. I figure I can buy another used car or just redo the one I have. It already has an envelope stuffed full of receipts for lifetime warranty parts.

So if figure about $3500 should buy the rebuild kit, turbo kit, body kit, hood, rim, tires and carpet. It will be a new car.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Nov 30, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3842483
> This nug caught my eye while trimming. 30 gram indoor nug.


Strain?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 30, 2016)

I lived another year

Now I'm 59


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 30, 2016)

I packed a bowl and threw a chunk of this on it.

I guess no shower today either. Unless the wife tells me to.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 30, 2016)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I repaired our washing machine (installed a new water pump) and killed 4 mice.


I have a mouse problem at my house for years. My buddy handed me this trap one day at work before I retired. It's as good as it gets.

It's a simple beer can with a thin metal rod through it. The can MUST spin on the rod. Paint stirs or similar wood on ends. Peanut butter around can. Place over bucket with 3" of water in it. Mouse goes on can after bait, can spins, Mouse falls in water and drowns. (Don't tell PETA!)

Tangerinegreen guarantees this works, no blood, no mouse shit, no sticky shit, no poisons. If my dog finds it, he just licks the peanut butter.

Edit: mice can't swim. bummer for them.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 30, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I have a mouse problem at my house for years. My buddy handed me this trap one day at work before I retired. It's as good as it gets.
> View attachment 3842692
> It's a simple beer can with a thin metal rod through it. The can MUST spin on the rod. Paint stirs or similar wood on ends. Peanut butter around can. Place over bucket with 3" of water in it. Mouse goes on can after bait, can spins, Mouse falls in water and drowns. (Don't tell PETA!)
> 
> ...


Nice. I may build one.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 30, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I have a mouse problem at my house for years. My buddy handed me this trap one day at work before I retired. It's as good as it gets.
> View attachment 3842692
> It's a simple beer can with a thin metal rod through it. The can MUST spin on the rod. Paint stirs or similar wood on ends. Peanut butter around can. Place over bucket with 3" of water in it. Mouse goes on can after bait, can spins, Mouse falls in water and drowns. (Don't tell PETA!)
> 
> ...


I've seen that method before but not used it. The old tried and true Victor mousetrap does a good job and kills them quick. I don't like mice, but I don't want them to suffer either. 

I just went out and checked my trap- nothing today. Must've got 'em all


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 30, 2016)

Update on the washing machine: ran 3 loads last night and my repair is tight but noticed a light drip from the stem on one of the supply valves. Went to tighten the packing gland nut and noticed the hose has a nasty bulge in it so I need to replace that today. If the water pump hadn't gone out I'd have never noticed that ticking time-bomb.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 30, 2016)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I've seen that method before but not used it. The old tried and true Victor mousetrap does a good job and kills them quick. I don't like mice, but I don't want them to suffer either.
> 
> I just went out and checked my trap- nothing today. Must've got 'em all


I don't want them to suffer either, they drown quick.

I have seen smart mice suffer in traps like yours though. Sometimes they don't get trapped by the head and drag those traps around in a life struggle after it clamps their ass end. I've also seen smart mice get the bait and not get caught in the trap.

Well, didn't actually see it, but the bait disappears so I figure they got it somehow. Mine wind up in a bucket.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 30, 2016)

So while I was doing a dozen other things, I ordered an already built bar for the house I've been remodeling since January. We were going to build it, but I want to be done by Christmas, been here long enough.
 
I bought 2 nice bar chairs for the front, we had 2 old chairs for the back, and that is the only surviving bar stool from the 1959 original bar my dad made, on the Coke rug. We didn't make it, but I promised a pic so here it is. Sometimes you have to compromise to get done.

Also, got garage there completely cleaned out and bought a new pressure sprayer. The epoxy stone guy is coming to put in floor next week, part of the contract is that I clean it 2 days before they come.
 
This has been our office and wood shop for 10 months. It feels barren in there now. Can't wait till floor is done so I can put a little table and a couple chairs back in there.


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 30, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I have a mouse problem at my house for years. My buddy handed me this trap one day at work before I retired. It's as good as it gets.
> View attachment 3842692
> It's a simple beer can with a thin metal rod through it. The can MUST spin on the rod. Paint stirs or similar wood on ends. Peanut butter around can. Place over bucket with 3" of water in it. Mouse goes on can after bait, can spins, Mouse falls in water and drowns. (Don't tell PETA!)
> 
> ...


I did this with chipmunks. But I put a float anchored in the middle of the the bucket.. They jump in' float tips, they drowned. The can is a nice one to.. First time I seen this


----------



## 420God (Nov 30, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So while I was doing a dozen other things, I ordered an already built bar for the house I've been remodeling since January. We were going to build it, but I want to be done by Christmas, been here long enough.
> View attachment 3842708
> I bought 2 nice bar chairs for the front, we had 2 old chairs for the back, and that is the only surviving bar stool from the 1959 original bar my dad made, on the Coke rug. We didn't make it, but I promised a pic so here it is. Sometimes you have to compromise to get done.
> 
> ...


Looks really good, I'd drink there.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 30, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3842483
> This nug caught my eye while trimming. 30 gram indoor nug.


That's a fine lookin' bud, Bob!

The only thing I've ever grown indoors that big was Dr. Greenthumb's G-13.

Was huge but the potency didn't match the size so I never grew it again.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 30, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I have a mouse problem at my house for years. My buddy handed me this trap one day at work before I retired. It's as good as it gets.
> View attachment 3842692
> It's a simple beer can with a thin metal rod through it. The can MUST spin on the rod. Paint stirs or similar wood on ends. Peanut butter around can. Place over bucket with 3" of water in it. Mouse goes on can after bait, can spins, Mouse falls in water and drowns. (Don't tell PETA!)
> 
> ...


that is a righteous trap. i really like it! 
i had this really off the wall dream last nite about a rat. He was huge , like 2 feet tall standing on his hind legs in the grass about 10 feet away from me... and hehad this huge fuckin tongue protruding out of his mouth... i was squirting him with water from a hose trying to knock him down... but he wouldnt get knocked down. so consequently i am drawing the little devil right now.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 30, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I don't want them to suffer either, they drown quick.
> 
> I have seen smart mice suffer in traps like yours though. Sometimes they don't get trapped by the head and drag those traps around in a life struggle after it clamps their ass end. I've also seen smart mice get the bait and not get caught in the trap.
> 
> Well, didn't actually see it, but the bait disappears so I figure they got it somehow. Mine wind up in a bucket.


The smart ones get the cheese.

I take and poke and rough the wood up just under and slightly in front of the trip plate. Instead of putting it on the metal, pack a little peanut butter into the rough wood and little holes you poke. Gets them every time. They have to work at it and increases the odds they will trip the trap.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 30, 2016)

Lol
Got the outline down


----------



## 420God (Nov 30, 2016)

I bought about $1,000 worth of medication for the farm. Fucking government is now requiring a prescription for all antibiotics and other medicines. This is really going to screw up farming since most small farmers don't have a vet on site and the big ones have to wait to get it added to their feed. Price of animals will probably go up which that I can't complain about. Hope all you preppers out there are stocked up. 

http://www.foodsafetynews.com/2016/07/fda-marketing-labeling-of-animal-antibiotics-changes-in-2017/#.WD9XyLn3e70


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 30, 2016)

420God said:


> I bought about $1,000 worth of medication for the farm. Fucking government is now requiring a prescription for all antibiotics and other medicines. This is really going to screw up farming since most small farmers don't have a vet on site and the big ones have to wait to get it added to their feed. Price of animals will probably go up which that I can't complain about. Hope all you preppers out there are stocked up.
> 
> http://www.foodsafetynews.com/2016/07/fda-marketing-labeling-of-animal-antibiotics-changes-in-2017/#.WD9XyLn3e70


The gov't should worry more about big corporations and leave the little guys alone instead of the other way around.

Or so it seems to me after working for a big corporation for 40 yrs. They do what they want and get away with it. I could tell you stories...


----------



## 420God (Nov 30, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> The gov't should worry more about big corporations and leave the little guys alone instead of the other way around.
> 
> Or so it seems to me after working for a big corporation for 40 yrs. They do what they want and get away with it. I could tell you stories...


It's going to be survival of the fittest for most farm animals now. No way is a farmer going to spend $120+ to have a vet come out and write an RX for an animal that isn't worth half that and might die anyway. I can understand the concern about over medicating but there are other ways they could fix that. This really makes it hard for us.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 30, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> What brand scale is that? I want one.


Not sure I will check. I think I got it at some kitchen goods store. Haha. It's very sleek and works well too.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 30, 2016)

420God said:


> It's going to be survival of the fittest for most farm animals now. No way is a farmer going to spend $120+ to have a vet come out and write an RX for an animal that isn't worth half that and might die anyway. I can understand the concern about over medicating but there are other ways they could fix that. This really makes it hard for us.


I hear ya, brother. Wife owns a horse and those house (barn) call vet visits aren't cheap. She loves that horse, though.

Fuck it, I'm calling it a day a little early.
 

Praise the lord! Lord Chesterfield!


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 30, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol
> Got the outline down
> View attachment 3842750


LOL. Reminds me of Ed "Big Daddy" Roth's RatFink. Part of the LA custom car culture in the '60s


----------



## srh88 (Nov 30, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL. Reminds me of Ed "Big Daddy" Roth's RatFink. Part of the LA custom car culture in the '60s


thought the same thing.. plus rep


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 30, 2016)

Another one bites it. I despise mice. There's a mag here, the Pa. Game News or something like that. Said in there a couple yrs. ago that mice were a bigger carrier of lyme disease ticks than deer now. (They call them 'deer ticks' here.)

So Fuck mice. Good bye motherfucker!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2016)

should it be blue!? or is it just the pic?!


----------



## srh88 (Dec 1, 2016)

Went out to a job.. lady told me she needed a new drain out of her house so I was expecting it to be an all day job.. another plumber told her that. I told her before we try anything I'll hit it with my sewer machine. She said it's draining better than ever now.. now I'm back on the wall. That's all I got so far


----------



## srh88 (Dec 1, 2016)

The block work is done for the retaining wall.. now it's time for stone.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 1, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3843328 View attachment 3843330
> Pack it up, pack it in, let me begin..... Dispensary bound.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 1, 2016)

Also received this at work today. LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!

(Maybe, is your mom a spicy latina with loose morals?)


----------



## srh88 (Dec 1, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3843332
> Also received this at work today. LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!
> 
> (Maybe, is your mom a spicy latina with loose morals?)


Mr penis


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 1, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Mr penis


----------



## srh88 (Dec 1, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3843341


So how bad were the other images when you googled that?


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 1, 2016)

Converting my 3-600w mh veg lights I got out in part of the garage here at this pad over to 315 cmh's. Putting those inside and gonna rock 3 more 630w cmh's in their place out there for some more flower.
 
 
@Bob Zmuda 
Loving the 2-630's i fired up, gonna add more but these three are these new 630w cmh Double ended bulbs that work on a DE ballast turned down to 600w. I fired one up next to another real DE @ 600w's and the cmh is brighter(according to light meter) 
 
Pretty soon I won't have any room for my bed


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 1, 2016)

srh88 said:


> So how bad were the other images when you googled that?


SURPRISINGLY there was only one actual penis on the entire page 1 results. I braced myself too. haha


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 1, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Converting my 3-600w mh veg lights I got out in part of the garage here at this pad over to 315 cmh's. Putting those inside and gonna rock 3 more 630w cmh's in their place out there for some more flower.
> View attachment 3843343
> View attachment 3843345
> @Bob Zmuda
> ...


Fuck yeah dude!!! Still planning on getting them but my stoner ass electrician still isn't finished. Hard to find good help these days!


----------



## srh88 (Dec 1, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Fuck yeah dude!!! Still planning on getting them but my stoner ass electrician still isn't finished. Hard to find good help these days!


It's good to find hard help


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 1, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Fuck yeah dude!!! Still planning on getting them but my stoner ass electrician still isn't finished. Hard to find good help these days!


Dude, you hire me to do it, and your bill will be hella low. Just kidding.
I don't know If I mentioned this on here yet, but basically, the investigator dude said I was snitched on


----------



## srh88 (Dec 1, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Dude, you hire me not do it, and your bill will be hella low. Just kidding.
> I don't know If I mentioned this on here yet, but basically, the investigator dude from the power co said I was snitched on


Shitty man


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 1, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Shitty man


Yup. And there's only a very small amount of people on the list of possibilities. The prime suspect is back in Hawaii smoking meth probably with the money the power co kicks back. Fucking looser bitch.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 1, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Dude, you hire me to do it, and your bill will be hella low. Just kidding.
> I don't know If I mentioned this on here yet, but basically, the investigator dude from the power co said I was snitched on


Fuck dude. Isn't that the fucking worst?

My only felonies came from being snitched on. They caught this kid I didn't even know shoplifting. Misdemeanor probation shit. The cops had him pissing his pants though. Apparently he just blurts out, "I know this guy that writes a lot of graffiti and I'll tell you his name! I can't go to jail!"

No clue how he knew me or what I was doing. They charged me with 107 counts of felony vandalism.

Just sucks knowing YOU weren't the one that got yourself popped.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 1, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Fuck dude. Isn't that the fucking worst?
> 
> My only felonies came from being snitched on. They caught this kid I didn't even know shoplifting. Misdemeanor probation shit. The cops had him pissing his pants though. Apparently he just blurts out, "I know this guy that writes a lot of graffiti and I'll tell you his name! I can't go to jail!"
> 
> ...


It hurts most because we were childhood friends. Best man at each other wedding blah blah. Its fucked. It's possible it wasn't him but i'm usually right with the suspicions.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 1, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> It hurts most because we were childhood friends. Best man at each other wedding blah blah. Its fucked. It's possible it wasn't him but i'm usually right with the suspicions.
> I got it below 60k lol.
> It was also 7k larger than this:
> View attachment 3843355
> 5grand stack of 20's gotta get rid of them somewhere lol. I only collect 100's


Fuck


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 1, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> It hurts most because we were childhood friends. Best man at each other wedding blah blah. Its fucked. It's possible it wasn't him but i'm usually right with the suspicions.
> I got it below 60k lol.
> It was also 7k larger than this:
> View attachment 3843355


Fuck dude. That's the worst if it was him.

if you click "understand my bill" there's probably just a troll face that pops up.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 1, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Fuck dude. That's the worst if it was him.
> 
> if you click "understand my bill" there's probably just a troll face that pops up.
> View attachment 3843357


Lmao


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 1, 2016)

Apparently I blacked out on wine last night and spent around 700 bucks online.

I only know because I'm getting email confirmations thanking me for my orders.

OOPS. 

Wife will be so happy! lol


----------



## srh88 (Dec 1, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Apparently I blacked out on wine last night and spent around 700 bucks online.
> 
> I only know because I'm getting email confirmations thanks me for my orders.
> 
> ...


whatd you get us?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 1, 2016)

srh88 said:


> whatd you get us?



Hopefully a bunch of stuff from www.groobystore.com.

At least tell me you got me the pack of nude shemale playing cards? Or maybe a Bailey Jay DVD or two? I been good this year Santa Zmuda, honest I have.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 1, 2016)

srh88 said:


> whatd you get us?


My birthday is right after christmas and i could use a new pressure canner.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 1, 2016)

Was at Home Depot this morning, got more lumber and wanted a new battery for the cordless drill, ended up with a new drill + 2 batteries that also work in the old drill, that was a big win. So still looking at stuff and they had a 6 bit Bosch Daredevil spade drill kit for $5!! They're Bosch, what could go wrong? Kinda of a weird design and the pilot cone point is threaded so supposedly 10 times as fast to drill out a hole as standard spades. I used my drill press to drill some holes in oak wine barrel staves, the tip rips into the wood like a laser thru butter and anchors the bit rock solid. Not for wood working, maybe for construction on large pieces of wood.


----------



## jacksmuff (Dec 1, 2016)

Had the boat out of the water for the past week for the seasonal makeover after 8000 back in business starting in the morning. Sled has been serviced and ran at the grass drags didn't do great came in 5th.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 1, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I have a mouse problem at my house for years. My buddy handed me this trap one day at work before I retired. It's as good as it gets.
> View attachment 3842692
> It's a simple beer can with a thin metal rod through it. The can MUST spin on the rod. Paint stirs or similar wood on ends. Peanut butter around can. Place over bucket with 3" of water in it. Mouse goes on can after bait, can spins, Mouse falls in water and drowns. (Don't tell PETA!)
> 
> ...





Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> that is a righteous trap. i really like it!
> i had this really off the wall dream last nite about a rat. He was huge , like 2 feet tall standing on his hind legs in the grass about 10 feet away from me... and hehad this huge fuckin tongue protruding out of his mouth... i was squirting him with water from a hose trying to knock him down... but he wouldnt get knocked down. so consequently i am drawing the little devil right now.


So, I'm kinda an expert on rodent killing if you have any questions...  I Killed a Rat Today!!


----------



## neosapien (Dec 1, 2016)

Oh, I've actually been pretty damn productive today. I went and raked leaves and shop-vac'd a guys basement. Made $80 cash money for 4 hours of not very hard but very good cardio work. I'm a hustler. 

Now I'm taking my sweet time transplanting my bitches from 2gl airpots to 5gl smartpots. Kinda smoking more weed and cruising the interwebs than doing any actual real work. I'm a hustling procrastinator.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 1, 2016)

guess i really don't need a table in the dining room in this small house.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 1, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> guess i really don't need a table in the dining room in this small house.
> View attachment 3843497


LOL. Had one right next to our bed for awhile.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 1, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> LOL. Had one right next to our bed for awhile.


Oh, I've slept in quite a few rooms with the closets rocking somethin in my time  it sucks bro


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 1, 2016)

I'm seriously eyeballin my master bedroom right now though dude. I might just be sleeping close to that veg tent here soon lol


Bob Zmuda said:


> LOL. Had one right next to our bed for awhile.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 1, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Was at Home Depot this morning, got more lumber and wanted a new battery for the cordless drill, ended up with a new drill + 2 batteries that also work in the old drill, that was a big win. So still looking at stuff and they had a 6 bit Bosch Daredevil spade drill kit for $5!! They're Bosch, what could go wrong? Kinda of a weird design and the pilot cone point is threaded so supposedly 10 times as fast to drill out a hole as standard spades. I used my drill press to drill some holes in oak wine barrel staves, the tip rips into the wood like a laser thru butter and anchors the bit rock solid. Not for wood working, maybe for construction on large pieces of wood.


 I learned real early that spade bits were not surgically precise.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 1, 2016)

I spent all day replacing a wheel bearing, just got done..yay. Stupid unit bearings.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 1, 2016)

srh88 said:


> whatd you get us?


I got everyone a solar-powered glitter sparkle strawberry scented talking buttplug.

@bluewizard I will totally send you the tranny playing cards for xmas.


----------



## lokie (Dec 1, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I got everyone a solar-powered glitter sparkle strawberry scented *talking* buttplug.
> 
> @bluewizard I will totally send you the tranny playing cards for xmas.


can you give me one that does sign language? I want to re-gift it to a deaf person I know.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 1, 2016)

Acid.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 1, 2016)

lokie said:


> can you give me one that does sign language? I want to re-gift it to a deaf person I know.


lol. Sure. Thats a different model. A little pricier but I got you.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 1, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I got everyone a solar-powered glitter sparkle strawberry scented talking buttplug.
> 
> @bluewizard I will totally send you the tranny playing cards for xmas.


I would legitimately tell this Christmas story to my grand children. At my funeral, they will remember Grandpa as a wild mother fucker.

Thank God I don't have kids. You guys would be fucked in about a generation or two.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 1, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Oh, I've actually been pretty damn productive today. I went and raked leaves and shop-vac'd a guys basement. Made $80 cash money for 4 hours of not very hard but very good cardio work. I'm a hustler.
> 
> Now I'm taking my sweet time transplanting my bitches from 2gl airpots to 5gl smartpots. Kinda smoking more weed and cruising the interwebs than doing any actual real work. I'm a hustling procrastinator.


i did my veg room transplants, pruning, training, and some day-drinking.

i totally forgot about day drinking.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 2, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Dude, you hire me to do it, and your bill will be hella low. Just kidding.
> I don't know If I mentioned this on here yet, but basically, the investigator dude said I was snitched on





neosapien said:


> So, I'm kinda an expert on rodent killing if you have any questions...  I Killed a Rat Today!!


Sounds like Aeroknow could use your assistance with an 'infestation'.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 2, 2016)

Finally figured out my password and downloaded TC to kick it with the crew..

So naturally I went to get a haircut for my big debut.. halfway through there is a huge smashing sound we went outside to see a car had went into a craft beer store one unit over and took off

Take away: this haircut halfway done caused someone who saw it for a thousandth of a second to completely loose control and crash.. then they where so embarrassed they didn't want me to see who it was and drove away

So it's a good cut this cat straight bladed and shit too, I'm sure there is a huge chuck missing from the accident but it's in the back who cares


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 2, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Finally figured out my password and downloaded TC to kick it with the crew..
> 
> So naturally I went to get a haircut for my big debut.. halfway through there is a huge smashing sound we went outside to see a car had went into a craft beer store one unit over and took off
> 
> ...


What time is the unveiling of the new cut? Are you sure that wasn't your typical LA smash and grab?


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 2, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> What time is the unveiling of the new cut? Are you sure that wasn't your typical LA smash and grab?


I don't think it was but I've never been to LA.. I'm dropping some legs off and setting up a mini washing machine to run some hash so it could be tonight after that I'll be sure to warn everyone to don their sexual protection devices prior


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 2, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3842802
> Another one bites it. I despise mice. There's a mag here, the Pa. Game News or something like that. Said in there a couple yrs. ago that mice were a bigger carrier of lyme disease ticks than deer now. (They call them 'deer ticks' here.)
> 
> So Fuck mice. Good bye motherfucker!


The the elaborate bucket trap & peanut butter were obviously unnecessary.
It's the cig's that killed him.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 2, 2016)

I took the little one to the movie theater for the first time today. We saw Moana. It was aiight. One catchy song. The rest were all shit. The daughter was pretty well behaved actually. Only asked 100 questions compared to her normal 8000. There were only 6 other people in the theater. And 2 of them sat one row behind us. Like wtf? Encroachment! The comedic sidekick in this movie was a retarded chicken. Like no joke, a retarded chicken.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 2, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> It hurts most because we were childhood friends. Best man at each other wedding blah blah. Its fucked. It's possible it wasn't him but i'm usually right with the suspicions.


I missed it. I've read everything since but what happened? You don't have to answer. Or pm if you rather.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 2, 2016)

So I went to my parole/probation office as directed.

I try my best to not talk/shorten our talking.

He wants me to undergo a psychological assessment as he feels I am not right.

I told him even my therapists and psychiatrists took a long time to get me to actually talk and thw fact is I will not talk to him like that.

He says thw new year i go to drug and substance counaelling along qith aomething called "connections"

Edit: i guess today i saw a dickhead for 1.5 hrs.

Im drunk now tho.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 2, 2016)

All this because when he talks I syut him down and refuse to indulge my feelings.

He has a scary mustache. Sf is very verry scared


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 2, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> All this because when he talks I syut him down and refuse to indulge my feelings.
> 
> He has a scary mustache. Sf is very verry scared


Just picture him nude when you're kickin it with him. I heard that helps


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 2, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> So I went to my parole/probation office as directed.
> 
> I try my best to not talk/shorten our talking.
> 
> ...


Well, he's obviously an idiot.

Does it say Dr. Mainliner on his door? Just wondering.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 2, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Just picture him nude when you're kickin it with him. I heard that helps


That may intimidate me. He has a thixk muatache that has vibes of "whem you go to the washroom I will put so much gbl in your drink"


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 2, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> That may intimidate me. He has a thixk muatache that has vibes of "whem you go to the washroom I will put so much gbl in your drink"


Send him over here, just remember to type correctly as C2G said. After playing with us he'll think you are a national treasure


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 2, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Well, he's obviously an idiot.
> 
> Does it say Dr. Mainliner on his door? Just wondering.


Im pretty sane, beaidea any dr I would see I am jot opening up for. I would


tangerinegreen555 said:


> Well, he's obviously an idiot.
> 
> Does it say Dr. Mainliner on his door? Just wondering.


Well, despite appearences here I am pretty sane imo. 

Thw guy got mad I was early today, I also couldn't remember his name. But minds like mine cannot ve xluttered aith nonsenae


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 2, 2016)

Damn im high i quoted the samething twice


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 2, 2016)

That quack probably didn't appreciate Rob Ford either


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 2, 2016)

I blame the hippies


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 2, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Damn im high i quoted the samething twice


We only worry about triple quotes, doubles are fairly common on weekends


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 2, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> That quack probably didn't appreciate Rob Ford either


Most simpletons didn't


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 2, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Most simpletons didn't


You Canucks sure know how to party! I'll give you that


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 2, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Most simpletons didn't


Have you tried meth bro? I don't know about that lame ass cocaine stuff man. That shits weak af


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 2, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Have you tried meth bro? I don't know about that lame ass cocaine stuff man. That shits weak af


Trolololol I have never evem tried drugs. 

Pleasr explain this meth


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 2, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Trolololol I have never evem tried drugs.
> 
> Pleasr explain this meth


It kinda feels like this


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 2, 2016)

Went to the doctor for my yearly physical after they stold half my blood I went home Changed the starter and oil on my super low key load vehicle --(for loads of wood of course)---grandpa special with camper mazda truck b2000 yada yada yada ....better than moving large loads of (wood)around in the daily drivers which all have very dark windows and things done to them that make me drive like an ass .....took my lil guy to get a hamburger and a milkshake .....then found out a new way to piss momma off just load the closet completely full of that special wood ........then me and the lil guy blew up a pumpkin before he went to bed ....not a bad day


----------



## lokie (Dec 2, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> That may intimidate me. He has a thixk muatache that has vibes of "whem you go to the washroom I will put so much gbl in your drink"


Anything like this?





Cause if I was had to sit and look at that I may just be dumbstruck too.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 2, 2016)

I had an idea while making some bubble.

Went out and took some guard rail reflector in the industrial park off, five to be specific.

Grabbed my pups laser pointer and some epoxie I have called fab tech.

There are six U-turns on the highway between the closest drinking/partying Mecca and my place.

On my ride home my accomplice and I proceeded to strategically place them when possible (4/6). I'd glob some epoxi on her and run to the rail opposing the u-turn whilst my buddy approximated oncoming traffic and shined the laser. I then stuck her on using the laser to dissect the connecting road.

If there happened to be a vehicle sitting..possibly hidden.. In the u-turn. And at this time it happened to be night. And if someone would be driving at a high rate of speed with or without illegal contraband. It could be assumed this reflector would look like a clear indicator that there was or was not a vehicle sitting there before one was able to see the headlights dancing across the road.

Will report back


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 3, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> I had an idea while making some bubble.
> 
> Went out and took some guard rail reflector in the industrial park off, five to be specific.
> 
> ...


Some James Boned level shit there


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 3, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> I had an idea while making some bubble.
> 
> Went out and took some guard rail reflector in the industrial park off, five to be specific.
> 
> ...


You lost me.


----------



## 420God (Dec 3, 2016)

I made an old trailer into a hay feeder for the calves.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 3, 2016)

420God said:


> I made an old trailer into a hay feeder for the calves.
> 
> View attachment 3844794View attachment 3844795


Nice hoes in the background. I always liked blondes with big buckets.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 3, 2016)

Made a little craigslist purchase. $50. Yup. 50. I'll sell what i don't need anf make that back easy. I was mainly interested in the thermostat and probably could have given 10 for it but 50 for the lot I'll take it. Hell the t5 was thrown in as a selling point when id already been sold. So I'll keep that, a yo yo or two and the thermostat and sell the rest. What's a c02 controller worth?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 3, 2016)

Snowboarded and drank 
beer all day.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 3, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3844986
> Snowboarded and drank
> beer all day.


Nice bro!
Did I tell you that my plumber brother is working on a job at northstar?
Fucker wants to borrow my truck during the week because he's already tired of chaining up his honda. Lmao


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 3, 2016)

@UncleBuck
Played a round today, just got back, it was fun


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 3, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @UncleBuck
> Played a round today, just got back, it was fun


play any good?

i have my last round for the year lined up tomorrow. we've got snow and freezing weather coming in right after.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 3, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> play any good?
> 
> i have my last round for the year lined up tomorrow. we've got snow and freezing weather coming in right after.


Dude. My body has been pain free for the last few rounds. I've been playing great. Spraying shit a little, but we don't play that often so.


----------



## Justin-case (Dec 3, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> play any good?
> 
> i have my last round for the year lined up tomorrow. we've got snow and freezing weather coming in right after.



Disc or ball? We ball golfed today, maybe last round of the year


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 3, 2016)

This club was on fire today


----------



## Big_Lou (Dec 3, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3844986
> Snowboarded and drank
> beer all day.


That _view_, fuuuuuccccckkkkk me....straight out of some 70s James Bond....


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 3, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Send him over here, just remember to type correctly as C2G said. After playing with us he'll think you are a national treasure


++ rep LOL reference range sane after you go a couple rounds with him


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 3, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> That _view_, fuuuuuccccckkkkk me....straight out of some 70s James Bond....


I can't remember which one but he fights a villain on the top of the moving gondola. So cool!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 3, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Nice bro!
> Did I tell you that my plumber brother is working on a job at northstar?
> Fucker wants to borrow my truck during the week because he's already tired of chaining up his honda. Lmao


We're doing north star tomorrow ! Haha


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 3, 2016)

Fucker


----------



## lokie (Dec 3, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Made a little craigslist purchase. $50. Yup. 50. I'll sell what i don't need anf make that back easy. I was mainly interested in the thermostat and probably could have given 10 for it but 50 for the lot I'll take it. Hell the t5 was thrown in as a selling point when id already been sold. So I'll keep that, a yo yo or two and the thermostat and sell the rest. What's a c02 controller worth?


Very nice score


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 3, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> We're doing nort star tomorrow ! Haha


Do you hit up the super pipe? I'm sure it's not there yet this year but
I did last time, nothing crazy like the kids pulling huge airs, but yeah that thing is fucking bad ass
They've catered to boarders for longer than any other of the bigger resorts have around there. Northstar is my favorite


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 3, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Do you hit up the super pipe? I'm sure it's not there yet this year but
> I did last time, nothing crazy like the kids pulling huge airs, but yeah that thing is fucking bad ass
> They've catered to boarders for longer than any other of the bigger resorts have around there. Northstar is my favorite


Yeah that thing is awesome.

And yeah, the kids are insane. I can't believe how good some 13 year olds are.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 3, 2016)

I made a penis out of some leftover two part apoxi shit I was fixing the kids toy with .....toy is fixed and mini penis turned out very penis like ......relaxing evening cause grandma took the older boy to a Christmas party/parade ......


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 3, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> I made a penis out of some leftover two part apoxi shit I was fixing the kids toy with .....toy is fixed and mini penis turned out very penis like ......relaxing evening cause grandma took the older boy to a Christmas party/parade ......


smooth transition from the epoxy dildo to the Xmas party with grandma.


----------



## lokie (Dec 3, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> I made a penis out of some leftover two part apoxi shit I was fixing the kids toy with .....toy is fixed and mini penis turned out very penis like ......relaxing evening cause grandma took the older boy to a Christmas party/parade ......


lol

Was grandma impressed by your tiny penis?

Reminds me of a time when my grandson was about 5yrs old.
We were sitting in the living room talking when all of a sudden he
came running into the room naked.

He started dancing around in circles and laughing.
When asked "what are you doing?" he laughs and says
"I'm doing the weenie dance". We all started laughing.

Grandma got up, smiling, and called him a "silly boy"
then took him by the hand and walked him back down the
hall, explaining along the way, that it was not the proper time
or place to perform the "weenie dance".


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 3, 2016)

lokie said:


> lol
> 
> Was grandma impressed by your tiny penis?
> 
> ...


Have not shared my tiny penis with grandma yet .......my wife gets mad when I perform the weenie dance to this day .....can't a guy just catch a break


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 3, 2016)

And yes to all you looking in this evening I will post a pic of my mini penis soon


----------



## Haze the maze (Dec 3, 2016)

I made butter for the first time with an oz of My best home grown cured buds. Mmmm smells like roasted nuts.Can't wait to eat it!
smoked a couple of J's with My friends and played disk golf in the forest. Went online and looked at pictures of tiny penis's. Then I posted this...


----------



## John Kitchen (Dec 4, 2016)

A while ago I mentioned seeing the elusive black cockatoo on the farm I live on. 

Today, after buying a whizbang camera to try and learn myself some travel photography, I shit you not there was a flock of about 30 of them by the river. 

So, with my nifty new camera, for those interested, I'll share my favorite snap. The lens I was using was the standard lens that came with the camera, so I couldn't get any more zoom, but I love the colors in this dudes tail. 

Shake your tail feather, mr. cockatoo, shake your tail feather.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2016)

John Kitchen said:


> A while ago I mentioned seeing the elusive black cockatoo on the farm I live on.
> 
> Today, after buying a whizbang camera to try and learn myself some travel photography, I shit you not there was a flock of about 30 of them by the river.
> 
> ...


@poo bear check this out! (check the image in his post).

Beautiful is that one of these? A Red-tailed black cockatoo? I'd love some closer images. Thanks for remembering and posting.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 4, 2016)

Here are my bird photos!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 4, 2016)

@Aeroknow getting fresh pow in the trees at northstar from last weeks storm! Not a soul.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 4, 2016)

In other news, a group of high speed adrenaline junkies robbed a commuter train high in the Tahoe mountains making off with new chinese off brand silicone computer chips and dildos. Here is a surveillance picture of one of the bandits...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 4, 2016)

neosapien said:


> In other news, a group of high speed adrenaline junkies robbed a commuter train high in the Tahoe mountains making off with new chinese off brand silicone computer chips and dildos. Here is a surveillance picture of one of the bandits...
> 
> View attachment 3845709


LOL!!!!! 

If I'm being honest, I was only in it for the dildos.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 4, 2016)

Lmao!


----------



## srh88 (Dec 4, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> LOL!!!!!
> 
> If I'm being honest, I was only in it for the dildos.


----------



## Big_Lou (Dec 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


----------



## iHearAll (Dec 4, 2016)

i refrained from crying yet another day


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 4, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3845751


Had only John Wayne Bobbitt known of this maneuver it could have saved him a lot of grief.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 4, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Had only John Wayne Bobbitt known of this maneuver it could have saved him a lot of grief.


Lol for real for real


----------



## Big_Lou (Dec 4, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Had only John Wayne Bobbitt known of this maneuver it could have saved him a lot of grief.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 4, 2016)

Hahaha!!!
Nice! Nice!


Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3845751


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 4, 2016)

Haha I Made this in clay today.


----------



## Big_Lou (Dec 4, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hahaha!!!
> Nice! Nice!
> 
> View attachment 3845788


Practical _and_ usage conscious!


----------



## Big_Lou (Dec 4, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Haha I Made this in clay today.
> View attachment 3845792


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 4, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Haha I Made this in clay today.
> View attachment 3845792


 Nice! Vagina dentata. Good show


----------



## Big_Lou (Dec 4, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Nice! Vagina dentata. Good show


----------



## Haze the maze (Dec 4, 2016)

Couch.
Couch.
Looked at My weed drying.
Couch.
Looked at My plants growing.
Then...
Couch again.


----------



## John Kitchen (Dec 4, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> @poo bear check this out! (check the image in his post).
> 
> Beautiful is that one of these? A Red-tailed black cockatoo? I'd love some closer images. Thanks for remembering and posting.


Yes i believe that's what it is. I've since got a better lens for my camera, hopefully I can get some better snaps.


----------



## lokie (Dec 4, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Had only John Wayne Bobbitt known of this maneuver it could have saved him a lot of grief.


Whatever happened to JWB?


















May 12, 2016 6:00 AM
*John Wayne Bobbitt Resurfaces, Gives Very Important Update on His Reattached Penis*
23 years ago next month, *John Wayne Bobbitt* woke up to quite a shock: his then-wife, *Lorena Bobbitt*, had sliced off his penis with a kitchen knife.

Back in 1993, the Bobbitts made headlines due to the absolutely insane circumstances surrounding the situation. Lorena accused her husband of physical and sexual abuse. Her husband's penis was reattached and she was acquitted of all criminal charges, the jury labeling her temporarily insane due to abuse and mental illness.

Surprising no one, the two split shortly afterwards.

John parlayed the scenario into a bizarre porn career, and even appeared in a film called *"Frankenpenis"* after *Howard Stern*helped him get a penile enlargement. He then disappeared from the public eye, his name later popping up in headlines about getting arrested in 2004 and breaking his neck in a car accident in 2014.






http://toofab.com/2016/05/11/john-wayne-bobbitt-steve-harvey-show/


----------



## Justin-case (Dec 4, 2016)

lokie said:


> Whatever happened to JWB?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if she took back her maiden name after the divorce " Chopzcockoff " Eastern European I believe.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 5, 2016)

Busy day yesterday can't sleep so I came on here to see wtf was going on kinda dead .....OH!!! Had a guy call me a Dinga ling on here thanks @Vonkins for that because it reminded me about this





I forgot to post a pic of my mini penis but I will in the morning ....or mini Dinga ling I shall call it now ...guna make a necklace for me and several of my Riu nut job family members .....thanks again to the guy who thought calling me a Dinga ling would hurt my feelings .....I've got the whole family whistling the music of the above posted song ...


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 5, 2016)

Yoy talk like a ding a ling


----------



## neosapien (Dec 5, 2016)

I went to the doctor for my yearly exam and had them mark on my record that I quit smoking cigarettes 3 months ago. So I guess it's official. Some kind of student came in to ask me questions and do some tests. All while I was naked in a gown. She was kinda hot. I made her laugh a lot. It was the highlight of my sad pathetic life. Er no that's wrong, it was the highlight of my morning.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 5, 2016)

Trying to figure out why my vibrator won't work.


----------



## Haze the maze (Dec 5, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Trying to figure out why my vibrator won't work. View attachment 3846162


Try some lube and it will just slide right in.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 5, 2016)

Bad wiring somewhere. I need to hire a guy for this kind of shit.


----------



## 420God (Dec 5, 2016)

I used the payloader and lined up all the calf huts closer to the hay feeders since they're not grazing anymore.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 5, 2016)

I killed five rabbits yesterday. I didn't have my camera.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 5, 2016)

Got bit by a dog. A smaller one. Hurt like hell. It was my own fault so I let the dog be. Took all I had not to stomp it.


----------



## Haze the maze (Dec 5, 2016)

I had a hard time getting My butter out in one piece so, I broke it and it broke into 3 pieces plus one little cube about 1 cm square. and now that' what I'm doing today. Apparently.My butter is very strong.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 5, 2016)

The pic doesn't do it justice. My leg is purple. I didn't think a dog bite would hurt so bad. Feels like I got hit by a baseball bat in the calf.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 5, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> The pic doesn't do it justice. My leg is purple. I didn't think a dog bite would hurt so bad. Feels like I got hit by a baseball bat in the calf.


He wrenched you when clamped on. You've got some bad subcutaneous tissue damage there. Safe side is go to the Doc; just saying


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 5, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> He wrenched you when clamped on. You've got some bad subcutaneous tissue damage there. Safe side is go to the Doc; just saying


I didn't figure the dr could do anything for it.


----------



## iHearAll (Dec 5, 2016)

currently studying cal3. avoiding masturbating. drinking coffee. 

planted some black petal opium and a few fem'd beans


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 5, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> currently studying cal3. avoiding masturbating. drinking coffee.
> 
> planted some black petal opium and a few fem'd beans


Black petal opium? Opium is what you make not the name of the plant.

What strain poppy is it?


----------



## ovo (Dec 5, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I killed five rabbits yesterday. I didn't have my camera.


pics of live rabbits pretty please. dye a few by easter

you're probably good on the leg if infection doesn't occur.


----------



## iHearAll (Dec 5, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Black petal opium? Opium is what you make not the name of the plant.
> 
> What strain poppy is it?


i got into the habit of referring to opium poppy as opium just because ornamental poppies come up when i talk about them in person. black peony


----------



## ovo (Dec 5, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> live rabbits in a snare?


imagined hutch and starsky rabbit cultivation.

good luck with those poppies, i just carefully planted a few varieties of garlic at the last minute before winter hits. hoping for a july harvest


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 5, 2016)

ovo said:


> pics of live rabbits pretty please. dye a few by easter
> 
> you're probably good on the leg if infection doesn't occur.


These were the wild kind.

I think the leg is fine. No redness and cool to the touch.


----------



## iHearAll (Dec 5, 2016)

ovo said:


> imagined hutch and starsky rabbit cultivation.
> 
> good luck with those poppies, i just carefully planted a few varieties of garlic at the last minute before winter hits. hoping for a july harvest


i'm pretty awful at poppy cultivation. i tend to run the soil too wet for them. i planted some in to cups indoors for more control and some outdoors in breathable pots and plastic pots. i'd have done a raised bed of poppy if i didnt think my neighbor would come over and steal them lmao theyre all psychos


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 5, 2016)

would you like to sink your teeth into this little bitch Bobby Boy?


----------



## lokie (Dec 5, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> would you like to sink your teeth into this little bitch Bobby Boy?
> View attachment 3846399


I lick skinny chicks.






Ok, ok I like all chicks.


----------



## iHearAll (Dec 5, 2016)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=927596950679239


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 5, 2016)

lokie said:


> I lick skinny chicks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol..Nothing like a lil tongue action


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 5, 2016)

Epoxy stone garage floor finally in, 7 months after I signed the contract. Couldn't give up garage as the wood shop until now.

Whole floor done in 3 hours. Now that I saw how it's done, I could easily do it myself. (the secret would be matching their unmarked epoxy mix.) Just bags of stone poured into a small electric cement mixer with a clear epoxy added in and heated in front of an industrial electric kerosene torpedo heater. Mix, heat, pour out some piles, and trowel out smooth and even by sight.
      

The one guy comes back in 2 days to remove paper from drains. They made drain covers out of the same stuff. They put a metal ring over drains with double wax paper between and fill with stone. The stuff sets up in 24 hrs. to walk on and 48 hrs. for weight bearing heavier things and 72 hrs. for cars.

Will get pics after the epoxy hardens to a shellac like glaze. Doesn't look as nice wet. Completely porous and 1/2" thick, water drains right through and cleans up with pressure washer.

Nice color match with walls. I wanted purple stone that they offered, but I let the company owner talk me out of it. It's just a garage, I would have liked the purple. The guy said, 'but we developed this color to go with musket brown', so I figured it's the better match and ordered it. 

Looks good.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 5, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Epoxy stone garage floor finally in, 7 months after I signed the contract. Couldn't give up garage as the wood shop until now.
> 
> Whole floor done in 3 hours. Now that I saw how it's done, I could easily do it myself. (the secret would be matching their unmarked epoxy mix.) Just bags of stone poured into a small electric cement mixer with a clear epoxy added in and heated in front of an industrial electric kerosene torpedo heater. Mix, heat, pour out some piles, and trowel out smooth and even by sight.
> View attachment 3846537 View attachment 3846539 View attachment 3846543 View attachment 3846545 View attachment 3846546 View attachment 3846547
> ...


Love that look for flooring. Great work!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 5, 2016)

John Kitchen said:


> Yes i believe that's what it is. I've since got a better lens for my camera, hopefully I can get some better snaps.


Please do. I would really enjoy seeing them.


----------



## v.s one (Dec 5, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Epoxy stone garage floor finally in, 7 months after I signed the contract. Couldn't give up garage as the wood shop until now.
> 
> Whole floor done in 3 hours. Now that I saw how it's done, I could easily do it myself. (the secret would be matching their unmarked epoxy mix.) Just bags of stone poured into a small electric cement mixer with a clear epoxy added in and heated in front of an industrial electric kerosene torpedo heater. Mix, heat, pour out some piles, and trowel out smooth and even by sight.
> View attachment 3846537 View attachment 3846539 View attachment 3846543 View attachment 3846545 View attachment 3846546 View attachment 3846547
> ...


I have been messing with this epoxy for a year . You can really do some beautiful designs with epoxy. It took me till now to get it done for cheap just buying different products. Experimenting . I like adding glow in the dark glass to the epoxy. Made a living room table when you turn off the lights it looks like the night sky with stars and moon. Looks great good for you.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 5, 2016)

lol i made it to the counter at the beer store at 11:59!! oh yea


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 6, 2016)

Emptied the aerocloner and put all 36 clones into perlite-filled black solo cups.


Fucking crazy roots! Shoulda taken them out sooner, but it was only 10 days - 






I'm cutting my clones pretty big these days, been getting more yield out of my sog...

 



I got 3 trays of these, what was I thinking? Anyone need some dank ass clones???




Props to @AlphaPhase for teaching me the wonders of calcium hypochlorite for cloning success. I was struggling to keep my room full, now I've got way too many plants. Nice problem to have...


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 6, 2016)

310 for 6 reps on flat bench.. Not bad for a little dude


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 6, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Emptied the aerocloner and put all 36 clones into perlite-filled black solo cups.
> 
> 
> Fucking crazy roots! Shoulda taken them out sooner, but it was only 10 days -
> ...


Looking good bro!
I have 50+ cuts i'm bringing up to his house today. I'll make sure and tell him you gave him some props. He no longer visits this site.


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 6, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> 310 for 6 reps on flat bench.. Not bad for a little dude


that is awesome dude!!6 reps too! what's your max if you can get 310 6 times?damn!! I have a friend in his mid 40's who was strong when he was 18.he just put up 390.said he's stronger now than when he was younger . he's got the natural lifters build,a bit on the shorter side,big chest,shorter arms.congrats man,impressive!


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 6, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Looking good bro!
> I have 50+ cuts i'm bringing up to his house today. I'll make sure and tell him you gave him some props. He no longer visits this site.


Thanks, bro. Why isn't he on the site any longer? There was some dude going around pretending to be him, but you can tell it isn't...


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 6, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Thanks, bro. Why isn't he on the site any longer? There was some dude going around pretending to be him, but you can tell it isn't...


No, that other guy was him  that was his instagram name so he was rolling with it.
First it was because unclebuck repeatedly pissed him off, and then it was @rollitup deleting a post he had made about prop 64 on his learning up in this bitch thread. Funy thing is, he thinks the both of them are the very same person lmao.
I try to tell him he's overreacting but he is a hurt man lol.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 6, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> 310 for 6 reps on flat bench.. Not bad for a little dude


Good shit, my best is 305 x2 and I'm 170..


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 6, 2016)

Woke up and didn't S a D!
 
Smh wtf is wrong with me


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 6, 2016)

I discovered a secret code in Comet Ping Pong's menu. Then I consulted with a collegue (Pie). She won't answer. I think they may have gotten to her. I fear for her safety.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 6, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Props to @AlphaPhase for teaching me the wonders of calcium hypochlorite for cloning success. I was struggling to keep my room full, now I've got way too many plants. Nice problem to have...


So what's the cal-hypo used for? Sterilization?


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 6, 2016)

neosapien said:


> So what's the cal-hypo used for? Sterilization?


Yes. Keeps shit very sterile.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 6, 2016)

Pffft slackers. ...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 6, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Woke up and didn't S a D!
> View attachment 3846875
> Smh wtf is wrong with me


It's not you, it's everyone else.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 6, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Yes. Keeps shit very sterile.


You just clean everything with it, or?


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 6, 2016)

neosapien said:


> You just clean everything with it, or?


Add it into reservoir. Not sure the recommended dose, as I don't clone in cloners. @tyler.durden How much you using dude?


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 6, 2016)

Woke up getting the lil guy ready for school ...he tried to show dad a magic trick with a quarter when I was still half asleep so he said ready dad ready dad ....I said yes and he said ok look ....I look over and he is perfectly flipping me off ...lol..thumb out and everything ...it was because his hands are so little and he was trying to hide the quarter to make it disappear ....lol priceless the lil ones are so innocent ...he couldn't figure out why dad was laughing at his magic trick and of course I said great job and didn't say anything to him cause he didn't know .......but yeah perfect bird


OH....and woke up to a spankin from the M words on the site ...I guess my photoshopping skills are no longer tolerated in this establishment .....sigh smh oh well

TTU all later off to drive the boy to school


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 6, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Add it into reservoir. Not sure the recommended dose, as I don't clone in cloners. @tyler.durden How much you using dude?


Yeah Tyler, inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 6, 2016)

I just use an aero cloner with tap water, never had an issue and I get 100% success. I don't add anything to the water , but I do dip the fresh cuts in a cloning solution first. Works every time.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 6, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Add it into reservoir. Not sure the recommended dose, as I don't clone in cloners. @tyler.durden How much you using dude?


Gotcha. I'm just curious neo. We use it in some pools to keep them squeaky clean.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I just use an aero cloner with tap water, never had an issue and I get 100% success. I don't add anything to the water , but I do dip the fresh cuts in a cloning solution first. Works every time.


I have an aerocloner too and I love it! I put some KLN in the water and my tap water has chlorine in it so I just change the water every few days and that works too. I wash with 6% bleach solution after every batch. My only limitation with clones is heat.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 6, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I have an aerocloner too and I love it! I put some KLN in the water and my tap water has chlorine in it so I just change the water every few days and that works too. I wash with 6% bleach solution after every batch. My only limitation with clones is heat.


yup, maybe thats why I dont have any issues? I keep my room cold as fuck.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 6, 2016)

That's one of the biggest things I've noticed since I quit smoking cigarettes. The ungodly overwhelming smell and taste of chlorine in my tap water.


----------



## 420God (Dec 6, 2016)

Finished with my deer run. Roads are getting slick.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 6, 2016)

natureboygrower said:


> that is awesome dude!!6 reps too! what's your max if you can get 310 6 times?damn!! I have a friend in his mid 40's who was strong when he was 18.he just put up 390.said he's stronger now than when he was younger . he's got the natural lifters build,a bit on the shorter side,big chest,shorter arms.congrats man,impressive!


have not gone for a max yet I just got off my racing season where you don't want to be big at all so I really just started attacking some weight. I'd be pumped with three plates, I don't want to get to big mainly because I don't want to have to buy more clothing haha I'm only 177 so I'm happy where I'm at now but well see how bored I get in the off season or if I run arena/snow cross I'll go back to high reps low weight


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 6, 2016)

jerryb73 said:


> Good shit, my best is 305 x2 and I'm 170..


I'm 177 you gotta get that extra 7 on you.. Massive results hah!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 6, 2016)

Looks like that thread with Ollie got deleted. @Singlemalt @Gary Goodson @Indacouch , what did I miss?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 6, 2016)

@tangerinegreen555 Can you figure out what kind of epoxy was used? I have some floors I need to do.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 6, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Add it into reservoir. Not sure the recommended dose, as I don't clone in cloners. @tyler.durden How much you using dude?





neosapien said:


> So what's the cal-hypo used for? Sterilization?





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah Tyler, inquiring minds want to know.


You just buy a pound of non-buffered pool shock, I bought 6 from Amazon so I'm set for life. It's also great for emergency sterilization of pond water for drinking when the zombie apocalypse hits. Here's a great brand -

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00WLWMLQG/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

If you take one gram and add it to a gallon of water, you have the exact recipe of EZ Cloner's Clear Rez. They charge $20 for a 16oz bottle, with a $10 pound of shock you can make over 400 gallons of this shit. I never needed it before, but my op contracted some strange airborne fungus that was killing the vast majority of my clones, even in a cold room. I add double the recommended amount, so I do 2 grams per gallon. You only need 15 ml per gallon of rez water, and I add it every 3-4 days. This gives me 100% success rate, even before the fungus I only got about a 70% rate. The shock solution gives me roots every time, but to make the insane, bushy roots I posted, I also dip each clone for 10 seconds in Dip-n-Grow. It's super cheap and works better than anything I've ever seen -

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000OVCDSW/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The great thing about the pool shock is I no longer have to think about water temp. My rez water gets up to 88f degrees sometimes in the summer, and with the shock added no pathogens can attack my young clones. The warmth actually makes them root faster! LOVE it...


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 6, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Looks like that thread with Ollie got deleted. @Singlemalt @Gary Goodson @Indacouch , what did I miss?


Lokie and I beat the shit out of him after everyone left, as he was STILL being a dick. It was a spectacular meltdown. I wish they just locked the thread, there was some hilarious shit in there


----------



## neosapien (Dec 6, 2016)

Cool. Yeah makes sense. We use it to shock the shit out of pools with bad algae blooms. I wonder if there's a tax or regulation on Amazon chlorine sales or something cuz we do 1lb of calhypo72 for 3.95.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 6, 2016)

Love love that floor you did Tangie! I am Just sittin round today....scratching my nose and pickin my cunt, oh , wait, I mean just picking my nose and scratching my cunt.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 6, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Cool. Yeah makes sense. We use it to shock the shit out of pools with bad algae blooms. I wonder if there's a tax or regulation on Amazon chlorine sales or something cuz we do 1lb of calhypo72 for 3.95.


Yeah, people complain about the Amazon price gouge. I bought 6 lbs for $30, so it's closer to retail price. I was using expensive cloning shit like Hydroguard and Bontanicare's Power Clone solution. But the shock and dip n grow are just pennies and work much better. I read that plants need some chlorine as a micronutrient and they can also use the calcium in the shock, but it sounds like BS to me...


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 6, 2016)

Tehehehehggegg


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 6, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Lokie and I beat the shit out of him after everyone left, as he was STILL being a dick. It was a spectacular meltdown. I wish they just locked the thread, there was some hilarious shit in there


I'm kind of sad I missed it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 6, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Looks like that thread with Ollie got deleted. @Singlemalt @Gary Goodson @Indacouch , what did I miss?


Dunno, I went to bed after he came back & posted a couple juvenile pics. It was weak. So, I missed the meltdown during the Tyler/Lokie meat harvest lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 6, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Dunno, I went to bed after he came back & posted a couple juvenile pics. It was weak. So, I missed the meltdown during the Tyler/Lokie meat harvest lol


I'm sure it was a good one.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 6, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I'm kind of sad I missed it.


same here


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 6, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> same here


I guess Ollie is still a member. He quoted one of my post this afternoon.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 6, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I guess Ollie is still a member. He quoted one of my post this afternoon.


lol I hope he learned his lesson


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 6, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I guess Ollie is still a member. He quoted one of my post this afternoon.


Look what I sent him last night 
 
Ahahahahaha


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 6, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Look what I sent him last night
> View attachment 3847379
> Ahahahahaha


LMAO


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 6, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Look what I sent him last night
> View attachment 3847379
> Ahahahahaha


LOL.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 6, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> LMAO





whitebb2727 said:


> LOL.


Hey, I was just trying to help the guy out. He never replied back. I kinda hoped he had taken my advice and was too busy getting on that to reply.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 6, 2016)

Fuckin Gary lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 6, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> *S*uckin Gary lol


FIFY.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 6, 2016)

Don't lie, which one of y'all broke out the calculator to see if my math was right?


----------



## srh88 (Dec 6, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Look what I sent him last night
> View attachment 3847379
> Ahahahahaha


i must of missed some funny shit..


----------



## srh88 (Dec 6, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Don't lie, which one of y'all broke out the calculator to see if my math was right?


----------



## iHearAll (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 6, 2016)

It was funny. Apparently he took issue with White's comments in the grow forum and followed him into TnT; thereby exposing himself and calling White nazi and shit. But just like old Adolph, Ollie made the classic mistake of opening up a second front


----------



## srh88 (Dec 6, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> It was funny. Apparently he took issue with White's comments in the grow forum and followed him into TnT; thereby exposing himself and calling White nazi and shit. But just like old Adolph, Ollie made the classic mistake of opening up a second front


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 6, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> @tangerinegreen555 Can you figure out what kind of epoxy was used? I have some floors I need to do.


No, the fuckers brought unmarked containers spray painted A & B. They used both in their mix. I'm sure they didn't make it from scratch, they probaby got it out of a 55 gal. drum at their location.

The owner came out with the contract last June and said his secret recipe was the best, better than Nature Stone, a company that runs nonstop TV commercials here. The guy I dealt with started in 1978.

But...all these epoxy stone companies are basically the same. The get bags of pebbles and mix them with a clear epoxy that dries to a glaze, that comes out looking like something that came out of a rock tumbler.

This is what they brought


walked on it today after about 27 hrs.


Close up, a couple inches away


extends out under doors to cover the remaining concrete right to paver stones. that part is still tacky and is 3/4 to 1" thick compared to inside 1/2". Outside pads sunk over the years and stone cover will take longer to set up out in the cold, up to twice as thick.


I think you could Google types of epoxy and find something maybe. And indoor applications would be less stressed than say a sidewalk or driveway, so the epoxy might not have to be the definitive best to hold up well and look good.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 6, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> No, the fuckers brought unmarked containers spray painted A & B. They used both in their mix. I'm sure they didn't make it from scratch, they probaby got it out of a 55 gal. drum at their location.
> 
> The owner came out with the contract last June and said his secret recipe was the best, better than Nature Stone, a company that runs nonstop TV commercials here. The guy I dealt with started in 1978.
> 
> ...


Won't the outside section allow moisture and humidity into the building through the permeable floor under the door? Wouldn't a sealed structure be better? Just curious. ..


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 6, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> No, the fuckers brought unmarked containers spray painted A & B. They used both in their mix. I'm sure they didn't make it from scratch, they probaby got it out of a 55 gal. drum at their location.
> 
> The owner came out with the contract last June and said his secret recipe was the best, better than Nature Stone, a company that runs nonstop TV commercials here. The guy I dealt with started in 1978.
> 
> ...


Ground up properly, you could hide Jimmy Hoffa in that


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 6, 2016)

I made a gravity bong out of a mountain dew bottle and a Tupperware container. It's like I'm a dumb teenager again.. My buddy shattered 2 oil rigs in the last week, his and my roommates, leaving this place with no way to dab. Being the shitty time of year it is, I'm broke, so I can't buy one. Maybe the fat red fucker will bring me one....yeah right..


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 6, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I made a gravity bong out of a mountain dew bottle and a Tupperware container. It's like I'm a dumb teenager again.. My buddy shattered 2 oil rigs in the last week, his and my roommates, leaving this place with no way to dab. Being the shitty time of year it is, I'm broke, so I can't buy one. Maybe the fat red fucker will bring me one....yeah right..


yup,sure do remember those days.mid nineties . tin foil for the screen.smdh


----------



## ovo (Dec 6, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Hoffa


Former Machus Red Fox, site of abduction. this is what it looks like today, at night. brother contracted up north, so turned in and snapped pic when visiting around halloween. still not sure exactly how aliens were involved.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 6, 2016)

natureboygrower said:


> yup,sure do remember those days.mid nineties . tin foil for the screen.smdh


I'm rockin a glass stem and ceramic nail in my mountain dew bottle. .lol. That's what age brings?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 6, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> No, the fuckers brought unmarked containers spray painted A & B. They used both in their mix. I'm sure they didn't make it from scratch, they probaby got it out of a 55 gal. drum at their location.
> 
> The owner came out with the contract last June and said his secret recipe was the best, better than Nature Stone, a company that runs nonstop TV commercials here. The guy I dealt with started in 1978.
> 
> ...


I have a buddy that used to be a mason. He talked about different epoxies used in dams and other structural stuff.

Its probably nothing special. Just a two part epoxy. I'll research it and see what I can find. I like the look of it.


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 6, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I'm rockin a glass stem and ceramic nail in my mountain dew bottle. .lol. That's what age brings?


shit,sounds sweet to me.fuck the new glass rig


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 6, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> No, the fuckers brought unmarked containers spray painted A & B. They used both in their mix. I'm sure they didn't make it from scratch, they probaby got it out of a 55 gal. drum at their location.
> 
> The owner came out with the contract last June and said his secret recipe was the best, better than Nature Stone, a company that runs nonstop TV commercials here. The guy I dealt with started in 1978.
> 
> ...


Looks great ...nice job I like it a lot


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 6, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I have a buddy that used to be a mason. He talked about different epoxies used in dams and other structural stuff.
> 
> Its probably nothing special. Just a two part epoxy. I'll research it and see what I can find. I like the look of it.


Please, let us know if you find out. I'll see what I can find. I'd like to put a channel in front of my garage doors for drainage, the pad shifted allowing water to drain back towards the door. This stuff wound be nice to fill it, rather than steel grates. Wonder if freezing water would break it apart? @tangerinegreen555


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 6, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Please, let us know if you find out. I'll see what I can find. I'd like to put a channel in front of my garage doors for drainage, the pad shifted allowing water to drain back towards the door. This stuff wound be nice to fill it, rather than steel grates. Wonder if freezing water would break it apart? @tangerinegreen555


Will do.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 6, 2016)

Yeah Ollie had an epic meltdown it was quite amusing ....even though I had a stern warning in my convo box this morning for my mad photoshopping skills ....it's obvious olli felt the bitch button ...oops I mean the report button would make things go away ....smh



He's still being an ass over in the thread titled ..Watering...as we speak Once again towards WB 

Off I go


----------



## neosapien (Dec 6, 2016)

I've successfully discovered another female. 4/10 so far. I fear that's gonna be the ratio though. Gonna transplant this one then call it a good night's work.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 6, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I've successfully discovered another female. 4/10 so far. I fear that's gonna be the ratio though. Gonna transplant this one then call it a good night's work.


What you growing neo ??


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 6, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I've successfully discovered another female. 4/10 so far. I fear that's gonna be the ratio though. Gonna transplant this one then call it a good night's work.


You did better than me on my latest hunt. 3 girls out of 13 seeds of DJ Short's Blueberry. I'm usually really lucky with the m/f ratio, so I was due some shitty odds. But one of those girls produced amazing buds, so I made three moms of the pheno and it's off the the races...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 6, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Yeah Ollie had an epic meltdown it was quite amusing ....even though I had a stern warning in my convo box this morning for my mad photoshopping skills ....it's obvious olli felt the bitch button ...oops I mean the report button would make things go away ....smh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny. Reported you but at the same time has called me every name in the book.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 6, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> What you growing neo ??


Kosher Kush. In an organic supersoil that I tweaked from subcool's recipe a while back. 




tyler.durden said:


> You did better than me on my latest hunt. 3 girls out of 13 seeds of DJ Short's Blueberry. I'm usually really lucky with the m/f ratio, so I was due some shitty odds. But one of those girls produced amazing buds, so I made three moms of the pheno and it's off the the races...


Yeah I was trying to go big or go home before we leave for Disneyworld late February. I started with 30 seeds and had 100% success using the paper towel method. But then I suck at watering and lost a couple. Then I culled a few runts and was left with 10. I sucked at watering last time too and was left with 1 lol. So I'm doing good actually!


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 6, 2016)

Ok toodleoooooo




Spam complete


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 6, 2016)

What did I accomplish today? 

I paid my bills.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 6, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> View attachment 3847555 View attachment 3847556
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the pinkish purple shit?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 6, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Yeah Ollie had an epic meltdown it was quite amusing ....even though I had a stern warning in my convo box this morning for my mad photoshopping skills ....it's obvious olli felt the bitch button ...oops I mean the report button would make things go away ....smh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just got a warning for saying, "you're an idiot" to him. Yet his posts calling people "fuckface, "faggot", "fucktard", "asshole", "bitch" etc. all still riding in all their glory.

Incredible.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 6, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I just got a warning for saying, "you're an idiot" to him. Yet his posts calling people "fuckface, "faggot", "fucktard", "asshole", "bitch" etc. all still riding in all their glory.
> 
> Incredible.


No doubt and when I asked sunni about it I was told it was none of my business and I am not a staff member.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 6, 2016)

Oh and apparently I am a Nazi according to oliver.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 6, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I just got a warning for saying, "you're an idiot" to him. Yet his posts calling people "fuckface, "faggot", "fucktard", "asshole", "bitch" etc. all still riding in all their glory.
> 
> Incredible.


My thoughts exactly .....ive had so much content removed lately and it's quite puzzling to me when my photoshop photos are deleted when the person I photoshopped literally asked for me to do it ...funny part is mine was the guy with a somewhat penis looking head il admit that ...however... Once mine was deleted there was another members photoshop of the same guy same thread with a dick in the guys mouth rite above left for all to see/enjoy ...so idk bob 

I'm not saying nothing bad about the site or the mods cause I can push the limits and be a smart ass il also admit that but it seems like it's getting hard to have fun especially when the 12 year olds get on here try to be cool dishing it out but can't take it so they report ....smh..smh 

I woke to a warning myself today but in the mods defense I did post that pic about 47 times all deleted so il play nice for a while .....or change my vocab so the minors don't get offended ....cough olli ..sorry cold and flu season


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 6, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> No doubt and when I asked sunni about it I was told it was none of my business and I am not a staff member.


I tried that to on my last warning and got much the same result .....then to prove a point I reported the first minor incident involving my reporter and was told I was being rude .....I wish pin was around for advice on these things .....it doesn't hurt my feelings none ...nor do I have any hard feelings towards Sunni for doing her job .....I'm just puzzled about how people post what they do Scott free and I get called basically a smartass for asking about it .....it's okay I got lots of weed and a huge vocabulary to .....all good in my hood ....plus the mods have to put up with smart asses all day so I'm sure there's roll over smartassism involved in there warnings/messages New word ^^^


See my vocab is blossoming


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 6, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> I tried that to on my last warning and got much the same result .....then to prove a point I reported the first minor incident involving my reporter and was told I was being rude .....I wish pin was around for advice on these things .....it doesn't hurt my feelings none ...nor do I have any hard feelings towards Sunni for doing her job .....I'm just puzzled about how people post what they do Scott free and I get called basically a smartass for asking about it .....it's okay I got lots of weed and a huge vocabulary to .....all good in my hood ....plus the mods have to put up with smart asses all day so I'm sure there's roll over smartassism involved in there warnings/messages New word ^^^
> 
> 
> See my vocab is blossoming


It has been said oliver is a sock. Possibly a sock of a protected member.

Lol. I said member.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 6, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> No doubt and when I asked sunni about it I was told it was none of my business and I am not a staff member.


Lol! I love Sunni so much. She's a straight shooter, that's fo sho. You couldn't pay me enough to put up with you guys, so I do it for free...


----------



## neosapien (Dec 6, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> My thoughts exactly .....ive had so much content removed lately and it's quite puzzling to me when my photoshop photos are deleted when the person I photoshopped literally asked for me to do it ...funny part is mine was the guy with a somewhat penis looking head il admit that ...however... Once mine was deleted there was another members photoshop of the same guy same thread with a dick in the guys mouth rite above left for all to see/enjoy ...so idk bob
> 
> I'm not saying nothing bad about the site or the mods cause I can push the limits and be a smart ass il also admit that but it seems like it's getting hard to have fun especially when the 12 year olds get on here try to be cool dishing it out but can't take it so they report ....smh..smh
> 
> I woke to a warning myself today but in the mods defense I did post that pic about 47 times all deleted so il play nice for a while .....or change my vocab so the minors don't get offended ....cough olli ..sorry cold and flu season


In all fairness to the mods, and some clarifying to you, my original Photoshop penis-in-mouth pic was also deleted along with yours but somebody quoted me and I would bet the mods were just tired and plain old missed it. Unless of course you're talking about something else completely in which case I have no words of solace for you lol.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 6, 2016)

What was accomplished today; lots of bitching about moderation in a privately operated forum. 

Maybe y'all could try using the ignore button? It's worked wonders for me, to the point where I wish I could buy one for my real life!


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> What was accomplished today; lots of bitching about moderation in a privately operated forum.
> 
> Maybe y'all could try using the ignore button? It's worked wonders for me, to the point where I wish I could buy one for my real life!


I've never put anyone on ignore. I feel compelled to watch it all, from the inspirational posts to the car wrecks. It's especially difficult to ignore a good car wreck


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 6, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> I've never put anyone on ignore. I feel compelled to watch it all, from the inspirational posts to the car wrecks. It's especially difficult to ignore a good car wreck


I have a bad habit of being in them, so in the interest of self preservation...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 6, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> I've never put anyone on ignore. I feel compelled to watch it all, from the inspirational posts to the car wrecks. It's especially difficult to ignore a good car wreck


I have one member on ignore. I just couldn't stand it anymore. There was no car wrecks or anything of the sort from this member. No reason to keep watching.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 6, 2016)

So I guess another of today's accomplishments is that I haven't been banned! Yet!


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 6, 2016)

neosapien said:


> In all fairness to the mods, and some clarifying to you, my original Photoshop penis-in-mouth pic was also deleted along with yours but somebody quoted me and I would bet the mods were just tired and plain old missed it. Unless of course you're talking about something else completely in which case I have no words of solace for you lol.


Was your art neo but posted by another member well after you originally ....beautiful art by the way


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> What was accomplished today; lots of bitching about moderation in a privately operated forum.
> 
> Maybe y'all could try using the ignore button? It's worked wonders for me, *to the point where I wish I could buy one for my real life*!


Isn't that called a smart phone? Head down, totally involved, moving forward without any idea what's around you?


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 6, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Kosher Kush. In an organic supersoil that I tweaked from subcool's recipe a while back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you grown the kosher kush before ??? If so how'd you like it ??


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 6, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> I've never put anyone on ignore. I feel compelled to watch it all, from the inspirational posts to the car wrecks. It's especially difficult to ignore a good car wreck


Indeed the screeching tires rite before the BOOM is an attention grabber 

Or in a guy il call windels case just for example ...and obvious reasons ...no screeching just driving along foolishly over the speed limit not knowing how to drive in the first place do to being a completely incompetent idiot and bam ....I'm partial to the sudden explosions with no warning ...but a screech is cool to ....


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 6, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Isn't that called a smart phone? Head down, totally involved, moving forward without any idea what's around you?


GUILTY, as charged!


----------



## neosapien (Dec 6, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Have you grown the kosher kush before ??? If so how'd you like it ??


Yeah I grew it last go round rather lackadaisical on the cheap with leftover rockwool and leftover miscellaneous salt nutes. So it wasn't a very good benchmark. It still turned out well even with me being a jerk to her. Which I guess is a testament to her. So I'm pretty pumped to do it proper in my soil this go round.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 6, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Indeed the screeching tires rite before the BOOM is an attention grabber
> 
> Or in a guy il call windels case just for example ...and obvious reasons ...no screeching just driving along foolishly over the speed limit not knowing how to drive in the first place do to being a completely incompetent idiot and bam ....I'm partial to the sudden explosions with no warning ...but a screech is cool to ....


It was fun until I saw one where the guy didn't get out.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 6, 2016)

Today was a bust. I did some plant training, maybe 10% of what I should have and cut, well broke off, a couple clones and......that's it. Otherwise, wasted my day between this forum, looking up info on new growing methods and watching the Simpsons marathon. Now that I think about it, I don't think I've eaten since like 8 this morning.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> It was fun until I saw one where the guy didn't get out.


Ya strange you say that ....there's been two deaths near my lil country house in the last few weeks ....one was a woman last weekend ran off the road and hit a tree square killed her instantly and the other was a young boy who got shot in town while driving died behind the wheel and hit a tree ....very close to eachother though ....I live in the cuts so there's lots of roadside crosses and trees with flowers around em


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 6, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Yeah I grew it last go round rather lackadaisical on the cheap with leftover rockwool and leftover miscellaneous salt nutes. So it wasn't a very good benchmark. It still turned out well even with me being a jerk to her. Which I guess is a testament to her. So I'm pretty pumped to do it proper in my soil this go round.


I grow lots of kush for my patients and have always wondered about it that's why I ask ....if you remember keep me posted on how it turns out potency wise .....I ran some bubba kush this year18 of em and it was a last minute deal getting the beans ...turned out real nice and my patients really enjoy it for pain relief so il be running more very soon .

Interested in the kosher though


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 6, 2016)

Man, we can't see every post though we try most-times.
There's just an ass load of shit that gets by & if it's not reported odds are it might not get dealt with.
We're tryin boss.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 6, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Man, we can't see every post though we try most-times.
> There's just an ass load of shit that gets by & if it's not reported odds are it might not get dealt with.
> We're tryin boss.


Ssshhhh don't tell anyone ....but I usually know I'm acting like an ass and deserve a lil mod attention ...I getaway with a lot of shenanigans so like I said before I have no hard feelings towards any of you ...not even Sunni and she's the one who usually delivers the verbal spankins ...but like somebody mentioned earlier you couldn't pay me to mod our shenanigans .....however I do appreciate your explanation on how things work GWN .....peace and havea good night will see you all tomorrow and I hope all is good in your neck of the woods GW ...


---Inda


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 7, 2016)

neosapien said:


> What's the pinkish purple shit?


That would be purple codeine promethazine syrup mixed wit sprite



2nd pic

80mg oxycontin
2 10mg oxy (percocet)
3 soma 350 mg




Other pic was 12 2mg zannies spelling riu. Edit I spelled it with 11


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 7, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Won't the outside section allow moisture and humidity into the building through the permeable floor under the door? Wouldn't a sealed structure be better? Just curious. ..





WeedFreak78 said:


> Please, let us know if you find out. I'll see what I can find. I'd like to put a channel in front of my garage doors for drainage, the pad shifted allowing water to drain back towards the door. This stuff wound be nice to fill it, rather than steel grates. Wonder if freezing water would break it apart? @tangerinegreen555


It is porous. When the company owner came in June, he brought boxes of 1' square color samples. We poured water over them and it went right through to the bottom.
So freezing water shouldn't be an issue unless it backs up over the top making it slippy.
The stuff is a half inch thick. The only way to damage it is blunt force. You could smash it with a sledge or cut it with a masonry saw. It's as hard as rock because that's what it is. Normal use won't impact it.
There will be a half inch under garage door seals. I suppose it will be a minor cold air breech, but not wide open and you'd probably have to be laying there to notice it. There's also a flap seal on garage door bottom to help with that.

The whole theory was to resurface garage floor. It looks great and uniform again. There is a sealant you put on every few years, but they said I only would need that on the outside exposed part.
And 'sealant' isn't the correct word because it remains porous. You wash a car there and the water sinks through immediately and finds it's way down the slopes to the drains.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 7, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> It is porous. When the company owner came in June, he brought boxes of 1' square color samples. We poured water over them and it went right through to the bottom.
> So freezing water shouldn't be an issue unless it backs up over the top making it slippy.
> The stuff is a half inch thick. The only way to damage it is blunt force. You could smash it with a sledge or cut it with a masonry saw. It's as hard as rock because that's what it is. Normal use won't impact it.
> There will be a half inch under garage door seals. I suppose it will be a minor cold air breech, but not wide open and you'd probably have to be laying there to notice it. There's also a flap seal on garage door bottom to help with that.
> ...


It looks great! I love epoxy floors, they are very tough but can stain with hi acid products and by all means protect it from heat. dont let cigs burn out on the floor or cut metal without protecting the surface.

Nothing worse then having to walk by a f*ck up and be reminded up for years…..experience pays!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 7, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> It looks great! I love epoxy floors, they are very tough but can stain with hi acid products and by all means protect it from heat. dont let cigs burn out on the floor or cut metal without protecting the surface.
> 
> Nothing worse then having to walk by a f*ck up and be reminded up for years…..experience pays!


The guy said a customer called him one day complaining his stone was turning white. 
He went to the location and what turned white was where the tires went over it during the winter when they were salting the roads from snow.
They asked if he pressure washed it at least once a year and he said no.
The white was powdered road salt. 

Pressure wash restored the color.

Most of it is common sense. Avoid chemicals on floor and cover floor with tarp when using saws so sawdust doesn't ultimately go down the drains, etc.

They say anything will pressure wash out and the pressure washing won't etch it like it will those paver stones. Still, one should try to avoid problems.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 7, 2016)

Started some new paintings.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 7, 2016)

I got my post deleted by someone.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 7, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3847889 View attachment 3847890
> Started some new paintings.


It's for the children!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 7, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> It looks great! I love epoxy floors, they are very tough but can stain with hi acid products and by all means protect it from heat. dont let cigs burn out on the floor or cut metal without protecting the surface.
> 
> Nothing worse then having to walk by a f*ck up and be reminded up for years…..experience pays!


I had my garage floor epoxied, I didn't go with the commercial coating thickness, just the recommended residential thickness, I think they were 1/8" or 1/16" thick. Welding, dropping big wrenches, impact guns, axles, etc have F'ed it up beyond belief. Now I'm looking into how to repair the big chips and blisters.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 7, 2016)

This pic was posted in another thread and i almost made a comment about the person standing in the photo ......almost ....
Looks like a lady dressed in white holding a stick or something at quick glance .......








It's not


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2016)

not a damn thing.....







I make a helluva caucasian


----------



## neosapien (Dec 7, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> This pic was posted in another thread and i almost made a comment about the person standing in the photo ......almost ....View attachment 3847917
> Looks like a lady dressed in white holding a stick or something at quick glance .......
> 
> 
> ...


Almost looks like a Geisha silhouette.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 7, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> not a damn thing.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2016)

Amen GG. helluva Caucasian the salted caramel kahlua makes. I'll be surprised if that lot lasts til next week. we're in thew xmas drinking belt at work now. I'm stereo nazi and bing crosby aint getting a look in. I think we're buying cocktail ingredients tomorrow. shit is ON


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 7, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> not a damn thing.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the white thing on the neck of the Capt. Morgan's & the other clear bottle?
Electronic "anti-steal" device or something?

Edit: Now that I look closer I see both the Kahlua bottles have a red thingy too.

We don't see those around here (not that we're short on drunk thieves though).


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 7, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Almost looks like a Geisha silhouette.


I seen what I thought was a mini fupa and saggy boobs ....that's why I thought an old lady ......but I see what you mean as well .


I think il go back and comment on the person just for shits and giggles


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 7, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> This pic was posted in another thread and i almost made a comment about the person standing in the photo ......almost ....View attachment 3847917
> Looks like a lady dressed in white holding a stick or something at quick glance .......
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like she has a large squeege in right hand and a sextant in the left. Interesting gal, I wanna meet her


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What's the white thing on the neck of the Capt. Morgan's & the other clear bottle?
> Electronic "anti-steal" device or something?
> 
> Edit: Now that I look closer I see both the Kahlua bottles have a red thingy too.
> ...


yeah I live in a not so salubrious neighbourhood. shit man the condoms and meat have electronic tags as do most of the customers haha


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 7, 2016)

Sextant hanging off of shoulder.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 7, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> It was funny. Apparently he took issue with White's comments in the grow forum and followed him into TnT; thereby exposing himself and calling White nazi and shit. But just like old Adolph, Ollie made the classic mistake of opening up a second front


He is still at it.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 7, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> He is still at it.


Thought it got locked up ??


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 7, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Thought it got locked up ??


Different thread.

He suggested spinosad. I did the same and he thinks it has something to with him. Says he reported me for having his quotes in my sig. So I added the part where he reported me to my sig.

I have been recommending spinosad for a while.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 7, 2016)

What is said on the internet, stays on the internet.



*Forever. *


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 7, 2016)

@curious2garden, Ollie is offering to buy me a plane ticket to come see him. If he is sincere maybe we will have that beer.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 7, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What is said on the internet, stays on the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> *Forever. *


Got a link to the terms of service? I need to make sure I act within the rules.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 7, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> @curious2garden, Ollie is offering to buy me a plane ticket to come see him. If he is sincere maybe we will have that beer.


I knew something smelt bad in Cali ...that clears that up it's olli 

There better be an extra beer and chair if that did ever happend


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 7, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Got a link to the terms of service? I need to make sure I act within the *guidelines.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 7, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Got a link to the terms of service? I need to make sure I act within the rules.


All the way in the bottom right hand corner of any page.
*terms and rules*


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 7, 2016)

I've officially purchased all the ll bean.... everything.
in men's.

Your welcome assholes, I mean fam


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 7, 2016)

Even these ugly bastards

Pops >80yrs

He gets up to pee a dozen times a night (literally)
And has wounds on his diabetic feet. Pee hits everywhere but the toilet. He forgets(alzheimer) he has a mini potty a funnel etc etc
Lol

So I figure he'll sleep in these and being almost high tops they'll stay on...just hop up to piss and not infect his feet

Maybe


----------



## 420God (Dec 8, 2016)

So I found out why Pebbles doesn't want to leave the house. She decided that's where her nest was gonna be.

She managed to get a plastic bag up onto my kitchen cabinets to make a nest where she laid her first egg.

No idea if it's fertile but she has been hanging out with some of the wild pigeons and one has been trying to fly into the garage, might be her mate.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 8, 2016)

Sending out more testers.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 8, 2016)

Bought another truck because the price seemed great ....seems like Christmas time is the time to buy .....people needing money for presents I assume ...thats 7 fucking cars now so probably not the best purchase and I'm sure the wife is guna notice the strange huge 4wheel drive out in the driveway ....that's rite momma doesn't know yet .......morning guys and gals


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 8, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3848593 View attachment 3848594
> Sending out more testers.


Bob I can't barely see what that is cause I'm still half asleep and the light is fucking with my eyes in your pic .....looks like gold to me


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 8, 2016)

420God said:


> So I found out why Pebbles doesn't want to leave the house. She decided that's where her nest was gonna be.
> 
> She managed to get a plastic bag up onto my kitchen cabinets to make a nest where she laid her first egg.
> 
> No idea if it's fertile but she has been hanging out with some of the wild pigeons and one has been trying to fly into the garage, might be her mate.


I worked in a massive steel plant and the pigeons would fly through the truck doors and set up shop in there.

We liked them and would feed them, but the plant manager would come around and close the electric doors to keep them out. As soon as he'd leave we'd open the doors back up and let them come in.

It was a constant struggle between management and union to shelter the pigeons. He set cameras up to watch his doors, we'd knock them off target with a pole so he couldn't see shit. 

We liked those pigeons a lot more than the plant manager.


----------



## 420God (Dec 8, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I worked in a massive steel plant and the pigeons would fly through the truck doors and set up shop in there.
> 
> We liked them and would feed them, but the plant manager would come around and close the electric doors to keep them out. As soon as he'd leave we'd open the doors back up and let them come in.
> 
> ...


I'm in the same battle with the wife. Absolutely hates the bird in the house and the mess she makes so every morning I have to wake up before her and clean the house. Now that there's an egg even she can't kick her out.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 8, 2016)

I have a big bird Avery I built with boxes and perches the whole nine yards .....I had dove,quail,and a pair of pheasant in it and this last year a virus came through and wiped em out .....went to replace them and the store could no longer sale any birds because of the same problem .....now I have a super big nice empty Avery built for the sun to get in wrapped in wire and wire filled with manure .....hhhmmmmm what could a grower possibly use that for in a few months


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 8, 2016)

I rolled out of bed and barfed. Now it's off the parent teacher conference... Well At 1:45..


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 8, 2016)

farmerfischer said:


> I rolled out of bed and barfed. Now it's off the parent teacher conference... Well At 1:45..


Farm how you feeling ....suprised your alive thought the old lady killed you for insurance money last night by the sound of it


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 8, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Farm how you feeling ....suprised your alive thought the old lady killed you for insurance money last night by the sound of it


Nah!! I passed out.. She's my best friend again..lol..isn't bi-polar love grand


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 8, 2016)

UPDATE---so momma seen my new purchase in the driveway and to my suprise she's actually quite pleased with it .....I guess it's all my fast cars that she doesn't like ...saying things like my toys meaning cars are guna turn her into a widow blah blah blah ...I always reply I have amazing life insurance ....however a lifted Yukon is ok in her book .....guess she's never seen those terrible off-roading death compilations on the internet ....I'm afraid she likes it to much though cause she mentioned Christmas and how enjoyable and safe it looks for her and the kids ......well played momma........accomplishment --staying out of the dog house


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 8, 2016)

Been hiking amendments 50-80 pounds at a time. FML!


----------



## Maman123 (Dec 8, 2016)

I got lots of welding done on my truck. She's almost road ready


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 8, 2016)

Thought about getting one of these. Both wheels pull.

I worked on a farm the guy had one. I used to ride it to mend fences and stuff. He offered to sell it to me and I passed it up. I kick myself in the ass for not buying it.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 8, 2016)

Maman123 said:


> I got lots of welding done on my truck. She's almost road ready


The rusty raper ??


----------



## srh88 (Dec 8, 2016)

Did two small plumbing jobs then went home and switched trucks and got a shitload of stoned stone work done. Went through a half ton of sand and called it a day. Now I'm in traffic


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 8, 2016)

You can tell by the way I am leaning to hold the weight up. I got bad knees and this shit doesn't help.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 8, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Bought another truck because the price seemed great ....seems like Christmas time is the time to buy .....people needing money for presents I assume ...thats* 7 fucking cars* now so probably not the best purchase and I'm sure the wife is guna notice the strange huge 4wheel drive out in the driveway ....that's rite momma doesn't know yet .......morning guys and gals


Are they all registered or some non-op? If all reg thats a fucking fortune annually in Calif


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 8, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Are they all registered or some non-op? If all reg thats a fucking fortune annually in Calif


For the taxes or registration?

Here taxes are due when you register them. If you sell it Jan 1 you still owe for the whole year.


----------



## Maman123 (Dec 8, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> The rusty raper ??


Not quite strong enough to carry your overweight mom tho


----------



## Maman123 (Dec 8, 2016)

420God said:


> So I found out why Pebbles doesn't want to leave the house. She decided that's where her nest was gonna be.
> 
> She managed to get a plastic bag up onto my kitchen cabinets to make a nest where she laid her first egg.
> 
> No idea if it's fertile but she has been hanging out with some of the wild pigeons and one has been trying to fly into the garage, might be her mate.


U own a fucking pidgeon? Holy crap? Did u have her since she was little? ?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 8, 2016)

Bored at work so I made a quick doodle for you guys.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 8, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> For the taxes or registration?
> 
> Here taxes are due when you register them. If you sell it Jan 1 you still owe for the whole year.


Annual reg has a shit load of costs within the breakdown of the "reg fee". Even after say 15 yrs it'll still cost at least $150/vehicle. Trucks also get dinged a "commercial" fee unless you have a semi-perm camper shell on it


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 8, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Are they all registered or some non-op? If all reg thats a fucking fortune annually in Calif


Yes sir all can be driven ....but a few of those are classics so I got special insurance and can only drive em so much per year ....but all are tagged and insured ....funny thing is I just Smogged two of the newer ones and got that out of the way and got two more DMV letters for reg at my desk this morning ....but four of those are registered at my ranch so I don't have to smog thankfully ...there's a few places in Cali that you don't have to smog ...I'd like to eventually register all of my cars at that address......save some $$$ on smog fees


----------



## Maman123 (Dec 8, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Yes sir all can be driven ....but a few of those are classics so I got special insurance and can only drive em so much per year ....but all are tagged and insured ....funny thing is I just Smogged two of the newer ones and got that out of the way and got two more DMV letters for reg at my desk this morning ....but four of those are registered at my ranch so I don't have to smog thankfully ...there's a few places in Cali that you don't have to smog ...I'd like to eventually register all of my cars at that address......save some $$$ on smog fees


But first u need to move out of ur moms basement


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 8, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Annual reg has a shit load of costs within the breakdown of the "reg fee". Even after say 15 yrs it'll still cost at least $150/vehicle. Trucks also get dinged a "commercial" fee unless you have a semi-perm camper shell on it


That sucks. 

Taxes are cheap here. You can get the value lowered if you show blemishes on the vehicle. They go by the sale price. They changed the law to where it was a minimum of $1000. Lol. Too many people buying newer vehicles for 4-500 bucks.

My last vehicle the dealer wrote down about half what I actually paid.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 8, 2016)

Maman123 said:


> But first u need to move out of ur moms basement


Ollie? Is that you?

You are obliviously a sock. New members don't venture into toke and talk and bust balls.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 8, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Ollie? Is that you?
> 
> You are obliviously a sock. New members don't venture into toke and talk and bust balls.


Pretty sure it's mainliner.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 8, 2016)

Maman123 said:


> But first u need to move out of ur moms basement


REPORTED !!!!! for being a complete moron and unoriginal ...I taught you that line mama man .....


Pretty sure the TOS here says your a dumb ass and not allowed


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 8, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Pretty sure it's mainliner.


Looks like Ollie was banned so just made me wonder because inda gave him shit too. I guess if it was Ollie he would be busting my balls to.

You guys remember that random dude that called me out and gave me his address? Wonder if that who Ollie was?


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 8, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Pretty sure it's mainliner.


It's the guy I photoshopped into a penis at his request then he cried about it to the ...you know who's ...


He's a reporter for Riu


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 8, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> REPORTED !!!!! for being a complete moron and unoriginal ...I taught you that line mama man .....
> 
> 
> Pretty sure the TOS here says your a dumb ass and not allowed


*you're. Just kidding.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 8, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> That sucks.
> 
> Taxes are cheap here. You can get the value lowered if you show blemishes on the vehicle. They go by the sale price. They changed the law to where it was a minimum of $1000. Lol. Too many people buying newer vehicles for 4-500 bucks.
> 
> My last vehicle the dealer wrote down about half what I actually paid.


We do that for peer to peer sales, but that only decreases the sales tax, no effect on reg fees. A few years ago I sold one of my extra cars to a gal at work whose hubby had just DUI totaled the family car. The car was worth around $2K I sold it to her for 500 and declared sales price as 200. She just had to pay sales tax on 200 so around, $14.00


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 8, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> We do that for peer to peer sales, but that only decreases the sales tax, no effect on reg fees. A few years ago I sold one of my extra cars to a gal at work whose hubby had just DUI totaled the family car. The car was worth around $2K I sold it to her for 500 and declared sales price as 200. She just had to pay sales tax on 200 so around, $14.00


Man you guys have a lot of fees then. Its less than $100-150 a year on two vehicles for me. That's taxes and registration.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 8, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> We do that for peer to peer sales, but that only decreases the sales tax, no effect on reg fees. A few years ago I sold one of my extra cars to a gal at work whose hubby had just DUI totaled the family car. The car was worth around $2K I sold it to her for 500 and declared sales price as 200. She just had to pay sales tax on 200 so around, $14.00


Yeah someone was telling me the dmv here in my part of Cali got wise to that and it's hard to go lower than 500 if it's not bought from a family member.....lots of 200$ Cars being sold I guess ...lol...


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 8, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Man you guys have a lot of fees then. Its less than $100-150 a year on two vehicles for me. That's taxes and registration.


One of my current vehicles is an '86 F250 4x4 annual reg fee on it alone is $264


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 8, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> One of my current vehicles is an '86 F250 4x4 annual reg fee on it alone is $264


Wow. I pay $80 something for a 150.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 8, 2016)

looked into requirements for a work permit in mexico.

never too soon to prepare.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 8, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Wow. I pay $80 something for a 150.


Yep, and its a 30 yr old truck FFS


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 8, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> One of my current vehicles is an '86 F250 4x4 annual reg fee on it alone is $264


Dude ....where are you mine are anywhere from 86 or so to 120 that's it ....still adds up having a bunch though ....250 bucks...now I see why you quoted me about reg fees


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 8, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> One of my current vehicles is an '86 F250 4x4 annual reg fee on it alone is $264


That sucks. I have an 08 van that cost a fraction of that.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 8, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Dude ....where are you mine are anywhere from 86 or so to 120 that's it ....still adds up having a bunch though ....250 bucks...now I see why you quoted me about reg fees


SLO county


----------



## 420God (Dec 8, 2016)

Maman123 said:


> U own a fucking pidgeon? Holy crap? Did u have her since she was little? ?


Yes, I have 2 actually. One can fly and one can't. Had them both before they got flight feathers.


----------



## 420God (Dec 8, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> SLO county


Glad registration is cheap here. I'd go broke having to register all my trucks and trailers at your prices.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 8, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> SLO county


I'm in calaveras and stanislaus ....reg wise cause two different houses


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 8, 2016)

420God said:


> Yes, I have 2 actually. One can fly and one can't. Had them both before they got flight feathers.


I do the same with lil doves that fall from my barns rafters ...il hand raise and keep em ....only have two now cause bird virus killed em last summer ....it sucked


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 8, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> I'm in calaveras and stanislaus ....reg wise cause two different houses


Ag counties and also Norcal. Apparently its cheaper north vs south and ag vs. non-ag. Which is kinda weird cuz SLO is primarily ag, tho its becoming a bedroom co.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 8, 2016)

Epoxy stone guy came back to remove paper from drain. They put in double stainless ring, double wax paper between rings and trowel epoxy right over it, then gently chip out around ring to open 1st time.

Can't tell it's there until you're over it.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 8, 2016)

I dismembered the 6 plants that weren't showing me their vagina lips. I still got 4 badass sluts though. 
My car is $36/yr and my truck is $62/yr. Fyi. Ok whatever, I'm feeling a little sad and a little vulnerable right now after murdering those plants and I just wanted to talk manly talk with you guys.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 8, 2016)

The VA just saw things my way & now due to my new rating the registration on my 1 ton ford went from around $300 (for 2 years) to zero.
Thanks Uncle Sammy - all those years of substandard wages has at least a minuscule benefit.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 8, 2016)

Maman123 said:


> But first u need to move out of ur moms basement


Oh my YER a funny one ....I'd show you how it's done but you report when shit starts getting good ....I still have the photoshop pics and can make more .....however YER not worth a turtle to me so you and YER second grade insults are like a wet fart .....not funny and full of shit


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 8, 2016)

I just checked and it looks like our boy Ollie got banned lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 8, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I just checked and it looks like our boy Ollie got banned lol


Apparently socks can't hang with the big boys.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 9, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Apparently socks can't hang with the big boys.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 9, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I just checked and it looks like our boy Ollie got banned lol


That was fast .....still trying to figure out Maman123 .....for some strange reason I think he's a legit old member noob who forgot his old name due to stupidity alone .....nobody could even pretend to be as dumb as him .....it's for real dumbassness with that one guys


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 9, 2016)

Morning guys and gals didn't get much sleep last night ..took the fam to see all the twinkling lights and halfway home the oldest boy started complaining about his stomach .....so any parents could imagine why I didn't sleep last night ...without going into detail he was firing on both cylinders.....both with blown head gaskets ..


Oh my the joys of parenthood


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 9, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Morning guys and gals didn't get much sleep last night ..took the fam to see all the twinkling lights and halfway home the oldest boy started complaining about his stomach .....so any parents could imagine why I didn't sleep last night ...without going into detail he was firing on both cylinders.....both with blown head gaskets ..
> 
> 
> Oh my the joys of parenthood


LMAO! One year the whole house got a virus. A bad one. The one where you sit on the toilette and hold a bucket. We only had one bathroom at the time due to renovations. It was not pretty.

We laugh about it now. 2-3 people all trying to shit and puke at the same time. 

The worse is when you get it along with the kids but you still have to gut it out and take care of them.


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 9, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> LMAO! One year the whole house got a virus. A bad one. The one where you sit on the toilette and hold a bucket. We only had one bathroom at the time due to renovations. It was not pretty.
> 
> We laugh about it now. 2-3 people all trying to shit and puke at the same time.
> 
> The worse is when you get it along with the kids but you still have to gut it out and take care of them.


I remember that. Being sick as a DOG but having to change (sick) diapers too. And they're bawling and sick too. the WORST


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 9, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> LMAO! One year the whole house got a virus. A bad one. The one where you sit on the toilette and hold a bucket. We only had one bathroom at the time due to renovations. It was not pretty.
> 
> We laugh about it now. 2-3 people all trying to shit and puke at the same time.
> 
> The worse is when you get it along with the kids but you still have to gut it out and take care of them.


Knocking on wood hoping that very last part doesn't happen .....been there as well ....so far it's just him so fingers crossed ....I'd rather it be me than him obviously but please God just one at a time ....that's my Christmas wish now ....lol


----------



## neosapien (Dec 9, 2016)

I was all being a man like you guys and preparing a rack of ribs, to go in the crockpot, cuz I'm a baller on a limited time schedule, and I cut my left pointer finger pretty fucking good opening the package lol. Right in front of my daughter. She started crying. It warmed my heart to know she cares about me. But then I got lightheaded and sat down. Feeling ok now. I've accomplished quite a bit of man stuff today.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 9, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I was all being a man like you guys and preparing a rack of ribs, to go in the crockpot, cuz I'm a baller on a limited time schedule, and I cut my left pointer finger pretty fucking good opening the package lol. Right in front of my daughter. She started crying. It warmed my heart to know she cares about me. But then I got lightheaded and sat down. Feeling ok now. I've accomplished quite a bit of man stuff today.


Damn bro, I hope it's not bad. Spray it with wd 40 and wrap it with duct tape. That's real manly there.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 9, 2016)

Lol, Spray it with WD40.

Now that's some funny stuff there.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 9, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Lol, Spray it with WD40.
> 
> Now that's some funny stuff there.


Its a mans version of neosporin and a band-aid lol


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 9, 2016)

There’s a reason for everything; She’ll love you for it!

Edit: hope it’s not too bad.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Indacouch (Dec 9, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I was all being a man like you guys and preparing a rack of ribs, to go in the crockpot, cuz I'm a baller on a limited time schedule, and I cut my left pointer finger pretty fucking good opening the package lol. Right in front of my daughter. She started crying. It warmed my heart to know she cares about me. But then I got lightheaded and sat down. Feeling ok now. I've accomplished quite a bit of man stuff today.


Was it at least a sharp knife so it went to the bone quickly ???


There's a knife thread recently opened .....actually never mind that's not something you'd enjoy ATM .....if it's painful just stab yourself in the foot with a dull fork ,it will make you forget about the finger issue ....

At least you can still flip mother fuckers off pain free ......always a bright side


----------



## neosapien (Dec 9, 2016)

It was a pretty clean cut with a sharp knife. Doesn't really hurt much buts it's centered directly on the joint so it's gonna be a motherfucker to heal. A little sore. I cleaned it with dish soap and put triple antibiotic ointment on it. I have a terrible track record with finger infections so hopefully I got it in time. Time will tell. Those ribs smell good though. Gonna finish them in the oven. Or on broil.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 9, 2016)

neosapien said:


> It was a pretty clean cut with a sharp knife. Doesn't really hurt much buts it's centered directly on the joint so it's gonna be a motherfucker to heal. A little sore. I cleaned it with dish soap and put triple antibiotic ointment on it. I have a terrible track record with finger infections so hopefully I got it in time. Time will tell. Those ribs smell good though. Gonna finish them in the oven. Or on broil.


Super glue it. It works.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 9, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Super glue it. It works.


That liquid band aid shit is a joke compared to super glue ....I usually have to resort to electrical tape over plastic if I'm out with limited supplies ...but super glue is a definate go otherwise


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 9, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Super glue it. It works.


It does work well as long as you can keep it from bleeding when you're trying to glue it.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 9, 2016)

neosapien said:


> It was a pretty clean cut with a sharp knife. Doesn't really hurt much buts it's centered directly on the joint so it's gonna be a motherfucker to heal. A little sore. I cleaned it with dish soap and put triple antibiotic ointment on it. I have a terrible track record with finger infections so hopefully I got it in time. Time will tell. Those ribs smell good though. Gonna finish them in the oven. Or on broil.


I would suggest the broiler, you just gotta keep an eye on em. I've made killer steaks in the toaster oven, under the broiler! My buddy was really impressed with that method. I told him "Meh, you just gotta know what you're doing fucker bitch"


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 9, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I would suggest the broiler, you just gotta keep an eye on em. I've made killer steaks in the toaster oven, under the broiler! My buddy was really impressed with that method. I told him "Meh, you just gotta know what you're doing fucker bitch"


LOL to stop the bleeding????

was my first thought


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 9, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It does work well as long as you can keep it from bleeding when you're trying to glue it.


Epinephrine helps if you can get it.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 9, 2016)

neosapien said:


> ...I have a terrible track record with finger infections so hopefully I got it in time. Time will tell. Those ribs smell good though. Gonna finish them in the oven. Or on broil.


Where have you been placing your fingers to contract such frequent infections?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 9, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Where have you been placing your fingers to contract such frequent infections?


Lol.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 9, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Where have you been placing your fingers to contract such frequent infections?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 9, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


I had a neighbor that was a male nurse. During a dirty conversation one time I asked him if he licked snatch. He told me no and I asked why. It was explained after seeing green, yellow and other colored leakage, some of different viscosity that you would never want to lick one again.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 9, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Where have you been placing your fingers to contract such frequent infections?


Going in dirty with open wounds. On swimming pool filters of course. No, really.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 9, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> It was explained after seeing green, yellow and other colored leakage,


that just adds flavor


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 9, 2016)

Was guna eat dinner ....il wait a bit now thanks @srh88

And @whitebb2727


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 9, 2016)

New roommate and her dad just came in for dinner.. I'm hiding in my room 'sick' 

I will say I'm sick of all the porn sites playing the same videos where is the new stuff

Looking for hot long dark haired tan brunette in her twenties bangs Inda on his quad

This internet sucks


----------



## srh88 (Dec 9, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> New roommate and her dad just came in for dinner.. I'm hiding in my room 'sick'
> 
> I will say I'm sick of all the porn sites playing the same videos where is the new stuff
> 
> ...


well, how does the new roommate look?


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 9, 2016)

Still got the multi colored vaginal discharge scenario in my mind .....or I'd be intrigued about SRH lady post above .....but il pass


----------



## v.s one (Dec 9, 2016)

Expanded the grow Op .


----------



## srh88 (Dec 9, 2016)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3849884 Expanded the grow Op .


----------



## v.s one (Dec 9, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


Thank you. Looks good now. In a month there is going to be a inch soil on the floor.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 9, 2016)

srh88 said:


> well, how does the new roommate look?


Fits the bill minus the long hair now.. Also I need the rent so I can't go down that road. And she fucks cops so that should help at some point.. Also I'm def going to do it we both know it.. But not going to happen... It's happening..nah.. Oh yeah

 
I'm torn


She will be too

But in all honesty no, Tits are fake and she's from a rough loud area so I can hardly stand her. Again I need the rent


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 9, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Fits the bill minus the long hair now.. Also I need the rent so I can't go down that road. And she fucks cops so that should help at some point.. Also I'm def going to do it we both know it.. But not going to happen... It's happening..nah.. Oh yeah
> 
> View attachment 3849947
> I'm torn
> ...


Is that a herpes blister?


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 9, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Is that a herpes blister?


Funny you'd say that... But I herd it was a rumor

Will report back


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 9, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Funny you'd say that... But I herd it was a rumor
> 
> Will report back


Don't go in commando


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 9, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Don't go in commando


What do I look like some kinda pussy? How the fuck else am I going to be able to find out if she has it or not


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 9, 2016)

srh88 said:


> that just adds flavor


You sir are a Gif Master.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 10, 2016)

Well I'm off to bed the lil guy finally got some relief from his stomach after I took him to the doc today so that's good ......both boys are asleep so I'm guna go see if momma feels like playing hide the salami........good night guys and gals talk to y'all tomorrow 
--Inda


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 10, 2016)

Pissing unclefuck off..
God my life is boring.
Resorted to name calling.
Man I'm an as whole


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 10, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Well I'm off to bed the lil guy finally got some relief from his stomach after I took him to the doc today so that's good ......both boys are asleep so I'm guna go see if momma feels like playing hide the salami........good night guys and gals talk to y'all tomorrow
> --Inda


Get one in for me too please


----------



## ovo (Dec 10, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Tits are fake and she's from a rough loud area so I can hardly stand her.


She prolly has you on nanny cam sneaking into her room to take a picture of her picture.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 10, 2016)

ovo said:


> She prolly has you on nanny cam sneaking into her room to take a picture of her picture.


Thought they stopped printing pictures once the Internet really got going


----------



## 420God (Dec 10, 2016)

And now she has 2 eggs.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 10, 2016)

It's 24f out so obviously I'm gonna accomplish wearing my robe around the house for half a day. Also trying to decide if I slept on my finger funny or if I need to cut it off due to infection.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 10, 2016)

neosapien said:


> It's 24f out so obviously I'm gonna accomplish wearing my robe around the house for half a day. Also trying to decide if I slept on my finger funny or if I need to cut it off due to infection.


Should have used the wd40 bro..


----------



## neosapien (Dec 10, 2016)

jerryb73 said:


> Should have used the wd40 bro..


All I could find was pb blaster!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 10, 2016)

Blaster is usually better imo.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 10, 2016)

neosapien said:


> All I could find was pb blaster!


parting gifts from work


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 10, 2016)

I'm sick as hell but i still gotta finish this new flower room and I'll probably end up out salting all night too. So far tho my only accomplishment has been alot of whining about being sick.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2016)

neosapien said:


> All I could find was pb blaster!









I wonder what they will call the unleaded formula


----------



## neosapien (Dec 10, 2016)

PB&J Blaster?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2016)

neosapien said:


> PB&J Blaster?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 10, 2016)

Kroil is better than PB Blaster


----------



## dangledo (Dec 10, 2016)

bubble, breakfast, and beer.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2016)

Fed my new grow room pet


----------



## neosapien (Dec 10, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Fed my new grow room pet
> View attachment 3850309


I hear they're voracious predators of stink bugs too. Do you guys have them out there?


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 10, 2016)

dangledo said:


> View attachment 3850225
> bubble, breakfast, and beer.
> 
> View attachment 3850227


Latkes? Nice


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 10, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Fed my new grow room pet
> View attachment 3850309


I had in my grow last year. I found it outside and brought it in. Sneaky little fucker was always hiding from me. 

His name was the Mantis from Atlantis!


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 10, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Fed my new grow room pet
> View attachment 3850309


Seems like there use to be more around when I was a kid .....cool to see a big one like that .....I had a few around the ranch this year all little guys though .......one was on top of my tire when I was leaving and thankfully I noticed it before I left .......I moved him to SShaze mountain


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 10, 2016)

Did a little spec work for a new bar going to make them some glass furniture I recon.. Their menus dope..


----------



## srh88 (Dec 10, 2016)

Finished my stone work. Just got to point it all in now.. I'll snap a pic when I'm back there again. And I also did a freebie job for some awesome lady I met this morning.. fixed a faucet. I was at the gas station getting food and tea and only had hundreds on me. When I gave the cashier person the hundred she said she couldn't break it. So the lady was like well Ill pay for it. Couldn't do it so I hit the ATM machine. But I caught her in the parking lot and thanked her and gave her a card. 
Little kindness is hard to find nowadays and I landed a new customer


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 10, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Fed my new grow room pet
> View attachment 3850309


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I hear they're voracious predators of stink bugs too. Do you guys have them out there?


Yup and apparently they enjoy crickets! I'm hoping the babies like thrips.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 10, 2016)

I've been wrenching on the deathmobile since it was light out enough to see. I just stopped in while I eat a quick lunch and recharge my mp3 player. I got nearly all the body bolts off, I installed the drivers side vent window and installed some window and door handles. I also swept up about 20lbs of rat shit out of the cab.

The steering column is going to be a bitch to remove apparently.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 10, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> I've been wrenching on the deathmobile since it was light out enough to see. I just stopped in while I eat a quick lunch and recharge my mp3 player. I got nearly all the body bolts off, I installed the drivers side vent window and installed some window and door handles. I also swept up about 20lbs of rat shit out of the cab.
> 
> The steering column is going to be a bitch to remove apparently.


Hate replacing the steering column/box on vehicles my 1960 ford was notorious for that ....finally just bought a new set up after doing the junk yard switch half a dozen times ....GL


----------



## 420God (Dec 10, 2016)

Just finished chopping up another bale of hay into bedding. Got a little video this time so you can see the machine I'm feeding it into.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 10, 2016)

420God said:


> Just finished chopping up another bale of hay into bedding. Got a little video this time so you can see the machine I'm feeding it into.


Don't slip lol!


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 10, 2016)

420God said:


> Just finished chopping up another bale of hay into bedding. Got a little video this time so you can see the machine I'm feeding it into.


Reminds me of the Movie "Fargo"


----------



## Maman123 (Dec 10, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


>





Singlemalt said:


>


Great song


----------



## Maman123 (Dec 10, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> LMAO! One year the whole house got a virus. A bad one. The one where you sit on the toilette and hold a bucket. We only had one bathroom at the time due to renovations. It was not pretty.
> 
> We laugh about it now. 2-3 people all trying to shit and puke at the same time.
> 
> The worse is when you get it along with the kids but you still have to gut it out and take care of them.


Outside it is .


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 10, 2016)

Maman123 said:


> Great song


This song reminds me of when I lived right next to Lodi for 5 yrs. 




And this song reminds me of right this second




My chauffeur(designated driver)wouldn't drive my ass to the riu bbq going on right now because it's raining and cold


----------



## srh88 (Dec 10, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> This song reminds me of when I lived right next to Lodi for 5 yrs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my favorite ccr song.. 





sorry to hear about your ride situation.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 10, 2016)

srh88 said:


> my favorite ccr song..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a good one.
And thx bro! It sucks. It's my stupid doing though. I almost convinced myself to leave and go about 30 min ago, but i have to be a good boy with a suspended license


----------



## Maman123 (Dec 10, 2016)

My Fav is looking out my backdoor. Somone plz post it


----------



## srh88 (Dec 10, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> That is a good one.
> And thx bro! It sucks. It's my stupid doing though. I almost convinced myself to leave and go about 30 min ago, but i have to be a good boy with a suspended license


when i got mine i had to pay a shitload of money to keep my license.. but its doable! lol. 13k more than what the fine would of been if i lost it


----------



## Maman123 (Dec 10, 2016)

So as far as accomplishments I welded more on my truck . I'm just about done!


----------



## Maman123 (Dec 10, 2016)

How did u guys get a suspended lic?


----------



## srh88 (Dec 10, 2016)

Maman123 said:


> How did u guys get a suspended lic?


your mom had our vehicles over the weight limit. citation and loss of license


----------



## Maman123 (Dec 10, 2016)

srh88 said:


> your mom had our vehicles over the weight limit. citation and loss of license


Dude , that was a good one, no bs


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 10, 2016)

srh88 said:


> when i got mine i had to pay a shitload of money to keep my license.. but its doable! lol. 13k more than what the fine would of been if i lost it


It's a mando 30day suspension here, no matter what. No restrictions nothing. In about 28 days, i should be able to get through life with a restricted to and from work, programs, jail etc. for a minute.


----------



## Maman123 (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Indagrow (Dec 10, 2016)

Maman123 said:


> So as far as accomplishments I welded more on my truck . I'm just about done!


Let's see these welds bruh, pretty bitter in the SS to be throwing them down are you in a garage?


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 10, 2016)

Maman123 said:


> How did u guys get a suspended lic?


Because i'm a derelict


----------



## Maman123 (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Maman123 (Dec 10, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Let's see these welds bruh, pretty bitter in the SS to be throwing them down are you in a garage?


Tell me about it! A bit nipple out. Almost done. Gotta get her done b4 snow falls almost done. Tommorow I'm going and picking up some hose clamps, a section of fuel line and some rubber hose. Getting my gas tank up tommorow. Then weld the tiny leak in my dads el caminos exhaust


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 10, 2016)

Maman123 said:


> Tell me about it! A bit nipple out. Almost done. Gotta get her done b4 snow falls almost done. Tommorow I'm going and picking up some hose clamps, a section of fuel line and some rubber hose. Getting my gas tank up tommorow. Then weld the tiny leak in my dads el caminos exhaust


You ever weld tinfoil to glass? Two pieces of dogshit together?


----------



## srh88 (Dec 10, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> It's a mando 30day suspension here, no matter what. No restrictions nothing. In about 28 days, i should be able to get through life with a restricted to and from work, programs, jail etc. for a minute.


here its a year suspension and 72 hours in jail.. but good lawyer won. did the 72 hours though.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 10, 2016)

srh88 said:


> here its a year suspension and 72 hours in jail.. but good lawyer won. did the 72 hours though.


Oh fuck bro, 1 yr suspension For #1? And I thought Ca was bad. Wow


----------



## srh88 (Dec 10, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh fuck bro, 1 yr suspension For #1? And I thought Ca was bad. Wow


yeah i think its around #3 youre looking at state time here


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 10, 2016)

srh88 said:


> here its a year suspension and 72 hours in jail.. but good lawyer won. did the 72 hours though.


I had a mando 180 suspension shit sucked.. I would have been fucked if I was single instead I just developed a bunch of resentment towords my now ex, no idea why haha


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 10, 2016)

srh88 said:


> yeah i think its around #3 youre looking at state time here


4 of them within 10yrs is a felony here.
Priors use to only last 8yrs, like that wasn't long enough.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 10, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> 4 of them within 10yrs is a felony here


lol thats crazy


----------



## Maman123 (Dec 10, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> You ever weld tinfoil to glass? Two pieces of dogshit together?


Oh Ya that's Wat I been using lol


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 10, 2016)

Maman123 said:


> Tell me about it! A bit nipple out. Almost done. Gotta get her done b4 snow falls almost done. Tommorow I'm going and picking up some hose clamps, a section of fuel line and some rubber hose. Getting my gas tank up tommorow. Then weld the tiny leak in my dads el caminos exhaust


Very redundant but I understand what you're saying. SS isn't due for snow for a bit


----------



## Maman123 (Dec 10, 2016)

Idc how redundent. I'm acknowledging what your saying


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 10, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> I had a mando 180 suspension shit sucked.. I would have been fucked if I was single instead I just developed a bunch of resentment towords my now ex, no idea why haha


I repeatedly put my Ex through some fucked up shit because of this crap before. You'd think i would have learned by now fuck.


----------



## Maman123 (Dec 10, 2016)

When r they talking snow? Do u kno?


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 10, 2016)

Maman123 said:


> Oh Ya that's Wat I been using lol


I sware to god, i used to be able to do it with 60series rod. Yeah, I used to be pretty good  certified 18ga up to 1/2" plate. All welds, all positions. I've been wanting to pick up a buzz box just to play again


----------



## Maman123 (Dec 10, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I sware to god, i used to be able to do it with 60series rod. Yeah, I used to be pretty good  certified 18ga up to 1/2" plate. All welds, all positions. I've been wanting to pick up a buzz box just to play again


U sound like u know Wat it talking about. I just learned. I'm using a 110 mig .25 wire 3 16th plates


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 10, 2016)

Maman123 said:


> When r they talking snow? Do u kno?


Thy be speakin on snw auh Sven daze from today bra


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 10, 2016)

Maman123 said:


> U sound like u know Wat it talking about. I just learned. I'm using a 110 mig .25 wire 3 16th plates


Right on. 
You certify in arc, and you are certified in mig around here. Stick is funner


----------



## Maman123 (Dec 10, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Thy be speakin on snw auh Sven daze from today bra


Gotcha. Just curious, what town -city u next to?


----------



## Maman123 (Dec 10, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Right on.
> You certify in arc, and you are certified in mig around here. Stick is funner


I'll keep it in mind , a lot of guys from my highschool r welders now. And I hear welders get paid well.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 10, 2016)

Maman123 said:


> I'll keep it in mind , a lot of guys from my highschool r welders now. And I hear welders get paid well.


Now your talking about the work your doing on your Toyota with the frame rot/rust issues that you paid what for again ????


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 10, 2016)

Well didn't accomplish much today relaxed with my family and ate pizza ,thankfully the lil guy seems to be feeling better .......however some of you may know I have two properties my ranch in the middle of no where with a mile long private dirt drive to get to it and my house in town but it's still country just closer to town and yes there are a few neighbors but I've known em my whole life ...there about 40 miles apart and I'm guna sell my house here that's near town in the next few years .....anyways were staying here cause the lil guy had doc appointments and it's easier to get stuff and for the wife to shop bla bla bla bla ....well I raked all my leafs today and some kids in a truck think that it's fun to drive through my enormous leaf pile ....ok ok I was a kid once to but 4 times is a little excessive and yes it's country area but the leafs are making a mess from there shenanigans ........SO!! Here's what I did ,I was guna put nails but thought Nah il end up getting them myself ....so I found 4 solid gray stone blocks used for foundation work and strategically placed them in my nice huge leaf pile about 25 minutes ago .......will report back if anything comes of it ......ssshhhhhhh don't tell momma she doesn't know ....told her I was going for a cigarette 



(Walking fast and whistling ) 
OPERATION --falling leaf has commenced ....round 5 ...keep y'all posted


----------



## doublejj (Dec 10, 2016)

roasted a pig today...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 10, 2016)

Oink oink oink
 
Accomplished a hell of a lot today on this drawing and sooo close to being done !


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> roasted a pig today...
> View attachment 3850647
> View attachment 3850646


Looks beautiful JJ


----------



## doublejj (Dec 10, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Looks beautiful JJ


you will have to attend the next one....


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Oink oink oink
> View attachment 3850656
> Accomplished a hell of a lot today on this drawing and sooo close to being done !


LOL that looks beautiful!!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> you will have to attend the next one....


I was hoping for this one, but got pneumonia, smh


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 10, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> LOL that looks beautiful!!


Thanks! I hope u feel better soon!


----------



## lokie (Dec 10, 2016)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Oink oink oink
> View attachment 3850656
> Accomplished a hell of a lot today on this drawing and sooo close to being done !


I like your work. This piece makes me think of this movie.






They are not similar I know but still that is what I think of.


----------



## Maman123 (Dec 10, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Now your talking about the work your doing on your Toyota with the frame rot/rust issues that you paid what for again ????


Part of the price I said I payed was spent on a bj from your mom


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 11, 2016)

Maman123 said:


> Part of the price I said I payed was spent on a bj from your mom


First off that makes absolutely no sense at all dumbass ...just remember I just tried to be somewhat cool with you and you fucked that up for good ....

You're just upset about me photoshopping you into a dick and revealing your balding ass as the little cry baby Riu reporter that you are .........further more the money you gave my so called mom for the BJ was well spent ....we pocketed most of it and paid your sister a few bucks to perform the BJ on you you're so proud of ...I'm ok with the person you think is my mom pimping out the women in your family......try again noobs and you'll never get another chance from me ....now go do what you do best and report ...smh


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 11, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Well didn't accomplish much today relaxed with my family and ate pizza ,thankfully the lil guy seems to be feeling better .......however some of you may know I have two properties my ranch in the middle of no where with a mile long private dirt drive to get to it and my house in town but it's still country just closer to town and yes there are a few neighbors but I've known em my whole life ...there about 40 miles apart and I'm guna sell my house here that's near town in the next few years .....anyways were staying here cause the lil guy had doc appointments and it's easier to get stuff and for the wife to shop bla bla bla bla ....well I raked all my leafs today and some kids in a truck think that it's fun to drive through my enormous leaf pile ....ok ok I was a kid once to but 4 times is a little excessive and yes it's country area but the leafs are making a mess from there shenanigans ........SO!! Here's what I did ,I was guna put nails but thought Nah il end up getting them myself ....so I found 4 solid gray stone blocks used for foundation work and strategically placed them in my nice huge leaf pile about 25 minutes ago .......will report back if anything comes of it ......ssshhhhhhh don't tell momma she doesn't know ....told her I was going for a cigarette
> 
> 
> 
> ...



UPDATE---OMG ....lmao the blocks in the leaf pile may have been a lil over kill ....sounded like a bomb went off about 4 minutes ago and woke me and the wife out of a dead sleep it's 330 am here .....time to step out for a smoke .....operation falling leaf sounds like a success ...


Over and out .....lemme go see what the chaos is about


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 11, 2016)

Umb ya the leaf pile was a hit literally and metaphorically ....I can see hazard lights on about quarter mile down the road ...back to bed TTU all later on


----------



## Maman123 (Dec 11, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> First off that makes absolutely no sense at all dumbass ...just remember I just tried to be somewhat cool with you and you fucked that up for good ....
> 
> 
> Indacouch said:
> ...


Wow. Now ur being serious? Jeez I guess I struck a nerve. Relax guy.


----------



## lokie (Dec 11, 2016)

Maman123 said:


> Wow. Now ur being serious? Jeez I guess I struck a nerve. Relax guy.


mom jokes are rarely funny unless all participants are reading from the same script.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 11, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> UPDATE---OMG ....lmao the blocks in the leaf pile may have been a lil over kill ....sounded like a bomb went off about 4 minutes ago and woke me and the wife out of a dead sleep it's 330 am here .....time to step out for a smoke .....operation falling leaf sounds like a success ...
> 
> 
> Over and out .....lemme go see what the chaos is about


I had people ripping ruts in the yard. I hung a cable over the second entrance to the property. The ass holes drove round it.

It was then time for me to mark where I planned to put a ditch. I drove rebar in the ground every 6 inches and it only stuck up a couple inches and I forgot to mark it with caps or flag tape.

Worked like a charm.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 11, 2016)

Just skied on bullet proof Ice. 

Resort reported 10 inches of fresh powder. 

That got rained on at 10,000 ft (wtf!?)

Never knew you could ice skate on a snowboard.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 11, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> UPDATE---OMG ....lmao the blocks in the leaf pile may have been a lil over kill ....sounded like a bomb went off about 4 minutes ago and woke me and the wife out of a dead sleep it's 330 am here .....time to step out for a smoke .....operation falling leaf sounds like a success ...
> 
> 
> Over and out .....lemme go see what the chaos is about


There is no such thing as overkill


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 11, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> There is no such thing as overkill


 That sounds like a Curtis LeMay quote


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 11, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> UPDATE---OMG ....lmao the blocks in the leaf pile may have been a lil over kill ....sounded like a bomb went off about 4 minutes ago and woke me and the wife out of a dead sleep it's 330 am here .....time to step out for a smoke .....operation falling leaf sounds like a success ...
> 
> 
> Over and out .....lemme go see what the chaos is about





Singlemalt said:


> There is no such thing as overkill


The great thing about it, what are they going to do? Call the police and tell them what? Lol. 

Like the rebar. The people got flat tires and had to call a wrecker. 

I walked over and was like "Oh man, I forgot to mark that rebar. I guess you should pay attention to gates and no trespassing signs."


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 11, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> The great thing about it, what are they going to do? Call the police and tell them what? Lol.
> 
> Like the rebar. The people got flat tires and had to call a wrecker.
> 
> I walked over and was like "Oh man, I forgot to mark that rebar. I guess you should pay attention to gates and no trespassing signs."


That was my only concern after the fact is hmmmm how did that get there ....but the pile is off the side of the road several feet beyond the white line ....so what would they say or do ....but after I heard the noise it made when they hit it ...I was like oh fuck and it was like a bomb with a car accident mixed in ,woke me out of a dead sleep and the wife......lol she goes babe did you hear that I think there was car accident outside .....at first I was in oh shit gotta go help people mode cause I was in a dead sleep ....but after I put one of my legs into my pants to go outside and woke up a lil more...I then remembered operation falling leaf ....so I slowed waaaay down told momma go back to sleep it's probably nothing il go check it out ........you guys know the rest 

Rebar is a great idea WB ....il go with that option next time for sure ...

Got my coffee and I'm guna go survey the damage in a few min ....il report back on the matter if there's anything interesting


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> That sounds like a Singlemalt quote


FIFY


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 11, 2016)

Finally home from plowing/salting. Still sicker than shit but these chores ain't gonna do themselves so i guess i have to adult today. Rest when you're dead right? But on the up side i have box wine and enough weed and special sugar pie to last me more than a while so bring on the chores.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 11, 2016)

inda looks down the road and decides to use smaller blocks next time


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 11, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> inda looks down the road and decides to use smaller blocks next time


 
Someone's always gotta get a ticket


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 11, 2016)

Waked and baked..Finished the Schlonglordess drawing .just sitting.very stoned waiting for my phone battery to charge so I can rock out at the gym.


----------



## 420God (Dec 11, 2016)

Halfway done plowing out the farm. Letting my hands thaw out. Must have got a good 6 inches of snow.


----------



## Maman123 (Dec 11, 2016)

lokie said:


> mom jokes are rarely funny unless all participants are reading from the same script.


That's cool , I guess he just can't take as much as he dishes out. No big deal.


----------



## Maman123 (Dec 11, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Umb ya the leaf pile was a hit literally and metaphorically ....I can see hazard lights on about quarter mile down the road ...back to bed TTU all later on


If they were on ur land and u had blocks on ur property, u didn't do anything illegal. They did by trespassing. Cops question u, don't tell em you did it on purpose. W/e it's ur property? U can put w/e u want on ur property


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 11, 2016)

Maman123 said:


> If they were on ur land and u had blocks on ur property, u didn't do anything illegal. They did by trespassing. Cops question u, don't tell em you did it on purpose. W/e it's ur property? U can put w/e u want on ur property


Not if the police believe you set a trap, then its illegal. Plausible deniability, you should learn that.


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 11, 2016)

If people don't want to get fuckin hurt. They should stay out of others stuff. Simple as that.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 11, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Not if the police believe you set a trap, then its illegal. Plausible deniability, you should learn that.


Ya after that happend I was sure to look around and make sure I didn't have any extra blocks on my property matching those ones ..lol..however the trees the leafs came off of are all over the area and the pile was inbetween my property and my neighbors which are pretty far apart ......not to mention the pile is way off the road way off .....but only one block survived intact the rest are now much smaller chunks ....something a lil more low key is in order for any future pile drivers .....definately accomplished the task but holy shit I almost felt bad 





Almost


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 11, 2016)

Nugachino said:


> If people don't want to get fuckin hurt. They should stay out of others stuff. Simple as that.


Il take a pic to show you guys how much of an asshole the driver had to be to aim for the pile .....I'm talking at least 10 feet from the damn fog line off the road if not more ......they were looking for trouble and I was happy to oblige


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 11, 2016)

LOL


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 11, 2016)

I accomplished wasting a good portion of my data on YouTube.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 11, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Not if the police believe you set a trap, then its illegal. Plausible deniability, you should learn that.


Word. Plausible deniability.


----------



## 420God (Dec 12, 2016)

I did a light test on Pebble's eggs this morning and I'm not seeing any signs of them being fertile. I should be seeing a dark spot and some veins in the egg.

 

Now that she already has them and I've let her sit on them for a week I'm gonna have to let her finish sitting on them for another 2 weeks so she doesn't try and lay a couple more right away, she needs time to recover.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 12, 2016)

420God said:


> I did a light test on Pebble's eggs this morning and I'm not seeing any signs of them being fertile. I should be seeing a dark spot and some veins in the egg.
> 
> View attachment 3851414
> 
> Now that she already has them and I've let her sit on them for a week I'm gonna have to let her finish sitting on them for another 2 weeks so she doesn't try and lay a couple more right away, she needs time to recover.


LOL looks like Pebbles is lesbian.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 12, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> LOL looks like Pebbles is lesbian.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 12, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> LOL looks like Pebbles is lesbian.


Well even lesbian birds have a pecker .......









Dumb I know but it's early and all I could think of


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 12, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Well even lesbian birds have a pecker .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your forgot the rimshot


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 12, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Your forgot the rimshot


 Can you still do that with only a cloaca?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 12, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Well even lesbian birds have a pecker .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL ++ rep


----------



## lokie (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 12, 2016)

Egg drop soup?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 12, 2016)

Having a bad day. Knees are killing me.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 12, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Having a bad day. Knees are killing me.


I hear you.
I spent my weekend butchering & packaging venison & you'd think it would have been low stress, but damn, I feel like I've been hit by a truck!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 12, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I hear you.
> I spent my weekend butchering & packaging venison & you'd think it would have been low stress, but damn, I feel like I've been hit by a truck!


I know that feeling. We got some does put up.

I plant to start hunting the big buck again in a day or two.


----------



## 420God (Dec 12, 2016)

Haven't had any new deer reports since the snowfall so I'm not sure the next time I have to "work". Spent today getting the calves fresh hay and bedding in their huts.

  

The big cow with the white on his head in the second pic is Vegan, the calf born this Spring. He's around the same age as the small one in front of him. Huge difference in size when they feed off the mom instead of a bottle.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 12, 2016)

420God said:


> View attachment 3851758
> 
> The big cow with the white on his head in the second pic is Vegan, the calf born this Spring. He's around the same age as the small one in front of him. Huge difference in size when they feed off the mom instead of a bottle.


That pic makes me think of this song.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 12, 2016)

420God said:


> Haven't had any new deer reports since the snowfall so I'm not sure the next time I have to "work". Spent today getting the calves fresh hay and bedding in their huts.
> 
> View attachment 3851756 View attachment 3851758 View attachment 3851760
> 
> The big cow with the white on his head in the second pic is Vegan, the calf born this Spring. He's around the same age as the small one in front of him. Huge difference in size when they feed off the mom instead of a bottle.


So the little guy is bonsai?


----------



## 420God (Dec 12, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> So the little guy is bonsai?


Not on purpose, lol. They just don't do as good on milk replacer. This Spring I'm gonna get another cow to help feed them out.


----------



## MisterBouncyBounce (Dec 12, 2016)

I took a shower.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 12, 2016)

MisterBouncyBounce said:


> I took a shower.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 12, 2016)

I'm getting started. All I'm gonna do now is season them with salt and pepper and put them in the fridge to firm up a bit while I pick up around here.
 
80/20 chuck, about 1/2 pound for the fatties and about 1/4 pound for the not so fatties.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 12, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'm getting started. All I'm gonna do now is season them with salt and pepper and put them in the fridge to firm up a bit while I pick up around here.
> View attachment 3851860
> 80/20 chuck, about 1/2 pound for the fatties and about 1/4 pound for the not so fatties.


 Until I scrolled the lower half of the pic, I was wondering if you'd dildoed your own post ...


----------



## iHearAll (Dec 12, 2016)

im crapping


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 12, 2016)

As promised, here it is in all it's glory. With pint glass of beer for size comparison.
 
@StonedFarmer peep it out!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 12, 2016)

Finally finished the worst apartment I've had to deal with since I started working for the complex. Fixing all the fuck ups the construction crew did in that apartment when they were attempting to "help me" just made me loath it that much more. They easily made an extra week's worth of repairs for me that I shouldn't have had to do.

Then I came home and started rebuilding an old high back chair that I saved from the other complex I used to work at. I've got it all apart and I'm going to paint it tomorrow, recover the cushion on the seat and back, then put it all back together.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 12, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> Finally finished the worst apartment I've had to deal with since I started working for the complex. Fixing all the fuck ups the construction crew did in that apartment when they were attempting to "help me" just made me loath it that much more. They easily made an extra week's worth of repairs for me that I shouldn't have had to do.
> 
> Then I came home and started rebuilding an old high back chair that I saved from the other complex I used to work at. I've got it all apart and I'm going to paint it tomorrow, recover the cushion on the seat and back, then put it all back together.


I salvaged my grandparents old gossip chair from my folks house when they were relocating. Pretty cool piece of furniture. Probably have some free time in 14 years to refinish it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 12, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> As promised, here it is in all it's glory. With pint glass of beer for size comparison.
> View attachment 3851955
> @StonedFarmer peep it out!


Jesus, please tell me there is a roasted ortega chile there too


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 12, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Jesus, please tell me there is a roasted ortega chile there too


No but there was mushrooms, bacon, pepper jack and Gouda chees, and sriracha Mayo! I had a pepperoncini pepper on the side instead of pickles.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 12, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> No but there was mushrooms, bacon, pepper jack and Gouda chees, and sriracha Mayo! I had a pepperoncini pepper on the side instead of pickles.


Drool/jizz.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 12, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> No but there was mushrooms, bacon, pepper jack and Gouda chees, and sriracha Mayo! I had a pepperoncini pepper on the side instead of pickles.


I had crab legs and shrimp and it paled in comparison to your burger


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 12, 2016)

I could only finish half of that big bitch, but it was so good!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 12, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I could only finish half of that big bitch, but it was so good!


Box the rest of that bitch up and send it to 420god! Really, it's the right thing to do


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 12, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Box the rest of that bitch up and send it to 420god! Really, it's the right thing to do


Oh I'll be sending him some good stuff, that's for sure. 

Even looked up wagyu jizz so I can get him some good genetics on his farm. They sell Wagyu bull jizz for $60!! I would be willing to send him some just so I can get some good beef in return! 

I'm not saying he doesn't have good beef. Ijs WAGYU!!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 12, 2016)

I didn't didn't do shit  but the wife hooked me up with surf and turf and a Cesar salad. 

She gets down daily in the kitchen.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 12, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Oh I'll be sending him some good stuff, that's for sure.
> 
> Even looked up wagyu jizz so I can get him some good genetics on his farm. They sell Wagyu bull jizz for $60!! I would be willing to send him some just so I can get some good beef in return!
> 
> I'm not saying he doesn't have good beef. Ijs WAGYU!!


Yes, consider it a tithe


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 12, 2016)

no one ever sends me semen in the mail


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 12, 2016)

I drank some mango juice and made a sandwich out ofleft over pork tenderloin. 

You are all fancy : (


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 12, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3852032
> I didn't didn't do shit  but the wife hooked me up with surf and turf and a Cesar salad.
> 
> She gets down daily in the kitchen.


Whoa! You are so f'n lucky!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 12, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> no one ever sends me semen in the mail


PM @UncleBuck this is his strong suit


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 12, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3852032
> I didn't didn't do shit  but the wife hooked me up with surf and turf and a Cesar salad.
> 
> She gets down daily in the kitchen.


Dammit! Now that's some killer looking grub homie.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 12, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Dammit! Now that's some killer looking grub homie.


Yeah she kills it. If it were up to me I'd make a hot pocket and call it a day. lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 12, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> She gets down daily in the kitchen.


Down, like really down?

Pic's or it didn't happen.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 12, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yeah she kills it. If it were up to me I'd make a hot pocket and call it a day. lol


Ever had a homemade hot pocket???


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 12, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> PM @UncleBuck this is his strong suit


zingg! Plus rep


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 12, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Ever had a homemade hot pocket???


20 minutes ago. Chicken breast, thickened broth, white cheddar.

Slapped together by the wife after she slapped me around for something or other. Who keeps track anyway?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 12, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> 20 minutes ago. Chicken breast, thickened broth, white cheddar.
> 
> Slapped together by the wife after she slapped me around for something or other. Who keeps track anyway?


mmmmmmmmmmm white cheddar, can she slap me around a little?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 12, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> mmmmmmmmmmm white cheddar, can she slap me around a little?


Half left if you want some


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 12, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Half left if you want some
> View attachment 3852068


Wow, that is beautiful, really!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 12, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Half left if you want some
> View attachment 3852068


That looks so bomb and i'm FULL.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 12, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Half left if you want some
> View attachment 3852068


Dayum
Now with extra yum


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 12, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Ever had a homemade hot pocket???


AKA Calzone. Grandma made killer calzones


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 12, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> AKA Calzone. Grandma made killer calzones


mmmmmmmmmmmmm wood


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 12, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> AKA Calzone. Grandma made killer calzones


"You'ra looking a little yellow. Have some cal(mag)zone! _Mangia_; you're so pale! and thin!


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 12, 2016)

LOL


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 12, 2016)

Hungry man fried chicken TV dinner for me ......momma sent me shopping so I got home late and that's what I picked while I was out 


Being stoned with the munchies it was quite delicious and I even ate a chocolate pop tart for desert ...

Now lil more OGK sprinkled with some nice spicy bubba kush full melt and relax mode for me ...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 12, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Hungry man fried chicken TV dinner for me ......momma sent me shopping so I got home late and that's what I picked while I was out
> 
> 
> Being stoned with the munchies it was quite delicious and I even ate a chocolate pop tart for desert ...
> ...


Word


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 12, 2016)

My sweetie made Chicken Parmasan last night & it was even better tonight.
I feel like a fat bastard now.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 12, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My sweetie made Chicken Parmasan last night & it was even better tonight.
> I feel like a fat bastard now.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 12, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 3852121


Dude, it's artsy shit.
Fkn decadent.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 12, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My sweetie made Chicken Parmasan last night & it was even better tonight.
> I feel like a fat bastard now.


Some stuff is better the second day IMO


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 12, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Dude, it's artsy shit.
> Fkn decadent.


I love the fuck outta Chicken Parmesan! One of my all time favorites.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 12, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Word


Dude that burger you made looked BAF Gary ....drool


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 12, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Dude that burger you made looked BAF Gary ....drool


Thanks bro, it was off the chain!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 12, 2016)

Anything happening in tc tonite?
P/W changed on me - pm if there's activity?


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 12, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My sweetie made Chicken Parmasan last night & it was even better tonight.
> I feel like a fat bastard now.


Uh oh, not so taut?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 12, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Uh oh, not so taut?


Actually a bit more than I like.
@ 6'2" I like to stay around 195 & I've picked up a few cause my pretty girl sure can cook. ( + I manage to boil water with-out burning ).
And, and it's winter & caloric intake and all of that.
Fuckit - I was hungry.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 12, 2016)

LOL.
Just giggin ya


----------



## Maman123 (Dec 13, 2016)

I accoplished mounting my gas tank back on my truck after it was being a real bitch


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 13, 2016)

Maman123 said:


> I accoplished mounting my gas tank back on my truck after it was being a real bitch


Thats whats up. What was wrong with it?


----------



## Maman123 (Dec 13, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Thats whats up. What was wrong with it?


Had to weld quite a bit and the gas tank was in the way.


----------



## Maman123 (Dec 13, 2016)

Maman123 said:


> Had to weld quite a bit and the gas tank was in the way.


Frame needed work


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 13, 2016)

ahhh gotcha. 

well, glad you got that shit taken care of.


----------



## Maman123 (Dec 13, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> ahhh gotcha.
> 
> well, glad you got that shit taken care of.


Thanks me 2


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 13, 2016)

The forum is bustling qith intensity. 

I just awoke from a nap, packing a bowl of hash, grabbing a drink and checking my pm. 

I see a very busy day ahead


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 13, 2016)

Took my lil guy to the dentist this morning ...he did his daddy proud for having his first work done ....didn't like to see it but with a kid twice his age balling so bad the dentist had to start closing doors so it wouldn't scare all the other kids ,my boy did a damn good job ....better than me I'm afraid lol 

I always knew he was a tough one but he even suprised his pops today.....usually my suprise is him delivering a perfectly square nut shot to me by accident ....so now once the numbing shit wears off were guna go see what kinda trouble we can get my wallet into at toysRus ...


----------



## 420God (Dec 13, 2016)

Sent out a package this morning, fired up our big furnace and took a nap so far. It's -5°F with high winds. Hurts to be outside.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 13, 2016)

We're calm, 37 deg F & due for some rain/sleet showers today.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 13, 2016)

Snow started a few hours ago. Supposed to get upwards of 4". Looking bout not quite 2" right now. Ain't got shit to do so I'm enjoying the sights. From the warm of my living room.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 13, 2016)

Did some more work on the wall then a couple small plumbing jobs. Capped the wall in blue stone and started pointing it. Tomorrow or the next day I'll finish the point and clean up the point I did. I hate mica. But the blue stone caps brought it together. 
   
Now I'm gonna sit in traffic and light a joint


----------



## 420God (Dec 13, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Did some more work on the wall then a couple small plumbing jobs. Capped the wall in blue stone and started pointing it. Tomorrow or the next day I'll finish the point and clean up the point I did. I hate mica. But the blue stone caps brought it together.
> View attachment 3852569 View attachment 3852570 View attachment 3852571
> Now I'm gonna sit in traffic and light a joint


That looks great! Wish I knew how to do stonework. I have enough rock piles to build a castle.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 13, 2016)

420God said:


> That looks great! Wish I knew how to do stonework. I have enough rock piles to build a castle.


It's real easy. The hard part is shaping a stone with a hammer.. once you get that the rest is easy


----------



## srh88 (Dec 13, 2016)

420God said:


> That looks great! Wish I knew how to do stonework. I have enough rock piles to build a castle.


I'm going to come to your land and build my own castle and never leave


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 13, 2016)

I managed to get a huge hole in my tire backing into driveway yesterday. No idea how, no metal in the hole.

You know you're in trouble when you hear air hissing over Carlos Santana cranked up on the CD player.

10 months on a construction site and no flat tires by anybody, but I get one backing into my finished driveway. 

Sucks. 

 

The air was coming out faster than my portable cigarette lighter pump could put it in. Had to remove and take to my mechanic. 

I am definitely buying one of those plug kits and keeping it in truck after this one .


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 13, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Took my lil guy to the dentist this morning ...he did his daddy proud for having his first work done ....didn't like to see it but with a kid twice his age balling so bad the dentist had to start closing doors so it wouldn't scare all the other kids ,my boy did a damn good job ....better than me I'm afraid lol
> 
> I always knew he was a tough one but he even suprised his pops today.....usually my suprise is him delivering a perfectly square nut shot to me by accident ....so now once the numbing shit wears off were guna go see what kinda trouble we can get my wallet into at toysRus ...


Took two of mine yesterday. My boy was scared but handled it like a champ.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 13, 2016)

420God said:


> Sent out a package this morning, fired up our big furnace and took a nap so far. It's -5°F with high winds. Hurts to be outside.


It's beginning to feel a lot like......

Summer 80 today.. Not very festive here in da south..


----------



## srh88 (Dec 13, 2016)

jerryb73 said:


> It's beginning to feel a lot like......
> 
> Summer 80 today.. Not very festive here in da south..


Man I miss that. The coldest it got in st Pete was like low 40's one night out of the 6 years I was there. Everyone was so bundled up lol. This morning here my sand was frozen. To mix mortar with. Shit got wet and was a block of ice lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 13, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I managed to get a huge hole in my tire backing into driveway yesterday. No idea how, no metal in the hole.
> 
> You know you're in trouble when you hear air hissing over Carlos Santana cranked up on the CD player.
> 
> ...


Those are handy to have, the plug kits. That looks bad enough to remove it from the rim and use a plug that also has a patch attached to it. It will hold up better.

 You take a wire brush on a drill and rough the rubber up a little around the hole. Apply glue and push the plug through. Then use a roller to seat the patch. Then trim the plug flush.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 13, 2016)

Also switched out light by garage doors. The only switch is by garage door and I got tired of seeing it on in daylight.

So I put up sensor activated (dusk to dawn set up) spots like the other 4 around house and garage. No more turning off and on.


Like a child of the '60's, I like colored lights. Lol.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 13, 2016)

And they work! Yea.

No test button and I tried covering sensor with my hand but couldn't activate them earlier. It has to just be dark enough.

At least I didn't have to wait till 9PM to find out like the others installed last summer.

One good thing about winter, I guess. Lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 13, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We're calm, 37 deg F & due for some rain/sleet showers today.


It's about 80ish here and sunny with a slight breeze


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 13, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> It's about 80ish here and sunny with a slight breeze


Wish I could say that.

The blue and green lights make the snow look cool though.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 13, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Wish I could say that.
> 
> They blue and green lights make the snow look cool though.
> View attachment 3852654


im gonna need you to build a giant wall.. trump style. to block that snow from coming my way


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 13, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Wish I could say that.
> 
> The blue and green lights make the snow look cool though.
> View attachment 3852654


Oh my that is so pretty! I love snow. We don't get much here but occasionally. 


srh88 said:


> im gonna need you to build a giant wall.. trump style. to block that snow from coming my way


OMG ++ rep and if snow comes to you it's his fault! LOL


----------



## ct26turbo (Dec 13, 2016)

Just cleaned sum gutters


----------



## srh88 (Dec 13, 2016)

ct26turbo said:


> Just cleaned sum gutters View attachment 3852824


that looks difficult.. you need a longer leaf blower


----------



## ct26turbo (Dec 13, 2016)

Works well just make sure u get the leaves wen dry... if not one hell of a mess


----------



## neosapien (Dec 13, 2016)

ct26turbo said:


> Just cleaned sum gutters View attachment 3852824









My bro has that truck.


----------



## ct26turbo (Dec 13, 2016)

Ha


neosapien said:


> My bro has that truck.


Ya there great trucks I got the base sr5 with the 4cyl


----------



## neosapien (Dec 13, 2016)

ct26turbo said:


> Ha
> 
> Ya there great trucks I got the base sr5 with the 4cyl


That's what he has. '06, 4x4, 2.7 manual transmission. Not much a fan of manuals in big vehicles but he wanted to be cool.


----------



## ct26turbo (Dec 13, 2016)

L


neosapien said:


> That's what he has. '06, 4x4, 2.7 manual transmission. Not much a fan of manuals in big vehicles but he wanted to be cool.


 Lol ya mines the same regret not getting an auto but other than that its been a great truck its got over 200,000 miles on it n still runs like a champ


----------



## lokie (Dec 13, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Did some more work on the wall then a couple small plumbing jobs. Capped the wall in blue stone and started pointing it. Tomorrow or the next day I'll finish the point and clean up the point I did. I hate mica. But the blue stone caps brought it together.
> View attachment 3852569 View attachment 3852570 View attachment 3852571
> Now I'm gonna sit in traffic and light a joint


@srh88 Hey man I don't mean to mind your business but I think someone
has you under surveillance. Well it's either that or you've been posing 
for the 2017 stone mason's calendar and was too shy to tell us.


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 13, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> And they work! Yea.
> 
> No test button and I tried covering sensor with my hand but couldn't activate them earlier. It has to just be dark enough.
> 
> ...


Go HAWKS... I always liked green and blue Christmas lights together. Now it as the 12th man vibe around here.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 14, 2016)

lokie said:


> @srh88 Hey man I don't mean to mind your business but I think someone
> has you under surveillance. Well it's either that or you've been posing
> for the 2017 stone mason's calendar and was too shy to tell us.


LoL


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 14, 2016)

Morning guys and gals ....nothing to interesting today so far ...just super foggy and cold in my lil corner of Cali ...I am on my way to buy a new office chair(toilet).....went to change the wax ring on mine last night and let's just say being stoned while handling such precious items is a no no .......I spent the last few moments with her as she lay there in two pieces bleeding out on the patio where I dropped her .......il miss the old girl and will post pictures a little later in her memory ---tears---now off I go to buy my new throne .....smh


----------



## neosapien (Dec 14, 2016)

I've accomplished drinking 2 cups of coffee. Gonna go shovel some snow and go get some groceries. 20f out today... So I'm moving a little slow.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 14, 2016)

If all you have to do is the steps it ain't so bad.
It would only take me a couple of hours (I'm a Boss level Procrastinator).


----------



## 420God (Dec 14, 2016)

So cold outside I had to move the youngest calves into the garage and out of the elements.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 14, 2016)

420God said:


> So cold outside I had to move the youngest calves into the garage and out of the elements.


Garage? nice.


----------



## ct26turbo (Dec 14, 2016)

I miss the snow now that I'm in texas all I work with is dirt


----------



## 420God (Dec 14, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Garage? nice.


Yeah, the barn is still kinda setup for pigs and I'm using it for storage. My garage has a heater in it and that's where our sink is to make the bottles. Since we use the garage for farming any work we do to it is also a farm write-off.

 
This next Spring I'm gonna finish off this wall with a new stainless sink and poly cabinets.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 14, 2016)

420God said:


> Yeah, the barn is still kinda setup for pigs and I'm using it for storage. My garage has a heater in it and that's where our sink is to make the bottles. Since we use the garage for farming any work we do to it is also a farm write-off.
> 
> View attachment 3853300
> This next Spring I'm gonna finish off this wall with a new stainless sink and poly cabinets.


can i have some energy milk?


----------



## neosapien (Dec 14, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If all you have to do is the steps it ain't so bad.
> It would only take me a couple of hours (I'm a Boss level Procrastinator).


Haha. That was just me being a pussy and taking the pic through the door window. I'll show the driveway when I go back out.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 14, 2016)

420God said:


> So cold outside I had to move the youngest calves into the garage and out of the elements.


Enrichment


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 14, 2016)

420God said:


> Yeah, the barn is still kinda setup for pigs and I'm using it for storage. My garage has a heater in it and that's where our sink is to make the bottles. Since we use the garage for farming any work we do to it is also a farm write-off.
> 
> View attachment 3853300
> This next Spring I'm gonna finish off this wall with a new stainless sink and poly cabinets.


Now see this is why he is God; I'll bet none of the rest of us wash our drills after use


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 14, 2016)

420God said:


> So cold outside I had to move the youngest calves into the garage and out of the elements.


Judas calf, doesn't need to be caged


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 14, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Garage? nice.


don't kid yourselves about where they stay if REAL cold...


----------



## lokie (Dec 14, 2016)

420God said:


> So cold outside I had to move the youngest calves into the garage and out of the elements.


Respect. Your act of compassion is refreshing.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 14, 2016)

Update----got the new shitter ,will install now


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 14, 2016)

lokie said:


> Respect. Your act of compassion is refreshing.


I don’t know…..Until he showed us his sink I had the feeling that an uncluttered garage (with a white unused wall) was the sign of a truly a sick mind.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 14, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Update----got the new shitter ,will install now


whatd you get?


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 14, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Update----got the new shitter ,will install now


reported, wrong thread

https://www.rollitup.org/t/posts-from-the-toilet.839718/


----------



## neosapien (Dec 14, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If all you have to do is the steps it ain't so bad.
> It would only take me a couple of hours (I'm a Boss level Procrastinator).


See! See! I work sometimes!


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 14, 2016)

neosapien said:


> See! See! I work sometimes!
> 
> View attachment 3853370


Really?!! Let's see the kid and a pic of your slippers, er uh shoes


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 14, 2016)

Sent a package out today. Nothing but dildos and a little bit of dick juice. 


The post office sucked ass though. I hate that place.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 14, 2016)

Final update ----shitter is now installed ....was pretty smooth going in except I'm a manly man and fuck instructions in the ass .....well I forgot to put the tank to toilet seal in on my first test flush ......and it was like a water park ride only different ...smh ...after I correctly installed all the pieces it seems to be ready to put up with my shit ....



srh88 said:


> whatd you get?


Nothing to expensive or fancy for my lil bathroom by my office Glacier bay ....it was like 140 out the door and I bought a new wax ring with the rubber extension since my floors were redone so the pipe sits to low for a normal wax ring ......also there's no longer a handle to flush,it's buttons .......weirdly there's a button for taking a dump and one for barfing and taking a piss ......of course I'm guna press them --at the same damn time-- just to see what happens ...duh 


I got it all installed and the wife walked in and asked how do I like it ...I replied ...I'm not sure havnt seen how good she can swallow yet ..lol...



Momma can still slap pretty good ,now I'm just waiting for a poop ..sigh


----------



## srh88 (Dec 14, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Final update ----shitter is now installed ....was pretty smooth going in except I'm a manly man and fuck instructions in the ass .....well I forgot to put the tank to toilet seal in on my first test flush ......and it was like a water park ride only different ...smh ...after I correctly installed all the pieces it seems to be ready to put up with my shit ....
> 
> 
> Nothing to expensive or fancy for my lil bathroom by my office Glacier bay ....it was like 140 out the door and I bought a new wax ring with the rubber extension since my floors were redone so the pipe sits to low for a normal wax ring ......also there's no longer a handle to flush,it's buttons .......weirdly there's a button for taking a dump and one for barfing and taking a piss ......of course I'm guna press them --at the same damn time-- just to see what happens ...duh
> ...


dont get too excited.. most new toilets are only 1.28 gallons per flush now. i hate em. whenever someone got an old one and they want a new one, i just talk em into fixing their old one (3 gallon per flush). new flapper and shit. that way when they dont end up hating the new one and blame me. lol glacier bay.. only new toilets ill use are kohler. but hey if it sucks down the dookie. good deal. enjoy your new office chair


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 14, 2016)

Phil is here right now. He brought over some venison that was killed and field dressed on our buddies land just 4 days ago. It was so fucking good! We tore that shit up!

Sorry no pics, I was too hungry for all dat.


He said he was callin me the other day to go help but I was too drunk. Smh missed opportunity. I would've loved to go help skin and break down a deer.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 14, 2016)

srh88 said:


> dont get too excited.. most new toilets are only 1.28 gallons per flush now. i hate em. whenever someone got an old one and they want a new one, i just talk em into fixing their old one (3 gallon per flush). new flapper and shit. that way when they dont end up hating the new one and blame me. lol glacier bay.. only new toilets ill use are kohler. but hey if it sucks down the dookie. good deal. enjoy your new office chair


Dude and my old one was a kohler that I fucking broke .....and I noticed the volume per flush was less as well .....if it doesn't do what I need it to il take the motherfucker back congested with a turd and all ......had lunch with my pops and he was saying the same thing ....will see doesn't get used as much as the two main baths ... but when it does the bitch better swallow .....or she's out ....


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 14, 2016)

Pretty smooth transition from shit to lunch above if I do say so myself ...lol 


Damn another edit to stoned ...


----------



## srh88 (Dec 14, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Dude and my old one was a kohler that I fucking broke .....and I noticed the volume per flush was less as well .....if it doesn't do what I need it to il take the motherfucker back congested with a turd and all ......had lunch with my pops and he was saying the same thing ....will see doesn't get used as much as the two main baths ... but when it does the bitch better swallow .....or she's out ....


itll work.. what was wrong with the old one?


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 14, 2016)

srh88 said:


> itll work.. what was wrong with the old one?


Bro I was changing wax ring super stoned last night and dropped the bitch out on my back patio .....broke my heart and toilet in two pieces ....I was so pissed but so high me and my brother in law laughed out asses off ....he was helping carry while high as well ....not as funny today


----------



## srh88 (Dec 14, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Bro I was changing wax ring super stoned last night and dropped the bitch out on my back patio .....broke my heart and toilet in two pieces ....I was so pissed but so high me and my brother in law laughed out asses off ....he was helping carry while high as well ....not as funny today


lol!.. shit happens man. dont feel bad. when i was younger i was bringing out a toilet and went to throw it in the back of the pick up. it slipped and i threw it directly into the side of my truck. the toilet exploded everywhere lol. glad i was throwing it away anyway


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 14, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Bro I was changing wax ring super stoned last night and dropped the bitch out on my back patio .....broke my heart and toilet in two pieces ....I was so pissed but so high me and my brother in law laughed out asses off ....he was helping carry while high as well ....not as funny today


Come on man, what really happened to your shitter?


----------



## lokie (Dec 14, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> there's no longer a handle to flush,*it's buttons .......weirdly there's a button for taking a dump and one for barfing and taking a piss ......of course I'm guna press them --at the same damn time-- just to see what happens ...duh*


There is always an equal and opposite reaction. Poor unsuspecting fools down the line.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 14, 2016)

had a good day painting plein air at the saguaro natnl park. pix to come.
what a great time of year it is in Tucson as the rest of the country freezes its ass off.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 14, 2016)

srh88 said:


> lol!.. shit happens man. dont feel bad. when i was younger i was bringing out a toilet and went to throw it in the back of the pick up. it slipped and i threw it directly into the side of my truck. the toilet exploded everywhere lol. glad i was throwing it away anyway


Lmao....


----------



## neosapien (Dec 14, 2016)

lokie said:


> There is always an equal and opposite reaction. Poor unsuspecting fools down the line.


Did that dude's jacket get blown clean off lol?

Edit: Holy shit, I found the video and that dude almost killed his fucking kids!


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 14, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Did that dude's jacket get blown clean off lol?
> 
> Edit: Holy shit, I found the video and that dude almost killed his fucking kids!


And the kids then thought Dad was God and John Wayne in one. 

Seriously


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 15, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Sent a package out today. Nothing but dildos and a little bit of dick juice.
> 
> 
> The post office sucked ass though. I hate that place.


IKR? ours you have to stand in line just to get stamps, they took the stamp machine out. i guess i could buy them somewhere else for a few cents more but it's the principal, ya know?


----------



## 420God (Dec 15, 2016)

We ended up moving all the calves (12 total) from the huts into the garage before dark last night. Current temp is -10ºF with a real feel of -30º. Had the heater running all night for them so it's around 40-50 degrees in there and boy does it smell.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Indacouch (Dec 15, 2016)

420God said:


> We ended up moving all the calves (12 total) from the huts into the garage before dark last night. Current temp is -10ºF with a real feel of -30º. Had the heater running all night for them so it's around 40-50 degrees in there and boy does it smell.
> 
> View attachment 3853935


As you probably already know my family farms and raises beef here in northern Cali all over .....I remember when I was a kid my dad would bring home a little guy every now and then to our house and we would bottle feed em and keep em in the back yard .....your picture brought back some memories of that ....I remember heating up the milk for the calf early in the morning and I use to love the way the formula smelled .....I'd feed em before I caught the bus to school....good times


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 15, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> had a good day painting plein air at the saguaro natnl park. pix to come.
> what a great time of year it is in Tucson as the rest of the country freezes its ass off.


Looking forward to seeing the pictures DannyBoy! I loved spending time at the saguaro national park, what a magnificent place!! i saw a wild tarantula on a trail there once!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 15, 2016)

Our youngest son caught a wild tarantula in the Ozarks once - that thing was huge & scary as hell looking.

I think MRS GWN must have had a fling with the milk man or something, there's no way that kid could be related to me - I'm an arachnophobe to the extreme.


----------



## 420God (Dec 15, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Our youngest son caught a wild tarantula in the Ozarks once - that thing was huge & scary as hell looking.
> 
> I think MRS GWN must have had a fling with the milk man or something, there's no way that kid could be related to me - I'm an arachnophobe to the extreme.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 15, 2016)

420God said:


> View attachment 3854047


Fucker, I can't un-see that now.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 15, 2016)

Scooped up about a bazillion 'likes' from a _friendly_ @.nobody. overnight. Flattered it's taken this recent fascination in ol abe. I think it liked my Bucky post when I claimed,

{_Buck is deranged. Spider mites and hatred are his main crops.} 
_
That was my reply to Bucky after him calling @Flaming Pie, _a cunt.* 
*_
It really does take a village to raise children these days. Well, that's about all for now. Cheers


----------



## .nobody. (Dec 15, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Scooped up about a bazillion 'likes' from a _friendly_ @.nobody. overnight. Flattered it's taken this recent fascination in ol abe.


 Not as flattered as I am with the over half a dozen times you've tagged me so far.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 15, 2016)

Just dropped almost a G on food and booze, and I'm not done.  Gonna be a crazy couple weeks. Got a harvest coming up tomorrow, party Saturday night, football Sunday, then start prepping for the holiday..


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 15, 2016)

.nobody. said:


> Not as flattered as I am with the over half a dozen times you've tagged me so far.


I'm rather sweet on you too.

But I really miss pinworm's presence, tbh.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 15, 2016)

I took the wife and kiddo on a day long shopping extravaganza. I feel like blowing my brains out now. But I'm just gonna take the garbage out and get high all night instead. I think it's all the different smells that makes my head hurt so bad at the mall. I don't know. Glad yoga pants are still a thing.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 15, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Our youngest son caught a wild tarantula in the Ozarks once - that thing was huge & scary as hell looking.
> 
> I think MRS GWN must have had a fling with the milk man or something, there's no way that kid could be related to me - I'm an arachnophobe to the extreme.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 15, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I took the wife and kiddo on a day long shopping extravaganza. I feel like blowing my brains out now. But I'm just gonna take the garbage out and get high all night instead. I think it's all the different smells that makes my head hurt so bad at the mall. I don't know. Glad yoga pants are still a thing.


Yoga pants Forever, bro. The dude who invented those should get the first Nobel Prize for fashion. What a genius...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 15, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I took the wife and kiddo on a day long shopping extravaganza. I feel like blowing my brains out now. But I'm just gonna take the garbage out and get high all night instead. I think it's all the different smells that makes my head hurt so bad at the mall. I don't know. Glad yoga pants are still a thing.


I can relate - no malls here but I remember the death march. I'd rather eat a bullet.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 15, 2016)

Just trimmed 22 sog plants. Fucking HATE trimming, so I set myself up to have to do it every other week . I know, nice problem to have. I keep coming very close to running out of weed between harvests, no more new clients. I took some pics, but they are all corrupt on my phone. This keeps happening when I save them to hcsd cards, gotta start saving to my phone. If I can find out how to access them, I'll post plant and bud pics. Finna go smoke some scissor hash...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 15, 2016)

Scissor hash is the best.

Fuck, it took me 5 minutes to make this post.
Rack time.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 15, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Just trimmed 22 sog plants. Fucking HATE trimming, so I set myself up to have to do it every other week . I know, nice problem to have. I keep coming very close to running out of weed between harvests, no more new clients. I took some pics, but they are all corrupt on my phone. This keeps happening when I save them to hcsd cards, gotta start saving to my phone. If I can find out how to access them, I'll post plant and bud pics. Finna go smoke some scissor hash...


That happens to me too. Galaxy 5. Drives me fucking crazy. My whole card gets corrupted. Next phone, I'm getting the cheapest piece of shit cuz $600 was too much for a phone that occasionally erases my memories.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 16, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Just trimmed 22 sog plants. Fucking HATE trimming, so I set myself up to have to do it every other week . I know, nice problem to have. I keep coming very close to running out of weed between harvests, no more new clients. I took some pics, but they are all corrupt on my phone. This keeps happening when I save them to hcsd cards, gotta start saving to my phone. If I can find out how to access them, I'll post plant and bud pics. Finna go smoke some scissor hash...


You do all your own trimming? I've tried, anything more than a 1/2lb and I call in help, I just can't do. I'm half blind so after a couple hours I start getting major headaches from trying to focus. Last harvest took me 3 days, them I had to call in backup. I tried one of those hand crank machine trimmers, more like a bud molester..F'ing junk. I can say I won't be trimming as well as I have in the past. 90% of the stuff I've seen from dispensaries around here is machine trimmed and it seems no one has an issue with it... or they just don't know better...idk.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 16, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Scissor hash is the best.


Yeah, I just wish I could remember not to touch my eyes while trimming.

Forget every fucking time and have a major itch burn crisis that requires wet towel relief. 

Scissor hash and the corner of your eyes don't mix.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 16, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yeah, I just wish I could remember not to touch my eyes while trimming.
> 
> Forget every fucking time and have a major itch burn crisis that requires wet towel relief.
> 
> Scissor hash and the corner of your eyes don't mix.


Ouch don't like liking that but I feel your pain. That ranks right up there with cleaning chilis and wiping!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 16, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Ouch don't like liking that but I feel your pain. That ranks right up there with cleaning chilis and wiping!


Or Peeing.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 16, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Or Peeing.


Worse no matter how well you think you've washed your hands there is still some capsacien left over, damn!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Or Peeing.


 Or anything that is spicy twice ...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 16, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I took the wife and kiddo on a day long shopping extravaganza. I feel like blowing my brains out now. But I'm just gonna take the garbage out and get high all night instead. I think it's all the different smells that makes my head hurt so bad at the mall. I don't know. Glad yoga pants are still a thing.


I get horrible migraines. Not as much anymore. My father had them and they just went away in his late 30's. I haven't had one in a couple years so hopefully mine are gone. 

I can not go into those candle stores and I wont let my wife buy certain perfumes or lotions. The smell will bust my head wide open. Smells can trigger head aches.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 16, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Worse no matter how well you think you've washed your hands there is still some capsacien left over, damn!


If he was still alive, my Dad could tell you all about that lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 16, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Or anything that is spicy twice ...


As long as it doesn't burn out the other hole, it's OK.


Take care of your prostate is all I have to say about that.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 16, 2016)

neosapien said:


> That happens to me too. Galaxy 5. Drives me fucking crazy. My whole card gets corrupted. Next phone, I'm getting the cheapest piece of shit cuz $600 was too much for a phone that occasionally erases my memories.


Dude the budget Motorola phones are the best. I got three or four of them laying around with cracked screens and the kids still play with them.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 16, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Ouch don't like liking that but I feel your pain. That ranks right up there with cleaning chilis and wiping!


I forgot one time and the ole lady and I had sex after. It burnt both of us.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 16, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I forgot one time and the ole lady and I had sex after. It burnt both of us.


LOL share the love!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> As long as it doesn't burn out the other hole, it's OK.
> 
> 
> Take care of your prostate is all I have to say about that.


 The irony is that I never experienced the "spicy twice" phenomenon until recently, when I developed a liking for Sriracha in my lunch. The first warm bottom episode was an eye-opener. Now I use the lower gauge to dial in my consumption. 
protip - wipes with a neutral greasy lotion


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I forgot one time and the ole lady and I had sex after. It burnt both of us.


That is fucking hot.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 16, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I forgot one time and the ole lady and I had sex after. It burnt both of us.


Izzat when she just knew "You were the one"?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 16, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> That is fucking hot.





Singlemalt said:


> Izzat when she just knew "You were the one"?


We finished.


----------



## v.s one (Dec 16, 2016)

The baddest cat in 5 counties and the biggest dick I ever seen on a mouse. I just wish she take her work somewhere else.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 16, 2016)

Drank the fk outta some Ethiopian coffee I found in my mailbox this a.m.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 16, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Drank the fk outta some Ethiopian coffee I found in my mailbox this a.m.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 16, 2016)

Drinking since around 9am? I am unsure of the specifics of this debacle but I just ate breakfast. 

French toast with maple syrup with peameal bacon and a bit of bubble hash during prep. Washed down with a goose island IPA( idk why I had it) and a few cups of makers.

Now I will shovel out the mutual driveway since the neighbor refuses too. I wonder if I will get in trouble if I got caught shovelling the elderly neighbors porch when the policia arrived. 

Well, this shots for all you hooligans


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 16, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> You do all your own trimming? I've tried, anything more than a 1/2lb and I call in help, I just can't do. I'm half blind so after a couple hours I start getting major headaches from trying to focus. Last harvest took me 3 days, them I had to call in backup. I tried one of those hand crank machine trimmers, more like a bud molester..F'ing junk. I can say I won't be trimming as well as I have in the past. 90% of the stuff I've seen from dispensaries around here is machine trimmed and it seems no one has an issue with it... or they just don't know better...idk.


Yep, I do my own everything. No one irl knows I grow, and I don't know any other growers. It's a one man show over here from start to finish, which is especially difficult when I'm sick or injured. Keeps me hopping...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 16, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> The irony is that I never experienced the "spicy twice" phenomenon until recently, when I developed a liking for Sriracha in my lunch. The first warm bottom episode was an eye-opener. Now I use the lower gauge to dial in my consumption.
> protip - wipes with a neutral greasy lotion


Put the toilet paper in the freezer.

My father went on a trip to China and ended up in the mountains. He said about the only thing he could eat was bread everything was so spicy. Said it liked to made his insides bleed.

I couldn't imagine. Well, I can. He married a woman from there and some of here food would blister your ass.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 16, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I get horrible migraines. Not as much anymore. My father had them and they just went away in his late 30's. I haven't had one in a couple years so hopefully mine are gone.
> 
> I can not go into those candle stores and I wont let my wife buy certain perfumes or lotions. The smell will bust my head wide open. Smells can trigger head aches.


I can't go in a nail salon without instant headache my girls don't use nail polish remover when I'm around.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 16, 2016)

Got up early ...had to take my little guy back to satans house of pleasure ....better known as the dentist ....then I came home and serviced my truck oil change checked fluids and cleaned the K&N filter ...now I'm performing my honey due tasks before I head to the doctor for them to poke at my already sore foot and prescribe me more pain medications I very rarely take .......so it's a toss up for me ....get my sore leg/foot poked at or continue doing very boring things for the wife to be happy ....lose lose IMO


Wait!!!.... I might get a BJ if I do a real good job .........sorry guys gotta go do these very important things for my wife ......hope all you are doing good today TTU y'all later on









PENIS!!!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 16, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Yep, I do my own everything. No one irl knows I grow, and I don't know any other growers. It's a one man show over here from start to finish, which is especially difficult when I'm sick or injured. Keeps me hopping...


Rippers scare me more than LEO ever could. I mean LEO has to sort of abide by some rules. LOL


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 16, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Rippers scare me more than LEO ever could. I mean LEO has to sort of abide by some rules. LOL


Ikr? My entire apartment complex and neighborhood smokes a lot of weed, you can smell it everywhere around here. I wouldn't sell to anyone within a mile or so, I don't want anyone to know I even _have_ weed. That's a general rule of mine that has served me well, the closer you live to me, the less I want to know you...


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 16, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Ikr? My entire apartment complex and neighborhood smokes a lot of weed, you can smell it everywhere around here. I wouldn't sell to anyone within a mile or so, I don't want anyone to know I even _have_ weed. That's a general rule of mine that has served me well, the closer you live to me, the less I want to know you...


It's weird cause even when I first came on here posting I felt like I was going against the very rules you keep for yourself above ....my patients often want to send cards this time of year and my pops always has to drop the mail from them off to me cause I don't give my home addy or addy where anything to do with my gardens is involved....can never be to safe these days ....sometimes I laugh to myself because there's literally only a handfull of people who know I even grow I'm my day to day life and it's nice my family is into actual livestock farming because it makes it very easy to tell people who ask what I do for a living .....I farm ......


But as you all know I grow for people like my sis with cerebral palsy and others like her not for $$$..my money comes from the family business ...I can honestly say growing mmj is my hobby and I love helping these sick people who would otherwise be getting fucked over with schwagg from a money hungry back yard warrior .....I almost feel bad sometimes because close friends of mine for many years have no clue I grow ......almost


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 16, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yeah, I just wish I could remember not to touch my eyes while trimming.
> 
> Forget every fucking time and have a major itch burn crisis that requires wet towel relief.
> 
> Scissor hash and the corner of your eyes don't mix.


i'm immune to it now.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm immune to it now.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 16, 2016)

I just discovered Gochujang, a Korean hot pepper paste. Fuck me running it is good!


----------



## neosapien (Dec 16, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I just discovered Gochujang, a Korean hot pepper paste. Fuck me running it is good!


My wife makes her own cuz she's hardcore. 
 

Most Chinese seem to like this...


----------



## neosapien (Dec 16, 2016)

An addendum to my previous post, my wife's province is not well known but among Chinese it is known for it's tobacco, liquor and hot sauce lol. 

Also @Singlemalt and @Gary Goodson , I no chef but one of my all time favorite dishes my wife makes is a chicken dish. I have no idea the prep or the total list of ingredients but I know 2 of the main ones are Szechuan Peppercorns and whole Anise stars. Something I don't see much of in the US. Perhaps you guys can fucks around and make something akin to my wife's chicken dish with that info. Or maybe I'm just a high rambling bastard.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 16, 2016)

neosapien said:


> An addendum to my previous post, my wife's province is not well known but among Chinese it is known for it's tobacco, liquor and hot sauce lol.
> 
> Also @Singlemalt and @Gary Goodson , I no chef but one of my all time favorite dishes my wife makes is a chicken dish. I have no idea the prep or the total list of ingredients but I know 2 of the main ones are Szechuan Peppercorns and whole Anise stars. Something I don't see much of in the US. Perhaps you guys can fucks around and make something akin to my wife's chicken dish with that info. Or maybe I'm just a high rambling bastard.


Anything with the word Szechuan in it has got my interest


----------



## neosapien (Dec 16, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Anything with the word Szechuan in it has got my interest


The way I understand it is Szechuan Peppercorns were banned in the US for nearly 40 years and the ban has only been lifted in the past 10 years. Something about being able to carry a citrus disease I think. So not many people know about the spice I think. The ban is lifted! The spice must flow!


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 16, 2016)

@neosapien ....how's the digit


----------



## neosapien (Dec 16, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> @neosapien ....how's the digit


A little fucked up yet but not infected anymore thankfully. Think my body was able to Duke this one out. Only closed like 2 days ago being on my joint and all. Thanks for inquiring!


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 16, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I just discovered Gochujang, a Korean hot pepper paste. Fuck me running it is good!


Got some in the fridge my father wouldnt try it be4 eating it stubborn old irish bastard that he is says noting is too hot for me put a huge tables spoon worth on his ham sandwhich took one bite and bitched all night about how i should have warned him never saw that man drink so much water


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 16, 2016)

neosapien said:


> A little fucked up yet but not infected anymore thankfully. Think my body was able to Duke this one out. Only closed like 2 days ago being on my joint and all. Thanks for inquiring!


Good ...glad to hear it decided to stick around for you .....I hate cuts that happen in places that have to bend , the scar is way worse and opening them back up happens way to easy


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 16, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Anything with the word Szechuan in it has got my interest


My Chinese ex step mom? I guess that's correct. Anyways, I probably could only name a few of the dishes but was awesome. Grandma type food, just Chinese. Awesome. She always liked when we brought wild deer, rabbit, squirrel, etc. She would take a clever, to the small game, and chop bone and all up in bite size pieces and stir fry them with various eye, mouth and ass burning spices and peppers. I kind of miss it.

Pissed her off to no end that I liked her simple fried rice better than anything else. We all have it. That one back up or necessity meal. I ate a lot of pinto beans with ham hock, sauerkraut and sausage and corn bread baked in a cast iron skillet growing up.

Sometimes simple is just better.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 16, 2016)

neosapien said:


> An addendum to my previous post, my wife's province is not well known but among Chinese it is known for it's tobacco, liquor and hot sauce lol.
> 
> Also @Singlemalt and @Gary Goodson , I no chef but one of my all time favorite dishes my wife makes is a chicken dish. I have no idea the prep or the total list of ingredients but I know 2 of the main ones are Szechuan Peppercorns and whole Anise stars. Something I don't see much of in the US. Perhaps you guys can fucks around and make something akin to my wife's chicken dish with that info. Or maybe I'm just a high rambling bastard.


You're a high, rambling bastard, let me speak to Mrs. Bastard. I need this recipe and I speak female (kinda).


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2016)

neosapien said:


> The way I understand it is Szechuan Peppercorns were banned in the US for nearly 40 years and the ban has only been lifted in the past 10 years. Something about being able to carry a citrus disease I think. So not many people know about the spice I think. The ban is lifted! The spice must flow!


You should only plant it outside of the deer tick endemic habitat. They spread Lime Disease. Margarita prices are already volatile.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 16, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Got some in the fridge my father wouldnt try it be4 eating it stubborn old irish bastard that he is says noting is too hot for me put a huge tables spoon worth on his ham sandwhich took one bite and bitched all night about how i should have warned him never saw that man drink so much water


Irish, drinking water! Surely you jest


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Irish, drinking water! Surely you jest


only as an impurity!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 16, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> only as an impurity!


Only the finest impurities!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Only the finest impurities!


Plus rep!

Before the chemistry of mordants was winkled out, dye batches were notoriously inconsistent. Impure batches tended to work better. One dye firm (I do not recall the brand) advertised their dyes as superior by dint of "only the finest impurities". To a chemist this is a rich and broad jape.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 16, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Plus rep!
> 
> Before the chemistry of mordants was winkled out, dye batches were notoriously inconsistent. Impure batches tended to work better. One dye firm (I do not recall the brand) advertised their dyes as superior by dint of "only the finest impurities". To a chemist this is a rich and broad jape.


Mordant


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Mordant


Bing-a-rino


----------



## neosapien (Dec 16, 2016)

I accomplished this today. Or right now. Alright, alright, alright


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 17, 2016)

Not an accomplishment but something interesting I seen on the news. Was watching my local news and our weather forecast for Sunday is high of 83 and Chicago is -4 so that's an 87deg difference. I thought that was interesting, and cold.lol
@tyler.durden don't go to the Bears/Packers game just stay home bro


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 17, 2016)

Overnight ice storm, I just found out the downside of all the stonework we did on driveways and sidewalks.
Fortunately, I have multiple 40 lb. bags of pet friendly magnesium chloride at both locations.

Global warming is in hiding this morning. Don't slip and fall, it will ruin your day!


----------



## 420God (Dec 17, 2016)

jerryb73 said:


> Not an accomplishment but something interesting I seen on the news. Was watching my local news and our weather forecast for Sunday is high of 83 and Chicago is -4 so that's an 87deg difference. I thought that was interesting, and cold.lol
> @tyler.durden don't go to the Bears/Packers game just stay home bro


We're in a snow storm right now, 8 to 12 inches expected by tonight, already halfway there.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 17, 2016)

420God said:


> We're in a snow storm right now, 8 to 12 inches expected by tonight, already halfway there.


And I just bought a new Ariens snow blower, while you have all the snow.

I have no doubt I'll be using it soon, though.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 17, 2016)

I have been laying here in bed delaying going downstairs to make coffee as I know a sizeable amount of has snow fallen. 

I wish my cats could bring me a coffee and then we cuddle and sleep more. 
^·^


----------



## 420God (Dec 17, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> And I just bought a new Ariens snow blower, while you have all the snow.
> 
> I have no doubt I'll be using it soon, though.


Just took this pic out the patio, haven't even stepped outside yet to see how bad it really is. Looks like I might have to fire up the payloader to plow today.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 17, 2016)

Retrained myself using ph drops, it’s been a good probe for about 2 yrs. now, good bye old friend.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Retrained myself using ph drops, it’s been a good probe for about 2 yrs. now, good bye old friend.


I recommend a Bluelab if you get a new one. I had an Oakton and I'm very pleased with the Bluelab (much easier to calibrate).


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 17, 2016)

I agree, and just purchasing the probe for the combo meter makes it so nice.


----------



## 420God (Dec 17, 2016)

As of yesterday I now have 17 calves in my garage. The snow doesn't bother them but it's suppose to get down to -15ºF tomorrow and I don't want to risk losing anymore, 2 of them didn't make it through the last cold spell, sucks but that's farming. I do what I can. Those 17 are worth about $8K by spring, I have over 60 head now.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2016)

420God said:


> As of yesterday I now have 17 calves in my garage. The snow doesn't bother them but it's suppose to get down to -15ºF tomorrow and I don't want to risk losing anymore, 2 of them didn't make it through the last cold spell, sucks but that's farming. I do what I can. Those 17 are worth about $8K by spring, I have over 60 head now.


Doing livestock is hard work. A dead baby cow transmogrifies to veal.


----------



## 420God (Dec 17, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Doing livestock is hard work. A dead baby cow transmogrifies to veal.


The eagles like it. We still have a family that hangs around during the winter months. Smart birds.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2016)

Isn't that the truth and the birds need it in winter. Eagles are amazing. When I lived in Big Bear we had a large family of Bald Eagles that lived by the dumpster. They are very smart. 

My ravens enjoyed the turkey left overs from Thanksgiving. They land on my patio swing and gruk to call me to bring them breakfast. Although I actually have a video of one of them calling me by name (Vinnie's sibling).


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 17, 2016)

420God said:


> Just took this pic out the patio, haven't even stepped outside yet to see how bad it really is. Looks like I might have to fire up the payloader to plow today.
> 
> View attachment 3855498


I miss the snow


----------



## Tim Fox (Dec 17, 2016)

jerryb73 said:


> I miss the snow


we have had snow on the ground for a week at my house,,, we were snowed in for 3 days,,, I could have put the chains on the car if I really needed to go anywhere,, but we had plenty of supplies to just wait it out,, the streets are better,, but the snow is everywhere,,, drifts about 3 feet in many places,,, was very pretty yesterday


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 17, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Overnight ice storm, I just found out the downside of all the stonework we did on driveways and sidewalks.
> Fortunately, I have multiple 40 lb. bags of pet friendly magnesium chloride at both locations.
> 
> Global warming is in hiding this morning. Don't slip and fall, it will ruin your day!


We got some pretty nasty ice over night as well. Been out salting for a while now.


----------



## 420God (Dec 17, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> We got some pretty nasty ice over night as well. Been out salting for a while now. View attachment 3855543


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2016)

420God said:


>



First thing I thought of when I saw the hockey skates.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 17, 2016)

Yep, had an ice storm here as well. Bout an inch of snow now with a 1/4" of ice over top. Got a sick, puking daughter to boot. Gotta go get some pedialyte.


----------



## 420God (Dec 17, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Yep, had an ice storm here as well. Bout an inch of snow now with a 1/4" of ice over top. Got a sick, puking daughter to boot. Gotta go get some pedialyte.


Aww, hope she feels better.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 17, 2016)

Got over 18 inches of snow in past few days so going to take the little one sledding today after lunch


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 17, 2016)

Fuck y'all! I'm running my ac right now. It'll be in the mid 70's today.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 17, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Fuck y'all! I'm running my ac right now. It'll be in the mid 70's today.


Every winter we get a week or so where it hits the 70s we got some of the most fucked up weather there is IMO


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Fuck y'all! I'm running my ac right now. It'll be in the mid 70's today.


It rained yesterday and the night before.


----------



## 420God (Dec 17, 2016)

Just started plowing. 

 
There's a blade on the back buried in the snow.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 17, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Fuck y'all! I'm running my ac right now. It'll be in the mid 70's today.


I feel ya bruh


----------



## neosapien (Dec 17, 2016)

420God said:


> Aww, hope she feels better.


Thanks. She'll be 4 a week from Monday and this is really the first time that she's been sick. I think I'm taking it worse than she is lol. Seems like food poisoning bit hard to say the cause but she pukes about every 30 minutes with no other symptoms. She's tired from not sleeping much to boot but in between acts normal minus being tired.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 17, 2016)

earlier.

It's up to 38° now going up to 56° at midnight then dropping into 40's tomorrow. Better than 15° and 24° the last 2 days.

Ice sucks. Snow blows. Cold weather eats it.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 17, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3855635 View attachment 3855636
> earlier.
> 
> It's up to 38° now going up to 56° at midnight then dropping into 40's tomorrow. Better than 15° and 24° the last 2 days.
> ...


I may be grabbing at straws but seems me and you have a lot of the same weather. Neighbor. Just kidding.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Thanks. She'll be 4 a week from Monday and this is really the first time that she's been sick. I think I'm taking it worse than she is lol. Seems like food poisoning bit hard to say the cause but she pukes about every 30 minutes with no other symptoms. She's tired from not sleeping much to boot but in between acts normal minus being tired.


What's her temperature?


----------



## neosapien (Dec 17, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> What's her temperature?


Sticking a thermometer in her mouth gives me a reading of 97.6, several times.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 17, 2016)

Dont let her leaves droop, lots of water!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 17, 2016)

Im at the market right now.

I got a bunch of shrimp and other shits for dinner. 

I saw me ol boss at the butcher n he helped me get lots of diff beef prodocts. 

Also killed 2 arepas stuffed with cheese and a pint. 

Lcbo time


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Sticking a thermometer in her mouth gives me a reading of 97.6, several times.


I'm with you food poisoning or cold. For accuracy with a kid (who never ever hold it under their tongue), put it under their axilla and add 2 degrees, close enough.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 17, 2016)

*taking notes**


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 17, 2016)

Straight up lololol 

Vodka or tequilla maybe whiakey

Life is hard


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 17, 2016)

I've successfully avoided going outside for the last week, except for meeting a few clients at the corner. The other night it was -12 with the windchill, I ran an ounce out to a guy. I was out for like 3 minutes, my face hurt and it was really hard to breathe. WTF? Had freezing drizzle for hours this morning on top of the last snowfall, not sure how that's even possible since it never got about 26f degrees. So now everything has a deadly glossy finish. Gotta wedding to play this evening, so I gotta go scrape off the car before heading out, and 5 more inches coming before tomorrow, when the air temp alone will be -4f. There gonna be lots o' empty bleachers tomorrow, anyone wanna buy some Bears tickets?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3855635 View attachment 3855636
> earlier.
> 
> It's up to 38° now going up to 56° at midnight then dropping into 40's tomorrow. Better than 15° and 24° the last 2 days.
> ...


I have never until now seen orange peel on a paint job so bad it spread to the glass.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 17, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I'm with you food poisoning or cold. For accuracy with a kid (who never ever hold it under their tongue), put it under their axilla and add 2 degrees, close enough.


I was hoping you'd chime in and put my mind at ease. She was pretty good with the tongue surprisingly. She was so tired and malaise that she just laid there watching TV while I was Dr. Neo.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I was hoping you'd chime in and put my mind at ease. She was pretty good with the tongue surprisingly. She was so tired and malaise that she just laid there watching TV while I was Dr. Neo.


Compare it to her axillary if you are ever in doubt Dr  Kids are amazingly resilient much more so than us (old farts). Ugh I hated it when my kids were sick. I can imagine all kinds of terrors, seeing hoof prints and imagining zebras.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 17, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Isn't that the truth and the birds need it in winter. Eagles are amazing. When I lived in Big Bear we had a large family of Bald Eagles that lived by the dumpster. They are very smart.
> 
> My ravens enjoyed the turkey left overs from Thanksgiving. They land on my patio swing and gruk to call me to bring them breakfast. Although I actually have a video of one of them calling me by name (Vinnie's sibling).


Had a male eagle grab a hen the other day. The hen fought it off. I walked out and scared the eagle but the hen was holding her own. Weird how animals fight when they are in fear for their life.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 17, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3855635 View attachment 3855636
> earlier.
> 
> It's up to 38° now going up to 56° at midnight then dropping into 40's tomorrow. Better than 15° and 24° the last 2 days.
> ...


looks the same here. i left for work at around 5am.. still dark. hit my driveway and almost went down lol. grabbed the bed of my truck to stop myself. good way to wake up. but it gave me some time to heat up my truck, get that shit off my windshield and smoke a bowl. so that was a win lol and i got to see a cop almost crash this morning


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 17, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Every winter we get a week or so where it hits the 70s we got some of the most fucked up weather there is IMO


Jan in TX sucked big hairy balls. The only place I been that one day we were black flagged due to heat (military) and the next day sleeting and freezing.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Had a male eagle grab a hen the other day. The hen fought it off. I walked out and scared the eagle but the hen was holding her own. Weird how animals fight when they are in fear for their life.


Could have simply been foreplay


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 17, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Could have simply been foreplay


Lol.
Every time we have diddles hatch I let nature take its course. I've lost more chickens in the road to cars than predators. Only the smart birds make it and pass it on.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Lol.
> Every time we have diddles hatch I let nature take its course. I've lost more chickens in the road to cars than predators. Only the smart birds make it and pass it on.


Survival of the fittest. I think that's pretty much how my parents generation looked at raising kids. Only the smart/strong survived.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 17, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Survival of the fittest. I think that's pretty much how my parents generation looked at raising kids. Only the smart/strong survived.


I raise mine the same way. No baby safety shit around the house. My kids all learned what no meant early on.

Like warning on knives and crap like that. Let the stupid thin themselves out.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 17, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I raise mine the same way. No baby safety shit around the house. Mu kids all learned what no meant early on.
> 
> Like warning on knives and crap like that. Let the stupid thin themselves out.


A lot of warnings come after law suits.
I liked the warning about autopilot (cruise control) on a brand of motor home mentioning that you are not actually in autopilot.

I wonder if that came after a law suit also?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 17, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> A lot of warnings come after law suits.
> I liked the warning about autopilot (cruise control) on a brand of motor home mentioning that you are not actually in autopilot.
> 
> I wonder if that came after a law suit also?


Lol. Such law suits should be banned. Otherwise we are rewarding stupid behavior.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> A lot of warnings come after law suits.
> I liked the warning about autopilot (cruise control) on a brand of motor home mentioning that you are not actually in autopilot.
> 
> I wonder if that came after a law suit also?


Remember contraceptive jelly on toast?


----------



## srh88 (Dec 17, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Remember contraceptive jelly on toast?


sounds delicious


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 17, 2016)

At the wife's side Christmas get together .....this sucks asshole .

Any good ideas on causing an emergency to leave ....that isn't sexual and doesn't involve killing anyone or explosions @srh88


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


> sounds delicious


Little salmon roe and you got yourself a well balanced meal


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 17, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> At the wife's side Christmas get together .....this sucks asshole .
> 
> Any good ideas on causing an emergency to leave ....that isn't sexual and doesn't involve killing anyone or explosions @srh88


Zip your pecker up in your pants.

I did as a kid. I'm uncut and it hurt.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> At the wife's side Christmas get together .....this sucks asshole .
> 
> Any good ideas on causing an emergency to leave ....that isn't sexual and doesn't involve killing anyone or explosions @srh88


Put a little Visine in your drink and vomit. Give me your phone number and I'll call you all hysterical and you can leave to help a friend. Give me the address I'll call in a drone (oops, maybe not that)


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Lol. Such law suits should be banned. Otherwise we are rewarding stupid behavior.


hmmmm


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Zip your pecker up in your pants.
> 
> I did as a kid. I'm uncut and it hurt.


Did you tell the doc to keep the tip?


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 17, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Put a little Visine in your drink and vomit. Give me your phone number and I'll call you all hysterical and you can leave to help a friend. Give me the address I'll call in a drone (oops, maybe not that)


I will email the number Annie ...if I can't figure it out .....zipping my penis may work ...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 17, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> hmmmm


Its positive reinforcement of stupid behavior.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 17, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> At the wife's side Christmas get together .....this sucks asshole .
> 
> Any good ideas on causing an emergency to leave ....that isn't sexual and doesn't involve killing anyone or explosions @srh88


tell em you need to feed your plants then grab her moms nipple and throw an m80 in the toilet and book it


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 17, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Did you tell the doc to keep the tip?


It stayed on. Took a deep breath and unzipped. It was hurting like hell and figure that was the only way for relief so why put it off? Little tincture of iodine and I was ok.

When I was a kid we didn't go to the dr unless we were pouring blood or a bone was sticking out.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Its positive reinforcement of stupid behavior.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> It stayed on. Took a deep breath and unzipped. It was hurting like hell and figure that was the only way for relief so why put it off? Little tincture of iodine and I was ok.
> 
> When I was a kid we didn't go to the dr unless we were pouring blood or a bone was sticking out.


Ikr? I broke my penis on a bicycle shift lever (interaction with a parked car). I was like 15. It hurt like hell and no surface blood so I didn't tell anyone. Now I'm Cap'n Hook, aaarrrr


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 17, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Ikr? I broke my penis on a bicycle shift lever (interaction with a parked car). I was like 15. It hurt like hell and no surface blood so I didn't tell anyone. Now I'm Cap'n Hook, aaarrrr


I thought the penis had to be hard to break it?

Had a chick ride me one time and I slipped out. She came down and I hit between here leg and vag. I have shoved a broken collar bone into a lung and had to wait 5 hours before they set it. 

I believe the pecker thing hurt worse.

My penis actually popped like popping your knuckles or something. I don't think it ruptured the membrane that holds blood.
It just hurt like hell.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


> tell em you need to feed your plants then grab her moms nipple and throw an m80 in the toilet and book it


Some drugs,sexual molestation of the elderly and of course an explosion....I knew I could depend on you in a pinch ......these people are very churchy type bunch ....but there is a full stocked bar and the ladies all seem to have the glossy Vicodin eyes ......synthetic happiness if you will ....you know just good Christian people ....


----------



## srh88 (Dec 17, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Some drugs,sexual molestation of the elderly and of course an explosion....I knew I could depend on you in a pinch ......these people are very churchy type bunch ....but there is a full stocked bar and the ladies all seem to have the glossy Vicodin eyes ......synthetic happiness if you will ....you know just good Christian people ....


when i was in high school i dated a chick with a real christian family. her mom caught us smoking pot. she was flipping out lol, her exact words were.. "you guys got me so worked up i need to take a xanax" gotta love people like that. dumb dumbs


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


> *tell em you need to feed your* *plants then grab her moms nipple *and throw an m80 in the toilet and book it


Fairly sure he could skip the M80, the first two will get him out .


----------



## srh88 (Dec 17, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Fairly sure he could skip the M80, the first two will get him out .


the m80 is the most important part.. gives em something else to talk about


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 17, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> At the wife's side Christmas get together .....this sucks asshole .
> 
> Any good ideas on causing an emergency to leave ....that isn't sexual and doesn't involve killing anyone or explosions @srh88


Jerk off in the kitchen. You'll never have to go back.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


> when i was in high school i dated a chick with a real christian family. her mom caught us smoking pot. she was flipping out lol, her exact words were.. "you guys got me so worked up i need to take a xanax" gotta love people like that. dumb dumbs


Not all Christians are like that.

It saddens me to see it.

I'm Christian and for me it boils down to do more for others. Even if you don't like them or believe the same.

Its kind of weird to me that people that believe the bible so strongly over look the part where all seed bearing herbs are ours to use.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 17, 2016)

Meeting lots of new people mostly old and surprisingly drunk ...I'm on the fence about zipping the penis now ....


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 17, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Meeting lots of new people mostly old and surprisingly drunk ...I'm on the fence about zipping the penis now ....


Im young and drunk, you should meet me!

**update** so as I am prepping the shrimp. The lesbian chick from months ago texts me. "Hey dude, you said you could help me out if I hit a drought?"

Me:"yaya gal I got you, what we speaking bout. Simply white girl or you need a boy?"
Her" I want mandy and that white girl if ahes the same as last time"

Me" the girl I got is better but ahes charging more"

Her"maybe me and the one you met last time can change what your charging?"

I think I was just offered sex but am unsure.

This is now my blog.

Do continue

Edit: ya this gyal must be in deep, been amin since an offer like this. Asking for 600$ off my price for a threezome. 

Ugh gheys this is a serious dilemma. 

Im sell8ng 3zaps of molly nn2 of white for a good mark up already. 

The discount is 625 dollars with sex. Thats just under a cuban for me at resale.

Issue. The one girl hates me making me want to ge very hard on her but the other is a sweet little thang. Im conflicted


----------



## neosapien (Dec 17, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Im young and drunk, you should meet me!
> 
> **update** so as I am prepping the shrimp. The lesbian chick from months ago texts me. "Hey dude, you said you could help me out if I hit a drought?"
> 
> ...


You should do it. It's Christmas. Think of the children. You need to tell them pics for your Internet friends or no deal though.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 17, 2016)

neosapien said:


> You should do it. It's Christmas. Think of the children. You need to tell them pics for your Internet friends or no deal though.


For the children, qhy didn't I think of that!

Ugh I feel lile a sleeze uploading them girla here. Tc I can do that with no bad feelings


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 17, 2016)

i've never made egg drop soup. but i am hungry, and it is cold out, so i wanted egg drop soup. so i looked up egg drop soup. 

turns out i had all the ingredients for egg drop soup. so i made egg drop soup.

my egg drop soup came out like shit. but it is edible, so i ate the egg drop soup.

egg drop soup.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 17, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> For the children, qhy didn't I think of that!
> 
> Ugh I feel lile a sleeze uploading them girla here. Tc I can do that with no bad feelings


PM them to me, I'll figure how to handle the situation.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 17, 2016)

neosapien said:


> PM them to me, I'll figure how to handle the situation.


Feel free to forward them on over.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 17, 2016)

neosapien said:


> PM them to me, I'll figure how to handle the situation.


I showed them a gew months back on tc. One is a very cute bla k chick and one is a semi strung preppy qhite girl. 

I dont even know how I meet these people 

Honeat I do too many to remember there navals let alone face °.°


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 17, 2016)

Update--things seem ok atm ..now I'm guna go to the truck to grab something and get very high...that should help


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 17, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Feel free to forward them on over.


Chast askbruh.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 17, 2016)

This is my new morning brew. 8oz of each in a 16oz mug

So fucking good. I had two of them.
That's what i accomplished today


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 17, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> This is my new morning brew. 8oz of each in a 16oz mug
> View attachment 3855970
> So fucking good. I had two of them.
> That's what i accomplished today


I would make you much better coffee afterba night of you ravaging my booty. 

I am on a local coffee shop "single bean origin" kick atm

I literally just realised I do not have enough money to pay for a shipment of coca. Dude is hesitant to lwt it go as I owe the last time.

I am in tears. He said "nigga you my fam but this stack is too much, you havent paid up for last me"

Ill get all my bricks tonight but I may need to get my neck game right


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 17, 2016)

So I stumnle my drunk ass to the atm. 

Withdraw 1k, make way to mext atm 1k. I have 4 more to go before my man will evem look at me. 

If i breal xonditions and go to him I can get the next 2 bricka on spot.

I cann9t leave my house by law but I know a deal. My plug lives 2 blocka over so wither it is aparty I cannot miss or he playing me 

For the record I owe 32,000 dollars. Not much in the grand scheme but i am slacking on payments. 

I just typed it out and got ao sad. 

Coca n heroin aint a gsme.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 17, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Jan in TX sucked big hairy balls. The only place I been that one day we were black flagged due to heat (military) and the next day sleeting and freezing.


Not in TX here Buffalo has some crazy weather


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 17, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Lol. Such law suits should be banned. Otherwise we are rewarding stupid behavior.


Remember the million dollar McDonald's coffee lawsuit cause the cup didn't say hot. Like what the Fuck were you thinking you ordered a cup of coffee of course it's hot


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 17, 2016)

Imay may not be in a tripped out atatem

So people trying to startvstreet wars qith me

I am the moat innocent fucker you can meet 

Im talking to onw nig and I tell him how bad 9t will end all the time I have a tear on my face.

Yo I will war with anyone over bs but the se "hood politics" aren't mine. .

My homie juat said I am acting a bitch. I cannot dp this bs foghting anymore.

Fuck my life


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 17, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Remember the million dollar McDonald's coffee lawsuit cause the cup didn't say hot. Like what the Fuck were you thinking you ordered a cup of coffee of course it's hot


I remember.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 17, 2016)

Home now finally ....but heading to the guitar center near my house to pick up some strings for an old acoustic I've had sitting around forever .....I'm a pianist not a guitar player but I've been plucking at my little guys junior guitar lately and it's actually kind of fun .....so off I go with the little guy to the music store to let him beat on there very expensive drums while I get some strings and another little plastic doohickey mabobber thingy ma jigg I just noticed is missing that apparently holds one end of the strings in .......so I accomplished going to a Christmas party and not having to resort to injuring my penis or molesting old women to get outta there .....thanks @curious2garden for the out if needed ....


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Home now finally ....but heading to the guitar center near my house to pick up some strings for an old acoustic I've had sitting around forever .....I'm a pianist not a guitar player but I've been plucking at my little guys junior guitar lately and it's actually kind of fun .....so off I go with the little guy to the music store to let him beat on there very expensive drums while I get some strings and another little plastic doohickey mabobber thingy ma jigg I just noticed is missing that apparently holds one end of the strings in .......so I accomplished going to a Christmas party and not having to resort to injuring my penis or molesting old women to get outta there .....thanks @curious2garden for the out if needed ....


LOL were the old women disappointed? Have fun at Guitar Center.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 17, 2016)

This is me stimbling my way to het my bricks


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 17, 2016)

Mission accomplished.

At home again. 

My boy drove up soon as that pic was taken and bitched me out for saying I woould be a min. Actual time was 1
5-2min tops.

Even started saying let me out I can show ya how quick I walk.

My buddy goes "stfu sf, I will let you off at your house, we can imagine you were quicker." 

Made a good pocket deal of half ounce of ahatter and a ball for 450. 

Blog ended


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 17, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> LOL were the old women disappointed? Have fun at Guitar Center.


I like to look at their pedals. 

Guitar Center's, not the women's. Well, that's not entirely true either.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I thought the penis had to be hard to break it?
> 
> Had a chick ride me one time and I slipped out. She came down and I hit between here leg and vag. I have shoved a broken collar bone into a lung and had to wait 5 hours before they set it.
> 
> ...


Let me tell you ... I was fifteen. I got an erection later that day. That was an eye waterer; I remember it 40 years after, ow


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 17, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Let me tell you ... I was fifteen. I got an erection later that day. That was an eye waterer; I remember it 40 years after, ow


I can only imagine.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Not all Christians are like that.
> 
> It saddens me to see it.
> 
> ...


The basic problem here is one of interpretation


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 17, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> The basic problem here is one of interpretation


No doubt and a source for many arguments.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 18, 2016)

Before I forget the ingredients. Or to tell you all completely, I have slowly gathered the ingredients and directions of my wife's Chicken dish. I will try my best to share with you fucks. There is no name, my wife just says that chicken.

_*That Chicken *_(2-4 servings)
1.5lb chicken wings chopped
Lil peanut oil
2tbs chili pepper sauce
5 small chilli peppers
1tbs Szechuan Peppercorns heaping
5 whole Anise stars
1tbs ginger chopped heaping
3 garlic cloves chopped
1 green onion big slivers
Dash of salt

Throw that peanut oil in a wok. Add garlic and ginger. Maybe some salt. Make sure dat bitch is hot. Add chicken. Cook and shit. Stir and shit. Add the pepper sauce, peppers, Peppercorns and Anise. Tell me to get you wine. Stir that shit. Cook until it's done and you don't get sick. Add the green onion 2 minutes before you're done. Turn the stove off. Pour that shit in a bowl. Eat it. I probably forgot something. Obviously you can adjust spiciness with pepper tweaking and shit. 
 

Guizhou That Chicken.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 18, 2016)

Accomplished about 5 hours sleep since Wednesday morning, between trips to hospital and tossing salt. We got that 1/4''of ice with no snow on top, a thaw, then re-freeze. 3 pallets of ice melt, and an 2 hours sleep later, wife's water broke.

Real this time. @6cm and epidural in place. 

@curious2garden got her up and moving few times yesterday and last night. her water broke 3 this morn. Dr says everything looking good. Wife is the most relaxed she's been in months. smooth so far...

Is it bad I want a drink?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 18, 2016)

dangledo said:


> Accomplished about 5 hours sleep since Wednesday morning, between trips to hospital and tossing salt. We got that 1/4''of ice with no snow on top, a thaw, then re-freeze. 3 pallets of ice melt, and an 2 hours sleep later, wife's water broke.
> 
> Real this time. @6cm and epidural in place.
> 
> ...


LOL nope not bad to want a drink. I'll lift one for you today, 6 cm and full effacement is heading into transition, buckle up and enjoy the ride and take photos for us. They smell wonderful when they are brand new (they never smell that good ever again).


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 18, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> (they never smell that good ever again).


Just like that "new puppy smell".


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 18, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Just like that "new puppy smell".


Addictive similar to that new car smell


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 18, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Before I forget the ingredients. Or to tell you all completely, I have slowly gathered the ingredients and directions of my wife's Chicken dish. I will try my best to share with you fucks. There is no name, my wife just says that chicken.
> 
> _*That Chicken *_(2-4 servings)
> 1.5lb chicken wings chopped
> ...


I would so eat that


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 18, 2016)

The test prime rib. The four bone goes in Saturday evening for christmas eve


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 18, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> The test prime rib. The four bone goes in Saturday evening for christmas eve
> View attachment 3856755


I've got a nice two bone (with the mandatory inserted garlic chunks) ready to spin on the rotisserie on the 25th in addition to a nice roasted Turkey Titt w/ gravy.
Stuffing, multiple gravy's. veggies & breads.

Fuck Calories, I'm hungry


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 18, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've got a nice two bone (with the mandatory inserted garlic chunks) ready to spin on the rotisserie on the 25th in addition to a nice roasted Turkey Titt w/ gravy.
> Stuffing, multiple gravy's. veggies & breads.
> 
> Fuck Calories, I'm hungry


LOL I have a 21# turkey in the frig and tomorrow I'm starting on pies and fudge


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 18, 2016)

Ha! beat you! Cinnamon roll apple pie (half eaten)


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 18, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> The test prime rib. The four bone goes in Saturday evening for christmas eve
> View attachment 3856755


That looks so good!


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've got a nice two bone (with the mandatory inserted garlic chunks) ready to spin on the rotisserie on the 25th in addition to a nice roasted Turkey Titt w/ gravy.
> Stuffing, multiple gravy's. veggies & breads.
> 
> Fuck Calories, I'm hungry


I have a 2 bone in the freezer too! If I only have my family on christmas this will be enough, but if we end up with friends or family i will need to buy a 4 bone or something like that.


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 19, 2016)

I got to work At 2:30...

Dropped everything and walked out that bitch bout 10 minutes ago.


I already got a phone call that I didn't answer 

Fuck em.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 19, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 3856806
> Ha! beat you! Cinnamon roll apple pie (half eaten)


Recipe please.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 19, 2016)

Next time I’ll be adding a tablespoon of salted butter.


----------



## .nobody. (Dec 19, 2016)

I liked all of someone's posts.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 19, 2016)

wife popped an f1, big dick pheno. super stable genetics. weighing in a 8 lb 15.5 oz and 22'' long, there was no way my 5' wife was passing this beefcake naturally. 



 
 

he *also* has my butt-chin. took much better pics with my wifes dslr. will post when i can. his room at home, too.

back to the hospitol for no sleep. great hospital staff though, couldnt be happier right now


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2016)

dangledo said:


> wife popped an f1, big dick pheno. super stable genetics. weighing in a 8 lb 15.5 oz and 22'' long, there was no way my 5' wife was passing this beefcake naturally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 CONGRATULATIONS to Mrs. dangledo and you!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 19, 2016)

Congratulations Mom & Dad.
Buckle up and enjoy the ride - it has just begun.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 19, 2016)

dangledo said:


> wife popped an f1, big dick pheno. super stable genetics. weighing in a 8 lb 15.5 oz and 22'' long, there was no way my 5' wife was passing this beefcake naturally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woot! Woot! Congrats to you guys and welcome to the club dad!


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 19, 2016)

dangledo said:


> wife popped an f1, big dick pheno. super stable genetics. weighing in a 8 lb 15.5 oz and 22'' long, there was no way my 5' wife was passing this beefcake naturally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!! Now the fun begins (and truthfully, there is a lot of fun)


----------



## 420God (Dec 19, 2016)

dangledo said:


> wife popped an f1, big dick pheno. super stable genetics. weighing in a 8 lb 15.5 oz and 22'' long, there was no way my 5' wife was passing this beefcake naturally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, dude!


----------



## iHearAll (Dec 19, 2016)

I ejaculated on her back!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 20, 2016)

Did a bunch of drugs, shitpoast here for a while, on my other phone with an australian chick talking bout footy and me becoming a prostitute 

It really aounds like a good job oppurtunity. After the first cuatie my prices gotta drop tho I assume.

If I was hell bent on importing coca to a place like atraya the risk is kinda worth it 

Australia doesnt let in cons tho, aint that ironic. 

Its a meth continent tbh. Probably because of the exhorbant prices making a 12 hour high qorth it. 

Im stunned thw cunt can do as many drugs as she does. Guess that is the benefit of what she does for a living. 

Im currently watching my cat trip outon the flashlight from my phone blasting her eyes. If ahe aint chasing shadows sge meows at me and smacks my legs.

God bless cats roxi 30s crack and maybe a bit of heroin. 

At 7roxi while i chase some squares of raw. Still got two drinks in each hand because when af go hard he is a gos damn tree in ur hoe planting his roots like a bad cbc film


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 20, 2016)

dangledo said:


> wife popped an f1, big dick pheno. super stable genetics. weighing in a 8 lb 15.5 oz and 22'' long, there was no way my 5' wife was passing this beefcake naturally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## dangledo (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks fellas! Much appreciated. Still running on little sleep. . Must be the excitement of it all. full chillum of sift last night didn't even touch me. Usually I save sift for night time stone, then pass right out. First smoke in two days and Nadadamnthing.

Trying to get the missus as much rest between feedings. . She's off all serious pain meds besides Tylenol and Motrin. feels much better, even more than doctors expected.

*just started norcos. I misunderstood.

a zanny and couple stiff drinks when we get home tomorrow, then a deep deep slumber for who knows how long. I've got the wife's blessing lol.

I bet I've had twenty cups of coffee. Gonna have to ween myself off this shit when I get home.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 20, 2016)

dangledo said:


> wife popped an f1, big dick pheno. super stable genetics. weighing in a 8 lb 15.5 oz and 22'' long, there was no way my 5' wife was passing this beefcake naturally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to both of you. He looks so sweet and yeah you're done with sleep for a bit ha ha!


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 20, 2016)

I upped the amount of lights in my grow cab. Not sure if I'll even notice anything this late. But on the plus side. I now have 120w instead of just 90w.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 20, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Congrats to both of you. He looks so sweet and yeah you're done with sleep for a bit ha ha!


Thanks! Yea I figured as much. it Def not about me, but wanting her to get as much rest as possible these first few days recovering. Plus my mom said she'd be by to help my wife first couple days home. Really nice that so many people have come to support and help out with whatever they can. Not expected, but definitely appreciated. Life is good.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 20, 2016)

dangledo said:


> wife popped an f1, big dick pheno. super stable genetics. weighing in a 8 lb 15.5 oz and 22'' long, there was no way my 5' wife was passing this beefcake naturally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats .....


I had an addition added to the family recently as well ....Nov-8th....growing fast and blasting through diapers at an incredible rate.


Good luck to you and I wish nothing but the best for the new little one ,and enjoy not sleeping and waking up to momma handing you a super stinky pillow at weird hours of the night to only realize it's your baby and your the man for the job .....don't worry your not alone buddy 
Congrats again


----------



## 420God (Dec 20, 2016)

@dangledo


----------



## cat of curiosity (Dec 20, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Congrats .....
> 
> 
> I had an addition added to the family recently as well ....Nov-8th....growing fast and blasting through diapers at an incredible rate.
> ...


who doesn't love yellow seedy blowouts?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 20, 2016)

my very first friend as a child dropped dead this morning. He was my age. He had a beautiful family, a fat pig of a wife who was his soul mate and a terrific job in Denver. I feel awful about it. Can't make it to Denver for the funeral but Mark wherever you are I will never forget you bud.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 20, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> my very first friend as a child dropped dead this morning. He was my age. He had a beautiful family, a fat pig of a wife who was his soul mate and a terrific job in Denver. I feel awful about it. Can't make it to Denver for the funeral but Mark wherever you are I will never forget you bud.


sorry to hear about all that man


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 20, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> my very first friend as a child dropped dead this morning. He was my age. He had a beautiful family, a fat pig of a wife who was his soul mate and a terrific job in Denver. I feel awful about it. Can't make it to Denver for the funeral but Mark wherever you are I will never forget you bud.


Ahhh that's awful about his death. I am so sorry


----------



## neosapien (Dec 20, 2016)

dangledo said:


> Thanks! Yea I figured as much. it Def not about me, but wanting her to get as much rest as possible these first few days recovering. Plus my mom said she'd be by to help my wife first couple days home. Really nice that so many people have come to support and help out with whatever they can. Not expected, but definitely appreciated. Life is good.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 20, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> my very first friend as a child dropped dead this morning. He was my age. He had a beautiful family, a fat pig of a wife who was his soul mate and a terrific job in Denver. I feel awful about it. Can't make it to Denver for the funeral but Mark wherever you are I will never forget you bud.


That's a shame man, sorry.

We lost 3 from my family this year, and an old friend too. It's been a shitty year, hoping for better in '17.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 20, 2016)

So I'm starting some projects at home now that my other place is 99% done.
Ripped off window trim, removed jams, sill and spackled some drywall deficits along bottom.
 
Then rebuilt with some new stuff from Lowe's. Added jams inside window vinyl. Fortunately, the windows were installed right when I was kind of out of it 3 yrs. ago, a day after being released from hospital. It kind of looked like they layed the window right on the sill, but they actually cut it and fit window down in there.
Once my prybar rocked that sill and not window, I knew I was OK. 
 
And that's all folks, till after Christmas. Well, maybe. It's hard to sit and do nothing for more than an hour, I just start looking for something to upgrade.

I'll try some edibles, maybe. I should rest a while, it's been a long year of remodeling.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 21, 2016)

420God said:


> @dangledo
> 
> View attachment 3857815


3 days in and the hospital got me with a photo package. Really? They have their own photographers to get more$ out of people?
Smh. good pictures though, and the photographer was hot with some massive tittays. 

I did acquire a decent collection of nug jars, rubber gloves, couple towels to clean the grow room, alcohol wipes, some lube, a nurse's bad ass pen(accident) and a new blanket for my dog lol. it's the little things...



I smoked out a janitor that was on break, that had been working on our floor. Didn't see him the rest of the night. Told him it was good shit. he choked his nuts off. Don't think he knows much about sativa.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 21, 2016)

dangledo said:


> 3 days in and the hospital got me with a photo package. Really? They have their own photographers to get more$ out of people?
> Smh. good pictures though, and the photographer was hot with some massive tittays.
> 
> I did acquire a decent collection of nug jars, rubber gloves, couple towels to clean the grow room, alcohol wipes, some lube, a nurse's bad ass pen(accident) and a new blanket for my dog lol. it's the little things...
> ...


Sounds a lot like my stay lol. Did you eat all your wife's meals cuz she wasn't hungry and you were starving? Uh yeah I didn't do that either I mean.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 21, 2016)

dangledo said:


> Thanks fellas! Much appreciated. Still running on little sleep. . Must be the excitement of it all. full chillum of sift last night didn't even touch me. Usually I save sift for night time stone, then pass right out. First smoke in two days and Nadadamnthing.
> 
> Trying to get the missus as much rest between feedings. . She's off all serious pain meds besides Tylenol and Motrin. feels much better, even more than doctors expected.
> 
> ...


Congrats dude! Big time congrats!

My baby girl will be here in 29 days. 

So excited.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 21, 2016)

neosapien said:


>


Lol told the young tech that, she was cracking up. She went out and told other nurses and techs that. Several hot chicks think I'm hilarious now. Thx neo.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2016)

dangledo said:


> Lol told the young tech that, she was cracking up. She went out and told other nurses and techs that. Several hot chicks think I'm hilarious now. Thx neo.


 Our new dad has post #7777! How is young Lucky?


----------



## dangledo (Dec 21, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Sounds a lot like my stay lol. Did you eat all your wife's meals cuz she wasn't hungry and you were starving? Uh yeah I didn't do that either I mean.


Oh yea. They actually never questioned when she asked for two servings of bacon, eggs etc. I'm sure I'll see it on the bill. Do they charge insurance or us for food? Prob should've figured that out first. Wife's birthday was yesterday, so she got her pick for dinner when I left to let the dog out. Brought it back and she didn't want anything to do with it. Had to double down. It was nice.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 21, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Congrats dude! Big time congrats!
> 
> My baby girl will be here in 29 days.
> 
> So excited.



I know you've heard this, but it's a feeling that's indescribable. 

I'm a changed man. Haven't thought about selfish me for few days now lol. Not even about booze...well....kinda...


----------



## dangledo (Dec 21, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Our new dad has post #7777! How is young Lucky?



When I just scrolled up to look at post number(not shown on phone) it was seven minutes ago. 

I'm buying lotto today


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 21, 2016)

dangledo said:


> When I just scrolled up to look at post number(not shown on phone) it was seven minutes ago.
> 
> I'm buying lotto today


It sounds like you've already hit the lotto. 

Congrats again.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 21, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Congrats .....
> 
> 
> I had an addition added to the family recently as well ....Nov-8th....growing fast and blasting through diapers at an incredible rate.
> ...


Thx. Yea man my first experience EVER changing a diaper and he peed and pooped after I hadjust wiped him down. Oh and the whole circumcised penis thing added in. I'm pretty sure I've never been so unsure of myself. ever. 

Congrats to you and yours bro. 


apologies to all for not figuring multi quote on my phone here. I realize it's very @StonedFarmer esque ha


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Haze the maze (Dec 21, 2016)

today I ate the brownies that I made yesterday. 
Good morning


----------



## lokie (Dec 21, 2016)

Haze the maze said:


> today I ate the brownies that I made yesterday.
> Good morning


----------



## neosapien (Dec 21, 2016)

dangledo said:


> Oh yea. They actually never questioned when she asked for two servings of bacon, eggs etc. I'm sure I'll see it on the bill. Do they charge insurance or us for food? Prob should've figured that out first. Wife's birthday was yesterday, so she got her pick for dinner when I left to let the dog out. Brought it back and she didn't want anything to do with it. Had to double down. It was nice.


Not sure exactly. We were poor piece of shit drains on the economy (according to some people) and my wife qualified for Medicaid when she was pregnant, so what my private insurance didn't cover the Medicaid did. I know looking at the EOB after all was said and done, the whole shabang for an emergency c section delivery was something crazy like $24k.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 21, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Not sure exactly. We were poor piece of shit drains on the economy (according to some people) and my wife qualified for Medicaid when she was pregnant, so what my private insurance didn't cover the Medicaid did. I know looking at the EOB after all was said and done, the whole shabang for an emergency c section delivery was something crazy like $24k.


I remember paying less than $100 per kid (and I think that was for the food) when my wife delivered, but all ours were natural & I was active duty att.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 21, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I remember paying less than $100 per kid (and I think that was for the food) when my wife delivered, but all ours were natural & I was active duty att.


Expensive children. My last one was $4.
$2000 total, 1989, insurance covered.

Except for $4. 

(I would have paid more  )


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 21, 2016)

Working on the $5 trumpet some more. I got the big dent out of the bell (well mostly) and I made some inlays for the valve pistons because I couldn't find just the inlays. I could only find the entire top button, I think it's called? But they were $7.99 each for the cheap ones and this is a $5 garage sale trumpet so I just made some out of wood.

I then attached a carabiner to it with a nylon strap so I could hang it on the wall without damaging it since the case was shot. It's cleaned up pretty good so far. It was filthy and all the valves were stuck when I got it. It's missing the 3rd valve finger ring but I can probably make one.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 22, 2016)

Installed a water heater today. Finished pointing the wall I built. Finished ripping out a garage floor and layed rebar to get it ready for concrete and built a front little patio thing. I kicked some ass today


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 22, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Installed a water heater today. Finished pointing the wall I built. Finished ripping out a garage floor and layed rebar View attachment 3859186to get it ready for concrete and built a front little patio thing. I kicked some ass today View attachment 3859187 View attachment 3859188 View attachment 3859189


Nice work!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 22, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Installed a water heater today. Finished pointing the wall I built. Finished ripping out a garage floor and layed rebar View attachment 3859186to get it ready for concrete and built a front little patio thing. I kicked some ass today View attachment 3859187 View attachment 3859188 View attachment 3859189


Get some calcium or magnesium chloride, that stonework gets real, real slick with a just little bit of ice. Sometimes I don't even see it and I'm slippin' and slidin' around like a drunken fool in a comedy sketch. 

The wife already slipped on ours. I told her, but she likes finding things out on her own sometimes .


----------



## srh88 (Dec 22, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Get some calcium or magnesium chloride, that stonework gets real, real slick with a just little bit of ice. Sometimes I don't even see it and I'm slippin' and slidin' around like a drunken fool in a comedy sketch.
> 
> The wife already slipped on ours. I told her, but she likes finding things out on her own sometimes .


It's for a customer.. once I'm done with it I don't care what he does to it. It's a flip house.. the whole place is gutted. Had to get my shit done outside before they repaint the brick and they rip up the driveway to replace it. 
After I'm done with this I'm doing all the plumbing inside. Pretty awesome customer lol. So far he's down almost 15k because of me. Not too bad for a side job


----------



## justugh (Dec 22, 2016)

good day 

i got the car i wanted for 2800.........the engine blow in the car at 60k and was replaced ....the kelly blue book goes on the age of the body not the engine so i got a 10k car for 2800 

i emptied out the box in the bank gave the estate lawyer all of it plus the key to the box 
i closed down all bank accounts linked to me and wade and dad 
i ordered the uhaul box to be dropped off the 26th
i finshed packing most everything up last of it can be sweeped up and tossed in a tub sort it later 
i am about to go meet cindy and little alex to say good bye 
i sold the 2nd car to my buddy for 930 bucks ( wades is in deep shit he does not have a 3rd car for the tax write off ) happy about dicking him like that
the lawyer accpeted my proof of paying money out for upkeep of the house .....i am getting 4k back 
i paid off all my credit card debt and shut down the crappy APR cards 

now i plan to take the last 4 hits of LSD that my little brother gave me for my b-day before he died (no worries the gun is locked up and i sent the key out to my partner so i could not shoot wade) 
debating if i want to go to casino and look for a hooker....get some ass then take the LSD in a 4 star hotel 

and now i just confirmed with the uhaal ppl about the box drop off 


wahoooo got done alot of shit in 4 hours


----------



## neosapien (Dec 22, 2016)

I went in to work the last couple days to do some cash work. On top of being a swimming pool service extraordinaire, I'm also the only person who can navigate QuickBooks worth a damn apparently. That makes me an accountant right? Ok, well swell talking to you guys for these 5 minutes. I'm gonna call it an hour. See I'm totally an accountant.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 22, 2016)

justugh said:


> now i plan to take the last 4 hits of LSD that my little brother gave me for my b-day


All 4? OK! Don't forget to post something later. If the keyboard still looks like a keyboard.

Good Luck!


----------



## justugh (Dec 22, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> All 4? OK! Don't forget to post something later. If the keyboard still looks like a keyboard.
> 
> Good Luck!


21st b-day i took 1/3 of a vile of brown acid tripped for 2 weeks .......i am well over 5000 hits (it is my ace in the hole 1 spinal tap and i am legally insane in court ) 
lsd and shrooms are my fav thing it clears out the crap in my head by the end of the trip i feel so much better .......i plan a 10 day trip to amsterdam next cup they have there (going to write it off as biz trip and strain research ) 

4 gel tabs ......they were pretty good he gave me a 10 strip 
dude i could tell u some stories about good old days ........for awhile in the 90s i was getting crystal lsd (best shit i ever seen) as the trip master for our ppl i was incharge of entertainment and keeping everyone alive in one peice .....i did not lose one person everyone was good 3 bad trips but i pulled the ppl out of it they are good ........i love LSD


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 22, 2016)

Can you imagine having to talk to this guy in real life!?

^^^^ lol.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 22, 2016)

dangledo said:


> wife popped an f1, big dick pheno. super stable genetics. weighing in a 8 lb 15.5 oz and 22'' long, there was no way my 5' wife was passing this beefcake naturally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 22, 2016)

dangledo said:


> Oh yea. They actually never questioned when she asked for two servings of bacon, eggs etc. I'm sure I'll see it on the bill. Do they charge insurance or us for food? Prob should've figured that out first. Wife's birthday was yesterday, so she got her pick for dinner when I left to let the dog out. Brought it back and she didn't want anything to do with it. Had to double down. It was nice.


Depends on hospital. One hospital actually gave us a steak dinner.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 22, 2016)

dangledo said:


> Thx. Yea man my first experience EVER changing a diaper and he peed and pooped after I hadjust wiped him down. Oh and the whole circumcised penis thing added in. I'm pretty sure I've never been so unsure of myself. ever.
> 
> Congrats to you and yours bro.
> 
> ...


That goes away after a couple or three kids.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 22, 2016)

Shit my first one cost, including helicopter ride, right at 200,000.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 22, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Can you imagine having to talk to this guy in real life!?
> 
> ^^^^ lol.


it would be life changing


----------



## srh88 (Dec 22, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Shit my first one cost, including helicopter ride, right at 200,000.


shit.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 22, 2016)

srh88 said:


> shit.


Yea. Something for sure needs to be done with healthcare and insurance companies.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 22, 2016)

It's not like they get any cheaper either - our eldest son was in a car accident, flipped his T-top camaro (without the top's on of course) & was dragged upside down in the car down the pavement before flipping a couple of times. Life flight to the best TBI unit on the Starboard coast (as we were told), broken back (x3), broken jaw (x2) crushed skull, broken arm, ribs & legs (in 4 places) and a lot of "minor" stuff as well. His initial ER trauma Dr. told us over the phone (we were 3500 miles away) his chances were very low, less than 5% and to expect the worst.
We call him our million dollar child - and it happened on 4-20-_ _.
He now has a very technical job & oversees an entire shop for a very large company happily married to his H/S sweetheart and they have given us 2 beautiful grandchildren.
Miracles can and do happen so stick with it you new parents - regardless of how things look in the short term it can (and will) get better.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 23, 2016)

Shit, we have been at it all day. Since like 9am. Sprint store, AT&T store, Walmart, Tomb thumb, Albertsons, then we went to eat pho! Now its time to head out and get the whole family hair cuts. We gotta look fresh on Christmas 

I got my step dad more gun shit, like I always do for christmas. Ammo and another gun rest/vise.His last one got fucked up somehow. I always get to use his stuff when I go over to shoot so it works out for me too. Got my mum a necklace with all her grand kids names engraved on it. She is a sissy so I know she is gonna cry when she opens it 

Mrs Goodson got me a new bbq smoker remote thermometer. I decided to let her wrap it and act all excited like I didn't know what it was lol 





It's badass and I read a lot of reviews on it. It's one of the better ones!


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 23, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> It's badass and I read a lot of reviews on it. It's one of the better ones!


i can see you with that remote around your neck checking it every 2 minutes


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 23, 2016)

I got the little lady this for two weeks for Christmas.
I think it merits more than a bit of "personal time:


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 23, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Shit, we have been at it all day. Since like 9am. Sprint store, AT&T store, Walmart, Tomb thumb, Albertsons, then we went to eat pho! Now its time to head out and get the whole family hair cuts. We gotta look fresh on Christmas
> 
> I got my step dad more gun shit, like I always do for christmas. Ammo and another gun rest/vise.His last one got fucked up somehow. I always get to use his stuff when I go over to shoot so it works out for me too. Got my mum a necklace with all her grand kids names engraved on it. She is a sissy so I know she is gonna cry when she opens it
> 
> ...


What did you get Mrs. G? 



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I got the little lady this for two weeks for Christmas.
> I think it merits more than a bit of "personal time:
> 
> View attachment 3860061


Where is that?


I bought myself some Mexico time in a couple months.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 24, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> What did you get Mrs. G?


A kitchenaid stand mixer. She has been wanting one.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 24, 2016)

Was finally around to time my 730nms correctly, now I just have to work on timing my gift shopping as litteraly nothing will be here on time


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> A kitchenaid stand mixer. She has been wanting one.


Did she get you the meat grinder attachment? I highly recommend.



Indagrow said:


> Was finally around to time my 730nms correctly, now I just have to work on timing my gift shopping as litteraly nothing will be here on time


Just put pics on the tree of the incoming gifts with bows on them and blame the postal service.

@neosapien did you get that doll house finished?
@420God did you get that 'silo' finished (you are going to NEED it).


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 24, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Did she get you the meat grinder attachment? I highly recommend


Oh I'll get it, but that will be more for me. I've been looking them up and I want the metal one, not the plastic one they sell. That way I can throw it in the freezer before I start the grinding. To help keep everything cold.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Oh I'll get it, but that will be more for me. I've been looking them up and I want the metal one, not the plastic one they sell. That way I can throw it in the freezer before I start the grinding. To help keep everything cold.


They make a plastic meat grinder?! WTF! Mine's the old metal one. I like the splash shield too.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> They make a plastic meat grinder?! WTF! Mine's the old metal one. I like the splash shield too.


 Bet the plastic one has a fatigue clock on it unlike the metal one ... figure ten years


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 24, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> They make a plastic meat grinder?! WTF! Mine's the old metal one. I like the splash shield too.


Yea the housing is plastic, but the blade and grinding disk thingy is metal


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 24, 2016)

A grinder and Smart and Final make for a fine source of hamburger. Make it as lean as you like.
 
USDA SELECT

$2.39 PER LB. 

Cattleman's Finest Boneless Beef Loin Tri-Tip

Valid Dec 14 - Dec 27


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Bet the plastic one has a fatigue clock on it unlike the metal one ... figure ten years


Yeah planned obsolescence, my dishwasher just died, guess what I'm getting 12/29 because you can't pick one up, fml


----------



## neosapien (Dec 24, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Did she get you the meat grinder attachment? I highly recommend.
> 
> 
> Just put pics on the tree of the incoming gifts with bows on them and blame the postal service.
> ...


Yep. Took me about 3 red stripes and 2 bowls to finish her up.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Yep. Took me about 3 red stripes and 2 bowls to finish her up.
> 
> View attachment 3860254


Upped your beer selection I see


----------



## neosapien (Dec 24, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Upped your beer selection I see


Haha, I played the O'douls card a little too hard in TC last night and I think people were starting to wonder lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Haha, I played the O'douls card a little too hard in TC last night and I think people were starting to wonder lol.


Nope I wanted to staple your clown shoes to the floor to see if that could keep you online


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 24, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Yep. Took me about 3 red stripes and 2 bowls to finish her up.
> 
> View attachment 3860254


Nice job bro, I'm right there witcha.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 24, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Nope I wanted to staple your clown shoes to the floor to see if that could keep you online


Haha yeah stupid fucking app.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 24, 2016)

jerryb73 said:


> Nice job bro, I'm right there witcha.
> 
> View attachment 3860256


That looks pimp!


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 24, 2016)

neosapien said:


> That looks pimp!


Thanks man I know she's gonna love it.. The instructions were shit or maybe it was the wine and blunts.. Idk


----------



## neosapien (Dec 24, 2016)

jerryb73 said:


> Thanks man I know she's gonna love it.. The instructions were shit or maybe it was the wine and blunts.. Idk


Haha we totally had the same experience. Kidkraft?


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 24, 2016)

So I'm regifting.. Before I open the gifts

These assholes better not have gotten me sick shit ill be pissed


I think I'm safe because I have three and hey feel like wine one feels like booze of some kind.. But it could be a dildo? Either way Grammy Annie will be pumped


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 24, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Haha we totally had the same experience. Kidkraft?


Yep


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> So I'm regifting.. Before I open the gifts
> 
> These assholes better not have gotten me sick shit ill be pissed
> 
> ...


Actually that could be a lot of fun, just hope it was nothing valuable like rotors, joints, forks etc... But even then imagine their faces when they open it! WOOT, you know you just have to wait for the re regift unless they are assholes.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 24, 2016)

OMG! This mornings breakfast was off the chain! We had home made hash browns( I shredded them myself) mrs G made home made blueberry pancakes, ham from @420God!, bacon, maple sausage, grits, and eggs. So massive and so delicious. 


Now it's time to watch the crazies open presents


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 24, 2016)

All you guys better be asleep and no peaking if you want indaclause to stop by with his sack .....you guys know who you are .....hope you all have a good holiday with your fams 


















And I found that picture on the internet of course ......for entertainment purposes only .....


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 24, 2016)

I gave godts to cousin, came home and ahe called me all excited like talking a mile a min. 

I apoke to all her kids and the one twin made me day, kept askinv me questions and then goggling at me. Sf chuckled a bunch saying weird things she qould laugh then her mom took the ohone 

The older kids were mean to me and had no heart. The oldest girl said " hi sf mom made me talk to you"

Ahe a cold bish


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 24, 2016)

So I passed out early last night left my phones all dead. At 3 am i plugges in my main one qnd ot immediately atartedbumping with my chef. 

Well i just called him back. If i can fill afew woods for him he needs to use my stove. Ugh k my afrikkan homie qork it but pay me fpr the apot.

He goes " nigga you hurting or some kindof thing? I need ur spot, the rules apply. You get yours I get mine".

Me "k man but i feel aketxhy as a wallabee!"

You got urs fam

Im so jumpy


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 24, 2016)

Dun dun




 


Dun dun












 


Dun dun dun dun!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 24, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> View attachment 3860671
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice tings brobro! 

You hate me?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 24, 2016)

I keep talking to my cuh cuh 

May invite hwr amd her kids here n get more pizza 

We keep having thwm lovey moments 

Is fuck her


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 24, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Nice tings brobro!
> 
> You hate me?


Why?
You didn't get the invitation?

I been wondering where you were.

Hurry. Fillet mignon on the grill


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 24, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Why?
> You didn't get the invitation?
> 
> I been wondering where you were.
> ...


Im going from a fast paced to a run!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 24, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Where is that?
> 
> 
> > Montego Bay Jamaica.
> ...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 24, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Why?
> You didn't get the invitation?
> 
> I been wondering where you were.
> ...


Naw you been ignoring ol sf bro.

I wantes to ahow you my pwnor for chriatmas

Tou didmt wanna see it


----------



## 420God (Dec 25, 2016)

Just opened gifts with the family, daughter was happy with her new helmet and other stuff. After I take care of the animals we'll be heading to the in-laws for round 2, then back to the farm again to meet up with more family for a night of drinking.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 25, 2016)

My wife is currently torturing our daughter by taking an hour to get ready before opening presents. "Daddy, it's so hard to wait." Oh I know all about it. Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 25, 2016)

Mimosa appetizers




 



Cinnamon roll dessert





....


Raining at the new ranch house


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 25, 2016)

Starting to smell really good


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 25, 2016)

I just snuck off to the back bathroom, turned on the fart fan, and smoked a Christmas bowl!


----------



## 420God (Dec 25, 2016)

I'm at the in-laws, no tamales.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 25, 2016)

420God said:


> I'm at the in-laws, no tamales.


They ruined Christmas!


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 25, 2016)

420God said:


> I'm at the in-laws, no tamales.


Deport them! "No tamales, no citizenship"


----------



## 420God (Dec 25, 2016)

Lmfao!


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 25, 2016)

420God said:


> I'm at the in-laws, no tamales.


At least a bathroom fan?


----------



## 420God (Dec 25, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> At least a bathroom fan?


I'm sober. I forgot to smoke and her family that does isn't here yet.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 25, 2016)

My daughter got a magic wand for Christmas and just said "Magic, Magic, Magic, turn Mommy into a kitchen!". Haha I don't know I'm fucking dying.


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 25, 2016)

Went and saw one of the first wells Conoco drilled out in the South East corner . no weight on the brand new pump

Its just free flowing still 2 years later at 520 psi.

Put in 4 more then another 4 and then 4 horizontal .
Another 15 years of oil atleastt plus all the gas.


Pernean basin rock in.

Plus the limestone quarry giin harder than ever

We have roughly 150 miles of crushed limestone road out here so far mostly for the wind turbines


But the gravel biz is boom in

Roads in the oil field etc



Anyway








So Christmas and (West tx) ranch update


----------



## neosapien (Dec 25, 2016)

I cooked Xmas dinner. Not too bad for only cooking three times a year.


----------



## 420God (Dec 25, 2016)

neosapien said:


> I cooked Xmas dinner. Not too bad for only cooking three times a year.
> 
> View attachment 3861012


Dark biscuits.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 25, 2016)

420God said:


> Dark biscuits.


That's a new French thing called Le Aged Toastre.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 25, 2016)

Dinner time!


Ha do y'all see the beer in the background? Gotta do it


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 25, 2016)

I got called in to work to fix a water leak earlier. Then I went to visit mom and family for most of the day, she made a really nice dinner and some great homemade pies.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 25, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Dinner time!View attachment 3861049
> View attachment 3861050
> View attachment 3861051


Damn that looks BAF ...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 25, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Damn that looks BAF ...


Thanks bro! I'm told ya I'd post pics. I'm outside smoking a cig right now, full af


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 25, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Went and saw one of the first wells Conoco drilled out in the South East corner . no weight on the brand new pump
> 
> Its just free flowing still 2 years later at 520 psi.
> 
> ...


So much to say to make fun of you...

But since it's Christmas I'll pretend you aren't a fake snitch for 1 night. 

Merry Christmas Qwizo!


----------



## srh88 (Dec 25, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> So much to say to make fun of you...
> 
> But since it's Christmas I'll pretend you aren't a fake snitch for 1 night.
> 
> Merry Christmas Qwizo!


hey man.. that diva glam air freshener is some real gangster shit


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 25, 2016)

srh88 said:


> hey man.. that diva glam air freshener is some real gangster shit


Smells beautiful too


Lol merry Christmas 

You don't think may be you and Bob are being a tad immature 
Going on about this for months because I didn't go on cam for you in t.c.
Lol

Move on Luigi 
Do you know that you literally gave me ~20% of my likes

Hop off ma dick

Others need a chance to ride


----------



## srh88 (Dec 25, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Smells beautiful too
> 
> 
> Lol merry Christmas
> ...


----------



## v.s one (Dec 25, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> So much to say to make fun of you...
> 
> But since it's Christmas I'll pretend you aren't a fake snitch for 1 night.
> 
> Merry Christmas Qwizo!


You on that fat mans high now.


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 25, 2016)

srh88 said:


>




Lol nice. 


Anyway have a good one Luigi

I gotta get back


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 25, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Smells beautiful too
> 
> 
> Lol merry Christmas
> ...


Damn! How many times you gonna edit that Snitchy pants?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 25, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Lol nice.
> 
> 
> Anyway have a good one Luigi
> ...


To your parents house? Your Mom's hands are super wrinkly. Sexxxy.


----------



## 420God (Dec 25, 2016)

Help yourselves, we're done.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 25, 2016)

OK I'll be nice.

After all it is a day about a fake baby and a giant fat guy in a red suit who promotes con


qwizoking said:


> Went and saw one of the first wells Conoco drilled out in the South East corner . no weight on the brand new pump
> 
> Its just free flowing still 2 years later at 520 psi.
> 
> ...


You CAN'T be THAT bald already.


----------



## 420God (Dec 25, 2016)

I accomplished getting drunk with the wife.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 25, 2016)

lol y'all mafakas are throwed


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 25, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> But since it's Christmas I'll pretend you aren't a fake snitch for 1 night.
> 
> Merry Christmas Qwizo!


Why are you so obsessed with qwiso? Callin someone a snitch on unfounded info is pretty sad brother. One can only be led to believe you are jelly of Q, unless you have another explanation.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 25, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Why are you so obsessed with qwiso? Callin someone a snitch on unfounded info is pretty sad brother. One can only be led to believe you are jelly of Q, unless you have another explanation.


As usual you have no fucking clue what you're talking about.

I have another explanation and several others here know exactly what I'm speaking of.

You're just a nobody and I don't have to explain shit to you though.

So.... Fuck off Abe.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 25, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Why are you so obsessed with qwiso? Callin someone a snitch on unfounded info is pretty sad brother. One can only be led to believe you are jelly of Q, unless you have another explanation.


Pretending you are Black/jewish because you got called on being a racist prick is a LOT sadder.

Go away Abe.


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 25, 2016)

Lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 25, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Lol


What are you laughing at fake ass?

"Don't out me bro! RIU is all i have!"- Qwizo.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 25, 2016)

Christmas is over. FIGHT!


----------



## dangledo (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 25, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Christmas is over. FIGHT!


It's the eggnog. Shit makes me feisty.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 25, 2016)

Alright I'll be nice.

After all it is a day about a fake baby and a fake fat guy and unbridled consumerism. 

I love you Abe.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 25, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I love you Abe.


I know. You're not the only one. These feelings run deep. 

Have a good evening Bob.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 25, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Why are you so obsessed with qwiso? Callin someone a snitch on unfounded info is pretty sad brother. One can only be led to believe you are jelly of Q, unless you have another explanation.


Lol.. definitely not unfounded info.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 25, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Lol.. definitely not unfounded info.


Well, I've only ever seen B and you promoting this ambiguous criticism. Maybe just drop it, and ease off on anything resembling harassment imo.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 25, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Well, I've only ever seen B and you promoting this ambiguous criticism. Maybe just drop it, and ease off on anything resembling harassment imo.
> View attachment 3861120


And who the fuck are you? LMAO

"The opinion of sheep..."


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 25, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> And who the fuck are you? LMAO


Bob, I am better than you. I know you thought we were all equal here, but that shit's not true.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 25, 2016)

@curious2garden No wonder you hate this guy.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Dec 25, 2016)

Who's having a meltdown now Bob? Man a few of you freak-out when you get called out on bullying. Take it easy Bob.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2016)

420God said:


> I accomplished getting drunk with the wife.


Y'all look like a partial Nativity scene. Wonderful!


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 25, 2016)

As our prototype for the future said "Christmas is over. FIGHT!"

I love this fuckin place


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 25, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Who's having a meltdown now Bob? Man a few of you freak-out when you get called out on bullying. Take it easy Bob.


I'm gonna have a meltdown all over your face abe.

First action you'll have gotten since the 60's!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 25, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> As our prototype for the future said "Christmas is over. FIGHT!"
> 
> I love this fuckin place


One can only stand so much Whirled Peas


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Christmas is over. FIGHT!


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 25, 2016)

I loathe whirled peas


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 25, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> I loathe whirled peas


LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> One can only stand so much Whirled Peas


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 25, 2016)

God dammit Annie, now I have John Lennon earworm "All we are saying is give whirled peas a chance"


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 25, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> God dammit Annie, now I have John Lennon earworm "All we are saying is give whirled peas a chance"


You have all that lemon, butter and cayenne eat those earworms


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 25, 2016)

I'm just saying
For the record ... I'm not bald!

It's just thinning a bit


----------



## Justin-case (Dec 25, 2016)

The usual Christmas stuff, also tried mberry which they also call flavor tripping.
Fucking pretty cool they come in a tablet that dissolves on your tounge. They contain an enzyme that makes sour foods taste sweet. Hello! A plate of Limes, lemons and granny Smith apples were a real treat.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 25, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> I'm just saying
> For the record ... I'm not bald!
> 
> It's just thinning a bit


----------



## fandango (Dec 25, 2016)

Watched PronHub a sweet lady was showing me how to make a pussy real wet with her vibrator 
Sounds a odd to have to watch a show to use such a toy?But I put a new one under the tree this year for my lovely wife.Silly girl put a pic of in on FB


----------



## Pig4buzz (Dec 25, 2016)

Cooked Christmas dinner, flush 12 of the girls getting ready for chop. Trim some girls, and hung a couple after few days in the dark


----------



## Justin-case (Dec 25, 2016)

That's fascinating and how do you know what semen taste like @abe supercro ? Sweet huh, I guess I'll take your word for it.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 25, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> That's fascinating and how do you know what semen taste like @abe supercro ? Sweet huh, I guess I'll take your word for it.


Why are you discussing semen?


----------



## Justin-case (Dec 25, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Why are you discussing semen?


Why did you delete your flamboyant semen tasting post?


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 25, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Why did you delete your flamboyant semen tasting post?


Sure pal, keep up with your bullshit. bucky just logged into politics, run along lil doggy.


----------



## Justin-case (Dec 25, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Sure pal, keep up with your bullshit. bucky just logged into politics, run along lil doggy.



Haha, you realized how stupid that made you look and deleted it. sweet huh, never knew.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 25, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Haha, you realized how stupid that made you look and deleted it. sweet huh, never knew.


My joke was spot-on.


----------



## Justin-case (Dec 25, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> My joke was spot-on.



A spot on your face, now clean yourself up Abey baby.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 25, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> A spot on your face, now clean yourself up Abey baby.


Where's buck? Go Velcro yourself to his leg.


----------



## Justin-case (Dec 25, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Where's buck? Go Velcro yourself to his leg.



Is that all youve got " wahh, buckey". Your game is weak, dude.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 25, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Is that all youve got " wahh, buckey". Your game is weak, dude.


Yeah. Abe is the new mainliner.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 26, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Is that all youve got " wahh, buckey". Your game is weak, dude.


I haven't identified anything original about you. Even you know you're buck's lackey.


----------



## Justin-case (Dec 26, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I haven't identified anything original about you. Even you know you're buck's lackey.



Your not very bright, so that's not surprising. You also can't tell your own ass from a hole in the ground.


----------



## lokie (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Dec 26, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Your not very bright, so that's not surprising. You also can't tell your own ass from a hole in the ground.


I like this comment.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## neosapien (Dec 26, 2016)

The little one turned 4 today. Time is moving at the speed of life. Who here remembers when she was born? Cuz we were all 4 years younger then lol. Got a party booked at Chuck E Cheese at 2. Adulting pretty hard today.


----------



## 420God (Dec 26, 2016)

neosapien said:


> The little one turned 4 today. Time is moving at the speed of life. Who here remembers when she was born? Cuz we were all 4 years younger then lol. Got a party booked at Chuck E Cheese at 2. Adulting pretty hard today.


Have fun with the little one today! She's growing up so fast!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2016)

neosapien said:


> The little one turned 4 today. Time is moving at the speed of life. Who here remembers when she was born? Cuz we were all 4 years younger then lol. Got a party booked at Chuck E Cheese at 2. Adulting pretty hard today.


 My mama had a birthday very close to Christmas and got sensitive if folks tried getting her one gift for both days. But somehow I do not think your daughter will develop the same issue. Go forth and adult for all of those who aren't doing so today!
(munch)
(slurp)
(smoke)
(snore)
(more munch)


----------



## neosapien (Dec 26, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> My mama had a birthday very close to Christmas and got sensitive if folks tried getting her one gift for both days. But somehow I do not think your daughter will develop the same issue. Go forth and adult for all of those who aren't doing so today!
> (munch)
> (slurp)
> (smoke)
> ...


I figure the 26th is better than say the 24th or 25th. As she gets older Christmas will be family then the day after she can go out with friends and do her thing. That's my reasoning atleast.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2016)

neosapien said:


> The little one turned 4 today. Time is moving at the speed of life. Who here remembers when she was born? Cuz we were all 4 years younger then lol. Got a party booked at Chuck E Cheese at 2. Adulting pretty hard today.


I do, I do, what a cutie! Pictures of y'all adulting for her please


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 26, 2016)

Well had fun with the fam. 

I can't believe there was just the little shack we rented to hunters out here 3 years ago

Definitely my fav ranch house


 


Axis deer mounted up was my gift ..

The families all draw a number and pick from the pile and steal a gift Its fun


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 27, 2016)

@Gary Goodson .....hey I bought a new car for you for the holidays Gary ....can't wait for the test drive 


Best subs ever for real ....had to drive a ways but I was craving the fuck out of one so it's worth it


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 27, 2016)

I have accomplished drinking two entire pots of coffee!! Third is brewing. I'm going for a record.


----------



## 420God (Dec 28, 2016)

neosapien said:


> The little one turned 4 today. Time is moving at the speed of life. Who here remembers when she was born? Cuz we were all 4 years younger then lol. Got a party booked at Chuck E Cheese at 2. Adulting pretty hard today.


Any pics?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 28, 2016)

I am going to do a roast soon. shall be very good and I will see a few chaps and lasses I ain't seen in too long.

i may or may not take pictures. I no remember where my damn phones is at, blah blah 

roast is marinating i chimmichurri sauce im on maalt liqour and some home vodka a friend gave me, also have a small jar of some really strong shit he gabe me, i been drikning a wee


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 28, 2016)

'

'LoL the guy at the beer store always goes I aint had o.e since i was in highschool I chuckle and say You a beer hipster like the rest of the lot m8 

sf just get drunk i got family friendly drinks m moight


----------



## neosapien (Dec 28, 2016)

420God said:


> Any pics?



Yeah. I have to hide faces for anonymity reasons. I hope you understand.


----------



## 420God (Dec 28, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Yeah. I have to hide faces for anonymity reasons. I hope you understand.
> 
> View attachment 3862859


Cute little princess! Teach her how to play skee ball?


----------



## neosapien (Dec 28, 2016)

420God said:


> Cute little princess! Teach her how to play skee ball?


Yeah we threw a couple. She kinda sucks though. I wouldn't want her on my team.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 28, 2016)

I changed out a reservoir, got all the ferts mixed in, then added ph down. I came back 15 minutes later and the ph went up wtf? So I drank the whole bottle of ph down and it didn't do shit to me.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 28, 2016)

Thats happened to me before. I chocked it up to a bit of old solution in the media and trays. I think I read aeration has a slight effect of pH drift. You got bubblers? pH down doesn't agree with my palate. Boxes of baking soda now though. I love em. I'm such a basic bitch.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 28, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Thats happened to me before. I chocked it up to a bit of old solution in the media and trays. I think I read aeration has a slight effect of pH drift. You got bubblers? pH down doesn't agree with my palate. Boxes of baking soda now though. I love em. I'm such a basic bitch.


It's for DWC so yea, i have bubblers, but the funny thing is I don't add the air stones till after I get it ph'd. I just added more ph down and I'm waiting. Then I'll check it again and adjust as needed

I wait for it to be totally stable before I put the plants back in.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I changed out a reservoir, got all the ferts mixed in, then added ph down. I came back 15 minutes later and the ph went up wtf? So I drank the whole bottle of ph down and it didn't do shit to me.


Did you keep your pinky out? That could be the issue right there


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 28, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Did you keep your pinky out? That could be the issue right there


I think you're right... son of a bitch Gary, get it right!

I'm good now. It's holding steady at 5.5


----------



## srh88 (Dec 28, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Did you keep your pinky out? That could be the issue right there


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I think you're right... son of a bitch Gary, get it right!
> 
> I'm good now. It's holding steady at 5.5


I got something embarrassing to admit. I use AN pH down. I use like 1/4 of what I used to. You can blame @cannabineer for that one. I hate AN but their pH down rocks.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 28, 2016)

neosapien said:


> Yeah we threw a couple. She kinda sucks though. I wouldn't want her on my team.


Lmao


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 28, 2016)

I was dead asleep last night and thought my lil guy was playing under my bad in the early AM ....cause I felt something hit my back and he 
Plays under there like it's a fort sometimes .....so I I said his name and got no reply ....I get up and he's asleep in his bed so then the WTF was that starts to cross my mind because I know I felt something.....so I just figured it was either a ghost or bad gas ...either way time to go back to sleep ...well rite when I was about to fall back to sleep literally dosing off the fucking bed lifts and shakes again but it felt like I was being pushed on through the damn mattress .....however this time I notice a light on my ceiling swinging back and fourth afterwards and since I live in Cali it's obvious it's an earthquake ......so there was no ghost or 5 year olds under my bed just an earthquake .....it's been a while since I've actually felt one like that though ...I guess there were a few on the Nevada border last night and I was feeling those ........so much for a female ghost to molest me .........oh well


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> I changed out a reservoir, got all the ferts mixed in, then added ph down. I came back 15 minutes later and the ph went up wtf? So I drank the whole bottle of ph down and it didn't do shit to me.


 You seem sour to me


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 28, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> You seem sour to me


NERD


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> NERD


And damn smug about it


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 28, 2016)

Saw my baby girl on the sonogram screen. 

She's coming in 3 weeks!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Saw my baby girl on the sonogram screen.
> 
> She's coming in 3 weeks!


 At that point, auto sonar locator will engage and you can leave the machine behind! Give Mama Zmuda my best wishes!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 28, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> At that point, auto sonar locator will engage and you can leave the machine behind! Give Mama Zmuda my best wishes!


Will do! Mama Zmuda is OVER being pregnant hahah.

She's enormous.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 28, 2016)

She's been coppin an attitude lately as well. Smh.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> She's been coppin an attitude lately as well. Smh.
> View attachment 3863003


She is starting to foxtail, dude


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Will do! Mama Zmuda is OVER being pregnant hahah.
> 
> She's enormous.


ROFLMAO!! when you know you can't be preggers one more day you have 30 days left on your sentence. I had a 10lb 8oz baby and if you had kicked me at the end I'd have simply rolled


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 28, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Saw my baby girl on the sonogram screen.
> 
> She's coming in 3 weeks!


Dude that's three of us in here now who can't keep there weapons holstered .....congrats 


Had and edition added myself on nov 8th .....he was seventeen inches long and they never measured him head to toe ..wink wink ...just like his daddy 

I guess it better be after dad otherwise moms been hiding something for the last 18 years ..Ace Ventura pet detective style 












Your gun is sticking into my hip 


Congrats Bob for real


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2016)

You, dangledo and bob, good things come in threes


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 28, 2016)

Im super happy for all you cute baby makers and fhw lovely ladieis having the babays

Sf is compressés


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 28, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> She's been coppin an attitude lately as well. Smh.
> View attachment 3863003


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 28, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> She is starting to foxtail, dude


Lmao! Coffee on keyboard.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 28, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Dude that's three of us in here now who can't keep there weapons holstered .....congrats
> 
> 
> Had and edition added myself on nov 8th .....he was seventeen inches long and they never measured him head to toe ..wink wink ...just like his daddy
> ...


Thanks man and same to you! I couldn't be more excited!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 28, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> ROFLMAO!! when you know you can't be preggers one more day you have 30 days left on your sentence. I had a 10lb 8oz baby and if you had kicked me at the end I'd have simply rolled


Thanks for the tiny edit. Cause at first it said you had a 10foot 8oz baby.

Mental images were interesting


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 28, 2016)

So my wife had to get tests done today because of high blood pressure. Apparently she has preclampsia? and they are INDUCING LABOR NOW!!!!



HOLY FUCK.

Papa Zmuda y'all. here we go.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 28, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> So my wife had to get tests done today because of high blood pressure. Apparently she has preclampsia? and they are INDUCING LABOR NOW!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit! best of luck to you. papa zmuda lol


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 28, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> So my wife had to get tests done today because of high blood pressure. Apparently she has preclampsia? and they are INDUCING LABOR NOW!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suprise!!!!! Papa Zmuda


Those last three weeks were overrated anyways .


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 28, 2016)

srh88 said:


> oh shit! best of luck to you. papa zmuda lol


We both said papa ....for that il say you have a great mind since they think alike ....and of course the other mind is mine so it's a humble way of complimenting myself as well as you


----------



## 420God (Dec 28, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> So my wife had to get tests done today because of high blood pressure. Apparently she has preclampsia? and they are INDUCING LABOR NOW!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pics or it didn't happen! 

Best of luck! I hope it all goes smoothly for you!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> So my wife had to get tests done today because of high blood pressure. Apparently she has preclampsia? and they are INDUCING LABOR NOW!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 All the best to her ... I don't envy her, getting induced is rough.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 28, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> All the best to her ... I don't envy her, *getting induced is rough*.


Yeah, I remember my first time. 

Congrats Bob - (do the Doritos commercial thing to see if it really works).


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 28, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, I remember my first time.
> 
> Congrats Bob - (do the Doritos commercial thing to see if it really works).


Sadly it didn't for me .....fuckin liars 


Smh


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 28, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Sadly it didn't for me .....fuckin liars
> 
> 
> Smh


Shoulda tried Cheetos.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 28, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I got something embarrassing to admit. I use AN pH down. I use like 1/4 of what I used to. You can blame @cannabineer for that one. I hate AN but their pH down rocks.


What do you like about their ph down over others? I use gh.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> What do you like about their ph down over others? I use gh.


I used to use GH pH down and AN is more concentrated. I use about 1/4 of what I used to use. Even though it cost roughly twice what the GH cost I still save about 50%


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 28, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> So my wife had to get tests done today because of high blood pressure. Apparently she has preclampsia? and they are INDUCING LABOR NOW!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buona fortuna e pensieri positivi, cugino


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 28, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> So my wife had to get tests done today because of high blood pressure. Apparently she has preclampsia? and they are INDUCING LABOR NOW!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Luck Bobby,
I still remember that last push and boom, my little girl flew out like a cannon ball and the Dr. caught her like a wide receiver.

It was quite a scene, be prepared!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 28, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> So my wife had to get tests done today because of high blood pressure. Apparently she has preclampsia? and they are INDUCING LABOR NOW!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been there. 3 out of 4 kids. Good luck.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 28, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Good Luck Bobby,
> I still remember that last push and boom, my little girl flew out like a cannon ball and the Dr. caught her like a wide receiver.
> 
> It was quite a scene, be prepared!


Real talk!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> I was dead asleep last night and thought my lil guy was playing under my bad in the early AM ....cause I felt something hit my back and he
> Plays under there like it's a fort sometimes .....so I I said his name and got no reply ....I get up and he's asleep in his bed so then the WTF was that starts to cross my mind because I know I felt something.....so I just figured it was either a ghost or bad gas ...either way time to go back to sleep ...well rite when I was about to fall back to sleep literally dosing off the fucking bed lifts and shakes again but it felt like I was being pushed on through the damn mattress .....however this time I notice a light on my ceiling swinging back and fourth afterwards and since I live in Cali it's obvious it's an earthquake ......so there was no ghost or 5 year olds under my bed just an earthquake .....it's been a while since I've actually felt one like that though ...I guess there were a few on the Nevada border last night and I was feeling those ........so much for a female ghost to molest me .........oh well


My boy and I felt all three tremors! It upset him mightily. There is something basically disquieting and just wrong about the earth moving ALL around you. Can't even identify the direction of the danger. 

I didn't know they were quakes until this morning. I tried to think of alternate explanations, but they were all the stuff of Learning Channel reality shows.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> So my wife had to get tests done today because of high blood pressure. Apparently she has preclampsia? and they are INDUCING LABOR NOW!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shit how did I miss this! Yeah induction....... ummmmm stay very clear of her once she hits transition. Do not eat in front of her. Hug her close (so she can't rip your face off), or hold both her hands, be ready to dodge a punch.

That's all I got, have fun it's gonna be a wild ride for the next 18 years.
Good luck and bless all three of you.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 28, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> My boy and I felt all three tremors! It upset him mightily. There is something basically disquieting and just wrong about the earth moving ALL around you. Can't even identify the direction of the danger.
> 
> I didn't know they were quakes until this morning. I tried to think of alternate explanations, but they were all the stuff of Learning Channel reality shows.


What type of tremors?


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 28, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Oh shit how did I miss this! Yeah induction....... ummmmm stay very clear of her once she hits transition. Do not eat in front of her. Hug her close (so she can't rip your face off), or hold both her hands, be ready to dodge a punch.
> 
> That's all I got, have fun it's gonna be a wild ride for the next 18 years.
> Good luck and bless all three of you.


What she's trying to say Bob...is wait in the waiting room where it's safe.....last minute run in watch the drop and enjoy for 18 years .


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 28, 2016)

My post above reminds me of some microwaveable food instructions slightly ....


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> What type of tremors?
> View attachment 3863162


Lol my mind went DIRECTLY there and you KNOW it

The tremors were oddly harmonic (rhythmic) door tappers; I think that is what woke me from a shallow sleep on the first one. Harmonic tremor typically accompanies a new or awakening volcano. I recalled the tale of the volcano that appeared in a Mexican's field in the '40s. So naturally i couldn't drop the idea.

The thing I noticed and that was so strange was that I felt it and I heard it, sort of an infrasonic alligator moan, and also (third sense, no name) it in my bones. It was all around, triggering a profound "I'm fucked" response. 

Four-and-some years ago, a large meteor passed over the house. I noticed the light as a coupla seconds of a moving glint coming in through the north window. I thought "meh, sunlight off airplane wing" while ignoring that I didn't hear an airplane close enough. 
Four, five minutes later (60 miles of air?) there was a loud Wha-dummmm! and the house shook as if a truck had run into it. So add sonic booms in the upper atmosphere to my imaginings. News next day spoke of a five-foot mass punching across the state to somewhere near Yerington NV. 

There is a gold mine close, and I have heard/felt the blasting from there, but at noon and not at midnight. The blasting is also directional and so it isn't as primally upsetting. 

A truck could have run into a roadcut, but three? 

At that point I had only "ghost hunter" type maybes left. 

I thought but wasn't certain that they were earthquakes. I was glad to see that they were, and that they aligned perfectly with the times of the quakes. My son popped his seismic cherry with these shakers.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 28, 2016)

I have researched this and the only thing I could find is the mind wakes up but the body is still asleep. I have had this happen a couple times and others have discussed it with me after I talked about it. Though it could be something more.

My first kid was about six months old. The next thing that happened makes me wonder. I woke to small kids laughing and giggling. The lights were flickering as well. It bothered me so bad I grabbed my pistol and did a security check around the house and made sure the little one was ok. I went back to bed after. That part may have been a dream, the next for sure was not.

I woke up and went to get out of bed. I couldn't move. I got scared and went to scream out. I could not even open my mouth. I couldn't speak or move. I was pinned down by something. About 30 seconds go by and I could barely mumble "help." More seconds go by and I can speak louder. It took a full minute before I was able to get up. It has happened twice after, the being pinned down part. Scary as hell.

I know this really has nothing to do with the current topic but came to mind for some reason.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 28, 2016)

The hospital has Wi-Fi and the room is a like a hotel. you guys are gonna get the play-by-play. 

Thank you guys for the well wishes! Love you guys.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I have researched this and the only thing I could find is the mind wakes up but the body is still asleep. I have had this happen a couple times and others have discussed it with me after I talked about it. Though it could be something more.
> 
> My first kid was about six months old. The next thing that happened makes me wonder. I woke to small kids laughing anf giggling. The lights were flickering as well. It bothered me so bad I grabbed my pistol and did a security check around the house and made sure the little one was ok. I went back to bed after. That part may have been a dream, the next for sure was not.
> 
> ...


Lights flickering is a nightmare (dream) I share. How many times have I dreamt that I turn on the light to dispel a bad feeling, and the light won't turn on or only emit a dark red glow!

I have also dreamt of walking the house with a pistol in condition 0. That dream caused me to implement better nighttime pistol security. Sleepwalking with a gun was a prospect that scared me.

I have had those night immobility terror things as well. I cannot adequately describe the sheer _thickness_ of the fear.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 28, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> The hospital has Wi-Fi and the room is a like a hotel. you guys are gonna get the play-by-play.
> 
> Thank you guys for the well wishes! Love you guys.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 28, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> I used to use GH pH down and AN is more concentrated. I use about 1/4 of what I used to use. Even though it cost roughly twice what the GH cost I still save about 50%


I guess your op explained that if i had payed attention. Good to know tho. Thanks.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 28, 2016)

Found an amazing ass pic on tumblr and posted it here. Twice.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 28, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Lights flickering is a nightmare 9dream) I share. How many times have I dreamt that I turn on the light to dispel a bad feeling, and the light won't turn on or only emit a dark red glow!
> 
> I have also dreamt of walking the house with a pistol in condition 0. That dream caused me to implement better nighttime pistol security. Sleepwalking with a gun was a prospect that scared me.
> 
> I have had those night immobility terror things as well. I cannot adequately describe the sheer _thickness_ of the fear.


I have since changed my pistol security as well.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 28, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I guess your op explained that if i had payed attention. Good to know tho. Thanks.


Yea but then there's this




And because of it, I can't endorse this company at all.

@curious2garden have you seen this bullshit? It might change your mind on giving them any of your money.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 28, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I have since changed my pistol security as well.


Rely on your dog as well. I get that once in awhile but when I really wake up I see the dog is peacefully sleeping. This is a dog that will hear a mouse in the other room and go after it. If he isn't worried, I won't be


----------



## srh88 (Dec 28, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yea but then there's this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i really liked the jungle juice line.. after that happened i stopped buying their shit


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 28, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> Lights flickering is a nightmare 9dream) I share. How many times have I dreamt that I turn on the light to dispel a bad feeling, and the light won't turn on or only emit a dark red glow!
> 
> I have also dreamt of walking the house with a pistol in condition 0. That dream caused me to implement better nighttime pistol security. Sleepwalking with a gun was a prospect that scared me.
> 
> I have had those night immobility terror things as well. I cannot adequately describe the sheer _thickness_ of the fear.


I used to (and still occasionally) have a recurring dream that it is night out, but it isn't dark. Outdoors look like an errie orange red glow, less than daylight but more than dark and I can look around in the back yard and make out everything. Very weird.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yea but then there's this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Gar that changes things, @cannabineer you have some phosphoric acid I can have or do I need to buy a jug?


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 28, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


God that's beautiful


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 28, 2016)

So the nurse (who happens to be smokin hot) has to shove a pill up my wife's sniz every couple hours. 

It's pretty awesome. 

I snuck some beer in the hospital room and I'm watching a breaking bad marathon. 

This birthing shit is easy!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> So the nurse (who happens to be smokin hot) has to shove a pill up my wife's sniz every couple hours.
> 
> It's pretty awesome.
> 
> ...


I remember transition don't make me rip your face off! At least pretend some empathy LOL


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 28, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> So the nurse (who happens to be smokin hot) has to shove a pill up my wife's sniz every couple hours.
> 
> It's pretty awesome.
> 
> ...


Oh bob ....just wait until the little mustard bottle is actually here...........that will make a whole lot more sense very soon ....enjoy the wifi and beer ...and hot nurses for that matter .


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 28, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Rely on your dog as well. I get that once in awhile but when I really wake up I see the dog is peacefully sleeping. This is a dog that will hear a mouse in the other room and go after it. If he isn't worried, I won't be


+Rep. That makes a lot of sense.


Don't know why I didn't think of that. I watch the dog at other times to get a feel of the situation. All animals for that matter.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 28, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I have researched this and the only thing I could find is the mind wakes up but the body is still asleep. I have had this happen a couple times and others have discussed it with me after I talked about it. Though it could be something more.
> 
> My first kid was about six months old. The next thing that happened makes me wonder. I woke to small kids laughing and giggling. The lights were flickering as well. It bothered me so bad I grabbed my pistol and did a security check around the house and made sure the little one was ok. I went back to bed after. That part may have been a dream, the next for sure was not.
> 
> ...


I had something similar happen to me, I was sleeping early morning, my wife who was my girlfriend at the time left for work like 7am I always whent back to bed and dint wake up till like 12pm. 
But this time I was dreaming that someone was yelling in my ear, so loud that it hurt and it woke me up. Looked around and was like wtf?? Whent back to sleep and was dozing off when I hear a dog barking loud as fuck so then it startled me and I go int the living room and the barking is coming from the bathroom and I open the door and there is a giant black German Shepherd is barking and about to attack me and I'm just frozen, I cant move yell or scream. 

So I started praying and I hear someone knocking at my door. Its my landlord and Im afraid to go and answer, then he just walks in with these two guys looking like Cops and start searching for something.

Then a guy walks in with the black dog on a leash like the dog is sniffing for drugs or some shit, next thing I know I'm asleep and wake up to knocking at my door.

I was like ..was i dreaming or was it real but there is still knocking at my door, I was like fuck it I'm not going to open the door. So I stood in my bedroom waiting to hear some movement or commotion but there was nothing.. 

Came out like an hr later and everything is calm and quiet. So I look around and something made me look at the floor, there was black dog hair on my floor, not just one or two hairs but alot like when a dog is shedding hair. Looked to see if there was some way someone could of entered but my door had that security guard on.. I was fucking freaking...got dressed and was leaving to go to work and the meintanence guy saying that he would be back later to fix some stuff. I was like was that you earlier knocking? He says I never knocked, tells me that he just got there and I was the first person he saw in the hallway and thats why he was telling me. 

Whent to work and kinda forgot about it..
Then like a few days later my wife wakes up and tells, me this dream about a black dog and its similar to my dream with the screaming and stuff. And we start freaking.. Then like 2 days later we are watching TV and the tv goes mute for like 40 seconds and we're trying to figure out if I hit the mute by accident and the TV clearly said my wife's name and it did it like 3 times. A lot of funny shit happend in that apartment, too much to write down.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 29, 2016)

My sons car started spitting out NO Oil Pressure Alarm,
VW has a history of blocked oil pump pick up tubes. ..
That was the 23rd, he had just finished a ski break and was headed home for Xmas. But was able to find a flight home.
This morning I'm in Bozeman MT. Towing a VW home enjoying the company of my son. (Shhh don't tell him I'm enjoying this)
On a side note, I'm blessed having the time to do it!


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 29, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> +Rep. That makes a lot of sense.
> Don't know why I didn't think of that. I watch the dog at other times to get a feel of the situation. All animals for that matter.


when i had dogs [[sighs]], for years and years i never even locked my door. i'd rely on them when meeting people out, they were very good at picking up bad vibes, much more so than my "hinky" alarm. they knew the diff between "watch them" (red) and "pay attention" (yellow)


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I have researched this and the only thing I could find is the mind wakes up but the body is still asleep. I have had this happen a couple times and others have discussed it with me after I talked about it. Though it could be something more.
> 
> My first kid was about six months old. The next thing that happened makes me wonder. I woke to small kids laughing and giggling. The lights were flickering as well. It bothered me so bad I grabbed my pistol and did a security check around the house and made sure the little one was ok. I went back to bed after. That part may have been a dream, the next for sure was not.
> 
> ...


Hypnopompic state


----------



## dangledo (Dec 29, 2016)

ive experienced sleep paralysis without the dreaming prior to waking. 

just woke up in the middle of the night and couldnt move or speak. felt something heavy on my chest and short of breath. i know it wasnt a dream as i clearly remembered the infomercial that was on tv. all i could do was close my eyes and fall back asleep. a really really fucked up experience, even without the weird dreams.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks Gar that changes things, @cannabineer you have some phosphoric acid I can have or do I need to buy a jug?


 Lolyup I have a lovely vintage of phosphoric. It is a bit forward but has a lovely proton bouquet.


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 29, 2016)

Hellmut. Why would you leave that place. 
Be friends with the haunting folk. Or if they kill you but you didn't leave scared I'd bet God yells booooonus round to the tune of spanish soccer. And maybe you'll get to haunt people.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 29, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> when i had dogs [[sighs]], for years and years i never even locked my door. i'd rely on them when meeting people out, they were very good at picking up bad vibes, much more so than my "hinky" alarm. they knew the diff between "watch them" (red) and "pay attention" (yellow)


What about green.....hump there leg


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 29, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> What about green.....hump there leg


lol, "good guy"


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

my slightly confused friend and his gf spent the night here after we got super fucked up on ron while watching tv decided as a thank you he would go get me a sandwich for lunch. 

well he came back with a chicken parm. the sandwich in general is alright I guess but the bun is fucking delicious. reminds of pizza crust with that hard exterior and doughy inside, 
i am going to pick up some of these buns this weekend for sandwiches 

what is this sorcery? 

oh so today i accomplished a fundamental task, 

i ate


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 29, 2016)

Warm saki and pho.. Not much else yet


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Warm saki and pho.. Not much else yet


 that sounds like a good lunch. 

damn pho is amazing which in turn makes you amazing for eating it

where is mine?


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 29, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Hellmut. Why would you leave that place.
> Be friends with the haunting folk. Or if they kill you but you didn't leave scared I'd bet God yells booooonus round to the tune of spanish soccer. And maybe you'll get to haunt people.


Dude no lie I had like 8 months left on my lease so I figured I just try and be friendly with what wver was there. So I lit up a spliff and had like a little session with candles and shit... my wife though that I'd gone nuts so she just whent back to bed.
I started asking questions and in a candle lit room a dark shadow appeared in front of me. 

I was shitting bricks, but I asked if it would take a puff of my Joint, and this is no bull shit the joint lit up cherry red like twice and then exhailed and you could hear it and you could see the smoke. 
I took a Polaroid (they where still selling those at that time) and you could see the smoke in the room. And then it left..
I was like this is some good shit man!!

I always smoked in my apartment and never had any problems, but the next day early in the morning I hear a knock at my door.. so I freaked again, didnt open the door. But they left me a note to stop by the office.

When I got to the office there was complaints fom the neighboring tenants that it smelled like weed and that there was all this noise and screaming.
So I told the office ladie, that the old ladie that lived next to me was a bitch and didn't like me and that she was making stuff up. Then this shit freaked me out even more.

She tells me that there where at least 3 other tenants complaining and that the old laidie died like 2 days prior! 
We both look at each other and just walked out of the office...

2 days later in the morning I hear a knock at my door so I'm like fuck it let me see who tha fuq it is. Look out the peep hole and its a cop, he tells me he had some questions regarding the murder of my neighbor, I was like murder? He tells me that the son killed the old ladie. So I open the door to talk to him in the hallway.
And I look and they have other cops looking for something in her apartment looking for clues or evidence. 

I was just in shock.


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 29, 2016)

@Bob Zmuda We better see Mrs. Z's pic here in a day or so.... I think she will win the accomplishment of the day prize.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 29, 2016)

Indagrow said:


> Warm saki and pho.. Not much else yet


Can never go wrong with pho


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 29, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Can never go wrong with pho


That's pho sho


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 29, 2016)

LOL


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

put on my cartier 

got my ting ready

smoking rocks by the cookie


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 29, 2016)

Somehow I've ended up poodle sitting the in laws poodles and also watching my 7 year old nephew as well as my boys ....so I've been shot pretty much everywhere in the crotch region by nerf guns since around 7am this morning .....oh and took a drone to the sack as well .....time to take them outside to play with some rc cars ......hopefully my nuts will be safe ...however I'm not holding much hope for that ....but it's ok they've been hit so many times today there up in my stomach anyways ....prepare @Bob Zmuda prepare for war on your testicles from every angle ...





And my poor nuts still have another boy to go through who hasn't even started walking yet ......please excuse me while I head back out into the battlefield , I just heard a rather large bang and yell ....off I go


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 29, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Somehow I've ended up poodle sitting the in laws poodles and also watching my 7 year old nephew as well as my boys ....so I've been shot pretty much everywhere in the crotch region by nerf guns since around 7am this morning .....oh and took a drone to the sack as well .....time to take them outside to play with some rc cars ......hopefully my nuts will be safe ...however I'm not holding much hope for that ....but it's ok they've been hit so many times today there up in my stomach anyways ....prepare @Bob Zmuda prepare for war on your testicles from every angle ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 29, 2016)

We closed on our home Re-fi this morning - went from 4.99% to 2.99% fixed (getting locked in before the election saved us quite a few bucks).

Whew, at least that's over.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


>


grow a dual set of ovaries you whacko

its in vocab


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 29, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> grow a dual set of ovaries you whacko
> 
> its in vocab


two are enough.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 29, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> two are enough.


Actually two can be 2 many as I found out more than a few times.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Actually two can be 2 many as I found out more than a few times.


lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

we can dance slow babe it would mean the world to me
the light dim because we used all the bulbs to smoke crank
my body feels heavy from the blue patches wesmoke\

my whole world is a spinning dream woven tiight
youd think we were spiders but
my friends they are snakes

im cutting the grass


thats one i call 
:fuckyousf"


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

id havedrawn yall a fuckin picture but since no on cares ill draw one with the poke marks on my arm

you are all two bit pollka dot dancers

im pollka my arm to sleep


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 29, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> So the nurse (who happens to be smokin hot) has to shove a pill up my wife's sniz every couple hours.
> 
> It's pretty awesome.
> 
> ...


You are a trip !


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

sf go die 
die in a fiare

m8 imhot
hot like dat boiii

dat boiiii

lsd 

alice d
elisd 

baby thats me

heehehe crack smoke clouding me


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 29, 2016)

I shared some personal things with a newer member today ...it was poetic and I was quite proud ....pic below....basically the thread was asking why we grow ...so accomplished many adult type things today ...babysitting my boys and nephew and opening up to a stranger on Riu ...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 29, 2016)

Its like dlijg a hit all ovwr again. 

Thanka for not kill or banning me guya. 

I appoligize for my asshole demenour


----------



## justugh (Dec 29, 2016)

ok weird day 
lawyer office closed so i drive to the jiffy lube where i know ppl (they like shine) .......well i dropped 600 bucks on the car got it checked out cleaned up tuned up and fuilds changed for the trip ./......hit the post office did the change of addy card for this house ....when back to the lawyer gave them the keys and other paperwork from other lawyers (pops had lung redaction and was on some stuff looks like law suit about it .....if they killed my dad god help them )....so that was weird thing two 

werid thing one was the work at the shop took awhile like 2 hours .......so i was outside getting a smoke and the shop is right near a highs (chain mini mart with gass) ........so i am smoking and this car pulls up rolls the window down and asks if i speak Arabic ....he only spoke bad english....i told him i did not but asked what can i help u with ........so he explains he is from dubai and he is going down to flo to get to his ppl there ......now he is in a nice car on the passagers side with a younger guy driving and 2 kids in the back (plates for massachusetts rental sticker in the window) .....something along the way caused him to lose his wallet ....and he offers his rings just wanted gass money ...no wallet no id no pawn shop and the other guy i am not sure do not think he had one......so i gave him 200 bucks (told keep the rings i was just doing it to be nice ...good karma for my trip ) .....no do not ask for a hand out please but yes i do things like that now and then just because i was taught that is the right thing to do) ......so back to the story i gave him the money told him to keep the rings i see the kids in the back and i know 200 bucks is enough to get to flo from here (drug runs) so i give him a extra 100 drink and food i was just going to do it as good karma again ....then he incessant i take one ring just for being nice and then goes and gives and a 2nd rind plus gold necklace thanked me for being nice ....i asked him if was sure about it and said yes they went to the highs and got gas and food waved to me as i was smoking and drove off 

now u might be sayiing oh u are a fool and a moron why do that ........1 i dated a Muslim girl for a few months i know what Arabic sounds like plus the plane trip next to a older guy i helped him the whole trip ....2nd thing is i live around a bunch of yuppies (they moved in and built mc mansions on the farm lands ) i know what a good car like that cost and the guys clothes were right .....3rd it is me crazy fucked up shit happens to me like this ......so that is why i was just going to give it to the guy....right thing to do 

hell i got home and looked at them .......real all of them jewelers mark and kt stamp 18kt .....guy gave me 3 or 4 oz ....i weight but scales are packed away .....i did all the test but the acid as i do not have any (reall that is for the best stuff like that should be kept away from me as i am crazy ) ......here the test http://www.sbcgold.com/blog/test-gold-5-simple-ways-spot-fake-gold/

so that was my day today 
now until monday morning i plan to be fucked up ........renting hotel room on new years is dumb it cost to much so i leave on monday when the price go back to off season prices


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 30, 2016)

I aintgot time to read allthat right now.

Damn bro I camehere to say thia rock had me spun like a web and I see that? 
I will read in morning tho dont get me wrong

So I got spun again, and qhat happened ia amystery
.sips


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 30, 2016)

Im just watching thw morning news did my last blast and I say to myself "sf you bought kore beer thanthis didyou not?" so I stand up light a cigarette and think "ya ur a drunk qhere would a drunk put his beers?" 

Most people its the fridge but naw I got 3 40S of o.e out back in the snow. I kept buying more thinking I drank it all.

This is why we cant have nicethings


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 30, 2016)

justugh said:


> ok weird day
> lawyer office closed so i drive to the jiffy lube where i know ppl (they like shine) .......well i dropped 600 bucks on the car got it checked out cleaned up tuned up and fuilds changed for the trip ./......hit the post office did the change of addy card for this house ....when back to the lawyer gave them the keys and other paperwork from other lawyers (pops had lung redaction and was on some stuff looks like law suit about it .....if they killed my dad god help them )....so that was weird thing two
> 
> werid thing one was the work at the shop took awhile like 2 hours .......so i was outside getting a smoke and the shop is right near a highs (chain mini mart with gass) ........so i am smoking and this car pulls up rolls the window down and asks if i speak Arabic ....he only spoke bad english....i told him i did not but asked what can i help u with ........so he explains he is from dubai and he is going down to flo to get to his ppl there ......now he is in a nice car on the passagers side with a younger guy driving and 2 kids in the back (plates for massachusetts rental sticker in the window) .....something along the way caused him to lose his wallet ....and he offers his rings just wanted gass money ...no wallet no id no pawn shop and the other guy i am not sure do not think he had one......so i gave him 200 bucks (told keep the rings i was just doing it to be nice ...good karma for my trip ) .....no do not ask for a hand out please but yes i do things like that now and then just because i was taught that is the right thing to do) ......so back to the story i gave him the money told him to keep the rings i see the kids in the back and i know 200 bucks is enough to get to flo from here (drug runs) so i give him a extra 100 drink and food i was just going to do it as good karma again ....then he incessant i take one ring just for being nice and then goes and gives and a 2nd rind plus gold necklace thanked me for being nice ....i asked him if was sure about it and said yes they went to the highs and got gas and food waved to me as i was smoking and drove off
> ...


I fucked a Muslim chick once and then her boyfriend found out he stepped up so I moved out on his ass, all in one day! 
Tham she looked like a fucking model! 
Boned her in a bathroom in school. 
Fuck I miss college! Good times..good times...


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 30, 2016)

I accomplished not cutting down my bonsai sized first grow earlier than I should... Also. Made it another day of being a useless bag of flesh. Go me!


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 30, 2016)

Anybody drinkin bubbly yet


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 30, 2016)

@StonedFarmer
Turn ya phone on


I plus I just popped 6 bars and a couple ambien while chuggin bubbly.

Lets go


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 30, 2016)

justugh said:


> ok weird day
> lawyer office closed so i drive to the jiffy lube where i know ppl (they like shine) .......well i dropped 600 bucks on the car got it checked out cleaned up tuned up and fuilds changed for the trip ./......hit the post office did the change of addy card for this house ....when back to the lawyer gave them the keys and other paperwork from other lawyers (pops had lung redaction and was on some stuff looks like law suit about it .....if they killed my dad god help them )....so that was weird thing two
> 
> werid thing one was the work at the shop took awhile like 2 hours .......so i was outside getting a smoke and the shop is right near a highs (chain mini mart with gass) ........so i am smoking and this car pulls up rolls the window down and asks if i speak Arabic ....he only spoke bad english....i told him i did not but asked what can i help u with ........so he explains he is from dubai and he is going down to flo to get to his ppl there ......now he is in a nice car on the passagers side with a younger guy driving and 2 kids in the back (plates for massachusetts rental sticker in the window) .....something along the way caused him to lose his wallet ....and he offers his rings just wanted gass money ...no wallet no id no pawn shop and the other guy i am not sure do not think he had one......so i gave him 200 bucks (told keep the rings i was just doing it to be nice ...good karma for my trip ) .....no do not ask for a hand out please but yes i do things like that now and then just because i was taught that is the right thing to do) ......so back to the story i gave him the money told him to keep the rings i see the kids in the back and i know 200 bucks is enough to get to flo from here (drug runs) so i give him a extra 100 drink and food i was just going to do it as good karma again ....then he incessant i take one ring just for being nice and then goes and gives and a 2nd rind plus gold necklace thanked me for being nice ....i asked him if was sure about it and said yes they went to the highs and got gas and food waved to me as i was smoking and drove off
> ...


How the F do you run up a $600 bill at Jiffy lube??? I don't trust them to top off my oil, nevermind actually do mechanical work....


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 30, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> How the F do you run up a $600 bill at Jiffy lube??? I don't trust them to top off my oil, nevermind actually do mechanical work....


I know right. Last time I used them the girl got in my truck and didn't pull back on the shifter and broke the spring as she yanked in drive. They refused to pay for it. The shifter assembly was 100 bucks. It was just a compression spring. Auto parts store didn't have them said I had to order the whole thing. Went to the hardware store and found an exact match for 30 cents. I took about 20 back to the parts store and said "here, these will fit gm shifters they are 30 cents. Mark them up to five bucks."




We were coming down the road last night and someone hit a deer. Small button buck. Didn't even bust the guts. Looked like it stuck its head out and got hit. Brought it home and went to skin it. It was cold and my hands were numb. I got done and came in and I guess I hit my finger with the filet knife. Cut it to the bone long ways and even went under the finger nail. It may turn purple and fall off. I didn't even feel it.


----------



## justugh (Dec 30, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> How the F do you run up a $600 bill at Jiffy lube??? I don't trust them to top off my oil, nevermind actually do mechanical work....


i have no family left ........i have no one that is car smart with all the tools (got buddies that could do a few things small engines some light work on a car)

so i use my maxness ......i know almost every way weed can be used made into something and i know how to make shine .......so i gift it out in return ppl give me a lower price on what i need Barter ....the money is just so they do not get fired for doing it

i had them do everything the car possible needed .......fuilds lights brakes tires filters senors .....everything was checked out .....i am going to do 3000 miles in 4 5 days so i wanted to make sure the car was 100% no worries ......i do not want the car to break down on the trip and i did not want the cops to have any reason to pull me over


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 30, 2016)

justugh said:


> i have no family left ........i have no one that is car smart with all the tools (got buddies that could do a few things small engines some light work on a car)
> 
> so i use my maxness ......i know almost every way weed can be used made into something and i know how to make shine .......so i gift it out in return ppl give me a lower price on what i need Barter ....the money is just so they do not get fired for doing it
> 
> i had them do everything the car possible needed .......fuilds lights brakes tires filters senors .....everything was checked out .....i am going to do 3000 miles in 4 5 days so i wanted to make sure the car was 100% no worries ......i do not want the car to break down on the trip and i did not want the cops to have any reason to pull me over


An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2016)

I think today Mama Zmuda wins this thread! She accomplished!


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 30, 2016)

I trimmed aboutapound earlier. Just got done squishing up this zip a little while ago.
 
Before you guys talk shit about how dark it looks, this is what a smaller amount of it looks like pressed thin


----------



## srh88 (Dec 30, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I trimmed aboutapound earlier. Just got done squishing up this zip a little while ago.
> View attachment 3864384
> Before you guys talk shit about how dark it looks, this is what a smaller amount of it looks like pressed thin
> View attachment 3864385


ill pm you my address


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 30, 2016)

srh88 said:


> ill pm you my address


lol


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 30, 2016)

Pretty good sized mini fridges.

A motel was closing down and selling all their stuff. Plugged in and working and even clean... $15 a piece
I figured it was a good deal

I ended up grabbing 4 Lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 30, 2016)

Finished, as of today, with the remodeling project #1. Ordered garage doors from the local company here and the guy came out and installed them.

I thought the old doors were OK, but when the cold weather came, the wind went right through them. New are insulated since I insulated the rest of the garage and put in a gas heater.

Brown to match the exterior trim.
 
Unfortunately, brown on the outside doesn't mean brown on the inside.
 
Fuckers. I was thinking of just painting them but my electrician buddy knows a guy who does murals of anything. He puts them on a thin sheet of plastic and can lay them over any surface.

So I'm thinking of the Dark Side of the Moon album cover on one side and something else similar for the other side, for a little '70's pizzaz.

Have to touch up where the old door hardware and brackets were, and I'm finally done here after a long 11 months.

8 months over original estimate. Lol. Rome wasn't built in a day.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 30, 2016)

promised some baby room pics, and i gotta up my new-dad-game-image with the awards coming up and all.


it was important that i had this done by dec 1st. which i had it done sooner. 7 days home now and hes only
been changed in there once....... choose yer battles and whatnot......
   



i realize that bear looks like it wants to maul that deer, but 'this is a happy forest where they all get along.'


----------



## neosapien (Dec 30, 2016)

Nugachino said:


> I accomplished not cutting down my bonsai sized first grow earlier than I should... Also. Made it another day of being a useless bag of flesh. Go me!


Pics of this bonsai?


dangledo said:


> promised some baby room pics, and i gotta up my new-dad-game-image with the awards coming up and all.
> 
> 
> it was important that i had this done by dec 1st. which i had it done sooner. 7 days home now and hes only
> ...


Dat looks awesome.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 30, 2016)

justugh said:


> i have no family left ........i have no one that is car smart with all the tools (got buddies that could do a few things small engines some light work on a car)
> 
> so i use my maxness ......i know almost every way weed can be used made into something and i know how to make shine .......so i gift it out in return ppl give me a lower price on what i need Barter ....the money is just so they do not get fired for doing it
> 
> i had them do everything the car possible needed .......fuilds lights brakes tires filters senors .....everything was checked out .....i am going to do 3000 miles in 4 5 days so i wanted to make sure the car was 100% no worries ......i do not want the car to break down on the trip and i did not want the cops to have any reason to pull me over





whitebb2727 said:


> An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.


I prefer, If it ain't broke, don't fix it. Hope whatever those oil monkeys touched doesn't end up screwing you. Good luck!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 30, 2016)

dangledo said:


> promised some baby room pics, and i gotta up my new-dad-game-image with the awards coming up and all.
> 
> 
> it was important that i had this done by dec 1st. which i had it done sooner. 7 days home now and hes only
> ...


That's a damn nice dresser in that bottom pic .


Please excuse my recently developed furniture fetish, sorry.

I'm putting the electric sander away now.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 30, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I know right. Last time I used them the girl got in my truck and didn't pull back on the shifter and broke the spring as she yanked in drive. They refused to pay for it. The shifter assembly was 100 bucks. It was just a compression spring. Auto parts store didn't have them said I had to order the whole thing. Went to the hardware store and found an exact match for 30 cents. I took about 20 back to the parts store and said "here, these will fit gm shifters they are 30 cents. Mark them up to five bucks."


I had a lifted s10 with 33's, I went there for an oil change. They put my tires at the door stickers 28psi. I almost lost control pulling out of their parking lot, like driving on marbles.. ass hats. When I asked why they touched my tires, they said they did a multi-point inspection and topped off my fluids. I asked with what, I had all synthetics fluids, they said... uh fluid. Cost me a couple hundred to change all my fluids again, I wasn't letting them touch it again.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 30, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'm putting the electric sander away now.


As often as you obviously use the darn thing I'd be surprised if you even bother to unplug it.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2016)

dangledo said:


> promised some baby room pics, and i gotta up my new-dad-game-image with the awards coming up and all.
> 
> 
> it was important that i had this done by dec 1st. which i had it done sooner. 7 days home now and hes only
> ...


Lovely!!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 30, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I prefer, If it ain't broke, don't fix it. Hope whatever those oil monkeys touched doesn't end up screwing you. Good luck!


For someone going on a long trip and doesn't know anything about vehicles it wouldn't hurt to get checked out. I do all my own repairs and maintenance just so I know it is done right.



WeedFreak78 said:


> I had a lifted s10 with 33's, I went there for an oil change. They put my tires at the door stickers 28psi. I almost lost control pulling out of their parking lot, like driving on marbles.. ass hats. When I asked why they touched my tires, they said they did a multi-point inspection and topped off my fluids. I asked with what, I had all synthetics fluids, they said... uh fluid. Cost me a couple hundred to change all my fluids again, I wasn't letting them touch it again.


Its like all oil shops. Some have some knowledgeable people working for them. Some have ass hats that have no business touching a vehicle.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 30, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> For someone going on a long trip and doesn't know anything about vehicles it wouldn't hurt to get checked out. I do all my own repairs and maintenance just so I know it is done right.
> 
> 
> Its like all oil shops. Some have some knowledgeable people working for them. Some have ass hats that have no business touching a vehicle.


Ya like the nightmares I've seen on the news and internet where these dumbasses don't refill the oil ....at a oil change place ..like wtf they have basically two jobs ....empty change filter refill ....k so at most three ....I do all my own work as well unless it's internal transmission work ...I'm good off that ...lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 30, 2016)

Either of you tough guys want to take on the HFCM on my truck - it's been "sounding funny" & I've got another on order (to the tune of about $500).


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 30, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Either of you tough guys want to take on the HFCM on my truck - it's been "sounding funny" & I've got another on order (to the tune of about $500).


I would do it.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 30, 2016)

Ringing in the new year Playing monopoly with my boy and women


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 30, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> I would do it.


Changed all the filters last weekend & she wouldn't start - preliminary investigation showed the HFCM was dry & pump not running during key cycle. Tore it apart on the bench & it had a bunch of sludge/paraffin in it - after cleaning the pump bench tested good but I didn't really like the sound of the motor. It's working well since but I don't trust it so it gets the hook when the new one gets here.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I trimmed aboutapound earlier. Just got done squishing up this zip a little while ago.
> View attachment 3864384
> Before you guys talk shit about how dark it looks, this is what a smaller amount of it looks like pressed thin
> View attachment 3864385


I'm gonna talk shit about how dark it is anyway. You won't dodge that.

(I recently opened a tub of extract that went in the freezer the color of Mtn Dew. It now looks like real old Coke. So know the shit is recycled.)


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 30, 2016)

I spent 6 hours de-mossing my roof with a putty knife and a screwdriver

I am wiped-out


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 30, 2016)

Its barely 15cm tall at its highest point.
That's a 375ml can.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 30, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Was thinking of just painting them but my electrician buddy knows a guy who does murals of anything. He puts them on a thin sheet of plastic and can lay them over any surface. So I'm thinking of the Dark Side of the Moon album cover on one side and something else similar for the other side, for a little '70's pizzaz.


A custom mural sounds fun, but I think the white still looks sharp. As you know, plain white will provide for a brighter room and work area. .o2


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 31, 2016)

Nugachino said:


> Its barely 15cm tall at its highest point.View attachment 3864636
> That's a 375ml can.


Lower rider? Mighty mite?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 31, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Changed all the filters last weekend & she wouldn't start - preliminary investigation showed the HFCM was dry & pump not running during key cycle. Tore it apart on the bench & it had a bunch of sludge/paraffin in it - after cleaning the pump bench tested good but I didn't really like the sound of the motor. It's working well since but I don't trust it so it gets the hook when the new one gets here.
> 
> View attachment 3864562


I'm sure its a pain in the ass. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 31, 2016)

So I'm touching up where the old metal brackets were for the old garage doors, about 20 hard to access spots.
 
The wife already sent me a semi-nasty text that it's New Year's Eve and that, 'you don't have to work'.

Yes dear, I'll be home around 5.

Isn't New Year's Eve after dark?

Plus I have these shitty cheap paint brushes I got from work, no clean up required. Straight into the dumpster.

When we used to break down at work, the boss work bring me paint brushes and say, 'how about getting your crew to paint the guard raiIs around the machine?'

OK boss.

Those fucking guard rails always looked OK to me so I brought everyone of those paint brushes home. My crew loved me.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 31, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So I'm touching up where the old metal brackets were for the old garage doors, about 20 hard to access spots.
> View attachment 3864995
> The wife already sent me a semi-nasty text that it's New Year's Eve and that, 'you don't have to work'.
> 
> ...


Ahh she loves you!! So sweet.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 31, 2016)

I asked your friend if you were available. 

no but yes you are available

my heart fluttered
(


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 31, 2016)

I bought a can of ground coffee (shhh don't tell them on the coffee thread)


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 31, 2016)

so much violence in my head, how are we still alive? 
the depression is under control
"no it's not, don't you ever stop lying? damn"

i love how we're learning from each other, 
you are such a positive, you're so empowering
in your hands i'm quite simply a different instrument, 
and you're the only one that ever put money on me, you think that i'd forget so easily?

you emit a charged autumnal vibe i know we're of the same tribe
the fall's our most productive season

still a crippling fear has become Caesar and we're slightly moribund so
naturally i wanna help you invoke the architect of salutary memes
our heads are pregnant with divine mechanics but oh how we're tyrannized by tentacles of their ferine stupidity and it's all so disappointing
but you're different, better

i love how we're learning from each other, you're so empowering
in your hands i'm quite simply a different instrument, and you're the only one that ever put money on me, and tried to advance trans-human singularity
i love how we're learning from each other, you are such a positive, you're so empowering
in your hands i'm quite simply a different instrument, and you're the only one that ever put money on me, you think that i'd forget so easily?
i love how we're learning from each other

every time i listen to my heart i just get hurt

till this afternoon i was a nomad no country would call me its son
i'd be a refuge but i have no substance, asking for papers? i have none

till this afternoon i was a pariah, a mongrel chased and kicked and hit
hunted even in my dreaming though there was no crime i did commit

till this afternoon i was in exile, but now that word is obsolete
there are no nations, no concept of ego
our illumination is complete


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 31, 2016)

I made pancakes for the fam this morning .....had some extra mix so of course I couldn't waste it .....so I made momma a few extras and tried to send her a very subtle hint in the process .........I'm a genius I know


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 31, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> so much violence in my head, how are we still alive?
> the depression is under control
> "no it's not, don't you ever stop lying? damn"
> 
> ...


Wow!! I could read this.. Very articulate..


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 31, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3865118
> View attachment 3865119
> I made pancakes for the fam this morning .....had some extra mix so of course I couldn't waste it .....so I made momma a few extras and tried to send her a very subtle hint in the process .........I'm a genius I know


I like that last one, looks exactly like a nuclear explosion! You guys gonna go blow some shit up? LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 31, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3865118
> View attachment 3865119
> I made pancakes for the fam this morning .....had some extra mix so of course I couldn't waste it .....so I made momma a few extras and tried to send her a very subtle hint in the process .........I'm a genius I know


Lucky those weren't latkes; I might have taken you up on the hint


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 31, 2016)

pogiboy said:


> wrote an okay review of a movie where i analyzed quotes.
> 
> I say color outside the lines. Color right off he page. Don't box me in. We're in motion to the ocean. We are not landlocked, I'll tell ya that.
> 
> ...


You created this profile 1 yr ago, it lay undisturbed and dormant until today. You burned it on your alien life thread; you won't be able to recoup it Mainliner.

Before you go, do you have to have a separate e-mail account for each of your socks?


----------



## pogiboy (Dec 31, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> You created this profile 1 yr ago, it lay undisturbed and dormant until today. You burned it on your alien life thread; you won't be able to recoup it Mainliner.
> 
> Before you go, do you have to have a separate e-mail account for each of your socks?


got another account congo5150 but i owned some guy whose trolling me, got the thread deleted but didnt get banned. known about this account for awhile, it just saved my email associated with this acc. so yeah


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 31, 2016)

pogiboy said:


> got another account congo5150 but i owned some guy whose trolling me, got the thread deleted but didnt get banned. known about this account for awhile, it just saved my email associated with this acc. so yeah


You've never owned anyone, you're simply so stupid that you perceive it that way. That's the main thing we all laugh at. Everyone hates you, your posts are garbage, and your penis is very tiny and not at all satisfying to women...


----------



## pogiboy (Dec 31, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> You've never owned anyone, you're simply so stupid that you perceive it that way. That's the main thing we all laugh at. Everyone hates you, your posts are garbage, and your penis is very tiny and not at all satisfying to women...


so much hate in ur heart whats wrong?
got molested as a child?
got penetrated by uncle phil?
go drink cuckold semen you basic bitch
heres a pic of a meme of a pokemon
the pokemons name is youre moms a bitch


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 31, 2016)

Edit:
Hi @.nobody.
Hope you have a nice New Year's Eve!


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 31, 2016)

pogiboy said:


> wrote an okay review of a movie where i analyzed quotes.
> 
> I say color outside the lines. Color right off he page. Don't box me in. We're in motion to the ocean. We are not landlocked, I'll tell ya that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 31, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3865228
> 
> Edit:
> *Hi @.nobody.
> Hope you have a nice New Year's Eve!*


*
Seconded*


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 31, 2016)

pogiboy said:


> so much hate in ur heart whats wrong?
> got molested as a child?
> got penetrated by uncle phil?
> go drink cuckold semen you basic bitch
> ...


Written like a boy with a very tiny penis, which doesn't satisfy its owner much less any woman ever...


----------



## pogiboy (Dec 31, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Written like a boy with a very tiny penis, which doesn't satisfy its owner much less any woman ever...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3865236


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 31, 2016)

pogiboy said:


> View attachment 3865241View attachment 3865241


what a stupid, shitty fucking post.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 31, 2016)

pogiboy said:


> go drink cuckold semen you basic bitch


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 31, 2016)

Tgis is areal aoup.

Quo can identofy itmakea sense

Fuck thw reat


----------



## pogiboy (Dec 31, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


----------



## srh88 (Dec 31, 2016)

pogiboy said:


>


how do you feel about drinking semen?


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 31, 2016)

pogiboy said:


>


Speaking of semen drinking Gonzo, you didn't answer my question in the alien thread> Have you ever seen a person bleed out?


----------



## srh88 (Dec 31, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Speaking of semen drinking Gonzo, you didn't answer my question in the alien thread> Have you ever seen a person bleed out?


ive fucked chicks on their period.. does that count?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Dec 31, 2016)

Im packing my stuff for a road tripwith @mikek420


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 31, 2016)

LOL, not in this case.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 31, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, not in this case.


any big plans tonight?


----------



## pogiboy (Dec 31, 2016)

srh88 said:


> ive fucked chicks on their period.. does that count?


bleed out? say that to my machine gun


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 31, 2016)

srh88 said:


> any big plans tonight?


Nah, kids left this afternoon and I'm back home. Those little gals can drink lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 31, 2016)

pogiboy said:


> bleed out? say that to my machine gun
> View attachment 3865252 View attachment 3865253


No one with familiarity refers to an M4 as a "machine gun"


----------



## pogiboy (Dec 31, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> No one with familiarity refers to an M4 as a "machine gun"


its called a squad automatic weapon or SAW you fool. i carry 800 rounds


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 31, 2016)

LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 31, 2016)

Nah, this is a _*knife*_:


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 31, 2016)

pogiboy said:


> got another account congo5150 but i owned some guy whose trolling me, got the thread deleted but didnt get banned. known about this account for awhile, it just saved my email associated with this acc. so yeah


Holy shit Malt great cross examination, you should have been an attorney. Let's just call you Perry Mason.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 31, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Holy shit Malt great cross examination, you should have been an attorney.* Let's just call you Perry Mason*.


Will I need another e-mail account?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 31, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Will I need another e-mail account?


35 accounts bwa ha hahahaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 31, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Nah, this is a _*knife*_:


when I was painting earlier, a neighbor and his boy were walking into the woods with an AR-15.

I swear they went through $500 in ammo.

boom boom boom boom boom for an hour.


----------



## pogiboy (Dec 31, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> when I was painting earlier, a neighbor and his boy were walking into the woods with an AR-15.
> 
> I swear they went through $500 in ammo.
> 
> boom boom boom boom boom for an hour.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Dec 31, 2016)

pogiboy said:


> View attachment 3865279


Shut ur fucking nouthwhen speaking to ourresident workers.

He has done more hard work thwn your poor limey qill im a lifetime.

Limey cunt


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy new year guys and gals


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 1, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Happy new year guys and gals


Same to you indacouch


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 1, 2017)

pogiboy said:


> its called a squad automatic weapon or SAW you fool. i carry 800 rounds


Its a M249. Although the m249 is a saw, not all saws are a m249.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 1, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> when I was painting earlier, a neighbor and his boy were walking into the woods with an AR-15.
> 
> I swear they went through $500 in ammo.
> 
> boom boom boom boom boom for an hour.


Its quite fun to do so.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I like that last one, looks exactly like a nuclear explosion! You guys gonna go blow some shit up? LOL


omg totally! "I nuked you some breakfast"


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Nah, this is a _*knife*_:


 Lol Mama had one of those powered carving knives with a very similar reciprocating action. Sounded somewhat like the big one also.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 1, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Its a M249. Although the m249 is a saw, not all saws are a m249.


This was ours, the ol' M60


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 1, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> This was ours, the ol' M60


A fine machine.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 1, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> A fine machine.


Indeed


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 1, 2017)

love those Russians and their HMG's. These are what they use in the ZPU towed AA system(s), but also against infantry/veh. Ke-rist!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 1, 2017)

I've always wanted some range time with the MG42, the fucking icon


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 1, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Lol Mama had one of those powered carving knives with a very similar reciprocating action. Sounded somewhat like the big one also.


LOL German engineering


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 1, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I've always wanted some range time with the MG42, the fucking icon


I just wanted range time with a gun, any gun. People just kept taking them away from me, smh


----------



## dangledo (Jan 1, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Its a M249. Although the m249 is a saw, not all saws are a m249.



prob my fav gun when i was at knob creek mid 2000. safe to say youve prob been.? GREAT time!!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I've always wanted some range time with the MG42, the fucking icon


That muzzle brake inspired many a ray gun. Here is a Model One (or Two) done up as one


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 1, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> That muzzle brake inspired many a ray gun. Here is a Model One (or Two) done up as one


Appears major influence of the iconic Lugar as well. Nice. Those Krauts always made quality


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 1, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I've always wanted some range time with the MG42, the fucking icon


Knob Creek
http://www.knobcreekrange.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/DOC060216-06022016121350.pdf


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 1, 2017)

@tangerinegreen555 
I think i'm gonna go with this 7.5" wide  engineered in the adjoining living room to this kitchen area tile. Whatcha think bro?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 1, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> @tangerinegreen555
> I think i'm gonna go with this 7.5" wide View attachment 3865786 engineered in the adjoining living room to this kitchen area tile. Whatcha think bro?


Nice .

I'm looking a floating floor for our kitchen at the moment. 1988 tile glued to a subfloor my dad and I did when I bought the house. I remember how my dad liked glue and I'm not pulling that up.

Then I'll need new living room carpet because I want to change that absurd oversized floor heat vent. What was wrong with those guys with in 1962?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 1, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Nice .
> 
> I'm looking a floating floor for our kitchen at the moment. 1988 tile glued to a subfloor my dad and I did when I bought the house. I remember how my dad liked glue and I'm not pulling that up.
> 
> Then I'll need new living room carpet because I want to change that absurd oversized floor heat vent. What was wrong with those guys with in 1962?


I've never floated engineered. I know you can though. But i'm gonna nail er sailor


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 1, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> @tangerinegreen555
> I think i'm gonna go with this 7.5" wide View attachment 3865786 engineered in the adjoining living room to this kitchen area tile. Whatcha think bro?


Very nice


----------



## 420God (Jan 1, 2017)

Family is all over for the last of the holiday celebrations. Wife went crazy making Asian food. Egg rolls, sushi, bourbon chicken, crab ragoon, etc...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2017)

420God said:


> Family is all over for the last of the holiday celebrations. Wife went crazy making Asian food. Egg rolls, sushi, bourbon chicken, crab ragoon, etc...
> 
> View attachment 3865830 View attachment 3865831


Soooooosh

Love the stuff


----------



## srh88 (Jan 1, 2017)

420God said:


> Family is all over for the last of the holiday celebrations. Wife went crazy making Asian food. Egg rolls, sushi, bourbon chicken, crab ragoon, etc...
> 
> View attachment 3865830 View attachment 3865831


lol is my phone still texting you?


----------



## 420God (Jan 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


> lol is my phone still texting you?


It did for about another hour after I got off last night. Woke up to a bunch of missed messages.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 1, 2017)

420God said:


> It did for about another hour after I got off last night. Woke up to a bunch of missed messages.


hahahaha i dont know what the hell is wrong with it. ill go buy another one i guess


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


> hahahaha i dont know what the hell is wrong with it. ill go buy another one i guess


Somebody I texted the other day texted the next day saying, 'You already sent me that.'

I only sent it once, I have no idea what these phones do these days.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 1, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Somebody I texted the other day texted the next day saying, 'You already sent me that.'
> 
> I only sent it once, I have no idea what these phones do these days.


my phone texted him and gary a lot more than twice lol. and on my phone it says message couldnt send hahahaha


----------



## 420God (Jan 1, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Somebody I texted the other day texted the next day saying, 'You already sent me that.'
> 
> I only sent it once, I have no idea what these phones do these days.


I just counted, Srh's phone sent 17 of the same message. One every couple minutes for an hour. I almost thought I was gonna have to block him.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


> my phone texted him and gary a lot more than twice lol. and on my phone it says message couldnt send hahahaha


Ugh, a Kratos sig. That's so 2016.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 1, 2017)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Ugh, a Kratos sig. That's so 2016.


kratos is so fab


----------



## srh88 (Jan 1, 2017)

420God said:


> I just counted, Srh's phone sent 17 of the same message. One every couple minutes for an hour. I almost thought I was gonna have to block him.


man... last night was too funny. i was hammered


----------



## 420God (Jan 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


> man... last night was too funny. i was hammered


Me and the wife had a blast, latest I've stayed up in a long time.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 1, 2017)

I love my new avatar. It makes me feel so debonair.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 1, 2017)

420God said:


> I just counted, Srh's phone sent 17 of the same message. One every couple minutes for an hour. I almost thought I was gonna have to block him.


If the message had nothing to do with penis, it's probably the phone then.

Mine acts goofy once in a while and it's only 7 months old. Might not make it to 2 yrs.
My phone, not my penis. I think.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 1, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> If the message had nothing to do with penis, it's probably the phone then.
> 
> Mine acts goofy once in a while and it's only 7 months old. Might not make it to 2 yrs.
> My phone, not my penis. I think.


my phone is like a month or so old.. maybe a little more i dont know. but its a cheap prepaid one i use to talk to people from here and shit. when im working i use it for pandora and shit so im not destroying my actual cell phone.. so it eats a lot of dust from job sites. probably why its fucked


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


> my phone is like a month or so old.. maybe a little more i dont know. but its a cheap prepaid one i use to talk to people from here and shit. when im working i use it for pandora and shit so im not destroying my actual cell phone.. so it eats a lot of dust from job sites. probably why its fucked


I have a couple old phones I use for Pandora. They're disconnected old ones replaced by new, do those old phones count against my data?

I sure wasn't asking Verizon that question.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 1, 2017)

I did a line of coke. 
Oh wait ..
I mean I drew a line of coke .
And poured some coke 
N Jack
happy new year my dwuggie fiends


----------



## srh88 (Jan 1, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I have a couple old phones I use for Pandora. They're disconnected old ones replaced by new, do those old phones count against my data?
> 
> I sure wasn't asking Verizon that question.


im actually not sure. my good phone is on verizon and its a rip off. but its a write off. that bill is 110 a month. the shitty phone is at&t pre paid. only 45 a month. its worth the 45 to have a number to give out here and to be able to give random chicks instead of one that tracks right back to my business


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 1, 2017)

Brpught in the new year with a bang 
 
Now I gotta sweep my porch off 
That's a pic of me I swear ....I just didn't wana show my face for obvious reasons .....just a lil pre New Years warm up I was doing and figured I'd snap a pic to share with you guys ...


I'm a badass I know


----------



## v.s one (Jan 1, 2017)

Finished up on this today.I found the blade cleaning up some weeds and the antlers walking around in the mountains. Now I got a zombie killer for free.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 1, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Brpught in the new year with a bang View attachment 3865871
> View attachment 3865872
> Now I gotta sweep my porch off View attachment 3865873
> That's a pic of me I swear ....I just didn't wana show my face for obvious reasons .....just a lil pre New Years warm up I was doing and figured I'd snap a pic to share with you guys ...
> ...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 1, 2017)

v.s one said:


> Finished up on this today.I found the blade cleaning up some weeds and the antlers walking around in the mountains. Now I got a zombie killer for free.View attachment 3865907


Interesting old blade, 20 inches or so? What do you know about it?


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 1, 2017)

v.s one said:


> Finished up on this today.I found the blade cleaning up some weeds and the antlers walking around in the mountains. Now I got a zombie killer for free.View attachment 3865907


Was the blade connected ?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 1, 2017)

Too narrow in width to be an old machete; but it looks thin like that as opposed to a battle sword/saber


----------



## v.s one (Jan 1, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Interesting old blade, 20 inches or so? What do you know about it?


Nothing but it has some weird engravings. Like notches.


----------



## v.s one (Jan 1, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Was the blade connected ?


Not that I know of.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 1, 2017)

v.s one said:


> Nothing but it has some weird engravings. Like notches.


Can you take a better pic? Looks like a makers emblem by the antler. Without giving personal data, what state are you in; perhaps some old harvest blade or Civil War weapon?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 1, 2017)

v.s one said:


> Nothing but it has some weird engravings. Like notches.


Might it ever have looked close to these?


----------



## v.s one (Jan 1, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Can you take a better pic? Looks like a makers emblem by the antler. Without giving personal data, what state are you in; perhaps some old harvest blade or Civil War weapon?


  No it didn't look like them blades.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 1, 2017)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3866013 View attachment 3866014 No it didn't look like them blades.


Nice thanks; what do you think the thickness is at the spine, maybe 3/32-1/8 inch?


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 1, 2017)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3866013 View attachment 3866014 No it didn't look like them blades.


Looks like notches for every internet sock the blade has killed ......let's fill it up


----------



## v.s one (Jan 1, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Nice thanks; what do you think the thickness is at the spine, maybe 3/32-1/8 inch?


It goes from a 1/16 and flares out to about 3/8 to the handle.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 1, 2017)

v.s one said:


> It goes from a 1/16 and flares out to about 3/8 to the handle.


Gonna have to hit the books on this one. Does it look like it was manufactured at some point or home/farm forged? Are you in a midwest or southern state?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 1, 2017)

Todays accomplighments? I walked to the kitchen 4 times with full intent on grabbing a beer only to get distracted by my recent purchase of orange chicken. Yeah i need sleep.


----------



## v.s one (Jan 1, 2017)

Na I'm in the south west.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 1, 2017)

v.s one said:


> Na I'm in the south west.


Damn, you aren't making this any easier lol. Do you have any ideas? Conquistadores? lol


----------



## v.s one (Jan 1, 2017)

Custer massacred a whole village about 20-40 miles away. It might be cowboy Indian war maybe.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 1, 2017)

dangledo said:


> prob my fav gun when i was at knob creek mid 2000. safe to say youve prob been.? GREAT time!!


I haven't been. I grew up on an Army base. A lot of my friends had parents in the infantry and one was a Green Beret. Got to shoot guns, fly simulators and such. We shot off base a lot too. The Army would let you take rounds to practice just had to return brass. Lot of fun.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 1, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> Knob Creek
> http://www.knobcreekrange.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/DOC060216-06022016121350.pdf


That's expensive. If I get a hankering to shoot full auto I know a couple people I can call.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


> hahahaha i dont know what the hell is wrong with it. ill go buy another one i guess


Who is your carrier? My wife's phone does that crap sometimes. Matter of fact it happened a day or two ago.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 1, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Who is your carrier? My wife's phone does that crap sometimes. Matter of fact it happened a day or two ago.


at&t


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


> at&t


The wife's phone is through sprint. I don't know what causes it. Every once in a while it will do it. Did like 12 or 14 the other day over about 45 minutes.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 1, 2017)

It took me all bloody day to get this line of coke looking proper and Figuring out how to hold a nostril with a toe took all bloody day too. 
Happy new year!!


----------



## dangledo (Jan 2, 2017)

cleared about 10 pages of watched threads. only about 50 pages remaining


bout 15 days in a blue bunny(ice cream) bucket bubbler


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 2, 2017)

I had planned on going out of town today since I was scheduled off work because of the holiday. 

Nope. Got called in to rebuild a door frame that got kicked in last night by the ex boyfriend of an ex tenant I told my new manager not to rent to. Apparently she stole someone's identity or something because she gave management a different name and her background showed she has never lived here before. I recognized her straight away because the cops used to get called to her place a couple times a week and I've had to rebuild her door more than once.

I wanted to quit so bad this morning but I just spent the last of my saving on Dr. bills and there are zero jobs here right now. It wasn't just the door getting kicked in, I've added it up and we have had 16 vacancies since september.

It's ridiculous and I will never catch up no matter how many I do. I've done 6 in one week before and still hadn't gotten close to catching up. I'm in the 130ish range for completed make readies since I've started working there and I've never had a single day where I haven't worked on one.

They've tried hiring me some help but they always wind up stealing from us or breaking the equipment so they don't have to do yard work. It's like trying to swim up Niagara falls to get work done around here.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 2, 2017)

Well like most of you know your boy INDACOUCH isn't the most tech savy guy around ....I'm an outdoors guy so I have no use for computers except to talk to my new dysfunctional family here on Riu ...which I plan on making a group out of all of us for when the apocalypse comes ......but that's besides the point ....I've been watching youtube for a bit now and much like here I have things to say in the comments ....long story short I've been calling a guy on his bullshit for a few months with no reply and to my amazement and virgin troll abilities ,,he actually went full meltdown and mentioned me at the very beginning of his vid .....brought a tear to my eye .........all I wanted was him to be honest about why he's so full of shit and sucks so bad .....guess that's to much to ask .....to be fair though I did ask him if he was licensed before I was guna order parts and he told me yes absolutely....literally two days later he got raided and was begging for money on his site because he got closed down for having no license ......so that made it fair game IMO to ask questions the INDA way ......so I'm banned from commenting on his channel ....but the bright side is I can still e-mail and say hello to him.....I accomplished 5 seconds of fame on youtube


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 2, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> I had planned on going out of town today since I was scheduled off work because of the holiday.
> 
> Nope. Got called in ........snip......


When scheduled off NEVER answer your phone!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 2, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Well like most of you know your boy INDACOUCH isn't the most tech savy guy around ....I'm an outdoors guy so I have no use for computers except to talk to my new dysfunctional family here on Riu ...which I plan on making a group out of all of us for when the apocalypse comes ......but that's besides the point ....I've been watching youtube for a bit now and much like here I have things to say in the comments ....long story short I've been calling a guy on his bullshit for a few months with no reply and to my amazement and virgin troll abilities ,,he actually went full meltdown and mentioned me at the very beginning of his vid .....brought a tear to my eye .........all I wanted was him to be honest about why he's so full of shit and sucks so bad .....guess that's to much to ask .....to be fair though I did ask him if he was licensed before I was guna order parts and he told me yes absolutely....literally two days later he got raided and was begging for money on his site because he got closed down for having no license ......so that made it fair game IMO to ask questions the INDA way ......so I'm banned from commenting on his channel ....but the bright side is I can still e-mail and say hello to him.....I accomplished 5 seconds of fame on youtube


LOL inda you have much promise! This literally brought a tear to my eye to see you growing up so nicely.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm just finishing up a major cleaning on my aquariums

If it was growing season I'd have a bunch of yummy fish poop to give my plants


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 2, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I'm just finishing up a major cleaning on my aquariums
> 
> If it was growing season I'd have a bunch of yummy fish poop to give my plants


Freeze it. That has so many promising avenues


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 2, 2017)

Mid 70's in da south today sooo...


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 2, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 3866088 It took me all bloody day to get this line of coke looking proper and Figuring out how to hold a nostril with a toe took all bloody day too.
> Happy new year!!


Bro you art is awesome ....I enjoy drawing myself not nearly as good as you ,,,but I really think it's cool/crazy how you interpret things .........so just for fun give me a subject and let's both draw our interpretation of your subject to see how different or alike they are ....if your down just quote this and give me the subject ........either way even if you don't wana do that... your art is amazing


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 2, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Mid 70's in da south today sooo...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3866631





jerryb73 said:


> Mid 70's in da south today sooo...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3866631


Awesome bro. Wish I could get out fishing for them spawners right now 
Dude just broke the spotted bass record here in ca with this 11.4 lb spotted. Nearby. Needless to say everyone is hitting up Bullards Bar now.
The record is the one on the right(obviously lol)


----------



## 420God (Jan 2, 2017)

Went to the market and picked up 7 Holstein calves for a real good price.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm down I'm down bro . Let's do a cocaine snorting draw. I'll start mine tomorrow.



Indacouch said:


> Bro you art is awesome ....I enjoy drawing myself not nearly as good as you ,,,but I really think it's cool/crazy how you interpret things .........so just for fun give me a subject and let's both draw our interpretation of your subject to see how different or alike they are ....if your down just quote this and give me the subject ........either way even if you don't wana do that... your art is amazing


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 2, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> When scheduled off NEVER answer your phone!


I'd rather fix a water leak before it becomes a replace the downstairs ceiling and replace all the carpet type job. I would have had a few of those if I turned my phone off.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 2, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 3866678
> I'm down I'm down bro . Let's do a cocaine snorting draw. I'll start mine tomorrow.


Cocaine snorting draw it is ......might be a lil hard to pass off to the lil guy ,,,just because he likes to see what dad's up to .....but il just tell him it's a hot air balloon accident ......cocaine snorting theme it is ......il get started and PM you when I'm getting close to done ........this should be interesting ......game on


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 2, 2017)

I like your attitude!! I am carefully studying the subject matter now . Catch ya later pops.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 2, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Cocaine snorting draw it is ......might be a lil hard to pass off to the lil guy ,,,just because he likes to see what dad's up to .....but il just tell him it's a hot air balloon accident ......cocaine snorting theme it is ......il get started and PM you when I'm getting close to done ........this should be interesting ......game on


 



i win. wheres my prize?


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 2, 2017)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 3866759
> 
> 
> 
> i win. wheres my prize?


Lmfao ......you do win bro


----------



## srh88 (Jan 2, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Lmfao ......you do win bro


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 2, 2017)

I just got back from the casino.
Not really. My daughter gave me a card full of scratch tickets for Christmas.
 
So I just scratched them off.
On the very 1st card, on the very 1st scratch, BANG $10.
 
Totally fucking skunked thereafter. 

I was hoping to win enough for a haircut.
Fuck it, it's gonna keep growing now.
 
I don't gamble any more myself but I did like the free tickets. I'll probably take a $10 ticket instead of the money. There's still a glimmer of hope for the haircut.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 2, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I just got back from the casino.
> Not really. My daughter gave me a card full of scratch tickets for Christmas.
> View attachment 3866848
> So I just scratched them off.
> ...


ypu gpt s 50 dollar bonus? lets meet up


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 3, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Awesome bro. Wish I could get out fishing for them spawners right now
> Dude just broke the spotted bass record here in ca with this 11.4 lb spotted. Nearby. Needless to say everyone is hitting up Bullards Bar now.
> The record is the one on the right(obviously lol)
> View attachment 3866676


Yeah man now those are nice.. Pretty sure my lil pond doesn't have anything like that..lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 3, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I just got back from the casino.
> Not really. My daughter gave me a card full of scratch tickets for Christmas.
> View attachment 3866848
> So I just scratched them off.
> ...


LOL at our age you should be braggin' you have hair, fuck cutting it


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 3, 2017)

I just made my kid a near perfect grilled cheese on some near perfect sourdough I baked this morning.

It feels good.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 3, 2017)

I need to learn how to make cheese.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 3, 2017)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I just made my kid a near perfect grilled cheese on some near perfect sourdough I baked this morning.
> 
> It feels good.


Oh I feel ya. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/homemade-sourdough-bread.581746/


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 3, 2017)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I need to learn how to make cheese.


@bu$hleaguer makes cheese. Ya might wanna pick his brain.


----------



## pogiboy (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## neosapien (Jan 3, 2017)

Also I accomplished making a chart to try and curb my daughter's destructive behavior. So far all it's done is tested out my pencils.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 3, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I just got back from the casino.
> Not really. My daughter gave me a card full of scratch tickets for Christmas.
> View attachment 3866848
> So I just scratched them off.
> ...


I spent $10 I found at a gas station on a ticket. I won $10. I probably spent it on gas so it really isn't a very good story.


----------



## pogiboy (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 3, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> @bu$hleaguer makes cheese. Ya might wanna pick his brain.


I dunno. I don't even have a cave.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 3, 2017)

I added value to precious metal


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jan 4, 2017)

I got rid of an 80 year olds pain in her arthritic joints/hands yesterday by gettin her on my very own vape pen! She's my next patient! She only had 3 puffs and got instant relief, she even got up to do the dishes!


----------



## srh88 (Jan 4, 2017)

Finally pouring concrete today. Got a friend to help me for this one too. But the truck is already 30 minutes late. We've been here an hour. So far I payed him 30 bucks to smoke a joint lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 4, 2017)

Ground up the last of the rib roast with potato, onion, serrano peppers, carrot, garlic, some salt and pepper. Into a loaf pan it goes, top with some bacon and bake until toasty warm in center.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 4, 2017)

I went down to my basement to get a ratchet strap and smelled an awful sewer smell coming from the utility room. I checked all the traps and clean outs inside and checked the main cleanouts outside then came back in and I realized that's just how bad my plants stink. Accomplished feeling kinda proud. And rethinking my HVAC.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 4, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I went down to my basement to get a ratchet strap and smelled an awful sewer smell coming from the utility room. I checked all the traps and clean outs inside and checked the main cleanouts outside then came back in and I realized that's just how bad my plants stink. Accomplished feeling kinda proud. And rethinking my HVAC.


LOL I spend an hour a couple times a year hunting down that eau de cat piss


----------



## neosapien (Jan 4, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I spend an hour a couple times a year hunting down that eau de cat piss


Yes! There was definitely a waft of catpiss in there! 

And for some reason I felt self-conscious and had to Google to make sure waft wasn't a word I had just made up. Lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 4, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Yes! There was definitely a waft of catpiss in there!
> 
> And for some reason I felt self-conscious and had to Google to make sure waft wasn't a word I had just made up. Lol.


LOL you grow good pot


----------



## neosapien (Jan 4, 2017)

An addendum to my earlier accomplishment; getting high just now and realizing that smell is definitely a combo of my plants and the leftover bat shit I gave them just last night.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 4, 2017)

I'm fuckin high as shit. Gotta stop trying the product. Dabs are not for the weak, and drunk whewy!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 4, 2017)

I'll probably start deleting my posts again because this shit makes me paranoid af


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Indacouch (Jan 4, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Finally pouring concrete today. Got a friend to help me for this one too. But the truck is already 30 minutes late. We've been here an hour. So far I payed him 30 bucks to smoke a joint lol


Are you hiring ????


----------



## srh88 (Jan 4, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Are you hiring ????


nah he needed help so i helped him out with work for the day and overpayed him


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 4, 2017)

srh88 said:


> nah he needed help so i helped him out with work for the day and overpayed him


I was just interested in the smoking pot for 30 bucks an hour .....just that position .....il let you do all the other easy work .........I do the the same type of shit for my friends who fall on bad times .....had a few over trimming recently and gave em more than they trimmed by a long shot .....but their actually lesbians so I was ok with that agreement ,,,,,anytime mommas cool with the lesbians coming to hang out with me I throw my wallet at her as fast as I can before she changes her mind .......


----------



## 420God (Jan 5, 2017)

I've managed to keep all the animals alive the last couple days. 

 

I think this Spring I'm going to build a calf barn where the huts are, I've already been looking at plans/prices.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2017)

420God said:


> I've managed to keep all the animals alive the last couple days.
> 
> View attachment 3868846
> 
> I think this Spring I'm going to build a calf barn where the huts are, I've already been looking at plans/prices.


Ouch, yesterday was 51 and I was wearing my Under Armor


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3868551


With the discussion of baby shit in zmuda's thread I looked at this and thought the obvious LOL took me a minute.


----------



## april (Jan 5, 2017)

420God said:


> I've managed to keep all the animals alive the last couple days.
> 
> View attachment 3868846
> 
> I think this Spring I'm going to build a calf barn where the huts are, I've already been looking at plans/prices.



Dude it was -43 yesterday. ..my nostrils kept sticking together.


----------



## 420God (Jan 5, 2017)

april said:


> Dude it was -43 yesterday. ..my nostrils kept sticking together.


With the windchill we're close to that. So cold it burns.


----------



## lokie (Jan 5, 2017)

420God said:


> I've managed to keep all the animals alive the last couple days.
> 
> View attachment 3868846
> 
> I think this Spring I'm going to build a calf barn where the huts are, I've already been looking at plans/prices.


I like the red ones better. Make them easier to see if they get out.


----------



## 420God (Jan 5, 2017)

lokie said:


> I like the red ones better. Make them easier to see if they get out.


I have both.


----------



## Ernest Benoit (Jan 5, 2017)

Up at zero dark thirthy or 5:30am, then out the door for poop and pee drainage. Breakfast for three 13lb cats, one 8lb cat a new puppy for therapy and two bypeds. The boss is then off to work.
By lunch time Rey...the female Star Wars character named 4 month old has had a 3km walk. She has also played to get the body and mind warmed up and her daily training. (She now knows; sit, stay, come, leave it, lie down, get off, touch me, find the treat, dig out the toy, take it, play gental and drop it).
She's a smart dog. Sheperd/bull dog/pointer/lab and possibly tasmanian devil mix...considering all the strange and vulger sounds comming from both ends of it.
Her next batch of training will be to take a shower with me to get clean in winter and cool off in summer. She must also learn our route to "get me home" in case of memory relapse or stroke. I have ADD, OCD, PTSD, Anxiety, Severe Depression, two nervous breakdowns and Brain Trauma from 2005 MVA. I treat Rey as a service dog that will have a happy life. She will never get yelled at nor shocked to learn.
By 2pm she has rested, trained, gone for drainage extracation and played. I do the daily stuff required as she sleeps at a rate of two hours per. Then the choice is hers. She can rest or we can go for another 3 km walk with play and run. she will sleep after this till wiffy gets home and takes over the evenings and weekends.
This routine will evolve till spring. I start the summer seedlings and yard grow. Puppy will be trained and not so destructive. Oh and yes...my cats are all leash trained to stay in the unfenced yard.


----------



## Ernest Benoit (Jan 5, 2017)

lokie said:


> I like the red ones better. Make them easier to see if they get out.


WOW! How the fuck are you still a member here?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 5, 2017)

Ernest Benoit said:


> WOW! How the fuck are you still a member here?


Do you mean because of how long he has been a member? Or because you didn't like his post?

You might want to clarify that.

ijs


----------



## Ernest Benoit (Jan 5, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Do you mean because of how long he has been a member? Or because you didn't like his post?
> 
> You might want to clarify that.
> 
> ijs


The Mexican thing.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 5, 2017)

Ernest Benoit said:


> The Mexican thing.


We often put seriously messed up quotes in our sigs. It illustrates the basic principle: if you don't want your words used against you, choose your words with a minimum of care.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 5, 2017)

Ernest Benoit said:


> The Mexican thing.


Oh! Thats not his qoute. It pissed me off too(not at him, at so.nice), but he is quoting another member. That way everyone else can see what a complete asshole the other guy is.


Btw I never liked @so.nice since day one.


----------



## lokie (Jan 5, 2017)

Ernest Benoit said:


> WOW! How the fuck are you still a member here?


Ok, Ill play alone for as long as I am amused.

How dare you. Im offended. reported. ignored. go away. stop stalking me. whos sock are you.
OH YEA WELL YOUR MAMAS probably not so proud of you now.

Enough Tom Foolery. I am no longer amused by you.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 5, 2017)

lokie said:


> Ok, Ill play alone for as long as I am amused.
> 
> How dare you. Im offended. reported. ignored. go away. stop stalking me. whos sock are you.
> OH YEA WELL YOUR MAMAS probably not so proud of you now.
> ...


Oh come on now. He was talking about your sig quote from so.nice.

New members don't always get that. One member got pissed at me for one of my cig quotes talking shit about me lol. He thought it was other members replying to that thread lmao I couldn't stop laughing


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 5, 2017)

fucking mexicans


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 5, 2017)

ChingOwn said:


> fucking mexicans


Fucking wall builders


----------



## Ernest Benoit (Jan 5, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Oh come on now. He was talking about your cig quote from so.nice.
> 
> New members don't always get that. One member got pissed at me for one of my cig quotes talking shit about me lol. He thought it was other members replying to that thread lmao I couldn't stop laughing


Ah...so my brain trauma has fooled me once again and taken things from context. 
Apologies. As long as no plants nor mexicans were harmed.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 5, 2017)

ChingOwn said:


> fucking mexicans


They do make great chow though, so there is that


----------



## Ernest Benoit (Jan 5, 2017)

lokie said:


> Ok, Ill play alone for as long as I am amused.
> 
> How dare you. Im offended. reported. ignored. go away. stop stalking me. whos sock are you.
> OH YEA WELL YOUR MAMAS probably not so proud of you now.
> ...


Ha ha, thanks this made me laugh. because it's just so fucking cool. I want one with Bubbles from the Trailor Park Boys.
keep up the good work.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Ernest Benoit said:


> Ha ha, thanks this made me laugh. because it's just so fucking cool. I want one with Bubbles from the Trailor Park Boys.
> keep up the good work.


Now that I have your attention; the pic with the foxes. Pets or just "neighbors"?


----------



## Ernest Benoit (Jan 5, 2017)

Okay, had my meds now. Back on the planet where I belong. So...what were those unibrow, taco eating hippies sayin?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 5, 2017)

Ernest Benoit said:


> So...what were those unibrow, taco eating hippies sayin?


Whoa! Now you're being offensive.











to hippies


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Whoa! Now you're being offensive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's Canadian, he'll learn


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 5, 2017)

God dammit Gary! You scared him away


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 5, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> God dammit Gary! You scared him away


I added some fine print to make my post comical


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Ernie might not have seen it lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm unfulfilled , I need to know about those foxes


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm unfulfilled , I need to know about those foxes


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 5, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> They do make great chow though, so there is that


Whoa! We're not supposed to eat the Mexicans


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 5, 2017)

curious2garden said:


>


*Weevil alert!!! * Bitch


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 5, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Whoa! We're not supposed to eat the Mexicans


Who says?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 5, 2017)

curious2garden said:


>


I knew you were gonna post this


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 5, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Whoa! We're not supposed to eat the Mexicans


'shuffling feet' Well, Gary never said we couldn't


----------



## Ernest Benoit (Jan 5, 2017)

God you people are hard to please. Yes I live in peace loving, disarmed except law enforcement and trying to get medicated legally Canada. Our politicians want to be great but holy fuck you can't tell which coloured market is the bad guys...government hot pink Trudeau pretty boy or black marketed pot that totes to keep kids safe as a lie in order to dupe us sheeple into a false hope LP system. And no! We will not be freeing any pot prisoners nor supplying our Veterans with enough meds to keep them alive. ...We're just that bad assed. Or idiotic, I'm not sure which at this point.
...But then you guys in the US had a basically illiterate and pre chosen Pres in George W. P. World Bush, (elected by the omission of black voters) and now holy shit disturbing, hate mongering, incest wanting, bankcrupcy major in University and self loving Pres Mr. Trump the self exalted success.
Let's all have a hit as we sing..."it's a big fucked up world and I'm just another weird face in the crowd".


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Ernest Benoit said:


> God you people are hard to please. Yes I live in peace loving, disarmed except law enforcement and trying to get medicated legally Canada. Our politicians want to be great but holy fuck you can't tell which coloured market is the bad guys...government hot pink Trudeau pretty boy or black marketed pot that totes to keep kids safe as a lie in order to dupe us sheeple into a false hope LP system. And no! We will not be freeing any pot prisoners nor supplying our Veterans with enough meds to keep them alive. ...We just that bad assed. Or idiotic, I'm not sure which at this point.
> ...But then you guys in the US had a basically illiterate and pre chosen Pres in George W. P. World Bush, (elected by the omission of black voters) and now holy shit disturbing, hate mongering, incest wanting, bankcrupcy major in University and self loving Pres Mr. Trump the self exalted success.
> Let's all have a hit as we sing..."it's a big fucked up world and I'm just another weird face in the crowd".


The foxes!!! Quit dilly dallying, spill it


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 5, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Who says?





Singlemalt said:


> 'shuffling feet' Well, Gary never said we couldn't


Cilantro green is people! IT'S PEEOPLLLE!!!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 5, 2017)

Lmao


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jan 5, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> The foxes!!! Quit dilly dallying, spill it


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> The foxes!!! Quit dilly dallying, spill it


LOL now he's just fuckin' with ya! I agree they were some fine looking foxes so I'd love to know too.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 5, 2017)

@Ernest Benoit you can't just show up here out of the blue, post pictures of foxes, defend Mexican people and leave. You need to stop fucking with our emotions and tell us about the foxes and just what it is that makes you like Mexican people so much! I mean, is it the tacos? I fucking love tacos too. Is it the women? I fucking them too. Is it the men? I like one of them Mexican mens a bunch too, not quite to the love plateau, but I'm sure he understands. Anyways, I wanted to welcome you to the most dysfunctional family this side of the galaxy, I think you're going to fit right in... if you tell us about the fucking foxes and Mexicans and don't go all 6ohmaxdisorder on us.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 5, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I like your attitude!! I am carefully studying the subject matter now . Catch ya later pops.


Havnt forgot about our lil agreement I've been working on it .....lots going on but I have got a few hours into it this far .....il let you know when done .......hard to find chill time but I'm not slacking ......all I really had to say is this 


Trying to draw with 2 month old and 5 year old at home .....plus work ....lol ......I'm rusty but it's cool for my skill level so far ....


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Havnt forgot about our lil agreement I've been working on it .....lots going on but I have got a few hours into it this far .....il let you know when done .......hard to find chill time but I'm not slacking ......all I really had to say is this
> 
> 
> Trying to draw with 2 month old and 5 year old at home .....plus work ....lol ......I'm rusty but it's cool for my skill level so far ....


Hey I'll swap you some magic beans for that 2 month old


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm actually sitting in my turbo zx with a new motor and fat turbo ATM letting it run havnt started it in a long while ....had to put the jump pack on it ...to many damn cars ....but it's fun to drive and I just got done at a family members viewing so I figured I'd go drive around a bit ....speed ,do some donuts to clear my mind ....still have the funeral tomorrow .....sucky stuff guys


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 5, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Hey I'll swap you some magic beans for that 2 month old


Deal ....where do I sign .....wait il have to ask momma first .....lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I'm actually sitting in my turbo zx with a new motor and fat turbo ATM letting it run havnt started it in a long while ....had to put the jump pack on it ...to many damn cars ....but it's fun to drive and I just got done at a family members viewing so I figured I'd go drive around a bit ....speed ,do some donuts to clear my mind ....still have the funeral tomorrow .....sucky stuff guys


I'm sorry hun wish I could give you a hug.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 5, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Cilantro green is people! IT'S PEEOPLLLE!!!


I saw what you did there.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 6, 2017)

I've been spending most of the late night and early morning wiping my wife's Windows laptop and installing Ubuntu alongside it. It's been an adventure. I'm pretty excited.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 6, 2017)

Couldn't sleep..smoked and played guitar all night and watched the snow fall. About to go out and do some shoveling here in a bit then maybe take a nap. Don't got to work until this afternoon


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 6, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Couldn't sleep..smoked and played guitar all night and watched the snow fall. About to go out and do some shoveling here in a bit then maybe take a nap. Don't got to work until this afternoon


I've been playing guitar lately and it's amazing how much an instrument will chill you out .....I've played piano my whole life and I've got one from the 1800s I restored in my house and I play it in the evenings sometimes cause it makes my older boy fall asleep on school nights and the new baby likes it as well when he's fussy ......however I was playing guitar in the den the other night and the wife and kids literally fell asleep and I didn't even notice until I was getting ready to stop because I was getting tired myself .....I enjoy the guitar it's a new challenge since I've played piano forever ....it's just an acoustic my brother had that needed some TLC..... I put all new hardware and strings on it and it sounds good enough for my skill level ....and very relaxing before bed


----------



## srh88 (Jan 6, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I've been playing guitar lately and it's amazing how much an instrument will chill you out .....I've played piano my whole life and I've got one from the 1800s I restored in my house and I play it in the evenings sometimes cause it makes my older boy fall asleep on school nights and the new baby likes it as well when he's fussy ......however I was playing guitar in the den the other night and the wife and kids literally fell asleep and I didn't even notice until I was getting ready to stop because I was getting tired myself .....I enjoy the guitar it's a new challenge since I've played piano forever ....it's just an acoustic my brother had that needed some TLC..... I put all new hardware and strings on it and it sounds good enough for my skill level ....and very relaxing before bed


Nice man. I've been playing since I was 7.. 28 now. Ready to grab myself a piano lol. Keep hearing old blues pianists so I want to learn.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 6, 2017)

Driveway shoveled and I got a cup of coffee in my hand.. haven't pulled an all nighter this awake in a long time. Kind of makes me think I should buy myself a plow


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 6, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Driveway shoveled and I got a cup of coffee in my hand.. haven't pulled an all nighter this awake in a long time. Kind of makes me think I should buy myself a plow


We got a cold front coming, gonna be in the 40's tomorrow.. I know,cold right..lol


----------



## srh88 (Jan 6, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> We got a cold front coming, gonna be in the 40's tomorrow.. I know,cold right..lol


lol for down there its freezing


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 6, 2017)

srh88 said:


> lol for down there its freezing


Right, everyone has been wearing their "boots with the fur" lol then it hits 70's and they look fucking goofy..Lol


----------



## srh88 (Jan 6, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Right, everyone has been wearing their "boots with the fur" lol then it hits 70's and they look fucking goofy..Lol


i miss that about your state.. as soon as it hit 50 everyone was all bundled up.. gloves and all and i was still wearing a t shirt. lol


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jan 6, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Nice man. I've been playing since I was 7.. 28 now. Ready to grab myself a piano lol. Keep hearing old blues pianists so I want to learn.


I love me some blues on an organ.





Edit: wrong vid..derr


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jan 6, 2017)

Set my stove on fire this morning.. lol. Turned on the pot to boil water, stated doing dishes, heard the "WOOSH" of combustion and turned around to 3ft flames. Apparently I spilled some bacon fat or something on the burner, IDK. I need to clean a box of baking soda out of my stove now..yay!


----------



## srh88 (Jan 6, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I love me some blues on an organ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


check this out




dude jams


----------



## Tim Fox (Jan 6, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I've been playing guitar lately and it's amazing how much an instrument will chill you out .....I've played piano my whole life and I've got one from the 1800s I restored in my house and I play it in the evenings sometimes cause it makes my older boy fall asleep on school nights and the new baby likes it as well when he's fussy ......however I was playing guitar in the den the other night and the wife and kids literally fell asleep and I didn't even notice until I was getting ready to stop because I was getting tired myself .....I enjoy the guitar it's a new challenge since I've played piano forever ....it's just an acoustic my brother had that needed some TLC..... I put all new hardware and strings on it and it sounds good enough for my skill level ....and very relaxing before bed


I have a nice guitar from the 70's all rose wood, I have not played it in 4 years since i broke my humorous bone in my left arm, now a few of my fingers have nerve problems and i cant hold the cords very well and my right hand has trigger issues now, 
i should try it again, and see if it s any better now


----------



## srh88 (Jan 6, 2017)

Tim Fox said:


> I have a nice guitar from the 70's all rose wood, I have not played it in 4 years since i broke my humorous bone in my left arm, now a few of my fingers have nerve problems and i cant hold the cords very well and my right hand has trigger issues now,
> i should try it again, and see if it s any better now


do it.. yu can definitely teach an old dog new tricks, and its a great way to keep the mind going.. 
@WeedFreak78 
one of my favorite piano players... 




billy powell from skynyrd


----------



## lokie (Jan 6, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I love me some blues on an organ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm holding out for tulips on my organ.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jan 6, 2017)

srh88 said:


> check this out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see free pianos on Craigslist all the time. It would be cool to go get them and start dropping them at train stations, bus depots, etc. like this. I can't play or sing, tried for years, sausage fingers and tone deaf. I keep trying the harmonica, I'd like something I could keep in my pocket.




IDK why, but when I hear it, I want to go find a little brown jug...


----------



## srh88 (Jan 6, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I see free pianos on Craigslist all the time. It would be cool to go get them and start dropping them at train stations, bus depots, etc. like this. I can't play or sing, tried for years, sausage fingers and tone deaf. I keep trying the harmonica, I'd like something I could keep in my pocket.


thatd be awesome.. i see em all the time too but i have no idea how to tune a piano.. i love me some harmonica though  
enjoy man


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jan 6, 2017)

My roommate needs to go to work so I can fire up the stereo....


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 6, 2017)

Been up all night digging out 00 buck shot out of a dog. It is a buddies dog and we were snowed in and I couldn't find a vet open anywhere. She made it through the night and is up and walking around.

I know some may disagree but I gave her a couple valium so she would be sedated and let me work on her. 

Started her on a round of antibiotics.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 6, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Been up all night digging out 00 buck shot out of a dog. It is a buddies dog and we were snowed in and I couldn't find a vet open anywhere. She made it through the night and is up and walking around.
> 
> I know some may disagree but I gave her a couple valium so she would be sedated and let me work on her.
> 
> ...


youre a good friend man


----------



## lokie (Jan 6, 2017)

A funny thing happened on the way to the forum.

UHH the ending is going cool. You want to elaborate on how this pup got 00 buck to the chest?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 6, 2017)

lokie said:


> A funny thing happened on the way to the forum.
> 
> UHH the ending is going cool. You want to elaborate on how this pup got 00 buck to the chest?


The dogs owners neighbors thought it was ok to shoot the dog for crossing into their yard. Tried to say the dog was in their trash. I went and knocked on the door and talked to them. I asked to see the garbage bags that were tore open.

I caught them in a lie. We had a few words. My buddy is going to go talk to the DA and see about charges.

The guy that shot the dog was like I got a gun and know how to use it, you need to leave. I told him I obviously wasn't scared and that he didn't know how to use it or the dog would be dead.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 6, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> The dogs owners neighbors thought it was ok to shoot the dog for crossing into their yard. Tried to say the dog was in their trash. I went and knocked on the door and talked to them. I asked to see the garbage bags that were tore open.
> 
> I caught them in a lie. We had a few words. My buddy is going to go talk to the DA and see about charges.
> 
> The guy that shot the dog was like I got a gun and know how to use it, you need to leave. I told him I obviously wasn't scared and that he didn't know how to use it or the dog would be dead.


you seem very very level headed


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 6, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> The dogs owners neighbors thought it was ok to shoot the dog for crossing into their yard. Tried to say the dog was in their trash. I went and knocked on the door and talked to them. I asked to see the garbage bags that were tore open.
> 
> I caught them in a lie. We had a few words. My buddy is going to go talk to the DA and see about charges.
> 
> The guy that shot the dog was like I got a gun and know how to use it, you need to leave. I told him I obviously wasn't scared and that he didn't know how to use it or the dog would be dead.


Oh my. The shooter is going to have a very uncomfie future in the neighborhood. He best be a renter, else he'll take a serious loss on the eventual sale


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 6, 2017)

srh88 said:


> youre a good friend man


I try. Didn't want to see the dog die or suffer.

I have dug many a bullet out of dogs before. Figured I was the best chance she had. That's not ego, I have worked on and stitched everything from dogs to chickens to cows.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 6, 2017)

srh88 said:


> you seem very very level headed


Ten years ago the situation would have went a lot different.


Singlemalt said:


> Oh my. The shooter is going to have a very uncomfie future in the neighborhood. He best be a renter, else he'll take a serious loss on the eventual sale


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 6, 2017)

The pic of dried blood is from after we got done and bandaged her up. Got up and the dog tore the bandages off. I am fixing to get in the tub with her and give her a bath with iodine water.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jan 6, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Been up all night digging out 00 buck shot out of a dog. It is a buddies dog and we were snowed in and I couldn't find a vet open anywhere. She made it through the night and is up and walking around.
> 
> I know some may disagree but I gave her a couple valium so she would be sedated and let me work on her.
> 
> ...


Charlie Daniel's knows what to do.

Just take them rascals out in the swamp
Put 'em on their knees and tie 'em to a stump
Let the rattlers and the bugs and the alligators do the rest

Substitute any local wildlife for gators and rattlers..


----------



## neosapien (Jan 6, 2017)

Successfully accomplished getting my laptop all setup and mostly tweaked out. It is 1000x easier to setup Linux now than it was when I started 10 or so years ago. Even got my webcam working. Watchout tc!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 6, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> The dogs owners neighbors thought it was ok to shoot the dog for crossing into their yard. Tried to say the dog was in their trash. I went and knocked on the door and talked to them. I asked to see the garbage bags that were tore open.
> 
> I caught them in a lie. We had a few words. My buddy is going to go talk to the DA and see about charges.
> 
> The guy that shot the dog was like I got a gun and know how to use it, you need to leave. I told him I obviously wasn't scared and that he didn't know how to use it or the dog would be dead.





whitebb2727 said:


> I try. Didn't want to see the dog die or suffer.
> 
> I have dug many a bullet out of dogs before. Figured I was the best chance she had. That's not ego, I have worked on and stitched everything from dogs to chickens to cows.


You are a good man and a true humanitarian, I could hang with you.

I'm so glad I live in a quiet neighborhood. The worst that happens around here are kids stealing change out of my truck. 

I still don't lock it though, but I just leave pennies in there now. If they need pennies that bad, they can have them.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 6, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You are a good man and a true humanitarian, I could hang with you.
> 
> I'm so glad I live in a quiet neighborhood. The worst that happens around here are kids stealing change out of my truck.
> 
> I still don't lock it though, but I just leave pennies in there now. If they need pennies that bad, they can have them.


Its an alright place where my buddy lives. I don't know what led the guy to shoot the dog. Its messed up and I let dude know it. 

I had to drive in the snow to go pick the dog up. 

We might get a chance to drink a beer some day.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 6, 2017)

The saying is "no friends on a powder day". 

My new one is "no babies on a powder day. "


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 6, 2017)

Also. My homie was helping me trim the other day. All of the sudden he's laughing so hard he's crying. 

"Uh..... what's so funny?"

"This nug looks like a dick and balls!"
 
Lol. 

I told him he might fit in well in a lil place called TNT.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 6, 2017)

I didn't save any dog's lives today, but I took 5 minutes to blow some of the snow off my daughter's lawn so her dog can poop easier. He seems to have a rough time on snow. Grass is easier for him to 'smell out' that perfect poop spot.

But then, he was a Florida shelter dog she got down there while she lived there for 3 years and this is his 1st winter in the north east.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 6, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3869704 View attachment 3869705 View attachment 3869707
> The saying is "no friends on a powder day".
> 
> My new one is "no babies on a powder day. "


F'n perfect powder, yum! I had a day like that down here. Me and friend were at a local small place called Ski Sunrise (yes I was the fourth house from the lift where I lived but well never mind)

Anyway we killed a bottle of peppermint schnapps and went skiing. This guy passed out on the first run! I knew the thing to do was to cross his skis over him, ski down and ski back with the ski patrol make sure he got to the hut for heat.

I did alert the ski patrol, hit the lift and took the other side down about a dozen times LOL He was so pissed! I laughed at him and pointed at the powder.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 6, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I didn't save any dog's lives today, but I took 5 minutes to blow some of the snow off my daughter's lawn so her dog can poop easier. He seems to have a rough time on snow. Grass is easier for him to 'smell out' that perfect poop spot.
> 
> But then, he was a Florida shelter dog she got down there while she lived there for 3 years and this is his 1st winter in the north east.
> View attachment 3869757


Trolled that dog, adopted him and took him to the 9th level of hell LOL


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 6, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Successfully accomplished getting my laptop all setup and mostly tweaked out. It is 1000x easier to setup Linux now than it was when I started 10 or so years ago. Even got my webcam working. Watchout tc!


Right on. I might have to try that on this older pc i got. I let it upgrade to the new windows. It was hella good for a while. Cleaned things up killer. Now it's fucking slower than shit again. I have to do all kinds of shit to get the internet back up everytime I fire it up. Lame.
Or maybe I buy a new pc?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 6, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> F'n perfect powder, yum! I had a day like that down here. Me and friend were at a local small place called Ski Sunrise (yes I was the fourth house from the lift where I lived but well never mind)
> 
> Anyway we killed a bottle of peppermint schnapps and went skiing. *This guy passed out on the first run!* I knew the thing to do was to cross his skis over him, ski down and ski back with the ski patrol make sure he got to the hut for heat.
> 
> I did alert the ski patrol, hit the lift and took the other side down about a dozen times LOL He was so pissed! I laughed at him and pointed at the powder.


LOL what a rookie!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 6, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Trolled that dog, adopted him and took him to the 9th level of hell LOL


I got a card from him this Christmas saying thanks for the nice dog house and that he's decided to stay here.

 
He likes warm weather better.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 6, 2017)

[B]tangerinegreen555[/B] said:


> I got a card from him this Christmas saying thanks for the nice dog house and that he's decided to stay here.
> 
> View attachment 3869769
> He likes warm weather better.


So handsome!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 6, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> LOL what a rookie!


ikr!


tangerinegreen555 said:


> I got a card from him this Christmas saying thanks for the nice dog house and that he's decided to stay here.
> 
> View attachment 3869769
> He likes warm weather better.


LOL is it a heated dog house? He is a handsome guy


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 6, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> ikr!
> 
> LOL is it a heated dog house? He is a handsome guy


The house is his dog house .


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 6, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> The house is his dog house .


LOL, yeah I got suckered like that too


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 6, 2017)

Bear is a fucking freezing mr bigglesworth without his sweater on. My bordeaux's don't even give a shit. And they're shorter hair than he is.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 6, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Right on. I might have to try that on this older pc i got. I let it upgrade to the new windows. It was hella good for a while. Cleaned things up killer. Now it's fucking slower than shit again. I have to do all kinds of shit to get the internet back up everytime I fire it up. Lame.
> Or maybe I buy a new pc?


I use Ubuntu. The installer is what's called a "live CD" that you can burn to a DVD or USB stick and try the OS out without ever making any changes to your current system, as everything on the live CD runs in the computer's RAM and not the actual hard drive. It's pretty awesome and useful. Or maybe you know all this already lol. Anywho always happy to answer Ubuntu questions.
https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 6, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Bear is a fucking freezing mr bigglesworth without his sweater on. My bordeaux's don't even give a shit. And they're shorter hair than he is.
> View attachment 3869799


Ermagawd


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 6, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Ermagawd


----------



## see4 (Jan 6, 2017)

I managed to maintain an erection for more than 38 seconds. You couldn't tell though. Because my penis is so very tiny.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 6, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3869878


That sounds delicious. 

Gotta get some tomorrow so im scoping the stores selection online first. They carry too many to sit around sampling them all.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 6, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Bear is a fucking freezing mr bigglesworth without his sweater on. My bordeaux's don't even give a shit. And they're shorter hair than he is.
> View attachment 3869799


He's awesome!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 6, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> He's awesome!


Thx dude. He is!
My daughter had to leave him behind when she went down to SB. She tried to get him back a little while ago, and i said no.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 6, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Thx dude. He is!
> My daughter had to leave him behind when she went down to SB. She tried to get him back a little while ago, and i said no.


No take-backs!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 6, 2017)

Gotta figure out what to do with the spent silk teabags after squishing nug runs. It seems like a waste to just keep throwing them away. What to do?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 6, 2017)

I think i'll make some suppositories?


----------



## dangledo (Jan 6, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Gotta figure out what to do with the spent silk teabags after squishing nug runs. It seems like a waste to just keep throwing them away. What to do?
> View attachment 3869901


etoh into tincture


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 6, 2017)

dangledo said:


> etoh into tincture


My buddy wants to boil the crap in coconut oil, and then fuck with it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 6, 2017)

Untrimmed gg4 smalls. 18-20%


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 6, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Gotta figure out what to do with the spent silk teabags after squishing nug runs. It seems like a waste to just keep throwing them away. What to do?
> View attachment 3869901


Why can't you wash and re-use?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 6, 2017)

@Aeroknow Boil them in isopropanol; outside on an electric hotplate. You could save and evap the IP for some crude oil (or not), rinse the bags in fresh IP, dry and should be good to go


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 6, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> @Aeroknow Boil them in isopropanol; outside on an electric hotplate. You could save and evap the IP for some crude oil (or not), rinse the bags in fresh IP, dry and should be good to go


Clever


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 6, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Clever
> 
> View attachment 3869989


Nice lunch


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 6, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Clever
> 
> View attachment 3869989


Looks delicious!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 6, 2017)

They were so good and that Belgian Golden Strong was a perfect foil mmmmmmm Thanks for reminding me about St. Louis racks Gar, they were perfection. I need to share my rib rub with you, uses Juniper Berries YUMMM


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 6, 2017)

I took a nap, it was awesome


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 6, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Clever
> 
> View attachment 3869989


I see only one plate - are you not eating?
Cause I'd totally destroy that.


----------



## see4 (Jan 6, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Clever
> 
> View attachment 3869989


that is a serious rub right there. my incredibly tiny weenis just became aroused by rib.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 7, 2017)

coffee and a scrolling penis gif so far. the day starts well


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 7, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Why can't you wash and re-use?


Supposedly you can, but not worth the time IMO. Each bag only costs .85 cents.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 7, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Supposedly you can, but not worth the time IMO. Each bag only costs .85 cents.


Hemp bags?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 7, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Hemp bags?


There's a little bit of oil that gets stuck in the bag, but i'm thinking there's still got to be some medicine left behind in the now decarbed spent material inside the bags.
I'm gonna let my buddy mess with it and see what he comes up with. His wife makes all kinds of things from da weed. Very frugal.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 7, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> There's a little bit of oil that gets stuck in the bag, but i'm thinking there's still got to be some medicine left behind in the now decarbed spent material inside the bags.
> I'm gonna let my buddy mess with it and see what he comes up with. His wife makes all kinds of things from da weed. Very frugal.


The right blend of hemp fibers and roll that puppy up after pressing!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 7, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> The right blend of hemp fibers and roll that puppy up after pressing!


Oh, you mean if they were to make the bags out of hemp? That would be hella cool.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 7, 2017)

My Lasko heater quit working, dusty, needs a spanner bit (screwdriver)







to remove cover/clean, which of course I don't have, never heard of and will probably never need again, grrrrr. Upside, trip to hardware store.


----------



## 420God (Jan 7, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> My Lasko heater quit working, dusty, needs a spanner bit (screwdriver)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even though you might not use it again you should buy more than one just in case. Really suck to snap it off and have to get another.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 7, 2017)

I am moving super slow this morning, havent even achieved a sufficient high this morning.

Won't lie its 9:30am and I am tempted to make a chicken sandwich and crack open some beer, instead I will shower while thinking about a chcken sandwich and drinking an a session ipa music playing in the background. then I will have done a whole lot.

in otherwords I will not have done anything. I used lots of words to say that some would say more than necessary


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 7, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> There's a little bit of oil that gets stuck in the bag, but i'm thinking there's still got to be some medicine left behind in the now decarbed spent material inside the bags.
> I'm gonna let my buddy mess with it and see what he comes up with. His wife makes all kinds of things from da weed. Very frugal.


I'd really try that iso wash singlemalt suggested you might be shocked what you get. Then at least you know and hey I'm curious so I wanna know too LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 7, 2017)

@whitebb2727 
How is the dog?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 7, 2017)

Ok so today I am dressed to stay warm and grabbed vape juice then decided lets walk home now and stop at every bar tjat has looks intriguing. 

So far I done a pint of IPA at "the office pub" quicidentally located between a bunch of condos and office buildings most notably a dentiat office. It wasnt too busy but its a saturday afternoon. Where are the people? Its slow says thebartender, well that is kind of redundant. He lacks conversation and good looks I leave.

Then we arrived at an Irish pub, name not very memorable. They had a shit tap list and guiness was the best thing on tap. I took a double jameson slammed it and promptly left.

To be continued... More bars in Chinatown/greektown/little ethiopia

Then house drinking


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 7, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Ok so today I am dressed to stay warm and grabbed vape juice then decided lets walk home now and stop at every bar tjat has looks intriguing.
> 
> So far I done a pint of IPA at "the office pub" quicidentally located between a bunch of condos and office buildings most notably a dentiat office. It wasnt too busy but its a saturday afternoon. Where are the people? Its slow says thebartender, well that is kind of redundant. He lacks conversation and good looks I leave.
> 
> ...


We have an interest in Greektown. 

A full report would be nice, thanks.
Pics of any girls there would be welcomed.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 7, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> @whitebb2727
> How is the dog?


She is running around playing with the kids. I'll probably take her back home in a day or two. She has a little swelling left that has me a bit worried.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 7, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> She is running around playing with the kids. I'll probably take her back home in a day or two. She has a little swelling left that has me a bit worried.


Good, keep her on antibiotics and a trip to vet when you can drive. You are a good man


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 7, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Good, keep her on antibiotics and a trip to vet when you can drive. You are a good man


Thank you.


I got plenty of antibiotics stored. Other supplies as well. 

I called the vet. He is going to call me when he comes to town and I'll meet him and let him look her over. I texted him a few pics. He said she looked fine and to continue with what I was doing.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 7, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> I got plenty of antibiotics stored. Other supplies as well.
> ...


 Swelling? Well, she did get shot yesterday


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 7, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Swelling? Well, she did get shot yesterday


I guess I would have a little swelling myself if I just got shot.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 7, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> We have an interest in Greektown.
> 
> A full report would be nice, thanks.
> Pics of any girls there would be welcomed.


Greektown is a large area. Manycute Mediterranean girls all around. This one restaurant "athens" has only the cutest girls working in the fine establishment. Grab an espresso or beer order the spanikopita and stare. 

The bars are all pretty bad that are greek oriented or are "members only". The greek community lives more north of "greektown". 

They also have a large hippie demographic thanks to this organic vegan bs type grpvery store.

I stopped in greektown at cj's for some of their smoked chicken wings with bourbon sauce on the side cuz i prefer dipping. More than 1 drink here because I like food and alcohol together


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 7, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> I got plenty of antibiotics stored. Other supplies as well.
> ...


She really could use an xray let us know if she's clear. It's nice she has you.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 7, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> ........ snip....... /little ethiopia
> 
> Then house drinking


Oooh I'd kill for some wat with injera and some really good azifa, heaven.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 7, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Oooh I'd kill for some wat with injera and some really good azifa, heaven.


Mmm I may grab some for dinner if I can rustle up a few other people. 

I was skeptical when I first tried it, but my friends swore it was great stuff. 

They also do samdwiches that are to die for. Samdwiches are the greatest thing ever for a heavy drinkwr.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 7, 2017)

I find ethiopian cusine is very similar to some regions of indian cuaine.

Craving for berbere(sp) ia strong.

Thanks a lot c2g 

Edit @Aeroknow I think this is an american brand and on the cheaper side(11.35$), tgis one is french toast with blueberry. Its actually really fucking tasty. Im at 118.7w.

Recommend trying it if you see it.

Oh on closer look, the label says southern california.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 7, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> My Lasko heater quit working, dusty, needs a spanner bit (screwdriver)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With all the spare bit's I have laying around I could turn a couple of those out in minutes with a flat bit of the proper size, a vice (or vice grips in a pinch) and a pneumatic die grinder with a cut off wheel.

It probably took longer to type this than it would for me to fab one.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 7, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I guess I would have a little swelling myself if I just got shot.


How did the buckshot not do a pass through? She was lucky to be far enough away/ricochet or something ?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 7, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> She really could use an xray let us know if she's clear. It's nice she has you.


I'm going ahead and take her in now just to be sure.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 7, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> How did the buckshot not do a pass through? She was lucky to be far enough away/ricochet or something ?


I misspoke. Its smaller than buck shot but looks bigger than like a #4. I'm not sure what kind of shell it was.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 7, 2017)

Wow, even #4 at close range would be absolutely deadly @ close range.
I'm guessing she got lucky & caught a ricochet off the ground to get it so low in the chest.

Damn lucky dog - Damn fucked up human to shoot a dog like that in the first place.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 7, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Wow, even #4 at close range would be absolutely deadly @ close range.
> I'm guessing she got lucky & caught a ricochet off the ground to get it so low in the chest.
> 
> Damn lucky dog - Damn fucked up human to shoot a dog like that in the first place.


Had to be. She had pellets in her legs right next to the paws. I was kind of thinking the same thing. Hit the ground and then bounced up.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 7, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I misspoke. Its smaller than buck shot but looks bigger than like a #4. I'm not sure what kind of shell it was.


Goose load?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 7, 2017)

#4 pellets are roughly the size of a .22 bullet


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 7, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Mmm I may grab some for dinner if I can rustle up a few other people.
> 
> I was skeptical when I first tried it, but my friends swore it was great stuff.
> 
> They also do samdwiches that are to die for. Samdwiches are the greatest thing ever for a heavy drinkwr.


LOL do they have awaze tibbs?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 7, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Goose load?


Maybe. Not very popular her. 

Could be a turkey mag. Pretty any pellet smaller than 00 is legal here. Got some weird sizes and even blends out now.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 7, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> #4 pellets are roughly the size of a .22 bullet


I meant #4 shot not buck. My bad. Maybe #2 shot.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 7, 2017)

Lucky pup then, seriously. A lot of energy loss by ricochet .Good thing the clown doesn't know anything


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 7, 2017)

When I use a number for a shotgun usually I meant shot pellet sizes. As for buck the only thing we can get around here is 00 and 000.

I could see some of the smaller buck size being useful. Wonder why the lack of choices here.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 7, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> When I use a number for a shotgun usually I meant shot pellet sizes. As for buck the only thing we can get around here is 00 and 000.
> 
> I could see some of the smaller buck size being useful. Wonder why the lack of choices here.


Dunno, in buck all I've ever seen was 1->000 and in shot 8->4
edit: have seen #12, we call them snake loads (usually in pistol calibers)


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 7, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL do they have awaze tibbs?


Yes they do and it is outstanding.

I hope people respond to my dinner requesting their cute appearance. Hard to do solo as the meals are imo based around sharing.

Wish a bunch of you all were closer amd I would take us all to my fav bars and restaurants in thw city. They say the eastend of Toronto is lacking in the food department but that is untrue, we have more ethnic places with a more laid back traditional/ family oriented foods.

Also more fancy places opening but honestly they arent my usual spots. I believe we have 7/10 of the best rated restos in canada.

I have been to many and honestly I lean towards the more "common man" foods. .

I am very pasionate about my food as one should be. I was engaged to a girl who went to school for pastry as well As a lot of ky friends are cooks/executive chefs so I am pretty biased.

I could do a whole thread on restaurants in thia city but it would only wntertain me

Edit: I have also worked in bars/ restos/ catering my whole life. Food is awesome


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 7, 2017)

"Its the henny in the cup and thw freak i. Me, im just looking for the sluts and the freaky freaks"





Im down on that ahiet


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 7, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Yes they do and it is outstanding.
> 
> I hope people respond to my dinner requesting their cute appearance. Hard to do solo as the meals are imo based around sharing.
> 
> ...


I know 2 guys who got fired from where I worked (drugs) that then went to culinary school and had very successful careers.

Well, the one guy got fired at a country club for spiking spaghetti sauce with weed at a big wig party. I'm sure he felt bad about it later. They never actually proved anything but I heard they were all pretty goofy in there that time.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 7, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I know 2 guys who got fired from where I worked (drugs) that then went to culinary school and had very successful careers.
> 
> Well, the one guy got fired at a country club for spiking spaghetti sauce with weed at a big wig party. I'm sure he felt bad about it later. They never actually proved anything but I heard they were all pretty goofy in there that time.


Culinary school is popular for ex cons and drug dealers.

My last job was "chef" in a pretty high class resto/catering company. I sold weed/coke to thw executive chef and half the workers. 

A 8hr dayfor me was 16$hr plus easily a grand in coke sales. 

My schedule was normally set ao I was at parties held in the resto. Food&beverage is riddden with drugs more then the conatruction scene id reckon.

I was let off just before halloween and I called me being let off earlier in the week. I wasmt hit for usingsrugs or drinking either. 

It atarted qith a big fight ended with me smashing a couple g on the tavle screaming then throqing my jacket on thw ground cussing. 

I worked 5 more days before. I lol'd and knew i was being fired ao i already had vodka ready. 

@Eltomcat you remember that dayI got fired? 

No?your a fuxking deadass famm


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 7, 2017)

Iam gwtting food and must give tha ka to mylovwly annie<3 ifitwasmtfor youi qouls bot have donea dinnwr for this. 

Omg. Ill ve on tc later thanks yoyoy af gotta googog


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 7, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I know 2 guys who got fired from where I worked (drugs) that then went to culinary school and had very successful careers.
> 
> Well, the one guy got fired at a country club for spiking spaghetti sauce with weed at a big wig party. I'm sure he felt bad about it later. They never actually proved anything but I heard they were all pretty goofy in there that time.


He should have gotten an award for culinary pairing (at least out here in LA LOL), how times change


----------



## srh88 (Jan 7, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Iam gwtting food and must give tha ka to mylovwly annie<3 ifitwasmtfor youi qouls bot have donea dinnwr for this.
> 
> Omg. Ill ve on tc later thanks yoyoy af gotta googog



i might hop on for a bit a little bit later but im not drinking tonight


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 7, 2017)

Didn't accomplish much today. Took a nap and binged watched old Bela Lugosi movies on youtube while I ate too much. I had an amazing frito pie with pulled pork and baked beans in it. 

I tried to play that trumpet I fixed since the mouth piece came in, I did manage to get a note or two but after I stopped the cats kept crying for a good 10 -15 min.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 7, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Iam gwtting food and must give tha ka to mylovwly annie<3 ifitwasmtfor youi qouls bot have donea dinnwr for this.
> 
> Omg. Ill ve on tc later thanks yoyoy af gotta googog


Pics please LOL or gtfo ha ha



Blue Wizard said:


> Didn't accomplish much today. Took a nap and binged watched old Bela Lugosi movies on youtube while I ate too much. I had an amazing frito pie with pulled pork and baked beans in it.
> 
> I tried to play that trumpet I fixed since the mouth piece came in, I did manage to get a note or two but after I stopped the cats kept crying for a good 10 -15 min.


You get the most pussy LOL love you bw 

I mean you are Blue AND a wizard, what's not to like LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 7, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I know 2 guys who got fired from where I worked (drugs) that then went to culinary school and had very successful careers.
> 
> Well, the one guy got fired at a country club for spiking spaghetti sauce with weed at a big wig party. I'm sure he felt bad about it later. They never actually proved anything but I heard they were all pretty goofy in there that time.


LOL. Annie talked me (sorta) into that as well. Last year we were talking about my new and first honest vaporizer(volcano knockoff). She said folks make edibles from the duff. I tossed a bunch into the pasta sauce. It works


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 7, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> When I use a number for a shotgun usually I meant shot pellet sizes. As for buck the only thing we can get around here is 00 and 000.
> 
> I could see some of the smaller buck size being useful. Wonder why the lack of choices here.


#4 buckshot is ideal for home defense. Extremely effective at close range with minimal overpenetration.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 7, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> #4 buckshot is ideal for home defense. Extremely effective at close range with minimal overpenetration.


I'm sure it is but "double ought" is plentiful and cheap.

I like those new slugs with the buck shot in them.

Some of these

Alternated with these.

Out of this.

Equals.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 7, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I'm sure it is but "double ought" is plentiful and cheap.
> 
> I like those new slugs with the buck shot in them.
> 
> ...


Those look killer.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 7, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> Didn't accomplish much today. Took a nap and binged watched old Bela Lugosi movies on youtube while I ate too much. I had an amazing frito pie with pulled pork and baked beans in it.
> 
> I tried to play that trumpet I fixed since the mouth piece came in, I did manage to get a note or two but after I stopped the cats kept crying for a good 10 -15 min.


LoL


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 7, 2017)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 3870665
> i might hop on for a bit a little bit later but im not drinking tonight


The lackof cocaine butincreased ampuntsofopiates and benzos make translation harz 

I believe i sais

Pick up a book and learn some sf. Tangerines over beers does houses amdcan still translate... Your slackimgbro


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 7, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I'm sure it is but "double ought" is plentiful and cheap.
> 
> I like those new slugs with the buck shot in them.
> 
> ...


Nice! 
That's similar to a musket load favored by George Washington -- "buck & ball". (don't get excited @UncleBuck )


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 7, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nice!
> That's similar to a musket load favored by George Washington -- "buck & ball". (don't get excited @UncleBuck )


Lol. I am in your head.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 7, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> Lol. I am in your head.


You are my huckleberry.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 7, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> The dogs owners neighbors thought it was ok to shoot the dog for crossing into their yard. Tried to say the dog was in their trash. I went and knocked on the door and talked to them. I asked to see the garbage bags that were tore open.
> 
> I caught them in a lie. We had a few words. My buddy is going to go talk to the DA and see about charges.
> 
> The guy that shot the dog was like I got a gun and know how to use it, you need to leave. I told him I obviously wasn't scared and that he didn't know how to use it or the dog would be dead.


Feel free to post shooters address ....that sounds fun


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 7, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Feel free to post shooters address ....that sounds fun


People who shoot dogs for sport, deserve "special attention".


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 7, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> #4 pellets are roughly the size of a .22 bullet


That's true for #4 Buck, but "plain" (bird) #4 shot is sized 0.130".


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 7, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Those look killer.


As he said, tongue in cheek. lol


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 7, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Driveway shoveled and I got a cup of coffee in my hand.. haven't pulled an all nighter this awake in a long time. Kind of makes me think I should buy myself a plow


Do it man. Snow time is money in the bank. I'm going on 16 straight hrs of plowing (paused for some food) and i wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 7, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Do it man. Snow time is money in the bank. I'm going on 16 straight hrs of plowing (paused for some food) and i wouldn't have it any other way.


id like to but we really dont get hit too bad.. maybe once or twice a year


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 7, 2017)

Dog is fine. Clean bill of health.

Now to see if I can make the asshole pay the vet bill.

Shhhh. The vet didn't charge but wrote me a bill out.

Edit. Receipt.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 7, 2017)

srh88 said:


> id like to but we really dont get hit too bad.. maybe once or twice a year


Oh but when you do the fuckers won't know what to do and you'll be the one they come crying to.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 7, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Dog is fine. Clean bill of health.
> 
> Now to see if I can make the asshole pay the vet bill.
> 
> Shhhh. The vet didn't charge but wrote me a bill out.


+rep


If some bits of info were kinda let out, well


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 7, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> +rep
> 
> 
> If some bits of info were kinda let out, well


Dude that owns the dog is disabled. It would buy the dog food for a year.


----------



## 420God (Jan 7, 2017)

I didn't do much today but it's page 420 so I have to post.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 8, 2017)

420God said:


> Even though you might not use it again you should buy more than one just in case. Really suck to snap it off and have to get another.


I thought about that when I headed out, but remember the stores are less than 10 minutes away from me. Anyway... none of the box stores had what I needed  ..but on the way back I stopped at Habor Freight and god damn if they didn't have a security bit set with 3 sizes of bits I needed as well has many other weird ones, fairly cheap $, on sale, and they looked of reasonable quality AND the old guy (!) in front of me at the register had a 20% off coupon. So, heater cleaned up, worked and it's warmer in the barn. 

@GreatwhiteNorth believe me, if you were my neighbor...it's just too damn cold up there brother.


----------



## 420God (Jan 8, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> I thought about that when I headed out, but remember the stores are less than 10 minutes away from me. Anyway... none of the box stores had what I needed  ..but on the way back I stopped at Habor Freight and god damn if they didn't have a security bit set with 3 sizes of bits I needed as well has many other weird ones, fairly cheap $, on sale, and they looked of reasonable quality AND the old guy (!) in front of me at the register hjad a 20% off coupon. So, heater cleaned up, worked and it's warmer in the barn.
> 
> @GreatwhiteNorth believe me if you were my neighbor...it's just too damn cold up there brother.


I love Harbor Freight! But the wife hates it because I always buy way more than I went for.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 8, 2017)

420God said:


> I didn't do much today but it's page 420 so I have to post.


For historical reference, one year ago, this thread was on page 39.

My broker told me to buy a few shares of stock in it as it looked like a sleeper .


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 8, 2017)

420God said:


> I love Harbor Freight! But the wife hates it because I always buy way more than I went for.


I believe many of us have that affliction. Used to be closest HF was 60 mi away; they opened up another only 30 mi away. Happy dance


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 8, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> For historical reference, one year ago, this thread was on page 39.
> 
> My broker told me to buy a few shares of stock in it as it looked like a sleeper .


Could not find a single sleeper on page 39 it was snowing back then too!


----------



## neosapien (Jan 8, 2017)

I decided since I just upgraded the laptop that I might as well update the desktop too. So I spent last night and this morning backing stuff up and upgrading the main rig to a new OS. Feeling pretty accomplished.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 8, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I decided since I just upgraded the laptop that I might as well update the desktop too. So I spent last night and this morning backing stuff up and upgrading the main rig to a new OS. Feeling pretty accomplished.


did you upgrade your desktop to a non-Windows OS?


----------



## neosapien (Jan 8, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> did you upgrade your desktop to a non-Windows OS?


Yes. I upgraded to Ubuntu MATE 16.04. It's a classic and simple looking desktop. I don't like how everything looks all apple-like and bubble-gummy these days. Actually with keeping Windows on my new laptop, this will be the first time in a decade that I have Windows on one of my computers. I might need it in a zombie apocalypse I rationalized. And while Ubuntu Mate is simple looking, it is cool as hell and all powerful.

 

Edit:.. I have it set up to have 4 desktops, then I run a program called Compiz, that renders those desktops into a 3 dimensional cube. It's pretty fun to fuck around with. I can change just about everything. Down to the shading of the reflection of the cube.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 8, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Yes. I upgraded to Ubuntu MATE 16.04. It's a classic and simple looking desktop. I don't like how everything looks all apple-like and bubble-gummy these days. Actually with keeping Windows on my new laptop, this will be the first time in a decade that I have Windows on one of my computers. I might need it in a zombie apocalypse I rationalized. And while Ubuntu Mate is simple looking, it is cool as hell and all powerful.
> 
> View attachment 3871216 View attachment 3871217
> 
> Edit:.. I have it set up to have 4 desktops, then I run a program called Compiz, that renders those desktops into a 3 dimensional cube. It's pretty fun to fuck around with. I can change just about everything. Down to the shading of the reflection of the cube.


LOL I prefer Fedora, how could this happen, we were soooo simpatico! he he, I need to roll another server I'm on F23 and it's at F25 now. I started on RedHat 5.2 now that was primitive


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 8, 2017)

I like my Win10 laptop. I like my xp desktop. 

I got my daughter a chromebook for Christmas. It seems to be a good os. Not nearly the resource hog windows is. 

Although my Win 10 makes up for it with AMD A8 and plenty of ram.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 8, 2017)

Oh and the dog is home and happy. Asshole paid the vet bill.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 8, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I prefer Fedora, how could this happen, we were soooo simpatico! he he, I need to roll another server I'm on F23 and it's at F25 now. I started on RedHat 5.2 now that was primitive



My first ever distro was indeed Fedora Core, so we have that going for us, but I ended up liking apt over yum as the GUI was nicer IMO and alas I was just a newbie.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 8, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Oh and the dog is home and happy. Asshole paid the vet bill.


+ rep.

So when is he moving out?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 8, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> + rep.
> 
> So when is he moving out?


I'm not sure. 

I told him that I took care of the dog and took a liking to it and if it got shot again I wouldn't be so friendly.

He acted really embarrassed over it. I think a outside person of the conflict calling him on it has made him see what an ass he really is.

I'll make something clear. I have had to put a few dogs down. All of them vicious and attacking one of my animals or myself. I however made sure it was a clean one shot kill. No need for an animal to suffer.

The vet and I agree the dog had to be sitting when it was shot. That means the dog wasn't doing anything.

I am a peaceful person but there are a few reasons I would lay hands on another person.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 8, 2017)

neosapien said:


> My first ever distro was indeed Fedora Core, so we have that going for us, but I ended up liking apt over yum as the GUI was nicer IMO and alas I was just a newbie.


LOL they've moved from yum to dnf, change for the sake of change!


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 8, 2017)

Today's been a handfull and rainy


----------



## srh88 (Jan 8, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I like my Win10 laptop. I like my xp desktop.
> 
> I got my daughter a chromebook for Christmas. It seems to be a good os. Not nearly the resource hog windows is.
> 
> Although my Win 10 makes up for it with AMD A8 and plenty of ram.


i got the same in my laptop.. the A8 is pretty decent for the price and im starting to like windows 10. 

in other news i had to go out and work today.. which is fine because tomorrow i have some shit i need to take care of so im not working. a customer called me laughing.. last time i was there he had a fucked up looking 1/2" copper line.. corroded to shit you could tell it was going to crack soon. i told him since i was there he should really change it out. he said when we need to we will, this was only about a month ago. 
he called me laughing and said i wouldnt believe what happened, so i asked if the pipe split.... yup. flooded his basement over the weekend while he was away. ran my pump down there for a couple hours to drain what i could and fixed the pipe. what would of costed him about 20 bucks to fix before costed him a little over 500 because he waited. lesson learned


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 8, 2017)

Rite when I thought I was done for the day .......Fu##....always that one that gets lost in the chaos of the rainy day final manicures .....so here we go ......good problem to have I guess ......I really dislike trimming and rain and today and this bag that I missed and @Maman123 .....


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 9, 2017)

srh88 said:


> im starting to like windows 10.


It's not so bad, i've had worse Window OS's  I was a big IE user but Win10 and IE11 don't seem to play well with each other. I see it's not an uncommon complaint. I had an older laptop with Win7, went to 10 and it's way under horsepowered, so maybe I'll try another OS like @neosapien. I do use MS Office so I have to find a workaround for that.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 9, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> It's not so bad, i've had worse Window OS's  I was a big IE user but Win10 and IE11 don't seem to play well with each other. I see it's not an uncommon complaint. I had an older laptop with Win7, went to 10 and it's way under horsepowered, so maybe I'll try another OS like @neosapien. I do use MS Office so I have to find a workaround for that.


I recommend: https://www.libreoffice.org/


----------



## neosapien (Jan 9, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> It's not so bad, i've had worse Window OS's  I was a big IE user but Win10 and IE11 don't seem to play well with each other. I see it's not an uncommon complaint. I had an older laptop with Win7, went to 10 and it's way under horsepowered, so maybe I'll try another OS like @neosapien. I do use MS Office so I have to find a workaround for that.


Yeah there are a ton of open source office suites. Just as C2G mentioned LibreOffice is probably the most popular. And has the ability to save projects in numerous formats including Windows formats. There's a Word processor called Abiword that I really like too.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 9, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I like my Win10 laptop. I like my xp desktop.


I have the same thing, a Win8 that upgraded to 10 for free laptop and an old xp desktop.

But the xp doesn't seem compatible to most websites these days so I don't use it much. I can't even renew auto registration on xp anymore, so it's pretty much outdated and shot. 

Does your xp work better?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 9, 2017)

I picked up a large bottle of spiced rum, 3 mango, a sweet potato and some chinese rice vinegar. 

making a batch of pirate sauce. never tried this vinegar for the sauce but I find rice vinegar to be very mild and should add a good level of dimension to the sauce. If I got the patience I will do half with apple cider vinegar and see which is more apt for the task. will be a blend of scotch bonnet, a few brown moruga and 1 or 2 of a brainstrain that is undecided.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 9, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I have the same thing, a Win8 that upgraded to 10 for free laptop and an old xp desktop.
> 
> But the xp doesn't seem compatible to most websites these days so I don't use it much. I can't even renew auto registration on xp anymore, so it's pretty much outdated and shot.
> 
> Does your xp work better?


It works fairly well or I guess it does. I really don't use it much anymore.


BarnBuster said:


> It's not so bad, i've had worse Window OS's  I was a big IE user but Win10 and IE11 don't seem to play well with each other. I see it's not an uncommon complaint. I had an older laptop with Win7, went to 10 and it's way under horsepowered, so maybe I'll try another OS like @neosapien. I do use MS Office so I have to find a workaround for that.


Yea it sucks win10 wants to charge a monthly fee for office. I use the Kingsoft products. 

Mine come with edge instead of explorer for the browser. I like it better than explorer.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 9, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> It works fairly well or I guess it does. I really don't use it much anymore.
> Yea it sucks win10 wants to charge a monthly fee for office. I use the Kingsoft products.
> Mine come with edge instead of explorer for the browser. I like it better than explorer.


I had free Office 365 for a while thru a .edu acct, but found I didn't use most of the "newer" features. Ended up going back to a full 2003 version that I had a key for and could download the program. Haven't really used Edge much, just Chrome and Firefox.


----------



## 420God (Jan 9, 2017)

Just unloaded a semi full of hay. Should be good for the rest of the winter.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 9, 2017)

420God said:


> Just unloaded a semi full of hay. Should be good for the rest of the winter.
> 
> View attachment 3871889 View attachment 3871890


I wouldn't eat that


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 9, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I wouldn't eat that


 I would ... post-processing
(by the bovine intermediaries)


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 9, 2017)

I've been making some keychains.  

My hand is blistered now and there was blood. So you know they were made with love.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 10, 2017)

Today I argued with a meff head. 

it started over me making troll posts calling out all the math heads and their idiot raver friends, 

oh so you moved from the burbs to danzig and this makes you a real cat? please little boy stick to your meth game and making people think you hard cause the kids you buy from carry a ratchet. 

lololol kids not even from the hood and made a choice to move there, not like it was your only choice seeing as the boondocks you from are cheaper rent and you are still not stacking paper. 

hes gunna mask up on ol sf, lolol I responded with " I wun even wear a t when I rip you n your girl, ya know the bars I call home" 

lolol my troll game is strong, hes mad flipping out and threatening me hardcore. 

I got his chick prego when she stayed with me for a week, so I informed him I am the daddy, lolololololol 

I am so scared gheys,sf is shaking in his boots, meff heads picking up 20 bags a day gunna gun for me lololololol 

meff not even twice


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 10, 2017)

pm for his number if anyone else wants to torment a meff head. 

he is up 24/7 and is a paedo for real. gunna bust them guns blapblap 

im dying here


----------



## neosapien (Jan 10, 2017)

I opened a walnut with the whole brain intact today. It was so satisfying.


----------



## 420God (Jan 10, 2017)

We got dumped on with almost a foot of snow. I just got in from plowing and now the winds picked up so it's all drifting. Good thing is I have no deer reports and probably won't for a month. 

 

So much snow I had to use the payloader, the tractor couldn't move it. Glad it has a heated cab.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 10, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I opened a walnut with the whole brain intact today. It was so satisfying.


Nothing like some good brain


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 10, 2017)

Hey guys and gals ....another rainy day in nor-cal today just been tidying up around the house getting ready for the next go....not much to do except get the lil guy to school and back in between getting set up for the next tomatoe crop ....well there is one good thing about the rain I get to take my older boy through huge puddles, hills and mud and he enjoys that ......a lil to much IMO but that's okay ....when he's old enough to mow the lawn it will make up for the new tire I had to buy from being pressured by my 5 year old to smash through empty lots of mud near one of our farms and puncturing an already new 4by4 tire...now I'm here at home the boys are asleep and I'm working on the drawing about cocaine that me and @Dr.Amber Trichome decided to do ...anyway I'm about to puff a fruity pebble and put my sub par art skills to work for a lil while ....








PENIS!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 10, 2017)

Hiya indie! Have fun! I look forward to seeing the white line s .


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 11, 2017)

So you all know about me and my little guys off road shenanigans in the four wheel drive I bought recently ........(that momma has pretty much taken over by the way).....but if momma ain't happy nobody is ,so it's ok ...gives me an excuse to buy another ....anyways I was taking the lil guy to school and at around 55 mph an ungodly knock started to be heard over the stereo ......my body got cold and I shit my pants a lil bit thinking FUCK!!!....I keep the maintenance tip top on all my rides ...needless to say it was a quiet ride to school babying the ride the rest the way .......so I drop my boy off told him to kiss as many cute girls as possible and that chubby girls need lovin to ....when I was walking back to the truck I was already thinking crate motor cost because of the knock .....literally as I was hopping up into my car ,, the parking lot safety guy at the school ....who I call Paul Blart ...asks me if I've been off-roading ....immediately I deny it because I had just hosed off my ride the night before and I thought maybe he saw my shenanigans the prior day with my boy near the school ,,which is way out in the cuts ....well then he shared the fact that I happen to be dragging half a fucking tree along with me under the truck ....sooooo ya that was the knock ...after the tree/very large branch was removed so was the knock .......lol talk about relief ........


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> So you all know about me and my little guys off road shenanigans in the four wheel drive I bought recently ........(that momma has pretty much taken over by the way).....but if momma ain't happy nobody is ,so it's ok ...gives me an excuse to buy another ....anyways I was taking the lil guy to school and at around 55 mph an ungodly knock started to be heard over the stereo ......my body got cold and I shit my pants a lil bit thinking FUCK!!!....I keep the maintenance tip top on all my rides ...needless to say it was a quiet ride to school babying the ride the rest the way .......so I drop my boy off told him to kiss as many cute girls as possible and that chubby girls need lovin to ....when I was walking back to the truck I was already thinking crate motor cost because of the knock .....literally as I was hopping up into my car ,, the parking lot safety guy at the school ....who I call Paul Blart ...asks me if I've been off-roading ....immediately I deny it because I had just hosed off my ride the night before and I thought maybe he saw my shenanigans the prior day with my boy near the school ,,which is way out in the cuts ....well then he shared the fact that I happen to be dragging half a fucking tree along with me under the truck ....sooooo ya that was the knock ...after the tree/very large branch was removed so was the knock .......lol talk about relief ........


LOL


----------



## dangledo (Jan 11, 2017)

34 trips around the sun today. 

going to try a reverse sear on a 2'' 21 day dry aged, grass fed tomahawk ribeye tonight. Hopefully this salt slab shows up soon,it needs a low temp bake to draw any moisture out before i bring it up to 600-700 degrees to sear the steak. 

Kinda nervous i might fuck up this 60$ steak.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 11, 2017)

dangledo said:


> 34 trips around the sun today.
> 
> going to try a reverse sear on a 2'' 21 day dry aged, grass fed tomahawk ribeye tonight. Hopefully this salt slab shows up soon,it needs a low temp bake to draw any moisture out before i bring it up to 600-700 degrees to sear the steak.
> 
> Kinda nervous i might fuck up this 60$ steak.


Happy birthday! 111!!!


----------



## dangledo (Jan 11, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Happy birthday! 111!!!


Thanks dude. Good one so far. Two edibles down the hatch. May just start drinking soon. 

Moscow Mule or over the top bloody is the question. May just get stuff for both


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2017)

dangledo said:


> 34 trips around the sun today.
> 
> going to try a reverse sear on a 2'' 21 day dry aged, grass fed tomahawk ribeye tonight. Hopefully this salt slab shows up soon,it needs a low temp bake to draw any moisture out before i bring it up to 600-700 degrees to sear the steak.
> 
> Kinda nervous i might fuck up this 60$ steak.


Happy Birthday! Yeah I worry about that shit but smoke enough pot and it's all good 

Edit: PS I'd go with the Bloody MMMMMMMMary


----------



## 420God (Jan 11, 2017)

Still plowing. 



Happy birthday dangledo!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 11, 2017)

420God said:


> Still plowing.
> 
> View attachment 3873725
> 
> Happy birthday dangledo!


Sliding canopy? Whoa, a fucking fighter plane! Jelly


----------



## 420God (Jan 11, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Sliding canopy? Whoa, a fucking fighter plane! Jelly


It's called a "suicide cab" because you're inside the arms, if they break, you die. They don't make them like they use to.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Sliding canopy? Whoa, a fucking fighter plane! Jelly


Same here!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 11, 2017)

420God said:


> It's called a "suicide cab" because you're inside the arms, if they break, you die. They don't make them like they use to.


Adrenaline keeps you young


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 11, 2017)

dangledo said:


> 34 trips around the sun today.
> 
> going to try a reverse sear on a 2'' 21 day dry aged, grass fed tomahawk ribeye tonight. Hopefully this salt slab shows up soon,it needs a low temp bake to draw any moisture out before i bring it up to 600-700 degrees to sear the steak.
> 
> Kinda nervous i might fuck up this 60$ steak.


Happy birthday! You got this, don't even sweat it.

I want a salt slab too. Which one did ya get? I'm excited for you!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 11, 2017)

420God said:


> It's called a "suicide cab" because you're inside the arms, *if they break, you die*. They don't make them like they use to.


Im so going to hell. I read this ^ and thought


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 11, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Happy birthday! You got this, don't even sweat it.
> 
> I want a salt slab too. Which one did ya get? I'm excited for you!


Trader Joe's has 'em fairly cheap around $16 for a 1+" x 10 x 8 or so. Pink Himalayan


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 11, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Trader Joe's has 'em fairly cheap around $16 for a 1+" x 10 x 8 or so. Pink Himalayan


Oh I'm already on Amazon! lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 11, 2017)

We are now at 7 feet of snow in the last 4 days.

Haven't been able to leave the house and lost all power for the last 24 hours. (there is over 10 ft of fresh pow on the mountains and the ski resorts have even been closed! Friday gonna be TITS though)

Spent most of the day shoveling yesterday.

My little sister and I did build a pretty nice snow fortress and smoked blunts and drank in it.

I'll post the pics later.


----------



## 420God (Jan 11, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> We are now at 7 feet of snow in the last 4 days.
> 
> Haven't been able to leave the house and lost all power for the last 24 hours.
> 
> ...


I'll be right over to plow you out as soon as I'm done here.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 11, 2017)

420God said:


> I'll be right over to plow you out as soon as I'm done here.


Thanks bud! I'll have dabs and cold Goodsons waiting.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 11, 2017)

dangledo said:


> 34 trips around the sun today.
> 
> going to try a reverse sear on a 2'' 21 day dry aged, grass fed tomahawk ribeye tonight. Hopefully this salt slab shows up soon,it needs a low temp bake to draw any moisture out before i bring it up to 600-700 degrees to sear the steak.
> 
> Kinda nervous i might fuck up this 60$ steak.


Happy Birthday bud! I'm really rooting for you on the steak

Post pics if it turns out nice. If not, we'll pretend it never happened.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 11, 2017)

Thx all for the wishes

Need any help up there @420God? Totallyjelly over that beast of a machine. I'vebeen Itching to get out and push some snow. Only been out tossing salt this year. Better than nothing i guess



Gary Goodson said:


> Happy birthday! You got this, don't even sweat it.
> 
> I want a salt slab too. Which one did ya get? I'm excited for you!


Went with a cheaper 2 inch Himalayan 8 x8 from amazon, until i get some experience under my belt before i mess up a larger nicer one. Lol

Think i should butterfly the steak or is that just blasphemy?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 11, 2017)

dangledo said:


> Thx all for the wishes
> 
> Need any help up there @420God? Totallyjelly over that beast of a machine. I'vebeen Itching to get out and push some snow. Only been out tossing salt this year. Better than nothing i guess
> 
> ...


IMHO, blasphemy.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 11, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> We are now at 7 feet of snow in the last 4 days.
> 
> Haven't been able to leave the house and lost all power for the last 24 hours.
> 
> ...


Tell your sister I said  for not liking my music! I'm still a lil sad about that












dangledo said:


> Thx all for the wishes
> 
> Need any help up there @420God? Totallyjelly over that beast of a machine. I'vebeen Itching to get out and push some snow. Only been out tossing salt this year. Better than nothing i guess
> 
> ...


Please don't do that... Or I'll cry some more


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 11, 2017)

dangledo said:


> Thx all for the wishes
> 
> Need any help up there @420God? Totallyjelly over that beast of a machine. I'vebeen Itching to get out and push some snow. Only been out tossing salt this year. Better than nothing i guess
> 
> ...


Blasphemy, real talk


----------



## dangledo (Jan 11, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Happy Birthday bud! I'm really rooting for you on the steak
> 
> Post pics if it turns out nice. If not, we'll pretend it never happened.


Thx duder. You Snowed in with the ladies ain't too bad

Ha yea looking like i may have to postpone that steak until tomorrow, ups showing it just got scanned in this morn. Still a small chance for todaythough.


----------



## 420God (Jan 11, 2017)

dangledo said:


> Thx all for the wishes
> 
> Need any help up there @420God? Totallyjelly over that beast of a machine. I'vebeen Itching to get out and push some snow. Only been out tossing salt this year. Better than nothing i guess
> 
> ...


I could actually, you'd make a killing up here. Suppose to get a few more inches later today. The payloader weighs 14,000lbs and I still have to take a running charge to move some of this shit.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 11, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Tell your sister I said  for not liking my music! I'm still a lil sad about that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, We came into TC like a bad car accident the other night!

I blame the brewerys 10% sour beers.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 11, 2017)

The people have spoken! 






No butterfly it is


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> LOL, We came into TC like a bad car accident the other night!
> 
> I blame the brewerys 10% sour beers.









LOL I'm gonna follow in your foot steps for the next 5 days. I've been giving my liver some time off in preparation.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 11, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I'm gonna follow in your foot steps for the next 5 days. I've been giving my liver some time off in preparation.


Yummmmmm!!!!

 
Me and my youngest sister smoking Blunts and drinkin cocktails in the igloo we made.

I think we're gonnna add some extra rooms in it today.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 11, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yummmmmm!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3873854 View attachment 3873856
> Me and my youngest sister smoking Linus and drinkin cocktails in the igloo we made.
> ...


I'd eat that


----------



## lokie (Jan 11, 2017)

@dangledo Happy Birthday
Here is a striper for you. She was the first to volunteer on short notice.


----------



## Karah (Jan 11, 2017)

dangledo said:


> 34 trips around the sun today.
> 
> going to try a reverse sear on a 2'' 21 day dry aged, grass fed tomahawk ribeye tonight. Hopefully this salt slab shows up soon,it needs a low temp bake to draw any moisture out before i bring it up to 600-700 degrees to sear the steak.
> 
> Kinda nervous i might fuck up this 60$ steak.


Happy birthday


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 12, 2017)

3 tacos and a beer for 10 bucks, so I had quick dinner alone staring out at the street, came home and slept like an angel till 6 am. 

Going to help a buddy move atuff out of his apartment in a few minutes then probably go sit at the breweru for a beer and people watch. 

How exciting


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 12, 2017)

Sometimes it's the little things that make you happy.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 12, 2017)

I've been working on a super duper secret surprise for someone.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 12, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3874569
> Sometimes it's the little things that make you happy.


Damn bro u got enough beans to fill those cups? Lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 12, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Damn bro u got enough beans to fill those cups? Lol


To the dismay of my wife and my credit card...

Yes I do. Times 10.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 12, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> To the dismay of my wife and my credit card...
> 
> Yes I do. Times 10.


Nice.. I always said that jealousy is a female trait, guess I was wrong..lol don't tell my gf


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 12, 2017)

Rain 
 
Friendly bird while toking
 
My toke choice ...of course OGK 
 
 
Cold rainy Cali day ......nothing to exciting .....


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 12, 2017)

@neosapien 
@Bob Zmuda 

your asian wives can't match my caucasian skills at cooking.



dolsot bibimbap mother fuckers.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 12, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> @neosapien
> @Bob Zmuda
> 
> your asian wives can't match my caucasian skills at cooking.
> ...



You are definitely a trophy wife.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 12, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> @neosapien
> @Bob Zmuda
> 
> your asian wives can't match my caucasian skills at cooking.
> ...


I'd let you touch me inappropriately.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 12, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> @neosapien
> @Bob Zmuda
> 
> your asian wives can't match my caucasian skills at cooking.
> ...


I'd eat that


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 12, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd eat that


Is there anything you don't use that one for? 
Ie. Food, Babes, uhhh, food, . . . Damn, lost it again.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 12, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Is there anything you don't use that one for?
> Ie. Food, Babes, uhhh, food, . . . Damn, lost it again.


Nope, it perfectly describes my outlook on life and its inhabitants. I'm a simple man


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 12, 2017)

Well, if that's your Weltanschauung then let's party.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 12, 2017)

lol I am listening to this and talking to my friends daughter in australia helping her with math homework. 

sf is feeling extra nice. she keeps questioning me, like I can't do grade 9 math

fuck off ya cunt is said many times and I hear her dad saying mean things. I would tell him to fuck off as well. this guy can do his ucking math and the swearing is because your fdaughter is too damn dumb to listen. I call a bitch a cunt because a shovel is a fucking soade, 

the words can be heavy but I do not let math step into the way of a proper beer or something

oh ya bitches I can do math


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 13, 2017)

Almost done with the cocaine theme drawing .....probably another 20 min and it will be finished finally .......holy shit I need to keep my mouth shut from now on when it comes to the old .......look what I can do .....funny part is ,,,,I'm not even that great of an artist ....but il post the drawing when I finish .....


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 13, 2017)

@Dr.Amber Trichome ......done finally


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 13, 2017)

Ive been picking glass out my my foot for an hour o.0 

I was going to blame the cats but that seems a bit excessive, no need to hurt their little feelings.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 13, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I like my Win10 laptop. I like my xp desktop.
> 
> I got my daughter a chromebook for Christmas. It seems to be a good os. Not nearly the resource hog windows is.
> 
> Although my Win 10 makes up for it with AMD A8 and plenty of ram.


I still use my cheap old Acer laptop and it's great for low-demand tasks. Started on windows 7, skipped 8, and upgraded to 10 for free. 
When I feel motivated, a solid state hard drive sure would speed things up. 
But I don't feel motivated today.
My refrigerator went tits-up yesterday. Yuck! 
We found a good deal on one that was acceptable to Mrs. Stool (not easy), but it won't be here for another 4 days. 
Does anyone ever upgrade refrigerators *before* the die? Hmm... maybe if you just moved into a house and didn't like the one that was there? I generally don't replace things that still work fine, unless there's a compelling reason to do so. 
Vehicles: 2000 Tacoma 4X4 & 2001 Corolla. <-- Both still run great!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 13, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I still use my cheap old Acer laptop and it's great for low-de
> *We found a good deal on one that was acceptable to Mrs. Stool (not easy)*, but it won't be here for another 4 days.


 
Must be hard buying a computer on your McDonalds salary no?

I'll buy your wife a computer. Sigh.

Tell her to thank me on our Weekly rendezvous.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Well, if that's your Weltanschauung then let's party.
> 
> View attachment 3875070








Not quite as sweet as Baby Ray's. Try it if you get a chance, thin glaze on ribs is pretty nice.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 13, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Not quite as sweet as Baby Ray's. Try it if you get a chance, thin glaze on ribs is pretty nice.


Good stuff.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 13, 2017)

I ate a whole bag of walnut halfs last night ( 1.lbs) and let me just say today sucks really bad..


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 13, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> I ate a whole bag of walnut halfs last night ( 1.lbs) and let me just say today sucks really bad..


I've gotten food poisoning from walnuts. Ever since, I freeze any surplus of nuts.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 13, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I still use my cheap old Acer laptop and it's great for low-demand tasks. Started on windows 7, skipped 8, and upgraded to 10 for free.
> When I feel motivated, a solid state hard drive sure would speed things up.
> But I don't feel motivated today.
> My refrigerator went tits-up yesterday. Yuck!
> ...


What are you too good for my brand new, state of the art, official, supreme, meat lovers, extra cheese, high tech, awesome computer thread?


----------



## neosapien (Jan 13, 2017)

Also I haven't accomplished much other than coffee and plugging my brand new, state of the art, official, supreme, meat lovers, extra cheese, high tech, awesome computer thread.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 13, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Not quite as sweet as Baby Ray's. Try it if you get a chance, thin glaze on ribs is pretty nice.


I love the original!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 13, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> I ate a whole bag of walnut halfs last night ( 1.lbs) and let me just say today sucks really bad..


Problems shitting? I did similar a few years ago, ate a 1 lb can of Planters mixed nuts. The spasming cramps started about an hour after I finished the can. Couldn't shit, which was the only thing to save myself; and the intestinal gurgling, spasms and contractions got worse. Brewed up a pot of extra strong coffee and slammed it down as hot as I could stand it. 10 min later the gates opened and a torrent of mixed nut butter oozed out. Felt a lot better an hour later, but had to unplug the toilet. 
Oh, it's lunch time


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 13, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Problems shitting? I did similar a few years ago, ate a 1 lb can of Planters mixed nuts. The spasming cramps started about an hour after I finished the can. Couldn't shit, which was the only thing to save myself; and the intestinal gurgling, spasms and contractions got worse. Brewed up a pot of extra strong coffee and slammed it down as hot as I could stand it. 10 min later the gates opened and a torrent of mixed nut butter oozed out. Felt a lot better an hour later, but had to unplug the toilet.
> Oh, it's lunch time


Yeah! But I can shit.. Its like I didn't even chew.lol..I in recovery mode at the moment.. Its like if you can imagine small sharp rocks spraying out your sphincter at moc ten.. 
( such a lovely feeling)


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Problems shitting? I did similar a few years ago, ate a 1 lb can of Planters mixed nuts. The spasming cramps started about an hour after I finished the can. Couldn't shit, which was the only thing to save myself; and the intestinal gurgling, spasms and contractions got worse. Brewed up a pot of extra strong coffee and slammed it down as hot as I could stand it. 10 min later the gates opened and a torrent of mixed nut butter oozed out. Felt a lot better an hour later, but had to unplug the toilet.
> Oh, it's lunch time


Moral of the story: Never put your nuts in the way of your asshole.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> Yeah! But I can shit.. Its like I didn't even chew.lol..I in recovery mode at the moment.. Its like if you can imagine small sharp rocks spraying out your sphincter at moc ten..
> ( such a lovely feelingView attachment 3875477)


 I can imagine it ... oh god make it stop


----------



## srh88 (Jan 13, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Moral of the story: Never put your nuts in the way of your asshole.


Never go nuts to butts


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 13, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Never go *nuts to butts*


Reminded me of boot camp in the 70's - damn DI would be screamin that right in your face.

And he was scary af - tended to get a kids attention.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jan 13, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Reminded me of boot camp in the 70's - damn DI would be screamin that right in your face.
> 
> And he was scary af - tended to get a kids attention.


Same with Navy boot camp in the 80's. Any time you were in line, they were yelling it. Wouldn't be surprised if it's a phrase they have since stopped using. It would be interesting to see what boot camp is like now.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2017)

pabloesqobar said:


> Same with Navy boot camp in the 80's. Any time you were in line, they were yelling it. Wouldn't be surprised if it's a phrase they have since stopped using. It would be interesting to see what boot camp is like now.


They probably have petting ponies


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> They probably have petting ponies


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 13, 2017)

pabloesqobar said:


> Same with Navy boot camp in the 80's. Any time you were in line, they were yelling it. Wouldn't be surprised if it's a phrase they have since stopped using. It would be interesting to see what boot camp is like now.


I know that the CG allows recruits to have and do all kinds of stuff we would have probably been killed for back then.
And . . . Recruits are allowed to call "Time out" if they get over stressed ffs.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 13, 2017)

No one is in my SEXY brand new, state of the art, official, supreme, meat lovers, extra cheese, high tech, awesome computer thread.

TIME OUT.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2017)

neosapien said:


> No one is in my SEXY brand new, state of the art, official, supreme, meat lovers, extra cheese, high tech, awesome computer thread.
> 
> TIME OUT.


 But does it have meat computers?


----------



## neosapien (Jan 13, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> But does it have meat computers?


Does it! State of the art, cutting edge, advanced AI, mechical meat computers.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 13, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I know that the CG allows recruits to have and do all kinds of stuff we would have probably been killed for back then.
> And . . . Recruits are allowed to call "Time out" if they get over stressed ffs.


LOL. '69 we were bought and paid for, completely totally owned by the US Army


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 13, 2017)

Out and about. 
 
 
Throwing down on a killer Reuben sandwich and a Shiner Bock!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 13, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Out and about.
> View attachment 3875546
> View attachment 3875547
> Throwing down on a killer Reuben sandwich and a Shiner Bock!


Oh shit!

That looks killer

Them onion rings got my attention


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 13, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Oh shit!
> 
> That looks killer


Yea it is homie. It's my oldest sons birthday so we're are going to go to the movies next. Well, after a quick stop at the hydro store because it's close by and I could use some stuff.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 13, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yea it is homie. It's my oldest sons birthday so we're are going to go to the movies next. Well, after a quick stop at the hydro store because it's close by and I could use some stuff.


Ah man is this that movie bar place? If so you understated how good the sandwich most likely is. 

Happy bday to your kid bud.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 13, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Ah man is this that movie bar place? If so you understated how good the sandwich most likely is.
> 
> Happy bday to your kid bud.


No, we came to boomer jacks. Then to the movie bar place lol. They charge too much for mediocre food. We wanted a good meal for my sons birthday.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 13, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Out and about.
> View attachment 3875546
> View attachment 3875547
> Throwing down on a killer Reuben sandwich and a Shiner Bock!


God damn! A good Reuben is a religious experience.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 13, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> No, we came to boomer jacks. Then to the movie bar place lol. They charge too much for mediocre food. We wanted a good meal for my sons birthday.


Happy birthday little goodson! That sandwich though.. nice


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 13, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> God damn! A good Reuben is a religious experience.


Reubens are the upper echelon of sandwiches.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 13, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> God damn! A good Reuben is a religious experience.


It is! It was great 


srh88 said:


> Happy birthday little goodson! That sandwich though.. nice


Thanks bro.

We got him a pair of kicks. He has been wanting these Nikes and then we gave him a hunnit to order a vidyuh game he wants. He doesn't want the disk anymore, its all online shitz these days.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 13, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> It is! It was great
> 
> Thanks bro.
> 
> We got him a pair of kicks. He has been wanting these Nikes and then we gave him a hunnit to order a vidyuh game he wants. He doesn't want the disk anymore, its all online shitz these days.


You're an awesome papa goodson


----------



## Nugachino (Jan 13, 2017)

I played Magic: The Gathering for the first time last Wednesday. Good game. Tricky. But good.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 13, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I played Magic: The Gathering for the first time last Wednesday. Good game. Tricky. But good.


Has your neck beard grown in yet?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 13, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Has your neck beard grown in yet?


LoL it comes in when he gets his vape


----------



## Nugachino (Jan 13, 2017)

You're wrong on both counts. I don't vape. And only have a goatee.

Bongrips for life!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yea it is homie. It's my oldest sons birthday so we're are going to go to the movies next. Well, after a quick stop at the hydro store because it's close by and I could use some stuff.


LoL Chuckie Cheese upped their game! Happy Birthday


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> You're wrong on both counts. I don't vape. And only have a goatee.
> 
> Bongrips for life!


 I think I have gripped my last bon.


----------



## Nugachino (Jan 13, 2017)

You know what I meant. Ya funny buggers.


----------



## 420God (Jan 14, 2017)

I had another load of hay delivered and a couple bales of straw for bedding. Big squares this time. It's a different mix of grasses and it's chopped so it's easier for the young calves to eat. 

  

These bales are too wide for me to store inside but I should have them all used up before we get any rain.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 14, 2017)

I am writing a little short story, partly for my amuement and also because it makes me feel productive. 

"Your a fuck up, but that's alright
I know you are not like the other boys. 

I know you're not like the other boys
No no no
Not like the others"

LeL 

Quick shower and haircut today, maybe a cry or two. It qill be a good day


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 14, 2017)

I have found writing to be most proficient if I do the beginning and ending first. 

For some reason it leaves me to fill in thw gaps which is slightly easier. Is that strange?


----------



## srh88 (Jan 14, 2017)

Not all done today but through the week.. been cranking out some work.. and I found use from some old knick knacks that were here when I bought it.. to put on a shelf I made lol.. the floor I tried something different and used brick and stone together. Happy with how it came out. I originally bought this place to flip but I'm really liking it here


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 14, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I know that the CG allows recruits to have and do all kinds of stuff we would have probably been killed for back then.
> And . . . Recruits are allowed to call "Time out" if they get over stressed ffs.


Timeout? Wtf?

No timeouts during war.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 14, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I played Magic: The Gathering for the first time last Wednesday. Good game. Tricky. But good.


I used to play back when it first come out. I wish I had the card collection I sold when I went into the military.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 14, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Timeout? Wtf?
> 
> No timeouts during war.


Yeah you hit the pause button


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 14, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Timeout? Wtf?
> 
> No timeouts during war.


You could volunteer to be a hostage like Bowe Bergdahl. 
Someone should have fragged his ass. Fucking coward.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 14, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Not all done today but through the week.. been cranking out some work.. and I found use from some old knick knacks that were here when I bought it.. to put on a shelf I made lol.. the floor I tried something different and used brick and stone together. Happy with how it came out. I originally bought this place to flip but I'm really liking it here View attachment 3876131 View attachment 3876132


Really nice job; and sweet little place. You can always flip it in the future, and for more dinero.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 14, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Yeah you hit the pause button


Sometimes there is not pause.

Soldier Survives Taliban Machine Gun Fire Du…:


----------



## srh88 (Jan 14, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Really nice job; and sweet little place. You can always flip it in the future, and for more dinero.


I bought it for 5k cash from owner.. so it's guaranteed profit


----------



## srh88 (Jan 14, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Sometimes there is not pause.
> 
> Soldier Survives Taliban Machine Gun Fire Du…:


Those poor guys didn't know the cheat codes


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 14, 2017)

Soldier Shot in the Back, Firefight Ensues:


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 14, 2017)

Roses are red sometimes violets are blue but we are always puking on cider and glue...

Awesome song.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 14, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Not all done today but through the week.. been cranking out some work.. and I found use from some old knick knacks that were here when I bought it.. to put on a shelf I made lol.. the floor I tried something different and used brick and stone together. Happy with how it came out. I originally bought this place to flip but I'm really liking it here View attachment 3876131 View attachment 3876132


is this the place "down the shore"?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 14, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Not all done today but through the week.. been cranking out some work.. and I found use from some old knick knacks that were here when I bought it.. to put on a shelf I made lol.. the floor I tried something different and used brick and stone together. Happy with how it came out. I originally bought this place to flip but I'm really liking it here View attachment 3876131 View attachment 3876132


I am digging the floor, I love that look.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 14, 2017)

I will upload the pics later, but I am just now climbing down off the roof of a local highschool. I decided to climb up and finish a beer staring out at the park it overlooks. pretty fucking awesome view to be honest. 

I got new vape juice, a sensi crunch from ninjuice. these cereal flavours are outstanding at 1.5mg. I used to hate them as I found the milk always had this curdled sour taste but not anymore. 

alright so it's a bit harder to get down then it is up. :l


----------



## srh88 (Jan 14, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> is this the place "down the shore"?


Lol beach.. jersey people call their beaches the shore. Delaware is the beach


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 14, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Lol beach.. jersey people call their beaches the shore. Delaware is the beach


fuckin jersey shore m8s


----------



## srh88 (Jan 14, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I am digging the floor, I love that look.


thanks dude. I'm gonna come sneak into Canada and I'll do your floor after we do a bunch of lines and pop some acid and smack a few hoes


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 14, 2017)

srh88 said:


> thanks dude. I'm gonna come sneak into Canada and I'll do your floor after we do a bunch of lines and pop some acid and smack a few hoes


Yo in michigan I know a water crossing bro! 

All I will say about thay here but winter it freezes over. 

Pray for me fam. Do you know what this is? 

Its some pure ass fuxking mdma. I forgot it in my ahoes on the rad so itslooking kida funky


Sassy af yo

We will tag team them hoes like it was the wwf m8


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 14, 2017)

sneak on over srh! 

tonight is a dudes bday party at a small venue. probably going to be a massive turnout but I will show you the girls to pick up. 

i ate half that rock and snorted as much as my poor nostrils could handle. 
i 
mr eye wiggles made an appearance already and a bit of sexy dancing alone. I am going to tear up this dance floor tonight. I ain't even interested in baggin a girl tonight, its all about sf. 

although if his cousin is there she and me like to slow grind while I cry on her shoulder, everyone else thinks its weird but I am her "emotional baby" \

true story

remember no tears on the clothes tho, the salt leaves stains.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 14, 2017)

I love dancing, it has helped me get the anger out more than once. 

probably go rave soon, it is cold and i gotta go get something from ihome quickly. I do not want to talk to anyone outside of my social circle let alone meet anyone new atm. so why even go right? mostly just to say happy birfday you little rascal hug and then go find a person person and do the dancey dance with maybe share a beer. \\


Illl fall for the first guy/girl that buys me a drink.. 

end blog. up next sf vlog from hell


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 15, 2017)

My wife made these crab wontons and they were great. 

But I couldn't help thinking they looked like something. Equal opportunity food genitals!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 15, 2017)

As if i don't have enough shit going on, i did some electrical, then some hvac for the former member here alphaphase/cannanerd.
Before that, i trimmed about another pound(more like 2)
Hella fucked up.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 16, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


>


Great song

Also, I accomplished drawing this on our pizza box.
 
And here's some gg4 x cookies and cream.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 16, 2017)

^^ well Done, Bob on both accounts


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 16, 2017)

my homie been complaining of hunger and feeling like shit so after a weekend of telling him to let me buy him a pizza he let me get his adress for it. 

I pleaded for them to have the delivery guy say "meow bitch" it better fucking happen


----------



## srh88 (Jan 16, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> my homie been complaining of hunger and feeling like shit so after a weekend of telling him to let me buy him a pizza he let me get his adress for it.
> 
> I pleaded for them to have the delivery guy say "meow bitch" it better fucking happen


Thanks man I'll let you know when it gets here


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 16, 2017)

My nigga you really want that pizza eh

I think you just want it because I said it was for my "sexy lover" 

you definitely cute but you aint broke!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 16, 2017)

I was able to get my hands on a bunch of free storm windows so I'm rebuilding my greenhouse. Originally made it with 6 mil painters plastic but it didn't hold up very well. All the lumber was also free. Only money spent on it was for screws.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 16, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I was able to get my hands on a bunch of free storm windows so I'm rebuilding my greenhouse. Originally made it with 6 mil painters plastic but it didn't hold up very well. All the lumber was also free. Only money spent on it was for screws.View attachment 3877693


Nice! Looks like it's gonna be badass.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 16, 2017)

I've been channel-setting diamonds in a pair of his and hers rings today

Probably get them finished tomorrow


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 16, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Nice! Looks like it's gonna be badass.


Thanks man. I'll be sure to share the final product.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 16, 2017)

I just single handedly unmounted a king size waterbed headboard and then loaded it into my truck.

Not without a certain amount of sadness. I originally put it together the day I got married.
 

I am not a big person.

I will now need a rest until tomorrow.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 16, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I just single handedly unmounted a king size waterbed headboard and then loaded it into my truck.
> 
> Not without a certain amount of sadness. I originally put it together the day I got married.
> View attachment 3877923
> ...


That headboard is badass.. why not use it on another bed?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 16, 2017)

srh88 said:


> That headboard is badass.. why not use it on another bed?


That's a vintage 1986 Waterbed World relic. We downsized to queens. I'll set it by the dumpster tomorrow. Somebody will take it in 48 hours, guaranteed.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 16, 2017)

I made some rosin about while shit poasting

sf done it all and I walked on the beach


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 16, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That's a vintage 1986 Waterbed World relic. We downsized to queens. I'll set it by the dumpster tomorrow. Somebody will take it in 48 hours, guaranteed.


It's amazing what people will take ....me and my brother in law will set random shit out and place friendly wagers on length of time it will take to disappear from his house .....mostly during the summer when were stoned and returning from our gardening duties for the day .....il be damned if at 7am the next morning shits gone every time .....except the dead body I left out there once .....it took a few extra hours to be scooped up ......but did none the less ..




Sadly me and my bro N law are on restriction from each other still , since the terrible toilet incident/accident when we were stoned late one night ......I'm sure some of you may remember ....RIP kholer


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 16, 2017)

the internet is srs bsns \

take note kids 

maybe write it down on a post it note


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 16, 2017)

I am dipping closer
hitting the edge
my mind is racing

Staring out into emptiness 
Insecuity
slowly passing through me
becoming
a different person by the moment
4

the ground seems like a comfort

I lost what I wanted to say

Falling

Wahat is 


bai


----------



## neosapien (Jan 16, 2017)

You're a regular old Jim Morrison there SF. Please don't end up like him.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 16, 2017)

I tried hard and no one will like it but it made sense at the miment


I realtl need to do some fucking drugs

I hate just doing this weed and alcohl

where is a cutey to actualyl =call home

nowhre

idk


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 16, 2017)

neosapien said:


> You're a regular old Jim Morrison there SF. Please don't end up like him.


I am more of a funky ass sf 

well I cant be me so can I be this guy? 





I kinda feel like him 
@Stoned farmer mom I am sober ma I did it as of sunday at 2 am I didnt put a needle in my vein 

shout outs to all the kick ass heroin I did, I wouldnt be as cool as I am now without you'\\\\


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 16, 2017)

neosapien said:


> You're a regular old Jim Morrison there SF. Please don't end up like him.


I tried to make it flow in a way that I was speaking as I hit the ground\\\

see the progression of though?n

probably not

Sf is alway progressing int he same fashion it s why I cant make alts, other orusmscaught on\\\\\\\\
\\\\\\

I had another convo with my ex, and she akes me cry

she says mean things so straightfaced

like i love you'\\\

then why you move away yo


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 16, 2017)

her mom is dying butthat is no reason! \\

fuck her mom

I need hugs and her sister is a dirty hoor


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 16, 2017)

one day all these random songs wil make sense

kind of like a paint by nimbers but you will only see at the last damn song

\it will be a damn good song tho,

when that comes yo will know based ont ehe good ness


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 16, 2017)

and the goodness was had
4
u





call the devil and ask for line 4 I will be cjhillInG in ym office smoking crack doin heroin off a raver cick try to dance 

I am the one woth the dumbhead 

loves from sf to a sf and all the other sfs that ever sf to the max \\\\


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 17, 2017)

Its 3 am and i cant sleep due to a surgery i had but it is all ok because im going to pick up my new puppy later today
Any name suggestions (leaning toward rocko)


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 17, 2017)

I thought it was weds and my phone was lying. 

I accompliahed setting my alarm to get up but I didnt need to be. I think i juat fell asleep too


----------



## srh88 (Jan 17, 2017)

So far I've accomplished breakfast and coffee. A neighbor gave me a bunch of venison so I made some up with eggs and potatoes and toast. Killer breakfast. Think today I'm going to take a drive down to ocean city Maryland and see what's going on there. I'm exciting


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 17, 2017)

Woke up to the red head from last night calling into work, I did the same.. I kinda want her to leave but she has crazy head game


----------



## 420God (Jan 17, 2017)

I got out of bed. Not much of an accomplishment but I pulled a muscle in my back yesterday while bedding down the calf huts. We also got hit with an ice storm that pretty much shut down the state, got a call about 5am saying schools and activities are all canceled for today.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 17, 2017)

420God said:


> I got out of bed. Not much of an accomplishment but I pulled a muscle in my back yesterday while bedding down the calf huts. We also got hit with an ice storm that pretty much shut down the state, got a call about 5am saying schools and activities are all canceled for today.


Ice storm here knocked out my power for a while, go out back and a bunch of branches have fallem down

It looks pretty on thw trees tho


----------



## srh88 (Jan 17, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Ice storm here knocked out my power for a while, go out back and a bunch of branches have fallem down
> 
> It looks pretty on thw trees tho


When I went home the other day ice took a huge limb off an oak tree in my yard. Cleared my fence by about a foot. Got lucky as hell


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 17, 2017)

srh88 said:


> When I went home the other day ice took a huge limb off an oak tree in my yard. Cleared my fence by about a foot. Got lucky as hell


knocked down the evestrough on the garage, it is still freezing rain. 

would have sucked to knock the fence, for sure


----------



## srh88 (Jan 17, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> knocked down the evestrough on the garage, it is still freezing rain.
> 
> would have sucked to knock the fence, for sure


Insurance would of covered it but easier to not have the hassle


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 17, 2017)

Filmed a flying squirrel on my feeder but it wouldn't go through so here's a pic.. I felt bad for him so I put a small amount of food in the feeder just for him


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 17, 2017)

I finally got motivated to pick up trim strips for 1/2 of garage ceiling. Painted brown.
I'm attacking that ceiling to the I-beam on Thursday, picking up more supplies tomorrow. Needs done for new garage door installation that would have been in already if it wasn't for cold, snow, rain and personal procrastination.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 17, 2017)

Got some good news today. My patient that suffers from about 5 seizures a day, has been trying out the cbd critical mass. I have five plants, all five were a little different, some yielded substantially more than others. Number 1 was a shorter plant faster flowering, yielded the most and it also worked the best resulting in *no seizures* Just to make sure its not a fluke, I gave him more samples and included a control for the experiment. Here's a picture of the plants and a close up of the potential keeper.


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 17, 2017)

Made a couple of awesome porkchops tonight on my George Foreskin Grill. mmmm


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 17, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> Made a couple of awesome porkchops tonight on my George Foreskin Grill. mmmm


Sounds good. I made nacho salad for me and the fam. It was delicious!


----------



## lokie (Jan 17, 2017)

We made homemade Turkey carcass soup tonight. We use the giblets and most of the turkey for dog food
and then the rest is made into soup.

I had Turkey soup with "mediocre crackers" for dinner.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 18, 2017)

what are the odds I can somehow jam and old waterbed frame and replacement spring mattress in the end of this dumpster by myself before the end of the day?
(still assembled in my basement a mile away)


I'm going out on a limb and say 75% chance.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 18, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> what are the odds I can somehow jam and old waterbed frame and replacement spring mattress in the end of this dumpster by myself before the end of the day?
> (still assembled in my basement a mile away)
> View attachment 3879199
> 
> I'm going out on a limb and say 75% chance.


96.7%

I have faith in you!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 18, 2017)

85.4567%


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 18, 2017)

Depends on how good of a smasher you are... You look like you smash hard!


----------



## srh88 (Jan 18, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> what are the odds I can somehow jam and old waterbed frame and replacement spring mattress in the end of this dumpster by myself before the end of the day?
> (still assembled in my basement a mile away)
> View attachment 3879199
> 
> I'm going out on a limb and say 75% chance.


100% because I know you won't be loading that shit back in your truck


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 18, 2017)

Been wanting to replace this ugly paneling behind the tv instead of simply painting over it like the rest of the house. I have this flooring left over from a side job but i also have unlimited pallets available which I've been using for almost everything. Can't decide which would look better. I'm leaning towards the pallets but i don't really have enough flooring to use anywhere else. I'd hate for it's only use to be fire pit wood. May be its fate.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 18, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Been wanting to replace this ugly paneling behind the tv instead of simply painting over it like the rest of the house. I have this flooring left over from a side job but i also have unlimited pallets available which I've been using for almost everything. Can't decide which would look better. I'm leaning towards the pallets but i don't really have enough flooring to use anywhere else. I'd hate for it's only use to be fire pit wood. May be its fate.


 I actually think the pallets look cooler too.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 18, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Been wanting to replace this ugly paneling behind the tv instead of simply painting over it like the rest of the house. I have this flooring left over from a side job but i also have unlimited pallets available which I've been using for almost everything. Can't decide which would look better. I'm leaning towards the pallets but i don't really have enough flooring to use anywhere else. I'd hate for it's only use to be fire pit wood. May be its fate.


I think the pallates look great! I'd go that direction.


----------



## trippytrappy (Jan 18, 2017)

I done 60sq. Mtrs. Of plastering and made. 390 english pounds. Yip e


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 18, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> Filmed a flying squirrel on my feeder but it wouldn't go through so here's a pic.. I felt bad for him so I put a small amount of food in the feeder just for him View attachment 3878633


Rocket J Squirrel


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 18, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> what are the odds I can somehow jam and old waterbed frame and replacement spring mattress in the end of this dumpster by myself before the end of the day?
> (still assembled in my basement a mile away)
> View attachment 3879199
> 
> I'm going out on a limb and say 75% chance.


Chainsaw; 100% chance


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 18, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Been wanting to replace this ugly paneling behind the tv instead of simply painting over it like the rest of the house. I have this flooring left over from a side job but i also have unlimited pallets available which I've been using for almost everything. Can't decide which would look better. I'm leaning towards the pallets but i don't really have enough flooring to use anywhere else. I'd hate for it's only use to be fire pit wood. May be its fate.


Another vote for pallets


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 18, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> what are the odds I can somehow jam and old waterbed frame and replacement spring mattress in the end of this dumpster by myself before the end of the day?
> (still assembled in my basement a mile away)
> View attachment 3879199
> 
> I'm going out on a limb and say 75% chance.


I've seen your work so there is no doubt.. 100%


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 18, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> what are the odds I can somehow jam and old waterbed frame and replacement spring mattress in the end of this dumpster by myself before the end of the day?
> (still assembled in my basement a mile away)
> View attachment 3879199
> 
> I'm going out on a limb and say 75% chance.


I have a Stihl with a 24" bar and fresh chain you can borrow  but I don't think you'll need it. I'm going with 100% here.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 18, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I have a Stihl with a 24" bar and fresh chain you can borrow  but I don't think you'll need it. I'm going with 100% here.


Nice!

I debated so long on husqvarna vs. Stihl chainsaw. The more research I did the more it seemed to be a "Chevy/Ford" thing and people had very (insignificant) reasons for liking one above the other, i.e. "My Dad always had a Stihl so I just like them more". etc.

Went with the 24" husqvarna solely based on the fact there is a husqvarna dealer in town and the closest stihl dealer is 1.5 hours away.

I love chainsawing shit.

Be on the lookout for chainsaw carved ice sculptures that resemble PENIS!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 18, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Nice!
> 
> I debated so long on husqvarna vs. Stihl chainsaw. The more research I did the more it seemed to be a "Chevy/Ford" thing and people had very (insignificant) reasons for liking one above the other, i.e. "My Dad always had a Stihl so I just like them more". etc.
> 
> ...


Same reason here, we had a well stocked Stihl store in town that gave us a great deal GMTA


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 18, 2017)

I have completed part A. I feel like I just went 10 rounds with Joe Frazier. Off to the other place where George Foreman is waiting with a viscous scowl.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 18, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Nice!
> 
> I debated so long on husqvarna vs. Stihl chainsaw. The more research I did the more it seemed to be a "Chevy/Ford" thing and people had very (insignificant) reasons for liking one above the other, i.e. "My Dad always had a Stihl so I just like them more". etc.
> 
> ...


I have a stihl chainsaw and a Husqvarna gas saw.. concrete saw. The Husqvarna runs like crazy. Got it after my Stihl took a shit. @420God I haven't forgot about you either man. Still down at the beach


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 18, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I have completed part A. I feel like I just went 10 rounds with Joe Frazier. Off to the other place where George Foreman is waiting with a viscous scowl.
> View attachment 3879288


Watch out George here comes Tangerine!!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 18, 2017)

I think it's safe to say I can chop up the frame before dark. I have lights here anyway.


George is OK. No rematches though, fucker can still hit!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 18, 2017)

Yeah shortly after typing that i figured the flooring would be perfect for the countertops the gf has been asking for for some time. I need to learn to finish projects before starting new ones lol.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 18, 2017)

I had an ok day, 

@srh88 check this band out. 

Jamband awesomeness. If I wake up before 9pm from my nap they have a show every weds that I will go see.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 18, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Nice!
> 
> I debated so long on husqvarna vs. Stihl chainsaw. The more research I did the more it seemed to be a "Chevy/Ford" thing and people had very (insignificant) reasons for liking one above the other, i.e. "My Dad always had a Stihl so I just like them more". etc.
> 
> ...


I paid 240 for another cord yesterday of walnut(all i could get). I paid the dude another 40 bucks to stack it.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 18, 2017)

I am addicted to dumpsters. This one is virtually full and I'll call it out after ripping out garage ceiling tomorrow.

After 11 months of non stop dumpsters, I will be using a small trailer at my house. They are not putting a dumpster in my new driveway, I don't want those stones we laid disrupted.

Farewell to #7, locked and loaded.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 18, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I am addicted to dumpsters. This one is virtually full and I'll call it out after ripping out garage ceiling tomorrow.
> 
> After 11 months of non stop dumpsters, I will be using a small trailer at my house. They are not putting a dumpster in my new driveway, I don't want those stones we laid disrupted.
> 
> ...


Lay another dumpster on some plywood or something. Driveway should be fine


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 18, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> They are not putting a dumpster in my new driveway, I don't want those stones we laid disrupted


Just make sure they don't deliver it on one of these.

*Ok, I know it's a mobile bridge/Dukes of hazard ramp, still funny to watch*


----------



## srh88 (Jan 18, 2017)

Awhile back I posted some pics of a log shed type thing I helped a friend build. I helped him frame it up with poplar and I did see brick work for him. Even chiseled out a sun in some left over blue stone I had. He just wrapped it up today and sent me a couple pics. Came out really cool. Not my accomplishment but pretty awesome build just for firewood and lumber


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 18, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I have a stihl chainsaw and a Husqvarna gas saw.. concrete saw. The Husqvarna runs like crazy. Got it after my Stihl took a shit. @420God I haven't forgot about you either man. Still down at the beach


Chainsaws are fun.


----------



## lokie (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 18, 2017)

fuck it I got woken up by a phone call at 630 reheating some lasagna from 2 days ago drinking molson dry(shoutout to @HoLE we gotta grab a beer soon m8, come do some work in my area please and thank you, maybe concert and beer?) 

going to see afterfunk in an hour or so, doesn't take long to get there and may grab a cab depending how high and drunk I get before 

so much musical love to be had tonight, 






I will be the guy in all black with a gold wristwatch


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 19, 2017)

Trimmed 2 plants and finished a birthday present finally


----------



## 420God (Jan 19, 2017)

Back to work today and I found this poor thing laying next to a deer. 
 

Authorities are coming to give it a proper disposal. 

Sorry for the sad post.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 19, 2017)

420God said:


> Back to work today and I found this poor thing laying next to a deer.
> View attachment 3879877
> 
> Authorities are coming to give it a proper disposal.
> ...


Why the blood, was it shot?


----------



## 420God (Jan 19, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Why the blood, was it shot?


I'm guessing it flew into traffic since it was only a few feet away from a dead deer.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 19, 2017)

420God said:


> I'm guessing it flew into traffic since it was only a few feet away from a dead deer.


Scavenging, ol Ben Franklin didn't like that about them; had it been up to him the turkey would be our national bird. Glad he had no say lol


----------



## 420God (Jan 19, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Scavenging, ol Ben Franklin didn't like that about them; had it been up to him the turkey would be our national bird. Glad he had no say lol


Not much else for them to eat when all the water is ice, they do prefer fish. I'm taking the deer back to the farm for other eagles to eat, I'll keep it far away from the road.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 19, 2017)

Good on you 420 - don't touch it, just call the fed's - they get pissy about that.

We had one with a fish a couple of years ago that was being chased by others (trying to take the fish) and he tried to shuck and jive through the power lines - - - He blew out the transformer fuse and slammed into our shop smoking.

Still had his fish though. : (


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 19, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Awhile back I posted some pics of a log shed type thing I helped a friend build. I helped him frame it up with poplar and I did see brick work for him. Even chiseled out a sun in some left over blue stone I had. He just wrapped it up today and sent me a couple pics. Came out really cool. Not my accomplishment but pretty awesome build just for firewood and lumber
> View attachment 3879407


Time for somebody to mulch some leaves.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 19, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Chainsaws are fun.
> 
> View attachment 3879414


Until one hits you in the head.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 19, 2017)

So far I has cleaned the house, rid the yard of puppy poo changed the ball joints on my truck, tinted the windows on a 98 Toyota Camry, and looked into remote control sex toys, I think Im taking the rest the day off, because its gonna start raining.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm not doing shit. My back has been bothering me bad since back in the summer. Feels like bone on bone.

Its raining. Me and my boy are playing resident evil 2 for ps1 on his ps2.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 19, 2017)

I been trying to relax today had another surgery on Monday and picked up the new puppy on Tuesday. He sure is making relaxing hard to do.


----------



## 420God (Jan 19, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I'm not doing shit. My back has been bothering me bad since back in the summer. Feels like bone on bone.
> 
> Its raining. Me and my boy are playing resident evil 2 for ps1 on his ps2.


Have you tried an inversion table? I was skeptical until I got one this summer. They're cheaper than a single visit to a chiropractor and really help.

This is the one I picked up ~~~> https://www.amazon.com/Innova-ITX9600-Heavy-Inversion-Therapy/dp/B003QCI4GG/ref=sr_1_3?s=exercise-and-fitness&ie=UTF8&qid=1484858814&sr=1-3&keywords=inversion+therapy+table

My back use to lock up about once a month after my motorcycle accident and I had to go to the doctor for the longest time. Haven't had to go once since I bought this.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 19, 2017)

Went shopping for deep trays big enough for 5 gal cloth pots. Hydro store had some that were very nice, but a bit pricey @ $7 each. 
Dollar store to the rescue!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 19, 2017)

420God said:


> Have you tried an inversion table? I was skeptical until I got one this summer. They're cheaper than a single visit to a chiropractor and really help.
> 
> This is the one I picked up ~~~> https://www.amazon.com/Innova-ITX9600-Heavy-Inversion-Therapy/dp/B003QCI4GG/ref=sr_1_3?s=exercise-and-fitness&ie=UTF8&qid=1484858814&sr=1-3&keywords=inversion+therapy+table
> 
> My back use to lock up about once a month after my motorcycle accident and I had to go to the doctor for the longest time. Haven't had to go once since I bought this.


I've been looking at them. Also the one where you lay on your back and put your legs over it and it oscillates.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 19, 2017)

420God said:


> Have you tried an inversion table? I was skeptical until I got one this summer. They're cheaper than a single visit to a chiropractor and really help.
> 
> This is the one I picked up ~~~> https://www.amazon.com/Innova-ITX9600-Heavy-Inversion-Therapy/dp/B003QCI4GG/ref=sr_1_3?s=exercise-and-fitness&ie=UTF8&qid=1484858814&sr=1-3&keywords=inversion+therapy+table
> 
> My back use to lock up about once a month after my motorcycle accident and I had to go to the doctor for the longest time. Haven't had to go once since I bought this.


They work great. Gives you a nice stretch just don't stay up side down to long as it can be bad for you


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 19, 2017)

I figured inversion works. Where my counter tops meet at a 90 I will put my hands and let my lower body go limp and it stretches the spine. Feels great so I figure being upside down works great.


----------



## 420God (Jan 19, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> They work great. Gives you a nice stretch just don't stay up side down to long as it can be bad for you


I use it for less than a minute any morning my back feels tight. First time I used it I got nauseated because I flipped back too fast, but it cracked my back all the way down and I felt instant relief.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 19, 2017)

420God said:


> I use it for less than a minute any morning my back feels tight. First time I used it I got nauseated because I flipped back too fast, but it cracked my back all the way down and I felt instant relief.


I hear you my brother has one and first time I used it it was weird being hung upside down like that. I hooked into it and flipped so fast i thought it was going to come crashing down on me


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 19, 2017)

I didn't do shit today..lol 
However I did get two visitors again last night


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 19, 2017)

Sign up for four classes and paid in cash on the spot.. There goes a few months of side hustling


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 19, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> I didn't do shit today..lol
> However I did get two visitors again last night View attachment 3880000


Rocky and Mrs Rocky?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 19, 2017)

I haven't had a cigarette for the last two days. First time in about 15 years. I am now _vaping_. You heard right, Durden is _vaping_. Got some strong, 2.4% ejuice that is tasty, and it really satisfies the cravings. I ran for 40 mins on the treadmill last night, and I could already feel a difference. Nothing is much different except my desire to grow a thick neckbeard and a new, intense yearning for cock. Wish me luck, I think some people will have to die before this process is complete...


----------



## srh88 (Jan 19, 2017)

Cut down some limbs and a tree on my property down here.. made good use of it. Partying with my elderly neighbors and the chick I been hanging out with


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 19, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Cut down some limbs and a tree on my property down here.. made good use of it. Partying with my elderly neighbors and the chick I been hanging out with View attachment 3880107


Hopefully that chick doesn't ruin any good sexual stuff that may happen between you and the elderly neighbors ......


----------



## srh88 (Jan 19, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Hopefully that chick doesn't ruin any good sexual stuff that may happen between you and the elderly neighbors ......


She's probably down for it lol


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 19, 2017)

srh88 said:


> She's probably down for it lol


Oh my ....a double,double sounds like a hamburger ,,but way better ....good luck ...I hope you get lots of sex from multiple partners with varying ages


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 19, 2017)

Doctor: "This is never easy to bring up for me but I have to. You smell like pot. A lot. I just want to make sure the baby is not around the smoke".

Me: turns bright red, mumbles, "huh? what? uh.....the baby doesn't smoke. I mean isn't around smoke, i mean..."


Fuck.


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 19, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Doctor: "This is never easy to bring up for me but I have to. You smell like pot. A lot. I just want to make sure the baby is not around the smoke".
> 
> Me: turns bright red, mumbles, "huh? what? uh.....the baby doesn't smoke. I mean isn't around smoke, i mean..."
> 
> ...


That Gerber Kush


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 19, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> That Gerber Kush


LOL!

Diaper OG


----------



## srh88 (Jan 19, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> That Gerber Kush





Bob Zmuda said:


> LOL!
> 
> Diaper OG


Does OG really stand for original Gerber..


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 19, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Doctor: "This is never easy to bring up for me but I have to. You smell like pot. A lot. I just want to make sure the baby is not around the smoke".
> 
> Me: turns bright red, mumbles, "huh? what? uh.....the baby doesn't smoke. I mean isn't around smoke, i mean..."
> 
> ...


When My boy was born a few months back I was going in the hospital smelling like a straight whore .....douching myself with sanitizer and cologne after smoking ,,,trying to cover the smell so the doctors wouldn't smell


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 19, 2017)

420God said:


> Back to work today and I found this poor thing laying next to a deer.
> View attachment 3879877
> 
> Authorities are coming to give it a proper disposal.
> ...


it knew what was happening tomorrow.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 19, 2017)

420God said:


> I'm guessing it flew into traffic since it was only a few feet away from a dead deer.


While it is sad that the eagle was killed, I can't help but take notice of the irony that the we humans get all worked up over certain animals dying and others, like the deer, we could give two shits less. In fact we're like fuck that deer so hard we'll eat that sum bitch.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 19, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Cut down some limbs and a tree on my property down here.. made good use of it. Partying with my elderly neighbors and the chick I been hanging out with View attachment 3880107


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 19, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> When My boy was born a few months back I was going in the hospital smelling like a straight whore .....douching myself with sanitizer and cologne after smoking ,,,trying to cover the smell so the doctors wouldn't smell


I did that!

I've been trimming a bunch lately. There is trim all over my garage floor and I was stepping on it.

It was my SHOES dammit.

At least im in a legal state.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 19, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I did that!
> 
> I've been trimming a bunch lately. There is trim all over my garage floor and I was stepping on it.
> 
> ...


Oh I thought you were smoking ....yeah trimming super dank before picking the kids up from school or going to a doc app is a no no bob ....don't worry I learned the same way .....years back picking my nephew up from school and I had to sign him out of his class ....I rush over to get him and first thing he says is ....uncle why is there a bunch of grass on your socks ..lol...rite in front of the fucking teacher ....obviously everyone who heard him say that looks down at my feet including me ......and there was literally pot leaves and bud trim all over stuck to my socks ....I just started tucking that shit and wiping at an incredible rate ......probably not the best reaction dusting trim off in a kindergarten class room ....lol....nothing ever came of it though ....that was before laws were lax here .....I'm laughing now ....so dumb .....


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 19, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Oh I thought you were smoking ....yeah trimming super dank before picking the kids up from school or going to a doc app is a no no bob ....don't worry I learned the same way .....years back picking my nephew up from school and I had to sign him out of his class ....I rush over to get him and first thing he says is ....uncle why is there a bunch of grass on your socks ..lol...rite in front of the fucking teacher ....obviously everyone who heard him say that looks down at my feet including me ......and there was literally pot leaves and bud trim all over stuck to my socks ....I just started tucking that shit and wiping at an incredible rate ......probably not the best reaction dusting trim off in a kindergarten class room ....lol....nothing ever came of it though ....that was before laws were lax here .....I'm laughing now ....so dumb .....


I'm dying over here!

I've been called on it so many times. 

I don't even smell it anymore. I try to cover it up but i swear it comes through my pores or something.

"Oh yeah. You ALWAYS reek like weed. I thought that was just like, common knowledge".- My brother in law.

fuck.

I also break up bong loads and no matter what I do my thumbs and index fingers permanently smell.


----------



## HippieSoul (Jan 19, 2017)

I woke up. Jerked off. Talked to this girl i'm dating not quite on fucking level. Smoked a dab. Took a shower. Listened to music. Went for a blunt cruise with friend. Took Dab. Played Guitar. Talked to girl im dating. About to take another dab and go to bed.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Lay another dumpster on some plywood or something. Driveway should be fine


Enabler


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 19, 2017)

Long day, but I got the garage ceiling ripped out to the I-beam. And Holy Fuck I can't believe I filled seven 55 gal. drum liners with old insulation. (I gently took out a tiny piece 1st looking for a company name stamp. Fiberglass and not asbestos so it was full speed ahead.)
 
Then I hauled everything over to the dumpster and jammed it the fuck in. I actually pulled yesterday's mattress back a foot or 2 to make more room. I get full use out of dumpsters .


Tomorrow my electrician buddy will turn the old light fixture in an electrical outlet for the incoming electric garage door. Then he will drill holes to run the new line into my horitcultural closet since he has an angle drill that I'd love to have but would hardly ever use.

It's nice to have friends with tools. He'll drill straight holes in 10 minutes what would take me an hour with a regular drill, and they wouldn't be straight.

5 rolls of insulation ready after that.
I guess I'm back in the groove.

But only because it's warm out lately. I just can't work in the cold anymore.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 20, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3880388


I'll bet you're just itching to get to that insulation install.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 20, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Cut down some limbs and a tree on my property down here.. made good use of it. Partying with my elderly neighbors and the chick I been hanging out with View attachment 3880107


So did you bone everyone at the bon fire last night dude ???


----------



## srh88 (Jan 20, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> So did you bone everyone at the bon fire last night dude ???


No elderly lovin'  sorry I let you down


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 20, 2017)

srh88 said:


> No elderly lovin'  sorry I let you down


Oldsters need love too


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 20, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> When My boy was born a few months back I was going in the hospital smelling like a straight whore .....douching myself with sanitizer and cologne after smoking ,,,trying to cover the smell so the doctors wouldn't smell


I did the same. In an illegal state.

A robe or smoking jacket works wonders for keeping the smell off your clothes.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 20, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I did the same. In an illegal state.
> 
> A robe or smoking jacket works wonders for keeping the smell off your clothes.


I want a smoking jacket. Not because i have kids to pick up from school or anything but simply to add a little class to my sessions.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 20, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I want a smoking jacket. Not because i have kids to pick up from school or anything but simply to add a little class to my sessions.








https://www.gentlemansemporium.com/store/004981.php?gclid=CP6tws-b0dECFQYdaQodvoYHIQ
only $130.00

More selections--->https://www.gentlemansemporium.com/search/?&category=Mens+Coats&type=Smoking Jackets


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 20, 2017)

srh88 said:


> No elderly lovin'  sorry I let you down


 Smh .....apology excepted ....but just know I will not except apologies or excuses for any future missed sexual opportunities with the elderly .....sorry if that sounds harsh but these are crucial life changing mistakes your making here .


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 20, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I did the same. In an illegal state.
> 
> A robe or smoking jacket works wonders for keeping the smell off your clothes.


Ya I have a designated smoking robe by my door at my house .....just because I don't smoke around my young boys and every night we take time to watch tv or play a game together and I don't want them to have to smell it ....I smoke ciggs ...I usually never toke until my boy is asleep already ...robes help a lot ......I use pot for sleep mainly anyways ....can't wait until I fully quit ciggs bro


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 20, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Ya I have a designated smoking robe by my door at my house .....just because I don't smoke around my young boys and every night we take time to watch tv or play a game together and I don't want them to have to smell it ....I smoke ciggs ...I usually never toke until my boy is asleep already ...robes help a lot ......I use pot for sleep mainly anyways ....can't wait until I fully quit ciggs bro


I quit smoking cigs over 4 years ago.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 20, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I quit smoking cigs over 4 years ago.


Good for you man .....I quit for a long ass time and then my moms passed away suddenly and I sparked back up that day and havnt been able to stop .....I smoke ultra light 72s and a pack lasts me 2 to 4 days ....so it's not a terrible habit ,,,I've slowed way down ....however I still feel like shit after I smoke ...but continue to do it


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 20, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Good for you man .....I quit for a long ass time and then my moms passed away suddenly and I sparked back up that day and havnt been able to stop .....I smoke ultra light 72s and a pack lasts me 2 to 4 days ....so it's not a terrible habit ,,,I've slowed way down ....however I still feel like shit after I smoke ...but continue to do it


One of the hardest things I ever done. I still crave one occasionally.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 20, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> can't wait until I fully quit ciggs bro





whitebb2727 said:


> I quit smoking cigs over 4 years ago.


I quit those damn things about 15 years ago & can't stand the smell of them now.
Glad I got that behind me finally


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 20, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I quit those damn things about 15 years ago & can't stand the smell of them now.
> Glad I got that behind me finally


I hate the smell of them also.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 20, 2017)

It's Friday ....I may actually get to relax finally ......just gotta deliver this mcdonalds to a sick friend and let the weekend/relaxation begin.....

WAHOOO!!!!
 
It's off there secret menu ....The McBuddle if anyone is interested


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> https://www.gentlemansemporium.com/store/004981.php?gclid=CP6tws-b0dECFQYdaQodvoYHIQ
> only $130.00
> 
> More selections--->https://www.gentlemansemporium.com/search/?&category=Mens+Coats&type=Smoking Jackets


Yeah cause THAT won't attract any attention 

One of my more creative moves was to lose an entire limb while trimming. Looked all over for it. Finally gave up figuring the dog snagged it. Forgot about it and went about my errands. Couldn't figure out why everyone was so interested in granny ass. 

Found out when I got home, sigh........ I guess you just don't reach over and pull a limb off some old women's ass these days.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 20, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah cause THAT won't attract any attention
> 
> One of my more creative moves was to lose an entire limb while trimming. Looked all over for it. Finally gave up figuring the dog snagged it. Forgot about it and went about my errands. Couldn't figure out why everyone was so interested in granny ass.
> 
> Found out when I got home, sigh........ I guess you just don't reach over and pull a limb off some old women's ass these days.


Lmao

I would have totally grabbed for you Annie ..people these days ...no consideration


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Lmao
> 
> I would have totally grabbed for you Annie ..people these days ...no consideration


Ikr! They would have won a branch of some decent stuff too! I would have pretended it was not mine. Thank you for your consideration!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 20, 2017)

Late start today. Electrician buddy wired in new box and ran my new (yellow romex) 12-2 line into the horiticuItural area. Didn't connect to my bank of outlets, can't start up room until we're done here anyway.
  
Then I picked up 6 more 2x1's for trim after I realized I didn't have enough for the edge border. Hopefully 16 is enough. Depends if I have to cut the 4x8 sheets in half or not to prevent waffling on edges.

Finish over the weekend maybe. Or real close.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 20, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Late start today. Electrician buddy wired in new box and ran my new (yellow romex) 12-2 line into the horiticuItural area. Didn't connect to my bank of outlets, can't start up room until we're done here anyway.
> View attachment 3880953 View attachment 3880954
> Then I picked up 6 more 2x1's for trim after I realized I didn't have enough for the edge border. Hopefully 16 is enough. Depends if I have to cut the 4x8 sheets in half or not to prevent waffling on edges.
> 
> Finish over the weekend maybe. Or real close.


you make me really not want to say what I did today... 

here it goes! I got my blood taken(about 15min) and walked around in shops looking at records clothes and books *so exciting* then I grabbed a coffee and did more looking in stores before coming home cooking and opening a beer, 

I also ran into an old friend and talked on the phone to another about his gf leaving him when he asked her to marry him. I couldn't stop laughing at it which now I feel kinda bad but I would be a liar to say it didn't just make me chuckle. 

I'll probably kill a bunch of beer and if I feel frisky some whiskey. 

so what did I accomplish?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 20, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> you make me really not want to say what I did today...
> 
> here it goes! I got my blood taken(about 15min) and walked around in shops looking at records clothes and books *so exciting* then I grabbed a coffee and did more looking in stores before coming home cooking and opening a beer,
> 
> ...


Some electrical work and trim painting less than me, and I didn't do the electrical work. Lol.

I had to wait for my electrician to sleep 4 hrs. after he worked midnight to 8 at my old factory or I would have done a little more.

One day a week I work slow for retirement practice.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 20, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Some electrical work and trim painting less than me, and I didn't do the electrical work. Lol.
> 
> I had to wait for my electrician to sleep 4 hrs. after he worked midnight to 8 at my old factory or I would have done a little more.
> 
> One day a week I work slow for retirement practice.


you are one modest fellow, that I must admit.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 20, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> you are one modest fellow, that I must admit.


Lol. I quietly live large.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 20, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol. I quietly live large.


It's the only way....


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 20, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol. I quietly live large.


Shit, I'm waaay too old for this....I think I love you


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 20, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Late start today. Electrician buddy wired in new box and ran my new (yellow romex) 12-2 line into the horiticuItural area. Didn't connect to my bank of outlets, can't start up room until we're done here anyway.
> View attachment 3880953 View attachment 3880954
> Then I picked up 6 more 2x1's for trim after I realized I didn't have enough for the edge border. Hopefully 16 is enough. Depends if I have to cut the 4x8 sheets in half or not to prevent waffling on edges.
> 
> Finish over the weekend maybe. Or real close.


Nice bro!
What strain you gonna rock in there?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 20, 2017)

I dumped my compost barrel on the garden then covered the compost with dirt from my recycle pile. It felt good to get dirty.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 20, 2017)

One more row and im done.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 20, 2017)

Hmmmmm. What did I accomplish today? I got into a fight with the wife. A good one. Really our first real fight in almost 6 years of marriage. So it was bound to happen. Culture clash, on the best way to deal with a strong willed 4 year old. I lost of course. But think it was a good thing nonetheless. Also by fight I mean verbal altercation. Obviously my wife would crouching tiger hidden dragon me and I'd die. Anywho, I don't want to blame it all on Donald Trump but he certainly didn't help. 

@tyler.durden good on you man. I quit cigarettes Aug 20th using a vape with 24mg juice too. I feel like a douche too, but my clothes don't stink and my insurance is cheaper. Atleast until it gets taken away. 

@Jimmyjonestoo that looks even better than I thought it would, and I thought it would look good. 

@tangerinegreen555 you are a fucking workhorse. And I still think what I said about that weather before. 

@everybodyelse who I can't remember what I wanted to comment on but there was more.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 21, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah cause THAT won't attract any attention
> 
> One of my more creative moves was to lose an entire limb while trimming. Looked all over for it. Finally gave up figuring the dog snagged it. Forgot about it and went about my errands. Couldn't figure out why everyone was so interested in granny ass.
> 
> Found out when I got home, sigh........ I guess you just don't reach over and pull a limb off some old women's ass these days.


I got bags of weed I made up for friends that got misplaced. I've searched the house and can't find them. I must have hidden them well. Lol.


----------



## Nugachino (Jan 21, 2017)

I added a few more veggie seeds to the garden. And my collection. Chucked in some brusselsprouts, grosse lisse tomatoes and some fordhook giant silverbeets.

What I bought was some berlotti beans, eggplant, squash and roma tomatoes. All in seed form. Trying to get my collection back up to what it was. That way when I move next. I can quickly get a decent veggie garden set up.

I honestly prefer home produce over shop bought. It's more rewarding than watching your cash go to over priced everything.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 21, 2017)

I thought about making a bagel, I didn't accomplish making it because 

Cream cheese or butter? These are the questions that keep me up at night


----------



## 420God (Jan 21, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I thought about making a bagel, I didn't accomplish making it because
> 
> Cream cheese or butter? These are the questions that keep me up at night


What kind of bagel?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 21, 2017)

420God said:


> What kind of bagel?


Jalapeno and cheddar, it ia the only kind I get lately. 

Im thinking cream cheese and hot pepper jelly would be the best option.


----------



## 420God (Jan 21, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Jalapeno and cheddar, it ia the only kind I get lately.
> 
> Im thinking cream cheese and hot pepper jelly would be the best option.


That sounds delicious! Love jalapeno!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 21, 2017)

420God said:


> That sounds delicious! Love jalapeno!


Jalapeno is really one of the best peppers

The equivalent of a green pepper imo but much more flavourful


----------



## srh88 (Jan 21, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Jalapeno and cheddar, it ia the only kind I get lately.
> 
> Im thinking cream cheese and hot pepper jelly would be the best option.


Dude without a doubt.. cream cheese


----------



## srh88 (Jan 21, 2017)

Came home this morning because someone I've been bothering about a garage called me up. It's a garage with an apartment on top of it.. tiny apartment but it's a deal. Really just want it for my work trucks and extra material so I'm not trying up my driveway and garage. Figure I can use the apartment as an office or a hang out spot lol. If I get done work on a Friday and feel like cracking a beer I got a little hangout I guess. Only 700 a month so it's a deal. Gotta feed some thirsty plants and clean up a bit then head over and sign some paperwork


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 21, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Nice bro!
> What strain you gonna rock in there?


I'm thinking some GG#4


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 21, 2017)

I got the insulation up.

except where the flex hose that connects to the inline fan, will do that later .


When I installed that fan, I just holed out a 1/2 a piece of 1/2" plywood and screwed to the joists (was in a hurry). Will make it pretty this time. I exhaust into garage, going to build a box around fan on ceiling this time, the cardboard box I had there just isn't me. Lol.
I'll find something to do with the old plywood piece.

Now, I could go post in the 'what I should be doing' thread, but it's 67° here and fuck it. I'm sitting outside and burning one.

Start cutting and fitting ceiling panels tomorrow. Time is on my side.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 21, 2017)

Oh, by the way, this is the greatest staple gun I ever used. A parting gift from work when I retired. German built, lightweight, quiet, small and super fast.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 21, 2017)

Currently


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 21, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I got the insulation up.
> View attachment 3881527
> except where the flex hose that connects to the inline fan, will do that later .
> View attachment 3881534
> ...


Last pic looks just like a glory hole.

I mean, l _imagine_ that's what a glory hole looks like.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 21, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Last pic looks just like a glory hole.
> 
> I mean, l _imagine_ that's what a glory hole looks like.


It's not a true glory hole until somebody most glorious is behind it.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Indacouch (Jan 21, 2017)

Lmao ^^^


----------



## srh88 (Jan 21, 2017)

Got the garage. The upstairs apartment is tiny. Definitely going to be my drinking/smoking area. Grabbed a TV.. a futon.. another ps4 and my brought over some shit from my house I'm tired of looking at. Gonna grab some beer and a pizza and put this futon together and probably crash there for the night. It's pretty cool. It's like a fort with a kitchen and bathroom lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 21, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Got the garage. The upstairs apartment is tiny. Definitely going to be my drinking/smoking area. Grabbed a TV.. a futon.. another ps4 and my brought over some shit from my house I'm tired of looking at. Gonna grab some beer and a pizza and put this futon together and probably crash there for the night. *It's pretty cool. It's like a fort with a kitchen and bathroom lol*


LOL, my man. It's all in the perspective lol


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 21, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> It's not a true glory hole until somebody most glorious is behind it.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 21, 2017)

And cleaning out a 6" inline fan with a can of air and a swiffer cloth sucks balls.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 21, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, my man. It's all in the perspective lol


Lol I like it. I would of payed 700 just for the garage.. the upstairs is a bonus lol. Tomorrow I might go get one of those fake fireplaces.. oh man I'll be smokin in style then! Figure might as well make it a cool little spot. If I'm tired as fuck or have down time between jobs I can just catch a nap up here. I like it. Also gives friends a place to crash if they are in need


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 21, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Jalapeno and cheddar, it ia the only kind I get lately.
> 
> Im thinking cream cheese and *hot pepper jelly* would be the best option.


Always.



Some other good options:


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 21, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Lol I like it. I would of payed 700 just for the garage.. the upstairs is a bonus lol. Tomorrow I might go get one of those fake fireplaces.. oh man I'll be smokin in style then! Figure might as well make it a cool little spot. If I'm tired as fuck or have down time between jobs I can just catch a nap up here. I like it. Also gives friends a place to crash if they are in need


Yes! One of those Amish fake fireplaces, too cool


----------



## srh88 (Jan 21, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Yes! One of those Amish fake fireplaces, too cool


exactly.. im liking this little place though. kinda cozy in a way. i went and got one of those clear tv things.. the antenna thing. got 60 channels lol. so i dont have to blow money on cable here and i already had a wireless router thing for my work truck so i got internet. the dude who im renting this garage off of told me i could rent it this out myself if i really wanted to but im keeping it. gonna be my hide out


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 21, 2017)

srh88 said:


> exactly.. im liking this little place though. kinda cozy in a way. i went and got one of those clear tv things.. the antenna thing. got 60 channels lol. so i dont have to blow money on cable here and i already had a wireless router thing for my work truck so i got internet. the dude who im renting this garage off of told me i could rent it this out myself if i really wanted to but im keeping it. gonna be my hide out


Lucky ....you have a hide out


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm guna BBQ some steak today ...thanks to a recent display of meat porn by @Gary Goodson ...I've been craving a perfectly cooked steak ever since....I'm thinking steak asparagus and potatoes with some of the wife's cheddar biscuits ....gotta make a milk run then I'm good to start


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 21, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I got bags of weed I made up for friends that got misplaced. I've searched the house and can't find them. I must have hidden them well. Lol.


Yeah that damn safe place! So safe you never find it for years!!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 21, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I got bags of weed I made up for friends that got misplaced. I've searched the house and can't find them. I must have hidden them well. Lol.


And some day, you'll find them and go "WTF!". Two months ago I found equivalent to a fifth (750ml) green dragon extract; had to think for a bit and recalled I made it 2.5 yrs ago. Still has decent potency too lol


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 21, 2017)

Getting close ......


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 21, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3881808
> Getting close ......


Please, just trim the crispy fat, gristle, and blackened ends and send them on some dry ice.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 21, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3881808
> Getting close ......


It's done, take it off


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 21, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> It's done, take it off


Yep it was perfect ...I pulled it rite after the pic .......now I'm having a smoke and can barely walk ....delicious


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 21, 2017)

I made this..lol 
 Top feed/ water culture


----------



## srh88 (Jan 21, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> I made this..lolView attachment 3881898
> View attachment 3881897 View attachment 3881896Top feed/ water culture


lol good use of a tool case. more progress and i might try something similar with all my empty milwalkee cases


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 22, 2017)

Well it's 1:21am and windy as fuck raining and a thunder storm ....I heard my wife's phone ring and that's never good this late ......long story short ,,,it was her mom saying her fence fell over in the wind and the neighbors big ass dogs are all up in her yard and the fence is now beating the new siding on her house ......so guess who got to get outta bed and come fix this huge cluster fuck ????? Any guesses



For those of you who guessed reddan1981 that's wrong ...first off he has no testicles and his dad won't allow him out of the hot tub for some strange reason ...



For those of you who guessed me ...that's correct because I have testicles and that's a must for fixing fences in a brutal storm ....



Seriously though it took me over a fucking hour to brace this fence back up ....it's a 7 foot fence and about 40 feet of it was down .....thankfully the neighbor dude helped and I had some lumber at my house ....so it's done but what a cluster fuck ....so much for BBQ and a good nights rest .....well I'm guna go get dry take a Vicodin for the first time in forever and smoke a doobie before I go back to sleep ......good night guys ---Inda


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 22, 2017)

^^ fukin' stand up son-in-law is what


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 22, 2017)

I didn't even make it home last night  

Ive been laying here for an hour debating to leave now or wait and get breakfast. .

Oh I ended up very drunk and high and home seemed like work. 

I did not accomplish a thing


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Jan 22, 2017)

A shitty Monday morning of work


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 22, 2017)

DrUgZrBaD said:


> A shitty Monday morning of work


It's Sunday morning, tmo will be the shitty Monday


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 22, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> It's Sunday morning, tmo will be the shitty Monday


I was thinking the same thing but decided to leave it alone.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jan 22, 2017)

I made fuckin awesome flappen jacken hooten for breakfast


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 22, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I was thinking the same thing but decided to leave it alone.


Could be in the southern hemisphere...


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 22, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Could be in the southern hemisphere...


Yeah but I'm not lol


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 22, 2017)

Taught the puppy to sit toady and posted a video to the movie scene thread that might make @StonedFarmer puke sorry man


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 22, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> Taught the puppy to sit toady and posted a video to the movie scene thread that might make @StonedFarmer puke sorry man


I will investigate this video as soon as possible.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 22, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I will investigate this video as soon as possible.


I posted it in the new thread about movie scenes you might not want to watch man


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 22, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> I posted it in the new thread about movie scenes you might not want to watch man


I is sad now


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 22, 2017)

Making more bubble so i can squish it when dry. Lovin my new 20gal wash machine.
 
I still gotta dial in how to shake the very last 20gal - 25micron bag easier. That part is fucking killing me


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 22, 2017)

I am falling in love with my baby moms sister. 

I have to confess that before the inevitable ahit storm to come in the next few weeks. 

Can handle her liqour(tick)
She has pets(tick) 
She is mildly attractive (tick) 
Has serious mental and addiction issues(quad tick) 
Hates my taste in music(tick)
Doesn't know I am going to fall in love for those reasons(NO, she called me an emotional wreck) 

@Gary Goodson she pulled a goodson and shook her head at me  

It's all gravy till you fall inlove for all the wrong reasons. 

I think it's more a happy feeling not love 

Im not sure. 

Troll_face.jpg


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 22, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I am falling in love with my baby moms sister.
> 
> I have to confess that before the inevitable ahit storm to come in the next few weeks.
> 
> ...


This "happy feeling" you are experiencing, sure sounds like it could really complicate your life even more bro. Sounds crazy!

But then again, the penis sure does a good job of complicating a dudes life regardless.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 22, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> This "happy feeling" you are experiencing, sure sounds like it could really complicate your life even more bro. Sounds crazy!
> 
> But then again, the penis sure does a good job of complicating a dudes life.


It happens all the time and then my heart gets crushed. 

I get all feelsy and weak hearted very easy. I pretend to be hateful and full of spite but I am a big softy ^.^


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 22, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I was thinking the same thing but decided to leave it alone.


Same ....I figured fuck it .


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Jan 22, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Same ....I figured fuck it .


Well, it was Sunday morning when i posted it, sure ill sleep a bit.

Mondays still worse tho9ugh


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 22, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Making more bubble so i can squish it when dry. Lovin my new 20gal wash machine.
> View attachment 3882353
> I still gotta dial in how to shake the very last 20gal - 25micron bag easier. That part is fucking killing me
> View attachment 3882354
> View attachment 3882355


Fuck I have pounds of sugar trim to run and 1 set of 5 gallon bags. That 20 gal. washing machine is sounding better and better.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 22, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Fuck I have pounds of sugar trim to run and 1 set of 5 gallon bags. That 20 gal. washing machine is sounding better and better.


I've gone through 4 - 5gal machines through the years. I used to run 200g's at a time. Stopped making it when bubble didn't sell and everyone wanted the trim to blast.
800-1000g's per run with the 20 gal machine 
Only problem is that last bag.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 22, 2017)

Tv hung. Wires hidden. I'm pretty happy with the turn out. Hopefully finish the greenhouse tomorrow.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 22, 2017)

I accomplished filing my taxes today. Probably the earliest I've ever done them. Still don't comprehend why the gov't doesn't have to pay me interest on the money that they steal from me throughout the year but whatevs.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 22, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I accomplished filing my taxes today. Probably the earliest I've ever done them. Still don't comprehend why the gov't doesn't have to pay me interest on the money that they steal from me throughout the year but whatevs.


I found out (the hard way) that there's some kind of unknown law that you have to have 90% of your tax already paid by April 15th or you owe penalty money.

They get ordinary people coming and going while the Trumps of the world pay nothing and brag about it.

Fuckin' Murica. Fair as fuck.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 22, 2017)

I got most of the garage ceiling up. Got a buddy to help, he's older than me but he's like the Energizer Bunny.

It's hard to hold sheets up square by yourself, even with 3rd hand jacks.


I can finish by myself tomorrow, just have to scab in a couple 2x4 pieces to make a box for the inline fan. And put up the seam trim pieces.



Then I put the GB-Atlanta game on expecting a 27-27 tie or something close, but it was 37-7.

Obviously I didn't miss much other than a slaughter.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 22, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I got most of the garage ceiling up. Got a buddy to help, he's older than me but he's like the Energizer Bunny.
> 
> It's hard to hold sheets up square by yourself, even with 3rd hand jacks.
> View attachment 3882501
> ...


it was a let down lol.. i was hoping to see green bay make it to the super bowl.. but atlanta earned it. they played a seriously good game


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 22, 2017)

srh88 said:


> it was a let down lol.. i was hoping to see green bay make it to the super bowl.. but atlanta earned it. they played a seriously good game


If only Pittsburgh can do the same..

Fucking Patriots


----------



## srh88 (Jan 22, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> If only Pittsburgh can do the same..
> 
> Fucking Patriots


thatd be great.. steelers falcons would be a good game to watch. but after seeing the falcons today i think theyd give the patriots a good run


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 22, 2017)

I really need Pittsburgh to lose.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 23, 2017)

Just a chill day for me ....gotta fix some stuff at my own house the wind damaged yesterday ......and then I'm guna start playing around with pressing some mix match cookies I have thanks to @Aeroknow ....plus my patients have been asking if I'd do it so I'm guna give it a go .....expect lots of PMs Aeroknow ....
Some lil sample cookies I don't mind losing if I fuck up this process ......just like anything else gotta learn the technique ....my sister who has cerebral palsy is excited to see me doing this because she knows there will be sampling involved for sure ........she's older than me ,,,infact the oldest of my siblings and I am her legal guardian because moms passed several years back ...most precious person in the world and more responsible than people with a lot less hardships ....she's an awesome person and a very good aunt to my boys ....of course I spoil the hell out of her obviously ....she's got 11 different strains atm ...all super dank plus edibles,hash,and some goo a buddy pressed for her ...oh and tincture for her tea .....wouldn't trade her for the world .........every time I start feeling sorry for myself I look at her and realize I don't have shit to complain about ...shes such a happy person and has achieved all she has and does with her physical handicap/limitations ...I'm glad to have these years with her and I'm glad I'm in a spot where I was able to build her a very nice appartment ,bathroom,and laundry room she deserves it .....it's connected to my main house so I can check on her and she can come in the main house super easy ......to be honest I like sneaking off to her place to smoke and watch her huge TV .....it's nicer than my house lol ......didn't accomplish much today but I did realize how grateful I am to be able to take care of my family ....and how grateful I am just to have em ............now off to go pack a bowl with my sis ...lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 23, 2017)

srh88 said:


> thatd be great.. steelers falcons would be a good game to watch. but after seeing the falcons today i think theyd give the patriots a good run



New England can suck a bag of dicks. Nobody likes them except the people who live up there.

I am an Atlanta Falcons fan for the Sooper. Somebody different for a change.

(Take an air pressure meter with you, Atlanta! And watch for mysterious camera spies at practice.)


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 23, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I really need Pittsburgh to lose.



Boooooooooooooooo


----------



## 420God (Jan 23, 2017)

I started hitting the weights this morning. My warmup for spring.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 23, 2017)

420God said:


> I started hitting the weights this morning. My warmup for spring.


Just don't use any equipment to feed the cattle ....you'll be buff by the end of the day ....or dead


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 23, 2017)

Everything looking good on our property thankfully .....people have been dumping garbage on this piece of land lately ......I plan on making fertilizer if I catch em .


----------



## 420God (Jan 23, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3883036
> Everything looking good on our property thankfully .....people have been dumping garbage on this piece of land lately ......I plan on making fertilizer if I catch em .


It's so green!


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 23, 2017)

Beautiful


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 23, 2017)

420God said:


> It's so green!


Finally getting the water we need here so it's looking good so far ....and I'm glad we put a new ditch in as well last summer because the old one would have been gone with this rain ....it was eroding really bad and it has my access road next to it ..so as I'm sure you know , once a ditch starts to crumble it doesn't take long for the road on top of it to start disappearing as well ....but I'm happy i spent the time and money on the new ditch/road it's handling all this water better than it ever has .....It was getting old constantly repairing it the last 10 years ,plus my road finally sunk while irrigating last summer so I just said fuck it and replaced it ......glad I did now


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 23, 2017)

I had an ecstatic day, saw a movie, got turnes away for my ID, came home anx she passed out on my couch like a boss. 

I need a nap as well. 

I have so many feelings in me it makes me want to puke. 

Love to you all


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 23, 2017)

I. Really need a nap soon, I have to go see someone for a hefty amount of cash. 

Wish me luck, I gotta weigh out packs and try and nap for 35min. 

i just need 20min I think. Fux


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 23, 2017)

Oh I bought a "wallet" for the girl I lurve

Michael kors

Sheliked it 

Im a bitch for women eh 

Imma make this chop quick. 35 min walk 

2400 dollars plus travel fee of 150 

Travel fee in effect bececause I am drunk and do not wamt to leave. 

Told him any later then 6pm hes paying me another 100. I want to come home and cuddles

Im such a dweeb


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 23, 2017)

Finished trimming (garage). Still have to polyurethane the new ceiling but that's duck soup.
 
I made a 2 sided box for inline fan, set it up on screws for quick removal for service.
 
I made a screw in panel for the fan up underneath out of the white 1/2" plywood that was previously there. You can take the whole panel out to run a new 6" flex hose as necessary.
 
Now you can't see it when you enter garage. You can hear it and smell it though, as usual.

Definitely a hair more discreet.

I can live with it. 

Lots of work left here. (always)


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 23, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> New England can suck a *bag of dicks*. Nobody likes them except the people who live up there.
> 
> I am an Atlanta Falcons fan for the Sooper. Somebody different for a change.
> 
> (Take an air pressure meter with you, Atlanta! And watch for mysterious camera spies at practice.)


Public Service Message
I have learned that pau is slang for dick in portuguese. If you say, "eu gosto de pão" (which means I like bread), and you pronounce that as pau suddenly you like dick! My new daughter in law says I'm going to be very popular in Brazil.

Edit: Forgot to add, "Saco de paus" is sack of dicks in portuguese, you're welcome.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 23, 2017)

Ugh I was late  crazy ass shit

Nig saves me a slice of pizza so I chopped 25 off his charge. 

Life is too good to do anything else. 

Im going to cuddle so hard when I get home. Cab ride is 5 min or 10dollars so yay

Fuck the haters


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 23, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Public Service Message
> I have learned that pau is slang for dick in portuguese. If you say, "eu gosto de pão" (which means I like bread), and you pronounce that as pau suddenly you like dick! My new daughter in law says I'm going to be very popular in Brazil.
> 
> Edit: Forgot to add, "Saco de paus" is sack of dicks in portuguese, you're welcome.


I'm Portuguese ,,,but grandma never taught me that ....she'd always yell at me in Portuguese ,,especially when my BB gun was involved ....I'm sure she probably called me a sack a dicks at some point ....


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 23, 2017)

Captain rob a hoe.

Im waiting for my cab out from the CC and it isnt good for looks. They get robbed often so cops be rolling by.

7 days till I am actually allowed ouy.

Fuck the cops too

I aint holding up no stores

Copped a streetcar away and I will walk. Tjat was a bait scene. I dont dress non killa enough


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 23, 2017)

Oh and I just picked my boy up from school ...as soon as I got there he was yelling in joy about how I owed him money and or Pokemon cards because he got to the top of the good behavior chart at school.....so I forgot my wallet and figured I'd have a lil fun and pretend I forgot our deal about paying him ....so I pull up to the house and his face dropped ..lol..(poor guy)....He says dad this isn't walgreens in a very sad quiet voice .......long story short ..I had him going on and on telling me about our agreement ,which was cute as hell because he was so passionate about trying to make me remember ....so then I told him just joking I remember I just had to get my wallet buddy ..........well in a split second he went from sad/concerned to overwhelmingly happy and during this switch of feelings he jumped and swing his arms as hard as he could ......and I took one of the hardest shots to my testicles from his swinging fist that I can remember .....dropped me to my knees ....so I'm off to buy more fucking Pokemon cards with a limp and one testicle still intact ......guess that's what I get for fucking with his emotions


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 23, 2017)

I am mak8ng bank.

I just got another text for the same zaps

2300 to this nigga cuz he frequent qith the cash flow.

Apotted but I get last weeks money. I need some coke and to drive to this one.

Loves fam

Sf is going hard on the game


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 23, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Oh and I just picked my boy up from school ...as soon as I got there he was yelling in joy about how I owed him money and or Pokemon cards because he got to the top of the good behavior chart at school.....so I forgot my wallet and figured I'd have a lil fun and pretend I forgot our deal about paying him ....so I pull up to the house and his face dropped ..lol..(poor guy)....He says dad this isn't walgreens in a very sad quiet voice .......long story short ..I had him going on and on telling me about our agreement ,which was cute as hell because he was so passionate about trying to make me remember ....so then I told him just joking I remember I just had to get my wallet buddy ..........well in a split second he went from sad/concerned to overwhelmingly happy and during this switch of feelings he jumped and swing his arms as hard as he could ......and I took one of the hardest shots to my testicles from his swinging fist that I can remember .....dropped me to my knees ....so I'm off to buy more fucking Pokemon cards with a limp and one testicle still intact ......guess that's what I get for fucking with his emotions


Karma, it's a bitch


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 23, 2017)

Man, I remember those 'Outta the Blue" nut shots.
They leave you gasping for O2 no?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 23, 2017)

Had to go two states over for a VA compensation and pension exam. Sub contracted to a sub contracted doctor.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 23, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Public Service Message
> I have learned that pau is slang for dick in portuguese. If you say, "eu gosto de pão" (which means I like bread), and you pronounce that as pau suddenly you like dick! My new daughter in law says I'm going to be very popular in Brazil.
> 
> Edit: Forgot to add, "Saco de paus" is sack of dicks in portuguese, you're welcome.


Just for everyone wondering especially gary fuck her right in the pussy translates to Portuguese as 
"Foda-se ela direita na buceta"


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 23, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Had to go two states over for a VA compensation and pension exam. Sub contracted to a sub contracted doctor.


Get used to it - I saw 5 different Sub-Doc's before mine was over but tbh I like them better than the VA doc's for the compensation "Evaluation", I think they are a bit more compassionate and favor the Vet's position rather than to just give you the bare minimum.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 23, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Get used to it - I saw 5 different Sub-Doc's before mine was over but tbh I like them better than the VA doc's for the compensation "Evaluation", I think they are a bit more compassionate and favor the Vet's position rather than to just give you the bare minimum.


Yea. I got two more a couple hundred miles away.

This one seemed nice. She was kind of snoody at first. Then when she examined me and realized that I got real problems she acted different.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 24, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Man, I remember those 'Outta the Blue" nut shots.
> They leave you gasping for O2 no?


It literally dropped me to my knees and made my stomach hurt ...like C2G said karma is a bitch and she paid me a visit in that deal ..


Guna smoke some banana I've had on a long cure and get some sleep .....smells really good and it was pretty potent when I was smoking it while doing my final trim ....the people I grow for seem to love it ...I just havnt smoked much of it yet myself ....if I went off smell alone it would be a winner for sure ....good night guys and gals .....il take a huge rip for each one of you and report back tomorrow morning ....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 24, 2017)

Emergency day today .
Wife freaks out that she has a low tire alarm and has to go somewhere.
 
All 4 tires were 30 PSI, should be 32, put in 35 with portable cigarette lighter pump and rode around till alarm cleared.

Then I get a call from the other house asking if I'm working on the back porch light? (at 7 AM? are you kidding?)

 
Got on ladder to see behind light. The cross bracket sheared off. Came with light...a nice $250 decorative LED with a cheap ass mounting cross bracket.
 
So I got another bracket and put it back together, and then realized it bent when it banged against the brick. (40 MPH wind gusts last night.)
 

  
Bent and banged up, I called the electrical supply place where it came from. They said they'll trade the broken bracket for a new fixture and file a warranty claim. (I won't be using their included bracket!)

Now I'm 6 hrs. behind on polyurethaning new garage ceiling. WTF?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jan 24, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Public Service Message
> I have learned that pau is slang for dick in portuguese. If you say, "eu gosto de pão" (which means I like bread), and you pronounce that as pau suddenly you like dick! My new daughter in law says I'm going to be very popular in Brazil.
> 
> Edit: Forgot to add, "Saco de paus" is sack of dicks in portuguese, you're welcome.


ahhh, that would explain Pau Gasol's general pissy-face.
I sit and wonder if "gasol" is loosely translated to "n'balls"
that would make the world a better place.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 24, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Emergency day today .
> Wife freaks out that she has a low tire alarm and has to go somewhere.
> View attachment 3884011
> All 4 tires were 30 PSI, should be 32, put in 35 with portable cigarette lighter pump and rode around till alarm cleared.
> ...


i like the header you did above the door.. looks real nice. sorry bout the lights, you should probably change out the other bracket before that one snaps too


----------



## dangledo (Jan 24, 2017)

if anyone plans to get a salt slab for cooking on, go with reputable source.. they are NOT all cut the same, which i though a block of salt is a block of salt. long story short, once it hit the grill after slowly bringing up to heat, it basically exploded into table salt.... 15 pounds of table salt. 

local company actually has them custom cut to order, seasons, and guarantees them. at about 3x the cost. although they wont start getting them again until spring so i ordered a half moon cast iron plate for blackening on the grill, which is what i am really after.




made a quick batch of hash chocolates. throw a couple in hot milk for some mint hot chocolate


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 24, 2017)

I made a new sig...


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 25, 2017)

I accomplished only being 10 min late for work  I'm never late..

That is all so far..


----------



## srh88 (Jan 25, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I accomplished only being 10 min late for work  I'm never late..
> 
> That is all so far..


I'm at a job waiting for the sun to come up. I'm early lol.. gotta dig outside an office and replace a pipe. Got me a ditch witch to play with today


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 25, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I'm at a job waiting for the sun to come up. I'm early lol.. gotta dig outside an office and replace a pipe. Got me a ditch witch to play with today


Yeah your a lil early. Lol and sounds like u have a fun day ahead  better that just having a shovel..


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 25, 2017)

I spent the last two days shoveling snow, ok, one day shoveling, the next recuperating.
The point, two days without TV or Internet made the world a much calmer/saner place.

I did miss you guys though.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 25, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I'm at a job waiting for the sun to come up. I'm early lol.. gotta dig outside an office and replace a pipe. Got me a ditch witch to play with today


Sell me a french drain!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 25, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Sell me a french drain!


Ugh i need to put one in too. If we get too much rain it sits on the driveway(gravel) and makes it's way into the basement.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 25, 2017)

@tangerinegreen555 ...you jinxed me brother,you totally jinxed me ....just kidding,but as soon as my wife told me last night I thought about your post.....so from here on out nobody post about car issues .


Shits contagious


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 25, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I'm at a job waiting for the sun to come up. I'm early lol.. gotta dig outside an office and replace a pipe. Got me a ditch witch to play with today


Isn't that a secret code for a hooker who prefers dirty construction workers or long haul truckers ....or do you mean the actual ditch digging tool ......either way you'll have a great time I'm sure ....






Just remember to use Propper protection for either of the above situations ..............lucky ,you have all the cool shit .

Hideouts,ditch witches,elderly neighbors who like to chill .....and a chick on the side


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 25, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> @tangerinegreen555 ...you jinxed me brother,you totally jinxed me ....just kidding,but as soon as my wife told me last night I thought about your post.....so from here on out nobody post about car issues .
> 
> 
> Shits contagious View attachment 3884721


Holy shit! I wish our car went 140.


Not really, I just like the speedometer.

Someday when my projects are done, I'm buying a 15 year old Vette convertible, I've denied myself too long.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 25, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Holy shit! I wish our car went 140.
> 
> 
> Not really, I just like the speedometer.
> ...


I had a convertible in H/S (69 Cutlass) and never gave it a second thought.
Then our son flipped his T top Camaro & we learned all about TBI, plastic surgery, multiple broken bones, skin grafts etc.

A lid is a good thing.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 25, 2017)

Still digging.. in a t shirt.. even seen some bees flying around and it's the end of January. Almost 60 out here. This weather is fucked


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 25, 2017)

those TPMS sensors are a PITA.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 25, 2017)

Got the garage ceiling polyurethaned, 1st coat. Really stinks in here like chemicals. And this gives me a fabulous idea the next time inline fan exhaust is stinking it up in here late in flower.

A coat of poly every couple days, till the stink goes away. Could be 25 coats by this time next year .

 

That's actually a brilliant idea. 

Or am I high on fumes?


----------



## throwdo (Jan 25, 2017)

Got some sleep witch is rare with me


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 25, 2017)

I ordered Chinese food, put pintos on, and soon I'll be going to the dog park to fall asleep under a tree....it's a tough/busy life at times....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 25, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> I ordered Chinese food, put pintos on, and soon I'll be going to the dog park to fall asleep under a tree....it's a tough/busy life at times....
> 
> View attachment 3884889


Hey, soaking beans is Alotta work.
Hope you'll be ok.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 25, 2017)

Oh Mary I'll miss you.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 25, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Oh Mary I'll miss you.


I know, I heard a few hours ago.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 25, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I had a convertible in H/S (69 Cutlass) and never gave it a second thought.
> Then our son flipped his T top Camaro & we learned all about TBI, plastic surgery, multiple broken bones, skin grafts etc.
> 
> A lid is a good thing.


 
My only convertible is this classic boat ....it's low and slow ...well it has a big block chrysler that sounds mean but I drive it nice and easy ...however I do have a T-top that I built the motor and put a giant turbo on that I'm afraid to drive fast now after reading your above post ...lol...hope your boy recovered tip top shape ...I'm sure that was a hard time ....il definitely be thinking about your post when I'm acting an ass in my T-top now .


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 25, 2017)

Oh and the banana I posted the other day was super delicious and had a very nice effect ....
 
Tonight il be trying the Bubba to see how the cure has treated her .....super dense stuff and no shortage of crystals,,,I'm hoping for good things ....sampling these things is a tough job ,but someone's gotta do it


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 25, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> I know, I heard a few hours ago.


I wanted to BE her when I was younger.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> @tangerinegreen555 ...you jinxed me brother,you totally jinxed me ....just kidding,but as soon as my wife told me last night I thought about your post.....so from here on out nobody post about car issues .
> 
> 
> Shits contagious View attachment 3884721


I think it might have something to do with cold air and gas 

Fought with a neurologist. Sometimes I forget how stupid smart people can be. Why am I having to explain what involuntary rigidity means? Don't they pay an attending to wipe your ass? No I did not say that, yes I wish I had.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> I wanted to BE her when I was younger.


Ahh I will miss her too! I loved the Dick Van Dyke show.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3885152
> My only convertible is this classic boat ....it's low and slow ...well it has a big block chrysler that sounds mean but I drive it nice and easy ...however I do have a T-top that I built the motor and put a giant turbo on that I'm afraid to drive fast now after reading your above post ...lol...hope your boy recovered tip top shape ...I'm sure that was a hard time ....il definitely be thinking about your post when I'm acting an ass in my T-top now .


Nice!

Is that a '63 Chrysler?


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 26, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Is that a '63 Chrysler?


Yes sir


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 26, 2017)

Just about finished with the greenhouse. Just gotta put the roof on. The windows im using for it are 3ft x 4ft so I gotta get someone over here to help out. After that I'll caulk around the windows and be done. I didn't take pics but I'll throw some up tomorrow.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 26, 2017)

fuckin youtube. they got commercials runnin 2 minutes and up now. wtf?


----------



## srh88 (Jan 26, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> fuckin youtube. they got commercials runnin 2 minutes and up now. wtf?


If you use chrome get AdBlock.. no more commercials


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 26, 2017)

Rolled on 2nd coat of polyurethane to garage ceiling. Actually looks pretty good. The ceiling is just 8'x4' luwan subflooring sheets with painted 2"x1" (actually less) firring strips for seam trim.

I did the same at the other garage last summer. I used Iuwan because it was lighter and easier to work with, cheaper than plywood and it has no knots and just fucking looks better.

 

I also commandeered a new work light. My daughter had it in college, only 4 of the 5 lights still work, perfect for me though.

New garage door coming next week, have some wall painting to do in here before then.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 26, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Is that a '63 Chrysler?


You familiar with those cars Tang ??


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> You familiar with those cars Tang ??


Yeah, my uncle had a '63 and my cousin had a DeSoto a couple years older. 
Push button gear shifts. Cool old cars.

My cousin would park his car for the winter in our garage when he went to Florida to do construction work. He'd take a bus to save money and I got to play in his DeSoto all winter as a 9-10 yr. old.

My favorite thing to do back then. Me and the neighbor girl would sit in there and play with the buttons.

And other things .


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 26, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yeah, my uncle had a '63 and my cousin had a DeSoto a couple years older.
> Push button gear shifts. Cool old cars.
> 
> My cousin would park his car for the winter in our garage when he went to Florida to do construction work. He'd take a bus to save money and I got to play in his DeSoto all winter as a 9-10 yr. old.
> ...


Yep you definitely know the car ...it's all push button and original everything ...that was actually my moms first car ...after she passed I got it and slowly brought it back to life after sitting for several years in storage ....it's got the square steering wheel as well the painter messed the color up some ...but I'm glad he did I like it more lol ..he's lucky .....I also have all the original advertising it came with from the factory ....it's been around my family since before I was born ....and yes I got to play my fair share of hide the salami in the back seat as a teen as well .....I also have my great grandfathers first truck that was passed down to my dad then to me ....it's a62 ford F-100 short bed step side ....but i switched out the straight six for a big block years ago ...Infact I just freshened up the motor and I'm guna send it off to paint soon hopefully ....fuckin drunk driver hit me in a geo metro ....I hit him back ....but it's more of a street rod ...heads,cam,intake,crank,balanced and I just put a new holly street avenger in it recently ,seems to like it so far ...it's a 4 speed and I have it geared where it's maxed around 120 but it gets there like a beast ....it's actually scary ,,,in a fun kinda kill you if you mess up way ...lol


----------



## dangledo (Jan 26, 2017)

was this old fellas 12th birthday the other day. took him to the vet today. vet said he is in 'remarkable' shape for his age, so i got him a burger through the drive through. 

taken last summer. still tears ass like a pup.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 26, 2017)

Look at this idiot.
http://rollitup.org/t/i-need-help-guy.933504/
I must've really got under Bryans skin lmao


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 26, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Look at this idiot.
> http://rollitup.org/t/i-need-help-guy.933504/
> I must've really got under Bryans skin lmao


That poor chump's got a boner for you, Gary.

I'm just looking for some fresh strands of weed.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 26, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> That poor chump's got a boner for you, Gary.
> 
> I'm just looking for some fresh strands of weed.


So many strands it's hard to pick one


----------



## srh88 (Jan 26, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> So many strands it's hard to pick one


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Oh and the banana I posted the other day was super delicious and had a very nice effect ....
> View attachment 3885256
> Tonight il be trying the Bubba to see how the cure has treated her .....super dense stuff and no shortage of crystals,,,I'm hoping for good things ....sampling these things is a tough job ,but someone's gotta do it


Daaammmmnnn, man.....I became semi-rigid and dribbled a bit.



Gary Goodson said:


> So many strands it's hard to pick one


I had a few leftover strands in a Sucrets tin. I broke up the strands and rolled a couple strand cigarettes.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 26, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Daaammmmnnn, man.....I became semi-rigid and dribbled a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a few leftover strands in a Sucrets tin. I broke up the strands and rolled a couple strand cigarettes.


The bubba turned out delicious Lou ..ever bit as good as it looks ...I put a beef stew on early this morning and let it slow cook all day today ...which ended up being the rite idea because I had a super long cold busy day ...got home later than usual and just finished up supper myself and it hit the spot ...now that everyone is asleep I'm guna sneak off to my office and enjoy some more of that bubba along with some OG bubble ....your invited if you like delicious stew ,cold beverages,and delicious smoke .....I love hot stew on a cold day backed up by a cigarette while I shut my gates on my property for the night ...then run back into my office for a smoke session with a cold beverage ....especially after a long day like today .

Ahhh what the hell your all invited to come eat my food and smoke my ganja ....just try to refrain from breaking another toilet while were all stoned ...I still hear about that fucking toilet incident ....




@reddan1981 ....you are not invited


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> .....snip........ ....just try to refrain from breaking another toilet while were all stoned ...I still hear about that fucking toilet incident ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL what is it with stoners and toilets? @cannabineer you wanna share your toilet destruction incident?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 27, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> So many strands it's hard to pick one


 

I always liked this strand


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 27, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL what is it with stoners and toilets? @cannabineer you wanna share your toilet destruction incident?


Oh lol good times

Cut to the mid-70s, a fine summer Sunday evening. That meant Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom as the warmup act for Wonderful World of Disney, which we kids used to watch regularly and I still did.

Earlier that evening I decided to discard some old nitrogen iodide suspension. This is a compound that is easily prepared from no-longer-available household chemicals, and it has a very winning property: it can be handled wet but detonates upon touch when dry. If I left a granule or chunk of it a few hours, it would detonate under its own minuscule weight!

Ordinarily the stuff is fine when wet. This batch was contaminated (with iodoform I think) and I tossed it into the toilet. But I did not flush.

I was watching Disney ... and I heard a wet clink sort of sound from the bathroom down the hall. I didn't think much of it until, at commercial time, I went to take a leak ... and beheld a bone-dry bowl with a fist-sized hole in the bottom of it.

My first impulse was panic ... I did NOT want to cop to this, but where demolitions using energetic materials are involved, there really was no other plausible suspect. I went to own up to momma (mostly ... I still lied at every opportunity to practice on momma) and she TRIED to be stern with me but the effect was spoiled by her slumping against the bathroom wall shaking with silent hilarity.

Dad was not inclined to laugh. I got a fierce lecture about the cost of things I seem to have no trouble breaking. My punishment was to assist him in the removal of the old toilet and the emplacement of the new one. I was simultaneously fascinated and disgusted by wax ring technology.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 27, 2017)

So not an accomplishment but a story I wanted to share.

My oldest daughter (23) calls me and she is happy as a kid on Christmas, dad I'm gonna send u a picture of what someone gave me last night and tell me what u think.

 
I said wow looks like shake and seeds to me lol.. She said yes and it was free they said they just throw it away and I said I'll smoke that shit cuz I'm broke.  Well she shouldn't have to buy any for a while.lol..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 27, 2017)

srh88 said:


> If you use chrome get AdBlock.. no more commercials


I use firefox & an ad blocker & don't ever see them.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I use firefox & an ad blocker & don't ever see them.


LOL my ad blocker doesn't block the commercials Youtube inserts in the videos.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 27, 2017)

When I got back after work to my garage I'm renting. There was a dude outside it who walked up to me right when I pulled in. Said his tools were in the garage which they were. A bucket of shitty tools. So I grabbed them for him and asked him were his car was so I could load him up. He had no car. Dude walked a couple miles for his tools. So I gave him a ride home and gave him a shitload of tools I don't use anymore. Good deed done. Gonna stay in little apartment above garage tonight and crack me a beer


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 27, 2017)

Yer not such a bad bloke for a red 3 eyed midget.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 27, 2017)

I gave the garage ceiling a 3rd coat with a heavier nap roller. I'm shooting for the bowling alley look.
  

I may be the 1st person to ever use high gloss polyurethane for hard wood floors on luwan subflooring sheets installed on a ceiling.
 
I guess I don't follow the rules of remodeling. It looks even after the heavier nap roller. I used the roller they recommended for the 1st two coats and it looked a little uneven. Not now, baby.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 27, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I gave the garage ceiling a 3rd coat with a heavier nap roller. I'm shooting for the *bowling alley* look.
> View attachment 3886515 View attachment 3886518


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 27, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I gave the garage ceiling a 3rd coat with a heavier nap roller. I'm shooting for the bowling alley look.
> View attachment 3886515 View attachment 3886518
> 
> I may be the 1st person to ever use high gloss polyurethane for hard wood floors on luwan subflooring sheets installed on a ceiling.
> ...


Gonna smell so good in there for a long time. I love that smell.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 27, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Gonna smell so good in there for a long time. I love that smell.


Lol. The wife was bitching after 2 coats.

She thinks remodeling shouldn't smell bad, I guess. She's painted upstairs rooms before, she _should_ remember.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 27, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol. The wife was bitching after 2 coats.
> She thinks remodeling shouldn't smell bad, I guess. She's painted upstairs rooms before, she _should_ remember.


You smell that? Do you smell that? Polyurethane, son. Nothing else in the world smells like that. *I love the smell of Polyurethane in the morning.

 *


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 27, 2017)

I am almost about to step out the door, one big deal left and I can call this weeks off minus droping a few packs to theusual. 


I am fucking beat, and dude is taking to long, still isnt late, I am just no in the mood


I do this and he drives me to the rave. easy peasy


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 27, 2017)

i hang out in the gay bars fro love

no one oves me

wah wha


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 27, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> i hang out in the gay bars fro love
> 
> no one oves me
> 
> wah wha


When you go there, do you get your dance on?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 27, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> When you go there, do you get your dance on?


i jam like this ! 





\ gotta wait 45 min for a slacker to get here. 

the money makes it worth it but im getting purrty drunk and high
44
7
5 lyige


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 27, 2017)

I will burn ur whole house down for one lasy high

baby dont 774


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 27, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I will burn ur whole house down for one lasy high
> 
> baby dont 774


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 27, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 3886628


it made sense in my head?

I am flying so high m8 I appoigizzes


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 27, 2017)

I made it ma I nade it


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 27, 2017)

I gotta wait for my stupid ass friend before I can cub it up44
\\
I shall call him nd see if I can just dip set4

\coca fam for lyfe


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 27, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> View attachment 3886635 View attachment 3886636
> it made sense in my head?
> 
> I am flying so high m8 I appoigizzes


Wow, so who's in control here?
You or the coke & pills?


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 27, 2017)

I like SF ...the type of person that speaks there mind no matter what ,which I can respect .......however sometimes when he gets going like this and even his spelling is slurrrring it's words ....I get a lil concerned about him being loaded and making these cash arrangements with people .....just don't wana see nothing happen to anybody who's been cool to me I guess .....but SF is an adult and I'm not downing or hating I'm just giving my 2 cents .....be careful @StonedFarmer


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 28, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Wow, so who's in control here?
> You or the coke & pills?


I have my self under wraps, I have not done heroin or pills since 2 weeks ago sunday at 430am when I did a speedball. 

I am a bitch to drugs in general but I actually don't want to keep sniffing blow tonight. I did about a gram, and a 20 of hard. 

am not a perfect person, I take 40mg of done a day down from over a gram of fine jazz each day mainlined and close to a gram or two of coke on just a regular night in. 

I will regret this slip up, but the fact is if I can keep my coke use in line which isn't as hard because really I only feel moody for a day or so and don't crave it daily. 

I sold those pills and took a pic quickly, for the lulz 



Indacouch said:


> I like SF ...the type of person that speaks there mind no matter what ,which I can respect .......however sometimes when he gets going like this and even his spelling is slurrrring it's words ....I get a lil concerned about him being loaded and making these cash arrangements with people .....just don't wana see nothing happen to anybody who's been cool to me I guess .....but SF is an adult and I'm not downing or hating I'm just giving my 2 cents .....be careful @StonedFarmer


Thanks, bud 

I try and keep it real and respectful most of the time. I do have a bad habit of shit posting when I get bored which is very ofen. It's like a blog but people read it and respond(sometimes) 

I love a lot of you a bunch and hopefully others will see I am not here to argue(I lied) and really it is all in good fun, serious discussions can be had just inform me first

no bullying of sf allowed I will totally report you and probably have to enact my latent insanity and step up the shit poasting 

this is a 2/10 sf

I actually just logged into a chatroom, from a diferent forum and I had a ban for 356days I believe it said. I even have mods up in that chat. 

Sf also gotbanned recently from a forum I was a senior mod for. Apparently they do not appreciate my sense of delenquincy and mild manc postings, 

love and learn yo
iget my pills from a pharmacy yo
drugs are bad yo
sf is a king in his hood
more like a cracked out princess dianna 
but i am still a human
please stop the bullying
I may cry


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 28, 2017)

I can type better if I stare at the keyboard btw, I am hammered out my mind off this malt but I am sitting leaning with the 50 dolla bill rolled up

cocaine busted up

ciggie in the ashtray burning away 

pour a little g in mah cup

4 zips rocked up for check day

sf going hard on the playa walk around the block with tha fyre

smelling like a disiel engine stuffed to the brim with purp

sippin this faygo 

oops i gotta burp

exhale enough smoke to fill a fucking room 
fuck idk what I just did

but I smoked some crack 

troll_face_laugh.jpg


----------



## 420God (Jan 28, 2017)

The counties for deer pickup went up for bid again, including all that I'm doing now. I thought I had 2 more years on these contracts but the stupid government can change things as they wish. I'm throwing a bid in for twice as many counties as I'm doing now. I'd be working a lot more but would be getting paid almost 3 times as much as I am now.
The wife is also trying for a different job, she's been a manager at a local gas station for around 7 years but feels it's time to move on. She's trying for a dayshift position at a cheese factory that just put in a new line. The pay and benefits are real good for this area.

Kinda stressful not knowing what'll all happen in the next month, here's hoping for the best.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 28, 2017)

420God said:


> The counties for deer pickup went up for bid again, including all that I'm doing now. I thought I had 2 more years on these contracts but the stupid government can change things as they wish. I'm throwing a bid in for twice as many counties as I'm doing now. I'd be working a lot more but would be getting paid almost 3 times as much as I am now.
> The wife is also trying for a different job, she's been a manager at a local gas station for around 7 years but feels it's time to move on. She's trying for a dayshift position at a cheese factory that just put in a new line. The pay and benefits are real good for this area.
> 
> Kinda stressful not knowing what'll all happen in the next month, here's hoping for the best.


I'm sure it will work out for you guys. Best of luck.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 28, 2017)

420God said:


> The counties for deer pickup went up for bid again, including all that I'm doing now. I thought I had 2 more years on these contracts but the stupid government can change things as they wish. I'm throwing a bid in for twice as many counties as I'm doing now. I'd be working a lot more but would be getting paid almost 3 times as much as I am now.
> The wife is also trying for a different job, she's been a manager at a local gas station for around 7 years but feels it's time to move on. She's trying for a dayshift position at a cheese factory that just put in a new line. The pay and benefits are real good for this area.
> 
> Kinda stressful not knowing what'll all happen in the next month, here's hoping for the best.


Stupid fucking government. Same with corporations, can just change cell contracts all the time and whatever else willy-nilly. Hope everything works out for the best. I'm sure your wife will be fine. Is she going for waitress or manager? Cuz hot waitresses can make bank.


----------



## 420God (Jan 28, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Stupid fucking government. Same with corporations, can just change cell contracts all the time and whatever else willy-nilly. Hope everything works out for the best. I'm sure your wife will be fine. Is she going for waitress or manager? Cuz hot waitresses can make bank.


It's a factory job, not really sure what she'd be doing. Probably standing on a line watching cheese wheels roll by. Working for tips has never been her thing although I know she could make a killing. I've tried to get her to bar tend before but she's very modest/humble and doesn't much care to get hit on all night/day.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 28, 2017)

420God said:


> It's a factory job, not really sure what she'd be doing. Probably standing on a line watching cheese wheels roll by. Working for tips has never been her thing although I know she could make a killing. I've tried to get her to bar tend before but she's very modest/humble and doesn't much care to get hit on all night/day.


Haha my reading comprehension failed me. I thought you said Cheesecake Factory lol. Cheese factory in WI that makes sense lol.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 28, 2017)

420God said:


> The counties for deer pickup went up for bid again, including all that I'm doing now. I thought I had 2 more years on these contracts but the stupid government can change things as they wish. I'm throwing a bid in for twice as many counties as I'm doing now. I'd be working a lot more but would be getting paid almost 3 times as much as I am now.
> The wife is also trying for a different job, she's been a manager at a local gas station for around 7 years but feels it's time to move on. She's trying for a dayshift position at a cheese factory that just put in a new line. The pay and benefits are real good for this area.
> 
> Kinda stressful not knowing what'll all happen in the next month, here's hoping for the best.



doing the same with storm cleanups. its an new contract every year and they have been giving all the closest work to some of the highest bidders pretty sure thats not how its supposed to work. oh oh but it just happens to be a politicians son-in-law. pay to play in every aspect of govt contracts.

so ill basically have to take jobs that can be a few hours a way, on-call. not sure i want to do that now with a baby. So looks like ill be putting in more lawn care bids this year. which is exactly what ive been working on getting away from.

good luck with yours, man. i know the stress from contract bids all too well. smoke one, you deserve a morning j


----------



## 420God (Jan 28, 2017)

dangledo said:


> doing the same with storm cleanups. its an new contract every year and they have been giving all the closest work to some of the highest bidders pretty sure thats not how its supposed to work. oh oh but it just happens to be a politicians son-in-law. pay to play in every aspect of govt contracts.
> 
> so ill basically have to take jobs that can be a few hours a way, on-call. not sure i want to do that now with a baby. So looks like ill be putting in more lawn care bids this year. which is exactly what ive been working on getting away from.
> 
> good luck with yours, man. i know the stress from contract bids all too well. smoke one, you deserve a morning j


Thanks, dangledo!


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 28, 2017)

Trying to decide what to do today. At the moment I'm feeling weird from the large ass dose of gabapentin I'm taking now..
My women made me go to the docs last week for my back .. The doc seen all my file and said Wow! Your back is bad..and proceded to tell me no! Running. No! Lifting anything over 20 lbs.No! Twisting.No! Basketball ( jumping) no high impact activities what so ever. I look at her and said I'm a carpenter .
Doc didn't respond to what I said and told me to get on the exam table and lay on your back( perverted thoughts)
Then she began showing my girl how to properly fold me into a pretzel. ( stretching exercises)
Afterwards she prescribed me gabapentin and said see ya in two weeks..
And this is got to be the most fucking words I've type in one post..


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 28, 2017)

Hoping the best for ya and your family eh! @420God


----------



## srh88 (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 28, 2017)

420God said:


> The counties for deer pickup went up for bid again, including all that I'm doing now. I thought I had 2 more years on these contracts but the stupid government can change things as they wish. I'm throwing a bid in for twice as many counties as I'm doing now. I'd be working a lot more but would be getting paid almost 3 times as much as I am now.
> The wife is also trying for a different job, she's been a manager at a local gas station for around 7 years but feels it's time to move on. She's trying for a dayshift position at a cheese factory that just put in a new line. The pay and benefits are real good for this area.
> 
> Kinda stressful not knowing what'll all happen in the next month, here's hoping for the best.


Heavenly Father, I beseech thee..............lol
I wish you the best and hope it goes your way. Failing that, you are a most impressive young man; with gonzo skills and ethic. You'll be successful however the chips fall, because, well, you are god.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 29, 2017)

420God said:


> The counties for deer pickup went up for bid again, including all that I'm doing now. I thought I had 2 more years on these contracts but the stupid government can change things as they wish. I'm throwing a bid in for twice as many counties as I'm doing now. I'd be working a lot more but would be getting paid almost 3 times as much as I am now.
> The wife is also trying for a different job, she's been a manager at a local gas station for around 7 years but feels it's time to move on. She's trying for a dayshift position at a cheese factory that just put in a new line. The pay and benefits are real good for this area.
> 
> Kinda stressful not knowing what'll all happen in the next month, here's hoping for the best.


FWIW I think out of anyone on here- You'll be fine.

You have mad skills and are manlier than all of us combined. 

If all else fails... ADD MORE LIGHTS.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 30, 2017)

Well I fixed a fence this weekend ,,tools breaking made it go twice as long as it should have ,,which made me miss an important meet with a friend that we had been planning since before Christmas ....kind of a bummer weekend and it's 2:45am now ....finishing up putting the valuables in the garage and guna try to get some shut eye before I wake up at 6:30 am to get the boy ready for school ......hope y'all had a better weekend than me guys and gals .....guna puff and try to pass out ....

Bright side is I have a few tools I hate with a serious passion and a personal range to exact my revenge

Night my Riu Fam

That doesn't include you @reddan1981 ......


----------



## freakoy (Jan 30, 2017)

Studied the anatomy and physiology of autonomic nervous sustem


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2017)

420God said:


> The counties for deer pickup went up for bid again, including all that I'm doing now. I thought I had 2 more years on these contracts but the stupid government can change things as they wish. I'm throwing a bid in for twice as many counties as I'm doing now. I'd be working a lot more but would be getting paid almost 3 times as much as I am now.
> The wife is also trying for a different job, she's been a manager at a local gas station for around 7 years but feels it's time to move on. She's trying for a dayshift position at a cheese factory that just put in a new line. The pay and benefits are real good for this area.
> 
> Kinda stressful not knowing what'll all happen in the next month, here's hoping for the best.


It seems 2017 is all about change. I wish you the best although you will do great! I know it.



freakoy said:


> Studied the anatomy and physiology of autonomic nervous *sustem*









You should be more concerned about


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 30, 2017)

LoL c2g


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 30, 2017)

The dumpster finally left today.
A sad farewell to 11 months of being able to dispose of anything. Bummer. Then again maybe not at $400 rental each times 7.
  . 
Left some nice ruts, had some gravel dropped off and raked it around.
Grand opening of garage today.

I also had a 3rd of a can of polyurethane left. So, why leave it lay around?

I put a 4th coat on the garage ceiling and used it up. Very glazed and reflective, looks like glass.
 
You can see the color difference between raw and 4 coats of poly.
 
Now I have to primer and paint outside garage door framing before new door arrives Thursday. In temps. under 40°.
If it looks bad, I'll wrap it later with soffit and fascia mastic. Changing everything from white to brown like the other place. White shows dirt and dust too much.

Anybody ever exterior trim paint in low temps.? I'm thinking if it can dry, it can work but I never did it before.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 30, 2017)

Farewell dumpster


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 30, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> The dumpster finally left today.
> A sad farewell to 11 months of being able to dispose of anything. Bummer. Then again maybe not at $400 rental each times 7.
> View attachment 3888877 View attachment 3888878 .View attachment 3888879
> Left some nice ruts, had some gravel dropped off and raked it around.
> ...


It will be fucked, wait til it warms up. I have some oil stained exterior stuff that still is tacky after 3 weeks. Lots of days at mid/low 40's and nights at 25; 3 storms have passed thru with humidity not lower than 70 in 2 months


----------



## reddan1981 (Jan 30, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> The dumpster finally left today.
> A sad farewell to 11 months of being able to dispose of anything. Bummer. Then again maybe not at $400 rental each times 7.
> View attachment 3888877 View attachment 3888878 .View attachment 3888879
> Left some nice ruts, had some gravel dropped off and raked it around.
> ...


It'll dry. It might take a little longer to dry though, so if your thinking about reapplying, consider that.


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 30, 2017)

Got a year older today


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 30, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> It'll dry. It might take a little longer to dry though, so if your thinking about reapplying, consider that.


LoL 

Hot_tub_banjo.jpg


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 30, 2017)

I cant findthe pic on myphone. 

Help a beothaout


----------



## reddan1981 (Jan 30, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I cant findthe pic on myphone.
> 
> Help a beothaout


I wish I was you. I love you. X


----------



## srh88 (Jan 30, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Got a year older today


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 30, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I cant findthe pic on myphone.
> 
> Help a beothaout


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 30, 2017)

Alcohol is fun


----------



## 420God (Jan 30, 2017)

I cut my day short so I can race a blizzard back to the farm.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 30, 2017)

Ihavent even done hwroin in two weeksvutthis


Thismakes me happy


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 30, 2017)

420God said:


> I cut my day short so I can race a blizzard back to the farm.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 30, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


What a great fuckin idea! I'd rather have tacos than a cake


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 30, 2017)

Guez qhat itis? Hint eacho eisover2k


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 30, 2017)

Thank thw gods


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 30, 2017)

cooking a roast, mashed, moms gravy for the roomies...if I'm not drunk by 3pm...pix to follow


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 30, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> cooking a roast, mashed, moms gravy for the roomies...if I'm not drunk by 3pm...pix to follow


We had some simple chops w/baked this morning.....
(The pork had been marinating since Saturday.)


(*Hideous *platter, but they are from wifey's mom and she won't let me toss them out.)


----------



## 420God (Jan 30, 2017)

Almost home just as I'm driving into it.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 30, 2017)

looks gawgeous. I can't look at pork chops w/o thinking about Peter Brady


----------



## neosapien (Jan 30, 2017)

We got a little bit of unexpected snow last night so the little one and I built a snowman today.


----------



## lokie (Jan 30, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Got a year older today


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 30, 2017)

I am done being used

No one cares to talk to me and thisperson receives godts forom me ao odtenm 

I just want to cry.

I love him so much but i feel uses

I love him to deff


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 30, 2017)

The truth is all thw punks moved on or have families

No one ia for burning doqn thw cory and hwroin

Mwbeheh

Neither am I


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 30, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> The truth is all thw punks moved on or have families
> 
> No one ia for burning doqn thw cory and hwroin
> 
> ...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 30, 2017)

Meow


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 30, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Got a year older today


Happy birthday bro. Go find a chick to blow your candle out...




And by blow you candle out I mean suck your dick off!


----------



## srh88 (Jan 30, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Happy birthday bro. Go find a chick to blow your candle out...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 30, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 30, 2017)

_*HAPPY BIRFDAY!*_


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 30, 2017)

420God said:


> Almost home just as I'm driving into it.
> 
> View attachment 3889005


Beautiful 420.....nice to look at ,but I'm glad I don't have to be in it constantly ...GL with everything by the way .


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 30, 2017)

neosapien said:


> We got a little bit of unexpected snow last night so the little one and I built a snowman today.
> 
> View attachment 3889037


Neo.....the carrot is in the wrong spot ...ya big goof


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 31, 2017)

Lol. Hell yeah. 

I just screen grabbed a hotly contested photog before it vanished. 

3 MORE feet of snow coming tomorrow.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 31, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3889684 View attachment 3889685 View attachment 3889686 View attachment 3889688 View attachment 3889690
> 
> Lol. Hell yeah.
> 
> ...


I'm stealing the last pic ....



Like for real stealing ...like I'm guna gank it and pretend I took it and sent it to my friend Bob who snowboards .......above the fireplace it goes .....awesome pics dude


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 31, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3889684 View attachment 3889685 View attachment 3889686 View attachment 3889688 View attachment 3889690
> 
> Lol. Hell yeah.
> 
> ...


Amazing pics bro.


Btw Dgog popped


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 31, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Got a year older today


Happy birthday dude!


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 31, 2017)

It appears they took down the pic of reddong1981 already ...guess I'd bitch to if my head was misshaped ....oh well it's ugly anyways sorry @StonedFarmer I did post the father son hot tub photo ..O well...


Check this shit out 

If you drive really really fast in this shit, it makes your butt tingle and your passengers scream like girls..


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 31, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> It appears they took down the pic of reddong1981 already ...guess I'd bitch to if my head was misshaped ....oh well it's ugly anyways sorry @StonedFarmer I did post the father son hot tub photo ..O well...
> 
> 
> Check this shit out View attachment 3889704
> ...


I saw yhe pic. Just got home, have beer now wenr 45min out of my way only to learn today is not Thursday.

Rekt


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 31, 2017)

Damn phone sorry @reddan1981 ...


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 31, 2017)

Accident ^^^^^oops @StonedFarmer


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 31, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3889711
> Damn phone sorry @reddan1981 ...


You know his butthole is tingling in that pic


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 31, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> It appears they took down the *pic of reddong1981 already ...guess I'd bitch to if my head was misshaped* ....oh well it's ugly anyways sorry @StonedFarmer I did post the father son hot tub photo.


School pic, Tolyatti School, Russia:


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 31, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> You know his butthole is tingling in that pic


It's the anal max edition hot tub ....a jet straight up the old Keester in that corner seat


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks @Indacouch 

Sacing to my phone for future related hot tub conversations


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 31, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> School pic, Tolyatti School, Russia:
> 
> View attachment 3889714


LOL....mafucker looks like a catfish


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 31, 2017)

The picture needs a glass of wine in it and a few candles


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 31, 2017)

inda steers to victory


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 31, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Thanks @Indacouch
> 
> Sacing to my phone for future related hot tub conversations


Anything for you SF ...especially super important things such as this ...great community we have here at Riu ....helping one another


----------



## reddan1981 (Jan 31, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> LOL....mafucker looks like a catfish


Why are you still crying pussy?


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 31, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> The picture needs a glass of wine in it and a few candles


The X-mas lights are a lil trashy ...even for his dad ......but I'm sure reddong is like a moth to a flame when his pops fires up the year around Christmas mood setters ,,,for there father son special hot tub time .....in mother Russia


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 31, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> LOL....mafucker looks like a catfish


Have you seen his dad? He's in the hot tub pic, but you can't *see* him because his head is underwater (snicker)....


----------



## reddan1981 (Jan 31, 2017)

Angry little men, they so funny to watch.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 31, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> Why are you still crying pussy?


Hey pal we were all just talking about you ....how's the water fella ?


----------



## reddan1981 (Jan 31, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Have you seen his dad? He's in the hot tub pic, but you can't *see* him because his head is underwater (snicker)....
> 
> View attachment 3889719


My dad died bruv.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 31, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> Why are you still crying pussy?


Meow


----------



## reddan1981 (Jan 31, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Hey pal we were all just talking about you ....how's the water fella ?


Did a little poo. It was OK.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 31, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> My dad died bruv.


Mine as well, comrade.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 31, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> LOL....mafucker looks like a catfish


Where'd his chin go?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 31, 2017)

dangledo said:


> Where'd his chin go?


Up Putin's asshole?


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 31, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> Angry little men, they so funny to watch.


I have to give you credit for one thing for real reddan......


















If I ever figure something out il let you know ....

That's three times flipping the bird ....once with each hand and the third is my erect penis ....three way F-U 

Your welcome


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 31, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> The X-mas lights are a lil trashy ...even for his dad ......but I'm sure reddong is like a moth to a flame when his pops fires up the year around Christmas mood setters ,,,for there father son special hot tub time .....in mother Russia


The lights add just the right amount of romance. It doesn't come off tacky one bit


----------



## neosapien (Jan 31, 2017)

I accomplished shoveling an icy mix of aww hell naw off of my steps and not derailing this great thread.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 31, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> My dad died bruv.


Don't say I don't have a heart ...because there's a million asshole things I can say about that ....but sorry for your loss ....I still don't like you at all ...but I don't wish harm or fucked up shit towards anyone's loved ones .........if your lying a unicorn will rape that flabby warn out asshole of yours reddan


----------



## reddan1981 (Jan 31, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> crying tears... much!


Don't hate, bro
You need to let it grow.


edit. Not your penis, when thinking about me, obviously.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 31, 2017)

Ok gheys this is a flame war in the making. 

Don't get all emotional and shit 

Meow


----------



## reddan1981 (Jan 31, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Mine as well, comrade.


Ok. Dad jokes out of bounds for each other. Got it.

How's your moms?


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 31, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> Don't hate, bro
> You need to let it grow.
> 
> 
> edit. Not your penis, when thinking about me, obviously.


Ok well usually I'm watching you service strange Russian men in your cum tub through the window while me and your mom play hide the salami ....while I poke her in the butt with a vodka bottle ....



She's so silly ...and trust me it grows


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 31, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> Ok. Dad jokes out of bounds for each other. Got it.
> 
> How's your moms?


Nothing is out of bounds 

My father is dead.

This is TnT the only rule is no reporting

Learn it


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 31, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Ok gheys this is a flame war in the making.
> 
> Don't get all emotional and shit
> 
> Meow


I don't talk ill about peoples dead loved ones or kids not my thing SF unless I'm drunk .......sorry to disappoint buddy


----------



## reddan1981 (Jan 31, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Nothing is out of bounds
> 
> My father is dead.
> 
> ...


Reported.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 31, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Nothing is out of bounds
> 
> My father is dead.
> 
> ...


----------



## reddan1981 (Jan 31, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Ok well usually I'm watching you service strange Russian men in your cum tub through the window while me and your mom play hide the salami ....while I poke her in the butt with a vodka bottle ....
> 
> 
> 
> She's so silly ...and trust me it grows


She a crazy bitch, keep her.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 31, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I don't talk ill about peoples dead loved ones or kids not my thing SF unless I'm drunk .......sorry to disappoint buddy


Thats cool, I generally leave mwntal health/family and pets out.

But if you can ellegantly rip up oneof those I am not going to cry about it. 

LeL


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm guna go get drunk so I can fuck this mother fucker up without the little bit of conscious/morals I have left fucking it up for me ....


----------



## reddan1981 (Jan 31, 2017)

I like, that you look.
One day you can be me lil' buddy


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 31, 2017)

Iam going to clean today, drink this beer and get really friggin high. 

Fuck idk maybe?


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 31, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> She a crazy bitch, keep her.


Everybody knows that already ....

Poem about yer mom red 

Reddan ...your moms butt looks like oatmeal yo,,,it's bumpy and grainy ,,,,I like the feel though ,,,,,,we broke out into grandpas gin ,,,,I fucked her with a bowling pin ,,,,she's freaky,,,,her nipples look like peanuts ,,,,yer mommas one of my favorite sluts ......--ICP original


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 31, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> I like, that you look.
> One day you can be me lil' buddy


Dude get off the computer before you start talking to your sack less ,,incredibly small penis ....smh


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 31, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Thats cool, I generally leave mwntal health/family and pets out.
> 
> But if you can ellegantly rip up oneof those I am not going to cry about it.
> 
> LeL


Ya I'm not telling anyone else to hold back ....it doesn't bother me none .....which sucks because there's about a bazillion good jokes I could lay out .....I guess I'm still an evil fucker for even thinking it ...lol


----------



## reddan1981 (Jan 31, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Dude get off the computer before you start talking to your sack less ,,incredibly small penis ....smh


You went from zero to drunk in, what, like 5 mins dude.?.....


----------



## reddan1981 (Jan 31, 2017)

Why _do _you keep mentioning me?
Because.... you are a pussy that jumps in and gives the most pussiest punch when all your peeps already done fighting one man on his own.


----------



## reddan1981 (Jan 31, 2017)

Lil' pussy, done popped his Cork
Lil' waste man, no legs and all talk.
Lil' pup you swimming too close
To a big shark
The waters over your head
Might try a big bark, but squeak
Squeak some more bubbles son,
Your lyrically dead.

You don't want to do this
You're like some little schooly
Go and drink that 40
Lil homey
A bit of Dutch courage
You might do me


----------



## dangledo (Jan 31, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3889684 View attachment 3889685 View attachment 3889686 View attachment 3889688 View attachment 3889690
> 
> Lol. Hell yeah.
> 
> ...


thats awesome. what elevation do you live? ive been skiing twice and like to think i picked it up rather quickly. prob the most fun ive had sober and drunk. can you even snowboard with it that deep?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 31, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> Lil' pussy, done popped his Cork
> Lil' waste man, no legs and all talk.
> Lil' pup you swimming too close
> To a big shark
> ...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 31, 2017)

dangledo said:


> thats awesome. what elevation do you live? ive been skiing twice and like to think i picked it up rather quickly. prob the most fun ive had sober and drunk. can you even snowboard with it that deep?


I'm at around 7500 feet. 

And hell yeah you can snowboard that deep!


----------



## dangledo (Jan 31, 2017)

gave this guy a new home. he was tending a dead 2 foot tall bonsai at a local hibachi joint. he looks much happier already. no shit i swear he wasnt smiling when i nabbed him.


----------



## hossthehermit (Jan 31, 2017)

I cut my toenails ................ well , most of 'em .....................


----------



## dangledo (Jan 31, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'm at around 7500 feet.
> 
> And hell yeah you can snowboard that deep!


wear your gps, bob.

i feel cheated growing up a flatlander. super jelly.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 31, 2017)

Lmao **sips**


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 31, 2017)

dangledo said:


> gave this guy a new home. he was tending a dead 2 foot tall bonsai at a local hibachi joint. he looks much happier already. no shit i swear he wasnt smiling when i nabbed him.
> 
> View attachment 3889795
> View attachment 3889798


Yum!

Strain?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 31, 2017)

dangledo said:


> gave this guy a new home. he was tending a dead 2 foot tall bonsai at a local hibachi joint. he looks much happier already. no shit i swear he wasnt smiling when i nabbed him.
> 
> View attachment 3889795
> View attachment 3889798


Wow, look at the _crystals_....I'd love to one day try some shit like that.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 31, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yum!
> 
> Strain?


kali mist x (destroyer x nepali og ibl)


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 31, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> Lil' pussy, done popped his Cork
> Lil' waste man, no legs and all talk.
> Lil' pup you swimming too close
> To a big shark
> ...


You must be at least 18 to join these forums.

Reported for being a bitch made punk.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> It will be fucked, wait til it warms up. I have some oil stained exterior stuff that still is tacky after 3 weeks. Lots of days at mid/low 40's and nights at 25; 3 storms have passed thru with humidity not lower than 70 in 2 months


 Stradivari's violin varnish stayed tacky for a famously long time. Just think ... in a century or so luthiers will be bidding five, six figures for your exterior project ...


----------



## reddan1981 (Jan 31, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> You must be at least 18 to join these forums.
> 
> Reported for being a bitch made punk.


Porky pig.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 31, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Stradivari's violin varnish stayed tacky for a famously long time. Just think ... in a century or so luthiers will be bidding five, six figures for your exterior project ...


LOL


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 31, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> Porky pig.


Ouch, rough stuff. Your pocket English/Russian dictionary is failing you, kid.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 31, 2017)

dangledo said:


> kali mist x (destroyer x nepali og ibl)


kali mist is excellent.. my favorite thing ive ever grown was y griega by medical seeds.. i think i said something about in the breeder thread. kali mist x amnesia .. killer strain and a serious yielder


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 31, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> Lil' pussy, done popped his Cork
> Lil' waste man, no legs and all talk.
> Lil' pup you swimming too close
> To a big shark
> ...


LOL.....even I didn't really realize how dumb you actually are ....and trust me ,,you were by far already the biggest dumb ass on my list ....rite when I thought you couldn't get any dumber .......that's some gay boy gangster shit rite therrrr...

You make this to easy reddshlong


----------



## dangledo (Jan 31, 2017)

srh88 said:


> kali mist is excellent.. my favorite thing ive ever grown was y griega by medical seeds.. i think i said something about in the breeder thread. kali mist x amnesia .. killer strain and a serious yielder


still my all time favorite. happiest smoke ive had to date. cant wipe the shit eating grin off your face, smoke. real panty dropper too! 

not too heavy so it got hit with the destroyer cross from a buddy. the best found from about 30 seeds was the smallest yielder ive happily grown. 

just checked that y griega out. soon....


----------



## srh88 (Jan 31, 2017)

dangledo said:


> still my all time favorite. happiest smoke ive had to date. cant wipe the shit eating grin off your face, smoke. real panty dropper too!
> 
> not too heavy so it got hit with the destroyer cross from a buddy. the best found from about 30 seeds was the smallest yielder ive happily grown.
> 
> just checked that y griega out. soon....


you wont regret it lol.. its some excellent smoke. but got a pretty long flower time. i was gifted some y griega x malawi. excited to get a couple of those popped but no room right now in the tents


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 31, 2017)

I primered the I-beam in garage early
 
Then painted musket brown just now
 
Small garage, I'm painting the walls musket brown too. Don't care if it looks smaller, I love that high gloss musket brown color. I have to pretty this garage up before I search for an old used Vette to put in it this summer. 

I primered the exterior trim outside garage door in 42° today with Extreme Bond primer. I'm afraid to touch it to see if it dried. New garage door Thursday. Be nice to have painted brown trim before then, confidence is not high 38° tomorrow.
 

It will probably wind up getting wrapped with soffit and fascia mastic wrap anyway later, still would like it to match wood grained door on Thursday. Just because.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 31, 2017)

Decided we needed more counter space so i started this today. Front doors will be sliding i think. Free flooring for the top.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 31, 2017)

I think I'm gonna just start squishing all my bud, well most of it. Only trim the very top choice buds.
I got it down, with still some to learn i would imagine.
3 hrs an elbow(myself)to buck the buds off stems, pack em into bags, squish and collect. And the squishing part is actually pretty fun. I'm sure i could prob do the whole thing in about 2.5 hrs though.
I just gotta learn how to do this new shit without getting hammered. It's been taking allot of beers, gotta make some adjustments 

I squished 2 lb's today. Did a couple other things, but that's what i accomplished today without driving on a suspended lol
Here's an action shot of the collecting part:

Black dog og^^


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 31, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I think I'm gonna just start squishing all my bud, well most of it. Only trim the very top choice buds.
> I got it down, with still some to learn i would imagine.
> 3 hrs an elbow(myself)to buck the buds off stems, pack em into bags, squish and collect. And the squishing part is actually pretty fun. I'm sure i could prob do the whole thing in about 2.5 hrs though.
> I just gotta learn how to do this new shit without getting hammered. It's been taking allot of beers, gotta make some adjustments
> ...


I feel so far behind. Finally did bho a couple years ago. I still make butter with my left overs.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 31, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I primered the I-beam in garage early
> View attachment 3890112
> Then painted musket brown just now
> View attachment 3890113
> ...


The garage door dude's will most likely put new door stop on, so i would either remove the old first and paint, or wait until they're done bro.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 31, 2017)

dangledo said:


> gave this guy a new home. he was tending a dead 2 foot tall bonsai at a local hibachi joint. he looks much happier already. no shit i swear he wasnt smiling when i nabbed him.
> 
> View attachment 3889795
> View attachment 3889798


I love those pics bro.
Here's a blueberry headband pic i took a couple years ago. Reminded me of it


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 31, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I love those pics bro.
> Here's a blueberry headband pic i took a couple years ago. Reminded me of it
> View attachment 3890265


i shot 71 while blackout drunk on a 76.8 rated course.

i am just coming to now.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 31, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i shot 71 while blackout drunk on a 76.8 rated course.
> 
> i am just coming to now.


I played 27 holes the day before last. Fucking killed it


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 31, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> inda steers to victory


I could do that too, I'd just be worried of blowing the pony tail off the chick in my lap


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 31, 2017)

i've been calling all the trump hotels and asking to make a reservation for the presidential sexual assault suite so i can fuck my own daughter.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 1, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i've been calling all the trump hotels and asking to make a reservation for the presidential sexual assault suite so i can fuck my own daughter.


Have you been recording you're response?


----------



## srh88 (Feb 1, 2017)

I got a water heater done at a bagel shop.. I would never eat there after seeing the back of the shop. Now I'm waiting for Comcast at the garage to hook up my internet there


----------



## Big_Lou (Feb 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I got a water heater done at a bagel shop.. *I would never eat there after seeing the back of the shop.* Now I'm waiting for Comcast at the garage to hook up my internet there


----------



## srh88 (Feb 1, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3890522
> 
> View attachment 3890521


lol wasnt that bad.. but it was a mess. the heater was on top of the walk in with all the grease and dust that was on it... it flooded and water was leaking into the walk in. and they were still serving the food from the walk in.


----------



## Big_Lou (Feb 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


> lol wasnt that bad.. but it was a mess. the heater was on top of the walk in with all the grease and dust that was on it... it flooded and water was leaking into the walk in. and they were still serving the food from the walk in.


Nasty, tsk tsk tsk.

I've got 20-30 years worth of grotesque stories, dude. Blood-splattered pizza, feathers and nest material blowing freely into food areas, watching someone 'stir' buckets of deli salads with their bare arms, walk-ins with nasty rusted units dripping into OPEN foodstuffs, etc.etc.
Sickening.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 1, 2017)

I drank hot chocolate with colorful marshmallows .....now I gotta honey do list a mile fucking long ...smh...guess that's what I get for making momma dress up like a stranger for awesome sex last night .......it was worth it .......I've been with my wife for a long time and last night reminds me of why .......or at least reminded me of why I married and had kids with her ..lol...jk she's awesome and keeps me outta trouble ........I get mad ,she fucks me ,when I'm happy she fucks me ,when I'm down she super fucks me , when I'm headed out the door to kill the neighbor she distracts me ....by fucking me ..........it's a great fucking relationship even after knowing her for over 20 years ......in fact she was my girl on the side back in the day ....crazy how shit works out ......besides all that she's a good momma to my boys and puts up with all my shenanigans .


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 1, 2017)

I fly out to key west tomorrow if any of you are local to the area we can see who can stretch their scrotum more


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 1, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> I fly out to key west tomorrow if any of you are local to the area we can see who can stretch their scrotum more


Damn!! Love me a good scrotum stretch......however I'm in Cali so I'm of no use .....the furthest I've been able to stretch mine is half way into Oregon ....your way outta reach.

Oh well practice makes perfect , maybe one day ....GL in your genital stretching endeavors Inda


----------



## lokie (Feb 1, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> I fly out to key west tomorrow if any of you are local to the area we can see who can stretch their scrotum more


There are a lot of proud and colorful folks in Key West. I'm sure someone there will play stretching nads with you.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 1, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I drank hot chocolate with colorful marshmallows .....now I gotta honey do list a mile fucking long ...smh...guess that's what I get for making momma dress up like a stranger for awesome sex last night .......it was worth it .......I've been with my wife for a long time and last night reminds me of why .......or at least reminded me of why I married and had kids with her ..lol...jk she's awesome and keeps me outta trouble ........I get mad ,she fucks me ,when I'm happy she fucks me ,when I'm down she super fucks me , when I'm headed out the door to kill the neighbor she distracts me ....by fucking me ..........it's a great fucking relationship even after knowing her for over 20 years ......in fact she was my girl on the side back in the day ....crazy how shit works out ......besides all that she's a good momma to my boys and puts up with all my shenanigans .


I think I'm gonna cry...I'm coming back as you in my next life...have lots of fun in the keys. Its one of my favorite places on earth.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 1, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> I think I'm gonna cry...I'm coming back as you in my next life...have lots of fun in the keys. Its one of my favorite places on earth.


Hey dude ....pretty sure you meant indagrow ...well I'm positive you meant to quote indagrow .....because I'm just a pot farmer with two kids ...and one of em shits himself at an incredible rate ....thankfully it's my almost 4 month old and not my 5 year old ...any who ....just thought I'd let you know .


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 1, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Hey dude ....pretty sure you meant indagrow ...well I'm positive you meant to quote indagrow .....because I'm just a pot farmer with two kids ...and one of em shits himself at an incredible rate ....thankfully it's my almost 4 month old and not my 5 year old ...any who ....just thought I'd let you know .


Maybe he wants to be a pot farmer with 2 kids.. Ya never know


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 1, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Maybe he wants to be a pot farmer with 2 kids.. Ya never know


It's not so bad ....even I lied a lil bit on that one to seem a lil cooler .....i actually raise cattle and grow alfalfa and corn in the family business to keep the lights on and the bills paid ....the pot farmer part just sounded cooler .....but for me personally it's just my hobby ....not in it for the money ...just to help my sis and other people who are disabled as well .....guess it's my good deed in life ....I just happen to be decent at doing it ,and of course it has it's perks .....meaning I sleep well at night 



Double wink......


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 1, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> It's not so bad ....even I lied a lil bit on that one to seem a lil cooler .....i actually raise cattle and grow alfalfa and corn in the family business to keep the lights on and the bills paid ....the pot farmer part just sounded cooler .....but for me personally it's just my hobby ....not in it for the money ...just to help my sis and other people who are disabled as well .....guess it's my good deed in life ....I just happen to be decent at doing it ,and of course it has it's perks .....meaning I sleep well at night
> 
> 
> 
> Double wink......


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 1, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> It's not so bad ....even I lied a lil bit on that one to seem a lil cooler .....i actually raise cattle and grow alfalfa and corn in the family business to keep the lights on and the bills paid ....the pot farmer part just sounded cooler .....but for me personally it's just my hobby ....not in it for the money ...just to help my sis and other people who are disabled as well .....guess it's my good deed in life ....I just happen to be decent at doing it ,and of course it has it's perks .....meaning I sleep well at night
> 
> 
> 
> Double wink......


Hobby for me too, I'm just trying to keep me supplied so I don't have to buy it.. I haven't got there yet  but I will.. I'm pretty new at growing but I'm a hell of a smoker


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 1, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> but for me personally it's just my hobby ....not in it for the money ...just to help my sis and other people who are disabled as well .....guess it's my good deed in life ....I just happen to be decent at doing it ,and of course it has it's perks .....meaning I sleep well at night
> 
> 
> 
> Double wink......


Same here - I grow way more than I consume, a couple of bowls in the evening is about it for me & not even every night but I do help two cancer patients, two elderly ladies + a best friend with chronic pain and I will accept zero compensation - I do it because I like to.

Karma and all I guess, heck I just like to grow & help others that are unable to.

And then again there is that sleeping well (like a freakin zombie) thing. . . .


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 1, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Same here - I grow way more than I consume, a couple of bowls in the evening is about it for me & not even every night but I do help two cancer patients, two elderly ladies + a best friend with chronic pain and I will accept zero compensation - I do it because I like to.
> 
> Karma and all I guess, heck I just like to grow & help others that are unable to.
> 
> And then again there is that sleeping well (like a freakin zombie) thing. . . .


Zombies sleep?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 1, 2017)

With a correctly applied (Pb) aspirin to the cranium.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 1, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> With a correctly applied (Pb) aspirin to the cranium.


My boy prefers to diagnose an iron deficiency. Easier to reload ... for Baby Bear. He has five inches (height) on me ...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 1, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> My boy prefers to diagnose an iron deficiency. Easier to reload ... for Baby Bear. He has five inches (height) on me ...


Now that's cool!


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 1, 2017)

Today i held in a poop so long I felt like I could feel it in my throat, sucks working where there are only two stalls side by side, I cant go if someone else is going, no battle shits with strangers, plus what if I whisper fart and break into an uncontrollable giggle fit, people judge for that kind of shit.


----------



## lokie (Feb 1, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> He has five inches (height) on me ...


What's his reaction when you introduce him as your "little boy"?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 1, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Same here - I grow way more than I consume, a couple of bowls in the evening is about it for me & not even every night but I do help two cancer patients, two elderly ladies + a best friend with chronic pain and I will accept zero compensation - I do it because I like to.
> 
> Karma and all I guess, heck I just like to grow & help others that are unable to.
> 
> And then again there is that sleeping well (like a freakin zombie) thing. . . .


Kudos man. +rep.

I do the same. I grow more than I need and I don't grow for money.

I give it or make medicine for people in need. I do it in spite of it being illegal. I teach anyone that wants to learn how to grow or make medicine.


Though back in the day I worked with some ole timers that would fill barns pot.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 1, 2017)

ChingOwn said:


> Today i held in a poop so long I felt like I could feel it in my throat, sucks working where there are only two stalls side by side, I cant go if someone else is going, no battle shits with strangers, plus what if I whisper fart and break into an uncontrollable giggle fit, people judge for that kind of shit.


Something about the military and jail has made me not give a fook where I poop. I'll drop a duece where ever.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 1, 2017)

ChingOwn said:


> Today i held in a poop so long I felt like I could feel it in my throat, sucks working where there are only two stalls side by side, I cant go if someone else is going, no battle shits with strangers, plus what if I whisper fart and break into an uncontrollable giggle fit, people judge for that kind of shit.


I use to have that fear too but I conquered it. The trick is to make the other bathroom goer feel more uncomfortable and embarrassed than you. I go to Lowes a lot. Usually amped up on a pot of coffee and usually have to shit there as a result. If someone walks in I'll just take my phone out and call someone and be like hey what are you doing? Cool. I'm at Lowes taking a shit.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 1, 2017)

lokie said:


> What's his reaction when you introduce him as your "little boy"?


 A gentle little "he is old and stupid; forgive him" smile


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 1, 2017)

Its not the poop its the whisper farts and the giggling that frighten me.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 2, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Same here - I grow way more than I consume, a couple of bowls in the evening is about it for me & not even every night but I do help two cancer patients, two elderly ladies + a best friend with chronic pain and I will accept zero compensation - I do it because I like to.
> 
> Karma and all I guess, heck I just like to grow & help others that are unable to.
> 
> And then again there is that sleeping well (like a freakin zombie) thing. . . .


Were definitely on the same exact page as far as our reasoning for growing this fine plant .....I used to smoke so much when I was young ...from morning until bed at night ....however now I literally only smoke when I'm getting into bed and the kids are asleep ...very rarely do I smoke during the day .....but I love the art/hobby side of growing and just hearing a cancer patient tell me my medicine is the reason shes able to go for a walk and spend time with her little boy ....that shits priceless ...my patients have also become like family ....which is hard because cancer has taken some ...infact lost one this year ...super young lovely strong mom ...sad ,,but I love helping them .....good night guys 

#FUCK CANCER


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 2, 2017)

Oh and I accomplished the whole honey do list today ...which included setting up lots of new stuff two different swings and a crib .....well another crib in the den ....it's like an amusement park for infants at my house ....all thanks to this little monster 
Both my boys are spoiled ....dad's basically down to his office I added on when built the new living room ...just a small office with my two safes,desk ....and of course a small bathroom connected that's just big enough for a shitter, mirror and a sink ...which also has a door to a screened porch outside .....I'm glad I have my other property in the middle of no where to keep all the fun stuff ....can't wait to sell this place and move there permanent ....it's hard because the houses are 45 miles apart and my oldest boy has school down here .....well I'm really off to bed this time ...just thought I'd share my accomplishment for the day .....Ga Nite guys and gals ......I'm thinking some extract from a good friend is in order for my sleep aid tonight ....off I go ........peace


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 2, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I drank hot chocolate with colorful marshmallows .....now I gotta honey do list a mile fucking long ...smh...*guess that's what I get for making momma dress up like a stranger for awesome sex last night*


Lol. A couple years ago on halloween, my daughter shows up with blonde hair.

I asked, 'what happened to your hair?'.

She said it's just spray on stuff for halloween.

"Leave a can for your mom."


----------



## dangledo (Feb 2, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I love those pics bro.
> Here's a blueberry headband pic i took a couple years ago. Reminded me of it
> View attachment 3890265



thx dude. that looks very nice as well. 

bet it would look ultra greasy under those lec's

speaking of, how are you liking those lights? I know youve gotta be killing it with em


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 2, 2017)

Extreme bond primer applied to garage door framing 2 days ago. Amazingly, it dried in 40° weather. Yesterday, painted trim with high gloss Sherwin Williams latex. Also dried actually fairly quickly.

Maybe because it was a small area under an overhang and it was breezy.

Still going to wrap that trim with soffit and fascia wrap when we do the house S & F this spring, the paint looks OK for now



Garage door guy just arrived to install the new one.

I don't do doors, windows or any sealed openings. We did 2 pre hung interior doors at the other place and struggled with level and shims on one of them for 3 hours. Had to call a contractor friend who owed me a favor and he had it level and shimmed in 15 minutes by squaring off the back of the opening instead of the front, which I never thought to try.

He'll be shimming in 10 interior doors we're replacing here later, after they're stained and polyurethaned. I'm not wasting time here on stuff I can't do fast this time.

Other place took a year, shooting for 3 months here with help from a door guy.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 2, 2017)

Collective T&T accomplishment, folks!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 2, 2017)

ChingOwn said:


> Its not the poop its the whisper farts and the giggling that frighten me.


 What I singularly dislike is when my rectal sensor says "it's just a fart. Trust me."


Asshole.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 2, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Oh and I accomplished the whole honey do list today ...which included setting up lots of new stuff two different swings and a crib .....well another crib in the den ....it's like an amusement park for infants at my house ....all thanks to this little monster View attachment 3891246
> Both my boys are spoiled ....dad's basically down to his office I added on when built the new living room ...just a small office with my two safes,desk ....and of course a small bathroom connected that's just big enough for a shitter, mirror and a sink ...which also has a door to a screened porch outside .....I'm glad I have my other property in the middle of no where to keep all the fun stuff ....can't wait to sell this place and move there permanent ....it's hard because the houses are 45 miles apart and my oldest boy has school down here .....well I'm really off to bed this time ...just thought I'd share my accomplishment for the day .....Ga Nite guys and gals ......I'm thinking some extract from a good friend is in order for my sleep aid tonight ....off I go ........peace


Healthy baby.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 2, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> What I singularly dislike is when my rectal sensor says "it's just a fart. Trust me."
> 
> 
> Asshole.


Less than a tablespoon is still a fart.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 2, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Healthy baby.


He's a chunker....his brother and him look identical at this age ....but he's got the junior bakery going on with all the rolls .........he's like an alcoholic with the titty ...he'd stay latched all day if momma would let him ......but so would I sooooo...lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 2, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Less than a tablespoon is still a fart.


no sittin' on the white velour couch for you


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 2, 2017)

The eagle has landed.

Before: 1962 leaky wood
 

After: 2017 insulated metal with thick vaneer fake wood grain and double pane windows.
 

I told them not to caulk trim seals so I can shove the mastic wrap through later. He gave me a special tube of clear caulking, said since I have 2 different colors I should use clear caulk to avoid color smearing. 

Thanks, I would have used brown. Clear makes more sense now.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 2, 2017)

dangledo said:


> thx dude. that looks very nice as well.
> 
> bet it would look ultra greasy under those lec's
> 
> speaking of, how are you liking those lights? I know youve gotta be killing it with em


I've only finished one crop under the 630's so far and it was of some untested blackdog og beans. I'm growing some of my regular strains this time, so i can get a better idea.
Loving the 315w'ers for veg though!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 2, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> The eagle has landed.
> 
> Before: 1962 leaky wood
> View attachment 3891432
> ...


Was it snowing when you took the pic?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 2, 2017)

Today is simply terrible, I am very hungry but did not remember to pick up peanuts on the way home. 

Very dissapointed in myself right now. Beer store should sell peanuts, dat be good


----------



## srh88 (Feb 2, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Today is simply terrible, I am very hungry but did not remember to pick up peanuts on the way home.
> 
> Very dissapointed in myself right now. Beer store should sell peanuts, dat be good


thatd be genius. peanuts and pretzels


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 2, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Today is simply terrible, I am very hungry but did not remember to pick up peanuts on the way home.
> 
> Very dissapointed in myself right now. Beer store should sell peanuts, dat be good





srh88 said:


> thatd be genius. peanuts and pretzels


No snacks?
You're guys stores are wayy behind the times - our beer store even sells cig's.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 2, 2017)

Went fishing today.

Got a creek that meets a river. Only a few days, about this time of year, you can slay the bass.

Caught one today. Turned it back out.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 2, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> No snacks?
> You're guys stores are wayy behind the times - our beer store even sells cig's.


my beer store does too.. but not like any good snacks. they sell like little bags of chips and stuff. when im drinking i want like a tub of pretzels and a 5 pound bag of peanuts lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 2, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> No snacks?
> You're guys stores are wayy behind the times - our beer store even sells cig's.


None of that over here  

Even scary beers like "delerium tremens" are banned because of the name well atleast in lcbos private prdera are allowed


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 2, 2017)

I got cereal fuck wit me bros


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 2, 2017)

Forgot to add. My father and I both went fishing. Nice day. I grew up on the lakes fishing and running trot lines with him.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 2, 2017)

Oh I finished day one of a 5 week drug program.

I am waiting for next class as the kid beaide me was on a good mwth high.

He got caught in a loop talking about bars. Young kid maybe 19, a report means he breached but idk qhat kinda things hea on. 

Oh Wells 1 day down 

I just go mildly stoned and a few beers in. Donethis shit before, its not hard 

Same ol same ol


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 2, 2017)

srh88 said:


> my beer store does too.. but not like any good snacks. they sell like little bags of chips and stuff. when im drinking i want like a tub of pretzels and a 5 pound bag of peanuts lol


Sams Club style..lol


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 2, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Forgot to add. My father and I both went fishing. Nice day. I grew up on the lakes fishing and running trot lines with him.


Did he slay them?


----------



## srh88 (Feb 2, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Sams Club style..lol


yup lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 2, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Did he slay them?


Actually, no. 

I caught the only one and lost a good one.

He was watching what I was doing and trying it.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 2, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Actually, no.
> 
> I caught the only one and lost a good one.
> 
> He was watching what I was doing and trying it.


Good times either way..


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 2, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Good times either way..


It was. 
My father-in-law's recent death is still on my mind. Never know how long my dad will be around. Got to enjoy the time we have.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 2, 2017)

Ain't that the truth - I used to call my Dad every Sunday afternoon just to chat and I still think about it on the weekends even though he's been gone for almost 2 years now.
Ask your Dad the nagging (and sometimes silly) questions you might have - if you wait you may never know the answer to them. : (


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 2, 2017)

@srh88 .....how's the new hideout/garage coming along ???


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 2, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> It was.
> My father-in-law's recent death is still on my mind. Never know how long my dad will be around. Got to enjoy the time we have.


 2nd what GWN said. My dad died 10 yrs ago, now I sometimes think of things/perspectives that* only he and just he* could discuss with me. Utilize the source while ya got it, White


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 2, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ain't that the truth - I used to call my Dad every Sunday afternoon just to chat and I still think about it on the weekends even though he's been gone for almost 2 years now.
> Ask your Dad the nagging (and sometimes silly) questions you might have - if you wait you may never know the answer to them. : (



Sorrybto hear that. 

I will keep that in mind. 

Now I am doing the things dad did with me with my kids. I am really happy. My oldest boy is really interested in hunting. I've been taking him with me. He can't sit still and runs animals off but is still a lot of fun.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 2, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> 2nd what GWN said. My dad died 10 yrs ago, now I sometimes think of things/perspectives that* only he and just he* could discuss with me. Utilize the source while ya got it, White


I will.

At times it can be hard. We butt heads a lot. We have a lot of fun also.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 2, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> @srh88 .....how's the new hideout/garage coming along ???


pretty good. cleared up a lot of my garage at home and my driveway doesnt look like a parking lot anymore


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 2, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I will.
> 
> At times it can be hard. *We butt heads a lot. * We have a lot of fun also.


We did too, until the last 2 or 3 yrs. It's a guy thing I suppose; but so what lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 2, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> We did too, until the last 2 or 3 yrs. It's a guy thing I suppose; but so what lol


I think it comes from dads are wiser. Thats not always true. 

It irritates my dad to no end if in show him an easier or better way to do something.

I suppose I am the same way though.

Guy thing I guess. Like you said who cares.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 3, 2017)

Well accomplishments today were few ....but I did get to see my little 7 year old nephew who suffers from autism and let him run all over my house and jump on my furniture as well as my bed ....my brother didn't like the idea ...but I told him when he comes to kunkles house he can run a muck .....he calls me kunkle bud because he can't say uncle .....and my nickname has been bud ever since a little guy ...way before pot and me met ....quite fitting now though ....just glad my older boy was at school because he's not allowed to jump on the furniture ....lol....well I'm headed off to bed,,I smoked after the boys went to sleep and had a fucking amazing session on my piano ....I wish I could jam like I did today everyday ,,,,anyone who plays an instrument knows what I'm talking about ....although target shooting competitions are kinda the same ...good and bad days .....however at least with the piano I won't accidentally kill someone with a sudden muscle spasm like a gun ......anyway the smoke and the piano got me super relaxed so I'm headed to my lair ......good night guys and gals ...y'all have a good day tomorrow ...I'm getting up early and going to SanFrancisco for the day ....and yes il take pics of all the hot lesbians and anything else I see that's cool .....k peace out


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 3, 2017)

My scrotum is so stretched.. I'm going to have to get custom pockets in my shoes to tuck em in


Key west is as awesome as ever brought a half sheet of L making friends left and right 

Day one I already infiltrated a bachelorette party from Texas no they don't know quizo, meeting up with them later for some rum and jet skis. But I woke up in a house of coast guard chicks based down here was fed and showered hah certainly a different breed of women... Being guardsmen I had to apply the adage two nickels makes a dime 

The night I flew out I happen to meet a cutie named eve.. She had a green and a blue eye and was a fucking freeeakkk. Truth be told after that night and last I think my dick needs to shed its skin like a snake 

I'll keep you posted


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 3, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> My scrotum is so stretched.. I'm going to have to get custom pockets in my shoes to tuck em in
> 
> 
> Key west is as awesome as ever brought a half sheet of L making friends left and right
> ...


You may have met my youngest, she has heterochromia iridum too.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 3, 2017)

All packed up for my San Francisco trip


----------



## srh88 (Feb 3, 2017)

What a day.. accomplished a nice headache on a job. Working around a bunch of people in a tight spot. The houses pipes were older than George Washington. So many leaks. And I still got one more job to do


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 3, 2017)

srh88 said:


> What a day.. accomplished a nice headache on a job. Working around a bunch of people in a tight spot. The houses pipes were older than George Washington. So many leaks. And I still got one more job to do


Sorry bro, hope this helps


----------



## srh88 (Feb 3, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Sorry bro, hope this helps
> 
> 
> View attachment 3892654


i went for the more natural route


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 3, 2017)

srh88 said:


> i went for the more natural route


Probably the healthier choice


----------



## srh88 (Feb 3, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Probably the healthier choice


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 3, 2017)

San Fransisco was cool 
^^^saw that 
^^^and that 
^^^^ate that 
^^^only in San Fran --read them--
WHAT!!! I like candy .....GEEZZZZ

Plus I had to buy the wife something real classy and nice .....pretty sure I nailed it .....seriously though,,,these were at a normal ass candy shop where I like to buy pounds of rocky road chocolate candy ........kids everywhere ...lol........grandpa brought my older boy up to me later in the day and we ate at the rain forest cafe ...rite next to the candy shop 
I finished coloring his menu before we left ...........So got my business taken care of and also got to have my boy dropped to me and hang out ....came home ,went and paid a visit to a sick friend I help .....and I'm all done ....cool day


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 3, 2017)

Did you guys really think I forgot about Reddan1981 ....of course not


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 3, 2017)

LOL Ferris Indacouch's Day Off


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 4, 2017)

I went for dinner, ate waay too much. Drank several beer, laughed a bunch, went to other bar, laughed some more. 

My stomach hurts today  

Going to drink caesars as I recover 

That is all


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 4, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I went for dinner, ate waay too much. Drank several beer, laughed a bunch, went to other bar, laughed some more.
> 
> My stomach hurts today
> 
> ...


Try a nice bloody mary.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 4, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Try a nice bloody mary.


I prefer spicy caesars 

The bar makes their own pepper infused vodka and a homemade hawt sauce 

Clam juice ftw

Eeee that sounds strange


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 4, 2017)

Yesterday I pulled my old wiring and reran my 220v for my new area, got my light controller wired, balasts mounted, started running new 110 circuits, not sure where I want my drops right now, got 2 runs of hard ducting hung for independent light and venting. Managed to cut a few clones before the lights went out. 

Today's gonna be busy, gotta finish wiring, set up my veg room, get the tent set up to flower and finish my ducting..I think that's it...

Tomorrow's football, food and drinking.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 4, 2017)

I accomplished accepting my trophy for hitting 2k likes.. I seem pretty accomplished.. thanks @srh88 for number 2k!!


----------



## srh88 (Feb 4, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I accomplished accepting my trophy for hitting 2k likes.. I seem pretty accomplished.. thanks @srh88 for number 2k!!


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 4, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


Or something like that..lol


----------



## neosapien (Feb 4, 2017)

I accomplished ushering my wife and daughter off to the mall so I could have a whole afternoon and evening to myself to watch cat videos, cut ganja and chat wit you folks.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 4, 2017)

today tomorrow

the forseeable future brings rocks 44

i keep it ghetto whippin that shit in my hands

one day I won't be a crack dealer. 

rawr I am not smoking btw, still going strong since my slip


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 4, 2017)

Another


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 4, 2017)

Ill do an ounce pic if I had enough crack fiends here

I got that purrty rox


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 4, 2017)

Dinner.

Fux wit me fam


----------



## srh88 (Feb 4, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> AnotherView attachment 3893344


auto trader participation award?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 4, 2017)

srh88 said:


> auto trader participation award?


check your texts

its a keychain award from my dads car show. I showed you the name in the text, I don't wantthat broadcast here lol. 


didn;t know it was in the pic


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 4, 2017)

my dad had a car show in the U.S and Canada, many big name sponsors.

that I hava said before, why I inherited a ok hot rod.\\\

just an old32 ford roadster with over 15k in restorations, signed by a buynch of famous mechanics porn stars and models

nothing too cool like that.

move this to confessions


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 4, 2017)

the he say she say

4 ounces and less I dun wanna plasy

walking to my cat

3 nigga don\t know im aboiut dat


come showing me some shade

I get mad
rawr

rawrwarwrarwarwawr


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 4, 2017)

Had a bride to be lick on my precious scrotonium


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 4, 2017)

mo cocaine cooking, lets see if my next thread stays bumping4


Maybe it will hit as hard as this crack I be choppin up and rocking bitches know where to be copping

I that same nigga sellin what you be noddin \

you bitch be bobbin for a next hit 
444454

his faggy boy he robbin lookin for the next library to give spit


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 4, 2017)

sf is on a cocaine groove, 400 for the que 


I can do 

a chicken for 9

rocked im charging 12 

hiolla at me girls I got that dick


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 4, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> my dad had a car show in the U.S and Canada, many big name sponsors.
> 
> that I hava said before, why I inherited a ok hot rod.\\\
> 
> ...


What pornstars? I'll tell you if they are famous


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 4, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> What pornstars? I'll tell you if they are famous


ugh top of my head jenna jameson and pamela anderson and a ton others. I will grab a pic just for you

it has about 25 sigs on it. A bunch are canadian born pornstars and or were at the shows 

chip foose helped build this car 

believe me or not


first vote sf for tnt mod


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 4, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Try a nice bloody mary.


I'm just catching up reading this now.

And I suddenly have an intense desire for a bloody mary night cap.

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 4, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'm just catching up reading this now.
> 
> And I suddenly have an intense desire for a bloody mary night cap.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion!


A bloody sounds good but would be more work than I'm willing to put forth.
Another Chardonnay and a fresh bowl it is then.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 4, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A bloody sounds good but would be more work than I'm willing to put forth.
> Another Chardonnay and a fresh bowl it is then.


I could have gone for a glass of liebfraumilch and some Danish butter cheese and crackers. But I have neither on stock at the moment. Damn it!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 4, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I could have gone for a glass of liebfraumilch and some Danish butter cheese and crackers. But I have neither on stock at the moment. Damn it!


I'd help if I could but I have neither of those in stock either.


How about some crab/artichoke dip & chips?
I can help there.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 4, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'd help if I could but I have neither of those in stock either.
> 
> 
> How about some crab/artichoke dip & chips?
> I can help there.


you just helped me man.. i wasnt hungry all night til i seen that post


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 4, 2017)

srh88 said:


> you just helped me man.. i wasnt hungry all night til i seen that post


Swing by then - I've been snacking on Super Bowl goodies.
Momma say no - so I wait until she hit's the head & then I raid the fridge (again).


----------



## Drowning-Man (Feb 5, 2017)

Packing my stuff get ing ready for my move to st Louis


----------



## 420God (Feb 5, 2017)

I ate a whole package of bacon for breakfast.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 5, 2017)

I need help.

Last night in was drinking and smoking. Ate a bunch of jalapeños and habaneros.

My spincter is paying for it today.


----------



## 420God (Feb 5, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I need help.
> 
> Last night in was drinking and smoking. Ate a bunch of jalapeños and habaneros.
> 
> My spincter is paying for it today.


When guys would get Weld flash and burn their eyes it was recommended to take a shot glass of milk and cover their eye with it. Might work for a brown eye too.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 5, 2017)

420God said:


> When guys would get Weld flash and burn their eyes it was recommended to take a shot glass of milk and cover their eye with it. Might work for a brown eye too.


I've poured milk down my crack before. Lol.

Placing potato skins, fresh, on the eyes helps with welders burn.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 5, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I've poured milk down my crack before. Lol.
> 
> Placing potato skins, fresh, on the eyes helps with welders burn.


Fresh tater skins on your browneye? You damn well know pics are required


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 5, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Fresh tater skins on your browneye? You damn well know pics are required


No one is here right now. I need someone to hold the camera.

You volunteering?


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 5, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> No one is here right now. I need someone to hold the camera.
> 
> You volunteering?


Sure, 3 hrs to an airport, 6-7 hr to your turf, maybe in 11-12 hrs?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 5, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Sure, 3 hrs to an airport, 6-7 hr to your turf, maybe in 11-12 hrs?


I appreciate it. I think I'll be alright. 

Maybe I'll try in the mirror. Lol.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 5, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Sure, 3 hrs to an airport, 6-7 hr to your turf, maybe in 11-12 hrs?


Think this will work?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 5, 2017)

Trying to paint some of the nooks and crannies of the garage today.
Just finished old can of paint from the other garage. Have to stir up a new one I got last Friday, after a brief break from my sponsor, OG Kush.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Feb 5, 2017)

Preparing dinner for few of the patients. Going to share some medication, and get request for refills 

We will watch the commercial during SB.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Feb 5, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Think this will work?
> View attachment 3894162


Mr potato heads junk maybe? Lol


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 5, 2017)

420God said:


> When guys would get Weld flash and burn their eyes it was recommended to take a shot glass of milk and cover their eye with it. Might work for a brown eye too.


See ...now I was told to insert a straw in my butthole and ....drink ,,,drink the milk!!...I had to scare myself the first time to get my buttthole to drink ....oh well either way it worked ..



That's the only way I drink milk now.





And yes , rice crispies with a larger straw works just fine....


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 5, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Sure, 3 hrs to an airport, 6-7 hr to your turf, maybe in 11-12 hrs?


And they say there's no good people left in the world ....

Way to go SM....


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 5, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Think this will work?
> View attachment 3894162


Perfect!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 5, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> No one is here right now. I need someone to hold the camera.
> 
> You volunteering?


me me me...I can do more than hold a camera


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 5, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> me me me...I can do more than hold a camera


LOL, remember Danny, habaneros are involved


----------



## srh88 (Feb 5, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, remember Danny, habaneros are involved


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 5, 2017)

Is there a football game going on today or something guys ???

I've been dropping to patients since 9am and there all wearing football apparel ....one guy has called me over twice already today alone for big favors ....I'm beginning to really enjoy these crazy football parties.....walk through and see pretty strange women ....eat food if it looks good ...and on to the next ...all fucking day so far .....shits disappearing like a magic trick on me .........I like magic and football today ....










A lot ......


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 6, 2017)

Well I accomplished making it to work after a sad night of football, Pats win and season over  double whammy.. I did eat well so there's that..
Great game though, minus the outcome..


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 6, 2017)

I think the guy in the bottom picture is my spirit animal. That's his ski outfit.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 9, 2017)

Well someone managed to bring RIU back up LOL


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 9, 2017)

I sold crack for half the day holla to the boys movin the white


then I napped 


well that was yesterday

I do drug treament programs like for 3 more weeks


blam blam


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 9, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I sold crack for half the day holla to the boys movin the white
> 
> 
> then I napped
> ...


I bought a new mattress. It's epic


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 9, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I bought a new mattress. It's epic


Oooh sleep is vwry good.

Qhat is your opinion on eating in bed?

This is v v important


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 9, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Oooh sleep is vwry good.
> 
> Qhat is your opinion on eating in bed?
> 
> This is v v important


sheets were made to be changed


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 9, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> sheets were made to be changed


I agree fully

Your answer shows true bed smarts

I would gladly watch a fifty shades darker with you while splitting lobster tails and shelling peanuts... All the while drinking a nice merlot.

#Nosexualinnuendo


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 9, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I agree fully
> 
> Your answer shows true bed smarts
> 
> ...


LOL with your grandmother, boy you got the kink goin' LoL


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 9, 2017)

Sf has a refined personality after a 4 day break. 

He must woo before he do.

Speaking of

Lets have a beer and sing an irish lullaby


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 9, 2017)

Holy shit it's alive .....my wife and kids will be excited ....I was losing hope ....and now I get to see how fast I can get banned from asscity ...I'm thinking no rules for at least a week and pinworm comes back no strings attatched........well I'm off to let everyone at grass no it's back up and to give a big fuck you to the mods who felt my behavior was lacking after only an hour or so there.....hope everyone is well and I actually missed all you crazy fuckers here ......glad it's back up and going.......thanks C2G for the heads up 

Much love Annie...


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 9, 2017)

@srh88 .....never missed a pic of a three eyed midget baby so much in my life .


----------



## srh88 (Feb 9, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> @srh88 .....never missed a pic of a three eyed midget baby so much in my life .


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 9, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> @srh88 .....never missed a pic of a three eyed midget baby so much in my life .


Feels good to be back eh, kemo LOL


----------



## srh88 (Feb 9, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Feels good to be back eh, kemo LOL


now what do we do?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 9, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Holy shit it's alive .....my wife and kids will be excited ....I was losing hope ....and now I get to see how fast I can get banned from asscity ...I'm thinking no rules for at least a week and pinworm comes back no strings attatched........well I'm off to let everyone at grass no it's back up and to give a big fuck you to the mods who felt my behavior was lacking after only an hour or so there.....hope everyone is well and I actually missed all you crazy fuckers here ......glad it's back up and going.......thanks C2G for the heads up
> 
> Much love Annie...


HEY you bitch I yelled PENIS at my cardiologist all because of UUUU!! Asshole


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 9, 2017)

srh88 said:


> now what do we do?


I'm only a liter in on wine shall we drink?


----------



## srh88 (Feb 9, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I'm only a liter in on wine shall we drink?


i gotta work in the morning.. tomorrow night for sure though!.. i sure am thirsty


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 9, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Feels good to be back eh, kemo LOL


Even tho there's only a hand full of you guys I even give a rip about ...I was having Riu withdrawals ....I needed my fix of disgustingly filthy humor and trolling .....I think they put crack in this website


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 9, 2017)

srh88 said:


> i gotta work in the morning.. tomorrow night for sure though!.. i sure am thirsty


@Gary Goodson @Blue Wizard r we not men?


----------



## srh88 (Feb 9, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> @Gary Goodson @Blue Wizard r we not men?






















lol.. just dont get gary too drunk tonight. we gotta drink tomorrow


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 9, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> HEY you bitch I yelled PENIS at my cardiologist all because of UUUU!! Asshole


Lmao ....I just saw the other message ..lol...I owe you one ....wait ,actually I owe you two now


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 9, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Even tho there's only a hand full of you guys I even give a rip about ...I was having Riu withdrawals ....I needed my fix of disgustingly filthy humor and trolling .....I think they put crack in this website


I'm still laughing over the part where you flung yrself, nekkid, upon a cop car screaming PENIS


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 9, 2017)

srh88 said:


> now what do we do?


 Umb ........ugh .....umb


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 9, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> @Gary Goodson @Blue Wizard r we not men?


I'm on tc


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 9, 2017)

Can't wait until pics are able to be posted again ...I have many many things to share....at first I was told Riu was being investigated by the Feds .....so just incase I threw a rather large and cumbersome duffle bag off an overpass into the river ....well actually off an overpass onto a busy freeway ....the river was the next exit ....oops....then returned home and put a pot a coffee on and told the wife I may be having some guests come by .....of course they never showed .



On the real though I was lmao at people from here worrying about that exact thing over at shit city talking about it ......of course I was there to ease there paranoia by saying I've been being followed by strange all black vehicles with tinted windows ever since Riu went down.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 9, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Can't wait until pics are able to be posted again ...I have many many things to share....at first I was told Riu was being investigated by the Feds .....so just incase I threw a rather large and cumbersome duffle bag off an overpass into the river ....well actually off an overpass onto a busy freeway ....the river was the next exit ....oops....then returned home and put a pot a coffee on and told the wife I may be having some guests come by .....of course they never showed .
> 
> 
> 
> On the real though I was lmao at people from here worrying about that exact thing over at shit city talking about it ......of course I was there to ease there paranoia by saying I've been being followed by strange all black vehicles with tinted windows ever since Riu went down.


man did they c u coming, pics to inbox pleeeeeeeeeeeze?


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 9, 2017)

@reddan1981 ....hey all pics were lost it looks like...but don't worry I've got your hot tub pic nice and safe ....your welcome 


@Maman123 ....same goes for you


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 10, 2017)

Man I missed this place.. I had withdrawals that GC couldn't cure..


----------



## 420God (Feb 10, 2017)

Started 2 Kosher Kush and added a third air pump to the tent.


----------



## reddan1981 (Feb 10, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> @reddan1981 ....hey all pics were lost it looks like...but don't worry I've got your hot tub pic nice and safe ....your welcome
> 
> 
> @Maman123 ....same goes for you


Lol I'll do one with my wood out for you?
You are a freaky little fucker.. I like that!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 10, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> Lol I'll do one with my wood out for you?
> You are a freaky little fucker.. I like that!


LoL
this time turn on the christmas lights plznthx


----------



## neosapien (Feb 10, 2017)

I accomplished making coffee. Then tried my hand at peanut butter toast. But I failed cuz I burnt my hand on the heating element. If you've never burnt your fingernail it smells just like your tooth while your dentist is drilling it.


----------



## 420God (Feb 10, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I accomplished making coffee. Then tried my hand at peanut butter toast. But I failed cuz I burnt my hand on the heating element. If you've never burnt your fingernail it smells just like your tooth while your dentist is drilling it.


Next time use a fork so you don't burn your finger.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 10, 2017)

^.^ 

fed the cats 

Now I am hungry


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 10, 2017)

420God said:


> Started 2 Kosher Kush and added a third air pump to the tent.


 Instead of that third air pump they have these things called "struts" try them!


----------



## reddan1981 (Feb 10, 2017)

@Indacouch why do you lie so much?



v v v v v v v v v v v v v v v v v


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 10, 2017)

I actually did get a lot of shit done while Riu was down ....cut down a big cedar and a few pines on the property ...amazing how different my place looks without those trees .....now I gotta start wiring amp kits into my cars ....my buddy had a sale at his stereo shop and I went a lil crazy ....got a smokin deal for three complete systems ...one for the yukon another for the wife's car and one for my Z ....was guna have the shop install but since I use to work at a stereo shop I decided I'd save the almost 1000 bucks on install/wiring kits and do it myself ...just gotta go up to my shop and find my box full of amp kits and plastic interior panel poppers to get started ......I hate wiring but love music enough to do it myself I guess ......just can't justify spending damn near a grand on something I can do myself .....especially after buying all the equipment already subs,amps,highs etc etc although I did have a few amps and some 15" subs already for the yukon ...so that saved me a lil ....did I mention I hate wiring


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 10, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> @Indacouch why do you lie so much?


Il entertain you once I guess ....I'm not lying my penis is really 11 feet long reddong ....since were asking questions .....how's your mom and the hot tub business going for you ???


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 10, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I accomplished making coffee. Then tried my hand at peanut butter toast. But I failed cuz I burnt my hand on the heating element. If you've never burnt your fingernail it smells just like your tooth while your dentist is drilling it.


Dude you gotta be more careful with the digits neo


----------



## reddan1981 (Feb 10, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Il entertain you once I guess ....I'm not lying my penis is really 11 feet long reddong ....since were asking questions .....how's your mom and the hot tub business going for you ???


Meh, comme ce comme ca, moms is getting old and saggy and not pulling her weight to rally up more punters and I'm..... well I, look like I've grown up in close proximity to chernobyl so.... it's failing about as hard as your bullshit story's, but apart from that, everything is A OK!
Thanks for asking buddy.


----------



## Nugachino (Feb 10, 2017)

I did a dumb and sliced my finger open... Being a twat of course. Probably should've gotten it stitched up. But taped on a gauze pad splashed with some dettol instead. Ah well. Another scar. Another brainfart story in the collection.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 10, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> Meh comme ce comme ca, she's getting old and saggy and not pulling her weight to rally up more punters and I'm..... well I, look like I've grown up in close proximity to chernobyl so.... it's failing about as hard as your bullshit story's, but apart from that, everything is A OK!
> Thanks for asking buddy.


You only open your trap because you know pics are down ....and anybody here with a regular brain unaffected from high levels of radiation....knows I can back up anything I say with pics and always do .....you must have strange friends if lying about cutting trees and installing stereo equipment is something they'd do to be cool ......must be a Russian thing IDK 


however I'm glad you realize you look like a nuclear radiation test subject ......but It's kinda weird you admit to checking your mom out....must be a rural Russian thing ....that could explain your misshaped head as well .


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 10, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> You only open your trap because you know pics are down ....and anybody here with a regular brain unaffected from high levels of radiation....knows I can back up anything I say with pics and always do .....you must have strange friends if lying about cutting trees and installing stereo equipment is something they'd do to be cool ......must be a Russian thing IDK
> 
> 
> however I'm glad you realize you look like a nuclear radiation test subject ......but It's kinda weird you admit to checking your mom out....must be a rural Russian thing ....that could explain your misshaped head as well .


Ah yes, home again. I feel warm and comfy. Thanks guys


----------



## reddan1981 (Feb 10, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> You only open your trap because you know pics are down ....and anybody here with a regular brain unaffected from high levels of radiation....knows I can back up anything I say with pics and always do .....you must have strange friends if lying about cutting trees and installing stereo equipment is something they'd do to be cool ......must be a Russian thing IDK
> 
> 
> however I'm glad you realize you look like a nuclear radiation test subject ......but It's kinda weird you admit to checking your mom out....must be a rural Russian thing ....that could explain your misshaped head as well .


You do know that I'm from UK and I'm a truck driver?


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 10, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Ah yes, home again. I feel warm and comfy. Thanks guys


Quite comfy indeed and long over due ....if I do say so myself .


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 10, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> You do know that I'm from UK and I'm a truck driver?


You do know that I don't G.A.F and the earth is round .....


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 10, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> You do know that I'm from UK and I'm a truck driver?


Do you guys ever get into trademark infringement disputes with the Saudis? United Kingdom vs The Kingdom


----------



## reddan1981 (Feb 10, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Do you guys ever get into trademark infringement disputes with the Saudis? United Kingdom vs The Kingdom


Lol, I keep thinking of that infamous photo of George W. Bush, walking pinkies intertwined, with a Saudi royalist when Bush was president.


----------



## reddan1981 (Feb 10, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> You do know that I don't G.A.F and the earth is round .....


Why are you always so obnoxious?


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 10, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Ah yes, home again. I feel warm and comfy. Thanks guys


Me too, I almost didn't know what to do with myself..lol


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 10, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> Why are you always so obnoxious?


Really reddong ....you find me offensive and annoying ...I don't see how you would come up with that .....but thanks

But I think removing the OB from that word suits my intentions Towards you a bit better ...imvho




If you remove the OB it spells noxious dumb dumb .....figured I'd help you out since your .......well you know ....


Your welcome


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 10, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Me too, I almost didn't know what to do with myself..lol


.....agreed


----------



## reddan1981 (Feb 10, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Really reddong ....you find me offensive and annoying ...I don't see how you would come up with that .....but thanks
> 
> But I think removing the OB from that word suits my intentions Towards you a bit better ...imvho
> 
> ...


Dude, I don't even know what the fuck you are on about. If I say it's not you, it's me... would you eventually forgive me?


Indacouch said:


> .....agreed


----------



## reddan1981 (Feb 10, 2017)

Thankyou goodbye.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 10, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> Dude, I don't even know what the fuck you are on about. If I say it's not you, it's me... would you eventually forgive me?


Reported for making it seem like I give a flying fuck about you ....typical reddong ,,taking bits and pieces of quotes and stringing them together to try and make sense for his cause ......reminds me of your flat earth theory ....nobody here would ever believe I'd agree to that .....if they did ,I'd punch em in the dick .







Twice


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 10, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> Dude, I don't even know what the fuck you are on about. If I say it's not you, it's me... would you eventually forgive me?


Oh and it's definitely you ....plus I just wanted to quote you again so you'd cringe at your inbox wondering what I'm up to now.


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 10, 2017)

Is it adultry if she's not married.. Yet..

Asking for a friend


----------



## reddan1981 (Feb 10, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Reported for making it seem like I give a flying fuck about you ....typical reddong ,,taking bits and pieces of quotes and stringing them together to try and make sense for his cause ......reminds me of your flat earth theory ....nobody here would ever believe I'd agree to that .....if they did ,I'd punch em in the dick .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you saved a picture of me on your phone, *Ha ha ha *I'd say you give a fuck about me, you think of me... don't ya?


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 10, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> Have you saved a picture of me on your phone, *Ha ha ha *I'd say you give a fuck about me, you think of me... don't ya?


Don't flatter yourself turbo ....it's saved for entertainment purposes only ...

Example-1..here on Riu 

Example-2..when drunk and wana show my friends a silly looking Russian guy .

Example-3..To annoy you by posting it at random times ..

Example-4..great example of a male Russian prostitute for educational purposes 

Last but not least and coming very soon to all threads near you ..Example-5..photoshopping you into a penis wearing a top hat ....


----------



## reddan1981 (Feb 10, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Don't flatter yourself turbo ....it's saved for entertainment purposes only ...
> 
> Example-1..here on Riu
> 
> ...


Here's me thinking you would wave the white flag.
Wow, you have a lot of hate in you little guy. I don't know where this hate towards me comes from.
Why would you even preempt the day that you can use this picture of me. You're like a creepy little psycho. Let me get this straight, you have a picture of me saved _and _you are going to spend time, playing with it.



Uurrggh!


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 10, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> Here's me thinking you would wave the white flag.
> Wow, you have a lot of hate in you little guy. I don't know where this hate towards me comes from.
> Why would you even preempt the day that you can use this picture of me. You're like a creepy little psycho. Let me get this straight, you have a picture of me saved _and _you are going to spend time, playing with it.
> 
> ...



Umb .....ugh ....mmmmmm....well .....ugh .....it's kinda .......



Yes,that's absolutely correct 

Except the little part ...but that's not an important detail in the grand scheme of things ...so ok

*PENIS WEARING A TOP HAT

COMING SOON ........



*
Oh and when you said I'm playing with it ...were you talking about my penis or your picture ?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 10, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> Here's me thinking you would wave the white flag.
> Wow, you have a lot of hate in you little guy. I don't know where this hate towards me comes from.
> Why would you even preempt the day that you can use this picture of me. You're like a creepy little psycho. Let me get this straight, you have a picture of me saved _and _you are going to spend time, playing with it.
> 
> ...


I've met this fellow irl. He is real, and I'll pour him my beer any day. You are apparently nothing more than a fractious e-twat projecting your own ignorance and hate. 

I will close with something nice to say to you however. As T&T pathogens go, you're NyQuil class and not Cipro class.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 10, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> Here's me thinking you would wave the white flag.
> Wow, you have a lot of hate in you little guy. I don't know where this hate towards me comes from.
> Why would you even preempt the day that you can use this picture of me. You're like a creepy little psycho. Let me get this straight, you have a picture of me saved _and _you are going to spend time, playing with it.
> 
> ...


¯\_(⊙_ʖ⊙)_/¯


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 10, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> ¯\_(⊙_ʖ⊙)_/¯



So how you been SF ?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 10, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> So how you been SF ?


still feel a bit off from being sick but otherwise things are going splendid\

snow is falling(I luvs the snow) I just smoked a bunch of pot, had a really good stout and even a nap. 

how about yourself?


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 10, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> still feel a bit off from being sick but otherwise things are going splendid\
> 
> snow is falling(I luvs the snow) I just smoked a bunch of pot, had a really good stout and even a nap.
> 
> how about yourself?


Good just sitting at the house with a sore back ....procrastinating about doing many important things ....but it's raining and easing my pain sounds like a better plan ATM ....oh and trolling reddong as well ....hope you get back to 100%....I'm sure you will ,,,,if anyone has the cure it's you ...lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 10, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Good just sitting at the house with a sore back ....procrastinating about doing many important things ....but it's raining and easing my pain sounds like a better plan ATM ....oh and trolling reddong as well ....hope you get back to 100%....I'm sure you will ,,,,if anyone has the cure it's you ...lol


I couldn't eat for a couple days, so the last two have been gloriious in the food category. 

I should go shovel again  

Trolling is always quite the activity, has he sent you dick pics yet? are they glorious? did he have the christmas lights on? so many questions


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 10, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I couldn't eat for a couple days, so the last two have been gloriious in the food category.
> 
> I should go shovel again
> 
> Trolling is always quite the activity, has he sent you dick pics yet? are they glorious? did he have the christmas lights on? so many questions


His earth was flat.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 10, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I couldn't eat for a couple days, so the last two have been gloriious in the food category.
> 
> I should go shovel again
> 
> Trolling is always quite the activity, has he sent you dick pics yet? are they glorious? did he have the christmas lights on? so many questions


He tried ....it was dark and grainy ....baby Sasquatch in a dark forest type shit.....nothing there


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 10, 2017)

I am in a bitter struggle with my garage walls. Sorry I can't show a pic yet.

It is covered with textured gritty white wash and it sucks up the primer and paint like a '56 Cadillac sucks gas.

Took forever to cut in around shit and no matter how many coats (3) you still find white specks to touch up.

I despise white wash. But it was the big thing 50 yrs. ago. Unbelievably difficult to cover, but I will prevail in the end.

I always liked that Churchill speech, 'we will never surrender'. I keep hearing it as I struggle.

Damn guttersnipes.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 10, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I am in a bitter struggle with my garage walls. Sorry I can't show a pic yet.
> 
> It is covered with textured gritty white wash and it sucks up the primer and paint like a '56 Cadillac sucks gas.
> 
> ...


 we will fight them on the baseboards!
we will fight them at the taped seams!
we will fight them something beer weed!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 10, 2017)

I fixed the carb on the snowblower I was given, it sat for years outside, full of gelled fuel. I don't understand how people neglect equipment, throw a fucking tarp over it. Cleaned it out, had to make a seat for the needle. Cut a small sliver of 1/16 vac line, it's working for now, amazingly. I'm still ordering a rebuild kit. I snowblowed for about an hour before the snowblower ran out of gas, then the pull cord snapped. I got that fixed then managed to snowblow for another couple hours before taking a smoke break, which was just long enough for shit to start freezing solid... yay. Guess I'll hope it thaws tomorrow....
Fuck snow.. no wait.. FUCK SNOW!!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> You do know that I'm from UK and I'm a truck driver?


Be careful you don't drive that truck off the edge of your flat earth.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 10, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Be careful you don't drive that truck off the edge of your flat earth.


LoL 

savage


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 10, 2017)

Pretty sure driving truck is Russian for .....servicing strange men in the family hot tub.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 10, 2017)

I had a dental abscess lanced today

I'll spare y'all the gory details and just say I feel a whole lot better


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 10, 2017)

Just received my second warning over at grass shitty ....won't be long ...damn I wish pics were up ....I'm probably already banned due to my reply to the mod .....I offered him anal ease in cherry or strawberry ..to make the Riu members infiltration there more pleasant ....bunch of dick faces 

Our mods are way cooler ...and believe it or not I've had my fair share of warnings ...but I appreciate them more now .


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 10, 2017)

I sub over at GS & you're screwed now.

: )
J/K


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 10, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> sheets were made to be changed


The hell with that.

My little ones love to go eat crackers and things of that nature in my bed. Mind you, my side only so the wife will be asleep then I go to get in bed. Damnit! Am I laying in itchy ass crumbs again?












I will most likely miss things like that when they get older.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 10, 2017)

srh88 said:


> now what do we do?


I gots some quarter sticks of dynamite. Wanna go play?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 10, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Do you guys ever get into trademark infringement disputes with the Saudis? United Kingdom vs The Kingdom


Lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> Why are you always so obnoxious?


LOL he maybe obnoxious but at least he is not stupid red dong


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I sub over at GS & you're screwed now.
> 
> : )
> J/K


LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 10, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I gots some quarter sticks of dynamite. Wanna go play?


Well yeah, of course


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 10, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I gots some quarter sticks of dynamite. Wanna go play?


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 10, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL he maybe obnoxious but at least he is not stupid red dong


Extra goodies for you Annie extra goodies for you ......meaning compliments on the website of course .


----------



## reddan1981 (Feb 11, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL he maybe obnoxious but at least he is not stupid red dong


Curious, I am not the one who violently expresses my belief, i would say that is stupid..

You are also a biggot;

The English noun bigot is a term used to describe a prejudiced or closed-minded person, especially one who is intolerant or hostile towards different social groups (e.g. racial or religious groups), and especially one whose own beliefs are perceived as unreasonable or excessively narrow-minded, superstitious, or hypocritical.[1] The abstract noun is bigotry.

But you are OK with this, right? Because you also like to attack.

You hyperventilate when anyone says anything to you, then the clingons circle to protect you. You are a coward Anne.


----------



## reddan1981 (Feb 11, 2017)

You can't prove curvature you dumb dumbs.

Every experiment ever conducted to measure curvature, has failed.

Prove me wrong.

Name an experiment that shows curvature... or *stfu.*


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 11, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> You can't prove curvature you dumb dumbs.
> 
> Every experiment ever conducted to measure curvature, has failed.
> 
> ...


You sure are an angry little Penis.


----------



## reddan1981 (Feb 11, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> You sure are an angry little Penis.


Lol you are useless without memes bob and are most definitely projecting penis issues.
As for my temperament you are misreading me. I hit this place up whilst having a doubie, I write with an ambivalent state of emotion today.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 11, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> Curious, I am not the one who violently expresses my belief, i would say that is stupid..
> 
> You are also a biggot;
> 
> ...


#_triggered_


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 11, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I am in a bitter struggle with my garage walls. Sorry I can't show a pic yet.
> 
> It is covered with textured gritty white wash and it sucks up the primer and paint like a '56 Cadillac sucks gas.
> 
> ...


I missed feeling inadequate 

Hai tangerine


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 11, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I missed feeling inadequate
> 
> Hai tangerine


Lol right? Between Tangerine and 420 they set the bar high.. when I see what they are doing I tell myself, I could do that..lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 11, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol right? Between Tangerine and 420 they set the bar high.. when I see what they are doing I tell myself, I could do that..lol


atleast you have faith you can do it! 

normally I just take a sip and say one day...


Managed no hangover today or well a minimal one**wootwoot**

phones been buzzing off the hook since 7am, finally getting around to answering calls and texts. I accomplished making coffee and spilling said coffee on the newspaper. 

this is a good morning

hope everyone else is off to a great day as well





someglitch hop to start your day too.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 11, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> Lol you are useless without memes bob and are most definitely projecting penis issues.
> As for my temperament you are misreading me. I hit this place up whilst having a doubie, I write with an ambivalent state of emotion today.


Remember when you and your dad touched penises in that hot tub?

We all do!


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 11, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Remember when you and your dad touched penises in that hot tub?
> 
> We all do!


Russian fist bump


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 11, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Russian fist bump


Lol


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 11, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> Curious, I am not the one who violently expresses my belief, i would say that is stupid..
> 
> You are also a biggot;
> 
> ...


So I turned you into a dick wearing a top hat .....it actually improved your look quite a bit ....I think it's because normally your beedy little eyes are so far apart it's beyond strange ,,,couple that with your misshaped head and turning you into a hairy cyclops did wonders for your image .....but of course turning you into one penis isn't enough ....I like to do a line up ....your a natural drag queen as well ...your guna be beyond happy you made the decision to send me that pic back In the days of the flat earth thread ..





@StonedFarmer ...your rite Christmas lights should be on ...it would bring out the color of the penis on his head .


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 11, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> So I turned you into a dick wearing a top hat .....it actually improved your look quite a bit ....I think it's because normally your beedy little eyes are so far apart it's beyond strange ,,,couple that with your misshaped head and turning you into a hairy cyclops did wonders for your image .....but of course turning you into one penis isn't enough ....I like to do a line up ....your a natural drag queen as well ...your guna be beyond happy you made the decision to send me that pic back In the days of the flat earth thread ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have taken enough dick pics to understand lighting makes a huge dofferemce


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 11, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> You can't prove curvature you dumb dumbs.
> 
> Every experiment ever conducted to measure curvature, has failed.
> 
> ...


Actually the Foucault pendulum experiment proves it easily and definitively. 

You really are a special kind of stupid.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 11, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I have taken enough dick pics to understand lighting makes a huge dofferemce


I like using a nice fisheye lens as well. Really gives that "in your face" perspective.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 11, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I like using a nice fisheye lens as well. Really gives that "in your face" perspective.


**takes note**


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> Curious, I am not the one who violently expresses my belief, i would say that is stupid..
> 
> You are also a biggot;
> 
> ...


You have to be able to express yourself in english if you wish your venomous comments to gain traction.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 11, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> Curious, I am not the one who violently expresses my belief, i would say that is stupid..
> 
> You are also a biggot;
> 
> ...


 This diet diatribe puts me in mind of the scene from Harry Potter: Chamber of Secrets ... in which Ron Weasley uses his badly-repaired wand, shouts a curse and then has to wear the backfire. 

Gotta love the trolls with New Auto-Bitchslap feature


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 11, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> This diet diatribe puts me in mind of the scene from Harry Potter: Chamber of Secrets ... in which Ron Weasley uses his badly-repaired wand, shouts a curse and then has to wear the backfire.
> 
> Gotta love the trolls with New Auto-Bitchslap feature


I liked that movie


----------



## reddan1981 (Feb 11, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Actually the Foucault pendulum experiment proves it easily and definitively.
> 
> You really are a special kind of stupid.


No it doesn't. But you are too stupid for continuity.
I have explained the anomalous factors in the Foucault pendulum but being slow you might had missed it.
The Foucault pendulum shows movement, _not _that WE move jackass.
It's movement is dependent on an inertial accelerator ( we push it). 
It stops regularly. 
If we were in debate I'd link to testimonial to the fact that it even changes direction, but since you can't be bothered to do your own research, I can't be bothered to spoon feed you.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 11, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> No it doesn't. But you are too stupid for continuity.
> I have explained the anomalous factors in the Foucault pendulum but being slow you might had missed it.
> The Foucault pendulum shows movement, _not _that WE move jackass.
> It's movement is dependent on an inertial accelerator ( we push it).
> ...


If you think I'm gonna read a wall of text from an inbred Russian you're even dumber than you look.

Yes. You must be smarter than all of the worlds most respected scientists. 

Why aren't you scientifically refuting years and years of evidence in the space community? You chose TNT as your platform? Lol. 

What's wrong with your head again? Why is it shaped like a hot pocket?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 11, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> If you think I'm gonna read a wall of text from an inbred Russian you're even dumber than you look.
> 
> Yes. You must be smarter than all of the worlds most respected scientists.
> 
> ...


because hot pockets are made in themicrowaveemitting radiation

or something I am too drunk yet not drunk enough to be witty give me a few moments


----------



## reddan1981 (Feb 11, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> If you think I'm gonna read a wall of text from an inbred Russian you're even dumber than you look.
> 
> Yes. You must be smarter than all of the worlds most respected scientists.
> 
> ...


I ascribed only to the paradoxical nature of trying to prove heliocentricity, not to the premise of flat earth.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 11, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> If you think I'm gonna read a wall of text from an inbred Russian you're even dumber than you look.
> 
> Yes. You must be smarter than all of the worlds most respected scientists.
> 
> ...





StonedFarmer said:


> because hot pockets are made in themicrowaveemitting radiation
> 
> or something I am too drunk yet not drunk enough to be witty give me a few moments


----------



## reddan1981 (Feb 11, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> because hot pockets are made in themicrowaveemitting radiation
> 
> or something I am too drunk yet not drunk enough to be witty give me a few moments


As soon as permitting, I will give you lots of material to work with.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 11, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> As soon as permitting, I will give you lots of material to work with.


Thanks in advance. 

You are a good sport. 

I await this new material with arams abated


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 11, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> As soon as permitting, I will give you lots of material to work with.


Oh, you've given us tons of material to work with already. No need for more, thanks.

When you were in school, did you believe anyfuckingthing they told you?

Is 2+2 still 4?


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 11, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Actually the Foucault pendulum experiment proves it easily and definitively.
> 
> You really are a special kind of stupid.


God that was beautiful..


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 11, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Oh, you've given us tons of material to work with already. No need for more, thanks.
> 
> When you were in school, did you believe anyfuckingthing they told you?
> 
> Is 2+2 still 4?


I got a suspension in grade 9 for drinking a 2L of rumncoke in class. 

In my defense it was suppose to be movie day. Boy did they get mad.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 11, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> You have to be able to express yourself in english if you wish your venomous comments to gain traction.


Poetry ...

Y'all are on fire ...it's beautiful 

@reddan1981


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 11, 2017)

Well, I have to paint for a couple hours.


I wish the earth was flat and gravity didn't exist. Then paint wouldn't drip, right?

Fuck you, don't answer that.


----------



## reddan1981 (Feb 11, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Oh, you've given us tons of material to work with already. No need for more, thanks.
> 
> When you were in school, did you believe anyfuckingthing they told you?
> 
> Is 2+2 still 4?


Lol you haven't got an argument in you, go away dullard.


----------



## reddan1981 (Feb 11, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> God that was beautiful..


You think the Foucault pendulum proves... curvature. What a backward bunch you are.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 11, 2017)

So serious question @reddshlong ...I mean @reddan1981 ,,,we've all seen the picture of you in the hot tub,,you know the one that should be gone but I kept it safe for you ....your welcome .....anyways,,the pic was from several feet away .


Let's all guess who took the pic .

My guess is strange family friend ...or his uncle who's always taken special interest in his hot tub activities ....

Taught him the Russian fist bump type shit ...


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 11, 2017)

Took a stab at Greek history...It keeps beating me with details.


----------



## reddan1981 (Feb 11, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> So serious question @reddshlong ...I mean @reddan1981 ,,,we've all seen the picture of you in the hot tub,,you know the one that should be gone but I kept it safe for you ....your welcome .....anyways,,the pic was from several feet away .
> 
> 
> Let's all guess who took the pic .
> ...


I've posted that photo twice already, don't tell me I've got to post it again! 
I've posted quite a few others as well, why don't you try and find them.... good doggy.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 11, 2017)

I just had a ghost pepperngarlic brined pickle, smoked oka, aged cheddar, and some goat cheese the butcher makes. 

Oh and crackers. All chased down with eldorado 12 and 2 diff atouts


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 11, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> I've posted that photo twice already, don't tell me I've got to post it again!
> I've posted quite a few others as well, why don't you try and find them.... good doggy.


I've posted it around 379 times and it's funny how they all disappear ...but as it stated previously I've altered it for you Cyclopes . 


Good doggy ....be nice to your mom when she interrupts your computer time


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 11, 2017)

Mw forgot two add I had diff aged sausages**insert**


----------



## reddan1981 (Feb 11, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I just had a ghost pepperngarlic brined pickle, smoked oka, aged cheddar, and some goat cheese the butcher makes.
> 
> Oh and crackers. All chased down with eldorado 12 and 2 diff atouts


Why crackers? 
Two words, crusty bread.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 11, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> You think the Foucault pendulum proves... curvature. What a backward bunch you are.


LOL, he said "backward"


----------



## reddan1981 (Feb 11, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, he said "backward"


Haw, Haw, snort!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 11, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> Why crackers?
> Two words, crusty bread.


Because I did not want anything heavy. A light snack with beer and famcy crackers were the go to.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 11, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Mw forgot two add I had diff aged sausages**insert**


That changes everything .


@reddan1981 had different aged sausages as well ....served in a hot tub by strange men ....


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, he said "backward"


Spelled it correctly too, that's a first, then again it takes one to know one, precession LOL.



reddan1981 said:


> You think the Foucault pendulum proves... curvature. What a backward bunch you are.


You explain Euler's first and third angle and how they apply. Do the math.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 11, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> If you think I'm gonna read a wall of text from an inbred Russian you're even dumber than you look.
> 
> Yes. You must be smarter than all of the worlds most respected scientists.
> 
> ...


How the fuck did I miss the hot pocket part ......


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 11, 2017)

So my brother in law and I ,have been playing a online pool game he showed me .....were still only allowed to hang out with ((wife)) supervision ever since the toilet incident ....although we did sneak off to quick stop last night unattended and played the fuck her rite in the pussy song extremely loud....basically just a beat put behind the GG avatar saying FHRITP a bunch .....we were very high and the parking lot was packed it was priceless ...sad it only lasts 1:08 tho ........anyway ,,,the pool game has pre made messages you can tell you opponent ...all having to do with pool ....I've turned it into two games ....first playing pool and second trolling other players with pre made messages ......I must say with an offensive avatar and telling them good job and well played rapidly when they miss ,,is quite effective on racking up the coins ...oh and spinning the pool Que in circles a bunch to waist there time works well ........you guys have ruined me .


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 11, 2017)

*correction the FHRITP song is 1:07
On musi 
Forgive me


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 11, 2017)

@cannabineer @curious2garden 

     

You both know why ....two beers on me next time you pass through here canna....


Took me like 4 minutes to find that second emoji


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 11, 2017)

Finally traded in my old Windows Lumia phone for a new iPhone. Holy shit, the interface is different! 
Speaking of interface, I was helped by a transgender gal at the Apple store who needs serious help with her look. I'm not trying to be mean, but a sleeveless blouse isn't a good choice if you've got burly arms.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 11, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Finally traded in my old Windows Lumia phone for a new iPhone. Holy shit, the interface is different!
> Speaking of interface, I was helped by a transgender gal at the Apple store who needs serious help with her look. I'm not trying to be mean, but a sleeveless blouse isn't a good choice if you've got burly arms.







http://www.odditycentral.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Natalia-Trukhina.jpg


----------



## Cx2H (Feb 11, 2017)

Drank a 750 of black barrel hornitos..


----------



## reddan1981 (Feb 12, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Spelled it correctly too, that's a first, then again it takes one to know one, precession LOL.
> 
> 
> You explain Euler's first and third angle and how they apply. Do the math.


Lol curious. Just admit you can't prove earth's curvature.
I noticed your band camp liked your post, I think that was funny.....
I think it was funny because you said it as if it actually meant something, as if you actually know how to use it to calculate the imaginary curvature.
If you truely knew Eulers formula you would know I would have a hard time using it because textbooks aren't even in agreement with what the angles are;

'There are several conventions for Euler angles, depending on the axes about which the rotations are carried out'. EW Weisstein

Euler angles are typically denoted as α, β, γ, or φ, θ, ψ. Different authors may use different sets of rotation axes to define Euler angles, or different names for the same angles. Therefore, any discussion employing Euler angles should always be preceded by their definition. Wiki

So... to conclude, you dont actually know what you are going on about and we will never get to the crux of this argument as long as you all keep pretending to yourselves.

*i*sin(x) is an *imaginary * line, when you actually understand that.......


----------



## Cx2H (Feb 12, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> Lol curious. Just admit you can't prove earth's curvature.
> I noticed your band camp liked your post, I think that was funny.....
> I think it was funny because you said it as if it actually meant something, as if you actually know how to use it to calculate the imaginary curvature.
> If you truely knew Eulers formula you would know I would have a hard time using it because textbooks aren't even in agreement with what the angles are;
> ...


This that flat earth sheet again?


----------



## reddan1981 (Feb 12, 2017)

Cx2H said:


> This that flat earth sheet again?


They won't let it go


----------



## dangledo (Feb 12, 2017)

sliced up some loins that were in the bottom of the deep freeze since 2011. tossed them in some teriyaki and going to let them sit for about 12 hours

going to try a 'cold smoke' for an hour over some oak, as a tester, then onto the dehydrator. 

hope it works, dont want to cook the meat.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 12, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> Lol curious. Just admit you can't prove earth's curvature.
> I noticed your band camp liked your post, I think that was funny.....
> I think it was funny because you said it as if it actually meant something, as if you actually know how to use it to calculate the imaginary curvature.
> If you truely knew Eulers formula you would know I would have a hard time using it because textbooks aren't even in agreement with what the angles are;
> ...


LOL!


----------



## 420God (Feb 12, 2017)

So the wife heard back from the company she applied for pretty quickly, they told her they currently weren't looking for dayshift positions. That's usually how it goes though in factory work, the senior employees get the day jobs first. Guess she'll stay where shes at until something else comes along. No biggee. Good news for me is that they amended the bids and now put up all the counties for bid, even the ones the County Highway Depts picked up. Gives me a chance to win even more that are closer to home at a much higher pay. I should find out by the end of the month.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 12, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> Lol curious. Just admit you can't prove earth's curvature.
> I noticed your band camp liked your post, I think that was funny.....
> I think it was funny because you said it as if it actually meant something, as if you actually know how to use it to calculate the imaginary curvature.
> If you truely knew Eulers formula you would know I would have a hard time using it because textbooks aren't even in agreement with what the angles are;
> ...


LOL

Coming from a guy with a hot pocket head and a dragon tattoo on his chest ......not to mention his forearm tattoo that I'm pretty sure says ...I like dick in Russian


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 12, 2017)

420God said:


> So the wife heard back from the company she applied for pretty quickly, they told her they currently weren't looking for dayshift positions. That's usually how it goes though in factory work, the senior employees get the day jobs first. Guess she'll stay where shes at until something else comes along. No biggee. Good news for me is that they amended the bids and now put up all the counties for bid, even the ones the County Highway Depts picked up. Gives me a chance to win even more that are closer to home at a much higher pay. I should find out by the end of the month.


Did you offer to remove any vehicle waste that might be present while you are at the "job" site? the vendors are looking to reduce prices elsewhere as well, and, you might pick up an extra income source. Just a thought.


----------



## 420God (Feb 12, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Did you offer to remove any vehicle waste that might be present while you are at the "job" site? the vendors are looking to reduce prices elsewhere as well, and, you might pick up an extra income source. Just a thought.


Most of the time the car parts are cleaned up right away. We have a lot of volunteers (adopt a highway) and during the summer months the jails have inmates doing it.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 12, 2017)

I shovelled the front and made small talk with the neighbor all the while quaffing a glass of sherry.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 12, 2017)

goodness


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 12, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> Lol curious. Just admit you can't prove earth's curvature.
> I noticed your band camp liked your post, I think that was funny.....
> I think it was funny because you said it as if it actually meant something, as if you actually know how to use it to calculate the imaginary curvature.
> If you truely knew Eulers formula you would know I would have a hard time using it because textbooks aren't even in agreement with what the angles are;
> ...


Wow so you never even passed elementary algebra. It does not matter what name you use for a variable. Go back to driving your truck. This conversation, as I thought, is way above your pay grade.

PS Watch out for those tricky earth edges you don't wanna fall off.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 12, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Wow so you never even passed elementary algebra. It does not matter what name you use for a variable. Go back to driving your truck. This conversation, as I thought, is way above your pay grade.
> 
> PS Watch out for those tricky earth edges you don't wanna fall off.


 ... or be blown away by the gale of departing atmosphere.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 12, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> ... or be blown away by the gale of departing atmosphere.


... or his own gaseous eructations.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 12, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> ... or his own gaseous eructations.


In a world where Newton was just a cookie, I wager his reactions are neither equal nor opposite. That personal thrust mode could fall flat.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 12, 2017)

Why would a Brit say he was a truck driver? They are lorry men or lorry drivers.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 12, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Why would a Brit say he was a truck driver? They are lorry men or lorry drivers.


It is the reality in a spherical earth model unfortunately once you go flat even language changes. Maybe he simply couldn't spell lorry, that's another option.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 12, 2017)

I just had a hamburger with Sir Kensington's chipotle mayonnaise on it. Really good stuff if you can find it.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 12, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Why would a Brit say he was a truck driver? They are lorry men or lorry drivers.


Russian


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 12, 2017)

Had to go out of town again for VA reasons. Got a new pleco for the fish tank. My last one disappeared with out a trace. Its weird. One day I see it then I noticed it was gone and nothing was left. I don't have fish big enough to have eaten it.

I use live plants to keep the water clear. Algea had grown all over the tank.

All they have around here is little plecos. The one I got is almost a foot long. 

I put it in the 60 gallon tank. I turned the lights off for the night and went to bed. I get up and that s.o.b actually cleaned the whole tank in one night. Rocks, shells and glass all clean.


Oh and the wife and I ate at Outback. Believe it or not, I had never eaten there.


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 12, 2017)

Just got back from NY got to drive in this little storm the whole way so that was a bottle of wine. Went down to see Dave Attell, but more importantly have a fuckathon with the bride to be I met down in key west last weekend. I actually ended up hooking up with this Jewish chick and the bride to be caught me.. But she doesn't really have much to stand on and eventually got over it. I did have to say a bunch of shit about Jews but it all worked out in the end 



(Those evil Jews)


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 12, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Had to go out of town again for VA reasons. Got a new pleco for the fish tank. My last one disappeared with out a trace. Its weird. One day I see it then I noticed it was gone and nothing was left. I don't have fish big enough to have eaten it.
> 
> I use live plants to keep the water clear. Algea had grown all over the tank.
> 
> ...


Now you'll have to toss in a couple White Castles in every few days or he'll starve. Shoulda got a 6 incher lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 12, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Now you'll have to toss in a couple White Castles in every few days or he'll starve. Shoulda got a 6 incher lol


Might have to. There was a stalk off some kind of green in the tank where we got him. He was attacking and eating it.

Bastard tried to tear the roots off my plant I have growing in the tank. 

They will eat gold fish flakes also. I had some that would turn upside down and eat the flakes as they were floating on the water.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 12, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Might have to. There was a stalk off some kind of green in the tank where we got him. He was attacking and eating it.
> 
> Bastard tried to tear the roots off my plant I have growing in the tank.
> 
> ...


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 12, 2017)

Just looked up Plecos: they can get to 2 ft and they do eat protein. One source said that if a fish dies and sinks, let the pleco munch on it for a couple days. LOL


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 12, 2017)

This is a darker colored one. Looks kind of leopard looking markings.

I like him. Around here they want $10-15 for a small one. The local pet store wanted over an hundred bucks for one a little bigger than the one I got. I managed to get this one for less than $20.


----------



## lokie (Feb 12, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Got a new pleco for the fish tank. My last one disappeared with out a trace.


Call my ex. She is the only pelco thief I know.

When she split the only thing left was an echo and my fish tank -1 pelco.

Obviously the only fish in the whole damn tank I gave a fuck about.

What a fucking bitch. At least she could have taken the whole tank and contents.

I would be no less pissed but at least I would not have had to take the Fn tank down and move it.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 12, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> This is a darker colored one. Looks kind of leopard looking markings.
> 
> I like him. Around here they want $10-15 for a small one. The local pet store wanted over an hundred bucks for one a little bigger than the one I got. I managed to get this one for less than $20.


I have a good sized one in our 55. He does the whole upside down eating flakes you spoke of. Can we upload pictures yet?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 12, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I have a good sized one in our 55. He does the whole upside down eating flakes you spoke of. Can we upload pictures yet?


Still down I think.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 12, 2017)

PENIS!!!!!

sorry seemed to quiet in here ...


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Feb 13, 2017)

Started this job real early today because it's an empty house. Rough in 2 bathrooms but I also had to frame em out. I was jammin. Framed out both bathrooms and set both the tubs. As soon as I go to do the drains and run copper and all that good shit.. wind took down a tree and the tree took down the electric line. Not feeling too Amish today so my day is fucked.. lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 13, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Started this job real early today because it's an empty house. Rough in 2 bathrooms but I also had to frame em out. I was jammin. Framed out both bathrooms and set both the tubs. As soon as I go to do the drains and run copper and all that good shit.. wind took down a tree and the tree took down the electric line. Not feeling too Amish today so my day is fucked.. lol


LOL @ not feeling too amish today


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 13, 2017)

Speaking of amish .....didn't we have a crazy amish guy on here that took off on a road trip with supposedly lots of money and drugs .....haven't heard from him since he posted he was taking off to share drugs and money along the way .....hhhmmmmm 

I'm sure he's fine


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 13, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Speaking of amish .....didn't we have a crazy amish guy on here that took off on a road trip with supposedly lots of money and drugs .....haven't heard from him since he posted he was taking off to share drugs and money along the way .....hhhmmmmm
> 
> I'm sure he's fine


Yeah what could go wrong with that scenario..

Wonder how the horses held up..


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 13, 2017)

I feel like I've done a good deed today. I helped some newbs in the grow section. I should roll out though. Because some dumb ass, know it all newb will end up pissing me off. Then I'll go back to trolling them to death. It's a vicious cycle.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Yeah what could go wrong with that scenario..
> 
> *Wonder how the horses held up*..


LOL, nice


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 13, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I feel like I've done a good deed today. I helped some newbs in the grow section. I should roll out though. Because some dumb ass, know it all newb will end up pissing me off. Then I'll go back to trolling them to death. It's a vicious cycle.


Someone has to do it and you have achieved expert status


----------



## 420God (Feb 13, 2017)

Just passed 100k miles on my "new" car.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 13, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Started this job real early today because it's an empty house. Rough in 2 bathrooms but I also had to frame em out. I was jammin. Framed out both bathrooms and set both the tubs. As soon as I go to do the drains and run copper and all that good shit.. wind took down a tree and the tree took down the electric line. Not feeling too Amish today so my day is fucked.. lol


As soon as I hit send on this message the power company came and blocked me in. Got the power back on. And I ended up working.. dang power people. I was ready to go out for lunch and take a nap after


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 13, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Started this job real early today because it's an empty house. Rough in 2 bathrooms but I also had to frame em out. I was jammin. Framed out both bathrooms and set both the tubs. As soon as I go to do the drains and run copper and all that good shit.. wind took down a tree and the tree took down the electric line. Not feeling too Amish today so my day


So looks like sweating copper is your only choice with no electric ....at least you get to play with chemicals and fire legally


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 13, 2017)

srh88 said:


> As soon as I hit send on this message the power company came and blocked me in. Got the power back on. And I ended up working.. dang power people. I was ready to go out for lunch and take a nap after


I just woke up from a nap ^.^

That perfect 45min of sleep. Now i could take over the world


----------



## srh88 (Feb 13, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> So looks like sweating copper is your only choice with no electric ....at least you get to play with chemicals and fire legally


Lol at that time I just finished framing and setting the tub. Didn't drill the studs or floor to run my copper. Could of used my cordless but if the battery died I'd be fucked. Also I normally drill with my right angle drill. Does a better job and less strain on my cordless


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Started this job real early today because it's an empty house. Rough in 2 bathrooms but I also had to frame em out. I was jammin. Framed out both bathrooms and set both the tubs. As soon as I go to do the drains and run copper and all that good shit.. wind took down a tree and the tree took down the electric line. Not feeling too Amish today so my day is fucked.. lol


SRH in 30 yrs:


----------



## srh88 (Feb 13, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> SRH in 30 yrs:


lmao thats already me.. 

jk. i had a customer tell me about this movie, said their last plumber was like that. but they couldnt remember the name of the movie lol.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 13, 2017)

So I havent spoken to my brother in atleast 3 months, I blocked all forms of communication minus a few instamces. 

I accomplished saying hello, nothing more. 

Blah have a glass of rum

Pint_glass_pirate_drank.jpg


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 13, 2017)

So Im walking home with my <3 and this really tall kinda big girl is wearing some 6inch heals and no joke lingerie that did not even cover her coochie. So I am all wtf and as we are walking past she goes "haaaaaaay girl, I gotta say you got one hell of an ass" natutally I looked up and crack a smile. The chick im with starts talking back and I standing there in awe at the conversation that occurs.

Atory over


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 13, 2017)

srh88 said:


> As soon as I hit send on this message the power company came and blocked me in. Got the power back on. And I ended up working.. dang power people. I was ready to go out for lunch and take a nap after


A lot of that going around. They climbed a pole across the street and KO'd my power while I was stirring paint earlier. 
Dark for 45 minutes again.

I'm buying a generator. Lose power 4 - 5 times a year here. I'm on the same line as the stop lights over the hill. Every time some drunk bangs into a pole along the hollow with an ATV, I'm fucked.

You'd think those ATV's would be totaled by now.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 13, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> A lot of that going around. They climbed a pole across the street and KO'd my power while I was stirring paint earlier.
> Dark for 45 minutes again.
> 
> I'm buying a generator. Lose power 4 - 5 times a year here. I'm on the same line as the stop lights over the hill. Every time some drunk bangs into a pole along the hollow with an ATV, I'm fucked.
> ...


you should just build a ramp in front of the pole. so they jump over it. @Indagrow can tell you whats the best way to go about it


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 13, 2017)

Finally done with half the garage painting. 2/3 of a gallon of SW Extreme Bond primer and 2 gallons (4 coats) of exterior grade super duper latex @ $80 a gallon. $57 for primer. Plus 2 rollers. That's approx. $200. for half of the interior.

Paint prices have gone through the motherfucking roof. I project another $250 to finish. 

I could have hired somebody to paint it cheaper than $450.

But it wouldn't have the tangerinegreen stamp of approval.

I could just see it now.

"You're done? You can't be serious. You're 3 coats light. WTF is wrong with you?"

You can see why I do my own work. I'd probably get hurt if I let someone else touch my shit.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 13, 2017)

Another shitty apartment down, 4 more to go.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 13, 2017)

That sucks ......usually power doesn't go out around here until a really bad storm ......or I start playing with gun powder


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 13, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> Another shitty apartment down, 4 more to go.


D'aweee ((hugs)))


----------



## 420God (Feb 13, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Finally done with half the garage painting. 2/3 of a gallon of SW Extreme Bond primer and 2 gallons (4 coats) of exterior grade super duper latex @ $80 a gallon. $57 for primer. Plus 2 rollers. That's approx. $200. for half of the interior.
> 
> Paint prices have gone through the motherfucking roof. I project another $250 to finish.
> 
> ...


I'm afraid of heights so I had to hire a guy to do my barn roof. I had to walk away after watching him work awhile, the way he was doing/not doing shit drove me crazy. Glad it was cheap because the work he did is laughable.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 13, 2017)

420God said:


> I'm afraid of heights so I had to hire a guy to do my barn roof. I had to walk away after watching him work awhile, the way he was doing/not doing shit drove me crazy. Glad it was cheap because the work he did is laughable.


Shoulda hired an sf, a rare breed quite like crackheads in the ghetto who steal electricity. Not sure when they came an electrician but by god dod they learn quick.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 13, 2017)

420God said:


> I'm afraid of heights so I had to hire a guy to do my barn roof. I had to walk away after watching him work awhile, the way he was doing/not doing shit drove me crazy. Glad it was cheap because the work he did is laughable.


I hate heights ......but it's funny what other super dangerous shit il do with no issues .....but fuck heights .




^^^I said butt f**k


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 13, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> ^^^I said butt f**k


You dirty boy you...


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 13, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Shoulda hired an sf, a rare breed quite like crackheads in the ghetto who steal electricity. Not sure when they came an electrician but by god dod they learn quick.


Reminds me of the time me and my oldest brother were stealing cable back when that was worth climbing passed high voltage lines to do ........my brother is a mountain of a man ....always has been......he climbed the pole all the way to the top and the neighbor behind his house came out ......he literally shined a spot light directly on my older bro ......his reaction was to be super still ....I'm actually laughing now because il never forget that ....he stood still until the guy said ---you know I can see you rite ..3 times.......then he came down very slowly .......we were drunk and stoned ......the good old days when pot would make me drive weird and lmao about anything ....sigh


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 13, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Reminds me of the time me and my oldest brother were stealing cable back when that was worth climbing passed high voltage lines to do ........my brother is a mountain of a man ....always has been......he climbed the pole all the way to the top and the neighbor behind his house came out ......he literally shined a spot light directly on my older bro ......his reaction was to be super still ....I'm actually laughing now because il never forget that ....he stood still until the guy said ---you know I can see you rite ..3 times.......then he came down very slowly .......we were drunk and stoned ......the good old days when pot would make me drive weird and lmao about anything ....sigh


Ive seen people go up to steal the elec and it is pretty lulzy

My buddy climbed to the top of a light pole on the side of a bridge and stod up. 

Must find the picture. 

It looks unsafe and he had to be drunk


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 13, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Ive seen people go up to steal the elec and it is pretty lulzy
> 
> My buddy climbed to the top of a light pole on the side of a bridge and stod up.
> 
> ...


Fuckin lames stealing power. Omg, what dumbasses


----------



## srh88 (Feb 13, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuckin lames stealing power. Omg, what dumbasses


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 13, 2017)

baked some nice chocolate chip cookies. huge glass a milk and i'm right as rain. no pix today alas.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 13, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> baked some nice chocolate chip cookies. huge glass a milk and i'm right as rain. no pix today alas.


I love chocolate chip cookirs and milk. 

.peobably more then beer tbh


----------



## srh88 (Feb 13, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I love chocolate chip cookirs and milk.
> 
> .peobably more then beer tbh


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I love chocolate chip cookirs and milk.
> 
> .peobably more then beer tbh


Try chocochip cookies and beer. Surprisingly nice


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 13, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Try chocochip cookies and beer. Surprisingly nice


with a milk stout and we are in heaven. 
\
I have eaten cookies with everything 

they are like cats to me


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 13, 2017)

420God said:


> I'm afraid of heights so I had to hire a guy to do my barn roof. I had to walk away after watching him work awhile, the way he was doing/not doing shit drove me crazy. Glad it was cheap because the work he did is laughable.


God is afraid of heights.. hmmm.. who knew..


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 13, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> with a milk stout and we are in heaven.
> \
> I have eaten cookies with everything
> 
> they are like cats to me


I read milk steak...

boiled over hard, with a side of jelly beans raw


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Feb 13, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I read milk steak...
> 
> boiled over hard, with a side of jelly beans raw





StonedFarmer said:


>


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 13, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


that has to be one of the best episodes of the last 3 or 4 seasons imho. 

I laughed almost the whole way through.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 13, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> that has to be one of the best episodes of the last 3 or 4 seasons imho.
> 
> I laughed almost the whole way through.


yeah it was a good one.. this season so far my favorite is the water park episode


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 13, 2017)

srh88 said:


> yeah it was a good one.. this season so far my favorite is the water park episode


I thought last week was the greatest, Shit was how it used to be pretty blatant and upfront with their debauchary. 

this season so far is killing the last one, the last one was pretty weak for the most part. then again I don't expect comedies to stay fresh and funny this long. They are killing it tho in that aspect


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 13, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> with a milk stout and we are in heaven.
> \
> I have eaten cookies with everything
> 
> they are like cats to me


I have most assuredly not eaten cats with everything.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 13, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I have most assuredly not eaten cats with everything.


{ALF meme to be inserted here at later date}


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 13, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I read milk steak...
> 
> boiled over hard, with a side of jelly beans raw


Many, many years ago while tripping on acid, my then girlfriend and I were flipping thru channels and stumbled upon some wierd show called always sunny in Philadelphia. It was about 3 am and there was a marothon on. Instantly fell in love and haven't missed an episode.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 13, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> {ALF meme to be inserted here at later date}


meme IOU's are a great idea.. plus rep


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 13, 2017)

@reddan1981


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> @reddan1981


LMAO, fuckin Inda


----------



## ticklykayak (Feb 14, 2017)

I have accomplish a lot today. I was able to update my task and work at home. I was able to make my mom happy because I sent her a gift awhile ago. Its indeed a great day today!


----------



## 420God (Feb 14, 2017)

Last night, just as I was falling asleep, my mom called me from the casino and said she twisted her ankle and she couldn't drive her car home so me and the wife had to go and pick her up. My wife took her straight to the hospital to see what all happened, two hours later they came home with my mom wearing a cast. She somehow managed to break her ankle just casually walking around.


----------



## april (Feb 14, 2017)

420God said:


> Last night, just as I was falling asleep, my mom called me from the casino and said she twisted her ankle and she couldn't drive her car home so me and the wife had to go and pick her up. My wife took her straight to the hospital to see what all happened, two hours later they came home with my mom wearing a cast. She somehow managed to break her ankle just casually walking around.


Old people have brittle bones. ..my mil tripped on a sidewalk crack and broke her shoulder in 4 places...but she was trying to grab my nephews stroller. .daddy didn't leash the dogs and when 1of the 2 bolted into traffic he let go of the stroller and ran..the stroller turned sideways and as she tried to prevent it from flipping over she wiped out hard but little man was ok!!!..she's 72 so gravity is really working against her these last few years...


----------



## 420God (Feb 14, 2017)

april said:


> Old people have brittle bones. ..my mil tripped on a sidewalk crack and broke her shoulder in 4 places...but she was trying to grab my nephews stroller. .daddy didn't leash the dogs and when 1of the 2 bolted into traffic he let go of the stroller and ran..the stroller turned sideways and as she tried to prevent it from flipping over she wiped out hard but little man was ok!!!..she's 72 so gravity is really working against her these last few years...


It's kinda surprising because she's barely 60 and a very active woman. She didn't slip on ice or anything, just rolled her ankle when she took a step wrong. 

Happy Valentine's Day, April!


----------



## dangledo (Feb 14, 2017)

420God said:


> Last night, just as I was falling asleep, my mom called me from the casino and said she twisted her ankle and she couldn't drive her car home so me and the wife had to go and pick her up. My wife took her straight to the hospital to see what all happened, two hours later they came home with my mom wearing a cast. She somehow managed to break her ankle just casually walking around.



i tore a tendon in my ankle in hs so badly i wish i didnt tear it so badly lol. really though it will just fucking dislocate from the smallest of things happening. like a fucking pebble i stepped and slid on in the shop, which caused it to pop right out while i was still standing. 

doesnt even hurt anymore, just kinda surprising when it happens. just like whelp that happened again.


----------



## april (Feb 14, 2017)

420God said:


> It's kinda surprising because she's barely 60 and a very active woman. She didn't slip on ice or anything, just rolled her ankle when she took a step wrong.
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day, April!


Old people trip over their own thoughts. .
But seriously Jesus should issue a recall and reinforce all ankles over 50!! 

Happy Valentine's Day


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Damn, weather says 11c for saturday, today is 4c. 

Witch craft I say


----------



## april (Feb 14, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Damn, weather says 11c for saturday, today is 4c.
> 
> Witch craft I say


Last week it was - 50c and today's forecast is + 4...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 14, 2017)

april said:


> Last week it was - 50c and today's forecast is + 4...


yup this winter has been all over the board, I don't like the constant changes in temperatures. 

Oh wells, just a few more months to go


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 14, 2017)

wasted hours already looking for good ASCII's to cut and paste but the best ones wouldn't show correctly


----------



## lokie (Feb 14, 2017)

420God said:


> Last night, just as I was falling asleep, my mom called me from the *casino* and said she twisted her ankle and she couldn't drive


Lone sharks are ruthless.


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 14, 2017)

Worked for three hours..class for two..back to work for 5..then to the second job behind the bar for hopefully just 8


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 14, 2017)

420God said:


> It's kinda surprising because she's barely 60 and a very active woman. She didn't slip on ice or anything, just rolled her ankle when she took a step wrong.
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day, April!


She probably came down on the side of her foot and broke either her lateral or medial malleolus. They are pretty common fractures. So you were right, age has nothing to do with them. Usually these kind of things happen when you hit a tear in carpet or a slightly upthrust piece of concrete or a hole in the ground.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 14, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> She probably came down on the side of her foot and broke either her lateral or medial malleolus. They are pretty common fractures. So you were right, age has nothing to do with them. Usually these kind of things happen when you hit a tear in carpet or a slightly upthrust piece of concrete or a hole in the ground.


Or like crushing a wine box underfoot.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 14, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Or like crushing a wine box underfoot.


Bwa hahahahaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## 420God (Feb 14, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> She probably came down on the side of her foot and broke either her lateral or medial malleolus. They are pretty common fractures. So you were right, age has nothing to do with them. Usually these kind of things happen when you hit a tear in carpet or a slightly upthrust piece of concrete or a hole in the ground.


Yeah, she said she stumbled a bit and came down hard on the one side snapping the smaller of the two bones just above her ankle, Doc said it was a clean break and everything was in place, she's just not to put any pressure on it for a few weeks. I'm giving her shit and telling her not to kick the machines anymore when she's losing.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 14, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Bwa hahahahaaaaaaaaaa!


Some doctors of the phylum _Orthopodia _are referring to it as a Francture®.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 14, 2017)

420God said:


> Yeah, she said she stumbled a bit and came down hard on the one side snapping the smaller of the two bones just above her ankle, Doc said it was a clean break and everything was in place, she's just not to put any pressure on it for a few weeks. I'm giving her shit and telling her not to kick the machines anymore when she's losing.


LOL I think I'd like your mom!


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 24, 2017)

Good to see that the antibiotics finally cleared up the most recent STD Riu contracted . 


@reddan1981


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 24, 2017)

Hello ,,,testing testing 123 ....this shit working or am I still high as fuck ....il come back in the morning to see ...since it is 1:56am ....woke up with a stomach growl and had to shit really bad ....I'm sure I'm dreaming 

@reddan1981


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 24, 2017)

well, so far, coffee AND logged into RIU


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 24, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> well, so far, coffee AND logged into RIU


Just a dream buddy ....unless I'm really taking a wee hour shit posting on Riu ......don't worry I miss Riu as well buddy


----------



## Drowning-Man (Feb 24, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Just a dream buddy ....unless I'm really taking a wee hour shit posting on Riu ......don't worry I miss Riu as well buddy


Yeah rollitup is back on wat a glitch in the matrix latly


----------



## Drowning-Man (Feb 24, 2017)

Took 5mg of dob


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 24, 2017)

I guess it's real .....I really took a crazy 30 minute dump ...AMAZING...hopefully I can wipe properly in a dream .....if not that's ok .....


Note to self ----Don't get the munchies and eat hot Cheetos a ham sandwich and sprite ...followed by a ridiculous amount of the kids cocoa crispies before hopping into bed . 

I now fully understand what
Johnny Cash ate hours before writing the song -Burning Ring of Fire--


----------



## Drowning-Man (Feb 24, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I guess it's real .....I really took a crazy 30 minute dump ...AMAZING...hopefully I can wipe properly in a dream .....if not that's ok .....
> 
> 
> Note to self ----Don't get the munchies and eat hot Cheetos a ham sandwich and sprite ...followed by a ridiculous amount of the kids cocoa crispies before hopping into bed .
> ...


Yeah that song was about you lol


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 24, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah that song was about you lol


Id like to think so just because of how flattering that would be .

However it's obviously about a inflamed anus do to a mix of spicy,carbonated,junk food..

I'm guna go splash cold milk on my butthole and climb back into bed .


YAY ...Riu is back up til it crashes again blah blah blah 

I'm sure il wake up and this will all be a dream ....except the burning ring of fire between my butt cheeks...that's no dream 

<~~~my butthole 


















PENIS!!!!....k bye


----------



## Drowning-Man (Feb 24, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Id like to think so just because of how flattering that would be .
> 
> However it's obviously about a inflamed anus do to a mix of spicy,carbonated,junk food..
> 
> ...


Lmfao


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 24, 2017)

I accomplished refreshing the site enough for it to come back.. that's something right?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Feb 24, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I accomplished refreshing the site enough for it to come back.. that's something right?


Charge! bzzzzt


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 24, 2017)

I've stopped taking pictures because I have nowhere to post them.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Feb 24, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I've stopped taking pictures because I have nowhere to post them.


Pictures still down?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Feb 24, 2017)

Yep


----------



## srh88 (Feb 24, 2017)

Took my truck in for inspection.. it's already 70 degrees out. 23 over the average here for this time of year. I think I'm going to blow off the rest of my jobs. Get the Shelby replica out and go have some fun


----------



## Tim Fox (Feb 24, 2017)

I WAS GOING TO DO ALLOT!!!!,,,, but now RIU is back up and running,, there goes my day out the window,


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 24, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Took my truck in for inspection.. it's already 70 degrees out. 23 over the average here for this time of year. I think I'm going to blow off the rest of my jobs. Get the Shelby replica out and go have some fun


66 here already!

I've gone through 7 gallons of Sherwin Williams paint on my single car garage walls.

I'm rounding up garbage and junk today since I can move everything outside for reorganization. (As temporary as it may be.)


----------



## srh88 (Feb 24, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> 66 here already!
> 
> I've gone through 7 gallons of Sherwin Williams paint on my single car garage walls.
> 
> I'm rounding up garbage and junk today since I can move everything outside for reorganization. (As temporary as it may be.)


This weather has been insane here. Yesterday I was doing stone work at 6am. Pretty amazing for February


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 24, 2017)

srh88 said:


> This weather has been insane here. Yesterday I was doing stone work at 6am. Pretty amazing for February


I don't ever remember a week in any February here when it was over 60 every day for a week. 

Watch out for T-storms later tonight!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 24, 2017)

6c outside and raining 

still really nice I was just sitting outside having a cup er rum


----------



## 420God (Feb 24, 2017)

I made a GC account, I'm not proud of it, just went looking for you guys. I missed you.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 24, 2017)

420God said:


> I made a GC account, I'm not proud of it, just went looking for you guys. I missed you.


I did too, last night. I'm thinking had I done it last week RIU woulda come back; I think some of your powers are rubbin off on me; true believer and all


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 24, 2017)

420God said:


> I made a GC account, I'm not proud of it, just went looking for you guys. I missed you.


lol I never have even 

I have been trolling a mindful meditation forum

Very in tune with the earth they are


----------



## 420God (Feb 24, 2017)

So an update on the deer contracts, I didn't win any. Some new guy outbid almost everyone so we're gonna wait and see what they decide to do but as of right now it sounds like I will no longer be doing deer pickup.

I already contacted an old employer for a welding position so I have a job waiting when I want. It's a day shift fabricating job at a small family owned business. I'd be repairing farm equipment and making semi trailers/tankers. I worked for this place a couple years ago for a few months and really liked it, kinda missed it actually, so I'm looking forward to going back.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 24, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Took my truck in for inspection.. it's already 70 degrees out. 23 over the average here for this time of year. I think I'm going to blow off the rest of my jobs. Get the Shelby replica out and go have some fun


I like how you said blow jobs secretly in that message ...


----------



## srh88 (Feb 24, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I like how you said blow jobs secretly in that message ...


Yes


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 24, 2017)

420God said:


> So an update on the deer contracts, I didn't win any. Some new guy outbid almost everyone so we're gonna wait and see what they decide to do but as of right now it sounds like I will no longer be doing deer pickup.
> 
> I already contacted an old employer for a welding position so I have a job waiting when I want. It's a day shift fabricating job at a small family owned business. I'd be repairing farm equipment and making semi trailers/tankers. I worked for this place a couple years ago for a few months and really liked it, kinda missed it actually, so I'm looking forward to going back.


Do you need me to run over the new deer picker upper guy 420 ....after all you did create my favorite thread ....it's the least I can do for you buddy .


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 24, 2017)

Taking my boy to school ...








Oh and 


@reddan1981 likes penises all over


----------



## 420God (Feb 24, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Do you need me to run over the new deer picker upper guy 420 ....after all you did create my favorite thread ....it's the least I can do for you buddy .


It's cool, I've been doing this job for the better part of 10 years and the pay has gone down every year, it's getting to the point it's not worth doing. I'll make almost twice as much going back to welding.

Honestly though, I have no clue how this guy beat my bids and can still turn a profit, he'll be working his life away for pennies. It was time for me to be done anyway.


----------



## Wilderb (Feb 24, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Had to go out of town again for VA reasons. Got a new pleco for the fish tank. My last one disappeared with out a trace. Its weird. One day I see it then I noticed it was gone and nothing was left. I don't have fish big enough to have eaten it.
> 
> I use live plants to keep the water clear. Algea had grown all over the tank.
> 
> ...


What kind of pleco did you get? I've had several over the years. The one I have now is a sail pleco and he's growing fast. Unless I upgrade to at least 100 gal tank, I'll probably be giving him away in a year or so because he'll be over a foot by then.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 24, 2017)

420God said:


> It's cool, I've been doing this job for the better part of 10 years and the pay has gone down every year, it's getting to the point it's not worth doing. I'll make almost twice as much going back to welding.
> 
> Honestly though, I have no clue how this guy beat my bids and can still turn a profit, he'll be working his life away for pennies. It was time for me to be done anyway.


He's probably just in for the molestation of dead animals and not the money 420....sick world we live in full of strange characters ...luckily were all normal straight edge people here ((cough)) ....seriously though it's good to hear you have a good job lined up ......if you see a guy humping a dead deer ....he's the guy who won the bid


----------



## 420God (Feb 24, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> He's probably just in for the molestation of dead animals and not the money 420....sick world we live in full of strange characters ...luckily were all normal straight edge people here ((cough)) ....seriously though it's good to hear you have a good job lined up ......if you see a guy humping a dead deer ....he's the guy who won the bid


Since pics aren't working this'll have to do.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 24, 2017)

It's cool @420God jobs ain't gonna mean shit when the zombie apocalypse/market crash hits later this year.


----------



## 420God (Feb 24, 2017)

neosapien said:


> It's cool @420God jobs ain't gonna mean shit when the zombie apocalypse/market crash hits later this year.


I'll have easy access to the steel I'll need to make a tank when the time comes.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 24, 2017)

Also I'm on vacation down in Florida at my folks house. So far vacation has been me ripping out a garbage disposal, pressure washing the carport and deciding if anyone in the association will say anything if I run a new dryer line behind the house. These old people home associations are fucking Nazis down here.


----------



## Wilderb (Feb 24, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Reminds me of the time me and my oldest brother were stealing cable back when that was worth climbing passed high voltage lines to do ........my brother is a mountain of a man ....always has been......he climbed the pole all the way to the top and the neighbor behind his house came out ......he literally shined a spot light directly on my older bro ......his reaction was to be super still ....I'm actually laughing now because il never forget that ....he stood still until the guy said ---you know I can see you rite ..3 times.......then he came down very slowly .......we were drunk and stoned ......the good old days when pot would make me drive weird and lmao about anything ....sigh


I had a cop one night that was hiding behind a tree that was about 8 inches around. And this guy is like 6'4" and 275. And I said the same exact thing, lol. 
Was well worth the $150 ticket for DC.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 24, 2017)

neosapien said:


> It's cool @420God jobs ain't gonna mean shit when the zombie apocalypse/market crash hits later this year.


So true


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2017)

I increased the post count on my GC account I created in 2011 to 11. I am identifiable and polite over there, some might like me better.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 24, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Also I'm on vacation down in Florida at my folks house. So far vacation has been me ripping out a garbage disposal, pressure washing the carport and deciding if anyone in the association will say anything if I run a new dryer line behind the house. These old people home associations are fucking Nazis down here.


Have you tried/considered sexual favors with these old people you speak of ?


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 24, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I increased the post count on my GC account I created in 2011 to 11. I am identifiable and polite over there, some might like me better.


I've stayed with in the rules not posting much ....I noticed reddan is over there talking about how he would fuck us up in real life ....oh and he also said he did life in prison for murder LMFAO ...

He's been giving some guy shit for saying hot tub over there thinking it's me .....he posted another pic as well ....yes I saved it ....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 24, 2017)

420God said:


> So an update on the deer contracts, I didn't win any. Some new guy outbid almost everyone so we're gonna wait and see what they decide to do but as of right now it sounds like I will no longer be doing deer pickup.
> 
> I already contacted an old employer for a welding position so I have a job waiting when I want. It's a day shift fabricating job at a small family owned business. I'd be repairing farm equipment and making semi trailers/tankers. I worked for this place a couple years ago for a few months and really liked it, kinda missed it actually, so I'm looking forward to going back.


We would be more than happy to make your bidding competitor an offer he can't refuse.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> ....snip.... ....oh and he also said he did life in prison for murder LMFAO ...
> 
> He's been giving some guy shit for saying hot tub over there thinking it's me .....he posted another pic as well ....yes I saved it ....


LOL apparently flat earth also has a different time continuum, probably so truckers don't drive off the edge.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 24, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Have you tried/considered sexual favors with these old people you speak of ?


I have considered. Have not yet tried. I fear I may be a bit old though. I think the old conservatives down here like them altar boy young.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 24, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL apparently flat earth also has a different time continuum, probably so truckers don't drive off the edge.


The pic is him standing in front of a truck ......of course il turn the truck into a penis wagon and he will be the happy owner of it .....wearing an appropriate penisified uniform


----------



## doublejj (Feb 24, 2017)

I got a solid week of digging in accomplished...


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2017)

neosapien said:


> It's cool @420God jobs ain't gonna mean shit when the zombie apocalypse/market crash hits later this year.


 I think it is time for me to take a massive short position in ZOM.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 24, 2017)

I did manage to accomplish a lot when the site was down ...finally got stuff around the house done and got all the stereo stuff installed in the cars ....ended up doing it myself ..took my time and did a really clean wire tuck job for all the amp wires etc.....however the Tahoe is a bit much with two 15" subs ....I love the way it sounds and makes my eyes go cross when the bass hits .....but it's to much vibration for things like window motors and plastic clips that hold important things together .....yes I shook shit apart already and it's guna cost me to fix it ......so I turned the amp waaaaay down ....but it's still very clean and nice sounding ....may down grade to smaller subs so I don't ruin my truck .....I also put all new plumbing pipes under my kitchen sink and went around the house and hosed out all the clean outs .....drains are working good .....I found 3 forks some pop cycle sticks and a small Pokemon toy in the sinks P trap ....lol wtf 

The joys of parenthood


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 24, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Took my truck in for inspection.. it's already 70 degrees out. 23 over the average here for this time of year. I think I'm going to blow off the rest of my jobs. Get the Shelby replica out and go have some fun


17. As in 17 degrees here. Fuck.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> 17. As in 17 degrees here. Fuck.


LOL PENIS!


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 24, 2017)

We need to alert @Gary Goodson ; he's been forced to work on the wall for a week. Gary!!! Breaktime: tacos and RIU ahora!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 24, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> 17. As in 17 degrees here. Fuck.


I'd expect our temps. to be opposite. Me 17 and you 75.

But it's totally cool, you can have the 17 today.

75 now and calling for snow tomorrow night. At least the ground should be warm and melt it quick. Maybe.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 24, 2017)

Update: I made a pizza ate half and am currently debating a nap then more liqour. 

We watched intervention in drug class, I had a mild buzz going, it ruined my buzz

Finish this malt liqour, shot of captain and crash the frack out

@Gary Goodson is mean to me but the fucker made me lol

Sf: hey dude what s up
Gary: hungover like hurting hangover
Sf:lol
Gary: sends picture of 3 empty tequila bottles
Sf:damn what was the ocassion?
Gary: I changed the brakes on the truck
I am a mechanic yo

Fucking gary


----------



## srh88 (Feb 24, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'd expect our temps. to be opposite. Me 17 and you 75.
> 
> But it's totally cool, you can have the 17 today.
> 
> 75 now and calling for snow tomorrow night. At least the ground should be warm and melt it quick. Maybe.


tomorrow is still supposed to be warm here. everyones like, "sunday is going back to winter" its supposed to be high 40's lol. no winter here


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 24, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Update: I made a pizza ate half and am currently debating a nap then more liqour.
> 
> We watched intervention in drug class, I had a mild buzz going, it ruined my buzz
> 
> ...


Sounds perfectly normal to me.

Were the worms still in the bottles?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 24, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Update: I made a pizza ate half and am currently debating a nap then more liqour.
> 
> We watched intervention in drug class, I had a mild buzz going, it ruined my buzz
> 
> ...


True story lol


I kicked those breaks ass! Then the tequila kicked my ass! It was an ass kicking competition and I lost.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 24, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> True story lol
> 
> 
> I kicked those breaks ass! Then the tequila kicked my ass! It was an ass kicking competition and I lost.


brakes*


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 24, 2017)

srh88 said:


> brakes*


Well fuck me


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 24, 2017)

srh88 said:


> tomorrow is still supposed to be warm here. everyones like, "sunday is going back to winter" its supposed to be high 40's lol. no winter here


I think it dips to 25 here tomorrow night with rain/snow.

But weathermen are unpredictable just like the weather.

That was my thought for the day once over the high school PA system. (we all had to take turns)

My wit was in it's infancy at the time.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 24, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Sounds perfectly normal to me.
> 
> Were the worms still in the bottles?


LoL 

He probably found a way to grill them. 

I cant sleep 

maybe a fap and try again


----------



## Big_Lou (Feb 24, 2017)

srh88 said:


> tomorrow is still supposed to be warm here. everyones like, "sunday is going back to winter" its supposed to be high 40's lol. no winter here


70s and bright here. I've got garlic coming up and baby snakes pouring out of the garden wall. February. 
Thankfully, 'global warming' is simply a hoax perpetuated by the Chinese.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 24, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> 70s and bright here. I've got garlic coming up and baby snakes pouring out of the garden wall. February.
> Thankfully, 'global warming' is simply a hoax perpetuated by the Chinese.


yeah all the spring flowers are starting to pop up around here too. its fucking weird.


----------



## Big_Lou (Feb 24, 2017)

srh88 said:


> yeah all the spring flowers are starting to pop up around here too. its fucking weird.


I've pulled our sandals from the closet. Wondering if I should pull the Playmate cooler and beach umbrella, as well.....

I had a decent little Hibachi grill, but I burned my thigh/scrotum (baggy trunks) on it last summer and threw it off the deck in a moment of anger.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 24, 2017)

srh88 said:


> yeah all the spring flowers are starting to pop up around here too. its fucking weird.


This better not fuck up my 2 dogwood trees!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 24, 2017)

srh88 said:


> yeah all the spring flowers are starting to pop up around here too. its fucking weird.


No flowers but the grass hasnt even fully died again 

I hear outdoor skating has been shrinking yearly in canada by quite a few days each year. 

We had a good december winter and a few good snowy days in january but winter is a letdown these days. 



Big_Lou said:


> 70s and bright here. I've got garlic coming up and baby snakes pouring out of the garden wall. February.
> Thankfully, 'global warming' is simply a hoax perpetuated by the Chinese.


Them darn chinese, I bet neo is in on the plot


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 24, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'd expect our temps. to be opposite. Me 17 and you 75.
> 
> But it's totally cool, you can have the 17 today.
> 
> 75 now and calling for snow tomorrow night. At least the ground should be warm and melt it quick. Maybe.


I like snow. A lot. 

But I'm OVER it. I haven't even been boarding because since the entire Bay Area "heard we got snow" they won't leave. 

I've never waited in a lift line here. This season 25 minute lift lines are the norm. 

Then you have to stand there with a bunch of bros wearing football jerseys and fake dreadlock hats/dr suess hat/santa hat/Afro wig (if anyone is wondering please don't do any of that unless you want everyone thinking you're a kook)

Sorry. End rant. :/


----------



## srh88 (Feb 24, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I like snow. A lot.
> 
> But I'm OVER it. I haven't even been boarding because since the entire Bay Area "heard we got snow" they won't leave.
> 
> ...


so what youre telling me to do is wear every one of those hats at the same time. except the dread lock hat. ill wear that on my penis so my pubes look epic


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 24, 2017)

srh88 said:


> so what youre telling me to do is wear every one of those hats at the same time. except the dread lock hat. ill wear that on my penis so my pubes look epic


you got it.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 24, 2017)

OK, everything appears close to normal here, I have to work for a while.


Do not crash before I return.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Big_Lou (Feb 24, 2017)

srh88 said:


> so what youre telling me to do is wear every one of those hats at the same time. except the dread lock hat. ill wear that on my penis so my pubes look epic


I can send you a few (heavily stained/partially burnt) merkins.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 24, 2017)

srh88 said:


> so what youre telling me to do is wear every one of those hats at the same time. except the dread lock hat. ill wear that on my penis so my pubes look epic


Seems like a plan m80


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> OK, everything appears close to normal here, I have to work for a while.
> 
> 
> Do not crash before I return.
> ...


If you really care you'll come to the resurrection party tonight!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 24, 2017)

srh88 said:


> so what youre telling me to do is wear every one of those hats at the same time. except the dread lock hat. ill wear that on my penis so my pubes look epic


I think you just helped me pick my "gaper day" outfit for this year.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 24, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> If you really care you'll come to the resurrection party tonight!


TC? That stands for "Tiny Cock" right?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 24, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> If you really care you'll come to the resurrection party tonight!


Is there a party tonight? 
Why was I not invited?

Its 2 pm and I cannot nap why? 
Should I eat trazadone and sleep? 

Are cats really this cute?
Why? 

Sorry for all the questions but I must knoe

<3


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 24, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> TC? That stands for "Tiny Cock" right?


Pretty sure it's Cocks ....plural 


Tiny cocks as in ---@reddan1981 has a tiny cock ....hope that helps


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 24, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> TC? That stands for "Tiny Cock" right?


Will have to see to pass my judgement. 

Your epeen is huge imho


----------



## Big_Lou (Feb 24, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Is there a party tonight?
> Why was I not invited?
> 
> Its 2 pm and I cannot nap why?
> ...


Your future:


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> TC? That stands for "Tiny Cock" right?


If you believe what they post on reddit about us, yes!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Pretty sure it's Cocks ....plural
> 
> 
> Tiny cocks as in ---@reddan1981 has a tiny cock ....hope that helps


And when we stand in a conga line, the collective cock is enormous.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Is there a party tonight?
> Why was I not invited?
> 
> Its 2 pm and I cannot nap why?
> ...


Same bat time, same bat channel


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 24, 2017)

My name is hardcore
My name is 
My name 
Doopdidooooopity dooo

Hardcore 

**cue the ferris wheel of love**

Doo doo dooo
Dooo dooo 
Doo dooo dooooooooooio


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 24, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> My name is hardcore
> My name is
> My name
> Doopdidooooopity dooo
> ...


I sang that to my cat SF....he enjoyed it and says hello


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 24, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I sang that to my cat SF....he enjoyed it and says hello


how have you been dude?


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 24, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Pretty sure it's Cocks ....plural
> 
> 
> Tiny cocks as in ---@reddan1981 has a tiny cock ....hope that helps


Now, I'm no Johnny Depp(@Big_Lou) but that fuckin rushin dude is very crazy looking.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 24, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> how have you been dude?


Good just chillin making my rounds trying to stay under the radar ....how about yourself ?


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 24, 2017)

@StonedFarmer
You still rockin the TFV8?


----------



## Big_Lou (Feb 24, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Now, I'm no Johnny Depp(@Big_Lou) but that fuckin rushin dude is very crazy looking.


Definitely some inbreeding/degenerative mutation going on.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 24, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> @StonedFarmer
> You still rockin the TFV8?


ya I am, anything better out there right now in terms of flavour and not going through juice as quick?


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 24, 2017)

@reddan1981 ..I'd love to know about your life sentence in prison for murder ....I also hear your pretty tough over at GC ....a life sentence in prison for murder,,, yet your a truck driver ...makes as much sense as your flat earth theory ....was it prison where you learned your current hot tubbing skills for extra cash ....and where you learned the Russian fist bump as well ..........you know the thing where you bump penises with your buddies to say hi ........I also heard you mentioned you'd like to get physical with me if you had the chance .....do I have to come to your hot tub ....or is this like a freebie thing where you come to me ???


So many questions

Guess your busy with all the like minded non grower RIU rejects over at GC .


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 24, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Good just chillin making my rounds trying to stay under the radar ....how about yourself ?


doing pretty damn good lately, Have been enjoying this warm weather as of late. Seen lots of different concerts in the last week and hoping to catch a few more this month.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 24, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> doing pretty damn good lately, Have been enjoying this warm weather as of late. Seen lots of different concerts in the last week and hoping to catch a few more this month.


Cool cool glad to hear your doing well ,hope that continues for you SF.....I finally got around to getting my beats installed in my cars so I can enjoy my song list appropriately and be a nuisance to others when I feel the need ....also been getting ready for the next go on the ranches ...playing with lots of dirt and mixing goodies for my girls .....hoping for another epic year (((testicles crossed)) ......by the way I had saved a few kittens from the pound and took them to one of my remote ranches where I have family staying ...I've been out there quite a bit lately readying things and I hadn't seen them since I took them to the vet last ....anyways one of them seriously looks like a stuffed animal because it's so fucking fluffy ....it's tail looks like a feather duster ....I shall name it SF .....il post a pic when I'm able ....


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 25, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> ya I am, anything better out there right now in terms of flavour and not going through juice as quick?


I dunno, i'm still rockin the same thing too.. It definately goes through the juice fast though doesn't it.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 25, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I dunno, i'm still rockin the same thing too.. It definately goes through the juice fast though doesn't it.


Ya it does, the flavour and taste make that s minor issue.


----------



## Big_Lou (Feb 25, 2017)

Supposed to be doing the Goodwill/taco truck circuit this morning, but I'm finding it difficult to stay awake.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 25, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> doing pretty damn good lately, Have been enjoying this warm weather as of late. Seen lots of different concerts in the last week and hoping to catch a few more this month.


Yea man this warm weather weve had has been great. Are the rain storms Im getting making it to you up there


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 25, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> Yea man this warm weather weve had has been great. Are the rain storms Im getting making it to you up there


yup pretty heavy rain, started last night and seems to have taken a break an hour or two ago. Think the temp is close to 10c *50f* right now, might enjoy my coffee on the front steps. 

you been up to anything fun the last week? 


Indacouch said:


> Cool cool glad to hear your doing well ,hope that continues for you SF.....I finally got around to getting my beats installed in my cars so I can enjoy my song list appropriately and be a nuisance to others when I feel the need ....also been getting ready for the next go on the ranches ...playing with lots of dirt and mixing goodies for my girls .....hoping for another epic year (((testicles crossed)) ......by the way I had saved a few kittens from the pound and took them to one of my remote ranches where I have family staying ...I've been out there quite a bit lately readying things and I hadn't seen them since I took them to the vet last ....anyways one of them seriously looks like a stuffed animal because it's so fucking fluffy ....it's tail looks like a feather duster ....I shall name it SF .....il post a pic when I'm able ....


oh my that kitty sounds adorable, pretty nice of you too take the kitties up there they will really enjoy it  

yup it should be a good year for outdoor farming,


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 25, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> yup pretty heavy rain, started last night and seems to have taken a break an hour or two ago. Think the temp is close to 10c *50f* right now, might enjoy my coffee on the front steps.
> 
> you been up to anything fun the last week?


Still raining kinda hard here man and its supposed to go sown to like 30f by mid day. Nope I didnt do much in the last week worked around the house went for a few walks through the park with the pup. Thats about all i did this week


----------



## neosapien (Feb 25, 2017)

I watched the sunset on the beach last night. Pretty sure that's a bucket list type of thing accomplishment.


----------



## 420God (Feb 25, 2017)

I spent last night with my dying dog. RIP Monty, you will be missed.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 25, 2017)

damn sorry to here that.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 25, 2017)

420God said:


> I spent last night with my dying dog. RIP Monty, you will be missed.


That sucks man sorry to hear it. I had one pass around this time last year


----------



## neosapien (Feb 25, 2017)

Sorry to hear God.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 25, 2017)

420God said:


> I spent last night with my dying dog. RIP Monty, you will be missed.


Sorry to hear that dude


----------



## 420God (Feb 25, 2017)

Sorry for the sad news, I don't normally share this stuff with you guys but I don't really have anyone else. He was my best friend for 7 years, he passed peacefully of old age.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 25, 2017)

420God said:


> Sorry for the sad news, I don't normally share this stuff with you guys but I don't really have anyone else. He was my best friend for 7 years, he passed peacefully of old age.


Sorry to hear that man..


----------



## 420God (Feb 25, 2017)

I know the pics don't work but this might show in reply.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 25, 2017)

420God said:


> I know the pics don't work but this might show in reply.



That's a good looking dog.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 25, 2017)

awe, G,


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 25, 2017)

420God said:


> I spent last night with my dying dog. RIP Monty, you will be missed.


Oh damn I am so sorry! That is awful.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 25, 2017)

420God said:


> I spent last night with my dying dog. RIP Monty, you will be missed.


Condolences my friend, that's a tough one


----------



## 420God (Feb 25, 2017)

Just buried him, haven't cried like that in a while. Thanks for being here for me.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Feb 25, 2017)

So sorry for your loss 420.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 25, 2017)

420God said:


> Just buried him, haven't cried like that in a while. Thanks for being here for me.


That does suck man ive been there. It gets easier in time man ( didnt like your post cause it was a good thing liked it more for support man ) hows the Mrs and kids taking it


----------



## 420God (Feb 25, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> That does suck man ive been there. It gets easier in time man ( didnt like your post cause it was a good thing liked it more for support man ) hows the Mrs and kids taking it


Wife cried pretty good this morning, daughter has friends over that are helping comfort her. We're taking ok, we knew it was coming. Our other dogs are getting a lot of love today.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 25, 2017)

420God said:


> Wife cried pretty good this morning, daughter has friends over that are helping comfort her. We're taking ok, we knew it was coming. Our other dogs are getting a lot of love today.


Thats good man glad to hear their taking it ok take a little time for yourself man roll one and hop on a wheeler for an hour or so


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 25, 2017)

420God said:


> Just buried him, haven't cried like that in a while. Thanks for being here for me.


It's amazing how an animal can make such a good friend and companion .....every dog or cat I've ever had has had it's own unique personality/character and are more trustworthy and loyal than most people.......We don't really realize what a big part of our day and life they are until our little buddies are gone ......I feel your pain buddy and we all know how much you love and care for all your animals ...


If you want me to do something illegal or immoral for your entertainment ....just let me know buddy .



Sorry for your loss --Inda


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2017)

420God said:


> I know the pics don't work but this might show in reply.





420God said:


> Sorry for the sad news, I don't normally share this stuff with you guys but I don't really have anyone else. He was my best friend for 7 years, he passed peacefully of old age.


 So very sorry to hear this, amigo


----------



## lokie (Feb 25, 2017)

I'm saddened for your loss.

I recently went through something similar. Peanut was a hurricane Katrina rescue dog. She was my grandson's dog.

She lived with us almost as much as at his house. During her last days she only responded to me. Her tail was cropped when he got her. When I was with her she would wag her nub. Not much other movement or reaction. 

They know you're there and I know they feel the love.


Got To go find my hanky. Sorry for getting the screen soggy.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 25, 2017)

@420God ......if you see a large balloon land in your area with drugs attached ...it's from me .....figured I'd take a chance and send you a gift .



Breaking News

A penis shaped balloon caused a sheriff helicopter to carry out an emergency landing on a crowded freeway ....resulting in a 40 car pile up . Officials say the penis shaped balloons string became entangled in the choppers rotor system ...after striking the chopper it came to rest on the forehead of a near by day care provider who had several small children with her at the time .....police also say there were drugs attached to the large penile flying device and a large message that read (((FUCK YOU @reddan1981)) officials are familiar with this reddan character for illegal prostitution with multiple men and farm animals ...We will update as the story develops .


----------



## Drowning-Man (Feb 25, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> @420God ......if you see a large balloon land in your area with drugs attached ...it's from me .....figured I'd take a chance and send you a gift .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO were do you come up with this shit i need some of yer weed lol love it


----------



## Drowning-Man (Feb 25, 2017)

Took some Dob and went to church very enlightening while on drugs at church


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 25, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> LMAO were do you come up with this shit i need some of yer weed lol love it


Pretty much nailed it ......my weed hash combo and a Saturday


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 25, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Pretty much nailed it ......my weed hash combo and a Saturday


throw a beer in and it sounds like a sf approved saturday


----------



## 420God (Feb 25, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> @420God ......if you see a large balloon land in your area with drugs attached ...it's from me .....figured I'd take a chance and send you a gift .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for that, awesome.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 25, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> @420God ......if you see a large balloon land in your area with drugs attached ...it's from me .....figured I'd take a chance and send you a gift .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO!

I have a feeling if you and I lived just a BIT closer we also would be "on restriction" from hanging out by our wives.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 25, 2017)

Awful sorry to hear about your dog @420God . My 12 year old shelter girl is starting to show her age.

It has me worried but what can you do?

Everybody gets old.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 25, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Awful sorry to hear about your dog @420God . My 12 year old shelter girl is starting to show her age.
> 
> It has me worried but what can you do?
> 
> Everybody gets old.


yes sorry to hear @420God 

my 12 year old shelter girl also is really showing her age. She's a lab/rott and her hips are killing her. She even slips and falls sometimes and it breaks my heart.

She gets cosequin and CBD dog treats and they help immensely. Expensive as all hell, but we'd do anything for them right?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 25, 2017)

I'm really sorry to hear about your dog @420God.



Another thing that will help is a puppy!!! A cute little fat one too.


----------



## 420God (Feb 25, 2017)

I was already looking at an ad for Cane Corso pups that was just posted, wife says we still have enough dogs for now though, we have 3 others.

Monty went pretty quickly, he started to act different a few days ago, I knew it was bad when he went off into the woods alone. He came back by the next morning but we already knew what was happening so we just spent the day loving him, last words he heard were me telling him he was a good dog. He went naturally, wasn't put down.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 25, 2017)

420God said:


> I was already looking at an ad for Cane Corso pups that was just posted, wife says we still have enough dogs for now though, we have 3 others.
> 
> Monty went pretty quickly, he started to act different a few days ago, I knew it was bad when he went off into the woods alone. He came back by the next morning but we already knew what was happening so we just spent the day loving him, last words he heard were me telling him he was a good dog. He went naturally, wasn't put down.


well i'm all teary now.


----------



## 420God (Feb 25, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> well i'm all teary now.


Sorry, I'm crying as I read and write this.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 25, 2017)

420God said:


> Sorry, I'm crying as I read and write this.


well FWIW, you have a bunch of weirdos here for you bud.


----------



## 420God (Feb 25, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> well FWIW, you have a bunch of weirdos here for you bud.


You guys are helping more than you know. Thank you.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 25, 2017)

420God said:


> You guys are helping more than you know. Thank you.


man, sorry about all that. guess im a little late to this. better to go peacefully though than any other way. im sure the dog had a great life


----------



## Maman123 (Feb 25, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> @reddan1981 ....hey all pics were lost it looks like...but don't worry I've got your hot tub pic nice and safe ....your welcome
> 
> 
> @Maman123 ....same goes for you


Hey I saw u just said all my pics were lost


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 25, 2017)

Maman123 said:


> Hey I saw u just said all my pics were lost


Mamaman ....long time no troll/see

I was refering to when I turned you into a penis,drag queen and a strange dude with an Afro as well as taking a little off the top and slightly adding the cone head affect.....I was just letting you know that in the event the site loses them for good ....yours truly has them safe and sound..


Your welcome


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 25, 2017)

Ok you two get to sparring with words, I will sit here and watch while I cook some dinner. 

Thanks for being so nice


remember pics can be quoted and seen so put em up inda


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 25, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Ok you two get to sparring with words, I will sit here and watch while I cook some dinner.
> 
> Thanks for being so nice
> 
> ...


Sorry for the delayed response SF just got back from taking the wife to shoot some targets behind the ranch .........il post so we can all relaugh at my handy work of maman ......it's guna take multiple peeps to appreciate .......


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 25, 2017)

Umb it seems to not allow me to at all


----------



## Drowning-Man (Feb 25, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Pretty much nailed it ......my weed hash combo and a Saturday


Man hash sounds amazing right now im gonna have to blast some dabs soon


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 25, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Man hash sounds amazing right now im gonna have to blast some dabs soon


I make bubble hash and of course grow decent flowers IMO ....and all my patients never complain .....I've never dabbled in any other extraction methods ....mainly because I have a few trusted people who do it for me if I want it .....and because I enjoy making bubble hash and it does it's job .....I've been spoiled with some good oil lately though and gave some SSH buds that turned out to be too Larfy for my taste ...lots of crystals and it's some super stony shit....just not visually appealing IMO though.... (((It happens))I also gave some indica popcorn with sugar trim to him to work his magic as well.....all I know is the bubble I've made with the exact stuff is delicious and decently potent so I cant wait to try the oil ..........but I've got lots of goodies to keep me content until then ....



That means no rush at all Mr. You know who you are ..


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 25, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> That means no rush at all Mr. You know who you are ..



You two are cute, lol


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 25, 2017)

a senile fungus said:


> You two are cute, lol


Actually directed at other people who will get it if they read that post ....which at some point I'm sure they will.....but I'm good with whatever


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 25, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Actually directed at other people who will get it if they read that post ....which at some point I'm sure they will.....but I'm good with whatever


Yes, not DM.

I got you, lol, ambiguity and all.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 25, 2017)

a senile fungus said:


> Yes, not DM.
> 
> I got you, lol, ambiguity and all.


Nothing against DM or your comment senile ......being called cute doesn't bug me , I just wanted to make sure you knew it was a multiple partner type thing .....is that still cute ....like a weed gang bang


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 25, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Nothing against DM or your comment senile ......being called cute doesn't bug me , I just wanted to make sure you knew it was a multiple partner type thing .....is that still cute ....like a weed gang bang


I like this post.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Feb 25, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I make bubble hash and of course grow decent flowers IMO ....and all my patients never complain .....I've never dabbled in any other extraction methods ....mainly because I have a few trusted people who do it for me if I want it .....and because I enjoy making bubble hash and it does it's job .....I've been spoiled with some good oil lately though and gave some SSH buds that turned out to be too Larfy for my taste ...lots of crystals and it's some super stony shit....just not visually appealing IMO though.... (((It happens))I also gave some indica popcorn with sugar trim to him to work his magic as well.....all I know is the bubble I've made with the exact stuff is delicious and decently potent so I cant wait to try the oil ..........but I've got lots of goodies to keep me content until then ....
> 
> 
> 
> That means no rush at all Mr. You know who you are ..


Yeah i blast dabs all the time not medical grade but for personal recreational use. Every think from reggie to dro reggie dabs are pretty gross tho.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 25, 2017)

Just ate some home made banana pudding with vanilla wafers and whip cream layered all up in that shit ....B.A.F.......now I'm guna go enjoy some bud and watch a lil tv with my sis and Bro in law ......some day il be on TC ......some day 


May come back on later after I'm well inebriated to say good night to reddong in my own special way.


K, bye for now












PENIS!!!!!

8======D- - - -


----------



## dangledo (Feb 26, 2017)

@420God sorry for your loss. hope you and yours heal soon and bring you all closer to the ones who are still around. they teach us so much without even realizing it before theyre gone, both pets and family.

he's in pupper heaven now and he thanks you for everything youve done for him. he lived a dogs dream life on your farm im sure. just know he had an awesome time and will always be in memory. 

RIP Monty


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 26, 2017)

We've been away from our puppies for the last couple of weeks (stuck in Jamaica on vacay). 
420, the next rum punch will be in Monty's honor, as you may remember we lost our big boy not too long ago so can really relate. 
Sorry my friend. 
GWN


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 26, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We've been away from our puppies for the last couple of weeks (stuck in Jamaica on vacay).
> 420, the next rum punch will be in Monty's honor, as you may remember we lost our big boy not too long ago so can really relate.
> Sorry my friend.
> GWN


Way to work it, they took RIU down so you didn't have to mod during your vacay huh? Have a good one.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 26, 2017)

So I got a Pm from @reddan1981 this morning .....he was talking about how he just wants to hold my sack in his mouth and juggle my nuts with his tongue .....I told him juggling takes three or more balls IMO .....he said ,,and I quote ((I'm not worried about small details/things like my penis or juggling just two balls))end quote......But then I said NO!!,,reddong you cannot juggle my junk with your mouth....He exploded into rage and was talking about little girls , animals , and home made tattoos ............Then he started typing in Russian ............After his temper tantrum was somewhat calm ....he paused and said .....and I quote(( I am no longer going to answer you in threads ,,You won Inda ....everything you ever said about me was true. From my super tiny tiny little penis, to my miss shaped head.....and my male prostitution business I run in my hot tub for the weary Russian truck driver .........YES,, even the Russian fist bump is true .......You see indacouch my earth is flat and humping cousins is defina)))END QOUTE......sorry guys I had to stop him and the quote there . It got terribly disgusting and surprised even yours truly .........After reading what he had to say I felt bad and could only think of one response .....












@reddan1981 ...Fuck you 





He may not answer ....but I will continue to translate/quote his messages to the T" like I did above .


----------



## reddan1981 (Feb 26, 2017)

It's as if, you got a few likes for slagging me, so you thought you'd flog it till it dies?
I don't know. 
Anyways thank you for promoting my name obsessively.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 26, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> It's as if, you got a few likes for slagging me, so you thought you'd flog it till it dies?
> I don't know.
> Anyways thank you for promoting my name obsessively.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> So I got a Pm from @reddan1981 this morning .....he was talking about how he just wants to hold my sack in his mouth and juggle my nuts with his tongue .....I told him juggling takes three or more balls IMO .....he said ,,and I quote ((I'm not worried about small details/things like my penis or juggling just two balls))end quote......But then I said NO!!,,reddong you cannot juggle my junk with your mouth....He exploded into rage and was talking about little girls , animals , and home made tattoos ............Then he started typing in Russian ............After his temper tantrum was somewhat calm ....he paused and said .....and I quote(( I am no longer going to answer you in threads ,,You won Inda ....everything you ever said about me was true. From my super tiny tiny little penis, to my miss shaped head.....and my male prostitution business I run in my hot tub for the weary Russian truck driver .........YES,, even the Russian fist bump is true .......You see indacouch my earth is flat and humping cousins is defina)))END QOUTE......sorry guys I had to stop him and the quote there . It got terribly disgusting and surprised even yours truly .........After reading what he had to say I felt bad and could only think of one response .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Post of the day. Damn

"Juggling takes 3 or more balls imo"

I believe you are correct iirc


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 26, 2017)

pictures woot


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 26, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Way to work it, they took RIU down so you didn't have to mod during your vacay huh? Have a good one.


Who's to say a certain someone might or might not have the skills to have done the dirty deed? 

Btw it's hot af & so bright I'm wearing shades @ the swimup bar


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Indacouch (Feb 26, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> It's as if, you got a few likes for slagging me, so you thought you'd flog it till it dies?
> I don't know.
> Anyways thank you for promoting my name obsessively.


I knew I could coax you out from under the hot tub bubbles...INSERT little waving happy face...here...



And your welcome...my pleasure 


Can you tell me the story about your life sentence in prison now ?




ADVICE---likes or not ,just know you'll always have a mention,quote,or alert from yours truly.....I was very excited to see you left me a PM and that your working on a sig project for me.....the least I can do is show you extra attention for your efforts.........you ever wonder how many alerts someone's inbox could actually have.........


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 26, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> View attachment 3894848 View attachment 3894848View attachment 3894848View attachment 3894848View attachment 3894848View attachment 3894848View attachment 3894848View attachment 3894848View attachment 3894848View attachment 3894848View attachment 3894848View attachment 3894848View attachment 3894848View attachment 3894848View attachment 3894848


How did you do that ???


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> How did you do that ???


lol upload the pic then just copy paste the image over and over


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 26, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> It's as if, you got a few likes for slagging me, so you thought you'd flog it till it dies?
> I don't know.
> Anyways thank you for promoting my name obsessively.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 26, 2017)

I have been collecting so many cat gifs and pictures, I gotta find what hd they are all stored on first


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 26, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I have been collecting so many cat gifs and pictures, I gotta find what hd they are all stored on first


Are these off youtube??

Everytime I try to post my images I just get the red X of death .....I can't even get the peep show style going ....smh 

Which sucks,, especially having many many important things to share.



@reddan1981 

Never mind that SF it's a lil experiment I'm conducting .


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Are these off youtube??
> 
> Everytime I try to post my images I just get the red X of death .....I can't even get the peep show style going ....smh
> 
> ...


no upload directly to riu is what I am doing

are you using imgur? maybe that is still not working 

these are all just gifs and pics I stole while browsing other forums lol


----------



## srh88 (Feb 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Are these off youtube??
> 
> Everytime I try to post my images I just get the red X of death .....I can't even get the peep show style going ....smh
> 
> ...


nope pics are back.. post away


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 26, 2017)

K let's test this out


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 26, 2017)

Oh my ....tears of joy .


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> K let's test this out
> View attachment 3894907
> View attachment 3894908


Dude u crack me up..lol


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 26, 2017)

Still testing .....notice the tattoo..hehe 


I've got much work to do


----------



## srh88 (Feb 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3894910
> Still testing .....notice the tattoo..hehe
> 
> 
> I've got much work to do


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 26, 2017)

Guess who ....il be posting a much clearer image when I have more time .

Still testing .....none of these are members on this forum ...he he


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3894925
> Guess who ....il be posting a much clearer image when I have more time .
> 
> Still testing .....none of these are members on this forum ...he he


at first glance I thought the license plate said bud ice


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 26, 2017)

Maybe some experiences at another place would be fun to share     
And that was my experience elsewhere ...sigh


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 26, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Who's to say a certain someone might or might not have the skills to have done the dirty deed?
> 
> Btw it's hot af & so bright I'm wearing shades @ the swimup bar


Ahhh right back to USCG active duty I see!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Maybe some experiences at another place would be fun to share View attachment 3894972 View attachment 3894973 View attachment 3894975 View attachment 3894976
> And that was my experience elsewhere ...sigh


LOL pics are back @lokie will be able to relax now.

PS they write shitty haiku's


----------



## Big_Lou (Feb 26, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


Speaking of confused redneck turtles...


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3894910
> Still testing .....notice the tattoo..hehe
> 
> 
> I've got much work to do


It's the scarecrow from wizard of oz, right?


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 26, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> It's the scarecrow from wizard of oz, right?


I was thinking a penis with a tail and two drops of love butter dripping towards the tail .....and another drop coming halfway out the tip .....was thinking it's to promote his hot tub business when he walks around shirtless in mother Russia ......the penis has itty bitty little arms as well if you look close


I could see the scare crow very plainly as well though.....which wouldn't suprise me ....he's a creepy one for sure


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I was thinking a penis with a tail and two drops of love butter dripping towards the tail .....and another drop coming halfway out the tip .....was thinking it's to promote his hot tub business when he walks around shirtless in mother Russia ......the penis has itty bitty little arms as well if you look close
> 
> 
> I could see the scare crow very plainly as well though.....which wouldn't suprise me ....he's a creepy one for sure


dude you are one creative mother fucker

If we were closer in proximity I would gladly buy you beers and feed you acid with the anticipation of listening to you speak


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 26, 2017)

Further more it appears he is about to do a favor for the man who took the famous hot tub pic.......pay close attention to his left hand ......looks like it's ready to except the obvious.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 26, 2017)

Was guna go for a drive and wash my lil turbo/weekend car since it's super dusty 
However I failed to bring one super important piece .....any guesses? 


Lol ...so I just washed it instead


----------



## srh88 (Feb 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Was guna go for a drive and wash my lil turbo/weekend car since it's super dusty View attachment 3895348
> However I failed to bring one super important piece .....any guesses?
> 
> 
> Lol ...so I just washed it instead


what kind of car?


----------



## 420God (Feb 26, 2017)

srh88 said:


> what kind of car?


Looks like an old Nissan 300zx.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Was guna go for a drive and wash my lil turbo/weekend car since it's super dusty View attachment 3895348
> However I failed to bring one super important piece .....any guesses?
> 
> 
> Lol ...so I just washed it instead


I think your steering wheel is missing. Looks like an old Datsun. Or a Soviet space ship.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 26, 2017)

420God said:


> Looks like an old Nissan 300zx.





neosapien said:


> I think your steering wheel is missing. Looks like an old Datsun. Or a Soviet space ship.


@srh88 


420 nailed it ....it's an 85 nissan 300zx turbo .....interior and paint is all original .....the motor is the same type of 6 that came in it ...just built with good rods,pistons,upper valve train etc etc ...you guys know the routine 

Added an intercooler and a bigger huffer so I can run 25psi of boost if I feel like it ....5 speed and a decent ecu/fuel management set up ......I'm usually an old school built V8 kinda guy .....but I've taken my fair share of money from unsuspecting victims ......surprisingly the car launches hard as fuck off the line ....it was my wife's dad's he bought it new and passed away a few years back .....he use to build motors and race dwarf cars ......the short block was assembled by him before he passed ....all I had to do was buy the parts and assemble the upper valve train and stick the heads and intake on and the motor was ready .....it's a fun little car ....plenty fast for what it is ........still can't believe I forgot the fucking steering wheel ...


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 26, 2017)

Well just got home from making a few special deliveries....boys and wife are already in bed asleep for the night .....so I'm guna join my sis and bro in law for an evening toke of OGK and some bubba k wrapped in a purple haze blunt wrap ....not my favorite way to smoke it blunt flavor wise ,but It was her turn to choose the potion for tonight's bed time toke ....of course a lil hash crumbled in the mix never hurt anything ........then after that some banana pudding left overs and a lil TV and I'm off to sleep ......if I don't decide to come back on tonight after I smoke ...I hope you all have a good night and morning as well ..


TTU all laters or tomo ....--Inda


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 27, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> @srh88
> 
> .....snip.............still can't believe I forgot the fucking steering wheel ...


FWIW vice grips, never leave home without them.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 27, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> FWIW vice grips, never leave home without them.


That crossed my mind briefly .....weird you said that LOL .....so the quick release hub for the steering wheel is a few inches round ....I was using just that to move it around my property to wash it ........I'm guna try the freeway next .



Thought it was funny until I realized how much grease I got on my hands from grabbing that hub ....smh


----------



## reddan1981 (Feb 27, 2017)

Write on a piece of paper fuck you Reddan, then put it on the dash and take a photo. You lie badly, rat boy. This simple task will prove that I am a loser and you are king to me.

Go.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 27, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> Write on a piece of paper fuck you Reddan, then put it on the dash and take a photo. You lie badly, rat boy. This simple task will prove that I am a loser and you are king to me.
> 
> Go.


Lol... your on fuck wad......dash of what ......please instructions


I ask what car because I've posted pics of all my shit .....don't back out


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 27, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> Write on a piece of paper fuck you Reddan, then put it on the dash and take a photo. You lie badly, rat boy. This simple task will prove that I am a loser and you are king to me.
> 
> Go.


Oh I see .....your a dumb bitch ....give me 5 min.....your so dumb .......BRB


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 27, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Oh I see .....your a dumb bitch ....give me 5 min.....your so dumb .......BRB


Write sf is seccy for real


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Indacouch (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Indacouch (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Indacouch (Feb 27, 2017)

@reddan1981 .....lol ....your to easy


----------



## reddan1981 (Feb 27, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Lol... your on fuck wad......dash of what ......please instructions
> 
> 
> I ask what car because I've posted pics of all my shit .....don't back out


TRIGGERED.

You make me lol rat boy, I lol so much, too much!?


----------



## reddan1981 (Feb 27, 2017)

You win indacouch.
Quote me.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 27, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> Write on a piece of paper fuck you Reddan, then put it on the dash and take a photo. You lie badly, rat boy. This simple task will prove that I am a loser and you are king to me.
> 
> Go.


Loser .....now I'm your king dumb fuck ......your lucky I don't feel like being king of an inbred idiot ......just know I'm your daddy now punk ....il enjoy this one a good while 

@srh88 @Bob Zmuda @Gary Goodson @StonedFarmer @curious2garden @cannabineer 

That should get the word out about you calling yourself a loser reddong 

I still can't believe what unfolded above .....I WIN !!!


----------



## reddan1981 (Feb 27, 2017)

Lol


----------



## reddan1981 (Feb 27, 2017)

I actually got under your skin. Sorry dude.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 27, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> I actually got under your skin. Sorry dude.


Not at all totally my pleasure ....you made my day ....not because of your personality or because I like you .....but because of your shear stupidity in general ....your timing was perfect ....that car is usually parked in my shop at my other property ,40 miles away ....lucky you reddong ....lol .......that note will remain in the car for my entertainment .....why you called me out is shocking for even your dumbass .....especially when ive posted numerous photos before hand .....your stupidity has failed you again ........NOW!!.... Back to the hot tub bitch .....I'm done with you 





For now 


KING---Inda


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 27, 2017)

@reddan1981


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 27, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3896077


Have I ever told you how good at penises you are?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 27, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Have I ever told you how good at penises you are?


Thanks!!!!!


----------



## reddan1981 (Feb 27, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Thanks!!!!!


Absolutely excrement! Well done.




Stop thinking about my penis.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 27, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3896077
> @reddan1981


Pubes larger than penis ....lmfao


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 27, 2017)

I saw a king everything record in a store window today. they were not open but I made a mental note of the opening time tomorrow 

guess the accomplishment is a new record tomorrow. 

I am kind of excited to put it on and crack a beer. 

such a nerd


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 27, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Write sf is seccy for real


I missed this in the chaos .....il write stoned farmer is sexy on something public where lots of peeps will see ....and snap a pic for proof of course 


Would you like the roll it up info written as well ...or just SF ??


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 27, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I missed this in the chaos .....il write stoned farmer is sexy on something public where lots of peeps will see ....and snap a pic for proof of course
> 
> 
> Would you like the roll it up info written as well ...or just SF ??


I have no preference


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 27, 2017)

I call it the cum gun
 
Talk about grabbing it by the balls


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 27, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I call it the cum gun
> View attachment 3896123
> Talk about grabbing it by the balls


Have a drink with me

Asshole


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 27, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I call it the cum gun
> View attachment 3896123
> Talk about grabbing it by the balls


goodson original?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 27, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> goodson original?


yea there was a pen next to me so i whipped that little diddy up real fast


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 27, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> View attachment 3896125
> Have a drink with me
> 
> Asshole


im on tc now fucker bitch


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 27, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> goodson original?


 come join us for a drink


----------



## 420God (Feb 27, 2017)

Just got an email from the DNR saying a couple other bidders dropped out and I'm next in line. Looks like I'm not done with deer pickup after all.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 27, 2017)

420God said:


> Just got an email from the DNR saying a couple other bidders dropped out and I'm next in line. Looks like I'm not done with deer pickup after all.


Fuck yea! Thats whats up homie


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 27, 2017)

Holy shit, pics are back!

Busy during down time. Got 5 coats of paint in garage now. Musket brown gloss along side walls, but made back wall Teaberry gloss so it looks bigger. Kinda. Might stencil some cherries on it or something.

Furnace guy coming to remove AC line and hanging wire, unit is 1988 so replacing and moving to side of house instead of by back porch which wasn't the greatest idea when you're hanging there.

I tore out ceiling in front of I-beam, but behind it I just framed and put up foam board insulation, putting up Iuwan sheets tomorrow like in front.

Electrician buddy coming in a day or 2 to change oId light box to electrical outlet, bought plug in LED to mount over work bench.

Cut out ceiling in one spot to scab in 2 x 4's to connect on to and surprise...a whole bunch of plumbing. (well, not really a surprise, could see pipes going into garage from other side.)


So, made a couple access panels out of old plywood. Have to stain them. If they don't look good after staining, I'll just paint the fuckers.

Busy, busy. Hope to be done by June. Maybe. Getting kinda burnt out with nonstop 14 months of this shit.

But it looks nice when it's done so I shall march on. Lol.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 27, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Holy shit, pics are back!
> 
> Busy during down time. Got 5 coats of paint in garage now. Musket brown gloss along side walls, but made back wall Teaberry gloss so it looks bigger. Kinda. Might stencil some cherries on it or something.
> View attachment 3896134
> ...


...


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 27, 2017)

Got a flat .....luckily next to a tire repair place .....the office lady just happens to be Latina and easy on the eyes .........now I'm guna have her answer multiple questions about nothing I'm interested in .


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 27, 2017)

420God said:


> Just got an email from the DNR saying a couple other bidders dropped out and I'm next in line. Looks like I'm not done with deer pickup after all.


LOL they finally did the math huh? 



Gary Goodson said:


> I call it the cum gun
> View attachment 3896123
> Talk about grabbing it by the balls





Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3896077
> @reddan1981


God damn you guys have talent! Nice work both of you!


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 27, 2017)

So we took the little one to the zoo last weekend and who did we run into 

 

@cannabineer and fam.. my family was surprised that I knew his name 
That's actually 133k legos that they said some guy named @tangerinegreen555 constructed in his spare time.. seems legit..


----------



## 420God (Feb 27, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL they finally did the math huh?


Guess so, now I get to do a bunch myself trying to rearrange my budget around. I only got the one county but I have to accept it to keep my name in the running incase more people quit down the road. Luckily I bid really high, it's just not quite enough to put me back where I was, but with only one county I'll be spending less in fuel. See, math.


----------



## 420God (Feb 27, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> So we took the little one to the zoo last weekend and who did we run into
> 
> View attachment 3896164
> 
> ...


Are they glued together, that seems like a fun job.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 27, 2017)

420God said:


> Are they glued together, that seems like a fun job.


go knock it over and find out


----------



## 420God (Feb 27, 2017)

srh88 said:


> go knock it over and find out


They were glued together in Mall of America's Lego land, took the kid a few years ago. Crazy some of the things they make.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 27, 2017)

420God said:


> Are they glued together, that seems like a fun job.


Idk, I wasn't sure if he bites so I didn't touch him..


----------



## srh88 (Feb 27, 2017)

420God said:


> They were glued together in Mall of America's Lego land, took the kid a few years ago. Crazy some of the things they make.


lego's have gotten all kinds of fancy over the years. have you seen how much legos cost now?


----------



## 420God (Feb 27, 2017)

srh88 said:


> lego's have gotten all kinds of fancy over the years. have you seen how much legos cost now?


Think I spent about a thousand bucks on the kid's and there's not that many there.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 27, 2017)

Here is two more, not as exciting as meeting a "friend" lol but still cool..


----------



## srh88 (Feb 27, 2017)

420God said:


> Think I spent about a thousand bucks on the kid's and there's not that many there.


less to step on barefooted in the dark is a plus


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 27, 2017)

So I leave the tire shop ....cruising a cool 20 over the speed limit ....and I get smacked in the foreskin....oops I mean fore head by this little bugger
The smack wasn't so bad ...it was him resting in my shirt pissed off after impact .....or so I thought ....that had me concerned ...oh and me beeing allergic to these guys .......so after swerving and almost rolling the SUV ...and screaming many many curse words as well as a lit cigarette falling to an unknown location .....I was able to stop and realize my new friend was out cold .


If only I was going the speed limit .....hhhmmmmm


Wouldn't have been nearly as exciting ......yes to speeding

@Karah .....you jinxed me with that bee thread yesterday ....smh


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 27, 2017)

I just went and bought the two gpens for 30$ on sale at the store. 

Pretty happy with that deal. I also got 5grams of live for 210$ multiple strains. .

I really wamt to do drugs ao i will spend money and drink wine/beer until I dont want to so drugs.

I havent caved so yay


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 27, 2017)

I ahould do s9me k

Brb


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 27, 2017)

ok


I cannot take a pic


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 27, 2017)

Top is c02 extract bottom is live resin

I auck at life yo


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2017)

srh88 said:


> less to step on barefooted in the dark is a plus


lol this reminds me of @GreatwhiteNorth's sig


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 27, 2017)

srh88 said:


> lego's have gotten all kinds of fancy over the years. have you seen how much legos cost now?


I still have 4 or 5 yellow buckets of those, with the pieces stacked to fit tight, from the early '90's.

I was big on teaching my kids to build things. The first two words I taught them were 'structural integrity'.

And I still get teased about it.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 27, 2017)

My little guy said ......bird shit in front of his momma the other day .......of course I shrugged my shoulders and tried to look as puzzled and suprised as possible when she looked my way ......


It sounded more like he said
((Bird Sit)) anyways .


Kids say the darnedest things.


----------



## lokie (Feb 27, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> My little guy said ......bird shit in front of his momma the other day .......of course I shrugged my shoulders and tried to look as puzzled and suprised as possible when she looked my way ......
> 
> 
> It sounded more like he said
> ...


I had a neighbor many years back that had no filter on his vocabulary. MF'r this MF that and so on...

When his kid started talking it did not take a rocket scientist to figure out what the child was trying to
convey when he said "bucka bucka".


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 27, 2017)

srh88 said:


> lego's have gotten all kinds of fancy over the years. have you seen how much legos cost now?


I gave my kids a couple five gallon buckets full of legos from when I was a kid. I didn't know my mom kept them. I was digging around a few months back and found them. The good ones that had the little pieces a kid could choke on. 

@420God Sorry about the loss.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 27, 2017)

lokie said:


> I had a neighbor many years back that had no filter on his vocabulary. MF'r this MF that and so on...
> 
> When his kid started talking it did not take a rocket scientist to figure out what the child was trying to
> convey when he said "bucka bucka".


Usually I'm pretty edited around him ......but I'm always going on about the birds shitting on my cars in the driveway .....tons of little finches come around a few times a year and leave a shit storm .....he saw some on the window .....and you know the rest .....I don't usually curse around him .....but bird shit is bird shit and I call it like I see it ...



Last summer a guy was driving reckless when me and my boy were out for a bike ride ..........you could imagine what I would like to have been saying and doing if my boy wasn't with me ........my little guy was definately his guardian angel that day .......and yes I went back in my vehicle to see if he was still parked alone where I seen him last .....but he wasn't ....probably a good thing .


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 28, 2017)

its not yet 8 am and I am making cheese sauce for some nachos (I had a dream about it ok?) 

hitting this vape, drinking this wine can you believe it\s only tuesday?

I can the lcbo opens at 10, wake me up when /i can go get moar rum


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 28, 2017)

Am I a bad person because I wake up at 630 am fresh off a nacho eating dream 

then start making nachos

pappa slipped by with the hose meow 

so I am drinking wine, making nachos and cheeeeeeeese 

a little wine to calm my nerves some \

some concentrate to ease my pussy 

into submission

why

am 

Typing like this

Can someone come kiss me good night 

I need a good night kis


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 28, 2017)

my homie is fresh out the bin todasy

do you all want to seee picutres? 


I willl not show you plebs on this site so come to tinychatszz at exactly 1014am est and me and him will be sittign in my chairz drining a beer

me sucking his dick because it has beeen a minute sunce O got to suck a dick yo


but in reality I will be with my nigga all dayI pick himup in an hour
4

can you even imagine sf and a stupid as fuck getting drunk? 


no bars because ike said it was not a good choice for slim and me 

slim is a a short black mon

he apparently sells crack cocaine

don't believe the hype

tgis nig taught me how to whip the bricks 444

I met him 10 years ago, it was a shoddy rainy and hot to trot inda night/. I was on the prowl or sme niggas to rob when this estranged cock head acncroached on my rights al telling me "slim| was fresh out
Make my way to see slim call him shady cuz he black and such 


sf brought this yung lalack crack dealing powder holding nocrack man to cook a whole tebow o dat hard 

slim cooked the best rock I evr seenz 

Will suck his dick for this mammory

can you believe it has been 10 years yo 

rest in fucking crack smoke fam


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 28, 2017)

I don'teven do drugs 

willl
suck

dick


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 28, 2017)

wake the hell up riu\\

I need some company as I do my predrink


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 28, 2017)

I am picking this up on my way hom

allegedly

allegedly I don;t even leave the lab

Did I shitpoast 5 times ina row???????

did Ur mum suck me off\\

what did sf do while his cams were down


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 28, 2017)

nighty nights in late night sf land\

I was gon sleep \

then \

''I got drunk

story of my fucking life


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 28, 2017)

me and you 
were like bonnies and clyde \

drinking big bottles
robbing stores
cocaine

oh baby
oh baby

oh 

we are only human\\\

40's like a centrefold
drug use goes untold

ohhhh baby 

ohhhh

baby

I abused you but you liked it
oh baby you iked it when 
I 
Smoked you

Smoked you \
twirling the pipe

smoking you\
smacking you

ohhhhh
ohhhh 

we got sober
just to get hugh again

story o my fucking life

smacking you
smoking with you 

ohhhh baby

)an sf original.


----------



## lokie (Feb 28, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> its not yet 8 am and I am making cheese sauce for some nachos (I had a dream about it ok?)
> 
> hitting this vape, drinking this wine can you believe it\s only tuesday?
> 
> I can the lcbo opens at 10, wake me up when /i can go get moar rum


What kind of wine?





https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiy99H28rLSAhXFJCYKHcP3DUMQFggsMAQ&url=http://www.foodbeast.com/news/three-penis-liquor/&usg=AFQjCNHao7zpGoCiiCVkqq6eCIzwA8T3iw&sig2=jsXwB58I0DLRNjZMUGDn9Q


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 28, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> me and you
> were like bonnies and clyde \
> 
> drinking big bottles
> ...


Lol....how were the nachos SF


----------



## Bareback (Feb 28, 2017)

Well I guess I live a boring life...... sigh

Fuck it at least I ain't in jail


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 28, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Lol....how were the nachos SF


Amazing

Up next is a chicken parm sandwich


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 28, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Amazing
> 
> Up next is a chicken parm sandwich


Chicken parm you taste so good...


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 28, 2017)

Just dropped off mini Inda at school
Now I'm at my brothers to fix my nieces car .....shifter linkage broke


Mechanic told her 1000 dollars ....after looking myself ...it's a 25 dollar part ...smh...

So I may call and set up an app for a full service and lube ...


Then show up naked with a raging boner .............screaming ((((SERVICE ME BITCHES!!!))))


So fixing car


----------



## lokie (Feb 28, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> _snip_
> So I may call and set up an app for a full service and lube ...
> 
> 
> ...


I'd pay a dollar to see that!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 28, 2017)

Got my blood work done, really hope there were a couple red blood cells amidst the etoh.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Got my blood work done, really hope there were a couple red blood cells amidst the etoh.


Histology image


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 28, 2017)

All fixed ...........it's amazing how a plastic clip can put a new car completely out of comission .....luckily it was in an easy spot ....popped the air box off and ((WAM BAM THANK YA MAM)).....which is rare on the new compact spaceships that robots build these days .......now I'm guna sit on my ass and bullshit with my brother for an hour or so.....before I go home and eat some slow cooked ribs and
Potatoe salad for lunch ....leftovers from last night .........then a nap and back to pick up the older mini me from school............only guna nap because my new baby chunker decided the wee hours of the morning would be the perfect time to talk and blow bubbles at dad ........I can't pretend it wasn't adorable as Hell ,and I didn't enjoy every second.....cause I did


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 28, 2017)

I made it to the yard before purging excess liquids, food and a large portion of self respect.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 28, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I made it to the yard before purging excess liquids, food and a large portion of self respect.


Lol atleast u made it to the yard..


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 28, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol atleast u made it to the yard..


Had a feeling of being sick from my first drink at 630am






Edited for xtramusical


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 28, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Had a feeling of being sick from my first drink at 630am


What day?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 28, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> What day?


LoL


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 28, 2017)

Worked on garage ceiling in back, as much as I could get done. I have to wait for electrician buddy to change old light to an outlet. And, have to wait for furnace/AC contractor to run the new lines and vent before I can box everything in to look 'fluid' in there.
 
 
I found half a quart can of Bombay Mahogany and used it on the plumbing access panels. Looks cool, I'm happy with it.
 
This hole is for access to water valve for outside spigot. I'm going to jam an oversized piece of R-13 in the hole. Everytime I spray paint, it stinks up laundry room. If I block the hole, it should solve that problem. Only need access twice a year to that valve anyway.
 
Sewer line needs a little spray paint touch up, so we'll put my theory to the test and see if insulation in the hole stops the fumes from entering adjacent room later.

 
The game plan is to insulate and 'box in' ductwork after new lines go in for new AC. 
Rome wasn't built in a day. At least garage is 85% done, a few hours work to complete when new lines are in.

Got a gallon of hardwood floor high gloss polyurethane to play with tonight.

I love the smell of polyurethane in the evening.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 28, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Had a feeling of being sick from my first drink at 630am
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was at work when I read u were drinking..lol @630


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 28, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Yeah, I was at work when I read u were drinking..lol @630


I was having my morning coffee and feeding the boy cereal before school when I saw SF was having nachos...lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 28, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Yeah, I was at work when I read u were drinking..lol @630


LoL 

I wake up about 5am even if I go to bed at 4am. It really sucks

No one was on riu so I ran to another forum and resumed my shit talking with a mentally challenged bitchboy and his whorish, benzo girlfriend. 

I got a ban quick from a cunty australian methhead(hope you read this, you lazy eyed bogan)

Picked my homie up kind of drunk but I can operate heavy machinery kind of drank

I had a long day. I put on some pajammers and am getting turnt up while watching anime(im in tonys room, if anyone wamts to drink and watch dbz with me) 

What did you do tosay mr. Jerry


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 28, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I was having my morning coffee and feeding the boy cereal before school when I saw SF was having nachos...lol


Forgot about the nachos lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 28, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I was having my morning coffee and feeding the boy cereal before school when I saw SF was having nachos...lol


Nachos were so good.

I will take pictures next time I do some drunk cooking. 

On another note, I love this song

Unaure why

Catchy, and good for my evening drinking


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 28, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> LoL
> 
> I wake up about 5am even if I go to bed at 4am. It really sucks
> 
> ...


Well I worked till 3 then I did this..


 

Not my best work but, I ate it


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 28, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Well I worked till 3 then I did this..
> 
> 
> View attachment 3896963
> ...


Yummy


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 28, 2017)

Raspberrie blowing contest .....he's
Pretty good but I think Ive got him beat .........makes me feel so manly and tough beating openents like him at such serious games ..........I told momma I'm guna open a bakery and sell his rolls .


Who wouldn't wana blow a Raspberrie on that little belly ....lol
#superchunker


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 28, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3896982
> Raspberrie blowing contest .....he's
> Pretty good but I think Ive got him beat .........makes me feel so manly and tough beating openents like him at such serious games ..........I told momma I'm guna open a bakery and sell his rolls .
> 
> ...


Yea we went to a mall that had an arcade. I had to show my son what time it was on street fighter 2. Whooped him up a bit and then kicked his ass on air hockey too!


Take that lil fucker!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 28, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3896982
> Raspberrie blowing contest .....he's
> Pretty good but I think Ive got him beat .........makes me feel so manly and tough beating openents like him at such serious games ..........I told momma I'm guna open a bakery and sell his rolls .
> 
> ...


Adorable little inda 



Gary Goodson said:


> Yea we went to a mall that had an arcade. I had to show my son what time it was on street fighter 2. Whooped him up a bit and then kicked his ass on air hockey too!
> 
> 
> Take that lil fucker!


That's whats up


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 28, 2017)

Went out had a great Burger it had a stuffed banana pepper on top


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 28, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Adorable little inda
> 
> 
> That's whats up



Thanks buddy ..


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 28, 2017)

Just took a huge bong rip off a new roor piece i picked up, then get a knock on door and theres a cop on the porch. Guess someone knocked over one of those can return stores and they wanted to know if my cameras on the garage Caught the car. I lost my high for that shit


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 28, 2017)

Broke down three tents and accompanying gear for a home inspection tomorrow.. Also found money while doing it so I'm a pro


----------



## StonedFarmer (Feb 28, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> Just took a huge bong rip off a new roor piece i picked up, then get a knock on door and theres a cop on the porch. Guess someone knocked over one of those can return stores and they wanted to know if my cameras on the garage Caught the car. I lost my high for that shit


Obvious answer is No

Then rip another hit to make aure the roor is working errr wait

Ya make sure the pot is ok with a second hit

Ot: im chatting with ****** and giving virtual hugs.

Dude knows music better then any of you plebs

I think he gave me an erection but am unsure, this beer is good

Edit: I think we just ekissed

Am I gay? 
I imagine he tasted like 20 fruit rollups
And a hint of mountain dew 
He smelled like good herb 
A hint of lemon

Ohhhh baby I think I love him
He calls me cute 

When im sad we tslk on the phone and he tells me not to hurt myself.
He calls me baby
And never lets me cey because he loves a chat about tv shows muaic and movies

He makes me smile

not really gay for just anyone. 

Kthxbai

You must be special


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 28, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Well I worked till 3 then I did this..
> 
> 
> View attachment 3896963
> ...


What did the other folks have?


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 28, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3896982
> Raspberrie blowing contest .....he's
> Pretty good but I think Ive got him beat .........makes me feel so manly and tough beating openents like him at such serious games ..........I told momma I'm guna open a bakery and sell his rolls .
> 
> ...


+ rep; I used to get so much shit from wifey for blowin raspberries; I had twins, us three liked it lol


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 28, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> + rep; I used to get so much shit from wifey for blowin raspberries; I had twins, us three liked it lol


I've got mad respect for you single ....my boys are 5 years apart and I'm thankful for it ......twins would be tough lol......you've got to be the Raspberrie blowing king .

If there was a bow down emoji I'd insert it 

.........here........


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 28, 2017)

So my brother showed me this today when I was over fixing my nieces car .....I know most of you have probably seen it ....but if you haven't ....ENJOY!!......and what a clever way to make being part of a robbery fun ...lol


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 28, 2017)

You guys ever smoke an everything seems to just line up just rite and you get stoned AF .......holy shit I'm super baked .....damn this sprite is delicious rite now


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 1, 2017)

Good night guys and gals ....catch you all tomorrow when I wake up to take little Inda to school in the morning ........


PENIS!!!!


----------



## blu3bird (Mar 1, 2017)

Was up at 12:10 am, did a few things to my truck that needed to be done-
Timing chain cover was leaking, took that off and replaced gasket
Oil & filter changed
Spark plugs changed
New brake pads front and back


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 1, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> What did the other folks have?


I shared, reluctantly..


----------



## Nugachino (Mar 1, 2017)

I swapped out my shitty pc exhaust fan in the cab for a 240v mains version. Now I can run my light at a good 70%^ load and not have to worry about cooking my plants.


----------



## 420God (Mar 1, 2017)

Canceled our Dish and landline today, saves me over $250 a month. Got a Magic Jack so I can keep my number and a digital antenna for local stations. I already have a Roku with Amazon Prime and Netflix so I have plenty to watch and I'm looking into Sling TV. Ridiculous paying so much just to flip through shit channels, and what's the point of a landline when everyone in the house has a cell phone.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 1, 2017)

420God said:


> Canceled our Dish and landline today, saves me over $250 a month. Got a Magic Jack so I can keep my number and a digital antenna for local stations. I already have a Roku with Amazon Prime and Netflix so I have plenty to watch and I'm looking into Sling TV. Ridiculous paying so much just to flip through shit channels, and what's the point of a landline when everyone in the house has a cell phone.


Get a amazon fire stick for tv man once u buy it watch youtube videos on how to hack it youll have everything even free payperviews and youll get all the ufc fights everything man


----------



## 420God (Mar 1, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> Get a amazon fire stick for tv man once u buy it watch youtube videos on how to hack it youll have everything even free payperviews and youll get all the ufc fights everything man


Cool, good to know! I'll check it out. I have a Chromecast but imo it kinda sucks.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 1, 2017)

420God said:


> Cool, good to know! I'll check it out. I have a Chromecast but imo it kinda sucks.


Yea man start looking at that fire stick man havent met one person that doesnt like it but only once you jailbreak it but it isnt hard to do at all


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 1, 2017)

..and i once thought i was lucky to get channel 43 in addition to the main three channels (3,5,.8 {{sighs}}

_(self-reported for not posting in old farts thread)_


----------



## 420God (Mar 1, 2017)

Just ordered the Firestick. The jailbreak looks easy.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 1, 2017)

420God said:


> Just ordered the Firestick. The jailbreak looks easy.


I got a firestick and I'm not talking about my smoke no jailbreak but it does work great.. we are thinking the same way man.. lot of money for shit channels..


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 1, 2017)

Damn that does look easy. Bout to get one myself.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> ..and i once thought i was lucky to get channel 43 in addition to the main three channels (3,5,.8 {{sighs}}
> 
> _(self-reported for not posting in old farts thread)_


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 1, 2017)

420God said:


> Just ordered the Firestick. The jailbreak looks easy.


Dynamite ....or just hiding in a laundry cart works wonders .


It's suppose to be pretty easy .


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 1, 2017)

curious2garden said:


>


don't forget this, too.


----------



## 420God (Mar 1, 2017)

curious2garden said:


>


I'm old enough to remember when the stations went dead at night. Most had the American flag waving. Watched it on a 13 inch TV sitting on top of a broken TV with a record player in it. Think we had 5 channels then.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> don't forget this, too.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 1, 2017)

curious2garden said:


>


A relic from when we believed that we were a people, and a great one at that. I miss that existential confidence of having been part of the bright and good future.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> A relic from when we believed that we were a people, and a great one at that. I miss that existential confidence of having been part of the bright and good future.


I liked the missile with winglets.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 1, 2017)

420God said:


> I'm old enough to remember when the stations went dead at night. Most had the American flag waving. Watched it on a 13 inch TV sitting on top of a broken TV with a record player in it. Think we had 5 channels then.


We had the "stacked" tv's at one point. One for picture and one for sound


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 1, 2017)

I picked up 4 one off beers today. 

1 hoppy wheat ale
1 chocolate milk stout
1 india brown ale
1 esb 

Thw milk stout is orgasmic and the iba is so fucking good.

Mmmmph


----------



## 420God (Mar 1, 2017)

Woohoo!!! Just got an email saying more bidders dropped out and I got 2 more counties. Now I'll be making twice as much for the same amount of work I was doing. Fuck yeah!


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 1, 2017)

I would like to give a shoutout to the USPS and my mail lady.. good looking out..


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 1, 2017)

420God said:


> Woohoo!!! Just got an email saying more bidders dropped out and I got 2 more counties. Now I'll be making twice as much for the same amount of work I was doing. Fuck yeah!


Sounds like things are working out after all. Par for god..


----------



## 420God (Mar 1, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Sounds like things are working out after all. Par for god..


This job didn't use to be so stressful, the bids were staggered so you at least had work while bidding on other counties, then they reset the whole shit and now all contracts end at once, so every 3 years I have wonder if I'll have work again. At least I can breath easy for a little while now.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 1, 2017)

420God said:


> This job didn't use to be so stressful, the bids were staggered so you at least had work while bidding on other counties, then they reset the whole shit and now all contracts end at once, so every 3 years I have wonder if I'll have work again. At least I can breath easy for a little while now.


So who picks up the road kill during bidding? Or do you have road kill pudding to look forward to?


----------



## 420God (Mar 1, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> So who picks up the road kill during bidding? Or do you have road kill pudding to look forward to?


We usually pick up till the last days of the contract, some quit early and you have a mess to clean up but it's not too bad being winter. It's only 24ºf and snowing today.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 1, 2017)

I rotated a 70 yr old solenoid gas valve that was sticking, about 3 degrees, should be good for another 70.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 1, 2017)

420God said:


> Just ordered the Firestick. The jailbreak looks easy.


Just get the kodi app... that's all you need bro.



I get it all free including UFC fights and everything


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 1, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> We had the "stacked" tv's at one point. One for picture and one for sound


Were they hooked to a 60 ft antenna on the roof that was controlled by a big round knob near the tv ??


I had a babysitter with that set up and I use to always wedge shit in the knob so it would continuously spin the huge antenna on the roof .

And throw shit at it while it was spinning ......now I have two boys ......karma is bullshit rite guys/gals??


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 1, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Were they hooked to a 60 ft antenna on the roof that was controlled by a big round knob near the tv ??
> 
> 
> I had a babysitter with that set up and I use to always wedge shit in the knob so it would continuously spin the huge antenna on the roof .
> ...


I remember more aluminum foil than antenna on the roof.. lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 1, 2017)

I go our for dinner to a local smoke house(wont go back when the other place I ak at now) this place ssyd I seem drunk no beer.

I still get my smokef meats. Fuxk them tho

I am mad

Tjw bettwr smple loiny


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 1, 2017)

Rumminn and coke. This Black lady is mucjo cute


Woo woo.

I want to see jerr heax gamf.


Woo woo


Sf is barrrikg it up


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 1, 2017)

Tjis big qhite biling liikinh forgoet ia trying to male me scurred

Lil iöö punxh a nig so softlu.
.
Watxj me rape this od man

Dont mskee sx do tjw dance yo


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 1, 2017)

K i gotts go aduöt bye bye


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 1, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Rumminn and coke. This Black lady is mucjo cute
> 
> 
> Woo woo.
> ...


Is that really what black people in Canada look like?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 1, 2017)

Kind of


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 2, 2017)

Well I'm getting ready to take my boy to school and go check on the water level for a friend who is away atm ............oh by the way I seen that crazy amish guy the other day on here .....tried to say hello and nothing ......which is strange ....he either ran out of drugs completely .....or someone's pretending to be him .....which is obviously impossible .


That would be like someone trying to all the sudden be stoned farmer .....not guna happen


----------



## dangledo (Mar 2, 2017)

420God said:


> Woohoo!!! Just got an email saying more bidders dropped out and I got 2 more counties. Now I'll be making twice as much for the same amount of work I was doing. Fuck yeah!


very nice. should be some smooth sailing for ya. 


i lost all but one bid for storm cleanup, which is close. so thats a little peace of mind with having a baby now. no more over-nighters.
did pick up some dirt work from another contractor that builds commercial and residential. should be plenty for me to stay off a mower.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 2, 2017)

Someonr save my brain

Last night got kind of hazy

I am rereading messages.

Wtf was I drinking


----------



## lokie (Mar 2, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> I rotated a 70 yr old solenoid gas valve that was sticking, about 3 degrees, should be good for another 70.





StonedFarmer said:


> Someonr save my brain
> 
> Last night got kind of hazy
> 
> ...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 2, 2017)

Will update after I find out who this new girl that dislikes canadians. 

Get your fighting clothes on people because she is spitting atraight fire at your boy sf

So far:
Mypenis is small
I suck black cock
I am canadian
Im only half gay


----------



## lokie (Mar 2, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Will update after I find out who this new girl that dislikes canadians.
> 
> Get your fighting clothes on people because she is spitting atraight fire at your boy sf
> 
> ...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 2, 2017)

lokie said:


>


Dude 

Who is this person and why did I want to internet battle until 4 am! 

It was well after 4 when I succumbed to sleep

I got made fun of all night. At one point I was just on ze phone with my boy trying to make him make me hard

It culminated in me pleading to be my friend, a bad joke hwre and there

Apparently I got burned hard but do not see that. I was spitting venom myself

Me trying to type and talk at the sane time

A bunch of "ur gheys" 

Some conversation about how I did not know the day it was

This new person again calling names

Me yelling on the phone

Why are we talking about music
.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 2, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Well I'm getting ready to take my boy to school and go check on the water level for a friend who is away atm ............oh by the way I seen that crazy amish guy the other day on here .....tried to say hello and nothing ......which is strange ....he either ran out of drugs completely .....or someone's pretending to be him .....which is obviously impossible .
> 
> 
> That would be like someone trying to all the sudden be stoned farmer .....not guna happen


He was giving money to anyone who seen him on the streets and said , what's up Amish fucker..lol 
I did that and pissed off some big ass Amish dude.. must not have been him.. now that I think about it, I believe his name was Levi..


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 2, 2017)

Have you ever been so drunk you forgot who you were talking to? 

Ya never not once. LoL at 3somes /**\ 

Never even done sex

Ok puts down bottle

**sips** 

Did you miss me bby

I kissed you


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 2, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Well I'm getting ready to take my boy to school and go check on the water level for a friend who is away atm ............oh by the way I seen that crazy amish guy the other day on here .....tried to say hello and nothing ......which is strange ....he either ran out of drugs completely .....or someone's pretending to be him .....which is obviously impossible .
> 
> 
> That would be like someone trying to all the sudden be stoned farmer .....not guna happen


I cannot be replicated

I post wildly diff on every site I grace. 

Fun fact: when I first quit crack 3 yeara ago I quit a forum because my shtic was being cracked out and shit poasting in 3 day periods.

A many people asked me "why can't you just die" another big one "you only arent banned because you meet so many mods" " did you pay them not to ban you" 

Anothwr forum I have a grand total of 927 posts: banned for shennanigans


----------



## srh88 (Mar 2, 2017)

Broke out a concrete patio.. jack hammering fun. Now I'm cleaning it up for sub-base.. got a lot done by 1pm.. even did some stone work this morning


----------



## lokie (Mar 2, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Broke out a concrete patio.. jack hammering fun. Now I'm cleaning it up for sub-base.. got a lot done by 1pm.. even did some stone work this morningView attachment 3898274 View attachment 3898275


I want to build a well like this 6' dia 3' tall around a existing tree.






How difficult, expensive can it be?
Can a simplemind make it look good or am I better off paying a pro?

Any estimate what materials and labor may cost?

Thanks.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 2, 2017)

I am taking a self imposed break from poasting. I feel my humour is lost on some. I am still reading maybe and may chime in with a quirky remark once in awhile. 

I love you and you know how to get hold of me if ya need to

So my love played me guitar songs and even wrote a song for me. He was the most charming man ever.

He sang me songs for over an hour, I think he would be my best friend but alas the young chap isn't close to me so I named him my bestestest efrand

I am going to go resume chats with him and get this ban lifted on bl. 

I was banned for "abuse of pm" some aussie cunts don't like me and are scrapping the rules to have me done away. 

Enjoy the final tune of an sf 

One more song


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 2, 2017)

Oh update: apparently I was taking pics holding my dick and money and sendinv them to this new person.

Lmao I just was told all the dick talk I did and penis grabbing money shots 

Ok I am out

Edit: this lady is awake and said sf so who are you???

I want to know who this is trolling me on line.

Knows im sf and my name is ellis btw


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 2, 2017)

Lololol 

Me asking about dog

So what kind of bark bark do you have

Looks like a cloud of fluffer loves.

Her:my dog or yours

Me lol your little fluffer

What kind of bark is that


----------



## srh88 (Mar 2, 2017)

lokie said:


> I want to build a well like this 6' dia 3' tall around a existing tree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really easy if you got the tools


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 2, 2017)

I was going to leavemmupdate on my conversation

Use pornhub.
Enjoy yourself

Sf: any videos ofyours truly? 
Can I jerk off for you? .

Let me let you get whet

Whetvyou say

Whet i be


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 2, 2017)

I really like this new person. Shout out to you abbbbbby my new internet love interest.

@Karah I still e luv you

This one is @StonedFarmer kind of weird

She said sje would google me and find all my info

Find this you slag.
.
Ill suck you clit all night

Tomtom chat is just me and you being assholes 

You arenlt even drunk

@Karah protect me from this intwebbing meanie 

I need help


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 2, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Broke out a concrete patio.. jack hammering fun. Now I'm cleaning it up for sub-base.. got a lot done by 1pm.. even did some stone work this morningView attachment 3898274 View attachment 3898275


You said ((jack some))in that post 

For real that's hard work .....especially after you fap the first time from all the vibrations .

After first fap it's like hanging out after sex .......no fun 

I feel lazy knowing your busting ass and I'm watching shows about sharks ......---sigh ---

Show off


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 2, 2017)

lokie said:


> I want to build a well like this 6' dia 3' tall around a existing tree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il do it Lokie .....first off... how much do you care about the tree and I'm pretty sure explosives will be necessary ..


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 2, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> He was giving money to anyone who seen him on the streets and said , what's up Amish fucker..lol
> I did that and pissed off some big ass Amish dude.. must not have been him.. now that I think about it, I believe his name was Levi..


Awwww.....yes Levi is a whole different breed of amish ....inbred and he drives ....sounds dangerous 

Just offer him some green corn or a thick chick dressed in authentic amish clothes .


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 2, 2017)

Ok honestlynlast post

Is one of you trolling me?

Who is this girl spitting venom with every message?
Did my boy tomtom hook me up with a potential egf?
Is it his legit wife?
Why does she hurt my feelz when I am being sexy nice?
Who is she?
Is it a troll a really cool person?
Apparently I was informed who she was but I was hammered and my pussy jokes made her feel i was ghey and insecure

I think thia chick is a faggot to be trithful

Would sexually harass

I may or may not have a bruised face

I got socked a few tomes

I socked back

Ahout out to robberies


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 2, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Ok honestlynlast post
> 
> Is one of you trolling me?
> 
> ...


Where is this happening SF...

And before I even hear what's going on .....I'm guna go out on a limb and say your drug and alcohol consumption may have played a very small part in this SF........that's why people say the internet is bad .

Next time stick to your drugs and alcohol ......the internet is dangerous and can kill if used incorrectly ...

So where did this happen ..

I've got approx 37 minutes before I have to pick up lil Inda #1


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 2, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Where is this happening SF...
> 
> And before I even hear what's going on .....I'm guna go out on a limb and say your drug and alcohol consumption may have played a very small part in this SF........that's why people say the internet is bad .
> 
> ...


I got into a thing at a bar

Itcame to me in a park throwing punches with a big nig and I ended up doing somethibf bad. Aint no thang but niggas gotta real I aint a #cosmogirl I will kill someone bow i am sober

Ya drug deal gone haywire m8.

I was drunk nig was cracked up

Edit: I am in a private chat on line qith my busdy and some girl

If thats what you asking

I unsure


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 2, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I got into a thing at a bar
> 
> Itcame to me in a park throwing punches with a big nig and I ended up doing somethibf bad. Aint no thang but niggas gotta real I aint a #cosmogirl I will kill someone bow i am sober
> 
> ...


Yes you answered my ??? SF 


Just making sure the person wasn't here on Riu .....or I'd have to go busta troll style CAP lock on a bitch .....that's all I could do on the internet...

I have a cat named after you now so .....that shits deep when you start naming cats after people bro .....

FAMILIES LIKE ----whats SF mean,,and why is that the cats name ............THEN IM LIKE-- ----Oh ,,,it's just one of my super drunk internet friends who does lots of drugs and appears to sell em to ............(((crickets)))....((((ackward pause))))............ME AGAIN---k have a nice time at church grandma


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 2, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Yes you answered my ??? SF
> 
> 
> Just making sure the person wasn't here on Riu .....or I'd have to go busta troll style CAP lock on a bitch .....that's all I could do on the internet...
> ...


They have a fb acct if u want that? 

He tried fucking me over and I no had that. 

He doubted my anger

You aint telling me your paying less on a spoted ounfe of rock.

I think he learned I will kill him. Bless him, i stomped his head. Fuxling chicken jeaf


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 2, 2017)

I was Young

I öiled to wear my sisters cöothes
I enjoyed
Painying my nails ad qesring hwr shoes


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 2, 2017)

She tpucjef herseög

I öauhhed mydeöf to söeep

.poooooh phhvhvhh.
.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 2, 2017)

Fuxk a bitcj made gucle head


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 2, 2017)

Just painting the house. 

@qwizoking wants to suck it.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 2, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3898429
> Just painting the house.
> 
> @qwizoking wants to suck it.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 2, 2017)

Wanna fight me in trxt try

I just reaped this girl

She didn't know af had venom spewing

.lreaped her

Watch out I am. Hurting faggots


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 2, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3898429
> Just painting the house.
> 
> @qwizoking wants to suck it.


My penis is oyt in other pics


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 2, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3898429
> Just painting the house.
> 
> @qwizoking wants to suck it.


Btw thanks dude..

Im smoking and talking to a new girl 

What to hit next m8


----------



## lokie (Mar 2, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Il do it Lokie .....first off... how much do you care about the tree and I'm pretty sure explosives will be necessary ..


That would great and everyone likes an explosion now and then.
There is only a few minor details in the way before the work can begin.

I live on top of one of these.





So the explosives would come in pretty handy but I'm a bit concerned as the tree is
about 15' outside my back door. So naturally I'll want to prevent this






I think it would be prudent to try this first






Then I do have to consider the tree.
It is a Red Dragon Japanese Maple. I planted it myself 30 yr ago.






I'm sure it would be easy enough to cut it down and make tooth picks out of but then I'd
have some splaining to do with my neighbor. She is a real tree hugger and environmentalist.






I'm sure I could endure my wife's outrage as I have learned to tune her out when needed but two
women experiencing menopause *and *tree withdrawal may be more than I can handle.






Also there is the matter of compensation. While I'm sure you may give me a RIU discount
for labor, my accountant, AKA wife, has informed me there has been a hold placed on all
travel expenses.

So if you don't mind working around the tree without explosives and can walk to work
we may be able to come to some arrangement.

Thank you for your generous offer to do this for me.

I almost forgot the directions to my house.
Cross the Mississippi and continue east until you reach sand. Turn right then Right again.
Go west for 200 mi then look for the burnt down barn. I'll meet you at the barn.

The rest of the way gets tricky.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 2, 2017)

lokie said:


> That would great and everyone likes an explosion now and then.
> There is only a few minor details in the way before the work can begin.
> 
> I live on top of one of these.
> ...


 
I've got all my tools together .... 

I feel like the directions are some kind of trick ......but I'm obviously to smart to fall for that .........I'm guna drive instead of walk ....nice try 


Meet you at the barn .


Oh and that tree is gorgeous a real gem ......if it does happen to get in the way of my box of tools .....the confetti the leafs will make ,,,will be beautiful falling back to earth .


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 2, 2017)

About to grab 4 grams of distillate for 140dollars

Great deal.

Raspberry 
Grape 
Grapefruit
Cherry

Infused terpines

Go die sf


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 2, 2017)

@StonedFarmer
Check out this wifiXskywalker nr rosin shot

@BuzzD2Kill
It's so good


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 2, 2017)

Karma OG at 180F


----------



## thespaceman937 (Mar 2, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> View attachment 3898338 View attachment 3898338 Ok honestlynlast post
> 
> Is one of you trolling me?
> 
> ...


What the fuck is going on?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 2, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> @StonedFarmer
> Check out this wifiXskywalker nr rosin shot
> View attachment 3898507
> @BuzzD2Kill
> It's so good


Umm can I pleasebhave a small hit?

It lookd sexy ss fux 

What you vaping on bud?


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 2, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Umm can I pleasebhave a small hit?
> 
> It lookd sexy ss fux
> 
> What you vaping on bud?


Same shit. Cloud beast with horchata 3mg @100w's


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 2, 2017)

thespaceman937 said:


> What the fuck is going on?


Who sre you?

You arent abbby so stfu k

K thx


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 2, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Same shit. Cloud beast with horchata 3mg @100w's


Taste improves at 1.5mg so much dude

Try it


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 2, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Taste improves at 1.5mg so much dude
> 
> Try it


Are you talkin dropping down to 1.5?
Bro, i dunno man.

I'd prob want a cig at 1.5


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 2, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Are you talkin dropping down to 1.5?
> Bro, i dunno man.
> 
> I'd prob want a cig at 1.5


Ya with the cloud beast you still ripping large amounts of nic and the flav is stunning! 

No joke I was csutious but enjoyed the seutu


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 2, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Taste improves at 1.5mg so much dude
> 
> Try it


Fucked up thing dude. I actually was hitting zero nic for about a month. I might try it again soon


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 2, 2017)

Btw dif u upgrade that Press? 

Looks digital now?

Explsin


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 2, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Karma OG at 180FView attachment 3898517


Dude

If I cross the border and ventire to the land of aero

I am sleeping in your bed 

Thnx


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 2, 2017)

Is 110 not the best temp? 

I use 110f and getvsexy profuxt

Explain to me dude


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 2, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Is 110 not the best temp?
> 
> I use 110f and getvsexy profuxt
> 
> Explain to me dude


So, with a 20ton press, you/we can squish at lower temps because of the psi.

180-220F.

I can squish out some serious budder at lower temps, or squish a bunch more shatter type at higher temps(220).
Way quicker at 220. But at the lower temps is waaaaaaay more terpy


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 2, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> So, with a 20ton press, you/we can squish at lower temps because of the psi.
> 
> 180-220F.
> 
> ...


Pics are some yummy looking yummy

Making le moist


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 2, 2017)

Black d.o.g nr.
Came out budder at 220F


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 2, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Black d.o.g nr.
> Came out budder at 220F
> View attachment 3898541


Fuxking yum dude


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 2, 2017)

^ sputting fire


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 2, 2017)

I am calling s rsndom girl on the web. 

She has a flufferbanf tontom ssys dhe is cute.

I am tryong to. Swoo swoo her..
I xsn swoo anyone


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 2, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> ^ sputting fire


About to take two dabs and then go nighty night.
The bottom is skywalker og at 220f
The top is sky at 180F (nr)
Totally forgot i had this from some experiments at my buddies house yesterday @CannabisNerd @AlphaPhase


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 2, 2017)

Lmao update: big dab and homie is gicing me girls grandmas House to call.

Can't make this shit up


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 2, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> About to take two dabs and then go nighty night.
> The bottom is skywalker og at 220f
> The top is sky at 180F (nr)
> Totally forgot i had this from some experiments at my buddies house yesterday @CannabisNerd @AlphaPhase
> View attachment 3898551


The temps show when u gotthem side by side

That top is glassy piss imho


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 2, 2017)

Can I join in .....I like the weeds to


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 2, 2017)

K must get very stoned .....just checked and both baby indas are fast asleep .......BRB .....dad's turn to get some relaxation going ......smoking device -check 
......lighter- check 
......indica concentrate -check 
......scrotum adjustment-done 
......cigarettes-check 

Stepping outside brb with something clever to say I'm sure


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 2, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> @StonedFarmer
> Check out this wifiXskywalker nr rosin shot
> View attachment 3898507
> @BuzzD2Kill
> It's so good


----------



## Karah (Mar 3, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I really like this new person. Shout out to you abbbbbby my new internet love interest.
> 
> @Karah I still e luv you
> 
> ...


Who do I need to cut?


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 3, 2017)

Got nothing to do today so im just hanging with an old friend taking bong rips


----------



## 420God (Mar 3, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3898566 View attachment 3898567
> Can I join in .....I like the weeds to


I had a couple of those vials, some good shit you got there.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 3, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3898566 View attachment 3898567
> Can I join in .....I like the weeds to





Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3898480
> I've got all my tools together ....View attachment 3898482View attachment 3898481
> 
> Meet you at the barn .


heck, yeah, you definitely have the entrance fee covered


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 3, 2017)

@reddan1981 .....your penis is tiny 

Here's a pic 



:-




Your king -Inda


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 3, 2017)

For those of you who may have missed my reasoning for being reddongs king .....il share what unfolded below .....and I'm not rubbing it in, I'm a gracious/classy winner  
 

Rub,rub,rub......ha ha ....(((points and laughs)))....


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 3, 2017)

this forum gets dumber everyday.


----------



## dangledo (Mar 3, 2017)

cleaned the washer, bags, and tossed in 3g of 25mic and got about 7g of oil. didnt winterize so tossed it in some veg glycerin with some lecithin. made some strawberry gummies. had me tuck and rolling, peeking through the window blinds. too much

  

*resizing pics worked


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 3, 2017)

Painting my nails black like my heart


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 3, 2017)

Karah said:


> Who do I need to cut?


Best to wait for at least 8 weeks in flower


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 3, 2017)

...accomplished a darn good buzz.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 3, 2017)

lokie said:


> I want to build a well like this 6' dia 3' tall around a existing tree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is EP Henry. 96 circular bricks, similar dimensions. $395 for the bricks, not a whole lot for either 2A modified or 2B modified gravel (I forget which).

So DIY for $425ish, or figure 2X that to have a contractor do it.

(Pssst-it's easy to do yourself with a good level and there's a secret shim technique.)



This actually covers an old water well.
(1939 construction house)
EP Henry doesn't require mortar, each block is slightly inset for retaining, tiny tongue and groove kinda thing, and you use a special glue in a caulking gun.

It is more solid than the 55 year old mortared brick square one that twisted on it's axis a couple years ago from freeze and thaw over the years.

They will have everything you need at the landscape place where you buy the brick.


----------



## 420God (Mar 3, 2017)

Spent the last 2 days filling out contracts and getting everything ready to start the new counties on Monday. Picked up some new tires for the trailer and some new waterproof boots for Spring cleanup, also got some dash cams since I'm going to be working around the cities again.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 3, 2017)

420God said:


> Spent the last 2 days filling out contracts and getting everything ready to start the new counties on Monday. Picked up some new tires for the trailer and some new waterproof boots for Spring cleanup, also got some dash cams since I'm going to be working around the cities again.


What do you do with them after you pick em up? I think I've asked you before but you know, memory loss and all.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 3, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> What do you do with them after you pick em up? I think I've asked you before but you know, memory loss and all.


you've got jerky from him before, right?


----------



## srh88 (Mar 3, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> This is EP Henry. 96 circular bricks, similar dimensions. $395 for the bricks, not a whole lot for either 2A modified or 2B modified gravel (I forget which).
> 
> So DIY for $425ish, or figure 2X that to have a contractor do it.
> 
> ...


more than double.. im not a fan of ep henry myself.. it really just colored concrete. but those pavers look pretty awesome man. good job on the well too. honestly though.. stones probably cheaper than ep henry if you get the right place. i can get sand stone and black granite for 250 a ton. those are my favorites.


----------



## 420God (Mar 3, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> What do you do with them after you pick em up? I think I've asked you before but you know, memory loss and all.


We use to have a compost yard but a couple years ago they changed it so we can just drag the deer into a wooded or grassy area out of site from travelers. I do bring some of the fresh ones back to feed my dogs and the wildlife.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 3, 2017)

Ordered a 2 foot t5. Bought some t5 singles and will be ordering some cobs next week. The new grow will be awesome.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 3, 2017)

Hentaii
James ready 6.0
Bb small king pack
Nailpolish
Lingerie

Aiming not to care


----------



## Karah (Mar 3, 2017)

I made so much pizza today i wanted to kill myself and that sucks because pizza is fucking bae.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 3, 2017)

Karah said:


> I made so much pizza today i wanted to kill myself and that sucks because pizza is fucking bae.


Pizza is god 

I was saved by a real doctors fake letter. 

25$ saved me months in jail,(3 months+ whatever time served until trial, and then additional sentencing) 

Now to keep this envelope safe. 

Ps; can I have a small za 

Hot peppers 
Pepperoni
Extra cheese
Onion
Black olives
Garlic

Served in your cutest pajammas with a side of movies and cuddles.

Thanks


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 3, 2017)

GANGSTA.......


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 3, 2017)

I ate some beet chips and fell asleep watching 'Neon Maniacs'.

Busy day.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 3, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3899060
> GANGSTA.......


awwwwww


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 3, 2017)

Its your time of the month

And theres blood all over my face
Theres hair all over the place.

Theres hair all over your face 
Blood all over the place..

Time time time of the month

Its your time of thw month


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 3, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> I ate some beet chips and fell asleep watching 'Neon Maniacs'.
> 
> Busy day.


Nice day

Busy not cutting my own throat

Its ok I am bipolar

Its ok to be different

Unlesa you are vy yourself
Then its never ok

Nooooooo


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 3, 2017)

My friend got me this mug. It sums me up in one piece of stoneware (replace with beer at night)


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 3, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3899066
> My friend got me this mug. It sums me up in one piece of stoneware (replace with beer at night)


I think I need this.

This design might be a bit more practical:


----------



## srh88 (Mar 3, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3899066
> My friend got me this mug. It sums me up in one piece of stoneware (replace with beer at night)


got beer for tonight? lol


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 3, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3899060
> GANGSTA.......


I didn't realize you were so young..


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 3, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I didn't realize you were so young..


Just don't tell my parents ....jerry


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 3, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Ordered a 2 foot t5. Bought some t5 singles and will be ordering some cobs next week. The new grow will be awesome.


You flower with t5 right? I'm thinking of starting a perpetual sog. Starting under t5 and every 2 weeks moving closer to the 600 hps that I'm currently using. Just replaced my 400 mh with a 4 bulb 4 foot for veg and I'm super happy with it. Hoping my flower idea works out. Edit to clarify....I want to add a 4 footer to the flower room and throw in 8-10 one gallon fresh rooted clones every two weeks. So you like the t5 is what I'm asking i guess. I'm drunk.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 3, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> you've got jerky from him before, right?


Is he donnie baker? Fucking love that guy. Sells a mean possum jerky.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 3, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3899060
> GANGSTA.......


Your a lucky man ........... I have a grand baby older than your kid . I sure do miss my kids being little, it was the best life ever got . Now my daughter gets high with me now, and she is the only person who has ever seen the grow besides me, she's 24 . 

Ohh I worked three jobs again today and will hit at least two tomorrow, being a contractor has too much responsibility lol. I guess I should've got an education lol.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 3, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Your a lucky man ........... I have a grand baby older than your kid . I sure do miss my kids being little, it was the best life ever got . Now my daughter gets high with me now, and she is the only person who has ever seen the grow besides me, she's 24 .
> 
> Ohh I worked three jobs again today and will hit at least two tomorrow, being a contractor has too much responsibility lol. I guess I should've got an education lol.


I've got two little boys ....him and a 5 year old .....they're lots of work no doubt.... and providing for them as you know is what life is all about .....hopefully when I'm old they will change my diapers........I figure will be square when they can finally push a mower ...lol 


Love my wife and boys .....they're my life and I am lucky to have them and be able to provide for them .


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 3, 2017)

Daughter had a slow drain. So, either her or her boyfriend decided to remove the drain grate I put in there last year to make it faster.
(And those 2 have a cumulative total of 14 years in college with 4 degrees between them.)
Pulled this out of drain and installed new $1.29 grate.

Fuckin' kids. Jeez.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 3, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Daughter had a slow drain. So, either her or her boyfriend decided to remove the drain grate I put in there last year to make it faster.
> (And those 2 have a cumulative total of 14 years in college with 4 degrees between them.)
> Pulled this out of drain and installed new $1.29 grate.
> 
> ...


Oh yes the drain game .....I had to pull the clean out cap off for the kitchen last week .....found many many things in the drain ....2 or 3 forks wedged in the plumbing under the sink .....and Popsicle sticks .....better than hot wheels in the toilet Any day ........mines 5 years old though ....lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 3, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> You flower with t5 right? I'm thinking of starting a perpetual sog. Starting under t5 and every 2 weeks moving closer to the 600 hps that I'm currently using. Just replaced my 400 mh with a 4 bulb 4 foot for veg and I'm super happy with it. Hoping my flower idea works out. Edit to clarify....I want to add a 4 footer to the flower room and throw in 8-10 one gallon fresh rooted clones every two weeks. So you like the t5 is what I'm asking i guess. I'm drunk.


Love the t5. I personally think the mixed spectrum grows better smoke. 

It will be a hybrid light. In my 2x4x6 cab I will be running the current 432 watt t5 with about 200 watts of cob. The t5 has two switches. I will run the cobs and 4 of the t5 bulbs for the whole 12 hours. The other 4 t5 bulb will come on for a few hours of that. 

I added a cab I didn't like to veg in. I bought a 2x2x6 oak cab to replace it. It has roller shelves in it. I will make it 2 or 3 levels. One for mother plants, and 1 or 2 for clones and seeds.

I bought some one gallon grow bags. I can get 3 rows of 8 in my 2x4. So I will cut 3 plants every 7-10 days when its up and running right.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 3, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Love the t5. I personally think the mixed spectrum grows better smoke.
> 
> It will be a hybrid light. In my 2x4x6 cab I will be running the current 432 watt t5 with about 200 watts of cob. The t5 has two switches. I will run the cobs and 4 of the t5 bulbs for the whole 12 hours. The other 4 t5 bulb will come on for a few hours of that.
> 
> ...


Have you ever posted pics WB ? 

Of your set up


----------



## srh88 (Mar 3, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Daughter had a slow drain. So, either her or her boyfriend decided to remove the drain grate I put in there last year to make it faster.
> (And those 2 have a cumulative total of 14 years in college with 4 degrees between them.)
> Pulled this out of drain and installed new $1.29 grate.
> 
> ...


put that on a hot dog bun and you got a meal!! 

you wouldnt believe the shit i find in drains. literally


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 3, 2017)

srh88 said:


> got beer for tonight? lol


bout to go get some. get your penises ready.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 3, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> bout to go get some. get your penises ready.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 3, 2017)

I finished editing up short story, sending it to a few people to grade me like it is a 6th grade assignment because I write at a 5th grade level. 

Listening to music with a few cold ones, texting fire and probably make my way to the tv to watch it's always sunny and then call up my lover boy for a long chat. I may even grace the bar later, 

no more dick pics," it must be graceful nudity not just a heres my dick look at it"

playing 20 questions and I am only 7 in. 

no boyfriend
met in a bar
not as cute as my boy
might be a female
age is most likely 21 but that is undecided and not being told truthfully
I learned what she does in college. ya its dicks most likely

I need more questions

What to ask?

help me out here


----------



## srh88 (Mar 3, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I finished editing up short story, sending it to a few people to grade me like it is a 6th grade assignment because I write at a 5th grade level.
> 
> Listening to music with a few cold ones, texting fire and probably make my way to the tv to watch it's always sunny and then call up my lover boy for a long chat. I may even grace the bar later,
> 
> ...


tc you alcoholic


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 3, 2017)

Cheers to you all ...except @reddan1981


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 3, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Cheers to you all ...except @reddan1981 View attachment 3899150


o douls? 

I had a couple odouls earlier myself

gave me a pretty good buzz

I am not an alcoholic btw I am a purveyor of fine malt liqour and I may come in

In a sorta mood right now and very very depressed 

Playing games on line with the pretty new girl

I want her to like me but she does not like sf

She is very v v nice tho

I like nice people 

its true


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 3, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Have you ever posted pics WB ?
> 
> Of your set up


Yes. I have a thread about 40 pages long.
    
I added a board at the bottom so no light comes out.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 3, 2017)

Got plenty of vertical room. This will be the flower chamber.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 3, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Daughter had a slow drain. So, either her or her boyfriend decided to remove the drain grate I put in there last year to make it faster.
> (And those 2 have a cumulative total of 14 years in college with 4 degrees between them.)
> Pulled this out of drain and installed new $1.29 grate.
> 
> ...


Zip tool is awesome


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Indacouch (Mar 3, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> o douls?
> 
> I had a couple odouls earlier myself
> 
> ...


No it's a reds actually .....I'm Portuguese so I enjoy the bland vinegar with a hint of apple taste .....I like em ......actually feeling pretty good after a shot of some corn liquor a friend made and two of these .......


Cracking a third ((((momma wants me to slice up a tri tip ))) knives and a buzz ....sounds fun 


I don't drink much honestly ....I sure enjoy when I decide to though


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 3, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Got plenty of vertical room. This will be the flower chamber.View attachment 3899170


Looks nice, man. Bit too involved for me, though. I'm looking to scrub out with a pail, some stones, and a Home Depot lamp.
If my brothers were able to supply the neighborhood for years using tin foil/cardboard lamps and coffee cans in the garage, I _should_ be able to get a little something going.
Here's hoping.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 3, 2017)

tear jerker it is





Cutest girl I ever saw, did I love her?
Then why'd I go and do something so cruel?
I married her on that summer day, did she love me?
Well, she said yes so she must've been a fool

On our honeymoon night instead of making sweet love
I sat her down and confessed my true history
I said, "Baby, I love you and I hope you know you're a gift from above,
but I killed twenty men and the cops are after me."

Well, she said, "That's okay. I don't care dear
'Cause I love you anyway.
Honey, a man's gotta do what a man's gotta do
so be strong and be brave."
Well, I'll try
You know I'll try

And God said it is good
And man and woman should
Become one and be fruitful
Well, we would if we could
But we're runnin' from the law
And we're livin' in a shack
And I'm gonna burn in hell 
For corruptin' my better half

Cruisin' down the freeway goin' ninety-five
We're robbin' convenience stores and tryin' to stay alive
I'm sorry I got that man back there. Could you ever forgive me?
For bringin' you into my life when I shoulda let you be

Well, she said, "That's okay. I don't care dear
'Cause I love you anyway.
Honey, a man's gotta do what a man's gotta do
so be strong and be brave."
Well, I'll try
Oh God, you know I'll try

And God said it is good
And man and woman should
Become one and be fruitful
Well, we would if we could
But we're runnin' from the law
And we're livin' in a shack
And I'm gonna burn in hell 
For corruptin' my better half
WOO!

The cops have found our hideout and they shot her
Why'd they go and do somethin' so cruel?
She died in my arms, I had to leave her
I'm sorry, my love, for being such a fool

But she said, "That's okay. I don't care dear
'Cause I love you anyway.
Honey, a man's gotta do what a man's gotta do
so be strong and be brave."
Well, I'll try
Oh Jesus, you know I'll try

And God said it is good
And man and woman should
Become one and be fruitful
Well, I would if I could
But I'm runnin' from the law
And the cops shot down my shack
And I'm gonna burn in hell 
For corruptin' my better half

And I'm gonna burn in hell 
For corruptin' my better half

And I'm gonna burn in hell 
For killing my better half


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 3, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> No it's a reds actually .....I'm Portuguese so I enjoy the bland vinegar with a hint of apple taste .....I like em ......actually feeling pretty good after a shot of some corn liquor a friend made and two of these .......
> 
> 
> Cracking a third ((((momma wants me to slice up a tri tip ))) knives and a buzz ....sounds fun
> ...


hey drink anything you want\

I was just busting your balls m8






I want to eat humans and paint my nails, I paint them so what

I like to look [pretty alone \


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 3, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Love the t5. I personally think the mixed spectrum grows better smoke.
> 
> It will be a hybrid light. In my 2x4x6 cab I will be running the current 432 watt t5 with about 200 watts of cob. The t5 has two switches. I will run the cobs and 4 of the t5 bulbs for the whole 12 hours. The other 4 t5 bulb will come on for a few hours of that.
> 
> ...


Hell yeah. I'm loving the t5. Here's a 3 week clone.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 3, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Hell yeah. I'm loving the t5. Here's a 3 week clone.


I just cleaned up some lower branches off some in flower and made clones with them. I don't use a cloner or anything. 

I take cuttings and soak them over night in some willow if I got it or kln solution. I then put them in a solo cup with a piece of water bottle.

They go from this.

To this in no time.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 4, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Is he donnie baker? Fucking love that guy. Sells a mean possum jerky.


lol, imma B&T junky, only way to start the day!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 4, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> lol, imma B&T junky, only way to start the day!


bacon and tea?


----------



## dangledo (Mar 4, 2017)

love me some jerkin'

had to make room for momma's milk in the deep freeze, so ive been making jerky from a few pounds of inner loin. third rip this week.

 


^sesame seeds


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 4, 2017)

Wow .....Inda doesn't drink like that normally .....brother in law came over while I was slicing the tri tip .....that was great timing for us ...but bad for our wives .....we are on wife restriction and I'm pretty sure restriction just got extended ..

Damn,,I can tell my lungs got some exercise as well ....

You guys remember this guy below 




Well pay close attention to the testicles part and add two very drunk guys with an unlimited supply of great weed/goodies ..


((My neighbor has big ________'s) 

My head hurts and I'm off to shower and smoke a cigarette ....and see how much fun walking around is guna be .........can't wait to see what momma has to say


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 4, 2017)

I made chicken soup just now, my tummy is giving me real issues probably time to lay off the booze for a little bit. It will always be there for me when I need it again. hopfully my tum selltes down or I gota go see my dr. the medication isn't working 

after a few drinks it gets calm again possibly have other symptoms of a kind of thing. 

ya I am currently eating soup having a can of malt liqour because it is cold outside and I feel sad

I might go to a burlesque show for the luls later, have a few gin n ton 

still feel sick and sad but going bout life makes it seem ok


----------



## Magic Mike (Mar 4, 2017)

I passed my "overhead squat assessment " exam today with 95% @ Brookbush Institute.

Not sure why I study anatomy and exercise physiology and corrective exercise and corrective strengthening. I don't work in the industry but I love to study this shit. So far I got my functional anatomy 1, 2 &3 , and overhead squat assessment. I am gaining a lot of knowledge and credits in the field . Next I'm getting certs in goniometry assessment, muscle length tests, and a bunch of other stuff used in physical therapy and personal training.

I have done some amazing work in correcting my own postural dysfunctions , much more than any chiropractor , doctor or physical therapist was ever able to do.

The more I learn, the more I realize how complex workout routining really is. Learning to decipher which muscles are short and overactive and which muscles are long and under active is an art form. There is a lot of different testing and it is a lot of work.

I am feeling good about my studying in the field and have been able to help myself and others with pain and posture dysfunction, and helping to figure out which stretches are needed and which exercises are best for reversal of certain painful conditions caused by common postural faults.

I'm going to keep at it and keep getting more certs. It is amazing work, fascinating stuff .


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 4, 2017)

Magic Mike said:


> I passed my "overhead squat assessment " exam today with 95% @ Brookbush Institute.
> 
> Not sure why I study anatomy and exercise physiology and corrective exercise and corrective strengthening. I don't work in the industry but I love to study this shit. So far I got my functional anatomy 1, 2 &3 , and overhead squat assessment. I am gaining a lot of knowledge and credits in the field . Next I'm getting certs in goniometry assessment, muscle length tests, and a bunch of other stuff used in physical therapy and personal training.
> 
> ...


With a passion like that get a BS in Physical Therapy and you can be well compensated for a job you love! We need PT's like you.


----------



## Magic Mike (Mar 4, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> With a passion like that get a BS in Physical Therapy and you can be well compensated for a job you love! We need PT's like you.


Thank you for the encouragement C2G !
Would love to work in the industry. If I was in my 20's and had it to do all over again I would stay in school and focus on PT or a field like that. All the studying has been very applicable especially in training and exercise selection and avoiding injuries, as well as correcting postural conditions that kept causing me to get injured. It really has been a golden cure for me in that aspect. And worth every ounce of energy I put into it. 

Even in the MMJ field its helpful for me to be somewhat knowledgable in basic anatomy or be able to recognize conditions like anterior pelvic tilt, or others, and be able to suggest stretches and exercises that could be of help to people, or perhaps I could better carry a conversation related to an injury and maybe even provide some insights that might help somebody in pain.

At any rate it is intriguing stuff . If I keep getting credits and enough for a degree that's all great too.

If I remember right, don't you work in the medical field?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 4, 2017)

Magic Mike said:


> Thank you for the encouragement C2G !
> Would love to work in the industry. If I was in my 20's and had it to do all over again I would stay in school and focus on PT or a field like that. All the studying has been very applicable especially in training and exercise selection and avoiding injuries, as well as correcting postural conditions that kept causing me to get injured. It really has been a golden cure for me in that aspect. And worth every ounce of energy I put into it.
> 
> Even in the MMJ field its helpful for me to be somewhat knowledgable in basic anatomy or be able to recognize conditions like anterior pelvic tilt, or others, and be able to suggest stretches and exercises that could be of help to people, or perhaps I could better carry a conversation related to an injury and maybe even provide some insights that might help somebody in pain.
> ...


I don't think it's to late to expand your horizon especially when doing something you love, so just keep taking classes you enjoy. Yes, once upon a time I was in the medical profession but a car accident put an end to that so I did other things. This life has been quite a fascinating adventure.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 4, 2017)

Didn't accomplish much today .....but I did learn that Abe likes meth , boners and loves reddan in a serious sexual way ....not just reddans normal hot tub stuff .........I wrote penis on another hundred dollar bill ......went poop several times ....smoked cigarettes....played with my boys ((not my testicles)) my actual kids ....and now I just got home from a quick delivery/quick stop run .....pretty chill day ....if it wasn't for the upset stomach slight headache and sore lungs from my shenanigans last night ....I'd even say I enjoyed it .......... @reddan1981 I thought you were bad .....we learn something new everyday .





Il say one thing nice about reddong ...he is a good sport and he's not the wierdest fuck nugget on here in my eyes anymore .....your in second place now reddan ....congrats 

However ,, don't get to excited this doesn't change anything at all whatsoever ....and I won't @ the new biggest fuck nugget because he seriously likes boners ........like for real man boners .



Oh and congrats again reddan he wants to swallow your penis as well ....in a loving he cares about your feelings kind of way .....best of luck to you two .

Your king ---Inda


----------



## srh88 (Mar 4, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Didn't accomplish much today .....but I did learn that Abe likes meth , boners and loves reddan in a serious sexual way ....not just reddans normal hot tub stuff .........I wrote penis on another hundred dollar bill ......went poop several times ....smoked cigarettes....played with my boys ((not my testicles)) my actual kids ....and now I just got home from a quick delivery/quick stop run .....pretty chill day ....if it wasn't for the upset stomach slight headache and sore lungs from my shenanigans last night ....I'd even say I enjoyed it .......... @reddan1981 I thought you were bad .....we learn something new everyday .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 4, 2017)

@reddan1981 .....you blocked your king ...

Really??


----------



## lokie (Mar 5, 2017)

I gave my father a bath today.

He has been in the hospital for almost 3 weeks. My mom has been by his side
every day for as much of 24/7 as possible.
She was not able to be with him today as she had some things that needed attention.
Not more attention than dad, just things that could not be put off.

I surmise mom has assisted him with bathing while he has been there as I was told today
he will not allow the nursing staff to help in any way concerning his personal hygiene.

My sister called and asked if I could come and help. Of course I said I would help in any way I could.

It was awkward but I was able to clean him up and make him more comfortable.


Each day, since being admitted, has revealed new evidence that the hospital is incompetent,
inept and insufferable.

Three Dr. attend to him while he is there. 1- a cardiac specialist, 2- a pulmonary specialist
and 3- a Fucktard called a hospitalist dr.

dr. #3 Ill call लिंग or Ling or Lund or in english PENIS.

2 specialist in their own field have said he needs to be in the hospital, 4 different techs say
he should stay in the hospital. Yet dr लिंग comes in daily to say "you are being released today"
which is then escalated to the specialists and overridden resulting in undue stress on the patient
and the family of said patient.

I had a face to face with dr ling, I told him "the next time you come in to say he is being released
I am going to tell you to call a cop"

dr lund is paid by the hospital and in my eyes is trying to push my dad out without concern
of his condition*S*. My dad is being treated for multiple issues thus the need for 2 specialists.

I am astounded by the height of ineptitude my father has met with each day he has been in the
hospital. With the exception of a few, the staff have proven to be less than useless. From admissions to housekeeping to nursing to the kitchen to dr DICK.

The only one person that i may, the jury is still out, believe in is the floor's head nurse.
When I made my complaints she listened and was able to resolve some of by concerns by
explaining how hospital shit works. Some but not all by far.

So my dad will stay in the hospital for the short term foreseeable future despite what dr लिंग
has to say.

So to dr






I say






There is much more in the back story but no one wants to read this much, much less a full accounting of 3 weeks of fuckery.

if you have read this far thank you. I feel some better for venting a miniscule portion of a not so
comfortable situation.


I almost forgot

dr lund is a PENIS


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 5, 2017)

@cannabineer @curious2garden @.nobody.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 5, 2017)

lokie said:


> I gave my father a bath today.
> 
> He has been in the hospital for almost 3 weeks. My mom has been by his side
> every day for as much of 24/7 as possible.
> ...


Get a recommendation from your dad's specialist for another hospitalist. Then fire the incompetent one. I am so sorry Lokie this has to suck badly.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 5, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Then fire the incompetent one.


You're fired.


----------



## 420God (Mar 5, 2017)

lokie said:


> I gave my father a bath today.
> 
> He has been in the hospital for almost 3 weeks. My mom has been by his side
> every day for as much of 24/7 as possible.
> ...


Need to get him a hotter nurse.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 5, 2017)

420God said:


> Need to get him a hotter nurse.


^^^ actually that is the better solution


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 5, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your dad @lokie ....hope he gets well soon 















Do you want me to off Dr.8===D..for you Lokie ?


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 5, 2017)

I bought a new banger today. It works really good.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 5, 2017)

I spent most of the day trimming this crap


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 5, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I spent most of the day trimming this crap
> 
> View attachment 3900435


pretty


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 5, 2017)

i started ripping up the carpet in the last room in the basement this week to finish up the remodel. the next morning i woke up with a bad cold, which basically turned into the flu (but not actually the flu). i worked through it to lay the floor and replace the window and have vowed not to leave the couch today.

i'll do the trim and paint once this train finishes rolling over me.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 5, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i started ripping up the carpet in the last room in the basement this week to finish up the remodel. the next morning i woke up with a bad cold, which basically turned into the flu (but not actually the flu). i worked through it to lay the floor and replace the window and have vowed not to leave the couch today.
> 
> i'll do the trim and paint once this train finishes rolling over me.


That sucks bro, hope you feel better.

I'm just starting the remodel of my pontoon boat. Ordered the new furniture and the new vinyl floor. While we just had a couple days of decent weather, i ripped out the old rails and all, and tried to rip up the old carpet. Big fat NOPE! Definitely have to replace the marine ply and all. Kinda knew i was gonna have to though.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 5, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> With a passion like that get a BS in Physical Therapy and you can be well compensated for a job you love! We need PT's like you.


My last physical therapist, looked just like Kirsten Dunst. I was so worried about showing my hard on while i was working out for her.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 5, 2017)

Today was goodfor sure. 

Hope everyones day was a good one and enjoy the upcoming week. 

I am going to end my night with tv,movies a pepoermint green tea and stare into the eyes of a tigress. I saw the most magbificent tahirt today of a kitties face on it and and and it was top10cutest tshirts. 

So gawd damn magnificent. Oh and I managed to only have one drink all day! Also these choke collars or whatever ladies be wearing have grown on me exponentially thw last 24hours. 

Oh I also foun nd a ton of my old records. Grateful Dead,Rancid,Alkaline trio,leftover crack and others that escape me. Should get the rest back from my ex this week. 

Black like my soul
LeL forest of magical creatures
Bright Fairy nymphs flicker in the night

Black like my soul


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 5, 2017)

Went to see my friend (he runs a laundromat), got stoned with him, and milled around the carniceria for a while before tacos/nap time.


----------



## Michiganjesse (Mar 5, 2017)

Not a dam thing


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 5, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Went to see my friend (he runs a laundromat), got stoned with him, and milled around the carniceria for a while before tacos/nap time.


Right before i got on here, i was kicking with my really good buddy. He's a Bernie baby/conspiracy theorist. We got fucked up


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 5, 2017)

Also, his brother and the fam run *this* place.....I get my weekly chicharron (warm, fresh, large, and sometimes hairy) and other treats on the house:
(They're always offering me other regalo goodies but I politely decline, gotta stay classy.)


----------



## lokie (Mar 5, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Sorry to hear about your dad @lokie ....hope he gets well soon
> 
> Do you want me to off Dr.8===D..for you Lokie ?


@Indacouch 

You are too kind. Your recent offer to blow up my tree and now
this offer to take care of dr. *D*. My faith in humanity has been partially
restored. Most people are






but not you, you are a good friend.






Once the well project is complete I'm sure you could find some place to
dispose of any explosives that may be leftover before you journey home.


----------



## Nugachino (Mar 5, 2017)

I set up 6 more fucking mouse traps. Stupid goddamn rodents.


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 5, 2017)

All the best to your dad, @lokie.
I've been involved in that sort of care for as long as I can remember. 'Old' family; many well into their 50s when I was born in 1974.
It all comes down to decency and dignity at the end of the day.


----------



## lokie (Mar 5, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> All the best to your dad, @lokie.
> I've been involved in that sort of care for as long as I can remember. 'Old' family; many well into their 50s when I was born in 1974.
> It all comes down to decency and dignity at the end of the day.


I grew up going to visit relatives in the hospital and going to funerals.

I had the unique pleasure of knowing my great grandparents, my moms grandparents, all 4 of them and all of their children, my moms uncles and aunts along with a plethora of older cousins.

Some of my youngest memories are standing in front of a coffin with flowers all around.

There have been many years that went by since my last appearance at a funeral.
I guess I have reached the point in life where the people closest to me will be 
departing this rollercoaster ride called life.

I have recently found out that my first love, Lori, passed away. We were close friends from
the first grade and dated in high school for a short period.

I have recently found out that my ex wife passed away. I still liked her.

Someday it will be my turn to turn my toes up to the sun. I hope there will be someone
there for me if for no other reason than to remember that I lived and breathed. 

Thank you and all who have my dad in their thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 5, 2017)

lokie said:


> @Indacouch
> 
> You are too kind. Your recent offer to blow up my tree and now
> this offer to take care of dr. *D*. My faith in humanity has been partially
> ...


I've never been more grateful for pics being up in my whole life ...TY Lokie 


Best wishes to you,your dad and family my friend.

Anytime you need a dumb joke,explosives or a contract on Dr.D ...I'm here for you pal 

I would add great weed and goodies to that line up .....but I know you have that covered


----------



## lokie (Mar 5, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I've never been more grateful for pics being up in my whole life ...TY Lokie
> 
> 
> Best wishes to you,your dad and family my friend.
> ...


One can never have too much weed!


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 6, 2017)

So I smoked some northern lights and a lil oil with my sis ....it was delicious as usual .....but I just wanted to give a shout out to costco ....they make these angus cheeseburgers that you can nuke in 4 minutes.... that are fucking delicious .....they look disgusting/bland ....but they're fucking great ......I must admit I crave them when I'm high usually and that may have something to do with how delicious they are .....k that's all ....

Good night guys/gals ....hope you all have a good evening and il be around in the morning after I take little Inda to school .......until then


PENIS!!!! and good night .....


(((Burns fingers trying to handle freshly nuked burger)))
While walking through the house in his underwear bumping into everything possible ....stoned AF 


Just a visual for y'all 

K bye


----------



## 420God (Mar 6, 2017)

I canceled my order of the Firestick since it's on back order and went with something called an Infinity Box, my brother in law told me about it last night. It costs a bit more than the firestick but from what he told me this thing can do anything and I don't have to worry about Amazon updating my shit and deleting apps they don't care for.

Here's an intro vid for it.


----------



## april (Mar 6, 2017)

I haven't locked my mil in the pantry yet so I deserve a big fucking gold star!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 6, 2017)

I think my coccyx is broken  

:'( 

Maybe extremly bruised but pooping hurts a bundle

LoL


----------



## 420God (Mar 6, 2017)

@srh88 found one that works I think.


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 6, 2017)

Baby bella/brown butter-based bechamel (say three times fast?) & roasted chicken:





Was craving both, just need to decide which direction to go in...


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2017)

lokie said:


> One can never have too much weed!


Lokie that is a GREAT pic of @Bob Zmuda where did you get it?


----------



## lokie (Mar 6, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Lokie that is a GREAT pic of @Bob Zmuda where did you get it?


I got it from some hobo I met at the train station.

Cost me a pack of cigs and a hand job.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2017)

lokie said:


> I got it from some hobo I met at the train station.
> 
> Cost me a pack of cigs and a hand job.


 Was the hand job a good one?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2017)

lokie said:


> I got it from some hobo I met at the train station.
> 
> Cost me a pack of cigs and a hand job.


LOL what a bargain! You know how to hustle!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 6, 2017)

Today I took a bunch of pics of <3 because she was looking fab. 

I gave money to go pick up drinks/lunch and well system. I am pretty hungry and excited huehuehue


----------



## lokie (Mar 6, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Was the hand job a good one?


I'm sure it was.

When I asked her to do it for me my wife said "this better be worth it."

What? You thought I was gonna do it?


----------



## srh88 (Mar 6, 2017)

Concrete's down on the patio. Awesome driver dropped it off. He did a real good job so I gave him a tip. Then I got the stone dropped off for the patio and the coping on the walls. $3564 in blue stone.. the home owner for this job is going all out lol


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Concrete's down on the patio. Awesome driver dropped it off. He did a real good job so I gave him a tip. Then I got the stone dropped off for the patio and the coping on the walls. $3564 in blue stone.. the home owner for this job is going all out lol View attachment 3900884 View attachment 3900885 View attachment 3900886 View attachment 3900887


 gotta have the green to lay the blue


----------



## srh88 (Mar 6, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> gotta have the green to lay the blue


Pretty much lol.. you can get imported stuff for way cheaper but it's no where near as nice


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 6, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Concrete's down on the patio. Awesome driver dropped it off. He did a real good job so I gave him a tip. Then I got the stone dropped off for the patio and the coping on the walls. $3564 in blue stone.. the home owner for this job is going all out lol View attachment 3900884 View attachment 3900885 View attachment 3900886 View attachment 3900887


Killin it bud!

keep updating, would love to see the final.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 6, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Killin it bud!
> 
> keep updating, would love to see the final.


It'll be a few days. Let the concrete cure a bit before I start laying the stone. Also pretty booked up with plumbing for a little bit


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2017)

srh88 said:


> It'll be a few days. Let the concrete cure a bit before I start laying the stone. Also pretty booked up with plumbing for a little bit


You either needs clones (of you), or crews you supervise! That is some beautiful stone.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 6, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Concrete's down on the patio. Awesome driver dropped it off. He did a real good job so I gave him a tip. Then I got the stone dropped off for the patio and the coping on the walls. $3564 in blue stone.. the home owner for this job is going all out lol View attachment 3900884 View attachment 3900885 View attachment 3900886 View attachment 3900887


You said tip job ....hehe


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 6, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> You either needs clones (of you), or crews you supervise! That is some beautiful stone.


Yes! didnt we say that at the same time the other night when SRH was passed the FUCK out? 

"This guy needs to supervise a crew of minions some day!"


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yes! didnt we say that at the same time the other night when SRH was passed the FUCK out?
> 
> "This guy needs to supervise a crew of minions some day!"


He really does, plus he needs to teach people those skills!


----------



## srh88 (Mar 6, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> You either needs clones (of you), or crews you supervise! That is some beautiful stone.


Lol it's really just a hobby I'm getting paid for. I love building, and stone is a lot of fun to work with and my work should out last my life time which I think is really cool


----------



## srh88 (Mar 6, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yes! didnt we say that at the same time the other night when SRH was passed the FUCK out?
> 
> "This guy needs to supervise a crew of minions some day!"


A group of me blacked out drunk could definitely take over the world


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2017)

srh88 said:


> A group of me blacked out drunk could definitely take over the world


I would not bet against you!


----------



## srh88 (Mar 6, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I would not bet against you!


Maybe not the world.. but a domino's pizza place or somewhere with sandwiches for sure


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Maybe not the world.. but a domino's pizza place or somewhere with sandwiches for sure


Cheese steak..


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 6, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL what a bargain! You know how to hustle!


Age and experience, age and experience


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Lol it's really just a hobby I'm getting paid for. I love building, and stone is a lot of fun to work with and my work should out last my life time which I think is really cool


 I gotta say ... for a hobby you do really fine even concrete work.

Ok time for me to take a stuffed buzzed nap


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Age and experience, age and experience


Amen, that is why the Brisket is being put into the brine today leaving time for a 24 hour soak the day before 3/17. I finally accepted that you can't brine in 3 days.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I gotta say ... for a hobby you do really fine even concrete work.
> 
> Ok time for me to take a stuffed buzzed nap


Yeah and I took some Benadryl (everything is blooming down here) and now I need to walk but the mind screams NAP


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah and I took some Benadryl (everything is blooming down here) and now I need to walk but the mind screams NAP


 heed the mind LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Amen, that is why the Brisket is being put into the brine today leaving time for a 24 hour soak the day before 3/17. I finally accepted that you can't brine in 3 days.


You can ... if they are not consecutive
(I don't know why but to me that is funny)


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> heed the mind LOL


----------



## srh88 (Mar 6, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I gotta say ... for a hobby you do really fine even concrete work.
> 
> Ok time for me to take a stuffed buzzed nap


The guy who dropped it off had it mixed perfectly. Was pretty surprised. Most concrete drivers don't care and drop off slop lol. Before I scratched it up it looked like a sheet of glass. Gotta scratch it up though for flat work so the mortar grabs better


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2017)

curious2garden said:


>


----------



## Steve French (Mar 6, 2017)

Went to the big city on a costco run among other things.

 
For the essentials.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 7, 2017)

My homie tied me some flies the other day. 

I just realized he cut the foam into the shape of a penis.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 7, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3901403
> My homie tied me some flies the other day.
> 
> I just realized he cut the foam into the shape of a penis.


Ahhh that is just so sweet!


----------



## .nobody. (Mar 7, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> @cannabineer @curious2garden @.nobody. View attachment 3900112


I was honestly expecting that you had tagged me again for the 7th? or 8th? time, I lost count, to tell me how much me liking your posts doesn't bother you. I was surprised.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 7, 2017)

.nobody. said:


> I lost count, to tell me how much me liking your posts doesn't bother you. I was surprised.


It was the fourth time actually. You spent how long liking 5o + of my posts yesterday? After the first 100+ likes from you, ya kinda conditioned me from giving a fuk, No?


----------



## .nobody. (Mar 7, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> It was the fourth time actually. You spent how long liking 5o + of my posts yesterday? After the first 100+ likes from you, ya kinda conditioned me from giving a fuk, No?


Oh, so you don't give a fuk but you tagged me? I wasn't sure how that worked.


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 7, 2017)

.nobody. said:


> Oh, so you don't give a fuk but you tagged me? I wasn't sure how that worked.


 For a cock who created a fake account to hide behind and be a ninny, you have me awestruck! 

Please keep stalking me. 

I'll somehow manage to take a dump right here ea time you have one of your liking-tirades. That's why I tagged you


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 7, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3901403
> My homie tied me some flies the other day.
> 
> I just realized he cut the foam into the shape of a penis.


Olive Wolly Bugger - my go to when the bite is off for Bow's, Browns & Cutt's.


----------



## lokie (Mar 7, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> It was the fourth time actually. You spent how long liking 5o + of my posts yesterday? After the first 100+ likes from you, ya kinda conditioned me from *giving a fuk*, No?


No matter. Your antics will live on in infamy and in turpitude for eternity, for all
to view and determine for themselves.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 7, 2017)

lokie said:


> No matter. Your antics will live on in infamy and in turpitude for eternity, for all
> to view and determine for themselves.


 He is pickled in his own moral turpentine. 

Plus rep, lokie.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 7, 2017)

LOL


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 7, 2017)

Been working on garage ceiling again after electrician buddy put in 4" round electrical outlet in old light box. I have located a 5.25" outlet cover on line. I also made a frame to cover the hole using a normal shaped outlet cover, still deciding.
 

The back is a different pattern from what I did in front of garage. I tore out the old ceiling in front to run new electric line into grow room. In back, I just basically went over old ceiling. Framed the joists, inserted foam board insulation, covered with luwan, and went over new frame with stained trim. You can't see the pattern from the door, the I beam blocks view until you walk back. Busier ceiling in back over my work bench area. Seems fitting.


Also, measured and cut out new grow room ceiling out of leftover luwan. The walls will be white, but ceiling above the lights doesn't matter much what color it is. Put a couple dots on big piece where the joist is so I know where to screw the eyehooks back in for lights. I don't raise and lower lights, I raise and lower the table in there.

Have to jig out a hole in bigger piece on the right tomorrow for exhaust flex hose. Jig tends to splinter edges of Iuwan, so I polyurethaned it hoping it won't splinter as much around hole.

Have to get some cheap white paneling for in grow room tomorrow, and some cheap plastic white edging trim.

No need to buy ornamental trim in a closet nobody is going to see but you guys. Lol.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 7, 2017)

this is essentially how I feel right now//


im losing my love, im losing my love, tonight.
voices telling me it aint gonna be alright.
cant a get handle, i cant get a grip on it.

tore out your heart and now you dont give a shit.
im losing my love, im losing my love, tonight.
voices telling me it aint gonna be alright.
cant a get handle, i cant get a grip on it.
tore out your heart and now you dont give a...
i cant make sense of it now.
why have i been left behind?
i dont deserve this...
well i do...
no i dont... nevermind.
hold on to memories and pray.
but life wont always go your way.
and now im running out of hope.
its getting harder just to cope.
cause im losing my mind, im losing my mind, tonight.
voices telling me it aint gonna be alright.
cant a get handle, i cant get a grip on it.
tore out my heart and now i dont give a shit.
im losing my mind, im losing my mind, tonight.
voices telling me it aint gonna be alright.
cant a get handle, i cant get a grip on it.
tore out my heart and now i dont give a
id like to take you out to lunch and tell you just how great you are
but now ive got this sickening hunch
you wont let me get that far
did you do this all for me, and then decide that we cant be
but ive been blinded in the dark
turn your light now so i can see
so i can see
im losing my love, im losing my love, tonight.
voices telling me it aint gonna be alright.
cant a get handle, i cant get a grip on it.
tore out your heart and now you dont give a shit.
im losing my mind, im losing my mind, tonight.
voices telling me it aint gonna be alright.
cant a get handle, i cant get a grip on it.
tore out my heart and now i dont give a
id like to take you out to lunch
id like to take you out to lunch
i cant get you out of my mind tonight
i want to hold you in our bed
telling each other we're alright
but ive got this feeling im losing my best friend
is this the end?
is this the end?
is this the end?
is this the end?
is this the end?
is this the.
i dont wanna be another love song
i dont wanna just get along
the love we've made is worth a fight
give us a chance to make it right
i dont wanna be another love song
i dont wanna just get along
the love we've made is worth a fight
give us a chance to make it right
is this the end
is this the end
is this the end
im losing my love im losing my love tonight






edit: for the last 3 days I have been making my emo friend smile, that was the best thing of 2017 so far. We joked about suicide pact together it was giggles all around. \

I hate myself for not being able to accept things how they are. 

oh well back to being sad and playing video games 

fapfapfap


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 7, 2017)

dangledo said:


> love me some jerkin'
> 
> had to make room for momma's milk in the deep freeze, so ive been making jerky from a few pounds of inner loin. third rip this week.
> 
> ...


Oh man! That looks like absolute perfection. Drooooooool.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 7, 2017)

Finished two apartments today and brought my bucket of broken deadbolts home with me that I had been accumulating at work. I've picked all the locks with my lock pick set except for one but I think the lock might be too damaged. I've got hooked on picking locks. 

I plan on getting a pin kit so I can practice re-keying these locks next.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 7, 2017)

Taco Tuesday in the Goodson house 
 
Salsa verde
 
Broiled up real nice 
 
Then blended up real nice 
 
I forgot to add some queso fresco but didn't notice till after I had already eaten one lol
 
Everything was killer. I don't normally add queso fresco to regular tacos but it needed to be used before it went bad. And I gotta admit, it wasn't too shabby at all.


----------



## dangledo (Mar 7, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Oh man! That looks like absolute perfection. Drooooooool.




thanks man, gets better every time. finally figured out the perfect teriyaki mix with a little bit of spice.

its been hard to put down so ive had to gift it out. 

my pup has been very obedient lately.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 7, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Taco Tuesday in the Goodson house
> View attachment 3901781
> Salsa verde
> View attachment 3901783
> ...


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 7, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Taco Tuesday in the Goodson house
> View attachment 3901781
> Salsa verde
> View attachment 3901783
> ...


Ohhhh, yeah. What's the meat?

A couple of the pics had me salivating.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 7, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Ohhhh, yeah. What's the meat?
> 
> A couple of the pics had me salivating.


Just regular ground beef. But as you know, nothing cooking wise is ever just "regular" with me lol I hooked it up with onions and bell peppers and my own seasonings.

The tacos had more layers than it looks like.

meat
sour cream
salsa
cheddar cheese
chopped cilantro
lettuce
tomatoes
queso fresco

In that order.


----------



## dangledo (Mar 7, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Just regular ground beef. But as you know, nothing cooking wise is every just "regular" with me lol I hooked it up with onions and bell peppers and my own seasonings.
> 
> The tacos had more layers than it looks like.
> 
> ...



those look absolutely amazing.... epitome of food porn. 

so much work to just be anhilated so quickly.

a pacifico in a frosty mug and id be in heaven


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 7, 2017)

dangledo said:


> those look absolutely amazing.... epitome of food porn.
> 
> so much work to just be anhilated so quickly.
> 
> a pacifico in a frosty mug and id be in heaven


I had a tall glass of beer with it! 

My shit beer, but it was in a glass. So between that and the paper plate I felt real fancy


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 7, 2017)

Cloned and began mainlining Chocolate Mint OG. Transplanted my Bodhi Silver Mountain x Mr. Nice Super Silver Haze backcross. Topped my Raspberry Diesel (which smells like straight sweet cherries.)


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 7, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Just regular ground beef. But as you know, nothing cooking wise is ever just "regular" with me lol I hooked it up with onions and bell peppers and my own seasonings.
> 
> The tacos had more layers than it looks like.
> 
> ...


I love it. I'm needing the taco trucks now.
(Thankfully they are on every block around here, and most of 'em have the *killer* stuff.)


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 7, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I had a tall glass of beer with it!
> 
> My shit beer, but it was in a glass. So between that and the paper plate I felt real fancy


The wife gets a lil crossed when I eat dinner off of a paper plate using disposable utensils during the week nights .....but with two lil boys to raise and the baby chunker fighting me for mommas titty ......dish duty falls on me ..........but a glass cup definitely ups the game .


Looks delicious by the way ,,as usual


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 7, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I had a tall glass of beer with it!
> 
> My shit beer, but it was in a glass. So between that and the paper plate I felt real fancy


mmmm Chinet and Goodsons™


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 7, 2017)

Gimmie those paper plates/cups all day. It's Modelo/domestic crap from the plastic cup and mucho graso tongue/tripe/pastor tacos from the trucks.

Can't wait for summer, plenty of FRESH ceviche in red cups, melon blends with Tajin, mayo/cheese/roasted corn, marzipan fruit, those orange crispy things, etc., all within the flea markets.....sooooo much gorging on mama-made stuffs.....


Spoiler


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 7, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I had a tall glass of beer with it!
> 
> My shit beer, but it was in a glass. So between that and the paper plate I felt real fancy


Keep telling the gf that our shit beer tastes better when she gets and opens them. If I could only get her to pour it in a glass.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 7, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Keep telling the gf that our shit beer tastes better when she gets and opens them. If I could only get her to pour it in a glass.


LOL
lemme know if it works


----------



## lokie (Mar 7, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> Finished two apartments today and brought my bucket of broken deadbolts home with me that I had been accumulating at work. I've picked all the locks with my lock pick set except for one but I think the lock might be too damaged. I've got hooked on picking locks.
> 
> I plan on getting a pin kit so I can practice re-keying these locks next.















Years ago, when I was a traveling gypsy, I bought these picks.
I thought I would learn to use them and help myself to whatever may be hiding behind doors numbered 1, 2, 3 ... and the soda machines at the hotels I would stay at.

I ordered them online and waited a week for them to be delivered.
I tried them on the doors in my home but never got one damn lock open.

Given I was clumsy and unsuccessful I figured that it would be better to just leave them at home.

I chickened out.





Surely I probably would have spent time bunking with bubba if I had put them in my suitcase.






They are still in the top drawer with miscellaneous other "bright ideas" that never 
got off the ground.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 7, 2017)

lokie said:


> Years ago, when I was a traveling gypsy, I bought these picks.
> I thought I would learn to use them and help myself to whatever may be hiding behind doors numbered 1, 2, 3 ... and the soda machines at the hotels I would stay at.
> 
> I ordered them online and waited a week for them to be delivered.
> ...


It's a very wierd skill to have ....and thankfully I'm not a thief .....because I have a very odd skill/knack for being able to pick locks with very little trouble .....I've even mastered combo locks for bikes etc etc ....those are easy .....but house/door knob locks I can defeat in an alarming amount of time ..........I should shut up now ....explosives,contract offers and now this .....oh and were on a pot forum .......I'm going to bed 

It's not what it seems mr FBI guy cruising around Riu forums .

I'm just a big goof with a collection of discarded marajuana roaches ......my posts are for entertainment purposes only .....except the stuff about reddan1981 that's all true


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 8, 2017)

So Inda just had a pretty exciting moment .....I smoked and went to bed rite after my last post ......well actually passed out on my recliner in the den with the tv going ..........wife even put a blanket on me at some point ......anyways ,,,I was literally in a deep sleep ,,,out for the night and was agressively woke by my wife shaking me saying (((BABE BABE ..WAKE UP WAKE UP THERES SOMEONE IN OUR YARD))) so after I slurred incoherent profanity and sexual nonsense ...I came to ,,,and realized the wife is in full panick and it's go time ..........so as I'm jumping up and grabbing the obvious ....let's just say there's three numbers in the name of this obvious thing I grabbed .......my wife is telling me there's someone in the backyard (((FOR SURE)) so I tell her to take herself and the little baby into my boys room and stay there ........so I start tweaker peaking out windows and blinds and can't see anything ......I have a big house with many additions and I literally have 3ft tall brick planters all the way around my property line with hedges and other plants flowers growing in them .....makes a nice 7 foot high barrier around my house including the hedges ......and I have gates that I shut and lock at night as well ....so very secluded and you would have to try to get into my property .......there's another 9 foot stone wall that leads up to my door/courtyard with a breezeway .....again very secluded ..........so I'm walking through the house checking and sure enough I hear some commotion .........and it's in the darkest hardest to get to place on my property ......so I shut my house alarm and tell my wife ,,if you hear the obvious call the police ........so I get all ready (((hearts racing))......go into my bathroom and I slowly unlock the window ........then with all the adrenaline flowing I slide the window open hit the spot light and yell (((what the fuck you doing motherfucker !!!))) .....and rite when I get the ER of motherfuckER out .......I see it's da POPO ......yes that's rite the fucking POPO ......thank God I didn't go outside like usual.....they were actually mostly understanding about my reaction .....they told me (((next time just call the police if I hear a noise/intruder))) .......lol .....then they explained they chased a stolen car and the people bailed and scattered near my house ........so it ended up not being the kind of intruder I thought ....and after it was all said and done ......my wife says .......((((babe I thought I heard a walkie talkie))).......I said ---those minor details are key babe ........as of now theyre still poking around my area .....I reset my house alarm and back to bed for me .....may have to burn another now to calm down ......GEEEEESH wtf ...


Check out my luck .....especially after my last post above this one several hours ago before bed ......can't make this shit up 


Good night again guys/gals 

---Inda


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 8, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> So Inda just had a pretty exciting moment .....I smoked and went to bed rite after my last post ......well actually passed out on my recliner in the den with the tv going ..........wife even put a blanket on me at some point ......anyways ,,,I was literally in a deep sleep ,,,out for the night and was agressively woke by my wife shaking me saying (((BABE BABE ..WAKE UP WAKE UP THERES SOMEONE IN OUR YARD))) so after I slurred incoherent profanity and sexual nonsense ...I came to ,,,and realized the wife is in full panick and it's go time ..........so as I'm jumping up and grabbing the obvious ....let's just say there's three numbers in the name of this obvious thing I grabbed .......my wife is telling me there's someone in the backyard (((FOR SURE)) so I tell her to take herself and the little baby into my boys room and stay there ........so I start tweaker peaking out windows and blinds and can't see anything ......I have a big house with many additions and I literally have 3ft tall brick planters all the way around my property line with hedges and other plants flowers growing in them .....makes a nice 7 foot high barrier around my house including the hedges ......and I have gates that I shut and lock at night as well ....so very secluded and you would have to try to get into my property .......there's another 9 foot stone wall that leads up to my door/courtyard with a breezeway .....again very secluded ..........so I'm walking through the house checking and sure enough I hear some commotion .........and it's in the darkest hardest to get to place on my property ......so I shut my house alarm and tell my wife ,,if you hear the obvious call the police ........so I get all ready (((hearts racing))......go into my bathroom and I slowly unlock the window ........then with all the adrenaline flowing I slide the window open hit the spot light and yell (((what the fuck you doing motherfucker !!!))) .....and rite when I get the ER of motherfuckER out .......I see it's da POPO ......yes that's rite the fucking POPO ......thank God I didn't go outside like usual.....they were actually mostly understanding about my reaction .....they told me (((next time just call the police if I hear a noise/intruder))) .......lol .....then they explained they chased a stolen car and the people bailed and scattered near my house ........so it ended up not being the kind of intruder I thought ....and after it was all said and done ......my wife says .......((((babe I thought I heard a walkie talkie))).......I said ---those minor details are key babe ........as of now theyre still poking around my area .....I reset my house alarm and back to bed for me .....may have to burn another now to calm down ......GEEEEESH wtf ...
> 
> 
> Check out my luck .....especially after my last post above this one several hours ago before bed ......can't make this shit up
> ...


LOL good nite


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 8, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL
> lemme know if it works


It won't.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 8, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> So Inda just had a pretty exciting moment .....I smoked and went to bed rite after my last post ......well actually passed out on my recliner in the den with the tv going ..........wife even put a blanket on me at some point ......anyways ,,,I was literally in a deep sleep ,,,out for the night and was agressively woke by my wife shaking me saying (((BABE BABE ..WAKE UP WAKE UP THERES SOMEONE IN OUR YARD))) so after I slurred incoherent profanity and sexual nonsense ...I came to ,,,and realized the wife is in full panick and it's go time ..........so as I'm jumping up and grabbing the obvious ....let's just say there's three numbers in the name of this obvious thing I grabbed .......my wife is telling me there's someone in the backyard (((FOR SURE)) so I tell her to take herself and the little baby into my boys room and stay there ........so I start tweaker peaking out windows and blinds and can't see anything ......I have a big house with many additions and I literally have 3ft tall brick planters all the way around my property line with hedges and other plants flowers growing in them .....makes a nice 7 foot high barrier around my house including the hedges ......and I have gates that I shut and lock at night as well ....so very secluded and you would have to try to get into my property .......there's another 9 foot stone wall that leads up to my door/courtyard with a breezeway .....again very secluded ..........so I'm walking through the house checking and sure enough I hear some commotion .........and it's in the darkest hardest to get to place on my property ......so I shut my house alarm and tell my wife ,,if you hear the obvious call the police ........so I get all ready (((hearts racing))......go into my bathroom and I slowly unlock the window ........then with all the adrenaline flowing I slide the window open hit the spot light and yell (((what the fuck you doing motherfucker !!!))) .....and rite when I get the ER of motherfuckER out .......I see it's da POPO ......yes that's rite the fucking POPO ......thank God I didn't go outside like usual.....they were actually mostly understanding about my reaction .....they told me (((next time just call the police if I hear a noise/intruder))) .......lol .....then they explained they chased a stolen car and the people bailed and scattered near my house ........so it ended up not being the kind of intruder I thought ....and after it was all said and done ......my wife says .......((((babe I thought I heard a walkie talkie))).......I said ---those minor details are key babe ........as of now theyre still poking around my area .....I reset my house alarm and back to bed for me .....may have to burn another now to calm down ......GEEEEESH wtf ...
> 
> 
> Check out my luck .....especially after my last post above this one several hours ago before bed ......can't make this shit up
> ...


good thing you didn't let Buttercup loose..


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 8, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> So Inda just had a pretty exciting moment .....I smoked and went to bed rite after my last post ......well actually passed out on my recliner in the den with the tv going ..........wife even put a blanket on me at some point ......anyways ,,,I was literally in a deep sleep ,,,out for the night and was agressively woke by my wife shaking me saying (((BABE BABE ..WAKE UP WAKE UP THERES SOMEONE IN OUR YARD))) so after I slurred incoherent profanity and sexual nonsense ...I came to ,,,and realized the wife is in full panick and it's go time ..........so as I'm jumping up and grabbing the obvious ...*.let's just say there's three numbers in the name of this obvious thing I grabbed* .......my wife is telling me there's someone in the backyard (((FOR SURE)) so I tell her to take herself and the little baby into my boys room and stay there ........so I start tweaker peaking out windows and blinds and can't see anything ......I have a big house with many additions and I literally have 3ft tall brick planters all the way around my property line with hedges and other plants flowers growing in them .....makes a nice 7 foot high barrier around my house including the hedges ......and I have gates that I shut and lock at night as well ....so very secluded and you would have to try to get into my property .......there's another 9 foot stone wall that leads up to my door/courtyard with a breezeway .....again very secluded ..........so I'm walking through the house checking and sure enough I hear some commotion .........and it's in the darkest hardest to get to place on my property ......so I shut my house alarm and tell my wife ,,if you hear the obvious call the police ........so I get all ready (((hearts racing))......go into my bathroom and I slowly unlock the window ........then with all the adrenaline flowing I slide the window open hit the spot light and yell (((what the fuck you doing motherfucker !!!))) .....and rite when I get the ER of motherfuckER out .......I see it's da POPO ......yes that's rite the fucking POPO ......thank God I didn't go outside like usual.....they were actually mostly understanding about my reaction .....they told me (((next time just call the police if I hear a noise/intruder))) .......lol .....then they explained they chased a stolen car and the people bailed and scattered near my house ........so it ended up not being the kind of intruder I thought ....and after it was all said and done ......my wife says .......((((babe I thought I heard a walkie talkie))).......I said ---those minor details are key babe ........as of now theyre still poking around my area .....I reset my house alarm and back to bed for me .....may have to burn another now to calm down ......GEEEEESH wtf ...
> 
> 
> Check out my luck .....especially after my last post above this one several hours ago before bed ......can't make this shit up
> ...


870


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2017)

I did not accomplish posting in time on budman's thread. Dang.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> 870


or 500 if you like Mossies


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 8, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I did not accomplish posting in time on budman's thread. Dang.


Better go kill yourself..


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 8, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> 870





cannabineer said:


> or 500 if you like Mossies


You two are way outta line .....I say my friend with 3 numbers and you automatically get all trigger happy on me ...

I obviously meant my phone with 911 ready on speed dial ......



Gotta sneeze 

((AAAA..chewwaS&W357snubby))

Excuse me ,,,allergies have been bad while on Riu lately .


----------



## danbridge (Mar 8, 2017)

420God said:


> What did you do today that you're proud of? Something at work, home, school, personal achievement, etc...
> 
> 
> Today I had gravel dropped off and I put in a new driveway. It was a lot of work but I got it done quicker than I thought I would.


I masterbated to porn and then I logged onto RIU


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 8, 2017)

danbridge said:


> I masterbated to porn and then I logged onto RIU


I also just seen your post in the thread about the guy wondering if he should leave his crazy GF ....

You said you left your wife/girlfriend of 25 years and are now free to be you .....


So I absolutely believe your above post .....masturbation and Riu .....let freedom ring


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> You two are way outta line .....I say my friend with 3 numbers and you automatically get all trigger happy on me ...
> 
> I obviously meant my phone with 911 ready on speed dial ......
> 
> ...


 Next time, use a 911 magnum


----------



## danbridge (Mar 8, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I also just seen your post in the thread about the guy wondering if he should leave his crazy GF ....
> 
> You said you left your wife/girlfriend of 25 years and are now free to be you .....
> 
> ...


You know what i love best about porn? When you are finished, you click a button and the bitch is GONE!


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 8, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Next time, use a 911 magnum


  
Il keep that in mind .......


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3902062 View attachment 3902063
> Il keep that in mind .......


lol love the German bicycle horn


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 8, 2017)

The real King Quad for the win.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 8, 2017)

@whitebb2727 

This is the little piece of wood I carved with my hunting knife ,,while waiting for deer on a hunt I told you about yesterday ,

It's what I use to poke the soil when planting my beans .....my lucky seed starter .....lol.....couldn't find the thread from yesterday ..


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 8, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The real King Quad for the win.
> 
> View attachment 3902088


Where's the brass catcher?


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 8, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Better go kill yourself..


Hopefully he'll make his way back to the politics section at some point....


----------



## Bareback (Mar 8, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Been working on garage ceiling again after electrician buddy put in 4" round electrical outlet in old light box. I have located a 5.25" outlet cover on line. I also made a frame to cover the hole using a normal shaped outlet cover, still deciding.
> View attachment 3901636 View attachment 3901637
> 
> The back is a different pattern from what I did in front of garage. I tore out the old ceiling in front to run new electric line into grow room. In back, I just basically went over old ceiling. Framed the joists, inserted foam board insulation, covered with luwan, and went over new frame with stained trim. You can't see the pattern from the door, the I beam blocks view until you walk back. Busier ceiling in back over my work bench area. Seems fitting.
> ...


They make a jig blade that cuts on the down stroke, I use them for counter tops


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 8, 2017)

I really need to accomplish more sleep. Was up until 4 am chatting about what animals each other would be, favourite songs, a mutual friend and by god I even managed to get a whole convo about boy problems which was pretty lulzy. 


I may have lost my mind about 9 days ago. 

Toodles


----------



## 420God (Mar 8, 2017)

Picked up and disposed of 21 deer so far today. My legs are burning from all the dragging.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 8, 2017)

420God said:


> Picked up and disposed of 21 deer so far today. My legs are burning from all the dragging.


Well quit dragging your feet and go pick up more deer. Jk, that's a shitload of deer. I'm sure you covered some miles today


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 8, 2017)

420God said:


> Picked up and disposed of 21 deer so far today. My legs are burning from all the dragging.


Would you please come Moose hunting with me this September?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 8, 2017)

@Bob Zmuda thanks for the idea!
 
 
It just came in today.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 8, 2017)

420God said:


> Picked up and disposed of 21 deer so far today. My legs are burning from all the dragging.


How'd you kill em 420.....anything interesting or the normal oopsy swerve .....

I think you've got the skill to figure out the exact speed/angle ...coupled with the rite tire tread to be able to strike an already dead deer to where it would load itself ......I've got faith in you buddy .........ya ,,you might make a mess or 2 testing my theory .....but if it works ......it's soda and pork skins without ever getting outta the truck all day ......

Your welcome


----------



## srh88 (Mar 8, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> How'd you kill em 420...


with precision


----------



## 420God (Mar 8, 2017)

I wish I could haul a catapult around instead of a trailer, my job would become so much funner.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 8, 2017)

@420God 

Do you just grab em by the bowling ball hole and sling em in the truck or does your truck have a lift ......


----------



## 420God (Mar 8, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> @420God
> 
> Do you just grab em by the bowling ball hole and sling em in the truck or does your truck have a lift ......


I drive a jetta tdi and pull a trailer, I average a couple hundred miles a day so it's better on gas and its pretty easy to load them in the trailer with a ramp.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 8, 2017)

I had to fucking trim all god dam day again. Have a new motor being put in my Silverado as we speak. Yeah i could have done it myself, but screw that shit


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 8, 2017)

http://rollitup.org/t/best-bud-trimming-scissors.934796/#post-13395432


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 8, 2017)

420God said:


> I drive a jetta tdi and pull a trailer, I average a couple hundred miles a day so it's better on gas and its pretty easy to load them in the trailer with a ramp.


Oh that's cool .....that would have been my last guess .....I figured a truck .....or a retired snow plow so you could gain an incredible amount of speed and just launch the bodies into the forest,,, or people's yards using the snow plow blade .....my buddy has a TDI ....he's had it forever


----------



## 420God (Mar 8, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Oh that's cool .....that would have been my last guess .....I figured a truck .....or a retired snow plow so you could gain an incredible amount of speed and just launch the bodies into the forest,,, or people's yards using the snow plow blade .....my buddy has a TDI ....he's had it forever


Yeah I'm on my second Jetta, 2014, my last one I retired at 370,000 miles, it was an 05'. I get around 60mpg on the freeway without the trailer, 45+ still with it. Trailer is a lot lower and easier, we tried with a truck but some of the deer aren't whole or really heavy so it sucked getting rotten shit all over you trying to load it.


----------



## 420God (Mar 8, 2017)

Here's a pic of my setup I posted in another thread.~~~> https://www.rollitup.org/t/picture-of-yourself-thread.42351/page-1392#post-12089522


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 8, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> @Bob Zmuda thanks for the idea!
> View attachment 3902324
> View attachment 3902325
> It just came in today.


Fuck yeah homie! We gonna have fun with these on TC. 

"Alright, slam your beer and hit the bowl when you're done. Aaaaaaand GO!"


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 8, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Fuck yeah homie! We gonna have fun with these on TC.
> 
> "Alright, slam your beer and hit the bowl when you're done. Aaaaaaand GO!"


oh yea im down!


midweek tc session?


----------



## srh88 (Mar 8, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> oh yea im down!
> 
> 
> midweek tc session?


im off friday if you wanna get one in tomorrow night. 












































penis


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 8, 2017)

srh88 said:


> im off friday if you wanna get one in tomorrow night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You said... get in penis ....hehe


----------



## neosapien (Mar 8, 2017)

I accomplished leaving Disney World and clearing security at MCO airport. We got an hour to kill at the gate. Not much to do here. Can't smoke or vape to boot. Fuck.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 8, 2017)

Also kind of a biggie...haven't smoked weed in 16 days. Pretty sure I'm going to quit for good. These last 2+ weeks have given me a clarity I haven't had in awhile. I don't like it. Yep I'm gonna quit quitting for good. Freaking out!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I accomplished leaving Disney World and clearing security at MCO airport. We got an hour to kill at the gate. Not much to do here. Can't smoke or vape to boot. Fuck.


Gotta get those Secret Asian Man vape boots!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Gotta get those Secret Asian Man vape boots!


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 8, 2017)

So I I had a patient/friend stop by for a sack of goodies and since I had my shit out already I decided to smoke a lil more before bed and final trim a bag while watching tv in my shop ..........so I come inside to wash up and get ready for bed and see this 
Lmfao ......I almost went to quick stop to grab a pack of smokes but decided not to ......trim on the shirt ((not so bad)) nuggs in the goat ......

No officer I don't have any weed ...

I lmao when i seen that in the mirror after washing my hands ......

Good night guys and gals


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 9, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> @whitebb2727
> 
> This is the little piece of wood I carved with my hunting knife ,,while waiting for deer on a hunt I told you about yesterday ,
> 
> It's what I use to poke the soil when planting my beans .....my lucky seed starter .....lol.....couldn't find the thread from yesterday ..View attachment 3902089


That's cool.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 9, 2017)

What's up peeps.

So we ate dinner at a place we hadn't eaten at before, pretty good but I wouldn't get this burger again.. a little to much to deal with.

Mac daddy
 

But these are a must.

 

^^ topped with pulled pork and cole slaw, bacon, cheese and japs and thousand island.. yummm


 
May be the best part ^^


----------



## lokie (Mar 9, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> So I I had a patient/friend stop by for a sack of goodies and since I had my shit out already I decided to smoke a lil more before bed and final trim a bag while watching tv in my shop ..........so I come inside to wash up and get ready for bed and see this View attachment 3902535
> Lmfao ......I almost went to quick stop to grab a pack of smokes but decided not to ......trim on the shirt ((not so bad)) nuggs in the goat ......
> 
> No officer I don't have any weed ...
> ...


LOL


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 9, 2017)

I woked up..


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 9, 2017)

I like to think I convinced him to come back this morning. 

Hell yeah. I am super happy now


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 9, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I like to think I convinced him to come back this morning.
> 
> Hell yeah. I am super happy now



You did, I didn't fight it to bad though.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 9, 2017)

Eltomcat said:


> You did, I didn't fight it to bad though.


D'awwwww 

Bring your naked self here for a hug. 

Ewwwww


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 9, 2017)

I accomplished almost finishing the assembly of a new cage for my Macaws. Today I have to finish putting up the nest box. Why is it there are always three trips to the hardware store for fixes before any project is finished? I'll take pics when I get them in their new home. 

I am hoping for babies in the spring.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 9, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I accomplished almost finishing the assembly of a new cage for my Macaws. Today I have to finish putting up the nest box. Why is it there are always three trips to the hardware store for fixes before any project is finished? I'll take pics when I get them in their new home.
> 
> I am hoping for babies in the spring.


So women make the ((3 trip)) mistake as well .....I'm with you on that .....i either forget a part or spend more time looking for a tool than the project actually takes ......can't wait to see your birds


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 9, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> So women make the ((3 trip)) mistake as well .....I'm with you on that .....i either forget a part or spend more time looking for a tool than the project actually takes ......can't wait to see your birds


Well I can't speak for other women but I do. I usually get a foot stuck ogling the BBQ aisle, the garden center and dreaming of shit I can make in the hardware section. I'm like a raven when it sees shiny objects. They all have so much potential possibility.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 9, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> What's up peeps.
> 
> So we ate dinner at a place we hadn't eaten at before, pretty good but I wouldn't get this burger again.. a little to much to deal with.
> 
> ...


You did not mention the name of this place! It looks amazing (amazingly unhealthy but oh so delish).


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 9, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> You did not mention the name of this place! It looks amazing (amazingly unhealthy but oh so delish).


It's called the Red Moose.. you can see my daughters coloring in one of the pics, she called it a reindeer, I said it was a moose she said no it's a reindeer.. lol


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 9, 2017)

Did a bunch of coke and didn't go to class, l came into work late and am eating lunch fucking off.. The bar is real low today I could surprise myself and accomplish something later though who knows


I think I'm going to stop drinking and doing drugs for a little bit (start with a very little)


----------



## neosapien (Mar 9, 2017)

I smoked weed for the first time in 16 days. Initiating the first stage of do nothing but fuck off and sleep for a week.


----------



## 420God (Mar 9, 2017)

Pebbles just hatched her first chick!







The wife is so pissed she's still in the house.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 9, 2017)

420God said:


> Pebbles just hatched her first chick!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot about your bird dude .....that's awesome .....I have a lil pet dove myself .......I actually had a whole Avery full of dove ,quail ,and a pair of pheasant .....but disease came through and wiped em out .....I was bummed to say the least ...the dove and quail were raising each year and everything ((bummer))

Now my Avery is just overgrown and empty .......BUT!!.....my boys are getting older and it's very secure with a locking door ..lol


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 9, 2017)

420God said:


> Pebbles just hatched her first chick!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG the baby is soooo cute!! 



Indacouch said:


> I forgot about your bird dude .....that's awesome .....I have a lil pet dove myself .......I actually had a whole Avery full of dove ,quail ,and a pair of pheasant .....but disease came through and wiped em out .....I was bummed to say the least ...the dove and quail were raising each year and everything ((bummer))
> 
> Now my Avery is just overgrown and empty .......BUT!!.....my boys are getting older and it's very secure with a locking door ..lol


The better to keep them safe with


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2017)

420God said:


> Pebbles just hatched her first chick!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 420God (Mar 9, 2017)

I think I'm gonna have to build them something outside, having the one in the house is bad enough. She still has another egg to hatch yet.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 9, 2017)

420God said:


> I think I'm gonna have to build them something outside, having the one in the house is bad enough. She still has another egg to hatch yet.


Tell your wife INDA said birds are cool .....actually don't ......angry wife's are dangerous .....your on your own


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2017)

420God said:


> I think I'm gonna have to build them something outside, having the one in the house is bad enough. She still has another egg to hatch yet.


They can talk (sort of) you know ... origin of pigeon English


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 9, 2017)

420God said:


> Pebbles just hatched her first chick!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who knocked up Pebbles? In the house?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 9, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Who knocked up Pebbles? In the house?


LoL


----------



## 420God (Mar 9, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Who knocked up Pebbles? In the house?


I take her out with me during the day when I take care of the animals, or she asks to be let out. I think it was a wild one, she won't let Rocky near her.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 9, 2017)

420God said:


> I take her out with me during the day when I take care of the animals, or she asks to be let out. I think it was a wild one, she won't let Rocky near her.


Poor Rocky, she's a tease then; prolly says you aren't a man and shit.


----------



## 420God (Mar 9, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Poor Rocky, she's a tease then; prolly says you aren't a man and shit.


I think they might be siblings from different hatchings. 

I took Rocky for his first car ride today, I don't think he cared for it. For the first part of the ride he was excited but the second half he hid behind my head in my hood.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 9, 2017)

and shit? lol


----------



## 420God (Mar 9, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> and shit? lol


It was only an hour ride and he had time when I stopped. He doesn't go when he's on me. Can't say the same for Pebbles, I think she tries.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 9, 2017)

420God said:


> It was only an hour ride and he had time when I stopped. He doesn't go when he's on me. Can't say the same for Pebbles, I think she tries.


When I had my doves they originall came from a tomatoe canary my dad worked at his whole life ....he was a welder/palletizer/depalletizer mechanic .......anyways the company would go around knocking nests out of the rafters during there start ups ....obviously they would miss a few nests and when they did find em they'd just kill the little ones .....long story short I'd get the little ones and hand raise them myself ....I enjoyed working with them ....once I accumumilated a bunch and they were breeding ,,,I built an Avery 60 ft long 12 ft high and 15 feet tall out back .....I built boxes and added benches so I could go out and enjoy them in the evenings ......but like I mentioned earlier ....disease killed em a few years back .......I also got a stray cat from the same place they were guna take to the pound .......still have him and he's my little buddy ....he's quite old actually and it may seem/sound weird but raising him from a little wild demon cat was very therapeutic and saved me from lots of drugs and even worse IMO .......I lost my mom young and she was my best friend .....went down a dark life doesn't matter anymore road after losing her to an anuerism suddenly ........my dad brought that cat home and because he was such a little demon ....I took interest and raised him up ......between him and rehab saved my life IMO ........he's strange though ...just like me lol 
Always wondered where my ciggs on the porch were going ^^^^^look close at the pic and (((mystery solved))) lol


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 10, 2017)

My wife and I have hand-reared dozens of lovebirds, we had several pairs of normal peachface and peachface mutations including a pair that produced a line of clear pied cinnamon variants which were absolutely stunning. It was also a sex-linked mutation, so we could determine the birds' gender almost immediately- all the females carried the cinnamon gene and had light-colored beaks and toenails, whereas the males had dark beaks and toenails, but carried the cinnamon gene and would produce cinnamon females if paired with a normal female.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 10, 2017)

Finished the program yesterday, got my certificate. Smoked a little too much this morning and caught myself staring off almost spilling coffee on myself. 

Switched the music up, and still haven't had a smoke. I feel so empty inside right now. Oh my kitty has been laying across the top of the couch wigh her head and front paws onto the rad behind for the warmth. Can you say adorable?? 

Off to the coffee shop to meet someone then Zelda all day. I may get intoxicated


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> When I had my doves they originall came from a tomatoe canary my dad worked at his whole life ....he was a welder/palletizer/depalletizer mechanic .......anyways the company would go around knocking nests out of the rafters during there start ups ....obviously they would miss a few nests and when they did find em they'd just kill the little ones .....long story short I'd get the little ones and hand raise them myself ....I enjoyed working with them ....once I accumumilated a bunch and they were breeding ,,,I built an Avery 60 ft long 12 ft high and 15 feet tall out back .....I built boxes and added benches so I could go out and enjoy them in the evenings ......but like I mentioned earlier ....disease killed em a few years back .......I also got a stray cat from the same place they were guna take to the pound .......still have him and he's my little buddy ....he's quite old actually and it may seem/sound weird but raising him from a little wild demon cat was very therapeutic and saved me from lots of drugs and even worse IMO .......I lost my mom young and she was my best friend .....went down a dark life doesn't matter anymore road after losing her to an anuerism suddenly ........my dad brought that cat home and because he was such a little demon ....I took interest and raised him up ......between him and rehab saved my life IMO ........he's strange though ...just like me lol View attachment 3903172
> Always wondered where my ciggs on the porch were going ^^^^^look close at the pic and (((mystery solved))) lol


 Is that the cannery in Oakdale? Every summer my ex would drive the kids past the outdoor canning line. It became a sort of family tradition. Now I ask Boy "wanna see the cans?" and he says NO, lol


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 10, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Is that the cannery in Oakdale? Every summer my ex would drive the kids past the outdoor canning line. It became a sort of family tradition. Now I ask Boy "wanna see the cans?" and he says NO, lol


No , Stanislaus foods in modesto ....they make all the sauce for places like Olive Garden .......spaghetti night at my house is fucking righteous


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 10, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> No , Stanislaus foods in modesto ....they make all the sauce for places like Olive Garden .......spaghetti night at my house is fucking righteous


Make note, swing by Inda's on a spaghetti night. Let him know I'm coming so he removes the stealth blocks.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> No , Stanislaus foods in modesto ....they make all the sauce for places like Olive Garden .......spaghetti night at my house is fucking righteous


Whoa we lived in Modesto for a year and never heard of it! It's like, I lived much of my life an hour from NYC and went touristing, like, once ...


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 10, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> My wife and I have hand-reared dozens of lovebirds, we had several pairs of normal peachface and peachface mutations including a pair that produced a line of clear pied cinnamon variants which were absolutely stunning. It was also a sex-linked mutation, so we could determine the birds' gender almost immediately- all the females carried the cinnamon gene and had light-colored beaks and toenails, whereas the males had dark beaks and toenails, but carried the cinnamon gene and would produce cinnamon females if paired with a normal female.


Ahhhh I had a pair of peach face lovebirds and I used to hand raise their progeny. I only have large birds now. I miss how sweet the lovebirds were.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 10, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Make note, swing by Inda's on a spaghetti night. Let him know I'm coming so he removes the stealth blocks.


Lmao


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 10, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhhh I had a pair of peach face lovebirds and I used to hand raise their progeny. I only have large birds now. I miss how sweet the lovebirds were.


My Mother gave my Dad a Yellow fronted Amazon for their 10th anniversary. That bird adored my father but was a demon to anyone else. He had that bird for over 40 years and when he passed away my brother became the inheritor of Sinbad but then he turned into the devil on him too so we had to "re-home" him to a couple that had half a dozen birds (and somehow he tamed down for them).
That fker was MEAN!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 10, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My Mother gave my Dad a Yellow fronted Amazon for their 10th anniversary. That bird adored my father but was a demon to anyone else. He had that bird for over 40 years and when he passed away my brother became the inheritor of Sinbad but then he turned into the devil on him too so we had to "re-home" him to a couple that had half a dozen birds (and somehow he tamed down for them).
> That fker was MEAN!


They really can be. I have to be very careful with these guys they crack brazil nuts with their beaks. They can take a finger off you, in my case they could fracture my ulna/radius. But I just put the nest box up. I am hoping for babies in the spring.


Interesting the female, in the foreground, loves my husband and hates me with a passion. The male is a bit more reticent and though I hand fed him from an egg he's hesitant with me now. For scale that cage is about 10' long and about 5' wide. The rest of their toys and crap needs moved in but I'm done in from putting that massive, heavy thing together.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 10, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> They really can be. I have to be very careful with these guys they crack brazil nuts with their beaks. They can take a finger off you, in my case they could fracture my ulna/radius. But I just put the nest box up. I am hoping for babies in the spring.
> View attachment 3903363
> 
> Interesting the female, in the foreground, loves my husband and hates me with a passion. The male is a bit more reticent and though I hand fed him from an egg he's hesitant with me now.


My mom had some kind of large bird.... ((lol)) that helps I'm sure to identify it .......it was green and it was possessed by satan himself @GreatwhiteNorth I feel your pain .....it loved mom and never did any shady shit to her at all .......I tried multiple times to hold/touch that fucking bird ....every attempt ended the same ......bird latched onto my hand full force.... with me waving my hand like it was on fire ...with a rather large green bird attached to it .......and that bird would fucking bait my ass into the attack .....act all sweet and flick it's little tongue/make cute bird noises while winking at me .....but as soon as I was in striking range ......BAM ((SATAN))

Those birds are gorgeous Annie ....very cool


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 10, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> They really can be. I have to be very careful with these guys they crack brazil nuts with their beaks. They can take a finger off you, in my case they could fracture my ulna/radius. But I just put the nest box up. I am hoping for babies in the spring.
> View attachment 3903363
> 
> Interesting the female, in the foreground, loves my husband and hates me with a passion. The male is a bit more reticent and though I hand fed him from an egg he's hesitant with me now. For scale that cage is about 10' long and about 5' wide. The rest of their toys and crap needs moved in but I'm done in from putting that massive, heavy thing together.


Beautiful Hyacinth's - while in Costa Rica we saw wild Lapas daily - quite the raucous and colorful bird.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 10, 2017)

I finally remembered to stop and take the pic this morning after 2 weeks (accomplishment). Explanation follows the pic

The dude has that irrigation valve (front center) dressed up in a lil ghillie suit like a sniper or mortar man, actually all the valves that way


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 10, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I finally remembered to stop and take the pic this morning after 2 weeks (accomplishment). Explanation follows the pic
> View attachment 3903415
> The dude has that irrigation valve (front center) dressed up in a lil ghillie suit like a sniper or mortar man, actually all the valves that way


So, it's no longer Kansas. Used to be used to just scare the birds! lol


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 10, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> So, it's no longer Kansas. Used to be used to just scare the birds! lol


That looks like Estrella Rd. Out by the airport. Love that area with massive oaks, I used it as a diversionary/short cut between Monterey and LA.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 10, 2017)

Out grocery shopping for everything we need and or ever have had apparently. Tried to kill myself several times today. Pretty unsuccessful on that accomplishment so far.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 10, 2017)

I moved a snowblower to garage last night because they said up to 5" of snow overnight. 

Woke up early and could see snow covering trees out the window. Fuck.

Then, I went to driveway and...
No snow!

The 50's and 60's for the last week, and the slow falling of the snow made it melt on driveway and sidewalks while the grass has 4".

Sometimes, shit just works out.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 10, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I moved a snowblower to garage last night because they said up to 5" of snow overnight.
> 
> Woke up early and could see snow covering trees out the window. Fuck.
> 
> ...


Same.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 10, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> That looks like Estrella Rd. Out by the airport. Love that area with massive oaks, I used it as a diversionary/short cut between Monterey and LA.


Further south east of Paso


----------



## neosapien (Mar 10, 2017)

My adventure continues. At the Oriental Market. Yep that's what it's called. I'm staying in the car. I just texted my wife to get me some of the mixed fruit drinks. Then realized her phone is next to me charging. When I heard her text ding. Probably just gonna give up on today.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 10, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I moved a snowblower to garage last night because they said up to 5" of snow overnight.
> 
> Woke up early and could see snow covering trees out the window. Fuck.
> 
> ...





neosapien said:


> Same.


It was over 70 degrees here yesterday


----------



## neosapien (Mar 10, 2017)

srh88 said:


> It was over 70 degrees here yesterday
> View attachment 3903498


It was 84f in Disneyworld when we left lol.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 10, 2017)

srh88 said:


> It was over 70 degrees here yesterday
> View attachment 3903498


Aren't you guys going to have a massive freeze front coming in this weekend? Like all the way down to virginia. I believe that is GWN saying "howdy"


----------



## srh88 (Mar 10, 2017)

neosapien said:


> It was 84f in Disneyworld when we left lol.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 10, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Aren't you guys going to have a massive freeze front coming in this weekend? Like all the way down to virginia


i dont know lol.. its only supposed to drop down to like 18 i think tonight then it slowly warms up again


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 10, 2017)

neosapien said:


> It was 84f in Disneyworld when we left lol.


Yeah, my daughter was there for school for a couple years.

Said it gets old especially in summer with big ass bugs and snakes crawling around.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 10, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yeah, my daughter was there for school for a couple years.
> 
> Said it gets old especially in summer with big ass bugs and snakes crawling around.


Definitely gets old..


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 10, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yeah, my daughter was there for school for a couple years.
> 
> Said it gets old especially in summer with big ass bugs and snakes crawling around.


I do dislike mosquito's in January and I admit the Mojave Green's are pretty nastily aggressive but the 10% humidity is heaven. I definitely prefer the Mojave to Florida.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 10, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yeah, my daughter was there for school for a couple years.
> 
> Said it gets old especially in summer with big ass bugs and snakes crawling around.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 10, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I do dislike mosquito's in January and I admit the Mojave Green's are pretty nastily aggressive but the 10% humidity is heaven. I definitely prefer the Mojave to Florida.


10% humidity lol.. I wish


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 10, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> 10% humidity lol.. I wish


I can't get down to that even with a dehumidifier.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 10, 2017)

**yawn** I just had a nap, grinding some beans for coffee and going to get turnt up. .


----------



## Christianiadelic (Mar 10, 2017)

Went to see my family today. I just got home and lit myself a spliff naturelle. 
About to read some Habermas knowing that I won't understand half of it. I don't mind it though:
"Ever tried. Ever failed. No matter. Try Again. Fail again. Fail better."
Really I just need to mellow out right now. This tune is gold: watch?v=dMia7HJR2l4


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 10, 2017)

Christianiadelic said:


> Went to see my family today. I just got home and lit myself a spliff naturelle.
> About to read some Habermas knowing that I won't understand half of it. I don't mind it though:
> "Ever tried. Ever failed. No matter. Try Again. Fail again. Fail better."
> Really I just need to mellow out right now. This tune is gold: watch?v=dMia7HJR2l4


I like costco hamburgers


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 10, 2017)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 3903529


Dude......so how did the re-entry into your cannabis consumption go ......would you trade it for unlimited Disney world chicks in yoga pants ?


----------



## Christianiadelic (Mar 10, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I like costco hamburgers


Could use one right about now.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 10, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> **yawn** I just had a nap, grinding some beans for coffee and going to get turnt up. .


I could go for a good coffee. 

Send me your coordinates and I'll beam down.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 10, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I could go for a good coffee.
> 
> Send me your coordinates and I'll beam down.


@Gary Goodson can do that with beers


----------



## neosapien (Mar 10, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Dude......so how did the re-entry into your cannabis consumption go ......would you trade it for unlimited Disney world chicks in yoga pants ?


It's been a great loungy few days. Yogapantasia was out of control. I'd probably just build up a yoga pants tolerance though.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 10, 2017)

I was spreading mulch yesterday morning and out chucking salt last night. But the greenhouse is a steady 65 degrees so I think I'll hang out there til spring actually arrives.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 10, 2017)

Finally rebuild the rear master cylinder on my Harley, tomorrow I'll get some dot 5 and see if I did it right. Lol I like to go fast, but I like to stop even more.

It's been a long hard week, and now it's Friday night so bottoms up.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 10, 2017)

So, I've been having to fucking trim everygoddamnday. Go to bed at 8-8:30 cause i wake up at 3-3:30 every morning. I found some time to put some new parts on the boat remodel.
I'm really soon gonna strip this fucker down to the toons, and re-ply and put new vinyl flooring down. New upholstery and all. I kinda got ahead of myself last week and started ripping off the railing. I had to put back on that railing today to mock up the downriggers and make sure it jives with the new ELECTRIC Bimini top.
It's gonna Fucking work killer. I'm so stoked!


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 10, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> @TWS @doublejj @Grandpapy @Bob Zmuda
> We gonna have some fun this summer
> You're all invited


I'm there!


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 10, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> I'm there!


Hell yeah bro!
I'm looking more forward to trolling Shasta to tell you the truth. Kings, rainbow, browns, oh yeah. Where as O is only kings.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 10, 2017)

Butt Valley res. east of red bluff is the closest Ive been to Shasta.
Huge Browns in Butt Valley 20 yrs ago.

I'll bring the Ice. Just say when.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 10, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> @TWS @doublejj @Grandpapy @Bob Zmuda
> We gonna have some fun this summer
> You're all invited


Can't wait bro!!!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 10, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Butt Valley res. east of red bluff is the closest Ive been to Shasta.
> Huge Browns in Butt Valley 20 yrs ago.
> 
> I'll bring the Ice. Just say when.


Butt is the fucking shit bro! Not far from Almanor. They got it all in there. Never trolled there YET though
@Bob Zmuda 
The piped outflow of Butt lake is what makes the Caribou stream. Not far from beldon. Love that place


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 10, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3903695


Totally dig it bud. Zmuda approved for sure. 

Killin it homie.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 10, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Totally dig it bud. Zmuda approved for sure.
> 
> Killin it homie.


Rite on bro
I wanted more pot looking leaves on the palm trees, but that's all they'd give me.
Sort of a hybrid palm tree ? Lol


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 10, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> @Bob Zmuda or anyone else
> While i got your attention, whatcha think about my logo on the packaging for the rosin. Be honest! I just approved the design today
> View attachment 3903693


It doesn't appeal to me.
I had a hard time reading pharms.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 10, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> It doesn't appeal to me.
> I had a hard time reading pharms.


Wtf?



It's for the children bro. They have good eyesight lmao


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 10, 2017)

I'm on a fucking roll tonight. Next thing you know i;ll fuck up and post some pertinent info.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 10, 2017)

@Grandpapy Butt has Kokanee too. Hopefully i can get over there this summer


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 10, 2017)

They had a HP limit when i was there, had to raise the motor and use paddles...
Most of the action was along the inlet, only cought one from the boat.
Ive got a photo of my eldest when he was about one yr old catching his first fish by slapping it on the surface twice with maybe 3' of line, and bringing in a little guy maybe 3" long. 
One of the most humiliating things...Me spending all morning in stelth mode sneeking up on fish.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 10, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> They had a HP limit when i was there, had to raise the motor and use paddles...
> Most of the action was along the inlet, only cought one from the boat.
> Ive got a photo of my eldest when he was about one yr old catching his first fish by slapping it on the surface twice with maybe 3' of line, and bringing in a little guy maybe 3" long.
> One of the most humiliating things...Me spending all morning in stelth mode sneeking up on fish.


Hopefully up to 50hp is good 
Def gonna look into it now


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 10, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> They had a HP limit when i was there, had to raise the motor and use paddles...
> Most of the action was along the inlet, only cought one from the boat.
> Ive got a photo of my eldest when he was about one yr old catching his first fish by slapping it on the surface twice with maybe 3' of line, and bringing in a little guy maybe 3" long.
> One of the most humiliating things...Me spending all morning in stelth mode sneeking up on fish.


Only time I've been there is when i took the ohv trail from caribou. Drove there and kicked it and went back. Beautiful little lake for sure dude.


----------



## Justin-case (Mar 10, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Only time I've been there is when i took the ohv trail from caribou. Drove there and kicked it and went back. Beautiful little lake for sure dude.



Shhh, That's one of the best spots to camp and fish in the county. Large trout, small mouth bass and bullhead cat fish are all great eating, yum.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 10, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> @TWS @doublejj @Grandpapy @Bob Zmuda
> We gonna have some fun this summer
> You're all invited


Kicks rocks.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 10, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Kicks rocks.


You're invited too bro if you can make it


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 10, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> You're invited too bro if you can make it


K, makes me feel wanted a bit now. 
We happen to have all 5 Salmon here + in the salt so they not only fight like a Mfkr but taste much better than the ones that get to fresh water.
And did I mention Halibut?


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 10, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> K, makes me feel wanted a bit now.
> We happen to have all 5 Salmon here + in the salt so they not only fight like a Mfkr but taste much better than the ones that get to fresh water.
> And did I mention Halibut?
> View attachment 3903751


2 of my bucket list wishes:
Fish for oversize sturgeon beneath the Bonneville dam one of these summers, and catch some real hallibut up over by you


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 10, 2017)

Oh yeah and catch a blue marlin. Tried a few times outta kona for nada.
Might as well add bluefin tuna to the list too.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 10, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> 2 of my bucket list wishes:
> Fish for oversize sturgeon beneath the Bonneville dam one of these summers, and catch some real hallibut up over by you


This one matches my biggest and was caught by the gal on the left.
275 Lbs.



Same day - and this one went 175 caught by Mrs. GWN.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 10, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> This one matches my biggest and was caught by the gal on the left.
> 275 Lbs.
> 
> View attachment 3903758
> ...


Pure meat, like sturgeon is too! Love it bro!
Biggest butt i've caught was 27lbs(sf bay) one of those small cali ones


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 10, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> This one matches my biggest and was caught by the gal on the left.
> 275 Lbs.
> 
> View attachment 3903758
> ...


Is the best time the summer like here? Is that their spawning time too? Weak tides and slack the best time for them like here?


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 10, 2017)

@srh88 .....have an old buddy who just finished up a N/A 5.0 coupe ....I was at home enjoying the family when he decided to ask if I was interested in losing 100$ in the Z ....hehe .....I said sure .....first race was laughable and since Hes been talking this car up like crazy lately ...his emotions got the best of him .....of course he had a laundry list of excuses on why I beat him ....because in his words he out horses me and his car is purpose built ...hehe ......he asked for one more for another 100 ....hehe .....I obliged and beat him again .....at this point indas up 2 Hun and laughing while turning around ......to my amazement he asks if I'd do one more race and give him the hit .....hehe .......I said sure ....but the hit will cost him an extra 50$ hehe .......not guna lie I thought he'd get me ........he left pretty hard but by the end of second gear the old huffer reeled him in .......he didn't have much to say after paying me .....he's a rich kid with no common sense .....the best kind to take money from ......it's funny we were BSing about this stuff recently .....I felt a lil bad and gave him some weed ......after all he did just pay for a huge portion of my 2017 nute expenses ......sure hope he calls again ....

Good night guys and gals .....fast and furious Inda is off to bed after smoking my nightly doob .....







PENIS!!!


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 10, 2017)

It finally stopped raining and was sunny today so I trimmed my two trees in the front yard, lotta work but it's gonna look real nice!


----------



## Bareback (Mar 11, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> 2 of my bucket list wishes:
> Fish for oversize sturgeon beneath the Bonneville dam one of these summers, and catch some real hallibut up over by you


Diddo I second that bucket list , I have caught yellow fin and black fin tunas, Amber jacks, King and spainish macs, Mahi mahi, and some big asssss Sharks . So the bucket list is more of a bait bucket lol.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

LoL

I am singing the song no one knows
It goes like this
A di da di da do do do 
La di da di da do di da do da da da da da ..

Ot: I am going to the bakery for hot crossbun and to enjoy this -15c weather.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 11, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> @srh88 .....have an old buddy who just finished up a N/A 5.0 coupe ....I was at home enjoying the family when he decided to ask if I was interested in losing 100$ in the Z ....hehe .....I said sure .....first race was laughable and since Hes been talking this car up like crazy lately ...his emotions got the best of him .....of course he had a laundry list of excuses on why I beat him ....because in his words he out horses me and his car is purpose built ...hehe ......he asked for one more for another 100 ....hehe .....I obliged and beat him again .....at this point indas up 2 Hun and laughing while turning around ......to my amazement he asks if I'd do one more race and give him the hit .....hehe .......I said sure ....but the hit will cost him an extra 50$ hehe .......not guna lie I thought he'd get me ........he left pretty hard but by the end of second gear the old huffer reeled him in .......he didn't have much to say after paying me .....he's a rich kid with no common sense .....the best kind to take money from ......it's funny we were BSing about this stuff recently .....I felt a lil bad and gave him some weed ......after all he did just pay for a huge portion of my 2017 nute expenses ......sure hope he calls again ....
> 
> Good night guys and gals .....fast and furious Inda is off to bed after smoking my nightly doob .....
> 
> ...


Haha awesome. Good way to gain a few hundred pretty quick


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 11, 2017)

Bout to head to Jersey to chase snow. Fucking hate Jersey.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

Bakery was doing a free loaf with the purchase of 6 hot cross buns. 7 dollars for the buns and the loaf is usually roighly 3 dollars. A bit less I believe

I kind of want a sandwich now


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

I just realized my amazing girls showing their udders gif was removed.

It wasn't nudity and I demand answers!

Brief synopsis of the gif. Girl lift shirt to show udders, cuts to fat guy being sprayed with "milk" and the dance floor also gets covered


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 11, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Haha awesome. Good way to gain a few hundred pretty quick


Especially when I planned losing .....he's a cocky guy ....his emotions/excuses were almost better than the money after he lost


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 11, 2017)

I became a landlord. 

New construction. Two levels, but expandable. 
It was vacant for a week, but the mailman brought me 1,000 new tenants! 
A few tried to escape and paid with their lives. Ungrateful little fuckers.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 11, 2017)

Momma has to work this weekend so I'm pulling K.P. duty. 
So far I'm washing throw rugs - have swept the entire house, just consumed an unbelievable king crab infused 3 egg omelet (with all the fixn's plus crepes) and about to mix my second tall bloody to begin the swiffer process.
I'm intentionally prolonging this as I have to trim later & I'm putting that off for as long as possible.
I'd literally rather go to the dentist - fkn hate it.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Momma has to work this weekend so I'm pulling K.P. duty.
> So far I'm washing throw rugs - have swept the entire house, just consumed an unbelievable king crab infused 3 egg omelet (with all the fixn's plus crepes) and about to mix my second tall bloody to begin the swiffer process.
> I'm intentionally prolonging this as I have to trim later & I'm putting that off for as long as possible.
> I'd literally rather go to the dentist - fkn hate it.


why was my udder gif given the shaft?

it wasn\t nudity simply a shopped gif of nudity to show udders and a big explosion all over a fat man


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 11, 2017)

Hurrah I just fixed my brand new dishwasher. Ok it's 6 weeks old and assembled 1/9/2017 (assembled in USA -- face palm), and I installed it 1/27ish. Heard drip drip drip looked under it had a nice pool of water.

Pulled it this morning and found that it was leaking from the screws that hold the upper rack that come through the tub!


Took it apart and found this on the non leaking side.

This on the leaking side.



I did this and now await the new dishwasher


Now to wait a good 4 hours to cure the silicon before I run a test.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 11, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I do dislike mosquito's in January and I admit the Mojave Green's are pretty nastily aggressive but the 10% humidity is heaven. I definitely prefer the Mojave to Florida.


I was stationed in FL and GA. Screw that crap. The armpit of the United States.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 11, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I was stationed in FL and GA. Screw that crap. The armpit of the United States.


We spent 2 years in the Philippines in the 60's & then till 77 in wayyy south Fl with no A/C.
As a youngin the heat/humidity/bugs weren't that bad - now I'd probably go into a coma.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

I have been debating death in my head for weeks now and finally came to the conclusion I don't want to kill myself just yet. Big choice on my part but for the sake of it, I have been going to "my favourite" bridge for weeks and peering over while smoking joiints. I was so close two days ago. \

I came to this conclusion while staring out the local beer store window in a daze(bit too much k I reckon) I gotta try to do this even if it is only to make others unhappy I am still going

I gitta lay of the k 

guys look at this gif is there anything sexual with it? 

I don't see why it got deleted. mods message me with a solid reason yo, I think it just got yer goat. 

 

best gif ever


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

I got some weird gifs in my hard drive just waiting for the proper moment to shine


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 11, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I was stationed in FL and GA. Screw that crap. The armpit of the United States.


Ever been to Fort Lost in Woods? (Leonard Wood)
Lots of bugs. Ever had so many ticks that it was impossible to count them? If you walk through a bush where they hatched, you could pick up hundreds instantly.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

pooor ned you're better off dead
ateast you will get some
rest upon your daaaahaahaa





some aussie bloke for ya


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 11, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We spent 2 years in the Philippines in the 60's & then from then till 77 in wayyy south Fl with no A/C.
> As a youngin the heat/humidity/bugs weren't that bad - now I'd probably go into a coma.


I dated a girl in GA that her family didn't believe in ac. The house was built for it. Big double doors on two sides of the house. Great cross breeze. Its ok once you get used to it. I'm spoiled now and would likely stroke out.

Summers are not much better here. 


Chunky Stool said:


> Ever been to Fort Lost in Woods? (Leonard Wood)
> Lots of bugs. Ever had so many ticks that it was impossible to count them? If you walk through a bush where they hatched, you could pick up hundreds instantly.


I haven't. Maybe I have. I don't remember.

One summer when I was a teenager I had my dad drop me and a friend on an island out at large lake. We setup our tent and sleeping bags. Oh the lessons we learn. We should've burnt the area off first. About an hour after getting in our bags we started itching. We bedded down in a nest of them. Thousands of them got in our gear and bags.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

I am thankful for all who gave me a chance to swoo swoo you

my swoos are loving and most sincere. 

for the ones who hate me or dislike my way of showing my feels, you either haven;t had enough to drink or you are an asshole in which case keep your distance from me. 

@neosapien even tho you didn't sasy hello last night, I still like you for a commie sympathizer(go china)
@Bob Zmuda when you twerk I do wish you were single and into men
@cannabineer you have good taste in ear phones, everything grado makes is pretty great quality. you are also smarter then the average bear
@curious2garden everything about you is win and I respect you very fucking much. You treat me nice even though I don't deserve it
@srh88 you are hippy
@Singlemalt know it all and you have a taste in music I would eat up

more to ome


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 11, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I am thankful for all who gave me a chance to swoo swoo you
> 
> my swoos are loving and most sincere.
> 
> ...


Wrapping up loose ends? 
There are lots of people you can talk to. 
Despite the high cost of living, it remains popular. 
Hang in there buddy. Better times are just around the corner.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Wrapping up loose ends?
> There are lots of people you can talk to.
> Despite the high cost of living, it remains popular.
> Hang in there buddy. Better times are just around the corner.


Naw I have no last ends to tie up, that was merely the first of my shout outs to the people of riu who helped me a ton.

My tied up ends begin and end with @Eltomcat and he won't let me kill myself. trust no suicide over this way, I am learning to roll with the punches so to speak


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

@Gary Goodson my late night drunk calls homie, I can;t explain but you are one of my tightest riu homies. I have spent nights on tc with you being a drunk fuck or you dialing my digits at 3am my time, I always make time to chat with this guy. Gary is #1 in my books
@Eltomcat k we are getting married and you all don't even know. his dick an't big but his heart is big and black. nuff said
@Pinworm we had our arguements but you know the punx music like no other. thanks for the coked out nghts whre you would degrade me and make me feel like a bitch. it really helped
@UncleBuck you hate me and I love you. I think you might love me a little but it is ok if you want to put on a front. most people dont associate with sf. 

more to come


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

Hammering out the love messages

no worry folks It takes me awhile to tink of love.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 11, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Hammering out the love messages
> 
> no worry folks It takes me awhile to tink of love.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


how did we not meet in Florida? 

drank at the same bars, same stupid coke head lifestyle

I think we must have met dude

I love you


----------



## srh88 (Mar 11, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> how did we not meet in Florida?
> 
> drank at the same bars, same stupid coke head lifestyle
> 
> ...


lol it was a small town for the most part. we probably have or at least been in the same bar at the same time


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

@Aby aka Tomcattysfriend

I think she is an adorahle little thing

tomtom


srh88 said:


> lol it was a small town for the most part. we probably have or at least been in the same bar at the same time


that's the thing. I am sure we have probably had a smoke at the same time while bullshitting. around 8 years or so ago they did that smoking ban! 

you remeber that bs?


----------



## srh88 (Mar 11, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> @Aby aka Tomcattysfriend
> 
> I think she is an adorahle little thing
> 
> ...


theres a few you could still smoke in though.. the emerald was one of them. place was a dive but had drafts for 2 bucks lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

srh88 said:


> theres a few you could still smoke in though.. the emerald was one of them. place was a dive but had drafts for 2 bucks lol


they never cleaned the tap lines bro, you been at the stripclub right off treasure island? lol 
\
dirty ass club


----------



## srh88 (Mar 11, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> they never cleaned the tap lines bro, you been at the stripclub right off treasure island? lol
> \
> dirty ass club


which one? that area has so many strip clubs lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

srh88 said:


> which one? that area has so many strip clubs lol


lol right off gulf blvd beside the sex shop


----------



## srh88 (Mar 11, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> lol right off gulf blvd beside the sex shop


mermaids off blind pass??


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 11, 2017)

srh88 said:


> theres a few you could still smoke in though.. the emerald was one of them. place was a dive but had drafts for 2 bucks lol


Florida strip clubs? Yikes. Did you bring a jug of Clorox? My brother lived in a little shithole called 'Cross City' near Ocala. Never in my life had I seen (and smelled) such degradation and filth. The whole town consisted of trailers, churches, fast food dives, and alligators in backyards.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 11, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Florida strip clubs? Yikes. Did you bring a jug of Clorox? My brother lived in a little shithole called 'Cross City' near Ocala. Never in my life had I seen (and smelled) such degradation and filth. The whole town consisted of trailers, churches, fast food dives, and alligators in backyards.
> 
> View attachment 3904129


lol ocala is a shithole. ask sf, where i lived was really nice


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

srh88 said:


> mermaids off blind pass??


lol 

sounds familiar ;P


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

srh88 said:


> lol ocala is a shithole. ask sf, where i lived was really nice


ocala is a shit hole bro, it's where the has beens go to die. 

Gulf island area aka treasure is;island greater tampa area was the shit 

I had the times of my life off gulf blvd


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Florida strip clubs? Yikes. Did you bring a jug of Clorox? My brother lived in a little shithole called 'Cross City' near Ocala. Never in my life had I seen (and smelled) such degradation and filth. The whole town consisted of trailers, churches, fast food dives, and alligators in backyards.
> 
> View attachment 3904129


naw me and srh were was pretty nice. still sad we never knew about this till after the fact


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 11, 2017)

It's 69° outside but it feels like 90.
@GreatwhiteNorth posted what he did I started looking at what I have been doing so I clean up the house went out and volunteered with the community cleanup down the street and I only lasted about 20 minutes before I had enough it's just too damn hot!

Oh and found ???bud under the shelving unit while vacuuming! Thanks GWN!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> It's 69° outside but it feels like 90.
> @GreatwhiteNorth posted what he did I started looking at what I have been doing so I clean up the house went out and volunteered with the community cleanup down the street and I only lasted about 20 minutes before I had enough it's just too damn hot!


it is -15c without the windchill

I don't even want to know what the temp is with the chill. 

I walked to the liqour store and forgot all my money, I coulda got a 26 but I was there for a 40 of that gin


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

I ain't crying again for some bitch
talk to me about a crime
I ant gunna snitch
fuck you soundin like a wind chime
words blowin and movin


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm ready tp commit a felony 
call me 
maybe 
baby and me can smoke a g 
sip on a bottle of that o,e 

baby know I am rreal
4 pounds on my waist
spitting venom wahit

blapblap blap 

gangster I am eh

lol so gangster


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

all I eaten today was a pussy and a palm full of 808s


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 11, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> It's 69° outside but it feels like 90.
> @GreatwhiteNorth posted what he did I started looking at what I have been doing so I clean up the house went out and volunteered with the community cleanup down the street and I only lasted about 20 minutes before I had enough it's just too damn hot!
> 
> Oh and found ???bud under the shelving unit while vacuuming! Thanks GWN!


Yeah I was supposed to take the dogs for a walk. It's way to hot so it's going to be a sunset walk. I need to do my floors my son is coming to visit next week.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 11, 2017)

So I woke up to my little guy jumping straight onto my testicles ....((ouch))......he was excited because I told him I'd help him build his leprechaun trap for his school project .......we went around the property and collected an ass load of sticks and we just got done gluing them all together ......now him and momma are guna do the decorating part ......6 hours of finding and watching my 5 year old cut and glue sticks together .....he did have a good idea/plan in his head on how he wanted it built ....his design from start to finish ....I just helped him get what he needed together and made sure he didn't stick the hot glue gun in his mouth or anything cool like that ....il post pics of it later ............but il be seriously pissed if it doesn't catch that fucking leprechaun ..


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 11, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> So I woke up to my little guy jumping straight onto my testicles ....((ouch))......he was excited because I told him I'd help him build his leprechaun trap for his school project .......we went around the property and collected an ass load of sticks and we just got done gluing them all together ......now him and momma are guna do the decorating part ......6 hours of finding and watching my 5 year old cut and glue sticks together .....he did have a good idea/plan in his head on how he wanted it built ....his design from start to finish ....I just helped him get what he needed together and made sure he didn't stick the hot glue gun in his mouth or anything cool like that ....il post pics of it later ............but il be seriously pissed if it doesn't catch that fucking leprechaun ..


You know you gotta bait that trap right?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

half ta;k hate me

deal with this

I kist sold my soul44

wjhat soul


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

@Eltomcat I need you 

please pm me your numer I am finding a newe phone\\\


If I don't talk to someone tonight UI will kill myself. \\

tat isnt a joke. 

I need you dude

U am on gppg;e jamgpiyd txt ,me or i will cit my own head off. that i will do


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

im going to cut my own throat uelpt e tomtom


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 11, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Ever been to Fort Lost in Woods? (Leonard Wood)
> Lots of bugs. Ever had so many ticks that it was impossible to count them? If you walk through a bush where they hatched, you could pick up hundreds instantly.


I have property near there and hope to retire there once I get the ginseng planted.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

woof woof


----------



## Bareback (Mar 11, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> im going to cut my own throat uelpt e tomtom


SF hang in there dude. I hope you find some peace. I've been suicidal for 37 years now , you don't have to get in a hurry . I wish I had something really positive to say but I suck at saying the right shit.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 11, 2017)

srh88 said:


> lol ocala is a shithole. ask sf, where i lived was really nice


Ocala lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

Bareback said:


> SF hang in there dude. I hope you find some peace. I've been suicidal for 37 years now , you don't have to get in a hurry . I wish I had something really positive to say but I suck at saying the right shit.


I ain't going to kill myself yet, I have a bunch of people to prove wrong. 

I feel you on the "I don't know what to say" I feel that all the time as I talk down my friends. their lives mean mire then mine. 

I am sorrry toms I ahve to cut mysef. hopfulyl I get a phone going,


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

I felt the last two weeks just screamin


----------



## Bareback (Mar 11, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Ever been to Fort Lost in Woods? (Leonard Wood)
> Lots of bugs. Ever had so many ticks that it was impossible to count them? If you walk through a bush where they hatched, you could pick up hundreds instantly.


This close to my area and the ticks are bad .


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

I spent the lsast tow weeks just screamin 

trying to work you out


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

I will commit suicide to happy music 


fuck you all


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 11, 2017)

Bareback said:


> This close to my area and the ticks are bad .


I hear the chiggers around there are no laughing matter along with seed ticks.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 11, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I hear the chiggers around there are no laughing matter along with seed ticks.


Yeah true that.

I'm a construction worker, and I used to sit over a log when nature called, but chiggers on the nut sack eventually put a stop to that . And the f,ing ticks will jump out of the trees when you walk under them.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

@Eltomcat my phone is dead 

I really need you fam, I am going to do it bro. I can't hand;e it anymore4

why do people need to hurt me 

why

I didn\t want to be hurt. 

I am hallf in tears crying to a bitch who doesn't know. 

help me dude help me \


fuck I will cut up someone and eat them so quick. 

others think it's a joke but I will eat them without any hesitation


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

If life wasn\t so hard I would not be a murderer 

I eat people 

recycle the bones 

yum tum


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Indacouch (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Indacouch (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

THIS IS THE LAST OF SF 

HE WILL SLIT HIS OWN THROAT 4WORD 


WORD

WORDLIE

DONE THAT

   

HE DOESNT MEAN TO CAUSE YOU PAIN
DONT THINKIT HAS TP BE LIKE THIS
IT DOESNT
IT DOESN;T HAVE TP BE ;IKE THIS

TOO MANY DRINKS
SELLING COCAINE
NEGVER MADE ME FEEL WOSE

WHY DID IT HAVE TO BE LIKE THIS


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 11, 2017)

Cheer up @StonedFarmer ....my cats to help .....the first one is the one I named after you buddy ...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

SELLING GWAP 44
NIGGAS WANNA DROP


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3904242
> Cheer up @StonedFarmer ....my cats to help .....the first one is the one I named after you buddy ...


save me yo
\
I am going to kill someoneone soon

I hae that anger in me


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 11, 2017)

My friendly tortoises SF .....like cats only different


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

I am going to break some heads

whatever fick u all 

thankf or the otivstetionsoa


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 11, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Florida strip clubs? Yikes. Did you bring a jug of Clorox? My brother lived in a little shithole called 'Cross City' near Ocala. Never in my life had I seen (and smelled) such degradation and filth. The whole town consisted of trailers, churches, fast food dives, and alligators in backyards.
> 
> View attachment 3904129


Got a buddy lives in Leesburg outside of Ocala.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 11, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> save me yo
> \
> I am going to kill someoneone soon
> 
> I hae that anger in me


You gotta just try to chill bro .....we all have our demons and super shitty days where we think not being here is a solution ......but it's not ....and even the way your feeling rite now ,,,even you know that ..

Sorry your feeling down dude ...try to think about what makes you happy ...like cats and the little ones ,,then maybe go get some rest buddy.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 11, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> save me yo
> \
> I am going to kill someoneone soon
> 
> I hae that anger in me





StonedFarmer said:


> THIS IS THE LAST OF SF
> 
> HE WILL SLIT HIS OWN THROAT 4WORD
> 
> ...


Nothing we can do will help you. You need to go present to your local ER. Posting this on RIU helps no one especially you. Now go in for help, please.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 11, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Nothing we can do will help you. You need to go present to your local ER. Posting this on RIU helps no one especially you. Now go in for help, please.


I agree man.

If you are for real get help.

If not then that shits not funny.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 11, 2017)

He obviously loved the hot glue gun .....if I catch that leprechaun I'm holding him hostage ....in trade for the Easter bunny ..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 11, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I am going to break some heads
> 
> whatever fick u all
> 
> thankf or the otivstetionsoa


Why break heads? Why not just light another doob?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 11, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> THIS IS THE LAST OF SF
> 
> HE WILL SLIT HIS OWN THROAT 4WORD
> 
> ...


Keep this to yourself but,

I've seen the future. You are a future lottery winner. I'm not at liberty to reveal any more about it. 

So, hang in there until 2022 at least.

I've said too much already.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 11, 2017)

On a sad note, my big boy Spike is not well. He's losing the ability to control his back legs and today he was drooling a LOT. Like tons of thick drool. I've never seen anything like it. He may not make it through the weekend. I'll get a pic. He is pitiful.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3904255 View attachment 3904256
> He obviously loved the hot glue gun .....if I catch that leprechaun I'm holding him hostage ....in trade for the Easter bunny ..


Beautiful work by your boy, Inda!


----------



## lokie (Mar 11, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3904255 View attachment 3904256
> He obviously loved the hot glue gun .....if I catch that leprechaun I'm holding him hostage ....in trade for the Easter bunny ..


I'd hit it


----------



## srh88 (Mar 11, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> On a sad note, my big boy Spike is not well. He's losing the ability to control his back legs and today he was drooling a LOT. Like tons of thick drool. I've never seen anything like it. He may not make it through the weekend. I'll get a pic. He is pitiful.


sorry to hear about that man


----------



## srh88 (Mar 11, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I am going to break some heads
> 
> whatever fick u all
> 
> thankf or the otivstetionsoa


ill be on tc in a bit if you wanna have a few drinks


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 11, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> On a sad note, my big boy Spike is not well. He's losing the ability to control his back legs and today he was drooling a LOT. Like tons of thick drool. I've never seen anything like it. He may not make it through the weekend. I'll get a pic. He is pitiful.


Does Spike have cushings disease?

My friend's dog has it. Can't control back legs, needs help getting up sometimes. She was scheduled to be put down 3 wks. ago, but improved a bit and vet was canceled.

I visited her today and she's still alive, eating, drinking and not peeing in the house.

It warms my heart to see her still alive.

Good Luck.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 11, 2017)

Now were spray painting some stuff gold for leprechaun bait ......dumb leprechauns ....hehe ......it's gotta work


----------



## srh88 (Mar 11, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3904265
> Now were spray painting some stuff gold for leprechaun bait ......dumb leprechauns ....hehe ......it's gotta work


just hang a poster for a wizard of oz remake auditions.. youll catch some leprechauns for sure


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> On a sad note, my big boy Spike is not well. He's losing the ability to control his back legs and today he was drooling a LOT. Like tons of thick drool. I've never seen anything like it. He may not make it through the weekend. I'll get a pic. He is pitiful.


 That sounds like a poisoning to me ... I'd take him in NOW


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 11, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3904265
> Now were spray painting some stuff gold for leprechaun bait ......dumb leprechauns ....hehe ......it's gotta work


Nice lures!

All you need now is the rainbow.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 11, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Does Spike have cushings disease?
> 
> My friend's dog has it. Can't control back legs, needs help getting up sometimes. She was scheduled to be put down 3 wks. ago, but improved a bit and vet was canceled.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip! I'll look it up.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 11, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3904265
> Now were spray painting some stuff gold for leprechaun bait ......dumb leprechauns ....hehe ......it's gotta work


I'm excited for your boy! Be sure to keep a few those for keepsake.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 11, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> That sounds like a poisoning to me ... I'd take him in NOW


He's an inside cat and the other cats aren't drooling. Spike stopped and is sleeping somewhere now. He can't get to his normal spots. 
We have been feeding him multiple times a day and he seemed to be doing better as far as the weight loss was concerned. But his hind legs are slowly giving out and walking is awkward and difficult. Running is not an option.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 11, 2017)

lokie said:


> I'd hit it


He's on his own if he catches that leprechaun .....here's your BB gun son ....GL


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 11, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Nice lures!
> 
> All you need now is the rainbow.


I cut a base out of some thin plywood I had in my shop .....so him and momma are guna attach the cage to that and do all kinds of cool stuff .......him and mom are cutting the rainbow colors out of paper as we speak .....funny you said that


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 11, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> I'm excited for your boy! Be sure to keep a few those for keepsake.


Thanks GP .....he's tickled to death about this whole project .....wife's been videoing him using the different little tools to build it today ......they sure do grow fast ....seems like my older boy has grown even faster since my new little guy was born ......


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I cut a base out of some thin plywood I had in my shop .....so him and momma are guna attach the cage to that and do all kinds of cool stuff .......him and mom are cutting the rainbow colors out of paper as we speak .....funny you said that


 Hinge the bottom so you can recover the real payoff


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## curious2garden (Mar 11, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> On a sad note, my big boy Spike is not well. He's losing the ability to control his back legs and today he was drooling a LOT. Like tons of thick drool. I've never seen anything like it. He may not make it through the weekend. I'll get a pic. He is pitiful.


I am so sorry. I can't like your post because I don't like what is happening. Is there any possibility he was poisoned?


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 11, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> @Eltomcat I need you
> 
> please pm me your numer I am finding a newe phone\\\
> 
> ...


Swooo mothafucka swooo!


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 11, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I am so sorry. I can't like your post because I don't like what is happening. Is there any possibility he was poisoned?


I feel the same way about sad posts ....I want to like to show I care ....but liking makes me feel fucked up .....so I guess a quote is the best way to go .


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 11, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I feel the same way about sad posts ....I want to like to show I care ....but liking makes me feel fucked up .....so I guess a quote is the best way to go .


dido


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 11, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> On a sad note, my big boy Spike is not well. He's losing the ability to control his back legs and today he was drooling a LOT. Like tons of thick drool. I've never seen anything like it. He may not make it through the weekend. I'll get a pic. He is pitiful.


Parvo.


edit: Never mind. thinking of dogs.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

Eltomcat said:


> Swooo mothafucka swooo!


nig I lost my phoen yo

sorrty forthe inconvinefe tell bee i am super sorry.

I love her deeplt

send me a pm woith my numner and i will log in from my ccomp


----------



## CaliSmokes (Mar 11, 2017)

Hvg


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 11, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I feel the same way about sad posts ....I want to like to show I care ....but liking makes me feel fucked up .....so I guess a quote is the best way to go .


Yeah, you try to be tactful in offering support.

Nobody actually 'likes' sad news or problems, you're just trying to be supportive.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 11, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I feel the same way about sad posts ....I want to like to show I care ....but liking makes me feel fucked up .....so I guess a quote is the best way to go .


swoo swoo

yo dude \i ned you so much riht now 

I might kill myself if icant hold you br

tell bee I loved her

I loved you both


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 11, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> swoo swoo
> 
> yo dude \i ned you so much riht now
> 
> ...


We'll make it till tomorrow. I texted you! No reply. I can't call don't have international calling..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 11, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I am so sorry. I can't like your post because I don't like what is happening. Is there any possibility he was poisoned?


No Spike wasn't poisoned, he's just old. We both held him a long time tonight. He has not been throwing up as much as usual, which is a plus. He has lost a lot of weight but he seems to be hanging in there. He is really sweet. He is related to the cat with kidney failure, so it's possible that he is also having issues in that department. Ironically, the other cat "corn syrup" is doing much better since her UTI cleared up. She's still pissing on the floor by the litter box (grr) but it's not a huge deal to change the pads. I think Spike might be peeing on them too.
We have three fucking litter boxes but my cats prefer the floor...


----------



## Justin-case (Mar 11, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> No Spike wasn't poisoned, he's just old. We both held him a long time tonight. He has not been throwing up as much as usual, which is a plus. He has lost a lot of weight but he seems to be hanging in there. He is really sweet. He is related to the cat with kidney failure, so it's possible that he is also having issues in that department. Ironically, the other cat "corn syrup" is doing much better since her UTI cleared up. She's still pissing on the floor by the litter box (grr) but it's not a huge deal to change the pads. I think Spike might be peeing on them too.
> We have three fucking litter boxes but my cats prefer the floor...



Our cat is getting older too. She started barfing alot early this winter. After her blood work checked out good, the vet suggested a change in her diet. She recommended rabbit and venison as sources of protein. Long story short, moma cat ended up on canned turkey and enzymes mixed in, no sea food or beef. Its been a few months, so far so good, fingers crossed.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 12, 2017)

@Indacouch now you need to go to a party or doll store and get a tiny leprachaun hat and some green cloth you can tear and position in the sprung trap like "we just missed catching him, buddy", maybe a little trail of sparkle dust leading away thru the house.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 12, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> @Indacouch ", maybe a little trail of sparkle dus.


lol @ sparkle dust


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 12, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> lol @ sparkle dust


well, i was going to say stripper glitter, but inda wouldn't know what that was


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 12, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> well, i was going to say stripper glitter, but inda wouldn't know what that was


hehe 

how are you doing BB?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 12, 2017)

Ontopic: I did some self reflection over a coffee and came to the conclusion I am a crazy ass fuck face. \

I need to keep music on or I will go crazy for no apparent reason, Gotta bring some smokes to my buddy for giving me smokes and hugs all night. Really curious what happened after 1 am. Blood on new jeans fuck my life oh well 

I awoke with general tao chicken I believe it is and I smashed a whole pizza to myself

I am do do do do do di di da da da 

this is how it went do di do di do di do di do di do di do do di do di do di do 

like this 

**insert crazy beats**


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 12, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> @Indacouch now you need to go to a party or doll store and get a tiny leprachaun hat and some green cloth you can tear and position in the sprung trap like "we just missed catching him, buddy", maybe a little trail of sparkle dust leading away thru the house.


Good idea .......you should have seen when the ((elf on the shelf)) was here for Christmas ...lol...I had him doing all kinds of dumb shit each morning .......I'm glad I get to pack that lil fucker up after Christmas ....it was fun being stoned late at night putting the elf in a different scenario .......trust me ,,with my imagination everyone had a sigh of relief went that elf left after Christmas .....


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 12, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> well, i was going to say stripper glitter, but inda wouldn't know what that was


Oh BB ....I've had my fair share of coconut oil infused stripper ass .....and the glitter always seemed to get on my penile region and in my teeth ......one of the funniest things I've ever seen in my life happened to a friend at a San Fran strip joint .......lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 12, 2017)

Justin-case said:


> Our cat is getting older too. She started barfing alot early this winter. After her blood work checked out good, the vet suggested a change in her diet. She recommended rabbit and venison as sources of protein. Long story short, moma cat ended up on canned turkey and enzymes mixed in, no sea food or beef. Its been a few months, so far so good, fingers crossed.


Yeah, diet is a huge factor for cats. Dogs need good food too, but they don't seem to be as sensitive. They eat their own shit and drink out of mud puddles, so I guess it's not surprising that they are more resilient. The food we give them costs a little over $1/lb! Hell, you can buy chicken at the grocery store for that!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 12, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Oh BB ....I've had my fair share of coconut oil infused stripper ass .....and the glitter always seemed to get on my penile region and in my teeth ......one of the funniest I've ever seen in my life happened to a friend at a San Fran strip joint .......lol


If you're ever in Anchorage, check out the Great Alaskan Bush Company.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 12, 2017)

I just did this art work on my kitchen floor

 

and an after pic of my fase


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 12, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I just did this art work on my kitchen floor
> 
> View attachment 3904662
> 
> ...


Is that vomit art? 
You look like you just blew chunks.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 12, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Is that vomit art?
> You look like you just blew chunks.


lol 

ya red wine, no food since last nights drunken debacle with a pizza and chinese food.

It was a work of heart befpore I cleaned it up lol

I felt bad cleaning it up


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 12, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Is that vomit art?
> You look like you just blew chunks.


Think I see a cup or container in the mess ....


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 12, 2017)

Welp ....I was wrong


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 12, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Welp ....I was wrong


I was wondering the same thing. Coulda gone either way...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 12, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Think I see a cup or container in the mess ....


what xup? lol 

I been using this for my day drinking


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 12, 2017)

ooh fall asleep
on the floor
forget
what happened in the morning

left myself notes\
but it can't be read
I was drunk hand writing 

a story about death
drunk text

calll me when I am sober
just wanna hurt
youfeelings


baby Why am i so negative
help 
oh baby you can't help 

write me a song
tell me all about your life
suicide
and the things that make you cry

do it for me 
please 
baby
do it for me


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 12, 2017)

I will write any of you a personal ballad. 

I will even make sure I spell it correctly and uss grammar and such


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 12, 2017)

Don't look at me 

I am not something to be adored
life is a mistake
we all get hgh 

look at me


apparently
I want your attention

spinning in my chair
high as a nymph
on the dick

higher

look at me

All I want is for you to look at me
baby dont you know

oh dont you know


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 12, 2017)

Loaded up the tree-trimmings in the pickup and took them to the recycler this morning.

I've won the last 7 games of Electronic Battleship with my wife- she's out for revenge now.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 12, 2017)

What's up with people dying, 

I just read another interwebs buddy has passed away. 

30 years old. 

fuck me running. 

dude used to call me fat all day long on IRC

I will miss his degradation of me through chat and me scrambling to send links to pics to prove I wasn't _that _fat. 

devil you took another friend, today wasn't the day to read this shit. 

Rest well my fellow troll


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 12, 2017)

I am trying to fnd out how he died. 

He got clean from the junk so please god don't let it be a relapse that killed him. 

<3 tony 10yrs we known each other roughly.

too bad we never actually met. I heard bad things but you were just a terrible Italian with a dope habit. 

I will not fap for 60 days in honor of you. 

Probably cave around day 3


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 12, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Loaded up the tree-trimmings in the pickup and took them to the recycler this morning.
> 
> I've won the last 7 games of Electronic Battleship with my wife- she's out for revenge now.


Got my wife involved in the online pool game I mentioned a while back .......I realized beating her isn't as fun/cool as I thought it would be ....frustrating the person who brings great joy to my penis ,,is not the way to go ..


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 12, 2017)

BTW ......still working on the leprechaun trap ,,,mostly cutting out different pieces and playing with paint .....when it starts to come together more ,,,il update with pics.


Since I know we have a large group of leprechaun trapping experts here.



Some of these little rocks painted gold look pretty real at quick glance .......I'm guna have left over paint for sure ...and there's a place where people gold pan near my house ......I'm a dick ...hehe


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 12, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Got my wife involved in the online pool game I mentioned a while back .......I realized beating her isn't as fun/cool as I thought it would be ....frustrating the person who brings great joy to my penis ,,is not the way to go ..


So you're saying you stopped beating your wife?



If you like online pool, you may like this game as well: Ricochet Kills 2 - Jay is games

Level33 is a bitch


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 12, 2017)

Put up new grow room ceiling this afternoon.
 
Still have to jig out hole for cover piece.

Picked up some white vinyl paneling at Lowe's. No more using the backs of those corragated white vinyl political signs tacked to wall. Yea! Paneling going up tomorrow.
 
Have to get some kind of flooring in there. Maybe vinyl floating floor. 60 yr. old indoor/outdoor carpeting in there. I'm sure the rubber backing will stick to floor.

So, I'm putting a floating floor right over it. @420God , do you think that will work? I don't want to scrape rubber all day and breathe dust. 

forgot about this part of ceiling.
 
So I cut a piece of luwan to go up there. Then, lol, I forgot that old ceramic light fixture cracked and partially fell out. I bought a plastic replacement but didn't change it yet.

So I had to arc out edge to accomodate a 'whole' light fixture. Waiting for polyurethane to dry.
 
Not the prettiest room I've ever done, but it will be damn functional.

Capacity: abouta pound.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 12, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Some of these little rocks painted gold look pretty real at quick glance .......I'm guna have left over paint for sure ...and there's a place where people gold pan near my house ......I'm a dick ...hehe


oh, man, i'd salt some nuggets in that creek in a heartbeat. splash some lead in some water and paint that and those "prospecters" will go nuts.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 12, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> oh, man, i'd salt some nuggets in that creek in a heartbeat. splash some lead in some water and paint that and those "prospecters" will go nuts.


Lol.....I have to do it for sure .....I'm guna film it as well......I'm also guna take one of the big realistic looking ones and go down by the people that have been pannining for hours ....and make a big ass scene pretending I found a big ass nugget after 4 minutes of turning rocks over ...lol....il have the wife film that as well ........just start screaming and hold it to briefly in the air so others see the gold glimmer ...((hehe)) ....then run to my car and leave ....lol....priceless ...


My luck some crazy fucksr will shoot me before I reach the car and steal my fake gold nugget ........either way it will be entertaining I'm sure ......unless the wife forgets to hit record in the---- me getting shot scenario .....(((do over))....lol


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 12, 2017)

So leprechaun trap is mounted to the plywood with the little trigger and door ....and the boy made a little gold nugget holder out of sticks ....we just got that mounted in the cage/trap .....he's got until the 17th I believe to have it finished for school ........il post some pics tomorrow when more of it gets put together so y'all can see his plan/design coming together ..........pretty creative little guy .....I'm impressed and proud of him ......he even managed not to injure my testicles so far ......however I did get hit in the forehead with a rather large stick that he decided to huck across the shop ......even my little chunker was out in his stroller watching me and brother do important things .....he got the giggles pretty bad ...it was adorable


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 12, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> So leprechaun trap is mounted to the plywood with the little trigger and door ....and the boy made a little gold nugget holder out of sticks ....we just got that mounted in the cage/trap .....he's got until the 17th I believe to have it finished for school ........il post some pics tomorrow when more of it gets put together so y'all can see his plan/design coming together ..........pretty creative little guy .....I'm impressed and proud of him ......he even managed not to injure my testicles so far ......however I did get hit in the forehead with a rather large stick that he decided to huck across the shop ......even my little chunker was out in his stroller watching me and brother do important things .....he got the giggles pretty bad ...it was adorable


Ahhh so many good dads on RIU. It's really sweet to hear about this and @Gary Goodson. More dad stories!

I did get 1/2 of a jigsaw puzzle put together. I'll post a pic if I ever complete it.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 12, 2017)

I drove over my buddies house and picked up my bonsai that he was babysitting while I was on vacation. It's no longer a bonsai. I'm going to be busy tonight taking clones and hacking her up.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 12, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhh so many good dads on RIU. It's really sweet to hear about this and @Gary Goodson. More dad stories!
> 
> I did get 1/2 of a jigsaw puzzle put together. I'll post a pic if I ever complete it.


No shortage of good moms either, I'm sure.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 12, 2017)

**checks time again** 

11:11 make a wish


----------



## neosapien (Mar 12, 2017)

I haven't been up this late in a long time. The transplant back to the penjing container and a haircut. Still need to trim her up proper like a good little slut but this bout all the time I have for tonight.



Edit: @Karah how's your bonsai coming?


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 13, 2017)

Well I'm guna go play some hotel california and a few others on my piano and get relaxed for bed ....just smoked a lil bit tonight but it's kicking in nice since I've been busy all weekend cleaning up the property from the wind and helping little Inda #1 with his project ......gotta get up at 530 to get him ready for school ........il talk to you all tomo if I don't pop back in here ,,in a little while ...

Good night to my dysfunctional Riu fam ..........penises all around


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 13, 2017)

R.I.P. H**** ******
ust came across his obit online. Out of respect, I'm not providing the link. PM me.

Call me fat again please 

I had areal internet battle one time on IRC where he kept calling me fat

I quickly started taking pics of me and my girl cuddling in bed

he called us both fat

An insane gentleman with a taste for trolling 

why so syoung

he was a wittle older then me. 

he was banned on many ocasions for his insanity and sometimes posted a bunch of irrelevant shit but he was cool

I will never forget that mushroomed out IRC battle we had. he had astyle of trolling that made my heart melt. 

one of a kind ? 
no
/


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 13, 2017)

Ugh I really hate to post shit like that but I know a few members here know who he was. 

too many members have died that we need our own shrine to hold them in. 

not a day passes that a new member is added to it. I have met so many of them or talked on the phone during times that were bad bad bad 


LOL I heard australian women have a tendency to kill american men. I believe it to be true 

I love me an aussie lass tho


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 13, 2017)

this is my loction on a diff site

I rep that syrup
Join Date: May 2006
Location: Gone off that maple syrup
Posts: 768
Thanks: 314
Thanked 325 Times in 209 Posts


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 13, 2017)

That post was meant for @Steve French 

I do not know how I ended up back here


----------



## Nugachino (Mar 13, 2017)

This is the first time in ages where I'm not going to be able to complete a fortnightly job search. I haven't bothered to hand out my resume this time. I'm tired of hearing there's nothing going. Or how they do everything online now. Then when I check. There's nothing to apply for.

Or, when I do go online for the so called two thirds of the jobs market. The jobs have some stupid requirement like: completion of year twelve for wood working. Or car and a licence for a customer service job in a section that doesn't do delivery.

Or they're the crappy fast food jobs. Where you get paid less than peanuts to flip burgers and be abused by dumb motherfuckers who can't comprehend that the icecream machine is broken.

I'm tired of this crap. I want my old job back. At least there. I could handle the bullshit of my idiot boss and his suck hole cronies. Job searching is fucking with my head.


----------



## Steve French (Mar 13, 2017)

I dropped a piece of bacon on the ground. Shit, you know my kitchen. Mafucka was growing shit. I ate it though. Just to not be a bitch.


----------



## lokie (Mar 13, 2017)

Steve French said:


> I dropped a piece of bacon on the ground. Shit, you know my kitchen. Mafucka was growing shit. I ate it though. Just to not be a bitch.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 13, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I haven't been up this late in a long time. The transplant back to the penjing container and a haircut. Still need to trim her up proper like a good little slut but this bout all the time I have for tonight.
> 
> View attachment 3905169


Pretty plant and a beautiful container.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 13, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I haven't been up this late in a long time. The transplant back to the penjing container and a haircut. Still need to trim her up proper like a good little slut but this bout all the time I have for tonight.
> 
> View attachment 3905169


How old is it?


----------



## neosapien (Mar 13, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> How old is it?


I forget exactly. 4-6 months ish.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 13, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I forget exactly. 4-6 months ish.


There's been an old couple selling those on the side of the road near the town I live by ......now il think of you everytime I see em ........I could even scream penis at em from now on for added effect ....


Don't those get super old and ninjas keep em as pets ?


----------



## neosapien (Mar 13, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> There's been an old couple selling those on the side of the road near the town I live by ......now il think of you everytime I see em ........I could even scream penis at em from now on for added effect ....
> 
> 
> Don't those get super old and ninjas keep em as pets ?


That's exactly what I'm going for. To grow old into a ninja and keep badass looking bonsai pets.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 13, 2017)

neosapien said:


> That's exactly what I'm going for. To grow old into a ninja and keep badass looking bonsai pets.


I thought you were a ninja already neo ......((sigh)).....your avatar and all this talk about ninja pet trees ....I was putting together a bad ass ninja who could swing through the trees and dick punch anybody ,,sight unseen.....lifting the skirt of many woman and molesting there undercarriage before they even knew you were there ......I still believe ......I know why you injured/cut your finger a while back ......it wasn't because of the dumb excuse you made up .......you were playing with a katana .....practicing slicing holes in yoga pants without a scratch ......nice try Neo .....I'm on to you .


((Lil ninja bow with hands together))

Respect


----------



## 420God (Mar 13, 2017)

Just finished running a new heavy duty phone line from the phone box outside directly to the router inside. The old line had a couple iffy splices that might have had an affect on my signal.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 13, 2017)

I've been getting the weirdest boners today


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 13, 2017)

Practicing with play dough for our leprechaun trap .......I got sidetracked trying to figure out what would attract a leprechaun besides gold ........if leprechauns are boys or lesbians .....I may have found the perfect bait ....


----------



## neosapien (Mar 13, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> R.I.P. H**** ******
> ust came across his obit online. Out of respect, I'm not providing the link. PM me.
> 
> Call me fat again please
> ...


Who?


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 13, 2017)

Y'all ever have ant problems? I'm about to go pick up borax? Oh small piss ants


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 13, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Who?


lol I explained no? I may not have, interwebs peoples 

oh wells 

Today I have not done anything, had on some flannel pajjammers because it was cold and had to run up to meet someone near the bar, didn't even change. I merely put them pants over top grabbed a sweater and said swoo swoo

watching mario kart be played currently while I eat salad. 

the shower sounds sexy as hell right now.


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 13, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> On a sad note, my big boy Spike is not well. He's losing the ability to control his back legs and today he was drooling a LOT. Like tons of thick drool. I've never seen anything like it. He may not make it through the weekend. I'll get a pic. He is pitiful.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 13, 2017)

Not an accomplishment but my favorite thread, so my daughter is not a fan of daylight savings time either. I told her to get ready for bed and she said," it's not even dark" lol


----------



## neosapien (Mar 13, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Not an accomplishment but my favorite thread, so my daughter is not a fan of daylight savings time either. I told her to get ready for bed and she said," it's not even dark" lol


I just accomplished cleaning off my daughter's fork because "the tofu can't touch the wonton because that's disgusting".


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 13, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I just accomplished cleaning off my daughter's fork because "the tofu can't touch the wonton because that's disgusting".


Everybody knows that. 

That's what we say when our daughter says stuff like that..


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 13, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I just accomplished cleaning off my daughter's fork because "the tofu can't touch the wonton because that's disgusting".


Sounds like something a ninja would say ....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 13, 2017)

Eltomcat said:


> Y'all ever have ant problems? I'm about to go pick up borax? Oh small piss ants


This stuff works, both off the market though. Nasty polluters.

I use it sparringly and diluted. I have no ants, but have developed numerous health problems, nervous conditions and I have difficulty sleeping. And the birds in the area have birth defects. Probably just a coincidence.

(Actually, they're both unopened. I never threw them out just in case I'm attacked by cockroaches after a nuclear war.)


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 13, 2017)

Lots more has been done already ...he's painted a lot of green so it's pretty much up to him now by himself .....it looks different than these pics ....but this was this afternoon ....he's excited and decided he wanted to put a small bridge leading to the trap ......yes those are pieces of bamboo stakes for my baby plants before I plant them in holes ......projects with a dad who grows pot .....he is infactuated with that hot glue gun ....still no burns from it yet ........should have more pics tomorrow as he gets more stuff on it ......this is his first real project by himself ...with his own ideas ....his imagination is great ....love my boys


Not sure where to attach my homemade vagina yet though ..


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 13, 2017)

Me and my baby chunker chillin on grandmas couch earlier this morning .....yes I squeeze his cheeks on a daily basis ......he's a big O boy ....he's starting to enjoy baby food and tasting different things .....little shit can bite with some pretty good pressure now to .....lol 

Good night guys and gals TTU all tomo if I don't pop back in later after I toke ..........


----------



## dangledo (Mar 14, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3905716
> Me and my baby chunker chillin on grandmas couch earlier this morning .....yes I squeeze his cheeks on a daily basis ......he's a big O boy ....he's starting to enjoy baby food and tasting different things .....little shit can bite with some pretty good pressure now to .....lol
> 
> Good night guys and gals TTU all tomo if I don't pop back in later after I toke ..........


good work man. looks legit as any leprechaun trap ive seen

dem cheeks doe. squeeze em fer me please


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 14, 2017)

dangledo said:


> good work man. looks legit as any leprechaun trap ive seen
> 
> dem cheeks doe. squeeze em fer me please


Il give em a good squeeze for ya.......I can give em a quick normal kinda squeeze ........or I can give em an awkwardly long squeeze and make him appear to have fish lips .......up to you Dangle


----------



## neosapien (Mar 14, 2017)

I accomplished waking up and attempting to shovel all the snow we got from the blizzard only to discover that we got 0 snow and the weather people are now my enemies.

@srh88 are you getting dumped on?


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 14, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I accomplished waking up and attempting to shovel all the snow we got from the blizzard only to discover that we got 0 snow and the weather people are now my enemies.
> 
> @srh88 are you getting dumped on?


Watch out weather people ...this is his snow removal tool of choice ..
 
#NINJA


----------



## neosapien (Mar 14, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Watch out weather people ...this is his snow removal tool of choice ..
> View attachment 3905795
> #NINJA


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 14, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I accomplished waking up and attempting to shovel all the snow we got from the blizzard only to discover that we got 0 snow and the weather people are now my enemies.
> 
> @srh88 are you getting dumped on?


@srh88 probably went to work before any of us got our asses outta bed LOL!


----------



## srh88 (Mar 14, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I accomplished waking up and attempting to shovel all the snow we got from the blizzard only to discover that we got 0 snow and the weather people are now my enemies.
> 
> @srh88 are you getting dumped on?


Oh yeah we got hit with some snow and lots of ice


----------



## neosapien (Mar 14, 2017)

I took the time I allotted myself for shoveling and manicured my pet a little more. I might have to take some more clones so I didn't go too overboard.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 14, 2017)

Went to an appointment and he had written the wrong date, he still allowed me to do it today instead of coming back on Friday. I felt it was the wrong day and brought the card just in case. he laughed a bit at the mistake and said "that's suppose to be a 9" 

oh well got the rest of the week free now to sweat out these toxins. 

thanks for the laughs cat, my sides hurt now  

huggles from an autist


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I took the time I allotted myself for shoveling and manicured my pet a little more. I might have to take some more clones so I didn't go too overboard.
> 
> View attachment 3905837


 How did the humidity dome project fare, neo?


----------



## neosapien (Mar 14, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> How did the humidity dome project fare, neo?


The first attempt was a complete disaster. Mainly because blue painters tape was the only thing I could find to attach the chopstick uprights to the tray. I ditched that effort this morning and cannibalized one of my wives bed-in-a-bag bags and that seems to be working great.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 14, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Oh yeah we got hit with some snow and lots of ice


I'm in new york right now pushing snow. Easily a foot in most places I've been so far.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2017)

neosapien said:


> The first attempt was a complete disaster. Mainly because blue painters tape was the only thing I could find to attach the chopstick uprights to the tray. I ditched that effort this morning and cannibalized one of my wives bed-in-a-bag bags and that seems to be working great.


 That is the spirit!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 14, 2017)

Put up paneling in closet today, and caulked away light leaks under steps. (They were previously 'taped' away.)

Originally, going up those steps looked a lot like theater lighting during photo periods. (The wife always teased about that).

Of course, I'll paint over the caulking later this week. Also have to put in floating floor tomorrow and trim the seams and put up baseboard. Just going to get cheap ass white foamboard trim for this application.


33 sq. ft. of flooring, but actual useable space is about 3' x 4' x 8' high. You can put a plant or 2 under steps, but that's out of direct light range so I rarely do it.


Like restoring an old convertible, I can't wait to drive it again.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 14, 2017)

So were finished with the trap ....having trouble loading pics ...but it turned out pretty neat ....the boy is excited about it ....il post more pics later .....when it doesn't take 12 minutes per pic ......wtf


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Indacouch (Mar 14, 2017)

He's quite pleased with himself .....he said ((I'm so guna beat all the other kids and catch the leprechaun dad))........that's my boy ....that's my boy ....


Now go whoop some leprechaun ass ....lol


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 14, 2017)

I got sap all-over my body. Don't try to be a naked carpenter. Oh let Jesus know to come over, I got something for him.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 14, 2017)

That looks fucking awesome @Indacouch


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 14, 2017)

neosapien said:


> That looks fucking awesome @Indacouch


Thanks buddy


----------



## Bareback (Mar 15, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3906148
> He's quite pleased with himself .....he said ((I'm so guna beat all the other kids and catch the leprechaun dad))........that's my boy ....that's my boy ....
> 
> 
> Now go whoop some leprechaun ass ....lol


I vote for you "Dad of the year". 

You have two great looking boys, try to enjoy every moment, they grow so fast.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 15, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I'm in new york right now pushing snow. Easily a foot in most places I've been so far.


Middletown New York baby. I accomplished pushing alot of snow. And I ain't done yet. Connecticut here I come.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 15, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I vote for you "Dad of the year".
> 
> You have two great looking boys, try to enjoy every moment, they grow so fast.


Thank you BB......I try to keep it fun for my boys while raising them........hopefully they both become super successful and don't have to do some of the dumb shit that dad did growing up ...lol.....thanks again


----------



## lokie (Mar 15, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Thank you BB......I try to keep it fun for my boys while raising them........hopefully they both become super successful and don't have to do some of the dumb shit that dad did growing up ...lol.....thanks again


Just as we all have, they will still have to stumble through the schools of "hard knocks" and
"dumb luck." Fortunately you are providing them with the tools to figure shit out, get back up and to keep going forward.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3906148
> He's quite pleased with himself .....he said ((I'm so guna beat all the other kids and catch the leprechaun dad))........that's my boy ....that's my boy ....
> 
> 
> Now go whoop some leprechaun ass ....lol


That is so amazing! He should be proud, what an imagination that kid has, acorn doesn't fall far from the tree  He should win an award but they don't do that anymore do they?


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 15, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> That is so amazing! He should be proud, what an imagination that kid has, acorn doesn't fall far from the tree  He should win an award but they don't do that anymore do they?


No not really ....he does go to a small country school that is very nice because it's small and it has a whole different feel than just a regular large public school ......he was super proud when we carried it into his class and all his little friends gravitated towards his trap and started asking him questions and checking it out ......he didn't even say bye to me ...lol...he was to busy showing his invention to his friends .

Most all the kids that go to his school are farmers/dairymens kids ....it's a public school ,,just small and in in a rural area ....literally surrounded by almond orchards and there's nothing else near that school except farm land .....kids gotta be in that certain district to go there ....it's only 5 or so mins from the ranch so it's nice to not have to take him into town like I did for preschool .....all my brothers kids and even my wife went there .....I have a niece there as well ....she always finds uncle on Mondays and Thursdays to get snack money for the school store ....today's minimum day so il be picking her and lil Inda up and taking them for a tasty treat after school .....that's the minimum day deal .


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2017)

Ahhh that's sweet, what a nice life.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 15, 2017)

Put in floating floor right over old indoor carpet in grow room today. They said I couldn't do it. I said, fuck you. It's done.

View under steps, didn't change the old paneling there, no real need. Just storage for pots, trays, fertilizer, etc.

Trimmed out rest of room with white foamboard. Cheap. Who cares, it's functional and white semigloss, good for growing.

still need one cheap piece of trim to cover 5/16" expansion gap on one side. Floating floors require an expansion gap.
Some of the trim isn't oriented normally because it had to be fitted behind outlet boxes, just trying to cover paneling ends.


I'm running 4 double outlets (not all used) off one line. Electrician buddy is coming over to cut connection to numbers 2, 3 and 4, and will hook up fresh new 12-2 line to them. Then, I'll have 2 lines going in. No more blowing a breaker running a vacuum cleaner or hair dryer. That always sucked. I run a 600 overhead and two 135 watt LED's for side lights. Those LED's aren't the primary footprint, but they sure are bright. I could get a 1000 to replace 600 someday, not sure if I'd benefit in a small area though. I'll think about it.

still have to paint under steps, caulking tube said wait 48 hrs., so tomorrow sounds good.


----------



## Nugachino (Mar 15, 2017)

Not today. But started yesterday. I've made my first attempt at cloning.

I took three samples from my outdoor plants. Two from the lanky one. And one from the regrown "top" on the other. The regrow is hiding in this pic.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 15, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Not today. But started yesterday. I've made my first attempt at cloning.
> 
> I took three samples from my outdoor plants. Two from the lanky one. And one from the regrown "top" on the other. The regrow is hiding in this pic.
> 
> View attachment 3906646


Noice. Good luck. I just took a few myself. It's a race! To see who doesn't kill them first! Just kidding. They like a moist environment. So if it's winter and the air is dry as fuck like here, they'd appreciate a few mists throughout the day.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 15, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Not today. But started yesterday. I've made my first attempt at cloning.
> 
> I took three samples from my outdoor plants. Two from the lanky one. And one from the regrown "top" on the other. The regrow is hiding in this pic.
> 
> View attachment 3906646


I have to learn how to do that. Only cuts I ever took were sexing cuts.

They rooted a couple times without even trying, so I stuck 'em in little pots and grew out some narrow budsicle plants.

Seems easy enough.


----------



## Nugachino (Mar 15, 2017)

Well. They've survived nearly 20 hours off their mothers so far. Guess that's a good sign.

I just bought some peat blocks soaked them in rain water. Dipped the tips in rooting solution. Then placed them in the blocks, under a lamp. And covered them with a cut up bottle.

I've never done this before either. But, I'm assuming it's very similar to the sexing method. Except that you give them a lot more light. Say, 16 hours.


----------



## Nugachino (Mar 15, 2017)

The weather is okay here. We're currently going between coolish 21°c days to the more warmer 33°c days.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2017)

Day 2, week #4


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 15, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Day 2, week #4
> View attachment 3906661


Oh yeah, baby!


----------



## Kevin Harvey (Mar 15, 2017)

life sucks sometimes I smoked some weed out of a bong I need some dj short flo or flodica or indica like afghani or california orange bud from Nirvana seeds Holland, outdoor grower I only got some pony of budweiser and wine I must have gone stupid


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## neosapien (Mar 15, 2017)

Kevin Harvey said:


> life sucks sometimes I smoked some weed out of a bong I need some dj short flo or flodica or indica like afghani or california orange bud from Nirvana seeds Holland, outdoor grower I only got some pony of budweiser and wine I must have gone stupid


I'd say so.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 15, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Well. They've survived nearly 20 hours off their mothers so far. Guess that's a good sign.
> 
> I just bought some peat blocks soaked them in rain water. Dipped the tips in rooting solution. Then placed them in the blocks, under a lamp. And covered them with a cut up bottle.
> 
> I've never done this before either. But, I'm assuming it's very similar to the sexing method. Except that you give them a lot more light. Say, 16 hours.


Don't be close to the lamp, heat will kill/dry them. No roots remember. They only need maintenance light, not growing light. Good luck


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 15, 2017)

Been gardening so hard i miss you guys. I'll try to catch up on this thread tonight.
Every extra minute i get has been fucking wit the boat. Here's the three pimp ass seats that will be in the back for fishing including my capt chair. My girlfriend said i should take pictures along the way, I'll try to.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 16, 2017)

Woke up to winter..

 
January 80's march 20's


----------



## 420God (Mar 16, 2017)

Baby is getting big.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Mar 16, 2017)

Kevin Harvey said:


> life sucks sometimes I smoked some weed out of a bong I need some dj short flo or flodica or indica like afghani or california orange bud from Nirvana seeds Holland, outdoor grower I only got some pony of budweiser and wine I must have gone stupid


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 16, 2017)

Kevin Harvey said:


> life sucks sometimes I smoked some weed out of a bong I need some dj short flo or flodica or indica like afghani or california orange bud from Nirvana seeds Holland, outdoor grower I only got some pony of budweiser and wine I must have gone stupid


tell me about it. I forgot I poured coffee and it went cold, what is a man to do but to reinvent his situation and throw some baileys up in that cup. 

I didn't actually do the baileys, instead I made more coffee and proceeded to burn my mouth on a now too hot coffee. 

what size pants are you? 

sometimes I like to stare at the lake as the cold breeze blows over my sand covered body and only then does the world make a little more sense

fucking cats m8


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2017)

420God said:


> Baby is getting big.
> 
> View attachment 3906987


Ahhh and it has Pebbles eyes, too cute.


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 16, 2017)

I did this so far. It's my 15' x 30. Deck.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm now in Harrisburg, PA to clean up a couple commercial properties and hopefully be headed home. I've had about 8 hours of sleep since 9 am monday. But god damn will the paycheck be ridiculously huge. I do miss my lady and my puppies tho. Plus I ran out of weed yesterday so I've been sober all day. Oh well. Workin man blues.


----------



## lokie (Mar 16, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I'm now in Harrisburg, PA to clean up a couple commercial properties and hopefully be headed home. I've had about 8 hours of sleep since 9 am monday. But god damn will the paycheck be ridiculously huge. I do miss my lady and my puppies tho. Plus I ran out of weed yesterday so I've been sober all day. Oh well. Workin man blues.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2017)

I smoked some chicken thighs.


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 16, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 3907261
> I smoked some chicken thighs.


Yummy!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 16, 2017)

I have decreased my drinking since friday by quite a bit with yesterday only being a few Large cans so maybe a 6 of beer and a few shots of gin. 

The shakes keep me awake at night and if I absolutely fear what would be occuring if I wasn't eating handfuls of kpins throughtout the day. I am on close to 14 mg at the moment and still shake, have mild hallucinations and dreams so real I wake up covered in sweat dry heaving. 

It really fucking sucks. Emo says I seized out but I don't believe her one bits 

today has been a hell fest physically and mentally. I gotta go buy a mickey of gin and meet my sweetie for pizza and then vidja games and sodomy. 

take care folks


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 16, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I'm now in Harrisburg, PA to clean up a couple commercial properties and hopefully be headed home. I've had about 8 hours of sleep since 9 am monday. But god damn will the paycheck be ridiculously huge. I do miss my lady and my puppies tho. Plus I ran out of weed yesterday so I've been sober all day. Oh well. Workin man blues.


Next time, take one gram of bud for every inch of snow. I think you'll have a little left over.


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 16, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I have decreased my drinking since friday by quite a bit with yesterday only being a few Large cans so maybe a 6 of beer and a few shots of gin.
> 
> The shakes keep me awake at night and if I absolutely fear what would be occuring if I wasn't eating handfuls of kpins throughtout the day. I am on close to 14 mg at the moment and still shake, have mild hallucinations and dreams so real I wake up covered in sweat dry heaving.
> 
> ...


Good job man! Hold in there


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 16, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Next time, take one gram of bud for every inch of snow. I think you'll have a little left over.


Not fond of crossing state lines with any weed much less 18 grams lol. But I knew I'd be gone a while so I brought a quarter. Didn't last long.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 16, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> Good job man! Hold in there


A bit of a start, this time last year I was a lot deeper in my bad habits. I suck at this living thing imo. 


Ugh I am regretting having to walk right now, it isn't cold but like where are my pants?


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 16, 2017)

Sawed away a bunch after a few weeks....shit was getting ridiculous...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 16, 2017)

[Intro]
You know, recently man..
I hit the lowest point of my fuckin' life
I became consumed entirely, and went completely fuckin' insane
So i figured what else to do but to write about it
Let it inspire me a bit
So that's what i did and now i got something to say

[Verse 1]
This my real life, straight verses; no fucking chorus
So come explore it, love me for it; or judge me for it
I layed in bed, flickin' smokes in an open piss bottle
I dropped like 20 pounds in a week, going through withdrawals
I always said addictions a flaw of the weak
Obviously, my addiction; it was stronger than me
Cause man I hit rock bottom heavy, fuckin' hard
My mother said she found me convulsing and held me in her arms
My love left me at my worst point, bailed when I fell
Last words to me, I should be ashamed of myself
That last week of my demise, the damn needles I took a thousand
Would you have come to my funeral and put me down then?
I almost died multiple times in a week
So how can you live with yourself when youre tryna sleep
To know I could be so close to dying, lying in peace
Would you still just think of yourself, if I was deceased?
And yeah I got aggressive in my blackout state
And I ain't saying now that that's okay
We were so in love, romancin
You refused to give me another chance then
What happened to your best quality, being understandin'
I love you.. you're hating me
It crushed me, than it bugged you; people judged you for datin' me
Now it's no forgiveness for a past side i've shown to women
With you, you know its different; you should stick to your own opinion
Our only time together on house arrest, hate this shit
There's supposed to be so much more to this relationship
Can't even look in a fucking mirror to see my face in it
I've sat in the dark with a knife to my throat; craziness
And still, you would try to mess with me
You really wanna push it, with my suicidal tendencies
If I died, would you cry, why are you and I enemies
I press my palms into my eyes and picture you beside me endlessly
You hated my females fans, so you were jealous; fuck it
Your the first I ever trusted, there for; fell in love with
You're perfect, I was just addicted to this hellish substance
You are correct though, I am completely self destructive
And I'm sorry, it'd never happen again
My minds gone for that span of time, dont know what was happening then
If I was that crazy baby, id be glad I was dead
I'm sorry you said you felt like you'd never see your family again
And I don't blame you
You were great, you should be proud
What I was going through, its insane you could put me down
Exes that i've ruined and crushed, have called to see I'm movin' up
When you ain't even asked me how I'm fuckin' doin once
And I hear what youre saying, close ear to the ground
When I needed you most, you nowhere to be found
If you really were my girl, you woulda been supportive
With true love its true love, you shouldn't have to force it
Cause I believed in you, my heart fuckin' bleeds for you
Where the fuck is your precense, when I really fuckin' needed you
Towards the end, drugs removed my soul
I am embarrassed you were there to see me lose control
So were you the love of my life, or just some stupid ho
I guess now youre just somebody that I used to know


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 16, 2017)

[Bridge]
For now, but i will be back
And i am across the country bettering my life
I transferred my conditions here
And you know i'm bettering my life
And dont let people get inside your head and convince you
Cause i'm such a fuckin' terrible person that i must have been terrible to you and tricked you
You know me as an amazing man cause that's exactly what i was to you straight up. i love you. i miss you. and now the whole world knows i'm sorry
And this ones for my dawg man

[Verse 2]
As an ex addict, bruce when I met you; you was clean as a judge
No reason for drugs, and surrounded yourself with people you love
When we first started to click, yeah we partied a bit
Who knew we'd reach that point where it'd be harder and harder to quit
The first night I met your brother, keeps replaying with me
The character I embodied was smooth, I was dangerous see
The genius on drugs, so cool you was hanging with me
He didn't know that I influenced you negatively
So when he seen us chillin, we was kings; he was proud
It breaks my heart to think of what he probably thinks of me now
So with this I'm just reflectin', I'm constantly recollectin
I got a younger brother too bruce, but you never met him
And he seen my darkness, and I dont got any good left
But even then he still wanna be following in my footsteps
And i've betrayed em all, people that love me to my core
My sisters always had my back, she doesn't anymore
So I look at my arm, and the marks and needle penetration
Cause the people who fuckin' love me, it leaves them devastated
I guess we both got worse when you was outta control
But then I was sittin' in prison bro, so how could I know
And going through withdrawls in a prison cell, livin' hell
I know that feeling of pain when you really wish you could kill yourself
I accepted it happened, be there a long time
They say every dog gets its day, I guess I got mine
I hit my house arrest, bail; lucky I know
When we spoke some time later, it's been crushin my soul
I love you hollo, bruce I always got love for you bro
That was the last thing I said as I fuckin' hung up the phone
Found out the next day, enraged; smashing walls
25, too young for a fuckin' man to fall
I wish I said something more when you hadda called
A fuckin hour later and you were dead in a bathroom stall
Why do we just enjoy it? why do we love the posion?
You shoulda went out on a throne bro, not a fucking toilet
My blood is boiling at the thought of it bruce
You give yourself too much credit for how your tolerance grew?
When you feelin' low on life, and needed that confidence boost?
I'll take lines in your name, if they say it's what you wanted to do
And I never understood, but as of recent I knew
Cause I was a needle or two away from being with you
And I'm sorry for the times that I was freakin' out when you were with me
Specially that time I lost my mind while driving through the city
I wanted to honor your memory, and swear off shootin' quickly
A year past I'm still doing the same shit, bruce forgive me
I almost had my body into soft dirt
I swore i'd get better, but homie it got a lot worse
And I was in that same weak place, so I couldn't fight for you
At your memorial, high on the same shit that took your life from you
I guess your father blamed me to people at the bar
I didn't hear it directly, its like I seen it from a far
I told whatevski, there was something that I needed from his car
I cried for you brother and stuck another needle in my arm
I know I know its fucked up ain't it
Friends dont know how to help, so that subject changes
My parents is embarrassed is an understatement
It's just amazing I can function with all the drugs ive taken
But yo; im gonna stop though bruce, I ain't ready to die yet g
Through your friendship and your death, it's inspired me
I need to wake the fuck up now man, find my dreams
Conquer goals, and become everything we said we'd try to be
The tat of your names on the ribs on my side
So to know i'll keep you close to my heart, that fills me with pride
And I know I'm not responsible, but I'm guilty inside
Cause I know if you never met me, bruce; you'd still be alive


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 16, 2017)

I haven't heard that song in fucking years.

It goes hard as fuck.

ugh, I recommend a listen

k PAnts, check
half cocked check
money yes
backwood check
backwood check
drugs check
phone have none

Time for a pizzza and to make a few extra bucks. toooooodles


----------



## Bareback (Mar 16, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 3907261
> I smoked some chicken thighs.


Is it hard to keep'em lit


----------



## lokie (Mar 16, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 3907261
> I smoked some chicken thighs.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 17, 2017)

Some of you may know one of the gentlemen in this video.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 17, 2017)

Kevin Harvey said:


> life sucks sometimes I smoked some weed out of a bong I need some dj short flo or flodica or indica like afghani or california orange bud from Nirvana seeds Holland, outdoor grower I only got some pony of budweiser and wine I must have gone stupid


Hello Vern


----------



## 420God (Mar 17, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Some of you may know one of the gentlemen in this video.


Awesome!


----------



## neosapien (Mar 17, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Some of you may know one of the gentlemen in this video.


Wow Bob. You're like all kinds of talented. You strike me as a guy who got his dick sucked a lot.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2017)

Although Indacouch's trap may not have gotten the leprechaun he made a big mistake and got to close to the famous leprechaun wrangler. To escape with his gold he had to give up his Lucky Charms!



What an amazing gift! Thank you, you know who you are! That freaking container was fucking engineering genius.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 17, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Although Indacouch's trap may not have gotten the leprechaun he made a big mistake and got to close to the famous leprechaun wrangler. To escape with his gold he had to give up his Lucky Charms!
> 
> View attachment 3907912
> 
> What an amazing gift! Thank you, you know who you are! That freaking container was fucking engineering genius.


What an awesome person, right? I was gonna get a cut too, but my mail has been going to the neighbors lately. So I asked to hold off till we get shit sorted out over here. I had to hold off on another seed order too. 

mail people


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> What an awesome person, right? I was gonna get a cut too, but my mail has been going to the neighbors lately. So I asked to hold off till we get shit sorted out over here. I had to hold off on another seed order too.
> 
> mail people


Indeed the most awesome! I am so sorry about the mail. That just sucks


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 17, 2017)

Finished floor trim with this little piece to cover floating floor expansion gap.
 
The floor kept fucking moving every time I walked over it while laying. I had to start from doorway to use long pieces 1st.

I think the entire expansion gap is under that trim now. 5/16" x 2.

They said don't walk on it for 48 hrs. in instructions. I gave them 24ish. I need to get everything back in here before Monday. You'd be amazed how much stuff I have in here when growing.

Finally going to paint under steps tonight, fucking caulk didn't harden as fast as the tube said it wouId.
 

Just to make it interesting, I'm eating half a gummy bear before I start. 

I love a challenge.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 17, 2017)

Getting there. Extreme Bond Primer.

Not bad for being ridiculously blitzed.

Got a space heater blowing in there. Heat dries paint. I know from painting in 90° weather in the summer.



I might get a coat of finish paint on tonight.

If my head stops vibrating.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 17, 2017)

I slipped into a Chili coma. 
 
https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https%3A%2F%2Fpbs.twimg.com%2Fmedia%2FCeQ4JQMVAAA45pL.jpg&imgrefurl=https%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2Ftrevorlarcom%2Fstatus%2F712752140192653312&docid=9n7JcgiQgxu1hM&tbnid=Om_0hEl-KOqufM%3A&vet=10ahUKEwi476rtg9_SAhVR-2MKHU3AAOoQMwgdKAEwAQ..i&w=600&h=851&itg=1&bih=601&biw=1047&q=chili%20coma&ved=0ahUKEwi476rtg9_SAhVR-2MKHU3AAOoQMwgdKAEwAQ&iact=mrc&uact=8


----------



## Bareback (Mar 17, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> I slipped into a Chili coma.
> View attachment 3908134


I thought you would be older, your handle through me off lol.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 17, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I thought you would be older, your handle through me off lol.


It's an attempt to regain my anonymity.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 17, 2017)

Well got the arch I built about 12 years ago all cleaned up and moved ....it fell over in the wind weeks back ....momma has been giving me shit so I figured she's the cook and the only person I play hide the salami with ...and it's ST.P day so I figured what the hell .....it went pretty smooth ...I used the Tahoe to pull the metal pipes out and drag the shit over to my junk pile ....but I also got douched by the Stinkiest fucking stale water I've ever smelt ....a pipe was full of rancid water and when I pulled it out it flung that shit all over me ....(((GAGG))....it looks much nicer out front I have to admit ....way more open ...I think I'm guna take the grass out and pave that section as well to extend the driveway ........literally threw those clothes away I was wearing when I got the shit water on me .....walked in the house asshole naked straight to the shower ....it was that bad ......now I get to eat my CB&C dinner ......and maybe a round of hide the salami a lil later .....off to eat I go


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 17, 2017)

Wait ....not asshole naked I lied ....I was wearing socks ....k bye


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 18, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Well got the arch I built about 12 years ago all cleaned up and moved ....it fell over in the wind weeks back ....momma has been giving me shit so I figured she's the cook and the only person I play hide the salami with ...and it's ST.P day so I figured what the hell .....it went pretty smooth ...I used the Tahoe to pull the metal pipes out and drag the shit over to my junk pile ....but I also got douched by the Stinkiest fucking stale water I've ever smelt ....a pipe was full of rancid water and when I pulled it out it flung that shit all over me ....(((GAGG))....it looks much nicer out front I have to admit ....way more open ...I think I'm guna take the grass out and pave that section as well to extend the driveway ........literally threw those clothes away I was wearing when I got the shit water on me .....walked in the house asshole naked straight to the shower ....it was that bad ......now I get to eat my CB&C dinner ......and maybe a round of hide the salami a lil later .....off to eat I go


Funny story for sure.
Around 2010 my youngest son and I have the tractor with the bucket full of serious power tools to dispatch the old Cedar that's blown over at the south end of a 10 (sh) acre lawn @ Mom & Dads. July in Ar, like a thousand degrees & I feel funky shit on both calves - cursory inspection show my fore legs to be many degrees darker than they should be (roughly a bazillion seed ticks) and it could be seen to be traveling north!!!
A quick scream announced my becoming nekkid (tenners and all) - tossed that shit in the bucket & hauled ass to the house to jump into the shower.

Not sure who was more amused, Mom or Dad

Fuck - it still gives me a bit o the willies


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 18, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Funny story for sure.
> Around 2010 my youngest son and I have the tractor with the bucket full of serious power tools to dispatch the old Cedar that's blown over at the south end of a 10 (sh) acre lawn @ Mom & Dads. July in Ar, like a thousand degrees & I feel funky shit on both calves - cursory inspection show my fore legs to be many degrees darker than they should be (roughly a bazillion seed ticks) and it could be seen to be traveling north!!!
> A quick scream announced my becoming nekkid (tenners and all) - tossed that shit in the bucket & hauled ass to the house to jump into the shower.
> 
> ...


Lmao ......I've stepped into my fair share of red ant nests on the farms irrigating ,,and had to lose my pants to do the ant dance ,,,to save my testicles .......but that's nothing compared to what you explained above ....((FUCK THAT))

I swear it made me feel like I had a bug crawling on my leg just reading that shit ..lol.....il take my red ants and pipes full of shit water over a bazillion ticks any day .


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 18, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Funny story for sure.
> Around 2010 my youngest son and I have the tractor with the bucket full of serious power tools to dispatch the old Cedar that's blown over at the south end of a 10 (sh) acre lawn @ Mom & Dads. July in Ar, like a thousand degrees & I feel funky shit on both calves - cursory inspection show my fore legs to be many degrees darker than they should be (roughly a bazillion seed ticks) and it could be seen to be traveling north!!!
> A quick scream announced my becoming nekkid (tenners and all) - tossed that shit in the bucket & hauled ass to the house to jump into the shower.
> 
> ...





Indacouch said:


> Lmao ......I've stepped into my fair share of red ant nests on the farms irrigating ,,and had to lose my pants to do the ant dance ,,,to save my testicles .......but that's nothing compared to what you explained above ....((FUCK THAT))
> 
> I swear it made me feel like I had a bug crawling on my leg just reading that shit ..lol.....il take my red ants and pipes full of shit water over a bazillion ticks any day .


_{{BB shudders and checks cupboard to make sure he has a fresh can of 100% DEET}}_


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 18, 2017)

Worst birthday ever! I got drunk and passed out. Woke up and the fire was out on the smoker. I might've ruined Christmas! Oh well, it's only a prime brisket


Fuck me in my dickhole!


----------



## Bareback (Mar 18, 2017)

Well today is a sad day, my grandma is 98' and is sick not eating not drinking not responding to verbals . I just hope I get there in time to say my goodbyes. She has already out lived 3 of children including Moma ,1 husband and 4 boy friends. I was told her last words to her nurse was fuck you , Grandma was a special kind of personality . I will miss her cussing my aunt that I can't stand lol. She worked in a cotton mill for 55 years and was never sick just couldn't hear shit


----------



## 420God (Mar 18, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Well today is a sad day, my grandma is 98' and is sick not eating not drinking not responding to verbals . I just hope I get there in time to say my goodbyes. She has already out lived 3 of children including Moma ,1 husband and 4 boy friends. I was told her last words to her nurse was fuck you , Grandma was a special kind of personality . I will miss her cussing my aunt that I can't stand lol. She worked in a cotton mill for 55 years and was never sick just couldn't hear shit


Sorry to hear.


----------



## Nugachino (Mar 18, 2017)

I fixed up the back gate. And secured a small board to the gap my dog had pushed through. Little shit is Houdini some days. Gonna have to tack up some new shadecloth soon too. He's gone and put holes in it with his claws by jumping up on it all the time.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 18, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Well today is a sad day, my grandma is 98' and is sick not eating not drinking not responding to verbals . I just hope I get there in time to say my goodbyes. She has already out lived 3 of children including Moma ,1 husband and 4 boy friends. I was told her last words to her nurse was fuck you , Grandma was a special kind of personality . I will miss her cussing my aunt that I can't stand lol. She worked in a cotton mill for 55 years and was never sick just couldn't hear shit


I hope you make it. good thoughts to you.


----------



## lokie (Mar 18, 2017)

We had Banana soup for dinner last night. 

The original idea was to have Banana pudding for dessert.






But it never set up. 






So, being tired, lazy and hungry too, we just had Banana soup for dinner.







Next time I'm gonna invite this chick to peel my banana. I bet
it stiffens up then.


----------



## lokie (Mar 18, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Well today is a sad day, my grandma is 98' and is sick not eating not drinking not responding to verbals . I just hope I get there in time to say my goodbyes. She has already out lived 3 of children including Moma ,1 husband and 4 boy friends. I was told her* last words to her nurse was fuck you *, Grandma was a special kind of personality . I will miss her cussing my aunt that I can't stand lol. She worked in a cotton mill for 55 years and was never sick just couldn't hear shit


I like this part.

I feel your pain man.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 18, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I fixed up the back gate. And secured a small board to the gap my dog had pushed through. Little shit is Houdini some days. Gonna have to tack up some new shadecloth soon too. He's gone and put holes in it with his claws by jumping up on it all the time.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 18, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Worst birthday ever! I got drunk and passed out. Woke up and the fire was out on the smoker. I might've ruined Christmas! Oh well, it's only a prime brisket
> 
> 
> Fuck me in my dickhole!


Damn that is frustrating but I bet it will be fine. Briskets are resilient beasts! Mine just entered stall I need to wrap it.



Bareback said:


> Well today is a sad day, my grandma is 98' and is sick not eating not drinking not responding to verbals . I just hope I get there in time to say my goodbyes. She has already out lived 3 of children including Moma ,1 husband and 4 boy friends. I was told her last words to her nurse was fuck you , Grandma was a special kind of personality . I will miss her cussing my aunt that I can't stand lol. She worked in a cotton mill for 55 years and was never sick just couldn't hear shit


I hope you get there too, sounds like you had a wonderful grandmother.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 18, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Damn that is frustrating but I bet it will be fine. Briskets are resilient beasts! Mine just entered stall I need to wrap it..


Yea I've got it in the oven on low... hopefully it'll be moist and tender


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 18, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yea I've got it in the oven on low... hopefully it'll be moist and tender


I've done that more than once with a choice. I bet the increased fat in a prime will take it in style. Wanna have coffee?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 18, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I've done that more than once with a choice. I bet the increased fat in a prime will take it in style. Wanna have coffee?


Awe I'd love to, but I'm out getting some breakfast. We might end up at Ihop


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 18, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yea I've got it in the oven on low... hopefully it'll be moist and tender


If you are like me you will forget, so just in case keep this around and omit the cream corn.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/55610/get-a-husband-brunswick-stew/?internalSource=hub recipe&referringId=17507&referringContentType=recipe hub&clickId=cardslot 4
http://allrecipes.com/recipe/55610/get-a-husband-brunswick-stew/?internalSource=hub%20recipe&referringId=17507&referringContentType=recipe%20hub&clickId=cardslot%204


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 18, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Well today is a sad day, my grandma is 98' and is sick not eating not drinking not responding to verbals . I just hope I get there in time to say my goodbyes. She has already out lived 3 of children including Moma ,1 husband and 4 boy friends. I was told her last words to her nurse was fuck you , Grandma was a special kind of personality . I will miss her cussing my aunt that I can't stand lol. She worked in a cotton mill for 55 years and was never sick just couldn't hear shit


That sucks ..sorry to hear that .

Your description of her reminds me of my great Grammy on my moms side ....she sounds kinda the same way ,,cussed like a sailor smoked like a train and drank like a fish .....but her biggest thing was,,she loved the oakland A's ....she would say fuck the giants anytime she got a chance ......literally everytime we'd visit her she'd be praising the A's or saying fuck the giants ....she was stuck in bed from health issues when I knew her .....but my oldest brother told me she was not afraid to speak her mind in public either .....always watching baseball in bed with a bottle of whiskey and enough cigarette smoke lingering in the air to give the neighbors cancer ..


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 18, 2017)

So today I discovered that my room mate has been stealing pain pills out of my room when Im not home. Can't trust anyone. Had it just been one or two I would have never found out. Bastard takes like 20 at a time...he's done it before and I just thought I miscounted. Guess I should start looking for a new apartment again.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 18, 2017)

Well I just got home from visiting with my grandma, she is weak but after some antibiotics her fever broke. And she is eating yogurt and ensure now and she might just pull through. I think she flipped me a bird or maybe she was showing me something she found in her diaper IDK.


----------



## Nugachino (Mar 18, 2017)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 3908350


Nah. The thing is taller than me. And I'm 5',7". He's gotta go through it if he wants out.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 18, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Nah. The thing is taller than me. And I'm 5',7". He's gotta go through it if he wants out.



Ok ok. My bad I thought you had that one thing. What's it called? Oh yeah, a sense of humor.


----------



## Steve French (Mar 18, 2017)

I registered to be an organ donor, you know, if I happen to kick the bucket one of these days. It warms my heart to think it might get stuck in someone else and save their life. Also, the thought of possessing somebody is nice.


----------



## Steve French (Mar 18, 2017)

My liver is probably not going to be good to anybody though.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2017)

Steve French said:


> My liver is probably not going to be good to anybody though.


A seriously aerobic liver is bound to find its champion.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 18, 2017)

Steve French said:


> My liver is probably not going to be good to anybody though.


Can't be in worse shape than mainliner's liver, j/s


----------



## srh88 (Mar 18, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Can't be in worse shape than mainliner's liver, j/s


maybe itll go to mainliner


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 18, 2017)

So I passed out drunk last night, but I was still able to knock it put of the park!

They are so fucking tender and smokey! Mmmmmmm

@SouthCross check it out

@bryan oconner this is what you call a "rib job" lmao

Thanks for that @Blue Wizard


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 18, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> So I passed out drunk last night, but I was able to still knock it put of the park!
> View attachment 3908876
> They are so fucking tender and smokey! Mmmmmmm


How much time do spend sharpening knives??
Nice presentation.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 18, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> So I passed out drunk last night, but I was still able to knock it put of the park!
> View attachment 3908876
> They are so fucking tender and smokey! Mmmmmmm


Damn that's BBQ pron .


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 18, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> How much time do spend sharpening knives??
> Nice presentation.


I keep them in a knife block and I have a nice honing steel. I also make sure to clean my knives after every use and put them right back in the block. Not one of my knives have ever seen a dish washer or the bottom of the sink. So I don't have to sharpen them very often.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 19, 2017)

Pretty relaxing day today ....hung around the house with the wife and boys watching kid movies ...some family time ....just went and shut my older boys tv off in his room cause he was passed out for the night ...also tucked in my other little chunker for the night ....momma got a lil upset because he was almost asleep until I went in there ....he gets the immediate giggles when he sees or here's me .....tomorrow will be another family day ....il be getting busy preparing for this year on the family farms .....getting ready for our crops to feed our cattle and repairing access roads once the water recedes here in Cali .....so my busy time of year is about to begin .....as for now I think I'm guna smoke a bowl of OGK with some beautiful keef sprinkled on it that has collected in the bottom of the bowl I use to trim zips over ......that's my plans now that the boys are asleep ....hope you all had a good day and evening as well .....may be on while I smoke for a bit ...but if not il TTU all later ....good night guys and gals just in case this OG puts this already tired dad to sleep with the quickness


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 19, 2017)

Hmm 500 US dollars not Canucks...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 19, 2017)

Paint work dry, I'm declaring the room done. 3 coats of leftover beige chiffon, mostly white with faint hint of green. Wasn't going to buy white paint just for this. Close enough.
 

Electrician buddy was over earlier, hooked in line #2. It's a twin line room now. More than enough for my little space here.
 
This is the actual grow space pictured. About 46" x 32". It works well for 6 big plants. I've squeezed 9 in there, 7 max now. Need air flow through the jungle.
 
Made cover plate out of leftover luwan, probably won't be the last. Put eye hooks back up into the joist. I can't wait to fire up again, a couple months out till I'm done with the other rooms.
 

My electrician buddy said the room looked a little racist, all white. I pointed out the ceiling and floor, and the fact that he grows in white tents. It's nice to have an electrician that dosen't ask why I need 4 outlet boxes and 2 lines in a closet. 

I'm trying to think of something clever to mark the circuit with in the breaker box.

Now I have to move everything back in there. Be working late again.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 19, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I have to learn how to do that. Only cuts I ever took were sexing cuts.
> 
> They rooted a couple times without even trying, so I stuck 'em in little pots and grew out some narrow budsicle plants.
> 
> Seems easy enough.


I use an Aerokloner however the extras I cut I put in solo cups with tap water. That way if one of the ones in the kloner doesn't make it I have a back up. So far all my solo cup extra clones have roots now too!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 19, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I use an Aerokloner however the extras I cut I put in solo cups with tap water. That way if one of the ones in the kloner doesn't make it I have a back up. So far all my solo cup extra clones all have roots now too!


I'm kind of in a catch 22 with clones. My electrician buddy is the only place I can get clones locally, but I give him the seeds he starts with. Lol. So, I wouldn't be getting anything different other than different phenos.

And, I only have one room so it's either vegging or flowering. There's another smaller closet through the one wall. I tried to use the right of eminent domain and annex the other closet, but the wife said fuck that idea.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> ~snip~
> 
> 
> I'm trying to think of *something clever to mark the circuit* with in the breaker box.
> ...


Might I suggest


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 19, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'm kind of in a catch 22 with clones. My electrician buddy is the only place I can get clones locally, but I give him the seeds he starts with. Lol. So, I wouldn't be getting anything different other than different phenos.
> 
> And, I only have one room so it's either vegging or flowering. There's another smaller closet through the one wall. I tried to use the right of eminent domain and annex the other closet, but the wife said fuck that idea.


I currently own the entire upstairs with the exception of the Aviary, then again I'm the wife LOL


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 19, 2017)

New message on breaker box door. I just accomplished bending it back straight again.

Mother fucker.



On the bright side, the garage door stops and goes back up like it's supposed to when it hits something.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> New message on breaker box door. I just accomplished bending it back straight again.
> 
> Mother fucker.
> 
> ...


Wipe the Siemens off your face lol


----------



## srh88 (Mar 19, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Paint work dry, I'm declaring the room done. 3 coats of leftover beige chiffon, mostly white with faint hint of green. Wasn't going to buy white paint just for this. Close enough.
> View attachment 3909253
> 
> Electrician buddy was over earlier, hooked in line #2. It's a twin line room now. More than enough for my little space here.
> ...


that came out really nice man.. but you got paint on the bar to hang your clothes on. going to have to rip it all out and start over


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 19, 2017)

srh88 said:


> that came out really nice man.. but you got paint on the bar to hang your clothes on. going to have to rip it all out and start over


I'll peel it off later.

l hang towels there mostly.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 19, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Wipe the Siemens off your face lol


Should have known you'd "BEAT" me to the Siemens joke ...


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 19, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'm kind of in a catch 22 with clones. My electrician buddy is the only place I can get clones locally, but I give him the seeds he starts with. Lol. So, I wouldn't be getting anything different other than different phenos.
> 
> And, I only have one room so it's either vegging or flowering. There's another smaller closet through the one wall. I tried to use the right of eminent domain and annex the other closet, but the wife said fuck that idea.


Your work looks really nice dude ...well done .....can't wait to see some nice house plants in it


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 20, 2017)

Well Inda is getting ready to hit the sack ....got a meeting at 6 am tomorrow ....then I gotta get back home and take my boy to school ....guna be a long one tomorrow for sure ........there's only one thing left to do before bed and setting the alarm to get up in 5 hours 

Good night guys and gals ...TTUL 

By the way I vote @cannabineer my favorite person for the day .


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 20, 2017)

Yesterday I got some help from a fellow RIUer and moved my 24 module COB LED rack into the other room and reinstalled it.

Today was also 'highly' productive.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 20, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Well Inda is getting ready to hit the sack ....got a meeting at 6 am tomorrow ....then I gotta get back home and take my boy to school ....guna be a long one tomorrow for sure ........there's only one thing left to do before bed and setting the alarm to get up in 5 hours
> 
> Good night guys and gals ...TTUL
> 
> By the way I vote @cannabineer my favorite person for the day .


I second your vote.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 20, 2017)

Just took the little one to see the new Beauty and the Beast. Pretty good update on the timeless classic about the effects of Stockholm Syndrome and interspecies love.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 20, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Just took the little one to see the new Beauty and the Beast. Pretty good update on the timeless classic about the effects of Stockholm Syndrome and interspecies love.


https://123movieshd.to
U could've seen it here for free...not as good as the big screen I know but u cant beat the price.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 20, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> https://123movieshd.to
> U could've seen it here for free...not as good as the big screen I know but u cant beat the price.



Nice! Thanks Danny. And it says that they got _*Slavic Girls that are waiting for me! *_


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## Indacouch (Mar 20, 2017)

Getting the grill going .....put some steaks marinating last night ....so I'm guna BBQ some steak with green salad ....mommas making potato salad ....and I grabbed some Hawain sweet rolls to go with it ......little Inda got himself a BBQ apron so will see how much actual barbecuing he does ......I imagine it will be more worm hunting and snail wrangling on his part than anything ......and the occasional soccer ball bouncing off the hot grill then into my testicles ..


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 20, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Getting the grill going .....put some steaks marinating last night ....so I'm guna BBQ some steak with green salad ....mommas making potato salad ....and I grabbed some Hawain sweet rolls to go with it ......little Inda got himself a BBQ apron so will see how much actual barbecuing he does ......I imagine it will be more worm hunting and snail wrangling on his part than anything ......and the occasional soccer ball bouncing off the hot grill then into my testicles ..


Souns like a wild bunch


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 20, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Souns like a wild bunch


That wild bunch equals one 5 year old ...lol 


Not including my testicles, which I also mentioned .


----------



## Bareback (Mar 20, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Getting the grill going .....put some steaks marinating last night ....so I'm guna BBQ some steak with green salad ....mommas making potato salad ....and I grabbed some Hawain sweet rolls to go with it ......little Inda got himself a BBQ apron so will see how much actual barbecuing he does ......I imagine it will be more worm hunting and snail wrangling on his part than anything ......and the occasional soccer ball bouncing off the hot grill then into my testicles ..



My boy loved my bbg ,he would have bbg all over his face, on his forehead , everywhere. He's 27 now and still gets the shit everywhere something's never change lol.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 20, 2017)

5 year old gave up .....so I had my other back up BBQ expert 
He said he'd kick your ass on the grill/smoker @Gary Goodson ......I explained to him your a BBQ God and insults weren't the way to go .....he seemed un phased by this then made this super mean face and said post that shit .....sorry Gar he's a rowdy one ..


----------



## Bareback (Mar 20, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> 5 year old gave up .....so I had my other back up BBQ expert View attachment 3910082
> He said he'd kick your ass on the grill/smoker @Gary Goodson ......I explained to him your a BBQ God and insults weren't the way to go .....he seemed un phased by this then made this super mean face and said post that shit .....sorry Gar he's a rowdy one ..


That kid came with rolls. Lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 20, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> 5 year old gave up .....so I had my other back up BBQ expert View attachment 3910082
> He said he'd kick your ass on the grill/smoker @Gary Goodson ......I explained to him your a BBQ God and insults weren't the way to go .....he seemed un phased by this then made this super mean face and said post that shit .....sorry Gar he's a rowdy one ..


Lol by the look of the lil guy I'd say he knows his shit! That's a pit master in the making right there. 

Make sure you raise him up right. That means smoked ribs, steaks, and deer sausage! And always around when you're bbq'ing.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 20, 2017)

Bareback said:


> That kid came with rolls. Lol


A whole bakery


----------



## Bareback (Mar 20, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> A whole bakery


My son was chunky just like yours, I love fat babys.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 20, 2017)

Bareback said:


> My son was chunky just like yours, I love fat babys.


His brother was chunky as well ....but this boy takes chunky baby/baby fat to a whole new level ....gotta sit him in the bath and clean rolls for 20 minutes before we put him to bed every night .....

Wonder if that would work on a resume for a bakery worker .....well if farming and people eating beef ever tank ,,il be out of a job and have to try ...


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 20, 2017)

Harvest time again. Cuttin' down 22 of these fat, frosty fucks -










Anyone wanna smoke a (salad) bowl???


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 20, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Harvest time again. Cuttin' down 22 of these fat, frosty fucks -
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910167
> ...


Looks delicious dude .....I'm watching the DVR recording of gas monkey and street outlaws while finishing up my own box of salad ...
Then I'm guna smoke a bit of this,,,, as well as some of this weird sticky shit sticking to my fiskers and hit the sack ....

Beautiful buds tyler


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## Indacouch (Mar 21, 2017)

Ain't nobody accomplishing shit today ......I tried following SFs recipe rite above this .......worst fucking cinnamon rolls I've ever had


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 21, 2017)

LOL


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 21, 2017)

Walked out of my job today after six years I realized it's not the right fit for me.. I tried for the past two years to bring the company up to speed with social media marketing.. Just marketing in general and fiannly had enough of it today..

Walked into a Mercedes dealership a half hour later and was hired on the spot. Now I have a week to find a better job within my realm of expertise before I start there 

A Door was closed while a bay window was smashed wide the fuck open.. I feel great about it!


----------



## Bareback (Mar 21, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Walked out of my job today after six years I realized it's not the right fit for me.. I tried for the past two years to bring the company up to speed with social media marketing.. Just marketing in general and fiannly had enough of it today..
> 
> Walked into a Mercedes dealership a half hour later and was hired on the spot. Now I have a week to find a better job within my realm of expertise before I start there
> 
> A Door was closed while a bay window was smashed wide the fuck open.. I feel great about it!


I would like to walk way from my job, but I can't. Instead I spent 7 hrs in confined space training , again. Then 3 hrs painting, now this buds for me  this one too.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 21, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I would like to walk way from my job, but I can't. Instead I spent 7 hrs in confined space training , again. Then 3 hrs painting, now this buds for me  this one too.


You can always walk away just not always conducive to happiness financially for everyone.. Best to ya though enjoy the buds mang!


----------



## Bareback (Mar 21, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> You can always walk away just not always conducive to happiness financially for everyone.. Best to ya though enjoy the buds mang!


I have worked for myself since the late 80's ( construction ) but in 08' the economy was shit and I said fuck it and took a job but,9 months later they laid me and 300+ others off so I took a job at a university and I hate it , but it has retirement and insurance so it was probably the right thing . Now I work side jobs and the University so I'm tired beat down. But anyway I've got bud to cry over , I'm good .


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 21, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I have worked for myself since the late 80's ( construction ) but in 08' the economy was shit and I said fuck it and took a job but,9 months later they laid me and 300+ others off so I took a job at a university and I hate it , but it has retirement and insurance so it was probably the right thing . Now I work side jobs and the University so I'm tired beat down. But anyway I've got bud to cry over , I'm good .


Weed helped me through the great recession in more ways than one.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 21, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Walked out of my job today after six years I realized it's not the right fit for me.. I tried for the past two years to bring the company up to speed with social media marketing.. Just marketing in general and fiannly had enough of it today..
> 
> Walked into a Mercedes dealership a half hour later and was hired on the spot. Now I have a week to find a better job within my realm of expertise before I start there
> 
> A Door was closed while a bay window was smashed wide the fuck open.. I feel great about it!


Practice saying AMG in German. I predict many sales.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 21, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I would like to walk way from my job, but I can't. Instead I spent 7 hrs in confined space training , again. Then 3 hrs painting, now this buds for me  this one too.


Confined space training sucked. Had to take it every fucking year for decades and NEVER, not once, had to work in a confined space.

Thanks OSHA. When we needed them, they weren't around. Except when my buddy got killed at work. 

Then they came in a made a report and left, saying we had a good safety record and blamed it on the electronics.

Except the electrical technicians said that the report details were impossible, and they couldn't recreate what the report said happened with the equipment.

My buddy is still dead. Report looked good though.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 21, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Confined space training sucked. Had to take it every fucking year for decades and NEVER, not once, had to work in a confined space.
> 
> Thanks OSHA. When we needed them, they weren't around. Except when my buddy got killed at work.
> 
> ...


Back in the mid 80's I lost 6 cousins to ditch cave ins ( 4 in 83' 2 in 85' ) in 89' I had another get in a cave in but the pipe fitting he was carrying went over his head and keep the dirt out of his face and honestly their must of been a pocket under the surface or he would not have survived. Once I was building a bridge in 86' and a Mexican fell to pavement below and two weeks later another. Two dead in two weeks , no more bridge's for me. Ohh and my supervisor was a Coke dealer selling all of us coke cheap so we would work like crazy.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 21, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Confined space training sucked. Had to take it every fucking year for decades and NEVER, not once, had to work in a confined space.
> 
> Thanks OSHA. When we needed them, they weren't around. Except when my buddy got killed at work.
> 
> ...





Bareback said:


> Back in the mid 80's I lost 6 cousins to ditch cave ins ( 4 in 83' 2 in 85' ) in 89' I had another get in a cave in but the pipe fitting he was carrying went over his head and keep the dirt out of his face and honestly their must of been a pocket under the surface or he would not have survived. Once I was building a bridge in 86' and a Mexican fell to pavement below and two weeks later another. Two dead in two weeks , no more bridge's for me. Ohh and my supervisor was a Coke dealer selling all of us coke cheap so we would work like crazy.


There's nothing like standing around for an hour waiting for the guy with the air sniffer to give you the OK to enter a confined space.


----------



## iHearAll (Mar 21, 2017)

made me a glove box


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 21, 2017)

Just got done watching my boy play out in the yard catching bugs , shooting his BB gun and we even started a little fire and cooked a few marshmallows ......he calls em smarshmallows ..lol...


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 21, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Practice saying AMG in German. I predict many sales.


LOL and at AMG prices too!


----------



## neosapien (Mar 21, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> made me a glove box
> View attachment 3910811


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 21, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Just got done watching my boy play out in the yard catching bugs , *shooting his BB gun* and we even started a little fire and cooked a few marshmallows ......he calls em smarshmallows ..lol...


With his record regarding your testicles, you are a very brave man.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 21, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> There's nothing like standing around for an hour waiting for the guy with the air sniffer to give you the OK to enter a confined space.


We used to have to wait like that after a fire. CO2 would dump out of huge tanks as soon as I hit the button or 20 seconds, whatever came 1st. (I never trusted the auto system, and 100% mineral oil was what would burn, low flash point.)

We'd jump on a golf cart and exit the building. Then wait out in the cold till they said we had 19.8% O before we could go in to see what fucked up.

The 1st time, it's scary and you run. After you've seen a few, you video them on your phone while you walk to the golf cart.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 21, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> With his record regarding your testicles, you are a very brave man.


I'm a lil more rite up on his ass,,when he's wielding the Ol' red rider ......gotta keep my testicles,car windows,cat,dog,and whatever else seems like it would be cool to shoot safe .....momma freaks out every time were collecting cans or drawing a boogie man on a peice of card board for him to slay .....she knows the the BB gun is coming out .

She's the total ((you'll shoot your eye out)) type of momma ...

Christmas story to the T 

My luck he won't hit me in the testicles with a gun,,until he's old enough to play with dad's gamo pellet gun or I buy him his first 22 ....a real testicle reducer .....oh well I'm done having kids ....that's the plan anyways ((kids wise)).....I'm sure il lose one or both to an accident with one of the boys ....sigh....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 21, 2017)

Finally reloading closet, decided to empty that paint can and put on another coat the other day.
 
T-5's for starting up there, nice room light for now.
 
Still a ton of shit to put back in there. Nothing like a freshened up closet.

Tenative start up date July 1st (or when ever we get done here, maybe earlier).


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 21, 2017)

Wtf is with all the new people introducing themselves in the last 20 minutes ......something is definitely up ...Russian sock army 

Supposedly different people but saying close to the same thing when they introduce themselves.....prepare for battle people ,I think we have a full on sock war coming our way.

Or I'm just high as fuck.

I think we should Ban all new people .

K I'm off to smoke a cigarette and ask weird personal questions to some of these supposed new comers before I pass out .


Good night guys/gals ....don't trust the new members ...EVER!!!

--Inda


----------



## Owly (Mar 21, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Wtf is with all the new people introducing themselves in the last 20 minutes ......something is definitely up ...Russian sock army
> 
> Supposedly different people but saying close to the same thing when they introduce themselves.....prepare for battle people ,I think we have a full on sock war coming our way.
> 
> ...


Oh nos! don't do that. I mean ban all the other ones, I don't know who they are, but spare me!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 21, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> ..Russian sock army...snip
> ...
> --Inda


OMG LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 21, 2017)

Owly said:


> Oh nos! don't do that. I mean ban all the other ones, I don't know who they are, but spare me!


Wow surprised to see you


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 22, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Wow surprised to see you


Do you know that one ?

Or is my prediction already coming true?


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 22, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> .. BB gun.. ..


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Finally reloading closet, decided to empty that paint can and put on another coat the other day.
> View attachment 3910867
> T-5's for starting up there, nice room light for now.
> View attachment 3910868
> ...


You could easily do clones right there, you have a wonderful grow area, ship shape in Bristol fashion!



Indacouch said:


> Do you know that one ?
> 
> Or is my prediction already coming true?


Nope no clue but I am a sucker for birds, psittacines, passerines, strigiformes. I love em all LOL. Spring break around here is usually the rehearsal for the teenage influx of the summer. So get your boots ready and rig for sock stomping weather.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 22, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> You could easily do clones right there, you have a wonderful grow area, ship shape in Bristol fashion!
> 
> 
> Nope no clue but I am a sucker for birds, psittacines, passerines, strigiformes. I love em all LOL. Spring break around here is usually the rehearsal for the teenage influx of the summer. So get your boots ready and rig for sock stomping weather.


Next time I go to the aviary, I'll shoot you some pics. We have a fabulous aviary in the city.

I always leave with bird shit on me, they tell me there it's because the birds like me.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 22, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> You could easily do clones right there, you have a wonderful grow area, ship shape in Bristol fashion!
> 
> 
> Nope no clue but I am a sucker for birds, psittacines, passerines, strigiformes. I love em all LOL. Spring break around here is usually the rehearsal for the teenage influx of the summer. *So get your boots ready and rig for sock stomping weather.*





Boots at the ready!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Boots at the ready!


Guy on right should have practiced on his chest before shaving his nuts, j/s


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 22, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Next time I go to the aviary, I'll shoot you some pics. We have a fabulous aviary in the city.
> 
> I always leave with bird shit on me, they tell me there it's because the birds like me.


When I first started to read that it caught me off guard TANG.....you said ((next time I go to the aviary ,il shoot you some ))...........I laughed


----------



## Bareback (Mar 22, 2017)

Well Grandma passed away this morning at 2:00 am . 98 years old .

She had a good day on Saturday when me and my ol' lady was visiting, my aunt said she went to sleep after we left and never woke up again. 

RIP WMS.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 22, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


>


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 22, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Well Grandma passed away this morning at 2:00 am . 98 years old .
> 
> She had a good day on Saturday when me and my ol' lady was visiting, my aunt said she went to sleep after we left and never woke up again.
> 
> RIP WMS.


Aww man .....sorry for your loss dude ....thoughts with you and your family for sure ......she lived a long life and at least you got to spend time with her like you wanted ..

Sorry man 
--Inda


----------



## 420God (Mar 22, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Well Grandma passed away this morning at 2:00 am . 98 years old .
> 
> She had a good day on Saturday when me and my ol' lady was visiting, my aunt said she went to sleep after we left and never woke up again.
> 
> RIP WMS.


Peaceful way to go. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## lokie (Mar 22, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Well Grandma passed away this morning at 2:00 am . 98 years old .
> 
> She had a good day on Saturday when me and my ol' lady was visiting, my aunt said she went to sleep after we left and never woke up again.
> 
> RIP WMS.









I am sorry to hear this.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 22, 2017)

Much condolences from Mrs. GWN and myself.
All our grandparents have preceded us by years but it still is painful.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 22, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Well Grandma passed away this morning at 2:00 am . 98 years old .
> 
> She had a good day on Saturday when me and my ol' lady was visiting, my aunt said she went to sleep after we left and never woke up again.
> 
> RIP WMS.


My condolences. Oddly enough my Grandpap passed away 2 years ago to the day today. He was 88. I only ever had 1 set of grandparents. My dad was adopted and both his adoptive parents died when he was real young. On his own since 16. My daughter is in the same boat. Both my wife's parents are dead. And I guess that's my family tree lol.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 22, 2017)

neosapien said:


> My condolences. Oddly enough my Grandpap passed away 2 years ago to the day today. He was 88. I only ever had 1 set of grandparents. My dad was adopted and both his adoptive parents died when he was real young. On his own since 16. My daughter is in the same boat. Both my wife's parents are dead. And I guess that's my family tree lol.


Thanks for the kind words everyone I really appreciate it .


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Well Grandma passed away this morning at 2:00 am . 98 years old .
> 
> She had a good day on Saturday when me and my ol' lady was visiting, my aunt said she went to sleep after we left and never woke up again.
> 
> RIP WMS.


I am sorry for your loss but what a great way to go. Get to say goodbye to your loved ones and go to sleep, sweet.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 22, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I am sorry for your loss but what a great way to go. Get to say goodbye to your loved ones and go to sleep, sweet.



Grandpa went in his sleep also......... But the people riding in the car with him was all freaked out.


----------



## Nugachino (Mar 22, 2017)

I got my LF ticket yesterday. Smoked a celebratory joint. And made this just taking the piss.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 22, 2017)

neosapien said:


> My condolences. Oddly enough my Grandpap passed away 2 years ago to the day today. He was 88. I only ever had 1 set of grandparents. My dad was adopted and both his adoptive parents died when he was real young. On his own since 16. My daughter is in the same boat. Both my wife's parents are dead. And I guess that's my family tree lol.


Read the very last line in your quote above .......Bet it's a bonsai Neo 



Ninja


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 22, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Both my wife's parents are dead. And I guess that's my family tree lol.





Indacouch said:


> Read the very last line in your quote above .......Bet it's a bonsai Neo
> 
> Ninja


Hopefully your family trees don't look anything like this.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 23, 2017)

Good night guys and gals ...hope y'all have a good morning and watch out for all the new Russians infiltrating the site ........didn't accomplish much today ...just normal running around and hoping the weather here will figure out what it wants to do soon....hopefully dry up for good so I can get shit done for work and our favorite hobby.........I did finally get the extra battery and power caps wired into the back of the yukon ....hopefully save on this alternator some ,,will see .....I love music in my cars 
Good night .......


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 23, 2017)

Got up super early this morning and made myself breakfast from scratch. I did everything the hard way ,squeezed oranges,peeled potatoes for my hash brown I ate before I took the pic ...I cheated and made the biscuits last night ....collected the eggs from a very mean pack of angry hens ,who are protected by a very mean one eyed cock .....but I can honestly say ,after hours and hours and all the effort and hard work ...plus being attacked by a vicious cock .....my home made breakfast couldn't be any more delicious .


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Got up super early this morning and made myself breakfast from scratch. I did everything the hard way ,squeezed oranges,peeled potatoes for my hash brown I ate before I took the pic ...I cheated and made the biscuits last night ....collected the eggs from a very mean pack of angry hens ,who are protected by a very mean one eyed cock .....but I can honestly say ,after hours and hours and all the effort and hard work ...plus being attacked by a vicious cock .....my home made breakfast couldn't be any more delicious .View attachment 3911766


If you want that flavor without the fight ... this is the product for you


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 23, 2017)

Went to quick stop after picking up my little guy from school ....I noticed they changed the color of the beef jerky display to yellow .....so I had to take a picture ....bottom right hand side ...
Good thing this chick with no bra and a revealing shirt didn't block my picture .......





@neosapien ...yoga pants


----------



## neosapien (Mar 23, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Went to quick stop after picking up my little guy from school ....I noticed they changed the color of the beef jerky display to yellow .....so I had to take a picture ....bottom right hand side ...View attachment 3911990
> Good thing this chick with no bra and a revealing shirt didn't block my picture .......
> 
> 
> ...


 There is some kind of artifact in the pic. I can't tell if the jerky has a camel toe or not.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 23, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Went to quick stop after picking up my little guy from school ....I noticed they changed the color of the beef jerky display to yellow .....so I had to take a picture ....bottom right hand side ...View attachment 3911990
> Good thing this chick with no bra and a revealing shirt didn't block my picture .......
> @neosapien ...yoga pants


~ Photo Boob ~


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 23, 2017)

neosapien said:


> There is some kind of artifact in the pic. I can't tell if the jerky has a camel toe or not.


Lol.....I waited with the phone on the ready ....with my hand on the horn like I was playing fucking jeopardy ,,waiting for the perfect moment to softly toot my horn .....for the perfect jerky box photo ......but like an overly excited contestant ,I pushed the horn button to hard and to fast ...and accidentally caught the attention of this lady ...by accident of course ......luckily I was able to save the photo before the jerky box walked away ....
Here's the original .....I think the horn made the man in blue shit himself ......my bad man in blue ....my bad .




Nice observation ,,,I over filled my 32oz sprite when I first noticed the new jerky machine and all the delicious meat just hanging out like that .....I like jerky


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 23, 2017)

Ripped out downstairs bathroom/shower.
 
Encountered problem removing toilet. It was cemented in instead of screwed down like normal. Chipped out cement and FUCK! No flange. Just a goddamn 1962 terra cotta pipe on a fucking angle.
 
Called a plumber (who isn't actually a plumber anymore but still knows his shit)
Installing a flange tomorrow morning, laughed and said he's seen the same thing before a dozen times. *relief*

Got new bathroom @ Lowe's. Just add labor and semi-skill.
  
3 fake brick walls (2 surrounding toilet) and white ceramic tile for shower walls, charcoal small ceramic for shower floor.

I'll be busy a few days. I fucking HATE not having my personal toilet and shower, so I'm using the basement facilities at the other house, my daughter and her bf rarely use the basement anyway. Still a pain in the rear which is why I lived with a leaky shower for 4 months.

I can't wait till this remodeling is complete. 15 fucking months now on a 1939 construction and 1962 construction. Seems like it never ends.

I'm ready to suck caulk.
 
Not really, but I'm burning out and haven't had a running grow room since Jan. '16.
Suddenly I'm depressed again.

Long day. Maybe tomorrow will go smoother.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Ripped out downstairs bathroom/shower.
> View attachment 3912090
> Encountered problem removing toilet. It was cemented in instead of screwed down like normal. Chipped out cement and FUCK! No flange. Just a goddamn 1962 terra cotta pipe on a fucking angle.
> View attachment 3912092
> ...


and that is why I fear pulling a toilet!


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 23, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Lol.....I waited with the phone on the ready ....with my hand on the horn like I was playing fucking jeopardy ,,waiting for the perfect moment to softly toot my horn .....for the perfect jerky box photo ......but like an overly excited contestant ,I pushed the horn button to hard and to fast ...and accidentally caught the attention of this lady ...by accident of course ......luckily I was able to save the photo before the jerky box walked away ....View attachment 3912032
> Here's the original .....I think the horn made the man in blue shit himself ......my bad man in blue ....my bad .
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking GOLD, + rep my good sir


----------



## neosapien (Mar 23, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Ripped out downstairs bathroom/shower.
> View attachment 3912090
> Encountered problem removing toilet. It was cemented in instead of screwed down like normal. Chipped out cement and FUCK! No flange. Just a goddamn 1962 terra cotta pipe on a fucking angle.
> View attachment 3912092
> ...


That's exactly how my 3rd floor toilet was! A fucking terracotta 90! I had no idea they used planting potters as toilet flanges. Or atleast thats what I thought when I seen it lol.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 23, 2017)

neosapien said:


> That's exactly how my 3rd floor toilet was! A fucking terracotta 90! I had no idea they used planting potters as toilet flanges. Or atleast thats what I thought when I seen it lol.


like tangerines plumber said.. its really common.. its a pain in the ass to replace. have to cut the floor or the ceiling below to change it out.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 23, 2017)

srh88 said:


> like tangerines plumber said.. its really common.. its a pain in the ass to replace. have to cut the floor or the ceiling below to change it out.


I knew something was strange. Why would you cement a toilet instead of bolting it? I've seen them before in basements but never thought much about it.

When I lifted it away from wall, there was unpainted concrete block. So I assume it was put in by the local contractor when the house was built.

If he was still alive, I'd tell him his work sucks. 
He did have a pretty daughter though, who graduated the year before me, so I guess I'll let it slide instead of spray painting 'cheap ass' on his tomb stone.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 23, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I knew something was strange. Why would you cement a toilet instead of bolting it? I've seen them before in basements but never thought much about it.
> 
> When I lifted it away from wall, there was unpainted concrete block. So I assume it was put in by the local contractor when the house was built.
> 
> ...


some of the weird shit you see is too funny.. most of the time it seems like they went out of their way to fuck it all up, the crazy rig jobs are just too fucked up to make it easier. i hate terra cotta and cast iron, both are a pain in the ass.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 23, 2017)

srh88 said:


> like tangerines plumber said.. its really common.. its a pain in the ass to replace. have to cut the floor or the ceiling below to change it out.


Yeah luckily I already had the floor ripped out lol. The solder or whatever failed on the old ass 1 1/2" copper pipe connecting the shower to to the main. And when I saw the whole apartment connected under the floor I just ripped the rest out and replaced it with schedule 40 from dem pools I had laying around.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2017)

srh88 said:


> some of the weird shit you see is too funny.. most of the time it seems like they went out of their way to fuck it all up, the crazy rig jobs are just too fucked up to make it easier. i hate terra cotta and cast iron, both are a pain in the ass.


Yeah it's like they put more effort into fucking up when doing it right would have been easier, smh.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 23, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Yeah luckily I already had the floor ripped out lol. The solder or whatever failed on the old ass 1 1/2" copper pipe connecting the shower to to the main. And when I saw the whole apartment connected under the floor I just ripped the rest out and replaced it with schedule 40 from dem pools I had laying around.


you gotta clean the copper and flux it. good as new


----------



## neosapien (Mar 23, 2017)

srh88 said:


> you gotta clean the copper and flux it. good as new


Yeah I gave it to a buddy for helping me lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Yeah luckily I already had the floor ripped out lol. The solder or whatever failed on the old ass 1 1/2" copper pipe connecting the shower to to the main. And when I saw the whole apartment connected under the floor I just ripped the rest out and replaced it with schedule 40 from dem pools I had laying around.


Bad copper?



neosapien said:


> Yeah I gave it to a buddy for helping me lol.


I can not like this post!! It makes me has the sadz, cause I wish I were your friend!


----------



## neosapien (Mar 23, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Bad copper?
> 
> 
> I can not like this post!! It makes me has the sadz, cause I wish I were your friend!


Not bad no. But the whole thing was put together with spit and string. The main stack is still 3" copper. I got you girl.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 23, 2017)

Got another job offer making carbon fiber racing boats 

Feeling like fuck the amg life


----------



## lokie (Mar 23, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> and that is why I fear pulling a toilet!


How about my finger?


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 23, 2017)

Also got an error code on Xbox listened to the Internet then realized my reset is my exs email Sooo I kinda fucked my self

Have to experience the lows to appreciate the highs


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 23, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Well Grandma passed away this morning at 2:00 am . 98 years old .
> 
> She had a good day on Saturday when me and my ol' lady was visiting, my aunt said she went to sleep after we left and never woke up again.
> 
> RIP WMS.


Sorry to hear that though we all wish to make it to 98 and then slip away peacefully.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 23, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> made me a glove box
> View attachment 3910811


Bout to order some spores. It's been a while.


----------



## iHearAll (Mar 23, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Bout to order some spores. It's been a while.


good luck man. what tek do you prefer?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 23, 2017)

srh88 said:


> some of the weird shit you see is too funny.. most of the time it seems like they went out of their way to fuck it all up, the crazy rig jobs are just too fucked up to make it easier. i hate terra cotta and cast iron, both are a pain in the ass.


I've spent the last 3 years redoing fucked up work.


Been putting in new unfinished cabinets, counter tops, stove, sink and the rest of the damn kitchen.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 23, 2017)

srh88 said:


> you gotta clean the copper and flux it. good as new


I tried some that copper bond stuff. No heat solder. Works good. Had a buddy use it and its been holding for a few years. Its in a easy spot to reach. If it ever leaks ill use the real solder.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 23, 2017)

iHearAll said:


> good luck man. what tek do you prefer?


It's been years so I'm really only familiar with pf. First hand anyway. I do know that I'd like to get away from cakes and do some casings. What do you prefer/recommend? I've read alot about birdseed and popcorn.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 23, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I'm a lil more rite up on his ass,,when he's wielding the Ol' red rider ......gotta keep my testicles,car windows,cat,dog,and whatever else seems like it would be cool to shoot safe .....momma freaks out every time were collecting cans or drawing a boogie man on a peice of card board for him to slay .....she knows the the BB gun is coming out .
> 
> She's the total ((you'll shoot your eye out)) type of momma ...
> 
> ...


Good plan! 
When I was very young, my parents let me shoot my BB gun unattended because I passed a hunter safety course. 
Big mistake. 
That privilege was revoked after I ventilated our sliding glass door. Dad happened to be sitting at the dining room table with a stack of bills, writing checks & swearing. When I shot the door, it showered him with glass bits, and he was so mad he couldn't speak. I thought he was going to kill me, but he just snatched the gun out of my hands and put it in a "safe place" for six months.


----------



## iHearAll (Mar 23, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> It's been years so I'm really only familiar with pf. First hand anyway. I do know that I'd like to get away from cakes and do some casings. What do you prefer/recommend? I've read alot about birdseed and popcorn.


well im a noob in mycology so im giving myself a decent setup for success first and foremost. im practicing BRF with cubes and would like to work with cyans, wine caps and shiitakes. I read a really nice TEK for shiitake recently that used the standard BRF recipe but with the addition of chopped wood skewers. it turned out nicely with 3 flushes in a SGFC. i wonder if it would work with pan cyans??? eh .. maybe just popcorn or grain spawn. really i would like to grow perpetually so i have a hardy amount of mycelium going into my compost pile down the road... i dont sell squat and wouldnt know what to do with more than an ounce of cubes lol


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 24, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Good plan!
> When I was very young, my parents let me shoot my BB gun unattended because I passed a hunter safety course.
> Big mistake.
> That privilege was revoked after I ventilated our sliding glass door. Dad happened to be sitting at the dining room table with a stack of bills, writing checks & swearing. When I shot the door, it showered him with glass bits, and he was so mad he couldn't speak. I thought he was going to kill me, but he just snatched the gun out of my hands and put it in a "safe place" for six months.


When I was younger I use to stay on my aunt and uncles farm to hang out with my cousin for a week each summer .....well one summer we were up on a hay stack pretending to be cowboys shooting up everything and anything((like kids do)).....well a field worker comes and parks his astro van directly across from two young boys in the middle of no where ....the only house literally for miles and miles around .....long story short ,,the rear window ended up getting broken ....we ran in the house and both pretended we were really tired and needed some sleep .....lol.....about 2 hours later a knock at the door.....my uncle comes and collects us by our ears and we walk over to this mans astro van ....the window wasn't even the worst part .....there was approx 4,062 BB dents in the back of this mans van ...I remember thinking ...DAMN!!...that's excessive even at my age .....the funniest part was the BB guns were just little single shot plinkers,,,so every fucking BB bounced off and landed in the soft dirt behind the van .....LOL...it was incredible how many shots we took at the van ,,so the---- it was an accident excuse----- was out the window ....needless to say my dad was less than amused .....my aunt still to this day laughs about how we came in the house to take a nap ..lol...


Good night guys and gals hope you all sleep good and have a good morning .....pretty tired tonight so I'm guna rip the pipe and hit the sack .......peace


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 24, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> When I was younger I use to stay on my aunt and uncles farm to hang out with my cousin for a week each summer .....well one summer we were up on a hay stack pretending to be cowboys shooting up everything and anything((like kids do)).....well a field worker comes and parks his astro van directly across from two young boys in the middle of no where ....the only house literally for miles and miles around .....long story short ,,the rear window ended up getting broken ....we ran in the house and both pretended we were really tired and needed some sleep .....lol.....about 2 hours later a knock at the door.....my uncle comes and collects us by our ears and we walk over to this mans astro van ....the window wasn't even the worst part .....there was approx 4,062 BB dents in the back of this mans van ...I remember thinking ...DAMN!!...that's excessive even at my age .....the funniest part was the BB guns were just little single shot plinkers,,,so every fucking BB bounced off and landed in the soft dirt behind the van .....LOL...it was incredible how many shots we took at the van ,,so the---- it was an accident excuse----- was out the window ....needless to say my dad was less than amused .....my aunt still to this day laughs about how we came in the house to take a nap ..lol...
> 
> 
> Good night guys and gals hope you all sleep good and have a good morning .....pretty tired tonight so I'm guna rip the pipe and hit the sack .......peace


I was given a BB gun at 8 and had it put away until I was 9. I shot at everything. My friends and I would even shoot at each other.
I do feel bad about all the birds, lizards and squirrels I shot. I should of got my ass beat for that.
Parents were Ok with it though.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 24, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> It's been years so I'm really only familiar with pf. First hand anyway. I do know that I'd like to get away from cakes and do some casings. What do you prefer/recommend? I've read alot about birdseed and popcorn.


Both bird seed and popcorn are pretty easy.. I use bird seed.. then to 60/40 Coco coir/vermiculite. Really easy. I never ran cakes lol. When I first started a few years back I just jumped right into it with tubs


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 24, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Both bird seed and popcorn are pretty easy.. I use bird seed.. then to 60/40 Coco coir/vermiculite. Really easy. I never ran cakes lol. When I first started a few years back I just jumped right into it with tubs


My very first time was one of those kits. They were still doing tubs back then. Now I think it's just bags. Anyway it produced way better than any cake I ever did. So I'd like to do some casings. I got 30 hrs of overtime last week working out of town. Yes 30. So todays paycheck will be spent on a kayak, metallica tickets, spores and seeds. And more bison steaks. Hopefully it goes well. Been probably a decade since I've done cubes. Did some oysters last year that produced great.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 24, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> My very first time was one of those kits. They were still doing tubs back then. Now I think it's just bags. Anyway it produced way better than any cake I ever did. So I'd like to do some casings. I got 30 hrs of overtime last week working out of town. Yes 30. So todays paycheck will be spent on a kayak, metallica tickets, spores and seeds. And more bison steaks. Hopefully it goes well. Been probably a decade since I've done cubes. Did some oysters last year that produced great.


Make the tubs yourself lol. You pull some awesome weight and you can't fuck it up if you're clean about it. Lol 30 hours.. nice


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 24, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Make the tubs yourself lol. You pull some awesome weight and you can't fuck it up if you're clean about it. Lol 30 hours.. nice


Yeah that's the plan. Haven't decided what strains I wanna do yet. Definitely teachers.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 24, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Ripped out downstairs bathroom/shower.
> View attachment 3912090
> Encountered problem removing toilet. It was cemented in instead of screwed down like normal. Chipped out cement and FUCK! No flange. Just a goddamn 1962 terra cotta pipe on a fucking angle.
> View attachment 3912092
> ...


I have to do my toilet at some point. Mid 40s house, original toilet, cast iron flange, cast iron 4"pipe in the basement. The tub drain is tied in and has rotted the cast iron in the basement from the inside from dripping for years. I wrapped it with some military issue sealing tape to band aide it. Its my only bathroom, so I'm probably going to have to bring in a Porta potty when I try to do it. I'm no plumber and hoping I don't get it apart and go "WTF F did I get myself into."


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 24, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> ...and hoping I don't get it apart and go "WTF F did I get myself into."


always. lol.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 24, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I was given a BB gun at 8 and had it put away until I was 9. I shot at everything. My friends and I would even shoot at each other.
> I do feel bad about all the birds, lizards and squirrels I shot. I should of got my ass beat for that.
> Parents were Ok with it though.



Oh yeah ,,when I was around 10 with two older brothers we all had our little lever action BB guns and so did our friends ......we'd have full on paintball style wars on our ranch ....safety goggles were the only rule. I remember taking off my shirt at night and it looking like I had chicken pox from all the little red dots on me .........getting hit in the fucking finger was the worst ....pretty sure I learned to say fuck as a child because of a BB to the knuckle ..........then my middle brother who decided running around wasn't as fun as laying up in the bushes ((sniper style))....decided to bring his 10 pump out one day with pellets .......guess who took the first shot with that......I remember the feeling really didn't hurt/sting like a BB it was more of a ,,charlie horse pain and lots of blood ....hit me in the calf ((thankfully))


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 24, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Oh yeah ,,when I was around 10 with two older brothers we all had our little lever action BB guns and so did our friends ......we'd have full on paintball style wars on our ranch ....safety goggles were the only rule. I remember taking off my shirt at night and it looking like I had chicken pox from all the little red dots on me .........getting hit in the fucking finger was the worst ....pretty sure I learned to say fuck as a child because of a BB to the knuckle ..........then my middle brother who decided running around wasn't as fun as laying up in the bushes ((sniper style))....decided to bring his 10 pump out one day with pellets .......guess who took the first shot with that......I remember the feeling really didn't hurt/sting like a BB it was more of a ,,charlie horse pain and lots of blood ....hit me in the calf ((thankfully))


It's amazing that we made it to adulthood!

As a teen we lived in a farmhouse outside of Delano, ca, towards the hills surrounded by thousands of acres of orange orchard.
Talk about boring! We'd have to make our own fun and without supervision it seemed to take a turn towards the destructive.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 24, 2017)

I took a walk to the bluffs smoked a blunt then walked home and chiefed another one in between diff craft stores, art galleries and music stores.

At home now making chicken parm topped with hot peppers, onion n mushrooms



Edit and the chicken parm


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 24, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I took a walk to the bluffs smoked a blunt then walked home and chiefed another one in between diff craft stores, art galleries and music stores.
> 
> At home now making chicken parm topped with hot peppers, onion n mushrooms
> 
> View attachment 3912489


Nice. What's on those 2 points center and left?


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 24, 2017)

Rainy day so I'm just watching tv and clipping the last of my ...Bubba,Bog,and NL........figured we all appreciate a lil plant porn now and then ..  
Fruity pebble sack for a cancer patient .....in the making


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 24, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Nice. What's on those 2 points center and left?


Just a big park kinda thing, I believe 1 may have a golf course and is private property. 

Haven't been down there in a while. Its a 2 hour or so trek from my house just to the bluffs. 

Can get some great photography shots tbh. Toronto is quite beautiful outside of downtown but even that has some beautiful older buildings, close to water. 

Lots of cool murals in "the beach" area


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 24, 2017)

3D printer came in today


----------



## neosapien (Mar 24, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> 3D printer came in today
> View attachment 3912583


So, can you print me a penis?


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 24, 2017)

For you I was going to do an ink print of the actual unit


----------



## cindysid (Mar 24, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Rainy day so I'm just watching tv and clipping the last of my ...Bubba,Bog,and NL........figured we all appreciate a lil plant porn now and then ..View attachment 3912492View attachment 3912498 View attachment 3912494
> Fruity pebble sack for a cancer patient .....in the making


I LIVE for bud porn.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 24, 2017)

So today is the little ones birthday (6) and she is having a sleepover so my accomplishment will be staying out of the way. We let her pick out her cake and of course she picked the biggest sheet cake they had.. 4 kids.. so that's like 10 pieces each..lol anyone want cake? Time for a drink to go with this blizzy..


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 24, 2017)

OK, I'm a plumber now.

Guy came over this morning but couldn't stay. So he said use a 3" sch. 40, cut to length, put the black thing on top only as a spacer and wrap with saran wrap.

Put 4 screws in the pipe (not all the way through).

Use fast setting anchoring cement, over a tiny piece of towel wrapped around pipe, over the 4 screws. Mix soupy, pour in but don't fill. 
Wait a few minutes, add some more to the soupy leftover and finish the top smooth. Work fast!

 
Remove spacer and saran wrap after laying tile, and put on flange
 
He went to the store and picked out all my stuff. I knew he picked some great anchoring cement by the container.
 
When you see a guy on a can holding an upside down penis by the balls, you can trust that product 100%
 
And if I bump my fucking head one more time on these dangling shower pipes, I'm going to lose it.
 
Chippin' the rest of the evening.

Not heroin, 10 coats of UGL dry lock off the wall. Sucks. It's amazing how much that shit weighs in a 1/3 full garbage bag.
 
fuck this shit, I'm burning one and taking a break.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 24, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> So today is the little ones birthday (6) and she is having a sleepover so my accomplishment will be staying out of the way. We let her pick out her cake and of course she picked the biggest sheet cake they had.. 4 kids.. so that's like 10 pieces each..lol anyone want cake? Time for a drink to go with this blizzy..


Fuck yea brother. Idk if you guys have noticed, but I have a soft spot in my heart for the young'ns. I guess it's because I had a fucked up childhood and I want to make sure my kids never know the same thing... that's why it warms my heart to hear things like this bro.

Good job man.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 24, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> OK, I'm a plumber now.
> 
> Guy came over this morning but couldn't stay. So he said use a 3" sch. 40, cut to length, put the black thing on top only as a spacer and wrap with saran wrap.
> 
> ...


 I like the "WARNING!" too: May cause burns. If it can hurt you, ya know it's the good shit


----------



## Bareback (Mar 24, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> 3D printer came in today
> View attachment 3912583


Coool


----------



## Bareback (Mar 24, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Fuck yea brother. Idk if you guys have noticed, but I have a soft spot in my heart for the young'ns. I guess it's because I had a fucked up childhood and I want to make sure my kids never know the same thing... that's why it warms my heart to hear things like this bro.
> 
> Good job man.
> View attachment 3912658


Diddo I love kids I think we're on the same wavelength and if not then I just scare hell out of em and it's all good either way.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 24, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> OK, I'm a plumber now.
> 
> Guy came over this morning but couldn't stay. So he said use a 3" sch. 40, cut to length, put the black thing on top only as a spacer and wrap with saran wrap.
> 
> ...



Rock Tite is good shit I love it. I use it in speed set , durabond, and strait, with Henry floor pactch.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 24, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> OK, I'm a plumber now.
> 
> Guy came over this morning but couldn't stay. So he said use a 3" sch. 40, cut to length, put the black thing on top only as a spacer and wrap with saran wrap.
> 
> ...


LOL at the upside down penis! I mean... Come on. No one can tell me that was accidental. THATS A PENIS and we all know it. rock tite indeed.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 25, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> OK, I'm a plumber now.
> 
> Guy came over this morning but couldn't stay. So he said use a 3" sch. 40, cut to length, put the black thing on top only as a spacer and wrap with saran wrap.
> 
> ...


What the fuck is it supposed to be? All I see is upside down ballsac now...I can't figure it out. A poorly drawn shovel handle?


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 25, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> What the fuck is it supposed to be? All I see is upside down ballsac now...I can't figure it out. A poorly drawn shovel handle?


i thought it was a HDAU of a wasp waisted double amputee at first {{Bad, Bad, BB}}

the guy's pouring stuff out of a bucket.


----------



## 420God (Mar 25, 2017)

Went to my brother in law's 40th birthday party last night with the wife and got a good buzz on. Came home and started getting kinky with the wife, she wanted to try one of those pleasure toys from the random dispenser in the gas station bathroom. Well she grabbed a cock ring and apparently one size isn't fit all because the damn thing was too tight and now most of my dick is covered in a bruise.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 25, 2017)

420God said:


> Went to my brother in law's 40th birthday party last night with the wife and got a good buzz on. Came home and started getting kinky with the wife, she wanted to try one of those pleasure toys from the random dispenser in the gas station bathroom. Well she grabbed a cock ring and apparently one size isn't fit all because the damn thing was too tight and now most of my dick is covered in a bruise.


My buddy had to go to the ER to get one removed. I've never laughed so much in my life while he told me the story.


----------



## 420God (Mar 25, 2017)

neosapien said:


> My buddy had to go to the ER to get one removed. I've never laughed so much in my life while he told me the story.


I looked it up right away this morning and found its quite common for it to happen, should heal quick. Just freaked me out a little waking up to my dick looking like an eggplant.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2017)

420God said:


> Went to my brother in law's 40th birthday party last night with the wife and got a good buzz on. Came home and started getting kinky with the wife, she wanted to try one of those pleasure toys from the random dispenser in the gas station bathroom. Well she grabbed a cock ring and apparently one size isn't fit all because the damn thing was too tight and now most of my dick is covered in a bruise.


next time don't make do with rings sized for mortals


----------



## Bareback (Mar 25, 2017)

@curious2garden good morning.

I want to ask you a question. Are you familiar with tens devise's ? For pain relief. I'm thinking about getting one for chronic pain, I'm looking for some advice.
Everyone please comment if have any experience or thoughts on this things, I have used them in my PT treatments and I think I might get one for home so please comment.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2017)

Bareback said:


> @curious2garden good morning.
> 
> I want to ask you a question. Are you familiar with tens devise's ? For pain relief. I'm thinking about getting one for chronic pain, I'm looking for some advice.
> Everyone please comment if have any experience or thoughts on this things, I have used them in my PT treatments and I think I might get one for home so please comment.


TENS units are very personal. For some people they work great for others less so. The best way to do this is talk to your Physical Therapist in depth about selecting a unit, pros/cons, etc... They will have the best information for you.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 25, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> TENS units are very personal. For some people they work great for others less so. The best way to do this is talk to your Physical Therapist in depth about selecting a unit, pros/cons, etc... They will have the best information for you.


Thanks, that sounds good.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Thanks, that sounds good.


Feel free to PM me and let me know how this works out or any specifics if you have questions. I hope this all works out for you.


----------



## 420God (Mar 25, 2017)

Hiking my fence line today looking for any new fallen trees. Property is quarter mile squared so it's a mile round, some of it real thick.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 25, 2017)

Bareback said:


> @curious2garden good morning.
> 
> I want to ask you a question. Are you familiar with tens devise's ? For pain relief. I'm thinking about getting one for chronic pain, I'm looking for some advice.
> Everyone please comment if have any experience or thoughts on this things, I have used them in my PT treatments and I think I might get one for home so please comment.


I've had back problems for years about 20 years ago I tried a tens unit and for two weeks I was in exhausting pain I went to a different doctor who said those poor muscles need to relax here take these for two days stay in bed call me on the third day. Worked like a charm.
Numerous epidurals since then for a temporary fix, now days a nice strain and my heating pad set on high gets me thru the day.

Edit: You might try renting first. Good luck.


----------



## HydoDan (Mar 25, 2017)

Bareback said:


> @curious2garden good morning.
> 
> I want to ask you a question. Are you familiar with tens devise's ? For pain relief. I'm thinking about getting one for chronic pain, I'm looking for some advice.
> Everyone please comment if have any experience or thoughts on this things, I have used them in my PT treatments and I think I might get one for home so please comment.


Between the epidural injections and a tens unit I was able to avoid surgery for quite a few years.. The tens unit can be like a double edge sword.. while soothing sore muscles it can aggravate the hell out of your sciatic nerve.. Just be careful in your approach.. Never hurts to get a third opinion, wish I had.. Good luck..


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 25, 2017)

420God said:


> Went to my brother in law's 40th birthday party last night with the wife and got a good buzz on. Came home and started getting kinky with the wife, she wanted to try one of those pleasure toys from the random dispenser in the gas station bathroom. Well she grabbed a cock ring and apparently one size isn't fit all because the damn thing was too tight and now most of my dick is covered in a bruise.


Wait, wait, wait a minute........They sell sex toys in gas station bathroom dispensers there? All we get are condom, and sometimes lube, dispensers.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm sick of chipping paint. Close enough, the yellow and green were the original 2 colors that were under 10 other coats. 60# of dried paint came off. Had to use 2 bags.


Taking a shower at the other place (before it's too late) and then going back to roll on Extreme Bond primer before UGL drylock tomorrow and later, cement board.

I hardly have any time to troll any more, damn it. (I'll find time later.)


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 25, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'm sick of chipping paint. Close enough, the yellow and green were the original 2 colors that were under 10 other coats. 60# of dried paint came off. Had to use 2 bags.View attachment 3913296
> 
> 
> Taking a shower at the other place (before it's too late) and then going back to roll on Extreme Bond primer before UGL drylock tomorrow and later, cement board.
> ...


Looks like a very effective room for interrogations


----------



## srh88 (Mar 25, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'm sick of chipping paint. Close enough, the yellow and green were the original 2 colors that were under 10 other coats. 60# of dried paint came off. Had to use 2 bags.View attachment 3913296
> 
> 
> Taking a shower at the other place (before it's too late) and then going back to roll on Extreme Bond primer before UGL drylock tomorrow and later, cement board.
> ...


that room will make a fine sex dungeon indeed


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2017)

deep cleaned a shower and recaulked it. the house is sinking so the caulk lines kinda vanished. some nasty looking mold started creeping in.

will get around to ripping out the trim, doing some drywall work, spackling, sanding, retexturing, painting, and trimming soon enough.

no rush for now.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 25, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> deep cleaned a shower and recaulked it. the house is sinking so the caulk lines kinda vanished. some nasty looking mold started creeping in.
> 
> will get around to ripping out the trim, doing some drywall work, spackling, sanding, retexturing, painting, and trimming soon enough.
> 
> no rush for now.


nice.. swing by tc for a beer if youre bored


----------



## srh88 (Mar 25, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Looks like a very effective room for interrogations


you too.. tc if youre up for a drink or 20


----------



## Bareback (Mar 25, 2017)

HydoDan said:


> Between the epidural injections and a tens unit I was able to avoid surgery for quite a few years.. The tens unit can be like a double edge sword.. while soothing sore muscles it can aggravate the hell out of your sciatic nerve.. Just be careful in your approach.. Never hurts to get a third opinion, wish I had.. Good luck..


Thanks for the warning, most of my pain is neck/ shoulder knee/ hip/ foot ahhh hell I hurt all over.


----------



## Huckster79 (Mar 25, 2017)

Realized it loo a bit odd keeping my bottle of bushdoctor next to my bottle of wet betty


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 25, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> It's amazing that we made it to adulthood!
> 
> As a teen we lived in a farmhouse outside of Delano, ca, towards the hills surrounded by thousands of acres of orange orchard.
> Talk about boring! We'd have to make our own fun and without supervision it seemed to take a turn towards the destructive.


It was fun though. I remember being out all day and coming home in the evenings. 

I don't know if I could let my kids roam like I used to. The world has changed.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 25, 2017)

Bareback said:


> @curious2garden good morning.
> 
> I want to ask you a question. Are you familiar with tens devise's ? For pain relief. I'm thinking about getting one for chronic pain, I'm looking for some advice.
> Everyone please comment if have any experience or thoughts on this things, I have used them in my PT treatments and I think I might get one for home so please comment.


I got an Icy Hot tens unit. I got it for sciatic and hip pain. My back and hip has gotten to the point if I step wrong I got to lay on a heating pad for a couple days.

Physical therapist is a good place to start.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 25, 2017)

Got the extreme bond primer on, so I remain on schedule. I worked shifts for 40 yrs., so not doing much till 1 and then working to midnight is nothing new.
 
Actually I did shit before 1, I had to go to the local lumber yard for framing 2 x 4's and a couple treated 4 x 4's for framing.

And I cleaned the oil off the bottom of my daughter's car. I took it to the local body guy who fixed the rust right behind the front wheels and along bottoms of doors.

He oils down his rust repair work and says it will drip a few days. 

Today the few days were done, so I wiped off the oil and dust that stuck to it.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 25, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Got the extreme bond primer on, so I remain on schedule. I worked shifts for 40 yrs., so not doing much till 1 and then working to midnight is nothing new.
> View attachment 3913380
> Actually I did shit before 1, I had to go to the local lumber yard for framing 2 x 4's and a couple treated 4 x 4's for framing.
> 
> ...


That's a new one to me on the rust repair. Part of my job in the military was corrosion control. I get oil for corrosion I just couldn't imagine using it like that on a car. Not saying that it is the wrong way. Just strikes me as odd.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 25, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> That's a new one to me on the rust repair. Part of my job in the military was corrosion control. I get oil for corrosion I just couldn't imagine using it like that on a car. Not saying that it is the wrong way. Just strikes me as odd.


Yeah, it's a family business and his dad did the exact same thing decades ago.

He welded some metal on both sides right behind the front mud flaps, and sand blasted/repainted the entire bottom of the car. Then he rust proofed where he repaired and poured motor oil on it.

My dad gave them all his business for body work and now I give all my business to the son, who is around my age.

So, lol, I've never seen it done any other way.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 25, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yeah, it's a family business and his dad did the exact same thing decades ago.
> 
> He welded some metal on both sides right behind the front mud flaps, and sand blasted/repainted the entire bottom of the car. Then he rust proofed where he repaired and poured motor oil on it.
> 
> ...


Makes sense. 

I've always done dry repairs. Sealers, primer, paint and under coating. 

I've painted car and trucks but was trained in the military. I'm sure there are differences in training between the fields.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 25, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Makes sense.
> 
> I've always done dry repairs. Sealers, primer, paint and under coating.
> 
> I've painted car and trucks but was trained in the military. I'm sure there are differences in training between the fields.


18 year old Lumina with 45K miles. The kind of low mileage car you want to keep nice.
It's looks new again. My daughter loves that car.


----------



## driel (Mar 25, 2017)

Transplanted some pepper plants into bigger containers. I'm going for about 8 different strains of peppers from bell to habaneros in pots outdoors for this summer. I want to have them as big as I can get them and will be handing out roughly half the plants to friends & family so they have fresh peppers.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 25, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> 18 year old Lumina with 45K miles. The kind of low mileage car you want to keep nice.
> It's looks new again. My daughter loves that car.


I may have said it already. I just bought a 93 stepside f150. Just got started blowing it apart. Going to replace all the body mounts, metal work and paint. Going to hot rod it a bit with air ride.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 26, 2017)

Pretty chill day for me today ,,,hung out with the wife and boys watching tv just relaxing ...I did do some weed eating and dug some more roots up out of the yard where I plan to pour some concrete to extend the driveway .....my youngest boy has learned how to blow spit bubbles pretty consistently....literally sits there and does it until his face is wet and so is whoevers within three feet of him.....so that's a new fun thing to be talking to him face to face and have him go from cute baby smile to blowing a full on wet raspberry with his tongue out ....rite in the face .......I was changing him and by the time I was done there was a perfect dry circle on the blanket where his head was .....the rest was covered in baby spit from his new favorite talent ......he literally put himself to sleep blowing wet raspberries ........between that and his occasional MariahCarrie screams he's learning lots of super important things .........anyways good night guys and gals


----------



## Nugachino (Mar 26, 2017)

Identified what I believe to be a hermi... and looked for jobs. Plus swore at my phone for being a monga.

Here's the hermi


----------



## lokie (Mar 26, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> 18 year old Lumina with 45K miles. The kind of low mileage car you want to keep nice.
> It's looks new again. My daughter loves that car.


I'v had 2 luminas. The first 1 sucked shit through a tube. It had electronic issues daily
and stayed in the repair shop almost as much as I drove it.

The 2nd was a 97 model and it was a good car. It shit the bed last month with over 250K miles.
I had the transmission replaced once. and it had some minor electronic issues.

Last month the transmission gave up again. I sold it "where it sat, as is" to a dude for $50.
The junk yard said they would buy it for $150. It would have cost me $50+ just to tow it to the yard.
So for the $50 I walked away without having to lift a finger.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 26, 2017)

I've been running vertical grows for so long that I had to go back to basics to relearn Flatlander SOG. It's going well tho.


----------



## D528 (Mar 26, 2017)

First get hella high then....sanding, filling the new trim i made . Had it milled outta poplar the cove and base . One more fine sand then final then do base shoes i did like i did my floor when i installed it.But first touch up walls. Satin impervo lays out pretty well.my window casings look like plastic.lol.I used to doing floor so i could do better .Just gotta find the zone. Then i can empty my garage out . Then finish the next bedroom . Take me awhile. doing this trim every time i look up i rush out and hypotension doesnt help. ,lol. fucking ppv . lol. i can fuck myself up just watching the computor screen scroll to closely.. lol. 
 
The house had the cheapest fake wood bull shit trim ever before !!!!! This aint pulling off ! Man i hate mdf , only good for speaker box in my world . Barely at that !


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 26, 2017)

Wheeled my Vmax out of the garage only to find that the battery was dead.

I don't ride nearly as much as I should.

(Yes, it was on a battery tender. All the water was gone from the cells.)


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 26, 2017)

D528 said:


> First get hella high then....sanding, filling the new trim i made . Had it milled outta poplar the cove and base . One more fine sand then final then do base shoes i did like i did my floor when i installed it.But first touch up walls. Satin impervo lays out pretty well.my window casings look like plastic.lol.I used to doing floor so i could do better .Just gotta find the zone. Then i can empty my garage out . Then finish the next bedroom . Take me awhile. doing this trim every time i look up i rush out and hypotension doesnt help. ,lol. fucking ppv . lol. i can fuck myself up just watching the computor screen scroll to closely.. lol.
> View attachment 3913475
> The house had the cheapest fake wood bull shit trim ever before !!!!! This aint pulling off ! Man i hate mdf , only good for speaker box in my world . Barely at that !


Loving the plantation blinds, man. Very, very nice. I wanted those throughout the house but merciful God they're expensive!


----------



## D528 (Mar 26, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> Loving the plantation blinds, man. Very, very nice. I wanted those throughout the house but merciful God they're expensive!


Thanks so much . Yep and no , i put them all around but my big living room window is wood that matched the floor kinda. The wood one from home depot the rip off palace. They said 50 bucks a sq.ft. but after clear view and all the other options it was over 100 bucks easy a s.q..2000+ for one window about 8 x 6' or what ever . i wasnt getting reamed like that again ! They installed that one though. in minutes .These white ones can get cheaper bigtime ! Those white ones have all the same options at 19 bucks a s.f. but are plastic . I got another brand too that 21 a ft. Way cheaper. hehe. Fuck depot. I couldnt even get my cove and base trim there , i wanted long pieces At 12" so only 3 scabs in whole house. . I got 1x6 and 1 x 3 pine with polplar to do the craftsman trim though . Made a router table to router the thin pieces.1\4 round bit.I'm taking trashed cheap repo made in 97 look like it was made much earlier. So far i did all wall outlets and nice switches . hardwood floor i installed and finished . subfloor is osb bullshit though. I should have changed it. Useless crap ! I painted inside and out. sprayed and rolled. just ahd roof redone. I put in a argon sliding door .All new solid doors. New decking step in front. . new overhead lights in bedroom . still gotta change out my cans. I want something nice. had a hearth made of granite for cheaper than the grey sears fake tile bullshit one that was there and put new water heater and zero clearance insert. Im slow , i gotta be hella high ingesting to stand up for awhile.Thats what i done in 3 years so far. I have to get all new closet door stil . Be awhile before they need to be in ,lol. Actaully i was really lucky money wise, the crash made me a bunch of free money with my schiester lawyers share since he quit my case 3 weeks before my s.s.i. appeal saying i had no chance of winning. .lol. Free house and all. Pay off in 7 years. lol. You gotta be one dumb lawyer to spend almost ten years on a case and quit .lol. I bought a bunch of gold and silver when it was still cheap. lol. Like 6 buck silver 600 dolla gold. cashed otu high then bought three years ago at the bottom . woot. 15 years loan. 30 percent down. I'm killing it for a suposed to be dead guy. lol. I could have paid cash for the house but knowing i was going to go off on what ever i got i kept it cheap so have enough to do it all. shit i better go to bed..................
Thanks again.....


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 26, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yeah, it's a family business and his dad did the exact same thing decades ago.
> 
> He welded some metal on both sides right behind the front mud flaps, and sand blasted/repainted the entire bottom of the car. Then he rust proofed where he repaired and poured motor oil on it.
> 
> ...


If he's using used motor oil it can accelerate corrosion. Used motor oil is highly acidic. He needs to use a lanolin wax based product to be effective. I recommend Fluid Film. Fresh kerosene, heating oil or diesel works well also.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 26, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> 18 year old Lumina with 45K miles. The kind of low mileage car you want to keep nice.
> It's looks new again. My daughter loves that car.


I had an old lumina probably about the same age and that car ran better the newer cars we had around. We passed it around to whoever needed to drive it while their newer car was down.. that car was solid and ran great. Mine may have had a few more miles by like 150k but hey, who's counting..


----------



## lokie (Mar 26, 2017)

D528 said:


> Thanks so much . Yep and no , i put them all around but my big living room window is wood that matched the floor kinda. The wood one from home depot the rip off palace. They said 50 bucks a sq.ft. but after clear view and all the other options it was over 100 bucks easy a s.q..2000+ for one window about 8 x 6' or what ever . i wasnt getting reamed like that again ! They installed that one though. in minutes .These white ones can get cheaper bigtime ! Those white ones have all the same options at 19 bucks a s.f. but are plastic . I got another brand too that 21 a ft. Way cheaper. hehe. Fuck depot. I couldnt even get my cove and base trim there , i wanted long pieces At 12" so only 3 scabs in whole house. . I got 1x6 and 1 x 3 pine with polplar to do the craftsman trim though . Made a router table to router the thin pieces.1\4 round bit.I'm taking trashed cheap repo made in 97 look like it was made much earlier. So far i did all wall outlets and nice switches . hardwood floor i installed and finished . subfloor is osb bullshit though. I should have changed it. Useless crap ! I painted inside and out. sprayed and rolled. just ahd roof redone. I put in a argon sliding door .All new solid doors. New decking step in front. . new overhead lights in bedroom . still gotta change out my cans. I want something nice. had a hearth made of granite for cheaper than the grey sears fake tile bullshit one that was there and put new water heater and zero clearance insert. Im slow , i gotta be hella high ingesting to stand up for awhile.Thats what i done in 3 years so far. I have to get all new closet door stil . Be awhile before they need to be in ,lol. Actaully i was really lucky money wise, the crash made me a bunch of free money with my schiester lawyers share since he quit my case 3 weeks before my s.s.i. appeal saying i had no chance of winning. .lol. Free house and all. Pay off in 7 years. lol. You gotta be one dumb lawyer to spend almost ten years on a case and quit .lol. I bought a bunch of gold and silver when it was still cheap. lol. Like 6 buck silver 600 dolla gold. cashed otu high then bought three years ago at the bottom . woot. 15 years loan. 30 percent down. I'm killing it for a suposed to be dead guy. lol. I could have paid cash for the house but knowing i was going to go off on what ever i got i kept it cheap so have enough to do it all. shit i better go to bed..................
> Thanks again.....









I don't think that is the wall President Trump is referring to.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I did do some weed eating


I usually smoke mine


----------



## Bareback (Mar 26, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I got an Icy Hot tens unit. I got it for sciatic and hip pain. My back and hip has gotten to the point if I step wrong I got to lay on a heating pad for a couple days.
> 
> Physical therapist is a good place to start.


What price range was the icy hot.
I looked at some by that brand online as low as 29$. I have a PT that I see for 6 weeks a couple times a year and they keep my electrodes on file, do you have to replace your electrodes or is there any other equipment or supplies to replace . I'm just trying to get my head around the whole picture.


----------



## 420God (Mar 26, 2017)

Firing up the smoker today and trying out some rub we got from @Gary Goodson.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 26, 2017)

420God said:


> Firing up the smoker today and trying out some rub we got from @Gary Goodson.
> 
> View attachment 3913565


Figures, with a big white cock and a fat hog on the label.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 26, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I usually smoke mine


Nice


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 26, 2017)

Bareback said:


> What price range was the icy hot.
> I looked at some by that brand online as low as 29$. I have a PT that I see for 6 weeks a couple times a year and they keep my electrodes on file, do you have to replace your electrodes or is there any other equipment or supplies to replace . I'm just trying to get my head around the whole picture.


Around 20-30 bucks. Wal-Mart has quit a few different models.

You can get replacement electrodes but I haven't had to buy one yet. It is one pad that is sticky. It has a plastic sheet to stick it to when done. It gets sticky again.

Icy hot has different ones for different body parts.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 26, 2017)

Wife got a whole tea smoked duck from the Chinese grocer last night. Just warmed half of it up in the oven then broiled it in the toaster oven. It's so rich and decadent. I feel like a goddamn king eating that. I just need court jester. Hmm taking applications.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 26, 2017)

I've been up for almost 8 hours now, made breakfast, smoked a few times, wasted the rest of the time online. I think I'm going to smoke and take a nap, I'm worn out. I don't get how sitting on my ass makes me more tired than when I'm out working all day, my smoking doesn't change when I work either, so it's not like I'm burnt already.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 26, 2017)

420God said:


> Firing up the smoker today and trying out some rub we got from @Gary Goodson.
> 
> View attachment 3913565


Let me know how you like it. Don't be afraid to apply more as it's cooking. It's not very salty and will form a glaze if you spray it with some juice too.


----------



## 420God (Mar 26, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Let me know how you like it. Don't be afraid to apply more as it's cooking. It's not very salty and will form a glaze if you spray it with some juice too.


We're spraying and injecting apple juice into it and gave it one good coating so far. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 26, 2017)

420God said:


> We're spraying and injecting apple juice into it and gave it one good coating so far. I'll keep you updated.


It already sounds delicious


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 26, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Wife got a whole tea smoked duck from the Chinese grocer last night. Just warmed half of it up in the oven then broiled it in the toaster oven. It's so rich and decadent. I feel like a goddamn king eating that. I just need court jester. Hmm taking applications.


I hunt most anything I am able. Never got into duck and goose hunting. They have come back for the year and I am going to look and see when season was in. I have a hankering for fresh duck or goose.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 26, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I hunt most anything I am able. Never got into duck and goose hunting. They have come back for the year and I as going to look and see when season was in. I have a hankering for fresh duck or goose.


I had fresh goose in China. Like my daughter and I were playing with it in the yard then they came and were like yeah don't talk to him were bout to snap it's neck lol. That was probably my favorite meal last time actually. The fowls are so rich I'm not sure I could eat them all the time though. They make a pretty grand meal every now and again though.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 26, 2017)

420God said:


> Firing up the smoker today and trying out some rub we got from @Gary Goodson.
> 
> View attachment 3913565


I knew you had beautiful hands.. You never cease to amaze me


Made a carbon fiber rudder for Walt Disney's nephews sail boat this morning.. Well the initial steps and lay ups, a good amount goes into them.. Apparently they race this bitch from la to Hawaii


----------



## 420God (Mar 26, 2017)

Only been on for a little while now. Smoking with chunks of apple tree and charcoal. 

  
I have it in my shop since it's raining today.


----------



## D528 (Mar 26, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> TENS units are very personal. For some people they work great for others less so. The best way to do this is talk to your Physical Therapist in depth about selecting a unit, pros/cons, etc... They will have the best information for you.


They never worked for me. I been on workmans comp every year since 17 because of back. My hole life it sucked really bad. I did 2 years of p.t. with it and my neck, hand and knees before i was outted and put on retirement. Every day of the week i had p.t. lol. they used those unit on me. Bastard gave me epdurals in my neck and my leg started going numb .lol. im not supposed to have shit like that in my body. Plus its saverly inafective on me !phenol already numbed alot of shit out. lol. They shouldnt give phenol to acute pheol poisening patients the dumb fucks ! drs amaze me. Thety really do. thanks for leAVING NEEDLE TIP IN MY KNEE. Man . of coarse i have blown bursa's from doing hardwood floors too . But really because im a soft stunted fuck that wasnt made for manual labor . Man , no wonder fathers side in the diamond bizz and bussiness men.. lol. I'm a good middleman if ya know what i mean .lol.
so anyway i have extra disk vertibre that couldnt decide which one to be. I have seven herniation . 3 in lower back and 4 in neck. Head hurts today from raised arms doing the trim stuff. One hit of my weed though and hopefully gone. i have scoliosis too. I butted my spine to beieng laid up homebound from 02 till 2014-15 .
So anyway , nothing drs could do but give pills and shit.ive had neck surgery on three levels. The pain from that was emense up till a couple years ago. Same with hips and back. cipro almost did me in ! added my hips to the deal.could hardly walk at all. Was so bad.Back and hips hurt down to my calves. I couldnt support a wireless keyboard on lap ,lol. Had to prop up my feet whe laying upright.
So now i'm 56 and my backs the best its ever been. I dont sit in aching pain any longer after sitting and standing in pain for a lifetime. Except doing my daughhters floor picking up a big machine i hurt it the worst ever this last year. But i shouldnt be lifting that stuff or bags of cement to build another type of wall after being . lol. How i beat the big pain was change my diet and and get healthy. The biggest help probubly was doing colloidal silver really. Its a super muscle relaxer that gives energy at the same time and eats inflamation for breakfast ! . I was supposed to have elbow and hand surgery too but 3 open claims at once was enough. Fuck that !! Hands are best now too and neck. I couldnt throw a ball or play tenis at 21. lol. now i can , friggin trip. What i'm saying really is cure the inflammation . Inflammation causes pain .Get rid of it. I'm always suprized how some people can have sever back or neck problems and never be in pain . I see why now............Before i chased symptoms the allopathic way. Was nothing but pain and suffering !!!!!! drs are funny , i have savere nerve damage from phenol so they shoot me up with it. Fucking brite ! What part of allergic dont they understand. But then , they dont know whats in their shots either. Or to dumb to realize what thier doing. Not to smart ! about as smart as the dr who wanted to give me flonase or whatever to pee after surgery when i have hypotension from m.s.a. . guess what the side effects of that are ? Hypotension .  come on dr.s i gotta 78 i.q. and do you lawyers and drs work for them .lol.
well , i hope youalls and curiouse2garden backs get better. personally i couldnt bare the thought and was hard to be humble in so much pain. Thats why i went offline from 06-11 . it was to much to handle being around peeps. I wish better for everyone. Time to take that hit ! I havnt taking a pain pill since being a mmj patient since 02. woot ! Time to take my edibles so i can final trim too.
well enough of my a.d.d. inspired rambling. for today lol.
edit , just one last thing ,It was the most awsome day when i was able to play wiht my grandson after he only new of me his whole life being sick in bed. afetr colloidla silver my daughter rolled up to the house. This time i ran outta the house throwing shaka signs both hands. So i picked my grandson up and held him up high and he said "this is so awsome " . Gives me goosbumbs just remembering it. lol. Then last year i pitched ball over hand to him playing baseball . Those are ther moments i live for. That and helping and watching others heal.......


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 26, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I had fresh goose in China. Like my daughter and I were playing with it in the yard then they came and were like yeah don't talk to him were bout to snap it's neck lol. That was probably my favorite meal last time actually. The fowls are so rich I'm not sure I could eat them all the time though. They make a pretty grand meal every now and again though.


They do. My dad married a woman from China and every once in a while they would get live fowl and she would cook it.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 26, 2017)

D528 said:


> They never worked for me. I been on workmans comp every year since 17 because of back. My hole life it sucked really bad. I did 2 years of p.t. with it and my neck, hand and knees before i was outted and put on retirement. Every day of the week i had p.t. lol. they used those unit on me. Bastard gave me epdurals in my neck and my leg started going numb .lol. im not supposed to have shit like that in my body. Plus its saverly inafective on me !phenol already numbed alot of shit out. lol. They shouldnt give phenol to acute pheol poisening patients the dumb fucks ! drs amaze me. Thety really do. thanks for leAVING NEEDLE TIP IN MY KNEE. Man . of coarse i have blown bursa's from doing hardwood floors too . But really because im a soft stunted fuck that wasnt made for manual labor . Man , no wonder fathers side in the diamond bizz and bussiness men.. lol. I'm a good middleman if ya know what i mean .lol.
> so anyway i have extra disk vertibre that couldnt decide which one to be. I have seven herniation . 3 in lower back and 4 in neck. Head hurts today from raised arms doing the trim stuff. One hit of my weed though and hopefully gone. i have scoliosis too. I butted my spine to beieng laid up homebound from 02 till 2014-15 .
> So anyway , nothing drs could do but give pills and shit.ive had neck surgery on three levels. The pain from that was emense up till a couple years ago. Same with hips and back. cipro almost did me in ! added my hips to the deal.could hardly walk at all. Was so bad.Back and hips hurt down to my calves. I couldnt support a wireless keyboard on lap ,lol. Had to prop up my feet whe laying upright.
> So now i'm 56 and my backs the best its ever been. I dont sit in aching pain any longer after sitting and standing in pain for a lifetime. Except doing my daughhters floor picking up a big machine i hurt it the worst ever this last year. But i shouldnt be lifting that stuff or bags of cement to build another type of wall after being . lol. How i beat the big pain was change my diet and and get healthy. The biggest help probubly was doing colloidal silver really. Its a super muscle relaxer that gives energy at the same time and eats inflamation for breakfast ! . I was supposed to have elbow and hand surgery too but 3 open claims at once was enough. Fuck that !! Hands are best now too and neck. I couldnt throw a ball or play tenis at 21. lol. now i can , friggin trip. What i'm saying really is cure the inflammation . Inflammation causes pain .Get rid of it. I'm always suprized how some people can have sever back or neck problems and never be in pain . I see why now............Before i chased symptoms the allopathic way. Was nothing but pain and suffering !!!!!! drs are funny , i have savere nerve damage from phenol so they shoot me up with it. Fucking brite ! What part of allergic dont they understand. But then , they dont know whats in their shots either. Or to dumb to realize what thier doing. Not to smart ! about as smart as the dr who wanted to give me flonase or whatever to pee after surgery when i have hypotension from m.s.a. . guess what the side effects of that are ? Hypotension .  come on dr.s i gotta 78 i.q. and do you lawyers and drs work for them .lol.
> ...


Do you make or buy your silver?


----------



## D528 (Mar 26, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Do you make or buy your silver?


I have a couple different makers. its to expensive otherwise. I have a sota unit " http://www.sota.com " the doubles as a blood electrifier . It makes ionic silver . Then i have a silver puppy from coyote enterprises for colloidal. " http://www.silvermedicine.org/silverpuppy-generators.html " i set my neighboor up on the cheap. 3- 9volt batteries 2 rods and a stirer . Stuff so good. I cant even tell i have carpul tunnel anymore and i had the gel wrist splint glove that didnt do anything what so ever for me. My neighboor was wearing the wrist splints when i moved in now she done and dont need them at all anymore. woot ! One example of power it has is when iw as wasting with savere fatique 4 ounces a day for a week broke the fatique. One day my wife came home after work and for the first time in years i was doing dish's . lol.

Man , i think im just going to relax and get high as fuck today. all bets off though when my pills hit. lol.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 26, 2017)

I was hanging out at my friends house for a bbq but I didn't really know anyone there. It was boring as fuck, this one dude just kept making stupid jokes over and over again and we were basically just sitting around outside not doing shit.

So I set my alarm on my phone ahead about 12 minutes and set the alarm as my ringtone and for the phone to vibrate. Basically fake called myself so I would have an excuse to leave.


----------



## 420God (Mar 26, 2017)

Ribs turned out awesome! Best BBQ ever! Thanks again for the rub Gary!


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 26, 2017)

Started redecking the boat today, and then rain happened.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 26, 2017)

420God said:


> Ribs turned out awesome! Best BBQ ever! Thanks again for the rub Gary!
> View attachment 3913800
> View attachment 3913793


Your pee is gonna smell funny in a couple of hours. Nice ribs.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 26, 2017)

420God said:


> Ribs turned out awesome! Best BBQ ever! Thanks again for the rub Gary!
> View attachment 3913800
> View attachment 3913793


Uh oh I still haven't seent it to @curious2garden yet... she's gonna be sad. 


Annie I promise I will get it out to you this week! I just hate going to the post office. The lines/wait sucks around here.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 26, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Uh oh I still haven't seent it to @curious2garden yet... she's gonna be sad.
> 
> 
> Annie I promise I will get it out to you this week! I just hate going to the post office. The lines/wait sucks around here.


Gary, not a problem, I'm very patient and I have the same hate for the post office so I get it! Don't worry hun, 
hugs


----------



## srh88 (Mar 26, 2017)

420God said:


> Ribs turned out awesome! Best BBQ ever! Thanks again for the rub Gary!
> View attachment 3913800
> View attachment 3913793


i like what you did with your nails


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 26, 2017)

srh88 said:


> i like what you did with your nails


Nicely manicured for such a hands on guy..


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 26, 2017)

I got fuck all done today.

Felt good.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 26, 2017)

Got a gallon of UGL drylock on shower wall today.

I need to move toilet supply line a couple feet to the left so it's outside the framing of the new wall.

So since I'm a plumber now, I bought a 10' stick of 1/2" copper tubing (only plumbers call them a 'stick', so I'm in the club, bros)

And I bought a bunch of shark bite connectors (OK, I'm not a real plumber) but I used them in a tight space to make a manifold for a shower before and they were sooooo fucking easy to work with.

This little horse shoe thing releases the connectors if you fuck up

Don't ask me how it works, but I've used it and they detach. I think magic may be involved.
Putting up walls tomorrow after water line is out of the way.
I could be fapping in a new shower this time next week!


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 26, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Started redecking the boat today, and then rain happened.View attachment 3913811View attachment 3913813


----------



## 420God (Mar 27, 2017)

Playing with the baby, trying to friendly it up.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 27, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Got a gallon of UGL drylock on shower wall today.
> View attachment 3913910
> I need to move toilet supply line a couple feet to the left so it's outside the framing of the new wall.
> View attachment 3913912
> ...


Lol you're in the club! 10ft is a stick.. 20ft is a length.. I almost took away your club membership for sharkbites though. Just don't use a sharkbite valve. Notorious leakers because it moves when you turn the valve. That magical yellow horseshoe... A 5/8th wrench does the same thing. Welcome to the club dude


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 27, 2017)

420God said:


> Playing with the baby, trying to friendly it up.
> 
> View attachment 3914123


That's the funnest part ....making me miss my lil pet doves 420 ...very cool


----------



## D528 (Mar 27, 2017)

well , today i think i'll go to town and get a new 1k ballast and bulb. 4 -400 cmh gets hot in a little area. lol. After i continue to fix this plant.
man , its was jamming . No slim. I was top feed but then my 6 "next pot isnt big enough .crap. im like 37 in or so. I juts changed 2 day ago but when i check the ph last night it was 81 .fuck me running. man . I cannot believe i forgot to ph the water. WTF am i doing ? lol. well , ta least i remember washing my hair now. lol. Last night before bed phed it to 58 and looks the same. Im going to change out the water completally. I even emptied some out and added ozonated water but thats what it looks like this morning still. Guess a full change out now. I flush every week too. oY .
Second note on back pain . maybe clean viens with serrapeptaze. helped my nerve pain dramatically.Oxygen to nerves helps alot. Have to do therapudic levels though. just read up. And angstrome magnesium does wonders for hip pains and many other things .Have to do it at therapy levels at first too. Hoepfully some can kick that back pains ass !

Man , i hope i'm not facing my first damping off ever on my plant. that would suck. Just changed it out with a double ph rinse. big ass stock is solid though.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 27, 2017)

Lot of running around today. Had to get 5" Tapcons to anchor 4x4's to concrete floor.
 
Where I had to go was right by one of my grow stores so I got a duplicate inline fan, some trays and another thermometer/hygrometer, some new blue T-5 bulbs for starting. 


I also ordered a new 600 balast. My 7 yr. old cheap Chinese one needs a back up.

Have to start doing some real work later, working the afternoon shift today, I guess.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 27, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lot of running around today. Had to get 5" Tapcons to anchor 4x4's to concrete floor.
> View attachment 3914302
> .....snip......


Ramsets are so much (more), fun! Nothing like getting to shoot your floor, sort of getting even for the times you had to mop it!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 27, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> ...sort of getting even for the times you had to mop it!


Oh, I hear ya, but I'm going to drill that floor like a tooth. And it gets nothing ending in 'caine first.

I'd like to put something over that concrete but I have a washing machine, dryer, fridge, furnace, double wash basin and water tank to deal with. 3 I can move, the other 3 would be a monstrous pain. So I guess it's rugs.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 27, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Oh, I hear ya, but I'm going to drill that floor like a tooth. And it gets nothing ending in 'caine first.
> 
> I'd like to put something over that concrete but I have a washing machine, dryer, fridge, furnace, double wash basin and water tank to deal with. 3 I can move, the other 3 would be a monstrous pain. So I guess it's rugs.


Pics or gtfo


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 27, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Pics or gtfo


I'm feeding the dog at the other place right now, but the shower pics are only 1/3 of the room.

Edit. That's why it needs walls there.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 27, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'm feeding the dog at the other place right now, but the shower pics are only 1/3 of the room.
> 
> Edit. That's why it needs walls there.


::shuffling feet:: you still could have shot the floor for me....


































...ramset.......... j/s


----------



## srh88 (Mar 27, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lot of running around today. Had to get 5" Tapcons to anchor 4x4's to concrete floor.
> View attachment 3914302
> Where I had to go was right by one of my grow stores so I got a duplicate inline fan, some trays and another thermometer/hygrometer, some new blue T-5 bulbs for starting.
> View attachment 3914303
> ...


a tip for you.. run the tapcons in at an angle, no chance of them pulling out... ever


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2017)

you got a nice hammer drill for those tapcons?


----------



## srh88 (Mar 27, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> you got a nice hammer drill for those tapcons?


i imagine he just smashed them in the concrete with his monster dong


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 27, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> you got a nice hammer drill for those tapcons?


Dewalt.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 27, 2017)

I took the little one to the park today again. 3 different ones actually. Trying to get the quality time in before I go back to 70+ hr work weeks. At the last park ended up talking to this hot chick from Kazakhstan for like 2 hours. It was pretty cool. She seemed super lonely and was fishing for a playdate. Or some dick.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Dewalt.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 27, 2017)

@neosapien Becareful if she wants you to play with her bird. They play with golden eagles


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 27, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> @neosapien Becareful if she wants you to play with her bird. They play with golden eagles


 
 
Now you're talkin'!


----------



## srh88 (Mar 27, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


>


----------



## neosapien (Mar 27, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> @neosapien Becareful if she wants you to play with her bird. They play with golden eagles


No it's cool! She was from the Russian vodka Borat part not the nomadic Mongolian herder part!


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 27, 2017)

Done. Time to start putting it all back together 
  


curious2garden said:


> ::shuffling feet:: you still could have shot the floor for me....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm mostly def in my right ear from all the powder loads I've shot next to it


----------



## Bareback (Mar 27, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Done. Time to start putting it all back together
> View attachment 3914477 View attachment 3914478
> 
> I'm mostly def in my right ear from all the powder loads I've shot next to it


What speek up can't hear ya. 

Construction ain't bad for ya hearing is it?


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 27, 2017)

Bareback said:


> What speek up can't hear ya.
> 
> Construction ain't bad for ya hearing is it?


I was such a dumbass when i was younger. No earplugs. Hardly wore safety glasses. Dumbass!
Metalstudframer here (drywall/lather)


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 27, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


Always had good luck with makita and Bosch as well.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 27, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I was such a dumbass when i was younger. No earplugs. Hardly wore safety glasses. Dumbass!
> Metalstudframer here (drywall/lather)


While playing in bands: headphones are for pussies. 

During my graffiti days: respirators are for pussies. 

Now I can't hear and have drain bamage. These days I DO wear a helmet while boarding. (Even though I still think they're for pussies)


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 27, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I was *such a dumbass when i was younger.* No earplugs. Hardly wore safety glasses. Dumbass!
> Metalstudframer here (drywall/lather)


I see kids wearing ear protection when mowing the grass and stuff and_ almost_ want to ridicule them, but...I never wore protection at the range or chain sawing either. My right ear, no high end, Course standing next to 20 feet of speakers at a zillion rock concerts didn't help


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 27, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> While playing in bands: headphones are for pussies.
> 
> During my graffiti days: respirators are for pussies.
> 
> Now I can't hear and have drain bamage. These days I DO wear a helmet while boarding. (Even though I still think they're for pussies)


Word bro! That is me!
My stupid ass had to cut some 2x aluminum angle this morning on my chop saw. Had a piece hit my eyelid. Lmao. I'll never learn bro. Lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 27, 2017)

I accomplish this pretty much daily but fuck it. I'm feelin RANDY as fuck.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 27, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3914490 View attachment 3914491
> I accomplish this pretty much daily but fuck it. I'm feelin RANDY as fuck.


Fuck dude. Awesome shit.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 27, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Word bro! That is me!
> My stupid ass had to cut some 2x aluminum angle this morning on my chop saw. Had a piece hit my eyelid. Lmao. I'll never learn bro. Lol


Hahah! Same bro. I'm extremely accident prone too. Last time I BBQed a burning ember landed in my eyeball. Shit like that just always happens to me.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 27, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Hahah! Same bro. I'm extremely accident prone too. Last time I BBQed a burning ember landed in my eyeball. Shit like that just always happens to me.


Now i tell you what. You go to an Nhra drag race. Try not plugging your ears when the top fuel/funny cars go at it. Omg.
It gets me every time. Being down in line to grab some beers. A couple beers in my hands and 2 of them go at it. Fucking tickles your brain. It's killer, but hurts


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 27, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Hahah! Same bro. I'm extremely accident prone too. Last time I BBQed a burning ember landed in my eyeball. Shit like that just always happens to me.


Oh yeah. I've had to go to the emergency room 3 times to have metal shaving removed from the eyeball lmao


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 27, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> While playing in bands: headphones are for pussies.
> 
> During my graffiti days: respirators are for pussies.
> 
> Now I can't hear and have drain bamage. These days I DO wear a helmet while boarding. (Even though I still think they're for pussies)


Oh and one last one. How about mixing in perlite. I sware to god I'm gonna die a few years early from not wearing a respirator fucking with that shit! Now we can just buy a killer mix and not have to deal with it but my dumb ass....


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 27, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> I see kids wearing ear protection when mowing the grass and stuff and_ almost_ want to ridicule them, but...I never wore protection at the range or chain sawing either. My right ear, no high end, Course standing next to 20 feet of speakers at a zillion rock concerts didn't help


Exactamente.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 27, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Now i tell you what. You go to an Nhra drag race. Try not plugging your ears when the top fuel/funny cars go at it. Omg.
> It gets me every time. Being down in line to grab some beers. A couple beers in my hands and 2 of them go at it. Fucking tickles your brain. It's killer, but hurts


You remember Irwindale raceway? Twice a week races of funnies, top fuelers, pro stockers. Literally could feel intestines and organs bounce when they revved up


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 27, 2017)

We were retrofitting the customs house in SF back in the day. They continuously checked our led levels. By the time the job was done, i was very border line. So, add led into the fucking mix on how many years are shavin off my life.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 27, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> You remember Irwindale raceway? Twice a week races of funnies, top fuelers, pro stockers. Literally could feel intestines and organs bounce when they revved up


Never did irwindale bro. Just pamona and sears/infinity for the drags


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


i'm not much of a brand-queen, but dewalt has me sold. my milwaukie sawzall has always been a solid rock though.

as long as it's not ryobi i guess.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 27, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Now i tell you what. You go to an Nhra drag race. Try not plugging your ears when the top fuel/funny cars go at it. Omg.
> It gets me every time. Being down in line to grab some beers. A couple beers in my hands and 2 of them go at it. Fucking tickles your brain. It's killer, but hurts


Dragway 42 in West Salem, Oh. for me. Nitro wars, Rocket engines, Prudhomme, Muldowney and us all shermed out and right there in the pits.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 27, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> You remember Irwindale raceway? Twice a week races of funnies, top fuelers, pro stockers. Literally could feel intestines and organs bounce when they revved up


Did they ever do nitromethane or just top alcohol there?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 27, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Word bro! That is me!
> My stupid ass had to cut some 2x aluminum angle this morning on my chop saw. Had a piece hit my eyelid. Lmao. I'll never learn bro. Lol


i would take a skillsaw to cut out aluminum windows on top of 20+ foot scaffolds with no eye protection, ear protection, or harness.

people are stupid. i am a people.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 27, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Did they ever do nitromethane or just top alcohol there?


Nitro-methane was only for a few "special" races, maybe 3-4 times a year. Top alcohol were normal though


----------



## Bareback (Mar 27, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I was such a dumbass when i was younger. No earplugs. Hardly wore safety glasses. Dumbass!
> Metalstudframer here (drywall/lather)


Chop saw on some structural studs, 20ga, or beer can studs will really scream. And I been sanding ceilings today on a remodel after my regular 8 hrs . So yeah I'm fellow mudderfucker too, thank God I don't do it all day everyday.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 27, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i would take a skillsaw to cut out aluminum windows on top of 20+ foot scaffolds with no eye protection, ear protection, or harness.
> 
> people are stupid. i am a people.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 27, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> Dragway 42 in West Salem, Oh. for me. Nitro wars, Rocket engines, Prudhomme, Muldowney and us all shermed out and right there in the pits.


Shirley "Cha Cha" Muldowney, FTW


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 27, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Chop saw on some structural studs, 20ga, or beer can studs will really scream. And I been sanding ceilings today on a remodel after my regular 8 hrs . So yeah I'm fellow mudderfucker too, thank God I don't do it all day everyday.


I fucking always hated chopping anything lighter than 20ga. Shits sketchy. Usually my snips take care of it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 27, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Shirley "Cha Cha" Muldowney, FTW


Do you remember the chick top fuel dragster racer that died at sears point back when? My brother was at that race.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 27, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Chop saw on some structural studs, 20ga, or beer can studs will really scream. And I been sanding ceilings today on a remodel after my regular 8 hrs . So yeah I'm fellow mudderfucker too, thank God I don't do it all day everyday.


I can't remember if we've had this convo before, sorry bro. Are you a framer? A taper? Can't remember


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 27, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Do you remember the chick top fuel dragster racer that died at sears point back when? My brother was at that race.


Carrie Neal


Drag Strip: Sears Point Raceway, Sonoma, California

Event: NHRA Autolite Nationals

Accident Date: July 25, 1997

Car: T/AD Federal-Mogul dragster

Biographical: In a bizarre accident, Neal's car shot forward at the end of performing her burnout, reaching a speed of 200 MPH when she crashed. Some thought it might have been caused by a stuck throttle, but others weren't convinced. What is puzzling is why she didn't hit the kill switch, flip the fuel shut-off switch, or deploy the parachute. Although she was a beginner in the sport, she was well prepared. No consensus or satisfactory explanation for the cause of the crash was reached although NHRA claimed it was a stuck throttle. She lived in Poway, California, and was a computer software tester.

Sources

"Neal's fatal accident difficult to explain," Copley News Service, August 4, 1997

"Stuck throttle may or may not explain Neal's fatal accident," _San Diego Union-Tribune_, July 31, 1997

"Woman killed in California drag race," _San Jose Mercury News_, July 26, 1997

"Death at the track: 1997-2000," _Charlotte Observer_, November 11, 2001 

Motorsport Memorial website (http://www.motorsportmemorial.org/focus.php?db=ct&n=2497)


----------



## Bareback (Mar 27, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I can't remember if we've had this convo before, sorry bro. Are you a framer? A taper? Can't remember


I grew up in a construction family. And no we haven't really convoed much. But I pretty much do most everything residential and commercial . Excavation to roofing anything to keep the bills paid . A couple of years ago I bought a wood mixer and I have been doing some custom sawing , but I still have a bunch of regular customers that I have to keep happy while I play with my toys.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 27, 2017)

Check out this pimp ass steering wheel i got


----------



## Bareback (Mar 27, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Shirley "Cha Cha" Muldowney, FTW


L7 wrote a song about cha-cha . If I was internet savey I would post it, but since I'm a dumbass if you want to check it out you'll have to look into yourself.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 27, 2017)

Bareback said:


> L7 wrote a song about cha-cha . If I was internet savey I would post it, but since I'm a dumbass if you want to check it out you'll have to look into yourself.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 27, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


>


Yeah that's it. What did you think of it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 27, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Yeah that's it. What did you think of it.


Pretty good. Realize I'm a shit ton older than you, head banging isn't my first choice lol


----------



## Bareback (Mar 27, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Pretty good. Realize I'm a shit ton older than you, head banging isn't my first choice lol


Gotcha .


----------



## D528 (Mar 28, 2017)

Got up checked my plant. Under the medium the stock is mushy and the plants leans easily. I think damping off . crappo. Today was first day flush too. I put it in clean water anyway. wtf. lol. Smells just poppin hard too. Room smells like n.w. fresh smoke . yum . oh well. Better luck next time. Should make really nice up edible though !!!!!!! Now to go get a pigtail i forgot yesteday for new ballast. Do some trim sanding . And as always , do it high as fuck till you can see clearly..lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 28, 2017)

D528 said:


> Got up checked my plant. Under the medium the stock is mushy and the plants leans easily. I think damping off . crappo. Today was first day flush too. I put it in clean water anyway. wtf. lol. Smells just poppin hard too. Room smells like n.w. fresh smoke . yum . oh well. Better luck next time. Should make really nice up edible though !!!!!!! Now to go get a pigtail i forgot yesteday for new ballast. Do some trim sanding . And as always , do it high as fuck till you can see clearly..lol.


Don't worry if damping off doesn't kill it the flushing will


----------



## D528 (Mar 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Don't worry if damping off doesn't kill it the flushing will


interesting , i'll have to note flushing kills plants. Why thank you. You leran soemthing new everyday eh. Although ' Its gone baby gone. lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 28, 2017)

D528 said:


> interesting , i'll have to note flushing kills plants. Why thank you. You leran soemthing new everyday eh. Although ' Its gone baby gone. lol.


Starvation kills people too, another handy fact!


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 28, 2017)

Got the kid dropped off at school ....I give haircuts/fades to a lot of my friends and family .....but I still have to go pay to get mine done ((go figure)).....usually people give me a pack of smokes for my troubles though ......but I also usually get em high as fuck just because I enjoy sharing my smoke .....and if I fuck up there hair when there high .....it's all good ......anyways,I shaved my head yesterday and took off my beard ...all I have now is my goat.....but while I was doing it my boy decided he wanted a Mohawk ...which honestly surprised me because he's very picky about his hair ......so he's rocking a Mohawk now and all his little friends at school liked it ....of course he was acting super cool once he knew everyone was diggin his new doo.....now I'm guna spice up a beef brisket and slow cook it for many many hours .


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 28, 2017)

D528 said:


> interesting , i'll have to note flushing kills plants. Why thank you. You *leran soemthing* new everyday eh. Although ' Its gone baby gone. lol.


I read this, and le ran.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Mar 28, 2017)

Lingus


----------



## D528 (Mar 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Starvation kills people too, another handy fact!


it does. wow wee. lol. I dont think ive ever learned so much in a day. thanks. I dont even need to flush my stuff . Its clean as fuck already. lol. But why waste food ? lol. Flushing doesnt make flavor better if overferted anyway for sure !


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 28, 2017)

Day one of trying to be completely sober.. Should be 'fun'


----------



## srh88 (Mar 28, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Day one of trying to be completely sober.. Should be 'fun'


----------



## lokie (Mar 28, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Day one of trying to be completely sober.. Should be 'fun'


----------



## D528 (Mar 28, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Day one of trying to be completely sober.. Should be 'fun'


Sending positive vibes.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 28, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Day one of trying to be completely sober.. Should be 'fun'


GL Inda .....hard to do, but worth the effort if it's something you actually wana acheive .


Respect GL


----------



## neosapien (Mar 28, 2017)

Sooooooo.... I tried dabs for the first time a couple nights ago. I was ill equipped and a little worried from hearing how high the percentages could be, so I just took took a couple small rips out of my bong using multiple screens. I was pretty high but couldn't quite see what the big deal was over this dab movement, I've definitely been that high before. So last night I tell the wife I've got shit to build downstairs and she might not see me for a couple hours. So I go downstairs and I reasoned with myself that I was using the wrong tool for the job and that coupled with the sesame seed sized dabs I was taking was making me miss out on something. So I took two consecutive tic tac size rips. HOLY FUCK. After 30 minutes I could still feel the head high getting stronger and remember thinking is that possible lol. Good thing I was in my basement and didn't have to interact with a single person because I would have failed. I get it now. When you want to take the edge off, smoke a bowl. When you want to forget about the world, take a dab lol. Thanks to everyone that helped me with my research also.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 28, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Sooooooo.... I tried dabs for the first time a couple nights ago. I was ill equipped and a little worried from hearing how high the percentages could be, so I just took took a couple small rips out of my bong using multiple screens. I was pretty high but couldn't quite see what the big deal was over this dab movement, I've definitely been that high before. So last night I tell the wife I've got shit to build downstairs and she might not see me for a couple hours. So I go downstairs and I reasoned with myself that I was using the wrong tool for the job and that coupled with the sesame seed sized dabs I was taking was making me miss out on something. So I took two consecutive tic tac size rips. HOLY FUCK. After 30 minutes I could still feel the head high getting stronger and remember thinking is that possible lol. Good thing I was in my basement and didn't have to interact with a single person because I would have failed. I get it now. When you want to take the edge off, smoke a bowl. When you want to forget about the world, take a dab lol. Thanks to everyone that helped me with my research also.


Lil dab will do ya


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 28, 2017)

I was messing around with drawing on a pc program. I started drawing trees in a snowy background when I suddenly stopped. I'm staring at my pic in awe, I'm not sure why I find it so beautiful, and strangely arousing...


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 28, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> I was messing around with drawing on a pc program. I started drawing trees in a snowy background when I suddenly stopped. I'm staring at my pic in awe, I'm not sure why I find it so beautiful, and strangely arousing...


Lol I just got back form having my tires rotated and balanced.

I'll be honest, at first I seen sidewalls and air pressure sensors.

Edit: cool pic!


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 28, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> I was messing around with drawing on a pc program. I started drawing trees in a snowy background when I suddenly stopped. I'm staring at my pic in awe, I'm not sure why I find it so beautiful, and strangely arousing...


If I were a tree hugger .....I'd grab the middle one and never let go


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 28, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> I was messing around with drawing on a pc program. I started drawing trees in a snowy background when I suddenly stopped. I'm staring at my pic in awe, I'm not sure why I find it so beautiful, and strangely arousing...


Camel toe... with varicose veins?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 28, 2017)

I had my 6 month teef cleaning today.


----------



## dux (Mar 28, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> I was messing around with drawing on a pc program. I started drawing trees in a snowy background when I suddenly stopped. I'm staring at my pic in awe, I'm not sure why I find it so beautiful, and strangely arousing...



Ah,a nice Lil " bush "


----------



## srh88 (Mar 28, 2017)

dux said:


> Ah,a nice Lil " bush "


----------



## dux (Mar 28, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Sooooooo.... I tried dabs for the first time a couple nights ago. I was ill equipped and a little worried from hearing how high the percentages could be, so I just took took a couple small rips out of my bong using multiple screens. I was pretty high but couldn't quite see what the big deal was over this dab movement, I've definitely been that high before. So last night I tell the wife I've got shit to build downstairs and she might not see me for a couple hours. So I go downstairs and I reasoned with myself that I was using the wrong tool for the job and that coupled with the sesame seed sized dabs I was taking was making me miss out on something. So I took two consecutive tic tac size rips. HOLY FUCK. After 30 minutes I could still feel the head high getting stronger and remember thinking is that possible lol. Good thing I was in my basement and didn't have to interact with a single person because I would have failed. I get it now. When you want to take the edge off, smoke a bowl. When you want to forget about the world, take a dab lol. Thanks to everyone that helped me with my research also.



It took awhile but I can finally find good concentrates in my home state(mn). with my probation I check in every 3 months,After my last check in 2 months ago,i stopped by a buddies and took a giant rip from a rig that I dropped a piece the size of a peppercorn on.i was WRECKED!! Not complaining but holy smokes...


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2017)

bought a new kitchen table, chairs, coffee table and entertainment center.

$1400.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 28, 2017)

Started framing up toilet and shower walls.
 


But, as I'm prone to do, I ran into a problem with the kitchen sink drain that runs down through the shower.

Obviously, it has to be moved to put up ceramic tile. There was a tiny mound of concrete where drain enters the floor. Very suspicious, much like the concreted in toilet I pulled with no flange underneath.

So I hit the little mound with a chisel.

The pipe just runs into terra cotta pipe that was chipped out and then covered with the little mound of concrete.

I now literally hate the lazy ass mother fucker who built this place. I wanted the mound out to lay tile over flat.

Now I have to play plumber again tomorrow, cut old pipe, see if it lifts out easy, and get a new plastic pipe and some 45's to see if I can, A. move it out of shower, and B. re-enter it into the terra cotta and seal it flatter.

Old houses are disgusting to remodel.

I'm not having my best week ever.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 28, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> bought a new kitchen table, chairs, coffee table and entertainment center.
> 
> $1400.


Oh yeah like I'm going to put together an ikea coffee table in my $1400 dollar suit come on!





!


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 28, 2017)

I bought some exercise equipment.


----------



## dux (Mar 28, 2017)

I love putting new floors in old houses NOT!!
Could always make it a grow space and move the bathroom


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Oh yeah like I'm going to put together an ikea coffee table in my $1400 dollar suit come on!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IKEA was last decade chanice and me. we went to an actual furniture store this time and got stuff made out of solid wood.

we even opted for delivery because like i'm going to haul all that furniture in my $2600 suit. come on!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 28, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3915179 I bought some exercise equipment.


I need one of those. 



Uh, you know. For like exercise and stuff...


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2017)

i looked at a $15 table at Goodwill in my $12 Meijer's sweatpants and decided it was too expensive


----------



## srh88 (Mar 28, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> i looked at a $15 table at Goodwill in my $12 Meijer's sweatpants and decided it was too expensive


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


you know it brother, retire 10 years earlier.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 28, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Started framing up toilet and shower walls.
> View attachment 3915172
> View attachment 3915169
> 
> ...


Still not to late to shoot your floor hun! (sorry, I do understand as learned to cuss from my dad's remodeling efforts)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 28, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


Reminded me of this one for some weird reason.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 28, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Reminded me of this one for some weird reason.
> 
> View attachment 3915206


hahahaha


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 28, 2017)

Well the brisket turned out super tender and delicious ....let it cook all day low and slow ....I think I'm guna call it an early one tonight ....I've been busting my ass lately and after eating and a hot shower I'm super tired ....love this natural tired feeling ...actually pretty rare for me ,so I think il take advantage ......I got just the thing to cap off the day and put me to sleep ......so if I don't come back on later ,,,you guys have a good evening and morning .




PENIS!!!!


K ,smoke a doob,eat some fresh chocolate chip cookies and milk ,brush teeth ,touch myself Inappropriately and fall asleep.

Ga nite peeps














*PENISES!!!*


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 28, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> you know it brother, retire 10 years earlier.


Live low on the hog.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Still not to late to shoot your floor hun! (sorry, I do understand as learned to cuss from my dad's remodeling efforts)


My preferred method of anchoring wooden plates to concrete are anchor bolts 
 
If speed was my objective I'd use a powder actuated fastener as you suggested.
I prefer Hilti tools, I am most familiar with them over other brands at work, but I can't afford their stuff, so I go Dewalt for cordless tools + screw guns, Milwaukee for drills and reciprocating saws, and Skill for their worm drive circular saw.

However, if it was my money on my project, I would apply a generous portion of liquid nails adhesive and either drive concrete nails into the slab or rotohammer a quarter inch hole and sucker-nail them down.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 29, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Well the brisket turned out super tender and delicious ....let it cook all day low and slow ....I think I'm guna call it an early one tonight ....I've been busting my ass lately and after eating and a hot shower I'm super tired ....love this natural tired feeling ...actually pretty rare for me ,so I think il take advantage ......I got just the thing to cap off the day and put me to sleep ......so if I don't come back on later ,,,you guys have a good evening and morning .
> PENIS!!!!
> K ,smoke a doob,eat some fresh chocolate chip cookies and milk ,brush teeth ,touch myself Inappropriately and fall asleep.
> 
> ...


mmmmmm, I'd eat it (err.... the brisket that is)


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 29, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Live low on the hog.


wish I would have practiced this in my 20's and 30's and i could have retired at 48, (but it wouldn't have been as much fun  )


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 29, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> mmmmmm, I'd eat it (err.... the brisket that is)


Kinda figured you were talking about the cookies and or brisket .......but since I did throw a penis or two in there ,,,your clarification efforts were completely necessary imvho ...lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 29, 2017)

Santa brought some more gifts today. I'm so stoked right now. Can't wait to hit the water


Getting there


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 29, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Santa brought some more gifts today. I'm so stoked right now. Can't wait to hit the water
> 
> View attachment 3915892
> Getting there
> View attachment 3915894


You must be in the right spot cuz I see beer on the screen 

Looking good bro


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 29, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Santa brought some more gifts today. I'm so stoked right now. Can't wait to hit the water
> 
> View attachment 3915892
> Getting there
> View attachment 3915894


Hope the Coor's Light was a freebie and you didn't pay for it


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 29, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Hope the Coor's Light was a freebie and you didn't pay for it


Lmao!

I'm on a diet dude. Can't drink 12 pale ales at a time anymore


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 29, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Lmao!
> 
> I'm on a diet dude. Can't drink 12 pale ales at a time anymore


 i still do pound that 12 pack of pale ales here and there but not every day


----------



## srh88 (Mar 29, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Hope the Coor's Light was a freebie and you didn't pay for it


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 29, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


This strunz should be killed on the spot, _con extremis_


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 29, 2017)

I got asked a lot more if my avatar was actually me back when i had this one. Love it.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 29, 2017)

I did a bunch of boring work related shit. Now I'm playing Just Cause 3 and it's super duper amazing to the max radical. 15 out of 10. would recommend.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 29, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> I did a bunch of boring work related shit. Now I'm playing Just Cause 3 and it's super duper amazing to the max radical. 15 out of 10. would recommend.


Just cause is fucking bad ass dude. I played that shit for like 3 months and i don't like playing most open world long ass games anymore. Could play that game all day long though

Have you hopped into the fighter jet yet?


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 29, 2017)

Dropped a clamp on my big toe right in the sweet spot, the nail will certainly fall off

Anyone want an indapick for your guitar? I'd also consider putting it on necklace as is for when you go out all fancy


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 29, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Dropped a clamp on my big toe right in the sweet spot, the nail will certainly fall off
> 
> Anyone want an indapick for your guitar? I'd also consider putting it on necklace as is for when you go out all fancy


So, do you prefer the hot nail or the drill bit for pressure release. Wait can you have holes in a pick?


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 29, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> So, do you prefer the hot nail or the drill bit for pressure release. Wait can you have holes in a pick?


The drill bit for me, the relief felt is incredible!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 29, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Have you hopped into the fighter jet yet?


Nope. I just started playing it a few minutes before I posted.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 29, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> Nope. I just started playing it a few minutes before I posted.


Dude, when you make you're way into the super heavy protected basses, you'll be able to hijack a jet. Killer shit


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 29, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> So, do you prefer the hot nail or the drill bit for pressure release. Wait can you have holes in a pick?


Don't think so but you can have one in a necklace piece..are you saying that's what you want? You where trying to trick me into making a necklace for ya huh


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 29, 2017)

Took my new kayak out for a stroll. Got really close to a turtle. I like turtles.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 29, 2017)

I had quite the experience with an officer of the law .......I guess he felt seeing me drink out of a white foam cup was suspicion enough to pull me over .....boy did I have fun with his ass .....of course I didn't end up with any citations or trouble ....but it was sure fun making him dance around his reasoning for pulling me over in the first place ......tried to get my phone recording so I could have audio and possible video of the situation .....but my fucking memory was full after 12 seconds of recording ......I was very excited and then very pissed after the traffic stop because I thought I was guna have a priceless audio/video recording to share .....but it stopped before he even got to my window .......his reason for stopping me was because he saw me take a drink out of a foam cup .......

It was a cup of water from my fucking house that I got on my way to work .......of course he danced around with tinted window issues after I basically asked for his supervisor and told him I'm recording the whole thing ......which I wasn't ((FUCK!!))......so be careful drinking water out of foam cups in Cali .......new recruits feel that's a necessary reason to pull someone over ....
.....Fuckers


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 30, 2017)

Well I'm headed off to one of the family farms to check on things .....since I got pulled over for drinking out of a normal cup ....I decided I'm guna put my water in a 40oz mickeys bottle to be less conspicuous .....if that doesn't work,a 3ft bong should .....sadly,neither of these seem to fit in my cup holders.......good morning guys/gals ........remember to share the word penis with a stranger


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 30, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Well I'm headed off to one of the family farms to check on things .....since I got pulled over for drinking out of a normal cup ....I decided I'm guna put my water in a 40oz mickeys bottle to be less conspicuous .....if that doesn't work,a 3ft bong should .....sadly,neither of these seem to fit in my cup holders.......good morning guys/gals ........remember to share the word penis with a stranger


Pull the label off before you leave! I'd hate to to see you get an open container ticket.

Edit: Penis


----------



## srh88 (Mar 30, 2017)

Ripping out a chimney that's from the early 60s.. it's brick so when I took the job I thought.. cool easy money.... Nope. Ripped off the face.. more brick.. ripped off next layer.. more brick. Then I hit the Jack pot.. a fucking lawnmower deck and soda bottles.. in the chimney.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 30, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Ripping out a chimney that's from the early 60s.. it's brick so when I took the job I thought.. cool easy money.... Nope. Ripped off the face.. more brick.. ripped off next layer.. more brick. Then I hit the Jack pot.. a fucking lawnmower deck and soda bottles.. in the chimney.
> View attachment 3916219 View attachment 3916220 View attachment 3916221 View attachment 3916222


Hmm... they don't make em like they used to. 
I mean, who didn't have a lawnmower deck & soda bottles in their chimney back in the day?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 30, 2017)

That whole thing sounds weird. Did they entomb the garbage as a joke? 
Or is it something more sinister? Murder weapons perhaps? 
Bonked someone on the head with a big 7-up bottle, then mulched the dead body with a lawnmower? Only needed to get rid of the deck because that's where the residue of human bits ends up? 
Naw, you'd need to get rid of the blade too. 
And the wheels. 

Fuck, I'm stoned...


----------



## Bareback (Mar 30, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Ripping out a chimney that's from the early 60s.. it's brick so when I took the job I thought.. cool easy money.... Nope. Ripped off the face.. more brick.. ripped off next layer.. more brick. Then I hit the Jack pot.. a fucking lawnmower deck and soda bottles.. in the chimney.
> View attachment 3916219 View attachment 3916220 View attachment 3916221 View attachment 3916222


I've demo'ed chimney's that would topple over as soon as you got them under the decking, but we thought it might happen and was prepared , thankfully..


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Ripping out a chimney that's from the early 60s.. it's brick so when I took the job I thought.. cool easy money.... Nope. Ripped off the face.. more brick.. ripped off next layer.. more brick. Then I hit the Jack pot.. a fucking lawnmower deck and soda bottles.. in the chimney.
> View attachment 3916219 View attachment 3916220 View attachment 3916221 View attachment 3916222


they don't fucking make 'em like they used to.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 30, 2017)

It's finally going to stop raining today (supposedly). Woot! 
I could either mow the lawn or smack a bucket of balls. 

Not sure why that sounds kinky...


----------



## lokie (Mar 30, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Well I'm headed off to one of the family farms to check on things .....since I got pulled over for drinking out of a normal cup ....I decided I'm guna put my water in a 40oz mickeys bottle to be less conspicuous .....if that doesn't work,a 3ft bong should .....sadly,neither of these seem to fit in my cup holders.......good morning guys/gals ........remember to share the word penis with a stranger


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 30, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Ripping out a chimney that's from the early 60s.. it's brick so when I took the job I thought.. cool easy money.... Nope. Ripped off the face.. more brick.. ripped off next layer.. more brick. Then I hit the Jack pot.. a fucking lawnmower deck and soda bottles.. in the chimney.
> View attachment 3916219 View attachment 3916220 View attachment 3916221 View attachment 3916222


I haven't seen a 7 up bottle like that since about 1978.

Is it still worth 2¢?


----------



## 420God (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm driving from gas station to gas station on my way home trying to keep air in my tire. I picked up a sheet metal screw a ways back but it's raining and I don't feel like putting on the spare.


----------



## ovo (Mar 30, 2017)

Pack portable air compressor in the future.


----------



## 420God (Mar 30, 2017)

ovo said:


> Pack portable air compressor in the future.


I have one but it barely fills it as fast as its leaking. Might have to hook it up soon though, it's another 20 miles to home and no more stops on the way.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 30, 2017)

420God said:


> I'm driving from gas station to gas station on my way home trying to keep air in my tire. I picked up a sheet metal screw a ways back but it's raining and I don't feel like putting on the spare.


I was thinking of buying one of those Air Hawk inflators on TV all the time.

I have one that plugs into lighter but they give you such a short cord.

It's funny I didn't have a flat for like 20 yrs., and now I've had 10 flats in the last 10 yrs.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 30, 2017)

I keep a few cans of fix-a-flat in the toolboxes. Just enough to get me to the next stop or home which ever comes first

And that chimney...they needed to fill it in with glass soda bottles?  Very cool pic.
I've done clean-up labor at demo jobs and found tons of liquor/brown bottles tucked in walls but never seen it in a chimney. Ha...my brother was digging up the septic at an old house we were demo-ing and when he pulled the bucket up there was a mens green suit hanging off the teeth. He also punctured another wooden casket nearby and the water just gushed out. 

Nothing was marked and no indication of a family plot or burial but this place was over 100 yrs old so...


I think those bottles were a nickel here. And those massive thick coke bottles were .20


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 30, 2017)

I've also started carrying.


Tire plugs, gloves and tools, not a gun.


----------



## 420God (Mar 30, 2017)

Well I'm pulled over now letting it air up. The screw is by my fingertip.


----------



## 420God (Mar 30, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I've also started carrying.
> 
> 
> Tire plugs, gloves and tools, not a gun.


Plugs and a can of fix a flat are going in the trunk when I get home. I usually carry it with me.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 30, 2017)

420God said:


> Plugs and a can of fix a flat are going in the trunk when I get home. I usually carry it with me.


They say fix a flat screws up the sensors so I quit using it.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 30, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> It's funny I didn't have a flat for like 20 yrs., and now I've had 10 flats in the last 10 yrs.


IKR,same here, i carry the extra large size of FAF by Slime, seems to work better than the other brand for me. But doesn't this stuff not work so well when it gets below 32F?
Remember when GM made a high power inflator cartridge? those were sweet.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 30, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> They say fix a flat screws up the sensors so I quit using it.


"Sensors", LOL!
(my cars are old)


----------



## 420God (Mar 30, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> They say fix a flat screws up the sensors so I quit using it.


The original stuff does but they have tire sensor safe stuff now. Haven't had an issue with it yet.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 30, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> "Sensors", LOL!
> (my cars are old)


2007 F-150. Middle aged, I guess.



420God said:


> The original stuff does but they have tire sensor safe stuff now. Haven't had an issue with it yet.


I'll have to get some again then. Gotta be able to drive away from trouble.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 30, 2017)

420God said:


> The original stuff does but they have tire sensor safe stuff now. Haven't had an issue with it yet.


Good to know. 
Mrs. Stool's car is MUCH newer than mine...


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 30, 2017)

saw two condors fucking at the zoo.

"mom, she's giving him a piggybak ride"

"mom, they're fighting"

lol. kids are so fucking dumb. i made sure to correct them both. "no you dumb fuck they are having sex".


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 30, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> ........remember to share the word penis with a stranger


----------



## D528 (Mar 30, 2017)

Finaled my room trim i was doing. Now to touch up walls and coat my base shoe some more. I'm debating how i want to persue the base shoe really . Its already been through several processes , alot more than normal ! lol . My base and floor are like this . I used Ciranova products . It was basically oil and wax . I used to be a vested hardwood mechanic . I've never done this to anyones floor ever. lol. if i did it would cost alot !!!!!!! Why ?
2 coats black nior reactive stain
bleached 3 times .ran out and used some sodium hypochlorite that reversed my wasting from the pool store at same ration as hardwood bleach. except wet of coarse.
1 coat oil
2 coats white ciranova hardwax to fill the grain giving it a reversed look .
Then its coated with alchohal sealer
4 coats some german kind of supermatt finish.waterbase . Always hand sanded too, the whole floor. no buffer screen marks. Never happened. lol.
So im debating weather or not to do the sealer and waterbase on the shoe. It would just need 1 coat waterbase though. my delema is "will it flake when cutting " ? I can touch up so i guess i have to do it. The floor looks new old .I call it "medieval " lol . My old boss gave me some old white so it stuck in cracks and i had to paint and pen that shit out. One reason cost so much to have done. Has reduing this kinda floor built in automatic because of it takes alot of attention and can screw up easily !!!!! my subfloor is osb so i was fucked in the board movement after so much water type stuff used . stapled , it dont give a fuck ! lol. Especially with 3.25" like this or bigger.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 30, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> They say fix a flat screws up the sensors so I quit using it.


The shit use to be explosive, I hope they changed the formula.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 30, 2017)

D528 said:


> Finaled my room trim i was doing. Now to touch up walls and coat my base shoe some more. I'm debating how i want to persue the base shoe really . Its already been through several processes , alot more than normal ! lol . My base and floor are like this . I used Ciranova products . It was basically oil and wax . I used to be a vested hardwood mechanic . I've never done this to anyones floor ever. lol. if i did it would cost alot !!!!!!! Why ?
> 2 coats black nior reactive stain
> bleached 3 times .ran out and used some sodium hypochlorite that reversed my wasting from the pool store at same ration as hardwood bleach. except wet of coarse.
> 1 coat oil
> ...


Super cool looking! I assume that's red oak with the pattern of the grain.
The look reminds me of oak that's treated in ammonia fuming to give it that 500 year old look.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 30, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> saw two condors fucking at the zoo.
> 
> "mom, she's giving him a piggybak ride"
> 
> ...


Safe sex at least ... they were each using a condor


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 30, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Safe sex at least ... they were each using a condor


Oh Plenis.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 30, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Safe sex at least ... they were each using a condor


That's your dongest joke as yet.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 30, 2017)

D528 said:


> Finaled my room trim i was doing. Now to touch up walls and coat my base shoe some more. I'm debating how i want to persue the base shoe really . Its already been through several processes , alot more than normal ! lol . My base and floor are like this . I used Ciranova products . It was basically oil and wax . I used to be a vested hardwood mechanic . I've never done this to anyones floor ever. lol. if i did it would cost alot !!!!!!! Why ?
> 2 coats black nior reactive stain
> bleached 3 times .ran out and used some sodium hypochlorite that reversed my wasting from the pool store at same ration as hardwood bleach. except wet of coarse.
> 1 coat oil
> ...


Damn nice floor. Much respect.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 30, 2017)

Got floor in over last couple days, still haven't messed with drain pipe in shower yet. I'm having my plumbing consultant come look at it tomorrow.

Using fake red brick walls there (except in shower).

Had to buy a couple more sheets because I decided to use two on opposite wall. Old paneling was dry rotted or something. I literally broke it up into small pieces with my bare hands without exerting myself.

I used 2 sheets, had to cut one down, didn't do the best job of blending them together. I have to put a dresser in there anyway, it's going right over the seam. Lol. (I think I somehow reversed one of the pieces, surely they're supposed to line up?)

At least it's in a place not many will see.
I kinda like the fake brick look, if I can figure out how to match seams, I'd like to put it in the TV room on one wall down here. I'll have to lay 2 sheets in driveway and figure it out. All the other sheets on toilet walls are singles, no butting.
Nothing is ever easy, it looks 100% better than before though.

Long day ahead tomorrow.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 30, 2017)

I went fishing this morning, had a helluva good chile verde wet burrito on the way home, cleaned fish and took a nap

17 and 16 inches, and fat

 

 
They were big enough that I couldn't cut the heads off with my pocketknife like I normally do, so I had to break out my walrus tusk-handled slicer


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 30, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I went fishing this morning, had a helluva good chile verde wet burrito on the way home, cleaned fish and took a nap
> 
> 17 and 16 inches, and fat
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## srh88 (Mar 30, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Got floor in over last couple days, still haven't messed with drain pipe in shower yet. I'm having my plumbing consultant come look at it tomorrow.
> View attachment 3916486
> Using fake red brick walls there (except in shower).
> 
> ...


nice work.. i love the dark point in the brick


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 30, 2017)

srh88 said:


> nice work.. i love the dark point in the brick


Yeah, it's a red brick house so I just gravitated towards those sheets in the paneling section at Lowe's. 

I'd like to mix the fake brick with dark stained wood in the big room down here.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 30, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yeah, it's a red brick house so I just gravitated towards those sheets in the paneling section at Lowe's.
> 
> I'd like to mix the fake brick with dark stained wood in the big room down here.


you need a super old mowr????????????????????????????????????????????????????/


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 31, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Got floor in over last couple days, still haven't messed with drain pipe in shower yet. I'm having my plumbing consultant come look at it tomorrow.
> View attachment 3916486
> Using fake red brick walls there (except in shower).
> 
> ...


I wonder if you had flipped one of the sheets 180 if the pattern would have lined up?


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 31, 2017)

spent a sad few minutes looking at some just released FBI photos of Pentagon on 9/11 

https://vault.fbi.gov/9-11-attacks-investigation-and-related-materials/9-11-images

slide
http://www.chron.com/national/article/Newly-released-9-11-photos-from-Pentagon-show-11041015.php#photo-12642221


----------



## neosapien (Mar 31, 2017)

It's the wife's birthday today. She has been pleased with her gifts. I accomplished staying out of the doghouse.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 31, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> spent a sad few minutes looking at some just released FBI photos of Pentagon on 9/11
> 
> https://vault.fbi.gov/9-11-attacks-investigation-and-related-materials/9-11-images
> 
> ...


I saw those first thing this morning & experienced time travel as well. 
That was *definitely not* a good day.



neosapien said:


> It's the wife's birthday today. She has been pleased with her gifts. I accomplished staying out of the doghouse.


You sir are well on your way to a gold star & possibly a little slap & tickle later if you play your cards right.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 31, 2017)

I'm going polar bear hunting in Cali ....it's a little windy and cooler so I'm liking my odds .......pretty sure il
At least find the polar bear I'm looking for ....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 31, 2017)

I hear they (he) likes to play hide and seek.


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 31, 2017)

85%Done with my deck..
Just some finishing touches, like spindles, hand rails for the stairs,built-in benches and so forth.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 31, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I wonder if you had flipped one of the sheets 180 if the pattern would have lined up?


Factory edge to factory edge lines up.

Some stoned idiot cut the wrong side.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 31, 2017)

Rain all day, couldn't use saws outside.

So I bought some used tools from a contractor who decided he doesn't like battery operated stuff. 

For $250. New $650. And low mileage.

A little old lady contractor only used them on Sundays on her way to church.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 31, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Factory edge to factory edge lines up.
> 
> Some stoned idiot cut the wrong side.


Sounds like I was in charge of the saw.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 31, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Rain all day, couldn't use saws outside.
> 
> So I bought some used tools from a contractor who decided he doesn't like battery operated stuff.
> 
> ...



Speaking to scoring tools, this morning on the way to work I stopped @ one of the community dumpsters to drop some trash & noticed a tool box sitting next to the dumpster.
I gave it a kick just to see & the frickin thing didn't move so I opened it.

Score !!


----------



## 420God (Mar 31, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Speaking to scoring tools, this morning on the way to work I stopped @ one of the community dumpsters to drop some trash & noticed a tool box sitting next to the dumpster.
> I gave it a kick just to see & the frickin thing didn't move so I opened it.
> 
> Score !!
> ...


Nice portapower! Looks like everythings there.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 31, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Speaking to scoring tools, this morning on the way to work I stopped @ one of the community dumpsters to drop some trash & noticed a tool box sitting next to the dumpster.
> I gave it a kick just to see & the frickin thing didn't move so I opened it.
> 
> Score !!
> ...


I use those on occasion for manipulating rebar in concrete formwork. 
They're dangerous as Fuck to get your body near, they'll slip off and go flying.
A coworker of mine, had one slip off and hit him in the mouth. Knocked him out and knocked him off a 10 foot ladder. I guess his lips shielded his teeth, he didn't lose any but it gave him a bad split lip.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 31, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I use those on occasion for manipulating rebar in concrete formwork.
> They're dangerous as Fuck to get your body near, they'll slip off and go flying.
> A coworker of mine, had one slip off and hit him in the mouth. Knocked him out and knocked him off a 10 foot ladder. I guess his lips shielded his teeth, he didn't lose any but it gave him a bad split lip.


Ouch


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 31, 2017)

I didn't do shit. Except for suck a lot of dicks!


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 31, 2017)

Well,,,,another successful polar bear expedition in the books ....luckily I had a pretty good idea where he'd be.....if anyone ever gets a chance to go polar bear hunting in Cali ,,I suggest you take the opportunity ....this particular bear is surprisingly skilled and once again brought many many cool things he knew I'd like.....every gift had the penis seal of approval on it as well ....my kind of bear....pretty sure global warming is what brought em into my area ....and the great marijuanas has made em stay...just a theory of course........either way,once again I enjoyed chilling with the polar bear and look forward to the next one ........he might actually be 7ft tall BTW...









But I did figure out one thing polar bears hate .....mechanical pencils ...lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 31, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Well,,,,another successful polar bear expedition in the books ....luckily I had a pretty good idea where he'd be.....if anyone ever gets a chance to go polar bear hunting in Cali ,,I suggest you take the opportunity ....this particular bear is surprisingly skilled and once again brought many many cool things he knew I'd like.....every gift had the penis seal of approval on it as well ....my kind of bear....pretty sure global warming is what brought em into my area ....and the great marijuanas has made em stay...just a theory of course........either way,once again I enjoyed chilling with the polar bear and look forward to the next one ........he might actually be 7ft tall BTW...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is such an awesome and elusive bear


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 31, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3917071 View attachment 3917063 View attachment 3917072
> Day 45 plus a dog dick.


thug life!


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 31, 2017)

I worked 13 hours today. Jacked off twice, ate a sandwich and smoked two bowls. 


That's everything I did today, so far.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 31, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I use those on occasion for manipulating rebar in concrete formwork.
> They're dangerous as Fuck to get your body near, they'll slip off and go flying.
> A coworker of mine, had one slip off and hit him in the mouth. Knocked him out and knocked him off a 10 foot ladder. I guess his lips shielded his teeth, he didn't lose any but it gave him a bad split lip.


Used improperly any tool is potentially dangerous.
We use these type of tools regularly/daily & haven't had an accident of yet (17+ years) with them but of course there's always the first time.

Hope your buddy's ok after his mishap.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 31, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Used improperly any tool is potentially dangerous.
> We use these type of tools regularly/daily & haven't had an accident of yet (17+ years) with them but of course there's always the first time.
> 
> Hope your buddy's ok after his mishap.


Oh yeah he shook it off got a few stitches and was back to work the next day. It went down as a recordable but not a lost time accident. 
Nobody was seriously injured on that job, but I did see plenty of near misses- potentially fatal ones.
Ocassionaly someone is killed in my line of work. Thanks to OSHA there are fewer now than when I started in the trade.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 31, 2017)

So today I prepped my Arctic Entryway for tile.
I put down another layer of 3/4 plywood because the OSB subfloor was toast then
thin set some Schuter Ditra membrane and got my tiles laid out and ready for thin set in the morning.

  .


----------



## 420God (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm setting up our daughter's new trampoline today. She's gone today and her birthday is next week so it'll be a nice surprise when she comes home tomorrow.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 1, 2017)

I start work on Monday so I'm taking the little one out and about today for a last hoorah of quality time. Still not sure of where we're going. But we'll find out when we get there.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2017)

420God said:


> I'm setting up our daughter's new trampoline today. She's gone today and her birthday is next week so it'll be a nice surprise when she comes home tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 3917240


Will that be enough time for the turquoise paint to dry?


----------



## 420God (Apr 1, 2017)

That went quicker then I thought it was going to.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 1, 2017)

420God said:


> That went quicker then I thought it was going to.
> 
> View attachment 3917320


You can do some good drugs on that for sure 


Remember the code



And I seriously wish I was there to bust the first backflip on it ....looks fun.




Could you imagine having our select group of the most awesome Riu members all together with a trampoline to prove how cool we were ....lol


I'd imagine compound fractures,broken necks and asshole naked backflips would be par for the course ........and drugs,,well mostly real green drugs to clarify since our new code and all ....but I wouldn't be surprised if code drugs were involved somehow as well with that dysfunctional highly functional group all together .......sorry for that mental image on your new trampoline 420...you'll never look at it the same again,,I'm sure ...lol


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 1, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> You can do some good drugs on that for sure
> 
> 
> Remember the code
> ...


LOL, You smoked some of that SSH concentrate didn't you?


----------



## srh88 (Apr 1, 2017)

I set up more scaffolding and laid concrete around that chimney to build off of. This is the sketchiest scaffolding I've ever set up but it's fun to climb lol


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I set up more scaffolding and laid concrete around that chimney to build off of. This is the sketchiest scaffolding I've ever set up but it's fun to climb lol View attachment 3917395


Looks like a good spot for a trampoline..


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 1, 2017)

Took the little one to the beach today..


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 1, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Took the little one to the beach today..
> 
> 
> View attachment 3917403


Flat earthers will go crazy over that one


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 1, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Flat earthers will go crazy over that one


"Flat-Oceaners"


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I set up more scaffolding and laid concrete around that chimney to build off of. This is the sketchiest scaffolding I've ever set up but it's fun to climb lol View attachment 3917395


probably should have used that mower deck under one leg of the scaffold for the win


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Apr 1, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Is that someone? Hella meat curtains and bush either way.
> 
> Edit: lol, lip.
> 
> View attachment 3917501


Yeah I felt she had a fairly accomplished meat area and massive bush, thus worth posting


----------



## lokie (Apr 1, 2017)

bu$hleaguer said:


> View attachment 3917497


Nom nom nom


----------



## srh88 (Apr 1, 2017)

bu$hleaguer said:


> View attachment 3917497


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Apr 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


That's some vibrating muff-dive gear right thar


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 1, 2017)

Dug 22 post holes for our new privacy fence. Even with a rented machine my fucking back is broken. Tomorrow we will cement in the posts. For now I have an ice pack then heating pad on my back. I'm way too young to have such a bad back. I do have scoliosis and work like a fucking mule tho so I'm sure I'm doomed.
Edited to add pics.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 1, 2017)

Got toilet half of shower area done, except for trim. I've had a lifelong dream of owning a brick shithouse.
 
I also figured out how to match up the bricks sheet to sheet, but it's still strange. 

There are actually 3 pieces in this pic. One 4 x 8 sheet wasn't enough but I had to cut sheets smaller to fit inside framing.

So I had factory edge to factory edge, but still had to raise the small piece by one brick to line it up, and then add one cut out brick to bottom.

I guess I still don't get it until I do a wall in a big room.
 
still have to make a bulk head on top out of cut off top pieces, we'll see how that works out.

I think I'll just eat gummy bears tomorrow and take a day off. Full speed ahead Monday.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2017)

^^ the phrase "built like a brick shithouse" simply squirts to mind.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 1, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Got toilet half of shower area done, except for trim. I've had a lifelong dream of owning a brick shithouse.
> View attachment 3917573
> I also figured out how to match up the bricks sheet to sheet, but it's still strange.
> 
> ...


id poop in there.. nice work


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 1, 2017)

So fucking close now. Just waiting on the upholsterer and i gotta wire up the amp and speakers and shit.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 1, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> So fucking close now. Just waiting on the upholsterer and i gotta wire up the amp and speakers and shit.
> View attachment 3917577 View attachment 3917578


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


I think I'm gonna name this vessel rollitup, not even kidding.

The official rollitup vessel.

@Grandpapy @doublejj 
And everyone else


----------



## srh88 (Apr 1, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I think I'm gonna name this vessel rollitup, not even kidding.
> 
> The official rollitup vessel.
> 
> ...


we're all coming to party


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


> we're all coming to party


Let's do it bro. You for sure have the invite.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


Lmao still bro.
I've been on that love boat a couple times when i was a kid.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 1, 2017)

Made spaghetti and meatballs for mrs G. She asked for it so I went all out. Straight up from scratch with a healthy amount of Pinot Noir in the sauce.

"I enjoy cooking with wine and sometimes I even put it in the food..."

Giant meatballs! Tennis ball size!

 
Time to go in the sauce 
 
An hour later and now it's cheese time!
 
^ricotta, Parmesan, and mozzarella!
 
It wasn't till after I plated it, that I realized it looks like a pair of titties!

No wonder I liked it so much


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 1, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Made spaghetti and meatballs for mrs G. She asked for it so I went all out. Straight up from scratch with a healthy amount of Pinot Noir in the sauce.
> 
> "I enjoy cooking with wine and sometimes I even put it in the food..."
> View attachment 3917530
> ...


Nice! I'd eat that


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 1, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Made spaghetti and meatballs for mrs G. She asked for it so I went all out. Straight up from scratch with a healthy amount of Pinot Noir in the sauce.
> 
> "I enjoy cooking with wine and sometimes I even put it in the food..."
> View attachment 3917530
> ...


DAMN Gar that looks so good!


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 1, 2017)

planted pumpkins, corn and watermelons indoors in preparation for late may/june. those will be the only crops i will plant.

i never harvested the potatoes last year, so those should come back with a vengeance. tomatoes always come up on their own too because our chickens eat them and shit the seeds everywhere. have plenty of wild sunflowers around too.

i guess i'll probably buy as many artichoke plants as possible too. those seem to do well here.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 1, 2017)

Just smoked some mix I obtained from my polar bear excursion yesterday .......holy shit 


Well done polar bear ,,,well done 

Il be respecting the amount I test from the polar bear a lil more carefully from now on ....seriously I'm full on dumb dumb baked ......so much for the casual evening smoke tonight .....BLITZ'D!!

I'm guna go stare at the tv now


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 1, 2017)

Update---I just lost my phone and don't find it until I stood up up to go look for it and it fell off my chest .....did I mention I'm ripped 

Still creeping ((oh boy))


----------



## Bareback (Apr 1, 2017)

I just left the tattoo parlor, the artist said that groupings should be in threes, ( a portrait of a beautifull )and I said if you put three tits on her she's going to get a lot of attention but she ain't going to look natural.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 2, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3917684
> alien matter.


Bro that's beautiful


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3917634 View attachment 3917635 View attachment 3917636


the screws are for dessert, right? Don't be going spoiling your appetite now young man!


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Just smoked some mix I obtained from my polar bear excursion yesterday .......holy shit
> 
> 
> Well done polar bear ,,,well done
> ...


bwahahaHAAAAhahaaa


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 2, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> bwahahaHAAAAhahaaa


I'm saving that pic for my polar bear contact


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 2, 2017)

So the wife decided to go full bore on the April fools yesterday......the reason she got me so good is because she's not usually doing that type of shit ....momma and the kids usually leave the jokes,comical mishaps,and shenanigans to me .......Anyways she text me while she was out and about buying some heavy duty baby equipment for my lil chunker ....as you all know he's a heavy duty boy,so when his baby swing gets going it appears to be testing it's limits in weight and stability ...although amusing to watch, we figured we better see about an upgrade for our little Mcfatty ......in the text she tells me she hasn't been feeling well in the mornings so she took a preg test and it was + ...I was like -((oh fuck)) fuck,fuck,fuck,fuck,fuck... FUCK!!!......sweaty palms and of course asking ..are you sure multiple times .....was my reaction....immediately smoking many many cigarettes while trying to reach her on her cell to clarify the situation......she tells me she's driving and she will call me ASAP......(((I should have known rite then)))...I've seen her drink coffee apply make up and talk on the phone all while driving.......she leaves me in full on oh shit mother fucker mode,,pacing around the house for nearly an hour ......then she decides to share ----And I quote...(April Fools Babe) did I get you???

....of course the relief was so sudden and relaxing,,I immediately shit myself ....twice....after shitting myself four times before she told me April fools....so she caused a grown man to shit himself a total of 6 times,,great anxiety,,and a mild heart attack........yes babe you got me.





Funny part is ,,,she almost immediately started begging me please not to pay her back 

I figure she puts up with my ass the rest of the year and she's good to me in every way possible ....so I'm just guna let it be and say well played momma Inda ...














I'm having my mother in law kidnapped next Thursday for ransom


----------



## neosapien (Apr 2, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Just smoked some mix I obtained from my polar bear excursion yesterday .......holy shit
> 
> 
> Well done polar bear ,,,well done
> ...


Perhaps you remember my dab rant a few pages back.


----------



## lokie (Apr 2, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Funny part is ,,,she almost immediately started begging me please not to pay her back


Do it. she deserves pay back.
Tell her you're pregnant . I bet that will get her attention .


----------



## HydoDan (Apr 2, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Dug 22 post holes for our new privacy fence. Even with a rented machine my fucking back is broken. Tomorrow we will cement in the posts. For now I have an ice pack then heating pad on my back. I'm way too young to have such a bad back. I do have scoliosis and work like a fucking mule tho so I'm sure I'm doomed.
> Edited to add pics.


Hey Man, I know all about the bad back.. I wish I would have done things differently.. and not worked like a mule until I became disabled in '96.. I put off the inevitable surgeries until my legs completely quit working.. First surgery was fusing seven vertebrae in my neck followed by another surgery where they fused ten in my lower back... All this was from working like a fucking mule in the woods... Do what you must to protect your back.. It is your future!


----------



## neosapien (Apr 2, 2017)

I jerked off to Gary's meatballs a couple more times today.


----------



## Nugachino (Apr 2, 2017)

I made a soup that gives you the farts. Tasted good. But, I'm pretty sure I helped add at least half a percent of the global methane that's out there last night.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 2, 2017)

I thought I was have a good day riding around the bay area on the motorcycle in perfect weather until I got home where I found 2 of 6 C99 seeds had sprouted. Its a GREAT day.

I would like thank that member for the gift so many years ago. Well 3 anyway.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 2, 2017)

@BarnBuster .......I just took a closer look at your avatar LMFAO......didn't realize it was a basket of top notch shit stompers ...lol....that's great 

#freepin


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 3, 2017)

Got some posts set. Hard part is done.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 3, 2017)

Up early today .....of course to take the kid to school .....but I noticed walking out to the car I could smell that it's almost that time here in Cali .............il be cleaning up the baby factory ((not my penis))my bean popping room ......it's hard to think il be running naked through at least 6ftrs in just a few short months .....first day I've come out and could smell all the sweet flowers and honeysuckle in the yard ......that's always been my green thumb alarm for my greenhouse time of year .....I know a lot of you here know exactly what I'm talking about ......of course I don't actually grow pot ...this is soley for everyone's entertainment only........but I wish nothing but the best of luck for everyone this year who will have to grow this amazing medicine and still be looked at like a criminal ...smh....I love all styles of gardening,,,but my favorite time is here......*MONSTER BITCHES!!*






If I actually grew,,,which I do not,,except for my tomato plants,,I love tomatoes.....and if your reading this on a small screen this part was to just make you keep reading because it's quite difficult reading this small and your squinty eyes make you look chinese,,,P.S. nothing against Chinese people,there great and there food is delicious......PENIS!!!....-Inda


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Up early today .....of course to take the kid to school .....but I noticed walking out to the car I could smell that it's almost that time here in Cali .............il be cleaning up the baby factory ((not my penis))my bean popping room ......it's hard to think il be running naked through at least 6ftrs in just a few short months .....first day I've come out and could smell all the sweet flowers and honeysuckle in the yard ......that's always been my green thumb alarm for my greenhouse time of year .....I know a lot of you here know exactly what I'm talking about ......of course I don't actually grow pot ...this is soley for everyone's entertainment only........but I wish nothing but the best of luck for everyone this year who will have to grow this amazing medicine and still be looked at like a criminal ...smh....I love all styles of gardening,,,but my favorite time is here......*MONSTER BITCHES!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me while reading Inda's fine print


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 3, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I made a soup that gives you the farts. Tasted good. But, I'm pretty sure I helped add at least half a percent of the global methane that's out there last night.


I can relate! Mrs. Stool and I have been trying to eat less meat, and I've discovered that mushrooms and cabbage make me a bit ripe. 
Ever pull laundry out of the hamper & it still smells like ass -- several days later?


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 3, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I can relate! Mrs. Stool and I have been trying to eat less meat, and I've discovered that mushrooms and cabbage make me a bit ripe.
> Ever pull laundry out of the hamper & it still smells like ass -- several days later?


I was exiled from the main part of the house after corn beef and cabbage the day after St Patricks day .....cabbage is ruthless


----------



## Bareback (Apr 3, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I can relate! Mrs. Stool and I have been trying to eat less meat, and I've discovered that mushrooms and cabbage make me a bit ripe.
> Ever pull laundry out of the hamper & it still smells like ass -- several days later?


I plead the fifth


----------



## lokie (Apr 3, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Up early today .....of course to take the kid to school .....but I noticed walking out to the car I could smell that it's almost that time here in Cali .............il be cleaning up the baby factory ((not my penis))my bean popping room ......it's hard to think il be running naked through at least 6ftrs in just a few short months .....first day I've come out and could smell all the sweet flowers and honeysuckle in the yard ......that's always been my green thumb alarm for my greenhouse time of year .....I know a lot of you here know exactly what I'm talking about ......of course I don't actually grow pot ...this is soley for everyone's entertainment only........but I wish nothing but the best of luck for everyone this year who will have to grow this amazing medicine and still be looked at like a criminal ...smh....I love all styles of gardening,,,but my favorite time is here......*MONSTER BITCHES!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 3, 2017)

Rickrolled lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 3, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Got some posts set. Hard part is done.


What are the tongue/groove slats you use to stabilize the posts?

edit: ever notice how much dogs enjoy projects?


----------



## D528 (Apr 3, 2017)

first years mow , blow and trim of the year, woot. Time to strengthin my hips. I feel for the fence workers. I did a 70' cedar fence last year and got the auger stuck in hole first try. lol. fucked my back up. lol. Had to dig out and jack it out. lol. I have 120' more feet to do this year. oy


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 3, 2017)

I bought that thing yeaterday. 

I went all out. 

Off to the hoespital

Adios. 

Next time I am back I shall be engaged and still having sex with bar hoes. 

Pics of the ring are on my other hangout. 

Fingers crossed

Keep it chilly riu


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 3, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I bought that thing yeaterday.
> 
> I went all out.
> 
> ...


I've obviously been busy and missed many many things with you SF .

Though I do have a difficult time understanding your posts most of the time .....I do believe you said you bought a ring ,,,will be engaged,,,and you're off to the hospital...


The hospital part is throwing me off some....I'd rather ask than have another cinnamon roll incident ..


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 3, 2017)

Moved the fuck outta st Louis fucking finely hate that place.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 3, 2017)

One of the few things I don't like about southern AZ is the low humidity. It hovers around 15% this time of year. I wake up with bloody noses, sore throats and its awful on my skin.
Today I found a brand new humidifier off craigs list for $15. Since I started growing weed I have become more concious of humidity levels. Bedroom is now 35% and I'm 100% happier.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 3, 2017)

I threw down on a tilapia po boy today. And it was slamm'n. I breaded the tilapia and made a chipotle and garlic aioli. I used a really nice looking heirloom tomato too.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 3, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I threw down on a tilapia po boy today. And it was slamm'n. I breaded the tilapia and made a chipotle and garlic aioli. I used a really nice looking heirloom tomato too.
> View attachment 3918533
> View attachment 3918534
> View attachment 3918536
> View attachment 3918535


What's an aioli?


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 3, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> What's an aioli?


Googling that would have taken less time than posting the question. Derp...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 3, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> What's an aioli?


It's when I swirl my dick in your mouth a couple of times! Then you spit my white stuff out and add garlic to it. 

Really, it's just a faggy name for mayo, garlic, lemon, and oil(and in this case chipotle hot sauce too)


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 3, 2017)

^^LOL


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 3, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> It's when I swirl my dick in your mouth a couple of times! Then you spit my white stuff out and add garlic to it.
> 
> Really, it's just a faggy name for mayo, garlic, lemon, and oil(and in this case chipotle hot sauce too)


Right in her fucking pussy!


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 3, 2017)

You see I only put aioli on my areola b


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 3, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> You see I only put aioli on my areola b


Yea my homie asked me "aren't areoli's the part around the nipples?" Lmao! Dumbass


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 3, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I threw down on a tilapia po boy today. And it was slamm'n. I breaded the tilapia and made a chipotle and garlic aioli. I used a really nice looking heirloom tomato too.
> View attachment 3918533
> View attachment 3918534
> View attachment 3918536
> View attachment 3918535


You ever think of opening a restaraunt?

Your pics always make me hungry.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 3, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You ever think of opening a restaraunt?
> 
> Your pics always make me hungry.


I'd love to. What I would really like is a BBQ place. 

One day... one day


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 3, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'd love to. What I would really like is a BBQ place.
> 
> One day... one day


There's a dynamite BBQ place locally here. Only open May to September. Guy has the whole winter off and does well.

Now, *that's* a job!


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> What's an aioli?


It is the part that controls roll on the wing of an Italian airplane.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 3, 2017)

Had my first day of work today. It was kind of crushing. Wifey has a good meal waiting for me when I got home though. 



Probably gonna bang her out pretty good tonight to show her my appreciation.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Had my first day of work today. It was kind of crushing. Wifey has a good meal waiting for me when I got home though.
> 
> View attachment 3918640
> 
> Probably gonna bang her *out* pretty good tonight to show her my appreciation.


Don't neglect the 50% "in" part 

~tiny ninja bow~


----------



## Bareback (Apr 3, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'd love to. What I would really like is a BBQ place.
> 
> One day... one day


Putting the special in " special sauce "


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 3, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Had my first day of work today. It was kind of crushing. Wifey has a good meal waiting for me when I got home though.
> 
> View attachment 3918640
> 
> Probably gonna bang her out pretty good tonight to show her my appreciation.


Can I marry her please? I NEED a wife like this!




















::tiny ninja bow::


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 3, 2017)

Good night my Riu peeps ....gotta be up bright and early for another full day .....full days are finally starting back up for me and will continue until the end of November .....so little sleep and lots of work begins ....hope you all have a good evening and morning as well ......don't forget to share the word penis with a stranger ....double points if there the super religious type .....and be sure to do lots of ((drugs)) with your significant other before bed .......K penises all around fist bumps and chili dogs ....hug for Annie and a mini ninja bow for Neo..



Ga Nite guys/gals 











*PENIS!!!!!!!*


----------



## Psychosis p. Temple (Apr 3, 2017)

What the hell happened to the auch ?


----------



## Psychosis p. Temple (Apr 3, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'd love to. What I would really like is a BBQ place.
> 
> One day... one day


You should be reduced to eating Mre's, they taste alright anyway.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 3, 2017)

Psychosis p. Temple said:


> You should be reduced to eating Mre's, they taste alright anyway.


@abe supercro this is not a good look for you. 



You're not a good sock at all .... sigh


----------



## Psychosis p. Temple (Apr 3, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> @abe supercro this is not a good look for you.
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a good sock at all .... sigh


What are you talking about Sock #9 ! I have no idea what that is anyway you should go and suck testicles as you do anyway on a daily even if there is in an uplift in the senses you fuck. I'm mad


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 3, 2017)

Tilapia are the ideal farmed fish from an economic standpoint- they grow fast, and will live in fetid conditions

I don't eat tilapia


----------



## Psychosis p. Temple (Apr 4, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Tilapia are the ideal farmed fish from an economic standpoint- they grow fast, and will live in fetid conditions
> 
> I don't eat tilapia


iiye rororo fee29o91 dew19 31st1ir9 Dr idi cue Dee






















































































































































































































































































































































































































































(burp) sorry just having a little bit of fun.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 4, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Tilapia are the ideal farmed fish from an economic standpoint- they grow fast, and will live in fetid conditions
> 
> I don't eat tilapia


You're so fancy!



Please post pics of the things you cook.


----------



## Psychosis p. Temple (Apr 4, 2017)

what did you accomplicshshshshsj today sir ?


Gary Goodson said:


> You're so fancy!
> 
> 
> 
> Please post pics of the things you cook.


----------



## lokie (Apr 4, 2017)

Psychosis p. Temple said:


> iiye rororo fee29o91 dew19 31st1ir9 Dr idi cue Dee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 4, 2017)

Psychosis p. Temple said:


> what did you accomplicshshshshsj today sir ?


I smell liver


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 4, 2017)

I got all my winter equipment cleaned, lubed and ready to be put away.... again.. stupid late season storms.., just need to get some wd40 to give it a good coating. Dragged out the summer stuff... mowers, tiller, weed whackers, etc,etc. Got most of the oil changed, everything lubed, adjusted and sharpened. I was hoping to rototill a new plot, but most of my yard is under a couple inches of water at the moment..yay..probably not going to get it done in time the way the long term weather is looking. I tried tiling mud once.. just once..


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 4, 2017)

@Aeroknow .....PM me if you get time ....wana pick your brain about something you would know about ...TY 



Good morning everyone ....and PENIS!! of course


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 4, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> You're so fancy!
> 
> 
> 
> Please post pics of the things you cook.


Didn't mean to raise anyone's hackles, my post was intended to be informative from a piscatorial standpoint, but I'd been drinking whiskey and may have expressed myself poorly.
My apologies.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 4, 2017)

Psychosis p. Temple said:


> iiye rororo fee29o91 dew19 31st1ir9 Dr idi cue Dee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mainliner and Iloveskywalkerog used to do that frequently. It wasn't funny then either


----------



## Psychosis p. Temple (Apr 4, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Mainliner and Iloveskywalkerog used to do that frequently. It wasn't funny then either


I'm Sorry friend.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 4, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> What are the tongue/groove slats you use to stabilize the posts?
> 
> edit: ever notice how much dogs enjoy projects?


I had a bunch of hardwood flooring left over from another project so I cut em down.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 4, 2017)

Psychosis p. Temple said:


> I'm Sorry friend.


No you're not


----------



## v.s one (Apr 4, 2017)

Spring cleaning.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 4, 2017)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3918928Spring cleaning.


leaf spring? Artesian spring? Appalacian Spring?

Confuzzled


----------



## v.s one (Apr 4, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> leaf spring? Artesian spring? Appalacian Spring?
> 
> Confuzzled


 Yesterday  Today.  Tomorrow. Yeah


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 4, 2017)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3918983 Yesterday View attachment 3918984 Today. View attachment 3918983 Tomorrow. Yeah


 ah ... "sneezonal"


----------



## Bareback (Apr 4, 2017)

Today is my 48th bday and I got all kinds of tore up earlier , I think I may have posted some random incoherent stuff , I hope I didn't , but I probably did, ok round two.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 4, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Today is my 48th bday and I got all kinds of tore up earlier , I think I may have posted some random incoherent stuff , I hope I didn't , but I probably did, ok round two.


Happy Birthday


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 4, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Today is my 48th bday and I got all kinds of tore up earlier , I think I may have posted some random incoherent stuff , I hope I didn't , but I probably did, ok round two.


So ... you rescind the offer of getting a bearbacking? You sounded really into it.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 4, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Happy Birthday


Thanks


cannabineer said:


> So ... you rescind the offer of getting a bearbacking? You sounded really into it.


I'm not denying it , and It might be best offer I get today , but if it's ok, can I wait for a little longer to see if I get a better offer, no offense .


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 4, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> I'm not denying it , and It might be best offer I get today , but if it's ok, can I wait for a little longer to see if I get a better offer, no offense .


 No problem. (They always come back)


----------



## Bareback (Apr 4, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> No problem. (They always come back)


Thanks for understanding you're the best


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 4, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Thanks for understanding you're the best


'Twas my lot that recognized that "chill" is also an adjective.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 4, 2017)

Hired a contractor to change 10 interior doors a couple months ago. I changed 2 interior doors at other place, had trouble getting them shimmed in level. Took too long and I've been working for 15 months already. Time to speed it up and get done.
(wife's orders, lol.) Also, we ordered new kitchen cabinets. Should be ready soon.
 
I want that saw.

While the contractor tore out old doors and trim, I tore out old sidewalk.
Replacing with pavers like driveway. 
 

Starting where I stopped last November. Dug about 1/3 of a 180' trench to bury electric line to shed. Got a couple young guys starting tomorrow to help. Last year's crew was guys who were on strike where I used to work. They settled and went back, stuck with rookies this year.

 
Bought 250' of 12-2 UF to bury and 190' of conduit. Electrician buddy will hook it up.

Done with outdoor work here in 7 days weather permitting, then doing driveway at other place and exterior painting.

Spring work leads to summer lounging. Haven't had a summer off since the recession of '82. Looking forward to some time off.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 4, 2017)

Can I get any more offer's , before I submit to being tickled by big bear , I just wanted to wayout the options . And I need a cover story for all the claw marks ( received or giving ) ohh I need a minute to watch discovery channel to make sure I don't get lied to about how this works ( I hate it when that happens) one more thing is their a tip jar.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 4, 2017)

The day after I grouted my tiles with Epoxy grout.
Now on to the rest of the room.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 4, 2017)

Do believe I have my first troll/sock attack ....who came back just for me ....brand new and first message ever was on my profile with zero likes ........ @Resaca is the name of this new one 

Guesses--

Reddan 
Abe 
Maman
Rob333
Vern 

Let's see how this goes .....finally some entertainment


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 4, 2017)

Not suspicious at all .....lol ....geez


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 5, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Do believe I have my first troll/sock attack ....who came back just for me ....brand new and first message ever was on my profile with zero likes ........ @Resaca is the name of this new one
> 
> Guesses--
> 
> ...


LOL can't even spell resock right! ::smh::


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 5, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL can't even spell resock right! ::smh::


I was literally in the middle of a quite amusing exchange with an angry little Man from another part of the world ....I love their insults .....tossbag,,wankers is my favorite by far .....anyways , all the sudden this new Mr. Rasuckalottadicka appears wanting to ask a question on my profile ...first message ever ....it's my first sock soley made for me .....(((tears of joy)))......I'm just a lil sad it was the dumbest sock ever to join Riu ....Damn tossbag wanker


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 5, 2017)

My apologies it appears a tossbag is a wanker .....wonder why he called me both ....((shrug))......I shall learn how to offend people on every continent,,, starting today.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 5, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3919452
> 
> My apologies it appears a tossbag is a wanker .....wonder why he called me both ....((shrug))......I shall learn how to offend people on every continent,,, starting today.


Probably stylistic wank differences ... bagtossing is a learned skill


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 5, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3919297 View attachment 3919298
> 
> Not suspicious at all .....lol ....geez


User name should have used a C where the S is.

Summer socks starting early. 

Global warming maybe?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 5, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> User name should have used a C where the S is.
> 
> Summer socks starting early.
> 
> Global warming maybe?


----------



## lokie (Apr 5, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Probably stylistic wank differences ... bagtossing is a learned skill


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 5, 2017)

Let's see if I can coax this illusive sock out of hiding ....





Hello @Resaca, I decided I would be more than happy to help you with any questions or advice you have...go ahead and ask your grow questions you Said you had in the PM...we are all adults here and keep things very serious and care deeply about any new members feelings.

To answer any questions with any accuracy il need the following info.

Type of grow soil/hydro ?

What strain?

Pics are very helpful ?

Are you left or right handed?

Do you have a hot tub ?

How do you feel when I say PENIS?

What's a Russian fist bump?

Can you boof a QP?

Do you like ((drugs)) ?

What nutrients are you using ?

Are you training the plant ..topping,lst,fapping,etc etc?



Answer these questions and il be able to get a better understanding about your grow and how to help you ..-Inda


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 5, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Let's see if I can coax this illusive sock out of hiding ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 An admirably complete list but I suggest also getting a nudo-gnostic image for Dr. @neosapien. 

~tiny ninja bow~


----------



## lokie (Apr 5, 2017)

CBMFR's
"CryBaby Mother FuckeR"


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 5, 2017)

^^that is sole stirring.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 5, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Let's see if I can coax this illusive sock out of hiding ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a very nice gesture to be helpful to a sock noob.


But you don't have to tell anyone about the semen, Mountain Dew, defoliating or flushing until they have been here awhile.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 5, 2017)

Inda

Life is looking up, still perpetually sad amd that is changing. 

Hospital was for reason I care not to discuss anymore openly. I am done being an open book. 

Life is good. Cooking a roast for two, poured wine for 6 because ugh hub we like to drink.

This is a new sf. Im acrambling forum pw's and riu may be one. 

Longer decision needed as I love some people here. 

It will be a good sf. I didnt even be romantic it was kinda lulzy. She still lit up and it will forever be in my mind. 


Tonight is roastveggoes a garlic roasted beefs, some ASSparagus. Maybe some cocaine and a hella bunch of top shelf bourbon.

Thanks for being nice to me yo. I love a bunch of you so very much. Dont wanna ve a "attention whore" but I must jet. 


Keep it super cool yo. Ask around you can find my hangouta or digits. I got court dates out my ass so lol so kuch to do. 



Luv luv luv

One song

Love me


----------



## neosapien (Apr 5, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> An admirably complete list but I suggest also getting a nudo-gnostic image for Dr. @neosapien.
> 
> ~tiny ninja bow~


I cleaned up a pool with my cousin today. It was brand new and never been swam in. We rescued these people from a bad contractor. So after we left, the homeowner sent my cousin a pic of her and her kids swimming. The first thing out of my mouth was "yeah but where are the nudes"? Not a like or rep or even a smirk. People in the real world aren't nearly as funny as us.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 5, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I cleaned up a pool with my cousin today. It was brand new and never been swam in. We rescued these people from a bad contractor. So after we left, the homeowner sent my cousin a pic of her and her kids swimming. The first thing out of my mouth was "yeah but where are the nudes"? Not a like or rep or even a smirk. People in the real world aren't nearly as funny as us.


I'm not a pool guy so this is my ignorance speaking: What was the matter with the new pool/contractor?

Obligatory nude:


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 5, 2017)

This town draws penises on their houses.. Like really good ones

https://mpora.com/hiking-and-trail-running/hiking-bhutan-exploring-secrets-hidden-kingdom#oXyFAs2HdAgc1QOL.97


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 5, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> This town draws penises on their houses.. Like really good ones
> 
> https://mpora.com/hiking-and-trail-running/hiking-bhutan-exploring-secrets-hidden-kingdom#oXyFAs2HdAgc1QOL.97


 A few years ago I had the pleasure of watching a duo of Bhutanese monks draw a marvelously intricate mandala with colored sand. I watched so hard folks had to tell me time to go. It wasn't my first or last Bhutan extraction.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 5, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm not a pool guy so this is my ignorance speaking: What was the matter with the new pool/contractor?
> 
> Obligatory nude:
> View attachment 3919687


The whole project was just subpar and overly expensive. Shitty concrete, shitty filter equipment. Never even finished.


----------



## Jon E. Doe (Apr 5, 2017)

Appointment at the VA. The epicenter of waste and inefficiency.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 5, 2017)

Jon E. Doe said:


> Appointment at the VA. The epicenter of waste and inefficiency.


thanks, trump.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 5, 2017)

neosapien said:


> The whole project was just subpar and overly expensive. Shitty concrete, shitty filter equipment. Never even finished.


The company that put it in wasn't Hall's Pools, was it?


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 5, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Inda
> 
> Life is looking up, still perpetually sad amd that is changing.
> 
> ...


Well I hope everything works out the way you want SF ....even if your busy try to pop in and give us a heads up on how your doing every once in a while .......I have a cat named after you ,,,so it would be slightly difficult to forget about you buddy .....sending positive vibes your way dude ---Inda


----------



## neosapien (Apr 6, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> The company that put it in wasn't Hall's Pools, was it?


It was one of the Alpines. Pretty sure I remember seeing Hall's at one of the dealer shows though.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 6, 2017)

Got home from a long day and had lots of good stuff set out and ready to make some burritos .....bomb as fuck and I forgot to put the beans .....gives me a reason to eat another one after this cigarette .....figured id share my very delicious fresh burrito since food porn is the ((IN)) thing around here .....it's no Gary Goodson meatball ...but it was definitely delicious ......especially after a long busy day ......raining here in my part of Cali .....kinda weird since it's been shorts and sleeveless shirt weather the last few days ......have a good evening guys/gals .....














PENIS!!!!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 6, 2017)

i paid for a 30 foot dumpster but a 20 footer showed up today. oh well. started watching the masters, got hooked, and didn't get to work until 5:30. got done in 2 hours what i had planned would take me a full day, so looks like this job is gonna go really quick. a lot quicker than planned.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 6, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i paid for a 30 foot dumpster but a 20 footer showed up today. oh well. started watching the masters, got hooked, and didn't get to work until 5:30. got done in 2 hours what i had planned would take me a full day, so looks like this job is gonna go really quick. a lot quicker than planned.


the place where i get mine from doesnt go by how big the dumpster is.. it all gets charged by weight


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 6, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3920183
> Got home from a long day and had lots of good stuff set out and ready to make some burritos .....bomb as fuck and I forgot to put the beans .....gives me a reason to eat another one after this cigarette .....figured id share my very delicious fresh burrito since food porn is the ((IN)) thing around here .....it's no Gary Goodson meatball ...but it was definitely delicious ......especially after a long busy day ......raining here in my part of Cali .....kinda weird since it's been shorts and sleeveless shirt weather the last few days ......have a good evening guys/gals .....
> 
> 
> ...


I'd eat that


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 6, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I'd eat that


My kinda girl.


----------



## Steve French (Apr 7, 2017)

I went to the local rock show. It was $6.50 a beer. Garbage. I did preparty a bit, but that is just too much. I got real drunk and enjoyed the music. The kicker was I was walking back and tried to ford a little river. Well, I shit the bed, fell right into that river. It turned out to be several feet deep. My boots sure squelched on the way home. Mothafucka.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 7, 2017)

Steve French said:


> I went to the local rock show. It was $6.50 a beer. Garbage. I did preparty a bit, but that is just too much. I got real drunk and enjoyed the music. The kicker was I was walking back and tried to ford a little river. Well, I shit the bed, fell right into that river. It turned out to be several feet deep. My boots sure squelched on the way home. Mothafucka.


Buzz kill

When I first read the opening line I was thinking mineral show, and then I was like hmmmm It is a pretty cool mineral show that serves beer, but of course I keep reading and then I was like damn I have gotten old lol and nerdie.


----------



## 420God (Apr 7, 2017)

I got the garden all tilled up.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 7, 2017)

420God said:


> I got the garden all tilled up.
> 
> View attachment 3920284


Hey that's a nice sunny spot.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 7, 2017)

What is on the list of plants , corn , potatoes, watermelon, squash, peppers, onions , maters ?????


----------



## 420God (Apr 7, 2017)

Bareback said:


> What is on the list of plants , corn , potatoes, watermelon, squash, peppers, onions , maters ?????


Yeah, we like to do an assortment. Not too many melons though, they don't seem to grow that great up here. We can in the fall so mostly stuff to make tomato base and chili.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 7, 2017)

Good morning bitches!


----------



## neosapien (Apr 7, 2017)

So far I've showed up to work to open pools. It's 34f and snowing. I'm the only one here. Think I might go to the thrift shop and look for work pants. And bonsai containers.


----------



## 420God (Apr 7, 2017)

neosapien said:


> So far I've showed up to work to open pools. It's 34f and snowing. I'm the only one here. Think I might go to the thrift shop and look for work pants. And bonsai containers.


Thought we might have finally been warmer than somewhere else in the nation but just checked and it's only 30ºF, at least it's not snowing.

Btw, I've always pictured you working in just shorts. No homo.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 7, 2017)

420God said:


> Thought we might have finally been warmer than somewhere else in the nation but just checked and it's only 30ºF, at least it's not snowing.
> 
> Btw, I've always pictured you working in just shorts. No homo.


Haha, maybe after a month of working off my winter hibernation weight lol.


----------



## lokie (Apr 7, 2017)

Steve French said:


> I went to the local rock show. It was $6.50 a beer. Garbage. I did preparty a bit, but that is just too much. I got real drunk and enjoyed the music. The kicker was I was walking back and tried to ford a little river. Well, I shit the bed, fell right into that river. It turned out to be several feet deep. My boots sure squelched on the way home. Mothafucka.


Few things are worse than strutting around in soggy boots. Waterboarding maybe.

It's good to know you did not drown or get eaten by piranhas.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 7, 2017)

neosapien said:


> So far I've showed up to work to open pools. It's 34f and snowing. I'm the only one here. Think I might go to the thrift shop and look for work pants. And bonsai containers.


Back in 86' I worked for a pool co. for about 6 months , in February I was epoxying an olimpic sized pool and adding a rope and fiber glass steps . I was cold as fuck , but after the acid wash and the white epoxy it was so bright that it felt like 100 fucking% I was in my underwear , the inside of my nose got blisters and my nuts too . I learned that it's best to keep your clothes on . But it paid well.


----------



## lokie (Apr 7, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Back in 86' I worked for a pool co. for about 6 months , in February I was epoxying an olimpic sized pool and adding a rope and fiber glass steps . I was cold as fuck , but after the acid wash and the white epoxy it was so bright that it felt like 100 fucking% *I was in my underwear , the inside of my nose got blisters and my nuts too *. I learned that it's best to keep your clothes on . But it paid well.


I never want to picture that again. Thanks, now I'll certainly have nightmares.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 7, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i paid for a 30 foot dumpster but a 20 footer showed up today. oh well. started watching the masters, got hooked, and didn't get to work until 5:30. got done in 2 hours what i had planned would take me a full day, so looks like this job is gonna go really quick. a lot quicker than planned.


I ordered a dumpster when I remodeled the house and added on my family room ......it's nice having one to get rid of extra shit sitting around ........funny story with mine was ,,,I got it most of the way full and literally woke up at 3am to a loud banging noise ......so I got fully naked incase shit got crazy and I had to fight (((more aerodynamic))) went out to see wtf was going on .......there was two guys going through my dumpster and one of them was pissed at the other because he used his bike to get in the dumpster but then couldn't get back out ...lol....so he was banging on the side trying to get his friends attention to get him out .....long story short I was out watching quite amused tbh,,,,,and since I live in the country and was outside for a while ,,,,my wife called the sheriff thinking it was a bad situation .....so then the sheriff shows up and begins being a total asshole to these guys .....I ended up having to get a ladder out of my shed to help the old dude out of my dumpster ......I told them to come back during the day and they could look through it all they want .....but it was pretty comical watching these two old scrappers trying to rescue each other.........the cop acted like a total dick .....even asked me what I was doing out there thinking I was with them .......I politely told him it was my property and he could suck a massive penis because I have no problem with what they're doing .....besides the noise .......they actually came back the next day to .........there were a few old flat screen TV's in it and they planned on packing them full of rice to try to get them to work again ......


----------



## Bareback (Apr 7, 2017)

lokie said:


> I never want to picture that again. Thanks, now I'll certainly have nightmares.


My apologies I'll go stand in the corner now


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 7, 2017)

I stopped at quick stop to grab some coffee and some smokes this morning .....as I'm walking out a lady asked me for a cigarette ....I could tell she was obviously on hard times so I gave her my pack that had about 3 left .....it's cold and rainy so I asked if she wanted a coffee .....first she asked for the money instead ....I told her I couldn't do that but I would buy her a coffee and a donut if she was hungry ......she said yes ....so we go back in and she makes her coffee as I'm talking to the clerk who I know real well ........so then the lady asks if she could pick something off the hostess rack .....I said sure go ahead..........took her literally 20 fucking minutes to decide what she wanted ........I think she was punishing me for not giving up the cash ..lol.







My great grandpa taught me the best response for pushy panhandlers asking for money ..


When they say ...could you spare some change etc etc etc 


I simply reply .....I was about to ask you the same question ...lol....responses are priceless most the time


----------



## 420God (Apr 7, 2017)

I'm finally changing out the hydraulic pump on my Bobcat.
 

Weathers getting nice again so I'll be doing more.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 7, 2017)

420God said:


> I'm finally changing out the hydraulic pump on my Bobcat.
> View attachment 3920408
> 
> Weathers getting nice again *so I'll be doing more*.


Like building a cabin for us to watch?


----------



## 420God (Apr 7, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Like building a cabin for us to watch?


Hopefully. I did promise the wife and kid more time together this summer. Farm has been taking a lot of my time the last few years.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 7, 2017)

I got off my dead ass and restrung my Les Paul Black Beauty...then spent the next hour playing along with Alice in Chains. (Played through the entire Dirt album.)


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 7, 2017)

420God said:


> Hopefully. I did promise the wife and kid more time together this summer. Farm has been taking a lot of my time the last few years.


Do u employ guys to help you out? Seems you'd have more family time if you delegated some of the easier, more mundane stuff.


----------



## 420God (Apr 7, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Do u employ guys to help you out? Seems you'd have more family time if you delegated some of the easier, more mundane stuff.


Nah, wouldn't be cost effective. I have a lot of free time, it's just that I get wrapped up in projects and before I know it summer's over. I don't really have anything planned this year yet. Couple things that need to be done but hours long projects, not days or weeks.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 7, 2017)

420God said:


> Hopefully. I did promise the wife and kid more time together this summer. Farm has been taking a lot of my time the last few years.


The farm is home, ergo you are mostly at home. Don't let those women confuzzle you


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 7, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I ordered a dumpster when I remodeled the house and added on my family room ......it's nice having one to get rid of extra shit sitting around ........funny story with mine was ,,,I got it most of the way full and literally woke up at 3am to a loud banging noise ......so I got fully naked incase shit got crazy and I had to fight (((more aerodynamic))) went out to see wtf was going on .......there was two guys going through my dumpster and one of them was pissed at the other because he used his bike to get in the dumpster but then couldn't get back out ...lol....so he was banging on the side trying to get his friends attention to get him out .....long story short I was out watching quite amused tbh,,,,,and since I live in the country and was outside for a while ,,,,my wife called the sheriff thinking it was a bad situation .....so then the sheriff shows up and begins being a total asshole to these guys .....I ended up having to get a ladder out of my shed to help the old dude out of my dumpster ......I told them to come back during the day and they could look through it all they want .....but it was pretty comical watching these two old scrappers trying to rescue each other.........the cop acted like a total dick .....even asked me what I was doing out there thinking I was with them .......I politely told him it was my property and he could suck a massive penis because I have no problem with what they're doing .....besides the noise .......they actually came back the next day to .........there were a few old flat screen TV's in it and they planned on packing them full of rice to try to get them to work again ......





Indacouch said:


> I stopped at quick stop to grab some coffee and some smokes this morning .....as I'm walking out a lady asked me for a cigarette ....I could tell she was obviously on hard times so I gave her my pack that had about 3 left .....it's cold and rainy so I asked if she wanted a coffee .....first she asked for the money instead ....I told her I couldn't do that but I would buy her a coffee and a donut if she was hungry ......she said yes ....so we go back in and she makes her coffee as I'm talking to the clerk who I know real well ........so then the lady asks if she could pick something off the hostess rack .....I said sure go ahead..........took her literally 20 fucking minutes to decide what she wanted ........I think she was punishing me for not giving up the cash ..lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ur a good story teller....i almost always wind up reading the whole story...unusual for me as i have a very short atten


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 7, 2017)

I accomplished making it through the work day even though I feel like shit.. they were replacing some tiles at work and this made me laugh..


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 7, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Like building a cabin for us to watch?


That would be a "resurrected" thread for sure


----------



## neosapien (Apr 7, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I accomplished making it through the work day even though I feel like shit.. they were replacing some tiles at work and this made me laugh..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3920427


That Univen™ floor looks great! I'm gonna get me some of that. Do they sell it at Homo Depo?


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 7, 2017)

neosapien said:


> That Univen™ floor looks great! I'm gonna get me some of that. Do they sell it at Homo Depo?


Maybe in Europe, someone called the floor guys out for the spelling so the guy who wrote it said," I don't care I'm from Europe" lol


----------



## 420God (Apr 7, 2017)

Finished the pump and no more leaks! 

It's my daughter's birthday weekend and there's already half a dozen 13yro girls running around. 

Now I'll be cleaning my shop for the next few hours.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 7, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> ur a good story teller....i almost always wind up reading the whole story...unusual for me as i have a very short atten


Weirdly I'm the same way .....if it's a super long post ....it's gotta be by certain members to get/keep my attention ......pretty much all the regulars in this accomplish thread are funny/good posters ....that's why I mainly post here .


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 7, 2017)

420God said:


> Finished the pump and no more leaks!
> 
> It's my daughter's birthday weekend and there's already half a dozen 13yro girls running around.
> 
> Now I'll be cleaning my shop for the next few hours.


Tell those girls they better not break our trampoline ......


----------



## 420producer (Apr 7, 2017)

Transplanted to final pots size. and will go in next week.. trying half full 15 gal, 7 gal smart pot and a wide 5 gal all same size plant as of now . so let see what bangs the quickest.?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 7, 2017)

Installed a new stainless steel hood and stove.

The opening for the stove was 3" too small.

Apparently all you need to be a bitchin contractor/cabinet artisan is a sawzall.

(And the number for a good contractor/cabinet artisan to fix all the shit I fucked up.)


----------



## HydoDan (Apr 7, 2017)

Hunkered down inside, big ass wind storm goin on... lights have been flashing all day.. gusts to 80+...
barometer has dropped out a site... Big one for this time of year!! Love storms, hate the clean-up!


----------



## srh88 (Apr 7, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Installed a new stainless steel hood and stove.
> 
> The opening for the stove was 3" too small.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nugachino (Apr 7, 2017)

I made another slow cooked Shepards Pie.

We used to have it almost garunteed at least once a fortnight. Except that mum never used chuck steak for hers.

I'm making this one for the end of harvest break up at work.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 7, 2017)

Grade work started on our camp road today. I ducked out early but only after dropping off beer. (that's my accomplishment today)

I'm assuming they finished, made it to camp, found the mash and are undoubtedly pissface drunk by now though.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 7, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


If you only knew how accurate this is...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 7, 2017)

OKKKKK.....

Just had sparks fly and almost died trying to connect the wires to said hood. Also cut my finger somehow and will be surprised if it doesn't need stitches.

My wife had an electrician out today to change out the plugs receiver from the old stove.

Electrician: Should I just hook up the hood since I'm here?

wife: No that's OK, I'm sure my husband can do it.

Me (hours later): Since when the FUCK am I an electrician or even semi-handy/capable?

@tangerinegreen555 I am not.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 7, 2017)

HydoDan said:


> Hunkered down inside, big ass wind storm goin on... lights have been flashing all day.. gusts to 80+...
> barometer has dropped out a site... Big one for this time of year!! Love storms, hate the clean-up!


If you've got plants with bugs, set em outside for an hour or two. The wind & rain will rinse em clean.


----------



## iHearAll (Apr 7, 2017)

started shroomin', used power tools, did a great job drilling 100ish, 1/4" holes all over a plastic bin. got an erection. napped, survived, re-entering psychedelia in the AM.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 7, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I made another slow cooked Shepards Pie.
> 
> We used to have it almost garunteed at least once a fortnight. Except that mum never used chuck steak for hers.
> 
> I'm making this one for the end of harvest break up at work.


Mom made SP with chuck, but chuck was cheap as hamburger when I was a kid. Her twist was using rosemary, garlic and parmesan in the mashed potatoes. Fuck me that was good


----------



## Nugachino (Apr 7, 2017)

16 of 18 worked. Two broke trying to get them out of the pans. Not bad considering I normally don't use pastry.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 7, 2017)

While I'm no @tangerinegreen555 I'm also no fucking quitter.

I just turned off ALL my breakers to be sure and watched some youtube videos. Wish me luck.

If I don't post again I died from 20 amps of idiocy.

"remodel or die trying" as curtis "50cent" jackson once said.


----------



## HydoDan (Apr 7, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> If you've got plants with bugs, set em outside for an hour or two. The wind & rain will rinse em clean.


Over here they would fly away!lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 7, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> While I'm no @tangerinegreen555 I'm also no fucking quitter.
> 
> I just turned off ALL my breakers to be sure and watched some youtube videos. Wish me luck.
> 
> ...


LOL, doing it in the dark are you? Trust your life to two AAA batteries?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 7, 2017)

Boom.

Someone is getting a blowie tonight. 




(me)



Am I an electrician now?


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 7, 2017)

Sitting in a chair at work drinking a big wave. Hopefully no one orders anything else. Best part of working in a kitchen is the drinking.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 7, 2017)

Well took the boy outside for out evening ritual of a game he calls kick/block .....the game is supposed to go to 5 points , but if I score 5 first he then changes it to 7 or even 10 depending on the ass whooping I'm administering to him ......but for some reason he was extremely clumsy today ......smacked his forehead on the side mirror of the car ((bump)) then he goes face first into the wood pile ((huge scrape on his cheek)) and last but not least ,, kicks the ball over into my dogs yard and manages to jab his eye with the gate latch .......so we decided to stop playing his kick/block game and fly his little helicopter .....within 4 seconds of take off it somehow doubled back full power and cluster fucked his finger ...lol...So I figured I'd better stop for the day and take him in before his bad luck rubbed off on me ......of course momma sees him holding his finger and asks what happened ,,,but before we could answer,, she noticed the bump on his forehead,scrape on his cheek and abnormally puffy left eye ......were both on restriction for the evening.




At least I can smoke pot 




Oh ,,,and I totally kicked my 5 year olds ass at kick block ,,,feeling pretty damn manly ....except for the restriction part .



My brother in law is suppose to cruise by for a joint here in a lil bit ,,that should be fun as usual


----------



## neosapien (Apr 7, 2017)

I just set the delay brew on my coffee maker. Straight baller. I'm accomplishing so much today it's affecting my tomorrows. Living in the future. Cuz the present is for pussies! Fucking get some!


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 7, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I just set the delay brew on my coffee maker. Straight baller. I'm accomplishing so much today it's affecting my tomorrows. Living in the future. Cuz the present is for pussies! Fucking get some!


Did you find anything good at the thrift shop for your ninja tree?


----------



## neosapien (Apr 7, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Did you find anything good at the thrift shop for your ninja tree?



Naw it was all picked through pretty good. I'll try again in a few weeks. They had a pretty sweet VCR though.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 7, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Naw it was all picked through pretty good. I'll try again in a few weeks. They had a pretty sweet VCR though.


VCR.....Sweet

I'm thinking about heading into town early tomorrow after IHOP to look at some three wheelers a guy has had out for sale for a while .....I figured since the boy is getting old enough to make himself look like he got into a bar fight just playing a friendly game of soccer with dad ,,,he's ready for a go kart or three wheeled motorcycle for sure.....


Well brother in law is finally here ,,so I'm guna get some polar bear oil and some delicious flowers to roll something special ..........good night guys and gals 







PENIS !!!


----------



## Nugachino (Apr 7, 2017)

Smoked a few bowls with the boys at break up. Had a few brews. Pretty good day I'd say


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 7, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Always had good luck with makita and Bosch as well.


I bought my brother a set of the new 20 volt black and decker lithium drill and impact with some extra batteries for a good deal. He rarely does jobs that will need more. For a birthday present.

I was over there the other day and helped him do some odd jobs. I was really surprised. 

Same manufacturer makes black and decker and porter cable.

I know. I know. Its not in the same ball park as the others already listed but it really surprised me at how much better they have gotten.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 7, 2017)

i stepped on a nail. well, i stepped on a while shitload of nails but only one really got me. i'm up to date on my tetanus shots.

phase 2 took a lot longer than expected given how phase 1 went, but it all got done. fucking dumpster is 70% full already. really shocking to see just how much trash i can generate and store in hodge podge places around the house.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 7, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i stepped on a nail. well, i stepped on a while shitload of nails but only one really got me. i'm up to date on my tetanus shots.
> 
> phase 2 took a lot longer than expected given how phase 1 went, but it all got done. fucking dumpster is 70% full already. really shocking to see just how much trash i can generate and store in hodge podge places around the house.


I almost lost a foot to stepping on a nail. It got infected and swelled triple its normal size. It came down to the doctors telling me I had one more day for the antibiotics to work and the swelling to come down or they were going to amputate. 

It was a large nail and went all the way through my foot and boot. 

Keep it clean and go to the doctor at the first sign of infection. 

I normally don't even like to take antibiotics unless its a dire situation. 

Loosing a foot is no joke though.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 8, 2017)

Well there goese sobriety


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 8, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I almost lost a foot to stepping on a nail. It got infected and swelled triple its normal size. It came down to the doctors telling me I had one more day for the antibiotics to work and the swelling to come down or they were going to amputate.
> 
> It was a large nail and went all the way through my foot and boot.
> 
> ...


Yup, that shit's no joke.
I almost lost my foot too. Spent 6 weeks in the hospital the summer before the 8th grade.
The nail went through the joint of my big toe. We thought it was just your typical blood poisoning, which it was, and treated that. Around 10 days or so after, My foot was in super bad shape. Swollen huge and hurt like hell. They injected some kind of dye and exray came back super bad. I had gotten Pseudomonas in there. 6 weeks and two major surgeries later, they released me. 
Fuck did that suck.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 8, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I almost lost a foot to stepping on a nail. It got infected and swelled triple its normal size. It came down to the doctors telling me I had one more day for the antibiotics to work and the swelling to come down or they were going to amputate.
> 
> It was a large nail and went all the way through my foot and boot.
> 
> ...


i have been soaking the foot in salt water tonight. it feels a lot better. can walk on it almost normally now.

i also took a nail to the thigh. washed out the area and it is feeling better.

again, i am lucky to have had my tetanus shots recently.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 8, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Smoked a few bowls with the boys at break up. Had a few brews. Pretty good day I'd say


Is break up a gay bar?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 8, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Yup, that shit's no joke.
> I almost lost my foot too. Spent 6 weeks in the hospital the summer before the 8th grade.
> The nail went through the joint of my big toe. We thought it was just your typical blood poisoning, which it was, and treated that. Around 10 days or so after, My foot was in super bad shape. Swollen huge and hurt like hell. They injected some kind of dye and exray came back super bad. I had gotten Pseudomonas in there. 6 weeks and two major surgeries later, they released me.
> Fuck did that suck.


My dad almost died from pneumonia which he got IN the hospital


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 8, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I bought my brother a set of the new 20 volt black and decker lithium drill and impact with some extra batteries for a good deal.


If you need another brother, look no further.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 8, 2017)

Breaking up is hard to do.


----------



## Nugachino (Apr 8, 2017)

No. It's a work colleague organised barbeque. We use it as a catch up time. And to farewell and celebrate a another season of growing an improved crop.

We gave a "Golden" Sickle to an old bugger today. Because it might be his last season. And he's been doing it for a decade. We also farewelled 3rd year supervisor. He managed us really well in both the seasons I was in.

Myself and a few of the lads went off to try some of the local bush sativa. Did not disappoint. Two tokes, got blazed. I even acquired a few nugs for later.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 8, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Yup, that shit's no joke.
> I almost lost my foot too. Spent 6 weeks in the hospital the summer before the 8th grade.
> The nail went through the joint of my big toe. We thought it was just your typical blood poisoning, which it was, and treated that. Around 10 days or so after, My foot was in super bad shape. Swollen huge and hurt like hell. They injected some kind of dye and exray came back super bad. I had gotten Pseudomonas in there. 6 weeks and two major surgeries later, they released me.
> Fuck did that suck.


A buddy of mine broke his leg slipping of a ladder. A few inches above the ankle.

They put pins in but he got a staph infection in the bone. Fought infection for 18 months.

They amputated because they couldn't stop the infection.

He's fine now. 2 year ordeal though.

Of course we call him Cap'n Pegleg now.

You can't even tell when he walks.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 8, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> A buddy of mine broke his leg slipping of a ladder. A few inches above the ankle.
> 
> They put pins in but he got a staph infection in the bone. Fought infection for 18 months.
> 
> ...


Oh man, that sucks bro!
I was told back then how very lucky i am to have kept my foot. But I was so pissed man. 6 weeks of IV. Both surgeries they left a fabric drain in my foot. When they take those fuckers out, holy fucking shit did it hurt. Worst pain I've ever felt to this day. Got my foot though so it could have been much worse


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 8, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh man, that sucks bro!
> I was told back then how very lucky i am to have kept my foot. But I was so pissed man. 6 weeks of IV. Both surgeries they left a fabric drain in my foot. When they take those fuckers out, holy fucking shit did it hurt. Worst pain I've ever felt to this day. Got my foot though so it could have been much worse


Yeah, I hear ya man.

I lost a friend last year. A year younger than me.

Was in a bad car wreck and busted up his leg and hip. 

Also got staph infections repeatedly or they never actually beat the original infection, not sure.

He was on crutches the last few years.

Died of sepsis last year, complications of the infections and the wreck.

He was a great guy, big and strong as an ox till the wreck.

It's hard to believe you can die from broken bones, but you absolutely, certainly can. A bone infection doesn't always take antibiotics well, I guess.

I miss that guy, we partied together for decades.

Be careful out there.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 8, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> A buddy of mine broke his leg slipping of a ladder. A few inches above the ankle.
> 
> They put pins in but he got a staph infection in the bone. Fought infection for 18 months.
> 
> ...


I'm guna go out on a limb and say you can kinda tell ......just because of the nickname ...lol


----------



## D528 (Apr 8, 2017)

Made an easy cloner and sent Patty Murray a nice email about Syria bombing..


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 8, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yeah, I hear ya man.
> 
> I lost a friend last year. A year younger than me.
> 
> ...



Jezuus. You guys and your kidlets are all banged to hell today. 
Sorry about your friend Tang. Sepsis is no joke.
And certain fractures/breaks can be fatal...particularly long bones (femur) or dense pelvic bones. Pretty straight-forward to splint but greater chance of bleed during transpo.

I also had a friend lose his leg to similar circumstances. He was an undiagnosed diabetic and his infection spread rapidly.

I know most of you probably wouldnt go to the hospital unless you were bleeding out of your eyeballs (and even then only at your wifes/GFs/Moms urging) but if any of those "boo-boos" start to look "angry" please head to the ED.

You guys be careful.

Safety first, lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 8, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Sorry about your friend Tang. Sepsis is no joke.


I know. Oh, do I know.

I got sepsis after a prostate biopsy in 2013. 
Apparently, it's not uncommon after they shove needles up your ass.

The Dr. told me 1 in 10,000 dies from the procedure. Which means a few hundred get sick (me).

There is no way to sterilize an asshole (no pun intended).

I had a high temp in less than 24 hours. Called Drs. office and they said report to the ER immediately. I told them it would be a couple hours till I had a ride.

I had plants 11 days in flower with dry pots, had to water them 1st. What a struggle that was. Fever, heavy pots that had to be carried to wash tub, and semi delerious.

4 days in hospital, IV antibiotics every 8 hrs. They wanted me one more day. I talked them out of it (I knew after 4 days pots were dry again, lol).

All worked out in the end.

The things we do for plants, I wasn't going to endanger 9 weeks of work. Lol.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 8, 2017)

I remember looking up prostate biopsies and sepsis while IV bags were running in.

Everytime I'd find something, I'd text the wife.

She finally says, 'quit looking at that stuff, look at porn or something.'

Lol. Wasn't exactly thinking about sex, but I somehow found that amusing.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 8, 2017)

I went and just bought this mig welder. Not the biggest name brand, but it comes with the spool gun and i got some aluminum work to do also. I'm a stick/arc certified welder(automatically certified for mig when you arc) 18ga to 3/4 plate.


Sucks having to actually buy a machine. I used to weld anything i wanted if i just brought it to the job .

It all started yesterday when I brought something i needed modified for my boat trailer to this local hitch/welding shop yesterday. They've usually hooked me up with a smile. But their fucking immature primadonna kid gave me some attitude when i brought in some work for them, i said fuck it. Wtf am i thinking? Fuck them. Fucking prick bastard. So fucking pissed


----------



## HydoDan (Apr 8, 2017)

Sometimes we are to stubborn for our own good.... In Jan. I had a bile duct get plugged with either a gall or pancreatic stone which resulted in a liver, gallbladder and pancreas infection.. Like the dumbness I am had to tough it out for a 
Seahawk playoff game and then had to water and trim before going to ER. early Sun. morning.. Had a procedure to unblock bile duct on Mon.. Removed gallbladder on Wed. Antibiotics of all kinds saved my ass..Listened to the next weeks game on the radio driving home on Sun.. probably should have listened and gone in on Fri.. Now she's in charge!
Medicare works... if you get here..


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 8, 2017)

HydoDan said:


> Sometimes we are to stubborn for our own good.... In Jan. I had a bile duct get plugged with either a gall or pancreatic stone which resulted in a liver, gallbladder and pancreas infection.. Like the dumbness I am had to tough it out for a
> Seahawk playoff game and then had to water and trim before going to ER. early Sun. morning.. Had a procedure to unblock bile duct on Mon.. Removed gallbladder on Wed. Antibiotics of all kinds saved my ass..Listened to the next weeks game on the radio driving home on Sun.. probably should have listened and gone in on Fri.. Now she's in charge!
> Medicare works... if you get here..


Fuck bro!
A couple of years ago, i was kneeling down to tend to some trays of cuts, when i felt an ooze feeling in my right knee. The fucking knee just kept swelling up and I decided to go the the very same ortho surgeon who had been giving me steroid shots in my hand for tendinitis. He had just given me one a couple weeks earlier. Oh fuck did it hurt. Turns out I had a major infection in the bursa sack on the knee. Antibiotics cured it, but I'm pretty sure it came from the shot he gave me a couple weeks earlier.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 8, 2017)

The fucking kid looked just like this:

I surprisingly acted like an adult, small town up here is why, but I've been daydreaming what i should have actually done ever since. That fucking dickhead! Fuck
Fuckin punkass bitch. His name is Kenny, but should be bubba. Fucking fat asshole.

Fuck you kenny, i bought myself a welder because of you! Bitch


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 8, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> The fucking kid looked just like this:
> View attachment 3921275
> I surprisingly acted like an adult, small town up here is why, but I've been daydreaming what i should have actually done ever since. That fucking dickhead! Fuck
> Fuckin punkass bitch. His name is Kenny, but should be bubba. Fucking fat asshole.
> ...


Don't let the dim bulbs get you down, bro.

I hate to sound arrogant here, but I used to think if everyone was at least as intelligent as me, the world would be a better place.

I'd love to be tied for least intelligent, as long as I maintain my current level. We'd all benefit.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 8, 2017)

Fucking asshole. Fuck you kenny


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 8, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Fucking asshole. Fuck you kennyView attachment 3921276


We should all prank call Kenny.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 8, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> We should all prank call Kenny.


Or bad review on yelp. 
But his mommy and daddy are actually kinda cool, so, prob not gonna do it


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 8, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Or bad review on yelp.


Oh yeah!

Remember that dentist that shot the lion in a conservation park?

He got Yelp reviewed big time. Crushed his business.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 8, 2017)

We'll all call and ask for Kenny and then just keep asking if he has any jb weld for a dildo.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 8, 2017)

neosapien said:


> We'll all call and ask for Kenny and then just keep asking if he has any jb weld for a dildo.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 8, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Or bad review on yelp.
> But his mommy and daddy are actually kinda cool, so, prob not gonna do it


You can savagely fuck with somebody if you get their cell number.

Go online and type it in to every mother fucking offer out there. Use his name too.

The phone calls will only last for 5 years or so.

l've done it. It works.


----------



## v.s one (Apr 8, 2017)

When I grow up. I want to cook like Gary Goodson. Make a steak pour some wine and then fuck her in the pussy.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 8, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You can savagely fuck with somebody if you get their cell number.
> 
> Go online and type it in to every mother fucking offer out there. Use his name too.
> 
> ...


It also works to sign them up to every physical mailing list possible. It overcrowds their mailbox and they constantly have to go to the PO just to get all the excess junk mail. 

It helps if most of the mailing lists are for mental health treatment and feminine itch products. 

Or so I've heard.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 8, 2017)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3921282When I grow up. I want to cook like Gary Goodson. Make a steak pour some wine and then fuck her in the pussy.


In the words of the immortal @Singlemalt 

I'd eat that.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 8, 2017)

Still waiting on the upholsterer. Dude got sick and is a week behind. Can't even bolt down the pimp ass seats in back until i get the other shit back from him. But, so close i can smell the water


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 8, 2017)

Omg


I have been throwing my family shade for over a month. Eventually my mom shows up with wings and says "listen I know you need your space but tiff has been calling your grandma and aunt looking for you worried as hell, she said call her immediately. Oh enjoy the wings" 

I thought my cuzzo just stopped talking to me during my dark period. I immediately texted her and said " I am so sorry big cuz I tought you throwing me shade during my depression and didnt realize I did a number change without talking to you  forgive me plz"
Her " no fam I was scared and you dropped off tha map even mikey couldn't hit you"
You near dizies house?

Me "fam fuxk dizie i here all night, come meet my wife to be. I got the goods stuff yo. I did a tester on thurs and i tink i had sex with my girl for hours. Bro acream acream scream. Kkk fam no blacks product yo. That nigg hates me, lemme talk to jordon famm. I miss your kids so much. Shay and shany still love me?"

Guys life is better than ever and im 2 weeks kinda sober


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 8, 2017)

So many toys to install. Chomping at the bit over here.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 8, 2017)

Reply.

"Ok are kids ok to come? Or I will leave them with blacks" 

"I dont want blacks at my house nobmore cuzzo, we good but dude don't like me. I did some dorty that aint koaher yalnoe? But he can come out fronts no issues"

Cousin: "give me an hour. Finiahing withh D and I will take cab. Ill bring vodka" 

Me" dont waste ur money with a nigga cuz. Unless u sucking his D for that B come here for a better deal. Let him know I still mad about that game of darts!!!!!"


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 8, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> So many toys to install. Chomping at the bit over here.View attachment 3921296


That's got to be exciting.

Great buddy of mine's kid bought a pontoon house boat. Not new, but I'm looking forward to some summer river crusing.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 8, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That's got to be exciting.
> 
> Great buddy of mine's kid bought a pontoon house boat. Not new, but I'm looking forward to some summer river crusing.


Hell yeah


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 8, 2017)

That looks...good, but WHAT is on that beautiful steak?


tangerinegreen555 said:


> I remember looking up prostate biopsies and sepsis while IV bags were running in.
> 
> Everytime I'd find something, I'd text the wife.
> 
> ...





HydoDan said:


> Sometimes we are to stubborn for our own good.... In Jan. I had a bile duct get plugged with either a gall or pancreatic stone which resulted in a liver, gallbladder and pancreas infection.. Like the dumbness I am had to tough it out for a
> Seahawk playoff game and then had to water and trim before going to ER. early Sun. morning.. Had a procedure to unblock bile duct on Mon.. Removed gallbladder on Wed. Antibiotics of all kinds saved my ass..Listened to the next weeks game on the radio driving home on Sun.. probably should have listened and gone in on Fri.. Now she's in charge!
> Medicare works... if you get here..


SMH....you guys are all same. I couldn't even give an honest estimate of how many times Mr Tangerine_ put off going to ED til I'd force him. Not anymore though....

Last Sept. he paced the floor all night, got up, worked a 12hr day, came home, skipped dinner, went to bed and again, started pacing the floor. I dug out my med bag, gave him a quick assessment and had to plead with him to go the ED.

I didn't want to scare the kids so I bit my tongue but knew from many yrs in the field he had some type of blockage/CHF going on. He reluctantly went... though he insisted he was merely coming down with a cold (weakness/short of breath) and the ED was unnecessary. 

Within an hr of arriving at the ED he was enroute to Brighams in Boston via Life Flight.
He'd suffered a major heart attack approx. 38hrs prior and barely realized it. (its not always the crushing chest pains you see on TV from the Sanford and Sons days)
His ejection flow was at about 14% which is extremely low....barely functioning.
He's all patched up now with a brand new rebuild, lol. Stronger than ever and still stubborn as a mule...but it scared the hell outta me and the kids.

You guys cannot get away with this shit after 40...

Listen to your women!! 


Oh yeah...I almost forgot...FUCK KENNY


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 8, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That's got to be exciting.
> 
> Great buddy of mine's kid bought a pontoon house boat. Not new, but I'm looking forward to some summer river crusing.


I got a killer spot that me and my buddies can moor our boats up to for memorial weekend on Lake Shasta. I know I'll have it done by then but lots of fish to catch between now and then. Getting very antsy over here.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 8, 2017)

I try try try

Try not to freakout this time


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 8, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I got a killer spot that me and my buddies can moor our boats up to for memorial weekend on Lake Shasta. I know I'll have it done by then but lots of fish to catch between now and then. Getting very antsy over here.


I'm fuckin dying up here bro. It's never gonna stop snowing and the rivers are gonna be blown to shit till October. 

I love boarding but I've had like 60 powder days. I'm ready for fish, summer, camping, shooting etc.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 8, 2017)

This is the aong O meant to post.


What goes on in my head would scare you to death 
What goes on in my head will acare you to death


But i try 
Try try try 
Not to freak out this

Ya try not to freak out


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 8, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'm fuckin dying up here bro. It's never gonna stop snowing and the rivers are gonna be blown to shit till October.
> 
> I love boarding but I've had like 60 powder days. I'm ready for fish, summer, camping, shooting etc.


Dude. It was hailing and raining all day up here in Ptown. I was out there working on the boat still. Lol.
You gonna be able to make your way over here when i get the boat ready and on the fish with the newborn and all?


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 8, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Still waiting on the upholsterer. Dude got sick and is a week behind. Can't even bolt down the pimp ass seats in back until i get the other shit back from him. But, so close i can smell the water
> View attachment 3921289 View attachment 3921290


Shotgun!


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 8, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Shotgun!


You know it!


----------



## Bareback (Apr 8, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> A buddy of mine broke his leg slipping of a ladder. A few inches above the ankle.
> 
> They put pins in but he got a staph infection in the bone. Fought infection for 18 months.
> 
> ...


I too have a friend called peg leg, he lost his below the knee, and you can tell when he walks , I seen it one day while we were laying tile. And another friend named moose same thing with his leg, but he is a roofer, one day he was walking around with a nail in his foot and said hey dude you have a nail in your boot, and he reaches down and starts driving nails in his leg ,fuckin freaked me out, but after that it was a party trick , just something for laughs while smoking weed.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 8, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Dude. It was hailing and raining all day up here in Ptown. I was out there working on the boat still. Lol.
> You gonna be able to make your way over here when i get the boat ready and on the fish with the newborn and all?


Yeah dude. I'm comin this season for sure


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 8, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I too have a friend called peg leg, he lost his below the knee, and you can tell when he walks , I seen it one day while we were laying tile. And another friend named moose same thing with his leg, but he is a roofer, one day he was walking around with a nail in his foot and said hey dude you have a nail in your boot, and he reaches down and starts driving nails in his leg ,fuckin freaked me out, but after that it was a party trick , just something for laughs while smoking weed.


Oh god. Lmao
So, in my apprentiship school, we had a buddy we called Popeye. Cool guy.

The dude first got in as a nailbanger. He was pounding duplex's and one hit him in the eye. He went to feel his face, the nail was stuck in his fucking eyeball. He pulled it out, and it pussed. Swole up big time, than shrunk to a raisin. Lost it.
So he switched to my trade. later on, the poor guy was up on exterior scaffolding, few frames high when it collapsed on him. Poor dude broke his back. Talk about shit luck.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 8, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yeah dude. I'm comin this season for sure


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 8, 2017)

fuck you, kenny


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 8, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh god. Lmao
> So, in my apprentiship school, we had a buddy we called Popeye. Cool guy.
> 
> The dude first got in as a nailbanger. He was pounding duplex's and one hit him in the eye. He went to feel his face, the nail was stuck in his fucking eyeball. He pulled it out, and it pussed. Swole up big time, than shrunk to a raisin. Lost it.
> So he switched to my trade. later on, the poor guy was up on exterior scaffolding, few frames high when it collapsed on him. Poor dude broke his back. Talk about shit luck.





Bareback said:


> I too have a friend called peg leg, he lost his below the knee, and you can tell when he walks , I seen it one day while we were laying tile. And another friend named moose same thing with his leg, but he is a roofer, one day he was walking around with a nail in his foot and said hey dude you have a nail in your boot, and he reaches down and starts driving nails in his leg ,fuckin freaked me out, but after that it was a party trick , just something for laughs while smoking weed.



My aunt has a full prosthetic leg and would pull the same "party tricks." She was and still is an absolute riot. My family is very loud and boisterous. A bunch of pranksters with a very healthy sense of humor. Sooo, one time while on a family camping trip my brothers took her leg while she was sleeping and hung it from a tree....with a suicide note "good-bye cruel world"


My aunt thought it was hilarious. My mother....not so much.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 8, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> fuck you, kenny


Fuck you kenny


----------



## Bareback (Apr 8, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh god. Lmao
> So, in my apprentiship school, we had a buddy we called Popeye. Cool guy.
> 
> The dude first got in as a nailbanger. He was pounding duplex's and one hit him in the eye. He went to feel his face, the nail was stuck in his fucking eyeball. He pulled it out, and it pussed. Swole up big time, than shrunk to a raisin. Lost it.
> So he switched to my trade. later on, the poor guy was up on exterior scaffolding, few frames high when it collapsed on him. Poor dude broke his back. Talk about shit luck.


When I was 18 I was working on a 6 story spec house ( estate ) with only two weeks left , after a power lunch the owner of the co. and his number one helper were framing some cornish and the helper got shoot in the eye , lost it, and sued . Well the owner split town , and the developer asked me to finish the house , after that the developer asked me to frame a 300 house subdivision , it was my first major contract . I didn't manage to frame all the houses but I did manage 250+ . 
I hated it for the guy that lost his eye, but it was a wake up call for safety for me, I never forgot the blood on the dudes face and him screaming in pain.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 8, 2017)

Bareback said:


> When I was 18 I was working on a 6 story spec house ( estate ) with only two weeks left , after a power lunch the owner of the co. and his number one helper were framing some cornish and the helper got shoot in the eye , lost it, and sued . Well the owner split town , and the developer asked me to finish the house , after that the developer asked me to frame a 300 house subdivision , it was my first major contract . I didn't manage to frame all the houses but I did manage 250+ .
> I hated it for the guy that lost his eye, but it was a wake up call for safety for me, I never forgot the blood on the dudes face and him screaming in pain.


It's all bad when that shit happens bro. I seen a good buddy die right in front of me on a job. All bad. Working on a fucking hospital and all. Dead. I can go on and on, but nah. Poor guys and their families!


----------



## Bareback (Apr 8, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> It's all bad when that shit happens bro. I seen a good buddy die right in front of me on a job. All bad. Working a fucking hospital and all. Dead. I can go on and on, but nah. Poor guys and their families!


Sorry bro, I know that kinda stuff stays with you for life. 

I have seen a lot of people get hurt , but thankfully it was never one of my employees, we've had some very close calls , but nothing serious on my watch. 
After I bought a dealership in low rise metal buildings I started taking crew safety very seriously, I even quite getting high at work bc of the red iron erection ( yes I said erection ) . 

Ohh I have a really nice unisaw bc a guy call me from the er and said his brother just put his hand in the blade , asked me to remove the saw clean up the mess and finish the house. When I got there I was expecting a mess but I was not expecting to see blood and meat on the walls, ceilings, floor, porch and drive way. That fuckin house was cursed , the house burned down after about 5 years, the guy said he kelp smelling gas and the gas company came and checked it , but never found the problem, the fire investigator said it was a loose connection at the furnace. Luckily my costumer was at work at the time and not asleep.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 8, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Sorry bro, I know that kinda stuff stays with you for life.
> 
> I have seen a lot of people get hurt , but thankfully it was never one of my employees, we've had some very close calls , but nothing serious on my watch.
> After I bought a dealership in low rise metal buildings I started taking crew safety very seriously, I even quite getting high at work bc of the red iron erection ( yes I said erection ) .
> ...


A week before my buddy died, a hod carrier for the plasters/fire proofers on the job, fell off the top of a two frame high rolling scaffolding and broke his neck. Ripped the side of his face off.
My boy was back on the job in two months. Showed up earlier with the halo on and all. Fucked up shit


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 8, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Naw it was all picked through pretty good. I'll try again in a few weeks. They had a pretty sweet VCR though.


I need a vcr because I have a box full of pornos made with ex girlfriends and they're all on VHS tapes. 

Have a viewing party with my wife. 

What could go wrong?


----------



## Bareback (Apr 8, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I need a vcr because I have a box full of pornos made with ex girlfriends and they're all on VHS tapes.
> 
> Have a viewing party with my wife.
> 
> What could go wrong?


You could burn the popcorn, that is the only thing that happens when I watch pron the the ol' lady


----------



## neosapien (Apr 8, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I need a vcr because I have a box full of pornos made with ex girlfriends and they're all on VHS tapes.
> 
> Have a viewing party with my wife.
> 
> What could go wrong?


Well Bob, as your friend I'd have to advise you against that. Until I view them first and critique you on your form.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 8, 2017)

An except from the SF chronicles.


It was a late december 22nd night, my brother just came over, I was already a gallon of vodka in and just gwtting the ghb flowing. So he come over and says want to share, I nod and and I grab my gatorade bottle of g, a ball of Molly and say shall we ring in christmas?


I remember playing die with him and losing so in turn I am drinking all the shots of g and beer. 

Needless to say I black out around gkass 5, this giy apparently chugged a whole bottle of g fell down 16 steps broke every 5 gallon beer fermenting, a shelf, 25 beer glasses, his ribs glass shards in me body everywhere, many bad cuts(i atill got acars) then my bro flipped and began kicking me rupturing my spleen, breaking my nose and generally Fucking upnmy head.

Everything in bewtween the kickimg and falling is a blur but I apparently deserved it.

I spent 5 days in the hospital and had emergency surgery.

I will divulge a full fuckup diary of SF including his wife stabbing him, being hit by a car multiple times, watching people be beat to **death** and much more. 

In good time


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 8, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> An except from the SF chronicles.
> 
> 
> It was a late december 22nd night, my brother just came over, I was already a gallon of vodka in and just gwtting the ghb flowing. So he come over and says want to share, I nod and and I grab my gatorade bottle of g, a ball of Molly and say shall we ring in christmas?
> ...


Hey, aren't you supposed to be listening to my posts on squat? Been waiting for new ones from you bro. Wut up


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 8, 2017)

Cannot listen over riu

Currently turtled.

I got tome to kill and i have too much foghts to deal woth on other forums. My cousin is being a whore and fucking some dude before i see her. *sigh* 

Id listen to any song you sent me other wise. 

So like 10 kirs od'd on "molly" last night and I may or may not have been there. 


I also did from thursday-friday in detention at the police station over bs charges. 

1 count of moving without declaring a change of address*I havent moved from this house, I simply didnt answer for thw cops*
A long day in the bullpen but I walked out free. Fuck he mean I do not live here. I am allowed out of my house during the day so gonfuxk ur self cunts.

Gimme liberty or gimme deaf


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 8, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Cannot listen over riu
> 
> Currently turtled.
> 
> ...


Well don't show your penis after you're not turtled man. 
I didn't know you were turtled. Had a feeling you were though.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 8, 2017)

K so gimme liberty or gimme deaf


Thats the motto


Get ur money right

If you know or love a kop id put one in ur body

Reallll

Blooded up 

No word

Cocaine by the bird

Money up

Yall niggas heard

Drippin in ice

Baby mommas kids got lice

Cocaine

Ice

Icye

Its canada so we all nice


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 8, 2017)

It was just a p


Aeroknow said:


> Well don't show your penis after you're not turtled man.
> I didn't know you were turtled. Had a feeling you were though.


It was just a penis who says it was mine?? 

**might have been because toilet and penis is an sf quality*

18+ site and like who hasnt seen a penis.

I have so many fausty pics to upload 

Hehehehe i collected them from back when he was a vl regular(shout out to the lurkkers) 

I wont ahow penis again that is a penis


----------



## neosapien (Apr 9, 2017)

Cut some dabs and smoked some clones.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 9, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I know. Oh, do I know.
> 
> I got sepsis after a prostate biopsy in 2013.
> Apparently, it's not uncommon after they shove needles up your ass.
> ...


We lost my gf dad last year, he got sepsis from an infected cut on his arm, he seemed to be getting better but one day while still in hospital he was up walking around and passed out and hit the floor.. ended up on life support until family arrived from out of state.. not sure if the sepsis got him or other health issues but either way, it's no joke..


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 9, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Cut some dabs and smoked some clones.
> 
> View attachment 3921467


Isn't it a little short for a strom trooper?


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 9, 2017)

I missed him, well done neo.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Or bad review on yelp.
> But his mommy and daddy are actually kinda cool, so, prob not gonna do it


Why not be honest and tell mommy and daddy they have lost your business and you bought a welder because of the kids attitude?


----------



## HydoDan (Apr 9, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Why not be honest and tell mommy and daddy they have lost your business and you bought a welder because of the kids attitude?


^^^^^^ Exactly how this should be handled... fuck you Kenny!


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 9, 2017)

Who's Kenny?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 9, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3921684
> Who's Kenny?


I get the feeling he's a major penis


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 9, 2017)

Alright I'm going for the TRIFECTA today. 

Morning powder runs. 
Afternoon fishing. 
Evening BBQ.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 9, 2017)

Picked up new ballast I ordered. $70. more than the one it replaces, but I like the Japanese internal electronics idea vs. Chinese.
  
Also picked up 8 new blue T-5's. 6 of 8 in fixture are originals, a little dim and blackened ended after 7 years. I only run that fixture for about 4 weeks a grow so they last a while.
 
Then ran into Home Depot for new bedroom, hallway and exterior porch lights, all flush mount LED's.
 
$600 shopping spree, but you need light.
Says on LED boxes they last 45 years. Not that I believe it, but I don't think I'll worry about them any time soon.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 9, 2017)

@neosapien 

((Mini ninja bow))


----------



## neosapien (Apr 9, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3921852 View attachment 3921853
> @neosapien
> 
> ((Mini ninja bow))


We're taking over.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 9, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Picked up new ballast I ordered. $70. more than the one it replaces, but I like the Japanese internal electronics idea vs. Chinese.
> View attachment 3921755 View attachment 3921756
> Also picked up 8 new blue T-5's. 6 of 8 in fixture are originals, a little dim and blackened ended after 7 years. I only run that fixture for about 4 weeks a grow so they last a while.
> View attachment 3921760
> ...



Well, it_ is_ Sunday. Tangerine Green sayth, 'Let there be light!' And behold, there was light. And the little plants did look up in wonder, and grew tall toward the sky. Amen...


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 9, 2017)

Made a thread on RIU for SoCal members to get together and brag.

Pooped a little.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 9, 2017)

Metasynth said:


> Made a thread on RIU for SoCal members to get together and brag.
> 
> Pooped a little.


Pooping as I read this. Just a coincidence but true.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Apr 9, 2017)

Cut grass, planted few things in garden and harvested fresh asparagus. Grilled steak.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 9, 2017)

Pig4buzz said:


> Cut grass, planted few things in garden and harvested fresh asparagus. Grilled steak.


Pics?


----------



## Pig4buzz (Apr 9, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Pics?


It's dark now. The steak is history. Sure will post tomorrow


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 9, 2017)

Pig4buzz said:


> It's dark now. The steak is history. Sure will post tomorrow


Include penis


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 9, 2017)

Phase 2 complete. 

Firing up the grill.


----------



## lokie (Apr 9, 2017)

Made vegetable soup. We used a full slab beef ribs to make the stock.
It turned out divine.

I then took the rib bones into the back yard and used my porta ban (band saw)
and cut the ribs into bite size bits for my dogs to enjoy. They are big small dogs.

They immediately went to town on the tiny morsels. After about an hour I looked 
out the window to see Dexter licking the grass. The little fuck was vacuuming up the bone dust.

Dexter may be a lazy shit but he is pretty smart.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 10, 2017)

Resuming outdoor work after 4 day layoff. Heavy rains Thursday, snow and sleet Friday. Worked a few hours Saturday by myself. Nice yesterday, but did other things.


Ripped up front yard last Thursday. Got SUV tires on truck for smoother ride. Not the best idea. More landscaping work later. Went to pull out and all I saw was mud flying up in 1st gear. WTF? Nothing like going laterally to kill a buzz. The 5 french drains and retaining wall rerouted water there. Fuck. Had to use 4WD low low creeper gear.


Got conduit to shed in. Weak 4 days, hope to power forward with nice summer like weather this week.


Nothing goes easy with spring weather here.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 10, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3921923
> Phase 2 complete.
> 
> Firing up the grill.


Catch any?


----------



## ANC (Apr 10, 2017)

Just finished up putting all my old vegging stuff together for the grow box, Fought 10 minutes with the timer to replace the battery only to eventually figure out it is a rechargeable... now waiting for it to charge, and then it needs to be set, I remember that being a chore too, but at least the display is working, so the unit still seems good. SO far I have 2 seedlings that came out., still waiting on another 8.
All the sockets and their holder is ready for easy mounting... So I guess the grow is on!

The story reminds me of my old Lassie collie when I was a boy, she adopted a large cock, while it was a chick.
When we made roast, we would just throw her the large bones. They have incredibly strong jaws, she would splinter the bones and let the chicken pick the little pieces out of her mouth.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 10, 2017)

@Bob Zmuda .. forgot you wanted to see the finished patio job. I got the ok from him to to go chip out the old shitty mortar and repoint the whole thing ...whenever i finally get some time


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 10, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Well, it_ is_ Sunday. Tangerine Green sayth, 'Let there be light!' And behold, there was light. And the little plants did look up in wonder, and grew tall toward the sky. Amen...


God that was beautiful ......I took my my hat off half way through .








Awmen


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 10, 2017)

srh88 said:


> @Bob Zmuda .. forgot you wanted to see the finished patio job. I got the ok from him to to go chip out the old shitty mortar and repoint the whole thingView attachment 3922144 View attachment 3922145 View attachment 3922146


WOW!! ++ rep that is gorgeous! I'm still waiting for @Bob Zmuda to post pics of the BBQ


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 10, 2017)

srh88 said:


> @Bob Zmuda .. forgot you wanted to see the finished patio job. I got the ok from him to to go chip out the old shitty mortar and repoint the whole thingView attachment 3922144 View attachment 3922145 View attachment 3922146


Magnificent work. ~tiny ninja bow~


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 10, 2017)

srh88 said:


> @Bob Zmuda .. forgot you wanted to see the finished patio job. I got the ok from him to to go chip out the old shitty mortar and repoint the whole thingView attachment 3922144 View attachment 3922145 View attachment 3922146



Awesome work bud. Looks great!


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 10, 2017)

Guess what went off before my alarm clock this morning ???













 
^^That thing .....my MariahCarrie screaming raspberry blower ......he was kind enough to wake me up an hour and 45 minutes before my alarm clock ......so we watched sponge bob and woke his brother up


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 10, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> WOW!! ++ rep that is gorgeous! I'm still waiting for @Bob Zmuda to post pics of the BBQ



We went Mexican. 

@jerryb73 we got a few small rainbows. Nothing special. Still fun though!


----------



## ANC (Apr 10, 2017)

Jebus, and here I was thinking wieners on a hotdog bun.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 10, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Guess what went off before my alarm clock this morning ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You are now on Standard Chunker Time ... serving the region when you least expect it


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 10, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3922153
> We went Mexican.
> 
> @jerryb73 we got a few small rainbows. Nothing special. Still fun though!


Oh man that elote looks AMAZING!! Although the whole thing looks pretty damn good! mmmmmmmmmm guess what I want for breakfast now LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 10, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Guess what went off before my alarm clock this morning ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a doll! Teeth are just around the corner. I recommend scotch, rub a little on their gums and they go right to sleep, tiny bit sedative and numbing.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 10, 2017)

srh88 said:


> @Bob Zmuda .. forgot you wanted to see the finished patio job. I got the ok from him to to go chip out the old shitty mortar and repoint the whole thingView attachment 3922144 View attachment 3922145 View attachment 3922146


perfect job...although we expected nothing less from you


----------



## 420God (Apr 10, 2017)

My little girl became a teenager today.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 10, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3922153
> We went Mexican.
> 
> @jerryb73 we got a few small rainbows. Nothing special. Still fun though!


Food looks delicious!! Yeah man fishing is always a good time..


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 10, 2017)

420God said:


> My little girl became a teenager today.


They grow up fast, enjoy them while you can. Cuz one day the cuteness will turn into attitude and eye rolls.. lol


----------



## HydoDan (Apr 10, 2017)

420God said:


> My little girl became a teenager today.


As a father of two daughters, it would be wrong not to warn you.. They get overrun with hormones and basically go crazy for a couple years.. Your little girl is becoming a young woman.. Enjoy parenthood! It goes fast..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 10, 2017)

HydoDan said:


> As a father of two daughters, it would be wrong not to warn you.. They get overrun with hormones and basically go crazy for a couple years.. Your little girl is becoming a young woman.. Enjoy parenthood! It goes fast..


Yep, what he said ^^


----------



## 420God (Apr 10, 2017)

Yeah, she had about a dozen friends over this weekend and I couldn't believe the shit coming out of their mouths. Lots of stuff I didn't need to know. I kept the headphones on as much as I could.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 10, 2017)

420God said:


> My little girl became a teenager today.


So let's see a pic of the knife/tool you plan on removing testicles with.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 10, 2017)

420God said:


> Yeah, she had about a dozen friends over this weekend and I couldn't believe the shit coming out of their mouths. Lots of stuff I didn't need to know. I kept the headphones on as much as I could.



Is the trampoline ok ?????


----------



## 420God (Apr 10, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Is the trampoline ok ?????


Trampoline held up great, I'm very impressed with it.


Indacouch said:


> So let's see a pic of the knife/tool you plan on removing testicles with.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 10, 2017)

420God said:


> Trampoline held up great, I'm very impressed with it.
> 
> View attachment 3922173


Never seen that on the table for an orchidectomy before


----------



## ANC (Apr 10, 2017)

I can believe that, my daughter is 4 going on 40.


----------



## 420God (Apr 10, 2017)

ANC said:


> I can believe that, my daughter is 4 going on 40.


Good to see you back on RIU.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 10, 2017)

420God said:


> Trampoline held up great, I'm very impressed with it.
> 
> View attachment 3922173


Speargun more intimidating for that application.

 
In full SCUBA gear, even better


----------



## srh88 (Apr 10, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Is the trampoline ok ?????


thank you for asking the important questions


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 10, 2017)

I met a very attractive woman working a the bar and proceeded to choke fuck her for three hours. It's beautiful out today and she's forced to wear a turtleneck she looked like she spent the night hanging in the gallows


----------



## ANC (Apr 10, 2017)

Whooohaaa, just took 240V through the finger, but I got the timer figured out again. Time to go put it back in the grow box.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 10, 2017)

420God said:


> My little girl became a teenager today.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 10, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> What a doll! Teeth are just around the corner. I recommend scotch, rub a little on their gums and they go right to sleep, tiny bit sedative and numbing.


Yah save a bit of scotch for the chunker


----------



## Pig4buzz (Apr 10, 2017)

No penis sorry


Pig4buzz said:


> Cut grass, planted few things in garden and harvested fresh asparagus. Grilled steak.


----------



## DaveInCave (Apr 10, 2017)

HydoDan said:


> They get overrun with hormones and basically go crazy for a couple years..


More like 2 decades.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 10, 2017)

420God said:


> View attachment 3922173


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 10, 2017)

Pig4buzz said:


> View attachment 3922192 View attachment 3922193 View attachment 3922194 No penis sorry



Nice. Which strains are those???


----------



## Pig4buzz (Apr 10, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Nice. Which strains are those???


Purple n Romaine lettuce. Jersey gaint n Mary Washington asparagras. This my first harvest year. 4 years in making


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 10, 2017)

Pig4buzz said:


> Purple n Romaine lettuce. Jersey gaint n Mary Washington asparagras. This my first harvest year. 4 years in making


Cool, those sound exotic. Kudos on your first harvest, please post weight and smoke report...


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 10, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Cool, those sound exotic. Kudos on your first harvest, please post weight and smoke report...


About a pound..


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 10, 2017)

will try to find a overbooked United flight tomorrow to fly on...watch for vid

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-39554421
http://fortune.com/2017/04/10/united-airlines-ceo-passenger-removed-video-upsetting/

Really, Oscar? way to communicate
http://www.prweek.com/article/1427604/communicator-year-2017


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 10, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> will try to find a overbooked United flight tomorrow to fly on...watch for vid
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-39554421
> http://fortune.com/2017/04/10/united-airlines-ceo-passenger-removed-video-upsetting/
> ...


lol I beat you by like 10 minutes
http://rollitup.org/t/random-jibber-jabber-thread.541781/page-3202


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> will try to find a overbooked United flight tomorrow to fly on...watch for vid
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-39554421
> http://fortune.com/2017/04/10/united-airlines-ceo-passenger-removed-video-upsetting/
> ...


i have diarrhea and am puking simultaneously and still having an easier day that united's PR team.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 10, 2017)

I could be fucking fishing right now if my upholsterer didn't get sick. Everything is waiting on him now.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 10, 2017)

A lot of grunt work today. We decided to put two 8" stepdowns in sidewalk. Centering steps in middle of the 2 garage windows.

All because the wife says she doesn't like, and never liked the steep grade there in icy winter.

But it's a win - win for me. Now, I'll have a flatter space for AC unit and new incoming generator.

There will be no more power outages at tangerinegreen's house as long as I have natural gas. Yes! I love that shit.
How many times have my photo periods got fucked up by a damn lightning storm.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 10, 2017)

I just want to say I've had the best two weeks in a very long time . My daughter was home last weekend and we celebrated my birthday , this weekend my son, his wife, and my wonderful grandson came to celebrate with me and the wife. Today three generations and a nephew went to the golf course , my son is a golf couch ( but he sucks at playing go figure ) my nephew is pretty good , me and the grandson just drove around on a cart and had a blast BEST MONDAY EVER .


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 11, 2017)

trolling United but the day is young





Edit

lol, our work is done..that rented Learjet to transport those 4 crew looks pretty cheap now.

_"Shares in United Airlines were nearly 6% lower in premarket trading on Tuesday as the company scrambled to address a video showing a passenger being forcibly dragged off an overbooked flight."_

http://money.cnn.com/2017/04/11/investing/united-airlines-stock-passenger-flight-video/


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 11, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> trolling United but the day is young
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 11, 2017)

Pig4buzz said:


> View attachment 3922192 View attachment 3922193 View attachment 3922194 No penis sorry


first one is penis-possible.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 11, 2017)

Ok back to reality.
I just unloaded 4000sf of flooring to the second floor of a building with no elevator. Now got to remove old carpet and base and adhesive.


----------



## 420God (Apr 11, 2017)

Still doing Spring cleaning.


----------



## HydoDan (Apr 11, 2017)

420God said:


> Still doing Spring cleaning.
> 
> View attachment 3922854


All road kill?


----------



## 420God (Apr 11, 2017)

HydoDan said:


> All road kill?


Yep. I do large animal removal for the dnr. Mostly deer with an occasional black bear.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 11, 2017)

420God said:


> Yep. I do large animal removal for the dnr. Mostly deer with an occasional black bear.


Ever have to cut them up to get onto trailer? I have this great mental scene: a family driving by on vacation, the little kids faces up to the window watching in horror as you are in a rubber suit chainsawing Bambi's mom


----------



## HydoDan (Apr 11, 2017)

Wow, what a waste of Venison.. but ya we have a stretch of highway in E Wa.. more road kill than all hunting combined...
No way to stop it.. they spook and jump.. Eaten a lot of fresh road kill over the years..


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 11, 2017)

Shoveled three 8' truck bed loads of mulch into landscaping this morning. 

Started working on sidewalk until it started raining. Done outside till tomorrow, I guess.
 
 
96' long wall.


----------



## 420God (Apr 11, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Ever have to cut them up to get onto trailer? I have this great mental scene: a family driving by on vacation, the little kids faces up to the window watching in horror as you are in a rubber suit chainsawing Bambi's mom


I cut the painted part of the hide off on the roadside before I drag them into the woods. I don't want people knowing they were put there. 

Every winter I get the idea to wear a Santa suit but have yet to do it. 


HydoDan said:


> Wow, what a waste of Venison.. but ya we have a stretch of highway in E Wa.. more road kill than all hunting combined...
> No way to stop it.. they spook and jump.. Eaten a lot of fresh road kill over the years..


I bring what I can to zoos, raptor centers and animal sanctuaries. I hate seeing it go to waste too.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 11, 2017)

HydoDan said:


> Wow, what a waste of Venison.. but ya we have a stretch of highway in E Wa.. more road kill than all hunting combined...
> No way to stop it.. they spook and jump.. Eaten a lot of fresh road kill over the years..


Shh,
http://www.jsonline.com/story/life/food/2016/08/18/creative-chefs-introduce-whole-new-world-sausage-flavors/88518038/


----------



## 420God (Apr 11, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Shh,
> http://www.jsonline.com/story/life/food/2016/08/18/creative-chefs-introduce-whole-new-world-sausage-flavors/88518038/


Anytime out of state family visit we serve bratwurst and cheese curds. They don't make it like we do, if they've even heard of it before.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 11, 2017)

@BarnBuster 
Hey Barn, check this out: Now they are assaulting the Drs' character. He had surrendered his med license cuz he was caught doing drugs; did whatever req'd and was allowed to resume practice under supervision. As if any of that relates to his horrible treatment by United http://www.courier-journal.com/story/news/local/2017/04/11/david-dao-passenger-removed-united-flight-doctor-troubled-past/100318320/

Kimmel's monolog the other day skewered United, the last minute is a nicely done fake commercial
http://www.chicagotribune.com/entertainment/chicagoinc/ct-united-drags-passenger-jimmy-kimmel-20170411-story.html


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 11, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> @BarnBuster
> Hey Barn, check this out: Now they are assaulting the Drs' character. He had surrendered his med license cuz he was caught doing drugs; did whatever req'd and was allowed to resume practice under supervision. As if any of that relates to his horrible treatment by United http://www.courier-journal.com/story/news/local/2017/04/11/david-dao-passenger-removed-united-flight-doctor-troubled-past/100318320/
> 
> Kimmel's monolog the other day skewered United, the last minute is a nicely done fake commercial
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/entertainment/chicagoinc/ct-united-drags-passenger-jimmy-kimmel-20170411-story.html


wow, no, I didn't see any of that yet, just Munoz's 2nd "heartfelt" apology after the stock tanked. United spin doctors earning their pay over this, no doubt.

sucks when you get thrust into spotlight and all your dirty laundry is revealed
http://www.state.ky.us/agencies/kbml/finalorders/22439.pdf


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> @BarnBuster
> Hey Barn, check this out: Now they are assaulting the Drs' character.


wait, i thought he was asian, not black.


----------



## dux (Apr 11, 2017)

420God said:


> Yep. I do large animal removal for the dnr. Mostly deer with an occasional black bear.


Kudos to you!! 
Fresh roadkill is no problem, rotted,bloated,about to burst in 90deg heat?? I'm gagging thinking of it..


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 11, 2017)

@420God you inspired me to go pick up a few roadkill animals to tidy up the highway near the ranch .....these deer look weird when they start decomposing around here ...((heavy))........I'm not picking anymore up , took a huge penis to the face throwing the first one in the trailer.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 12, 2017)

Finally moved to the upstairs loft to finish the last of the interior painting. @Blue Wizard 

Bought a new refrigerator to match the new stove/hood (won't upload for some reason)

 
Since I'm now an electrician I decided I should install a new ceiling fan. 

So the copper wire goes under that screw thingy and then you match the wires and screw on those little twisty cap deals. 

Yep. I'm an electrician. It's going in the resume.


----------



## dangledo (Apr 12, 2017)

Been super busy. Baby doing really well. He's growing like crazy, nothing but mommas milk. 95 percentile on about everything. Including his giant head. Think he may be part house cat. 

And some pots

 

Oh and I've read about 50 pages of missed posts on this thread. Only a couple dozen left


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 12, 2017)

Seems like it never ends .....turning the soil for my tomato garden .....I like tomatoes


----------



## HydoDan (Apr 12, 2017)

Just hangin out on a rainy day... Watching hummingbird wars at the feeder.. Amazing little critters!! Love em!!
Cheap entertainment!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 12, 2017)

HydoDan said:


> Just hangin out on a rainy day... Watching hummingbird wars at the feeder.. Amazing little critters!! Love em!!
> Cheap entertainment!


Mean little buggers too! Especially the males.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 12, 2017)

Been pounding since 6AM. Got started yesterday after rain stopped till dark.

 

Center run in, have to get short runs at step downs. 

 Lots of brick carrying help today. Hope to be done tomorrow. Set up work is hard, finishing easier. (If you don't have to carry the bricks.)

We'll get through it.


----------



## HydoDan (Apr 12, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Mean little buggers too! Especially the males.


When you step out my backdoor you're in the flight path... Actually been hit in the ear... Are they up your way yet?


----------



## HydoDan (Apr 12, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Been pounding since 6AM. Got started yesterday after rain stopped till dark.
> 
> View attachment 3923352
> 
> ...


You make me tired... Nice work..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 12, 2017)

HydoDan said:


> When you step out my backdoor you're in the flight path... Actually been hit in the ear... Are they up your way yet?


I've never seen them here, however I have seen them in Homer. But even then I doubt it's warm enough for them - still hitting freezing many evenings and no leaves on anything yet (much less flowers).


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 12, 2017)

Put a heater core in. Whole dash had to come loose.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 12, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Put a heater core in. Whole dash had to come loose.
> View attachment 3923372


You don't like the smell of antifreeze in the morning?

I had one go out while driving once. Had to pull over, it was bad.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 12, 2017)

found a t shirt for @UncleBuck


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 12, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You don't like the smell of antifreeze in the morning?
> 
> I had one go out while driving once. Had to pull over, it was bad.


I have been smelling it for a while. Finally got tired of it and replaced it.

At times the smell would get really bad.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 12, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I have been smelling it for a while. Finally got tired of it and replaced it.
> 
> At times the smell would get really bad.


It was winter and windshield steamed up. Took a while till I figured out what was going on.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 12, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> It was winter and windshield steamed up. Took a while till I figured out what was going on.


This one had a little pin hole leak. 

I suppose I could've put some that stop leak stuff in it. 


I just don't have it in me to cut corners.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 12, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Put a heater core in. Whole dash had to come loose.
> View attachment 3923372





tangerinegreen555 said:


> Been pounding since 6AM. Got started yesterday after rain stopped till dark.
> 
> View attachment 3923352
> 
> ...



Alright guys point taken .

After seeing what you guys are up to I'm actually enjoying unwrapping my batches of soil and turning it . 


If I had to pick between the two jobs above, I'd definitely pick the brick work. WB I hate doing heater cores,

Good luck


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 12, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Alright guys point taken .
> 
> After seeing what you guys are up to I'm actually enjoying unwrapping my batches of soil and turning it .
> 
> ...


Its done. 

I did some engineering modifications to make it easier to work on. 

I guess it makes sense that over time all the advancements in automobiles that more and more parts have to fit in the same amount of room. 

I miss the older vehicles where you could put a heater core in an hour.

The heater and a.c. are one unit. 

Had to reclaim the freon. Its not as simple as a heater core anymore. Got to remove and refill the freon on top of everything else.

You can kind of see it in the pic. I tied a rope to the dash and then ran it over the cab back inside to hang the dash in the air.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 12, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Alright guys point taken .
> 
> After seeing what you guys are up to I'm actually enjoying unwrapping my batches of soil and turning it .
> 
> ...


I still need to get peppers and tomatoes in the planter walls at the other place.

I need 28 hour days or something. Not 
squeezing enough out of 24 to meet my weekly quota.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 12, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I still need to get peppers and tomatoes in the planter walls at the other place.
> 
> I need 28 hour days or something. Not
> squeezing enough out of 24 to meet my weekly quota.


I feel you on that. 

I'm stretched thin at the moment. Its why you guys haven't seen a lot of posting from me.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 12, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> This one had a little pin hole leak.
> 
> I suppose I could've put some that stop leak stuff in it.
> 
> ...


My Z and my 62 ford F 100 both have bypasses. I also don't depend on the heater whatsoever in either of those summer cars. I don't like putting the stop leak shit in either.

Obviously my old ford truck is super easy in comparison to what your doing. I've done several over the years in newer trucks and cars . I hate the huge job it becomes just to get to the problem. I had a newer ford truck that was never the same after the dash came out ....rattled like a motherfucker, ended up having to take it apart again and put some rubber spacers etc to make it stop.....I feel for you today 


I hate rattles with a passion in my newer cars. Il go straight tweaker mode trying to find em if necessary.

The wife is great at leaving cup holders full of change with a soda can on top ((RATTLE))....think she does it just to fuck with me sometimes lol 

Once again good luck


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 12, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I still need to get peppers and tomatoes in the planter walls at the other place.
> 
> I need 28 hour days or something. Not
> squeezing enough out of 24 to meet my weekly quota.


Your an animal when it comes to hard work and projects ....guna get a sign that says WWTD for my yards, so I can look at it and quit bitching because I know you probably already did three of whatever I'm attempting earlier that same morning.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 12, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> My Z and my 62 ford F 100 both have bypasses. I also don't depend on the heater whatsoever in either of those summer cars. I don't like putting the stop leak shit in either.
> 
> Obviously my old ford truck is super easy in comparison to what your doing. I've done several over the years in newer trucks and cars . I hate the huge job it becomes just to get to the problem. I had a newer ford truck that was never the same after the dash came out ....rattled like a motherfucker, ended up having to take it apart again and put some rubber spacers etc to make it stop.....I feel for you today
> 
> ...


I took my time with it to make sure it was right.

No rattles yet. I took it for a couple test drives today.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 12, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Your an animal when it comes to hard work and projects ....guna get a sign that says WWTD for my yards, so I can look at it and quit bitching because I know you probably already did three of whatever I'm attempting earlier that same morning.


It isn't easy to maintain two places. 

And the wife twisted her back over the weekend moving boxes around so I could paint.

Last night took her to ER, she should have went to Dr. on Monday but went to chiro 4 times in 3 days who probably made it worse. They admitted her after CT scan showed nothing with pain induced BP 200 over 100.

Supposed to do MRI today, but she started throwing up from pain. On morphene now. My daughter stayed with her all day so I could work. 

No I have to go to hospital for the evening and hopefully cheer her up with pics.

Don't get old. It sucks bad when you hurt.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 12, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> It isn't easy to maintain two places.
> 
> And the wife twisted her back over the weekend moving boxes around so I could paint.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that. 

Tell Mrs tangerine hope she gets better.

I have severe tmj. Damn chrio told me he could fix it. He grabbed my jaw and popped it. I wanted to kill that mofo. He fucked my jaw up worse.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm excited. Turkey season opens Saturday. I'm taking my oldest son for the first time.

Got all my gear out and getting it ready. I'm going to try to film it.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 12, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> It isn't easy to maintain two places.
> 
> And the wife twisted her back over the weekend moving boxes around so I could paint.
> 
> ...


Hope she feels better soon buddy .....I admire your work ethic.

Is moving boxes code for sex??


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 12, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Hope she feels better soon buddy .....I admire your work ethic.
> 
> Is moving boxes code for sex??


I wish. Just got to hospital.

Out like a light. Relieved one daughter, the other coming soon. 

Don't over do it when lifting or you'll be in a bad way. She's fucked up now, MRI tomorrow, not allowed to eat, IV bag running in. Sucks.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 12, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> It isn't easy to maintain two places.
> 
> And the wife twisted her back over the weekend moving boxes around so I could paint.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the wife , sounds like she works as hard as you, btw that yard is looking amazing. Best wishes to you and yours.


whitebb2727 said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> Tell Mrs tangerine hope she gets better.
> 
> I have severe tmj. Damn chrio told me he could fix it. He grabbed my jaw and popped it. I wanted to kill that mofo. He fucked my jaw up worse.


I thought I was the only male with tmj have you found a way to get any relief ? Actually my son has a bad problem with his jaw and has a surgery scheduled for around Christmas , after braces again , the plan is to cut/ break his jaw to realign it then braces for the third time , I feel bad for him . 
I miss my boy living near by , we never get to hunt together anymore but at least we can still fish a couple times a year. Enjoy em while you got em at home.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 12, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I wish. Just got to hospital.
> 
> Out like a light. Relieved one daughter, the other coming soon.
> 
> Don't over do it when lifting or you'll be in a bad way. She's fucked up now, MRI tomorrow, not allowed to eat, IV bag running in. Sucks.


Ouch


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 12, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I wish. Just got to hospital.
> 
> Out like a light. Relieved one daughter, the other coming soon.
> 
> Don't over do it when lifting or you'll be in a bad way. She's fucked up now, MRI tomorrow, not allowed to eat, IV bag running in. Sucks.


That sucks man ,,wish you guys the best and her a speedy recovery


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 12, 2017)

I finished two apartments, replaced two bathroom ceilings, replaced a water heater, installed a new kitchen light, fixed a fridge, a stove, replaced a fan motor in an AC unit, installed a new tub surround and various other work orders this week. 

My manager came in late, watched youtube videos on her phone, talked to her friend all day, played games on her phone, set up her new tablet, went home early and was gone for long periods of time without leaving a note or telling anyone this week. Oh, and I found out she's been giving herself 10-15 hours of overtime per week. You know, even though she's never there and when she is she isn't doing any work.

She got mad yesterday because her boss was yelling at her because SHE ISN'T DOING HER WORK! Imagine that?

End vent/rant.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 12, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> I finished two apartments, replaced two bathroom ceilings, replaced a water heater, installed a new kitchen light, fixed a fridge, a stove, replaced a fan motor in an AC unit, installed a new tub surround and various other work orders this week.
> 
> My manager came in late, watched youtube videos on her phone, talked to her friend all day, played games on her phone, set up her new tablet, went home early and was gone for long periods of time without leaving a note or telling anyone this week. Oh, and I found out she's been giving herself 10-15 hours of overtime per week. You know, even though she's never there and when she is she isn't doing any work.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't sweat it too much - it all shakes out in the end & she'll no doubt get found out.
No punch card machine that tells the truth?


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 12, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I wish. Just got to hospital.
> 
> Out like a light. Relieved one daughter, the other coming soon.
> 
> Don't over do it when lifting or you'll be in a bad way. She's fucked up now, MRI tomorrow, not allowed to eat, IV bag running in. Sucks.


Sorry to hear this. Best wishes to Mrs Tangie, Back probs are the worst


----------



## Bareback (Apr 12, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> I finished two apartments, replaced two bathroom ceilings, replaced a water heater, installed a new kitchen light, fixed a fridge, a stove, replaced a fan motor in an AC unit, installed a new tub surround and various other work orders this week.
> 
> My manager came in late, watched youtube videos on her phone, talked to her friend all day, played games on her phone, set up her new tablet, went home early and was gone for long periods of time without leaving a note or telling anyone this week. Oh, and I found out she's been giving herself 10-15 hours of overtime per week. You know, even though she's never there and when she is she isn't doing any work.
> 
> ...


Sounds like we have the same super, only yours doesn't get in the way much . Mine is like having a 8 year old that doesn't know where to stand to stay out of the way.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 12, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I wouldn't sweat it too much - it all shakes out in the end & she'll no doubt get found out.
> No punch card machine that tells the truth?


No punch card machine. She's also been ratted out several times to the higher up's and I myself have called and bitched about her. It's easier to keep her worthless ass on instead of finding and training another person I guess. That's my take on it anyway. 

Our area manager went on a three day weekend a while back and came back to find 6 messages on her answering machine about how my manager is never there and how shitty a job she's doing. She then called me, I gave her the DL and was told she was out of there. But I guess she tugged on enough heart strings or sucked enough dick to not get fired.

She was showing up so late for work around the time this was all going on that I thought she was sick and not coming into work on some occasions. Like showing up for work just before lunch, or after lunch. It was ridiculous.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 12, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Sorry to hear about the wife , sounds like she works as hard as you, btw that yard is looking amazing. Best wishes to you and yours.
> 
> 
> I thought I was the only male with tmj have you found a way to get any relief ? Actually my son has a bad problem with his jaw and has a surgery scheduled for around Christmas , after braces again , the plan is to cut/ break his jaw to realign it then braces for the third time , I feel bad for him .
> I miss my boy living near by , we never get to hunt together anymore but at least we can still fish a couple times a year. Enjoy em while you got em at home.


I believe having braces is what fucked my jaw up.

I found a good dentist that says he can relieve mine with some veneers to correct my bite.

He told me to pay attention to people with jacked up teeth. They don't have a care in the world. 

He explained about how different teeth affects different parts of the body.

It sounds crazy but I dropped 2500 bucks on them, ill let you know if it works.

Its one of the things I get disability for from the VA.

Hazes seem to help a lot. Relaxes the jaw. 

I bought some seeds from rm3, he claims they are good for that and stuff like ptsd.




I enjoy my kids very much. I take them hunting, fishing and camping. They help me grow our garden. They will know how to survive.


----------



## GB in NOLA (Apr 12, 2017)

Took my husband's treatment into my own hands. He has small cell brain metastases, and docs quit trying to treat. Today I gathered friends from CA and MA (I'm in LA  ) and great minds are getting together to have our new treatment by Friday. Going to make a tincture (hot method) with Everclear as soon as I can find some buds and try delivery by nebulizer, with me as guinea pig. My mad scientist friends sending options via Fed Ex. It's a GREAT day


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 12, 2017)

Out and about, looking for trout.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 12, 2017)

GB in NOLA said:


> Took my husband's treatment into my own hands. He has small cell brain metastases, and docs quit trying to treat. Today I gathered friends from CA and MA (I'm in LA  ) and great minds are getting together to have our new treatment by Friday. Going to make a tincture (hot method) with Everclear as soon as I can find some buds and try delivery by nebulizer, with me as guinea pig. My mad scientist friends sending options via Fed Ex. It's a GREAT day


Ahh I'm sorry that's awful. The mode of administration isn't as important as the total dose of high THC cannabis. I'd make an oil based edible and get him taking more than a gram/day. You'll have to work up to it unless he has some tolerance built up. 

I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## GB in NOLA (Apr 12, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Ahh I'm sorry that's awful. The mode of administration isn't as important as the total dose of high THC cannabis. I'd make an oil based edible and get him taking more than a gram/day. You'll have to work up to it unless he has some tolerance built up.
> 
> I wish you the best of luck.


Thanks. Got a giy in CO putting together a kit for me now to send FedEx! I really appreciate the dosage info. That really helps a lot


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 12, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3923339 View attachment 3923335 View attachment 3923338
> 
> Seems like it never ends .....turning the soil for my tomato garden .....I like tomatoes


Now load that up 60-80 pounds at a time and hike it a few miles through the bush and brush.

That shit sucks.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 12, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> I finished two apartments, replaced two bathroom ceilings, replaced a water heater, installed a new kitchen light, fixed a fridge, a stove, replaced a fan motor in an AC unit, installed a new tub surround and various other work orders this week.
> 
> My manager came in late, watched youtube videos on her phone, talked to her friend all day, played games on her phone, set up her new tablet, went home early and was gone for long periods of time without leaving a note or telling anyone this week. Oh, and I found out she's been giving herself 10-15 hours of overtime per week. You know, even though she's never there and when she is she isn't doing any work.
> 
> ...


I worked a place one time that used rfid chips to open the doors. It logged each and every person every time they entered and exited.

No way to cheat it. It logged it even if someone else opened the door.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 12, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3923675
> Out and about, looking for trout.


That spot looks like murder with a 4 (ish) wt & spider web leader.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 12, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That spot looks like murder with a 4 (ish) wt & spider web leader.


The crazy thing is the actual river is to the very far right of this pic. This is the "trail" we waded through. So much water this year it doesn't know where to go. 

Big browns in here but today was brutal. Huge winds, rain/snow and insane flows. 

Still fun.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 12, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> The crazy thing is the actual river is to the very far right of this pic. This is the "trail" we waded through. So much water this year it doesn't know where to go.
> 
> Big browns in here but today was brutal. Huge winds, rain/snow and insane flows.
> 
> Still fun.


I fish the White river in Arkansas on an annual basis & have yet to net a brown over 22" but I've seen them in there as long as your leg.
Smart & I guess that's why they are that big. : )

Not me, but I wish it was.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 12, 2017)

I started taking classical guitar lessons early this year. I've always loved the sound of Spanish/flamenco guitar music, and I really enjoy my lessons and practicing guitar. It's an interesting experience to be a beginner again at an instrument, I feel my brain straining in new and interesting ways. I just purchased a $3500 Spanish hand made guitar, she is SO pretty and sings so sweetly. I love her...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 12, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I fish the White river in Arkansas on an annual basis & have yet to net a brown over 22" but I've seen them in there as long as your leg.
> Smart & I guess that's why they are that big. : )
> 
> Not me, but I wish it was.
> ...


Wish it was me too! Browns are smart, tough and classy. My biggest was only about 18" in the truckee river. 

Hope you have a great season


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 12, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> I started taking classical guitar lessons early this year. I've always loved the sound of Spanish/flamenco guitar music, and I really enjoy my lessons and practicing guitar. It's an interesting experience to be a beginner again at an instrument, I feel my brain straining in new and interesting ways. I just purchased a $3500 Spanish hand made guitar, she is SO pretty and sings so sweetly. I love her...
> 
> View attachment 3923760
> 
> ...



Awesome.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 12, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> The crazy thing is the actual river is to the very far right of this pic. This is the "trail" we waded through. So much water this year it doesn't know where to go.
> 
> Big browns in here but today was brutal. Huge winds, rain/snow and insane flows.
> 
> Still fun.


BTW, if you ever get into northern Arkansas around the White river make sure you make a stop at the trout hatchery - they annuly release all the big breeders into a stream that runs adjacent to the hatchery. The water is only 2.5 ft deep at the most & you can see dozens and dozens of 10 lb fish everywhere. Tons of food for them & it's barb less artificial for kids under 16 and disabled people. It's freakin neat to see a kid trick a huge rainbow on a nymph from the boardwalk.



https://www.fws.gov/norfork/


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 12, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> BTW, if you ever get into northern Arkansas around the White river make sure you make a stop at the trout hatchery - they annuly release all the big breeders into a stream that runs adjacent to the hatchery. The water is only 2.5 ft deep at the most & you can see dozens and dozens of 10 lb fish everywhere. Tons of food for them & it's barb less artificial for kids under 16 and disabled people. It's freakin neat to see a kid trick a huge rainbow on a nymph from the boardwalk.
> 
> View attachment 3923772
> 
> https://www.fws.gov/norfork/


FANTASTIC!


----------



## lokie (Apr 13, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I worked a place one time that used rfid chips to open the doors. It logged each and every person every time they entered and exited.
> 
> No way to cheat it. It logged it even if someone else opened the door.


I worked at a place like that. And you dare not piggy back in or out (follow someone else)
because if you don't piggy back back in the lock still thinks you are already inside and will not open.

Not too big of a deal if you can call someone inside to help but if you are at a remote site 30 miles away well you're just fucked. poor design if ya ask me.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 13, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3923675
> Out and about, looking for trout.


Bro you fish at some of the coolest spots!!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 13, 2017)

98% done. Couple mistakes, fix tomorrow.

 
 
Have to sweep in polymeric sand, had no water all day that turns the sand to cement, plumber buddy changing shower lines and fixing drain. I was a little stumped on the way the lines crossed so he offered to straighten out that situation before we put a ceiling in there.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 13, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> 98% done. Couple mistakes, fix tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 3924096
> View attachment 3924098
> Have to sweep in polymeric sand, had no water all day that turns the sand to cement, plumber buddy changing shower lines and fixing drain. I was a little stumped on the way the lines crossed so he offered to straighten out that situation before we put a ceiling in there.


I like what you did with the pattern in the pavers, looks freaking awesome.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 13, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I like what you did with the pattern in the pavers, looks freaking awesome.


Ikr! Symmetrical yet not. That takes real serious skill.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 13, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Ikr! Symmetrical yet not. That takes real serious skill.


I know right lol.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 13, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I like what you did with the pattern in the pavers, looks freaking awesome.





cannabineer said:


> Ikr! Symmetrical yet not. That takes real serious skill.


To be honest, they show you pics of suggested patterns where you buy EP Henry stuff.

I proudly plagairized it.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 13, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> To be honest, they show you pics of suggested patterns where you buy EP Henry stuff.
> 
> I proudly plagairized it.


I like my version better in which you are a wizard geometer. Now WEAR the honor!!!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 13, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I like my version better in which you are a wizard geometer. Now WEAR the honor!!!


Lol.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 13, 2017)

I am at the hospital visiting the boss, Mrs. Tangerinegreen.

I was walking in the hall looking at cell phone when I felt something and heard a beep.

If this thing touches me inappropriately again, I'll fuck it up good.

 
The nerve of some robots!


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 13, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I am at the hospital visiting the boss, Mrs. Tangerinegreen.
> 
> I was walking in the hall looking at cell phone when I felt something and heard a beep.
> 
> ...


You saw Judge Dredd. (Or maybe Fifth Element ...) Some dude in a box felt you up. And didn't pay you in noodles.


----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 13, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> It isn't easy to maintain two places.
> 
> And the wife twisted her back over the weekend moving boxes around so I could paint.
> 
> ...


Bummer about your wife, man. 

I'm prepping a care package:


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 13, 2017)

If she cant wait.

Carrot cake and Meatloaf


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 13, 2017)

Some aquatic macro shots in San Andres  
and a couple at wider angles


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 13, 2017)

abandonconflict said:


> Some aquatic macro shots in San AndresView attachment 3924219 View attachment 3924218 View attachment 3924220
> and a couple at wider angles View attachment 3924221 View attachment 3924222


What sort of camera gear? Nice clean shots btw.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 13, 2017)

I've been replacing a basement window, just one, for 2 days now. It started when I was leaf blowing and blew the window out, apparently it was a little rotted, lol. No problem, I had a window, the same kind, I had removed last year and saved. Busted the old window out and...WTF, bricks? In a poured foundation? Apparently the cut opening was too big, it was built up with brick then skim coated, except there wasn't any mortar between them and they were set so they pitched into the basement. Close up the hole for the night. 

Out to get mortar in the morning. Get back, get side tracked for a couple hours, helping my buddy build a front end for a mini bike, our fat assess are bending the stock one.. lol. Ok back to work, mortared that shit up, built up a nice grade to the outside, go to fit the window.. FUCK! too much mortar..window won't fit. The window was an old wood frame window, so I figure i'm in this deep might as well do it right, go back and buy a slightly smaller, vinyl double pane insulated window. Rip some boards down to frame the opening, get it framed up, window in.. Where's my masonry screws??? Hour+ spent searching for those and my masonry drills, find them..oh yeah, they're hex head, I need counter sunk inside the new window channel...back to the hardware store.

I just got back, I'm smoking now, drinking orange Fanta and vodka, trying to get psyched up about going to finish this up by flashlight in the cold.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 13, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I am at the hospital visiting the boss, Mrs. Tangerinegreen.
> 
> I was walking in the hall looking at cell phone when I felt something and heard a beep.
> 
> ...


That would be the most epic thing to stick a awkwardly large suction cup dildo to the front of .......even funnier,, somebody would have to remove it and walk down the hall with it .


One huge suction dildo and a condom headed your way tang.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 13, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> What sort of camera gear? Nice clean shots btw.


Thanks. I dropped my Lumix GX8 and I just took these with a Canon Powershot S110 and a wet diopter. No lights.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 13, 2017)

Whoa! That is the coolest little dude. Crab of some sort? Maybe a spider, some kind of arthropod. Very excellent photos


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 13, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> flashlight in the cold.


ah yes, brings back memories of changing a transfer case in the gravel driveway by trouble light

_edit: in December in the Midwest_


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 13, 2017)

Here, I have a few more shots to share if anyone wants to see.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 13, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Whoa! That is the coolest little dude. Crab of some sort? Maybe a spider, some kind of arthropod. Very excellent photos


My little buddy!


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 13, 2017)

abandonconflict said:


> Thanks. I dropped my Lumix GX8 and I just took these with a Canon Powershot S110 and a wet diopter. No lights.


My set up is Nikon D3 w/Subal housing w/various ports, hang some lights and end up with serious drag.
I haven't been diving since I had to pins in my shoulder 4 yrs ago, I need to bulk back up.

Nice visibility, whats the depth 15'?


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 13, 2017)

I'll upload yet a few more because of the fact that one day, we may only be able to see a coral reef through photos.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 13, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> My set up is Nikon D3 w/Subal housing w/various ports, hang some lights and end up with serious drag.
> I haven't been diving since I had to pins in my shoulder 4 yrs ago, I need to bulk back up.
> 
> Nice visibility, whats the depth 15'?


All between 5 and 15 meters except that purple princess and the selfie. The purple fish was hanging out with me during the safety stop and I might have been floating a bit while trying to charm her. San Andres has very good vis, one of the few places I have seen in the Caribbean with more than 30 meters of vis, at least during my dives today.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 13, 2017)

I'll make a thread here in T&T and upload a shit ton of diving pics. As for these, anyone may feel free to copy, share, save, use as desktop background, wallpaper etc...

Whatever is cool, just don't try to trademark my shit lol. I specifically left them without watermarks or some dumb fucking labels because I want people to enjoy this amazing ecology before it is gone.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 13, 2017)

abandonconflict said:


> I'll make a thread here in T&T and upload a shit ton of diving pics. As for these, anyone may feel free to copy, share, save, use as desktop background, wallpaper etc...
> 
> Whatever is cool, just don't try to trademark my shit lol. I specifically left them without watermarks or some dumb fucking labels because I want people to enjoy this amazing ecology before it is gone.


Those are fantastic wall paper shots.

Very cool stuff!

Do you vape? Just kidding, don't flip out.


----------



## abandonconflict (Apr 13, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Those are fantastic wall paper shots.
> 
> Very cool stuff!
> 
> Do you vape? Just kidding, don't flip out.


Wait are you hitting on me?


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 13, 2017)

@tangerinegreen555 did your wife get her X-rays and MRI etc etc today?

Hope she's feeling better and there able to keep her pain under control.

Going to go fold some laundry and give the boys a bath and get em to bed.

Not my testicles my actual boys 



Little Inda is on his Easter break,so he's guna be tagging along with dad for the next week or so. My wife and both boys have been a little under the weather the last few days. I'm not allowed to get sick ((Ain't nobody got time for dat)).....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 13, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> @tangerinegreen555 did your wife get her X-rays and MRI etc etc today?
> 
> Hope she's feeling better and there able to keep her pain under control.
> 
> ...


Yes, MRI another CT scan, etc.

Stenosis and lumbar nerve pinch.

Talked to a couple of her Dr's. Going to try a nerve block tomorrow and see how it goes. Then maybe physical therapy if it doesn't go well.

They have a conservative approach to try to avoid surgery for now. No horseback riding (she has a horse), lifting, blah blah blah, etc.

She can't move her left leg, still in pain, hoping nerve block works.

She's really a mess, but that could turn around in a few days. We have high hopes.

Mean while, guess who has to do everything now?

Lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 13, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yes, MRI another CT scan, etc.
> 
> Stenosis and lumbar nerve pinch.
> 
> ...


Inversion table, do whatever you have to too!! Actually I could think of how that could help one's sex life, can you sell it that way? But anyway, try anything to get her on an inversion table. Good luck kemo you have an uphill climb
hugs


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 13, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Inversion table, do whatever you have to too!! Actually I could think of how that could help one's sex life, can you sell it that way? But anyway, try anything to get her on an inversion table. Good luck kemo you have an uphill climb
> hugs


Been looking into that, per your previous suggestion.

I've decided to get my older daughter to push it (as her idea).

She's a better 'sales person' than I. Lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 13, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3924375 View attachment 3924376


Beer looks wicked good


----------



## v.s one (Apr 14, 2017)

Knocked the dust off my tools and decided to do my own work on my everyday car. Come to find out the last two mechanics I hired to do the work neglected to change the original plug on the hardest plug. I can do mechanic work, I just prefer to pay some one. The more I pay.I have came to the conclusion that mechanics are the scum of the earth. From the dealership to the back yard Joe. What has me going crazy is I fucked off while working watered the grass drank some beer, and still did it faster. Like 3x faster.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 14, 2017)

Yay, I got post number #31


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 14, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yes, MRI another CT scan, etc.
> 
> Stenosis and lumbar nerve pinch.
> 
> ...



Well I look forward to seeing the hand made wagon your already planning to build for her.


Hopefully she doesn't need the surgery and she's back in the saddle in no time. ((No pun)) lol


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 14, 2017)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3924473 Knocked the dust off my tools and decided to do my own work on my everyday car. Come to find out the last two mechanics I hired to do the work neglected to change the original plug on the hardest plug. I can do mechanic work, I just prefer to pay some one. The more I pay.I have came to the conclusion that mechanics are the scum of the earth. From the dealership to the back yard Joe. What has me going crazy is I fucked off while working watered the grass drank some beer, and still did it faster. Like 3x faster.


I once brought in a classic car I was restoring to a Firestone to have an alignment performed. 
They kept the car for the day, performed the work, I paid and drove it home.
The car shimmied and pulled to one side like it did before I brought it in.
I took it back in to have them fix it again. Later the mechanic called me up and asked if I owned the special tool that was required to adjust the alignment on that particular brand of car!
The douche bags had pretended to do the work and went ahead and charged me for the inconvenience on the first visit.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 14, 2017)

Lol. The only mechanic I trust is 76 yrs. old and still in business.

He doesn't over charge, but it takes him all day to do a couple hrs. work.

Not that there's anything wrong with that. I just drop it off, get it when he's done.


----------



## Downtowntillman (Apr 14, 2017)

doing some Landscaping work today. It's so beautiful outside how could you resist?

I love this time of year money money money to be made....


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 14, 2017)

Downtowntillman said:


> View attachment 3924649 View attachment 3924653
> 
> doing some Landscaping work today. It's so beautiful outside how could you resist?
> 
> I love this time of year money money money to be made....


I don't see that palm in pic 2 ... did you replant it?


----------



## HydoDan (Apr 14, 2017)

Going through some Hummer pics I took a couple years ago... maybe 1 out of 100 has a bird in frame.. They hear the shutter and split!
Hummer fight!!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 14, 2017)

HydoDan said:


> Going through some Hummer pics I took a couple years ago... maybe 1 out of 100 has a bird in frame.. They hear the shutter and split!
> Hummer fight!!View attachment 3924722View attachment 3924724 View attachment 3924725


This time of year we have a ton of juvenile, testy, male birds too!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 14, 2017)

While we were in Costa Rica we took a hike up a river in the rain forest with Phillip - look closely in center of the first pic & you will see her sitting on her nest. The second pic shows after she took off (we kept our distance) but the eggs were minuscule.
First Hummingbird nest I had ever seen.


----------



## HydoDan (Apr 14, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> This time of year we have a ton of juvenile, testy, male birds too!


They are definitely aggressive.. How does the Heart of a Lion fit in such a small package?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 14, 2017)

HydoDan said:


> They are definitely aggressive.. How does the Heart of a Lion fit in such a small package?


Massive testosterone. This is a "hormonally adjusted" diagram of a male hummie.


----------



## HydoDan (Apr 14, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Massive testosterone. This is a "hormonally adjusted" diagram of a male hummie.


LMAO!!!


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 14, 2017)

@reddan1981 sighting,,,approx 11 minutes ago in a racism thread.







It's been a while^^^^^remember that


----------



## Vermilion (Apr 14, 2017)

Vacuumed and armor-alled the inside of my truck.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 14, 2017)

Trimmed aboutapound and been getting other shit done around the house so i can go fishing nonstop once my boat is done.
I had a bunch of base trim sprayed and taking up valuble room, so i ripped and cut some of it up and shot it to a wall so i can get it up out of my way. Built a little work table/bench underneath while i was at it.


----------



## HydoDan (Apr 14, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Trimmed aboutapound and been getting other shit done around the house so i can go fishing nonstop once my boat is done.


I hear you on the non-stop fishing.. Spent most of my life, Eat, Sleep, FISH!.. Trout, Salmon, and Steelhead..
Your boat rocks.. Fish on!


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 14, 2017)

HydoDan said:


> I hear you on the non-stop fishing.. Spent most of my life, Eat, Sleep, FISH!.. Trout, Salmon, and Steelhead..
> Your boat rocks.. Fish on!


Dude, that is me. But. The steelhead fishing is fucked on the feather right now. Usually, I'd be getting it on, but the river is super blown out can't wait to get onto the landlocked kings with my new trolling machine


----------



## Bareback (Apr 14, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Trimmed aboutapound and been getting other shit done around the house so i can go fishing nonstop once my boat is done.
> I had a bunch of base trim sprayed and taking up valuble room, so i ripped and cut some of it up and shot it to a wall so i can get it up out of my way. Built a little work table/bench underneath while i was at it.
> View attachment 3924914


I just got home from my second job of the day , 11 hours so some what of a short day, and now I'm going to cut and trim but I doubt it's a pound probably over a half though. It's my last round of clones until the end of summer. 

It's like a wish man once said, time to fish, my daughter moved to an area that I haven't fished since my grandpa passed in 87 . My daughter loves to fish and hang with her dad so it'll be a good summer.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 14, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I just got home from my second job of the day , 11 hours so some what of a short day, and now I'm going to cut and trim but I doubt it's a pound probably over a half though. It's my last round of clones until the end of summer.
> 
> It's like a wish man once said, time to fish, my daughter moved to an area that I haven't fished since my grandpa passed in 87 . My daughter loves to fish and hang with her dad so it'll be a good summer.


Nice! My daughter is coming up north to camp with dad and family this memorial weekend. Something i'm so looking forward to. She's a bad ass fisherman herself. She's reeled in 8 or 9 sturgeon like a champ. Prob around 20 or so river kings. She's badass.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 14, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Put a heater core in. Whole dash had to come loose.
> View attachment 3923372


I went the easy route and bypassed mine.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 14, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Nice! My daughter is coming up north to camp with dad and family this memorial weekend. Something i'm so looking forward to. She's a bad ass fisherman herself. She's reeled in 8 or 9 sturgeon like a champ. Prob around 20 or so river kings. She's badass.


Dude that's awesome. We usually catfish and just relax unless we're salt water fishing . I had a nice trophy cabin cubbie back when she was young and we would troll the beaches for king macs and near shore spieces , then near dark we both would anchor up with the condos in the sky line and shark fish she has caught hammerheads, bulls ,nurse , white tip, and black tip some over 11' . All that stopped one day after we got caught in a sudden summer thunder storm , only 4/5' waves but it scared the shit out of her. She was sitting on the cooler holding on to the t top and a big wave came, I hear a loud DADDY , I look back and she is a foot are so above the cooler and the cooler is a foot are so above the deck and that wound up the fishing offshore lol.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 14, 2017)

This is what the back half used to look like
 
There used to be a shitter back there! That sucks for the people who need to take shits on boats lmao.


----------



## HydoDan (Apr 14, 2017)

Love it, you turned a party boat into a Fishin Machine... I see those downriggers.. We would fish well together..


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 14, 2017)

HydoDan said:


> Love it, you turned a party boat into a Fishin Machine... I see those downriggers.. We would fish well together..


Still a party boat though


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 14, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I went the easy route and bypassed mine.


It gets cold here.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 14, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> It gets cold here.


Oh it gets plenty cold here. This winter was not fun. Had to drag an extention cord and space heater out there to defrost it before I could drive to work lol. But I am so not a car guy and paying for that kind of labor wasn't gonna be cheap so I said fuck it. But hey winters over and I've been in need of a new truck for a while now so I plan on buying something new here soon anyway.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 14, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> It gets cold here.


Dress in layers


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 14, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Oh it gets plenty cold here. This winter was not fun. Had to drag an extention cord and space heater out there to defrost it before I could drive to work lol. But I am so not a car guy and paying for that kind of labor wasn't gonna be cheap so I said fuck it. But hey winters over and I've been in need of a new truck for a while now so I plan on buying something new here soon anyway.


I wasn't knocking you. I've bypassed them before.

I guess I'm lucky. My dad had me helping him from the time I was big enough to hand him wrenches. For my first vehicle he bought me an old Chevy pickup. It was a diesel that burnt up and someone put an old Pontiac motor and trans down in it. I was working on it about as much as I drove it.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 14, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Dress in layers


Lol.


----------



## reddan1981 (Apr 14, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> @reddan1981 sighting,,,approx 11 minutes ago in a racism thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember when I made you write my name. Then I made you take a picture of my name all over your bros car. You are dumb as shit.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 14, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> Remember when I made you write my name. Then I made you take a picture of my name all over your bros car. You are dumb as shit.


That was a sad come back for even you reddong. Do you remember when you made that bullshit challenge to try and prove I was lying,,,but it backfired and I'm now your king.


Or how about this
^^^^do you remember when one of your customers snapped this pic of you soon after you gave em a BJ......that backfired as well.....still can't believe how mis shaped your Russian dome is ...((shrug))

Then there's your tinder add you posted seen above ....thinking I wouldn't find it ....at least you described yourself to a T ,,,il give you that .
Then there's this gem of a pic....I just blew it up so I could make sure your head was actually that misshaped ...it is....looks like your left hand is ready to hold a penis as well.....





Remember when you said you did life in prison LOL...


----------



## reddan1981 (Apr 15, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> That was a sad come back for even you reddong. Do you remember when you made that bullshit challenge to try and prove I was lying,,,but it backfired and I'm now your king.
> 
> 
> Or how about thisView attachment 3925085
> ...


why did you keep the photos I posted? Lol


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 15, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> why did you keep the photos I posted? Lol


I know deep down you would like me to respond and say I Fap to them constantly. However I've kept them for several reasons tbh.

1. Teaching kids that dating family members will result in a misshaped head and beedy little eyes that are far to close together.

2. Showing people the effects of long term meth use,,,paid for by prostitution.

3. Lots of people have never actually seen a Russian flat earther.

4. If I see someone having a bad day, I simply say it could always be worse and share your photos. Works every time.

5. I plan on photoshopping you into several different things ....mostly male and female genitalia. But you disappeared for a while after I made you my bitch with that challenge. I will get rite on the picture alterations ASAP.

6. Because I know you would love nothing more than for me to delete those pics. But as you know I'm keeping them safe and plan on sharing them for a very long time.

7. I'm pretty sure it's the only pic of an actual bisexual Russian prostitute in his work environment.



I'm happy to see an LOL in your post reddong. It just reassures me that your extremely happy to hear from me and you can't wait for me to work my magic on your pics.
Your finger looks like a tiny Russian penis with a white head in that pic,,,rite next to your lips....so realistic.....welcome back


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 15, 2017)

Yep,,totally looks like a white headed Russian penis resting on your face.....


----------



## reddan1981 (Apr 15, 2017)

I hurt you? You have little girl feelings, ha ha ha.


Write my name again, I control you... Bitch.


----------



## reddan1981 (Apr 15, 2017)

Save this one to fap to, or use it to insult me or my wife, like the spotty teenager troll you are.


----------



## Downtowntillman (Apr 15, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I don't see that palm in pic 2 ... did you replant it?



Its pretty deep and rooted. There are 2 actually together there. Moving it to another spot when he decides.


----------



## ANC (Apr 15, 2017)

Replaced the screen on my daughter's tablet. Geeez, what a chore, still have pieces of glass in my fingers and possibly eye.
But, I'm feeling very pleased, got it all done!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 15, 2017)

In the blind. Feeder is empty as its illegal to hunt turkey over bait. I put it out squirrel season.

My boy can't sit still. Lol. He is eating it up. Got a gobbler working our way.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 15, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> In the blind. Feeder is empty as its illegal to hunt turkey over bait. I put it out squirrel season.
> View attachment 3925162
> My boy can't sit still. Lol. He is eating it up. Got a gobbler working our way.


Damn that's a great looking area. 

My boy always had to take shit or a piss as soon as we got to the spot .


----------



## Bareback (Apr 15, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I wasn't knocking you. I've bypassed them before.
> 
> I guess I'm lucky. My dad had me helping him from the time I was big enough to hand him wrenches. For my first vehicle he bought me an old Chevy pickup. It was a diesel that burnt up and someone put an old Pontiac motor and trans down in it. I was working on it about as much as I drove it.


Was that truck red ? 3/4 ton ?

I had a friend that had a chevy luv with a 400 Pontiac and 44 gumbo muders it looked like an edd Roth creation but it would pull a wheelie so.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 15, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Damn that's a great looking area.
> 
> My boy always had to take shit or a piss as soon as we got to the spot .


Nature. The best laxative there is.

It is a nice area. Peaceful.


Bareback said:


> Was that truck red ? 3/4 ton ?
> 
> I had a friend that had a chevy luv with a 400 Pontiac and 44 gumbo muders it looked like an edd Roth creation but it would pull a wheelie so.


Red. Why?


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 15, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Damn that's a great looking area.
> 
> My boy always had to take shit or a piss as soon as we got to the spot .


I once got within 4 ft of a hen, I could feel the air currents on my face as it took flight, it made me shit myself cause I was looking for Deer.


----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 15, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> I once got within 4 ft of a hen, I could feel the air currents on my face as it took flight, it made me shit myself cause I was looking for Deer.


I miss having venison connects.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 15, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Nature. The best laxative there is.
> 
> It is a nice area. Peaceful.
> 
> Red. Why?


I had a red one that fit that description. Sold it in like 93/94


----------



## Bareback (Apr 15, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> I once got within 4 ft of a hen, I could feel the air currents on my face as it took flight, it made me shit myself cause I was looking for Deer.


Me too maybe not quite that close but close enough to scare the shit out of me.


----------



## 420God (Apr 15, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> I miss having venison connects.


I can get you all the venison you want.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 15, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> View attachment 3925119
> 
> Save this one to fap to, or use it to insult me or my wife, like the spotty teenager troll you are.


She's very pretty. Do you have any pics of her sans clothes?


----------



## reddan1981 (Apr 15, 2017)

neosapien said:


> She's very pretty. Do you have any pics of her sans clothes?


None that I could share here.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 15, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I've been replacing a basement window, just one, for 2 days now. It started when I was leaf blowing and blew the window out, apparently it was a little rotted, lol. No problem, I had a window, the same kind, I had removed last year and saved. Busted the old window out and...WTF, bricks? In a poured foundation? Apparently the cut opening was too big, it was built up with brick then skim coated, except there wasn't any mortar between them and they were set so they pitched into the basement. Close up the hole for the night.
> 
> Out to get mortar in the morning. Get back, get side tracked for a couple hours, helping my buddy build a front end for a mini bike, our fat assess are bending the stock one.. lol. Ok back to work, mortared that shit up, built up a nice grade to the outside, go to fit the window.. FUCK! too much mortar..window won't fit. The window was an old wood frame window, so I figure i'm in this deep might as well do it right, go back and buy a slightly smaller, vinyl double pane insulated window. Rip some boards down to frame the opening, get it framed up, window in.. Where's my masonry screws??? Hour+ spent searching for those and my masonry drills, find them..oh yeah, they're hex head, I need counter sunk inside the new window channel...back to the hardware store.
> 
> I just got back, I'm smoking now, drinking orange Fanta and vodka, trying to get psyched up about going to finish this up by flashlight in the cold.


The Fanta/ vodka/ kush took me out. So I got that window screwed in, insulated and caulked Friday. Dug out a window well, the whole reason the first window rotted, no well with dirt an inch below the sill. Partially my fault for never cleaning up back there. It's in a shitty spot, right between an enclosed porch and a big deck, the decks stairs kind of box it in, there's a, maybe......, 3 ft x 4ft area to work. It's next to an electrical box and water spigot, with a downspout about a foot away. Yeah.. so I had to dig it out with a garden trowel for the most part because you couldn't swing a shovel without hitting shit... oh and its all gravel and big rocks.. fun.... I get it dug, screw in one of those galvanized wells, put on one of those plastic well covers... do they hold up?...... backfill and done. I'm a glutton for punishment, it's still light out and there's still one well I need to replace.. so I dig that out, grade it and fill it with stone.

I just got back from the Depot, 32 cinder blocks to build a well. The last one was just stacked cinder blocks stuffed with rocks and dirt, that lasted 25+years. I'm filling these with old cement and mortaring it together. Should last the rest of my life. 

And I miss having a real truck. 32 blocks weigh about 1170 lbs, just under payload of my buddies 09 hemi dodge 1500. That thing squatted so fucking bad and you could tell it was working to move. My 96 diesel dodge 2500 had a 2000lb granite block in it once, barely sagged and didn't even know the weight was there. Stupid poser trucks.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 15, 2017)

neosapien said:


> She's very pretty. Do you have any pics of her sans clothes?


LOL that's photoshop. That person is not in the car. We probably do not want to see what flat-earthers actually sleep with.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 15, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> In the blind. Feeder is empty as its illegal to hunt turkey over bait. I put it out squirrel season.
> View attachment 3925162
> My boy can't sit still. Lol. He is eating it up. Got a gobbler working our way.


Wow, that looks like the hill behind my house.

Turkeys and deer roam around there.

Turkeys only come into yard when it rains. They fly to edge, then walk around into center. They then run to edge to fly away when spooked.

They won't fly in or out from center of property for some reason.

You wouldn't believe the variety of creatures I've seen in 30 yrs. there. Turtles even.

Owls are the coolest. They swoop down with huge wing spans after chipmunks and rabbits.


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Apr 15, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> why did you keep the photos I posted? Lol



Just to keep your legacy alive.....


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 15, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Wow, that looks like the hill behind my house.
> 
> Turkeys and deer roam around there.
> 
> ...


I didn't realize how big owls can get until one day I was driving down my buddy's driveway and one landed right in front of my car, he looked right at me like, yeah hit me bitch.. lol.. he stood there a few minutes it seemed like, I couldn't go around so I just had to wait.. beautiful bird..


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 15, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> View attachment 3925119
> 
> Save this one to fap to, or use it to insult me or my wife, like the spotty teenager troll you are.


No need to insult your family. I've got plenty of ammo with just you and the hot tub...


Way to throw your wife under the bus. WOW!..That's sad she looks like a nice lady.

Typical reddan, I think he forgot he's the one who who decided to try his hand at trolling me, long long ago in a flat earth thread. I'm guna go out on a limb and say my persistance has surprised even him.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 15, 2017)

@reddan1981 fify
Nice hat btw.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 15, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL that's photoshop. That person is not in the car. We probably do not want to see what flat-earthers actually sleep with.


t though it was a soviet sex doll "maskirovka masha"


----------



## neosapien (Apr 15, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> None that I could share here.


PM them to me. I'm running a special on authentication services today and today only.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 15, 2017)

neosapien said:


> PM them to me. I'm running a special on authentication services today and today only.


If I pay you in bonsai trees and bread pudding, will you send me the results of this authentication for reddan??


((Tiny ninja bow...with hands together))

I hav da weeds to ..ssshhhhhh


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 15, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> I once got within 4 ft of a hen, I could feel the air currents on my face as it took flight, it made me shit myself cause I was looking for Deer.


I had that happen. I was clucking and a dominant hen ran at me madder than hell. I thought she was going to attack me. I could reach out and touch her.


I about shit my pants from a squirrel one time. I was about half asleep in my deer stand and the damn thing jumped from another tree into my lap. I came to and I don't know who was scared worse, me or the squirrel.



Bareback said:


> I had a red one that fit that description. Sold it in like 93/94


Hmmm. You ex military?


tangerinegreen555 said:


> Wow, that looks like the hill behind my house.
> 
> Turkeys and deer roam around there.
> 
> ...


I love it. Even if I don't kill something. I meditate sometimes. Life is so hectic I just love sitting with nothing around me.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 15, 2017)

We got one. Took for ever. Damn thing came in within 20 yards and stood on a stump behind a tree gobbling for an hour. It finally stuck its head out.
 
Yes, I've put on a few pounds. Need to get my ass in gear and exercise more.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 15, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> We got one. Took for ever. Damn thing came in within 20 yards and stood on a stump behind a tree gobbling for an hour. It finally stuck its head out.
> View attachment 3925217
> Yes, I've put on a few pounds. Need to get my ass in gear and exercise more.


Awesome job WB and little WB....he will remember that forever bro. I took my boy striper fishing last year and he caught his first one. 

I love making memories with my boy outdoors. I remember my pops teaching me to hunt,fish,and shoot, all great memories. Awesome job once again WB. You're a good dad for taking your boy out like that. Tell your boy congratulations from a stranger who doesn't really matter.


It's not fat WB it's necessary winter weight. I have a feeling it will disappear when you start carrying heavy things into the deep woods 


CONGRATULATIONS AGAIN!


----------



## 420God (Apr 15, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> We got one. Took for ever. Damn thing came in within 20 yards and stood on a stump behind a tree gobbling for an hour. It finally stuck its head out.
> View attachment 3925217
> Yes, I've put on a few pounds. Need to get my ass in gear and exercise more.


Awesome! Good size bird! 

My little one is taking hunters safety this summer. Hoping for a nice sized buck come fall.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 15, 2017)

420God said:


> Awesome! Good size bird!
> 
> My little one is taking hunters safety this summer. Hoping for a nice sized buck come fall.


Umb ....are you guna shoot the buck, or run it over.


Gotta take my boy to hunter safety as well. I'm good for a while though, he likes fishing more than hunting.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 15, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> View attachment 3925119
> 
> Save this one to fap to, or use it to insult me or my wife, like the spotty teenager troll you are.


Does she swallow?


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Apr 15, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Does she swallow?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 15, 2017)

CriticalCheeze said:


>


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 15, 2017)

CriticalCheeze said:


>


And who the FUCK are you?

You should prolly shut your cock holster.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 15, 2017)

As you can see I'm confused. Do I fish or board? BOTH. Cuz I'm a bad hombre. 

Wife made me chilequilles (sp)? As well. 

My penis is throbbing.


----------



## 420God (Apr 15, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3925245 View attachment 3925246 View attachment 3925247 View attachment 3925248 View attachment 3925249
> As you can see I'm confused. Do I fish or board? BOTH. Cuz I'm a bad hombre.
> 
> Wife made me chilequilles (sp)? As well.
> ...


You and GWN made me want to get my trout stamp this year. We have a few rivers that run through the area with good fishing but I haven't tried them yet.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 15, 2017)

420God said:


> You and GWN made me want to get my trout stamp this year. We have a few rivers that run through the area with good fishing but I haven't tried them yet.


Do it!! You'll have a blast!


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Apr 15, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> And who the FUCK are you?
> 
> You should prolly shut your cock holster.









Damn shame.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 15, 2017)

420God said:


> You and GWN made me want to get my trout stamp this year. We have a few rivers that run through the area with good fishing but I haven't tried them yet.


I always had great luck on the Brule River, tons of large but wary browns


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Apr 15, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


>


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 15, 2017)

^^Wit and subtlety escape some people


----------



## ANC (Apr 15, 2017)

Just scored a nice bankie full of swazi, really old school smell so strong around my desk, and I have not even lit a spliff up yet.
Going to be a fun evening.. if my wife and 4-year old can stop quarrelling... sometimes feels like I have 2 children in the house.


----------



## reddan1981 (Apr 15, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Does she swallow?


Not very well, maybe you can pass on some of your tricks from days of yore?


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 15, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> Not very well, maybe you can pass on some of your tricks from days of yore?


I wasn't very good; none of them lived. I tend to chew


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 15, 2017)

CriticalCheeze said:


> Damn shame.


You're terrible at this. You should probably just stop. 

Whose sock are you? Is this princess odanksta 2? Lol!


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 15, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> Not very well, maybe you can pass on some of your tricks from days of yore?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 15, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Umb ....are you guna shoot the buck, or run it over.
> 
> 
> Gotta take my boy to hunter safety as well. I'm good for a while though, he likes fishing more than hunting.


Yes. The buck is mine this year.


Indacouch said:


> Awesome job WB and little WB....he will remember that forever bro. I took my boy striper fishing last year and he caught his first one.
> 
> I love making memories with my boy outdoors. I remember my pops teaching me to hunt,fish,and shoot, all great memories. Awesome job once again WB. You're a good dad for taking your boy out like that. Tell your boy congratulations from a stranger who doesn't really matter.
> 
> ...


My fondest memories with my dad are hunting and fishing.

Lol. Yea I get pretty scrawny towards fall.


420God said:


> Awesome! Good size bird!
> 
> My little one is taking hunters safety this summer. Hoping for a nice sized buck come fall.


I'm signing my boy and girl up. 

Thank you. We are going to have it for Easter dinner.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 15, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> We got one. Took for ever. Damn thing came in within 20 yards and stood on a stump behind a tree gobbling for an hour. It finally stuck its head out.
> View attachment 3925217
> Yes, I've put on a few pounds. Need to get my ass in gear and exercise more.


Great bird and good looking boy got there. I still have all my son's camo in a closet , it looks like a set of steps on size then the next, my poor always had to wear hand-me-downs lol. Congrats on a good hunt.


And no I wasn't in the military. I'll pm you and tell you what bases I'm close to if you want me to.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 15, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Great bird and good looking boy got there. I still have all my son's camo in a closet , it looks like a set of steps on size then the next, my poor always had to wear hand-me-downs lol. Congrats on a good hunt.
> 
> 
> And no I wasn't in the military. I'll pm you and tell you what bases I'm close to if you want me to.


Thank you.

You can. It would be wild if we knew each other.

That's a Halloween costume we ordered and I had the wife get it a little big for him at the time. He's got a couple years use out of it. Ill give it to my youngest boy.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 15, 2017)

I use to work with a very good hunter, he was and still is the most talented caller I've ever seen. One day while we were decking a roof he says to me, do you see all those turkeys down there is that field, I said " yeah " then he said watch the ones with blue heads, he proceeded to make a sound with nothing but his lips, tongue, mouth , no call or anything, and only the Jakes started running around acting crazy. And then he said watch the hens now and he makes another sound then the hens went crazy. I've never seen anything like that before or since, and when I tell this to other hunters they think I'm full of shit but it's a true story.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 15, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> If I pay you in bonsai trees and bread pudding, will you send me the results of this authentication for reddan??
> 
> 
> ((Tiny ninja bow...with hands together))
> ...


It just so happens that bonsai trees and bread puddings are the only currency I currently accept. You still have a bit of credit available though. Enough to purchase reddans pics. I still haven't received them yet though. @reddan1981 where are the rest of those photoshopped pics you promised?


----------



## neosapien (Apr 15, 2017)

As far as accomplishments go I achieved realizing I'm the best father ever today when my 4 year old looked at the TV which wasn't working and said "go bitch". Which coincidentally is something I say daily whilst driving.


----------



## HydoDan (Apr 15, 2017)

Did some LST on my plants.. Finally got the weather to build a hand rail on the back steps..Took a drive down to the beach and spotted the first Grey Whales of the year.. Mother and calf were in close spouting and breaching..
Several spouts offshore.. A very good day!! Love seein those Whales.. Time for Baseball...


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 15, 2017)

First Easter party is under my belt for the weekend .....food was delicious and the senior citizens were drunk....my kinda party 

Now me and little indas are making nests outside for the Easter bunny to leave presents .......I made one last year and that fucker didn't get me shit .......just the kids.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 15, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I use to work with a very good hunter, he was and still is the most talented caller I've ever seen. One day while we were decking a roof he says to me, do you see all those turkeys down there is that field, I said " yeah " then he said watch the ones with blue heads, he proceeded to make a sound with nothing but his lips, tongue, mouth , no call or anything, and only the Jakes started running around acting crazy. And then he said watch the hens now and he makes another sound then the hens went crazy. I've never seen anything like that before or since, and when I tell this to other hunters they think I'm full of shit but it's a true story.


I believe it.

Best way to learn how to call is in the fall and early wi tee when they are ganged up. There are a wide range of calls. 

Just take a call and mimic what they are doing and watch how they respond.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 15, 2017)

built a retaining wall WITH MY BARE HANDS. 

and a fair number of power tools.


----------



## Los Reefersaurus (Apr 15, 2017)

Pruned a hedge. Got my 730 MN LED's up and going properly. I built a fancy dancey relay/ timer arrangement that turns my 730's on for 6 minutes right when the lights go off. It also turns on my UV light 1.5 hours before the lights go off as well. I gotta say feeling pretty smug. 

Plus I think I finally solved the horror show that has been my Grow room for at least a month now. A cascade of problems that just kept getting worse buy trying to help too much.

So don't feel bad newer growers, even guys like me who have been at this for 20 years fuck up now and again. AND I mean really fuck up........


----------



## HydoDan (Apr 15, 2017)

Pic from a local webcam... Should've went down for that one..


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 16, 2017)

Happy slightly early Easter guys/gals ....hope you all have a good time with your families this weekend. That includes those of you who don't celebrate a holiday based around a human sized rabbit hopping around taking interest in small children.....

Good night .....









PENIS!!!!!!!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 16, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> built a retaining wall WITH MY BARE HANDS.
> 
> and a fair number of power tools.


The wife and I actually did that a few years ago.
I carried the bricks, she laid them.


Without the tools, seriously.

shovel, rake, level, trowel. 96 EP Henry bricks, $381. Diverts water great!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 16, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> The wife and I actually did that a few years ago.
> I carried the bricks, she laid them.
> 
> 
> ...


this one is just to keep the pine needles and shit from blowing into my neighbors driveway so easily. 

the few inches they spread wouldn't really be a big deal, but he takes up just about every inch of that driveway with his trucks.

he seemed happy about it.


----------



## 420God (Apr 16, 2017)

Having coffee with the birds. We had a light rain so there's nightcrawlers all over the driveway I'm collecting for fishing.


----------



## Stroker (Apr 16, 2017)

I replaced the oil pan in a Chevy 350 in my Jeep and replaced the header bolts and gaskets.


----------



## 420God (Apr 16, 2017)

Wife is picking up the kid from grandma's then she gets to hunt for her basket.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 16, 2017)

Up at my other house for Easter...can't wait to live here full time .....il post some pics in a lil while ....gotta get ready for the family to come play .


----------



## HydoDan (Apr 16, 2017)

Watching Baseball ... Deleting hummer Pics.. A few keepers:

   Close ups are tough to get...


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 16, 2017)

Happy Easter..


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 16, 2017)

420God said:


> Wife is picking up the kid from grandma's then she gets to hunt for her basket.
> 
> View attachment 3925704


where's grandma's basket full of scratch tickets and flowers?


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 16, 2017)

Today, I posted some photos of the plane crash that caused a traffic jam of 5 cars yesterday, in my hood. 

The pilot attempted to emergency land on the Hwy, but hit the power lines and ended up nose diving in the ditch. 
They say he's doing fine otherwise I wouldn't post this. 
I find it funny that it knocked the power out to the community north of there, which kept me from having a hangover today on Easter, due to the fact the liquor store was closed.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 16, 2017)

Easter at the hospital.
 
Not my first choice of places to hang. 4 generations of the Mrs. are present right now in her room, though. Ages 12 through 94.
More fun at home.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 16, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Easter at the hospital.
> View attachment 3925952
> Not my first choice of places to hang. 4 generations of the Mrs. are present right now in her room, though. Ages 12 through 94.
> More fun at home.


I hope she gets well soon brotha. Sorry to hear. Sending good vibes your way.


----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 16, 2017)

I purchased (and enjoyed) this cock-shaped chicharron along with some delicious Swiss carrot juice:


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 16, 2017)

I started drinking hella early today.


----------



## B166ER420 (Apr 16, 2017)

Cooked an excellent Easter dinner..  


...and got some new glass...


----------



## Owlett (Apr 16, 2017)

I repotted my plants from their 1g to like a 5g. The weather was great, so I spent the day outside chilling with the chickens. 

Found an egg under the deck stairs today and one under the house. Seems the chickens knew it was Easter and hid them accordingly.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 16, 2017)

Took the little one to the park like I usually do on Sundays. A family of people that Trump wants to deport came and had an Easter egg hunt at the playground. I quietly pushed my daughter on the swings. After, the dad walked up and in broken English asked if he could give my daughter some Easter Eggs. It was all very sweet and restored my faith in humanity. At least until tomorrow. Some people make it a very wonderful world to live in. And some don't.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 16, 2017)

Me and the ol lady spent the day together and went for a hike , damn my feet hurt. I didn't hide any eggs today but if I play my cards right then I'll be hiding the salami later


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 17, 2017)

That's California
That's my driveway
That's the new shop about 3 years old now. 
That's a small snail trying to hump a much larger one, near the shop door.Those are the dogs,,and that shed at the base of the hill is where I master bate on my riding lawn mower ,,while it's running with the door closed. That's a double rainbow. That's rite a fucking double rainbow.(Geesh)
That's our 3 legged German short hair watching you fuckers because I told her to .(that's why)....Shes trained in genitalia dismemberment, and can smell a Russian sock/troll a mile away.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 17, 2017)

She's still watching ....


----------



## ANC (Apr 17, 2017)

Just squirt some lion piss there....and see what it does.












Cause dogs are fuckin' tasty!


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 17, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> That's CaliforniaView attachment 3926427
> That's my drivewayView attachment 3926428
> That's the new shop about 3 years old now. View attachment 3926429
> That's a small snail trying to hump a much larger one, near the shop door.View attachment 3926431Those are the dogs,,and that shed at the base of the hill is where I master bate on my riding lawn mower ,,while it's running with the door closed.View attachment 3926432 That's a double rainbow. That's rite a fucking double rainbow.(Geesh)View attachment 3926433
> That's our 3 legged German short hair watching you fuckers because I told her to .(that's why)....Shes trained in genitalia dismemberment, and can smell a Russian sock/troll a mile away.


I use to have a 3 legged dog. The unlucky sucker, was hit by a car. 
The lucky guy lived, but the leg had to go.
It sure was funny watching him when he forgot it was gone.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 17, 2017)

Kids are in bed fast asleep ,,and I am about to enjoy some of what me and my sis like to call ((polar bear express)) hope you guys all have a good evening. I may pop back in for some stoned trolling shenanigans later ,,but if not good night and PENIS!!!
























P.S I'm still watching


----------



## 420God (Apr 18, 2017)

Spring in the heartland. More farm machinery on the roads than cars.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 18, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I use to have a 3 legged dog. The unlucky sucker, was hit by a car.
> The lucky guy lived, but the leg had to go.
> It sure was funny watching him when he forgot it was gone.


She still hunts and was in a hunting magazine about a year or so ago ,,il have to post the article on her.....my favorite is to watch her swim ..lol


----------



## HydoDan (Apr 18, 2017)

I didn't know plants emitted light..
https://www.wired.com/2017/01/craig-burrows-fluorescence-plants-glow
Fascinating!


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 18, 2017)

Is being called an assclown suppose to be offensive?

If so I may or may not be welcome over in the Canadian area of Riu.

Must be my accent.((shruggs))


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 18, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Is being called an assclown suppose to be offensive?
> 
> If so I may or may not be welcome over in the Canadian area of Riu.
> 
> Must be my accent.((shruggs))


Didn't know we had a Canadian section.. does that make me an assclown?


----------



## Bareback (Apr 18, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Didn't know we had a Canadian section.. does that make me an assclown?


Can someone post some memes of an assclone errr assclown?


----------



## Bareback (Apr 18, 2017)

I googled assclown and all I got was pics of my supervisor


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 18, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Can someone post some memes of an assclone errr assclown?


Would you like it posted here or picture of yourself thread?


----------



## Bareback (Apr 18, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Would you like it posted here or picture of yourself thread?


I guess I should have looked there first.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 18, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I guess I should have looked there first.


I'm sure you could find a few examples there


----------



## SouthCross (Apr 18, 2017)

Got my tracking number for a pound of Green Thai Kratom. Local bodybuilding vitamin shop sells it for $15 an ounce. I paid $6. Neighbor introduced me to it last Friday. 4 grams lights me up for about 5 hours. He's been buying the $15 ounces. He can buy a half pound from me for $60. $5 bucks over what I paid. 

Come Saturday. I'm gonna be tore up.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 18, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> She still hunts and was in a hunting magazine about a year or so ago ,,il have to post the article on her.....my favorite is to watch her swim ..lol


"Out at the lake at City Park today, police arrested a one armed man who was bothering the other boaters by continuously rowing in a circle."

~George Carlin~


----------



## neosapien (Apr 18, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> Got my tracking number for a pound of Green Thai Kratom. Local bodybuilding vitamin shop sells it for $15 an ounce. I paid $6. Neighbor introduced me to it last Friday. 4 grams lights me up for about 5 hours. He's been buying the $15 ounces. He can buy a half pound from me for $60. $5 bucks over what I paid.
> 
> Come Saturday. I'm gonna be tore up.


----------



## SouthCross (Apr 18, 2017)

neosapien said:


>



I don't drive a 2005 Imapla with cheap 22's, bald tires. Ratty base speakers with a floor board full of empty White Owl packages and an half empty bottle of Steel Reserve. $10 bottle of cologne in the console.

You're off.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 18, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> "Out at the lake at City Park today, police arrested a one armed man who was bothering the other boaters by continuously rowing in a circle."
> 
> ~George Carlin~


Luckily it's her back leg ....but when she swims she sticks it straight out like a rudder ,,quite amusing 

She lost her leg because my nephew was playing fetch with her before a pheasant Hunt one morning. He was tossing a tennis ball and it bounced into the bed of the truck. Well she jumped up and got the ball, but when she went to leap out of the back,, there was a plastic shopping bag tied rite near the tail gate for empty cans.....her back leg somehow got caught and it literally stopped her mid flight and of course broke her leg.....took her to the vet ASAP and they set and castes her with no foreseeable issues...Long story short we took her back several times because her paw looked pretty swollen. They said it's normal ...In the end the cast was put on way to tight and her skin/paw literally melted off ((rotted)) .....there excuse was the guy was new .....So they amputated and the infection almost killed her as well ....The owners of the Vet said don't worry about the bill.....you could imagine my response GW....I remember the day I picked her up she literally shit and pissed all over there waiting room on the way out ....I just watched and said good girl ....She still hunts and can run like crazy ....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 18, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Luckily it's her back leg ....but when she swims she sticks it straight out like a rudder ,,quite amusing
> 
> She lost her leg because my nephew was playing fetch with her before a pheasant Hunt one morning. He was tossing a tennis ball and it bounced into the bed of the truck. Well she jumped up and got the ball, but when she went to leap out of the back,, there was a plastic shopping bag tied rite near the tail gate for empty cans.....her back leg somehow got caught and it literally stopped her mid flight and of course broke her leg.....took her to the vet ASAP and they set and castes her with no foreseeable issues...Long story short we took her back several times because her paw looked pretty swollen. They said it's normal ...In the end the cast was put on way to tight and her skin/paw literally melted off ((rotted)) .....there excuse was the guy was new .....So they amputated and the infection almost killed her as well ....The owners of the Vet said don't worry about the bill.....you could imagine my response GW....I remember the day I picked her up she literally shit and pissed all over there waiting room on the way out ....I just watched and said good girl ....She still hunts and can run like crazy ....


Inda - I didn't like you post because I "Like" it, the only redeeming quality of that whole situation is that they didn't kill her for you.

Incompetent Idiots!


----------



## neosapien (Apr 18, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> I don't drive a 2005 Imapla with cheap 22's, bald tires. Ratty base speakers with a floor board full of empty White Owl packages and an half empty bottle of Steel Reserve. $10 bottle of cologne in the console.
> 
> You're off.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 18, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Inda - I didn't like you post because I "Like" it, the only redeeming quality of that whole situation is that they didn't kill her for you.
> 
> Incompetent Idiots!


The like button can be a tricky thing.

Knowing you as an outdoorsman I would have took the "like" as a sign you read my ramble.

Forgot to mention the poor dog was shitting huge pieces of cast for about a week after bringing her home...incompetent is a compliment for those assholes.


----------



## Los Reefersaurus (Apr 18, 2017)

Oh no, the tears are welling up........ hold on..... got to .. push back the feels,,,, one sec.... ok now swallow the sadness , and we are back.
Back to being a man.

Well I was feeling smug again but after that story I don't know.
Anyway I figured out a way to dump a ton of humidity into my room by simply adding a relay that acts ass a ac fan shut off bypass. I hooked it up to my day-time humidistat so any time the room is under 70% the fan kicks in blowing in sweet, sweet dampness from the soaking wet coil. Nothing like 6 bucks in parts you have kicking around solving a 500$ problem.

Back to dogs, my pup came back from his granmas this weekend , man I sure did miss him. Oh right and the wife came back too. JK love the wife


----------



## lokie (Apr 18, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Can someone post some memes of an assclone errr assclown?


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 19, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Luckily it's her back leg ....but when she swims she sticks it straight out like a rudder ,,quite amusing
> 
> She lost her leg because my nephew was playing fetch with her before a pheasant Hunt one morning. He was tossing a tennis ball and it bounced into the bed of the truck. Well she jumped up and got the ball, but when she went to leap out of the back,, there was a plastic shopping bag tied rite near the tail gate for empty cans.....her back leg somehow got caught and it literally stopped her mid flight and of course broke her leg.....took her to the vet ASAP and they set and castes her with no foreseeable issues...Long story short we took her back several times because her paw looked pretty swollen. They said it's normal ...In the end the cast was put on way to tight and her skin/paw literally melted off ((rotted)) .....there excuse was the guy was new .....So they amputated and the infection almost killed her as well ....The owners of the Vet said don't worry about the bill.....you could imagine my response GW....I remember the day I picked her up she literally shit and pissed all over there waiting room on the way out ....I just watched and said good girl ....She still hunts and can run like crazy ....


That really sucks to hear about the vets incompetence causing the eventual amputation. 
My poor dog dug under our fence and escaped late one night and was hit and run by somebody in the neighborhood. He lied in the gutter for a few hours in the pouring rain until my cop neighbor down the street found him while coming home from his shift.
I had to take the dog into an emergency vet at 3 a.m.. He was suffering from hypothermia and was in shock, but he pulled through. Unfortunately, the impact from the car had damaged the main nerve that ran down his front leg. The vet had me wait and see if the leg would repair itself. It didn't and because he was dragging it around it had to go.

I never stopped doing the things I always did with him like scouting out potential guerrilla sites in the off season. I don't think he could really comprehend the fact that he was a 3 legged dog. He got around pretty good but occasionally I'd have to help him over or around big obstacles in the woods.
The funniest things he would do is go and hike his leg up to pee on something and fall right over or start running and come to a stop only to fall over and skid to a stop.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 19, 2017)

lokie said:


> View attachment 3927330


Thanks @lokie that made my day, that tattoo is some sexy shit.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 19, 2017)

So me and my girl watched this movie last night and all I can say is wow.. she said, your riu friends would like this..lol and all I could think is this movie was made for TNT.. Enjoy


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 19, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> So me and my girl watched this movie last night and all I can say is wow.. she said, your riu friends would like this..lol and all I could think is this movie was made for TNT.. Enjoy


Thought the same thing when I saw it.


----------



## SouthCross (Apr 19, 2017)

Coffee-Coffee


----------



## SouthCross (Apr 19, 2017)

Coffee-Coffee


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 19, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> Coffee-Coffee


Pretty sure this is princess odanksta 2.


----------



## SouthCross (Apr 19, 2017)

Stop shaking a magic 8 ball. It's steering you wrong.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 19, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> Stop shaking a magic 8 ball. It's steering you wrong.


Well if you're not princess odanksta 2 you are some other annoying ass crusty cum sock. 

Fucketh thou.


----------



## SouthCross (Apr 19, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Well if you're not princess odanksta 2 you are some other annoying ass crusty cum sock.
> 
> Fucketh thou.



Good Morning to you too. *Sips coffee.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 19, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> Good Morning to you too. *Sips coffee.


*shits in your coffee.


----------



## SouthCross (Apr 19, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> *shits in your coffee.


Throws it at your momma. Lolololol 

Are we going to exchange childish remarks all morning? Lolololol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 19, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> Throws it at your momma. Lolololol
> 
> Are we going to exchange childish remarks all morning? Lolololol


No. But you're on "the list" now. 

Congrats. I'll be seeing you.


----------



## SouthCross (Apr 19, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> No. But you're on "the list" now.
> 
> Congrats. I'll be seeing you.



Door will be open. You're welcome any time. Ill have another magic 8 ball for you to shake. 

SC.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 19, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> Door will be open. You're welcome any time. Ill have another magic 8 ball for you to shake.
> 
> SC.


let's skip the bullshit. Post a garden pic. 

I could use a laugh.


----------



## SouthCross (Apr 19, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> let's skip the bullshit. Post a garden pic.
> 
> I could use a laugh.



Too late. Look for it. Btw, I have my for front door wide open. Any idea on the timeline of 'soon'.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 19, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> Too late. Look for it. Btw, I have my for front door wide open. Any idea on the timeline of 'soon'.


lol exactly what I thought bitch tits.


----------



## SouthCross (Apr 19, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> lol exactly what I thought bitch tits.


Lolololol. You sure do get triggered easy. Lolololol


----------



## SouthCross (Apr 19, 2017)

Magic 8 ball. Keep shaking it.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 19, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> Lolololol. You sure do get triggered easy. Lolololol


let's watch and see how TNT goes for you. I have a feeling you won't be around long. 


And you won't post a garden shot because you can't grow for shit.


----------



## SouthCross (Apr 19, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> let's watch and see how TNT goes for you. I have a feeling you won't be around long.
> 
> 
> And you won't post a garden shot because you can't grow for shit.



Ill make some popcorn for the event.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 19, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> Ill make some popcorn for the event.


Shut up 60hoemax. 

Still an angry ginger?


----------



## SouthCross (Apr 19, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Shut up 60hoemax.
> 
> Still an angry ginger?



Angry? Lolololol, not in this least. That's what separates you and I. You want to see my views banned. You'd like to approach my door carrying some list. 

There's that ideology popping up again. You guys are too easy to expose for the hatred.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 19, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Pretty sure this is princess odanksta 2.


Acts a lot like Tbonezarajack's style.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 19, 2017)

I can't figure out these socks, so I'll leave it for the experts and enjoy the ride..


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 19, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> That really sucks to hear about the vets incompetence causing the eventual amputation.
> My poor dog dug under our fence and escaped late one night and was hit and run by somebody in the neighborhood. He lied in the gutter for a few hours in the pouring rain until my cop neighbor down the street found him while coming home from his shift.
> I had to take the dog into an emergency vet at 3 a.m.. He was suffering from hypothermia and was in shock, but he pulled through. Unfortunately, the impact from the car had damaged the main nerve that ran down his front leg. The vet had me wait and see if the leg would repair itself. It didn't and because he was dragging it around it had to go.
> 
> ...


Lol yeah we gotta help our 3 legged pups out every now and then....I always get a kick out of Rose because she obviously can't scratch certain parts of her neck and head without that missing leg .....but it doesn't stop her from trying LOL...her little stub goes about 400 mph and then she comes and finds one of us to help her out with the itchy spot.......she does all sorts of tricks ....like a shit load ...way to smart for her own good ....my favorite of course is to catch her off guard and point my finger like a gun and say BANG!! she'll drop and play dead , no matter what she's doing LOL...but I honestly couldn't imagine her with 4 legs now. I take her places and people are always so surprised and wana see and pet the 3 legged dog((weird))....she's my pup and I wouldn't trade her for a nice brand new shiny one with 4 legs.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 19, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I can't figure out these socks, so I'll leave it for the experts and enjoy the ride..


Hi jerry....


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 19, 2017)

So whatever happened to those garden pics?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 19, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I can't figure out these socks, so I'll leave it for the experts and enjoy the ride..


No shit. 
I've got three people on my ignore list -- and they may all be the same dipshit, reincarnated.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 19, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Hi jerry....


Sup Inda..


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 19, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Sup Inda..


Just so you know I don't have anything against Canada or Canadians ....not sure if I pinched your testicles wrong yesterday or not speaking about the Canadian Riu members calling me an assclown....if I did I apologize and will buy you a cheap hooker as an apology gift....and just so you know I named my cat after a Canadian ...he's actually a member here and disappeared after he popped in and said he was married ....I don't wana mention any names because that's not my style ......





My cats name is @StonedFarmer ,,sorry I couldn't Telly you the members name jerry ...I hope you believe me.---Inda


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 19, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Just so you know I don't have anything against Canada or Canadians ....not sure if I pinched your testicles wrong yesterday or not speaking about the Canadian Riu members calling me an assclown....if I did I apologize and will buy you a cheap hooker as an apology gift....and just so you know I named my cat after a Canadian ...he's actually a member here and disappeared after he popped in and said he was married ....I don't wana mention any names because that's not my style ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's some really great people from Canada. I always have a blast when I go there.
I'd wanna move there, if it was warmer and had more lenient firearm legislation.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 19, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Just so you know I don't have anything against Canada or Canadians ....not sure if I pinched your testicles wrong yesterday or not speaking about the Canadian Riu members calling me an assclown....if I did I apologize and will buy you a cheap hooker as an apology gift....and just so you know I named my cat after a Canadian ...he's actually a member here and disappeared after he popped in and said he was married ....I don't wana mention any names because that's not my style ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All good bro, I don't have sensitive testicles so I'm not easily offended if ever.. I love our neighbors to the north and their spokesperson @StonedFarmer.. he got married? I know he was turtled cuz of a bathroom mishap.. so you have a 3 legged watch dog and a cat named stoned farmer.. interesting..lol

Don't be an assclown, make sure you send that hooker


----------



## lokie (Apr 19, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I can't figure out these socks, so I'll leave it for the experts and enjoy the ride..


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 19, 2017)

@Indacouch lol at the dog lifting its leg to pee and falling over. Had a dog injure its leg and couldn't walk on it do the same thing. Every day until it could use the leg. Lift and fall over.


----------



## lokie (Apr 19, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Just so you know I don't have anything against Canada or Canadians ....not sure if I pinched your testicles wrong yesterday or not speaking about the Canadian Riu members calling me an assclown....if I did I apologize and will buy you a cheap hooker as an apology gift....and just so you know I named my cat after a Canadian ...he's actually a member here and disappeared after he popped in and said he was married ....I don't wana mention any names because that's not my style ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have met many Canadians, most of which are cool. The only ones I have met that are not worth their salt are French Canadians,

If any members reading this are French Canadians and cool we're all good.

Sure I have not met all French Canadians so I figure there are some that are good folks.
But the ones that may be offended by this post are probably the ones I'm referring too.


----------



## HydoDan (Apr 19, 2017)

Years ago, a guy on neighboring property shotgunned my Golden Retriever, x-ray showed 14 #6 shot throughout his
rear.. one broke a bone in his leg.. Same thing, he fell over the first time he peed.. looked at me laughing, squatted like a girl dog.. never fell over again that I saw.. smart dog?


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 19, 2017)

lokie said:


> I have met many Canadians, most of which are cool. The only ones I have met that are not worth their salt are French Canadians,
> 
> If any members reading this are French Canadians and cool we're all good.
> 
> ...


I've got a few Quebecois and Acadian internet friends and have spent time in Montreal. I thought they were rude until it came out that I was American and then they could suddenly speak perfect English and dropped the attitude. The Acadians are harder to handle, but their pretty cool with Americans, their beef is not with us, but they can't stand the Anglo-Canadians for the things that were done to them in the past. I can't blame them really.


----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 19, 2017)

HydoDan said:


> Years ago, a guy on neighboring property shotgunned my Golden Retriever


So, after you were finished torturing him to death (your neighbor), did you take the time to bury the body or did you simply toss him in the gutter/lake/dumpster/etc.?


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 19, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> So, after you were finished torturing him to death (your neighbor), did you take the time to bury the body or did you simply toss him in the gutter/lake/dumpster/etc.?


I'm an advocate of the 3-S treatment of humans in extreme circumstances such as a this.


----------



## SouthCross (Apr 19, 2017)

Jar burb time. Mmmm, I do love the smell of fresh bubblegum.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 19, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> Jar burb time. Mmmm, I do love the smell of fresh bubblegum.


Pics..


----------



## SouthCross (Apr 19, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Pics..



Sorry, my man. Nope. It's glass jars of weed. Enough for a state jail felony. Use your imagination.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 19, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> Sorry, my man. Nope. It's glass jars of weed. Enough for a state jail felony. Use your imagination.


----------



## SouthCross (Apr 19, 2017)

Right!? Lolololol


----------



## SouthCross (Apr 19, 2017)

What's fucked up. I cracked my bong. Has a chip by the thing the bowl gos into. 

This basturd cost me big. Made in Austin. 

It's a Greek tragedy.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 19, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> Sorry, my man. Nope. It's glass jars of weed. Enough for a state jail felony. Use your imagination.


I imagined you would say that..


----------



## SouthCross (Apr 19, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I imagined you would say that..


That's it! You doing it. 

Imagination.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 19, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> Angry? Lolololol, not in this least. That's what separates you and I. You want to see my views banned. You'd like to approach my door carrying some list.
> 
> There's that ideology popping up again. You guys are too easy to expose for the hatred.


Not sure wtf you're even babbling about. 

So that's a "NO" on the garden shot huh?

Figured.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 19, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> Jar burb time. Mmmm, I do love the smell of fresh bubblegum.


LOL!!!!!

Sure dude. We all know you can't grow anything but more herpes.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 19, 2017)

Another shitliner sock, there's a few currently floating about. They're hard to kill...


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 19, 2017)

Any of you guys reuse/build soil ?

I wana try building my own soil with the dump truck loads of used ffof I have at the ranch ....I bought several DTE products but I have no fucking clue how much soil this is and how much of each powder to add.

If any of you guys have any tips((not penis)) actual tips PM me

-Inda


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 19, 2017)

So posting a pic of a jar of weed is worthy of Leo's time Hugh ...


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 19, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Not sure wtf you're even babbling about.
> 
> So that's a "NO" on the garden shot huh?
> 
> Figured.


Garden. Lol.. I can't even get a jar pick..


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 19, 2017)

Still going, but today i trimmed a little, dropped off Rex to have his teeth cleaned, pick him up in about an hour. Trimmed even more a little later(aboutapound) Picked up the redone shit from the upholsterer, replaced the right/passenger side exhaust manifold(it was cracked) in my truck, and am doing some electrical on the boat but taking a break.

I should have the official Trollitup fishing vessel done in a few days now. More like monday because I'm gonna get fucking trashed at this upcoming RIU bbq


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 19, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Any of you guys reuse/build soil ?
> 
> I wana try building my own soil with the dump truck loads of used ffof I have at the ranch ....I bought several DTE products but I have no fucking clue how much soil this is and how much of each powder to add.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a @doublejj type question. That man is the king of soil...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 19, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Sounds like a @doublejj type question. That man is the king of soil...


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 19, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Sounds like a @doublejj type question. That man is the king of soil...


K TY


----------



## HydoDan (Apr 19, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> So, after you were finished torturing him to death (your neighbor), did you take the time to bury the body or did you simply toss him in the gutter/lake/dumpster/etc.?


Didn't find out till years later who the fuckhead was.. an old fuck who was already dead.. Karma won, I guess...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 19, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Any of you guys reuse/build soil ?
> 
> I wana try building my own soil with the dump truck loads of used ffof I have at the ranch ....I bought several DTE products but I have no fucking clue how much soil this is and how much of each powder to add.
> 
> ...


I'll pm you later bro. And if I don't pm you tonight, I will definitely pm you in the morning(sober lol) I've re-used organic soil since forever.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2017)

well, the lumps on the dog aren't cancer. so that's good.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 19, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'll pm you later bro. And if I don't pm you tonight, I will definitely pm you in the morning(sober lol) I've re-used organic soil since forever.


Cool TY


----------



## ovo (Apr 19, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> well, the lumps on the dog aren't cancer. so that's good.


those are dog balls, sir.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 19, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> well, the lumps on the dog aren't cancer. so that's good.


Oh bro!
One of my dogs has a lump and i just found out it's benign also 
Fuckin Bear. A big ass lump on his neck. Another 5 hundred next month fixing that duder up. Def having it removed. Rex is fucking pissed he got put under today. Oh well. Gonna help him live longer hopefully. him and his sister were born on 4/20/11. That's old for French mastiff. Their mom just passed away at 6.5 yrs. fucking bullshit


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 19, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> K TY


and maybe @RM3 or @Dr. Who ? , i think one of them re-uses soil

god bless those 3 legged dogs, they all seem to "say" "Look Dad, at how well I can do!!" instead of "Oh woe is me"


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 19, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Still going, but today i trimmed a little, dropped off Rex to have his teeth cleaned, pick him up in about an hour. Trimmed even more a little later(aboutapound) Picked up the redone shit from the upholsterer, replaced the right/passenger side exhaust manifold(it was cracked) in my truck, and am doing some electrical on the boat but taking a break.
> 
> I should have the official Trollitup fishing vessel done in a few days now. More like monday because I'm gonna get fucking trashed at this upcoming RIU bbq


What a fucking name. TROLLITUP. Duh! Took me this long to come up with it. I'm lame


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 19, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> What a fucking name. TROLLITUP. Duh! Took me this long to come up with it. I'm lame


Perfect on so many levels.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh bro!
> One of my dogs has a lump and i just found out it's benign also
> Fuckin Bear. A big ass lump on his neck. Another 5 hundred next month fixing that duder up. Def having it removed. Rex is fucking pissed he got put under today. Oh well. Gonna help him live longer hopefully. him and his sister were born on 4/20/11. That's old for French mastiff. Their mom just passed away at 6.5 yrs. fucking bullshit


mastiff/dane mix here. 6.5 years old and still pretty good. hoping to get 10 years out of the boy. hoping.


----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 19, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> mastiff/dane mix here. 6.5 years old and still pretty good. hoping to get 10 years out of the boy. hoping.


Great to hear.

Yeah, our beagle is around 14 and going strong. He's had strokes, he pisses himself now and then, he's 95% blind (his eyes can be a creep-out if you aren't used to seeing them), takes five minutes to come up the stairs, etc.etc. but the bastard has a zest for life and still plays/freaks out, tries to hump things, and bays at the moon!


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 19, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Perfect on so many levels.


Isn't it though? So obvious yet it took me this long to figure it out 

Hey bro, so I'm pretty sure that I'm gonna pay for a guide up on that big lake by you first to help me know what I'm doing with them macs. Then take the boat up there. I've never trolled there and it's fuckin big. Whatcha think? Wanna do it? So much easier than hauling the boat up there for a recon mission. 
You down?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 19, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh bro!
> One of my dogs has a lump and i just found out it's benign also
> Fuckin Bear. A big ass lump on his neck. Another 5 hundred next month fixing that duder up. Def having it removed. Rex is fucking pissed he got put under today. Oh well. Gonna help him live longer hopefully. him and his sister were born on 4/20/11. That's old for French mastiff. Their mom just passed away at 6.5 yrs. fucking bullshit


We only got to have 7 years with him before we lost our first Boerboel.

btw, FUCK CANCER!!!!!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 19, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Our first Boerboel only lasted 7 years before we lost him.
> 
> btw, FUCK CANCER!!!!!!


I know bro! And I'm so sorry for your loss. Sucks so bad bro!
I totally remember your dog passing not long ago. 
It's why I'm trying anything. Teeth cleaned today. Hopefully that type of shit will give me some more time with my best buddy.

His sister eats a milk bone every morning, he used to also. Now he don't give a shit about the bone. His sister has beautiful teeth, his were nasty until today.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 19, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We only got to have 7 years with him before we lost our first Boerboel.
> 
> btw, FUCK CANCER!!!!!!


Gigi, the mother of my two, got put down from that shit. Her whole right side was fucked with cancer. So fucked up. She couldn't even walk but was still so alive.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 19, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I know bro! And I'm so sorry for your loss. Sucks so bad bro!
> I totally remember your dog passing not long ago.
> It's why I'm trying anything. Teeth cleaned today. Hopefully that type of shit will give me some more time with my best buddy.
> 
> His sister eats a milk bone every morning, he used to also. Now he don't give a shit about the bone. His sister has beautiful teeth, his were nasty until today.


Seriously appreciate the comment - I didn't figure it out until we had the new puppy for a couple of weeks but the new boy was born the same day my big buddy passed.
That's gotta be some kind of sign.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 19, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Seriously appreciate the comment - I didn't figure it out until we had the new puppy for a couple of weeks but the new boy was born the same day my big buddy passed.
> That's gotta be some kind of sign.


I had just lost my boy Louie, a ridgeback, and my EX just had a bunch of Bordeaux pups. I took the last two out of a 14 pup litter. The two unwanted ones. 
Had i fucking known that French mastiffs didn't last long, ah never mind


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 19, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> mastiff/dane mix here. 6.5 years old and still pretty good. hoping to get 10 years out of the boy. hoping.


I thought it was a Clydesdale/Palomino mix?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 19, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> I thought it was a Clydesdale/Palomino mix?


*UNFRIENDED BANNED AND THREAD CLOSED*


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 19, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Isn't it though? So obvious yet it took me this long to figure it out
> 
> Hey bro, so I'm pretty sure that I'm gonna pay for a guide up on that big lake by you first to help me know what I'm doing with them macs. Then take the boat up there. I've never trolled there and it's fuckin big. Whatcha think? Wanna do it? So much easier than hauling the boat up there for a recon mission.
> You down?


I am 110% down. If you wanna crash with me I have a room for you no bullshit. Let's do this!


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 19, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I am 110% down. If you wanna crash with me I have a room for you no bullshit. Let's do this!


I'm stressing on leaving for the upcoming memorial weekend bro. I'm gonna have to come home half way into the teip to take care of shit. Its bullshit. But i ain't kidding bout the guide trip up there this summer. Def gonna take you up on the bed bro.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 19, 2017)

Only on Riu ...lol...Good night guys/gals hope you all have a good evening and morning as well ......I'm a cigarette and a doobie away from bed ........ @cannabineer almost time for another sit down beer chat buddy ...








PENIS !!!!!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 20, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Any of you guys reuse/build soil ?
> 
> I wana try building my own soil with the dump truck loads of used ffof I have at the ranch ....I bought several DTE products but I have no fucking clue how much soil this is and how much of each powder to add.
> 
> ...


I grow organic, I've always grown our vegetables organic. I did however went no till on my vegetable garden.

What amaendme ts you working with?


----------



## Captain Keg (Apr 20, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We only got to have 7 years with him before we lost our first Boerboel.
> 
> btw, FUCK CANCER!!!!!!


Ahh man! It's thought loosing a pet, I know it's only a dog & all but they're like a member of the family. 
I think of my dogs higher than one of my own brothers. 
I've two German shepherds myself, now that the Mrs is expecting our first she suggested they sleep outside....I was ready for a divorce there & then! 

A neighbor poisoned their dad, Jäger four years ago this year, I served nine months & lost my rifles over it. 
Literally broke my fucking heart watching jäger die in pain.


----------



## justugh (Apr 20, 2017)

broke ground on my shop 

no more jerry rigging ....no more half ass fixes ..........i am spending 100k on it land building gear a shop just to grow weed and run my crazy ass soil and feed experiments to share out to everyone to up the weed game 

by the time i die i want to see weed in the 50% range ........i am sick and tried of all these shitty ass growers wrecking the biz it is time to step up or get out 
really i am seeing 25 30 gallon pots with plants 3 4 feet high and this guy just dumping money in feeds and sprays for the plants....if my plants looked like that i kill them off or grind just for oil for editable 

wahooooooooo 5 million dollars in the next 13 years is the goal then i will pass on every thing i know to ppl 
now to bed as i have to wake up at 8 am


----------



## Bareback (Apr 20, 2017)

Happy 420 everyone, smoke'em if you got' em


----------



## Dr. Who (Apr 20, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> and maybe @RM3 or @Dr. Who ? , i think one of them re-uses soil


Yes I do
@Indacouch 
Drop a line if you like


----------



## 420God (Apr 20, 2017)

Brother in law came over yesterday with a couple new toys. Spent the night drinking and riding, had a great time.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 20, 2017)

420God said:


> Brother in law came over yesterday with a couple new toys. Spent the night drinking and riding, had a great time.
> 
> View attachment 3927999


Beer and ATVs...You can't have much more fun with your pants on.


----------



## HydoDan (Apr 20, 2017)

Got up early to order a 135 watt Quantum board kit from HLG... Now I have to wait 3-4 weeks to get it..
Kind of a bummer.. but it is what it is.. More LST, gonna flip on Sun.. growing a couple inches a day..
Love my LEDs.. 
My last best friend Jackson passed a year and a half ago.. This was the third
time I had to say goodbye.. Each passed at 12 years 3 months.. Not sure I can do it again..
But I miss not having a companion..


----------



## april (Apr 20, 2017)

So my daughter stayed up all night..tackled the dog and stole her morning treat( ya she ate it) and pissed all over me right after we had a bath...I just patted myself dry and said fuck it..


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 20, 2017)

GARY!!!.........GARYY!!!


Has anyone seen Gary

I need to pick his brain before he's to inebriated to help ....and it's 420

I don't have much time I'm sure.


Il go check the tits,ass,and BBQ thread.


----------



## Dr. Who (Apr 20, 2017)

What did I accomplish today?

Gave deep and continuing butt hurt to an Eagle 20 user! Made my 420!


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 20, 2017)

Dr. Who said:


> What did I accomplish today?
> 
> Gave deep and continuing butt hurt to an Eagle 20 user! Made my 420!


Don't know what an Eagle 20 is but I did like the continual butt hurt..


----------



## v.s one (Apr 20, 2017)

Found my new flavor. This shit is delicious. The nearest LQ to the job site sells single beers so I drink 1 when it is my turn to car pool. While the fellas get lit.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 20, 2017)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3928260 Found my new flavor. This shit is delicious. The nearest LQ to the job site sells single beers so I drink 1 when it is my turn to car pool. While the fellas get lit.


that is some super delicious beer.. by far my favorite porter


----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 20, 2017)

After _years_ of loyal service (and belching black smoke, taking off on it's own, etc.), *this* just happened to my beloved Briggs & Stratton:





Ah well. I inadvertently clipped a snake or two, so at least the terriers had a ball. Kind of gross seeing them playing with/eating the bits, though.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 20, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> After _years_ of loyal service (and belching black smoke, taking off on it's own, etc.), *this* just happened to my beloved Briggs & Stratton:
> 
> View attachment 3928272
> 
> ...


Did you fall or damn near knock yourself out when it broke Lou ?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 20, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> After _years_ of loyal service (and belching black smoke, taking off on it's own, etc.), *this* just happened to my beloved Briggs & Stratton:
> 
> View attachment 3928272
> 
> ...


You can replace that with one from just about any brand, they are pretty much universal. Or you can buy a replacement but the new ones don't last as long as the old ones.


----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 20, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Did you fall or damn near knock yourself out when it broke Lou ?


Nah, it just snapped and I stood there thinking "welp, this sucks." I did shove it about 25 feet sending it banging into the garden wall, though. 
My back yard now has a thick mohawk down the center. 

Sure, I could pop over to a local place and grab a sparkling new mower in 20 minutes flat, but that's not how I operate. I found a few YouTube videos so I'm gonna have a go at it myself. (I've got everything I need, sans the cord itself and a specific wrench for the bullshit plastic housing....was gonna just rip the fucker off, but then it'd look even uglier and the moisture might seep in easier.)


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 20, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> You can replace that with one from just about any brand, they are pretty much universal. Or you can buy a replacement but the new ones don't last as long as the old ones.


What BW said. Just make a new one out of good quality rope, it will last much much longer than a store bought replacement


----------



## v.s one (Apr 20, 2017)

srh88 said:


> that is some super delicious beer.. by far my favorite porter


I tried one called oil man awhile back that was killer.


----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 20, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> What BW said. Just make a new one out of good quality rope, it will last much much longer than a store bought replacement


Yeah, an older guy that lives down the block (we imbibe/smoke now and again) mentioned using military paracord. Said that he's used it many times with great results, the same stuff that he used to "jump out of helicopters with years ago".

I'm going to Harbor Freight on Saturday. Supposed to grab a 'few things', but I might just bring along a fun money card and go a little nuts.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 20, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Nah, it just snapped and I stood there thinking "welp, this sucks." I did shove it about 25 feet sending it banging into the garden wall, though.
> My back yard now has a thick mohawk down the center.
> 
> Sure, I could pop over to a local place and grab a sparkling new mower in 20 minutes flat, but that's not how I operate. I found a few YouTube videos so I'm gonna have a go at it myself. (I've got everything I need, sans the cord itself and a specific wrench for the bullshit plastic housing....was gonna just rip the fucker off, but then it'd look even uglier and the moisture might seep in easier.)


Lol.

Have fun. You now get to experience winding the coil and it taking the rope back in and right when you think its almost over, BAM!, it unwinds in a millisecon and the coil flies out.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 20, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Yeah, an older guy that lives down the block (we imbibe/smoke now and again) mentioned using military paracord. Said that he's used it many times with great results, the same stuff that he used to "jump out of helicopters with years ago".
> 
> I'm going to Harbor Freight on Saturday. Supposed to grab a 'few things', but I might just bring along a fun money card and go a little nuts.


Paracord works great. I always got a 1000 foot roll laying around. Its good stuff.


----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 20, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Lol.
> 
> Have fun. You now get to experience winding the coil and it taking the rope back in and right when you think its almost over, BAM!, it unwinds in a millisecon and the coil flies out.


Nope.


----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 20, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Paracord works great. I always got a 1000 foot roll laying around. Its good stuff.


I've got some Vietnam-era fine wire spools, surplus stuff. It's green and was/is apparently used for ordinances. (?)
Strong as hell.

I'll be getting this, or similar.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 20, 2017)

Go easy when you start. As soon as the housing is off, before you screw with starter; stab a screwdriver into coil/casing to prevent it unwinding


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 20, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> I've got some Vietnam-era fine wire spools, surplus stuff. It's green and was/is apparently used for ordinances. (?)
> Strong as hell.
> 
> I'll be getting this, or similar.
> ...


Be careful when you order. Ask the seller for a mil spec number if they are claiming it to be true 550 cord. There is a lot of lower quality knock off stuff. The knock off stuff will be around 250 pound test as the real stuff if 550 pound test.

I reckon the 250 pound stuff would work. I don't think it takes that much energy to start one.


----------



## Los Reefersaurus (Apr 20, 2017)

Fancy ropes, now we are in my wheel house. I have a bunch of traction kite string for all sorts of mis reasons , its like 1/8 diameter and it is good to well over 500 lbs, made of dyneema. I put that shit on everything.

Side note anyone else got a cloud forming in their room? Seems really cloudy in here


----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 20, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Be careful when you order. Ask the seller for a mil spec number if they are claiming it to be true 550 cord. There is a lot of lower quality knock off stuff. The knock off stuff will be around 250 pound test as the real stuff if 550 pound test.
> 
> I reckon the 250 pound stuff would work. I don't think it takes that much energy to start one.


Not ordering online, dude; I'm hitting Harbor Freight. If they don't have the exact diameter I'm wanting then I'll simply travel on. (There are dozens of places that sell these sorts of things in this shitbag 'city'....farm supply warehouses, hardware, military surplus, chain places, flea markets.)

Getting a new ratchet set, some tarps, new LED flashlights, etc....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 20, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Go easy when you start. As soon as the housing is off, before you screw with starter; stab a screwdriver into coil/casing to prevent it unwinding


Awww, you take the fun outta this Malt - most all of us old guys have fought with that fkn coil spring for what seems like 3 or 4 beers worth of a frustrating lifetime.
I'm pretty sure it's some sort of demented rite of passage.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 20, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Lol.
> 
> Have fun. You now get to experience winding the coil and it taking the rope back in and right when you think its almost over, BAM!, it unwinds in a millisecon and the coil flies out.


I usually just take the entire housing off an old one and replace it. I have a bunch of them from when there was a temporary dump just down the road. It was open 3 days a week and the county would haul everything off to the actual landfill on the other side of town.

People were always throwing lawnmowers away and 9 times out of 10 I could get them running with minimal effort. I've never bought a lawnmower, but I've given several running ones away.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 20, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> I usually just take the entire housing off an old one and replace it. I have a bunch of them from when there was a temporary dump just down the road. It was open 3 days a week and the county would haul everything off to the actual landfill on the other side of town.
> 
> People were always throwing lawnmowers away and 9 times out of 10 I could get them running with minimal effort. I've never bought a lawnmower, but I've given several running ones away.


Lol. 

I do the same thing. I stop all the time and get used mowers, weed eaters, etc and fix them.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 20, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> I usually just take the entire housing off an old one and replace it. I have a bunch of them from when there was a temporary dump just down the road. It was open 3 days a week and the county would haul everything off to the actual landfill on the other side of town.
> 
> People were always throwing lawnmowers away and 9 times out of 10 I could get them running with minimal effort. I've never bought a lawnmower, but I've given several running ones away.





whitebb2727 said:


> Lol.
> 
> I do the same thing. I stop all the time and get used mowers, weed eaters, etc and fix them.


It's amazing what people will throw away. I think lazy people do just so they can hire a lawn service. Ohh well one man's thrash is another man's free lawn mower.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 20, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Nah, it just snapped and I stood there thinking "welp, this sucks." I did shove it about 25 feet sending it banging into the garden wall, though.
> My back yard now has a thick mohawk down the center.
> 
> Sure, I could pop over to a local place and grab a sparkling new mower in 20 minutes flat, but that's not how I operate. I found a few YouTube videos so I'm gonna have a go at it myself. (I've got everything I need, sans the cord itself and a specific wrench for the bullshit plastic housing....was gonna just rip the fucker off, but then it'd look even uglier and the moisture might seep in easier.)


Lou you'll never believe this ....I finished mixing my soil today and when I returned home ,,,I decided to mow my back yard ......my Carb literally fell off the side of the motor .......I immediately thought ,,,where did I hear about another mower mishap today (((LOU))) ya jinxed me .....the intake on my 4.5 Briggs is a plastic tube ....it cracked in half and was literally dangling by the linkage .....WELP!! that sucks ..lol 

I also have a partially mowed yard now ......il post pics tomorrow for everyone's amusement ...


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 20, 2017)

I just remembered gc's headshop 420 sale, so I headed over there and bought some cool pieces for 30% off. The forum sux but their glass is nice...


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 20, 2017)

I managed to kick ass in politics today, without knowing anything about politics. I worked, i drank two beers and I ate chicken strips and potato wedges from walmart (shout out to @Drowning-Man ) I got called a bitch a million times today. I also realized that only 7 people in the world have more likes then I do on r.i.u. I thought that was kinda interesting. Now, I'm sitting here taking a weird smelly shit, it's sticky/dry and I'm constipated. It's like a wall of shit has sprung a leak and greasy turds are sliding threw.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 20, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I managed to kick ass in politics today, without knowing anything about politics. I worked, i drank two beers and I ate chicken strips and potato wedges from walmart (shout out to @Drowning-Man ) I got called a bitch a million times today. I also realized that only 7 people in the world have more likes then I do on r.i.u. I thought that was kinda interesting. Now, I'm sitting here taking a weird smelly shit, it's sticky/dry and I'm constipated. It's like a wall of shit has sprung a leak and greasy turds are sliding threw.


Walmart fast food will make anyone's asshole greasy in a matter of hours ....am/pm hot dogs and burgers are a close second ....I'm taking a shit now as well .....wana race ??


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 20, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Walmart fast food will make anyone's asshole greasy in a matter of hours ....am/pm hot dogs and burgers are a close second ....I'm taking a shit now as well .....wana race ??


I finished already, I'm eating ceviche now. Hella bomb with tostadas


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 20, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I finished already, I'm eating ceviche now. Hella bomb with tostadas


I only offered because things were going smooth ....but I had a shy one turn around and head back north on me .......glad were not racing now ....I've been red faced and close to a hernia for a single rabbit turd ......looks like il need some walmart chicken or am/pm tomorrow ....maybe next time (((GRUNTS)))


----------



## Los Reefersaurus (Apr 20, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Not ordering online, dude; I'm hitting Harbor Freight. If they don't have the exact diameter I'm wanting then I'll simply travel on. (There are dozens of places that sell these sorts of things in this shitbag 'city'....farm supply warehouses, hardware, military surplus, chain places, flea markets.)
> 
> Getting a new ratchet set, some tarps, new LED flashlights, etc....



http://www.cliplight.com/automotive/lighting/hemi-series/hemimini-2/
You're welcome , greatest led flashlight that doesn't attach to your forehead ever


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 20, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I only offered because things were going smooth ....but I had a shy one turn around and head back north on me .......glad were not racing now ....I've been red faced and close to a hernia for a single rabbit turd ......looks like il need some walmart chicken or am/pm tomorrow ....maybe next time (((GRUNTS)))


Oh you guys lmfao


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 21, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Awww, you take the fun outta this Malt - most all of us old guys have fought with that fkn coil spring for what seems like 3 or 4 beers worth of a frustrating lifetime.
> I'm pretty sure it's some sort of demented rite of passage.


6am, nice cool weather, psyched up, truck packed up, 20 miles from home, multiple trips back in the woods with gear, new chain, ready to cut, 1st pull, ... well you know how this ends ...

this is a good reliable place for cord and camo net/cloth. cust service is great
https://vtarmynavy.com/paracord/


----------



## Bareback (Apr 21, 2017)

I use Paracord as well, started using it for pull cord about 4 years ago bc it was what I had it the truck now it's all I use . One tip is I like to use hemostats to hold the plastic thing after I wind the spring while I'm trying the string


----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 21, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> .......I immediately thought ,,,where did I hear about another mower mishap today (((LOU))) ya jinxed me .....


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 21, 2017)

Bareback said:


> It's amazing what people will throw away. I think lazy people do just so they can hire a lawn service. Ohh well one man's thrash is another man's free lawn mower.


I scored a mint '71 Ariens 6hp snowblower, an early 90s John deere riding mower with bagger setup, 2 other used slow blowers, a gas powered scooter, a pressure washer and 5 push mowers for $50. The ariens and John deere were both stored inside. Nothing ran, the guy was the type who didn't maintain his equipment, if it didn't start when he needed it, he bought a new one. A little carb cleaner, clean the plugs, some fresh gas and some Seafoam and they all started and ran mint. I gave a couple push mowers to friends, cleaned up the ariens and John deere to keep, everything else is going to parts/ projects. I want to build an adult sized go kart with one of the snowblowers..lol... cause I need another way to injure myself.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 21, 2017)

I finished my brick work on my window well yesterday, then started diging out for a small retaining wall I'm going to build with the old cinder blocks I took out. 2 blocks high, about 6-8ft long. Nothing fancy, just stacked and filled with dirt. I'm going to sink fence posts through a few blocks to add support and so I can build a small railing, they'll be a 2-3ft drop I don't want any drunks to be able to stumble off of. Should square up and level my back yard. 

I'm so fucking sore, didn't do shit up until 3 weeks ago, then balls to the wall doing landscaping/ masonry. I haven't been able to stand straight for a week now, my back hates me.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 21, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I finished my brick work on my window well yesterday, then started diging out for a small retaining wall I'm going to build with the old cinder blocks I took out. 2 blocks high, about 6-8ft long. Nothing fancy, just stacked and filled with dirt. I'm going to sink fence posts through a few blocks to add support and so I can build a small railing, they'll be a 2-3ft drop I don't want any drunks to be able to stumble off of. Should square up and level my back yard.
> 
> I'm so fucking sore, didn't do shit up until 3 weeks ago, then balls to the wall doing landscaping/ masonry. I haven't been able to stand straight for a week now, my back hates me.


I feel ya on the sore back. Spring has sprung and I'm balls out trying to keep up. If it wasn't for Easter I wouldn't of had a day off in a while except when the grand baby visited. 

Also I've always wanted to build an go-kart from a riding mower kinda like the mower racers but lower.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 21, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I feel ya on the sore back. Spring has sprung and I'm balls out trying to keep up. If it wasn't for Easter I wouldn't of had a day off in a while except when the grand baby visited.
> 
> Also I've always wanted to build an go-kart from a riding mower kinda like the mower racers but lower.


I'm going the other way, lifting that JD rider have. I'm going to cut out the suspension, weld some 2x2 sq on it and weld it back in. Then I just need to extend the steering shaft and drive pulley. I have some old studded 15" snow tires I'm gonna weld the JD rims into the center of some car rims and mount them up. Keeping the small front tires, so it looks like a tractor. I've been using it past its limits already, (barely) pulling my 79 ford PU around the yard, wheeling it in the woods and it does impressive wheelies and burnouts for a riding mower...The lift and bigger tires should give me some more pulling advantage, and make it more fun in the woods, it gets stuck now... lol.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 21, 2017)

Trying to fix the mower so I can finish my grass .


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 21, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3928666
> Trying to fix the mower so I can finish my grass .


LOL Just give up and smoke it


----------



## Bareback (Apr 21, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I'm going the other way, lifting that JD rider have. I'm going to cut out the suspension, weld some 2x2 sq on it and weld it back in. Then I just need to extend the steering shaft and drive pulley. I have some old studded 15" snow tires I'm gonna weld the JD rims into the center of some car rims and mount them up. Keeping the small front tires, so it looks like a tractor. I've been using it past its limits already, (barely) pulling my 79 ford PU around the yard, wheeling it in the woods and it does impressive wheelies and burnouts for a riding mower...The lift and bigger tires should give me some more pulling advantage, and make it more fun in the woods, it gets stuck now... lol.


That sounds cool. Can you post a pic of the burnouts?


----------



## srh88 (Apr 21, 2017)

Worked all day.. finished another chimney.. I helped someone on this one. Now I'm off to eat ribs, shoot clay birds and throw some horseshoes


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 21, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Now I'm off to eat ribs, shoot clay birds and throw some horseshoes


Just don't mix up the order of your "to do" list.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 21, 2017)

Went to sts9 last night brought the choker chick from the bar, great show got a sloppy bj in the foundation room.. Work was quite rough but I managed, went over her place for an hour to finish what we had started this morning. Injected Wendy's into my dick and I'm waiting on the waitress to come over and clean my fucked up room and pay her in anal of course 

I'm just debating if I shower between girls


----------



## Bareback (Apr 21, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Worked all day.. finished another chimney.. I helped someone on this one. View attachment 3928793Now I'm off to eat ribs, shoot clay birds and throw some horseshoes


Damn that's a great looking chimney.
I'm really impressed with your work keep it up bro.


----------



## SouthCross (Apr 21, 2017)

The absolute best part about growing weed is sharing it. You're use to the smoke. You can't really tell how the crop went. "It's ok"

Then you give about two grams to friends. It's not even cured yet. 7 days in dry. I smoke it and can't tell a shit about it. I wanted to test my crop...

They rolled two blunts. Now folks can't walk straight. Swaying to the rhythm of music off the car radio. Blood red eyes and happy.


Fuck, I love growing weed.


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 21, 2017)

Just cut two ladies down..( weed) And again my woman is hating the smell.. Smells like fresh dog shit.( sour diesel x endless sky) 
So while she's at work tonight, I'll be trimming it up all alone. Sigh!! ..


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 21, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Worked all day.. finished another chimney.. I helped someone on this one. View attachment 3928793Now I'm off to eat ribs, shoot clay birds and throw some horseshoes


Nice job, you sound about as hillbilly as I do!! Are horseshoe tournament starts Wednesday after memorial day and through the summer.. Can't wait to kick some ass!!


----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 21, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3928666
> Trying to fix the mower so I can finish my grass .




Pubic mound in the back yard:


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 21, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> The absolute best part about growing weed is sharing it. You're use to the smoke. You can't really tell how the crop went. "It's ok"
> 
> Then you give about two grams to friends. It's not even cured yet. 7 days in dry. I smoke it and can't tell a shit about it. I wanted to test my crop...
> 
> ...


LOL!

You are a walking abortion.


----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 21, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> LOL!
> 
> You are a walking abortion.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 21, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Worked all day.. finished another chimney.. I helped someone on this one. View attachment 3928793Now I'm off to eat ribs, shoot clay birds and throw some horseshoes


That is beautiful. What brand of mower is built into it?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 21, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> The absolute best part about growing weed is sharing it. You're use to the smoke. You can't really tell how the crop went. "It's ok"
> 
> Then you give about two grams to friends. It's not even cured yet. 7 days in dry. I smoke it and can't tell a shit about it. I wanted to test my crop...
> 
> ...


You're the swimming pool, on an August day. And you're the perfect thing to say.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 21, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> That is beautiful. What brand of mower is built into it?


No mower in that one lol.. amazingly


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 21, 2017)

srh88 said:


> No mower in that one lol.. amazingly


Just the seven up bottles?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 21, 2017)

Drew this while I was at work.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 21, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3928873
> Drew this while I was at work.


That's fucking awesome


Bob Zmuda said:


> Just the seven up bottles?


Nah this had nothing weird in it.. what a let down


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 21, 2017)

Indas story time..8===D

So me and my five year old were out in the yard doing many important things. When all of the sudden we here our dog barking and a strange noise....we went walking out to the front of the property and we see a quite old lady pushing a shopping cart ((we live in the cuts)) so were both kinda in shock to see such an old lady pushing a cart this far out of town....first question out of little indas mouth was ((is it a boogie man helper)) I told him no I'm pretty sure it's just an old grandma....just as soon as I say this the old lady sees us watching her ....she pushes her mostly empty cart over and asks if I want a cigarette ...I politely decline her offer and she says are you sure....I say yes I have my own but thanks anyway....she then asks if she could have one of mine ((while holding her own pack)) I was puzzled but said sure and gave her a cigarette.....she then asks if I had an extra soda because I happen to be drinking one ....puzzled again I told my boy to go grab a cold soda for her (((so he does)) ....while he's gone she begins swaying back and fourth looking up at the sky ((awkward)) and that's when I realize for sure she's off in the mental aspect of things....so my boy comes back and I hand her the soda and tell her to have a nice day ....keep in mind my boy is standing behind me peaking around the whole time LOL....she says thank you for the smoke and the soda and as she's leaving tells me she's a recovering drug addict .....((random)) but I say oh congratulations knowing full well she's high as fuck ATM....I said drugs are very bad ((mostly so little Inda hears that)) and once again say have a nice day ......we walk away and she slowly pushes her cart off drinking her soda.....me and my boy continue messing around in the yard and then went to Home Depot for a while to grab some things......so about 3 or so hours later were back home kicking the ball around ....when the dog starts to bark again .....yep you guessed it ,,here she comes .....immediately my boy says dad the boogie mans helper is back ....we both slowly peak around the corner and there she is .....rambling to herself looking straight up in the sky swaying back and fourth ((full tweaker mode now))....so me and my boy were watching her through the holes in our 10 ft brick wall....she busts open a pack of cookies and begins eating em ....my boy says ((see dad,,she's a boogie man helper and she's guna try to give me a candy))...LMAO...he was so serious it was quite amusing....after about 10 min of watching her eat cookies at an incredible rate we decide to go out behind the house and clean up some piles((away from her)).....after were done we come back out and she appears to be gone ....so we get some water so little Inda can water his pumpkins out front.....as we start watering she pops out from behind my bushes and surprises/startles both of us LOL...my boy backs up and she immediately offers us a cookie LOL....you guys should have seen my boys face ....he's now sure it's the boogie man just by the look on his face .....I once again said no thank you and tried to stay on task watering pumpkins with my boy .......Well ,,,out of the blue she screams ...WHAT DID YOU CALL ME!!!....my boy takes off LOL....I said excuse me ....she repeats it again ((yelling mind you))....so I'm in full on WTF mode with a grin on my face in disbelief ......I then said ,,I didn't say anything to you ....she then says ,,,yes you did you called me crazy ....and crazies not my name ((still yelling))...she yells some more shit I couldn't understand and I'm all done being polite now .....she scares little Inda off and now she thinks she's guna go full tweaker on yours truly .....so the switch inside my head flips and I interrupt her as loud as possible ...saying ((SHUT THE FUCK UP FOR A MINUTE)).....she did ......then I lowered my voice somewhat and basically told her .....I give you a smoke a cold soda and don't say anything about you standing on my property eating your cookies making my dogs bark ....and you have the nerve to yell and scare my little boy ....I then said you should probably ease up on whatever drugs your taking because I didn't say a fucking thing to you and have been nothing but polite to you .....now you can take your happy ass down the road ......and WALLA she's calm again ....she goes OH.....I'm sorry and I can see your not a mean one  and I love you .....offers me another cookie ....I decline ....she then gets religious and apologetic while rambling.....at this time momma comes out with little Inda to see why I was screaming at a senior citizen ....luckily my boy filled her in .....I then said it's best if you move along or il call the sheriff because your acting very strange .....she says ....k I love you and straight hussles away with her cart ....



I'm standing there watching her hussle away and my boy walks up and says .....DAD!! I told you she was a crazy old boogie helper ....you didn't eat a cookie from her did you dad?? ((LOL))

No buddy I didn't . LOL

*THE END 8=====D *


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 21, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3928873
> Drew this while I was at work.


Awesome! You must have a gravy job eh!


----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 21, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3928873
> Drew this while I was at work.


My favorite version.






Sounds like the folks across the street atm....they've got a fire pit (covered in hot dogs/steaks) roaring near the pool.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 21, 2017)

Received Maz and Huatla spore syringes from Sporeworks.


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 21, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Indas story time..8===D
> 
> So me and my five year old were out in the yard doing many important things. When all of the sudden we here our dog barking and a strange noise....we went walking out to the front of the property and we see a quite old lady pushing a shopping cart ((we live in the cuts)) so were both kinda in shock to see such an old lady pushing a cart this far out of town....first question out of little indas mouth was ((is it a boogie man helper)) I told him no I'm pretty sure it's just an old grandma....just as soon as I say this the old lady sees us watching her ....she pushes her mostly empty cart over and asks if I want a cigarette ...I politely decline her offer and she says are you sure....I say yes I have my own but thanks anyway....she then asks if she could have one of mine ((while holding her own pack)) I was puzzled but said sure and gave her a cigarette.....she then asks if I had an extra soda because I happen to be drinking one ....puzzled again I told my boy to go grab a cold soda for her (((so he does)) ....while he's gone she begins swaying back and fourth looking up at the sky ((awkward)) and that's when I realize for sure she's off in the mental aspect of things....so my boy comes back and I hand her the soda and tell her to have a nice day ....keep in mind my boy is standing behind me peaking around the whole time LOL....she says thank you for the smoke and the soda and as she's leaving tells me she's a recovering drug addict .....((random)) but I say oh congratulations knowing full well she's high as fuck ATM....I said drugs are very bad ((mostly so little Inda hears that)) and once again say have a nice day ......we walk away and she slowly pushes her cart off drinking her soda.....me and my boy continue messing around in the yard and then went to Home Depot for a while to grab some things......so about 3 or so hours later were back home kicking the ball around ....when the dog starts to bark again .....yep you guessed it ,,here she comes .....immediately my boy says dad the boogie mans helper is back ....we both slowly peak around the corner and there she is .....rambling to herself looking straight up in the sky swaying back and fourth ((full tweaker mode now))....so me and my boy were watching her through the holes in our 10 ft brick wall....she busts open a pack of cookies and begins eating em ....my boy says ((see dad,,she's a boogie man helper and she's guna try to give me a candy))...LMAO...he was so serious it was quite amusing....after about 10 min of watching her eat cookies at an incredible rate we decide to go out behind the house and clean up some piles((away from her)).....after were done we come back out and she appears to be gone ....so we get some water so little Inda can water his pumpkins out front.....as we start watering she pops out from behind my bushes and surprises/startles both of us LOL...my boy backs up and she immediately offers us a cookie LOL....you guys should have seen my boys face ....he's now sure it's the boogie man just by the look on his face .....I once again said no thank you and tried to stay on task watering pumpkins with my boy .......Well ,,,out of the blue she screams ...WHAT DID YOU CALL ME!!!....my boy takes off LOL....I said excuse me ....she repeats it again ((yelling mind you))....so I'm in full on WTF mode with a grin on my face in disbelief ......I then said ,,I didn't say anything to you ....she then says ,,,yes you did you called me crazy ....and crazies not my name ((still yelling))...she yells some more shit I couldn't understand and I'm all done being polite now .....she scares little Inda off and now she thinks she's guna go full tweaker on yours truly .....so the switch inside my head flips and I interrupt her as loud as possible ...saying ((SHUT THE FUCK UP FOR A MINUTE)).....she did ......then I lowered my voice somewhat and basically told her .....I give you a smoke a cold soda and don't say anything about you standing on my property eating your cookies making my dogs bark ....and you have the nerve to yell and scare my little boy ....I then said you should probably ease up on whatever drugs your taking because I didn't say a fucking thing to you and have been nothing but polite to you .....now you can take your happy ass down the road ......and WALLA she's calm again ....she goes OH.....I'm sorry and I can see your not a mean one  and I love you .....offers me another cookie ....I decline ....she then gets religious and apologetic while rambling.....at this time momma comes out with little Inda to see why I was screaming at a senior citizen ....luckily my boy filled her in .....I then said it's best if you move along or il call the sheriff because your acting very strange .....she says ....k I love you and straight hussles away with her cart ....
> 
> ...


Wow!!!


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 21, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3928865
> 
> Pubic mound in the back yard:
> 
> View attachment 3928866


 
Plastic intake WTF ....I ordered a new one ,,,that LOU broke 
Not sure how that got there ....


----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 21, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3928894
> Plastic intake WTF ....I ordered a new one ,,,that LOU broke View attachment 3928895
> Not sure how that got there ....


Hey man, at least *your* housing is still intact....whooops!


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 21, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Hey man, at least *your* housing is still intact....whooops!
> 
> View attachment 3928896


Was it your first mow of the season as well? 

Was that from when the pull cord broke?

Or did you beat the shit out of the housing afterwards? 

#fuckmowers


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 21, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> My favorite version.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That whole concert/recording is great Lou.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 21, 2017)

srh88 said:


> That's fucking awesome
> 
> Nah this had nothing weird in it.. what a let down


Thanks bud! your chimney is amazing.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 21, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> Awesome! You must have a gravy job eh!


I'm actually a gravy manufacturer. So yeah, kinda.


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 21, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'm actually a gravy manufacturer. So yeah, kinda.


Have any openings for an assistant Gravy manufacturer? I'm in need of gravy work,  ( no homo)


----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 21, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Or did you beat the shit out of the housing afterwards?






Nah, not really. I stripped the bolt, so I just pried off that section with the edge of a hatchet.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 21, 2017)

So fucking close now. Just need to button some shit up and do some welding. That mother fucking Kenny asshole bitch!
 
The official Trollitup fishing vessel is almost done.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 21, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Was it your first mow of the season as well?
> 
> Was that from when the pull cord broke?
> 
> ...


I'm gonna pay my nephew to mow my shit once the rain stops. Lots of dog shit and branches. Make him fucking earn 15 an hour lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 21, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> So fucking close now. Just need to button some shit up and do some welding. That mother fucking Kenny asshole bitch!
> View attachment 3928931 View attachment 3928932
> The official Trollitup fishing vessel is almost done.


FUCK KENNY.

I did find his shop with a lil google help. Still tempted to give him a shitty yelp.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 21, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> FUCK KENNY.
> 
> I did find his shop with a lil google help. Still tempted to give him a shitty yelp.


Lmao! I knew you wouldn't have a hard time finding the shop with the clues i gave. But seriously bro, it's a mom and pop shop that serves all of this county. They're cool, but dickhead kenny is a fucking prick. I'm over it  I've already talked enough shit around town here.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 21, 2017)

I wish i could post a video of the electric Bimini in action. The thing is fucking rad. Best part of this boat imo.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 21, 2017)

Fuck n A, these guys have two of them on their pontoon. Sweet.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 21, 2017)

@Grandpapy

Was gonna give them a haircut when i told you i was gonna, but figured this way you can snap some cuts when you get home.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 21, 2017)

Cant wait!


----------



## Bareback (Apr 21, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3928873
> Drew this while I was at work.


Can you do me some thing cool for a Harley I'm repainting tanks and finder


Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3928873
> Drew this while I was at work.


I need sick work I love like this


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 21, 2017)

Oh, and I found out I'll be having my first born child in October.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 21, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Oh, and I found out I'll be having my first born child in October.








Tell us more!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 21, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Tell us more!


Well, we just went for the ultrasound Wednesday, and she was 16 weeks and a day along. We find out gender in 3-ish weeks.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 21, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'm actually a gravy manufacturer. So yeah, kinda.


Go easy on the flour.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 21, 2017)

By the way, I got turtled for calling a new jack a retard, so that's where I've been. I thought that was pretty mild, but I think I got the message: Don't spread bad vibes.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 21, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Well, we just went for the ultrasound Wednesday, and she was 16 weeks and a day along. We find out gender in 3-ish weeks.


Ok why have I no pics in my PM box? Hurry up kiddo


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 21, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Well, we just went for the ultrasound Wednesday, and she was 16 weeks and a day along. We find out gender in 3-ish weeks.


Put your seat belt on, keep your hands and feet inside the car at all times.
And above all, HANG ON - the ride is just starting. 

Enjoy it, it won't last as long as you would like once you get older.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 21, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> By the way, I got turtled for calling a new jack a retard, so that's where I've been. I thought that was pretty mild, but I think I got the message: Don't spread bad vibes.


Just in the grow forums


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 21, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Put your seat belt on, keep your hands and feet inside the car at all times.
> And above all, HANG ON - the ride is just starting.
> 
> Enjoy it, it won't last as long as you would like once you get older.


Please keep your legs and arms inside the ride as long as the ride is in motion LOL


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 21, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Put your seat belt on, keep your hands and feet inside the car at all times.
> And above all, HANG ON - the ride is just starting.
> 
> Enjoy it, it won't last as long as you would like once you get older.





curious2garden said:


> Ok why have I no pics in my PM box? Hurry up kiddo


Haha! Thanks! I love you guys!

I'll send you them now.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 22, 2017)

Is @denise grey a good person,parent, member of society?

Do I like @reddan1981 even a little bit? 

Here's my answer in song form enjoy.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 22, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Well, we just went for the ultrasound Wednesday, and she was 16 weeks and a day along. We find out gender in 3-ish weeks.


Congratulations. Kids are great. Seems like it was just yesterday I was taking her home from the hospital then boom it's 4+ years later and she's doing all this cute little person stuff like washing the dishes and folding laundry and waxing my truck and stripping the lead paint off the walls. Kids are great.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 22, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Congratulations. Kids are great. Seems like it was just yesterday I was taking her home from the hospital then boom it's 4+ years later and she's doing all this cute little person stuff like washing the dishes and folding laundry and waxing my truck and stripping the lead paint off the walls. Kids are great.


I'll bet, man. I can't wait.


----------



## HydoDan (Apr 22, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I'll bet, man. I can't wait.


As a father of two adult children ( 48 + 44 ).. Enjoy them while you have them... Next thing you know
they're grown and on their own.. and you're an old fuck like me.. Congrats fatherhood is great!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 22, 2017)

HydoDan said:


> As a father of two adult children ( 48 + 44 ).. Enjoy them while you have them... Next thing you know
> they're grown and on their own.. and you're an old fuck like me.. Congrats fatherhood is great!


I hope to live long enough to see my grandchildren. Sadly, my kid will never know it's paternal grandmother because she's a vicious cunt. Called me a baby killer, decided it was ok to put her hands on me, so I jacked her up against the wall, warning her that I wasn't a kid and to keep her hands off me. She slapped me again, catching me with her ring, so I slammed her head against the wall and forced her to look me in the eye while I warned her a last time before she froze up and I walked away. Then she went around saying I attacked her, when it was her that struck me.

Anyway. Sorry about expounding upon the chaos in my life. I know one thing: I am going to give this kid what I never had.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 22, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Oh, and I found out I'll be having my first born child in October.


hey way to steal my thunder.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 22, 2017)

dick.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 22, 2017)

i guess i'll go mow the lawn now just to be like the cool kids.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 22, 2017)

Just got done mixing up my last batch .....there all covered and will see how this experiment goes later this year,,,with my first recycled soil with added goodies ....

Thank you @Gary Goodson and others who took time to give me some tips .....much appreciated 

-Inda


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 22, 2017)

started on the second pull.

i even edged the front lawn and threw down some new mulch. looks pretty and shit.

all you fuckers with lawn mowers that don't work need jesus. he is a small engine mechanic and does excellent work.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 22, 2017)

I *almost* finished loading two new raised beds with dirt from the recycle pile. Now it's going to rain for another week. 
I'll go ahead and mix up a batch of organic nutes then rake it in if we ever get a break. 
Kelp, alfalfa, Fish bone, oyster shell, langbeinite, azomite, and maybe some greensand. I was going to add feather meal for some extra N but I hear it contains arsenic...


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 22, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> started on the second pull.
> 
> i even edged the front lawn and threw down some new mulch. looks pretty and shit.
> 
> all you fuckers with lawn mowers that don't work need jesus. he is a small engine mechanic and does excellent work.


Show off .......my mower will soon have a new message written on the engine cover.



Off to find/google the number for Jesus .


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 22, 2017)

Fuck all of y'all! I got a wireless electric mower with dual batteries!
 
Best investment ever!


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 22, 2017)

I have chinese food


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 22, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Fuck all of y'all! I got a wireless electric mower with dual batteries!
> View attachment 3929530
> Best investment ever!


How much can you mow before it needs a charge?

I went the electric route on my weed eater. I got sick of buying a new gas powered one every spring. I literally have three weed eaters and a leaf blower that have barely been used. I store them good and mix the gas good, but they always fuck up on me. However my chainsaws are all three old school and run perfect ((go figure)).


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 22, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> How much can you mow before it needs a charge?
> 
> I went the electric route on my weed eater. I got sick of buying a new gas powered one every spring. I literally have three weed eaters and a leaf blower that have barely been used. I store them good and mix the gas good, but they always fuck up on me. However my chainsaws are all three old school and run perfect ((go figure)).


80 minutes total. Each battery goes 40 minutes. But it switches between them seamlessly. And it does not take me almost an hour and a half to mow my lawn. So I can do my whole yard(front and back) before I need to recharge.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 22, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> 80 minutes total. Each battery goes 40 minutes. But it switches between them seamlessly. And it does not take me almost an hour and a half to mow my lawn. So I can do my whole yard(front and back) before I need to recharge.


your kids should be mowing that yard lol


----------



## Bareback (Apr 22, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Oh, and I found out I'll be having my first born child in October.


Congrats I have two plus a grandboy , they still your heart and take it with them when they leave lol.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 22, 2017)

srh88 said:


> your kids should be mowing that yard lol


Oh fo sho. My oldest does it bro... I was grilling just now while he was mowing! I just drank beer and watched lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 22, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> 80 minutes total. Each battery goes 40 minutes. But it switches between them seamlessly. And it does not take me almost an hour and a half to mow my lawn. So I can do my whole yard(front and back) before I need to recharge.


I'd be curious about battery life. Every electric thing I've every owned or heard of overcharges for replacement batteries. I've scrapped tools already because new (with new battery) wasn't a whole lot more than a new battery alone.

You try to help the environment and they fuck you anyway.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 22, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> hey way to steal my thunder.


Wait, you're having a kid, too? Between the two of us, I'd say everyone is pretty fucked.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 22, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Congrats I have two plus a grandboy , they still your heart and take it with them when they leave lol.


Thanks, man! And, I'll only give it half.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 22, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Wait, you're having a kid, too? Between the two of us, I'd say everyone is pretty fucked.


yours is exactly one week ahead of mine. 

the race is on, fucker.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 23, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> 80 minutes total. Each battery goes 40 minutes. But it switches between them seamlessly. And it does not take me almost an hour and a half to mow my lawn. So I can do my whole yard(front and back) before I need to recharge.


It's not how well you mow but how well you mow fast..


----------



## 420God (Apr 23, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> How much can you mow before it needs a charge?
> 
> I went the electric route on my weed eater. I got sick of buying a new gas powered one every spring. I literally have three weed eaters and a leaf blower that have barely been used. I store them good and mix the gas good, but they always fuck up on me. However my chainsaws are all three old school and run perfect ((go figure)).


I never run out of gas or battery power.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 23, 2017)

420God said:


> I never run out of gas or battery power.
> 
> View attachment 3929740


You'd probably run out of time though right?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 23, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> yours is exactly one week ahead of mine.
> 
> the race is on, fucker.


There can only be one.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 23, 2017)

420God said:


> I never run out of gas or battery power.
> 
> View attachment 3929740


I thought there was a goat at the end of that handle...


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 23, 2017)

420God said:


> I never run out of gas or battery power.
> 
> View attachment 3929740


Weirdest push broom I've ever seen.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## HydoDan (Apr 23, 2017)

Finally finished my new light design.. all parts ordered..plus seeds.. Final LST and trimmed lower foliage..
now I have access for dry fert and H2O...Changed timer to 12/12.. pre-flowers are popping .. Looks like I may overgrow my space, , again...


----------



## ANC (Apr 23, 2017)

Just transplanted a seedling into a soil mix I'm giving an early try. never done soil vegging under lights before though.
Normally I just ran coco and verm with a general vegetable gardening hydro food if I was vegging. But I haven't done it for so long my pH and PPM meters both gave in.

Anyway, I have 2 seedlings of about equal size, one in coco/verm one in 50/50 potting soil and compost. Both organic made from garden waste, next to each other. There are more, but these two are the test case to see how strong the compost is.

Oh yeah also trying 20/4, seems to be the new fad.


----------



## HydoDan (Apr 23, 2017)

*Today's Forecast for Quillayute, WA (98350)


HI 50° F | LO 44° F
Today is forecast to be COOLER than yesterday.



Rain

 100%
0.02 in
Precipitation

 Sunday 04/23
Cloudy with periods of rain. High near 50F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 100%. Rainfall near an inch.

 Sunday Night 04/23
Cloudy with periods of rain. Low 44F. Winds SSE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 80%. Rainfall around a quarter of an inch.

All week.. trying to get my soil turned for veggies.. maybe next week?
 *


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 23, 2017)

HydoDan said:


> *Today's Forecast for Quillayute, WA (98350)
> 
> 
> HI 50° F | LO 44° F
> ...


I remember when I first started and was eager to get going,,I'd do foolish things like start to early ....I guess we get more patient as we get wise to the growing thing.....my friend planted a bunch last week and I told him he was to early ,,,He mocked me and went ahead anyways ,,,,it was a beautiful day that day ((hot and clear skies)) so he got done and I shit you not that same night we had 40+mph winds and a 2 day non stop down pour ....of course I text him how's the garden doing at around 11pm and got a big --fuck off --in reply ((lol)).

Patience/timing are key in any gardening. Especially if momma nature is at the wheel ....GL


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 23, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Fuck all of y'all! I got a wireless electric mower with dual batteries!
> View attachment 3929530
> Best investment ever!


I really like what MUST be bilateral beer chillers


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 23, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I remember when I first started and was eager to get going,,I'd do foolish things like start to early ....I guess we get more patient as we get wise to the growing thing.....my friend planted a bunch last week and I told him he was to early ,,,He mocked me and went ahead anyways ,,,,it was a beautiful day that day ((hot and clear skies)) so he got done and I shit you not that same night we had 40+mph winds and a 2 day non stop down pour ....of course I text him how's the garden doing at around 11pm and got a big --fuck off --in reply ((lol)).
> 
> Patience/timing are key in any gardening. Especially if momma nature is at the wheel ....GL


Yep, as a gardener you've got to adapt. We just now planted some seeds outside, way later than normal -- and it still feels early. Got some indoors that need to wait a while to see real sunlight. Hell I may not plant my basil until July!


----------



## ANC (Apr 23, 2017)

I live in a temperate zone, well, bloody desert at the moment. I think there is less than 10% usable water left in the dams. Hopefully, winter comes soon. It is still bloody warm, despite us being a month into autumn. We get mostly winter rains, but the plants I grow shrug off a bit of water. I'm no new hand, I'm testing early under lights to check my soil mix. I.e. what the other seedlings will get later on. I might put out a few seedlings into straight 12/12 outdoors after tests are completed. Over winter and autumn, the soil is always pleasantly moist here. I can cut a branch of virtually anything, stick it in the soil, forget about it, and it will grow. I'm the lowest house next to a river, all the houses upstreet from me, have poor clay soil. I have rich black soil as water carried all the good stuff down here long before the houses were built. But I am trying store bought soil and compost for a change, just to see for myself what influence/edge it has. I'm happy as long as it stays organic.

Oh and I just lit a Namibian thorn wood fire in my indoor braai, for some Kalahari steaks, think I'll have chips and mushroom sauce with.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 23, 2017)

I accomplished anotherbday of brunch, had the best eggs benedict on a yorkshire pudding with brit style bacon**also commonly referred to as rashers** pretty much a thick cut and heavily salted. If memory serves correct same cut as peameal but I could be wrong.

Washed down with a pint of muddy york porter. 

Saw me brother driving while I was walking home and he is just coming back to talk and have a bier. 

Basically a really mundane day, bout to go roll some smoke up for qhen brother comes and then shall kick it in the sun and discuss human things like murder, sodomy,kittens and the existence of unicorns.

Or something


----------



## HydoDan (Apr 23, 2017)

Got schooled by my youngest daughter in our weekly phone conversation.. Won't go into details but she reminded me of something I taught her.. If I remember correctly it's a quote from Frank Zappa... 
"Your mind is like a parachute...It only works if it's open"..
Made me proud..


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 23, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> 6am, nice cool weather, psyched up, truck packed up, 20 miles from home, multiple trips back in the woods with gear, new chain, ready to cut, 1st pull, ... well you know how this ends ...
> 
> this is a good reliable place for cord and camo net/cloth. cust service is great
> https://vtarmynavy.com/paracord/


Book marked. I've been browsing the site for an hour.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 23, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Oh, and I found out I'll be having my first born child in October.


Congrats.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 23, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I remember when I first started and was eager to get going,,I'd do foolish things like start to early ....I guess we get more patient as we get wise to the growing thing.....my friend planted a bunch last week and I told him he was to early ,,,He mocked me and went ahead anyways ,,,,it was a beautiful day that day ((hot and clear skies)) so he got done and I shit you not that same night we had 40+mph winds and a 2 day non stop down pour ....of course I text him how's the garden doing at around 11pm and got a big --fuck off --in reply ((lol)).
> 
> Patience/timing are key in any gardening. Especially if momma nature is at the wheel ....GL


I'm ready to put some out. I knew better. Been raining and gusting wind for three days. I have them in a green house. I just roll the top off when its clear. Best of both worlds. 

Early start and controlled environment.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 23, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I'm ready to put some out. I knew better. Been raining and gusting wi d for three days. I have them in a green house. I just roll the top off when its clear. Best of both worlds.
> 
> Early start and controlled environment.


Mold/mildew was a problem the last time I used my little greenhouses. I could keep them from getting too cold, but the nighttime humidity was a bitch.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 23, 2017)

Rolled a dozen while Mrs. Stool was out shopping. (She hates the smell.)


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 23, 2017)

ANC said:


> ....snip.....
> 
> Oh and I just lit a Namibian thorn wood fire in my indoor braai, for some Kalahari steaks, think I'll have chips and mushroom sauce with.


Pics, please?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 23, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Rolled a dozen while Mrs. Stool was out shopping. (She hates the smell.)
> View attachment 3929985


Roll me a dozen too! I hate rolling (love the smell)


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 23, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I accomplished anotherbday of brunch, had the best eggs benedict on a yorkshire pudding with brit style bacon**also commonly referred to as rashers** pretty much a thick cut and heavily salted. If memory serves correct same cut as peameal but I could be wrong.
> 
> Washed down with a pint of muddy york porter.
> 
> ...


Little SF says Meowllo


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 23, 2017)

Did someone say "stoned"???


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 23, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Did someone say "stoned"???
> View attachment 3930005



 
Yes ,,,yes,,,we did


----------



## SouthCross (Apr 23, 2017)

Tried my cannabutter. Chewed some frozen chunks. 

It works. It definitely works. Gonna make batch of tincture next.


----------



## SouthCross (Apr 23, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3930006
> View attachment 3930007
> Yes ,,,yes,,,we did



I like that. Have cats myself. Fuckers are relaxing.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 23, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> Tried my cannabutter. Chewed some frozen chunks.
> 
> It works. It definitely works. Gonna make batch of tincture next.


Chewing frozen chunks is nasty!
When I'm in a hurry, I whip up a bowl of oatmeal with cannabutter, honey, and a touch of cinnamon. It will totally kick your butt if the butter is any good.


----------



## SouthCross (Apr 23, 2017)

It's not bad. Chase it with water. Gotta say, this batch came out with a mild taste.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 23, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Chewing frozen chunks is nasty!
> When I'm in a hurry, I whip up a bowl of oatmeal with cannabutter, honey, and a touch of cinnamon. It will totally kick your butt if the butter is any good.


Baked potato. And cheese.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 23, 2017)

@Indacouch 

May I plwease steals your kitteh? 

Or be a gentleman and fax it to me ok? 

Really that kitty is super cute ermagawd

Ot: why does my penis get so hard?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 23, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Mold/mildew was a problem the last time I used my little greenhouses. I could keep them from getting too cold, but the nighttime humidity was a bitch.


Mine is not sealed up. The top is covered and all sides but is open. Like a square in a square. It gets fresh air. As long as it doesn't get below 30 its fine. 

Last month when it was colder I sealed it up at night and had a couple 55 gallon drum full of water. The drums heat up during the day and release it at night. 

I don't worry about high humidity unless in flower.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 23, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> @Indacouch
> 
> May I plwease steals your kitteh?
> 
> ...


Umb he's not fitting in the fax machine....3 hrs and many scratches later ,,,,I'm thinking you steered me and little SF in the wrong direction ....

I tried .....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 23, 2017)

Last week:

Wife came home from hospital, still nowhere near 100%, but gaining strength and mobility after 8 days in there.

A tomahawk missle hit the kitchen.
 
it took out the old cabinets and the silly ass 1962 construction bulkheads above the top.
New cabinets arrived as scheduled.
 

I caved and hired a contractor to install 10 interior doors and new kitchen cabinets I ordered. I never did much dry wall work and had trouble with prehung doors at the other place. And I want the summer off this year.

So I moved my crew over to the other place to finish the driveway we couldn't finish last year because I had 6 dumpsters there in the driveway.

 
Took all week to dig out and get level. I extended out a big parking space in front of back porch for me. Also, I'm putting 12" storm drain line under end of driveway at my expense. This would normally be a local township thing, but they didn't do that street yet and I'd rather buy the $450 pipe now than have them dig up the driveway later.
 
still have section of pipe to put in, the town engineer has been on site to approve the pipe slope for us, it's the least he can do for 60' of free pipe.
 
That's the exact same (unconnected) pipe that comes out of storm drain at beginning of the block. It's replacing the old 10" metal pipe my dad put under the driveway in 1959.

Hope to be done by next Saturday. Maybe.

Most of the set up grunt work is done, once you start laying pavers, it goes fairly quick.

I see light at the end of a year and a half tunnel. Finally. Maybe.

There's always a wish list, I'd love to have an outdoor fire pit. Lol.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 23, 2017)

ANC said:


> I live in a temperate zone, well, bloody desert at the moment. I think there is less than 10% usable water left in the dams. Hopefully, winter comes soon. It is still bloody warm, despite us being a month into autumn. We get mostly winter rains, but the plants I grow shrug off a bit of water. I'm no new hand, I'm testing early under lights to check my soil mix. I.e. what the other seedlings will get later on. I might put out a few seedlings into straight 12/12 outdoors after tests are completed. Over winter and autumn, the soil is always pleasantly moist here. I can cut a branch of virtually anything, stick it in the soil, forget about it, and it will grow. I'm the lowest house next to a river, all the houses upstreet from me, have poor clay soil. I have rich black soil as water carried all the good stuff down here long before the houses were built. But I am trying store bought soil and compost for a change, just to see for myself what influence/edge it has. I'm happy as long as it stays organic.
> 
> *Oh and I just lit a Namibian thorn wood fire in my indoor braai, for some Kalahari steaks, think I'll have chips and mushroom sauce with*.


All I got out of that was wood fire, grilling meat and some condiments. I'd eat that


----------



## 420God (Apr 24, 2017)

Just ordered a pit bike, "for the kid".


----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 24, 2017)

Pull cord successfully replaced. Took 25 minutes and no further injury to myself or the mower. (Spring was tight, coil stayed in place, even spared a few minutes to lube up and do some toothbrush detailing.....sorry, family of dormant spiders!)

Next is blade sharpening. Shaggy, wet grass had her struggling.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 24, 2017)

420God said:


> Just ordered a pit bike, "for the kid".
> 
> View attachment 3930420



Nice, I have a basement full of dirt bikes, from the z50 to the 450 four stroke all lined up like a bar graph , kinda cool and kinda depressing .
Be sure to enjoy those kids while you can. 
I have some really great pics of me and my boy doing tandom jumping ,wheelies . Good times and great memories. My daughter, her nickname was crash so I guess that's self explanatory. She was never scared but had enough sense to quit with only a few broken bones, and she is the only member of the family I feel comfortable riding with.


----------



## 420God (Apr 24, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Nice, I have a basement full of dirt bikes, from the z50 to the 450 four stroke all lined up like a bar graph , kinda cool and kinda depressing .
> Be sure to enjoy those kids while you can.
> I have some really great pics of me and my boy doing tandom jumping ,wheelies . Good times and great memories. My daughter, her nickname was crash so I guess that's self explanatory. She was never scared but had enough sense to quit with only a few broken bones, and she is the only member of the family I feel comfortable riding with.


Yeah I only have 1 kid, 13yro daughter. All she does is sit inside and stare at a screen all day so this will help get her out of the house.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2017)

420God said:


> Yeah I only have 1 kid, 13yro daughter. All she does is sit inside and stare at a screen all day so this will help get her out of the house.


I figured it would be tough getting her back in the house with that turquoise atv


----------



## 420God (Apr 24, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I figured it would be tough getting her back in the house with that turquoise atv


She's been driving that since she was 5, says she's bored of it.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 24, 2017)

420God said:


> Just ordered a pit bike, "for the kid".
> 
> View attachment 3930420


I started out on a Honda XR80r. Good stuff, bro.


----------



## 420God (Apr 24, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I started out on a Honda XR80r. Good stuff, bro.


Yz80 myself.

This is a better quality Chinese brand, 110cc with the Honda matic clone motor, no clutch. Should be a perfect starter bike.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 24, 2017)

420God said:


> She's been driving that since she was 5, says she's bored of it.


Hmm, the boredom didn't hit me til I was 64


----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 24, 2017)

420God said:


> Just ordered a pit bike, "for the kid".
> 
> View attachment 3930420


Not bad, maybe I'll get one for myself...



Also, the mower started on the *second* pull. Puff of white smoke/quick shot of black smoke/engine roared to life.


----------



## Downtowntillman (Apr 24, 2017)

1. I got a dig bick
2. You that read wrong
3. You read that wrong too
4. You checked
5. You smiled
7. You are wondering why you're still this reading this
8. You saw that mistake... right? (On 7)
10. But did you see that I skipped 6?
10. You checked
11. And saw you that I doubled 10 and skipped 9
12. I said saw you, not you saw 
13. I also skipped 2
14. You got tricked
15. I'm just wasting your time go back and read other coments..


----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 24, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Last week:
> 
> Wife came home from hospital, still nowhere near 100%, but gaining strength and mobility after 8 days in there.
> 
> ...






Reminds me of working with my brother in Florida. You'd get on well with him, he also enjoys pin-up girls, weed, democracy, and good music. Just a few years younger.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 24, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Pull cord successfully replaced. Took 25 minutes and no further injury to myself or the mower. (Spring was tight, coil stayed in place, even spared a few minutes to lube up and do some toothbrush detailing.....sorry, family of dormant spiders!)
> 
> Next is blade sharpening. Shaggy, wet grass had her struggling.
> 
> View attachment 3930424


Still waiting on my intake to come in for the mower you broke .....I also taught my boy if he's sees a strange man around our lawn equipment ....to scream BIG LOU...and if he turns around ....aim for the penile testicle region.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 24, 2017)

420God said:


> Just ordered a pit bike, "for the kid".
> 
> View attachment 3930420


Make sure she takes it off some sweet jumps


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 24, 2017)

@Indacouch hehe I would never steer you in the wrong direction bud. Maybe your cat is incompatible with the printer? 

Today before 11 I was getting bitched at by my girl and she is pretty mad. 

Had a group call going and the one crazy canuck has a penchant for vodka and cutting self mutilating like me. 

She was sticking bobby pins theough her arm, completely through so I convince her do it topless and a bunch of us are laughing hard af. Me not noticing my lady joined in the convo and was watching me act a fool. She starts saying I was being mean and stuff(doesn't give a fuck about nudity or asking her to be topless) it was when I started saying to poke through her nipple with the pin and few others she got upset at my grace. 

My girl said I was extremely rude and a little perverted when I began jerking off to it all. Got 4 guys staring at the screen all wtf and me and a chick just going at our sad bodies. 

"You killed my erection oD, that aint cool yo"
oD-"if u call that an erection LOL, cancelled work be home soon"
Blahndee-"oD if you hit him can I watch? Purrr purrrr please hit him for me meow"
Burneroftrees"**smacks ass**

Still laughing my ass off. 

Going to the beach later, and to see my babymoms and kids before they leave agains tomorrow. 

Most likely going to dinner


----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 24, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Still waiting on my intake to come in for the mower you broke .....I also taught my boy if he's sees* a strange man around our lawn equipment ....to scream BIG LOU*...and if he turns around ....aim for the penile testicle region.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Nice, I have a basement full of dirt bikes, from the z50 to the 450 four stroke all lined up like a bar graph , kinda cool and kinda depressing .
> Be sure to enjoy those kids while you can.
> I have some really great pics of me and my boy doing tandom jumping ,wheelies . Good times and great memories. My daughter, her nickname was crash so I guess that's self explanatory. She was never scared but had enough sense to quit with only a few broken bones, and she is the only member of the family I feel comfortable riding with.


My first bike was a z50.. still got it lol. But I still have a little collection going. I still kick myself for getting rid of 2 bikes I loved. Had an old cr125 elsinore I blew up. Should of kept it and fixed it. That bike felt so awesomely sketchy. The old metal tank and dog leg suspension made it feel like you were going 80 when you were really going about 40 lol. The next bike I wish I never sold was a 83' Yamaha IT490.. that bike was wicked. Got rid of it when I got a CR 500. Still have that too. The bikes I have left now I'll never sell. Too many great memories on them and I still ride my cr250 weekly at least


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2017)

420God said:


> Just ordered a pit bike, "for the kid".
> 
> View attachment 3930420


Is it a little 3 speed.. no clutch?


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2017)

Downtowntillman said:


> 1. I got a dig bick
> 2. You that read wrong
> 3. You read that wrong too
> 4. You checked
> ...


Ouch.. my brain


----------



## 420God (Apr 24, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Is it a little 3 speed.. no clutch?


4 speed, no clutch. Top end of 45mph. More than fast enough for the farm or trails.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 24, 2017)

i got so sunburnt on a trout hunt yesterday i feel sick. Called in to work.

pass the aloe.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2017)

420God said:


> 4 speed, no clutch. Top end of 45mph. More than fast enough for the farm or trails.


45 is pretty fast on a little bike like that. I'm going to come visit and break it in


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> i got so sunburnt on a trout hunt yesterday i feel sick. Called in to work.
> 
> pass the aloe.


Don't be such a little girl. You need a nice slap on the back. .. you get any nice trout?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 24, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Don't be such a little girl. You need a nice slap on the back. .. you get any nice trout?


It's my penis that's most sunburnt. Will you slap that?

and no. The river is flowing around 10 times normal. Rough fishin.


----------



## 420God (Apr 24, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> i got so sunburnt on a trout hunt yesterday i feel sick. Called in to work.
> 
> pass the aloe.


#whitepeopleproblems


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> It's my penis that's most sunburnt. Will you slap that?
> 
> and no. The river is flowing around 10 times normal. Rough fishin.


Sounds like you need a good ol aloe handy j


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 24, 2017)

srh88 said:


> My first bike was a z50.. still got it lol. But I still have a little collection going. I still kick myself for getting rid of 2 bikes I loved. Had an old cr125 elsinore I blew up. Should of kept it and fixed it. That bike felt so awesomely sketchy. The old metal tank and dog leg suspension made it feel like you were going 80 when you were really going about 40 lol. The next bike I wish I never sold was a 83' Yamaha IT490.. that bike was wicked. Got rid of it when I got a CR 500. Still have that too. The bikes I have left now I'll never sell. Too many great memories on them and I still ride my cr250 weekly at least


I wish I would've kept my 79 Yamaha tt500.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 24, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I wish I would've kept my 79 Yamaha tt500.
> View attachment 3930505


For a '79, that bike's lookin' pretty tits. I still have my 80, and it's 10 years newer, but it'd look like shit beside yours, comparatively.


----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 24, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Don't be such a little girl. You need a nice slap on the back. .. you get any nice trout?


I love trout. Stair Falls, Crown Point, NY. So many crispy-fried rainbows, so many fat crayfish tails.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> For a '79, that bike's lookin' pretty tits. I still have my 80, and it's 10 years newer, but it'd look like shit beside yours, comparatively.


Those older xr80s were pretty fun. I had a friend with one who got one when we all had 2 stroke 80s. He'd get pissed because we'd destroy him on the 2 strokes. But the little xr was awesome in the woods. Creeped over everything. I have an old xr100.. wanna say it's a 91 maybe I forget. I completely destroyed that poor little bike. Also have an xr600 that's a piece of shit. Stupid dual carb setup is nothing but problems


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 24, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Those older xr80s were pretty fun. I had a friend with one who got one when we all had 2 stroke 80s. He'd get pissed because we'd destroy him on the 2 strokes. But the little xr was awesome in the woods. Creeped over everything. I have an old xr100.. wanna say it's a 91 maybe I forget. I completely destroyed that poor little bike. Also have an xr600 that's a piece of shit. Stupid dual carb setup is nothing but problems


We still need to chill, by the way.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> We still need to chill, by the way.


For sure. Get you out here and smoke up and go riding or shooting or something


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 24, 2017)

srh88 said:


> For sure. Get you out here and smoke up and go riding or shooting or something


Sounds like a plan. I'll shoot you my new line through PM.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 24, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Sounds like you need a good ol aloe handy j
> 
> View attachment 3930504


 
I don't think I feel sick from the sun actually. I'm starting to suspect the late night Thai food. 

#analexplosions


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 24, 2017)

420God said:


> #whitepeopleproblems


That's racist


----------



## Bareback (Apr 24, 2017)

srh88 said:


> My first bike was a z50.. still got it lol. But I still have a little collection going. I still kick myself for getting rid of 2 bikes I loved. Had an old cr125 elsinore I blew up. Should of kept it and fixed it. That bike felt so awesomely sketchy. The old metal tank and dog leg suspension made it feel like you were going 80 when you were really going about 40 lol. The next bike I wish I never sold was a 83' Yamaha IT490.. that bike was wicked. Got rid of it when I got a CR 500. Still have that too. The bikes I have left now I'll never sell. Too many great memories on them and I still ride my cr250 weekly at least


I had an Elsinore and that damn thing was cursed, the guy I bought it from crashed it though a barn roof and the guy I sold it to crashed into a parked car and broke his leg less than 10 minutes after I dropped it off.
The one I wish I would've kelp was a 350z 3 wheeler it would run over a 100 according to the state patrol

Edit: It was a 350x


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I had an Elsinore and that damn thing was cursed, the guy I bought it from crashed it though a barn roof and the guy I sold it to crashed into a parked car and broke his leg less than 10 minutes after I dropped it off.
> The one I wish I would've kelp was a 350z 3 wheeler it would run over a 100 according to the state patrol


Those 3 wheelers are death machines. So easy to roll or flip on a wheelie lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 24, 2017)

Yo 

Sf is doing a one night only deal

My naked body pics are up and running.

@srh88 have u seen me. Naked?? I sent u a pic the first was my homie?? The dude with sunglasses obvioualy aint me.

Lol hes a fag tho

Check out my ass fam


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 24, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> i got so sunburnt on a trout hunt yesterday i feel sick. Called in to work.
> 
> pass the aloe.


White boy problems


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Yo
> 
> Sf is doing a one night only deal
> 
> ...


Stop sending me that shit lol


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 24, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Stop sending me that shit lol


What's that code for?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 24, 2017)

@srh88 

I sent you a pic of me me unless I am missing a bad pic. 

It was simply me with a leg up and my arms all woof 

My fat thigha and and an exceptionally tight bunbuns.

I would load up the pic here but I will 

Sf gets naked and sends sexy pics often.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> @srh88
> 
> I sent you a pic of me me unless I am missing a bad pic.
> 
> ...


Noooooo


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2017)

started taking down a 60 foot tall dead cottonwood tree. things get pretty scary at times. doing it all by handsaws and rope, no power tools.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 24, 2017)

U just scared to say my bum is cute

It is ok.

Sf has a very touchable bum

No homo

I woukd totally fuck me


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> i got so sunburnt on a trout hunt yesterday i feel sick. Called in to work.
> 
> pass the aloe.


LOL they have this new thing called SUN BLOCK, get some, rookie


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 24, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> started taking down a 60 foot tall dead cottonwood tree. things get pretty scary at times. doing it all by handsaws and rope, no power tools.


What a way to get ace'd, though. Getting pounded into the ground by a giant hunk of wood.


----------



## reyching (Apr 24, 2017)

I legally trimmed a pound of the best looking Pandora I've ever seen or smelled


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> started taking down a 60 foot tall dead cottonwood tree. things get pretty scary at times. doing it all by handsaws and rope, no power tools.


You really need a chainsaw, everyone needs a chainsaw.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 24, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> You really need a chainsaw, everyone needs a chainsaw.


Or dynamite.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> What a way to get ace'd, though. Getting pounded into the ground by a giant hunk of wood.


not gonna lie, it's pretty sketchy at times.



curious2garden said:


> You really need a chainsaw, everyone needs a chainsaw.


gotta get in shape for summer. 

i might bust out my chainsaw at the very end. i want to do some artwork on the stump. maybe turn it into a penis or something.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Or dynamite.


What is it with males and explosives? LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> not gonna lie, it's pretty sketchy at times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need a pic of you and the carved stump!!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> What's that code for?


44 penis


----------



## neosapien (Apr 24, 2017)

I've never ridden a dirtbike.
I've never drank an energy drink.
I've never tried meff. 
I've never been on a train.
I've never sucked a dick.

I'd like to ride a dirtbike and maybe one other off the list before I die.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 24, 2017)

Good night riu , it has been a long day .
8 hrs for the man, 5 hrs for me and mine .It's the busy season apparently. Ohh well I guess I'll be busy cashing checks that my ass has to right. 

A landscape project for a hot blonde.

A brick repair project for a Indian Dr.

Metal stud drywall commercial flooring for the local hospital 

Whole house painting inside and out and add a laundry room all new windows ,door's , toilets remove some trees 

And then add in the cieling heaters new Butler door and a planterbox on wheel

Ohh and a custom vent hood for a hottie 



After all this I bet the only layed i get is cash in hand I can settle for that but a happy ending is in order.


And then we see what next week brings



Peace beer bud . BB


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I've never ridden a dirtbike.
> I've never drank an energy drink.
> I've never tried meff.
> I've never been on a train.
> ...


I tried an energy drink, blech


----------



## Bareback (Apr 24, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I've never ridden a dirtbike.
> I've never drank an energy drink.
> I've never tried meff.
> I've never been on a train.
> ...


You are welcome to empty the bucket hhere


----------



## Bareback (Apr 24, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I've never ridden a dirtbike.
> I've never drank an energy drink.
> I've never tried meff.
> I've never been on a train.
> ...



Your welcome to try I'll host you and my Wife will think your just another redneck over here parting

Ning'a bow PS you might have to sleep with the dog but she's 145 pd so you will be warm and safe


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I've never ridden a dirtbike.
> I've never drank an energy drink.
> I've never tried meff.
> I've never been on a train.
> ...


Take a train over and we'll take out some bikes. Please don't get methed up and try to suck my dick. But seriously dirtbike thing we can do


----------



## Bareback (Apr 24, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I tried an energy drink, blech


Make mine a double


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 24, 2017)

So why can everyone feely gaze at my cut up arms but I am not allowed to stare at tattoos or bodies(sont matter if you guyvor girl I want to look) 

Everyone takes time to stare at ol sf cuts because they speel out words. 

So dont get mad if I lookin at your ass eh? 

Mine is tighter u dirty hoor


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 24, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> For a '79, that bike's lookin' pretty tits. I still have my 80, and it's 10 years newer, but it'd look like shit beside yours, comparatively.


That one is just a pic of one. Mine was identical and just as good shape. It was a beast. Single piston 500. Had a over to release compression and line the crank looking through a sight glass on the case. 

If you didn't set it right and tried to kick start it a broken leg was possible.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 24, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Noooooo







Your welcome buddy


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 25, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> What is it with males and explosives? LOL


If you have to ask, you aren't male


----------



## Bareback (Apr 25, 2017)

I just read the shit I posted last night, I guess I was pretty wasted. No wander I felt so bad this morning. 

Gooood morning riu. 


Ok I need two Advils and a red bull.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 25, 2017)

Sold 2 zips to "chance the rapper" lol. 

I only know who he is from the kit kat commercials.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 25, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I tried an energy drink, blech


I did too ... must have gotten a dud. It was entirely made of matter.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 25, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Sold 2 zips to "chance the rapper" lol.
> 
> I only know who he is from the kit kat commercials.


I gave three to a rather large prostitute , I only knew she was a prostitute from ...........

........... .........gotta go sorry


----------



## srh88 (Apr 25, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Sold 2 zips to "chance the rapper" lol.
> 
> I only know who he is from the kit kat commercials.


Did he aloe your penis?


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 25, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Did he aloe your penis?


Lol


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 25, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Did he aloe your penis?









I don't think it'll clear up a @Pinworm problem though


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 25, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> That one is just a pic of one. Mine was identical and just as good shape. It was a beast. Single piston 500. Had a over to release compression and line the crank looking through a sight glass on the case.
> 
> If you didn't set it right and tried to kick start it a broken leg was possible.


That was suppose to read "had a lever to release compression."


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 25, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I don't think it'll clear up a @Pinworm problem though


I miss that dude. What did he get snatched up and smacked down for this time?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 25, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Take a train over and we'll take out some bikes. Please don't get methed up and try to suck my dick. But seriously dirtbike thing we can do


I guess if it means that much to @neosapien he can get methed up and suck my dick. 


I don't mind helping dreams come true.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 25, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I guess if it means that much to @neosapien he can get methed up and suck my dick.
> 
> 
> I don't mind helping dreams come true.


It gives me tears of joy to see the people of riu come together and make someone's wishes come true


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 25, 2017)

Amphetamines in general are too good. Just too good. Most well-known phenethylamines, really.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 25, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> What is it with males and explosives? LOL


Everyone needs a few sticks laying around.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 25, 2017)

srh88 said:


> It gives me tears of joy to see the people of riu come together and make someone's wishes come true


I do what I can.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 25, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Everyone needs a few sticks laying around.


Agreed, brother. Very much agreed.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 25, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I miss that dude. What did he get snatched up and smacked down for this time?


I think for showing his penis. Racists and bigots get the pass but penis BAAAD.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 25, 2017)

srh88 said:


> It gives me tears of joy to see the people of riu come together and make someone's wishes come true


TNT the new, make a wish..


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 25, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I think for showing his penis. Racists and bigots get the pass but penis BAAAD.


Go figure.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 25, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I guess if it means that much to @neosapien he can get methed up and suck my dick.
> 
> 
> I don't mind helping dreams come true.


You know what I see when I look at you...



Spoiler



A goddamn hero.


----------



## 420God (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm shaving Raji so he doesn't roast come summer, and because he found a big ol sloppy cow pie and decided to roll in it.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 25, 2017)

420God said:


> I'm shaving Raji so he doesn't roast come summer, and because he found a big ol sloppy cow pie and decided to roll in it.
> 
> View attachment 3931115


Awww happy as a pig in shit.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 25, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Did he aloe your penis?


Twice!


----------



## srh88 (Apr 25, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Twice!


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 25, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Twice!


Well you did say 2 zips.. I thought that meant something else..


----------



## 420God (Apr 25, 2017)

Now he looks like a hound.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 25, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Amphetamines in general are too good. Just too good. .


back in the olden' days they were even better!

just finished reading this:


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 25, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> back in the olden' days they were even better!


Shiiiiiieet.. Just making me envious. I wish I experienced the '60s. Besides all the bullshit like Charles Whitman's crazy ass, the LA Riots of the '60s, etc. And I expect if I had served in 'Nam, I'd be dead.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 25, 2017)

Salmon with asparagus and beurre bland sauce!
I made the salmon perfect and the skin is crispy as fuck!


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 25, 2017)

you always make such a beautiful presentation that it shames my "standing over the sink eating" self


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 25, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> you always make such a beautiful presentation that it shames my "standing over the sink eating" self


Thanks... I'm glad you noticed because I actually took the time to fan out the asparagus. But not just for me, I made four plates that all looked like that for my family. Except for my baby boy, he's eating pizza, the little asshole


----------



## Bareback (Apr 25, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> back in the olden' days they were even better!


This is true, back when their only a few cooks. I never cared much for coke but some good biker crank ( old school ).


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 25, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Salmon with asparagus and beurre bland sauce!
> I made the salmon perfect and the skin is crispy as fuck!
> View attachment 3931202
> View attachment 3931203


Guess what I'm cooking right now! LOL that is GORGEOUS


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 25, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Guess what I'm cooking right now! LOL that is GORGEOUS


 Does it involve baking soda and a microwave ......if not,I give up and should stop listening to Gucci maine soley for the Bass.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 25, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Guess what I'm cooking right now! LOL that is GORGEOUS


Lol... salmon?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 25, 2017)

ran eli off the forum.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 25, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lol... salmon?


LOL got it in 1. I'm baking it in parchment with herbs and butter. Yours looked EPIC gar!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 25, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> ran eli off the forum.


LOL f'n brain weeviled me!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 25, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL got it in 1. I'm baking it in parchment with herbs and butter. Yours looked EPIC gar!


Thanks! It tasted amazing too. I served it with crusty bread so I could soak up all the sauce with it. Might've been the best part.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 25, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Thanks! It tasted amazing too. I served it with crusty bread so I could soak up all the sauce with it. Might've been the best part.


I'm thinking about oven roasting a chicken sitting on a sliced baguette. I saw that on a cooking show and I love schmalz


----------



## Bareback (Apr 25, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Salmon with asparagus and beurre bland sauce!
> I made the salmon perfect and the skin is crispy as fuck!
> View attachment 3931202
> View attachment 3931203


First class looking meal you prepared , impressive.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 25, 2017)

420God said:


> Now he looks like a hound.
> 
> View attachment 3931137


You could make a sweater out of the leftovers. The cowpie is, like, a mordant or something. Do that thrifty husband-of-the-earth shit.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 25, 2017)

420God said:


> Now he looks like a hound.
> 
> View attachment 3931137


Will he get saddle sores giving pony rides now (sans fur)?

PS @Indacouch wanna know if it involves baking soda and a microwave


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 25, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Thanks! It tasted amazing too. I served it with crusty bread so I could soak up all the sauce with it. Might've been the best part.


Bet you the little guy enjoyed his pizza even more Gary ((lol))

I cook steaks tri tip and all kinds of good shit ....and little Inda wants fucking dyno nuggets with some ranch to dip em ......as long as I call everything chicken he enjoys it ...but if we slip and say beef,pork,or fish .....dyno nuggets it is


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 25, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I'm thinking about oven roasting a chicken sitting on a sliced baguette. I saw that on a cooking show and I love schmalz


I made fries in schaltz once... outta this world good. 


Bareback said:


> First class looking meal you prepared , impressive.


Thanks!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 25, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I made fries in schaltz once... outta this world good.
> 
> Thanks!


OMG beef tallow, have you tried that?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 25, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> OMG beef tallow, have you tried that?


Nope. Never even heard of it...

{{opens another window to google}}


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 25, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I made fries in schaltz once... outta this world good.
> 
> Thanks!


Lard fries


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 25, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Nope. Never even heard of it...
> 
> {{opens another window to google}}


They have a bar here called Beer Belly and they do fries in Duck fat! ...... if you ever come visit......


----------



## srh88 (Apr 25, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> ran eli off the forum.


I hope his mom makes an account to tell us what horrible people we are


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 25, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I'm thinking about oven roasting a chicken sitting on a sliced baguette. I saw that on a cooking show and I love schmalz


Il be over for dinner that night .....il bring dessert ..


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 25, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> They have a bar here called Beer Belly and they do fries in Duck fat! ...... if you ever come visit......


I do like to take real fatty steaks and trim the fat off. Then I'll render the fat scraps down and pan sear the steak in its own fat!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 25, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I do like to take real fatty steaks and trim the fat off. Then I'll render the fat scraps down and pan sear the steak in its own fat!


Yeah, out here we have these Vallarta markets and they do in store manteca de cerdo, damn so good


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 25, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I do like to take real fatty steaks and trim the fat off. Then I'll render the fat scraps down and pan sear the steak in its own fat!


Mini food orgasm 

Small bow 

((Not a Neo tiny ninja bow))


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 25, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Il be over for dinner that night .....il bring dessert ..


As long as it begins with SSH!! LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 25, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I do like to take real fatty steaks and trim the fat off. Then I'll render the fat scraps down and pan sear the steak in its own fat!


 That is like Woody spanking Buzz with his own severed arm; awesome


----------



## srh88 (Apr 25, 2017)

@Gary Goodson I'd let you put your salmon in my mouth


----------



## Bareback (Apr 25, 2017)

I had left over chicken and rice with mozzarella. Tasty and easy but not impressive. I was eyeballing some tuna steaks at the market earlier and now I wish I would've picked'em up , I know now that my future has a grill and some fishy dishes in it.


----------



## HydoDan (Apr 25, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I do like to take real fatty steaks and trim the fat off. Then I'll render the fat scraps down and pan sear the steak in its own fat!


My Mom cooked her steaks the same way... So of course that's the way I cook mine... So flavorful..


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 25, 2017)

Good night guys and gals ....my sister in law is having an unexpected surgery in the morning...so I got lots of little ones to look after not including my own ....hope you all have a good night and a great morning......I've been eager to open a care package sent from the coolest gal on Riu .....one more week ((She knows who she is))


K, good night, penises all around.



Didn't see @neosapien today so ((tiny ninja bow for him))

Thanks to @Gary Goodson for the soil help ...and talking about your meat with me  Could have worded that better ((fuck it))

Expecting boat pictures @Aeroknow

Hope all is well with the wife @tangerinegreen555

Still mad at @srh88 ....man love

@Bob Zmuda expecting more art work while at work.

@420God little baby bird update please..as well as trampoline pics

@curious2garden your the coolest gal I mentioned above ((sshhhh))

@cannabineer expecting a crazy invention of some sort ....and to meet and B.S soon again ..as well as many many penises

@farmerfischer update on my advice to start jelqing for back pain

@Big_Lou still waiting on parts to fix my mower you broke

@jerryb73 sent the hooker your way ((sorry ahead of time buddy))

@Singlemalt waiting to hear about you kicking someone's ass less than half your age ((because your a badass mofo))

@BarnBuster can't wait for your next avatar ((pinworm))

@Grandpapy thanks for the  That makes no sense to you ,,but it's a compliment .

@Indacouch congratulations on making reddan1981 your bitch 

@UncleBuck my mower said fuck you ((just passing the message along)) also waiting for the surprise your having twins.

@whitebb2727 waiting for pictures of the cooked turkey you and the boy shot,,,P.S a story/update about your one eyed cock is long over due buddy

@dannyboy602 looking forward to the nanny cam footage.

@StonedFarmer ....................umb......umb.......meow

@Karah update on anything you may have boofed this week.


K that's all you guys and gals homework .....good night

PENIS!!!


8=====D-----------



Penis!!! Penis!!! Penis!!!


----------



## ANC (Apr 26, 2017)

Fuck all yet, but, we have rain. And the biggest thunderstorm I think I ever saw.
I think the soil will just be drinking it up. It did rain quite hard though so some of the water might make it into a dam.
Hope this is the start of the end of the drought here. Thinking of planting a bunch of seeds in pots outdoors even with winter starting.
We don't get frost or snow. But they will be going straight into 12/12 from seed. If it gets wetter after it is flowering I may finish them off indoors.
Will give me a chance to pick some phenos, as the seed is all swazi gold bag seed. I have hundreds of seeds as the organic mountain growers don't rip males, and they sell weed by volume, not weight. Growers are very low budget and no active measures are taken to fight mold or other problems, the result is plants with strong resistance to almost anything. 
You get quite a few hybrids this way, as lots of overseas growers are supplying these growers with good seed, and things get cross pollinated. I like the sativas with lots of indica like leaves.
Generally, they are not super strong but smokes really smooth, and you can puff away all day without getting fucked up or a headache, you may need a short afternoon nap though.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Good night guys and gals ....my sister in law is having an unexpected surgery in the morning...so I got lots of little ones to look after not including my own ....hope you all have a good night and a great morning......I've been eager to open a care package sent from the coolest gal on Riu .....one more week ((She knows who she is))
> 
> 
> K, good night, penises all around.
> ...


Don't be mad man! Hope the sisters surgery goes well


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Good night guys and gals ....my sister in law is having an unexpected surgery in the morning...so I got lots of little ones to look after not including my own ....hope you all have a good night and a great morning......I've been eager to open a care package sent from the coolest gal on Riu .....one more week ((She knows who she is))
> 
> 
> K, good night, penises all around.
> ...


Meow meow purrrrrr purrrrrr meow purrrrrr

My kitties are meowing it up this morning. 

I ate a burrito last night and grabbed some hot sauce without looking at what kind and accidentally grabbed the extrsct sauce. 

Now me tumtum feelz like shit this morning and I want to throw up. Must check labels in future


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Good night guys and gals ....my sister in law is having an unexpected surgery in the morning...so I got lots of little ones to look after not including my own ....hope you all have a good night and a great morning......I've been eager to open a care package sent from the coolest gal on Riu .....one more week ((She knows who she is))
> 
> 
> K, good night, penises all around.
> ...


Still waiting 

You didn't happen to send her with any "flowers" did ya? I'm running a lil low


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Good night guys and gals ....my sister in law is having an unexpected surgery in the morning...so I got lots of little ones to look after not including my own ....hope you all have a good night and a great morning......I've been eager to open a care package sent from the coolest gal on Riu .....one more week ((She knows who she is))
> 
> K, good night, penises all around.
> 
> ...


our RIU days are no longer complete until we read your signoffs. Well Done, Inda!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 26, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> They have a bar here called Beer Belly and they do fries in Duck fat! ...... if you ever come visit......


I keep my fat from cooking duck just for potatoes. Hash browns, roast potatoes, fries, mashed.. it all gets some fat. Mix it 50/50 with bacon fat for more flavor.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 26, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I do like to take real fatty steaks and trim the fat off. Then I'll render the fat scraps down and pan sear the steak in its own fat!


I do that with the fat I trim from chicken. Trim, chop some onion and garlic, throw it all in a pan on low and render it down. Add some butter before throwing the chicken in.


----------



## ANC (Apr 26, 2017)

Jesus no, my cholesterol is still climbing and I am already cutting out fats. Will probably get a stroke or heart attack again if I did that.

Keep your dick in a vice.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 26, 2017)

Horrible last 36 hrs.

Wife got sick and dizzy, back to ER for 7 hrs. (High blood pressure)

Then, after being in and out of that hospital for the last 2 weeks, I managed to get bronchitis.

Bad painful bronchitis, 1st time I've been sick since 2015.

Got antibiotics from Dr., feel a little better in chest, but now I'm dizzy with chills. Changed shirt 6 times last night, waking up with soaked shirt blows. I think fever broke though, so things are looking up.

So everybody's sick here, and no power all day from a 'planned outage', and my daughter is bringing food.
I have no appetite but I'll eat. 

And all my projects are falling behind. I'm a lousy sick person.


----------



## 420God (Apr 26, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Horrible last 36 hrs.
> 
> Wife got sick and dizzy, back to ER for 7 hrs. (High blood pressure)
> 
> ...


----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 26, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> ran eli off the forum.


He's back. Hungry for cock and preachin' Jesus.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 26, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Horrible last 36 hrs.
> 
> Wife got sick and dizzy, back to ER for 7 hrs. (High blood pressure)
> 
> ...


Projects will still be there....I hope the wife gets the BP under control.

Cipro is a antibiotic that works well but causes tendons to snap in some people. Be careful and take it easy for at least 10 days after it. just FYI

I'd rather see photos of you getting better. Get well.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 26, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Horrible last 36 hrs.
> 
> Wife got sick and dizzy, back to ER for 7 hrs. (High blood pressure)
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your wife man. I hope everybody gets well soon Tang, including you of course.


I could send a video of me harassing a LEO naked if you think that would cheer you up. Or troll the person of your choice for the day if that would cheer you up. Or let another penis shaped balloon go with goodies attached and hope it lands at your place, if that would cheer you up. Or bring my toolbox with dynamite and different sized hammers to finish your projects so you can rest and be cheered up.


In all seriousness I hope you guys feel better. Sounds like you need a vacation ASAP when this all blows over. Thoughts,prayers,and good vibes sent your way man.

Inda


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 26, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> He's back. Hungry for cock and preachin' Jesus.


Link


----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Link





Green Bud Smurfy said:


> Read closely, so you will all see why not ALL Christians don't just "pick and choose". While SOME do, I am not one:
> 
> The Old Testament has many "contracts" with man. These are known as covenants. Some are permanent, but others are listed as temporary. It's the Old Covenant in the Old Testament that was fulfilled by Jesus in the New Testament. The Old Covenant consists of the *civil/ceremonial* laws of the Jews. However, civil/ceremonial laws are *very different* from the *moral* laws in the Old Testament.
> 
> ...


http://rollitup.org/t/berkeleys-liberal-intolerance-is-about-to-bite-them-in-the-ass.938971/page-25


----------



## Bareback (Apr 26, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3931498 View attachment 3931499


That's a beautiful spot . I must say I'm a little envious. I've been trapped inside hanging and finishing drywall , sucks to be me.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 26, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Horrible last 36 hrs.
> 
> Wife got sick and dizzy, back to ER for 7 hrs. (High blood pressure)
> 
> ...


That sounds awful, it's hard to take care of the wife when you're sick to.

Hope you and yours feel better soon.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 26, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> http://rollitup.org/t/berkeleys-liberal-intolerance-is-about-to-bite-them-in-the-ass.938971/page-25


Awww yes,,I saw him in a thread a few minutes ago. He was stating the obvious and basically taking good advice everybody else gave,and jumbling it together as his own expert advice.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 26, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Horrible last 36 hrs.
> 
> Wife got sick and dizzy, back to ER for 7 hrs. (High blood pressure)
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that.. hope u all are back to 100% or atleast 90 soon..


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 26, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3931498 View attachment 3931499


Killer looking spot bro.. guess I should get back to work


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 26, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Horrible last 36 hrs.
> 
> Wife got sick and dizzy, back to ER for 7 hrs. (High blood pressure)
> 
> ...


that sucks, T. taking it easy is a part of recovery and really does work, don't push it.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 26, 2017)

@tangerinegreen555 hope you and your wife start feeling better man.

Had myself a boring day now it's cheese steak time


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 26, 2017)

srh88 said:


> @tangerinegreen555 hope you and your wife start feeling better man.
> 
> Had myself a boring day now it's cheese steak time
> View attachment 3931717


Cheeseless cheese steak. I'm sorry, I can't like your post. 

Naht gunna do eeet.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 26, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> Cheeseless cheese steak. I'm sorry, I can't like your post.
> 
> Naht gunna do eeet.


The cheese is on the bread. With lettuce onion and tomato


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 26, 2017)

srh88 said:


> The cheese is on the bread. With lettuce onion and tomato


Lettuce and tomato on a cheesesteak? Hmm.. Don't get me wrong, I would eat it.. but doesn't seem right


----------



## srh88 (Apr 26, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Lettuce and tomato on a cheesesteak? Hmm.. Don't get me wrong, I would eat it.. but doesn't seem right


I like it every once in a while.. gives it a little crunch


----------



## Bareback (Apr 26, 2017)

I had cheese steak for lunch , it was ok but I wouldn't have mentioned it if it wasn't the topic of supper.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 26, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Horrible last 36 hrs.
> 
> Wife got sick and dizzy, back to ER for 7 hrs. (High blood pressure)
> 
> ...


Positive vibes your way tg.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 26, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I like it every once in a while.. gives it a little crunch


Lettuce, tomato and no cheese. That thing isn't a cheese steak, it's an abomination.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 26, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Lettuce and tomato on a cheesesteak? Hmm.. Don't get me wrong, I would eat it.. but doesn't seem right


C'mon Jerry, live a little. It's not like it's pineapple and Canadian bacon pizza.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 26, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Horrible last 36 hrs.
> 
> Wife got sick and dizzy, back to ER for 7 hrs. (High blood pressure)
> 
> ...


Much sympathy Tangie; sorry to hear that. Seriously, take it easy for recovery


----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 26, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I like it every once in a while.. gives it a little crunch


Ideally I enjoy them with only onions, peppers, and the neon 'whiz' shit (shredded cheddar/prov at home), but I can appreciate a little shredded lettuce now and again. Horseradish cream, as well. Contrast. Like biting a nice piece of cold melon/ripe tomato alongside a bite of grilled meat/shawarma/etc.
We used to get some great broccoli rabe & roast beef/pork rolls in a PA town near Lake Ariel. Been so long.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 26, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> C'mon Jerry, live a little. It's not like it's pineapple and Canadian bacon pizza.


I know right? I don't get how anyone could ever like that crap... you'd have to be some kinda weirdo for that to be your favorite type of pizza.














cries in the corner eating Hawaiian style pizza.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 26, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> I know right? I don't get how anyone could ever like that crap... you'd have to be some kinda weirdo for that to be your favorite type of pizza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## Bareback (Apr 26, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> I know right? I don't get how anyone could ever like that crap... you'd have to be some kinda weirdo for that to be your favorite type of pizza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hired a biker from Jersey a few years ago , one day we're at the local pizza buffet and I noticed my new helper making a strange face with ever bite so I had to ask, and his answer was these onions taste funny , I laugh like a asshole and say that bc it's Hawaiian pizza and that is pineapple. He takes another bite and said yeah it tastes just like pineapple, I'm thinking ok then.

I just you had to be there lol.


----------



## Steve French (Apr 26, 2017)

I drained the oil out of my vehicle. That's as far as I got, as I came across a cunt of an oil filter that just wouldn't give. I tried the stabbing with the screwdriver method first, and that failed. Of course, I had drained the oil from my vehicle so I couldn't drive it and I had to walk to Canadian Tire three times till I finally got the right tool to jimmy that cocksucker off of there. However, by this time I had stabbed myself in the right hand and after bleeding for a while found i couldn't put any pressure on there without a great deal of blood and pain. At this point, I accomplished going to the liquor store and buying a twelve pack.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 27, 2017)

I made a pot.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 27, 2017)

Steve French said:


> I drained the oil out of my vehicle. That's as far as I got, as I came across a cunt of an oil filter that just wouldn't give. I tried the stabbing with the screwdriver method first, and that failed. Of course, I had drained the oil from my vehicle so I couldn't drive it and I had to walk to Canadian Tire three times till I finally got the right tool to jimmy that cocksucker off of there. However, by this time I had stabbed myself in the right hand and after bleeding for a while found i couldn't put any pressure on there without a great deal of blood and pain. At this point, I accomplished going to the liquor store and buying a twelve pack.


I bought a oil filter strap wrench that you can use a wrench or ratchet to turn it works great for me . I don't remember what it costs but it was less than 10$.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 27, 2017)

Steve French said:


> I drained the oil out of my vehicle. That's as far as I got, as I came across a cunt of an oil filter that just wouldn't give. I tried the stabbing with the screwdriver method first, and that failed. Of course, I had drained the oil from my vehicle so I couldn't drive it and I had to walk to Canadian Tire three times till I finally got the right tool to jimmy that cocksucker off of there. However, by this time I had stabbed myself in the right hand and after bleeding for a while found i couldn't put any pressure on there without a great deal of blood and pain. At this point, I accomplished going to the liquor store and buying a twelve pack.


I fucking hate Canadian tire with a passion. 

That is all I took from that. 

Cheers, bud


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I bought a oil filter strap wrench that you can use a wrench or ratchet to turn it works great for me . I don't remember what it costs but it was less than 10$.


My dad had one of those. I was usually dyslexic about if righty would tighty that tourniquet rod thingy that snapped onto the socket wrench. I had some reeeal tight filters.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 27, 2017)

I've used big Channel Locks on them before, way back when. CL even has a special wrench now for filters. Course a lot of the newer filters you can't hardly get to, either


----------



## ANC (Apr 27, 2017)

You guys seem to commit suicide by lunch. Not a bad way to go I guess.
I could do with a good burger now... probably getting bird food for supper again.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2017)

ANC said:


> You guys seem to commit suicide by lunch. Not a bad way to go I guess.
> I could do with a good burger now... probably getting bird food for supper again.


Read Gary Taubes, Good Calories Bad Calories he will tell you that saturated fat is not bad for you and show you where the bad science came from.

Yesterday I accomplished Disneyland! So did Johnny Depp, fully dressed as Jack Sparrow was sitting in on Pirates of the Caribbean! No I did not see him. But I did have a Golden Churro in honor of the ride's 50th Birthday.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm on day 4 of no alcohol! Which is a really big deal for me. I also quit smoking cigs in February. I've been jogging and trying to eat better too. Been having some very vivid dreams though. 

I will admit I've been liking how much energy I've had lately. Definitely beats the daily hangovers that had become a norm for me. It's hard to be motivated when you're hungover as fuck all the time.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 27, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'm on day 4 of no alcohol! Which is a really big deal for me. I also quit smoking cigs in February. I've been jogging and trying to eat better too. Been having some very vivid dreams though.
> 
> I will admit I've been liking how much energy I've had lately. Definitely beats the daily hangovers that had become a norm for me. It's hard to be motivated when you're hungover as fuck all the time.


Good for you bro!!


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 27, 2017)

Found six morels / morals. However their spelled.. Six more and I'll make me a steak for dinner.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 27, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Good night guys and gals ....my sister in law is having an unexpected surgery in the morning...so I got lots of little ones to look after not including my own ....hope you all have a good night and a great morning......I've been eager to open a care package sent from the coolest gal on Riu .....one more week ((She knows who she is))
> 
> 
> K, good night, penises all around.
> ...


I feel bad. Didn't get pics of the cooked turkey. I put it in a roasting pan with potatoes, corn, carrots and a few other things. 

It is time for a cock story.


tangerinegreen555 said:


> Horrible last 36 hrs.
> 
> Wife got sick and dizzy, back to ER for 7 hrs. (High blood pressure)
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that. Get well soon.

I never said anything but spent Easter eve at the hospital with the wife. She is diabetic and lost a bunch of weight recently. Blood sugar all out of whack. She hasn't been getting breaks on time. The night in question she went 5 hours without a break and collapsed at work. Emt's said her sugar was 48. 

I went and had a talk with her boss. She will now be getting her breaks on time for snacks and what not.

When I say I talked to the boss it may have been more than talking. One of the girls told my wife I was furious when I went to her work after the hospital.





Hope you and the wife get better. I know I'm a stranger on the net but if you need anything just holler at me.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 27, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> I've used big Channel Locks on them before, way back when. CL even has a special wrench now for filters. Course a lot of the newer filters you can't hardly get to, either


A screwdriver jammed through the filter works also.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 27, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'm on day 4 of no alcohol! Which is a really big deal for me. I also quit smoking cigs in February. I've been jogging and trying to eat better too. Been having some very vivid dreams though.
> 
> I will admit I've been liking how much energy I've had lately. Definitely beats the daily hangovers that had become a norm for me. It's hard to be motivated when you're hungover as fuck all the time.


That's awesome man! I need to cut back on the sauce myself.


----------



## HydoDan (Apr 27, 2017)

Cut the handle to fit your vehicle... putting oil on the O ring helps.. Don't over tighten. Hand tight plus 1/2 turn.. Had to maintain heavy equipment for years..This thing never failed..
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Crescent-12-in-Chain-Wrench-CW12H/204064331?cm_mmc=Shopping|THD|G|0|G-BASE-PLA-D25T-HandTools|&gclid=Cj0KEQjwrYbIBRCgnY-OluOk89EBEiQAZER58tUtGskB4g2VcYQMQPTeJFUF7bAWPtLTw6SeGw0eNogaAt8i8P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 27, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I feel bad. Didn't get pics of the cooked turkey. I put it in a roasting pan with potatoes, corn, carrots and a few other things.
> 
> It is time for a cock story.
> 
> ...


My son was diagnosed with diabetes at age 12, when we first took him to the ER and found out his diagnosis his sugar was so high that the accucheck couldn't read it, had to draw blood.. his sugar was over 600.. they sent us immediately to the children's hospital who had a bed waiting on us.. they told us had we not noticed something wrong he could have fallen into a coma.. he is now 25..


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 27, 2017)

Chased this bastard out of my green house..lol.. 
Some people mistakenly call this a puff atter but I believe this is a hog nose or also know as a blow snake


----------



## Bareback (Apr 27, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> Chased this bastard out of my green house..lol..View attachment 3932102View attachment 3932103
> Some people mistakenly call this a puff atter but I believe this is a hog nose or also know as a blow snake


Can you get a closer pic maybe we could help identify it ? 





Jk
I get rat snakes in the shop a lot and they will scare the shit out of you, I haven't been bitten yet but I've damn sure screamed and cussed.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 27, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> I know right? I don't get how anyone could ever like that crap... you'd have to be some kinda weirdo for that to be your favorite type of pizza.
> cries in the corner eating Hawaiian style pizza.


I must have some secret Samoan ancestry cause this is my go-to favorite pie.
 




Gary Goodson said:


> I'm on day 4 of no alcohol! Which is a really big deal for me. I also quit smoking cigs in February. I've been jogging and trying to eat better too. Been having some very vivid dreams though.
> I will admit I've been liking how much energy I've had lately. Definitely beats the daily hangovers that had become a norm for me. It's hard to be motivated when you're hungover as fuck all the time.


Good on you Gary, 
I've been doing similar - haven't had a drink since Sunday (and intend to keep it that way in the foreseeable future), been eating lots less meat/lots more healthily prepped veggies and taking my big boy on power walk/runs daily.
I do feel lots better, I want to drop around 15 lbs of this winter weight & get ready for fishin season.



tangerinegreen555 said:


> Horrible last 36 hrs.
> Wife got sick and dizzy, back to ER for 7 hrs. (High blood pressure)
> Then, after being in and out of that hospital for the last 2 weeks, I managed to get bronchitis.
> Bad painful bronchitis, 1st time I've been sick since 2015.
> ...


Good thoughts to you Tange & Mrs.
Sincerely hope things start looking up for you and good health returns to you and your wife.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 27, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> Chased this bastard out of my green house..lol..View attachment 3932102View attachment 3932103
> Some people mistakenly call this a puff atter but I believe this is a hog nose or also know as a blow snake


You are correct, that's not a puff adder it looks like a Hog nosed snake. Actually a good thing to have around your green house as it will eat the rats & mice that can kill your plants. The down side is it could also knock over smaller plants.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 27, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> A screwdriver jammed through the filter works also.


Back in high school when I used to do mechanic work for a living this old ranch truck came in and that fucking filter did NOT want to come off.

I had to take a hammer and chisel to it after it caved in on itself and twisted apart.


----------



## ANC (Apr 27, 2017)

hacked and cut about 10x6' of vines and knee high grass off my abandoned brick paving in the back, probably 5 times more left to do - can't grow clean weed in a messy yard. Was amazed how quick nature can reclaim things. My back and hips are fucked tonight, I'm serial smoking slow boats.

Was a lovely day outside after yesterday's storm. Sun was hot, but everything was moist and healthy looking.

*Going to teach you the best trick to remove ANY stuck oil filter.:*
Take a piece of rough sandpaper, say 40 to 80 grit. put it in your hand like a rag you would use to open a jar, with the rough side facing the filter. Even filters that felt impossible to move with the appropriate ratchets will just spin off with what feels like no effort.... The tools struggle because the filter gets slippery as fuck. You can now throw out the oil filter spanner as it just takes up space.

Let no one say you never learn any useful skills on a pot site.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 27, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> Chased this bastard out of my green house..lol..View attachment 3932102View attachment 3932103
> Some people mistakenly call this a puff atter but I believe this is a hog nose or also know as a blow snake


Puff adders are African -- and deadly.


----------



## ANC (Apr 27, 2017)

I've eaten puff adder.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 27, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> Back in high school when I used to do mechanic work for a living this old ranch truck came in and that fucking filter did NOT want to come off.
> 
> I had to take a hammer and chisel to it after it caved in on itself and twisted apart.


Years ago I did a full rebuild on the 351M in our 81 bronco - the little woman took it on a 200+ mile trip for groceries after I had already put a couple hundred and the initial oil change on it (we lived in the interior of Alaska). About 50 miles into the trip the oil light comes on so like the smart gal she is pulls off the road, shuts it down & calls me. Long story short, when I painted the block I neglected to cover the oil filter seal surface & it ended up pulling off the old filter's gasket meaning I had two back to back when I installed the new one.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Puff adders are African -- and deadly.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 27, 2017)

ANC said:


> I've eaten puff adder.


Taste like chicken?


----------



## ANC (Apr 27, 2017)

Lol, bland chicken.

My maternal grandfather would BBQ and eat turtles :O.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2017)

ANC said:


> I've eaten puff adder.


I am tempted to ask if it tastes like the heterosexual adders


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 27, 2017)

ANC said:


> hacked and cut about 10x6' of vines and knee high grass off my abandoned brick paving in the back, probably 5 times more left to do - can't grow clean weed in a messy yard. Was amazed how quick nature can reclaim things. My back and hips are fucked tonight, I'm serial smoking slow boats.
> 
> Was a lovely day outside after yesterday's storm. Sun was hot, but everything was moist and healthy looking.
> 
> ...


I use jar grippers after I cant get one of two filter wrenches to fit, but before the Chanel locks and screwdriver.


----------



## ANC (Apr 27, 2017)

Next time use the sandpaper trick. I couldn't believe it when I tried it the first time. I was ready to give up and knock a screwdriver through when I learned it.
It is like it takes no effort. All the oil prevents the can from really seizing stuck.


----------



## ANC (Apr 27, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I am tempted to ask if it tastes like the heterosexual adders


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 27, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> My son was diagnosed with diabetes at age 12, when we first took him to the ER and found out his diagnosis his sugar was so high that the accucheck couldn't read it, had to draw blood.. his sugar was over 600.. they sent us immediately to the children's hospital who had a bed waiting on us.. they told us had we not noticed something wrong he could have fallen into a coma.. he is now 25..


My wife has done that a couple times. One time she called me out of her head. Made no sense what so ever. I hung up and called her an ambulance. 

My wife works a union job. I called her union rep. They were breaking state law for not giving her breaks on time. The Americans with Disabilities Act also covers diabetes. It states they have to provide reasonable accommodation. Evenly spacing breaks out is not unreasonable. 

The night it happened I went to her job and the supervisor on duty was a 23 year old punk kid straight out of college with no work history. I got all up in his shit. He asked me to go outside. I told him no. I made a big scene about it. 

Something about my wife's life being put in danger really had me pissed off. 

A couple days later I met with the main boss. My wife regularly takes lunch during the last hour of an 8 hour shift. I told him it was bullshit. He acted like he didn't know. I told him he wasn't doing his job. I then demanded a print out of her time clock records. Those have been sent to her union and to the state labor board. 


I also let my wife know she is partly to blame. I told her when it came time for a break or she needed to eat just clock out and take a break. 

Fuck'em and feed'em fish heads.

Sorry to hear about your boy. The key to controlling diabetes is exercise and a good diet. 6-8 small meals a day instead of a few bigger ones. That helps control glucose spikes.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 27, 2017)

ANC said:


> Lol, bland chicken.
> 
> My maternal grandfather would BBQ and eat turtles :O.


Just playin.
I've eaten snake, turtle, turtle eggs, lynx, wolf, bear, beaver (the four and two legged kind), etc . . .
The list goes on.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 27, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'm on day 4 of no alcohol! Which is a really big deal for me. I also quit smoking cigs in February. I've been jogging and trying to eat better too. Been having some very vivid dreams though.
> 
> I will admit I've been liking how much energy I've had lately. Definitely beats the daily hangovers that had become a norm for me. It's hard to be motivated when you're hungover as fuck all the time.


The dreams are bad ass.. are you slaying dragons and fighting demons? When I stopped smoking I couldn't wait to go to sleep.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 27, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> The dreams are bad ass.. are you slaying dragons and fighting demons? When I stopped smoking I couldn't wait to go to sleep.


No but I did choke Cain Velasquez out last night. He was at a family get together and he was talking shit. So I showed him whats up! Then I woke up like "Where's my mother fucking belt bitches?"


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 27, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> No but I did choke Cain Velasquez out last night. He was at a family get together and he was talking shit. So I showed him whats up! Then I woke up like "Where's my mother fucking belt bitches?"


That guys not even a champion anymore but that's ok. I guess you gotta start small. By the second week I killed the devil and had full control of hell.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 27, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> No but I did choke Cain Velasquez out last night. He was at a family get together and he was talking shit. So I showed him whats up! Then I woke up like "Where's my mother fucking belt bitches?"


Remember that time i made it NINE days no beer?

The key is staying away from TC.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> That guys not even a champion anymore buy that's ok. I guess you gotta start small. By the second week I killed the devil and had full control of hell.


 I saved a space colony with (or from ... a little unclear) Arnie S. whan I had a vivid dream while leaving methadone. Escaped on a city-sized rollercoaster. Something about "no more drugs" makes me dream the big bright weird stuff.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 27, 2017)

I painted this at work.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 27, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> That guys not even a champion anymore buy that's ok. I guess you gotta start small. By the second week I killed the devil and had full control of hell.


lol I still felt like a champ hoe! Don't shit on my dreams. I was a beast in that mafaka. I made my cousin tap out too. That was right before Cain started talking shit.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 27, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> lol I still felt like a champ hoe! Don't shit on my dreams. I was a beast in that mafaka. I made my cousin tap out too. That was right before Cain started talking shit.


Fuck Cain Velasquez. 


Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3932152
> I painted this at work.


Pablo picasshole


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 27, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I saved a space colony with (or from ... a little unclear) Arnie S. whan I had a vivid dream while leaving methadone. Escaped on a city-sized rollercoaster. Something about "no more drugs" makes me dream the big bright weird stuff.


Best part of being sober is those dreams. I felt like I had something to look forward to, the sex ones are the best.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 27, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Fuck Cain Velasquez.


Word, I actually feel like the UFC has gone downhill since they got bought out. Fuck Dana White too. I better not have any dreams about him! And if I do, I better be choking him out like I did Cain bitch ass. 

Maybe next I can kick some dragon ass... or fuck one. Either way


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2017)

apparently there is a PAC-12 NCAA golf tournament in town this weekend. sucks for them because it's gonna snow. but the stanford men's golf team just happened to be practicing at the course i played yesterday. i got grouped up with two of them. posted a 78 to their 73 and 71. my theory about anyone who has their name embroidered on the bag is still true, they were complete assholes.

@Aeroknow


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 27, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Word, I actually feel like the UFC has gone downhill since they got bought out. Fuck Dana White too. I better not have any dreams about him! And if I do, I better be choking him out like I did Cain bitch ass.
> 
> Maybe next I can kick some dragon ass... or fuck one. Either way


Fucking a dragon would be crazy. Ufc is a shit show now, it's rare when the number 1 contender fights the champion.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> ~snip~
> I've eaten ... bear ... ~snip~


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 27, 2017)

I walked home from parole office, as I come out of beer store there is mybuddy who was cheating with cat lady on me. 


He bought me 5 beers. I am now making moves on his girlfriend. 


**flicks rolex**
**adjusts gucci bwlt**
**oooh wjats in my louis v handbag?**
**just 10k and a bit of crack and heroin**

Fuck this nigg I will blast her fase with sf juice


Juat watch for pics

She plays geetar is beach blonde and has an ass i just dont want to say no too

My future wife said "goodluck fam"

I got the louis v handbag
Stuffed full of illicit
A gucci belt holding up ma pants with a black flag and a glock 19 

Make money 9r die


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 27, 2017)

I might haveto hit someone tonight.

We will see


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2017)

RIP stoned failure


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 27, 2017)

Do Ibrelapse amd smoke a blast or keepnbeing sf and stacking racks smacking hookers and fiends

I got 5k in my pocket a louis v handbag a glock 19 and a full cooked chicken ready for sale

I want to t9ke a hit..


Relapse sf...
Maybe

I dont know but i want too. Brb i gotta fight

Crack dealing in a worst bar in t.o
.hi
H8rs

100 in crack

I got tjat


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 27, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I feel bad. Didn't get pics of the cooked turkey. I put it in a roasting pan with potatoes, corn, carrots and a few other things.
> 
> It is time for a cock story.
> 
> ...


Long over due on the cock story WB.

Since you failed to share that beautiful cooked bird with us. I think a full on cock thread is in order. 

Just sayin


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 27, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Just playin.
> I've eaten snake, turtle, turtle eggs, lynx, wolf, bear, beaver (the four and two legged kind), etc . . .
> The list goes on.


Beaver is delicious....


----------



## Bareback (Apr 27, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Best part of being sober is those dreams. I felt like I had something to look forward to, the sex ones are the best.


What sex dreams and all I have to do is sober up , why didn't someone tell me.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 27, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Beaver is delicious....


Indeed it is..


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 27, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Do Ibrelapse amd smoke a blast or keepnbeing sf and stacking racks smacking hookers and fiends
> 
> I got 5k in my pocket a louis v handbag a glock 19 and a full cooked chicken ready for sale
> 
> ...


You look like my friend danny, he's a tweeker dude that's hella funny. One time some Southsider in a red car pulls up by us and tells danny to take off his red shirt. Danny looks at him and tells him to stop driving red cars, guy just takes off, all embarrassed .


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 27, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> You look like my friend danny, he's a tweeker dude that's hella funny. One time some Southsider in a red car pulls up by us and tells danny to take off his red shirt. Danny looks at him and tells him to stop driving red cars, guy just takes off, all embarrassed .


I just did a huge rock deal and got called white bread wtf

I have more buti got ripped on a deal
.must smack a baby 

Be back after anal rape

Like joseph or whatever his name is


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 27, 2017)

Old bitches think they can hurt ol af

.i will do a dilly for the nilly

Be careful of old achool fiends who try to take a avantage of u 

I said wo7od give a bitch a 40 for making a 200 deala but im having othersrun for me

I may have to hurt someone


Fuck beers and crack heads. They bumping for me


----------



## neosapien (Apr 27, 2017)

I've accomplished watching SF spiral out of control again?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 27, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Beaver is delicious....


No matter what you may have seen on Jeremiah Johnson, beaver tail (the 4 legged kind) is nothing but leather covered gristle. I've cooked it & tried to eat it - the shit is inedible.



This kind is harder to get close to, but . . . well, you know the rest.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> No matter what you may have seen on Jeremiah Johnson, beaver tail (the 4 legged kind) is nothing but leather covered gristle. I've cooked it & tried to eat it - the shit is inedible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 They look so lovely when they shed their winter coats


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 27, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I just did a huge rock deal and got called white bread wtf
> 
> I have more buti got ripped on a deal
> .must smack a baby
> ...


----------



## srh88 (Apr 27, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> a louis v handbag






Sorry sf.. had to


----------



## HydoDan (Apr 27, 2017)

Good to grow another year.. Went to the Doc got my new Medical Card... Big accomplishment!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 27, 2017)

HydoDan said:


> Good to grow another year.. Went to the Doc got my new Medical Card... Big accomplishment!!


Are you going to register in the state database? I did it for the plant count (15), but I'm nervous now that our new attorney general is talking about cracking down on cannabis.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 27, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I've accomplished watching SF spiral out of control again?


No I am in control. 

Almost hurt a 210lbs girl who tried punching amd hitting me with a bottle.

I went home made about 6500$ after spending money. 

Skipping gym tomorrow and going Saturday. 

I shouldn't have talked to thw dude who bought me beers. He bought 800 in hard but the people he brought around me were jail sentences 

This fat Bitch who tried hitting me said if I tried walkingawayy she would kill me. My boy kept pushing me back after ahe attempted to bottle me and punch me. 

She got cloae to being murdered. 

I am done with crack head bitches. 

I want to go back up but am using better judgement. Thia stupid cunt literally tried hitting me in the neck with a broken bottle. 

Crackheads yo


----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 27, 2017)

I'd share with you if you were nearby. Send you home with stuff, too. Much of it is designated for sharing/the kids/gifting/etc....





 

Note the 'Mighty Malt' bag: _"I still believe I can fly."_


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 27, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> No I am in control.
> 
> Almost hurt a 210lbs girl who tried punching amd hitting me with a bottle.
> 
> ...


 Finish the night up by sucking a few dicks and you're back to normal.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 27, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> I'd share with you if you were nearby. Send you home with stuff, too. Much of it is designated for sharing/the kids/gifting/etc....
> 
> View attachment 3932276
> 
> ...


Those Truffle eggs are tasty as fuck. I usually stock up on Chocolate oranges when the xmas candy goes on clearance and ration them out until the following year.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 27, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Finish the night up by sucking a few dicks and you're back to normal.


Are you sure? I sucked some dick last weekend and I feel the same as I usually do.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 27, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Long over due on the cock story WB.
> 
> Since you failed to share that beautiful cooked bird with us. I think a full on cock thread is in order.
> 
> Just sayin


Ill get to work on it.


----------



## HydoDan (Apr 27, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Are you going to register in the state database? I did it for the plant count (15), but I'm nervous now that our new attorney general is talking about cracking down on cannabis.


I really don't like the idea of my name on any state database especially a "voluntary cannabis" database.. They basically
threw medical out when rec came in.. kinda sucks.. I can still get busted with a legal med grow... card is only for defense in trial... Wtf? I'll stay under the radar...


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 27, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> No matter what you may have seen on Jeremiah Johnson, beaver tail (the 4 legged kind) is nothing but leather covered gristle. I've cooked it & tried to eat it - the shit is inedible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now i watched one of those "Alaska Bush Men" reality fake episodes and this guy was chowin' down on a beaver tail like it was KFC extra crispy...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 27, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Finish the night up by sucking a few dicks and you're back to normal.


That's the goal. 

Have a bbc on his way to use and abuse my tonsils...

Ibroleplay he is lebron 

#realtalk
#onlygayforaday
#wannabuysomecrack?


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 27, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> That's the goal.
> 
> Have a bbc on his way to use and abuse my tonsils...
> 
> ...


Lmao, fuck LeBron. I feel like I'm one of the only people that can decode your drug induced ramblings.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 27, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Lmao, fuck LeBron. I feel like I'm one of the only people that can decode your drug induced ramblings.


Is it weird that I am not even on drugs yet? 

I was just hustling and had 6 beers since 130pm its now almost 930...

I will smoke a rock soon. Have a dude on hia way with 3 bricks. 

Yaknow I hate thw block because its all drunk natives, import killers and dum dums

Im hanging back. 

4 weeks ago I got into trouble up there that is dirty

Crack for president


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 27, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Lmao, fuck LeBron. I feel like I'm one of the only people that can decode your drug induced ramblings.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 27, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Is it weird that I am not even on drugs yet?
> 
> I was just hustling and had 6 beers since 130pm its now almost 930...
> 
> ...


----------



## neosapien (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm so tired that someone could swirl their dick in my ear and I wouldn't even care...

I went jogging in a sauna suit and sweat my mother fucking ass off.

I also might quit smoking weed for a while too because last night I got stoned and wanted to eat everything in the fridge. But I didn't and that was waaaaaay harder than not drinking.

I used to skateboard but now I just smash my fat ass face into the back of cars

All the cool fatties are doing it

I can't wait to get ahold of a big bowl of pho tomorrow. I'm gonna be just like this dude


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 27, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'm so tired that someone could swirl their dick in my ear and I wouldn't even care...
> 
> I went jogging in a sauna suit and sweat my mother fucking ass off.
> 
> ...


You went from a lazy unhealthy drunk to professional athlete in less then 24 hours.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 27, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'm so tired that someone could swirl their dick in my ear and I wouldn't even care...
> 
> I went jogging in a sauna suit and sweat my mother fucking ass off.
> 
> ...


I loce skaterboarding still. My skills lack the grace I used to have. 

3 weeks back I ran and went to hop on the board i didnt make it 3 feet before falling over infront of a huge group of people..

Needless to say I walked the rest of the way home with a broken ego and when I got home I also punctured a can and thay leaked out  

I been skating a ton tho with a buddy. Night hit the skate park tomorrow since no gym. 



mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3932309


Monstar

Let me fondle your balls good sir


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 3932307


upgrade to four rotors!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 27, 2017)

Relapse af is only doing that

Ill beat myself up for thia tomorrow

To enjoy the night for what fuck up it is. My girl qill be here at about 3 am after she doea work. 

I predict Sf will be spoken too and puniahed.


Stuck on parole
Still gettin high
My man took a headshot
Still didnt die


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 27, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> View attachment 3932316
> 
> Relapse af is only doing that
> 
> ...


Fuck it, if you go back to the joint at least you'll have an endless supply of dick.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 27, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> You went from a lazy unhealthy drunk to professional athlete in less then 24 hours.


I've always been athletic. I used to play basketball too.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 27, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I've always been athletic. I used to play basketball too.
> View attachment 3932320


That shit looked good for a second.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 27, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> That shit looked good for a second.


You thought that fucker was gonna do it for a second... but nope gravity took over.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 27, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Fuck it, if you go back to the joint at least you'll have an endless supply of dick.


True dat

Im on parole nigg

I am being good. 

I ain't never made slow bread if yaknow i am saiyan

Water whippin this white girl like we was in a jacuzzi

Hot water be bubblin, fiends be robbin
Kids tummies be rumbling 

They need to eat but the only thing I got to eat is this street food

100 a ball 

A cuban sammy be 6 bills
Flip it on the block
10 a point 
Thats 700 for thw spanish rock


Fucka with me


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 27, 2017)

Yas


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2017)

I just saw the young moon (24 1/2 hours since new) (a new supermoon) through my 10x70s. I'm gonna look in a few minutes ... Mars and the Pleiades are close and should come into view before dipping behind the trees.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 27, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Ill get to work on it.


Il be watching and waiting ....link as soon as you have released the cockle.

-Inda


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 27, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'm so tired that someone could swirl their dick in my ear and I wouldn't even care...
> 
> I went jogging in a sauna suit and sweat my mother fucking ass off.
> 
> ...


I will be there to comfort your ear.....I mean you,,, next time your that tired after jogging Gary ....wouldn't want anyone taking advantage of you.


Congrats on the beer thing BTW that shits not easy at all. I went through a rough spot with the Alchy. I know myself well enough now to respect things that are mind altering in any way....except sex, can't get enough of that....though the unexpected addition to my family last November has slowed me down. I only have unprotected sex 12 times a day now.....so far so good. I honestly just smoke a bit before bed or when me and my brother in law are chillin,,,,, which is rare since were still on restriction from the wives....

RIP Kohler RIP


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 27, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I just saw the young moon (24 1/2 hours since new) (a new supermoon) through my 10x70s. I'm gonna look in a few minutes ... Mars and the Pleiades are close and should come into view before dipping behind the trees.


That small bright spot near the bottom left is a rocket I fired at the moon.....sorry for ruining your picture buddy


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 27, 2017)

Well since everyone's going soft, I'd like to take this moment to reaffirm my commitment to marijuana, caffeine and alcohol.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Well since everyone's going soft, I'd like to take this moment to reaffirm my commitment to marijuana, caffeine and alcohol.


 me too.

no one likes a quitter.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 27, 2017)

I fucked up my back, I can't even stand. I've been trying to get to my weed For the last 20 minutes, It's very far.





I miss walking


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 27, 2017)

First time in my life I've ever had to wipe my ass from the front.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 27, 2017)

That was exhausting, I have shit on my hand and my balls .my assholes dirty as fuck and I can't get off the toilet, I used all my energy to wipe.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 27, 2017)

This is about the only time @fdd2blk would have a chance of winning a fight against me


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2017)

ok i'll bite. how'd you hurt your back?


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 27, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> ok i'll bite. how'd you hurt your back?


I was lifting something at work. Right when I was about to leave too. I'm in bad shape, I'm not ready for this pain that's about to hit me when I get up. I tried to get off the toilet seat once already but like a dumbass I forgot to pick up my pants while I was sitting. I stood up realized my pants were still on the ground. Instead of sitting back down then lifting them I tried to go for it and fell back onto the toilet seat. 


I'm not gunna lie, I'm scared to get up.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 27, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I was lifting something at work. Right when I was about to leave too. I'm in bad shape, I'm not ready for this pain that's about to hit me when I get up. I tried to get off the toilet seat once already but like a dumbass I forgot to pick up my pants while I was sitting. I stood up realized my pants were still on the ground. Instead of sitting back down then lifting them I tried to go for it and fell back onto the toilet seat.
> 
> 
> I'm not gunna lie, I'm scared to get up.


Uh oh, Fresno be needing a new Jefe


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 27, 2017)

Pull it together mijo, be strong. This is like international politics: if I don't have my heretofore strong NE border Imma have to start an arms race, premptive strikes and all that shit


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 27, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I was lifting something at work. Right when I was about to leave too. I'm in bad shape, I'm not ready for this pain that's about to hit me when I get up. I tried to get off the toilet seat once already but like a dumbass I forgot to pick up my pants while I was sitting. I stood up realized my pants were still on the ground. Instead of sitting back down then lifting them I tried to go for it and fell back onto the toilet seat.
> 
> 
> I'm not gunna lie, I'm scared to get up.


Is one of your shopping cart smart pots close to your bathroom window ....I have a plan.....and during times of distress such as these we often forget about contraband we hide in different places of the house......do you have da drugs hidden in your bathroom?


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 27, 2017)

Do you guys think sunshine is dead?


RIP sunshine ((humming)) in the eyes of an angel...((lighting candle))

Can't believe he went out like that ....poor guy had shit on his balls.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 27, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Pull it together mijo, be strong. This is like international politics: if I don't have my heretofore strong NE border Imma have to start an arms race, premptive strikes and all that shit





Indacouch said:


> Do you guys think sunshine is dead?
> 
> 
> RIP sunshine ((humming)) in the eyes of an angel...((lighting candle))
> ...


----------



## ANC (Apr 28, 2017)

Just made the wife half a cup of weed tea. She doesn't smoke, she might try to take a puff once or twice a year from strangers at a party.
Our 4-year-old is a bit too energetic today for her middle-aged parents, so I think my wife can do with a bit of a mellow out, Plus I have more than half a litre of tea left for me

I just used about a joint's worth of flowers, crushed into a litre of water with half a spoon of margarine and a piece of easter egg for fat. Boiled at the lowest setting on the oven for about 30 minutes.
Added 2 rooibos tea bags (best-tasting tea ever), let it steep a bit then strained through a coffee filter. I gave her 100ml, to get a ballpark of how much she would need.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 28, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Pull it together mijo, be strong. This is like international politics: if I don't have my heretofore strong NE border Imma have to start an arms race, premptive strikes and all that shit


It has begun, and looks like our Generalumpsimo has left a gaping hole in the nation's continuing policy to let de facto slave labor in (and nobody else!) so it can keep his biz buddies from being bled white on noncompetitive shit like paying them:


Damn I'm in a political mood this morning. I might visit Buck's County and go kill something. Hmmm, not a bad idea, everybody wins


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 28, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I was lifting something at work. .


was this about a week back?

i always thought people were faking it when they said they had a bad back until i hurt mine. now just getting groceries out of the trunk can tweak it.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 28, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> First time in my life I've ever had to wipe my ass from the front.


 I attempt this every now and then, particularly when I think there is still considerable weight hanging ... and I am always amazed how a hand that spent 50 years perfecting its aft-to-fore technique can do such a shitty job in reverse.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 28, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> was this about a week back?
> 
> i always thought people were faking it when they said they had a bad back until i hurt mine. now just getting groceries out of the trunk can tweak it.


 I'm gonna pass on some seriously good information I have so far succeeded in ignoring, but a timer is ticking until I regret not listening to Annie about this:

inversion table
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0084FD94C

I don't know about the brands, but I heard Teeter is god (but not cheap). I would buy one of theirs unless you see great reviews for a different brand. I would be prone to serious anger if I had to deal with poor workmanship on an appliance intended to make me more livable ... 

this model rotates in English ... @mr sunshine can get the one that rotates in Mexican.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 28, 2017)

Heating pad gave out on one of my
Little guys last night .....I had him in the nook window to get sun during the day ......it's a refrigerator without his climate control, poor lil guy 
Wouldn't wana piss his dad off.



Good morning Riu fam


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 28, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I attempt this every now and then, particularly when I think there is still considerable weight hanging ... and I am always amazed how a hand that spent 50 years perfecting its aft-to-fore technique can do such a shitty job in reverse.


Poetry


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 28, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> was this about a week back?
> 
> i always thought people were faking it when they said they had a bad back until i hurt mine. now just getting groceries out of the trunk can tweak it.


I tweaked my back yesterday morning while doing something non-strenuous. Just twisted the wrong way while lifting a water can. Wasn't a big deal at first but got worse through the day. Mrs. Stool says I need to strengthen it to prevent more episodes. Sounds like exercise...


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 28, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3932525 View attachment 3932526
> Heating pad gave out on one of my
> Little guys last night .....I had him in the nook window to get sun during the day ......it's a refrigerator without his climate control, poor lil guy View attachment 3932528
> Wouldn't wana piss his dad off.
> ...


I was so worried when I saw that first pic, amigo.

I thought you'd used a high-bandwidth way (problem number 1 with my hypothesis!) to tell us you'd received the Golden Turtle.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 28, 2017)

Also @Indacouch 







he's like YEAH and she's like I wish (it were good for me too)


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 28, 2017)

ANC said:


> Just made the wife half a cup of weed tea. She doesn't smoke, she might try to take a puff once or twice a year from strangers at a party.
> Our 4-year-old is a bit too energetic today for her middle-aged parents, so I think my wife can do with a bit of a mellow out, Plus I have more than half a litre of tea left for me
> 
> I just used about a joint's worth of flowers, crushed into a litre of water with half a spoon of margarine and a piece of easter egg for fat. Boiled at the lowest setting on the oven for about 30 minutes.
> Added 2 rooibos tea bags (best-tasting tea ever), let it steep a bit then strained through a coffee filter. I gave her 100ml, to get a ballpark of how much she would need.


Was it effective?

I've got my sister who is handicap and she's the whole reason I grow actually.....stopped her seizures completely ......I have several of you guys who help out and have been very helpful hooking sis up with oils/cookies/and even seeds and ideas...you guys know who you are and are friends outside of Riu. I really appreciate all of you.....I just told her about this tea so I'm guna try it out for her in a little bit......She wanted me to tell you all hello and thank you for your support/help and caring enough to do what you have. I'm actually her legal guardian and have taken care of her since our mom passed when we were young,shes the oldest in my family. The most precious person you guys would ever meet. I spoil the shit out of her and just remodeled her apartment last year with the new latest and greatest everything ......I'm jealous ((lol)) for those of you who don't know she has cerebral palsy and started having seizures when she was 3 .....those seizures have effected the right side of her body.....but thanks to this plant that some hate, she's doing very well with no seizures and can B.S with the best of us....she's 43 years old but decided she'd stop having birthdays at 29 like mom use to say LOL.....29 and holding she says.......so thanks again guys....I appreciate it very much.......I really like the oil that a great guy made for me .....it's nice to have a pen loaded for her incase I'm at work and she needs her meds.....but every night I tuck my boys into bed and then walk out to her apartment and help her get all relaxed for the night.......now I'm guna try this tea and see how she likes it .....((she's excited to say the least)) she has a little tea cabinet with about 50 drawyers,.all with different types of teas. She's already trying to figure out what flavor she's guna spike lol


Thanks again guys/gals 

--Inda


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 28, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Good night guys and gals ....my sister in law is having an unexpected surgery in the morning... ......snip....


How did things turn out? I've wondered but didn't see an update, thanks.

@tangerinegreen555 how are you and your wife doing?


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> How did things turn out? I've wondered but didn't see an update, thanks.
> 
> @tangerinegreen555 how are you and your wife doing?


Oh yes my bad and thank you for asking.....the surgery went off without any problems whatsoever, she's back at home on the mend....it all happen very fast as far as her being diagnosed and needing the surgery......I was watching my brothers kids as well as mine ....the girls are both teenagers so they don't need much looking after ....but nephew is 7 and he has autism...so he's full of energy and when him and little Inda get together it's Chaos at it's finest lol.....but all is well ....thanks again for asking


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 28, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I'm gonna pass on some seriously good information I have so far succeeded in ignoring, but a timer is ticking until I regret not listening to Annie about this:
> inversion table
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0084FD94C
> .


that looks a whole lot better than this:







can you imagine not being able to extricate yourself from this or stroking out, head swells up like a punkin', ME labels it "Death by Misadventure" with some bizarre sexual footnote.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 28, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> that looks a whole lot better than this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *naughty thoughts* (I'm doomed)


----------



## ANC (Apr 28, 2017)

My mom's boyfriend has a giant mountain tortoise. He has had her for 40 years, he calls her Olga after a very slow woman who used to work for him.

I reckon as long as your brain gets blood, you are good. Your feet are toast though.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 28, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Was it effective?
> 
> I've got my sister who is handicap and she's the whole reason I grow actually.....stopped her seizures completely ......I have several of you guys who help out and have been very helpful hooking sis up with oils/cookies/and even seeds and ideas...you guys know who you are and are friends outside of Riu. I really appreciate all of you.....I just told her about this tea so I'm guna try it out for her in a little bit......She wanted me to tell you all hello and thank you for your support/help and caring enough to do what you have. I'm actually her legal guardian and have taken care of her since our mom passed when we were young,shes the oldest in my family. The most precious person you guys would ever meet. I spoil the shit out of her and just remodeled her apartment last year with the new latest and greatest everything ......I'm jealous ((lol)) for those of you who don't know she has cerebral palsy and started having seizures when she was 3 .....those seizures have effected the right side of her body.....but thanks to this plant that some hate, she's doing very well with no seizures and can B.S with the best of us....she's 43 years old but decided she'd stop having birthdays at 29 like mom use to say LOL.....29 and holding she says.......so thanks again guys....I appreciate it very much.......I really like the oil that a great guy made for me .....it's nice to have a pen loaded for her incase I'm at work and she needs her meds.....but every night I tuck my boys into bed and then walk out to her apartment and help her get all relaxed for the night.......now I'm guna try this tea and see how she likes it .....((she's excited to say the least)) she has a little tea cabinet with about 50 drawyers,.all with different types of teas. She's already trying to figure out what flavor she's guna spike lol
> 
> ...


That's awesome dude.. ++rep


----------



## HydoDan (Apr 28, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I tweaked my back yesterday morning while doing something non-strenuous. Just twisted the wrong way while lifting a water can. Wasn't a big deal at first but got worse through the day. Mrs. Stool says I need to strengthen it to prevent more episodes. Sounds like exercise...


Exercise is easier than surgery... Physical therapy is in order.. Take care of your back.. Mine is ruined.. forever..


----------



## Bareback (Apr 28, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Was it effective?
> 
> I've got my sister who is handicap and she's the whole reason I grow actually.....stopped her seizures completely ......I have several of you guys who help out and have been very helpful hooking sis up with oils/cookies/and even seeds and ideas...you guys know who you are and are friends outside of Riu. I really appreciate all of you.....I just told her about this tea so I'm guna try it out for her in a little bit......She wanted me to tell you all hello and thank you for your support/help and caring enough to do what you have. I'm actually her legal guardian and have taken care of her since our mom passed when we were young,shes the oldest in my family. The most precious person you guys would ever meet. I spoil the shit out of her and just remodeled her apartment last year with the new latest and greatest everything ......I'm jealous ((lol)) for those of you who don't know she has cerebral palsy and started having seizures when she was 3 .....those seizures have effected the right side of her body.....but thanks to this plant that some hate, she's doing very well with no seizures and can B.S with the best of us....she's 43 years old but decided she'd stop having birthdays at 29 like mom use to say LOL.....29 and holding she says.......so thanks again guys....I appreciate it very much.......I really like the oil that a great guy made for me .....it's nice to have a pen loaded for her incase I'm at work and she needs her meds.....but every night I tuck my boys into bed and then walk out to her apartment and help her get all relaxed for the night.......now I'm guna try this tea and see how she likes it .....((she's excited to say the least)) she has a little tea cabinet with about 50 drawyers,.all with different types of teas. She's already trying to figure out what flavor she's guna spike lol
> 
> ...


Inda thanks for sharing stories about your family, they always touch my heart ( I was going to say in a special way but that usually means something else around here ) . My wife was the guardian for her brother we took good care of him but he got cancer and it was a bad deal, he was 2 years older than us but had the mind of a child. Everyone loved him and I mean everyone, so I know how rewarding and disheartening being a caregiver can be. Anyway glad to hear that the sister-in-law is doing well .


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 28, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> that looks a whole lot better than this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol Barn "My ambition is to die like David Carradine" totally (kung) fu'd


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 28, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Was it effective?
> 
> I've got my sister who is handicap and she's the whole reason I grow actually.....stopped her seizures completely ......I have several of you guys who help out and have been very helpful hooking sis up with oils/cookies/and even seeds and ideas...you guys know who you are and are friends outside of Riu. I really appreciate all of you.....I just told her about this tea so I'm guna try it out for her in a little bit......She wanted me to tell you all hello and thank you for your support/help and caring enough to do what you have. I'm actually her legal guardian and have taken care of her since our mom passed when we were young,shes the oldest in my family. The most precious person you guys would ever meet. I spoil the shit out of her and just remodeled her apartment last year with the new latest and greatest everything ......I'm jealous ((lol)) for those of you who don't know she has cerebral palsy and started having seizures when she was 3 .....those seizures have effected the right side of her body.....but thanks to this plant that some hate, she's doing very well with no seizures and can B.S with the best of us....she's 43 years old but decided she'd stop having birthdays at 29 like mom use to say LOL.....29 and holding she says.......so thanks again guys....I appreciate it very much.......I really like the oil that a great guy made for me .....it's nice to have a pen loaded for her incase I'm at work and she needs her meds.....but every night I tuck my boys into bed and then walk out to her apartment and help her get all relaxed for the night.......now I'm guna try this tea and see how she likes it .....((she's excited to say the least)) she has a little tea cabinet with about 50 drawyers,.all with different types of teas. She's already trying to figure out what flavor she's guna spike lol
> 
> ...


I didnt know you were an angel.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 28, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Inda thanks for sharing stories about your family, they always touch my heart ( I was going to say in a special way but that usually means something else around here ) . My wife was the guardian for her brother we took good care of him but he got cancer and it was a bad deal, he was 2 years older than us but had the mind of a child. Everyone loved him and I mean everyone, so I know how rewarding and disheartening being a caregiver can be. Anyway glad to hear that the sister-in-law is doing well .


Join us ... the special way has cookies


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 28, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I didnt know you were an angel.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 28, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Join us ... the special way has cookies


Ok I like cookies.



Hey wait why is the icing on this cookies smell so funny.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 28, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Ok I like cookies.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey wait why is the icing on this cookies smell so funny.


It's an acquired taste


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> How did things turn out? I've wondered but didn't see an update, thanks.
> 
> @tangerinegreen555 how are you and your wife doing?


Better than yesterday when I was nauseated for 24 hrs. I think I accidentally took 2 ceftin antibiotic pills an hour apart in my delerium and destroyed my stomach.

Wife improving, new BP meds, back to PT for back problem today.

I just rode the tractor to cut the grass inside the fence so the dogs can poop in short grass and I don't step on any surprises.
 
Oh, I looked up Ceftin. It's good for pneumonia, UTI's and gonorrhea. I never felt so totally covered from illness.

Fuck this sick shit, my helpers leveled the gravel yesterday without me. I'll see if I can get them to carry bricks tomorrow and I'll try to lay the pavers. Day off today.

If I was an NFL player, I'd be expected to play tomorrow. Have to toughen up a little.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 28, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Inda thanks for sharing stories about your family, they always touch my heart ( I was going to say in a special way but that usually means something else around here ) . My wife was the guardian for her brother we took good care of him but he got cancer and it was a bad deal, he was 2 years older than us but had the mind of a child. Everyone loved him and I mean everyone, so I know how rewarding and disheartening being a caregiver can be. Anyway glad to hear that the sister-in-law is doing well .


After I seen what it did for my sis and other people who also have family members/friends with similar conditions ...I started trying help them as well with the best medicine I could.....I do it all for free and don't charge any of the sick people I help. I honestly am greatful I'm able to help these people and that's payment enough for me. I will admit there is one downfall to doing this....I become attached to these people and they become like family to me.....sad part is a lot of them have cancer so Ive lost a lot of good friends who were very precious people in my eyes by doing this. Especially sad when there's kids losing a parent ...((I can relate)) I have lost a few friends that had little ones and me and Mrs Inda make sure they get a good Christmas each year.....it's sad to see how street dealers take advantage of these sick people who are already financially in a bad situation......I've pissed off my fair share of schwagg dealers by doing things free lol......I figure I'm an ass the rest of the time and have made my mistakes in life ....so this is my good deed to offset my shenanigans ((lol))....



@mr sunshine far from an angel buddy ....This all just kinda happen because of my sister and seeing the hardships she went through in life....me and my brothers beat some serious ass growing up protecting sis from assholes as well as other people who would get teased for things they couldn't control ((being disabled etc)) .....which we probably enjoyed doing more than we should of lol


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 28, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Better than yesterday when I was nauseated for 24 hrs. I think I accidentally took 2 ceftin antibiotic pills an hour apart in my delerium and destroyed my stomach.
> 
> Wife improving, new BP meds, back to PT for back problem today.
> 
> ...


Actually taking 2 an hour apart wouldn't really hurt you. We will often give a parenteral loading dose or tell someone to take 2 pills the first time and then 1 thereafter so don't worry about it.

Make sure when you finish you follow up with some live culture yoghurt. Anytime you do a course of antibiotics you want to do that.

Your yard looks lovely! It looks like it's 80 degrees out there (which is what it is here).


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 28, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> After I seen what it did for my sis and other people who also have family members/friends with similar conditions ...I started trying help them as well with the best medicine I could.....I do it all for free and don't charge any of the sick people I help. I honestly am greatful I'm able to help these people and that's payment enough for me. I will admit there is one downfall to doing this....I become attached to these people and they become like family to me.....sad part is a lot of them have cancer so Ive lost a lot of good friends who were very precious people in my eyes by doing this. Especially sad when there's kids losing a parent ...((I can relate)) I have lost a few friends that had little ones and me and Mrs Inda make sure they get a good Christmas each year.....it's sad to see how street dealers take advantage of these sick people who are already financially in a bad situation......I've pissed off my fair share of schwagg dealers by doing things free lol......I figure I'm an ass the rest of the time and have made my mistakes in life ....so this is my good deed to offset my shenanigans ((lol))....
> 
> 
> 
> @mr sunshine far from an angel buddy ....This all just kinda happen because of my sister and seeing the hardships she went through in life....me and my brothers beat some serious ass growing up protecting sis from assholes as well as other people who would get teased for things they couldn't control ((being disabled etc)) .....which we probably enjoyed doing more than we should of lol


You deserve way more credit then you're willing to take. I bet you'd help me off the toilet, because you're fucken awesome like that.


----------



## ANC (Apr 28, 2017)

cannabineer said:


>


One would think now that we are in the 21st century we have seen all there is on earth. But, there is an area probably the size of the US that has never been charted on foot by people.
When they (western science) found the first koala people thought it was the last one, it took 60 years, before they found the next one.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 28, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> You deserve way more credit then you're willing to take. I bet you'd help me off the toilet, because you're fucken awesome like that.


Help off the shitter is one thing but cleaning your balls and sphincter might be a bit much to ask.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 28, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Help off the shitter is one thing but cleaning your balls and sphincter might be a bit much to ask.


He'll do it..... no questions asked


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 28, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> He'll do it..... *no questions asked*


"Front to back or back to front" comes to mind.


----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 28, 2017)

Gonna try to do a little magnet fishing this weekend. I enjoyed it many years ago, dredging some of the more polluted NY rivers and creeks. I've been eyeing *this* bridge....it's nearly always vacant and in an out-of-the-way area (interstate has rendered it 'obsolete' for most folks), making for a potentially ideal scenario....



I've got my bright nylon rope, 100 feet, and I'm grabbing a couple of these magnets (100 lb. pull):





Here's hoping!


----------



## D528 (Apr 28, 2017)

finally put a sealer on my base shoe. woot. Have one room cut . I need to venture out for some floor finish so i can coat the stuff up and nail it in . . I figured since i had to make cuts id cut then final coat the waterbase to avoid flaking while cutting. Starting to look better now. The shoe is just laying in place now.
 
Hard to tell the floors so dark lol.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 28, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Il be watching and waiting ....link as soon as you have released the cockle.
> 
> -Inda


It will be a bit before I get the chance. I just took the back windshield out of my car. The tint was bad and I couldn't see to back up. Figured since the back window is out I will remove and redo the headliner. 

On top of that the veggie garden in going in. Got to run a manifold and drip lines.

I have also been hauling those heavy things into the woods.


If that is not enough I just installed new cabinets and a new gas stove. I have to finish the cabinets and put new flooring in.

Ill get to it soon as possible.

I know your aching for cock.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 28, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Help off the shitter is one thing but cleaning your balls and sphincter might be a bit much to ask.


I had to work in a hospital for a year during the Reagan recession early '80's when my real job laid half the guys off.

You had to do a lot of clean up like that in there. If somebody is incapacitated, they're going to need help, somebody has to do it.

Dirty work, but I always had a pretty girl or two helping me (actually more like me helping them, they were nurses and RT's, I was just hired aid help). 

I think I scored points with a couple of them by never complaining about cleaning somebody up, and got a few coworker dates that year.

Or maybe they would have went out with me anyway, I guess I'll never know now.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 28, 2017)

I accomplished realizing I have permanently disabled my left pointer finger. Not sure if you guys remember me saying a few months back about how I sliced it open whilst saving a container full of Cambodian kids from a human sex trafficking and organ harvesting ring. Yeah it was bad. It was either from that or opening a pack of ribs. I get those 2 events confused. Yeah it's fucked though.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 28, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I accomplished realizing I have permanently disabled my left pointer finger. Not sure if you guys remember me saying a few months back about how I sliced it open whilst saving a container full of Cambodian kids from a human sex trafficking and organ harvesting ring. Yeah it was bad. It was either from that or opening a pack of ribs. I get those 2 events confused. Yeah it's fucked though.


Probably from the container..


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 28, 2017)

finally got through to VOICE. described about half of the plot of an x-files episode to the lady before she realized it was a prank call and hung up. calling back already.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 28, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> VOICE


What's voice? Keep up the good work regardless.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 28, 2017)

Mission accomplished 
 
Big ol bowl of pho


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 28, 2017)

neosapien said:


> What's voice? Keep up the good work regardless.


the newest take on hitler's old favorite, "the criminal jew".

it's an acronym for "victims of immigrant crime engagement". it is not for reporting crime. it is there simply to highlight crime by immigrants for the purpose of scapegoating and demonization. because we all know it's worse to be robbed by an immigrant than by your american born neighbor, just like it was worse to be robbed by a jew than by a german who wasn't jewish.

i will be spending every spare moment i have calling them and wasting their time.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 28, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Well since everyone's going soft, I'd like to take this moment to reaffirm my commitment to marijuana, caffeine and alcohol.


I haven't gone totally soft. I just smoked, but I made sure to eat first! Like a true OG


----------



## Bareback (Apr 28, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Mission accomplished
> View attachment 3932801
> Big ol bowl of pho


I'm glad you posted this, it saved me from asking what you cooked for supper. I know it's weird but I have been wondering all afternoon what's for supper. I'm concerned I'll get fat just reading your post, ever time I see a pic I eat twice as much as normal.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 28, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I haven't gone totally soft. I just smoked, but I made sure to eat first! Like a true OG


Was totally fuckin with ya. Proud of you man.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 28, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I accomplished realizing I have permanently disabled my left pointer finger. Not sure if you guys remember me saying a few months back about how I sliced it open whilst saving a container full of Cambodian kids from a human sex trafficking and organ harvesting ring. Yeah it was bad. It was either from that or opening a pack of ribs. I get those 2 events confused. Yeah it's fucked though.


 I am stunned that the proceeds from those trafficked sex organs didn't pay for a new finger. So, ribs (mumble mumble damn walmart packagers)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 28, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I had to do a lot of clean up like that in there. If somebody is incapacitated, they're going to need help, somebody has to do it.


The Mrs. and I took turns caring for my Mother and Father as they passed only a few years apart (FUCK cancer if I haven't said it before).
We know the drill. 



Gary Goodson said:


> Mission accomplished
> View attachment 3932801
> Big ol bowl of pho


Dang, that looks delicious (and pretty healthy too).
Wish I could join you with a bowl. 
+


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 28, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The Mrs. and I took turns caring for my Mother and Father as they passed only a few years apart (FUCK cancer if I haven't said it before).
> We know the drill.
> 
> 
> ...


Man, weed plus alcohol can be fum (edit: fee fi fo fun). I'm reading "The Mrs. and I took turns fucking our Mother and Father"


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 28, 2017)

?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 28, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> ?


Yah, right? It was a "wait wut" moment


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 28, 2017)

HydoDan said:


> Exercise is easier than surgery... Physical therapy is in order.. Take care of your back.. Mine is ruined.. forever..


Yes, you are right of course. 
On the bright side, Mrs. Stool is mowing the yard right now! That hasn't happened in a long time! 
She's only doing the front but I'll take what I can get. 
Gonna milk it...


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 28, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> ......snip......
> Or maybe they would have went out with me anyway, I guess I'll never know now.


Send me a picture of you back then and I can give you that answer


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 28, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I accomplished realizing I have permanently disabled my left pointer finger. Not sure if you guys remember me saying a few months back about how I sliced it open whilst saving a container full of Cambodian kids from a human sex trafficking and organ harvesting ring. Yeah it was bad. It was either from that or opening a pack of ribs. I get those 2 events confused. Yeah it's fucked though.


Index fingers are wildly over rated


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Index fingers are wildly over rated


lol!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 28, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> lol!


You scoff!? Thumbs are where it is really at! You have FOUR entire fingers, sheesh


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> You scoff!? Thumbs are where it is really at! You have FOUR entire fingers, sheesh


I was not scoffing ... I was moving in the other direction! Pinkyward

Though your argument is opposable, I will support it


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 29, 2017)

So my nephew who had the brain tumors is back to driving and almost fully back in school....But the biggest sign of him being back to normal is getting a call from him last night at around 11pm asking if he could borrow one of his uncles((ME))paintball guns without me telling dad ...lol....of course I said yes got out of bed and put it out on the porch for him ....I heard his truck pull up around 12:30 am and then return around 2am ......not sure what he needed it for at that hour .....I just feel blessed to have my teenage nephew acting like a normal teenager again .....he's done so many things for kids in his same situation visiting the hospital and has even traveled around with my brother spreading the message and getting to toss the opening pitch in a few MLB games ......I have to admit I'm slightly curious about what he did with the paintball gun .....il update if I find out.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> So my nephew who had the brain tumors is back to driving and almost fully back in school....But the biggest sign of him being back to normal is getting a call from him last night at around 11pm asking if he could borrow one of his uncles((ME))paintball guns without me telling dad ...lol....of course I said yes got out of bed and put it out on the porch for him ....I heard his truck pull up around 12:30 am and then return around 2am ......not sure what he needed it for at that hour .....I just feel blessed to have my teenage nephew acting like a normal teenager again .....he's done so many things for kids in his same situation visiting the hospital and has even traveled around with my brother spreading the message and getting to toss the opening pitch in a few MLB games ......I have to admit I'm slightly curious about what he did with the paintball gun .....il update if I find out.


sounds like he was getting into something fun.. hes feeling better


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 29, 2017)

I'm on day six of sucking dix! Wait... I meant day six of no alcohol. Let's pretend I didn't say that first thing


Meh fuck it, line em up boys


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> So my nephew who had the brain tumors is back to driving and almost fully back in school....But the biggest sign of him being back to normal is getting a call from him last night at around 11pm asking if he could borrow one of his uncles((ME))paintball guns without me telling dad ...lol....of course I said yes got out of bed and put it out on the porch for him ....I heard his truck pull up around 12:30 am and then return around 2am ......not sure what he needed it for at that hour .....I just feel blessed to have my teenage nephew acting like a normal teenager again .....he's done so many things for kids in his same situation visiting the hospital and has even traveled around with my brother spreading the message and getting to toss the opening pitch in a few MLB games ......I have to admit I'm slightly curious about what he did with the paintball gun .....il update if I find out.


If you had been a really pro uncle you would have gifted a dozen eggs and a half dozen or so toilet paper rolls to go with that paintball gun LOL

Imagine the possibilities we missed not having paintball guns for those night raids on assholery. Ok ok you're young maybe you did not miss if, any good stories?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'm on day six of sucking dix! Wait... I meant day six of no alcohol. Let's pretend I didn't say that first thing
> 
> 
> Meh fuck it, line em up boys


You go Gar! That is amazing endurance. We probably need a pool about the number of dix! To early for the ODG/UB baby race pool


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 29, 2017)

srh88 said:


> sounds like he was getting into something fun.. hes feeling better


I could tell him and his friends were up to no good....just by the way they were laughing and carrying on when they picked it up.....mind you I was in bed asleep when he requested it...........God only knows what they did with it...


----------



## srh88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'm on day six of sucking dix! Wait... I meant day six of no alcohol. Let's pretend I didn't say that first thing
> 
> 
> Meh fuck it, line em up boys


i drank last night.. i didnt hit you up for tc because i dont want to be a bad influence. i made it 6 beers in and just got bored and went to bed. drinkings not as fun without someone to slam a case with


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 29, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> If you had been a really pro uncle you would have gifted a dozen eggs and a half dozen or so toilet paper rolls to go with that paintball gun LOL
> 
> Imagine the possibilities we missed not having paintball guns for those night raids on assholery. Ok ok you're young maybe you did not miss if, any good stories?


That's exactly what I was thinking they were doing ....funny you said that lol


----------



## srh88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I could tell him and his friends were up to no good....just by the way they were laughing and carrying on when they picked it up.....mind you I was in bed asleep when he requested it...........God only knows what they did with it...


as long as they didnt all do some fucked up shit, its all just being young. im sure we all have done some reckless crazy shit as kids


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 29, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> You go Gar!


----------



## srh88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 3933209


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 29, 2017)

srh88 said:


> as long as they didnt all do some fucked up shit, its all just being young. im sure we all have done some reckless crazy shit as kids


He's actually a really good kid so I'm confident he didn't use it on any living animals/people......the only advice I gave him when I told him yes il leave it on the porch was.....you know shooting people without there consent is basically the same as using a real gun to the police .....his response was .....nothing like that uncle,,,it's just me and my friends.....so I replied it's on the porch and keep your beans and frank protected ...lol 

Probably just a late night war with the cousins and friends at the ranch or something.....((shrug))


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 29, 2017)

I did text him that as well.......I'm super grateful he's doing so good again....I was worried and it's been a long road .....I'm close with all my family,,but especially the kids....they all love there crazy uncle.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 29, 2017)

Standing in line for a drink at the jays game.

Not even drunk and will blaze a joint after then grab some dinnnner

Edit at almoat 13.50 a pint or 12.25 a mixed drink I must drink sensibly... Like a 130dollar limit my girl can earn dat back**pimp hand raised**

Blah blah blah 

I love cats


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 29, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'm on day six of sucking dix! Wait... I meant day six of no alcohol. Let's pretend I didn't say that first thing
> 
> 
> Meh fuck it, line em up boys


.......Good job dude.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 29, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Standing in line for a drink at the jays game.
> 
> Not even drunk and will blaze a joint after then grab some dinnnner
> 
> ...


next time bring in a bottle.. might want to be hammered with your 6-17 record


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 29, 2017)

srh88 said:


> next time bring in a bottle.. might want to be hammered with your 6-17 record


Shots fire 

Pew pew


We got a slow start this season, no worries last 2 years we been dominating our league. 

Meow


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 29, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Standing in line for a drink at the jays game.


take some pics of the girls. 

surely you're not watching the game, those guys suck.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 29, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> take some pics of the girls.
> 
> surely you're not watching the game, those guys suck.


I will hold my tongue mr. IAMTOOGOOD

LoL k will upload one of me and lady doing kisses and shit

4:1 jays are up bott9m of the 8th

Going to ghandi a indian roti shop after for a butter chicken roti and picking up a bootle of rum too. Ain't had this roti joint in almoat a year. So Fucking good

How are ya dude?


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 29, 2017)

Fuck you
 
Kenny!


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 29, 2017)

Fuckin Kenny. That mother fucker!
When i was welding the aluminum i had to yesterday(in flip flops lmao) i burnt my foot! That mother fucking kenny son of a bitch

In the most fucked up spot wearing flip flops too. The slag found it's way right under the strap of my flip flop. I've dealt with worse, always has been my fault, but this is 100% kenny's fault right here.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuckin Kenny. That mother fucker!
> When i was welding the aluminum i had to yesterday(in flip flops lmao) i burnt my foot! That mother fucking kenny son of a bitch
> View attachment 3933342
> In the most fucked up spot wearing flip flops too. The slag found it's way right under the strap of my flip flop. I've dealt with worse, always has been my fault, but this is 100% kenny's fault right here.


god dammit kenny


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 29, 2017)

@mr sunshine 

I got some tickets to a raptors vs cavs game. 

I feel conflicted who I am rooting for. 

What do I do?


----------



## srh88 (Apr 29, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> @mr sunshine
> 
> I got some tickets to a raptors vs cavs game.
> 
> ...


we all know your gonna root for lebron.. then hide in his locker after the game and pop out naked hammered as fuck


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 29, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> @mr sunshine
> 
> I got some tickets to a raptors vs cavs game.
> 
> ...


Leave the glock at home. 
Just sayin'...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 29, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuck you
> View attachment 3933340
> Kenny!


Lol.
Darth Vader's in the house - you need to upload an audio w/ the helmet on.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 29, 2017)

srh88 said:


> we all know your gonna root for lebron.. then hide in his locker after the game and pop out naked hammered as fuck


Grab his game jersey while you're at it.
I hear Mexico is nice this time of the year.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 29, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Grab his game jersey while you're at it.
> I hear Mexico is nice this time of the year.


only if you don't mind the rape.

 

did my remark about trump voters being unhonorable pussies who want to shoot hibernating bears upset you or something?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 29, 2017)

“I have decided to stick to love...Hate is too great a burden to bear.” 
― Martin Luther King Jr.,


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 29, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Leave the glock at home.
> Just sayin'...


Last time I went to araptors game and got court side tickets from work for being employee of the year. I got 2 tickets and a 1000$ bonus. 

I did mdma and ketamine during the game and fell down a few times. It was fun


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 29, 2017)

srh88 said:


> we all know your gonna root for lebron.. then hide in his locker after the game and pop out naked hammered as fuck


You know me too well 

I got a raptors jersy doe


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 29, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> @mr sunshine
> 
> I got some tickets to a raptors vs cavs game.
> 
> ...


Raptors, all day.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 29, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> “I have decided to stick to love...Hate is too great a burden to bear.”
> ― Martin Luther King Jr.,


why are you quoting martin luther king after you voted for a guy who called for the execution of 5 innocent black men and who was endorsed by the Ku Klux Klan?

would MLK have approved of your racist birtherism, and defending people who said obama was a secret kenyan muslim?

the hypocrisy is kinda off the charts here.


----------



## RealisticMTA-8 (Apr 29, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> hitler was at least competent.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 29, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Raptors, all day.


Warriors are the best team over 2 seasons now with nothing to show for it but a collapse last year in the final couple games.

I don't bet anymore (because I lost as often as I won so I never won shit), but if I was going to bet, it would be hard to bet against a team that lost so few games.

We'll see what happens.

And Lebron is cool. Everybody likes him, they just won't admit it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 29, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Warriors are the best team over 2 seasons now with nothing to show for it but a collapse last year in the final couple games.
> 
> I don't bet anymore (because I lost as often as I won so I never won shit), but if I was going to bet, it would be hard to bet against a team that lost so few games.
> 
> ...


You don't even know what it's like to have been a life long warriors fan bro. Omg. Always trading off the best players and shit.
This team is a dream team. I hope we keep em lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 29, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Warriors are the best team over 2 seasons now with nothing to show for it but a collapse last year in the final couple games.
> 
> I don't bet anymore (because I lost as often as I won so I never won shit), but if I was going to bet, it would be hard to bet against a team that lost so few games.
> 
> ...


LeBron is a big baby that buys championships . Real greats don't take pay cuts to win. They also don't have 3 superstars in their prime, on one team.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 29, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> LeBron is a big baby that buys championships . Real greats don't take pay cuts to win. They also don't have 3 superstars in their prime, on one team.


I meant more as a person as opposed to athlete, he's just a likable guy.

His part in Trainwreck made the movie. Not that it was a great movie, but his part was hilarious.
The guy has a future after sports.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 29, 2017)

nice another.. (slow) sock.. welcome new sock friend


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 29, 2017)

I went hard today day, but I also over cooked the flat bread... it was still off the chain though. 
 
 
Italian sausage, fresh tomatoes, mozzarella, fresh Parmesan, topped with arugula and basil, and then drizzled over with a balsamic reduction. 


Fux with me


----------



## srh88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I went hard today day, but I also over cooked the flat bread... it was still off the chain though.
> View attachment 3933450
> View attachment 3933451
> Italian sausage, fresh tomatoes, mozzarella, fresh Parmesan, topped with arugula and basil, and then drizzled over with a balsamic reduction.
> ...


you burnt it!... id still fuck it up


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 29, 2017)

srh88 said:


> you burnt it!... id still fuck it up


Nah it wasn't burnt up or bitter, but it was a lil crunchy. And I felt like the Italian sausage was a bit heavy for this type of pizza. Next time I'm gonna use prosciutto instead.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 29, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Nah it wasn't burnt up or bitter, but it was a lil crunchy. And I felt like the Italian sausage was a bit heavy for this type of pizza. Next time I'm gonna use prosciutto instead.


wait... too much meats? gary is that you? never too much meats!!!!!!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 29, 2017)

srh88 said:


> wait... too much meats? gary is that you? never too much meats!!!!!!


Lol right


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I went hard today day, but I also over cooked the flat bread... it was still off the chain though.
> View attachment 3933450
> View attachment 3933451
> Italian sausage, fresh tomatoes, mozzarella, fresh Parmesan, topped with arugula and basil, and then drizzled over with a balsamic reduction.
> ...


To quote singlemalt, "I'd eat that"


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 29, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Nah it wasn't burnt up or bitter, but it was a lil crunchy. And I felt like the Italian sausage was a bit heavy for this type of pizza. Next time I'm gonna use prosciutto instead.


You gotta go with Spanish chorizo.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 29, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> You gotta go with Spanish chorizo.


Word because Spanish chorizo you can slice unlike Mexican chorizo. That would go hard with some peppers too.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> You gotta go with Spanish chorizo.


OH FUCK NO!! It's Reynaldo's Puerco Chorizo for the win! Except it seems the cheap bastards just cheaped out on the peppers! So fuck maybe you are right..


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Word because Spanish chorizo you can slice unlike Mexican chorizo. That would go hard with some peppers too.


Reynaldo's Linguiza, what is wrong with you man???


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 29, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Reynaldo's Linguiza, what is wrong with you man???


I love Mexican chorizo, but I'm talking about as a pizza topping... yea, I rather go with sliced Spanish chorizo in that case


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 29, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> OH FUCK NO!! It's Reynaldo's Puerco Chorizo for the win! Except it seems the cheap bastards just cheaped out on the peppers! So fuck maybe you are right..


That's from the homeland, I'm talking about fancy shit from Spain. 



Mexican Chorzo con papa, bomb..
Fuck the huevo, I never add any, unless I'm cooking for alot of people and I don't want to use all my chorizo.


Gary Goodson said:


> Word because Spanish chorizo you can slice unlike Mexican chorizo. That would go hard with some peppers too.


Hell yea, you slice that as thin as you want.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 29, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> That's from the homeland, I'm talking about fancy shit from Spain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My grandma would mix chorizo in the frejoles! Psssssshhh it was over. I can go to town on that and tortillas and be happy.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I love Mexican chorizo, but I'm talking about as a pizza topping... yea, I rather go with sliced Spanish chorizo in that case


This is what I meant, when you need chorizo a little more dried


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> That's from the homeland, I'm talking about fancy shit from Spain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL gangsta!! I still hope for a clone of Green Crack from you


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 29, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> This is what I meant, when you need chorizo a little more dried
> View attachment 3933483


Whoa so you can slice that? This is new to me. I've never had Mexican chorizo you can slice. And I've be putting mexican sausage in and around my mouth since I was a kid!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Whoa so you can slice that? This is new to me. I've never had Mexican chorizo you can slice. And I've be putting mexican sausage in and around my mouth since I was a kid!


Yeah and I just did in the scramble I made this morning. Yeah @mr sunshine I cut it with eggs, I'm going to hell mijo


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 29, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah and I just did in the scramble I made this morning. Yeah @mr sunshine I cut it with eggs, I'm going to hell mijo


I'm just so ghey, I'll take chorizo how ever I can get it. Beans, eggs, taters, and I even mix it in queso and eat it with chips!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 29, 2017)

i just dropped a corned beef in the water.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 29, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i just dropped a corned beef in the water.


Make me a Rueben with the leftovers


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 29, 2017)

.


curious2garden said:


> LOL gangsta!! I still hope for a clone of Green Crack from you


I gotta ask my buddy if he still has it.(he should still have it)I gave him all my strains when I moved. I managed to get gg#4 . I also planted some seeds I made last year.... 


curious2garden said:


> Yeah and I just did in the scramble I made this morning. Yeah @mr sunshine I cut it with eggs, I'm going to hell mijo


I've never ate reynaldos cured chorizo. I'm going to have to pick some up


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 29, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Make me a Rueben with the leftovers


Open faced Rueben, piled high to the sky. The kind you eat with a knife and fork.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> .
> 
> I gotta ask my buddy if he still has it.(he should still have it)I gave him all my strains when I moved. I managed to get gg#4 . View attachment 3933490I also planted some seeds I made last year....View attachment 3933491
> 
> I've never ate reynaldos cured chorizo. I'm going to have to pick some up


The shopping cart makes that!


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 29, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> The shopping cart makes that!


When the buds ripe i plan on walking the streets and selling wet colas for 30 bucks a piece. Like the elote man, but weed.


With my little horn yelling, COLAS MOJADAS


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 29, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> The shopping cart makes that!


custom large capacity air pot


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> When the buds ripe i plan on walking the streets and selling wet colas for 30 bucks a piece. Like the elote man, but weed.
> 
> 
> With my little horn yelling, COLAS MOJADAS


OMG!! The right elote! But down here in LA you don't go see the Elote man on a weekend. You are talkin' 2 hour + waits for that gangsta elote shit


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> When the buds ripe i plan on walking the streets and selling wet colas for 30 bucks a piece. Like the elote man, but weed.
> 
> 
> With my little horn yelling, COLAS MOJADAS


I wuv U


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 29, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> When the buds ripe i plan on walking the streets and selling wet colas for 30 bucks a piece. Like the elote man, but weed.
> 
> 
> With my little horn yelling, COLAS MOJADAS


You gotta put a bell on there


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 29, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> You gotta put a bell on there


In California we honk little horns.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 29, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> In California we honk little horns.


Well, you can honk this horn any time you like!


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 29, 2017)

Roseanne is back, bitches.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 29, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> .
> I managed to get gg#4 . View attachment 3933490I also planted some seeds I made last year...


That's the most gangster fucking picture I've ever seen.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 29, 2017)

neosapien said:


> That's the most gangster fucking picture I've ever seen.


he used to push fat girls around in that cart until the wheels broke.. glad he re purposed it


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 29, 2017)

srh88 said:


> he used to push fat girls around in that cart until the wheels broke.. glad he re purposed it


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 30, 2017)

I had serious plans for this weekend....planned on accomplishing many many things , except popping seeds and dropping clones. I'm not growing any this year ((RATS)).....if I was going to ....I would have got all my beans going this weekend .....but since there's rats around here... il only be planting tomatoes and plan on making my own katsup and selling it on the black market .......but none of this was possible because my mother fucking allergies side lined my ass BIG TIME.....I've got the sniffles red eyes scratchy throat and have been trying to itch my inner ear with an ice pick all day......I couldn't even trim the rest of my ...................tomatoes......... because the smell of these certain tomatoes made it even worse .....fuckin allergies suck dirty asshole...........#fuckrats #fuckallergies

Will you sell my katsup off your cart @mr sunshine ?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3933503


#thuglife


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I had serious plans for this weekend....planned on accomplishing many many things , except popping seeds and dropping clones. I'm not growing any this year ((RATS)).....if I was going to ....I would have got all my beans going this weekend .....but since there's rats around here... il only be planting tomatoes and plan on making my own katsup and selling it on the black market .......but none of this was possible because my mother fucking allergies side lined my ass BIG TIME.....I've got the sniffles red eyes scratchy throat and have been trying to itch my inner ear with an ice pick all day......I couldn't even trim the rest of my ...................tomatoes......... because the smell of these certain tomatoes made it even worse .....fuckin allergies suck dirty asshole...........#fuckrats #fuckallergies
> 
> Will you sell my katsup of your cart @mr sunshine ?


++ rep, and
--tiny ninja bow--


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 30, 2017)

I also realized how addicted to fucking cigarettes I actually am as well. I'm sick as a dog with allergies, but still crawl out on the porch to smoke (WTF) so I'm guna quit smoking again ....I already smoke Marlboro 72 ultra lights as it is, I started smoking them so I would quit ....about 2 years ago ......so il join the Gary Goodson wagon and start trying to quit for real ......gotta buy a skate board first though ((flicks ash off cigarette while sneeze coughing from allergies))


Good night guys and gals

PENISneeze!!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I also realized how addicted to fucking cigarettes I actually am as well. I'm sick as a dog with allergies, but still crawl out on the porch to smoke (WTF) so I'm guna quit smoking again ....I already smoke Marlboro 72 ultra lights as it is, I started smoking them so I would quit ....about 2 years ago ......so il join the Gary Goodson wagon and start trying to quit for real ......gotta buy a skate board first though ((flicks ash off cigarette while sneeze coughing from allergies))
> 
> 
> Good night guys and gals
> ...


Because @Gary Goodson mafackin' gangsta


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 30, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Because @Gary Goodson mafackin' gangsta


 FHRITP!!!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 30, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I had serious plans for this weekend....planned on accomplishing many many things , except popping seeds and dropping clones. I'm not growing any this year ((RATS)).....if I was going to ....I would have got all my beans going this weekend .....but since there's rats around here... il only be planting tomatoes and plan on making my own katsup and selling it on the black market .......but none of this was possible because my mother fucking allergies side lined my ass BIG TIME.....I've got the sniffles red eyes scratchy throat and have been trying to itch my inner ear with an ice pick all day......I couldn't even trim the rest of my ...................tomatoes......... because the smell of these certain tomatoes made it even worse .....fuckin allergies suck dirty asshole...........#fuckrats #fuckallergies
> 
> Will you sell my katsup off your cart @mr sunshine ?


Fuck no, I only sell pimp shit.


----------



## Nugachino (Apr 30, 2017)

Making soup and hitting the bong.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 30, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> And I've be putting mexican sausage in and around my mouth since I was a kid!


hmmm, I see sig potential here.. @mr sunshine ?


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 30, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> hmmm, I see sig potential here.. @mr sunshine ?


I'll take it for a test drive.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 30, 2017)

Hey @Gary Goodson i see that Bryan O'Conner has a tribute to you in his avi..lmao!!

Fuckin Gary..

#riuroyalty


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 30, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Hey @Gary Goodson i see that Bryan O'Conner has a tribute to you in his avi..lmao!!
> 
> Fuckin Gary..
> 
> #riuroyalty


Yea I live rent free I'm that guys head


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 30, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> LeBron is a big baby that buys championships . Real greats don't take pay cuts to win. They also don't have 3 superstars in their prime, on one team.


I'd like to watch them fall to the raptors but if the last couple years was any sign 

Cavs in 6


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 30, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I'd like to watch them fall to the raptors but if the last couple years was any sign
> 
> Cavs in 6


Shut up stoned farmer, you only know how to grow dix!


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 30, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I'd like to watch them fall to the raptors but if the last couple years was any sign
> 
> Cavs in 6


Cavs will represent the east in the finals.. they swept my Pacers


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 30, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Shut up stoned farmer, you only know how to grow dix!


He knows how to show dix


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 30, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Hey @Gary Goodson i see that Bryan O'Conner has a tribute to you in his avi..lmao!!
> 
> Fuckin Gary..
> 
> #riuroyalty


http://rollitup.org/t/my-final-review-of-meizhi-1200-led.929296/page-3

Lol


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 30, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> http://rollitup.org/t/my-final-review-of-meizhi-1200-led.929296/page-3
> 
> Lol


Yeah that's were I seen the tribute..


----------



## kanda (Apr 30, 2017)

can someone like this post, I just need one more like


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 30, 2017)

kanda said:


> can someone like this post, I just need one more like


Nope, but I bet people will like my post. And I don't even need them to.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 30, 2017)

kanda said:


> can someone like this post, I just need one more like


Maybe, but tell me who you are first..


----------



## kanda (Apr 30, 2017)

im ron burgundy


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 30, 2017)

I burnt brush all day yesterday, on the hottest day we've had so far. I'm missing hair on one arm from getting to close to the fire, my neck is, literally, purple from a sunburn, I dropped a big fucking log on my foot so now it's all swollen and I can't get my boots on, I punctured my thumb on a stick, I lost the joint I had and I'm pretty sure I had heat stroke by the time I was done. My back tightened up the minute I got in the shower and I couldn't move for what had to have been 10 minutes, and I swear every muscle in my body cramped up at some point over the next couple hours. 

Now, I've never used cannabis topicals, but I had some infused coconut oil I wasn't using, because edibles don't do shit to me, so I pretty much basted myself with it and and within about a half hour I felt fine. I applied it once more before going to bed. The sunburn didn't even bother me at all last night, I slept great. I thought it would be good for the muscle pain, didn't really think it would do much for the sunburn but it did. My knees didn't even hurt when I got up, which I can't remember the last time that happened. Looks like my next batch of trim is getting used to make some type of salve/ointment/cream. Gotta go find some recipes.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 30, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Shut up stoned farmer, you only know how to grow dix!


Hey now, that is an sf quote and you best give me some credit

<.<.>>


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 30, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> He knows how to show dix


¿?¿?¿


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 30, 2017)

Listening to this sad song and on my way to get some vape juice

Damn thia one is sad


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 30, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Hey now, that is an sf quote and you best give me some credit
> 
> <.<.>>


I know It is and you deserve all the credit...


For growing those dix


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 30, 2017)

srh88 said:


> he used to push fat girls around in that cart until the wheels broke.. glad he re purposed it


What repurposed? There's still a fine thick bitch in there


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 30, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I also realized how addicted to fucking cigarettes I actually am as well. I'm sick as a dog with allergies, but still crawl out on the porch to smoke (WTF) so I'm guna quit smoking again ....I already smoke Marlboro 72 ultra lights as it is, I started smoking them so I would quit ....about 2 years ago ......so il join the Gary Goodson wagon and start trying to quit for real ......gotta buy a skate board first though ((flicks ash off cigarette while sneeze coughing from allergies))
> 
> 
> Good night guys and gals
> ...


As a real friend, you can use my very own personal antismoking aid(s). Heck I'll even use the supplied sanitary wipe first.

Sneeze on it and I'll have to charge, tho


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I'll take it for a test drive.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Says the dork begging for likes.


It's times like these I mourn the lack of down voting!


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 30, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> It's times like these I mourn the lack of down voting!


They hate us for our "kandor"


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> They hate us for our "kandor"


I wonder what became of kaender


----------



## srh88 (Apr 30, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I wonder what became of kaender


he was a legend. he was one of my favorite people to troll here


----------



## StonedFarmer (Apr 30, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I know It is and you deserve all the credit...
> 
> 
> For growing those dix


I take my dix very seriously

Damn got 60ml 9f pomchee juice but wanted to get a 60ml of snickerdoodle but they was out of it 

Will go back tomorrow and sample more. At 22.65 for a 60ml what a steal.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 30, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Fuck no, I only sell pimp shit.


I'm glad you shit your balls the other day then .


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 30, 2017)

Cleaned out the gutters of my house been raining 4 days straight


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 30, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Cleaned out the gutters of my house been raining 4 days straight


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 30, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3933769


He smoked out of the gutters because he saw all these rocks


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 30, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> He smoked out of the gutters because he saw all these rocks
> View attachment 3933773


Fuck you guys i hate you ive been off that shit 31/2 months you should be happy for me instead of antaganizing me fuckers.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 30, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Fuck you guys i hate you ive been off that shit 31/2 months you should be happy for me instead of antaganizing me fuckers.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 30, 2017)

Lol


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 30, 2017)

I ate a buncha doughnuts and played Wasteland 2. Such a productive day.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 30, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> I ate a buncha doughnuts and played Wasteland 2. Such a productive day.


Yer a cop


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 30, 2017)

LOL


----------



## Nugachino (Apr 30, 2017)

I worked for 3 hours. Then got to toke up by lunch thanks to unrelenting rain.


----------



## Rogues88 (Apr 30, 2017)

Hiked into the woods to put work into my guerilla grow. Dug some holes and got stoney!


----------



## Bareback (May 1, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I burnt brush all day yesterday, on the hottest day we've had so far. I'm missing hair on one arm from getting to close to the fire, my neck is, literally, purple from a sunburn, I dropped a big fucking log on my foot so now it's all swollen and I can't get my boots on, I punctured my thumb on a stick, I lost the joint I had and I'm pretty sure I had heat stroke by the time I was done. My back tightened up the minute I got in the shower and I couldn't move for what had to have been 10 minutes, and I swear every muscle in my body cramped up at some point over the next couple hours.
> 
> Now, I've never used cannabis topicals, but I had some infused coconut oil I wasn't using, because edibles don't do shit to me, so I pretty much basted myself with it and and within about a half hour I felt fine. I applied it once more before going to bed. The sunburn didn't even bother me at all last night, I slept great. I thought it would be good for the muscle pain, didn't really think it would do much for the sunburn but it did. My knees didn't even hurt when I got up, which I can't remember the last time that happened. Looks like my next batch of trim is getting used to make some type of salve/ointment/cream. Gotta go find some recipes.


 when you find a recipe link for me please , if I could wake up with out my knees hurting it would be awesome.


----------



## Dumbo_Octopus (May 1, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yer a cop


That is quite the ASSumption.


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2017)

Bareback said:


> when you find a recipe link for me please , if I could wake up with out my knees hurting it would be awesome.


15 g flower in 150 g coconut oil, in a mason jar with a tight lid. Fill crock pot with boiling water, turn crock pot on high and submerge for 3 hours.

Filter through a coffee filter and put in fridge.

That's the recipe I use and it works great.
hth


----------



## ANC (May 1, 2017)

Just gave my daughter a haircut. It's not that hard, I used to have long hair when more of my scalp was covered.


----------



## Bareback (May 1, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> 15 g flower in 150 g coconut oil, in a mason jar with a tight lid. Fill crock pot with boiling water, turn crock pot on high and submerge for 3 hours.
> 
> Filter through a coffee filter and put in fridge.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that sounds awesome , your my hero of the day.
Is it appropriate to give you ninga bows . 
+ Rep


----------



## Grandpapy (May 1, 2017)

Be sure to get it right!


----------



## zoic (May 1, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Fuck you guys i hate you ive been off that shit 31/2 months you should be happy for me instead of antaganizing me fuckers.


A big congrats to you sir. Overcoming addiction is tough, be it drugs, food or whatever. Hey, you do not need to let others rent space in your head, just consider where it is coming from and you can easily fluff it off. Cheers!


----------



## Indacouch (May 1, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Thanks, that sounds awesome , your my hero of the day.
> Is it appropriate to give you ninga bows .
> + Rep


All Ninja bows are for Neo,,,however a normal bow of appreciation/respect would be just fine.......I'm not saying C2G isn't a ninja, I just havnt come to that conclusion yet....and as I'm sure you know, I'm the authority on the bows around here.

Please label your bows so Neo doesn't kill you. He chops fingers off for fun ((not the kinda guy you wana fuck with))


----------



## cannabineer (May 1, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> All Ninja bows are for Neo,,,however a normal bow of appreciation/respect would be just fine.......I'm not saying C2G isn't a ninja, *I just havnt come to that conclusion yet.*...and as I'm sure you know, I'm the authority on the bows around here.
> 
> Please label your bows so Neo doesn't kill you. He chops fingers off for fun ((not the kinda guy you wana fuck with))


... that's how good she is!


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 1, 2017)

zoic said:


> A big congrats to you sir. Overcoming addiction is tough, be it drugs, food or whatever. Hey, you do not need to let others rent space in your head, just consider where it is coming from and you can easily fluff it off. Cheers!


Thanks man. Theyre just sock trolls fuck them


----------



## Bareback (May 1, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> All Ninja bows are for Neo,,,however a normal bow of appreciation/respect would be just fine.......I'm not saying C2G isn't a ninja, I just havnt come to that conclusion yet....and as I'm sure you know, I'm the authority on the bows around here.
> 
> Please label your bows so Neo doesn't kill you. He chops fingers off for fun ((not the kinda guy you wana fuck with))


That's why I asked bro. 

Hey did you find out what your nephew was up to with the paint ball gun?


----------



## ANC (May 1, 2017)

Still a long road ahead. I walked it myself.


----------



## Bareback (May 1, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> All Ninja bows are for Neo,,,however a normal bow of appreciation/respect would be just fine.......I'm not saying C2G isn't a ninja, I just havnt come to that conclusion yet....and as I'm sure you know, I'm the authority on the bows around here.
> 
> Please label your bows so Neo doesn't kill you. He chops fingers off for fun ((not the kinda guy you wana fuck with))


Besides I'm a carpenter if I lost fingers to a ninga no one would believe me, so you can't be to careful you know.


----------



## Indacouch (May 1, 2017)

Bareback said:


> That's why I asked bro.
> 
> Hey did you find out what your nephew was up to with the paint ball gun?


What nephew .....what paintball gun ....I know nothing 

Never had a paintball gun ....those things are dangerous .....((wink)) something in my eye sorry about that .


----------



## Indacouch (May 1, 2017)

@curious2garden I bet you can't guess what I'm doing today..(Smile)




Big hug where I pic you up and spin around and everything 



Of course it has nothing to do with growing....because I'm taking a few years off ....just to busy with work and writing lyrics to become a rapper. Il continue to copy paste google images for my grow stuff like always though .....I'm really good with photoshop 

EXAMPLE-


----------



## Indacouch (May 1, 2017)

@420God how's the little bird doing dude ?


----------



## 420God (May 1, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> @420God how's the little bird doing dude ?


Real good. Flying around a lot more on it's own. I'd get a pic but I'm driving.


----------



## 420God (May 1, 2017)

BTW, weather has been shit here going on 2 months now. Staying around 40 with record rainfall. Farm is a muddy mess and I'm still getting deer reports daily. Our spring doesn't usually drag this long.


----------



## Indacouch (May 1, 2017)

420God said:


> Real good. Flying around a lot more on it's own. I'd get a pic but I'm driving.


Cool .....wasn't sure if the wife made a special soup that made the new babies fly away.


----------



## 420God (May 1, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Cool .....wasn't sure if the wife made a special soup that made the new babies fly away.


Since it was born in the kitchen and she spends more time in there than any of us it took to her, thinks she's it's second mom. The only person it's friendly with.


----------



## Indacouch (May 1, 2017)

420God said:


> BTW, weather has been shit here going on 2 months now. Staying around 40 with record rainfall. Farm is a muddy mess and I'm still getting deer reports daily. Our spring doesn't usually drag this long.


Weather just turned where I'm at as well. I can't believe how strange it's been here this year. Seems it finally changed for the better ....I got my allergies somewhat under control so as a fellow cattle rancher/farmer you know that means busting ass until next winter ......I'm kinda glad I'm not growing this year TBH,, I don't think I'd have the time with all the work I have to do this year on the ranch .....((oh well)) maybe il plant one down by the river on my property for shits and giggles.

Have a good day buddy


----------



## ANC (May 1, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> .I'm kinda glad I'm not growing this year


this is grounds for an immediate ban you know.


----------



## Indacouch (May 1, 2017)

420God said:


> Since it was born in the kitchen and she spends more time in there than any of us it took to her, thinks she's it's second mom. The only person it's friendly with.


That's cool...I remember hand feeding my little baby doves ....they would do there little whistle as soon as I'd walk in the room....then when they would start flying they would literally be landing on my shoulders before I even sat down to feed em.....but a virus killed my whole Avery full ((sucks))


----------



## 420God (May 1, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> That's cool...I remember hand feeding my little baby doves ....they would do there little whistle as soon as I'd walk in the room....then when they would start flying they would literally be landing on my shoulders before I even sat down to feed em.....but a virus killed my whole Avery full ((sucks))


I like the first part of this. Sucks about the last.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 1, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I burnt brush all day yesterday, on the hottest day we've had so far. I'm missing hair on one arm from getting to close to the fire, my neck is, literally, purple from a sunburn, I dropped a big fucking log on my foot so now it's all swollen and I can't get my boots on, I punctured my thumb on a stick, I lost the joint I had and I'm pretty sure I had heat stroke by the time I was done. My back tightened up the minute I got in the shower and I couldn't move for what had to have been 10 minutes, and I swear every muscle in my body cramped up at some point over the next couple hours.
> 
> Now, I've never used cannabis topicals, but I had some infused coconut oil I wasn't using, because *edibles don't do shit to me*, so I pretty much basted myself with it and and within about a half hour I felt fine. I applied it once more before going to bed. The sunburn didn't even bother me at all last night, I slept great. I thought it would be good for the muscle pain, didn't really think it would do much for the sunburn but it did. My knees didn't even hurt when I got up, which I can't remember the last time that happened. Looks like my next batch of trim is getting used to make some type of salve/ointment/cream. Gotta go find some recipes.


My edibles would curl your toes! 
Dispensaries never sell anything strong enough for me, but my homemade "ultra strength" butter hits the spot, big time.


----------



## Indacouch (May 1, 2017)

ANC said:


> this is grounds for an immediate ban you know.


Don't worry I still plan on copy pasting from google and pretending it's my shit ......I'm not totally out of the grow thing this year.

Sometimes you gotta look into things a little harder to get the whole story .

 
Here's a pic of @DavidKratos92 .....for a visual on things aren't always what they seem .....sometimes you gotta look close and take time to reflect on what people are saying.........il make it up next year though


----------



## jerryb73 (May 1, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> My edibles would curl your toes!
> Dispensaries never sell anything strong enough for me, but my homemade "ultra strength" butter hits the spot, big time.


I've never had an edible that I felt anything from  I just figured they were for light weights..


----------



## Grandpapy (May 1, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I've never had an edible that I felt anything from  I just figured they were for light weights..


You haven't met Fumble Foods.


----------



## Indacouch (May 1, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I've never had an edible that I felt anything from  I just figured they were for light weights..


Don't challenge me like that jerry (lol)....if you haven't experienced legit edibles ....I suggest you look I to learning how to make some .....if your interested in trying il PM you my friends recipe that will rock your world ........or if your good at working on lawn mowers and baby sitting you can come eat some of mine and il show you why my name on here is so fitting .....just gotta drive from Florida to Cali ...no biggy 

For real you gotta get some bomb edibles to experience.


----------



## ANC (May 1, 2017)

Lol, then you had bunk edibles, as even regular smokers can get their asses handed to them with edibles.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 1, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> My edibles would curl your toes!
> Dispensaries never sell anything strong enough for me, but my homemade "ultra strength" butter hits the spot, big time.


I'm pretty sure my Crohns screws with me digesting fats, which, I think, is why they don't work. I've made oil and butter that put people down, so I know it works, and I got nothing. Last time I tried I said fuck it, decarbed a 1/2 gram of concentrate with about a Tbs coconut oil and some lecithin, melted it into chocolate and made a small bar. I got a barely perceivable body high.


----------



## lokie (May 1, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> @curious2garden I bet you can't guess what I'm doing today..(Smile)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you don't mind I think I'll print that pic full size and make a blockhead for my next scarecrow. Maybe it'll scare off trespassers too.


----------



## 420God (May 1, 2017)

@Indacouch 

 

Baby is on top, Rocky in the middle and Pebbles is in the cage.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 1, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I'm pretty sure my Crohns screws with me digesting fats, which, I think, is why they don't work. I've made oil and butter that put people down, so I know it works, and I got nothing. Last time I tried I said fuck it, decarbed a 1/2 gram of concentrate with about a Tbs coconut oil and some lecithin, melted it into chocolate and made a small bar. I got a barely perceivable body high.


Try a tincture, that'll make you come to Jesus


----------



## jerryb73 (May 1, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Don't challenge me like that jerry (lol)....if you haven't experienced legit edibles ....I suggest you look I to learning how to make some .....if your interested in trying il PM you my friends recipe that will rock your world ........or if your good at working on lawn mowers and baby sitting you can come eat some of mine and il show you why my name on here is so fitting .....just gotta drive from Florida to Cali ...no biggy
> 
> For real you gotta get some bomb edibles to experience.


Fair enough.. I'm actually gonna need some edibles for a cruise I'm going on in October cuz I believe they would be easier to smuggle on then some flowers.. so I'll take you up on your" friends" recipe.. I'll have some Bodhi gear ready this summer so if it's as bomb as everyone says I'll have that to use.. I'll pm you when I get home.. thanks buddy..


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 1, 2017)

Eat your heart out @Gary Goodson!


----------



## jerryb73 (May 1, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Eat your heart out @Gary Goodson!
> 
> View attachment 3934352


I sure he can't fuck with that..


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 1, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Eat your heart out @Gary Goodson!
> 
> View attachment 3934352


Lol what is this fine dining experience I'm looking at?


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 1, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I sure he can't fuck with that..


Better ingredients, better stir fry...


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 1, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lol what is this fine dining experience I'm looking at?


I knew you'd be jealous... 
This food represents a special kind of... "special". It expired TWO YEARS *before* we moved! We actually moved that freezer burnt shit from one house to the next. 
Go figure...


----------



## jerryb73 (May 1, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Better ingredients, better stir fry...


I thought you were germinating those veggies.. lol


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 1, 2017)

Reminds me of my childhood, if it wasn't out of a can, it usually looked liked that.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 1, 2017)

So, my daughters class germinated some seeds in class a few days ago.. got my attention  she brings them home and asked mom if she would help her plant them so they would grow.. mom says "ask your dad to help you"  fast forward a few days..


 Now I just gotta figure out what it is


----------



## Singlemalt (May 1, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> So, my daughters class germinated some seeds in class a few days ago.. got my attention  she brings them home and asked mom if she would help her plant them so they would grow.. mom says "ask your dad to help you"  fast forward a few days..
> 
> 
> View attachment 3934428 Now I just gotta figure out what it is


Morning glory, likely "Heavenly Blue"

edit:


----------



## srh88 (May 1, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> So, my daughters class germinated some seeds in class a few days ago.. got my attention  she brings them home and asked mom if she would help her plant them so they would grow.. mom says "ask your dad to help you"  fast forward a few days..
> 
> 
> View attachment 3934428 Now I just gotta figure out what it is


thats a meth tree. enjoy


----------



## jerryb73 (May 1, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Morning glory, likely "Heavenly Blue"
> 
> edit:


Yep that's it.. they knew, I forgot..lol


----------



## jerryb73 (May 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


> thats a meth tree. enjoy


I'll send you a sample when it's done.. you know, expert opinion..


----------



## srh88 (May 1, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I'll send you a sample when it's done.. you know, expert opinion..


for best opinions send free samples to @Drowning-Man


----------



## jerryb73 (May 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


> for best opinions send free samples to @Drowning-Man


I was waiting for it.. lol


----------



## Singlemalt (May 1, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Yep that's it.. they knew, I forgot..lol


Check into morning glory hallucinogenic properties: 5-10 grams of seeds each and you can take a family trip


----------



## Indagrow (May 1, 2017)

decided I like the choker girl.. She shall be referred to as K. I was high as a lab rat on blow the other night and couldn't cum for the life of me.. I pushed so hard I actually gave myself a fucking hemroid, I took a look a look at it and realized I haven't looked at my asshole in far to long but it's a mess unfortunately


----------



## Indacouch (May 1, 2017)

@jerryb73 little Inda has brought pumpkins and tomatoes home recently .....I was reading your post and it didn't allow me to like or reply ......but my wife says the same thing .....go find dad he'll help you with those ......I'm obviously going hard on the tomatoes this year since ((Rats))


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 1, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> @jerryb73 little Inda has brought pumpkins and tomatoes home recently .....I was reading your post and it didn't allow me to like or reply ......but my wife says the same thing .....go find dad he'll help you with those ......I'm obviously going hard on the tomatoes this year since ((Rats))


Only one rat named @fdd2blk


----------



## UncleBuck (May 1, 2017)

truck is in the shop so have been making prank calls all day to the VOICE hotline again. got through 6 times (about a 40 minute wait each time), wasted at least a half hour of their time, called 4 different operators scumbag collaborators. 

your taxpayer dollars are paying for this, folks.


----------



## Indacouch (May 1, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Only one rat named @fdd2blk


I heard he's a big one .....just seems rats don't run alone ....but fucke em, I like tomatoes.

I said--but fuck em


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 1, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I heard he's a big one .....just seems rats don't run alone ....but fucke em, I like tomatoes.
> 
> I said--but fuck em


Butt fuck em?







Ok


----------



## Indacouch (May 1, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Butt fuck em?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was the sound of it that counted Gary.



But ok, I stand corrected.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 1, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> It was the sound of it that counted Gary.
> 
> 
> 
> But ok, I stand corrected.


lol I wasn't correcting you bro. I was asking if that's what's we're doing... butt fucking the rats!


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> When the buds ripe i plan on walking the streets and selling wet colas for 30 bucks a piece. Like the elote man, but weed.
> 
> 
> With my little horn yelling, COLAS MOJADAS


With mayo, queso fresco and lime?


----------



## Indacouch (May 1, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> lol I wasn't correcting you bro. I was asking if that's what's we're doing... butt fucking the rats!


Oh, my bad 

Thought you were learning me something. 


Well since I'm not growing anymore. I have all the time in the world after work. Il lure them in and you hold em down Gar.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


> for best opinions send free samples to @Drowning-Man


I hate you guys


----------



## Indacouch (May 1, 2017)

Patience is key while hunting rats ......ssssshhhhhhh


----------



## curious2garden (May 2, 2017)

420God said:


> @Indacouch
> 
> View attachment 3934242
> 
> Baby is on top, Rocky in the middle and Pebbles is in the cage.


What's she in for?

@420God my birds laid an egg and I'm hoping it's fertile, (sorry for the terrible picture, best I could do while they were defending the nest box).


----------



## jerryb73 (May 2, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3934643
> Patience is key while hunting rats ......ssssshhhhhhh


Is that "cheese"? Lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 2, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> truck is in the shop so have been making prank calls all day to the VOICE hotline again. got through 6 times (*about a 40 minute wait each time*), wasted at least a half hour of their time, called 4 different operators scumbag collaborators.
> 
> your taxpayer dollars are paying for this, folks.


40 minute wait?

The rat population must be out of control.

Unbelievable!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 2, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> .
> 
> I gotta ask my buddy if he still has it.(he should still have it)I gave him all my strains when I moved. I managed to get gg#4 . View attachment 3933490I also planted some seeds I made last year....View attachment 3933491
> 
> I've never ate reynaldos cured chorizo. I'm going to have to pick some up


The shopping cart is genius.


----------



## srh88 (May 2, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> I hate you guys


Sorry I had to


----------



## Indacouch (May 2, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> What's she in for?
> 
> @420God my birds laid an egg and I'm hoping it's fertile, (sorry for the terrible picture, best I could do while they were defending the nest box).
> View attachment 3934974


For some reason I got an awesome visual of you fending off a rather large bird with a feather duster while trying to take that pic ......lol 

Birds with beaks like yours have are no joke ((fuckers hurt)) my moms parrot use to do this awesome latch and twist motion that was worse than any animal bite I've experienced .......


----------



## Bareback (May 2, 2017)

I noticed we are missing someone and some post from the pass couple of days. I guess that situation went south .


----------



## Bareback (May 2, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> For some reason I got an awesome visual of you fending off a rather large bird with a feather duster while trying to take that pic ......lol
> 
> Birds with beaks like yours have are no joke ((fuckers hurt)) my moms parrot use to do this awesome latch and twist motion that was worse than any animal bite I've experienced .......


Well I got shit on by a bird while standing outside taking a break this morning.
I don't think I deserved it but it's possible.


----------



## srh88 (May 2, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Well I got shit on by a bird while standing outside taking a break this morning.
> I don't think I deserved it but it's possible.


That's good luck


----------



## Singlemalt (May 2, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> The shopping cart is genius.


The whole concept is epic


----------



## Rogues88 (May 2, 2017)

Hiked in to my site today(about a 30min hike up mountain unpathed). Brought two bags of foxfarm farm and 5 gallons of water and dug two more holes(tired)! Stay Stoney!


----------



## Bareback (May 2, 2017)

srh88 said:


> That's good luck


Ok if you say so. I thought I was lucky when it hit my shoulder instead of my head. Lol


----------



## cannabineer (May 2, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I noticed we are missing someone and some post from the pass couple of days. I guess that situation went south .


You might even say someone's dastardly plans were foiled.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 2, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Well I got shit on by a bird while standing outside taking a break this morning.
> I don't think I deserved it but it's possible.


sorry about that.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 2, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Sorry I had to


In your defense...

He does REALLY like da meff.


----------



## 420God (May 2, 2017)

Ordered a digital camera. I don't know much about photography but I'd like to give it a try. I hate holding binoculars to my phone to get wildlife shots. Got a Nikon P900 with 83x zoom, suppose to be pretty good. I might have some questions when I get it for the photographers out there.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 2, 2017)

I ooked a killer corned beef. It should be done in 30 min.

Also i see a new parole officer at the end of may who I have seen bwfore. Then I go to a further location of p&p to do acourae. 

Hooray for mw

Im also going to ainf a song


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 2, 2017)

Did that WHOLE "name my seed company" thread get deleted?


----------



## jerryb73 (May 2, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Did that WHOLE "name my seed company" thread get deleted?


Good job..


----------



## Big_Lou (May 2, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Did that WHOLE "name my seed company" thread get deleted?


http://rollitup.org/t/music-thread.939695/#post-13506117


----------



## Indacouch (May 2, 2017)

420God said:


> Ordered a digital camera. I don't know much about photography but I'd like to give it a try. I hate holding binoculars to my phone to get wildlife shots. Got a Nikon P900 with 83x zoom, suppose to be pretty good. I might have some questions when I get it for the photographers out there.


Well I sure as fuck ain't sneaking no naked night jumps on the trampoline now .....thanks a lot


----------



## cannabineer (May 2, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Well I sure as fuck ain't sneaking no naked night jumps on the trampoline now .....thanks a lot


Think of it like Disney ... the souvenir photo goes in the album


----------



## Bareback (May 2, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> sorry about that.


Thanks but that's life right. I didn't even get mad, just looked up for a second and thought bad idea the next one will be in the eye or worse. And then I went inside and washed it off.


----------



## cannabineer (May 2, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Did that WHOLE "name my seed company" thread get deleted?


Yes, but in return I got a thread that is ideal for posting really, rreeaallllyy bad music.


----------



## Indacouch (May 2, 2017)

Rogues88 said:


> Hiked in to my site today(about a 30min hike up mountain unpathed). Brought two bags of foxfarm farm and 5 gallons of water and dug two more holes(tired)! Stay Stoney!


I hiked up a mountain today (took about 30 min or so) found two holes pre dug and 5 gallons of water with two bags of fox farms soil just sitting there .........I had some tomato seeds in my pocket and figured someone forgot about this stuff .....so I planted some tomatoes.

(Not tired at all)


----------



## Indacouch (May 2, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Thanks but that's life right. I didn't even get mad, just looked up for a second and thought bad idea the next one will be in the eye or worse. And then I went inside and washed it off.


You know sunshine is a large yellow bird ...he wasn't saying sorry in general ....he was apologizing for dropping a bird deuce on ya bro .


----------



## Rogues88 (May 2, 2017)

> I hiked up a mountain today (took about 30 min or so) found two holes pre dug and 5 gallons of water with two bags of fox farms soil just sitting there .........I had some tomato seeds in my pocket and figured someone forgot about this stuff .....so I planted some tomatoes.
> 
> (Not tired at all)


Awesome only wish I could find that spot but it's a little to late considering I have 10 holes predug and about 25 gallons of water up there!


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 2, 2017)

I have 3.23547 free hours to myself.

Shall smoke a joint, load up a videoya game and get to srinking these DIPA

Maybe some some deematers later


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 2, 2017)

Something about thia song hits close to home.

Maybe it is my love for being abused and abusing others during sexual recreations of the magic or something more sick

We shall seee


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 2, 2017)

Cats feet in alippers and bier


Ita a fuck ya tuesday


----------



## etznabkhan (May 2, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Did that WHOLE "name my seed company" thread get deleted?


 whyy it was good for loose time u.u


----------



## etznabkhan (May 2, 2017)

i go visit my son


----------



## Indacouch (May 2, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I have 3.23547 free hours to myself.
> 
> Shall smoke a joint, load up a videoya game and get to srinking these DIPA
> 
> Maybe some some deematers later


I never really played video games .....never really my thing to be honest.....unless there was a glitch that made the controller vibrate non stop .....I was more of an outdoors riding my bike off the roof and blowing shit up kinda kid ....love me a vibrating controller though..


----------



## Indacouch (May 2, 2017)

Rogues88 said:


> Awesome only wish I could find that spot but it's a little to late considering I have 10 holes predug and about 25 gallons of water up there!


Correction you have 8 holes and 20 gallons of water left .....early bird gets the worm for tomorrow ....but were guna need more soil either way ......so if you don't mind(thanks)


----------



## mr sunshine (May 2, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 2, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I never really played video games .....never really my thing to be honest.....unless there was a glitch that made the controller vibrate non stop .....I was more of an outdoors riding my bike off the roof and blowing shit up kinda kid ....love me a vibrating controller though..


Ill bee your gsmeboy

You can play with me every night


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 2, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


>


Hey now no callingme fat ok?

Damn skippy

Ps video games are very fun if you have good drugs and an urge to ball out on the virtual. 

I do a lot outside but today is my day yo.


----------



## Indacouch (May 2, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


>


Was that a Mr Sunshine stuffed animal being thrown 17 seconds in?


----------



## mr sunshine (May 2, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Ill bee your gsmeboy
> 
> You can play with me every night


That's by far, the gayest shit you said in the last 5 minutes.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 2, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> That's by far the gayest shit you said in the last 5 minutes.


You obvioualy didn't hear me 3 min ago saying "yo ita enrique on the radio lets damce" 

Fuck you sundown


----------



## mr sunshine (May 2, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> You obvioualy didn't hear me 3 min ago saying "yo ita enrique on the radio lets damce"
> 
> Fuck you sundown


Fuck you, lebron james.


----------



## Indacouch (May 2, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Ill bee your gsmeboy
> 
> You can play with me every night


As long as your cool with me shoving batteries in your ass until you start vibrating like the controller use to ((I'm down)).....nothing gay though ....I just wana rest my penis on you while you pretend vibrate after I put batteries in you .....I have a feeling your guna be cool with those terms.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 2, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Fuck you, lebron james.Jr


Fify


----------



## mr sunshine (May 2, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> As long as your cool with me shoving batteries in your ass until you start vibrating like the controller use to ((I'm down)).....nothing gay though ....I just wana rest my penis on you while you pretend vibrate after I put batteries in you .....I have a feeling your guna be cool with those terms.


Nothing gay about resting your penis on another man. GodDam, I think you found a loop hole.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 2, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I ooked a killer corned beef.


poser


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 2, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> poser


Hardc0re posing

Let me bw your french model


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 2, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Sorry I had to


No you didnt i wish youd give me a chance


----------



## srh88 (May 2, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> No you didnt i wish youd give me a chance


You got it. Don't get upset with tnt people. Do your thing man stay off that shit


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 2, 2017)

srh88 said:


> You got it. Don't get upset with tnt people. Do your thing man stay off that shit


Thanks buddy


----------



## Big_Lou (May 2, 2017)

srh88 said:


> You got it. Don't get upset with tnt people. Do your thing man stay off that shit


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 2, 2017)

Thr bottom is thc distillste with lrmon terps the top is stinky pinky live resin

I have fyre ron but that aint ur type of boy


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 2, 2017)

etznabkhan said:


> whyy it was good for loose time u.u


----------



## Indacouch (May 2, 2017)

LOL


----------



## Big_Lou (May 2, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> View attachment 3935323 Thr bottom is thc distillste with lrmon terps the top is stinky pinky live resin
> 
> I have fyre ron but that aint ur type of boy


I'd love to try this. Only straight up, hash (years ago), and the occasional brownie (many more years ago) for me.



Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3935336


Were you able to translate? I wasn't. 
_"whyY u gud 2 derp mach good looose time u.Y.u. flerp[%"_


----------



## mr sunshine (May 2, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> No you didnt i wish youd give me a chance


He's a whore when he passes out. You're going to have to get him drunk if you want to suck his dick.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 2, 2017)

My ass is still in pain, backs are important. I trimmed some bottom and super cropped a few heads. It was alright because I can sit on a stool while I do it. Luckily I don't use pussy ass pots.


----------



## Bareback (May 2, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> You know sunshine is a large yellow bird ...he wasn't saying sorry in general ....he was apologizing for dropping a bird deuce on ya bro .


Yeah I get it, he is just like most of my friends. 
It's like you don't want to be the first one to pass out at a party, when you wake up they all lie to you about what happened and then show you the pictures of themselves doing crazy shit and then lie to ya some more , I have great friends .


----------



## Big_Lou (May 2, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3935341


----------



## Singlemalt (May 2, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> My ass is still in pain, backs are important. I trimmed some bottom and super cropped a few heads. It was alright because I can sit on a stool while I do it. Luckily I don't use pussy ass pots.View attachment 3935341


Fuck nutes, mijo; who makes the best carts?


----------



## cannabineer (May 2, 2017)

This is a coupla days old. I'll bring it here even so.

There are currently two bright comets listed on my favorite visual astronomy site, heavens-above dot com.
The first is Comet 41P Tuttle-Giacobini-Kresak, currently very near Vega. It is a short-period comet with a moderately elliptical 6-year orbit. It is an intrinsically faint object, but it came very close to Earth a few days ago (perigee was April 26).

I managed to spot it in my 20x90 binoculars on the evening of the 27th, and I estimated its visual magnitude at about 10. Heavens-above gives its visual magnitude at 7.5 ... ten times as bright.

I remember hanging out on the Cloudy Nights site where visual astronomers congregate. Folks there would publish lists of "published v. perceived" visual magnitudes, and some discrepancies were large.

Some cool charts etc. are here:
https://theskylive.com/41p-info

The second comet is C/2015 V2 Johnson. This is a visitor from the far reaches of our Oort cloud (major axis is 120 thousand AU or two light-years, to the edge of what we call the Oort volume now) but during this pass, it got a tiny boost and is now on a hyperbolic (solar escape) trajectory. Again, Heavens-Above gives it a magnitude of 7.5 ... my estimate is about 9.0.

This visitor will be brightest in our skies in early June. I'll be watching it through my binos. It is near perihelion now, still outside Mars' orbit. I saw a prediction that it'll become naked-eye obvious at mag 2, but I doubt that very much now.


----------



## cannabineer (May 2, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Fuck nutes, mijo; who makes the best carts?


Home de Pot


----------



## mr sunshine (May 2, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Fuck nutes, mijo; who makes the best carts?


Walmart carts are pretty dope.


----------



## Bareback (May 2, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Walmart carts are pretty dope.


I have my heart set on a big lots cart.

Naturally when asked " how big will it grow" the answer is BIG and then when asked " how much can you harvest " the answer is LOTS. 
These are my emoji friends not sure if there high like me but hey I put the 

dope down infront of them and didn't act right so fuck it before I pass out cogartultions to me


----------



## Bareback (May 2, 2017)

I'm am supposed to get kick ass seed from CA tomorrow. And I hope I'm in better shape tomorrow the poor bastard is gona that one look at me and go , I wound never see his shit again


----------



## Singlemalt (May 2, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I'm am supposed to get kick ass seed from CA tomorrow. And I hope I'm in better shape tomorrow the poor bastard is gona that one look at me and go , I wound never see his shit again


^^^ Class of 2018 Stoned Farmer University


----------



## cannabineer (May 2, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I have my heart set on a big lots cart.
> 
> Naturally when asked " how big will it grow" the answer is BIG and then when asked " how much can you harvest " the answer is LOTS.
> These are my emoji friends not sure if there high like me but hey I put the
> ...


----------



## Indacouch (May 2, 2017)

I tried to steal a cart from the dollar store when I went to pick up some clothes pins for ..........tomato stuff.....I took off like a team of bob sledders going for Olympic gold.....but I forgot the carts have long poles that don't allow them to roll outside the store .....


So I ended up with half an exit sign and a twisted ankle instead.....

I'l make it work.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 2, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I tried to steal a cart from the dollar store when I went to pick up some clothes pins for ..........tomato stuff.....I took off like a team of bob sledders going for Olympic gold.....but I forgot the carts have long poles that don't allow them to roll outside the store .....
> 
> 
> So I ended up with half an exit sign and a twisted ankle instead.....
> ...


Noob


----------



## mr sunshine (May 3, 2017)

I came up, bigly. I found a rare walmart cart. Special edition, comes with a blue paintjob y todoat least a 30 gallon pot.


----------



## Indacouch (May 3, 2017)

Good night guys and gals ......my alarm goes off in less than 6 hours ...but my baby chunker decided he didn't wana sleep so I had to get up and play with him for a while ....he finally went to sleep ((growing fast))....now I got my dab in and can get some ZZZZZ's myself .

TTU all later,,,have a great morning.




PENIS!!!!!


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 3, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> He's a whore when he passes out. You're going to have to get him drunk if you want to suck his dick.


loL


----------



## 420God (May 3, 2017)

I can't wait to try out this camera after watching some of these vids.


----------



## Bareback (May 3, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I'm am supposed to get kick ass seed from CA tomorrow. And I hope I'm in better shape tomorrow the poor bastard is gona that one look at me and go , I wound never see his shit again


Sorry about this post everyone, I was completely toasted.


----------



## Bareback (May 3, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I came up, bigly. I found a rare walmart cart. Special edition, comes with a blue paintjob y todoView attachment 3935486at least a 30 gallon pot.


What strain, maybe blue dream .


----------



## Indacouch (May 3, 2017)

Bareback said:


> What strain, maybe blue dream .


Pretty sure it's ..

Pan handler #4


----------



## Bareback (May 3, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Pretty sure it's ..
> 
> Pan handler #4


Maybe even development a new strain hmmmm "basket case".


----------



## cannabineer (May 3, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I came up, bigly. I found a rare walmart cart. Special edition, comes with a blue paintjob y todoView attachment 3935486at least a 30 gallon pot.


That is the super rare Tour de Newark edition! And beautifully restored! Every mile you put on it now is _thousands_ lost when it's time to sell.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 3, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I came up, bigly. I found a rare walmart cart. Special edition, comes with a blue paintjob y todoView attachment 3935486at least a 30 gallon pot.


Damn, that's a classic!

This subject reminds me of being a kid where many of the Mexican American grannies in my neighborhood, would walk home from the grocery store, with their shopping carts and then park them in the alley, so that the next person going to the store could grab it and reuse it. 
The store didn't like it, but there wasn't a whole lot they could do about it, without losing customers.

Costco has some big bad extra wide carts that could probably hold at least a 50 gallon tree maybe even a 100.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 3, 2017)

Thinking of making a french onion soup for lunch and a fruit salad.

Going to finish the yard later before the storm rolls in.


----------



## cannabineer (May 3, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Damn, that's a classic!
> 
> This subject reminds me of being a kid where many of the Mexican American grannies in my neighborhood, would walk home from the grocery store, with their shopping carts and then park them in the alley, so that the next person going to the store could grab it and reuse it.
> The store didn't like it, but there wasn't a whole lot they could do about it, without losing customers.
> ...


Think bigger!


----------



## Indagrow (May 3, 2017)

My butt feels a little better thanks for asking


----------



## etznabkhan (May 3, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Think bigger!
> 
> View attachment 3935621
> 
> View attachment 3935622


good one xD


----------



## ANC (May 3, 2017)

Now yu just need some cushions and you have a sofa finally.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 3, 2017)

I went to get a notebook, ended up at the greek spot for spanikopita and only wanted 1 order but got 2.

On the walk home I said fuck it and got a bottle of Eldorado 22 and now I ak at a loss for words.

I forgot to get the notebook

**hits dab**

Edit it looked prettoer before.

Dangit

Edit2: I should have gotten an order of baclava

Might make another walk to go get apiece, uuugh 

Fml


----------



## BarnBuster (May 3, 2017)

420God said:


> I can't wait to try out this camera after watching some of these vids.


I remember watching a vid on this when it first came out. What a deal at $500 especially when I also remember how much a 35mm body and lens would cost in the olden' days to produce this quality. 

#420GodOfficialRIUPhotographer


----------



## 420God (May 3, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> I remember watching a vid on this when it first came out. What a deal at $500 especially when I also remember how much a 35mm body and lens would cost in the olden' days to produce this quality.
> 
> #420GodOfficialRIUPhotographer


The price is what really sparked my interest, before you'd have to spend thousands to get that quality. After already spending $600 on a phone I've learned to live with the camera on that for the longest time.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 3, 2017)

They all popped. 
A few strains had some beans that didnt pop (the blue apolloxak47 and a sour smurf matanuska thunderfuck) am getting a few new beans I gotta pick up for those. Oh wells. Tgia tom hills bog chunk crosses are a good thing. 

Rawr back to crack


----------



## ANC (May 3, 2017)

Finally ordered new pH and PPM pens from our friends and overlords China.
My old ones are knackered, 2 new batteries would have cost half as much as the two meters.
So, no I can get back into the hydro thing. My plants always did well using the standard hydro solution from the grocer, I just plan to veg under hydro though.
Forgot what a schlep it is compared to a simple soil grow. 

In my experience, we mess things up more often when we have systems that need frequent interventions.
The best setups are visited once a week. Also, makes the time go by so much faster than when you sit and smoke joints next to your grow trying to watch it grow.

I still have like a suitcase full of 35mm gear, a brownie and one of those old concertina cameras with the plates.


----------



## lokie (May 3, 2017)

ANC said:


> I still have like a suitcase full of 35mm gear, a brownie and one of those old concertina cameras with the plates.


 I still have about 10 or 12 old 35mm rolls of film undeveloped. Damn things have been hanging around for near to 30 years and at least 2 that may be 35 yr old.

Just never got around to taking them in to be developed and forgot about them. The same old story every time I see them, "I' should get these developed. Then forget them again until I stumble over them a few 
years later. 

Now I think I'll just wait until I get really old then have them developed, kind of like a time capsule.

While I do not know what is on each roll I have an idea of what is on some of them.

Pics of ex-wives, a trip to japan, some shots of random stuff from my travels around the US.
Some folks who are dead now or probably dead now.

But I'm sure most of it will come back to me whenever I do get off my lazy, cheap ass and do get them developed.


----------



## cannabineer (May 3, 2017)

lokie said:


> I still have about 10 or 12 old 35mm rolls of film undeveloped. Damn things have been hanging around for near to 30 years and at least 2 that may be 35 yr old.
> 
> Just never got around to taking them in to be developed and forgot about them. The same old story every time I see them, "I' should get these developed. Then forget them again until I stumble over them a few
> years later.
> ...


do it now
chemical film developing is going the way of the buggy whip


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 3, 2017)

420God said:


> The price is what really sparked my interest, before you'd have to spend thousands to get that quality. After already spending $600 on a phone I've learned to live with the camera on that for the longest time.


I wuv you

I do not know why thia post made me smile


----------



## mr sunshine (May 3, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> My butt feels a little better thanks for asking


Sorry buddy, I should have given you more time to prepare your anus


----------



## cannabineer (May 3, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Sorry buddy, I should have given you more time to prepare your anus


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 3, 2017)

Can you say
What I be
4 zaps as i sway
Hoe hoe how
Dey sayyy


----------



## jerryb73 (May 3, 2017)

I may have a problem


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 3, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I may have a problem
> 
> 
> View attachment 3935835


Smoke em if you got em


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 3, 2017)

Got driveway done over at the other place. Worked 4 hr. days last 4 or 5 days with 2 helpers. (I may stumbled onto something with the 4 hr. thing.)
 
I extended a section out for my parking space when I stop over there
 
Also move all excavated gravel and dirt to build up corner of property where it use to pond up when it rained. The road is higher in that spot than either property on both sides, don't know why. Ponding has moved to alley now. Lol, passing the pond. 
 
Alley is submerged when it rains, the township's problem now. I fixed my part.


And, my 30 year dream has come to fruition at my place: My generator has arrived! I should have gotten this 10-15 yrs. ago. I kept pretending the 5 power outages a summer would go away, I guess.
No more weird photo periods. As soon as I get it hooked up and run a gas line.
 
The switch box that keeps power line guys from getting back zapped if lines need work during outage. The switch box is the most important part. 80 AMP set up.


----------



## Indagrow (May 3, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Sorry buddy, I should have given you more time to prepare your anus


Fuck you you're not sorry


----------



## Bareback (May 3, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Got driveway done over at the other place. Worked 4 hr. days last 4 or 5 days with 2 helpers. (I may stumbled onto something with the 4 hr. thing.)
> View attachment 3935836
> I extended a section out for my parking space when I stop over there
> View attachment 3935837
> ...



That drive looks great . Good call on getting the control box.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 3, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Smoke em if you got emView attachment 3935838


I did lol those were empty..


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 3, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I did lol those were empty..


I am a leader 
But
You will not folloq me
I aint no preacher
I speak blasphemy

See you im hwll boys


----------



## Aeroknow (May 3, 2017)

If it wasn't for that fucking prick Kenny, and the farming of the marijuanas, I'd be fishing right now. But no! Gotta grow more and more, for less these days  It's like a full time job now! Some serious bullshit! It's not what i signed up for.
Finally finished the boat today after gardening most of the day. Can't take it out tomorrow like i was really hopping for, while it's in the 80's, because of fucking gardening, but taking it out friday.
   
I just hosed it down. Pollen everywhere.
Just need to order the Trollitup stickers and this baby is done.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 3, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Got driveway done over at the other place. Worked 4 hr. days last 4 or 5 days with 2 helpers. (I may stumbled onto something with the 4 hr. thing.)
> View attachment 3935836
> I extended a section out for my parking space when I stop over there
> View attachment 3935837
> ...


looks great as usual, Tang, but did you take enough time off to get better?


----------



## Aeroknow (May 3, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Smoke em if you got emView attachment 3935838


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 3, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Gotta grow more and more, for less these days


SMH. Ain't that the truth.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 3, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> looks great as usual, Tang, but did you take enough time off to get better?


I'm OK for a soon to be 63 yr. old.


I'm going to sign up for SS soon, a big raise!

My union pension gives you extra money until you sign up or turn 63, which ever comes 1st, so I liked the idea of the company paying me extra for a year. They owed me. Lol.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 3, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> SMH. Ain't that the truth.


And to think it's only gonna get worse. It was very fun while it lasted. Lived a great life because of it thats for sure.

The gold rush was over when everyone found out there was a gold rush


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 3, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> And to think it's only gonna get worse. It was very fun while it lasted. Lived a great life because of it thats for sure.
> 
> The gold rush was over when everyone found out there was a gold rush


Time to start making meth!






Not really. Don't get too excited @Drowning-Man


----------



## Aeroknow (May 3, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Time to start making meth!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 3, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> And to think it's only gonna get worse. It was very fun while it lasted. Lived a great life because of it thats for sure.
> 
> The gold rush was over when everyone found out there was a gold rush


The ONE thing we have going for us still is quality. The state is flooded with so much mid shelf/outdoor garbage its crazy. 

There will always be a demand for high quality, properly cured/trimmed shit. 

I think. Lol


----------



## Aeroknow (May 3, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> The ONE thing we have going for us still is quality. The state is flooded with so much mid shelf/outdoor garbage its crazy.
> 
> There will always be a demand for high quality, properly cured/trimmed shit.
> 
> I think. Lol


2k black market all day. 25 tops from clubs but it's getting harder and harder at them clubs


----------



## Big_Lou (May 3, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> View attachment 3935813




Edit: Seriously, though; hair, *eyes*, skin tone, zipper placement, etc....just swap the green natural fiber for blue lycra.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 3, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> 2k black market all day. 25 tops from clubs but it's getting harder and harder at them clubs


Yeah. All the clubs grow "in house" now. Which lowered their quality to shit. 

IMO black market is where most the bomb shit goes these days.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 3, 2017)

The son of a bitch power company fucking killed my trees. Took a bunch of shade from my house. All they gave me was 6 thousand dollars. How the fuck you supposed to replace these old ass trees for 6 thousand motha fuckin dolla?


----------



## Aeroknow (May 3, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yeah. All the clubs grow "in house" now. Which lowered their quality to shit.
> 
> IMO black market is where most the bomb shit goes these days.


Exactly why. That and everyone and their brother is nonstop flooding the market with light dep bud.
It doesn't take balls to grow bud anymore. Everyone's doing it now.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 3, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> The son of a bitch power company fucking killed my trees. Took a bunch of shade from my house. All they gave me was 6 thousand dollars. How the fuck you supposed to replace these old ass trees for 6 thousand motha fuckin dolla?
> View attachment 3935959 View attachment 3935957


On the bright side I do see next seasons firewood.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 3, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> On the bright side I do see next seasons firewood.


Cedar and pine, I'll pass. But my boys want it lol


----------



## Big_Lou (May 3, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> The son of a bitch power company fucking killed my trees. Took a bunch of shade from my house. All they gave me was 6 thousand dollars. How the fuck you supposed to replace these old ass trees for 6 thousand motha fuckin dolla?
> View attachment 3935959 View attachment 3935957


That's a shame. Maybe hundreds of years old and a home to thousands. 

I've got an old bastard out back, filled with squirrels, snakes, birds, and skinks.....it's roughly the width of a van.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 3, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Cedar and pine, I'll pass. But my boys want it lol


I'm good with those for camping bonfires.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 3, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'm good with those for camping bonfires.


I'm def saving some of the smaller cedar branches for kindling. Guess I'll save some for the upcoming camping trip too


----------



## Aeroknow (May 3, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> That's a shame. Maybe hundreds of years old and a home to thousands.
> 
> I've got an old bastard out back, filled with squirrels, snakes, birds, and skinks.....it's roughly the width of a van.


That cedar was 100+, provided lots of shade that I'll never get back, such a bumber. Guess what though? The power company will get even more money from me every summer month now. Works great for them. They suck


----------



## Bareback (May 3, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> The son of a bitch power company fucking killed my trees. Took a bunch of shade from my house. All they gave me was 6 thousand dollars. How the fuck you supposed to replace these old ass trees for 6 thousand motha fuckin dolla?
> View attachment 3935959 View attachment 3935957


That sucks, them son's have killed pines , plums, musciedine vines and never gave me shit.
What kinda trees were they


----------



## Bareback (May 3, 2017)

Bareback said:


> That sucks, them son's have killed pines , plums, musciedine vines and never gave me shit.
> What kinda trees were they


Never mind I just saw the other post


----------



## Indacouch (May 3, 2017)

Long day getting my tomato garden ready for when they decide to come out and play .......got the snap and the CRACKle ....now I'm just waiting for the pop . Pretty excited about this years different varieties for my katsup.

Hope you all had a good day ....got the boys and momma all tucked into bed for the night ....time to go smoke with my sis and get some Z's myself .....hoping for some suprises in the morning ((will see)) so far so good ......if I don't come back on after my session ...Good Night 















And. PENIS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## etznabkhan (May 4, 2017)

guys i have a problem heres a hot wave and my closet get to 33 c° any ideas i use the big fan as extractor for now until i buy one, theres a humidifier but is not rlly good and dosnt make much diference


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 4, 2017)

Reading the rules for an upcoming event.

$5 cover
NO fucking in the bathroom apparently

LoL "apparently" lofuckinl


----------



## 420God (May 4, 2017)

etznabkhan said:


> guys i have a problem heres a hot wave and my closet get to 33 c° any ideas i use the big fan as extractor for now until i buy one, theres a humidifier but is not rlly good and dosnt make much diference


I use a portable air conditioner.


----------



## etznabkhan (May 4, 2017)

thats what i want but havent that $300 i put this and help a bit but im scared about whats coming in the hot hours this hot wave just came yesterday D:


----------



## Singlemalt (May 4, 2017)

etznabkhan said:


> guys i have a problem heres a hot wave and my closet get to 33 c° any ideas i use the big fan as extractor for now until i buy one, theres a humidifier but is not rlly good and dosnt make much diference


That outside box fan is worthless in it's current position, you are actually extracting the coolest air from the tent. The inside fan as well should be directed and hung at/above the lights(your heat source). Hang your external box fan higher and make the exit air hole around light fixture level. You aren't flowering so there are no probs with outside light interferring


----------



## etznabkhan (May 4, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> That outside box fan is worthless in it's current position, you are actually extracting the coolest air from the tent. The inside fan as well should be directed and hung at/above the lights(your heat source). Hang your external box fan higher and make the exit air hole around light fixture level. You aren't flowering so there are no probs with outside light interferring


what about make a hole in the top and put the box fan there like a extractor nice man thx a lot so the cold air is down and the hot go up thats make sence


----------



## 420God (May 4, 2017)

etznabkhan said:


> thats what i want but havent that $300 i put this and help a bit but im scared about whats coming in the hot hours this hot wave just came yesterday D:


Is that an air mister? It'll at least keep it humid in there. A cheap thing I've seen people do is put frozen water bottles all around the area and rotate them as they melt. Works good in hydro with high temp reservoirs.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 4, 2017)

Is the rest of the room (not tent) significantly cooler? If so, incoming air holes(from room to tent) should be at level of lights and one down at bottom, exit hole roughly light level


----------



## Singlemalt (May 4, 2017)

A quick sketch of what I mean


----------



## etznabkhan (May 4, 2017)

yah is a mister im making a hole in the top and gona put the box there and the room is 2 c° cooler than inside lets try that thing with the frozen water too


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 4, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> 15 g flower in 150 g coconut oil, in a mason jar with a tight lid. Fill crock pot with boiling water, turn crock pot on high and submerge for 3 hours.
> 
> Filter through a coffee filter and put in fridge.
> 
> ...


I use water with my coconut oil. That way when the oil floats and hardens I remove the oil and warm again with clean water a couple times. Each time it refines the butter a little and removes some of the plant taste


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 4, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I use water with my coconut oil. That way when the oil floats and hardens I remove the oil and warm again with clean water a couple times. Each time it refines the butter a little and removes some of the plant taste


I like that! 
One thing I've done to get rid of the bubbles of brown water is to put the container in the oven at 275 after all of the cannabis has been strained out. It allows everything to settle before cooling.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 4, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I use water with my coconut oil. That way when the oil floats and hardens I remove the oil and warm again with clean water a couple times. Each time it refines the butter a little and removes some of the plant taste


You little lab rat you  


Use distilled water as well


----------



## Bareback (May 4, 2017)

etznabkhan said:


> yah is a mister im making a hole in the top and gona put the box there and the room is 2 c° cooler than inside lets try that thing with the frozen water too


Keep in mind that the root zone is the most important part to keep cool. The leaves can take a little more heat, but the roots need to be cooler. And try to pump the hot air outside.

You might even try using a tote and cutting a hole in the lid the same size as your pot and placing the Frozen water bottles in the tote around the pot, maybe even insulating around the tote.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 4, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> A quick sketch of what I mean
> View attachment 3936256


Your plant looks, about a pound


----------



## srh88 (May 4, 2017)

420God said:


> Is that an air mister? It'll at least keep it humid in there. A cheap thing I've seen people do is put frozen water bottles all around the area and rotate them as they melt. Works good in hydro with high temp reservoirs.


Lol I've done that before. The water bottles.. I used gallon jugs. Didn't really help much, but made watering easy lol


----------



## etznabkhan (May 4, 2017)

well i start on 27.2c° now is 26 thx @Singlemalt @Bareback u save my babys


----------



## etznabkhan (May 4, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Lol I've done that before. The water bottles.. I used gallon jugs. Didn't really help much, but made watering easy lol


yah i start to see that watering maybe in a couple months buy a portable a/c


----------



## ANC (May 4, 2017)

Stocked up on coir and vermiculite today, can't wait for my meters to come in.
My experiment so far is leading me to a new process even for plants I want in soil indoors.
The seeds I started in small plugs and later planted out to topsoil/compost mix, are one month and 1 day old.
I have some seedlings I put in coir and vermiculite, just feeding aquarium water with a tiny bit of kelp in, about 5 days ago... they are the same bloody size!


----------



## Indacouch (May 4, 2017)

So my lawn is getting out of control and the part never came in .....I called and was told they can't get it .....which was nice of them because I paid for it and have been waiting...SO, after I told them how I would like them to kiss my ass 47 different ways...I'm going to pick up my boy from school and go to oreilly's and see what I can rig to make it work....probably guna need to buy another new mower ((will see))

Il post results in a few hours.

Or less ...if I decide to go buy another one after 5 min of fucking around with mine ....


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 4, 2017)

I turned a couple of leftover pork chops, an onion, potatoes, carrots, and garlic into a fucking fabulous stew! (If I do say so myself )
 

The fridge is now barren...


----------



## jerryb73 (May 4, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> So my lawn is getting out of control and the part never came in .....I called and was told they can't get it .....which was nice of them because I paid for it and have been waiting...SO, after I told them how I would like them to kiss my ass 47 different ways...I'm going to pick up my boy from school and go to oreilly's and see what I can rig to make it work....probably guna need to buy another new mower ((will see))
> 
> Il post results in a few hours.
> 
> Or less ...if I decide to go buy another one after 5 min of fucking around with mine ....


Is that the mower I'm supposed to be fixing? 

Yeah bro, get a new one..


----------



## Indacouch (May 4, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Is that the mower I'm supposed to be fixing?
> 
> Yeah bro, get a new one..


Yes,yes it is Jerry 

I just bought this fucker two seasons back .....why in the fuck would they use plastic intake pipe without any lock tight or lock nuts ....on a fucking mower ...you don't get much more vibration than a fucking lawn mower at full tilt .....I'm guna fuck with it some and see if I can get it going to mow before this weekends storms......it appears I can order this plastic dildo looking intake pipe off the interwebs .....so my repair won't have to last forever .......of course il wait until my repair/rig breaks before I put the new one on even if it arrives in the mail before that happens .....#fucklawnmowers

Even if I got an electric one like Gary's . I'd find a way to fuck it up or shock myself to death with it.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 4, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Yes,yes it is Jerry
> 
> I just bought this fucker two seasons back .....why in the fuck would they use plastic intake pipe without any lock tight or lock nuts ....on a fucking mower ...you don't get much more vibration than a fucking lawn mower at full tilt .....I'm guna fuck with it some and see if I can get it going to mow before this weekends storms......it appears I can order this plastic dildo looking intake pipe off the interwebs .....so my repair won't have to last forever .......of course il wait until my repair/rig breaks before I put the new one on even if it arrives in the mail before that happens .....#fucklawnmowers
> 
> Even if I got an electric one like Gary's . I'd find a way to fuck it up or shock myself to death with it.


Had one like this for 7 years and still runs like a top.


----------



## srh88 (May 4, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Had one like this for 7 years and still runs like a top.
> View attachment 3936470


I got a decent size walk behind. Has a Kawasaki motor on it. It won't die lol. I've never changed the oil or anything. First cut of the year it wouldn't start. I cleaned the plug and it started second pull. Reverse did break on it though a long time ago


----------



## cannabineer (May 4, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> So my lawn is getting out of control and the part never came in .....I called and was told they can't get it .....which was nice of them because I paid for it and have been waiting...SO, after I told them how I would like them to kiss my ass 47 different ways...I'm going to pick up my boy from school and go to oreilly's and see what I can rig to make it work....probably guna need to buy another new mower ((will see))
> 
> Il post results in a few hours.
> 
> Or less ...if I decide to go buy another one after 5 min of fucking around with mine ....


My son mowed the lawn last week after a month or so of "no mow" because of those perfectly-spaced rainstorms. When he got to mow, the lawn was so thick and tall that he spent 5 hours doing the notionally 1-hour job. 
There is that brief spell when the grass grows so hard it'll stall a 5 1/2-hp mower if you don't cut a thin margin for a "triple pass" pattern ... and still he could not exceed about 1 mph. 

Lol better him than me


----------



## Bareback (May 4, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> My son mowed the lawn last week after a month or so of "no mow" because of those perfectly-spaced rainstorms. When he got to mow, the lawn was so thick and tall that he spent 5 hours doing the notionally 1-hour job.
> There is that brief spell when the grass grows so hard it'll stall a 5 1/2-hp mower if you don't cut a thin margin for a "triple pass" pattern ... and still he could not exceed about 1 mph.
> 
> Lol better him than me


It's not how fast you mow ,it's how well you mow fast.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 4, 2017)

I went fishing this morning and caught 4 nice trout. No big boys today, just nice pan-sized rainbows. It was 85 here today, which broke the old record set in 1999 (I think)
I also bought 2 clones, a Black Cherry Soda, and a Heavy Duty Fruity.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 4, 2017)

Doodled this at work


----------



## cannabineer (May 4, 2017)

^^Your fly is open 

(real draftsman's talent there ... you could make coin on Etsy with those)


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 4, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I got a decent size walk behind. Has a Kawasaki motor on it. It won't die lol. I've never changed the oil or anything. First cut of the year it wouldn't start. I cleaned the plug and it started second pull. Reverse did break on it though a long time ago


I have been pleased with the John Deere. It is tough. It will cut knee high grass, weeds and saplings no problem.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 4, 2017)

Bareback said:


> It's not how fast you mow ,it's how well you mow fast.


It's not how fast your mom is...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 4, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Doodled this at work
> View attachment 3936574


I swear that eye is following me around the room, LOL

I'm horrible at drawing


----------



## Bareback (May 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's not how fast your mom is...


What the what.


----------



## Bareback (May 4, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Doodled this at work
> View attachment 3936574


I can't draw fish, but I can sure draw flies.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 4, 2017)

Hired my nephew to mow up some weeds and branches and shit today. I'll be able to drive in and turn around my trailered boat and park it now when i get back from the lake tomorrow.

Shit was like 4' tall


----------



## Singlemalt (May 4, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Had one like this for 7 years and still runs like a top.
> View attachment 3936470


You must have a small lawn. My local JD guy sez over 1500 sq ft I need this


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 4, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I can't draw fish, but I can sure draw flies.


I found a pic of one of my old jigs. Hand poured and painted -- droopy nose and all. It took a while to figure out how to tie that tail. It's a copy of the popular aero jig.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 4, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Hired my nephew to mow up some weeds and branches and shit today. I'll be able to drive in and turn around my trailered boat and park it now when i get back from the lake tomorrow.
> View attachment 3936594
> Shit was like 4' tall


was that why he needed the saw?


----------



## Indacouch (May 4, 2017)

Every curse word and a few new ones I made up as the tempers rose between me and Mr Briggs

And she runs .......but it was a pain .....only one extra piece when I was all done.

Not sure how long the fix will last but I guarentee il be cutting (some) lawn in the morning .......to be continued I'm sure


Shower time


----------



## srh88 (May 4, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Hired my nephew to mow up some weeds and branches and shit today. I'll be able to drive in and turn around my trailered boat and park it now when i get back from the lake tomorrow.
> View attachment 3936594
> Shit was like 4' tall


must of been intense if you ad to break out the square


----------



## Aeroknow (May 4, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> was that why he needed the saw?


Nope. Had to actually go out and buy a chop saw because of that dickhead Kenny fucker


----------



## Singlemalt (May 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I found a pic of one of my old jigs. Hand poured and painted -- droopy nose and all. It took a while to figure out how to tie that tail. It's a copy of the popular aero jig.
> View attachment 3936595


Nice fly, I'd eat that


----------



## srh88 (May 4, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Nope. Had to actually go out and buy a chop saw because of that dickhead Kenny fucker


fucking kenny


----------



## Aeroknow (May 4, 2017)

srh88 said:


> fucking kenny


It's why i wanted him to do it for me. Welder, chopsaw, gas(had the co2 but needed argon for the aluminum). That son of a bitch!

This is all i fucking needed the shit for:
Had to make room on the trailer for the trolling motor
 
And had to modify the aluminum gate for that trolling motor too


----------



## Bareback (May 4, 2017)

OK yah check this out, Saturday I started a project at one of the local hospitals. I framed up some walls with a door and two reception windows, hung 22 4x12x5/8 pieces of firerock ,taped and beded ever thing using 20 minute mud . took me 14 hrs to pic up , deliver, and install on the second floor ,all by my lonesome. Sunday I go by and skimmed it . Monday I hang the door and install some counter tops, run the base ( after my regular job and after they quit seeing patients for the day ) another 14 hr day. Tuesday I call to request payment, and they add more shit to the to do list, Tuesday night I go back and take care of the new list. Wen. they call and tell me the new clients backed out of the contract and I have to put it back like it was WTF . But I got paid coming and going so it's all good. I'm having a crazy week, today was much better, I needed some r&r so I stopped at a friends house and chewed on some srhooms , while relaxing some girls stopped by and I'm telling them about my crazy week. One girl says I know what would make you feel better ( I'm thinking Blow Job ) then she gets up and does a little dance and off goes the shirt , tits flying all over the place 


The end.


----------



## Bareback (May 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I found a pic of one of my old jigs. Hand poured and painted -- droopy nose and all. It took a while to figure out how to tie that tail. It's a copy of the popular aero jig.
> View attachment 3936595


I'm hooked .


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 4, 2017)

I posted at RIU.

Fuck, eh?


----------



## Bareback (May 4, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Nope. Had to actually go out and buy a chop saw because of that dickhead Kenny fucker


 Fuck Kenny


----------



## Aeroknow (May 4, 2017)

Bareback said:


> OK yah check this out, Saturday I started a project at one of the local hospitals. I framed up some walls with a door and two reception windows, hung 22 4x12x5/8 pieces of firerock ,taped and beded ever thing using 20 minute mud . took me 14 hrs to pic up , deliver, and install on the second floor ,all by my lonesome. Sunday I go by and skimmed it . Monday I hang the door and install some counter tops, run the base ( after my regular job and after they quit seeing patients for the day ) another 14 hr day. Tuesday I call to request payment, and they add more shit to the to do list, Tuesday night I go back and take care of the new list. Wen. they call and tell me the new clients backed out of the contract and I have to put it back like it was WTF . But I got paid coming and going so it's all good. I'm having a crazy week, today was much better, I needed some r&r so I stopped at a friends house and chewed on some srhooms , while relaxing some girls stopped by and I'm telling them about my crazy week. One girl says I know what would make you feel better ( I'm thinking Blow Job ) then she gets up and does a little dance and off goes the shirt , tits flying all over the place
> 
> 
> The end.


20 min hotmud? You must be good! 
The quickest i ever rock is 45 min, and i've been known to dabble. Do you mix up a whole bag of 20 or like 1/2?


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 4, 2017)

My little helper...


----------



## Bareback (May 4, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> 20 min hotmud? You must be good!


I use it a lot , on small rush jobs. Over 30 years experience , so I can make it smooth as silk. I only mix a pan at one time , not the whole bag, I ain't that good.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 4, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I use it a lot , on small rush jobs. Over 30 years experience , so I can make it smooth as silk. I only mix a pan at one time , not the whole bag, I ain't that good.


Ok, right on! Lol
Real tapers on the job will hand mix 20 and apply it all, but that's tapers lol. They play with the mud everyday of their life.
I'll do 1/2 bag of 45 and usually be able to apply it all when i'm in full on taping mode.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 4, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Ok, right on! Lol
> Real tapers on the job will hand mix 20 and apply it all, but that's tapers lol. They play with the mud everyday of their life.


Fucking tapers! My brother in law is a taper, thinks he's god's gift to flat wall finishes. Great guy but he's always bragging about how awesome he is.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 4, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Fucking tapers! My brother in law is a taper, thinks he's god's gift to flat wall finishes. Great guy but he's always bragging about how awesome he is.


I got lots of taper buddies, lot's of plasterer buddies too. You know which trades work i think is the trickest? Plasterers doing veneer. Those dudes have to make some serious love to the walls applying and making them walls smooth like they do. I've hung shit loads of blueboard and trimmed it out in minibead, and watched those guys do their magic. Someday i'll build me a house and have the whole interior done up like it. Killer shit imo


----------



## Bareback (May 4, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Fucking tapers! My brother in law is a taper, thinks he's god's gift to flat wall finishes. Great guy but he's always bragging about how awesome he is.


I'm really awesome just ask my girlfriend, but don't ask my wife she thinks I'm an asshole.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> My little helper...
> View attachment 3936610


And she only likes you, correct?


----------



## Bareback (May 4, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I got lots of taper buddies, lot's of plasterer buddies too. You know which trades work i think is the trickest? Plasterers doing veneer. Those dudes have to make some serious love to the walls applying and making them walls smooth like they do. I've hung shit loads of blueboard and trimmed it out in minibead, and watched those guys do their magic. Someday i'll build me a house and have the whole interior done up like it. Killer shit imo


I can work a hawk and trawl but I suck finish plastering or stuccos . I'm good for lath and scratch coat and then you'll need someone with real taleint


----------



## Aeroknow (May 4, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I'm good for lath and scratch coat


 

For sure bro. Hawk and trowel is pretty trick to get the hang of. I'm just ok at it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 4, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> And she only likes you, correct?


How did you know?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> How did you know?


Don't mean to be racist, but, she is a calico ;0


----------



## Bakersfield (May 4, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I got lots of taper buddies, lot's of plasterer buddies too. You know which trades work i think is the trickest? Plasterers doing veneer. Those dudes have to make some serious love to the walls applying and making them walls smooth like they do. I've hung shit loads of blueboard and trimmed it out in minibead, and watched those guys do their magic. Someday i'll build me a house and have the whole interior done up like it. Killer shit imo


So my brother in law he moved back here a few years ago from the Boston area, Rhoad Island to be exact, where he had to learn how to plaster, because that's what many people still want in their homes. He is mostly commercial though and has all kinds of nifty little pump powered gadgets for production finishing.
I help hang the rock for him occasionally even though I have an aversion towards drywall work.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 4, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Don't mean to be racist, but, she is a calico ;0


She is a sweetie but just got done beating the crap out of one of our other cats for no reason. He was sleeping soundly when she punched him in the face then chased him off the couch. 
He's three times her size and has front claws. Go figure...


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2017)

fuck you, kenny


----------



## cannabineer (May 4, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> You must have a small lawn. My local JD guy sez over 1500 sq ft I need this


Just rent doublejj's


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 4, 2017)

eye exaggerate said:


> I posted at RIU.
> 
> Fuck, eh?


Good seeing you my friend.
How have you been?

Cheers
GWN


----------



## cannabineer (May 4, 2017)

Bareback said:


> OK yah check this out, Saturday I started a project at one of the local hospitals. I framed up some walls with a door and two reception windows, hung 22 4x12x5/8 pieces of firerock ,taped and beded ever thing using 20 minute mud . took me 14 hrs to pic up , deliver, and install on the second floor ,all by my lonesome. Sunday I go by and skimmed it . Monday I hang the door and install some counter tops, run the base ( after my regular job and after they quit seeing patients for the day ) another 14 hr day. Tuesday I call to request payment, and they add more shit to the to do list, Tuesday night I go back and take care of the new list. Wen. they call and tell me the new clients backed out of the contract and I have to put it back like it was WTF . But I got paid coming and going so it's all good. I'm having a crazy week, today was much better, I needed some r&r so I stopped at a friends house and chewed on some srhooms , while relaxing some girls stopped by and I'm telling them about my crazy week. One girl says I know what would make you feel better ( I'm thinking Blow Job ) then she gets up and does a little dance and off goes the shirt , tits flying all over the place
> 
> 
> The end.


lol a bare front for Bareback


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 4, 2017)

I bought a new french door refridgerator today. I bought the old one in 1988 so I think I was due.
 
To get it into the house, and to move the old one into the basement, we had to remove 3 different doors, one storm door, all 3 new refridgerator doors, 2 old refridgerator door handles, one garage door electric eye, and a partridge in a pair tree. 

Nothing ever goes smooth and easy at the tangerinegreen residence.

Looks nice though.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 4, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> You must have a small lawn. My local JD guy sez over 1500 sq ft I need this


I mow about 8 acres.

I no shit have pics of me driving tbose at around eight years old. 

The guy's wife baby sitted me and my brothers. 

He started letting me ride in one with him when I was about five.

I could outright run one that young. 


I grew up around stuff like this. Fields that were thousands of acres. I got free run and hunting on a lot of it.


----------



## ANC (May 4, 2017)

beautiful future broken ice dispenser.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 4, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Every curse word and a few new ones I made up as the tempers rose between me and Mr Briggs
> 
> And she runs .......but it was a pain .....only one extra piece when I was all done.
> 
> ...


That two part plastic epoxy is great stuff. You can drill and tap it. Just build an intake for it. 

Hell a cutting torch, flat stock and various metal tubing I could build you one.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 4, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I mow about 8 acres.
> 
> I no shit have pics of me driving tbose at around eight years old.
> 
> ...


You mow 8 freakin' acres?

That's like a golf course.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You mow 8 freakin' acres?
> 
> That's like a golf course.


golf courses occupy 300 acres, give or take.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 4, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> golf courses occupy 300 acres, give or take.


Lol. I never could judge distance well. I have 1.7 and made a par 3 from a hill down to a tiny green surrounded by a bank. I can hit it though.

Sometimes.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 4, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You mow 8 freakin' acres?
> 
> That's like a golf course.


Hence the need for a good zero turn.


----------



## ovo (May 5, 2017)

nice japanese maple


----------



## 420God (May 5, 2017)

Vegan turns 1 year old today.


----------



## dangledo (May 5, 2017)

Speaking of mowing. Signed a 5 year contract for a 100+ acre account. Which unfortunately puts me on a mower saddle for another day per week Just as I was getting away from that shit it fell in my lap. grabbed another 72''. I call it big sexy.


----------



## 420God (May 5, 2017)

dangledo said:


> Speaking of mowing. Signed a 5 year contract for a 100+ acre account. Which unfortunately puts me on a mower saddle for another day per week Just as I was getting away from that shit it fell in my lap. grabbed another 72''. I call it big sexy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3936771


That's a beast! I have an Ariens Zoom 42", it's not nearly as nice as that.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 5, 2017)

etznabkhan said:


> hey guys, how im i doing for the first days on my first indoor are they ok for 15 days?
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/dark-devil-jack-herer-auto-first-grow.936860/page-2#post-13501413


Lol


----------



## etznabkhan (May 5, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Lol


----------



## 420God (May 5, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Lol


Think you scared him away.


----------



## etznabkhan (May 5, 2017)

nah i have no problem i know is the first 1 so thats why i ask


----------



## 420God (May 5, 2017)

etznabkhan said:


>


Don't take it so hard, we're a rowdy bunch in here. Everyone starts somewhere.


----------



## Indacouch (May 5, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> That two part plastic epoxy is great stuff. You can drill and tap it. Just build an intake for it.
> 
> Hell a cutting torch, flat stock and various metal tubing I could build you one.


Yeah I used some stuff that I've used in the past ....it's a two part mix ..the intake pipe is rite in the hottest spot of the motor ....it's a truly terrible fucked up design WB....I use to race Go Karts and have built many...so I'm used to rebuilding,repairing,small engines of all sorts ...my mower takes the cake for building things as cheap as possible and putting a nice shiny red cover on it ....





Had some extra epoxy 
  


K I'm guna go mow my yard and il see how far I get .....I noticed my only neighbor who happens to be elderly ....parks her mower by her barn ....if need be ,,il just steal hers and use her not so great memory to convince her it was actually mine in the first place....


----------



## ANC (May 5, 2017)

lol with that thing you could just mow lawn for grass


----------



## cannabineer (May 5, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol. I never could judge distance well. I have 1.7 and made a par 3 from a hill down to a tiny green* surrounded by a bank*. I can hit it though.
> 
> Sometimes.


But only from 9 to 3:30 on weekdays ...


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 5, 2017)

Air travel has become an uncivilized way to get anywhere. Flew 2m miles to see a show at the Philly museum. I was blown away. Took a few pix...so much culture here... I'd move back if I could afford $1000/mo rent.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 5, 2017)

420God said:


> Don't take it so hard, we're a rowdy bunch in here. Everyone starts somewhere.


Amen brother! 
For my first grow I used a lawn mower box lined with foil as a reflector. It had four CFLS + a 40 watt blurple panel light. 
Harvested a couple ounces of hermie larf & thought I was a fucking genius.


----------



## 420God (May 5, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Amen brother!
> For my first grow I used a lawn mower box lined with foil as a reflector. It had four CFLS + a 40 watt blurple panel light.
> Harvested a couple ounces of hermie larf & thought I was a fucking genius.




Mine wasn't any better, I threw some bag seed into some old planters we had, old soil and all. I had to carry them in and out of the barn everyday to do 12/12 lighting because we have 16 hour days. Oh, and I used my own piss as fertilizer because I'm an idiot.


----------



## srh88 (May 5, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Air travel has become an uncivilized way to get anywhere. Flew 2m miles to see a show at the Philly museum. I was blown away. Took a few pix...so much culture here... I'd move back if I could afford $1000/mo rent.
> View attachment 3936876 View attachment 3936878 View attachment 3936879 View attachment 3936880


Should of told me you were coming out here. Could of burned one and grabbed a beer


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 5, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Air travel has become an uncivilized way to get anywhere. Flew 2m miles to see a show at the Philly museum. I was blown away. Took a few pix...so much culture here... I'd move back if I could afford $1000/mo rent.
> View attachment 3936876 View attachment 3936878 View attachment 3936879 View attachment 3936880


Pretty fountains

I would kiss you so hard at night there 

So woke up and coulsnt find thw distillate for my coffee so went with a dab before gym, ended up losing me keys, getting locked out/ breaking into own home/ meeting mr polive officer/ explaining me self.

Now doing some dabs, ate an omelet, did another dab, will watch fargo and nap till I gotta go out for dinner.

Hard day

Oh ya this too


----------



## 420God (May 5, 2017)

Got the camera today and just started playing with it. The zoom on this thing is crazy.

Here's a pic of my pond with a couple Canadian Geese, I outlined the one I zoomed in on.



Here it is zoomed in.

 

I was holding the camera so it's a little blurry, pics will be much clearer once I get a good tripod.


----------



## cannabineer (May 5, 2017)

420God said:


> Got the camera today and just started playing with it. The zoom on this thing is crazy.
> 
> Here's a pic of my pond with a couple Canadian Geese, I outlined the one I zoomed in on.
> 
> ...


Lol if I tried that freehand, my goose photo would be like this.


----------



## cannabineer (May 5, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Should of told me you were coming out here. Could of burned one and grabbed a beer


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 5, 2017)

I did a bunch of that yesterday. Wish I was that fast....I probably have another 3-4 days of it. That dead stare comes on about a hour in. Anyone use non stick coated scissors? Stopping every 10 mins to scrape scissor hash isn't really productive, especially when you smoke it every time.


----------



## ANC (May 5, 2017)

Reminds me of my wife's pictures, she would point to a tiny grain somewhere on it and say, "That was the rhino I told you about".
It is as if their minds use a photo as an anchor to a memory more than as an accurate representation of what they saw and how it made them feel.

Also started little timewaster experiment.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/roots.939464/


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 5, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I did a bunch of that yesterday. Wish I was that fast....I probably have another 3-4 days of it. That dead stare comes on about a hour in. Anyone use non stick coated scissors? Stopping every 10 mins to scrape scissor hash isn't really productive, especially when you smoke it every time.


Never tried non-stick scissors - I use the standard Fiscars, I have 6 or 8 pairs of them & when trimming just leave them tip down in a glass of rubbing alcohol. When one set gets sticky I just swap them out for another.


----------



## Indacouch (May 5, 2017)

Fucking mower ran like a champ ....the weed eater gave me the typical string issues but cooperated as well ....I have electric trimmers for my hedges because there light and I have power outlets all around the house .....so I mowed with my Humpty Dumpty lawn mower and then I ran the weed eater.....squared up all the bushes around the house and the only mishap was the weed eater launching string at my shins ....and I cut through my own extension cord with the hedgers ....otherwise pretty smooth.......OH,,I also cut through the wire to some lights my wife put up around our porch/sitting area outside.....also with the electric hedgers.....she doesn't know that (yet)....better go back out and make those disappear before she plugs em in tonight........fuck


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 5, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Never tried non-stick scissors - I use the standard Fiscars, I have 6 or 8 pairs of them & when trimming just leave them tip down in a glass of rubbing alcohol. When one set gets sticky I just swap them out for another.


It was the Fiskar pruning snips, but with the non stick. I have 4 or 5 pairs of the regular ones. Don't really need another if they don't work any better. 

I don't think I could just wash all that hash away. I've ended up with quarter sized balls of scissor hash in the past. Shit, it's all I was smoking yesterday until later last night.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 5, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Fucking mower ran like a champ ....the weed eater gave me the typical string issues but cooperated as well ....I have electric trimmers for my hedges because there light and I have power outlets all around the house .....so I mowed with my Humpty Dumpty lawn mower and then I ran the weed water .....squared up all the bushes around the house and the only mishap was the weed eater launching string at my shins ....and I cut through my own extension cord with the hedgers ....otherwise pretty smooth.......OH,,I also cut through the wire to some lights my wife put up around our porch/sitting area outside.....also with the electric hedgers.....she doesn't know that (yet)....better go back out and make those disappear before she plugs em in tonight........fuck


 Cut a piece a regular 12ga stranded wire long enough to get 1 or 2 wraps around the spool, plus whatever you need sticking out of the weedwhacker. It'll cut through small branches and last all year. Just need to be careful, it'll cut into brick, wood, siding, pretty much anything softer than the wire. I haven't had a piece break off....... yet.


----------



## 420God (May 5, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Cut a piece a regular 12ga stranded wire long enough to get 1 or 2 wraps around the spool, plus whatever you need sticking out of the weedwhacker. It'll cut through small branches and last all year. Just need to be careful, it'll cut into brick, wood, siding, pretty much anything softer than the wire. I haven't had a piece break off....... yet.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 5, 2017)

420God said:


> View attachment 3937016


I like it. I have stainless steel zip ties....lol.


----------



## 420God (May 5, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I like it. I have stainless steel zip ties....lol.


I did the wire thing and now I have holes in my vinyl fence posts.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 5, 2017)

etznabkhan said:


> nah i have no problem i know is the first 1 so thats why i ask


Wish I could decipher one of your posts and figure out what the fuck you're trying to say...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 5, 2017)

Metal tooled golden trout I did at work today. 

Unfinished


----------



## Bareback (May 5, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3937028
> Metal tooled golden trout I did at work today.
> 
> Unfinished


Dude you you really have some talent. 
I've made some custom back splashs by using a picture and tracing it and punching with a center punch but holy shit your art is amazing.


----------



## Bareback (May 5, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Cut a piece a regular 12ga stranded wire long enough to get 1 or 2 wraps around the spool, plus whatever you need sticking out of the weedwhacker. It'll cut through small branches and last all year. Just need to be careful, it'll cut into brick, wood, siding, pretty much anything softer than the wire. I haven't had a piece break off....... yet.


Will this method be safe in flip-flops. Lol.


----------



## Indacouch (May 5, 2017)

Time to eat some taco truck


----------



## Indacouch (May 5, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Cut a piece a regular 12ga stranded wire long enough to get 1 or 2 wraps around the spool, plus whatever you need sticking out of the weedwhacker. It'll cut through small branches and last all year. Just need to be careful, it'll cut into brick, wood, siding, pretty much anything softer than the wire. I haven't had a piece break off....... yet.





420God said:


> View attachment 3937016


Well what in the actual fuck guys ....that shit sounds dangerous and very effective ....luckily I have a little more weed eating to do in my back yard ......I'm guna try the 12ga wire thing first ....might even throw a zip tie on that bitch for good measure......can't wait to see what that shit feels like when it smacks me in my shin ......as long as it kills the total fuck out of my weeds .....I'm game 


TY for the tip .....il let you know how it goes next time INDAS landscaping service is on the job ...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 5, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3937028
> Metal tooled golden trout I did at work today.
> 
> Unfinished


I'll bet you could make a fucking fabuIous CD cover.

(Some of my favorite art pieces are CD and album covers)


----------



## cannabineer (May 5, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Will this method be safe in flip-flops. Lol.


you need these.


----------



## Indacouch (May 5, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3937028
> Metal tooled golden trout I did at work today.
> 
> Unfinished


Bro if you cut that out of the metal you drew it on ....it would look like a giant lure ((very nice)) you should cut it out and put some giant hooks on it and hang it up as art .....very cool Bob .......did you see my epoxy penis ....I'm not trying to out due you or anything

But


----------



## BarnBuster (May 5, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> you need these.
> 
> View attachment 3937083


and depending how tall the weeds are, maybe...


----------



## Indacouch (May 5, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> and depending how tall the weeds are, maybe...


I feel that's necessary when just watering my lawn ....can never be to safe .....I use pcv pipe instead of wood though ...


----------



## Big_Lou (May 5, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3937051
> Time to eat some taco truck





Spoiler


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 5, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Cut a piece a regular 12ga stranded wire long enough to get 1 or 2 wraps around the spool, plus whatever you need sticking out of the weedwhacker. It'll cut through small branches and last all year. Just need to be careful, it'll cut into brick, wood, siding, pretty much anything softer than the wire. I haven't had a piece break off....... yet.


I had a piece of wire break in one. Not fun. Hit something and about an inch of wire came off and into my leg.

Be careful with wire.


----------



## cannabineer (May 5, 2017)

@Chunky Stool


----------



## Singlemalt (May 5, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I had a piece of wire break in one. Not fun. Hit something and about an inch of wire came off and into my leg.
> 
> Be careful with wire.


I had gotten one of those aftermarket gizmos with nylon blades, worked well but wore out the blades quickly and they were expensive, So I figgered I'd rework the concept and used old hacksaw blades instead of new nylon ones. Worked great til I hit a large rock, the blades shattered and sent shrapnel all over the place. Missed me, luckily, but found out about 10 min later some shrapnel had punctured my fuel can. 3 gal of mix drained into the ground. The next day I also found shrapnel had punctured a dripline, of course this was after the water cycle was done lol


----------



## etznabkhan (May 5, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Wish I could decipher one of your posts and figure out what the fuck you're trying to say...


hahahaha! take your time.


----------



## 420God (May 5, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I had gotten one of those aftermarket gizmos with nylon blades, worked well but wore out the blades quickly and they were expensive, So I figgered I'd rework the concept and used old hacksaw blades instead of new nylon ones. Worked great til I hit a large rock, the blades shattered and sent shrapnel all over the place. Missed me, luckily, but found out about 10 min later some shrapnel had punctured my fuel can. 3 gal of mix drained into the ground. The next day I also found shrapnel had punctured a dripline, of course this was after the water cycle was done lol


Here's mine. I had one of those too but ran out of the blades, I have lots of zip ties.


----------



## cannabineer (May 5, 2017)

420God said:


> Here's mine. I had one of those too but ran out of the blades, I have lots of zip ties.
> View attachment 3937159


 That looks like the modern equivalent of the original yo-yo, which I vaguely remember being adapted from an Indonesian boomerang* with training wheels ... they used it as a weapon. 

*in concept but not in shape


----------



## Singlemalt (May 5, 2017)

420God said:


> Here's mine. I had one of those too but ran out of the blades, I have lots of zip ties.
> View attachment 3937159


Yep that was it. I had to drill the hole at end of hacksaw blade a tad bigger to fit that screw. Was amazed how quickly the nylon blades wore out/away. once the bevel on the nylon wore away it just pulverized the weeds instead of cutting them


----------



## Singlemalt (May 5, 2017)

God, how long do the zips last?


----------



## 420God (May 5, 2017)

Just saw Sophia with her 2 yearling fawns! Surprised she still has the collar.


----------



## 420God (May 5, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> God, how long do the zips last?


I can do my whole yard if I don't hit too many stones/bricks, about 30/45 min of weed wacking.


----------



## cannabineer (May 5, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> God, how long do the zips last?


Sounds like a classic pot website complaint


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 5, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I had gotten one of those aftermarket gizmos with nylon blades, worked well but wore out the blades quickly and they were expensive, So I figgered I'd rework the concept and used old hacksaw blades instead of new nylon ones. Worked great til I hit a large rock, the blades shattered and sent shrapnel all over the place. Missed me, luckily, but found out about 10 min later some shrapnel had punctured my fuel can. 3 gal of mix drained into the ground. The next day I also found shrapnel had punctured a dripline, of course this was after the water cycle was done lol


I reworked one like you are talking about but made a blade to go on it. Had three points that came out. All one piece of metal. Used it about 10 minutes and hit a rock about the size of a golf ball. The rock hit the inside of my thigh and barely missed my balls. Turned the whole inside of my thigh purple.


----------



## 420God (May 5, 2017)

I had pieces of chainsaw blade on it for about ten minutes. Didn't work that great and was scary as hell to run.


----------



## cannabineer (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Bareback (May 5, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I reworked one like you are talking about but made a blade to go on it. Had three points that came out. All one piece of metal. Used it about 10 minutes and hit a rock about the size of a golf ball. The rock hit the inside of my thigh and barely missed my balls. Turned the whole inside of my thigh purple.


Ouch

I used bailing wire , same bloody results. I was told that I was lucky that I didn't get tecknis ( not sure how to spell it but was damn glad I didn't get it)


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 5, 2017)

Just Google homemade weed whacker...lol.


----------



## Bareback (May 5, 2017)

I have a beautiful weed eater named patches ( 2nd degree fainting goat ) I had a wonderful male named Frank a Nubian drawf but he got killed , he was a member of the family and a close friend. RIP Frank


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 5, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> God, how long do the zips last?


bout a week


----------



## Singlemalt (May 5, 2017)

420God said:


> I can do my whole yard if I don't hit too many stones/bricks, about 30/45 min of weed wacking.


Sweet. You win the best/successful jethro award lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 5, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> ...which I vaguely remember being adapted from an Indonesian boomerang* with training wheels ... *they used it as a weapon. *


Nobody is taking my morning star until they pry it from my cold dead fingers


----------



## Indagrow (May 5, 2017)

Got everyone drunk and insane looping this at my place


----------



## BarnBuster (May 5, 2017)

shopping for a bed/mattress, not your Daddy's Posturepedic anymore I guess, lol...


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 5, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 3937196
> 
> View attachment 3937200


It looked similar to that. I will never use something of the sort again.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 5, 2017)

etznabkhan said:


> hahahaha! take your time.


----------



## etznabkhan (May 5, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3937237


hahahahahahah .i.  got this one?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 5, 2017)

Caught fish.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 5, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3937238 View attachment 3937239
> Caught fish.


Nice background work!


----------



## Indacouch (May 6, 2017)

Good night guys and gals....hope you all have a good night and morning as well. I'm off to DABbble around before bed ....il be on for a bit ....maybe 


Penis!!!!!


----------



## Nugachino (May 6, 2017)

After getting the car and mower late in the day. I shot off to the shops to grab some more supplies for another tasty veggie soup. And then mowed both front and back lawns in under an hour. Before it got dark. And the rain kicked in yet again. 

Now I'm vegging out writing this. Sober as a judge...


----------



## dangledo (May 6, 2017)

Speaking of shooting shit outta trimmers. Lol. This was couple years ago trimming my pond. I was getting big weeds outta the rip rap and found this nice steel spike. Thought I got stung and just kept on until I could feel it moving as I walked. So naturally first thing to do was snap a pic.
Was about an inch and half deep.

Just an fyi to all having small engine issues, be it carb, fuel line, etc . Find a gas station that has alcohol free petro and only run that. My 5yo echo equipment still runs like a champ, that's with daily commercial lawn-care use. Haven't replaced a carb or fuel line in years. Also treat your petro during winter storage. Alcohol eats up those plastic lines and floats.


----------



## dangledo (May 6, 2017)

420God said:


> That's a beast! I have an Ariens Zoom 42", it's not nearly as nice as that.


Runs on a kohler, Nice. Best motor exmark(mower I post) ever used. 

The 31hp will get up and go!


----------



## Nugachino (May 6, 2017)

Yikes. That looks like it tickled a bit.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 6, 2017)

@StonedFarmer 
@mr sunshine 

Lebron is shitting on Toronto..


----------



## Bareback (May 6, 2017)

dangledo said:


> View attachment 3937392 Speaking of shooting shit outta trimmers. Lol. This was couple years ago trimming my pond. I was getting big weeds outta the rip rap and found this nice steel spike. Thought I got stung and just kept on until I could feel it moving as I walked. So naturally first thing to do was snap a pic.
> Was about an inch and half deep.
> 
> Just an fyi to all having small engine issues, be it carb, fuel line, etc . Find a gas station that has alcohol free petro and only run that. My 5yo echo equipment still runs like a champ, that's with daily commercial lawn-care use. Haven't replaced a carb or fuel line in years. Also treat your petro during winter storage. Alcohol eats up those plastic lines and floats.


That may be the truest statement ever on TNT . I refer to it as f-it-all gas. So I always run the f-it-all free gas. 

I've had to replace carbs on my
Wielder
Chain saw X2 
Weed wacker
Riding mower X3
Motorcycle
Truck X3
So hopefully I've learned my lesson.


----------



## 420God (May 6, 2017)

90% of the work small engine repair guys do around here is rebuild carburetors because of ethanol.

Nice thing about it is is that you can buy dirtbikes, atvs, mowers, etc... for pretty cheap after it breaks down from the people that don't know how to fix things.


----------



## dangledo (May 6, 2017)

420God said:


> 90% of the work small engine repair guys do around here is rebuild carburetors because of ethanol.
> 
> Nice thing about it is is that you can buy dirtbikes, atvs, mowers, etc... for pretty cheap after it breaks down from the people that don't know how to fix things.



I'll post a pic of a boat I bought for 500. 50hp motor that I did compression test on that was up to manufacture specs. 

Bad float needle that wouldn't allow gas. 

I felt kinda bad. But was much better after an afternoon of slaying crappie.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 6, 2017)

Bareback said:


> That may be the truest statement ever on TNT . I refer to it as f-it-all gas. So I always run the f-it-all free gas.
> 
> I've had to replace carbs on my
> Wielder
> ...





420God said:


> 90% of the work small engine repair guys do around here is rebuild carburetors because of ethanol.
> 
> Nice thing about it is is that you can buy dirtbikes, atvs, mowers, etc... for pretty cheap after it breaks down from the people that don't know how to fix things.


 Stabil in the gas before you store it, don't store things with fuel in them, run Seafoam in the gas when you're first run it for the season. I have some lawn equipment my father bought new that's close to 20 years old that I've never had any issues with. Store it for months, put in some fresh gas and Seafoam and go.


----------



## 420God (May 6, 2017)

dangledo said:


> I'll post a pic of a boat I bought for 500. 50hp motor that I did compression test on that was up to manufacture specs.
> 
> Bad float needle that wouldn't allow gas.
> 
> I felt kinda bad. But was much better after an afternoon of slaying crappie.


That was the case with that little tracked Speed Cat I had a while ago, guys couldn't get it started. I cleaned the carb and drove it off the trailer when I got it home. After playing with it for a while I sold it for twice as much.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 6, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> @StonedFarmer
> @mr sunshine
> 
> Lebron is shitting on Toronto..


I was in attendance last night and had a little hope until the 4th 

Im still holding onto the thought of a 6 game series... Maybe


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 6, 2017)

I took a dump that smells so bad the house totally stinks 30 minutes later. 
Good thing Mrs. Stool is still asleep -- and the door is closed. 
(In case you're wondering, halibut & chips triggered the meltdown. Just had to ferment a few hours... )


----------



## jerryb73 (May 6, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I was in attendance last night and had a little hope until the 4th
> 
> Im still holding onto the thought of a 6 game series... Maybe


Cool man, good game to go to..


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 6, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Cool man, good game to go to..


It was a good game tbh. 

Sucks watching the home team lose but cavs are a really great team. Mr shine is juat a hater  

Heh I am trying my buddy for his extra ticket for tomorrow. 

Also love aussie rules footy a ton. Wallabies fan  

Sports <3


----------



## ANC (May 6, 2017)

Bought a 3 part hydro nute kit today, was a 110km round trip. Now just waiting for the two pens to arrive.
Sound boring compared to your day I admit. Maybe I should try and snort some MPK.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 6, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> View attachment 3937459
> 
> Spoon(check)
> Is it math or coke(both/check)
> ...


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 6, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


>


You like my ass or ia that crystal looking sekccxy

Answer ia you would hit both

Showwo


----------



## mr sunshine (May 6, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> @StonedFarmer
> @mr sunshine
> 
> Lebron is shitting on Toronto..


That's only because @Stoned farmer was at the game and fucked everything up. 


StonedFarmer said:


> I was in attendance last night and had a little hope until the 4th
> 
> Im still holding onto the thought of a 6 game series... Maybe


See.....




This is what happens when you send canadians to do American ass shit.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 6, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> That's only because @Stoned farmer was at the game and fucked everything up.
> 
> See.....
> 
> ...


Realize b-ball was invented by scotch drinking Canadians? 

I would say your type excelled at it but you are mexican huehuehue


Burn


Touch me qhen you have half as much vwnom to apit you silly girl


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 6, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Good seeing you my friend.
> How have you been?
> 
> Cheers
> GWN


Cheers!

I've been well, I hope the same for you and all of yous cats ('n dogs)


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 6, 2017)

7


----------



## Bareback (May 6, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I took a dump that smells so bad the house totally stinks 30 minutes later.
> Good thing Mrs. Stool is still asleep -- and the door is closed.
> (In case you're wondering, halibut & chips triggered the meltdown. Just had to ferment a few hours... )


I'm guessing it was chunky stool . Hahaha


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 6, 2017)

4 zaps

2 gwps...

Lwta wrastlw kiddoa


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 6, 2017)

Was the gore porn a bit too far? 

I believe my ass pic was perfect.

It highlighta my gluteS


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 6, 2017)

View attachment 3937659 Well it ia only 5pm

Muat do some chopa(thw pics of what is being sold were sent out)

Yellow tinted fire, I cook every gram I sell

From the Tdot, scartown aka thw same spot where all real niggas can be found

Same spot kilos prive be going down but beast in the east aka Irish aling8ng that mdma same colour as your redheaded vitches blemish

What is druga
Why do people do them?
Ia it wrong to be moving good product?

Come test a line

Beat coke in the city

Try it


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 6, 2017)

Im trying to get my dude to deaign me a tattoo(same guy who did the pics I loaded up) problem ia he wanta 150-200 to start... I love his artwork so much but that is overkill for a starting design and he wont get togethwr for a coffee to discuas designs. 

Im basicallu getting thw tree of life redone as a giant mushroom, it should matxh thw eye and crazy coloura alrleady on me back. 

Help guys do I let my tattoitst go nuts qith hia own deaign he has mapped out or do I pay to have a design done by a friend?

My buddy ia stellar but my tattoo buddy promised me for 600 he would start on "an epic tripped out crack dealing piece" his text to me exactly 


Rawr

I want my buddies deaign ao might get that on my ribs? Idk i have till friday to decide


----------



## neosapien (May 6, 2017)

I worked in the rain all day. Got 3 jobs completed. Now that's 6 hours I don't have to fit in next week. Sweet. Dropped my brother off at the laundromat and went to Lowes to kill time and also to buy more liquidtite connectors for motors at work and ended up walking out with a new reciprocating saw. I lost some branches and think I lent my old saw out. Yeah that's it.


----------



## Nugachino (May 6, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> View attachment 3937660 View attachment 3937659


That Smurfs pic is hilarious. I was scrolling some pages elsewhere yesterday. And came across that one. Gave me a giggle.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 6, 2017)

More stinky trout puss


----------



## 420God (May 7, 2017)

Started getting calves again. Just picked this little guy up last night. He's the smallest calf we've ever gotten. Too cold to keep him outside last light so it slept in a spare bathroom.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 7, 2017)

So my electrician buddy came over to hook up the generator. It took 3 hours to levitate it over the wall. 
 
Don't try to use a manual furnace jack, better luck with telekinesis. Elevated but couldn't push it off. 
So back to the drawing board.
Ultimately jacked onto a cart, pushed around driveway through yard while leap frogging 2 pieces of plywood. In the rain to make it more interesting.
 
Where there's a will, there's a way.
Electronics hooked up, still need gas line and the company inspector to come out and put the 12 volt battery in. 
No starting them yourself unless you want to void the warranty.
Hope to fire it up on Wednesday. Maybe.
If everything is wired up right.

Another thing I have to change the oil and filter on, looks like a mean ass V-2 in there.


----------



## 420God (May 7, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So my electrician buddy came over to hook up the generator. It took 3 hours to levitate it over the wall.
> View attachment 3938020
> Don't try to use a manual furnace jack, better luck with telekinesis. Elevated but couldn't push it off.View attachment 3938034
> So back to the drawing board.
> ...


That's a beauty, wish we has gas running through here. No more power worries for you!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 7, 2017)

420God said:


> That's a beauty, wish we has gas running through here. No more power worries for you!


Yeah, no more 4 hr. outages every damn time we have a storm. Very vulnerable area here the way the lines run through a wooded hollow. 
Trees go down there easier than a hooker in Nevada.


----------



## 420God (May 7, 2017)

Hey Bob, went trout fishing for the first time yesterday and caught an 8 inch rainbow on a spinner. I ordered some flies and bubble bobbers so I can use my spinning real. Any other suggestions for catching trout? This is all new to me.


----------



## HydoDan (May 7, 2017)

Been a very busy week.. I received my quantum board and far red leds. The QB went into my veg tent to replace two
5000k cobs which were added to my flower light along with the 730nm leds.. It is now 450 watts.. Started bean, pea and sunflower seeds.. Replaced cover on my hoop house.. Got most of the raised beds ready. Potatoes are chitting.. Bought a cherry tomato plant.. Got my electric scooter out, charged up and ready to go..


----------



## neosapien (May 7, 2017)

I cut up some branches. I opted for a saw that has an orbital option. Wise choice. That coupled with this mean pruning blade made quick work of some pretty thick limbs.


----------



## 420God (May 7, 2017)

Just had a couple coyotes come through. They're cleaning up the deer I leave out for the eagles.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 7, 2017)

420God said:


> Just had a couple coyotes come through. They're cleaning up the deer I leave out for the eagles.
> 
> View attachment 3938089 View attachment 3938090


Those are some fat, well fed 'yotes. Question: will mama cow be upset cuz you took the newborn into the house and away from her?


----------



## 420God (May 7, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Those are some fat, well fed 'yotes. Question: will mama cow be upset cuz you took the newborn into the house and away from her?


She never even had a chance to see it, I picked it up and took it from the farm I got him from as soon as he hit the ground. She was rushed right to the parlor to get her colostrum out.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 7, 2017)

420God said:


> She never even had a chance to see it, I picked it up and took it from the farm I got him from as soon as he hit the ground. She was rushed right to the parlor to get her colostrum out.


So he'll be hand raised or will one of your cows feed him when he can stay outside?


----------



## 420God (May 7, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> So he'll be hand raised or will one of your cows feed him when he can stay outside?


He'll be hand raised, we don't have anymore cows producing milk. And he's out in a hut now with a jacket on, it warmed up this afternoon.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 7, 2017)

420God said:


> Just had a couple coyotes come through. They're cleaning up the deer I leave out for the eagles.
> 
> View attachment 3938089 View attachment 3938090


Cool pics.. the new camera seems to be working for ya..


----------



## 420God (May 7, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Cool pics.. the new camera seems to be working for ya..


I love it! It's real simple to operate. Basically point and click, the camera does the rest.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 7, 2017)

420God said:


> I love it! It's real simple to operate. Basically point and click, the camera does the rest.


Cool man, I like the "wild" pics.. I live in the city we have domestic cats and dogs..lol


----------



## evergreengardener (May 7, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Cool man, I like the "wild" pics.. I live in the city we have domestic cats and dogs..lol


I live in the city too but we have had coyotes moving into the area for a few years now. I almost hit one driving home the other day around 730pm, it ran right out across the road. We have a large rabbit population near my house and i believe that is the reason the coyotes are moving into the area


----------



## Bareback (May 7, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> I live in the city too but we have had coyotes moving into the area for a few years now. I almost hit one driving home the other day around 730pm, it ran right out across the road. We have a large rabbit population near my house and i believe that is the reason the coyotes are moving into the area


Coyotes love cats. We lost two cats and I could hear the damn coyotes in the area. 
And when in the shop at night sometimes I'll shine a flashlight across the lake and their almost always 2/4 sets of eyes .


----------



## jerryb73 (May 7, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> I live in the city too but we have had coyotes moving into the area for a few years now. I almost hit one driving home the other day around 730pm, it ran right out across the road. We have a large rabbit population near my house and i believe that is the reason the coyotes are moving into the area


We will get the occasional black bear at the beach..lol must have got lost..


----------



## evergreengardener (May 7, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Coyotes love cats. We lost two cats and I could hear the damn coyotes in the area.
> And when in the shop at night sometimes I'll shine a flashlight across the lake and their almost always 2/4 sets of eyes .


That they do man. My state didnt use to have a season on coyote. I use fo hunt them on this farmers property and we would always find them by the old barn that was overrun by cats. We were even allowed to bait them untill a few years ago, buy half a pig leg from a farmer or get scraps from the butcher put it 75 to 80 yards downwind of us and and wait a few hours. I could easily take anywhere from 3 to 8 a night


----------



## evergreengardener (May 7, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> We will get the occasional black bear at the beach..lol must have got lost..


We get bears from time to time there was one on the news a few months back hanging out in some backyards in the next town over ( like 15min away from me)


----------



## neosapien (May 7, 2017)

I get groundhogs. Destructive little fuckers. How can I kill groundhogs?


----------



## evergreengardener (May 7, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I get groundhogs. Destructive little fuckers. How can I kill groundhogs?


I always found a 22lr or a .223 a fun way to rid of groundhogs


----------



## neosapien (May 7, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> I always found a 22lr or a .223 a fun way to rid of groundhogs


Yeah my neighbors would probably frown upon that. I have a havaheart trap but it only catches raccoons. The fucking groundhogs don't do traps around here.


----------



## evergreengardener (May 7, 2017)

Do you live in a rural area? They sell airrifles that can easily kill a groundhog with less noise. Do you have other animals running around? If not poison? Around here if your not in the city limits, you can kill groundhogs and nothing any1 can do even if they get offended. There a nuisance animal


----------



## evergreengardener (May 7, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Yeah my neighbors would probably frown upon that. I have a havaheart trap but it only catches raccoons. The fucking groundhogs don't do traps around here.


Found this on google ( snares also work well)


Expert Baiting Tips. In Havahart® field tests, cantaloupe was the best bait for attracting *groundhogs* and*woodchucks*. Cut cantaloupe into 2" cubes, and rub the cantaloupe juice and rind throughout the inside and outside of the *trap*. Set the *trap* with some of the fruit in the position indicated above.


----------



## srh88 (May 7, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I get groundhogs. Destructive little fuckers. How can I kill groundhogs?


If you are on a busy road put apples on the other side of the street until it gets hit by a car. Some old farmer told me about that but I never tried it


----------



## neosapien (May 7, 2017)

srh88 said:


> If you are on a busy road put apples on the other side of the street until it gets hit by a car. Some old farmer told me about that but I never tried it


Haha that's awesome. In like a very grimy kind of way lol.


----------



## Bareback (May 7, 2017)

srh88 said:


> If you are on a busy road put apples on the other side of the street until it gets hit by a car. Some old farmer told me about that but I never tried it


Ohh that's funny. And it answers the age old question of " why did the ground hog cross the road".

I use to have a lot of trouble raccoons but after I got a Dane I haven't seen one since, Chipmunks now that is a on going problem after the coyotes got the cats the damn ground squirrels took over.


----------



## Bareback (May 7, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> Do you live in a rural area? They sell airrifles that can easily kill a groundhog with less noise. Do you have other animals running around? If not poison? Around here if your not in the city limits, you can kill groundhogs and nothing any1 can do even if they get offended. There a nuisance animal


My wife got me one made by gamo 1400 fps. 22 caliber and it has a pretty good report, I don't know how far the sound carries , but it is stout.


----------



## cannabineer (May 7, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So my electrician buddy came over to hook up the generator. It took 3 hours to levitate it over the wall.
> View attachment 3938020
> Don't try to use a manual furnace jack, better luck with telekinesis. Elevated but couldn't push it off.View attachment 3938034
> So back to the drawing board.
> ...


Paint some skulls and put ape hangers on that fucker


----------



## cannabineer (May 7, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> I live in the city too but we have had coyotes moving into the area for a few years now. I almost hit one driving home the other day around 7300rpm, it ran right out across the road. We have a large rabbit population near my house and i believe that is the reason the coyotes are moving into the area


 fify


----------



## Aeroknow (May 7, 2017)

Trimmed about a pound, squished about a pound and just got home from installing a 3ton mini split at some dude's house who used to be a member and post here. Time to get fucked up. Not @StonedFarmer fucked up, but like a 12pk and some dabs fucked up while i do some transplanting.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 7, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Trimmed about a pound, squished about a pound and just got home from installing a 3ton mini split at some dude's house who used to be a member and post here. Time to get fucked up. Not @StonedFarmer fucked up, but like a 12pk and some dabs fucked up while i do some transplanting.


And Fuck Kenny


----------



## Aeroknow (May 7, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> And Fuck Kenny


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 7, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Paint some skulls and put ape hangers on that fucker


Actually, I was contemplating this


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 7, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> fify


I finally figured out how you do it - Cloned yourself didn'tcha.


----------



## Bareback (May 7, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I finally figured out how you do it - Cloned yourself didn'tcha.
> 
> View attachment 3938319


How many ways can you tell this picture is dated.

Osha . No hard hats
No safety glasses
Ladders are aluminum
No Asians
No Indians

Definitely not a modern University. Lol


----------



## Grandpapy (May 7, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Trimmed about a pound, squished about a pound and just got home from installing a 3ton mini split at some dude's house who used to be a member and post here. Time to get fucked up. Not @StonedFarmer fucked up, but like a 12pk and some dabs fucked up while i do some transplanting.


Tell him Thank You for me please.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 7, 2017)

Fuck. I woke up to the craziest news ever about my family. 

Some shit happened to my sister and it ends up directly impacting my life in a major way. 

Not sure what's gonna happen but shit and the fan are about to collide. Lives are gonna be changed forever, mine included. 

Take it easy y'all.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 7, 2017)

Bareback said:


> How many ways can you tell this picture is dated.
> 
> Osha . No hard hats
> No safety glasses
> ...


I think the LIFE magazine logo gave a big hint


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 7, 2017)

I've got one brewing here as well.
You OK?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 7, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I think the LIFE magazine logo gave a big hint


Are you a Dick - like a private one or something?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 7, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Are you a Dick - like a private one or something?


Just a regular 6" dick, thanks for asking.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 7, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Just a regular 6" dick, thanks for asking.


Smart ass.
I mean dick.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 7, 2017)

@Bob Zmuda hit me up if you need homie.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 7, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Fuck. I woke up to the craziest news ever about my family.
> 
> Some shit happened to my sister and it ends up directly impacting my life in a major way.
> 
> ...


Family stuff is always the most fucked up. 
Good luck Z.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 8, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Fuck. I woke up to the craziest news ever about my family.
> 
> Some shit happened to my sister and it ends up directly impacting my life in a major way.
> 
> ...


Damn man sorry to hear that.. good luck to ya..


----------



## ANC (May 8, 2017)

Time to take my 4 year old to ballet. YEAY :/


----------



## Indacouch (May 8, 2017)

PENIS!!


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 8, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Trimmed about a pound, squished about a pound and just got home from installing a 3ton mini split at some dude's house who used to be a member and post here. Time to get fucked up. Not @StonedFarmer fucked up, but like a 12pk and some dabs fucked up while i do some transplanting.


That's hilarious...you may have brought a new word/phrase to the English vocabulary.....if teetoteler is one end of the drunk spectrum then surely "stoned farmer drunk" must be the other end.


----------



## 420God (May 8, 2017)

Got a call from the dnr saying they fired another deer guy and they're giving me that county. Now I'm back up to the number of counties I was at last year but making twice as much.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 8, 2017)

420God said:


> Got a call from the dnr saying they fired another deer guy and they're giving me that county. Now I'm back up to the number of counties I was at last year but making twice as much.


What did he do (or rather not do) to get fired lol


----------



## 420God (May 8, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> What did he do (or rather not do) to get fired lol


The highway dept told us he was driving right by the deer if he didn't think they needed to be picked up. 

If they get reported we have to dispose of them, it's not our choice.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 8, 2017)

420God said:


> *The highway dept told us he was driving right by the deer if he didn't think they needed to be picked up*.
> 
> If they get reported we have to dispose of them, it's not our choice.


 LOL, odd logic


----------



## cannabineer (May 8, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, odd logic


Indeed I wonder what his pass/fail criterion was

!post 12345


----------



## Metasynth (May 8, 2017)

Penis?


----------



## Bakersfield (May 8, 2017)

420God said:


> The highway dept told us he was driving right by the deer if he didn't think they needed to be picked up.
> 
> If they get reported we have to dispose of them, it's not our choice.


I was wondering what you do with them?

A few years back on another forum, this guy posted picks of his counties roadkill disposal site, in Alabama. It was very graphic and morbid seeing all those animals piled on top of each other.

Up here they have a list you can get on, to harvest road kill moose in your area.
Not to many hit and runs when you hit a moose. They'll break your vehicle and the occupants, especially in a little car. The semis sometimes throw them a good ways off the road and they get covered in snow but the ravens and eagles will feed for months on them during the winter.


----------



## 420God (May 8, 2017)

Metasynth said:


> Penis?





Indacouch said:


> PENIS!!


----------



## cannabineer (May 8, 2017)

Metasynth said:


> Penis?


----------



## Metasynth (May 8, 2017)

Woke up in excruciating back pain, now I'm sitting in a chair listening to music while I dab. 

Tough to be meta


----------



## 420God (May 8, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I was wondering what you do with them?
> 
> A few years back on another forum, this guy posted picks of his counties roadkill disposal site, in Alabama. It was very graphic and morbid seeing all those animals piled on top of each other.
> 
> ...


Most get dragged into the woods but I do bring some to zoos, animal sanctuaries, reserves, etc...


----------



## 420God (May 8, 2017)

Metasynth said:


> Woke up in excruciating back pain, now I'm sitting in a chair listening to music while I dab.
> 
> Tough to be meta


What happened to your back?


----------



## Metasynth (May 8, 2017)

420God said:


> What happened to your back?


A box of kitchen utensils about 3 feet above my head in a storage unit.


----------



## 420God (May 8, 2017)

Metasynth said:


> A box of kitchen utensils about 3 feet above my head in a storage unit.


Oh damn, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 8, 2017)

Metasynth said:


> Woke up in excruciating back pain, now I'm sitting in a chair listening to music while I dab.
> 
> Tough to be meta


I fucked up my back last week, sucks homie. I had to jack off sitting down.


----------



## Metasynth (May 8, 2017)

420God said:


> Oh damn, hope you feel better soon.


It's all good, I'm falling apart a little premature, hahahah. 

I shoulda stretched, man! That was my mistake. Next time I tug on my tool a little first.


----------



## Metasynth (May 8, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I fucked up my back last week, sucks homie. I had to jack off sitting down.


Tough to be us...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 8, 2017)

So it's been six months since I quit smoking cigs, with the help of my ecigs. I'm down to about 1.5ml of 1.2% juice. Amazingly, I have the occasional cigarette, maybe one or two per week, but I have no desire to buy them or go back to them regularly. I've been coughing up some deep, technicolored shit lately, I hope it's my lungs clearing out decades of Marlboro funk. I tried my buddy's Storz & Bickel Crafty the other night, and it's the first time I got really high off of vaping weed. So, I decided to purchase The Mighty from the same company - 







It's not cheap at $350, but it's supposedly the best semi-portable vape out there. If I start using it regularly, I may end up adding a year or two to my life. Yay...


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 8, 2017)

Fuck! 
I watched most of the hearing today but still managed to something done...


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Indeed I wonder what his pass/fail criterion was
> 
> !post 12345


1,234 posts to go until the next good one.


----------



## cannabineer (May 8, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> 1,234 posts to go until the next good one.


Naaah, that would be "all odd"

My fetish is for "straights" and powers of two. There's a big'n coming up, and I'm like a still cat with huge eyes.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Naaah, that would be "all odd"
> 
> My fetish is for "straights" and powers of two. There's a big'n coming up, and I'm like a still cat with huge eyes.
> 
> View attachment 3938989


tyler durden just swooped up the fibbonaci post, 12358.

you waiting for 16384? (2^14)

anyhoo, i did some light trolling today. people got upset.

 

 


i now pronounce you butthurt man and ass-aching wife.


----------



## cannabineer (May 8, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> tyler durden just swooped up the fibbonaci post, 12358.
> 
> you waiting for 16384? (2^14)
> 
> ...


I bid four No Trumps


----------



## Singlemalt (May 8, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> tyler durden just swooped up the fibbonaci post, 12358.
> 
> you waiting for 16384? (2^14)
> 
> ...


Time for a new fresh account


----------



## HydoDan (May 8, 2017)

Had carpal tunnel surgery... ... That's enough..


----------



## Bareback (May 8, 2017)

HydoDan said:


> Had carpal tunnel surgery...View attachment 3939056 ... That's enough..


Ouch my wife had it on both hands with good luck. And she had another surgery on both hands were they removed the the joint at back of the thumb and replaced it with a tendon that they robbed from her arm , she's recovering from that now. I'm having to help her take a bath do her hair and all the house work .

I hope your recovery goes well.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 9, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> So it's been six months since I quit smoking cigs, with the help of my ecigs. I'm down to about 1.5ml of 1.2% juice. Amazingly, I have the occasional cigarette, maybe one or two per week, but I have no desire to buy them or go back to them regularly. I've been coughing up some deep, technicolored shit lately, I hope it's my lungs clearing out decades of Marlboro funk. I tried my buddy's Storz & Bickel Crafty the other night, and it's the first time I got really high off of vaping weed. So, I decided to purchase The Mighty from the same company -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i keep sayin' i'm going to get this one but haven't pulled the trigger yet. we need a review after you've had it a while


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 9, 2017)

$350 is a lot for a vape! It should be able to trim for that kind of money.


----------



## 420God (May 9, 2017)

About to clean the cow yard when I snapped a tine off my grapple bucket. Had to grind away some metal and about to weld it back on.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 9, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> $350 is a lot for a vape! It should be able to trim for that kind of money.


Yep. Trim and blow me. There's gotta be a place I can stick my dick in it somewhere, I understand that it vibrates. I'll let you know...


----------



## 420God (May 9, 2017)

All done, I hope it holds.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 9, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Yeah my neighbors would probably frown upon that. I have a havaheart trap but it only catches raccoons. The fucking groundhogs don't do traps around here.


High powered pellet rifle in .22 caliber.

Wal-Mart has some nice ones for around a c note.


----------



## HydoDan (May 9, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Ouch my wife had it on both hands with good luck. And she had another surgery on both hands were they removed the the joint at back of the thumb and replaced it with a tendon that they robbed from her arm , she's recovering from that now. I'm having to help her take a bath do her hair and all the house work .
> 
> I hope your recovery goes well.


Doesn't hurt much, don't even need the oxy they gave me.. As soon as this heals the right hand gets it.. Then we do the thumbs.. Same procedure as your wife's... Then a couple of new knees and the rebuild will be complete.. Unless I break a hip.. lol Nothing wrong with bathing your woman!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 9, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Fuck. I woke up to the craziest news ever about my family.
> 
> Some shit happened to my sister and it ends up directly impacting my life in a major way.
> 
> ...


Bob,
Did you ever figure out what's happening?
Hope things are working themselves out.
Believe me, I can relate.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 9, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> High powered pellet rifle in .22 caliber.
> 
> Wal-Mart has some nice ones for around a c note.


Air rifles are much more quiet than they used to be, and a .22 caliber pellet is deadly. I used to hunt squirrels with an old Daisy pump .22 air rifle & Crosman flat head pellets. I only took head shots and those big pellets cracked em like egg shells.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 9, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Air rifles are much more quiet than they used to be, and a .22 caliber pellet is deadly. I used to hunt squirrels with an old Daisy pump .22 air rifle & Crosman flat head pellets. I only took head shots and those big pellets cracked em like egg shells.


I always had a preference for Super dome pellets, they seemed to be a bit more aerodynamic/accurate & pack one heck of a punch.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 9, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Air rifles are much more quiet than they used to be, and a .22 caliber pellet is deadly. I used to hunt squirrels with an old Daisy pump .22 air rifle & Crosman flat head pellets. I only took head shots and those big pellets cracked em like egg shells.





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I always had a preference for Super dome pellets, they seemed to be a bit more aerodynamic/accurate & pack one heck of a punch.


I forget the maker but I prefer these.


----------



## qwizoking (May 9, 2017)

I got a deleted post.
I guess "." isn't an appropriate comment

Anyway.. Hello again


----------



## Bareback (May 9, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I forget the maker but I prefer these.
> View attachment 3939412


Those are some bad ass pellets. I'm glad we didn't have them when I was a kid are I'm sure I would be wearing some in my ass ,as my brother used to shoot me on a daily basis. Lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 9, 2017)

qwizoking said:


> I got a deleted post.
> I guess "." isn't an appropriate comment
> 
> Anyway.. Hello again


.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 9, 2017)

Political slant aside.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 9, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I forget the maker but I prefer these.
> View attachment 3939412


Ouch! Those would be good for body shots on squirrels -- and they are tough as hell. After being skinned, they look like professional body builders. Try to pet one and he will fuck you up, big time. 
I've seen them jump from the tops of huge trees, bounce about 3 feet in the air, then run off through the brush as fast as any rabbit. (They were *not* flying squirrels either.)


----------



## Bareback (May 9, 2017)

HydoDan said:


> Doesn't hurt much, don't even need the oxy they gave me.. As soon as this heals the right hand gets it.. Then we do the thumbs.. Same procedure as your wife's... Then a couple of new knees and the rebuild will be complete.. Unless I break a hip.. lol Nothing wrong with bathing your woman!!


Ohh man my wife already had both knees replaced. Complete reconstruction of the right leg. It was a tough surgery and a hard recovery, but I can hardly keep up with her now. And the use of a cain is why she had the carpal tunnel surgeries. 
Ohh and the main thing I would worn about are the damn pain killers do yourself a huge favor and stop using them ASAP , but I'm sure your aware of the addition possibly. 
Best of luck to you.
And one more funny note, you'll have to have ID cards for your metal replacement joints to travel. Lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 9, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Bob,
> Did you ever figure out what's happening?
> Hope things are working themselves out.
> Believe me, I can relate.


Yeah and it's ALL bad. Once the situation has been remedied/calmed down I'll tell everyone what's up. For now I have to be smart/cautious/methodical. Has the potential to blow up into much more than it already is, and I'm still trying to formulate the best plan.

Thanks for asking GWN. I hope whatever is on your plate gets taken care of soon as well. good vibes your way.

Two thing I am very sure of:

1. Karma will get revenge tenfold. It always does. Seen it happen too many times.

2. Everything happens for a reason. (sometimes it just takes awhile to reveal itself.)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 9, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yeah and it's ALL bad. Once the situation has been remedied/calmed down I'll tell everyone what's up. For now I have to be smart/cautious/methodical. Has the potential to blow up into much more than it already is, and I'm still trying to formulate the best plan.
> 
> Thanks for asking GWN. I hope whatever is on your plate gets taken care of soon as well. good vibes your way.
> 
> ...




Amen


----------



## Singlemalt (May 9, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yeah and it's ALL bad. Once the situation has been remedied/calmed down I'll tell everyone what's up. For now I have to be smart/cautious/methodical. Has the potential to blow up into much more than it already is, and I'm still trying to formulate the best plan.
> 
> Thanks for asking GWN. I hope whatever is on your plate gets taken care of soon as well. good vibes your way.
> 
> ...


In bocca al lupo, Bob


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 9, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> In bocca al lupo, Bob


Grazij.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 9, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yeah and it's ALL bad. Once the situation has been remedied/calmed down I'll tell everyone what's up. For now I have to be smart/cautious/methodical. Has the potential to blow up into much more than it already is, and I'm still trying to formulate the best plan.
> 
> Thanks for asking GWN. I hope whatever is on your plate gets taken care of soon as well. good vibes your way.
> 
> ...


 what happened?


----------



## srh88 (May 9, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yeah and it's ALL bad. Once the situation has been remedied/calmed down I'll tell everyone what's up. For now I have to be smart/cautious/methodical. Has the potential to blow up into much more than it already is, and I'm still trying to formulate the best plan.
> 
> Thanks for asking GWN. I hope whatever is on your plate gets taken care of soon as well. good vibes your way.
> 
> ...


Hope shit gets better man.. you need anything let me know. Bail money, hooker, Hitman.. whatever you need


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 9, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> In bocca al lupo, Bob


In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida


----------



## mr sunshine (May 9, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Hope shit gets better man.. you need anything let me know. Bail money, hooker, Hitman.. whatever you need


I already gave him permission to drop my name, so all of that's already covered.


----------



## cannabineer (May 9, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Ouch! Those would be good for body shots on squirrels -- and they are tough as hell. After being skinned, they look like professional body builders. Try to pet one and he will fuck you up, big time.
> I've seen them jump from the tops of huge trees, bounce about 3 feet in the air, then run off through the brush as fast as any rabbit. (They were *not* flying squirrels either.)


----------



## tyler.durden (May 9, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Hope shit gets better man.. you need anything let me know. Bail money, hooker, Hitman.. whatever you need


I'd like the hooker, please...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 9, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> I'd like the hooker, please...


How about a hooker that brings you cash?






A guy can dream can't he?


----------



## tyler.durden (May 9, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I already gave him permission to drop my name, so all of that's already covered.



I didn't know bondsmen, hookers, and hitmen took food stamps


----------



## tyler.durden (May 9, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> How about a hooker that brings you cash?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, that sure would be a welcomed change...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 9, 2017)

New GC glass came today in their respective cases, I forgot I ordered this shit -



The vape pipe is filled with gel, so you freeze it first. I finna get high tonight...


----------



## neosapien (May 9, 2017)

You are in my thoughts, prayers, vibes whatever you call them @Bob Zmuda . I think there's one in every family. Pretty sure there are 2 in mine. 

As far as accomplishments go I just keep opening the fuck outta some pools and making that paper. It's straight baller g hustlemania over here.


----------



## vamoz (May 9, 2017)

Let me see what I accomplished today. Ermm, won a couple of matches playing Player'sUnkown.

Masturbated to a vid I actually enjoyed.(rare to find something good these days)

Started reading a new book.

Empty day, was fun anyways. Lol


----------



## neosapien (May 9, 2017)

vamoz said:


> Masturbated to a vid I actually enjoyed.(rare to find something good these days)


----------



## vamoz (May 9, 2017)

neosapien said:


>


You caught me. My guilty pleasure. Lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 9, 2017)

I was all southern as fuck today

Errr thang from scratch except for the brown gravy.

I love some fancy shit, but to me, this kinda food is definitely comfort food.


----------



## Bareback (May 9, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I was all southern as fuck today
> View attachment 3939702
> Errr thang from scratch except for the brown gravy.
> 
> I love some fancy shit, but to me, this kinda food is definitely comfort food to me.


I'd eat that. And be very comfortable. 

Ohh and nice china.........chinet that is.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 9, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Ouch! Those would be good for body shots on squirrels -- and they are tough as hell. After being skinned, they look like professional body builders. Try to pet one and he will fuck you up, big time.
> I've seen them jump from the tops of huge trees, bounce about 3 feet in the air, then run off through the brush as fast as any rabbit. (They were *not* flying squirrels either.)


They are great for head or body shots. Those were the pellets I was using on the squirrels I posted in this thread a while back.


----------



## cannabineer (May 9, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I was all southern as fuck today
> View attachment 3939702
> Errr thang from scratch except for the brown gravy.
> 
> I love some fancy shit, but to me, this kinda food is definitely comfort food.


 My stomach just growled "plus rep" in the original German.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 9, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I'd eat that.


you owe royalties to @Singlemalt


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 9, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> what happened?


I tried sending you a pm. You must have sent too many penis pics through the system though. Clogged it all up. Now you can't get pms. Or private messages.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 10, 2017)

Decided texas is home time to return


----------



## Bareback (May 10, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Decided texas is home time to return


Are you leaving RIU to go to tx? Do you get directions from Google Earth or Google maps?






Jk


----------



## Bareback (May 10, 2017)

I have an instant karma report.

Yesterday I went to the Dr. for my 6 month check up. I've been having high blood pressure issues for years. But yesterday I was 187/112 upsetting my Dr . so I get home and my wife had me cook bacon egg and cheese sandwiches for supper and I had a allergic reaction to the eggs and my throat swoll up and I was scared I choke.


----------



## Indacouch (May 10, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I have an instant karma report.
> 
> Yesterday I went to the Dr. for my 6 month check up. I've been having high blood pressure issues for years. But yesterday I was 187/112 upsetting my Dr . so I get home and my wife had me cook bacon egg and cheese sandwiches for supper and I had a allergic reaction to the eggs and my throat swoll up and I was scared I choke.


Did you not already know the eggs had the potential to take your ass out when you cooked em ........I'm allergic to corn pollen and bee stings .......doesn't stop me from taking a snort of pollen or weed wacking a bee hive naked every now and then .....gotta keep life exciting.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 10, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I have an instant karma report.
> 
> Yesterday I went to the Dr. for my 6 month check up. I've been having high blood pressure issues for years. But yesterday I was 187/112 upsetting my Dr . so I get home and my wife had me cook bacon egg and cheese sandwiches for supper and I had a allergic reaction to the eggs and my throat swoll up and I was scared I choke.


But but but the eggs are the "healthy" of that trifecta! 
Forced a life of Bacon and Cheese? I hope you get better soon. or should I?


----------



## 420God (May 10, 2017)

Thank god it wasn't the bacon. I don't know if I could live with being allergic to it.


----------



## curious2garden (May 10, 2017)

420God said:


> Thank god it wasn't the bacon. I don't know if I could live with being allergic to it.


It's the carbs  those suckers will kill you


----------



## Bareback (May 10, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> But but but the eggs are the "healthy" of that trifecta!
> Forced a life of Bacon and Cheese? I hope you get better soon. or should I?


Yeah I'm ok today thanks


----------



## Bareback (May 10, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Did you not already know the eggs had the potential to take your ass out when you cooked em ........I'm allergic to corn pollen and bee stings .......doesn't stop me from taking a snort of pollen or weed wacking a bee hive naked every now and then .....gotta keep life exciting.


That's bc you are a warrior.
And no I didn't think that I going to have a issue with the eggs. I have had a few issues with fresh eggs but never commerial eggs. So I guess it is getting worse.


----------



## curious2garden (May 10, 2017)

Bareback said:


> That's bc you are a warrior.
> And no I didn't think that I going to have a issue with the eggs. I have had a few issues with fresh eggs but never commerial eggs. So I guess it is getting worse.


Get thee to an Allergist you need patch testing otherwise you'll start telling us you get high off snorting Xanax. These things are dangerously contagious!


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 10, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Are you leaving RIU to go to tx? Do you get directions from Google Earth or Google maps?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Riu is the matrix quite sure the matrix exist in texas just cant stay here


----------



## Bareback (May 10, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Riu is the matrix quite sure the matrix exist in texas just cant stay here


Hahaha best of luck to ya.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 10, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Hahaha best of luck to ya.


Yeah thanks ill still be on Riu tho youl continue to hear my shinanigans.


----------



## Bareback (May 10, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Get thee to an Allergist you need patch testing otherwise you'll start telling us you get high off snorting Xanax. These things are dangerously contagious!


Ok ok I've been to the allergist and he tested me for 40 common tree , grass , and molds. I'm allergic to several tree and grass species and no molds. But he didn't test me for foods as I recall. So I've noticed in the last 3/4 year's that I've become more and more sensitive to foods containing raw egg ( lemon pie, ice cream,....... ). And I guess I need to make a new appointment to see this Dr again, how ever he doesn't like pot heads and we didn't see eye to eye. And their is no others in my area.

Conclusion is roll a fatty and throw the eggs at the Dr's house. Lol

Ohh and will snorting little football shaped pills relax my sinuses?


----------



## curious2garden (May 10, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Ok ok I've been to the allergist and he tested me for 40 common tree , grass , and molds. I'm allergic to several tree and grass species and no molds. But he didn't test me for foods as I recall. So I've noticed in the last 3/4 year's that I've become more and more sensitive to foods containing raw egg ( lemon pie, ice cream,....... ). And I guess I need to make a new appointment to see this Dr again, how ever he doesn't like pot heads and we didn't see eye to eye. And their is no others in my area.
> 
> Conclusion is roll a fatty and throw the eggs at the Dr's house. Lol
> 
> Ohh and will snorting little football shaped pills relax my sinuses?


LOL, yeah just go see him and get tested for raw eggs. If you throw the eggs at Dr's house remember you need to TP first egg second. Finally yes if you can stuff a football up your nose you KNOW that will work!


----------



## srh88 (May 10, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL, yeah just go see him and get tested for raw eggs. If you throw the eggs at Dr's house remember you need to TP first egg second. Finally yes if you can stuff a football up your nose you KNOW that will work!


wouldnt egging first be better so the tp sticks to the egg? im no mathmatologist but i think thatd work prettttty well


----------



## jacksmuff (May 10, 2017)

Made some good money today with the lobster prices being so high right now. Feel bad for the people paying 28$ for a lobster roll on a hot dog bun.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 10, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Ok ok I've been to the allergist and he tested me for 40 common tree , grass , and molds. I'm allergic to several tree and grass species and no molds. But he didn't test me for foods as I recall. So I've noticed in the last 3/4 year's that I've become more and more sensitive to foods containing raw egg ( lemon pie, ice cream,....... ). And I guess I need to make a new appointment to see this Dr again, how ever he doesn't like pot heads and we didn't see eye to eye. And their is no others in my area.
> 
> Conclusion is roll a fatty and throw the eggs at the Dr's house. Lol
> 
> Ohh and will snorting little football shaped pills relax my sinuses?


I stopped taking the grumpy pills(Zyrtec) last week thinking i was all good. Went out on the lake today and got fucking thrashed. It was like i was cruising around at 20 mph with my face right into a nonstop cloud of pollen. I'm fucking drained. While we were trolling at 1.5-2.2 mph i was all good. This year is really bad here in Northern California for the allergies god dam.


----------



## Bareback (May 10, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I stopped taking the grumpy pills(Zyrtec) last week thinking i was all good. Went out on the lake today and got fucking thrashed. It was like i was cruising around at 20 mph with my face right into a nonstop cloud of pollen. I'm fucking drained. While we were trolling at 1.5-2.2 mph i was all good. This year is really bad here in Northern California for the allergies god dam.


Cool you got the boat out that's awesome

Fuck Kenny


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 10, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I stopped taking the grumpy pills(Zyrtec) last week thinking i was all good. Went out on the lake today and got fucking thrashed. It was like i was cruising around at 20 mph with my face right into a nonstop cloud of pollen. I'm fucking drained. While we were trolling at 1.5-2.2 mph i was all good. This year is really bad here in Northern California for the allergies god dam.


Catch anything?


----------



## Aeroknow (May 10, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Catch anything?


I wish. Reports are that the kings are spread out, not many being caught right now, so i didn't go out thinking i was gonna catch anything. We went out more for getting hammered and breaking the boat in further. As soon as the weather is constant, I'll find em bro. Can't wait.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 10, 2017)

I like this page number.
Nothing further.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 10, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I wish. Reports are that the kings are spread out, not many being caught right now, so i didn't go out thinking i was gonna catch anything. We went out more for getting hammered and breaking the boat in further. As soon as the weather is constant, I'll find em bro. Can't wait.


Fuck yeah man. This season has been off to a really weird start due to the water. Did get this lil fucker today though!


----------



## Aeroknow (May 10, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Fuck yeah man. This season has been off to a really weird start due to the water. Did get this lil fucker today though!
> View attachment 3940218


Nice dude!

This year is fucked on the feather kinda. They're letting out shitloads of water before all the snow runoff and because they need to fix the spillway. I say kinda because my buddy who gets to fish all day everyday(wife is a nurse he just fishes, fucker!) is nailing nice stripers at the outlet right now. Gonna be a killer shad run this year up here too because of all this water being released, but steelhead are hard to get with the river nonstop blown out


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 10, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Nice dude!
> 
> This year is fucked on the feather kinda. They're letting out shitloads of water before all the snow runoff and because they need to fix the spillway. I say kinda because my buddy who gets to fish all day everyday(wife is a nurse he just fishes, fucker!) is nailing nice stripers at the outlet right now. Gonna be a killer shad run this year up here too because of all this water being released, but steelhead are hard to get with the river nonstop blown out


 No shit man. Every river up here is blown to shit. 10x normal flows. Rough fishin.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 10, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> No shit man. Every river up here is blown to shit. 10x normal flows. Rough fishin.


How's the temps up there? Is it fluctuating big time like it is over here? It's fucking up the spring fishing mang!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 10, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> How's the temps up there? Is it fluctuating big time like it is over here? It's fucking up the spring fishing mang!


Yep. Huge fluctuations. Lol. Pissin me off!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 10, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Fuck yeah man. This season has been off to a really weird start due to the water. Did get this lil fucker today though!
> View attachment 3940218


What line? How much backing do you have on that?
Looks like a nice reel - but the Bow is prettier.


----------



## Bareback (May 10, 2017)

Temps are all over the place here
. Friday night a coworker went crappy fishing and it was cold like wind chill the thirty's and he was catching big slabs ,wind blowing out of the north at 15/25 . They were tied up under a bridge east/west and the wind was breaking round them , so not really bad. I don't remember how many they caught in total but he got his limit . Then it warmed up and now it's like a f,ing oven .


----------



## Aeroknow (May 10, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yep. Huge fluctuations. Lol. Pissin me off!


In a couple days I'm gonna go get my trout fishing on at the caribou. Split shot and night crawlers. I just know it's on like donkey kong, but stockers! Oh well. Still fun


----------



## srh88 (May 10, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Temps are all over the place here
> . Friday night a coworker went crappy fishing and it was cold like wind chill the thirty's and he was catching big slabs ,wind blowing out of the north at 15/25 . They were tied up under a bridge east/west and the wind was breaking round them , so not really bad. I don't remember how many they caught in total but he got his limit . Then it warmed up and now it's like a f,ing oven .


Even here on the east coast the temps are crazy.. the other morning it was 39 when I woke up.. around 80 in the afternoon.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 10, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Even here on the east coast the temps are crazy.. the other morning it was 39 when I woke up.. around 80 in the afternoon.


80's? 
Bite me - we're just into the 40's now.


----------



## evergreengardener (May 10, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Even here on the east coast the temps are crazy.. the other morning it was 39 when I woke up.. around 80 in the afternoon.


Man im on the east coast and our highest temp this week is only 60 with rain i would welcome 80 right about now


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 10, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What line? How much backing do you have on that?
> Looks like a nice reel - but the Bow is prettier.


5 line. Trout LT on a redington zero reel. No drag adjustments just hand drag. I love it. Not sure how much back is in there but a good amount. Rod is a 4 wt butter stick. Fiberglass rod 7'4". Super fun!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 10, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> 5 line. Trout LT on a redington zero reel. No drag adjustments just hand drag. I love it. Not sure how much back is in there but a good amount. Rod is a 4 wt butter stick. Fiberglass rod 7'4". Super fun!


I'm  

Dolly Varden and Red salmon in the rivers in nothing flat though.
Pic's to follow.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 11, 2017)

It was 32° at night yesterday. Temps. all over, I'm late on planting tomatoes and peppers. Was sick end of April and frost warnings since. 

Hopefully tomorrow or next day. This weather blows. 60° in February 13 days, just fucked up the trees and bushes. 

Grass is growing though, first week without rain in a while.

Fuck this weather!


----------



## jerryb73 (May 11, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Even here on the east coast the temps are crazy.. the other morning it was 39 when I woke up.. around 80 in the afternoon.


94 yesterday and supposed to be 97 today.. been upper 50's in the am.. butno rain in about 3+ weeks, wildfires everywhere


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 11, 2017)

The earth is pissed.


----------



## HydoDan (May 11, 2017)

From Oct 1 to March 31 we had close to 120" of rain.. That's our yearly average.. Just had four dry days in a row...
Raining again.. Oh well.. la Nina sucks!


----------



## Bareback (May 11, 2017)

HydoDan said:


> From Oct 1 to March 31 we had close to 120" of rain.. That's our yearly average.. Just had four dry days in a row...
> Raining again.. Oh well.. la Nina sucks!


How's your hand healing, doing well I hope.


----------



## HydoDan (May 11, 2017)

Bareback said:


> How's your hand healing, doing well I hope.


Its doing great.. thanks.. Stronger now than it has been in a long time.. Can't wait to get the other one done.. Getting tired of picking up all the shit I drop..


----------



## Indacouch (May 11, 2017)

I posted a pic in a few different threads to share it and possibly catch a rat or two((maybe)) and it magically got the attention of Riu and was deleted for spam.

((Puzzling))

Not guna say I haven't done my fair share of rule bending things a time or two.....butt I'm in full investigation/rat eradication mode.


Maybe it's because I'm not paying advertisement fees for my pest control company ((shruggs))

#fuckarat


----------



## ANC (May 11, 2017)

I didn't take my Seroquel, now it's fucking 2 am and I'm more awake than a seventies hooker on coke.
Got to take the wife to the airport in 2 hours, she is going to Mauritius, while I get babysitting duty.
My daughter can be very trying. just as stubborn as her dad.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 11, 2017)

ANC said:


> I didn't take my Seroquel, now it's fucking 2 am and I'm more awake than a seventies hooker on coke.
> Got to take the wife to the airport in 2 hours, she is going to Mauritius, while I get babysitting duty.
> My daughter can be very trying. just as stubborn as her dad.


Hang in there.


----------



## ANC (May 11, 2017)

Still up, time to hit the road.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 11, 2017)

i mowed the lawn.


----------



## ANC (May 11, 2017)

Thats like foreplay to you though.

I'm back, massive wind blowing outside. Road was fun in the dark, only me and the large trucks...
I also want to mow lawn now, and I don't even own a lawnmower anymore. That's why I need to take my meds at night. but no way would I have been able to drive.
Fucking shit turns you into a zombie for the first 12 hours. I just need better weed then I can wean myself off the shit again.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 12, 2017)

Woke up to more smoke from the fires.. I swear it's smokier than one of @Gary Goodson bar b ques..


----------



## 420God (May 12, 2017)

The highway dept just put up new atv signs. We can now drive all the way to Michigan from where I'm at using the roads.


----------



## Bareback (May 12, 2017)

420God said:


> The highway dept just put up new atv signs. We can now drive all the way to Michigan from where I'm at using the roads.
> View attachment 3940954


I bet you could still get a DUI on them


----------



## 420God (May 12, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I bet you could still get a DUI on them


For sure. We have people getting busted on lawnmowers.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 12, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I bet you could still get a DUI on them


You can get a DUI on a bicycle here.

They'll take money from anybody.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 12, 2017)

Over the last four days, they installed new furnace & AC and ran gas line for generator. Old furnace was 1988 and had shit flaking off the heat exchanger. I had 8 carbon monoxide alarms through out the house because we've lost a couple local people over the years. I can breathe easy once again.
 
New little white chimney. High efficiency furnaces don't use chimneys through roof anymore.
 
Gas line hooked up to generator but the guy who sold it has to come out and inspect the wiring and gas hook up before he drops the 12 volt in to fire it up.
I painted the line gray, looks a little nicer than black and green.

Still another month here. Everything takes more time than you think it will.


----------



## Bareback (May 12, 2017)

420God said:


> For sure. We have people getting busted on lawnmowers.


I had a neighbor that got several on his mower back in the early 80's he was a mean old drunk, retired and nothing better to do. RIP Kelley



tangerinegreen555 said:


> You can get a DUI on a bicycle here.
> 
> They'll take money from anybody.


I had a employee for 20+ years that got 14 dui's in 30 years the one he got on his bike cost him 7 months served 7000.00 fines . I don't know why he didn't get serious time for h/o but they would fine him and put him back on the street to do it again.


----------



## Indacouch (May 12, 2017)

420God said:


> The highway dept just put up new atv signs. We can now drive all the way to Michigan from where I'm at using the roads.
> View attachment 3940954


So you and the wife ready for me to come visit. I know you got the birds, trampoline, ATVs, tomatoes, and lots and lots of cool stuff including the pond. So I'll bring drugs((real drugs not buttsex)) and anything else you might need... so you just let me know 420,I'm free whenever.


----------



## 420God (May 12, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> So you and the wife ready for me to come visit. I know you got the birds, trampoline, ATVs, tomatoes, and lots and lots of cool stuff including the pond. So I'll bring drugs((real drugs not buttsex)) and anything else you might need... so you just let me know 420,I'm free whenever.


That'd be cool, I could use a hand finishing my barn roof. That sounds like fun, eh?


----------



## Indacouch (May 12, 2017)

420God said:


> That'd be cool, I could use a hand finishing my barn roof. That sounds like fun, eh?


Little Inda said he would like to come with.... but doesn't wana help on the roof because he'd fall off for sure.....he wants to know if he hands us tools if he can still jump on your trampoline .....he's sitting on my lap before school asking what I'm doing ....so I kinda spilled the beans and he's interested in his new uncle 420 LOL ......minus the drugs of course .....I'm not sharing my drugs with him .....he can get his own ...after all he's almost a first grader .....((GEESH))


----------



## 420God (May 12, 2017)

Picked up a couple goats the other day.


----------



## 420God (May 12, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Little Inda said he would like to come with.... but doesn't wana help on the roof because he'd fall off for sure.....he wants to know if he hands us tools if he can still jump on your trampoline .....he's sitting on my lap before school asking what I'm doing ....so I kinda spilled the beans and he's interested in his new uncle 420 LOL ......minus the drugs of course .....I'm not sharing my drugs with him .....he can get his own ...after all he's almost a first grader .....((GEESH))


How old is he?


----------



## jerryb73 (May 12, 2017)

420God said:


> That'd be cool, I could use a hand finishing my barn roof. That sounds like fun, eh?


I wanna play with your cool toys too.. I did roofing for 10yrs or so.. Does that qualify?

I like drugs.. mostly tomatoes..


----------



## curious2garden (May 12, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Catch anything?


LOL (I'm), late to the party, apparently he caught all the pollen in Northern CA

@Aeroknow hugs, those allergies suck


----------



## Indacouch (May 12, 2017)

420God said:


> How old is he?


Almost 6


----------



## cannabineer (May 12, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Little Inda said he would like to come with.... but doesn't wana help on the roof because he'd fall off for sure.....he wants to know if he hands us tools if he can still jump on your trampoline .....he's sitting on my lap before school asking what I'm doing ....so I kinda spilled the beans and he's interested in his new uncle 420 LOL ......minus the drugs of course .....I'm not sharing my drugs with him .....he can get his own ...after all he's almost a first grader .....((GEESH))


 Gotta teach him those core values while he is young!


----------



## BarnBuster (May 12, 2017)

420God said:


> Picked up a couple goats the other day.
> 
> View attachment 3941006


long ago, ex GF wanted to be a urban farmer and thought goats were cute until they climbed all over her car and put little goat hoof dimples in all the body panels. i still laugh about that


----------



## 420God (May 12, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I wanna play with your cool toys too.. I did roofing for 10yrs or so.. Does that qualify?
> 
> I like drugs.. mostly tomatoes..


Cool, so you're not afraid of heights. I'll stay on the ground with little Inda and hand you and Indacouch materials. 

I have enough toys for most of TnT to ride so you don't even have to take turns.


----------



## 420God (May 12, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> long ago, ex GF wanted to be a urban farmer and thought goats were cute until they climbed all over her car and put little goat hoof dimples in all the body panels. i still laugh about that


First time my grandfather came to the farm was in his brand new Lincoln. The goats saw a shiny new toy to play on. 
I'm keeping these penned up. They do a number to our trees/garden otherwise.


----------



## Bareback (May 12, 2017)

420God said:


> Cool, so you're not afraid of heights. I'll stay on the ground with little Inda and hand you and Indacouch materials.
> 
> I have enough toys for most of TnT to ride so you don't even have to take turns.


Hey I want come too. Roofing is kinda like sod ,if you get the right side up , well that's a good start.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 12, 2017)

420God said:


> Cool, so you're not afraid of heights. I'll stay on the ground with little Inda and hand you and Indacouch materials.
> 
> I have enough toys for most of TnT to ride so you don't even have to take turns.


Count me in..


----------



## jerryb73 (May 12, 2017)

Lunch time..


----------



## Singlemalt (May 12, 2017)

420God said:


> Picked up a couple goats the other day.
> 
> View attachment 3941006


Mmmm, cheese and then chili when they stop giving milk


----------



## Singlemalt (May 12, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Lunch time..
> 
> 
> View attachment 3941034


I'd eat that


----------



## Bareback (May 12, 2017)

I have a goat named patches, she's been attached a few times if I let her out of her pen she stays right by my side. Glued to my hip it's the cutest thing.


----------



## 420God (May 12, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Mmmm, cheese and then chili when they stop giving milk


Both male. White one is for butcher, the black one is its company until then.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 12, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> 80's?
> Bite me - we're just into the 40's now.


Yea but relative to what the rest of the year is I bet people are out in shorts and t-shirts there.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 12, 2017)

420God said:


> That'd be cool, I could use a hand finishing my barn roof. That sounds like fun, eh?


Might be time for a Barn Party! (maybe some fencing, tree work ect.)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 12, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yea but relative to what the rest of the year is I bet people are out in shorts and t-shirts there.


You know it - I'm at work with all the doors open, sun's shining and it's only 09:25.
Supposed to hit 49 Deg F today.


----------



## 420God (May 12, 2017)

Picked some pretty wild flowers for the wife. 

I should more often, my ride doesn't smell so bad right now.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 12, 2017)

420God said:


> Cool, so you're not afraid of heights. I'll stay on the ground with little Inda and hand you and Indacouch materials.
> 
> I have enough toys for most of TnT to ride so you don't even have to take turns.


I'm down for some roofing.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 12, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Might be time for a Barn Party! (maybe some fencing, tree work ect.)


shoot, I'm down for that


----------



## 420God (May 12, 2017)

Kids are gonna be over soon so I had to take them out of the shop. 

 

There's a sandbox behind the barn for the big stuff.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 12, 2017)

420God said:


> Picked some pretty wild flowers for the wife.
> 
> I should more often, my ride doesn't smell so bad right now.
> 
> View attachment 3941062


I Googled guillotine or something like that and I think I seen you fighting your cousin.


----------



## Indacouch (May 12, 2017)

420God said:


> Kids are gonna be over soon so I had to take them out of the shop.
> 
> View attachment 3941122
> 
> There's a sandbox behind the barn for the big stuff.


Dibbs on the giant tractor and green dirt bike


----------



## jerryb73 (May 12, 2017)

420God said:


> Kids are gonna be over soon so I had to take them out of the shop.
> 
> View attachment 3941122
> 
> There's a sandbox behind the barn for the big stuff.


Nice, you do have some toys.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 12, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Dibbs on the giant tractor and green dirt bike


I'll take whatever is left


----------



## Singlemalt (May 12, 2017)

Dibbs on the Cat, I already have the key


----------



## Indacouch (May 12, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Dibbs on the Cat, I already have the key


I've got universal keys to everything that actually takes one.....Snap On makes em ......bet your glad to hear that since your my lawyer and all now.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 12, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I've got universal keys to everything that actually takes one.....Snap On makes em ......bet your glad to hear that since your my lawyer and all now.


Being your lawyer he needs full disclosure..


----------



## Singlemalt (May 12, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Being your lawyer he needs full disclosure..


Jerry knows


----------



## jerryb73 (May 12, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Jerry knows


Tell my gf that..lol


----------



## Bareback (May 12, 2017)

I finally accomplished something worth while.
This morning on my way to work my buttholewas kinda itchy so naturally that made me think of @FoilageTrees and I had an apiphaknee ( light bulb moment) a name for the seed company.............. wait for it..
......... wait for it...........

Hemorrhoid seeds where ever seed is a pain in the ass to grow.

@FoilageTrees wanted me to post it here bc his threads keep getting deleted.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 12, 2017)

Bareback said:


> This morning on my way to work my buttholewas kinda itchy so naturally that made me think of @FoilageTrees




Lmao!!


----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I've got universal keys to everything that actually takes one.....Snap On makes em ......bet your glad to hear that since your my lawyer and all now.


fun fact.. most equipment brands use the same key for everything. so if you have a case backhoe key you can use it in a case skid loader.. cat, same.. most of them are like that.. or they used to be. golf carts are the same way.. when i was a kid my dad had a place at the beach and an ez go golf cart.. we found out the ez go key worked in every other ez go golf cart. same with yamaha. i definitely regret being a dumb asshole kid and finding that out. woke up to state police banging on my dads door


----------



## Singlemalt (May 12, 2017)

I just hit my TnT bookmark that I use multiple times per day and this popped up. The only way I could get here was because I had some "like" alerts. Let this be a lesson kids, a "like" could save a lost friend from a time warp


----------



## ᴰᴭᴿᴵ (May 12, 2017)

I've been backpacking/fishing a lot since I last bugged you guys. Bought a scale and weighed myself today (first time in 3 months) and apparently lost 25lbs, and 4 inches off of my waist. I've been such a lazy cunt these last couple years, so I am super proud of myself.

I'm saving up and training to hike the entire Pacific Coast Trail this fall. Still a ways to go, but excited nonetheless.


----------



## curious2garden (May 12, 2017)

ᴰᴭᴿᴵ said:


> I've been backpacking/fishing a lot since I last bugged you guys. Bought a scale and weighed myself today (first time in 3 months) and apparently lost 25lbs, and 4 inches off of my waist. I've been such a lazy cunt these last couple years, so I am super proud of myself.
> 
> I'm saving up and training to hike the entire Pacific Coast Trail this fall. Still a ways to go, but excited nonetheless.


You're the only 'newbie' whose first post in TnT fills me with delight. Good to see you and happy to hear you are doing good. Make sure you don't lose any of your weight from that immense peen of yours!


----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2017)

ᴰᴭᴿᴵ said:


> I've been backpacking/fishing a lot since I last bugged you guys. Bought a scale and weighed myself today (first time in 3 months) and apparently lost 25lbs, and 4 inches off of my waist. I've been such a lazy cunt these last couple years, so I am super proud of myself.
> 
> I'm saving up and training to hike the entire Pacific Coast Trail this fall. Still a ways to go, but excited nonetheless.


tc tonight


----------



## ᴰᴭᴿᴵ (May 12, 2017)

srh88 said:


> tc tonight


I'll ice down a couple.


----------



## srh88 (May 12, 2017)

ᴰᴭᴿᴵ said:


> I'll ice down a couple.


youre gonna need your beer bucket. im going to eat some food and have a couple drinks then ill be on. good to see you back man. hope everything is going good. you know you could of checked in on tc! we missed you asshole lol


----------



## Singlemalt (May 12, 2017)

ᴰᴭᴿᴵ said:


> I'll ice down a couple.


Sweet


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 12, 2017)

ᴰᴭᴿᴵ said:


> I'll ice down a couple.


I have the answer to a question from 4 months ago for you.


----------



## Indagrow (May 12, 2017)

Just took a chem final was going to study for bio tomorrow but felt a cold breeze on the back of my neck..yes he's returned.. Going to get a big bottle of crown and shave my balls for TC


----------



## ᴰᴭᴿᴵ (May 12, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I have the answer to a question from 4 months ago for you.


Was the question: What if Stephen Hawkins was the real slim shady but we will never know because he can't stand up?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 12, 2017)

dumped the old gas out of the tiller, mixed up a new blend of two-stroke, filled her up, and she started on the first pull.

like i said, all you dumbasses with lawn equipment that won't start need jesus. he is a small engine mechanic and does excellent work.


----------



## ᴰᴭᴿᴵ (May 12, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> dumped the old gas out of the tiller, mixed up a new blend of two-stroke, filled her up, and she started on the first pull.
> 
> like i said, all you dumbasses with lawn equipment that won't start need jesus. he is a small engine mechanic and does excellent work.


Jesus literally lives down the street from me. He helped me do an acre of limbing just last week. Gladly accepted a pound for trade, and out of the kindness of his heart, taught me how to build an emergency bushcraft shelter with pine limbs, a 9" Gerber Knife and some 550 Paracord. So fucking badass. I bet he looks amazing naked.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 13, 2017)

I get out of work and I end up going to walmart. Tired as fuck, on the way out the security asked for my receipt. I'm tired so I hand it to him, he then asks me if he can look inside my bag. That shit instantly pissed me off. I grab my bag and said," fuck no, you accusing me of stealing"? He said no. Then I asked him if I can look threw his pocket, He said no and I walked away. He works nights, so I'm going to show up every night and not show him my receipt. I'm going to ask him if he wants to see it then tell him he can't.


----------



## Indacouch (May 13, 2017)

Worked a security gig at wal mart ...but some asshole denied showing me inside his bags....and then had the nerve to ask to see what was in my pockets.....so I quit and followed him home...he appears to be a shopping cart thief ((shruggs))

Good night guys/gals ...il be up bright and early to check my rat traps and plant more.









PENIS!!!


----------



## Grandpapy (May 13, 2017)

Bacon.


----------



## ANC (May 13, 2017)

Added two 2' tubes to my germination/vegging box. to spread the light a bit.
Still haven't broken my daughter, 1 day of babysitting done.

I now have to go play rock star, as in some crappy game she will make up wich would include her singing and drumming on boxes. Strange how genes work. She never knew my dad, he was a drummer for 25 years,


----------



## 420God (May 13, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Bacon.


You made me hungry.


----------



## ANC (May 13, 2017)

I wonder if you fed a pig bacon if the bacon from that pig will be even more baconey.


----------



## Bareback (May 13, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Bacon.





420God said:


> You made me hungry.
> 
> View attachment 3941633


Funny story, the other day my wife cooked some bacon and when she opens the package she cuts it in half to make it shorter and easier to manage. She cooks it puts it on a plate , I come in and noticed that half the bacon is shaped like a penis , about 8 pieces . My wife doesn't do things like this on purpose so I made sure to arrange the bacon and eggs in a embarrassing way.
I got a laugh out of her , and that ain't easy.


----------



## Indacouch (May 13, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Bacon.


I could see this bacon thing becoming a ((THING)) here. Not only because the reference to Leo and our current rat outbreak, but because bacon is fucking delicious. I'm guna go see if I have some.











Bacon Penis


----------



## Grandpapy (May 13, 2017)




----------



## ANC (May 13, 2017)

I have pork schnitzel for tonight.


----------



## Indacouch (May 13, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 3941639


LMAO ....if I have bacon a penis is in order GP.
I made pancakes a few months back......I'm no longer allowed to cook when the wife's relatives come to visit.

That was my mother in laws plate.

She seemed hungry


----------



## dangledo (May 13, 2017)

420God said:


> Thank god it wasn't the bacon. I don't know if I could live with being allergic to it.


I'm not sure I'll ever be the same after smoking some deli-cut bacon covered in brown sugar then glazed with real maple syrup the last twenty minutes of a three hour smoke. Ruined me. NOTHING will ever be the same. 



Candied bacon ftw. Once cooled it was firm enough to hold straight out.


----------



## Indacouch (May 13, 2017)

Lol ....little Inda just looked at my my cell as I'm looking for bacon and said ((GROSS))... it was on the penis pic ....obviously he doesn't know what it means ....but said that food looks disgusting......I responded,that's mom and grandmas favorite breakfast..


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 13, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> LMAO ....if I have bacon a penis is in order GP.View attachment 3941647
> I made pancakes a few months back......I'm no longer allowed to cook when the wife's relatives come to visit.
> 
> That was my mother in laws plate.
> ...


inda to wife ''what's for breakfast, honey?"

inda's wife "i'm sleeping, go eat a dick!!''

inda's reply ''just did! would you like one as well?"

well played @Indacouch , well played


----------



## Indacouch (May 13, 2017)

I actually have kind of a funny story to share.

Last night around 2am i was watching some soft porn on my phone before bed , to get relaxed for sleep of course. I've tried the sounds of nature CDs and naked meditation but neither work as good as some softy before bed...anyways I was just finally getting tired when I got a text on my cell ...mind you it's very late ...initially I thought the volume was to loud and momma caught me again...but it was my elderly neighbor who is usually in bed by 6pm .....she said hey I just heard a few loud noises and I think there's someone on our properties ....were the only two houses next to eachother...we both have big properties so it's not like a city neighbor were spaced apart .....our houses use to be dairies back in the day and there's actually an old milk house on her property still ........her husband died a while back and I've known them forever , so she has my number incase of emergency or she needs anything in general.....so I text her back and said stay put il be rite over don't panic........so I grabbed my little friend ((not my penis)) and my slippers and headed out the door ......as soon as I open my side door I heard a noise as well ......of course the elderly neighbor is texting me at panic rate making my phone light up and ring ....blowing my cover to any would be intruder ....so after a few minutes of listening and letting my eyes adjust from soft porn to pitch black warrior vision ..I start walking towards my shop near my driveway ....all the sudden a loud ass noise of something falling startles the fuck outta me and it's on my property under my car port .....so I'm in full on take a motherfucker out mode now .......I get up to the corner and start peaking around and I can hear shuffling and it sounds like people going through my tools ......so I get my light ready as well as my little friend ((not my penis)) and I do a quick 3,2,1 count and go around the corner pointing my little friend ((not my penis)) and shining my light ....and to my surprise there's a momma possum and several smaller ones taking serious interest in little indas bucket of sidewalk chalk...

We all kinda look at eachother in shock and I clap my hands and momma possum turns and leaves and the little ones follow rite behind ...........I haven't seen any possums in a long time here at the house or in the barn .....I have one raccoon that lives outback and I leave dog food out for him to enjoy ....he's huge .


Obviously I text the neighbor and told her I found several intruders and single handedly took care of all of them like a real badass.
That's the raccoon I have around the house .....dark pic but you can kinda see him


----------



## Bareback (May 13, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I actually have kind of a funny story to share.
> 
> Last night around 2am i was watching some soft porn on my phone before bed , to get relaxed for sleep of course. I've tried the sounds of nature CDs and naked meditation but neither work as good as some softy before bed...anyways I was just finally getting tired when I got a text on my cell ...mind you it's very late ...initially I thought the volume was to loud and momma caught me again...but it was my elderly neighbor who is usually in bed by 6pm .....she said hey I just heard a few loud noises and I think there's someone on our properties ....were the only two houses next to eachother...we both have big properties so it's not like a city neighbor were spaced apart .....our houses use to be dairies back in the day and there's actually an old milk house on her property still ........her husband died a while back and I've known them forever , so she has my number incase of emergency or she needs anything in general.....so I text her back and said stay put il be rite over don't panic........so I grabbed my little friend ((not my penis)) and my slippers and headed out the door ......as soon as I open my side door I heard a noise as well ......of course the elderly neighbor is texting me at panic rate making my phone light up and ring ....blowing my cover to any would be intruder ....so after a few minutes of listening and letting my eyes adjust from soft porn to pitch black warrior vision ..I start walking towards my shop near my driveway ....all the sudden a loud ass noise of something falling startles the fuck outta me and it's on my property under my car port .....so I'm in full on take a motherfucker out mode now .......I get up to the corner and start peaking around and I can hear shuffling and it sounds like people going through my tools ......so I get my light ready as well as my little friend ((not my penis)) and I do a quick 3,2,1 count and go around the corner pointing my little friend ((not my penis)) and shining my light ....and to my surprise there's a momma possum and several smaller ones taking serious interest in little indas bucket of sidewalk chalk...
> 
> ...



I am a country boy and have a lot of wild life stories. But let me share just one possum story. 
It was 1983 and my best friend and I was possum hunting it's after midnight and we have 13 live possumsin the trunk when we spot 3 crossing the road so my friend does a Duke's of Hazzard move into the parsonage yard we both bale out and give chase I catch 2 on one side of the house and start heading back to the car when I hear a load freeze MF and wouldn't you know it's duty dog repeatedly screaming freeze MF but I have a possum in each hand and if you had a possum by the tale you know it's a dance or you get bite , so I say open the trunk and he does but at moment 13 possums at same time hiss and snare and the young cop must have pissed himself, bc he screaming f... F.... F... and tells us that our hunting is over for the night. My friend got kill two weeks later .

RIP Cary .

Ohh we when to jail the day before he got killed . I miss the hell out my friend, best damn catfisherman I ever seen.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 13, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I actually have kind of a funny story to share.
> 
> Last night around 2am i was watching some soft porn on my phone before bed , to get relaxed for sleep of course. I've tried the sounds of nature CDs and naked meditation but neither work as good as some softy before bed...anyways I was just finally getting tired when I got a text on my cell ...mind you it's very late ...initially I thought the volume was to loud and momma caught me again...but it was my elderly neighbor who is usually in bed by 6pm .....she said hey I just heard a few loud noises and I think there's someone on our properties ....were the only two houses next to eachother...we both have big properties so it's not like a city neighbor were spaced apart .....our houses use to be dairies back in the day and there's actually an old milk house on her property still ........her husband died a while back and I've known them forever , so she has my number incase of emergency or she needs anything in general.....so I text her back and said stay put il be rite over don't panic........so I grabbed my little friend ((not my penis)) and my slippers and headed out the door ......as soon as I open my side door I heard a noise as well ......of course the elderly neighbor is texting me at panic rate making my phone light up and ring ....blowing my cover to any would be intruder ....so after a few minutes of listening and letting my eyes adjust from soft porn to pitch black warrior vision ..I start walking towards my shop near my driveway ....all the sudden a loud ass noise of something falling startles the fuck outta me and it's on my property under my car port .....so I'm in full on take a motherfucker out mode now .......I get up to the corner and start peaking around and I can hear shuffling and it sounds like people going through my tools ......so I get my light ready as well as my little friend ((not my penis)) and I do a quick 3,2,1 count and go around the corner pointing my little friend ((not my penis)) and shining my light ....and to my surprise there's a momma possum and several smaller ones taking serious interest in little indas bucket of sidewalk chalk...
> 
> ...


You lost me at "soft porn".


----------



## Indagrow (May 13, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> You lost me at "soft porn".


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I actually have kind of a funny story to share.
> 
> Last night around 2am i was watching some soft porn on my phone before bed , to get relaxed for sleep of course. I've tried the sounds of nature CDs and naked meditation but neither work as good as some softy before bed...anyways I was just finally getting tired when I got a text on my cell ...mind you it's very late ...initially I thought the volume was to loud and momma caught me again...but it was my elderly neighbor who is usually in bed by 6pm .....she said hey I just heard a few loud noises and I think there's someone on our properties ....were the only two houses next to eachother...we both have big properties so it's not like a city neighbor were spaced apart .....our houses use to be dairies back in the day and there's actually an old milk house on her property still ........her husband died a while back and I've known them forever , so she has my number incase of emergency or she needs anything in general.....so I text her back and said stay put il be rite over don't panic........so I grabbed my little friend ((not my penis)) and my slippers and headed out the door ......as soon as I open my side door I heard a noise as well ......of course the elderly neighbor is texting me at panic rate making my phone light up and ring ....blowing my cover to any would be intruder ....so after a few minutes of listening and letting my eyes adjust from soft porn to pitch black warrior vision ..I start walking towards my shop near my driveway ....all the sudden a loud ass noise of something falling startles the fuck outta me and it's on my property under my car port .....so I'm in full on take a motherfucker out mode now .......I get up to the corner and start peaking around and I can hear shuffling and it sounds like people going through my tools ......so I get my light ready as well as my little friend ((not my penis)) and I do a quick 3,2,1 count and go around the corner pointing my little friend ((not my penis)) and shining my light ....and to my surprise there's a momma possum and several smaller ones taking serious interest in little indas bucket of sidewalk chalk...
> 
> ...


 Epic. From soft porn to marauding marsupial mommas. Tiny ninja bow


----------



## Singlemalt (May 13, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> View attachment 3941689 View attachment 3941690 View attachment 3941692View attachment 3941693


That last one isn't looking to relax, her eyes say "Get busy"


----------



## jerryb73 (May 13, 2017)

I accomplished getting him to go the other way..


 Have I mentioned my dislike for snakes..


----------



## Bareback (May 13, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I accomplished getting him to go the other way..
> 
> 
> View attachment 3941731 Have I mentioned my dislike for snakes..


He's a long skinny bastard.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 13, 2017)

cat of curiosity said:


> inda to wife ''what's for breakfast, honey?"
> 
> inda's wife "i'm sleeping, go eat a dick!!''
> 
> ...


hey, where ya been baby? miss you tons.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 13, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I accomplished getting him to go the other way..
> 
> 
> View attachment 3941731 Have I mentioned my dislike for snakes..


Corn snake, he's harmless except to mice and rats. Non-venomous


----------



## jerryb73 (May 13, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Corn snake, he's harmless except to mice and rats. Non-venomous


Thanks for the assessment..lol I figured he was harmless, he wasn't interested in me..


----------



## Aeroknow (May 13, 2017)




----------



## Grandpapy (May 13, 2017)

$400 in tackle!


----------



## Aeroknow (May 13, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> $400 in tackle!


Word bro. Exactly what i was thinking.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 13, 2017)

Decided to move back to texas


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 13, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Decided to move back to texas


Fuck you


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 13, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Fuck you


Lmfaofucker lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 13, 2017)

Lol


----------



## Aeroknow (May 13, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Lmfaofucker lol


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 13, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lol


I love you right in yer pussy funny my roommates seen yer videos lol


----------



## srh88 (May 13, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Fuck you





Drowning-Man said:


> Lmfaofucker lol





Gary Goodson said:


> Lol


Is this foreplay?


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 13, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Is this foreplay?


Might be


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 13, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Might be


Lol


----------



## 420God (May 14, 2017)

Read an article yesterday saying China lifted the ban on American beef. For the last 14 years they haven't allowed our cows into the country because of mad cow disease.

This is going to make price of beef sky rocket.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 14, 2017)

420God said:


> That'd be cool, I could use a hand finishing my barn roof. That sounds like fun, eh?


I'm down. Let's build some shit.


----------



## Indacouch (May 14, 2017)

Happy Mother's Day to any mommas on Riu ......and any shithead sons ....say hi to yo momma fool.....you'll thank me later.

I'd give anything to have mine here ......she was cooler than all yours


----------



## neosapien (May 14, 2017)

420God said:


> Read an article yesterday saying China lifted the ban on American beef. For the last 14 years they haven't allowed our cows into the country because of mad cow disease.
> 
> This is going to make price of beef sky rocket.


We did the old~ you give us beef, we'll give you chicken, and we all grow rich while the general pop grows sick.


----------



## 420God (May 14, 2017)

neosapien said:


> We did the old~ you give us beef, we'll give you chicken, and we all grow rich while the general pop grows sick.


Shh, I'm trying make money over here.


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2017)

Is beef bad for us ? From my knowledge of nutritional science carbs are bad*, not red meat.

*Gary Taubes, "Good Calories, Bad Calories" 

Ok at the point I'm footnoting RIU posts I think I need a break LOL


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 14, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Is beef bad for us ? From my knowledge of nutritional science carbs are bad*, not red meat.
> 
> *Gary Taubes, "Good Calories, Bad Calories"
> 
> Ok at the point I'm footnoting RIU posts I think I need a break LOL


Happy Mama's Day!
<3


----------



## 420God (May 14, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Is beef bad for us ? From my knowledge of nutritional science carbs are bad*, not red meat.
> 
> *Gary Taubes, "Good Calories, Bad Calories"
> 
> Ok at the point I'm footnoting RIU posts I think I need a break LOL


Beef, no. Chinese chicken maybe. They don't have the regulations we have here.


----------



## neosapien (May 14, 2017)

Yeah I was talking bout the super bird flu antibiotic resistant infested Chinese chicken.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 14, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Yeah I was talking bout the super bird flu antibiotic resistant infested Chinese chicken.


Hey, come to think about I didn't get the flu. Nasty steroid reaction tho.


----------



## Bareback (May 14, 2017)

Do you folks remember the hogzilla story ( 8' long 1200# ) I seen a documentary and they reported that the pigs where living near a farm raised catfish pond and some how was eating the fish food ( steroids ) . I don't know wtf this has to do with the price of beef in China but I thought it tied into the steroids part. Lol


----------



## jerryb73 (May 15, 2017)

I accomplished checking in on TNT only to hear crickets..


----------



## neosapien (May 15, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I accomplished checking in on TNT only to hear crickets..


Yeah apologies. I'm really busy. I should slow down in about a month and make this place awesome again. You all felt my absence right? No oh OK fuck y'all. OK sorry let's make up.


----------



## Bareback (May 15, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Yeah apologies. I'm really busy. I should slow down in about a month and make this place awesome again. You all felt my absence right? No oh OK fuck y'all. OK sorry let's make up.


This place is a cemetery with out you, just saying. 
Ninga bow.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 15, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I accomplished checking in on TNT only to hear crickets..


Sorry. I've been super busy lately and I'm raising a tiny kitten I found. It was skin and bones when I found it but I've been bottle feeding it and giving it wet food and it's fat and happy now. Oh, and I broke my glasses so I have to put my face like right next to the screen to read anything.

I finished fencing in my mothers yard for her too.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 15, 2017)

I just used up the very last of my Vegemite.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 15, 2017)

Well I guess if I was as busy as everyone else I wouldn't have heard the crickets..lol


----------



## Indacouch (May 15, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I accomplished checking in on TNT only to hear crickets..


Fuckin dead in here .....almost like it's nice weather and were all out getting in real trouble instead of here.....








BACON PENIS!!!!!!


----------



## Bareback (May 15, 2017)

Bacon penis


----------



## Bareback (May 15, 2017)

Indi you got any kid stories for us? 
How's the family?


----------



## srh88 (May 15, 2017)




----------



## Indacouch (May 15, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Indi you got any kid stories for us?
> How's the family?


Infact I do ......so little Inda is a collector of many things.....he collects all kinds of different little things ....he literally has multiple badass nerf guns and RC cars but he would rather collect cheap chinese gum ball machine toys ....which at first I thought was weird, but I'm ok with it now since those toys can't injure my testicles when thrown....so he was on a Pokemon craze for about the last year and he has binders full of those damn things.......well the other day I picked him up from school and he's informed me he is on the market for a fidget spinner ......long story short I look up what the fuck a fidget spinner is ...making sure it's not some new drug or slang for a stripper/hooker high on speed....so him and momma ordered one and it showed up a few days ago ......first thing I notice is it resembles a spinning pair of brass knuckles IMO ....it's metal and actually pretty heavy....so I told him don't spin it by your brother and don't drop it on the new floors......so he takes off running around the house spinning this new contraption EVERYWHERE!!......every 7 minutes or so he comes and shows me another cool trick...spinning it on his head,nose,finger,EVERYWHERE!!

So after a while he asks me to spin it ...so I do,and I'm way better at it than him...he's such a rookie...I totally kicked his ass....I felt like a real badass showing him up....anyways, once he sees how fast dad can get it spinning he starts asking me to spin it and then hand it to him so he could do tricks...so I do 14,971 times .....so I was tucking him in last night and I always play with him for a minute at bed time ....I was laying across his bed watching tv and he was of course playing with the spinner .....he asks me to spin it super fast and hand it to him ....keep in mind this thing will spin for a couple minutes fast as fuck and it's pretty heavy made of metal....so I told him ---ok buddy last time and the it's bed time--....so I spin that motherfucker like I'm trying to kill it ....and hand it to him slow careful not to FUCK UP THE ROTATION........so I pass it to him and go back to watching tv not paying attention to him really .....well he keeps saying dad,dad,dad watch dad before it stops spinning .....rite at the last second I glance over to see what he's doing and at the same exact time ....I got that gut wrenching pain of testicles in my stomach .....yep that's rite,,,,the fidget spinner met my testicles....well what he did was put the fidget spinner on his hand and then using his sock on the hardwood floor... he spun a quick 360 and shit whipped the toy straight into my testicles .....it was by far his worst attack on dad's junk EVER!!!.......even worse than the time he flew an air hog mini RC helicopter into my balls .......it was worse than taking a direct hit with a normal object because one of the three arms that spin on this toy ....literally batted one of my testicles back into my stomach like a MLB player.......momma was laughing and I was crying 

Fucking fidget spinner


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 15, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Infact I do ......so little Inda is a collector of many things.....he collects all kinds of different little things ....he literally has multiple badass nerf guns and RC cars but he would rather collect cheap chinese gum ball machine toys ....which at first I thought was weird, but I'm ok with it now since those toys can't injure my testicles when thrown....so he was on a Pokemon craze for about the last year and he has binders full of those damn things.......well the other day I picked him up from school and he's informed me he is on the market for a fidget spinner ......long story short I look up what the fuck a fidget spinner is ...making sure it's not some new drug or slang for a stripper/hooker high on speed....so him and momma ordered one and it showed up a few days ago ......first thing I notice is it resembles a spinning pair of brass knuckles IMO ....it's metal and actually pretty heavy....so I told him don't spin it by your brother and don't drop it on the new floors......so he takes off running around the house spinning this new contraption EVERYWHERE!!......every 7 minutes or so he comes and shows me another cool trick...spinning it on his head,nose,finger,EVERYWHERE!!
> 
> So after a while he asks me to spin it ...so I do,and I'm way better at it than him...he's such a rookie...I totally kicked his ass....I felt like a real badass showing him up....anyways, once he sees how fast dad can get it spinning he starts asking me to spin it and then hand it to him so he could do tricks...so I do 14,971 times .....so I was tucking him in last night and I always play with him for a minute at bed time ....I was laying across his bed watching tv and he was of course playing with the spinner .....he asks me to spin it super fast and hand it to him ....keep in mind this thing will spin for a couple minutes fast as fuck and it's pretty heavy made of metal....so I told him ---ok buddy last time and the it's bed time--....so I spin that motherfucker like I'm trying to kill it ....and hand it to him slow careful not to FUCK UP THE ROTATION........so I pass it to him and go back to watching tv not paying attention to him really .....well he keeps saying dad,dad,dad watch dad before it stops spinning .....rite at the last second I glance over to see what he's doing and at the same exact time ....I got that gut wrenching pain of testicles in my stomach .....yep that's rite,,,,the fidget spinner met my testicles....well what he did was put the fidget spinner on his hand and then using his sock on the hardwood floor... he spun a quick 360 and shit whipped the toy straight into my testicles .....it was by far his worst attack on dad's junk EVER!!!.......even worse than the time he flew an air hog mini RC helicopter into my balls .......it was worse than taking a direct hit with a normal object because one of the three arms that spin on this toy ....literally batted one of my testicles back into my stomach like a MLB player.......momma was laughing and I was crying
> 
> Fucking fidget spinner


Fun fact: I actually took one of these things and threw it so hard on the ground all of the bearings ejected today. I may be buying a new fidget spinner for Christian Murillo. :/


----------



## Singlemalt (May 15, 2017)

LMAO
I am in awe of your restraint and fatherly love Inda


----------



## Bareback (May 15, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Infact I do ......so little Inda is a collector of many things.....he collects all kinds of different little things ....he literally has multiple badass nerf guns and RC cars but he would rather collect cheap chinese gum ball machine toys ....which at first I thought was weird, but I'm ok with it now since those toys can't injure my testicles when thrown....so he was on a Pokemon craze for about the last year and he has binders full of those damn things.......well the other day I picked him up from school and he's informed me he is on the market for a fidget spinner ......long story short I look up what the fuck a fidget spinner is ...making sure it's not some new drug or slang for a stripper/hooker high on speed....so him and momma ordered one and it showed up a few days ago ......first thing I notice is it resembles a spinning pair of brass knuckles IMO ....it's metal and actually pretty heavy....so I told him don't spin it by your brother and don't drop it on the new floors......so he takes off running around the house spinning this new contraption EVERYWHERE!!......every 7 minutes or so he comes and shows me another cool trick...spinning it on his head,nose,finger,EVERYWHERE!!
> 
> So after a while he asks me to spin it ...so I do,and I'm way better at it than him...he's such a rookie...I totally kicked his ass....I felt like a real badass showing him up....anyways, once he sees how fast dad can get it spinning he starts asking me to spin it and then hand it to him so he could do tricks...so I do 14,971 times .....so I was tucking him in last night and I always play with him for a minute at bed time ....I was laying across his bed watching tv and he was of course playing with the spinner .....he asks me to spin it super fast and hand it to him ....keep in mind this thing will spin for a couple minutes fast as fuck and it's pretty heavy made of metal....so I told him ---ok buddy last time and the it's bed time--....so I spin that motherfucker like I'm trying to kill it ....and hand it to him slow careful not to FUCK UP THE ROTATION........so I pass it to him and go back to watching tv not paying attention to him really .....well he keeps saying dad,dad,dad watch dad before it stops spinning .....rite at the last second I glance over to see what he's doing and at the same exact time ....I got that gut wrenching pain of testicles in my stomach .....yep that's rite,,,,the fidget spinner met my testicles....well what he did was put the fidget spinner on his hand and then using his sock on the hardwood floor... he spun a quick 360 and shit whipped the toy straight into my testicles .....it was by far his worst attack on dad's junk EVER!!!.......even worse than the time he flew an air hog mini RC helicopter into my balls .......it was worse than taking a direct hit with a normal object because one of the three arms that spin on this toy ....literally batted one of my testicles back into my stomach like a MLB player.......momma was laughing and I was crying
> 
> Fucking fidget spinner


Damn I wasn't expecting the rotating nut wacker . Ouch


----------



## Singlemalt (May 15, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Fun fact: I actually took one of these things and threw it so hard on the ground all of the bearings ejected today. I may be buying a new fidget spinner for Christian Murillo. :/


Back in '65 is when US quarters became the bimetal sandwiches, I knew a kid that could almost consistently split them by slamming them down on concrete. The fucker got so good at it he made a little cottage business: 10 cents he'd split your quarter or 35 cents he'd sell you one of his. I carried one in my pocket up til about 15 yrs ago when I lost it.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 15, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Infact I do ......so little Inda is a collector of many things.....he collects all kinds of different little things ....he literally has multiple badass nerf guns and RC cars but he would rather collect cheap chinese gum ball machine toys ....which at first I thought was weird, but I'm ok with it now since those toys can't injure my testicles when thrown....so he was on a Pokemon craze for about the last year and he has binders full of those damn things.......well the other day I picked him up from school and he's informed me he is on the market for a fidget spinner ......long story short I look up what the fuck a fidget spinner is ...making sure it's not some new drug or slang for a stripper/hooker high on speed....so him and momma ordered one and it showed up a few days ago ......first thing I notice is it resembles a spinning pair of brass knuckles IMO ....it's metal and actually pretty heavy....so I told him don't spin it by your brother and don't drop it on the new floors......so he takes off running around the house spinning this new contraption EVERYWHERE!!......every 7 minutes or so he comes and shows me another cool trick...spinning it on his head,nose,finger,EVERYWHERE!!
> 
> So after a while he asks me to spin it ...so I do,and I'm way better at it than him...he's such a rookie...I totally kicked his ass....I felt like a real badass showing him up....anyways, once he sees how fast dad can get it spinning he starts asking me to spin it and then hand it to him so he could do tricks...so I do 14,971 times .....so I was tucking him in last night and I always play with him for a minute at bed time ....I was laying across his bed watching tv and he was of course playing with the spinner .....he asks me to spin it super fast and hand it to him ....keep in mind this thing will spin for a couple minutes fast as fuck and it's pretty heavy made of metal....so I told him ---ok buddy last time and the it's bed time--....so I spin that motherfucker like I'm trying to kill it ....and hand it to him slow careful not to FUCK UP THE ROTATION........so I pass it to him and go back to watching tv not paying attention to him really .....well he keeps saying dad,dad,dad watch dad before it stops spinning .....rite at the last second I glance over to see what he's doing and at the same exact time ....I got that gut wrenching pain of testicles in my stomach .....yep that's rite,,,,the fidget spinner met my testicles....well what he did was put the fidget spinner on his hand and then using his sock on the hardwood floor... he spun a quick 360 and shit whipped the toy straight into my testicles .....it was by far his worst attack on dad's junk EVER!!!.......even worse than the time he flew an air hog mini RC helicopter into my balls .......it was worse than taking a direct hit with a normal object because one of the three arms that spin on this toy ....literally batted one of my testicles back into my stomach like a MLB player.......momma was laughing and I was crying
> 
> Fucking fidget spinner



If you had that on video you would win $10k on America's Funniest Videos. They LOVE nutsack injuries...


----------



## srh88 (May 16, 2017)

Just finished a chimney and got all the scaffolding on my truck.. now I gotta run back home and get my grinder to grind out the old works point.. talked the owner into repointing it. Still amazed I found a match for 60 year old brick. Had to drive an hour each way to get it... I'll add some pics in a bit. Phone is fucking up


----------



## Indacouch (May 16, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Just finished a chimney and got all the scaffolding on my truck.. now I gotta run back home and get my grinder to grind out the old works point.. talked the owner into repointing it. Still amazed I found a match for 60 year old brick. Had to drive an hour each way to get it... I'll add some pics in a bit. Phone is fucking up


You said---Grind a 60 year old..hehe


Can't wait to see pics.


Of the chimney, not you grinding old people, even though that would be amusing/cool and educational......


----------



## 420God (May 16, 2017)

Spent a few hours yesterday cleaning up the new county we got. Came home and repainted my trailer and put new LED running lights in the Jetta, was a pain in the ass removing the drivers side and cost me a little skin on my arm. After that I had to fix my daughter's dirtbike because she tipped it over and cracked the gas tank near a mounting tab, a little brazing fixed it right up. Also got to try out my nephew's hoverboard, did surprisingly well on it my first time and I might be considering getting my own offroad one.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 16, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Is beef bad for us ?


article about BMJ paper in todays NYT made me think of the red meat controversy (again).

study: http://www.bmj.com/content/357/bmj.j1957

last couple of paragraphs of Henderson's response sums up my attitude toward red meat 
http://www.bmj.com/content/357/bmj.j2241/rapid-responses


----------



## srh88 (May 16, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> You said---Grind a 60 year old..hehe
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see pics.
> ...


I only grind on 60 year olds privately.. I'm a gentleman. 

You can tell where I started the new build. Unless youre blind.   


Here's another one I did a couple weeks ago. Tore it down and rebuilt it in a day.. small chimney
 neither are anything special


----------



## Bareback (May 16, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I only grind on 60 year olds privately.. I'm a gentleman.
> 
> You can tell where I started the new build. Unless youre blind. View attachment 3943428 View attachment 3943429 View attachment 3943430
> 
> ...


Don't sell yourself short I thought they were damn nice looking, and I've been doing construction my whole life, and I I'm very particular. So for me to say good job it's a real compliment. I just don't do it that often.

And your a plumber right , that makes it there times more impressive.


----------



## srh88 (May 16, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Don't sell yourself short I thought they were damn nice looking, and I've been doing construction my whole life, and I I'm very particular. So for me to say good job it's a real compliment. I just don't do it that often.
> 
> And your a plumber right , that makes it there times more impressive.


Thanks man. Yeah I'm a plumber but I love to build. But I've been doing a good amount of masonry lately. Keep getting referrals. Money is too good to turn down


----------



## Bareback (May 16, 2017)

Hey @Aeroknow I was checking out the atomic squat thread and I noticed you have a great taste and knowledge of punk , rock and metal. I've been listening to and checking out online a lot of the stuff you and @Bublonichronic have posted there.

Awesome stuff keep it up .

And I I'm still looking for the weekend fish pic's.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 16, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> last couple of paragraphs of Henderson's response sums up my attitude toward red meat


That explains (my) the crazy relationships stemmed from BBQ's as a kid. damn girls


----------



## Bareback (May 16, 2017)

Good morning everyone @curious2garden I hope today finds you well . Everyone else just a regular good morning to y'all.


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> article about BMJ paper in todays NYT made me think of the red meat controversy (again).
> 
> study: http://www.bmj.com/content/357/bmj.j1957
> 
> ...


First although called a study this was a survey. People are notoriously bad at self-reporting consumption. Sadly this is prototypical of all the 'nutritional' research out there. Essentially in vivo these type of multivariate analyses are far to speculative to be worth much with no controls, largely assumptive, lumping of disparate variables etc... They are an interesting insight into the minds of the researchers.

Prior to the latter half of the 20th century we could not directly treat Diabetes (type I). Theoretically it should have died out. However, a few doctors in the know, treated it with a full meat diet. The complete role of insulin is still largely unknown for example Alzheimer's is now being referred to as Type III diabetes.

Anyway this is the type of thing that mapping of the genome and understanding of the epigenomic influences that trigger it will answer in the next 100 years. That is one thing I'd love to live to see the answers to. There's a few others, such as why we have an Azygous ACA variant but that's for another lifetime I'm afraid.

Thanks for thinking of me Barn you always bring the most interesting things to talk about.


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Hey @Aeroknow I was checking out the atomic squat thread and I noticed you have a great taste and knowledge of punk , rock and metal. I've been listening to and checking out online a lot of the stuff you and @Bublonichronic have posted there.
> 
> Awesome stuff keep it up .
> 
> And I I'm still looking for the weekend fish pic's.


Yeah I'm just here for the fish, hurry up @Aeroknow after that spectacular party boat rebuild there must be some pretty epic fish pics coming.

@Grandpapy aren't you supposed to be going fishing with him? MORE fish pics gentlemen!


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Good morning everyone @curious2garden I hope today finds you well . Everyone else just a regular good morning to y'all.


Thanks that's very sweet. I'm doing good thank you. I'm off to get my hair cut and colored and I absolutely HATE having to sit still in a chair for an hour with cold glop on my head, first world problems LOL


----------



## Indacouch (May 16, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks that's very sweet. I'm doing good thank you. I'm off to get my hair cut and colored and I absolutely HATE having to sit still in a chair for an hour with cold glop on my head, first world problems LOL


I hope you screamed penis like you did at the doctor 


srh88 said:


> I only grind on 60 year olds privately.. I'm a gentleman.
> 
> You can tell where I started the new build. Unless youre blind. View attachment 3943428 View attachment 3943429 View attachment 3943430
> 
> ...


Looks good dude....I have tons of brick work I've done at my house((I'm no pro)) but il post pics in the morning so you could see....I've got planters that go all the way around my house and hold shrubs/hedges for privacy.....as well as my court yard and walkways all brick .....il post some pics tomo ....I would today but it's windy and my motherfucking asshole cockface allergies are buggin me.


You are a gentleman only doing the sex grind with seniors in private




I'm guna start a youtube channel called SILVERfoxHUNTER.....where I visit retirement homes and florida....just to film myself running up and grinding on unsuspecting elderly women.......I was guna do a bang bus senior edition ...but I'm pretty sure youtube would frown on that ((shrugg)) .....I'm guna wear masks of different wild animals to remain anonymous as I grind all these old hotties..........I've said too much .

You'll have to sub for more ...sorry


----------



## Grandpapy (May 16, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I hope you screamed penis like you did at the doctor
> 
> Looks good dude....I have tons of brick work I've done at my house((I'm no pro)) but il post pics in the morning so you could see....I've got planters that go all the way around my house and hold shrubs/hedges for privacy.....as well as my court yard and walkways all brick .....il post some pics tomo ....I would today but it's windy and my motherfucking asshole cockface allergies are buggin me.
> 
> ...


...need a driver for that bus???


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I hope you screamed penis like you did at the doctor
> 
> ...snip.....


Sure did and a few other choice expletives when she waxed my upper lip. I can not imagine anyone insane enough to get a Brazilian. Worse I don't think I have the pejorative vocabulary required for that experience (thank god).

PS my hair is now it's natural violet again, thank you chemistry.


----------



## Indacouch (May 16, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Sure did and a few other choice expletives when she waxed my upper lip. I can not imagine anyone insane enough to get a Brazilian. Worse I don't think I have the pejorative vocabulary required for that experience (thank god).
> 
> PS my hair is now it's natural violet again, thank you chemistry.


That one thing I can't stand is ripping a bandaid that's been baked on by the sun at work ....or little Inda sticking the occasional gorilla tape to my arms ......but as you know chunker is a strong lil shit and he's found that dad's beard is fun to yank on  .....holy shit he gets me good sometimes ...lol....

I've always been amazed the things women do to look nice.


----------



## Indacouch (May 16, 2017)

I was just taking out the trash and pulling a few weeds around my fish pond and this popped out of the ground ......washed it off and it appears to be an old marble or glass testicle.....


----------



## HydoDan (May 16, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I was just taking out the trash and pulling a few weeds around my fish pond and this popped out of the ground ......washed it off and it appears to be an old marble or glass testicle.....View attachment 3943773


Testicle.. Definitely...


----------



## Bareback (May 16, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I was just taking out the trash and pulling a few weeds around my fish pond and this popped out of the ground ......washed it off and it appears to be an old marble or glass testicle.....View attachment 3943773


Looks like an impact crater , you need to drop your pants and check to see if you lost a testie from the sinner thingy ....... Immediately


----------



## Singlemalt (May 16, 2017)

HydoDan said:


> Testicle.. Definitely...


Yep, prolly from the Gold Rush days, they used those for prosthetic eyes too, just painted them or not if you were in the shaman game


----------



## Indacouch (May 16, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Yep, prolly from the Gold Rush days, they used those for prosthetic eyes too, just painted them or not if you were in the shaman game


Well you were rite SM .....got a knock at the door shortly after finding the glass marble .....turns out it wasn't a testicle after all ......this young lady ((seen below))wrecked her bicycle out in front of my house.

So I quickly returned it to her and noticed immediately when she put it back in....it just didn't look rite ......so I pulled out a sharpie and did some work on it for her .....and I tweaked a few other things for her as well .....let's just say I was very proud of myself for taking the time to help a stranger......


Drum roll please......



 

Totally transformed her look ......I feel very accomplished helping her out ......free of charge mind you..





Great call on the glass eye SM......between me and you....I totally rubbed it on my ballsack to size it up .....then she stuck it in her eye .....hehe .....sssshhhhh

But I don't feel bad cause I did help after all.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 16, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Well you were rite SM .....got a knock at the door shortly after finding the glass marble .....turns out it wasn't a testicle after all ......this young lady ((seen below))wrecked her bicycle out in front of my house.View attachment 3943812
> 
> So I quickly returned it to her and noticed immediately when she put it back in....it just didn't look rite ......so I pulled out a sharpie and did some work on it for her .....and I tweaked a few other things for her as well .....let's just say I was very proud of myself for taking the time to help a stranger......
> 
> ...


LMAO +rep
Ya know, it was likely her great great grand daddy's eye too. You saved a family heirloom. You are a good man


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Well you were rite SM .....got a knock at the door shortly after finding the glass marble .....turns out it wasn't a testicle after all ......this young lady ((seen below))wrecked her bicycle out in front of my house.View attachment 3943812
> 
> So I quickly returned it to her and noticed immediately when she put it back in....it just didn't look rite ......so I pulled out a sharpie and did some work on it for her .....and I tweaked a few other things for her as well .....let's just say I was very proud of myself for taking the time to help a stranger......
> 
> ...


Ok you can put the cinder blocks away now!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 16, 2017)

Finally planted some peppers and tomatoes today, a month late.
  

Rhododendrons are spectacular this year



cages are to (hopefully) keep deer away
 
this worked last year pretty well. kinda stinks though.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 16, 2017)

Got drunk threw up ramen noodle twice quite lovely


----------



## Singlemalt (May 16, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Got drunk threw up ramen noodle twice quite lovely


The same noodle, twice?!!


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 16, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> The same noodle, twice?!!


Lol yer funny it took 2 vomits to get all the ramen out


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 16, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> The same noodle, twice?!!


Persistence - that's what makes a man with resolve.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 16, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Lol yer funny it took 2 vomits to get all the ramen out


Have you ever considered just doing weed for a month?


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 16, 2017)

Fucking sheriff deputy stopped in the road and watched me working outside. 

May had nothing to do with me but I chopped everything after he left.

Can't take the risk.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 16, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Have you ever considered just doing weed for a month?


Well no weed to be had really but i smoked a little earlier. Drank to much tequila lol


----------



## BarnBuster (May 17, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Fucking sheriff deputy stopped in the road and watched me working outside.
> 
> May had nothing to do with me but I chopped everything after he left.
> 
> Can't take the risk.


not so much when i was younger, but now i _always_ listen to my gut feeling.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 17, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Fucking sheriff deputy stopped in the road and watched me working outside.
> 
> May had nothing to do with me but I chopped everything after he left.
> 
> Can't take the risk.


Damn that sucks, how far along were they?


----------



## Bakersfield (May 17, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> not so much when i was younger, but now i _always_ listen to my gut feeling.


I should have, but many times I didn't, wishing I had.


----------



## Bareback (May 17, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Fucking sheriff deputy stopped in the road and watched me working outside.
> 
> May had nothing to do with me but I chopped everything after he left.
> 
> Can't take the risk.


That sucks , I hope everything works out ok.

You can hide out with me bring all your stuff ( wink ) and we'll destroy the evidence. I'm here for ya .


----------



## ANC (May 17, 2017)

Survived getting waaaaaaay too stoned this morning.


----------



## Indacouch (May 17, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Fucking sheriff deputy stopped in the road and watched me working outside.
> 
> May had nothing to do with me but I chopped everything after he left.
> 
> Can't take the risk.



Sorry to hear that bro ....sucks they treat us like criminals for our medicine.....especially a super passionate grower like yourself bro....only a super fuck face dick hole would take WhiteBoys weed from him.





Sorry again WB.......you can come live in my ranch for the summer and have your own greenhouse...just for you buddy .....fuck the ^^^^^


----------



## ovo (May 17, 2017)

Without probable cause for a warrant, I'm not overreacting to anything. Sheriff is already enough of a nuisance and we do pay their salaries.


----------



## Indacouch (May 17, 2017)

So I was pulling up to the school to drop little Inda off .....and I immediately see some commotion in the parking lot .....I live in a rural area and the school is a tiny country school ......well there was a tweaker in our school parking lot passed out in his car with a spoon on the seat...I'm guessing he was eating cereal ......well when the principle who happens to be my friend tapped on the window ....he went into full tweaker mode and locked himself in the car and started trying to start it .......long story short I guess he bumped a school moms car with his .....I guess there was hella little ones in the parking lot when this happend....so he's locked in his car trying to start it going bat shit fucking crazy .........my buddy the principle waves his arms at me and says don't let my boy out of the truck ........at about the same time my cousin who is the janitor is also trying to get my attention from inside the playground((hectic)).....so I park my yukon away from the commotion and literally pass little Inda over the fence to my cousin and he takes him in the school where it's safe......luckily the car won't start for him but he's trying and going wild inside ........he was already rite up against the car in front of him so I jumped in the yukon and literally put my bumper rite against the back of his car and set the brake .....haha stuck Mudda fucka ......he wasn't happy about this .......the only reason I did this is because first off he already hit a car ....and second there was a classroom full of kids behind him not to mention I didn't know what he had done at the school before I got there....and if the car started and he did whiskey throttle in reverse ....he'd smash Into a class full of kids .......seemed like forever but the sheriffs finally got there and handled his ass  
Of course I had to take pics.


He looked like billy ray siris ......


I guess the principle knocked on his window to tell him he needed to leave and he reacted the way he did .......crazy shit


----------



## Singlemalt (May 17, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> So I was pulling up to the school to drop little Inda off .....and I immediately see some commotion in the parking lot .....I live in a rural area and the school is a tiny country school ......well there was a tweaker in our school parking lot passed out in his car with a spoon on the seat...I'm guessing he was eating cereal ......well when the principle who happens to be my friend tapped on the window ....he went into full tweaker mode and locked himself in the car and started trying to start it .......long story short I guess he bumped a school moms car with his .....I guess there was hella little ones in the parking lot when this happend....so he's locked in his car trying to start it going bat shit fucking crazy .........my buddy the principle waves his arms at me and says don't let my boy out of the truck ........at about the same time my cousin who is the janitor is also trying to get my attention from inside the playground((hectic)).....so I park my yukon away from the commotion and literally pass little Inda over the fence to my cousin and he takes him in the school where it's safe......luckily the car won't start for him but he's trying and going wild inside ........he was already rite up against the car in front of him so I jumped in the yukon and literally put my bumper rite against the back of his car and set the brake .....haha stuck Mudda fucka ......he wasn't happy about this .......the only reason I did this is because first off he already hit a car ....and second there was a classroom full of kids behind him not to mention I didn't know what he had done at the school before I got there....and if the car started and he did whiskey throttle in reverse ....he'd smash Into a class full of kids .......seemed like forever but the sheriffs finally got there and handled his ass View attachment 3944181View attachment 3944182
> Of course I had to take pics.
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a walnut orchard in the background?


----------



## Bareback (May 17, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> So I was pulling up to the school to drop little Inda off .....and I immediately see some commotion in the parking lot .....I live in a rural area and the school is a tiny country school ......well there was a tweaker in our school parking lot passed out in his car with a spoon on the seat...I'm guessing he was eating cereal ......well when the principle who happens to be my friend tapped on the window ....he went into full tweaker mode and locked himself in the car and started trying to start it .......long story short I guess he bumped a school moms car with his .....I guess there was hella little ones in the parking lot when this happend....so he's locked in his car trying to start it going bat shit fucking crazy .........my buddy the principle waves his arms at me and says don't let my boy out of the truck ........at about the same time my cousin who is the janitor is also trying to get my attention from inside the playground((hectic)).....so I park my yukon away from the commotion and literally pass little Inda over the fence to my cousin and he takes him in the school where it's safe......luckily the car won't start for him but he's trying and going wild inside ........he was already rite up against the car in front of him so I jumped in the yukon and literally put my bumper rite against the back of his car and set the brake .....haha stuck Mudda fucka ......he wasn't happy about this .......the only reason I did this is because first off he already hit a car ....and second there was a classroom full of kids behind him not to mention I didn't know what he had done at the school before I got there....and if the car started and he did whiskey throttle in reverse ....he'd smash Into a class full of kids .......seemed like forever but the sheriffs finally got there and handled his ass View attachment 3944181View attachment 3944182
> Of course I had to take pics.
> 
> 
> ...



India, is a super hero ( all real dads are ) 


Singlemalt said:


> Is that a walnut orchard in the background?


And all SM can do is think about his tree fetish ..... 

It's cool SM I too have a tree fetish . I need help ( at the sawmill ) but I can't find a 12step program for tree fetishes. It's so bad ,if I see a knot hole or some crouch wood ( hold on I might have to run one out, Danish oil ) I go crazy.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 17, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> not so much when i was younger, but now i _always_ listen to my gut feeling.


I always listen to my gut now. I haven't before in the past and wished I had.



jerryb73 said:


> Damn that sucks, how far along were they?


Just a few vegging plants. 



Bareback said:


> That sucks , I hope everything works out ok.
> 
> You can hide out with me bring all your stuff ( wink ) and we'll destroy the evidence. I'm here for ya .


Thanks. I think its all good.


Indacouch said:


> Sorry to hear that bro ....sucks they treat us like criminals for our medicine.....especially a super passionate grower like yourself bro....only a super fuck face dick hole would take WhiteBoys weed from him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still have my guerilla grow. I haven't chopped the indoor yet. I boxed up a bunch of the little ones I had indoors and took them to my guerilla spot about 4 this morning. I kept a few in flower. 

4 is a misdemeanor here. I don't mind a few. I just got ballsy and went overboard.


ovo said:


> Without probable cause for a warrant, I'm not overreacting to anything. Sheriff is already enough of a nuisance and we do pay their salaries.


I hear you. I've had the police here a couple times. 30-50 foot from my exhaust. The outdoor had to go. Its illegal here and smell is probable cause.


----------



## Indacouch (May 17, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Is that a walnut orchard in the background?


Almonds ....the school is literally in the middle of no where surrounded by almond orchards and farm land.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 17, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Almonds ....the school is literally in the middle of no where surrounded by almond orchards and farm land.


Couldn't quite tell, your almonds are a darker green than the ones down here; spacing is close, 30x30 vs 25x25


----------



## mr sunshine (May 17, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> So I was pulling up to the school to drop little Inda off .....and I immediately see some commotion in the parking lot .....I live in a rural area and the school is a tiny country school ......well there was a tweaker in our school parking lot passed out in his car with a spoon on the seat...I'm guessing he was eating cereal ......well when the principle who happens to be my friend tapped on the window ....he went into full tweaker mode and locked himself in the car and started trying to start it .......long story short I guess he bumped a school moms car with his .....I guess there was hella little ones in the parking lot when this happend....so he's locked in his car trying to start it going bat shit fucking crazy .........my buddy the principle waves his arms at me and says don't let my boy out of the truck ........at about the same time my cousin who is the janitor is also trying to get my attention from inside the playground((hectic)).....so I park my yukon away from the commotion and literally pass little Inda over the fence to my cousin and he takes him in the school where it's safe......luckily the car won't start for him but he's trying and going wild inside ........he was already rite up against the car in front of him so I jumped in the yukon and literally put my bumper rite against the back of his car and set the brake .....haha stuck Mudda fucka ......he wasn't happy about this .......the only reason I did this is because first off he already hit a car ....and second there was a classroom full of kids behind him not to mention I didn't know what he had done at the school before I got there....and if the car started and he did whiskey throttle in reverse ....he'd smash Into a class full of kids .......seemed like forever but the sheriffs finally got there and handled his ass View attachment 3944181View attachment 3944182
> Of course I had to take pics.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr sunshine (May 17, 2017)

That's one bad muthafucker.


----------



## Bareback (May 17, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3944244


Is that our resident ninga ( neo )

One bad MF.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 17, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Is that our resident ninja ( neo )
> 
> One bad MF.


Fuck no, neosapiens dick would have shattered the rear windshield as well. He packs a pretty big tool for a smaller guy.


----------



## Indacouch (May 17, 2017)

((Tiny ninja bow)) ......just because were speaking of him.

((Respect))


----------



## mr sunshine (May 17, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> ((Tiny ninja bow)) ......just because were speaking of him.
> 
> ((Respect))


Get off his dick! 








































If you fall you're going to die, it's a long way down.


----------



## Bareback (May 17, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Is that our resident ninga ( neo )
> 
> One bad MF.





mr sunshine said:


> Fuck no, neosapiens dick would have shattered the rear windshield as well. He packs a pretty big tool for a smaller guy.


A simple case of mistaken identity. 


Note to self look for larger penis, ok got it.
Thanks @ Mr Sunshine that would have been awkward. 

I would have been like" hey my favorite ninga" and then, "ohh wait a minute you have a tiny penis" .


----------



## Indacouch (May 17, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Get off his dick!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your just jealous .......and I have a safety harness anchored to his slightly smaller left testicle ...


(( Tiny ninja bow)) for speaking about a ninjas testicles.


----------



## Bareback (May 17, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Your just jealous .......and I have a safety harness anchored to his slightly smaller left testicle ...
> 
> 
> (( Tiny ninja bow)) for speaking about a ninjas testicles.


I wish I had ninga testicles, the last time I got kicked in my junk they folded up like origumi.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 17, 2017)

Fire alarm/evacuation at work today because some dumb motherfucker tried to make TOAST.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 17, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Fire alarm/evacuation at work today because some dumb motherfucker tried to make TOAST.


Reminds me of a story my friend told me of when he was staying with relatives during a family reunion.

It's real early in the morning and most everyone is asleep except for a few of them watching tv with the volume way down. His little cousin comes in and asks each of them one at a time "do you want some tooaasstt??" and everyone is like no thanks maybe later etc.

Then about 15 minutes go by and he hears his uncle go "who the fuck put jelly in the toaster?"


----------



## mr sunshine (May 17, 2017)

Just seen a billboard that said, check out our stool samples..lol


----------



## Bareback (May 17, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Just seen a billboard that said, check out our stool samples..lol


Well shit man, I have to check that out.


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Fire alarm/evacuation at work today because some dumb motherfucker tried to make TOAST.


How was the toast?


----------



## Indacouch (May 17, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Couldn't quite tell, your almonds are a darker green than the ones down here; spacing is close, 30x30 vs 25x25


We do have lots of walnuts as well ....il take pics of a freakin gorgeous walnut orchard my neighbor has....it's amazing.....me and little Inda always get an invite when they shake to go fill buckets ....and we do.

Lots of blackberry bushes to ((yum))


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 17, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> How was the toast?


 
The toast was OK, but the latte was explosive.


----------



## Bareback (May 17, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> We do have lots of walnuts as well ....il take pics of a freakin gorgeous walnut orchard my neighbor has....it's amazing.....me and little Inda always get an invite when they shake to go fill buckets ....and we do.
> 
> Lots of blackberry bushes to ((yum))



When I was little indas age I actually got to spend what seemed like normal time with my dad , he would take us to the river or Creek and Tell us to pic black berries , I eat so many they would take my bucket but I didn't care I was still eating all I could get my lips around. Same thing with plums , muscadines


----------



## Indagrow (May 17, 2017)

Was told at the end of the day yesterday that I was being flown out to San Diego tomorrow to install two rudders I made on a cup boat for a race on Friday.. Obviously I was pumped, did a bunch of running around to get ready for the trip. Got a call today the boat didn't pass inspection something cheating wise with the hull not sure on the specifics... So now I don't get a free trip to Cali. 

So I cleaned my room out of spite.. That's how broken of a man I was 

'K' was blown away I actually had a floor that's how bad it was


----------



## ANC (May 17, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Just seen a billboard that said, check out our stool samples..lol


There is a masonry place close to me, Their billboard says something like "we'll get you stoned"

P.S. my wife is flying back from Mauritius today, and my daughter survived the week with daddy.
I never even needed to shout for a week.


----------



## Indacouch (May 17, 2017)

So an older lady who loves my banana OG tomatoes came by to swoop some .....she's disabled and has been out for two days due to vacation .....she text and asked if she could swing by ....I'm up so I said ....fuck no you crazy bitch..kiss my ass .....not really but now I have your attention .....so I said ya sure....so I'm masterba....umb...doing paperwork in my office when she texts and says she's here ....so I walk out my side door to meet her out front ......these fucking possums have ruined another pair of my underwear ....scared me again ....fuckin things ....walking down the side of the house towards the front ...and as soon as the motion light clicked ....BAM!!! Cluster fuck of possums rite next to me going crazy ...especially momma possum ((UGLY)) and hissed when I startled her .......thought the devil was in my yard .....I almost got a video of her rounding up the small ones and heading out .....but I had shit my pants and by the time it got my phone she was gone .......I will get a pic of that dirty snaggle toothed bitch on my phone ......maybe even the possums to ...((couldn't resist))


K time to get stoned and sleep




BACON PENIS !!!!!

Nite guys/gals

And fuck rats

8================D


----------



## Nugachino (May 18, 2017)

Peni$~~~~


Bolted a Six Shooter and a Cider jug from the Port Adelaide markets together. Paint job is all auto paint except for the glow in the dark stuff. 

Hose bit is just there hold the metal stem in place. I made the hole about a 1mm too large.

Cone piece pulls forwards half a cm to gut it. Then rotate to next cone. And hand to next in line.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 18, 2017)

ANC said:


> Survived getting waaaaaaay too stoned this morning.


 what's that?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 18, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Fire alarm/evacuation at work today because some dumb motherfucker tried to make TOAST.


 We had a guy make microwave popcorn once, accidentally set it for 30:00 mins instead of 3:00 mins, then walked away. Our cafeteria was a fishbowl, glass on all sides. Filled up with smoke within about 30 seconds of it starting to burn. Instead of turning on the vents in the cafeteria, the idiot decided to open all the doors and filled our building with burnt popcorn smoke, forcing an evacuation. It smelled like that for a week.


----------



## ANC (May 18, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> what's that?


My eyes wouldn't stay open

I loved working with orange tree wood, it smells exactly like popcorn when it is cut with a saw or on a lathe.


----------



## Bareback (May 18, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> So an older lady who loves my banana OG tomatoes came by to swoop some .....she's disabled and has been out for two days due to vacation .....she text and asked if she could swing by ....I'm up so I said ....fuck no you crazy bitch..kiss my ass .....not really but now I have your attention .....so I said ya sure....so I'm masterba....umb...doing paperwork in my office when she texts and says she's here ....so I walk out my side door to meet her out front ......these fucking possums have ruined another pair of my underwear ....scared me again ....fuckin things ....walking down the side of the house towards the front ...and as soon as the motion light clicked ....BAM!!! Cluster fuck of possums rite next to me going crazy ...especially momma possum ((UGLY)) and hissed when I startled her .......thought the devil was in my yard .....I almost got a video of her rounding up the small ones and heading out .....but I had shit my pants and by the time it got my phone she was gone .......I will get a pic of that dirty snaggle toothed bitch on my phone ......maybe even the possums to ...((couldn't resist))
> 
> 
> K time to get stoned and sleep
> ...


Your is their home if you don't relocate them they'll be there forever. Just grab her by the pussy ( I meant tale , yeah you don't want to mix that up ) when you feel her pull move the other way or use a live trap . 
Good luck


----------



## Nugachino (May 18, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> We had a guy make microwave popcorn once, accidentally set it for 30:00 mins instead of 3:00 mins, then walked away. Our cafeteria was a fishbowl, glass on all sides. Filled up with smoke within about 30 seconds of it starting to burn. Instead of turning on the vents in the cafeteria, the idiot decided to open all the doors and filled our building with burnt popcorn smoke, forcing an evacuation. It smelled like that for a week.



I did a dumb one morning. I slept in on a work day. And just about shat the bed as I woke up to my final alarm.

I dashed out of bed. Slapped on clothes in the kitchen roughly. Half boiled the kettle. Made a half tide- half warm coffee. Dropped in some bread for toast.

Decided the quickest food I could do without bringing too many containers was eggs. So I slightly cracked the shells of 3 eggs. Chucked them in the microwave for 2.5 minutes..... And next minute, BOOM!

I just about shit myself again. I'm now wearing my coffee and have fucken egg bits all up my front. The room smells like curried egg. And I'm staring at the spot where my eggs used to be.

I must not have cracked the membrane on all of them. Because they blew the bloody microwave door open. And I had to pick egg out of my hair all day.


----------



## Bareback (May 18, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I did a dumb one morning. I slept in on a work day. And just about shat the bed as I woke up to my final alarm.
> 
> I dashed out of bed. Slapped on clothes in the kitchen roughly. Half boiled the kettle. Made a half tide- half warm coffee. Dropped in some bread for toast.
> 
> ...


That way they call it Monday ( not saying it was Monday )


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3944526
> The toast was OK, but the latte was explosive.
> View attachment 3944527


Thank you for representing for 44penis! It appears you are one of the few to take recruitment seriously.


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> We had a guy make microwave popcorn once, accidentally set it for 30:00 mins instead of 3:00 mins, then walked away. Our cafeteria was a fishbowl, glass on all sides. Filled up with smoke within about 30 seconds of it starting to burn. Instead of turning on the vents in the cafeteria, the idiot decided to open all the doors and filled our building with burnt popcorn smoke, forcing an evacuation. It smelled like that for a week.


LOL sharing is caring.


----------



## Nugachino (May 18, 2017)

Funnily enough. Yes. My brain decided it was going to go back to sleep. And flipped the auto pilot switch. Unfortunately. Auto pilot isn't equipped with suitable logic processors. And has tendency to let me do stupid shit. Like attempt to weaponize chook eggs for lunch.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 18, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Got drunk threw up ramen noodle twice quite lovely


Nice sentence.


----------



## Indacouch (May 18, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Your is their home if you don't relocate them they'll be there forever. Just grab her by the pussy ( I meant tale , yeah you don't want to mix that up ) when you feel her pull move the other way or use a live trap .
> Good luck


I don't mind having them around ....I already have to keep my dogs food in a metal trash can with a locking lid because of coons. I do set cheap dog food out for the big racoon me and my boy call Hamburglar for obvious reasons .....but that's far away from the house.......this momma possum is getting into my recycle bags of soda cans to lick the tops .....I don't want to kill her or nothing but I may have to punch in the vagina and bite her ear off to let her know I'm hardcore and crazy ......or kidnap one of her kids ........most likely I will have to trap her and or find a way to scare her when she's close to the house so she knows it's dangerous ....will see .....they're visiting every night now though .....


----------



## Singlemalt (May 18, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Peni$~~~~
> 
> 
> Bolted a Six Shooter and a Cider jug from the Port Adelaide markets together. Paint job is all auto paint except for the glow in the dark stuff. View attachment 3944675
> ...


Nice!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 18, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I don't mind having them around ....I already have to keep my dogs food in a metal trash can with a locking lid because of coons. I do set cheap dog food out for the big racoon me and my boy call Hamburglar for obvious reasons .....but that's far away from the house.......this momma possum is getting into my recycle bags of soda cans to lick the tops .....I don't want to kill her or nothing but I may have to punch in the vagina and bite her ear off to let her know I'm hardcore and crazy ......or kidnap one of her kids ........most likely I will have to trap her and or find a way to scare her when she's close to the house so she knows it's dangerous ....will see .....they're visiting every night now though .....


I'd re-think relocating them versus securing the recycling better - here's a tidbit I had no clue of up until a couple of months ago.
"Extrapolating from their findings, Ostfeld said, the team estimated that in one season, an opossum can kill about 5,000 ticks."

http://www.caryinstitute.org/newsroom/opossums-killers-ticks


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 18, 2017)

Cooked me some breakfast. 
Eggs are like steak -- they suck when overcooked.


----------



## Indacouch (May 18, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'd re-think relocating them versus securing the recycling better - here's a tidbit I had no clue of up until a couple of months ago.
> "Extrapolating from their findings, Ostfeld said, the team estimated that in one season, an opossum can kill about 5,000 ticks."
> 
> http://www.caryinstitute.org/newsroom/opossums-killers-ticks


I don't mind having them around ....just gotta bin my recyclables better.....there use to be lots of animals around including fox ......so it's nice to see the coons and possums around.......maybe il just set some food out in the barn where she's staying with the little ones ....maybe that will keep te mischief down to a minimum ....I still think there ugly as sin .........I already checked all my outside vents in the eves to make sure they don't end up in the roof/attic ......il try to get a pic of the family next time I see em


----------



## Bareback (May 18, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'd re-think relocating them versus securing the recycling better - here's a tidbit I had no clue of up until a couple of months ago.
> "Extrapolating from their findings, Ostfeld said, the team estimated that in one season, an opossum can kill about 5,000 ticks."
> 
> http://www.caryinstitute.org/newsroom/opossums-killers-ticks


This is good to know, I was totally unaware that they ate ticks. 

I have a 3 acre pond on the property and we have coons , possums, deer, rabbit ...... all the woodland critters. But I had no idea that possum had a virtue.



Indacouch said:


> I don't mind having them around ....I already have to keep my dogs food in a metal trash can with a locking lid because of coons. I do set cheap dog food out for the big racoon me and my boy call Hamburglar for obvious reasons .....but that's far away from the house.......this momma possum is getting into my recycle bags of soda cans to lick the tops .....I don't want to kill her or nothing but I may have to punch in the vagina and bite her ear off to let her know I'm hardcore and crazy ......or kidnap one of her kids ........most likely I will have to trap her and or find a way to scare her when she's close to the house so she knows it's dangerous ....will see .....they're visiting every night now though .....


Yeah I wasn't saying shoot them , that's just mean. So you think she is addicted to coke hmmm. It wouldn't be the first snaggletooth bitch I seen addicted to it.
I use to cut grass for an old lady back in the seventies that kelp cases of drinks in her garage and sometimes they would be five or six laying round
with tiny holes on both sides, I wish I could have seen the bite/ spray .


----------



## ANC (May 18, 2017)

Yes, virtue, and possibly rabies.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 18, 2017)

rabies in possums is rare


----------



## Indacouch (May 18, 2017)

ANC said:


> Yes, virtue, and possibly rabies.


Oh ok ......I won't bite her ear off then ...I don't wana spread rabies ....thanks


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 18, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nice sentence.


I know right now im drinking bourbon just ait some cerial hope i dont taste that come back up


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2017)

I just hope we don't have to hear about it.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 18, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I just hope we don't have to hear about it.


Just might


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 18, 2017)




----------



## Singlemalt (May 18, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> I know right now im drinking bourbon just ait some cerial hope i dont taste that come back up


Hope that ramen noodle doesn't come back up


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 18, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Hope that ramen noodle doesn't come back up


Lol probly in the toilet by now if any of it made it that far lol


----------



## mr sunshine (May 18, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> I know right now im drinking bourbon just ait some cerial hope i dont taste that come back up


Hope that semen doesn't come back up.


----------



## Bareback (May 18, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 3945011


Nasty shit , I useto drink that when I was a kid. It was cheap , how does it compare in price these days


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 18, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Nasty shit , I useto drink that when I was a kid. It was cheap , how does it compare in price these days


$8.99 beats sunny brook yuck


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 18, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Hope that semen doesn't come back up.


Yer a lovely little bird chirp!


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 18, 2017)

About to make a thread about my loss in faith of God. Kinda depressing.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 18, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> About to make a thread about my loss in faith of God. Kinda depressing.


What the point of that?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 18, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Lol probly in the toilet by now if any of it made it that far lol


Don't be too sure, those Asians are very inscrutable. Perhaps the NorKors have weaponized ramen and the noodles are reproducing in you


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 18, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Don't be too sure, those Asians are very inscrutable. Perhaps the NorKors have weaponized ramen and the noodles are reproducing in you


Possibly


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 18, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> What the point of that?


To get the opinions of others have no one else to talk to then you guys chirp quack


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 18, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Don't be too sure, those Asians are very inscrutable. Perhaps the NorKors have weaponized ramen and the noodles are reproducing in you


You dunno; It could happen...


----------



## Singlemalt (May 18, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Possibly


What is this? Now you sound like the "Magic 8 Ball"


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 18, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> You dunno; It could happen...


Aids in the Ramen?


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 18, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> What is this? Now you sound like the "Magic 8 Ball"


Rip magic 8 ball


----------



## Singlemalt (May 18, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Rip magic 8 ball


They still make them


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 18, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> To get the opinions of others have no one else to talk to then you guys chirp quack


Well now I'm offended. 
(glove slap)
And all this time I thought you were a masochist... *
---
mas·och·ist
ˈmazəkəst,ˈmasəkəst/
_noun_

a person who derives sexual gratification from their own pain or humiliation.
"the roles of masochist and mistress"
(in general use) a person who enjoys an activity that appears to be painful or tedious.
"what kind of masochist would take part in such an experiment?"


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 18, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Well now I'm offended.
> (glove slap)
> And all this time I thought you were a masochist... *
> ---
> ...


Na use to be a cutter tho but dont enjoy pain tho id rather have physical torment then mental torment


----------



## mr sunshine (May 18, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> To get the opinions of others have no one else to talk to then you guys chirp quack


Do you want opinions or correct answers? I own a great advice thread you could really benifit from, No beating around the bush.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 18, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Do you want opinions or correct answers? I own a great advice thread you could really benifit from, No beating around the bush.


Oh? Depends have you ever believed in God any way that would be a usefull prerequisite


----------



## mr sunshine (May 18, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Oh? Depends have you ever believed in God any way that would be a usefull prerequisite


When your done taking my intercourse you'll come to the realization that I am god. Don't worry, It will all make sense after you make your first payment of 59.95$.


----------



## srh88 (May 18, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> When your done taking my intercourse you'll come to the realization that I am god. Don't worry, It will all make sense after you make your first payment of 59.95$.


5 stars. 
Before the course I was struggling with my faith. I felt I was struggling to really find god. Mr Sunshine held my hand and led me to the light.. he tried to touch me a couple times. I let him into my heart and anus. Hallelujah


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 18, 2017)

srh88 said:


> 5 stars.
> Before the course I was struggling with my faith. I felt I was struggling to really find god. Mr Sunshine held my hand and led me to the light.. he tried to touch me a couple times. I let him into my heart and anus. Hallelujah


Lost faith in God not my sexuality.


----------



## srh88 (May 18, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Lost faith in God not my sexuality.


If it's not anal it's not holy


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 18, 2017)

srh88 said:


> If it's not anal it's not holy


Yeah yer gay


----------



## srh88 (May 18, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah yer gay


Ghey for god!


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 18, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Ghey for god!


Sorry im in to fucking chirping birds


----------



## srh88 (May 18, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Sorry im in to fucking chirping birds


I know.. follow the light. Or trail of bird seed


----------



## mr sunshine (May 18, 2017)

srh88 said:


> 5 stars.
> Before the course I was struggling with my faith. I felt I was struggling to really find god. Mr Sunshine held my hand and led me to the light.. he tried to touch me a couple times. I let him into my heart and anus. Hallelujah


You were my tightest student.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 18, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I know.. follow the light. Or trail of bird seed


Sorry meant not into i missed that one lol


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 18, 2017)

God i got the drunk hiccups


----------



## mr sunshine (May 18, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Lost faith in God not my sexuality.


If you want me to mentor you, you're going to have to stop lying.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 18, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Sorry im in to fucking chirping birds





Drowning-Man said:


> Sorry meant not into i missed that one lol


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 18, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> If you want me to mentor you, you're going to have to stop lying.


Lol i once had a chick stick her finger in my ass wile i fucked her is that gay?


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 18, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


>


Lol that guy was a coke fiend


----------



## mr sunshine (May 18, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Lol i once had a chick stick her finger in my ass wile i fucked her is that gay?


Not as gay as those times you sucked dick for meth.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 18, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Not as gay as those times you sucked dick for meth.


Never sucked dick for meth just jacked stores alot tho


----------



## Singlemalt (May 18, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Lol that guy was a coke fiend


Coke was the 19th Century meth, it's all good


----------



## mr sunshine (May 18, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Never sucked dick for meth just jacked stores alot tho


I'm having an extremely difficult time believing you. Reply to my post when you're ready to tell the truth.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 18, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm having an extremely difficult time believing you. Reply to my post when you're ready to tell the truth.


He is afraid to, the Asians are after his ass. He did something to piss them off yugely. The Japanese invented meth, the Norks have weaponized ramen noodles and it all points to DM.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 18, 2017)

making corned beef again. last week, we ate 3.5 pounds of it in 14 hours.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 18, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Na use to be a cutter tho but dont enjoy pain tho id rather have physical torment then mental torment


Well aren't you a little cornucopia of psychological maladies... 

Have you met @StonedFarmer ?


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 18, 2017)

For @Drowning-Man


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 18, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Never sucked dick for meth just jacked off dudes a lot tho


fify


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 18, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Well aren't you a little cornucopia of psychological maladies...
> 
> Have you met @StonedFarmer ?


Not in person


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 18, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Well aren't you a little cornucopia of psychological maladies...
> 
> Have you met @StonedFarmer ?


Well working on those


----------



## Indacouch (May 18, 2017)

Pretty sure I saw @420God driving in Cali today.....but when I flashed random gang signs as well as my testicles he didn't react the way I thought he would....I got all itchy from dry humping the bear..
 
So me and baby Inda took a bath to get the funk off us.....and I put a fresh diaper on him ((seen above))
 
Then we wrestled...looks like he has the upper hand in that pic but I kicked ass real good ((trust me))Now were watching naked and afraid on DVR....he's a boob guy.









DISCLAIMER--these are all random people in these pics to make the story more entertaining


----------



## Indacouch (May 18, 2017)

Thought we were kidding .....well fuck you then ....naked and afraid is the shit and we enjoy titties....


----------



## Singlemalt (May 18, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3945152
> Pretty sure I saw @420God driving in Cali today.....but when I flashed random gang signs as well as my testicles he didn't react the way I thought he would....I got all itchy from dry humping the bear..
> View attachment 3945153
> So me and baby Inda took a bath to get the funk off us.....and I put a fresh diaper on him ((seen above))
> ...


Until I saw that I was gonna ask what type of special arrangements you must do to shave your back ;O


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 18, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3945152
> Pretty sure I saw @420God driving in Cali today.....but when I flashed random gang signs as well as my testicles he didn't react the way I thought he would....I got all itchy from dry humping the bear..
> View attachment 3945153
> So me and baby Inda took a bath to get the funk off us.....and I put a fresh diaper on him ((seen above))
> ...


You just made my night lol also this bourbon but mostly that post. Would you and yer friend like some to go with those titties?


----------



## Indacouch (May 18, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> You just made my night lol also this bourbon but mostly that post. Would you and yer friend like some to go with those titties?


He's already past out on titty milk for the night ....and after I put my older one to bed I DABbled around some polar bear express to tire myself out ....pretty sure he only wets his gums with a bit of nice scotch anyways.....thanks though


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 19, 2017)

Went fishing and caught 4 nice trout- took two to my friend whose wife is recovering from chemotherapy and ate the other two for supper

I didn't get a nap today so I'm taking two tomorrow, LOL


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 19, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Went fishing and caught 4 nice trout- took two to my friend whose wife is recovering from chemotherapy and ate the other two for supper
> 
> I didn't get a nap today so I'm taking two tomorrow, LOL


Trouts nice i like fresh cat fish i never through a good fish back nothings better than a good fish fry


----------



## BarnBuster (May 19, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3945152
> Pretty sure I saw @420God driving in Cali today.....but when I flashed random gang signs as well as my testicles he didn't react the way I thought he would....I got all itchy from dry humping the bear..
> View attachment 3945153
> So me and baby Inda took a bath to get the funk off us.....and I put a fresh diaper on him ((seen above))
> ...


awww, what a cutie pie!!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 19, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Went fishing and caught 4 nice trout- took two to my friend whose wife is recovering from chemotherapy and ate the other two for supper
> 
> I didn't get a nap today so I'm taking two tomorrow, LOL


----------



## Indacouch (May 19, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> awww, what a cutie pie!!


Thanks((blush)) ......what do you think about my little boy though?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 19, 2017)

She has my nose! And she's already got her fists up!


----------



## jerryb73 (May 19, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Thanks((blush)) ......what do you think about my little boy though?


Well he does get his looks from you, right?


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Not in person


I'd chill with you, fo sho. 

We could cut our arms and make sex music

#ghey4pay


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 19, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I'd chill with you, fo sho.
> 
> We could cut our arms and make sex music
> 
> #ghey4pay


Lol no more arm cutting for me.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 19, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Lol no more arm cutting for me.


Mescaline & Weed > Self-mutilation


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Mescaline & Weed > Self-mutilation


Bit of both. I do enough tryptamines and I am kinda into it sexually theae days. 

Havent been cutting out of sadness tho which is usually much deeper and blah. 

Today is kinda nice outside


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 19, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Bit of both. I do enough tryptamines and I am kinda into it sexually theae days.
> 
> Havent been cutting out of sadness tho which is usually much deeper and blah.
> 
> Today is kinda nice outside


PiHKaL.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> PiHKaL.


TiKaHl

Own both. 

Ill send you a pm when I got time and we can discuss pharmacology on a deeper level. 

Im a noob tho


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 19, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> TiKaHl
> 
> Own both.
> 
> ...


Certainly, I'm down.


----------



## Indacouch (May 19, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Well he does get his looks from you, right?


He resembles the mail man and momma ...lol


Any good looks would come from his momma ....at least IMO .....after being with her since we were kids....she still knows how to find the TV remote with no issues.


TRUE STORY--

TV Remote is code for my erect penis.....because when we were kids first dating a long long time ago...we were watching tv together under a blanket and she asked if I had the remote .....well I happened to have a rock hard boner and told her ...yes it's on my leg ......so she actually grabbed my cock through the blanket and it took her a second to realize I tricked her ........so it's always been a joke between us since we were young.......

TV Remote=My penis


----------



## jerryb73 (May 19, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> He resembles the mail man and momma ...lol
> 
> 
> Any good looks would come from his momma ....at least IMO .....after being with her since we were kids....she still knows how to find the TV remote with no issues.
> ...


lol that's awesome


----------



## Singlemalt (May 19, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> She has my nose! And she's already got her fists up!
> 
> View attachment 3945370 View attachment 3945371


I think there is a puppy in there as well


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 19, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I think there is a puppy in there as well


If not, help me convince her to get a puppy for the kid to grow up with.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I think there is a puppy in there as well


LoL 

That's all I see now


----------



## Singlemalt (May 19, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> If not, help me convince her to get a puppy for the kid to grow up with.


Will do, all new borns deserve a puppy


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> awww, what a cutie pie!!


He's mine. I called first dibs, get in line!


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> She has my nose! And she's already got her fists up!
> 
> View attachment 3945370 View attachment 3945371


Still no middle finger extended! So mom's in there too


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 19, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> If not, help me convince her to get a puppy for the kid to grow up with.


Go for a kitty! 
Not sure kittens love it, but getting mauled by little girls is good for them...


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2017)

@mr sunshine I came a bit early but 2-0 yayaya

Taste me already dad


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 19, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> @mr sunshine I came a bit early but 2-0 yayaya
> 
> Taste me already dad
> 
> View attachment 3945524


Did you come on the cat hair on yer shirt


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Did you come on the cat hair on yer shirt


Good eye it iant even a cum stain, merely cat fur...

I would have got away qith it if it weren't for you glass dick tqirling mwth heads

Shout out to @mr sunshine


----------



## jerryb73 (May 19, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I would have got away qith it if it weren't for you glass dick tqirling mwth heads
> 
> [ATTACH=full]3945530[/ATTACH]



So your saying that @mr sunshine with his keen birds eye view would have missed that..


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 19, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> @mr sunshine I came a bit early but 2-0 yayaya
> 
> Taste me already dad
> 
> View attachment 3945524


I always wondered what defective genes look like...


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I always wondered what defective genes look like...


Are you not the one with a fat wife? 

If so stfu bwfkre I get fiweath

If not pics or u lie?


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2017)

Y'all seen af without makeup 

It hood ebouhh






Why the fucn you callin me

Nigga you know you von catch a penalty


----------



## jerryb73 (May 19, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Are you not the one with a fat wife?
> 
> If so stfu bwfkre I get fiweath
> 
> If not pics or u lie?


Good to see you off "turtle " cuz u make me lol fo sho...


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Thanks((blush)) ......what do you think about my little boy though?


omg so amazingly beautiful


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 19, 2017)

So I had to take a day off remodeling. A kid came to my driveway this morning offering to cut the grass for $100.

OK, I get the message. Now get the hell out of here.

So I weed wacked about an acre. 1.7 here total and everything going into adjacent woods was above my knees. Took from 9 to 5 with a few breaks to get high and stay hydrated in the sun. This area is all on a grade so it's tough on the legs. Definitely got my exercise for the day.

Also: free to a good home, 1 huge dying oak tree. Fucker got infested 20 yrs. ago with gypsy moths. Never recovered, slowly been croaking branch by branch.
 
It is currently under attack daily by pileated wood peckers. And I still haven't got a good pic of them yet, tree is 200' from the house.
 
I'll have to have it cut soon. Every storm drops a frightenly big branch. A guy said he'd sack it for $300. I'll ask around if anyone wants the wood but it looks like it might not be good to burn, so I'll probably have to shell out the $300.

Always some fucking thing.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 19, 2017)

Heading out to Shasta lake hella early tomorrow morning on a recon mission. Just got done putting the trailerable cover on it. Just gotta cut some straps.
 
If it don't fly off on the 1.5 hrs to the lake, I'll be stoked!


----------



## jerryb73 (May 19, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So I had to take a day off remodeling. A kid came to my driveway this morning offering to cut the grass for $100.
> 
> OK, I get the message. Now get the hell out of here.
> 
> ...


Great job as always man.. that might not have been a bad way to spend a hundo..lol


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 19, 2017)

I just figured out cocoa crispies and white Russians are meant to go together. Cereal will never be the same for me.


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Heading out to Shasta lake hella early tomorrow morning on a recon mission. Just got done putting the trailerable cover on it. Just gotta cut some straps.
> View attachment 3945603
> If it don't fly off on the 1.5 hrs to the lake, I'll be stoked!


About goddamn time now get out there and get me some fish pics! 

PS is @Grandpapy meeting you?


----------



## Aeroknow (May 19, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> About goddamn time now get out there and get me some fish pics!
> 
> PS is @Grandpapy meeting you?


Not this trip, but the dude is fully welcome on any fishing trip in the near future.
@Grandpapy i'll lettu know when it's on at O


----------



## dux (May 19, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I just figured out cocoa crispies and white Russians are meant to go together. Cereal will never be the same for me.



Cocoa Crispie bars made with some -good butter-go REAL good with a few less white Russians


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So I had to take a day off remodeling. A kid came to my driveway this morning offering to cut the grass for $100.
> 
> OK, I get the message. Now get the hell out of here.
> 
> ...


I have a little Havanese bitch that caught her second bird today. I'd lend her to you for a modest fee.

As for accomplishing, I fixed my brand spanking new GE dishwasher! It's fill funnel and nut went south, at 5 weeks, 20 bucks of plastic parts grr.

Fixed my superdrive (see neos' computer thread if you give a shit). I don't so I'm not reposting it here.

DM's sucky thread motivated me to vacuum my floor. He'll roast in hell for that one. I hate cleaning. My mother promised me I would never have to clean a house; she lied. 

Where's the vacuum dammit.


----------



## Bareback (May 19, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Heading out to Shasta lake hella early tomorrow morning on a recon mission. Just got done putting the trailerable cover on it. Just gotta cut some straps.
> View attachment 3945603
> If it don't fly off on the 1.5 hrs to the lake, I'll be stoked!


Have fun and be careful and take some damn pics .


I never seen that lake, so it'd be cool to see the sites.


----------



## Bareback (May 19, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I have a little Havanese bitch that caught her second bird today. I'd lend her to you for a modest fee.
> 
> As for accomplishing, I fixed my brand spanking new GE dishwasher! It's fill funnel and nut went south, at 5 weeks, 20 bucks of plastic parts grr.
> 
> ...


You said nut and sucky in the same post hehe.


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2017)

Bareback said:


> You said nut and sucky in the same post hehe.


Ok so what did I win? Don't keep me in suspense, you gonna come vacuum my floor for me? I'd like to win that. Wear a french maid's costume and heels, please.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 19, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Have fun and be careful and take some damn pics .
> 
> 
> I never seen that lake, so it'd be cool to see the sites.


Thx dude.
The lake should be killer looking with the water up so high. I think it's pretty much at it's max, which means the water is up to the trees 
I'll try my hardest to catch some fish. I'll try even harder to take pics when we do.
This is just a recon mission though. Prob gonna fish more in the big body of water down by the dam. We are camping next weekend kinda far away from the main body, but i figure if it's on fire down by the dam and it's not way up where we're camping, I'll know to cruise down for the fish.


----------



## Bareback (May 19, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Ok so what did I win? Don't keep me in suspense, you gonna come vacuum my floor for me? I'd like to win that. Wear a french maid's costume and heels, please.


You had me until the heels I'd break my ass bone , probably look like on of those hookers on you tube. But I'll wear the french maids outfit just for laughs.


----------



## Bareback (May 19, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Thx dude.
> The lake should be killer looking with the water up so high. I think it's pretty much at it's max, which means the water is up to the trees
> I'll try my hardest to catch some fish. I'll try even harder to take pics when we do.
> This is just a recon mission though. Prob gonna fish more in the big body of water down by the dam. We are camping next weekend kinda far away from the main body, but i figure if it's on fire down by the dam and it's not way up where we're camping, I'll know to cruise down for the fish.


It works the same way here. The deep water or the shallow but not both.


----------



## Roscko (May 19, 2017)

_Taken from my current grow journal, day 13._
Today I decided to give the reservoir a good clean with some anti-bacterial dish soap and a good scrub.
I added new nutes and ph'd tap water at 5.5 - 6.0 ph. The new water was quick chilled in the freezer for about 30 mins.
In the past I have done this in the aerogarden and the new chilled water with a good tank clean seemed to always give a huge burst of new growth.
I have added half of the bottles recommended dosage for GH flora nova, which is recommend by other RIU members for autos.
So far the dosage seems just fine, It's my first auto so I'm going easy on her.
I switched my AG pump schedule to 5 mins on, 200 mins off, as I have used in the past with great results.
I have not added the air pump/stones yet. It's not that I don't have them, more of a test to see how far I can go without using them.
So far the roots are looking great.
I have started her personal training regimen to build that robust body, make her sexy as hell.
You will see the bondage in the attached porn pics 
I want to start training her early as it's an auto, want to get all the light/growth I can.

Oh, and I cut my wife's hair, actually came out very nice, Thanks Internets!


----------



## jerryb73 (May 19, 2017)

Roscko said:


> _Taken from my current grow journal, day 13._
> Today I decided to give the reservoir a good clean with some anti-bacterial dish soap and a good scrub.
> I added new nutes and ph'd tap water at 5.5 - 6.0 ph. The new water was quick chilled in the freezer for about 30 mins.
> In the past I have done this in the aerogarden and the new chilled water with a good tank clean seemed to always give a huge burst of new growth.
> ...


Definitely wrong thread..lol


----------



## Bareback (May 19, 2017)

Roscko said:


> _Taken from my current grow journal, day 13._
> Today I decided to give the reservoir a good clean with some anti-bacterial dish soap and a good scrub.
> I added new nutes and ph'd tap water at 5.5 - 6.0 ph. The new water was quick chilled in the freezer for about 30 mins.
> In the past I have done this in the aerogarden and the new chilled water with a good tank clean seemed to always give a huge burst of new growth.
> ...


I just read your signature, what's spell check is it like a speedo.


----------



## Roscko (May 19, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Definitely wrong thread..lol


I edited it, but, It's still what I accomplished lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 19, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Are you not the one with a fat wife?
> 
> If so stfu bwfkre I get fiweath
> 
> If not pics or u lie?


Mrs. Stool & I are a good match...


----------



## Roscko (May 19, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I just read your signature, what's spell check is it like a speedo.


I miss-spelled scissors and someone corrected me, so I added the spell check part to throw them off


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Good to see you off "turtle " cuz u make me lol fo sho...


I am here to stopnthw hoard of children that think they are balling out because they solds they first cuban

Sf over here selling his girl to anyone who will pay

Dirty whore she be

Huwhuehue


----------



## srh88 (May 19, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I am here to stopnthw hoard of children that think they are balling out because they solds they first cuban
> 
> Sf over here selling his girl to anyone who will pay
> 
> ...


I got 73 cents and a cigarette.. is she into anal?


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Definitely wrong thread..lol


I support his misthreading

Ayyyy rail a hooker up her cooter for tomorrow may never cum


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I got 73 cents and a cigarette.. is she into anal?


Copied me


----------



## Bareback (May 19, 2017)

Roscko said:


> I miss-spelled scissors and someone corrected me, so I added the spell check part to throw them off


Have you met stoned farmer, spell check doesn't stand a chance , and I ain't much better. The better my grow skills get the more my post look like SF's.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 19, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I got 73 cents and a cigarette.. is she into anal?


Check CraigsList; you can do better...


----------



## Roscko (May 19, 2017)

Maybe we should have our own thread, NO SPEL CHEAK ALLOWD THRED


----------



## Bareback (May 19, 2017)

Roscko said:


> Maybe we should have our own thread, NO SPEL CHEAK ALLOWD THRED


You start it and most of my post will get moved there.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 19, 2017)

Roscko said:


> Maybe we should have our own thread, NO SPEL CHEAK ALLOWD THRED


That seems abour your limits for a "cool poast"

Aspire to be only thw best, poppa ia routing for you


----------



## Roscko (May 19, 2017)

Bareback said:


> You start it and most of my post will get moved there.


Here it is lol
https://www.rollitup.org/t/no-spel-cheak-allowd-thred.940940/


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 19, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Still no middle finger extended! So mom's in there too


Hahahaha! Love you, Anne! <3


----------



## BarnBuster (May 20, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> TV Remote=My penis


i don't know how she could confuse the two, it's so big


----------



## Indacouch (May 20, 2017)

@reddan1981 come tell everyone who actually cares about you what you've been up to.....trying to hide in other shitty threads with another flat earther....you sneaky little dick hole you....I wana know more about the young lady you posted a while back.

Memory lane


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 20, 2017)

I finished the shower that I started in March today.

(I never claimed I was fast, just persistent.)

I had many other things going on so days at a time passed without working on it. I had help from 2 different plumber buddies, one cut out the over head water lines and moved them up into the joists. The other redid the drain for me. I covered the drain line coming down the wall with cement board, after I changed it to PVC pipe. And my electrician buddy put a light in there. I wasn't going to put a light in but he talked me into it while we were burning one. 'How can you not want a cheap light in a brand new shower, bro? It's a 20 minute job'. OK.

So it's big enough for an NBA player, although I won't be inviting any to shower with me. Well, maybe Lebron. Nobody else though.

I used the graphite colored grout for walls that I used on floor. My buddy said I can't do that so, well, I pretty much had to at that point. Where's the law that says white tile needs white grout? It was a pain wiping that shit off the white tile, but it looks nice now.

I think it's a nice contrast. Still not ready, I want to caulk it in spots. It will be nice not to have to use my daughter's house to shower anymore.


----------



## cannabineer (May 20, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I finished the shower that I started in *March today*.
> 
> (I never claimed I was fast, just persistent.)
> 
> ...


Is this a time zone thing? Over here it's May

(seriously, sweet work amigo)


----------



## Indacouch (May 20, 2017)

HeHe


----------



## Bareback (May 20, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I finished the shower that I started in March today.
> 
> (I never claimed I was fast, just persistent.)
> 
> ...


Looks awesome great job. I like the contrast in grout and tile.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 20, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Have fun and be careful and take some damn pics .
> 
> 
> I never seen that lake, so it'd be cool to see the sites.


Not many pics taken today. We got around 10 rainbow trout, all planters. Absolutely nothing worthy of pics. 
Here's Mt. Shasta in the background
 
On my way home. Still had fun, but probably spent a little bit too much time trying to find them kings. Oh well, we tried


----------



## Bareback (May 20, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Not many pics taken today. We got around 10 rainbow trout, all planters. Absolutely nothing worthy of pics.
> Here's Mt. Shasta in the background
> View attachment 3946278
> On my way home. Still had fun, but probably spent a little bit too much time trying to find them kings. Oh well, we tried


Thanks man, that's amazing pic . Sounds like you had good day , better than mine. I was stuck with a honey due list.


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Thanks man, that's amazing pic . Sounds like you had good day , better than mine. I was stuck with a honey due list.


I found my vacuum, it is now staring accusingly at me, while I look at RIU 



Aeroknow said:


> Not many pics taken today. We got around 10 rainbow trout, all planters. Absolutely nothing worthy of pics.
> Here's Mt. Shasta in the background
> View attachment 3946278
> On my way home. Still had fun, but probably spent a little bit too much time trying to find them kings. Oh well, we tried


Gorgeous, thanks


----------



## cannabineer (May 20, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I found my vacuum, it is now staring accusingly at me, while I look at RIU
> 
> 
> Gorgeous, thanks


I wanna say "that sucks" but the vacuum would have to be in use


----------



## Singlemalt (May 20, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Looks awesome great job. I like the contrast in grout and tile.


I like the spartan efficient design; this is a "serious" man's shower


----------



## Bareback (May 20, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I found my vacuum, it is now staring accusingly at me, while I look at RIU
> 
> 
> Gorgeous, thanks


I started this morning cutting grass ( about three acres) , then cleaned the front porch, then cooked lunch , then folded three loads of laundry. Now I'm ready to hang myself. 
Sorry I completely forgot to come by and vacuum. Should I bring the shop vac or the Kirby.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 20, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Not many pics taken today. We got around 10 rainbow trout, all planters. Absolutely nothing worthy of pics.
> Here's Mt. Shasta in the background
> View attachment 3946278
> On my way home. Still had fun, but probably spent a little bit too much time trying to find them kings. Oh well, we tried


Sweet! This is the mental picture I was dreaming of today; 95F and working on a construction project at home. Full sun, moving lumber to the spot, etc. Good thing I didn't see this earlier, was already hearing the Beach Boys "Calif Saga" in my head all day


----------



## cannabineer (May 20, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I started this morning cutting grass ( about three acres) , then cleaned the front porch, then cooked lunch , then folded three loads of laundry. *Now I'm ready to hang myself. *
> Sorry I completely forgot to come by and vacuum. Should I bring the shop vac or the Kirby.


Check the handwriting on that line item and kick the forger's ass


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I started this morning cutting grass ( about three acres) , then cleaned the front porch, then cooked lunch , then folded three loads of laundry. Now I'm ready to hang myself.
> Sorry I completely forgot to come by and vacuum. Should I bring the shop vac or the Kirby.


It's a job for the shop vac. I have parrots, BIG parrots. Thank you! PS please wait and hang yourself AFTER my vacuuming,


----------



## Bakersfield (May 20, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I finished the shower that I started in March today.
> 
> (I never claimed I was fast, just persistent.)
> 
> ...


Bangin job! I really like the pattern of the tile and a light in the shower, that's genius.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 20, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I started this morning cutting grass ( about three acres) , then cleaned the front porch, then cooked lunch , then folded three loads of laundry. Now I'm ready to hang myself.
> Sorry I completely forgot to come by and vacuum. Should I bring the shop vac or the *Kirby*.


Do they still make Kirby's?

I still vividly remember buying a Kirby over 30 yrs. ago from a college girl selling them door to door for some kind of college trip fundraiser.

What a fucking memorable afternoon that was.

I liked the sweeper too .


----------



## Bareback (May 20, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> It's a job for the shop vac. I have parrots, BIG parrots. Thank you! PS please wait and hang yourself AFTER my vacuuming,


Ok if I have to wait I will. 

But I'm scared of parrots, I've been bitten before. And a friend of mine has an older bird and that thing has an attitude. So I might punk out on the house chores. 

Ok so I have a funny story from my teenage years. When I was 16 I out looking for some extra work, and I stopped by a mobile home distributor and asked. So the guy says yeah I have a water heater that needs replaced , I agree to do it, he gives me the address. And for some damn stupid reason I thought it would be great a great idea to drop a hit of acid on the way. When I get there the lady says she's happy I'm there and I get started , but I didn't have a hose pipe and this is were it starts to get hilarious, I get a tea cup and start draining a 40 gal heater. After an hour of this I start looking for a hose and I go over to a neighbors house, where there is a chain link fence with a big ass German Shepherd , he seems friendly but I've been bitten by dogs like 6 times and had to have stitches like 4 times, so I was in no hurry to get bite again. I eventually get the nerves to climb the fence and retrieve the hose ( no one was home) 30 minutes later I'm finishingand return the hose. The lady asked me to do some more work and I return again and again ,a year later I'm working on the neighbors house and they tell me they are all cops drug enforcement no less , the original ladies son was a special agent. 

Crazy life.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 20, 2017)

tiller was bogging down under load. couldn't figure it out. took the carb apart, made made sure all the lines and vents and ports were clear, checked all the gas lines too. ran new fuel through it (ethanol free), sea-foamed it, still bogging down under load.

i need jesus.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 20, 2017)

i bet it's the fucking fuel filter. easiest thing to check and i never checked it.

fuck you, unclebuck.


----------



## Bareback (May 20, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Do they still make Kirby's?
> 
> I still vividly remember buying a Kirby over 30 yrs. ago from a college girl selling them door to door for some kind of college trip fundraiser.
> 
> ...


I've had mine for about 30 years also bout it from a college kid. I had just finished burning one so maybe I wasn't thinking clearly. But that thing has been one hell of a vac and is still doing a great job.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 20, 2017)

Check exhaust system as well


----------



## UncleBuck (May 20, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Check exhaust system as well


small engines aren't really my thing, but there didn't seem to be any obstruction. what should i be checking?

#MakeUnceBucksTillerGreatAgain


----------



## UncleBuck (May 20, 2017)

like, maybe there's a dead rodent in there?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 20, 2017)

Muffler and environs for mud or other clumps. I'm serious here, if it sat a bit, mice make nests. Had shoulder surgery a few years ago, didn't drive my truck for about 1.5 months. When I started it, it was bogging bad, long story short, mice built a nest in the exhaust pipe, Unraveled a coat hanger and fished part of it out. Revved engine and blew rest out with some cooked micelings. Ran great


----------



## UncleBuck (May 20, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Muffler and environs for mud or other clumps. I'm serious here, if it sat a bit, mice make nests. Had shoulder surgery a few years ago, didn't drive my truck for about 1.5 months. When I started it, it was bogging bad, long story short, mice built a nest in the exhaust pipe, Unraveled a coat hanger and fished part of it out. Revved engine and blew rest out with some cooked micelings. Ran great


fucking knew it. those dead rodents trying to ruin my garden this year.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 20, 2017)

I cut up aluminum window screen and make caps for all the exhaust pipes I have


----------



## UncleBuck (May 20, 2017)

Just checked in there and blew it out with my air compressor. Nyet.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 20, 2017)

Spark plug?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 20, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Spark plug?


took it out and gapped it earlier, no difference.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 20, 2017)

Sounds and feels regular until load. correct?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 20, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Sounds and feels regular until load. correct?


yep. although when i lift the tines into the air and let it out full throttle the engine tries to cut out and stall too.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 20, 2017)

Can you test compression?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 20, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Can you test compression?


not sure i have the tools to do that. doubt it's in the engine either. just bought it last year.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 20, 2017)

Check online for the engine specs, a comp tester isn't that much ($10 for basic and on up for better ones). Also I assume you checked air intake for clogs, impediments


----------



## UncleBuck (May 20, 2017)

i'm gonna take another crack at that bitch tomorrow. then i'll just take it to jesus.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 20, 2017)

What brand? If you have aluminum cylinders and or piston rings oil is crucial, they get worn/scoured easy


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 20, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> If not, help me convince her to get a puppy for the kid to grow up with.


Every kid needs a puppy. 

Mine have always been around dogs. My youngest, a toddler, is thick as thieves with our boxer. Best friends.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 20, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> not sure i have the tools to do that. doubt it's in the engine either. just bought it last year.


A year old engine should run like a champ. You're positive you have good gas?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 20, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> A year old engine should run like a champ. You're positive you have good gas?


i was so unsure of it that i bought the ethanol free pre-mixed shit just in case my gas can had remnants of old gas in it seemed to help a little but still cuts out and bogs down at full throttle or under load.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 20, 2017)

Jets maybe then, fuel adjustment is off


----------



## UncleBuck (May 20, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> What brand? If you have aluminum cylinders and or piston rings oil is crucial, they get worn/scoured easy


it's a little 43cc two stroke from home depot. not sure the brand.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 20, 2017)

It's a 2 cycle? what brand


----------



## Singlemalt (May 20, 2017)

A mantis?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 20, 2017)

check these:
http://www.instructables.com/id/Curing-2-cycle-engine-problems/


----------



## UncleBuck (May 20, 2017)

found it. it's the "powermate" 43cc 10'' two stroke tiller. maybe it takes a 40:1 mix instead of 50:1.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 20, 2017)

fuck. it takes a 40:1 mix.

unclebuck is a dumbshit.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 20, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Every kid needs a puppy.
> 
> Mine have always been around dogs. My youngest, a toddler, is thick as thieves with our boxer. Best friends.


Boxers are big ol' goofball clowns. I had one as a teenager.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 20, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Do they still make Kirby's?
> 
> I still vividly remember buying a Kirby over 30 yrs. ago from a college girl selling them door to door for some kind of college trip fundraiser.
> 
> ...


Yes. They are nice.

http://www.kirby.com


----------



## Singlemalt (May 20, 2017)

A buddy always has a boxer, his next to last one died and he got a boxer puppy shortly after, a month later he has his son. 3 yrs later the dog is the boy's, they are inseparable


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 20, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> small engines aren't really my thing, but there didn't seem to be any obstruction. what should i be checking?
> 
> #MakeUnceBucksTillerGreatAgain


Pull the plug and see if it is fouled and that you are getting good spark. Plug the spark plug in and hold to the frame while someone cranks it. You want to see orange and blue spark. Organge only and you need a new plug.

You only need air, fuel and spark for it to run. Sounds like fuel and air are ok.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 20, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> fuck. it takes a 40:1 mix.
> 
> unclebuck is a dumbshit.


Fouled plug. 

Change fuel and spark plug.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 20, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> A buddy always has a boxer, his next to last one died and he got a boxer puppy shortly after, a month later he has his son. 3 yrs later the dog is the boy's, they are inseparable


Great dogs. I love Huskies, too, but they can be wild as hell. Used to have a red one named Rex. He used to get outside the chain link fence at night, and in the morning, he'd be right outside the gate with two dead chickens, blood and feathers everywhere. The farmer got him at a distance with either salt peter or birdshot one time. He recovered alright. He was a good dog, though.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 20, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Boxers are big ol' goofball clowns. I had one as a teenager.


The one we have is smart as all get out.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 20, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Thanks man, that's amazing pic . Sounds like you had good day , better than mine. I was stuck with a honey due list.


No shit! I was helping someone move.


----------



## srh88 (May 21, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i was so unsure of it that i bought the ethanol free pre-mixed shit just in case my gas can had remnants of old gas in it seemed to help a little but still cuts out and bogs down at full throttle or under load.





Singlemalt said:


> Jets maybe then, fuel adjustment is off


Sounds like the float in the carb is bad to me


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 21, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> The one we have is smart as all get out.


Oh, I didn't mean he was dumb, I mean if you took him outside and ran with him, he liked to playfully growl and bodyslam the side of his body into you.


----------



## Nugachino (May 21, 2017)

I smoked even more of the last of my weed. Made a pot roast and a desert for dinner. My partner did the bulk of the cooking. I played with the flavors til shit was just right. And I planted some pumpkins outside. Because they were sprouting from inside the pumpkin I cut open for dinner.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 21, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I smoked even more of the last of my weed. Made a pot roast and a desert for dinner. My partner did the bulk of the cooking. I played with the flavors til shit was just right. And I planted some pumpkins outside. Because they were sprouting from inside the pumpkin I cut open for dinner.


Pumpkins? Oh yeah, you are in Australia, correct? So it's November down there lol


----------



## neosapien (May 21, 2017)

Went and picked my mom up from the airport last night. Plane was delayed an hour, finally touched down just before midnight. After driving home and getting her settled I got 6 hours of sleep on my only day off. On the plus side we have our babysitter back for a couple weeks.


----------



## Bareback (May 21, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> No shit! I was helping someone move.


Ohh man I hate moving. My wife keeps talking about selling our house and I I'm like well I have to sell all my stuff bc there's no way to move it all to town.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 21, 2017)

I'm going out to try tilling a new garden plot. About 30x60? , maybe a little bigger. It's all old lawn and thickly matted. It's going to suck, I only have a front tine tiller. I'm going to see if I can make a ground ripper for my ride on mower to tear it up. Breaking sod blows. Wish my roommate was here, I'd just go rip it up in his truck.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 21, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Oh, I didn't mean he was dumb, I mean if you took him outside and ran with him, he liked to playfully growl and bodyslam the side of his body into you.


I know what you meant.

Yea they can be jokers for sure. He is a great dog. Big. A lot bigger than I thought boxers got. He weighs about 70 pounds.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 21, 2017)

This weekend I've been moving my kid from one apartment to another. Today we've just got a few heavy things left: Dresser, bed, kitchen table, etc.
I've been trying to get a buddy to help, but he is ignoring me. 
He'll definitely wish he had called me back since he doesn't grow & routinely spends $10/gram.
I was going to give him a zip of my "special reserve" for an hour of work, and can't wait to tell him...


----------



## Roscko (May 21, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i bet it's the fucking fuel filter. easiest thing to check and i never checked it.
> 
> fuck you, unclebuck.


George Lopez? Is that you?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 21, 2017)

Roscko said:


> George Lopez? Is that you?


More like Charlie Manson. Careful, he bites.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 21, 2017)

Driveway at the other place turned out nice.
 
There is a natural efflorescense thing that happens to these pavers. It's mentioned in the fine print. It will naturally go away or can be removed with special washing procedure.
 
You can see the difference between new on left and last year's on right. The factory rep came out to peek (he always comes out to look at my work) and said he would pay to have it washed. He also gave me a card and said to email him before I buy more and he'll give me a discount. 

After I'm 90% done and spent $45K over 3 years on pavers and blue stone, I get a discount and free cleaning. Lol. Thanks.

 
The grass is coming in where we built up this low lying area with excavated dirt. No more swamp pool when it rains, but I should have used a layer of better grade top soil. Grass a little sparse. Threw some more seed there for now, may need more work later. Calling it done for now.

 
The only thing that fucked up was the Quickcrete black top patch that blends the pavers to the road.

It never set up, was soft and mooshy. It is finally hardening a bit on top, but you can kick a divot out of it without much effort. Keeping it down with sand for now. I hope it hardens, may have to dig out and redo.

Same thing at my place last November, but I think the cold winter made it get solid.

No more Quickcrete, a buddy said get Henry's in the black bucket. It sets fast but more expensive.

Live and learn.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 21, 2017)

I had an epic blacked out text conversation with @Gary Goodson last night that culminated in laughing so hard I woke the baby and got chastised.


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i was so unsure of it that i bought the ethanol free pre-mixed shit just in case my gas can had remnants of old gas in it seemed to help a little but still cuts out and bogs down at full throttle or under load.


Pre-mixed? Is there a chance you are using a two-stroke mix, with engine oil in it? That could explain. They'll be marked 40 to one or 50 to one or something.

~edit~ nvm Malt called it


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I had an epic blacked out text conversation with @Gary Goodson last night that culminated in laughing so hard I woke the baby and got chastised.


Ikr!?

It gets better (yuh right). I sometimes wake the 17-year-old Baby Huey and get chastised for laughing at/with my internet compadres


----------



## srh88 (May 21, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Driveway at the other place turned out nice.
> View attachment 3946577
> There is a natural efflorescense thing that happens to these pavers. It's mentioned in the fine print. It will naturally go away or can be removed with special washing procedure.
> View attachment 3946578
> ...


scrub the pavers down with muriatic acid and hose it down. itll come right off.


----------



## farmerfischer (May 21, 2017)

I haven't done shit it three days( Fucking rain) oh yeah forgot to mention that I became a juvenile ass hole follower this morning. 
I feel honored to be classified as such. Yay for me!!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 21, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> I haven't done shit it three days( Fucking rain) oh yeah forgot to mention that I became a juvenile ass hole follower this morning.
> I feel honored to be classified as such. Yay for me!!


You became Anthony Weiner?


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 21, 2017)

Who remembers this? 
 
Lmao


----------



## Singlemalt (May 21, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Who remembers this?
> View attachment 3946662
> Lmao


Wasn't that Jesse and the Mystery Woodsman?


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 21, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Wasn't that Jesse and the Mystery Woodsman?


Yup


----------



## Singlemalt (May 21, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yup


I forgot how that was supposed to work: Was it he'd pay Jesse the 10 and blow him, or wanted Jesse to pay him?


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 21, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I forgot how that was supposed to work: Was it he'd pay Jesse the 10 and blow him, or wanted Jesse to pay him?


lol I think he wanted to blow Jesse and make 10 bucks for it.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 21, 2017)

starts and runs a lot better with the new plug.

still bogging down and cutting out at full throttle.

i need jesus to come inside of me.


----------



## curious2garden (May 21, 2017)

Damn it RIU I had to vacuum!


----------



## farmerfischer (May 21, 2017)

Lawn mowed.


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2017)

I smell bad.
It is hot outside.
I will now go on a walk around the neighborhood.
So when i shower in a half hour or so, I can pretend I earned the stank.


----------



## MrRoboto (May 21, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> fuck. it takes a 40:1 mix.
> 
> unclebuck is a dumbshit.


It may be that the spark arrestor is clogged. Look at the exhaust and see if there is a little screen over the exhaust. If so remove the screen and give it hell.


----------



## Bareback (May 21, 2017)

Good night everyone that is anyone. You know who you are.


----------



## SouthCross (May 21, 2017)

I'm gonna sleep tonight looking motorcycles on Craig's list.


----------



## Indacouch (May 21, 2017)

....got my tomato garden tended to and came to see if I've been crowned uncle yet .....but no reply so those two must enjoy my attention .....I find it funny how the mods mysteriously happen to show up when "HEADCASE"is around....it's also puzzling that Sunni said profanity is no big deal a while back, yet I got warned for my language lol .....hope ((you know who)) has plenty of numbing cream for that sore bottom of his...

He was totally that kid in school that ran to the teacher to taddle ...that's why he cares about grammar so much ....he didn't have any friends so he just did his homework at recess.

I have a joke:

A rapist,women abuser, murderer meets a mentally unstable psychopath on the internet .......


Damn I forgot the rest .....sorry guys


----------



## Indacouch (May 22, 2017)

Flexible steal braded line on my water heater decided to pop a hole just now .....literally got woken out of a dead sleep by sis saying my name very calmly repeating .....hey there's a problem with the water .....she was remarkably calm for what I walked into ......a fuckin water heater room filled with scalding water and steam spraying everywhere ......pretty crazy to go from peaceful sleep to save the house from a flood ....what a cluster fuck .....so I turned off the pilot light and water that supplies my water heater and il fix it in the morning ........back to bed just to get up for work in a few hours .


Good night guys and gals


----------



## Nugachino (May 22, 2017)

Lstd and worked my heady little gal a bit too hard tonight. Had to bandage one of her branches. 7 1/2in tall from soil to canopy. And a few cm shy of 1ft wide both ways.

Yes it's hairy. But I was trying to get as much as I could to a decent height.




And I did work stuff too... Took down about 40 10m x 20m tents with a group of ten.


----------



## farmerfischer (May 22, 2017)

Fucking rain...!! 
Dropped my boy off at the school bus stop. And back home being lazy..


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 22, 2017)

Did a five minute tune up on our robot vacuum cleaner then locked him in the bedroom. 
Watching him work is exhausting...


----------



## mr sunshine (May 22, 2017)




----------



## mr sunshine (May 22, 2017)




----------



## mr sunshine (May 22, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 22, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


>



"Dis dat Grey Poupon, that Evian, that Ted Talk. I let my soul speak, you let the meds talk." Lol...

Unbelievable album, and that tune is so hot. Just bought tickets to see King Kendrick in July...


----------



## Grandpapy (May 22, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> "Dis dat Grey Poupon, that Evian, that Ted Talk. I let my soul speak, you let the meds talk." Lol...
> 
> Unbelievable album, and that tune is so hot. Just bought tickets to see King Kendrick in July...


Tired of all the Photoshop.
I have hard time understanding rap songs thanks for posting one with lyrics!


----------



## Indacouch (May 22, 2017)

Back home working on my sisters bathroom .....putting new window in and pulling old sheet rock down .....I broke the fuck out of the old window taking it out ........just gotta add a few more 2by4s and il be able to pop in the new window and call it a day ......

@reddan1981 
Rape,murder,women beater .....sounds like a bad joke....but it's your life......no uncle from you let's me know you enjoy our interactions


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 22, 2017)

I had to rip out some 1962 original ceiling tile. Electrician buddy ran 2 new lines from garage to here, then left into adjacent room.



You know what that means.

You rip the rest of it out, along with the 1988 dry rotted wall paneling that came off in chunks and go wall and ceiling shopping.


I thought I was almost finished, but I've been wrong before. 

I never liked that ceiling anyway.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 22, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I had to rip out some 1962 original ceiling tile. Electrician buddy ran 2 new lines from garage to here, then left into adjacent room.
> 
> View attachment 3947258
> 
> ...


Man retirement looks like a lot of work..lol


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 22, 2017)

We accomplished a much deserved day off yesterday by making it to the last day of the festival where we finally after all these years got to catch mother fucking metallica live. It was rainy and cold all day and still one of the best shows I've ever seen. Thought we were gonna miss the whole festival this year because of funds but big props to my girl for helping me finish up a couple big jobs so we could make that last day at least. Somehow managed to work all day today.


----------



## Indacouch (May 22, 2017)

Got done framing the new wall and installing the new window In my sisters bathroom ...she's excited because I went all out on her studio and I took her to pick out some goodies for her bathroom ...new sink,faucet,shelves and paint....of course she picked a purple color ....just got out of the shower ....time to relax FINALLY!!! up at dawn and sun is starting to set now ......loooooonnnng day  Looks like someone beat me to my R&R spot ........she literally will stay asleep even when she's picked up .....that's the life


----------



## Singlemalt (May 22, 2017)

Jesus Christ a fucking possum!!!!







I know, it's a ferret


----------



## Indacouch (May 22, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Jesus Christ a fucking possum!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I had more energy I could have took a pic that would have made her seem like a possum .....she has wiry hair with a blackish grey line down her back ....very possum looking ....never realized it until my current possum family started hanging around the house ......funny you said that SM.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 22, 2017)

Fresh plug gapped properly, dump all the old fuel (bowl especially) & fill with the properly mixed type & check the choke spring that runs to the blower/flapper.
If that's out of adjustment/disconnected it will run like shit at WOT.

Oh, and as simple as it sounds many people neglect to change out the air filter which could very well be causing your problem.


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 22, 2017)

I've never stopped a doctor from performing a procedure until today. "Sorry, you're not sticking me with that unless I'm well medicated."


----------



## blu3bird (May 23, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> still bogging down and cutting out at full throttle.


Your air/fuel mixture is too lean, adjust your carb. You're looking for the "L" screw, try backing it out 1/8 turn


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Jesus Christ a fucking possum!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH IKR!!! Son of a bitch no wonder he didn't wanna put up shots of his snaggle tooth bitch 



Indacouch said:


> If I had more energy I could have took a pic that would have made her seem like a possum .....she has wiry hair with a blackish grey line down her back ....very possum looking ....never realized it until my current possum family started hanging around the house ......funny you said that SM.


Me thinks though protesteth to much


----------



## 420God (May 23, 2017)

Haven't gotten much accomplished lately. We've been making reservations and getting things together for a couple weddings we've been invited to, one in another state. I'll be sure to post pics, the out of state wedding reception has a 20s theme, I'm going gangsta as fuck.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 23, 2017)

I quit my job but the owner of the company called me and wants me to stay. I'm supposed to call and tell him what it will take for me to stay later this afternoon.

I'm not sure if even a substantial raise would make me want to go back there. He was also trying to down play how fucking terrible my complex was, even though I've been to a few of the other ones the company owns and it was night and day.


----------



## Bareback (May 23, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> I quit my job but the owner of the company called me and wants me to stay. I'm supposed to call and tell him what it will take for me to stay later this afternoon.
> 
> I'm not sure if even a substantial raise would make me want to go back there. He was also trying to down play how fucking terrible my complex was, even though I've been to a few of the other ones the company owns and it was night and day.


Give'em hell


----------



## Indacouch (May 23, 2017)

Made this for my best friend reddan


----------



## Bareback (May 23, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Made this for my best friend reddan View attachment 3947733


Very artistic , would've mistake it for a piscaso or Rembrandt if there was more blue in it


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 23, 2017)

I have just returned from a 3 hr walk by my lonesome, saw a buddy then Made a couple hundred bucks now having a beer debating a dab now or closer yo qhen I cook dinner. 

Making sausages wif salad and a side of beeeeeeer then some sex at some point and thaaaannn I will sleeep and wake up and do this all over again. 

I should become a hooker


----------



## Grandpapy (May 23, 2017)

I got a fresh bag #3 periite after 2 days of procrastinating. Hate to leave the house for just one thing.


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Very artistic , would've mistake it for a piscaso or Rembrandt if there was more blue in it


 That is an Andy Warhog


----------



## Singlemalt (May 23, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> That is an Andy Warhog


----------



## mr sunshine (May 23, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> I quit my job but the owner of the company called me and wants me to stay. I'm supposed to call and tell him what it will take for me to stay later this afternoon.
> 
> I'm not sure if even a substantial raise would make me want to go back there. He was also trying to down play how fucking terrible my complex was, even though I've been to a few of the other ones the company owns and it was night and day.


Ask for a personal parking space, new pens and masterbation breaks. If he's serious about keeping you he won't hesitate to install a glory hole in the restroom. You got the juice now homie, Use it wisely.


----------



## 420God (May 23, 2017)

So, um, Rocky laid an egg.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 23, 2017)

I did one wall. My electrician buddy changed 2 outlets to doubles and insisted on putting a box in for cable instead of it coming down from ceiling.

 

And I figured out how to line up the bricks on the paneling pieces.

Then we got too stoned to do anything else but plan for tomorrow.

I also paid a couple bills, and had to call my health insurance auditor company to answer stupid questions about why my wife hurt her back. They were hoping it was an accident that somebody else was responsible for. No. Tough luck, pay the hospital and doctors and tell your CEO to suck a bag.

I'll do another wall tomorrow. My electrician buddy gave me a list to get for additional outlets and upgrades.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 23, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Ask for a personal parking space, new pens and masterbation breaks. If he's serious about keeping you he won't hesitate to install a glory hole in the restroom. You got the juice now homie, Use it wisely.


I haven't even called him back. That place is a shitty, fucked up, depressing place to work and my manager is running it into the ground. The vandalism has started to ramp up again too and the cops are there all the time now. We had someone who was basically squatting in one of the apartments get picked up last week for murder.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 23, 2017)

420God said:


> So, um, Rocky laid an egg.
> 
> View attachment 3947915


Fucken whore.


----------



## srh88 (May 23, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Fucken whore.


Don't talk about the mother of my child like that!


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 23, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Don't talk about the mother of my child like that!


She gives good beak.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2017)

jesus actually is a white man, i found out. so i'm a republican now.


----------



## srh88 (May 23, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> jesus actually is a white man, i found out. so i'm a republican now.


Hallelujah!


----------



## Singlemalt (May 23, 2017)

Wait, wasn't Rocky a male?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 23, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> jesus actually is a white man, i found out.* so i'm a republican now*.


Not unless you got a piece of the hedge fund; otherwise you got bilked like so many others


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Wait, wasn't Rocky a male?


 He hermed. @420God , check for light leaks.


----------



## Bareback (May 23, 2017)

So I work at a university and they have been telling us that there's a bunch of summer critical work that we have to complete before fall semester starts and my supervisor is telling us that we've got to work overtime blah blah blah bullshit bullshit. So he started that crap again this morning and I called him out in front of his superiors and said something about if he'd do his part that we'd be on time for once and of course that went over like a lead balloon. So he's pissed off and gets in there and actually started pulling carpet with us and by the end of the day we've pulled and installed 1800sf and I think I seen him crying back at the office . So naturally I tell everyone what a great job he did and now he's warmed up now tomorrow we're really going to kick it into high gear. I bet that sob doesn't come back to work this week or at least until the next 3600sf is laid.

PS I hate doing lecture size halls.


----------



## Bareback (May 23, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I did one wall. My electrician buddy changed 2 outlets to doubles and insisted on putting a box in for cable instead of it coming down from ceiling.
> 
> View attachment 3947914
> 
> ...


So what's the secret with the brick panels.


----------



## Bareback (May 23, 2017)

Good evening everyone that is anyone. You know who you are. 

This buds for you


----------



## 420God (May 23, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Wait, wasn't Rocky a male?


Thats what I thought. She should've laid a long time ago. I think I've had her for a year now and this is the first time, usually they start laying at a few months old.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 23, 2017)

Bareback said:


> So what's the secret with the brick panels.


Factory edge to factory edge and don't trust the orientation arrows on the back. 

Hold it up from the front and look at it 1st, all cuts on the top. After the 1st one, take the piece you cut off the top and match it to the top of the 2nd piece. After 2, it gets obvious, you know what the top looks like.


----------



## Bareback (May 23, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Factory edge to factory edge and don't trust the orientation arrows on the back.
> 
> Hold it up from the front and look at it 1st, all cuts on the top. After the 1st one, take the piece you cut off the top and match it to the top of the 2nd piece. After 2, it gets obvious, you know what the top looks like.


Yeah that makes sense . 

So do you hand the doodies to the election and say lite it up


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 23, 2017)

I'm drinking beer and listening to Miharu Koshi's discography. I think I'm in love.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 23, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> jesus actually is a white man, i found out. so i'm a republican now.


According to my bible, Jesus speaks English too...


----------



## Singlemalt (May 23, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> He hermed. @420God , check for light leaks.





420God said:


> Thats what I thought. She should've laid a long time ago. I think I've had her for a year now and this is the first time, usually they start laying at a few months old.


Genderless restrooms?


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 23, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> He hermed. @420God , check for light leaks.


Rocky/Caitlyn?


----------



## srh88 (May 23, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Rocky/Caitlyn?


Rocklyn


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 23, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Rocklyn


Caitlyn Henner.


----------



## srh88 (May 23, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> Caitlyn Henner.


Lol +rep


----------



## dux (May 23, 2017)

Bareback said:


> So I work at a university and they have been telling us that there's a bunch of summer critical work that we have to complete before fall semester starts and my supervisor is telling us that we've got to work overtime blah blah blah bullshit bullshit. So he started that crap again this morning and I called him out in front of his superiors and said something about if he'd do his part that we'd be on time for once and of course that went over like a lead balloon. So he's pissed off and gets in there and actually started pulling carpet with us and by the end of the day we've pulled and installed 1800sf and I think I seen him crying back at the office . So naturally I tell everyone what a great job he did and now he's warmed up now tomorrow we're really going to kick it into high gear. I bet that sob doesn't come back to work this week or at least until the next 3600sf is laid.
> 
> PS I hate doing lecture size halls.


 Another flooring dude?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2017)

i lay a mean floor too.


----------



## Los Reefersaurus (May 23, 2017)

I am trying to research amino acids, I am good for 10 second bursts of learning now before the brain turns into mush. So now the cycle is 10 sec of learning and mush, watch you tube video, then 10 more seconds of learning, then watch a period of hockey, rinse and repeat.


----------



## Bareback (May 23, 2017)

dux said:


> Another flooring dude?


Yeah I'm in construction in general . Often referred to as a wood whore, bc I don't care what it is if the phone rings, that what I'm doing. But at the University I'm the only flooring expect , which only means no one else is willing to work on their knees lol. Mostly doing carpet squares, vct, lvt, plank , ceramic , loose lay .... ect. ect. But I also do a lot of drywall, painting, metal studs, doors , concrete, hardware and the list goes on and on. I can't get a promotion bc I work to hard ,hell they already have plenty of pencil pushing lazy fuckers.


----------



## Bareback (May 23, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i lay a mean floor too.


Is that one of those wink and a nod things or just like really angry flooring. 

The last time I laid mean flooring I got a huge splinter , ya talking about a fucking woody


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 23, 2017)

My front porch, under cover of a huge rhododendron and Japanese maple.

 
No flowers on the other side where you sit, colorful shade though. The gutter leaked onto the 1st two rhododendrons for 7 or 8 years every time it rained, they're twice as big as the others.
I've directed every french drain I've put in the last 5 years to dump by a plant, inspired by that gutter leak.

rhododendron wall, the 2nd one on the left, all planted in 1990.


----------



## dux (May 23, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Yeah I'm in construction in general . Often referred to as a wood whore, bc I don't care what it is if the phone rings, that what I'm doing. But at the University I'm the only flooring expect , which only means no one else is willing to work on their knees lol. Mostly doing carpet squares, vct, lvt, plank , ceramic , loose lay .... ect. ect. But I also do a lot of drywall, painting, metal studs, doors , concrete, hardware and the list goes on and on. I can't get a promotion bc I work to hard ,hell they already have plenty of pencil pushing lazy fuckers.


Me too. 25 years as a floor rat. these days I've only been doing lvt and lvp, couldn't be happier. nice to work with and comes in cartons( not giant rolls..)


----------



## farmerfischer (May 23, 2017)

11:11


----------



## Bareback (May 23, 2017)

dux said:


> Me too. 25 years as a floor rat. these days I've only been doing lvt and lvp, couldn't be happier. nice to work with and comes in cartons( not giant rolls..)



It's not bad ,think I have about 14000sqf to lay in the next two mouths plus some other stuff . I like the centiva. I'll probably hit you back with a question or two sometimes if that's cool.

Peace


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 23, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> I quit my job but the owner of the company called me and wants me to stay. I'm supposed to call and tell him what it will take for me to stay later this afternoon.
> 
> I'm not sure if even a substantial raise would make me want to go back there. He was also trying to down play how fucking terrible my complex was, even though I've been to a few of the other ones the company owns and it was night and day.


Dude you sound like you know your shit and obviously a hard worker. Don't settle. There's work out there. Find yourself something better. You're worth it and you know it. Best of luck.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> My front porch, under cover of a huge rhododendron and Japanese maple.
> 
> View attachment 3948007
> No flowers on the other side where you sit, colorful shade though. The gutter leaked onto the 1st two rhododendrons for 7 or 8 years every time it rained, they're twice as big as the others.
> ...


beautiful retaining wall. would probably make a lot of people jealous.







@sixstring2112


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 24, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> My front porch, under cover of a huge rhododendron and Japanese maple.
> 
> View attachment 3948007
> No flowers on the other side where you sit, colorful shade though. The gutter leaked onto the 1st two rhododendrons for 7 or 8 years every time it rained, they're twice as big as the others.
> ...


Someone just bought the house across the street from me. An older couple lived there for the last 30+ years, they had a half dozen beautiful 10+ft tall rhododendrons out front of the house the woman tended to all the time, not to mention a bunch of well manicured evergreen bushes. I got home the other day and the new owners ripped them all out with a backhoe and destroyed them....all to put in more fucking grass. I already don't like them and I haven't even met them.


----------



## Indacouch (May 24, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Someone just bought the house across the street from me. An older couple lived there for the last 30+ years, they had a half dozen beautiful 10+ft tall rhododendrons out front of the house the woman tended to all the time, not to mention a bunch of well manicured evergreen bushes. I got home the other day and the new owners ripped them all out with a backhoe and destroyed them....all to put in more fucking grass. I already don't like them and I haven't even met them.


There's a picture to help you calm down.......now you need to seed while the soils wet ....go get em WF


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 24, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Someone just bought the house across the street from me. An older couple lived there for the last 30+ years, they had a half dozen beautiful 10+ft tall rhododendrons out front of the house the woman tended to all the time, not to mention a bunch of well manicured evergreen bushes. I got home the other day and the new owners ripped them all out with a backhoe and destroyed them....all to put in more fucking grass. I already don't like them and I haven't even met them.


Sounds like your neighbors are young and stupid. 
I did something similar when I was 25 and bought my first house. Previous owner had beautiful maintenance-free succulents growing in the front, and for some unknown reason, I killed them all with roundup then planted some primrose. They eventually died and I ended up with weeds. 
Derp!


----------



## ANC (May 24, 2017)

Had a nap then took daughter to ballet.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 24, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3948014
> 
> 
> There's a picture to help you calm down.......now you need to seed while the soils wet ....go get em WF


Lol..i think its kinda funny they tore out all that to put grass and the day before I just rototilled half my lawn to start a giant veggie garden. Hopefully before the end of the season I'll get the rest rototilled for a patch of berries and fruit trees.

I hate grass, I haven't mowed my yard in 3 years. The towns bitched to me about it, my neighbor tried mowing it once because HE doesn't like it. I tossed a bunch of rocks around the lawn right in front of him and told him to go for it. Fucker keeps pushing his property line over every year. He drives over part of my property to get around his parking area/ garage to get into his back yard after he surrounded the other side of his house with a fence and then stacked wood all along the fence. His roommate drove over my fig tree a couple years ago. I've had people stuck in the mud in my yard, leaving huge ruts, never once had he offered to fix it. He's going to be surprised when he comes home and there's a fence up on MY property. I want to see how he gets his RV, trailer, boat and other crap out once I do it. Guess he'll have to move wood and take out some fence...


----------



## 420God (May 24, 2017)

Sandhill crane landed near me when I was dropping deer off at a sanctuary. 

 
Stands about 4ft tall.


----------



## Bareback (May 24, 2017)

420God said:


> Sandhill crane landed near me when I was dropping deer off at a sanctuary.
> 
> View attachment 3948290
> Stands about 4ft tall.


 SF wants one of those, well he wants an ostrich but that thing is close enough.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 24, 2017)

420God said:


> Sandhill crane landed near me when I was dropping deer off at a sanctuary.
> 
> View attachment 3948290
> Stands about 4ft tall.


Sanctuary = butcher shop?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 24, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Someone just bought the house across the street from me. An older couple lived there for the last 30+ years, they had a half dozen beautiful 10+ft tall rhododendrons out front of the house the woman tended to all the time, not to mention a bunch of well manicured evergreen bushes. I got home the other day and the new owners ripped them all out with a backhoe and destroyed them....all to put in more fucking grass. I already don't like them and I haven't even met them.


Rhododendron are so pretty. My shit head dog tore mine up when she was a pup. I do have a really nice magnolia tho.


----------



## ovo (May 24, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I do have a really nice magnolia tho.


 
Magnolia x soulangeana 'Rustica Rubra' 
Saucer Magnolia


----------



## 420God (May 24, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sanctuary = butcher shop?


Pretty much. They get skinned/gutted and thrown into a freezer. They use them to feed wolves, mountain lions, bobcats, etc...


----------



## dux (May 24, 2017)

420God said:


> Sandhill crane landed near me when I was dropping deer off at a sanctuary.
> 
> View attachment 3948290
> Stands about 4ft tall.


I get Covered up with sand storks each spring and fall. loud as hell when there are literally 10's of thousands!!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 24, 2017)

Did another wall, electrician buddy wired in 2 new outlets, one high one low.
 

Electrician buddy also built some conduit for 2 more outlets and exterior spot light switch on block wall that I'm painting before he finishes them, up temporarily right now. I will no longer have to use extension cords and power strips for amp and pedal boards, phone, tablet and laptop chargers, etc. At last count, I have 4 lines running into this room from breaker box, 2 into closet, one closet dedicated.

Juice for everything including the sun.
 
The block part was once a caning cellar, I knocked the wall out 29 yrs. ago, blocked in a ground level window that once flooded during a hurricane, and my dad framed in the wall on the left (former entrance to caning cellar) 29 yrs. ago. He put studs every 8", he liked sturdy walls and said it was now the tornado shelter. Lol.

Have to do around steps tomorrow, all angle cuts.

Drop ceiling (with access to wiring) and floating floor to follow, then trim.

After that, interior work is done. Just a couple weeks of exterior work between me and the summer off. Well, a lot of odd jobs and touch up work. And some painting and general maintenance.

Mostly short days, done by noon.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 24, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Did another wall, electrician buddy wired in 2 new outlets, one high one low.
> View attachment 3948422
> 
> Electrician buddy also built some conduit for 2 more outlets and exterior spot light switch on block wall that I'm painting before he finishes them, up temporarily right now. I will no longer have to use extension cords and power strips for amp and pedal boards, phone, tablet and laptop chargers, etc. At last count, I have 4 lines running into this room from breaker box, 2 into closet, one closet dedicated.
> ...


Summer off..lol


----------



## Indacouch (May 24, 2017)

I was reminded what a great medicine our tomatoes actually are today .....not that I ever get complacent about the miracles MMJ have done for my sister and others I help over the years .......today an older lady I've just began helping took time to thank me for helping her and explain what an ounce of kindness does for people in her situation .....I know there's people who make money of cannabis.....but as most you guys know I don't gain anything monetary for growing it's just my hobby and I enjoy helping certain people who are in a bad way medically and financially .......I know theres others of you who do the same thing I do ......it's good to get that feed back every once in a while I guess ....even though I don't need any verification that the stuff we grow can change people's quality of life .......the few people I help are always super thankful and appreciate me .....but I guess I don't realize the simple things I take for granite until I hear things like what this lady told me today .....literally in tears as she told me the benefits and thanked me .....cool stuff and motivates me to help as much as I can..


An ounce of kindness .....







Now I just gotta figure out why she rolls her wheel chair out to the corner and multiple people stop bye every time I show an ounce of kindness........lol jk

Couldn't resist


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 24, 2017)

I took Mrs G out for dinner at Razoos. Look at her posting on Facebook lol while I was posting here
 
Had to get the gator punch
 
And rat toes!
 
Hope y'all mafakas are enjoying your hump day as much as we are.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 24, 2017)

Food just got here. I got the stuffed fish

Idk what mrs G got but it was bomb af
 
And another round of gator punch. Except this time I showed the waiter my tatas so we got beads!


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Food just got here. I got the stuffed fish
> View attachment 3948495
> Idk what mrs G got but it was bomb af
> View attachment 3948499
> ...


----------



## neosapien (May 24, 2017)

I accomplished catching up on the last 5 pages of this thread. So many thoughts. @420God wedding pics of you and the wife all gangsta as fuck. Hmm. Yeah I got too high, that's all I got.


----------



## Indacouch (May 24, 2017)

Just got some naked chicken chips from Taco Bell ......pretty delicious actually .....now I gotta hurry and eat em before I get home so I don't have to share


----------



## jerryb73 (May 24, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I accomplished catching up on the last 5 pages of this thread. So many thoughts. @420God wedding pics of you and the wife all gangsta as fuck. Hmm. Yeah I got too high, that's all I got.


You also shit in a bucket..


----------



## jerryb73 (May 24, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Just got some naked chicken chips from Taco Bell ......pretty delicious actually .....now I gotta hurry and eat em before I get home so I don't have to share


I almost pulled into Taco Bell but went Arby's instead..lol


----------



## Indacouch (May 24, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I almost pulled into Taco Bell but went Arby's instead..lol


For a quick snack they beat any other chicken nugget I've had in a while .....spicy but bomb as fuck ....I ordered a wrap thing with the same chicken inside .....very good as well ....little Inda and momma stold lots of my naked chicken chips....I will be going back tomorrow for lunch time


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 24, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I was reminded what a great medicine our tomatoes actually are today .....not that I ever get complacent about the miracles MMJ have done for my sister and others I help over the years .......today an older lady I've just began helping took time to thank me for helping her and explain what an ounce of kindness does for people in her situation .....I know there's people who make money of cannabis.....but as most you guys know I don't gain anything monetary for growing it's just my hobby and I enjoy helping certain people who are in a bad way medically and financially .......I know theres others of you who do the same thing I do ......it's good to get that feed back every once in a while I guess ....even though I don't need any verification that the stuff we grow can change people's quality of life .......the few people I help are always super thankful and appreciate me .....but I guess I don't realize the simple things I take for granite until I hear things like what this lady told me today .....literally in tears as she told me the benefits and thanked me .....cool stuff and motivates me to help as much as I can..
> 
> View attachment 3948451
> An ounce of kindness .....
> ...



I do the same - grow wayyyy more than I need & don't sell a thing.
I've got friends that have Cancer & multiple ailments that cannabis helps & I give it to them no strings attached.
I like helping friends, that's all & that's reward enough.


----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i lay a mean floor too.


Remind me, how long HAS it been since you ate? 

LOL


----------



## jerryb73 (May 25, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I took Mrs G out for dinner at Razoos. Look at her posting on Facebook lol while I was posting here
> View attachment 3948481
> Had to get the gator punch
> View attachment 3948482
> ...


What is a rat toe?


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 25, 2017)

Mrs. Stool & I have a smoothie every morning. 
Today it is blueberry mango banana spinach.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 25, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> What is a rat toe?


It's their version of a stuffed and fried jalapeño.


----------



## Bareback (May 25, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Mrs. Stool & I have a smoothie every morning.
> Today it is blueberry mango banana spinach. View attachment 3948827


What kinda blender you got brother, my burns 1-3 ever year making smoothies


----------



## Bareback (May 25, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> It's their version of a stuffed and fried jalapeño.


Sounds like spicy toe jam. Yummy


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 25, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Sounds like spicy toe jam. Yummy


They use shrimp and crab and its off the chain!


----------



## Bareback (May 25, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> They use shrimp and crab and its off the chain!


Ohh my , that sounds crazy good.
Was your wife's plate bacon wrapped shrimp?


----------



## mr sunshine (May 25, 2017)

@Gary Goodson


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 25, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Ohh my , that sounds crazy good.
> Was your wife's plate bacon wrapped shrimp?


Yea on top of dirty rice. I could eat a bowl of the rice alone, it was that good. But the shrimp really kicked it up a notch. 

If I had a complaint, it was that corn mixture. It was bland and boring. but other than that everything was really good.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 25, 2017)

Bareback said:


> What kinda blender you got brother, my burns 1-3 ever year making smoothies


It's an older model Ninja. Blades are dull but it still works great.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 25, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's an older model Ninja. Blades are dull but it still works great.


You can get a replacement for the blades.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A7IPLH6/ref=psdc_13397451_t2_B00A14DLI8
Im sure they have one for your model.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 25, 2017)

Gucci the G.O.A.T




Intros better then your favorite rappers songs.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 25, 2017)

@Singlemalt


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 25, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Gucci the G.O.A.T
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deadass b

Edit: LoL this made me laugh


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 25, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 25, 2017)

I did usual morning things, wemt to get vape juice, walked chinatown in the rain, ended up in the mall lp followed me around like I was gunna steal.

Got a bottle, few limited release beers, cooking a egg on a bagel and debating what to do later.

Fuxking new bagel shop is on point, probably one of thw better ones I been in lately. Gotta try the cream cheese next time

Edit: for clarification


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 25, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yea on top of dirty rice. I could eat a bowl of the rice alone, it was that good. But the shrimp really kicked it up a notch.
> 
> If I had a complaint, it was that corn mixture. It was bland and boring. but other than that everything was really good.


It's hard not to get hungry reading a Goodson post.

I guess if you're on a diet you put him on temporary ignore. 

I have to go get something to eat, kitchen full of boxes and out of commision. Getting tired of pizza twice a week too.

Remodeling has it's down side. I haven't had a good salad in 3 weeks.


----------



## Indacouch (May 25, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I do the same - grow wayyyy more than I need & don't sell a thing.
> I've got friends that have Cancer & multiple ailments that cannabis helps & I give it to them no strings attached.
> I like helping friends, that's all & that's reward enough.


Same here .....I've met lots of cool people and life long friends helping people out.....only down side is losing friends I help to cancer .....it's amazing how people will rip off legitimately sick people already struggling in life......I still give mad props to people who sell good quality smoke to sick people((at a realistic price)) some people can't do the free thing like us and that's understandable ......I've got friends who sell to people using it for recreation/fun and make a killing doing it ......but even they will hit me up to help out by trading strains with me to keep a good variety for the people I help ...which is cool......good for you for helping people.


#FuckCancer


----------



## Indacouch (May 25, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> It's hard not to get hungry reading a Goodson post.
> 
> I guess if you're on a diet you put him on temporary ignore.
> 
> ...


Gary will make a guy hungry that just ate with his food porn.....I was just thinking to myself ,the pics he shared yesterday didn't hold a candle to his own cooking at home .....but it's nice to take the misses out and have a meal ...I understand that part .....otherwise Gary should never pay for food ...lol


----------



## mr sunshine (May 25, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


>


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 25, 2017)

I saw a vape juice called "thug juice" and it is a grape/watermelon/menthol mix
3
Kinda racist imho

We know who buys that juice huehuehue


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Gary will make a guy hungry that just ate with his food porn.....I was just thinking to myself ,the pics he shared yesterday didn't hold a candle to his own cooking at home .....but it's nice to take the misses out and have a meal ...I understand that part .....otherwise Gary should never pay for food ...lol


You beat me to it! I was going to post that food doesn't hold a candle to what Gar posts.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 25, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


>


----------



## mr sunshine (May 25, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I saw a vape juice called "thug juice" and it is a grape/watermelon/menthol mix
> 3
> Kinda racist imho
> 
> We know who buys that juice huehuehue


----------



## reddan1981 (May 25, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 25, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3948916


Lololol 

What did you search to find that?


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 25, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Gary will make a guy hungry that just ate with his food porn.....I was just thinking to myself ,the pics he shared yesterday didn't hold a candle to his own cooking at home .....but it's nice to take the misses out and have a meal ...I understand that part .....otherwise Gary should never pay for food ...lol





curious2garden said:


> You beat me to it! I was going to post that food doesn't hold a candle to what Gar posts.


Tanks guys! It's funny because I thought to myself "this is good, but I could make it better" lol
Y'all know I enjoy being in the kitchen or out on the grill, but it's good to get out of the house sometimes. And Mrs G really had a good time.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 25, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


>


The u.k has some insane riddim artists and hands down one of the best dnb/jungle scenes

One day I will make it that ways for a few festivals


----------



## reddan1981 (May 25, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 25, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Tanks guys! It's funny because I thought to myself "this is good, but I could make it better" lol
> Y'all know I enjoy being in the kitchen or out on the grill, but it's good to get out of the house sometimes. And Mrs G really had a good time.


That food looked prime,

Mrs Goodsonz dinner looked much betyet than yous tho

Just a fyi

Edit: going to that burgwr joint again before they close. Going to get a "artery clogger" because it comea with a shake and poutine and like I am supwr fat  

Extra jalapenos on it of course

Ugh so hungry again

Damn devilish pot


----------



## mr sunshine (May 25, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Lololol
> 
> What did you search to find that?


I don't remember what I typed in. That's what happens when you stay higher than giraffe pussy.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 25, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I don't remember what I typed in. That's what happens when you stay higher then giraffe pussy.


I don't do drugs so possibly that can happen.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 25, 2017)

Ill be movin 
Movin
Something on tge side

If you want me
Ill be pushin
Pushin something on thw side
Pushin till i die


----------



## reddan1981 (May 25, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> The u.k has some insane riddim artists and hands down one of the best dnb/jungle scenes
> 
> One day I will make it that ways for a few festivals


Last time I went to a festival I nearly died, lol. I dropped a couple pills and went mooching the tents. Anyways i got a couple bags and a cooler box that I thought was full of beer, the area is pitch black and next to the river Thames. I must have walked into bog water and started to sink, the bags were weighing me down. I got the bags off and threw them to the sides, then used the grass to pull myself out. I started coming up hard and I blacked out, woke back up sat in an area reserved for the disabled watching African beats flicking paint from their drums. I tried getting in to watch Micky fin, the security were ushering in the line of us through turnstiles, we had to raise our hands In the air to show our wrist bands mine had come off. I was booted out and ended up going for another mooch, in the local area. I woke up in a burned out car with no trainers, smelling of shit. True story.


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2017)

I assume 'mooch' is the new PC term for steal, sigh........


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 25, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> Last time I went to a festival I nearly died, lol. I dropped a couple pills and went mooching the tents. Anyways i got a couple bags and a cooler box that I thought was full of beer, the area is pitch black and next to the river Thames. I must have walked into bog water and started to sink, the bags were weighing me down. I got the bags off and threw them to the sides, then used the grass to pull myself out. I started coming up hard and I blacked out, woke back up sat in an area reserved for the disabled watching African beats flicking paint from their drums. I tried getting in to watch Micky fin, the security were ushering in the line of us through turnstiles, we had to raise our hands In the air to show our wrist bands mine had come off. I was booted out and ended up going for another mooch, in the local area. I woke up in a burned out car with no trainers, smelling of shit. True story.


What fest was it? 

My friends have gone to a bunch of fests and one is in the u.k/scotland/Ireland for a while doing music. 

Unsure qhere ahe currently resides, pretty aure shes in london last I heard. So many intense fests in Europe. 

Me love music


----------



## mr sunshine (May 25, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I assume 'mooch' is the new PC term for rape, sigh........


Fify


----------



## mr sunshine (May 25, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 25, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Fify


Yo birdman 

Don't back out of thia music war, you stealing my shtick of spamming dope aonga

It stops now


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 25, 2017)

@mr sunshine 

My momma know im trappin 
And she don't ask no questions
Ahe just hope I keep my balance
And don't have to bust no weapons

Weed and xanax is all I had for breakfast

Kekekekeke


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 25, 2017)

I really want to do some heroin right now


Hold my urgea because I been sober af for a long time. 

Would you kiss me if I overdosed and died. 1 kiss to make sure the demons knew my soul was innocent. 

1 hug 1 kiss

A drink as you think about me, 

the facts are I did more harm than ever any good. Never been good 

Loyal, honest, outspoken, depressed, artistic/autistic, drug addled, kind, weak,self-concious, self centered

Do drugs like a man, until you Fucking die because people don't live forever. Qhy should anyone wait to change, be dead before it happens wh

Ehehehe


----------



## reddan1981 (May 25, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> What fest was it?
> 
> My friends have gone to a bunch of fests and one is in the u.k/scotland/Ireland for a while doing music.
> 
> ...


Reading in Berkshire


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 25, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Tanks guys! It's funny because I thought to myself "*this is good, but I could make it better*" lol
> Y'all know I enjoy being in the kitchen or out on the grill, but it's good to get out of the house sometimes. And Mrs G really had a good time.


Amen brother! 
I do stir fry better than most Chinese restaurants. 
They cut corners by using canola oil instead of peanut & sesame, and never use enough fresh ginger and lemon. 
They usually get the garlic & onions right, but that's just the beginning...


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 25, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> Reading in Berkshire


Will look up later, what typw of music? 

Cant be dnb?


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 25, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Amen brother!
> I do stir fry better than most Chinese restaurants.
> They cut corners by using canola oil instead of peanut & sesame, and never use enough fresh ginger and lemon.
> They usually get the garlic & onions right, but that's just the beginning...


You going to thw wrong joints then!

I only eat out if thwy are better than my own cooking. 

I can smoke food better than a lot of bbq joints in this city but you go to the ones qho impress even you. 

Chinese are hit and miss here. But you go for thw food that is bettwr then you cooking yo.

If you can do better thab thw reato you qent to tyw wrong place, I only eat at placea with better food and or recipea I got


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 25, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> You going to thw wrong joints then!
> 
> I only eat out if thwy are better than my own cooking.
> 
> ...


Shut up, you only go to places that serve dix!


----------



## ANC (May 25, 2017)

Sweet fanny all, scored some weed though.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 25, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Shut up, you only go to places that serve dix!


Still better than the ones you grow 

#shopsatwalmart
#faaahtygarahty
#youlikemymusscells


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 25, 2017)

ANC said:


> Sweet fanny all, scored some weed though.


Hush you

Gary and me have syyabyl war a brewon

Doe rah me


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 25, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 25, 2017)

Black hat black shoes.
Qhite caddilac


----------



## ANC (May 25, 2017)

I'm starting to think all those contrails in the skies is aerial meth distribution.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 25, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Hush you
> 
> Gary and me have syyabyl war a brewon
> 
> Doe rah me


You should really turn on autocorrect when you are blitzed...


----------



## Grandpapy (May 25, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 25, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> You should really turn on autocorrect when you are blitzed...


Why because you haters wNt me tooo.?..

I dontcare how I come across. 

I text a lot of theae members swwrvy

I do t care

I srink

I am heroin and *soueta* cra k feee


Toucb me nro


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 25, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> You should really turn on autocorrect when you are blitzed...


Bro i smoke rosin and mKe it daily

I dont wven grow weeds..

Hold up ill ahow fhw seefs i postex baby looks


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 25, 2017)

I amoke gas

Sell dat fyre


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 25, 2017)

Out do ready

Dem dat cherry pie slider croasea


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 25, 2017)

Idont eben vrow drufs yo 

Illwgal ahir


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 25, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Idont eben vrow drufs yo
> 
> Illwgal ahir


Uh der poop en brayn ceels


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 25, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> View attachment 3948981 Out do ready
> 
> Dem dat cherry pie slider croasea


Dad dere ovrwateered


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 25, 2017)

I now speak SF! 
This is funz!


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 25, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I now speak SF!
> This is funz!


Daas nun maketh nun senze


Speak engliH


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 25, 2017)

I am about 15 min from making cuts deepaer then I ahould

Poaaibly more cocaineqill stop it

Lol no

I wamt Rosie


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 25, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 25, 2017)

Watch my arma 

U need a subacription ro my die threads


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 25, 2017)

D8e sfdie


Im dead fhM


Chunky Stool said:


> I now speak SF!
> This is funz!


Tru harzer


----------



## mr sunshine (May 25, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Why because you haters wNt me tooo.?..
> 
> I dontcare how I come across.
> 
> ...





StonedFarmer said:


> I am about 15 min from making cuts deepaer then I ahould
> 
> Poaaibly more cocaineqill stop it
> 
> ...





StonedFarmer said:


> D8e sfdie
> 
> 
> Im dead fhM
> ...


Come at me bro, with your fake ass trap music. Gucci is the trap king, act like you know.


----------



## Indacouch (May 25, 2017)

Working in the yard this evening for a few hours ..HOT!! Today 

@srh88 here's some of the brick work around my house ....I have lots and lots more but the sun is fucking with my cam .......

The bottom pic is the lowest brick planter the rest are around three and a half feet tall and they go all the way around .....the brick work in the corners is nice ......I gotta cut lots of hedges and flowers back to reveal it all every few years .....this is the year 

All my walkways are brick as well ....like I said il post more pics once I've trimmed and power washed everything real nice


----------



## mr sunshine (May 25, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Working in the yard this evening for a few hours ..HOT!! Today
> 
> @srh88 here's some of the brick work around my house ....I have lots and lots more but the sun is fucking with my cam .......View attachment 3949016
> View attachment 3949017
> ...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 25, 2017)

I did a little bit of work, got bored because my electrician buddy wasn't here today.

Did the angle cuts (that I measured out and marked yesterday) and put up paneling by steps and closet doors.
 
Then I went shopping.
 
Then I went to my buddy's auto body place and picked up the metal door he painted for me with auto paint. Nice and glossy. Auto paint isn't cheap, so I found out. But the white primer look sucked.
 
I have help coming over to put it up next Tuesday. I can't get prehung doors in very fast, the guy who's doing it says tear the old one out, text him and give him 30 - 45 minutes to get it leveled in, and I'll be ready to trim. He did one at the other place in 20 minutes last year after I fucked around for over 2 hours trying to shim it level to the front of the opening. He leveled from the back and it worked. We'll just skip the fucking around part this time. It looks simple until you can't close it and stand around trying to figure out why.


----------



## srh88 (May 25, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Working in the yard this evening for a few hours ..HOT!! Today
> 
> @srh88 here's some of the brick work around my house ....I have lots and lots more but the sun is fucking with my cam .......View attachment 3949016
> View attachment 3949017
> ...


Looks pretty good dude


----------



## mr sunshine (May 25, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Looks pretty good dude


This post is going to dissapoint him. It's like when a girl looks at your cock for the first time and says, " it's pretty big".


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 25, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3949018
> View attachment 3949018
> 
> Come at me bro, with your fake ass trap music. Gucci is the trap king, act like you know.View attachment 3949018





Chunky Stool said:


> You should really turn on autocorrect when you are blitzed...


Autoxorrect doea what?

Jigga please

I am easily translated via mr @tangerinegreen555 or @mr sunshine 

Both can translate my language, no neex to hate faygo


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 25, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (May 25, 2017)

Im almost downtownz

Goinf to foip a quickpick real quick

Step to me I jeep the nickel on rhw lwft hand

Extra clip

Dont eveer catchbme slip


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 25, 2017)

I ainr talking a qp of green 

Yall soft

Qp of that hard 

Huehuehue

Whatchu pay call sf o got it cheaper


----------



## Indacouch (May 25, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Looks pretty good dude


I'm guna have a fire place/pit built near that big wall in that pic ....it seperates the front of the yard from the court yard .......it actually looks terrible atm because i had some trees removed and gravel brought in((Dusty AF))....I know you do brick work and shit and I figured I'd show you my penis ....I mean wall ((fuckin sunshine))......The pattern on the ground in the back is pretty sick ...it's covered in piles of clippings I gotta take to the ranch and burn ....can't wait until my boys are old enough to pull weeds and push the mower ....lil shit heads


----------



## mr sunshine (May 25, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I'm guna have a fire place/pit built near that big wall in that pic ....it seperates the front of the yard from the court yard .......it actually looks terrible atm because i had some trees removed and gravel brought in((Dusty AF))....I know you do brick work and shit and I figured I'd show you my penis ....I mean wall ((fuckin sunshine))......The pattern on the ground in the back is pretty sick ...it's covered in piles of clippings I gotta take to the ranch and burn ....can't wait until my boys are old enough to pull weeds and push the mower ....lil shit heads


That was a pretty good post.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 25, 2017)

I'm about to get drunk at work.does anyone know how many of these I have to drink to get fucked up?


----------



## mr sunshine (May 25, 2017)

@StonedFarmer your a bad influence, kicking it with you is ruining my life.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 25, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm about to get drunk at work.View attachment 3949081does anyone know how many of these I have to drink to get fucked up?


Roughly the same # as it takes the # of beers. That's twice the alcohol but half the volume (roughly) of a standard 12 oz beer


----------



## mr sunshine (May 25, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Roughly the same # as it takes the # of beers. That's twice the alcohol but half the volume (roughly) of a standard 12 oz beer


Fuck, I only have 6. I'm going to start bringing a bottle of tequila to work with me.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 25, 2017)

My wife and I had a little picnic in the country and shot our longbows today, it's our 32nd anniversary


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 25, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> My wife and I had a little picnic in the country and shot our longbows today, it's our 32nd anniversary


Congrats - many don't couples don't work at it & make it that long.
+ Rep


----------



## Singlemalt (May 25, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Fuck, I only have 6. I'm going to start bringing a bottle of tequila to work with me.


You really are my son


----------



## Singlemalt (May 25, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> My wife and I had a little picnic in the country and shot our longbows today, it's our 32nd anniversary


How many Normans did yew get?


----------



## mr sunshine (May 25, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> My wife and I had a little picnic in the country and shot our longbows today, it's our 32nd anniversary


Happy anniversary.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 25, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Congrats - many don't couples don't work at it & make it that long.
> + Rep


I have a disproportionately large penis

I'm a small man so it's merely average-sized, but on me it looks huge

Oh, and communication


----------



## Singlemalt (May 25, 2017)

LOL^^


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 25, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> How many Normans did yew get?


I am a Norman

I'd love to have a yew bow, but they're hard to find at yard sales


----------



## mr sunshine (May 25, 2017)

If I'm ever lucky enough to have a 32nd wedding anniversary I'm getting my wife a black guy.


----------



## Bareback (May 25, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> My wife and I had a little picnic in the country and shot our longbows today, it's our 32nd anniversary


That's cool, long bows are tuff to to draw. I havean old bear...... and we'll be celebrating our 29th in July , ohh and I have an old bear bow too. 

Congrats to you and the Mrs.


----------



## Nugachino (May 25, 2017)

Moved yet more of my mum's crap. Bloody angels and wind chimes galore I tells ya!

Keep finding shite still in its box. Looking completely unused. I'm talking: small white goods, cheap jewelery, trinkets and other bits. Just piles of crud. And she wonders why I don't want to buy her anything.

Trying to have a tolerance break too. Haven't felt super high in a while now. Probably about time to take a break. Either that or what's going around right now is just weak.

Been playing Angry Turds again too. Don't get why everything has to have an "online" competitive mode now. And fekkin ads! What the actual fekk is with the ads? I can't play a game without seeing crud I don't care about.

Heh heh. English mode done. Rant over. Sorry peeps.


----------



## ANC (May 25, 2017)

At 32 years either my wife or I will be wearing the target


----------



## BarnBuster (May 26, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I am a Norman
> 
> I'd love to have a yew bow


congrats again,court your wife like it's your first date


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm about to get drunk at work.View attachment 3949081does anyone know how many of these I have to drink to get fucked up?


Whats the bottle in the background with the z on it? Appears to be cherry flavoured something


Singlemalt said:


> Roughly the same # as it takes the # of beers. That's twice the alcohol but half the volume (roughly) of a standard 12 oz beer


I believe they are 250ml? Possibly 175ml? 

Been a while since I got one of them during brunch. 


mr sunshine said:


> @StonedFarmer your a bad influence, kicking it with you is ruining my life.


Tell me about it, 


mr sunshine said:


> Fuck, I only have 6. I'm going to start bringing a bottle of tequila to work with me.


I kept several high % beera in my locker and would cook myself tacos and amoke joints while drinking beer out back on slow nights. 

Other job I hired my friend and taught him we could drink if we kept it good. Dude took drunk to a new level and got fired right quick. I kept drinking and got a few dollars raise by the end of that year. 

Ahhh to be a carnie again


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2017)

Oh so I got so drunk last night I ended up on the qrong train and by the time I noticed I was no longer in thw city. I looked around the still moving train unable to comprehend how this could have happened( possibly that big dab I took got me frazzled)

So I get off train go into coffee shop order me one large coffee and ya Ill just read the paper and wait. I go home all puckered out and tired still drinking wine but now I got me a paper cup(movin on up in thw world)

Hop on wrong bus, well got damn downtown I am headed. Get off boss "have a wonderful night sir" the man says.

I drank in thw park to get my bearings straight

I totally wrote that all fucked up. No hangover. 

I wamt a yoghurt and berries, then a dab and to finish this coffeee and then I guess gym, back home and nap

Kthxbai


----------



## ANC (May 26, 2017)

hacked at some overgrown paving with the weedeater, ate a guava, now having a joint, and waiting for the evening madness to ensue.


----------



## Indacouch (May 26, 2017)

Transplanting ((tomatoes)) since early this morning....woke up extra early to beat the heat .....it's very cool and overcast today ...so getting up early wasn't even necessary ....beautiful up here on days like this......can't wait to sell the other house and move here full time..

Back to playing in the dirt 







Bacon Penis


----------



## reddan1981 (May 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Transplanting ((tomatoes)) since early this morning....woke up extra early to beat the heat .....it's very cool and overcast today ...so getting up early wasn't even necessary ....beautiful up here on days like this......can't wait to sell the other house and move here full time..
> 
> Back to playing in the dirt
> 
> ...


You be flossing!


----------



## Indacouch (May 26, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> You be flossing!


You be raping and murdering!


----------



## Indacouch (May 26, 2017)

@curious2garden


----------



## Singlemalt (May 26, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I am a Norman
> 
> I'd love to have a yew bow, but they're hard to find at yard sales


You may be old enough to remember this, happy Anniversary:


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 26, 2017)

I had one of the best and most amazing naps anyone could ever have and then my phone rang and woke me up and now I am slightly upset and very let down by the people who inhabit this earth like who are you to wake me up and why didnt my phone be put on silent before said nap? 

Anyways 

That was annoying


----------



## UncleBuck (May 26, 2017)

mowed the lawn, sprayed for weeds. just waiting for jesus to fix my tiller now.


----------



## Nugachino (May 26, 2017)

Still moving shite around. Tending my gardens. Trying to get another area ready for some pumpkins or whatever I feel like planting.


----------



## Indacouch (May 26, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Still moving shite around. Tending my gardens. Trying to get another area ready for some pumpkins or whatever I feel like planting.


I did a pumpkin garden this year with my boy .......a few are nice and big with the orange blossoms already .....planted some tomatoes as well and some herbs ....not our favorite herb .....Rosemary etc etc


----------



## Nugachino (May 26, 2017)

I'll likely be putting in some "Kombucha? As I found quite a few seeds inside this one pumpkin trying grow out of it. Some had small roots off the main. And others were barely cracked open.

I've got a few other types to choose from too. But, being non organic. I'm not sure if they'll germinate. Or they've been treated with some kind of germination inhibitor or whatever.

Our tomatoes are dying from the cold right now. Only the Roma seems to be still trying to grow.


----------



## ANC (May 26, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> mowed the lawn, sprayed for weeds. just waiting for jesus to fix my tiller now.


He is a carpenter, not a mechanic.


----------



## Indacouch (May 27, 2017)

ANC said:


> He is a carpenter, not a mechanic.


According to the guy seen below ...little baby Jesus was cruising a UFO ....you have to be a bad ass motherfucker/mechanic to build a UFO ....and this guy looks totally normal,trustworthy, and he knows his shit.


----------



## Bareback (May 27, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> According to the guy seen below ...little baby Jesus was cruising a UFO ....you have to be a bad ass motherfucker/mechanic to build a UFO ....and this guy looks totally normal,trustworthy, and he knows his shit.View attachment 3949883


With a haircut like that you know these guy is legit


----------



## ANC (May 27, 2017)

Pilots can control planes and keep their vomit in, not fix the jet.


----------



## Indacouch (May 27, 2017)

ANC said:


> Pilots can control planes and keep their vomit in, not fix the jet.


Good point....(However) Were talking Baby Jesus here ....


----------



## ANC (May 27, 2017)

Those tiny fingers are useful, just ask the Chinese.


----------



## 420God (May 27, 2017)

I had to do a special run this morning to pick up a black bear that was stinking up a home owner's holiday. Found an extra deer on the way home.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 27, 2017)

420God said:


> I had to do a special run this morning to pick up a black bear that was stinking up a home owner's holiday. Found an extra deer on the way home.
> View attachment 3949944


I totally "get" the expanded metal flooring.
I'll bet you sprinkle all kinds of bits & bugs along the way.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 27, 2017)

420God said:


> I had to do a special run this morning to pick up a black bear that was stinking up a home owner's holiday. Found an extra deer on the way home.
> View attachment 3949944


Cool pic. I like the way you posed them, they seem like good friends. That's gonna be some good holiday eatin'...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 27, 2017)

Dooooooodles.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 27, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3950015 View attachment 3950017 View attachment 3950018 View attachment 3950019
> Dooooooodles.


lol on ^^ very cool pics man..


----------



## jerryb73 (May 27, 2017)

I'm going to accomplish hundos..


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 27, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> lol on ^^ very cool pics man..


Thanks man! I really appreciate it.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 27, 2017)

Dinner at the poker table..lol


----------



## 420God (May 27, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I totally "get" the expanded metal flooring.
> I'll bet you sprinkle all kinds of bits & bugs along the way.


Yeah, I use to have a piece of treated plywood on the floor but it grossed me out when the maggots popped like bubble wrap under my feet. 



Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3950015 View attachment 3950017 View attachment 3950018 View attachment 3950019
> Dooooooodles.


Beautiful work dude!


----------



## Bareback (May 27, 2017)

420God said:


> Yeah, I use to have a piece of treated plywood on the floor but it grossed me out when the maggots popped like bubble wrap under my feet.
> 
> 
> Beautiful work dude!


Bubble wrap ... will never be the same now thanks lol


----------



## Bareback (May 27, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3950015 View attachment 3950017 View attachment 3950018 View attachment 3950019
> Dooooooodles.


Bob I would wear that scull as a tattoo, it's that cool. I wouldn't do it with out your permission of course.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 27, 2017)

Planting trays and trays of seeds. Technically late in the season, but I've learned the hard way that it is better to wait until night temps stay in the 50s and higher. Now is the time! 
I always plant extra flowers, usually in six-packs. Much easier to give away than squash & okra. Gives me a chance to keep in touch with the neighbors. 
My giant block of promix HP is almost gone. What will I do...?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 27, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Bob I would wear that scull as a tattoo, it's that cool. I wouldn't do it with out your permission of course.


go for it!


----------



## Bareback (May 27, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> go for it!


Thanks and if I get it I'll post a pic of course.


----------



## curious2garden (May 27, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> @curious2garden


I just moved some of your 'tomatoes' into the flower room. I am hoping to flip them Monday.


----------



## curious2garden (May 27, 2017)

ANC said:


> Pilots can control planes and keep their vomit in, not fix the jet.


My UPT instructor could do both and whack you in the back of the head with his Jepps if he felt you deserved it. They don't make them like they used to.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 27, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3950015 View attachment 3950017 View attachment 3950018 View attachment 3950019
> Dooooooodles.


I really like the last one. Reminds me of a cartoon I seen on mushrooms.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 27, 2017)

I've been cleaning up every possible thing I have to move with my truck. I moved 15 of these fuckers and a bunch of other concrete landscaping stuff. My shoulders hurt.
 

I am in negotiations to buy this new one.

 
Aluminum, can't rust. $100 over invoice because of where I worked (we sold them steel, even though they now use aluminum. Lol.)
But I'm holding out for more for my truck.
I think I'll get it. Have to wait for manager to come around, was off today.

Do you know how hard it is to find a single cab 8' bed truck these days? 1 out of like 50 or maybe more. Most dealers have zero.


----------



## srh88 (May 27, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I've been cleaning up every possible thing I have to move with my truck. I moved 15 of these fuckers and a bunch of other concrete landscaping stuff. My shoulders hurt.
> View attachment 3950164
> 
> I am in negotiations to buy this new one.
> ...


Same with finding a half ton truck in a manual anymore.. pretty much impossible


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 27, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Same with finding a half ton truck in a manual anymore.. pretty much impossible


I loves me some manual transmission.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 27, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Same with finding a half ton truck in a manual anymore.. pretty much impossible


I guess I shop for dinosaurs. I just don't need a stupid back seat in a truck.

For $3000 more.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2017)

my orchard slopes downhill and the border i had was one of those flimsy metal things. over the years, pretty much all of the mulch gradually flowed out of my orchard and into my walkways, onto the fence, etc. so i took some old lumber i had and built a better retaining border, staked it down with rebar, and then tediously raked and shoveled up the 10 wheelbarrow loads of mulch that had invaded my grass walkways.

now i can run the mower through without assaulting myself with a million bits of mulch. just a stupid little job that has needed doing for a year or so now.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I guess I shop for dinosaurs. I just don't need a stupid back seat in a truck.
> 
> For $3000 more.


i do need that stupid back seat now. stupid fucking baby car seat laws. gotta get rid of 'shitty', my dependable old truck.

it's a half ton pickup, manual transmission, extended bed. any takers?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 27, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i do need that stupid back seat now. stupid fucking baby car seat laws. gotta get rid of 'shitty', my dependable old truck.
> 
> it's a half ton pickup, manual transmission, extended bed. any takers?


In 20 years, when you need a single cab 8' bed again, contact my estate lawyer.

If I get the aluminum one, I guarantee it won't be rusty. But my auto body buddy predicts they will oxidize into white powder.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 27, 2017)

Got drunk had a party thought apon my days in iraq. Do i regret joining? Sometimes. But im glad i served.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 27, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Got drunk had a party thought apon my days in iraq. Do i regret joining? Sometimes. But im glad i served.


Do you regret smoking meth?


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 27, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Do you regret smoking meth?


Yes


----------



## mr sunshine (May 27, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yes


Good.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 27, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Do you regret smoking meth?


I remember getting tiny bits of that in school and we'd put it in black coffee to stay up all night and cram for finals.

Before everybody wanted to snort and smoke everything.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 27, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I remember getting tiny bits of that in school and we'd put it in black coffee to stay up all night and cram for finals.
> 
> Before everybody wanted to snort and smoke everything.


Never took it orally just smoked it and snorted it mostly shot it 3 times didnt care for that much


----------



## Indacouch (May 27, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I just moved some of your 'tomatoes' into the flower room. I am hoping to flip them Monday.


Cool.....Just put your tomatoes in there new diggs yesterday .....can't wait to slice em up and have a taste 
....

We've got a whole Ghouse of Annie plants....

I like tomatoes


----------



## mr sunshine (May 27, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Never took it orally just smoked it and snorted it mostly shot it 3 times didnt care for that much


We all know you take it orally, that's your forte.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 27, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> We all know you take it orally, that's your forte.


Lol yer funny bird man


----------



## neosapien (May 27, 2017)

I accomplished surviving the opening season. 2 days off in a row now. Not sure what to do with myself. Probably gonna go out tomorrow and get some soil and shit and transplant these clones that have been neglected for way too long.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 27, 2017)

I got the homies up today.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 27, 2017)

lol, fuckin Sunshine


----------



## srh88 (May 27, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I got the homies up today.View attachment 3950256


I'm going to email Vicky.. how does she look?


----------



## mr sunshine (May 27, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I'm going to email Vicky.. how does she look?


Ive never seen her, the book was in the restroom of some Mediterranean restaurant.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 27, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I'm going to email Vicky.. how does she look?


Cleft lip, braces and inverted nipples.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Ive never seen her, the book was in the restroom of some Mediterranean restaurant.


found her. she's an HR manager at pregis, and imminently bangable.








here's her myspace page: https://myspace.com/297730815/photos


----------



## mr sunshine (May 27, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> found her. she's an HR manager at pregis, and imminently bangable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She looks horny.


----------



## srh88 (May 27, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> found her. she's an HR manager at pregis, and imminently bangable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha


----------



## Singlemalt (May 27, 2017)

I like the cross necklace, you can make those chicks get satanic; those bitches will get crazy


----------



## Singlemalt (May 27, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> found her. she's an HR manager at pregis, and imminently bangable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She got promoted! https://www.cacitrusmutual.com/vicky-lomeli-cala-executive-director/. Imagine rutting her in a harvest bin of tangerines


----------



## Nugachino (May 27, 2017)

Bangable except she's wearing a crucifix.
I'd have to put it in her ass just for that. Lel jk.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 27, 2017)

Women with cross necklaces are giving you a signal. It's subtle, but it's there....


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 27, 2017)

Also, I found this old drawing I did titled, "born a bad sperm". Lol


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> She got promoted! https://www.cacitrusmutual.com/vicky-lomeli-cala-executive-director/. Imagine rutting her in a harvest bin of tangerines


WAY TO GO VICKY!

kenny's work ethic would never get him that far. fuck kenny.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 27, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Bangable except she's wearing a crucifix.
> I'd have to put it in her ass jus


Defeatist. Ya just gotta let your inner satan out.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 27, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Women with cross necklaces are giving you a signal. It's subtle, but it's there....
> View attachment 3950315


Bob knows, oh yeah.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 27, 2017)

I'm not gunna lie, I'd eat Vickys asshole out, She deserves it.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 27, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm not gunna lie, I'd eat Vickys asshole out, She deserves it.


con limon!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 27, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> con limon!


ceviche culo de vicki.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 27, 2017)

LOL


----------



## mr sunshine (May 27, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> con limon!


I'd lay her on her back and suck on her clit till her juices run down to her asshole, let it marinate for a while. Then I'd turn her over and go to town. Or whatever, I haven't really thought about it to much.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2017)

so who's gonna be the asshole that emails screenshots of all this to her?


----------



## mr sunshine (May 27, 2017)

We all know I'm not an asshole or computer savvy, so I'm out.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 27, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> so who's gonna be the asshole that emails screenshots of all this to her?


+rep
Fortunately we aren't the same age and didn't meet at age 25; we'd be killed, in prison or hiding in Mexico lol


----------



## ANC (May 27, 2017)

eeeeew


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2017)

i hope i have a sex dream about vicky tonight.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 27, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i hope i have a sex dream about vicky tonight.


Me too; I'm priming my psyche by eating tangerines and grapefruit before bed


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 27, 2017)

I'm gonna let Vicki stand over my face and pee into my mouth while I vibrate her prolapsed butthole with the hitachi 9000. 

The pleasure vickis Anoos will feel is going to make her release some fluid from her anal gland; which will land on my neck/chest area. 

Vicki will then lick me clean. 

Consentually of course.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 27, 2017)

@vicky, I'm sorry


----------



## srh88 (May 27, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> so who's gonna be the asshole that emails screenshots of all this to her?


It's only fair if you do it....


@vicky. Tits or gtfo


----------



## Aeroknow (May 27, 2017)

Hey vicky you're so fine you're so fine you blow my mind hey vicky clap clap hey vicky clap clap clap


----------



## srh88 (May 27, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Hey vicky you're so fine you're so fine you blow my mind hey vicky clap clap hey vicky clap clap clap


 . That's the clap clap parts..


Vicky better not have the


----------



## Aeroknow (May 27, 2017)

I'm pretty sure i'm gonna shag with my daughters friend tomorrow night while camping here  she's 32


----------



## Aeroknow (May 27, 2017)

Mother fucker man!
Can't play shit on the pandora here, but i can surf on RIU. Wtf!


----------



## mr sunshine (May 27, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I'm pretty sure i'm gonna shag with my daughters friend tomorrow night while camping here  she's 32


Is that ok?


----------



## Aeroknow (May 27, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Is that ok?


----------



## mr sunshine (May 27, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


>


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 27, 2017)

@Karah I'm with @Vicki now.

It's because you never peed in my mouth


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 28, 2017)

Damn 

The last few pages were good reading. 

+rep to all of you


----------



## ANC (May 28, 2017)

Made a second attempt at brewing a pot type drink for my wife. Last time all she got was a headache.
Used some vanilla milk mixed with about as much full cream milk and a tiny bit of coffee creamer.
Then strained and wixed with some hot chocolate powder....

Tasted awesome.... she forgot to only try half first. Don't think I've ever seen that Oh fuck now I did it look in her eyes before. And I've seen her shift serious amounts of mushrooms before.


----------



## neosapien (May 28, 2017)

Well I passed the fuck out and slept for almost 11 hours. And missed all the @vicky swooning. She'd definitely get it.


----------



## Karah (May 28, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> @Karah I'm with @Vicki now.
> 
> It's because you never peed in my mouth


Lies. It's because pink nipples.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 28, 2017)

It's sunday

Oh the world is yours they said

Accomplish anything you can dream.

So I grilled some chicken and am debating a nap in the park. Tis the hip thing to do

@mr sunshine 

Even dead he bangs harder then yo boy gucci


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 28, 2017)




----------



## Singlemalt (May 28, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i hope i have a sex dream about vicky tonight.


Granted the experiment was poorly designed, time constraints and all; however the tangerines and grapefruits weren't working. I got up to pee around 2 am, no Vicky dreams, so I made a cross of lime wedges on my chest and sure as shit, Vicky appeared. She is a freak! Wildly enthusiastic lover. Try the lime cross, you will thank me

BTW, they are "Victorian Mauve"


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 28, 2017)

You guuuuyyyysss!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 28, 2017)

Out and about trying to fuck me some trout. 

Found a friend.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 28, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3950631 View attachment 3950632
> Out and about trying to fuck me some trout.
> 
> Found a friend.


Will your friend be joining you in the fucking of trout?


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 28, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Will your friend be joining you in the fucking of trout?


Trout sounds tasty ill join in


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 28, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Will your friend be joining you in the fucking of trout?


Yeah. We fucked them good. 

That frog had a really big penis.


----------



## 420God (May 28, 2017)

Had to tear apart the atv to find what's been making the engine louder. Found the piston and cylinder were scorched pretty good, not surprising considering its 13 years old and driven hard. The rebuild kit should be here in a few days.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 28, 2017)

pruned the orchard, pulled weeds, got rid of the blackberry bush which never produces.

dreamed of vicki.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 28, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> pruned the orchard, pulled weeds, got rid of the blackberry bush which never produces.
> 
> dreamed of vicki.


Emmm, vicky....


----------



## Singlemalt (May 28, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> pruned the orchard, pulled weeds, got rid of the blackberry bush which never produces.
> 
> dreamed of vicki.







+


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 28, 2017)

Cleaned the house, mowed my mothers yard, went grocery shopping, took a nap and now I'm listening to 80's Japanese pop music and drinking beer while I wear out the ignore button.


----------



## Stroker (May 28, 2017)

Put new shocks and flares on my Rubicon.


----------



## B166ER420 (May 28, 2017)

Painted the smoker..
 then trimmed some trees around my parents property...
 
Mmmmm....brisket


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 28, 2017)

Cut grass, ran weed wacker, moved a bunch of shit, now watching a thunderstorm.

Boom fucking boom.

My generator is ready to pounce on the next power outage.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 28, 2017)

Drinking fireball watching law and order not much 5 days woohoo!


----------



## Singlemalt (May 28, 2017)

B166ER420 said:


> Painted the smoker..
> View attachment 3950695 then trimmed some trees around my parents property...
> View attachment 3950694
> Mmmmm....brisket
> View attachment 3950697


What's the vehicle to left of smoker? Looks old (classic) and interesting


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 28, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> What's the vehicle to left of smoker? Looks old (classic) and interesting


I guess '53 Hudson


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 28, 2017)

A customer talked me into building a chicken coop. I'm no carpenter but I'm pretty happy with how it turned out.


----------



## Stroker (May 28, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> A customer talked me into building a chicken coop. I'm no carpenter but I'm pretty happy with how it turned out.


good job!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 28, 2017)

Stroker said:


> good job!


Thanks. I'm more about landscape design and mulching and shit but I'm pretty happy with how it turned out.


----------



## B166ER420 (May 28, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> What's the vehicle to left of smoker? Looks old (classic) and interesting





tangerinegreen555 said:


> I guess '53 Hudson


That is a 1949 Buick Super 8.....i think.
Theres also a rusty 57 ford fairlane 500 convertible back there.They've been back there bout 10 yrs now.
Thats my step dads old crap back there.In the shop we're working on sand blasting a 65 mustang fastback for one of his buddies.I'll get some pics next time i'm there.


----------



## Indacouch (May 28, 2017)

Got my sisses bathroom all insulated and ready for rock and mud on Tuesday .....turned out really nice so far ...new window that opens with tile floors and I even managed to keep the hole in the exterior stucco in perfect shape....once I paint and trim it out on the exterior it will look just like the new addition ......going to my brothers in the city to BBQ and take advantage of his hot tub and pool tomorrow ....loooong hard day but I got a lot done ......time to relax with a little polar bear blend and hit the sack ....not my balls ....my bed 


Hope you all have a good holiday and penises all around


----------



## Singlemalt (May 28, 2017)

B166ER420 said:


> That is a 1949 Buick Super 8.....i think.
> Theres also a rusty 57 ford fairlane 500 convertible back there.They've been back there bout 10 yrs now.
> Thats my step dads old crap back there.In the shop we're working on sand blasting a 65 mustang fastback for one of his buddies.I'll get some pics next time i'm there.


My Dad had a '48 Buick roadmaster convertible, his first brand new car. He adored that beast, straight 8 and weighed a ton, built like a tank. He crushed 2 of my Radio Flyers with it (back when they were built like tanks lol)


----------



## Bareback (May 28, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> A customer talked me into building a chicken coop. I'm no carpenter but I'm pretty happy with how it turned out.


Good job your a natural












Natural light that is  lol.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 29, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Good job your a natural
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey i don't turn down free beer.


----------



## Bareback (May 29, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Hey i don't turn down free beer.


That would just be rude , proper coup etiquette is to drink 12 or more


----------



## ANC (May 29, 2017)

Its mah birfday!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 29, 2017)

ANC said:


> Its mah birfday!!!!!!!!1


Happy b day  how old are you?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 29, 2017)

ANC said:


> Its mah birfday!!!!!!!!1


Happy B-day youngster


----------



## ANC (May 29, 2017)

I stopped counting when my beard went gray.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 29, 2017)

ANC said:


> I stopped counting when my beard went gray.


Lol not a youngster after all


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 29, 2017)

I cut the grass at the other place. I'm not sure why I have a tractor with a grass catcher there. Now I have to haul 200 lbs. of grass to my place and drag it 200' to the woods.
 
Rained a ton last night, heavy grass.

August brownout can start anytime. 

Maybe I'll take the grass catcher off every other week.

I thought my daughter's bf would take over that job since he lives there for free. He did it the last 2 times, slow total transition. I hate high thick grass with bees buzzing all over the wild clovers.

So sue me.


----------



## ANC (May 29, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Lol not a youngster after all


When I fetched my daughter at school the other day, some kids called her saying her grandad is here.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 29, 2017)

ANC said:


> When I fetched my daughter at school the other day, some kids called her saying her grandad is here.


Lol, I'm older then my daughter's classmate parents.. she is 6, they seem to be 20's 30's


----------



## ANC (May 29, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I cut the grass at the other place. I'm not sure why I have a tractor with a grass catcher there. Now I have to haul 200 lbs. of grass to my place and drag it 200' to the woods.
> View attachment 3951116


That stuff is gold. cover all your flower beds and open soil with about a 2" layer. Leaves need to be shredded first.
I've never seen anyone throw away fertiliser, just to go buy more.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 29, 2017)

ANC said:


> That stuff is gold. cover all your flower beds and open soil with about a 2" layer. Leaves need to be shredded first.
> I've never seen anyone throw away fertiliser, just to go buy more.


Actually, I have 3 old oak tree holes where stumps used to be and I fill them with grass cuttings every year. 

Then I tramp them down and start over, if my foot doesn't find a hole and I fall over, which happens. Trees were cut 20 yrs. ago.

The deer help tamp them down, they sleep on them. Lol.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 29, 2017)

ANC said:


> When I fetched my daughter at school the other day, some kids called her saying her grandad is here.


Lol you know the bible says that old age is a blessing also age is a number my mom is 65 but she says her heart and mind feel more like 30. Also wat is the age of a soul? Age is just a number really


----------



## ANC (May 29, 2017)

It's not that I'm _that _old, I just lived hard and it shows.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 29, 2017)

ANC said:


> It's not that I'm _that _old, I just lived hard and it shows.


So yer hardcore ?


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 29, 2017)

I got a ton of shit moved out of my storage unit today. I've got to try and sell the stove that's in there and give away that dining room table. Anyone want a CED player and around 100 or so movies?


----------



## jerryb73 (May 29, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> I got a ton of shit moved out of my storage unit today. I've got to try and sell the stove that's in there and give away that dining room table. Anyone want a CED player and around 100 or so movies?


I remember having one of those as a kid, thought it was the coolest thing. Well I guess for the time it was.
I think we may of had the laserdisc..


----------



## Bareback (May 29, 2017)

We had a block party at my son's house about a hundred people , probably more everyone having a good time, no fights no fusing . You can tell that old days are over just by that alone.


----------



## 420God (May 30, 2017)

Tires and brakes on the car today. Got lucky and finished before the rain.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 30, 2017)

I mixed a pile of dirt!


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 30, 2017)

Getting tired of trolls and bullies so much for our free speech


----------



## mr sunshine (May 30, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Getting tired of trolls and bullies so much for our free speach


*Speech, dumbass.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 30, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> *Speech, dumbass.


Oh look heres one of them now and its dressed as big bird.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 30, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Oh look heres one of them now and its dressed as big bird.


Hey, stop acting so salty.


----------



## Bareback (May 30, 2017)

420God said:


> Tires and brakes on the car today. Got lucky and finished before the rain.
> 
> View attachment 3951811 View attachment 3951812


When I read that you put tires on the car, I didn't think you meant litterly on the car ( like on the trunk ) I was totally thinking on the rims.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 30, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Getting tired of trolls and bullies so much for our free speech


You fixed it, lol.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 30, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Getting tired of trolls and bullies so much for our free speach





mr sunshine said:


> You fixed it, lol.


Trolling isn't free speech? (speach)


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 30, 2017)

Dead body or dirt? 
I like to keep my neighbors guessing...


----------



## Bareback (May 30, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Dead body or dirt?
> I like to keep my neighbors guessing...
> View attachment 3951871


Dead bodies will turn into dirt eventually .


----------



## Singlemalt (May 30, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Dead body or dirt?
> I like to keep my neighbors guessing...
> View attachment 3951871


Pro tip: always brown side in


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 30, 2017)

What happened in the finshaggy thread? Step away for a couple hours and its gone. Damn. Must have missed some funny stuff.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 30, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> What happened in the finshaggy thread? Step away for a couple hours and its gone. Damn. Must have missed some funny stuff.


Which one? Work in Texas is still here and the Seed/Breed company is in Indoor Grow


----------



## Singlemalt (May 30, 2017)

Oops, my mistake: the Breeding company thread was deleted


----------



## srh88 (May 30, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> What happened in the finshaggy thread? Step away for a couple hours and its gone. Damn. Must have missed some funny stuff.





Singlemalt said:


> Which one? Work in Texas is still here and the Seed/Breed company is in Indoor Grow


he started another one.. the exact same thread. same words, pics and everything. 
insanity is the perfect word for this


----------



## Singlemalt (May 30, 2017)

srh88 said:


> he started another one.. the exact same thread. same words, pics and everything.
> insanity is the perfect word for this


Where?


----------



## srh88 (May 30, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Where?


https://www.rollitup.org/t/finshaggy-breeds-strains-with-african-genetics.941766/
have fun!


----------



## Singlemalt (May 30, 2017)

LOL


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 30, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> What happened in the finshaggy thread? Step away for a couple hours and its gone. Damn. Must have missed some funny stuff.


RIU happened


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 30, 2017)

srh88 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/finshaggy-breeds-strains-with-african-genetics.941766/
> have fun!


Reported for instigating 

Text smiles and big asses for redemption


I believe I am on the list for mod.

I am ready


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2017)

finshaggy said the feds are gonna knock on my door and take my computer because i keep posting pictures of his sister.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 30, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> finshaggy said the feds are gonna knock on my door and take my computer because i keep posting pictures of his sister.
> 
> View attachment 3951924


Thank you for your service buck. 

I am totally going to nut tonight


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Thank you for your service buck.
> 
> I am totally going to nut tonight


print out a copy of her pic, nut on it, take a photo of that, and post it here for finshaggy.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 30, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> print out a copy of her pic, nut on it, take a photo of that, and post it here for finshaggy.


Don't have to ask me twice.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 30, 2017)

srh88 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/finshaggy-breeds-strains-with-african-genetics.941766/
> have fun!


Already posted.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 30, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> finshaggy said the feds are gonna knock on my door and take my computer because i keep posting pictures of his sister.
> 
> View attachment 3951924


@Finshaggy 

Lol dude. This shit is hilarious.

Just thought you should know that deleting a thread won't make the butt hurt go away.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 30, 2017)

srh88 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/finshaggy-breeds-strains-with-african-genetics.941766/
> have fun!


Why i even trying theae strains 

Growing on hold until finshaggy couch beans are out


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 30, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> @Finshaggy
> 
> Lol dude. This shit is hilarious.
> 
> Just thought you should know that deleting a thread won't make the butt hurt go away.


Are you $ure?


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 30, 2017)

Is that couch surfer growing again? I have that delusional lice factory on ignore and didn't notice.


@Finshaggy






Those poor, poor, plants.

#cannabisholocaust


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 30, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> Is that couch surfer growing again? I have that delusional lice factory on ignore and didn't notice.
> 
> 
> @Finshaggy
> ...


I do not like people who uae ignore

But I love you bdubbs

Why you do thia to me

Ignore feature is very beta

You aren't beta my raging stallion

We are alpha as the cats in thw alley

Rawr

Be alpha stop thw ignore feature


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 30, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Be alpha stop thw ignore feature


Yeah, no thanks. I'm going to keep ignoring the fuck out of people.

Here is a picture of that kitten I saved though. His name is Pepper.


----------



## Bareback (May 30, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> Yeah, no thanks. I'm going to keep ignoring the fuck out of people.
> 
> Here is a picture of that kitten I saved though. His name is Pepper.
> 
> View attachment 3951934



Cute till he shit under the pillow


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 30, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> Yeah, no thanks. I'm going to keep ignoring the fuck out of people.
> 
> Here is a picture of that kitten I saved though. His name is Pepper.
> 
> View attachment 3951934


I love you anyways! 

How old you think the kitteh is? Appears 8wka or so

I love how it has eyea as big as its little tab tab head

B'awwwwaa stahp stahp making me smile


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 30, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I love you anyways!
> 
> How old you think the kitteh is? Appears 8wka or so


Around a month I think? He was very small when I saved him about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 30, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Cute till he shit under the pillow


Nah, he's box trained already.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 30, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Cute till he shit under the pillow


Do not be mean to mr/ms kitteh

Sf wubs it


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 30, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> Around a month I think? He was very small when I saved him about 3 weeks ago.





Blue Wizard said:


> Nah, he's box trained already.


Based on the second quote I would wager a bit over a month if it knows the litter box.(I believe you have indoor kittehs? Almost 100% because I remember your cutie cats from tc.)


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 30, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Based on the second quote I would wager a bit over a month if it knows the litter box.(I believe you have indoor kittehs? Almost 100% because I remember your cutie cats from tc.)


This pic was taken a day or two after I got him. Look how tiny he was.


----------



## ANC (May 30, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Cute till he shit under the pillow


A cat will shit ON the pillow if it wants.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 30, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> This pic was taken a day or two after I got him. Look how tiny he was.
> 
> View attachment 3951944


Omg my baby "lily" fit in my hand when I got her too. 

You juat brought back ao many memories. 

Usually cats stay with thw mother for 7-8 weeks if memory is working and than you adopt? 

May be different down there and I possibly got thia one at 6 weekz. 

Time to read up. Im sleepless watching totoro getting high


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 30, 2017)

ANC said:


> A cat will shit ON the pillow if it wants.


Hush my fellow jah


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 30, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Usually cats stay with thw mother for 7-8 weeks if memory is working and than you adopt?


The mother abandoned it and it was skin and bones, I saved it. Probably wouldn't have lasted another day but now it's fat and happy and running around the house tearing up everything.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 30, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> The mother abandoned it and it was skin and bones, I saved it. Probably wouldn't have lasted another day but now it's fat and happy and running around the house tearing up everything.


I love you so much more now

Idk if kitteh got luxky or u did

Probably you because cat

I want to create a "goodnight thread v post your bedtime stories" but alas I am too tired to write a story right now

Blah


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 30, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I love you so much more now
> 
> Idk if kitteh got luxky or u did
> 
> Probably you because cat


And my giant black calico, Lucifer, adopted it. She cleans it and plays with it all day.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 30, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> And my giant black calico, Lucifer, adopted it. She cleans it and plays with it all day.


Kittwh picture for you


----------



## Singlemalt (May 30, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> The mother abandoned it and it was skin and bones, I saved it. Probably wouldn't have lasted another day but now it's fat and happy and running around the house tearing up everything.


He will be your best friend and love you forever. I had one just like that and he died at 17 yrs


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 30, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> He will be your best friend and love you forever. I had one just like that and he died at 17 yrs


I'm trying to find him a home because I have too many cats already. I didn't want another cat but there was no way I could just let him starve to death. Mom is thinking about taking him lol. She cuddles him when she comes by for a visit.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 30, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'm trying to find him a home because I have too many cats already. I didn't want another cat but there was no way I could just let him starve to death. Mom is thinking about taking him lol. She cuddles him when she comes by for a visit.


Yeah, but you are young enough that he'll have good cat life of romping and fuckin off.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (May 30, 2017)

Anyone ever seen the fuck cats thread? Lol


----------



## Dabbinblunted (May 30, 2017)

I climbed a tree and cut it down today, tomorrow I'll do the same and on the weekend more tree chopping just no climbing


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 30, 2017)

This is Bug. He's a whiny bitch. He's also a pretty big cat. I love him.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (May 30, 2017)

Django aerating the water


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 30, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> This is Bug. He's a whiny bitch. He's also a pretty big cat. I love him.
> View attachment 3951999
> View attachment 3952000
> View attachment 3952002 View attachment 3952003


He looks like a big baby.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 30, 2017)

Went to work and had to tie rebar which sucks. I did manage to get a sunburn. Well, at least it wasn't too hot only hit about 60 today.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (May 30, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Went to work and had to tie rebar which sucks. I did manage to get a sunburn. Well, at least it wasn't too hot only hit about 60 today.


Love them cool days


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 30, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> He looks like a big baby.


He is. He's extremely talkative, and easily scared or upset. I caught him taking a shit where he wasn't supposed to, and I went "BUUUUUUUUUUUUG!" And he's like "AHWWAAAWAAAWAAOOooo.."

It's cute and heartbreaking at the same time.


----------



## ANC (May 31, 2017)

started moving shit out to make new grow room


----------



## Downtowntillman (May 31, 2017)

Doing some lube work today. I usually add a couple of the other neighbors and Lube them up to. I don't mind and it always pays for itself when my neighbor who lives in front of me invites me and the misses over for his fourth of July barbecue.

The barbecues great don't get me wrong....But i come for the smoke. he loves to show off and I love to let him. He's a big cigar connoisseur so I usually get to taste a couple of his new Imports also.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 31, 2017)

Helped my roommate find his car keys this morning. He banged on my door at 8 am asking to bowro a wire hanger cuz he thought he locked em in his truck so we spent an hour trying to get the door open then he gave up and called AAA. They get the door open and guese wat? No keys so i crawled under the porch looking for them while hes crawling in the yard looking for them. Then i had an idea. My roommates an alcoholic so ill check the empty beer bootles bin which was full of course. And there they were sitting right on top. Wat a morning...


----------



## Indagrow (May 31, 2017)

Saw two scrap metal guys litterally fighting over an old washing machine on the side of the road.... white people


----------



## Indacouch (May 31, 2017)

So far I've taken time out of my day to help others.View attachment 3952195
  





Feels good to help others ....back to work 

Penis!!!


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 31, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> So far I've taken time out of my day to help others.View attachment 3952195
> View attachment 3952197 View attachment 3952198
> 
> 
> ...


Lmfao that just made me laugh so hard i cried.


----------



## Bareback (May 31, 2017)

@Chunky Stool Hey man, how on earth did you manage to stir up those noobs today. Dude those folks are still freaking out . That one chick was using Home Depot as an cuss word. Classic, funniest part to me was , I thought you were trying help the guy out.


----------



## Indacouch (May 31, 2017)

Bareback said:


> @Chunky Stool Hey man, how on earth did you manage to stir up those noobs today. Dude those folks are still freaking out . That one chick was using Home Depot as an cuss word. Classic, funniest part to me was , I thought you were trying help the guy out.


Where is this at


----------



## Bareback (May 31, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Where is this at


 Noob section 
Please help a new grower


----------



## Big_Lou (May 31, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Where is this at





Bareback said:


> Noob section
> Please help a new grower


----------



## Grandpapy (May 31, 2017)

Washed the car, Qued up a nice Choice Tri Tip, made some potato salad, I feel a nap coming on.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 31, 2017)

I made a new pot yesterday I also found a new cart too. Fucken huge, easily a 50 gallon pot. It's one of the biggest shopping carts I've ever seen, it was just sitting on the side of my house.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 31, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I made a new pot yesterday I also found a new cart too. Fucken huge, easily a 50 gallon pot. It's one of the biggest shopping carts I've ever seen, it was just sitting on the side of my house.


Pics after you pimp it out


----------



## mr sunshine (May 31, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Pics after you pimp it out


For sure, once i fix em up I'll get a pic of all three of them side by side.


This is the original.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 31, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> For sure, once i fix em up I'll get a pic of all three of them side by side.
> 
> 
> This is the original.View attachment 3952308View attachment 3952309 View attachment 3952310 View attachment 3952309 View attachment 3952314


Homeless Grow Chic.

"WANNA BLIZM WIFF MUH FLIPFLOP?!"

Kickass, though.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 31, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> For sure, once i fix em up I'll get a pic of all three of them side by side.
> 
> 
> This is the original.View attachment 3952308View attachment 3952309 View attachment 3952310 View attachment 3952314


That is just so god damned cool Sunshine!


----------



## Big_Lou (May 31, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> For sure, once i fix em up I'll get a pic of all three of them side by side.
> 
> 
> This is the original.View attachment 3952308View attachment 3952309 View attachment 3952310 View attachment 3952314


Spectacular. Must be great for drainage, as well.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 31, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> For sure, once i fix em up I'll get a pic of all three of them side by side.
> 
> 
> This is the original.View attachment 3952308View attachment 3952309 View attachment 3952310 View attachment 3952314


Nice. Wat strain is that?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 31, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Nice. Wat strain is that?


MadDawg 20/20.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 31, 2017)

After 48 hrs. of intensive negotiations, I got a new truck.

I don't know what all this stuff does, but I can start it and drive it around so I'm good. 55.8 miles.

My 10 year old one had a rust problem, this one is aluminum. It was the cheapest one they had. No carpet, no floormats. So I went out and bought these floormats with bullets on them. I don't actually hunt, but I like the bullets and fall background pic. And they fit near perfect. Don't break into my truck, there's bullets on the floormats!

I'll be riding around a while. It has a $900 towing package that came with it. You buy off a lot, you get what you get.
So, I can tow something that weighs 6950# I think.

Maybe I'll scope out the neighborhood, see if there's anything that needs towed.

I always wanted a boat. Lol.
  
Switchblade key. Stay in your lane.
 
vroom, vroom


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 31, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> MadDawg 20/20.


I say ALDIs cart OG bet some old ladys quarter is still stuck in the cart from when he stole it lol


----------



## 420God (May 31, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> After 48 hrs. of intensive negotiations, I got a new truck.
> View attachment 3952318
> I don't know what all this stuff does, but I can start it and drive it around so I'm good. 55.8 miles.
> View attachment 3952324View attachment 3952325
> ...


That's a beauty! 



Today I did a deer run then dehorned calves. Picked up another calf and had a brake line blow on the suv so I picked up a new line when I had the tires balanced then came home and put that on. Now I'm about to eat smoked bratwurst.


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> After 48 hrs. of intensive negotiations, I got a new truck.
> View attachment 3952318
> I don't know what all this stuff does, but I can start it and drive it around so I'm good. 55.8 miles.
> View attachment 3952324View attachment 3952325
> ...


very nice man. enjoy your new toy


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 31, 2017)

So all day I been blowing out chunks of snot with hot blood 

I should go to a doc but really?

It has been happening for 3 weeks now, some days are better than others... Funny thing is I don't even do coke anymore

Kill me already life. Thanks 

Bai


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 31, 2017)

Hey I juat mwt you
And thia might seem crazy
But
I juat did bathsalts


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 31, 2017)

If you make a fucking noise
There might be a chase scene


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 31, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> So all day I been blowing out chunks of snot with hot blood
> 
> I should go to a doc but really?
> 
> ...


Yeah that doesnt sound healthy probly best to see a doctor


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 31, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah that doesnt sound healthy probly best to see a doctor


Ya probably will in a few days. Can barely breathe some nights. 

I wish I could say it was drugs that are the cause. Kil me plz


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 31, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Ya probably will in a few days. Can barely breathe some nights.
> 
> I wish I could say it was drugs that are the cause. Kil me plz


Could be TB bro you better get it checked fast.


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 31, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Could be TB bro you better get it checked fast.


I got treated for tb in sept of 2011 
Spent 4 days in the hospital
Symptoms arent nearly the same. I juat feel congested and any time I bloe my nose it is laced with fresh blood, acared me at first but whatevs.

I have beem through worse and death aounds welcoming. I just want to bs gone yo


----------



## Bareback (May 31, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> After 48 hrs. of intensive negotiations, I got a new truck.
> View attachment 3952318
> I don't know what all this stuff does, but I can start it and drive it around so I'm good. 55.8 miles.
> View attachment 3952324View attachment 3952325
> ...


Nice truck I'm a Chevy guy myself but I can't afford a truck right now....... can I borrow yours.




Wait wait don't pull that key on me. 
Congrats bro.


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Nice truck I'm a Chevy guy myself but I can't afford a truck right now....... can I borrow yours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have a 2015 chevy 1500. 4 door z71 its a piece of junk. i was always a chevy fan but this truck is a let down. 
i bought a 2013 dodge 1500 for doing masonry jobs and its a beast. always hated dodge but that thing is super powerful compared to my chevy


----------



## Bareback (May 31, 2017)

srh88 said:


> i have a 2015 chevy 1500. 4 door z71 its a piece of junk. i was always a chevy fan but this truck is a let down.
> i bought a 2013 dodge 1500 for doing masonry jobs and its a beast. always hated dodge but that thing is super powerful compared to my chevy


Honestly if I had the money to buy new I would get a Dodge too. But I do have some cool older Chevy's 
69' Chevelle
79' long bed pu with a 400 bored 30 over heavy half 4speed
85 long bed completely stock
88' step side 4X4 with a 350 crate
97' Z71 with a crate
07' Denali envoy on air ride with 5.3 

But I would love to have a hemi lol.


----------



## srh88 (May 31, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Honestly if I had the money to buy new I would get a Dodge too. But I do have some cool older Chevy's
> 69' Chevelle
> 79' long bed pu with a 400 bored 30 over heavy half 4speed
> 85 long bed completely stock
> ...


thats a serious collection. i want a chevelle so badly lol
i was surprised with the hemi.. not bad on gas, powerful. pretty good work truck, ive had a lot of weight on it. over a ton, never a problem power wise


----------



## Singlemalt (May 31, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> So all day I been blowing out chunks of snot with* hot blood*
> 
> I should go to a doc but really?
> 
> ...


Couldn't resist:


----------



## Bareback (May 31, 2017)

srh88 said:


> thats a serious collection. i want a chevelle so badly lol
> i was surprised with the hemi.. not bad on gas, powerful. pretty good work truck, ive had a lot of weight on it. over a ton, never a problem power wise


I forgot my 3/4 ton 04' utility bed with ladder rack oops.

I have a couple of toy's also but I'm not bragging on them .

I really have a good collection of motorcycles street and dirt. About half of them were my son's and I think he will probably pass those to his son , I'll give some of the trucks to my daughter bc she helped me build some of them.

If my son still has the video of him doing a mega burnout in the Chevelle I'll get it and post it , but he probably doesn't have it anymore .


----------



## StonedFarmer (May 31, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Couldn't resist:


I got afever


Brb puking


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 31, 2017)

They're all nice when they're new, men.

I get Fords because of where I worked. Special deal because we sold them steel. The 2 companies go back to the 1930's, so I can get one for $100. over invoice.
I also like the aluminum idea. In a couple years, they'll all be aluminum to help gas mileage.

I'll keep this one until they have a competitively priced electric one with the power to go 0 to 60 in 10 seconds.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 31, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I got afever
> 
> 
> Brb puking


Dude i think youve been at the party long enough bro time to leave. I went to the party at 13 and was there 17 years. I decided i had enough. Im 29 and have nothing to show for it.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 31, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> So all day I been blowing out chunks of snot with hot blood


Sounds like Stevie Nicks quality long term nasal abuse.

I quit that shit decades ago. Just once in a blue moon now.

All you need is weed. Safe, no blood, no OD.

You should consider that. Soon.

That is all, carry on.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 1, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Sounds like Stevie Nicks quality long term nasal abuse.
> 
> I quit that shit decades ago. Just once in a blue moon now.
> 
> ...


I haven't been doing coke man, I wamted to do crack thw othwr night and passed on it 

For a while I was doing enough coke/crack for the whole forum


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 1, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I haven't been doing coke man, I wamted to do crack thw othwr night and passed on it
> 
> For a while I was doing enough coke/crack for the whole forum


And they be talking shit about my past meth use lol


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 1, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Dude i think youve been at the party long enough bro time to leave. I went to the party at 13 and was there 17 years. I decided i had enough. Im 29 and have nothing to show for it.


Been doing thia since 12.

This is a calmed down version of sf. 

Thw drugs will kill me or someone looking for an easy mark will. 

Life is simple. 

I am an addict for life


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 1, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> And they be talking shit about my past meth use lol


They give me a hard time too

They love me tho 

Hehehe


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 1, 2017)

@StonedFarmer


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 1, 2017)

Well.....I was getting this thing called ((good sleep)) it's a rare thing when having to little boys.........so as I'm enjoying dreams of naked chicks riding unicorns.... chasing mites and slaying them with a flame thrower.....I was suddenly awoken by a tug on my foot and the words Dad Dad Dad ....wake up Dad ......so I woke up and it was little Inda standing at the foot of my bed ......((unusual)) before I could even react to the situation ....BBBLLAAAAAHHHHHHHHH

Throw up all over my legs and comforter .......poor guy is sick as a dog......tomorrow is his last field trip and he graduates in just a few days........obviously he's on full restriction for puking all over me ((lol))


So il be up listening and watching my boy sleep and making sure he's ok for the rest of the night ........so much for my dreams of mite slaying naked bitches riding unicorns.....((oh well))


The school sent a letter home recently saying there's a stomach bug going around ......I believe em now .......the joys of parenthood ......worst part is little baby Inda got a kick out of watching his brother puke his brains out 

He's guna be a handful when he's older ....I can already tell.


So a night full of puking 6 year old and a teething shit machine is ahead of me......((fun))





Still wouldn't trade em for the world though ...........maybe a few of you could grab a few extra hours of sleep for me 


TTU all later on 

Vomit,dirty diaper,bacon penis!!!


----------



## Downtowntillman (Jun 1, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> For sure, once i fix em up I'll get a pic of all three of them side by side.
> 
> 
> This is the original.View attachment 3952308View attachment 3952309 View attachment 3952310 View attachment 3952314



Genius......


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 1, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> ...........maybe a few of you could grab a few extra hours of sleep for me


no such luck here, (5:15am) , 3 hour weed nap yesterday will do that to me. coffee and reading noob schoolin' 101 in "help me please" is all i've got done so far. (and searching garage sales)


----------



## Bareback (Jun 1, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Well.....I was getting this thing called ((good sleep)) it's a rare thing when having to little boys.........so as I'm enjoying dreams of naked chicks riding unicorns.... chasing mites and slaying them with a flame thrower.....I was suddenly awoken by a tug on my foot and the words Dad Dad Dad ....wake up Dad ......so I woke up and it was little Inda standing at the foot of my bed ......((unusual)) before I could even react to the situation ....BBBLLAAAAAHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Throw up all over my legs and comforter .......poor guy is sick as a dog......tomorrow is his last field trip and he graduates in just a few days........obviously he's on full restriction for puking all over me ((lol))
> 
> ...


Hope little Inda feels better soon.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 1, 2017)

@420God I've got a farm question for you . What are the benefits of budding an animals horns bc not getting horned.


----------



## 420God (Jun 1, 2017)

Bareback said:


> @420God I've got a farm question for you . What are the benefits of budding an animals horns bc not getting horned.


If the cows still have horns they use them to push each other away from food and that bruises their meat, not good since I raise beef. The horns can also damage the trailers we ship them in, I have a couple dents in my new steal trailer. I've heard from truckers that they can puncture the larger aluminum trailers.


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 1, 2017)

I bought two new cabinets today. One for clothes. The other to grow in.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 1, 2017)

420God said:


> If the cows still have horns they use them to push each other away from food and that bruises their meat, not good since I raise beef. The horns can also damage the trailers we ship them in, I have a couple dents in my new steal trailer. I've heard from truckers that they can puncture the larger aluminum trailers.



Ok that makes sense. I've never had cattle. But I got a goat once that had been budded and I he was rowdy , I didn't have a herd so I didn't see the food competition . 
Thanks


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 1, 2017)

I made a stellar jalapeno quiche. 

Spilled my girls glass of wine, screamed for a moment about it. Streaming fargo and drinking sweet tea with added vodka. 

Today is quite busy


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 1, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Well.....I was getting this thing called ((good sleep)) it's a rare thing when having to little boys.........so as I'm enjoying dreams of naked chicks riding unicorns.... chasing mites and slaying them with a flame thrower.....I was suddenly awoken by a tug on my foot and the words Dad Dad Dad ....wake up Dad ......so I woke up and it was little Inda standing at the foot of my bed ......((unusual)) before I could even react to the situation ....BBBLLAAAAAHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Throw up all over my legs and comforter .......poor guy is sick as a dog......tomorrow is his last field trip and he graduates in just a few days........obviously he's on full restriction for puking all over me ((lol))
> 
> ...


Just for you I slept an extra hour AND washed my hair. I hope the little Inda feels better soon. Oh yeah chunker is going to be a handful! I can't wait


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 1, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Just for you I slept an extra hour AND washed my hair. I hope the little Inda feels better soon. Oh yeah chunker is going to be a handful! I can't wait


Today was his last little field trip before he graduates K ......he finally fell asleep about 20 minutes ago ....poor guy has a really bad sore throat and threw up about 3 more times since late last night .....poor baby .....wish I could switch places with him ......the flu is going around the school ....the timing couldn't be any worse for him though .....perfect attendance and perfect grades ...hopefully he's better for his graduation ceremony Tuesday


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 1, 2017)

LoL

Directed at me: " it is becoming clearer now why skl wanted you for a mod"

Me:" because I am top tier m8
Me and you would make a top tier copple young lady
You like how I called you young babeeeee"

Troll mode activated

LoL 

Bitch she blew my cover. Giving out my forum name and exposing me. Yes I was on the troublesome users list but smod modded me because I am super smart and the best mod ever.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 1, 2017)

We are now on page 666 hopefully @Diabolical666 will grace us with her presence and say a few words!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 1, 2017)

I've gotta get shocks for my kids Camry. Does anyone have recommendations? I live north of Seattle. 
Or if you know of places NOT to go, that would be helpful too. 
I'll never go back to Les Schwab. I fucking hate those guys.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 1, 2017)

Packing my stuff getting ready to head home


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 1, 2017)

Doh my trap phone be buzzing like a mudda

Oh well

"I ain't trying to work for minimum wage
And I ain't tryin to trap till I'm locked in a cage"





W
Edited for clarity


----------



## D528 (Jun 1, 2017)

soons as my pills hit ill be sanding painting away..............


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 1, 2017)

I lub this one


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 1, 2017)

I either die doing thia deal or die from the drooga

My babe says nogga has the best on thw block

Will update. 10 min or less I was told, he only does 4 pax and up. 

Real black dude, my girl sucks his dick i reckon

Oh well


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 1, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've gotta get shocks for my kids Camry. Does anyone have recommendations? I live north of Seattle.
> Or if you know of places NOT to go, that would be helpful too.
> I'll never go back to Les Schwab. I fucking hate those guys.


have you considered letting jesus take the wheel?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 1, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> have you considered letting jesus take the wheel?


Only if he's got a drivers license and insurance.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 1, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


>


I saw a dude qith a pentagram tat over his elbow.

It looked cute

Side atory 

<3


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 1, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I saw a dude qith a pentagram tat over his elbow.
> 
> It looked cute
> 
> ...


How are your sinuses?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 1, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> How are your sinuses?


Mild blotches but not irritated like usually are. 

I have a doc appt aet for next weds. Figure thia out


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 1, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Mild blotches but not irritated like usually are.
> 
> I have a doc appt aet for next weds. Figure thia out


Ever try sinus rinse? It actually works better than I thought for loosening up sinus badness. 
------------
http://shop.neilmed.com/Products/Sinus-Rinse/Sinus-Rinse-Regular-Kit


----------



## Bareback (Jun 1, 2017)

I felt like I might be sadist trying to drown my self


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 1, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Ever try sinus rinse? It actually works better than I thought for loosening up sinus badness.
> ------------
> http://shop.neilmed.com/Products/Sinus-Rinse/Sinus-Rinse-Regular-Kit


Ya I use that daily the saline solution and a medi pot or whatever ita called. 

Before my doc retired he hoojed me up with bags of them. LoL he was a weird guy put me on 24mg of benzos a day 

Then wanted to xut it all at once. 

I miss him calling me fat


----------



## D528 (Jun 2, 2017)

did great with the painting then afetr a few movies i had to search my survelance camera for the person who lit up the hoiuse across the street. I went back 2 hours and couldnt see anyone leave or go there. They just put it out..
 second fire , its toast now !
sqatters claim the house and nothing owners can do about it unfortunatly. thye dont have money. So anyway i called my nieghboor because ambers were everywhere and no answer so i ran over snd woke him up so he could watch his shit. Man , there alot of firemen outside. think ill light some stinkin fucking weed now .lol. Get back to my movie and close this night out.....
man just the other day there was an explosion from a thunder storm and it looked like his house blew up and it was the loudest bang i ever fucking heard. Fkilled my phone and bunch of his shit . we found the black mark outside his hiuse. made a huge boom and big orange flash . juts happened to be lookign his way out the window man. ran over with a fire extiguisher pronto like. they were alright but rattled pretty good.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 2, 2017)

D528 said:


> did great with the painting then afetr a few movies i had to search my survelance camera for the person who lit up the hoiuse across the street. I went back 2 hours and couldnt see anyone leave or go there. They just put it out..
> View attachment 3953259 second fire , its toast now !
> sqatters claim the house and nothing owners can do about it unfortunatly. thye dont have money. So anyway i called my nieghboor because ambers were everywhere and no answer so i ran over snd woke him up so he could watch his shit. Man , there alot of firemen outside. think ill light some stinkin fucking weed now .lol. Get back to my movie and close this night out.....
> man just the other day there was an explosion from a thunder storm and it looked like his house blew up and it was the loudest bang i ever fucking heard. Fkilled my phone and bunch of his shit . we found the black mark outside his hiuse. made a huge boom and big orange flash . juts happened to be lookign his way out the window man. ran over with a fire extiguisher pronto like. they were alright but rattled pretty good.


Jewish lightning.. because squatters?


----------



## 420God (Jun 2, 2017)

Picked up a laser etcher to print dates on calf tags since sharpy wears off after a couple months. Just started playing with it but I guess it can do wood, glass, metal and plastic.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 2, 2017)

This office smells terrible, the floors are sticky and the walls are covered in grime. 

I shoulda made a sandwich in the parking lot


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 2, 2017)

420God said:


> Picked up a laser etcher to print dates on calf tags since sharpy wears off after a couple months. Just started playing with it but I guess it can do wood, glass, metal and plastic.
> 
> View attachment 3953308


Endless oppurtunities with that there contraption........obviously finagling my ass cheek in there would be first ......can't wait until we throw the Riu party at your house 420......animals,motorcycles,heavy equipment,((tomatoes)),trampoline,and now a laser etcher......



First one to pass out gets a laser penis on the fore head


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 2, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Endless oppurtunities with that there contraption........obviously finagling my ass cheek in there would be first ......can't wait until we throw the Riu party at your house 420......animals,motorcycles,heavy equipment,((tomatoes)),trampoline,and now a laser etcher......
> 
> 
> 
> First one to pass out gets a laser penis on the fore head


You could get a penis etched on your penis!


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 2, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> You could get a penis etched on your penis!


Indeed,,,,,like I said endless opportunities......it almost deserves it's own thread.

@420God you'll be receiving a rather large cumbersome box in the mail.....they'll be full of full melt cookies....chocolate chip of course 

The first dozen is for your troubles...the others I'd like this simple message etched in..


*OGK*
* *
* FUCK YOU REDDAN *










I trust you'll get it all centered and adjusted.....thanks


----------



## D528 (Jun 2, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Jewish lightning.. because squatters?


no , arson because some wacked out meth head pearly white christian. lol. Cant you read . lol. "jewish lighting " ill get back to you. i will ask my jewish family members about the lighting.
My nieghboor walked by some people across the street right before it and herd one say something about torching the house and another guy answer "i already did" . the fire people are there again now its smoldering pretty well.

just checked. no my family didnt cause the lightning.lmfao .


----------



## Bareback (Jun 2, 2017)

Demolition day on a big project at work I've been breaking shit all morning and have already filled a 20yd roll-off . Calling for another one now and ohh shit I just broke a pipe I got to go.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Demolition day on a big project at work I've been breaking shit all morning and have already filled a 20yd roll-off . Calling for another one now and ohh shit I just broke a pipe I got to go.


We know a plumber around 'bout these here parts.......


----------



## Bareback (Jun 2, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> We know a plumber around 'bout these here parts.......


I just stuck my finger in it , but I'm not sure what they'll do after quitting time , their funny about over time here so IDK.

Also I found a five pound box of Tide behind a cabinet that I tore out , the price was 1.39$ it had instructions for a wringer washer dose anyone have a clue as to the year it might be from.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I just stuck my finger in it , but I'm not sure what they'll do after quitting time , their funny about over time here so IDK.
> 
> Also I found a five pound box of Tide behind a cabinet that I tore out , the price was 1.39$ it had instructions for a wringer washer dose anyone have a clue as to the year it might be from.


LOL! Little Dutch Boy with his finger in the dyke eh? 

As for the Tide probably the year I was born although that seems awfully expensive from back then


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 2, 2017)

I've been noticing a lot of broken and ugly shit around the city lately. I think I've come up with a way to make less depressing. I bought a shitload of googly eyes off of Ebay, and I've been applying them to these unsightly things. I call it eyebombing, and I feel it's even better than fixing the shit. I invite you to join my movement, and improve the beauty and moral in your own town. Or just keep living a productive life, probably a better idea...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 2, 2017)

Help! I've fallen & can't get up! 
Ok, I lied.
Just super stoned and don't want to mow the yard...


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 2, 2017)

LoL @ lebron james..


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 2, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> We know a plumber around 'bout these here parts.......


Plumber or mason? We will just call him "handy"..


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 2, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> LoL @ lebron james..


Lol.. gonna be a good series if they can figure out how to guard KD


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 2, 2017)

At the doctor with little Inda and his side kick .....psycho turtle 


He randomly gets in trouble for screaming ((freak!!!)) at random people and minor foul language when I'm controlling him.


Little Inda is his dad and I'm his Grandpa .....I was just informed of this


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 2, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol.. gonna be a good series if they can figure out how to guard KD


Now that they don't have the resources to bully curry they're fucked. Durant keeps them busy while still getting his, takes tons of pressure off of everybody. They're probably going to start thinking they can leave clay alone because he didn't shoot well in game 1.. good luck with that.




It ain't shit till someone loses at home though. I predict a clean sweep. If not, in 5 games, for sure.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 2, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Now that they don't have the resources to bully curry they're fucked. Durant keeps them busy while still getting his, takes tons of pressure off of everybody. They're probably going to start thinking they can leave clay alone because he didn't shoot well in game 1.. good luck with that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idk bout a sweep, cavs prolly take game 2.. I mean they do have the best player in the league


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 2, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Idk bout a sweep, cavs prolly take game 2.. I mean they do have the player with the smallest penis in the league


fify


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 2, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3953524fify


Yeah, that's what I'm talking bout..lol
I'll prolly always have a hard time with "best ever" just cuz of the original number 23..


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2017)

420God said:


> Picked up a laser etcher to print dates on calf tags since sharpy wears off after a couple months. Just started playing with it but I guess it can do wood, glass, metal and plastic.
> 
> View attachment 3953308


mmmm laser veal


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2017)

Took boy to the doc today, headaches. He prescribed nasal steroids. Let's see.

Also went for a teeth cleaning that turned into $1800 I'll have to shell out soon to crown a fractured tooth. Old dentist said it was fine. New dentist showed me pics of the fucking Larsen Ice Shelf collapsing.


Age. Shit.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Plumber or mason? We will just call him "handy"..


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 2, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Took boy to the doc today, headaches. He prescribed nasal steroids. Let's see.
> 
> Also went for a teeth cleaning that turned into $1800 I'll have to shell out soon to crown a fractured tooth. Old dentist said it was fine. New dentist showed me pics of the fucking Larsen Ice Shelf collapsing.
> 
> ...


Nasal steroids, interesting. I've battled headaches for years and every time I talk to doc about it he claims tension/stress.. probably should have had a CT Scan by now but doc thinks I'm fine so I must be


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 2, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


Can't see what u replied but I'm sure it was a gem..lol


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Can't see what u replied but I'm sure it was a gem..lol


lol it was just a gif that said.. youre god damn right haha ...but lately ive been sticking to plumbing, faster money and less getting beat up. the masonry was starting to hurt a bit, everythings heavy as fuck. especially the flat work. those blue stone patios i posted the blue stone treads are an easy few hundred pounds each. brick work is no problem but stone work with no helper is getting old


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Nasal steroids, interesting. I've battled headaches for years and every time I talk to doc about it he claims tension/stress.. probably should have had a CT Scan by now but doc thinks I'm fine so I must be


I have had headaches, bad ones, for many years. What essentially eliminated mine was cutting carbs from my diet, and I did this less than two years ago. I do not know how general that tactic is, but it worked for me where every "prophylactic" med failed. There are days when I really miss a croissant. But then i remember the four-day runs of pseudomigraine.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 2, 2017)

srh88 said:


> lol it was just a gif that said.. youre god damn right haha ...but lately ive been sticking to plumbing, faster money and less getting beat up. the masonry was starting to hurt a bit, everythings heavy as fuck. especially the flat work. those blue stone patios i posted the blue stone treads are an easy few hundred pounds each. brick work is no problem but stone work with no helper is getting old


Hire a Mexican.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Hire a Mexican.


you need a jerb?


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 2, 2017)

srh88 said:


> lol it was just a gif that said.. youre god damn right haha ...but lately ive been sticking to plumbing, faster money and less getting beat up. the masonry was starting to hurt a bit, everythings heavy as fuck. especially the flat work. those blue stone patios i posted the blue stone treads are an easy few hundred pounds each. brick work is no problem but stone work with no helper is getting old


I feel ya bro, I'm beat down from years of roofing and construction.. now a have a climate controlled 40hr wk job. Only downside is working for someone..


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I feel ya bro, I'm beat down from years of roofing and construction.. now a have a climate controlled 40hr wk job. Only downside is working for someone..


lol i feel like im spoiled now, dont know if i could ever work for someone again. im just lucky im in a trade thatll never die out


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 2, 2017)

srh88 said:


> you need a jerb?


Depends, are you willing to pay me in dick?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 2, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Dutch Boy with his finger in the dyke


Reminds me of a tattered VHS tape my father had! Fair bit of *pausing* clouded the picture after a while.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 2, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Depends, are you willing to pay me in dick?


lol am i willing to pay in dick... is that a rhetorical question?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 2, 2017)

My coworker told me her boyfriend was a sniper and I said snipers are the most hated people on the battlefield. I feel kinda bad now. Sometimes I forget I'm talking to a girl. Oh well, I'm not apologizing.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 2, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> My coworker told me her boyfriend was a sniper and I said snipers are the most hated people on the battlefield. I feel kinda bad now. Sometimes I forget I'm talking to a girl. Oh well, I'm not apologizing.


She probably hates her boyfriend now.. Good job..


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 2, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> She probably hates her boyfriend now.. Good job..


She hesitantly agreed. Then I doubled down as said" hell yea, picking people off from 2 miles away, that would piss anybody off." Lol dang, I fucked up but i didn't mean anything bad by it. I just gotta trust that deep inside her vagina she know that.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 2, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Nasal steroids, interesting. I've battled headaches for years and every time I talk to doc about it he claims tension/stress.. probably should have had a CT Scan by now but doc thinks I'm fine so I must be


I've had chronic headaches since I was little for years the Dr's couldn't figure it out and finally I went to an orthopedic doctor 6 weeks of pt helped a lot . Deep tissue massage is the shit, I mean it helps like nothing else. Well one day after my wife had a knee replacement we were at the Ortho and the head therapist said here try this and he hands me a " Green Thread Cane " I used it for five minutes and went out and bought one the next day. The damn thing is amazing, worth every penny. 



cannabineer said:


> I have had headaches, bad ones, for many years. What essentially eliminated mine was cutting carbs from my diet, and I did this less than two years ago. I do not know how general that tactic is, but it worked for me where every "prophylactic" med failed. There are days when I really miss a croissant. But then i remember the four-day runs of pseudomigraine.


Tell me more about this carb free pain free life. It sounds to easy to be true , is it like an reaction that causes inflammation something like that.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> She hesitantly agreed. Then I doubled down as said" hell yea, picking people off from 2 miles away, that would piss anybody off." Lol dang, I fucked up but i didn't mean anything bad by it. I just gotta trust that deep inside her vagina she know that.


Just be there to comfort her when she dumps his ass


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 2, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Just be there to comfort her when she dumps his ass


I'm already chilling the wine and preparing the cheese plate.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 2, 2017)

She's gunna need a fat dick to lean on.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm already chilling the wine and preparing the cheese plate.


I remember that night in Stockton 'sigh'. My son


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 2, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I remember that night in Stockton 'sigh'. My son


You owe me several christmas and birthday presents. I take cash, DAD.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2017)

LOL. We can do a job together


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 2, 2017)

I walked to Mexico. 
Tijuana River with the National Stadium in background (iphone 3)


----------



## Bareback (Jun 2, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 3953702
> I walked to Mexico.
> Tijuana River with the National Stadium in background (iphone 3)


Cool pic


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 2, 2017)

Not a goddamned thing.

Felt good, too.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 2, 2017)

Someone's ratting on me..


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Someone's ratting on me..


What???!!! Someone here already told her boyfriend?!!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 2, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> What???!!! Someone here already told her boyfriend?!!!


I'm pretty sure it's this guy.@OG Jewish connissor , why are you such a fucken rat?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2017)

Who is this strunz?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 2, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Who is this strunz?


Claims to be a master grower. Said that was his job title, lol.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2017)

In Ohio, yep sure. It's a teenager, testes recently dropped and it's feeling oats


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 2, 2017)

I accomplished being confused at building a cob frame...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I accomplished being confused at building a cob frame...


Use flint or dent cobs


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 2, 2017)

What are you on about Malt?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2017)

Just being a smart ass re: cobs
different types of corn (cobs)

pay me no mind


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 2, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> What are you on about Malt?


Elote, bro.


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 2, 2017)

Ah. Yep. Got it. Punny bugger.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2017)

Elote could go big in Oz land. Think about it Nug, business opportunity


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 2, 2017)

I don't even know what that is. Besides. Haven't got an entrepeneurial bone in my body.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I don't even know what that is. Besides. Haven't got an entrepeneurial bone in my body.


Do Ozites eat corn on the cob?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2017)

Nug, check this 
http://www.seriouseats.com/2013/07/how-to-make-mexican-street-corn-elotes.html


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 2, 2017)

We do like corn on the cob. Even barbecued.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 3, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I've had chronic headaches since I was little for years the Dr's couldn't figure it out and finally I went to an orthopedic doctor 6 weeks of pt helped a lot . Deep tissue massage is the shit, I mean it helps like nothing else. Well one day after my wife had a knee replacement we were at the Ortho and the head therapist said here try this and he hands me a " Green Thread Cane " I used it for five minutes and went out and bought one the next day. The damn thing is amazing, worth every penny.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me more about this carb free pain free life. It sounds to easy to be true , is it like an reaction that causes inflammation something like that.


Green thread cane? Idk what that is, apparently google doesn't either..lol


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 3, 2017)

So my AC has been out for a week and my lil garden has been begging for cold air. Well today is that day, guys are here as we speak.. won't be long now..


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 3, 2017)

Finished the trim in room I've been on for the last couple weeks.

My electrician buddy insisted on a drop ceiling for future access of wiring

I was going to put polyurethaned luwan sheets like the other house, but the drop ceiling made more sense. I never did any kind of drop ceiling before, so my buddy, who just put one in came over and started the frame work.

Finished in a day and, you can store shit up there .

All I have left is paint work on step runners and new carpeting on steps.

And my new truck has a dash light that comes on when you are hauling something back there. I guess so you don't forget to unload.
And, no one will ever sneak a load in back there without me knowing it. Lol.


Didn't put drop ceiling in right by steps or you'd brush your head on it going down steps.

I had a contractor put in 10 interior doors last month. I'll have to do this one myself. I didn't want them to see what's in there.

I may just take it off, sand it, and get one of those stain/polyurethane combined products to dress it up a little. Then I don't have to remove trim.

Picked up a couple area rugs this morning. I'll be looking for a TV stand with a fake fireplace, wonder if they're cheaper in summer?

Cutting grass and heading to Lowe's, my home away from home.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 3, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Green thread cane? Idk what that is, apparently google doesn't either..lol


Thera cane , disclaimer late night post may contain random babble.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 3, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Thera cane , disclaimer late night post may contain random babble.


Lol.. thanks man I'll check it out..


----------



## srh88 (Jun 3, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Finished the trim in room I've been on for the last couple weeks.
> 
> My electrician buddy insisted on a drop ceiling for future access of wiring
> 
> ...


that room came out really nice. pretty awesome look. whered you get those rugs?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 3, 2017)

srh88 said:


> that room came out really nice. pretty awesome look. whered you get those rugs?


Levin's Furniture. They have them hanging on a rack discounted now. I suddenly need lots of rugs.

I should move my amp, guitars and pedal board back today. Except I wouldn't get anything done. End of the month probably better.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2017)

srh88 said:


> that room came out really nice. pretty awesome look. whered you get those rugs?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2017)

Riding trough the ozarks in Arkansas. Quite beautiful. Havent seen any famed inbread hillbillys but the hills probly have eyes.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

Just got home from browsing/shopping, now to go browse the web and ban aome faggots while sipping beer and liatening to music.

Swing swing


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 3, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I've had chronic headaches since I was little for years the Dr's couldn't figure it out and finally I went to an orthopedic doctor 6 weeks of pt helped a lot . Deep tissue massage is the shit, I mean it helps like nothing else. Well one day after my wife had a knee replacement we were at the Ortho and the head therapist said here try this and he hands me a " Green Thread Cane " I used it for five minutes and went out and bought one the next day. The damn thing is amazing, worth every penny.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me more about this carb free pain free life. It sounds to easy to be true , is it like an reaction that causes inflammation something like that.


Mrs. GWN had migraines for years, typically 3-5 per month that were debilitating for her.
In addition she saw a masseuse as she had a spot between her shoulder blades that was always had a "knot" & had to get worked out.

On a trip she went to a new masseuse - after some question & answers along with the therapy the guy said he thought she had a gall bladder issue.
I threw the Bullshit flag immediately but she got checked out by our Dr, then a specialist and they promptly removed it as there was an issue. (don't remember what)

She has not had a single migraine in over 25 years now.
Go figure - coincidence? (I've got no clue)


----------



## 420God (Jun 3, 2017)

Got the engine parts for the atv and put that back together. Runs like new so now I ordered a new drive belt.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 3, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Riding trough the ozarks in Arkansas. Quite beautiful. *Havent seen any famed inbread hillbillys but the hills probly have eyes*.


They do now...


----------



## Bareback (Jun 3, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Mrs. GWN had migraines for years, typically 3-5 per month that were debilitating for her.
> In addition she saw a masseuse as she had a spot between her shoulder blades that was always had a "knot" & had to get worked out.
> 
> On a trip she went to a new masseuse - after some question & answers along with the therapy the guy said he thought she had a gall bladder issue.
> ...


That's amazing , I would definitely describe my issues as knots I've always thought it was bc I do hard labor . I never figured it might have another root source , but it keeps haunting me so it could definitely be a problem that is triggered by the hard labor . Thanks for sharing that .


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 3, 2017)

Bareback said:


> That's amazing , I would definitely describe my issues as knots I've always thought it was bc I do hard labor . I never figured it might have another root source , but it keeps haunting me so it could definitely be a problem that is triggered by the hard labor . Thanks for sharing that .


I used to suffer from chronic back pain. Popped so much aleve, I should have bought stock in the company. 
On the advice of a family member, I quit eating gluten and have felt better ever since. It also helped with my random nausea. 
The weird thing is that I've been eating wheat and bread my entire life. Not sure why this allergy kicked in, but I'm glad someone figured it out....


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

Stop being auch a pussy and run...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 3, 2017)

Not sure why some people don't like leftover food. For me it's a challenge, since it bothers me to waste anything. 
Today I made some killer chicken vegetable soup -- from food that would have been thrown away!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Not sure why some people don't like leftover food. For me it's a challenge, since it bothers me to waste anything.
> Today I made some killer chicken vegetable soup -- from food that would have been thrown away!
> View attachment 3954071


I like leftovers quite a bit. 



My day is getting exciting

Frozen: why dont you call her meth mom on the forum?
Me: i did check back 3 weeks hot rod
Frozen: lol thats why she is picking on you. I bet the pms start soon
Me: lol ali didn't even lecture me for calling her a meth qhore who should have her kid taken by cps! Movin on up to sr mod. Heroin sales are up on the site and so are deaths. 

LofuckingL if you understands that


----------



## Bareback (Jun 3, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I used to suffer from chronic back pain. Popped so much aleve, I should have bought stock in the company.
> On the advice of a family member, I quit eating gluten and have felt better ever since. It also helped with my random nausea.
> The weird thing is that I've been eating wheat and bread my entire life. Not sure why this allergy kicked in, but I'm glad someone figured it out....


Thanks Chunky , it looks like I my have to make some life style changes . Damn it really sucks but if it works my quality of life would probably get a lot better and that wouldn't suck at all. 
Thanks again, time to research .


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 3, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I used to suffer from chronic back pain. Popped so much aleve, I should have bought stock in the company.
> On the advice of a family member, I quit eating gluten and have felt better ever since. It also helped with my random nausea.
> The weird thing is that I've been eating wheat and bread my entire life. Not sure why this allergy kicked in, but I'm glad someone figured it out....


So I also suffer from chronic back pain and I'm dying to know; what's gluten got to do with pain? Shit if it helped you maybe it'll help me?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 3, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> So I also suffer from chronic back pain and I'm dying to know; what's gluten got to do with pain? Shit if it helped you maybe it'll help me?


Gluten allergies trigger an inflammatory response, and from what I've read, it's fairly random -- which makes it incredibly hard to diagnose. Doctors actually call it "the great imitator", which was formerly associated with syphilis. 
Some people are *very* allergic, but there are varying degrees. 
People make fun of me when I say that I can eat a little gluten, but it's true. I generally tolerate the worst foods better than healthy ones when it comes to gluten. Cheap white flour is better than whole grain. Same is true for beer. Cheap lager goes down better than heavy micro brews.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 3, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I used to suffer from chronic back pain.


I still do, and always will, barring frightening intrusive surgeries involving plastic/metal bits. 
Thank you so much, marijuana, beer, and Cortisone shots ~ I'd die without you.



Chunky Stool said:


> Not sure why some people don't like leftover food. For me it's a challenge, since it bothers me to waste anything.
> Today I made some killer chicken vegetable soup -- from food that would have been thrown away!
> View attachment 3954071




My dad was born in the 20s and my mom in the 30s; food was respected and *never* wasted.
Today I made a simple favorite for wifey - fat shells/bomb cheese sauce/diced fresh tomatoes/crumb topping.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> So I also suffer from chronic back pain and I'm dying to know; what's gluten got to do with pain? Shit if it helped you maybe it'll help me?


I auffer perpetual drunk and would like tobend over backwards for you


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

I am so sexy today


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 3, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> I still do, and always will, barring frightening intrusive surgeries involving plastic/metal bits.
> Thank you so much, marijuana, beer, and Cortisone shots ~ I'd die without you.
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your back problems. Sounds like yours are much worse than anything I've experienced. 
When it comes to how comfortable people are with waste, I've come to the conclusion that it depends on how they were raised. 
My family never had much, so nothing was wasted. All of us are frugal to the max. 
My wife was an only child and her parents were much better off than mine, so she doesn't understand why I cringe every time she buys food that ends up getting thrown out. 
On the bright side, I've got a worm bin now which helps me feel a little better about spoiled produce...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 3, 2017)

The tighteat one you evwr got in yo life

Mmhmmm babay


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 3, 2017)

I went fishing this morning and caught my limit of trout, including a nice 18-incher


----------



## v.s one (Jun 3, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I went fishing this morning and caught my limit of trout, including a nice 18-incher
> 
> View attachment 3954314
> 
> View attachment 3954315


What did you use to catch them babies?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 3, 2017)

Very nice! 
Why didn't you gut them at the river? Less mess when you get home...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 3, 2017)

v.s one said:


> What did you use to catch them babies?


I used a couple of Thomas "Buoyant" lures

The big guy was ripping 4# test off my reel and I had my drag pretty tight, I thought I was gonna lose him

There was a great blue heron standing ~6 feet away from me trying to nab my fish the whole time

Pretty awesome day


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 3, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I went fishing this morning and caught my limit of trout, including a nice 18-incher
> 
> View attachment 3954314
> 
> View attachment 3954315


I like this post even though you killed them. They look wild?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 3, 2017)

Exploring new water

Freestyle painting using my coffee. 

Pescado. 
 
Starting some apple wood for a pork butt.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3954341
> Exploring new water
> View attachment 3954342
> Freestyle painting using my coffee.
> ...


Bbbbbbuuuuuuuuuut you have that gorgeous trout? How do you eat them if you don't kill them?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 3, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I like this post even though you killed them. They look wild?


Nope, they're from the Leaburg hatchery up the McKenzie river, note the clipped adipose fins.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 3, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Bbbbbbuuuuuuuuuut you have that gorgeous trout? How do you eat them if you don't kill them?


Hahah I catch and release them all. 

ESPECIALLY wild trout. They are a hair away from being a "threatened species".


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 3, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Nope, they're from the Leaburg hatchery up the McKenzie river, note the clipped adipose fins.


Nice!

Mainly the wild ones I worry about


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2017)

I am so grateful I grew up in a time before this.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 3, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I am so grateful I grew up in a time before this.


I'm just trying to make sure my grandkids can catch a wild trout. At the rate things are going.....


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'm just trying to make sure my grandkids can catch a wild trout. At the rate things are going.....


See what I mean about kids holding you hostage to the future? Rotten lil' sucker! otherwise you could eat all the trout you want


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 3, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Nice!
> 
> Mainly the wild ones I worry about


I only keep wild trout if they get a hook down their gullet and aren't going to make it

I can take you places where there are so many brookies the limit is 30/day


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 3, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> See what I mean about kids holding you hostage to the future? Rotten lil' sucker! otherwise you could eat all the trout you want


Little shitheads.....

Il just put some frozen talapia fillets in a cheap turtle shaped plastic swimming pool from Wally World,,,and let the boys poke at em with sticks ......call that fishing and eat all the trouts 






























All of em


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 3, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I only keep wild trout if they get a hook down their gullet and aren't going to make it
> 
> I can take you places where there are so many brookies the limit is 30/day


Hahah nice! I have one hidden lake like that with brookies. I do eat them there. 

You in CA?

Ps... I'm not like, the authority on catch and release or trout or ANYTHING. I always took any fish I caught until I started flyfishing and that's just what was stressed so much. Now I just kinda follow it for conservation etc.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 4, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Hahah nice! I have one hidden lake like that with brookies. I do eat them there.
> 
> You in CA?
> 
> Ps... I'm not like, the authority on catch and release or trout or ANYTHING. I always took any fish I caught until I started flyfishing and that's just what was stressed so much. Now I just kinda follow it for conservation etc.


Wut up dude? How's it going everyone? Fucking can't wait to get into some trout finally! Shasta wasn't that great for them trout, only got a few each day. Prob because all the boating pressure being memorial and all, plus we were pretty far up the sac arm. Got lots of bass. Woopie though 

Been so fucking busy being shot caller in jail(my house), i haven't taken my boat out since last weekend. Haven't been able to drink even a beer since last weekend either. This bracelet can tell if i drank a beer 


Life gets back to normal this morning at 9. The bracelet comes off. Tomorrow we be fishing Almanor. Hopefully we get into some good sized browns, but i know we'll get lots of them beautiful rainbows that are in there. Can't fucking wait! 
Oh and btw, i do lot's of C&R myself


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 4, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Wut up dude? How's it going everyone? Fucking can't wait to get into some trout finally! Shasta wasn't that great for them trout, only got a few each day. Prob because all the boating pressure being memorial and all, plus we were pretty far up the sac arm. Got lots of bass. Woopie though
> 
> Been so fucking busy being shot caller in jail(my house), i haven't taken my boat out since last weekend. Haven't been able to drink even a beer since last weekend either. This bracelet can tell if i drank a beer
> View attachment 3954516
> ...


Why'd they put that contraption on you!?

Haters. 

Dude almanor should be awesome. Same with eagle.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 4, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Dude almanor should be awesome.


For sure bro!
Word has it around here that bass fisherman are catching as many browns as bass there right now. That sounds like killer fishing to me. I'll prob start out tomorrow by pullin rapalas for them browns.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 4, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Wut up dude? How's it going everyone? Fucking can't wait to get into some trout finally! Shasta wasn't that great for them trout, only got a few each day. Prob because all the boating pressure being memorial and all, plus we were pretty far up the sac arm. Got lots of bass. Woopie though
> 
> Been so fucking busy being shot caller in jail(my house), i haven't taken my boat out since last weekend. Haven't been able to drink even a beer since last weekend either. This bracelet can tell if i drank a beer
> View attachment 3954516
> ...


Good to hear from you bro, I missed you. . That is some ugly jewelry your sporting, but I'm jealous of the tan lines.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 4, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Good to hear from you bro, I missed you. . That is some ugly jewelry your sporting, but I'm jealous of the tan lines.


Right, as much as it costs it should be a lil more stylish.. lol


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 4, 2017)

Got up early to water and find a home for a few extras I need to do something with .......I always make sure to do extra .....but even though I don't have the room or need for these .....I still can't bring myself to kill em .....and I also don't wana give em to any of my friends, because they'll most likely fuck em up and they don't deserve em ........I guess il just have to try and keep em small and let em roll ......just sucks because I drive 40 miles to my green houses and they don't/won't need water nearly as much these will in these tiny pots ......it's fucking up my whole rotation 

This may have been a post/scenario for @Diabolical666 you know your a grower when thread.

You know your a grower when you have healthy plants growing in pots and forget about em until you literally walk past and see em again


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 4, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Got up early to water and find a home for a few extras I need to do something with .......I always make sure to do extra .....but even though I don't have the room or need for these .....I still can't bring myself to kill em .....and I also don't wana give em to any of my friends, because they'll most likely fuck em up and they don't deserve em ........I guess il just have to try and keep em small and let em roll ......just sucks because I drive 40 miles to my green houses and they don't/won't need water nearly as much these will in these tiny pots ......it's fucking up my whole rotation
> 
> This may have been a post/scenario for @Diabolical666 you know your a grower when thread.
> 
> You know your a grower when you have healthy plants growing in pots and forget about em until you literally walk past and see em again View attachment 3954618


Now those are some mighty fine tomatoes!


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 4, 2017)

Just got back to the lonestar state its a good day


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 4, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Now those are some mighty fine tomatoes!


This is a perfect example to people who love there plants to death .....these got potted up into these pots with good soil and have just gotten very minimal attention with random waterings .....good soil and watering habits .....that's it ....no snake oils or doo dadds .....imagine that ......good soil,water,and some sunshine.....who would have thought after reading all the crazy shit we do on here .....that would be a recipe for decent babies


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 4, 2017)

The intense sun has been punishing the AC, but just _look_ what it's done within a few days' time!
Beneath this cacti is a fully intact ecosystem, filled with several species of skinks, snakes, scorpions, toads, etc.




Branches overburdened with fruit. Berries developing at an amazing rate.....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Hahah nice! I have one hidden lake like that with brookies. I do eat them there.
> 
> You in CA?
> 
> Ps... I'm not like, the authority on catch and release or trout or ANYTHING. I always took any fish I caught until I started flyfishing and that's just what was stressed so much. Now I just kinda follow it for conservation etc.


Catch & release has been encouraged among bass fishermen for decades. It just makes sense. 
There's nothing wrong with eating fish either. It's all about balance. 
Here in WA catch & release is actually causing problems with smallmouth populations in certain lakes. There's too many of the little buggers! Fish & game conservationists want them culled to restore balance with other species.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Catch & release has been encouraged....


It was my 'dating' credo for many years, yep.



Chunky Stool said:


> There's nothing wrong with eating fish either.


Ain't it the truth. I can't count the mornings I've woken up with my face looking/feeling like a glazed donut.



Chunky Stool said:


> There's too many of the little buggers! Fish & game conservationists want them culled


I know of something that could really help with the bass problem.....


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Catch & release has been encouraged among bass fishermen for decades. It just makes sense.
> There's nothing wrong with eating fish either. It's all about balance.
> Here in WA catch & release is actually causing problems with smallmouth populations in certain lakes. There's too many of the little buggers! Fish & game conservationists want them culled to restore balance with other species.


Ha! Lemme at em. In that situation I'd be having beer battered bass tacos nightly. 

Wild trout up here are actually considered an invasive species. They displaced the native cutthroat. Some people think they should be culled. I disagree.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Ha! Lemme at em. In that situation I'd be having beer battered bass tacos nightly.
> 
> Wild trout up here are actually considered an invasive species. They displaced the native cutthroat. Some people think they should be culled. I disagree.


I'll have to check, but I think the smallies here contain more heavy metals than other species -- especially larger fish. If I recall, there was a warning in the regs for pregnant women. 
Maybe that's why people aren't keeping them...? Dunno. 
If I'm fishing for meat in a lake, I usually go after yellow perch. They are awesome to eat (related to walleye) and there's no limit on size or quantity. Extremely easy to catch, they are known for knocking the paint off of lures. Crappie would be better, but they can be finicky as hell.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'll have to check, but I think the smallies here contain more heavy metals than other species -- especially larger fish. If I recall, there was a warning in the regs for pregnant women.
> Maybe that's why people aren't keeping them...? Dunno.
> If I'm fishing for meat in a lake, I usually go after yellow perch. They are awesome to eat (related to walleye) and there's no limit on size or quantity. Extremely easy to catch, they are known for knocking the paint off of lures. Crappie would be better, but they can be finicky as hell.


Now I wanna go fishing.. I love crappie fishing, haven't done it in a few years.. don't have many in Florida..lol


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 4, 2017)

I took my friend and his 8 year-old boy fishing today and taught them how to catch trout. It was the first time the boy has been fishing and he caught an 18-incher just a tad smaller than the one I got yesterday. They caught 5 fish between the two of them.


----------



## HydoDan (Jun 4, 2017)

Finally got around to taking a few pics.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## dangledo (Jun 4, 2017)

Trouser trout is my favorite eating. 


Crappie is next best imo. Fresh water that is. 

 

Took my best bud out Friday, day before his wedding. That was about an hour and a half. Spent the rest of the time throwing back two hearted ales. Very Good weekend.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2017)

dangledo said:


> Trouser trout is my favorite eating.
> 
> 
> Crappie is next best imo. Fresh water that is.
> ...


Nice.. that two hearted is some really tasty stuff.. one of my favorites


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 4, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3954956


That looks like Leaning Lake

I've been there


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 4, 2017)

I can fucks with some crappie. We would pull a shit ton the first year I moved in here. Then I just kinda stopped fishing. 

I just got the keys to my new house today. I'm gonna miss living on a lake. This is an upgrade(minus the lake of course) but there is a bigger and better stocked lake VERY close to my new house so no biggie.

Anywho, I've been moving all day and I'm ready to smoke dammit! I just hope this bowl doesn't drain all the energy outta me. I'm already pretty tired... meh fuck it. Slam another beer and then get back to hauling shit. 

So for the record, you assholes will see me more often after we get settled in.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 4, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I can fucks with some crappie. We would pull a shit ton the first year I moved in here. Then I just kinda stopped fishing.
> 
> I just got the keys to my new house today. I'm gonna miss living on a lake. This is an upgrade(minus the lake of course) but there is a bigger and better stocked lake VERY close to my new house so no biggie.
> 
> ...


I hate moving .

Congrats on the new pad.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 4, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3954956


Better put some sun block on that ankle !


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 4, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Better put some sun block on that ankle !


LOL you are so thoughtful!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 4, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Better put some sun block on that ankle !


Lmao


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 4, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Better put some sun block on that ankle !


Lmao!

House arrest is a fucking joke. Absolute joke! I actually wanted to pick up shit on the side of the road and they wouldn't let me this time


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 4, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Lmao!
> 
> House arrest is a fucking joke. Absolute joke! I actually wanted to pick up shit on the side of the road and they wouldn't let me.


If you were GWN you could put that bracelet on your dog, they'd never know the difference.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 4, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> If you were GWN you could put that bracelet on your dog, they'd never know the difference.


I couldn't even walk to the edges of my property without it sounding off. The mother fucker hurt too! First time on house arrest. When the dude put it on, i was like oooohhh yeah, no biggie. The next day and on it seemed like my ankle got bigger and bigger. Fucker hurt! 

No more partying at feather falls casino for me guys. The mother fuckers cut me off(i was up $3000+ on the blackjack tables, ready to make it 10K). Fuckers whatched me leave didn't say a thing and called the cops on me. Mother fucking popo was waiting for me on my way home. What a fucking joke. Weakest dui I've ever gotten too. .12. What a fucking joke.


----------



## dangledo (Jun 4, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Nice.. that two hearted is some really tasty stuff.. one of my favorites


Still love it, even after it causing the WORST hangover of my life. Burst a blood vessel in my eye puking so hard. 

That's what getting into a pony keg of it at 9 am at summer camp fest will do to you. 

iv drip from medic station and was back at it the next day. 

Ohh to be 25 again


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 4, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Better put some sun block on that ankle !


The worst sunburn I ever got was on my ankles, floating down the Salt River in AZ
My ankles looked like lizard skin


----------



## tr00thz (Jun 4, 2017)

I work as a server at a seafood chain and spent 3 hours waiting on one table with a 300 dollar tab with another dude. They left us two dollars each.

Go us!


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 4, 2017)

tr00thz said:


> I work as a server at a seafood chain and spent 3 hours waiting on one table with a 300 dollar tab with another dude. They left us two dollars each.
> 
> Go us!


Did you service them adequately?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 4, 2017)

Lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Did you service them adequately?


Happy ending? 
<insert special sauce joke here>


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 4, 2017)

tr00thz said:


> I work as a server at a seafood chain and spent 3 hours waiting on one table with a 300 dollar tab with another dude. They left us two dollars each.
> 
> Go us!


Why do you think any of us would care, possibly this is diagnostic


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 4, 2017)

Ok so I've done two out of the three things I needed to do to make this my home! 

1: smoked this bitch out!

2: pissed in the backyard!

And the 3rd thing is to BBQ. I haven't done that yet. But it's because y'all know how it is moving, haven't had the time. 

Y'all know it's gonna go down though... this weekend it's ribs and whatever else catches my eye.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 4, 2017)

why are we all shitting on this 'tr00thz' guy? he seems a fine enough chap.

anyhoo, i mowed the lawn. pulled some weeds. jesus can't fix my tiller. he took it apart, rebuilt it, and it still cuts out at full throttle. so i feel like less of a dumbass.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 4, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> why are we all shitting on this 'tr00thz' guy? he seems a fine enough chap.
> 
> anyhoo, i mowed the lawn. pulled some weeds. jesus can't fix my tiller. he took it apart, rebuilt it, and it still cuts out at full throttle. so i feel like less of a dumbass.


It is now time to ship it to @420God that is simply the RIU natural order of things! It will then fulfill it's biological imperative


----------



## tr00thz (Jun 4, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Why do you think any of us would care, possibly this is diagnostic


Thank you for your kind words! Cheers mate.

In all reality- I was hoping someone could give some insight as to how/why anyone would find that acceptable behavior?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 4, 2017)

tr00thz said:


> Thank you for your kind words! Cheers mate.
> 
> In all reality- I was hoping someone could give some insight as to how/why anyone would find that acceptable behavior?


OK your first mistake was to come to TnT for reality LOL

The reality is you were playing with your internet friends, (on your phone), instead of working and the 2 bucks was a message about how you were not doing your job. Do not worry, I am always wrong.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 5, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> why are we all shitting on this 'tr00thz' guy? he seems a fine enough chap.
> 
> anyhoo, i mowed the lawn. pulled some weeds. jesus can't fix my tiller. he took it apart, rebuilt it, and it still cuts out at full throttle. so i feel like less of a dumbass.


I just had to buy another new weedwacker. 3rd one in around 5-6 yrs.
Only used the premixed/ethanol-free gas on the last one and it didn't take long to start bogging down when throttled. I couldn't figure out wtf, so i bought a new carb. Worked great for a very short time, and started bogging down again. It was a Troy bilt.

I just bought a new Husqvarna one, hopefully it lasts longer than 2 fucking yrs jesus fucking christ fuck kenny and fuck troy bilt


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 5, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I just had to buy another new weedwacker. 3rd one in around 5-6 yrs.
> Only used the premixed/ethanol-free gas on the last one and it didn't take long to start bogging down when throttled. I couldn't figure out wtf, so i bought a new carb. Worked great for a very short time, and started bogging down again. It was a Troy bilt.
> 
> I just bought a new Husqvarna one, hopefully it lasts longer than 2 fucking yrs jesus fucking christ fuck kenny and fuck troy bilt


 Outsourcing maybe? Their tillers use to make my nipples hard. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 5, 2017)

tr00thz said:


> Thank you for your kind words! Cheers mate.
> 
> In all reality- I was hoping someone could give some insight as to how/why anyone would find that acceptable behavior?


Quick questions ........What shape is the earth in your opinion?

I only ask because your avatar looks like you'd have an uncle named Redd.




Don't take offense or feel unwelcome........
That's for you 









.......NO,sssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Take it,,,,I want you to have that.....it's a gift.......from me to you 
















I should have another one around Christmas.










Welcome


----------



## neosapien (Jun 5, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I just had to buy another new weedwacker. 3rd one in around 5-6 yrs.
> Only used the premixed/ethanol-free gas on the last one and it didn't take long to start bogging down when throttled. I couldn't figure out wtf, so i bought a new carb. Worked great for a very short time, and started bogging down again. It was a Troy bilt.
> 
> I just bought a new Husqvarna one, hopefully it lasts longer than 2 fucking yrs jesus fucking christ fuck kenny and fuck troy bilt


I've gone through about the same. Then last year I bought a cheap Black and Decker 20v one and have been pretty happy with it. I don't really have all that much that I whack though. Each battery lasts bout 20 minutes it seems on full bore. Thinking of buying the hedge trimmer one too.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 5, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I've gone through about the same. Then last year I bought a cheap Black and Decker 20v one and have been pretty happy with it. I don't really have all that much that I whack though. Each battery lasts bout 20 minutes it seems on full bore. Thinking of buying the hedge trimmer one too.


Electric is the way to go. 
I used to go through leaf blowers pretty fast. We switched to an electric a couple of years ago and couldn't be happier. At full power I can get about 20 mins, which is usually plenty.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2017)

I swallowed a fly with my morning coffee


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 5, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I swallowed a fly with my morning coffee


_musca arabica?_


----------



## 420God (Jun 5, 2017)

Got invited to my cousin's bachelor party this weekend. It's on a private yacht with a full bar, we'll be bar hoping on the Saint Croix River Saturday night.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 5, 2017)

tr00thz said:


> Thank you for your kind words! Cheers mate.
> 
> In all reality- I was hoping someone could give some insight as to how/why anyone would find that acceptable behavior?


It's not acceptable behavior; but there is nothing you can do about it. Shit happens; it is what it is


----------



## 420God (Jun 5, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> It's not acceptable behavior; but there is nothing you can do about it. Shit happens; it is what it is


Could've been worse, like the fuckers that leave bible verses as tips.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 5, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I swallowed a fly with my morning coffee


First two words in this post made me spit soda though my nose. And then the rest of it made cry laughing


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 5, 2017)

420God said:


> Got invited to my cousin's bachelor party this weekend. It's on a private yacht with a full bar, we'll be bar hoping on the Saint Croix River Saturday night.


Not directly familiar with bachelor party on water, but if it's like either of the ones I attended (either or) someone might want to bring extra towels.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 5, 2017)

420God said:


> Could've been worse, like the fuckers that leave bible verses as tips.


Oh yeah. Then it is sometimes worth risk behavior; burning their house down, selling their kids into slavery, etc. But he'll never ever get his 15+% tip


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 5, 2017)

I got mail from my friend, felt good. Going to go mail out a few things for people, get 1 or 2 beers and than drink while watching movie. 

Sleep probably too. 

Exciting


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 5, 2017)

i've been putting sorry motherfuckers on notice like crazy.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 5, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3955395


i fucked that fish.. enjoy your dinner


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 5, 2017)

srh88 said:


> i fucked that fish.. enjoy your dinner


That fish remained the biggest caught today by me.

3 limits. 2 browns(released) the rest bows. 1-4.5lb'rs.

Fucking awesome day


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 5, 2017)

So, I broke my truck in today and hauled something. I fell in love with this shelf. Discontinued, discounted, but they won't deliver discontinued stuff.

And that's why I have a truck with an 8' bed. Among other reasons

  
The wife says the style is, 'steam punk'.

I don't know what steam punk is, but I love this shelf for $400. It had a tag that said $1499. (I don't like it at 1499. I would have taken 2 though at 400. Sturdy as fuck.)

Drop ceiling is 81" from floor, shelf 78 3/4". Just made it when we up righted it without scraping. I think the wife was hoping it wouldn't fit so she could have it upstairs. 

I'm not a furniture nut, but I love the look of this shelf. Just perfect.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 5, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> That fish remained the biggest caught today by me.
> 
> 3 limits. 2 browns(released) the rest bows. 1-4.5lb'rs.
> 
> Fucking awesome day


Nice.. bet it feels real nice to get out without that government jewelry on


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 5, 2017)

jesus gave up on my tiller.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 5, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> jesus gave up on my tiller.


Fucking Kenny


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 5, 2017)

Look at this dilapidated heap....she still runs like a top, though...



Each time I get ready to machete/burn these vines along the garden wall, I remember how much I enjoy seeing them and how many creatures make their homes there, and I put the blades/gas can away....


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 5, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So, I broke my truck in today and hauled something. I fell in love with this shelf. Discontinued, discounted, but they won't deliver discontinued stuff.
> 
> And that's why I have a truck with an 8' bed. Among other reasons
> 
> ...


I love it. We've got industrial steel racks in the kitchen. Big fan.
(I ordered two from Florida when I bought this place.)


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 5, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> I love it. We've got industrial steel racks in the kitchen. Big fan.
> (I ordered two from Florida when I bought this place.)


Yeah, the wife says I liked it because I worked in a steel mill.

But SHE picked the stainless steel refrigerator, range, dishwasher, sink and microwave over the years.

At least she knows where the money came from to buy it. Lol.

Good thing I didn't work in a gold mine!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 5, 2017)

I used to hang plants from the framing of my old drop ceiling. I don't really want to do that with the new one.

But a couple thick dow rods wire tied to the top shelf here, and instant drying rack.

And that was on my mind when I bought it.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 5, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I used to hang plants from the framing of my old drop ceiling. I don't really want to do that with the new one.
> 
> But a couple thick dow rods wire tied to the top shelf here, and instant drying rack.
> 
> ...


Shit I'm trying to come play some guitar in your new setup.. once the hanging plants are in


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 5, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Shit I'm trying to come play some guitar in your new setup.. once the hanging plants are in


Shit I'm trying to come listen to Srh play in your new setup.. lol when the plants are ready, of course 

Edit @tangerinegreen555 forgot to quote you.lol


----------



## Bareback (Jun 5, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Shit I'm trying to come listen to Srh play in your new setup.. lol when the plants are ready, of course


Hell I want to come just to see the new shelf ......... when the plants are ready of course.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 5, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Outsourcing maybe? Their tillers use to make my nipples hard. Sorry to hear that.


You cant even come close to killing the leaf blower i got from them.

Stay the fuck away from their 4 stroke wackers. I put a new carb on my last 4stroke one from them and Alphaphase has that one. It's working good for him and his ol lady: though





Fuck their four stroke wackers even more.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 5, 2017)

Oh, another gift out of nowhere.

I traded in the 20 yr. old riding mower at the other place on a new one a couple months ago

I buy all my lawn equipment at the same local place for decades.

The guy handed me a sealed stamped addressed envelope when he brought the new tractor out and told me to mail it in. Said something about a rebate.

Thanks, Dan!
 

I'll be high steppin' somewhere that takes cards later .

@Areoknow , Dan is nothing like Kenny.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 5, 2017)

Fuck Kenny


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 5, 2017)

Mt Lassen. 
Bye bye mount lassen


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 5, 2017)

Mendo breath at 7 weeks on the right


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 5, 2017)

Some karma og right next to those mendo b's
 
The karma is right at 8 weeks WITH co2 at around 1000ppm


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 5, 2017)

420God said:


> Could've been worse, like the fuckers that leave bible verses as tips.


Thou shalt go fuck thyself...?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm really hoping to get a pound this time. I flushed and everything!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I'm really hoping to get a pound this time. I flushed and everything!


LOL


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 5, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL


Girl! I don't mean to rub it in or nothing, but that rainbow trout meat is to die for!

I don't even eat the shit, just kidding. Let my buddy and his kids that went keep it all. 
Around 20 lb's or so of rainbow


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 5, 2017)

@Grandpapy


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 5, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> @Grandpapy
> View attachment 3955734


Hey, that's nice, but you have a fish on!!  How deep when he hit?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 5, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Hey, that's nice, but you have a fish on!!  How deep when he hit?


After the sun came up, i was stacking our offerings at 15 - 25' down on the downriggers


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Girl! I don't mean to rub it in or nothing, but that rainbow trout meat is to die for!
> 
> I don't even eat the shit, just kidding. Let my buddy and his kids that went keep it all.
> Around 20 lb's or so of rainbow


LOL the flowers and now this! I'm crushed! 
PS You look like Bobby Z with that beard


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 5, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL the flowers and now this! I'm crushed!
> PS You look like Bobby Z with that beard


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2017)

LOL I will surveeeve


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 5, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I will surveeeve


That movie is def one of my all time favs. I watched every new episode of taxi like i'm sure you did too.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 5, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> That movie is def one of my all time favs. I watched every new episode of taxi like i'm sure you did too.


I loved taxi


----------



## srh88 (Jun 6, 2017)

Funnnnnn


----------



## 420God (Jun 6, 2017)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 3955958
> Funnnnnn


What's with the splitter, be a man.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 6, 2017)

420God said:


> What's with the splitter, be a man.
> 
> View attachment 3955966


I usually just use my teeth but I'm trying something new


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 6, 2017)

* - toofs


----------



## srh88 (Jun 6, 2017)

Almost done


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 6, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Some karma og right next to those mendo b's
> View attachment 3955700 View attachment 3955701
> The karma is right at 8 weeks WITH co2 at around 1000ppm


Beautiful


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 6, 2017)

She says I drink too much
I am so drunk I might jiat throw up


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 6, 2017)

I fucked up again

Oh well.

Love u odizzmo


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 6, 2017)

We make such a lovely pair qith our fingers in the aiiiiir


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 6, 2017)

This ia suburbanites meet punk rocks qith a touch of bogan

Huehuehue


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 6, 2017)

Made cum come out my girls nose this morning, pretty sure it was mine.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## Indacouch (Jun 6, 2017)

Well my little guy graduated K today ......can't believe how fast they grow.

All straight A's on his last 3 reports ....the first one had to B's. I'm super proud of him and he would have had perfect attendance if it wasn't for his recent stomach bug that made him miss his last field trip.




Super proud of my boy.......now we can go fishin and ride go karts since he's off for the summer......that's an extra 45 minutes of sleep for me in the morning not having to get him up and take him to school........


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 6, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3956048
> Well my little guy graduated K today ......can't believe how fast they grow.
> 
> All straight A's on his last 3 reports ....the first one had to B's. I'm super proud of him and he would have had perfect attendance if it wasn't for his recent stomach bug that made him miss his last field trip.
> ...


More sleep time plus more play time; win/win


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 6, 2017)

Maraudwr


Marauder





Ita truw


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 6, 2017)

Your 

Aovriefy iz a qasye


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2017)

this tiller saga is getting epic now.

details to follow.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2017)

so jesus at the repair shop could not fix it. rebuilt the carb, same problem, says it needs a new carb.

so i call up the home depot i bought it from. good ol' ralph says i can bring it in and they'll diagnose it for $18.95. i tell ralph we're past the diagnosis phase, yet he remains stoic in his offer to diagnose it.

thanks, ralph. you're no jesus.

so i try to call up powermate. well, powermate doesn't exist anymore. they give me the number to some shell company that bought out their tiller division.

so i call up randall. randall asks if i ran seafoam through it. this guy is clearly no jesus either. i explain to him that not only did i seafoam it, change the plug, and try both gas mixtures (manual suggests 40:1, sticker on the tiller itself says 50:1), i also brought it into a shop and had jesus rebuild the carb.

randall says rebuilding the carb doesn't work, you need to buy a new one. so i ask to buy a new one. that's a no-go, says randall, since powermate doesn't exist anymore. thanks, randall.

so i do what any red-blooded american consumer would do, i call up home depot's national line. claire was so sweet, but had no idea how engines work. she suggests i "google it" and look for a "universal carb". oh, claire. you sweet dumb bitch. i explain the technical difficulties behind googling the chinese factory that made the carburetor for a now-defunct company.

so claire does what any red-blooded american female would do, she asks for the manager. the store manager of the store i bought it from.

it turns out to be kenny. FUCK YOU KENNY, i think to myself.

kenny tells me to come on in and he'll just give me a new tiller since powermate went under.

GUYS, KENNY HAS TOTALLY REDEEMED THE NAME KENNY.

so tomorrow i'm gonna go get a new tiller.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jun 6, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> so jesus at the repair shop could not fix it. rebuilt the carb, same problem, says it needs a new carb.
> 
> so i call up the home depot i bought it from. good ol' ralph says i can bring it in and they'll diagnose it for $18.95. i tell ralph we're past the diagnosis phase, yet he remains stoic in his offer to diagnose it.
> 
> ...


Kenny is code for diddler.so this story fits


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 6, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> so jesus at the repair shop could not fix it. rebuilt the carb, same problem, says it needs a new carb.
> 
> so i call up the home depot i bought it from. good ol' ralph says i can bring it in and they'll diagnose it for $18.95. i tell ralph we're past the diagnosis phase, yet he remains stoic in his offer to diagnose it.
> 
> ...


Check CraigsList. 
I hired a local guy to till my garden for $30 -- and I didn't have to lift a finger.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Check CraigsList.
> I hired a local guy to till my garden for $30 -- and I didn't have to lift a finger.


yeah, but i paid for a tiller just last year and want a goddamn tiller.

wasn't looking for a handout either but kenny is just the giving type. i love kenny.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 6, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> yeah, but i paid for a tiller just last year and want a goddamn tiller.
> 
> wasn't looking for a handout either but kenny is just the giving type. i love kenny.


fucking kenny


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 6, 2017)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 3956021 View attachment 3956022 View attachment 3956025
> Almost done


Never seen you handle so much wood at once.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 6, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> yeah, but i paid for a tiller just last year and want a goddamn tiller.
> 
> wasn't looking for a handout either but kenny is just the giving type. i love kenny.


What's the company name of the new tiller? Oh yeah, take a life insurance policy out on Kenny, next year he may not be around for a new new tiller


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> What's the company name of the new tiller? Oh yeah, take a life insurance policy out on Kenny, next year he may not be around for a new new tiller


i'm sure whatever new tiller i get is going to come from some chinese manufacturing company which will be gone by next year as well.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jun 6, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm sure whatever new tiller i get is going to come from some chinese manufacturing company which will be gone by next year as well.


Racist diddler


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 6, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm sure whatever new tiller i get is going to come from some chinese manufacturing company which will be gone by next year as well.


Exactly, but Kenny's life ins will buy it for you


----------



## srh88 (Jun 6, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Never seen you handle so much wood at once.


You down to fuck?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Exactly, but Kenny's life ins will buy it for you


can i take out life insurance on a stranger (without local authorities being alerted)?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 6, 2017)

In some states you actually can, of course if he dies questionably the authorities investigate, so you don't get greedy. Say you take out a $500-1000 policy and Kenny died by being decapitated by a butter knife, they won't suspect you

edit: Get coverage so he'll buy you a non-chinese tiller next time  hence, 500-1000$


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 6, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> yeah, but i paid for a tiller just last year and want a goddamn tiller.
> 
> wasn't looking for a handout either but kenny is just the giving type. i love kenny.


I wonder if the carb had an air leak around the manifold. Sometimes it's just a rubber o ring and if it gets dry rotted it can fuck with your fuel air mixture and make it run like that. I just fixed an old lawnmower that was doing the same thing a couple of weeks ago. Oh well.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 6, 2017)

I took in my last shopping cart yesterday, I'm up to 4 now. My girlfriend was mad, said I was making our backyard look all fucked up. Get out of here with that shit, the carts stay. I promised her I wouldn't bring anymore though.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 6, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I took in my last shopping cart yesterday, I'm up to 4 now. My girlfriend was mad, said I was making our backyard look all fucked up. Get out of here with that shit, the carts stay. I promised her I wouldn't bring anymore though.


You shoulda gotten that big ass one with the double kids seat thingy on it. I mean if you could only have one more why not get the best?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 6, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> You shoulda gotten that big ass one with the double kids seat thingy on it. I mean if you could only have one more why not get the best?


I have two of those, they just keep showing up in front of my house. They're big, at least a 50 gallon pot.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 6, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I have two of those, they just keep showing up in front of my house. They're big, at least a 50 gallon pot.


With that big ass blue plastic seat thingy on the back right? I saw some chick sitting in it talking on her phone while her kids pushed her around the store last week. I bet she was all like "I bet this is how Julius Caesar shopped" and shit.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 6, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> ... new tiller.. from some chinese manufacturing company which will be gone by next year as well.


maybe not


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 6, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I have two of those, they just keep showing up in front of my house. They're big, at least a 50 gallon pot.








Keep this style in mind if you ever wish to terrace your backyard


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 6, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> With that big ass blue plastic seat thingy on the back right? I saw some chick sitting in it talking on her phone while her kids pushed her around the store last week. I bet she was all like "I bet this is how Julius Caesar shopped" and shit.


yea, those two seaters. Love how my dogs can't fuck with them in those carts,Harder for bugs too.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 6, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Keep this style in mind if you ever wish to terrace your backyard


 I really want to grow in one of these.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 6, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3956211 I really want to grow in one of these.


Fucking sweet! Does it have a motor? That would be perfect when you start street selling the colas


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 6, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I really want to *grill* in one of these.


fify


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 6, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> fify


Better not let @Gary Goodson see that, he'll swipe it in a heartbeat. Hell, so would I


----------



## srh88 (Jun 6, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> fify


Take a shopping cart and lay it on its side and build a fire inside it.. instant grill


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 6, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3956211 I really want to grow in one of these.


True story. This bus full of kids following a band tour tried to steal one from the walmart I was working at at the time. They didn't see what the big deal was and got all pissy when we called the sheriff on them.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 6, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Fucking sweet! Does it have a motor? That would be perfect when you start street selling the colas


Fuck yea! I'd drive that shit everywhere. When I hurt my back I drove one at walmart, I had so much fun. I remember thinking this would be way cooler if there was weed growing out of it.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 6, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> True story. This bus full of kids following a band tour tried to steal one from the walmart I was working at at the time. They didn't see what the big deal was and got all pissy when we called the sheriff on them.


Shoulda let them have it... They probably would of traded mushrooms for it


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 6, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Shoulda let them have it... They probably would of traded mushrooms for it


The manager saw them do it. I personally wouldn't have given a shit if they took it. Fuck walmart. 

It was pretty funny how they denied trying to steal it though. You've already got it loaded on your trailer asshole.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 6, 2017)

King snake living in the greenhouse
He's already got a name. Finnshaggy.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 6, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Take a shopping cart and lay it on its side and build a fire inside it.. instant grill


That sounds like the voice of experience.  good idea!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 6, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> King snake living in the greenhouse
> He's already got a name. Finnshaggy. View attachment 3956263


King snake ... or ...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 6, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> King snake living in the greenhouse
> He's already got a name. Finnshaggy. View attachment 3956263


That's a beautiful snake.
Mrs. GWN would disagree (Ophidiophobia) - but I like em.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 7, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's a beautiful snake.
> Mrs. GWN would disagree (Ophidiophobia) - but I like em.


Snakes are awesome creatures! 
But I don't like surprises, even if they are non-venomous...


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 7, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's a beautiful snake.
> Mrs. GWN would disagree (Ophidiophobia) - but I like em.


How do I tell if it's male or female?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 7, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> How do I tell if it's male or female?


Try to fuck it.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 7, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Try to fuck it.


Hey any animal that can unhinge it's jaw like that has my utmost respect. The things I could do...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 7, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Hey any animal that can unhinge it's jaw like that has my utmost respect. The things I could do...


I was just kidding. 
Was it wearing lipstick or a flannel shirt?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 7, 2017)

coffee and community hookers for the past hour. RIU Gold


----------



## dangledo (Jun 7, 2017)

catching up after raining past two months. 
  
 
Two-fer. 

Hauled, pulverized, graded, broadcasted then slit seeded. Fronts will get 15 pallets worth of sod after some landscape work. 

Several more on the list. Staying busy


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 7, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> coffee and community hookers for the past hour. RIU Gold


Lol me too.. oh and trying to work


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 7, 2017)

Just made a killer burger.

Feta, tzaztiki, onion, roasted jalapeno, and cherry bomb hot sauce. 

After a couple beers I guess the alts come out to play. This will be fun.


----------



## Downtowntillman (Jun 7, 2017)

This here stack of friends says I'm gonna accomplish something interesting!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 7, 2017)

Downtowntillman said:


> View attachment 3956562
> 
> This here stack of friends says I'm gonna accomplish something interesting!


Buying oxymorphcontin? 

Probably one of my fav drugs.


----------



## Downtowntillman (Jun 7, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Buying oxymorphcontin?
> 
> Probably one of my fav drugs.



The old school 80mg OC was and is my favorite drug. Hands down! Fuck heroin! You can smoke them fuckers, shoot them fuckers and my favorite...snort that fucker!


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 7, 2017)

Downtowntillman said:


> The old school 80mg OC was and is my favorite drug. Hands down! Fuck heroin! You can smoke them fuckers, shoot them fuckers and my favorite...snort that fucker!


Naw do you all get oxymorphcontin? 

They are ok for slamming and thw high is amazing. 

Its basically oxymorph the contin juat meams continous release. 

Tjats why they so good can eat/bang/sniff

Uuuuugh but add a.1 of h to it. Adds some legs

H is my fav drug. I do thw ecp#4 or well did

I love tjat taste in thw back of your throat after a huge smash. So good


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 7, 2017)

That post reminded me off that loaded rancher from tx had a pretty in depth knowledge of chemistry.. can't remember his name for the life of me

Where the fuck did he go?

Edit: @qwizoking


----------



## 420God (Jun 7, 2017)

Fish weren't bitting but the crayfish were so we caught a bucket of them for supper.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2017)

got a new tiller.

found fdd a job.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2017)

thanks, kenny.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 7, 2017)

I just dropped 2k on a badass Samsung 28 cubic ft French door stainless steel refrigerator for the new house. They said delivery would take too long. I said fuck that. So I'm picking it up from the distribution center right now.


----------



## 420God (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 7, 2017)

420God said:


> View attachment 3956808


Oh sweet jesus!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 7, 2017)

420God said:


> View attachment 3956808


The only time you can suck the head and not be talking about dicks lol


----------



## Downtowntillman (Jun 7, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I just dropped 2k on a badass Samsung 28 cubic ft French door stainless steel refrigerator for the new house. They said delivery would take too long. I said fuck that. So I'm picking it up from the distribution center right now.



That's pretty fucking awesome Gary! Way to take control! You decide when that Bitch gets there....


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 7, 2017)

I need a priest, I need confession. I stole God's dinner pic and will do degenerate things


----------



## Downtowntillman (Jun 7, 2017)

420God said:


> View attachment 3956808



Nice presentation! Add a garnish with a evenly colored sauce.... bon appetit


----------



## ovo (Jun 7, 2017)

two grand for an ice box? must be nice


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 7, 2017)

@Gary Goodson Look Gar, it wants a hug!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 7, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> @Gary Goodson Look Gar, it wants a hug!
> View attachment 3956825


Yo this refrigerator is dope as fuck!

The protective plastic is still on. That's why it looks like that. I had to remove a small piece of trim to get it to fit. I'm gonna have to shave it down before I replace it. But that's cool, I got this homies.

And it's really quiet. At first I couldn't even tell it was on.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 7, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh sweet jesus!


So, you would eat it?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 7, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yo this refrigerator is dope as fuck!
> View attachment 3956874
> The protective plastic is still on. That's why it looks like that. And I had to remove a small piece of trim to get it to fit. I'm gonna have to shave it down before I replace it. But that's cool, I got this homies.
> View attachment 3956875
> And it's really quiet. At first I couldn't even tell it was on.


I rubbed my noodle on the handles


----------



## Bareback (Jun 7, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yo this refrigerator is dope as fuck!
> View attachment 3956874
> The protective plastic is still on. That's why it looks like that. And I had to remove a small piece of trim to get it to fit. I'm gonna have to shave it down before I replace it. But that's cool, I got this homies.
> View attachment 3956875
> And it's really quiet. At first I couldn't even tell it was on.


I almost got a Samsung with that blue light, I think it looks cool as f--- . But I op'ed for one with no circuit board. I know I'm a cheap MF 

Nice frige.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 7, 2017)

I asked mrs G to put my beer in the fridge so I can post a pic on RIU. 
 
lol she said she made it look pretty for y'all. Poor phil look at his lonely beer


----------



## srh88 (Jun 7, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I asked mrs G to put my beer in the fridge so I can post a pic on RIU.
> View attachment 3956880
> lol she said she made it look pretty for y'all. Poor phil look at his lonely beer


That one beer probably has more alcohol than all those buds


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 7, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> So, you would eat it?


Indeed


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 7, 2017)

srh88 said:


> That one beer probably has more alcohol than all those buds


Lol nah it's 5% hoe. It's Wednesday I'm not trying to get shitty. So water beers it is


----------



## Roscko (Jun 7, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I asked mrs G to put my beer in the fridge so I can post a pic on RIU.
> View attachment 3956880
> lol she said she made it look pretty for y'all. Poor phil look at his lonely beer


That wideopen coolselect pantry is a perfect fit for arms and legs, yet spacious enough for food also.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 7, 2017)

Roscko said:


> That wideopen coolselect pantry is a perfect fit for arms and legs, yet spacious enough for food also.


I'm probably gonna put deli meats in there. Maybe a bag or 2 of dicks or what not


----------



## Roscko (Jun 7, 2017)

I do have to say I love the self that slides back, that's an awesome feature. 
Too many times I have had to move shelves around just to fit that oddly tall item.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2017)

420God said:


> View attachment 3956808


My money is on Red Team ... more organized scrimmage


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> The only time you can suck the head and not be talking about dicks lol


How many can you fit in your mouth at once?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 7, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yo this refrigerator is dope as fuck!
> View attachment 3956874
> The protective plastic is still on. That's why it looks like that. And I had to remove a small piece of trim to get it to fit. I'm gonna have to shave it down before I replace it. But that's cool, I got this homies.
> View attachment 3956875
> And it's really quiet. At first I couldn't even tell it was on.


Copy cat!!!!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 7, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Copy cat!!!!
> View attachment 3956923


Shit I thought I was cool now I'm just a copy cat fatty...



With a huge dick!


cannabineer said:


> How many can you fit in your mouth at once?


3 huge ones like minez or 6 little ones. But it's getting all the dudes huddled up that's the problem. But what are you gonna do? You gotta get all 6 in there!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 7, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Shit I thought I cool now I'm just a copy cat fatty...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if it makes you feel better, your fridge is bigger than mine 
I went counter depth. It only 22.5 cubic ft.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 7, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Well if it makes you feel better, your fridge is bigger than mine
> I went counter depth. It only 22.5 cubic ft.


But what about that dick?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 7, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> But what about that dick?


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 7, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yo this refrigerator is dope as fuck!
> View attachment 3956874
> The protective plastic is still on. That's why it looks like that. And I had to remove a small piece of trim to get it to fit. I'm gonna have to shave it down before I replace it. But that's cool, I got this homies.
> View attachment 3956875
> And it's really quiet. At first I couldn't even tell it was on.


Plenty of room to lose your beers


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 7, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Shit I thought I was cool now I'm just a copy cat fatty...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a 36" x 71"?

We had to get a 33" so it would fit into the new cabinets. Needed the cabinet space more according to the boss, bigger pantry cabinet that way.

(The basement fridge has all the cool shit in it anyway .)


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Copy cat!!!!
> View attachment 3956923


LOL Mine, only 23 Cu Ft


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 7, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Is that a 36" x 71"?
> 
> We had to get a 33" so it would fit into the new cabinets. Needed the cabinet space more according to the boss, bigger pantry cabinet that way.
> 
> (The basement fridge has all the cool shit in it anyway .)


36" deep with the handles x 35.5" wide x 70" high with hinges. And I feel you on cabinet space. This place sucks on that. But we will make it work. There is a decent sized pantry so that will help a bit.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 7, 2017)

Yeah, we squeezed a lot of shit into a small kitchen. I fucking insisted on the optional LED lights that she didn't really want.

(Now, she loves it. Lol.)


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 7, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yeah, we squeezed a lot of shit into a small kitchen. I fucking insisted on the optional LED lights that she didn't really want.
> 
> (Now, she loves it. Lol.)
> 
> View attachment 3956976


That looks killer! Yea that fridge was a very snug fit. I had to remove the baseboard/trim because I didn't think to measure down there lol. I just measured the space between the wall and the counter. And was like "we're good bitch!" 

Look
 
I'll cut it to size and slap it back on tomorrow.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 7, 2017)

Holy Shit Fuck!

I just realized I turned 63 an hour ago. Well, that's going to be today's biggest accomplishment.

Other than painting the laundry room, the work must continue. Plenty of time to celebrate later when everything's done.

I can't wait to start some seeds.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 7, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Holy Shit Fuck!
> 
> I just realized I turned 63 an hour ago. Well, that's going to be today's biggest accomplishment.
> 
> ...


Happy B-day youngster LOL


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 7, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Holy Shit Fuck!
> 
> I just realized I turned 63 an hour ago. Well, that's going to be today's biggest accomplishment.
> 
> ...


Happy birthday! You can hang with the youngster as far as work goes


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 7, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Holy Shit Fuck!
> 
> I just realized I turned 63 an hour ago. Well, that's going to be today's biggest accomplishment.
> 
> ...


Happy birthday duder!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 7, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Holy Shit Fuck!
> 
> I just realized I turned 63 an hour ago. Well, that's going to be today's biggest accomplishment.
> 
> ...


Happy birthday brotha!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 7, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Holy Shit Fuck!
> 
> I just realized I turned 63 an hour ago. Well, that's going to be today's biggest accomplishment.
> 
> ...


Congrats on another year - you must be doing something right my friend.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 8, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Holy Shit Fuck!
> 
> I just realized I turned 63 an hour ago. Well, that's going to be today's biggest accomplishment.
> 
> ...


Happy birthday Tang....hope you have a good day and I sent up a penis shaped balloon packed with goodies, it's headed your your erection ....I mean direction.

Updates on the pepper garden are in order BTW.


Well I'm guna dabble a bit more and eat some of these Mexican coconut flavored ice creams .....got em two for a dollar ....I bought a dozen .....after the munchies set in, I'm sure il eat them all ....probably have the screaming shits tomorrow ....but well worth it imvho.


Good night guys and gals 




Bacon penis,vagina,dick


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 8, 2017)

So I was sitting on my porch having a smoke during that last post .....momma had no idea I was outside and set the fucking house alarm ....as soon as I opened the door .....I got the shit scared out of me ....


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 8, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Holy Shit Fuck!
> 
> I just realized I turned 63 an hour ago. Well, that's going to be today's biggest accomplishment.
> 
> ...


Happy birthday


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Holy Shit Fuck!
> 
> I just realized I turned 63 an hour ago. Well, that's going to be today's biggest accomplishment.
> 
> ...


How old do you feel?


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 8, 2017)

Finally got my light frame together. Shit's hard when you don't have many tools at your disposal.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

Donated plasma today


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 8, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Donated plasma today








Why?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Why?


Money nigga. Getting paid to save lives.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 8, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> How old do you feel?


Like I'm 10 years shy of the perfect life. But 15 would be better .


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 8, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Money nigga. Getting paid to save lives.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 8, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Donated plasma today


LoL


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 8, 2017)

Regained my best customer recently. He stopped coming around couple months ago, and my pocket really felt the hit. I thought he may have gotten busted, but I found out he met another local connect. Fuck. I finally enticed him back with a sit down taste test of all four of my strains to compare to this other dude's shit, and offered him a 10% discount. He stated that it was clearly a better deal, and he's been coming around on the regular again. I'm glad I didn't have to suck his dick, but I was prepared to...


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 8, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Holy Shit Fuck!
> 
> I just realized I turned 63 an hour ago. Well, that's going to be today's biggest accomplishment.
> 
> ...


Happy bday!! You work like your 23..


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 8, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Holy Shit Fuck!
> I just realized I turned 63 an hour ago. .


Keep on, keeping on, brother..Happy Birthday!

_“Men do not quit playing because they grow old; they grow old because they quit playing.” _
― Oliver Wendell Holmes Sr.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 8, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Like I'm 10 years shy of the perfect life. But 15 would be better .


happy birthday sir


----------



## dangledo (Jun 8, 2017)

Happy birthday, sir tangerine. Want some wings?



3 hours @ 200 got them crispy while staying perfectly moist inside. Just salt and pepper. Don't think I'll be able to eat fried wings again.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 8, 2017)

Happy birthday Tang. Party party party party party party party party party party party party party party party yeah....


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 8, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I asked mrs G to put my beer in the fridge so I can post a pic on RIU.
> View attachment 3956880
> lol she said she made it look pretty for y'all. Poor phil look at his lonely beer


 Beer goes in the drawer, set @ 32F. Best feature of these fridges.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 8, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Like I'm 10 years shy of the perfect life. But 15 would be better .


From your avatar, I thought you were in your 50's.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 8, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> From your avatar, I thought you were in your 50's.


From his posts, He's got the energy of a 30 yr old, that or he's got a shadow that can pick up a hammer too!


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 8, 2017)

I finally got my damn light wired, hung. And ready to install in the new grow cab...

Now to finish cutting vents, plug holes and paint the beotch flat white. 

The things we do to obtain good herb.


----------



## 420God (Jun 8, 2017)

I hit 10,000 posts.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 8, 2017)

I've been avoiding my neighbor for 2 days now. He decided to try doing balljoints in his boxtruck Monday. I told him what to remove, how to do it, lent him some big wrenches....He decided to take a sawzall to the nuts to get them out, trying to remove the whole knuckle/ spindle/ rotor/ caliper as a unit.. Now the the truck is sitting dead on jack stands, ones that are much smaller than what they should be, on a broken/gravely/ uneven driveway... I suggested putting boards under them, he didn't want to jack it up again. I told him to take the knuckles off and I'll press out/ in the bj's for him with my BJ press, but I'm not touching it like that. He wants to try doing one at a time on the truck, by hammering them in/out, even though I told him multiple times it can't be done...He's was by the house at least a dozen times yesterday, without any progress on his end. He's good for tearing shit apart , then begging for help. I told him of a shop that does big truck work and can tow it. 

It annoys me greatly when someone asks for advice, doesn't take it, then asks for help after its fucked.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

420God said:


> I hit 10,000 posts.


I want to have yer babies


----------



## 420God (Jun 8, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> I want to have yer babies


I hear that a lot, you'll have to get in line.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 8, 2017)

420God said:


> I hit 10,000 posts.


whore


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 8, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I've been avoiding my neighbor for 2 days now. He decided to try doing balljoints in his boxtruck Monday. I told him what to remove, how to do it, lent him some big wrenches....He decided to take a sawzall to the nuts to get them out, trying to remove the whole knuckle/ spindle/ rotor/ caliper as a unit.. Now the the truck is sitting dead on jack stands, ones that are much smaller than what they should be, on a broken/gravely/ uneven driveway... I suggested putting boards under them, he didn't want to jack it up again. I told him to take the knuckles off and I'll press out/ in the bj's for him with my BJ press, but I'm not touching it like that. He wants to try doing one at a time on the truck, by hammering them in/out, even though I told him multiple times it can't be done...He's was by the house at least a dozen times yesterday, without any progress on his end. He's good for tearing shit apart , then begging for help. I told him of a shop that does big truck work and can tow it.
> 
> It annoys me greatly when someone asks for advice, doesn't take it, then asks for help after its fucked.


No shit. 
About 8 years ago my niece was looking for a new computer and asked me for advice. The *first* thing I said was "*avoid HP*", so what did she do? Yep, she bought a new HP tower. 
It died in the first week.
Why the fuck did she even call me???


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> No shit.
> About 8 years ago my niece was looking for a new computer and asked me for advice. The *first* thing I said was "*avoid HP*", so what did she do? Yep, she bought a new HP tower.
> It died in the first week.
> Why the fuck did she even call me???


Shit go to Frys and buy all the parts to make yer own.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 8, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Shit go to Frys and buy all the parts to make yer own.


Building your own is definitely the way to go -- especially if you're picky about components. 
The biggest downside is troubleshooting if you don't have extra parts.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 8, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> No shit.
> About 8 years ago my niece was looking for a new computer and asked me for advice. The *first* thing I said was "*avoid HP*", so what did she do? Yep, she bought a new HP tower.
> It died in the first week.
> Why the fuck did she even call me???


Try being in medicine and having your family ask advice. The first time you give them the benefit of the doubt and offer advice. So what do they do? They follow the electrician's medical recommendations  After that you simply smile and walk away. Hard to watch people you love commit slow suicide.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 8, 2017)

I took a few minutes to customize the back of my new truck bed.

3 old king size bed comforters, a box full of bungee cords, ratchet straps, gloves, flares, glow sticks, an 8 X 10 tarp still in the wrapper and a tire pump.

A cargo bar to hold everything back there and 3 old milk crates for small stuff from grocery store.

Sealtest was the best milk. Since they were bought out, those warnings of prosecution for stealing their milk crates are now invalid.


----------



## ovo (Jun 8, 2017)

wonder if that one bird guy has sealtest shopping (grow) carts.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Try being in medicine and having your family ask advice. The first time you give them the benefit of the doubt and offer advice. So what do they do? They follow the electrician's medical recommendations  After that you simply smile and walk away. Hard to watch people you love commit slow suicide.


Yeah my moms a nurse we call her first.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 8, 2017)

420God said:


> I hit 10,000 posts.


Watch out Buck, there's a new contender closing in


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 8, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I took a few minutes to customize the back of my new truck bed.
> 
> 3 old king size bed comforters, a box full of bungee cords, ratchet straps, gloves, flares, glow sticks, an 8 X 10 tarp still in the wrapper and a tire pump.
> 
> ...


Whew! I saw the pic and was gonna post you to paint/otherwise obscure them. Last year a neighbor of my ex- called the cops to report some vandalism at his house. Cops come, see a stack of milk crates, ask him if he works for the milk outfit, no, arrest him for theft


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 8, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Whew! I saw the pic and was gonna post you to paint/otherwise obscure them. Last year a neighbor of my ex- called the cops to report some vandalism at his house. Cops come, see a stack of milk crates, ask him if he works for the milk outfit, no, arrest him for theft


 dude must be a dick.. Someone fucks up his housex then the cops come and place the long dick of the law on his forehead.. sounds like there is more to the story


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> dude must be a dick.. Someone fucks up his housex then the cops come and place the long dick of the law on his forehead.. sounds like there is more to the story


Possesion is 9/10 of the law.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 8, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> dude must be a dick.. Someone fucks up his housex then the cops come and place the long dick of the law on his forehead.. sounds like there is more to the story


He was a dick, my ex was happy he got busted; loud late parties, asshole kids, etc. He likely was an ass to the cops; he was a belligerent sort. The crates gave them a legit excuse to fuck him; in this case, good on the cops.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 8, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> He was a dick, my ex was happy he got busted; loud late parties, asshole kids, etc. He likely was an ass to the cops; he was a belligerent sort. The crates gave them a legit excuse to fuck him; in this case, good on the cops.


LOL, failing the attitude test


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 8, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> He was a dick, my ex was happy he got busted; loud late parties, asshole kids, etc. He likely was an ass to the cops; he was a belligerent sort. The crates gave them a legit excuse to fuck him; in this case, good on the cops.


In other words, it was karma delivered by the cops. 
(Delivery mechanism is irrelevant -- it's gonna happen.)


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 8, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> In other words, it was karma delivered by the cops.
> (Delivery mechanism is irrelevant -- it's gonna happen.)


Yep. He would occasionally steal her Sunday newspaper. If she didn't go out early enough (in his mind) to get it, he steal it and when she caught him he said I thought you were out of town and it would be taken anyway. I think the vandalism was done by kids getting even with his kids


----------



## srh88 (Jun 8, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> He was a dick, my ex was happy he got busted; loud late parties, asshole kids, etc. He likely was an ass to the cops; he was a belligerent sort. The crates gave them a legit excuse to fuck him; in this case, good on the cops.


A cop told me about milk crates when I was younger.. I kept my dirtbikes on them. I got busted for agricultural vandalism.. going through a corn field in the winter lol.. but I tried to run and ran out of gas. Cop let me push my bike all the way home.. and when I put it on a milk crate he told me.. but didn't fuck with me over it


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 8, 2017)

srh88 said:


> A cop told me about milk crates when I was younger.. I kept my dirtbikes on them. I got busted for agricultural vandalism.. going through a corn field in the winter lol.. but I tried to run and ran out of gas. Cop let me push my bike all the way home.. and when I put it on a milk crate he told me.. but didn't fuck with me over it


LOL. I really hope that our fav birdman alters his shopping carts so they can't be traced when he goes cola selling


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL. I really hope that our fav birdman alters his shopping carts so they can't be traced when he goes cola selling


Ive seen people push walmart carts 2 miles away. Never seen cops do anything about it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 8, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Ive seen people push walmart carts 2 miles away. Never seen cops do anything about it.


Seems to be true


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 8, 2017)

A lot of people love to hate walmart...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 8, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Ive seen people push walmart carts 2 miles away. Never seen cops do anything about it.


Try planting the marijuanas in it.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 8, 2017)

Back at it again! Our table is too big to take to the new place. So I jumped on Craigslist and found a nice round table at an amazing price!
 
$50 bucks!!! But I had to drive an hour away to get it. Even with a 2 hour round trip it was still worth it.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 8, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Back at it again! Our table is too big to take to the new place. So I jumped on Craigslist and found a nice round table at an amazing price!
> View attachment 3957390
> $50 bucks!!! But I had to drive an hour away to get it. Even with a 2 hour round trip it was still worth it.


Very nice. Perfect for eating dix


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> A lot of people love to hate walmart...


Hey walmart made china the greatest economy on earth.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 8, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Very nice. Perfect for eating dix


That he keeps fresh in that new fridge..lol


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Try planting the marijuanas in it.


Shit next time the cops catch me with weed ima pop an alkacelcer and drop down and fake a sezure. Claim texas compassionate use.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 8, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Hey walmart made china the greatest economy on earth.


Who are you and what did you do with the real Drowning-man?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Who are you and what did you do with the real Drowning-man?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 8, 2017)

Uhhh..... this is a new one. Lol. The roots split the party cup open and kept going! 

On another note, I learned today that I'm on the ballot for teacher of the year in my city. Ha! (There's like 30 other names on it too though so I know I won't win). Fucking funny though.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3957564
> Uhhh..... this is a new one. Lol. The roots split the party cup open and kept going!
> 
> On another note, I learned today that I'm on the ballot for teacher of the year in my city. Ha! (There's like 30 other names on it too though so I know I won't win). Fucking funny though.


What do you teach?


----------



## Los Reefersaurus (Jun 8, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3957564
> Uhhh..... this is a new one. Lol. The roots split the party cup open and kept going!


That is damn impressive, what are your room stats to get a result like that?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 8, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3957564
> Uhhh..... this is a new one. Lol. The roots split the party cup open and kept going!
> On another note, I learned today that I'm on the ballot for teacher of the year in my city. Ha! (There's like 30 other names on it too though so I know I won't win). Fucking funny though.





Los Reefersaurus said:


> That is damn impressive, what are your room stats to get a result like that?


Yes, please do tell.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 8, 2017)

Took the dogs outside to relieve themselves, then went to walmart. The robot vacuum cleaner was going when I left so I thought I would come home to a clean house. 
*NOT*
One of the dogs took a shit shortly after I left. The robot vacuum actually picked up most of the dog shit, but there are a couple of spots that need the be cleaned. 
So now I get to break out the carpet cleaner and a swiffer for the tile. When that's done, I get to disassemble the robot vacuum and do some serious cleaning with a roll of paper towels, lots of Q-tips, and a quart of rubbing alcohol. 
FUUUUUCK!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 8, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> What do you teach?


Botany.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 8, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yes, please do tell.


Thanks guys. Nothing too special. T5 8 bulb 4ft. Dynagro foliage pro, mag pro and protekt. Recycled pro mix. 

I'll tell you what does that to the roots though. It's called photosynthesis plus c. Look it up and tell your store to stock it NOW. 

It smells like raw sewage. Literally. Like a piece of shit farted. Beneficial bacterias. The smell dissipates quickly but man, it's bad. 

But your roots will pretty much grow legs and walk away.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Botany.


Nice wat grade level?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Botany.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 8, 2017)

This stuff. Get it.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 8, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Nice wat grade level?


Fuckin around I teach art. Taught elementary, middle and high school. Recently got a masters degree and I'm currently applying to universities. Community colleges too. Wherever has the best fishing.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3957604
> This stuff. Get it.


I want to grow some rainforest enthenogenic plants. My own psychodelic garden.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 8, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> I want to grow some rainforest enthenogenic plants. My own psychodelic garden.


I'm all for psychedelics man. 

Just stay away from that glass dick


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Fuckin around I teach art. Taught elementary, middle and high school. Recently got a masters degree and I'm currently applying to universities. Community colleges too. Wherever has the best fishing.


I like catfishing. Might give alligator hunting a try.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'm all for psychedelics man.
> 
> Just stay away from that glass dick


----------



## Bareback (Jun 8, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Fuckin around I teach art. Taught elementary, middle and high school. Recently got a masters degree and I'm currently applying to universities. Community colleges too. Wherever has the best fishing.


I work at a major university and the fishing is good around here , large mouth bass, stripers , bream ,perch and
crappy of course cats and not to far from gulf coast and east coast . Throw in deer turkey gator squrril possum chip munk cyoaties to


With my spelling you won't even miss SF. Lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 8, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> On another note, I learned today that I'm on the ballot for teacher of the year in my city. Ha! (There's like 30 other names on it too though so I know I won't win). Fucking funny though.


I hope you win!



Bob Zmuda said:


> Fuckin around I teach art. Taught elementary, middle and high school. Recently got a masters degree and I'm currently applying to universities. Community colleges too. Wherever has the best fishing.


I always thought teaching college 
would about the best job there is.

One of my profs in school was just a few years older than us and joined our circle of friends within a month. He sure liked smoking weed and we loved having a new friend with a car and a job .


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 8, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Fuckin around I teach art. Taught elementary, middle and high school. Recently got a masters degree and I'm currently applying to universities. Community colleges too. Wherever has the best fishing.


You know I always wondered if that was possible, "teaching art". I think 'art' is something you are born with. I find stick figure challenging. I think you can teach art appreciation.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 8, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> You know I always wondered if that was possible, "teaching art". I think 'art' is something you are born with. I find stick figure challenging. I think you can teach art appreciation.


My mom taught art and calligraphy at university. The graphic art was much more strict and methodical than you'd imagine. There's learning proportioning, shadowing, etc.. Her students were always drawing these mannequin type bodies with the heads segmented into quadrants and the like. It was kinda unnerving, like portfolios of serial killers  It took a lot of discipline to learn this realism, I never put in the time. Music was always my bag...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 8, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> My mom taught art and calligraphy at university. The graphic art was much more strict and methodical than you'd imagine. There's learning proportioning, shadowing, etc.. Her students were always drawing these mannequin type bodies with the heads segmented into quadrants and the like. It was kinda unnerving, like portfolios of serial killers  It took a lot of discipline to learn this realism, I never put in the time. Music was always my bag...


Very well said, thank you


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 8, 2017)

I'm fairly artistic, 8th best artist in California. as you can see.....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 8, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm fairly artistic, 8th best artist in California. View attachment 3957672as you can see.....


Is that a giant penis monkey wrench? 
Or is it giant monkey penis wrench...? 
Fuck it, you know what I mean!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 8, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm fairly artistic, 8th best artist in California. View attachment 3957672as you can see.....


You get an A.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 8, 2017)

And what's up with the gun that shoots used tampons? 
Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 8, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> And what's up with the gun that shoots used tampons?
> Inquiring minds want to know...


They didn't have the stuff I needed so I had to improvise. The dick is a bone and the gun is shooting arrows.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 8, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm fairly artistic, 8th best artist in California. View attachment 3957672as you can see.....


Why does it stop and not loop? The art is exceptional but the engineering, is sad


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 8, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> And what's up with the gun that shoots used tampons?
> Inquiring minds want to know...


Why did you choose such a distressing screen name?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 8, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Why does it stop and not loop? The art is exceptional but the engineering, is sad


I have no idea.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 8, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I have no idea.


64


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 8, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Why did you choose such a distressing screen name?


It was one an old gaming alias. 
"Testicleez" was another favorite...


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 9, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Wherever has the best fishing.


good to see you have your priorities in order


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 9, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> good to see you have your priorities in order


Applied to humboldt state. I could have steel head and ocean fishing. I could live with that.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 9, 2017)

Friday is sushi night. I wish I could have it for breakfast right now.


----------



## 420God (Jun 9, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3957787
> View attachment 3957788
> Friday is sushi night. I wish I could have it for breakfast right now.


@Singlemalt


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 9, 2017)

420God said:


> @Singlemalt


LOL I bet he'd eat that, all of that


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 9, 2017)

Making slow progress with my new grow space. Doesn't help I've only got a Dremel 3000 and some other basic hand tools.

Today I installed the almost light proof intake vent. Painted the inside of two builders vents matte black. And cut the holes part way with the dremel. Then found the hacksaw blade to be far quicker. And quieter...

Hoping that I can get the exhaust fan and vent installed. Or at the very least. Marked out and partially cut by tomorrow afternoon. Would love to have it done by Sunday night. But, that's not likely to happen.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 9, 2017)

420God said:


> @Singlemalt


Indeed my brother


----------



## Bareback (Jun 9, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3957787
> View attachment 3957788
> Friday is sushi night. I wish I could have it for breakfast right now.



Show off ........


----------



## Bareback (Jun 9, 2017)

Yesterday I went to a funeral for my cousin, he was 52 . ......



Fuck cancer......


----------



## srh88 (Jun 9, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Yesterday I went to a funeral for my cousin, he was 52 . ......
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck cancer......


Sorry to hear about that man.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 9, 2017)

First day in weeks it's been calm enough to spray outside. So that's done.


----------



## 420God (Jun 9, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> First day in weeks it's been calm enough to spray outside. So that's done.


What'd you spray?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 9, 2017)

Azamax
On everything!


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 9, 2017)

420God said:


> What'd you spray?


Semen


----------



## Bareback (Jun 9, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Sorry to hear about that man.


Thanks SRH we grew up together , my two brothers , his two brothers , and his two sisters. His uncle was blind and lived with my grandpa from age 6 until the end , so they were at our place or vis versa until we started getting in bad trouble and some of us moved away. Too many memories but some damn good times , ya'll know what I mean.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 9, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3957604
> This stuff. Get it.


i stopped at 3 places today looking for this shit.. couldnt find it  ill have to order it online


----------



## srh88 (Jun 9, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Thanks SRH we grew up together , my two brothers , his two brothers , and his two sisters. His uncle was blind and lived with my grandpa from age 6 until the end , so they were at our place or vis versa until we started getting in bad trouble and some of us moved away. Too many memories but some damn good times , ya'll know what I mean.


at least youll always have the memories man


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 9, 2017)

srh88 said:


> i stopped at 3 places today looking for this shit.. couldnt find it  ill have to order it online


Me too. Must be new to the market.


----------



## Los Reefersaurus (Jun 9, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Me too. Must be new to the market.


Looks like you can only get it 1) in Cali and 2) in the US though Amazon


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 9, 2017)

The wife and I signed up for social security today. She turned 62 in April, I was 63 yesterday.

I got $105. more by waiting and not signing at 62. Where I worked gives you extra pension money until you sign up or turn 63 which ever comes 1st.

So I made the company pay me more for a year. They always said I was an 'asset' so they shouldn't complain.

Also, since we were both 62 for over a month, they paid for last month too. $10 less a month but the double check first time seemed too good to resist.

So we're going shopping to celebrate. We need rugs, lots of rugs. 

The guy at SS asked me if I still worked.
I told him I work so much I don't know how I found time to go to my real job, but I don't get paid, so it's cool. 

I'm allowed to make $16,900 a year. Until I'm 70 when I'm allowed to make $44K.

Don't ask me to explain that shit. Lol.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 9, 2017)

I made a cheeseburger. 
Yay me! 
I'm so big... (literally)


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 9, 2017)

Los Reefersaurus said:


> Looks like you can only get it 1) in Cali and 2) in the US though Amazon


hmmm I didn't know it was exclusive to Cali? Usual it's opposite lol. Available everywhere except the "nanny state". Where politicians like to decide that everything is harmful to us. So they should keep us safe. Cocksuckers.

https://www.amazon.com/Microbe-Life-717618-Plus-C-Fertilizer/dp/B00CJJ2M1K/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1497041921&sr=8-3&keywords=photosynthesis+plus

Theres the amazon link. Doesn't say anything about cali only shipping. If it does get the "photosynthesis plus" I looked at bacteria strains and couldn't find anything different. Not sure what the fucking "c" is. But that's what I use.

Been using it for 5+ years so I don't think it's "new"


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 9, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> hmmm I didn't know it was exclusive to Cali? Usual it's opposite lol. Available everywhere except the "nanny state". Where politicians like to decide that everything is harmful to us. So they should keep us safe. Cocksuckers.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Microbe-Life-717618-Plus-C-Fertilizer/dp/B00CJJ2M1K/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1497041921&sr=8-3&keywords=photosynthesis+plus
> 
> ...


You live in the center of the cannabis universe, so nothing is new to you. 
On the outer fringes, we eagerly accept "pearls cast before swine".
Oink oink mother fucker! (Thank you.)


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 9, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I made a cheeseburger.
> Yay me!
> I'm so big... (literally)
> View attachment 3957940


You can't tell, but this is actually a gourmet burger I spent time seasoning and getting to room temp before cooking.
Ground Angus (85% lean)
White American cheese (I know, I know, it sounds racist)
Red onion (I know...)
A little spinach mixed with the lettuce.

I rock a burger, bitches.
It was fabulous.


----------



## Los Reefersaurus (Jun 9, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> You can't tell, but this is actually a gourmet burger I spent time seasoning and getting to room temp before cooking.
> Ground Angus (85% lean)
> White American cheese (I know, I know, it sounds racist)
> Red onion (I know...)
> ...


Yum . you got me thinking of burgers now. I think I will go pick up a Jr chicken and a Mc Double at McD's , not your caliber but for 3.50 it is fucking good and just enough food

Just got the call my micro clover seeds have arrived, hooray!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 9, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> You live in the center of the cannabis universe, so nothing is new to you.
> On the outer fringes, we eagerly accept "pearls cast before swine".
> Oink oink mother fucker! (Thank you.)


I'd get the quart. Pint is too small. Once I got the gallon and I feel by the time I was near the end, many of the bacteria had died. I usually use 1-2 quarts through a whole grow seed to harvest. I honestly don't measure I just dump some in LOL. It's one of those things you really can't overdo. Every 1-2 weeks.

Worth every cent.

Don't say I didn't warn you guys about the smell! (think port a potty at a chili fest)


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 9, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3957787
> View attachment 3957788
> Friday is sushi night. I wish I could have it for breakfast right now.


Your wife's boobs.....excuse me I have to go to the bathroom for a min, watch out towels


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 9, 2017)

My _armadillo_ is flowering. * 
Weird.
 
_* - Amaryllis _


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

srh88 said:


> at least youll always have the memories man


Yeah i had memories, then i took enough drugs to kill them off


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 9, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3957787
> View attachment 3957788
> Friday is sushi night. I wish I could have it for breakfast right now.



With a spread like that, I'd make every night Sushi night...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

Just absolutely killed it bass fishing the last few hours up the west branch on oroville. Sorry no pics. 
Hitting up almanor this Sunday again. Hopefully only adults this time, if not oh well, i just won't wear my thong again


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Semen


Skeet skeet skeet!


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

My step moms a fucking bitch fuck her! I hope she gets hit by a fucking car.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

Such negativity


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> My step moms a fucking bitch fuck her! I hope she gets hit by a fucking car.


Is that who you posted pic of?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Is that who you posted pic of?


No that was my mother. Im talking about my fathers bitch wife.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

My step mom was fucking hotter than shit. i had zero problem giving her a kiss


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> My step mom is/was fucking hotter than shit.


My step mom is white trash


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> My step mom is white trash


Well that sucks. Is she hot? Got pics?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> My step moms a fucking bitch fuck her! I hope she gets hit by a fucking car.


Watch Death in Paradise on Netflix. It's a Brit-French detective show 6 seasons. They solve murders, very inventive ones; consider it a tutorial or primer as it were .


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 9, 2017)

Forgot to mention, it also has lots of extremely hot Caribbean women


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Well that sucks. Is she hot? Got pics?


No i only keep pics of family and loved ones not those i hate. Would you keep a picture of hitler in yer phone?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 9, 2017)

Did she ground you?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Did she ground you?


No i havent seen my father in 2 years and she wont let me come see him. He uses all his energy taking care of her dementia mother yet she wint let his fucking children see theyre father


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> No i havent seen my father in 2 years and she wont let me come see him. He uses all his energy taking care of her dementia mother yet she wint let his fucking children see theyre father


Why won't she let you come see him? Were you smokin the glass dick and she don't want that shit around her? Maybe?

Btw, dementia is fucked up dude. My mom died a couple years ago from Alzheimer's. its all bad.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> No i havent seen my father in 2 years and she wont let me come see him. He uses all his energy taking care of her dementia mother yet she wint let his fucking children see theyre father


just go anyway..


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Why won't she let you come see him? Were you smokin the glass dick and she don't want that shit around her? Maybe?


Know she gets a kick outa controling a crypled old man. She wont let any of us come over. And i dint move all the way to bumfuck egypt to prove im trying to come back to this shit.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Know she gets a kick outa controling a crypled old man. She wont let any of us come over. And i dint move all the way to bumfuck egypt to prove im trying to come back to this shit.


How old is your crippled ol man? I picture you being 29. How old is ur dad?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Know she gets a kick outa controling a crypled old man. She wont let any of us come over. And i dint move all the way to bumfuck egypt to prove im trying to come back to this shit.


You're an adult.. go over anyway


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

srh88 said:


> You're an adult.. go over anyway


*sober the first time


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

By sober i mean: liquored up, stoned just not on speed


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> How old is your crippled ol man? I picture you being 29. How old is ur dad?


61 hes missing 3 disc in his spine, has arthritis, diabetes, a grape fruit sized hernia, and is starting to get glaucoma


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

srh88 said:


> You're an adult.. go over anyway


I got to respect my fathers wishes.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> 61 hes missing 3 disc in his spine, has arthritis, diabetes, a grape fruit sized hernia, and is starting to get glaucoma


A grapefruit sized hernia? Why the fuck doesn't he get it fixed. 



That's a big hernia damn


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> By sober i mean: liquored up, stoned just not on speed


I drink at partys and rarely smoke weed only smoked like 4 times in 3 month


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

Hyena?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> A grapefruit sized hernia? Why the fuck doesn't he get it fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a big hernia damn


Cuz insurance considers it an elective surgery. Theyll only pay80%. They want like $3000. He lives in disability


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Cuz insurance considers it an elective surgery. Theyll only pay80%. They want like $3000. He lives in disability


what is it with you whites and your inter-generational disability and drug abuse?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> what is it with you whites and your inter-generational disability and drug abuse?


Right?


Now, unless his dad is living fat, lot's of worth,,,not willing to pay for insurance, or lives in one of those fucked up states that didn't expand.
There's zero problem getting that fucking huge hernia taken care of right now.

After the repubs rebrand obama care, no chance


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> what is it with you whites and your inter-generational disability and drug abuse?


My dads an old man who never even smoked a joint and i was disabled in iraq. Discrinating against cryples makes you a hypocrite. Youve lost all respect


----------



## srh88 (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> I got to respect my fathers wishes.


So he doesn't want you there either?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 9, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> With a spread like that, I'd make every night Sushi night...


With boobs, I mean spread, I mean... 
Aw fuck it, you know what I mean.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Right?
> 
> 
> Now, unless his dad is living fat, lot's of worth,,,not willing to pay for insurance, or lives in one of those fucked up states that didn't expand.
> ...


He worked hard all his life and i was shot and blown up. We earned it.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

srh88 said:


> So he doesn't want you there either?


Hes to old and tired to argue with her


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> He worked hard all his life and i was shot and blown up. We earned it.


Yep.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> He worked hard all his life and i was shot and blown up. We earned it.


So, thanks for your service first of all. Are you telling me the VA is so bad that it's gonna cost him 3k to get it fixed?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

Pretty cool story about me, gotta tell it.

My moms dad was shot down over the Philippines, bataan death march, escaped, recaptured, pow for the whole rest of the war.

We got it so fucking easy except those who have been in war


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> So, thanks for your service first of all. Are you telling me the VA is so bad that it's gonna cost him 3k to get it fixed?


Hes not a vet i am. But he paid taxes and paid into SS for 45 years. And i served in iraq we dont deserve to be associated with those wellfare sponges.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Hes to old and tired to argue with her


He's younger than I am, I'd argue with the bitch


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Pretty cool story about me, gotta tell it.
> 
> My moms dad was shot down over the Philippines, bataan death march, escaped, recaptured, pow for the whole rest of the war.
> 
> We got it so fucking easy except those who have been in war


Its funny how calls everyone racist nazis yet makes fun of retards cryples and veterans


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 9, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> He's younger than I am, I'd argue with the bitch


yep


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> My dads an old man who never even smoked a joint and i was disabled in iraq. Discrinating against cryples makes you a hypocrite. Youve lost all respect


your dad is 62, so he went to iraq as a battle soldier at the age of 49 (at youngest)?

NO ONE BELIEVES YOU CRACKHEAD.

your whole family is composed of lazy brokedicks dependent on government checks. and you are a drug addict. own it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Hes not a vet i am. But he paid taxes and paid into SS for 45 years. And i served in iraq we dont deserve to be associated with those wellfare sponges.


inter-generational welfare sponges, addicted to drugs.

you are perfectly able-bodied and can work but choose not to, and get a free government check instead.

ya know what that's called? welfare.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> My step moms a fucking bitch fuck her! I hope she gets hit by a fucking car.


What's she wearing?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> inter-generational welfare sponges, addicted to drugs.
> 
> you are perfectly able-bodied and can work but choose not to, and get a free government check instead.
> 
> ya know what that's called? welfare.


Say what you want about me but my father paid taxes and SS his whole life and never did drugs. He first became disable 18 years ago working in the factories. Hes no spounge.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 9, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> what is it with you whites and your inter-generational disability and drug abuse?


the whiter, the worse


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Say what you want about me but my father paid taxes and SS his whole life and never did drugs. He first became disable 18 years ago working in the factories. Hes no spounge.


Not to call you out, but if he's on disability, that hyena would be gone


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

Fuckin Obama!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Say what you want about me but my father paid taxes and SS his whole life and never did drugs. He first became disable 18 years ago working in the factories. Hes no spounge.


you just said he was disabled in iraq, not a factory.

and what he does has no bearing on you. you are able-bodied anx can work, but instead you choose to suck up federal dollars and waste them on crack. you are a fucking welfare leech.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Not to call you out, but if he's on disability, that hyena would be gone


Medicare only pays 80%. He has to fork over $3000 dollers. Hes only eloted $900 a month for living expences. You can add right?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> you just said he was disabled in iraq, not a factory.
> 
> and what he does has no bearing on you. you are able-bodied anx can work, but instead you choose to suck up federal dollars and waste them on crack. you are a fucking welfare leech.


No i said i was disabled in iraq. Wered you learn to read?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Hes not a vet i am. But he paid taxes and paid into SS for 45 years. And ""I"" served in iraq we dont deserve to be associated with those wellfare sponges.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 9, 2017)

DM, Aero is 100% dead on correct. Your dad is basically what Obamacare was created for, medical eligibility for the poor too. And it's still available. That hernia should have been gone awhile ago.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> No i said i was disabled in iraq. Wered you learn to read?


so why don't you work?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

Fucking cool shit. Just in the last 6 or so months, i type in my grandpas name and way more shit come up. Pretty cool. My grandpa grew up in Beverly Hills. The very next football captain of their highschool right after George reeves. They don't say anything about the Bataan squadron he flew. If you don't believe me, i show some other shit.

So if that isn't bad enough. Dude came home under 100lb's. had to spend a whole year in the VA for hella bad TB. I have all 3 of his stamp collection books.

The guy went on to serve 2 yrs in the Korean. Spent the rest of his life delivering mail.
I grew up with him right down the street from me. Such a cool man. God dam. Sorry for the rant


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Fucking cool shit. Just in the last 6 or so months, i type in my grandpas name and way more shit come up. Pretty cool. My grandpa grew up in Beverly Hills. The very next football captain of their highschool right after George reeves. They don't say anything about the Bataan squardron he flew. If you don't believe me, i show some other shit.
> View attachment 3958051
> So if that isn't bad enough. Dude came home under 100lb's. had to spend a whole year in the VA for hella bad TB. I have all 3 of his stamp collection books.
> 
> ...


Yeah my grampa faught at normandy but he was an abusive racist asshole. I respect his service but he was a shitty excuse for a human being.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

My grandpa fucking hatted. I mean hatted that Richard nixon guy.





He fucking hated him hella bad.

Could only imagine what the duder would be saying about that trump fucker right now. Omg


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 9, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Took the dogs outside to relieve themselves, then went to walmart. The robot vacuum cleaner was going when I left so I thought I would come home to a clean house.
> *NOT*
> One of the dogs took a shit shortly after I left. The robot vacuum actually picked up most of the dog shit, but there are a couple of spots that need the be cleaned.
> So now I get to break out the carpet cleaner and a swiffer for the tile. When that's done, I get to disassemble the robot vacuum and do some serious cleaning with a roll of paper towels, lots of Q-tips, and a quart of rubbing alcohol.
> ...


Lol....the wife just said she was thinking about getting one of these for the family room.....so I shared this post with her and we proceeded to laugh so hard we cried.....little Inda was looking at us like we were crazy..lol....Oh fuck, I haven't laughed that hard in a while ....it was funny yesterday, but I guess mommas laughter was contagious....it only got funnier as I attempted to explain what a neat and tidy guy you are...


You win the internet today


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 9, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Lol....the wife just said she was thinking about getting one of these for the family room.....so I shared this post with her and we proceeded to laugh so hard we cried.....little Inda was looking at us like we were crazy..lol....Oh fuck, I haven't laughed that hard in a while Tang.....it was funny yesterday, but I guess mommas laughter was contagious....it only got funnier as I attempted to explain what a neat and tidy guy you are...
> 
> 
> You win the internet today Tang


And this is the second fucking time! Our first robot vacuum died shortly after an encounter with dog shit. I don't think it was related, but ya never know....
I would pay an extra $100 for a "sniffer" feature that avoids feces.
I'm totally serious. 
Spent too much "quality time" with dog shit, up close & personal.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah my grampa faught at normandy but he was an abusive racist asshole. I respect his service but he was a shitty excuse for a human being.


Yeah. Cool thing was my grandpa was not racist either.

Now, his brother oh fuck!

That dude was infantry, killed a jap, took his katana. Had it sent home where he had it up on the wall for as long as i remember him.But you know what? I don't think he was racist against blacks, Jews, native Americans. In fact i know he wasn't. But the guy sure did brag about killing that Japanese fellar.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

My dad wouldnt stand up for his son, i told him i give up and i wont be calling anymore. My familys dead to me. I give up im done trying i nothing to live for. I believe in God but im starting to believe he doesnt give a fuck. He didt die for me he died for his ego and so he wouldnt he found to be a lier. Im done fuck it...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> My dad wouldnt stand up for his son, i told him i give up and i wont be calling anymore. My familys dead to me. I give up im done trying i nothing to live for. I believe in God but im starting to believe he doesnt give a fuck. He didt die for me he died for his ego and so he wouldnt he found to be a lier. Im done fuck it...


Relax.
Breathe.
My dad was also a total failure as a father. 
It's OK.
It's not your fault...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

My dads a dick. He's a reborn christian. Guy was a failure as a father, found the lord, and.

I still love him. He's a dick, but i love him.

Best thing you can do is don't live up to your father. IMO


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 9, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> And this is the second fucking time! Our first robot vacuum died shortly after an encounter with dog shit. I don't think it was related, but ya never know....
> I would pay an extra $100 for a "sniffer" feature that avoids feces.
> I'm totally serious.
> Spent too much "quality time" with dog shit, up close & personal.


That's some hilarious ass stuff rite there.....my wife talked about it I thought.....where did I just hear something about these....then remembered and shared the post LOL


For some reason I thought tangerine5 posted it .....so my apologies for that ....you win the internet for the day.....seriously couldn't breathe ....thanks for that ...we need a good laugh every now and then raising kids and being busy all the time...

You delivered....with pics to boot LMFAO


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> My dad wouldnt stand up for his son, i told him i give up and i wont be calling anymore. My familys dead to me. I give up im done trying i nothing to live for. I believe in God but im starting to believe he doesnt give a fuck. He didt die for me he died for his ego and so he wouldnt he found to be a lier. Im done fuck it...


Please don't make me tell you the stories of my fathers fucked up vietnam stuff. i forgive him. You should try too. Life moves on. Gotta grab it by the horns.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

So anyways, I've talked waaaaay too much. Here




Norcal in the house


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

@Bob Zmuda ^^^^ norcal. Plenty of universities here 
Shit, come back over here, we fish everyday. There's a university here i know you know


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 9, 2017)

Trying to make up for lunch with some veggie soup...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

@Bob Zmuda
We got trout here too brotha some folks call em steelhead mmmm hhmmmm


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> My dad wouldnt stand up for his son, i told him i give up and i wont be calling anymore. My familys dead to me. I give up im done trying i nothing to live for. I believe in God but im starting to believe he doesnt give a fuck. He didt die for me he died for his ego and so he wouldnt he found to be a lier. Im done fuck it...


LoL..


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Relax.
> Breathe.
> My dad was also a total failure as a father.
> It's OK.
> It's not your fault...


All of them. I got off meth for them. I come back and gues wat? No body gives a flying fuck. Sober, dope fiend doesnt matter nothings changed absolutely nothing. I used drugs so i wouldnt feel i was a zombie i felt nothing.when i got sober i didnt become hapier i became angry. The longer i was sober the more angry i became now im full of fucking hate. I just told my mom i was done with my family that i did it for them and they dont care and what kind of christians they were to b so unforgiving? And she turned around with an angry look on her face saying" you did horrible things to them!" And i yelled But they fucking forgave Nathan!(My brother, a worse dope fiend then me!) And she said hes really trying and working hard" that made me fucking livid im so angry im shaking. Drugs made me a harmless drooling zombie. Probly safer for me and others for me to be doped outa my mind. Fuck it . Ill talk to yall later ima go score some medicine


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

Fucking everyone and everything.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> All of them. I got off meth for them. I come back and gues wat? No body gives a flying fuck. Sober, dope fiend doesnt matter nothings changed absolutely nothing. I used drugs so i wouldnt feel i was a zombie i felt nothing.when i got sober i didnt become hapier i became angry. The longer i was sober the more angry i became now im full of fucking hate. I just told my mom i was done with my family that i did it for them and they dont care and what kind of christians they were to b so unforgiving? And she turned around with an angry look on her face saying" you did horrible things to them!" And i yelled But they fucking forgave Nathan!(My brother, a worse dope fiend then me!) And she said hes really trying and working hard" that made me fucking livid im so angry im shaking. Drugs made me a harmless drooling zombie. Probly safer for me and others for me to be doped outa my mind. Fuck it . Ill talk to yall later ima go score some medicine


Please stay off the speed bro. Horrible drug i know all too well.

Been more than 10 yrs now since i even seen that fucked up drug. You can do it! It's hard at first, the longer you go without, the better prepared you are to say fuck no


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Please stay off the speed bro. Horrible drug i know all too well.
> 
> Been more than 10 yrs now since i even seen that fucked up drug. You can do it! It's hard at first, the longer you go without, the better prepared you are to say fuck no


Why should i say no?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

This is the only thread that maybe somebody will listen to my favorite now dead singer is why I'm posting here


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Why should i say no?


Speed kills your endorphins. It kills your ability to have fun without it. It kills you.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Why should i say no?


(1) For yourself, and
(2) For the ones that died without a chance

Stop blaming others, stop comparing yourself to others. Get a job helping others and give to them what you wish you had and when you aren't doing that run, pound that anger into the pavement.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 9, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> have you considered letting jesus take the wheel?


I did that once. Pretty sure he was drinking.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Why should i say no?


Because you'll be dead in a cardboard box in less than a year and no one will care. Quit feeling sorry for yourself god damn it. You keep looking for some pie in the sky validation. Go to school, learn something, go to a new state and start over, fresh. Make your own life. Quit expecting your family, friends, strangers to make big over you it won't happen.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Speed kills your endorphins. It kills your ability to have fun without it. It kills you.


Thats the point.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Speed kills your endorphins. It kills your ability to have fun without it. It kills you.


Speed's too good. It breaks the Universe.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Because you'll be dead in a cardboard box in less than a year and no one will care. Quit feeling sorry for yourself god damn it. You keep looking for some pie in the sky validation. Go to school, learn something, go to a new state and start over, fresh. Make your own life. Quit expecting your family, friends, strangers to make big over you it won't happen.


Death is a mercy. Ive tryed at least a dozen times i obviously didnt try hard enough.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Death is a mercy. Ive tryed at least a dozen times i obviously didnt try hard enough.


Try harder you can do it. Fuck that drug


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 9, 2017)

Jesus, you must have been a Marine


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 9, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Jesus, you must have been a Marine


Nope. I survived.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 9, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Nope. I survived.


Yes you did. And you're getting better every day, I've seen it in you. Ain't over but, you know


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Death is a mercy. Ive tryed at least a dozen times i obviously didnt try hard enough.


You just gotta grab the motherfucker by the horns I'm telling you


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

I'm fucking hammered off beer and buds. Gonna take another dab why not


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 9, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Yes you did. And you're getting better every day, I've seen it in you. Ain't over but, you know


Appreciated, brother.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 9, 2017)

This mother fucker nearly shot me in the eye. I hadn't even gotten the cork holder off yet.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 9, 2017)

Nice. Can you taste a hint of the bourbon?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 9, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Nice. Can you taste a hint of the bourbon?


I can, but it's mostly pumpkin. The woman won't let me drink bourbon around her anymore. Not that I blame her. I don't get violent, but I get halfway back there.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 9, 2017)

Here's the color.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 9, 2017)

Nice bonsai, I'll up load a pick of one of mine. Started it 30 yrs ago


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 9, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Nice bonsai, I'll up load a pick of one of mine. Started it 30 yrs ago


Got it for my girl for our fourth anniversary this year. 4 years is alright to have a kid, I say, eh? It's not quite five, but better than 3.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


>


Requiescat in Pace. 



Cheers.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> All of them. I got off meth for them. I come back and gues wat? No body gives a flying fuck. Sober, dope fiend doesnt matter nothings changed absolutely nothing. I used drugs so i wouldnt feel i was a zombie i felt nothing.when i got sober i didnt become hapier i became angry. The longer i was sober the more angry i became now im full of fucking hate. I just told my mom i was done with my family that i did it for them and they dont care and what kind of christians they were to b so unforgiving? And she turned around with an angry look on her face saying" you did horrible things to them!" And i yelled But they fucking forgave Nathan!(My brother, a worse dope fiend then me!) And she said hes really trying and working hard" that made me fucking livid im so angry im shaking. Drugs made me a harmless drooling zombie. Probly safer for me and others for me to be doped outa my mind. Fuck it . Ill talk to yall later ima go score some medicine


Your whole family are drug addicted welfare sponges?

Jeez


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

Fuck that shit feeling all down over his death.

How bout some vanhagar huh ? oh yeah!


----------



## srh88 (Jun 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuck that shit feeling all down over his death.
> 
> How bout some vanhagar huh oh yeah!


hahaha even riu doesnt want to hear van hagar







edit.... for some reason my thing showed the soundgarden song


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuck that shit feeling all down over his death.
> 
> How bout some vanhagar huh ? oh yeah!


He'll be back, I'm sure.


----------



## ovo (Jun 9, 2017)

Reincarnation?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> (1) For yourself, and
> (2) For the ones that died without a chance
> 
> Stop blaming others, stop comparing yourself to others. Get a job helping others and give to them what you wish you had and when you aren't doing that run, pound that anger into the pavement.


None of them died with without a chance they died because others let them die while they begged for help. At that point they wanted to die. And I wish i had my fucking family and that some one would check on me but my own flesh and blood would rather stand by and watch me die then forgive me over some stolen money and some lyes. And when i try to talk to some one for help im told to stop feeling sorry for my self im not sorry for myself. Im done apologizing. I even tryed to talk to get get support from yall as a last resort and yall mocked me and called me trash of society. Only ones who die are allowd to die. Bistanders are muderers.


----------



## ovo (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Death is a mercy. Ive tryed at least a dozen times i obviously didnt try hard enough.


Get a meal and a good nights rest. See how you feel tomorrow. Never make an impulsive life-altering decision when you are worked up.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 9, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Got it for my girl for our fourth anniversary this year. 4 years is alright to have a kid, I say, eh? It's not quite five, but better than 3.


Here ya go


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

1-2 punch


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 9, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Here ya go
> View attachment 3958151


Look at her! She's a beaut'! You said how long?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

Oh yeah. Daves got somethin for you oh my my


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 9, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Look at her! She's a beaut'! You said how long?


29-30 yrs, it was about your size when I bought it and I've had 29-30 yrs


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 9, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> 29-30 yrs, it was about your size when I bought it and I've had 29-30 yrs


Sheeeeeeeiiiit. At least she'll have it indoors for a while. Haha.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 9, 2017)

Note the foliage diff, more and more mature(scaled) vs the juvenile(spikes)


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 9, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Note the foliage diff, more and more mature(scaled) vs the juvenile(spikes)


I see that.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

Absolutely no shame in my game @srh88


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

RIP Montrose


Another norcal in the fucking house


----------



## srh88 (Jun 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


>


i actually didnt mind montrose. hagar was way better than them with van halen

mellow night for me.. listening to this and having some beers and bowls


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

srh88 said:


> i actually didnt mind montrose. hagar was way better than them with van halen
> 
> mellow night for me.. listening to this and having some beers and bowls


But he was vanhalen for a lot of years bro.
I grew up on Dave, and actually dug their very first new album without him too. 8th grade when hagar. I like it all dude. Just not their last lame ass singer.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> None of them died with without a chance they died because others let them die while they begged for help. At that point they wanted to die. And I wish i had my fucking family and that some one would check on me but my own flesh and blood would rather stand by and watch me die then forgive me over some stolen money and some lyes. And when i try to talk to some one for help im told to stop feeling sorry for my self im not sorry for myself. Im done apologizing. I even tryed to talk to get get support from yall as a last resort and yall mocked me and called me trash of society. Only ones who die are allowd to die. Bistanders are muderers.


man you gotta relax.. my advice was real. if you want to see your dad, go see him. dont worry about your step mom. if you go sincere your dad will respect it, im guessing... only you know how bad you fucked up. 
stop taking people on a pot forum so seriously bud


----------



## srh88 (Jun 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> But he was vanhalen for a lot of years bro.
> I grew up on Dave, and actually dug their first new album without him too. 8th grade when hagar. I like it all dude


i seen them with hagar when i was pretty young.. like 7th or 8th grade maybe? that was when i was getting like huge into guitar so i was only focused on eddie the whole night.. damn that dude can play. still never seen anyone play like him. so unique and fast


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

srh88 said:


> i seen them with hagar when i was pretty young.. like 7th or 8th grade maybe? that was when i was getting like huge into guitar so i was only focused on eddie the whole night.. damn that dude can play. still never seen anyone play like him. so unique and fast


He made a whole new way fo sho but....

At the very same time other bands were catching onto his LA flip finger way.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> He made a whole new way fo sho but....
> 
> At the very same time other bands were catching onto his LA flip finger way.


Kirk Hammett. You know, it was right at the same time. He was in the band exodus right at the same time and than Metallica.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> 61 hes missing 3 disc in his spine, has arthritis, diabetes, a grape fruit sized hernia, and is starting to get glaucoma


Do they call him 'Lucky'?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> He made a whole new way fo sho but....
> 
> At the very same time other bands were catching onto his LA flip finger way.


definitely.. when i was a kid it was all about eddie, stevie ray and jimmy page. those were my guitar idols lol. they are still mostly my favorites plus a few others


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

srh88 said:


> man you gotta relax.. my advice was real. if you want to see your dad, go see him. dont worry about your step mom. if you go sincere your dad will respect it, im guessing... only you know how bad you fucked up.
> stop taking people on a pot forum so seriously bud


My dad said no cuz the house was dirty. Ive been asking for weeks. Always some excuse. Im tired of begging.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

srh88 said:


> definitely.. when i was a kid it was all about eddie, stevie ray and jimmy page. those were my guitar idols lol. they are still mostly my favorites plus a few others


See what's a trip is that i didn't get into Stevie ray until he died. I was like 18. I was already into vanhalen, AC/DC, Metallica and many other bands by then. his death is when they put stevie ray on blast on the radio too. and than his brother happened


----------



## srh88 (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> My dad said no cuz the house was dirty. Ive been asking for weeks. Always some excuse. Im tired of begging.


then stop begging and accepting excuses.. just go dude. im sure if you itll work out. you might hear some shit you dont want to hear but its worth the shot man.. then at least you tried


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> See what's a trip is that i didn't get into Stevie ray until he died. I was like 18. I was already into vanhalen, AC/DC, Metallica and many more



I like an occasional cup of Coco


----------



## srh88 (Jun 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> See what's a trip is that i didn't get into Stevie ray until he died. I was like 18. I was already into vanhalen, AC/DC, and many more.


yeah i was too young for stevie ray really. but ill never forget spending months trying to learn all of the album Texas Flood by him. hes still probably my all time favorite

still my favorite to play off that album


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 9, 2017)

I may have accomplished getting a job. I'll find out on the coming Tuesday.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

You're god damn right i fucking posted this same song twice now

Another Bay Area band in the house right here. Ready?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

srh88 said:


> then stop begging and accepting excuses.. just go dude. im sure if you itll work out. you might hear some shit you dont want to hear but its worth the shot man.. then at least you tried


I said i was sorry and asked for forgiveness and was told to go suck a dick. Ive tryed, im on my fucking own.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> I said i was sorry and asked for forgiveness and was told to go suck a dick. Ive tryed, im on my fucking own.


get some time in on the right track... you wont get that again.


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> I said i was sorry and asked for forgiveness and was told to go suck a dick. Ive tryed, im on my fucking own.



You can't pick your family. But, you can pick your friends.

Mine are also fuckheads. Only time I hear from them is if they want to bitch about one another. Or to borrow money. It's never just to come have a coffe and a chat.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> You're god damn right i fucking posted this same song twice now
> 
> Another Bay Area band in the house right here. Ready?


nice.. you into mr bungle? they are awesome.. mike pattons other band


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

srh88 said:


> nice.. you into mr bungle? they are awesome.. mike pattons other band


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

srh88 said:


> get some time in on the right track... you wont get that again.


Yeah right track i live in a fucking tent behind walmart.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> I said i was sorry and asked for forgiveness and was told to go suck a dick. Ive tryed, im on my fucking own.


Bull>>>>>>by the horns


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> I said i was sorry and asked for forgiveness and was told to go suck a dick. Ive tryed, im on my fucking own.


Dude, get something to eat and go to bed. You're distraught and working into a deep meltdown. Eat, then bed. It's for your own good


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> I said i was sorry and asked for forgiveness and was told to go suck a dick. Ive tryed, im on my fucking own.


@Drowning-Man 
Check out this song from another bayarea(sac) band.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> @Bob Zmuda ^^^^ norcal. Plenty of universities here
> Shit, come back over here, we fish everyday. There's a university here i know you know


Hahaha! Not opposed at all. I sure did have fun there. 

A little tooooo much fun.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah right track i live in a fucking tent behind walmart.


why not sneak into the store and camp out inside the walmart?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 9, 2017)

Shit. I go to sushi and it looks like I have some reading to do. 

Ah fuck I love you guys.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 9, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Here ya go
> View attachment 3958151


Nice!
Is that Cabernet in the background?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Shit. I go to sushi and it looks like I have some reading to do.
> 
> Ah fuck I love you guys.


Mostly my diarrhea posts


----------



## srh88 (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah right track i live in a fucking tent behind walmart.


you have to go for what you want man. ive been broke as fuck, i went years without talking to my family.. fuck i still dont talk to my mom.. last time i talked to her i told her if i ever see her again itll be at her funeral to make sure shes dead. my older brother dozed off on heroin while he was living with her... i asked her about it, and she said he was doing it recreationally.. recreational herion, fucking bitch.. shes also a junky
theres success and life out there dude, track it down and grab it.. feeling sorry for yourself isnt going to get you shit. 
i went from a year in jail to owning a business in a matter of months. i didnt wait for shit to come to me, i went and fucking grabbed it


----------



## srh88 (Jun 9, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> why not sneak into the store and camp out inside the walmart?


lol you ever see the toilet paper fort videos on youtube.. they are hilarious


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 9, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Nice!
> Is that Cabernet in the background?


LOL, yes, mostly. Some Zin and Merlot, majority Cab. Good eye sir


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Mostly my diarrhea posts


But you feel better, right? That's what matters..


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> But you feel better, right? That's what matters..


Yuuup!

How's it going with that #4 bro?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 9, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> But you feel better, right? That's what matters..


----------



## 420God (Jun 9, 2017)

................................


Aeroknow said:


> Bull>>>>>>by the horns


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

420God said:


> ................................
> 
> View attachment 3958169


See @Drowning-Man !!!! Fuck yeah dude.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 9, 2017)

I'm luvin it, just finished my sample plant, will be bringing two down tomorrow .
I hope to get you a sample of it!!


----------



## Bareback (Jun 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> But he was vanhalen for a lot of years bro.
> I grew up on Dave, and actually dug their very first new album without him too. 8th grade when hagar. I like it all dude. Just not their last lame ass singer.



Haggar : Dick in the Dirt 

Van Halen : Mean Street 

Good shit from back in the day .

Also Accept : Balls to the Wall 

Just a few songs that drove mom crazy ,lol, she litterly asked me one day " now that you have your dick in the dirt and your balls to the wall what are you going to do " I laugh and reply smoke another one. She always said that I smoked bullshit and that I should have smoked that Acapulco gold that she had back in the day. I would like to see her smoke the shit I grow now ..... .......RIP mom.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> I'm luvin it, just finished my sample plant, will be bringing two down tomorrow .
> I hope to get you a sample of it!!


Pic or it didn't happen


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 9, 2017)

Back. Had to rub her feet, legs, and back. Because I'm a good guy like that.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Haggar : Dick in the Dirt
> 
> Van Halen : Mean Street
> 
> ...


I loved Van Halen w/Roth until their new cd without him came out. Call me lame, but it just happened.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 9, 2017)

420God said:


> ................................
> 
> View attachment 3958169


The hands of God. Bull is thinking, I'm fucked


----------



## Bareback (Jun 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I loved Van Halen w/Roth until their new cd without him came out. Call me lame, but it just happened.


I don't guess I've heard the new stuff
I'm pretty parcel to the old stuff though.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 9, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


If this is the photo with toilet paper coming out a guys pants as he's walking home...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

I lived in salinas for a minute. Salinas sucks but there's an airstrip that they have an airshow every year right next to Salinas fairways. It was my local golf course for Long time. If you planned your teetime right, you are teeing off to an airshow during the whole round. We did that for at least 8 yrs in a row.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 9, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Haggar : Dick in the Dirt
> 
> Van Halen : Mean Street
> 
> ...


the song that drove my family crazy...




probably because i was in elementary school and had absolutely no idea what cocaine was.. just loved the guitar in it


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I lived in salinas for a minute. Salinas sucks but there's an airstrip that they have an airshow every year right next to Salinas fairways. It was my local golf course for Long time. If you planned your teetime right, you are teeing off to an airshow, and the whole round. We did that for at least 8 yrs in a row.


...and try to report a business break-in, during the air show (fuckers stole my tools) yea, Salinas sucks.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Bareback (Jun 9, 2017)

srh88 said:


> the song that drove my family crazy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good version of the song , much better than the one they play on the radio.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> ...and try to report a business break-in, during the air show (fuckers stole my tools) yea, Salinas sucks.


I ain't even gonna lie bro. One of those outings one of my buddies smashed a cars windshield on his drive. A par 3!!!. the one right next to the parking lot. Not cool! 
Fuck salinas eh


----------



## srh88 (Jun 9, 2017)

Bareback said:


> That's a good version of the song , much better than the one they play on the radio.


most of his live stuff is better.. i seen him in march in new york.. hes still ridiculously good


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 9, 2017)

Yoooooooo


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 9, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yoooooooo


Oh, shit, son!

What's up, Gary?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 9, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Oh, shit, son!
> 
> What's up, Gary?


Chillin just got back to the old crib. Made $1k today!





Sucking dick!


----------



## srh88 (Jun 9, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yoooooooo


you back where internet is? tc for a beer?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 9, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Chillin just got back to the old crib. Made a $1k today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck yeah, i bet you made them cum real quick


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 9, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Chillin just got back to the old crib. Made a $1k today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear StonedFarmer is still aliave...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 9, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Glad to hear StonedFarmer is still aliave...


Lol fucker


----------



## srh88 (Jun 9, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lol fucker


im on tc now


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

Trying to get back to a size 34 waist with belt. Which means a size 32 fuck me


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 9, 2017)

srh88 said:


> im on tc now


Wheres the crew?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 9, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Chillin just got back to the old crib. Made $1k today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goddamned right, gettin' paid. Suckin' dick? I mean, I guess that's cool, too. Good for you, brother.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 9, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Goddamned right, gettin' paid. Suckin' dick? I mean, I guess that's cool, too. Good for you, brother.


why dont you come to tc anymore


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

Ahhh yeahhhh


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Ahhh yeahhhh


same with you asshole, why you no tc?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 9, 2017)

srh88 said:


> why dont you come to tc anymore


Because my goddamned cat chewed through my 81 dollar computer cord.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

srh88 said:


> why dont you come to tc anymore


Hey bro, not that you were asking me, but this is why i don't tc

The pc is set up in my dirty very dirty spare room. I need to buy a laptop i know. But this is why. I keep saying soon but really.
I live right next to a dirt road that fucks me up. It's why shit is dirty. Want to move. Looks really bad but thats like 2 months worth of not blowing it out. Still sucks don't get me wrong


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> same with you asshole, why you no tc?





Aeroknow said:


> Hey bro, not that you were asking me, but this is why i don't tc
> View attachment 3958189
> The pc is set up in my dirty very dirty spare room. I need to buy a laptop i know. But this is why. I keep saying soon but really.
> I live right next to a dirt road that fucks me up. It's why shit is dirty. Want to move. Looks really bad but thats like 2 months worth of not blowing it out. Still sucks don't get me wrong


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Hey bro, not that you were asking me, but this is why i don't tc
> View attachment 3958189
> The pc is set up in my dirty very dirty spare room. I need to buy a laptop i know. But this is why. I keep saying soon but really.
> I live right next to a dirt road that fucks me up. It's why shit is dirty. Want to move. Looks really bad but thats like 2 months worth of not blowing it out. Still sucks don't get me wrong


Wow! That would make my wife insane! 
(more insane)


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 9, 2017)

I got ya


Chunky Stool said:


> Wow! That would make my wife insane!
> (more insane)


lol same here


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I got ya
> 
> lol same here


My mom, right before we realized she was loosing her marbles. Lived not more than a 1/4 mile from me here, right next to a dirt road like i do now, and she bitched like a motherfucker. We didn't even get it. I do fullly now!

Gotta also understand that this is a grow house. Lots of negative air pressure. The mother fuckin dust is sucked right in


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

Oh yeah now we're talking


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh yeah now we're talking


Fuck, yeah!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

My all time favorite

I used to have this shit on blast while(the whole tape) while out smokin 5.0's in my 67 Camaro when i was a kid. 
It's what it reminds me of


----------



## srh88 (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> My all time favorite


Dude, mine, too. Like, no shit. I used to listen to the SOAD version while speeding like a mother fucker. For days.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> My all time favorite


best sabbath song in my opinion


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

srh88 said:


> best sabbath song in my opinion


Did you buy the very last best of they put out. I did. It is a killer set fo sho


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Did you buy the very last best of they put out. I did. It is a killer set fo sho


nah.. been a long time since i bought a cd.. the album on the video i posted though was my first ever cd lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

I bet that fucker kenny likes 5.0's. he sucks


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

Nah, you know what, i did need a mig setup. I wish i had a buzz box too but what do you do?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

@Drowning-Man


----------



## srh88 (Jun 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Nah, you know what, i did need a mig setup. I wish i had a buzz box too but what do you do?


i might be a little rusty but dont you want a decent arc welder for a buzz box


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I bet that fucker kenny likes 5.0's. he sucks


don't talk shit about kenny, he is a good man.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> @Drowning-Man


my second favorite sabbath song.. ozzy is awesome on the harp


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> don't talk shit about kenny, he is a good man.


I'm totally not even fucking him in the ass in my dreams anymore just so you know. Kenny who?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 9, 2017)

@Drowning-Man


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

srh88 said:


> my second favorite sabbath song.. ozzy is awesome on the harp


That is a super gooder too. 


I think we've already done this, but they have about 30 songs that are my favorite


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

@Olive Drab Green thanks for your service seriously


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 9, 2017)

@Drowning-Man


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

Can you fucking top that song though^^^^^^^ bring it


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> @Olive Drab Green thanks for your service seriously


All good, bro. I appreciate it.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


>


heres a song i realy liked when i used to feel all fucked up


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

oh fuck. I'm about to start blowing this thread up with some slayer and shit


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

@srh88 tools?

How bout a shovel in some metal stud framed area?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> @srh88 tools?
> 
> How bout a shovel in some metal stud framed area?


sorry.. getting buzzed up and feeling bad for @Drowning-Man 's situation...
heres a song for him that i really like ... posted it before, but crazy song







as for shovel music


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)

Gonna make this a 1000 page thread in no time like this


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Gonna make this a 1000 page thread in no time like this





Aeroknow said:


>


this is the same dude that did that banjo vid...





i think when someone asks that dude what instrument he plays he just says.. "yes"


----------



## Colanoscopy (Jun 10, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> You can't pick your family. But, you can pick your friends.
> 
> Mine are also fuckheads. Only time I hear from them is if they want to bitch about one another. Or to borrow money. It's never just to come have a coffe and a chat.


Haha that's the same here Nugachino. My all time favourite of most heard lines from "friends" is "you haven't got a little spliff have you bro"........... Yeah pal I got a few and I'll enjoy smoking them


----------



## Colanoscopy (Jun 10, 2017)

srh88 said:


> you have to go for what you want man. ive been broke as fuck, i went years without talking to my family.. fuck i still dont talk to my mom.. last time i talked to her i told her if i ever see her again itll be at her funeral to make sure shes dead. my older brother dozed off on heroin while he was living with her... i asked her about it, and she said he was doing it recreationally.. recreational herion, fucking bitch.. shes also a junky
> theres success and life out there dude, track it down and grab it.. feeling sorry for yourself isnt going to get you shit.
> i went from a year in jail to owning a business in a matter of months. i didnt wait for shit to come to me, i went and fucking grabbed it


Srh88. It must be a year in jail that gives you motivation to do well. I did the same. Been self employed for 5 years now. Props to you for getting your shit on track too. Hopefully the guy in the tent at the minute will realise that once you're at that low point. The only way is up. I'm gonna follow him in the hope I see posts of his rise again


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 10, 2017)

srh88 said:


> you have to go for what you want man. ive been broke as fuck, i went years without talking to my family.. fuck i still dont talk to my mom.. last time i talked to her i told her if i ever see her again itll be at her funeral to make sure shes dead. my older brother dozed off on heroin while he was living with her... i asked her about it, and she said he was doing it recreationally.. recreational herion, fucking bitch.. shes also a junky
> theres success and life out there dude, track it down and grab it.. feeling sorry for yourself isnt going to get you shit.
> i went from a year in jail to owning a business in a matter of months. i didnt wait for shit to come to me, i went and fucking grabbed it


Awesome post, dude. +rep...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 10, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I may have accomplished getting a job. I'll find out on the coming Tuesday.


God, my worst fucking nightmare. Good luck, though, bro...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 10, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> *I said i was sorry and asked for forgiveness and was told to go suck a dick*. Ive tryed, im on my fucking own.


Lol...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 10, 2017)

srh88 said:


> i might be a little rusty but dont you want a decent arc welder for a buzz box


Yup, a buzz box is arc welder. I would like to own one of them too.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 10, 2017)

She don't like to smoke 
She just like doin coke

Purple lipstick 
And apink fur coat


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 10, 2017)

@StonedFarmer


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 10, 2017)

Just got done doing some topping on my tomatoes and getting them all wired and tied the way I like em .....now I just gotta water and feed em as an apology for all the torture I just put them through.


I like tomatoes


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 10, 2017)

Drew this.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 10, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3958389
> Drew this.
> View attachment 3958390


I just popped the lid on some super long cure I have ((frosty)) and smells delicious....my buddies birthday and he loves da pot....cool drawing btw


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 10, 2017)

Will you do a nude modeling class, Professor Zmuda ,or
Still life with Jack Herer?perhaps


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 10, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3958389
> Drew this.
> View attachment 3958390


That is gorgeous!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 10, 2017)

FUCK!
Last night Mrs. Stool casually mentioned that the boy scouts were going to aerate our yard today. I was half asleep and said "that's nice". Well they showed up this morning -- and I've got TEN plants in the back yard! Four of them are fairly large and starting to get stinky. 
I managed to grab the six smaller plants and move them to discrete location. Kinda fucked on the big ones.
I'm legal and under my plant limit, but this makes me nervous. Technically they should be out of sight, but my neighbors don't care. 
I really don't want to be visited by the cannabis cops. Everything would have to come inside, which would require some creative engineering. Sunlight is free, so I'd rather not pay for electricity unless it's absolutely necessary.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 10, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> That is gorgeous!


Wow ! That is so sweet! I love the watercolor shadow.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2017)

Feel better came to realize my distress is my fault and i need to stop blaming others.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 10, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Feel better came to realize my distress is my fault and i need to stop blaming others.


Also remember that your on a pot forum man.....not saying that some people here aren't capable of giving you great advice.....but you gotta remember a lot of us come on here to goof off and get away from the daily grind known as life....don't take things personal......that being said just remember your in control of your own life,decisions,actions.....if people in your life are always putting you down and making you feel bad.....my suggestion would be to surround yourself with good/positive people/friends and don't waste your time on those who give you shit for your past........once you get your life straightened out, things will turn around......feeling sorry for ourselves gets us nowhere dude.....actions speak louder than words.....and remember it takes time to get people's trust back, especially once you've wronged them.........K that's enough being serious for me......I'm here for the weed pics, disgusting humor and of course penis jokes 

Good luck to you 



BACON PENIS!!!!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 10, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> That is gorgeous!





Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow ! That is so sweet! I love the watercolor shadow.


Thanks you guys!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 10, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Will you do a nude modeling class, Professor Zmuda ,or
> Still life with Jack Herer?perhaps
> View attachment 3958395


LOL!

How bout "nude modeling with Jack Herer."?

Best of both worlds.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 10, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3958389
> Drew this.
> View attachment 3958390


Nice, where's the 44 in front of it?



Indacouch said:


> I just popped the lid on some super long cure I have ((frosty)) and smells delicious....my buddies birthday and he loves da pot....cool drawing btw View attachment 3958394


Gorgeous bud



Drowning-Man said:


> Feel better came to realize my distress is my fault and i need to stop blaming others.


Theoretically I would like this. However I am from an older, tougher, generation so I don't applaud thoughts I applaud action. So get to it and I hope you succeed. Giving what you want from others to others (with no expectations), is one successful path. I hope you make it.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 10, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Nice, where's the 44 in front of it?
> 
> 
> Gorgeous bud
> ...


Totally agree. I think we've all been in shitty situations where everything seemed hopeless. 

It's what you do in those dark times that truly define you. Are you gonna sink or swim? Are you gonna lay down and die or get back up and kick some ass?

I kind of thrive on the adversity though. I enjoy proving people wrong. If you tell me I can't play the banjo, I'm gonna fucking learn the goddamn banjo just because. (Can someone please tell me I can't play the banjo because I really wanna get one and learn how to play it).


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 10, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> ....snip.....(Can someone please tell me I can't play the banjo because I really wanna get one and learn how to play it).









Stick with the guitar


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 10, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Totally agree. I think we've all been in shitty situations where everything seemed hopeless.
> 
> It's what you do in those dark times that truly define you. Are you gonna sink or swim? Are you gonna lay down and die or get back up and kick some ass?
> 
> I kind of thrive on the adversity though. I enjoy proving people wrong. If you tell me I can't play the banjo, I'm gonna fucking learn the goddamn banjo just because. (Can someone please tell me I can't play the banjo because I really wanna get one and learn how to play it).


You can't give me $100.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 10, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Feel better came to realize my distress is my fault and i need to stop blaming others.


Don't even sweat anything, bro. I wasn't trying to be disrespectful, that dude just doesn't understand much, so I have to break shit down for him, dummy style.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 10, 2017)

srh88 said:


> best sabbath song in my opinion


My favorite is the self titled album track 5 
A bit of finger
Sleeping village
Warning 

They play straight through and somewhere around minute 7-8 the solo is amazing.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 10, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Totally agree.
> I kind of thrive on the adversity though. I enjoy proving people wrong. If you tell me I can't play the banjo, I'm gonna fucking learn the goddamn banjo just because. (Can someone please tell me I can't play the banjo because I really wanna get one and learn how to play it).


You can't suck my dick.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 10, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> You can't suck my dick.


I'm gonna prove you SO wrong, carnal.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 10, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'm gonna prove you SO wrong, carnal.


What about my hundred bucks? 
Damn it.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 10, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I kind of thrive on the adversity though. I enjoy proving people wrong. If you tell me I can't play the banjo, I'm gonna fucking learn the goddamn banjo just because. (Can someone please tell me I can't play the banjo because I really wanna get one and learn how to play it).


You can't play the Banjo. It's impossible to learn, you'd never catch on in a million years.














Can I interest you in a slightly used Banjo? I've got one for sale and would happily throw in a tuner, finger picks, a padded case and a couple of books for it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2017)

Colanoscopy said:


> Srh88. It must be a year in jail that gives you motivation to do well. I did the same. Been self employed for 5 years now. Props to you for getting your shit on track too. Hopefully the guy in the tent at the minute will realise that once you're at that low point. The only way is up. I'm gonna follow him in the hope I see posts of his rise again


yeah, you're a real paragon of virtue alright.



Colanoscopy said:


> My mates used to specialise in Robbing yous but only on a Saturday cos the bellends aren't allowed to use technology on shabbat. Who are the fucking dumb whites now.





Colanoscopy said:


> Long story short get off my thread you dirty jew you're not welcome


be prepared to be trolled to death now.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 10, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> yeah, you're a real paragon of virtue alright.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This is going to get interesting...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 10, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> @Drowning-Man


If you ever seen when world inferno friendship society has played this song you were in heaven. 

Saw it at halloween night time ago.

Great song dude


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 10, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> You can't play the Banjo. It's impossible to learn, you'd never catch on in a million years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HA! Looks like I'm learning the banjo!

I've been listening to a lot of bluegrass lately and want a banjo and a steel pedal guitar.

will you be on TC later? Let's chat.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> HA! Looks like I'm learning the banjo!
> 
> I've been listening to a lot of bluegrass lately and want a banjo and a steel pedal guitar.
> 
> will you be on TC later? Let's chat.


I want to learn the accordion


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 10, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> If you ever seen when world inferno friendship society has played this song you were in heaven.
> 
> Saw it at halloween night time ago.
> 
> Great song dude


Never did. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 10, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> HA! Looks like I'm learning the banjo!
> 
> I've been listening to a lot of bluegrass lately and want a banjo and a steel pedal guitar.
> 
> will you be on TC later? Let's chat.


Yeah I'll be on later tonight.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 10, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> Yeah I'll be on later tonight.


I'll try to be as well, though I need a haircut.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 10, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Never did. I'll have to check it out.


Let me know dude


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 10, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Let me know dude


Link me?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 10, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Link me?


Dude Idk I saw it at a world inferno concert years ago.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 10, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> You can't play the Banjo. It's impossible to learn, you'd never catch on in a million years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I blame you for this ear worm!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 10, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I blame you for this ear worm!


I had the tab printed out for that.  

Old Joe Clark, Cripple Creek, Dixie, you are my sunshine and a few others in some the books I have. I never could get the hang of Scrugg's style picking but I bought a clawhammer style book to try and learn that way before I moved out of the apartment. 

I've been messing with the game Rocksmith for my bass now though. Lost interest and I've got too many musical instruments anyway. I keep inheriting them or getting them for a song at garage sales.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 10, 2017)

TC is lonely, fuckers.


----------



## 420God (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 10, 2017)

Hide my tears ya'll 

Behind some gucci shades

We gettin drunk ya 
Listenin to gucci mane yaaaa 

I gotta find me someone 
To get me theough this pain




Kekekeke


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 10, 2017)

I'm Canadian like Drake
But i don't take a care


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 10, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Hide my tears ya'll
> 
> Behind some gucci shades
> 
> ...


Get on TC.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 10, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> HA! Looks like I'm learning the banjo!
> 
> I've been listening to a lot of bluegrass lately and want a banjo and a steel pedal guitar.
> 
> will you be on TC later? Let's chat.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 10, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


You, too.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 10, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> You, too.


ill be by a bit later.. got some stuff i need to do first


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 10, 2017)

enlarge pic, big rock in center is MORRO Rock., taken from Cayucos pier


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 10, 2017)

srh88 said:


> ill be by a bit later.. got some stuff i need to do first


Killjoy.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 10, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I blame you for this ear worm!


I went rafting in that same area back in '85 , we made sure to be out of there before dark. 

This days if someone says I hear banjo music it still only has one meaning.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2017)

good thing i waited until the hottest day of the year to clean out the chicken coop.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 10, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> good thing i waited until the hottest day of the year to clean out the chicken coop.


Warm aged chicken shit mmmmm. You know how to party.


----------



## ovo (Jun 10, 2017)

Watched melon vines grow . 

Jesus's neighbor Juan me to grow melon skyward. 

Recommended leaf shine product too ,
he also did.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Warm aged chicken shit mmmmm. You know how to party.


it's all in the orchard now, along with all the weeds i pulled and piled over the last couple weeks. should be a nice compost mix that fertilizes while retaining moisture for the trees and bedding down the weeds.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 10, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Get on TC.


I not welcome there. 

I have a tc with a diff forum. You are invited, forewarned i am not a mod on that tc but you be good. 

Pm me. My pm keep lagging i to no where land


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 10, 2017)

Bought this Yucon Evolve Vaporizer yesterday with some Mango Kush oil . I returned the evolve vaporizer today . The hit tasted like I was sucking on a AAA battery. I almost puked.
I do not recommend this vaporizer . Exchanged it for some very very nice Blackberry Kush Flowers.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 10, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Bought this Yucon Evolve Vaporizer yesterday with some Mango Kush oil . I returned the evolve vaporizer today . The hit tasted like I was sucking on a AAA battery. I almost puked.
> I do not recommend this vaporizer . Exchanged it for some very very nice Blackberry Kush Flowers.
> View attachment 3958712


I see canned peaes amd mandarins/peaches whats the last?


----------



## Bareback (Jun 10, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> it's all in the orchard now, along with all the weeds i pulled and piled over the last couple weeks. should be a nice compost mix that fertilizes while retaining moisture for the trees and bedding down the weeds.


I've cleaned commercial sized coops by hand , it messes with my breathing . Back in the late 70's and early 80's I hope I never have to do it again. Anyway it was just another way to make a little money during the summer, I from the country and we would do just about anything for money. 

What kind of trees do you have ? I should know this by now but I don't remember ever reading exactly what you grow. Ohh I was listening to NPR about two weeks ago and they were interviewing a guy who has developed a new apple something crisp, IDK , I was more interested in the story of how he developed it than the name. He said it would be 5-6 more years before it was widely available , it's only available to a limited market on the west coast now. Are you familiar with any new apples being developed?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## dangledo (Jun 10, 2017)

President Lincoln's house just above the straw. Wife and I two year actual wedding anniversary. 16th year together. Word.




Springfield on the rocks^


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> I not welcome there.
> 
> I have a tc with a diff forum. You are invited, forewarned i am not a mod on that tc but you be good.
> 
> Pm me. My pm keep lagging i to no where land


?


----------



## dux (Jun 10, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> good thing i waited until the hottest day of the year to clean out the chicken coop.


 96 for me today!! 

Fuck.
That.

I don't even like fishing in this stuff..


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 10, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> ?


What is hard to get? 

I think I need another cigarette


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 10, 2017)

On the streets dreaming of vancouver nights
Something past these raccoon nighta


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 10, 2017)

I do t evwn amoke crack 

Or shoot tan anymore

Theae haters think I do

LeL 

i still got more cash n jewz gets


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> On the streets dreaming of vancouver nights
> Something past these raccoon nighta


My tent is full of fucking mosquitos


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 10, 2017)

Type o 

But ayyyyy I laughed yo


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 10, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> My tent is full of fucking mosquitos


I use crack to scate ghem sway


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 10, 2017)

You can find me other spot. Fucm here. 


I wont even be thefe really but my updatea if ya knowimean


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 10, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> My tent is full of fucking mosquitos


Why don't you walk into walmart and fill out an application? Don't sit in your sorrow, you need to get moving.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Why don't you walk into walmart and fill out an application? Don't sit in your sorrow, you need to get moving.


Already did doof. Im disqualified from employment from walmart. Plus i dont fucking hang in my tent, im about to go to bed


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 10, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Already did doof. Im disqualified from employment from walmart. Plus i dont fucking hang in my tent, im about to go to bed


How many applications have you filled out today? At least aim for three a day, and don't call me a doof. You bitch about needing help but insult someone that's giving you friendly advice. Three applications a day, minimum, fucker.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 10, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> How many applications have you filled out today? At least aim for three a day, and don't call me a doof. You bitch about needing help but insult someone that's giving you friendly advice. Three applications a day, minimum, fucker.


Killa lebron


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 10, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> How many applications have you filled out today? At least aim for three a day, and don't call me a doof. You bitch about needing help but insult someone that's giving you friendly advice. Three applications a day, minimum, fucker.







Qhay you kn9w bout trappin kid


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 10, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Killa lebron


LOL, I was waiting for you to bring that shit up...fuck that guy.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 10, 2017)

I dont need no squad just a few crip niggas


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 10, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> LOL, I was waiting for you to bring that shit up...fuck that guy.


Made history

Whoop kd like a bowl of ghwtt pasta


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 10, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Made history
> 
> Whoop kd like a bowl of ghwtt pasta


I rather not talk about it.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 10, 2017)

Double up 
Dou le cup
Im feelin roll another blunt up
Fuck a slut in her butt
Andthenmake her suck my nut


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 10, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I rather not talk about it.


Cupcake


Qe can talk

Daddy is here

Here ia real trap vro

.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 10, 2017)

Craccc niccca


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2017)

Wow the kindness of strangers is baffling.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 10, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Wow the kindness of strangers is baffling.


Who sucked yo dix? 

Lysis is into bad ghuys just. Fwyi

Join the crew we all hit that


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I've cleaned commercial sized coops by hand , it messes with my breathing . Back in the late 70's and early 80's I hope I never have to do it again. Anyway it was just another way to make a little money during the summer, I from the country and we would do just about anything for money.
> 
> What kind of trees do you have ? I should know this by now but I don't remember ever reading exactly what you grow. Ohh I was listening to NPR about two weeks ago and they were interviewing a guy who has developed a new apple something crisp, IDK , I was more interested in the story of how he developed it than the name. He said it would be 5-6 more years before it was widely available , it's only available to a limited market on the west coast now. Are you familiar with any new apples being developed?


i have no sense of smell, so the chicken coop cleaning is only a bother because of all the dust. that, and three of my birds are brooding and it breaks my heart to take their unfertilized eggs away.

and i have all sorts of fruit trees: apples, plums, cherries, peaches, and apricots. got some fruit on the apple, cherry and plum trees this year (third year).


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Who sucked yo dix?
> 
> Lysis is into bad ghuys just. Fwyi
> 
> Join the crew we all hit that


I put a craigs list ad asking if some one could help me out with a place to stay or some work and i got a response from some one that they would give me 200 bucks to help get me on my feet.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Who sucked yo dix?
> 
> Lysis is into bad ghuys just. Fwyi
> 
> Join the crew we all hit that


reported as spam.


----------



## Chippewa1 (Jun 10, 2017)

Let's see did some defoliated topping, cloning, seed planting, manifolding. 3 loads laundry.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 10, 2017)

@mr sunshine 
I trap 
I..trap
I ....i trap
Trap


I been trappin for ten days 
And I still got the same damn clothes on

Two bitches in my bed
Both of them got bo clothea on

Trappin


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 10, 2017)

Fruit loops never had it up

Omg but I am marrried 


Holla

Balla 

Spew spew 

Ahot cqlla


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Fruit loops never had it up
> 
> Omg but I am marrried
> 
> ...


reported as crackhead spam.


----------



## Chippewa1 (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 10, 2017)

Lilling it


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 10, 2017)

StonedFarmer said:


> Fruit loops never had it up
> 
> Omg but I am marrried
> 
> ...


Another white rapper hits the scene


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 10, 2017)

I feel wee neeee moar muasic







I will do thia daily because


----------



## Chippewa1 (Jun 10, 2017)

Who's on first?


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 10, 2017)

Chippewa1 said:


> Who's on first?


Needs more crack


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 10, 2017)

Buck before thos site wqs even a thought I was trolling overgrow/ TOTSE 

I like it


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 10, 2017)

I am not wven who af claims to be. 

Figure it out u sleuth


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 10, 2017)

Luekuekuekeuejeu


----------



## Bareback (Jun 10, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i have no sense of smell, so the chicken coop cleaning is only a bother because of all the dust. that, and three of my birds are brooding and it breaks my heart to take their unfertilized eggs away.
> 
> and i have all sorts of fruit trees: apples, plums, cherries, peaches, and apricots. got some fruit on the apple, cherry and plum trees this year (third year).


I have apples, plums, and peaches .
The apples didn't produce last year , but the plums and peaches did. This year we a warm winter and a late season frost so only have a few peaches ,no plums and the apples are still blooming so maybe , ohh and the pear tree is in bad shape after the frost . But the blue berries and strawberries have produced a bumper crop.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 10, 2017)

Nurse out


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 10, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Another white rapper hits the scene


Kuekuekue 

You like emo trap? 

Its i tense


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 10, 2017)

Hide my tears ya 
Behind some gucci shades

Ya


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 10, 2017)

I love thia emo trap lately.

Might try spinning it at arave.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 10, 2017)

Another cool song


I u seratamd why people dislike it but its for cool kis ati


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 10, 2017)

I took two many pills feeling coma tose


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 10, 2017)

D.A.R.E


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 10, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> D.A.R.E


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 10, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 3958653 enlarge pic, big rock in center is MORRO Rock., taken from Cayucos pier


Love that place ......I took momma and little Inda for a little vacation ....fried calamari on the wharf and then we got a kite at the little shop across from the resteraunt .....


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 10, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Love that place ......I took momma and little Inda for a little vacation ....fried calamari on the wharf and then we got a kite at the little shop across from the resteraunt .....


The ex and I had lunch at Schooners, killer bloody Mary's and ahi eggrolls


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 11, 2017)

Ga nite guys and gals .....be back to bullshit after I tend to my green houses in the morning...............((((full of tomatoes of course))))







Bacon penis!!!


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 11, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i have no sense of smell, so the chicken coop cleaning is only a bother because of all the dust. that, and three of my birds are brooding and it breaks my heart to take their unfertilized eggs away.
> 
> and i have all sorts of fruit trees: apples, plums, cherries, peaches, and apricots. got some fruit on the apple, cherry and plum trees this year (third year).


No sense of smell? That's gotta suck when it comes to your flowers..


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 11, 2017)

Had a pretty luls night watching some random anime, drank 3 beer then managed to passout while on chat. Slept like a man, huehuehue

My pearly white skin is slightly burnt from the sun.

LoL drinking till ya puke and or blackout is quite entertaining. Especially when said person is well past 40 and claims to not have a drinking problem...

Oh I know bb you be a responsible drinker and juat haven't learnt your limits ol chap 

**yawns** 

Coffee time


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 11, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Already did doof. Im disqualified from employment from walmart. Plus i dont fucking hang in my tent, im about to go to bed


What exactly does it take to be disqualified from working at Wal-Mart? That's not a good start.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 11, 2017)

What day is it? My schedule is so F'ed up i don't know if I'm coming or going. I put my tents on an overnight light cycle, which has me all messed up. I'm up at 3-4am, usually I'm not up till like 8... tending to them, then out to the veggie garden to water and check shit as the sun comes up. Then back to bed for an hour or 2. Get back up, have breakfast, do some trimming.. hours of trimming.., then I gotta transplant 6 or 8 plants later ,getting ready to flip next week. I've been crashing hard in the afternoon this last week. I've been doing the whole massive amounts of coffee to keep going, then massive amounts of concentrates to counteract the caffeine and its really screwing with me.  but I wouldn't do it if I didn't love it.. ill sleep when I'm dead.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 11, 2017)

I've been cleaning my tanks and decided to add some more cinder blocks to elevate them a bit more......started laughing in the middle of moving them, thinking about my cinder block shenanigans a while back @curious2garden lol...Now I just gotta put another layer of blocks and then put my tanks back on there stands.....my whole greenhouse set up is gravity fed because the house and well are literally on top of a hill , so why not and it works.......almost time to start feeding them soon, so getting the tanks I use for nutes clean ....and running the omitters making sure there all unplugged and in working order is the task at hand ......beautiful morning here in Cali today .....I seen several coyotes and a few deer on my drive up early this morning.......hope you all are having a good morning as well so far


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 11, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I've been cleaning my tanks and decided to add some more cinder blocks to elevate them a bit more......started laughing in the middle of moving them, thinking about my cinder block shenanigans a while back @curious2garden lol...Now I just gotta put another layer of blocks and then put my tanks back on there stands.....my whole greenhouse set up is gravity fed because the house and well are literally on top of a hill , so why not and it works.......almost time to start feeding them soon, so getting the tanks I use for nutes clean ....and running the omitters making sure there all unplugged and in working order is the task at hand ......beautiful morning here in Cali today .....I seen several coyotes and a few deer on my drive up early this morning.......hope you all are having a good morning as well so farView attachment 3959077


Looks like a lovely day up there! Hope it doesn't get to hot. So far my day is great, thanks for asking.


----------



## Chippewa1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Still in that coma


----------



## Chippewa1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Been there soma coma, now just kush


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 11, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 3959114


Excellence in Hookery.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 11, 2017)

Smokin some blackberry wine aka the BBW. Cross I made using blackberry stardawg x Zinfandel OG.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 11, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 3959114


looking like a lesbian?
cause they both win


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 11, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> What exactly does it take to be disqualified from working at Wal-Mart? That's not a good start.


Criminal record


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 11, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3959130
> Smokin some blackberry wine aka the BBW. Cross I made using blackberry stardawg x Zinfandel OG.


I didn't know you were into breeding your own strains! 
I've had good luck with a batch of Black Willie seeds I got from a friend. 
Wish I hadn't killed the huge male this spring. 
It was a gorgeous plant and would have been perfect to cross with my PlushBerry.


----------



## 420God (Jun 11, 2017)

Just had a major thunderstorm roll through, 70mph winds tossed the calf huts around the yard. I was out chasing calves in torrential downpours.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 11, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I didn't know you were into breeding your own strains!
> I've had good luck with a batch of Black Willie seeds I got from a friend.
> Wish I hadn't killed the huge male this spring.
> It was a gorgeous plant and would have been perfect to cross with my PlushBerry.


It's been a newer thing (in the last year or so)

TBH I'm having more fun popping my own beans than all the breeder stuff I have. I've been finding some killer plants! 

Lemme know if anyone wants to sample some zmuda beans. Have about 10 new strains I'm dying to pop.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 11, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Criminal record


um...

You do what EVERY ONE ELSE in the world does and say NO when it asks.

Finding a job is a full-time job. If you apply to 73 jobs, I promise you not every one will run a background check/give a flying fuck.

How many applications today so far? You're really good at making excuses. Stop it. 

What's your attitude like when you apply at a job? If it's this sad/wallowing/woe-is-me shit no one will ever hire you. Go in with your head held high, a smile on your face and an air of confidence even if it's totally fake.

Come on man. People are giving you good advice. You need to take it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 11, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> um...
> 
> You do what EVERY ONE ELSE in the world does and say NO when it asks.
> 
> ...


I worked with a guy who was a total fraud -- and he got away with it! He was actually pretty good at his job, but everything about his past was fake. Last I heard, he was working for GM in Austin, TX making killer money.


----------



## dux (Jun 11, 2017)

420God said:


> Just had a major thunderstorm roll through, 70mph winds tossed the calf huts around the yard. I was out chasing calves in torrential downpours.
> 
> View attachment 3959138


 Me too!!! 
Sky was green and wind was calm then BOOM!! 0 wind to 60mph instantly! Crazy. Temps cooled down tho'


----------



## 420God (Jun 11, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> um...
> 
> You do what EVERY ONE ELSE in the world does and say NO when it asks.
> 
> ...


Not sure how true this is but I heard they can't ask about a record if time was served. Discrimination or some shit.


----------



## 420God (Jun 11, 2017)

dux said:


> Me too!!!
> Sky was green and wind was calm then BOOM!! 0 wind to 60mph instantly! Crazy. Temps cooled down tho'


Must not be too far from me.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 11, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3959130
> Smokin some blackberry wine aka the BBW. Cross I made using blackberry stardawg x Zinfandel OG.


LOL to bad you don't know how to grow and never post pics ha ha!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 11, 2017)

dux said:


> Me too!!!
> Sky was green and wind was calm then BOOM!! 0 wind to 60mph instantly! Crazy. Temps cooled down tho'


We've been sunny and in the 70's.

All of the sudden Friday was 60 mile gusts and we have a SNOW forecast today.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 11, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL to bad you don't know how to grow and never post pics ha ha!


LOL! Anyone else I would have just posted some pictures.

It made that guy SO MAD that I wouldn't. I had to keep it going.

He will always be wondering. hahah


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 11, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> LOL! Anyone else I would have just posted some pictures.
> 
> It made that guy SO MAD that I wouldn't. I had to keep it going.
> 
> He will always be wondering. hahah


He is still butt hurt about it. It's a sight to see. He did this entire long whinging thread soliciting likes from newbies to salve his butt hurt, you guys were amazing!

As for temp we dropped from 110 to 81 today, pool temp is barely in the 90s LOL


----------



## D528 (Jun 11, 2017)

so far a little touch up and get paint off my floor in my jam room . Darno , i cnat get the paint to lay oput like a pro. oh well . so i call it a 20 footer . Problem is the rooms half that lol. 
  
i think i will start coating some base with last coat in a few here . ill put one more coat of finish on floor too. then on to the hallway.


----------



## 420God (Jun 11, 2017)

420God said:


> Not sure how true this is but I heard they can't ask about a record if time was served. Discrimination or some shit.


Ok, they can ask but it can't be used against them. 
https://www.eeoc.gov/laws/practices/inquiries_arrest_conviction.cfm

"Whether an employer can disqualify you based on your criminal record depends on several things. First of all, a number of states limit an employer's right to ask applicants about certain offenses. Even if an employer has the right to ask about your criminal record, it may not be allowed to consider that history in making hiring decisions, unless the offense is related to the job for which you are applying."


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 11, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> um...
> 
> You do what EVERY ONE ELSE in the world does and say NO when it asks.
> 
> ...


I didnt say i wasnt looking for work and sitting around. He asked why i dont apply for walmart and i said i had and they said i didnt qualify. Why do you assume im sitting on my ass doing nothing? You know what they say about assumtions, they make an ass out of U and ME.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 11, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> I didnt say i wasnt looking for work and sitting around. He asked why i dont apply for walmart and i said i had and they said i didnt qualify. Why do you assume im sitting on my ass doing nothing? You know what they say about assumtions, they make an ass out of U and ME.


Please show me one time I said you were "sitting on your ass doing nothing."

All I know is that if I were sleeping in a tent behind Walmart, I sure as fuck wouldn't have time to post on some stoner website. 

Why so defensive? People were genuinely trying to help you (me included.)

Smh.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 11, 2017)

Way more posts then applications, I guarantee it.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 11, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> I didnt say i wasnt looking for work and sitting around. He asked why i dont apply for walmart and i said i had and they said i didnt qualify. Why do you assume im sitting on my ass doing nothing? You know what they say about assumtions, they make an ass out of U and ME.


What kind of work have done in the past.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 11, 2017)

Bareback said:


> What kind of work have done in the past.


Paper boy, food service, traveling carni, construction, pizza delivery, waiter, yard work, cashier, stocker, janitorial, shooting people, factory work, dish washing, worked at a race track a few times. Thats everything i can remember at the moment.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 11, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Paper boy, food service, traveling carni, construction, pizza delivery, waiter, yard work, cashier, stocker, janitorial, shooting people, factory work, dish washing, worked at a race track a few times. Thats everything i can remember at the moment.


You forgot gay pornstar.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 11, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Criminal record


inter-generational welfare sponge, addicted to drugs, and a criminal?

LOL

white people are destroying this nation.

how many immigrants can we trade you for?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 11, 2017)

awwww shit.

Firing up the grill. Street tacos. Palabra.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 11, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Paper boy, food service, traveling carni, construction, pizza delivery, waiter, yard work, cashier, stocker, janitorial, shooting people, factory work, dish washing, worked at a race track a few times. Thats everything i can remember at the moment.


Which race track, what did you do at the track.

Food service is paying more than it ever did in the past. 

Construction is tricky these days, unless you are by lingual . 

Shooting people hmmm no comment.

Paper boy not going to work out.

Yard work is a possibility.

Donate blood ???


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 11, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Which race track, what did you do at the track.
> 
> Food service is paying more than it ever did in the past.
> 
> ...


He could donate semen, but I think there's an IQ test involved.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 11, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> He could donate semen, but I think there's an IQ test involved.


And standards


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 11, 2017)

D528 said:


> so far a little touch up and get paint off my floor in my jam room . Darno , i cnat get the paint to lay oput like a pro. oh well . so i call it a 20 footer . Problem is the rooms half that lol.
> View attachment 3959165 View attachment 3959167
> i think i will start coating some base with last coat in a few here . ill put one more coat of finish on floor too. then on to the hallway.


You do nice work.


----------



## D528 (Jun 11, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> You do nice work.


Thanks chunk . its funny really , ,i had to break down and tape the window and door final lines. My body moves and before the brush hits the wall or whatever its "parki " time. lol. then amazingly stops when the brush hits the surface. Plus everytime i look down to up painting the tops of stop i rush out. lol. Just from looking up. Even just watching myself scrol on computor screen can cause the weirdness too .lol. Hows the song Go ? 'be thankfull for what you got" .lol.
Kinda reminds me of saying too " Be carefull what you wish for ". lol.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 11, 2017)

D528 said:


> Thanks chunk . its funny really , ,i had to break down and tape the window and door final lines. My body moves and before the brush hits the wall or whatever its "parki " time. lol. then amazingly stops when the brush hits the surface. Hows the song Go ? 'be thankfull for what you got" .lol.


Too bad you're a Jew hater or you could work for my crew


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 11, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Which race track, what did you do at the track.
> 
> Food service is paying more than it ever did in the past.
> 
> ...


I was a flag man at texas world speedway. And i do donate blood


----------



## Bareback (Jun 11, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> I was a flag man at texas world speedway. And i do donate blood


Dude my heart goes out to you.

I spent 5 years living out of my car . But I was able to find work ( construction ) and I have skills so I was able to manage. Seems like your in a worse way . Just know if you get a chance to turn things around you have to give a lot more respect then you can expect to get back. It's an investment in yourself and your future that pays off long term and not short term. And it's damned hard to get that respect for yourself, and it is a must before anyone else will have it for you. Once again I hope things turn around.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 11, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> I was a flag man at texas world speedway. And i do donate blood


Time to get a little creative with your resume. Everyone does it so don't feel guilty. My resume says MIT grad with honors and a brief stint as a white house intern. Nobody questions it. However I had to delete President of Uganda from 2006 to 2010 because nobody would believe me when I told them I was black.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 11, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Dude my heart goes out to you.
> 
> I spent 5 years living out of my car . But I was able to find work ( construction ) and I have skills so I was able to manage. Seems like your in a worse way . Just know if you get a chance to turn things around you have to give a lot more respect then you can expect to get back. It's an investment in yourself and your future that pays off long term and not short term. And it's damned hard to get that respect for yourself, and it is a must before anyone else will have it for you. Once again I hope things turn around.


Tomorrow im applying for a job at a place that known for gauranteed hiring. Its a chicken slaughter house and packaging plant called sanderson farms. And thinks for caring homie


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 11, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Time to get a little creative with your resume. Everyone does it so don't feel guilty. My resume says MIT grad with honors and a brief stint as a white house intern. Nobody questions it. However I had to delete President of Uganda from 2006 to 2010 because nobody would believe me when I told them I was black.


Your Black? No way!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 11, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Tomorrow im applying for a job at a place that known for gauranteed hiring. Its a chicken slaughter house and packaging plant called sanderson farms. And thinks for caring homie


Not trying to dissuade you; all data is good, so read this:
https://www.indeed.com/cmp/Sanderson-Farms,-Inc.-1/reviews


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 11, 2017)

Dude lives in an area that is booming with jobs. If you're close to a frys electronics there are jobs everywhere.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 11, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Not trying to dissuade you; all data is good, so read this:
> https://www.indeed.com/cmp/Sanderson-Farms,-Inc.-1/reviews


Here's a nice review:

Stress

Farm Laborer (Former Employee) – Mississippi – May 16, 2017
The pay is terrible, Terrible !!!for the amount of stress, rashes from chicken dung and urine, improper training, not enough breaks, have to eat in less than desirable conditions.

Pros
*they hire anyone
*
Pre-requisite met.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 11, 2017)

Oh btw I swapped out all the light bulbs in the new place with leds. Took most of the rooms down from 60 watt bulbs to 5 watt led lights.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 11, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Not trying to dissuade you; all data is good, so read this:
> https://www.indeed.com/cmp/Sanderson-Farms,-Inc.-1/reviews


Yeah i already know theyre reputation, theyre notorious around here. Im not going there anything long term, just need something gauranteed to get me by while i look for something else.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 11, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Here's a nice review:
> 
> Stress
> 
> ...


Yeah i read that one.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 11, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Dude lives in an area that is booming with jobs. If you're close to a frys electronics there are jobs everywhere.


Dang that's the ticket! 



Singlemalt said:


> Not trying to dissuade you; all data is good, so read this:
> https://www.indeed.com/cmp/Sanderson-Farms,-Inc.-1/reviews


Good research! Damn scientists


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 11, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Dude lives in an area that is booming with jobs. If you're close to a frys electronics there are jobs everywhere.


Most places around here mostly only hire college students, i have to grab the scraps that fall from the table


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 11, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Dang that's the ticket!
> 
> 
> Good research! Damn scientists


In Texas there are frys electronics in the Houston area and the Dallas/Fort Worth area. Both places have jobs for days.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 11, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> In Texas there are frys electronics in the Houston area and the Dallas/Fort Worth area. Both places have jobs for days.


No Frys here.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 11, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> No Frys here.


Oh well I just remember you mentioning Frys before. Thought you might be in a city close to them...


Ijs


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 11, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Oh well I just remember you mentioning Frys before. Thought you might be in a city close to them...
> 
> 
> Ijs


Im originally from houston.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 11, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Im originally from houston.


Fuck the Houston Texans! 



It's all about dem


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 11, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah i already know theyre reputation, theyre notorious around here. Im not going there anything long term, just need something gauranteed to get me by while i look for something else.


Relocate your tent


----------



## Bareback (Jun 11, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Here's a nice review:
> 
> Stress
> 
> ...



The whole about slaughtering chicken is to relax and enjoy it keep your cool and you'll be manager in a month .once you get passed the smell your golden


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 11, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Fuck the Houston Texans!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Y'all mother fuckers better like this post! Ya Cowboy hating sons a bitches!


----------



## Bareback (Jun 11, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Fuck the Houston Texans!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3959468





curious2garden said:


> Relocate your tent


I m to high to po St it's just like SF 

Good night


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 11, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I m to high to po St it's just like SF
> 
> Good night


Lol gn man. You take it easy brother


----------



## Bareback (Jun 11, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Y'all mother fuckers better like this post! Ya Cowboy hating sons a bitches!



Pm me with the fire place shoot


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 11, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Pm me with the fire place shoot


Will do. It's all kinds of fuxked up


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 11, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Most places around here mostly only hire college students, i have to grab the scraps that fall from the table


Grab em .....grab em as fast as you can


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 11, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Im originally from houston.


I may have missed this .....but how do you afford to come on Riu throughout the entire day.....how do you charge your phone?

How do you afford a cell phone bill?

I know it's not a government phone because they have about enough internet to log in to Riu.

Everything costs something is my point......you being on here during the day means your not putting in APPS.....I'm not talking shit, I'm just puzzled that you live in a tent with the ability to be drunk,high,and surf the web ......just my observation


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 11, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I may have missed this .....but how do you afford to come on Riu throughout the entire day.....how do you charge your phone?
> 
> How do you afford a cell phone bill?
> 
> ...


Kids these days...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 11, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Kids these days...


LOL smh, I bet you feel old after uttering those words! I remember the first time I did


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 11, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Your Black? No way!


Not anymore. Currently my resume says I'm blind, speaking six fluent languages and a stunt double for Chuck Norris. We'll see if it flies.
Here's a couple felon friendly job listing from CL in Phoenix. I'm sure most cities have them, but if I were you I wouldn't discount the possibility of relocating. A change of scenery might do you good. Worked for me.
https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/mnu/6146009208.html
https://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/lab/6132616633.html

Just type in the search box "felons welcome". I like the one listing that specifically says we believe in second chances unless you're Kathy Griffin...well ok it doesn't say that but it does say felons welcome. Good luck.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 11, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL smh, I bet you feel old after uttering those words! I remember the first time I did


It's funny. I always swore I would never be this way, e.g. saying things about the "youth" etc.

It happened when I began teaching this generation of middle/high schoolers.

They think everything is their "right" and they should all be catered to because they are somehow special. A girl got her phone confiscated last week in class and called 911 because of it.

When I ask the students failing every class, "so, you know in a few years you're going to have to PAY for your wi-fi. You have any sort of plan"?

They will look me dead in the face completely serious and say some shit like, "I'm just gonna be a youtube star. I post funny videos and have hella followers".

I always tell them, "ok, just don't ask me for a dollar in the mcdonalds parking lot. Cause I'ma tell you ya shoulda done your art work". lol.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 11, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Not anymore. Currently my resume says I'm blind, speaking six fluent languages and a stunt double for Chuck Norris. We'll see if it flies.
> Here's a couple felon friendly job listing from CL in Phoenix. I'm sure most cities have them, but if I were you I wouldn't discount the possibility of relocating. A change of scenery might do you good. Worked for me.
> https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/mnu/6146009208.html
> https://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/lab/6132616633.html
> ...


LOL!


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 11, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Not anymore. Currently my resume says I'm blind, speaking six fluent languages and a stunt double for Chuck Norris. We'll see if it flies.
> Here's a couple felon friendly job listing from CL in Phoenix. I'm sure most cities have them, but if I were you I wouldn't discount the possibility of relocating. A change of scenery might do you good. Worked for me.
> https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/mnu/6146009208.html
> https://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/lab/6132616633.html
> ...


I'm actually looking for a blind,chuck Norris stunt double for trim work


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 11, 2017)

BRB .....baby just managed to shit half way up his back .....literally 

Here we go


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 11, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> BRB .....baby just managed to shit half way up his back .....literally
> 
> Here we go


LOL!

I had one ooze out the side into my hand today. 

She's starting to eat real foods. 

Sigh.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 11, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Y'all mother fuckers better like this post! Ya Cowboy hating sons a bitches!


E
A
G
L
E
Oh who am I kiddin.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 11, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> E
> A
> G
> L
> ...


My team decided to move to Los Angeles, where noone likes them also.

I'm currently in the market for a new, non-sucky team.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 11, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> My team decided to move to Los Angeles, where noone likes them also.
> 
> I'm currently in the market for a new, non-sucky team.


OMG I hate the fucking Rams! 
Almost as much as the Cowboys...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 11, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> OMG I hate the fucking Rams!
> Almost as much as the Cowboys...


chargers.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 11, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> LOL!
> 
> I had one ooze out the side into my hand today.
> 
> ...


I'm somewhat prepared for these things since Inda junior being a baby .....I just wipe em up to get the nice bulky shit out of the way .....and then straight into the bathtub for a Johnson and Johnson spray down ......adjustable sprayer for all different types of shit removal scenarios ......and blowouts into the hand are always fun as well LOL 


Il get them both back when there old enough to push a mower


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 11, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> OMG I hate the fucking Rams!
> Almost as much as the Cowboys...


Fuck this post! There is no way I was gonna hit the like button


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 12, 2017)

Breaking into the last bag of my purple passion .....not the best tasty wise .....but it sure does work good for going to sleep ....I know I posted pics a while back ...but we can all appreciate some unique looking stuff ......got about a Zip left ......but I'm planning on having this be my first run in my new indoor room this winter ......even though I've been procrastinating for literally going on 4 years to get it finished ..........but this is the year ......even though i love my green houses 
Literally smells like passion fruit to a T.........Kept aside for those nights I wana sleep and relax like I'm dead.....it's always puzzled me how it can look so exotic and smell so delicious, yet i don't care much for the taste personally.


Good night guys and gals


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 12, 2017)

I feel you


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 12, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I feel you


You all done moving?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 12, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> You all done moving?


Almost. We don't get internet till Thursday. So the kids said fuck that. We are camping out in the living room.




But we're still online!


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 12, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Almost. We don't get internet till Thursday. So the kids said fuck that. We are camping out in the living room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Priorities..lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 12, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Almost. We don't get internet till Thursday. So the kids said fuck that. We are camping out in the living room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An internet without Gar is a horror one does not wish to contemplate!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 12, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Y'all mother fuckers better like this post! Ya Cowboy hating sons a bitches!


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 12, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Almost. We don't get internet till Thursday. So the kids said fuck that. We are camping out in the living room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was thinking about how I'd probably be in much better health now.....if I had internet so readily available when I was a kid......but since I didn't ....doing things like riding my bmx bicycle off the roof and riding motorcycles, go karts etc etc is how I entertained myself .......which is the reason I have the back of an old man and a leg/foot that can tell when cold weathers coming better than any weather man around.......little Inda loves to watch youtube vids on his tablet .....me and momma put a time limit on his ass .....we made a deal that he needs to play with his toys or be outside on his play set more than watching his tablet ......I'm actually picking up a tube for his bike after work ........it's nice for him to have the internet to watch when me and momma wana go play hide the salami ......but with the new baby, our salami hiding competitions usually happen around 3 or 4 am on rare occasions..........luckily grandma is taking both boys this weekend for a whole day .......we plan on fucking the shit out of eachother multiple times ......thanks grandma.


We told Grandma we had to get some things done around the house .......FHRITP!!!


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 12, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I may have missed this .....but how do you afford to come on Riu throughout the entire day.....how do you charge your phone?
> 
> How do you afford a cell phone bill?
> 
> ...


Ive had this phone for months now. And im not getting high or drunk, havent for a few weeks now. Ive only been in a tent 9 days now since i lost my place in Missouri and had to move back, leaving me without the funds to rent a place. Ill have funds for a place next month on the 3rd.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 12, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Ive had this phone for months now. And im not getting high or drunk, havent for a few weeks now. Ive only been in a tent 9 days now since i lost my place in Missouri and had to move back, leaving me without the funds to rent a place. Ill have funds for a place next month on the 3rd.


You're going to have to start charging people after you suck their dick. Tell them no more freebies, till you get on your feet.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 12, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Not anymore. Currently my resume says I'm blind, speaking six fluent languages and a stunt double for Chuck Norris. We'll see if it flies.
> Here's a couple felon friendly job listing from CL in Phoenix. I'm sure most cities have them, but if I were you I wouldn't discount the possibility of relocating. A change of scenery might do you good. Worked for me.
> https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/mnu/6146009208.html
> https://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/lab/6132616633.html
> ...


Yeah chuck norris lives 20 mile from me. And im not a felon. Ill just have to apply at jobs that dont do background checks


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 12, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> You're going to have to start charging people after you suck their dick. Tell em no more freebies, till you get on your feet.


He could set up tent in those woods by Jesse's place, you remember:


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 12, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> He could set up tent in those woods by Jesse's place, you remember:
> View attachment 3959794


Lol... Drowning-Man ain't ready for that bbc.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 12, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah chuck norris lives 20 mile from me. And im not a felon. Ill just have to apply at jobs that dont do background checks


Blow jobs don't do background checks.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 12, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> He could set up tent in those woods by Jesse's place, you remember:
> View attachment 3959794


I remember I couldn't stop laughing while I was drawing that in ms paint


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 12, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Blow jobs don't do background checks.


But they will check your butt hole sometimes. Get it "background" check lol I kill my self sometimes.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 12, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I remember I couldn't stop laughing while I was drawing that in ms paint


But it was a perfect spot-on illustration for Jesse's story of the phantom woodsman


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 12, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> You're going to have to start charging people after you suck their dick. Tell them no more freebies, till you get on your feet.


Ill take that into advisement.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 12, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Ive had this phone for months now. And im not getting high or drunk, havent for a few weeks now. Ive only been in a tent 9 days now since i lost my place in Missouri and had to move back, leaving me without the funds to rent a place. Ill have funds for a place next month on the 3rd.


Did you get the chicken choking job.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 12, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Ill take that into advisement.


I'll keep looking for you. Any of these up your alley?


----------



## Bareback (Jun 12, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> But they will check your butt hole sometimes. Get it "background" check lol I kill my self sometimes.


The phrase background check will never be the same now. Lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 12, 2017)

Just got done laying cardboard between my rows in the garden and then a layer of mulch.

I am going to build a manifold out of pvc and put a drip line down each row.

As you all remember I have a couple 300 gallon rain tanks. I have a cast iron pump. I can put it on a timer.

I won't have to weed or ho the garden all season. Easy watering.

Work smarter, not harder.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 12, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'll keep looking for you. Any of these up your alley?
> 
> View attachment 3959808 View attachment 3959809 View attachment 3959810


Lmfao


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 12, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Did you get the chicken choking job.


I have to go to the texas workforce tomorrow to apply


----------



## Bareback (Jun 12, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> But they will check your butt hole sometimes. Get it "background" check lol I kill my self sometimes.


The phrase background check will never be the same now. Lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 12, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Ill take that into* advertisement*.


FIFY


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 12, 2017)

Vaping gimmix, hitting dabs, cookingcorn and steak. Drank a wine, sexxxed my lady and drank another wine

Life is so hard

Edit: make that 3 wine

I feeeeel a nap before I group chat australia. 

Goals for the night include:
Convincing my friends cousin to get nude and show more tattoos
Fap
Eat nachos
Fapfapfap
Mod that drug forum
Ban atleast 3 kids and under reason; shitcunt
Fap
Finish leftovers while hittin my girl from da back
Sleep


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 12, 2017)

The ac hasn't been working right on my truck. The fucker wouldn't cool when I was on idle. And It's been pissing me off because it's getting hot around here. I looked up a couple of YouTube vids and got to troubleshooting. Turns out the fan to the compressor had a bad connection. All I had to do was disconnect it and clean it. Then I plugged it back in and boom the fan turned on! Now my shit is cold as fuck!


----------



## Bareback (Jun 12, 2017)

Work smarter, not harder.[/QUOTE]


Gary Goodson said:


> The ac hasn't been working right on my truck. The fucker wouldn't cool when I was on idle. And It's been pissing me off because it's getting hot around here. I looked up a couple of YouTube vids and got to troubleshooting. Turns out the fan to the compressor had a bad connection. All I had to do was disconnect it and clean it. Then I plugged it back in and boom the fan turned on! Now my shit is cold as fuck!


Good catch , I've had bad connections give me fits. They can be f---ing hard to find.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 12, 2017)

Jesus Christ I'm getting old. I figured I'd be done by noon hanging and fire taping this lid for another veg room here in what's left of the garage. Fuck me. Only took me 4+ hours longer lol whatever i guess. Got er done though, that's all that matters. One day closer to fishing again 



Didn't help that i left that piece of shit tent in there. Fought that fucker the whole time


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 12, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Good catch , I've had bad connections give me fits. They can be f---ing hard to find.


Yea I was about to go buy the fan motor. The good news is it was only $28 for the part. But then I would've had to remove the fan shroud and all that bullshit. So I'm glad that's all it was too.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 12, 2017)

I have had a hell of a day. Demoing cinder block walls , probably 60 x 10 , 5 poured metal door frames, I need some beers to wash down the dust.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 12, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Jesus Christ I'm getting old. I figured I'd be done by noon hanging and fire taping this lid for another veg room here in what's left of the garage. Fuck me. Only took me 4+ hours longer lol whatever i guess. Got er done though, that's all that matters. One day closer to fishing again
> View attachment 3959907
> View attachment 3959908
> View attachment 3959909
> Didn't help that i left that piece of shit tent in there. Fought that fucker the whole time


Looking good, you could probably do that for a living. Lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 12, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I have had a hell of a day. Demoing cinder block walls , probably 60 x 10 , 5 poured metal door frames, I need some beers to wash down the dust.


Oh hell yeah dude. As i was rockin the lid i had all kinds of framing to add. It's hot and dirtier than fuck up there. As soon as i was done hangin the shitrock i took a shower and have been pounding the beers ever since. Taping only took me a couple hours 

Still need to cut in a hole for a 12k btu ac but it might have to wait until tomorrow. I'm burnt


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 12, 2017)

Oh, and the other night when i was hammered and posting all kinds of shit, i was posting about my grandpa. Searching the web all kinds more shit is showing up just here recently. That night, i found a military website with a forum of some dude who found his canteen. They were saying how he was pow for almost the whole war and man, I WANT THAT CANTEEN!!!

I registered on the site. It won't let me view that thread, or any other while signed in let alone post or anything else. I'm pissed. Piece of shit forum! Gotta get through. Hopefully the dude didn't sell it yet or anything. The thread was from last October.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 12, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh, and the other night when i was hammered and posting all kinds of shit, i was posting about my grandpa. Searching the web all kinds more shit is showing up just here recently. That night, i found a military website with a forum of some dude who found his canteen. They were saying how he was pow for almost the whole war and man, I WANT THAT CANTEEN!!!
> 
> I registered on the site. It won't let me view that thread, or any other while signed in let alone post or anything else. I'm pissed. Piece of shit forum! Gotta get through. Hopefully the dude didn't sell it yet or anything. The thread was from last October.


Damn I hope you can acquire that canteen somehow bro.

Time for some super colds or what? I just grabbed one, but it wasnt a super cold so I threw it back bra


----------



## Bareback (Jun 12, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh, and the other night when i was hammered and posting all kinds of shit, i was posting about my grandpa. Searching the web all kinds more shit is showing up just here recently. That night, i found a military website with a forum of some dude who found his canteen. They were saying how he was pow for almost the whole war and man, I WANT THAT CANTEEN!!!
> 
> I registered on the site. It won't let me view that thread, or any other while signed in let alone post or anything else. I'm pissed. Piece of shit forum! Gotta get through. Hopefully the dude didn't sell it yet or anything. The thread was from last October.


Dude that's awesome, I hope you get your hands on it. That is a great tell of heroism , it made me think of my grandpa and the stuff he wouldn't tell us about the war.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 12, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Dude that's awesome, I hope you get your hands on it. That is a great tell of heroism , it made me think of my grandpa and the stuff he wouldn't tell us about the war.


Thanks guys, he was practically my father growing up. Lived less than a mile down the street from us. The dude had it real bad during that war. Didn't talk much about it died when i was in the 8th grade. Awesome dude. Gotta get that canteen!

In the thread they weren't sure if he was death marched. He was. He escaped and was on the run for 2 months before he was shot while recaptured


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 12, 2017)

Tore out and replaced another bathroom floor today. That's the 8th one this year. 

Whoever replaced the toilet broke the flange too, so I had to cut it out and replace it. They also reused the old wax ring and tried to caulk the hell out of it so it wouldn't leak and the toilet they used was the biggest one I've ever seen. They had to cut a hole in the wall so the tank would fit, then they caulked around it. They're probably the same person who tried to fix the tub drain leak by adding another rubber washer on top of the old rotten one.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 12, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Looking good, you could probably do that for a living. Lol


If i taped for a living you better believe I'd own a bazooka though 




I don't 

No biggie for small jobs like this though.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 12, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Just got done laying cardboard between my rows in the garden and then a layer of mulch.
> 
> I am going to build a manifold out of pvc and put a drip line down each row.
> 
> ...


Cardboard works like landscaping fabric to prevent weeds? That's cool.
(I realize it has to be replaced every year.)


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 12, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> The ac hasn't been working right on my truck. The fucker wouldn't cool when I was on idle. And It's been pissing me off because it's getting hot around here. I looked up a couple of YouTube vids and got to troubleshooting. Turns out the fan to the compressor had a bad connection. All I had to do was disconnect it and clean it. Then I plugged it back in and boom the fan turned on! Now my shit is cold as fuck!


I went golfing today and had to wear a hoodie! I doubt if it ever hit 70. 
This is the coolest weather we have had in a long time. I've got 11 cannabis plants outside and could use some fucking sun!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 12, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Dude that's awesome, I hope you get your hands on it. That is a great tell of heroism , it made me think of my grandpa and the stuff he wouldn't tell us about the war.


My grandpa wouldn't talk about it either. 
Ever.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 12, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> If i taped for a living you better believe I'd own a bazooka though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't like to use a bazooka on small jobs anyway, to much to clean up. I will definitely use one on 100 board+ lol 
On second thought I hope I never have to use one again .


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 12, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I don't like to use a bazooka on small jobs anyway, to much to clean up. I will definitely use one on 100 board+ lol
> On second thought I hope I never have to use one again .


Never used one personally. But seen tapers use them all day on the job. But yeah, bird shit everywhere with them things!


----------



## Bareback (Jun 12, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> My grandpa wouldn't talk about it either.
> Ever.


The only time I ever heard him mention it was when one of his friends would come by and he would make us go play and we might catch a word or two . I think they would be talking about someone that had just passed away bc they would talk and cry and drink and cry . It must have been really fucked up bc he told us some really messed up stories about doing relief work like dead bodies and body parts and shit like that , but never about the war.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 12, 2017)

My grandpa really did not talk about it. I didn't even learn what the fuck really happened until he died, and wow! Fuckin shit!

My dad don't talk about Vietnam either. He's still living


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 12, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> My grandpa really did not talk about it. I didn't even learn what the fuck really happened until he died, and wow! Fuckin shit!
> 
> My dad don't talk about Vietnam either. He's still living


Some stories are so awful, they should remain untold.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 12, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Some stories are so awful, they should remain untold.


Word dude! Can you imagine 1266 days in captivity(including 30+ miles of the Bataan death march)? Fuck me! We got it so good


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 12, 2017)

Today i did a bunch of shit.

Tomorrow morning we taking down 16 of these bitches
  
And then I'm going fishing god damnit!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 12, 2017)

My very special karma Og pheno


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 12, 2017)

Got 12 of these to take down too, but gonna wait until the dry room here has room. 
  
Mendobreath


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 12, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Got 12 of these to take down too, but gonna wait until the dry room here has room.
> View attachment 3960027 View attachment 3960026
> Mendobreath


Straight fire bro!


----------



## Bareback (Jun 12, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Got 12 of these to take down too, but gonna wait until the dry room here has room.
> View attachment 3960027 View attachment 3960026
> Mendobreath


Ohh man that's pretty .


Fapping to mendobreath 
Wait did I say that out loud.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 12, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Ohh man that's pretty .
> 
> 
> Fapping to mendobreath
> Wait did I say that out loud.


IMO, the karmaog is way better bro.

It's straight up fuel. The mendo is exactly like the description. People love it, i don't care too much for it.

Lemon and pinesol OG leaning strains is what i love, that is fire to me. The karma og is that. Lemon and pinesol. Love it. 3-4 hrs to trim a pound too. Can't beat that! Only took one pack to find it too gotta love karma genetics.

You guys just wait until i show some wedding cake(the best cut)pics. Gonna be a minute, but I'm blowing that shit up!!!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 12, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> IMO, the karmaog is way better bro.
> 
> It's straight up fuel. The mendo is exactly like the description. People love it, i don't care too much for it.
> 
> ...


Fuck yeah man. Running a pack of karmas sour power og right now. 3 more weeks. Has that sour funk og gasoline death smell. Can't wait till she comes down. Running his white snake and headbanger next.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 12, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Fuck yeah man. Running a pack of karmas sour power og right now. 3 more weeks. Has that sour funk og gasoline death smell. Can't wait till she comes down. Running his white snake and headbanger next.


My buddy alphaphase/cannabisnerd ran some of his testers of that strain and it was waaaaaay to sativa. Not tight buds. Hope yours turns out better fo sho. It was some pretty good sour smoke though.

Karmas gear is pretty good. Like, a keeper out of just one pack type good IMO

My favs from him So far:

Karmaog and ghostriderV2.0

VERY solid genetics for sure


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 12, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> My buddy alphaphase/cannabisnerd ran some of his testers of that strain and it was waaaaaay to sativa. Not tight buds. Hope yours turns out better fo sho. It was some pretty good sour smoke though.
> 
> Karmas gear is pretty good. Like, a keeper out of just one pack type good IMO
> 
> ...


Which strain was too sativa bro?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 12, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Which strain was too sativa bro?


His sourpower. Very lightweight/loose buds


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 12, 2017)

They were testers about 2 yrs ago. Maybe thats why? I mean, no herms or nothing though


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 12, 2017)

This is some of that wedding cake. alphaphase just sent me pic of it. Got lots of it going right now


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 12, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> His sourpower. Very lightweight/loose buds


Ok good. Mine is tight fat oversized golf balls.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 13, 2017)

Got all my up potting done this evening .....tanks are all set up nice ....sprayed some prevention as well as the outsides of the green houses .....feeling super accomplished getting all that done ....the girls all seem to be happy and everything is tidy and ready for when they start getting hungry in a few weeks ......now I get to focus on playing with some new strains in my fully outdoor experimental garden I do each year .....got some nice big clones on the way to play with.....il keep you all posted on tomato types.


Time for bed soon ....just took a smack of some GG4 oil.....il be sleeping good shortly.

Good night guys and gals


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 13, 2017)

did the final tilling and raking of the cornfield, even had time to plant the seedlings which i didn't think i'd be able to get to.

 

no cardboard for between the rows, just a sprinkler for watering. i work harder, not smarter.

we're set to be in the 90s and sunny for the next two weeks, so this should take off in a hurry.

hopefully will have time for the pumpkin patch tomorrow.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 13, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Cardboard works like landscaping fabric to prevent weeds? That's cool.
> (I realize it has to be replaced every year.)


Yes. After fall harvest we let the chickens in to scratch. The cardboard and mulch is almost completely broken down. 

Early spring we top dress with compost and manure. Add a bit of lime.

Plant and then start over again.

It is a no till garden. I quit using a tiller. Worms do the work.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 13, 2017)

Bareback said:


> The only time I ever heard him mention it was when one of his friends would come by and he would make us go play and we might catch a word or two . I think they would be talking about someone that had just passed away bc they would talk and cry and drink and cry . It must have been really fucked up bc he told us some really messed up stories about doing relief work like dead bodies and body parts and shit like that , but never about the war.





Aeroknow said:


> My grandpa really did not talk about it. I didn't even learn what the fuck really happened until he died, and wow! Fuckin shit!
> 
> My dad don't talk about Vietnam either. He's still living


I would volunteer at a VA in patient facility for veterans. Mainly WW2 vets. 

One day I'm out walking with this guy. We make it out to the fence. Dude broke down crying and telling me it was fucked up all the stuff he had done and been through and couldn't leave. Locked behind a fence. 

I tried to set it up where I could take him out. I was told it was too dangerous as he had dementia and at times would be back at war.

Broke my heart.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 13, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> did the final tilling and raking of the cornfield, even had time to plant the seedlings which i didn't think i'd be able to get to.
> 
> View attachment 3960618
> 
> ...


I got into no till and really like the results.

I guess the cardboard and mulch comes from necessity. The last few summers have been really hot and little rain. The cardboard and mulch really helps with water retention.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 13, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I got into no till and really like the results.
> 
> I guess the cardboard and mulch comes from necessity. The last few summers have been really hot and little rain. The cardboard and mulch really helps with water retention.


i used to cardboard under my borders but discovered better living through chemicals.

tillers are a necessity here, just the soil type and all. i've been loosening it up for years now by amending with recycled indoor soil and it is still hardpan by next spring.

i did till my first year here with just a shovel and a rake and as good as it looked, it was back to hardpan in days.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 13, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i used to cardboard under my borders but discovered better living through chemicals.
> 
> tillers are a necessity here, just the soil type and all. i've been loosening it up for years now by amending with recycled indoor soil and it is still hardpan by next spring.
> 
> i did till my first year here with just a shovel and a rake and as good as it looked, it was back to hardpan in days.


My father sold our childhood home. 20+ years of manure and compost tilled in every spring and fall. It was like a sponge and didn't need anything the last several years.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 13, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i used to cardboard under my borders but discovered better living through chemicals.
> 
> tillers are a necessity here, just the soil type and all. i've been loosening it up for years now by amending with recycled indoor soil and it is still hardpan by next spring.
> 
> i did till my first year here with just a shovel and a rake and as good as it looked, it was back to hardpan in days.


Have you loaded in the gypsum?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 13, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Have you loaded in the gypsum?


i don't speak roma.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 14, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i don't speak roma.


Have you added sufficient calcium sulfate dihydrate as a soil amendment?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 14, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Have you loaded in the gypsum?


Humic acid and humates work great for hard soil.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 14, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Have you added sufficient calcium sulfate dihydrate as a soil amendment?


shut up science nerd


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 14, 2017)

LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 14, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Humic acid and humates work great for hard soil.


Don't you have to either make it or break the checkbook buying it?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 14, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Don't you have to either make it or break the checkbook buying it?


Liquid humic acid is cheap. The other humates can be costly.

Some are affordable.

http://www.everwoodfarm.com/DTE_Organic_Single_Ingredient_Fertilizers


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 14, 2017)

After reading the last two pages, I feel like a completely worthless fuck.


----------



## 420God (Jun 14, 2017)

Finally had a break from the storms to put in a new strawberry patch. Instead of tilling I removed the sod then mixed in old cow manure. Mother in law is giving us more plants so we left some room. The ring is about 5ft in diameter.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 14, 2017)

420God said:


> Finally had a break from the storms to put in a new strawberry patch. Instead of tilling I removed the sod then mixed in old cow manure. Mother in law is giving us more plants so we left some room. The ring is about 5ft in diameter.
> 
> View attachment 3960717


That looks great . 

I add 2" of compost to my strawberry bed's most ever year . This year has been a great year so for. Mine are ever baring of a few different varieties.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 14, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I would volunteer at a VA in patient facility for veterans. Mainly WW2 vets.
> 
> One day I'm out walking with this guy. We make it out to the fence. Dude broke down crying and telling me it was fucked up all the stuff he had done and been through and couldn't leave. Locked behind a fence.
> 
> ...


My grandfather won't talk about his time, all I know for a fact is he was involved in storming Iwo Jima. I tried getting him to privately record his memories once when I was in high school. He flipped out like I'd never seen, he was always very gentle, calm and soft spoken, but this time he grabbed me yelled at me and literally threw me away from him and left the room in tears. I felt so fucking shitty.

A couple years later, he had a heart attack. He was heavily sedate in ER when the Dr., a man of Asian decent, came in the room. My grandfather went after him, screaming about the Japs and invasion, his buddies that were dead, etc. Luckily, the Dr. was very understanding about the situation. He talked about his older relatives that were involved in the war and how they've had similar outbursts. Once my grandfather was more lucid, he apologized. It was a strange experience because I had never seen my grandfather act out on someone because of race, color, etc. He's always been a very accepting person.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 14, 2017)

Old news .........

I went to the Dr yesterday and as he always does he is giving shit about my blood pressure , so I asked myself " what would Gary say " and then I said to myself " No Don't Say That " and I went with " Hey Dr my right testicle hurts " and he examines it as he is finishing I ask " How is my BP now " . Was it a dirty trick or a good diversion , I bet he is still asking himself that same question..... Hahaha


----------



## 420God (Jun 14, 2017)

Heard a loud peeping last night and didn't think much of it, woke up and could still hear it. Went walking around the yard and found this little guy. 
 

I didn't know a baby sparrow could be so loud. It must've been blown out of it's nest during one of the storms. Tried looking for the nest/parents with no luck. We got it to eat and drink a little.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 14, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> My grandfather won't talk about his time, all I know for a fact is he was involved in storming Iwo Jima. I tried getting him to privately record his memories once when I was in high school. He flipped out like I'd never seen, he was always very gentle, calm and soft spoken, but this time he grabbed me yelled at me and literally threw me away from him and left the room in tears. I felt so fucking shitty.
> 
> A couple years later, he had a heart attack. He was heavily sedate in ER when the Dr., a man of Asian decent, came in the room. My grandfather went after him, screaming about the Japs and invasion, his buddies that were dead, etc. Luckily, the Dr. was very understanding about the situation. He talked about his older relatives that were involved in the war and how they've had similar outbursts. Once my grandfather was more lucid, he apologized. It was a strange experience because I had never seen my grandfather act out on someone because of race, color, etc. He's always been a very accepting person.


From what I read that was a horrible place and battle. 

I'm so proud of my grandpa and that whole war effort , and sad that they had to endure it. 

War is fucked up .


----------



## 420God (Jun 14, 2017)

Update on the chick: think we found the parents. We released it in the front yard and some sparrows are coming to it now.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 14, 2017)

my power window master switch was failing one window at a time. course a OEM one was a gazillion $, even aftermarket was $$..so tried this stuff..

https://www.amazon.com/Hosa-D5S-6-DeoxIT-Contact-Cleaner/dp/B00006LVEU
http://store.caig.com/s.nl/sc.2/category.188/.f

and it worked slicker than shit, better than any other contact cleaner i tried. worth having a can around.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 14, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> My grandfather won't talk about his time, all I know for a fact is he was involved in storming Iwo Jima. I tried getting him to privately record his memories once when I was in high school. He flipped out like I'd never seen, he was always very gentle, calm and soft spoken, but this time he grabbed me yelled at me and literally threw me away from him and left the room in tears. I felt so fucking shitty.
> 
> A couple years later, he had a heart attack. He was heavily sedate in ER when the Dr., a man of Asian decent, came in the room. My grandfather went after him, screaming about the Japs and invasion, his buddies that were dead, etc. Luckily, the Dr. was very understanding about the situation. He talked about his older relatives that were involved in the war and how they've had similar outbursts. Once my grandfather was more lucid, he apologized. It was a strange experience because I had never seen my grandfather act out on someone because of race, color, etc. He's always been a very accepting person.


I've seen numerous outburst and whatnot over the years being raised around the military.

When I was 16 my buddy punched his dad in the eye. It later turned black. As soon as he hit him his dad lost it. He was a green beret. Went into full on combat mode. He was in the process of killing his own son with his bare hands. I managed to get him in a choke hold until he passed out.

Scared the shit out of me.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 14, 2017)

Cut some babies, drilled a bunch of buckets and transferred some ladies to go to flower soon. Goodbye hydro, hello soil. It'll be nice not having to deal with them every day if I dont want to. Now I just need to modify my hydro setupt to be a drip system and I'll have so much free time I won't know what to do. Engaging autopilot.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 14, 2017)

pumpkin patch is done. ducks only knocked over 2 stalks of corn throughout the day. i have plenty of backups too.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 14, 2017)

This is a plant I've named after GG himself ....I asked Gary about recycling soil a while back and after a few PM's explaining what I was using as amendments,he basically gave me a very precise and scientific answer/directions........He said...and I quote....((you can go heavy on that shit bro))...lol


So I did and let the soil cook

That's baby Gary .....the funny part is, it's a GG4 so it already had Gary's initials anyway.

Very healthy and strong my,camera flash fucked up the color some ...but it's gorgeous and it's my first soil recycle ....I'm pleased so far

Thanks @Gary Goodson

As you all know I grow mainly tomatoes and I'm only growing this one little plant this year .....il keep you all posted on baby Gary to the end.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 14, 2017)

My Cindy '99 got eaten! 
Fucking kitties...


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 14, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> My Cindy '99 got eaten!
> Fucking kitties...
> View attachment 3961217


They were just trying to top it for you ...hours of them looking at your computer screen has them curious2Garden .....couldn't resist that.

Love ya Annie


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 14, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> My Cindy '99 got eaten!
> Fucking kitties...
> View attachment 3961217


that'll recover.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 14, 2017)

So I ordered a new fan on Amazon and they ended up losing track of it somehow. So I bitched. And Amazon ended up sending me another fan for free and giving me a $10 gift card on top of a $15 prime discount. And said they're refunding me for the first one. But the first one got delivered today but still shows up as being lost at their facility. So I may have just got 2 $75 fans for free and $25 lol. So yeah, I basically accomplished fucking the man today.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 14, 2017)

I had my annual physical & blood work yesterday. Today nurse called and said to lower salt use and avoid high cholesterol foods and they're scheduling me for a colonoscopy.

Damn Obamacare.

On a brighter note, I fucking splurged and got color keyed seat covers for my new truck. 
$2.99 each on sale (and bath size, no less).


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 14, 2017)

I got hit by an older (65+), asian, lyft driver, (think Mr miyagi) with young, white, ginger-haired hippie passenger (carrot top with shoulder length curly hair and a tye dye) while at a stop light in rush hour traffic.

I put the car in park, turned on the hazards, stepped out, checked the bumper for damage (none), turned around, and finally realized who actually hit me. 

Old dude has an unreadable expression. Hippie looks nervous. I gave them a thumbs up and got back in the car. 

Needless to say, I learned that even professional drivers will hit a stationary car, and probably gave that ginger one hell of a story.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 14, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I had my annual physical & blood work yesterday. Today nurse called and said to lower salt use and avoid high cholesterol foods and they're scheduling me for a colonoscopy.
> 
> Damn Obamacare.
> 
> ...


Make sure you're sufficiently doped up for your colonoscopy or you'll be sorry. 
I've had two of them. 
I don't remember much about the first one. 
The second was *very* unpleasant...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 14, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Make sure you're sufficiently doped up for your colonoscopy or you'll be sorry.
> I've had two of them.
> I don't remember much about the first one.
> The second was *very* unpleasant...


Really?

I had 2 or 3 previously and I don't remember a fucking thing, but they told me I was talking and actually told me a couple things I said. I remember none of that.

That was a little unnerving, there are things we shouldn't talk about and who knows what drugs they're giving you. So now I worry about saying something about weed or plants. Stress already, can't win. Lol.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 14, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Make sure you're sufficiently doped up for your colonoscopy or you'll be sorry.
> I've had two of them.
> I don't remember much about the first one.
> The second was *very* unpleasant...


I had to get one. They tried sedating me but I just wouldn't go down. They gave me more and more and then said they couldn't legally give me anymore. 

I stayed awake (super fucked up) and watched the whole thing. Talked about really strange shit (apparently) with the doctors. 

My brother In law works at the hospital and saw me being wheeled out. The nurse was like "this guy would NOT go down. We gave him a ton of drugs."

Brother in law says "he's used to it."


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 14, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I had to get one. They tried sedating me but I just wouldn't go down. They gave me more and more and then said they couldn't legally give me anymore.
> 
> I stayed awake (super fucked up) and watched the whole thing. Talked about really strange shit (apparently) with the doctors.
> 
> ...


I got DP'd. Fucking endoscopy and colonoscopy consecutively. Thank God for Versed and Fentanyl. I woke up two hours later with no recollection of where I was (VA hospital) or ability to feel shit, let alone stand.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 14, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I got DP'd. Fucking endoscopy and colonoscopy consecutively. Thank God for Versed and Fentanyl. I woke up two hours later with no recollection of where I was (VA hospital) or ability to feel shit, let alone stand.


I remember coming to and not being able to move my mouth to ask a question. Or move my hands.

It's a creepy experience. But it can save your ass so you do it.

I have heard there's a couple different drug combos. One works better but it's expensive and the goddamn insurance companies want the cheaper one used or they won't pay.

Which could be what happened with you guys who remember shit. Fucking greedy CEO's strike again.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 15, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I had my annual physical & blood work yesterday. Today nurse called and said to lower salt use and avoid high cholesterol foods and they're scheduling me for a colonoscopy.
> 
> Damn Obamacare.
> 
> ...


Nice!!

Picked up some new seat covers myself. Just got them yesterday at kmart 
The 3 helm seats stick up pretty high, and I get all kinds of bugs and other shit on them when i haul the boat 2 hrs like i'm doing again this morning. Putting on that boat cover i got is a pain in the ass.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 15, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Nice!!
> 
> Picked up some new seat covers myself. Just got them yesterday at kmart
> The 3 helm seats stick up pretty high, and I get all kinds of bugs and other shit on them when i haul the boat 2 hrs like i'm doing again this morning. Putting on that boat cover i got is a pain in the ass.
> View attachment 3961365


Lol. I went to Kmart too for the towels.

That's a kick ass boat, man!

You pull that with a half ton? Is it heavy? Looks loaded .


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 15, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol. I went to Kmart too for the towels.
> 
> That's a kick ass boat, man!
> 
> You pull that with a half ton? Is it heavy? Looks loaded .


Thanks bro!
My half ton is actually more like a 5/8 ton 
No really though, its a 1500hd. 3/4 running gear on a slightly taller frame than a 1/2 ton. Pulls it just fine with the 6.0 and 4L80 tran 
One of my last boats was a 23' trophy. Heavier than shit, but had no problem either.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 15, 2017)

420God said:


> Heard a loud peeping last night and didn't think much of it, woke up and could still hear it. Went walking around the yard and found this little guy.
> View attachment 3960740
> 
> I didn't know a baby sparrow could be so loud. It must've been blown out of it's nest during one of the storms. Tried looking for the nest/parents with no luck. We got it to eat and drink a little.


Mr.sunshine needs to take better care of his children.




On a serious note that's a really cool pic 420....my dad use to rehab owls and hawks a long time ago .....it's hard to save lots of kinds of wild birds besides pigeons and doves,as you know.....so him eating and drinking is a positive good thing ....bet your wife was absolutely thrilled you got another bird...lol

Very cool


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## Indacouch (Jun 15, 2017)

Driving up to check my tomatoes and then I gotta do some trimming 

At least it's final trim


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 15, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Make sure you're sufficiently doped up for your colonoscopy or you'll be sorry.
> I've had two of them.
> I don't remember much about the first one.
> The second was *very* unpleasant...





tangerinegreen555 said:


> Really?
> 
> I had 2 or 3 previously and I don't remember a fucking thing, but they told me I was talking and actually told me a couple things I said. I remember none of that.
> 
> That was a little unnerving, there are things we shouldn't talk about and who knows what drugs they're giving you. So now I worry about saying something about weed or plants. Stress already, can't win. Lol.





Bob Zmuda said:


> I had to get one. They tried sedating me but I just wouldn't go down. They gave me more and more and then said they couldn't legally give me anymore.
> 
> I stayed awake (super fucked up) and watched the whole thing. Talked about really strange shit (apparently) with the doctors.
> 
> ...





Olive Drab Green said:


> I got DP'd. Fucking endoscopy and colonoscopy consecutively. Thank God for Versed and Fentanyl. I woke up two hours later with no recollection of where I was (VA hospital) or ability to feel shit, let alone stand.


WTF? What's this about being knocked out for a colonoscopy? I've had 2 and only got a mild sedative to relax me One was no prob, one of them I felt like that fucking thing was going to rip out of my gut like a spring coming unwound. I was awake and watching the monitor the whole time, talking to a nurse. Got a good laugh from one nurse when I told them to keep an eye out for the frog king...


----------



## Bareback (Jun 15, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Thanks bro!
> My half ton is actually more like a 5/8 ton
> No really though, its a 1500hd. 3/4 running gear on a slightly taller frame than a 1/2 ton. Pulls it just fine with the 6.0 and 4L80 tran
> One of my last boats was a 23' trophy. Heavier than shit, but had no problem either.


I had a 18' trophy cabin cubby with t-top and it was heavy for a single axle trailer. 

At the same time I had a 23' Sting Ray cabin cubby and it was heavy on a duel axle trailer .

Now I have a 20' ski and cruise on duel axle, I use a 3/4 ton and no problems. 

Most of the reservoirs near us have sketchy landings or they are closed at night . So I usually only fish at night.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jun 15, 2017)

i don't see myself ever getting a colonoscopy...there are some things I'd rather kills then have to do things to find


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 15, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Really?
> 
> I had 2 or 3 previously and I don't remember a fucking thing, but they told me I was talking and actually told me a couple things I said. I remember none of that.
> 
> That was a little unnerving, there are things we shouldn't talk about and who knows what drugs they're giving you. So now I worry about saying something about weed or plants. Stress already, can't win. Lol.


Yeah those aliens are pretty good at wiping yer memory after an anal probe


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 15, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> WTF? What's this about being knocked out for a colonoscopy? I've had 2 and only got a mild sedative to relax me One was no prob, one of them I felt like that fucking thing was going to rip out of my gut like a spring coming unwound. I was awake and watching the monitor the whole time, talking to a nurse. Got a good laugh from one nurse when I told them to keep an eye out for the frog king...


That is one of the best episodes of south park! 
Lemmywinks?


----------



## Los Reefersaurus (Jun 15, 2017)

Sprayed my plants with fish poo last night, boy they sure like fish poop .


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 15, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> That is one of the best episodes of south park!
> Lemmywinks?


Yup.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 15, 2017)

We are no longer cave men at the new house. This mafaka has teh interwebz! Time for some porn action


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 15, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> We are no longer cave men at the new house. This mafaka has teh interwebz! Time for some porn action


Oh fuck, Gary is going to break the internet. 
With his dick...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 15, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Oh fuck, Gary is going to break the internet.
> With his dick...


Won't be the first time.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 15, 2017)

So I was waiting for a train to pass and in a hurry like always ....even after the train went bye, the traffic was still crawling super slow ....because people are fucking asshole drivers and dip shits behind the wheel......so as I'm super irritated wondering what the hold up is ........I get passed by this number seen below ......you know your in a bad jam when one of these cruise past you.
 

Good O'l Nor Cal traffic jams


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 15, 2017)

Pretty sure that's the first model Prius ......don't quote me on that.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 15, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> So I was waiting for a train to pass and in a hurry like always ....even after the train went bye, the traffic was still crawling super slow ....because people are fucking asshole drivers and dip shits behind the wheel......so as I'm super irritated wondering what the hold up is ........I get passed by this number seen below ......you know your in a bad jam when one of these cruise past you.
> View attachment 3961516
> 
> Good O'l Nor Cal traffic jams


Pretty sure that's you and I hanging out in 20 years.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 15, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Pretty sure that's you and I hanging out in 20 years.


Lmao


----------



## HydoDan (Jun 15, 2017)

Another Fall day in the Pacific Northwest.. fucking rain rain rain...


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 15, 2017)

HydoDan said:


> Another Fall day in the Pacific Northwest.. fucking rain rain rain...


I feel ya, been raining in the Southeast for bout 2weeks, forecast is for atleast another week..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 15, 2017)

HydoDan said:


> Another Fall day in the Pacific Northwest.. fucking rain rain rain...


No shit! 
58 degrees at lunchtime. 
My plants need some fucking sun!


----------



## 420God (Jun 15, 2017)

5 tornados touched down around us here in WI yesterday. Been getting nailed with severe thunderstorms for the last week.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 15, 2017)

420God said:


> 5 tornados touched down around us here in WI yesterday. Been getting nailed with severe thunderstorms for the last week.


Wow! 
I bet burning more fossil fuels would fix all of this...


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 15, 2017)

Just Bought a memory foam mattress. I'm kinda scared, what if I don't like it? I didn't really think it threw before I ordered it.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 15, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Just Bought a memory foam mattress. I'm kinda scared, what if I don't like it? I didn't really think it threw before I ordered it.


Just don't say anything bad about it where it can hear you. Those mattresses never forget...


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 15, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Just don't say anything bad about it where it can hear you. Those mattresses never forget...


It's going to make me Fuck worse then I already do. I rely on those box springs to bounce me back. I'm going to have to do way more work now.


----------



## 420God (Jun 15, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Wow!
> I bet burning more fossil fuels would fix all of this...


I think it was all the new wind turbines that caused them.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 15, 2017)

I had some posts deleted. I'm not allowed to tell/ask mainliner to kill himself any longer. I really don't see the point of posting here anymore


----------



## Bareback (Jun 15, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> I had some posts deleted. I'm not allowed to tell/ask mainliner to kill himself any longer. I really don't see the point in posting here at this point


Well that's not fair, did you ask nicely.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 15, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Well that's not fair, did you ask nicely.


That was my point to the mod, it's not like I was rude about it. Maybe I can get away with simply wishing it - 'I wish you'd die soon, you POS.' If I'm banned shortly, you'll all know why...


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 15, 2017)

420God said:


> 5 tornados touched down around us here in WI yesterday. Been getting nailed with severe thunderstorms for the last week.


Those tornadoes know better than to fuck with you 420.......bet they saw the bull by the horn pics


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 15, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> That was my point to the mod, it's not like I was rude about it. Maybe I can get away with simply wishing it - 'I wish you'd die soon, you POS.' If I'm banned shortly, you'll all know why...


You'll just have to get creative... We all know how creative you can be.

Example- ML you should go take a forever nap.

Sorry you can't wish or ask people to die anymore ((Bummer dude))


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 15, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> You'll just have to get creative... We all know how creative you can be.
> 
> Example- ML you should go take a forever nap.


Good advice, you are a wise man...



> Sorry you can't wish or ask people to die anymore ((Bummer dude))


I know. It was my fav thing, and often the highlight of my day...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 15, 2017)

420God said:


> I think it was all the new wind turbines that caused them.


That is a very good point.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 15, 2017)

@mainliner , you've lived enough.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 15, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> You'll just have to get creative... We all know how creative you can be.
> 
> Example- ML you should go take a forever nap.
> 
> Sorry you can't wish or ask people to die anymore ((Bummer dude))


Can we ask them to quit breathing? 

Voluntarily, of course...


----------



## applepoop1984 (Jun 15, 2017)

i pee'd on a slug


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 15, 2017)

applepoop1984 said:


> i pee'd on a slug


And...?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 15, 2017)

He liked it?


----------



## Los Reefersaurus (Jun 15, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> That was my point to the mod, it's not like I was rude about it. Maybe I can get away with simply wishing it - 'I wish you'd die soon, you POS.' If I'm banned shortly, you'll all know why...


Maybe ask him to reduce his carbon foot print ....permanently


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 15, 2017)

Cut clones, lollipopped, scrogged, supercropped and added a layer of ewc.

Here I go again on my owwwwwn,
Going down the only dick I've ever blown
Like a drifter I was born to suck the bone,

Duh, dah, duh

Cause I know what it means,
To stroke the cock until you taste the cream...

That's the song right?


----------



## applepoop1984 (Jun 15, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> And...?


revenge for eating my tomato plants


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 15, 2017)

I finished that apartment I was working on, the one with the bathroom floor I had to tear out and replace. Yep, that was the 8th one this year.

Then I started on the next one on the list and guess what needs to be done to it? Can you guess?


_*I need to tear out and replace the bathroom floor.*_

_*




*_

Because that crew they sent *fucked it up. *Just like every single one *they've ever DONE.*


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 15, 2017)

applepoop1984 said:


> revenge for eating my tomato plants


fuckers


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 15, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Cut clones, lollipopped, scrogged, supercropped and added a layer of ewc.
> 
> Here I go again on my owwwwwn,
> Going down the only dick I've ever blown
> ...


You have a photographic memory. 

Or was that pornographic? 
Tomato, tomaahtoe... 

Tomato, camel toe?

Fuck it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 15, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Cut clones, lollipopped, scrogged, supercropped and added a layer of ewc.
> 
> Here I go again on my owwwwwn,
> Going down the only dick I've ever blown
> ...


I've become a bit of an EWC snob. 
How fresh is/are your EWC?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 15, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've become a bit of an EWC snob.
> How fresh is/are your EWC?


not sure. I use the "big worm" brand. I need to start making my own. It snows here though and I've never known what to do when it gets freezing cold.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 15, 2017)

What cinder blocks ....I'm just having a smoke officer...

Two people ran the same stop sign at the same time .....heard the collision and went out to look .....I guess to people ran off on foot from the scene ......helicopter and sheriff should find em .....not many places to go out this way ......at least I know I didn't have the worst luck today .....what are the odds they both blow the stop sign ....lol.....that's two posts from me about shit drivers in Cali today .....kinda fun being stoned while the sheriff was explaining many important things to me .....which I paid no attention to 


Good night for now guys and gals


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 16, 2017)

I applied at a chicken slaughter house and packaging plant. Pay is $11.50 hr


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 16, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> I applied at a chicken slaughter house and packaging plant. Pay is $11.50 hr


My son worked at one of those. He smelled really bad when he got off..lol.. but it's a job. He has worked lots of construction, manual labor and he said that was the worst job he ever had.. good luck..


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 16, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Cut clones, lollipopped, scrogged, supercropped and added a layer of ewc.
> 
> Here I go again on my owwwwwn,
> Going down the only dick I've ever blown
> ...


That's pretty much how I remember it


----------



## dangledo (Jun 16, 2017)

Storm cleanup this morn.

 

Gonna hit the crappie hard around noon. 

Finally had some time to wash some trim.  
But before I get started this morning I had to sacrifice this lil guy to get myself going.


----------



## 420God (Jun 16, 2017)

dangledo said:


> Storm cleanup this morn.
> 
> View attachment 3961900
> 
> ...


That looks good! When you're done with the storm cleanup down there we got some more for you up here. We're up to 11 tornado touchdowns now, most in WI history.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 16, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> not sure. I use the "big worm" brand. I need to start making my own. It snows here though and I've never known what to do when it gets freezing cold.


I just keep my bin in the garage. Initially it smelled, but that was because I set it up wrong. Once that problem was fixed, there's been zero smell & very little runoff.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 16, 2017)

420God said:


> That looks good! When you're done with the storm cleanup down there we got some more for you up here. We're up to 11 tornado touchdowns now, most in WI history.


 We didn't have a tornado but we had straight line wind that knocked down a bunch of trees , power was out from 5pm - 1am . Ohh well nice candle light dinner ( sandwiches ) and sex ( not much else to do).


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 16, 2017)

Bareback said:


> We didn't have a tornado but we had straight line wind that knocked down a bunch of trees , power was out from 5pm - 1am . Ohh well nice candle light dinner ( sandwiches ) and sex ( not much else to do).


Pennies from heaven, as it were. Be really cool if your wife is named Penny, she is right?


----------



## Bareback (Jun 16, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Pennies from heaven, as it were. Be really cool if your wife is named Penny, she is right?


Yeah how did you know


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 16, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Yeah how did you know


I'm a professional


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 16, 2017)

They put crack in the chocolate muffins at the country store near my greenhouses.....I withdrawal if I don't stop and get one on my drive up to the greenhouses in the morning ((definitely crack))


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 16, 2017)

^^^^^worst muffin pic ever ....but a small mom and pop bakery delivers em fresh every morning to the country store around 5:30am .....so good .....I usually buy one for everyone at home .....but they rarely make it back from the drive home ......it's the thought that counts


Use to hate when my parents told me that as a kid .....My crazy grandmother on moms side,always felt the need to buy me large rainbow colored Mexican hats......I cringed everytime mom told me Grandma ((Mommo)) was coming down from Fresno for my birthday party ......

Mom would say......make sure you tell her thank you and give her a big hug when you get your hat 


Me---yes mother (((fuck,fuck,fuck))



But now I use the same line when I eat all the delicious snacks before I get home....it's the thought that counts.

To this day I have no clue why the Mexican hats.....I'm Portuguese and never showed any interest in wearing large rainbow colored Mexican hats .....I remember my brothers and my sis laughing there asses off at me trying them on for my Gram


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 16, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> I applied at a chicken slaughter house and packaging plant. Pay is $11.50 hr


But do they let you bite the heads of the chickens off yourself?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 16, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> ^^^^^worst muffin pic ever ....but a small mom and pop bakery delivers em fresh every morning to the country store around 5:30am .....so good .....I usually buy one for everyone at home .....but they rarely make it back from the drive home ......it's the thought that counts
> 
> 
> Use to hate when my parents told me that as a kid .....My crazy grandmother on moms side,always felt the need to buy me large rainbow colored Mexican hats......I cringed everytime mom told me Grandma ((Mommo)) was coming down from Fresno for my birthday party ......View attachment 3962051
> ...


LOL it could have been worse


----------



## v.s one (Jun 16, 2017)

Bareback said:


> We didn't have a tornado but we had straight line wind that knocked down a bunch of trees , power was out from 5pm - 1am . Ohh well nice candle light dinner ( sandwiches ) and sex ( not much else to do).


Had a couple children that way. When the power goes out the clothes come off.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 16, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I just keep my bin in the garage. Initially it smelled, but that was because I set it up wrong. Once that problem was fixed, there's been zero smell & very little runoff.


Any way you could pm me the details ?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 16, 2017)

Anyone else ever mistake a @Bareback post for a @420God post? I do it daily. Similar avatars. 

I love them both so it doesn't matter.

But I was just picturing 420 sexxxing by candlelight and then had to switch mental images to bareback going bareback by candle light.

Now hand me that candle Ima drip wax on my scrotum.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 16, 2017)

My new mattress arrived in a box. I don't know how I feel about that.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 16, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Anyone else ever mistake a @Bareback post for a @420God post? I do it daily. Similar avatars.
> 
> I love them both so it doesn't matter.
> 
> ...


Post pictures of your wife's toes.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 16, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> ^^^^^worst muffin pic ever ....but a small mom and pop bakery delivers em fresh every morning to the country store around 5:30am .....so good .....I usually buy one for everyone at home .....but they rarely make it back from the drive home ......it's the thought that counts
> 
> 
> Use to hate when my parents told me that as a kid .....My crazy grandmother on moms side,always felt the need to buy me large rainbow colored Mexican hats......I cringed everytime mom told me Grandma ((Mommo)) was coming down from Fresno for my birthday party ......View attachment 3962051
> ...


You're trippin homie. 

That hat is sauvecito. Can I have one of them?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 16, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> My new mattress arrived in a box. I don't know how I feel about that.


Better than your box arriving in a mattress...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 16, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Post pictures of your wife's toes.


Ok. Let me glaze them first.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 16, 2017)

I guess I'm supposed to let it out of the box.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 16, 2017)

Started a watercolor portrait of mr. Sunshine. Still in progress as I haven't added the penis yet.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 16, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Ok. Let me glaze them first.


Pm me the pictures, you don't want no sicko getting ahold of those.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 16, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3962114
> Started a watercolor portrait of mr. Sunshine. Still in progress as I haven't added the penis yet.


Pablo Picasshole.....looks awesome, bro.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 16, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I just keep my bin in the garage. Initially it smelled, but that was because I set it up wrong. Once that problem was fixed, there's been zero smell & very little runoff.





Bob Zmuda said:


> Any way you could pm me the details ?


Nothing fancy, and I could have done it cheaper with a DIY. 
One thing I do like about the worm factory 360 is that my local landscaping wholesaler sells the Anderson flats for $5. It came with four which was definitely not enough. My mistake was using brown paper grocery bags in the bottom of the first tray, which trapped water and took too long to decompose. One sheet of newspaper is all you need. 
  
Here's the can we use in the kitchen. It has a charcoal filter to control smell & allow some airflow. Also keeps bugs out. 
 
Time to feed my babies!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 16, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> My new mattress arrived in a box. I don't know how I feel about that.


Toss the mattress, keep the box


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 16, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Toss the mattress, keep the box


@Drowning-Man let me park my box next to your tent.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 16, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> @Drowning-Man let me park my box next to your tent.


LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 16, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> @Drowning-Man let me park my box next to your tent.


Do it up right, mijo. Tag that bitch


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 16, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3962114
> Started a watercolor portrait of mr. Sunshine. Still in progress as I haven't added the penis yet.


Mad skilz bro.. can't wait to see the canary pecker when you're done..


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 16, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Do it up right, mijo. Tag that bitch


I did.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 16, 2017)

Got a new piece....


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 16, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I did.View attachment 3962120


+ rep


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 16, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Got a new piece.... View attachment 3962121


Where? I want one


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 16, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Where? I want one


I got it from some smoke shop in tulare. 15 bucks for the pipe a lighter and some brass screens.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 16, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> @Drowning-Man let me park my box next to your tent.


shiiit you even got a shopping cart.. youre already a legend


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 16, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> My new mattress arrived in a box. I don't know how I feel about that.


No matter how that makes you feel .......be sure and rip the tag of that bitch before you take it out.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 16, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> No matter how that makes you feel .......be sure and rip the tag of that bitch before you take it out.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 16, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


LMAO!!
 

Thug Life!!!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 16, 2017)

Phone was in my lap. Got out of car. Phone on ground. Phone cracked to shit. 


*grabs beer*


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 16, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> @Drowning-Man let me park my box next to your tent.


Fine but good luck keeping the swarms of mosquitos out.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 16, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Phone was in my lap. Got out of car. Phone on ground. Phone cracked to shit.
> 
> 
> *grabs beer*


Lol. My son breaks every phone he gets, in a matter of weeks at most..
Seriously, idk how many.

I told him to go old school flip..lol


----------



## ovo (Jun 16, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Fine but good luck keeping the swarms of mosquitos out.


Have you scouted any new locations to pitch a tent?


----------



## GuerillaGanjaGrower (Jun 16, 2017)

I finished curing some CSI Humboldt Mendocino Purple Urkle and found 2 seeds that look like they will grow into dank ass plants like the ones they came from.

My question is, can I expect these to be feminized seeds like the plants they came from?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 16, 2017)

CBD suckers, 1 giant leap for Texas, making progress...


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 16, 2017)

If you get a brand new sex robot isn't that like pedo action? do you have to wait 18 years to fuck it

What if it looks like a toddler but you've had it for 20 years

These are things we are going to have to ponder in the future 

That's all I've accomplished so far


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 16, 2017)

ovo said:


> Have you scouted any new locations to pitch a tent?


Why would I?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 16, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> If you get a brand new sex robot isn't that like pedo action? do you have to wait 18 years to fuck it
> 
> What if it looks like a toddler but you've had it for 20 years
> 
> ...


Uuummmm.....


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 16, 2017)

I want a matte black robot to do all my shit for me it better not drag up the slavery thing


----------



## ovo (Jun 16, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Why would I?


I guess Walmart adjacent is practically heaven on earth. Can we see your site?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 16, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> I want a matte black robot to do all my shit for me it better not drag up the slavery thing


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 16, 2017)

ovo said:


> I guess Walmart adjacent is practically heaven on earth. Can we see your site?


I have to take a picture when i wake up in the morning i only go there at night.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 16, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol. My son breaks every phone he gets, in a matter of weeks at most..
> Seriously, idk how many.
> 
> I told him to go old school flip..lol


ha... you cant watch porn on an old school flip phone. thats just crazy talk


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 16, 2017)

srh88 said:


> ha... you cant watch porn on an old school flip phone. thats just crazy talk


Probably how he keeps breaking them..


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 16, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Phone was in my lap. Got out of car. Phone on ground. Phone cracked to shit.
> 
> 
> *grabs beer*


FUCK!!! FUCK!!! FUCK!!!

These are the times our children learn to curse Bob.

I had a straight Happy Gilmore freak out when I cracked my phone.

Same way, took seatbelt off to go to the ATM and BAM!!! FUCK! Etc etc

You can have one of my hats homeboy....only because you broke your phone.


Mommas got my boy trained to tell me ((Good words in)) when I curse....little does she know 5$ goes a long ways with him.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 16, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> If you get a brand new sex robot isn't that like pedo action? do you have to wait 18 years to fuck it
> 
> What if it looks like a toddler but you've had it for 20 years
> 
> ...


Building prosthetic pedobots?


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 16, 2017)

So my brother in law is headed over to help me trim up some ((tomatoes)).....wife's are going shopping, this will be our first unsupervised visit since the toilet incident. R.I.P Kohler

By the way the new shitter I installed with a turd button and a piss button, hasn't had any issues....it's eaten all kinds of terrible shit....every texture you could think of ....plus whatever foreign objects little Inda is flushing without my knowledge.......

Anyways, this will be a smoke more and way earlier than usual day for me.....I'm sure me and my brother will get lots done.......k gotta go see what explosives .....I mean find my trimmers before he arrives.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 16, 2017)

GuerillaGanjaGrower said:


> I finished curing some CSI Humboldt Mendocino Purple Urkle and found 2 seeds that look like they will grow into dank ass plants like the ones they came from.
> 
> My question is, can I expect these to be feminized seeds like the plants they came from?


Seeds from a cultivar will not come true. They'll revert to one or the other parent. Only way to get exact copies is to clone vegetatively.


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm just jamming out grillin some meats and my messenger goes off. 

K open

Foxy: its not even 7 am here and you are making me cry dude!
Me:lol ? 
Foxy:what you said earlier on f/b
Foxy: when did you write it? Lub you brb going for a smoke and a coke
Me: lel over coffeee at like 5 am
Fox:k well still crying, thanks *criescrycriedcryo*
I made a girl cry 

Win


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 16, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> If you get a brand new sex robot isn't that like pedo action? do you have to wait 18 years to fuck it
> 
> What if it looks like a toddler but you've had it for 20 years
> 
> ...


Even worse...does "no" really mean no if your sex robot says it doesn't want to put out? Can I get charged with rape if I solder it's dam mouth shut and use a drill press to widen it's hole? Should I get it to sign a prenup? Enquiring minds...


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## v.s one (Jun 16, 2017)

Went garage sailing today for a fishing reel. Ended up with all this for $20. The girl told me the power tools were her uncles $2 a tool. He is going to be pissed.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 16, 2017)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3962272 Went garage sailing today for a fishing reel. Ended up with all this for $20. The girl told me the power tools were her uncles $2 a tool. He is going to be pissed.


I may know a guy interested in the shopping cart.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 16, 2017)

Damn those sticky tomatoes that destroy rubber glove fingertips ......I'm wondering if the gloves are even helping ......time to bust into mommas finger nail polish remover.


----------



## ovo (Jun 16, 2017)

olive oil works well for removing resin


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 16, 2017)

ovo said:


> olive oil works well for removing resin


Cool, il have to try that ...thank you


I use this crazy smelling nail polish remover stuff my wife has......it works great and cleans my trimmers as well as my hands....but holy shit it smells super strong.

Got lots of olive oil and tomatoes to trim still....so il definitely give that a try .....thanks again


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 16, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3962323
> 
> Damn those sticky tomatoes that destroy rubber glove fingertips ......I'm wondering if the gloves are even helping ......time to bust into mommas finger nail polish remover.


You shouldn't be fingering your asshole while you trim tomatoes.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 17, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> You shouldn't be fingering your asshole while you trim tomatoes.


I respectfully disagree...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 17, 2017)

♫ The best part of waking up... ♫


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 17, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> ♫ The best part of waking up... ♫
> 
> 
> View attachment 3962402


Wake and bake for Gods sake.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 17, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> I respectfully disagree...


Gay sex and vegitables turn me on


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 17, 2017)

Made the demo version of the carbon scrubber. Got to cut the metal ring back a bit more.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 17, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> You shouldn't be fingering your asshole while you trim tomatoes.





tyler.durden said:


> I respectfully disagree...


Doesn't seem like a legit sunshine post imvho.....him going against any kind of ass play whatsoever, worries me.......did Leo get his computer....maybe it was a typo.....or maybe some religious people came to his door ...........and saved/took Mr.Sunshine


Well I'm going to put some drug laced bird feed out like usual. I know if just the regular seed is gone and the drugs aren't......something's terribly wrong with him.......if he's dead or religious now, I got dibs on his shopping cart.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 17, 2017)

I was up early as fuck this morning. Already cut the grass and edged up at the old house. Brought back a small load. AND cleaned up a bit over her. All while being hungover as fuck. 



Is it time for a beer yet?


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 17, 2017)

Mr.sunshine .......((whistles))......((whistle,whistle))......here sunshine.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 17, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Made the demo version of the carbon scrubber. Got to cut the metal ring back a bit more.View attachment 3962420


Looks like something cool I'd make as a kid for 4th of July


----------



## 420God (Jun 17, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Anyone else ever mistake a @Bareback post for a @420God post? I do it daily. Similar avatars.
> 
> I love them both so it doesn't matter.
> 
> ...


Changed it back to my old avatar just for you.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 17, 2017)

420God said:


> Changed it back to my old avatar just for you.


It's weird to see people change there avatar on here.....it's like having a friend IRL shave his head after having Jesus hair for years.....takes some getting use to ....I do like the new avatar though ....that would be a sick drawling ....and I'm even considering having him hovering above my wall of ganja in my office......can't wait to have my office done finally .....I've got tons of awesome MJ pictures of plants I've grown as well as friends .....beautiful plants of all colors shapes and sizes ......MJ is a super gorgeous plant IMO.


----------



## 420God (Jun 17, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> It's weird to see people change there avatar on here.....it's like having a friend IRL shave his head after having Jesus hair for years.....takes some getting use to ....I do like the new avatar though ....that would be a sick drawling ....and I'm even considering having him hovering above my wall of ganja in my office......can't wait to have my office done finally .....I've got tons of awesome MJ pictures of plants I've grown as well as friends .....beautiful plants of all colors shapes and sizes ......MJ is a super gorgeous plant IMO.


A while back everyone in TnT switched avatars for a while just to fuck with each other, that was a hell of a headache. Totally get what you're saying. I wore this one for the longest time until I saw someone else sporting it, they don't post in this section though so fuck it.


----------



## HydoDan (Jun 17, 2017)

GuerillaGanjaGrower said:


> I finished curing some CSI Humboldt Mendocino Purple Urkle and found 2 seeds that look like they will grow into dank ass plants like the ones they came from.
> 
> My question is, can I expect these to be feminized seeds like the plants they came from?


I have been given many free seeds from my plants over the years.. In my experience they have all been female..
I have three of them growing right now...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2017)

420God said:


> A while back everyone in TnT switched avatars for a while just to fuck with each other, that was a hell of a headache. Totally get what you're saying. I wore this one for the longest time until I saw someone else sporting it, they don't post in this section though so fuck it.


Remember there was a space of a day or two where we all swapped avatars and pretended to be that person! I was indagrow for a day. That was fun LOL


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 17, 2017)

Look at my Mexican dog
 
Playing with a soccer ball lol


----------



## srh88 (Jun 17, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Look at my Mexican dog
> View attachment 3962511
> Playing with a soccer ball lol


fenced in yard.. very nice. that dog needs a sombrero


----------



## 420God (Jun 17, 2017)

Wife dragged me to a wedding I don't want to be at. So right after I'm buying another dirt bike while she owes me. We'll call it my father's day present.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 17, 2017)

What's up guys? Been busy as hell.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 17, 2017)

Built a 4ft flouro plant stand out of black steel nipples.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 17, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Mr.sunshine .......((whistles))......((whistle,whistle))......here sunshine.
> 
> View attachment 3962465


add a couple of chiles to the mix and you'll have a Mexican bird standing on your wrist


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 17, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Look at my Mexican dog
> View attachment 3962511
> Playing with a soccer ball lol


Deport that fool.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 17, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Deport that fool.


Where's trump when you need him?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 17, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> What's up guys? Been busy as hell.


Same here












Busy with all these dicks!


----------



## srh88 (Jun 17, 2017)

420God said:


> Wife dragged me to a wedding I don't want to be at. So right after I'm buying another dirt bike while she owes me. We'll call it my father's day present.


what bike?


----------



## 420God (Jun 17, 2017)

srh88 said:


> what bike?


125cc Apollo, same as my other one but bigger.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 17, 2017)

420God said:


> 125cc Apollo, same as my other one but bigger.


2 stroke?


----------



## evergreengardener (Jun 17, 2017)

Got the lawn mowed. The smoker going. Now off to put the canoe in the water for a solo fishing trip. Oh yea and need to stop at the store for a 6 pack. Thinking its a Corona kind of day


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 17, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> Got the lawn mowed. The smoker going. Now off to put the canoe in the water for a solo fishing trip. Oh yea and need to stop at the store for a 6 pack. Thinking its a Corona kind of day


Gary, is that you?


----------



## 420God (Jun 17, 2017)

srh88 said:


> 2 stroke?


4 stroke. My brother in law bought 2 bikes and crashed his 3rd time riding and now needs surgery so he's selling me one at a deal.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jun 17, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Gary, is that you?


Maybe man your doppleganger living on the northern border


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 17, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> Maybe man your doppleganger living on the northern border


More like dick hole banger! 





lol I'm already drunk. That was funny to me


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 17, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> More like dick hole banger!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably one of those, you had to be there, situations.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2017)

srh88 said:


> fenced in yard.. very nice. that dog needs a sombrero


I hear Indacouch has one or two to share.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 17, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Where's trump when you need him?


Your rapist dog is taking all of our American dogs opportunities.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 17, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Your rapist dog is taking all of our American dogs opportunities.


"Somebody's doing the rapping"



Fuck'n Odin(my dogs name... that isn't very Mexican at all)


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 17, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> "Somebody's doing the rapping"
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck'n Odin(my dogs name... that isn't very Mexican at all)


Odinadio guzman.


Aka El guapo


----------



## SnakierGrizzly (Jun 17, 2017)

i vacuumed and then realized that i could use all that hair from my dog to deter deer


----------



## SnakierGrizzly (Jun 17, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> yes, i did suck a bit today. quite a bit actually. our cats are shedding like crazy. ya know, summer and all.


haha that fucking picture creeps me out


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 17, 2017)

SnakierGrizzly said:


> haha that fucking picture creeps me out


That's because you're a fag!


----------



## 420God (Jun 17, 2017)

SnakierGrizzly said:


> haha that fucking picture creeps me out


 got another one.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 17, 2017)

420God said:


> got another one.
> View attachment 3962685


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 17, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Look at my Mexican dog
> View attachment 3962511
> Playing with a soccer ball lol


I knew that was a Mexican dog, look at how well he keeps his lawn


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 17, 2017)

Mrs. Stool has been out of town & I'm enjoying my last few hours of being a bachelor. 
I should probably do some laundry or something...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 17, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Mrs. Stool has been out of town & I'm enjoying my last few hours of being a bachelor.
> I should probably do some laundry or something...


Or just jerking off constantly


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 17, 2017)

107F right now, I've turned on various sprinklers, stood in them to get wet, dried off, moved to the next set, repeat. Oh and had 4 Pacificos. MAGA!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 17, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Or just jerking off constantly


My pud isn't going to pull itself...


----------



## SnakierGrizzly (Jun 17, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> That's because you're a fag!


your lucky theres not a thumbs down ....cuz u would be thumbed down....bitch


----------



## Los Reefersaurus (Jun 17, 2017)

any way....
TOday I got the wife working in the sweat shop making me custom gro bags. About 4 Gallons with the diameter of a 2 gallon pot, plus likes to be square. These things are awesome


----------



## SnakierGrizzly (Jun 17, 2017)

Los Reefersaurus said:


> any way....
> TOday I got the wife working in the sweat shop making me custom gro bags. About 4 Gallons with the diameter of a 2 gallon pot, plus likes to be square. These things are awesome


thats for indoor right


----------



## 420God (Jun 17, 2017)

SnakierGrizzly said:


> your lucky theres not a thumbs down ....cuz u would be thumbed down....bitch


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 17, 2017)

Los Reefersaurus said:


> any way....
> TOday I got the wife working in the sweat shop making me custom gro bags. About 4 Gallons with the diameter of a 2 gallon pot, plus likes to be square. These things are awesome


Seems like they'll be top heavy


----------



## SnakierGrizzly (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 17, 2017)

jesus christ.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 17, 2017)

HAHA reminds me of a monkey I saw on a documentary program living in the city as a coconut climber/collector that smokes a pack a day while chillin between shifts. HAHA

(I know somebody knows the monkey I speak of..lol)


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 17, 2017)

SnakierGrizzly said:


> your lucky theres not a thumbs down ....cuz u would be thumbed down....bitch


But then there would also be thumbs down your asshole ya cunty McCunt stick!


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 17, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> But then there would also be thumbs down your asshole ya cunty McCunt stick!


Thumbs down the ass ,dicks in the mouth..


----------



## SnakierGrizzly (Jun 17, 2017)

GREEN THUMB UP MY ASSSS


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 17, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Thumbs down the ass ,dicks in the mouth..


You know it!


----------



## dangledo (Jun 17, 2017)

I too hit some fish, coronas, and the smoker. Then ordered a sous vide cooker to make butter, cc oil, tincture in mason jars at same time. 

 
 


Then it's just me and little man while the wifey goes to a dildo party. Really? People can't just go to the fuck shop and get it a fraction of the price, anymore? She keeps saying no to anal. Guess a strap-on is outta the question.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 17, 2017)

I accomplished convincing the new office girl to flash her tits at my helper on Monday. Pretty sure he's asexual.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 17, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I accomplished convincing the new office girl to flash her tits at my helper on Monday. Pretty sure he's asexual.


Probably a pornsexual.


----------



## 420God (Jun 17, 2017)

This site is blocked from the wifi at the wedding reception area. Hope the wife didn't plan on staying long.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 17, 2017)

dangledo said:


> I too hit some fish, coronas, and the smoker. Then ordered a sous vide cooker to make butter, cc oil, tincture in mason jars at same time.
> 
> View attachment 3962689
> View attachment 3962690
> ...


Nice, on the chicken and crappy .

Maybe your not asking the right questions lol. My ol' lady said no, no thanks, hell no, no fucking way and then oh no , oh yeah , ohh hell yeah , thanks. Lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 17, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Nice, on the chicken and crappy .
> 
> Maybe your not asking the right questions lol. *My ol' lady said no, no thanks, hell no, no fucking way and then oh no , oh yeah , ohh hell yeah , thanks.* Lol


Penny, right?


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 17, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> That's because you're a fag!


Lol.....fuckin Gary


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 17, 2017)

Im at wife's family pool party ....pretending to take a shit to get away ......but then weirdly ....I actually had to shit ....it went from pretend shit ....to actual butthole splashing .......don't even have to wipe guys ......I'm headed back Into the pool with all the kids rite after I finish this post ....







I know I know .....a real man would have just shit in the pool and blamed it on a kid .......but these are small kids .....soooooooo giant turd floating may have been suspect .........ssshhhhhhh wife knocking at the bathroom door..........


((Be rite out))......(Grunt)

Close one ...

K, gotta go clean my ass in the pool

TTUL peeps


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 17, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Im at wife's family pool party ....pretending to take a shit to get away ......but then weirdly ....I actually had to shit ....it went from pretend shit ....to actual butthole splashing .......don't even have to wipe guys ......I'm headed back Into the pool with all the kids rite after I finish this post ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Los Reefersaurus (Jun 17, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Seems like they'll be top heavy


they seem alright so far , they are crowded together as well so that might help a bit, but they don't seem to need it yet. When the plants are big and heavy will be the real challenge might need some more structure to support. We shall see.


SnakierGrizzly said:


> thats for indoor right


 Yes this is for indoor

A metric fuck ton of dirt this will take


----------



## Bareback (Jun 17, 2017)

Los Reefersaurus said:


> they seem alright so far , they are crowded together as well so that might help a bit, but they don't seem to need it yet. When the plants are big and heavy will be the real challenge might need some more structure to support. We shall see.
> 
> Yes this is for indoor
> 
> A metric fuck ton of dirt this will take


Ton = 2000#
Metric ton = 2200#
Metric fuck ton ?#


----------



## Los Reefersaurus (Jun 17, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Ton = 2000#
> Metric ton = 2200#
> Metric fuck ton ?#


it is an old school Canadian measurement.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 17, 2017)

Sorry I misunderstood I thought it would have been metric fuck ton A.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 17, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Ton = 2000#
> Metric ton = 2200#
> Metric fuck ton ?#


2200 poundings


----------



## Bareback (Jun 17, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> 2200 poundings


I was just kidding or maybe I was thinking long ton or I was just full of shit. Take your pick , I'm high. Lol

PS can we still use the hash tag to represent pound


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 17, 2017)

dangledo said:


> I too hit some fish, coronas, and the smoker. Then ordered a sous vide cooker to make butter, cc oil, tincture in mason jars at same time.
> 
> View attachment 3962689
> View attachment 3962690
> ...



Keep us posted on the sous vide, great idea on that one


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 17, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I was just kidding or maybe I was thinking long ton or I was just full of shit. Take your pick , I'm high. Lol
> 
> PS can we still use the hash tag to represent pound


Yes but millenials might not understand 

Which might just be a better reason to use it


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 17, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Keep us posted on the sous vide, great idea on that one


I want to get one just to cook with. Imagine making soud vide ribs and then just throwing them on the grill for a char! Quick and smokey!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 17, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I want to get one just to cook with. Imagine making soud vide ribs and then just throwing them on the grill for a char! Quick and smokey!


No joke. Been eyeing one myself for awhile now. But I'd almost have to make recipes specifically so I can use it 

I like cooking but I'm definitely not at the, let's add foam, level yet


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 17, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I was just kidding or maybe I was thinking long ton or I was just full of shit. Take your pick , I'm high. Lol
> 
> PS can we still use the hash tag to represent pound


Lol I'm sorry I was going for the pun.

Metric fuckpun.

I'm kind a high also


----------



## dangledo (Jun 17, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Nice, on the chicken and crappy .
> 
> Maybe your not asking the right questions lol. My ol' lady said no, no thanks, hell no, no fucking way and then oh no , oh yeah , ohh hell yeah , thanks. Lol



Before we married the deal was wedding ring on her finger, I get her meat ring on my wiener. Two years after marriage, nada. Soon...


----------



## Bareback (Jun 17, 2017)

Ok , so have you tried using " I'll just put the head in I promise" 
" It's more for you than me"
Or my personal favorite " oops it slipped" and then the biggest lye of all " I'm sorry hehe"


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 17, 2017)

Took a swim and ate some BBQ....drinking a beer and eating watermelon .......nobody suspected my corn hole rinsing in the pool 

Had both the boys in the pool with me, that was cool .....little Inda obviously goes swimming all the time ......but today was chunkers first time in a pool......surprisingly he loved it .....my naked little fat baby kicking his legs like crazy .......phelps ain't got shit on him


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 17, 2017)

My mattress needed a day to fully expand, tonight I will try it out. Got a good ass deal, paid 5 bills for a 1300 hundred dollar mattress. My homie owns a buisness, gets those wholesale prices. I'm going to cum on it before I go to sleep, break it in or whatever.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 17, 2017)

Alright, it's like an 1100 dollar mattress, but I keeps it clean.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 17, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> *My mattress needed a day to fully expand*, tonight I will try it out. Got a good ass deal, paid 5 bills for a 1300 hundred dollar mattress. My homie owns a buisness, gets those wholesale prices. I'm going to cum on it before I go to sleep, break it in or whatever.


Jesus, that sounds like my ex wife


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 18, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Even worse...does "no" really mean no if your sex robot says it doesn't want to put out? Can I get charged with rape if I solder it's dam mouth shut and use a drill press to widen it's hole? Should I get it to sign a prenup? Enquiring minds...


If I replace his lubricant with my cum, would he bat an eyelash if I installed one?



Obviously I mean 'it'


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 18, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Building prosthetic pedobots?


 
So far I've got a mean crotch, and dainty fingers


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 18, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> My mattress needed a day to fully expand, tonight I will try it out. Got a good ass deal, paid 5 bills for a 1300 hundred dollar mattress. My homie owns a buisness, gets those wholesale prices. I'm going to cum on it before I go to sleep, break it in or whatever.


You took it out of the box? It's going to lose all it's collector value now.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 18, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> You took it out of the box? It's going to lose all it's collector value now.


Idk man, once sunshine jizzes on it, priceless!!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 18, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Idk man, once sunshine jizzes on it, priceless!!


What mattress HASN"T been jizzed on by sunshine?


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 18, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> What mattress HASN"T been jizzed on by sunshine?


Good point, that canary gets around..


----------



## dangledo (Jun 18, 2017)

Happy father's day all. My first one and it happen to be 6 months today he was born. My best accomplishment to date.


----------



## dangledo (Jun 18, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I want to get one just to cook with. Imagine making soud vide ribs and then just throwing them on the grill for a char! Quick and smokey!


That's the bonus with getting the sous vide cooker. Multiple uses. I've been hitting steaks directly on the charcoal chimney at around 900 and they're done in couple mins. They should be better when cooked to perfect medium, then a quick sear to crisp it up. I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 18, 2017)

My youngest chunker, so innocent and sweet .....


Then before you know it ....there grown and wild ....where'd the innocence go ((smh))
Chunk Master Flex....


Where my titty at bitches .......


----------



## dangledo (Jun 18, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> My youngest chunker, so innocent and sweet .....View attachment 3963065
> 
> 
> Then before you know it ....there grown and wild ....where'd the innocence go ((smh))View attachment 3963066
> ...


 Dem cheeks doe

Too cute.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jun 18, 2017)

Start up the grill to make me some chicken. Flash thunderstorm out of nowhere having a hard time keeping this Grill hot


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 19, 2017)

Woke up and took a massive dump....



That's probably all I'll do today.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 19, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Woke up and took a massive dump....
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably all I'll do today.


Gotta heal that bunghole!

No spicy food for you...


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 19, 2017)

just going to work now,, like a robot


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 19, 2017)

Tim Fox said:


> just going to work now,, like a robot


You may wana rephrase that Tim....
@Chunky Stool robot has been eating dog shit lately 


Lol....have a good day at work


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 19, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Woke up and took a massive dump....
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably all I'll do today.


Well at least you're regular....its nice to be regular.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 19, 2017)

so i'm trying to throw a side draft swamp cooler onto my roof, and need a piece of ducting to attach it, something like this:







apparently it's not something you can just go to the store and buy though. called around to a few places and all of them say "well i can make one for ya". but the heat wave hits tomorrow.

so i called up a bunch of heating/cooling companies to see if they had any, they all just fabricate them on site.

i'm pretty handy with a brake. i bet i could pull it off first try and make it look pretty.

oh, i also took a pretty nasty dump. spicy indian food. gotta keep up with the goodsons.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 19, 2017)

Question guys, I know this isn't the spot for this but I respect most of your opinions. When buying a hps setup the ballast is basically the important part? I'll order from amazon so I'm looking for a good deal but not junk. Anything I should look for or stay away from? 

Ok let's make this post TNT worthy..









Penis


----------



## Bareback (Jun 19, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> so i'm trying to throw a side draft swamp cooler onto my roof, and need a piece of ducting to attach it, something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be sure to insulate it on the inside. And your golden.







DUCK........ I mean duct.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jun 19, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Question guys, I know this isn't the spot for this but I respect most of your opinions. When buying a hps setup the ballast is basically the important part? I'll order from amazon so I'm looking for a good deal but not junk. Anything I should look for or stay away from?
> 
> Ok let's make this post TNT worthy..
> 
> ...


I run a 600w switchable from amazon in veg ran it for just over 2 years now no issues its brand is hydro planet( maybe id have to double check). No anoying humming or RF from it so far


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 19, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> I run a 600w switchable from amazon in veg ran it for just over 2 years now no issues its brand is hydro planet( maybe id have to double check). No anoying humming or RF from it so far


Thanks!! I guess that's what I'm most concerned about is the ballast causing interference with neighbors. Not sure what it does but can't have people knocking on my door. Lol.. time to upgrade from my shitty led..


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 19, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Question guys, I know this isn't the spot for this but I respect most of your opinions. When buying a hps setup the ballast is basically the important part? I'll order from amazon so I'm looking for a good deal but not junk. Anything I should look for or stay away from?
> 
> Ok let's make this post TNT worthy..
> 
> ...


ballast, capacitator, and ignitor. any two won't work without the third.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 19, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Be sure to insulate it on the inside. And your golden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good point. otherwise i'd have the cooled air traveling through a thin piece of sheet metal scorching in the sun and that would defeat the whole purpose. not sure how i'd insulate something like that though, especially the curved section of it.

wut do?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 19, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Question guys, I know this isn't the spot for this but I respect most of your opinions. When buying a hps setup the ballast is basically the important part? I'll order from amazon so I'm looking for a good deal but not junk. Anything I should look for or stay away from?
> 
> Ok let's make this post TNT worthy..
> 
> ...


I like Quantum ballasts the best. You want to spend where it counts in this game, it'll pay you back 1000 fold. I have these -

https://www.amazon.com/Extreme-Quantum-Ballast-Dimmable-Hydroponics/dp/B06XDQX3DP/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1497910943&sr=8-5&keywords=quantum+ballasts


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 19, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> so i'm trying to throw a side draft swamp cooler onto my roof, and need a piece of ducting to attach it, something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
    

I don't like to show off or brag about my work....pics speak for themselves .....will get you cooled down buck ....I'm thinking the first pic would be best for your application described above.......did that for $9000,poor elderly couple were unable to walk, much less install awesome shit like that.....I'm not trying to take advantage of anybody......il be expecting a PM 

This heat is fucking crazy....balls have been stuck to my leg since 8:30am. I know that's probably more of a lack of hygiene thing on my part .......but the heat doesn't help already sticky balls. ((Smh))


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 19, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> good point. otherwise i'd have the cooled air traveling through a thin piece of sheet metal scorching in the sun and that would defeat the whole purpose. not sure how i'd insulate something like that though, especially the curved section of it.
> 
> wut do?


Use this on outside of curved duct, and build a small "roof" over it (4 posts and a roof of sheet metal or weatherized plywood) as a sun screen
The insulation also comes as a roll and as a pre-made cylinder


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 19, 2017)

ok, i think i got this from here. it's gonna look a lot uglier than that photo does though.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 19, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> good point. otherwise i'd have the cooled air traveling through a thin piece of sheet metal scorching in the sun and that would defeat the whole purpose. not sure how i'd insulate something like that though, especially the curved section of it.
> 
> wut do?


Duct insulation with spray tack. I get it at mechanical supply house . Spray tack is like contact cement but it will stay tacky forever. Also I would just make it square, for easy build . The supply house might have premade duct that just needs assembly with s and c lock. And of course duct seal.

PS the insulation is for condensation also.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 19, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> ok, i think i got this from here. it's gonna look a lot uglier than that photo does though.


Graffiti it up, Mr Sunshine style or Grateful Dead


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 19, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> I like Quantum ballasts the best. You want to spend where it counts in this game, it'll pay you back 1000 fold. I have these -
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Extreme-Quantum-Ballast-Dimmable-Hydroponics/dp/B06XDQX3DP/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1497910943&sr=8-5&keywords=quantum+ballasts


Thanks Tyler I'll check those out


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 19, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Duct insulation with spray tack. I get it at mechanical supply house . Spray tack is like contact cement but it will stay tacky forever. Also I would just make it square, for easy build . The supply house might have premade duct that just needs assembly with s and c lock. And of course duct seal.
> 
> PS the insulation is for condensation also.


only reason i don't want to go with square is because it will reduce air flow.

however, i suppose i could build it square and do something like this:


----------



## neosapien (Jun 19, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> only reason i don't want to go with square is because it will reduce air flow.
> 
> however, i suppose i could build it square and do something like this:
> 
> View attachment 3963676


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 19, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Use this on outside of curved duct, and build a small "roof" over it (4 posts and a roof of sheet metal or weatherized plywood) as a sun screenView attachment 3963675
> The insulation also comes as a roll and as a pre-made cylinder


Wow. That looks fuckable too.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 19, 2017)

Got my interview set for tomorrow at 8am, cant wait


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 19, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Got my interview set for tomorrow at 8am, cant wait


Chicken processing plant?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 19, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Chicken processing plant?


Yes sir, $11.50 hr


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 19, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yes sir, $11.50 hr


Good luck..


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 19, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yes sir, $11.50 hr


My son was working through a temp service


----------



## srh88 (Jun 19, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yes sir, $11.50 hr


dont quit in 2 days like the kid who couldnt handle a farm job


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 19, 2017)

So, Mrs. tangerinegreen told me her 3 yr. old bathroom sink (that I never use) was dead slow.

So I took the stopper assembly apart and asked where she put the plastic hair remover thing?

"I don't know, you want me to look through all those boxes?" (still remodeling)

No, I'll find something.

A 12" sawzall pruning blade might work.


Yeah, fit perfect.

Another hair ball bites the dust.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 19, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Got my interview set for tomorrow at 8am, cant wait


I personally think you'd make a great deboner. 

They're looking for a deboner. I saw it on the website.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 19, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I personally think you'd make a great deboner.
> 
> They're looking for a deboner. I saw it on the website.


Swave and deboner


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 19, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Got my interview set for tomorrow at 8am, cant wait


Good for you dude, I expect a full on box burn in the next 60 days ....that's a generous amount of time.

Good to hear your doing something about your situation..((thumbs up))

And remember blow jobs, hand jobs, and tongue attacking large fupas, are how you get to the top.

Good luck .....seriously


----------



## Johnei (Jun 19, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So, Mrs. tangerinegreen told me her 3 yr. old bathroom sink (that I never use) was dead slow.
> 
> So I took the stopper assembly apart and asked where she put the plastic hair remover thing?
> 
> ...


Ewwwww gross, I bet if you also unscrewed the U trap under the sink you'd find a hairy creature in there. Sasquach livin in your drain.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 19, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I personally think you'd make a great deboner.
> 
> They're looking for a deboner. I saw it on the website.


Yeah i just hope i dont have to have any part of the killing, AKA chicken genecide.


----------



## ovo (Jun 19, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah i just hope i dont have to have any part of the killing, AKA chicken genecide.


be prepared


----------



## Bareback (Jun 19, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So, Mrs. tangerinegreen told me her 3 yr. old bathroom sink (that I never use) was dead slow.
> 
> So I took the stopper assembly apart and asked where she put the plastic hair remover thing?
> 
> ...


Zip-it's are great but that pruning blade is badass.
+Rep


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 19, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I personally think you'd make a great deboner.
> 
> They're looking for a deboner. I saw it on the website.


You brought her, you debone her...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 19, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> so i'm trying to throw a side draft swamp cooler onto my roof, and need a piece of ducting to attach it, something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you can build a baby this is easy peasy, pics


----------



## Bareback (Jun 19, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yes sir, $11.50 hr


Good luck with the chicken choking job . I remodeled a waste treatment plant that serviced chicken processers in two different towns, two different decades, both where kinda nasty .

Chicken feathers in the sewer with all the other shit ( literally ) hmmmm unpleasant.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 19, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Thanks!! I guess that's what I'm most concerned about is the ballast causing interference with neighbors. Not sure what it does but can't have people knocking on my door. Lol.. time to upgrade from my shitty led..


OK listen my friend. I was actually contacted because of "fuckin with the neighbors" exactly.

I did a lot of research and the "phantom II digital ballast" has a radio frequency filter built into each one. Switched everything out and have not had a problem. Amazon has them reasonably priced.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 19, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> OK listen my friend. I was actually contacted because of "fuckin with the neighbors" exactly.
> 
> I did a lot of research and the "phantom II digital ballast" has a radio frequency filter built into each one. Switched everything out and have not had a problem. Amazon has them reasonably priced.


That's the ballast I run too. Just be glad you don't live next door to @cannabineer 's dad LOL maybe he'll tell the story.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 19, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah i just hope i dont have to have any part of the killing, AKA chicken genecide.


You've never choked chicken before?

Oh my ....


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 19, 2017)

Well I'm eating a pint of Ben and Jerry's chocolate fudge brownie watching UFO shows ......sure il be dozing off soon due to my activities prior to opening my ice cream......good night guys/gals have a good night and morning...

Stay cool to all my Cali homies ....I'm getting in and out of my G houses before 7 am tomorrow .....tomatoes are loving the hot weather and shit loads of water ....but I'm over it already ...fuckin oven in Nor-Cal....


Anyways .....bacon penis, buttsex and masterbation !!!!!!


Ga nite




PENIS!!!!!


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 20, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> OK listen my friend. I was actually contacted because of "fuckin with the neighbors" exactly.
> 
> I did a lot of research and the "phantom II digital ballast" has a radio frequency filter built into each one. Switched everything out and have not had a problem. Amazon has them reasonably priced.


Thanks bob I appreciate that.. that's the last thing I need is someone knocking on my door.. who exactly would be knocking? And what does it interfere with, tv?


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 20, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Good luck with the chicken choking job . I remodeled a waste treatment plant that serviced chicken processers in two different towns, two different decades, both where kinda nasty .
> 
> Chicken feathers in the sewer with all the other shit ( literally ) hmmmm unpleasant.


My son did, live hang. He would grab the chicken by the feet as they came down a chute and flip them upside down and hang them on hooks by their legs. He said every time u flip them, they shit.. by the time he got off work he was covered in feathers and shit.. lol.. worst smell ever..


----------



## evergreengardener (Jun 20, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Thanks bob I appreciate that.. that's the last thing I need is someone knocking on my door.. who exactly would be knocking? And what does it interfere with, tv?


Exactly man it messes with their TV or internet services and only during on hours. People have had the cable companies sbow up because they narrowed down the interference to your place. Theyll want to come in to check for faulty cable runs and whatnot. RF interference is a big issues for the cable companies. Also guys that are into ham radios can track down where rf leaks are in the neighborhood


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 20, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> You've never choked chicken before?
> 
> Oh my ....


Im about to walk in for my interview this place smells pretty gross lol


----------



## Bareback (Jun 20, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Im about to walk in for my interview this place smells pretty gross lol


Smells like money.







Really nasty money


----------



## 420God (Jun 20, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Im about to walk in for my interview this place smells pretty gross lol


I pick up roadkill for a living, you'll get used to the smell.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 20, 2017)

420God said:


> I pick up roadkill for a living, you'll get used to the smell.


Whats the strangest thing you ever had to scrape up? Bigfoot? A unicorn? Dead chupacabra?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 20, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Thanks bob I appreciate that.. that's the last thing I need is someone knocking on my door.. who exactly would be knocking? And what does it interfere with, tv?


Yeah exactly what @evergreengardener said. 

It was actually the cable company that came out. Guy said, "it took me over a month to track it down but its you. From 10-10 everyday you are scrambling everyone's internet in the neighborhood. There are a lot of gamers and online gamblers around and they're PISSED."

Lol. I played dumb and he was like, " look dude. It's obviously grow lights. I do this daily around here it's no big deal. Just get it fixed or I'll have to contact ANOTHER AGENCY". 

Fixed that day. Lol


----------



## 420God (Jun 20, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Whats the strangest thing you ever had to scrape up? Bigfoot? A unicorn? Dead chupacabra?


A guy on a Harley hit a deer at 100mph, that was my worst pick up. Otherwise I see all kinds of weird shit. Hard to tell what some things are after a semi nails them at 70mph.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2017)

420God said:


> A guy on a Harley hit a deer at 100mph, that was my worst pick up. Otherwise I see all kinds of weird shit. Hard to tell what some things are after a semi nails them at 70mph.


lol
one of my favorite kill scenes is a semi nail.


----------



## 420God (Jun 20, 2017)

I'm heading out to pick up a bunch of deer. I was told I need a shovel for at least one. I'll post pics if you guys can stomach it.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 20, 2017)

420God said:


> I'm heading out to pick up a bunch of deer. I was told I need a shovel for at least one. I'll post pics if you guys can stomach it.


Hell yeah bring it on!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 20, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Well I'm eating a pint of Ben and Jerry's chocolate fudge brownie watching UFO shows ......sure il be dozing off soon due to my activities prior to opening my ice cream......good night guys/gals have a good night and morning...
> 
> Stay cool to all my Cali homies ....I'm getting in and out of my G houses before 7 am tomorrow .....tomatoes are loving the hot weather and shit loads of water ....but I'm over it already ...fuckin oven in Nor-Cal....
> 
> ...


Eat a pint for me hun, yesterday we hit 119.



420God said:


> I'm heading out to pick up a bunch of deer. I was told I need a shovel for at least one. I'll post pics if you guys can stomach it.


One nice thing about lack of humidity, you hit something on the highway here and it drys out pretty fast  doesn't stay juicy for long.


----------



## 420God (Jun 20, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Eat a pint for me hun, yesterday we hit 119.
> 
> 
> One nice thing about lack of humidity, you hit something on the highway here and it drys out pretty fast  doesn't stay juicy for long.


I wish that were the case here. We've had a tropical spring so things get ripe fast.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 20, 2017)

420God said:


> I wish that were the case here. We've had a tropical spring so things get ripe fast.


Down in the valley (where I grew up), the humidity is much higher so the temp typically doesn't get much past 100. Part of our pathophysiology course was riding with the coroner, autopsies etc.... Every semester there'd be 1/2 a dozen or so decomps to pick up, cat ladies were fun.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 20, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Eat a pint for me hun, yesterday we hit 119.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 20, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Im about to walk in for my interview this place smells pretty gross lol


Well how did the interview go?

Can't come back all non shalont and not tell us how the interview went?


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 20, 2017)

420God said:


> A guy on a Harley hit a deer at 100mph, that was my worst pick up. Otherwise I see all kinds of weird shit. Hard to tell what some things are after a semi nails them at 70mph.


That's when you gotta dip your finger in the goo and taste .....that way you can fill out the paperwork properly for what you picked up.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 20, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Eat a pint for me hun, yesterday we hit 119.
> 
> 
> One nice thing about lack of humidity, you hit something on the highway here and it drys out pretty fast  doesn't stay juicy for long.



WOW!!.....119, you can have that Annie. I just got done watering my garden and my 1 pot plant I'm growing this year....and it's already getting warm out .....got the AC on blast back at the house though.

I dedicated every bite of my Ben and Jerry's that had chunks of brownie in it to you


----------



## ANC (Jun 20, 2017)

After lots more work than I thought possible, the grow room is clear and ready. Now just to hang the lights and mylar the walls.


----------



## 420God (Jun 20, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> That's when you gotta dip your finger in the goo and taste .....that way you can fill out the paperwork properly for what you picked up.


It was reminiscent of kids on Halloween with candy, the way all the pieces were spread out. Me and the cleanup crew trading, "here, I'll give you this for that.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 20, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yeah exactly what @evergreengardener said.
> 
> It was actually the cable company that came out. Guy said, "it took me over a month to track it down but its you. From 10-10 everyday you are scrambling everyone's internet in the neighborhood. There are a lot of gamers and online gamblers around and they're PISSED."
> 
> ...


Just out of curiosity, what kind of ballast(s) were you using that created interference?

I've had the cable company come to my place twice saying there was interference.

They actually showed me the interference on a laptop graph. I started freaking but then remembered the lights hadn't kicked on yet, I generally start mine around 4 PM.

They tightened my cable connections, including one in the living room and their spikey graph flat lined. They said everyone down line from me was affected.

I'd like to get some kind of tester for that shit, got testers for every other thing. I should have asked the cable guy, but I was too busy playing dumb.

A ham radio picks that shit up? I always wanted a ham radio.


----------



## 420God (Jun 20, 2017)

Wish you could smell what I smell.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 20, 2017)

420God said:


> Wish you could smell what I smell.
> View attachment 3964039


Umb, is that even worth trying to move 420. I'd assume the worms will have that one taken care of shortly. Give it a big hug for me .....


----------



## 420God (Jun 20, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Umb, is that even worth trying to move 420. I'd assume the worms will have that one taken care of shortly. Give it a big hug for me .....


Managed to grab it in one piece. Most of the time they fall apart. I still have to pick them up.

Definitely wouldn't want to be on a motorcycle behind me right now.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 20, 2017)

420God said:


> Managed to grab it in one piece. Most of the time they fall apart. I still have to pick them up.
> 
> Definitely wouldn't want to be on a motorcycle behind me right now.


LOL all the maggot's blowing back at them


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 20, 2017)

420God said:


> Wish you could smell what I smell.
> View attachment 3964039


Awesome pic to go with my bacon, eggs, and toast


----------



## 420God (Jun 20, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Awesome pic to go with my bacon, eggs, and toast


Thanks, now I'm hungry.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 20, 2017)

420God said:


> Thanks, now I'm hungry.


Do you take those through the drive thru or park and go inside.


----------



## 420God (Jun 20, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Do you take those through the drive thru or park and go inside.


I have. Got yelled at pretty good at Little Caesars one time. I just laughed.


----------



## ANC (Jun 20, 2017)

Just look how it makes that grass grow. It can take as little as 2 weeks for dead animals that size to disappear.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 20, 2017)

420God said:


> A guy on a Harley hit a deer at 100mph, that was my worst pick up. Otherwise I see all kinds of weird shit. Hard to tell what some things are after a semi nails them at 70mph.


How hard was it to separate deer bits from biker bits?


----------



## 420God (Jun 20, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> How hard was it to separate deer bits from biker bits?


Not too bad, the deer got it worse. Still a mess. Dude was in shorts and a T, no helmet.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 20, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Eat a pint for me hun, yesterday we hit 119.
> 
> 
> One nice thing about lack of humidity, you hit something on the highway here and it drys out pretty fast  doesn't stay juicy for long.


Mmmm.. roadkill jerky


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 20, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yeah exactly what @evergreengardener said.
> 
> It was actually the cable company that came out. Guy said, "it took me over a month to track it down but its you. From 10-10 everyday you are scrambling everyone's internet in the neighborhood. There are a lot of gamers and online gamblers around and they're PISSED."
> 
> ...


May be a silly question but here goes. Does it matter that I don't have cable? Can't travel through something I don't have? I got dish..


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 20, 2017)

420God said:


> Not too bad, the deer got it worse. Still a mess. Dude was in shorts and a T, no helmet.


Somebody has to ask, I'll do it for the team: Did ya find biker pecker?


----------



## 420God (Jun 20, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Somebody has to ask, I'll do it for the team: Did ya find biker pecker?


Maybe, I thought it was a thumb.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 20, 2017)

LOL
So the impact pressure didn't blow it up then, no ultra super boner


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 20, 2017)

I've never seen a bikers dick up close.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 20, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I've never seen a bikers dick up close.


Me neither, but I suspect from now on, everytime I see a biker I'll imagine he's packing an extra thumb


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Jun 20, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I've never seen a bikers dick up close.


Only because you are facing the other way


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 20, 2017)

ANC said:


> Only because you are facing the other way


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 20, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Just out of curiosity, what kind of ballast(s) were you using that created interference?
> 
> I've had the cable company come to my place twice saying there was interference.
> 
> ...


I was using cheap chinese ballasts I had gotten for 40 bucks at the used hydro store. So there's that.

ALSO, I had a "live cable" chillin' right next to the ballasts! I had never heard of anything like this so I was clueless until they came.

An AM radio station that comes in clear will get completely distorted when your lights flip on if they have RF interference. Easy way to check. I've read that in "illegal states" cops will cruise neighborhoods with the AM radio on. When it gets distorted they log the address they are in front of. 




jerryb73 said:


> May be a silly question but here goes. Does it matter that I don't have cable? Can't travel through something I don't have? I got dish..


Hmmm. That's a great question actually. I would think in that case you're probably fine? Shit. Not sure.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 20, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I was using cheap chinese ballasts I had gotten for 40 bucks at the used hydro store. So there's that.
> 
> ALSO, I had a "live cable" chillin' right next to the ballasts! I had never heard of anything like this so I was clueless until they came.
> 
> ...


Great advice on the am radio.. +rep


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2017)

I broke the new million dollar machine today. The service engineer comes in to fix it and says to me, so I heard you broke the machine. Yeah, I said. It didn't take me long. He smells like he scrubbed his body with powdered detergent soap. Immediate contact headache ensued. Hope it's an easy fix. I think I would rather smell that dead deer carcass .


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 20, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I broke the new million dollar machine today. The service engineer comes in to fix it and says to me, so I heard you broke the machine. Yeah, I said. It didn't take me long. He smells like he scrubbed his body with powdered detergent soap. Immediate contact headache ensued. Hope it's an easy fix. I think I would rather smell that dead deer carcass .


@420God


----------



## Johnei (Jun 20, 2017)

I accomplished dropping the joint from my mouth into the toilet while I was pissing. You think I can dry it off and smoke it later? Make a slow cure hanging upside down?




lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 20, 2017)

Johnei said:


> I accomplished dropping the joint from my mouth into the toilet while I was pissing. You think I can dry it off and smoke it later? Make a slow cure hanging upside down?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't be dirty, rinse it before you dry it.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 20, 2017)

Johnei said:


> I accomplished dropping the joint from my mouth into the toilet while I was pissing. You think I can dry it off and smoke it later? Make a slow cure hanging upside down?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is one instance when I would recommend " flushing"..


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 20, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> This is one instance when I would recommend " flushing"..


That was witty as fuck, I wish I said it.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 20, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> This is one instance when I would recommend " flushing"..


Lol


----------



## evergreengardener (Jun 20, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Hmmm. That's a great question actually. I would think in that case you're probably fine? Shit. Not sure.


It absolutely will just because you don't have cable doesn't mean a shitty ballast won't interfere with it. ( unless you live in real rural area and don't have a cable line hooked to the house at all )Best way to know if your ballast screws up or if the RF shield in your ballast fails. It's just to have a small alarm clock radio in your room set to an AM station if that station ever gets fuzzy you have a problem


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 20, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> It absolutely will just because you don't have cable doesn't mean a shitty ballast won't interfere with it. ( unless you live in real rural area and don't have a cable line hooked to the house at all )Best way to know if your ballast screws up or if the RF shield in your ballast fails. It's just to have a small alarm clock radio in your room set to an AM station if that station ever gets fuzzy you have a problem


Thanks Evergreen, very helpful info..


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 20, 2017)

Internet pussies are pussies.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 20, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> OK listen my friend. I was actually contacted because of "fuckin with the neighbors" exactly.
> 
> I did a lot of research and the "phantom II digital ballast" has a radio frequency filter built into each one. Switched everything out and have not had a problem. Amazon has them reasonably priced.


A faraday cage is simple to make.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 20, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Just out of curiosity, what kind of ballast(s) were you using that created interference?
> 
> I've had the cable company come to my place twice saying there was interference.
> 
> ...


An am radio will pick it up.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 20, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> A faraday cage is simple to make.


? Lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 20, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> ? Lol


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faraday_cage 


You can make one out of 1/4-1/2 inch hardware mesh or fench.

Its just a box made of wire to enclose the ballast. It won't let interference out.

Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 20, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> ? Lol









http://science.howstuffworks.com/faraday-cage.htm


----------



## Johnei (Jun 20, 2017)

I was gifted a 1000w digital ballast once when my magnetic decades old one blew. As soon as I would plug it in and power it up my tv would show static, Unplug no static, plug again static. Tried it elsewhere in the home, same shit. I got rid of that garbage right away. Good friend hugh, he knew what was up. I am magnetic ballast man all the way. I'll never trust digi again. I'm an old fart.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 20, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faraday_cage
> 
> 
> You can make one out of 1/4-1/2 inch hardware mesh or fench.
> ...


Thanks buddy, I didn't know what that was..lol


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 20, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> http://science.howstuffworks.com/faraday-cage.htm


See you can learn about more than just penis here.. Thanks Malt..


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 20, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


>


LOL


----------



## Johnei (Jun 20, 2017)

Haha is there one of those big enough for a digi ballast? Special order maybe? haha


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 20, 2017)

got the swamp cooler up on the roof. now for the fun part.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 20, 2017)

I finished another bathroom floor. I'm burning the place down if I have to do another one anytime soon.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2017)

Swamp cooler on roof. Wow that's cool. I downloaded Piece of Mind, Number of the Beast and raw power and Never Mind the Bollocks and Killers . I will finish the raindrops now.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 20, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> I finished another bathroom floor. I'm burning the place down if I have to do another one anytime soon.


That's certainly one way to dry out a bathroom floor.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 20, 2017)

Landscaping fucking sucks in 100F+ temps lemme tell you. All fucking week 100+. Do my indoor gardening hella early, and have been landscaping til' around noon and than back at it around 4. And i got it lucky up here. My trimmer commutes to here from a town that is fucking 113. God fucking dam i wanna go fish or golf or both.
Renting a pimp ass house here soon on lake almanor. Golf at Bailey creek and than fish. Or fish and than golf.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 20, 2017)

I have 22 phantom DE ballasts + 2 backups between two different pads. Zero interference. Never had a problem when blowing up magnetic ballasts before. Guess i got lucky


----------



## BRANDON77 (Jun 20, 2017)

came home from a 3 day vacation to a blown breaker.....left 50% of the lights off to keep room cool but other 50% blew breaker in this heat out in cali.....lost 144 clones in a turbo cloner and thank god thats all!!!!!!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 20, 2017)

BRANDON77 said:


> came home from a 3 day vacation to a blown breaker.....left 50% of the lights off to keep room cool but other 50% blew breaker in this heat out in cali.....lost 144 clones in a turbo cloner and thank god thats all!!!!!!!


Yeah, it's fucking hotter than shit dude!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 20, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I have 22 phantom DE ballasts + 2 backups between two different pads. Zero interference. Never had a problem when blowing up magnetic ballasts before. Guess i got lucky


Actually, come to think of it, i always had a problem picking up the giants games on knbr 680 AM. Was most likely all the magnetic ballasts. Lol what a trip.
In my truck near those homes i grew in i could pick up the game. I get home and nope.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 20, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah, it's fucking hotter than shit dude!


Dude it's even hot up here! AC running 24/7 in the rooms. :/


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 20, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Actually, come to think of it, i always had a problem picking up the giants games on knbr 680 AM. Was most likely all the magnetic ballasts. Lol what a trip.
> In my truck near those homes i grew in i could pick up the game. I get home and nope.


Magnetic don't do it man. Just the cheapo digital I think.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 20, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Magnetic don't do it man. Just the cheapo digital I think.


Oh, gotcha.

I had very bad experience with the first two digital ballasts i bought. Stayed the fuck away from them until DE's


----------



## Johnei (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 20, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh, gotcha.
> 
> I had very bad experience with the first two digital ballasts i bought. Stayed the fuck away from them until DE's


Magnetics are workhorses man. They don't quit!

Heavy as fuck and hotter than tits though!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 20, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Magnetics are workhorses man. They don't quit!
> 
> Heavy as fuck and hotter than tits though!


Wanna buy some? 

Hella cheap bro

I'll even put in some new caps for ya


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 20, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Wanna buy some?
> 
> Hella cheap bro
> 
> I'll even put in some new caps for ya


Haha. No thanks. Digi all the way now.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 20, 2017)

These mother fucking phantom DE ballasts.

I've had none of the new model fail on me(the ones with USB) but I've had most of the first gen ones fail right after one year.

3yr warranty but what a fucking pain in the ass


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 20, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> These mother fucking phantom DE ballasts.
> 
> I've had none of the new model fail on me(the ones with USB) but I've had most of the first gen ones fail after one year.


I had an expensive "digilux" ballast take a total shit on me after a few months. 

It was actually coming on for a few hours THEN in the middle of the night it would turn on and off intermittently. I couldn't figure out what my buds were doing. 

Weirdest crop I ever grew. Had to hash 3 pounds.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 20, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Magnetics are workhorses man. They don't quit!
> 
> Heavy as fuck and hotter than tits though!


you know what though bro, and I've been rockin magnetics for a long time up until the switch to DE's.

They aren't DE's 

Bigger footprint with DE's = way more efficient. More height needed though 

1 - 1000w DE has a footprint of 25 sqft, whereas a 1000 SE is only 16 sqft.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 20, 2017)

Happy longest day of the year RIUers.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 20, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Magnetics are workhorses man. They don't quit!
> 
> Heavy as fuck and hotter than tits though!


Yup. And when they fail, hella easy to fix.

These fucking DE ballasts are usually fixed to the hood. Can't just throw any ol' spare ballast in there for a temp fix


----------



## Johnei (Jun 20, 2017)

4 of these cheapass ballasts worked for 4years one time with no issue, was the cheapest thing available, 1K models.. wiith Hortilux.. good shit.. I think they were also knock offs from some chinese company.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 20, 2017)

i also got 3- galaxy DE dial ballasts running 630w DE cmh bulbs. So far so good.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 20, 2017)

I run the power box de Digi dimmable 1000 . 4 seasons and I love it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 20, 2017)

Oh yeah, hey @Bob Zmuda

So those 630 w sunlight setups i won't flower under them anymore. I only keep one bulb in them and use them as veg lamps.

Super small buds with them things rocking both bulbs. Fuck that shit. Been meaning to get back to you.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 20, 2017)

Johnei said:


> 4 of these cheapass ballasts worked for 4years one time with no issue, was the cheapest thing available, 1K models.. wiith Hortilux.. good shit.. I think they were also knock offs from some chinese company.
> View attachment 3964286


Now that's one Cheapass ballast fo sho bro. Same parts no biggie though. gonna work just as good as any other mag type ballast.
Oh if i only had pics of the old diamond ballasts i was first rocking 25 yrs ago. Fucking garbage cans compared to when hydrofarm came out with their first ballasts


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 20, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh yeah, hey @Bob Zmuda
> 
> So those 630 w sunlight setups i won't flower under them anymore. I only keep one bulb in them and use them as veg lamps.
> 
> Super small buds with them things rocking both bulbs. Fuck that shit. Been meaning to get back to you.


Damn! Glad I didn't grab a couple.

Thanks for the heads up man.

Good old HPS thowys for this guy.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 20, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Damn! Glad I didn't grab a couple.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up man.
> 
> Good old HPS thowys for this guy.


2lb's per light with these DE's is like 1.5 with SE's though. Just saying. 3lb per light potential. Done it.
1/3 less wattage in the rooms. Gotta love it i guess. Fuck PGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 20, 2017)

These were the fuckers that got the cable company to show up.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 20, 2017)

Gonna grind that stump tommorow thanks pge 
So much shit to do to even sink the 30 Italian cypress. Sinking the plants is gonna be the easy part. In 4-5 yrs it's gonna look killer though. Gonna get that shade back. Thanks pge. View attachment 3964294


----------



## ANC (Jun 20, 2017)

The problem is, you can faraday cage that ballast till you are blue, the noise is induced over the wiring system and turns the wires in your walls into an antenna

If you want to take out that stump, drill the largest hole you can down the centre, as deep as you can. Expose the side of the trunk by digging away some soil on one side. now drill a hole trough the side meeting the big hole down the centre. 

Pour something flammable down the hole and light it. Once that fucker lights up it will burn right into the soil. 

Next morning you can make a small fire over the last remaining bits to clear it all out.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 20, 2017)

Tomatos!


----------



## ANC (Jun 20, 2017)

I'll take few green ones.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 20, 2017)

ANC said:


> The problem is, you can faraday cage that ballast till you are blue, the noise is induced over the wiring system and turns the wires in your walls into an antenna
> 
> If you want to take out that stump, drill the largest hole you can down the centre, as deep as you can. Expose the side of the trunk by digging away some soil on one side. now drill a hole trough the side meeting the big hole down the centre.
> 
> ...


I'll take out both stumps i have to do in 2 hrs with a rented stump grinder.


----------



## ANC (Jun 20, 2017)

I wouldn't even know what that looks like. But burning them out works too and is free.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3964340
> Tomatos!


DAMN! i imagine that smells fuckin AMAZING!!!! very nice indeed!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 20, 2017)

leveled and bolted down the swamp cooler. knocked out the stupid skylight piece of shit. built an induction port (my term of art for it) that i can run the ducting through, sheetrocked and spackled inside to reduce the size of the hole (was 45x21, only need a 20x20 hole for ducting), insulated, caulked in the "induction port", and capped it off with plywood.

only thing left to do now is the custom built ducting and turn the damn thing on.

well that, and also flash the ever loving shit out of my "induction port" to make it completely waterproof and so that it will look pretty. i have tons of sheet metal, caulk, and actual ducting tape too. also found a nice roll of ducting insulation while i was shopping too.

getting that beast onto the roof was sketchy. it didn't help that my grunt had never climbed a ladder before.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 21, 2017)

ANC said:


> The problem is, you can faraday cage that ballast till you are blue, the noise is induced over the wiring system and turns the wires in your walls into an antenna
> 
> If you want to take out that stump, drill the largest hole you can down the centre, as deep as you can. Expose the side of the trunk by digging away some soil on one side. now drill a hole trough the side meeting the big hole down the centre.
> 
> ...


I've found threads of various people using a faraday cage on ballast for rd interference. Mainly people 2with complaints about radio reception. Is that proof? No. 

I have yet to read where the wiring becomes the antenna. Directly grounding the ballast should stop that. 

My understanding its mainly a problem when the ballast is close to cable wiring.

One could also make sure all the cable wiring is rg6 double or quad shielded wiring.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 21, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I'll take out both stumps i have to do in 2 hrs with a rented stump grinder.


Nice avi..lol


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 21, 2017)

I accomplished being a shite saleman. And being annoyed with my fuckhead family treating me like a cash outlet.

Oh. And I tried doing more with my grow cabinet... Not much else I can do until I get a proper fan to replace that noisy mofo.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 21, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I've found threads of various people using a faraday cage on ballast for rd interference. Mainly people 2with complaints about radio reception. Is that proof? No.
> 
> I have yet to read where the wiring becomes the antenna. Directly grounding the ballast should stop that.
> 
> ...


Do you know if run the ballast on 120 or 240 makes a difference?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 21, 2017)

ANC said:


> I wouldn't even know what that looks like. But burning them out works too and is free.


Unless it's over a septic tank, then you do not want to introduce fire.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 21, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Unless it's over a septic tank, then you do not want to introduce fire.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 21, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3964431


LOL! Boom


----------



## Johnei (Jun 21, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Do you know if run the ballast on 120 or 240 makes a difference?


Good question. I'd like to know this as well.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 21, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I want to get one just to cook with. Imagine making soud vide ribs and then just throwing them on the grill for a char! Quick and smokey!


 We used my buddies vacuum chamber with the heat pad to sous vide, or whatever, some chicken breast a couple months ago. Didn't like the texture of the chicken, kinda weird. I want to try some steaks and fish.


----------



## ANC (Jun 21, 2017)

Sous vide is French for; "is yours also raw?"


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 21, 2017)

I was picking no-see-ums out of my coffee all morning, I thought I dusted it with pepper when I fried my eggs... nope...I've stopped looking before I take a drink.. extra protein right?  I think need better screens in the windows around here.


----------



## ANC (Jun 21, 2017)

I had to google no-see-ums. Yeah, don't drink those.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 21, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Do you know if run the ballast on 120 or 240 makes a difference?


Hmmm. I wouldn't think so. I would think the hertz would matter more. Maybe sine wave plays a role.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 21, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah, it's fucking hotter than shit dude!


It's finally not raining today. Woot! 
I need to mow *really* bad.
Hopefully temps will break 70...


----------



## Bareback (Jun 21, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Hmmm. I wouldn't think so. I would think the hertz would matter more. Maybe sine wave plays a role.


I was just curious if the neutral wire with 120v came into play , being that it is electronic. Vs no neutral wire with 240v . I personally have no clue , I was just curious.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 21, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's finally not raining today. Woot!
> I need to mow *really* bad.
> Hopefully temps will break 70...


70? Lol it was 80 with 100% humidity at 530 this morning here..


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 21, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I was just curious if the neutral wire with 120v came into play , being that it is electronic. Vs no neutral wire with 240v . I personally have no clue , I was just curious.


It all balances out. 240 volt will have half the amps as 110. 

The way I read up on it, it produces a signal from the ballast that goes through the air. I wouldn't think it would back feed through the wiring. I just don't see it if the wiring is properly grounded.


According to this its the voltage induce and the hertz do play a role. It happens from improper grounding or long parralel runs.

https://blog.1000bulbs.com/home/stopping-fluorescent-ballast-emi


It looks like a few simple steps would stop it.


Its not the house wiring. It is the unshielded cable wires.


----------



## ANC (Jun 21, 2017)

Damn you, its freezing here, well not actually but anything under 10C is like a fridge if you are from Africa.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 21, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> 70? Lol it was 80 with 100% humidity at 530 this morning here..


Yeah, weather has been unusally cool here in the northwest. Shitloads of rain too. 
Looks like we will be close to 90 on Sunday, but ya never know. The extended forecast changes hourly. 
I don't mind the temps, but my plants need sun! I've got three sativa hybrids outside that I'm going to manually flip to 12/12 on July 1.


----------



## 420God (Jun 21, 2017)

Picked up a new grill. Our old gas one was rusted out and wouldn't hold a steady temp. This is charcoal with gas lighting.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 21, 2017)

420God said:


> Picked up a new grill. Our old gas one was rusted out and wouldn't hold a steady temp. This is charcoal with gas lighting.
> 
> View attachment 3964626


Fuck yea! I've been wanting the Weber performer. 

I'm so penis butter and jelly


----------



## Bareback (Jun 21, 2017)

420God said:


> Picked up a new grill. Our old gas one was rusted out and wouldn't hold a steady temp. This is charcoal with gas lighting.
> 
> View attachment 3964626


Weber is the shit bro . I love both of mine . And charcoal is where the flavor is too.


----------



## 420God (Jun 21, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Fuck yea! I've been wanting the Weber performer.
> 
> I'm so penis butter and jelly


I was amazed at how good the reviews were. Nobody had anything bad to say about it. Looks like it can used as a smoker too.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 21, 2017)

420God said:


> I was amazed at how good the reviews were. Nobody had anything bad to say about it. Looks like it can used as a smoker too.


Oh yea, I have the regular Weber(same size 22") and I've smoked on it. You just have to use the indirect method or the snake method.


Or you can get one of these
https://www.ebay.com/i/302274294701?chn=ps&dispItem=1&ul_ref=http%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F1%2F711-117182-37290-0%2F2%3Fmpre%3Dhttps%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com%252Fi%252F302274294701%253Fchn%253Dps%2526dispItem%253D1%26itemid%3D302274294701%26targetid%3D323211732710%26device%3Dm%26adtype%3Dpla%26googleloc%3D9026819%26poi%3D%26campaignid%3D853002623%26adgroupid%3D44244218315%26rlsatarget%3Dpla-323211732710%26abcId%3D1128836%26merchantid%3D6296724%26gclid%3DEAIaIQobChMIlJLRn9LP1AIV2A6BCh0ZswT9EAQYBCABEgIBIfD_BwE%26ul_ref%3Dhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Frover.ebay.com%25252Frover%25252F0%25252F0%25252F99%25253Floc%25253Dhttp%2525253A%2525252F%2525252Frover.ebay.com%2525252Frover%2525252F1%2525252F711-117182-37290-0%2525252F2%2525253Fmpre%2525253Dhttps%252525253A%252525252F%252525252Fwww.ebay.com%252525252Fi%252525252F302274294701%252525253Fchn%252525253Dps%2525252526dispItem%252525253D1%25252526itemid%2525253D302274294701%25252526targetid%2525253D323211732710%25252526device%2525253Dm%25252526adtype%2525253Dpla%25252526googleloc%2525253D9026819%25252526poi%2525253D%25252526campaignid%2525253D853002623%25252526adgroupid%2525253D44244218315%25252526rlsatarget%2525253Dpla-323211732710%25252526abcId%2525253D1128836%25252526merchantid%2525253D6296724%25252526gclid%2525253DEAIaIQobChMIlJLRn9LP1AIV2A6BCh0ZswT9EAQYBCABEgIBIfD_BwE%252526rvr_id%25253D0%26srcrot%3D711-117182-37290-0%26rvr_id%3D1238451255504


----------



## Bareback (Jun 21, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Oh yea, I have the regular Weber(same size 22") and I've smoked on it. You just have to use the indirect method or the snake method.
> 
> 
> Or you can get one of these
> https://www.ebay.com/i/302274294701?chn=ps&dispItem=1&ul_ref=http%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F1%2F711-117182-37290-0%2F2%3Fmpre%3Dhttps%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com%252Fi%252F302274294701%253Fchn%253Dps%2526dispItem%253D1%26itemid%3D302274294701%26targetid%3D323211732710%26device%3Dm%26adtype%3Dpla%26googleloc%3D9026819%26poi%3D%26campaignid%3D853002623%26adgroupid%3D44244218315%26rlsatarget%3Dpla-323211732710%26abcId%3D1128836%26merchantid%3D6296724%26gclid%3DEAIaIQobChMIlJLRn9LP1AIV2A6BCh0ZswT9EAQYBCABEgIBIfD_BwE%26ul_ref%3Dhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Frover.ebay.com%25252Frover%25252F0%25252F0%25252F99%25253Floc%25253Dhttp%2525253A%2525252F%2525252Frover.ebay.com%2525252Frover%2525252F1%2525252F711-117182-37290-0%2525252F2%2525253Fmpre%2525253Dhttps%252525253A%252525252F%252525252Fwww.ebay.com%252525252Fi%252525252F302274294701%252525253Fchn%252525253Dps%2525252526dispItem%252525253D1%25252526itemid%2525253D302274294701%25252526targetid%2525253D323211732710%25252526device%2525253Dm%25252526adtype%2525253Dpla%25252526googleloc%2525253D9026819%25252526poi%2525253D%25252526campaignid%2525253D853002623%25252526adgroupid%2525253D44244218315%25252526rlsatarget%2525253Dpla-323211732710%25252526abcId%2525253D1128836%25252526merchantid%2525253D6296724%25252526gclid%2525253DEAIaIQobChMIlJLRn9LP1AIV2A6BCh0ZswT9EAQYBCABEgIBIfD_BwE%252526rvr_id%25253D0%26srcrot%3D711-117182-37290-0%26rvr_id%3D1238451255504


I have to admit I've been doing it wrong.

When I grill I smoke standing beside my Weber. It's ok though the food always taste great.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 21, 2017)

Johnei said:


> Built a 4ft flouro plant stand out of black steel nipples.


Not accomplished today, but from this past Sat. Got a pic of it. Couldn't step back far enough to get the whole thing in the shot so just imagine the other end is the same. Love me some black steel nipple construction on Saturdays and she was only about $45, and can be dismantled and made into a 2ft stand across. The top bar is two 2ft sections across. Wanted to build it from 1.5inch PVC pipe, but couldn't find the fittings I needed in the size I needed, so this was the next idea.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 21, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Well how did the interview go?
> 
> Can't come back all non shalont and not tell us how the interview went?


Disappointment. All they had was night shift which ends at 1230am but i need to take the bus to and from work so that wont work. But i was told to call twice a week till they have an opening for day shift. So ill get the job, but unfortunately ill have to wait ;(


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2017)

ducting is in, water line hooked up, just gotta figure out how to wire this goddamn motor now.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2017)

oh i'm totally fucked.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 21, 2017)

Your avatar is just messed up, I'm in the process of tweaking my ad blocker to block just your pic.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2017)

Johnei said:


> Your avatar is just messed up, I'm in the process of tweaking my ad blocker to block just your pic.


@kmog33 

got another one.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 21, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> @kmog33
> 
> got another one.


Lol, I was thinking about you yesterday, the wife and I made an offer on a house. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 21, 2017)

Johnei said:


> Your avatar is just messed up, I'm in the process of tweaking my ad blocker to block just your pic.


The only people that say that are the ones that secretly wanna smoke dix for a living!



I guess it's not a secret anymore


----------



## Johnei (Jun 21, 2017)

I don't want some gay shit stored in my thumbnails. Now you can go back to your other account.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 21, 2017)

Johnei said:


> I don't want some gay shit stored in my thumbnails. Now you can go back to your other account.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2017)

Johnei said:


> I don't want some gay shit stored in my thumbnails. Now you can go back to your other account.


what's so gay about a passionate interracial embrace?


----------



## Johnei (Jun 21, 2017)

Hey I got nothin against the UBman, I just don't wanna look at that pic anymore, since I read his posts. Some nightmare shit seared into my brain I'm trying to avoid. Whatever guys. How did you get a camera into my closet anyway?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 21, 2017)

Johnei said:


> Hey I got nothin against the UBman, I just don't wanna look at that pic anymore, since I read his posts. Some nightmare shit seared into my brain I'm trying to avoid. Whatever guys. How did you get a camera into my closet anyway?


too late now, buddy. you just played yourself.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 21, 2017)

Johnei said:


> I don't want some gay shit stored in my thumbnails. Now you can go back to your other account.


You already have some gay shit stored in your soul.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 21, 2017)

Anyone ever notice Bucks avatar


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 21, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Anyone ever notice Bucks avatar
> View attachment 3964756 View attachment 3964756 View attachment 3964756 View attachment 3964756 View attachment 3964756 View attachment 3964756


They seem happy, great looking couple, imo.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 21, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> You already have some gay shit stored in your soul.


I'm keep a faraday cage over that part of my soul.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 21, 2017)

Johnei said:


> I'm keep a faraday cage over that part of my soul.
> 
> View attachment 3964757


You've already admitted to having gay dreams. It's just a matter of time before you get irresistible urges to put huge sweaty dicks in your mouth.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 21, 2017)

Johnei said:


> Hey I got nothin against the UBman, I just don't wanna look at that pic anymore, since I read his posts. Some nightmare shit seared into my brain I'm trying to avoid. Whatever guys. How did you get a camera into my closet anyway?


You have something against teapots and cups?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 21, 2017)

Johnei said:


> I'm keep a faraday cage over that part of my soul.
> 
> View attachment 3964757


Ohhhhhh so you want one of those all up in your culo?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 21, 2017)

Finished reading this . It was so good.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 21, 2017)

I succeeded in super butt fucking the man this morning. Had an email from Amazon stating that they're refunding me on the first fan. So I got two $70 inline fans for free plus a $15 prime credit and a $10 gift card. It feels good to be a gangsta.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 21, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Ohhhhhh so you want one of those all up in your culo?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 21, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Finished reading this . It was so good.
> View attachment 3964762



I LOVED Bukowski, those poems were awesome...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 21, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> I LOVED Bukowski, those poems were awesome...


Yes yes love him so much. Remember this one Tyler. ? I like this one a lot.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 21, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yes yes love him so much. Remember this one Tyler. ? I like this one a lot.
> 
> View attachment 3964779


"I held her down as she screamed and thrust my disgusting purple head into her filthy cunt" - bukowski.

A favorite of mine as well.


----------



## budman111 (Jun 21, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i just dropped a corned beef in the water.


Admit it, it was the soap that you dropped!


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 21, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> You already have some gay shit stored in your soul.


Nice avi bro.. I feel like I've seen it somewhere before but I just can't put me penis on it.. Or maybe I can


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 21, 2017)

Got a tobacco pipe i look cool and distinguished like Sherlock Holmes or maybe captain obvious, who evers cooler


----------



## Bareback (Jun 21, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Got a tobacco pipe i look cool and distinguished like Sherlock Holmes or maybe captain obvious, who evers cooler


Cool pipe ........


But damn your.......ah hmmmm well no wonder they offered you 2nd shift. 
Hahaha. JK


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 21, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Got a tobacco pipe i look cool and distinguished like Sherlock Holmes or maybe captain obvious, who evers cooler


You look pretty good suckin' on that pipe. I got a little chubby going on over here...


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 21, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> You look pretty good suckin' on that pipe. I got a little chubby going on over here...


I know right


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 21, 2017)

Today i went to my grandmas and helped dig up part of the yard for my mom to plant her tomatoes and her habenaros then she showed me her recepi for potato salad and cole slaw yum


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 21, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Today i went to my grandmas and helped dig up part of the yard for my mom to plant her tomatoes and her habenaros then she showed me her recepi for potato salad and cole slaw yum


Are you Polish?


----------



## ANC (Jun 21, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Today i went to my grandmas and helped dig up part of the yard for my mom to plant her tomatoes and her habenaros then she showed me her recepi for potato salad and cole slaw yum


Should have started digging the outline of a grave to fuck with grandma.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 21, 2017)

ANC said:


> Should have started digging the outline of a grave to fuck with grandma.


Ha ha not funny


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 21, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Are you Polish?


Nope cajun


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 21, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Today i went to my grandmas and helped dig up part of the yard for my mom to plant her tomatoes and her habenaros then she showed me her recepi for potato salad and cole slaw yum


Ask her if you can stay in the garage.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 21, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Ask her if you can stay in the garage.


Lol na but she lets me stay the night a couple times a week and i come over every day. Wat happened to yer tweety? It go gay or die?


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 21, 2017)

Just got done spraying the green houses,a little prevention goes a long way for delicious tomatoes .....now I have a 40 mile drive home just to get up at 5am and come back to feed and water em before work .....the stuff we do for delicious fruit. I couldn't imagine if I was actually growing pot this year ....I do have my one plant ((Baby Gary)) doing pretty good ......well I'm guna start driving towards home and pic up some ice cream on my way.....if I don't come back on later,good night guys and gals.



PENIS!!!!!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 21, 2017)

Dix


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 21, 2017)

Wang


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 21, 2017)

Cocks...


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 22, 2017)

Finally in bed ......getting up in 5 hours .....luckily I should have all my stuff done by noon if I hall ass.


Dix,cock,wang,penis


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 22, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Disappointment. All they had was night shift which ends at 1230am but i need to take the bus to and from work so that wont work. But i was told to call twice a week till they have an opening for day shift. So ill get the job, but unfortunately ill have to wait ;(


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Just got done spraying the green houses,a little prevention goes a long way for delicious tomatoes .....now I have a 40 mile drive home just to get up at 5am and come back to feed and water em before work .....the stuff we do for delicious fruit. I couldn't imagine if I was actually growing pot this year ....I do have my one plant ((Baby Gary)) doing pretty good ......well I'm guna start driving towards home and pic up some ice cream on my way.....if I don't come back on later,good night guys and gals.
> 
> 
> 
> PENIS!!!!!


Shoulda named it Baby Dia that bitch could go full blown male on you!

Heading off to Wilshire Blvd in downtown LA, second day in a row. The traffic is insane, no really insane, and everyone is pissy, including me, fml. Keep cool everyone.


----------



## 420God (Jun 22, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Shoulda named it Baby Dia that bitch could go full blown male on you!
> 
> Heading off to Wilshire Blvd in downtown LA, second day in a row. The traffic is insane, no really insane, and everyone is pissy, including me, fml. Keep cool everyone.


We have a high of 74ºf all week.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 22, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Shoulda named it Baby Dia that bitch could go full blown male on you!
> 
> Heading off to Wilshire Blvd in downtown LA, second day in a row. The traffic is insane, no really insane, and everyone is pissy, including me, fml. Keep cool everyone.


I would be pissy if i still lived anywhere near smell-A too! 

Just kidding.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 22, 2017)

420God said:


> We have a high of 74ºf all week.


104-111 throughout norcal today again.


----------



## 420God (Jun 22, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> 104-111 throughout norcal today again.


Damn, fuck that. I'd spontaneously combust.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 22, 2017)

420God said:


> We have a high of 74ºf all week.


----------



## buzzardbreath (Jun 22, 2017)

dropped daughter for dressage practice, ain't cheap


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 22, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Shoulda named it Baby Dia that bitch could go full blown male on you!
> 
> Heading off to Wilshire Blvd in downtown LA, second day in a row. The traffic is insane, no really insane, and everyone is pissy, including me, fml. Keep cool everyone.


I thought about a Dia plant ....but if I did that, I'd just stand next to it giggle awkwardly with a big smile all day.

Pretty sure Dia's my Riu girlfriend anyway....even if I'm the only one who knows that ....it's still true Annie.

Morning Dia ...........there's some flowers for ya.


((Oh man)) ((run away)) ((run away)

@Diabolical666


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 22, 2017)

Literally feels like I just went to sleep ...and I'm off to drive back to my little piece of paradise .......hate that feeling when the alarm goes off and it feels like I just fucking fell asleep......oh well, il just set my cruise control and get a few ZZZZs on my way up......here we go 

Good morning everyone...


----------



## 420God (Jun 22, 2017)

buzzardbreath said:


> dropped daughter for dressage practice, ain't cheap


Have horses of your own?


----------



## Bareback (Jun 22, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Nope cajun


Coonass well that explains a lot. At least you know how to season food. 


I tuna fish out of port fution ( ok I can't spell it but I can find it )


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 22, 2017)

Just arrived .....where you been @Karah ....think you can just sneak a like in and disappear......how ya doin chick?


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 22, 2017)

Pretty sure I hit a fucking pterodactyl on my way up here......not sure how my windshield didn't explode......large birds like to follow these country roads looking for goodies in the morning....as most you know who live in the country.......I literally see the bird well before he decides to hug my windshield ......probably half mile or so ......and he's cruising towards me in my lane .....So I'm cruising 60 and as I get closer he starts to elevate .....so I don't think nothing of it ....well as I get rite under him,he either got sucked into my windshield, or the mother fucker had a death wish ......sounded like I hit a human .......so that woke me up ....... @420God I may have hit that one hard/far enough for you to scoop him up buddy.

In high school I drove an old 1960 fleet side Ford F-100.....was driving home late one night as a kid ....and out of nowhere a human head blasts through my windshield ...and I swear I didn't see anyone walking ...my first thought was my dad's going to kill me ......long story short, it was a homeless man who had been doing this so he could go to the hospital.....in the end the cop told me I was free to go .....fucker literally jumped off the sidewalk onto my truck ........I remember there was long strands of hair imbedded in my windshield..... He didn't die BTW


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> That's the ballast I run too. Just be glad you don't live next door to @cannabineer 's dad LOL maybe he'll tell the story.


Lol late to the party, again

We had a very sociable neighborhood in which I grew up ... the neighbors knew and generally liked one another. However the house next to ours on the downhill side ... there was a family there who were more aloof. 
One day around 1970, I think ... our kitchen radio exploded with loud, poorly-modulated radio voice from someone self-identifying as KFL 1364. 
Dad, who was an electrical engineer, suggested to that neighbor a technical fix for limiting the sideband issue. The neighbor was unimpressed.

After a coupla more weeks of high-decibel squawks and moos startling the living crap out of everyone, when the kitchen radio, normally playing Easy Listening softly into the Formica'd sunlight, would emit the electronic equivalent of a lusty belch. 

So dad declared war.
He brought from work an oscillator and a transmitter, and set it up so that it beamed a cone of audio hell right at the neighbors' tall radio mast.

All I know is that after a day or two, I don't think i heard KFL 1364 again.

My dad ... won't start the fight but he'll finish it.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 22, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Pretty sure I hit a fucking pterodactyl on my way up here......not sure how my windshield didn't explode......large birds like to follow these country roads looking for goodies in the morning....as most you know who live in the country.......I literally see the bird well before he decides to hug my windshield ......probably half mile or so ......and he's cruising towards me in my lane .....So I'm cruising 60 and as I get closer he starts to elevate .....so I don't think nothing of it ....well as I get rite under him,he either got sucked into my windshield, or the mother fucker had a death wish ......sounded like I hit a human .......so that woke me up ....... @420God I may have hit that one hard/far enough for you to scoop him up buddy.
> 
> In high school I drove an old 1960 fleet side Ford F-100.....was driving home late one night as a kid ....and out of nowhere a human head blasts through my windshield ...and I swear I didn't see anyone walking ...my first thought was my dad's going to kill me ......long story short, it was a homeless man who had been doing this so he could go to the hospital.....in the end the cop told me I was free to go .....fucker literally jumped off the sidewalk onto my truck ........I remember there was long strands of hair imbedded in my windshield..... He didn't die BTW


Once I guy I worked with shows up late for work and his windshield was completely smashed with a big hole right in the middle of it . He gets out and he's covered in nasty stuff and black feathers , well when he gets 15' away we can smell him coming and we ask WTF , he replied I hit a buzzard . It was the worse smell ever and we were working at a sewage plant . 
He said the bird was still alive after coming through the windshield and was puking all over him.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 22, 2017)

Woke up around 2 in the morning, wide awake, again. WTF? I've gotten into this cycle where I sleep from like 10-2, get up for a few hours, then back to bed from like 5-7. Since I'm up, I decided to feed the girls seeing how the lights just came on. Went out around 4 and drowned the veggie garden in fish fertilizer. Hit the dabs and managed to fall back asleep for a couple hours. Got up, cleaned the kitchen, made breakfast, now I'm trying to decide whether to mow, trim trees or weed and mulch the garden. Maybe cut up a scrap car...IDK.


----------



## 420God (Jun 22, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Woke up around 2 in the morning, wide awake, again. WTF? I've gotten into this cycle where I sleep from like 10-2, get up for a few hours, then back to bed from like 5-7. Since I'm up, I decided to feed the girls seeing how the lights just came on. Went out around 4 and drowned the veggie garden in fish fertilizer. Hit the dabs and managed to fall back asleep for a couple hours. Got up, cleaned the kitchen, made breakfast, now I'm trying to decide whether to mow, trim trees or weed and mulch the garden. Maybe cut up a scrap car...IDK.


Thats actually a common sleep pattern. 
https://www.polyphasicsociety.com/polyphasic-sleep/overviews/segmented-sleep/


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 22, 2017)

Started digging a couple days ago to expand front porch. Did some expanding last year with pavers off the small original porch, and my sitting wall while grilling.
  
There were 6 patio stones out there where grill went. Connecting everything up, grill will go right on pavers. 

Also, going to get a small portable work canopy to put up during light rain. Have electric smoker, can't be out in rain.

Filled in french drain trenches that sunk over the winter. I knew I didn't tamp them down enough but that's two 100' trenches and even I get worn out hand tamping.

 

Be grilling again in a couple weeks. Old grill rusted out. Look for a new one with stainless parts, wheel assemblies and trays. I despise corrosion.

Good night to go to Lowe's and look around.

On a bright note, I now have accumulated 2 propane tanks and will never run out of gas with the new one that will come with new grill.
.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 22, 2017)

Camping.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 22, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3965124
> Camping.


That picture belongs on a calendar. Or notebook or _something_.


----------



## 420God (Jun 22, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That picture belongs on a calendar. Or notebook or _something_.


It'd make a great wallpaper. I'd used it but then I'd have to take down Bob's sushi pic.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 22, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Once I guy I worked with shows up late for work and his windshield was completely smashed with a big hole right in the middle of it . He gets out and he's covered in nasty stuff and black feathers , well when he gets 15' away we can smell him coming and we ask WTF , he replied I hit a buzzard . It was the worse smell ever and we were working at a sewage plant .
> He said the bird was still alive after coming through the windshield and was puking all over him.


Reminds of the movie tommy boy when the deer comes back to life in the car ....lol.......think it was tommy boy .......those birds are nasty ......I think I hit a red tail hawk this morning .......still can't believe it didn't break the windshield.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 22, 2017)

Trying to figure out what to do with three of my outdoor plants. I put them outside back in April when it was still very cold at night (mid 40s). 
Turns out, the shock made them go into flower -- and those fuckers are still revegging (single curly leaves on new growth). 
Since I was planning to manually flip them to 12/12 on July 1, I was considering doing the flip early to possibly avoid a big stretch. 
What do you guys/gals think? 

  
They could use a trim...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 22, 2017)

420God said:


> Thats actually a common sleep pattern.
> https://www.polyphasicsociety.com/polyphasic-sleep/overviews/segmented-sleep/


That's an interesting read. My buddy was talking about that a couple months ago when I was bitching about not sleeping and being tired all the time. I never looked into it. I've had sleep issues since my teens, I can't remember the last time I woke up feeling rested. I've fought it for awhile, but the last few days I've been getting up and doing something, rather than tossing and turning for a coupe hours trying to get back to sleep. I thought it would be hard to get back to sleep, but I've been going right out. I'm going to try and go with it, I do seem to be more alert and not crashing as early the last couple nights. I'll be the weird guy weeding his garden by flashlight at 2AM, LOL. It'll be the coolest time of day. Gotta find my headlight.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 22, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hiking Oregon Coast loop trail
> Dunes, forest, lake, beach.
> View attachment 3965134
> View attachment 3965135
> ...


Nice! Those pics make me wanna sell drugs to the drug dealers!

Makes me want to let my grass grow real tall. So I can walk out there and pretend like it's a forest.

Then get a citation from the city telling me to cut my grass


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 22, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I thought about a Dia plant ....but if I did that, I'd just stand next to it giggle awkwardly with a big smile all day.
> 
> Pretty sure Dia's my Riu girlfriend anyway....even if I'm the only one who knows that ....it's still true Annie.
> 
> ...


Stop hitting on all my bitches. You know the rules, if it has anything that remotely resembles a vagina it belongs to me. I'm going to let this one slide.




Gary Goodson said:


> Nice! Those pics make me wanna sell drugs to the drug dealers!
> 
> Makes me want to let my grass grow real tall. So I can walk out there and pretend like it's a forest.
> 
> Then get a citation from the city telling me to cut my grass


Buy goats, they'll eat your grass then you can eat them. Everybody wins......


----------



## buzzardbreath (Jun 22, 2017)

420God said:


> Have horses of your own?


No, though she's been on the same horse for a while now and wishes it was hers.


----------



## buzzardbreath (Jun 22, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Woke up around 2 in the morning, wide awake, again. WTF? I've gotten into this cycle where I sleep from like 10-2, get up for a few hours, then back to bed from like 5-7. Since I'm up, I decided to feed the girls seeing how the lights just came on. Went out around 4 and drowned the veggie garden in fish fertilizer. Hit the dabs and managed to fall back asleep for a couple hours. Got up, cleaned the kitchen, made breakfast, now I'm trying to decide whether to mow, trim trees or weed and mulch the garden. Maybe cut up a scrap car...IDK.


you have some good sativa!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 22, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Dix





Nugachino said:


> Wang





tyler.durden said:


> Cocks...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 22, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Pretty sure I hit a fucking pterodactyl on my way up here......not sure how my windshield didn't explode......large birds like to follow these country roads looking for goodies in the morning....as most you know who live in the country.......I literally see the bird well before he decides to hug my windshield ......probably half mile or so ......and he's cruising towards me in my lane .....So I'm cruising 60 and as I get closer he starts to elevate .....so I don't think nothing of it ....well as I get rite under him,he either got sucked into my windshield, or the mother fucker had a death wish ......sounded like I hit a human .......so that woke me up ....... @420God I may have hit that one hard/far enough for you to scoop him up buddy.
> 
> In high school I drove an old 1960 fleet side Ford F-100.....was driving home late one night as a kid ....and out of nowhere a human head blasts through my windshield ...and I swear I didn't see anyone walking ...my first thought was my dad's going to kill me ......long story short, it was a homeless man who had been doing this so he could go to the hospital.....in the end the cop told me I was free to go .....fucker literally jumped off the sidewalk onto my truck ........I remember there was long strands of hair imbedded in my windshield..... He didn't die BTW


I was in a Chevy pickup 78 3/4 ton. Doing about 80 on a gravel road one night. Head lights were not the best. Out of nowhere this big huge black cow is standing in the road. I have no idea how I avoided it. 

I pooped myself a little though.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 22, 2017)

Fuck it, because Thursday


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 22, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Woke up around 2 in the morning, wide awake, again. WTF? I've gotten into this cycle where I sleep from like 10-2, get up for a few hours, then back to bed from like 5-7. Since I'm up, I decided to feed the girls seeing how the lights just came on. Went out around 4 and drowned the veggie garden in fish fertilizer. Hit the dabs and managed to fall back asleep for a couple hours. Got up, cleaned the kitchen, made breakfast, now I'm trying to decide whether to mow, trim trees or weed and mulch the garden. Maybe cut up a scrap car...IDK.


Before the use of electric light was widespread, most people had a sleep pattern a lot like that. They would go to sleep at 8 or 9pm, wake at about 2am for about 60-90 minutes (eat, fuck, get a few things done) then back to bed until sunrise. A lot of farmers' journals back then referred to this as, 'Second Sleep'. As in, 'When retiring after an especially hard day, do not make love right away. Instead, wait until second sleep...' Seems like we evolved to sleep that way, and this 7-8 hour in a row thing is a newer adaptation to a more artificial lifestyle of electricity and clocks...


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 22, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I was in a Chevy pickup 78 3/4 ton. Doing about 80 on a gravel road one night. Head lights were not the best. Out of nowhere this big huge black cow is standing in the road. I have no idea how I avoided it.
> 
> I pooped myself a little though.


I was driving home one night down a dark winding road and a car coming toward me flashed their lights, so I thought cop better slow down.. nope, big ass cow standing in the middle of the road.. never seen that before..


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 22, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Fuck it, because Thursday
> View attachment 3965260


Y'all see where my smoker is? Dat nigga told me all it's friends were dead. So I pushed it to the edge...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 22, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I was driving home one night down a dark winding road and a car coming toward me flashed their lights, so I thought cop better slow down.. nope, big ass cow standing in the middle of the road.. never seen that before..


I was doing about 130-140 on a Kawasaki ninja one night in GA. Out of nowhere this wild hog steps out in the road. 

No more high speed rides at night on motorcycles for me.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 22, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I was doing about 130-140 on a Kawasaki ninja one night in GA. Out of nowhere this wild hog steps out in the road.
> 
> No more high speed rides at night on motorcycles for me.


You prolly pooped a lil then huh? Lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 22, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> You prolly pooped a lil then huh? Lol


I believe at the moment it happened I could've cut washers out of a steel bar with my sphincter.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 22, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I believe at the moment it happened I could've cut washers out of a steel bar with my sphincter.


Lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 22, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol


I also tried to do a stoppie in front of some girls at Hooters and hit an oil slick and wiped out. I was embarrassed.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2017)

420God said:


> We have a high of 74ºf all week.


I love you, now go scrape up more roadkill .


Aeroknow said:


> 104-111 throughout norcal today again.











Bareback said:


> .......snip...... .
> He said the bird was still alive after coming through the windshield and was puking all over him.


I always chuckle when people say, "They died instantly." Rarely is there any such thing most of us take a few minutes to transition, and it is rarely easy or pretty, even for buzzards!


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 22, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I also tried to do a stoppie in front of some girls at Hooters and hit an oil slick and wiped out. I was embarrassed.


Lol. Was you able to get up and drive off?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 22, 2017)

Holy fuckin shit I'm laggin with this weather!
Still haven't grinded down the stumps. Tomorrow morning for that.

Had to scrape 2-3"s of DG out and a bunch of other shit. Holy fuck did that suck ass. Had to muck out the hole that pge left me full of aggregate. Gotta put dirt in there so the Italian cypress/s planted right there will grow correctly. Almost got it licked though 
  

Working my ass off over here while my really good buddy sends me a pic of him out nailing the sturgeon. Life isn't fair. Fucking bullshit!


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 22, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Holy fuckin shit I'm laggin with this weather!
> Still haven't grinded down the stumps. Tomorrow morning for that.
> 
> Had to scrape 2-3"s of DG out and a bunch of other shit. Holy fuck did that suck ass. Had to muck out the hole that pge left me full of aggregate. Gotta put dirt in there so the Italian cypress/s planted right there will grow correctly. Almost got it licked though
> ...


The pink scribble you put on your friends face .....looks like a big breasted women with really nice hair.......and her hand on her hip


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 22, 2017)

Doing all this shit while paying my trimmer good money to sit in my air conditioned house. Wtf?


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 22, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Doing all this shit while paying my trimmer good money to sit in my air conditioned house. Wtf?


I'd switch jobs with him for the day dude ...lol


----------



## 420God (Jun 22, 2017)

Broke in the new grill last night with chicken and brats. Today it's asparagus, pork chops and bacon wrapped peppers stuffed with cream cheese.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> You prolly pooped a lil then huh? Lol


It was hog the lane ... or lane the hog


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 22, 2017)

420God said:


> Broke in the new grill last night with chicken and brats. Today it's asparagus, pork chops and bacon wrapped peppers stuffed with cream cheese.
> View attachment 3965385


Hell yeah dude, that looks so good omg!

Gas grills die young. Webers live forever


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 22, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Doing all this shit while paying my trimmer good money to sit in my air conditioned house. Wtf?


I thought trimmers always got paid in weed.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 22, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I thought trimmers always got paid in weed.


Sign me up 


Not really, that shit is horrible.. and I haven't trimmed shit compared to most here..lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 22, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Sign me up
> 
> 
> Not really, that shit is horrible.. and I haven't trimmed shit compared to most here..lol


I'm not that picky about trimming & usually just do a "rough cut". 
Snip fan leaves + anything without sugar. 
If it's frosty, it stays.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 22, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm not that picky about trimming & usually just do a "rough cut".
> Snip fan leaves + anything without sugar.
> If it's frosty, it stays.


That's pretty much me, cuz it's just for me


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 22, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm not that picky about trimming & usually just do a "rough cut".
> Snip fan leaves + anything without sugar.
> If it's frosty, it stays.


Picky fucking cali customers that think they're all weed experts then say shit like, "Sativas don't get me high, I need an indica like purple haze."


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Karah (Jun 22, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Just arrived .....where you been @Karah ....think you can just sneak a like in and disappear......how ya doin chick?


I'm still waiting for nudes.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 22, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Picky fucking cali customers that think they're all weed experts then say shit like, "Sativas don't get me high, I need an indica like purple haze."


That's too funny dude. Right now, indicas are the "thing" lamfao, not really though 

Back to growing the purps i guess.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 22, 2017)

Fuck you stump #2, you're next. Got some shade on you finally. Fuck you kenny and fuck you stump! Fuck you

Gotta dig around it some more before i grind it tomorrow


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuck you stump #2, you're next. Got some shade on you finally. Fuck you kenny and fuck you stump! Fuck you
> 
> Gotta dig around it some more before i grind it tomorrowView attachment 3965471


Fuck the stump, grind kenny


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> The pink scribble you put on your friends face .....looks like a big breasted women with really nice hair.......and her hand on her hip
> View attachment 3965379


You gotta be a hoot with Rorschach


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2017)

Karah said:


> I'm still waiting for nudes.


So is @neosapien, that is not very nice of you! We depend upon his analysis, cmon I drove to Los Angeles today it's the least you can do for a sister.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 22, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Fuck the stump, grind kenny


Right when i thought i stopped dreaming of fucking kenny in the ass, i'm pretty sure i actually did have a dream, maybe last night, of shoving it right up his ass! No kidding.





I fuck kenny


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 22, 2017)

Karah said:


> I'm still waiting for nudes.



Umb,I must confess.....I'm pretty sure me and @Diabolical666 are in a serious relationship .....she sent an xoxo a while back .....pretty serious stuff .......like were almost married .......When I was a new member she gave me advice on some electric trimmers ........ya that's rite .......love at first post imvho.........



Pretty sure Mr.Sunshine threatened to kill me anyways ....not that I'm scared of him .....I just don't need to be running any more birds over with my car .......check my posts from this morning and that will make more sense.


Fuck you sunshine ....you can have all the other possible vaginas on Riu ....but Dia is my Riu crush girlfriend.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Umb,I must confess.....I'm pretty sure me and @Diabolical666 are in a serious relationship .....she sent an xoxo a while back .....pretty serious stuff .......like were almost married .......When I was a new member she gave me advice on some electric trimmers ........ya that's rite .......love at first post imvho.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sunshine is a pussycat, fear unclebuck. So what are you planning to do with your baby momma? If you need some recipes for long pig @Singlemalt has a few.

PS actually sunshine is a canary (death from above) yeah so I guess you're dead, can I have your tomatoes?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 22, 2017)

Dear Kenny:


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 22, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Sunshine is a pussycat, fear unclebuck. So what are you planning to do with your baby momma? If you need some recipes for long pig @Singlemalt has a few.
> 
> PS actually sunshine is a canary (death from above) yeah so I guess you're dead, can I have your tomatoes?


I think some of his tomatoes should be spread to the east coast..


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 22, 2017)

I don't think I'm gonna dig up around stump #2 tonight.


Butt fuck you Kenny and stump #2

My back is fucking shot


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 22, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I don't think I'm gonna dig up around stump #2 tonight.
> 
> 
> Butt fuck you Kenny and stump #2
> ...


beer/dab time.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 22, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> beer/dab time.


I'm on it bro. 
Pulling supercolds and took a dab right when you posted. Night night time for me lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 22, 2017)

Or, i might stay up a little longer and post about 20 songs in a row in the atomic thread again?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 22, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I'm on it bro.
> Pulling supercolds and took a dab right when you posted. Night night time for me lol


caught a couple 20 inch cutthroats today.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 22, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Umb,I must confess.....I'm pretty sure me and @Diabolical666 are in a serious relationship .....she sent an xoxo a while back .....pretty serious stuff .......like were almost married .......When I was a new member she gave me advice on some electric trimmers ........ya that's rite .......love at first post imvho.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope 3rd time is a charm...1st I was riu married to dyna ryda. He went out for rolling papers and never came back. Then Pinworm, but he cheated on me with @Blue Wizard . So I hope this one lasts baby!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 22, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> caught a couple 20 inch cutthroats today.


Fuck yeah dude!
I take it the river isn't blown out anymore?

Dude, the river by me has more fish than it's ever had in a long time, including shit loads of sturgeon. Stripers. Bigger than normal steelies. My dumb ass has no license(restricted, hard to explain fishing if pulled over lol). The river is on fucking fire bro.

Got some more really killer trophy rainbows at almanor when i went last time again. No big browns though. Threaded night crawler, 20' down going 1mph.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 22, 2017)

Diabolical666 said:


> I hope 3rd time is a charm...1st I was riu married to dyna ryda. He went out for rolling papers and never came back. Then Pinworm, but he cheated on me with @Blue Wizard . So I hope this one lasts baby!


I was with that one girl that posted her butthole on here but she disappeared. I think it's over.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 22, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuck yeah dude!
> I take it the river isn't blown out anymore?
> 
> Dude, the river by me has more fish than it's ever had in a long time, including shit loads of sturgeon. Stripers. Bigger than normal steelies. My dumb ass has no license(restricted, hard to explain fishing if pulled over lol). The river is on fucking fire bro.
> ...


This was on red lake up near caples. Walked the creek coming out of red lake and the pools were so titties. Beatiful drifts all day.

They spilled over the lake when it was over flowing and no one knows they're down there.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 22, 2017)

Karah said:


> I'm still waiting for nudes.


Stop being a whore, you know you belong to me, woman.


Indacouch said:


> Umb,I must confess.....I'm pretty sure me and @Diabolical666 are in a serious relationship .....she sent an xoxo a while back .....pretty serious stuff .......like were almost married .......When I was a new member she gave me advice on some electric trimmers ........ya that's rite .......love at first post imvho.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't want you to find out like this but, Dia and I did things, glorious things. We were drunk and slippery and I'm pretty sure I was unconscious. Bottom line, stay away from my property. You don't see me trying to fuck one of your vehicle's tail pipes. Respect my shit, bro.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 22, 2017)

Diabolical666 said:


> I hope 3rd time is a charm...1st I was riu married to dyna ryda. He went out for rolling papers and never came back. Then Pinworm, but he cheated on me with @Blue Wizard . So I hope this one lasts baby!


There you are, tell this fool about daddy.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 22, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> This was on red lake up near caples. Walked the creek coming out of red lake and the pools were so titties. Beatiful drifts all day.
> 
> They spilled over the lake when it was over flowing and no one knows they're down there.


So, that's supposedly what happened to all the kings in oroville, as rumor has it. It's supposed to be on fucking fire this time of year, and nobody is catching them. Word has it that most of the landlocked kings went down the emergency spillway during the fiasco. I just can't believe it, but what happened? Maybe?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 22, 2017)

*** Dia and Bob continue having secret sexxxy adventures but know one knows ***


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 22, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> *** Dia and Bob continue having secret sexxxy adventures but know one knows ***


Shit bro!

I tried hitting on Dia one time on TC and pinworm was being a cock block. Congratulations to you!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 22, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> So, that's supposedly what happened to all the kings in oroville, as rumor has it. It's supposed to be on fucking fire this time of year, and nobody is catching them. Word has it that most of the landlocked kings went down the emergency spillway during the fiasco. I just can't believe it, but what happened? Maybe?


HA! I wouldn't be surprised bro. It's happening on multiple lakes here. Think the fish were like "fuck it, let's go". lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 22, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Shit bro!
> 
> I tried hitting on Dia one time on TC and pinworm was being a cock block. Congratulations to you!


I only hit on her when he wasn't there.

Gotta be strategic.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 22, 2017)

Plus I sent her stuff in the mail.

(semen in bag dried and powdered, 1 pube, some toenails and a portrait of her I made using burlap and tiny seashells).

FUCK. Who am I talking to?!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 22, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> caught a couple 20 inch cutthroats today.


Oh yeah, so when i was there last Thursday, i was trolling through a good spot and shit loads of fucking huge rainbows and browns were practically boiling on the surface. If i only had some other polls ready to throw some shit at them bro. We got the biggest ones of the day trolling back and forth through that area within 15 min. Gonna have some other polls ready to throw some castmasters or something next time if that happens again. Or, when trolling, I'm markin big ol fuckin archs down low. Just know they are big ol' browns. Gotta have some poles ready to jig or something. All in all a great day. Learned a little more than the last time.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 22, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Shit bro!
> 
> I tried hitting on Dia one time on TC and pinworm was being a cock block. Congratulations to you!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 22, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3965524


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 22, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Stop being a whore, you know you belong to me, woman.
> 
> I didn't want you to find out like this but, Dia and I did things, glorious things. We were drunk and slippery and I'm pretty sure I was unconscious. Bottom line, stay away from my property. You don't see me trying to fuck one of your vehicle's tail pipes. Respect my shit, bro.


Oh yeah ......we PMd about electric trimmers ......and she touched my leg 

She didn't really touch my leg ....but all that other crazy stuff totally true


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 22, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Oh yeah ......we PMd about electric trimmers ......and she touched my leg
> 
> She didn't really touch my leg ....but all that other crazy stuff totally true


I see your not taking this to well, let me share a story with you. This one time dia and I were all fucked up and she thought she rolled a blunt, but she was just confused because we were all fucked up. The blunt she was looking for was the one we smoked the night before. So I tell her "that was a different dia"...and we laughed. Since then our soul's have been intertwined.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 22, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I see your not taking this to well, let me share a story with you. This one time dia and I were all fucked up and she thought she rolled a blunt, but she was just confused because we were all fucked up. The blunt she was looking for was the one we smoked the night before. So I tell her "that was a different dia"...and we laughed. Since then our soul's have been intertwined.


Jesus, that is beautiful.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 22, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Jesus, that is beautiful.


It should be a movie...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 22, 2017)

One time I was eating a burrito (California if you must know). 

I was driving back from lake havasu (lake titty flash) and was in board shorts. 

All of the sudden the peehole part of my penis was on fire. The fury of 2000 hornets stung my urethra and it felt like the pain was traveling up the tube. 

I looked down and a large cup of hot sauce had spilled into my crotchal region and soaked through the board shorts onto my docile phallus, which sucked up the Juices. 

I had to take out my penis and pour horchata on the tip. Picante!

Tl;dr don't pour hot sauce on your dick.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 22, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> One time I was eating a burrito (California if you must know).
> 
> I was driving back from lake havasu (lake titty flash) and was in board shorts.
> 
> ...


Ever use a turkey baster to squirt tabasco up your pee hole? 


Guess it's just me...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 22, 2017)

Horchata, medicine of the ancients


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 22, 2017)

Holy shit! I got a house full. Ribs turned out great, no time for pics with these vultures! Fucking assholes lol but we are having a good time.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 22, 2017)

Oh I did tell the brother in law that if he wants it, I'll beat his ass. So yea, that put a smile on my face when his punk ass bitched out lol pussy.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 22, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Oh I did tell the brother in law that if he wants it, I'll beat his ass. So yea, that put a smile on my face when his punk ass bitched out lol pussy.


thug life!

y que lechero?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 22, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Coonass well that explains a lot. At least you know how to season food.
> 
> 
> I tuna fish out of port fution ( ok I can't spell it but I can find it )


Yeah i put hotsauce on everything i eat lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 22, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah i put hotsauce on everything i eat lol


even dicks?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 22, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> even dicks?


Especially dicks!


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 22, 2017)

So today proof there are decent people in this world and God cares. Some random nice lady payed over $350 and got me a room at motel 6 for 1 week. So im out of that damn tent prays the Lord. I almost broke down crying when this lady got me the room. Im still speachless sitting here watching tv.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 22, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> So today proof there are decent people in this world and God cares. Some random nice lady payed over $350 and got me a room at motel 6 for 1 week. So im out of that damn tent prays the Lord. I almost broke down crying when this lady got me the room. Im still speachless sitting here watching tv.


You are going to wake up in the bathtub missing a kidney


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 22, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> You are going to wake up in the bathtub missing a kidney


Lol doubt it. She paid for the room and left. Im here alone.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 22, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> So today proof there are decent people in this world and God cares. Some random nice lady payed over $350 and got me a room at motel 6 for 1 week. So im out of that damn tent prays the Lord. I almost broke down crying when this lady got me the room. Im still speachless sitting here watching tv.


You get that job or what?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 22, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> You get that job or what?


I have to keep calling them every week till a day shift opens, so no. But they said theyed hire me as soon as a day shift position opens. Shouldn't take long they have a high turn over rate


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 22, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Lol doubt it. She paid for the room and left. Im here alone.


She'll be back.

With several large men. Who will first sodomize you, then orally sodomize you, THEN cut your kidney out.

Then sodomize you again.

Sleep tight.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 22, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> She'll be back.
> 
> With several large men. Who will first sodomize you, then orally sodomize you, THEN cut your kidney out.
> 
> ...


Thanks, i think...


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 22, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Sunshine is a pussycat, fear unclebuck. So what are you planning to do with your baby momma? If you need some recipes for long pig @Singlemalt has a few.
> 
> PS actually sunshine is a canary (death from above) yeah so I guess you're dead, can I have your tomatoes?


Funny part is Annie ...I actually feel a bit strange even teasing about my Dia crush...I've always been so happy with my wife and kids and family ....I couldn't imagine life without em ....even raising my older sis after our mom passed ....wouldn't have it any other way .......I guess it's a good thing I think about my wife,boys and family even when I'm just being a dork and playing around on here......I picked a good one IRL ....she's gorgeous and thankfully is better looking than me .....so my boys are handsome as well .....that's enough being a softy 


Pretty sure I called myself a dork ....which if I'm not mistaken ....is a whales penis


----------



## Los Reefersaurus (Jun 22, 2017)

sewed 400 custom sized grow bags and repotted 400 plants over the last 3 days.... soooooo done... smoke and bed


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 22, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I see your not taking this to well, let me share a story with you. This one time dia and I were all fucked up and she thought she rolled a blunt, but she was just confused because we were all fucked up. The blunt she was looking for was the one we smoked the night before. So I tell her "that was a different dia"...and we laughed. Since then our soul's have been intertwined.


Go to hell sunshine .....straight to hell .....she touched your leg ....I know she touched your leg


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 22, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


>


Lol

She touched my leg ....(((kill him)))

Favorite movie of all time dude ..lol








Long day at work and tending my tomatoes ....the heat just drains my energy .....off to bed to get up and repeat it all tomorrow ......good night guys and gals.



PENIS!!!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 22, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> So today proof there are decent people in this world and God cares. Some random nice lady payed over $350 and got me a room at motel 6 for 1 week. So im out of that damn tent prays the Lord. I almost broke down crying when this lady got me the room. Im still speachless sitting here watching tv.


I like you, dude. Your life makes me feel really, really good about my own. Thanks for that...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 23, 2017)

Had a friend I used to do stupid shit with. 

I grew up and he never changed. Went to college and graduated with me even. But kept up the same shit (shoplifting, graffiti, drugs etc)

I just found out he died in a low level offender jail the other day. 

Extremely talented artist. Sucks. 

But it made me happy with the life I chose. 

A lot of my old friends made fun of me when I was going to school and changing my dead end path. 

@Drowning-Man you need to get that chicken murdering job and not die in a low level jail. I'm rooting for you man.


----------



## ANC (Jun 23, 2017)

Million things i don't feel like doing, even more that needs doing, yet can't think of anything to do.
Fucking hate being cold.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 23, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Especially dicks!


Dumb den a hoe


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Bareback (Jun 23, 2017)

Busy morning , I just took a huge dump...... wait..... aww fuck this ain't fb..... I meant to say I harvested about a pound of some smelly shit .


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 23, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> So today proof there are decent people in this world and God cares. Some random nice lady payed over $350 and got me a room at motel 6 for 1 week. So im out of that damn tent prays the Lord. I almost broke down crying when this lady got me the room. Im still speachless sitting here watching tv.


I hope you paid her back.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 23, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I hope you paid her back.


Payback is a bitch.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 23, 2017)

I knocked my fan over last night and snapped one of my bigger plants main stem, which was supposed to go into flower this weekend, about 2 inches above the soil.... I lost almost 90% of it, a few smaller branches on the bottom survived, everything else was crispy this morning. I even tried splinting and wrapping the break in wet paper to try saving it. FML..easily lost a QP with that F UP...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 23, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> I have to keep calling them every week till a day shift opens, so no. But they said theyed hire me as soon as a day shift position opens. Shouldn't take long they have a high turn over rate


Keep looking! 
You may find something better.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 23, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I knocked my fan over last night and snapped one of my bigger plants main stem, which was supposed to go into flower this weekend, about 2 inches above the soil.... I lost almost 90% of it, a few smaller branches on the bottom survived, everything else was crispy this morning. I even tried splinting and wrapping the break in wet paper to try saving it. FML..easily lost a QP with that F UP...


Ouch


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 23, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Lol doubt it. She paid for the room and left. Im here alone.


Sugar momma will show up on Sunday to take you to church.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 23, 2017)

The homie slaying it yesterday. 

Dude is so fucking good at fly fishing it's crazy. 

His tomatos could use some help though. 

So our deal is that I'll teach him all I know about tomatos and he'll do the same with fly fishing.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Funny part is Annie ...I actually feel a bit strange even teasing about my Dia crush...I've always been so happy with my wife and kids and family ....I couldn't imagine life without em ....even raising my older sis after our mom passed ....wouldn't have it any other way .......I guess it's a good thing I think about my wife,boys and family even when I'm just being a dork and playing around on here......I picked a good one IRL ....she's gorgeous and thankfully is better looking than me .....so my boys are handsome as well .....that's enough being a softy
> 
> 
> Pretty sure I called myself a dork ....which if I'm not mistaken ....is a whales penis


Damn here I was getting all up for a BBQ!! LOL I'll just have to go over @Gary Goodson 's and see if I can referee the bil beat down 


Indacouch said:


> Go to hell sunshine .....straight to hell .....she touched your leg ....I know she touched your leg


If the stories are true, that is what it feels like.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 23, 2017)

Bet the guy who loved uncle bucks avatar is enjoying all the uncle bucks running around on here lately.

Lol.....and people who hate buck are probably double taking like a mother fucker..........had like 7 uncle buck avi's in my alerts.........funny shit 


Had something go through my lines and completely clog a good portion....so I've been training tomatoes thinking there all getting watered .......but no ....and I usually walk the rows and make sure all is working .....today I did not .....so now I get to spend more time with the heat rising waiting for water .....the one time I don't check the flow .......oh well .....I like tomatoes


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 23, 2017)

Got back home and beat my meat........oops, I mean beat the heat .....but I did stop and tend to my one and only pot plant .....Baby Gary ....In the recycled soil that GG helped me mix up ......
Not bad for my first attempt/experiment at recycling soil .....she's looking healthy ....which is good since baby G is my only plant of course.........I laugh every time i Tend to this plant .......I always think about the advice Gary gave me when I gave him the list of amendments I was using a few months back .....I was trying to be all precise and calculated....pretty much stressing over it.......Gary says ......Ahhh bro,you can go heavy on that shit ...lol.......I guess it was funny because I was expecting him to say X amount of this X amount of that .....but nope ....just go heavy on it......so I did .....and so far Baby G likes that ((HEAVY SHIT)) which is what I named the mix ....((That Heavy Shit))......if baby G had sisters ....They'd all be doing super awesome as well ........il keep you all updated on my single plant grow operation.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 23, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol. Was you able to get up and drive off?


Yes. With my tail tucked between my legs.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 23, 2017)

Everytime I go jogging my nipples get crusty. Should I start taping them?


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 23, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Everytime I go jogging my nipples get crusty. Should I start taping them?


Be proactive and increase your daily nipple play, really toughen those nips up.. I know your struggle you and my gf have the same nipples after all


----------



## 420God (Jun 23, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Everytime I go jogging my nipples get crusty. Should I start taping them?


 

Or you could use duct tape.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 23, 2017)

here's what Cat got accomplished yesterday...




 


it was too big for the cooler or a 5 gallon bucket so he had to throw it in the tub


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 23, 2017)

roseypeach said:


> here's what Cat got accomplished yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice cat, awesome shirt!!


----------



## Bareback (Jun 23, 2017)

roseypeach said:


> here's what Cat got accomplished yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We ( me and my brothers ) used to do that ( put catfish in the tub ) mom would get so pissed off. But supper was fresh lol.


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 23, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Nice cat, awesome shirt!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3965761


I'll tell him you said so! 



Bareback said:


> We ( me and my brothers ) used to do that ( put catfish in the tub ) mom would get so pissed off. But supper was fresh lol.


LOL

right?? I ain't complainin' not one bit!


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 23, 2017)

roseypeach said:


> I'll tell him you said so!
> 
> 
> LOL
> ...


Definitely pass on the Colts love..lol


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 23, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Definitely pass on the Colts love..lol


hahahaa 

the horseshoe definitely fits though, I swear to god I ain't never known anybody have the luck he does, he hasn't been fishing in over two years. That fucker is just over 2 and a half feet long


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 23, 2017)

Alright, who's the fucking asshole that said it would only take me 2 hrs to grind down 2 stumps?

Oh thats right, it was me 

2hrs per stump. About 1 hr clean up per stump too. What a fucking mess!! Free cedar and pine chips for the yard though 

I fucking love the smell of cedar

Got 12 contractor bags full of just the cedar chips. It was one big ass stump lemme tell you.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 23, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3965662 View attachment 3965663 View attachment 3965664
> The homie slaying it yesterday.
> 
> Dude is so fucking good at fly fishing it's crazy.
> ...


Dude that is one fat trout. Badass!

I wonder if fly fishing would do anything on almanor with all the mayfly right now.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 23, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Nice cat, awesome shirt!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3965761


Pffffffff y'all know what's on my keychain.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 23, 2017)

Fuck football. And fuck baseball right now too!

Why can't the Bay Area teams all kickass the same year? Why?


----------



## Bareback (Jun 23, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Pffffffff y'all know what's on my keychain.
> View attachment 3965888


A bottle opener


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 23, 2017)

Diabolical666 said:


> Then Pinworm, but he cheated on me with @Blue Wizard . So I hope this one lasts baby!


Cheated?

I thought we were all sister/brother wives. He RIU married like 8 or 9 people one here.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 23, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Had a friend I used to do stupid shit with.
> 
> I grew up and he never changed. Went to college and graduated with me even. But kept up the same shit (shoplifting, graffiti, drugs etc)
> 
> ...


Update: He was jumped and thrown down a flight of stairs.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 23, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Dude that is one fat trout. Badass!
> 
> I wonder if fly fishing would do anything on almanor with all the mayfly right now.


So you know I had to go back this morning. LOL

Got a 20 inch kokanee salmon lol! Still have no idea why he was in there. Nowhere NEAR where he should be. Still scratching my head.

I beached that fucker and was struggling to get my phone outta the fish bag. He flopped back into a few inches of water. I grabbed his tail and he freaked the fuck out and shook loose. No pic. 

I also fell fully into the creek today and went head under. snow melt fed. Fuck me.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 23, 2017)

I accomplished forgetting to empty the reservoir on my portable A/C and in turn flooding out the op. It's cool, neo told himself. It's only water, His lamented cries drowned out by the loud whirl of the shop vac motor.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 23, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> Cheated?
> 
> I thought we were all sister/brother wives. He RIU married like 8 or 9 people one here.


P.S. He said i was his favorite though.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 23, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Pffffffff y'all know what's on my keychain.
> View attachment 3965888


I can't wait man, I'm watching everything that's got to do with football..lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 23, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> So I had to go back this morning. LOL
> 
> Got a 20 inch kokanee salmon lol! Still have no idea why he was in there. Nowhere NEAR where he should be. Still scratching my head.
> 
> ...


About to go fuck shit up at whiskeytown monday for them kokes 
They're the best eating dude.

Monday is doable. Been waiting for a window out there.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 23, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Update: He was jumped and thrown down a flight of stairs.


Damn bro that's shitty.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 23, 2017)

Taking down a bunch of this crap tomorrow


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 23, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Taking down a bunch of this crap tomorrow
> View attachment 3965914


Crap? Lol


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 23, 2017)

lol I quoted you and something different came up


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 23, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> lol I quoted you and something different came up


I fucking hate that song so much, sorry I slipped it in there. but everytime I'm dealing with cherry pie strain, the fucking song starts playing in my mind. It's brutal.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 23, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I fucking hate that song so much, but everytime I'm dealing with cherry pie strain, the fucking song starts playing in my mind. It's brutal.


lol that's how I was with cherry bomb.




Btw I hate both of those songs


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 23, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> lol that's how I was with cherry bomb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao! Yeah, that would drive me nuts too bro!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 23, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Lmao! Yeah, that would drive me nuts too bro!


I even had a homie that would sing it every time he grabbed some from me.

"Oh you got dat ch ch ch ch CHERRY BOMB?!"


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 23, 2017)

@Aeroknow I'm dying laughing because my homeboy phil is here and he just said

"You should've called it GARY BOMB!"

Lmao why didn't I think of that


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 23, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> @Aeroknow I'm dying laughing because my homeboy phil is here and he just said
> 
> "You should've called it GARY BOMB!"
> 
> Lmao why didn't I think of that


Oh snap, thats good.

Made me think. If i cross Larry og with cherry pie, I'd call it Larry Pie.

She;s my Larry Pie. Omg where's a gun


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 23, 2017)

He's my Gary Pie, sweet little women such a nice surprise. Or however that lame song goes. 

Sweet Gary Pie, oh yeah!!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Update: He was jumped and thrown down a flight of stairs.


Damn, I'm sorry Bob.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 23, 2017)

Gotta take down a bunch of this fuckin crap tomorrow too. Well, I don't,, my buddy is gonna be kickin it in my airconditioned house plucking fan leaves while i sweat my ass off again outside

Pre98^^^


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 23, 2017)

Gotta take down some of this crap tomorrow too 

A white fire pheno. Not my best one either. But it's pretty good shit, i mean crap


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 23, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> lol that's how I was with cherry bomb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It could get way worse bro. What if you were growing a killer strain called hey ya.





If i was growing a starin called hey ya, i would have shot myself in the fucking head already. This fucking song almost made me go insane when they were playing it all the time. And, Now I'm fucked! Why did i even think of the fucked up song?jesus christ. I'll probably not even be able to sleep tonight now


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2017)

roseypeach said:


> here's what Cat got accomplished yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that should definitely free up some of your food stamp and welfare budget which whites like you are totally not allowed to get anymore.



roseypeach said:


> these programs they have now are catering to minorities so if you're single, white and male with no dependents, you can forget the system looking out for you. Those are the guys footing the bill these days.
> 
> They can't afford to carry the minorities anymore and are finding themselves a minority with no voice.





roseypeach said:


> I am on Medicare for a disability





cat of curiosity said:


> i can't pay for insurance, and don't have a job to provide it... what should i do? the people at the social security office said i should apply for disability


you two look pretty white to me, and you guys are sucking up a ton of food stamps, welfare checks, and free health care.

what's up with that rosey?


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 23, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> It could get way worse bro. What if you were growing a killer strain called hey ya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shake it like a Polaroid picture..lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 23, 2017)

Bob, I am really sorry to hear about your artist friend that died in jail. I am making some tear drops in his honor right now. Life is so weird isn't it? I'm so grateful you are so happy and successful today.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 23, 2017)

Just set a new record for biting holes in my driver seat with my butt hole ......was delivering some fresh veggies to a friend and she loves veggies ....so I always take her a nice basket full since she lives a bit far and is not well enough to drive ......anyways, I'm literally on my phone and speeding when I look in my rear view and 

Not one ...but two ((blue dragons)) rite on my ass .....so I quickly dropped the phone and a piece of sleep aid down the AC vent .....put my hands at 10 and 2 and gently lifted my foot off the gas .....meanwhile the basket of fruit is large and on my passenger seat .....

So I make an un scheduled turn .....so do they .....then my phone begins ringing over and over and over ....my wife was wondering why I hung up on her ....so she's calling .....make another turn at the next main road ..........and so did they .........this is when my asshole bit the hole in my seat and I started rehearsing .....at this point I'm just waiting for the blues and 2's ......amazingly, I went the exact direction to a Mexican resteraunt them and several others were meeting for dinner ......lol .....holy shit balls.

The relief was instant and messy ...I knew if I had to roll down the window ....I was fucked ....it's weird how you feel like your driving technique sucks when your in situations like that.

I was of course only scared because my window tint is dark and if I had to stop in this heat and roll down the window .....the veggies would have been ruined......I was never more happy to deliver fresh vegetables in my whole life ......




Oh, and when I finally answered the phone for my wife and talk to her ......she says ...oh good thing you didn't have to stop ....I took out the proof of registration and insurance card yesterday ....I needed a number to call the insurance company ......we need to put those back ......


I'm not talking on the phone and speeding for at least a day or two now .....I learned my lesson


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 23, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Just set a new record for biting holes in my driver seat with my butt hole ......was delivering some fresh veggies to a friend and she loves veggies ....so I always take her a nice basket full since she lives a bit far and is not well enough to drive ......anyways, I'm literally on my phone and speeding when I look in my rear view and
> 
> Not one ...but two ((blue dragons)) rite on my ass .....so I quickly dropped the phone and a piece of sleep aid down the AC vent .....put my hands at 10 and 2 and gently lifted my foot off the gas .....meanwhile the basket of fruit is large and on my passenger seat .....
> 
> ...


You should've pulled them over, Citizen's arrest, bro. Fuck it, Next time.


----------



## ANC (Jun 23, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3965662 View attachment 3965663 View attachment 3965664
> The homie slaying it yesterday.
> 
> Dude is so fucking good at fly fishing it's crazy.
> ...


Just use earthworms, trout smell them from far, Your friend will put away his flies.


----------



## ANC (Jun 23, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Be proactive and increase your daily nipple play, really toughen those nips up.. I know your struggle you and my gf have the same nipples after all


Because they are the same person?

They recently taught a computer to make up guinea pig names. One it came up with was AfterPie. I think it is an awesome name for a strain.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 23, 2017)

ANC said:


> Just use earthworms, trout smell them from far, Your friend will put away his flies.


Lol. 

No thanks. Been there, done that. 

Boooooooooooring.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 23, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Everytime I go jogging my nipples get crusty. Should I start taping them?


Sounds like a great reason to quit jogging...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 23, 2017)

You three guys are fucking with me with the avatar.

Who you trying to piss off. I look and think its buck but its sunshine or aeroknow.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 23, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> You three guys are fucking with me with the avatar.
> 
> Who you trying to piss off. I look and think its buck but its sunshine or aeroknow.


I'm next with the Bucky avatar... so watch out yo


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 24, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'm next with the Bucky avatar... so watch out yo



Oh, fuck. The Buck Program is out of control once again. Time to consult with the Oracle...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 24, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Lol.
> 
> No thanks. Been there, done that.
> 
> Boooooooooooring.




I told you about the biggest brown i caught before right?
We were camping/fishing caribou and decided to go try for some real fish all the way over on the truckee. C&R. After, on the way back to our car, was bullshitting with a a fly-fisherman on his way out too. He informed us that you can't use crawlers/live bait there. Woops 
No harm no foul. Wasn't so easy to look up regs way back then.


----------



## ANC (Jun 24, 2017)

I used to do a lot of competition fishing with my dad, he was fishing crazy.
We don't generally eat freshwater fish. But, I will eat trout. When I fish to eat, I want to catch fish.

People would laugh at me and my dad when we pitched up at the sea with our bass tackle, except the two of us were the only ones catching bags full of fish.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## Johnei (Jun 24, 2017)

HAHAHA


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi guys! Not really an accomplishment but still worth mentioning...

I got a new pigster!! 

Hope you are all keeping well. Still settling into the new house and need to get wifi next!


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 24, 2017)

Testing out the new big boi cab. I'm still kinda half arsing things. But this time they've got more arse. a few clones. An M1. Two chives. A tomato? Another random bean. And a pyrethrum?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 24, 2017)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hi guys! Not really an accomplishment but still worth mentioning...
> 
> I got a new pigster!!
> 
> ...


Looks like you've started cloning dogs now! Good to see you hun.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 24, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Testing out the new big boi cab. I'm still kinda half arsing things. But this time they've got more arse.View attachment 3966225 View attachment 3966222a few clones. An M1. Two chives. A tomato? Another random bean. And a pyrethrum? View attachment 3966223


Oh dear that's painful to even look at


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 24, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Oh dear that's painful to even look at


What's wrong with that?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 24, 2017)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hi guys! Not really an accomplishment but still worth mentioning...
> 
> I got a new pigster!!
> 
> ...


Awwwww he could be twins with my pig! Adorable! Total accomplishment.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 24, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Oh dear that's painful to even look at


I hate seeing living things suffering.


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 24, 2017)

Half of that came from outside. It's been like 6°c here at nights. Even a few below zeros. Can't a guy try to save some shit?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 24, 2017)

Johnei said:


> HAHAHA


Can you help me find this dudes dick? Im sure he's hiding it somewhere.

It's probably in the other dudes ass. I haven't checked there yet.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 24, 2017)

OK,what the hell is going on with the avatars??? 
Visual associations in my brain are short circuiting...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 24, 2017)

I miss '_fuck em right in the pussy_' guy...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 24, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> OK,what the hell is going on with the avatars???
> Visual associations in my brain are short circuiting...


The asshole I just quoted got all pissy and homophobic about bucks avatar. So now we are wearing it just so he has to look at it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 24, 2017)

Ack! The Seattle area is getting hotter for a couple of days. 87 today & 90 tomorrow! 
I need to water the lawn... 

Back to 74 on Monday, just in time for golf.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 24, 2017)

Eat dix .....we couldn't lose this avi


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 24, 2017)

I woke up to an over the pants handjob from a random chick this morning after the wedding on a couch... "You where hard I just wanted to feel it"

What the fuck is happening to the world it's fucking nuts

And no I didn't

Goodinda


----------



## ANC (Jun 24, 2017)

Another children's party, on a game reserve. At least I saw some eland. Think of a goat the size of a very big cow..


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 24, 2017)

ANC said:


> Another children's party, on a game reserve. At least I saw some eland. Think of a goat the size of a very big cow..


I know what your talking about .....but when I thought like you said to above ...I pictured a giant dairy cow with a little goat head ...lol


----------



## ANC (Jun 24, 2017)

They taste delicious as biltong.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 24, 2017)

Up around 5 with a hangover..,I gotta remember to alternate beer and water when I'm doing yard work. Maybe lay of the schnapps when it's almost 100F, but that Dr.mcgillicuddy's root beer is just way too delicious. 

Went out and watered the veggies, weeded a little. Back in to water the girls, did some training. Made breakfast: fried eggs, bacon, thick cut cinnamon French toast, oj, coffee and some pineapple.. Washed dishes, 2 loads of laundry then played with the cats for awhile. I was going to go mulch the veggies but it's been raining for an hour now, figures since I watered earlier... Still to do: harvest a plant, clean the tent and get the next round in, jar up hanging flowers, and then at some point I need to go look at a friends car that's been overheating.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 24, 2017)

Well


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 24, 2017)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hi guys! Not really an accomplishment but still worth mentioning...
> 
> I got a new pigster!!
> 
> ...


How's it going? Long time no see.


Gary Goodson said:


> The asshole I just quoted got all pissy and homophobic about bucks avatar. So now we are wearing it just so he has to look at it.


Makes sense.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 24, 2017)

That was a test post ....I was getting a weird message saying I didn't have permission to post here.....better ditch this GG avatar ....lol


----------



## ANC (Jun 24, 2017)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hi guys! Not really an accomplishment but still worth mentioning...
> 
> I got a new pigster!!
> 
> ...


We have a cat like that, she is 18 years old. she was nearly white when she was born.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 24, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> I woke up to an over the pants handjob from a random chick this morning after the wedding on a couch... "You where hard I just wanted to feel it"
> 
> What the fuck is happening to the world it's fucking nuts
> 
> ...


Sounds like something a fat girl would do.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 24, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Sounds like something a fat girl would do.


LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 24, 2017)

ANC said:


> They taste delicious as biltong.


mmmm, jerky


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Taking down a bunch of this crap tomorrow
> View attachment 3965914


I gotta say ... if you had spent just a few minutes pruning those a month or so ago ... you would not have all this work now


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 24, 2017)

sparky hooked up my swamp cooler today. now i'm just waiting for a heat wave.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 25, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> sparky hooked up my swamp cooler today. now i'm just waiting for a heat wave.


Is sparky your electrician? Not sure I'd trust an electrician named sparky...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 25, 2017)

Sushi and a lady outside the grocery store playing with her cock.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 25, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3966809 View attachment 3966810 View attachment 3966811
> Sushi and a lady outside the grocery store playing with her cock.


She seems nice...

You going for a bike ride Bob.....I see the bike in the back...I know your headed to the skate park to flip whip that bitch off a box jump ....show off


----------



## D528 (Jun 25, 2017)

LIFE ...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 25, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> She seems nice...
> 
> You going for a bike ride Bob.....I see the bike in the back...I know your headed to the skate park to flip whip that bitch off a box jump ....show off


lol that's a truck behind me. 

No bike. 

But my wife did say I could buy @Blue Wizard banjo. 

@curious2garden will be so happy.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 25, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3966809 View attachment 3966810 View attachment 3966811
> Sushi and a lady outside the grocery store playing with her cock.


As usual the best looking sushi pics around and that lady does have a nice looking cock.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 25, 2017)

Bareback said:


> As usual the best looking sushi pics around and that lady does have a nice looking cock.


Where were you last night? Thought you'd be on TC


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 25, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> lol that's a truck behind me.
> 
> No bike.
> 
> ...


LOL paddle faster


----------



## Bareback (Jun 25, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Where were you last night? Thought you'd be on TC


Sorry Bob I had company and I tried to get on as soon as I could but my phone won't let me hear anything and my iPad was dead , I felt so inadequate that I just gave up . I will do better next time please forgive me .


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 25, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL paddle faster


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2017)

This is a pre-accomplishment post

Two days ago, my shop vac died after 20 years of (during the noble and holy task of sucking up black widows in the garage) hard service. I must now order a new one. Mumble grumble that i have to. Yay for the combo of Mastercard and Amazon.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 25, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> This is a pre-accomplishment post
> 
> Two days ago, my shop vac died after 20 years of (during the noble and holy task of sucking up black widows in the garage) hard service. I must now order a new one. Mumble grumble that i have to. Yay for the combo of Mastercard and Amazon.


Your shop vac broke damn that sucks or it used to.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 25, 2017)

Accomplishing..


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 25, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3966809 View attachment 3966810 View attachment 3966811
> Sushi and a lady outside the grocery store playing with her cock.


Delicious looking sushi.
The cock looks a little suspect
Oh and you're wife has nice jugs


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 25, 2017)

Finally got a (somewhat) dry weekend. We finished work on a retaining wall. Sold a 2 axle trailer (to fund my new mini split) and now we're getting ready to bar-b-q as well. Rib eyes and a massive pot of steamers. 
In the distance, I can faintly hear all the bikes roaring down the highway, headed home after Laconia.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Your shop vac broke damn that sucks or it used to.


Exactly! (angry) ~not. sucking.~


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Accomplishing..
> 
> 
> View attachment 3966941


Steaks are too high (giggling, ducking)


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 25, 2017)

Fuck man! I put a new prop on the boat, smaller pitch for the higher elevation lakes, and did a test drive at my local lake. The prop is gonna work great for them higher lakes, but my fucking stereo deck ain't working now. Fuck. Gonna be so hard to diagnose the problem inside the helm. Fuck me! Might just have to bring my speaker for the iPhone tomorrow and say fuck it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 25, 2017)

Fuck it i'm going in wish me luck. If you don't hear from me soon please call someone thanks


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 25, 2017)

Fixed it! Easy peasy! 
Back on track to go slay the kokes at whiskeytown tomorrow with tunes.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 25, 2017)

Thats whats up @Aeroknow! Sometimes you just gotta roll your sleeves up and get at it. The ac condenser fan went out on my truck again. I thought I fixed it by cleaning the connection about 2 weeks ago. But it started getting hot at stop lights and shit. So I knew what the problem was. Went to the auto parts store and bought the fan motor(Only $28 ) then spent about an hour or 2 pulling the old one off and slapping the new one on. Now Im back to air that is so cold it keeps them nips hard!

Stay frosty my friends


----------



## budman111 (Jun 25, 2017)

SnakierGrizzly said:


> View attachment 3962718


What a dick.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 25, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuck man! I put a new prop on the boat, smaller pitch for the higher elevation lakes, and did a test drive at my local lake. The prop is gonna work great for them higher lakes, but my fucking stereo deck ain't working now. Fuck. Gonna be so hard to diagnose the problem inside the helm. Fuck me! Might just have to bring my speaker for the iPhone tomorrow and say fuck it.


Take it to Kenny.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 25, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Sometimes you just gotta roll your sleeves up and get at i


For sure, for sure bro!

But i had just gotten home from drinking an 18pk of supercolds out on the lake, higher than shit too. Thinking about having to contort inside that helm that I wired everything in the first place. I was panicking. Thank god it was an easy fix.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 25, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> For sure, for sure bro!
> 
> But i had just gotten home from drinking an 18pk of supercolds out on the lake, higher than shit too. Thinking about having to contort inside that helm that I wired everything in the first place. I was panicking. Thank god it was an easy fix.


Did you change the prop back . 

Those are the kind of problems that I have. Totally unrelated like change one thing and something completely different fucks up.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 25, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Did you change the prop back .
> 
> Those are the kind of problems that I have. Totally unrelated like change one thing and something completely different fucks up.


Yup. Just did that lol.
The old prop was 15 pitch, the new one i bought is 13. The 13 will work on the lower lake I'm fishing tomorrow, as it did today, but does spin a little too high of rpm's though.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 25, 2017)

Ok, back to fuckin work!



(Not me lol)


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## curious2garden (Jun 25, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Accomplishing..
> 
> 
> View attachment 3966941


Mmmm I'd like to accomplish those.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 25, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuck man! I put a new prop on the boat, smaller pitch for the higher elevation lakes, and did a test drive at my local lake. The prop is gonna work great for them higher lakes, but my fucking stereo deck ain't working now. Fuck. Gonna be so hard to diagnose the problem inside the helm. Fuck me! Might just have to bring my speaker for the iPhone tomorrow and say fuck it.


Don't bitch, I'm helping my son move. I'd kill to be on the lake, with beer, even sans music


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 25, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Thats whats up @Aeroknow! Sometimes you just gotta roll your sleeves up and get at it. The ac condenser fan went out on my truck again. I thought I fixed it by cleaning the connection about 2 weeks ago. But it started getting hot at stop lights and shit. So I knew what the problem was. Went to the auto parts store and bought the fan motor(Only $28 ) then spent about an hour or 2 pulling the old one off and slapping the new one on. Now Im back to air that is so cold it keeps them nips hard!
> 
> Stay frosty my friends


My Civic does that ...just started getting hot at red lights. So it's the condenser fan you say? I gotta get it fixed asap. It's over 110 here.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 25, 2017)

It was Rex's turn to go out on the boat today with us. Wish i could bring all three 

He had a very busy day


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 25, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> My Civic does that ...just started getting hot at red lights. So it's the condenser fan you say? I gotta get it fixed asap. It's over 110 here.


Yup they said 9 out of 10 times if that's what you're experiencing then it's the condenser fan motor. You can watch a couple of YouTube videos and diy that bitch. It wasn't difficult at all.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 25, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yup they said 9 out of 10 times if that's what you're experiencing then it's the condenser fan motor. You can watch a couple of YouTube videos and diy that bitch. It wasn't difficult at all.


Sometimes you are just low on refrigerant, check those pressures first. I just had to top my Civic's off.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 25, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yup they said 9 out of 10 times if that's what you're experiencing then it's the condenser fan motor. You can watch a couple of YouTube videos and diy that bitch. It wasn't difficult at all.


Good idea...I'm a total student of youtube, thx Gary


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 25, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Sometimes you are just low on refrigerant, check those pressures first. I just had to top my Civic's off.


You guys have got some good luck, even with hondas. I've owned plenty of hondas and Acuras. When the AC goes out, it's out. 1200 dollars 

It's usually been from the compressor blowing up


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 25, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> You guys have got some good luck, even with hondas. I've owned plenty of hondas and Acuras. When the AC goes out, it's out. 1200 dollars


Yeah that was the limit of my diagnostic ability, anything more than that and I get out the pitchfork and roust the hub.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 25, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Sometimes you are just low on refrigerant, check those pressures first. I just had to top my Civic's off.


Oh I know for a fact it wasn't that. I had it checked. If the fan isn't working, it cant pull fresh air through the coil. That's why it cools while you're driving but gets hot when you're idled.


dannyboy602 said:


> Good idea...I'm a total student of youtube, thx Gary


no problem at all


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 25, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Oh I know for a fact it wasn't that. I had it checked. If the fan isn't working, it cant pull fresh air through the coil. That's why it cools while you're driving but gets hot when you're idled.
> 
> no problem at all


I missed that gar, thanks! You BBQing today? Did you steal your kids ride and cruise to the store for beer yet (this I want to see)? I can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 25, 2017)

If it only runs hot when stopped but cools off when moving it could also be something with the radiator up front only cooling when there is air is rushin through meaning maybe fan up front is dead or sensor to control it is dead or flow is not happening inside and through the motor of the coolant due to some faulty sensor switch or thermostat. just an idea for you in case it's not what you said. I work on cars quite a bit. Drive a classic that 's alway havin wierd issues. Last one was, the water temp switch at the bottom of the rad went faulty, and the rad cooling fan would run non stop all the time while key is in the ignition, not going on and off as it should, sure it's ok for super hot running days having cooling fan non stop, but coolant runs at certain temp, and fan running non stop can actually cool it too much and your whole motor runs cool like you just started it on a cold day idle up.. anyway, switch from dealer, 220$ FUCK THAT found it for 35$ from small car shop..lol.. fixed.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 25, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I missed that gar, thanks! You BBQing today? Did you steal your kids ride and cruise to the store for beer yet (this I want to see)? I can't wait to see pics.


Not bbqing today. And I will get you pics asap. I've been outside mowing and weeding the lawn.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 25, 2017)

Bbqing today.

Not giving a fuck about the weeds or the grass.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 25, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Bbqing today.
> 
> Not giving a fuck about the weeds or the grass.


The grass? I was talking about mowing and weeding my assholes lawn!

Aka my assfro


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 25, 2017)

Just a PS to that last comment. I've tried to give a fuck about the grass. It's impossible here. The pine trees drop so many needles it has turned the soil super acidic. Nothing wants to grow in the native soil. I've even amended it to no avail.

THEN when your grass starts coming in nicely, it snows.

Fuck it.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 25, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> The grass? I was talking about mowing and weeding my assholes lawn!
> 
> Aka my assfro


 
Hope you got a big mower homie!

It's a jungle in there!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 25, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3967067
> Hope you got a big mower homie!
> 
> It's a jungle in there!


Ahhhh it had babies, how cute


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 25, 2017)

i mowed the lawn. tilled the last big field and planted watermelons. tilled the rest of the small fields, weeded the raised beds. ready to plant the artichokes and tomatoes now.

also, still waiting for a heat wave. it's open windows weather here and i want it to be swamp cooler weather.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 25, 2017)

assfro a la naturalle


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 25, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i mowed the lawn. tilled the last big field and planted watermelons. tilled the rest of the small fields, weeded the raised beds. ready to plant the artichokes and tomatoes now.
> 
> also, still waiting for a heat wave. it's open windows weather here and i want it to be swamp cooler weather.


@TheTrippyHippie, see? It can be done


----------



## Bareback (Jun 25, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> @TheTrippyHippie, see? It can be done


Hahaha .

I find the work ethic of the trippy lazy hippie laughable .


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 25, 2017)

The last time I saw my work ethic, it was sitting next to my moral compass.

Been a while...


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 25, 2017)

I tried to mow the lawns. The mower had a different idea...It crapped out half way. Don't know what the fuck is wrong with it though.

And yes. I know the lawn is long. That's what happens when no one brings back the mower for two months.

Looks like the new line trimmer might have to finish the job.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 26, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I tried to mow the lawns. The mower had a different idea...View attachment 3967245It crapped out half way. Don't know what the fuck is wrong with it though.
> 
> And yes. I know the lawn is long. That's what happens when no one brings back the mower for two months.
> 
> Looks like the new line trimmer might have to finish the job.


That's an extremely feminine mailbox.


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 26, 2017)

Meh. Only holds paper and other small shite we get sent.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 26, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> That's an extremely feminine mailbox.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I tried to mow the lawns. The mower had a different idea...View attachment 3967245It crapped out half way. Don't know what the fuck is wrong with it though.
> 
> And yes. I know the lawn is long. That's what happens when no one brings back the mower for two months.
> 
> Looks like the new line trimmer might have to finish the job.


If you're to lazy to mow your lawn regularly you have to raise the mower deck for the first pass. If you're to lazy to raise your deck welcome to the inevitable.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 26, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> If you're to lazy to mow your lawn regularly you have to raise the mower deck for the first pass. If you're to lazy to raise your deck welcome to the inevitable.


Hit it with the weed eater, rake, then mow. 
EZ-PZ


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 26, 2017)

Thing is. I did raise it. Did the entire edge with it. And a side section. It's when I went to go back to that large section in the pic that it shat itself. Most of that was done with my weedwhacker.

I even gave it a rest and a cleanout. And checked the sparkplug, etc... It seems to want to start. Then dies after getting some speed up. That's without even being on the grass.


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 26, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> If you're to lazy to mow your lawn regularly you have to raise the mower deck for the first pass. If you're to lazy to raise your deck welcome to the inevitable.


Its not a case of being too lazy. It's a case of I didn't have a mower to cut them. I keep asking for the thing back. And I keep getting "I'll do it another day".


----------



## Bareback (Jun 26, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Thing is. I did raise it. Did the entire edge with it. And a side section. It's when I went to go back to that large section in the pic that it shat itself. Most of that was done with my weedwhacker.
> 
> I even gave it a rest and a cleanout. And checked the sparkplug, etc... It seems to want to start. Then dies after getting some speed up. That's without even being on the grass.



Carl Chillders wants to know if you checked the gas.


----------



## 420God (Jun 26, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Thing is. I did raise it. Did the entire edge with it. And a side section. It's when I went to go back to that large section in the pic that it shat itself. Most of that was done with my weedwhacker.
> 
> I even gave it a rest and a cleanout. And checked the sparkplug, etc... It seems to want to start. Then dies after getting some speed up. That's without even being on the grass.


Clean the carb.


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 26, 2017)

Plenty of gas. And haven't a clue what a carb looks like on a mower. A bong is a different story...

Actually. When it comes to any motor. I'm not sure what I'm looking for.


----------



## 420God (Jun 26, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Plenty of gas. And haven't a clue what a carb looks like on a mower. A bong is a different story...
> 
> Actually. When it comes to any motor. I'm not sure what I'm looking for.


YouTube has vids for every thing.


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 26, 2017)

It sure does. However, I'll leave this one up to the owners to sort out. I'm not fuxxing with shit that isn't mine.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 26, 2017)

Out and about


----------



## dux (Jun 26, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3967369
> Out and about



Damn.
Looks peaceful !!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hit it with the weed eater, rake, then mow.
> EZ-PZ


Easier to walk behind a self-propelled mower than weed eat at least for me, female, less upper body strength, short so less leverage, the physics is against weed eating and votes for mowing and yea there are times I have to bend over and move the mower deck up for a pass, lower mower deck and it's still easier!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 26, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Easier to walk behind a self-propelled mower than weed eat at least for me, female, less upper body strength, short so less leverage, the physics is against weed eating and votes for mowing and yea there are times I have to bend over and move the mower deck up for a pass, lower mower deck and it's still easier!


I like weed eating, it's like being in your own gladiator movie. Smells like victory


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 26, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Easier to walk behind a self-propelled mower than weed eat at least for me, female, less upper body strength, short so less leverage, the physics is against weed eating and votes for mowing and yea there are times I have to bend over and move the mower deck up for a pass, lower mower deck and it's still easier!


Side note: does your push mower have 4 wheel drive? I went from front only to 4 wheel drive a couple of years ago and it makes a big difference.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I like weed eating, it's like being in your own gladiator movie. Smells like victory


You're much larger than I am. Based on body type I'd do poorly in the circus.



Chunky Stool said:


> Side note: does your push mower have 4 wheel drive? I went from front only to 4 wheel drive a couple of years ago and it makes a big difference.


I think it's front wheel only. But it's adequate, best of all it supports itself


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 26, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3967369
> Out and about


You should become a postcard photographer with all the cool spots you go.. nice pic!!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 26, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> My Civic does that ...just started getting hot at red lights. So it's the condenser fan you say? I gotta get it fixed asap. It's over 110 here.


Might just need a can of freon. I just had to put a can in each of my vehicles.

Ice cold again.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 26, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Oh I know for a fact it wasn't that. I had it checked. If the fan isn't working, it cant pull fresh air through the coil. That's why it cools while you're driving but gets hot when you're idled.
> 
> no problem at all


Low freon will cause it also. My mazda was doing the same thing. Both will cause the same symptoms.

The higher rpms cool it better with low freon. 

My mazda leaks about a can a year or year and a half. I'm not tearing into it when a can cost 5 bucks at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 26, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Low freon will cause it also. My mazda was doing the same thing. Both will cause the same symptoms.
> 
> The higher rpms cool it better with low freon.
> 
> My mazda leaks about a can a year or year and a half. I'm not tearing into it when a can cost 5 bucks at Wal-Mart.


Word, that's why I had it checked first. Then I turned on the truck and the ac, opened the hood and the fan wasn't working. After I replaced the fan motor it went back to normal.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 26, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Word, that's why I had it checked first. Then I turned on the truck and the ac, opened the hood and the fan wasn't working. After I replaced the fan motor it went back to normal.


I got you. I as just saying for others it is easier to check the freon first.

Well. I got gauges and stuff though.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 26, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I got you. I as just saying for others it is easier to check the freon first.
> 
> Well. I got gauges and stuff though.


Yea so does my step dad. He came over and checked for me.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 26, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yea so does my step dad. He came over and checked for me.


I just can't see paying someone to fix something for me.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 26, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I just can't see paying someone to fix something for me.


I feel you. The part was only $28, how much do you think they would have fucked me for at a shop? 28 bucks and a couple of hours... fuck paying for that.


----------



## ANC (Jun 26, 2017)

Planted sweet peas with my daughter, also just finished starting 25 Cherry yellow pear Tomato seedlings.





Will do 25 Red cherry sweetie tomatoes tomorrow.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 26, 2017)

ANC said:


> Planted sweet peas with my daughter, also just finished starting 25 Cherry yellow pear Tomato seedlings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a big bowl of fresh picked homegrown yellow pear tomatoes sitting on my counter right now. I love them.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 26, 2017)

Sheeba had pups and i named one of them Olivia Benson.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 26, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Might just need a can of freon. I just had to put a can in each of my vehicles.
> 
> Ice cold again.


I think the ac konking out at red lights is a fan thing bc when I'm on the highway it's no problem...I just watched a few vids and I hve no tools anyway so looks like ima have to pay to get it fixed. Just can't afford hundreds of dollars.
U ever been to jiffy lube? Those mother fuckers charged me 200 just for an oil change. Said they did shit I know they didn't do...they up sell the fuck out of you and lie blatantly about it. Never again.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 26, 2017)

I want to buy her one of these when she gets older.because you never know when someone is going to shoot your dog.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 26, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> I think the ac konking out at red lights is a fan thing bc when I'm on the highway it's no problem...I just watched a few vids and I hve no tools anyway so looks like ima have to pay to get it fixed. Just can't afford hundreds of dollars.
> U ever been to jiffy lube? Those mother fuckers charged me 200 just for an oil change. Said they did shit I know they didn't do...they up sell the fuck out of you and lie blatantly about it. Never again.


Damn man I just watched a couple of minutes of a yt vid on how to do yours and youre right. That looks like some drama! Having to remove the bumper and everything wow. Luckily for me all I had to do was remove the fan shroud and take the motor off.

Sorry about that Dannyboy


----------



## Johnei (Jun 26, 2017)

Don;t use one of those shitty quick change oils to get any real work done, they're switch out your tranny fluid or power steering or some shit, so it squeaks or fucks up motor thinking you'll come back, there was entire documentary about these assholes showing that the boss of the huge chain with like 100 locations actually taught them to scam and do that shit. Never go to those places, even for oil change, the oil they use is the worst shit that exists and even old oil from cars drained at oil change filled in their oil reserves at the shop. DISPICABLE. mostly fuck over older people and non informed.

Trust the little shop with the old Russian dude that looks like a freak that will kill you. He'll do it right and not charge for invisible made up shit.

Just sayin...


dannyboy602 said:


> I think the ac konking out at red lights is a fan thing bc when I'm on the highway it's no problem...I just watched a few vids and I hve no tools anyway so looks like ima have to pay to get it fixed. Just can't afford hundreds of dollars.
> U ever been to jiffy lube? Those mother fuckers charged me 200 just for an oil change. Said they did shit I know they didn't do...they up sell the fuck out of you and lie blatantly about it. Never again.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 26, 2017)

Found it, this is the one.. super informative what these fuckers really do...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 26, 2017)

Soooooooo I accomplished getting my thread deleted lol thug life


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 26, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Soooooooo I accomplished getting my thread deleted lol thug life


It's no coinsedence you got a thread deleted after you reclaimed your avi....lol


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 26, 2017)

Going for a quick swim with little Inda before bed .......I'm so guna kick his ass at water wrestling .....


----------



## ANC (Jun 26, 2017)

There is no reason a grown man can't do his own oil change. Heck, I can even shop for decent oil to use.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 26, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I have a big bowl of fresh picked homegrown yellow pear tomatoes sitting on my counter right now. I love them.


I already have cherry and Roma tomatoes, green bell and banana peppers. 

Green beans are coming in now.


dannyboy602 said:


> I think the ac konking out at red lights is a fan thing bc when I'm on the highway it's no problem...I just watched a few vids and I hve no tools anyway so looks like ima have to pay to get it fixed. Just can't afford hundreds of dollars.
> U ever been to jiffy lube? Those mother fuckers charged me 200 just for an oil change. Said they did shit I know they didn't do...they up sell the fuck out of you and lie blatantly about it. Never again.


No. Never been. 

My father did and this girl jerked the shifter on his truck into gear without pulling in on it. Broke the compression spring. Parts house wanted 100 bucks for a new shifter unit and lever. I took it apart and got a spring from the hardware store for 60 cents and put it back together.

It may be the fan. Low freon can cause it also. Just saying. A 5 buck can is worth a shot. Some parts stores have loan a tool programs and have gauges.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 26, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I already have cherry and Roma tomatoes, green bell and banana peppers.
> 
> Green beans are coming in now.
> 
> ...


I'll try it...for $5 I can't go wrong.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 26, 2017)

Got the kids to bed .....me and the wife had all the sex .....and now I'm having a smoke on the porch enjoying the evening breeze .....a cigarette after sex and after thanksgiving dinner will always be necessary ......I'm still quitting the cigarettes ....but there will always be a pack hidden for after sex and thanksgiving dinner .....I'm quitting but not a quitter......the polar bear madness is just kicking in as well ((thanks buddy))......I like sex 



Good night guys/gals if I don't come back on ......but il probably troll some before bed .....







PENIS!!!!


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 26, 2017)

ANC said:


> There is no reason a grown man can't do his own oil change. Heck, I can even shop for decent oil to use.


I'm an Amsoil guy. It costs a small fortune to change the oil in my diesel truck but the 30,000 mile oil changes and analysis fees are much cheaper than the recommended Dino oil changes. I also recycle my used motor oil by starting fires in my burn barrel with it.


----------



## ANC (Jun 27, 2017)

Oil analysis can really save an engine before any serious harm is done by a failing component.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 27, 2017)

Amsoil here me also hold high more than other oil rpm less heat smooth idle more than other Amsoil best oil for drive high speed rally car on snow mountain road sideway high rpm maniac drive amsoil is best J prove use 60 weight oil race day best oil. This is robot voice Jman2000 born yestertomorroyear. Amsoil best money not care auto 300 plus horse is eat road amsoil food. Over and Out.


----------



## Johnei (Jun 27, 2017)

Redline #2, Royal Purple #3 Jman2000 Over and Out.


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 27, 2017)

Finally got the mower to work. Don't know what the fuck was wrong with it. But it finished the lawns without a hiccup today. All I did was wash off a tiny bit of grass from some places.


----------



## ANC (Jun 27, 2017)

I even do my own transmission fluid. All my vehicles are manual transmission with high mileage. All mechanically impeccable and drives like new. I also detail my own car's interior.
Takes ages with my back and hips though, but I like things done properly.


----------



## lokie (Jun 27, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Got the kids to bed .....me and the wife had *all the sex* ..... ~snip~


 greedy fucker. Now what are the rest of us to do for fun?


----------



## ANC (Jun 27, 2017)

I don't need a lot of sex, but I make sure to always win.
Planted out the first outdoor plant for the season. A big girl with the most beautiful root ball I ever made. I chose the most indica type leave of the big plants for extra surface area. seeing that it normally rains in winter here. Hard to say it will after this summer.

Also planted the 25 red sweetie cherry tomatoes I said I was going to. That is 50 seedlings in individual punched grow bags since last night. It was quite a job. They will get the same root treatment my weed gets.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 27, 2017)

Today I'm going to walmart to buy a few heavy duty tarps that will be used to create a dark area under the deck. 
I'm going to flip my sativa hybrids now so they'll have time to finish outside. 
Moving them twice a day is a pain, but there are only three of them (10 gallon cloth pots).


----------



## Bareback (Jun 27, 2017)

Framing 886sf of acoustical tile ceiling , 5 offsets , 1" out of sq , Chicago Metallic . Easy peasy only 10' to deck . Everything is looking up lol.
Bulldog , wage eyes , jet line, bakers scaffold , ear plugs , hard hat , and a Blount . Check I'm ready .


----------



## Bareback (Jun 27, 2017)

Progress report Blount smoked , nap time and maybe a Snickers ( I'm just not me when I'm hungry ).


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 27, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Today I'm going to walmart to buy a few heavy duty tarps that will be used to create a dark area under the deck.
> I'm going to flip my sativa hybrids now so they'll have time to finish outside.
> Moving them twice a day is a pain, but there are only three of them (10 gallon cloth pots).


Oh come on Chunky ......you can move em around ....Sativas can only get so big in a smart pot ....((reference pic I sent))....lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 27, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Oh come on Chunky ......you can move em around ....Sativas can only get so big in a smart pot ....((reference pic I sent))....lol


Yeah, they are getting beastly. I should get a pic. 
I'm a little concerned with the new growth anyway & could use an opinion. Looks like it's revegging, but it's been doing it for too long. I may have a ph problem...


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 27, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yeah, they are getting beastly. I should get a pic.
> I'm a little concerned with the new growth anyway & could use an opinion. Looks like it's revegging, but it's been doing it for too long. I may have a ph problem...


Dude mine didn't finish until early nov ...lol...I literally had everything else chopped and a few weeks into cure before I got the ladder out to chop them down ......it was actually kinda strange ....going out to water those girls,, with empty pots all around ....except those stingy bitches that decided they'd wait until damn near Christmas to finish up ..lol....hopefully your able to get it figured out ....the dark room sounds like an idea....it's probably guna be a bitch to make ....but worth it if it works......GL 

We all like plant porn BTW......big,small,short,tall doesn't matter ...think I used all those descriptions in WB's cock thread yesterday .....anyway GL


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 27, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yeah, they are getting beastly. I should get a pic.
> I'm a little concerned with the new growth anyway & could use an opinion. Looks like it's revegging, but it's been doing it for too long. I may have a ph problem...


OK, I put em out in April when it was still in the 40s at night and I think the shock made them go into flower. Now it looks like they are revegging, but they've looked like this for a long fucking time -- at least 4 weeks. Pretty sure it's not bugs because I've got smaller plants that aren't having any issues (different strain). But they were put outside later...
  
What do you guys think? 
Reveg?
Broad mites? (unlikely)
ph problem?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 27, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yeah, they are getting beastly. I should get a pic.
> I'm a little concerned with the new growth anyway & could use an opinion. Looks like it's revegging, but it's been doing it for too long. I may have a ph problem...


Could very well be re-vegging, summer solstice was last week. A few years back my kid comes home in Oct. for her B-day, and brought me some sweet clones. Had a mild late winter so I vegged then through mid Feb and then put them in an unheated greenhouse. By May they had flowered and growth was changing. Harvested but let the plants continue, 2nd crop in October


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 27, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> OK, I put em out in April when it was still in the 40s at night and I think the shock made them go into flower. Now it looks like they are revegging, but they've looked like this for a long fucking time -- at least 4 weeks. Pretty sure it's not bugs because I've got smaller plants that aren't having any issues (different strain). But they were put outside later...
> View attachment 3968046 View attachment 3968047
> What do you guys think?
> Reveg?
> ...


Most def. re-veg


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 27, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Could very well be re-vegging, summer solstice was last week. A few years back my kid comes home in Oct. for her B-day, and brought me some sweet clones. Had a mild late winter so I vegged then through mid Feb and then put them in an unheated greenhouse. By May they had flowered and growth was changing. Harvested but let the plants continue, 2nd crop in October


I'm thinking about doing a little LST on the taller branches. Just tie them down a little so the lower growth catches up for an even canopy. Then again, an even canopy probably won't matter much outside. 
Gotta do some trimming to open up the middle or mold will be a problem later. 
Hell I may cut off the majority of the growth below the tips to avoid a zillion popcorn buds. 
What would you do?


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 27, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> OK, I put em out in April when it was still in the 40s at night and I think the shock made them go into flower. Now it looks like they are revegging, but they've looked like this for a long fucking time -- at least 4 weeks. Pretty sure it's not bugs because I've got smaller plants that aren't having any issues (different strain). But they were put outside later...
> View attachment 3968046 View attachment 3968047
> What do you guys think?
> Reveg?
> ...


Agreed on reveg......are you guna transplant or try and finish her in that pot?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 27, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm thinking about doing a little LST on the taller branches. Just tie them down a little so the lower growth catches up for an even canopy. Then again, an even canopy probably won't matter much outside.
> Gotta do some trimming to open up the middle or mold will be a problem later.
> Hell I may cut off the majority of the growth below the tips to avoid a zillion popcorn buds.
> What would you do?


Same, if you let them grow out all those unharvested buds will give rise to a shit load of new meristems and you'll have a mess in that area. Only good for making concentrates


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 27, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Most def. re-veg


Oh good. 
That's what I was thinking too. Glad it's not something that needs to be fixed. 
Guess I did an accidental monster cropping???
They got stinky as hell when I put them outside, so I know they were stressing hard.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 27, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Agreed on reveg......are you guna transplant or try and finish her in that pot?


That 10 gallon is heavy as fuck when it's wet. I'd rather not go bigger if I don't have to. 
It's organic soil, so I may not be able to keep up. Gave em a double dose of nutrient tea yesterday (alfalfa & kelp). Also top dressed with crab meal so they shouldn't need much phosphorous.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 27, 2017)

Side note: fungus gnats *really* like crab meal. Next time I top dress with that shit I'm going to bury it with sand... 

I hate those little fuckers.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 27, 2017)

@Chunky Stool we were having a early warm spring about three years ago and I put some plants outside because the flower room was full and it seemed like a great idea . Everything went ok but by the time I was read to harvest in early May the buds were getting airy and starting to reveg . So I took the best stuff and left the rest . It was a hot summer and I ended up harvesting again in November . The first harvest was poor, the second was ok. But I live in a completely different area than you.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 27, 2017)

I took my son to see Transformers today. It sucked so bad we left early.

Last week we saw "Pirates Of the Carribean: Dead Men Tell No Tales" and "Cars 3". Both were good fun. But wow, this Transformers episode is a stinker.

Tomorrow he starts his first ever job. I am excited for him ... he's gonna bus at a local bowling alley.

~edit~ Caribbean, smh


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 27, 2017)

Got about 80% of my last night's post deleted, so there's that. 



We may not see her, but she is omniscient


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 27, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Got about 80% of my last night's post deleted, so there's that.
> 
> 
> 
> We may not see her, but she is omniscient


All these deleted posts, guess I should have "checked in" lol. Last night.. I always miss the good shit.  Guess I was to lazy to pick my phone up.. lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 27, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm an Amsoil guy. It costs a small fortune to change the oil in my diesel truck but the 30,000 mile oil changes and analysis fees are much cheaper than the recommended Dino oil changes. I also recycle my used motor oil by starting fires in my burn barrel with it.


Amsoil and RedLine are my faves. I lost my Amsoil connect and have gone to Mobil 1, as Walmart carries it. I find it to work well.

My beef with Amsoil is that they use a three (or four) ball friction test that is more appropriate to greases than oils. 

I have never had a motor oil-related failure. I think I am buying peace of mind by opting for the premium brands. I don't know, but so far so good.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 27, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Amsoil and RedLine are my faves. I lost my Amsoil connect and have gone to Mobil 1, as Walmart carries it. I find it to work well.
> 
> My beef with Amsoil is that they use a three (or four) ball friction test that is more appropriate to greases than oils.
> 
> I have never had a motor oil-related failure. *I think I am buying peace of mind by opting for the premium brands*. I don't know, but so far so good.


Nah, it is doing good. With timely oil changes and air/oil filter changes a premium oil does indeed prolong engine life.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 27, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I took my son to see Transformers today. It sucked so bad we left early.
> 
> Last week we saw "Pirates Of the Carribean: Dead Men Tell No Tales" and "Cars 3". Both were good fun. But wow, this Transformers episode is a stinker.
> 
> ...


His work shoes arrived in the eleventh hour! (Had to order them from Nordie's. Size 17.) Now I go to deliver them to mama's house half an hour up the hill.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 27, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> His work shoes arrived in the eleventh hour! (Had to order them from Nordie's. Size 17.) Now I go to deliver them to mama's house half an hour up the hill.


17, damn you really are a bear!!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 27, 2017)

For awhile (past 3 weeks?) ALL posts were staying and this website was pure awesome.

Not sure what happened.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 27, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> For awhile (past 3 weeks?) ALL posts were staying and this website was pure awesome.
> 
> Not sure what happened.


Mainy happened


----------



## srh88 (Jun 27, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> For awhile (past 3 weeks?) ALL posts were staying and this website was pure awesome.
> 
> Not sure what happened.


cant even post dick doodles anymore.... might as well make this site ages 7 and up


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 27, 2017)

srh88 said:


> cant even post dick doodles anymore.... might as well make this site ages 7 and up


I think that might be the problem..


----------



## srh88 (Jun 27, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Mainy happened


but hes still here.... i am now under assumption he has a circle of tablets and shitty laptops all logged in to this site.. all he does all day is spin around in his chair and post here with whichever device he lands on


----------



## srh88 (Jun 27, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I think that might be the problem..


dick doodles are never a problem!


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 27, 2017)

srh88 said:


> dick doodles are never a problem!


lol agreed.. I meant 7 and up..


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 27, 2017)

srh88 said:


> might as well make this site ages 7 and up


For RIU's new target demographic.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 27, 2017)

srh88 said:


> but hes still here.... i am now under assumption he has a circle of tablets and shitty laptops all logged in to this site.. all he does all day is spin around in his chair and post here with whichever device he lands on


I think the problem is that everyone engages him (guilty myself) 

But he obviously really needs attention and relishes in the negative attention as well. 

I see it with middle school students: everyone hates me? I'll be annoying as I can and I'll still get attention good or bad. 

I think it's time we all let his threads get 0 replies and disappear. Bet hed leave if no one engaged him after awhile.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 27, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I think the problem is that everyone engages him (guilty myself)
> 
> But he obviously really needs attention and relishes in the negative attention as well.
> 
> ...


i dont know... we tried that with abe but he still pops up every once in a while


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 27, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I think the problem is that everyone engages him (guilty myself)
> 
> But he obviously really needs attention and relishes in the negative attention as well.
> 
> ...


I've had him on ignore for a while now. I suggest everyone do the same.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 27, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> I've had him on ignore for a while now. I suggest everyone do the same.


Yeah, I never put people on ignore but it's time for him and every new sock that comes. Tired of it.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 27, 2017)

srh88 said:


> i dont know... we tried that with abe but he still *Slithers around *every once in a while


Fify


----------



## 420God (Jun 27, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I think that might be the problem..


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 27, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3968223 View attachment 3968230


Man I wanna come kick it with u..


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Man I wanna come kick it with u..


Get in line, the only person who has a longer waiting list is @420God (and I'm ahead of you there too!) LOL

Theoretically I'd enjoy visiting singlemalt but I'm not sure I'd make it past the outer perimeter.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 27, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Get in line, the only person who has a longer waiting list is @420God (and I'm ahead of you there too!) LOL


Lol.. figures


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 27, 2017)

Cooking a tri tip for dinner wife's making some cheese scallop potatoes and a green salad ......long day working today ....but I did get the rest of my tomatoes all topped after work ...so that saves me an 80 mile round trip tomorrow .....guna eat soon and go waste money on ice cream ......oh, and I'm cutting baby Gary's head off tomorrow..

Picked up a new toy today as well ....sadly I don't share such things on here ....as you all know I'm a completely unarmed tomato farmer...growing a single pot plant named baby Gary.


Gotta check my tip ...BRB


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 27, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> 17, damn you really are a bear!!


 Actually I'm tallish but skinny enough to avoid high wind, and have size 12s. 

I think my former dad-in-law has a lot to do with it ... he was six four and large of frame.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 27, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Actually I'm tallish but skinny enough to avoid high wind, and have size 12s.
> 
> I think my former dad-in-law has a lot to do with it ... he was six four and large of frame.


Be grateful that your feet are under size 13!
I wear 15s & finding shoes can be an expensive pain in the ass. 
On the bright side, it isn't uncommon to find the larger sizes on clearance, or at "overflow" stores like Ross, Marshalls, TJ Maxx, etc. 
So if you don't have time to shop around, having big feet totally sucks. 
If you can take your time, giant feet can actually be an advantage. I've even seen size 18+ at Ross -- cheap as hell.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 27, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Be grateful that your feet are under size 13!
> I wear 15s & finding shoes can be an expensive pain in the ass.
> On the bright side, it isn't uncommon to find the larger sizes on clearance, or at "overflow" stores like Ross, Marshalls, TJ Maxx, etc.
> So if you don't have time to shop around, having big feet totally sucks.
> If you can take your time, giant feet can actually be an advantage. I've even seen size 18+ at Ross -- cheap as hell.


Ross rules for big shoes ... here also.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 27, 2017)

around 95 today.

the house stays at 65 with the swamp cooler on high. works even better than i had hoped.

suck my dick, heat.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 27, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> around 95 today.
> 
> the house stays at 65 with the swamp cooler on high. works even better than i had hoped.
> 
> suck my dick, heat.


Stay on top of cleaning out the hard water deposits, that shit will kill the swamper in a year or so if not


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 27, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Stay on top of cleaning out the hard water deposits, that shit will kill the swamper in a year or so if not


I remember my dad sending me up on the roof, nail in hand each summer ......unplugging all the little holes.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 27, 2017)

and a bucket at end of season, scooping out all that essentially "lye"?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 27, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Stay on top of cleaning out the hard water deposits, that shit will kill the swamper in a year or so if not


i cut my teeth on seasoning swamp coolers in el paso. chunks of salt bigger than my fist. i took one home as a souvenir. might still have it around somewhere.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 27, 2017)

Just got home from a busy day of music rehearsals, then a long bike ride to clear my head. How long did my Zack thread go before it was axed? Did the guest of horror show up? My alerts indicated 56 likes, but I only got to keep 16  Some mod's on a mission...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 27, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Just got home from a busy day of music rehearsals, then a long bike ride to clear my head. How long did my Zack thread go before it was axed? Did the guest of horror show up? My alerts indicated 56 likes, but I only got to keep 16  Some mod's on a mission...


I feel like some mod is taking their personal issues out on the forum. 

Uncouth.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 27, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Just got home from a busy day of music rehearsals, then a long bike ride to clear my head. How long did my Zack thread go before it was axed? Did the *guest of horror show up*? My alerts indicated 56 likes, but I only got to keep 16  Some mod's on a mission...


No, it didn't pop in, mores the pity


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 27, 2017)

Thanks, guys. I guess I didn't miss much


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i cut my teeth on seasoning swamp coolers in el paso. chunks of salt bigger than my fist. i took one home as a souvenir. might still have it around somewhere.


Purge pump


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 27, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Purge pump


Oh shit! Bulimia now?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh shit! Bulimia now?


Automated bulimia for the lazy


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 28, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I took my son to see Transformers today. It sucked so bad we left early.
> 
> Last week we saw "Pirates Of the Carribean: Dead Men Tell No Tales" and "Cars 3". Both were good fun. But wow, this Transformers episode is a stinker.
> 
> ...


I want to go see a movie today. Is there anything worth seeing?
The movie industry seems to be lacking creativity these days. So many remakes...
And what's up with animation? Are children driving demand?

Maybe I'm just old...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I want to go see a movie today. Is there anything worth seeing?
> The movie industry seems to be lacking creativity these days. So many remakes...
> And what's up with animation? Are children driving demand?
> 
> Maybe I'm just old...


I find myself really liking some of the modern animated movies. I like the _Cars_ franchise and Pixar in general, so _Cars 3_ pleased me. (Though the trailer for _Coco_ ...hmmm could go either way. Pixar has had some quasi-stinkers like _Brave_ and _The Good Dinosaur_.)

And the Pirates franchise, Disney isn't fukin with it; the current episode is quite good.
But if you're looking at slightly older films, I suggest _Arrival_. Definitely not lacking creativity.

My teenage kids think _Alien:Covenan_t is the stuff. Can't argue with the quality of direction (Scott is back!) and production. And a truly villainous villain. My son made one incisive observation though. The eponymous creature is no longer a monster but more of a star. So the real horror needed to be something else.

Wake-up word dump ... and I didn't yet ask the real question. Which recent (or not) movies do you like?


----------



## Bareback (Jun 28, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I want to go see a movie today. Is there anything worth seeing?
> The movie industry seems to be lacking creativity these days. So many remakes...
> And what's up with animation? Are children driving demand?
> 
> Maybe I'm just old...


Animation is a summer thing I think. With the kids being out of school and what not. 

Not sure about this, just a thought. And here is something else I think CG is cheaper than building sets not sure about this either.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 28, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I find myself really liking some of the modern animated movies. I like the _Cars_ franchise and Pixar in general, so _Cars 3_ pleased me. (Though the trailer for Coco ...hmmm could go either way. Pixar has had some quasi-stinkers like _Brave_ and _The Good Dinosaur_.)
> 
> And the Pirates franchise, Disney isn't fukin with it; the current episode is quite good.
> But if you're looking at slightly older films, I suggest _Arrival_. Definitely not lacking creativity.
> ...


I am waiting on the new plant of the apes movie and also the new Thor movie. Just watched Dr Strange on Netflix last weekend it was better than the previews. Also seen the new Gardains of the Galaxy and enjoyed it.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Animation is a summer thing I think. With the kids being out of school and what not.
> 
> Not sure about this, just a thought. And here is something else I think CG is cheaper than building sets not sure about this either.


You can do stuff with a digital set that simply isn't possible with a built one. (Remember Ender's Game?) Where CG is now really competitive (in my uninformed opinion! Necessary disclaimer) is in replacing expensive costumes on expensive performers. And there is a vast talent pool of character and set engineers right next door in the game-writing industry. 

CG is definitely the future. Flesh-and-blood actors will probably somewhat retreat into theater and niche movies in the next decade or two.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 28, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I find myself really liking some of the modern animated movies. I like the _Cars_ franchise and Pixar in general, so _Cars 3_ pleased me. (Though the trailer for _Coco_ ...hmmm could go either way. Pixar has had some quasi-stinkers like _Brave_ and _The Good Dinosaur_.)
> 
> And the Pirates franchise, Disney isn't fukin with it; the current episode is quite good.
> But if you're looking at slightly older films, I suggest _Arrival_. Definitely not lacking creativity.
> ...


I have found movies to be so disappointing in the creativity department, I don't go much anymore. And it's not just blatant plot plagiarism, they also like what I call "Frankenplot", where they steal parts of other movies then sew them all together. 
Last movie I really enjoyed was _The Accountant_.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 28, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> You can do stuff with a digital set that simply isn't possible with a built one. (Remember Ender's Game?) Where CG is now really competitive (in my uninformed opinion! Necessary disclaimer) is in replacing expensive costumes on expensive performers. And there is a vast talent pool of character and set engineers right next door in the game-writing industry.
> 
> CG is definitely the future. Flesh-and-blood actors will probably somewhat retreat into theater and niche movies in the next decade or two.


This is how I feel too, exactly.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I have found movies to be so disappointing in the creativity department, I don't go much anymore. And it's not just blatant plot plagiarism, they also like what I call "Frankenplot", where they steal parts of other movies then sew them all together.
> Last movie I really enjoyed was _The Accountant_.


I haven't seen _The Accountant._ Looks interesting.

Have you seen _Arrival?
_
It's not a movie but I recently marathoned _Breaking Bad_. A meaty and very twisty plot, and marvelous character development.


----------



## 420God (Jun 28, 2017)

Just had Safelite install a new windshield on my car. Dealership wanted $1000 to do it, Safelite was only $350.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 28, 2017)

420God said:


> Just had Safelite install a new windshield on my car. Dealership wanted $1000 to do it, Safelite was only $350.


Dealerships are ripoffs. 
Toyota dealership wanted $80 for ONE mudflap (2000 Tacoma 4X4). 
Not installed, just the part. 

Really?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 28, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I haven't seen _The Accountant._ Looks interesting.
> 
> Have you seen _Arrival?
> _
> It's not a movie but I recently marathoned _Breaking Bad_. A meaty and very twisty plot, and marvelous character development.


I'll check out Arrival. Thanks for the tip! 
I tried to watch Breaking Bad but couldn't hang in there. 
Having ADD doesn't help. 
If I can't finish a book in a day or two, it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## 420God (Jun 28, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Dealerships are ripoffs.
> Toyota dealership wanted $80 for ONE mudflap (2000 Tacoma 4X4).
> Not installed, just the part.
> 
> Really?


When I told the installer the dealer quote they laughed and said they send the cars to them anyway.


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Jun 28, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Dealerships are ripoffs.
> Toyota dealership wanted $80 for ONE mudflap (2000 Tacoma 4X4).
> Not installed, just the part.
> 
> Really?


I used to work at a MACK truck dealership in the 90's and their mud flaps cost them $8 each and they sold them for $140! WTF?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 28, 2017)

Just got *really* baked and now I'm thinking about movie plots... 
Maybe "Frankenplots" are OK. I'm over 50 (ahem) so what are the odds of a movie coming out with a plot that is 100% original and different? 
Meh, probably somewhere around .01%? 
I liked _The Accountant_, but the plot still contained pieces that can be traced to other movies. 
Shooter, Wall Street, Forest Gump, Bourne Identity, etc.
And those movies may have "borrowed" from black & white flicks! 

Yep, I'm old...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Just got *really* baked and now I'm thinking about movie plots...
> Maybe "Frankenplots" are OK. I'm over 50 (ahem) so what are the odds of a movie coming out with a plot that is 100% original and different?
> Meh, probably somewhere around .01%?
> I liked _The Accountant_, but the plot still contained pieces that can be traced to other movies.
> ...


I find a bad memory most useful in avoiding Frankenplot ennui.

Every now and then there is a genuinely new twist. I was floored by that great scene where some Egyptian badass brought a scimitar to a gunfight.

I read somewhere that the script for _Raiders_ contained a lot of swashbuckling at that point. But Ford showed up that day hung over, and on one take he thought "fuck it" and drew. Steve liked it so much it became the script.


----------



## Aly-Wvapes (Jun 28, 2017)

I accomplished waking up with a positive mindset that I am going to do great things today!


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 28, 2017)

So sounds like the captain has many many accounts^^^^^^^

Or the Jehovah's Witness people are on a mission


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 28, 2017)

420God said:


> Just had Safelite install a new windshield on my car. Dealership wanted $1000 to do it, Safelite was only $350.


Do you remember the bad hail storm we had last year? It cracked my windshield and this Mexican esé dude replaced it for $150! I was like hell yea, do it homes.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2017)

420God said:


> When I told the installer the dealer quote they laughed and said they send the cars to them anyway.


Yeah I need to get my car's windshield replaced. It took a rock on my last foray into LA. It's so hot up here I need to wait for a reasonable cure time. If your car has airbags the windshield is integral to their function. Safelite is about $300.00 here.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> the windshield is integral to their function. .


and to the structural integrity of the veh, some more than others


----------



## neosapien (Jun 28, 2017)

Captain's log Day 51: The Bacillus thuringiensis israelensis seems to have taken effect. The dastardly swarm of dipterans invaders has been obliterated to just a few numbers. Several strategically placed space yellow glue paper weapons should crush the rest of the resistance. Intelligence suggests they traveled via fake passports on the Roots Organic Expressway, maybe as sleeper cells. There were reports of _Hypoaspis miles a_lso aiding in the purge though all unconfirmed_. _ Although our missions in life are different it is not in my nature to actively destroy life. But they do need to not be alive in my life anymore. I hope balance will be brought to the galaxy now. 

Neo's log Day 51: I got some stupid fucking fungus gnats like I always do with the soil. But I got smart and mixed in some gnat killer shit months before i even planted anything. They're noticeably reduced now. They've never really done much in the way of damage but the fucking jerks fly right up in your face and shit. Also I watched Star Trek Beyond last night.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Captain's log Day 51: The Bacillus thuringiensis israelensis seems to have taken effect. The dastardly swarm of dipterans invaders has been obliterated to just a few numbers. Several strategically placed space yellow glue paper weapons should crush the rest of the resistance. Intelligence suggests they traveled via fake passports on the Roots Organic Expressway, maybe as sleeper cells. There were reports of _Hypoaspis miles a_lso aiding in the purge though all unconfirmed_. _ Although our missions in life are different it is not in my nature to actively destroy life. But they do need to not be alive in my life anymore. I hope balance will be brought to the galaxy now.
> 
> Neo's log Day 51: I got some stupid fucking fungus gnats like I always do with the soil. But I got smart and mixed in some gnat killer shit months before i even planted anything. They're noticeably reduced now. They've never really done much in the way of damage but the fucking jerks fly right up in your face and shit. Also I watched Star Trek Beyond last night.


"He's dead, Jim" -Dr. McCoy


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 28, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Captain's log Day 51: The Bacillus thuringiensis israelensis seems to have taken effect. The dastardly swarm of dipterans invaders has been obliterated to just a few numbers. Several strategically placed space yellow glue paper weapons should crush the rest of the resistance. Intelligence suggests they traveled via fake passports on the Roots Organic Expressway, maybe as sleeper cells. There were reports of _Hypoaspis miles a_lso aiding in the purge though all unconfirmed_. _ Although our missions in life are different it is not in my nature to actively destroy life. But they do need to not be alive in my life anymore. I hope balance will be brought to the galaxy now.
> 
> Neo's log Day 51: I got some stupid fucking fungus gnats like I always do with the soil. But I got smart and mixed in some gnat killer shit months before i even planted anything. They're noticeably reduced now. They've never really done much in the way of damage but the fucking jerks fly right up in your face and shit. Also I watched Star Trek Beyond last night.


lmao!


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 28, 2017)

Just got home from work ....long day as usual ....and I cut baby Gary's head off at lunch time .....guna eat some dinner and go clean up all my bamboo poles for my tomatoes and load them in the truck for tomorrow ....didn't even realize I had more here at home until I went looking for my tortoises to feed them some strawberries ....big pile of bamboo poles behind my shed ....usually I don't find cool shit like that until after I buy more .....so now I've just gotta stop at Home Depot and buy some garden wire,and I'm all set......hope you all had a good day .....time to eat and get those poles loaded for tomorrow ......then shower .....last push of the day before I can fully relax......it's funny having my youngest saying DaDa now ......soon as I walk in the house to hang the car keys....he's screaming DaDa as loud as he can and clapping his little fat arms .....lol


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 28, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> soon as I walk in the house to hang the car keys....he's screaming DaDa as loud as he can and clapping his little fat arms .....lol


Cuteness overload...enjoy it while it lasts bc before you know it he'll be like: "Hey Dad, can I borrow the car?"


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 28, 2017)

I may have gotten carried away with the small paver job I had in mind last week.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 28, 2017)

I worked 14 hours today and still managed to read all 200 post thrown up on jibber jabber thread

Damn I hate when unwanted guess say their leaving and never do


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 28, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I worked 14 hours today and still managed to read all 200 post thrown up on jibber jabber thread
> 
> Damn I hate when unwanted guess say their leaving and never do


I used up 49% of my phone battery reading what you did. Lol.

I should have taken that Evelyn Wood course years ago.


----------



## ovo (Jun 28, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I may have gotten carried away with the small paver job I had in mind last week.
> View attachment 3968988


retaining wall?


----------



## Bareback (Jun 28, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I used up 49% of my phone battery reading what you did. Lol.
> 
> I should have taken that Evelyn Wood course years ago.


I can't read as fast as some of the shit gets spread . I was literally reading with my tongue hanging out gasping for air.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 28, 2017)

ovo said:


> retaining wall?


Well, 2 planter walls and a tiny court yard.

So far. 

I made a big courtyard for my daughter last year and the wife kept saying, 'why can't we have one?'

Happy wife, happy life.

Not to mention more sex. I think. Maybe. She mentioned it. Repeatedly.


----------



## ovo (Jun 28, 2017)

Planter walls sound interesting. Looking forward to your completed project. Save your back though, you may need it for that extra loving you're going to get.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 28, 2017)

ovo said:


> Planter walls sound interesting. Looking forward to your completed project. Save your back though, you may need it for that extra loving you're going to get.


 

Not the best pic from earlier this spring, but these are at my daughter's place. 
23" high, 27" wide growing space. One will be like these, The other a course higher and 6" wider growing space.

You don't have to bend over to work with the plants. And that's a big deal the older you get. Lol.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 28, 2017)

did a full cleaning on every single bathroom in the house today. i'm talking scrubbing the grout until you can suck dick on it. even redid some old caulking that needed it.

i was not rewarded with sex.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 28, 2017)

My girl gave me 80 anals for the year. I've only cashed in on 3. I've recently started working out because I want to make the other 77 times count. Putting a fat dick inside a tiny asshole is harder then it seems. My weak base doesn't help.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 29, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> did a full cleaning on every single bathroom in the house today. i'm talking scrubbing the grout until you can suck dick on it. even redid some old caulking that needed it.
> 
> i was not rewarded with sex.


You're gettin' a baby, quite your bitchin' you already won


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 29, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> My girl gave me 80 anals for the year. I've only cashed in on 3. I've recently started working out because I want to make the other 77 times count. Putting a fat dick inside a tiny asshole is harder then it seems. My weak base doesn't help.


God damn I love you


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 29, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> God damn I love you


IKR, I'm still howling over that one, but you already know that


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 29, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I tried to mow the lawns. The mower had a different idea...View attachment 3967245It crapped out half way. Don't know what the fuck is wrong with it though.
> 
> And yes. I know the lawn is long. That's what happens when no one brings back the mower for two months.
> 
> Looks like the new line trimmer might have to finish the job.


 That's not long..i don't mow until its to my waist.. fuck mowing.


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 29, 2017)

Today, I got a car. It's fairly neat. Considering it was only 1fiddy.

Gotta love mates. Hasn't been thrashed. Just needs a bit of love. Ended up helping them out too. Win win.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 29, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I may have gotten carried away with the small paver job I had in mind last week.
> View attachment 3968988


Damn I can only imagine what your large paver job would look like.. lol


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 29, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Low freon will cause it also. My mazda was doing the same thing. Both will cause the same symptoms.
> 
> The higher rpms cool it better with low freon.
> 
> My mazda leaks about a can a year or year and a half. I'm not tearing into it when a can cost 5 bucks at Wal-Mart.


 If you are regularly putting in Freon you have a leak that's also letting moisture and contaminates into the system. Eventually you'll have a major failure, probably the compressor. At that point you are supposed to replace the compressor, evaporator, drier and condenser together due to contamination. Spend the $100-150, gey the system vacuumed down to see it it holds pressure and to remove moisture, fix the leaks(usually just o- rings), have it recharged with new oil and refrigerant. It should last year's. 

I hate those do it yourself A.C. recharge kits. As far as I'm concerned they are like leak stop for radiators, only to be used on something that's going to the junkyard soon. I've had to fix 3 cars in the last 2 years that needed compressors because the owners didn't want to service the system correctly and used those and took out their compressors.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 29, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Amsoil and RedLine are my faves. I lost my Amsoil connect and have gone to Mobil 1, as Walmart carries it. I find it to work well.
> 
> My beef with Amsoil is that they use a three (or four) ball friction test that is more appropriate to greases than oils.
> 
> I have never had a motor oil-related failure. I think I am buying peace of mind by opting for the premium brands. I don't know, but so far so good.


There's a report out there done by one of the OTR maintenance company. Petty much says if an oil says it meets spec, it's just as good as another. Wally world dino 10-30 tested just as good as Mobil dino 10-30. Some of the "specialty" oils like Amsoil do have proprietary friction additives do perform "better" but at what cost? I'm not spending 3x ad much for Amsoil when Wal-Mart oil does the job just as well.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 29, 2017)

Fuck cars. My friend popped the radiator in her car last week, I ordered one to have it here when for when I did it. Of course she can't afford the brand name, so I get the fucking piece of shit cheap Taiwanese knock off. Should have been an easy job. It showed up late Tuesday afternoon. I was a nice guy, went and got her car and left my car there. Didn't get back till dark. I spent most of the night trying to get it done and around midnight I realize it's made wrong and I can't mount the fans. So now I have no car, her cars dead in my garage for god knows how long before I find a radiator and I'm supposed to be leaving for vacation in a couple days. I was at lest able to get a ride to get my car. I found a used one, but the junkyard is dragging their feet on getting it removed, and them who knows of its even good. I told her to just buy a factory one, but she cant afford the $400... I hate cars! I hate working on shit for people that can't afford the right parts . It's not even 10am and I've already had 2, fairly stiff, drinks. FUCK THIS SHIT!  being nice isn't worth it


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 29, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Fuck cars. My friend popped the radiator in her car last week, I ordered one to have it here when for when I did it. Of course she can't afford the brand name, so I get the fucking piece of shit cheap Taiwanese knock off. Should have been an easy job. It showed up late Tuesday afternoon. I was a nice guy, went and got her car and left my car there. Didn't get back till dark. I spent most of the night trying to get it done and around midnight I realize it's made wrong and I can't mount the fans. So now I have no car, her cars dead in my garage for god knows how long before I find a radiator and I'm supposed to be leaving for vacation in a couple days. I was at lest able to get a ride to get my car. I found a used one, but the junkyard is dragging their feet on getting it removed, and them who knows of its even good. I told her to just buy a factory one, but she cant afford the $400... I hate cars! I hate working on shit for people that can't afford the right parts . It's not even 10am and I've already had 2, fairly stiff, drinks. FUCK THIS SHIT!  being nice isn't worth it


Have a spliff bro. Breathe. You're just having a rough day. Shit will pass.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 29, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Today, I got a car. It's fairly neat. Considering it was only 1fiddy.
> 
> Gotta love mates. Hasn't been thrashed. Just needs a bit of love. Ended up helping them out too. Win win.


Very clean for 1fiddy. You did good!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 29, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> There's a report out there done by one of the OTR maintenance company. Petty much says if an oil says it meets spec, it's just as good as another. Wally world dino 10-30 tested just as good as Mobil dino 10-30. Some of the "specialty" oils like Amsoil do have proprietary friction additives do perform "better" but at what cost? I'm not spending 3x ad much for Amsoil when Wal-Mart oil does the job just as well.


I read that motor oil actually expires. Is this true? 
I've got several quarts of Penzoil 100% synthetic in my garage that are at least five years old...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 29, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Fuck cars. My friend popped the radiator in her car last week, I ordered one to have it here when for when I did it. Of course she can't afford the brand name, so I get the fucking piece of shit cheap Taiwanese knock off. Should have been an easy job. It showed up late Tuesday afternoon. I was a nice guy, went and got her car and left my car there. Didn't get back till dark. I spent most of the night trying to get it done and around midnight I realize it's made wrong and I can't mount the fans. So now I have no car, her cars dead in my garage for god knows how long before I find a radiator and I'm supposed to be leaving for vacation in a couple days. I was at lest able to get a ride to get my car. I found a used one, but the junkyard is dragging their feet on getting it removed, and them who knows of its even good. I told her to just buy a factory one, but she cant afford the $400... I hate cars! I hate working on shit for people that can't afford the right parts . It's not even 10am and I've already had 2, fairly stiff, drinks. FUCK THIS SHIT!  being nice isn't worth it


Is your friend hot?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 29, 2017)

Aly-Wvapes said:


> I accomplished waking up with a positive mindset that I am going to do great things today!


How did that work out for you?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 29, 2017)

[


Chunky Stool said:


> I read that motor oil actually expires. Is this true?
> I've got several quarts of Penzoil 100% synthetic in my garage that are at least five years old...


Dino oil can go bad, it starts breaking down. Synthetic won't, but it can absorb water if it isn't sealed. If its cloudy, it's got moisture in it and I wouldn't use it in a vehicle. Otherwise it's fine. I use my older, questionable, oil in my yard equipment.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 29, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> My girl gave me 80 anals for the year. I've only cashed in on 3. I've recently started working out because I want to make the other 77 times count. Putting a fat dick inside a tiny asshole is harder then it seems. My weak base doesn't help.


What was the occasion when you received your book of anal coupons? Birthday? Anniversary? Anal Day...?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 29, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Is your friend hot?


 Lol..yeah, but it's not like that with her. I told her last night if it was anyone else I'd be expecting a little something extra because of this bullshit. She's said something about hooking me up with her friend...we'll see.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 29, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Lol..yeah, but it's not like that with her. I told her last night if it was anyone else I'd be expecting a little something extra because of this bullshit. She's said something about hooking me up with her friend...we'll see.


Nice!
I bet her friend is a dirty girl...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 29, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nice!
> I bet her friend is a dirty girl...


I'm hoping. I met her once last year. She comes of as a good, christian girl, but I know those types...


----------



## Bareback (Jun 29, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Fuck cars. My friend popped the radiator in her car last week, I ordered one to have it here when for when I did it. Of course she can't afford the brand name, so I get the fucking piece of shit cheap Taiwanese knock off. Should have been an easy job. It showed up late Tuesday afternoon. I was a nice guy, went and got her car and left my car there. Didn't get back till dark. I spent most of the night trying to get it done and around midnight I realize it's made wrong and I can't mount the fans. So now I have no car, her cars dead in my garage for god knows how long before I find a radiator and I'm supposed to be leaving for vacation in a couple days. I was at lest able to get a ride to get my car. I found a used one, but the junkyard is dragging their feet on getting it removed, and them who knows of its even good. I told her to just buy a factory one, but she cant afford the $400... I hate cars! I hate working on shit for people that can't afford the right parts . It's not even 10am and I've already had 2, fairly stiff, drinks. FUCK THIS SHIT!  being nice isn't worth it


No good deed goes unpunished.

I have a couple of hot friends that bring their cars to me for oil changes and brake jobs and to help me smoke weed of course I have more friends that do the same but just not as hot ohh well.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 29, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Today, I got a car. It's fairly neat. Considering it was only 1fiddy.
> 
> Gotta love mates. Hasn't been thrashed. Just needs a bit of love. Ended up helping them out too. Win win.


Where are the snakes? I've read that Oz is just crawling with poisonous snakes everywhere


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 29, 2017)

Lol. They're all hiding from the shitty 5°c weather right now.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 29, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Where are the snakes? I've read that Oz is just crawling with poisonous snakes everywhere


Snakes that will chase you down and spiders that will kill you by just thinking about biting you!


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 29, 2017)

Just roasted a spider a few hours ago. And haven't seen any snakes in quite some time. Despite living near pine forests.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 29, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3969009
> 
> Not the best pic from earlier this spring, but these are at my daughter's place.
> 23" high, 27" wide growing space. One will be like these, The other a course higher and 6" wider growing space.
> ...


needs cal-mag


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 29, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Where are the snakes? I've read that Oz is just crawling with poisonous snakes everywhere


They overwinter in the Mojave, we affectionately refer to them as Mojave Greens


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 29, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Snakes that will chase you down and spiders that will kill you by just thinking about biting you!


And the ants!! Oh my, the ants


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 29, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I read that motor oil actually expires. Is this true?
> I've got several quarts of Penzoil 100% synthetic in my garage that are at least five years old...


Dino oil is prone to slow oxidation, and the value-added admixture is also slowly perishable.

That said i have a 25-year-old quart of gear oil that I use on my tools. It seems just fine.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 29, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> And the ants!! Oh my, the ants


Belt-fed bullet ants ~shudder~


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 29, 2017)

On vacation. Stopped at an air force museum. Kids lived it. On to the ocean.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 29, 2017)

Decarbing larf for butter. 

The house *really* stinks.  

Smells like money...


----------



## Aly-Wvapes (Jun 29, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> How did that work out for you?


Actually very good. Thanks for asking


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 29, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> What was the occasion when you received your book of anal coupons? Birthday? Anniversary? Anal Day...?


Friday.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 29, 2017)

I lied.

Making a stop at Okefenokee state park then to the ocean.

Going on a swamp and alligator tour.

Camping tonight with the kids.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 29, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I lied.
> 
> Making a stop at Okefenokee state park then to the ocean.
> 
> ...


You're in my backyard.. well a lil further south.. oh wait I thought you said Okeechobee.. you are very close..


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 29, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I lied.
> 
> Making a stop at Okefenokee state park then to the ocean.
> 
> ...


Careful at the beach, we have been having pretty good rip current. It's usually the vacationers who get in trouble..


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 29, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> You're in my backyard.. well a lil further south.. oh wait I thought you said Okeechobee.. you are very close..


I'm at Laura s state park now.


jerryb73 said:


> Careful at the beach, we have been having pretty good rip current. It's usually the vacationers who get in trouble..


I will. I've been around the oceans. I'm a strong swimmer.

Pitched a tent.

 
Headed to Jekyll island in a day or two.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 29, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I'm at Laura s state park now.
> 
> I will. I've been around the oceans. I'm a strong swimmer.
> 
> ...


Man you are literally up the road.. have a good time..


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 29, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Man you are literally up the road.. have a good time..


Small world. Lol.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 29, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Small world. Lol.


Thank you, you've given me the opportunity to insert the most insidious earworm known to man. This shall enshrine my name in Hall of the most hated RIU members. I owe you brother


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 29, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I'm at Laura s state park now.
> 
> I will. I've been around the oceans. I'm a strong swimmer.
> 
> ...



I pitched a tent myself today. I remedied the situation quickly with a little help from lube and pornhub...


----------



## Bareback (Jun 29, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> I pitched a tent myself today. I remedied the situation quickly with a little help from lube and pornhub...


Small world indeed because I did the same......... ohh wait ..... yes tents are nice. 


Hahaha


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 29, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Thank you, you've given me the opportunity to insert the most insidious earworm known to man. This shall enshrine my name in Hall of the most hated RIU members. I owe you brother


No problem.

Its a freebie.


tyler.durden said:


> I pitched a tent myself today. I remedied the situation quickly with a little help from lube and pornhub...


Lol.

I've pitched more than one tent today. The first was remedied with a short hike to a private spot with the ole lady.

Kind of our thing. Doing it in nature.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 29, 2017)

Time to pop some new tomato strains.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 29, 2017)

i haven't had sex in almost 6 months now.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 29, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i haven't had sex in almost 6 months now.


Too late; she's already pregnant


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 29, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i haven't had sex in almost 6 months now.



Get used to it, my man. The party is pretty much over. Hope the planning of faking your own death is going well. PM me for tips...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 29, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I lied.
> 
> Making a stop at Okefenokee state park then to the ocean.
> 
> ...


Remember, those kids are going to remember this forever.

I remember every vacation I was ever on with my parents. I used to ask them years later, 'do you remember this, do you remember that?'

They didn't but I certainly did. Every minute detail.

You never have more power than when you have kids on a vacation. They think you're a god as soon as you cross a state border.

I still remember everytime we'd cross a border my dad would reach his hand back to shake mine and say, 'welcome to Virginia, welcome to North Carolina. You just never forget that stuff.

My favorite was 'welcome to California'.

Have fun making memories for them.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 29, 2017)

I went fishing today, caught 4 nice trout, gave 2 to my neighbor and had the other two for supper.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 30, 2017)

Good night guys/gals .....and a large yellow bird man.

Might actually get 6 hours of sleep tonight ....if my baby boy decides not to wana play at 4am......gotta get up early drive to check my tomatoes and then off to work as usual .....I will be stopping by to check on baby Gary in the morning as well ...haven't seen her since I cut her head off recently ...so will see how my one and only pot plant is doing ....growing in that ((heavy shit)) recommended by GG himself.



Good night my dysfunctional RIU family...have a good night and morning as well..






PENIS!!!


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 30, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3969454
> Time to pop some new tomato strains.


Bro stop playing with my emotions.. lol.. looks like you got some fire!!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 30, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3969454
> Time to pop some new tomato strains.


Cockleberry?? Is that a RIU strain?


----------



## ANC (Jun 30, 2017)

Planted out more winter weed in the rain, planted some onions, beans and beetroot too.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 30, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Cockleberry?? Is that a RIU strain?


Cackleberry. Lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 30, 2017)

Today I turned on the TV. 
NEWSFLASH: Our president is a dick.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 30, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i haven't had sex in almost 6 months now.


Why? Pregnant sex is awesome.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 30, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Remember, those kids are going to remember this forever.
> 
> I remember every vacation I was ever on with my parents. I used to ask them years later, 'do you remember this, do you remember that?'
> 
> ...


You are exactly right. The whole reason I'm in this area is because I was taken here as a kid.

I'm at the ER now. My mom was with us and fell at the camp grounds. She may have a broken arm. 

Not an er but a instant care clinic. 

I think she is ok but she has osteoporosis. Got to make sure.


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 30, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Cockleberry?? Is that a RIU strain?


No. That would be Sockleberry


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 30, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Cackleberry. Lol


CUCKulberry


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> CUCKulberry


Fuckleberry


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 30, 2017)

Fuck me. Broke the ball off the end of the bone that goes into the shoulder.

Said there's nothing to do but wear a sling and take pain pills.

She's tough and we continue on.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 30, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Fuck me. Broke the ball off the end of the bone that goes into the shoulder.
> 
> Said there's nothing to do but wear a sling and take pain pills.
> 
> She's tough and we continue on.


Damn sorry to hear that about your mom. That sounds horrible .


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 30, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Damn sorry to hear that about your mom. That sounds horrible .


It is what it is.

She won't take a pain pill one. She is tough. Been like that all her life.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 30, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> It is what it is.
> 
> She won't take a pain pill one. She is tough. Been like that all her life.


I won't take pain pills either . But damn can't help but feel bad for her.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 30, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I won't take pain pills either . But damn can't help but feel bad for her.


Ill burn one with her.


----------



## ANC (Jun 30, 2017)

She shouldn't be smoking while waiting for the mending.


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 30, 2017)

Pretty sure I read about Comfrey being good for bone damage some place... I know for certain it works as a compost booster.
It's not something you eat. Rather, apply to the affected area.

Not sure how it's supposed to help. But anyways...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 30, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Fuck me. Broke the ball off the end of the bone that goes into the shoulder.
> 
> Said there's nothing to do but wear a sling and take pain pills.
> 
> She's tough and we continue on.


Very sorry to hear this brother, how old is she?


----------



## ANC (Jun 30, 2017)

I don't think they are ready to turn grandma into compost yet.
The hole in the yard was just for show.


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 30, 2017)

ANC said:


> I don't think they are ready to turn grandma into compost yet.
> The hole in the yard was just for show.


Lmao. Not what I meant ANC. just noting some possible helpful uses for our sun loving friends.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 30, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Pretty sure I read about Comfrey being good for bone damage some place... I know for certain it works as a compost booster.
> It's not something you eat. Rather, apply to the affected area.
> 
> Not sure how it's supposed to help. But anyways...


He's not going to compost his mom ..
...... come on dude


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 30, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Why? Pregnant sex is awesome.


That's how I got mine to pop out finally ....good late pregnancy pounding .....he only had one black eye when he was born ..no biggy 

It's the after birth time that sucks ....at least for vagina play that is ((wink)) love my wife


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 30, 2017)

You guys ever send the wrong text to the wrong person .....k so imagine my shenanigans and how bad that could go ......just told a relative I was buying illegal fireworks for my kid .....and I may or may not have mentioned ....tongue punching there fart box .....

LMFAO...Good thing I don't give a fuck.

The one time a year the guy texts to say hi and talk about farming .....I happened to be texting my wife's brother at the same time


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 30, 2017)

Here's the message that went to the wrong very religious relative of mine.
 

Christmas will be awkward I'm sure .....you guys have ruined me ....it's all your fault.


----------



## ANC (Jun 30, 2017)

Lol, so this girl who works with my wife thought the was sending her a message asking If she knew where she could get shrooms. Instead, she sends it on their works WhatsApp group chat. They were cool though, they made her a mushroom shaped cake for her birthday.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 30, 2017)

@420God how's the birds doing bro?

Bet the baby is all grown by now


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 30, 2017)

Holy shit! Its 1:30 and I've done NOTHING. This place is a bad influence. I'm going to see about showering, then try and build a drip system.


----------



## 420God (Jun 30, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> @420God how's the birds doing bro?
> 
> Bet the baby is all grown by now


Yep, it grew up and left the farm with some of the wild juveniles. Haven't seen it in weeks. Weird since it was hatched in the house I thought it'd be tame but it didn't really like people.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 30, 2017)

420God said:


> Yep, it grew up and left the farm with some of the wild juveniles. Haven't seen it in weeks. Weird since it was hatched in the house I thought it'd be tame but it didn't really like people.


Really, maybe your wife was talking about bird soup when you weren't around LOL....usually they stick around where there born ...at least to roost ...especially if they've got food and water .....oh well off he or she goes ....or your wife birdnapped it ......I bought a pair of beautiful tumbler pigeons years ago ....Fred and Wilma ....they were awesome to watch fly in the evenings .....fucking hawk came in and killed em ....they had one baby that stuck around ....it disappeared as well and I figured the hawk got him to ......well that winter I opened the fire place to start it for the first time ....and the poor thing fell down my chimney and died ....they use to all three land up on the chimney during the day


----------



## 420God (Jun 30, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Really, maybe your wife was talking about bird soup when you weren't around LOL....usually they stick around where there born ...at least to roost ...especially if they've got food and water .....oh well off he or she goes ....or your wife birdnapped it ......I bought a pair of beautiful tumbler pigeons years ago ....Fred and Wilma ....they were awesome to watch fly in the evenings .....fucking hawk came in and killed em ....they had one baby that stuck around ....it disappeared as well and I figured the hawk got him to ......well that winter I opened the fire place to start it for the first time ....and the poor thing fell down my chimney and died ....they use to all three land up on the chimney during the day




Lots of birds of prey around but they're well fed by the deer. I have around a dozen feral cats that would make a meal out of it though.


----------



## ovo (Jun 30, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Here's the message that went to the wrong very religious relative of mine.
> View attachment 3969761
> 
> Christmas will be awkward I'm sure .....you guys have ruined me ....it's all your fault.


Hilarious. Did you follow that up with an explanation or apology, how did ya manage to play that off? And what was their response?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Fuck me. Broke the ball off the end of the bone that goes into the shoulder.
> 
> Said there's nothing to do but wear a sling and take pain pills.
> 
> She's tough and we continue on.


Total shoulder is the fix for proximal humeral fracture, in most instances. Please find a good orthopedic surgeon and have her seen very soon, the sooner the better. But you need a good orthopod that frequently does total shoulders.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 30, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Total shoulder is the fix for proximal humeral fracture, in most instances. Please find a good orthopedic surgeon and have her seen very soon, the sooner the better. But you need a good orthopod that frequently does total shoulders.


We have a good one at work, well so I hear. She be busting out the totals..


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> We have a good one at work, well so I hear. She be busting out the totals..


Which joint does she specialize in? Out here I'd be at the Jobe clinic in a heartbeat. Chris, Frank's son, fixed my knee. His dad and him were amazing. Shoulders are very tricky especially in women so I hope Whitebb finds a really good specialist, non unions are horrifically painful.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 30, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Which joint does she specialize in? Out here I'd be at the Jobe clinic in a heartbeat. Chris, Frank's son, fixed my knee. His dad and him were amazing. Shoulders are very tricky especially in women so I hope Whitebb finds a really good specialist, non unions are horrifically painful.


It's good to get a doc that specializes in a specific procedure. 
The surgeon who repaired my rotator cuff doesn't do anything else -- and he's really good at it.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's good to get a doc that specializes in a specific procedure.
> The surgeon who repaired my rotator cuff doesn't do anything else -- and he's really good at it.


That's true the smaller the specialty, usually the better the doctor, takes being close to tertiary care centers though. Shoulders, and hands, are tricky devil boogers!


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 30, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Which joint does she specialize in? Out here I'd be at the Jobe clinic in a heartbeat. Chris, Frank's son, fixed my knee. His dad and him were amazing. Shoulders are very tricky especially in women so I hope Whitebb finds a really good specialist, non unions are horrifically painful.


Yeah, I don't know if she good or not but everyone talks good about her work.. so that's what I got. Lol. She specializes in knee.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 30, 2017)

ovo said:


> Hilarious. Did you follow that up with an explanation or apology, how did ya manage to play that off? And what was their response?


If you knew the person that I accidentaly sent that to ....you'd be laughing even harder ....worst possible person ever ...I'd rather have sent it to my grandmother ....I just said ....oh that text was a joke intended for someone else......he gave me an awkward ..Oh ok lol.....there's very few people I have in my contacts that don't know I'm crazy .....he's one and the guy I buy all our ranches commercial pesticides from is another ........guarenteed he went to look up what tongue punching a fart box means .....God only knows what google told him ......oh well ......we continued to text about irrigating and our families ....so will see how he acts next time I see him ....lol......me and my oldest brother are the black sheep of my fam ....but they all love me and except the fact that I'm tattooed and as crazy as they come....


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 30, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> If you knew the person that I accidentaly sent that to ....you'd be laughing even harder ....worst possible person ever ...I'd rather have sent it to my grandmother ....I just said ....oh that text was a joke intended for someone else......he gave me an awkward ..Oh ok lol.....there's very few people I have in my contacts that don't know I'm crazy .....he's one and the guy I buy all our ranches commercial pesticides from is another ........guarenteed he went to look up what tongue punching a fart box means .....God only knows what google told him ......oh well ......we continued to text about irrigating and our families ....so will see how he acts next time I see him ....lol......me and my oldest brother are the black sheep of my fam ....but they all love me and except the fact that I'm tattooed and as crazy as they come....


I had to Google it..


----------



## 420God (Jun 30, 2017)

Got nailed with a huge cloud burst while working. As if picking up deer ain't bad enough, rain makes it so much worse. I'm on a long run today cleaning up before the holiday.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 30, 2017)

ANC said:


> She shouldn't be smoking while waiting for the mending.


Won't hurt.

It will help. I know that cannabis can be an immune suppressant but it also helps pain and inflammation.



Singlemalt said:


> Very sorry to hear this brother, how old is she?


Mid 60's. Thank you. She is doing ok.


Indacouch said:


> That's how I got mine to pop out finally ....good late pregnancy pounding .....he only had one black eye when he was born ..no biggy
> 
> It's the after birth time that sucks ....at least for vagina play that is ((wink)) love my wife


No doubt. The Dr actually recommended late preg sex for one of our late kids.


curious2garden said:


> Total shoulder is the fix for proximal humeral fracture, in most instances. Please find a good orthopedic surgeon and have her seen very soon, the sooner the better. But you need a good orthopod that frequently does total shoulders.


We will take that into consideration. 

I have a good ortho we are going to when we get back. Nothing I can do at the moment. We are headed home tomorrow. Cutting it a day short.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 30, 2017)

Ever watch "Live PD"? 
That's some funny shit! 
They called in a supervisor for "suspicious fluids". 
Turned out to be fake urine for drug tests. 
LOL


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 30, 2017)

It's Friday .....taco truck time


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 30, 2017)

Came across this guy at work today. Western diamondback rattlesnake.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Came across this guy at work today. Western diamondback rattlesnake.
> View attachment 3970163


people say they are dangerous but they are like the ice cream trucks of snakes. easy to hear them coming.

for what it's worth, i have completed my 3 day clean-a-ganza, deep cleaning every nook and crevice of the house top to bottom.

yes, the parents are stopping by tomorrow.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 30, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Ever watch "Live PD"?
> That's some funny shit!
> They called in a supervisor for "suspicious fluids".
> Turned out to be fake urine for drug tests.
> LOL


They film in the same county that my son lives in. One night I seen the store at corner of the street near his house. It's not in a bad neighborhood it was some drunk chick.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> people say they are dangerous but they are like the ice cream trucks of snakes. easy to hear them coming. ~snip~


Truly sigworthy


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2017)

Johnei said:


> View attachment 3970175
> Finally installed this badboy... sanded all the silver crusty shit off and painted it black to match the body fuckin battery box was in the way, motherfucker I had to redo my whole wiring to the other side of the car ripped the whole interior apart had to buy new connectors and shit and didn't have certain wrench i needed... Car is fucked up tight in the corners now.. shipped this shit from old rsace car in Japan.. it's sikt. That was my morning. Later. Freaks.


I blame ovo


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 1, 2017)

Johnei said:


> View attachment 3970175
> Finally installed this badboy... sanded all the silver crusty shit off and painted it black to match the body fuckin battery box was in the way, motherfucker I had to redo my whole wiring to the other side of the car ripped the whole interior apart had to buy new connectors and shit and didn't have certain wrench i needed... Car is fucked up tight in the corners now.. shipped this shit from old rsace car in Japan.. it's sikt. That was my morning. Later. Freaks.


Cool. Time to stop at the bar for a drink?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 1, 2017)

@ovo did you really snitch?


----------



## ovo (Jul 1, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> @ovo did you really snitch?


absolutely 100% not. i ain't no snitch gary!


----------



## ANC (Jul 1, 2017)

Planted out two more ladies that outgrew the vegging box.
I have 4 big girls outside now.
They sell these Tyvek material shopping bags here for cheap. Decided I will use one as a smart pot
Jesus does it take a lot of soil


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 1, 2017)

So I was a bit wrong. It didn't break the ball clean off. I read the radiology report. It just broke a couple pieces off the ball. 

Not as bad as I said. Still on the way home and the ortho Monday.


----------



## ANC (Jul 1, 2017)

I think I'd prefer to have my balls off completely rather than with chunks out
Found some saved youngberry seeds I overwintered outdoors last year as well as a bag of saved seeds from a giant sweet cantaloupe.
I Might keep a few of the youngberry seedlings, but it's much less work just selling the seedlings.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 1, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> @ovo did you really snitch?


Because we all know snitches never lie


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 1, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> So I was a bit wrong. It didn't break the ball clean off. I read the radiology report. It just broke a couple pieces off the ball.
> 
> Not as bad as I said. Still on the way home and the ortho Monday.


How is she doing pain wise? Ask the orthopod if they will give her growth hormone. This accelerates healing especially, bone, post arthroplasty.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 1, 2017)

Driving to see baby Gary ....even though my grow is one plant ....it's still a big operation .....JJ has no idea


----------



## 420God (Jul 1, 2017)

Today I'm putting in a new power steering pump and brake controller unit on my Sierra. New serpentine belt too.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 1, 2017)

420God said:


> Today I'm putting in a new power steering pump and brake controller unit on my Sierra. New serpentine belt too.
> View attachment 3970379
> View attachment 3970380


Taking my yukon to get a fuel pump installed soon .......has to be towed ....fucker died while I was warming it up ....luckily as you all know ....there's no lack of vehicles at the Inda house ....miss my yukon ....it's got the biggest stereo


----------



## srh88 (Jul 1, 2017)

I've been on this job for about 2 weeks on and off.. in between plumbing jobs. Coming out pretty nice. It looked like complete shit before. I dug out 13 tons of dirt and old stone and laid down 5 yards of concrete with 300 feet worth of rebar in it. Just have to finish pointing it in and finish the wing walls on the steps and it's done. 
  
Now I just need to talk the home owner into letting me redo that stoop and it'll look much better


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 1, 2017)

So I guess aliens are real people ....and the song twinkle twinkle little star proves that .....I guess the part where it says like a diamond in the sky ....is all the proof the tin foil hat crew needs ......I've been trolling a UFO site lately ((imagine that)) ...and this was there new evidence LMFAO .....so I decided to poke fun and offer tin foil hats at a discount....over 1000 messages/replies from pissed off ufologists....lol ....I may have changed the words to that nursery rhyme....making it call them idiots and talk about buttholes and penises...funny part is....I just shared this story in the ...keep it sane thread....and it seems like I may be able to sell a few tin foil hats here.......pics of baby Gary coming soon .


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 1, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> So I guess aliens are real people ....and the song twinkle twinkle little star proves that .....I guess the part where it says like a diamond in the sky ....is all the proof the tin foil hat crew needs ......I've been trolling a UFO site lately ((imagine that)) ...and this was there new evidence LMFAO .....so I decided to poke fun and offer tin foil hats at a discount....over 1000 messages/replies from pissed off ufologists....lol ....I may have changed the words to that nursery rhyme....making it call them idiots and talk about buttholes and penises...funny part is....I just shared this story in the ...keep it sane thread....and it seems like I may be able to sell a few *tin foil* hats here.......pics of baby Gary coming soon .


Some things never go out of fashion.


----------



## ovo (Jul 1, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Some things never go out of fashion.


Bob trolled himself right off the forum through his own abuse. It doesn't surprise me he's looking to blame others.


----------



## sunni (Jul 1, 2017)

New batch of crystals and gemstones gunna make some jewelry


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 1, 2017)

Lil baby Gary 

Lil bigger baby Gary 

Baby Gary after cutting off her head and some bondage 
  
She seems to like bondage .....if she had sisters they'd all like it to ...but my single plant grow OP is doing good ......wish I had time and space for more than one plant ....Oh well, maybe next year ....hopefully this one turns out good so I have a little free smoke.



Plant in pic above is being grown in that heavy shit....stay tuned for next weeks baby Gary report.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 1, 2017)

ovo said:


> Bob trolled himself right off the forum through his own abuse. It doesn't surprise me he's looking to blame others.


Hmmm, I haven't heard anything from Bob, much less blaming others since he's been turtled. "Others" have questioned the action, right now Bob is out of this


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 1, 2017)

And that's baby Gary's protector ....he's crazy and has no sense of humor ....all business


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 1, 2017)

sunni said:


> View attachment 3970439
> New batch of crystals and gemstones gunna make some jewelry


What is the large roundish multi-colored one called? Do you make them?


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 1, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Hmmm, I haven't heard anything from Bob, much less blaming others since he's been turtled. "Others" have questioned the action, right now Bob is out of this


Wait ....Bob got T'd ...WTF happened ...what's this world coming to ..((SMH)) that sucks


----------



## srh88 (Jul 1, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3970445
> And that's baby Gary's protector ....he's crazy and has no sense of humor ....all business


Lol when I lived down south I caught a little lizard and put him in my grow tent. He hung out for like a month until I found him on top of my hood all crispy..


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Lol when I lived down south I caught a little lizard and put him in my grow tent. He hung out for like a month until I found him on top of my hood all crispy..


It's funny ...they never come in the greenhouses...if I had greenhouses that is ....il get striped racers and the occasional rattler cooling themselves in the houses ....luckily my dogs will actually go crazy and act really strange if there's a snake around .....My dog Sady((German shorthair))will literally block my path and whine if there's a snake where I'm headed ....Ruby will just bark and stare ....they get extra treats when they tell dad about snakes LOL.......but since I only have one plant this year and no greenhouses ....it's at one of my families ranches where I do experimental tomatoes each year ...lil closer to the house .....there's always tons of lizards running around ....every year I have little babies like that running around my pots when I water .....I never see the big ones in that particular spot though ....kinda weird


----------



## ovo (Jul 1, 2017)

ANC said:


> Found some saved youngberry seeds I overwintered outdoors last year as well as a bag of saved seeds from a giant sweet cantaloupe.
> I Might keep a few of the youngberry seedlings, but it's much less work just selling the seedlings.


What is Youngberry?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Lol when I lived down south I caught a little lizard and put him in my grow tent. He hung out for like a month until I found him on top of my hood all crispy..


I got bit a shitload of times trying to catch lizards when I visited family in Fla. They are fearless.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 1, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I got bit a shitload of times trying to catch lizards when I visited family in Fla. They are fearless.


when i lived there i moved down from the north.. wild lizards were so weird to me. everyone i hung out with thought i was insane because every time i seen one id try to catch it lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


> when i lived there i moved down from the north.. wild lizards were so weird to me. everyone i hung out with thought i was insane because every time i seen one id try to catch it lol


Little dinosaurs.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


> when i lived there i moved down from the north.. wild lizards were so weird to me. everyone i hung out with thought i was insane because every time i seen one id try to catch it lol


I'm from the north east, i get it, I was just dumb when I was down there. I had to fuck with the fire ants, just once, it was a bad idea. I was tempted to go mess with this little gator I saw, maybe a foot and a half? Then remembered the ant incident and decided against it. I fucked with snakes, not remembering they got poisonous ones, and I swam way the fuck out off shore following a sandbar, by myself, around dusk, not thinking of the sharks and shit. When I got back in there was a beach patrol there that had been watching me for awhile...lol. oops.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 1, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I'm from the north east, i get it, I was just dumb when I was down there. I had to fuck with the fire ants, just once, it was a bad idea. I was tempted to go mess with this little gator I saw, maybe a foot and a half? Then remembered the ant incident and decided against it. I fucked with snakes, not remembering they got poisonous ones, and I swam way the fuck out off shore following a sandbar, by myself, around dusk, not thinking of the sharks and shit. When I got back in there was a beach patrol there that had been watching me for awhile...lol. oops.


same here... north east. i do miss all the crazy shit in florida though haha


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 1, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I'm from the north east, i get it, I was just dumb when I was down there. I had to fuck with the fire ants, just once, it was a bad idea. I was tempted to go mess with this little gator I saw, maybe a foot and a half? Then remembered the ant incident and decided against it. I fucked with snakes, not remembering they got poisonous ones, and I swam way the fuck out off shore following a sandbar, by myself, around dusk, not thinking of the sharks and shit. When I got back in there was a beach patrol there that had been watching me for awhile...lol. oops.


Last time I was on the big island there were reports of tiger shark attacks. 
Not cool. 
Mrs. Stool & I had been getting up early to go snorkeling with sea turtles near our resort -- and tiger sharks specialize in turtles.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 1, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Last time I was on the big island there were reports of tiger shark attacks.
> Not cool.
> Mrs. Stool & I had been getting up early to go snorkeling with sea turtles near our resort -- and tiger sharks specialize in turtles.


You would have been attacked first.

 

Yes I know this is a tortoise....this is my male ......pay close attention to the shape of the head ......that's why the shark would have attacked you first.....Mrs.Stool shouldn't have anything resembling a turtle head.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 1, 2017)

I swear.

I just went off the reservation to one of the grow threads and kicked a hornets' nest. Am I getting many replies? No. I think I've been a T&T inmate too long. 

But there is no "what didn't you accomplish!" thread so here I am, stinking this one up with my irritation.


----------



## 420God (Jul 1, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I swear.
> 
> I just went off the reservation to one of the grow threads and kicked a hornets' nest. Am I getting many replies? No. I think I've been a T&T inmate too long.
> 
> But there is no "what didn't you accomplish!" thread so here I am, stinking this one up with my irritation.


That doesn't sound like a bad thread idea. People could post things they're procrastinating on, maybe because they're unsure of how to get it done where other members could then help them out with it. Or things they just don't feel like doing that they're suppose to but maybe the weather sucks.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 1, 2017)

420God said:


> That doesn't sound like a bad thread idea. People could post things they're procrastinating on, maybe because they're unsure of how to get it done where other members could then help them out with it. Or things they just don't feel like doing that they're suppose to but maybe the weather sucks.


start up another one... 
"what did you accomplish today: grow edition"


id fap to that


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


> when i lived there i moved down from the north.. wild lizards were so weird to me. everyone i hung out with thought i was insane because every time i seen one id try to catch it lol


Lol same here bro, weird lil fuckers.. They don't have those in Indiana..


----------



## srh88 (Jul 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


> start up another one...
> "what did you accomplish today: grow edition"
> 
> 
> id fap to that


...a jabber jibber thread might be a good idea too... maybe there will be less threads about sexing seedlings


----------



## srh88 (Jul 1, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol same here bro, weird lil fuckers.. They don't have those in Indiana..


they were so cool man haha. i was just thinking about florida, i went and got a hoagie from the deli and was thinking... fuck i wish i had a publix around here. their subs were so fucking good


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


> ...a jabber jibber thread might be a good idea too... maybe there will be less threads about sexing seedlings


and more threads about seeding sexlings


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 1, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I swear.
> 
> I just went off the reservation to one of the grow threads and kicked a hornets' nest. Am I getting many replies? No. I think I've been a T&T inmate too long.
> 
> But there is no "what didn't you accomplish!" thread so here I am, stinking this one up with my irritation.



Link?


Not that I wana stir any trouble of course ...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 1, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Link?
> 
> 
> Not that I wana stir any trouble of course ...


Lol
https://www.rollitup.org/t/safest-food-grade-diy-ph-down.942421/page-7#post-13634047







(gotta hit reply to see the image, damn)


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


> they were so cool man haha. i was just thinking about florida, i went and got a hoagie from the deli and was thinking... fuck i wish i had a publix around here. their subs were so fucking good


Lol, yeah Publix got good stuff..


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 1, 2017)

Oh hey @Bob Zmuda I was guna ask you a super important ..........wait never mind 

Did you all hear about the rat infestations going around.

Now you all know why I'm only growing one plant and focusing on the families tomato farms......not only do we have rat infestations((SOMEWHERE)).....we have rats that like to hide inside dirty socks,to try and avoid trouble.....it's easy to figure them out IMO ...as soon as there bottoms get sore they group up for sex and comfort with eachother.......running around pissing uncontrollably all over everything.....((SMH)).....be sure and wash your hands people.... Even worse, I heard there's a few people who keep theses rats as pets ....most likely to drink there piss and have sex with em ((YUCK))....I'm actually setting some cheesy traps out around the house now ....keep em as far away as possible ......careful guys/gals 

They have diseases..

If this offends anybody


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 1, 2017)

Wut up everyone? 
Been laggin on the landscaping, but getting it done little by little. Finished up the plumbing this morning. Drainage and irrigation. Usually I'd let my brother do the shit, but he's been busy working out of town on them Tesla buildings.
@srh88 
   

If i don't drink too much tonight, i should have all the holes dug for the trees in the morning before it gets hot. Still lots to do, but i can see the end finally.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 1, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> How is she doing pain wise? Ask the orthopod if they will give her growth hormone. This accelerates healing especially, bone, post arthroplasty.


She is doing ok. They really didn't give her good pain medicine. They wrote tramadoll and Norco 5's.

I got that covered. A buddy had a handful of perc 7.5's waiting when I pulled in.

I gave her a pot cookie and rubbed some cannabis salve on it. She took a perc and is asleep.

Ill ask about the growth hormone.

She needs something to strengthen her bones because of the osteoporosis.


srh88 said:


> same here... north east. i do miss all the crazy shit in florida though haha


Screw that. It was fun but the hell with the stupid drivers there. No turn signals and bobbing in and out of lanes.


Chunky Stool said:


> Last time I was on the big island there were reports of tiger shark attacks.
> Not cool.
> Mrs. Stool & I had been getting up early to go snorkeling with sea turtles near our resort -- and tiger sharks specialize in turtles.


Yea everyone kept warning me about rip tides and sharks. I'm like I got it. Kept the kids safe but you know I had to swim out.


Edit. Aparantly tramadoll with one l is a banned word. So is the name brand but penis and cereal in butt holes are ok.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 1, 2017)

So, I have these 4 big bushes at the end of the driveway on the opposite side of the line of rhododendrens. They were overgrown and blocking the view to pull out of driveway onto the street.

So around 5PM I started trimming them. Then I said 'fuck it' and cut the 2 front ones to the ground, bungeed them together into bundles and dragged them away. Got dark so I'll cut the other 2 tomorrow.

I'm thinking of slapping up a retaining wall right behind utility pole and dumping the excavated dirt from the paver project there. Then covering with red wood chips and planting a dogwood or 2.

  

While doing this, I came to the realization that I will never be able to actually retire and relax.
Because there's always going to be something to do.

On the bright side, I'm my own boss these days.

When the wife's not around.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 1, 2017)

420God said:


> That doesn't sound like a bad thread idea. People could post things they're procrastinating on, maybe because they're unsure of how to get it done...


Real men don't procrastinate.

They just move one job ahead of another.

(and I'm not telling @420God anything he doesn't already know. Lol.)


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 1, 2017)

The wife and my one daughter bought this 'bird hotel' and set it on the wall.

My orders are to 'stain and polyurethane it and put it up somewhere.'

So it's been there a few days and everyone who stops by says, 'hey tangerine, could you make me one of those?'

I tell them the girls bought it and they all say, 'bullshit, I know you made that.'

So I guess I'll move it in the garage under cover. I have enough of my own stuff to do, and I'm tired of people insisting I made it.

For the record, tangerine green has never made a birdhouse with more than one hole. Honest.
I'll have to get a nice treated 4x4 and some concrete to mount it out back. It's on the list.


----------



## ANC (Jul 2, 2017)

ovo said:


> What is Youngberry?
> View attachment 3970468


It is a kind of blackberry. So Bramble family.


----------



## ovo (Jul 2, 2017)

ANC said:


> It is a kind of blackberry. So Bramble family.


Sounds like a nice hybrid. just looked further into it and some businessman named Young, from Lousiana, was in contact with Luther Burbank who had made a cross of a blackberry and a raspberry and named the hybrid, "Phenomenal" . Young then took the phenomenal and bred it with a dewberry. So youngberry is a cross of the three plants.


----------



## ANC (Jul 2, 2017)

They are good enough to make you keep seeds.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 2, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> On the bright side, I'm my own boss these days.
> 
> When the wife's not around.


lol


----------



## Johnei (Jul 2, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> View attachment 3970795 View attachment 3970796 View attachment 3970797


When this Aligator photo slowly loading down the screen on my 14.4 baud modem, I thought would be very much different.. LOL it\'s more normal picture that i thought.



Accomplish today?, drilled out plastic pots into airpots, another hand full of them.. 20-30minutes, done.
I know you all care. I'm also eating some green eggs and ham. mmmm


----------



## Johnei (Jul 2, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Oh hey @Bob Zmuda I was guna ask you a super important ..........wait never mind
> 
> Did you all hear about the rat infestations going around.
> 
> ...


Leave dishes of strong compost tea with animal things in it for smell attraction and they'll eat it and get microbes in the gut kill them inside out.

did i just type that?

I was never here.

(probably better to let it get nasty anaerobic as well, grow some more helpers in there for this purpose)

(EXIT_SUCCESS);


----------



## neosapien (Jul 2, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> The wife and my one daughter bought this 'bird hotel' and set it on the wall.
> 
> My orders are to 'stain and polyurethane it and put it up somewhere.'
> 
> ...



A bat box has been on my list of things to make for a year now. Supposedly they eat up to 1000 mosquitoes an hour! The problem is getting high enOugh up in a tree to mount it. The higher up I get the more wobbly my legs get and it starts turning into a self fulfilling prophecy.


----------



## 420God (Jul 2, 2017)

neosapien said:


> A bat box has been on my list of things to make for a year now. Supposedly they eat up to 1000 mosquitoes an hour! The problem is getting high enOugh up in a tree to mount it. The higher up I get the more wobbly my legs get and it starts turning into a self fulfilling prophecy.


They're real simple to make and don't have to be very big. This is mine, store bought, it houses 200 bats.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2017)

neosapien said:


> A bat box has been on my list of things to make for a year now. Supposedly they eat up to 1000 mosquitoes an hour! The problem is getting high enOugh up in a tree to mount it. The higher up I get the more wobbly my legs get and it starts turning into a self fulfilling prophecy.


Maybe if you first got up in the tree and then got high enough?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 2, 2017)

420God said:


> They're real simple to make and don't have to be very big. This is mine, store bought, it houses 200 bats.
> View attachment 3970957


 There's no way that holds 200 bats, how big is it? 2ft x 4ft maybe?


----------



## 420God (Jul 2, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> There's no way that holds 200 bats, how big is it? 2ft x 4ft maybe?


Smaller, I think 18 x 24. It has a divider inside of it. I didn't believe it either but that's what it says when I bought it. I guess they really pack in there.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 2, 2017)

I fertilized my garden this morning while standing downwind, so now I stink like fish, yum. I'm pretty sure I lost some sales for the coffee shop when I went. At least it wasn't manure...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 2, 2017)

We got the plans from a nature center we visited a few years back. 

I got a few of them around.

Bats eat half to 100% of their body weight in mosquitoes each night.


----------



## Johnei (Jul 2, 2017)

I think fish smell is worse than manure! uugghh


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 2, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I fertilized my garden this morning while standing downwind, so now I stink like fish, yum. I'm pretty sure I lost some sales for the coffee shop when I went. At least it wasn't manure...


I bought a bunch of Alaska fish fertilizer (2-2-2) in a hose end sprayer bottle because it was on sale. Thought it would work well on the lawn -- and it does. 
BUT... it smells *really* bad, and lingers for several hours. 
Now I know why it was on sale.
The store recently advertised 4th of July sales and they are now giving away the fertilizer as door prizes...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 2, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I bought a bunch of Alaska fish fertilizer (2-2-2) in a hose end sprayer bottle because it was on sale. Thought it would work well on the lawn -- and it does.
> BUT... it smells *really* bad, and lingers for several hours.
> Now I know why it was on sale.
> The store recently advertised 4th of July sales and they are now giving away the fertilizer as door prizes...


I use the Alaska 5-1-1 and Neptunes fish and seaweed 2-3-1 with a generic hose end sprayer. The Neptunes seems to stink more. It was 80 when I was spraying and my neighbor was bitching about the smell. My house is closed up with the AC going, smells fine to me.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 2, 2017)

Johnei said:


> Leave dishes of strong compost tea with animal things in it for smell attraction and they'll eat it and get microbes in the gut kill them inside out.
> 
> did i just type that?
> 
> ...


WOW....you seem to know all about them rats I speak of.

((EXITS TO GET CUSTOM TRAP))


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 2, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I bought a bunch of Alaska fish fertilizer (2-2-2) in a hose end sprayer bottle because it was on sale. Thought it would work well on the lawn -- and it does.
> BUT... it smells *really* bad, and lingers for several hours.
> Now I know why it was on sale.
> The store recently advertised 4th of July sales and they are now giving away the fertilizer as door prizes...





WeedFreak78 said:


> I use the Alaska 5-1-1 and Neptunes fish and seaweed 2-3-1 with a generic hose end sprayer. The Neptunes seems to stink more. It was 80 when I was spraying and my neighbor was bitching about the smell. My house is closed up with the AC going, smells fine to me.


I use the alaska fish fert .....my brother in law says cat fish go nuts for bait dipped in that shit ((literally)).....I use it on pretty much everything ....it's cheap and works good .....besides the god awful smell of course.....last year my wife thought something was dead under our house LMAO ....and me and little Inda were fertilizing our vegetable garden last year ....I said (((bubba wana smell something crazy))) he says yes ......shook the piss out of the bottle .....his reaction was priceless.....lol.....Oh my God dad, the plants don't eat poop .....that's some rank shit though


----------



## TacoMac (Jul 2, 2017)

Mowed the lawn, trimmed a few bushes, weed eated, trimmed the driveway and walkway, replaced a tile in the kitchen floor and re-caulked the master bathroom.

Now I'm sitting down with a cold beer, reading some bullshit here, and then it's off to Fallout 4 for a while.


----------



## ANC (Jul 2, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> Mowed the lawn, trimmed a few bushes, weed eated, trimmed the driveway and walkway


Hope you are composting that or mulching your beds.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 2, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I use the alaska fish fert .....my brother in law says cat fish go nuts for bait dipped in that shit ((literally)).....I use it on pretty much everything ....it's cheap and works good .....besides the god awful smell of course.....last year my wife thought something was dead under our house LMAO ....and me and little Inda were fertilizing our vegetable garden last year ....I said (((bubba wana smell something crazy))) he says yes ......shook the piss out of the bottle .....his reaction was priceless.....lol.....Oh my God dad, the plants don't eat poop .....that's some rank shit though


Shit, a piece of heavy cloth tied on a hook and a jar of that stuff, probably don't even need bait.


----------



## Johnei (Jul 2, 2017)

What's a good mulching tool I am pondering.. besides having a $100,000 truck with one on board for trees...
hmmmmmmm

Newbie mulcher


ANC said:


> Hope you are composting that or mulching your beds.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 2, 2017)

Johnei said:


> What's a good mulching tool I am pondering.. besides having a $100,000 truck with one on board for trees...
> hmmmmmmm
> 
> Newbie mulcher


 For most yard waste, I dump it on the lawn and go over it with the lawn mower. Any leaves, sticks and crap thinner than my thumb gets mowed up for mulch. Bigger branches I manually break or cut into 1-2" pieces and mix into my compost piles. The big logs ands trunks I pile up and then collect the more rotted wood towards the bottom as it builds and mix that into the compost. I've been looking for a chipper that can do up to 3", but they seem to jump in price going from a capacity of 2" up to 3".


----------



## Johnei (Jul 2, 2017)

Lawnmower! cool man. thanks. good idea. I'll crush that shit chop it up, so much weeds to cut down, so much grass, so much mulching is necessary for this to never happen again. 

Can you mulch big huge weeds, or that's just askin for trouble?
Or mulch the weeds, then different wood chip mulch on top? ok plan?
ANC suggests just chop knock the weeds over and cover with mulch.
(Last questions I promise.. lol.. newbie mulcher on the hunt for good mulch info.)


----------



## ANC (Jul 2, 2017)

It takes courage to go my way, but every time you turn over the soil you screw it up a little further.
You should always have at least a cover crop and mulch it over when you can't let it go too wild.
When you dig it over, you expose fresh weed seeds. Be proactive and plant cover crops that you can accept.
Purple clover is quite pretty.


----------



## Johnei (Jul 2, 2017)

ANC said:


> cover crop and mulch it over


this part, u lost me please explain.

when the cover crop grows up, cut and mulch that back onto the floor?

Thanks ANC!


----------



## ANC (Jul 2, 2017)

Yep, or if you need to suppress it more long-term you can mulch with bark chips. Just throw it down thick enough. Letting all the cover crop rot underneath.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 2, 2017)

sunni said:


> View attachment 3970439
> New batch of crystals and gemstones gunna make some jewelry


Do you cut, polish, and wire wrap those as well. I do love a rock. ( Not the same as SF but you know what I mean )


----------



## Bareback (Jul 2, 2017)

srh88 said:


> they were so cool man haha. i was just thinking about florida, i went and got a hoagie from the deli and was thinking... fuck i wish i had a publix around here. their subs were so fucking good


They have the best fried chicken


----------



## Bareback (Jul 2, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Lol
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/safest-food-grade-diy-ph-down.942421/page-7#post-13634047
> 
> 
> ...


I was there the other day and one guy just wouldn't let his argument go he was really really apposed to sulfuric acid , and I don't think he new of the shipping restrictions on it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 2, 2017)

i'm considering blackmailing someone but i think i need help on some of the details.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 2, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> For most yard waste, I dump it on the lawn and go over it with the lawn mower. Any leaves, sticks and crap thinner than my thumb gets mowed up for mulch. Bigger branches I manually break or cut into 1-2" pieces and mix into my compost piles. The big logs ands trunks I pile up and then collect the more rotted wood towards the bottom as it builds and mix that into the compost. I've been looking for a chipper that can do up to 3", but they seem to jump in price going from a capacity of 2" up to 3".


The big stuff also makes good biochar


----------



## Bareback (Jul 2, 2017)

Johnei said:


> Lawnmower! cool man. thanks. good idea. I'll crush that shit chop it up, so much weeds to cut down, so much grass, so much mulching is necessary for this to never happen again.
> 
> Can you mulch big huge weeds, or that's just askin for trouble?
> Or mulch the weeds, then different wood chip mulch on top? ok plan?
> ...


Wood chips are high in carbon , keep mulch on top of soil never mix it in


----------



## neosapien (Jul 2, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm considering blackmailing someone but i think i need help on some of the details.


Good luck Buck! You ain't got shit on me! I'm actually a Cylon from Battlestar Galactica and am going to destroy your home planet on February 29th, 2018. You all will think Neo was lying what a kook! Then Mar 1st Bam!!!!! Fake fucking earth days!

So what's up, you need my web-fu skills?


----------



## sunni (Jul 2, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Do you cut, polish, and wire wrap those as well. I do love a rock. ( Not the same as SF but you know what I mean )


Not these no I purchased these to make jewelry with
Would love to learn to cut and polish but it's a long time away before I start cutting slabs into cabs


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 2, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Good luck Buck! You ain't got shit on me! I'm actually a Cylon from Battlestar Galactica and am going to destroy your home planet on February 29th, 2018. You all will think Neo was lying what a kook! Then Mar 1st Bam!!!!! Fake fucking earth days!
> 
> So what's up, you need my web-fu skills?


how would the money transfer part of the blackmail work? how do you do that part while making sure you're not being set up?

i think i have a legitimate blackmail if i can work out that part.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 2, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> how would the money transfer part of the blackmail work? how do you do that part while making sure you're not being set up?
> 
> i think i have a legitimate blackmail if i can work out that part.


Black briefcase in the airport locker. Then hop a plane and start your new life. Or so I've been told.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 2, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> how would the money transfer part of the blackmail work? how do you do that part while making sure you're not being set up?
> 
> i think i have a legitimate blackmail if i can work out that part.


LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 2, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> how would the money transfer part of the blackmail work? how do you do that part while making sure you're not being set up?
> 
> i think i have a legitimate blackmail if i can work out that part.


Dunno Buck, our new and fearless intrepid legal expert @TacoMac may admonish you and us. Allegedly screenwriters and film producers may be co-conspirators as well if you follow a movie plot


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 2, 2017)

Went and got a 12 x 20 tarp and chopped the other bushes down.

Then I tried dragging the tarp. I wasn't making much progress so I went and got the tractor and 2 bungee straps.

Why beat yourself up?


That's a lot of bush.


I also discovered a concealed maple tree!
 
Must be my lucky day.

Trying to calc how high a little retaining wall could be and whether I can tie it in with current wall. I'll figure something out.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 2, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Went and got a 12 x 20 tarp and chopped the other bushes down.
> 
> Then I tried dragging the tarp. I wasn't making much progress so I went and got the tractor and 2 bungee straps.
> 
> ...


That's what I've been doing at Phil's house but times a million! They let it get way outta control.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 2, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Dunno Buck, our new and fearless intrepid legal expert @TacoMac may admonish you and us. Allegedly screenwriters and film producers may be co-conspirators as well if you follow a movie plot


i'm serious about this. if i can figure out a foolproof money transfer than i can extort someone.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 2, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm serious about this. if i can figure out a foolproof money transfer than i can extort someone.


You have any bridges and flowing rivers nearby?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 2, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> You have any bridges and flowing rivers nearby?


we thinkng a lebowski type deal?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 2, 2017)

This is me right this second:





But with a supercold in my hand


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 2, 2017)

Only got half way because i had other "gardening" to do most the day
Fucking rock hard dirt. Good news is the rest will be easier tomorrow.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jul 2, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Only got half way because i had other "gardening" to do most the day
> Fucking rock hard dirt. Good news is the rest will be even easier tomorrow.
> View attachment 3971292


What are you putting in that row? Arborvitaes?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 2, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> What are you putting in that row? Arborvitaes


Italian cypress, 3' on center


----------



## ovo (Jul 2, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> What are you putting in that row? Arborvitaes?


look in far back of photo next to house.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jul 2, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Italian cypress, 3' on center


Cool man I like Italian cypress they grow up fast.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 2, 2017)

The holes right where the cedar stump was are gonna be mother fuckers. It's why i stopped there. Fuck me tomorrow morning! Some big ass roots all through there


----------



## evergreengardener (Jul 2, 2017)

ovo said:


> look in far back of photo next to house.


I saw the photo thats why i thought arborvitaes thats what they look like to me from that far


----------



## evergreengardener (Jul 2, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> The holes right where the cedar stump was are gonna be mother fuckers. It's why i stopped there. Fuck me tomorrow morning! Some big ass roots all through there
> View attachment 3971297


Yeah those are going to suck just have a axe and mattock with you youll have the hole dug in no time man


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 2, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> Yeah those are going to suck just have a axe and mattock with you youll have the hole dug in no time man


It's cedar, it could be worse. I'll prob just fuck em up with my sawsall.

Up next after this, is planting some super fast growing oleander(white) down the rest of that fence line. Will be way easier too. I won't be fucking with the DG down there. I hate oleander, but what the hell, it grows fast and my neighbor across the dirt road is rockin it. Will make for some nice privacy.


----------



## ovo (Jul 2, 2017)

aero if you knew someone with a stump grinder to knock out that main root base, that could save you a day. maybe an urban forester could swing by at end of his work day and just do those 3 holes


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 2, 2017)

ovo said:


> aero if you knew someone with a stump grinder to knock out that main root base, that could save you a day.


I just grinded down that cedar stump and a big ass pine one up front last week. Probably should have grinded up into there a little further, but, that day was fucked as was lol

I got bags galore of chips to spread soon. Joy!


----------



## ovo (Jul 2, 2017)

so that's what's in those bags off to the side, i was wondering. great mulch!


----------



## Johnei (Jul 2, 2017)

This is the first time I saw how to burn wood to move/shape it how you want.
This guy is amazing! I'm sure you know about him. Just came to mind...
Absolutely amazing...


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## =Your Mom= (Jul 3, 2017)

Baked a shepherds pie, did 2 loads of laundry, watered my "herb garden" (snicker snicker) made my grandson an "egg in a basket", paid the bills and caught up on "Kathy Lee and hoda" (my favorite morning talk show). How are you beautiful people doing?


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 3, 2017)

Morning fam ....I'm off to a late start today ...Allergies decided to kick my ass , partly my fault for missing several days of my allergy meds....so I'm headed to my tomato patch ....brother is off work so he's driving and guna help me put up a new tank ...the one I use for mixing nutes started leaking on me ....this will be my tomatoes first light dose of goodies this year....N .....it's amazing how much tomatoes are actually like growing pot ....as you all know I'm only growing one pot plant this year......but I figured I'd grow some tomatoes in my greenhouses ((why not)).....wish I had time to grow more MJ .....maybe next year ......but I'm fixing to change out my nutrient tank and get the plumbing modified to work ....cool to have my brother along .....maybe il see @Bob Zmuda hitch hiking and pick him up to come along.......still can't believe he got turtled ((SMH))....people's wittle feelings get hurt when they lose at there own game. I laugh at the fact people feel the need to follow and report strangers on the internet .....if they get that butt hurt by strangers on the internet .....they've gotta be the biggest pussies in real life EVER!!!....or literally a 12 year old .....I sent a few tubes of anal ease out to several of you with sore bottoms ....and a box of Kleenex ....you guys know who you are .....I also love how they try to post and play it off as if all is normal ......those are the same kinda people who narc and snitch IRL......glad I only got one plant with crybaby snitches like that lurking around .......sorry to ramble off subject guys .....I obviously hate cry baby ,rat ,narc snitch, bitch ,babies .....if that offends anyone ....Good

K.....off to get this tank swapped out


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 3, 2017)

Seems there's two lurking now .....any guesses ...lol

Triggered so easy it's actually sad ...lol

#FUCKRATS


----------



## ANC (Jul 3, 2017)

Charred and burned about a square meter of dried grape vines. I smell like a wildfire


----------



## =Your Mom= (Jul 3, 2017)

ANC said:


> Charred and burned about a square meter of dried grape vines. I smell like a wildfire


Oooooh I like me a good Pinot Grigio! Do you like older women?


----------



## ANC (Jul 3, 2017)

Lol, I already have one. People always guess her age short by about 20 years so I guess she is a keeper, will let you know if she ever gets tired of my shit


----------



## neosapien (Jul 3, 2017)

=Your Mom= said:


> Baked a shepherds pie, did 2 loads of laundry, watered my "herb garden" (snicker snicker) made my grandson an "egg in a basket", paid the bills and caught up on "Kathy Lee and hoda" (my favorite morning talk show). How are you beautiful people doing?



Good. I went to work and saved the holiday for a customer. I thought she was going to bang me as a tip but she gave me 20 bucks instead so I just got done eating lunch courtesy of the milf and left the waitress the 20 on a 11 dollar tab, as a means of wealth redistribution. Pretty sure she wants to bang me too now. Pretty nice day today to boot.


----------



## _gresh_ (Jul 3, 2017)

Did some fishing at my favorite spot this weekend. No bites, but the weather was absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 3, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> View attachment 3971646 View attachment 3971648 View attachment 3971647
> 
> Did some fishing at my favorite spot this weekend. No bites, but the weather was absolutely gorgeous.


Fucking amazing!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 3, 2017)

=Your Mom= said:


> Baked a shepherds pie, did 2 loads of laundry, watered my "herb garden" (snicker snicker) made my grandson an "egg in a basket", paid the bills and caught up on "Kathy Lee and hoda" (my favorite morning talk show). How are you beautiful people doing?


you know any place i can get an ornamental rug?


----------



## srh88 (Jul 3, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> you know any place i can get an ornamental rug?


Lowe's.. the one near me actually has a real nice selection of rugs.. I got a few for my house


----------



## =Your Mom= (Jul 3, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> you know any place i can get an ornamental rug?


Hello young man! You asked the right person. Rugs are a sort of hobby of mine. I prefer loop stictching my own decorative rugs. In a pinch this is my go to website though. Beautiful decorative rugs at a fraction of the cost. 
https://www.overstock.com/Home-Garden/7x9-10x14-Rugs/Ornamental,/pattern,/608/subcat.html?landingPage=false


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 3, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Went and got a 12 x 20 tarp and chopped the other bushes down.
> 
> Then I tried dragging the tarp. I wasn't making much progress so I went and got the tractor and 2 bungee straps.
> 
> ...


I've been cutting brush for a couple weeks off the septic lines and tanks. Those roots will destroy them.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 3, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> Yeah those are going to suck just have a axe and mattock with you youll have the hole dug in no time man


Reciprocating saws work great on roots. I quit with an axe and mattock when we dug up our septic tanks and lines. 

Then I got mad and went and rented a backhoe for the weekend.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 3, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Lowe's.. the one near me actually has a real nice selection of rugs.. I got a few for my house


i was thinking of 'knots and weaves' decorative rugs in malvern, pa. wonder what their reviews are like though.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 3, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i was thinking of 'knots and weaves' decorative rugs in malvern, pa. wonder what their reviews are like though.


Never been there lol


----------



## =Your Mom= (Jul 3, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i was thinking of 'knots and weaves' decorative rugs in malvern, pa. wonder what their reviews are like though.


Stay away from them! The woman is a complete ninny. She claims to have high quality Egyptian rugs but the designs are so obviously Turkish. I have exchanged many an angry letter with that snake woman.


----------



## =Your Mom= (Jul 3, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Never been there lol


You seem like a strapping young lad. Have you ever licked beef jerky covered in blue cheese? My magic button. Mmmmm.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 3, 2017)

"Snake woman" LOL


----------



## srh88 (Jul 3, 2017)

=Your Mom= said:


> You seem like a strapping young lad. Have you ever licked beef jerky covered in blue cheese? My magic button. Mmmmm.


Sounds creamy and chewy.. I'm down.


----------



## TacoMac (Jul 3, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I've been cutting brush for a couple weeks of the septic lines and tanks. Those roots will destroy them.


In an extreme case, run to home depot, get a bottle of herbicide and pour it down the toilet. The good


whitebb2727 said:


> Reciprocating saws work great on roots. I quit with an axe and mattock when we dug up our septic tanks and lines.
> 
> Then I got mad and went and rented a backhoe for the weekend.


A buddy of mine about 10 years ago got so pissed off over his septic situation (same as yours I guess...tons of growth) he ran up to home depot and bought several bottle of herbicide and poured them all down the toilet.

About 3 months later, everything that came in contact with his septic tank and the drain fields was dead. Completely.

Of course, he can't get grass to grow in that general area to this day, but it solved all the other issues as it all rotted after it all died.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 3, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> In an extreme case, run to home depot, get a bottle of herbicide and pour it down the toilet. The good
> 
> 
> A buddy of mine about 10 years ago got so pissed off over his septic situation (same as yours I guess...tons of growth) he ran up to home depot and bought several bottle of herbicide and poured them all down the toilet.
> ...


I don't want to use chemicals. I'm not far from the river and don't want that stuff making its way to the water. 

I also don't know what herbicide would do to septic bacteria.


I had to dig the line up anyways. All trees removed and now I have been mowing it.

We used a root barrier with the new pipes.

If need be I would rather use copper sulfate.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 3, 2017)

Done.....of course I needed a few plumbing parts I didn't have ....TWICE. Which is always fun especially when I have to drive 30+ miles one way to get them ......buckets and buckets full of elbows, couplers etc etc etc .....but there's always that one piece ......in this case two ......guess it's my fault for the second trip .....did happen upon a delicious taco wagon on my way back though .....so that was nice .....headed home to possibly take the oldest boy for a swim and to waste money on fireworks .....that's the real way to burn money......I guess if someone had to buy pot, that would be another way.

Can't remember the last time I had to buy pot......I'd guess back in 97 or 98 ......


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 3, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Can't remember the last time I had to buy pot......I'd guess back in 97 or 98 ......


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 3, 2017)

Me and the boys just got done with a swim .....now it's time to get some dinner .....then I'm thinkin early smoke sessions the next 2 days for holiday reasons ......fuckin pool was nice after my plumbing cluster fucks today .......K, off to buy some dinner




PENIS!!!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 3, 2017)

I cut down a pear tree in my backyard. It sucked ass and I don't eat pears. I looked it up and you can smoke with pear wood. The web said it's a milder wood like alder. So they suggest mixing it with hickory or pecan. Sounds good to me, I have both on me at all times. 


Won't find out for 6 months to a year though. Gotta let it sit up and get seasoned. I will update if I'm not dead by then.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jul 3, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> It's cedar, it could be worse. I'll prob just fuck em up with my sawsall.
> 
> Up next after this, is planting some super fast growing oleander(white) down the rest of that fence line. Will be way easier too. I won't be fucking with the DG down there. I hate oleander, but what the hell, it grows fast and my neighbor across the dirt road is rockin it. Will make for some nice privacy.
> View attachment 3971299 View attachment 3971300


You may already know but just in case you dont oleander is a highly toxic plant (poisonous to humans and animals alike). It can be serious if not caught right away and can be fatal if ingested. All the parts of this plant are toxic (everything) whether green or dried its still toxic. So IMHO if you have any young ones or animals, I'd look into another plant

EDIT: the poison in oleander plants affect the heart specifically


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Sounds creamy and chewy.. I'm down.


I would be jealous but I know you know this is an obvious Tbonejack sock, right?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I cut down a pear tree in my backyard. It sucked ass and I don't eat pears. I looked it up and you can smoke with pear wood. The web said it's a milder wood like alder. So they suggest mixing it with hickory or pecan. Sounds good to me, I have both on me at all times.
> 
> 
> Won't find out for 6 months to a year though. Gotta let it sit up and get seasoned. I will update if I'm not dead by then.


If you're dead I need your pear wood. It is a singlemalt thing


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 3, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> If you're dead I need your pear wood. It is a singlemalt thing


After I die I'll make sure to send it to you.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 3, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I would be jealous but I know you know this is an obvious Tbonejack sock, right?


6ohmax or yessica.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> 6ohmax or yessica.


Interesting take, 6oh nah, not enough over the top for yessi. I'm sticking at tbone, will be interesting to find out eh?

How's your mom doing?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 3, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Interesting take, 6oh nah, not enough over the top for yessi. I'm sticking at tbone, will be interesting to find out eh?
> 
> How's your mom doing?


She is doing good. The pain pills and cookies I made are helping. She went to town to day. I told her she needed to rest. She is a stubborn woman.

Yessi takes a bit before she goes all out crazy.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> She is doing good. The pain pills and cookies I made are helping. She went to town to day. I told her she needed to rest. She is a stubborn woman.
> 
> Yessi takes a bit before she goes all out crazy.


Good, I'm glad your mom is feeling up to being stubborn. Let me know what the orthopod says.

That was how she behaved but with only one data point not generalizable, so I wait.


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 4, 2017)

I accomplished finding out I don't have a job anymore. After waiting a goddamn week to hear back about when I'm working next. Fucking wonderful!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 4, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I accomplished finding out I don't have a job anymore. After waiting a goddamn week to hear back about when I'm working next. Fucking wonderful!


That sucks mate, sorry to hear it.


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 4, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> That sucks mate, sorry to hear it.


Its okay. Was a shit job. With people who don't explain anything. I'm still waiting to be fekkin paid for last week too.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 4, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Its okay. Was a shit job. With people who don't explain anything. I'm still waiting to be fekkin paid for last week too.


btw..i watched ur sig..to fkn true


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 4, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> btw..i watched ur sig..to fkn true


Foamy is fucking awesome!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2017)

My meal today was courtesy of @GreatwhiteNorth

I finally got my courage up and smoked that King Salmon. It was beyond delicious!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 4, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3971936
> Me and the boys just got done with a swim .....now it's time to get some dinner .....then I'm thinkin early smoke sessions the next 2 days for holiday reasons ......fuckin pool was nice after my plumbing cluster fucks today .......K, off to buy some dinner
> 
> 
> ...


Right on dude! I just can't imagine life without my pool when i lived in Stockton. It was a bad ass pool. Bad ass house too. The fucker is still prob under water though lmao!

So, while you guys are having your fun on this holiday, just keep me in mind k 
I'm finally ready to sink some mother fucking plants! 

Pretty easy shit, except mixing 50/50 native dirt with some compost. Other than that, easy peasy. Getting a great tan i tell ya. Great buzz going already you know it. it's time to get back to work.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 4, 2017)

Think I'm gonna wait until the ibuprofen kicks in though. Plus, the ac feels soooo goood.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 4, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I accomplished finding out I don't have a job anymore. After waiting a goddamn week to hear back about when I'm working next. Fucking wonderful!


Sorry man. Remember, "dish served cold"


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 4, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> My meal today was courtesy of @GreatwhiteNorth
> 
> I finally got my courage up and smoked that King Salmon. It was beyond delicious!


Mmmmmmm....smoked salmon yummy!

We got shit loads of Kokanee we're gonna smoke in the big chief this friday after we get even more of them thursday.
Kinda lame smoking a perfectly good tasting fish like Kokanee imo, but i like making spreads and you just can't beat breaking off a chunk out the fridge. Mmmmmm........


----------



## =Your Mom= (Jul 4, 2017)

So far I've drank 2 bottles of Pinot Grigio. My sons friends are all over and I feel like they're all trying to impress me. I wish they knew they didn't have to. Staring at their young taut penises is more than enough for your mom. My knickers are filled with a mayonnaise like substance. I'm gonna pleasure ALL these young men. Woman power! Vagina power! Keep your laws off my body! My vagina my rules! If I wanna swallow semen it's my business. Yeah trump I'm talking to you! My flower is a national treasure. When you think you're celebrating Americans independence it's really your moms stink roll you're celebrating. Mmmmmmm. Moist oyster.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 4, 2017)

=Your Mom= said:


> So far I've drank 2 bottles of Pinot Grigio. My sons friends are all over and I feel like they're all trying to impress me. I wish they knew they didn't have to. Staring at their young taut penises is more than enough for your mom. My knickers are filled with a mayonnaise like substance. I'm gonna pleasure ALL these young men. Woman power! Vagina power! Keep your laws off my body! My vagina my rules! If I wanna swallow semen it's my business. Yeah trump I'm talking to you! My flower is a national treasure. When you think you're celebrating Americans independence it's really your moms stink roll you're celebrating. Mmmmmmm. Moist oyster.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2017)

=Your Mom= said:


> So far I've drank 2 bottles of Pinot Grigio. My sons friends are all over and I feel like they're all trying to impress me. I wish they knew they didn't have to. Staring at their young taut penises is more than enough for your mom. My knickers are filled with a mayonnaise like substance. I'm gonna pleasure ALL these young men. Woman power! Vagina power! Keep your laws off my body! My vagina my rules! If I wanna swallow semen it's my business. Yeah trump I'm talking to you! My flower is a national treasure. When you think you're celebrating Americans independence it's really your moms stink roll you're celebrating. Mmmmmmm. Moist oyster.


LOL so wrong, jack, so wrong!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 4, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL so wrong, jack, so wrong!


I'm not so up to date here right now.

Are you telling me that yourmom is jack? 

Just come out already dude! Jesus Christ man.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I'm not so up to date here right now.
> 
> Are you telling me that yourmom is jack?
> 
> Just come out already dude! Jesus Christ man.


He's a sock and we've all been conjecturing about whose. My money is on Tbonejack of zarabeth fame.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 4, 2017)

Sheskunk, zarabeth, and now yourmom. Got it.

Dudes who need to just come out already. It's a safe place here. 



@fdd2blk


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 4, 2017)

Would you guys think i was weak if i just fucked the rest of the day off and transplanted tomorrow morning?

Just curious.


Been up working since 4 am gardening. I took a million cuts, then transplanted these bitches

Put that border strip in for the Italian cypress.

Fuck it! I'm done today.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 4, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Right on dude! I just can't imagine life without my pool when i lived in Stockton. It was a bad ass pool. Bad ass house too. The fucker is still prob under water though lmao!
> 
> So, while you guys are having your fun on this holiday, just keep me in mind k
> I'm finally ready to sink some mother fucking plants!
> ...


Looks good dude ....not to rub it in or anything ....but I decided to park my ass on the couch with the AC on blast for the day ....gotta entertain the brother and his family for the 4th tonight ....so I figured I better nap most of the day in my ice cold living room .....I'm actually a bit chilly from resting all day snacking on salami and cheese ...with a cold beverage of course...but I'm guna get up now and start getting food and explosives ready for tonight.....the tool with the long yellow handle in your pic above looks heavy .........K that's enough I'm an asshole .....looks really nice, you made me feel even more worthless than I already did today LOL....but these days are rare for me raising two little monsters .......the coldest beverage at the bottom of the chest is for all your hard work today .....speaking of which ....better go stock that up ....little Inda may not be able to mow the lawn yet ...but he's great at small jobs like filling up the ice chest and bringing me random things ......off I go 


HAPPY 4th everyone


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 4, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Looks good dude ....not to rub it in or anything ....but I decided to park my ass on the couch with the AC on blast for the day ....gotta entertain the brother and his family for the 4th tonight ....so I figured I better nap most of the day in my ice cold living room .....I'm actually a bit chilly from resting all day snacking on salami and cheese ...with a cold beverage of course...but I'm guna get up now and start getting food and explosives ready for tonight.....the tool with the long yellow handle in your pic above looks heavy .........K that's enough I'm an asshole .....looks really nice, you made me feel even more worthless than I already did today LOL....but these days are rare for me raising two little monsters .......the coldest beverage at the bottom of the chest is for all your hard work today .....speaking of which ....better go stock that up ....little Inda may not be able to mow the lawn yet ...but he's great at small jobs like filling up the ice chest and bringing me random things ......off I go
> 
> 
> HAPPY 4th everyone


Whatever dude!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 4, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> My meal today was courtesy of @GreatwhiteNorth
> 
> I finally got my courage up and smoked that King Salmon. It was beyond delicious!


That looks delicious! 


I'd eat that fo sho


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 4, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> My meal today was courtesy of @GreatwhiteNorth
> 
> I finally got my courage up and smoked that King Salmon. It was beyond delicious!


I'd eat that. In fact I will, in maybe 2 more hours, mine is on the smoker right now


----------



## =Your Mom= (Jul 4, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I'm not so up to date here right now.
> 
> Are you telling me that yourmom is jack?
> 
> Just come out already dude! Jesus Christ man.


I'd rather your penis came out. Into my mouth. Your mom is very very horny. Have you ever been smothered by a pair of yellowfin tuna steaks covered in spicy mayo? Because that's what my Labias are going to do to you young man. My tuna tartare is the ambrosia of the gods. Nectar of the Demi gods. I am woman. Here me snarl! You will suck my weather beaten gooch and you will thank me. I see you're a strapping young lad. Angler. Want to angle my butthole? Hehehehe. This Pinot Grigio and crab dip has me feeling some kinda way! Already sucked off one of my sons friends in the bathroom. His wife was too consumed with the ceviches. So so very moist.


----------



## =Your Mom= (Jul 4, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Looks good dude ....not to rub it in or anything ....but I decided to park my ass on the couch with the AC on blast for the day ....gotta entertain the brother and his family for the 4th tonight ....so I figured I better nap most of the day in my ice cold living room .....I'm actually a bit chilly from resting all day snacking on salami and cheese ...with a cold beverage of course...but I'm guna get up now and start getting food and explosives ready for tonight.....the tool with the long yellow handle in your pic above looks heavy .........K that's enough I'm an asshole .....looks really nice, you made me feel even more worthless than I already did today LOL....but these days are rare for me raising two little monsters .......the coldest beverage at the bottom of the chest is for all your hard work today .....speaking of which ....better go stock that up ....little Inda may not be able to mow the lawn yet ...but he's great at small jobs like filling up the ice chest and bringing me random things ......off I go
> 
> 
> HAPPY 4th everyone


Hello young man.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 4, 2017)

LOL

and geography lessons as well! Education was so much thorough in the older generations


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 4, 2017)

=Your Mom= said:


> Because that's what my Labias are going to do to you young man.


Ok, you got me 

But,





Right when i feel a boner happening, i think of my mom cause of your name. She died not long ago. No boner any more.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 4, 2017)

Aw Mom, you changed it. It was funnier as Labuan: federal territory in Malaysia


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd eat that. In fact I will, in maybe 2 more hours, mine is on the smoker right now


Pics please when done


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 4, 2017)

I kept it super simple, but still delicious.
 
Gotta toast those buns
 
Lettuce, tomatoes, and onions. 

I was gonna go all out and do bacon, but someone didn't make it inside! Grrrrrr mrs G! 

They were dope af anyway.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 4, 2017)

I have been spending time with my son and grandson . Good times.....,...

Happy 4th everyone that is anyone, you know who you are.
And can someone tell Bob I said hey, I'll be glad when his sentence is up.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 4, 2017)

I picked one firework ....


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 4, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I have been spending time with my son and grandson . Good times.....,...
> 
> Happy 4th everyone that is anyone, you know who you are.
> And can someone tell Bob I said hey, I'll be glad when his sentence is up.


Happy 4th to you to ......#freeBob


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 4, 2017)

=Your Mom= said:


> Hello young man.


Hello lady with a saucy Vagina


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 4, 2017)

Went to 4th of July sale and bought a new TV, simulated surround sound system (sound bar and sub woofer), and DVD player for living room.

 
So I tell the guy I could use a little help loading into my truck. 'sure, no problem.'

Then, when it's behind truck, I pop open tail gate and they kinda freak out. They said I can't haul it flat and they won't load it flat because the weight could break it or some shit.

So I said just give me the fucking thing and I loaded myself while telling them thanks for the fucking help.

Got it home, unpacked, hooked everything up and it was perfectly fine. I keep a half dozen old bed comforters in the back, layed them all out, put in TV (screen up), secured with a cargo bar and a couple bungees, and kept it under 70 on way home.

Did they think they were dealing with an amateur?

Surround sound utterly kicks ass in a living room. So after it was up and running, wife says, 'You're not allowed to work today, it's the 4th of July.'

say what???

So I excused myself to go get gas and then stopped at my daughter's house to polyurethane this very cool tri-fold privacy partition made by my father in law who died before I met his daughter. Stripped it and stained yesterday.

 

Back to patio paver work tomorrow. I gave the crew 4 days off after they hinted around about it non stop for a week. I put up half of one of the walls then got tired not having the high school kids to bring me the blocks, so I quit.

3 weeks ago their dads stopped by asking if I could use them again this year. 'Yeah, send them over, but no long weekends, we get enough down days from rain.'

I guess I'm just a sap. They'll be doing some stump removal tomorrow from those bushes. I was going to dig them out myself, but those kids need the work and money. Dig in boys, start anywhere. Lol.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 4, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Went to 4th of July sale and bought a new TV, simulated surround sound system (sound bar and sub woofer), and DVD player for living room.
> 
> View attachment 3972431
> So I tell the guy I could use a little help loading into my truck. 'sure, no problem.'
> ...


You know the boys are guna use dynamite for the stumps TANG....it's the 4th of July ...explosives are plentiful nation wide....


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Went to 4th of July sale and bought a new TV, simulated surround sound system (sound bar and sub woofer), and DVD player for living room.
> 
> View attachment 3972431
> So I tell the guy I could use a little help loading into my truck. 'sure, no problem.'
> ...


Many hubby's sneak outside to smoke. You sneak to work! That's hysterical.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 4, 2017)

Time for s'mores


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 4, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Time for s'mores
> View attachment 3972507


nice coals!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 4, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> nice coals!


I added fresh coals just for the s'mores. The good thing about Webers is they're air tight. So if you put the lid on and close the bottom and top vents, the coals will go out. And you can re-light them later.

@420God they help save charcoal like that.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 4, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Time for s'mores
> View attachment 3972507


You going the smore route with that G?

My wife makes these really good choclate bannana things for the grill .....basically she peels one strip of bannana peel open....then carefully cuts sections of bannana out ....replaces those sections with choclate ....sometimes even Carmel filled chocolates .....closes the peel and then we set em over the coals ....fucking delicious Gary.

All that wife Banana talk made me horny


----------



## Bareback (Jul 4, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> You going the smore route with that G?
> 
> My wife makes these really good choclate bannana things for the grill .....basically she peels one strip of bannana peel open....then carefully cuts sections of bannana out ....replaces those sections with choclate ....sometimes even Carmel filled chocolates .....closes the peel and then we set em over the coals ....fucking delicious Gary.
> 
> All that wife Banana talk made me horny


You got any nude pics ........ of the banana/chocolate of course.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 4, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> You going the smore route with that G?
> 
> My wife makes these really good choclate bannana things for the grill .....basically she peels one strip of bannana peel open....then carefully cuts sections of bannana out ....replaces those sections with choclate ....sometimes even Carmel filled chocolates .....closes the peel and then we set em over the coals ....fucking delicious Gary.
> 
> All that wife Banana talk made me horny


Yea the kids wanted s'mores. They've been making them in the microwave but today they wanted the real deal


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 4, 2017)

Bareback said:


> You got any nude pics ........ of the banana/chocolate of course.


My balls are kinda sweaty from standing next to the Q ...but if you don't mind sweat and a few dinglberries ((cheap asswipe)) il PM you some .....anything for a friend


----------



## Bareback (Jul 4, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> My balls are kinda sweaty from standing next to the Q ...but if you don't mind sweat and a few dinglberries ((cheap asswipe)) il PM you some .....anything for a friend


Thanks and I was afraid I get what I asked for.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 4, 2017)

Anybody see our resident Bird lately ...I was driving back from the liquor store and saw this 
Sure hope he's ok .....if you zoom in there's plant material ....looks like sunshines work IMO .....K, off to chill with the fam ....actually taking a shit rite now and taking those pics that Bareback requested .....peace


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 4, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I accomplished finding out I don't have a job anymore. After waiting a goddamn week to hear back about when I'm working next. Fucking wonderful!


Major bummer man.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 4, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I have been spending time with my son and grandson . Good times.....,...
> 
> Happy 4th everyone that is anyone, you know who you are.
> *And can someone tell Bob I said hey, I'll be glad when his sentence is up*.


Did he get the full 30 days? 

We should start a petition...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Did he get the full 30 days?
> 
> We should start a petition...


Won't do any good; RIU is a harsh, merciless, soul-ripping realm gleefully crushing the good and pure. Our beloved Pinworm was cast aside as so much offal into the desert; even as His Son , the Lord of Hosts. Yea verily, verily it is written


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 5, 2017)

Ever have a squib mortar?
It was interesting. 
My neighbor was lighting mortars in the street when one of them launched about a foot out of the tube, then laid on the ground a few seconds before blowing up like a fucking grenade! 
Wow. I had no idea what was happening until a piece of blue shrapnel bounced off my forehead. Mrs. Stool got hit in the cheek and her shirt had a burn hole. The guy standing next to me took one in the neck. He was *not* happy. 
Next year I'm wearing safety glasses.

I am totally serious.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 5, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Ever have a squib mortar?
> It was interesting.
> My neighbor was lighting mortars in the street when one of them launched about a foot out of the tube, then laid on the ground a few seconds before blowing up like a fucking grenade!
> Wow. I had no idea what was happening until a piece of blue shrapnel bounced off my forehead. Mrs. Stool got hit in the cheek and her shirt had a burn hole. The guy standing next to me took one in the neck. He was *not* happy.
> ...


I took some shrapnel to the left eye ....wait until I post a pic of my shirt I had on ....mine was from a giant ballistic style bottle rocket ....the stick was the size of a broom handle .....it had a weird wax type fuse on it ...they almost burn like a candle for a bit and then the fuse lights .....well this one melted the explosive head off the stick .....and before I could react ...((BOOM)) momma Inda couldn't find anything in my eye ....so it must be a scratch maybe ....it's watering like =your moms= pussy and is very annoying every time I blink ......I learned my lesson for sure .....buy better illegal fireworks with normal fuses next year ......good night guys/gals 


NOTE- when I said =your mom= I was talking about our new wine drinking member who posted earlier....I felt I needed to clear that up ...lol 

K...Nite 




And PENIS!!!!!!!

Fucking eye *FUCK!!! *


----------



## ANC (Jul 5, 2017)

Taking a break now. Busy ripping out a giant grapevine that seriously overgrows my place every summer. Also ripping out a peach tree that carries the most godawful peaches. Then I need to hack the pieces of vine still stuck in the mango tree and trim that tree too so I have sun on my best growspot. My back is on fire already.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 5, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Anybody see our resident Bird lately ...I was driving back from the liquor store and saw this View attachment 3972535
> Sure hope he's ok .....if you zoom in there's plant material ....looks like sunshines work IMO .....K, off to chill with the fam ....actually taking a shit rite now and taking those pics that Bareback requested .....peace


No, if somebody fucked with @mr sunshine 's shopping cart, there would be blood on the street, signs of a death struggle and National Guard troops present under martial law.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 5, 2017)

Fucked a hooker in the ass, check.

Set up a grow op for a stage 4 breast cancer patient, check.

Sold a ton of next generation LED lighting, check.

Ignored the crowds and celebrated Independence Day my way, check.

Grilled a phenomenal ribeye steak I'm still picking out of my teeth, check.

WTF did y'all do with your pathetic lil lives, anyway?


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 5, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> No, if somebody fucked with @mr sunshine 's shopping cart, there would be blood on the street, signs of a death struggle and National Guard troops present under martial law.


Bada Bing!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 5, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Ever have a squib mortar?
> It was interesting.
> My neighbor was lighting mortars in the street when one of them launched about a foot out of the tube, then laid on the ground a few seconds before blowing up like a fucking grenade!
> Wow. I had no idea what was happening until a piece of blue shrapnel bounced off my forehead. Mrs. Stool got hit in the cheek and her shirt had a burn hole. The guy standing next to me took one in the neck. He was *not* happy.
> ...


I had got these giant bottle rockets down south one year, they were like 3' long and the rocket part looked liked 4 D batteries stacked on the end. We were hammered lighting them off. I went to stick one in the ground and the stick broke, leaving only a little stub. I got pissed and stabbed it into the ground as hard as I could...bad idea, it was in so tight out never launched. It blew ans threw sparks and burning material across 4 neighbors yards, we were running around like crazy making sure we didn't light the neighborhood on fire..lol.


----------



## ANC (Jul 5, 2017)

I fucked up that vine good!. Thank God for surgical spirits as my hands are screwed. I have this badarse saw that looks as if it came out of the 50s. Sharp as all heck. I'll get the peach tree tomorrow, I'm done for.


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 5, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I took some shrapnel to the left eye .... momma Inda couldn't find anything in my eye ....so it must be a scratch maybe
> 
> K...Nite
> 
> ...



I'd get that eye looked at bro. I've had plenty of shit dug outta my eyes. It fucking sucks. I hate needles at the best of times. More so when there's one coming towards your eye and you've gotta stay still.

That's the life of a foundry man though. Kinda glad that stage of my life is past. No more metal sparks seared into my eyes. In case you're wondering. Safety goggles only work if the seals aren't fucked. And they actually fit your face properly...

Oh and grinder sparks up the nose are a bitch too.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 5, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I'd get that eye looked at bro. I've had plenty of shit dug outta my eyes. It fucking sucks. I hate needles at the best of times. More so when there's one coming towards your eye and you've gotta stay still.
> 
> That's the life of a foundry man though. Kinda glad that stage of my life is past. No more metal sparks seared into my eyes. In case you're wondering. Safety goggles only work if the seals aren't fucked. And they actually fit your face properly...
> 
> Oh and grinder sparks up the nose are a bitch too.


I've had shit drilled out of my eyes at least a half dozen times. Major surgery once after a paint stripping wheel exploded off a hand grinder. You get used to people sticking needles in your eyes, eventually...


----------



## ovo (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 5, 2017)

WTF Walmart? 
I don't need scrotal support or a fake full-body tattoo!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I took some shrapnel to the left eye ....wait until I post a pic of my shirt I had on ....mine was from a giant ballistic style bottle rocket ....the stick was the size of a broom handle .....it had a weird wax type fuse on it ...they almost burn like a candle for a bit and then the fuse lights .....well this one melted the explosive head off the stick .....and before I could react ...((BOOM)) momma Inda couldn't find anything in my eye ....so it must be a scratch maybe ....it's watering like =your moms= pussy and is very annoying every time I blink ......I learned my lesson for sure .....buy better illegal fireworks with normal fuses next year ......good night guys/gals
> 
> 
> NOTE- when I said =your mom= I was talking about our new wine drinking member who posted earlier....I felt I needed to clear that up ...lol
> ...


Keep your affected eye closed for 24 hours. Usually we put some neosporin (opthalmic) in your eye and then a piece of gauze over your eyelid and tape it. After 24 hours if it's still scratchy you need to go to the urgent care, or an opthalmologist and have them put some flourescein in your eye and take a look.

Next year wear a face shield and body armor for this type of work, don't forget the leather chaps


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> WTF Walmart?
> I don't need scrotal support or a fake full-body tattoo!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3972756


----------



## =Your Mom= (Jul 5, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> WTF Walmart?
> I don't need scrotal support or a fake full-body tattoo!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3972756


Mmmmm. I bet your mom would look so hot in that full body tattoo suit. I could get all the young men to think I was a teenager again. What a hoot!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 5, 2017)

=Your Mom= said:


> Mmmmm. I bet your mom would look so hot in that full body tattoo suit. I could get all the young men to think I was a teenager again. What a hoot!


That aroma of schmaltz and kreplach might give it away ;(


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 5, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I took some shrapnel to the left eye ....wait until I post a pic of my shirt I had on ....mine was from a giant ballistic style bottle rocket ....the stick was the size of a broom handle .....it had a weird wax type fuse on it ...they almost burn like a candle for a bit and then the fuse lights .....well this one melted the explosive head off the stick .....and before I could react ...((BOOM)) momma Inda couldn't find anything in my eye ....so it must be a scratch maybe ....it's watering like =your moms= pussy and is very annoying every time I blink ......I learned my lesson for sure .....buy better illegal fireworks with normal fuses next year ......good night guys/gals
> 
> 
> NOTE- when I said =your mom= I was talking about our new wine drinking member who posted earlier....I felt I needed to clear that up ...lol
> ...


I took a mortar to the stomach last night. Dad knocked a tube over and there it went. 

I'm good. Only got burned a little.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 5, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> That aroma of schmaltz and kreplach might give it away ;(


mmmm schmaltz

=my mom= made it extra trayf ... with the cracklings still in; it was a fixture at breakfast time


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 5, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> WTF Walmart?
> I don't need scrotal support or a fake full-body tattoo!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3972756


IDK, if it had moisture wicking fabric.. might be kinda comfy in the summer.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 5, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I'd get that eye looked at bro. I've had plenty of shit dug outta my eyes. It fucking sucks. I hate needles at the best of times. More so when there's one coming towards your eye and you've gotta stay still.
> 
> That's the life of a foundry man though. Kinda glad that stage of my life is past. No more metal sparks seared into my eyes. In case you're wondering. Safety goggles only work if the seals aren't fucked. And they actually fit your face properly...
> 
> Oh and grinder sparks up the nose are a bitch too.


I know the needle to the eye feeling ....As a young boy I played baseball constantly ((pitcher&first base)) the one thing I have ass loads of trophies for....so when I was young about 9 or 10 I'd say. I was out smacking rocks from my driveway with a stick ....did this everyday after school ...there was a fence across the street and I'd try to smack all dad's gravel over the fence for a home run.....Well one day I couldn't find my stick/bat I used for hitting rocks .....so I grabbed my actual aluminum Louisville slugger and decided that would work .....it worked very well ....I was fuckin those rocks up ....fast forward to the next morning ....I woke up and only one eye opened .....I ran to the bathroom and my eye looked like a swollen pink vagina ((for visual)).....Mom took me to the clinic and the doctor found copious amounts of aluminum in my eye .....they had to scrape and dig into my eye forever ....then I had to be a pirate for a few months ....they dug it out on two seperate occasions ....SCARY shit ....of course everyone was wondering how the metal got in my eye to begin with ....I remember mom and dad asking if I was blowing cans up with firecrackers LOL......Then dad asked what I did the day before ....that's how we figured out what it was .....every rock I hit was taking chunks out of the bat ......so a couple surgeries and a pirate patch ....and having to wear those dark old people goggles as a kid......taught me how important eye protection is ......to this day I have what I call floaters in my left eye ....they look like clear strands of pubic hair that float across my vision ....and my sight isn't great either out of that eye ..........last night when my eye got hit ....I immediately screamed ...it's ok,it's my bad eye.........The doc told me as a boy he had to leave a few pieces that were super deep and in important areas.....he said they may come out on there own ((shruggs)).....you should see me read an eye chart ....real good with my right eye .....might as well be in chinese for my left .......so now I wear eye protection for everything .....can't afford to hurt my good eye ....I even wear swimming goggles during sex

I keep that bat by my door for obvious reasons to this day .....il snap a pic of it later.

My eye feels more like it got hit/punched more than something stuck in it from last night ((thankfully)).....I'm just a little concerned cause I had some dried blood in the corner of my eye when I woke up .....but my vision seems as fucked up as ever so IDK .

Oh, and the batter stance is what saved my right eye from the metal.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 5, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I know the needle to the eye feeling ....As a young boy I played baseball constantly ((pitcher&first base)) the one thing I have ass loads of trophies for....so when I was young about 9 or 10 I'd say. I was out smacking rocks from my driveway with a stick ....did this everyday after school ...there was a fence across the street and I'd try to smack all dad's gravel over the fence for a home run.....Well one day I couldn't find my stick/bat I used for hitting rocks .....so I grabbed my actual aluminum Louisville slugger and decided that would work .....it worked very well ....I was fuckin those rocks up ....fast forward to the next morning ....I woke up and only one eye opened .....I ran to the bathroom and my eye looked like a swollen pink vagina ((for visual)).....Mom took me to the clinic and the doctor found copious amounts of aluminum in my eye .....they had to scrape and dig into my eye forever ....then I had to be a pirate for a few months ....they dug it out on two seperate occasions ....SCARY shit ....of course everyone was wondering how the metal got in my eye to begin with ....I remember mom and dad asking if I was blowing cans up with firecrackers LOL......Then dad asked what I did the day before ....that's how we figured out what it was .....every rock I hit was taking chunks out of the bat ......so a couple surgeries and a pirate patch ....and having to wear those dark old people goggles as a kid......taught me how important eye protection is ......to this day I have what I call floaters in my left eye ....they look like clear strands of pubic hair that float across my vision ....and my sight isn't great either out of that eye ..........last night when my eye got hit ....I immediately screamed ...it's ok,it's my bad eye.........The doc told me as a boy he had to leave a few pieces that were super deep and in important areas.....he said they may come out on there own ((shruggs)).....you should see me read an eye chart ....real good with my right eye .....might as well be in chinese for my left .......so now I wear eye protection for everything .....can't afford to hurt my good eye ....I even wear swimming goggles during sex
> 
> I keep that bat by my door for obvious reasons to this day .....il snap a pic of it later.
> 
> ...


Huh, weird, I have an aluminum bat that I've been using for years to hit rocks when I'm on the beach, I've never noticed any shrapnel injuries, and it's definitely missing chunks.

We were hiking once and my buddy brought an alum T ball bat. He was going around knocking over dead trees, when all of a sudden I heard this huge CRACK and something went whooshing by my head. I looked at him and He was staring at me, broken bat in hand and sheet white. He had broken the bat in half when he hit a tree that wasn't rotted and about 10" of the end, with nice jagged breaks, went flying about 6" behind my head. He said He said he saw it all happen in slow motion once the bat broke and thought i was dead.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 5, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Huh, weird, I have an aluminum bat that I've been using for years to hit rocks when I'm on the beach, I've never noticed any shrapnel injuries, and it's definitely missing chunks.
> 
> We were hiking once and my buddy brought an alum T ball bat. He was going around knocking over dead trees, when all of a sudden I heard this huge CRACK and something went whooshing by my head. I looked at him and He was staring at me, broken bat in hand and sheet white. He had broken the bat in half when he hit a tree that wasn't rotted and about 10" of the end, with nice jagged breaks, went flying about 6" behind my head. He said He said he saw it all happen in slow motion once the bat broke and thought i was dead.


I had a similar experience golfing. When my buddy tried to hit a tee shot with a 3 iron, the head snapped off and went flying by MY head -- within a couple of inches. I actually heard it whiz by! 
Not fucking cool man!


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 5, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Did he get the full 30 days?
> 
> We should start a petition...


Wouldn't let me like your post so 

*LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE, LIKE, LIKE!!!!!!!*

I can't stand when one of the crew gets turtled. Especially when it's because of one of our resident psychopaths socks. Bob did what he had to do, I'm sure will all have to stuff our meat in a socks fart box for the greater good of RIU at some point......just sucks it was Bob, and the homosexual hating sock, who is actually a homosexual gets to stay ((smh))....we all need to go on a sock hunt in BZ's honor .....I've decided to hold off on more exercise and eating healthy until Bob returns ....we should all make a sacrifice for our absent brother.

I sent one of my balloons filled with many drugs a midget prostitute and some left over illegal fireworks in Bobs direction.....not sure exactly where he lives ...but I hope he gets it .


Yes I could of sent him a full sized prostitute ...but I had to keep the weight down on the balloons.

No exercise or healthy food until Bob is back.


#FreeBobZmuda


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 5, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Huh, weird, I have an aluminum bat that I've been using for years to hit rocks when I'm on the beach, I've never noticed any shrapnel injuries, and it's definitely missing chunks.
> 
> We were hiking once and my buddy brought an alum T ball bat. He was going around knocking over dead trees, when all of a sudden I heard this huge CRACK and something went whooshing by my head. I looked at him and He was staring at me, broken bat in hand and sheet white. He had broken the bat in half when he hit a tree that wasn't rotted and about 10" of the end, with nice jagged breaks, went flying about 6" behind my head. He said He said he saw it all happen in slow motion once the bat broke and thought i was dead.


Careful dude....mines an aluminum Louisville and it fucked my eye up homie.....if you see chunks missing like you mentioned above ....you're probably getting very lucky ....just be careful ...waking up with swollen vagina eye sucks.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 5, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Keep your affected eye closed for 24 hours. Usually we put some neosporin (opthalmic) in your eye and then a piece of gauze over your eyelid and tape it. After 24 hours if it's still scratchy you need to go to the urgent care, or an opthalmologist and have them put some flourescein in your eye and take a look.
> 
> Next year wear a face shield and body armor for this type of work, don't forget the leather chaps


neosporin in the tube Annie?

I stayed home from working today, just to stay away from the dust and hay floating around from loading trucks .....I can't see a cut where blood would even come from...and the scratchy feeling is far less than yesterday ....it feels more like it was poked ....kind of like a bruised feeling if that makes sense.


----------



## ovo (Jul 5, 2017)

liquid not ointment


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Wouldn't let me like your post so
> 
> *LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE, LIKE, LIKE!!!!!!!*
> 
> ...


This post inspired me! I began to cogitate on what would be a tribute to Bobby Z? With the advent of our newest sock, =your mom=, I realized my oyster could never be moister. Then I had the epiphany; it was time to get that boob enhancement. So today, just for our Bobby I'm going to have my boobs returned to my chest! After all it's never too late.

#FreeBobbyZ!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 5, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I had a similar experience golfing. When my buddy tried to hit a tee shot with a 3 iron, the head snapped off and went flying by MY head -- within a couple of inches. I actually heard it whiz by!
> Not fucking cool man!


We were trying to pull a truck out of the mud one time. I learned to hook to the frame and not the ball on the hitch. 

The ball came off and went by my head and through my back window.

Scary for sure.

I had to have my eye scrubbed from an industrial accident one time. One of the few medical uses for cocaine. I think that's what they used to numb my eye.


I got a aluminum spiral, while drilling in the military, in my eye. Somehow it made it past a face shield and eye glasses. It hooked right in my eye. Its hard not to move your eye, with metal hanging out of it, on the ride to the clinic.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 5, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> This post inspired me! I began to cogitate on what would be a tribute to Bobby Z? With the advent of our newest sock, =your mom=, I realized my oyster could never be moister. Then I had the epiphany; it was time to get that boob enhancement. So today, just for our Bobby I'm going to have my boobs returned to my chest! After all it's never too late.
> 
> #FreeBobbyZ!


God that was beautiful...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> neosporin in the tube Annie?
> 
> I stayed home from working today, just to stay away from the dust and hay floating around from loading trucks .....I can't see a cut where blood would even come from...and the scratchy feeling is far less than yesterday ....it feels more like it was poked ....kind of like a bruised feeling if that makes sense.


It's an opthalmic ointment! The solution is worthless for this type of injury. Here's the info on it.
http://www.rxlist.com/neosporin-ophthalmic-ointment-drug.htm


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 5, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Wouldn't let me like your post so
> 
> *LIKE,LIKE,LIKE,LIKE, LIKE, LIKE!!!!!!!*
> 
> ...


During this solemn and mournful interval, I shall maintain a severe discipline in honor of our fallen warrior of knitted footwear.

I will drink only domestic beer during this time.

@Bob Zmuda, you are remembered, honored, loved. Feel our support.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 5, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> It's an opthalmic ointment! The solution is worthless for this type of injury. Here's the info on it.
> http://www.rxlist.com/neosporin-ophthalmic-ointment-drug.htm


TY


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 5, 2017)

I shall keep his Avi alive and safe until his return...so all will have to think of him when they see it ....I see some trouble coming my way from that Avi ....but Bobs doing his time ....so it's the least I can do.

#freeBob


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm trying to get motivated for yard work. 
This should help...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 5, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> During this solemn and mournful interval, I shall maintain a severe discipline in honor of our fallen warrior of knitted footwear.
> 
> I will drink only domestic beer during this time.
> 
> @Bob Zmuda, you are remembered, honored, loved. Feel our support.


I shall play with my penis two times extra daily in remembrance.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> During this solemn and mournful interval, I shall maintain a severe discipline in honor of our fallen warrior of knitted footwear.
> 
> I will drink only domestic beer during this time.
> 
> @Bob Zmuda, you are remembered, honored, loved. Feel our support.


Somehow I think the only thing feeling support is the trout Bob is wrangling in the streams working on his fly fishing technique. This is a well deserved summer vacay for him. He may have even planned this. After all we have pretty high expectations of the Bob.

#BoobsforBob


----------



## _gresh_ (Jul 5, 2017)

Found a nest this morning. Noisey little bastards..


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 5, 2017)

Bob will surveeeeeve!


----------



## ANC (Jul 5, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> View attachment 3972718 View attachment 3972719
> 
> Found a nest this morning. Noisey little bastards..


I know it's tempting but keep your pecker away from them.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 5, 2017)

ANC said:


> I know it's tempting but keep your pecker away from them.


LOL


----------



## _gresh_ (Jul 5, 2017)

ANC said:


> I know it's tempting but keep your pecker away from them.


Found a big pile of feathers a few feet away from the tree. Hope their parent/parents are alright. Lots of fox active in this area during summer.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 5, 2017)

@Indacouch 

I've had 2 eye injuries in recent years. Both involving my daughter. Both 1 week before we got on an airplane to China for a month. The 1st was her fingernail scratching my fucking eyeball. The 2nd was her giving me a paper cut on my fucking eyeball. I went to urgent care both times and got those opthalmic drops. Both times they put some dye in my eye and were like yep that's pretty scratched you need a specialist. And both times I was like yeah I'm going to China in a week, I think I'm going to let the natural pollution cure me. Moral of the story is... Listen to Annie cuz I did and hallelujah praise Jesus it's a miracle I can see again.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 5, 2017)

Seeing all these Bob avatars brought a tear to my eye .....I say eye((Singular))because my injured eye has had tears in it since the explosion last night.

Guna go to the fuckin doctor....I'm getting the oh shit reaction from people who see it ....even momma was like ...Oh my God babe ....fuckin defective bottle rockets


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 5, 2017)

Penis.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 5, 2017)

Bulbous


----------



## Johnei (Jul 5, 2017)

Today I hung outside the window like tarazan and cut a tree down that was hugging my house. It was so huge if I just chopped it from the bottom it would of fucking crushed everything in it's path destroying my whole yard and maybe when snapping... snap my head off if i did it all at once like that, so I pulled a tarzan with the mini chainsaw home depot rental hanging out the window with my buddy holding my belt. that was fun. Mission accomplished. The roots go so deep fuckin up my main drain clogging it up. That tree was also a pathway for animals to climb the side of my house also.. fucking raccoons. My hands are so fucked now~!


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 6, 2017)

Good night guys/gals ....off to bed after a quick doobie on the porch ...which I'm consuming now 

Should be easier to sleep since only one eye needs to close ....doctor tomorrow .....after I tend to my tomato patch and baby Gary of course.....priorities 



PENIS!!!!!

Have a good night and morning.

#FreeBobZmuda


----------



## ANC (Jul 6, 2017)

Sharpened my axe and turned all the vines I ripped out yesterday into firewood sized pieces.
Now I can add blisters to the cuts and scrapes from yesterday. I much prefer working with my head.

Just get an eyepatch and tell people it was a penis accident. If they look at you funny reassure them that it was your own.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 6, 2017)

Finished the walkway this morning. Now back to plumbing


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 6, 2017)

Up at 5, watered the veggies garden, watered the indoors shit, fed and played with the pussies, back in bed by 6, up at 8, showered, breakfast. Now I'm heading out on a relief mission. My friends are spending all week at the beach, i was supposed to go but didn't. They were counting on me bringing copious amounts of marijuana, now they're out. So I'm heading down with a bag of goodies to obliterate them and gonna see about working on propagating some skin cancer. Last time I went I came home with purple arms and shoulders... OUCH!


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 6, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Finished the walkway this morning. Now back to plumbing
> View attachment 3973307 View attachment 3973308 View attachment 3973309


Great work man. That looks bad ass..


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Good night guys/gals ....off to bed after a quick doobie on the porch ...which I'm consuming now
> 
> Should be easier to sleep since only one eye needs to close ....doctor tomorrow .....after I tend to my tomato patch and baby Gary of course.....priorities
> 
> ...


Let me know what he says. I'm thinking of you.

#BoobsforBob


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 6, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Up at 5, watered the veggies garden, watered the indoors shit, fed and played with the pussies, back in bed by 6, up at 8, showered, breakfast. Now I'm heading out on a relief mission. My friends are spending all week at the beach, i was supposed to go but didn't. They were counting on me bringing copious amounts of marijuana, now they're out. So I'm heading down with a bag of goodies to obliterate them and gonna see about working on propagating some skin cancer. Last time I went I came home with purple arms and shoulders... OUCH!


I've had a few "pre-cancerous" things removed from my skin and don't fuck around when it comes to sunscreen. 
Gotta be a minimum of SPF 30, but I prefer 50 -- w/no fragrance.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've had a few "pre-cancerous" things removed from my skin and don't fuck around when it comes to sunscreen.
> Gotta be a minimum of SPF 30, but I prefer 50 -- w/no fragrance.


Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Body Mist SPF 100+





I love that shit. You just spray it on. There's a mild smell of propellant and then gone. No grease, even application and all day coverage.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 6, 2017)

Good morning everyone ....my eye is actually feeling a bit better today ....momma already made me an App for this afternoon ....I really don't wana go, but I will just because it's set already .....I finally found where the blood was coming from .....there's a cut on my eye lid. I'm actually happy to see that cut.


I actually have some investigating to do....I got a text/tip from one of my long time friends/patients saying a newer person I've been helping is selling my tomatoes I give her ......so as you all know I give tomatoes to these sick people 100% free ....as long as they're in the situation they need it and it's confirmed by someone super close to me .....I don't have many that I help ...but the ones I do I try to take care of because of what it did for my sister .....I don't mind giving fresh veggies to people who need them .......But with a little investigating ...sure as shit ....she's keeping half and $$$ the other half ....I don't know if I should be all that upset ...but honestly it kinda pisses me off some ....I don't gain anything monetary wise from helping and it's pretty shitty this lady would do that .....I'd rather save it for others who actually make there tomatoes last for a reasonable amount of time and really need them .....people get so fucking greedy when it comes to $$$......Crazy part is,I know she's legit a very sick person ....so now I'm wondering if I should stop helping her altogether or just seriously cut back what I give her.....if she had sold the entire amount...I would have cut her off no questions asked .....but the person who got it from her ....actually wanted more but she told him no because she couldn't go without .


What do you guys suggest in this situation honestly?

I expect some sexual and possible mafia type responses ...but I'm hoping for a few serious ones as well if possible .......I'm pretty passionate about helping people like my sister ....I just don't need any drama from people illegally selling my tomatoes and having it come back on me .....originating from a legal no prophet donation out of kindness ........Sucky situation


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 6, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Good morning everyone ....my eye is actually feeling a bit better today ....momma already made me an App for this afternoon ....I really don't wana go, but I will just because it's set already .....I finally found where the blood was coming from .....there's a cut on my eye lid. I'm actually happy to see that cut.
> 
> 
> I actually have some investigating to do....I got a text/tip from one of my long time friends/patients saying a newer person I've been helping is selling my tomatoes I give her ......so as you all know I give tomatoes to these sick people 100% free ....as long as they're in the situation they need it and it's confirmed by someone super close to me .....I don't have many that I help ...but the ones I do I try to take care of because of what it did for my sister .....I don't mind giving fresh veggies to people who need them .......But with a little investigating ...sure as shit ....she's keeping half and $$$ the other half ....I don't know if I should be all that upset ...but honestly it kinda pisses me off some ....I don't gain anything monetary wise from helping and it's pretty shitty this lady would do that .....I'd rather save it for others who actually make there tomatoes last for a reasonable amount of time and really need them .....people get so fucking greedy when it comes to $$$......Crazy part is,I know she's legit a very sick person ....so now I'm wondering if I should stop helping her altogether or just seriously cut back what I give her.....if she had sold the entire amount...I would have cut her off no questions asked .....but the person who got it from her ....actually wanted more but she told him no because she couldn't go without .
> ...


That's a tough situation for sure.
It could definitely make you a target for law enforcement. They love going after the source and will cut deals to get bigger fish.
Have you thought about sitting down with her for a chat? Maybe there's a compelling reason that she's selling tomatoes. Maybe she's using that money to buy prescription drugs that are also essential.
Ya never know.
Or she could lie to your face and become a total bitch. Maybe narc you off for cutting her off?
Food for thought.
Take your time making this decision...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 6, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Good morning everyone ....my eye is actually feeling a bit better today ....momma already made me an App for this afternoon ....I really don't wana go, but I will just because it's set already .....I finally found where the blood was coming from .....there's a cut on my eye lid. I'm actually happy to see that cut.
> 
> 
> I actually have some investigating to do....I got a text/tip from one of my long time friends/patients saying a newer person I've been helping is selling my tomatoes I give her ......so as you all know I give tomatoes to these sick people 100% free ....as long as they're in the situation they need it and it's confirmed by someone super close to me .....I don't have many that I help ...but the ones I do I try to take care of because of what it did for my sister .....I don't mind giving fresh veggies to people who need them .......But with a little investigating ...sure as shit ....she's keeping half and $$$ the other half ....I don't know if I should be all that upset ...but honestly it kinda pisses me off some ....I don't gain anything monetary wise from helping and it's pretty shitty this lady would do that .....I'd rather save it for others who actually make there tomatoes last for a reasonable amount of time and really need them .....people get so fucking greedy when it comes to $$$......Crazy part is,I know she's legit a very sick person ....so now I'm wondering if I should stop helping her altogether or just seriously cut back what I give her.....if she had sold the entire amount...I would have cut her off no questions asked .....but the person who got it from her ....actually wanted more but she told him no because she couldn't go without .
> ...


 She violated the basic compact of trust. I would cut her off. If she really needed the meds and the money, she would have told you what she intends and made sure you were informed and OK with it. She placed profit above her apparently legitimate need. So she is not only a liar but dangerous. Protect yourself and stop supplying her.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Good morning everyone ....my eye is actually feeling a bit better today ....momma already made me an App for this afternoon ....I really don't wana go, but I will just because it's set already .....I finally found where the blood was coming from .....there's a cut on my eye lid. I'm actually happy to see that cut.
> 
> 
> I actually have some investigating to do....I got a text/tip from one of my long time friends/patients saying a newer person I've been helping is selling my tomatoes I give her ......so as you all know I give tomatoes to these sick people 100% free ....as long as they're in the situation they need it and it's confirmed by someone super close to me .....I don't have many that I help ...but the ones I do I try to take care of because of what it did for my sister .....I don't mind giving fresh veggies to people who need them .......But with a little investigating ...sure as shit ....she's keeping half and $$$ the other half ....I don't know if I should be all that upset ...but honestly it kinda pisses me off some ....I don't gain anything monetary wise from helping and it's pretty shitty this lady would do that .....I'd rather save it for others who actually make there tomatoes last for a reasonable amount of time and really need them .....people get so fucking greedy when it comes to $$$......Crazy part is,I know she's legit a very sick person ....so now I'm wondering if I should stop helping her altogether or just seriously cut back what I give her.....if she had sold the entire amount...I would have cut her off no questions asked .....but the person who got it from her ....actually wanted more but she told him no because she couldn't go without .
> ...


Blood in the eye is very painful. Since you have the appointment I'd go and have them look.

As for your problem person. I would tell her straight up she breached trust. She could have asked you in advance. Then I would give her a plant and tell her I'd answer any grow questions but I could not risk my family on supplying her medically.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 6, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Good morning everyone ....my eye is actually feeling a bit better today ....momma already made me an App for this afternoon ....I really don't wana go, but I will just because it's set already .....I finally found where the blood was coming from .....there's a cut on my eye lid. I'm actually happy to see that cut.
> 
> 
> I actually have some investigating to do....I got a text/tip from one of my long time friends/patients saying a newer person I've been helping is selling my tomatoes I give her ......so as you all know I give tomatoes to these sick people 100% free ....as long as they're in the situation they need it and it's confirmed by someone super close to me .....I don't have many that I help ...but the ones I do I try to take care of because of what it did for my sister .....I don't mind giving fresh veggies to people who need them .......But with a little investigating ...sure as shit ....she's keeping half and $$$ the other half ....I don't know if I should be all that upset ...but honestly it kinda pisses me off some ....I don't gain anything monetary wise from helping and it's pretty shitty this lady would do that .....I'd rather save it for others who actually make there tomatoes last for a reasonable amount of time and really need them .....people get so fucking greedy when it comes to $$$......Crazy part is,I know she's legit a very sick person ....so now I'm wondering if I should stop helping her altogether or just seriously cut back what I give her.....if she had sold the entire amount...I would have cut her off no questions asked .....but the person who got it from her ....actually wanted more but she told him no because she couldn't go without .
> ...



Horse head in the bed.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 6, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> She violated the basic compact of trust. I would cut her off. If she really needed the meds and the money, she would have told you what she intends and made sure you were informed and OK with it. She placed profit above her apparently legitimate need. So she is not only a liar but dangerous. Protect yourself and stop supplying her.





curious2garden said:


> Blood in the eye is very painful. Since you have the appointment I'd go and have them look.
> 
> As for your problem person. I would tell her straight up she breached trust. She could have asked you in advance. Then I would give her a plant and tell her I'd answer any grow questions but I could not risk my family on supplying her medically.


Thanks guys ....I go out of my way 80 miles several times per week to keep my boys and family as far away from it as I possibly can ....even being as legsl as I possibly can it's a necessary thing to do IMO .....my worry is her getting caught doing things illegally and then it somehow getting back to me .....I love the idea of giving her a seed/plant and offering help .....I think cutting her off completely is the best option....I was thinking about it while watering and was leaning that direction.....it's not about money for me and that's where trouble will find you in these situations ......I appreciate the advice and it really helped to finalize my decision.......gotta protect my family and the ones I help that depend on me......I'm sure she can find someone to get it from besides me ......all my other friends I help, don't even have the mentality to sell my flowers ....it's funny I made a joke about this situation about a month back ((smh)) thanks again guys/gals


Now I have to go tell my grandma I'm no longer supplying her ...I did mention it was my gram rite?

Lol/jk

I hate stressful shit like this...thanks again guys.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 6, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I would tell her straight up she breached trust. She could have asked you in advance. Then I would* give her a plant *and tell her I'd answer any grow questions but I could not risk my family on supplying her medically.


i'm usually pretty cold about situations like this but I guess I've mellowed in my old age. My first reaction is @cannabineer 's but the female side of me goes with Annie's solution. Does it concern you that anyone else even knows about business between you and her?


----------



## HydoDan (Jul 6, 2017)

Broken bones heal, broken trust doesn't... Gotta do what you gotta do..


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 6, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> i'm usually pretty cold about situations like this but I guess I've mellowed in my old age. My first reaction is @cannabineer 's but the female side of me goes with Annie's solution. Does it concern you that anyone else even knows about business between you and her?


The more I contemplate it, the more I am taken by the elegance of Annie's solution.

It gives Inda the reason for an act of kindness: to leave her with a plant.

That neatly transfers the responsibility for keeping herself supplied to this client. It's a pretty direct need test: will she keep it alive, flower it, clone it, clean the product?

And if nothing else, the attempt will give this person some appreciation of the fact that there is a lot of work that went into that bag of weed.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 6, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> The more I contemplate it, the more I am taken by the elegance of Annie's solution.
> 
> It gives Inda the reason for an act of kindness: to leave her with a plant.
> 
> ...


Exactly, I would have not thought of the plant gifting, being the hard hearted SOB that I am


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> The more I contemplate it, the more I am taken by the elegance of Annie's solution.
> 
> It gives Inda the reason for an act of kindness: to leave her with a plant.
> 
> ...


Thanks CN, it's also a diagnostic.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 6, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Good morning everyone ....my eye is actually feeling a bit better today ....momma already made me an App for this afternoon ....I really don't wana go, but I will just because it's set already .....I finally found where the blood was coming from .....there's a cut on my eye lid. I'm actually happy to see that cut.
> 
> 
> I actually have some investigating to do....I got a text/tip from one of my long time friends/patients saying a newer person I've been helping is selling my tomatoes I give her ......so as you all know I give tomatoes to these sick people 100% free ....as long as they're in the situation they need it and it's confirmed by someone super close to me .....I don't have many that I help ...but the ones I do I try to take care of because of what it did for my sister .....I don't mind giving fresh veggies to people who need them .......But with a little investigating ...sure as shit ....she's keeping half and $$$ the other half ....I don't know if I should be all that upset ...but honestly it kinda pisses me off some ....I don't gain anything monetary wise from helping and it's pretty shitty this lady would do that .....I'd rather save it for others who actually make there tomatoes last for a reasonable amount of time and really need them .....people get so fucking greedy when it comes to $$$......Crazy part is,I know she's legit a very sick person ....so now I'm wondering if I should stop helping her altogether or just seriously cut back what I give her.....if she had sold the entire amount...I would have cut her off no questions asked .....but the person who got it from her ....actually wanted more but she told him no because she couldn't go without .
> ...


That bitch is playing you like a fucken fool. This is what you do, find yourself a man hole(that's not a man's asshole) open it up, Invite her over and get her fucked up. When she's wasted ask her if she'd like to go for a walk. When she falls In, close it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 6, 2017)

If I was a professional landscaper I'd be fucking broke. Finished this up last night. I was fishing most the day today. Did pretty good Fishing.

One gardening session left and I'm finally done. Tomorrow is the drip(bubblers) setup and fill with rock.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 6, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> If I was a professional landscaper I'd be fucking broke. Finished this up last night. I was fishing most the day today. Did pretty good Fishing.
> View attachment 3973617
> One gardening session left and I'm finally done. Tomorrow is the drip(bubblers) setup and fill with rock.


dang, you got that nice and straight, good job!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 6, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> dang, you got that nice and straight, good job!


Thanks bro!
Being the carpenter that i sometimes pretend to be, i made a jig


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 6, 2017)

I have mastered two new erections.
 
Not done yet, obviously. The pepper wall and the tomato wall. I mixed peppers and tomatoes at the other place 2 yrs. in a row and finally realize the close peppers wind up in the shade of the tomato plants. 

Some day, I'll figure out how to space the plants in these kind of walls, as I now commandeer 4 of them. You have to study the sun and shade patterns too.

And I decided late to cover the original small patio with pavers that raises everything. So, the walls are now 2.2" shorter. I'll have to live with it.
 

I have to say though that the positively stunning red brick side walk with the blue stone trim by the legendary @srh88 has my mouth watering and wishing I would have worked some red brick like that into the mix here. 

I went with more subtle, neutral patio paver colors here, off the red brick house. I'll try to make up for it with an eye catching umbrella table and colorful chairs.

I have some ideas.

And we all know how dangerous _that_ can be.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 6, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I have mastered two new erections.
> View attachment 3973620
> Not done yet, obviously. The pepper wall and the tomato wall. I mixed peppers and tomatoes at the other place 2 yrs. in a row and finally realize the close peppers wind up in the shade of the tomato plants.
> 
> ...


I think you made a good choice.. brick patio and house is a little much. I would of went all bluestone on the patio if I were you but thatd be a fortune. Very nice work man


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 6, 2017)

I'm planning on laying a brick tomarrow too. How much crazy glue do I need to make it stick?


----------



## srh88 (Jul 6, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm planning on laying a brick tomarrow too. How much crazy glue do I need to make it stick?


You're going to need a 55 gallon drum and a few beers


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 6, 2017)

srh88 said:


> You're going to need a 55 gallon drum and a few beers


You thought I was really laying a brick tomarrow? You just got trolled bro, I got you so hard.


I'm sorry.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 6, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> You thought I was really laying a brick tomarrow? You just got trolled bro, I got you so hard.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry.


I thought you loved me


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 6, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I thought you loved me


I do, @Gary Goodson made me do it. I'm not a rat but, it was all him bro. I didn't really want to do that, at all.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 6, 2017)

Cajun pasta alfredo! With chicken, sausage, shrimp, mussels, and peppers.



Edit: I forgot I also added crumbled bacon! Just to be extra.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 6, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I do, @Gary Goodson made me do it. I'm not a rat but, it was all him bro. I didn't really want to do that, at all.


He's just jealous.. him and Phil will never double up on fat chicks like us


----------



## Bareback (Jul 6, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 3973658
> Cajun pasta alfredo! With chicken, sausage, shrimp, muscles, and peppers.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it Gary that's guess torture. It looks so good I think I strained an eyeball. 
Pm me the receipt 



PS that made me like my lips and I just came in from cutting grass , my face is covered in sweat , grass clippings and dust ..........nasty.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 6, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 3973658
> Cajun pasta alfredo! With chicken, sausage, shrimp, muscles, and peppers.
> 
> 
> ...


mmmm wonder how many of your salty mussels fit in my mouth


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 6, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Damn it Gary that's guess torture. It looks so good I think I strained an eyeball.
> Pm me the receipt
> 
> 
> ...


It's actually very simple. Classic alfredo sauce made with heavy cream, butter, garlic, and Parmesan. But I added some Cajun seasoning to it to give it some color. Then I used the same blackening season on the chicken and shrimp. Pan seared them and set both aside. Boiled the pasta while I was cooking the bacon. When the pasta was done I added it the sauce so they could get to know each other. Then plated it up and added the shrimp, chicken, bacon, sliced sausage, and mussels on top.

Simple but delicious.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 6, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> It's actually very simple. Classic alfredo sauce made with heavy cream, butter, garlic, and Parmesan. But I added some Cajun seasoning to it to give it some color. Then I used the same blackening season on the chicken and shrimp. Pan seared them and set both aside. Boiled the pasta while I was cooking the bacon. When the pasta was done I added it the sauce so they could get to know each other. Then plated it up and added the shrimp, chicken, bacon, sliced sausage, and mussels on top.
> 
> Simple but delicious.


It's so sexy ...... you had me at shrimp and Cajun seasoning. 

I like Tony Chachere's Creole seasoning but I also have one called " Slap ya Mama " . I use one or the other on almost everything.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 6, 2017)

Bareback said:


> It's so sexy ...... you had me at shrimp and Cajun seasoning.
> 
> I like Tony Chachere's Creole seasoning but I also have one called " Slap ya Mama " . I use one or the other on almost everything.


I like them of both. And slap yo mama has a hot version! That one is really good if you like spicy stuff.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 6, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I have mastered two new erections.
> View attachment 3973620
> Not done yet, obviously. The pepper wall and the tomato wall. I mixed peppers and tomatoes at the other place 2 yrs. in a row and finally realize the close peppers wind up in the shade of the tomato plants.
> 
> ...


Looking good ...as usual .


srh88 said:


> Finished the walkway this morning. Now back to plumbing
> View attachment 3973307 View attachment 3973308 View attachment 3973309


Awesome ...as usual


You guys are always doing some impressive work. Keep it up


----------



## srh88 (Jul 6, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Looking good ...as usual .
> 
> 
> Awesome ...as usual
> ...


Thanks dude.. next masonry project is a chimney.. more brick. Really want another stone job


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 6, 2017)

Well got some eye drops for my eye ....ended up being a cornhole abrasion ...pretty sure that's what she said ....not sure how putting eye drops on my corn hole is guna help my eye ....but it sure feels nice ....she said I was lucky my upper eye lid took the brunt of it .... Thanks doc I feel real lucky...



Dinner time


----------



## Bareback (Jul 6, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Thanks dude.. next masonry project is a chimney.. more brick. Really want another stone job


S

I been pouring concrete in 95° 95% humidity , and it sucks. Lucky their not large pours 6-10 yards but we've done 4 and more to go . I'm so over this shit, come on carpet-drywall something fucking anything but this shit.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 6, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Well got some eye drops for my eye ....ended up being a cornhole abrasion ...pretty sure that's what she said ....not sure how putting eye drops on my corn hole is guna help my eye ....but it sure feels nice ....she said I was lucky my upper eye lid took the brunt of it .... Thanks doc I feel real lucky...
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner time


Cornhole = Brown eye ...wink wink

Eye drops= anal lube ...wink wink

What ever you have to tell yourself to get through it it's ok we're behind you ....lined up and ready 





J/k hope it feels better soon.
You know I'm a construction worker so I've had a dozen or more trips to the eye doctor, the hardest one for them to find was a piece of stainless steel in my I lid .


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 6, 2017)

Bareback said:


> You know I'm a construction worker so I've had a dozen or more trips to the eye doctor, the hardest one for them to find was a piece of stainless steel in my I lid .


MRI would have fixed it.  

Right @curious2garden?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 6, 2017)

Love and miss you my homies.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 6, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Love and miss you my homies.


Fuckin love you dog .......I wana be deep inside you homie.




That was an affectionate thing to say rite guys?

#freeBob


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 6, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> dang, you got that nice and straight, good job!


the fucker used a jig.


----------



## ANC (Jul 6, 2017)

Nothing much yet, I just saw the garlic cloves I put in water 2 days ago already started rooting. Shit is over $10 a kilo here.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 7, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Love and miss you my homies.


Love you too bro. Are you back. Are you wearing handcuffs and and muzzle.


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 7, 2017)

Uh. Nearly flipped out. Kept chucking my guts up. Managed to jam part of a torch in my eye socket. And re-repotted my revegging gal from last run. Because the soil was still too hot to plant in. And I shut down my old grow cab. I'm just running the one until the Pineapple Chunk pokes its head out of the jiffy pellet.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Love and miss you my homies.


See you tonight, same bat time, same bat channel? 

#BoobsforBob


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> MRI would have fixed it.
> 
> Right @curious2garden?


LOL depends on the ferrous magnetic properties of the inclusion body now doesn't it.


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 7, 2017)

Stainless and NiHard... they both suck to cut. I'll take cast iron or aluminium any day..


----------



## ANC (Jul 7, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL depends on the ferrous magnetic properties of the inclusion body now doesn't it.







Hold my beer and watch this.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 7, 2017)

Bareback said:


> S
> 
> I been pouring concrete in 95° 95% humidity , and it sucks. Lucky their not large pours 6-10 yards but we've done 4 and more to go . I'm so over this shit, come on carpet-drywall something fucking anything but this shit.


Isn't it nice when the temp and humidity are the same, high 90's


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 7, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL depends on the ferrous magnetic properties of the inclusion body now doesn't it.


I had too be scanned with a hand held metal detector thingy before my MRIs. When they asked if I had any metal in me, I shrugged and told them I work in a machine shop, do welding and fabrication as a hobby and work on cars, so yeah, probably. They weren't amused...

I was like, so what, won't it just pull it out? Then they explained how it might get pulled out THROUGH me, not just pop out of the skin where ever it was..i was like..ohhh..OK....


----------



## 420God (Jul 7, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I had too be scanned with a hand held metal detector thingy before my MRIs. When they asked if I had any metal in me, I shrugged and told them I work in a machine shop, do welding and fabrication as a hobby and work on cars, so yeah, probably. They weren't amused...
> 
> I was like, so what, won't it just pull it out? Then they explained how it might get pulled out THROUGH me, not just pop out of the skin where ever it was..i was like..ohhh..OK....


----------



## Bareback (Jul 7, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Isn't it nice when the temp and humidity are the same, high 90's



Yes, just lovely. Throw in a few thousand knats and some biting house flies to make a prefect day . And then I get home and the wife says why are you such an asshole!!! 
Ohh nothing dear I guess I just have it to good, thanks for asking how my day went.

Ok it's better now.


----------



## ANC (Jul 7, 2017)

I caged the first lady outdoors today, it is the middle of winter but it is hot like spring.
Also, my seeds started germinating, 2 tomatoes and 2 cantaloupes came up.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 7, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Isn't it nice when the temp and humidity are the same, high 90's


What a pleasent way to say your balls are sticking to your leg Jer.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 7, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> What a pleasent way to say your balls are sticking to your leg Jer.


Saw on the news today that it's supposed to hit crazy triple digits down south today - I feel for you guys enduring it.
Our forecast is for a high of 55 Deg F.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 7, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Saw on the news today that it's supposed to hit crazy triple digits down south today - I feel for you guys enduring it.
> Our forecast is for a high of 55 Deg F.


----------



## ANC (Jul 7, 2017)

It is a nice hot winters evening, I lit some camelthorn wood, going to throw a big Texan pork steak on the coals. Welcome to the start of the solar minimum and the next ice age.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 7, 2017)

Indacouch said:


>


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 7, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Saw on the news today that it's supposed to hit crazy triple digits down south today - I feel for you guys enduring it.
> Our forecast is for a high of 55 Deg F.


Heat index 115 today


----------



## 420God (Jul 7, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Heat index 115 today


Bet things get ripe real quick in that weather. It's 80 with high humidity here. I just had a pick up in a residential area and got stuck at a stop light for the longest time. The business woman that pulled up behind me in her hummer with all the windows open was dry heaving and waving hers hands around the whole stop. I love my job.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 7, 2017)

420God said:


> Bet things get ripe real quick in that weather. It's 80 with high humidity here. I just had a pick up in a residential area and got stuck at a stop light for the longest time. The business woman that pulled up behind me in her hummer with all the windows open was dry heaving and waving hers hands around the whole stop. I love my job.


Lol, ours comes cooked, ready for the dinner table


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 7, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> What a pleasent way to say your balls are sticking to your leg Jer.


LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 7, 2017)

420God said:


> Bet things get ripe real quick in that weather. It's 80 with high humidity here. I just had a pick up in a residential area and got stuck at a stop light for the longest time. The business woman that pulled up behind me in her hummer with all the windows open was dry heaving and waving hers hands around the whole stop. I love my job.


Wish you video'd it


----------



## 420God (Jul 7, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Wish you video'd it


I did! I have a rear facing camera mounted on my back window. It's a huge pain for me to upload vids though.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 7, 2017)

Keep it, it's $$ in the bank lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 7, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Saw on the news today that it's supposed to hit crazy triple digits down south today - I feel for you guys enduring it.
> Our forecast is for a high of 55 Deg F.


Those are our *night* temps! 
My wife starts bitching when daytime highs hit 80.
Gonna flip all of my outdoor plants starting today. The Afgooey should easily finish by Oct, but it will be close for the sativa hybrids.
Moving 11 plants twice a day sucks, but six of them are in 2-gallon pots. The other five are on wheels...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 7, 2017)

Finished this morning
  
Can't believe I'm even thinking about doing even more landscaping soon. I wanted to do this shit in the spring but you know.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 7, 2017)

112F right now and rising, should make it to 114 today.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 7, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Finished this morning
> View attachment 3974082 View attachment 3974083
> Can't believe I'm even thinking about doing even more landscaping soon. I wanted to do this shit in the spring but you know.


Looks really good, fine work


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 7, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Looks really good, fine work


Thanks dude, posts like yours keep me going 


Singlemalt said:


> 112F right now and rising, should make it to 114 today.


114? I didn't even know it got that hot down there.
100 up here today. Been very mild weather after that bad heat wave last week.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Yes, just lovely. Throw in a few thousand knats and some biting house flies to make a prefect day . And then I get home and the wife says why are you such an asshole!!!
> Ohh nothing dear I guess I just have it to good, thanks for asking how my day went.
> 
> Ok it's better now.


Ahh, memories of a Mid-'Lannic July

I miss thunderstorms.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 7, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Finished this morning
> View attachment 3974082 View attachment 3974083
> Can't believe I'm even thinking about doing even more landscaping soon. I wanted to do this shit in the spring but you know.


why is the 3rd tree leaning so much? 



































just kidding man... really nice clean work. days like this im proud to call you my son


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 7, 2017)

This planet is getting hot, i shit you not


----------



## srh88 (Jul 7, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> This planet is getting hot, i shit you not


i just watched Opportunity Knocks for the first time in like 15 years the other night.. pretty funny dana carvey movie


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 7, 2017)

srh88 said:


> i just watched Opportunity Knocks for the first time in like 15 years the other night.. pretty funny dana carvey movie


He's fuckin badass, one of my favorites.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 7, 2017)

srh88 said:


> i just watched Opportunity Knocks for the first time in like 15 years the other night.. pretty funny dana carvey movie


That standup routine, squatting monkeys was filmed in Santa Rosa. I wanted to go hella bad with my girlfriend at the time, but i was lame and didn't


----------



## Bareback (Jul 7, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Finished this morning
> View attachment 3974082 View attachment 3974083
> Can't believe I'm even thinking about doing even more landscaping soon. I wanted to do this shit in the spring but you know.


How old is that wheelbarrow, that thing is amazing. 
Ohh BTW great job


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 7, 2017)

Bareback said:


> How old is that wheelbarrow, that thing is amazing.
> Ohh BTW great job


Thanks dude. 
The wheelbarrow is def getting old. It's got a couple rust holes in it.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 7, 2017)

@Aeroknow 
@srh88 
Have y'all seen " Trapped in Paradise " Dana has some awesome lines in that movie. It's one of my favorite Christmas classics.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 7, 2017)

srh88 said:


> i just watched Opportunity Knocks for the first time in like 15 years the other night.. pretty funny dana carvey movie


Dana Carvey is hilarious! 
Mrs. Stool & I saw him in Seattle w/Steve Martin & his band. It was a great show!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 7, 2017)

Bareback said:


> @Aeroknow
> @srh88
> Have y'all seen " Trapped in Paradise " Dana has some awesome lines in that movie. It's one of my favorite Christmas classics.


I've seen it many times. Haven't seen it in a long time though. He plays the really really dumb brother right?


----------



## srh88 (Jul 7, 2017)

Bareback said:


> @Aeroknow
> @srh88
> Have y'all seen " Trapped in Paradise " Dana has some awesome lines in that movie. It's one of my favorite Christmas classics.


Great movie lol



Bareback said:


> How old is that wheelbarrow, that thing is amazing.
> Ohh BTW great job


Me and aero can be wheelbarrow buddies.. old pic so it's even worse now.. but the wheel I use for masonry

It leaks the first one or 2 mixes.. it squeaks and it has a serious lean to it. And it's ridiculously heavy from not cleaning it out perfectly everytime.. I named it wheelie haha. 
I also cut the front down so it's easier to pour concrete


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 7, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Thanks dude.
> The wheelbarrow is def getting old. It's got a couple rust holes in it.


I've never had a wheelbarrow rust all the way through. Handles always broke first & since the hardware is always rusted solid, that's when I just buy a new one.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 7, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've never had a wheelbarrow rust all the way through. Handles always broke first & since the hardware is always rusted solid, that's when I just buy a new one.


i dont know how my masonry one hasnt completely took a shit yet, i guess jackson makes a really good wheelbarrow


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 7, 2017)

srh88 said:


> i dont know how my masonry one hasnt completely took a shit yet, i guess jackson makes a really good wheelbarrow


I thought about spending the money for a high-end model with unbreakable steel handles, but I kinda like the cheap ones. They are very light & much stronger than they look. I usually find em on sale for less than $40, so it's a no-brainer.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 7, 2017)

srh88 said:


> i dont know how my masonry one hasnt completely took a shit yet, i guess jackson makes a really good wheelbarrow


Yeah, i dunno how mine hasn't took a shit yet either. It has allot of miles on it.

Maybe it's because the tire is always flat? Maybe that helps them live longer? Lol


----------



## Bareback (Jul 7, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Great movie lol
> 
> 
> Me and aero can be wheelbarrow buddies.. old pic so it's even worse now.. but the wheel I use for masonry
> ...


Lol that one is well used .
My question is...... what the hell happened to that hawk?


----------



## srh88 (Jul 7, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Lol that one is well used .
> My question is...... what the hell happened to that hawk?


i bent it up.. was easier to scrape mud onto the slicker when it hit that angle, that was my first hawk.. i have a brand new one i always bring with me too.. its the one under it. just because im waiting for the bent one to break any day now


Aeroknow said:


> Yeah, i dunno how mine hasn't took a shit yet either. It has allot of miles on it.
> 
> Maybe it's because the tire is always flat? Maybe that helps them live longer? Lol


the tire is the only good thing on mine haha.. i think once that finally goes ill get rid of it


----------



## Bareback (Jul 7, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I thought about spending the money for a high-end model with unbreakable steel handles, but I kinda like the cheap ones. They are very light & much stronger than they look. I usually find em on sale for less than $40, so it's a no-brainer.


Years ago I bought the top of the line, steel handles , never flat tire, and the damn wedges rotted lol.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 7, 2017)

srh88 said:


> i bent it up.. was easier to scrape mud onto the slicker when it hit that angle, that was my first hawk.. i have a brand new one i always bring with me too.. its the one under it. just because im waiting for the bent one to break any day now
> 
> the tire is the only good thing on mine haha.. i think once that finally goes ill get rid of it


I'm sure yours looks all busted up from you mixing up mortar all the time in it?
Mine has been used mainly for sand for stucco, etc, and dirt and shit. Only mixed up concrete in it maybe 100 times?
The wheel barrows that the hod carriers use for the plasterers on the job might last 2-3 months? Max? maybe 4


----------



## Bareback (Jul 7, 2017)

srh88 said:


> i bent it up.. was easier to scrape mud onto the slicker when it hit that angle, that was my first hawk.. i have a brand new one i always bring with me too.. its the one under it. just because im waiting for the bent one to break any day now
> 
> the tire is the only good thing on mine haha.. i think once that finally goes ill get rid of it


Never thought about modifying the hawk , that's cool.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 7, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I miss thunderstorms.


Used to love to watch/hear the daily Everglades express roll outta the park every afternoon in the summer.

Awe inspiring sight!



I've only heard/seen lightning a handful of times up here.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 7, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I'm sure yours looks all busted up from you mixing up mortar all the time in it?
> Mine has been used mainly for sand for stucco, etc, and dirt and shit. Only mixed up concrete in it maybe 100 times?
> The wheel barrows hod carriers use on the job might last 2 months? Max?


yeah mines like an all purpose hahaha.. but its lasting forever somehow.. easily mixed up a good 1000 times in it im guessing. i have a good brand new one i take really good care of. i was on a job wrapping up and i was scrubbing it down to make it spotless.. everyone was laughing at me haha. the electrician on the job went and got tire shine from his truck and shined my tire lol


----------



## srh88 (Jul 7, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Never thought about modifying the hawk , that's cool.


that was when i first started.. it took a little bit for me to get that quick motion with the slicker down. most of the time now i just use a big block trowel.. its a little faster if you always keep your bucket of mud with you


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Used to love to watch/hear the daily Everglades express roll outta the park every afternoon.
> 
> Awe inspiring sight!
> 
> ...


Florida has _great_ thunderstorms.

As does the Gulf of Carpentaria.
That place also has "roll clouds". I'd love to see one such one day, sigh

*note probable sailplane*


----------



## srh88 (Jul 7, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Florida has _great_ thunderstorms.
> 
> As does the Gulf of Carpentaria.
> That place also has "roll clouds". I'd love to see one such one day, sigh


the gulf of florida had some crazy storms.. one of the coolest things ive ever seen weather wise was a water spout.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2017)

srh88 said:


> the gulf of florida had some crazy storms.. one of the coolest things ive ever seen weather wise was a water spout.


I have dreamed about those but never seen one in the real. I used to have very detailed tornado dreams. But oddly, they were not nightmares. The funnels were beautiful, even when one went right over me.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 7, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Used to love to watch/hear the daily Everglades express roll outta the park every afternoon in the summer.
> 
> Awe inspiring sight!
> 
> ...


We have the summer heat lightning almost every day . It just rocked the house hard like 5 minutes ago. 

But when I was 12 we visited my step dad in Tampa lightning over the gulf every night, pretty much all night , an awesome experience. 
Also learned to get off the beach when it's lightning lol.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 7, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I have dreamed about those but never seen one in the real. I used to have very detailed tornado dreams. But oddly, they were not nightmares. The funnels were beautiful, even when one went right over me.


where i bartended was right on the water.. i see everyone looking out on the water so i went outside and checked it out.. i watched it for a while. it was amazing, never seen anything like it


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 7, 2017)

I sense someone posting some penis clouds here real soon for some reason


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I sense someone posting some penis clouds here real soon for some reason


----------



## srh88 (Jul 7, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I sense someone posting some penis clouds here real soon for some reason


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 7, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Good morning everyone ....my eye is actually feeling a bit better today ....momma already made me an App for this afternoon ....I really don't wana go, but I will just because it's set already .....I finally found where the blood was coming from .....there's a cut on my eye lid. I'm actually happy to see that cut.
> 
> 
> I actually have some investigating to do....I got a text/tip from one of my long time friends/patients saying a newer person I've been helping is selling my tomatoes I give her ......so as you all know I give tomatoes to these sick people 100% free ....as long as they're in the situation they need it and it's confirmed by someone super close to me .....I don't have many that I help ...but the ones I do I try to take care of because of what it did for my sister .....I don't mind giving fresh veggies to people who need them .......But with a little investigating ...sure as shit ....she's keeping half and $$$ the other half ....I don't know if I should be all that upset ...but honestly it kinda pisses me off some ....I don't gain anything monetary wise from helping and it's pretty shitty this lady would do that .....I'd rather save it for others who actually make there tomatoes last for a reasonable amount of time and really need them .....people get so fucking greedy when it comes to $$$......Crazy part is,I know she's legit a very sick person ....so now I'm wondering if I should stop helping her altogether or just seriously cut back what I give her.....if she had sold the entire amount...I would have cut her off no questions asked .....but the person who got it from her ....actually wanted more but she told him no because she couldn't go without .
> ...


When one is sick one might not be able to work either.

Goes hand in hand. I'm sure she needs money and meds.

Does it make it right? 



I don't know but ill do what I got to for my family.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 7, 2017)

cannabineer said:


>


Right on cue!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Right on cue!


----------



## Bareback (Jul 7, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I have dreamed about those but never seen one in the real. I used to have very detailed tornado dreams. But oddly, they were not nightmares. The funnels were beautiful, even when one went right over me.


I've been in several tornadoes, not as much fun as the movies makes it look like. When I was 4 there was a huge out break it took out a barn , killed our pig, and some of our chickens. It shook the house so hard that on a foggy night it looked like a scene from a movie with all the light shining through the cracks and the cracks were so big that when the wind blew the shit paper waved like a flag.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 7, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> When one is sick one might not be able to work either.
> 
> Goes hand in hand. I'm sure she needs money and meds.
> 
> ...


This is what I wanted to say, but by the time I had a chance to catch up Inda had made his decision, but you said it pretty much the same as I felt. It's hard for me to give advice on something like this because I can see it from to many angles. It's just a bad deal for Inda if she gets caught . Tuff spot to be in.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 7, 2017)

My worms are going to eat good today! 
Gotta trim three of these big girls & get them ready to be flipped. 
Too bad I don't need clones. All of them are re-veg (accidental). 
This is what a monster-cropped plant looks like...


----------



## Bareback (Jul 7, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> My worms are going to eat good today!
> Gotta trim three of these big girls & get them ready to be flipped.
> Too bad I don't need clones. All of them are re-veg (accidental).
> This is what a monster-cropped plant looks like...
> ...


A bushy monster lol.

Hey Chunk do you have one of those ninga blenders I want to get one for my wife's birthday on the 10th .


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> My worms are going to eat good today!
> Gotta trim three of these big girls & get them ready to be flipped.
> Too bad I don't need clones. All of them are re-veg (accidental).
> This is what a monster-cropped plant looks like...
> ...


 Damn that looks like bamboo. I've heard of strains that present like this. What strain is that, Chunk?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 7, 2017)

Bareback said:


> A bushy monster lol.
> 
> Hey Chunk do you have one of those ninga blenders I want to get one for my wife's birthday on the 10th .


Ninja blenders rock! 
I make smoothies with it almost every day.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 7, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Damn that looks like bamboo. I've heard of strains that present like this. What strain is that, Chunk?


It's a strain called 'black willie'. 
Willie Nelson back-crossed with Vietnamese Black. 
How I got the seeds is a long story. Rumor has it, the breeder is in the Seattle area.
Weird. 
I've grown it before, and everyone I've given seeds wanted more. 
Speed weed for sure! 
I had to pick my last plant @ 12 weeks and it wasn't ready. Trics mostly clear w/a little cloudy. 

https://oldschoolba.com/old-school-shop/cannabis-cup-winners/black-willie-seeds


----------



## srh88 (Jul 7, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh fuck! Big ass fire near oroville. Basically cuts me off from my other house. My buddy says it's raining ash there. I was supposed to go do some gardening there in the morning. 200 acres as of right now


shit that sucks man


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 7, 2017)

srh88 said:


> shit that sucks man


Yeah it does. This year is gonna be really bad.
There was a fire really close to me on monday. Thank god they got on it quick like.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 7, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah it does. This year is gonna be really bad.
> There was a fire really close to me on monday. Thank god they got on it quick like.


it keeps raining here... ill start driving over buckets of water


----------



## Bareback (Jul 7, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh fuck! Big ass fire near oroville. Basically cuts me off from my other house. My buddy says it's raining ash there. I was supposed to go do some gardening there in the morning. 200 acres as of right now


Sorry bro, that sounds scary as fuck. I hope they get it under control.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 7, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> 112F right now and rising, should make it to 114 today.


I liked that post ....but not even close to the way the word ((like)) is intended.....more of a signal saying (I feel your pain) ........I still think we should have a dislike option on comments.


I'd wear that fucker out LOL

It's fuckin hot and Windy in my neck of the woods ....great weather for an eye injury and working on a dusty ranch all day....((no shade)) except for the barn,where at least I have the walk in freezer to go cool off.

I'm headed for home in about a half hour....was guna get my boat towed home .....but fuck that 


I said------but fuck


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh fuck! Big ass fire near oroville. Basically cuts me off from my other house. My buddy says it's raining ash there. I was supposed to go do some gardening there in the morning. 200 acres as of right now


 The Ukrainians know just how hard it is to put out burning ass.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 7, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I have dreamed about those but never seen one in the real.* I used to have very detailed tornado dreams.* But oddly, they were not nightmares. The funnels were beautiful, even when one went right over me.


Prolly more pleasant than "raped by wolfmen" dreams, or, maybe not?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 7, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I used to have very detailed tornado dreams. But oddly, they were not nightmares. The funnels were beautiful, even when one went right over me.


Did you happen spot a UFO right before these dreams?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 7, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah it does. This year is gonna be really bad.
> There was a fire really close to me on monday. Thank god they got on it quick like.


Sorry about the fires man. Hope it works out.


Bareback said:


> This is what I wanted to say, but by the time I had a chance to catch up Inda had made his decision, but you said it pretty much the same as I felt. It's hard for me to give advice on something like this because I can see it from to many angles. It's just a bad deal for Inda if she gets caught . Tuff spot to be in.


Its an incommodious situation for sure.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Prolly more pleasant than "raped by wolfmen" dreams, or, maybe not?


It depends on lycanthropic etiquette and oyster hydration


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Did you happen spot a UFO right before these dreams?


No, not that I remember

(checks anus)


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 7, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> When one is sick one might not be able to work either.
> 
> Goes hand in hand. I'm sure she needs money and meds.
> 
> ...


Without a doubt on the financial aspect of things ....A few people I help wouldn't have any medicine if it wasn't for my help ....it's insane what people will charge a legit sick person that has no other options really .....and I'm not trying to act better than anyone who does grow for prophet ....it's just not my thing personally .....and helping people just kinda fell into my lap TBH....started for my own personal and for sis ....then slowly over the years others as well .....A former patient,young mother,and super close friend who sadly past from her sickness...use to tell me all the time how much I helped her financially and physically.....Made her able to spend at least a few good times per day with her boy...... That's why I do this for nothing.



Her boy calls me uncle to this day....happiest kid you'll ever meet even with the cards he was dealt...He lives with his Grandma now ....even she thanks me for helping her daughter every time she sees me.....I knew that patient for years actually ...she got diagnosed and beat it ....then it came back ....like I've said that's the hardest part of doing this ...you start to really care for these people and sometimes they don't make it .....but me and the wife make sure her boy gets birthday and Christmas from us each year ......and me and little Inda will pick him up every now and then to go get an ice cream ......Chubby little full blood Hawaiian kid....he's a bit older than my oldest ....but ice cream bridges that gap pretty good lol.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 7, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Without a doubt on the financial aspect of things ....A few people I help wouldn't have any medicine if it wasn't for my help ....it's insane what people will charge a legit sick person that has no other options really .....and I'm not trying to act better than anyone who does grow for prophet ....it's just not my thing personally .....and helping people just kinda fell into my lap TBH....started for my own personal and for sis ....then slowly over the years others as well .....A former patient,young mother,and super close friend who sadly past from her sickness...use to tell me all the time how much I helped her financially and physically.....Made her able to spend at least a few good times per day with her boy...... That's why I do this for nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Her boy calls me uncle to this day....happiest kid you'll ever meet even with the cards he was dealt...He lives with his Grandma now ....even she thanks me for helping her daughter every time she sees me.....I knew that patient for years actually ...she got diagnosed and beat it ....then it came back ....like I've said that's the hardest part of doing this ...you start to really care for these people and sometimes they don't make it .....but me and the wife make sure her boy gets birthday and Christmas from us each year ......and me and little Inda will pick him up every now and then to go get an ice cream ......Chubby little full blood Hawaiian kid....he's a bit older than my oldest ....but ice cream bridges that gap pretty good lol.


I do the same but illegally. Decided I wouldn't stand idle while people I loved suffered. It spread from there.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 8, 2017)

Morning guys/gals large pot growing birds, and =your moms= vagina......I'm trying to beat the meat today....so I'm going really fast trying to get done ....so far it's working out great ...I'm already half way done ....can't wait to jump in the pool afterwards .....Well, gotta go...I feel it getting warmer and harder to do this by the minute.


Peace and BACON PENIS!!!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 8, 2017)

9:22 am and already 90F. Did make it to 114 yesterday, today will hit 115


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 8, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> 9:22 am and already 90F. Did make it to 114 yesterday, today will hit 115


Damn fuck that


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 8, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Damn fuck that


I'm practicing to be a shut-in lol


----------



## dux (Jul 8, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> 9:22 am and already 90F. Did make it to 114 yesterday, today will hit 115



Fuck.
That.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 8, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> 9:22 am and already 90F. Did make it to 114 yesterday, today will hit 115


Over 100 here already. The worst part is that the evenings cool down late and poorly, shortening the "grace period" each day i manage to keep the AC off.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 8, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> 9:22 am and already 90F. Did make it to 114 yesterday, today will hit 115


Let's drink cold beverages all day


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 8, 2017)

I vacuumed the ceiling. The stupid vacuum doesn't have any large attachments so it took all F'ing morning. I had to take breaks every 10 mins to relax my neck, after being in a few car accidents, it doesn't like being bent that way. I now want to seriously hurt whoever decided to put a textured surface on it.  One of these days I'll get it sanded down..... one of these days. It's got lead paint on it so I'm not looking forward to it... Maybe just a few( dozen) heavy coats of paint.....


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 8, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I vacuumed the ceiling. The stupid vacuum doesn't have any large attachments so it took all F'ing morning. I had to take breaks every 10 mins to relax my neck, after being in a few car accidents, it doesn't like being bent that way. I now want to seriously hurt whoever decided to put a textured surface on it.  One of these days I'll get it sanded down..... one of these days. It's got lead paint on it so I'm not looking forward to it... Maybe just a few( dozen) heavy coats of paint.....


At least lead paint isn't asbestos. Wear a respirator and strip that bitch. I recommend chemical stripping; less dust than sanding or scraping ... and i like having a quintillion molecules do all the hard work


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 8, 2017)

I put in a metal scrog screen. Might not have been the smartest idea. Guess I'll find out.

Also bought some wire mesh to put up a divider round the side of the house. I want to get a garden bed going there. Something my turd brain dog can't get into. I want to actually get to eat some of the veggies I grow this time. Lil bastard he is.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 8, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> 9:22 am and already 90F. Did make it to 114 yesterday, today will hit 115


What's the humidity though? We are looking at a 100 or so. Air so thick you could cut it with a knife. Nut sack sticking to your leg. Swamp ass.

Sucks.


----------



## dangledo (Jul 8, 2017)

Already tossed back couple titos and ginger beer(insert redhead drinking a beer, meme).

The ol lady and baby went to my mom's for the pool while I prep some ribs and chicken.

Gonna garage sit and kill some mediblesi made yesterday from clarified butter and chocolate. Just an ez batch to test said butter, again, while I haven't smoked anything.

Fucking pos sous vide machine was an utter waste of money. Bought from Amazon and after an ordeal with it they don't honor the warranty. 100$ paper weight is what it is now. 

Went with a magical butter machine and I must say it is nice to just set it in the grow room(smell) and walk away. Filtering kinda pita but wasn't any easier in the crock.

About to decarb more in the smoker as my oven varies 20+ in either direction. So I'll have some smoked tincture by this eve, lol.
Did trim for the butter, which knocked me on my ass last night. Never added lecithin before and think it really added some kick, dunno...

Some popcorn flower for the tincture. It already does the job smoking. In edible form it should really have a wallop to it.

Two oz's for 3 cups of everclear should do the trick. I'll report back.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 8, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I put in a metal scrog screen. Might not have been the smartest idea. Guess I'll find out.
> 
> Also bought some wire mesh to put up a divider round the side of the house. I want to get a garden bed going there. Something my turd brain dog can't get into. I want to actually get to eat some of the veggies I grow this time. Lil bastard he is.


It will work great. I use 2x4 fencing for mine. I use extra wire to make it 2x2 squares.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 8, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> What's the humidity though? We are looking at a 100 or so. Air so thick you could cut it with a knife. Nut sack sticking to your leg. Swamp ass.
> 
> Sucks.


I'll say this: the 98 degrees I experienced in east Texas made me hallucinate ... on my bike ... where 115 degree temps west of the Sierra would not do that. Thus all the "it's a DRY heat" T-shirts being worn in the massive snowbird ghettos in AZ and NM. It is not like damp heat at all, when the body's tactic of sweating to cool itself down is made into a cruel joke.


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 8, 2017)

I'm still working on this damn cabinet. Gotta find a quieter, more powerful 4-5" exhaust fan. A better circulation fan. And fill the scrubber... apart from that. It's fully functional.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 8, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I'm still working on this damn cabinet. Gotta find a quieter, more powerful 4-5" exhaust fan. A better circulation fan. And fill the scrubber... apart from that. It's fully functional.View attachment 3974594


CAN makes a decent 4" fan


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 8, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I'll say this: the 98 degrees I experienced in east Texas made me hallucinate ... on my bike ... where 115 degree temps west of the Sierra would not do that. Thus all the "it's a DRY heat" T-shirts being worn in the massive snowbird ghettos in AZ and NM. It is not like damp heat at all, when the body's tactic of sweating to cool itself down is made into a cruel joke.


I've been in Texas, Alabama, Louisiana, Georgia and Florida and the Carolinas. I hated GA the worst.


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 8, 2017)

Desert heat is very different from tropical heat. Desert heat, you can still sweat and cool down. In the tropics. You may as well be in a fucking sauna suit all day. It's like the heat sticks to you.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 8, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I've been in Texas, Alabama, Louisiana, Georgia and Florida and the Carolinas. I hated GA the worst.


I went from Ga to TX in one day ... this was 2003, late August.
GA didn't serve me the heat that TX did.

I remember spending an hour at a diner type place, drinking much diet Coke before climbing back onto the hog'o'burden.

Irony is I grew up back east where 100 degrees and 80% were known occurrences. Tht combined experience taught me to value brief breaks in a cooler spot.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 8, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> 9:22 am and already 90F. Did make it to 114 yesterday, today will hit 115


11:00 AM and 121

I'll save y'all the trouble; But it's a dry heat


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 8, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> CAN makes a decent 4" fan


I'll look into that. Cheers.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 8, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> 11:00 and 121


not gonna Like that, shit fire


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 8, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> not gonna Like that, shit fire


Yeah and we aren't done yet


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 8, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I'm still working on this damn cabinet. Gotta find a quieter, more powerful 4-5" exhaust fan. A better circulation fan. And fill the scrubber... apart from that. It's fully functional.View attachment 3974594


That will work fine.

Oversize the filter.

I run a 8 inch filter on a 4inch fan.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 8, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah and we aren't done yet


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 8, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> View attachment 3974597
> That will work fine.
> 
> Oversize the filter.
> ...


 That looks like a Star Trek jury rig lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 8, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> That looks like a Star Trek jury rig lol


Its a 8 inch filter, 4 inch fan, 8 inch to 4inch duct reducer and a variac to control speed.

The bigger the filter the longer it last and the better it scrubs.


The fan is a cheap ventech off amazon and has been running for 4 years now non stop.


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 8, 2017)

I've got a scrubber. Just needs carbon.


----------



## dangledo (Jul 8, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Its a 8 inch filter, 4 inch fan, 8 inch to 4inch duct reducer and a variac to control speed.
> 
> The bigger the filter the longer it last and the better it scrubs.
> 
> ...


My 6'' ventech has been rocking a solid 8 years now, non-stop! Louder than I'd like but insulated the room with 6 inches of sound proof insulation. Quiet as a mouse queef.


----------



## dangledo (Jul 8, 2017)

They are delicious and should be a dose a treat... but the question is...
 


Would @Singlemalt eat it?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 8, 2017)

dangledo said:


> My 6'' ventech has been rocking a solid 8 years now, non-stop! Louder than I'd like but insulated the room with 6 inches of sound proof insulation. Quiet as a mouse queef.


Yea ventech is a good fan. They come with a 3 or 5 year warranty. Don't remember off the top of my head.

The first one had a bad bearing. I contacted the seller and he shipped a new one and then I shipped the old one back so I wouldn't be without.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 8, 2017)

dangledo said:


> They are delicious and should be a dose a treat... but the question is...
> View attachment 3974623
> 
> 
> Would @Singlemalt eat it?


I feel like such a whore, but, yeah, I'd eat that


----------



## dangledo (Jul 8, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yea ventech is a good fan. They come with a 3 or 5 year warranty. Don't remember off the top of my head.
> 
> The first one had a bad bearing. I contacted the seller and he shipped a new one and then I shipped the old one back so I wouldn't be without.


Mine, sitting upright after being on its side for years, started a little shimmy/vibrating, which was remedied by hanging a 5 lb weight from one side lol. Hey whatever works! It's out lasted 4 can 66 filters. I'll for sure buy another when this one shoots shit.


----------



## dangledo (Jul 8, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I feel like such a whore, but, yeah, I'd eat that


Your palate is riu's standard by which all should be measured.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 8, 2017)

6000 acre brushfire 20 mi S, so much smoke can't see the sky, the good news is that it's blocking the sun so not likely to hit 115. Oh goody


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 8, 2017)

dangledo said:


> Your palate is riu's standard by which all should be measured.


Yeah, Il Putanesco lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 8, 2017)

I'm out in the country at my moms today. Hot as fuck over here. But it's still going down. I'm gonna make a shit load of steaks for my steps dads birthday. He turns old as dirty today lol.

They have chickens and goats and horses. My baby boy is loving it. He ran under a horse and scared the fuck outta us! I ran and grabbed him. So yea, he's not allowed around them anymore lol crazy ass kid.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 8, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'm out in the country at my moms today. Hot as fuck over here. But it's still going down. I'm gonna make a shit load of steaks for my steps dads birthday. He turns old as dirty today lol.
> 
> They have chickens and goats and horses. My baby boy is loving it. He ran under a horse and scared the fuck outta us! I ran and grabbed him. So yea, he's not allowed around them anymore lol crazy ass kid.
> View attachment 3974654


Those are Texan horses?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 8, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> What's the humidity though? We are looking at a 100 or so. Air so thick you could cut it with a knife. Nut sack sticking to your leg. Swamp ass.
> 
> Sucks.


27 RH, so not bad


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 8, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Those are Texan horses?


Lol nah the horses are on the other side of the pasture. It's too hot to be out there though so no pics.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 8, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I went from Ga to TX in one day ... this was 2003, late August.
> GA didn't serve me the heat that TX did.
> 
> I remember spending an hour at a diner type place, drinking much diet Coke before climbing back onto the hog'o'burden.
> ...


I hated Texas also. In basic training one day it would be a black flag (no exercise) due to heat and the next day it would be in the 30's and sleeting on you.


dangledo said:


> Mine, sitting upright after being on its side for years, started a little shimmy/vibrating, which was remedied by hanging a 5 lb weight from one side lol. Hey whatever works! It's out lasted 4 can 66 filters. I'll for sure buy another when this one shoots shit.


Lol. I mounted mine on rubber washer an inch thick.

The cheaper cookie cutter type fans are based on solid designs that have been around for years. 

I'm going to order another for a backup. I'm sure I could rebuild one if I had to.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 8, 2017)

Guess all we can do in this heat, is stay hydrated and cool.







Doesn't that pool look nice on such a hot day.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 8, 2017)

If you don't have a pool...staying inside where it's cool will also help.






Wear cool clothes to keep yourself comfortable ....like the young lady above ....she looks hydrated and is enjoying the AC indoors during the hottest part of the day ..((obviously))

--Inda


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 8, 2017)

Do y'all think we have enough steaks?


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 8, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Do y'all think we have enough steaks?
> View attachment 3974699


Man I'm so fucking hungry!! Pretty sure I got strep throat, at Doc now so we shall see.. broth and hot tea


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 8, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Man I'm so fucking hungry!! Pretty sure I got strep throat, at Doc now so we shall see.. broth and hot tea


Empathy "like", not like that you're sick. Get it taken care of, they can be real bad news if neglected

Edit: use your blender, can still drink a steak, seriously


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 8, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> 6000 acre brushfire 20 mi S, so much smoke can't see the sky, the good news is that it's blocking the sun so not likely to hit 115. Oh goody


That fire nearby here is 2000 acres(gotta be waaaay more now), as of this morning, 2% contained. Totally cut off from my other house, which btw, is getting dangerously close to there. My one buddy is evacuated. Fuck


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 8, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Empathy "like", not like that you're sick. Get it taken care of, they can be real bad news if neglected
> 
> Edit: use your blender, can still drink a steak, seriously


Steak shake, got it.. lol

Thanks Malt.. started last night, throat swollen and temp ~103..


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 8, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> That fire nearby here is 2000 acres, as of this morning, 2% contained. Totally cut off from my other house, which btw, is getting dangerously close to there. My one buddy is evacuated. Fuck


Wildfires are no joke, not much you can do.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 8, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Do y'all think we have enough steaks?
> View attachment 3974699


"Texas Tough" is an unfortunate brand for that meat


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 8, 2017)

So instead of gardening at the other spot this morning, i went fishing. Just throwing power bait from the shore fishing.

Got this bass. First time ever getting a bass using power bait. The bass chased in the trout, i gave shitloads of slack, and somehow the treble hook ended up in the bass's mouth. Funny shit i tell ya


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 8, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> That fire nearby here is 2000 acres(gotta be waaaay more now), as of this morning, 2% contained. Totally cut off from my other house, which btw, is getting dangerously close to there. My one buddy is evacuated. Fuck


We had the good rains, now time to burn all it grew, fuck. Alamo fire is now 19,000 acres 10% contained. The winds are just fanning it.
http://www.fire.ca.gov/current_incidents/incidentdetails/Index/1628


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 8, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> We had the good rains, now time to burn all it grew, fuck. Alamo fire is now 19,000 acres 10% contained. The winds are just fanning it.
> http://www.fire.ca.gov/current_incidents/incidentdetails/Index/1628


Damn dude!
Yeah, this fire isn't really that large as you know, very surprised calfire still has it at only 2000 acres tell you the truth.
Last year it was a 100' defensible space around your property, this year it's supposed to be 150'. And you do get visited by the FD. I bet this has helped allot with the structures.
Fires nearby me and even up higher are usually way bigger. So, it could be worse.
When they were showing hellicopter footage last night, omg how many crops they showed


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 8, 2017)

It's all just mostly dry/ dead grass where the fire started and is now burning, around Bangor. Hasn't really reached the higher elevations where there's some serious fuel so that's good.


----------



## dux (Jul 8, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 3974750



Looks great!!





Except for those veggie things..


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 8, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Damn dude!
> Yeah, this fire isn't really that large as you know, very surprised calfire still has it at only 2000 acres tell you the truth.
> Last year it was a 100' defensible space around your property, this year it's supposed to be 150'. And you do get visited by the FD. I bet this has helped allot with the structures.
> Fires nearby me and even up higher are usually way bigger. So, it could be worse.
> When they were showing hellicopter footage last night, omg how many crops they showed


After the fire, you think those growers will be "visited"? 

Did you see this?: http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/fiery-rhetoric-california-feds-18m-fire-debt-48512520


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 8, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> After the fire, you think those growers will be "visited"?
> 
> Did you see this?: http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/fiery-rhetoric-california-feds-18m-fire-debt-48512520


Yes, exactly! And i used to have a huge outdoor grow in the evacuation area, stopped when measure A happened here.

Under current local laws, anyone now can make a complaint to code enforcement. Those people are fucked. If not from the fire already, they will be from a visit. It's bullshit.
One of my really good buddies who is evacuated, has one of those big crops going


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 8, 2017)

dux said:


> Looks great!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 8, 2017)

Tried to get my pressure washer running. It hadn't been used for about five years so I was pretty sure it wouldn't start right up.
Nope, not happening.
So I took the carb off and cleaned it good. Made sure fuel lines and main jet were clear, then put it all back together.
The fucking thing still won't run. It's got spark, and I can get it to run for a few seconds by spraying the air cleaner with high octane starter fluid.
Anyone got advice? I'm about ready to park this fucker in the driveway with a FREE sign.
Mrs. Stool has always hated this thing anyway and wants an electric model...


----------



## 420God (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 8, 2017)

420God said:


> View attachment 3974788


Finally two people hotter than the weather! Love the suit.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 8, 2017)

420God said:


> View attachment 3974788


Straight up gangsta!


----------



## Bareback (Jul 8, 2017)

420God said:


> View attachment 3974788


Wow , enough said..


----------



## 420God (Jul 8, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Finally two people hotter than the weather! Love the suit.


I'm fucking dying in this.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 8, 2017)

420God said:


> I'm fucking dying in this.


You bring the gangsta though, as Gary said. Know that you suffer for beauty.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 8, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Tried to get my pressure washer running. It hadn't been used for about five years so I was pretty sure it wouldn't start right up.
> Nope, not happening.
> So I took the carb off and cleaned it good. Made sure fuel lines and main jet were clear, then put it all back together.
> The fucking thing still won't run. It's got spark, and I can get it to run for a few seconds by spraying the air cleaner with high octane starter fluid.
> ...


don't take it to jesus.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 8, 2017)

oh, and it's 73 degrees here all day, every day. no matter what.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 8, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> oh, and it's 73 degrees here all day, every day. no matter what.


----------



## v.s one (Jul 8, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Tried to get my pressure washer running. It hadn't been used for about five years so I was pretty sure it wouldn't start right up.
> Nope, not happening.
> So I took the carb off and cleaned it good. Made sure fuel lines and main jet were clear, then put it all back together.
> The fucking thing still won't run. It's got spark, and I can get it to run for a few seconds by spraying the air cleaner with high octane starter fluid.
> ...


You might have to run water through the system for it to start. That's how mines works or it won't start. Good luck.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 8, 2017)

v.s one said:


> You might have to run water through the system for it to start. That's how mines works or it won't start. Good luck.


most will run dry... but itll burn it up quick


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 8, 2017)

Had to share this with you guys.

Me and little Inda were chillin in the living room, I'm watching tv and he's watching his tablet ....so all the sudden he says DAD!!! DAD!!! these people just said sponge bob square ass ..lol.....we both kinda laugh...me mostly and I help him switch the video back to his regular stuff .....so about 45 minutes go by and again he goes DAD!!.....I say what's up buddy .....He goes you know the dance move I do called the DAB!!,,,,the one that I learned in kindergarten ...I said yeah, what about it ........((keep in mind his face is dead ass serious))......I said what about it ..............LOL..

He goes .....the illuminati created it ......LMFAO..lol 

The last thing I thought he'd ever say ....caught me off guard and made me laugh pretty hard ......He didn't like the fact that I was laughing about such a serious thing in his opinion ........so then I proceeded to have an exchange about the illuminati with my soon to be 6 year old ....lol.......so he's done doing the Dab and doesn't want anyone else he loves doing it ....because the illuminati is part of the BOOGIE crew and he wants nothing to do with it........as I'm walking out of the room to have a cigarette now ....I hear him saying to himself .....Why would my school teach me an illuminati dance .....lol ....so I'm headed back in to put him to bed and put the tablet to rest for the night ......

Illuminati confirmed.


Not to mention my little chunker is starting to get slightly mobile ...and into everything he can't have ....his mad scream is quite the show ....little shit ...lol....loves to pull his brothers ears and hair just to hear him scream as well .........lots of entertainment from my two monsters.



K off to put the illuminati to bed TTUL guys/gals


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 8, 2017)

I was dicking around in my garage and didn't pay much attention to a few cardboard scraps on the the floor. 
Oops. 
Stepped on one and was instantly horizontal on the floor with one leg sticking out sideways. At first I thought I had blown my ACL, but the knee is OK. 
My lower back is another story. As long as I don't move, it's fine. 
Any movement causes pain so excruciating it makes me nauseous. 
Just took some leftover vicodin from my last dental surgery and Mrs. Stool went to buy muscle relaxers.
I really hope this feels better by tomorrow, but I've got a feeling I'm going to end up in the ER. 

Fuck.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 9, 2017)

Decided to smoke a joint tonight ...a mix of some bubba and some pink cookies ....crazy good smell mixing those two together .......I enjoy a joint every now and then ....my sis actually invited me to come smoke it on her porch with her ....so were having a bedtime smoke session together ....she was in bed seemingly asleep until I knocked on her door to tell her good night and
asked where the papers were...lol...she perked rite up.


Have a good night and morning guys/gals, gotta get up early and make my drive to take care of things .....going by to check on baby Gary tomorrow as well.......Ga Night










PENIS!!!!


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 9, 2017)

Good morning ....got my pumpkins,tomatoes,and flowers all watered......I love fruits and veggies...tomatoes are actually my favorite fruit ((for real))......On my way to see baby Gary ....always nice to get things done before the ball sack sticking heat.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 9, 2017)

Time for a shower beer...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 9, 2017)

Ugh. I'm hung over.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 9, 2017)

I caught a buzz last night and foolishly got conned into a project to help my brother bring running water to his camp that damn near drown the pair of us.

My brother has a camp he'd like to eventually live in yr round.
The camp sits directly on shore but he has no running water inside yet. To cut corners he decided to put a line into the lake since there's deep drop off 40-50 feet from shore and the lake is spring fed.

He tied a cinderblock to a 2' flex. hose and started tossing it out in the water a few feet at a time. This is where I should've come to my senses and headed on down the road.

The further out we went the deeper it got. At the end of it we were diving down and tossing this fucking cinderblock a couple feet at a time.

This went one for a good 30 mins...which isnt long at all...unless your gagging and gasping for air.
Finally after one last good heave it went over the edge.

He promised to make dinner for my troubles but I think I got the short end of the stick. Should've bargained for a bottle of Grey Goose...or at the very least a bottle of Cold River


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 9, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Ugh. I'm hung over.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 9, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> View attachment 3975055


I rarely drink more than a couple beers at a time anymore. I drank a 12 pack last night.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 9, 2017)

I'm wondering if a tall glass of white wine would help my back. 
It's still mighty sore but at least I can walk (with a cane). 
Ultra strength brownies helped a lot. 

Definitely going to the doc on Monday.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I feel like such a whore, but, yeah, I'd eat that


LOL then mangle his mailbox


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 9, 2017)

Almost home after going to the the mother in laws house ....don't worry I keep a few Xanax around for such things .....it's not her mom, it's her Elvis impersonating husband that's ......#%**^~~|<€€ ####%#^**€>.....

Not my wife's Dad ...step dad would be the technical term .....fucker is 8 and half feet tall,bald and pushin 70

He really does the Elvis thing....so I get to hear all about Elvis every time I visit ....((YAY)) for anti D's


...sitting in the car playing gangster rap ATM with the boys, blasting the AC while we wait for momma to get an ice coffee from McDonalds....drive through was constipated.


Were guna swim when we get home ....hurry mom hurry


----------



## Bareback (Jul 9, 2017)

Poured concrete last week in the heat.

Did 5 jobs yesterday

14 hours at the sawmill today


All work and no play makes me tired and lame and cranky and an asshole. 
I know it doesn't rime but I'm too tired to care. Will some one tuck me in.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 10, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Will some one tuck me in.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 10, 2017)

Much to my surprise, I'm getting around pretty well today. Going to see the doc in a couple of hours. 
Mrs. Stool wants to drive me there but it really isn't necessary. 
Kudos for 800mg ibuprofen! Definitely worked better than Vicodin. 
Also took some 'Doans' -- which is made for back pain. Not impressed at all.


----------



## 420God (Jul 10, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Much to my surprise, I'm getting around pretty well today. Going to see the doc in a couple of hours.
> Mrs. Stool wants to drive me there but it really isn't necessary.
> Kudos for 800mg ibuprofen! Definitely worked better than Vicodin.
> Also took some 'Doans' -- which is made for back pain. Not impressed at all.


I pulled a muscle in my back a couple of weeks ago and used a Tens unit for the first time and was very impressed with how well it worked. They're pretty cheap on Amazon, I'd recommend trying it out.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 10, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Much to my surprise, I'm getting around pretty well today. Going to see the doc in a couple of hours.
> Mrs. Stool wants to drive me there but it really isn't necessary.
> Kudos for 800mg ibuprofen! Definitely worked better than Vicodin.
> Also took some 'Doans' -- which is made for back pain. Not impressed at all.


Yeah, Doans used to advertise on TV all the time when I was a kid; it's just a variant of aspirin (magnesium salicylate). Just take that and some antacid and you have your dose of Cal-Mag


----------



## charface (Jul 10, 2017)

Finally got around to posting the results of my pollen chucking experiment.
Took a clone of the best example though they were all good plus saved a bunch of the seeds and some pollen.
I^m running it outdoors for the first time currently but the indoor worked great of course.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/i-finally-grew-out-my-experiment.944757/


----------



## charface (Jul 10, 2017)

Hoping that^s not considered a cross post. I put it where it belonged but I know most of the people I wanted to see it dont frequent that section.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 10, 2017)

420God said:


> I pulled a muscle in my back a couple of weeks ago and used a Tens unit for the first time and was very impressed with how well it worked. They're pretty cheap on Amazon, I'd recommend trying it out.


My buddy tweaked his back bad one year & I let him try my Tens - pasted some new pads on him (better conductivity) and my wife futzed with the unit & couldn't get it to work so he grabs it & wiggles/pushes the plug in & immideatly squeals, pisses his pants & hits the deck.

The wife had it cranked up to 10 when he did that.
I think I pissed my pants too (laughing).


----------



## Bareback (Jul 10, 2017)

Today is my wife's birthday and I got her a kitchen appliance to so how much I love her, my friends @Gary Goodson and @Chunky Stool helped guide me through the process of selecting this appliance. Now I realize some of you fine folks might not think that appliances are the right way to go for gifts on such a special day, maybe your thinking of a nice restaurant, a new car, a spa day, or some shit like that. But no , see we celebrated our 29th anniversary on the 7-2-17 and I didn't get a BJ so being the spiteful dick that I am , I really wanted to send a message " woman your place is in the kitchen ".





Just kidding , I love her so I got her a 1000w Ninga professional grade and she loves it and she loves smoothies too .


----------



## neosapien (Jul 10, 2017)

420God said:


> View attachment 3974788



Shit!!! I've been so busy I almost missed your gangster ass wedding pics that I've literally been waiting all summer to see because I'm such a loser and all my friends are on the internet. OK that loser part isn't true, the friends part is though and you two do look gangster as fukkkkkk!


----------



## 420God (Jul 10, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Shit!!! I've been so busy I almost missed your gangster ass wedding pics that I've literally been waiting all summer to see because I'm such a loser and all my friends are on the internet. OK that loser part isn't true, the friends part is though and you two do look gangster as fukkkkkk!


Thank you! The outfits were a hit at the reception, even got 2 compliments from strangers while leaving the hotel. I managed to put that whole getup together for under $100.


----------



## charface (Jul 10, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Today is my wife's birthday and I got her a kitchen appliance to so how much I love her, my friends @Gary Goodson and @Chunky Stool helped guide me through the process of selecting this appliance. Now I realize some of you fine folks might not think that appliances are the right way to go for gifts on such a special day, maybe your thinking of a nice restaurant, a new car, a spa day, or some shit like that. But no , see we celebrated our 29th anniversary on the 7-2-17 and I didn't get a BJ so being the spiteful dick that I am , I really wanted to send a message " woman your place is in the kitchen ".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She did it to herself bro, She is lucky she has a true mentor in her life.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 10, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My buddy tweaked his back bad one year & I let him try my Tens - pasted some new pads on him (better conductivity) and my wife futzed with the unit & couldn't get it to work so he grabs it & wiggles/pushes the plug in & immideatly squeals, pisses his pants & hits the deck.
> 
> The wife had it cranked up to 10 when he did that.
> I think I pissed my pants too (laughing).


Inappropriate laughter is the best!


420God said:


> Thank you! The outfits were a hit at the reception, even got 2 compliments from strangers while leaving the hotel. I managed to put that whole getup together for under $100.


I did the same as neo! Bug you forever then don't see them till a day or so later! LOL, that is so me.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 10, 2017)

charface said:


> She did it to herself bro, She is lucky she has a true mentor in her life.


Yeah I know, but I wish she would......ahh hell here she comes gotta go.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 11, 2017)

Got wifi at the new house! Finally!


----------



## srh88 (Jul 11, 2017)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Got wifi at the new house! Finally!


nice... we'll see you tinychat soon. 
ps: we only cam fully nude now


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 11, 2017)

srh88 said:


> nice... we'll see you tinychat soon.
> ps: we only cam fully nude now


Ah ok, thanks for telling me. I'd hate to turn up overdressed!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 11, 2017)

And I got treated to some Gelato at a club, import weed from Cali. Banging! Talk about the best things in life are free. (Sells at €45/g)


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 11, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Today is my wife's birthday and I got her a kitchen appliance to so how much I love her, my friends @Gary Goodson and @Chunky Stool helped guide me through the process of selecting this appliance. Now I realize some of you fine folks might not think that appliances are the right way to go for gifts on such a special day, maybe your thinking of a nice restaurant, a new car, a spa day, or some shit like that. But no , see we celebrated our 29th anniversary on the 7-2-17 and I didn't get a BJ so being the spiteful dick that I am , I really wanted to send a message " woman your place is in the kitchen ".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have like 6 of those in my closet. Got them for an ounce of some outdoor.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 11, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I have like 6 of those in my closet. Got them for an ounce of some outdoor.


It's always smooth when a ninga comes out of the closet.

Ohh yesterday I saw a growcery cart in ditch beside the road , instantly I pull over and screamed sunshine, sunshine are you ok, speak to me sunshine. But on careful inspection of the site, I was relieved to not find yellow feathers and plant matter scattered everywhere. 
Then I noticed people staring at me, I said WTF I'm looking for sunshine , maybe it was weird because it was raining, IDK.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 11, 2017)

Got my teeth cleaned and then dropped of my boy Bear at the Vet to have lump removed from his shoulder. This is what Bear looked like an hour ago when I got the poor guy home
 
The Vet told me it was a pretty big lump. He wasn't sure about it so it's out for biopsy.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 11, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Got my teeth cleaned and then dropped of my boy Bear at the Vet to have lump removed from his shoulder. This is what Bear looked like an hour ago when I got the poor guy home
> View attachment 3976374
> The Vet told me it was a pretty big lump. He wasn't sure about it so it's out for biopsy.


Ohh man , that sucks.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 11, 2017)

@Aeroknow you see my new avi , that's Louie my daughter's new puppy . He's a sweet boy.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 11, 2017)

Bareback said:


> @Aeroknow you see my new avi , that's Louie my daughter's new puppy . He's a sweet boy.


Right on dude! And Louie is such a bad ass name bro. My ridgeback had that name, called him Lou dog.




Seriously thinking about getting another male ridgeback pup soon. Lou dog #2


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 11, 2017)

Yeah yeah, yeah yeah.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 11, 2017)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Got wifi at the new house! Finally!


Sweet!

I'm about to smoke some wifi in my house 
How you doin @lahadaextranjera


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2017)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Got wifi at the new house! Finally!


Welcome back!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Got my teeth cleaned and then dropped of my boy Bear at the Vet to have lump removed from his shoulder. This is what Bear looked like an hour ago when I got the poor guy home
> View attachment 3976374
> The Vet told me it was a pretty big lump. He wasn't sure about it so it's out for biopsy.


Damn, ow


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 11, 2017)

Antifreeze chicken! 
Eat your hearts out, bitches...  (@Gary Goodson )
 
Those little pieces are mosquito bits. 
----- 
https://www.amazon.com/Summit-Responsible-Solutions-Mosquito-Bits/dp/B0001AUF8G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1499826503&sr=8-1&keywords=mosquito+bits


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## Johnei (Jul 11, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Got my teeth cleaned and then dropped of my boy Bear at the Vet to have lump removed from his shoulder. This is what Bear looked like an hour ago when I got the poor guy home
> View attachment 3976374
> The Vet told me it was a pretty big lump. He wasn't sure about it so it's out for biopsy.


shit, sorry you're goin through this man.
The bigger lumps are usually nothing bad.. he would of been sick long time ago if anything, My dog had weird lump on the side of his neck.. ended up being a cyst and never caused him issues.. he lived to 14 about a decade after the diagnosis. and a old friend of mine's dog had this huge lump on the side of her chest... scary shit... nothin.. a cyst again, that never changed and she lived long.. it's the small hard semi-hidden lumps that can be something..

He'll be fine, you'll be fine. positive thoughts always man.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 11, 2017)

Johnei said:


> shit, sorry you're goin through this man.
> The bigger lumps are usually nothing bad.. he would of been sick long time ago if anything, My dog had weird lump on the side of his neck.. ended up being a cyst and never caused him issues.. he lived to 14 about a decade after the diagnosis. and a old friend of mine's dog had this huge lump on the side of her chest... scary shit... nothin.. a cyst again, that never changed and she lived long.. it's the small hard semi-hidden lumps that can be something..
> 
> He'll be fine, you'll be fine. positive thoughts always man.


The shitty thing is, the vet thought it was just a fatty tumor when we first decided to operate. He also let me know it could end up being bigger than that. After the removal, he said it was fatty on the outside, hard in the middle. Very possibly malignant. Gonna hear the news when i get his staples removed in 10-14 days unless the doc calls me earlier. Fingers crossed
Bear is only 5, better not fucking be cancer!


----------



## Johnei (Jul 11, 2017)

Manuka honey will make sure that shit heals perfect with no infection, and give the little guy a boost, through absorption in the skin.. It's a thing really knowledgable vets actually use, not just me talkin some shit. Ask your vet of course first, but I recomend you for the little guy. It's really somethin special for healing wounds, and stopping any and all infections. Nothing can move in the honey, the concentrated sugars actually halt all bacteria growth, like molasses, nothing can grow inside jar of molasses even though so much sugar. it's packed with vits n minerals for healing. and has a H202 hydrogen peroxide effect..

let me tell 1 reason why I'm telling you this and something I'll never forget...

on a vet show, this already 3legged dog, hurt his other legs, was in really bad shape legs hanging off at the bone crazy... the vet put him back together with several operations.. but infection took hold.. it was big trouble.. vet tried all antibiotics and everything at his disposal.. nothing was working.. in the end, he drizzled manuka honey all over the wound and dressed it.... changed the dressing and new honey everyday... and the infection gangreen shit was gone, the dog healed and runs around on one of those dog bicylces..

Me knowing about manuka honey previously... when i saw this.. this was another level of complete belief triggered in me.. that dog's legs were hanging off showing bone!! ..i would never doubt it.. because I know how it works.. and this vet knew his shit, and didn't care on national television to do something so out of the norm and against what any doctor would do.. but it worked.. you can find this show.. one of those supervet shows from a few years ago..

I know some people will think some shit on me.... ''Mr. Manuka Honey''... but I don't care. It's some serious good shit.
from crisp clean valleys of new zealand the manuka bush gets it's air from the antarctic rushing up through the valleys.. cleanest no polution crisp air bees feeding off the ancient manuka bush nectar medicine.

Godbless the little guy.
-take care man I hope everything works out.. I recommend you put manuka honey dabbed with your finger all on the wound and cover it up.. and do this just a few times changing it everyday.. the shit will heal twice as fast.. I am absolutely confident.. and the manuka will get all inside absorb.. destroy any infection absolutely i know it. as cells are created, those cells are made up of what is in the body. If the wound is slathered in manuka, as cells rebuild they will build healthy cells packed with vits minerals and no deformation or cell dna retardation causing cancerous cell, the new cell/s will be built perfect, due to the presence of such high vits minerals and thousands of compounds the manuka contains that are super healthy..... the manuka also has a peroxide effect oxygenating the area/the bloodstream. All cells get replaced in the body, eventually, it is programmed in the dna, .. what is in the body at the time is what the new cell will contain... potato chip oil shit.... or manuka honey compounds.. so i would get that shit deep in his wound now..

I hope you dont take this the wrong way, I am no doctor, and talk to your vet before doing anything.. i must say.. I just hate seeing this type of shit.. and anything i have in me i wnt to share.. I wouldn't even think twice about using it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 11, 2017)

Johnei said:


> Manuka honey will make sure that shit heals perfect with no infection, and give the little guy a boost, through absorption in the skin.. It's a thing really knowledgable vets actually use, not just me talkin some shit. Ask your vet of course first, but I recomend you for the little guy. It's really somethin special for healing wounds, and stopping any and all infections. Nothing can move in the honey, the concentrated sugars actually halt all bacteria growth, like molasses, nothing can grow inside jar of molasses even though so much sugar. it's packed with vits n minerals for healing. and has a H202 hydrogen peroxide effect..
> 
> let me tell 1 reason why I'm telling you this and something I'll never forget...
> 
> ...


I appreciate the advice dude. Dogs are pretty resilient. And by saying that by no way do i mean i don't take care of them. I'm more worried about the long term right now though. My vet is such a badass. Just hoping it wasn't a bad tumor here.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 12, 2017)

Yes I've missed you all too!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 12, 2017)

The best things in life are free...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 12, 2017)

@Aeroknow here is the one I used for Monty


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 12, 2017)

I cut the holes in mini cab's scrog screen larger. Added some small chains to my light so I could get the plant in the optimal light zone.

And I made another attempt at reading the drivers handbook again. I have a car now. So I may as well learn to drive the thing.

 

I feel like getting some herbage from a mate too. I haven't had any in about a month. I know its been a while because I can hardly fucken sleep at night. Instead. I get to listen to beats and stare at my eyelids...


----------



## dangledo (Jul 12, 2017)

I cut a bitch, then tied her up.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 12, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Sweet!
> 
> I'm about to smoke some wifi in my house
> How you doin @lahadaextranjera
> View attachment 3976393


So nice to be back. Wish I could smoke that with you! Maybe on TC we can have a group baking session later!


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 12, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Sweet!
> 
> I'm about to smoke some wifi in my house
> How you doin @lahadaextranjera
> View attachment 3976393



How many weeks in flower? I’m coming up on 7 with 50% cloudy, by the way, Good morning!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 12, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> How many weeks in flower? I’m coming up on 7 with 50% cloudy, by the way, Good morning!


Hey wut up dude!

That was taken down at 9 weeks. It's not the way better cut that you got btw. I take the one that you got down at 9 weeks also though. Can totally take em down at 8weeks if needed.


----------



## 420God (Jul 12, 2017)

My brother in law came out with a drone yesterday and took some nice shots of our farm.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 12, 2017)

420God said:


> My brother in law came out with a drone yesterday and took some nice shots of our farm.
> 
> View attachment 3976618 View attachment 3976622


Look at all that open land. How much you own? Get some fruit trees in there.


----------



## 420God (Jul 12, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Look at all that open land. How much you own? Get some fruit trees in there.


40 acres. We have cherry, apple and plum around the garden.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 12, 2017)

420God said:


> My brother in law came out with a drone yesterday and took some nice shots of our farm.
> 
> View attachment 3976618 View attachment 3976622


A few more buildings and it will all be covered 

Are those stones and boulders in the back ground.

Must of been a lot of work to clear 40 acres of that.

Sweet pics .


----------



## 420God (Jul 12, 2017)

Bareback said:


> A few more buildings and it will all be covered
> 
> Are those stones and boulders in the back ground.
> 
> ...


Yep, huge granite boulders, I believe they were moved there by horse and steam. Way before gas and hydraulics were around.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 12, 2017)

420God said:


> My brother in law came out with a drone yesterday and took some nice shots of our farm.
> 
> View attachment 3976618 View attachment 3976622


The little calf houses are cute.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 12, 2017)

@420God , Do you use the silo?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 12, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> @420God , Do you use the silo?


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## 420God (Jul 12, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> @420God , Do you use the silo?


Nah, it's empty. I was using it for a burn barrel until the concrete started to crack. It's a big pigeon coup now. Always wanted a look out tower on top.


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 12, 2017)

420God said:


> Nah, it's empty. I was using it for a burn barrel until the concrete started to crack. It's a big pigeon coup now. Always wanted a look out tower on top.


Can I deck it out and live in it? I'm happy to contribute to farm life. Beats living near stupid fuckers any day.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 12, 2017)

420God said:


> Nah, it's empty. I was using it for a burn barrel until the concrete started to crack. It's a big pigeon coup now. Always wanted a look out tower on top.


I have some ideas for weaponizing it


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2017)

dangledo said:


> I cut a bitch, then tied her up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget to return UB's knife


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2017)

420God said:


> Nah, it's empty. I was using it for a burn barrel until the concrete started to crack. It's a big pigeon coup now. Always wanted a look out tower on top.


 If you build the top out as a dome, I've got the telescope


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I have some ideas for weaponizing it


I think it might be a Rapunzel scenario so the weaponizing may have to wait a couple years.
PS @420God keep her hair cut short!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I think it might be a Rapunzel scenario so the weaponizing may have to wait a couple years.
> PS @420God keep her hair cut short!


----------



## charface (Jul 12, 2017)

Day 5? Post op for acl, mcl meniscus.
The first three days were filled with life changing pain. Ended up locating a pain patch which I used in conjunction
with the prescribed pain meds. Spent lots of time puking. By day three I was so heavily medicated I was sure I had recovered and proceded outside to work in the yard, went to town, LOL my wife had a shit fit. Once the patch wore off I find myself actually sleeping and being still. Anyway today I see some progress in that I can find positions that are less painful. Watching netflix fell asleep trying to beet off. Fucking awesome. I hate being stuck inside on when the sun is shining but here we are.
What I accomplished today? Oh,,,, Nothing, Sorry


----------



## Bareback (Jul 12, 2017)

charface said:


> Day 5? Post op for acl, mcl meniscus.
> The first three days were filled with life changing pain. Ended up locating a pain patch which I used in conjunction
> with the prescribed pain meds. Spent lots of time puking. By day three I was so heavily medicated I was sure I had recovered and proceded outside to work in the yard, went to town, LOL my wife had a shit fit. Once the patch wore off I find myself actually sleeping and being still. Anyway today I see some progress in that I can find positions that are less painful. Watching netflix fell asleep trying to beet off. Fucking awesome. I hate being stuck inside on when the sun is shining but here we are.
> What I accomplished today? Oh,,,, Nothing, Sorry


Do you think the patches made you puke or the combination of the pills and patches.


----------



## charface (Jul 12, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Do you think the patches made you puke or the combination of the pills and patches.


Its hard to say, I personally think It was the combination just keeping my level too high. but any less
was unbearable. Since the patch is gone there was no more puking


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 12, 2017)

Damn, and to think I was bitching earlier about a cut on my thumb.

I'm such a pussy.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 12, 2017)

charface said:


> Its hard to say, I personally think It was the combination just keeping my level too high. but any less
> was unbearable. Since the patch is gone there was no more puking


Ok thanks for sharing.
The reason I ask is, my wife is disabled and she has a 3 day patch but she gets to change it ever 2 days. Plus she gets tabs for break through pain, well she pukes way to much. I told her she was OD'ing but she just blames everything else .


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 12, 2017)

dangledo said:


> I cut a bitch, then tied her up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the custom pots! Folgers?


----------



## charface (Jul 12, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Ok thanks for sharing.
> The reason I ask is, my wife is disabled and she has a 3 day patch but she gets to change it ever 2 days. Plus she gets tabs for break through pain, well she pukes way to much. I told her she was OD'ing but she just blames everything else .


Its gonna be hard to convince her if she really believes it. Honestly I became pretty hard to deal with but thought I was doing the right thing trying to be up and about. Anyway good luck


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2017)

charface said:


> Day 5? Post op for acl, mcl meniscus.
> The first three days were filled with life changing pain. Ended up locating a pain patch which I used in conjunction
> with the prescribed pain meds. Spent lots of time puking. By day three I was so heavily medicated I was sure I had recovered and proceded outside to work in the yard, went to town, LOL my wife had a shit fit. Once the patch wore off I find myself actually sleeping and being still. Anyway today I see some progress in that I can find positions that are less painful. Watching netflix fell asleep trying to beet off. Fucking awesome. I hate being stuck inside on when the sun is shining but here we are.
> What I accomplished today? Oh,,,, Nothing, Sorry


Ouch, knees are horrifically painful, sorry you are going through this shit.



Bareback said:


> Ok thanks for sharing.
> The reason I ask is, my wife is disabled and she has a 3 day patch but she gets to change it ever 2 days. Plus she gets tabs for break through pain, well she pukes way to much. I told her she was OD'ing but she just blames everything else .


She's ODing. Chronic pain is handled differently than acute pain. First you get rid of all breakthrough meds. Then you move way down until you are able to not clench your teeth but you still hurt. You also take them on a schedule, never PRN (which means breakthrough), for those you use baths, showers, meditation, exercise. When you are in chronic pain you are going to have to be in it and find other ways of dealing. Believe it or not exercise works extremely well. You can not rely on opiates to do all the heavy lifting. So sorry you and your wife are dealing with this. It's hell.


----------



## HydoDan (Jul 12, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Ok thanks for sharing.
> The reason I ask is, my wife is disabled and she has a 3 day patch but she gets to change it ever 2 days. Plus she gets tabs for break through pain, well she pukes way to much. I told her she was OD'ing but she just blames everything else .


Hey Man , It may be up to you to have a talk with her Dr. and let him know about the puking.. I've been where your wife is... Your brain makes up pain to get "relief".. It really sucks but I think she needs your help...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Don't forget to return UB's knife


i'll cut him. so deep.


----------



## Hi crazii (Jul 12, 2017)

I accomplished nothing yet, still in the dreaming process


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 13, 2017)

Hope you all are doing good ....things got a bit rowdy in my neck of the woods.....I can do rowdy, but it usually takes a toll of some sort ...as most of you probably know ....love all you crazy fuckers


----------



## Dumbo_Octopus (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm injecting these marijuanas


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 13, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Got my teeth cleaned and then dropped of my boy Bear at the Vet to have lump removed from his shoulder. This is what Bear looked like an hour ago when I got the poor guy home
> View attachment 3976374
> The Vet told me it was a pretty big lump. He wasn't sure about it so it's out for biopsy.


I hope your puppy gets better. 
Losing a pet is a major bummer. 

Just gotta say, love the floor! I'm serious. 
When I was single, my house looked exactly like yours -- only more cluttered. 
There was a path through the debris. 
It was unwise to stray from the path, especially without shoes.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 13, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Antifreeze chicken!
> Eat your hearts out, bitches...  (@Gary Goodson )
> View attachment 3976411


Oh ye of little faith. 
That was pickle juice that I used for a marinade. After cooking, the chicken & broth were used to make soup using whatever was available. (potatoes, white kidney beans, broccoli, cabbage, onion, and fresh basil)


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Oh ye of little faith.
> That was pickle juice that I used for a marinade. After cooking, the chicken & broth were used to make soup using whatever was available. (potatoes, white kidney beans, broccoli, cabbage, onion, and fresh basil)
> View attachment 3977336


You left out one minor detail, how it tasted, looks good.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 13, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> You left out one minor detail, how it tasted, looks good.


It actually turned out very nice. I'm having a second bowl.
The flavor is good. Fresh basil really gives it a nice finish, with a hit of dill of course. 
Pairing it with Bota Box pinot grigio.
Mmmmmm


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 13, 2017)

Eight steroid injections this morning and I feel like fucking superman this afternoon.


----------



## charface (Jul 13, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Eight steroid injections this morning and I feel like fucking superman this afternoon.


If you can catch him you can do whatever you want to him I reckon


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 13, 2017)

charface said:


> If you can catch him you can do whatever you want to him I reckon


Lmao.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 14, 2017)

I received 8 stitches in my foot earlier today as the result of a Bday mission.
Kind of a long and funny story, but I'll break it down and let y'all use your imagination.
Today was Mr Tangerines Bday. I drove out to the work site to find him and his guys told me he was out on one the wood lots doing some work.

I took his old work truck and found him on the skidder and gave him his B-day present 
Afterwards, I went to hop back in the truck, barefoot (yeah yeah I know...sooo country of me, lol) and dragged my foot up the rocker panel which is rusty and jagged bc its just an old POS work truck his crew uses for...well, shit work, lol. It laid my foot wide open. 

Anyway, went to the ED and it was slow but it quickly turned into comedy central after I'd hinted at what I was doing prior to injury. Most of the RNs I either went to school with or were former colleagues. And damn...those older ladies can be sassy. 

I decided even with INS, it would've been cheaper to fly him out to the Bunny Ranch.
Next yr all he's getting is a steak!!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 14, 2017)

420God said:


> My brother in law came out with a drone yesterday and took some nice shots of our farm.
> 
> View attachment 3976618 View attachment 3976622


Incredibly cool pics!

Makes me want to check out a cheap drone.

I lost the entire day to a migraine. I hadn't had one for a while, finally called in for Rx around noon. They said it would be called in for 5. I went to pharmacy but they said no Imitrex nasal spray till tomorrow.

Fuck. Pain pills don't work on migraines. Goes away until pill wears off and bounces right back, with extra nausea.

It could be worse, I just hate being laid up.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 14, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Incredibly cool pics!
> 
> Makes me want to check out a cheap drone.
> 
> ...


That sucks man. 
Do the "experts" know what's causing your migraines?


----------



## Bareback (Jul 14, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Incredibly cool pics!
> 
> Makes me want to check out a cheap drone.
> 
> ...


Migraines suck. I've suffered from headache issues all my life, but with a head like this, one can expect problems.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 14, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Incredibly cool pics!
> 
> Makes me want to check out a cheap drone.
> 
> ...



You try magic mushrooms? A friend of mine suffered from debilitating migraines and the annual mushroom trip has reduced the frequency to about one episode per year


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 14, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> I received 8 stitches in my foot earlier today as the result of a Bday mission.
> Kind of a long and funny story, but I'll break it down and let y'all use your imagination.
> Today was Mr Tangerines Bday. I drove out to the work site to find him and his guys told me he was out on one the wood lots doing some work.
> 
> ...


LOL. Sorry about your foot


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 14, 2017)

On another note, was in hospital last night in Atrial Fibrillation. Received the second cardioversion of my life, 300joules, no biggie. I refused the conscious sedation because i wanted to drive home afterwards, the doc was super excited to shock a person who was wide awake, fml. The shock wasnt as bad as i thought, but holy fuck does it hit you like a sack of bricks!

This morning my stethoscope tells me im still normal sinus, normal rate.

I've broken lots of young ladies hearts in my day; is this karma in action?


----------



## ANC (Jul 14, 2017)

Dropped my wife off at the spa for a hot stone treatment while I took my daughter to the McDonald's play area.
Streamed some crap, Watered the veggie seedlings. Now I am vegging chain smoking joints.

I always have my rhizotomies done awake so I can drive myself the fuck away from hospital afterwards. I just tell them someone is picking me up. I once drove from the hospital to the guy I got weed from at the time, then home.


----------



## ovo (Jul 14, 2017)

a senile fungus said:


> On another note, was in hospital last night in Atrial Fibrillation.


Any idea what triggered the A Fib? How many times have you had it?


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 14, 2017)

ovo said:


> Any idea what triggered the A Fib? How many times have you had it?



It was triggered by a fucked icee.

I had a gnarly brainfreeze, and it converted me into an arrhythmia.

This is 3rd time officially in AF, twice in two months. I'm young and healthy, in the best shape of my life, my cardiologist is like wtfff


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 14, 2017)

a senile fungus said:


> It was triggered by a fucked icee.
> 
> I had a gnarly brainfreeze, and it converted me into an arrhythmia.
> 
> This is 3rd time officially in AF, twice in two months. I'm young and healthy, in the best shape of my life, my cardiologist is like wtfff


WTF is right! 
A fucking icee gave you A-fib! 

Who would've thought???


----------



## ovo (Jul 14, 2017)

a senile fungus said:


> It was triggered by a fucked icee.
> 
> I had a gnarly brainfreeze, and it converted me into an arrhythmia.
> 
> This is 3rd time officially in AF, twice in two months. I'm young and healthy, in the best shape of my life, my cardiologist is like wtfff


id say you have an allergy/sensitivity to ice cream/cold, or extreme body temp changes. good to know.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 14, 2017)

My mom had surgery on the shoulder. Plate and screws. Wife is diabetic and been fighting a urinary tract infection that looks like it has moved to her kidneys. The Dr. Sent her to the er.

Looks like I will be dealing with hospitals and nursing home for a bit.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 14, 2017)

ovo said:


> id say you have an allergy/sensitivity to ice cream/cold. good to know.


Last time it was alcohol. 

FML

I cant drink in excess, and no icees either. My heart doesnt want me to have fun...


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 14, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> My mom had surgery on the shoulder. Plate and screws. Wife is diabetic and been fighting a urinary tract infection that looks like it has moved to her kidneys. The Dr. Sent her to the er.
> 
> Looks like I will be dealing with hospitals and nursing home for a bit.



I don't like this, but you have my sympathies. I wish a quick recovery for all


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 14, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> My mom had surgery on the shoulder. Plate and screws. Wife is diabetic and been fighting a urinary tract infection that looks like it has moved to her kidneys. The Dr. Sent her to the er.
> 
> Looks like I will be dealing with hospitals and nursing home for a bit.


When it rains, it pours... 
Good luck bro.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 14, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Migraines suck. I've suffered from headache issues all my life, but with a head like this, one can expect problems.


Lol, me too. I have headaches everyday or like I say, a perpetual headache  Doc says stress, I call BS..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 14, 2017)

a senile fungus said:


> Last time it was alcohol.
> 
> FML
> 
> I cant drink in excess, and no icees either. My heart doesnt want me to have fun...


That is soooo not cool.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 14, 2017)

a senile fungus said:


> I don't like this, but you have my sympathies. I wish a quick recovery for all


Thank you.


Chunky Stool said:


> When it rains, it pours...
> Good luck bro.


Thank you.

I actually was going to say when it rains it pours and said it in a pm to curious2garden.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 14, 2017)

a senile fungus said:


> Last time it was alcohol.
> 
> FML
> 
> I cant drink in excess, and no icees either. My heart doesnt want me to have fun...


That sucks.

I guess no beer, ice'es, cocaine or trampolines.

I as thinking of the scene in knocked up where he was reading the baby book of what she couldn't do pregnant.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 14, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol, me too. I have headaches everyday or like I say, a perpetual headache  Doc says stress, I call BS..


I found that stretching is the best thing for me. Bcuz I'm a construction worker and I use my hands and arms so much. The PT I do is a big help but not a cure. I bought a tens unit last night but I haven't had a chance to try it yet. 
Stress is probably a factor for me, my job and my home life is way stressful.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 14, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I found that stretching is the best thing for me. Bcuz I'm a construction worker and I use my hands and arms so much. The PT I do is a big help but not a cure. I bought a tens unit last night but I haven't had a chance to try it yet.
> Stress is probably a factor for me, my job and my home life is way stressful.


Yeah I'm sure stress plays a role for me too but surely can't be the only reason. Tens unit, I've heard you and a couple others mention it but I have no idea what that is. Off to google..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 14, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I found that stretching is the best thing for me. Bcuz I'm a construction worker and I use my hands and arms so much. The PT I do is a big help but not a cure. I bought a tens unit last night but I haven't had a chance to try it yet.
> Stress is probably a factor for me, my job and my home life is way stressful.


I've got a tens & don't know if I'd use it for headaches.
Set to max, that would really scramble your eggs.


----------



## 420God (Jul 14, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Incredibly cool pics!
> 
> Makes me want to check out a cheap drone.
> 
> ...


His was mid priced. https://store.dji.com/product/mavic-pro?set_country=us&gclid=CIrSubymidUCFY-4wAodROUKhA

He was able to fly over 2 miles away from where we were and the vid/pic quality was better than most cameras on the market.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 14, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've got a tens & don't know if I'd use it for headaches.
> Set to max, that would really scramble your eggs.
> 
> View attachment 3977935


Hahaha are you suggesting I have brains. Ohh contraer.

It has instructions for shoulders and upper back. 

And to be honest I am a little nervous.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 14, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Hahaha are you suggesting I have brains. Ohh contraer.
> 
> It has instructions for shoulders and upper back.
> 
> And to be honest I am a little nervous.


Lol.

Start with the settings very low & work your way up.
When I use mine very often I keep ramping the setting to as much as I can stand & often end up a session on 10.

That'll get you vibrating pretty quick.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 14, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL. Sorry about your foot


Thanks. It doesn't really hurt much. Its more of a nuisance than anything. The mosquito bites on my ass are more bothersome


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 14, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Thanks. It doesn't really hurt much. Its more of a nuisance than anything. *The mosquito bites on my ass are more bothersome*


Minnesota or Alaska?


----------



## HydoDan (Jul 14, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Lol.
> 
> Start with the settings very low & work your way up.
> When I use mine very often I keep ramping the setting to as much as I can stand & often end up a session on 10.
> ...


A tens on 10 is like an electricity massage... Gets you moving...


----------



## Bareback (Jul 14, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Thanks. It doesn't really hurt much. Its more of a nuisance than anything. The mosquito bites on my ass are more bothersome


Damn those pesky mosquitoes, they can kiss my ass.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 14, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Minnesota or Alaska?


The backwoods of Maine

Sidenote - I'm going to have to check into purchasing a Tens for Mr Tang. From reading past replies here it appears to offer a good deal of relief


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 14, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> The backwoods of Maine


Guess I'll add Maine to the list of states with horrific mosquitos


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 14, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Damn those pesky mosquitoes, they can kiss my ass.


And they will...if you run around bockety bare ass in the deep woods 



Singlemalt said:


> Guess I'll add Maine to the list of states with horrific mosquitos


Yes. They do indeed suck...almost as bad as the black flies.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 14, 2017)

Got rained out racing was going to hit the national but maybe next year, then got rear ended in traffic.. It was swell. Stopped along the way and started drinking. Lit a firework upside down pissed my neighbor off.. Called my cop friends over so I have a few units here enjoying the day.. Just cuffed two officers I grew up with together.. Strong hand to the others strong ankle it kinda turned my day around 

Kinda


----------



## 420God (Jul 14, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> The backwoods of Maine
> 
> Sidenote - I'm going to have to check into purchasing a Tens for Mr Tang. From reading past replies here it appears to offer a good deal of relief


This is the one I have ~~~> https://www.amazon.com/HealthmateForever-Electronic-Arthritis-Inflammation-No-USD723178S/dp/B00O7CM12W/ref=sr_1_3?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1500074812&sr=1-3-spons&keywords=tens+unit&psc=1

The 80 min run time is nice so you don't have to keep resetting it. I have a 15 min one and it sucks turning it on and off, it's nice to have it run for a couple hours when you're real sore.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 14, 2017)

420God said:


> This is the one I have ~~~> https://www.amazon.com/HealthmateForever-Electronic-Arthritis-Inflammation-No-USD723178S/dp/B00O7CM12W/ref=sr_1_3?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1500074812&sr=1-3-spons&keywords=tens+unit&psc=1
> 
> The 80 min run time is nice so you don't have to keep resetting it. I have a 15 min one and it sucks turning it on and off, it's nice to have it run for a couple hours when you're real sore.


When I said earlier, "off to google" I never made it..lol.. thanks 420.. now I see..


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 14, 2017)

Whoa!!! Update: said shitty neighbor just came over to confront us about the fireworks I calmly reminded him he's on private property and I'd like him to leave to his property he said 'you little fuck if these cops where not here I'd have your ass' I was like 'you'd eat my ass? I don't understand that's highly unwarranted but I'm flattered' 'no I'd beat the ever living piss out of you'...pause look at my buddies.. Nod.. 'Officer X: sir you cannot assault mr.grow especially on his property, especially infront of 5 officers..you have the right to blah blah' 

Dude is livid obviously, also I put the rest of the fireworks in officer Zs trunk as 'back up' is on the way 

I was strongly instructed to stay inside they have it under control


----------



## 420God (Jul 14, 2017)

FYI, tens units work on muscle toning and weight loss too. It's been proven to reduce waist size if used regularly.


----------



## 420God (Jul 14, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Whoa!!! Update: said shitty neighbor just came over to confront us about the fireworks I calmly reminded him he's on private property and I'd like him to leave to his property he said 'you little fuck if these cops where not here I'd have your ass' I was like 'you'd eat my ass? I don't understand that's highly unwarranted but I'm flattered' 'no I'd beat the ever living piss out of you'...pause look at my buddies.. Nod.. 'Officer X: sir you cannot assault mr.grow especially on his property, especially infront of 5 officers..you have the right to blah blah'
> 
> Dude is livid obviously, also I put the rest of the fireworks in officer Zs trunk as 'back up' is on the way
> 
> I was strongly instructed to stay inside they have it under control


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 14, 2017)

420God said:


> FYI, tens units work on muscle toning and weight loss too. It's been proven to reduce waist size if used regularly.


Cuz I'm fat? I'm in the 34 club.. lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 14, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Lol.
> 
> Start with the settings very low & work your way up.
> When I use mine very often I keep ramping the setting to as much as I can stand & often end up a session on 10.
> ...


I liked to get baked and use mine. Hit the right setting and close my eyes and drift into a trance.

Sounds weird but works.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 14, 2017)

HydoDan said:


> A tens on 10 is like an electricity massage... Gets you moving...


I used to get acupuncture. They would hook electric to certain needles in me. It was wild.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 14, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Whoa!!! Update: said shitty neighbor just came over to confront us about the fireworks I calmly reminded him he's on private property and I'd like him to leave to his property he said 'you little fuck if these cops where not here I'd have your ass' I was like 'you'd eat my ass? I don't understand that's highly unwarranted but I'm flattered' 'no I'd beat the ever living piss out of you'...pause look at my buddies.. Nod.. 'Officer X: sir you cannot assault mr.grow especially on his property, especially infront of 5 officers..you have the right to blah blah'
> 
> Dude is livid obviously, also I put the rest of the fireworks in officer Zs trunk as 'back up' is on the way
> 
> I was strongly instructed to stay inside they have it under control


Wait. What did I miss? Post number?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 14, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Whoa!!! Update: said shitty neighbor just came over to confront us about the fireworks I calmly reminded him he's on private property and I'd like him to leave to his property he said 'you little fuck if these cops where not here I'd have your ass' I was like 'you'd eat my ass? I don't understand that's highly unwarranted but I'm flattered' 'no I'd beat the ever living piss out of you'...pause look at my buddies.. Nod.. 'Officer X: sir you cannot assault mr.grow especially on his property, especially infront of 5 officers..you have the right to blah blah'
> 
> Dude is livid obviously, also I put the rest of the fireworks in officer Zs trunk as 'back up' is on the way
> 
> I was strongly instructed to stay inside they have it under control


what a scumbag thing to do.


----------



## v.s one (Jul 14, 2017)

Didn't do shit but order this thing and now waiting for planet of the apes or it to start raining.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 14, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> what a scumbag thing to do.


Lol


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 14, 2017)

v.s one said:


> Didn't do shit but order this thing and now waiting for planet of the apes or it to start raining.View attachment 3978219 View attachment 3978208


That looks really good. 
I was supposed to have a stone removed today but they wouldnt do it bc I didnt have someone there to hold my fucking hand or something. Its not like I was tryna drive myself home or nuttin. I had a ride. 
So I started cursing them out and throwing shit. I lost it. Totally unprofessional. The lady at the front desk was kinda nasty to me and I told her just bc she was goin through menopause she had no right to talk to me like that. I also called her a man hater and she was probably the product of a bad divorce. Again, really uncool. Idk where these temper tantrums are coming from. Mb im the one going through menopause.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 14, 2017)

ANC said:


> Dropped my wife off at the spa for a *hot stone* treatment while I took my daughter to the McDonald's play area.
> Streamed some crap, Watered the veggie seedlings. Now I am vegging chain smoking joints.
> 
> I always have my rhizotomies done awake so I can drive myself the fuck away from hospital afterwards. I just tell them someone is picking me up. I once drove from the hospital to the guy I got weed from at the time, then home.


Is she hotter stoned?


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 14, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Whoa!!! Update: said shitty neighbor just came over to confront us about the fireworks I calmly reminded him he's on private property and I'd like him to leave to his property he said 'you little fuck if these cops where not here I'd have your ass' I was like 'you'd eat my ass? I don't understand that's highly unwarranted but I'm flattered' 'no I'd beat the ever living piss out of you'...pause look at my buddies.. Nod.. 'Officer X: sir you cannot assault mr.grow especially on his property, especially infront of 5 officers..you have the right to blah blah'
> 
> Dude is livid obviously, also I put the rest of the fireworks in officer Zs trunk as 'back up' is on the way
> 
> I was strongly instructed to stay inside they have it under control


Fuckin neighbor issues are going around it seems ...I know better then to go solve problems....Wait, I should've known better than to go solve problems.....those cop friends probably saved you some grief...and your neighbors ass...I'd elaborate but it's one of those to soon things.....I sure wish the cops would have arrived about 12 minutes earlier in my situation ((unfolding)).....Oh well, life's a bitch and then we die......anybody up for an unscheduled Mexico trip?????

Miss bullshitting with you guys...keepin on the DL...and cell coverage sucks at the new low low Indaville ....when the ((WEATHER)) blows over il be back ....hopefully sooner than later .....Momma knows I love my taco truck Fridays ...in the midst of all the BS, she took me into cell service for a burrito ..lol...honestly the last thing on my mind ....love her to death, as well as my family....cause for my current situation....that will make a whole lot more sense with some explaining later on ....hopefully sooner than later....as for now though I'm guna go eat taco truck and chill .....have a good weekend guys/gals ...may go for a hike tonight and pop back in.....hiking up a mountain=service

If not, then fuck you and PENIS


----------



## Bareback (Jul 14, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Fuckin neighbor issues are going around it seems ...I know better then to go solve problems....Wait, I should've known better than to go solve problems.....those cop friends probably saved you some grief...and your neighbors ass...I'd elaborate but it's one of those to soon things.....I sure wish the cops would have arrived about 12 minutes earlier in my situation ((unfolding)).....Oh well, life's a bitch and then we die......anybody up for an unscheduled Mexico trip?????
> 
> Miss bullshitting with you guys...keepin on the DL...and cell coverage sucks at the new low low Indaville ....when the ((WEATHER)) blows over il be back ....hopefully sooner than later .....Momma knows I love my taco truck Fridays ...in the midst of all the BS, she took me into cell service for a burrito ..lol...honestly the last thing on my mind ....love her to death, as well as my family....cause for my current situation....that will make a whole lot more sense with some explaining later on ....hopefully sooner than later....as for now though I'm guna go eat taco truck and chill .....have a good weekend guys/gals ...may go for a hike tonight and pop back in.....hiking up a mountain=service
> 
> If not, then fuck you and PENIS


Extra large penis! 

Hope your situation works it self out in your favor. Be cool Inda.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 15, 2017)

It's best if your neighbors like you in general, but think you may actually be a little bit crazy


----------



## v.s one (Jul 15, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> That looks really good.
> I was supposed to have a stone removed today but they wouldnt do it bc I didnt have someone there to hold my fucking hand or something. Its not like I was tryna drive myself home or nuttin. I had a ride.
> So I started cursing them out and throwing shit. I lost it. Totally unprofessional. The lady at the front desk was kinda nasty to me and I told her just bc she was goin through menopause she had no right to talk to me like that. I also called her a man hater and she was probably the product of a bad divorce. Again, really uncool. Idk where these temper tantrums are coming from. Mb im the one going through menopause.


I feel your pain. Your not the first person to do this. Product of a bad divorce is a good one.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 15, 2017)

420God said:


> This is the one I have ~~~> https://www.amazon.com/HealthmateForever-Electronic-Arthritis-Inflammation-No-USD723178S/dp/B00O7CM12W/ref=sr_1_3?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1500074812&sr=1-3-spons&keywords=tens+unit&psc=1
> 
> The 80 min run time is nice so you don't have to keep resetting it. I have a 15 min one and it sucks turning it on and off, it's nice to have it run for a couple hours when you're real sore.


You guys were talking about this a while back and I thought these were a couple of hundred bucks, but they're actually pretty inexpensive. I might get one just to keep it around for the infrequent lower back pain I get. it's knocks me to my knees when it happens, but goes away in 4-7 days. probably been a year since the last time it happened

plus i see you can use the unit for wiener stimulation, so...

https://sissykiss.com/forum/topic/joy-tens/


----------



## dangledo (Jul 15, 2017)

Bout that time. Some wings to follow. Along with some heart attack taters.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 15, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> It's best if your neighbors like you in general, but think you may actually be a little bit crazy


I've accomplished the crazy part for sure ...as far as liking me,idk ....they always run in the house and lock the door when they see me ....I guess inviting the neighborhood watch team for a game of naked twister is frowned upon .....especially when your not from that neighborhood and happen to be covered in tattoos.....I actually live in the country myself. I've got one elderly neighbor who loves me to death....The whole neighbor thing is over rated anyways. Nothing but trouble ((TRUST ME)).....things are looking slightly better in my situation

Headed to see baby Gary now actually.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 15, 2017)

dangledo said:


> Bout that time. Some wings to follow. Along with some heart attack taters.
> 
> View attachment 3978373


That's what's up. I'm going to smoke some ribs too.


----------



## ANC (Jul 15, 2017)

Lol, I have 2 cops, one being an ex-detective as well as a jail warden for neighbours.
I'm related to the warden's wife 
My dad, his niece and nephew bought 3 houses next to each other, so it was like growing up in a family compound. I rented out my place and took over our house when my mom got too old for the big place.


----------



## Johnei (Jul 15, 2017)

I was up north at the lake fishing and the place I went to buy worms for bait just so happens, they have a million fuckin tons of worm castings in the back. YEEEEHAAAAA.. payed $5 per 50lb bag.. got 8bags.. drove home with the exhaust on the shitbox sparking on big bumps.. have more worm castings than I'll need for my entire organic grow life now. Today's cross country worm shit hauling mission accomplished.. 25bucks for bag of 20liters.. FUCK THAT!!! I'm all set now. time for a bong.. and a test tea brew.. better be good shit!rrrrr


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 15, 2017)

I washed and waxed the truck. Because I like to see water bead up when it rains.

And, it's definitely going to rain. Because I washed and waxed the truck. That's how it works here. Never fails.
 

Never used this before, synthetic polymer wax.
I think I just like the words 'synthetic polymer'. Sounds real 21st century and shit.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 15, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I washed and waxed the truck. Because I like to see water bead up when it rains.
> 
> And, it's definitely going to rain. Because I washed and waxed the truck. That's how it works here. Never fails.
> View attachment 3978681
> ...


ooooohh shiny

"Synthetic polymer" is some quality incantation


----------



## ANC (Jul 15, 2017)

Earthworms are their own tea, the stuff that comes out of a worm is better than what goes into it.
Just mulch the soil they are in with grass or shredded leaves. They will come up and take the mulch down into the soil with them


----------



## v.s one (Jul 15, 2017)

Gamble night at my house tonight.The couples we gambled with last week were signaling each other. Suspectedly.I switched the game from cards to the top.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 16, 2017)

Glad I'm not the only one with neighbor issues...

Ive been out since 7ish measuring and staking my property line for a fence. My ONE neighbor, who've I've told multiple times to respect the property line, keeps mowing over into my property more and more every time he mows. He's 30ft into my property, I measured this morning. I let that area grow out for hay/mulch/ compost that I need for my gardens. Right now it's open yard between the properties. We've always left it open as a courtesy, so he had easier access to his back yard if he needed to get a truck, or his parents motor home he stores, back there. Last night, he wen't out at dusk and mowed around a fence that's , easily, 15ft into my property, an area i didn't want mowed because it stopped people from driving across that part of the yard. He said he did it because he didn't like the way it looked, the same reason he keeps pushing the property line. Then I wake up to 2 of his vehicle parked on my side of the line in my yard. I'm sick of this shit. Last year he put a car out front to sell, for a fucking used car dealer he knew, on my side of the line, and it leaked a 3 ft circle of oil in my yard... right where I WAS planning on putting my grape trellising. So now I'm locking him out of my yard... and locking that motor home in his yard. He's going to have to take down an 8' stockade fence he just put up last month to get it out now. But with only 6ft sections he's going to have to cut a post..

My yard is full of tire ruts from him and his roommates, the post fence we had put up as a barrier between the driveways, which we put 15' of the property line to allow him access over our property, has been hit multiple times, knocked over and broke, i had a fruit tree I had planted 3 years ago that someone from that house drove over and ripped out.

I'm done. Knocked on his door, told him to get his cars of my property, stay on his side and well just have a smile and wave relationship. And if my fence/ property gets damaged again, I'm going after his homeowners insurance.

I hate people.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 16, 2017)

Johnei said:


> I was up north at the lake fishing and the place I went to buy worms for bait just so happens, they have a million fuckin tons of worm castings in the back. YEEEEHAAAAA.. payed $5 per 50lb bag.. got 8bags.. drove home with the exhaust on the shitbox sparking on big bumps.. have more worm castings than I'll need for my entire organic grow life now. Today's cross country worm shit hauling mission accomplished.. 25bucks for bag of 20liters.. FUCK THAT!!! I'm all set now. time for a bong.. and a test tea brew.. better be good shit!rrrrr


Let us know how it tastes..


----------



## ovo (Jul 16, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I hate people.


Nip it in the bud as soon as someone is taking advantage of you. The missing fruit tree three years ago was your signal.


----------



## ANC (Jul 16, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Glad I'm not the only one with neighbor issues...
> 
> Ive been out since 7ish measuring and staking my property line for a fence. My ONE neighbor, who've I've told multiple times to respect the property line, keeps mowing over into my property more and more every time he mows. He's 30ft into my property, I measured this morning. I let that area grow out for hay/mulch/ compost that I need for my gardens. Right now it's open yard between the properties. We've always left it open as a courtesy, so he had easier access to his back yard if he needed to get a truck, or his parents motor home he stores, back there. Last night, he wen't out at dusk and mowed around a fence that's , easily, 15ft into my property, an area i didn't want mowed because it stopped people from driving across that part of the yard. He said he did it because he didn't like the way it looked, the same reason he keeps pushing the property line. Then I wake up to 2 of his vehicle parked on my side of the line in my yard. I'm sick of this shit. Last year he put a car out front to sell, for a fucking used car dealer he knew, on my side of the line, and it leaked a 3 ft circle of oil in my yard... right where I WAS planning on putting my grape trellising. So now I'm locking him out of my yard... and locking that motor home in his yard. He's going to have to take down an 8' stockade fence he just put up last month to get it out now. But with only 6ft sections he's going to have to cut a post..
> 
> ...


Just tell him where to empty the lawnmower.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 16, 2017)

ovo said:


> Nip it in the bud as soon as someone is taking advantage of you. The missing fruit tree three years ago was your signal.


 Yeah, hindsight. I gave him the benefit of the doubt, only because I've had random people drive over that area many times over 20+ years. It the reason we put the fence there years ago, but even though it goes 50+ feet perpendicular to the road, we've had people go up our driveway and around the fence to his driveway just to turn around.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 16, 2017)

ANC said:


> Just tell him where to empty the lawnmower.


I don't want it mowed, period, end of discussion, he's not helping me. I hate lawns, I have areas I'm letting grow back into woods. He knows all this. If i mow, it's certain areas, once in fall. The large veg mass helps my compost keep heat longer into the colds weather.


----------



## Johnei (Jul 17, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Let us know how it tastes..
> 
> View attachment 3979036


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 17, 2017)

Crybaby above^^^^^


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 17, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> what a scumbag thing to do.


Finally an opinion I care about


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 17, 2017)

Just took my cat to the vet. He needs teeth pulled. They won't talk cost, just $900 for anesthesia......WTF? .... and then they'll decide once he's under and being examined. Not even a .."it usually costs between this and that, barring issues" Cost me $120 just for the exam. I only went there because that's where he's always been treated before I took over his care. I Just got an appointment at a smaller local vet, see if they are more reasonable. Only $50 for an exam... keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 17, 2017)

TITLE---Two deletes one Mr.J

((Takes a hit of polar bear express))

Where was I .....ahhhh yes

Once upon a time there was a guy named Mr.J. He was a strange fellow and seemed very alone,broke and down on his luck....One day he drove to the store in his 87 Toyota tercel ...as he was standing outside pan handling for a cheap beer and enough gas to get home. He smelt a familiar smell ....Sh#t,that's rite sh#t...but not just any FU##I#g Sh#t,worm S#it....he immediately got excited and knew that was a free food source for months...as he peered through the fence behind the store.... he could see a huge pile of steaming worm S#it ....Mr.J was beyond excited about all that FU##I#g SH##.....He immediately ran inside the store ((EXCITED)) with his mouth watering and a raging Bon#r.....he went to the clerk and asked about the pile of Sh#t....The clerk responded with--What in the Fu#k do want all that Shi# for....Mr.J had to think quick, the store owner hated him for previous loitering and other lude acts in his parking lot.....So Mr.J screams PLANTS!!!...I have plants ((which was a terrible lie))..........so the nice man behind the counter makes a deal with Mr.J .....I give you all my SH#t....if you promise no more panhandling,prostitution,or loitering in my lot.....Mr.J agrees and drops to his knees to thank the nice man .....after 9 minutes of thanking the store owner behind the counter .....he gets up,dusts his knees off and goes to collect his Shi#.....Mr.J runs outside and thanks a few more people behind the dumpster to get enough gas money to get home......Finally he backs his little tercel rite up to his free pile of SH#T......He couldn't believe his eyes....at least $17 worth the free shit.....((TOTALLY WORTH IT)) he says .....Mr.j starts loading Sh#t like a pro .....2 hours and 7 shovel scoops later ....Mr.J finally had all approx 22lbs of worm SH#t in his car.......Beyond excited he jumps in his 87 tercel ((with custom racing stripes mind you)) and starts the long 45 second drive home .....Rite away he realizes 22lbs of worm SHI# ....is way to much for his 87....But he pushes on and slowly eases over all the bumps and sticks in the alley to get home.....Mr.J has no money ....so no registration or insurance, forces him to drive half a block down the alley to get home.....Finally he arrives back to his parents house to tell them all about his SH#TTY day......as always the doors are locked with a note that reads ((PLEASE LEAVE!!!....love mom&dad))......not phased Mr.J runs back to the alley to start unloading his SH##.......after he gets all his SHI# put away .....Mr.J eats well....then he decides to share his story with all his best friends and homeboys....((Strangers on the internet))..........one of these people who happen to see his post/story is a strapping young Ladd with a huge penis named Inda ...or Mr In for short.....obviously disgusted and recognizing Mr.J immediately from all his other accounts ....Mr.In decides to show some compassion....he just felt bad and was disgusted to see the same lonely sad little man with a tiny brain eating SH#t ......Mr.In happen to be cooking a 4 egg omelette ....but actually had 2 eggs left .....so out of the kindness of his heart he offers Mr.J two of his half dozen eggs ....even sending MrJ a picture of the delicious ranch eggs .....and just because it appeared that two of the eggs in the carton were actually a mans testicles .....Mr.J reported Mr.In .....TWICE!!....in a 10 minute time frame........So Mr.IN being the bigger man .....decided not to push the issue and realized maybe Mr.J is happy eating worm Shi#...having multiple sock accounts and stocking strangers on the internet .....Mr.IN also realized Mr.J was in love with the report button ......Mr.J went on living happily ever after amassing multiple sock accounts......setting records for reporting people ...all while living in his car at his parents eating worm Sh#t..

------------------THE END-----------------

See my next story titled --Mr.J is Mr.A.



Remember this story was totally fictional and absolutely had nothing to do with any of the people/socks seen here.......


----------



## ANC (Jul 17, 2017)

Dropped my daughter off at mom in law's, but had to take her shopping first, an exercise in patience.
Oh and I just ran out of weed, oh well it's almost bed time.

Jeesus I thought Iour vet is expensive, it is like $150 to pull a cat tooth.
It isn;t like the 1980's where you can just get a new pet, they are fucking expensive when they get sick these days. Spend $200 on a vet one Saturday when our cat got urinary tract crystals.
Our pets always get sick on weekends.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 17, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Just took my cat to the vet. He needs teeth pulled. They won't talk cost, just $900 for anesthesia......WTF? .... and then they'll decide once he's under and being examined. Not even a .."it usually costs between this and that, barring issues" Cost me $120 just for the exam. I only went there because that's where he's always been treated before I took over his care. I Just got an appointment at a smaller local vet, see if they are more reasonable. Only $50 for an exam... keeping fingers crossed.


IKR? i've spent more on dogs i've had than i ever spent on my self, but whadda you gunna do


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 17, 2017)

ANC said:


> Dropped my daughter off at mom in law's, but had to take her shopping first, an exercise in patience.
> Oh and I just ran out of weed, oh well it's almost bed time.
> 
> Jeesus I thought Iour vet is expensive, it is like $150 to pull a cat tooth.
> ...


ANC - this boy's linage is from your neck of the woods.


----------



## ANC (Jul 17, 2017)

Boerboel. Lovely dogs those. Probably eats you out of the house.
I think we are past the point of any new pets. It's too sad when you have to put them down.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 17, 2017)

Our last one had a mass that turned out to be the big C.
Strangest thing though (and I really didn't connect the dots for several months), this guy was born the same day our last Boerboel passed.
Love those dogs!!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 17, 2017)

I averaged watching about 6 hours a day of Wimbledon play for the last week, not sure which month it is or who I am anymore. What's more concerning is I don't really care. I cut the shit out of my thumb last night playing with a combat knife. A pro musician playing with a knife, wtf??? As soon as I saw this huge piece of flesh hanging, I placed the skin back and held it super tight with my other hand and stopped any blood from coming out. I went to get the band aids from the bathroom, then realized how the fuck am I supposed to open them while pressing my wound? As soon as I let go blood was dripping everywhere, fast. By the time I got a couple on tight, it looked like Stoned Farmer had a party in there, so I sponged up most of the blood off the tile before it dried. I gave it a couple of hours to clot, then went to clean and redress it before bed. I got a shot glass and filled it with a 6% h2o2 mixture I dilute myself, carefully ran the warm water over the wound to melt off the blood clotted band aids, then stuck my thumb in the shot glass. It literally boiled over with germs and some blood, and hurt like hell. It boiled so hard that the solution actually became HOT and a pinkish, frothy, meaty mixture poured into my sink. I placed the skin flap back into the wound, and put neosporin on band aids before redressing it. It feels much better this morning, but is sore from healing. I was supposed to go busking today, but I guess I'll go for a long bike ride, instead. 
I wanted to sleep until 2pm, but forgot this guy wanted to stop by for a qp. Woke up to piss at 1pm and looked at my phone, he was already parked in the spot. I told him to give me 10 minutes and went down to collect my $1400, so I really don't need to busk, anyway. What a start to the week, hope yours is better...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 17, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> I averaged watching about 6 hours a day of Wimbledon play for the last week, not sure which month it is or who I am anymore. What's more concerning is I don't really care. I cut the shit out of my thumb last night playing with a combat knife. A pro musician playing with a knife, wtf??? As soon as I saw this huge piece of flesh hanging, I placed the skin back and held it super tight with my other hand and stopped any blood from coming out. I went to get the band aids from the bathroom, then realized how the fuck am I supposed to open them while pressing my wound? As soon as I let go blood was dripping everywhere, fast. By the time I got a couple on tight, it looked like Stoned Farmer had a party in there, so I sponged up most of the blood off the tile before it dried. I gave it a couple of hours to clot, then went to clean and redress it before bed. I got a shot glass and filled it with a 6% h2o2 mixture I dilute myself, carefully ran the warm water over the wound to melt off the blood clotted band aids, then stuck my thumb in the shot glass. It literally boiled over with germs and some blood, and hurt like hell. It boiled so hard that the solution actually became HOT and a pinkish, frothy, meaty mixture poured into my sink. I placed the skin flap back into the wound, and put neosporin on band aids before redressing it. It feels much better this morning, but is sore from healing. I was supposed to go busking today, but I guess I'll go for a long bike ride, instead.
> I wanted to sleep until 2pm, but forgot this guy wanted to stop by for a qp. Woke up to piss at 1pm and looked at my phone, he was already parked in the spot. I told him to give me 10 minutes and went down to collect my $1400, so I really don't need to busk, anyway. What a start to the week, hope yours is better...


Super glue that shit. 

I reckon that h202 and alcohol actually slow the healing process.


----------



## charface (Jul 17, 2017)

Cleaning floors, stoned as shit listening to podcasts. 
Probably my max for the day.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 17, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> TITLE---Two deletes one Mr.J
> 
> ((Takes a hit of polar bear express))
> 
> ...


Priceless


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 17, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Priceless


Had to make up for my recent absence....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 17, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Just took my cat to the vet. He needs teeth pulled. They won't talk cost, just $900 for anesthesia......WTF? .... and then they'll decide once he's under and being examined. Not even a .."it usually costs between this and that, barring issues" Cost me $120 just for the exam. I only went there because that's where he's always been treated before I took over his care. I Just got an appointment at a smaller local vet, see if they are more reasonable. Only $50 for an exam... keeping fingers crossed.


Vet expenses are out of control everywhere! 
We have two dogs & three cats. It costs a fortune just for regular checkups & meds! 
God help you if your pet needs a "procedure"...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 17, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Just took my cat to the vet. He needs teeth pulled. They won't talk cost, just $900 for anesthesia......WTF? .... and then they'll decide once he's under and being examined. Not even a .."it usually costs between this and that, barring issues" Cost me $120 just for the exam. I only went there because that's where he's always been treated before I took over his care. I Just got an appointment at a smaller local vet, see if they are more reasonable. Only $50 for an exam... keeping fingers crossed.


Hey man, we all know that pussy is expensive. Totally worth it, though


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 17, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Super glue that shit.
> 
> I reckon that h202 and alcohol actually slow the healing process.


Didn't even cross my mind, but good advice. I may do that next time I dress it if it hasn't mended well. My biggest concern was infection, hence the h2o2 soak...


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 17, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> ..A pro musician ...


might *have made* me think of getting sutures, jus' sayin'

edited for @GreatwhiteNorth


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 17, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> might make me think of getting sutures, jus' sayin'


Too late for that.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 17, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Didn't even cross my mind, but good advice. I may do that next time I dress it if it hasn't mended well. My biggest concern was infection, hence the h2o2 soak...


As a machinist, and automotive hobbyist, I second super glue. A quick squirt has saved me hours, maybe days, in the ER. They also have liquid bandage, which is meant for cuts, but not as strong as super glue.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 17, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Vet expenses are out of control everywhere!
> We have two dogs & three cats. It costs a fortune just for regular checkups & meds!
> God help you if your pet needs a "procedure"...


 Banfield animal hospital wanted $900 for anesthesia, $200 cleaning, then whatever for tooth extraction. 1 vet looked at him, didn't take any vitals, no eye/ear check and pushed thier $400+ wellness plans, hard. They had to Google distemper to tell me what it was

My local vet wants $900-$1000 max, for the same procedures, if its needed and said that's most likely high. They think only one or two teeth might need extraction, a cleaning( $150) might be fine. 2 vets did a full dental checkup, cleaned his ears, did a test on that, found an infectionand showed me how to administer the needed ear meds. It cost me $120 so far. 
I went back to the other place, canceled my appointment and complained to the manager. I think I found a new vet.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 17, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Didn't even cross my mind, but good advice. I may do that next time I dress it if it hasn't mended well. My biggest concern was infection, hence the h2o2 soak...


I use h202 also. Just read it slows healing. I keep iodine around also for such things. I bought a couple suture kits just in case.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 17, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Super glue that shit.
> 
> I reckon that h202 and alcohol actually slow the healing process.


Definitely. I've had some pretty bad cuts that certainly needed stitches. Super glue fixed it right up. Just gotta stop the bleeding first. Last injury i had was bleeding so bad that it just dripped bloody super glue all down my arm. Wasn't fun to pick off when it dried.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 17, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Banfield animal hospital wanted $900 for anesthesia, $200 cleaning, then whatever for tooth extraction. 1 vet looked at him, didn't take any vitals, no eye/ear check and pushed thier $400+ wellness plans, hard. They had to Google distemper to tell me what it was
> 
> My local vet wants $900-$1000 max, for the same procedures, if its needed and said that's most likely high. They think only one or two teeth might need extraction, a cleaning( $150) might be fine. 2 vets did a full dental checkup, cleaned his ears, did a test on that, found an infectionand showed me how to administer the needed ear meds. It cost me $120 so far.
> I went back to the other place, canceled my appointment and complained to the manager. I think I found a new vet.


Speaking of pets, I just left tractor supply , which had their winter pet coats on clearance . I got my dane an XL real trees pink camo , and my wife's ankle bitter two Charlie Brown sweaters all for 23$ . Her dog hates me , so all winter I'll be saying " hey Henry your mom dresses you funny ".


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 17, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Speaking of pets, I just left tractor supply , which had their winter pet coats on clearance . I got my dane an XL real trees pink camo , and my wife's ankle bitter two Charlie Brown sweaters all for 23$ . Her dog hates me , so all winter I'll be saying " hey Henry your mom dresses you funny ".


Maybe he hates you cuz of the sweaters? Just a thought..


----------



## Bareback (Jul 17, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Maybe he hates you cuz of the sweaters? Just a thought..


I can live with that, the sweater scored me some points with the wife.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 17, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I can live with that, the sweater scored me some points with the wife.


Ah yes, where it counts..


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 17, 2017)

i've never shingled a hip roof before, and technically i am a window installer, but i figured it out. kinda.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 17, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i've never shingled a hip roof before, and technically i am a window installer, but i figured it out. kinda.


You roofing today . 1000° f you is a bad dude.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 17, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i've never shingled a hip roof before, and technically i am a window installer, but i figured it out. kinda.


How many squares did you do?totally not looking forward to the roofing part of the building i'm about to build. Roofing fucks my old back up now


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 17, 2017)

Bareback said:


> You roofing today . 1000° f you is a bad dude.


it was only 94 today, and most of the work i did was on the inside trimming out the box/bay window. but the house was not air-conditioned and i was working above a sink on the second floor in a tiny little little box bay window, so that made up for it. pretty miserable but we only get a few bays every year.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 17, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> How many squares did you do?totally not looking forward to the roofing part of the building i'm about to build. Roofing fucks my old back up now


it was maybe a 4'x4' box bay, so it took less than one pack of shingles, even after flashing and the flipped first row.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 17, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> it was only 94 today, and most of the work i did was on the inside trimming out the box/bay window. but the house was not air-conditioned and i was working above a sink on the second floor in a tiny little little box bay window, so that made up for it. pretty miserable but we only get a few bays every year.


Cool. I didn't realize your in construction. I have some big plate glass I'm rebuilding one is 54"x82" and the other is 62"x 84" replacing the single paine with double and replacing all the rotten wood. F'ing heavy bitchs.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 17, 2017)

I didn't do shit today.

Not a goddamn thing.


Slept all day. Made some good cash while I slept, always a plus. 

Recieved a damn fine hummer (luv u long time María)

And now OMW to a bofire at, you guessd it, María's house.

The life of a bachelor.

Picking up a case, any suggestions?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 17, 2017)

a senile fungus said:


> I didn't do shit today.
> 
> Not a goddamn thing.
> 
> ...


something that still fears penicillin


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 17, 2017)

a senile fungus said:


> I didn't do shit today.
> 
> Not a goddamn thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 17, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> something that still fears penicillin


LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> IKR? i've spent more on dogs i've had than i ever spent on my self, but whadda you gunna do


Trupanion


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> As a machinist, and automotive hobbyist, I second super glue. A quick squirt has saved me hours, maybe days, in the ER. They also have liquid bandage, which is meant for cuts, but not as strong as super glue.


Liquid bandage performs a different function than super glue. Close a wound, super glue, cover a wound liquid bandage, if you can only buy one use Super Glue for both purposes. BTW Super Glue stings like a mfer. 

As for slowing healing it depends, if you do sutures possibly by a day or two but healing by secondary intention takes for fucking ever.

PS I do not have to drive to LA again until 1/2018 HURRAH! Fuck LA


----------



## ANC (Jul 18, 2017)

superglue causes tissue damage, they did develop medical equivalents that do the job without frying your tissue.
That being said I have glued together the odd cut that didn't require stitches.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 18, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Liquid bandage performs a different function than super glue. Close a wound, super glue, cover a wound liquid bandage, if you can only buy one use Super Glue for both purposes. BTW Super Glue stings like a mfer.
> 
> As for slowing healing it depends, if you do sutures possibly by a day or two but healing by secondary intention takes for fucking ever.
> 
> PS I do not have to drive to LA again until 1/2018 HURRAH! Fuck LA


Is the cyano..whateveritis in super glue carcinogenic? I've been told numerous times not to use it because of that. I figure a heart attack or cancer is gonna get me anyway, so whatever, just curious.


----------



## 420God (Jul 18, 2017)

Surgical staplers are real cheap and easy to use by yourself if the wound is bad enough.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Skin-Stapler-w-Instructions-Sterile-Surgical-35-WIDE-Preloaded-Human-Vet-Use-/231966819247?hash=item36024cc3af:g:BA8AAOSwMmBVxhqx


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Is the cyano..whateveritis in super glue carcinogenic? I've been told numerous times not to use it because of that. I figure a heart attack or cancer is gonna get me anyway, so whatever, just curious.


Isocyanate glues are approved by the FDA for primary wound closure so my guess is no. But that is a guess.



420God said:


> Surgical staplers are real cheap and easy to use by yourself if the wound is bad enough.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Skin-Stapler-w-Instructions-Sterile-Surgical-35-WIDE-Preloaded-Human-Vet-Use-/231966819247?hash=item36024cc3af:g:BA8AAOSwMmBVxhqx


LOL I had terrible trouble putting staples in people. I hated staples for closure. I could never get a good line. Why does this not surprise me that you can do this well.


----------



## charface (Jul 18, 2017)

If you cut yourself so frequently that you get cancer from the superglue I`m pretty sure
play-dough scissors and a helmet are in order.
That`s what I use anyway


----------



## 420God (Jul 18, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Isocyanate glues are approved by the FDA for primary wound closure so my guess is no. But that is a guess.
> 
> 
> LOL I had terrible trouble putting staples in people. I hated staples for closure. I could never get a good line. Why does this not surprise me that you can do this well.


I've had a lot of practice on squirming pigs.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 18, 2017)

I kinda pictured a "Mad Scientist 420" putting those dead deer back together.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 18, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Isocyanate glues are approved by the FDA for primary wound closure so my guess is no. But that is a guess.
> 
> 
> LOL I had terrible trouble putting staples in people. I hated staples for closure. I could never get a good line. Why does this not surprise me that you can do this well.


 I found this
https://www.researchgate.net/publication/8577776_Toxicity_of_Cyanoacrylate_Adhesives_and_Their_Occupational_Impacts_for_Dental_Staff
So, no known cancer risk, but it does show positive on the Ames test. Of course, that immerses us in the philosophical discussion of what the Ames test signifies.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 18, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I kinda pictured a "Mad Scientist 420" putting those dead deer back together.
> 
> View attachment 3980082


that poor devil looks like he got half buried, and then got exposed like a Popsicle for coyotes


----------



## 420God (Jul 18, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I kinda pictured a "Mad Scientist 420" putting those dead deer back together.
> 
> View attachment 3980082


I'd never run out of work.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2017)

420God said:


> I'd never run out of work.


Death is a growth industry!


----------



## 420God (Jul 18, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Death is a growth industry!


Especially if I fixed them up to get hit again.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 18, 2017)

Smoke N Mirrors said:


> I went to work, went to the gym, stopped at the store.
> 
> Might beat off a few retarded kids later.


Damn cuz that's messed up


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 18, 2017)

I made tofu and broccoli. It was very good, but I added a tad bit too much ginger. Meh, you win some you lose some. I didn't have fresh ginger so I used this ginger paste and didn't realize how potent it was. 
 
Don't you guys worry, a lil sriracha fixed that right up! Back to the win column for ol Gare bear.


----------



## charface (Jul 18, 2017)

Didn`t kill anyone


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 18, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Damn cuz that's messed up


Well I have a new target aquired now .....locked and loaded


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 18, 2017)

@Smoke N Mirrors 

Test


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 18, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> @Smoke N Mirrors
> 
> Test


He got banned an hour or so ago


----------



## srh88 (Jul 18, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> He got banned an hour or so ago










....i have no idea who he was. i must of missed another funny moment in RIU history


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 18, 2017)

srh88 said:


> ....i have no idea who he was. i must of missed another funny moment in RIU history


Tangie and I pissed on his profile page. Hopefully he lurks and will come back when he sees this


----------



## charface (Jul 18, 2017)

We hardly knew yee!


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 18, 2017)

srh88 said:


> ....i have no idea who he was. i must of missed another funny moment in RIU history


Yeah I seen him in bobs thread then when I came back he was gone.. I missed it too


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 18, 2017)

7 massive picture windows on the second story, two men, done by 4.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 18, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> 7 massive picture windows on the second story, two men, done by 4.


Sounds like the intro to a 50's epic Western in Panavision


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 18, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I kinda pictured a "Mad Scientist 420" putting those dead deer back together.
> 
> View attachment 3980082


I found a dead cat that had rigor mortis and I posed it so it was free-standing with it's back arched and it's mouth open and stood it in the driveway- my wife (who was then my girlfriend) thought I had super-glued it's feet to the driveway


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 18, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> He got banned an hour or so ago


Best thing that could of happen to him


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 18, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> He got banned an hour or so ago


SF Sock.
Even though he disguised his gibberish really well, he gave it up.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 19, 2017)

Got the bushes I cut down uprooted, finally. Dug the wall trench, brought in the block, raised area with excavated dirt. Hope start tomorrow or the next day.
  

Back patio coming along, but lots of rain days lately and deceptive radar maps too. Sent everyone home twice in the last week for brief storms that lasted 40 minutes, but on radar they looked massive.

Nobody can work tomorrow for a variety of reasons, and I have to get a car inspected so it will be an 'all me slow day' tomorrow. I'll get something done.

Had some work at my daughter's place today. Noticed a strange looking weed between the peppers.
  
I've been known for growing tiny plants in unusual locations just because I'm not a seed waster. I had one yield 3 whole joints last year. Very stealth, nobody even noticed. Lol.


----------



## ANC (Jul 19, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Got the bushes I cut down uprooted


Yeah, time I do too, going for a haircut and a beard trim this afternoon.


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 19, 2017)

I had to figure out how to install new ignition leads the other day. Never done that before. Nor much else with cars for that matter.

Runs smoother now. No more lumpy idle. No more jerky gear shifts. Almost fully functional. Now I just gotta figure out why the dash lights have gone out. And to get the squeaky belts swapped out. Then she'll be road ready... Hopefully.


----------



## ANC (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 19, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I had to figure out how to install new ignition leads the other day. Never done that before. Nor much else with cars for that matter.
> 
> Runs smoother now. No more lumpy idle. No more jerky gear shifts. Almost fully functional. Now I just gotta figure out why the dash lights have gone out. And to get the squeaky belts swapped out. Then she'll be road ready... Hopefully.
> 
> ...


NGK wires come with a lifetime warranty.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 19, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Got the bushes I cut down uprooted, finally. Dug the wall trench, brought in the block, raised area with excavated dirt. Hope start tomorrow or the next day.
> View attachment 3980645 View attachment 3980646
> 
> Back patio coming along, but lots of rain days lately and deceptive radar maps too. Sent everyone home twice in the last week for brief storms that lasted 40 minutes, but on radar they looked massive.
> ...


Lol....I'm starting to think you were the mail man when I was conceived,
I always stick a seed super late in the year behind the shed .....were so stealthy Tang


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 19, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Lol....I'm starting to think you were the mail man when I was conceived,
> I always stick a seed super late in the year behind the shed .....were so stealthy Tang


I fling a bunch of seeds out about this time. They get a foot or two tall. Not much but easy to conceal. 

Ole lady was looking at satellite pics last night of the house. They are old but you can actually see the garden and property. Kind of has be bugged a little bit.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 19, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Sounds like the intro to a 50's epic Western in Panavision


Or the urban version of Brokeback Mountain.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 19, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> SF Sock.
> Even though he disguised his gibberish really well, he gave it up.


If that's was an SF sock,il be changing the meaning of SF.

Can anyone imagine what Inda would say SF stands for now?

Il give you all a hint. The words would rhyme with these.

Cupid,Duck .....


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 19, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I fling a bunch of seeds out about this time. They get a foot or two tall. Not much but easy to conceal.
> 
> Ole lady was looking at satellite pics last night of the house. They are old but you can actually see the garden and property. Kind of has be bugged a little bit.


When I use to grow only full outs. I would go on and look at my handy work as well. I'm glad I always did that after harvest, keep in mind growing was fully illegal then. I'd just look at it and think. I'm a fuckin idiot lol.....we think were all stealthy from the ground ....but that birds eye view Says otherwise lol.

But I can't ever seem to find live satellite views or even current ones. I'm always looking at previous grows,a year or two back ....I still go on and look at all the pot being grown in my area each year......but I'd like to see current images.

One year I was removing seeds from some pollinated plants we did, I had several babies start popping up around where I turn on my garden hose and also my fish pond Lol......I was guna just murder them off, but unbelievably my buddy carefully dug up as many as he could and ended up filling up a whole corner of his lot with those strays.......I was sitting on my deck between the hose Bib and my pond separating seeds...That's how that happen.....still have some of those beans actually.

So out of the handfuls of seeds you toss out like that. Do you get a lot that sprout?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 19, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> When I use to grow only full outs. I would go on and look at my handy work as well. I'm glad I always did that after harvest, keep in mind growing was fully illegal then. I'd just look at it and think. I'm a fuckin idiot lol.....we think were all stealthy from the ground ....but that birds eye view Says otherwise lol.
> 
> But I can't ever seem to find live satellite views or even current ones. I'm always looking at previous grows,a year or two back ....I still go on and look at all the pot being grown in my area each year......but I'd like to see current images.
> 
> ...


Yea they were old pics. It was from a couple summers ago. Still bugs me a bit. 

I mean its still illegal here. I'm going to keep doing what I do though.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 19, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yea they were old pics. It was from a couple summers ago. Still bugs me a bit.
> 
> I mean its still illegal here. I'm going to keep doing what I do though.


Yeah live satellite images would be sick. We use to grow some nice sized gardens.....having access to ranches and farm land made my situation easier as far as places to do that .....way back in the hills etc etc ....The only time they'd get noticed is if there was a wild fire ...were talkin serious acres of private cattle ranches....that's when it was super illegal though .....But my biggest satellite OH FUCK image was done in the middle of an old orchard ....we bought some land and it had old walnut trees on it.....We planned on ripping them out and doing our own thing. But, at the time we bought the property we decided we'd wait until the next year to do that .....White Boy I laced that bitch with plants LOL...younger and dumber .....The grow did fantastic and they were Fucking monsters bro.....it was done in a clearing in the middle of that old orchard .....Yes I do have that satellite pic ....it will be on my office wall of Bud porn......By far the biggest and most amount of Ganja ever for me .....pretty sure you only needed very little zoom from space for that one.....the things we do when were young.....I'm actually laughing about it now, thinking about the truck loads at 3am to get the plants to the barn for processing ....how did we not get caught lol......

I wish I still grew Pot sometimes....as you all know I only have one plant in a smart pot this year .....maybe next year il have more time ......but I do have a nice tomato garden.

Keep doing what your doing buddy, and as always good luck to you WB.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 19, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Yeah live satellite images would be sick. We use to grow some nice sized gardens.....having access to ranches and farm land made my situation easier as far as places to do that .....way back in the hills etc etc ....The only time they'd get noticed is if there was a wild fire ...were talkin serious acres of private cattle ranches....that's when it was super illegal though .....But my biggest satellite OH FUCK image was done in the middle of an old orchard ....we bought some land and it had old walnut trees on it.....We planned on ripping them out and doing our own thing. But, at the time we bought the property we decided we'd wait until the next year to do that .....White Boy I laced that bitch with plants LOL...younger and dumber .....The grow did fantastic and they were Fucking monsters bro.....it was done in a clearing in the middle of that old orchard .....Yes I do have that satellite pic ....it will be on my office wall of Bud porn......By far the biggest and most amount of Ganja ever for me .....pretty sure you only needed very little zoom from space for that one.....the things we do when were young.....I'm actually laughing about it now, thinking about the truck loads at 3am to get the plants to the barn for processing ....how did we not get caught lol......
> 
> I wish I still grew Pot sometimes....as you all know I only have one plant in a smart pot this year .....maybe next year il have more time ......but I do have a nice tomato garden.
> 
> Keep doing what your doing buddy, and as always good luck to you WB.


I don't have nowhere near the balls I used to. We used to grow pure Mexican landrace that would hit 15-20 foot tall. No shit. Never took pics though. Worried about getting popped. 

I still grow some in swamps and mountains. Its getting harder though. The summers are getting drier here and too hard to pack water.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 19, 2017)

Here's a pic of my custom darkroom. 
A little wind wasn't a problem last night, which is a relief. Six smaller plants weigh down the face of the larger tarp, along with iron weights on the corners. Small "flap" tarp is connected to iron weights using bungee cords. Gap on the smaller tarp is by design for air flow. The deck boards have gaps so airflow is actually pretty good without a fan. (Might add one later if needed.) 
The tarps aren't 100% opaque, but it's dark enough for flipping. 
Should only need this monstrosity for a week or two.


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 19, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> NGK wires come with a lifetime warranty.


I didn't install those blue leads. They were there when I got the car. No other documentation either.

I dont really know whats what in cars. All I care about is if they'll get me where I want to go.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 19, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I didn't install those blue leads. They were there when I got the car. No other documentation either.
> 
> I dont really know whats what in cars. All I care about is if they'll get me where I want to go.


I'm just surprised they failed. I paid well over a $100 just for the 4 NGK wires for my mazda.


----------



## Johnei (Jul 19, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I had to figure out how to install new ignition leads the other day. Never done that before. Nor much else with cars for that matter.
> 
> Runs smoother now. No more lumpy idle. No more jerky gear shifts. Almost fully functional. Now I just gotta figure out why the dash lights have gone out. And to get the squeaky belts swapped out. Then she'll be road ready... Hopefully.
> 
> ...


Sometimes fuckers will remove the dash light fuse to hide EngineLight on or other error light on the dash. Check fuses first thing, or actual dash was removed and light bulbs removed from behind to hide issue.

When installing new wires a little bit of grease in there will stop water/condensation from contaminating spark plug holes and for a better more consistent start in the mornings for older rides.


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 19, 2017)

Lol. Im such a dumbass. I didnt realize I needed to turn on the headlamps to get interior dash lights going... guess im used to the newer cars that just do it automatically. Or they stay on. Could also be that im not used to cars in general.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 20, 2017)

Went fishing today and caught 4 nice trout- gave two to my friend who plays bass in my band and had the other two for supper with yellow rice and a salad


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 20, 2017)

Me and little Inda watch travel channel or natgeo at night while he falls asleep.....Tonight I asked him if he believes in Bigfoot....He said umb ya I think so ......I asked him what he thought Biggoot was....He said I know what it is dad .....It's a Big Harry monster, that has giant pink feet and athletes foot......

LMAO....I wasn't expecting that explanation whatsoever. That's my boy LOL....of course I agreed 100% and said I thought the same thing.


Good Night guys/gals.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 20, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Lol. Im such a dumbass. I didnt realize I needed to turn on the headlamps to get interior dash lights going... guess im used to the newer cars that just do it automatically. Or they stay on. Could also be that im not used to cars in general.


This is usually where one will let us know just how good their weed is.


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 20, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> This is usually where one will let us know just how good their weed is.



Sad part is. I smoked the last of my green 2 days prior. Though. I guess that's kinda smart to get into habit with. Considering I'm gonna be on the road with other at least half ton metal cages roaring about.


----------



## charface (Jul 20, 2017)

4am wakeup. Bonghit before I can even open my eyes. 1pot of coffee so far.
I'm always late to the game but I finally got a dry herb chamber, gonna see if it's worth a shit then wander around the property with a machete. May even hack some vines n shit.


----------



## ANC (Jul 20, 2017)

Looks like crap, mail to me for proper disposal.
Finally went to the doctor with my bloody sore throat.
Reflux is fucking me up. Also got a script for Champix, let's see if that can make, me quit smoking. SO glad to see the medical aid came to its senses and now pays for it.


----------



## charface (Jul 20, 2017)

Gonna take some experimentation to get the hang of this thing but it functions.
The reason I even got interested in it is searching for the least harsh way to smoke weed. This wasn't to bad but still 
not as smooth as a bong. 
Pipes to me are harsh as shit,
I cant smoke a whole joint because I`m a puss
Dont always want the hard hit in the face from a bong.
Soooo hopefully this thing will pan out but the first hit was a bit scratchier than I imagined.
Whats a girl to do?


----------



## ANC (Jul 20, 2017)

lol, I chain smoke joints. I just buy mids and only sativa they don't make you so fucked up.

The good stuff is for edibles hash and oils.

Turns out I'm gonna have to grow even more, a close family member came out as having been battling cancer for a while.


----------



## charface (Jul 20, 2017)

my fav is to smoke a bowl topped off with wax made from the strain. i don`t fuck with edibles
I know Im too stoopit to pull it off


----------



## ANC (Jul 20, 2017)

I make liquid edibles with vanilla milk, hits like a bull.


----------



## charface (Jul 20, 2017)

If I were to do it again I would just put a gram or two of bho in a couple sticks of butter.
Easy to get a consistent dose, But we aint gotta worry cause I aint.
Are your drinks consistent of do you just hope for the best?


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 20, 2017)

I like to top my cones with a nice bit of kief or hide a bit of hash. Very rarely do I bother with the smokeless pipe. Or joints.


----------



## charface (Jul 20, 2017)

My all time is just old school pressed hash. Very dark specific taste I love


----------



## charface (Jul 20, 2017)

I still have some P E G so im gonna try a batch of bho disolved in that then hit with ecig.
i made it for others but wasnt smoking then so I never tried it. Hoping that will be smooth but I suspect there will be a caughing fit involved still


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 20, 2017)

Oh yeah. I loves me some hash. Tried some bho a few times too. That shit kicks ass! Still prefer the earthy taste of hash though.


----------



## charface (Jul 20, 2017)

ANC said:


> Looks like crap, mail to me for proper disposal.
> Finally went to the doctor with my bloody sore throat.
> Reflux is fucking me up. Also got a script for Champix, let's see if that can make, me quit smoking. SO glad to see the medical aid came to its senses and now pays for it.


It is weird but I have seen those pills work for people, the main thing they do is stop taking them before they should because they think they have it handled. I would follow the long drawn out more expensive rout of doing the full course. Who knows though.
Its chantex or something like that my wife used


----------



## Bareback (Jul 20, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Me and little Inda watch travel channel or natgeo at night while he falls asleep.....Tonight I asked him if he believes in Bigfoot....He said umb ya I think so ......I asked him what he thought Biggoot was....He said I know what it is dad .....It's a Big Harry monster, that has giant pink feet and athletes foot......
> 
> LMAO....I wasn't expecting that explanation whatsoever. That's my boy LOL....of course I agreed 100% and said I thought the same thing.
> 
> ...


It would time to watch " Harry and the Hendersons " . 

On a side note I have a really good friend that looks just like " Harry " and he grows awesome weed ( and tomatoes also ).


----------



## Bareback (Jul 20, 2017)

My wife has quite smoking with chantex several times . But something always triggers her to start again .


----------



## ANC (Jul 20, 2017)

charface said:


> If I were to do it again I would just put a gram or two of bho in a couple sticks of butter.
> Easy to get a consistent dose, But we aint gotta worry cause I aint.
> Are your drinks consistent of do you just hope for the best?


I can tell by smoking some how much to use.
For mids a newb needs about a half of a joint's worth of flower for a cup, they will be messed up for 10 hours.

I hate the taste of cannabutter, or canna anything for that matter.
When I slowly broil it with some vanilla flavoured milk and half a teaspoon of margarine, and then just add a tiny bit of hot chocolate powder, it goes down like soft serve.


----------



## 420God (Jul 20, 2017)

Bareback said:


> My wife has quite smoking with chantex several times . But something always triggers her to start again .


Oral fixation? Give her something else to suck on, worked for my wife. 



She smokes an e-cigarette now.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 20, 2017)

charface said:


> my fav is to smoke a bowl topped off with wax made from the strain. i don`t fuck with edibles
> I know Im too stoopit to pull it off


Edibles are the best for strong consistent dosing.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 20, 2017)

Bareback said:


> It would time to watch " Harry and the Hendersons " .
> 
> On a side note I have a really good friend that looks just like " Harry " and he grows awesome weed ( and tomatoes also ).


I'd smoke the shit outta some BigFoot weed .....That is a perfect movie to watch with him though ..TY


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 20, 2017)

Just arrived to water Baby G and things are in reach for the stars mode here in Cali .....Decided to give a lil extra love in her last watering and it looks like she appreciated that .....nice fat and round .....if I had other plants I would have had to break out the 6ft ladder to do some tying yesterday evening....But Baby G is my only plant as you all know .....for my first go at recycled soil I'm quite pleased ....let's say I had lots of other plants in fresh FFOF like normal ....The side by side comparison has me leaning towards recycling for sure......The plants are bigger ...I mean they would be bigger...and I haven't had to feed anything until now ....I mean I wouldn't have to add anything until now.....My Green houses would be packed full of healthy fat girls with no visual difference .....Except the cost of some has literally been $0 as far as food ....minus the cost of amendments of course ...which was cheap in comparison to buying fresh ffof plus nutes to achieve the same result....a few more years of good results and I won't be purchasing new soil ....but since I only have one plant ....that all makes no sense.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 3981438 View attachment 3981441


I am strangely yet plainly moooooved


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 20, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 3981438 View attachment 3981441


Saw Lurch (an African Watusi Bull) a few years back when he was still kicking - world record holder for the largest horns.
 

http://www.odditycentral.com/pics/worlds-largest-horns.html


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 20, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Saw Lurch (an African Watusi Bull) a few years back when he was still kicking - world record holder for the largest horns.
> View attachment 3981466
> 
> http://www.odditycentral.com/pics/worlds-largest-horns.html


Remember reading about him; each horn was around 150 lbs or so


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2017)

(Aussie accent) That's not a horn ...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 20, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Remember reading about him; each horn was around 150 lbs or so


He actually died of Cancer in one of the horns - I forget whom, but some company (?) purchased the body for a full mount.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 20, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> He actually died of Cancer in one of the horns - I forget whom, but some company (?) purchased the body for a full mount.


Sickos.....what kind of pervert would wana mount a dead animal .....I personally think it should of went to a taxidermist......that's life I guess

Just to think someone's mounting that majestic beasts corpse for thrills.....makes me laugh really hard at first ............. But then I SMH in discussed.


----------



## QtrNdaPuss (Jul 20, 2017)

Is there meat inside a horn?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 20, 2017)

QtrNdaPuss said:


> Is there meat inside a horn?


WELCOME NEW MEMBER!


----------



## QtrNdaPuss (Jul 20, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> WELCOME NEW MEMBER!


Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 20, 2017)

QtrNdaPuss said:


> Is there meat inside a horn?


Let's talk about semen and overall plant health.


----------



## QtrNdaPuss (Jul 20, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Let's talk about semen and overall plant health.


hahahaha it's never gonna get old lmbo that's what i'd call thinking outside the box! too funny!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 20, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> WELCOME NEW MEMBER!


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 20, 2017)

@tyler.durden would like to have a go at fitting the whole thing. I mean he can get at least 6 dix in his mouth at one time.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 20, 2017)

These ((NEW)) members get more interesting by the day.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2017)

Wow the sanitation crew is quick today


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I am strangely yet plainly moooooved


You should really print that out and post it on the fence for your lady friend sporting the hand of Saruman, next door.


cannabineer said:


> Wow the sanitation crew is quick today


Hopefully they deep sixed the sock too.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> You should really print that out and post it on the fence for your lady friend sporting the hand of Saruman, next door.


She wears the hand of Dooooom


> Hopefully they deep sixed the sock too.


The sock is still extant ... darn it


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 20, 2017)

did some trim work for a family that lives next door to @Flaming Pie , her trump lawn sign is still there if you look hard enough


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 20, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> did some trim work for a family that lives next door to @Flaming Pie , her trump lawn sign is still there if you look hard enough
> 
> View attachment 3981618


Jesus, smh; plain dirt would be better


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 20, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Jesus, smh; plain dirt would be better


but the weeds hide the dog shit and rats.



Flaming Pie said:


> To my right is a younger couple (mid 30s) with a young daughter approximately 9 months older than mine. The husband is a pompous prick and cussed me out one day while I was on the porch with my 12 mo old. He didn't like a female asking him to stop cutting our lawn.
> 
> This year, as soon as the snow melted, I got a ticket for dog poop and rat harboring.


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Jul 20, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> but the weeds hide the dog shit and rats.



fdds doing a good job blending in then.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 20, 2017)

Ma-ma watched the kids and the wife for me and let me go wade fishing today.


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Jul 20, 2017)

Love me some fly fishing @whitebb2727


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Ma-ma watched the kids and the wife for me and let me go wade fishing today.
> View attachment 3981633 View attachment 3981634


I've never caught a wade ... elusive suckers


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 20, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Sickos.....what kind of pervert would wana mount a dead animal


I just knew somebody would go there.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I just knew somebody would go there.


The dead ones let one catch'em.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 20, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> The dead ones let one catch'em.


They are a bit slower than the live ones I'll admit.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 20, 2017)

CriticalCheeze said:


> Love me some fly fishing @whitebb2727


I wasn't fly fishing. I would like to try it here.

We were using worms on a small hook and a bobber. Throw it in the current and let it float down to the deep holes.

Also did a little artificial bait fishing.


cannabineer said:


> I've never caught a wade ... elusive suckers


Lol. I guess I could've worded it better. We went fishing while wading the river.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I wasn't fly fishing. I would like to try it here.
> 
> We were using worms on a small hook and a bobber. Throw it in the current and let it float down to the deep holes.
> 
> ...


I could not resist ... ~innocent smile~

What sort of fish ... trout? other?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 20, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I could not resist ... ~innocent smile~
> 
> What sort of fish ... trout? other?


Bass and catfish. They hang out and eat stuff coming over the shoals.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 20, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> but the weeds hide the dog shit and rats.


LOL, but of course


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 20, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I just knew somebody would go there.


I'm guna guess I was in the top 5 of those people ....lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I'm guna guess I was in the top 5 of those people ....lol


"Indacorpse" ~tips hat~


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 20, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Ma-ma watched the kids and the wife for me and let me go wade fishing today.
> View attachment 3981633 View attachment 3981634


Gorgeous spot WB....I'm taking my boy to our secret spot on the back side of our ranch ....were going Sunday ....he's had his pole ready and in his room for 4 days LOL....calling his uncle to remind him not to forget everyday ....He caught his first fish last winter ....a nice little striper....he actually caught several stripes that day ......he caught more than me that day .....little asshole....beginners luck 


Whatever


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 20, 2017)

That's little Indas first fish ever ....He probably caught a dozen that day. I wasn't expecting much TBH. The weather was shit and we got a late start. But it couldn't have worked out better, lots of 10 to 16 inchers that day. I have the video of him catching that fish. He says DAD! it's getting rough with me ...priceless stuff


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3981672
> That's little Indas first fish ever ....He probably caught a dozen that day. I wasn't expecting much TBH. The weather was shit and we got a late start. But it couldn't have worked out better, lots of 10 to 16 inchers that day. I have the video of him catching that fish. He says DAD! it's getting rough with me ...priceless stuff


Any trouble from the Detwiller fire? It has had me "smoked in" for the last 3 days


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Any trouble from the Detwiller fire? It has had me "smoked in" for the last 3 days


awesome excuse to smoke myself in btw


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 20, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Any trouble from the Detwiller fire? It has had me "smoked in" for the last 3 days


No not for me personally ...other than the smoke ....My buddy got ahold of me panicking needing all the help he could get to help get a fire break around his place ....He's a very private green house tomato grower ...he needed someone he could trust as well as operate equipment ....unfortunately I was unable to help ....I was in the ER with little Inda at the time......Thankfully the fire didn't hit his place.....but I feel for all the people affected by fires in general.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 21, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> No not for me personally ...other than the smoke ....My buddy got ahold of me panicking needing all the help he could get to help get a fire break around his place ....He's a very private green house tomato grower ...he needed someone he could trust as well as operate equipment ....unfortunately I was unable to help ....I was in the ER with little Inda at the time......Thankfully the fire didn't hit his place.....but I feel for all the people affected by fires in general.


Little Inda ok ?


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 21, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Little Inda ok ?


Yes he's doing ok ATM, thank you for asking. Gotta take him in for another EKG today....He was complaining about his chest after swimming with his cousin. I thought maybe he got bumped or bruised so I just kept an eye on him ....but the day I took him to the ER, he pretty much woke up saying his chest hurt. I left work and took him immediately to the ER. They discharged him with some pain meds and said they'd call us ...which is good IMO ...I'd think if there was a serious issue they would've kept him ....but they called and want another EKG now. Hopefully it was just him being a wiggle worm that messed up the EKG....I'm not guna lie it's stressful as hell for them to want him back for another one......Obviously any parent doesn't like to there babies sick ....especially these kind of things.....But I'm hoping for the best and I appreciate you asking


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 21, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Yes he's doing ok ATM, thank you for asking. Gotta take him in for another EKG today....He was complaining about his chest after swimming with his cousin. I thought maybe he got bumped or bruised so I just kept an eye on him ....but the day I took him to the ER, he pretty much woke up saying his chest hurt. I left work and took him immediately to the ER. They discharged him with some pain meds and said they'd call us ...which is good IMO ...I'd think if there was a serious issue they would've kept him ....but they called and want another EKG now. Hopefully it was just him being a wiggle worm that messed up the EKG....I'm not guna lie it's stressful as hell for them to want him back for another one......Obviously any parent doesn't like to there babies sick ....especially these kind of things.....But I'm hoping for the best and I appreciate you asking


Hope all works out. It sucks when kids are sick or hurt.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 21, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Hope all works out. It sucks when kids are sick or burt.


Thanks buddy much appreciated. Il keep you posted


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 21, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Thanks buddy much appreciated. Il keep you posted


Not to scare you but when I was a teenager I started having chest pain. Ekg didn't show anything. Wore a heart monitor for a couple days. Didn't show anything. 

Turned out after an echocardiogram that I had an enlarged heart chamber. 

I grew out of it. Dad paid cash and we hid it from the military when I joined. Anyways I got it check when I got out and all was good.

I don't want to scare you but if they don't find anything it may be worth it to follow up with a heart specialist.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 21, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Not to scare you but when I was a teenager I started having chest pain. Ekg didn't show anything. Wore a heart monitor for a couple days. Didn't show anything.
> 
> Turned out after an echocardiogram that I had an enlarged heart chamber.
> 
> ...


Ya I know all about doctors missing things. Like my nephew last year,I'm sure you remember. The first doctor said it's the flu....second doctor said it's allergies .....the ER room said all looks good ...then they called my sister in law 2 hours later saying get him to San Fran children's hospital ASAP ....ended up being brain tumors.. I will definitely get to the bottom of what's causing this. He's a tough boy and doesn't complain for no reason.....stories like these don't help the stress that's for sure....gotta go get him ready to go TTU later.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 21, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Ya I know all about doctors missing things. Like my nephew last year,I'm sure you remember. The first doctor said it's the flu....second doctor said it's allergies .....the ER room said all looks good ...then they called my sister in law 2 hours later saying get him to San Fran children's hospital ASAP ....ended up being brain tumors.. I will definitely get to the bottom of what's causing this. He's a tough boy and doesn't complain for no reason.....stories like these don't help the stress that's for sure....gotta go get him ready to go TTU later.


No doubt. I wasn't trying to scare you or make you worry more.

I care. Its the only reason I said something.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 21, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> No doubt. I wasn't trying to scare you or make you worry more.
> 
> I care. Its the only reason I said something.


Oh I know, you have little ones as well..so I know where you were coming from bro....I already had momma worrying/talkin about my nephews situation before that...sometimes things get missed ....it's been several hours since the EKG today ....no call...no news is good news ....at least that's my thinking.....But as I'm sure you know il be super thorough in getting to the bottom of it. Thanks WB


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 21, 2017)

I mountain biked about 20mi today... my app says i averaged around 6min/mile and burned over 1100 calories, sounds about right...

Im a growing boy, i eat what i want!

32" club member!


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 21, 2017)

So I accomplished a 5hr drive to North Carolina and will accomplish a 4hr drive to Tennessee tomorrow to go rafting on the ocoee, and a lil sightseeing.. much needed lil getaway.. pics tomorrow..


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 21, 2017)

Moved some firewood. Now time to have a billy and lunch. Cauliflower, potato and chicken soup... tasteh!


----------



## Bareback (Jul 21, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> So I accomplished a 5hr drive to North Carolina and will accomplish a 4hr drive to Tennessee tomorrow to go rafting on the ocoee, and a lil sightseeing.. much needed lil getaway.. pics tomorrow..


Sounds like fun .


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 21, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Moved some firewood. Now time to have a billy and lunch. Cauliflower, potato and chicken soup... tasteh!


Billy?


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 21, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Billy?


Bob Thornton?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 21, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Billy?





jerryb73 said:


> Bob Thornton?


The Kid


----------



## charface (Jul 21, 2017)

The badass?


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 21, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Billy?





jerryb73 said:


> Bob Thornton?





Chunky Stool said:


> The Kid


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 21, 2017)

LOL, fuckers


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 21, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Oh I know, you have little ones as well..so I know where you were coming from bro....I already had momma worrying/talkin about my nephews situation before that...sometimes things get missed ....it's been several hours since the EKG today ....no call...no news is good news ....at least that's my thinking.....But as I'm sure you know il be super thorough in getting to the bottom of it. Thanks WB


Could be gas. They took one of my little cousins that's about 8 or 9 to the hospital because he was complaining about his chest. They didn't find anything. Next day he starts cutting farts like you wouldn't believe.

I've had gas make me feel like I as having a heart attack before.

Thoughts and prayers with your little one, your wife and you.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 21, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> So I accomplished a 5hr drive to North Carolina and will accomplish a 4hr drive to Tennessee tomorrow to go rafting on the ocoee, and a lil sightseeing.. much needed lil getaway.. pics tomorrow..


You are in my neck of the woods now. Lol. 

"You sure do got a pretty mouth."



Just kidding.






















Maybe.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 21, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Could be gas. They took one of my little cousins that's about 8 or 9 to the hospital because he was complaining about his chest. They didn't find anything. Next day he starts cutting farts like you wouldn't believe.
> 
> I've had gas make me feel like I as having a heart attack before.
> 
> Thoughts and prayers with your little one, your wife and you.


Crazy you said that, I've been speaking with our resident doctor mom here on Riu pretty much all day...I was thinking the same exact thing... he complained about his stomach and chest at the same time after he ate.....So that's a definate to look into/watch ...the doc already had me up his fiber a few months back ....weirdly I think the school lunches were what started the issue ....just crazy you'd say that .....nothing like a good fart to relieve some chest pressure LOL

Thanks for your thoughts/prays WB











Love ya Annie TY for everything as well.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 21, 2017)

If you're bored... 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/to-chop-or-not-to-chop-that-is-the-question.944936/#post-13674390


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 21, 2017)

a senile fungus said:


> Im a growing boy, i eat what i want!
> 32" club member!


Bite me bitch - hit 60ish & see how it works.


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 22, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Billy?


Toking some herbage outta my Grolsch beer bottle.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 22, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Crazy you said that, I've been speaking with our resident doctor mom here on Riu pretty much all day...I was thinking the same exact thing... he complained about his stomach and chest at the same time after he ate.....So that's a definate to look into/watch ...the doc already had me up his fiber a few months back ....weirdly I think the school lunches were what started the issue ....just crazy you'd say that .....nothing like a good fart to relieve some chest pressure LOL
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts/prays WB
> 
> ...


Hmmm. Could be reflux or other stomach, esophagus problem.


----------



## Tim Fox (Jul 22, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Hmmm. Could be reflux or other stomach, esophagus problem.


have you ever heard of the SCD,,,


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 22, 2017)

Tim Fox said:


> have you ever heard of the SCD,,,


What is it?


----------



## Tim Fox (Jul 22, 2017)

The specific carbohydrate diet,, it cures IBS and chrones,, and leaky guy ,, those with digestive issues,, or chronic dihreia,, or auto immune problems that nobody can seem to figure out,, and most of all its curing my wife who has been in misery with illness for 2.5 years and nobody could figure out why,, and now she is getting well fast using this,, its a miracle before my eyes i tell you

@whitebb2727


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 22, 2017)

Tim Fox said:


> The specific carbohydrate diet,, it cures IBS and chrones,, and leaky guy ,, those with digestive issues,, or chronic dihreia,, or auto immune problems that nobody can seem to figure out,, and most of all its curing my wife who has been in misery with illness for 2.5 years and nobody could figure out why,, and now she is getting well fast using this,, its a miracle before my eyes i tell you
> 
> @whitebb2727



I was just about to suggest a spcialized diet. School lunches wreaked havoc with my digestion as a child. It isnt real food.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 22, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Bite me bitch - hit 60ish & see how it works.



This is why I'm doing it now, so when i hit that age I'm still moving like a ninja, a senior citizeninja, an elderninja if you will.

I guess if i doubled my age and reduced that output by half, I'd still be proud of it.

I'm not an old man yet, doing everything i can to slow dwn that process. But when i do reach that age i wanna be the one rustlin the feathers of the young whippersnappers and showing the kids that they are just young bucks in these woods!

How'd i do? Was that convincing?


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 22, 2017)

Today is my boys birthday ....I'm off to purchase him his very first BB gun of his own ....Momma is a bit crossed about it LOL...He's shot with Dad since he could pull a trigger ....Mom tried her hardest to change his mind LOL....offered him some shit I'm even surprised he said no to ...In the end momma said---Ok well its your responsibility and if he shoots his eye out ,il be upset....I replied--I don't plan on setting him loose to go kill black Bart in the back yard babe...and il be sure and tell him shooting his face off would thoroughly upset the both of us......of course I said that in a smart ass kinda way....She doesn't really care, typical Christmas Story mom.




But little Inda happen to be close while mom was talking about him shooting his eye out ......He stopped her and said....why would I aim for my eye mom, that's dumb......LMAO





You'll shoot your eye out.


K off to Wally World to get the least powerful BB rifle I can find. I'm sure il take a hit at some point from it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 22, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Today is my boys birthday ....I'm off to purchase him his very first BB gun of his own ....Momma is a bit _*cros*_sed about it LOL...He's shot with Dad since he could pull a trigger ....Mom tried her hardest to change his mind LOL....offered him some shit I'm even surprised he said no to ...In the end momma said---Ok well its your responsibility and if he shoots his eye out ,il be upset....I replied--I don't plan on setting him loose to go kill black Bart in the back yard babe...and il be sure and tell him shooting his face off would thoroughly upset the both of us......of course I said that in a smart ass kinda way....She doesn't really care, typical Christmas Story mom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_*Crosman*_! Get it? I kill me lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Today is my boys birthday ....I'm off to purchase him his very first BB gun of his own ....Momma is a bit crossed about it LOL...He's shot with Dad since he could pull a trigger ....Mom tried her hardest to change his mind LOL....offered him some shit I'm even surprised he said no to ...In the end momma said---Ok well its your responsibility and if he shoots his eye out ,il be upset....I replied--I don't plan on setting him loose to go kill black Bart in the back yard babe...and il be sure and tell him shooting his face off would thoroughly upset the both of us......of course I said that in a smart ass kinda way....She doesn't really care, typical Christmas Story mom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have him aim for your bad eye, or bad testicle  
PS I thought in this day a kid's first gun was a paint ball gun.


----------



## 420God (Jul 22, 2017)

Picking up hay for winter.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 22, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Have him aim for your bad eye, or bad testicle
> PS I thought in this day a kid's first gun was a paint ball gun.


LMAO,lol..... I'm sure il be blind and sterile before the 1500 pack of BB's I just purchased are gone.




He's had a single shot paint ball gun for a while ...I even have a cricket 22 that Ive let him shoot and obviously take that 110% serious .....about the only time Dad is dead serious ...but he's smart and knows when to listen for real....I'm not saying he's not guna further damage my eye,testicle,windows,or anything shiny with his new BB gun...But at least he'll know he wasn't suppose to do it...LOL


So I go to Wally World and they have a fuckin Red Ryder with the cowboy on the stock and everything....of course I could have got the plain jane BB gun .....But you all know I paid the extra $12 to have it say Red Rider on it .....Not for my boy,,,,no no no ......That's soley for me to tease momma when he opens it .....I've been quoting the Christmas Story movie since her anti BB gun campaign started .....I'm going to harbor freight to find a compass I can somehow attatch to the stock LOL...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 22, 2017)

420God said:


> Picking up hay for winter.
> 
> View attachment 3982408


Mmmmm, farm porn.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Toking some herbage outta my Grolsch beer bottle.


Billybong


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> _*Crosman*_! Get it? I kill me lol


That left me in a daze(y)


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 22, 2017)

I was listening to the local rock station and I was like" I've never heard this Led Zeppelin song before" well it's because it's not a Led Zeppelin song at all. Check it out 




Dude sounds just like Robert Plant.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 22, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> LMAO,lol..... I'm sure il be blind and sterile before the 1500 pack of BB's I just purchased are gone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My sons first BB gun was a red rider. Then when he turned 12 I got him a mosberg 702 plinkster.




And I'm the same way, dead fucking serious when we go shooting. I even let him shoot my 12 gage, but with bird shots in it. I didn't want it to kick too much.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 22, 2017)

Feel kind of rough today. Hit the river last night and ended up finding a party. Drank little too much. Probably from the blow.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 22, 2017)

Neighbor was having a yard sale. I just picked up a dozen shirts for 2$ .....mostly band shirts ACDC,KISS,tour shirts some Hendrix a Bob M.....and even some 511 tactical shirts .....initially went to look at the fishing gear .....Bought one rid and reel and a dozen shirts for a fiver ....shirts are all like new...the two 511 shirts I bought were like new as well ....I usually pay from 19 to 29 bucks for those fuckers .....and I just missed an antique rocking chair for 5$ fucking dollars ....even offered 10 to the person carrying it away ..LOL....it was a nice ass rocker ....oh well


----------



## charface (Jul 22, 2017)

I ordered a fanny pack and I plan to wear it.
Fuck it Imma dude what sees the advantages of having a purse.
I love being organized


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2017)

charface said:


> I ordered a fanny pack and I plan to wear it.
> Fuck it Imma dude what sees the advantages of having a purse.
> I love being organized


We'd see a lot of sciatica in guys who sat on wallets, smart choice.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 22, 2017)

charface said:


> I ordered a fanny pack and I plan to wear it.
> Fuck it Imma dude what sees the advantages of having a purse.
> I love being organized



I have one... its super slim, i can carry a bunch of shit in it. I can sort of get away with having it underneath my shirt and it just looks like i have a chunky tummy area lol

Edit to say that i usually only use when im on vacation or whatever, but i can totally see the utility in such a thing. 

And yeah annie, I've started putting the wallet in the front pocket instead of the back, subtle yet significant change. Small angle changes make a difference, even for this young whippersnapper


----------



## charface (Jul 22, 2017)

I have sciatica too and for sure the wallet is perfect to torture a guy.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 22, 2017)

Not exactly setting any records here, but we work everyday (at least a little bit) and finished the wall caps and 5 LED lights today.

Still a ways to go. Been at it since June 20th. Thought it would take 2 weeks. Remind me to never take a job as a time scheduler. I haven't hit a single self imposed time deadline in the last 18 months. 

Every single thing takes longer than you think, nothing ever goes smooth, the weather rarely cooperates, a cost overrun at every corner but the dream will never die.
 
Another couple weeks. Maybe. Something like that.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 22, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Not exactly setting any records here, but we work everyday (at least a little bit) and finished the wall caps and 5 LED lights today.
> 
> Still a ways to go. Been at it since June 20th. Thought it would take 2 weeks. Remind me to never take a job as a time scheduler. I haven't hit a single self imposed time deadline in the last 18 months.
> 
> ...


Where in hell did you find that avocado colored chair???!! Haven't seen avocado colored stuff since the 60's


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 22, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> We'd see a lot of sciatica in guys who sat on wallets, smart choice.


Huh.. so my 3" thick wallet is probably causing that.

Funny story, me and a buddy were canoeing. He kept shifting around, bitching the canoe wasn't level. I didn't know what he was talking about, we were both drunk. So, after a couple hours, I pull out my wallet to get rolling papers and he starts yelling "That's it, your stupid wallet!" I guess I was actually leaning because of it, messing with the canoe, but felt fine, lol.


----------



## charface (Jul 22, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Not exactly setting any records here, but we work everyday (at least a little bit) and finished the wall caps and 5 LED lights today.
> 
> Still a ways to go. Been at it since June 20th. Thought it would take 2 weeks. Remind me to never take a job as a time scheduler. I haven't hit a single self imposed time deadline in the last 18 months.
> 
> ...


Nice, Im getting ready to attach a flagstone round patio to my pond. I love what you have so far.


----------



## charface (Jul 22, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Not exactly setting any records here, but we work everyday (at least a little bit) and finished the wall caps and 5 LED lights today.
> 
> Still a ways to go. Been at it since June 20th. Thought it would take 2 weeks. Remind me to never take a job as a time scheduler. I haven't hit a single self imposed time deadline in the last 18 months.
> 
> ...


As long as you fix all the unexpected shit as it arrives you will end up with what you want.
I just flow from mistake to mistake, takes us longer but imagine how cool it will be when your done.
Now imagine how much money you saved.
Worth it


----------



## charface (Jul 22, 2017)

The round area is where I'm putting flag stone in august. I can't wait till it's done.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 22, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Where in hell did you find that avocado colored chair???!! Haven't seen avocado colored stuff since the 60's


LOL.

We have 6 white chairs like that. The wife painted 2 of them green on a whim one day. The white ones are in a shed at the other place.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 22, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> LOL.
> 
> We have 6 white chairs like that. The wife painted 2 of them green on a whim one day. The white ones are in a shed at the other place.


Nice, she did a good job, doesn't look like paint at all

edit: upon enlarging the pic, see paint chipping off feet and edges. Still a very nice paint job


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 22, 2017)

charface said:


> I ordered a fanny pack and I plan to wear it.
> Fuck it Imma dude what sees the advantages of having a purse.
> I love being organized


You can put your weeeeeed in it.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2017)

charface said:


> I ordered a fanny pack and I plan to wear it.
> Fuck it Imma dude what sees the advantages of having a purse.
> I love being organized


I love the feel of a well-packed fanny


----------



## charface (Jul 22, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I love the feel of a well-packed fanny


Sometimes its hard to walk away from


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2017)

charface said:


> Sometimes its hard to walk away from


LOL (to quote @Singlemalt)


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 22, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I love the feel of a well-packed fanny


I see what you did there.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 22, 2017)

Almost got phase 2 ready to plant. Gonna put some quick growing photinia in there.

 
Spent most of the morning getting er done. Spent the last 4 hrs building a shed for a dude who used to post on here.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 22, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> The shitty thing is, the vet thought it was just a fatty tumor when we first decided to operate. He also let me know it could end up being bigger than that. After the removal, he said it was fatty on the outside, hard in the middle. Very possibly malignant. Gonna hear the news when i get his staples removed in 10-14 days unless the doc calls me earlier. Fingers crossed
> Bear is only 5, better not fucking be cancer!


Good news yesterday. Found out yesterday that my dog Bear, his tumor that was removed is benign. Fucking stoked!

I also found out later on in the day yesterday from the power company, that they won't do a new service drop for the building i have planned in my backyard. It has to be a new address, or granny unit, etc. Fucks me all up. I might not even build the fucking thing now. If I don't, I have to go down to the town hall and ask for my money back that I submitted with plans. Fuck me. But my dog doesn't have cancer, so, could be way worse right?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 22, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Good news yesterday. Found out yesterday that my dog Bear, his tumor that was removed is benign. Fucking stoked!
> 
> I also found out later on in the day yesterday from the power company, that they won't do a new service drop for the building i have planned in my backyard. It has to be a new address, or granny unit, etc. Fucks me all up. I might not even build the fucking thing now. If I don't, I have to go down to the town hall and ask for my money back that I submitted with plans. Fuck me. But my dog doesn't have cancer, so, could be way worse right?


Yay! (for Bear)
sucks on the other count


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 22, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Yay! (for Bear)
> sucks on the other count


Those mother fuckers bro!
They sure made it sound like they would at first. It's fucking crazy that they won't! Fuck them I guess.
Permitting part of the garage/shop that I planned on making a studio/granny unit in the future is a no go right now because of septic issues otherwise it wouldn't be a big deal. Piping power from my existing service main is a no go. I'm fucked. Guess I'll just have more time to fish this summer?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 22, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh, and the dude from pge that made the call was the dude who knows all about what happened here last year. Might even have something to do with it. Fuck pge waaaaay more than Kenny.


See if you can get a copy of the denial. Would be interesting if they have some code on it that blackballs you for stuff


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 22, 2017)

I was up at 4 this morning. Been weaning off smoking and dealing with some insomnia. So I went and fucked around in the grow room, did some pruning, training, and staking. Went outside around 530, fertilized the veggie garden, weeded, put up some net trellis on my cukes and tomatoes. Tried going back to bed around 8... nope.. back up made some breakfast- sausage, biscuits, fried eggs and grilled cornbread, cleaned the house, took the cat for a follow up vet visit at noon. Got hit up by all my regulars around the same time, went out for a couple hours and TCB . I got home around 4, made a bomb roast beef sub, I don't know if it was the horseradish cheese or the aioli I made what but it was the best roast beef I've had in awhile. Passed out in my chair shortly after smoking sometime around 6, woke up around 930 wide fucking awake. Lights came on at 10, just got done feeding the girls. Now for some blueberry smoke then some blueberry pie and vanilla ice cream.... then..IDK.......i don't think I'm sleeping for awhile, gonna be a long night


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 22, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> My sons first BB gun was a red rider. Then when he turned 12 I got him a mosberg 702 plinkster.
> View attachment 3982427
> 
> 
> ...


My family has a tradition where Dad buys the kids there first BB gun when there young .....Then Grandpa buys them a shot gun for 8th grade graduation ...then il buy there first 22 midway through highschool .....Then the day they graduate il buy em a Deer rifle ....any guns after that are up to them lol ....not sure how this tradition started, but I still remember picking out my shotgun with my Grandpa. He always had the boys shoot the first round with him on his porch ....cool memories.....My dad and brothers have kept the tradition going and I will to ....good ol Portuguese family traditions.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 22, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> My family has a tradition where Dad buys the kids there first BB gun when there young .....Then Grandpa buys them a shot gun for 8th grade graduation ...then il buy there first 22 midway through highschool .....Then the day they graduate il buy em a Deer rifle ....any guns after that are up to them lol ....not sure how this tradition started, but I still remember picking out my shotgun with my Grandpa. He always had the boys shoot the first round with him on his porch ....cool memories.....My dad and brothers have kept the tradition going and I will to ....good ol Portuguese family traditions.


I didn't have any boys, so our Sicilian custom of gifting the lupara will be on hold til my girls have sons. First boy gets mine


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 22, 2017)

Birthday parties over and I now have a boy armed with a red rider with a compass....I just put him to bed, but he was sure to remind me 412 times that as soon as he sees the sun lighting up his window he's waking me up for a hunt .....I let him shoot it a few times up in the air before bed....he thought he was hot shit having his own gun.....Momma's hair went gray before it was even loaded....I must admit it did already make him cry one time .....luckily it was before it ever had a BB in it....he managed to knock himself in the face with the butt of the gun .....That's my boy..lol

I seized the moment to have a serious talk and remind him how guns are dangerous even when there not loaded....So far our eyes and testicles are in good shape....Il report back after our morning hunt.......Time to hit some flowers and go to bed.

Ga Nite guys/gals 


Penises all around 8====D


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 23, 2017)

Sup peeps, went rafting and it was awesome!! Several years back the doctor told me I have , tennis elbow, something I never think about unless it's bothering me. Well apparently paddling is a bad bad idea.. today I can barely move my arm  I don't even like tennis


----------



## 420God (Jul 23, 2017)

I recently went to a huge atrium with a bunch of bonsai and a beautiful oriental rock garden with a pond full of koi. This is just some of the pictures, thought you guys might enjoy. Most of the bonsai were started long before I was born.

@neosapien


----------



## TacoMac (Jul 23, 2017)

Rebuilding the deck on my 20 year old Craftsman riding mower. Just got done with the last coat of truck bed liner on it. Have to wait 24 hours for it to cure, then reassemble with new pillars, pulleys, blades and belt and put it back on the mower.

Total cost: 140 bucks.

And 420, that is simply epic. They would have had to call the cops to make me leave.


----------



## Tim Fox (Jul 23, 2017)

i made coffee


----------



## srh88 (Jul 23, 2017)

420God said:


> I recently went to a huge atrium with a bunch of bonsai and a beautiful oriental rock garden with a pond full of koi. This is just some of the pictures, thought you guys might enjoy. Most of the bonsai were started long before I was born.
> 
> @neosapien
> View attachment 3982937 View attachment 3982941 View attachment 3982943 View attachment 3982945 View attachment 3982946 View attachment 3982947 View attachment 3982948 View attachment 3982949 View attachment 3982950 View attachment 3982952


nice.. neos house looks awesome


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 23, 2017)

@420God Do you remember what the red flowered bonsai is? The tag was cut off. Possibly pomegranate?


----------



## neosapien (Jul 23, 2017)

420God said:


> I recently went to a huge atrium with a bunch of bonsai and a beautiful oriental rock garden with a pond full of koi. This is just some of the pictures, thought you guys might enjoy. Most of the bonsai were started long before I was born.
> 
> @neosapien
> View attachment 3982937 View attachment 3982941 View attachment 3982943 View attachment 3982945 View attachment 3982946 View attachment 3982947 View attachment 3982948 View attachment 3982949 View attachment 3982950 View attachment 3982952


Wow. That's just fucking awesome. I'm not worthy.


----------



## 420God (Jul 23, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> @420God Do you remember what the red flowered bonsai is? The tag was cut off. Possibly pomegranate?


Not sure, think you might be right though.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 23, 2017)

I woke up...


----------



## Tim Fox (Jul 23, 2017)

and now i am wired from my coffee,,,


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 23, 2017)

Ive accomplished staring out the window waiting for the rain to leave so i can work on this damn privacy fence. I suppose i could go stake up the tomatoes in the greenhouse.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 23, 2017)

Not many pics cuz left phone in car while rafting, not ocoee either, pigeon river.. here is a couple.

 

Our chariot.

 

We were here.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 23, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Not many pics cuz left phone in car while rafting, not ocoee either, pigeon river.. here is a couple.
> 
> View attachment 3983000
> 
> ...


Bet you there's good drugs on that bus Jer.....Sorry about your tennis elbow, pretty sure that's sexually transmitted......all those tennis players back in high school.......making all that --racquet- behind the science building Hugh Jer.....enjoy your trip


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 23, 2017)

The guides live here, 7 guys upstairs and 5 women downstairs.. or so they say


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 23, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Bet you there's good drugs on that bus Jer.....Sorry about your tennis elbow, pretty sure that's sexually transmitted......all those tennis players back in high school.......making all that --racquet- behind the science building Hugh Jer.....enjoy your trip


LOL Damn that bitch!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 23, 2017)

*Jerkoff Elbow*
A tennis elbow type condition caused by excessive, frantic masturbation while viewing porn or frantic, fast masturbation caused by lack of privacy (in dorm room, in men's room at work, etc). Once the condition sets in on one arm, the jerker often switches to the other, to rest the arm which is suffering.
_"The porn jerker thought that the ice pack might ease his jerkoff elbow pain"._


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 23, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> *Jerkoff Elbow*
> A tennis elbow type condition caused by excessive, frantic masturbation while viewing porn or frantic, fast masturbation caused by lack of privacy (in dorm room, in men's room at work, etc). Once the condition sets in on one arm, the jerker often switches to the other, to rest the arm which is suffering.
> _"The porn jerker thought that the ice pack might ease his jerkoff elbow pain"._


Lol, well it is my right arm and I'm right handed.. maybe my Dr misdiagnosed..


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 23, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> The guides live here, 7 guys upstairs and 5 women downstairs.. or so they say
> 
> View attachment 3983014


How can those poor women sleep, what with seven guys pounding the pud upstairs?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 23, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> How can those poor women sleep, what with seven guys pounding the pud upstairs?


They're pounding each other's. The women can afford to sleep.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 23, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> How can those poor women sleep, what with seven guys pounding the pud upstairs?


I asked that question, they keep themselves company 

They're young, they don't need sleep..


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 23, 2017)

Had 10+ yrds of crushed stone dumped Friday. Checking out everyones work is making me a little antsy to get shit done. 

Yesterday I put 250+ miles on my bike and finished the day off with a big plate of scallops and a root beer float. Now its time to clean the bugs off, re-adjust the risers (again) and then its off to camp I go.

I was gonna take a quick shower after cleaning my bike but fuck it. Its hot and I'd rather go swimming. I can shave my legs in the lake!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 23, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> The guides live here, 7 guys upstairs and 5 women downstairs.. or so they say
> 
> View attachment 3983014


Sounds like my freshman college dorm except more like 100 and 100 on 6 floors.

Yeah, we both did a lot of 'visiting'. Decades before hall cameras, fortunately.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 23, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Had 10+ yrds of crushed stone dumped Friday. Checking out everyones work is making me a little antsy to get shit done.
> 
> Yesterday I put 250+ miles *on my bike* and finished the day off with a big plate of scallops and a root beer float. Now its time to clean the bugs off, re-adjust the risers (again) and then its off to camp I go.
> 
> I was gonna take a quick shower after cleaning my bike but fuck it. Its hot and I'd rather go swimming. I can shave my legs in the lake!


what motor?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 23, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Sounds like my freshman college dorm except more like 100 and 100 on 6 floors.
> 
> Yeah, we both did a lot of 'visiting'. Decades before hall cameras, fortunately.


This immediately came to mind


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 23, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> what motor?


1340 Evo


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 23, 2017)

This was taken a couple summers ago. I'd almost forgot how bad that retaining wall had shifted

Pic is gone


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 23, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> View attachment 3983132
> 
> This was taken a couple summers ago. I'd almost forgot how bad that retaining wall had shifted


I miss my '03 FLHT.
Still have the "Iron Butt Run" T-shirt, 1000 miles in about 21 hours, ahh youth


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 23, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I miss my '03 FLHT.
> Still have the "Iron Butt Run" T-shirt, 1000 miles in about 21 hours, ahh youth


Time for new touring bike? 

1000 mi? In under 24hrs? That's some hard riding. 

These days I just put around town but in my youth I could easily do 10k a yr. But that's riding to work everyday and going on every run possible


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 23, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Time for new touring bike?
> 
> 1000 mi? In under 24hrs? That's some hard riding.
> 
> These days I just put around town but in my youth I could easily do 10k a yr. But that's riding to work everyday and going on every run possible


 I'd like a new bike ... but cannot currently pay for one. That last bike was a fossil from better, married times. 

In '03 I took that bike coast to coast ... 9500 miles in 19 days of riding. Hoo diggities. Filled a notebook with trip notes.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 23, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> This immediately came to mind
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol.
I still remember struggling to get a half keg through the back door and up the steps to the 2nd floor, then carrying it to the center of the building where the elevator was to get it up to the 6th.

We had hard work before parties.

The girls floors always appreciated our efforts.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 23, 2017)

I got two more broken lawn mowers running. I'm going to swap the deck on one of them though, it's plastic where the wheels mount and they can no longer be adjusted. I'm about to start on a third though. 

 It's going to be a franken mower.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 23, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> I got two more broken lawn mowers running. I'm going to swap the deck on one of them though, it's plastic where the wheels mount and they can no longer be adjusted. I'm about to start on a third though.
> 
> It's going to be a franken mower.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 23, 2017)

Little Inda killed the fuck out of all the recyclables this evening.

Notice the can is falling back with a hole in it 


And the can is dead below

Those are screen shots out of a video I took. He wanted to have a video to show his Grandma.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 24, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Little Inda killed the fuck out of all the recyclables this evening.
> 
> Notice the can is falling back with a hole in it View attachment 3983388
> 
> ...


Safety glasses, never to early to start good habits. I'm surprised they didn't come with the gun. Besides they look cool too.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 24, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Safety glasses, never to early to start good habits. I'm surprised they didn't come with the gun. Besides they look cool too.


for sure, how many of us have caught a bb ricochet in the face when we were kids


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 24, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Safety glasses, never to early to start good habits. I'm surprised they didn't come with the gun. Besides they look cool too.


Oh mom!…lol


----------



## Bareback (Jul 24, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Oh mom!…lol


Exactly ( now we're both in trouble ) . 

That how it goes right. Hahaha


----------



## 420God (Jul 24, 2017)

My coke bottle glasses as a kid saved my sight more than once. Those bb wars are no joke.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 24, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> for sure, how many of us have caught a bb ricochet in the face when we were kids


It’s the birthplace of physical science, and how the hell did that happen!
Made Billiards easy to understand. lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 24, 2017)

When I was a kid i shot my friend with a BB gun just to see if it hurt. And guess what? I didn't feel a thing lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I didn't have any boys, so our Sicilian custom of gifting the lupara will be on hold til my girls have sons. First boy gets mine


Sexist give it to the girl


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 24, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> When I was a kid i shot my friend with a BB gun just to see if it hurt. And guess what? I didn't feel a thing lol


Buddy, is that you?, I’m still in love with your sister.


----------



## ANC (Jul 24, 2017)

I shot a cricket ball with an airgun. The pellet came back and hit me in the forehead, right between the eyes.
Not much to report, the COBS are hanging, clones are in, Put an extra layer of light insulation over the window. Gotta deal with some light leaks around the door still, have some cardboard and tape ready.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 24, 2017)

ANC said:


> *I shot a cricket ball with an airgun*.


You must have great optics! 
 
I didn't even know they had balls...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2017)

I spent the weekend at my son and daughter in law's, surfing and partying. I'm getting to old for this shit.

On the way home I had a Kratos sighting, this passed me on the freeway at Wilshire (actual gold plate not the wrap):


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 24, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I spent the weekend at my son and daughter in law's, surfing and partying. I'm getting to old for this shit.
> 
> On the way home I had a Kratos sighting, this passed me on the freeway at Wilshire (actual gold plate not the wrap):


Did you get an autograph?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 24, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Did you get an autograph?


Is the auto not graphic enough?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Did you get an autograph?


Traffic


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 24, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Traffic


Did the back have the logo for "Phil's Clone Transport Service"?


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 24, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Safety glasses, never to early to start good habits. I'm surprised they didn't come with the gun. Besides they look cool too.


Not you to Bareback .....


((You'll shoot your eye out))


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 24, 2017)

ANC said:


> I shot a cricket ball with an airgun. The pellet came back and hit me in the forehead, right between the eyes.
> Not much to report, the COBS are hanging, clones are in, Put an extra layer of light insulation over the window. Gotta deal with some light leaks around the door still, have some cardboard and tape ready.


Missed your eye completely...totally safe


----------



## ANC (Jul 24, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> You must have great optics!
> View attachment 3983558
> I didn't even know they had balls...


----------



## Bareback (Jul 24, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Not you to Bareback .....
> 
> 
> ((You'll shoot your eye out))


When I was 8 I shot a .22 with my BB gun damn thing came at me like a bullet ( hmmmm ) hit me in the fold of my arm ( inside elbow ) . Burned like hell and left a neat scar . Safety glasses wouldn't have helped at all.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Did the back have the logo for "Phil's Golden Clone™ Transport Service"?


FIFY


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 24, 2017)

Bareback said:


> When I was 8 I shot a .22 with my BB gun damn thing came at me like a bullet ( hmmmm ) hit me in the fold of my arm ( inside elbow ) . Burned like hell and left a neat scar . Safety glasses wouldn't have helped at all.


Hot casings down the shirt are a great way to learn to dance. I hate when I go shooting with my brother and il leave the glasses on my head in between loading clips....then forget to put them back on before firing again.....AR-15's are notorious for tossing hot unburned powder rite in my eyes .....burns like a mofo.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 24, 2017)

Bareback said:


> When I was 8 I shot a .22 with my BB gun damn thing came at me like a bullet ( hmmmm ) hit me in the fold of my arm ( inside elbow ) . Burned like hell and left a neat scar . Safety glasses wouldn't have helped at all.


So you shot a 22 cal bullet with your BB gun to set it off?


I used to do that with shotgun shells....I often wonder how I'm still alive ....thankfully a shotgun shell outside of a barrel is pretty much harmless .....my brother use to put 22 rounds inside of a little tube/straw and chuck it in the air....when it came down and hit the street the shell would go off .....once again growing up on a farm .....last but not least ...My Grandfather use to cook in our barn every Friday evening on the ranch....he loved to drink ...I Swear to God he drank so much that Mosquitos wouldn't bite his ass.....anyways he would use an old cooking pot with a decent explosive set underneath to launch it into the air .....him and my uncle would compete and launch that pot three times higher than the barn ..LOL.....Then my uncle built a cannon that shot small block chevy lifters packed with flair powder.....even in the country that grabbed the Sheriffs attention .....probably the red tracer glow streaking across the sky at the speed of sound is what did it LOL.....it looked and sounded like fuckin artillery being fired.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 24, 2017)

We live in the country , and I have thousands of gun stories. But I'm really proud to tell one of daughter's shooting skills.
So back at Christmas we when to spend a couple of days with her and her boyfriend . We go over to his parents house for dinner and after we do some shooting , she gets her Kimber .45 out and starts blasting beer cans hits 10 out of 10 at 20 yds . Naturally I was impressed and wanted to show my skills I get out my Glock .45 and hit 2 out of 10 so she hands me her gun and I improve to 6 out of 10 . Then she takes my gun and goes 8 out of 10 game over I put my shit away.
Next morning she's like you ready for round two , I go out on the porch and she's got an arsenal of shit on the table . We shoot skeet with a 20 ga she never missed . We target shoot some .22's she never missed and then she said you want to see something impressive and I'm like ahh what now . She puts a beer can by the target ( steel revolving ) and then she shoots the target and ricochets into the can. I'm like holy shit. 

And this week we are going to bye her 5 acres of her own and build a cabin or two.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 24, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> So you shot a 22 cal bullet with your BB gun to set it off?
> 
> 
> I used to do that with shotgun shells....I often wonder how I'm still alive ....thankfully a shotgun shell outside of a barrel is pretty much harmless .....my brother use to put 22 rounds inside of a little tube/straw and chuck it in the air....when it came down and hit the street the shell would go off .....once again growing up on a farm .....last but not least ...My Grandfather use to cook in our barn every Friday evening on the ranch....he loved to drink ...I Swear to God he drank so much that Mosquitos wouldn't bite his ass.....anyways he would use an old cooking pot with a decent explosive set underneath to launch it into the air .....him and my uncle would compete and launch that pot three times higher than the barn ..LOL.....Then my uncle built a cannon that shot small block chevy lifters packed with flair powder.....even in the country that grabbed the Sheriffs attention .....probably the red tracer glow streaking across the sky at the speed of sound is what did it LOL.....it looked and sounded like fuckin artillery being fired.


LOL

Yes, to repeat what you said the other day: the State is on the whole safer for the distance between us


----------



## Bareback (Jul 24, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> So you shot a 22 cal bullet with your BB gun to set it off?
> 
> 
> I used to do that with shotgun shells....I often wonder how I'm still alive ....thankfully a shotgun shell outside of a barrel is pretty much harmless .....my brother use to put 22 rounds inside of a little tube/straw and chuck it in the air....when it came down and hit the street the shell would go off .....once again growing up on a farm .....last but not least ...My Grandfather use to cook in our barn every Friday evening on the ranch....he loved to drink ...I Swear to God he drank so much that Mosquitos wouldn't bite his ass.....anyways he would use an old cooking pot with a decent explosive set underneath to launch it into the air .....him and my uncle would compete and launch that pot three times higher than the barn ..LOL.....Then my uncle built a cannon that shot small block chevy lifters packed with flair powder.....even in the country that grabbed the Sheriffs attention .....probably the red tracer glow streaking across the sky at the speed of sound is what did it LOL.....it looked and sounded like fuckin artillery being fired.


That lifter Cannon is pure genius I wish I could have seen that.

It was the casing that got me the bullet only went about 3' and I was probably 5' back , but after that I didn't bother with shotgun shells.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 24, 2017)

Bareback said:


> That lifter Cannon is pure genius I wish I could have seen that.


It was a site, let me tell ya....I miss those days of goofing off at the home ranch eating good Portuguese food.... and my grandpa letting me sneak a small glass of my great uncles box wine with dinner....we've always farmed and raised beef ...But my Grandpas best friend owned a engine rebuild shop a few miles from the ranch....I use to hot tank and tear down motors for Mr.Tom in the summers for extra cash .....that's where the abundant supply of lifters came from for the cannon.....My uncle worked there for years as well.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 24, 2017)

Guns stories.
In my later teens I had a .357 revolver that I shot a lot - once I threw a couple rounds at an Australian pine (when the bullet hits it knocks off a shit load of bark clearly showing impact) - unfortunately for me these trees also happen to have very dense, hard wood which proceeded to ricochet the bullet straight back at me hitting me square in the sternum. 

Needless to say that's the last time I picked on that type of tree.


----------



## 420God (Jul 24, 2017)

Reminds me of this vid. Guy shoots a 3/4" hardened steel plate with a 50 Cal.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 24, 2017)

he should have used this bad ass round:


----------



## ANC (Jul 24, 2017)

That reminds me, my cousins and I used to do this.
You cut up a match box so you have the two striking strips. fold them into two U shapes that makes a small box when put together, with the strikers inside of course.
Now cut all the heads off the matches. If you have a .22 round, open it and keep the gunpowder.
Now comes the part that makes it work. Use that sellotape with the fibre bits in to tape the little box shut with the match heads and gunpowder inside. You really have to wind a lot of tape on to seal that mother fucker good.Take a long bolt or like 12 inches of steel rod, and tape the little box to the tip. tie a piece of rope to the other side.
Use the rope to throw the whole contraption in the air. The rope will act as a stabiliser and make the whole thing come down on the box.

It makes a bomb like sound. It is incredibly loud.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 24, 2017)

^^^Swiss Army Bullet

They have a way with tanks also


----------



## _gresh_ (Jul 24, 2017)

Did some spinner casting this morning hoping for a few Rainbows. No luck. Just a couple Bluegills...



My porch crop is slowly coming along. Some Sugarpunch, Blueberry Diesel, PPP, GGC, and a home cross I'm anxious to try.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 24, 2017)

ANC said:


> I shot a cricket ball with an airgun. The pellet came back and hit me in the forehead, right between the eyes.
> Not much to report, the COBS are hanging, clones are in, Put an extra layer of light insulation over the window. Gotta deal with some light leaks around the door still, have some cardboard and tape ready.


I shot a bowling ball one time with a 7.62 x 54 rifle. Dumbest thing I ever did. The bullet whizzed back by my head.


----------



## dangledo (Jul 24, 2017)

@whitebb2727


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 24, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Guns stories.
> In my later teens I had a .357 revolver that I shot a lot - once I threw a couple rounds at an Australian pine (when the bullet hits it knocks off a shit load of bark clearly showing impact) - unfortunately for me these trees also happen to have very dense, hard wood which proceeded to ricochet the bullet straight back at me hitting me square in the sternum.
> 
> Needless to say that's the last time I picked on that type of tree.


Now I don't feel so stupid.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 24, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> View attachment 3983914
> Did some spinner casting this morning hoping for a few Rainbows. No luck. Just a couple Bluegills...


Isn't that a Warmouth?


----------



## _gresh_ (Jul 24, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Isn't that a Warmouth?





Good eye. I think it's some kind of hybrid of both. First pic is a pure CNBG and second is a pure WM. It def has more Warmouth like features. Stockier body, more distinctive markings on the gill plate, etc..

Those suckers will bite anything, man. I remember we used to use hotdogs to pull a few, then use 'em to bait the minnow traps.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 24, 2017)

That whole Sunfish family interbreed, the whores


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL
> 
> Yes, to repeat what you said the other day: the State is on the whole safer for the distance between us


If you two ever do get together, let me know I'll BBQ a brisket for the event and bring a bottle of Glenlivet 15


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 24, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> That whole Sunfish family interbreed, the whores


That almost sounds like somebody's Jelly.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 24, 2017)

I always thought a Warmouth was slang for a prostitute who give awesome BJ's...Well,now I know why all the old guys at the bait shop always look at me funny for talkin about hookers. I guess all that talk about a Warmouth swallowing there worm was innocent.....Whoops


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 25, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> If you two ever do get together, let me know I'll BBQ a *whole Wagyu beef* for the event and bring a bottle of Glenlivet *50*


FIFY, I'm sure it was a simple keypunch error,


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 25, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> If you two ever do get together, let me know I'll BBQ a whole *Wagyou Beef* for the event and bring a bottle of Glenlivet 15



That sounds more like a verb.


----------



## 420God (Jul 25, 2017)

Ever see the price of wagyu?


----------



## Bareback (Jul 25, 2017)

420God said:


> Ever see the price of wagyu?
> View attachment 3984153


Just switch the label with 3.99 a pound hamburger.


----------



## 420God (Jul 25, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Just switch the label with 3.99 a pound hamburger.


I've never had it myself but I doubt anyone could taste the $100 difference.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That sounds more like a verb.


If you ever get any, ohhh it is a noun, a verb, and adjective ... and if yer lucky enough to share it with your honey, maybe even a conjunction.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2017)

420God said:


> I've never had it myself but I doubt anyone could taste the $100 difference.


I dunno ... that looks like (if it's) done right, it becomes flavored butter of cow.

Our supermarket had these or just like these yesterday. It was $18 a pound and I paid it. After grilling, it was awesome mouth happy that a leaner cut never seems to match. 






That said, any price for a roast that ends in $xx99 is highly suspect. I deduce that a crime has been committed. We should confiscate the suspect article _at once_ and subject it to a _thorough_ investigation. We must alert @Gary Goodson and his forensics b̶a̶r̶b̶e̶c̶u̶e̶ lab.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 25, 2017)

420God said:


> I've never had it myself but I doubt anyone could taste the $100 difference.


If I had to pay that much for a steak I'd be to sick to enjoy it . If it was someone else's treat I would dig in and tare that mother f---er up.

I have a friend who likes to get Kobe beef and he said wagyu is way better .


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2017)

Bareback said:


> If I had to pay that much for a steak I'd be to sick to enjoy it . If it was someone else's treat I would dig in and tare that mother f---er up.
> 
> I have a friend who likes to get Kobe beef and he said wagyu is way better .


And here I thought Kobe was a subset of wagyu.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 25, 2017)

https://www.crowdcow.com/wagyu/the-most-sought-after-beef-in-the-world


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 25, 2017)

For the price of wagyu meat @420God should just buy a wagyu bull. Then make tiny little wagyu babies.


----------



## 420God (Jul 25, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> For the price of wagyu meat @420God should just buy a wagyu bull. Then make tiny little wagyu babies.


No shit, I barely get $1,000 for a whole cow.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 25, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Just switch the label with 3.99 a pound hamburger.


Or just cook the cheap shit and tell em it's the good stuff ...Placebo effect...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> For the price of wagyu meat @420God should just buy a wagyu bull. Then make tiny little wagyu babies.


I can see him partnering with @neosapien to make these awesome little bonsai steaks ...


----------



## ANC (Jul 25, 2017)

Worked on the light leaks around the door, installed a new timer for the COBs, now I have a nice fire going, I will be braaiing 2 Kalahari steaks.


----------



## 420God (Jul 25, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I can see him partnering with @neosapien to make these awesome little bonsai steaks ...


I actually thought about getting miniature cows, figured it'd be easier on my land. A local was selling dwarf zebu cattle but wanted way too much.


----------



## ANC (Jul 25, 2017)

420God said:


> View attachment 3984190


That face says his dick fits.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 25, 2017)

420God said:


> I actually thought about getting miniature cows, figured it'd be easier on my land. A local was selling dwarf zebu cattle but wanted way too much.
> View attachment 3984190


Just so you know,I've got a few you may be interested in 
Small,different and easy on the property.....PM me if your interested.


Have you seen my Fuck 420?
 
That's Fuck, he's pretty much the coolest animal around ...NFS....not for sale,sorry buddy.

Such a majestic beast .....K gotta get back to work.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2017)

420God said:


> I actually thought about getting miniature cows, figured it'd be easier on my land. A local was selling dwarf zebu cattle but wanted way too much.
> View attachment 3984190


I should get my boy a Fun Size cow like that.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 25, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> And here I thought Kobe was a subset of wagyu.


IDK it's all over my head . Just going off what my buddy said and he might be full of shit .


----------



## ANC (Jul 25, 2017)

If it is bullshit, you know where it is from now.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 25, 2017)

ANC said:


> That face says his dick fits.


LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I should get my boy a Fun Size cow like that.


Bet he couldn't eat just one


----------



## Bareback (Jul 25, 2017)

@jerryb73 how was that paddle trip .

When I yak this time of the year my legs get cooked


----------



## srh88 (Jul 25, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I should get my boy a Fun Size cow like that.


thats how the amish lose their virginity also


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 25, 2017)

Bareback said:


> @jerryb73 how was that paddle trip .
> 
> When I yak this time of the year my legs get cooked


Great!! Except I aggravated the tennis elbow.. but it feels back to normal today.. I made a couple posts here about it, you must have missed them  Just got back today, back to work tomorrow  Thanks for asking..


----------



## charface (Jul 25, 2017)

Getting ready for my sleeper hash experiment.
Here is what I`ve done so far

Grew an indoor crop knowing I had knee surgery coming up and would not be able to get around in the room.
My goal was simply to keep my strains alive and get a little smoke until I could get back in the room.
I harvested all buds minus the recommended 10% or so for a reveg, Once the re veg took hold and Summer was in effect
I moved them outside to continue.

So those buds have been on the plants for a good few months after harvest, Some were damaged to badly to use 
but some are fine. Looking at them under the scope the trichs are brown as shit. 
From what I understand that is degraded thc which is now cbn. The stuff that makes you sleepy.

Once its dry I`m going to dry sieve and press it into hash.
Hopefully I hit it and pass out. 

Probably could have done the same by just letting buds sit around forever off the plant but those 
always vanish.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2017)

ANC said:


> Worked on the light leaks around the door, installed a new timer for the COBs, now I have a nice fire going, I will be braaiing 2 Kalahari steaks.


Kalahari steak sounds to my twisted ears like long pig ... what is it really?


----------



## ANC (Jul 25, 2017)

It is steak from the Kalahari with a nice spicey seasoning.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 25, 2017)

ANC said:


> It is steak from the Kalahari with a nice spicey seasoning.


Beef or some kind of antelope?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 25, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Beef or some kind of antelope?


Beef is my guess - typically it is illegal to sell bush meat on the open market as I understand it.


----------



## ANC (Jul 25, 2017)

Yep, it is beef. We have quite a few types of buck and deer on the market too.
Thomson's gazelle (springbok), kudu, eland etc... I only like bush meat in biltong form.
Except for duiker, it is a tiny deer that eats everything from frogs and lizards to grass. To die for.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 26, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Beef is my guess - typically it is illegal to sell bush meat on the open market as I understand it.


You said bush meat ....



Good night guys/gals gotta get up early to feed my tomatoes and then get the lil guy to another doctors app.....hope you all have a good evening and morning as well.


PEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENISSS!!!!


8=====D - - - -


----------



## ovo (Jul 26, 2017)

> I only like bush meat in biltong form.


Biltong = Jerky


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 26, 2017)

ANC said:


> Yep, it is beef. We have quite a few types of buck and deer on the market too.
> Thomson's gazelle (springbok), kudu, eland etc... I only like bush meat in biltong form.
> Except for duiker, it is a tiny deer that eats everything from frogs and lizards to grass. To die for.


Is that also called a dik-dik?


----------



## ANC (Jul 26, 2017)

No, A dik dik is even smaller.
A duiker (Afrikaans for diver) can get up to about 20" high.
Dik is Afrikaans for thick, or fat.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 26, 2017)

so, these phrases are kinda the same, but different?

"how many dik dicks can you fit in your mouth"
"how many dik dik dicks can you fit in your mouth" _(no bestiality)
_
and if we had a dik dik (the animal), with an exceptionally thick dick, would that be a dik dik's dik dick? I'm confused.

Dick


----------



## ANC (Jul 26, 2017)

Biltong > jerky


----------



## ANC (Jul 26, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> so, these phrases are kinda the same, but different?
> 
> "how many dik dicks can you fit in your mouth"
> "how many dik dik dicks can you fit in your mouth" _(no bestiality)
> ...


"how many dik dicks can you fit in your mouth" = how many fat dicks can you fit in your mouth
"how many dik dik dicks can you fit in your mouth" (no bestiality) probably about a pound
"would that be a dikdik'sdik dick? " more or less.

Well, I guess its back to vacuuming the grow room for me.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 26, 2017)

imagine the tautogram(matic?) possibilities if I, (Richard Dix), had a pet....


----------



## ANC (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm trying to imagine the pronounciations you guys are using.
Dik sounds like you say duh with a k after. .. duhk


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 26, 2017)

ANC said:


> I'm trying to imagine the pronounciations you guys are using.
> Dik sounds like you say duh with a k after. .. duhk


ahh I see. No, in North America we would pronounce dick and dik the same (called a homophone), which is not to be confused with a dictaphone or a bonaphone .


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 26, 2017)

ANC said:


> I'm trying to imagine the pronounciations you guys are using.
> Dik sounds like you say duh with a k after. .. duhk


So dik dik is pronounced "duck duck"? This is confusing


----------



## Bareback (Jul 26, 2017)

In the us dik dik is a used by a fat girl that is excited. Maybe drunk , maybe a girl with a studder , maybe even a happy fellow. 
Also a phrase sometimes used to warn of an approching nuked dude about to piss on you.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> so, these phrases are kinda the same, but different?
> 
> "how many dik dicks can you fit in your mouth"
> "how many dik dik dicks can you fit in your mouth" _(no bestiality)
> ...


We may need to hire someone to get the answers ... a detective as it were. A dik-dik dick dick. Bonus points if he is named Richard.


----------



## ANC (Jul 26, 2017)

ˈdɪkdɪk
lol, even the youtube video on how to pronounce it is wrong.
Try the i in bin. Now some of you probably slip an e in there and end up with bien.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2017)

ANC said:


> ˈdɪkdɪk
> lol, even the youtube video on how to pronounce it is wrong.
> Try the i in bin. Now some of you probably slip an e in there and end up with bien.


Your last sentence ... is that what to do, or is that a common mistake?


----------



## ANC (Jul 26, 2017)

the first


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2017)

ANC said:


> the first


When I see "bien" I cannot resist hearing it in French in my head. That cannot be right, or can it?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 26, 2017)

ANC said:


> No, A dik dik is even smaller.
> A duiker (Afrikaans for diver) can get up to about 20" high.
> Dik is Afrikaans for thick, or fat.


Thanks for the info. I read an old account of African hunting and the author mentioned that a .22 rifle was only useful for hunting dik dik


----------



## ANC (Jul 26, 2017)

No it can't, Afrikaans shares sounds from almost all languages, but not french... although some people roll their Rs like the French and Germans....


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> So dik dik is pronounced "duck duck"? This is confusing


such a majestic beast


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> such a majestic beast


I think you're dropping duck's F


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 26, 2017)

I want some Dik Dik from the Biltong guy.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I think you're dropping duck's F


I give an F for Fuck, the fine animal.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 26, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I give an F for Fuck, the fine animal.


 
Such a majestic beast indeed....


----------



## ANC (Jul 26, 2017)

Biltong is awesome, ostrich, beef, kudu, springbok, it all tastes great. Biltong is the bacon of dried meats everyone loves it. I guess eating dried meat is strange if you don't grow up with it.

My mom fed me squash with powdered biltong instead of purity as a baby.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 26, 2017)

so if there would be a group/herd/crash/band/sounder of Dik-Diks at the end of a pier would that be a dik dock?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> so if there would be a group/herd/crash/band/sounder of Dik-Diks at the end of a pier would that be a dik dock?


I fully expect @Indacouch to regale us with photos of a dik-duck.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 26, 2017)

ANC said:


> Biltong is awesome, ostrich, beef, kudu, springbok, it all tastes great. Biltong is the bacon of dried meats everyone loves it. I guess eating dried meat is strange if you don't grow up with it.
> 
> My mom fed me squash with powdered biltong instead of purity as a baby.


I've had it and liked it very much; of course I was born and grew up in the Western US where jerky is king.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3984728
> Such a majestic beast indeed....


Aren't you supposed to check their teeth
and tongue as a health indicator?


----------



## ANC (Jul 26, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Aren't you supposed to check their teeth
> and tongue as a health indicator?


You are thinking of chickens

In Afrikaans, we say something is hoendertande (chicken teeth) when it is exceedingly rare.


----------



## QtrNdaPuss (Jul 26, 2017)

I got a pot of water on the stove. it's about to boil and i'm gonna throw some hot dogs in. I know I'm jumping the gun on this accomplishment but I'm 80% sure this actually gonna happen.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 26, 2017)

QtrNdaPuss said:


> I got a pot of water on the stove. it's about to boil and i'm gonna throw some hot dogs in. I know I'm jumping the gun on this accomplishment but I'm 80% sure this actually gonna happen.


Shut up, mainliner.


----------



## ANC (Jul 26, 2017)

sounds like you have skills.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 26, 2017)

I've been working my ass off lately, that's why I haven't been on as much. I'm trying to make sure everything is flowing smoothly. Me and phil have been getting to it! I also got a job offer that will pay me very well! The thing is, I have to get my certifications in order to get hired. So they sent me an email with everything I need to know. After that I'll be making an easy 6 figures a year! 

So you guys might not see me as much, but I'm still down for tc Friday's. And to my tc crew, I'll give y'all more details next time we hang out.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I've been working my ass off lately, that's why I haven't been on as much. I'm trying to make sure everything is flowing smoothly. Me and phil have been getting to it! I also got a job offer that will pay me very well! The thing is, I have to get my certifications in order to get hired. So they sent me an email with everything I need to know. After that I'll be making an easy 6 figures a year!
> 
> So you guys might not see me as much, but I'm still down for tc Friday's. And to my tc crew, I'll give y'all more details next time we hang out.


Congratulations, have you guys decided to franchise Phil's Golden Clone Delivery Service ©? See ya Friday.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 26, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I've been working my ass off lately, that's why I haven't been on as much. I'm trying to make sure everything is flowing smoothly. Me and phil have been getting to it! I also got a job offer that will pay me very well! The thing is, I have to get my certifications in order to get hired. So they sent me an email with everything I need to know. After that I'll be making an easy 6 figures a year!
> 
> So you guys might not see me as much, but I'm still down for tc Friday's. And to my tc crew, I'll give y'all more details next time we hang out.


Damn it Gary , if you get a job I'll have to buy a computer just to see . WTF


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Damn it Gary , if you get a job I'll have to buy a computer just to see . WTF


Better get to shopping, if you choose to build one I have a Toshiba 3TB drive I'll let you have for a song.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 26, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Congratulations, have you guys decided to franchise Phil's Golden Clone Delivery Service ©? See ya Friday.


The keeper of the golden clone is onboard! So it's a go! Golden clones for everyone!


----------



## Bareback (Jul 26, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Better get to shopping, if you choose to build one I have a Toshiba 3TB drive I'll let you have for a song.


Thanks but I wouldn't know where to start . Besides after you me sing you might want to renegotiate


----------



## _gresh_ (Jul 26, 2017)

Went for a quick 10 mile hike this morning from Cole Creek to the top of the reservoir. My new favorite smoke spot. Absolutely gorgeous up there.

I'm totally burnt out...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> View attachment 3984895
> View attachment 3984894
> View attachment 3984893
> 
> ...


Beautiful


----------



## _gresh_ (Jul 26, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Beautiful


It is. I can't wait to start my thru-hike of the PCT. I'm thinking of getting a nice camera and keep a vlog of the whole trip. 2,600 miles from Mexico to Canada. Gonna checkout the scenery, eat some crappy food, do things, take pictures, and write some words. I'm stoked.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 26, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Damn it Gary , if you get a job I'll have to buy a computer just to see . WTF


Il have to get my office done even faster....


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> It is. I can't wait to start my thru-hike of the PCT. I'm thinking of getting a nice camera and keep a vlog of the whole trip. 2,600 miles from Mexico to Canada. Gonna checkout the scenery, eat some crappy food, do things, take pictures, and write some words. I'm stoked.


When you pass through the Southern California area let me know where you are gonna be. Also make sure I get that vlog URL, I'd love to follow.


----------



## _gresh_ (Jul 26, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> When you pass through the Southern California area let me know where you are gonna be. Also make sure I get that vlog URL, I'd love to follow.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 26, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> It is. I can't wait to start my thru-hike of the PCT. I'm thinking of getting a nice camera and keep a vlog of the whole trip. 2,600 miles from Mexico to Canada. Gonna checkout the scenery, eat some crappy food, do things, take pictures, and write some words. I'm stoked.


Sounds like a truly awesome and daunting adventure .
I've only done weekend trips on the Appalachian trail, but a really good friend did over 600 miles at one time . He said everything was good until he blew out a boot , so he gets a new pair and they tore his feet up and he never could recover so that ended his hike. 
Moral of the story is have multiple pairs of broke in boots staged along the trail. Ohh and good luck.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 26, 2017)

I was out busking yesterday and noticed that someone placed a frosty, Polish beer in my tip bucket. That was a first. 
It was so refreshing that I may start bringing along a little cooler with a six pack...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 26, 2017)

These fucking people at work keep leaving a shit ton of trash by their apt every fucking day _and_ they love to throw it over the fenced in area by the laundry room, which is also right by them. They've been written up a few times but still don't care and would rather pay fines instead of cleaning up after themselves.

Well, they have these sort of fabric folding lawn chairs they sit on in the parking lot every day, all day, because they're jobless losers. Well I picked up some of the used diapers they flung over the fence and opened them up and put them into their chairs this morning.

Oh, they also leave their chairs under the stairs and have been told not to several times too. I was going to throw them in the dumpster this morning but tossing opened diapers in them and folding them back up seemed like a better idea.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 26, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> fabric folding lawn chairs they sit on in the parking lot every day, all day, because they're jobless losers.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 26, 2017)

Pretty much finished up back porch area after 36 days. Still some minor touch up stuff, but the hard stuff is complete.
 
Still building the wall along road at end of driveway. I won't be asking Mexico to pay for it. 
It's a little trickier since it's tied into the existing wall from 2 yrs. ago. Have to follow the lines that are there to make it fit in right. 
The wall was a $900 after thought. After I cut down the 5 overgrown bushes blocking my view out of the driveway, something had to go there. 

Shhhh.
The one side may actually be on my neighbor's property. I wasn't hiring a surveyor to stake it and my neighbor didn't have it staked when he bought it in a private sale from my old neighbor.

But he's cool with it. It could be dismantled and shortened if I ever get a new mean neighbor. But he's 20 yrs. younger than me so I'm probably good for life.
It's also possible it's all on my property, but it's close.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> These fucking people at work keep leaving a shit ton of trash by their apt every fucking day _and_ they love to throw it over the fenced in area by the laundry room, which is also right by them. They've been written up a few times but still don't care and would rather pay fines instead of cleaning up after themselves.
> 
> Well, they have these sort of fabric folding lawn chairs they sit on in the parking lot every day, all day, because they're jobless losers. *Well I picked up some of the used diapers they flung over the fence and opened them up and put them into their chairs this morning.*
> 
> Oh, they also leave their chairs under the stairs and have been told not to several times too. I was going to throw them in the dumpster this morning but tossing opened diapers in them and folding them back up seemed like a better idea.


shit comes back to you, beautifully illustrated


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 26, 2017)

ANC said:


> Yep, it is beef. We have quite a few types of buck and deer on the market too.
> Thomson's gazelle (springbok), kudu, eland etc... I only like bush meat in biltong form.
> Except for duiker, it is a tiny deer that eats everything from frogs and lizards to grass. To die for.


I never knew that, I assumed that all the antelope were strictly herbivores.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I never knew that, I assumed that all the antelope were strictly herbivores.


which identifies the dik-dik as a can'telope


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 26, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> shit comes back to you, beautifully illustrated


That's the only way you can get across to these fucking people. The same thing kept happening last year in a different part of the complex, bitch kept leaving a plastic shopping bag full of used diapers for me to pick up a couple times a week. She denied doing it, even though she was the only one in the quad that had a baby, then when she was caught red handed she said it was my job to clean it up.

So I started throwing the bag of diapers, after cutting it open first, into the back of her boyfriends work truck. It stopped after the third time I did it.


----------



## ANC (Jul 26, 2017)

They eat anything, even birds.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 26, 2017)

ANC said:


> They eat anything, even birds.


Are you sure it's not a goat?


----------



## ANC (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 27, 2017)

Yo I've been drinking and I talked to my korean homie! We had a good convo and he agreed to take me to an authentic place! I was like "I m down hoe!"


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 27, 2017)

Just got home from doing some prevention misting in my tomato houses......saw several deer on my way home and almost stepped on a giant striped racer rite outside one of the greenhouses....that's what I get for not letting my dogs come out with me ....they're awesome about letting me know about snakes....but I don't like having them inside the houses while I'm spraying the girls....glad it wasn't a rattler.....anyways just ate dinner now Me and sis are about to enjoy a blunt mixed with some long flowered OGK and some fruit passion....glued closed with some polar bear express ...guna sleep good tonight...I'm guna dip my ice cream before I smoke ......Good night guys/gals have a good evening and morning as well .....pics of baby Gary coming tomorrow .....I'm guna feed and tie baby G down heavy,, il snap a pic .....night fam



PENIS!!!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 27, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yo I've been drinking and I talked to my korean homie! We had a good convo and he agreed to take me to an authentic place! I was like "I m down hoe!"



That's cool, bro. I didn't know you spoke Korean


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 27, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> That's cool, bro. I didn't know you spoke Korean


he only knows a little

입에 많은 성기가있다.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 27, 2017)

My neighborhood speaks Korean very fluidly , KIA and Hyundai


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 27, 2017)

I'm on a mission now, to rid the forum of J Henry. I normally don't get a hair across my ass for people like this, but I really would like to see him turn blue and bloated.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 27, 2017)

Bareback said:


> My neighborhood speaks Korean very fluidly , KIA and Hyundai


We speak a lil Hyundai ourselves..


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 27, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I'm on a mission now, to rid the forum of J Henry. I normally don't get a hair across my ass for people like this, but I really would like to see him turn blue and bloated.


Fuck that guy! I've been on his ass left and right. You can clearly see he is using this site as free advertisement but for some reason the mods in that section can't see it. He is an o2grow salesman and nothing else.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 27, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> We speak a lil Hyundai ourselves..


Capital city ?


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 27, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Capital city ?


Hmmm idk what that means.. lol

So I'm guessing no.. lol


----------



## Bareback (Jul 27, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Hmmm idk what that means.. lol
> 
> So I'm guessing no.. lol


If you knew than you would know, know what I mean .



Because I confused myself, I'm not sure if I know , you know.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 27, 2017)

Bareback said:


> If you knew than you would know, know what I mean .
> 
> 
> 
> Because I confused myself, I'm not sure if I know , you know.


I know


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 27, 2017)

Well I just got to where Baby Gary lives. I've got lots of tying to do after I water....luckily these are more for fun so I won't have to use a ladder. I am guna try out this little stool I bought at that yard sale for $2 the other day...I was surprised it was still in as good of shape as it is....all the legs are super solid and I like that it has the little handle on it....
 
@420God looks like an old milking stool no?
I figured I could use it for gardening and changing the brakes on the cars......and milking Fuck of course
Such a majestic beast .....


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 27, 2017)

I'm off today and it's already been a doozy. Mrs G locked the keys in the car! Then I get it unlocked and what's worse is, somehow, the doors locked and the key wouldn't open it! So I was locked out of my shitz with THE KEYS IN MY HAND!!! Wtf?! I had to call phill and ask him to bring me a wire hanger. Because in this house there are "NO WIRE HANGERS!!" all mom dearest style.


----------



## TacoMac (Jul 27, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Fuck that guy! I've been on his ass left and right. You can clearly see he is using this site as free advertisement but for some reason the mods in that section can't see it. He is an o2grow salesman and nothing else.


Then we should all create J Henry accounts and flood Amazon and Google with bad reviews of that company and its products under his name.


----------



## ANC (Jul 27, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> all the legs are super solid and I like that it has the little handle on it....


It's not a handle, it is where you rest your dick on


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 27, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> Then we should all create J Henry accounts and flood Amazon and Google with bad reviews of that company and its products under his name.


I'm down


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 27, 2017)

ANC said:


> It's not a handle, it is where you rest your dick on


Ahhhhh I see TY..

Lol....I turned it on it's side at the yard sale with the handle sticking straight up....then acted like I was guna sit down to test it out....My wife was laughing almost uncontrollably and embarrassed at the same time ....she knows I'm an idiot and expects it from me....but she couldn't believe I did that in front of all the strangers at the yard sale.......I don't give a fuck ..lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 27, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> looks like an old milking stool no?.


sorry, I googled "Milking Stool +porn" videos and was occupied for a while


----------



## TacoMac (Jul 27, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'm down


Google Plus reviews will be the way to go. The company has NO ratings or reviews at all on Google Plus. So, create an account, Google O2Grow and write a review.

I'm going to register an account as J Henry's Johnson.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 27, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> Google Plus reviews will be the way to go. The company has NO ratings or reviews at all on Google Plus. So, create an account, Google O2Grow and write a review.
> 
> I'm going to register an account as J Henry's Johnson.


What's the name of the company?


----------



## TacoMac (Jul 27, 2017)

O2Grow


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 27, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> Google Plus reviews will be the way to go. The company has NO ratings or reviews at all on Google Plus. So, create an account, Google O2Grow and write a review.
> 
> I'm going to register an account as J Henry's Johnson.


I'm Henry Diksinmouth..lol.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 27, 2017)

Finished the little wall by lunchtime.


spent the rest of the day hauling bales of ProMix to the new planter walIs. Now, I'm fucking tired and burnt out. 60 lb. bales.

And tiny little 40 lb. sacks of top soil.

That top soil is some seriously black dirt. Looks nice right now.
Didn't wet the Pro Mix, supposed to rain soon today and big rain tomorrow.
I'm ready for it.

Ever trim cut stone with a rotary masonry saw? All you have to do is hold your breath.


Slows traffic the fuck down. Idiots go too fast there anyway. Lol.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 27, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Finished the little wall by lunchtime.
> View attachment 3985526
> 
> spent the rest of the day hauling bales of ProMix to the new planter walIs. Now, I'm fucking tired and burnt out. 60 lb. bales.
> ...


I love cutting stone.. shits all over the place.. can't breathe. Hurts your eyes even with glasses. It's a good time


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 27, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I love cutting stone.. shits all over the place.. can't breathe. Hurts your eyes even with glasses. It's a good time


And then you need rain to turn the grass from white to green again. Lol!

I filled the garage up with that dust last year by accident. Didn't realise it was going right through old garage door. Drifted all through basement. Wife is still bitching about it. Took weeks to clean.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 27, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Finished the little wall by lunchtime.
> View attachment 3985526
> 
> spent the rest of the day hauling bales of ProMix to the new planter walIs. Now, I'm fucking tired and burnt out. 60 lb. bales.
> ...


Man I wish I had a saw when I did the basement window wells. All I had was my grandfather's masonry tools. I ruined a bunch of the same top bricks you have trying to fracture them to the sizes I needed with chisel hammers. Once I figured out to score them it went better, not great, but better.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 27, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Man I wish I had a saw when I did the basement window wells. All I had was my grandfather's masonry tools. I ruined a bunch of the same top bricks you have trying to fracture them to the sizes I needed with chisel hammers. Once I figured out to score them it went better, not great, but better.


You can get a small masonry blade that fits right on an angle grinder for small jobs.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 27, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> And then you need rain to turn the grass from white to green again. Lol!
> 
> I filled the garage up with that dust last year by accident. Didn't realise it was going right through old garage door. Drifted all through basement. Wife is still bitching about it. Took weeks to clean.


I hose everything down right after.. my worst mistake was cutting right in front of my truck.. I thought my windows were up lol.. nope


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 27, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I hose everything down right after.. my worst mistake was cutting right in front of my truck.. I thought my windows were up lol.. nope


Lol. I moved my new truck to my daughter's house all week. 
I learn quick.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 27, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You can get a small masonry blade that fits right on an angle grinder for small jobs.


Huh, I've put abrasive blades in my circular saw to cut plate steel and never even thought about looking for a blade for stone. Oh well, I learned, well figured out, how to break bricks to size the old school way.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 27, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Huh, I've put abrasive blades in my circular saw to cut plate steel and never even thought about looking for a blade for stone. Oh well, I learned, well figured out, how to break bricks to size the old school way.


You want a diamond wheel for stone... 
I use it for small cuts but for bigger faster cuts I use my 14" demo saw


----------



## srh88 (Jul 27, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol. I moved my new truck to my daughter's house all week.
> I learn quick.


Typically I tell everyone around to shut their windows and stuff.. bit if I'm on a job that has another asshole contractor on site I just let her rip


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 27, 2017)

Henry Diksinmouth rated a shitty company 1 star on Google reviews


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 27, 2017)

srh88 said:


> another asshole contractor


Another huh? Lol


----------



## srh88 (Jul 27, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Another huh? Lol


----------



## _gresh_ (Jul 27, 2017)

Did some staking/webbing, and spraying at the spot today. Having some issues with deer this season. I might need to electrify the fence..But, everything is looking healthy, and the weather has been awesome. Finally starting to see some stretch. Suckers should be about 8-9 feet tall when they're ripe.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 27, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> View attachment 3985588
> View attachment 3985589
> View attachment 3985590
> View attachment 3985591
> ...


nice


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 27, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> View attachment 3985588
> View attachment 3985589
> View attachment 3985590
> View attachment 3985591
> ...


Sweet!
I've been trying to convince my buddy Alphaphase to put up cages right now, but he won't listen to me. He's gonna just stake and drape also.
You gonna pound some rebar into the ground so you're ready to throw some hoops up and drape some plastic for if it rains when finishing? He's actually gonna do that, so at least he is listening to part of what i preach to him 

I'm excited for you bro! Wish I had the balls and the back to blow shit up outdoor around here still.
When they televised arial footage of the Wall fire, it showed that everyone is still blowing shit up. Not me though, I'm lame I guess


----------



## _gresh_ (Jul 27, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Sweet!
> I've been trying to convince my buddy Alphaphase to put up cages right now, but he won't listen to me. He's gonna just stake and drape also.
> You gonna pound some rebar into the ground so you're ready to throw some hoops up and drape some plastic for if it rains when finishing? He's actually gonna do that, so at least he is listening to part of what i preach to him
> 
> ...


I'm hoping to be done before the weather gets too nasty. I did get a pretty early start, but we'll see. Hoops would of been a better way to go, but I blew all my spending cash on my pickup this year. Yea, these fires are starting to get me worried. Crossing my fingers we don't get caught up in that shitThe Butte fire a while back came about 6 miles away from me before they got it all controlled. That was some serious clenched butthole stuff. Glad we had all that rain last winter.

How have you been man? I missed your guts.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 27, 2017)

I fucked my back up really bad again so probably won't be posting anything I've accomplished in this thread for a while


----------



## _gresh_ (Jul 27, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I fucked my back up really bad again so probably won't be posting anything I've accomplished in this thread for a while


Awe, damn...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 27, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> I'm hoping to be done before the weather gets too nasty. I did get a pretty early start, but we'll see. Hoops would of been a better way to go, but I blew all my spending cash on my pickup this year. Yea, these fires are starting to get me worried. The butte fire a while back came about 6 miles away from me before they got it all controlled. That was some serious clenched butthole stuff. Glad we got all that rain last winter.
> 
> How have you been man? I missed your guts.


I fuckin knew it was you! Right on bro!
What about those poor motherfuckers out near Yosemite? I guess they Just finally let some people go home. Oh man! You just know allot of crops went to shit out there. Sucks man.
Good shit ur back brother!


----------



## _gresh_ (Jul 27, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I fuckin new it was you! Right on bro!
> What about those poor motherfuckers out near Yosemite? I guess they Just finally let some people go home. Oh man! You just know allot of crops went to shit out there. Sucks man.
> Good shit ur back brother!


I've been watching. Heart goes out to them. I can't imagine how shitty losing everything you own would be, on top of a whole seasons work.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 27, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> I've been watching. Heart goes out to them. I can't imagine how shitty losing everything you own would be, on top of a whole seasons work.


For sure! Absolutely devastating for many people.
Fucking Oroville man. First, the dam almost wiped people out, and then in the very same area the fire fucked shit up. If there really is a god, he's got it out for oroville.
Right when I moved up here, the very first outdoor crop(way above the lake) almost got taken out by fire. I sware, the buds had a kind of smoke flavor to them. Everyone's crop in the area finished a little earlier than normal that year.


----------



## _gresh_ (Jul 27, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I sware, the buds had a kind of smoke flavor to them.


 
 
 
 

So weird you mentioned that. Same thing happened to us.Had to have been from the ash..


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 27, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> View attachment 3985648
> View attachment 3985649
> View attachment 3985647
> View attachment 3985650
> ...


Fuck a duck did you dodge one there bro! Wow that was close wasn't it!

On a side note, you guys can get permitted where you're at right? Of course it's a no go in this fucked up conservative county i live in. Why didn't i just buy over where you're at? I'm lame! We had our fun, but fuckin shit!


----------



## 420God (Jul 27, 2017)

At the County fair waiting for a ride to break.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 27, 2017)

@_gresh_
I never really did take that many pics of our outdoor crops, kinda wish I did now. Had to search for this one that i had posted a few years ago.
Here's one from about the same time as right now. We had a few of these spots. Lots of work. That part I actually kinda miss. We had lots of fun the crew and I. Until chop time. Oh fuck me I don't miss that shit! Lol

5-10 lb'ers lot's of bomb diggity strains. No green crack and blue dream shit. Grown up at around 3000' elevation.
The front row was blue knight. Finished hella early. I miss that strain. Super potent early finishing hard to trim strain. Finished mid Sep. sold for almost indoor prices  we only averaged around 3lb's from that one


----------



## _gresh_ (Jul 27, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> @_gresh_
> I never really did take that many pics of our outdoor crops, kinda wish I did now. Had to search for this one that i had posted a few years ago.
> Here's one from about the same time as right now. We had a few of these spots. Lots of work. That part I actually kinda miss. We had lots of fun the crew and I. Until chop time. Oh fuck me I don't miss that shit! Lol
> View attachment 3985657
> ...


Beautiful setup.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 27, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> Beautiful setup.


Thanks dude. Wish i could find the pics of when they were some serious trees though


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 27, 2017)

fix it job today. 3 windows were pretty amateurishly installed. naturally, i had the one above the kitchen sink. the one everyone sees all the time and was of course the most fucked up.

hint - there is only so much that caulk can do, lesser-installer friend. but i saw how hard you tried.

spent the whole day removing every last thing he did, scraping and cleaning the frame he covered in caulk. reverse engineering a jamb to fit a casing, scraping and removing caulk from his casing then resanding edges smooth on painted trim by hand, re-installing the window against the new jamb and case, and completely tearing off and redoing an exterior finish in which he finally decided that caulk was not the best thing in the world.

i redid his finish on the archtop window in the living room too. he literally stuffed paper towels into a massive gap between the window and wall so he would have something to caulk against. they provide us with quarter round trim for these windows to close that gap since they carefully undersize the window to fit the archtop opening. maybe he fucked his trim all up? it's tough to cut odd angles on arched pieces of quarter round.

anyhoo. if you fuck up your work, don't try to hide it all with caulk you dumb assholes.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 27, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> anyhoo. if you fuck up your work, don't try to hide it all with caulk you dumb assholes.



This is why i have so many bottles of expandable spray foam, because caulk just doesn't cut it for me anymore!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> fix it job today. 3 windows were pretty amateurishly installed. naturally, i had the one above the kitchen sink. the one everyone sees all the time and was of course the most fucked up.
> 
> hint - there is only so much that caulk can do, lesser-installer friend. but i saw how hard you tried.
> 
> ...


You seem displeased that you got to spend the day playing with another man's ample caulk. Was any of it purple, and bulbous?


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 27, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> You seem displeased that you got to spend the day playing with another man's ample caulk. Was any of it purple, and bulbous?



It was probably old and lost its suppleness. Sometimes the UV wreaks havoc and the exterior gets that plastic-y yellow color. And with ages it tends to leak, especially when chronically exposed to the elements.

LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2017)

a senile fungus said:


> It was probably old and lost its suppleness. Sometimes the UV wreaks havoc and the exterior gets that plastic-y yellow color. And with ages it tends to leak, especially when chronically exposed to the elements.
> 
> LOL


Old limp wrinkled yellow caulk


----------



## ANC (Jul 28, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> spent the whole day removing every last thing he did, scraping and cleaning the frame he covered in _caulk_.


It is spelt cock.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 28, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> he literally stuffed paper towels into a massive gap between the window and wall so he would have something to caulk against.


You might want to recommend the use of backer rod to the rookie for when he needs to bust out his caulk into big gaping holes next time. Stuff the rod in first!
Check out these dirty pics illustrating the use of backer rod


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 28, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> You might want to recommend the use of backer rod to the rookie for when he needs to bust out his caulk into big gaping holes next time. Stuff the rod in first!
> Check out these dirty pics illustrating the use of backer rod
> View attachment 3985822


~shifts in chair~


----------



## ANC (Jul 28, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Finished the little wall by lunchtime.
> View attachment 3985526
> 
> spent the rest of the day hauling bales of ProMix to the new planter walIs. Now, I'm fucking tired and burnt out. 60 lb. bales.
> ...


Damn, could have saved you a few pennies by teaching you Huggelculter (hill culture).
You basically fill the bottom part of the hole with logs and wood pieces, then fill the rest up.
check it out on youtube.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 28, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> fix it job today. 3 windows were pretty amateurishly installed. naturally, i had the one above the kitchen sink. the one everyone sees all the time and was of course the most fucked up.
> 
> hint - there is only so much that caulk can do, lesser-installer friend. but i saw how hard you tried.
> 
> ...


I don't get how people are such hacks sometimes. I'm no carpenter, but when I replaced my basement windows , I didn't find it all that difficult to build a new frame to fit the smaller windows I needed after having to fix the slope of the sill... At least they caulked that guys, I had 4" wide trim over gaps stuffed with fiberglass. Did i mention hacks?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 28, 2017)

@tyler.durden -- ever play the shofar? (rams horn) 
Looks like my neighbor has a new project... 

(Congrats to those who got the biblical joke. )


----------



## srh88 (Jul 28, 2017)

Did some more pointing today on a job I've been on and off on.. I really need to rebuild a pier that started falling apart as soon as I chipped away some mortar. The owners really need to figure out what they want for it. I'm trying to talk them into brick so it really stands out lol. 
 it'll look a lot better once it's acid washed..

Here's the old point 

Whoever did that work should be shot.. 

Here's the pier that started collapsing last week when I was chipping mortar
 
It's load bearing.. there is no metal in it.. no wood.. just shit mortar and weak stone. Amazed it hasn't collapsed on it's own by now..

And @Aeroknow I forgot to take a pic when I had it out.. but here's a pic of my beautiful wheel barrow
 
Next time I'll get a better pic. But it's a really nice wheel barrow.. only slightly leaks and leans only a little bit to one side. Had to brace it for extra sturdiness. And wheel isn't flat. So if I put it on Craigslist I'd say it's like new


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 28, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> View attachment 3985648
> View attachment 3985649
> View attachment 3985647
> View attachment 3985650
> ...


I have a buddy who is worried as hell. The fire came rite up to his grow and actually fucked up several of his girls..He's just super worried now because that obviously brought every kind of law enforcement straight to his plot....He called me for help but I wasn't able to go....I feel for all the people being effected by that fire.....




Beautiful girls in the pic BTW.
I love and hate breaking the ladder out....last year I literally trapped myself up on the ladder....I was staking and tying plants in the evening while it was cool out....ended up tying and staking/blocking my exit route off the ladder..lol.....I was pissed and laughing at the same time....I know better than to get stoned before gardening...especially on the ladder....at my greenhouses I would never have that problem....but I like to do a few behind the ranch house my brother rents each year ....different strains,clones etc etc...plus il try different shit ....my experimental garden is what I call it ......anyways the peak of the roof is 15 ft ....that was the lanky ass sativa I trapped myself tying while stoned
These plants don't get near the attention and training they should...but it's nice to try new strains and techniques out.... and have a little extra smoke as well.......I'm only growing one little tiny plant this year ...it's name is Gary ........maybe next year il have a nice garden ....but this year its just me and baby Gary.....GL with your garden.


----------



## Needaplug (Jul 28, 2017)

Completely installed 4 of my backup pc's with whonix organized my ex stash lol and refluxed 1.5kg of something worth more than life itself


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 28, 2017)

Needaplug said:


> Completely installed 4 of my backup pc's with whonix organized my ex stash lol and refluxed 1.5kg of something worth more than life itself


WTF X 2 

You are on a roll...


----------



## Needaplug (Jul 28, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> WTF X 2
> 
> You are on a roll...


What?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 28, 2017)

Needaplug said:


> What?


You remind me of StonedFarmer...


----------



## Needaplug (Jul 28, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> You remind me of StonedFarmer...


Lmaooooooooo beyond stoned bro can't lie


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 29, 2017)

Left my phone at McDonalds during my lunch break today....got home and realized it was missing ...tried to call it and no answer....so I got mommas phone and used the phone tracker app....said my phone was at McDonalds across town....so I went and at first a younger girl tried lying to me ...I asked for the manager and when he came out....I pulled him off to the side away from the girl denying my phone was there and said .....look dude I need my phone, she already told me you had it and said you weren't guna give it back .....LOL....I said il call the cops and show them the exact location of my phone...I also said even if you turn it off, I have a screen shot of it's location from 2 minutes ago...plus your co worker just said you have it in your office....((I was bullshitting of course)).....he walked in the office and brought me my phone LOL....you could all imagine what I had to say to them after that....I'm glad I got it back...but what a bunch of shady ass mofos ....that's why I didn't call to see if it was there ahead of time ........


Anyways, good night guys and gals 



BACON PENIS!!!!!


----------



## ANC (Jul 29, 2017)

Planted some clones, caught earthworms in my lawn clipping pile, and generally up to no good.


----------



## _gresh_ (Jul 29, 2017)

Just finished shucking some Dragonfruit F1s. I'm completely spent. Gonna get back to nursing this five alarm hangover.


----------



## HydoDan (Jul 29, 2017)

Got a rug doctor... Put it to use... Now I'm tired... Same yesterday... Same tomorrow..


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 29, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> @_gresh_
> I never really did take that many pics of our outdoor crops, kinda wish I did now. Had to search for this one that i had posted a few years ago.
> Here's one from about the same time as right now. We had a few of these spots. Lots of work. That part I actually kinda miss. We had lots of fun the crew and I. Until chop time. Oh fuck me I don't miss that shit! Lol
> View attachment 3985657
> ...


What are the hoops? At first I thought 1/2-3/4 in PVC, but they look flattened


----------



## srh88 (Jul 29, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> What are the hoops? At first I thought 1/2-3/4 in PVC, but they look flattened


You're flattened!


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 29, 2017)

Replaced my garage door opener today. I woke up to it burning itself out. Roomie tried to use it at like 230am on his way to the gym, it didnt work, and went off to gym then his place of employment. The motor kept going and going till i woke up around 9am to let the dogs out. Thats how my first house fire started, I'm not trying to see my third one any time soon! 

So i relaced the unit with a shiny wifi-enabled Chamberlain, also assembled some shelving and completely organized my garage, installed bike hooks etc. And sanded and oiled a few pieces of furniture that were looking rough, just superficially thoigh, nothing fancy... i used a mixture of 1/4 fresh squeezed lemon juice, 1/4 white vinegar, and 1/2 olive oil on the wood, i think it came out pretty good, not dark but natural...

Wow. Nice to write it down, lol. I feel good about all that!

Currently bbqing some chicken breast and steaming some broccoli, leftover white rice in the fridge 

Love, peace, and chicken grease yall!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 29, 2017)

srh88 said:


> You're flattened!


Yeah, I guess I am kinda at the moment


----------



## srh88 (Jul 29, 2017)

Fire!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 29, 2017)

Witches?


----------



## srh88 (Jul 29, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Witches?


Nah just burning shit and having some beers with my neighbor


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 29, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Nah just burning shit and having some beers with my neighbor


Too bad, it's a shame to waste a fire when witches are about. Salem isn't all that far from you is it?


----------



## srh88 (Jul 29, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Too bad, it's a shame to waste a fire when witches are about. Salem isn't all that far from you is it?


320 miles according to Google.. if I were closer I'd roast em.. and eat em. Maybe not in that order


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 29, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> sorry, I googled "Milking Stool +porn" videos and was occupied for a while


Lmao.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 29, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Too bad, it's a shame to waste a fire when witches are about. Salem isn't all that far from you is it?


Pulled into (anchored out maybe?) Marblehead around 1989 or so. Me and a buddy hitchicked in the rain from Salem back to Marblehead. Cool waterfront town that actually liked the Navy. Very patriotic town, beautiful historic homes. Wouldn't mind going back to visit.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 29, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> What are the hoops? At first I thought 1/2-3/4 in PVC, but they look flattened


I'm pretty sure that one was 1" pvc. We've tried 1-1/4 on bigger hoops before, but we mostly rocked 1".


----------



## srh88 (Jul 29, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I'm pretty sure that one was 1" pvc. We've tried 1-1/4 on bigger hoops before, but we mostly rocked 1".


cpvc would make some nice hoops... its pretty flexible stuff


----------



## Bareback (Jul 29, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Did some more pointing today on a job I've been on and off on.. I really need to rebuild a pier that started falling apart as soon as I chipped away some mortar. The owners really need to figure out what they want for it. I'm trying to talk them into brick so it really stands out lol.
> View attachment 3985936 it'll look a lot better once it's acid washed..
> 
> Here's the old point
> ...


Is that your brake in the background


----------



## srh88 (Jul 29, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Is that your brake in the background


yep.. i love that thing. it was kinda pricey. around 1500, but it was an awesome investment. if you look at the first pic i think.. the metal over the stone i used it for, i put it all the way around the house. i also cap every chimney with metal instead of using a masonry wash. comes out cleaner and will last way longer


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 29, 2017)

srh88 said:


> cpvc would make some nice hoops... its pretty flexible stuff


Is Pex made out of the same shit as cpvc? Does cpvc come in different schedules like pvc?
Because if it is the same material as pex, i'd think that sure, it will bend way easier, but not be as stout as regular ol pvc. It really had never been a big deal using pvc though.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 29, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Is Pex made out of the same shit as cpvc? Does cpvc come in different schedules like pvc?
> Because if it is the same material as pex, i'd think that sure, it will bend way easier, but not be as stout as regular ol pvc. It really had never been a big deal using pvc.


cpvc is more stiff than pex...using pex in the sun itd be like using a wet noodle lol
but yeah cpvc comes in different schedules. i like using it for plumbing.. its easy to run long runs of it and its not like pex where you have to strap it up every foot


edit... im not a fan of pex. my only insurance claim was because of pex. a 3/4" fitting blew apart on a job i did. it ran water all fucking night. it was on a flip house so no one was home. the next day the owner called me cracking up saying water was running down the street. it destroyed the cabinets, doors, walls and everything from soaking up water. that was a 30k insurance claim. my insurance company tried to sue the maker of the fitting and lost. itwas crazy.. big time corporate lawyers are crazy good.. 
another story about corporate lawyers... i have a customer who installed his own shower head. he was taking a shower and said he heard a weird sound, the shower head blew apart and went right in his eye. he lost an eye because moen made a faulty shower head. he tried to sue them, moens lawyer said if a licensed plumber didnt install it they arent doing shit for him. his lawyer fought back saying why would a department store sell shit like that then. dude still lost. sorry im buzzed and went on a tangent, but thats just insane


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 29, 2017)

Today was way more successful than yesterday. I'm getting the feeling that I didn't fuck my back up as much as I thought, or as bad as I did last time.
I was able to wipe my ass after this mornings doo doo without moaning lol. Maybe if I take it easy and let it heal, I'll still be able to get some good salmon fishing in this summer. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 29, 2017)

srh88 said:


> yep.. i love that thing. it was kinda pricey. around 1500, but it was an awesome investment. if you look at the first pic i think.. the metal over the stone i used it for, i put it all the way around the house. i also cap every chimney with metal instead of using a masonry wash. comes out cleaner and will last way longer


I was able to pick up the 12'6" commercial brake for 1100.00 used with the trim molds to boot . But it is so heavy that can't put it on the ladder rack . So robbed some wheels off an lawn mower bent some 1" conduit robbed some folding arms off a table and bam a collapsing brake . Literally.

Ohh I have good news I bought my daughter just under 5 acres this week . We close on Monday I'm going up next weekend to clear the lot ,place the house ,the drive ,the septic tank ,the water meter , the power poll , the cabin 

I just spent 2100.00 with 7000.00- 10.000.00 more to spend these week.

and then we buld a cabin- house all be fore Christmas thank god she only lives two hours away it going to be bad ass 

It's 1/2 mile from beach , boat Launch , and damn good fishing Above and blow
I can wait to ack a fool there


----------



## Bareback (Jul 29, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Today was way more successful than yesterday. I'm getting the feeling that I didn't fuck my back up as much as I thought, or as bad as I did last time.
> I was able to wipe my ass after this mornings doo doo without moaning lol. Maybe if I take it easy and let it heal, I'll still be able to get some good salmon fishing in this summer. Fingers crossed.


Wishing you the best bro


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 29, 2017)

just look at the difference! i'm amazed, i'm polishing all the wood i can find. good thing i've got my shorts on!

TC tonight folks?


----------



## srh88 (Jul 29, 2017)

a senile fungus said:


> just look at the difference! i'm amazed, i'm polishing all the wood i can find. good thing i've got my shorts on!
> 
> TC tonight folks?


Might be up for tc.. in like an hour


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 29, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Might be up for tc.. in like an hour


I'll start now. If i time it right our levels of inebriation might coincide for a brief moment as you pass me by on the way to your slumber. Or i might not last an hour, we'll see!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 29, 2017)

srh88 said:


> cpvc would make some nice hoops... its pretty flexible stuff


I made my boy a bad ass bow out of cvpc and pvc. One inside the other and then the ends flattened and the center for your hand round.

Some nice recurve and fiberglass reinforced pvc bows.

A lot more powerful than I thought.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 29, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I made my boy a bad ass bow out of cvpc and pvc. One I side the other and then the ends flattened and the center for your hand round.
> 
> Some nice recurve and fiberglass reinforced pvc bows.
> 
> A lot more powerful than I thought.


That is badass! 
Here's another one:


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 29, 2017)

New planter walls at night


Big rain last night. I catch the rainwater off one of the corner gutters into a series of 55 gallon drums. I got the dry Pro Mix I put in there soaked down pretty well, around 110 gallons of rain last night.

Hard rain, had to keep adjusting hose, went through 4 T-shirts. Lol.


Put in grates to the french drain the wife and I put in here 4 yrs. ago. Need one more here between and perpendicular to these two for it to sink the water, I think.

I knew there'd be adjustments after I watched where a hard rain pools up. Fucking rain washed all the straw and grass seed all over, have to redo that now.

Just a little slap from Mother Nature. Appreciated the heavy test rain though.
Thanks Mom.


----------



## ANC (Jul 30, 2017)

srh88 said:


> 320 miles according to Google.. if I were closer I'd roast em.. and eat em. Maybe not in that order


Then you can go and watch the solar eclipse next month....


----------



## srh88 (Jul 30, 2017)

ANC said:


> Then you can go and watch the solar eclipse next month....


for sure bud.. i plan on it thanks ffor the reminder


----------



## ANC (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 30, 2017)

ANC said:


> Then you can go and watch the solar eclipse next month....


i found a nice spot on the wyoming/south dakota border to camp out for the night so i can wake up and watch the thing without getting stuck in some traffic jam.

but i am afraid of farmer rape so i rented a cargo van and invited a buddy with some guns.

i do not wish to be raped by a farmer.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 30, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i found a nice spot on the wyoming/south dakota border to camp out for the night so i can wake up and watch the thing without getting stuck in some traffic jam.
> 
> but i am afraid of farmer rape so i rented a cargo van and invited a buddy with some guns.
> 
> i do not wish to be raped by a farmer.


I'd ask and say please


----------



## neosapien (Jul 30, 2017)

Today is Sunday. Which means it was weekly daddy/daughter day. Aka give my wife a break day. We got French fries and ice cream. It was a good day. I'm thinking of capping it off by watching a movie from my youth with her. But can't decide on which one. Probably going to peruse Netflix for 20 minutes, give up, then watch something stupid that she picks. Then put a bullet in my brain. Or maybe just eat something then go to bed.


----------



## _gresh_ (Jul 30, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Probably going to peruse Netflix for 20 minutes, give up, then watch something stupid that she picks. Then put a bullet in my brain.


I know that feel. If I have to watch the new Spongebob movie one more fucking time, I'm going to cut someone.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Today is Sunday. Which means it was weekly daddy/daughter day. Aka give my wife a break day. We got French fries and ice cream. It was a good day. I'm thinking of capping it off by watching a movie from my youth with her. But can't decide on which one. Probably going to peruse Netflix for 20 minutes, give up, then watch something stupid that she picks. Then put a bullet in my brain. Or maybe just eat something then go to bed.


The CGI _Barbie_ film series is surprisingly well-written, I have determined after similar dad-daughter dynamics. Just sayin.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> I know that feel. If I have to watch the new Spongebob movie one more fucking time, I'm going to cut someone!


Imagine my shock when I found "squidward" was not a direction.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 30, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i found a nice spot on the wyoming/south dakota border to camp out for the night so i can wake up and watch the thing without getting stuck in some traffic jam.
> 
> but i am afraid of farmer rape so i rented a cargo van and invited a buddy with some guns.
> 
> i do not wish to be raped by a farmer.


Ok so farmers are out , I know you do windows so construction workers are probably to common , how do you feel about being raped by bikers.


----------



## v.s one (Jul 30, 2017)

Showed my son how to run the grill. He is a natural. I let him do most the work. I was kind of scared he was going to cross contaminate the food, and send everyone to the shiter at the same time.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 31, 2017)

Just had to bite the bullet and buy some garden wire from Home Depot ....FUCK!!!! I love my boys grow shop, but he's on full stoner time everyday,so he opens late...I usually get 5 times the wire for the same price.


Fuck you and your garden section Hoe Depot

Remember @Diabolical666 thread, you know your a grower when?

Well walking through and seeing all the sick fucked up plants for sell in the Home Depot garden section is sad.... I just wana scream for a few garden tools and start saving lives....not to mention I feel like I need to shower and change my clothes before going around my tomatoes now((YUCK)) ....like a poorly ran hospital for plants ....K I'm done.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 31, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Just had to bite the bullet and buy some garden wire from Home Depot ....


FWIW: do you have farm supply stores where you live (Farm and Fleet, Tractor Supply, Rural King)? Our store toward the end of the summer marks a lot of the gardening/ag stuff (bamboo poles, spreader sticker, spinosad) way down to almost nothing. All their home garden type stuff was 75% off last year


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 31, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> FWIW: do you have farm supply stores where you live (Farm and Fleet, Tractor Supply, Rural King)? Our store toward the end of the summer marks a lot of the gardening/ag stuff (bamboo poles, spreader sticker, spinosad) way down to almost nothing. All their home garden type stuff was 75% off last year


Yes I do actually...il have to check that out thank you.....I don't know if you remember me telling this story ....But I took my wife out to shoot her pistol at one of our alfalfa fields near the house....long story short, we just put a new ditch in a few winters back...The neighbor next to us planted Almond trees to close to the ditch and as they grew the little easement road that runs along the ditch started caving in ...it was a mess Barn....So we built a new ditch and road ...well I use the ditch to shoot pistols down into ....me and my wife pulled up, and for the second time in as many years someone dumped there entire grow trash into my ditch 

Giant smart pots and a shit ton of bamboo poles of all sizes....but they also threw other bullshit in it as well couches,tires,trash....I posted pics a while back ...you may have seen them ....This property is rural and you have to know the area to even get to the dirt road that leafs to my ditch ....I'm thinking it's one of the people who were hauling rock for the new ditch, or the new neighbors farm hands IDK....it's just not a place you'd happen upon ....and this didn't happen until after the construction of the new ditch and easement road.....I obviously had to clean it out, but I ended up with a bunch of nice bamboo poles...some were still in the wire bundle never used ....I just had to cut the garden wire off of em......


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 31, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Yes I do actually...il have to check that out thank you.....I don't know if you remember me telling this story ....But I took my wife out to shoot her pistol at one of our alfalfa fields near the house....long story short, we just put a new ditch in a few winters back...The neighbor next to us planted Almond trees to close to the ditch and as they grew the little easement road that runs along the ditch started caving in ...it was a mess Barn....So we built a new ditch and road ...well I use the ditch to shoot pistols down into ....me and my wife pulled up, and for the second time in as many years someone dumped there entire grow trash into my ditch
> 
> Giant smart pots and a shit ton of bamboo poles of all sizes....but they also threw other bullshit in it as well couches,tires,trash....I posted pics a while back ...you may have seen them ....This property is rural and you have to know the area to even get to the dirt road that leafs to my ditch ....I'm thinking it's one of the people who were hauling rock for the new ditch, or the new neighbors farm hands IDK....it's just not a place you'd happen upon ....and this didn't happen until after the construction of the new ditch and easement road.....I obviously had to clean it out, but I ended up with a bunch of nice bamboo poles...some were still in the wire bundle never used ....I just had to cut the garden wire off of em......


We been having problems with people dumping. I finally had to put up some hidden game cameras.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 31, 2017)

we've had half a dozen good rains since i put up the swamp cooler and not a drop came in. yesterday we got about 2.5 inches in 20 minutes and i had some pretty good leaking through my hole. so today i decided to plug up my hole.

i decided on @Singlemalt 's idea of a mini shed over the insulated duct work. from the time i left for home depot to walking in the house after putting the tools away: 2 hours 10 minutes. not bad.

framed out the sections individually and carried them up the ladder and assembled them, then cut the plywood (leaving the back piece higher up the roof long to over lap the sides), carried the pieces up the ladder and attached them, left the roof piece to overlap all the sides by a couple inches, and caulked it all in heavily with roofing style caulk.

left myself plenty of time to masturbate today!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 31, 2017)

I woke up today and went to the kitchen as usual to make coffee when I heard a lot of buzzing coming from the window. I raised the blinds to find about eight bees flying against the inside of my window trying to get out, my question was how the fuck they got in. It was like Candyman up in this bitch. Watching them for a while, I began to put it together. One squeezed in and couldn't find their way out, and called their buddies for assistance. Then another squeezed in the very tight spot to help and was then trapped itself. This process just continued until I had eight. I couldn't open the window because there were many more right outside wanting to help their trapped comrades. I tried to trap each one in a plastic cup to take them outside but I couldn't get them off the window once they were in the cup. So I donned my rubber gauntlet gloves to avoid being stung, then quickly cracked open the window, then the screen. Immediately half of the inside bees flew into the top of the window opening and I quickly shut it to watch them work their way down between the window and screen to escape at the bottom of the now open screen. They wouldn't leave the other bees behind that were still inside, that got me right in the feels. They're like little marines, no bros left behind. I repeated the process and two more got out. The two left weren't as bright, so I caught them in my gloves as gently as I could one by one, and released them out the back door. I witnessed many bees flying against my building and the apartment across from me buzzing around windows, but interestingly none came back to my windows as the probably left behind some scent relaying, 'This place sucks, off limits!' I think they are trying to find a spot to build a hive. Good luck, little guys. I'm glad neither you nor I got hurt...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 31, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> _* 20 minutes and i had some pretty good leaking through my hole. so today i decided to plug up my hole.*_
> 
> 
> 
> left myself plenty of time to masturbate today!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 31, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> we've had half a dozen good rains since i put up the swamp cooler and not a drop came in. yesterday we got about 2.5 inches in 20 minutes and i had some pretty good leaking through my hole. so today i decided to plug up my hole.
> 
> i decided on @Singlemalt 's idea of a mini shed over the insulated duct work. from the time i left for home depot to walking in the house after putting the tools away: 2 hours 10 minutes. not bad.
> 
> ...


If I were there we could have plugged your hole up in half the time, then masterbated together.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 31, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> If I were there we could have plugged your hole up in half the time, then masterbated together.


He got 2.5 inches for 20 min. 

I'm impressed. That's some porn star shit right there.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 31, 2017)

I had my thoracic echocardiogram and exercise stress test done today. The tech said i was in superb physical condition, I lasted 17min before my rate reached 160, pretty proud of that i guess... i can't enjoy a fucking slurpee with going into A-Fib but goddammit can i run on a treadmill or what?!

Lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2017)

a senile fungus said:


> I had my thoracic echocardiogram and exercise stress test done today. The tech said i was in superb physical condition, I lasted 17min before my rate reached 160, pretty proud of that i guess... i can't enjoy a fucking slurpee with going into A-Fib but goddammit can i run on a treadmill or what?!
> 
> Lol


You're healthy LOL instead of brain freeze you get chest freeze ha ha here ya go:
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4718113/


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 31, 2017)

with the scraps i had left over from the roof hutch i built a dog food/water holder for my dane. he drools like a son of a bitch when he eats and drinks, so i inset the top a few inches, angled it slightly towards one end, drilled a hole, and made a compartment for a tray underneath. problem solved, ;ess time for masturbation though.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> with the scraps i had left over from the roof hutch i built a dog food/water holder for my dane. he drools like a son of a bitch when he eats and drinks, so i inset the top a few inches, angled it slightly towards one end, drilled a hole, and made a compartment for a tray underneath. problem solved, ;ess time for masturbation though.


Your labor-saving device ought to mean more overall masturbation time, or as the physicists call it T(subscript)fap


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 31, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> You're healthy LOL instead of brain freeze you get chest freeze ha ha here ya go:
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4718113/



I wish... that article does not help explain my first two arrythmic episodes, both of which occured in the absence of frozen beverages.

I really think theres something anatomically wrong with my heart. Ablate it and be done , i say.

Normal people dont go into arrythmias like i have been, especially at my age. Atrial fibrillation should not be in my medical history, lol. 

Ugh.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2017)

a senile fungus said:


> I wish... that article does not help explain my first two arrythmic episodes, both of which occured in the absence of frozen beverages.
> 
> I really think theres something anatomically wrong with my heart. Ablate it and be done , i say.
> 
> ...


PM


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 31, 2017)

Shake your penis to the left, shake your penis to the right, stick a finger in your butthole make sure that it's tight. 
        
My turtle dick is finally gone! I missed some of you guys a lot. Others not so much.

I have some fun stories for you guys.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 31, 2017)

Sushi and Boobs!!!!! There is a God. Welcome back cousin


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 31, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Shake your penis to the left, shake your penis to the right, stick a finger in your butthole make sure that it's tight.
> View attachment 3988106 View attachment 3988107 View attachment 3988108 View attachment 3988109 View attachment 3988110 View attachment 3988111 View attachment 3988113 View attachment 3988114
> My turtle dick is finally gone! I missed some of you guys a lot. Others not so much.
> 
> I have some fun stories for you guys.


Hello, Glad you're back... I've turned a new leaf since you've been gone, i'm hella nice now. Great talking to you, God bless....


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 31, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Shake your penis to the left, shake your penis to the right, stick a finger in your butthole make sure that it's tight.
> View attachment 3988106 View attachment 3988107 View attachment 3988108 View attachment 3988109 View attachment 3988110 View attachment 3988111 View attachment 3988113 View attachment 3988114
> My turtle dick is finally gone! I missed some of you guys a lot. Others not so much.
> 
> I have some fun stories for you guys.


Good to see you back...I will adjust my avatar accordingly .





...Good Night guys/gals 




Guess who's back.....back again, Bob is back..... Bob is back...... Bob is back .....

#BobisBack





















Where's my papers 





Oh, I'm still on here 





















FUCKIN BACON PENISES!!!!!


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 1, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Shake your penis to the left, shake your penis to the right, stick a finger in your butthole make sure that it's tight.
> View attachment 3988106 View attachment 3988107 View attachment 3988108 View attachment 3988109 View attachment 3988110 View attachment 3988111 View attachment 3988113 View attachment 3988114
> My turtle dick is finally gone! I missed some of you guys a lot. Others not so much.
> 
> I have some fun stories for you guys.


Welcome back!! This place hasn't been the same without you, ok almost the same just not as funny..


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 1, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Shake your penis to the left, shake your penis to the right, stick a finger in your butthole make sure that it's tight.
> View attachment 3988106 View attachment 3988107 View attachment 3988108 View attachment 3988109 View attachment 3988110 View attachment 3988111 View attachment 3988113 View attachment 3988114
> My turtle dick is finally gone! I missed some of you guys a lot. Others not so much.
> 
> I have some fun stories for you guys.



Welcome back, bro. I no longer like turtles...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 1, 2017)

I needed an inspection sticker on my car by yesterday, I procrastinate so that didn't happen. I thought it needed a tie rod so I decided to throw it up on jack stands and go through it yesterday, check everything, clean, lube, and adjust the brakes, air filter, lube the chassis, oil change. Well I noticed why it could never be aligned and pulls, my drivers side lower control arm is pushed back on the bushings almost 1/2", frame is fine, its just shifted on the bushings, almost like someone replaced the bushingn and didn't set it correctly. I know the car had driven over something before i got it, I had it on a lift to inspect before I bought it but I never noticed this. Neither did any of the half dozen shops I had look at it to figure out why it wouldn't align right. So I say FUCK IT! I'm gonna pull the control arm and press the bushings back into place and run it....yeah right. 

I spent about 2 hours trying to get the damn nut of the ball joint. The hex they put in them for an Allen wrench is all corroded so i can't keep it from spinning. I saw a shit ton of aluminum shavings after fighting it and think I might have fucked up the spindle taper. So I'm ordering all new control arms, fuck it, the old bushings are kinda shot anyway. 

Seeing how i have no transportation anyway and its down for a few days before I see any parts.. I've decided to do some major upgrades I've been sitting on. Swap my rear axle for the Posi axle and upgraded suspension, put on the dual exhaust, install my better speakers, maybe the sub, and I'll probably deal with any rust I see while I'm under there. 

It'll be nice to take on ramps at speed again.


----------



## ANC (Aug 1, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> I woke up today and went to the kitchen as usual to make coffee when I heard a lot of buzzing coming from the window. I raised the blinds to find about eight bees flying against the inside of my window trying to get out, my question was how the fuck they got in. It was like Candyman up in this bitch. Watching them for a while, I began to put it together. One squeezed in and couldn't find their way out, and called their buddies for assistance. Then another squeezed in the very tight spot to help and was then trapped itself. This process just continued until I had eight. I couldn't open the window because there were many more right outside wanting to help their trapped comrades. I tried to trap each one in a plastic cup to take them outside but I couldn't get them off the window once they were in the cup. So I donned my rubber gauntlet gloves to avoid being stung, then quickly cracked open the window, then the screen. Immediately half of the inside bees flew into the top of the window opening and I quickly shut it to watch them work their way down between the window and screen to escape at the bottom of the now open screen. They wouldn't leave the other bees behind that were still inside, that got me right in the feels. They're like little marines, no bros left behind. I repeated the process and two more got out. The two left weren't as bright, so I caught them in my gloves as gently as I could one by one, and released them out the back door. I witnessed many bees flying against my building and the apartment across from me buzzing around windows, but interestingly none came back to my windows as the probably left behind some scent relaying, 'This place sucks, off limits!' I think they are trying to find a spot to build a hive. Good luck, little guys. I'm glad neither you nor I got hurt...


Reminds me, I was painting our crib with some white gloss enamel, next thing I know bees were all over it, it was the smell.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 1, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> I woke up today and went to the kitchen as usual to make coffee when I heard a lot of buzzing coming from the window. I raised the blinds to find about eight bees flying against the inside of my window trying to get out, my question was how the fuck they got in. It was like Candyman up in this bitch. Watching them for a while, I began to put it together. One squeezed in and couldn't find their way out, and called their buddies for assistance. Then another squeezed in the very tight spot to help and was then trapped itself. This process just continued until I had eight. I couldn't open the window because there were many more right outside wanting to help their trapped comrades. I tried to trap each one in a plastic cup to take them outside but I couldn't get them off the window once they were in the cup. So I donned my rubber gauntlet gloves to avoid being stung, then quickly cracked open the window, then the screen. Immediately half of the inside bees flew into the top of the window opening and I quickly shut it to watch them work their way down between the window and screen to escape at the bottom of the now open screen. They wouldn't leave the other bees behind that were still inside, that got me right in the feels. They're like little marines, no bros left behind. I repeated the process and two more got out. The two left weren't as bright, so I caught them in my gloves as gently as I could one by one, and released them out the back door. I witnessed many bees flying against my building and the apartment across from me buzzing around windows, but interestingly none came back to my windows as the probably left behind some scent relaying, 'This place sucks, off limits!' I think they are trying to find a spot to build a hive. Good luck, little guys. I'm glad neither you nor I got hurt...


Listen to the walls around where they came in. My buddies parents had the same thing happen, kept finding bees in the house. Turned out the wall was full of a hive and they were coming in under the sink through piping holes. They had to have the exterior wall opened, the hive took up close to 3 stud cavities. They think it was there at least couple years. 

The people they hired killed the whole hive, they were honey bees. They even ruined the honey cause they pumped chemicals in to kill everything before opening the wall. Assholes.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 1, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Shake your penis to the left, shake your penis to the right, stick a finger in your butthole make sure that it's tight.
> View attachment 3988106 View attachment 3988107 View attachment 3988108 View attachment 3988109 View attachment 3988110 View attachment 3988111 View attachment 3988113 View attachment 3988114
> My turtle dick is finally gone! I missed some of you guys a lot. Others not so much.
> 
> I have some fun stories for you guys.


Sup BOB , I've killed so many turtles looking for you but you wasn't there , and then I hit one on the interstate the other day and I was like ohh shit I hope Bob wasn't in that one lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 1, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Shake your penis to the left, shake your penis to the right, stick a finger in your butthole make sure that it's tight.
> View attachment 3988106 View attachment 3988107 View attachment 3988108 View attachment 3988109 View attachment 3988110 View attachment 3988111 View attachment 3988113 View attachment 3988114
> My turtle dick is finally gone! I missed some of you guys a lot. Others not so much.
> 
> I have some fun stories for you guys.


Tell me about that lobster, is it so cal close? Welcome back!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Shake your penis to the left, shake your penis to the right, stick a finger in your butthole make sure that it's tight.
> View attachment 3988106 View attachment 3988107 View attachment 3988108 View attachment 3988109 View attachment 3988110 View attachment 3988111 View attachment 3988113 View attachment 3988114
> My turtle dick is finally gone! I missed some of you guys a lot. Others not so much.
> 
> I have some fun stories for you guys.


----------



## lokie (Aug 1, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Shake your penis to the left, shake your penis to the right, stick a finger in your butthole make sure that it's tight.
> ~snip~
> My turtle dick is finally gone! I missed some of you guys a lot. Others not so much.
> 
> I have some fun stories for you guys.


Yeah. WB.





#BOOBSFORBOB

We left a light on for ya.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 1, 2017)

ANC said:


> Reminds me, I was painting our crib with some white gloss enamel, next thing I know bees were all over it, it was the smell.


I was cleaning a bunch of catfish the other day and yellow jackets were swarming me. They like fish juice.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 1, 2017)

Ouch. You'll never guess how I did this one. 

I love you guys a lot. The boobs for bob campaign is philanthropy at its core. You very well may have saved the life of my penis.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I was cleaning a bunch of catfish the other day and yellow jackets were swarming me. They like fish juice.


When I came west, I learned the locals call them meat bees.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3988255
> Ouch. You'll never guess how I did this one.
> 
> I love you guys a lot. The boobs for bob campaign is philanthropy at its core. You very well may have saved the life of my penis.


#MastectomyforBob?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 1, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3988255
> Ouch. You'll never guess how I did this one.
> 
> I love you guys a lot. The boobs for bob campaign is philanthropy at its core. You very well may have saved the life of my penis.


My money is on drunk fishing. But I'm sure it was more interesting than that.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> My money is on drunk fishing. But I'm sure it was more interesting than that.


I'm with you ... I wanna know about that lobster as well!

@Bob Zmuda make with the crustacean identification!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 1, 2017)

Sex with a bear.


@cannabineer ???


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sex with a bear.
> 
> 
> @cannabineer ???


You might need to pet me first ... and supply IPA _ad libitum_.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 1, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I'm with you ... I wanna know about that lobster as well!
> 
> @Bob Zmuda make with the crustacean identification!


Ah yes. The crustaceanal query. It was called "rocking Baja lobster". It's a chain I think but it was actually really good. 

The bruise/scratch was me somehow shutting the back hatch of an SUV onto MYSELF. still trying to figure that one out.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 1, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sex with a bear.
> 
> 
> @cannabineer ???


His coitus is surprisingly gentle. Firm, but gentle.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 1, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3988255
> Ouch. You'll never guess how I did this one.
> 
> I love you guys a lot. The boobs for bob campaign is philanthropy at its core. You very well may have saved the life of my penis.


Did you get viciously fucked by a chupacabra? Welcome back man!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Did you get viciously fucked by a chupacabra? Welcome back man!


chupacabriolet


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 1, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Ah yes. The crustaceanal query. It was called "rocking Baja lobster". It's a chain I think but it was actually really good.
> 
> The bruise/scratch was me somehow shutting the back hatch of an SUV onto MYSELF. still trying to figure that one out.


There's one in Newport Beach! WIN


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 1, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I was cleaning a bunch of catfish the other day and yellow jackets were swarming me. They like fish juice.


They are also called "meat bees" out here. A miserable pain when gutting a wild pig out in the boonies

Edit: noted that Bear brought up meat bees


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 1, 2017)

@tangerinegreen555 here's my tiny girl hidden behind the shed....SSSHHHHHHHH ....don't tell anyone, this is some large scale shit here.



How's your secret little ones doing?


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 1, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Ah yes. The crustaceanal query. It was called "rocking Baja lobster". It's a chain I think but it was actually really good.
> 
> The bruise/scratch was me somehow shutting the back hatch of an SUV onto MYSELF. still trying to figure that one out.


Your bruise looks like a Vagina .....so awesome


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 1, 2017)

Vagina bruise ......I must admit I fapped twice to that.....mostly because I missed you ....no homo


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 1, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> They are also called "meat bees" out here. A miserable pain when gutting a wild pig out in the boonies
> 
> Edit: noted that Bear brought up meat bees


I'm sure its happened to me before I just haven't paid attention. I'm a bit of a bee charmer. I can work around bees, wasp and hornets and they don't offer to bother me.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 1, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> They are also called "meat bees" out here. A miserable pain when gutting a wild pig out in the boonies
> 
> Edit: noted that Bear brought up meat bees


"Meat bees" sounds like a great porn horror flick.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 1, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Ah yes. The crustaceanal query. It was called "rocking Baja lobster". It's a chain I think but it was actually really good.
> 
> The bruise/scratch was me somehow shutting the back hatch of an SUV onto MYSELF. still trying to figure that one out.


Sounds like something I would do, Where's your nipple at? I'd like to see it..


----------



## ANC (Aug 1, 2017)

I caught my finger in the car boot after dropping my soup on the ground... fucking finger still aches and there seems to be a little gap missing from the bone.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 1, 2017)

Guys, I just want to let you know we have a new expert in town. His name is @Dream Beaver He seems to know all about Sour Diesel even though he admitted he's never smoked or grown it. According to him it has no fuel smell whatsoever.


----------



## Dream Beaver (Aug 1, 2017)

LMAO you brought this to another thread to try and have your butt buddies gang up on me? you're retarded. go back to the thread I never once said it has no fuel smell. I never said anything even remotely close to that. check your reading comprehension kid.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 1, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> LMAO you brought this to another thread to try and have your butt buddies gang up on me? you're retarded. go back to the thread I never once said it has no fuel smell. I never said anything even remotely close to that. check your reading comprehension kid.


 
TRIGGERED ...Lmao 
I'm just sharing your expert knowledge.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 1, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> LMAO you brought this to another thread to try and have your butt buddies gang up on me? you're retarded. go back to the thread I never once said it has no fuel smell. I never said anything even remotely close to that. check your reading comprehension kid.


You never once said that,hhmmmm


  

So there's you above talking about a strain and things you know nothing about obviously.

 

K back to work I go .....lunch break was fun.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 1, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> LMAO you brought this to another thread to try and have your butt buddies gang up on me? you're retarded. go back to the thread I never once said it has no fuel smell. I never said anything even remotely close to that. check your reading comprehension kid.


I'm not trying to jump on you or anything but do you have any pics to share of your dream beaver?

Also I accomplished finally staining those steps I built last year.


----------



## Dream Beaver (Aug 1, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> You never once said that,hhmmmm
> 
> 
> View attachment 3988410 View attachment 3988411
> ...



wow you're a special type of retarded. Do you know what indicative means?


----------



## Dream Beaver (Aug 1, 2017)

I guess this means you're triggered too? lmao your logic and reading comprehension is amusing. 


 

TRIGGERED LMAO


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 1, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> I guess this means you're triggered too? lmao your logic and reading comprehension is amusing.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3988421
> ...


Super original ....tell me more about strains you've never smoked or touched sweetheart....I like you


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 1, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> LMAO you brought this to another thread to try and have your butt buddies gang up on me? you're retarded. go back to the thread I never once said it has no fuel smell. I never said anything even remotely close to that. check your reading comprehension kid.


Butt buddies?

I prefer the term "anal amigos". 

Maybe it's a regional dialect thing? 

Also, you seem upset. Could it perhaps be that the weed you grow isn't achieving the desired effects, i.e. Calmness, tranquility, relaxation? Hmmmm.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 1, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> wow you're a special type of *retarded.* Do you know what indicative means?


Oh boy. You just had to use that word. Prepare for the onslaught.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 1, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Oh boy. You just had to use that word. Prepare for the onslaught.


Yeah he went there several times ....he's my reddan replacement..just wanted to introduce my new interest to you guys....so when I throw the name Beaver around it's not taken as a pussy joke immediately.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## Indacouch (Aug 1, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Butt buddies?
> 
> I prefer the term "anal amigos".
> 
> ...


All I saw was butt and gang...got super excited. 8=====D


----------



## lokie (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## Bareback (Aug 1, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> wow you're a special type of retarded. Do you know what indickative means?


I'm not sure if I'm familiar with this term , can you explain or give an example. 
Is some sort of a homo reference to anal penetration ( in- dick-cave-tive ) sorry just trying to figure it out .


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 1, 2017)

ANC said:


> I caught my finger in the car boot after dropping my soup on the ground... fucking finger still aches and there seems to be a little gap missing from the bone.


About 2 years ago I hit the tip of my finger with a hammer. Broke the short bone behind the nail in 4 pieces. It sucked.


Dream Beaver said:


> wow you're a special type of retarded. Do you know what indicative means?


Serving as a sign or indication. By saying its not indicative is the same as saying it doesn't smell like fuel.

Thousands an ounce. Lol. That's rich. 

You have never grown it or smoked it but k ow all about it? Remind me not to take any grow advice from you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 1, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> LMAO you brought this to another thread to try and have your butt buddies gang up on me? you're retarded. go back to the thread I never once said it has no fuel smell. I never said anything even remotely close to that. check your reading comprehension kid.


hey buddy,

how many dicks can you fit in your mouth at one time?

best regards!

buck


----------



## Bareback (Aug 1, 2017)

Remind me not to take any grow advice from you.[/QUOTE]

Ok here's a reminder don't take grow advice from that member lol.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 1, 2017)

Closest I could get:


----------



## srh88 (Aug 1, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Yeah he went there several times ....he's my reddan replacement..just wanted to introduce my new interest to you guys....so when I throw the name Beaver around it's not taken as a pussy joke immediately.


did he at least admit your Fuck is a majestic beast?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 1, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> I guess this means you're triggered too? lmao your logic and reading comprehension is amusing.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3988421
> ...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


> did he at least admit your Fuck is a majestic beast?


such a majestic beast


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 1, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> wow you're a special type of retarded. Do you know what indicative means?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 1, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> @tangerinegreen555 here's my tiny girl hidden behind the shed....SSSHHHHHHHH ....don't tell anyone, this is some large scale shit here.
> 
> View attachment 3988346
> 
> How's your secret little ones doing?


 

It got bigger.

Oh no, that's a different one. I actually haven't looked at it for 3 or 4 days. I'll have to take it something to eat tomorrow though. Probably still small.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 1, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> such a majestic beast


Is that a Buck in your avatar?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 1, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Remind me not to take any grow advice from you.



Ok here's a reminder don't take grow advice from that member lol. [/QUOTE]
I was being a smart ass.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 1, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Is that a Buck in your avatar?


it could just be a regular Dear


----------



## Bareback (Aug 1, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Ok here's a reminder don't take grow advice from that member lol.


I was being a smart ass.[/QUOTE]

I was trying to be funny but one to many bong rips and ....... well you know.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 1, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I was being a smart ass.


I was trying to be funny but one to many bong rips and ....... well you know.[/QUOTE]
Got you.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 1, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> such a majestic beast


Majestic indeed...

For some reason I'm unable to like or reply to Bobs,Bucks,or 88's posts.


@srh88 I'm pretty sure he was jealous of my fuck. He probably saw my avatar and became super jealous and insecure. He didn't even mention fuck, let alone compliment him in any way.

@Dream Beaver was it my Fuck that made you say silly things?


Such a majestic beast


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 1, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Closest I could get:


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


> it could just be a regular Dear


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## Indacouch (Aug 1, 2017)

@cannabineer your avatar 







God that's beautiful...


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 2, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3988517
> 
> It got bigger.
> 
> Oh no, that's a different one. I actually haven't looked at it for 3 or 4 days. I'll have to take it something to eat tomorrow though. Probably still small.


Very nice.....my little one ended up getting bigger than I thought it would..but I have another one that's tiny ...wish I had a pic of my tiny one that stayed on my porch last year....it literally was just enough to roll a fat blunt ...Il try and take a pic of one of my ((friends))large girls tomo...as you all know I'm only growing one plant this year

Good night guys and gals 


PENIS!!


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 2, 2017)

@Dream Beaver I look forward to more of your awesome strain advice. I really enjoyed laughing at everything you had to say. I'm going to bed now, but don't worry il keep in touch.

Please answer Uncle Bucks question. He's a very reasonable guy and it would be rude of you to ignore him. I'm guessing 9 is your answer to his question.


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 2, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Butt buddies?
> 
> I prefer the term "anal amigos".
> 
> ...


I prefer fecal friends


----------



## ANC (Aug 2, 2017)

Nothing much yet, packed kid's school lunch, checked out the clones and drank lots of coffee.
It's wet outside, so no gardening or messing with the girls outdoors.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I prefer fecal friends


Ass ociates


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 2, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Ass ociates


Testes Besties


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 2, 2017)

I went to lunch an hour early, fuck it. What are they going to do fire me? My manager was 4 hours late for work yesterday and an hour late the other 2 days and kept taking her patented 45 minute cigarette breaks and 1 hour+ bathroom breaks all day. When she wasn't busy playing on her tablet that is.

I wish I had a dollar for every time I get asked where she is or when she's coming back.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> I went to lunch an hour early, fuck it. What are they going to do fire me? My manager was 4 hours late for work yesterday and an hour late the other 2 days and kept taking her patented 45 minute cigarette breaks and 1 hour+ bathroom breaks all day. When she wasn't busy playing on her tablet that is.
> 
> I wish I had a dollar for* every time I get asked where she is or when she's coming back*.


Give them her bosses number and tell them to call and ask.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 2, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Give them her bosses number and tell them to call and ask.


I do.

All. The. Time.

I keep it written down in my wallet to give to people. I've given it out at least 3 times this week. I've only personally called and complained about her myself 5 or 6 times now too, so it's not as if they're oblivious to the problem, I think they just don't care.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 2, 2017)

Occasionally we have an older guy run the loader at the pit. He's been there so long he made friends with some of the wildlife. 
The crows will sit on the loader with him at coffee/lunch break. He can walk up and feed many of the deer too. 

Well, he also had this fox that would hop right up on the side of the loader and he'd share his lunch with him. This little guy has been hanging around the pit for ages and they'd become old friends. 

Some time yesterday or last night someone shot that fox. Mr Tang found him this morning full of bird shots.

The old guy that runs the loader is absolutely beside himself. He's widowed, doesn't work much, is pretty much alone. That little fox was his buddy. 

Lots people target practice at a many of the gravel pits here and its never been a prob. No equip shot up or fucked with and aside from a few empty beer cans most pick up after themselves. But, sooner or later there always seem to be that one asshole. 

Sooo, my accomplishment today (other than to work through some seething anger) will be to make the old guy a couple strawberry pies.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 2, 2017)

Today I discovered that one of my favorite fertilizers chunked up on me. (insert alias joke here)
Had Dyna-Gro Foliage-Pro outside in a squeeze bottle and heard rattling when I was holding it.
WTF?
So I brought it inside and dumped it into a white yogurt container. Looked fine at first, but I knew better. Poured off most of the liquid and saw chunks.

WTF X 2 
Hmm... maybe it got hot, right?
I checked the bottle that was indoors and it has the same problem. Again, it's not easy to see when looking in the bottle. Had to tilt it so chunks were all on one side, the flip it over and watch the chunks fall.

I am *not* happy about this. Hell I've recommended this stuff to other people!

@whitebb2727 @homebrewer -- have you guys seen this?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 2, 2017)

Hmm... also explains the tip burn on my outdoor plants. Just gave em a huge dose of cal-mag this morning.

Did I mention that I'm not fucking happy???


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 2, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Today I discovered that one of my favorite fertilizers chunked up on me. (insert alias joke here)
> Had Dyna-Gro Foliage-Pro outside in a squeeze bottle and heard rattling when I was holding it.
> WTF?
> So I brought it inside and dumped it into a white yogurt container. Looked fine at first, but I knew better. Poured off most of the liquid and saw chunks.
> ...


Yeah it does this all the time. 

If you read the label on the bottles it tells you the remedy. Stick em in hot water. 

Imo dyna can't be fucked with. It was @homebrewer thread that got me on dyna gro around 7 years ago. Worked with his ratios and tweaked them slightly over the years. 

So, wherever you are... thanks home brewer. You the man.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Today I discovered that one of my favorite fertilizers chunked up on me. (insert alias joke here)
> Had Dyna-Gro Foliage-Pro outside in a squeeze bottle and heard rattling when I was holding it.
> WTF?
> So I brought it inside and dumped it into a white yogurt container. Looked fine at first, but I knew better. Poured off most of the liquid and saw chunks.
> ...


That is why I went back to Gen Hydro from Dyna Gro. My Foliage Pro didn't precipitate but I could not buy their Bloom that had not already precipitated. I gave up on them.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yeah it does this all the time.
> 
> If you read the label on the bottles it tells you the remedy. Stick em in hot water.
> 
> ...


I tried heat, @cannabineer tried heat, it did not go back into solution for me or him. But I loved using it prior to that.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> I do.
> 
> All. The. Time.
> 
> I keep it written down in my wallet to give to people. I've given it out at least 3 times this week. I've only personally called and complained about her myself 5 or 6 times now too, so it's not as if they're oblivious to the problem, I think they just don't care.


That's ok just keep giving them the number.


Tangerine_ said:


> Occasionally we have an older guy run the loader at the pit. He's been there so long he made friends with some of the wildlife.
> The crows will sit on the loader with him at coffee/lunch break. He can walk up and feed many of the deer too.
> 
> Well, he also had this fox that would hop right up on the side of the loader and he'd share his lunch with him. This little guy has been hanging around the pit for ages and they'd become old friends.
> ...


Sigh I hate people sometimes. That's how I got started rescuing ravens. Assholes shoot them and the wildlife/animal control people euthanize them. So my vet and I illegally rescue them. I will probably never go down on my grow (all state legal) but you'll probably see me in handcuffs for rescuing ravens.


----------



## Los Reefersaurus (Aug 2, 2017)

I had a minor panic attack today, I looked in one of my clone domes for the first time in a week and I found what looked like an infestation of....... young thrips



However they have no wings and are pretty much only on a beautiful fall colored rusty copper dead leaf, there are a lot of them but isolated.

Previous to taking the lid off spied this copper leaves though the dome I didn't remove it because one there are 2 of them and I am first and foremost as lazy as possible, and second they are just so pretty and I have never seen the Hempstar go that color before.

Taking off the lid today I first panicked , then removed the offending tray from the grow room. Then had a closer look at these "Thrips"

they are fatish and creamy clear but cigar shaped. THEY LACK WINGS

These are my old friends the SPRINGTAILS , just popping by in a wet rooting environment just to say hi and that maybe I should get on top of this rotting leaf.

At least this is my working Hypothesis right now.

We are stepping down from Def con 5 to Def con 4

the nuclear devices have been accounted for and checked and are ready to go , just in case


----------



## neosapien (Aug 2, 2017)

Yeah add me to the list... I never had luck getting dynagro to revert back either. Or like Annie said to even find one that wasn't already chunky.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 2, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Testes Besties


pole partners...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 2, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yeah it does this all the time.
> 
> If you read the label on the bottles it tells you the remedy. Stick em in hot water.
> 
> ...


I was wondering how I missed that on the label. Mine just says to dilute it with hot water if it freezes. 
 

I had a helper...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 2, 2017)

I just bought $12,400 worth of tooling & resold for 17+K.

Not a bad day so far.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 2, 2017)

cat of curiosity said:


> pole partners...


Colon cronies


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I tried heat, @cannabineer tried heat, it did not go back into solution for me or him. But I loved using it prior to that.


I tried heat. I tried heat plus lots of extra acid. I tried heat then acid. I tried acid then heat. No joy.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Colon cronies


Pecker pals


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 2, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yeah it does this all the time.
> 
> If you read the label on the bottles it tells you the remedy. Stick em in hot water.
> 
> ...


Same. The side by side comparison runs he did convinced me to give it a try. 

FP and Protekt was fool proof and if I ever go back to DTW that's what I'll use.

I haven't seen homebrewer around in quite awhile


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 2, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I tried heat, @cannabineer tried heat, it did not go back into solution for me or him. But I loved using it prior to that.


I've never tried it. Lol. 

I still just use it chunks and all and have never noticed a difference. 

I have gallons of GH I'm just missing their "micro"? I think? 

Maybe I'll do a GH run for shits and giggles.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Same. The side by side comparison runs he did convinced me to give it a try.
> 
> FP and Protekt was fool proof and if I ever go back to DTW that's what I'll use.
> 
> I haven't seen homebrewer around in quite awhile


Annie has sorted good old GH Flora 3-part. With cal-mag it seems to work without problems and at least as well as the Dyna Gro grows.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I've never tried it. Lol.
> 
> I still just use it chunks and all and have never noticed a difference.
> 
> ...


Yah the micro is the "bull's blood" one with that dark red chelated iron


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 2, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Same. The side by side comparison runs he did convinced me to give it a try.
> 
> FP and Protekt was fool proof and if I ever go back to DTW that's what I'll use.
> 
> I haven't seen homebrewer around in quite awhile


Yeah those side by side runs were something else huh? I loved reading through those threads. 

I remember his ak47 run and the dyna gro was heads above the rest


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 2, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Yah the micro is the "bull's blood" one with that dark red chelated iron


Hmmm then I'm missing something else. Lol. I have orange and "bulls penis blood"

Edit: I have micro and bloom. Assuming I'm missing "grow"? Lol


----------



## srh88 (Aug 2, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Hmmm then I'm missing something else. Lol. I have orange and "bulls penis blood"
> 
> Edit: I have micro and bloom. Assuming I'm missing "grow"? Lol


youre missing semen. just mix it with the penis blood


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Hmmm then I'm missing something else. Lol. I have orange and "bulls penis blood"
> 
> Edit: I have micro and bloom. Assuming I'm missing "grow"? Lol


The orange is Bloom and the pale green is the Grow formula. What I find fascinating about GH 3-part is that most of the N is in the Micro. 

GH Cali-Magic completes the set, and Annie has made that combo work in tap water from 40 to 300+ ppm ...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 2, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Pecker pals


dick dynasty...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 2, 2017)

Am I the only one that still rocks maxi? Never had any problems with it. Other than it being dry and mixing is kind of a pain. But it's not really a big deal to mix it into a 5 gal bucket, then add to the reservoir. 


I think @Aeroknow slams super colds and uses maxi too.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 2, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I've never tried it. Lol.
> 
> I still just use it chunks and all and have never noticed a difference.
> 
> ...


Funny you should mention GH micro!
My deck plants have been getting RAW bloom + GH Flora-micro and they are kicking some serious butt. The RAW label says to supplement cal-mag so I decided that adding GH Flora-micro would be an awesome veg mix that I could adjust on the fly & use all the way through flower.
We shall see...

Here's my little afgooey (10 gal):


Yes, that's one plant.
Here's the backside:


* - I should mention that this plant was raised mostly on Dyna-Gro Foliage Pro. It has been getting the new formula about four weeks.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 2, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Annie has sorted good old GH Flora 3-part. With cal-mag it seems to work without problems and at least as well as the Dyna Gro grows.


I'll definitely look into that. I'm well past the point of wanting to spend every second with my plants so I love anything easy.
I still have a lot of left over bottles of Dyna, Roots Original plus a case of NFTGs I haven't opened yet.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Am I the only one that still rocks maxi? Never had any problems with it. Other than it being dry and mixing is kind of a pain. But it's not really a big deal to mix it into a 5 gal bucket, then add to the reservoir.
> 
> 
> I think @Aeroknow slams super colds and uses maxi too.


that'll make the barley pop


----------



## srh88 (Aug 2, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Am I the only one that still rocks maxi?


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 2, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Am I the only one that still rocks maxi? Never had any problems with it. Other than it being dry and mixing is kind of a pain. But it's not really a big deal to mix it into a 5 gal bucket, then add to the reservoir.
> 
> 
> I think @Aeroknow slams super colds and uses maxi too.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 2, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3988962


Lol @ the super cold just chillin, all frosty and shit.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 2, 2017)

I just got done taking care of my tomatoes. I've been at it since 6am and the Cali heat had my balls glued to my leg. I just walked in the house for lunch and the blast of air from the AC immediately caused my balls to release ((thankfully))...I had to rearrange some of my gals and I'm still not happy .....now mommas making me sammiches with some chips and a cold beverage. I hate being all sweaty while covered in soil ...had to dump my shoes out and everything((fun)) ...I usually have my brother in law to help me,but he went on vacation. I was planning on waiting for his return....but the last group of girls couldn't wait another day to be set in there final pots.....So 7 hours and a mild heat stroke later I'm finally done. Now I get to go to the ranch and work after lunch.

I do have a funny story to share. Momma happen to be with me the other day when I was topping baby Gary. She met me there because we had some running around to do after. So I'm topping and throwing the cuts on the ground etc etc....and she asks why I don't clone those...I said for one I don't need any clones and two I've never done it....so while she's waiting for me she gets on her phone and starts looking up cloning. Then she starts discussing all kinds of cloning information and methods....I wanted to kill myself...So as I'm finishing up she picks up a cut and fills up a gallon container with straight hose water and sticks the cut in the top. I said babe,, I'm pretty sure there's more to it than that and I just kinda laughed.... I poked fun of her in a playful way just to tease her....I thought it was cute that she was suddenly so interested in cloning....especially when she doesn't care about growing or gardening tomatoes at all....She said well you were just guna throw it away anyways....I said ok Hun, if that makes you happy,, it's all yours.

 
So above is her state of the art cloning technique. Stick a cutting into a gallon of hose water then set it on a patio table...... I go to where Baby Gary lives ever 2 or 3 days. The first time I went back the cutting looked the same ...I was honestly shocked...Of course momma has asks about it and I just tell her ...oh I forgot to look, il look next time.....knowing damn well it looked the same as the day she did it.............so fast forward maybe two weeks to today...I stopped by to water Baby G real quick and I look over at mommas cut... and the motherfucker is still perfect ...LOL.....I walk up and look into the container and .... 
 
That's rite fucking roots WTF ....I don't understand how filling a clear plastic jug with hose water and leaving it outside under the patio even remotely worked....Further more I can't possibly tell momma it actually worked ...il never hear the end of it.....I just can't fucking believe that shit.....I feel bad not telling her....she's asked about it twice now and she's in there making me some delicious sammiches as we speak.





Yes I was taking a shit while posting this.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I just got done taking care of my tomatoes. I've been at it since 6am and the Cali heat had my balls glued to my leg. I just walked in the house for lunch and the blast of air from the AC immediately caused my balls to release ((thankfully))...I had to rearrange some of my gals and I'm still not happy .....now mommas making me sammiches with some chips and a cold beverage. I hate being all sweaty while covered in soil ...had to dump my shoes out and everything((fun)) ...I usually have my brother in law to help me,but he went on vacation. I was planning on waiting for his return....but the last group of girls couldn't wait another day to be set in there final pots.....So 7 hours and a mild heat stroke later I'm finally done. Now I get to go to the ranch and work after lunch.
> 
> I do have a funny story to share. Momma happen to be with me the other day when I was topping baby Gary. She met me there because we had some running around to do after. So I'm topping and throwing the cuts on the ground etc etc....and she asks why I don't clone those...I said for one I don't need any clones and two I've never done it....so while she's waiting for me she gets on her phone and starts looking up cloning. Then she starts discussing all kinds of cloning information and methods....I wanted to kill myself...So as I'm finishing up she picks up a cut and fills up a gallon container with straight hose water and sticks the cut in the top. I said babe,, I'm pretty sure there's more to it than that and I just kinda laughed.... I poked fun of her in a playful way just to tease her....I thought it was cute that she was suddenly so interested in cloning....especially when she doesn't care about growing or gardening tomatoes at all....She said well you were just guna throw it away anyways....I said ok Hun, if that makes you happy,, it's all yours.
> 
> ...


I always take two cuttings as I flip to flower (or 2 weeks into flower depending on my laziness quotient). I put the rest of the cuttings in Solo cups in water. If any of my clones die I have some backup cuttings to take their place. It's not uncommon they will root in the water during week 2-3 if it's not to hot.


----------



## jacksmuff (Aug 2, 2017)

did some ocean cleaning. dragging is a bitch. pulled up a boat load of net rope.and old traps. plus a mound of other junk. if anyone knows how a bike gets 2 miles off shore I'd like to know how and why?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 2, 2017)

jacksmuff said:


> if anyone knows how a bike gets 2 miles off shore I'd like to know how and why?


----------



## jacksmuff (Aug 2, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


Haha my first bike it was rusted to shit it has a sticker still tho it's a haro. was told it's an expensive bmx bike.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 2, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


Alright...but I'm tellin ya...those women just knocked off one of their husbands and that's the aftermath. Just look at those "cat-that-ate-the-canary faces."

That isn't menstrual
That isn't childbirth

That's a proud murder scene right there.
Yup


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 2, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Alright...but I'm tellin ya...those women just knocked off one of their husbands and that's the aftermath. Just look at those "cat-that-ate-the-canary faces."
> 
> That isn't menstrual
> That isn't childbirth
> ...


Nah that one smiling on the left is actually @srh88, he was just showing us one of his heavy flow days


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Alright...but I'm tellin ya...those women just knocked off one of their husbands and that's the aftermath. Just look at those "cat-that-ate-the-canary faces."
> 
> That isn't menstrual
> That isn't childbirth
> ...


Shhh!! don't break the girl code, let them go to sleep, trustingly, next to us muahahahaaaaa


----------



## srh88 (Aug 2, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Nah that one smiling on the left is actually @srh88, he was just showing us one of his heavy flow days
> View attachment 3989044


The heaviest. Bitches don't know bout my flow!


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 2, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I always take two cuttings as I flip to flower (or 2 weeks into flower depending on my laziness quotient). I put the rest of the cuttings in Solo cups in water. If any of my clones die I have some backup cuttings to take their place. It's not uncommon they will root in the water during week 2-3 if it's not to hot.


I would have never thought that would even have the slightest chance of working .....I'm guna share the news with momma after work tonight ....I think il text the pic about an hour before I head home...that should give ample time for her to celebrate without me directly in front of her....I'm hoping she's over it by the time I get home.....I just can't get over it having no direct sunlight....and the roots growing in a clear container with regular ass hose water....I would've lost that bet for sure...Wait, I kinda did already NM.......Bet money she's guna want to grow that fucker Annie....just to rub it in.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 2, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I would have never thought that would even have the slightest chance of working .....I'm guna share the news with momma after work tonight ....I think il text the pic about an hour before I head home...that should give ample time for her to celebrate without me directly in front of her....I'm hoping she's over it by the time I get home.....I just can't get over it having no direct sunlight....and the roots growing in a clear container with regular ass hose water....I would've lost that bet for sure...Wait, I kinda did already NM.......Bet money she's guna want to grow that fucker Annie....just to rub it in.


Its because it was in the shade that allowed it to take root. If you had put it in direct sunlight it would have wilted quick. Clones do not need a lot of light to root.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I would have never thought that would even have the slightest chance of working .....I'm guna share the news with momma after work tonight ....I think il text the pic about an hour before I head home...that should give ample time for her to celebrate without me directly in front of her....I'm hoping she's over it by the time I get home.....I just can't get over it having no direct sunlight....and the roots growing in a clear container with regular ass hose water....I would've lost that bet for sure...Wait, I kinda did already NM.......Bet money she's guna want to grow that fucker Annie....just to rub it in.


At least you won't be a blood stain on the mattress if she finds out by accident


----------



## neosapien (Aug 2, 2017)

Maxi is what I tried last before deciding I just wanted to be super lazy and do super soil and water. Which is what my last several runs have been now. The maxi was easy with alright results though. I learned you just got to seal them bags tight or the humidity will fuck your day up. I had good luck with Technaflora when I first got in the game too.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 2, 2017)

3 window bay and a massive 110" x 74'' picture window today. 2 day job. 

we were packed up up and rolling out by 4:45 with a nice lunch too.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 2, 2017)

jacksmuff said:


> did some ocean cleaning. dragging is a bitch. pulled up a boat load of net rope.and old traps. plus a mound of other junk. if anyone knows how a bike gets 2 miles off shore I'd like to know how and why?


Isn't there some place in New England where they found a train, yes a real life real sized train out in the ocean?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 2, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Alright...but I'm tellin ya...those women just knocked off one of their husbands and that's the aftermath. Just look at those "cat-that-ate-the-canary faces."
> 
> That isn't menstrual
> That isn't childbirth
> ...


Sigh I think I love you


----------



## jacksmuff (Aug 2, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Isn't there some place in New England where they found a train, yes a real life real sized train out in the ocean?


yes but where you talking about there is old trains all around my fave is about 5 miles into the woods in southern maine. can still go in and look around


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 2, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Hmmm then I'm missing something else. Lol. I have orange and "bulls penis blood"
> 
> Edit: I have micro and bloom. Assuming I'm missing "grow"? Lol



Lucas formula only uses micro and bloom i believe. As CN stated, most of the N is in the bloom anyways. This is all off of a decade old memory, so don't quote me, but i think its 2:1 of micro:bloom. When i used lucas formula it was so easy. 

I used to simply adjust my res back up to the fill line with straight tap, which would severely dilute it, then I'd take the 2 to 1 solution and titrate into res until res is at desired ppm (1000 for me) and adjust ph as necessary (i never had to, always below six in hydro). This was a small res, ebb and flow system. I never changed the res, only cleaned in between harvests. Small system, worked great.

Lucas fomula.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 2, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Its because it was in the shade that allowed it to take root. If you had put it in direct sunlight it would have wilted quick. Clones do not need a lot of light to root.


So will roots just continue to grow into that jug?

She's already texting me about taking it home and sticking it in a pot ((SMH)) I saw that one coming.

How big should the roots be, before it's taken out of the jug and put into dirt?

I find it really neat that it actually rooted at all. Like I've said several times before...I've never heard of anything like that ....but then again I've never tried cloning....I always pop beans and buy my cuts from a supplier down south.....I'm just getting off work now....long hot day for me today...definitely accomplished quite a bit....guna stop for a cold tomato beer and a pack of smokes....can't believe I'm already less than 12 hours from starting it all over again....busy time of year for me for sure ...but at least I get to shower and relax with the family now ....


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> So will roots just continue to grow into that jug?
> 
> She's already texting me about taking it home and sticking it in a pot ((SMH)) I saw that one coming.
> 
> ...


I think once you have an inch or two of roots, it is ready for soil. 
One thing I'd keep an eye out for is ... the roots can sort of take off and then you'll need to cut that jug away. So plant it before your "work" load triples.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 2, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> So will roots just continue to grow into that jug?
> 
> She's already texting me about taking it home and sticking it in a pot ((SMH)) I saw that one coming.
> 
> ...


Yea they'll keep growing in that jug. You might want to pour the water out and refill it. Eventually that water will run out of oxygen and suffocate the roots. 

You can transplant as soon as you see roots. But keep in mind that they aren't fully rooted so continue to give it low light.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 2, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> So will roots just continue to grow into that jug?
> 
> She's already texting me about taking it home and sticking it in a pot ((SMH)) I saw that one coming.
> 
> ...


Cool, you can be like George Foreman and name it Baby Gary II


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 2, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Testes Besties


Nutty buddy?


----------



## neosapien (Aug 2, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> So will roots just continue to grow into that jug?
> 
> She's already texting me about taking it home and sticking it in a pot ((SMH)) I saw that one coming.
> 
> ...


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 2, 2017)

Nnneeeeeeeeeeddd bbbeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrr


----------



## srh88 (Aug 2, 2017)

a senile fungus said:


> Nnneeeeeeeeeeddd bbbeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrr


Bbbeeeeeeeeeerrr ssstoreee


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 2, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Bbbeeeeeeeeeerrr ssstoreee


I found 4 of roomie's coronas and an old bottle of rum. I'm going for the hard stuff, wish me luck.

I also put a small csrbon filter in my bedroom and its scrubbing the air. I think i smoke too much lol


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 2, 2017)

I'm two days into prepping my control arms, axle, exhaust and other misc. parts for my car. I'm covered in rust and grease, it's been upper 80s and humid, then I lost power and my garage flooded today in the worst thunderstorm we've had in years. I was under the car and couldn't get out fast enough to close the doors and ended up lying in a small lake... fun. 

I rebuilt the old lower control arms i had while the power was out by oil lamp. I kept spares off my last car, luckily i didn't scrap them, there the better forged aluminum ones that area almost impossible to get anymore unless you go through the dealer. Win for being a pack rat . 

I just stripped my "new" axle of the lines, shocks, etc., hopefully tonight I can finish getting it ground down and ready for paint. Then tomorrow while i paint it I can yank the old suspension between coats and start prepping anything under the car that needs paint, luckily its still really clean. 

I'm gonna go grind some more. It's nice not havhing neighbors close enough that i need to worry about being loud at midnight.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 2, 2017)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 3989134


After a long day im exhausted ...I had to stare at that fucking thing far to long to read it ...LOL


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 2, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I think once you have an inch or two of roots, it is ready for soil.
> One thing I'd keep an eye out for is ... the roots can sort of take off and then you'll need to cut that jug away. So plant it before your "work" load triples.


Correction 

It will be triple the work for momma 

I shall do nothing except compliment the roots from here on out


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 2, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Today I discovered that one of my favorite fertilizers chunked up on me. (insert alias joke here)
> Had Dyna-Gro Foliage-Pro outside in a squeeze bottle and heard rattling when I was holding it.
> WTF?
> So I brought it inside and dumped it into a white yogurt container. Looked fine at first, but I knew better. Poured off most of the liquid and saw chunks.
> ...


Not unless unless protekt was mixed with it.

The bottle says something about if it gets hot what to do. Something about adding water and something else. I don't have the bottle in front of me. 

I haven't seen that though.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 2, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Sigh I think I love you


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 3, 2017)

Late night doodles. Trout Gang! Lol


----------



## Steve French (Aug 3, 2017)

I accomplished nothing. A great accomplishment in itself. I didn't puke on my shoes. Just yet. There is time however. I miss all you magnificent bastards.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Aug 3, 2017)

Caught 3 hermies, just about to pop. somebitches.
Check the bottom of your flowers regularly.
Should have placed these plants to one side as they were part of the high-stress group.
Hopefully, no harm was done. I have nothing in flower apart from some Swazi I don't mind getting some seeds off, as they seem to not mind the outdoors in winter.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 3, 2017)

Sucky morning guys, had to put my number one side kick to sleep.
 
She was always rite by me...Guna take some getting use to for sure. It's weird how animals become part of your day much like people IMO...Already miss the fuck out of her.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 3, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Sucky morning guys, had to put my number one side kick to sleep.
> View attachment 3989413
> She was always rite by me...Guna take some getting use to for sure. It's weird how animals become part of your day much like people IMO...Already miss the fuck out of her.


That's so sad. 
We've put down three dogs over the last 15 years and it never gets easier.


----------



## ANC (Aug 3, 2017)

Had to put 3 cats all over 16 years old, down the past year. Condolences.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 3, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Not unless unless protekt was mixed with it.
> 
> The bottle says something about if it gets hot what to do. Something about adding water and something else. I don't have the bottle in front of me.
> 
> I haven't seen that though.


I tried 50/50 dilution with hot water, which was recommended on the bottle (for freezing?). 
Some of the solids did go back into solution, and some did not. I'll let it sit & "cook", but I doubt if all of the solids will dissolve.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 3, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> That's so sad.
> We've put down three dogs over the last 15 years and it never gets easier.


I hate to have any of my animals die. She was my garden partner and always watching my back for snakes,people whatever the case. I'm sure you know the feeling of having a pup with you daily, following you around. I still have my other dog, but she seems super down and out now without Ruby around. They were partners in crime when dad wasn't home. I've lost lots of pets over the years ...But she's the worst loss yet ...she was my 4 legged family member.....She was old and has had health issues for a long time....but I wasn't expecting this..... I know it's not a person and it could always be worse....But when you spend that much time with an animal each day ...it sucks to lose them .....even just the security aspect of losing her sucks....she'll be missed for a long time....pulling into the driveway at the greenhouses will be tough for a good while now.



Sorry about your dogs that does suck.



ANC said:


> Had to put 3 cats all over 16 years old, down the past year. Condolences.


Thank you .....sorry to hear that.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 3, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Sucky morning guys, had to put my number one side kick to sleep.
> View attachment 3989413
> She was always rite by me...Guna take some getting use to for sure. It's weird how animals become part of your day much like people IMO...Already miss the fuck out of her.


I'm so sorry to hear that brother. My sidekick is 15 and I got her when she was a pup. I know she probably doesn't have much longer. 

We're here for you if you need anything. Hugs homie.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 3, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I hate to have any of my animals die. She was my garden partner and always watching my back for snakes,people whatever the case. I'm sure you know the feeling of having a pup with you daily, following you around. I still have my other dog, but she seems super down and out now without Ruby around. They were partners in crime when dad wasn't home. I've lost lots of pets over the years ...But she's the worst loss yet ...she was my 4 legged family member.....She was old and has had health issues for a long time....but I wasn't expecting this..... I know it's not a person and it could always be worse....But when you spend that much time with an animal each day ...it sucks to lose them .....even just the security aspect of losing her sucks....she'll be missed for a long time....pulling into the driveway at the greenhouses will be tough for a good while now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry about your pup man


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 3, 2017)

aww, Inda,  she won't be alone...


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 3, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that brother. My sidekick is 15 and I got her when she was a pup. I know she probably doesn't have much longer.
> 
> We're here for you if you need anything. Hugs homie.





srh88 said:


> Sorry about your pup man


Yeah Ruby almost made it to 17.


Thanks guys...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Sucky morning guys, had to put my number one side kick to sleep.
> View attachment 3989413
> She was always rite by me...Guna take some getting use to for sure. It's weird how animals become part of your day much like people IMO...Already miss the fuck out of her.


Sorry amigo, losing family always hurts


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 3, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Sucky morning guys, had to put my number one side kick to sleep.
> View attachment 3989413
> She was always rite by me...Guna take some getting use to for sure. It's weird how animals become part of your day much like people IMO...Already miss the fuck out of her.


So sorry bro


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 3, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Sucky morning guys, had to put my number one side kick to sleep.
> View attachment 3989413
> She was always rite by me...Guna take some getting use to for sure. It's weird how animals become part of your day much like people IMO...Already miss the fuck out of her.


My sincere condolences.
We've lost two in the last year & it was horrible both times.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 3, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Sucky morning guys, had to put my number one side kick to sleep.
> View attachment 3989413
> She was always rite by me...Guna take some getting use to for sure. It's weird how animals become part of your day much like people IMO...Already miss the fuck out of her.


Sad day , sorry bro .


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Sucky morning guys, had to put my number one side kick to sleep.
> View attachment 3989413
> She was always rite by me...Guna take some getting use to for sure. It's weird how animals become part of your day much like people IMO...Already miss the fuck out of her.


Oh damn I am so sorry


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 3, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Sucky morning guys, had to put my number one side kick to sleep.
> View attachment 3989413
> She was always rite by me...Guna take some getting use to for sure. It's weird how animals become part of your day much like people IMO...Already miss the fuck out of her.


there are no words. sorry man.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I tried 50/50 dilution with hot water, which was recommended on the bottle (for freezing?).
> Some of the solids did go back into solution, and some did not. I'll let it sit & "cook", but I doubt if all of the solids will dissolve.
> View attachment 3989427


Pretty much my experience some went back but not all smh, sad


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 3, 2017)

More stoopid doodles. Lol


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3989690
> More stoopid doodles. Lol


Wow you are just an art machine!!


----------



## v.s one (Aug 3, 2017)

Went to work in the mountains today for an older lady. Our boss has been on our ass for weeks about smelling like weed. He drives up and smells and says I told you guys about this fucking shit. Then throws his hat. We didn't bring anything so we got pissed a little bit later I go to piss and then I found this hidden. I like how she put roses on the top.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 4, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3989690
> More stoopid doodles. Lol


For sme reason I haven't been able to like certain people's comments...you got skills bro very cool.

I appreciate all you guys kind words it means a lot. I ended up having a terrible day in general....split one of my girls down the middle trying to finish up tying in the green houses...I just wasn't focused on what I was doing so I quit...hella sucks because it's a super epic big beautiful GG4 ((smh))....This is one of those days that can't be over fast enough....I'm sitting down to smoke more than normal and hit the sack.

Once again I appreciate all your thoughts and kind words.I hope you all had good days and evenings...

Much love to my Riu fam.

Good night guys/gals...


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 4, 2017)

Found this pic as I was looking through my pics smoking rite now. This is what she used to do when I told her it was time for bed. 


Il miss you old girl


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm writing this short story about a young, handsome, intelligent grower who has accumulated over 100k cash from his adventures. He's been keeping it in his apartment in various places, but he wants to get it out of there in case of fire, theft, or getting busted and avoid losing it all. At the same time he needs to have regular access to it, adding and subtracting to it as necessary. And, of course, it can't be associated with his identity because if he goes down, it will, too. He's looked into safe deposit boxes, but has read horror stories of banks losing records and opening them for various reasons - mistaken non-payment, gov't request, etc.. Even if it were in a friend's name, he'd have to truly trust that person. Fuck that. The safest thing I've been able to come up with for our protagonist is a small storage unit a la walter white. He would pay annually, a year in advance, have a heavy duty, $200 security padlock, and a small pro safe that is bolted to the concrete floor, encased in a cardboard box with other boxes of crap stacked on top. He would also have a hanging sign on the inside of the shed that said to contact him for payment before taking further action, on the off chance that management mistakenly opened it. Even if he wasn't able to get the storage unit under an alias and rented it under a trusted friend's name, that friend wouldn't have easy access to the unit with the pro padlock and bolted down safe. His cash seems safe from fire, theft, and feds. You guys are smart, so what am I missing for our hero? Better alternatives are very welcome...


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 4, 2017)

Sucks to hear it Inda... I've had to put down two of my fuzzy friends. Candy was about 14 when I lost her. And my other dog didn't even get to see his first birthday.

I know what you're going through buddy. It don't get any easier.

Pm me if you need a chat.


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 4, 2017)

On a different note.

I've been prepping the side section of the house to have a veggie garden go in. I've been cutting back the well and truly over grown bushes and creeper vines. And grabbed a fookin rose I didnt know was there. I just need a few more star droppers. And to keep on digging the vines up. Then it's mostly done.


----------



## ovo (Aug 4, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> alternatives


Reconsider the SDB. Don't leave any paperwork in your home re the box(es) and hide the key(s) well. The bank name usually isn't on the key. To offset risk some, get two boxes. I know someone who's had up to 4 at a time and never had a single problem, except one of the smaller banks, out of area, closed a branch but gave tenant plenty of forewarning. Get a postal box for associated mail. I'd never trust a storage facility.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 4, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm writing this short story about a young, handsome, intelligent grower who has accumulated over 100k cash from his adventures. He's been keeping it in his apartment in various places, but he wants to get it out of there in case of fire, theft, or getting busted and avoid losing it all. At the same time he needs to have regular access to it, adding and subtracting to it as necessary. And, of course, it can't be associated with his identity because if he goes down, it will, too. He's looked into safe deposit boxes, but has read horror stories of banks losing records and opening them for various reasons - mistaken non-payment, gov't request, etc.. Even if it were in a friend's name, he'd have to truly trust that person. Fuck that. The safest thing I've been able to come up with for our protagonist is a small storage unit a la walter white. He would pay annually, a year in advance, have a heavy duty, $200 security padlock, and a small pro safe that is bolted to the concrete floor, encased in a cardboard box with other boxes of crap stacked on top. He would also have a hanging sign on the inside of the shed that said to contact him for payment before taking further action, on the off chance that management mistakenly opened it. Even if he wasn't able to get the storage unit under an alias and rented it under a trusted friend's name, that friend wouldn't have easy access to the unit with the pro padlock and bolted down safe. His cash seems safe from fire, theft, and feds. You guys are smart, so what am I missing for our hero? Better alternatives are very welcome...


Tough problem to have....lol
Could he just bury it? Less to go wrong if he picks his spots well. If only he knows about it then there is way less to go wrong. If he could convert that cash into something smaller like silver, stones etc,- less digging and less chance of "storage damage", may also mean inflation is not a factor.

Edit: I forgot about having access.. so that doesnt work but id consider that for any savings.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 4, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> On a different note.
> 
> I've been prepping the side section of the house to have a veggie garden go in. I've been cutting back the well and truly over grown bushes and creeper vines. And grabbed a fookin rose I didnt know was there. I just need a few more star droppers. And to keep on digging the vines up. Then it's mostly done. View attachment 3989751 View attachment 3989752 View attachment 3989753


haha. Nice man, Id love a little veggie garden but im to lazy. Id like chooks to.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 4, 2017)

ovo said:


> Reconsider the SDB. Don't leave any paperwork in your home re the box(es) and hide the key(s) well. The bank name usually isn't on the key. To offset risk some, get two boxes. I know someone who's had up to 4 at a time and never had a single problem, except one of the smaller banks, out of area, closed a branch but gave tenant plenty of forewarning. Get a postal box for associated mail. I'd never trust a storage facility.


But the SDB would be tied to his identity/SS#, no? If he gets busted leo gets the money. Please list reasons for not trusting the storage facility. Thanks...


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 4, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> haha. Nice man, Id love a little veggie garden but im to lazy. Id like chooks to.



I'd love to have chooks too. But, I'd need more than chicken wire to keep dopey dora away from them. Normally I'd be too lazy to even bother with something like this. However. I need a reason to not sit inside, bored out of my skull.

And a garden is as good a reason as any to get outside. The added benefit is that I'll be supplying a small portion of my own food. And not be sitting on my fat ass bitching about being bored.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 4, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I'd love to have chooks too. But, I'd need more than chicken wire to keep dopey dora away from them. Normally I'd be too lazy to even bother with something like this. However. I need a reason to not sit inside, bored out of my skull.
> 
> And a garden is as good a reason as any to get outside. The added benefit is that I'll be supplying a small portion of my own food. And not be sitting on my fat ass bitching about being bored.


to bloody true!
i spend to much time sitting...


----------



## ovo (Aug 4, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> But the SDB would be tied to his identity/SS#, no? If he gets busted leo gets the money...


imo, his biggest concern is the possibility of getting broken into and being ransacked, or forgetting where he placed a large pile (it happens).

not all banks require that he have an account with them, but may be right regarding feds being able to do a search and discover. i'd think with a small op, leave em a bone like a local bank savings and some petty cash, popo would be satisfied with what was found at scene and with having someone to charge. don't go over 100 plants. fed resources are rarely involved, only local. he'd be out on bond within a few days and be able to access sdb. can't say for sure but involving others with access is risky. storage places are shady and simple bolt cutters break any lock. he needs to think about starting to convert it. buy a home.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 4, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> But the SDB would be tied to his identity/SS#, no? If he gets busted leo gets the money. Please list reasons for not trusting the storage facility. Thanks...


I use more than 1 SF, some out of town, too.
There are secure storage vaults but they are pricy per month. The last SDB I opened about 6 months ago, required me to also have a checking/savings account with them first.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 4, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> But the SDB would be tied to his identity/SS#, no? If he gets busted leo gets the money. Please list reasons for not trusting the storage facility. Thanks...


I woulldent trust the storage facility for a couple of reasons.
One he has to involved someone else. Padlocks take 3o secs to break or 1 min to grind off with a batt angle grinder). The said friend could do this, substituent his own lock and then spend time (if he needed) to get the safe free. 100k is some serious money to trust someone with, especial if your in jail,,, Staff members may twig when he is coming and going but not moving much stuff around, staff would pick up on habits and may even be looking for this type of scenario. Due to the series in the main.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 4, 2017)

I have to agree with LL about SF's.

ok this got me thinking, check this place out
http://www.bluevaultsecure.com/bank-vault-storage.php


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 4, 2017)

ovo said:


> imo, his biggest concern is the possibility of getting broken into and being ransacked, or forgetting where he placed a large pile (it happens).
> 
> not all banks require that he have an account with them, but may be right regarding feds being able to do a search and discover. i'd think with a small op, leave em a bone like a local bank savings and some petty cash, popo would be satisfied with what was found at scene and with having someone to charge. don't go over 100 plants. fed resources are rarely involved, only local. he'd be out on bond within a few days and be able to access sdb. can't say for sure but involving others with access is risky. storage places are shady and simple bolt cutters break any lock. he needs to think about starting to convert it. buy a home.


Our hero has $30k in the bank and always about 7k cash at home, not to mention over 100 sog plants (50-250 same penalty in his area), so it would already be a nice little, believable score for leo. I've been doing research for my story. There are shrouded padlocks that start at about $250 to over $400 that are virtually pick proof and cut proof. With these locks the weak security point now becomes the storage locker door itself, as it's much easier to penetrate than the padlock. Larger units around our protagonist have $20 big box joke locks on them, the likes of the Master brand, someone would almost need to know what was in his unit to make it worth it. If they were to get in, now they have to find and deal with pro safe, and they'll have to deal with it on the spot since it's 300 pounds and bolted into concrete. Good luck with all that, they'd deserve the fucking 100k. Thanks for playing devil's advocate...








Something like this safe - https://www.thesafekeeper.com/hollon-fb-450eburglary-safe2-hour-fireelectronic-lock.html


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 4, 2017)

I havent seen a padlock that a angle grinder wont cut but im not a thief.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 4, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> If its metal, a battery operated angle grinder will go thru it pretty fast.


For most locks, I'd agree, but there's some (like in the vid I posted) where that would be a very long, and very difficult job (special alloy, too small to gain leverage, shrouded shackle for tight entry, etc..) Easier to cut into the locker door. Again, with all the units with joke locks around said small 5x5 locker, they'd need to know what was in our hero's unit to even attempt it. No?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 4, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> they'd need to know what was in our hero's unit to even attempt it. No?


Friends break some serious locks to ride dirt bikes on the weekend. Govt and some big forestry shrouded locks. But yes you want to know or at least suspect something.
Battery operated angle grinders cut shit ..thick shit..fast


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 4, 2017)

and FWIW, the bank did open one of my SDB by "accident" some years back. They were nice about the error, gave me a free year's rent AND did a complete inventory of contents (coin collection). I'm not sure what would have happened if it was full of nothing but cash/gems/gold bars though. 

and yeah, you're right that there are a shit ton of storage lockers out there. i always pay mine a year up front and don't worry too much about the content's safety.

I do like the secure vault idea, closest one to me is 70 miles away though.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 4, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Friends break some serious locks to ride dirt bikes on the weekend. Govt and some big forestry shrouded locks. But yes you want to know or at least suspect something.
> Battery operated angle grinders cut shit ..thick shit..fast


Your friends sound like great guys  It is not logical to take that time/effort/risk on a random shot. Plus, whatever else they have their not getting into, or taking, that Hollon safe...


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 4, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Your friends sound like great guys  It is not logical to take that time/effort/risk on a random shot. Plus, whatever else they have their not getting into that Holland safe...


i agree with ya im just sayin 100k is allot of cash. its allot of cash. Once the safe is gone..its gone, they will get it out.
Dont trust no cunt.
People get away with less $ in armed robberies.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 4, 2017)

could u trust your parents (if able to)


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 4, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> i agree with ya im just sayin 100k is allot of cash. its allot of cash. Once the safe is gone..its gone, they will get it out.
> Dont trust no cunt.
> People get away with less $ in armed robberies.


Yes, but again, if they were to get as far as the safe (which they don't know is there), they don't know what is in that safe. There's no way they came to rob some storage facility units and brought along the equipment necessary to remove that safe from concrete. C'mon now...


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 4, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> could u trust your parents (if able to)


They're dead. They betrayed me...


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 4, 2017)

Hard boiled bantam eggs. 
They were Fucking good!!


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 4, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> I woulldent trust the storage facility for a couple of reasons.
> One he has to involved someone else. Padlocks take 3o secs to break or 1 min to grind off with a batt angle grinder). The said friend could do this, substituent his own lock and then spend time (if he needed) to get the safe free. 100k is some serious money to trust someone with, especial if your in jail,,, Staff members may twig when he is coming and going but not moving much stuff around, staff would pick up on habits and may even be looking for this type of scenario. Due to the series in the main.


Yes, the weakest link to this scenario is the friend. He would not tell them what he intends to put in the locker, just that they're his belongings. I've had many storage lockers for myself and family. Minimum wage storage staff doesn't look for, or care about, shit. Unless there is a problem like a robbery, fire, or police request. Plus, all comings and goings would be after staff hours of 6pm - 7am, when there's no staff around. 24 hour access, baby. He may just hunt around for another connect for a fake id. He had a guy at the DMV, but they caught on to all that and the entire system changed...


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 4, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> Hard boiled bantam eggs. View attachment 3989764
> They were Fucking good!!


I read that as batman eggs... I was like- Dafuq are batma... Oh! Bantam. Like the chicken. I swear I has the lysdexia some days.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 4, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> I have to agree with LL about SF's.
> 
> ok this got me thinking, check this place out
> http://www.bluevaultsecure.com/bank-vault-storage.php


Looks cool, must be a Cali thing. Nothing like that in the midwest afaik. I like the idea of regular storage facility's partly because of security by obscurity, a concept that has worked out very well for me so far...


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 4, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> and FWIW, the bank did open one of my SDB by "accident" some years back. They were nice about the error, gave me a free year's rent AND did a complete inventory of contents (coin collection). *I'm not sure what would have happened if it was full of nothing but cash/gems/gold bars though. *
> 
> and yeah, you're right that there are a shit ton of storage lockers out there. i always pay mine a year up front and don't worry too much about the content's safety.
> 
> I do like the secure vault idea, closest one to me is 70 miles away though.



You know exactly what would have happened


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I read that as batman eggs... I was like- Dafuq are batma... Oh! Bantam. Like the chicken. I swear I has the lysdexia some days.


the smaller ones are Robin eggs


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm writing this short story about a young, handsome, intelligent grower who has accumulated over 100k cash from his adventures. He's been keeping it in his apartment in various places, but he wants to get it out of there in case of fire, theft, or getting busted and avoid losing it all. At the same time he needs to have regular access to it, adding and subtracting to it as necessary. And, of course, it can't be associated with his identity because if he goes down, it will, too. He's looked into safe deposit boxes, but has read horror stories of banks losing records and opening them for various reasons - mistaken non-payment, gov't request, etc.. Even if it were in a friend's name, he'd have to truly trust that person. Fuck that. The safest thing I've been able to come up with for our protagonist is a small storage unit a la walter white. He would pay annually, a year in advance, have a heavy duty, $200 security padlock, and a small pro safe that is bolted to the concrete floor, encased in a cardboard box with other boxes of crap stacked on top. He would also have a hanging sign on the inside of the shed that said to contact him for payment before taking further action, on the off chance that management mistakenly opened it. Even if he wasn't able to get the storage unit under an alias and rented it under a trusted friend's name, that friend wouldn't have easy access to the unit with the pro padlock and bolted down safe. His cash seems safe from fire, theft, and feds. You guys are smart, so what am I missing for our hero? Better alternatives are very welcome...


Cryptocurrency (split among types).


----------



## Bareback (Aug 4, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Our hero has $30k in the bank and always about 7k cash at home, not to mention over 100 sog plants (50-250 same penalty in his area), so it would already be a nice little, believable score for leo. I've been doing research for my story. There are shrouded padlocks that start at about $250 to over $400 that are virtually pick proof and cut proof. With these locks the weak security point now becomes the storage locker door itself, as it's much easier to penetrate than the padlock. Larger units around our protagonist have $20 big box joke locks on them, the likes of the Master brand, someone would almost need to know what was in his unit to make it worth it. If they were to get in, now they have to find and deal with pro safe, and they'll have to deal with it on the spot since it's 300 pounds and bolted into concrete. Good luck with all that, they'd deserve the fucking 100k. Thanks for playing devil's advocate...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tyler I don't really have the answer your looking for, but I do have a few things to think about. 

1 . My uncle has a logging co. and he doesn't trust banks with all his money for a variety of reasons. So he keeps a large cash savings and on day back in the '90s he was going to buy some equipment at auction and had 90,000.00 in the trunk . Well out of nowhere he's pulled over by unmarked car ( Marshalls ) and they said where you going with all that money , he said I don't know what your talking about , and they said you've got 90,000.00 in the trunk we seen it when you drove by.
Turns out that the magnetic strips are detectable .

2 I'm in construction and I have built several storage units , if someone had a reason to think you have something worth stealing they can break into the unit next to yours , no matter what lock you get. 

3 if you do get busted someone has to keep up the rent or it'll be auction off . 

Just trying to help .

Maybe a money laundering is in order.


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Aug 4, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I read that as batman eggs... I was like- Dafuq are batma... Oh! Bantam. Like the chicken. I swear I has the lysdexia some days.


Did the same thing lol. Batman eggs.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 4, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I read that as batman eggs... I was like- Dafuq are batma... Oh! Bantam. Like the chicken. I swear I has the lysdexia some days.


My brain does the same thing if I get to reading to fast .lol
But truthfull I've struggled with minor dyslexia my whole life.. Read shit like kratom as katrom ( something I did earlier)lol my brain just puts certain letters in different orders so if im not careful I say shit and write shit wrong. Which is an accomplishment for me everyday..lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 4, 2017)

So, essentially, Batman is a monotreme?


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 4, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Cryptocurrency (split among types).


Interesting, never crossed my mind. I know almost nothing about it. How secure are those accounts? Are they regulated? Are they tied to one's identity in any way? How would he get the cash to them to convert? Can you think of any downside? Thanks for the idea, Annie..


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 4, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Tyler I don't really have the answer your looking for, but I do have a few things to think about.
> 
> 1 . My uncle has a logging co. and he doesn't trust banks with all his money for a variety of reasons. So he keeps a large cash savings and on day back in the '90s he was going to buy some equipment at auction and had 90,000.00 in the trunk . Well out of nowhere he's pulled over by unmarked car ( Marshalls ) and they said where you going with all that money , he said I don't know what your talking about , and they said you've got 90,000.00 in the trunk we seen it when you drove by.
> Turns out that the magnetic strips are detectable .
> ...


Holy shit! Great info. I had no idea they had devices to read magnetic strips on cash. That has to be because they're US Marshals, right? Local leo wouldn't have that equipment, would they??? He would bring the cash in amounts less than 10k to limit risk. What did those Marshals do to your uncle's money? Breaking into his unit via a neighboring unit is something I haven't thought of, but again, security by obscurity since we are assuming no one knows about the cash. Also, they'd have a hard time with the safe. If he got busted, the unit would be paid for a year in advance. He'd surely be able to access it at some point before going in, maybe even take the option of relocating to sunny Mexico. His Spanish is getting pretty good via rosetta stone  Thanks for the food for thought, I knew you guys would find the holes I missed...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 4, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Holy shit! Great info. I had no idea they had devices to read magnetic strips on cash. That has to be because they're US Marshals, right? Local leo wouldn't have that equipment, would they??? He would bring the cash in amounts less than 10k to limit risk. What did those Marshals do to your uncle's money? Breaking into his unit via a neighboring unit is something I haven't thought of, but again, security by obscurity since we are assuming no one knows about the cash. Also, they'd have a hard time with the safe. If he got busted, the unit would be paid for a year in advance. He'd surely be able to access it at some point before going in, maybe even take the option of relocating to sunny Mexico. His Spanish is getting pretty good via rosetta stone  Thanks for the food for thought, I knew you guys would find the holes I missed...


Another option would be converting the money to precious metals, then "storing" it in the ground. Gold 'decomposes' much slower than 'paper' currency. (US currency is made from cotton, not paper.)

Don't dig the hole when you're stoned. 

Gotta be able to find it later...


----------



## srh88 (Aug 4, 2017)

Finally got working on the pillar 
   

And you can tell by my scaffolding setup. Safety is number 1!


----------



## Bareback (Aug 4, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Finally got working on the pillar
> View attachment 3990031 View attachment 3990032 View attachment 3990034
> 
> And you can tell by my scaffolding setup. Safety is number 1!
> View attachment 3990037


Scaffold looks fine to me. Who needs hand rails and toe boards. You even got a brace on it and everything.

Looks good as usual.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 4, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Scaffold looks fine to me. Who needs hand rails and toe boards. You even got a brace on it and everything.
> 
> Looks good as usual.


I was up there breaking stone apart with an 8 pound sledge.. if it didn't collapsed on me it must be pretty safe. My arms are shot. I've been shaping stone since 6am


----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 4, 2017)

So, I was doing a hike through SS, and it was kind of a bummer. Ended up raining for 3 of the 4 days I was there. Plus I didn't catch shit. 4th morning I got up to take a piss, and this little bastard was 10ft away from me. I think he smelled my awesome homemade minestrone, and got curious. I fired off a few rounds in the air, and he booked. I was sketchy for the next hour. Wondering when mom was gonna show up...


----------



## Bareback (Aug 4, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Holy shit! Great info. I had no idea they had devices to read magnetic strips on cash. That has to be because they're US Marshals, right? Local leo wouldn't have that equipment, would they??? He would bring the cash in amounts less than 10k to limit risk. What did those Marshals do to your uncle's money? Breaking into his unit via a neighboring unit is something I haven't thought of, but again, security by obscurity since we are assuming no one knows about the cash. Also, they'd have a hard time with the safe. If he got busted, the unit would be paid for a year in advance. He'd surely be able to access it at some point before going in, maybe even take the option of relocating to sunny Mexico. His Spanish is getting pretty good via rosetta stone  Thanks for the food for thought, I knew you guys would find the holes I missed...


After a short q & a they let my uncle move on. And yeah I think it was because they were Marshalls I don't think they locals have that kind of technology. And his stop was just by chance , he drove past them as they were pulling out of a restaurant.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 4, 2017)

Bareback said:


> After a short q & a they let my uncle move on. And yeah I think it was because they were Marshalls I don't think they locals have that kind of technology. And his stop was just by chance , he drove past them as they were pulling out of a restaurant.


That's some crazy shit, a money detector.. lol.. and they let him go.. not that he was up to any shady shit. But he did have 90k..


----------



## Bareback (Aug 4, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> That's some crazy shit, a money detector.. lol.. and they let him go.. not that he was up to any shady shit. But he did have 90k..


Yeah and the craziness part is they knew how much he had .


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 4, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Yeah and the craziness part is they knew how much he had .


No doubt, we're probably all fucked and don't even know it..


----------



## Bareback (Aug 4, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> No doubt, we're probably all fucked and don't even know it..


I'm ok, not much money here. Lol


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 4, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I'm ok, not much money here. Lol


Me either, I don't have enough to detect.. lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 4, 2017)

Bareback said:


> After a short q & a they let my uncle move on. And yeah I think it was because they were Marshalls I don't think they locals have that kind of technology. And his stop was just by chance , he drove past them as they were pulling out of a restaurant.


We better hope the local LEOs don't get that tech, they are kicking up asset forfeiture to new levels. Alas, they'll get the tech soon and cruise neighborhoods looking for stashes under mattresses


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 4, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> We better hope the local LEOs don't get that tech, they are kicking up asset forfeiture to new levels. Alas, they'll get the tech soon and cruise neighborhoods looking for stashes under mattresses


Could be a future in lead lined strong boxes.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 4, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> We better hope the local LEOs don't get that tech, they are kicking up asset forfeiture to new levels. Alas, they'll get the tech soon and cruise neighborhoods looking for stashes under mattresses


I wonder how far they can detect.


----------



## ovo (Aug 4, 2017)

old bills don't have the embedded strips. pre-90


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 4, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Thanks for the food for thought, I knew you guys would find the holes* I *missed...


"He"


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Interesting, never crossed my mind. I know almost nothing about it. How secure are those accounts? Are they regulated? Are they tied to one's identity in any way? How would he get the cash to them to convert? Can you think of any downside? Thanks for the idea, Annie..


Google it Tyler, that's your best bet.



Singlemalt said:


> We better hope the local LEOs don't get that tech, they are kicking up asset forfeiture to new levels. Alas, they'll get the tech soon and cruise neighborhoods looking for stashes under mattresses


Money is printed using, mostly, magnetic ink


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> "He"


LOL swim, I figured he meant it as in advice he overlooked giving to his friend


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 4, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL swim, I figured he meant it as in advice he overlooked giving to his friend


I know, but it was irresistible.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2017)

LOL


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 4, 2017)

i wasn't aware that bulk currency detection technology was in practical use. i know a company called KWJ engineering was working on some type of vapor detection tech but didn't think it was in the field.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Finally got working on the pillar
> View attachment 3990031 View attachment 3990032 View attachment 3990034
> 
> And you can tell by my scaffolding setup. Safety is number 1!
> View attachment 3990037


that looks like it will hold about $8MM in cash


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Finally got working on the pillar
> View attachment 3990031 View attachment 3990032 View attachment 3990034
> 
> And you can tell by my scaffolding setup. Safety is number 1!
> View attachment 3990037


that scaffold is a dream compared to some of the ones i dance on.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 4, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> "He"





curious2garden said:


> LOL swim, I figured he meant it as in advice he overlooked giving to his friend



I'm surprised I caught as many of those as I did


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm surprised I caught as many of those as I did


but not as many as he did


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 6, 2017)

v.s one said:


> Went to work in the mountains today for an older lady. Our boss has been on our ass for weeks about smelling like weed. He drives up and smells and says I told you guys about this fucking shit. Then throws his hat. We didn't bring anything so we got pissed a little bit later I go to piss and then I found this hidden.View attachment 3989710 I like how she put roses on the top.


My friends mother always had a couple going every year in her backyard. She'd clip fake plastic flowers on them to blend them in. One year she had an 8ft monster going and had her son on a ladder putting fake roses all over it. Too funny..


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 6, 2017)

Almost killed myself yesterday trying to swap a coil spring out without the right spring compressor. Sent the spring flying by my head across the garage. Tip dont use ratchet straps and a floor jack to compress springs.  Spent the rest of the day finishing grinding my axle, washed it, treated it with phosphoric acid to neutralize the rust then stayed up till 2am painting it. Today I need to drop the old axle and exhaust and fabricate some flanges to bolt up my new exhaust. Then get the fresh axle in. Assuming I don't run into frozen bolts, I'm hoping to be back on the wheels before Game of Thrones .

Someday I need to figure out how to strip info from pics so I can post shit on here....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 6, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> My friends mother always had a couple going every year in her backyard. She'd clip fake plastic flowers on them to blend them in. One year she had an 8ft monster going and had her son on a ladder putting fake roses all over it. Too funny..


That is pure genius! 
I've got some plants outside that would do better in a different spot, but it's WAY more visible to the neighbors. They are cool with my medicine garden but I don't want to push it. 
I know there's going to be an issue with smell in a couple of months. I'll be getting up at 5:00 AM to turn on the ozone...


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 6, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> That is pure genius!
> I've got some plants outside that would do better in a different spot, but it's WAY more visible to the neighbors. They are cool with my medicine garden but I don't want to push it.
> I know there's going to be an issue with smell in a couple of months. I'll be getting up at 5:00 AM to turn on the ozone...


Google it.....there's lots of pics ...the ones I've seen friends do with fake flowers...White flowers look the best IMO ....I'm just guna hang my laundry off of my plants .....they'll so think it's a clothes line...........WHOA!!


Almost forgot I'm driving ....morning guys/gals


I hate super long straight country roads .......unless I'm texting/typing, makes it a bit more exciting having to weave back into my lane at 80+



K il be back once the drippers are on at the greenhouses......I'm guna up the MPH and play the close my eyes for 10 seconds game ....I can't type while I do that .....could be dangerous.



Wow! edits are fun while driving to


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 6, 2017)

Baby Gary update:
 
My one and only plant this year...growing in that heavy shit.

So far I'm pleased with my first attempt at reusing ffof .....a few more years of tweaking and good results would mean no more $$$$$ for new soil.....

It's not perfect but honestly better than expected.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 6, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Almost killed myself yesterday trying to swap a coil spring out without the right spring compressor. Sent the spring flying by my head across the garage. Tip dont use ratchet straps and a floor jack to compress springs.  Spent the rest of the day finishing grinding my axle, washed it, treated it with phosphoric acid to neutralize the rust then stayed up till 2am painting it. Today I need to drop the old axle and exhaust and fabricate some flanges to bolt up my new exhaust. Then get the fresh axle in. Assuming I don't run into frozen bolts, I'm hoping to be back on the wheels before Game of Thrones .
> 
> *Someday I need to figure out how to strip info from pics so I can post shit on here*....


This is free and easy, it's what I use. Free version only works for jpg.
http://www.digitalconfidence.com/downloads.html


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 6, 2017)

Morning doodles while I drink coffee


----------



## v.s one (Aug 6, 2017)

Testing @Gary Goodson hangover remedy. So far so good.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 6, 2017)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3991085 Testing @Gary Goodson hangover remedy. So far so good.


I'd eat that. +props for the large red pepper shaker, extremely important detail


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 6, 2017)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3991085 Testing @Gary Goodson hangover remedy. So far so good.


That's what's up. I should've done the same this morning.


----------



## jacksmuff (Aug 6, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Baby Gary update:
> View attachment 3990930
> My one and only plant this year...growing in that heavy shit.
> 
> ...


how many hours of light do you get? looks small for this time of year. but maybe that's what your after.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 6, 2017)

jacksmuff said:


> how many hours of light do you get? looks small for this time of year. but maybe that's what your after.


Your penis looks small for any time of year.

ijs.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 6, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Your penis looks small for any time of year.
> 
> ijs.


See, that's what we missed.. lol..


----------



## jacksmuff (Aug 6, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Your penis looks small for any time of year.
> 
> ijs.


don't look it. really is that small. I'm all ball.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 6, 2017)

jacksmuff said:


> send me a pm Bob let's talk


uh, ohh - PM'd penis pic's to follow I'll bet.


----------



## jacksmuff (Aug 6, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> uh, ohh - PM'd penis pic's to follow I'll bet.


don't think my cam will pick the little bug up so he's safe


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 6, 2017)

jacksmuff said:


> how many hours of light do you get? looks small for this time of year. but maybe that's what your after.


Ya I'm just testing recycling soil ....I started late from seed with it....if you had seen all my other posts about Baby Gary....you'd see it's actually done pretty damn good for my first time recycling and it's age ....I don't want/need big plants at that spot....that's what my greenhouses are for ....but they're all filled with tomatoes this year ....so baby Gary will have to do .....something tells me harvest pics for Baby Gary will be unbelievable ....


The name Baby Gary doesn't exactly scream monster plant......expectations are met and exceeded so far BTW


----------



## jacksmuff (Aug 6, 2017)

link me if you got pics from the start looks good either way. you seem to be feeding it good.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 6, 2017)

It's good to have an expert grower on TNT to give advice. Thanks, bro...


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 6, 2017)

jacksmuff said:


> link me if you got pics from the start looks good either way. you seem to be feeding it good.


I threw soil together using DTE products EWC and some lime. Nothing to crazy at all tbh. I just wanted to try reusing soil since I have a mountain of FFOF on my ranch from years of grows..

Ive fed that plant N twice mixed at the recommended strength for seedlings...even at that it's costed me next to nothing to grow....Just a fun experiment to learn new things.

I think I may have the pics from the go ...il see


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2017)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3991085 Testing @Gary Goodson hangover remedy. So far so good.


Just chug that thing in the mug and life will be better rapidly


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Your penis looks small for any time of year.
> 
> ijs.


So succinct, so elegant, this is why I've missed you so much


::shedding tears of joy::


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Just chug that thing in the mug and life will be better rapidly


----------



## Bareback (Aug 6, 2017)

I've been working on laying out the new property and house site for my daughter. Sure makes for a long weekend. I think I'm looking forward to going back to work tomorrow , nobody expects me to work so hard ( and for free ) like family .


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I've been working on laying out the new property and house site for my daughter. Sure makes for a long weekend. I think I'm looking forward to going back to work tomorrow , *nobody expects me to work so hard ( and for free ) like family* .


Fuck ain't that the truth! All the while discounting/doubting your contribution!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 6, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Ya I'm just testing recycling soil ....I started late from seed with it....if you had seen all my other posts about Baby Gary....you'd see it's actually done pretty damn good for my first time recycling and it's age ....I don't want/need big plants at that spot....that's what my greenhouses are for ....but they're all filled with tomatoes this year ....so baby Gary will have to do .....something tells me harvest pics for Baby Gary will be unbelievable ....
> 
> 
> The name Baby Gary doesn't exactly scream monster plant......expectations are met and exceeded so far BTW


You may need to top dress it before harvest. Or hit it with some tea.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 6, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Sucky morning guys, had to put my number one side kick to sleep.
> View attachment 3989413
> She was always rite by me...Guna take some getting use to for sure. It's weird how animals become part of your day much like people IMO...Already miss the fuck out of her.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 6, 2017)

woke up to find my car's radio jacked. i got got, suckas.

for some reason they left all of my tools though. thousands of dollars worth. odd.

anyhoo, i took the radio out of my truck, wired it right up to the ganked wires (thanks for the wiring diagrams, google) and got 2 of the 4 speakers working (truck only had 2 speakers, so that's all i had). i trimmed it out in clear pine, compression fit the pieces in there, and stained it all in espresso. looks fucking great. sounds decent enough.

suck my dick, meth-wankers.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 6, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Fuck ain't that the truth! All the while discounting/doubting your contribution!


At least with my daughter, she appreciates it and let's me every time . 
She is so sweet, it's enough to make a Dad cry. But I swear if she lets some asshole boyfriend move in after I do all work I'll kill her.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 6, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> woke up to find my car's radio jacked. i got got, suckas.
> 
> for some reason they left all of my tools though. thousands of dollars worth. odd.
> 
> ...


What a bunch of fucking pieces of shit! I can't stand a thief.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2017)

Bareback said:


> At least with my daughter, she appreciates it and let's me every time .
> She is so sweet, it's enough to make a Dad cry. But I swear if she lets some asshole boyfriend move in after I do all work I'll kill her.


You know that's coming! Just poison him and get it over with.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 6, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> You may need to top dress it before harvest. Or hit it with some tea.


It's always a good idea to hit them with some AACT.

And @Indacouch if you do top dress, make sure to scratch it in. Some amendments will clump up if you don't.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2017)

Hydro is so easy


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 6, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> What a bunch of fucking pieces of shit! I can't stand a thief.


my airless nail gun was sitting right on the passenger seat. thing is worth a couple hundred bucks at a pawn shop easy.

these were pretty nice thieves. maybe they were just big car audio aficionados.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 6, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> You may need to top dress it before harvest. Or hit it with some tea.


Oh yes,I've got the goodies ready.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 6, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> My friends mother always had a couple going every year in her backyard. She'd clip fake plastic flowers on them to blend them in. One year she had an 8ft monster going and had her son on a ladder putting fake roses all over it. Too funny..


I've done this as well. Seemed to work.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 6, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> It's always a good idea to hit them with some AACT.
> 
> And @Indacouch if you do top dress, makes sure to scratch it in. Some amendments will clump up if you don't.


Yeah I've top dressed with the DTE bat guano for some years now.

I was surprised how little N those plants needed with that mix...it was never intended as a water only soil by no means ....but holy shit it carried them good ...it's that heavy shit Gar.....I'm curious to see how they do compared to my normal technique as far as food/supplements.....will see, it's that time of year...

Guess you could say I'm Curious2Garden .....hehe


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 6, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> woke up to find my car's radio jacked. i got got, suckas.
> 
> for some reason they left all of my tools though. thousands of dollars worth. odd.
> 
> ...


Someone just stole my nice 10 speed right out of the driveway. Wasn't out there but a couple hours. Fucking assholes.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 6, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> my airless nail gun was sitting right on the passenger seat. thing is worth a couple hundred bucks at a pawn shop easy.
> 
> these were pretty nice thieves. maybe they were just big car audio aficionados.


They seen your nail gun and thought.. fuck that looks like hard work


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 6, 2017)

srh88 said:


> They seen your nail gun and thought.. fuck that looks like hard work


Worthless dick probably didn't know what it was considering they've never worked an honest day.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Someone just stole my nice 10 speed right out of the driveway. Wasn't out there but a couple hours. Fucking assholes.


LOL 10 speed in your driveway for like 10 seconds!! You do not live in LA LOL


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 6, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Worthless dick probably didn't know what it was considering they've never worked an honest day.


Lol, true that.


"That's a funny looking crack pipe"


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 6, 2017)

srh88 said:


> They seen your nail gun and thought.. fuck that looks like hard work


they've obviously never had to drag hundreds of feet of hose through a house or they would have known its utility.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 6, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Lol, true that.
> 
> 
> "That's a funny looking crack pipe"


LMAO!


----------



## srh88 (Aug 6, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> they've obviously never had to drag hundreds of feet of hose through a house or they would have known its utility.


A hard Day's work would kill those fuckers


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 6, 2017)

No time for a liar or a thief.


Im sure if they would have just asked nicely for the stereo.Buck would have kicked there ass and T-Bagged em while they were knocked out.

But no they gotta steal shit instead.
((SMH))


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 7, 2017)

People still steal car radios? Why? How many stolen radios to get a bag of meth or rock of crack?






That guy should just sucking dicks now, it's the next logical step.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 7, 2017)

So good morning everyone. I'm glad to see that @reddan1981 has decided to come back and grace us with his presence....incase you forgot.

That's him


I can't wait to hear all about his new dirt bike adventures ...even though I've single handedly proven him to be a member of a radical white supremest group...it actually explains a lot imvho...usually people belonging to such groups aren't smart at all....in fact they're some of the dumbest people known to exist...which is another reason reddan is definitely a member.

He did purchase a used motorcycle in terrible shape...so at least I know there's a chance he could....well you know.


Helmets and brakes are for pussies reddan.


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 7, 2017)

You kept my photo.


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 7, 2017)

You are still my little legged king and i missed you buddy.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 7, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> You kept my photo.


Of course....it's a great photo to show kids why drugs and sex with relatives are both terrible choices.

How's the dirt bike?


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 7, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> You are still my little legged king and i missed you buddy.


What kept you away?

Was it jail or your sock account?

How's the grow coming along?

So many questions .....


----------



## reddan1981 (Aug 7, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> What kept you away?
> 
> Was it jail or your sock account?
> 
> ...


No grow,no sock account, no jail. Keep them coming bro


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 7, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> No grow,no sock account, no jail. Keep them coming bro


No grow ...figures

No sock account.....doubt it

No jail......you mean recently of course.

Dirt bike.....


I see you deleted you post asking about sex with relatives...smartest thing I've seen you do yet RD

D is for dong BTW...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 7, 2017)

I can't stop making stoopid doodles.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 7, 2017)

reddan1981 said:


> I deleted it cause we shouldnt even write that dirty shit. But you seem comfortable mirroring your filthy personality. Infact you are a cheeky little legged weasil of a manboy, im above even talking to you.


8=====D


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 7, 2017)

So as I was getting ready to put my exhaust in last night I saw some minor rust on the floorboards. Figured it's easier to deal with with now with no exhaust/ suspension so add 2 more days. Spent all morning wire brushing everything I could get at, including the rear frame section, luckily it was all surface rust, being a 11yr old car in New England I figured I'd find some heavy flaky stuff..nope. Washed it all down with lacquer thinner and unloaded 3 cans of rust converter on it. Now I wait 24hrs to top coat it. 

While I wait, I guess I'll go install my door speakers now, and while the drivers doors open, plug my trunk release button back in and fix the loose electric lock actuator.

I found an leak at the oil pan. I don't want to fix it, the motor needs to be lifted to get the pan off. I think I'm just going to look for a used motor and regasket it, maybe throw some cams in it. I need to find a unicorn of an intake manifold so I can swap a 5.4 in without cutting the hood. When they do come up for sale there usually ridiculously priced. Gotta pay to play, I guess.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 7, 2017)

Made this wall decoration today


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 7, 2017)

Ps. That picture made me realize I need to clean the vent. Damn dog hair! I just replaced the filter/cleaned it 6 weeks ago. :/


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 7, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3991575
> Made this wall decoration today


Very cool 



I see a block head dude facing left as well...look at the knot at the top left...that's an eye with a crack for an eye brow....then a few inches below is the lips/mouth obviously ......then if you look even lower....it appears he has a chub.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 8, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Very cool
> 
> 
> 
> I see a block head dude facing left as well...look at the knot at the top left...that's an eye with a crack for an eye brow....then a few inches below is the lips/mouth obviously ......then if you look even lower....it appears he has a chub.


LOL! It totally looks like that! Chub and all.

He's looking west at Japan. At all the japanese girls. THAT's the reason for the chub.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 8, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> LOL! It totally looks like that! Chub and all.
> 
> He's looking west at Japan. At all the japanese girls. THAT's the reason for the chub.


Dude our oldest barn fell about 10 years back in a bad storm ....I reclaimed a lot of the wood and built a tac room on the ranch ...using the sliding doors and all .....it's a piece of art ....looks like a building from an old west town ...super sick looking ...il post a pic of it next time I'm out there..


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 8, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3991575
> Made this wall decoration today


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 8, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> ..barn ... lot of wood ... piece of art.....


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 8, 2017)

@Aeroknow Nice hunting skills with the WIFI, thanks my friend.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 8, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> @Aeroknow Nice hunting skills with the WIFI, thanks my friend.


Right on!
Have you experienced any problem cloning that one yet?


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 8, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Right on!
> Have you experienced any problem cloning that one yet?


No, none, the problem is me and my lack of patients, just slow in starting, once they show roots they go running!

I told CN that I wasn't that impressed with it. My mistake, I had been eating of edibles for 3 days when I made that statement. 

It's been 4 days of wifi exclusively, with little build up. nice.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 8, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> No, none, the problem is me and my lack of patients, just slow in starting, once they show roots they go running!
> 
> I told CN that I wasn't that impressed with it. My mistake, I had been eating of edibles for 3 days when I made that statement.
> 
> It's been 4 days of wifi exclusively, with little build up. nice.


You have Wifi? I'd love a clone of that LOL


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 8, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> You have Wifi? I'd love a clone of that LOL


I have a sample tray ready for you.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 8, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> I have a sample tray ready for you.


I love you! What a great birthday present to look forward too! It's been a bitch of year, I'm rooting for 2018.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 8, 2017)

I walked off the job about 2 hours ago because I would have murdered the shit out of my manager. If she calls me to ask where I'm at I'm going to tell her to go fuck herself.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 8, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> I walked off the job about 2 hours ago because I would have murdered the shit out of my manager. If she calls me to ask where I'm at I'm going to tell her to go fuck herself.


What happen....I read your posts and see that you put up with so much shit ...I'm just wondering what it took to push you over the edge.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 8, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> What happen....I read your posts and see that you put up with so much shit ...I'm just wondering what it took to push you over the edge.


Been over the edge like 4 times now. I've turned in my keys and quit at least 3 times. The only reason I even went back this last time was because they gave me a sizeable raise. 

I'd have to write out a few paragraphs just to scratch the surface of how she fucks up on a daily basis. Anyone else would have been fired months ago.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 8, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> Been over the edge like 4 times now. I've turned in my keys and quit at least 3 times. The only reason I even went back this last time was because they gave me a sizeable raise.
> 
> I'd have to write out a few paragraphs just to scratch the surface of how she fucks up on a daily basis. Anyone else would have been fired months ago.


Sorry for your shitty day....hope it turns out the best way it possibly can for you....GL 

I had 4 rental houses ....I'm thankful every time I pass by them that the market went up and I was able to sell....I still have one left and can't wait until it's fucking gone to ...I made some seriously good cash on the other three ...I bought when things were falling apart....I made enough on the other three that I'm willing to break even on this last one, just to rid my life of renters....I couldnt imagine the BS you put up with......once again I hope your day gets better.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 8, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> I walked off the job about 2 hours ago because I would have murdered the shit out of my manager. If she calls me to ask where I'm at I'm going to tell her to go fuck herself.


Call her boss and let him know why you left so the bitch can't spin it to her advantage.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 8, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> ....once again I hope your day gets better.


I'll let you know if the place falls into a sinkhole and catches on fire shortly before a meteor hits it.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 8, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Call her boss and let him know why you left so the bitch can't spin it to her advantage.


I'm tired of calling him on her. He doesn't want to hear it, probably because he'll be the one to have to come down here and find a replacement and train them.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 8, 2017)

I put some more people on ignore today. I probably hold the forum record now.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 8, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'm tired of calling him on her. He doesn't want to hear it, probably because he'll be the one to have to come down here and find a replacement and train them.


The only option is kill her and eat her.. then you become king of the apartments


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 8, 2017)

srh88 said:


> The only option is kill her and eat her.. then you become king of the apartments


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 8, 2017)

srh88 said:


> The only option is kill her and eat her.. then you become king of the apartments


A true @Singlemalt solution, do you have a little sicilian in you??

As for King of the Apartments, LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 8, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


>


Feed her to your cats?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 8, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> A true @Singlemalt solution, do you have a little sicilian in you??
> 
> As for King of the Apartments, LOL


I'm pretty italian but my family is from Naples


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 8, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Feed her to your cats?


She's probably full of meth, I couldn't do that to my poor babies.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 8, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I'm pretty italian but my family is from Naples


They were schemers too!


----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 8, 2017)

Plants and the pupper enjoying some sun. Oh h*ck.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> LOL! It totally looks like that! Chub and all.
> 
> He's looking west at Japan. At all the japanese girls. THAT's the reason for the chub.


Looks like Vandenberg is on California's Penis!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


>


 You might want to delegate the "eat" part of the program.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 8, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Looks like Vandenberg is on California's Penis!


----------



## Bareback (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm working at the vet school today, and all these bulls , cows and goats with fucked up halves are making me sad , I mean it's just pitiful. Ohh and their is a blind baby goat damn it's messing with my tinder heart.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 8, 2017)

Picked some early blackberries and the tail end of the raspberries. 
With all the rain we've gotten this year the BlackBerry patches are loaded..I'm going to have lots of pie and wine this season..


----------



## 420God (Aug 8, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I'm working at the vet school today, and all these bulls , cows and goats with fucked up halves are making me sad , I mean it's just pitiful. Ohh and their is a blind baby goat damn it's messing with my tinder heart.


I can relate. Try raising one from a baby to an adult then shoot and butcher it.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 8, 2017)

Today, I figured out "Ovo" is abe superbros sock.

Thought everyone else should know too.


----------



## ovo (Aug 8, 2017)

And abe superbros masterminded this supposed account 2.5 years ago? Interesting theory, Bob you must be a genius!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 8, 2017)

ovo said:


> And this abe superbros masterminded this supposed account 2.5 years ago? Interesting theory, Bob you must be a genius!


I dunno you tell me Abe.


----------



## vostok (Aug 8, 2017)

*What did you accomplish today?*

*I took my cat to the veterinarian and got bankrupt 

fuckers: talk about a fiddle ....!*


----------



## Bareback (Aug 8, 2017)

420God said:


> I can relate. Try raising one from a baby to an adult then shoot and butcher it.


I have a goat , but I could never butcher a pet. And I have several friends with cows, but I think they sell the calves idk . My neighborh ( not a friend ) raises calves to sell at auction, about 18 months I think. Anyway his calves will usually come and hang out at the fence when I'm at the shop and I'll go over and feed them and talk to'em and its always sad when they quit showing up cause I know ..... well you know.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I have a goat , but I could never butcher a pet. And I have several friends with cows, but I think they sell the calves idk . My neighborh ( not a friend ) raises calves to sell at auction, about 18 months I think. Anyway his calves will usually come and hang out at the fence when I'm at the shop and I'll go over and feed them and talk to'em and its always sad when they quit showing up cause I know ..... well you know.


Yes but steak.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 8, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Yes but steak.


Yeah I like steak , however I have no problem eating a yard bird. Naturally we eat wild game and fresh fish , but raising a cow or goat takes to long I get attached. I think it's the connection when you look into their eyes and they look back trusting you to take care of them. It's almost the same with the wife except I'm been known to eat her a few times ....... Ohh wait I've said to much.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Yeah I like steak , however I have no problem eating a yard bird. Naturally we eat wild game and fresh fish , but raising a cow or goat takes to long I get attached. I think it's the connection when you look into their eyes and they look back trusting you to take care of them. It's almost the same with the wife except I'm been known to eat her a few times ....... Ohh wait I've said to much.


lol ... spit 'er OUT

The field by my back yard holds Our Lady of Dooooom, so called because that is her ONE word. She puts this amazing heart-bending desperation into her monosyllabic proclamations. It is as though she is trying to warn us stupid rapacious gods that something is seriously and imminently wrong.

Sometimes her Cassandrine laments are joined by the braying of the local ass, who sounds like a bagpipe with terminal narcissism. "Woe ME, woe ME, woe ME" until, like the bagpipe suddeenly encountered a dissenting crossbow, he simply quits.

I swear Our Lady gets a bit more emphatic when she either smells Boy, who is sleek and healthy on a diet of mostly meat ... or me as I fire up the Temple of Moloch i.e. the Char-Broil.

Sorry Our Lady. You may be right in the end, but the steaks are too high.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 8, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Yeah I like steak , however I have no problem eating a yard bird. Naturally we eat wild game and fresh fish , but raising a cow or goat takes to long I get attached. I think it's the connection when you look into their eyes and they look back trusting you to take care of them. It's almost the same with the wife except I'm been known to eat her a few times ....... Ohh wait I've said to much.


I can't kill big animals. I'm just not into it, not knocking people who do. I got lots of guns, but am a pussy when it comes to that shit.

Gonna kill some mother fuckin trout though the next few days  maybe even some landlocked kings. C&R the browns.

All packed up prob won't sleep tonight. I'm hella excited. I scored a campsite right by the fishing grounds right near the beach boooyyyyy! Im able to moor the boat right by my tent. Stoked.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 8, 2017)

I laid out the old porch and side walk behind the shed. Burn barrel area, but I don't burn much. Used to launch little fireworks there, don't do much of that anymore either.

But I wasn't disposing of those old concrete pavers, they are fine right fucking here.


Was weeding the landscaping, this rhododendron caught my attention.


A closer look:


A preemptive strike is scheduled for 10PM. The rhododendron is at the 3' to 4' high section of driveway wall. So that bowling ball sized nest is kinda high up. Angry fucking hornets, they buzz around like socks on RIU.

Until 10PM tonight. Get your affairs in order, hornets.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I laid out the old porch and side walk behind the shed. Burn barrel area, but I don't burn much. Used to launch little fireworks there, don't do much of that anymore either.
> 
> But I wasn't disposing of those old concrete pavers, they are fine right fucking here.
> View attachment 3992013
> ...


I recommend proceeding with extreme prejudice. I pre-mourn the rhododendron as a collateral casualty of this campaign of national survival.


----------



## vostok (Aug 8, 2017)

I'd sell them to growers to keep rippers away ....lol 50c each


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2017)

vostok said:


> I'd sell them to growers to keep rippers away ....lol 50c each


Packaging costs will eat that up

(include $6.95 S&H)


----------



## neosapien (Aug 8, 2017)

I replaced our main house trap and vent at work today. Got paid to be in a hole at work for 8 hrs. It was shitty. Literally. The hvac company next door let us borrow their excavator last night to dig the hole as ours was digging a pool. Their boss doesn't know but it's cool. Everything was Old old shit. Terracotta sealed with cement old. We broke into the old septic tank too that we didn't even know was there. That worked out pretty good as it gave me a easy place to push the dirt though actually. All in all it was a good learning experience.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 8, 2017)

Abe/Ovo is really really upset he's been outted.

You should see the epic drunken meltdown he's having in the finshaggy breeder (lol) thread.

So tasty.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 9, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> my airless nail gun was sitting right on the passenger seat. thing is worth a couple hundred bucks at a pawn shop easy.
> 
> these were pretty nice thieves. maybe they were just big car audio aficionados.



A few years ago, I got into my car to start it up and I noticed all of the things from my glove box were neatly laid out on the passenger's seat. The only thing missing was the iPod that I left in the window mount, which was stupid of me. They somehow broke in without damaging my car, went through everything in a calm and organized fashion, then laid out what they didn't want in the same manner. I felt both violated and appreciative at the same time…


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 9, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Lol, true that.
> 
> 
> "That's (nail gun) a funny looking crack pipe"



Too bad they didn't try to take a hit...


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 9, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> A closer look:
> View attachment 3992016
> 
> A preemptive strike is scheduled for 10PM. The rhododendron is at the 3' to 4' high section of driveway wall. So that bowling ball sized nest is kinda high up. Angry fucking hornets, they buzz around like socks on RIU.
> ...


 Is 10 pm the best best time to ambush Hornets. I know I was out like a light. It's 2 am and no ER report. I guess I was expecting night vision goggles and IR video with commentary.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 9, 2017)

My 10PM attack was a miserable failure.
I shot an entire can of Black Flag on the nest, soaked it down well in the dark. Muhammad Ali told me in commercials years ago that Black Flag works. I think it laid on the ropes.

Got up at 6 to go look.
 
Lots of them down, some dead, some still moving around.

But the nest lives on with lots of activity.

So I bought 1 can of every brand they had to hit it again tonight @ 9:30PM (I know they'll expect another 10 PM attack).
 
The nest is up high, don't want to go nuclear with fire unless the 2nd wave doesn't work. Don't want to be ducking falling fire balls in the dark.

These things don't die easy. Another chemical attack later, and then retreat to the west wing to evaluate. 

I'll remember to shake the can this time. I wonder if that's why it didn't work?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 9, 2017)

The morning after. Dirty little bastards.

@Aeroknow 

I'm naming this nest Kenny.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 9, 2017)

Smoke break.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 9, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> My 10PM attack was a miserable failure.
> I shot an entire can of Black Flag on the nest, soaked it down well in the dark. Muhammad Ali told me in commercials years ago that Black Flag works. I think it laid on the ropes.
> 
> Got up at 6 to go look.
> ...


I've always used the Spectracide with good results. I get them stupid fucking yellow jackets all the time. Them small fuckers pack a punch.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 9, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3992321
> Smoke break.


That's a great pic Bob!


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 9, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I laid out the old porch and side walk behind the shed. Burn barrel area, but I don't burn much. Used to launch little fireworks there, don't do much of that anymore either.
> 
> But I wasn't disposing of those old concrete pavers, they are fine right fucking here.
> View attachment 3992013
> ...


I trust you stripped down naked and beat that hive with a broom.....talk about a rush.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I trust you stripped down naked and beat that hive with a broom.....talk about a rush.


Just rip it down and tie it to your man bush and become leader of the bee's.. then of course make everybody call you the bee keeper from now on


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 9, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I've always used the Spectracide with good results. I get them stupid fucking yellow jackets all the time. Them small fuckers pack a punch.


Killed half dozen of those nests too. Easier to work with a hole in the ground. I don't like nests up higher than I can reach.

It's full scale war now. The little fuckers are taunting me on twitter. 
Something about 'fire and fury never seen before'. 
Or maybe that was some other asshole.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 9, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Killed half dozen of those nests too. Easier to work with a hole in the ground. I don't like nests up higher than I can reach.
> 
> It's full scale war now. The little fuckers are taunting me on twitter.
> Something about 'fire and fury never seen before'.
> Or maybe that was some other asshole.



Yeah the ground nests are easy. You just pour gasoline down and plug her up. Let the fumes kill them nasty fuckers.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I trust you stripped down naked and beat that hive with a broom.....talk about a rush.


 nothing like a hornet stinging you right in the majestic beast


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Killed half dozen of those nests too. Easier to work with a hole in the ground. I don't like nests up higher than I can reach.
> 
> It's full scale war now. The little fuckers are taunting me on twitter.
> Something about 'fire and fury never seen before'.
> Or maybe that was some other asshole.


They both need to be destroyed


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 9, 2017)

So I just figured out the guy that works at the store I stop at every fucking morning loves weed.....I would have never pinned him as a smoker TBH...there was a strange character who seemed infatuated with the soda dispenser this morning.......long story short after the dude asked him to leave....I said he must be high as a joke ....the guy replied....along the lines of ....that's why I keep it green only.....then of course almost out of excitement I said ....you smoke ....and said he does....now I've been knowing this dude forever ((years))....so we BS'd a bit about Da weeds and he told me he smokes because of an injury yada yada yada....I told him I've got a lil dab will do ya in the car ....and he could have it .....he said OK!!

So I put my delicious treats on the counter and he only charged me a dollar ......at least 7 bucks worth the snacks ......I'm such an outlaw 

I can't believe il be getting deals on delicious snacks......I don't sell my stuff as you all know ....but il trade it for some funions a candy bar and soda any day .....

The endless opportunities 

Il be going for the bakery section and milkshake machine next.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Yeah the ground nests are easy. You just pour gasoline down and plug her up. Let the fumes kill them nasty fuckers.
> 
> View attachment 3992350


prus rep


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> So I just figured out the guy that works at the store I stop at every fucking morning loves weed.....I would have never pinned him as a smoker TBH...there was a strange character who seemed infatuated with the soda dispenser this morning.......long story short after the dude asked him to leave....I said he must be high as a joke ....the guy replied....along the lines of ....that's why I keep it green only.....then of course almost out of excitement I said ....you smoke ....and said he does....now I've been knowing this dude forever ((years))....so we BS'd a bit about Da weeds and he told me he smokes because of an injury yada yada yada....I told him I've got a lil dab will do ya in the car ....and he could have it .....he said OK!!
> 
> So I put my delicious treats on the counter and he only charged me a dollar ......at least 7 bucks worth the snacks ......I'm such an outlaw
> 
> ...


Now to spot who smokes at the car dealership!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Just rip it down and tie it to your man bush and become leader of the bee's.. then of course make everybody call you the bee keeper from now on


oh plus rep srh

Lord of the Flying Fucks

run

hide


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> oh plus rep srh
> 
> Lord of the Flying Fucks
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 9, 2017)

A certain member (and his 3 lettered sock) can't seem to stop calling everyone "the cool kids". Fuck it. Let's roll with it. 

Please note we are a limited liability corporation.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> A certain member (and his 3 lettered sock) can't seem to stop calling everyone "the cool kids". Fuck it. Let's roll with it.
> 
> Please note we are a limited liability corporation.
> View attachment 3992375


Is this our street gang? If so I'm going out and getting us all matching mopeds


----------



## neosapien (Aug 9, 2017)

We are The R.A.C. It sounds more guerilla warfare like and shit. 

The Rational And Competent. 

Or something like T.4.4.P.F.T.A.O.M.F.A.T.G.


I'll forget what that meant in 5 minutes. Memory test!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2017)

neosapien said:


> We are The R.A.C. It sounds more guerilla warfare like and shit.
> 
> The Rational And Competent.
> 
> ...


"the 44 Penises fucking the ass off mother-fucking ... uhm ... Air Traffic generals???"


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 9, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Now to spot who smokes at the car dealership!


lol, not me


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2017)

^^^Ass-Taxing Ghizotypal Goons

~edit~ my reply to Neo not BB

~edit again~ damn page break


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> ^^^Ass-Taxing Ghizotypal Goons
> 
> ~edit~ my reply to Neo not BB
> 
> ~edit again~ damn page break


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 9, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Just rip it down and tie it to your man bush and become leader of the bee's.. then of course make everybody call you the bee keeper from now on


God that was beautiful...

I would ride up on my majestic Fuck completely naked ....broom in hand .....string already tied to my man piece .....ready for fuckin battle.







Solve the puzzle

_ _ c _ _ _ _ _ _ _ t _ _ _ e _ _ _.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A?


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 9, 2017)

srh88 said:


> A?


Nailed it 

Damn your good


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Nailed it
> 
> Damn your good


I thought we were doing this hangman style


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Nailed it
> 
> Damn your good


 he is 

_ u _ _ _ m _ _ _ _ t _ _ _ _ a _ _


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 9, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I thought we were doing this hangman style


Oh yeah so did I ((cough))

It's actually all fucked up ....stand by for an edit of the puzzle ....spaces aren't staying when I post....il have to get Sunni on this ASAP


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 9, 2017)

_ _ _ _....a...._ a _ _ _ _ _ _....
_ _ a _ _.

Instead of hangman its PENIS

Yes three A's


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> _ _ _ _....a...._ a _ _ _ _ _ _....
> _ _ a _ _.
> 
> Instead of hangman its PENIS
> ...


such a majestic beast


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2017)

neosapien said:


> We are The R.A.C. It sounds more guerilla warfare like and shit.
> 
> The Rational And Competent.
> 
> ...


LOL 44penis


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 9, 2017)

srh88 said:


> such a majestic beast


Congratulations you dodged the penis 

You sir, are a fucking winner..

 
Such a majestic beast.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2017)

I am girding my loins for an epic siesta.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 9, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> A certain member (and his 3 lettered sock) can't seem to stop calling everyone "the cool kids". Fuck it. Let's roll with it.
> 
> Please note we are a limited liability corporation.
> View attachment 3992375


Damn boy , I made the list ( me dancing clicking my heels ) ohh shit there went my cool status.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 9, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Now to spot who smokes at the car dealership!


We had some furniture guys delivered a class room full of shit the last couple of days and they been smoking in the restroom . Funny ass shit , stinking up the whole hallway, all my friends who know I smoke look at me and I say not me . And then the one baggy pants wearing kid with blood shoot eyes has made three trips to the break room for Snickers. LMFAO


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2017)

Bareback said:


> We had some furniture guys delivered a class room full of shit the last couple of days and they been smoking in the restroom . Funny ass shit , stinking up the whole hallway, all my friends who know I smoke look at me and I say not me . And then the one baggy pants wearing kid with blood shoot eyes has made three trips to the break room for Snickers. LMFAO


LOL so stealth huh?


----------



## Bareback (Aug 9, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL so stealth huh?


Fo sho


----------



## neosapien (Aug 9, 2017)

neosapien said:


> We are The R.A.C. It sounds more guerilla warfare like and shit.
> 
> The Rational And Competent.
> 
> ...





cannabineer said:


> "the 44 Penises fucking the ass off mother-fucking ... uhm ... Air Traffic generals???"





curious2garden said:


> LOL 44penis



Well shit. I failed the memory test by forgetting I even made that post lol. 

It was The 44 Penises For The Advancement Of Majestic Fucks Around The Globe.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Well shit. I failed the memory test by forgetting I even made that post lol.
> 
> It was The 44 Penises For The Advancement Of Majestic Fucks Around The Globe.


Now we need a secret handshake!


----------



## dux (Aug 9, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3992321
> Smoke break.



Super nice!
What part of the world?


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 9, 2017)

Late start this morning. Caught around 10-11 little kings. 5 decent rainbows no browns.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 9, 2017)

6 vinyl windows out, 6 new andersen's in, cleaning up by 2, walked off by 2:30.

terrifying efficiency.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 9, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Is this our street gang? If so I'm going out and getting us all matching mopeds


I could breed some Fucks.

Just sayin


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 9, 2017)

dux said:


> Super nice!
> What part of the world?


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 9, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Is this our street gang? If so I'm going out and getting us all matching mopeds


 HOODY HOO!!


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> HOODY HOO!!


Lol you get a Walmart scooter thing so you get the cart on the front of it


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 9, 2017)

Fuck, just passed a car accident on the freeway. One car crashed into the center divider, blood everywhere.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Fuck, just passed a car accident on the freeway. One car crashed into the center divider, blood everywhere.


Liked that before reading it. That's shitty man


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 9, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I could breed some Fucks.
> 
> Just sayin


Fuck, your horse.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Fuck, your horse.


He's so majestic


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 9, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Liked that before reading it. That's shitty man


Yea, it was some fucked up shit. The cops weren't in any rush so I'm assuming they didn't make it. Hopefully there was only one person in that car.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 9, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Yea, it was some fucked up shit. The cops weren't in any rush so I'm assuming they didn't make it. Hopefully there was only one person in that car.


Yeah hopefully.. surprised cops weren't rushing to get it cleaned up


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 9, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Yeah hopefully.. surprised cops weren't rushing to get it cleaned up


They looked like they were trying to stay away. Must have just happened, there were only two on the scene.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 9, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Fuck, your horse.


No, Fuck my Fuck 

Such a majestic beast


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I could breed some Fucks.
> 
> Just sayin


 You should get mega-corporate sponsorship for a mobility charity. I see a splendid future for the Give-A-Fuck Foundation.

~wipes tear from eye~


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 9, 2017)

dux said:


> Super nice!
> What part of the world?


Northern California.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 9, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Is this our street gang? If so I'm going out and getting us all matching mopeds



Hell yeah. Like this, bro...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 9, 2017)

Got a little break from the heat wave we've been having so I went fishing and caught 4 nice fat rainbows- gonna eat 2 tonight and I froze the other 2 (which were bigger)
I've got 5-6 18" trout in the freezer waiting for me to get motivated to smoke 'em


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 9, 2017)

Have I said how much I hate hacks? Fucking. Hate. Hacks.

I've spent the last 2 days fighting a poorly made custom exhaust to get it to fit the way it should have initially. I now know why I kept blowing out manifold gaskets on the last car, instead of fitting the system to the converters, the guy must've used a prybar to spread the converter pipes to fit the exhaust he just bent up, there was a 2" difference in width between the converters and the pipes.  It must've been stressing the manifolds. I remembered fighting to get everything to line up when i did exhaust manifod gaskets on the last car. A little well placed heat with the hot wrench and some light hammering relieved some of the bends enough to line that up. Then the mufflers weren't hung level, the tailpipes were hitting the frame over the axle, which was probably the occasional clunk I used to hear, and one side was about 3" longer than the other....WTF DUDE? So I had to cut those pipes, realign everything and weld it back up. Luckily, the one good thing, he used heavier walled pipe so i was able to cut and butt weld it so it still looks good. I managed to get welding slag in my ear, laying there listening to it sizzle in my ear canal is always fucking weird. So now there's a small piece of metal melted into my head somewhere. Anyway, car sounds better now. 

I need to start saving, there's a complete header to tailpipe stainless steel system I want, but it's almost $2700. I think that's around half my cars book value..lol.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 9, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I managed to get welding slag in my ear, laying there listening to it sizzle in my ear canal is always fucking weird. So now there's a small piece of metal melted into my head


It seems to sizzle forever, I use to replace refractory hangers in an 4' dia. afterburner with no room to shake your head.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 9, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Have I said how much I hate hacks? Fucking. Hate. Hacks.
> 
> I've spent the last 2 days fighting a poorly made custom exhaust to get it to fit the way it should have initially. I now know why I kept blowing out manifold gaskets on the last car, instead of fitting the system to the converters, the guy must've used a prybar to spread the converter pipes to fit the exhaust he just bent up, there was a 2" difference in width between the converters and the pipes.  It must've been stressing the manifolds. I remembered fighting to get everything to line up when i did exhaust manifod gaskets on the last car. A little well placed heat with the hot wrench and some light hammering relieved some of the bends enough to line that up. Then the mufflers weren't hung level, the tailpipes were hitting the frame over the axle, which was probably the occasional clunk I used to hear, and one side was about 3" longer than the other....WTF DUDE? So I had to cut those pipes, realign everything and weld it back up. Luckily, the one good thing, he used heavier walled pipe so i was able to cut and butt weld it so it still looks good. *I managed to get welding slag in my ear, laying there listening to it sizzle in my ear canal is always fucking weird*. So now there's a small piece of metal melted into my head somewhere. Anyway, car sounds better now.
> 
> I need to start saving, there's a complete header to tailpipe stainless steel system I want, but it's almost $2700. I think that's around half my cars book value..lol.


An MRI will find it


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 9, 2017)

HEY!

I just realized @Drowning-Man suddenly disappeared. Did he get the chicken murdering job? Is he still in a tent behind the walmart? Did he relapse on the tweeks?

The last we heard of him "some really nice lady bought him a motel 6 for a week".

Maybe I was right about the rape/liver liberation/rape/spleen removal/more rape.


----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3992502 Late start this morning. Caught around 10-11 little kings. 5 decent rainbows no browns.


A genny and some pre split firewood. You were really roughin' it!


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 9, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> A genny and some pre split firewood. You were really roughin' it!


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 9, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> You should get mega-corporate sponsorship for a mobility charity. I see a splendid future for the Give-A-Fuck Foundation.
> 
> ~wipes tear from eye~


God that sounds beautiful....giving a flying fuck to those in need...such a kind,thoughtful man you are.

~((Tears))Dab my eyes with a Kleenex ..and then another dab for my lungs~


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 9, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> A genny and some pre split firewood. You were really roughin' it!


Really though bro, that gen is mainly for charging up the 24v battery setup for the trolling motor(80lb). I usually do without a gen while camping when my boat isnt nearby 
We do have some kind firewood though. Cedar almond and oak lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 9, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Really though bro, that gen is mainly for charging up the 24v battery setup for the trolling motor(80lb). I usually do without a gen while camping when my boat isnt nearby
> We do have some kind firewood though. Cedar almond and oak lol


Bout time for me to get the chainsaw out again. Burned through more wood camping this summer than I did in winter!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 9, 2017)

Goji x dank Sinatra


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 9, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Bout time for me to get the chainsaw out again. Burned through more wood camping this summer than I did in winter!
> View attachment 3992634


Did i tell you about that big ass cedar that pge killed? It makes for some killer camping firewood.
I still got a couple cords of rounds in my backyard of the crap. I aint gonna burn the shit in my stove. Perfect for raging fires.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 10, 2017)

Just hit a 6/6 at circle K on caveman keno playing $0.20 a hand, payed out 150, almost had the bonus with 1/3 eggs if I would have got 2 eggs would have payed 600 and if I got all 3 would have been like $1,500...but I'm happy with 150, I literally put 3 bucks in and hit in less than 5min. fuckin good night


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 10, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Just hit a 6/6 at circle K on caveman keno playing $0.20 a hand, payed out 150, almost had the bonus with 1/3 eggs if I would have got 2 eggs would have payed 600 and if I got all 3 would have been like $1,500...but I'm happy with 150, I literally put 3 bucks in and hit in less than 5min. fuckin good night



Is this post about prostitution?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 10, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Is this post about prostitution?


If by that you mean I pimped out circle K then yes


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 10, 2017)

Late night doodle
 
Now to press this into a bit of rosin, dab out then go semen on my wife while she sleeps.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 10, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3992674
> Late night doodle
> View attachment 3992675
> Now to press this into a bit of rosin, dab out then go semen on my wife while she sleeps.



Awesome. Your wife, eh? You got to the count of 3


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 10, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3992502 Late start this morning. Caught around 10-11 little kings. 5 decent rainbows no browns.


that's a nice campsite; lakeside, mini beach, dockable, private...sweet.

_edit: and fish_


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 10, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Have I said how much I hate hacks? Fucking. Hate. Hacks.
> 
> I've spent the last 2 days fighting a poorly made custom exhaust to get it to fit the way it should have initially. I now know why I kept blowing out manifold gaskets on the last car, instead of fitting the system to the converters, the guy must've used a prybar to spread the converter pipes to fit the exhaust he just bent up, there was a 2" difference in width between the converters and the pipes.  It must've been stressing the manifolds. I remembered fighting to get everything to line up when i did exhaust manifod gaskets on the last car. A little well placed heat with the hot wrench and some light hammering relieved some of the bends enough to line that up. Then the mufflers weren't hung level, the tailpipes were hitting the frame over the axle, which was probably the occasional clunk I used to hear, and one side was about 3" longer than the other....WTF DUDE? So I had to cut those pipes, realign everything and weld it back up. Luckily, the one good thing, he used heavier walled pipe so i was able to cut and butt weld it so it still looks good. I managed to get welding slag in my ear, laying there listening to it sizzle in my ear canal is always fucking weird. So now there's a small piece of metal melted into my head somewhere. Anyway, car sounds better now.
> 
> I need to start saving, there's a complete header to tailpipe stainless steel system I want, but it's almost $2700. I think that's around half my cars book value..lol.


replacing exhaust parts sucks right up there with rusty brake lines


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 10, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Just hit a 6/6 at circle K on caveman keno playing $0.20 a hand, payed out 150, almost had the bonus with 1/3 eggs if I would have got 2 eggs would have payed 600 and if I got all 3 would have been like $1,500...but I'm happy with 150, I literally put 3 bucks in and hit in less than 5min. fuckin good night


No idea what that means but put it all back in, get a pussy magnet installed on the whip with your winnings 

Maybe some fast and furious body decals


----------



## Bareback (Aug 10, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> HEY!
> 
> I just realized @Drowning-Man suddenly disappeared. Did he get the chicken murdering job? Is he still in a tent behind the walmart? Did he relapse on the tweeks?
> 
> ...


I've been wondering too, I think maybe he had to give up a kidney to pay for that room.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm waiting for the head hornet negotiator to come out and sign surrender papers, but there is no activity this morning.
 
The first attack @ 9:30 PM was followed by attacks at 10, 10:30 and 11. Four cans of foaming spray.

After the first hit, 3 of them flew to the light above garage door 70' away and buzzed the light for a minute, then hit the ground and buzzed there for an hour before expiring.

After the second hit, there were over 100 of them buzzing on the driveway. Weirdest sound ever in the dark. You couldn't walk there without hearing crunch crunch crunch under your feet. There are a lot of dead ones under the nest all over the driveway.
  

I love the residual smell of hornet spray in the morning.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 10, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'm waiting for the head hornet negotiator to come out and sign surrender papers, but there is no activity this morning.
> View attachment 3992713
> The first attack @ 9:30 PM was followed by attacks at 10, 10:30 and 11. Four cans of foaming spray.
> 
> ...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 10, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> HEY!
> 
> I just realized @Drowning-Man suddenly disappeared. Did he get the chicken murdering job? Is he still in a tent behind the walmart? Did he relapse on the tweeks?
> 
> ...


He drowned


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 10, 2017)

With all the stinging flying insect problems this season, I have recruited some mercenary spiders to assist in the insect war.

Another yellow jacket bites the big one.

Actually, it's the cute green spider doing the biting.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 10, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> With all the stinging flying insect problems this season, I have recruited some mercenary spiders to assist in the insect war.
> 
> Another yellow jacket bites the big one.
> 
> ...


I need a green spider.....not because I want it to kill my hives ..no no no ...if it can fuck up a wasp...it's sting/bite should be a rush....



I'm about to sit down and take a shit down this crack seen below.....should be cool if I get my ass cheeks to seal off any escape route.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 10, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> HEY!
> 
> I just realized @Drowning-Man suddenly disappeared. Did he get the chicken murdering job? Is he still in a tent behind the walmart? Did he relapse on the tweeks?
> 
> ...





Bareback said:


> I've been wondering too, I think maybe he had to give up a kidney to pay for that room.


I've been wondering the same thing for weeks.. hope he's ok


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 10, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> No idea what that means but put it all back in, get a pussy magnet installed on the whip with your winnings
> 
> Maybe some fast and furious body decals


Basically I put 3$ in a slot machine and cashed out 150 in less then 5 min...but I didn't use the winning in that cool of a way, I got a oil change for my car and topped it off with gas and a bottle of sea foam


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 10, 2017)

So last night I sat in dark garage between hornets nest sprayings.

I would spray and retreat to garage for a half hour, doing a couple hits while I'm waiting. I had to use my visor LED light hat to see and a couple hornets would fly at me going for the light. Had to keep shutting it off.

In garage, I thought I kept hearing shit. But then I thought I was just paranoid about a hornet sneaking in behind me.

Still kept hearing something, one time it sounded like a bird flapping it's wings.

Turned around, nothing to see. Just hearing things I guess.

Then I found this in the morning. Appears to have passed away quite recently.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 10, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So last night I sat in dark garage between hornets nest sprayings.
> 
> I would spray and retreat to garage for a half hour, doing a couple hits while I'm waiting. I had to use my visor LED light hat to see and a couple hornets would fly at me going for the light. Had to keep shutting it off.
> 
> ...


You last night...
 

Hanging out in the dark while blasting this


----------



## Bareback (Aug 10, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I've been wondering the same thing for weeks.. hope he's ok


Me too I don't wish nothing bad on the dude, his life is fucked up .


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So last night I sat in dark garage between hornets nest sprayings.
> 
> I would spray and retreat to garage for a half hour, doing a couple hits while I'm waiting. I had to use my visor LED light hat to see and a couple hornets would fly at me going for the light. Had to keep shutting it off.
> 
> ...


Oops collateral damage, hide that from the UN


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Me too I don't wish nothing bad on the dude, his life is fucked up .


Yeah and he was waking up to the realization. I'm hoping he made it back.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 10, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah and he was waking up to the realization. I'm hoping he made it back.


Maybe he got pecked to death by 1,000 chickens...


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 10, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Me too I don't wish nothing bad on the dude, his life is fucked up .


True dat. It's not often you hear of someone's own family telling them to suck a dick. That was pretty funny, though...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 10, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah and he was waking up to the realization. I'm hoping he made it back.


I was just starting to like the guy...

He did tons of really dumb stuff when he first joined. We told him he was fuckin up.

Instead of the "I'm not crazy, YOU'RE all crazy!" routine we get from so many members he was like, "Damn. I'm fuckin up. But I'm trying to do better."

Nothing but respect for that.


----------



## Los Reefersaurus (Aug 10, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I need a green spider.....not because I want it to kill my hives ..no no no ...if it can fuck up a wasp...it's sting/bite should be a rush....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One winter I let a hive of paper wasps live in my veg room . I did this because I had a thrips infestation and I noticed that the wasps were making short work of the thrips. I never got stung not even once, and they completely eradicated the thrips . Once they ran out of food, they fell in numbers and hybernated for the rest of the winter. Then they moved on in the spring. It was a very interesting experience.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 10, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So last night I sat in dark garage between hornets nest sprayings.
> 
> I would spray and retreat to garage for a half hour, doing a couple hits while I'm waiting. I had to use my visor LED light hat to see and a couple hornets would fly at me going for the light. Had to keep shutting it off.
> 
> ...


Good thing ya got him before he turned:


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 10, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Oops collateral damage, hide that from the UN


oh shit, I never thought about that.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 10, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Good thing ya got him before he turned:


Sugar water!


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 10, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> oh shit, I never thought about that.



Don't worry, man, just flush him. Nessun corpo, nessun crimine...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 10, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> A certain member (and his 3 lettered sock) can't seem to stop calling everyone "the cool kids". Fuck it. Let's roll with it.
> 
> Please note we are a limited liability corporation.
> View attachment 3992375


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 10, 2017)

Wait, isn't koolkids llc. a subsidiary of nutthuggers inc. ?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 10, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Wait, isn't koolkids llc. a subsidiary of nutthuggers inc. ?


You sound hurt.


Have a cookie.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 10, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Wait, isn't koolkids llc. a subsidiary of nutthuggers inc. ?


Yeah they probably are huggers..

But Coolkids llc are badass..


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 10, 2017)

6 windows and a door, 2 helpers, packed up by 4:30.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 10, 2017)

Bublonichronic said:


> Wait, isn't koolkids llc. a subsidiary of nutthuggers inc. ?


WELCOME BACK GAYROSCOPE!

still struggling to fit in, i see. at least your klan chapter likes you though, right?



Gyroscope said:


> nutthugger !


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 10, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> 6 windows and a door, 2 helpers, packed up by 4:30.


A splendid progression from treadmills to windows. I predict a glorious future for you in plumbing.


----------



## jacksmuff (Aug 10, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> WELCOME BACK GAYROSCOPE!
> 
> still struggling to fit in, i see. at least your klan chapter likes you though, right?


can you ask your mom to turn the heat up? basement is cold. let's make some pizza rolls.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 10, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> A splendid progression from treadmills to windows. I predict a glorious future for you in plumbing.


for the sake of anyone who needs decent quality plumbing done, i hope not.

unless i can apprentice under @srh88 . then i might stand a chance.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> for the sake of anyone who needs decent quality plumbing done, i hope not.
> 
> unless i can apprentice under @srh88 . then i might stand a chance.


@srh88 another revenue stream, start a school! LOL


----------



## Bareback (Aug 10, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> for the sake of anyone who needs decent quality plumbing done, i hope not.
> 
> unless i can apprentice under @srh88 . then i might stand a chance.


Start by laying the small pipe...... 
plumber humor


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 10, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> for the sake of anyone who needs decent quality plumbing done, i hope not.
> 
> unless i can apprentice under @srh88 . then i might stand a chance.


You have a difficult apprenticeship of chimney mower repair in store before srh will let you handle the dies and taps.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> You have a difficult apprenticeship of chimney mower repair in store before srh will let you handle the dies and traps.


FIFY


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 10, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> WELCOME BACK GAYROSCOPE!
> 
> still struggling to fit in, i see. at least your klan chapter likes you though, right?


What? I'm a racist now too?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 10, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> for the sake of anyone who needs decent quality plumbing done, i hope not.
> 
> unless i can apprentice under @srh88 . then i might stand a chance.


Hell yeah I could use another helper



curious2garden said:


> @srh88 another revenue stream, start a school! LOL


Genius lol



cannabineer said:


> You have a difficult apprenticeship of chimney mower repair in store before srh will let you handle the dies and taps.


I'm so glad I took pics of that. Noone believes me when I tell them


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Hell yeah I could use another helper
> 
> 
> Genius lol
> ...


How angry do you have to be with a mower to brick it up in your chimney? That seems very Shakespearean.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 10, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> How angry do you have to be with a mower to brick it up in your chimney? That seems very Shakespearean.


Apparently the line of thinking was since it was steel itd strengthen the chimney. Which would make sense if it was block inside it and loaded with rebar.. but that wasn't the case at all lol


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 10, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Apparently the line of thinking was since it was steel itd strengthen the chimney. Which would make sense if it was block inside it and loaded with rebar.. but that wasn't the case at all lol


the rebar is that handle within the handle that you gotta hold so the mower doesn't stop running


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 10, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> WELCOME BACK GAYROSCOPE!
> 
> still struggling to fit in, i see. at least your klan chapter likes you though, right?


Great work detective 

People who say nutthugger definitely like lots of cock and ball in there mouth.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 10, 2017)

((SMH))....what a sausage swallower.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 11, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> How angry do you have to be with a mower to brick it up in your chimney? That seems very Shakespearean.


Immurement smacks of Poe, no?


----------



## Bareback (Aug 11, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> Immurement smacks of Poe, no?


Add a couple of talking crows and it's
" Poe fo sho "

My early morning attempt at poetry. 1 star at best I know .


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 11, 2017)

This is what happens when you've finally got the right tools to do a job. That mower kicks ass.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 11, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> Immurement smacks of Poe, no?


Poe's imagery is compelling, but the sort of consuming passion that would make one stab a mower 23 times in the Forum, or lick the poison off some dear emo's lips, or wash one's hands for evermore ... that is Bard-a-licious.

I was moved to explore a third source of metaphor mentioning motives for murdering mowers in masonry. I am thinking Shelley might deliver.


I had a mower from a distant land
That said "Two mighty pulls
is what the Manual says will start me.
Near me, in the clay,
half stoned a sunken visage frowns,
whose sneer of cold command
not one fuck from me conjured."
I stamped on the lifeless thing
and, with mighty despair,
beheld the towering rage
that bade me Build Something Fucked,
and contort this wheeled seed of the Betrayer
into hearth's monoxide-venting Hell.
Behold my works, ye Toke&Talkers,
and consider twice
the fate of being a balky device.

Untouched by Artifice's whirling blade
The laughing grass stretches tall and far.


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 11, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Poe's imagery is compelling, but the sort of consuming passion that would make one stab a mower 23 times in the Forum, or lick the poison off some dear emo's lips, or wash one's hands for evermore ... that is Bard-a-licious.
> 
> I was moved to explore a third source of metaphor mentioning motives for murdering mowers in masonry. I am thinking Shelley might deliver.
> 
> ...


You sure you're on the right drugs brudda?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 11, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> You sure you're on the right drugs brudda?


 No. Let me get the right drugs this instant.


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 11, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> No. Let me get the right drugs this instant.


Can you bring me some of those right drugs too? I kinda tooked all of mine already.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 11, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Poe's imagery is compelling, but the sort of consuming passion that would make one stab a mower 23 times in the Forum, or lick the poison off some dear emo's lips, or wash one's hands for evermore ... that is Bard-a-licious.
> 
> I was moved to explore a third source of metaphor mentioning motives for murdering mowers in masonry. I am thinking Shelley might deliver.
> 
> ...


Show off , ........ You're rhythm is better than mine and it makes me sadder , but his new mower looks like a bagger. 

Another one star poem early this morning.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 11, 2017)

tried out my: https://www.amazon.com/Presto-02811-12-Cup-Stainless-Coffee/dp/B00006IV0Q
man, what a difference over the old drip Farbenware. I'm not a coffee snob, no grinding beans or that stuff, but noticeably stronger caffeine wise and better mouth feel (is that the correct word to use @Gary Goodson ?) Happy with my purchase


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 11, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> better mouth feel


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 11, 2017)

To smoke ze hash, or not to smoke ze hash. That is my question?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 11, 2017)

a senile fungus said:


> To smoke ze hash, or not to smoke ze hash. That is my question?


Oh fungus my fungus, wherefore dost thou vacillate?


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 11, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Oh fungus my fungus, wherefore dost thou vacillate?



Whether tis nobler in the mind to suffer the slings and arrows of outrageous sobriety,
Or to take fire against a sea of sativa,
And, by nature's law, combust them?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 11, 2017)

a senile fungus said:


> Whether tis nobler in the mind to suffer the slings and arrows of outrageous sobriety,
> Or to take fire against a sea of sativa,
> And, by nature's law, combust them?


Reputation is an idle and most false imposition,
but plused with merit and awarded to you deserving.


----------



## TacoMac (Aug 11, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Add a couple of talking crows and it's 'attempted murder'.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## ANC (Aug 11, 2017)

Wrong place

Hd a super nice nap, Played some Eve online.
Looked at the girls in the grow. And now I am starting to get a headache from smoking too much weed.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> Immurement smacks of Poe, no?


LOL same thing CN said.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 11, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> Fixed that for you.


Morning taco , have you shoped at tap root ?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 11, 2017)

I peeled potatoes & fried em with some eggs. Mmm...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 11, 2017)

Hello everyone.

Been busy. The nursing home treated my mom like shit and I came close to chocking this little bitch out.

Sorry ass people don't want to do their job. I brought mom home and I'm taking care of her.

Little stressed with everything going on.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 11, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Is this our street gang? If so I'm going out and getting us all matching mopeds



youre gonna have to match it to the one me and @Gary Goodson already have.


----------



## dstroy (Aug 11, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Been busy. The nursing home treated my mom like shit and I came close to chocking this little bitch out.
> 
> ...


That sucks man, I took my grandma out of her nursing home and took care of her until she passed. Now you won't have to worry that shes being taken care of properly because you'll be doing it.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 11, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Been busy. The nursing home treated my mom like shit and I came close to chocking this little bitch out.
> 
> ...


I'm sure that made your mom so happy. Good on you man. 

It's crazy how this country treats their elderly. My Filipino in laws have both grandmas living with them and caring for them and it's totally normal.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 11, 2017)

dstroy said:


> That sucks man, I took my grandma out of her nursing home and took care of her until she passed. Now you won't have to worry that shes being taken care of properly because you'll be doing it.


Still trying to figure out who's sock you are. 

Odanksta possibly.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 11, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3993397
> youre gonna have to match it to the one me and @Gary Goodson already have.


Oh fuck yeah. That's quite gangster


----------



## dstroy (Aug 11, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Still trying to figure out who's sock you are.
> 
> Odanksta possibly.




I'll never tell!


----------



## srh88 (Aug 11, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Still trying to figure out who's sock you are.
> 
> Odanksta possibly.


Nah odanksta is probably still lying in a tub missing a kidney in some dark basement somewhere


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 11, 2017)

"Sup bitch you tryin to Netflix and chill?"

Morning doodle over coffee.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 11, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Nah odanksta is probably still lying in a tub missing a kidney in some dark basement somewhere


Or still living in his brothers basement, growing mids and masturbating to UFC posters.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 11, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Or still living in his brothers basement, growing mids and masturbating to UFC posters.


Lol that's definitely possible also.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 11, 2017)

Lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 11, 2017)

Wife and her friends made some hippy shit last night.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 11, 2017)

dstroy said:


> That sucks man, I took my grandma out of her nursing home and took care of her until she passed. Now you won't have to worry that shes being taken care of properly because you'll be doing it.


She was in there because of breaking her shoulder and had a plate and pins put in.

They actually refused to help her pull her pants down to go to the bathroom. She held it for long periods of time. I don't know if it caused it but she ended up with a severe uti. 105 temp. 

They didn't catch it. I was mad as hell. I mean someone fresh out of surgery and you don't notice a 105 temp and her acting weird. My mom even told them she felt bad.


Bob Zmuda said:


> I'm sure that made your mom so happy. Good on you man.
> 
> It's crazy how this country treats their elderly. My Filipino in laws have both grandmas living with them and caring for them and it's totally normal.


It made her very happy. She is doing good now. The bone is healed good and the real hard physical therapy starts now.

She is in almost good enough shape to go home. She just lives a few hundred yards from me.

She still has trouble bathing and my wife is helping with that. I'm fixing to install a walk in shower with a chair for her.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Been busy. The nursing home treated my mom like shit and I came close to chocking this little bitch out.
> 
> ...


File a complaint this will tell you where:
https://www.medicare.gov/NursingHomeCompare/Resources/State-Websites.html

If you have complaints about specific RN, LVN/LPN, CNA they each have specific state licensing agencies (although CNA's may not be licensed in every state). Make the complaint so they can't do this to someone who has no loved ones to bear witness.

I'm sorry about this but very grateful she has you.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> She was in there because of breaking her shoulder and had a plate and pins put in.
> 
> They actually refused to help her pull her pants down to go to the bathroom. She held it for long periods of time. I don't know if it caused it but she ended up with a severe uti. 105 temp.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah file a complaint with the Medical Board about her doctors too!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 11, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> File a complaint this will tell you where:
> https://www.medicare.gov/NursingHomeCompare/Resources/State-Websites.html
> 
> If you have complaints about specific RN, LVN/LPN, CNA they each have specific state licensing agencies (although CNA's may not be licensed in every state). Make the complaint so they can't do this to someone who has no loved ones to bear witness.
> ...





curious2garden said:


> Oh yeah file a complaint with the Medical Board about her doctors too!


Will do. Thanks for the info.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 11, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3993399
> "Sup bitch you tryin to Netflix and chill?"
> 
> Morning doodle over coffee.


I like the MANhattan skyline in back


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 11, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3993397
> youre gonna have to match it to the one me and @Gary Goodson already have.


I approve of the color, but needs bear


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 11, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Will do. Thanks for the info.


and the actual nursing home administer. they have their own organization as well. some states have patient advocates (ombudsman) for complaints. and an hours' worth of time with an elder law attorney specializing in NH problems may yield some info. good luck


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> and the actual nursing home administer. they have their own organization as well. some states have patient advocates (ombudsman) for complaints. and an hours' worth of time with an elder law attorney specializing in NH problems may yield some info. good luck


Good advice BB


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 11, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Good advice BB


yeah, I went a few rounds with the Alz. place my Mom was in. It was pretty nice but still... I raised a real shit storm.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 11, 2017)

White, I know you have a lot on the table right now, but don't let what they did to mom pass. This kind of shit can't stand. Bury those assholes, all of them


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 11, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> yeah, I went a few rounds with the Alz. place my Mom was in. It was pretty nice but still... I raised a real shit storm.


somehow "Alz place" brings a certain solidity to the mental image of "shitstorm"

ex used to work in a nursing home and she had stories of who flung dung


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 11, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> somehow "Alz place" brings a certain solidity to the mental image of "shitstorm" ex used to work in a nursing home and she had stories of who flung dung


it's a terrible disease, thru all of its stages. i dreaded the visits


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 11, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> it's a terrible disease, thru all of its stages. i dreaded the visits


Mama had dementia toward the end. I am grateful to (proud of) dad for having stayed by her side until the end.


----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 11, 2017)

Some stupid cow in spandex and crocs cut me in line at the gas station a few minutes ago, then she dropped a twenty on the ground on her way out. Yoink!

I spent it all on cheap vodka and jalapeno chili fries. Instant karma is delicious.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 11, 2017)

2 frenchwood doors, solo, walked off by 4:20 (nice).

ran off to support another crew doing 13 windows. finished by 6:15.

the first customer gave me beer for a job well done. i drank those while driving home. why not?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> 2 frenchwood doors, solo, walked off by 4:20 (nice).
> 
> ran off to support another crew doing 13 windows. finished by 6:15.
> 
> the first customer gave me beer for a job well done. i drank those while driving home. why not?


LOL let's make 'murica great again!!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 11, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> and the actual nursing home administer. they have their own organization as well. some states have patient advocates (ombudsman) for complaints. and an hours' worth of time with an elder law attorney specializing in NH problems may yield some info. good luck


We have an ombudsmen here. We are going to make a complaint.


Singlemalt said:


> White, I know you have a lot on the table right now, but don't let what they did to mom pass. This kind of shit can't stand. Bury those assholes, all of them


Oh I will.


----------



## Steve French (Aug 12, 2017)

Did i hit the bottle again? It was only like fifteen beers, please. Be real.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 12, 2017)

After thrashing 12+ hrs a day for the last ten days to rebuild the suspension on my car, I'm not doing shit today. 

Well, I am going to until I'mand .


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 12, 2017)

Morning RIU fam.. I think I'm gonna accomplish chilln at the pool for a couple hrs. Before it rains. With the lil one and momma..


----------



## 420God (Aug 12, 2017)

It's the mother in laws 60th bday today so I'm "working" to get out of it. I have a deer pick up 2 hours away with a half a dozen lakes in between I'll be stopping at on the way home.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 12, 2017)

420God said:


> It's the mother in laws 60th bday today so I'm "working" to get out of it. I have a deer pick up 2 hours away with a half a dozen lakes in between I'll be stopping at on the way home.
> View attachment 3993677


 my god, God, that steering wheel and rod are absolutely without a scratch. When I die, I wanna live in your creation.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2017)

420God said:


> It's the mother in laws 60th bday today so I'm "working" to get out of it. I have a deer pick up 2 hours away with a half a dozen lakes in between I'll be stopping at on the way home.
> View attachment 3993677


Missed you last night, can't wait for your off season.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 12, 2017)

Steve French said:


> Did i hit the bottle again? It was only like fifteen beers, please. Be real.


The bottle of wine I was using for maneuvering fuel dropped its volume amazingly quickly. I learned in collage that liquids have a higher evaporation rate at elevated temperatures. Using an old textbook nomogram and a ruler. I correlated the loss rate to a room temperature of 162 degrees. No wonder I woke up sweaty.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> The bottle of wine I was using for maneuvering fuel dropped its volume amazingly quickly. I learned in *collage* that liquids have a higher evaporation rate at elevated temperatures. Using an old textbook nomogram and a ruler. I correlated the loss rate to a room temperature of 162 degrees. No wonder I woke up sweaty.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 12, 2017)

curious2garden said:


>


I proudly have* a degree from the Massachussetts Institute of Alcohol. That's right, my brain is an alum of MIA!

*(uncrosses fingers)


----------



## srh88 (Aug 12, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I proudly have* a degree from the Massachussetts Institute of Alcohol. That's right, my brain is an alum of MIA!
> 
> *(uncrosses fingers)


Lol


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 12, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Lol


Lol Annie came up with MIA; I stoled it


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 12, 2017)

Steve French said:


> Did i hit the bottle again? It was only like fifteen beers, please. Be real.


You were in bed and the you said something like "hey look what I found!" And busted out with a small bottle. 

Awesome!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Lol


You were epic! How you feeling this morning? I fixed my pool heater this morning. Yesterday using mason's twine instead of my fish tape I pulled a wire loose while I added the new valve actuator to the pool's panel! LOL

No one tell @neosapien shhhhh!!! (missed you too neo)


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 12, 2017)

I made daytime brownies yesterday (mostly sativa trim) and this morning I wrapped em individually for the freezer. 
Small & mighty, each one is only about 2" X 2". 
Made the mistake of eating two this morning, and holy shit I'm buzzed!  

But my sinuses cleared up nicely. 
Has anyone else noticed that cannabis works great for relieving sinus congestion? 

When I do a bong hit, relief is almost instant!


----------



## srh88 (Aug 12, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> You were epic! How you feeling this morning? I fixed my pool heater this morning. Yesterday using mason's twine instead of my fish tape I pulled a wire loose while I added the new valve actuator to the pool's panel! LOL
> 
> No one tell @neosapien shhhhh!!! (missed you too neo)


I'm super hungover but I have to work now.. little emergency job.. one of my customers has a leak


----------



## Bareback (Aug 12, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I made daytime brownies yesterday (mostly sativa trim) and this morning I wrapped em individually for the freezer.
> Small & mighty, each one is only about 2" X 2".
> Made the mistake of eating two this morning, and holy shit I'm buzzed!
> 
> ...


What strain ?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 12, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I'm super hungover but I have to work now.. little emergency job.. one of my customers has a leak


Drink 100proof booze with water and avoid any sweet mixers to avoid hangovers


----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 12, 2017)

Gonna be trimming this Dragonfruit x Dave's Mom all day. So fucking gooey you could toss a bud against the wall and it would stick.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 12, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Drink 100proof booze with water and avoid any sweet mixers to avoid hangovers


I'll try it.. I was drinking lots of rum and also plowed through a case of beer last night


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 12, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I'll try it.. I was drinking lots of rum and also plowed through a case of beer last night


Yikes, no wonder you're hungover. I can only drink a few beers before I get feeling all full and bloated but then I'm pretty tiny.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 12, 2017)

Bareback said:


> What strain ?


Durban poison & black willie.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 12, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> View attachment 3993792
> 
> Gonna be trimming this Dragonfruit x Dave's Mom all day. So fucking gooey you could toss a bud against the wall and it would stick.


That must be terrible for you! 

But seriously, that is *very* nice. 
What's your secret to success?


----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 12, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> That must be terrible for you!
> 
> But seriously, that is *very* nice.
> What's your secret to success?


Thanks, man. Tbh, I don't really do anything special. Just feed with Mountain Dew 16-16-16, cut off as many fan leaves as I can and flush once a week. Major yieldage every time.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 12, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Drink 100proof booze with water and avoid any sweet mixers to avoid hangovers


Whiskey or scotch on the rocks? 

A lot of people overlook good white wine. It may not be a manly drink, but pound a couple of liters and it will kick your ass, bigly. 
Hangovers are almost non-existent, especially if you drink a few glasses of ice water. 
Avoid the cheap stuff like Franzia & Fish Eye. 
Bota box makes great wine, and it is very affordable. 

Red wine is also good, but I've found that pounding a lot of it can bring a hangover + digestive "issues"...


----------



## srh88 (Aug 12, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Red wine is also good, but I've found that pounding a lot of it can bring a hangover + digestive "issues"...


not so chunky stools? 

i accomplished working hung over and it was by where i grew up, so i also accomplished jumping off a tressel into the water. hangover gone instantly lol





not my pic.. it was on google, but still one of my favorite spots ever... used to spend almost everyday in the woods behind it and swim in the river in the summer


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 12, 2017)

srh88 said:


> not so chunky stools?
> 
> i accomplished working hung over and it was by where i grew up, so i also accomplished jumping off a tressel into the water. hangover gone instantly lol
> 
> ...


Isn't that river where those lil vampire dick fish live? They swim up your pecker and lodge in then suck dick blood. Hope you kept your tighty whities on


----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 12, 2017)

Vampire Dick Fish. Perfect name for a punk band.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 12, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Isn't that river where those lil vampire dick fish live? They swim up your pecker and lodge in then suck dick blood. Hope you kept your tighty whities on


nah no dick fish there lol


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 12, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> Thanks, man. Tbh, I don't really do anything special. Just feed with Mountain Dew 16-16-16, cut off as many fan leaves as I can and flush once a week. Major yieldage every time.


real talk...

motherfuckin' hard mode...


----------



## lokie (Aug 12, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Whiskey or scotch on the rocks?
> 
> A lot of people overlook good white wine. It may not be a manly drink, but pound a couple of liters and it will kick your ass, bigly.
> Hangovers are almost non-existent, especially if you drink a few glasses of ice water.
> ...


Liquor is not often the answer , but it's worth a SHOT .


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> View attachment 3993792
> 
> Gonna be trimming this Dragonfruit x Dave's Mom all day. So fucking gooey you could toss a bud against the wall and it would stick.


Wow just f'n wow!!! When I grow up I wanna grow like that, so beautiful.



srh88 said:


> not so chunky stools?
> 
> i accomplished working hung over and it was by where i grew up, so i also accomplished jumping off a tressel into the water. hangover gone instantly lol
> 
> ...


Beautiful, this belongs in cab's beautiful thread, that's amazing.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 12, 2017)

srh88 said:


> nah no dick fish there lol


Yet


----------



## dangledo (Aug 12, 2017)

What up everyone. Been busy busy but that's the way I stay. Had some time and hit some trails first thing.
 Then Cleaned up some lowers. @5 weeks
 

Cooked a pizza on the smoker. Really crispy. Didn't let the 'dirty' smoke burn off enough, though. tastes like shit. Crispy shit.
 
Let the little one kick around in the tub with an 'otteroo'. A float around his neck seemed like a bad idea at first. He loves it though. 
 
Can you see his butt chin? Totally a dominate trait. 

Picked some sweet corn from my neighbor. Looks about perfect. Was really hot and wet at the start of the season so I'm pretty sure it's the best I've had.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 12, 2017)

Processed a zillion dianthus seeds for next year. 
Mostly hot pink but there are a few white, blue, and orange. 

Marigolds are next. I like planting them around our garden because pests don't like the smell. 
They are also *very* tough and will thrive just about anywhere. 
I like that trait in a plant...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 12, 2017)

srh88 said:


> not so chunky stools?


Yep, too much red wine gives me the dreaded '_purple squirts_'. 

Not pretty...


----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 12, 2017)

Some Goatwreck x Darby. Thinking about baking some cookies for a change. Oatmeal raisin, chocolate chip. Maybe some rice krispies, but I always seem to fuck those up.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 12, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Alright...but I'm tellin ya...those women just knocked off one of their husbands and that's the aftermath. Just look at those "cat-that-ate-the-canary faces."
> 
> That isn't menstrual
> That isn't childbirth
> ...


ROTFLMAO


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 12, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Yet


That he's aware of


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 12, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Whiskey or scotch on the rocks?


Mostly bourbon- I like to drink it out of 100 year-old cups made out of Scottish highland cattle horn, or alternately, from a sperm whale's tooth



Chunky Stool said:


> A lot of people overlook good white wine. It may not be a manly drink, but pound a couple of liters and it will kick your ass, bigly.
> Hangovers are almost non-existent, especially if you drink a few glasses of ice water.
> Avoid the cheap stuff like Franzia & Fish Eye.
> Bota box makes great wine, and it is very affordable.
> ...


My family is French- we're born knowing all about wine 

and some other things


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 12, 2017)

I accomplished getting stoned as a mofo. And doing absolutely fuck all.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 12, 2017)

another fix it job today.

seriously people, caulk is only for covering small gaps and seams. 

today's job only had small gaps and seams too. some dumb fuck just didn't know how the fuck to caulk it seemed.

hours of scraping and rubbing and cleaning for minutes worth of re-applying.

insanity.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 12, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> another fix it job today.
> 
> seriously people, caulk is only for covering small gaps and seams.
> 
> ...


 Many men have an unrealistic impression of the size of their caulk


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 12, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Many men have an unrealistic impression of the size of their caulk


yeah, but usually men will think their small caulk is huge. this person thought that they needed to really jam the hole with a large caulk (bead). got their white caulk all over the place. just unprofessional.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 12, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> got their white caulk all over the place. just unprofessional.


Bucaulkke.


----------



## Los Reefersaurus (Aug 12, 2017)

I made a youtube video and posted it. On worms and Fungi

I guess a link helps


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 12, 2017)

Los Reefersaurus said:


> I made a youtube video and posted it. On worms and Fungi


Link?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 13, 2017)

FUCK!!! 
My shrubbery collapsed & now I've got a new project. 
Gotta prop it up, trim to the max, and take a few clones. 
 

 
Close-up of the split.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> FUCK!!!
> My shrubbery collapsed & now I've got a new project.
> Gotta prop it up, trim to the max, and take a few clones.
> View attachment 3994364
> ...


Ouch


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 13, 2017)

I planted a shit ton of "native plants" in my front yard and built 2 new raised beds. 

I'm over battling the lawn. It's just about impossible to grow one in the high sierras. The native soil is extremely sandy/acidic, pine needles constantly fall on it and once you finally have it looking good 4 ft of snow buried it. 

The shit I planted is hardy to -30. Ha!


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 13, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> FUCK!!!
> My shrubbery collapsed & now I've got a new project.
> Gotta prop it up, trim to the max, and take a few clones.
> View attachment 3994364
> ...



TIMMMMMMMMMMMBBBERRRRRR!!!


----------



## neosapien (Aug 13, 2017)

Had a pretty successful day of hiking with the little one.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 13, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Had a pretty successful day of hiking with the little one.
> 
> View attachment 3994467 View attachment 3994468 View attachment 3994469


Oh fuck Neo! Zombie deer, look at the eyes! Hope you weren't bitten.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 13, 2017)

I put in a long weekend at the sawmill, and made some cool ass round wood paneling and fuax timber frame . And some 22" wide heart pine slabs for counter tops 2 1/2" thick . Fucking heavy as hell , I need a blow job , I mean massage but I'll settle for either.


----------



## Los Reefersaurus (Aug 13, 2017)

trimmed and bagged, .56g per watt hempstar from Spectrumking 600's with UV and IR supplementation. 62% of what I would normally do with de hps and no supplementation


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh fuck Neo! Zombie deer, look at the eyes! Hope you weren't bitten.


Shit exactly what I was thinking! He must kill them and eat them


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 13, 2017)

Kids+work+tomatoes= exhaustion and no time.

Hope you've all been good...I stabbed my finger to the bone today.....that's all 


Oh and I'm ready for the season to be over.......already planning a vacation to the coast....can't fucking wait 

 
He's growing


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Kids+work+tomatoes= exhaustion and no time.
> 
> Hope you've all been good...I stabbed my finger to the bone today.....that's all
> 
> ...


OMG he's huge AND cute! Lady killer  btw which coast?


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 13, 2017)

I think at some point I pooped. That's about all I accomplished today.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2017)

Metasynth said:


> I think at some point I pooped. That's about all I accomplished today.


I finished a cover for my sewing machine so nothing epic done here either. You growing?


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 13, 2017)

Nope, not growing at the moment. Trying to adjust to being single and make money.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2017)

Metasynth said:


> Nope, not growing at the moment. Trying to adjust to being single and make money.


Not even that  damn meta you have had a shit year


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 13, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Not even that  damn meta you have had a shit year


It hasn't been great, but it could always be a lot worse.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 13, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Shit exactly what I was thinking! He must kill them and eat them


Must use lots and lots of garlic and hot chiles


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2017)

Metasynth said:


> It hasn't been great, but it could always be a lot worse.


still it is good to see ya man


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Must use lots and lots of garlic and hot chiles


sriracha mayo is pig shortening (conceals the long of the pig)


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 13, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> sriracha mayo is pig shortening (conceals the long of the pig)


Mmmm....Longpig


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 13, 2017)

An oldie but a goodie...


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 13, 2017)

Metasynth said:


> I taste balls


Really? I taste Balls?


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 13, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> OMG he's huge AND cute! Lady killer  btw which coast?



Were guna take the boys to Casa De Fruta then on to Monterey for a bit .....then head up to Hearst castle and Morro Bay Area .....we haven't went on a trip for more than a few days at a time since my oldest was born.....so were ready for a 7 to 10 day GTFO of town ....should be fun ....once chunker gets a bit older will do the Disney land thing.....soon as the cure burps are over I'm out ...lol


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 13, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Were guna take the boys to Casa De Fruta then on to Monterey for a bit .....then head up to Hearst castle and Morro Bay Area .....we haven't went on a trip for more than a few days at a time since my oldest was born.....so were ready for a 7 to 10 day GTFO of town ....should be fun ....once chunker gets a bit older will do the Disney land thing.....soon as the cure burps are over I'm out ...lol


Nice, a little south of Big Sur, whioch is probably my favorite place on earth that i've been to yet.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 13, 2017)

I dealt with the crucial issues of our times


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 13, 2017)

Doc Holidays in Tombstone. Pictured is my gf Carrie who is an AZ Ranger and helped with keeping the peace when a sickly looking Val Kilmer was in town for the event. Carrie works with me at the nursery when she's not body guarding celbs.
She's on Kilmers right. I used to like Kilmer. Still like his movies but I don't think I want to be his huckleberry anymore.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 14, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Doc Holidays in Tombstone. Pictured is my gf Carrie who is an AZ Ranger and helped with keeping the peace when a sickly looking Val Kilmer was in town for the event. Carrie works with me at the nursery when she's not body guarding celbs.
> She's on Kilmers right. I used to like Kilmer. Still like his movies but I don't think I want to be his huckleberry anymore.
> View attachment 3994644



He does look sickly. What happened to the Ice Man??? Perhaps Ice was referring to meth...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 14, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> He does look sickly. What happened to the Ice Man??? Perhaps Ice was referring to meth...


He needs to inject the marijuanas.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 14, 2017)

Metasynth said:


> Nice, a little south of Big Sur, whioch is probably my favorite place on earth that i've been to yet.


Il spend most that time staying in San Simeon .....indeed it's gorgeous


----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 14, 2017)

Nailed it.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 14, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Il spend most that time staying in San Simeon .....indeed it's gorgeous


We camp every year in big sur. I'd live there if I didn't live here.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 14, 2017)

Finally built a compost bin to go with the raised beds


----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 14, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3994803 View attachment 3994804
> Finally built a compost bin to go with the raised beds


Best investment I ever made was a big compost pit and worm bin. Saved tons of money. Nice work.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 14, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> Best investment I ever made was a big compost pit and worm bin. Saved tons of money. Nice work.


Thanks bud! I put 1000 red wrigglers in there. Lol. Love me so vermicompost!


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 14, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> We camp every year in big sur. I'd live there if I didn't live here.


I've got video of dolphins working as a team to drive fish up on the beach....then basically beach themselves to eat em.....before wiggling back into the water to do it all over again......I like going to see the elephant seals to.....getting fishNchips in M.Bay ....eating more fish and chips in Cambria ......multiple cups of octopus ceviche in Monterey.....((mouth watering))






And yes I did dry hump the blow hole of a beached dolphin.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 14, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Doc Holidays in Tombstone. Pictured is my gf Carrie who is an AZ Ranger and helped with keeping the peace when a sickly looking Val Kilmer was in town for the event. Carrie works with me at the nursery when she's not body guarding celbs.
> She's on Kilmers right. I used to like Kilmer. Still like his movies but I don't think I want to be his huckleberry anymore.
> View attachment 3994644


Do the cops always wear those dumbass hats, or is this just for the occasion?


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 14, 2017)

Almost forgot....I told my brother about our vacation plans to see if he would watch the houses when we go. He loves that place and goes every year...anyways he sent me pictures from when we were young on a family vacation....I'm talkin years and years ago...my mom was actually still alive and with us ...I had to be no more than 12 years old if that.....I've always been the goof ball jokester of my family ....so when I saw this pic it brought back memories...I remember my mom laughing uncontrollably....I built it next to the stairs that all the people use to access the beach...lol
Obviously taken with a potato, but pay close attention to the chest region....

@Bob Zmuda


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 14, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> View attachment 3994802
> 
> Nailed it.


Your post to like ratio is very nice!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 14, 2017)

Death by SPAM! 
(fried with four small potatoes & half an onion)
Add four eggs & it's a heart clogger breakfast...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Death by SPAM!
> (fried with four small potatoes & half an onion)
> Add four eggs & it's a heart clogger breakfast...
> View attachment 3994830


Toss in some serrano peppers mmmmmmmm


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 14, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Toss in some serrano peppers mmmmmmmm


SPAM is good in this dish because it tastes like bacon, and extra salt isn't needed. I like a lot of black pepper.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 14, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Thanks bud! I put 1000 red wrigglers in there. Lol. Love me so vermicompost!


I was amazed how much plants LOVE fresh worm castings! There's a place near my house that sells 1 cu ft of castings for $10 -- which is a killer deal, but they don't work as well as my fresh stuff. 
Learned the hard way about putting big chunks of stuff in the bin. When you harvest castings, there is a good chance there will still be chunks that have not been composted/eaten. That's not good, because those chunks will bring bugs if you top-dress with them. 
Getting the correct moisture level was also tricky. Started too wet, which caused odor problems and lots of nasty runoff. Lots of bugs too. 
I ended up removing the lower three levels and dumped the stinky slime on a pile of recycled dirt.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 14, 2017)

Marco"s pizza for supper , I'm to tired to cook. I'm thinking about giving the waitress a tip , hell I'm thinking about giving her the whole thing.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 14, 2017)

Mrs. Stool managed to fuck up the vacuum cleaner again so I had to take it to the Dyson dealership -- only to discover they are open Tuesday - Sunday, CLOSED on Monday.
Oh good, I get to do it again tomorrow... 

(If you register the product, service is always free.)


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 14, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Marco"s pizza for supper , I'm to tired to cook. I'm thinking about giving the waitress a tip , hell I'm thinking about giving her the whole thing.


Yeah to tired here also.. Winn Dixie chicken for us


----------



## srh88 (Aug 14, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Mrs. Stool managed to fuck up the vacuum cleaner again so I had to take it to the Dyson dealership -- only to discover they are open Tuesday - Sunday, CLOSED on Monday.
> Oh good, I get to do it again tomorrow...
> 
> (If you register the product, service is always free.)


never knew that.. i got a dyson and i love it. its so powerful it lifts my carpets. kinda want to put my weiner in it but i might die


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 14, 2017)

srh88 said:


> never knew that.. i got a dyson and i love it. its so powerful it lifts my carpets. kinda want to put my weiner in it but i might die


You literally just convinced me to buy a dyson vacuum.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 14, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> You literally just convinced me to buy a dyson vacuum.


do you want to get a hotel room and bring our dysons someday?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 14, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3994803 View attachment 3994804
> Finally built a compost bin to go with the raised beds


Please post an inside pic of the compost bin, thanks.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 14, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> You literally just convinced me to buy a dyson vacuum.


Dyson vacuums are awesome and so is the company! If ours burned out today, I'd buy another in a heartbeat. 
We've had a few parts wear out & they replaced them free of charge. Last time it took a couple of weeks to get a 'lower hose assembly', so they gave us a loaner to minimize the hassle. 

Dyson also sends a reminder every year to bring in our vacuum for a free tune up.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> Best investment I ever made was a big compost pit and worm bin. Saved tons of money. Nice work.


Dude I'm not really into organic anymore now that i don't rock much outdoor, but i wanna worm bin in time for next year at Almanor. Omg bro, so much fun! Caught most of the fish from trolling naked crawlers. Fuckin lost the biggest bow at the back of the boat that I've ever seen. Still super bumbed about that, but what do you do? Still caught a couple in the 4lb class. Kinda bumbed we didn't get any browns either  what a fucking killer trip though!
This years hex hatch was kinda bunk, from the reports. But we did great during what hex hatch there was a month ago. Everyone is fishing the East side now and reports online weren't that great, but WE kicked some ass. Just about every other fish was a small king. Around 14-15"ers. non-stop action until around 11Am each morning. Party all the time on shore after that


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2017)

srh88 said:


> never knew that.. i got a dyson and i love it. its so powerful it lifts my carpets. kinda want to put my weiner in it but i might die


Reminds me of a story I heard once, IDK where, about a kid offering his wiener to a suckling calf.
As I recall it got pretty violent & the term "Pecker Wrecker" was born.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2017)

Just got done trimming shit loads of pounds. Had lots of catching up to do from after the camp trip. I quit!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Just got done trimming shit loads of pounds. Had lots of catching up to do from after the camp trip. I quit!


Pounds?
Makes my back ache just hearing that.

Love growing but I can do without the trimming thing!


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Pounds?
> Makes my back ache just hearing that.
> 
> Love growing but I can do without the trimming thing!


Oh man! My back!

My back has been fucked. My trimmers back has been fucked. His kids are back in school this week, he had lots to do. That made me my trimmer by default 
I fucking hate everything to do with weed right now. Sware to god. Except you guys and except this solventless cartridge I'm puffing on. I fucking hate weed


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2017)

@_gresh_
@Grandpapy
@ everyone else
Next year, we gots to get together and do some trolling on Almanor. I promise I'm in. Lemme know.

Going to whiskeytown for them kokes on thursday again. It's on fire right now. Kokes to 17.5"!!!!! Maybe we get together sooner? Lemme know


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 14, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh man! My back!
> 
> My back has been fucked. My trimmers back has been fucked. His kids are back in school this week, he had lots to do. That made me my trimmer by default
> I fucking hate everything to do with weed right now. Sware to god. Except you guys and except this solventless cartridge I'm puffing on. I fucking hate weed


Lol on TC the other night I was like, " I should be watering. And trimming. And making hash. I hate it. In fact I fucking HATE growing weed!"

Lol.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3995063


First thing I noticed is the box of milk bones.
Fuck the bag of weed - Priorities . . . puppies first.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Lol on TC the other night I was like, " I should be watering. And trimming. And making hash. I hate it. In fact I fucking HATE growing weed!"
> 
> Lol.


I'm always telling everyone i know, growing is the easy part. I could totally take care of much more than i do already if zero trimming is involved.


----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 14, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> First thing I noticed is the box of milk bones.
> Fuck the bag of weed - Priorities . . . puppies first.


 

I like to shake the box and watch them freak out.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> @_gresh_
> @Grandpapy
> @ everyone else
> Next year, we gots to get together and do some trolling on Almanor. I promise I'm in. Lemme know.
> ...


@Bob Zmuda


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> View attachment 3995069
> 
> I like to shake the box and watch them freak out.


You know who's got a great deal on them is walmart, of course right? Safeway is like 15 bucks! 


My dumb ass buys them from Safeway usually. We go through 3 of them bones a morning around here.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2017)

Wish I still had my trophy. I sometimes wish I lived closer to the bay still too!

I'd be nailing the butts right now. Sturgeon up a couple bays.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 14, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> You know who's got a great deal on them is walmart, of course right? Safeway is like 15 bucks!
> 
> 
> My dumb ass buys them from Safeway usually. We go through 3 of them bones a morning around here.


My wife buys greenies for both dogs , the one's for my dane are expensive as fuck , for her little dog not so much . And she gets the dental stix , plus some organic treats , and then she won't cook supper for me . So I'm like " well I know who she loves more".

Does anyone else use diamond dog food? I think it's really good for the money .


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2017)

Bareback said:


> My wife buys greenies for both dogs , the one's for my dane are expensive as fuck , for her little dog not so much . And she gets the dental stix , plus some organic treats , and then she won't cook supper for me . So I'm like " well I know who she loves more".
> 
> Does anyone else use diamond dog food? I think it's really good for the money .


It's all about costco for me bro.
Nutra nuggets is pretty good imo. Been feeding that for a long time. No complaints


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 14, 2017)

We do the Blue Buffalo "wilderness" for food. They have the "Denali mix", "Rocky Mountain mix" "bayou mix" etc. 

My dogs freak over it.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 14, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> You literally just convinced me to buy a dyson vacuum.


The wife and I have his and hers.

Seriously.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 14, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> We do the Blue Buffalo "wilderness" for food. They have the "Denali mix", "Rocky Mountain mix" "bayou mix" etc.
> 
> My dogs freak over it.


I use to by my food at a feed and seed store , and they had free samples of their best quality stuff , so I would get the blue Buffalo sometimes , but I never did buy any it's about 10-15 $ a 40# bag higher with the same protein values . But they closed and now I use get what I know the dogs like , plus they don't eat much of the good stuff so less shit .


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> @_gresh_
> @Grandpapy
> @ everyone else
> Next year, we gots to get together and do some trolling on Almanor. I promise I'm in. Lemme know.
> ...


Why doesn't anyone ever invite me to go fishing? Is it the female thing?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 14, 2017)

All this vacuum talk.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I use to by my food at a feed and seed store , and they had free samples of their best quality stuff , so I would get the blue Buffalo sometimes , but I never did buy any it's about 10-15 $ a 40# bag higher with the same protein values . But they closed and now I use get what I know the dogs like , plus they don't eat much of the good stuff so less shit .


Wish i could remember the name of the food i was feeding my pit before she died. It was an adult formula from a feed and seed store. My brain is fucked. I was buying the stuff for a couple years. I'll prob remember soon when sober again


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> @_gresh_
> @Grandpapy
> @ everyone else
> Next year, we gots to get together and do some trolling on Almanor. I promise I'm in. Lemme know.
> ...


@curious2garden


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I use to by my food at a feed and seed store , and they had free samples of their best quality stuff , so I would get the blue Buffalo sometimes , but I never did buy any it's about 10-15 $ a 40# bag higher with the same protein values . But they closed and now I use get what I know the dogs like , plus they don't eat much of the good stuff so less shit .


My pups all eat Blue Buffalo Grain Free Chicken for ankle biters. They do really well on it. For years I used Science Diet.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> @curious2garden


LOL yeah right we'd get out there and you'd drown me  Admittedly I talk to much, even my own father threw me overboard at the dam once.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 14, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> It's all about costco for me bro.
> Nutra nuggets is pretty good imo. Been feeding that for a long time. No complaints


YOU aren't complaining. 

Do you speak dog?


----------



## Bareback (Aug 14, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL yeah right we'd get out there and you'd drown me  Admittedly I talk to much, even my own father threw me overboard at the dam once.


Lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL yeah right we'd get out there and you'd drown me  Admittedly I talk to much, even my own father threw me overboard at the dam once.


You'd fit right in, i know it!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 14, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Why doesn't anyone ever invite me to go fishing? Is it the female thing?


Wanna go fishing?

I know where the walleye are.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> You'd fit right in, i know it!


LOL yeah I can hear it now, jump in and tell us if you see fish!



tangerinegreen555 said:


> Wanna go fishing?
> 
> I know where the walleye are.


I have the fix for walleye too! (can you actually sit still long enough to fish)


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 14, 2017)

Yeah, id love to fish with annie!

Half of fishing is just drinking. I know you can do that!  @curious2garden


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL yeah I an hear it now, jump in and tell us if you see fish!
> 
> 
> I have the fix for walleye too! (can you actually sit still long enough to fish)


I'm laggin on so many things lately. One of them is ordering the sticker/s with the name of this new vessel. Trollitup is the name. So many of us here belong on the Trollitup.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I'm laggin on so many things lately. One of them is ordering the sticker/s with the name of this new vessel. Trollitup is the name. So many of us here belong on the Trollitup.


LOL the SS Trollitup, perfect name. I do really well on the drinking part of fishing, it's the upshutting I struggle with. I've had some really learned people tell me to shut the fuck up!


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 14, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> First thing I noticed is the *box of milk bones.*
> Fuck the *bag of weed* - Priorities . . . puppies first.


Just don't confuse the two. Poor puppies...


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Just don't confuse the two. Poor puppies...


I have to keep a sharp eye on Bear. He loves grazing especially while we are busy chopping shit down getting ready to hang. Just an occasional leaf here and there though. The other older dogs I got don't graze anymore. They're just not into it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> My pups all eat Blue Buffalo Grain Free Chicken for ankle biters. They do really well on it. For years I used Science Diet.


I feed the big boy Beneful chicken and add a nice fillet of cooked salmon or halibut (breakfast & dinner) plus 3-4 eggs per meal.
He likes it (to put it mildly) as he spins big lumbering circles in anticipation.



curious2garden said:


> LOL yeah right we'd get out there and you'd drown me  Admittedly I talk to much, even my own father threw me overboard at the dam once.


Damn.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2017)

LOL I don't blame him I DO talk to god damn much. I can only imagine you telling me to talk to the bear  I just can't shut the fuck up


----------



## lokie (Aug 15, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I don't blame him I DO talk to god damn much. I can only imagine you telling me to talk to the bear  I just can't shut the fuck up


Just a little different from me, I usually would not say shit with a mouth full .


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 15, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Do the cops always wear those dumbass hats, or is this just for the occasion?


It's an historic town, OK corral, Wyatt Earp and whatnot. I was there once and once you go you don't ever have to go again. Bucket list thing. It is cool. Ppl walking around in period costumes. Actors play fighting in the streets, silver mines and plenty of overpriced touristy crap.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 15, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Wanna go fishing?
> 
> I know where the walleye are.


Walleye aren't great fighters but they sure are good eatin'!


----------



## dstroy (Aug 15, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Walleye aren't great fighters but they sure are good eatin'!


Fresh out of the water and into the skillet! 

We used to catch them sometimes depending on the season while (never caught a keeper) fishing for sturgeon in the columbia river.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 15, 2017)

Good morning everyone, I just arrived to Baby Gary's place.....gotta feed/water my one and only pot plant before work.....I can't believe how the evenings are already starting to look and feel like October ....I have a feeling the rains are guna come early this year...sitting outside on the ranch yesterday evening It felt like late October, super cool out and the sun/sky was that blood orange color....I can't wait for this year to be over.....except for the trimming part... @Aeroknow I hear you love trimming...((your hired))....your post made my hands cramp and send out texts to make sure my fisker army is on stand by lol.




@curious2garden let's go fishing, il bring the dynamite


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 15, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Good morning everyone, I just arrived to Baby Gary's place.....gotta feed/water my one and only pot plant before work.....I can't believe how the evenings are already starting to look and feel like October ....I have a feeling the rains are guna come early this year...sitting outside on the ranch yesterday evening It felt like late October, super cool out and the sun/sky was that blood orange color....I can't wait for this year to be over.....except for the trimming part... @Aeroknow I hear you love trimming...((your hired))....your post made my hands cramp and send out texts to make sure my fisker army is on stand by lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It smelled like end of summer last night.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 15, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> It smelled like end of summer last night.


I love the sound of school buses in the morning.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 15, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Dyson vacuums are awesome and so is the company! If ours burned out today, I'd buy another in a heartbeat.
> We've had a few parts wear out & they replaced them free of charge. Last time it took a couple of weeks to get a 'lower hose assembly', so they gave us a loaner to minimize the hassle.
> 
> Dyson also sends a reminder every year to bring in our vacuum for a free tune up.


I just got back from the Dyson service center. It was clogged. I watched the tech fix it & felt really stupid. 
Oh well, I know what to do next time. 
Anyhoo...
I was wrong about the lifetime warranty -- vacuum is only five years, but the internal filters are covered for life. 
We got the 'animal' about five years ago and it has been used & abused to the max. No complaints. In fact, we are thinking about buying another one. Since we registered the product when we bought it, we get 30% off a new model -- and still get to keep the old one! If we don't want the old one, they will recycle it. 
Hmm... 
We love our Samsung robot vacuum, but it doesn't have the power of the Dyson. We've just been running the robot every day, then hit the house with the Dyson every month or so. It's a thorough cleaning, moving furniture, etc. The Dyson picks up a LOT that the robot missed.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 15, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I just got back from the Dyson service center. It was clogged. I watched the tech fix it & felt really stupid.
> Oh well, I know what to do next time.
> Anyhoo...
> I was wrong about the lifetime warranty -- vacuum is only five years, but the internal filters are covered for life.
> ...


Do you dress up the robot? Like a cat suit, alligator, hippo, aircraft carrier or something?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 15, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Do you dress up the robot? Like a cat suit, alligator, hippo, aircraft carrier or something?


No, but the damn thing likes to pretend it's an artist & paints the floor with dog shit...


----------



## dstroy (Aug 15, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> No, but the damn thing likes to pretend it's an artist & paints the floor with dog shit...


We thought about getting one, but the roomba poop smear stories turned us away from it.
 
Nope.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 15, 2017)

dstroy said:


> We thought about getting one, but the roomba poop smear stories turned us away from it.
> View attachment 3995536
> Nope.


Robot vacuums have the mentality of a one year old. 
Q: What would a 1-year-old do if it found a pile of shit on the floor? 
A: Probably try to eat it, then get it all over themselves and everything around them.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 15, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> No, but the damn thing likes to pretend it's an artist & paints the floor with dog shit...


I still remember me and the wife laughing so hard we cried about your robot Vac slurping up shit ((LOL)) classic....... The funny thing is...I saw a video on the internet recently of a very large man riding a very small mini bike off a ramp into a pond .....fuckin broke my gut laughing....even funnier it made me remember your shit Vac story laughing that hard again......laughter really is good medicine.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Good morning everyone, I just arrived to Baby Gary's place.....gotta feed/water my one and only pot plant before work.....I can't believe how the evenings are already starting to look and feel like October ....I have a feeling the rains are guna come early this year...sitting outside on the ranch yesterday evening It felt like late October, super cool out and the sun/sky was that blood orange color....I can't wait for this year to be over.....except for the trimming part... @Aeroknow I hear you love trimming...((your hired))....your post made my hands cramp and send out texts to make sure my fisker army is on stand by lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If there's dynamite I'm in, let's go! (No I will not help you trim baby Gary is stacking up to be a monster!)


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 15, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> If there's dynamite I'm in, let's go! (No I will not help you trim baby Gary is stacking up to be a monster!)


I'm predicting a record harvest for a single plant .

Notice how I left the trimming part out when I invited you fishing.....but your on to me.....lol


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I'm predicting a record harvest for a single plant .
> 
> Notice how I left the trimming part out when I invited you fishing.....but your on to me.....lol


It's the SSH, you tricky devil burger


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 16, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> @_gresh_
> @Grandpapy
> @ everyone else
> Next year, we gots to get together and do some trolling on Almanor. I promise I'm in. Lemme know.
> ...


Man I wish I could, but have too much work to do while my son is here...



Emm, I mean I still have two to fall after I cut up the tree 4 left on the ground.
 

Found a nice hole to play 12" trout.


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Aug 16, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Walleye aren't great fighters but they sure are good eatin'!


All about them Trout Salmon and Pike here. Pike fight like a bastard.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 16, 2017)

CriticalCheeze said:


> All about them Trout Salmon and Pike here. Pike fight like a bastard.


I've always wanted to fish for pike & musky.


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Aug 16, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've always wanted to fish for pike & musky.



We have some Muskie up here but you got to go up near Canadian line. Decent handfuls of Pike locations.
Trout and Salmon are the big targets though. If you ever visit Maine, you got to go fishing in the Rangely area.
Good togue fishing also. Not great lakes class but we do alright up here in the woods.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 16, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> It's the SSH, you tricky devil burger


Now I know how to get you to come help me trim ....My tradition of one SSH grown just for you and named Annie will start next round.



To bad I already promised you cuts......and to bad I just reminded you that I promised you cuts.








@Diabolical666 do you still use your electric trimmers you bought a while ago?

If so, send me the info please....I love you long time.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Now I know how to get you to come help me trim ....My tradition of one SSH grown just for you and named Annie will start next round.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My trimming looks a lot like macaroni and fuck it! I trim until I feel like shit then remind myself I have a friend who will make concentrate out of the rest of it. LOL would love to see your set up one day.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 16, 2017)

I work at a major university and sometimes I see some weird shit . And today , well I saw a really fat professor pull a whole file out from between his tits ( yes HIS tits ) .


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 16, 2017)

Nearly got the car body off the frame except the gas tank filler neck runs under the frame, so I have to remove it first and the damn thing won't budge. Unfortunately it started raining, so I just ran some errands and have been playing Fallout 2 most of the day.


----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 16, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> Nearly got the car body off the frame except the gas tank filler neck runs under the frame, so I have to remove it first and the damn thing won't budge. Unfortunately it started raining, so I just ran some errands and have been playing Fallout 2 most of the day.


PICS! 

also, i love you <3


----------



## SoOLED (Aug 16, 2017)

nothing I'm still in my Pj's lol.

watching Ozark.

I did put some home depot buckets outside to dry though....


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 16, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> PICS!
> 
> also, i love you <3


I'll post some pics when I get it off of there. That gas tank is the only thing keeping me from it right now, I think? I'm pretty sure I've gotten everything else, I've got some 4x4's between the body and frame right now.


















P.S.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 16, 2017)

Dish guy just ran my gate over .....long story ....but cards are in my favor.

He asked if I was guna turn him in ......I asked how long he's worked there.....his reply, 13 years.....my thoughts, he has the keys to my new office tv...and a box in Indas room so he can record spongebob square ass on his own get up .....


No sir, I'm not in to making people lose there job.




Let the freebies rain upon thee.....






You guys wouldn't believe how much extra shit I'm getting done


5 minutes with torch and welder ....totally worth a 13 year dish employee feeling like he owes me 



K gotta go ......





Coming Mr.Dish guy


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 16, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I work at a major university and sometimes I see some weird shit . And today , well I saw a really fat professor pull a whole file out from between his tits ( yes HIS tits ) .


You say that like it's unusual...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 16, 2017)

SoOLED said:


> nothing I'm still in my Pj's lol.
> 
> watching Ozark.
> 
> I did put some home depot buckets outside to dry though....


Ozark?
I'm from the Ozarks...


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 16, 2017)

Pay no attention to the little fat kid.....look behind him ....boxes of dish goodies ....


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 16, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> My trimming looks a lot like macaroni and fuck it! I trim until I feel like shit then remind myself I have a friend who will make concentrate out of the rest of it. LOL would love to see your set up one day.


Very few people have actually seen or even know exactly where my beloved girls soak up the sun

But you and CN are two that I'd blind fold and spin in circles for a tour.....lol

Of course....


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3995949
> 
> Pay no attention to the little fat kid.....look behind him ....boxes of dish goodies ....


Chunker looks very serious!


----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 16, 2017)

This evening, I spied an elusive @racerboy71 . He only came out of hiding long enough for me to gift him several likes for his tasty choices in music, then send along a message.

He hasn't responded to me yet. It's quite possible he hates me or is just waiting to unload huge "I MISS YOU TOO" message. My anus is prepared.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 16, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Chunker looks very serious!


That's his ball....nobody touches his num nums or his big red ball.....everything else is ok


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> That's his ball....nobody touches his num nums or his big red ball.....everything else is ok


Is he a lefty? Look at that fist! I wouldn't tangle with him. So I see you birthed an enforcer  the rest of lil' Inda's life is a slide on ice!


----------



## _gresh_ (Aug 16, 2017)

@UncleBuck and @racerboy71 won't answer me in pm. i feel ashamed! all a boy wants is some hugs. I'm shaking like a dog shitting shitting razor blades over here. I need some attention god damnit.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> @UncleBuck and @racerboy71 won't answer me in pm. i feel ashamed! all a boy wants is some hugs. I'm shaking like a dog shitting shitting razor blades over here. I need some attention god damnit.


@cannabineer 
Love you kiddo! Come hang in TC and drink for a bit with me


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 16, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> @cannabineer
> Love you kiddo! Come hang in TC and drink for a bit with me


On my way com cerveja e ovos cozidos


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 16, 2017)

Take a look at the size Kokanee these guys have been gettin where I'm fishing tomorrow.
 
Fuck yeah! That's gonna be me tomorrow X's 20. 5 fish per head


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 16, 2017)

Oh yeah, i trimmed almost 2 lbs today. Good thing It was only cherry pie. That shit trims quick. Around 3.5-4hrs a pound. Didn't want to kill myself as bad today so thats a plus. The last few days I've been trimming other strains that are around 6 hrs a lb. it was kinda like a vacation today. Started at around 3am like i usually do every morning. Did a little gardening first and than picked up the scissors. First P was done by 9am.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 16, 2017)

@Gary Goodson


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 16, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> @Gary Goodson


You asshole, you fucked me for the rest of the night! Now that shits gonna be in my head.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 16, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> @UncleBuck and @racerboy71 won't answer me in pm. i feel ashamed! all a boy wants is some hugs. I'm shaking like a dog shitting shitting razor blades over here. I need some attention god damnit.


 sorry, i had to run to delaware for some tax free smokes, and this page froze up on me before i left, so i couldn't tell you before going on my smokey journey to the south lands of tax free heaven


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 17, 2017)

Made a half pound of dry sift.


----------



## MzanziMarijuana (Aug 17, 2017)

I saved a diabetic guys life today, he was having a seizure on the side of the road, and no one stopped to help, so I jumped out my car and went to see if he was okay, turns out he had a sugar low and I possibly saved his life. The guy was also deaf, so I couldn't communicate with him very well, but I'm glad the guys okay!!!


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Aug 17, 2017)

SoOLED said:


> nothing I'm still in my Pj's lol.
> 
> watching Ozark.
> 
> I did put some home depot buckets outside to dry though....



I watched Ozark myself and always thought Bateman was always pretty good in all his projects, but IMO i was a little dissapointed by this one.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 17, 2017)

Twisted a few doobies.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 17, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Twisted a few doobies.
> View attachment 3996256


I hope that's a few days worth, lol.

I roll a personal one Monday and there's still some left Thurs.

That's just the garage one, though.



Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3996255
> Made a half pound of dry sift.


Wow. That's like 32X what I get.


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Aug 17, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I hope that's a few days worth, lol.
> *
> I roll a personal one Monday and there's still some left Thurs.*
> 
> ...


I'm impressed lol.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 17, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I hope that's a few days worth, lol.
> 
> I roll a personal one Monday and there's still some left Thurs.
> 
> ...


They'll probably last through the weekend. 
I like to cut them into thirds & smoke em through my bong.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I hope that's a few days worth, lol.
> 
> *I roll a personal one Monday and there's still some left Thurs.*
> 
> ...


like this?


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 17, 2017)

Only Annie knows what I'm up to


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 17, 2017)

MzanziMarijuana said:


> I saved a diabetic guys life today, he was having a seizure on the side of the road, and no one stopped to help, so I jumped out my car and went to see if he was okay, turns out he had a sugar low and I possibly saved his life. The guy was also deaf, so I couldn't communicate with him very well, but I'm glad the guys okay!!!


About 2 weeks ago I was leaving the grocery store & I see a guy down in the parking lot - go ripping over in my truck & help him to his feet, pick up his Taco bell (in a bag). He's very weak, had stumbled in a small pot-hole in the blacktop. I offered him a ride but he refused saying he lived just across the street.

Not drunk or stoned as he was very coherent, but obviously not well either.

I hope he's ok.


----------



## dstroy (Aug 17, 2017)

Started taking my car apart to replace the clutch. I'd rather be fishing.


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Aug 17, 2017)

dstroy said:


> Started taking my car apart to replace the clutch. I'd rather be fishing.View attachment 3996303


Don't drop a bolt or you will be.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 17, 2017)

dstroy said:


> Started taking my car apart to replace the clutch. I'd rather be fishing.View attachment 3996303


Sub?


----------



## dstroy (Aug 17, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Sub?


Yep, making bout 600whp. [email protected] + meth built motor yada yada


----------



## dstroy (Aug 17, 2017)

CriticalCheeze said:


> Don't drop a bolt or you will be.


Don't jinx me dude!


----------



## Bareback (Aug 17, 2017)

dstroy said:


> Yep, making bout 600whp. [email protected] + meth built motor yada yada


Tell me more tell me more.


----------



## dstroy (Aug 17, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Tell me more tell me more.


All done for the day, new clutch goes in tomorrow. All I have left to do is pull out the starter, and pull the motor.

I tuned it myself, it's running cobb speed density on the stock ecu.

not a whole lot of suspension upgrades, it's my daily driver. got wider wheels and tires, bilstein struts, group n everything (tophats, tranny mount, engine mounts, pitch stop, bushings).

bigass walbro fuel pump, id1300cc injectors, aquamist meth injection, custom air-to-water intercooler (about 70% less volume than a front mount, better dynamic response, no heat soak)

motor was built by rallispec, and then I dropped it in. (I don't have the precision tools necessary to build a motor, just enough to check a couple tolerances)

It's got about 40k on the block/rotating assembly now.


----------



## ANC (Aug 17, 2017)

Car blew a headlamp bulb last night, so I went to get a new one and put it in. 
Discovered my one Swazi girl had purple leaves, looks quite pretty. The others next to her are the standard colour.
Topped a plant, had a nap. Checked the clones. and nothing much of value. Even my wife's turn to make food for a change.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 17, 2017)

ANC said:


> Car blew a headlamp bulb last night, so I went to get a new one and put it in.
> Discovered my one Swazi girl had purple leaves, looks quite pretty. The others next to her are the standard colour.
> Topped a plant, had a nap. Checked the clones. and nothing much of value. Even my wife's turn to make food for a change.


You fucking pepper Auzi.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 17, 2017)

Believe it or not... I went to work, asked for a raise; got it.
Was asked to leave work early due to My attitude. Popped a few vitamins into My mouth.
Had a soda... Smoked some Dokha, got lifted as fuck, took a poop and realized I need to get ready for update review on cannabis seeds that turn turt.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 17, 2017)

On our way back.
3 limits. Awesome day


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 17, 2017)

Its 105F i'm out

We could have easily limited out today. We almost did actually with how many came unbottoned at the boat.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 17, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Now I know how to get you to come help me trim ....My tradition of one SSH grown just for you and named Annie will start next round.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bonzai trimmers..they are out of Netherlands. Best if yiu have like 10lbs or more to trim..then they are worth it


----------



## dstroy (Aug 17, 2017)

Whoops


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 17, 2017)

Diabolical666 said:


> Bonzai trimmers..they are out of Netherlands. Best if yiu have like 10lbs or more to trim..then they are worth it


Cool ...TY


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 17, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> About 2 weeks ago I was leaving the grocery store & I see a guy down in the parking lot - go ripping over in my truck & help him to his feet, pick up his Taco bell (in a bag). He's very weak, had stumbled in a small pot-hole in the blacktop. I offered him a ride but he refused saying he lived just across the street.
> 
> Not drunk or stoned as he was very coherent, but obviously not well either.
> 
> I hope he's ok.


 awhile ago, i was driving home from work. the one road i take kinda is on the fringes of being the ghetto city kinda close to my house.. anyhoo. i turn off of the highway, and am coming down the road, when i see this guy laying across the small island that separated the road i was on to another that went back to the hood.. big line of traffic stopped because everyone is watching dude laying in the road... i jump out of my car and run up to the guy.. his head was all bloody and he seemed to be unconscious to me.. he finally came around and kept trying to stand up, and wasn't doing too well with that, so i kept telling him not to move, and i kept trying to guide him down to sit on the curb.. he was pretty resistant to my attempts to get him to sit. and finally he just went stumbling down the road towards a busy highway.. i didn't bother to chase him, figured i did all i really could, and started back to my car.. i finally start driving off and see a few popo cars coming in the direction of the guy i attempted to help.. i have no clue what happened to him in the first place, nor what happened to him when he left my eye sight.. hope he was ok..


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 17, 2017)

or the time i stopped coming home from work to help an old lady who was pulled over with a flat tire.. she seemed a bit nervous of me at first, but i won her over and asked if i could change her tire.. she seemed nice enough once she let her guard down.. we on the side of a pretty busy road.. anyhoo, i get the trunk open, get out the jack, and look and see that there's a lock on one of the lugs.. i go back and talk to her and ask if she has a key for the lug.. she was clueless, but eventually we found it.. i get the tire changed, tell her she's good to go, be careful, blah blah blah.. she offered me a few bucks that i declined.. i got about half way home when i realized that i'm pretty sure i left her jack sitting on the side of the road.. i looked the next day on the way in to work, and didn't see it, so hopefully she noticed before driving off..


----------



## dagwood45431 (Aug 17, 2017)

racerboy71 said:


> or the time i stopped coming home from work to help an old lady who was pulled over with a flat tire.. she seemed a bit nervous of me at first, but i won her over and asked if i could change her tire.. she seemed nice enough once she let her guard down.. we on the side of a pretty busy road.. anyhoo, i get the trunk open, get out the jack, and look and see that there's a lock on one of the lugs.. i go back and talk to her and ask if she has a key for the lug.. she was clueless, but eventually we found it.. i get the tire changed, tell her she's good to go, be careful, blah blah blah.. she offered me a few bucks that i declined.. i got about half way home when i realized that i'm pretty sure i left her jack sitting on the side of the road.. i looked the next day on the way in to work, and didn't see it, so hopefully she noticed before driving off..


I'm sure karma ignored the oversight. Karma understands intent. You are a very nice human. Few would have stopped.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 17, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> I'm sure karma ignored the oversight. Karma understands intent. You are a very nice human. Few would have stopped.


Car Karma.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2017)

racerboy71 said:


> or the time i stopped coming home from work to help an old lady who was pulled over with a flat tire.. she seemed a bit nervous of me at first, but i won her over and asked if i could change her tire.. she seemed nice enough once she let her guard down.. we on the side of a pretty busy road.. anyhoo, i get the trunk open, get out the jack, and look and see that there's a lock on one of the lugs.. i go back and talk to her and ask if she has a key for the lug.. she was clueless, but eventually we found it.. i get the tire changed, tell her she's good to go, be careful, blah blah blah.. she offered me a few bucks that i declined.. i got about half way home when i realized that i'm pretty sure i left her jack sitting on the side of the road.. i looked the next day on the way in to work, and didn't see it, so hopefully she noticed before driving off..


Once upon a time I was on a multi-day ride on my touring bike. A lady was at the roadside and beholding her flat tire with some concern. 

I pulled up and asked her if she needed any assistance.

Beholding a large male in leather and bearing his Gort helmet, she was reluctant but agreed.

I got her bad wheel off and her full-size spare one safely mounted.

She insisted on giving me $5 for the deed.

Burger 100 miles up the road tasted especially fine.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 17, 2017)

These stories remind me about the dish guy who ran my rolling gate over yesterday.....sure I was pissed he fucked my gate up...but I also like to put myself into other people's shoes, even when I'm pissed.....I built the fuckin thing myself and I knew a few minutes with my torch and welder it would be good as new...not worth a guy getting in trouble or worse at his job....he even tried to bend it back straight and finished breaking it....poor dude was already feeling super bad and embarrassed....then he broke it even more trying to straighten it ...lol....it's a giant gate that rolls closed and blocks my driveway...blocking access to my property...I wouldn't have reported him even if he didn't hook me up like he did...if he would have hit one of my cars.....things may have been different ...lol......I saw no point in punishing the dude or making him feel worse than he already did....he ended up being a nice guy, I even helped him pull some new cable so he didn't have to move his ladder 947 times.........and yes I did throw in several gate jokes while he was working......Example--he was trying to fish a cable through a tiny hole into the attic....I'm standing there smoking a cigg watching him.....after about the third time he missed the hole and got done walking all the way around the house again ....I said--- I bet if it was my gate you would have nailed it first try ...he laughed hella hard ..lol........I made several jokes like that through out him being here......point being, I treated him like I'd wana be treated.


And now I have TV in every room of my house.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 17, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> I'm sure karma ignored the oversight. Karma understands intent. You are a very nice human. Few would have stopped.


 it was on this one stretch of pretty busy road that i'd see probably one or two cars pulled over in the same 100 yard stretch at least every other day or so.. was some pretty nasty potholes that a lot of people didn't know about and ended up getting flats.. i think it's where i bent my front rim one night.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Aug 17, 2017)

racerboy71 said:


> it was on this one stretch of pretty busy road that i'd see probably one or two cars pulled over in the same 100 yard stretch at least every other day or so.. was some pretty nasty potholes that a lot of people didn't know about and ended up getting flats.. i think it's where i bent my front rim one night.


Sounds like a good spot to leave a jack!


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 17, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Car Karma.


Karmann Ghia


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> Sounds like a good spot to leave a jack!


uhm no, think of the innocent tires


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 17, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> uhm no, think of the innocent tires


----------



## dagwood45431 (Aug 17, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Karmann Ghia


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Karmann Ghia


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 17, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Karmann Ghia


 last week i almost got this guy's karmann ghia smushed.. i would have felt so bad too.. i was driving down a two way street, and he was pulling out of a driveway to this private school, on my left, and was going to make a left on the same road i was on.. i came to a stop because i was admiring his car for one, and i thought i'd be nice and let him out.. i come to a full stop, and wave the guy on, letting him know that i was allowing him to pull out in front of me.. well, dude starts to pull out, but he never looked to his left at the oncoming traffic, and almost got walloped.. thankfully he stopped before that was a reality, but i did feel bad about his taking my waving him on for thinking the traffic was clear and he didn't have to look first..


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 17, 2017)

i scadattled out of there before the dude had a chance to get pissed and chase me down..


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 18, 2017)

racerboy71 said:


> i scadattled out of there before the dude had a chance to get pissed and chase me down..


that's one of those lessons you learn like not pulling out in front of a car with his turn signal on, (and he doesn't turn)


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 18, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> uhm no, think of the innocent tires


oh, you, you, caltrop you.


----------



## Steve French (Aug 18, 2017)

It was Thirsty Thursday, you know what went down. Gay shit.


----------



## dstroy (Aug 18, 2017)

Gotta go pick up a shop crane, looks like it might rain, if it does I'm going to wait to finish until tomorrow. Everything's ready to take the old clutch/flywheel put and put the new one in. Split the engine from the transmission, it's sitting on a jack until I get the crane. Then I have to hook up the engine to the crane and put the jack under the trans.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 18, 2017)

So I'm thinking.


















K, that's enough of that...holy shit, made my head feel funny.






Good morning guys gals...driving to get some watering done.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 18, 2017)

Still dry sifting 
  
Out and about so I can diddle a trout.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 18, 2017)

dstroy said:


> View attachment 3996670


Holy Smokes that's an ass load of tubing - good thing you didn't have to disconnect all of it. You'd still be labeling.


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 18, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3996694 View attachment 3996696
> 
> Still dry sifting still
> View attachment 3996697 View attachment 3996698 View attachment 3996699
> Out and about so I can diddle a trout.


That's about the only time I'd be happy to see that much dusty stuff. I'd have moonrocks for days!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 18, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> oh, you, you, caltrop you.


plus rep, needs Cal-Trop

(about a pound)


----------



## dstroy (Aug 18, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3996694 View attachment 3996696
> 
> Still dry sifting still
> View attachment 3996697 View attachment 3996698 View attachment 3996699
> Out and about so I can diddle a trout.


That trout looks so good


----------



## ANC (Aug 18, 2017)

Purple swazi


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 18, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3996694 View attachment 3996696
> 
> Still dry sifting
> View attachment 3996697 View attachment 3996698 View attachment 3996699
> Out and about so I can diddle a trout.


man, that's pretty, all of it!


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 18, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3996694 View attachment 3996696
> 
> Still dry sifting
> View attachment 3996697 View attachment 3996698 View attachment 3996699
> Out and about so I can diddle a trout.


What are those wires?->





Beautiful little place


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 18, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> What are those wires?->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fishing poles


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 18, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> What are those wires?->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flyrod & line.

@Bob Zmuda Are you nymphing? Is that an indicator?


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 18, 2017)

trimming these tomatoes is guna suck ass....my fucking arms are sticky just going in to check my drip lines ...lol....imagine what that's guna do to the fiskers .....and things are just starting to structure and stack.....smells incredible the last few days .....all done watering and now I've got 50 miles to drive back to work.......I'm glad it's the weekend


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 18, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> trimming these tomatoes is guna suck ass....my fucking arms are sticky just going in to check my drip lines ...lol....imagine what that's guna do to the fiskers .....and things are just starting to structure and stack.....smells incredible the last few days .....all done watering and now I've got 50 miles to drive back to work.......I'm glad it's the weekend


50 miles? Wow, idk if I could handle that on a daily. 
Takes me 7 minutes to get to work.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 18, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> What are those wires?->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are my fly rods.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 18, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Flyrod & line.
> 
> @Bob Zmuda Are you nymphing? Is that an indicator?


I was. I always bring 2 rods with 2 set ups. 

I got there and nothing was rising. The water level is finally down and the fish have moved to the fast moving bubbles. Tossed the nymph rig in some white water and had luck. 

Later I found a hole where they were rising and caught a few on a royal wolf.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 18, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> 50 miles? Wow, idk if I could handle that on a daily.
> Takes me 7 minutes to get to work.


I can almost hit my work with a rock. Lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 18, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I was. I always bring 2 rods with 2 set ups.
> 
> I got there and nothing was rising. The water level is finally down and the fish have moved to the fast moving bubbles. Tossed the nymph rig in some white water and had luck.
> 
> Later I found a hole where they were rising and caught a few on a royal wolf.


4wt?
5 at most I'd guess?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 18, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> 4wt?
> 5 at most I'd guess?


The brown rod is a 5wt and the yellow one is a fiberglass 4wt but feels like a 3. Redington butterstick. My favorite rod I have.


----------



## dstroy (Aug 18, 2017)

Got rained out and had to cover up with plastic.

New shop crane
  

Does it lift?
 

It do
 

Look at all those hot spots lol
 

Zero clutch face left, like a couple mm. Look at where there should be rivets lol
 

Wonder why it was slipping?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 18, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> Nearly got the car body off the frame except the gas tank filler neck runs under the frame, so I have to remove it first and the damn thing won't budge. Unfortunately it started raining, so I just ran some errands and have been playing Fallout 2 most of the day.


I love the fallout series. I like the first two the best. I've been playing fallout new Vegas lately.


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> About 2 weeks ago I was leaving the grocery store & I see a guy down in the parking lot - go ripping over in my truck & help him to his feet, pick up his Taco bell (in a bag). He's very weak, had stumbled in a small pot-hole in the blacktop. I offered him a ride but he refused saying he lived just across the street.
> 
> Not drunk or stoned as he was very coherent, but obviously not well either.
> 
> I hope he's ok.


I'm hypoglycemic. My sugar drops fast sometimes. I keep snacks with me. I was hunting deep in the woods last year or the year before and my sugar drops. I get the shakes and I'm sweating bad. Feel like I'm about to pass out. I go to get in my hunting bag to get some snacks. They are gone. Kids got them and I didn't check before I left. I almost didn't make it out of the holler. 

Scary shit for sure.


----------



## dstroy (Aug 18, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I love the fallout series. I like the first two the best. I've been playing fallout new Vegas lately.
> 
> I'm hypoglycemic. My sugar drops fast sometimes. I keep snacks with me. I was hunting deep in the woods last year or the year before and my sugar drops. I get the shakes and I'm sweating bad. Feel like I'm about to pass out. I go to get in my hunting bag to get some snacks. They are gone. Kids got them and I didn't check before I left. I almost didn't make it out of the holler.
> 
> Scary shit for sure.


I still haven't finished fallout 4, I keep meaning to but never pick it up. I love all of them too, remember playing fallout for the first time when I was like 13 or 14.

That's some scary shit. I've never went hunting without my dad or a friend, just in case.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 18, 2017)

dstroy said:


> I still haven't finished fallout 4, I keep meaning to but never pick it up. I love all of them too, remember playing fallout for the first time when I was like 13 or 14.
> 
> That's some scary shit. I've never went hunting without my dad or a friend, just in case.


Funny how the mind can work when alone in the woods.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 18, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Funny how the mind can work when alone in the woods.


Once I spent 2 weeks hunting Dall sheep solo in the Alaska Range.
Talk about brain games - that shit can make you nutty.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 18, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Once I spent 2 weeks hunting Dall sheep solo in the Alaska Range.
> Talk about brain games - that shit can make you nutty.


I keep saying I would like to put in for the show "Alone" on history channel. It would be tough for sure.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 18, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Funny how the mind can work when alone in the woods.


I am amazed how many hunters I've encountered over the years who didn't have any survival gear with them in the field.
Getting lost & having to spend the night in the woods sucks. 
But it REALLY sucks when you die from hypothermia because you wore cotton, got wet, and couldn't start a fire or build a shelter.


----------



## dstroy (Aug 18, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I keep saying I would like to put in for the show "Alone" on history channel. It would be tough for sure.


Man, we love that show. Shit gets intense, so much self reflection.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 18, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I am amazed how many hunters I've encountered over the years who didn't have any survival gear with them in the field.
> Getting lost & having to spend the night in the woods sucks.
> But it REALLY sucks when you die from hypothermia because you wore cotton, got wet, and couldn't start a fire or build a shelter.


I carry a small back pack with the basics. A little food, candle, waterproof matches, survival bkanket, para cord, some hooks, small first aid kit and various other odds and ends.


dstroy said:


> Man, we love that show. Shit gets intense, so much self reflection.


I would like to do it but I know it would be very tough.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 18, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I am amazed how many hunters I've encountered over the years who didn't have any survival gear with them in the field.
> Getting lost & having to spend the night in the woods sucks.
> But it REALLY sucks when you die from hypothermia because you wore cotton, got wet, and couldn't start a fire or build a shelter.


or can't land navigate with map and compass, just rely on a piece of electronic gear.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 18, 2017)

I liked survivor man show the best. He has a couple internet videos that show him and his family roughing it and building a cabin.

I got lost one time in the woods when I was younger. I had to stay the night in the woods. I didn't have much with me. It got cold but stayed dry. It could've been a lot worse. 

I do remember it being like the survival shows say. When I realized I was lost a panic set in for a few seconds. I had the urge to run and find my way out. I kept my wits and took a breathe and calmed down. 

It was late and I knew I wasn't making it out that day. I built a good shelter and spent the night. Took half a day to find my way back to familiar territory.

My dad would take me and my brother out when we were very young and get us turned around and slip off. He stayed close enough to watch us. I'm glad he did.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 18, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I carry a small back pack with the basics. A little food, candle, waterproof matches, survival bkanket, para cord, some hooks, small first aid kit and various other odds and ends.


Don't forget signal!
Signal mirror & strobe light were always in my pack.
Actually used the strobe when I got lost in the desert & ran out of gas. 
It had a magnetic base that stuck to the roof of your vehicle, regardless of wind/rain. 
Only snow or a dead battery could kill it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 18, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> or can't land navigate with map and compass, just rely on a piece of electronic gear.


Being outdoors with no light whatsoever (pitch black) is freaky. 
Many people in a situation with zero light (moon, landmarks, flashlight, lighter, etc), panic and end up injuring themselves.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 18, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> 50 miles? Wow, idk if I could handle that on a daily.
> Takes me 7 minutes to get to work.


80 mile round trip to water....which isn't terrible...40 miles one way through the country doesn't take to long....work is only 10 or so miles from home....but I'm making that trip 3 to 4 times per week ATM....The craziest part is when I move up to that house full time....il be making that trip everyday for work...but that won't be until my boys get older.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 18, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> 80 mile round trip to water....which isn't terrible...40 miles one way through the country doesn't take to long....work is only 10 or so miles from home....but I'm making that trip 3 to 4 times per week ATM....The craziest part is when I move up to that house full time....il be making that trip everyday for work...but that won't be until my boys get older.


We don't worry. 

You would never drive while crafting an extremely clever & insightful post for RIU.
Nope.

Never.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 18, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Don't forget signal!
> Signal mirror & strobe light were always in my pack.
> Actually used the strobe when I got lost in the desert & ran out of gas.
> It had a magnetic base that stuck to the roof of your vehicle, regardless of wind/rain.
> Only snow or a dead battery could kill it.


I have one. Its one with a hole in it for aiming. I also keep a whistle.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 18, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I have one. Its one with a hole in it for aiming. I also keep a whistle.


Absolutely! Whistle for sure. Lots of bang for the buck(weight). 
For water filtration I carried coffee filters plus a small purifier that looked like a flute but worked like a straw. 
Never had to use it, thank goodness. 
Hmm... I wonder if they expire. 
Cool shit at the time. It did filtration by particle size, chemical sterilization for viruses, then a final carbon filtration to remove all chemicals. 
Never actually had to use it, but I've still got it somewhere. 
I think. 

Fuck, I have no idea; we moved to a different house and a lot of my shit is missing.

Probably got sold at the garage sale or donated to goodwill. 

But I'm not bitter.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 18, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Absolutely! Whistle for sure. Lots of bang for the buck(weight).
> For water filtration I carried coffee filters plus a small purifier that looked like a flute but worked like a straw.
> Never had to use it, thank goodness.
> Hmm... I wonder if they expire.
> ...


I carry a metal container I can boil water in. I normally carry a quart size bottle of water. Little sand and charcoal from a fire for a filter before boiling. I keep a small bottle of the purification tablets for if I need water quicker. 

I like the straws and thought about getting one.

Water is pretty clean here in the mountains. Boiling is about all is needed.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 18, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I carry a metal container I can boil water in. I normally carry a quart size bottle of water. Little sand and charcoal from a fire for a filter before boiling. I keep a small bottle of the purification tablets for if I need water quicker.
> I like the straws and thought about getting one.
> Water is pretty clean here in the mountains. Boiling is about all is needed.


i got one of the straws...somewhere..
But last year i did try to start a fire with a spark stick and available tinder and failed miserably. Harder than it looks. Have to make sure i have vaseline cotton balls if I am out in the boonies somewhere (which I haven't been for a while  )


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 18, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> i got one of the straws...somewhere..
> But last year i did try to start a fire with a spark stick and available tinder and failed miserably. Harder than it looks. Have to make sure i have vaseline cotton balls if I am out in the boonies somewhere (which I haven't been for a while  )


Pine tar is fabulous if it's available. That shit burns like napalm but with a more pleasant smell.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 18, 2017)

I actually used to carry napalm in my survival pack! 
Damn... I can't remember what it was called. InstaFire or some shit like that. 
Came in a plastic tube that you could just set on top of something and light a corner. 
Its claim to fame was that it would light wet tinder -- which was true. 

What they didn't tell you was that water made it pop like a mother fucker and throw little napalm fireballs in all directions! 

I've still got a scar on my left arm from an especially large blob of greek fire...


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 18, 2017)

Oh. also got schooled on starting an all meat diet. about 70% there but gotta read on it cause that's just how I am


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 18, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> i got one of the straws...somewhere..
> But last year i did try to start a fire with a spark stick and available tinder and failed miserably. Harder than it looks. Have to make sure i have vaseline cotton balls if I am out in the boonies somewhere (which I haven't been for a while  )


I have one of those also. Dryer lint works great for that. I have a little bit in the bottle my matches are in. The candle I keep in my bag is so I can dry a little tinder and small twigs if need be.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 18, 2017)

4th of july week, went out searching to see my first moose.. still no luck.. some what northern maine..

baxster national park, maine. 

cadalic mountain, acadia national park, maine. 
sandy beach, acadia..


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 18, 2017)

large mouth i caught at my favorite spot, megunticook lake, camden, maine.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 18, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> i got one of the straws...somewhere..
> But last year i did try to start a fire with a spark stick and available tinder and failed miserably. Harder than it looks. Have to make sure i have vaseline cotton balls if I am out in the boonies somewhere (which I haven't been for a while  )


I keep a large(300 count aspirin bottle) filled with shredded birch bark and a magnesium fire starter taped to it; only used once to prove concept since I smoke ciggies and always have a couple lighters near lol
Forgot about the little chunk of 000 steel wool too


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 18, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I keep a large(300 count aspirin bottle) filled with shredded birch bark and a magnesium fire starter taped to it; only used once to prove concept since I smoke ciggies and always have a couple lighters near lol
> Forgot about the little chunk of 000 steel wool too


 i want to try and make a bow drill one day for shits and giggles...


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 18, 2017)

racerboy71 said:


> i want to try and make a bow drill one day for shits and giggles...


make sure the hole in the base plate is rough, not ultra smooth


----------



## Bareback (Aug 18, 2017)

Has anyone tried cotton balls and Vaseline . Put both in a zip lock bag and mead together then when you need it pull cotton ball out really thin and any spark will lite it up .


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 18, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> make sure the hole in the base plate is rough, not ultra smooth


 and hard wood for the drill, and soft wood for the base?


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 18, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Has anyone tried cotton balls and Vaseline . Put both in a zip lock bag and mead together then when you need it pull cotton ball out really thin and any spark will lite it up .


 yes sir, cotton and vaseline work great..


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 18, 2017)

racerboy71 said:


> and hard wood for the drill, and soft wood for the base?


Actually you want soft wood for both, but non resinous.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 18, 2017)

I got straight up stabbed tonight.. awesome!


----------



## srh88 (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 19, 2017)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 3997172


What happened?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 19, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> What happened?


Jealous girl kind of thing.. chick flipped out and lied to a dude.. he stabbed me and I ruined him.. realized I was seriously leaking.. went to a hospital


----------



## srh88 (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 19, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Jealous girl kind of thing.. chick flipped out and lied to a dude.. he stabbed me and I ruined him.. realized I was seriously leaking.. went to a hospital


Seriously?

Damn. That sucks. Hope its not bad.


----------



## ANC (Aug 19, 2017)

God, I'm glad I'm not young enough to have to deal with shit like that.
If anyone gets stabbed in my circle, it is because they were clumsy and did it to themselves.


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 19, 2017)

I just don't go out anywhere. That's how I avoid being stabbed.


----------



## ANC (Aug 19, 2017)

I'm very much a married hermit


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 19, 2017)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 3997172


I got stabbed with a pencil in 7th grade. It looked like that, little balls were coming out....


----------



## lokie (Aug 19, 2017)

Thats a bitch for ya.

But hey look on the bright side you have a new battle story a cute scar to compliment your tat.

They say good weed is good for pain. Hope it heals well.


----------



## dstroy (Aug 19, 2017)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 3997172


Glad you went to the hospital, cause I see fat, and that means that shit is deep.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 19, 2017)

Women.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 19, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I got straight up stabbed tonight.. awesome!View attachment 3997160


Stabbed over a girl is like a compliment . That dude that you was a serious threat to his private puss . But then you showed him the true threat was to his well being . Cudos bro .

Feel better soon my friend.

PS the thing I dread most about going to the club is waking up with sore knuckles in jail.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 19, 2017)

srh88 said:


> .. he stabbed me and I ruined him..


How's the other guy look?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 19, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Jealous girl kind of thing.. chick flipped out and lied to a dude.. he stabbed me and I ruined him.. realized I was seriously leaking.. went to a hospital


I like living vicariously through you, you are doing it right

~edit~ but damn that cut looks ouch


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I like living vicariously through you, you are doing it right
> 
> ~edit~ but damn that cut looks ouch


Yeah even down to the cutting shit, he ain't no rookie, just hope he's not in jail.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 19, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I got straight up stabbed tonight.. awesome!View attachment 3997160


Sweet


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 19, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Jealous girl kind of thing.. chick flipped out and lied to a dude.. he stabbed me and I ruined him.. realized I was seriously leaking.. went to a hospital


Hate those big leaks .....if you ruined him real good and need a vacation ......il send a Fuck to pick you up....


Mi casa es su casa


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 19, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Hate those big leaks .....if you ruined him real good and need a vacation ......il send a Fuck to pick you up....
> 
> 
> Mi casa es su casa


You are a prince among men. Door to door Fuck services, chauffeured even. "We will Fuck you up!"


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 19, 2017)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 3997180


Did you send him to the dentist?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Did you send him to the dentist?


At the very least, I'm hoping he had to meet an orthopedic surgeon, now they are some real quality assholes.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 19, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> You are a prince among men. Door to door Fuck services, chauffeured even. "We will Fuck you up!"


I was looking for a catchy phrase.

Windshield stickers on all my vehicles.

Maybe even turn my Tahoe into the Fuck mobile.

T-shirts
Coffee mugs
Etc,etc,etc,etc,etc,etc,etc,etc,etc,etc,etc,etc.

Fuck inc


You know there's guna be copy cats.....so il just claim the fastest Fucks around from the beginning.


Fuck Ya!!!


----------



## Bareback (Aug 19, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I was looking for a catchy phrase.
> 
> Windshield stickers on all my vehicles.
> 
> ...


FUCK Yeah !!!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 19, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I was looking for a catchy phrase.
> 
> Windshield stickers on all my vehicles.
> 
> ...


You need to emulate Big Brown and corner the marketplace up front. FuckEx was there first. The competitors like DHL (DuckHorse Limo) are wannabees. Out-Fuck them.


----------



## ANC (Aug 19, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Hate those big leaks .....if you ruined him real good and need a vacation ......il send a Fuck to pick you up....
> 
> 
> Mi casa es su casa


Would that be a flying Fuck?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 19, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Jealous girl kind of thing.. chick flipped out and lied to a dude.. he stabbed me and I ruined him.. realized I was seriously leaking.. went to a hospital


And now the real justice begins, dish best served cold


----------



## srh88 (Aug 19, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> And now the real justice begins, dish best served cold


i did enough last night. 2 of us went to the hospital and only i got out


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 19, 2017)

Morning coffee sketch. 

"Asian tourist trout"


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 19, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I got stabbed with a pencil in 7th grade. It looked like that, little balls were coming out....


A buddy of mine got stabbed with a pencil in jail and didn't go to the nurse. He about died from it.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 19, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> A buddy of mine got stabbed with a pencil in jail and didn't go to the nurse. He about died from it.


I got stabbed with a pencil in high school and there's still a lead "dot" in the skin


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 19, 2017)

A friend accidentally stabbed me in the hand while we were skinning a deer in my garage. 
The blood trail was more of a stream than droplets.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I was looking for a catchy phrase.
> 
> Windshield stickers on all my vehicles.
> 
> ...


How about Uber Fuck??


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 19, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I got stabbed with a pencil in high school and there's still a lead "dot" in the skin


It perforated my friends bowel or something. I don't remember exactly what. 

His cell mate called the guards and saved his life.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 19, 2017)

Getting a haircut with little Inda....he starts school this coming week....he told me he wants a hair cut some mcdonalds then a quick shower so he's not all itchy......after that he says he's guna play his X-Box.....sounds like he's got it all planned out......he also informed me that a tigers blood icee from the shaved ice place would be much appreciated.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 19, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3997350
> Morning coffee sketch.
> 
> "Asian tourist trout"


Little Inda says nice fisherman fish that fishes.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Getting a haircut with little Inda....he starts school this coming week....he told me he wants a hair cut some mcdonalds then a quick shower so he's not all itchy......after that he says he's guna play his X-Box.....sounds like he's got it all planned out......he also informed me that a tigers blood icee from the shaved ice place would be much appreciated.


LOL guess you know what you are doing today!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 19, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> A friend accidentally stabbed me in the hand while we were skinning a deer in my garage.
> The blood trail was more of a stream than droplets.


Shit happens.

This guy gave me a bunch of aluminum wheels that still had the tire on them. Said he would spilt the money if I cut the tire off. I was using a box cutter cutting the tires off and using a sawz all to cut the beads off the rims. 

I slipped and drove the box cutter into my arm right about where @srh88 stab wound is. It squirt blood and I stuck my thumb in the hole and walked inside. When I pulled my thumb out it was bleeding and had air bubbles coming out. Freaked me out a bit for a few seconds.

I drank a few beers and smoked a fatty, let my wife clean it and sew it up with needle and thread.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 19, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Shit happens.
> 
> This guy gave me a bunch of aluminum wheels that still had the tire on them. Said he would spilt the money if I cut the tire off. I was using a box cutter cutting the tires off and using a sawz all to cut the beads off the rims.
> 
> ...


I was ready to just super glue mine then cops came.. they put me in cuffs and when they did I had to move the shirt i took off to cover the cut. Cop seen how bad I was leaking.. realized it was self defense. Then he tried to get me to go with him to the hospital. I was like fuck that,. You're going to take me to jail lol. But to my surprise he was honest. Called an ambulance and no charges were pressed on me


----------



## dstroy (Aug 19, 2017)

Got sidetracked trying to find my tap and die set, found it and spent a couple hours chasing threads.

Got the new clutch in and mated the motor and trans, it was a bitch and a half doing it by myself. 

Had to keep walking to the front and both sides making sure that the input shaft on the trans and the clutch disc were lined up right and square. Woulda taken like 10 minutes with a buddy that knew what they were doing. 

Then, when it was together I had to fuck with the clutch fork trying to get the throwout bearing to hook up to the pressure plate. Ended up having to remove the slave cylinder for like 10 seconds to get enough play to get them together. The pedal feels right now though, and turning the engine over by hand all four wheels spin so that's good.
Looking forward to that new clutch smell 

Got my new ph sensor in the mail today, it's been sitting in buffer solution for a few hours so fingers crossed that it calibrates, the sponge was pretty dry when it got here.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 19, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I was ready to just super glue mine then cops came.. they put me in cuffs and when they did I had to move the shirt i took off to cover the cut. Cop seen how bad I was leaking.. realized it was self defense. Then he tried to get me to go with him to the hospital. I was like fuck that,. You're going to take me to jail lol. But to my surprise he was honest. Called an ambulance and no charges were pressed on me


I hit a cop one time and didn't get charged. They showed up to break a fight up I was in. I got hurt pretty bad. It was mixed haze of rage and a concussion when the cop grabbed me. I didn't know and attacked him. Took a baton to the head.

They put me in the back of the car. The cop let me go. He asked me why I did it. I told him I was attacked out of nowhere. I did know who was friend or foe.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 19, 2017)

gyyhjudikkjkkiikki&YtyrghghGVFGGFGF ,m mbggbgbvbv BHmnnhmnhm


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 19, 2017)

^^^^^ That was a post from my 8 month old daughter.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 19, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> gyyhjudikkjkkiikki&YtyrghghGVFGGFGF ,m mbggbgbvbv BHmnnhmnhm


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> ^^^^^ That was a post from my 8 month old daughter.


LOL she's a real cutie patootie, you need to start a pig farm too.


----------



## dstroy (Aug 19, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> ^^^^^ That was a post from my 8 month old daughter.


I miss when mine were 8 months old and didn't get into everything within reach.

We had to put a double child latch on the snack cabinet because my youngest figured out how to open it and ripped open all the goodies.


----------



## v.s one (Aug 19, 2017)

racerboy71 said:


> 4th of july week, went out searching to see my first moose.. still no luck.. some what northern maine..View attachment 3997010
> 
> baxster national park, maine. View attachment 3997012
> 
> ...


 Took the kiddos to the zoo . Pretty cool beasts.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 19, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Getting a haircut with little Inda.....


i hope you got him a conventional haircut


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 19, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> ^^^^^ That was a post from my 8 month old daughter.


Ahh.... 
I thought you had dabbed yourself into a semi-conscious state.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 19, 2017)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3997392 Took the kiddos to the zoo . Pretty cool beasts.


 lol, every where you go in maine, it's all moose stuff for tourists to buy, like say at the rest stops or even for restaurants decor.. you might see some lobsters, but the moose seems to be the front runner.. i've been going up there for like 9 years or so now, and i thought about how i'd never seen a moose in all of my travels thus far, so decided to try and do something about it.. we drove up to the moose head lake region, sounds like a good place to start looking for a moose right? wrong, lol.. we ended up on this miles long logging road out in the middle of no where, and never saw poo.. on the drive back, a bunch of cars were pulled over on this small bridge, so the gf thought that maybe there was a moose.. she stopped and asked, and the people said no, not now, but they saw one off in the distance going out of the water up on to the land about 20 minutes or so ago.. i was so bummed.. we went and had dinner at the happy moose lodge, and drove home, still a moose virgin..


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 19, 2017)

$9000 door today in the 'new rich' part of town, frenchwood hinged inswing. based on how the door went they would do the rest of their windows with us or not. so off i headed.

put up plastic over the entire room like a scene from dexter. removed the old door and cut back siding, drywall, and carpet all the way back the rough opening. set the new door flush with the interior and fastened her down with screws, shims and foam. perfect reveals and operation all over.

my helper put up the outside trim with caulk lines so straight that they didn't need to be painted. i trimmed the inside: 1x4 casing up the sides, a protruding piece over those capped with a 1x6, and the cherry on top was a custom routered and milled cove-to-roundover-to-ledge piece which i created myself. i cut my pieces to perfection and returned them to the wall with compound miter cuts as the beta hubby and bitch wife and their retarded kids and grandma all looked on. confidence level was 100%. it was art in motion.

only thing left to do was to slap on the hardware.

not only was it the wrong hardware (which they knowingly sent me out with and did not even tell me), but we were missing a bushing, the small little screw that is alan-keyed into the handle to hold the handles into place.

during the close-out demonstration the handle literally fell off the door. 

welp, so much for doing their windows.

that was the only time i have ever yelled and screamed after a job in anger.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 19, 2017)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, every where you go in maine, it's all moose stuff for tourists to buy, like say at the rest stops or even for restaurants decor.. you might see some lobsters, but the moose seems to be the front runner.. i've been going up there for like 9 years or so now, and i thought about how i'd never seen a moose in all of my travels thus far, so decided to try and do something about it.. we drove up to the moose head lake region, sounds like a good place to start looking for a moose right? wrong, lol.. we ended up on this miles long logging road out in the middle of no where, and never saw poo.. on the drive back, a bunch of cars were pulled over on this small bridge, so the gf thought that maybe there was a moose.. she stopped and asked, and the people said no, not now, but they saw one off in the distance going out of the water up on to the land about 20 minutes or so ago.. i was so bummed.. we went and had dinner at the happy moose lodge, and drove home, still a moose virgin..


That's a bummer as they are really a regal animal.
I've actively hunted them for 17 years now and my partner and I have totaled somewhere around 19 bulls.
I really like em & our diet wouldn't be the same without them. : )


----------



## v.s one (Aug 19, 2017)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, every where you go in maine, it's all moose stuff for tourists to buy, like say at the rest stops or even for restaurants decor.. you might see some lobsters, but the moose seems to be the front runner.. i've been going up there for like 9 years or so now, and i thought about how i'd never seen a moose in all of my travels thus far, so decided to try and do something about it.. we drove up to the moose head lake region, sounds like a good place to start looking for a moose right? wrong, lol.. we ended up on this miles long logging road out in the middle of no where, and never saw poo.. on the drive back, a bunch of cars were pulled over on this small bridge, so the gf thought that maybe there was a moose.. she stopped and asked, and the people said no, not now, but they saw one off in the distance going out of the water up on to the land about 20 minutes or so ago.. i was so bummed.. we went and had dinner at the happy moose lodge, and drove home, still a moose virgin..


 where I'm from you can see them randomly. Just have your dogs on mute .if they like to bark they will rush at you or if they have babies.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 20, 2017)

I remembered the name of that napalm-like fire starter I mentioned earlier. It's *EZ Fire*. 
This stuff really works, even with wet fuel (might take two).


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 20, 2017)

I achieved some peace and quiet, finally! Had friends visiting for 12 days and am finally freeeee!!!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 20, 2017)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, every where you go in maine, it's all moose stuff for tourists to buy, like say at the rest stops or even for restaurants decor.. you might see some lobsters, but the moose seems to be the front runner.. i've been going up there for like 9 years or so now, and i thought about how i'd never seen a moose in all of my travels thus far, so decided to try and do something about it.. we drove up to the moose head lake region, sounds like a good place to start looking for a moose right? wrong, lol.. we ended up on this miles long logging road out in the middle of no where, and never saw poo.. on the drive back, a bunch of cars were pulled over on this small bridge, so the gf thought that maybe there was a moose.. she stopped and asked, and the people said no, not now, but they saw one off in the distance going out of the water up on to the land about 20 minutes or so ago.. i was so bummed.. we went and had dinner at the happy moose lodge, and drove home, still a moose virgin..


I used to camp at Kezar lake campground, now closed, in the late 80s/early 90s. There was a swamp around the back of the campground where we'd see moose every morning. 

You need to talk sexy to them.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 20, 2017)

Popped some new beans, transplanted everything up, took cuts, started a new cycle, turned 60+ gallons of soil. Turning that every week is already getting old, gotta look into building a tumbler. Just need to find a 75-100 gallon barrel, or something, on the cheap.


----------



## dstroy (Aug 20, 2017)

Finished putting my car back together.
 
Burping the coolant. 
 

Waiting for it to cool down, it usually sucks up a bit more coolant so I leave the funnel on there.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 20, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I used to camp at Kezar lake campground, now closed, in the late 80s/early 90s. There was a swamp around the back of the campground where we'd see moose every morning.
> 
> You need to talk sexy to them.


Took a while, but the ending was worth it.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 20, 2017)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I achieved some peace and quiet, finally! Had friends visiting for 12 days and am finally freeeee!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3997663


You look pretty.. I'd probably let you pee in my mouth.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2017)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I achieved some peace and quiet, finally! Had friends visiting for 12 days and am finally freeeee!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3997663


Barbie is fucking envious of your lifestyle


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 20, 2017)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I achieved some peace and quiet, finally! Had friends visiting for 12 days and am finally freeeee!!!
> View attachment 3997663


dang, imagine being the meat in that sammich, jus' sayin'


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 20, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I used to camp at Kezar lake campground, now closed, in the late 80s/early 90s. There was a swamp around the back of the campground where we'd see moose every morning.
> 
> You need to talk sexy to them.


lol, first thing I did was google "unsolved murders at Lake Kezar".


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 20, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> lol, first thing I did was google "unsolved murders at Lake Kezar".


That fuckin mp44sarge guy won't respond to my emails. My cousin finally got onto that forum and posted in the thread, check it when you get a chance. 

Wtf do you think is up with the guy? Do you think he is just using all the info we're telling him as more provenance? I just don't get it.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 20, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> That fuckin mp44sarge guy won't respond to my emails. My cousin finally got onto that forum and posted in the thread, check it when you get a chance.
> 
> Wtf do you think is up with the guy? Do you think he is just using all the info we're telling him as more provenance? I just don't get it.


I wondered about you aero, maybe the guy either doesn't really want to sell for whatever reason (and feels he does not owe you an explanation) or he doesn't want to tell you he want's $1500 for it. that said, if I were him in any of those situations, i wouldn't have responded to your initial e-mail. it sucks.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 20, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I used to camp at Kezar lake campground, now closed, in the late 80s/early 90s. There was a swamp around the back of the campground where we'd see moose every morning.
> 
> You need to talk sexy to them.


 is that an antler in your pocket, or are you just happy to see me?
hey baby, nice long legs you got there?
mind if i come over and chew on your chud cutey?


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 20, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> I wondered about you aero, maybe the guy either doesn't really want to sell for whatever reason or he doesn't want to tell you he want's $1500 for it.


I'm thinking he's a fucking pussy either way. He could at least tell me what's up instead of leaving me and my family hanging like he's doing.

I'd pay 1500 for it.

I was thinking about emailing the American legion to help. My grandpappy was the commander of his district. Maybe they'll help?


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 20, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Maybe they'll help?


well, it can't hurt, but truthfully, i think it's a lost cause. did you ever find out his IRL name?


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 20, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> well, it can't hurt, but truthfully, i think it's a lost cause. did you ever find out his IRL name?


Just Danny. It's what he said his name was when he emailed me back the one time


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 20, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> You look pretty.. I'd probably let you pee in my mouth.


No sabes cuánto me gustaría esto!


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 20, 2017)

lahadaextranjera said:


> No sabes cuánto me gustaría esto!


Your post gave me an instant boner.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 20, 2017)

lahadaextranjera said:


> No sabes cuánto me gustaría esto!


Mi verga es duro.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 20, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Your post gave me an instant boner.


Me too


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2017)

I successfully bagged one of these today


Tomorrow it will look like this






Thank you my brazilian daughter in law for introducing me to this!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I successfully bagged one of these today
> View attachment 3997882
> 
> Tomorrow it will look like this
> ...


 omg picanha omg holiest cow


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> omg picanha omg holiest cow


Yeah I'm pretty stoked, turned out the local Vons had it and I did not have to trek into LA to pick one up. I'm still going into LA but that will be to bag some prime dry aged rib eye steaks


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> You look pretty.. I'd probably let you pee in my mouth.


get BACK you Messycan weed cart tycoon she belongs to the Ice People which means ME


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah I'm pretty stoked, turned out the local Vons had it and I did not have to trek into LA to pick one up. I'm still going into LA but that will be to bag some prime dry aged rib eye steaks


mmm steks, hecking yum


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> get BACK you Messycan weed cart tycoon she belongs to the Ice People which means ME


What do you plan to do with her since you are playing for the other team?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> What do you plan to do with her since you are playing for the other team?


it ends with me calling her George

~edit~ or begins


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> it ends with me calling her George


LOL I figured you'd swap her for a couple of @mr sunshine 's carts


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I figured you'd swap her for a couple of @mr sunshine 's carts


those carts aren't gonna trim themselves bwahaaaa


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 20, 2017)

These are awesome!


----------



## dstroy (Aug 20, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> These are awesome!
> View attachment 3997929 View attachment 3997930


I did not know that I needed this until just now. Thank you kind sir.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 20, 2017)

dstroy said:


> I did not know that I needed this until just now. Thank you kind sir.


Installation couldn't be easier. They literally just snap right in.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 20, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> omg picanha omg holiest cow


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 20, 2017)

dstroy said:


> Finished putting my car back together.
> View attachment 3997783
> Burping the coolant.
> View attachment 3997785
> ...


Were you in the fast and furious with vin diesel?

Rumor has it his penis is super tiny. 

Like a button on a fur coat.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 20, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> You look pretty.. I'd probably let you pee in my mouth.


Pics, or it didn't happen...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 20, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Your post gave me an instant boner.





Singlemalt said:


> Me too


Me three.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 20, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Were you in the fast and furious with vin diesel?
> 
> Rumor has it his penis is super tiny.
> 
> Like a button on a fur coat.


Maybe he will star in a porn called "Unbuttoned".


----------



## dstroy (Aug 20, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Were you in the fast and furious with vin diesel?
> 
> Rumor has it his penis is super tiny.
> 
> Like a button on a fur coat.


I need to go to the track, haven't been since we moved to RI.

I wonder how many micro peens I could fit in my mouth, prolly 20 Vienna sausages or something.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 20, 2017)

So i was x videoing it today and I typed in, "girl gets ass fucked and farts,. I started reading the comments or whatever and by the time I got threw 3 I was convinced. I need a woman to fart on my penis while it's inside of her. I bet it feels weird in a good way, especially if you're about to cum. The woman part is negotiable.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 20, 2017)

dstroy said:


> I need to go to the track, haven't been since we moved to RI.
> 
> I wonder how many micro peens I could fit in my mouth, prolly 20 Vienna sausages or something.


Now you've got it! Lol


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 20, 2017)

@Aeroknow that's where I was playing when I hit the elderly lady with the disc.....I threw it like you would have thrown a ninja star....I was mostly goofing off at that point....it went super high did a high speed curve and headed back to earth.....I just can't believe the perfect timing....me and my buddy were saying OH SHIT!! For a good three seconds as we watch the now missile of a frisbee disc....on a certain collision course with the old women power walking/jogging.....of course my luck ((BAM))....torqued her ass good...rite in the forehead/face region....those golf discs are a lot harder than the average frisbee.....funny now, but I thought I killed her ass TBH.


Yes she survived.









I hate to repeat myself, but it seems that shitty troll thread was an epic fail.....I trust the polar bear had something to do with it's disappearance.....what a shit thread.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 20, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> @Aeroknow that's where I was playing when I hit the elderly lady with the disc.....I threw it like you would have thrown a ninja star....I was mostly goofing off at that point....it went super high did a high speed curve and headed back to earth.....I just can't believe the perfect timing....me and my buddy were saying OH SHIT!! For a good three seconds as we watch the now missile of a frisbee disc....on a certain collision course with the old women power walking/jogging.....of course my luck ((BAM))....torqued her ass good...rite in the forehead/face region....those golf discs are a lot harder than the average frisbee.....funny now, but I thought I killed her ass TBH.
> 
> 
> Yes she survived.
> ...


What? I missed a shit thread? 

Ah man...


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 20, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> @Aeroknow that's where I was playing when I hit the elderly lady with the disc.....I threw it like you would have thrown a ninja star....I was mostly goofing off at that point....it went super high did a high speed curve and headed back to earth.....I just can't believe the perfect timing....me and my buddy were saying OH SHIT!! For a good three seconds as we watch the now missile of a frisbee disc....on a certain collision course with the old women power walking/jogging.....of course my luck ((BAM))....torqued her ass good...rite in the forehead/face region....those golf discs are a lot harder than the average frisbee.....funny now, but I thought I killed her ass TBH.
> 
> 
> Yes she survived.
> ...


That story died in the shit thread. Bro, let it go.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 20, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> That story died in the shit thread. bro, let it go.


It's not a real shit thread unless someone got banned or turtled for a month.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 20, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's not a real shit thread unless someone got banned or turtled for a month.


I was told 6 people died.

See...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 20, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I was told 6 people died.
> 
> See...View attachment 3997974


Now I'm really '_bummed_'. 
Definitely a quality shit thread!


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 20, 2017)

@fellow riu members..... I bet sunni only pms you guys when you're in trouble, fucken losers.


----------



## lokie (Aug 21, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> it ends with me calling her George
> 
> ~edit~ or begins


If you want her to stick around name her "hey you" or "god damn ". at least she would learn there is a reason to pay attention . 

My preliminary research indicates George's may not have a long life expectancy .


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 21, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> That story died in the shit thread. Bro, let it go.


Hi @Diabolical666 

I enjoyed our long walk and trimmer talk the other day XOXO

I love you long time


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 21, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Pics, or it didn't happen...


You can't photograph thoughts, no matter how incredibly vivid.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 21, 2017)

So I got a knock at my door yesterday evening...I rarely have people coming to my door out here...open the door and it was my best friend I grew up with....I was shocked to see him out and about and looking normal ....He's the guy who was ran over on his GSXR by a drunk driver....totally ruined the right side of his body....he was on leave from the Air Force at the time....I actually took care of him and he lived with us for a long time.....he needed help doing everything...but we've been boys since 1st grade and his families little ranch is next to mine.....pure trouble our whole lives....but he ended up getting addicted to pain killers...long story short once the pills were gone he started stealing from me and using....sad part is, his settlement from the accident was enough for the rest of his life.....but it all disappeared....I tried to get him in a methadone clinic ....he went for 3 days and quit...so he ended up back on his parents ranch living in a trailor outside...stealing from fucking everyone.....I would still go see him every now and then...but it got to the point where he was tweakin super hard ......so he showed up and I could tell he was doing better immediately....he gained some weight and was clean and acting totally normal....back to himself...we shot the shit for a few hours and I guess his sister literally kidnapped his ass and helped him through it ....took almost 2 years....so he's clean off all drugs and has a little income....he built a little studio at his parents ranch down the street ....only thing he does now is smoke weed ...a lot of weed lol...I was stoked to see him doing good again....always nice to see people come back from such a serious case of addiction...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 21, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> So I got a knock at my door yesterday evening...I rarely have people coming to my door out here...open the door and it was my best friend I grew up with....I was shocked to see him out and about and looking normal ....He's the guy who was ran over on his GSXR by a drunk driver....totally ruined the right side of his body....he was on leave from the Air Force at the time....I actually took care of him and he lived with us for a long time.....he needed help doing everything...but we've been boys since 1st grade and his families little ranch is next to mine.....pure trouble our whole lives....but he ended up getting addicted to pain killers...long story short once the pills were gone he started stealing from me and using....sad part is, his settlement from the accident was enough for the rest of his life.....but it all disappeared....I tried to get him in a methadone clinic ....he went for 3 days and quit...so he ended up back on his parents ranch living in a trailor outside...stealing from fucking everyone.....I would still go see him every now and then...but it got to the point where he was tweakin super hard ......so he showed up and I could tell he was doing better immediately....he gained some weight and was clean and acting totally normal....back to himself...we shot the shit for a few hours and I guess his sister literally kidnapped his ass and helped him through it ....took almost 2 years....so he's clean off all drugs and has a little income....he built a little studio at his parents ranch down the street ....only thing he does now is smoke weed ...a lot of weed lol...I was stoked to see him doing good again....always nice to see people come back from such a serious case of addiction...


beautiful story, plus rep to him. 
You seeing crescents under the trees?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 21, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> omg picanha omg holiest cow


You are so lucky! You can go for dinner!


----------



## ANC (Aug 21, 2017)

Took my daughter to ballet classes and applied to have the electricity supply to my house increased. 42 80W COBs don't run on wind.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 21, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> beautiful story, plus rep to him.
> You seeing crescents under the trees?


Thought he was a goner CN....I've lost several friends to addiction...I honestly didn't think there was any hope for him... I'm glad he beat the addiction the way he did....if he could do it anyone can...he was the worst addict I knew personally...and it was everything CN...the last time I saw him before yesterday he was so high on meth...he thought I was coming to arrest him and set his trailer on fire...I just stopped going by after that one.....he also suffers from a disease that effects the joints in his hands....his uncle and grandpa both had it....he was telling me that's why he would get loaded...basically to cover up his depression...so definitely Kudos to him for overcoming all of that.....he absolutely loved your handy work BTW...((who doesn't)) lol.


Almost time to meet and have a drink BTW.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 21, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Thought he was a goner CN....I've lost several friends to addiction...I honestly didn't think there was any hope for him... I'm glad he beat the addiction the way he did....if he could do it anyone can...he was the worst addict I knew personally...and it was everything CN...the last time I saw him before yesterday he was so high on meth...he thought I was coming to arrest him and set his trailer on fire...I just stopped going by after that one.....he also suffers from a disease that effects the joints in his hands....his uncle and grandpa both had it....he was telling me that's why he would get loaded...basically to cover up his depression...so definitely Kudos to him for overcoming all of that.....he absolutely loved your handy work BTW...((who doesn't)) lol.
> 
> 
> Almost time to meet and have a drink BTW.


Oh true. I'm watching the eclipse and sensing that weird huge shadow just north of us. Haven't seen one like this since '91 in Palo Alro.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 21, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Oh true. I'm watching the eclipse and sensing that weird huge shadow just north of us. Haven't seen one like this since '91 in Palo Alro.


I was tripping hard....forgot about the eclipse and there were no clouds...lol....my brother in law was helping me water ....I said,does it seem dark .....he said it's the eclipse dumb ass.....awwww


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 21, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> beautiful story, plus rep to him.
> You seeing crescents under the trees?


This post makes a whole lot more sense now as well...lol


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 21, 2017)

ANC said:


> Took my daughter to ballet classes and applied to have the electricity supply to my house increased. 42 80W COBs don't run on wind.


They could.....


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 21, 2017)

I went food shopping. I hate food shopping, well any shopping. It's like people act as rude and inconsiderate as possible in supermarkets. And how is it people have so much difficulty ordering meat at the deli counter? You've been standing there, waiting, for 10 minutes, you should know what the fuck you want by now! This one old hag had the guy cut a 4" chunk off the end of some capicola, then had him trim all the outer fat off. They got into an argument because she didn't want to pay for the fat, the guy was telling her it's part of the cut and she's paying for it, manager ended up coming out and told her it doesn't work that way and she had to pay for it all, so she got pissed and left without it. I don't get people

I'm gonna go kill grass now.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 21, 2017)

Ok today I was working at the research lab and they have a wind tunnel , pretty cool, but then I noticed the smoke tunnel , fucking awesome. 

I just it doesn't take much to entertain a nerd.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 21, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I went food shopping. I hate food shopping, well any shopping. It's like people act as rude and inconsiderate as possible in supermarkets. And how is it people have so much difficulty ordering meat at the deli counter? You've been standing there, waiting, for 10 minutes, you should know what the fuck you want by now! This one old hag had the guy cut a 4" chunk off the end of some capicola, then had him trim all the outer fat off. They got into an argument because she didn't want to pay for the fat, the guy was telling her it's part of the cut and she's paying for it, manager ended up coming out and told her it doesn't work that way and she had to pay for it all, so she got pissed and left without it. I don't get people
> 
> I'm gonna go kill grass now.


She obviously isn't a connoisseur of Italian salumi, that fat is sublime. Imagine if it had been lardo di Colonnata and she wanted it trimmed


----------



## Bareback (Aug 21, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I went food shopping. I hate food shopping, well any shopping. It's like people act as rude and inconsiderate as possible in supermarkets. And how is it people have so much difficulty ordering meat at the deli counter? You've been standing there, waiting, for 10 minutes, you should know what the fuck you want by now! This one old hag had the guy cut a 4" chunk off the end of some capicola, then had him trim all the outer fat off. They got into an argument because she didn't want to pay for the fat, the guy was telling her it's part of the cut and she's paying for it, manager ended up coming out and told her it doesn't work that way and she had to pay for it all, so she got pissed and left without it. I don't get people
> 
> I'm gonna go kill grass now.


My daughter shoot me text about funnel cakes and then she sent another about mozzarella bacon swiss burgers , so I offered some financial advise " never go shopping hungry or stoned " she said she wanted one or the other for her birthday so I said ok your stoned


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 21, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> She obviously isn't a connoisseur of Italian salumi, that fat is sublime. Imagine if it had been lardo di Colonnata and she wanted it trimmed


My thoughts exactly. I asked about the fat they cut off but it was already in the trash. 

That stuff looks delicious.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 21, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> My thoughts exactly. I asked about the fat they cut off but it was already in the trash.
> 
> That stuff looks delicious.


Lardo is a fucking treat: Cured with salt, rosemary and other herbs. Sliced thin and wrapped around figs or pear slices, served with large nuts; or you can cook with it. My grandfather made it, since it was illegal to import from Italy


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 21, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> So I got a knock at my door yesterday evening...I rarely have people coming to my door out here...open the door and it was my best friend I grew up with....I was shocked to see him out and about and looking normal ....He's the guy who was ran over on his GSXR by a drunk driver....totally ruined the right side of his body....he was on leave from the Air Force at the time....I actually took care of him and he lived with us for a long time.....he needed help doing everything...but we've been boys since 1st grade and his families little ranch is next to mine.....pure trouble our whole lives....but he ended up getting addicted to pain killers...long story short once the pills were gone he started stealing from me and using....sad part is, his settlement from the accident was enough for the rest of his life.....but it all disappeared....I tried to get him in a methadone clinic ....he went for 3 days and quit...so he ended up back on his parents ranch living in a trailor outside...stealing from fucking everyone.....I would still go see him every now and then...but it got to the point where he was tweakin super hard ......so he showed up and I could tell he was doing better immediately....he gained some weight and was clean and acting totally normal....back to himself...we shot the shit for a few hours and I guess his sister literally kidnapped his ass and helped him through it ....took almost 2 years....so he's clean off all drugs and has a little income....he built a little studio at his parents ranch down the street ....only thing he does now is smoke weed ...a lot of weed lol...I was stoked to see him doing good again....always nice to see people come back from such a serious case of addiction...


Fucken, lifetime movie story teller guy.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 21, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Lardo is a fucking treat: Cured with salt, rosemary and other herbs. Sliced thin and wrapped around figs or pear slices, served with large nuts; or you can cook with it. My grandfather made it, since it was illegal to import from Italy


Lardo is my porn alias.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 21, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Lardo is a fucking treat: Cured with salt, rosemary and other herbs. Sliced thin and wrapped around figs or pear slices, served with large nuts; or you can cook with it. My grandfather made it, since it was illegal to import from Italy


I have a small fig tree out front that's full of fruit. I was going to wrap them in prosciutto and bake them for my grandfather for his birthday, never tried it, something I read about. I wonder if I can find that stuff. Honestly, if the majority of the figs actually make it back to the house I'll be surprised, they're like crack to me.

If anyone out there hasn't tried a fresh fig, go get some, they should be in season. Fucking tree candy.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 21, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I have a small fig tree out front that's full of fruit. I was going to wrap them in prosciutto and bake them for my grandfather for his birthday, never tried it, something I read about. I wonder if I can find that stuff. Honestly, if the majority of the figs actually make it back to the house I'll be surprised, they're like crack to me.
> 
> If anyone out there hasn't tried a fresh fig, go get some, they should be in season. Fucking tree candy.


Oh yes, yes indeed. Figs are wonderful, I have 2 trees (Mission and Brown Turkey) and planted another Mission last month. Exert self control when you make them, they don't need to be baked; I usually eat 25% of the batch before they go in the oven lol


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 21, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh yes, yes indeed. Figs are wonderful, I have 2 trees (Mission and Brown Turkey) and planted another Mission last month. Exert self control when you make them, they don't need to be baked; I usually eat 25% of the batch before they go in the oven lol


The one with fruit is a Chicago Hardy I bought last year, and I picked up a Brown Turkey about a month ago. I'm hoping the Turkey makes it through winter, it's hit or miss depending on how cold it gets. I'd like a greenhouse for them, but that's not happening anytime soon.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 21, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh yes, yes indeed. Figs are wonderful, I have 2 trees (Mission and Brown Turkey) and planted another Mission last month. Exert self control when you make them, they don't need to be baked; I usually eat 25% of the batch before they go in the oven lol


I have a volunteer fig in my backyard. I'm curious to see if it will bear fruit.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 21, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> The one with fruit is a Chicago Hardy I bought last year, and I picked up a Brown Turkey about a month ago. I'm hoping the Turkey makes it through winter, it's hit or miss depending on how cold it gets. I'd like a greenhouse for them, but that's not happening anytime soon.


Build a quickie temp greenhouse: sink 3 short lengths of 3 inch PVC in the ground and use wood 2x2 as teepee poles, throw some clear plastic around it, instant tent and will help them make through.


----------



## ANC (Aug 21, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Lardo is my porn alias.








Lardarse, Lardarse, come in.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 21, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Fucken, lifetime movie story teller guy.


Lots more to come...



Good night @Diabolical666


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 21, 2017)

Good night guys/gals gotta get up early and hit all the tomato houses with nutes tomo....I'm about to smoke and attempt to get at least 5 hours of sleep tonight...I've also gotta get all the rest of my bamboo supports done tomo....this should be the last time I have to tie/wire and stake my tomatoes until chop....it's super windy tonight so hopefully I don't have any casualties in the morning.....hope you all have good evenings and mornings as well....I'm even guna stop and check on baby Gary on my way home...so baby G updates coming tomo to.

Good night 



PENIS!!!!
 
God he's beautiful.

Such a majestic beast.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 22, 2017)

i made the sun my bitch.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 22, 2017)

I took some pics of the eclipse, then ate shrimp


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 22, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Lots more to come...
> 
> 
> 
> Good night @Diabolical666


Dude, you gotta learn to respect bitches. You can't use them as pawns to hurt people, hoes have fucken feelings bro.


@Diabolical666 can you believe this asshole? He tripping girl, you know you're special. Ay momma, remember that time you were like"does my butt look big" then I said "hell yea" and tore it up? That shit was magically delicious. Ever since that day she's been my lucky charm.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 22, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Dude, you gotta learn to respect bitches. You can't use them as pawns to hurt people, hoes have fucken feelings bro.
> 
> 
> @Diabolical666 can you believe this asshole? He tripping girl, you know you're special. Ay momma, remember that time you were like"does my butt look big" then I said "hell yea" and tore it up? That shit was magically delicious. Ever since that day she's been my lucky charm.


Pure poetry. How could any big-butt-bitch resist?


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 22, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i made the sun my bitch.


I was drunk.


----------



## ANC (Aug 22, 2017)

Planted out the seedlings from those flower seeds I germinated. I don't know the name, I just know they were pretty enough to collect seed from and keep until now.
Rain started coming down as I put the last few in the ground. They are going to look so pretty between the cacti when they flower. Felt bad for the lovely clover I had to pull out to plant these, but the clover will recover next winter.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 22, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> HEY!
> 
> I just realized @Drowning-Man suddenly disappeared. Did he get the chicken murdering job? Is he still in a tent behind the walmart? Did he relapse on the tweeks?
> 
> ...


Boo! No not in a tent in my own house. Didnt get the job, day shift wasnt available, im working at labor ready right now doing construction.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 22, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> With all the stinging flying insect problems this season, I have recruited some mercenary spiders to assist in the insect war.
> 
> Another yellow jacket bites the big one.
> 
> ...


----------



## ANC (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 22, 2017)

ANC said:


>


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 22, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Dude, you gotta learn to respect bitches. You can't use them as pawns to hurt people, hoes have fucken feelings bro.
> 
> 
> @Diabolical666 can you believe this asshole? He tripping girl, you know you're special. Ay momma, remember that time you were like"does my butt look big" then I said "hell yea" and tore it up? That shit was magically delicious. Ever since that day she's been my lucky charm.


You're so rite dude.










Good morning @Diabolical666 xoxo


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 22, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 3998533


Wait your alive?????


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 22, 2017)

Giant tomato plants look so beautiful rite before first light...already got my houses dripping the goodies before 6am..I'm on a mission....

FUCK YEAH!!!


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 22, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Wait your alive?????


Define "Alive"?


----------



## lokie (Aug 22, 2017)

This would be a minimum considered definition.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 22, 2017)

Good song skillet.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 22, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Good song skillet.


Well your back and posting...wether your actually alive isn't important.....but your working now you say.....that's good, how's the living situation...have you been able to make any moves or are you workin on it?

Where you from?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 22, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Well your back and posting...wether your actually alive isn't important.....but your working now you say.....that's good, how's the living situation...have you been able to make any moves or are you workin on it?
> 
> Where you from?


Moves? Living situation is fine. Sighned a 1 year lease in a 4 bedroom, i have 4 roommates all pot fiends (  ) i work at a temp agency on ocation. My brother gifted me a motorcycle, but my license is suspended and have to pay like 6000 to get it back so not sure what to do with with. Probly sell it and buy everything needed for a motorized bicycle which is legal. Just taking it very slow. Crawl walk run you know. But im still quite damaged probly will take a couple years to somewhat recover.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 22, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Moves? Living situation is fine. Sighned a 1 year lease in a 4 bedroom, i have 4 roommates all pot fiends (  ) i work at a temp agency on ocation. My brother gifted me a motorcycle, but my license is suspended and have to pay like 6000 to get it back so not sure what to do with with. Probly sell it and buy everything needed for a motorized bicycle which is legal. Just taking it very slow. Crawl walk run you know. But im still quite damaged probly will take a couple years to somewhat recover.
> View attachment 3998610


Well at least your working towards getting things on track...good on you for that..The reason I asked where your from is because I'm a serial killer and wanted to find you.


I was actually asking because I could help you get a job if you were near my area...I'm in Nor Cal....Anyways good luck to you and congrats on taking steps to better your situation....hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 22, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Well at least your working towards getting things on track...good on you for that..The reason I asked where your from is because I'm a serial killer and wanted to find you.
> 
> 
> I was actually asking because I could help you get a job if you were near my area...I'm in Nor Cal....Anyways good luck to you and congrats on taking steps to better your situation....hope it all works out for you.


Lol na im not from that silly place called california. Im from texas. Thanks for asking tho.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 22, 2017)

@cannabineer 

I ended up taking some sweet eclipse pics by accident.
 

It was more ((Crescent)) shaped, but I didn't get my camera out fast enough....maybe next time


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 22, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> @cannabineer
> 
> I ended up taking some sweet eclipse pics by accident.
> View attachment 3998617
> ...


The flat earth eclipse


----------



## ANC (Aug 22, 2017)

reposting for Inda.... a male Fuck.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 22, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> *Im from texas*. Thanks for asking tho.
> View attachment 3998615


I am so sorry. 
That must be terrible for you... 


@Gary Goodson


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 22, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> @cannabineer
> 
> I ended up taking some sweet eclipse pics by accident.
> View attachment 3998617
> ...


Wow!  
Is Ron Jeremy your dad?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Wow!
> Is Ron Jeremy your dad?


A majestic sumbitch, no?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 22, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I am so sorry.
> That must be terrible for you...
> 
> 
> @Gary Goodson


Yea... no.


He is from this part of Texas


----------



## Bareback (Aug 22, 2017)

Does anyone remember that big ass bull named lurch, world's largest horns.
Well I'm working at the vet school and they have one of those so I took a pic and those folks got really pissed , and I had to delete that pic or face the consequences, fuck some people are so touchy.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 22, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> @fellow riu members..... I bet sunni only pms you guys when you're in trouble, fucken losers.


Not true. She also PMs me when you're in trouble...


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 22, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Does anyone remember that big ass bull named lurch, world's largest horns.
> Well I'm working at the vet school and they have one of those so I took a pic and those folks got really pissed , and I had to delete that pic or face the consequences, fuck some people are so touchy.


They got pissed because you took a pic?

Did they tell you why you couldn't take pics?

I need you to take another pic.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 22, 2017)

ANC said:


> reposting for Inda.... a male Fuck.


Such cute little Fucklets...


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 22, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Does anyone remember that big ass bull named lurch, world's largest horns.
> Well I'm working at the vet school and they have one of those so I took a pic and those folks got really pissed , and I had to delete that pic or face the consequences, fuck some people are so touchy.


Betcha they stole the bull, explaining not wanting pics taken. You're in Texas, you know what to do with cattle thieves; yep, hang them!


----------



## Bareback (Aug 22, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> They got pissed because you took a pic?
> 
> Did they tell you why you couldn't take pics?
> 
> I need you to take another pic.


Yeah they got really pissed , I don't know exactly why , but I think they own the rights to any images of their stuff. 
About a month ago they had a elephant and the whole place was on lock down with armed guards


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 22, 2017)

Beans, fried pork skins, Pico de gallo, Louisiana hotsauce and doritos


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 22, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Beans, fried pork skins, Pico de gallo, Louisiana hotsauce and doritosView attachment 3998783


Am i the only stoner that doesn't care for Doritos?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 22, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Am i the only stoner that doesn't care for Doritos?


im not a chip person.. give me some beef jerky


----------



## Bareback (Aug 22, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Betcha they stole the bull, explaining not wanting pics taken. You're in Texas, you know what to do with cattle thieves; yep, hang them!


What no I ain't in Texas .


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 22, 2017)

srh88 said:


> im not a chip person.. give me some beef jerky


Did that other guy with the blade get out of the hospital yet?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 22, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Did that other guy with the blade get out of the hospital yet?
> 
> View attachment 3998797


i dont know.. dont care haha


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 22, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Yeah they got really pissed , I don't know exactly why , but I think they own the rights to any images of their stuff.
> About a month ago they had a elephant and the whole place was on lock down with armed guards


Unethical breeding experiments! They are trying to dilute Indacouch's Fuck (such a majestic beast, blessings be upon him)


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 22, 2017)

Bareback said:


> What no I ain't in Texas .


No?? I thought you were. Where are you?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 22, 2017)

I don't like the taste of paper so my goal is minimal overlap. 
How'd I do?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 22, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I don't like the taste of paper so my goal is minimal overlap.
> How'd I do?
> View attachment 3998814


send here for complete analysis


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 22, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I don't like the taste of paper so my goal is minimal overlap.
> How'd I do?
> View attachment 3998814


They were OK. A little runny on the overlap.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 22, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Unethical breeding experiments! They are trying to dilute Indacouch's Fuck (such a majestic beast, blessings be upon him)


Those MF's better not fuck with Fuck such a majestic beast ( the finest in the land )


----------



## Bareback (Aug 22, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> No?? I thought you were. Where are you?


Lower Appalachia ( think Bible belt ) a little north of Rosa Parks bus ride .


----------



## Bareback (Aug 22, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Define "Alive"?


Hey man glad you came back around and even better to hear your making a change for the better . I hope you can hang in there and make those tuff not so fun chooses.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 22, 2017)

Played a corporate gig at the Signature Room recently, 95th floor of the John Hancock building. It's quite the view and great food...


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 22, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Lower Appalachia ( think Bible belt ) a little north of Rosa Parks bus ride .


Bummer, I can't save the joke lol


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2017)

srh88 said:


> send here for complete analysis


he ain't kidding about ANALysis


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Bummer, I can't save the joke lol


From the bones of the old, adapt a new one ...


----------



## srh88 (Aug 22, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> he ain't kidding about ANALysis


That's the best way to learn the flavor profile


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2017)

srh88 said:


> That's the best way to learn the flavor profile


Isn't that a carpentry thing, the butt joint? So do you get wood when ... ?


----------



## dstroy (Aug 22, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Isn't that a carpentry thing, the butt joint? So do you get wood when ... ?


I heard that wood swells when it gets wet. Any truth to this? Asking for a friend.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2017)

dstroy said:


> I heard that wood swells when it gets wet. Any truth to this? Asking for a friend.


I think that is correct, but overexposure to hot and wet conditions can lead to bent wood.
This might be one for @Diabolical666


----------



## srh88 (Aug 22, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I think that is correct, but overexposure to hot and wet conditions can lead to bent wood.


im guessing youre not into warped studs


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 22, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> From the bones of the old, adapt a new one ...


I can't figure out how to relate moonshiners, vet schools stealing cattle and forbidding pictures. Unless of course there is an illegal still near the bull, but we won't know since Bareback doesn't have pics. So, my best course is to let it go instead of trying to Jerry Lewis it and look the fool.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I can't figure out how to relate moonshiners, vet schools stealing cattle and forbidding pictures. Unless of course there is an illegal still near the bull, but we won't know since Bareback doesn't have pics. So, my best course is to let it go instead of trying to Jerry Lewis it and look the fool.


those horns hid the departmental still. I will wager







added in edit:


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2017)

srh88 said:


> im guessing youre not into warped studs


You would be guessing wrong. Are you warped? 

~edit~ from my perspective it's the straight studs who are a crying waste


----------



## srh88 (Aug 22, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> You would be guessing wrong. Are you warped?


it does a 180°


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2017)

srh88 said:


> it does a 180°


Redefines selfie, no?

Butt joint.
Rigid mortise.
Tongue in groove.
Dad-o.
Balluster.

So much eros in carpentry.
Now I have wood.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 22, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Redefines selfie, no?
> 
> Butt joint.
> Rigid mortise.
> ...


please dont tongue and groove my butt joint while i play with some caulk


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 22, 2017)

dstroy said:


> I heard that wood *swells* when it gets wet. Any truth to this? Asking for a friend.


LOL
I thought you said "*smells*" at first. 

But the answer is yes, either way...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2017)

srh88 said:


> please dont tongue and groove my butt joint while i play with some caulk


give it a go; your inhibitions will varnish


----------



## Bareback (Aug 22, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Bummer, I can't save the joke lol


Ohh my bad.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 22, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> those horns hid the departmental still. I will wager
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that is the one , and same color too . The poor bull is very malnutritioused and has the smallest set of balls I've ever seen on a bull . They have have several large bulls weighing between 2350# - 2700# all having something wrong with their hooves , anyway each one has a set of balls like two large eggplants hanging down a couple of feet below it's belly. 
But not the Watusi bull more like a couple of brown kiwis about 8" down .


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 22, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Yeah that is the one , and same color too . The poor bull is very malnutritioused and has the smallest set of balls I've ever seen on a bull . They have have several large bulls weighing between 2350# - 2700# all having something wrong with their hooves , anyway each one has a set of balls like two large eggplants hanging down a couple of feet below it's belly.
> But not the Watusi bull more like a couple of brown kiwis about 8" down .


Like these?




:


----------



## Bareback (Aug 22, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Like these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No no much much bigger.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 22, 2017)

Bareback said:


> No no much much bigger.


I mean the nads to the left of the calf's head


----------



## Bareback (Aug 22, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I mean the nads to the left of the calf's head


That's what I was referring to as well .
These black Angus bull have the largest balls I've ever seen. Not saying I'm a bull ball conisior but these are some serious testicles . Ohh one of the bulls is got a sign over it's pen that says bad bull , not sure if it is the bulls name or a disclaimer .


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 22, 2017)

Are the nads(in pic) the same size as the Watusi bull? The pic is a herd of watusi on a ranch in Spain


----------



## Bareback (Aug 22, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Are the nads(in pic) the same size as the Watusi bull? The pic is a herd of watusi on a ranch in Spain


I think/hope the bull I got in trouble for taking the pic of today is not full grown because he's balls are much smaller than the ones in your pic .


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 22, 2017)

I've collected semen from Charolais and Simmental bulls, crouched inside a dummy cow holding an artificial vagina


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 22, 2017)

Not today though, I went fishing and caught 4 nice trout and gave 2 to my friend. I do this like once a week


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I am so sorry.
> That must be terrible for you...
> 
> 
> @Gary Goodson


You are just channeling me today!


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 22, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I've collected semen from Charolais and Simmental bulls, crouched inside a dummy cow holding an artificial vagina


LOL, wasn't that a Jerry Lewis movie?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Am i the only stoner that doesn't care for Doritos?


Nah I don't really give a shit but I'd kill for frijoles and @mr sunshine who would never serve me gabacho tortillas


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I can't figure out how to relate moonshiners, vet schools stealing cattle and forbidding pictures. Unless of course there is an illegal still near the bull, but we won't know since Bareback doesn't have pics. So, my best course is to let it go instead of trying to Jerry Lewis it and look the fool.


Wow f'n epic you hit every note! kudos (asshole)


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 22, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, wasn't that a Jerry Lewis movie?


FFA field trip


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> FFA field trip


But did you wear your moistened woolen undies?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> FFA field trip


"forcible farmer assignations"


----------



## Bareback (Aug 22, 2017)

I guess the Watusi breed just has smaller balls . Because I looked on Google and some of the Angus bulls had comparable balls to what I'm seeing at the University but most of the other breeds are smaller. And besides when you are standing 5' away from a bull whose ass is as high as your head the ball sack is larger than life.lol


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> "forcible farmer assignations"


LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 22, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I guess the Watusi breed just has smaller balls . Because I looked on Google and some of the Angus bulls had comparable balls to what I'm seeing at the University but most of the other breeds are smaller. And besides when you are standing 5' away from a bull whose ass is as high as your head the ball sack is larger than life.lol


Like a burlap apple sack


----------



## StonerCol (Aug 22, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I've collected semen from Charolais and Simmental bulls, crouched inside a dummy cow holding an artificial vagina


You might have been holding an artificial vagina but you weren't using it on the bull


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I guess the Watusi breed just has smaller balls . Because I looked on Google and some of the Angus bulls had comparable balls to what I'm seeing at the University but most of the other breeds are smaller. And besides when you are standing 5' away from a bull whose ass is as high as your head the ball sack is larger than life.lol


you don't need big balls to be epically horny


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2017)

StonerCol said:


> You might have been holding an artificial vagina but you weren't using it on the bull


I believe he was, which turns this into a job that sounds way better than it is. I would hate to fuck that one up ... and be trapped in a faux heifer whom the bull is seeking to teach a lesson in manners. At that point, no choice but to grab the bull by the horn and _hang on_.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 22, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Like a burlap apple sack


Yeah that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I guess the Watusi breed just has smaller balls . Because I looked on Google and some of the Angus bulls had comparable balls to what I'm seeing at the University but most of the other breeds are smaller. And besides when you are standing 5' away from a bull whose ass is as high as your head the ball sack is larger than life.lol


I was about 5ish a very small kid and they brought the bull into the near pasture we always cut across. I remember my cousin, Terry boy (there was a Terry girl too), screaming bull...... He didn't need to. You could feel your life shorten as this gigantic, hating asshole (bull's hate everything that moves), eye's locked on you and he began his run. We were already running, parent's were assholes and never bothered to mention to us where certain cattle were kept. To this day I can still remember the smell of his breath and his very red eyes and he looked down at me as I slid under the fence. No, my life did not flash before my eyes.... I had not yet lived.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I was about 5ish a very small kid and they brought the bull into the near pasture we always cut across. I remember my cousin, Terry boy (there was a Terry girl too), screaming bull...... He didn't need to. You could feel your life shorten as this gigantic, hating asshole (bull's hate everything that moves), eye's locked on you and he began his run. We were already running, parent's were assholes and never bothered to mention to us where certain cattle were kept. To this day I can still remember the smell of his breath and his very red eyes and he looked down at me as I slid under the fence. No, my life did not flash before my eyes.... I had not yet lived.


Me and my dad in the Austrian alps. We round a corner on this amazingly groomed "nature" trail and encounter a quantum of bovine.

"Look at the big cow Dad!!"

"Not a cow. That is a bull. Follow me. Slowly."

Due to dad being smart this story is only this long.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Me and my dad in the Austrain alps. We round a corner on this amazingly groomed "nature" trail and encounter a quantum of bovine.
> 
> "Look at the big cow Dad!!"
> 
> ...


Slow works with bulls? I never met those kind


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Slow works with bulls? I never met those kind


I think there are graded perimeters. We were in Zone Yellow because _Der Stier_ merely gave us the filthy eyeball. We did not proceed to Zone Orange (snort) or Zone Red (_vide supra_).


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I think there are graded perimeters. We were in Zone Yellow because _Der Stier_ merely gave us the filthy eyeball. We did not proceed to Zone Orange (snort) or Zone Red (_vide supra_).


Ahh as in eunuch, they were merely surly, real bulls with real overdoses of the big hormone gave real meaning to the word asshole


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> ~snip~ gabacho tortillas


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 3998957


ewww things like flour and dorito ick ick ick barf


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> ewww things like flour and dorito ick ick ick barf


 A proper tortilla has an effect best described by a comrade


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> A proper tortilla has an effect best described by a comrade
> 
> View attachment 3998959


arcane


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> arcane


A weakness of mine; I love the triple bank shots even though I rarely sink'em


----------



## Bareback (Aug 22, 2017)

Once a very long time ago I was traveling though the country side and I had a really bad stomach pain come over me, one of those it most be dealt with now moments. So I pulled over hopped the gate to a pasture , dipped down in a ravine and let it go about 10 seconds later the earth starts to rumble and over hill came a herd of cows running at me , I had to wipe and run at the same time . Of course my wife was turning blue from laughing so hard . Later I mentioned this accuracy to a friend and he said that the cows herd the car door shut and thought I was there to feed them. Ohh I replied they scared the shit out of me.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 22, 2017)

One time at Band Camp, err, I mean when I was in Minnesota, a few of us went fishing for brookies in SE MN. We hopped a fence at this roughly 10 acre pasture and walking across to get to the stream. Maybe halfway across, we hear this loud "rooooha", look around and see this bull charging at us from the far end, we run and jump over the fence with maybe 3-4 secs to spare


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> One time at Band Camp, err, I mean when I was in Minnesota, a few of us went fishing for brookies in SE MN. We hopped a fence at this roughly 10 acre pasture and walking across to get to the stream. Maybe halfway across, we hear this loud "rooooha", look around and see this bull charging at us from the far end, we run and jump over the fence with maybe 3-4 secs to spare


LOL you only had to beat your friend, right?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 22, 2017)

It was a dairy farm. A bit later the farmer comes to the stream, chats and asks when we were going to leave, so he knew when to put the bull up so we could LOL. I asked how he was gonna do it, he said in that Garrison Keillor kinda way, he'd parade one of the girls in front of the bull to give him a sniff.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL you only had to beat your friend, right?


Reminds me of a review of a Ruger .22 as a bear defense gun.

"It only took one round to my gf's knee and I was safe!"


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Reminds me of a review of a Ruger .22 as a bear defense gun.
> 
> "It only took one round to my gf's knee and I was safe!"


Survival of the fattest


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Survival of the fattest


plus rep


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> plus rep


Plus size


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Plus size


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2017)

cannabineer said:


>


Talkin' math again, stop freakin' @mr sunshine out


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Talkin' math again, stop freakin' @mr sunshine out


shopping cart math


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 22, 2017)

srh88 said:


> please dont tongue and groove my butt joint while i play with some caulk



God that was beautiful...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 22, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> those horns hid the departmental still. I will wager
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is Lurch - I saw him in person several times.
Very impressive and a very gentle animal.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 22, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> This is Lurch - I saw him in person several times.
> *Very impressive and a very gentle animal*.


I hear that's what all the girls say about @mr sunshine


----------



## ANC (Aug 23, 2017)

Spent some time cutting off larf buds and tieing lower colas up to the sky.
This year's chuck was a good run so far, found one purple plant and one super fucking stinky little runt. (the runt part is because I never potted it up until it started flowering to see what would happen (3 of those 4 went intersex)). Feeling a big afternoon nap coming on, the weather is grey and cold, and I think this joint I am going to smoke now, might just do it.

Also harvested some swazi pollen to zap a cheese plant with when we put those into flower.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 23, 2017)

Bareback said:


> bull ball concision


Gives new meaning to BBC..


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 23, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Gives new meaning to BBC..


An alternate* BBC will always and forever mean what I love to watch as it penetrates my eyes


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 23, 2017)

Finished shed renovation over last couple weeks. New roof, windows, gutters, siding and home made doors.

  
Electrician buddy hooked up the buried line we ran out there this spring.

The old sidewalk and patio are behind it. We have siding and shingles left over.

So I'm building another shed right beside it to the left. We're going to build it like a weight bearing deck, too hard to transport cement and block back there. My cousin has built 7 decks (all for family) and suggested he build the deck base part and I will take over after that.

I have to get some treated 6x6's back there to start in about a month.

Then our storage space problem is solved and I will be completely done after almost 2 years of doing 2 houses. (maybe )

Still have a hillside to defoliate, Sumac trees grow like fuck there. But that's winter work when the poison ivy is gone, and it's optional. Depends how bored I get. Sometimes it's good to work outside in winter, get out of the house and burn one.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 23, 2017)

Just dropped my boy off for his first day in 1st grade....now I'm here at Baby Gary to feed and water.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 23, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Finished shed renovation over last couple weeks. New roof, windows, gutters, siding and home made doors.
> View attachment 3999128
> View attachment 3999129 View attachment 3999130 View attachment 3999131
> Electrician buddy hooked up the buried line we ran out there this spring.
> ...


I don't think you'll ever be done youre far to imaginative and motivated to not tinker on the property

Be weary of the ivy even in the winter the oils in/on the stem are still quite effective.. Just a life lesson I learned but I'm also highly allergic so it could just be me


----------



## dstroy (Aug 23, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Finished shed renovation over last couple weeks. New roof, windows, gutters, siding and home made doors.
> View attachment 3999128
> View attachment 3999129 View attachment 3999130 View attachment 3999131
> Electrician buddy hooked up the buried line we ran out there this spring.
> ...


Fuck poison ivy, we had it everywhere in our backyard too. I watched a couple videos on removal and removed a bunch of it, still got a rash but not too bad. 

Your shed looks really nice.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 23, 2017)

Over the weekend I volunteered for a program called ampsurf. I've surfed for a number of years and was able to help those who had never surfed, and those who had pre amputation. Also worked with a young guy with autism and an older lady with down syndrome, both of which where amazing to work with and really good at catching some waves! Here are a few pics from the first day, I didn't bring my phone the second day


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 23, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Finished shed renovation over last couple weeks. New roof, windows, gutters, siding and home made doors.
> View attachment 3999128
> View attachment 3999129 View attachment 3999130 View attachment 3999131
> Electrician buddy hooked up the buried line we ran out there this spring.
> ...


Those are really nice. Ever think of building "tiny houses" as a post retirement hobby? http://www.countryliving.com/home-design/g1887/tiny-house/


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 23, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Finished shed renovation over last couple weeks. New roof, windows, gutters, siding and home made doors.
> View attachment 3999128
> View attachment 3999129 View attachment 3999130 View attachment 3999131
> Electrician buddy hooked up the buried line we ran out there this spring.
> ...


When do you think it will be ready for me to move in?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 23, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Still have a hillside to defoliate, Sumac trees grow like fuck there. But that's winter work when the poison ivy is gone


We don't have poison ivy here, but something just as bad.
The Russian word is Pushki (Aka: Alaskan Cow Parsnip) & it can cause a horrible itching rash & blisters the size of golf balls.
 

Did I mention the Devil's club?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 23, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> When do you think it will be ready for me to move in?


You know, when I buried that electric line, I didn't realize we'd need a 2nd shed. Now I wish I had run 3.

But 1 will be enough to run a 600 out there in the middle of winter. Strictly as an experiment, 1 plant in a 7 gal. pot. Couldn't do it in summer, but winter weather and cracked windows will keep temps. low enough, I think.


----------



## ANC (Aug 23, 2017)

God really hated that continent when he made it.
Fuck, I'm in Africa, I never have to look for poisonous weeds or wild animals like bears.
The people, well, they are just as wild as over there.

I went to smell my stinky plant again. Good fuck it has a strong smell to it. Took some branches off to try and clone them, I really like this genetics.
I was working on a bunch of plants, and they just smelled the way they always do, but this smaller plant, dear Nellie, I can't wait to smoke some of it, might be ready for harvest by end of Sept. I'm definitely doing an even bigger outdoor grow next winter. It is just so little hassle, No watering to keep up with, only a few grasshoppers and bugs outdoors. The strains I ran are mold resistant due to being landrace. I am seriously thinking of trying to flip a clone to throw pollen and then crossing it with the very smelly cheese we are doing indoor. That would be a nice pheno hunt chucking project for next winter, as the March to April harvest season is about to begin outdoors I'll be too late to catch it for this. I'll probably just run some of the cheese clones outdoors until then to get a measure of how the grow here, outside.


----------



## dstroy (Aug 23, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You know, when I buried that electric line, I didn't realize we'd need a 2nd shed. Now I wish I had run 3.
> 
> But 1 will be enough to run a 600 out there in the middle of winter. Strictly as an experiment, 1 plant in a 7 gal. pot. Couldn't do it in summer, but winter weather and cracked windows will keep temps. low enough, I think.


How deep did you have to bury your cable, if you know what I mean?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 23, 2017)

ANC said:


> God really hated that continent when he made it.
> Fuck, I'm in Africa, I never have to look for poisonous weeds or wild animals like bears.


True, but you have lots of different kinds of these:
 
And these:
 
And these:
 
And these:


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 23, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> True, but you have lots of different kinds of these:
> View attachment 3999182
> And these:
> View attachment 3999183
> ...


But no bears!! Lol


----------



## ANC (Aug 23, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> True, but you have lots of different kinds of these:
> View attachment 3999182
> And these:
> View attachment 3999183
> ...


I have never seen any of those in the wild.
We have a nice lion sanctuary close by. Some of those fuckers get huge. They also have some leopards and Bengal tigers people raised as pets and such. Wait, I saw crocodiles in Zimbabwe/Zambia at The Gorge (it featured on amazing race once).

You get to see this though. My wife and I have walked the path over the bridge from zim to zam and back a few times. It's not far but the humidity near kills you.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 23, 2017)

ANC said:


> I have never seen any of those in the wild.
> We have a nice lion sanctuary close by. Some of those fuckers get huge. They also have some leopards and Bengal tigers people raised as pets and such. Wait, I saw crocodiles in Zimbabwe/Zambia at The Gorge (it featured on amazing race once).


I'm actually jelly of you - I'd love to see your country.


----------



## ANC (Aug 23, 2017)

Those are neighboring countries, I'm from the southern tip of Africa.
We stayed at the Safari lodge they are in as well as The Kingdom which is on the border.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 23, 2017)

Baby Gary's tops are all starting to stack..over 20 easy all stacking up nice...my one and only plant of course.


I do have this terrible weed seen above.... ((I call Mango)) getting outta hand in the experimental grow...I'm guna have to kill it...but won't have time to until late October...I'm just to busy doing other things.((damn weeds))

No explanation for that last pic...I'm pleading the 5th......beautiful though if I do say so myself.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 23, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3999273
> Baby Gary's tops are all starting to stack..over 20 easy all stacking up nice...my one and only plant of course.
> 
> View attachment 3999276
> ...


so majestic


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2017)

srh88 said:


> so majestic


Fuuck


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 23, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3999273
> Baby Gary's tops are all starting to stack..over 20 easy all stacking up nice...my one and only plant of course.
> 
> View attachment 3999276
> ...


Good thing you only have one inda seems like those weeds would steal your sun buddy


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 23, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Good thing you only have one inda seems like those weeds would steal your sun buddy


Out of control, nothing I can do until late Oct with my work schedule etc etc....those fuckers have just taken over....I cut the tops off of them multiple times....but for some reason they just seem to get rounder and taller....so idk 

Talk about stinky to....I gues as long as my one and only plant is unharmed il just have to deal.......poor me


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 23, 2017)

Good night guys and gals, gotta get up in a few hours to take little Inda to school and then off to work.

Gotta go

A dabble and my pillow are waiting.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 24, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Moves? Living situation is fine. *Sighned a 1 year lease in a 4 bedroom, i have 4 roommates all pot fiends (  )* i work at a temp agency on ocation. My brother gifted me a motorcycle, but my license is suspended and have to pay like 6000 to get it back so not sure what to do with with. Probly sell it and buy everything needed for a motorized bicycle which is legal. Just taking it very slow. Crawl walk run you know. But im still quite damaged probly will take a couple years to somewhat recover.
> View attachment 3998610


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 24, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Once a very long time ago I was traveling though the country side and I had a really bad stomach pain come over me, one of those it most be dealt with now moments. So I pulled over hopped the gate to a pasture , dipped down in a ravine and let it go about 10 seconds later the earth starts to rumble and over hill came a herd of cows running at me , I had to wipe and run at the same time . Of course my wife was turning blue from laughing so hard . Later I mentioned this accuracy to a friend and he said that the cows herd the car door shut and thought I was there to feed them. Ohh I replied they scared the shit out of me.


A few years back I was on St. Kitts on xmas vacation. I went stoned to the beach by myself, the good beach about a mile away, and got a couple of rum drinks served in coconuts. I turned to finish my drink only to find a Green Vervet monkey finishing it for me. He was so stealthy, like a little ninja. These tiny dudes were all over stealing people's drinks, and often got shitfaced drunk, which everyone found hilarious. There was a smallish mountain between the beach and the resort, and on the way back I saw a little monkey run up a grassy trail. I followed him for a few minutes until I arrived at this clearing in the trees. There were about 60 Green Vervets all huddled together, and they just stared at me silently. I didn't move, and they didn't move for almost a full minute. I got so freaked out that I just backed up slowly a few dozen yards, then walked briskly back down the mountain. I don't know why it was so ominous, but it really was. That's my monkey story...


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 24, 2017)

Lol! Just found these...


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 24, 2017)

A few years back I was on this Jurassic Park vacation. These cute little vervet dinosaures were all over stealing drinks from tourists. It was a laugh a minute. They were like little NeoNinjas. There was a smallish mountain between the beach and the resort. I followed one up this grassy trail...or was it a grassy knoll...Can't remember because I was shit faced and these little fuckers were knibbling at my lederhosen. Haha. Cute little fuckers...oops, I think I stepped on one. Who cares because there's a million of em, nobody will care anyhow. I need another drink. Wait a minute, they're climbing up my trousers. Maybe they're pissed I stepped on one of them...or was it two? Where am I exactly anyhow? Uh, oh! Now there's like, idk, 1,000 of those little bastards following me. Perhaps they want to play a game. Oops...that's three now. His fault anyway. 
Ow, dam it that hurt. Little fucker bit my neck. Did I say 1,000? More like 5,000. This might not end well. Oops, that makes five. Six now. Why is my hand bleeding? I don't remember hurting it. Oh fuck....just fell on a rock. Oh no. I don't think they wanna play after all...I think they wanna...........







tyler.durden said:


> A few years back I was on St. Kitts on xmas vacation. I went stoned to the beach by myself, the good beach about a mile away, and got a couple of rum drinks served in coconuts. I turned to finish my drink only to find a Green Vervet monkey finishing it for me. He was so stealthy, like a little ninja. These tiny dudes were all over stealing people's drinks, and often got shitfaced drunk, which everyone found hilarious. There was a smallish mountain between the beach and the resort, and on the way back I saw a little monkey run up a grassy trail. I followed him for a few minutes until I arrived at this clearing in the trees. There were about 60 Green Vervets all huddled together, and they just stared at me silently. I didn't move, and they didn't move for almost a full minute. I got so freaked out that I just backed up slowly a few dozen yards, then walked briskly back down the mountain. I don't know why it was so ominous, but it really was. That's my monkey story...


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 24, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> A few years back I was on this Jurassic Park vacation. These cute little vervet dinosaures were all over stealing drinks from tourists. It was a laugh a minute. They were like little NeoNinjas. There was a smallish mountain between the beach and the resort. I followed one up this grassy trail...or was it a grassy knoll...Can't remember because I was shit faced and these little fuckers were knibbling at my lederhosen. Haha. Cute little fuckers...oops, I think I stepped on one. Who cares because there's a million of em, nobody will care anyhow. I need another drink. Wait a minute, they're climbing up my trousers. Maybe they're pissed I stepped on one of them...or was it two? Where am I exactly anyhow? Uh, oh! Now there's like, idk, 1,000 of those little bastards following me. Perhaps they want to play a game. Oops...that's three now. His fault anyway.
> Ow, dam it that hurt. Little fucker bit my neck. Did I say 1,000? More like 5,000. This might not end well. Oops, that makes five. Six now. Why is my hand bleeding? I don't remember hurting it. Oh fuck....just fell on a rock. Oh no. I don't think they wanna play after all...I think they wanna...........



Lol. That's kinda what I thought would happen with the monkeys...


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 24, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol. That's kinda what I thought would happen with the monkeys...


Dude, dont u ever sleep?


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 24, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Dude, dont u ever sleep?


Sleep is for pussies. I'll sleep when I'm dead...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 24, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Sleep is for pussies. I'll sleep when I'm dead...


Got meff?


----------



## Bareback (Aug 24, 2017)

I watched the newish King Kong movie last night , it was ok. I wish I would of had some popcorn or at least a bucket.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 24, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I watched the newish King Kong movie last night , it was ok. I wish I would of had some popcorn or at least a bucket.


Real popcorn .....or the delicious little frosty mind altering kind?

Or both?


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 24, 2017)

So I dropped my boy off at school and stopped at my little country store like every morning to get my snacks and sprite fix.....but as I stepped out of the car I heard a loud hissing with a mild whistle.....at first I thought it was my asshole from the pizza I ate for dinner.....but no ....it was my driver side rear tire....so I jumped in the car and raced home to assess the sicheeyation.....it was going flat quick ....so I decided to fire up my compressor, pump that bitch up to level 10 and race for the tire shop....I pull up at the shop and it's closed ....FUCK!!!....mind you I'm losing air fast....so there's another shop a few miles further away.....so I said fuck it and went for it....thankfully I made it and they were open ....I pulled in and said I think I have a nail in my tire.....so the guy gets my tire off the rim and calls me over .....he says you actually have a bolt and 3 nails in your tire ...lol.....he said he could plug and patch them all for 25 bucks ...at first I was like ok let's do that then .....then I seen the fucking bolt was way to big and to close to the sidewall....actually causing a slight bulge in the side wall...and I happen to be in the wife's car so the booster seat and baby seat made me feel a bit uncomfortable about going that route....25 bucks is way more appealing than the 100 I had to drop for a new one.....it's ok though, I put it on my little boys tab for when there both old enough to do yard work.


A bolt and 3 nails.....I knew I should have rode my Fuck today.
















Such a mejestic beast


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 24, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> So I dropped my boy off at school and stopped at my little country store like every morning to get my snacks and sprite fix.....but as I stepped out of the car I heard a loud hissing with a mild whistle.....at first I thought it was my asshole from the pizza I ate for dinner.....but no ....it was my driver side rear tire....so I jumped in the car and raced home to assess the sicheeyation.....it was going flat quick ....so I decided to fire up my compressor, pump that bitch up to level 10 and race for the tire shop....I pull up at the shop and it's closed ....FUCK!!!....mind you I'm losing air fast....so there's another shop a few miles further away.....so I said fuck it and went for it....thankfully I made it and they were open ....I pulled in and said I think I have a nail in my tire.....so the guy gets my tire off the rim and calls me over .....he says you actually have a bolt and 3 nails in your tire ...lol.....he said he could plug and patch them all for 25 bucks ...at first I was like ok let's do that then .....then I seen the fucking bolt was way to big and to close to the sidewall....actually causing a slight bulge in the side wall...and I happen to be in the wife's car so the booster seat and baby seat made me feel a bit uncomfortable about going that route....25 bucks is way more appealing than the 100 I had to drop for a new one.....it's ok though, I put it on my little boys tab for when there both old enough to do yard work.
> 
> 
> A bolt and 3 nails.....I knew I should have rode my Fuck today.
> ...


That sucks!
A year ago I ran over a 4" wheel weight that made the tire go flat instantly. The guy at the tire store was surprised to find something that big inside a tire! Needless to say it couldn't be repaired -- and wasn't cheap to replace.
Close to $200 if I recall...


----------



## Bareback (Aug 24, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Real popcorn .....or the delicious little frosty mind altering kind?
> 
> Or both?


Popcorn in a Peewee Hermon kinda way.

But now I'm leaning towards mind altering.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 24, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Popcorn in a Peewee Hermon kinda way.
> 
> But now I'm leaning towards mind altering.


I love mind altering popcorn, bout an hour and a half away


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 24, 2017)

Well... shit. 
Got my burgers seasoned, room temp, & ready for the grill -- only to discover I'm out of propane. 
Pan frying is fine but involves WAY more cleanup (stove top, skillet, lid, etc). 

I'm lazy.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 24, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Well... shit.
> Got my burgers seasoned, room temp, & ready for the grill -- only to discover I'm out of propane.
> Pan frying is fine but involves WAY more cleanup (stove top, skillet, lid, etc).
> 
> ...


I find broiling in my toaster oven to be way easier clean up and next best thing to grilling outside.


----------



## dstroy (Aug 24, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Well... shit.
> Got my burgers seasoned, room temp, & ready for the grill -- only to discover I'm out of propane.
> Pan frying is fine but involves WAY more cleanup (stove top, skillet, lid, etc).
> 
> ...


We cook them in the pan if it's raining out.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 24, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I find broiling in my toaster oven to be way easier clean up and next best thing to grilling outside.


Well... double shit! 
Didn't read your post until I sat down to eat.  

I'll try the toaster oven method next time.
Didn't have any lettuce, so I used spinach. 
Now it's a "gourmet burger"...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 24, 2017)

Maybe it's time to revive this thread - it's a really good one.

http://rollitup.org/t/whats-for-dinner-tonight.590992/page-408#post-10823842


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 24, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Maybe it's time to revive this thread - it's a really good one.
> 
> http://rollitup.org/t/whats-for-dinner-tonight.590992/page-408#post-10823842


I posted a pic of what I made the other day.
http://rollitup.org/t/whats-for-dinner-tonight.590992/page-455


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Well... shit.
> Got my burgers seasoned, room temp, & ready for the grill -- only to discover I'm out of propane.
> Pan frying is fine but involves WAY more cleanup (stove top, skillet, lid, etc).
> 
> ...


Spatter shield over the frying pan reduces mess to a wipe


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 24, 2017)

We fished/trolled lake shasta today. Omg am i hell a satisfied right now. We caught so many huge bows today. Damn. Just don't know how I'm ever gonna top today. Maybe tuesday i will.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Indacouch (Aug 24, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> We fished/trolled lake shasta today. Omg am i hell a satisfied right now. We caught so many huge bows today. Damn. Just don't know how I'm ever gonna top today. Maybe tuesday i will.


That's awesome you caught fish...

Was the trolling slow?

Well, at least your in a good trolling spot now.

Next time let me know what lake your at. Il show you a flying fuck. I could even show you my aerial poop deck trick.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 24, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> That's awesome you caught fish...
> 
> Was the trolling slow?
> 
> ...


We launched rite by the dam as early as we could.

UV/glow dodgers and UV glow cripplure and humdingers until the sun came up, and than just straight UV dodger combos and chad pattern cripplures laser minnow and wiggle hoochies. Killer day.

We're talking 5-6 lb bows every 3rd or 4th fish


----------



## dstroy (Aug 24, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> We fished/trolled lake shasta today. Omg am i hell a satisfied right now. We caught so many huge bows today. Damn. Just don't know how I'm ever gonna top today. Maybe tuesday i will.


Nice, you're making me want to go fishing.

Smoked rainbow trout with eggs is one of my favorite foods. Haven't had any in a long while.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 24, 2017)

I dug out my portable shortwave receiver today after not using it for a couple of years to find it's batteries a corroded mess, had to take it apart just to get the batteries out. I'm cleaning it up right now, I think it'll be okay.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 24, 2017)

Breeding program seems to be on point .....my two favorite Fucks gave birth to 9 little quackhorrs....pics coming soon.


Such a majestic beast


Super stoned and I'm off to bed ....may be a sleepless night tending to the quackhorrs though....so majestic


Good night guys and gals


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 24, 2017)

LOL Quackhorrs


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 24, 2017)

dstroy said:


> We cook them in the pan if it's raining out.


What if it's raining in? A pan still?


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 25, 2017)

I sent off one of my clones today. And an M1 from round here. Let's see if dumbass can keep them alive through flower.

Hell, I'll be surprised if they make it through the fortnight. Even with the instructions to only water it once or twice a week.

Btw. I'm not being mean. This guy is a bit thick. I'll honestly be surprised if he gets anything from it.


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 25, 2017)

And I cut about 4 new clone too. If they all root. That'll be 9 all up. Including the one Pineapple Chunk.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 25, 2017)

Tasted balls again.


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 25, 2017)

Metasynth said:


> Tasted balls again.


Were they chocolaty and salty?


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 25, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Were they chocolaty and salty?


Sorta fleshy and warm


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 25, 2017)

You shoulda poured ice magic on them. That covers the chocolaty bit.


----------



## Hasmoke (Aug 25, 2017)

Read an article about how to use glass bongs.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 25, 2017)

Hasmoke said:


> Read an article about how to use glass bongs.


Excuse me. Who are you and where did you come from?
No offense, but um...yeah


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 25, 2017)

Hasmoke said:


> Read an article about how to use glass bongs.


Now boys/girls let's give this young man/lady/sock/Bot a chance.

Please slowly explain in great detail how your suppose place your mouth and lips on the tip of the bong...for proper sucking procedure.

Go ahead, don't be shy....
















It's okay


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2017)

Metasynth said:


> Tasted balls again.


Do tell


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Breeding program seems to be on point .....my two favorite Fucks gave birth to 9 little quackhorrs....pics coming soon.
> 
> View attachment 3999896
> Such a majestic beast
> ...


----------



## srh88 (Aug 25, 2017)

@Gary Goodson opened a pizza place and didnt tell any of us


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2017)

srh88 said:


> @Gary Goodson opened a pizza place and didnt tell any of us


peckeroni with extra cheese please


----------



## v.s one (Aug 25, 2017)

Did a bid for a job out of town .For a big grow op. Got it. They think they there getting a steal , but I'm going to be stealing all the fucking weed.


----------



## dstroy (Aug 25, 2017)

srh88 said:


> @Gary Goodson opened a pizza place and didnt tell any of us


The neon erect-flaccid pizza slice is the best part lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 25, 2017)

srh88 said:


> @Gary Goodson opened a pizza place and didnt tell any of us


I saw that in Facebook earlier today lol


----------



## srh88 (Aug 25, 2017)

dstroy said:


> The neon erect-flaccid pizza slice is the best part lol


lol i didnt even notice that... awesome haha


----------



## srh88 (Aug 25, 2017)

I've been building more steps


----------



## dstroy (Aug 25, 2017)

Got the wife and I new phones today, and now I can take _even better_ pictures of my shitty tomato plants.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 25, 2017)

v.s one said:


> Did a bid for a job out of town .For a big grow op. Got it. They think they there getting a steal , but I'm going to be stealing all the fucking weed.


Bad karma.


----------



## Downtowntillman (Aug 25, 2017)

After numerous attempts which failed horribly...finally found the perfect spot for this carcass.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 25, 2017)

Downtowntillman said:


> After numerous attempts which failed horribly...finally found the perfect spot for this carcass.


You kill someone bro?


----------



## v.s one (Aug 25, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Bad karma.


Fucking right bad karma. These people fucked over plenty of others. In their life. Plus they probably don't even smoke. This is all they know $$$$$$$$$$$$. Dudes an ex senator. Just another old rich fuck trying to get a piece of the pie.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 25, 2017)

v.s one said:


> Fucking right bad karma. These people fucked over plenty of others. In their life. Plus they probably don't even smoke. This is all they know $$$$$$$$$$$$. Dudes an ex senator. Just another old rich fuck trying to get a piece of the pie.


I hate politicians as much as the next guy, but it sounds like you're making a lot of assumptions.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 26, 2017)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4000112 View attachment 4000113
> I've been building more steps


Are the stairs and porch not level or is it an optical illusion?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 26, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Are the stairs and porch not level or is it an optical illusion?


The porch has way too much pitch. Top tread had to meet the concrete on the porch or it'd look all fucked


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 26, 2017)

srh88 said:


> The porch has way too much pitch. Top tread had to meet the concrete on the porch or it'd look all fucked


Don't you hate shit like that?


----------



## srh88 (Aug 26, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Don't you hate shit like that?


Yes.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 26, 2017)

Been weeding my veggie garden for the last 2 days, I let that shit get way out of hand. Was up at the crack of dawn today, hit the dab rig first thing then out to water and feed the garden. Made myself an omelette with some peppers I picked, which turned out to be some HOT fuckers. I have 4 plants with what look like banana peppers, but they are all different heat levels, I think a couple are chilis, maybe..idk. I'm never buying mixed packs of seeds again, I never know what I'm going to end up with and I shouldn't really be eating really hot peppers because they fuck my stomach up.... even though I love spicy shit, stupid Crohns.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 26, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Yes.


Lol. I'm only laughing and poking fun because I've been there.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 26, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Lol. I'm only laughing and poking fun because I've been there.


Lol.. the only way to make it look right is to demo that whole shitty porch and pour it again.. that house needs so much work. It's on the same road as the one I just did the other week. Houses are expensive as fuck and shitty as hell


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 26, 2017)

srh88 said:


> The porch has way too much pitch. Top tread had to meet the concrete on the porch or it'd look all fucked


That's one of those things that'd bug the shit out of me. I cut the front stairs off my house just to level them because they were off a little and you could see it under the door jamb, my OCD gets me in trouble sometimes, i like geometric symmetry.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 26, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Lol.. the only way to make it look right is to demo that whole shitty porch and pour it again.. that house needs so much work. It's on the same road as the one I just did the other week. Houses are expensive as fuck and shitty as hell


I only laugh because I've spent the last few years redoing someone else's shitty work on our house.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 26, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I shouldn't really be eating really hot peppers because they fuck my stomach up.... even though I love spicy shit, stupid Crohns.


Have you tried eliminating gluten, just to see what happens? 
Symptoms of gluten intolerance vary a LOT, so you never know. It makes my back hurt, which is really strange -- but true.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 26, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I only laugh because I've spent the last few years redoing someone else's shitty work on our house.


The previous owner of our house decided to fix it up himself, and I'm still fixing his fixes.
And that fucker couldn't paint a straight edge if his life depended on it.
How hard is that? Use a good quality paintbrush and go slow. 
Hell, I've still got a fried circuit in the garage. Pretty sure there's a nail through a wire somwhere...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 26, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> The previous owner of our house decided to fix it up himself, and I'm still fixing his fixes.
> And that fucker couldn't paint a straight edge if his life depended on it.
> How hard is that? Use a good quality paintbrush and go slow.
> Hell, I've still got a fried circuit in the garage. Pretty sure there's a nail through a wire somwhere...


We bought our place from an old lady and the maint guys she was using either didn't know their ass from a whole in the ground or were doing shitty repairs just to get more work from her.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 26, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Have you tried eliminating gluten, just to see what happens?
> Symptoms of gluten intolerance vary a LOT, so you never know. It makes my back hurt, which is really strange -- but true.


I've thought about it, but I don't think I could, I love my bread and pasta, I usually have 5-7 different breads around at any given time. I've kinda kept track of my diet and i can't find a common denominator. Alcohol and greasy food seem to be big instigators. Of course butter and white Russians are kind of staples in my diet, so I'm my own worst enemy.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 26, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> The previous owner of our house decided to fix it up himself, and I'm still fixing his fixes.
> And that fucker couldn't paint a straight edge if his life depended on it.
> How hard is that? Use a good quality paintbrush and go slow.
> Hell, I've still got a fried circuit in the garage. Pretty sure there's a nail through a wire somwhere...


I can't paint a straight line to save my life. Luckily I know how to mask from working in body shops, so, usually, everything I paint gets nice crisp lines. The stuff I didn't tape looks like a 5 year old did it.


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 26, 2017)

Shaky hands mean I cant paint or solder for shit. I feel ya.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 26, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I've thought about it, but I don't think I could, I love my bread and pasta, I usually have 5-7 different beads around at any given time. I've kinda kept track of my diet and i can't find a common denominator. Alcohol and greasy food seem to be big instigators. Of course butter and white Russians are kind of staples in my diet, so I'm my own worst enemy.


Yeah, it isn't easy. I ate gluten my entire life, so it was a stretch for me too. It is hard to eliminate gluten completely, so I just reduce it as much as possible without getting weird about it. 
But I can definitely tell when I've had too much. OUCH


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 26, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> .. I usually have 5-7 different beads around at any given time..


way TMI, couldn't resist, you left yourself wide open (!)


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2017)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4000112 View attachment 4000113
> I've been building more steps


I am so glad that is only a seven-step program. That means you get to keep drinking with us


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 26, 2017)

I've decided to take a 6 month break from growing tomatos starting Nov1.

Nobody can talk me out of this decision.....it's something that has to be done.


-Inda


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 26, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> way TMI, couldn't resist, *you left yourself wide open (*!)
> 
> View attachment 4000501


A couple of those look like they could.., but wouldn't.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I've decided to take a 6 month break from growing tomatos starting Nov1.
> 
> Nobody can talk me out of this decision.....it's something that has to be done.
> 
> ...


No don't do it.


----------



## HydoDan (Aug 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I've decided to take a 6 month break from growing tomatos starting Nov1.
> 
> Nobody can talk me out of this decision.....it's something that has to be done.
> 
> ...


Why??


----------



## ANC (Aug 26, 2017)

Hung a cuntload of COBs today. Then we still have to slap together a 12' SOG table to go with the 10' one.
Gonna turn into a late night.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I've decided to take a 6 month break from growing tomatos starting Nov1. Nobody can talk me out of this decision.....it's something that has to be done.
> -Inda


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 26, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I am so glad that is only a seven-step program. That means you get to keep drinking with us





BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4000501


Looks like a nine step program to me. 

Also, I hope one is paying attention to orientation upon insertion of the last one.
Extraction might be difficult if done improperly.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 26, 2017)

2 doors and one window yesterday. it was a thursday-friday job, i showed up at 10 am on friday because reasons.

work order reads: "1x4 casing and corner blocks, bring router". they sent me out with 6 sticks of 8 foot clear pine and 4 rosettes. the trim was custom rosettes and plinth blocks and custom casings too. fuck me.

so i found (luckily) an old 1/8th inch roundover bit an that matched the profile on everything. fabricated 4 plinth blocks, routering 3 edges of each. every time you router an edge you need to set two clamps. it's time consuming.

then the legs and header pieces had to be ripped down to 3 1/4'' for side to side reveal, and rip-narrowed to 1/2'' for front to back reveal. and then, of course, routered with the 1/8th inch roundover. of course the clamps just barely got in the way of the router at 3 1/4'', so i had to set the clamps twice on each side for all 6 pieces.

walked off the completed job at 8 pm. it looked perfect though.


----------



## ANC (Aug 26, 2017)

half past 10, said it was going to turn into a late night thing. The COBs are blinding.
Have not taken my psych meds yet, which means I can skip them, and never go to bed despite being tired, or take em and be a zombie till 12 in the afternoon and then a warmed over corpse for the rest of the day.

Going in that room with no protection will seriously fuck with your eyesight.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 26, 2017)

Weed wacked the hill out back, area the size of a football field on a grade.
I want to defoliate the hill at top of pic this winter. There is a big flat spot up there. I used to have it set up as a golf hole. The tee off on top up there, and I'm taking pic from the small green.
145 yard par 3. If you go over, you're fucked. I'm going to restore it for next spring. I still have the metal hole and flag pin, need a new flag.

I should get a screen for the exposed shed window 1st. Lots of duffers and hacks. And guys who don't even play always wanted to try it.

I remain undefeated on my single golf hole.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 26, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Weed wacked the hill out back, area the size of a football field on a grade.View attachment 4000690
> I want to defoliate the hill at top of pic this winter. There is a big flat spot up there. I used to have it set up as a golf hole. The tee off on top up there, and I'm taking pic from the small green.
> 145 yard par 3. If you go over, you're fucked. I'm going to restore it for next spring. I still have the metal hole and flag pin, need a new flag.
> 
> ...


LOL.


----------



## thump easy (Aug 26, 2017)

Reesufaced a small area and it kicked my ass 105 F*


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 26, 2017)

thump easy said:


> Reesufaced a small area and it kicked my ass 105 F*


Hey thump good to see you, it's brutal up here in the Mojave, we are getting thunderstorms through so humidity is way up, ugh!


----------



## Downtowntillman (Aug 26, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> You kill someone bro?



I didn't!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2017)

thump easy said:


> Reesufaced a small area and it kicked my ass 105 F*


I was gonna say "how's it hanging" but things are different around here ... I do not recommend whipping it out here any longer


----------



## neosapien (Aug 26, 2017)

I went and did a tutorial today. Which is my usual Saturday morning job. Except the first thing the lady told me was that the neighbor came over yesterday bitching about the fence guys walking on his side of the property and that one thing led to another and she pushed him and he called the cops on her lol. Aww living and working in suburbia is funny sometimes.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 26, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I went and did a tutorial today. Which is my usual Saturday morning job. Except the first thing the lady told me was that the neighbor came over yesterday bitching about the fence guys walking on his side of the property and that one thing led to another and she pushed him and he called the cops on her lol. Aww living and working in suburbia is


----------



## neosapien (Aug 26, 2017)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 4000737


Love that fucking movie lol.


----------



## jacksmuff (Aug 26, 2017)

after 2 years I can say my basement is finished. all rooms carpeted and the rest of the drywall up. now just gotta paint. waiting for the new heaters to come in.


----------



## v.s one (Aug 26, 2017)

Went to mile high city to visit family today. My cousins drug me to a game. I couldn't believe how many shooters these guys snook in. Like 20 per guy, and where they put them. Had a blast so far.


----------



## thump easy (Aug 26, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Hey thump good to see you, it's brutal up here in the Mojave, we are getting thunderstorms through so humidity is way up, ugh!


Wow thank you guyz i miss you guyz just hear slow this time of year.


cannabineer said:


> I was gonna say "how's it hanging" but things are different around here ... I do not recommend whipping it out here any longer


Well just hear working on the house been slow im getting old i miss aroe i think i just might for old tyme sakes and not for sale deff not for sale to much goes into a perfect flower just for friends im still thinking on it if i do you guys are welcome to some


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2017)

thump easy said:


> Wow thank you guyz i miss you guyz just hear slow this time of year.
> 
> Well just hear working on the house been slow im getting old i miss aroe i think i just might for old tyme sakes and not for sale deff not for sale to much goes into a perfect flower just for friends im still thinking on it if i do you guys are welcome to some


I'm in Tuolumne County and forget where you are


----------



## thump easy (Aug 26, 2017)

Cathedral City.. California next to Palm Springs


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2017)

thump easy said:


> Cathedral City.. California next to Palm Springs


whoa I'm half a state away but gonna figure out how to make it work


----------



## thump easy (Aug 26, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> whoa I'm half a state away but gonna figure out how to make it work


Im driving over to san fran to grab a fractional short path in ten days are you neer there?? Lets me give you some plants


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 27, 2017)

Damn, I wish I was close enough to gift people.

Just know that I'm willing.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 27, 2017)

@thump easy
Things cool? You've been off line for a bit.
Hope things are OK.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 27, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Damn, I wish I was close enough to gift people.
> 
> Just know that I'm willing.


I enjoy sharing my tomatos with other people who are passionate about our hobby....The people I've met and have had the oppurtunity to share with have been some of the most kind generous people I've ever met....We all enjoy our jokes and shenanigans here....but there's some seriously stand up people on here.



Off to bed I go finally.....il take a fat toke of some long flowered Cali grown OGK just for you GWN .....it's my secret to a good nights sleep.



Good night guys/gals


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 27, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I enjoy sharing my tomatos with other people who are passionate about our hobby....The people I've met and have had the oppurtunity to share with have been some of the most kind generous people I've ever met....We all enjoy our jokes and shenanigans here....but there's some seriously stand up people on here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have gifted clones to a couple of folks but nothing like some of you guys are able to do. (+ Rep)
I like to keep a very low profile even though Rec and growing is still legal here so very few know I grow.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 27, 2017)

Oh, and I've got some late flower WW that just drags me by the hand to bed & I'm out for at at least 6 hours. 

Love that girl.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 27, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I have gifted clones to a couple of folks but nothing like some of you guys are able to do. (+ Rep)
> I like to keep a very low profile even though Rec and growing is still legal here so very few know I grow.


Smart man. 3 can keep a secret if 2 are dead...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I have gifted clones to a couple of folks but nothing like some of you guys are able to do. (+ Rep)
> I like to keep a very low profile even though Rec and growing is still legal here so very few know I grow.


In a legal state, with a legal grow, I obfuscate my flir signature  until it's removed from the controlled substance schedule federally, state legality is a legal fiction


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2017)

thump easy said:


> Im driving over to san fran to grab a fractional short path in ten days are you neer there?? Lets me give you some plants


Shurr, pm me an email or phone no, I'm in


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 27, 2017)

I accidentally clicked something on RIU & got an error. 
Hmm... most businesses try to make it easy for customers to give them money.  
---- 
 
*RESULT:*


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I accidentally clicked something on RIU & got an error.
> Hmm... most businesses try to make it easy for customers to give them money.
> ----
> View attachment 4000959
> ...


bitcoin only via the FinEsq portal


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 27, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> In a legal state, with a legal grow, I obfuscate my flir signature  until it's removed from the controlled substance schedule federally, state legality is a legal fiction


Whole reason for my single plant operation.....I would love to have a giant garden of dank....maybe someday.


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I have gifted clones to a couple of folks but nothing like some of you guys are able to do. (+ Rep)
> I like to keep a very low profile even though Rec and growing is still legal here so very few know I grow.


Sometimes I actually feel bad when close friends and even family talk about pot to me..growing smoking etc etc....having absolutely no idea I've been known to grow a plant here and there...one at a time of course.........I remember last Christmas I was at the annual Inda family Christmas ....great aunts cousins and family I never really see the rest of the year....I'm Portuguese so there's a shit ton of family.....anyways, the pot subject came up and I had to hold my tongue...lol....worse yet my sister who I grow for and have raised since our mom passed was there as well ...she is super passionate about medical mmj ....I had to give her the loud cough and weird wave to signal SSSSHHHHHHHHH!!! Lol.....they're die hard Catholics so weed is the devil....and they also have no clue I have a love affair with all things Mary Jane ....The bullshit spewing from there mouths was almost to much to bare.....this year I'm making the motherfucking brownies for the Inda family get together.


----------



## thump easy (Aug 27, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> @thump easy
> Things cool? You've been off line for a bit.
> Hope things are OK.


Ya gota read the breeding i wrote about it i didnt write everthing but read it it true story its juicy. Lolz and true


----------



## thump easy (Aug 27, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> In a legal state, with a legal grow, I obfuscate my flir signature  until it's removed from the controlled substance schedule federally, state legality is a legal fiction


Wow good job


----------



## ANC (Aug 27, 2017)

Just fuck coco coir and perlite, my bathroom looks like a scene from Dexter, except it is coconut instead of blood.


----------



## ANC (Aug 27, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Whole reason for my single plant operation.....I would love to have a giant garden of dank....maybe someday.


*The Navajo Know*

_Upon construction
There is the Mohawk
His way of walking
Quite high above the ground
Fearless of looking down
Skywalk
Some people say that
The Navajo know
A way of walking
Quite high above the ground
Fearless of looking down_

Be fearless my friend, but never look down unless you're The Navajo


----------



## thump easy (Aug 27, 2017)

If you didnt read it its to late but dont trust events is all im saying and get everthing in writing


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 27, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Oh, and I've got some late flower WW that just drags me by the hand to bed & I'm out for at at least 6 hours.
> 
> Love that girl.


I've been hearing lots of good things about WW, I've never grown it personally....but I think I'm guna start looking into getting ahold of some for my next adventure.

Any suggestions on a good source?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I've been hearing lots of good things about WW, I've never grown it personally....but I think I'm guna start looking into getting ahold of some for my next adventure.
> 
> Any suggestions on a good source?


Not Nirvana. I grew their WW and it was mids with much pheno variation.

If I did it again I'd source Mr. Nice's Black Widow; it is supposed to be the closest to the WW that made such waves 20 years ago


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 27, 2017)

I have the house to myself. Its weird. I'm enjoying it though. Laying on the couch watching the walking dead marathon. Eating popcorn and scratching myself in various places.

We moved my mom back home. She has healed up really well from the shoulder surgery.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I have the house to myself. Its weird. I'm enjoying it though. Laying on the couch watching the walking dead marathon. Eating popcorn and scratching myself in various places.
> 
> We moved my mom back home. She has healed up really well from the shoulder surgery.


That is really good news and amazingly quick too! Lucky he had you, scratch away......


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 27, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> That is really good news and amazingly quick too! Lucky he had you, scratch away......


Lol.

I will. I am. Scratching that is.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Lol.
> 
> I will. I am. Scratching that is.


I just realized I dropped my s in she!! Time to cut my fingernails ha ha


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 27, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I just realized I dropped my s in she!! Time to cut my fingernails ha ha


I just figured he had a hip, new transgender mom...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 27, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I've been hearing lots of good things about WW, I've never grown it personally....but I think I'm guna start looking into getting ahold of some for my next adventure.
> 
> Any suggestions on a good source?


Seedsman has the best out of what I've tried. That's out of seedsman, dinafem, Mr nice and a couple others. The dinafem is a good hearty plant. Indica dominant. The seedsman is sativa dominant.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 27, 2017)

Wife bought a big box of peaches along the road somewhere a few days ago.
 
Unbelievably sweet and juicy, I can't stop eating them.
 I have also had, over the last 2 days, peach cobler, peach crisp and peach pie.

I'm eating another one right now.
 
I may be getting a queasy stomach.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 27, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I've been hearing lots of good things about WW, I've never grown it personally....but I think I'm guna start looking into getting ahold of some for my next adventure.
> 
> Any suggestions on a good source?


I've run this one several times & have always been satisfied.
If you let her go a week or two into amber your couch will grow arms and not allow you to go anywhere. 

 


https://www.dutch-passion.com/en/cannabis-seeds/product/white-widow/


----------



## dstroy (Aug 27, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Wife bought a big box of peaches along the road somewhere a few days ago.
> View attachment 4001102
> Unbelievably sweet and juicy, I can't stop eating them.
> View attachment 4001104 I have also had, over the last 2 days, peach cobler, peach crisp and peach pie.
> ...


I love fresh peaches

Peaches have the exact same effect on my digestive tract as plums/prunes. Too many of either and...


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 27, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Wife bought a big box of peaches along the road somewhere a few days ago.
> View attachment 4001102
> Unbelievably sweet and juicy, I can't stop eating them.
> View attachment 4001104 I have also had, over the last 2 days, peach cobler, peach crisp and peach pie.
> ...


You do have a brand new state of the art toilet, right?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 27, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> You do have a brand new state of the art toilet, right?


It's new, it flushes, handle doesn't stick yet so I'm good.

Shower right beside it just in case .


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 27, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've run this one several times & have always been satisfied.
> If you let her go a week or two into amber your couch will grow arms and not allow you to go anywhere.
> 
> View attachment 4001111
> ...


My username says it all as far as my love for couch lockers ....hate seeing bud getting chopped to early....pretty sure that's the 11th commandment....thou shall not chop early.

TY il look into it, looks delicious


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 27, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I've been hearing lots of good things about WW, I've never grown it personally....but I think I'm guna start looking into getting ahold of some for my next adventure.
> 
> Any suggestions on a good source?


https://www.elephantos.com/en/seed-shop/feminized-cannabis-seeds/white-widow-xtrm-feminized-marijuana-seeds.html

that's not a personally endorsed suggestion, it's just on my wish list.

There's a necro thread about it, but the only informative post is from @Gary Goodson.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/white-widow-xtrm-feminized.757709/


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 27, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> My username says it all as far as my love for couch lockers ....hate seeing bud getting chopped to early....pretty sure that's the 11th commandment....thou shall not chop early.
> 
> TY il look into it, looks delicious


My buds never were quite that frosty - infact the pic looks a bit too good but the effect is worth every bit of the effort (and it clones easily in my experience too).
+ Will grow again.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 27, 2017)

Just got home from spraying my tomatoes. I was trucking rite along until my sprayer decided to quit priming ((FUCK!!!)) had to finish with an old school POS ....nothing wrong with that, except it takes 5 times the time to achieve the same thing....mostly because it doesn't hold near the volume or stay pressured as long as my new rig..I kicked that fuckin thing all the way down the hill....then I had to go find it in the dark because I needed to steal the hose off of it...SMH..so 10pm and I'm just telling my boys goodnight and getting ready to shower and go to bed.....another week ahead of us folks ....hope you all have good mornings....time to get clean and get that INDACOUCH going for some of that good good sleep


----------



## ANC (Aug 27, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've run this one several times & have always been satisfied.
> If you let her go a week or two into amber your couch will grow arms and not allow you to go anywhere.
> 
> View attachment 4001111
> ...


I prefer any pot with African genetics in to go a bit longer for the Redbeard effect.
Works better than a sleeping tablet.

I have a peach tree like that, I grew from a seed. It has been making tiny peaches up to now.
I took all the branches off bar one the other day. Want to see if it does better with a smaller load.


----------



## 420God (Aug 28, 2017)

Wife's birthday today, she turns 32. Not all sure what we're doing yet, made an attempt to go fishing but the weather isn't cooperating. Might take her out to eat later.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 28, 2017)

420God said:


> Wife's birthday today, she turns 32. Not all sure what we're doing yet, made an attempt to go fishing but the weather isn't cooperating. Might take her out to eat later.
> 
> View attachment 4001400


Tell her happy bday for me. I hope both of y'all have a good time bro.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 28, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> My username says it all as far as my love for couch hookers ....hate seeing bud getting chopped to early....pretty sure that's the 11th commandment....thou shall not chop early.
> 
> TY il look into it, looks delicious


FIFY


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 28, 2017)

I pretended I was an electrician and changed this 1959 12" base flouro fixture today. The 1959 ballast behind it had to weigh 4 or 5 lbs. Lol.
 
still worked but the tiny exposed corner has bothered me for decades.
 
I'm certain I'm the only one who noticed it.
 
I discovered that the 1959 marlite ceiling is the 3rd ceiling. House was built in 1939, they changed it a lot the 1st twenty years. I didn't change any of the marlite ceilings during last year's remodeling, I 
wanted to leave some things there that my dad put up, and that old marlite wears like iron.

Replaced with a 15" flushmount LED. Says 45 years or 50,000 hours and it's light as a feather and equally bright.
 
It's kinda big but I love maintenance free LED lighting and I needed another 1.5" to cover the old hole.
 
It is bright. $40 upgrade, says it will save $863 on side of box. It saves me from changing bulbs on a ladder, that's guaranteed.

My neighbor wanted the old lights for his garage so I gave them to him. Glad he can use them, they definitely have that '50's look and they are bright.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 28, 2017)

420God said:


> Wife's birthday today, she turns 32. Not all sure what we're doing yet, made an attempt to go fishing but the weather isn't cooperating. Might take her out to eat later.
> 
> View attachment 4001400


Tell the wife Happy Birthday , hope you guys have a great time.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 28, 2017)

I think I jinxed the nice weather saying it felt like October....it's a ball sticker in Cali today ....I think I should point the baby thermometer at my testicles to check on em.....I should probably take a testy and a chode reading ....then call the poison control hot line and make sure my chode&nuts are safe ....safety first.

I'd like everyone to take there chodes temp....if you don't have a thermo....just lick your finger, touch your chode and report back....let's stay healthy people.


Inda


----------



## Bareback (Aug 28, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I think I jinxed the nice weather saying it felt like October....it's a ball sticker in Cali today ....I think I should point the baby thermometer at my testicles to check on em.....I should probably take a testy and a chode reading ....then call the poison control hot line and make sure my chode&nuts are safe ....safety first.
> 
> I'd like everyone to take there chodes temp....if you don't have a thermo....just lick your finger, touch your chode and report back....let's stay healthy people.
> 
> ...


104° is that normal

I'm confused do I lick my fingers before or after touching .


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2017)

Bareback said:


> 104° is that normal
> 
> I'm confused do I lick my fingers before or after touching .


yes


----------



## Bareback (Aug 28, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> yes


It feels as if I've been tricked into something unsavory.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2017)

Bareback said:


> It feels as if I've been tricked into something unsavory.


yes


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 28, 2017)

Lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 28, 2017)

Can I stop touching my chode now?


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 28, 2017)

i'm finally feeling satisfied with how my bedroom is looking here at the new place... i was sleeping with the mattress on the floor for a while there... but now i've got a nice wood frame and a beautiful rug, furniture, and *gasp* sheers and curtains!

certainly makes a difference in my life, starting to feel more like a home


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 28, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Can I stop touching my chode now?


No


a senile fungus said:


> i'm finally feeling satisfied with how my bedroom is looking here at the new place... i was sleeping with the mattress on the floor for a while there... but now i've got a nice wood frame and a beautiful rug, furniture, and *gasp* sheers and curtains!
> 
> certainly makes a difference in my life, starting to feel more like a home


Curtains, LOL


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> No
> 
> Curtains, LOL


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 28, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Can I stop touching my chode now?


No 


Bareback said:


> 104° is that normal
> 
> I'm confused do I lick my fingers before or after touching .


Both for best results


----------



## RJEdwards (Aug 28, 2017)

How much longer should I wait. Any opinions?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 28, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I am so sorry.
> That must be terrible for you...
> 
> 
> @Gary Goodson


Were is that right in the pussy fucker?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 28, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Were is that right in the pussy fucker?


He's currently saving babies from hurricane Harvey and then banging the moms. 

He's a modern day hero.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 28, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Hey man glad you came back around and even better to hear your making a change for the better . I hope you can hang in there and make those tuff not so fun chooses.


Yea all those "chooses" ...


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 28, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> He's currently saving babies from hurricane Harvey and then banging the moms.
> 
> He's a modern day hero.


Yeah im 80 miles from houston we got drenched from gods piss hitting the toilet seat.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 28, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


>


My roommate just got backm from Colorado proubt like 3 oz back with him, all labeled with thc and cbd levels and strain. The Cheezle is the shit..


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 29, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> My roommate just got backm from Colorado proubt like 3 oz back with him, all labeled with thc and cbd levels and strain. The Cheezle is the shit..


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 29, 2017)

I achieved most well known person of rollitup, what now?


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 29, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> I achieved most well known person of rollitup, what now?


Are you still smoking meth?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 29, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Are you still smoking meth?


Na nigga only veggitables.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 29, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Na nigga only veggitables.


Ay bro, don't call me nigga, have some fucking respect. You don't sound sober to me......


----------



## Drowning-Man (Aug 29, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Ay bro, don't call me nigga, have some fucking respect. You don't sound sober to me......


My roommate just got back from Colorado im high as a kite. Only veggies. And no disrespect. Just trying to be hip, starting to feel old.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 29, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> I achieved most well known person of rollitup, what now?


Back to chopping wood and carrying water!


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 29, 2017)

Took way too fuckin long to install an exhaust fan and scrubber. Next time I build a box. I'm getting the parts first. Then building around the shit.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 29, 2017)

RJEdwards said:


> How much longer should I wait. Any opinions?


about a pound


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 29, 2017)

RJEdwards said:


> How much longer should I wait. Any opinions?


First off are your socks clean?

We are all very respectful no bullshit kinda people in this particular thread. 

So, are your socks clean?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> about a pound





Indacouch said:


> First off are your socks clean?
> 
> We are all very respectful no bullshit kinda people in this particular thread.
> 
> So, are your socks clean?


Another new contender editing posts how coincidental. Mabey he knows something we don't.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 29, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Another new contender editing posts how coincidental. Mabey he knows something we don't.


Mabey.. lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 29, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> And no disrespect. Just trying to be hip, *starting to feel old*.


What are ya, 30? 35?
Talk to me when your prostate is the size of a cantaloupe and you've gotta watch the fluids after 8 PM...


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 29, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> What are ya, 30? 35?
> Talk to me when your prostate is the size of a cantaloupe and you've gotta watch the fluids after 8 PM...


You could stop touching your chode now BTW.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 29, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> You could stop touching your chode now BTW.


Oh good. I was beginning to suffer from PPS (Puckered Pud Syndrome).


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> You could stop touching your chode now BTW.


Gawd you're gettin' soft on peeps! sheesh


----------



## neosapien (Aug 29, 2017)

RJEdwards said:


> How much longer should I wait. Any opinions?


3 weeks.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 29, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Took way too fuckin long to install an exhaust fan and scrubber. Next time I build a box. I'm getting the parts first. Then building around the shit.View attachment 4001880


Nice. Should probably wrap that chain around one more time. Just to be safe.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 29, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Gawd you're gettin' soft on peeps! sheesh


Lol.....Your timing couldn't be any better with that post ....I just paid the bill for teaching my brothers neighbor you don't fuck with Indas little ones a few weeks back......point being...that scenario may have softened me up...


Totally worth it BTW.......




@Chunky Stool lick your finger and get it back on your chode ASAP


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Lol.....Your timing couldn't be any better with that post ....I just paid the bill for teaching my brothers neighbor you don't fuck with Indas little ones a few weeks back......point being...that scenario may have softened me up...
> 
> 
> Totally worth it BTW.......
> ...


LOL How's Chunker and Lil' Inda feeling? Don't go soft on me now!

Edit: That didn't come out sounding exactly like it sounded it my head but you know what I mean.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 29, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL How's Chunker and Lil' Inda feeling? Don't go soft on me now!
> 
> Edit: That didn't come out sounding exactly like it sounded it my head but you know what I mean.


GO HARD or GO HOME that's what I always say.... well actually I started saying it like 4 seconds ago but it sounds good right .....at least it did in my head , I'm not sure now .... never mind . 



Good weed , I mean good night.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2017)

Bareback said:


> GO HARD or GO HOME that's what I always say.... well actually I started saying it like 4 seconds ago but it sounds good right .....at least it did in my head , I'm not sure now .... never mind .
> 
> 
> 
> Good weed , I mean good night.


LOL yes!


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 29, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL How's Chunker and Lil' Inda feeling? Don't go soft on me now!
> 
> Edit: That didn't come out sounding exactly like it sounded it my head but you know what I mean.


Allergies have got us boys feeling kinda shitty ...they're shaking the almond orchards so it's pretty bad....other than that the boys are good...chunker is rockin a bruise from is stunt the other day ....starting to scoot all around and talking baby gibberish constantly....we just got back in the house from letting some balloons go for grandma's birthday....mommas takin the baby to bed and me and lil Inda are guna play a few rounds of x-box before bed time.......finally time to relax.....lol


----------



## lokie (Aug 29, 2017)

A phone call.

Hunny do you need anything."I would like some cokes please,"
Ok I'm at Store A and will be home soon.

2 hours and ten min. go buy and I go out to the jeep. Take it all in

"not any soda, "NOT ANY" NOT ANY."

I just left that one atone

IF ya get board stop at the small house on the map. OH Bring beer and cigs. Any cross road store has cold, beer, but the hole fucking zip code is out of coke?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2017)

lokie said:


> A phone call.
> 
> Hunny do you need anything."I would like some cokes please,"
> Ok I'm at Store A and will be home soon.
> ...


Cokes bad for you mmm kay, double down on alcohol


----------



## RJEdwards (Aug 29, 2017)

She is so pretty


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 29, 2017)

RJEdwards said:


> She is so pretty


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 30, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Cokes bad for you mmm kay, double down on alcohol


Yeah but it smells good..


----------



## Bareback (Aug 30, 2017)

lokie said:


> A phone call.
> 
> Hunny do you need anything."I would like some cokes please,"
> Ok I'm at Store A and will be home soon.
> ...


Lots of coke addicts out there. Me included


----------



## Bareback (Aug 30, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Yeah but it smells good..


Lol . That is what my daughter always says , it's kinda shocking to hear the shit your adult children say .

My daughter: " I don't like coke , I just like the way it smells "


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 30, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Lol . That is what my daughter always says , it's kinda shocking to hear the shit your adult children say .
> 
> My daughter: " I don't like coke , I just like the way it smells "


Agreed, mine say some off the wall shit.. Kids..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 30, 2017)

Bareback said:


> *My daughter: " I don't like coke , I just like the way it smells *"


My wife says that about coffee.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 30, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I pretended I was an electrician and changed this 1959 12" base flouro fixture today. The 1959 ballast behind it had to weigh 4 or 5 lbs. Lol.
> View attachment 4001547
> still worked but the tiny exposed corner has bothered me for decades.
> View attachment 4001552
> ...


Lol, I'm pretty sure I just replaced that same light with the same light, but in chrome. You're right about the old ballasts, freaking huge! I think it was rated at like 6 amps, the LED is like 0.7A. I have 1 more original fluro over the kitchen sink, I'm just waiting for a bulb to die, going on 7 years since i replaced one, then it's getting replaced.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 30, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Agreed, mine say some off the wall shit.. Kids..


Mine shit there pants and are in constant war with my testicles....kids


Indas house is a Green Zone only.

I know better than to have anything good around.....trust me...I had my fun before my semen sprouted into two small monsters.....they ended up being so cute I named them and decided to keep em around.....kids


----------



## Bareback (Aug 30, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Agreed, mine say some off the wall shit.. Kids..


So true so true .

My daughter is coming home this weekend to celebrate her 25th birthday , this morning she sent me a text saying that she reserved a table at the dance club Saturday for the party , then she mentioned that the guess dancer is a Vietnamese by the name of Sho Dat Dong . 
My question is this , is that a traditional Asian name ? Also what kind of party hat should I wear ?


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 30, 2017)

Early start in Cali this morning


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 30, 2017)

Bareback said:


> So true so true .
> 
> My daughter is coming home this weekend to celebrate her 25th birthday , this morning she sent me a text saying that she reserved a table at the dance club Saturday for the party , then she mentioned that the guess dancer is a Vietnamese by the name of Sho Dat Dong .
> My question is this , is that a traditional Asian name ? Also what kind of party hat should I wear ?


Totally traditional of course....


----------



## srh88 (Aug 30, 2017)

Started tearing down a chimney


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 30, 2017)

Aka antique hunting


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 30, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Aka antique hunting


Antique lawn mowers?


----------



## Bareback (Aug 30, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Started tearing down a chimney
> View attachment 4002449 View attachment 4002450


Any lawnmowers yet ? 

About 15 years ago I was tearing down a chimney and as soon as it dropped below the roof line it fell over ..... ok nothing else to but clean up lol


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 30, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Any lawnmowers yet ?
> 
> About 15 years ago I was tearing down a chimney and as soon as it dropped below the roof line it fell over ..... ok nothing else to but clean up lol


In the Big Bear/Lander's earthquake out here I lost my chimney.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 30, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Any lawnmowers yet ?
> 
> About 15 years ago I was tearing down a chimney and as soon as it dropped below the roof line it fell over ..... ok nothing else to but clean up lol


 
If it fell over it'd be one hell of a mess.. it's all bushes and shit under the scaffolding


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 30, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> In the Big Bear/Lander's earthquake out here* I lost my chimney.*


I think I found it.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 30, 2017)

lol


----------



## TacoMac (Aug 30, 2017)

I've finally programmed the PERFECT Kim Thayil program into my new amp. I swear, you can't tell if it's him or me playing.

















Well...you can as he's a bit better than me. But sound wise, you can't.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 30, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I think I found it.
> 
> View attachment 4002468


Plus rep


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 30, 2017)

Lunch... 
 
I actually like TOP papers. Can't beat em for 2 cents -- after tax.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 30, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Lunch...
> View attachment 4002507
> I actually like TOP papers. Can't beat em for 2 cents -- after tax.


Priorities man, that's my kind of lunch


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 30, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I think I found it.
> 
> View attachment 4002468


Plus rep that was EXACTLY it only in reverse!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 30, 2017)

Hold your monitor up to a mirror.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 30, 2017)

Job hunting, job hunting, and more job hunting. I didn't even bring home one application because none of the jobs listed online were actually hiring, or they had already been filled. 

Seemed kinda strange to me. I'd see a job that was listed 3 days earlier and when I talk to the manager he says they aren't hiring for any position, even though that location advertised for 3 different job openings when I looked online.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 30, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> Job hunting, job hunting, and more job hunting. I didn't even bring home one application because none of the jobs listed online were actually hiring, or they had already been filled.
> 
> Seemed kinda strange to me. I'd see a job that was listed 3 days earlier and when I talk to the manager he says they aren't hiring for any position, even though that location advertised for 3 different job openings when I looked online.


You need to put up an ad for handyman services and furniture refinishing! You are really a wizard that gun stock was simply gorgeous and those bathroom floors are better than many I've seen done. At least it will slow down the savings burn and eventually you could be hiring people, you do such good work. LOL I can imagine your old employer having to contract with your business at quadruple your wage ha ha!!


----------



## srh88 (Aug 30, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> You need to put up an ad for handyman services and furniture refinishing! You are really a wizard that gun stock was simply gorgeous and those bathroom floors are better than many I've seen done. At least it will slow down the savings burn and eventually you could be hiring people, you do such good work. LOL I can imagine your old employer having to contract with your business at quadruple your wage ha ha!!


thats a really good idea. start a handyman service. only thing about it is, youll definitely want/need insurance


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 30, 2017)

Me and little Inda are at home alone ....he heads off to go to the bathroom .....a few minutes later I got up to get a drink ....as I walk out of the den I hear little Inda say ....HEY, I TOLD YOU TO STOP MAKING NOISE WHILE IM IN HERE......I was like wtf ....so I'm getting my water in the kitchen and I hear him again .....HEY, I SAID SHUT UP......so I start thinking he's possessed for sure and grab a large spoon for protection and go to investigate....as I get closer he says...are you in the road...SHUT UP!!


So with spoon in hand I slowly open the bathroom door .....lil Inda has his booster stool he uses to wash his hands pushed over next to the bathroom window.....he's standing on it with his pants around his ankles screaming out the window.


I said ...hey buddy what's up .....he says....DAD!....I'm trying to poop and the freakin rooster won't shut up ....sounds like he's in the road and he's not listening ...........Ok buddy I'm going back in the living room....don't forget to wash your hands .....lol


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 30, 2017)

Was told I've been here half a decade...it asked if I feel old and I do because the trophies just arnt as shiny these days



Get off my damn lawn!


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 30, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Was told I've been here half a decade...it asked if I feel old and I do because the trophies just arnt as shiny these days
> 
> 
> 
> Get off my damn lawn!


so, made it to the 388 club, I see


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 30, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> so, made it to the 388 club, I see


Looking forward to the hazing in the showers after the big game


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 30, 2017)

Lolololol!

"Can I ask about mouth dix"

Ps he beat me to it.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 30, 2017)

lol @ hosengrow


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 30, 2017)

Bareback said:


> GO HARD or GO HOME that's what I always say.... well actually I started saying it like 4 seconds ago but it sounds good right .....at least it did in my head , I'm not sure now .... never mind .
> 
> 
> 
> Good weed , I mean good night.



"pretty thought swirls" something i like about weed


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 30, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> "pretty thought swirls" something i like about weed


I was actually considering surfing Tuesday, scratch that idea!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 30, 2017)

srh88 said:


> thats a really good idea. start a handyman service. only thing about it is, youll definitely want/need insurance


@Blue Wizard knows his shit. A handyman business would be perfect. Us "blue collar" guys make tons charging lazy rich folk to fix up their shit. I love working for myself. Insurance is for sure a must.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 30, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> @Blue Wizard knows his shit. A handyman business would be perfect. Us "blue collar" guys make tons charging lazy rich folk to fix up their shit. I love working for myself. Insurance is for sure a must.


Lazy people are great. I make awesome money doing stupid service calls and putting in faucets and shit that only take like 10 minutes. But my top money maker is water heaters.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 30, 2017)

srh88 said:


> thats a really good idea. start a handyman service. only thing about it is, youll definitely want/need insurance


Insurance isn't that bad. I carry a million dollar umbrella and workmans comp myself. 

Just call your insurance company.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 30, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Lazy people are great. I make awesome money doing stupid service calls and putting in faucets and shit that only take like 10 minutes. But my top money maker is water heaters.


36 bucks a lawn and I'm there 20 minutes.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 30, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> 36 bucks a lawn and I'm there 20 minutes.


Nice


----------



## srh88 (Aug 30, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Insurance isn't that bad. I carry a million dollar umbrella and workmans comp myself.
> 
> Just call your insurance company.


In my area i have to be covered for up to 3 million. But it's actually pretty cheap.. also it's well worth the price of being my own boss. Someday I'll fire myself though


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 30, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Lazy people are great. I make awesome money doing stupid service calls and putting in faucets and shit that only take like 10 minutes. *But my top money maker is water heaters*.


How so? Why? Not that hard a job to replace if the original placement was decently done.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 30, 2017)

srh88 said:


> In my area i have to be covered for up to 3 million. But it's actually pretty cheap.. also it's well worth the price of being my own boss. Someday I'll fire myself though


LOL


----------



## srh88 (Aug 30, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> How so? Why? Not that hard a job to replace if the original placement was decently done.


Every other company around here is charging 1800 or 2k+ if it's gas direct vent. So I stay between 1400-1700 and make a killing on them.. especially if I line a day up of just heaters. Easy few thousand and with heaters most of my time is just waiting for them to drain. Rates in my area are insane. Most plumbers here range from 110-200/hr . There was an Amish dude who was actually really good only charging 40/hr. But I guess people tend not to trust someone who doesn't even have powered running water in his house


----------



## srh88 (Aug 30, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> How so? Why? Not that hard a job to replace if the original placement was decently done.


Also.. people are lazy and have too much money


----------



## neosapien (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm cheap and paranoid and try to do everything myself around the house. I follow a flow chart. Can I do this? Yes. Will people perhaps die? Yes. How many and who?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 30, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Every other company around here is charging 1800 or 2k+ if it's gas direct vent. So I stay between 1400-1700 and make a killing on them.. especially if I line a day up of just heaters. Easy few thousand and with heaters most of my time is just waiting for them to drain. Rates in my area are insane. Most plumbers here range from 110-200/hr . There was an Amish dude who was actually really good only charging 40/hr. But I guess people tend not to trust someone who doesn't even have powered running water in his house


Wow. Nice


----------



## srh88 (Aug 30, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Wow. Nice


Another thing most people don't know.. supply houses jack up prices by about 30-40% if you're not a contractor. So material gets marked up a good amount. So if im paying 600 and you price check it. You're not hearing my price


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 30, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Another thing most people don't know.. supply houses jack up prices by about 30-40% if you're not a contractor. So material gets marked up a good amount. So if im paying 600 and you price check it. You're not hearing my price


Same with cars and surgical supplies LOL Still cheaper, and more satisfying, doing most things yourself. I remember the surgical supply markups were an order of magnitude larger.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 30, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Same with cars and surgical supplies LOL Still cheaper, and more satisfying, doing most things yourself. I remember the surgical supply markups were an order of magnitude larger.


I bet.. shady businesses lol.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 30, 2017)

srh88 said:


> In my area i have to be covered for up to 3 million. But it's actually pretty cheap.. also it's well worth the price of being my own boss. Someday I'll fire myself though


Yea its cheaper than what I thought it would be.


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 30, 2017)

I edged and cut my own lawns. I'm lazy. But not that lazy. Costs me the price of fuel. And the odd bit of maintenance- whenever thats due. Still don't know shit about engines.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 30, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Another thing most people don't know.. supply houses jack up prices by about 30-40% if you're not a contractor. So material gets marked up a good amount. So if im paying 600 and you price check it. You're not hearing my price


I charge 48 a yard of mulch when I'm getting it for 33. Good luck getting that price on your own.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 30, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 4002713


That voodoo is fucking yuuuum.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 30, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Another thing most people don't know.. supply houses jack up prices by about 30-40% if you're not a contractor. So material gets marked up a good amount. So if im paying 600 and you price check it. You're not hearing my price


True.

I noticed that the local hardware store was charging a cetian price when I started using them.

Now they look up cost and I get it at a certain mark up. I don't get it at cost but I pay less than retail.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 30, 2017)

I have a commercial and a residential repair business as well along with a 40 hour a week construction job , a sawmill and I will do other stuff for money but I can't say what  ( ok maybe that last one is wishful thinking ) if you got the skill ( and we know you do ) it can be great . Great if you work long hours, weekends, 2-3 jobs a day . I mean I've been a go getter and it has paid for the house both kids college and multiple property's . @Blue Wizard good luck and just believe in yourself .


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 30, 2017)

Had an Interesting exchange at China palace (exactly how you picture it) with inze and a stranger writing out his epitaph, in..well..Sanskrit. I never even thought about doing my own, assumed it was for whoever's going to be looking at it to do. "You've got something in your teeth". "What ? Are you just going to stand there and look at me like that?"

I do know I want "1.30.1989 - "

Could be a thread even I just don't start them up too often. I actually haven't had a confession in a while now that I think of it


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 30, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Had an Interesting exchange at China palace (exactly how you picture it) with inze and a stranger writing out his epitaph, in..well..Sanskrit. I never even thought about doing my own, assumed it was for whoever's going to be looking at it to do. "You've got something in your teeth". "What ? Are you just going to stand there and look at me like that?"
> 
> I do know I want "1.30.1989 - "
> 
> Could be a thread even I just don't start them up too often. I actually haven't had a confession in a while now that I think of it


What?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 30, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> What?


I think he's saying he did hot anal with the Chinese waitress in the broom closet. 

But in like, code or something. 

That's my best guess.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 30, 2017)

I reformulated my nutrient mixture to incorporate more liquid bone meal and got my pH right on the money on the first try


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 30, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I think he's saying he did hot anal with the Chinese waitress in the broom closet.
> 
> But in like, code or something.
> 
> That's my best guess.


Can we get back to this?
It sounds wayyyy better than the op.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 30, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Can we get back to this?
> It sounds wayyyy better than the op.


I agree. A discussion upon the efficacy of sex with Asian gals in broom closets sounds intriguing and it does make for a more satisfactory life if one's skill set is at max.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 31, 2017)

#imdown 


That's all I got to say about it.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 31, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Another thing most people don't know.. supply houses jack up prices by about 30-40% if you're not a contractor. So material gets marked up a good amount. So if im paying 600 and you price check it. You're not hearing my price


I never got that logic, give the guy making money off it a huge deal, but not the guy that's just trying to save money on home repairs. I get the whole thing with contractors move more volume, so they get a discount, but why fuck the DIYer so hard? And they don't care, when I told the supply house I deal with I could get the same water heater online and shipped for almost half the price, they just said i should buy it there then. I would've been willing to pay a little more than the online price just to deal with a local business, but not almost double.


----------



## TacoMac (Aug 31, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Lazy people are great. I make awesome money doing stupid service calls and putting in faucets and shit that only take like 10 minutes. But my top money maker is water heaters.


I paid someone to install an upgraded water heater when we bought our house. Reason: It's worth it just to have HIM be the one that hauls off the old one. (He actually gave me a 100 dollar discount for it as he was going to resell it. It was literally brand new, but was a 40 gallon. We have a garden Jacuzzi tub in the master bathroom, so I wanted a 75 gallon to be able to fill it up.)



Nugachino said:


> I edged and cut my own lawns. I'm lazy. But not that lazy. Costs me the price of fuel. And the odd bit of maintenance- whenever thats due. Still don't know shit about engines.


I do all my own mechanical work and lawn work. My Craftsman riding mower is 24 years old and still runs and cuts like new. Thanks to my wife only buying Volvo S60's the last 15 years, I am now an absolute authority on them.


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 31, 2017)

Never was shown anything about cars and the like.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 31, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> What?


What are you putting on your headstone or spork or shopping cart to mark your gravesite?


----------



## Bareback (Aug 31, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I never got that logic, give the guy making money off it a huge deal, but not the guy that's just trying to save money on home repairs. I get the whole thing with contractors move more volume, so they get a discount, but why fuck the DIYer so hard? And they don't care, when I told the supply house I deal with I could get the same water heater online and shipped for almost half the price, they just said i should buy it there then. I would've been willing to pay a little more than the online price just to deal with a local business, but not almost double.


It's simple the contractor will come a thousand maybe a million times the home owner only once . I never paid more than 10% over but I've been in business in this area since'89


----------



## Bareback (Aug 31, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> I paid someone to install an upgraded water heater when we bought our house. Reason: It's worth it just to have HIM be the one that hauls off the old one. (He actually gave me a 100 dollar discount for it as he was going to resell it. It was literally brand new, but was a 40 gallon. We have a garden Jacuzzi tub in the master bathroom, so I wanted a 75 gallon to be able to fill it up.)
> 
> 
> 
> I do all my own mechanical work and lawn work. My Craftsman riding mower is 24 years old and still runs and cuts like new. Thanks to my wife only buying Volvo S60's the last 15 years, I am now an absolute authority on them.


The first time I got 2000.00 to replace a water heater was less than 50 miles from your house . And that was 400.00 less than the cheapest estimate the home owner had gotten.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 31, 2017)

Bareback said:


> The first time I got 2000.00 to replace a water heater was less than 50 miles from your house . And that was 400.00 less than the cheapest estimate the home owner had gotten.


Gas?


----------



## Bareback (Aug 31, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Gas?


Electric , and I had to drive 2 hours each way and start the job at 9 PM , then be at work at 6:00 am .

So I guess you could say it was an an emergency job in a multi million dollar house.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 31, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Electric , and I had to drive 2 hours each way and start the job at 9 PM , then be at work at 6:00 am .
> 
> So I guess you could say it was an an emergency job in a multi million dollar house.


Lol that's still a 1300 dollar profit


----------



## dstroy (Aug 31, 2017)

Went to good ol' home depot and got my plain water reservoir (44 gallon brute), and some plumbing stuff. I can't believe how much they charge for a diverter valve $14!! I should have just ordered it from amazon. 

Caught myself staring at a steam dryer for like four minutes. Don't judge me! 

They had chest freezers on sale, so I had to leave before I bought one, because I started justifying the purchase in my head lol. I might need one next year maybe when things settle down here more and I have time to go hunting and fishing again.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 31, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Lol that's still a 1300 dollar profit


Close to the trickle down cresting point.


----------



## TacoMac (Aug 31, 2017)

Bareback said:


> The first time I got 2000.00 to replace a water heater was less than 50 miles from your house . And that was 400.00 less than the cheapest estimate the home owner had gotten.


That's a VERY good deal. You figure:


If I go to Home Depot and buy it, it's $1,250 dollars.
It will then cost me $100 to have it delivered.
It will then cost me 65$ to rent a truck to haul the old one (which was actually brand new at the time) off to the dump.
It then cost 50 dollars to dump it.
Then of course you've got the several hours of work it takes to do it all, plus all the running around. If you figure your time is worth 50 bucks an hour, that's around $250.

So all of that said, I'm sitting on a $1,715 dollar bill and I have to bust my ass doing it all.

Or I give you 2 grand and sit there drinking scotch and watch you do it all. For me, it's a no brainer. (For the record, I paid the guy just over $2,200 dollars to do mine. Still a bargain in my book.)


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 31, 2017)

srh88 said:


> In my area i have to be covered for up to 3 million. But it's actually pretty cheap.. also it's well worth the price of being my own boss. *Someday I'll fire myself though*


For failing a random drug test?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> That's a VERY good deal. You figure:
> 
> 
> If I go to Home Depot and buy it, it's $1,250 dollars.
> ...


Wow! 2000 for a water heater install and that's a good deal? We have gas, the last thing I want is some ignoramus blowing up my home with bad gas work. We put our own replacement in. No big deal. I never realized how lucky I was my dad did all this type of stuff and made me help. 

Although I must admit changing out a toilet is intimidating to me. Yes I've helped and yes I'm scared. I am STILL going to change out my own toilets upstairs when we remove the carpet (hopefully next year). I hate carpet.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> For failing a random drug test?


He's a very strict employer and must uphold his standards!


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 31, 2017)

Came outside this morning to some serious commotion here at Fuck Farms ....when I got to the corral...this man seen below was literally swinging from the penis of my horse ....arms and legs wrapped around it like some kind of meat rope swing.....
 
That's him 
 
Also him
 
You guessed it......


I've reported this man to the local authorities....pretty sure he's Russian BTW .... I guess they've been looking for this guy for a while now ....SMH......molest my fuck ....he's lucky I didn't hurt him ...but my Fuck makes that same noise when I feed him a treat ....so I think he enjoyed it ...((shrug)) 


 WANTED
 
Man see above is wanted for 612 cases of animal molestation. If you see him try not to laugh and call your local authorities immediately.
((He likes Da Cock)) says one local investigator. Click to see more






SMH...sicko


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 31, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Wow! 2000 for a water heater install and that's a good deal? We have gas, the last thing I want is some ignoramus blowing up my home with bad gas work. We put our own replacement in. No big deal. I never realized how lucky I was my dad did all this type of stuff and made me help.
> 
> Although I must admit changing out a toilet is intimidating to me. Yes I've helped and yes I'm scared. I am STILL going to *change out my own* *toilets* *upstairs when we remove the carpet* (hopefully next year). I hate carpet.


You have carpeted bathrooms? That's kinda nasty...I woulda ripped that shit out when I moved in.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 31, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Wow! 2000 for a water heater install and that's a good deal? We have gas, the last thing I want is some ignoramus blowing up my home with bad gas work. We put our own replacement in. No big deal. I never realized how lucky I was my dad did all this type of stuff and made me help.
> 
> Although I must admit changing out a toilet is intimidating to me. Yes I've helped and yes I'm scared. I am STILL going to change out my own toilets upstairs when we remove the carpet (hopefully next year). I hate carpet.


Carpet in a bathroom?

One of my pet peeves - can't stand the stuff there.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> You have carpeted bathrooms? That's kinda nasty...


White carpeting no less at least it is only upstairs. It is disgusting. That's actually pretty common out here in Southern California.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 31, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Wow! 2000 for a water heater install and that's a good deal? We have gas, the last thing I want is some ignoramus blowing up my home with bad gas work. We put our own replacement in. No big deal. I never realized how lucky I was my dad did all this type of stuff and made me help.
> 
> Although I must admit changing out a toilet is intimidating to me. Yes I've helped and yes I'm scared. I am STILL going to change out my own toilets upstairs when we remove the carpet (hopefully next year). I hate carpet.


I get 125.00 to reset a toilet ( wax seal + flange bolts ) no warranty 
Remove and replace toilet 200.00 + materials 30 day warranty
Remove Ken dolls with turds attached 
300.00++ lots of foul language no warranty


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Carpet in a bathroom?
> 
> One of my pet peeves - can't stand the stuff there.


I can't stand carpet anywhere. It is so filthy. My downstairs is all tile. Upstairs will soon be all tile too.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 31, 2017)

We went with hardwood & plenty of throw rugs (arranged just so according to Mrs. GWN) - tile can be a bit chilly on the bare feet in the winter unless one has in floor heating (we do not).


----------



## Bareback (Aug 31, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Came outside this morning to some serious commotion here at Fuck Farms ....when I got to the corral...this man seen below was literally swinging from the penis of my horse ....arms and legs wrapped around it like some kind of meat rope swing.....
> View attachment 4002866
> That's him
> View attachment 4002868
> ...


I would love to see the Flying Fuck Farms brand I imagine it to be three Capitol Fs book cased by a pair of wings 
@Bob Zmuda can you add illustration to my imagination.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2017)

dstroy said:


> Went to good ol' home depot and got my plain water reservoir (44 gallon brute), and some plumbing stuff. I can't believe how much they charge for a diverter valve $14!! I should have just ordered it from amazon.
> 
> Caught myself staring at a steam dryer for like four minutes. Don't judge me!
> 
> They had chest freezers on sale, so I had to leave before I bought one, because I started justifying the purchase in my head lol. I might need one next year maybe when things settle down here more and I have time to go hunting and fishing again.


a steam dryer!
A goodly supply of dry steam might be JUST the thing to have when the grid fails. Think of the utility. You'll be SO popular with neighbors from miles around.

Maybe a dry steam cannon is the necessary accessory.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 31, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I never got that logic, give the guy making money off it a huge deal, but not the guy that's just trying to save money on home repairs. I get the whole thing with contractors move more volume, so they get a discount, but why fuck the DIYer so hard? And they don't care, when I told the supply house I deal with I could get the same water heater online and shipped for almost half the price, they just said i should buy it there then. I would've been willing to pay a little more than the online price just to deal with a local business, but not almost double.


Businesses charge "what the market will bear", so it sounds like your local guy doesn't have much competition. But it could be tacit collusion. Ya never know; people suck. 
Will any business license work to get wholesale prices? Let's say I run a computer repair business out of my house. I can write off part of the landscaping expense on my taxes, so why shouldn't I be able to get wholesale prices on fertilizer?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Carpet in a bathroom?
> 
> One of my pet peeves - can't stand the stuff there.


Aren't peeves wonderful company? But keep an eye on them; they do so like to get out. The feral peeve situation in my neck of the savanna is getting a bit noticeable.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 31, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Carpet in a bathroom?
> 
> One of my pet peeves - can't stand the stuff there.


I can tell you stories about carpet in the bathroom! My parents have that shit and my dad (now deceased) was diabetic. Apparently he dribbled a lot, and the piddle pad & carpet were stiff as a board from sugar -- or whatever was in his pee. 
It was nasty to the max! I got the job of cleaning every nook & cranny & replaced the toilet seat. (My family sucks.)


----------



## Bareback (Aug 31, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I can tell you stories about carpet in the bathroom! My parents have that shit and my dad (now deceased) was diabetic. Apparently he dribbled a lot, and the piddle pad & carpet were stiff as a board from sugar -- or whatever was in his pee.
> It was nasty to the max! I got the job of cleaning every nook & cranny & replaced the toilet seat. (My family sucks.)


And they named you chunky stool , bathroom humor to the max .


----------



## Bareback (Aug 31, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I get 125.00 to reset a toilet ( wax seal + flange bolts ) no warranty
> Remove and replace toilet 200.00 + materials 30 day warranty
> Remove Ken dolls with turds attached
> 300.00++ lots of foul language no warranty


PS: Ken dolls really get shit faced when their stuck in a toilet .


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 31, 2017)

Bareback said:


> PS: Ken dolls really get shit faced when their stuck in a toilet .


When our kids were little I caught them in the dark bathroom huddled around the toilet looking in - the only light in the room was coming from the shitter. 

Little rats, one of them had flushed a flashlight that I had to retrieve.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 31, 2017)

Bareback said:


> PS: Ken dolls really get shit faced when their stuck in a toilet .


Lol, a while back my daughter came outa the bathroom carrying her glasses, I asked what happens and she said she dropped them in the toilet.. lol.. I said, let me clean them for ya..


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 31, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Aren't peeves wonderful company? But keep an eye on them; they do so like to get out. The feral peeve situation in my neck of the savanna is getting a bit noticeable.


My favorite tool for dealing with peeves, feral and domestic


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 31, 2017)

Bareback said:


> And they named you chunky stool , bathroom humor to the max .


Yeah, my dad 'Sticky P Stool' was a funny guy!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 31, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Wow! 2000 for a water heater install and that's a good deal? We have gas, the last thing I want is some ignoramus blowing up my home with bad gas work. We put our own replacement in. No big deal. I never realized how lucky I was my dad did all this type of stuff and made me help.
> 
> Although I must admit changing out a toilet is intimidating to me. Yes I've helped and yes I'm scared. I am STILL going to change out my own toilets upstairs when we remove the carpet (hopefully next year). I hate carpet.


I refuse to pay anyone for fixing something for me.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> When our kids were little I caught them in the dark bathroom huddled around the toilet looking in - the only light in the room was coming from the shitter.
> 
> Little rats, one of them had flushed a flashlight that I had to retrieve.









or "shitty"


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 31, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> What are you putting on your headstone or spork or shopping cart to mark your gravesite?


Chirp, chirp.....


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 31, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I would love to see the Flying Fuck Farms brand I imagine it to be three Capitol Fs book cased by a pair of wings
> @Bob Zmuda can you add illustration to my imagination.


I got you.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 31, 2017)

Cops on the way to Indas house....you guys won't believe this shit....actually this day and time you will......fucking theifs 

I caught one of em about a half mile away from the house ......caught em with several good right hooks to be exact ......sheriff seemed cool on the phone so wish me luck on face to face about to happen....


----------



## srh88 (Aug 31, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Cops on the way to Indas house....you guys won't believe this shit....actually this day and time you will......fucking theifs
> 
> I caught one of em about a half mile away from the house ......caught em with several good right hooks to be exact ......sheriff seemed cool on the phone so wish me luck on face to face about to happen....


shit that sucks. good luck man

i hope they didnt try to steal your Fuck


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 31, 2017)

srh88 said:


> shit that sucks. good luck man
> 
> i hope they didnt try to steal your Fuck


Fuck that..


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 31, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Cops on the way to Indas house....you guys won't believe this shit....actually this day and time you will......fucking theifs
> 
> I caught one of em about a half mile away from the house ......caught em with several good right hooks to be exact ......sheriff seemed cool on the phone so wish me luck on face to face about to happen....


Damn bro, good luck.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 31, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Cops on the way to Indas house....you guys won't believe this shit....actually this day and time you will......fucking theifs
> 
> I caught one of em about a half mile away from the house ......caught em with several good right hooks to be exact ......sheriff seemed cool on the phone so wish me luck on face to face about to happen....


We don't call cops around here. We throw the bodies in a hollow somewhere.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 31, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Cops on the way to Indas house....you guys won't believe this shit....actually this day and time you will......fucking theifs
> 
> I caught one of em about a half mile away from the house ......caught em with several good right hooks to be exact ......sheriff seemed cool on the phone so wish me luck on face to face about to happen....


Ahhh, feral peeves. The proper tool posted above


----------



## neosapien (Aug 31, 2017)

I think the internet has given everybody irrational ideas of how much life actually costs. I accomplished not choking a cunt today.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 31, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Cops on the way to Indas house....you guys won't believe this shit....actually this day and time you will......fucking theifs
> 
> I caught one of em about a half mile away from the house ......caught em with several good right hooks to be exact ......sheriff seemed cool on the phone so wish me luck on face to face about to happen....


Just in case bro..



 
@ANC, had to use it. Thanks buddy. Lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 31, 2017)

Saw a few webs & one young worm on a mint plant. 
This motivated me to go spray my outdoor medicine garden. I've got a variety of bugs anyway, so now is better than later. 
I fucking hate bud worms...


----------



## Bareback (Aug 31, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Cops on the way to Indas house....you guys won't believe this shit....actually this day and time you will......fucking theifs
> 
> I caught one of em about a half mile away from the house ......caught em with several good right hooks to be exact ......sheriff seemed cool on the phone so wish me luck on face to face about to happen....


I hope you don't get fucked in this deal. Was anyone home ?


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 31, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Just in case bro..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is an amazing idea. The only downside is having to kill a large dog for each body I want to dump. Oh, well...


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Nugachino (Aug 31, 2017)

At least you have carpet. I'm in a place where we can see as low as -5°c in winter. There aren't any carpets in this house. And I'm pretty sure the fuckers even skimped big time on the insulation too. This house is a piece of shit. Like right now. I can see my breath in the kitchen.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 31, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> At least you have carpet. I'm in a place where we can see as low as -5°c in winter. There aren't any carpets in this house. And I'm pretty sure the fuckers even skimped big time on the insulation too. This house is a piece of shit. Like right now. I can see my breath in the kitchen.


Perspective, it's all in the perspective: Right now its 44C (112F) and been that way for the last week or so, and last month. I'm wishing for some 23F nights and will get it in 4 months


----------



## dux (Aug 31, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> At least you have carpet. I'm in a place where we can see as low as -5°c in winter. There aren't any carpets in this house. And I'm pretty sure the fuckers even skimped big time on the insulation too. This house is a piece of shit. Like right now. I can see my breath in the kitchen.



Where the hell are you, next to Santa?


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 31, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Perspective, it's all in the perspective: Right now its 44C (112F) and been that way for the last week or so, and last month. I'm wishing for some 23F nights and will get it in 4 months


Right there with you on the 23f nights. We get a couple of those a year..lol.. I miss the fall..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm @ 50 deg F atm.
It feels pretty good except for the heavy mist/rain.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 31, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> At least you have carpet. I'm in a place where we can see as low as -5°c in winter. There aren't any carpets in this house. And I'm pretty sure the fuckers even skimped big time on the insulation too. This house is a piece of shit. Like right now. I can see my breath in the kitchen.


Damn that sucks.


My wife and I lived in an old farmhouse like that. I put a wood burner in


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 31, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Right there with you on the 23f nights. We get a couple of those a year..lol.. I miss the fall..


I'm looking forward to the cold so I can turn off the ac in the house and grow room. Shit's expensive, and the yield is slightly diminished from not as much CO2 in the room...

Summer growin'...


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 31, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm looking forward to the cold so I can turn off the ac in the house and grow room. Shit's expensive, and the yield is slightly diminished from not as much CO2 in the room...
> 
> Summer growin'...
> 
> View attachment 4003140


Nice man.. I feel ya on the ac and electric bill. Our ac went out in July, hot as fuck, out for a week until new one was put in. I rent. So I bought a window unit for the bedroom to get by. New ac works great!! But we still use the window unit when we sleep.. it's fucking cold in there, just how we like it 

Oddly enough, my "spot" is upstairs and that is the coldest room in the house. We keep it 70 but it's mid 60's up there, so that helps.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 31, 2017)

Reversed the flanges on my carbon scrubbers yesterday, amazing what and immediate difference that makes. Last batch finished drying, so I took it out of the ikea mesh hangers and into the Folger's cans they went. Just in time for the weekend, I was almost out...


----------



## Bareback (Aug 31, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> This is an amazing idea. The only downside is having to kill a large dog for each body I want to dump. Oh, well...


Stackable , double pack , 2 for 1 

No need to waste extra dogs


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 31, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm looking forward to the cold so I can turn off the ac in the house and grow room. Shit's expensive, and the yield is slightly diminished from not as much CO2 in the room...
> 
> Summer growin'...
> 
> View attachment 4003140


Nice setup btw.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 31, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm looking forward to the cold so I can turn off the ac in the house and grow room. Shit's expensive, and the yield is slightly diminished from not as much CO2 in the room...
> 
> Summer growin'...
> 
> View attachment 4003140


Nice setup , wow your rocking a pretty good plant count. Respectable..


----------



## dux (Aug 31, 2017)

Highs in the low 70's here. next week we get highs in the low 60's! Awesome!!
Bow hunting opens in 3 weeks. I'm sure it will be 80's then ....ish.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 31, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Nice setup , wow your rocking a pretty good plant count. Respectable..


I never liked decaf until now..


----------



## dux (Aug 31, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Reversed the flanges on my carbon scrubbers yesterday, amazing what and immediate difference that makes. Last batch finished drying, so I took it out of the ikea mesh hangers and into the Folger's cans they went. Just in time for the weekend, I was almost out...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4003150 View attachment 4003151 View attachment 4003152 View attachment 4003153



Looks real nice!!
I haven't smoked any good "flower" in a few months
Been running on some killer dab goodies lately


----------



## Bareback (Aug 31, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I never liked decaf until now..


I thought it was just the buds making the bucket green .


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 31, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I hope you don't get fucked in this deal. Was anyone home ?


Wife, baby, and sister


----------



## srh88 (Aug 31, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Wife, baby, and sister


hope everyone is alright and they didnt get away with any of your shit


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 31, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> We don't call cops around here. We throw the bodies in a hollow somewhere.


Wasn't me WB....


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I refuse to pay anyone for fixing something for me.


I pay for certain things but I'm discerning. For example I paid for the steel, gunite and masonry on my pool. That requires incredibly expensive specials tools and knowledge. I'm probably going to pay to have the masonry on my spa corners touched up too. I don't want to risk


whitebb2727 said:


> We don't call cops around here. We throw the bodies in a hollow somewhere.





tyler.durden said:


> This is an amazing idea. The only downside is having to kill a large dog for each body I want to dump. Oh, well...


Hydroflouric acid, no body, no problem, no canines harmed.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 31, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Wife, baby, and sister


Ok , so if you're able to post this then your not in jail. 

Take care of the family and when you have time feel us in .


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 31, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I pay for certain things but I'm discerning. For example I paid for the steel, gunite and masonry on my pool. That requires incredibly expensive specials tools and knowledge. I'm probably going to pay to have the masonry on my spa corners touched up too. I don't want to risk
> 
> *
> Hydroflouric acid, no body, no problem, no canines harmed*.


Save the earth, plant a tree


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 31, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Ok , so if you're able to post this then your not in jail.
> 
> Take care of the family and when you have time feel us in .


He can feel you in, I'd rather just listen.. lol


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> My favorite tool for dealing with peeves, feral and domestic


I find that peeves are well controlled by the use of peaveys. The first is to stun'em







and the other is to stack'em


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 31, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I pay for certain things but I'm discerning. For example I paid for the steel, gunite and masonry on my pool. That requires incredibly expensive specials tools and knowledge. I'm probably going to pay to have the masonry on my spa corners touched up too. I don't want to risk
> 
> 
> Hydroflouric acid, no body, no problem, no canines harmed.


I'm hard headed. If I need the tools I buy them. That just adds to the jobs I can do for money for other people.

As to the acid. We have deep crevices in the rocks here that nobody would be found if thrown in one. Or fell in one.

I went with some friends to a cave and got drunk. We made it to the top of this cave and its a couple hundred feet to the bottom. We were drunk as hell and shoving dead trees off the edge. 

Its a wonder I made it through my youth.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 31, 2017)

Deep Crevice.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Deep Crevice.


Remember the "not nudity" thread? such creativity ... gone all gone


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 31, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Just in case bro..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you were supposed to chop the body up and shave the head before you feed it to pigs. Never trust a man with a boar pen.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 31, 2017)

Haha we had some epic threads here.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I'm hard headed. If I need the tools I buy them. That just adds to the jobs I can do for money for other people.
> 
> As to the acid. We have deep crevices in the rocks here that nobody would be found if thrown in one. Or fell in one.
> 
> ...


Whoa! So you bought the ASIF Synthes kit and did your mom's humeral neck fracture? Damn that's hardcore! LOL 
PS who did her anesthesia or did you buy the vent with vaporizer and have your wife do it  I imagine gunite equipment runs about the cost of one of those ventilators. Whatever you do, DO NOT buy a neurosurgical microscope from Harbor Freight, although I'd happily buy a Bovie from them.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Haha we had some epic threads here.


Crazy ass mofo's, it's why I love you guys so much


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I thought you were supposed to chop the body up and shave the head before you feed it to pigs. Never trust a man with a boar pen.


Hola Mr. Sunshine ... how goes and grows the shopping cart harvest?


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 31, 2017)

It got chopped down a little early, planning on turning it into keef. Im Going be moving within the next few weeks. I'm taking 4 shopping carts with me, I've gathered quite a collection. I would have had 6 but my girlfriend didn't allow it. She said I was ruining the backyard, I think she's just jealous.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 31, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> He can feel you in, I'd rather just listen.. lol


Ok 

Choose my words carefully I most.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> It got chopped down a little early, planning on turning it into keef. Im Going be moving within the next few weeks. I'm taking 4 shopping carts with me, I've gathered quite a collection. I would have had 6 but my girlfriend didn't allow it. She said I was ruining the backyard, I think she's just jealous.


 Nah it is that one cart on two casters and two bricks. Brings down property values. You should listen to your gf. Feng shui is Chinese for yes dear.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 31, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Lol that's still a 1300 dollar profit


1300 profit on putting one of these in sounds about right. My brother did this at my house.

1300 profit on a tank water heater sounds awesome!, sign me up! I can do it. Way easy and I'm just a carpenter


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 31, 2017)

i've been trying to convince my union plumber older brother to go out on his own doing water heaters, re-pipes and shit. He's good. He can make bank. 

But then his union benefits won't blow up. It's why he won't do it. But he does allot of it on the side.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 31, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> *Nah it is that one cart on two casters and two bricks. Brings down property values. *You should listen to your gf. Feng shui is Chinese for yes dear.


That's a classic.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> It got chopped down a little early, planning on turning it into keef. Im Going be moving within the next few weeks. I'm taking 4 shopping carts with me, I've gathered quite a collection. I would have had 6 but my girlfriend didn't allow it. She said I was ruining the backyard, I think she's just jealous.


Gift her the ones on blocks!


----------



## srh88 (Aug 31, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> i've been trying to convince my union plumber older brother to go out on his own doing water heaters, re-pipes and shit. He's good. He can make bank.
> 
> But then his union benefits won't blow up. It's why he won't do it. But he does allot of it on the side.


thats the way to do it.. start doing side jobs until your name gets out there


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 31, 2017)

Caught so many big ass trout again today.

What sucked is there's a big ass fire right above lake shasta. My eyes still burn


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 31, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Gift her the ones on blocks!


I'm saving that for our wedding day.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 31, 2017)

That shopping cart was the most gangster shit I ever seen.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 31, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm saving that for our wedding day.


Jungle boy wedding cake:


Thick ass shit


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm saving that for our wedding day.


Oh you are so sentimental, that brought a tear to my eye!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm saving that for our wedding elopement.


FIFY


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Jungle boy wedding cake:
> 
> View attachment 4003230
> Thick ass shit


Hey if I ever divorce this guy and remarry would you cater my wedding?


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 31, 2017)

neosapien said:


> That shopping cart was the most gangster shit I ever seen.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 31, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Hey if I ever divorce this guy and remarry would you cater my wedding?


The shit test right under 30% too. I'm gonna blow this mother fucker up for a minute


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> The shit test right under 30% too. I'm gonna blow this mother fucker up for a minute


Wow! just f'n wow


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 31, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Jungle boy wedding cake:
> 
> View attachment 4003230
> Thick ass shit


Damn, looks hella bomb, bro.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 31, 2017)

Just took another pic in there, I'm so burnt and i have to water 40 plants in 7gal pots before i go to bed tonight. Fuck me.
 Here's some mendo breath in that very same crop. Such a beautiful plant. A little wifi in the background


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Ok
> 
> Choose my words carefully I moist.


FIFY


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 31, 2017)

Got some cookie glue and some pre98 in the mix too. 8 weeks in. Pulling down in a week


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 31, 2017)

Fuck that's a lot of plants to grow indoors! I usually don't go over nine.
Right now I'm running 13, but they are all outside.
Here are four of em. (The three in front are taller than me!)


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Just took another pic in there, I'm so burnt and i have to water 40 plants in 7gal pots before i go to bed tonight. Fuck me.
> View attachment 4003233 Here's some mendo breath in that very same crop. Such a beautiful plant. A little wifi in the background


gawd those are gorgeous


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 31, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Fuck that's a lot of plants to grow indoors! I usually don't go over nine.
> Right now I'm running 13, but they are all outside.
> Here are four of em. (The three in front are taller than me!)
> View attachment 4003245


I'm hoping to get aboutapound.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 31, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I'm hoping to get aboutapound.


You'll be trimming for days...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 31, 2017)

Any you guys grow Swami genetics? 

They got some killer looking landrace crosses. 

I am just wondering if they are legit.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 31, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> You'll be trimming for days...


The wedding cake and the mendo breath are so easy to trim. Like 4 hrs a pound max. and all the other cherry pie(@Gary Goodson) crosses i grow, including the cherry pie. The buds are so thick. Hella easy to trim.

Btw, i usually pay trimmer/s to trim. But i do get busy too when i have to.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 31, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Whoa! So you bought the ASIF Synthes kit and did your mom's humeral neck fracture? Damn that's hardcore! LOL
> PS who did her anesthesia or did you buy the vent with vaporizer and have your wife do it  I imagine gunite equipment runs about the cost of one of those ventilators. Whatever you do, DO NOT buy a neurosurgical microscope from Harbor Freight, although I'd happily buy a Bovie from them.


Lol.

Little bit on the extreme side. 

I would bet money that if someone were to guide me I could do that surgery. I know that sounds cocky but I'm good with a blade or scalpel. That's not to mean I know what a Dr does.

I kind of meant within reason. Of course I let the Dr do the surgery.

Let me clarify. I will not pay someone to fix or repair anything mechanical or home repairs.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 31, 2017)

srh88 said:


> thats the way to do it.. start doing side jobs until your name gets out there


Do good work and word of mouth spreads.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 31, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Do good work and word of mouth spreads.


Eggsactly.. I don't advertise and I don't have any logos, number or anything on my trucks


----------



## Bareback (Aug 31, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Lol.
> 
> Little bit on the extreme side.
> 
> ...


My wife's orthopedic surgeon uses about the same shit as I do . Lol 
Probably keeps his stuff cleaner though. 
We had a really good conversation about her first knee replacement, because he had to relocate the patella, all costume jointery he couldn't use any of his templates .
But I do hope my carpentry doesn't get as bloody as his . Just saying.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 31, 2017)

srh88 said:


> hope everyone is alright and they didnt get away with any of your shit


They got away with a craftsmen set and my big ass Milwaukee drill.....I got the other shit back....

I was leaving the families ranch and my elderly neighbor called .....which is fuckin random.....she asks if I had friends coming bye my house ....and before I can even answer she sees em start going through my Z and popping the tool box lid....so she starts panicking and I start haulin ass home trying to call my wife ((no answer))....takes me 2 minutes to get home tops ....my handicap sister sees me pull in hella fast opens the door crying and basically damn near having a seizure....she says a guy in a hat tried to open her door and they just took off with my things....I ran in to check my wife and baby ...they're asleep and safe so I grab the keys to my other car something else and start running to my car...neighbor flags me down and tells me ones wearing a blue shirt and grey hat......I get to the backside of my property and i see two dudes on bikes with backpacks jamming.....one peeled off through the neighbors lot but I was locked on dude with the grey hat ....I used my car to sandwich him between my car and my wall along my property line......so he's wedged in at this point.....jump out and it's like a 35 year old straight tweaker on a bike.....grabbed him by the back pack and jerked his ass off his bike .....only thing he's saying is NO please NO please I'm sorry I'm sorry..you can have your stuff sorry..I haven't even started on him yet....once I slam his ass on his back he knows what's about to happen ....I was straight man handling his ass with adrenaline dude....his last ditch effort was to scream Hector as loud as he could...I'm guessing that's his partner((who's gone))......fucker reached grabbed the collar of my T shirt ripping it ....So I drop a knee and start sockin his ass until I feel him loose his grip on me and my shirt ....then let him know he was caught because of a silent alarm and cameras at the house....and if I ever see him again It would be much worse .....I took his whole fuckin back pack and backed over his bike .....little did I know the neighbor had called Leo already....I went back to the house to make sure the other dude didn't double back or anything.....so a while later the cops 
actually called my cell ....neighbor had given them my number .....long story short she gave a description and they found homeboy hobbling down the road and picked him up.....obviously he left out the part where him and his buddy stold my shit......so the sheriffs office obviously needed to see me face to face at this point ((GREAT))....so they roll up to the house and I explain to them what happen and they also meet my sister and talk to her .....I show them the cut lock on my box ...they see my ripped shirt and then I hand them his back pack with a pair of bolt cutters that were not mine inside....I told them he's lucky he didn't get shot trying to open doors ....one of the sheriffs replied ...he probably wishes he got shot rite now ...you messed him up pretty bad man ....((I thought fuck))....I went rite into defense mode saying my baby my wife my sis.........the cop actually stopped me mid sentence and said I totally understand you were acting in self defense on your own property.... I felt the weight of the world get lifted off my shoulders when he said that ......so they took a report of what happen and what's still missing and arrested the dude I beat senseless .......so I'm left with a ripped shirt fucked up knuckles and a scratched and dented car from pinning a bicycle ........but family is safe and I can replace my tools .....


I'm more pissed about my hand being scratched up by tweaker teeth 
It's soaking in peroxide


----------



## Bareback (Aug 31, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Eggsactly.. I don't advertise and I don't have any logos, number or anything on my trucks


Do good work and do what you say your going to. And that will be all you need. It's carried all my life .


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> They got away with a craftsmen set and my big ass Milwaukee drill.....I got the other shit back....
> 
> I was leaving the families ranch and my elderly neighbor called .....which is fuckin random.....she asks if I had friends coming bye my house ....and before I can even answer she sees em start going through my Z and popping the tool box lid....so she starts panicking and I start haulin ass home trying to call my wife ((no answer))....takes me 2 minutes to get home tops ....my handicap sister sees me pull in hella fast opens the door crying and basically damn near having a seizure....she says a guy in a hat tried to open her door and they just took off with my things....I ran in to check my wife and baby ...they're asleep and safe so I grab the keys to my other car something else and start running to my car...neighbor flags me down and tells me ones wearing a blue shirt and grey hat......I get to the backside of my property and i see two dudes on bikes with backpacks jamming.....one peeled off through the neighbors lot but I was locked on dude with the grey hat ....I used my car to sandwich him between my car and my wall along my property line......so he's wedged in at this point.....jump out and it's like a 35 year old straight tweaker on a bike.....grabbed him by the back pack and jerked his ass off his bike .....only thing he's saying is NO please NO please I'm sorry I'm sorry..you can have your stuff sorry..I haven't even started on him yet....once I slam his ass on his back he knows what's about to happen ....I was straight man handling his ass with adrenaline dude....his last ditch effort was to scream Hector as loud as he could...I'm guessing that's his partner((who's gone))......fucker reached grabbed the collar of my T shirt ripping it ....So I drop a knee and start sockin his ass until I feel him loose his grip on me and my shirt ....then let him know he was caught because of a silent alarm and cameras at the house....and if I ever see him again It would be much worse .....I took his whole fuckin back pack and backed over his bike .....little did I know the neighbor had called Leo already....I went back to the house to make sure the other dude didn't double back or anything.....so a while later the cops
> actually called my cell ....neighbor had given them my number .....long story short she gave a description and they found homeboy hobbling down the road and picked him up.....obviously he left out the part where him and his buddy stold my shit......so the sheriffs office obviously needed to see me face to face at this point ((GREAT))....so they roll up to the house and I explain to them what happen and they also meet my sister and talk to her .....I show them the cut lock on my box ...they see my ripped shirt and then I hand them his back pack with a pair of bolt cutters that were not mine inside....I told them he's lucky he didn't get shot trying to open doors ....one of the sheriffs replied ...he probably wishes he got shot rite now ...you messed him up pretty bad man ....((I thought fuck))....I went rite into defense mode saying my baby my wife my sis.........the cop actually stopped me mid sentence and said I totally understand you were acting in self defense on your own property.... I felt the weight of the world get lifted off my shoulders when he said that ......so they took a report of what happen and what's still missing and arrested the dude I beat senseless .......so I'm left with a ripped shirt fucked up knuckles and a scratched and dented car from pinning a bicycle ........but family is safe and I can replace my tools .....
> ...


I am very glad you're all right and so is your family


----------



## Bareback (Aug 31, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I am very glad you're all right and so is your family


Diddo


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Lol.
> 
> Little bit on the extreme side.
> 
> ...


LOL you know me I have to talk smack! Surgery is actually relatively easy once you got the landmarks down.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 31, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL you know me I have to talk smack! Surgery is actually relatively easy once you got the landmarks down.


Easy really, so do they just go to school all those years to learn how to pronounce all them big words, damn I knew it. 




J/K
If it wasn't for Dr's who would us Carpenters take advantage of ?


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 31, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I am very glad you're all right and so is your family





Bareback said:


> Diddo


Thank you guys me to ....longest few minutes of my life not being able to get my wife on the phone....knowing there were guys basically taking my shit in broad daylight.....il be on edge a bit now ...ya never know what those type of people may do to retaliate......just glad it worked out the way it did ....my families safety is all I care about.....thanks again guys


----------



## srh88 (Aug 31, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> They got away with a craftsmen set and my big ass Milwaukee drill.....I got the other shit back....
> 
> I was leaving the families ranch and my elderly neighbor called .....which is fuckin random.....she asks if I had friends coming bye my house ....and before I can even answer she sees em start going through my Z and popping the tool box lid....so she starts panicking and I start haulin ass home trying to call my wife ((no answer))....takes me 2 minutes to get home tops ....my handicap sister sees me pull in hella fast opens the door crying and basically damn near having a seizure....she says a guy in a hat tried to open her door and they just took off with my things....I ran in to check my wife and baby ...they're asleep and safe so I grab the keys to my other car something else and start running to my car...neighbor flags me down and tells me ones wearing a blue shirt and grey hat......I get to the backside of my property and i see two dudes on bikes with backpacks jamming.....one peeled off through the neighbors lot but I was locked on dude with the grey hat ....I used my car to sandwich him between my car and my wall along my property line......so he's wedged in at this point.....jump out and it's like a 35 year old straight tweaker on a bike.....grabbed him by the back pack and jerked his ass off his bike .....only thing he's saying is NO please NO please I'm sorry I'm sorry..you can have your stuff sorry..I haven't even started on him yet....once I slam his ass on his back he knows what's about to happen ....I was straight man handling his ass with adrenaline dude....his last ditch effort was to scream Hector as loud as he could...I'm guessing that's his partner((who's gone))......fucker reached grabbed the collar of my T shirt ripping it ....So I drop a knee and start sockin his ass until I feel him loose his grip on me and my shirt ....then let him know he was caught because of a silent alarm and cameras at the house....and if I ever see him again It would be much worse .....I took his whole fuckin back pack and backed over his bike .....little did I know the neighbor had called Leo already....I went back to the house to make sure the other dude didn't double back or anything.....so a while later the cops
> actually called my cell ....neighbor had given them my number .....long story short she gave a description and they found homeboy hobbling down the road and picked him up.....obviously he left out the part where him and his buddy stold my shit......so the sheriffs office obviously needed to see me face to face at this point ((GREAT))....so they roll up to the house and I explain to them what happen and they also meet my sister and talk to her .....I show them the cut lock on my box ...they see my ripped shirt and then I hand them his back pack with a pair of bolt cutters that were not mine inside....I told them he's lucky he didn't get shot trying to open doors ....one of the sheriffs replied ...he probably wishes he got shot rite now ...you messed him up pretty bad man ....((I thought fuck))....I went rite into defense mode saying my baby my wife my sis.........the cop actually stopped me mid sentence and said I totally understand you were acting in self defense on your own property.... I felt the weight of the world get lifted off my shoulders when he said that ......so they took a report of what happen and what's still missing and arrested the dude I beat senseless .......so I'm left with a ripped shirt fucked up knuckles and a scratched and dented car from pinning a bicycle ........but family is safe and I can replace my tools .....
> ...


Tweaker herpes.. gross. Glad you're all good man. Tools are replaceable.. your family and your freedom are not. Also glad they didn't steal your Fuck


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 31, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL you know me I have to talk smack! Surgery is actually relatively easy once you got the landmarks down.


I've done emergency animal surgery.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> ......snip....
> 
> *I'm more pissed about my hand being scratched up by tweaker teeth *
> It's soaking in peroxide


Call your doctor first thing in the morning. Depending on your definition of scratch, a tetanus booster may not be a bad idea. Further prophylactic antibiotics are occasionally recommended. He may want testing depending on the wound and the assailant would need to be in custody for that to be done.

Damn I'm sorry inda.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Easy really, so do they just go to school all those years to learn how to pronounce all them big words, damn I knew it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Easy is a relative term, it's certainly easier than biochemistry (the only class I never understood a word of), and much easier than endrocrinology etc...


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 31, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Nice setup , wow your rocking a pretty good plant count. Respectable..


Thanks. It's boring, a black-market-perpetual-sog-super-reliable-dank-factory. Usually sporting between 150-200 ladies in various stages. Around here it's the same penalty from 50-250, so in for a penny, in for (about) a pound...


----------



## Bareback (Aug 31, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL Easy is a relative term, it's certainly easier than biochemistry (the only class I never understood a word of), and much easier than endrocrinology etc...


Yeah, I was just taking shit . It is easy to say but I couldn't do it. I respect those who put the effort in studies to make it to graduate. And no more time than a Dr has with a patient before giving a diagnosis, it's really got to be an educated guess ( for lack of a better term ) . If I am designing an addition or costume remodel of a house I to send a few hours to get to know the folks and their taste. What does a Dr have 5 minutes and he/she is taking notes , probably never even looks up from the tablet, it can't be easy.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 31, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> They got away with a craftsmen set and my big ass Milwaukee drill.....I got the other shit back....
> 
> I was leaving the families ranch and my elderly neighbor called .....which is fuckin random.....she asks if I had friends coming bye my house ....and before I can even answer she sees em start going through my Z and popping the tool box lid....so she starts panicking and I start haulin ass home trying to call my wife ((no answer))....takes me 2 minutes to get home tops ....my handicap sister sees me pull in hella fast opens the door crying and basically damn near having a seizure....she says a guy in a hat tried to open her door and they just took off with my things....I ran in to check my wife and baby ...they're asleep and safe so I grab the keys to my other car something else and start running to my car...neighbor flags me down and tells me ones wearing a blue shirt and grey hat......I get to the backside of my property and i see two dudes on bikes with backpacks jamming.....one peeled off through the neighbors lot but I was locked on dude with the grey hat ....I used my car to sandwich him between my car and my wall along my property line......so he's wedged in at this point.....jump out and it's like a 35 year old straight tweaker on a bike.....grabbed him by the back pack and jerked his ass off his bike .....only thing he's saying is NO please NO please I'm sorry I'm sorry..you can have your stuff sorry..I haven't even started on him yet....once I slam his ass on his back he knows what's about to happen ....I was straight man handling his ass with adrenaline dude....his last ditch effort was to scream Hector as loud as he could...I'm guessing that's his partner((who's gone))......fucker reached grabbed the collar of my T shirt ripping it ....So I drop a knee and start sockin his ass until I feel him loose his grip on me and my shirt ....then let him know he was caught because of a silent alarm and cameras at the house....and if I ever see him again It would be much worse .....I took his whole fuckin back pack and backed over his bike .....little did I know the neighbor had called Leo already....I went back to the house to make sure the other dude didn't double back or anything.....so a while later the cops
> actually called my cell ....neighbor had given them my number .....long story short she gave a description and they found homeboy hobbling down the road and picked him up.....obviously he left out the part where him and his buddy stold my shit......so the sheriffs office obviously needed to see me face to face at this point ((GREAT))....so they roll up to the house and I explain to them what happen and they also meet my sister and talk to her .....I show them the cut lock on my box ...they see my ripped shirt and then I hand them his back pack with a pair of bolt cutters that were not mine inside....I told them he's lucky he didn't get shot trying to open doors ....one of the sheriffs replied ...he probably wishes he got shot rite now ...you messed him up pretty bad man ....((I thought fuck))....I went rite into defense mode saying my baby my wife my sis.........the cop actually stopped me mid sentence and said I totally understand you were acting in self defense on your own property.... I felt the weight of the world get lifted off my shoulders when he said that ......so they took a report of what happen and what's still missing and arrested the dude I beat senseless .......so I'm left with a ripped shirt fucked up knuckles and a scratched and dented car from pinning a bicycle ........but family is safe and I can replace my tools .....
> ...


Sounds like a normal California day.


curious2garden said:


> LOL you know me I have to talk smack! Surgery is actually relatively easy once you got the landmarks down.


I was going to ask you if you can teach me how to be a surgeon. I've seen alot of grays anatomy so I'm not completely green.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 31, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Thank you guys me to ....longest few minutes of my life not being able to get my wife on the phone....knowing there were guys basically taking my shit in broad daylight.....il be on edge a bit now ...ya never know what those type of people may do to retaliate......just glad it worked out the way it did ....my families safety is all I care about.....thanks again guys


Your wife got a gun and know how to shoot?

A home defense Remington 870 with 18 barrel is nice. Low recoil 00 buck shot with a nice spread. 

I know it hard to think about but out in the country that's the way it is.


I'm glad everyone is ok. 

One of those 4 camera dvr setups from harbor freight might deter people if they see the cameras.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 31, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Eggsactly.. I don't advertise and I don't have any logos, number or anything on my trucks


I don't advertise either. I won't cut corners or do shitty work.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 31, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> They got away with a craftsmen set and my big ass Milwaukee drill.....I got the other shit back....
> 
> I was leaving the families ranch and my elderly neighbor called .....which is fuckin random.....she asks if I had friends coming bye my house ....and before I can even answer she sees em start going through my Z and popping the tool box lid....so she starts panicking and I start haulin ass home trying to call my wife ((no answer))....takes me 2 minutes to get home tops ....my handicap sister sees me pull in hella fast opens the door crying and basically damn near having a seizure....she says a guy in a hat tried to open her door and they just took off with my things....I ran in to check my wife and baby ...they're asleep and safe so I grab the keys to my other car something else and start running to my car...neighbor flags me down and tells me ones wearing a blue shirt and grey hat......I get to the backside of my property and i see two dudes on bikes with backpacks jamming.....one peeled off through the neighbors lot but I was locked on dude with the grey hat ....I used my car to sandwich him between my car and my wall along my property line......so he's wedged in at this point.....jump out and it's like a 35 year old straight tweaker on a bike.....grabbed him by the back pack and jerked his ass off his bike .....only thing he's saying is NO please NO please I'm sorry I'm sorry..you can have your stuff sorry..I haven't even started on him yet....once I slam his ass on his back he knows what's about to happen ....I was straight man handling his ass with adrenaline dude....his last ditch effort was to scream Hector as loud as he could...I'm guessing that's his partner((who's gone))......fucker reached grabbed the collar of my T shirt ripping it ....So I drop a knee and start sockin his ass until I feel him loose his grip on me and my shirt ....then let him know he was caught because of a silent alarm and cameras at the house....and if I ever see him again It would be much worse .....I took his whole fuckin back pack and backed over his bike .....little did I know the neighbor had called Leo already....I went back to the house to make sure the other dude didn't double back or anything.....so a while later the cops
> actually called my cell ....neighbor had given them my number .....long story short she gave a description and they found homeboy hobbling down the road and picked him up.....obviously he left out the part where him and his buddy stold my shit......so the sheriffs office obviously needed to see me face to face at this point ((GREAT))....so they roll up to the house and I explain to them what happen and they also meet my sister and talk to her .....I show them the cut lock on my box ...they see my ripped shirt and then I hand them his back pack with a pair of bolt cutters that were not mine inside....I told them he's lucky he didn't get shot trying to open doors ....one of the sheriffs replied ...he probably wishes he got shot rite now ...you messed him up pretty bad man ....((I thought fuck))....I went rite into defense mode saying my baby my wife my sis.........the cop actually stopped me mid sentence and said I totally understand you were acting in self defense on your own property.... I felt the weight of the world get lifted off my shoulders when he said that ......so they took a report of what happen and what's still missing and arrested the dude I beat senseless .......so I'm left with a ripped shirt fucked up knuckles and a scratched and dented car from pinning a bicycle ........but family is safe and I can replace my tools .....
> ...


Good to hear you and the family are good Inda. A bit of advice: find out all you can on Hector's compadre and even Hector if possible. Data is always useful


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 31, 2017)

Helping my friend with some logos for a fly fishing company named "connective"


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 31, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Just took another pic in there, I'm so burnt and i have to water 40 plants in 7gal pots before i go to bed tonight. Fuck me.
> View attachment 4003233 Here's some mendo breath in that very same crop. Such a beautiful plant. A little wifi in the background


Fuck bro same here! have 38 in 7 gal I need to water tonight and I can barely see straight I'm so tired. 

Plus the veg plants. And theres a pound waiting to be trimmed and I have to be up at 6am for work.

Bullshit.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 31, 2017)

At least my wife made me nachos.


----------



## Indacouch (Aug 31, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Your wife got a gun and know how to shoot?
> 
> A home defense Remington 870 with 18 barrel is nice. Low recoil 00 buck shot with a nice spread.
> 
> ...


She has a snub with her while I'm at work at all times ....we have a shotty hidden as well....we have the house alarm with two panick buttons at each end of the house ....one for my sis and one for my wife in our room .....I actually have cameras, but they weren't recording ....just the monitors for me to flip on and see what's what at night .....my dad actually bought those cameras your talking about and likes em .....so I need to buy those or get mine recording again......my house is in the country and has the alarm signs and two big ass yellow ((smile your on camera signs))....my sis didn't hit the pannick and my wife was asleep with my lil boy ....luckily lil Inda was at school....just gotta get my sis to realize it's ok to push that button even if it ends up being nothing.....but at least the doors were locked.....


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 31, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Fuck bro same here! have 38 in 7 gal I need to water tonight and I can barely see straight I'm so tired.
> 
> Plus the veg plants. And theres a pound waiting to be trimmed and I have to be up at 6am for work.
> 
> Bullshit.


That's the bitch about running an op: it doesn't matter what _your_ plans are and how you feel, they need what they need when they need it. We've got to drop everything and just do it. Little green brats...


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 31, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> They got away with a craftsmen set and my big ass Milwaukee drill.....I got the other shit back....
> 
> I was leaving the families ranch and my elderly neighbor called .....which is fuckin random.....she asks if I had friends coming bye my house ....and before I can even answer she sees em start going through my Z and popping the tool box lid....so she starts panicking and I start haulin ass home trying to call my wife ((no answer))....takes me 2 minutes to get home tops ....my handicap sister sees me pull in hella fast opens the door crying and basically damn near having a seizure....she says a guy in a hat tried to open her door and they just took off with my things....I ran in to check my wife and baby ...they're asleep and safe so I grab the keys to my other car something else and start running to my car...neighbor flags me down and tells me ones wearing a blue shirt and grey hat......I get to the backside of my property and i see two dudes on bikes with backpacks jamming.....one peeled off through the neighbors lot but I was locked on dude with the grey hat ....I used my car to sandwich him between my car and my wall along my property line......so he's wedged in at this point.....jump out and it's like a 35 year old straight tweaker on a bike.....grabbed him by the back pack and jerked his ass off his bike .....only thing he's saying is NO please NO please I'm sorry I'm sorry..you can have your stuff sorry..I haven't even started on him yet....once I slam his ass on his back he knows what's about to happen ....I was straight man handling his ass with adrenaline dude....his last ditch effort was to scream Hector as loud as he could...I'm guessing that's his partner((who's gone))......fucker reached grabbed the collar of my T shirt ripping it ....So I drop a knee and start sockin his ass until I feel him loose his grip on me and my shirt ....then let him know he was caught because of a silent alarm and cameras at the house....and if I ever see him again It would be much worse .....I took his whole fuckin back pack and backed over his bike .....little did I know the neighbor had called Leo already....I went back to the house to make sure the other dude didn't double back or anything.....so a while later the cops
> actually called my cell ....neighbor had given them my number .....long story short she gave a description and they found homeboy hobbling down the road and picked him up.....obviously he left out the part where him and his buddy stold my shit......so the sheriffs office obviously needed to see me face to face at this point ((GREAT))....so they roll up to the house and I explain to them what happen and they also meet my sister and talk to her .....I show them the cut lock on my box ...they see my ripped shirt and then I hand them his back pack with a pair of bolt cutters that were not mine inside....I told them he's lucky he didn't get shot trying to open doors ....one of the sheriffs replied ...he probably wishes he got shot rite now ...you messed him up pretty bad man ....((I thought fuck))....I went rite into defense mode saying my baby my wife my sis.........the cop actually stopped me mid sentence and said I totally understand you were acting in self defense on your own property.... I felt the weight of the world get lifted off my shoulders when he said that ......so they took a report of what happen and what's still missing and arrested the dude I beat senseless .......so I'm left with a ripped shirt fucked up knuckles and a scratched and dented car from pinning a bicycle ........but family is safe and I can replace my tools .....
> ...



Dude, you're a badass. Sorry it happened, but nice job...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 31, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> She has a snub with her while I'm at work at all times ....we have a shotty hidden as well....we have the house alarm with two panick buttons at each end of the house ....one for my sis and one for my wife in our room .....I actually have cameras, but they weren't recording ....just the monitors for me to flip on and see what's what at night .....my dad actually bought those cameras your talking about and likes em .....so I need to buy those or get mine recording again......my house is in the country and has the alarm signs and two big ass yellow ((smile your on camera signs))....my sis didn't hit the pannick and my wife was asleep with my lil boy ....luckily lil Inda was at school....just gotta get my sis to realize it's ok to push that button even if it ends up being nothing.....but at least the doors were locked.....


Good deal. Sounds like you re doing everything right. Scary situation for sure.

Again, at least everyone is ok.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 31, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> She has a snub with her while I'm at work at all times ....we have a shotty hidden as well....we have the house alarm with two panick buttons at each end of the house ....one for my sis and one for my wife in our room .....I actually have cameras, but they weren't recording ....just the monitors for me to flip on and see what's what at night .....my dad actually bought those cameras your talking about and likes em .....so I need to buy those or get mine recording again......my house is in the country and has the alarm signs and two big ass yellow ((smile your on camera signs))....my sis didn't hit the pannick and my wife was asleep with my lil boy ....luckily lil Inda was at school....just gotta get my sis to realize it's ok to push that button even if it ends up being nothing.....but at least the doors were locked.....


Glad it turned at as well as it did under the circumstances, Inda. You may want to consider defensive handgun/shotgun training for your wife and/or you with a good, high end company that has a interactive simulator as well as range instruction. Good ones are expensive but worth it.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 31, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Hydroflouric acid, no body, no problem, no canines harmed.


máquina para hacer estofado


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 31, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> máquina para hacer estofado


LOL


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 31, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Your wife got a gun and know how to shoot?
> 
> A home defense Remington 870 with 18 barrel is nice. Low recoil 00 buck shot with a nice spread.


I like #4 buck for home defense. Extremely effective at close range without the over-penetration of 00.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 31, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I'm more pissed about my hand being scratched up by tweaker *teeth*


* - toof


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 1, 2017)

There's a shit load of people acting like they know, in the newbie section. An alarming amount of posers. Shits done changed since I used to ran that bitch. I gotta clean house....


----------



## dstroy (Sep 1, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> She has a snub with her while I'm at work at all times ....we have a shotty hidden as well....we have the house alarm with two panick buttons at each end of the house ....one for my sis and one for my wife in our room .....I actually have cameras, but they weren't recording ....just the monitors for me to flip on and see what's what at night .....my dad actually bought those cameras your talking about and likes em .....so I need to buy those or get mine recording again......my house is in the country and has the alarm signs and two big ass yellow ((smile your on camera signs))....my sis didn't hit the pannick and my wife was asleep with my lil boy ....luckily lil Inda was at school....just gotta get my sis to realize it's ok to push that button even if it ends up being nothing.....but at least the doors were locked.....


I'm sorry that happened to your family. I'm glad everyone's ok, and no one got hurt. Hopefully they find "hector".


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 1, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> There's a shit load of people acting like they know, in the newbie section. An alarming amount of posers. Shits done changed since I used to ran that bitch. I gotta clean house....


keep a firm pimp hand, they respect a big swinging wiener


----------



## dangledo (Sep 1, 2017)

Only grow personal so I keep it under 5/slap on the wrist, usually.

So it sucks hunting through a handful at a time. sometimes a year before I find a keeper.



But when I find a keeper it sticks around for some chucking.






On my way out the door for a little storm clean up.

Happy Friday/fishing/drinking/stoneded/ bbq'd labor day weekend all.


----------



## ANC (Sep 1, 2017)

Cleaned and vacuumed the grow room. Cut some bougainvillea cuttings out of my neighbor's garden trash. He was trimming them. Going to plant them around my perimeter walls to make them covered in thorns. Fed all the plants. Cut more larf off the outdoor plants (I'm getting more and more stoned by the minute from smoking larf). Just discovered they uploaded the whole season 3 of Narcos this morning, so I'll be doing that for the next 3 days.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> máquina para hacer estofado


LOL!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4003303
> At least my wife made me nachos.


I'd eat that

(@Singlemalt)



dangledo said:


> Only grow personal so I keep it under 5/slap on the wrist, usually.
> 
> So it sucks hunting through a handful at a time. sometimes a year before I find a keeper.
> 
> ...


I'd smoke that


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 1, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I'd eat that
> 
> (@Singlemalt)
> 
> ...


Real talk..


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Real talk..


agreed


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 1, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I like #4 buck for home defense. Extremely effective at close range without the over-penetration of 00.


Its hard to find anything but 00 here. I wouldn't worry about it. Even with high brass you rent going to get over penetration with buck shot. Especially with low recoil buck shot.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 1, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Its hard to find anything but 00 here. I wouldn't worry about it. Even with high brass you rent going to get over penetration with buck shot. Especially with low recoil buck shot.


I'm surprised you don't load your own. It's easy and doesn't cost much to get set up.
Wanna buy an old MEC 4-stage press?
-- edit -- 
It's advertised as a single stage press even though it's got four "stages". weird 
Maybe because you have to physically move the shell from one stage to the next? (it doesn't rotate)


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 1, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm surprised you don't load your own. It's easy and doesn't cost much to get set up.
> Wanna buy an old MEC 4-stage press?
> -- edit --
> It's advertised as a single stage press even though it's got four "stages". weird
> Maybe because you have to physically move the shell from one stage to the next? (it doesn't rotate)


I got a reloader. I just don't reload shotgun shells. 

They aren't that expensive. I have more than I will ever need.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 1, 2017)

Trying to get motivated to go face the masses and acquire some groceries. Bleh.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 1, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Trying to get motivated to go face the masses and acquire some groceries. Bleh.


I just went.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 1, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I just went.


That was almost 2 hours ago and I still haven't made progress, well I put pants on.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 1, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> That was almost 2 hours ago and I still haven't made progress, well I put pants on.


Lol.

I find myself doing less lately. Ever since putting in trailers to supplement my income and getting my VA disability upped. 

I just don't have to work as hard. I'm going to buy a few more mobile homes. Fixing to buy some more land and put trailers on it.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> That was almost 2 hours ago and I still haven't made progress, well I put pants on.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 1, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Lol.
> 
> I find myself doing less lately. Ever since putting in trailers to supplement my income and getting my VA disability upped.
> 
> I just don't have to work as hard. I'm going to buy a few more mobile homes. Fixing to buy some more land and put trailers on it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 1, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Lol.
> 
> I find myself doing less lately. Ever since putting in trailers to supplement my income and getting my VA disability upped.
> 
> I just don't have to work as hard. I'm going to buy a few more mobile homes. Fixing to buy some more land and put trailers on it.


I applied for reassessment in early 2015 - in December of 16 they informed me that I had been bumped from 20% to 60% (actually 70 if they used "real" math).
The CG ended up owing me 5K in retro pay (just got that last month) and the VA owes me over 11K when ever they get around to settling up.
VA still hasn't seen the paperwork from the CG pay center yet.

Government efficiency at its finest.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 1, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I applied for reassessment in early 2015 - in December of 16 they informed me that I had been bumped from 20% to 60% (actually 70 if they used "real" math).
> The CG ended up owing me 5K in retro pay (just got that last month) and the VA owes me over 11K when ever they get around to settling up.
> VA still hasn't seen the paperwork from the CG pay center yet.
> 
> Government efficiency at its finest.


They sure are damned efficient when you owe them money


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 1, 2017)

Went shopping. I can definitely see the benefit of automated cars to traffic flow. People suck and can't drive. I don't understand why so many people need to come to an almost complete stop before turning. Your car isn't going to spontaneously flip over if you go a little faster. Or why it takes so long after a light turns green for people to start going and then miles to get up to speed..... And people have no concept of the size of their vehicles. I saw a guy in a Civic do a 4 point turn in the parking lot when it should have been back up and go. I've always driven land yachts, a 1969 Plymouth Fury 4 door at around 26ft long and a 1989 Cadillac Fleetwood at around 24 ft long, to name a couple, and could squeeze them anywhere, so it really perplexes me. The Cavalier I had was like a friggin go kart compared to those.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 1, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4003557


Its actually worked out well. About 10,000 investment and now it brings in an extra 1200 a month. A few more and it will be a little over 2 grand a month. 

I like that idea.



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I applied for reassessment in early 2015 - in December of 16 they informed me that I had been bumped from 20% to 60% (actually 70 if they used "real" math).
> The CG ended up owing me 5K in retro pay (just got that last month) and the VA owes me over 11K when ever they get around to settling up.
> VA still hasn't seen the paperwork from the CG pay center yet.
> 
> Government efficiency at its finest.


They are slower than molasses in winter. 

I'm still trying to get them to bump mine up a little more. 

Get this shit. They service connected my hearing loss but only rated it at 0%. Lol. They gave me 10% on the ringing in my ears. I'm about deaf in my left ear. I got to go see about getting hearing aids.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Its actually worked out well. About 10,000 investment and now it brings in an extra 1200 a month. A few more and it will be a little I've 2 grand a month.
> 
> I like that idea.
> 
> ...


Hubby still needs to see the toxicologist before we file to up. I hate them. Poison someone almost to death with TCE but it's not your fault. Where SRH's fuck that vid!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 1, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> They sure are damned efficient when you owe them money


That's the damn truth for sure.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 1, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Its actually worked out well. About 10,000 investment and now it brings in an extra 1200 a month. A few more and it will be a little I've 2 grand a month.
> 
> I like that idea.
> 
> ...


Fuck yeah man! That's a *real* asset because it puts money in your pocket every month. 
Well done...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 1, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> They service connected my hearing loss but only rated it at 0%. Lol. They gave me 10% on the ringing in my ears. I'm about deaf in my left ear. I got to go see about getting hearing aids.


Same here, service connected hearing loss (Ship engine rooms) - Tinnitus 24/7, but still a zero rating.
WTH?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 1, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Same here, service connected hearing loss (Ship engine rooms) - Tinnitus 24/7, but still a zero rating.
> WTH?


I know right. I appealed it. Just have to wait and see. The only good thing I can say is they seem faster here than other VA centers.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 1, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Same here, service connected hearing loss (Ship engine rooms) - Tinnitus 24/7, but still a zero rating.
> WTH?


I know right. I appealed it. Just have to wait and see. The only good thing I can say is they seem faster here than other VA centers.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 1, 2017)

Rolled a few for the weekend...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 1, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Hubby still needs to see the toxicologist before we file to up. I hate them. Poison someone almost to death with TCE but it's not your fault. Where SRH's fuck that vid!


The military uses and abuses its personal.


----------



## dstroy (Sep 1, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Same here, service connected hearing loss (Ship engine rooms) - Tinnitus 24/7, but still a zero rating.
> WTH?


Are you represented? I have an AMVETS rep that took care of my whole claim start to finish. I've got hearing loss and tinnitus in both ears. I got 10% for the tinnitus and 0% for the hearing loss. Turned in my package and less than 60 days I had all my c&p exams and my rating. They can push to get your claim upped as well.

My claim ended up with a 70% rating. The important thing is that it's on there so if we need hearing aids later they're free.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## v.s one (Sep 1, 2017)

https://instagram.com/p/BXwzUwdlNNt/
Got stoned and stared at this for like two hours.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 1, 2017)

v.s one said:


> https://instagram.com/p/BXwzUwdlNNt/
> Got stoned and stared at this for like two hours.


LOL


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 1, 2017)

Long day working in the heat to get caught up and get my cameras worked out after yesterday's bullshit .....all with a seriously sore right hand that's swollen as a mofo today

Now I can't wait to find hector.


Hope you all had good days and evenings as well .....time to smoke and go to bed after a long hot day ......Baby Gary pics coming in the morning.


Night guys/gals


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 2, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Long day working in the heat to get caught up and get my cameras worked out after yesterday's bullshit .....all with a seriously sore right hand that's swollen as a mofo today
> View attachment 4003805
> Now I can't wait to find hector.
> 
> ...


Soak it in hot water and Epsom salt.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 2, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Long day working in the heat to get caught up and get my cameras worked out after yesterday's bullshit .....all with a seriously sore right hand that's swollen as a mofo today
> View attachment 4003805
> Now I can't wait to find hector.
> 
> ...


Don't jack off with that hand for awhile. You also need to moisturize, homie.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 2, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> The military uses and abuses its personal.


...and then throws them away, preferably with a less then honorable discharge so they can save a few bucks by not treating what was done to them.

The whole thing makes me sick and embarrassed to be an American.


----------



## abandonconflict (Sep 2, 2017)

I bought a new camera and scuba diving housing for it and I bought a plane ticket to Thailand!

I'd say today was a productive day for me.


----------



## dstroy (Sep 2, 2017)

abandonconflict said:


> I bought a new camera and scuba diving housing for it and I bought a plane ticket to Thailand!
> 
> I'd say today was a productive day for me.
> View attachment 4003823


 

I'm jealous.


----------



## abandonconflict (Sep 2, 2017)

dstroy said:


> View attachment 4003826
> 
> I'm jealous.




If you're into that, check out my photo thread which I will be bumping soon once I get to shooting images. I used a kind of out-dated but good "high-end compact". I wanted to replace it with a dslm but I ain't got that kinda cash right now. So I got a G9X Mark II from Canon and Fantasea housing. Anyway long story short, the photos should get better.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/scuba-diving-photography.938464/


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 2, 2017)

Fed the girls, packed the car, having some breakfast then I'm rolling a fatty and headed to the beach for a few days. I've got a 30 rack, a handle of vodka and kahlua, and a pint of root beer schnapps, an OZ of assorted bud, a few Gs of assorted concentrate , plus whatever stuff my friends have, I'm hoping one of them brings shrooms again. Should be a good weekend.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 2, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Fed the girls, packed the car, having some breakfast then I'm rolling a fatty and headed to the beach for a few days. I've got a 30 rack, a handle of vodka and kahlua, and a pint of root beer schnapps, an OZ of assorted bud, a few Gs of assorted concentrate , plus whatever stuff my friends have, I'm hoping one of them brings shrooms again. Should be a good weekend.


30 rack?


----------



## srh88 (Sep 2, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> 30 rack?


case of beer


----------



## srh88 (Sep 2, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Long day working in the heat to get caught up and get my cameras worked out after yesterday's bullshit .....all with a seriously sore right hand that's swollen as a mofo today
> View attachment 4003805
> Now I can't wait to find hector.
> 
> ...


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 2, 2017)

srh88 said:


> case of beer


Duh lol


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 2, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


Shouldn't be hard to find.. @Indacouch looks like you got a lead..


----------



## srh88 (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 2, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


It took me a second..LOL


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 2, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


Fuck her right in the pußßy


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 2, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Don't jack off with that hand for awhile. You also need to moisturize, homie.


Thanks sunshine ...I appreciate that


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 2, 2017)

The stink at Fuck Farms is getting real guys ....Holy Shit .....it's like driving into some hot coffee dank about a half mile out ....some of that heavy heavy ......this may be a record year for the stink Lol .....definitely had that brief thought of ....oh shit what am I doing .....crazy how one plant could stink that bad 

The craziest part is they're just getting started .......I think il just spray some febreeze .....ya.

I'm so smart


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 2, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


That's obviously my guy ...TY

What a dumb ass to put his name and face out like that .....I mean how many hectors can there be.

#findhector


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 2, 2017)

Just got done watering Baby G ....picture does no justice ....can't wait to see the frost when the buds mature.


----------



## ANC (Sep 2, 2017)

Planted a few tomatoes outdoors, watched netflix, just checked out the bougainvillea cuttings I took like a day or so ago, they are already rooting. Just left them standing on the periphery of the COBs field.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 2, 2017)

Fuck Farms apparel coming soon ....that's just a prototype of course...my majestic Fuck will take place of that ridiculous creature seen above...... Thank you @Bob Zmuda for modeling that for me.


Such a majestic beast


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 2, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> That's obviously my guy ...TY
> 
> What a dumb ass to put his name and face out like that .....I mean how many hectors can there be.
> 
> #findhector


Hector loves butt monkeys


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 2, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> The stink at Fuck Farms is getting real guys ....Holy Shit .....it's like driving into some hot coffee dank about a half mile out ....some of that heavy heavy ......this may be a record year for the stink Lol .....definitely had that brief thought of ....oh shit what am I doing .....crazy how one plant could stink that bad
> 
> The craziest part is they're just getting started .......I think il just spray some febreeze .....ya.
> 
> I'm so smart


Mine are super stinky until the sun comes out -- especially when there's no breeze. So I get up early and flip on the ozone generator for a couple of hours. It actually works better than I thought it would.


----------



## lokie (Sep 2, 2017)

I think I have sent 8 fine young beans to their most certain death.






I sent a very select few UK beens to a friend via friend in need..
Problem is with a I dont think they have what it takes to get them from 
germ much less to live to harvest.







I've given her beens before and never heard from her again about them.

The only issue I have without going full 






is that the infidel is a related family member.

So all I can do is weep in silence.






And watch this mime practice.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 2, 2017)

lokie said:


> I think I have sent 8 fine young beans to their most certain death.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And stop sending her beans


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 3, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Mine are super stinky until the sun comes out -- especially when there's no breeze. So I get up early and flip on the ozone generator for a couple of hours. It actually works better than I thought it would.


Ya first light mine are stinking my whole little canyon up .....even up to the road actually....but this year much further up the road than usual .....if everything works out and all is successful ...it will be that kind of bud that no amount of bagging can tone it down .....you know the kind where you drop a tiny piece in the car and it stinks up the whole fuckin ride but the piece is to small to find .....I blame Annie


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 3, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4004236
> Fuck Farms apparel coming soon ....that's just a prototype of course...my majestic Fuck will take place of that ridiculous creature seen above...... Thank you @Bob Zmuda for modeling that for me.
> 
> 
> Such a majestic beast


I still think my idea for the photo shoot was better; I wanted to paint a horse on my ACTUAL erect penis. We went with the puppet because there were some elderly family members at the house.

notice my use of a semi colon.


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 3, 2017)

Bought a few things to brew up some aact for the gardens.


----------



## lokie (Sep 3, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> And stop sending her beans


If it were only her I could approach things differently. 

The "NO ROOM OPEN IN THE INN " has been posted and the matter "*shall not ever happen again."




*


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 3, 2017)

I know what you mean about giving someone a potential harvest they may never reach.

I just gave a clone to someone I know. But he's that much of an idiot. I think he'll end up killing the plant. Despite the very simple instructions on its care.


----------



## 420God (Sep 3, 2017)

I'm trying a 30 day push up challenge, been kinda lazy this summer and now that the weather is getting cooler I can work out again. There's a bunch of vids people are trying on youtube that set an amount like 200-300. I'm trying to gain so what I'm doing is a little different, I'm doing 4 reps of maximum. So if I can do 50 my first rep I do it, wait 30-60 seconds then do my max again. I'm only on my second day but I took before pics, I'll try to update with results when the month is over. This is my warm up for hitting the weights hard this winter.


----------



## ANC (Sep 3, 2017)

Also making a stink outdoors, Thank the lord I have a 20-foot jasmine tree out front trying to compete.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 3, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I still think my idea for the photo shoot was better; I wanted to paint a horse on my ACTUAL erect penis. We went with the puppet because there were some elderly family members at the house.
> 
> notice my use of a semi colon.


----------



## dux (Sep 3, 2017)

WTF?


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 3, 2017)

It's a Chodesdale. Neigh motherfucker!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 3, 2017)

dux said:


> WTF?


 I like Bob's idea for the baloney pony


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 3, 2017)

Clippity clop clippity clop! Look at my HOOoooooves!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 3, 2017)

I woke up feeling like death this morning. 1 shower beer later and I feel like a new man!


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 3, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I woke up feeling like death this morning. 1 shower beer later and I feel like a new man!
> View attachment 4004345


After that steak last night no alcohol could ....


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 3, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4004374
> Where do I start with this one....


looks like Cannabis has been moved to schedule 40


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 3, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> looks like Cannabis has been moved to schedule 40


I saw him post this last night but was tired and didn't have the energy to tell him how awesome he was.....funny thing is, I was just talking to my wife about people who feel they have to one up others no matter how fucking ridiculous they look and sound....a whole factory of weed canna .....smh


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 3, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I saw him post this last night but was tired and didn't have the energy to tell him how awesome he was.....funny thing is, I was just talking to my wife about people who feel they have to one up others no matter how fucking ridiculous they look and sound....a whole factory of weed canna .....smh


 lol yes he better get those coathangers working swing shift

factory of weeeed


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 3, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> lol yes he better get those coathangers working swing shift
> 
> factory of weeeed


I shall get the attention of this factory owner and ask nothing but seriously appropriate adult questions ....


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 3, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4004374
> Where do I start with this one....


From the beginning


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 3, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Bought a few things to brew up some aact for the gardens.


Got any fresh worm castings? 
Don't overdue it with the molasses. You only need one oz in 5 gals.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 3, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> From the beginning


LOL while I was out checking out Wickr!


PS if you choose to light the bacon up via this method make sure you use a VPN


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 3, 2017)

ANC said:


> Also making a stink outdoors, Thank the lord I have a 20-foot jasmine tree out front trying to compete.


Do you have any insect decoys? 
I use mint for bud worms and basil for mites. Grown organic, so they taste extra good to the little fuckers.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 3, 2017)

@james mendes 

Do you get a super hard throbbing erection when you walk into your weed factory?.....like does your penis get all tingly and swollen like....do you give tours of your weed factory....if so do you check people's pockets afterwards? If you checked my pockets and felt something hard in the center area....would you squeeze it and investigate .....I ask all these questions because I'm starting a weed factory as well ...mines guna be way better than yours ....I just need some info from you .....I actually have one plant now ....it's a hermie and has bug issues....but it's the start of my weed factory......it's actually my second grow ever ....my first grow I accidentally chopped a month early ....we all have to learn from our mistakes rite James......may I call you James ....K......ya, so I'm ready to go full blast and open my weed factory ....I actually have almost 200 bucks saved up for seeds .....what strains would you suggest? I'm so happy you joined us here at RIU ....I've been wanting to start a weed factory ever since I started growing 4 months ago .....I'd love to here your story/struggles of becoming a weed factory owner.......I got so excited when I saw your pic I fapped twice ....maybe we could be partners and I can teach you a few things as well....I'm not good at growing and don't have anything to offer ....but I think I could run your factory way better than you .....I've got awesome plans for our future James.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 3, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> @james mendes
> 
> Do you get a super hard throbbing erection when you walk into your weed factory?.....like does your penis get all tingly and swollen like....do you give tours of your weed factory....if so do you check people's pockets afterwards? If you checked my pockets and felt something hard in the center area....would you squeeze it and investigate .....I ask all these questions because I'm starting a weed factory as well ...mines guna be way better than yours ....I just need some info from you .....I actually have one plant now ....it's a hermie and has bug issues....but it's the start of my weed factory......it's actually my second grow ever ....my first grow I accidentally chopped a month early ....we all have to learn from our mistakes rite James......may I call you James ....K......ya, so I'm ready to go full blast and open my weed factory ....I actually have almost 200 bucks saved up for seeds .....what strains would you suggest? I'm so happy you joined us here at RIU ....I've been wanting to start a weed factory ever since I started growing 4 months ago .....I'd love to here your story/struggles of becoming a weed factory owner.......I got so excited when I saw your pic I fapped twice ....maybe we could be partners and I can teach you a few things as well....I'm not good at growing and don't have anything to offer ....but I think I could run your factory way better than you .....I've got awesome plans for our future James.


LOL this is why I love you! You don't let pesky shit stand in the way of your ambition.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 3, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> @james mendes
> 
> Do you get a super hard throbbing erection when you walk into your weed factory?.....like does your penis get all tingly and swollen like....do you give tours of your weed factory....if so do you check people's pockets afterwards? If you checked my pockets and felt something hard in the center area....would you squeeze it and investigate .....I ask all these questions because I'm starting a weed factory as well ...mines guna be way better than yours ....I just need some info from you .....I actually have one plant now ....it's a hermie and has bug issues....but it's the start of my weed factory......it's actually my second grow ever ....my first grow I accidentally chopped a month early ....we all have to learn from our mistakes rite James......may I call you James ....K......ya, so I'm ready to go full blast and open my weed factory ....I actually have almost 200 bucks saved up for seeds .....what strains would you suggest? I'm so happy you joined us here at RIU ....I've been wanting to start a weed factory ever since I started growing 4 months ago .....I'd love to here your story/struggles of becoming a weed factory owner.......I got so excited when I saw your pic I fapped twice ....maybe we could be partners and I can teach you a few things as well....I'm not good at growing and don't have anything to offer ....but I think I could run your factory way better than you .....I've got awesome plans for our future James.


 If you are willing to spring for the uniform and disposable gloves, I would be pleased to be a Crotch Nug Inspector at your new manufacturing supercenter.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 3, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL this is why I love you! You don't let pesky shit stand in the way of your ambition.


Of course, in true American entrepreneurial spirit and talent


----------



## ANC (Sep 3, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Do you have any insect decoys?
> I use mint for bud worms and basil for mites. Grown organic, so they taste extra good to the little fuckers.


Well, the rest of the garden I guess... Found some caterpilar worms under the older fan leaves on that purple Swazi yesterday.
I just took off all the leaves with eggs on. THey seem to avoid the sugar leaf, except for one snail who left snail traces all over one plant.
Guess I will have to try and wash it. It is for personal consumption only. I'd hate to have to use poison. It has been years since I applied any on my yard.
.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 3, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> If you are willing to spring for the uniform and disposable gloves, I would be pleased to be a Crotch Nug Inspector at your new manufacturing supercenter.


Already on my list .....you will be the crotch inspecting supervisor


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 3, 2017)

ANC said:


> Well, the rest of the garden I guess... Found some caterpilar worms under the older fan leaves on that purple Swazi yesterday.
> I just took off all the leaves with eggs on. THey seem to avoid the sugar leaf, except for one snail who left snail traces all over one plant.
> Guess I will have to try and wash it. It is for personal consumption only. I'd hate to have to use poison. It has been years since I applied any on my yard.
> .


Spinosad isn't toxic and works fairly well. Mixing it with Natural Guard insecticidal soap gives it an extra punch. I had dahlias with major bug problems and neem oil only worked for a few days. My custom mix of spinosad & insecticidal soap wiped em out a week ago & there's still minimal bug activity. Plant is loving it!


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 3, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I woke up feeling like death this morning. 1 shower beer later and I feel like a new man!
> View attachment 4004345


That dude should be riding Fuck, they would be majestic


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 3, 2017)

My fuck farms weed factory business plans...lots of time effort and thought went into this...I expect to see you all after the holiday weekend....

Inda


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 3, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4004482
> My fuck farms weed factory business plans...lots of time effort and thought went into this...I expect to see you all after the holiday weekend....
> 
> Inda


@Gary Goodson, our Pussycook

back east, Carvel advertised the Cookiepus.
So you have an ice cream cake named after you but they mixed up the syllables


----------



## srh88 (Sep 3, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4004482
> My fuck farms weed factory business plans...lots of time effort and thought went into this...I expect to see you all after the holiday weekend....
> 
> Inda


The doodles are amazing lol


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 3, 2017)

srh88 said:


> The doodles are amazing lol


Hermann Rorschach could have spent months on that!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 3, 2017)

srh88 said:


> The doodles are amazing lol


like those Japanese woodcuts with the oversized "operational end"

(let's test tos)


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 3, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Hermann Rorschach could have spent months on that!


"Doctor, YOU are the one showing me all the dirty pictures"


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 3, 2017)

Time to get back to work i guess.

Wedding cake, phantom cookies, banana og(Chiquita), and some soco cookies


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 3, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4004482
> My fuck farms weed factory business plans...lots of time effort and thought went into this...I expect to see you all after the holiday weekend....
> 
> Inda


Nice. I like weapons and explosives. Ill just have to be careful. Don't want to get high and blow my pecker off.



For real though. Could you imagine all of use living on a commune?


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 3, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Nice. I like weapons and explosives. Ill just have to be careful. Don't want to get high and blow my pecker off.
> 
> 
> 
> For real though. Could you imagine all of use living on a commune?


Only the whole time I was writing that ....I also imagined having sex with the curly headed number I drew in the top left corner ....


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 3, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Only the whole time I was writing that ....I also imagined having sex with the curly headed number I drew in the top left corner ....


......I got curly hair. 













On my chest.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 3, 2017)

I'm usually not into cutting shit down early to get an early taste, but i just did woops. Prob gonna make some really light colored Rosin with it and than cut it with some terpenes. Prob thin mint cookies terpenes. Load up some cartridges and give them away.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 3, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> ......I got curly hair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Awesome....let's go camping


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 3, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4004617
> Awesome....let's go camping


Sure.











Will you tell anyone if you wake up with a sore butt hole?


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 3, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Time to get back to work i guess.
> 
> Wedding cake, phantom cookies, banana og(Chiquita), and some soco cookiesView attachment 4004604


I ran banana OG last year ....I loved it ...I actually have a bit left ...I was surprised how fruity it smells once it cures for a good while ....


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 3, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 3, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I ran banana OG last year ....I loved it ...I actually have a bit left ...I was surprised how fruity it smells once it cures for a good while ....


Nice bro!

From my experience, there's a few dif phenos out here in norcal.
I ran one about 4 yrs ago that was smaller, super compact buds.
This one is the Chiquita cut. Lil bigger


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 3, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I ran banana OG last year ....I loved it ...I actually have a bit left ...I was surprised how fruity it smells once it cures for a good while ....


I lost a good c99 pheno. I wish I would've saved a cut. It was pure fruit. No skunk to it. 

I've popped 40 or 50 of them since looking for it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 3, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> like those Japanese woodcuts with the oversized "operational end"
> 
> (let's test tos)


That looks way too easy.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 3, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Nice bro!
> 
> From my experience, there's a few dif phenos out here in norcal.
> I ran one about 4 yrs ago that was smaller, super compact buds.
> This one is supposed to be the Chiquita cut. Lil bigger


Dude my buds were fat and super dense ....only time I grew that strain was last year ....I have a pic actually 
Super dense and fat ....delicious as well


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 3, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Dude my buds were fat and super dense ....only time I grew that strain was last year ....I have a pic actually View attachment 4004626
> Super dense and fat ....delicious as well


Nice!

I'm pretty sure i had posted some of my indoor bog budshots a few years ago one here. No luck finding them so far though.
I don't take many pictures of my crops believe it or not. Only when I'm super hamerred. But I'm kinda pretty sure i posted some of them buds. I'll keep looking.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 3, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I lost a good c99 pheno. I wish I would've saved a cut. It was pure fruit. No skunk to it.
> 
> I've popped 40 or 50 of them since looking for it.


Don't you hate that shit ....Chances are you'll never find it again either.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 3, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Don't you hate that shit ....Chances are you'll never find it again either.


Yea. It sucks. Its why I usually save a cut from every new plant.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 3, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Nice!
> 
> I'm pretty sure i had posted some of my indoor bog budshots a few years ago one here. No luck finding them so far though.
> I don't take many pictures of my crops believe it or not. Only when I'm super hamerred. But I'm kinda pretty sure i posted some of them buds. I'll keep looking.


As I'm sure you know I steal most my photos off the internet and claim them as my own ....and run a single plant operation 

If you find those pics I'd like to check em out .....


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 3, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> As I'm sure you know I steal most my photos off the internet and claim them as my own ....and run a single plant operation
> 
> If you find those pics I'd like to check em out .....


Tomatoes right?


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 3, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yea. It sucks. Its why I usually save a cut from every new plant.


I plan on doing the same thing lol ...my solo indoor building will be finished this winter ((FINALLY)) one plant of course ....I've had the foundation and the roof done for damn near 2 years ....finally guna finish it ....


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 3, 2017)

The shit still has a week to go


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 3, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Tomatoes right?


You know it .....I've never ran any cookie strains personally ....that's another on my list of ones to try.... I'm sure you heard of dream star ...I didn't care much for it personally....but that shit was literally like opening a bag of fruity pebbles smell wise.....and my patients loved it ....straight candy fruit scent ....super dense strain


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 3, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> The shit still has a week to go View attachment 4004638


You go in the garden ripped and break it off or what .....looks dank AF ....is that dark purple in the leafs?


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 3, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> You know it .....I've never ran any cookie strains personally ....that's another on my list of ones to try.... I'm sure you heard of dream star ...I didn't care much for it personally....but that shit was literally like opening a bag of fruity pebbles smell wise.....and my patients loved it ....straight candy fruit scent ....super dense strain


I haven't heard of it, i don't think. Can only think its a cross of sensi star and blue dream though. Interested 

Many cookie cuts do well outdoor just so you know  animal for one. Cookie frost for two. Kinda sucky yield indoor, but trees outdoor.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 3, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> You go in the garden ripped and break it off or what .....looks dank AF ....is that dark purple in the leafs?


, yeah, this cut goes just a little purp, it's got cherry pie in it(pre cookies). @Gary Goodson 

And yes, i went into my bigger bloom room and said, where's my scissors i want a sample.
Cut it young, dry about half way, squish into rosin, it should be very light color.
Cut with terpenes, load into cartridges, and badda bing badda boom.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 3, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> , yeah, this cut goes just a little purp, it's got cherry pie in it(pre cookies).
> And yes, i went into my bigger bloom room and said, where's my scissors i want a sample.
> Cut it young, dry about half way, squish into rosin, it should be very light color.
> Cut with terpenes, load into cartridges, and badda bing badda boom.


Looks awesome dude ....I've never understood why people harvest a whole plant early when taking a snip will cure the craving .....I let the bottom popcorn branches of a giant OG plant go super late last year for shits and giggles.....shit would make laying on the driveway for a nap seem like a great idea ....The privilege of growing is we can test whenever we like ...


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 3, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Looks awesome dude ....I've never understood why people harvest a whole plant early when taking a snip will cure the craving .....I let the bottom popcorn branches of a giant OG plant go super late last year for shits and giggles.....shit would make laying on the driveway for a nap seem like a great idea ....The privilege of growing is we can test whenever we like ...


Like i had said, i don't do this that often, but i have allot of it and I've been fucking around with making solventless cartridges lately.
You see the super light color cartridges online from the clubs and i want to do that. I've been in pure experiment mode ever since trying to get the cartridge thing down. allot of it has to do with getting the right size oil hole cartridges come to find out. Don't get me wrong, I'm already making the bomb ones, just wanna start making the oil a little lighter now. We are dangerously close to getting it down.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 3, 2017)

Well I'm usually a night time only smoker....but all this fruity weed and oil talk has me on a mission to get stoned and go grab a Snow White burger and fries ....with a peanut butter cup cyclone to make sure it's the most unhealthy thing I could possibly eat ...... 

So many choices .........


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 3, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Well I'm usually a night time only smoker....but all this fruity weed and oil talk has me on a mission to get stoned and go grab a Snow White burger and fries ....with a peanut butter cup cyclone to make sure it's the most unhealthy thing I could possibly eat ......
> 
> So many choices .........


Start squishing some rosin bro, mix with either a well known peg400 mix like wax liquidizer 50/50(too thick for cartridges), put that concoction into a larger ecig tank like a baby beast. Put that tank on a bigger battery mod @30-50w's and blow some serious clouds bro. Not quite dab medicinal, but still medicinal.
Or,
Squish that rosin, mix 1gram rosin/shatter/wax, with .5 gram terpenes and put into cartridges or tank. Way more tastey and potent. Both being awesome.





@abandonconflict


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 3, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4004482
> My fuck farms weed factory business plans...lots of time effort and thought went into this...I expect to see you all after the holiday weekend....
> 
> Inda


good thing i save the alfalfa hay for my REAL friends


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 3, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I haven't heard of it, i don't think. Can only think its a cross of sensi star and blue dream though. Interested
> 
> Many cookie cuts do well outdoor just so you know  animal for one. Cookie frost for two. Kinda sucky yield indoor, but trees outdoor.


I didn't care much for sensi star. Don't remember why.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 3, 2017)

I have fantastic news ,

I'm going to be a grandpa again in March . My son told us this weekend , not sure of the sex yet . I'm super excited .


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 3, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I have fantastic news ,
> 
> I'm going to be a grandpa again in March . My son told us this weekend , not sure of the sex yet . I'm super excited .


I'm sure there was sex. That's how babies are made.


See, when a man and woman love each other.........











Oh. You mean the sex of the baby.









Just busting your balls. Congratulations.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 3, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I'm sure there was sex. That's how babies are made.
> 
> 
> See, when a man and woman love each other.........
> ...


Lol , thanks.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 3, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I have fantastic news ,
> 
> I'm going to be a grandpa again in March . My son told us this weekend , not sure of the sex yet . I'm super excited .


Oh that's good news!


----------



## Hi crazii (Sep 3, 2017)

Congratulations ,


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 3, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I'm sure there was sex. That's how babies are made.
> 
> 
> See, when a man and woman love each other.........
> ...


Would you please finish this story? I took my penis out but it didn't go anywhere (the story, not my penis)...


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 4, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I have fantastic news ,
> 
> I'm going to be a grandpa again in March . My son told us this weekend , not sure of the sex yet . I'm super excited .


Are you like excited excited or just really, really happy excited? Cause if you're excited, excited then my next question would be...oh never mind...I really need to get my mind out of the gutter.


----------



## ANC (Sep 4, 2017)

Got a block of coco coir doing cal-mag and pH buffering in the bath. Got about 12 more plants to bag up then I'm done with bags for this grow. Think it took about 9 or 10 compressed 5kg blocks so far and 2 giant arse bags of perlite. Quite sick of mixing perlite and coco by now. Must make a machine to do this. Gotta drop little one at ballet classes just now and go pick up some mids, I'm all out and tired of smoking larf.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 4, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I have fantastic news ,
> 
> I'm going to be a grandpa again in March . My son told us this weekend , not sure of the sex yet . I'm super excited .


Congrats buddy. I have 2 granddaughters, one I get to watch all the time while her mom works.. lucky me.. daughter 6yrs old granddaughters 4yrs old.. lol.. my daughter is an aunt.. lol


----------



## Bareback (Sep 4, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Are you like excited excited or just really, really happy excited? Cause if you're excited, excited then my next question would be...oh never mind...I really need to get my mind out of the gutter.


I exited and when company leaves we'll see how excited grandma is .


----------



## Bareback (Sep 4, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Congrats buddy. I have 2 granddaughters, one I get to watch all the time while her mom works.. lucky me.. daughter 6yrs old granddaughters 4yrs old.. lol.. my daughter is an aunt.. lol


I thought your kids were young , I didn't realize you have grand children . Your a lucky guy to get to see them regularly my son and his family lives 6 hours away. My grandson is 2 ( terrible 2 ) and when we get to spend a couple of days with him it's wide open play time .


----------



## Bareback (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi crazii said:


> Congratulations ,



Thanks


----------



## Bareback (Sep 4, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Oh that's good news!


Yeah , it was really sweet the way they broke the news . We were having a tailgate bbg before the opening college game , and my son said hey we have pictures for you guys , so he hands them to my wife and she starts looking through and BAM there in the middle of the stack is a ultrasound pic .


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 4, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I thought your kids were young , I didn't realize you have grand children . Your a lucky guy to get to see them regularly my son and his family lives 6 hours away. My grandson is 2 ( terrible 2 ) and when we get to spend a couple of days with him it's wide open play time .


I have 3 from previous marriage, 25 23 and 21 and my 6yr old is with my current gf of 8yrs.. my granddaughter I watch lives 3 miles away my other lives bout 45 miles away.. it's wide open when she comes over, my daughter is HTIC ( head toddler in charge) lol so it's a challenge for sure. But I'm happy to do it. For the most part


----------



## Hi crazii (Sep 4, 2017)

Cherish what you have, put all arguments tooo a side.... love each other. Life's too short, you think it will never go, but once it does you realise what can't me replaced.

Story off my life, I would loved to still have my grandma and dad around too see my kids grow. Family politics and demons who is my mum can send you astray from the love you once cherished. You become deluded in a thought what ever ypur mum says is the truth. Never believe nobody even if it's your wife. 


Forgetting all the good and remembering the bad was my problem. My relationships were effected because of others dislikes and disoptovals.


I have achieved nothing today, but hopefully my wise words can encourage all of us too love. And also look at the argument in different angles, not just your own angle. Put yourself in the other persons boots. Who ever is good too you be double in return.if a fuse starts over nothing, instead of chucking more petrol onto the fire. Learn to think fuk it, shit happens. Nobody's perfect. And don't expext people too understand ypur emptipns either. Unless you don't express them too the point you open up completely, which is harder than saying.


----------



## Hi crazii (Sep 4, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I have 3 from previous marriage, 25 23 and 21 and my 6yr old is with my current gf of 8yrs.. my granddaughter I watch lives 3 miles away my other lives bout 45 miles away.. it's wide open when she comes over, my daughter is HTIC ( head toddler in charge) lol so it's a challenge for sure. But I'm happy to do it. For the most part



You sound like my dad. Keep strong brother.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 4, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Yeah , it was really sweet the way they broke the news . We were having a tailgate bbg before the opening college game , and my son said hey we have pictures for you guys , so he hands them to my wife and she starts looking through and BAM there in the middle of the stack is a ultrasound pic .


Ahh that is really sweet. He sounds like he might be a lot like you!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi crazii said:


> ...snip.......Never believe nobody even if it's your wife.....snip....


The double negative turns it into a positive. More importantly that is a recipe for divorce. Marriage is to create the next generation, best to grow completely up, get things sorted out with your parents and then choose very wisely who you will spend the rest of your life with. Before 28 is to young to get to married, statistically speaking, but thank you for the advice of youth. It is always interesting. Come back and let us know your perspective when you hit 60.

WELCOME NEW MEMBER


----------



## 420God (Sep 4, 2017)

Just got back from picking up silage.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 4, 2017)

420God said:


> Just got back from picking up silage.
> 
> View attachment 4004896


Media whores? They have an interest in your camera!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 4, 2017)

420God said:


> Just got back from picking up silage.
> 
> View attachment 4004896


Got schuette balls?


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 4, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> good thing i save the alfalfa hay for my REAL friends


Careful barn ....I have yet to flip the page over 

@jerryb73 haven't forgot you either buddy ......


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 4, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Start squishing some rosin bro, mix with either a well known peg400 mix like wax liquidizer 50/50(too thick for cartridges), put that concoction into a larger ecig tank like a baby beast. Put that tank on a bigger battery mod @30-50w's and blow some serious clouds bro. Not quite dab medicinal, but still medicinal.
> Or,
> Squish that rosin, mix 1gram rosin/shatter/wax, with .5 gram terpenes and put into cartridges or tank. Way more tastey and potent. Both being awesome.
> 
> ...


I gotta get some kind of set up to start squishing .....I've personally only ever made ice water hash,tinctures,and edibles...beyond that it's all new to me ....I actually love ice water hash though ....The only reason I'm even interested in squishing is because it's a chemical free way of extracting.....I like the idea of that......I don't have anything against chemical extraction.....I'm just personally not guna do it ...I don't wana blow myself up or get anyone sick .....I grow for people who already have health issues... I do have two friends that I totally trust there oils and wax ....I'm just not guna make it myself ......if you have any suggestions for a simple way to start experimenting with squishing ...PM them to me ....Just looking for something small to play around with in the winter ..........that last sentence opened the door for some penis jokes.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 4, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I gotta get some kind of set up to start squishing .....I've personally only ever made ice water hash,tinctures,and edibles...beyond that it's all new to me ....I actually love ice water hash though ....The only reason I'm even interested in squishing is because it's a chemical free way of extracting.....I like the idea of that......I don't have anything against chemical extraction.....I'm just personally not guna do it ...I don't wana blow myself up or get anyone sick .....I grow for people who already have health issues... I do have two friends that I totally trust there oils and wax ....I'm just not guna make it myself ......if you have any suggestions for a simple way to start experimenting with squishing ...PM them to me ....Just looking for something small to play around with in the winter ..........that last sentence opened the door for some penis jokes.


I read doublejj's 20 ton rosin press thread. I am thinking of getting a 20 ton press from harbor freight myself.


----------



## ANC (Sep 4, 2017)

I don't like the way that cow looks at me.


----------



## 420God (Sep 4, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I read doublejj's 20 ton rosin press thread. I am thinking of getting a 20 ton press from harbor freight myself.


It's the heating plates that are real costly. Thought about it myself until I priced them, I already have a press.


----------



## ANC (Sep 4, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I gotta get some kind of set up to start squishing .....I've personally only ever made ice water hash,tinctures,and edibles...beyond that it's all new to me ....I actually love ice water hash though ....The only reason I'm even interested in squishing is because it's a chemical free way of extracting.....I like the idea of that......I don't have anything against chemical extraction.....I'm just personally not guna do it ...I don't wana blow myself up or get anyone sick .....I grow for people who already have health issues... I do have two friends that I totally trust there oils and wax ....I'm just not guna make it myself ......if you have any suggestions for a simple way to start experimenting with squishing ...PM them to me ....Just looking for something small to play around with in the winter ..........that last sentence opened the door for some penis jokes.


Have you checked the Frenchy cannoli thread? Rosin is harsh, learn to make primo hash rather.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 4, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I read doublejj's 20 ton rosin press thread. I am thinking of getting a 20 ton press from harbor freight myself.





420God said:


> It's the heating plates that are real costly. Thought about it myself until I priced them, I already have a press.


I've seen all sorts of stuff people have modified to do this ...


----------



## dux (Sep 4, 2017)

420God said:


> Just got back from picking up silage.
> 
> View attachment 4004896


Jerseys ?

I used to turkey hunt on a farm that raised jerseys. Good looking cows,pretty eyes


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 4, 2017)

ANC said:


> Have you checked the Frenchy cannoli thread? Rosin is harsh, learn to make primo hash rather.


I haven't seen it .......link

So you think the product of squishing is harsh....I haven't heard anyone complain about that.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 4, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I read doublejj's 20 ton rosin press thread. I am thinking of getting a 20 ton press from harbor freight myself.


Shit looks delicious and him and Aeroknow seem to love it ....last Riu BBQ people were loving JJs squish in the comments .....I have no experience with it at all ....have you smoked it ?

My favorite is ice water hash ...but I'm chomping at the bit to try this stuff.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 4, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Careful barn ....I have yet to flip the page over
> 
> @jerryb73 haven't forgot you either buddy ......


nice save


----------



## ANC (Sep 4, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I haven't seen it .......link
> 
> So you think the product of squishing is harsh....I haven't heard anyone complain about that.






Here the man is doing it in person.
Just search his name, he has a mahoosive long thread on here somewhere.

Yeah, I've been smoking most of my life, my lungs have clearly seen better days,


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 4, 2017)

420God said:


> It's the heating plates that are real costly. Thought about it myself until I priced them, I already have a press.


True. I thought about seeing if I could engineer the plates myself.


Indacouch said:


> I've seen all sorts of stuff people have modified to do this ...


Yea. Maybe make some plates with the guts out of a clothes iron or something.


Indacouch said:


> Shit looks delicious and him and Aeroknow seem to love it ....last Riu BBQ people were loving JJs squish in the comments .....I have no experience with it at all ....have you smoked it ?
> 
> My favorite is ice water hash ...but I'm chomping at the bit to try this stuff.


I haven't tried it. 

I've only tried hash, tinctures and dabs.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 4, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> True. I thought about seeing if I could engineer the plates myself.
> 
> Yea. Maybe make some plates with the guts out of a clothes iron or something.


Why not? 
I heard a lot of people used hair straighteners when rosin was a new thing.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Why not?
> I heard a lot of people used hair straighteners when rosin was a new thing.


That's what I was thinking. 

All that's needed is the press and heat for the plates.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Why not?
> I heard a lot of people used hair straighteners when rosin was a new thing.


Hair straighteners and T-Shirt irons seem to be pretty popular for small scale .....from what I've seen.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 4, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Hair straighteners and T-Shirt irons seem to be pretty popular for small scale .....from what I've seen.


I can see my girl looking for her hair straightener now.


----------



## ANC (Sep 4, 2017)

My wife broke the cable of hers the other day. it can be fixed but not safely be used for hair again.....


----------



## 420God (Sep 4, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I can see my girl looking for her hair straightener now.


Use one she won't be using anymore. My wife got pissed as hell for stinking hers up.


----------



## ANC (Sep 4, 2017)

She just isn't appreciating the hot oil treatment.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 4, 2017)

ANC said:


> She just isn't appreciating the hot oil treatment.


You need therapy.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 4, 2017)

*Good news:* It's not as hot as expected. 
*Bad news:* Sunlight is being blocked by wildfire smoke. 

Fuck. 
Should I be happy or sad? HELP!


----------



## dstroy (Sep 4, 2017)

Changed the oil in my car, gotta do the yearly seafoam on the wife's car before it gets changed.


----------



## Hi crazii (Sep 4, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> The double negative turns it into a positive. More importantly that is a recipe for divorce. Marriage is to create the next generation, best to grow completely up, get things sorted out with your parents and then choose very wisely who you will spend the rest of your life with. Before 28 is to young to get to married, statistically speaking, but thank you for the advice of youth. It is always interesting. Come back and let us know your perspective when you hit 60.
> 
> WELCOME NEW MEMBER



The biggest negative is my mum, ive had my mum trying to kill my unborn baby, by trying too feed my wife foods such as fish, mangos,I've found out that 2 of my siblings were aborted for what ever reason. My mum does black magic too separate me from my wife. I found out my wife was gang raped after marriage. My mum got remarried when I was just 16 and I suffered as conequince. No role models in my life. Well at, I'm turning 25 this month. I've got 2 boys and 1 girl. I love my wife too bits, too a point I'll even die for her. I wouldn't imagine living one day without her. I've suffered from severe panic attacks and anxiety. I'm suffereing from insomia at the moment. Well I hope I've been through most. Lol when I'm 60, i want me kids looking after me. Hopefully. Family's dislike me as I couldn't make it too my grans and dads funeral. 


Dads dead, mothers a money hungry money making machine, grandmother is dead also I've got no siblings. Hardly no family. Except of my own. I'm staying strong for my family. 

I want to make some money and go in property development. Make good money and fuk off too Spain. Buy a 2 million villa. Grow autoflowers on the balcony. And drink fresh juices and realm. Swim everyday. Have a nice Ferrari to rip through roads. Other than that lifes treated me good.


----------



## dux (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Hi crazii (Sep 4, 2017)

dux said:


>



Lol,,, I sometimes wonder why my heads fucked.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi crazii said:


> The biggest negative is my mum, ive had my mum trying to kill my unborn baby, by trying too feed my wife foods such as fish, mangos,I've found out that 2 of my siblings were aborted for what ever reason. My mum does black magic too separate me from my wife. I found out my wife was gang raped after marriage. My mum got remarried when I was just 16 and I suffered as conequince. No role models in my life. Well at, I'm turning 25 this month. I've got 2 boys and 1 girl. I love my wife too bits, too a point I'll even die for her. I wouldn't imagine living one day without her. I've suffered from severe panic attacks and anxiety. I'm suffereing from insomia at the moment. Well I hope I've been through most. Lol when I'm 60, i want me kids looking after me. Hopefully. Family's dislike me as I couldn't make it too my grans and dads funeral.
> 
> 
> Dads dead, mothers a money hungry money making machine, grandmother is dead also I've got no siblings. Hardly no family. Except of my own. I'm staying strong for my family.
> ...


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi crazii said:


> The biggest negative is my mum, ive had my mum trying to kill my unborn baby, by trying too feed my wife foods such as fish, mangos,I've found out that 2 of my siblings were aborted for what ever reason. My mum does black magic too separate me from my wife. I found out my wife was gang raped after marriage. My mum got remarried when I was just 16 and I suffered as conequince. No role models in my life. Well at, I'm turning 25 this month. I've got 2 boys and 1 girl. I love my wife too bits, too a point I'll even die for her. I wouldn't imagine living one day without her. I've suffered from severe panic attacks and anxiety. I'm suffereing from insomia at the moment. Well I hope I've been through most. Lol when I'm 60, i want me kids looking after me. Hopefully. Family's dislike me as I couldn't make it too my grans and dads funeral.
> 
> 
> Dads dead, mothers a money hungry money making machine, grandmother is dead also I've got no siblings. Hardly no family. Except of my own. I'm staying strong for my family.
> ...


----------



## Hi crazii (Sep 4, 2017)

Lol,,,


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi crazii said:


> Lol,,,


Hi crazy sock puppet of hated member, not nice to see you again


----------



## Hi crazii (Sep 4, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Hi crazy sock puppet of hated member, not nice to see you again



I don't get that, sock puppet of hater member ? 
Not nice too se me again ?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 4, 2017)

Laboring under the weight of all the Franzia


----------



## srh88 (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi crazii said:


> I'm lucky gods gifted me with 6 foot physique, with strength of a lion. When it comes to boxing I'm more dangerous than insults, anyways what can't kill you makes you stronger.
> 
> 
> Even if the whole world turned on me,I wouldn't question my self. Bacuse I'll say fuk the world. And fuk curious 2 garden and fuk all you Lot bit h ass mother fuckers. Thanks me later.


Jeeeeeze.. why ya so upset


----------



## Hi crazii (Sep 4, 2017)

Fuk you too srh88.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi crazii said:


> Fuk you too srh88.


That's not nice. If you want to fuck you have to pay 20 dollars like everyone else


----------



## Hi crazii (Sep 4, 2017)

go fuck your self for the moment.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi crazii said:


> go fuck your self for the moment.


Are you coming by later? I could use that 20 bucks


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 4, 2017)

srh88 said:


> That's not nice. If you want to fuck you have to pay 20 dollars like everyone else


LOL I think we are approaching critical mass


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Are you coming by later? I could use that 20 bucks


 I mailed you a coupon. Give a bud a break.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi crazii said:


> You lot are some weird bastards.
> 
> I wouldn't know how to react, have lot ever been assaulted ?


Have you ever ran through a corn field backwards, naked?


----------



## Hi crazii (Sep 4, 2017)

Man I'll deal


srh88 said:


> Have you ever ran through a corn field backwards, naked?



It must be something in ypur fucking air, you ever had a corn up ypur ass.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi crazii said:


> The biggest negative is my mum, ive had my mum trying to kill my unborn baby, by trying too feed my wife foods such as fish, mangos,I've found out that 2 of my siblings were aborted for what ever reason. My mum does black magic too separate me from my wife. I found out my wife was gang raped after marriage. My mum got remarried when I was just 16 and I suffered as conequince. No role models in my life. Well at, I'm turning 25 this month. I've got 2 boys and 1 girl. I love my wife too bits, too a point I'll even die for her. I wouldn't imagine living one day without her. I've suffered from severe panic attacks and anxiety. I'm suffereing from insomia at the moment. Well I hope I've been through most. Lol when I'm 60, i want me kids looking after me. Hopefully. Family's dislike me as I couldn't make it too my grans and dads funeral.
> 
> 
> Dads dead, mothers a money hungry money making machine, grandmother is dead also I've got no siblings. Hardly no family. Except of my own. I'm staying strong for my family.
> ...


It's best to start with the villa , but skip the auto flower . Grow some super danksta , and hide it in your top like ol' Abe , Ferrari is over the top better to drive a Fiero like a yoga star.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi crazii said:


> Man I'll deal
> 
> 
> 
> It must be something in ypur fucking air, you ever had a corn up ypur ass.


That's the only way I eat corn


----------



## Bareback (Sep 4, 2017)

srh88 said:


> That's the only way I eat corn


Yeah me too , keeps my tooth clean


----------



## Hi crazii (Sep 4, 2017)

Hahahha. 


Petrol cars will be banned soon, might aswell make the most out of it. Straight too the shed , with a packet of hash plants


----------



## Hi crazii (Sep 4, 2017)

You guys are good from the hearts, take care dudes


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 4, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> The real beauty is ... I did not generate this. I found it during an image search.


LOL premade for your pleasure huh? You know I'm feeling very flattered! I've never owned an entire wing nut's head before.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL premade for your pleasure huh? You know I'm feeling very flattered! I've never owned an entire wing nut's head before.


Use the right tool


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi crazii said:


> I'd love to know what careers you guys upheld ? So I can judge accordingly and stay the fuck away from ypur types in reality.


Sage thinking


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi crazii said:


> Indeed ypur clever


It's a gift


----------



## Bareback (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi crazii said:


> I'd love to know what careers you guys upheld ? So I can judge accordingly and stay the fuck away from ypur types in reality.


Buger King , you want thighs with that?


----------



## srh88 (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi crazii said:


> I guess you all farmers in the USA. Mad trigger wielding mad sycos. Don't fuck all the pigs in one night.


I ran out of pigs. Do you have a few I can borrow


----------



## sunni (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi crazii said:


> Indeed ypur clever


What's your issue you're on your way to a goodbye


----------



## Hi crazii (Sep 4, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Buger King , you want thighs with that?



You washed your hands after all that fingering lol


----------



## Hi crazii (Sep 4, 2017)

sunni said:


> What's your issue you're on your way to a goodbye



You think I give a shit, I'm enjoying my self until you came along .


----------



## sunni (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi crazii said:


> You think I give a shit, I'm enjoying my self until you came along .


K bai


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi crazii said:


> You think I give a shit, I'm enjoying my self until you came along .


You hush your god damned mouth!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 4, 2017)

Time out I have to eat this. I'm a professional food taster for the rich and famous, brb


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 4, 2017)

Dang @sunni i didn't even get a chance to tell him buh bye


----------



## srh88 (Sep 4, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Time out I have to eat this. I'm a professional food taster for the rich and famous, brb
> View attachment 4005169


Gary can eat that in one gulp.. without chewing


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 4, 2017)

I think we should petition the FDA to to look into Franzia. I know it has a high methanol content but that doesn't explain all the effects it has had on Abe


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 4, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Gary can eat that in one gulp.. without chewing


Sir I know @Gary Goodson and I am no Gary Goodson! He has a CHC second to none!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 4, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Dang @sunni i didn't even get a chance to tell him buh bye


Don't worry one or another of his personalities will be back. I think we can count on that. It appears he has a soft spot in his brain for us.


Singlemalt said:


> I think we should petition the FDA to to look into Franzia. I know it has a high methanol content but that doesn't explain all the effects it has had on Abe


Frankly I think the award for his cerebral genetics should go to his mama and aunties! I can hear the cuckoo's singing from here.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I think we should petition the FDA to to look into Franzia. I know it has a high methanol content but that doesn't explain all the effects it has had on Abe


 Shhh. All that methanol is cutting his carbon footprint in _half_.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 4, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Shhh. All that methanol is cutting his carbon footprint in _half_.


Yeah but HF could zero it out completely!


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 4, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah but HF could zero it out completely!


Careful there, his corpus is a registered Superfund site. Disposal must be done safely and caontained


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah but HF could zero it out completely!


 liquid forgiveness


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Careful there, his corpus is a registered Supercro site. Disposal must be done safely and crontained


 Fify x2


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 4, 2017)

LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Careful there, his corpus is a registered Superfund site. Disposal must be done safely and caontained


 Speaking of supercrovo sites, we each have an unsightly pile of dead abe socks and they are proving to be a disposal liability. I tried composting them, and I gave a hot healthy pile a case of serious buzzard breath.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 5, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Gary can eat that in one gulp.. without chewing


----------



## 420God (Sep 5, 2017)

Yesterday I was so sore I could barely move my arms to workout but today I feel a lot better. Managed to do 4 reps totalling 100 push-ups. I ordered a pull up bar and I'm going to add that to my workouts when it gets here.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 5, 2017)

420God said:


> Yesterday I was so sore I could barely move my arms to workout but today I feel a lot better. Managed to do 4 reps totalling 100 push-ups. I ordered a pull up bar and I'm going to add that to my workouts when it gets here.


I'm inspired, I should try one. Can I leave my knees on the floor? lol


----------



## 420God (Sep 5, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> I'm inspired, I should try one. Can I leave my knees on the floor? lol


If you have trouble doing them they say that's the best way to start.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 5, 2017)

420God said:


> If you have trouble doing them they say that's the best way to start.


Hardest part is climbing off this bar stool.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 5, 2017)

420God said:


> If you have trouble doing them they say that's the best way to start.


That's sound advice, I'm gonna stop at ten for now...


----------



## 420God (Sep 5, 2017)

Progress like this gives me incentive. This is just 90 days of committing yourself.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 5, 2017)

420God said:


> Progress like this gives me incentive. This is just 90 days of committing yourself.


~shifts in chair~ dayum


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 5, 2017)

...so then when did the winch on your trailer brake?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 5, 2017)

420God said:


> Progress like this gives me incentive. This is just 90 days of committing yourself.


90 days? I can look like that after 9 beers!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 5, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> ...so the when did the winch on your trailer brake?


This is what my mind's eye sees when thinking of 420God working out


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 5, 2017)

420God said:


> Progress like this gives me incentive. This is just 90 days of committing yourself.


I get the same incentive/excitement about having a gigantic penis ...when I'm watching XXNX videos and the penis enlargement adds in the top left corner show a sad little pecker turn into a swinging sausage with just a pill.......I can't post pictures of my results because last time I showed testicles the mods were less than thrilled .....point being I know what you mean .....except mine is about big sloppy cock and yours is about muscle.....


BTW,Good morning everyone


----------



## 420God (Sep 5, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> ...so the when did the winch on your trailer brake?


When I rebuilt my daughter's atv I took the winch off the trailer and put it on her 4wheeler.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 5, 2017)

420God said:


> When I rebuilt my daughter's atv I took the winch off the trailer and put it on her 4wheeler.


I imagine her roaming the countryside, winching unlucky truckers and snowbirds out of ravines. I see a TV opportunity here, a Lone Ranger sort of show. She needs a heroine costume. Color matched to her teal steel steed.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 5, 2017)

420God said:


> Progress like this gives me incentive. This is just 90 days of committing yourself.


Also the testosterone and somatropin of a young man



cannabineer said:


> I imagine her roaming the countryside, winching unlucky truckers and snowbirds out of ravines. I see a TV opportunity here, a Lone Ranger sort of show. She needs a heroine costume. Color matched to her teal steel steed.


I imagine that winch is for getting her out of places she wasn't supposed to be in so her mother doesn't have kittens and her father doesn't have to feed another lesser male to the family pigs. Sometimes ignorance IS bliss!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 5, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Also the testosterone and somatropin of a young man
> 
> 
> I imagine that winch is for getting her out of places she wasn't supposed to be in so her mother doesn't have kittens and her father doesn't have to feed another lesser male to the family pigs. Sometimes ignorance IS bliss!


Aspiring-boyfriend-finished bacon is the best










... I like bacon


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 5, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Aspiring-boyfriend-finished bacon is the best


LOL imagine the one that finally passes god's test  One day we will have pics of that specimen. I can hardly wait


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 5, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL imagine the one that finally passes god's test  One day we will have pics of that specimen. I can hardly wait


Great destiny demands great selection. I am so glad he is serious about the next God-in-law.

Oh and ~shifts in chair~ just thinking about it


----------



## dux (Sep 5, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4005235


Pushing a baby stroller through a field?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 5, 2017)

dux said:


> Pushing a baby stroller through a field?


That was my guess too, only I don't see a flyrod anywhere.


----------



## 420God (Sep 5, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Also the testosterone and somatropin of a young man


Being a farmer I do have access to growth hormones.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 5, 2017)

420God said:


> Being a farmer I do have access growth hormones.


Based on the last picture of you, you look like you produce some of the finest all on your own


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 5, 2017)

dux said:


> Pushing a baby stroller through a field?


A most amazing field. I'm guessing the lovely lady who took that pic is packing a couple fishing rods .....


----------



## dstroy (Sep 5, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I get the same incentive/excitement about having a gigantic penis ...when I'm watching XXNX videos and the penis enlargement adds in the top left corner show a sad little pecker turn into a swinging sausage with just a pill.......I can't post pictures of my results because last time I showed testicles the mods were less than thrilled .....point being I know what you mean .....except mine is about big sloppy cock and yours is about muscle.....
> 
> 
> BTW,Good morning everyone


Big sloppy cock lol


----------



## ANC (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Sep 5, 2017)

Fall semester just started. There weren't this many people here for summer session.


----------



## dux (Sep 5, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> A most amazing field. I'm guessing the lovely lady who took that pic is packing a couple fishing rods .....


Geez. I sure hope so!!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 5, 2017)

dux said:


> Geez. I sure hope so!!


I'm hoping for fish pics!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 5, 2017)

It's Ash Tuesday! 
('bout halfway thru flower)


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 5, 2017)

I'm now going to accomplish driving through LA post holiday traffic to accomplish assisting in the eating of a 3.7lb prime rib eye roast and 2 bottles of wine. Stay safe and don't do anything I wouldn't do.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 5, 2017)

Just picked up my boy from school.....he informed me that he farted extremely loud in music class and told the class it was a trumpet immediately afterwards........with all the socks,12 yearly olds and people with box wine for brains on here already ......I'm thinking I should just start his RIU account now.....

He's getting ice cream for dinner 

((Wipes tear)) so proud......so proud


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 5, 2017)

My vehicle is in one of these pics

Found the dude with the biggest dick at the show my anus immediately started to prepare itself


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 5, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> View attachment 4005556
> View attachment 4005557
> 
> My vehicle is in one of these pics
> ...


Need some ambience music->


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 5, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> View attachment 4005556
> View attachment 4005557
> 
> My vehicle is in one of these pics
> ...


My guess is it's the large flat black two door in the first pic...........why you ask..........zoom in on the passengers side door for a clue people.........yep, that's why......




















Were all tomato farmers here after all..........case closed


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 5, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> My guess is it's the large flat black two door in the first pic...........why you ask..........zoom in on the passengers side door for a clue people.........yep, that's why......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only have trucks


----------



## Bareback (Sep 5, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> I only have trucks


Is the purple and black one with the small back window a Plymouth or Dodge like maybe a 47-49?


----------



## 420God (Sep 5, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Is the purple and black one with the small back window a Plymouth or Dodge like maybe a 47-49?


It's the red one with the lights on it.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 5, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> View attachment 4005556
> View attachment 4005557
> 
> My vehicle is in one of these pics
> ...


Is you ride the blue thing at about 9 o'clock in the first picture? if so you should trade in for a newer model


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 5, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Is you ride the blue thing at about 9 o'clock in the first picture? if so you should trade in for a newer model


Did you zero in on that? My sphincter tightened and I had teh scares as in Texas chainsaw massacre


----------



## srh88 (Sep 5, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Did you zero in on that? My sphincter tightened and I had teh scares as in Texas chainsaw massacre


Lol I was scanning for his truck and it all made sense to me


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 5, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> My guess is it's the large flat black two door in the first pic...........why you ask..........zoom in on the passengers side door for a clue people.........yep, that's why......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL my money is on the primer red truck on the drivers side of the flat black car


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 5, 2017)

420God said:


> It's the red one with the lights on it.


Lol you got it first!


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 5, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Is you ride the blue thing at about 9 o'clock in the first picture? if so you should trade in for a newer model


I had to go back to the original picture a hundred times to get this. You owe me ten minutes.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 5, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I had to go back to the original picture a hundred times to get this. You owe me ten minutes.


Could have something to do with this fresh batch.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 6, 2017)

Ran into another old friend today in town....he was one of the friends who had no balls to do shit himself but would hang around us just to watch our shenanigans.....he brought up a few stories even I forgot ....like the time I called our local tv channel who was live broadcasting about jail ...LOL....il never forget acting totally legit until they put me on air ...speaking into the phone and hearing my voice come from the old TV not a second later ((it was beautiful)).....it was a debate about our local jail .....I waited for them to ask the question and then asked if they'd ever been fucked in the ass ....screen went blue for a few seconds and then they came back on letting everyone know swift police action would be taken ......I obviously had to be home for dinner rite then........then he reminded me about the time he went to Wal-mart with us and me and another friend decided to play home run derby using a soccer ball and a kayak ore for a bat.......the ball ended up breaking through the drop ceiling and coming back down through a light about 40 feet away ....we were drunk and ran like hell ....all of us escaped except the only kid who wasn't drunk and did nothing wrong...good times 

I think I'm guna start a thread just to hear people's stories from the past.


----------



## TacoMac (Sep 6, 2017)

Bought tickets just now with reserved seats for me and my daughter to see the new "IT" Saturday at noon at the IMAX theater.

Yes, noon.

You think we're watching that shit at night and then coming home and trying to sleep, you're crazy!


----------



## 420God (Sep 6, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> Bought tickets just now with reserved seats for me and my daughter to see the new "IT" Saturday at noon at the IMAX theater.
> 
> Yes, noon.
> 
> You think we're watching that shit at night and then coming home and trying to sleep, you're crazy!


My wife is taking our daughter this weekend too. I'm waiting to hear what she says. Some of the remakes have been shit lately.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 6, 2017)

I got a new tattoo. What do you guys think?


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 6, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I got a new tattoo. What do you guys think?
> View attachment 4005936


I think it was a very adult and awesome thing for you to do .....absolutely gorgeous WB


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 6, 2017)

Looks like I've got some brown mold. 
fuck fuck fuckity fuck
What do you think? Amputate or try to treat it? I've got some potassium bicarb that might work.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 6, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Looks like I've got some brown mold.
> fuck fuck fuckity fuck
> What do you think? Amputate or try to treat it? I've got some potassium bicarb that might work.
> View attachment 4005960


I'm not sure if its mold or not. 

It might be wise to amputate. Use gloves. Clean scissors and change glove after every cut as to not spread spores.

Treat area and surrounding area with h202. Sodium bicarbonate will work also.

The key to mold or rot is to remove it early and clean between cuts. The worst thing you can do is touch that area and then touch other buds and spread it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 6, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I'm not sure if its mold or not.
> 
> It might be wise to amputate. Use gloves. Clean scissors and change glove after every cut as to not spread spores.
> 
> ...


If it's not mold, could it be some type of lockout? Mostly new growth and I've seen some tip burn, so maybe chronic calcium def???
Dunno. I just fed it cal/mag + nutes @ 800 ppm. We haven't had much bright sunlight lately and it's not drinking much.
This should be safe during flower. I won't use anything that leaves an oily residue. Milk is another option, but strong solutions (>20%) leave an unsightly residue. I think it's all about keeping PH high on the surface of the leaves.

If I break out the clippers, there will only be one cut. I don't fuck around & will take the entire branch.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 6, 2017)

420God said:


> My wife is taking our daughter this weekend too. I'm waiting to hear what she says. Some of the remakes have been shit lately.


I heard about this remake this morning - they were saying Stephen King thinks it's really good which is why I probably won't see it.

A. Stephen King wrote it
B. It's rated R
C. It has a Fucking clown in it.

Enough said.


----------



## lokie (Sep 6, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I heard about this remake this morning - they were saying Stephen King thinks it's really good which is why I probably won't see it.
> 
> A. Stephen King wrote it
> B. It's rated R
> ...


That's a scary thought, if Stephen started writing XXXPORNXXX.

"IT" would be a fucking comedy !


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 6, 2017)

Chea to engine 3


I have a real rat coming down the line.. Same year cab..going to chop/section/channel over this Frame I'm picking away at..just put the bag and 4 link in.. Makes my dick drool sometimes


----------



## _gresh_ (Sep 6, 2017)

Short 15 mile hike up the north fork this morning. Smoked a blunt and threw some spinners.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 6, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> View attachment 4006097
> View attachment 4006099
> View attachment 4006101
> Short 15 mile hike up the north fork this morning. Smoked a blunt and threw some spinners.


Sweeeeet..


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 6, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> View attachment 4006097
> View attachment 4006099
> View attachment 4006101
> Short 15 mile hike up the north fork this morning. Smoked a blunt and threw some spinners.


Tell me you bring a gold pan up there with you too dude!

If that's the Moke, there's gold in dem der hills fo sho.
Pounding the beers, fishing and also poking around with a pan and then working a sluice is my idea of a good time. I fucking miss doing that so bad.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 6, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Tell me you bring a gold pan up there with you too dude!
> 
> If that's the Moke, there's gold in dem der hills fo sho.
> Pounding the beers, fishing and also poking around with a pan and then working a sluice is my idea of a good time. I fucking miss doing that so bad.


I've got a little vile of gold in my shop from panning the creeks around hogan .....and poking around the old dredge tailings next to the river on the ranch .....I have a few sluice boxes and gold pans I play with in the winter....guna take my oldest boy out to play/pan this year for the first time.....several hot spots rite off 26 where the locals park and pan everyday .....the weekends I've noticed tons of prospectors up here lately......thinking about sprinkling the creek with the fake gold nuggets I made for lil indas leprechaun trap ....LOL


----------



## _gresh_ (Sep 6, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Tell me you bring a gold pan up there with you too dude!
> 
> If that's the Moke, there's gold in dem der hills fo sho.
> Pounding the beers, fishing and also poking around with a pan and then working a sluice is my idea of a good time. I fucking miss doing that so bad.


I should of, because there totally is! Weird you mention that. The plot next door to us used to be a site for hydraulic gold mining in the sixties. They washed tons of dirt, and you can still see the tailings scattered all over and it left a huge gulley (that's were I'm growing this season). I've always wondered if there was anything left worth panning for.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 6, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I've got a little vile of gold in my shop from panning the creeks around hogan .....and poking around the old dredge tailings next to the river on the ranch .....I have a few sluice boxes and gold pans I play with in the winter....guna take my oldest boy out to play/pan this year for the first time.....several hot spots rite off 26 where the locals park and pan everyday .....the weekends I've noticed tons of prospectors up here lately......thinking about sprinkling the creek with the fake gold nuggets I made for lil indas leprechaun trap ....LOL


I've done plenty prospecting over there too. Especially up the Moke arms. I've never done roaring camp though. That would have been the shit when we could still dredge.
I have some vial too my bro.
At my other pad i have a seasonal creek that runs through my yard. I've shown the recirculating sluice on here that we have setup on the patio. Classify the material down at the creek and bring the buckets up to the house. Wish we had a conveyor belt


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 6, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> I should of, because there totally is! Weird you mention that. The plot next door to us used to be a site for hydraulic gold mining in the sixties. They washed tons of dirt, and you can still see the tailings scattered all over and it left a huge gulley (that's were I'm growing this season). I've always wondered if there was anything left worth panning for.


Most likely ain't gonna find shit in them tailings unless you metal detect. But what you do find in tailings are chunky chunks


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 6, 2017)

I was on a ship & we stopped in Nome - after we left I found big bags of beach gravel/sand in the DC shop - turns out the dude wanted to do a bit of dry panning while underway so I found some lead, melted it & splashed it random like on a work bench. A little work with a hammer & the shape looked right so I grabbed some gold model paint from a shipmate & sprinkled the results throughout the sand.

Dude though he had struck it rich. Lol.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 6, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> I should of, because there totally is! Weird you mention that. The plot next door to us used to be a site for hydraulic gold mining in the sixties. They washed tons of dirt, and you can still see the tailings scattered all over and it left a huge gulley (that's were I'm growing this season). I've always wondered if there was anything left worth panning for.


When we going? Also @cannabineer and I are gonna meet near you for a beer. You should join us. (you are right between us both)


----------



## _gresh_ (Sep 6, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> When we going? Also @cannabineer and I are gonna meet near you for a beer. You should join us. (you are right between us both)


That sounds like fun. Killer timing. I just cropped a bunch of F1s to share. I'll pm you when I get home and maybe we can finger something out.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 6, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> When we going? Also @cannabineer and I are gonna meet near you for a beer. You should join us. (you are right between us both)


We should all meet up at the bbq coming up. Hopefully there is one.
I'll buy all the beer. And I'll bring all the dabs.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 6, 2017)

I so hate all of y'all


----------



## _gresh_ (Sep 6, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I so hate all of y'all


I still love you.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 6, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> I still love you.


Tinydix tonight? .... I meant Tinychat


----------



## _gresh_ (Sep 6, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Tinydix tonight? .... I meant Tinychat


I can hang for a little bit. I think I have a twelver of emergency hangover beers in the fridge.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 6, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> I can hang for a little bit. I think I have a twelver of emergency hangover beers in the fridge.


Give me about 15 minutes and I'll be on


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 6, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> View attachment 4006097
> View attachment 4006099
> View attachment 4006101
> Short 15 mile hike up the north fork this morning. Smoked a blunt and threw some spinners.


I know that area


----------



## _gresh_ (Sep 6, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I know that area


A pioneer in the field of badass-ness without a doubt. You still owe me a trip to blue hole.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 6, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> A pioneer in the field of badass-ness without a doubt. You still owe me a trip to blue hole.


Indeed I do


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 6, 2017)

Garlic, basil and tomatoes. My sauce planter.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 6, 2017)

When I was a really young boy my grandpa told me that he panned for gold in foothills of the Appalachian mountains and I thought he was full of shit until one day about two years ago when I was looking for some soapstone and checking out the usgs maps when right there it was all the gold mines in the county, 430 freaking gold mines and right where he was panning the whole place was being mined .


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 6, 2017)

Bareback said:


> When I was a really young boy my grandpa told me that he panned for gold in foothills of the Appalachian mountains and I thought he was full of shit until one day about two years ago when I was looking for some soapstone and checking out the usgs maps when right there it was all the gold mines in the county, 430 freaking gold mines and right where he was panning the whole place was being mined .


When I was a very young boy my grandpa threw me in a canal with a swift current to teach me how to swim ....



















I swam .........it's ok,I kinked his oxygen hose when I got older to get even........


----------



## Bareback (Sep 6, 2017)

I've been panning a few times in a local river. Not much gold only a few flakes , but lots of civil war buttons, arrow heads , lead balls, and a really cool rose quartz stone knife, we thought it was a spear point but an expert said it was a knife.


----------



## halfbubbleoff (Sep 6, 2017)

My grandfather taught me to swim in one afternoon. The hardest part was getting out of the burlap sack.

Old joke, so sorry.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 6, 2017)

halfbubbleoff said:


> My grandfather taught me to swim in one afternoon. The hardest part was getting out of the burlap sack.
> 
> Old joke, so sorry.


----------



## halfbubbleoff (Sep 6, 2017)

two red, three blue and one yellow. that is my limit.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 6, 2017)

@420God can you explain what special utility means . I'm going to look at a Kabuto M4030su on Friday and I don't have a clue if special utility is a good thing or not . I'm mostly going to use the loader for moving logs and stacks of lumber around my sawmill any info would be much appreciated


----------



## 420God (Sep 6, 2017)

Bareback said:


> @420God can you explain what special utility means . I'm going to look at a Kabuto M4030su on Friday and I don't have a clue if special utility is a good thing or not . I'm mostly going to use the loader for moving logs and stacks of lumber around my sawmill any info would be much appreciated


Not really sure, I think it might be the options it comes with, like extra hydraulic connections and maybe quick attach system.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 6, 2017)

420God said:


> Not really sure, I think it might be the options it comes with, like extra hydraulic connections and maybe quick attach system.


Ok thanks


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 7, 2017)

halfbubbleoff said:


> two red*(s)*, three blue*(s)* and one yellow. that is my limit.


that was about my limit back in the 70's


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 7, 2017)

I have to do a bunch of stupid fucking paperwork today that I've been seriously procrastinating for 2 weeks.

$50 rebate from electric co. for getting tankless water heater serviced and flushed because they are super energy efficient.
$70 rebate for new set of tires on wife's 1 year old Jeep. (The girl at the tire place said that new car tires now only last 16,000 - 19,000 miles. The car factory installed tires were a popular brand but had different code numbers than what you would buy.)

A stupid $50 zoning permit to build a new shed in the middle of a 1.8 acre property to 'make sure it's not on property line' with illustrations. I'll work in at least 6 dix in the illustration. Maybe 12. How many dix can I fit into the mouth of a useless application? They just want the $50. 

I don't mind work.

I hate paper work.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 7, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> that was about my limit back in the 70's


Lmao


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 7, 2017)

So usually I get the flip tops from Amazon ...I saw this company and decided to grab a brick of these glass ones ...I figured they'd keep my Fuck semen a little safer during transport......Dab is slang for semen rite?


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 7, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I have to do a bunch of stupid fucking paperwork today that I've been seriously procrastinating for 2 weeks.
> $50 rebate from electric co. for getting tankless water heater serviced and flushed because they are super energy efficient.
> $70 rebate for new set of tires on wife's 1 year old Jeep. (The girl at the tire place said that new car tires now only last 16,000 - 19,000 miles. The car factory installed tires were a popular brand but had different code numbers than what you would buy.)
> 
> I hate paper work.


i don't get/never have got shit for mileage on my tires either, and they aren't cheap ones.

rebates, i started keeping envelopes in the car so when i get a store rebate (Menard's), i fill all that stuff out in the parking lot and drive by the post office and mail it. otherwise it stacks up in a pile on the desk and i miss the date.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 7, 2017)

Just got done watering my tomatoes and checking things over....all looks very nice and is smelling super delicious.....I caught whatever bug has been going around Indas school ....really bad cough and congested ...taking the rest of the day off to rest ....I hate being sick ...still have to go back this evening and top dress, add more bamboo support and ties ...then do the last preventative spray for the season....then it's all bloom nutes from here .....

Off to bed ...have a good day guys/gals


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 7, 2017)

Over the last couple weeks while procrastinating paper work, I got some real work done.

Finished soffit and fascia in brown around house and under both patios. Back leads in to pergola from 2013.
 
Put up double lights there because I nixed the light on front porch. There is no real access to it other than walking 100' through front yard. The wife wanted steps up to it, but I said fuck no! We can enter through garage or back door, front porch is my late night discrete sanctuary. An overlook point to the driveway under a Japanese maple and behind a rhododendron.
Instead of the porch light, I put double halogen spots aimed at driveway.
 
New simplified gutter to water collection area. 
I screen the grit out.

New grill area. Might never see a grill, thinking smoker there now and grill in back. Everything connected by pavers, can wheel stuff around.
 

I could have bought a Mercedes for what I spent on paver and wall blocks over the last 3 years. Over 50 pallets. I'd rather have nice patios.

If I get up the motivation, I may wrap the windows in brown, would make them half and half like the other place. Actual brown windows cost double, wouldn't pay double when we got them here in '13.

Exterior is definitely upgraded. Some motherfucker was taking pics from the road the other day. County plate on car.
Fucking dix can't wait to reassess taxes.


----------



## 420God (Sep 7, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Over the last couple weeks while procrastinating paper work, I got some real work done.
> 
> Finished soffit and fascia in brown around house and under both patios. Back leads in to pergola from 2013.
> View attachment 4006573
> ...


Beautiful work, I love your attention to detail. 

Edit: You should look at the Weber performer, we love ours. You can buy a bunch of different add ons for it and you can smoke with it too.


----------



## dstroy (Sep 7, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Over the last couple weeks while procrastinating paper work, I got some real work done.
> 
> Finished soffit and fascia in brown around house and under both patios. Back leads in to pergola from 2013.
> View attachment 4006573
> ...


New smoker is next on my list too. There are too fuckin many of them. The one I'm looking at let's you load up biscuits for 8 hours of smoke, the smoke is independent of the oven temp so you can cold smoke stuff as well. 










Every time I think about smoked beef brisket I start salivating.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 7, 2017)

Hit the gym, faced a bottle of red.. Figured why not go on Facebook it's been years maybe it's changed


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 7, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Just got done watering my tomatoes and checking things over....all looks very nice and is smelling super delicious.....I caught whatever bug has been going around Indas school ....really bad cough and congested ...taking the rest of the day off to rest ....I hate being sick ...still have to go back this evening and top dress, add more bamboo support and ties ...then do the last preventative spray for the season....then it's all bloom nutes from here .....
> 
> Off to bed ...have a good day guys/gals


Must be a hell of a bug cuz my girl and daughter got that same congestion/cough going on. Sucks..


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 7, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Must be a hell of a bug cuz my girl and daughter got that same congestion/cough going on. Sucks..


It fuckin sucks ....


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 7, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> When we going? Also @cannabineer and I are gonna meet near you for a beer. You should join us. (you are right between us both)


Drink enough beer and he may end up right between you both


----------



## Bareback (Sep 7, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Over the last couple weeks while procrastinating paper work, I got some real work done.
> 
> Finished soffit and fascia in brown around house and under both patios. Back leads in to pergola from 2013.
> View attachment 4006573
> ...


Awesome as usual. Really flat, smooth and well fitted.
And yeah the tax assessor is going to break it off in your ass, I hate those blood sucking MF's.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 7, 2017)

Well tomorrow I am hiring a guy with a dozer to clear some property I bought my daughter so we can build a house. He's going to do 200' of drive, and parking , plus place 8" of chirt for base . Also clear the house site , the septic tank and leach field area. For around 1500.00$ it was going to cost me 2500.00$ to rent the equipment, and 400-500$ for materials. 
I hope this guy knows what he is doing , it seemed like it but you just never know until he finishes.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 7, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Well tomorrow I am hiring a guy with a dozer to clear some property I bought my daughter so we can build a house. He's going to do 200' of drive, and parking , plus place 8" of chirt for base . Also clear the house site , the septic tank and leach field area. For around 1500.00$ it was going to cost me 2500.00$ to rent the equipment, and 400-500$ for materials.
> I hope this guy knows what he is doing , it seemed like it but you just never know until he finishes.


When I was younger I worked for an excavator for awhile. It's amazing how much money is in it. 
I'm sure the dude knows what he's doing. He's probably making a killing by charging so little


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 7, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Well tomorrow I am hiring a guy with a dozer to clear some property I bought my daughter so we can build a house. He's going to do 200' of drive, and parking , plus place 8" of chirt for base . Also clear the house site , the septic tank and leach field area. For around 1500.00$ it was going to cost me 2500.00$ to rent the equipment, and 400-500$ for materials.
> I hope this guy knows what he is doing , it seemed like it but you just never know until he finishes.


All of that for $1500??? Jesus Christ, if he is good at it, adopt him; that's easily a $5-7K bill o fare here


----------



## srh88 (Sep 7, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> All of that for $1500??? Jesus Christ, if he is good at it, adopt him; that's easily a $5-7K bill o fare here


Or just beat him up and steal the dozer.. 
First you get the dozer, then you get the women. 

Something like that


----------



## Bareback (Sep 7, 2017)

srh88 said:


> When I was younger I worked for an excavator for awhile. It's amazing how much money is in it.
> I'm sure the dude knows what he's doing. He's probably making a killing by charging so little


I hope he's does a good job . I hate fixing other people's f'ups , but I got good vibes from him so I think it's going to be good. 



Singlemalt said:


> All of that for $1500??? Jesus Christ, if he is good at it, adopt him; that's easily a $5-7K bill o fare here


Yeah I know, kinda scares me. I was expecting to spend 3500.00$ and do all the labor myself. Of course I will still have to dig trenches and lay the pipe and shit . I also expect to have to put down some gravel after the base is packed good. But if he just moves the trees and does the base it's the deal of the week. 

Also the trees are only about 15-20 years old so no big ass stuff to mess with. But it's about an half acre or more


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 7, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I hope he's does a good job . I hate fixing other people's f'ups , but I got good vibes from him so I think it's going to be good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 See if he has a "stinger", one pass and trench is dug, assuming your soil isn't adobe


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 7, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Hit the gym, faced a bottle of red.. Figured why not go on Facebook it's been years maybe it's changed
> View attachment 4006766


Fuck facebook. There's a very good reason I stay away from that crap.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 7, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Fuck facebook. There's a very good reason I stay away from that crap.


Are you in a witness protection program? That seems like a very good reason


----------



## Bareback (Sep 7, 2017)

When I was 11 we move to a house, and one day I my neighbor cutting up a tree, the dude only has one leg. So I run over to help , and we became really good friends, he had a track loader and a dump truck. I worked for him for about five years off and on , clearing lots , remolding, rebuilding engines damn near anything for money . I miss the hell out of that old cuss, mean ass ,beer drinking , one legged ...........


----------



## Bareback (Sep 7, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> See if he has a "stinger", one pass and trench is dug, assuming your soil isn't adobe


Good idea the soil is sand/clay mix near the river .


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 7, 2017)

I just don't like the shit anymore. Can't be stalked by exs if I'm not using the site. Can't be bothered with idiots who get offended when you unfriend them. Because they don't message or have anything to say in months. Or respond with- who are you.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 7, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I just don't like the shit anymore. Can't be stalked by exs if I'm not using the site. Can't be bothered with idiots who get offended when you unfriend them. Because they don't message or have anything to say in months. Or respond with- who are you.


I got rid of mine a few years ago for the same reasons.


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 7, 2017)

Also. There's only a certain number of times you can keep blocking profiles. Before you crack the shits with doing it.


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 7, 2017)

Potential accomplishments for the day- obtaining a job. And building a small SIP.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 7, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I got rid of mine a few years ago for the same reasons.


My social media game is weak. I was calling Facebook MySpace for a few years.


----------



## thump easy (Sep 7, 2017)

Ha hA ha snuck some criminal x cookies in my friends bach he donnt have a clue a co lab with nabor dude his first time poped his breed ing cherry but snuck it in another garden im so excited o dint skip a beet did i. ?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 7, 2017)

thump easy said:


> Ha hA ha snuck some criminal x cookies in my friends bach he donnt have a clue a co lab with nabor dude his first time poped his breed ing cherry but snuck it in another garden im so excitedView attachment 4006864 o dint skip a beet did i. ?


Gorgeous!! Always good to see you


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 7, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> My social media game is weak. I was calling Facebook MySpace for a few years.


No, I think you are merely giving it the respect it's earned, don't start doubting your instincts mijo


----------



## 420God (Sep 8, 2017)

I've worked out for a solid week now and the pain has finally gone away. Push-ups were putting too much strain on only half my upper body so I started using a row machine to even things out. For the first hour after I feel like jello but by afternoon I'm ready to take on the world so I'm gonna start adding weights to my routine 3 days a week. Idk if it's from the swelling but I've gained 4lbs already this week.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 8, 2017)

I've been inspired again. Thanks!


----------



## lokie (Sep 8, 2017)

420God said:


> I've worked out for a solid week now and the pain has finally gone away. Push-ups were putting too much strain on only half my upper body so I started using a row machine to even things out. For the first hour after I feel like jello but by afternoon I'm ready to take on the world so I'm gonna start adding weights to my routine 3 days a week. Idk if it's from the swelling but I've gained 4lbs already this week.


Mid life crisis already ?






More butt seks. Yes. More butt seks.

That's the answer.


----------



## 420God (Sep 8, 2017)

lokie said:


> Mid life crisis already ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe a little. 
I turn 37 this February but this is something I've wanted to do for a while, just haven't tried so hard till now.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 8, 2017)

My 20-year-old Braun coffee maker finally went tits-up. 
I *loved* that thing... 
This is the new beast. Key factors were removable water tank and insulated pot. Target had them on sale for $59, so what the heck?


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 8, 2017)

Took another day off to try and beat this bug ....hopefully by Monday il be back to normal.....I'm headed to pic up some stuff at the grow shop then go feed and tend to my tomatos...I actually woke up at 5am to do this and go to work as well...but I feel like death so I shut my alarm ....only thing I've accomplished so far is getting lil Inda to school....I'm dreading having to go do all this rite now.....but it absolutely cannot wait....it's all hectors fault.

Here we go


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 8, 2017)

Fuck Hector, and fuck Kenny


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 8, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Took another day off to try and beat this bug ....hopefully by Monday il be back to normal.....I'm headed to pic up some stuff at the grow shop then go feed and tend to my tomatos...I actually woke up at 5am to do this and go to work as well...but I feel like death so I shut my alarm ....only thing I've accomplished so far is getting lil Inda to school....I'm dreading having to go do all this rite now.....but it absolutely cannot wait....it's all hectors fault.
> 
> Here we go


I HATE being sick or injured and still having to tend to the op. I threw out my back a couple of years ago during a harvest week. I couldn't even walk, I just crawled around miserable and constantly screaming from the pain. Everything took ten times longer than usual, but like you say, it had to be done or lose thousands and thousands of dollars and months of time. Not an option. These little green bitches want what they want when they want it, fuck us and how we feel. Good luck, bro...


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 8, 2017)

All done and back home .....everything is in auto pilot from here until the end now ....it definately perked me up to see those big beautiful tomatoes straining and bending every branch with weight...with at least 6 more weeks to go might I add.......now I just gotta get my lil guy from school and hibernate in a dark room with the AC set on Eskimo..........


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 8, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> I HATE being sick or injured and still having to tend to the op. I threw out my back a couple of years ago during a harvest week. I couldn't even walk, I just crawled around miserable and constantly screaming from the pain. Everything took ten times longer than usual, but like you say, it had to be done or lose thousands and thousands of dollars and months of time. Not an option. These little green bitches want what they want when they want it, fuck us and how we feel. Good luck, bro...


Ex-fuckin-actly my dude ....fuckin cold sweats out in the heat wasn't pleasant at all.....you obviously know the feeling....


----------



## dstroy (Sep 8, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Took another day off to try and beat this bug ....hopefully by Monday il be back to normal.....I'm headed to pic up some stuff at the grow shop then go feed and tend to my tomatos...I actually woke up at 5am to do this and go to work as well...but I feel like death so I shut my alarm ....only thing I've accomplished so far is getting lil Inda to school....I'm dreading having to go do all this rite now.....but it absolutely cannot wait....it's all hectors fault.
> 
> Here we go


Fuckin Hector. That dude's a real piece of shit.


----------



## 420God (Sep 8, 2017)

Got the pull up bar mounted in my workout room. It goes through the drop ceiling and mounts to a joist with lag bolts.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 8, 2017)

Back problems totally suck! I was out of commission for several days after tweaking mine. Thank god I had some leftover vicodin from a dental procedure, or I wouldn't have slept at all.
Yesterday my wife mentioned that I really should go to physical therapy to strengthen it, but I'm still gun-shy after rotator cuff rehab. Those mother fuckers put the hurt on me big time, and I'm not looking forward to seeing them again.
For anything.
Ever.

But I'm not bitter...


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 8, 2017)

420God said:


> Got the pull up bar mounted in my workout room. It goes through the drop ceiling and mounts to a joist with lag bolts.
> 
> View attachment 4007234 View attachment 4007235



Love that Bruce Lee poster. I've always had that up in my workout room, too...


----------



## srh88 (Sep 8, 2017)

420God said:


> Got the pull up bar mounted in my workout room. It goes through the drop ceiling and mounts to a joist with lag bolts.
> 
> View attachment 4007234 View attachment 4007235


youre missing a workout bike


----------



## 420God (Sep 8, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Love that Bruce Lee poster. I've always had that up in my workout room, too...


This is the one by the weight bench.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 8, 2017)

420God said:


> This is the one by the weight bench.
> 
> View attachment 4007281


Lol. LOVE it...


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 8, 2017)

420God said:


> Got the pull up bar mounted in my workout room. It goes through the drop ceiling and mounts to a joist with lag bolts.
> 
> View attachment 4007234 View attachment 4007235


Nice man!!


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 8, 2017)

Narrowly avoided getting tboned leaving work had to pin it and reminded me I need traction bars.. Had to double back to see the asshole


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 8, 2017)

Notice the little blue light in the pic 
 

Momma ordered a slingshot helicopter Doo hicky for lil Inda ....he bugged me all day about shooting it at night .....even though I feel like shit I took him out so he could launch it .....about 2 minutes after being outside he said ....Dad will you launch it super high like on the commercial ....I said sure.....literally stretched that fucker to the breaking point and let her rip.....he was thrilled watching that cheap little overpriced chinese toy twirl back down to earth .........rite up until the point it suddenly stopped 30ft up wedged inbetween two power lines.....he went from pure joy and helicopter happiness to .......DAD, you can get it back rite DAD......((SMFH)) .......it's time for bed buddy .......LOL....pretty much sums up my day..


Good Night peeps


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 8, 2017)

Apparently a Bill Hickock you aint.


----------



## ANC (Sep 9, 2017)

Went to my late grandparent's house and took a crapload of cuttings from my grandad's old fruit trees.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 9, 2017)

@srh88 sighting today.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## Indacouch (Sep 9, 2017)

Finally had a day to go to the ranch house where I have a few fully outdoor tomatoes ...I played around with training this gal and went with a new soil ....for how much attention this little plant has gotten from me it's gorgeous imvho .....just a relaxing day still feeling a bit under the weather .....back to my tomato farm first thing tomorrow ....I thought that was a cool pic I snapped so I figured I'd share it .



Some of you guys may remember the pic I shared of the ((extras)) I had behind the ranch house a few months back ......that's one of em 











*DISCLAIMER-*
This photo was stolen from the internet and I have no idea who or what grew it.....-Inda


----------



## 420God (Sep 10, 2017)

100 push-ups
75 sit-ups
30 bicep curl
17 pull-ups

Tomorrow I start hitting the weights.


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 10, 2017)

I broke a spade trying to get a stupid bush out of my new garden area. Snapped the blade right off. And not from the shaft either... Otherwise I could fix it.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 10, 2017)

It's so hard not to snap and post what I'm looking at rite now... .....LOL......


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 10, 2017)

420God said:


> 100 push-ups
> 75 sit-ups
> 30 bicep curl
> 17 pull-ups
> ...


Fuck you!

I did
100 sips
75 gulps 
30 chugs
17 butt chugs

Top that!


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 10, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Fuck you!
> 
> I did
> 100 sips
> ...


You trying to one up God, bro..


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 10, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Fuck you!
> 
> I did
> 100 sips
> ...




If you throw in 11 bong rips next time....I'm pretty sure you'd get the coolest motherfucker around trophy.

Yes, that's a real thing.


----------



## dstroy (Sep 10, 2017)

Drove to Newport, remembered why I hate driving to Newport. Left lane chillin tourists and entitled people who think they own the road.

I'm not the type of dude to put a bunch of stickers on my car but I'm about to get a giant veiny dick and put it on here so people stay the fuck away from my shit. I get paranoid when I've got both kids in the car and people are like hurr hurr let me do a ricer fly by. I don't want to race you. We can take this to the track if you want to get embarrassed.

Got some edibles, Pineapple Express, and some cbd strain that hopefully helps the wife.

Waiting on my shitty tomato plants to finish up. Wishing I wasn't such a newbie.


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 10, 2017)

dstroy said:


> Drove to Newport, remembered why I hate driving to Newport. Left lane chillin tourists and entitled people who think they own the road.
> 
> I'm not the type of dude to put a bunch of stickers on my car but I'm about to get a giant veiny dick and put it on here so people stay the fuck away from my shit. I get paranoid when I've got both kids in the car and people are like hurr hurr let me do a ricer fly by. I don't want to race you. We can take this to the track if you want to get embarrassed.
> 
> ...


We all start somewhere. 

Glad you're a safe driver too. Too many fucktards on the road. Race tracks are for racing. Not public roads.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 10, 2017)

Spending the day with the family close by my tomato patch .....I like to check/dial my watering time in one last time while the girls are getting bloom food and working hard to grow there maters.....so I'm spending the weekend up here watching for the first sign of wilting/droop...once that happens il have a perfect idea of how much time between waterings for the finish line......luckily grandma and grandpa live kinda close, so I get to visit my pops with momma and the kids....and it's only about a 10 minute drive to check in on things......beats the hell out of 40 miles ......relaxing Sunday


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 10, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Spending the day with the family close by my tomato patch .....I like to check/dial my watering time in one last time while the girls are getting bloom food and working hard to grow there maters.....so I'm spending the weekend up here watching for the first sign of wilting/droop...once that happens il have a perfect idea of how much time between waterings for the finish line......luckily grandma and grandpa live kinda close, so I get to visit my pops with momma and the kids....and it's only about a 10 minute drive to check in on things......beats the hell out of 40 miles ......relaxing Sunday


Inda I love how dramatically we both pause.. I recall an early conversation about upholding the name and I just want to say your progression brought a tiny inda tear to the tip of my crank.. Passing the crown your way buddy...

I was crazy domestic around the house.. Mowed the lawns, aired my dirty laundry, made picture frames for a straight picture tessilation project I'm going to cover a whole wall with, was a seamstris for a bit..made a seat cover out of marine vinal for my quad also deconstructed an upholstered bench in going to wrap and give to my etsy girl to move.. Checked on my memaws plant.. Exhibit A: 

Also did some man shit and put plugs and wires in the murdermobile and ripped the tint off to redo tomorrow..feels like I'm in a fish tank rippin it for the time being. Also put the bags in the frame for the next build don't know what to call her I like to hold off till its sitting in front of me done and lightning strikes...

Got a bunch of trim in the freezer and 2 gallons of iso also frozen for some science once the shadows envelop us

I feel like I really did it today mainly because I was low key last night and my sat night didn't steal half of my Sunday


Pen15


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 10, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Inda I love how dramatically we both pause.. I recall an early conversation about upholding the name and I just want to say your progression brought a tiny inda tear to the tip of my crank.. Passing the crown your way buddy...
> 
> I was crazy domestic around the house.. Mowed the lawns, aired my dirty laundry, made picture frames for a straight picture tessilation project I'm going to cover a whole wall with, was a seamstris for a bit..made a seat cover out of marine vinal for my quad also deconstructed an upholstered bench in going to wrap and give to my etsy girl to move.. Checked on my memaws plant.. Exhibit A: View attachment 4008411
> 
> ...


is that one of them there pug lab mixes? cool looking dog


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 10, 2017)

Off roaded in....

Found camp.

Shot some clays (not me in pic)
 
Beat up some fish.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 10, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4008471Off roaded in....
> View attachment 4008473
> Found camp.
> View attachment 4008476
> ...


Nice man, as usual. I really like that sky in the pic with shotgun dude..


----------



## v.s one (Sep 10, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4008471Off roaded in....
> 
> Found camp.
> View attachment 4008476
> ...


Your partner looks like cheddar bob. Sorry.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 10, 2017)

v.s one said:


> Your partner looks like cheddar bob. Sorry.


Lol! I had to google that but I can see it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 10, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4008471Off roaded in....
> View attachment 4008473
> Found camp.
> View attachment 4008476
> ...


LoL! fuckin awesome!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 10, 2017)

Hit the Dunes today.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 10, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hit the Dunes today.
> View attachment 4008496
> View attachment 4008497


So cool!!! Surreal.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 10, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> is that one of them there pug lab mixes? cool looking dog


Og beagle x F pug


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 10, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Inda I love how dramatically we both pause.. I recall an early conversation about upholding the name and I just want to say your progression brought a tiny inda tear to the tip of my crank.. Passing the crown your way buddy...
> 
> I was crazy domestic around the house.. Mowed the lawns, aired my dirty laundry, made picture frames for a straight picture tessilation project I'm going to cover a whole wall with, was a seamstris for a bit..made a seat cover out of marine vinal for my quad also deconstructed an upholstered bench in going to wrap and give to my etsy girl to move.. Checked on my memaws plant.. Exhibit A: View attachment 4008411
> 
> ...


 

Lol, I remember thinking I was so original.....and then that being the very first thing posted on my profile....I lingered around Riu for a long while before I joined....I never paid to much attention to people's Avi's or names until I joined...but I do remember you messaging me.


I actually came up with my name from when I was a youngster, just helping in gardens..I'd always forget the diff between Sativas & Indicas. Finally one day the old hippy dude I was helping told me .... The Indicas put your ass( in da couch ) ....so as a young boy even before I ever smoked a joint, that analogy just stuck and I remembered ever since LOL.........and the funniest part is that's my favorite type of smoke nowadays...I'm also just an evening before bed smoker anyways....I'm already eyeing up some bottom branches I plan on letting go for a good while after I chop the tops.....for that knock out smoke......I love a super long flowered smoke for sleep.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 10, 2017)

Pretty nice day here so me and the little one went hiking and then got a slurpee and watched a super hot Latina chick feed her dog an ice cream cone. Even my 4 year old daughter was like "daddy, look at that beautiful women giving her dog an ice cream cone" lol. Then fucked around in the Halloween store for a bit. She wants to be Cinderella. Fucking bitch move. Wanted her to be Rey from Star Wars or a steam punk robot or something. Not some dumb bitch that can't tell time. Took some pics of the hike. Not nearly as nice as the last couple accomplishments though.   

Should've got some of the super hot Latina chick.


----------



## dux (Sep 10, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4008471Off roaded in....
> View attachment 4008473
> Found camp.
> View attachment 4008476
> ...



Nice!
Cool pics also!!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 10, 2017)

Bought compost from a local farm for $30. It's still warm! 
This will feed all the plants in my yard for the next six months.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 11, 2017)

It's obvious the seasons are finally changing when it's still dark at 6am ......driving to my girls.

Good morning guys/gals ...after my big stop, I'm guna give an update on baby Gary ....just watering putting up my perimeter alarms and getting my cousin all set up to start crashing here tonight until chop.....he's almost as crazy as me.


Gotta protect that single plant people.....when I was buying him all kinds of snacks and food for the house.....I almost bought him a bunch of beer .....then I remembered why I needed him there LOL.....I'm actually jealous because I use to love staying up here.......damn kids ruin everything 

Breakfast penis!!!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 11, 2017)

93.75% SFV OG Kush. Crossed and back crossed with a Lemonized WW cross.

Weather defective this season, everything smaller than last year and behind the pace for finishing.

Starting up again inside after 2 year delay soon, zero weather problems there.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 11, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4008721
> 93.75% SFV OG Kush. Crossed and back crossed with a Lemonized WW cross.
> 
> Weather defective this season, everything smaller than last year and behind the pace for finishing.
> ...


For this state it's been a weird season. Some mornings I wore a coat lol


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 11, 2017)

Just got done pulling plastic for hours.....I fucking hate doing that...didn't plan on doing that for at least another week if not 2 .....but the down pours up here gave me no option today.....oh well, it's done now so let it rain ....weird weather, it's hot out but the actual rain is freezing cold ......I have a feeling come October it's guna be a wet year.....hopefully baby Gary will be fine until tomo........


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 11, 2017)

Glad you got them covered though bro!

It was our standard practice to always have hoops up so we can drape when needed. Great insurance for what used to happen always at the worst time. It used to rain every October up around here. If you didn't cover them, massive budrot.
I sure do hope it's another wet fall and winter man. Yeah, pain in the ass for the outdoor grows, but the fishing is so much better when regular 

Going back to shasta again tomorrow. Not once have I fished for them nooks down on the river this salmon season yet. Why would I even want to. We have been catching some serious slabs of meat out trolling this year. Off the fuckin hook!!!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 11, 2017)

I hammered the 401k today and ordered 3 new Weber grills. Two for me, one for my daughter's place.

Me:
https://www.weber.com/US/en/genesis-ii/model/burner_6_lx
Me:
https://www.weber.com/US/en/grills/performer-deluxe-charcoal-grill
Daughter's place, in copper color: https://www.weber.com/US/en/genesis-ii/model/burner_4

What's the use of having a 401k if you never spend any of it when you retire?


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 11, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Glad you got them covered though bro!
> 
> It was our standard practice to always have hoops up so we can drape when needed. Great insurance for what used to happen always at the worst time. It used to rain every October up around here. If you didn't cover them, massive budrot.
> I sure do hope it's another wet winter man. Yeah, pain in the ass for the outdoor grows, but the fishing is so much better when regular
> ...


Yeah I never take my hoops down....and my other is a big home made framed house I built,so I just gotta pull plastic....I hate doing it, but I'm relieved it's done now....gotta keep those coke bottles safe.....




This is my last push before I can start fishing and vacationing again....once those bitches don't need burped in cure I'm going to the coast for a while.....and il start fishing end of next month....work and our hobby will both slow to a crawl here soon....but these last 6 weeks or so aren't fun...LOL.....get up at 4am and don't hit the sack until around 11pm or so ..... Don't even get to ride my Fuck much Aero ...smh 

Good luck fishing, wish I had time to steal your boat when you went to park the trailer tomo.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 11, 2017)

The whole family is asleep before 10 ......sitting on my porch smoking a Doobie before bed ....some good old OGK flower with some bubble hash mixed in .....might even fall asleep before 11.....that's 5 whole hours before my alarm goes off.....kinda anxious to go check the ladies and baby Gary ....the wind,rain got pretty intense tonight ....got a pretty sick lighting and thunder show to .....well, good night guys/gals hope you all have good mornings and il get those Baby G update pics up tomo ....


Bed time PENIS!!!!!


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 11, 2017)

P.S. I'm horny.....


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 12, 2017)

I borrowed a portable carport from a friend and got it all set up as a raincover in the backyard

Also, I drove out to the woods and tested a Makarov I put together from parts I was given and it works perfectly


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 12, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I hammered the 401k today and ordered 3 new Weber grills. Two for me, one for my daughter's place.
> 
> Me:
> https://www.weber.com/US/en/genesis-ii/model/burner_6_lx
> ...


IKR? my IRA's kicked ass this year


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 12, 2017)

My balls are always bouncing, from the left and to the right......


I've got big balls 

I've got big balls 




But who's got the biggest, 






BALL's of them all!!!!



Such a majestic song..Billy Squires 
Stroke song is a close second though.

Actually had the DJ play Stroke at my oldest brothers wedding...lol...never forget that.


Good morning people.....


----------



## lokie (Sep 12, 2017)

Top O the mornnin to yous guys.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 12, 2017)

Fish on!!!


















Nah, not quite yet, almost there though. Got my chauffeur driving.


Indacouch said:


> ..Billy Squires
> Stroke song is a close second though.








^^^^That's what I want to do everytime that song comes on the radio lol.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 12, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I borrowed a portable carport from a friend and got it all set up as a raincover in the backyard
> 
> Also, I drove out to the woods and tested a Makarov I put together from parts I was given and it works perfectly


My outdoor plants are in pots so they can be relocated. I usually just zip-tie a tarp to the deck, then move plants under it when the weather gets nasty. Not pretty, but it works.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 12, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> ^^^^That's what I want to do everytime that song comes on the radio lol.


ANY Billy Squier song 

That's a mdl586


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 12, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> My outdoor plants are in pots so they can be relocated. I usually just zip-tie a tarp to the deck, then move plants under it when the weather gets nasty. Not pretty, but it works.


I'm in 15gal. pots- the advantages to portability cannot be understated


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 12, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I'm in 15gal. pots- the advantages to portability cannot be understated


The ol' hand-truck is awesome for moving 15 gallon pots. Highly recommended. My cloth pots have small handles that make loading & unloading a breeze. Grab a handle to raise it up, slide it back, then lift while holding the handle to keep it from tipping. 
Who needs timed motion studies?


----------



## dstroy (Sep 12, 2017)

You are all going to have a chuckle at my expense for the super newb mistake I made.

So, as some of you know I like to grow the shittiest tomato plants on RIU. Well, I found out why that might be happening. After receiving help from someone who knows a fuckton more than me, and taking into consideration all of my environmental variables.

I had a bad bottle of nutrients ( dyna gro grow). The potassium or whatever precipitated out, which I noticed and thought that's why I had to shake up the bottle.

So after spending $20 on a new bottle of nutrients at the hydro store yesterday we'll see how well they do because everything else that I was doing was mostly correct.

Every time I think about it I giggle and then blush, like how tf can I build what I did and then overlook something that simple hahahahaha


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 12, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Fish on!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That song will always be funny to me because of the wedding ...being underage and buzzing hard watching everyone in shock that I had it played.....not to mention my oldest brother drunk and air Fapping on the dance floor next to his new bride.......I don't know any other Squire songs .....but ACDC fucking rocks.....


Did I mention these gigantic buds I'm tending to rite now look and smell delicious ....


@curious2garden these things look absolutely awesome ....both types are stacking super tight and just massive .....my BK always throw giant colas ....and these are both keeping rite up with em .........


To bad I only have one plant of course......maybe next year il do at least 3.....my comparison above is from pictures I've seen  Obviously.




Back to work


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 12, 2017)

dstroy said:


> You are all going to have a chuckle at my expense for the super newb mistake I made.
> 
> So, as some of you know I like to grow the shittiest tomato plants on RIU. Well, I found out why that might be happening. After receiving help from someone who knows a fuckton more than me, and taking into consideration all of my environmental variables.
> 
> ...


That's not a newb mistake! It's not your fault that their product failed. 
I had a similar experience with DG Foliage Pro. @curious2garden & @cannabineer also have experience with DynaGro precipitation. 
Mixing it with hot water didn't fix the problem either like the label says it will. Grr... 
Worked great before it clumped up. 
I quit using it.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 12, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> The ol' hand-truck is awesome for moving 15 gallon pots. Highly recommended. My cloth pots have small handles that make loading & unloading a breeze. Grab a handle to raise it up, slide it back, then lift while holding the handle to keep it from tipping.
> Who needs timed motion studies?


I use my wife's little red wagon


----------



## 420God (Sep 12, 2017)

@mr sunshine have any new pics of your grocery cart?


----------



## srh88 (Sep 12, 2017)

420God said:


> @mr sunshine have any new pics of your grocery cart?


It's done he chopped it


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 12, 2017)

420God said:


> @mr sunshine have any new pics of your grocery cart?


I had to take her down... I got a cool new shirt though.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 12, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I had to take her down... I got a cool new shirt though.View attachment 4009254


I want a god damned taco shirt!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 12, 2017)

dstroy said:


> You are all going to have a chuckle at my expense for the super newb mistake I made.
> 
> So, as some of you know I like to grow the shittiest tomato plants on RIU. Well, I found out why that might be happening. After receiving help from someone who knows a fuckton more than me, and taking into consideration all of my environmental variables.
> 
> ...


I hope to god you did not buy more Dyna Gro the only thing I use of theirs is KLN. When I finish this last bottle of Protekt I will not be using that either. If you call Dyna Gro they will send you a new bottle. They are very aware of their tendency to precipitate. Hopefully you bought General Hydroponics Flora series. It's bullet proof and simple to start with. http://generalhydroponics.com/floraseries/


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 12, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I hope to god you did not buy more Dyna Gro the only thing I use of theirs is KLN. When I finish this last bottle of Protekt I will not be using that either. If you call Dyna Gro they will send you a new bottle. They are very aware of their tendency to precipitate. Hopefully you bought General Hydroponics Flora series. It's bullet proof and simple to start with. http://generalhydroponics.com/floraseries/


Shit am I the only one still rockin the dyna gro these days?

I love it still.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 12, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Shit am I the only one still rockin the dyna gro these days?
> 
> I love it still.


LOL it precipitated for me. I loved the results of the Foliage Pro in veg though. But then switching to gen hydro for bloom was irritating. The Protekt is so touchy it precipitated in my TAP WATER, for god's sake my tap water was 150. BTW as long as it works for you rock it! I could see living where you live you might not have the same issues as the high desert so the fact I don't air condition etc... might have something to do with it.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 12, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Shit am I the only one still rockin the dyna gro these days?
> 
> I love it still.


Ive been using it for about 6 mo. without issues. H&G for years before.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 12, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> That's not a newb mistake! It's not your fault that their product failed.
> I had a similar experience with DG Foliage Pro. @curious2garden & @cannabineer also have experience with DynaGro precipitation.
> Mixing it with hot water didn't fix the problem either like the label says it will. Grr...
> Worked great before it clumped up.
> I quit using it.


I've had good luck with dynagro products. 

The only problem was when mixing other additives to it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 12, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Shit am I the only one still rockin the dyna gro these days?
> 
> I love it still.


My plants loved that shit -- until they starting showing deficiencies. Maybe the bottle I bought was old.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 12, 2017)

Im so fucking hammered and stoned
Boat load of rainbows.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 12, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Im so fucking hammered and stoned
> Boat load of rainbows.
> View attachment 4009329


Beautiful fish! I'm going tomorrow after I take my mom to get a bone-density scan.
I got some new line today to replace the Sufix SHIT that's on my reels currently. Don't buy that line, it's the worst line I've used in 50 years of fishing. 

I'm completely straight at the moment, but not for long


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 12, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Beautiful fish! I'm going tomorrow after I take my mom to get a bone-density scan.
> I got some new line today to replace the Sufix SHIT that's on my reels currently. Don't buy that line, it's the worst line I've used in 50 years of fishing.
> 
> I'm completely straight at the moment, but not for long


10lb pline cxx for mainline, 6lb cxx dodger to lure


----------



## dstroy (Sep 12, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I hope to god you did not buy more Dyna Gro the only thing I use of theirs is KLN. When I finish this last bottle of Protekt I will not be using that either. If you call Dyna Gro they will send you a new bottle. They are very aware of their tendency to precipitate. Hopefully you bought General Hydroponics Flora series. It's bullet proof and simple to start with. http://generalhydroponics.com/floraseries/


 I'm going to give dyna gro one more chance now that I know what to look for in the bottle to make sure it doesn't happen again. If it does I'll switch to GH flora.


----------



## dstroy (Sep 12, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Im so fucking hammered and stoned
> Boat load of rainbows.
> View attachment 4009329


Nice looking fish


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 12, 2017)

dstroy said:


> ......snip...... *now that I know what to look for in the bottle to make sure it doesn't happen again*.......snip.....


How do you select the bottles so you know, in advance, they won't precipitate, or if they do they will return to solution with heat? None of mine were precipitated out when I purchased them and none dissolved with heat.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 12, 2017)

Oh dang!

Which one furst
 
Gg4 nug run rosin with sour D terps added on the left, or Some skywalker og nug run with some some skyog terps on the right


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 12, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh dang!
> 
> Which one furst
> View attachment 4009413
> Gg4 nug run rosin with sour D terps added on the left, or Some skywalker og nug run with some some skyog terps on the right


LOL I don't think you can go wrong on this one, nice choices!


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 12, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh dang!
> 
> Which one furst
> View attachment 4009413
> Gg4 nug run rosin with sour D terps added on the left, or Some* skywalker og nug run with some some skyog terps on the right[*/QUOTE]


Jesse!!!! Jesse!!! Luke your new best friend right here. Don't lurk come to the Darkside, Luke


----------



## dstroy (Sep 12, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> How do you select the bottles so you know, in advance, they won't precipitate, or if they do they will return to solution with heat? None of mine were precipitated out when I purchased them and none dissolved with heat.


Oh, I meant that if it did precipitate again I'd switch to GH flora. I just know what to look for to make sure I don't use it if it does precipitate.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 12, 2017)

Last one. Just trying to stay busy on the way home


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 12, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh dang!
> 
> Which one furst
> View attachment 4009413
> Gg4 nug run rosin with sour D terps added on the left, or Some skywalker og nug run with some some skyog terps on the right


Yes please


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 12, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> 10lb pline cxx for mainline, 6lb cxx dodger to lure


I use 4# but I'm not trolling, I mostly throw a Thomas buoyant lure


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 12, 2017)

N


Sir Napsalot said:


> I use 4# but I'm not trolling, I mostly throw a Thomas buoyant lure


next time out, i'm prob gonna rock some 8lb mono leaders . Holy shit dude!
I'm using my kokanee rods. Soo much fun reeling in 4-6lb bows non stop on these rods. Soo fun
We only netted one under 3lbs no shit
Shasta is on fucking fire
100' down over the rivers down low(400') Pit and the Sac


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 12, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I don't think you can go wrong on this one, nice choices!


I had two others out there today too.. holy shit does it add up when you keep puffing on them things. I had a bubblegum/animal cookies NR rosin and a jack Herer terp profile on top of gg4 also.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 12, 2017)

Gonna mix a new batch of soil with my leftover compost. 
You can see a few of my ladies at the bottom. PlushBerry flowered *way* late this year. Not sure why...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 12, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> ...
> flowered *way* late this year. Not sure why...


A lot of that going around this year. 3000 miles away too.

Somebody else probably had a banner year to make up for it, it all evens out over time I guess.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 12, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I had two others out there today too.. holy shit does it add up when you keep puffing on them things. I had a bubblegum/animal cookies NR rosin and a jack Herer terp profile on top of gg4 also.


Oh man my Jack Herer was straight shit, calling it mids was polite!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 12, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Gonna mix a new batch of soil with my leftover compost.
> You can see a few of my ladies at the bottom. PlushBerry flowered *way* late this year. Not sure why...
> View attachment 4009474


LOL who did you pay to shovel that for you


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 12, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Oh man my Jack Herer was straight shit, calling it mids was polite!


Omg the jack herer terp profile is the one i like the best so far. Mmmmmmmm


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 12, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL who did you pay to shovel that for you


My back is sore.
Better take some medicine.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 12, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Omg the jack herer terp profile is the one i like the best so far. Mmmmmmmm


It appears you won the seed lottery LOL who was the breeder? F'n asshole get fish and seed lottery, just fuck U! (with a capital U)


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 12, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> My back is sore.
> Better take some medicine.


LOL let me tell you I walked Disneyland Monday and I was all stoved up today, got in the spa, turned the temp up etc.... LOL for walking DISNEYFUCKINGLAND!! I have no standing to talk smack but you know me I have to!! Take 50mg of Benadry and whack yourself with a buttload of pot then go to bed, and post in the morning, that's what I am doing!


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 12, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> It appears you won the seed lottery LOL who was the breeder? F'n asshole get fish and seed lottery, just fuck U! (with a capital U)


Those are "organic" cannabis terp profiles. Not cannabis derived terps. Those cost bank.
It's what most people are cutting their shit with to make and fill cartridges with.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 12, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Those are "organic" cannabis terp profiles. Not cannabis derived terps. *They cost bank.*
> It's what most people are cutting there shit with to make and fill cartridges with.


Terps hmmm, what precisely is this and how do they derive this? I have heard the term but relegated it to flavoring agent status, Limonene and such. My concentrates separate in my tank. How to avoid that?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 12, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL let me tell you I walked Disneyland Monday and I was all stoved up today, got in the spa, turned the temp up etc.... LOL for walking DISNEYFUCKINGLAND!! I have no standing to talk smack but you know me I have to!! Take 50mg of Benadry and whack yourself with a buttload of pot then go to bed, and post in the morning, that's what I am doing!


Thanks for the tip! I've gotta recover and figure out what I'm going to do for this rainy cold spell that's moving in. Lows in the mid 40s. Fuck me! I've got enough power in my corner of the garage to run 2,000 watts of mixed spectrum + fans & dehumidifier, but that won't be enough for all of my plants. (two 600w HPS + two 400w MH) 
I could probably do six afgooey & three black willie, but I'd have to cram them in there. 
Damn it. I was really hoping the shitty weather wouldn't show up until October...


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 12, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Thanks for the tip! I've gotta recover and figure out what I'm going to do for this rainy cold spell that's moving in. Lows in the mid 40s. Fuck me! I've got enough power in my corner of the garage to run 2,000 watts of mixed spectrum + fans & dehumidifier, but that won't be enough for all of my plants. (two 600w HPS + two 400w MH)
> I could probably do six afgooey & three black willie, but I'd have to cram them in there.
> Damn it. I was really hoping the shitty weather wouldn't show up until October...


The ambient temps around here and the apg is to high to allow for outdoor growing so for me it's a constant calculus of electricity vs table size.

PS @Bob Zmuda all my LC shot roots  Next table is pure LC and I am so stoked


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 12, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Terps hmmm, what precisely is this and how do they derive this? I have heard the term but relegated it to flavoring agent status, Limonene and such. My concentrates separate in my tank. How to avoid that?


Exactly. Limonene is just 1 terpene. The very same terpene that can be found making that lemon taste in cannabis


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 12, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Exactly. Limonene is just 1 terpene. The very same terpene that can be found making that lemon taste in cannabis


Yes but my issue is getting from here to terpene........
LOL PM sent


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 12, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> A lot of that going around this year. 3000 miles away too.
> 
> Somebody else probably had a banner year to make up for it, it all evens out over time I guess.


I may know someone ......hehe

Fuck coke bottles I'm going for 2 liters


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 12, 2017)

K, I go to bed now


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 12, 2017)

@hipcor stole a plant and that's a very terrible and sad thing to do....one of those so called abandoned plants((he says))in good health until he ripped it and stuck it indoors.....SMH .....

Hopefully it dies since it's stolen ...so sad

Hipcor you shouldn't steal....and don't expect me to reply tonight...I'm guna do my penis stretching exercises and go to bed....il be back in the morning to remind you what a terrible thing you've done.

#Ripcor


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 12, 2017)

LOL


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 12, 2017)

Killing fuckloads of snails... little bastards have been molesting the snot out of my garden. They don't even seem phased by the copper tape.

There's a few plants they won't touch. Like the baby chillies and the pyrethrum. But everything else has pretty much been eaten back to stumps.

Bastards!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 13, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Killing fuckloads of snails... little bastards have been molesting the snot out of my garden. They don't even seem phased by the copper tape.
> 
> There's a few plants they won't touch. Like the baby chillies and the pyrethrum. But everything else has pretty much been eaten back to stumps.
> 
> Bastards!


I have slug trails all over my driveway pavers every morning. Took a while to figure the fuck out what they were.

Bastards.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 13, 2017)

I grew up with banana slugs everywhere.
 
Didn't go to that college, but i worked on it for a good 2yrs in a 5 yr period. Theymre probably still building more out there.


----------



## BuzzyGuzzy (Sep 13, 2017)

What I accomplish today is my presentation to my work that will be reviewed this friday. Hope it get approved, I put a lot of efforts on it.


----------



## ANC (Sep 13, 2017)

I'm sure I did something, I just can't remember now.
Or wait, no.


----------



## lokie (Sep 13, 2017)

BuzzyGuzzy said:


> What I accomplish today is my presentation to my work that will be reviewed this friday. Hope it get approved, I put a lot of efforts on it.


Hi new guy I hope you get a promotion . 


Excuse me while I prepare your welcome party.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 13, 2017)

BuzzyGuzzy said:


> What I accomplish today is my presentation to my work that will be reviewed this friday. Hope it get approved, I put a lot of efforts on it.


 Hi mabey!


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 13, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4009574 Hi mabey!


Lmao, fuckin Bob


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 13, 2017)

I'm headed to see Baby Gary ....I definitely think a picture update is due.....maybe even several from Baby baby Gary ....to current Baby Gary..


Good morning everyone 

Annie wins the internet for the rest of the week.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 13, 2017)

My one and only plant, baby Gary......grown in that heavy shit.

That's a cola about mid way up the bitch.

@Gary Goodson that heavy shit seems to be cool so far ....very little nutes added....a few years of good results and maybe no more buying new soil.....I'm happy at the cola size rite now ....and she's still side bulking like a mofo ....this buds for you Gar


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 13, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4009637
> View attachment 4009638
> 
> My one and only plant, baby Gary......grown in that heavy shit.
> ...


That is looking very nice! Yea and every time you amend it and let it sit/cook it will keep getting better and better. Some things take longer to break down than others. So as they break down they continue feeding the soil and in turn keep feeding the plants.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 13, 2017)

I might buy some bud off of craigslist today.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 13, 2017)

This or this  fuck idk, what if it's not the same bud in the pictures. Or even worse they could try to rob me, then I'd be forced to kill everyone in a matter of seconds. I don't know....


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 13, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> ThisView attachment 4009803 or this View attachment 4009804 fuck idk, what if it's not the same bud in the pictures. Or even worse they could try to rob me, then I'd be forced to kill everyone in a matter of seconds. I don't know....


Wish you were closer. I'd give you nugs.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 13, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Wish you were closer. I'd give you nugs.


Thank you, that's super nice to say. I appreciate it.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 13, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Thank you, that's super nice to say. I appreciate it.


Sucks the shopping cart had to be snuffed out.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 13, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Sucks the shopping cart had to be snuffed out.


Fuck yeah, I hate buying weed..... I can grow way better shit then I can buy. Bud u grow gets me higher for some reason. Just fresh, untouched by a shit load of people I guess.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 13, 2017)

I grow four strains, and I usually rotate between them often for variety, and to stave off tolerance to any one strain. I also almost always smoke out of one of several clear glass bongs I own. But for the last couple of months I've smoked nothing but my DJ Short's Blueberry (Thanks to @StinkBud for the reco!) out of a glass pipe. It's also an indica, and my others are sativa doms. It's just SO frosty, purple and tasty, seriously tastes just like blueberries. It's so strong that I can easily smoke my brain out if I overdo it, and I am not developing any tolerance to it. Amazing weed...


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 13, 2017)

I can't believe that I found a couple of dudes that are buying all of my reject weed (shit that I've grown poorly that I wouldn't ever sell to real clients). It was just taking up space, I never thought I'd get rid of it. Some of it is years old. They are paying $200 an oz. for it, and they love it. Amazing. Love the midwest...


----------



## Bareback (Sep 13, 2017)

I'm the best Dad ever.

So my daughter sends me a message earlier saying that " Shit is about to hit the fan at work " so I sent one back saying " don't stand under the fan " .

Ok so that might not qualify as best ever, but don't tell her .


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 13, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> I grow four strains, and I usually rotate between them often for variety, and to stave off tolerance to any one strain. I also almost always smoke out of one of several clear glass bongs I own. But for the last couple of months I've smoked nothing but my DJ Short's Blueberry (Thanks to @StinkBud for the reco!) out of a glass pipe. It's also an indica, and my others are sativa doms. It's just SO frosty, purple and tasty, seriously tastes just like blueberries. It's so strong that I can easily smoke my brain out if I overdo it, and I am not developing any tolerance to it. Amazing weed...


Looks kinda like my passion fruit I ran a while back.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 13, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Some of it is years old.


I can't wait to have that problem


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 13, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Fuck yeah, I hate buying weed..... I can grow way better shit then I can buy. Bud u grow gets me higher for some reason. Just fresh, untouched by a shit load of people I guess.


Couldn't agree more....nothing like growing your own ....it's even hard for me to buy or eat beef that I didn't raise myself....lol......except taco truck...taco truck is bomb AF


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 13, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> I can't wait to have that problem


Not sure that's possible for you Jerry...we all know how much you love to roll fatties...


----------



## srh88 (Sep 13, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Not sure that's possible for you Jerry...we all know how much you love to roll fatties...






?


----------



## Tim Fox (Sep 13, 2017)

repaired an AC unit, replaced a washing machine mother board,,


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 13, 2017)

srh88 said:


> ?


Holy Shit!
Haha omg, gravities a bitch.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 13, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> @hipcor stole a plant and that's a very terrible and sad thing to do....one of those so called abandoned plants((he says))in good health until he ripped it and stuck it indoors.....SMH .....
> 
> Hopefully it dies since it's stolen ...so sad
> 
> ...


You doing the penis stretching exercises now?

Remember you have to stick with it. I've been doing them like three years now.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 13, 2017)

srh88 said:


> ?


This dude is lucky he was this drunk. He's gonna feel that tomorrow -


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 13, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Not sure that's possible for you Jerry...we all know how much you love to roll fatties...


So true


----------



## Creature1969 (Sep 13, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Couldn't agree more....nothing like growing your own ....it's even hard for me to buy or eat beef that I didn't raise myself....lol......except taco truck...taco truck is bomb AF


There is no taco truck here. I feel as though I am being repressed.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 13, 2017)

Creature1969 said:


> There is no taco truck here. I feel as though I am being repressed.


Sorry for your loss......


----------



## thump easy (Sep 13, 2017)

Star bucks 2 shots express and no energy.. In otherwords Naithen!!!!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 13, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> You doing the penis stretching exercises now?
> 
> Remember you have to stick with it. I've been doing them like three years now.


How do you do those?


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 13, 2017)

Like milking a cow but with your penis and lube.....Jelqing 

Or wrapping your limp penis around the door knob and slamming it closed.....might have that second one mixed up with tooth extraction...but it works ((shrugg))


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 13, 2017)

Lmao


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 13, 2017)

Did you call about any of the Bud on CL?

@mr sunshine


----------



## dstroy (Sep 13, 2017)

Got that reservoir monitor (pH, TDS, temp) set up, nice to be able to walk into the shitty tomato room and see what's up without having to stick my probe in anything.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 13, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> How do you do those?


Lightly twisting the penis left then right. Like a screw. Don't hurt yourself. Then stretch it. Alternate out. A few minutes every day.

It works.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 13, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Lightly twisting the penis left then right. Like a screw. Don't hurt yourself. Then stretch it. Alternate out. A few minutes every day.
> 
> It works.


I tried it and I'm SUING


----------



## Bareback (Sep 13, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I tried it and I'm SUING
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A broken dick bone is no joke, everyone stop laughing..... and the people from the ethical treatment of roots ain't going to like that last gif.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 13, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Lightly twisting the penis left then right. Like a screw. Don't hurt yourself. Then stretch it. Alternate out. A few minutes every day.
> 
> It works.


While I'm hard?


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 13, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Did you call about any of the Bud on CL?
> 
> @mr sunshine


I was going to get some but I ended up eating enchiladas instead. Guy was down to meet at mcdonalds, i never texted him back.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 13, 2017)

I had this girl riding my root one time and she raised up too far and my root came out and when she came down with all her weight my root hit right between her cooch and leg. 

My pecker popped and it hurt like hell.

I was fine and didn't have to go to the Dr. 

I reckon breaking a pecker is no joke.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 13, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> While I'm hard?


While soft. I've gained little over an inch and a bit of girth in the last few years. 

The ole lady said its time for me to quit. She said she doesn't want it any bigger. Go figure.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 13, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I had this girl riding my root one time and she raised up too far and my root came out and when she came down with all her weight my root hit right between her cooch and leg.
> 
> My pecker popped and it hurt like hell.
> 
> ...


When I was 19 I ran into a wire, right across my dick. It Ended up feeling weird enough for long enough to go to the dr about it. (it was just a little swollen and uncomfortable) He sent me to a specialist that was trying to blame it on gout. Then I went to another specialist that said it was scar tissue from an injury. Gave me penis injections and a penis pump to break it up... been fucking bitches with my huge puffy dick ever since...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 13, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> When I was 19 I ran into a wire, right across my dick. It Ended up feeling weird enough for long enough to go to the dr about it. (it was just a little swollen and uncomfortable) He sent me to a specialist that was trying to blame it on gout. Then I went to another specialist that said it was scar tissue from an injury. Gave me penis injections and a penis pump to break it up... been fucking bitches with my huge puffy dick ever since...


Lmao!


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 13, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Lmao!


Guy was gentle but his hands were cold. I liked when two hot ass nurses took x rays of it, that part was pretty fun.. they were working very well together, Moving it around and stuff....I'm sure they enjoyed touching that barely legal dick. Well, At least in my head they did.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 13, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> When I was 19 I ran into a wire, right across my dick. It Ended up feeling weird enough for long enough to go to the dr about it. (it was just a little swollen and uncomfortable) He sent me to a specialist that was trying to blame it on gout. Then I went to another specialist that said it was scar tissue from an injury. Gave me penis injections and a penis pump to break it up... been fucking bitches with my huge puffy dick ever since...


Last sentence LMFAO ROTF


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 13, 2017)

Just tried twisting my penis for maximum yields, three twists in I started chubbing up.. should I jack off before I do this so I don't get hard?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 13, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> This dude is lucky he was this drunk. He's gonna feel that tomorrow -


He's gonna feel that in the morning.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 13, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Guy was gentle but his hands were cold. I liked when two hot ass nurses took x rays of it, that part was pretty fun.. they were working very well together, Moving it around and stuff....I'm sure they enjoyed touching that barely legal dick. Well, At least in my head they did.


I hurt my back when I was a teenager and had to have xrays. This hot chick told me I had to take my pants off. She then proceeded to adjust me on the xray table. I couldn't help but get a boner.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 13, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Just tried twisting my penis for maximum yields, three twists in I started chubbing up.. should I jack off before I do this so I don't get hard?


Chub is fine. You just don't want it rock hard. You could beat it first. Let it know whose boss.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 14, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I hurt my back when I was a teenager and had to have xrays. This hot chick told me I had to take my pants off. She then proceeded to adjust me on the xray table. I couldn't help but get a boner.


A few years back when I didn't have insurance I would go to this Doc in a box, and if I needed a shoot he'd send his nurse in and she would say drop your drawers, next she would cup my junk at the same time popping the needle in my ass. Later I a guy that uses the same Dr and I told him shoots wasn't so bad but he said she always gave him shoots in the arm


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 14, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Killing fuckloads of snails... little bastards have been molesting the snot out of my garden. They don't even seem phased by the copper tape.
> 
> There's a few plants they won't touch. Like the baby chillies and the pyrethrum. But everything else has pretty much been eaten back to stumps.
> 
> Bastards!


Cocoa hull mulch will keep em out.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 14, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> I grow four strains, and I usually rotate between them often for variety, and to stave off tolerance to any one strain. I also almost always smoke out of one of several clear glass bongs I own. But for the last couple of months I've smoked nothing but my DJ Short's Blueberry (Thanks to @StinkBud for the reco!) out of a glass pipe. It's also an indica, and my others are sativa doms. It's just SO frosty, purple and tasty, seriously tastes just like blueberries. It's so strong that I can easily smoke my brain out if I overdo it, and I am not developing any tolerance to it. Amazing weed...


I bet you'd like plushberry.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 14, 2017)

@reddan1981 how's the dirt bike project coming along?

How's the grows coming along?

Last but not least, how's the hot tub business ((cumming)) along?

Hope you didn't think I forgot about you. Actually I did forget about you TBH. I was showing some pics in my phone to a friend. I saw yours and asked him if he'd like to see a funny looking Russian man. He said yes and we laughed at your misshaped head for around 12 minutes.



EDIT- almost forgot


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 14, 2017)

So I'm going to help an older patient with his grow today....super old X military...poor guy is having trouble getting to his plants because he grew them between his garage and fence....he says they're decent size...I found it funny him calling me,because I knew he still had smoke for sure....he basically said he's been hiding these plants from everyone including his own family...I guess he doesn't trust them.....so he asked if I would come over and help him out....really cool dude .....so I'm guna go see what I can do to help him since my one and only plant doesn't need tended to today....he's a character so this should be interesting.


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 14, 2017)

Maybe the ol bugga has some crazy rare beans stashed. You should ask him about what places he went. And what funky shit they got to smoke there.


----------



## dstroy (Sep 14, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> So I'm going to help an older patient with his grow today....super old X military...poor guy is having trouble getting to his plants because he grew them between his garage and fence....he says they're decent size...I found it funny him calling me,because I knew he still had smoke for sure....he basically said he's been hiding these plants from everyone including his own family...I guess he doesn't trust them.....so he asked if I would come over and help him out....really cool dude .....so I'm guna go see what I can do to help him since my one and only plant doesn't need tended to today....he's a character so this should be interesting.


It's nice of you to help him out.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 14, 2017)

dstroy said:


> It's nice of you to help him out.


Dude what a cluster fuck that poor man got himself into.....he threw clones in a 3 foot gap between his fence and garage ....these poor plants are wedged between the two ....I didn't expect to see 8 foot monsters ....I literally couldn't even squeeze between the wall and plant to get back to the other 5.....he said he hasn't been able to access his back 5 plants in weeks ....he's just been turning on his drop system and hoping for the best .....so I ended up having to climb up on his shop then drop an aluminum ladder down off the roof into the plants....spider webs fucking everywhere...I hate spiders and ladders....so I cleaned all that shit off for him and tied some branches apart to open them up some ....the webs were everywhere.....luckily his little watering bucket set up has been working ....only other issue I saw was catapillar damage on one plant .....so I'm guna go back with some bamboo poles and apply some Captain Jacks this evening for him.....him being a war vet and a super nice dude it's the least I can do.....all the plants look healthy otherwise ...one of the big ones has a kinked main stem from the shear weight of it ....looks like it's been that way for a while with no ill effect to the plant .....it being wedged between the wall and the fence probably saved it from falling completely over ....I'm not guna try to correct it, I'm just guna put some big poles in to keep it from snapping or getting worse .......


One thing I've been noticing lately is plants seem to be doing weird ass shit this year .....Bud development seems to be very far along on some plants ....while others are on normal pace .....same exact strains that are in the same exact garden way ahead of eachother....I've visited my friends grows and same thing ....very very strange flowering this year ....and it's not strain specific either...plants that are grown regularly each year with no issue ....are guna finish weeks ahead of there sisters sitting rite next to them .....some guys are even saying there plants seem behind......super crazy ...same with dudes plants today ...weird


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 14, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Dude what a cluster fuck that poor man got himself into.....he threw clones in a 3 foot gap between his fence and garage ....these poor plants are wedged between the two ....I didn't expect to see 8 foot monsters ....I literally couldn't even squeeze between the wall and plant to get back to the other 5.....he said he hasn't been able to access his back 5 plants in weeks ....he's just been turning on his drop system and hoping for the best .....so I ended up having to climb up on his shop then drop an aluminum ladder down off the roof into the plants....spider webs fucking everywhere...I hate spiders and ladders....so I cleaned all that shit off for him and tied some branches apart to open them up some ....the webs were everywhere.....luckily his little watering bucket set up has been working ....only other issue I saw was catapillar damage on one plant .....so I'm guna go back with some bamboo poles and apply some Captain Jacks this evening for him.....him being a war vet and a super nice dude it's the least I can do.....all the plants look healthy otherwise ...one of the big ones has a kinked main stem from the shear weight of it ....looks like it's been that way for a while with no ill effect to the plant .....it being wedged between the wall and the fence probably saved it from falling completely over ....I'm not guna try to correct it, I'm just guna put some big poles in to keep it from snapping or getting worse .......
> 
> 
> *One thing I've been noticing lately is plants seem to be doing weird ass shit this year .....Bud development seems to be very far along on some plants ....while others are on normal pace .....same exact strains that are in the same exact garden way ahead of eachother....I've visited my friends grows and same thing ....very very strange flowering this year ....and it's not strain specific either...plants that are grown regularly each year with no issue ....are guna finish weeks ahead of there sisters sitting rite next to them .....some guys are even saying there plants seem behind......super crazy ...same with dudes plants today ...weird*


*
*
Yeah, mine are finishing way early*,* normal for indicas but not so with sativas. I suspect the ungodly heat we had all summer stressing the hell out of them


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 14, 2017)

I was just assessing my leaf situation.

My big fall job every year. Takes a few weeks once they start falling. Be nice to have a dry fall to make up for wet spring and summer. Makes sucking leaves so much easier.
  

My 4 golden rain trees. From a tree my dad planted at the other place over 50 yrs. ago that's no longer there. Very prolific trees. These are now 29 yrs. old and still starting new trees.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 14, 2017)

My grill covers and Igrill therm. just came. Yay!

Still waiting on grills. They had to ship them by freight from Weber.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 14, 2017)

My homies dog Ceaser is a beautiful dog. He is smart too, not like my Odin lol Odin is an idiot.


----------



## ANC (Sep 14, 2017)

Grafted some plum shoots onto my peach tree, and planted a bunch of avocado cuttings in the ground where I clean my aquariums out into.
It's like a super cloner that piece of earth. I just stick things in and they grow.

A grill needs to be made from a few bricks. Charcoal is a joke.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 14, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> My grill covers and Igrill therm. just came. Yay!
> 
> Still waiting on grills. They had to ship them by freight from Weber.
> 
> View attachment 4010261


Hey I love my igrill. It's blue tooth and will give you the temp on your phone. That means I can jerk it for hours and then go check my meat when it beeps


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 14, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Hey I love my igrill. It's blue tooth and will give you the temp on your phone. That means I can jerk it for hours and then go check my meat when it beeps


I went with a Maverick ET-732. It is wireless so I can even go around the block and see my temps. I get both grill and meat temps. I love that thing.


----------



## dstroy (Sep 14, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> My grill covers and Igrill therm. just came. Yay!
> 
> Still waiting on grills. They had to ship them by freight from Weber.
> 
> View attachment 4010261


Bluetooth thermometer?

THE FUTURE IS NOW!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 14, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 4010289
> My homies dog Ceaser is a beautiful dog. He is smart too, not like my Odin lol Odin is an idiot.


Oh come now, Odin's an asshole but he strikes me as smart  after all you guys are on the ones doing all the work.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 14, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Oh come now, Odin's an asshole but he strikes me as smart  after all you guys are on the ones doing all the work.


lol yea my homie is a G. But he is ignant as fuck. He chewed my French doors up! You know the part where both doors meet? He chewed that up. Like wtf Odin? Real gangstas don't do that to their homies bruh. Why you gotta hate on my French door game son?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 14, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> lol yea my homie is a G. But he is ignant as fuck. He chewed my French doors up! You know the part where both doors meet? He chewed that up. Like wtf Odin? Real gangstas don't do that to their homies bruh. Why you gotta hate on my French door game son?


Is he an exterminator dog? If so I think I might have found your answer.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 14, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> lol yea my homie is a G. But he is ignant as fuck. He chewed my French doors up! You know the part where both doors meet? He chewed that up. Like wtf Odin? Real gangstas don't do that to their homies bruh. Why you gotta hate on my French door game son?


LOL


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 14, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I was just assessing my leaf situation.
> 
> My big fall job every year. Takes a few weeks once they start falling. Be nice to have a dry fall to make up for wet spring and summer. Makes sucking leaves so much easier.
> View attachment 4010244 View attachment 4010245
> ...


A yard full of leaves can be a pain, but I miss it. We moved to a house that is lined with evergreens on the perimeter, and that's it. Mostly just grass to mow. (I hate mowing.) 
I've found that leaves make awesome fertilizer. If I mulched them into my lawn, it always helped it bounce back in the spring. Sometimes I would use my leaf blower as a vacuum, and mulch leaves into little bits (16:1). That shit worked *great* as a top dressing for roses.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 14, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 4010289
> My homies dog Ceaser is a beautiful dog. He is smart too, not like my Odin lol Odin is an idiot.


odins an alcoholic...i seent it


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 14, 2017)

I need to get front rims for sin.. But I fucking hate every rim I've seen..20x 9.5 thick 5 spoke for a 5x127mm bolt pattern. After three hours of looking I've decided to go to this rim junkyard and get something close to what I want take them home and weld and grind and sand and paint and create my master piece.. I'll keep you posted


----------



## srh88 (Sep 14, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> I need to get front rims for sin.. But I fucking hate every rim I've seen..20x 9.5 thick 5 spoke for a 5x127mm bolt pattern. After three hours of looking I've decided to go to this rim junkyard and get something close to what I want take them home and weld and grind and sand and paint and create my master piece.. I'll keep you posted


These are pretty mean looking


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 14, 2017)

@srh88 

 
I'd never rock them but pretty nifty.. I used to have a chain bracelet then I realized I was wearing a bracelet


----------



## srh88 (Sep 14, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> @srh88
> 
> View attachment 4010559
> I'd never rock them but pretty nifty.. I used to have a chain bracelet then I realized I was wearing a bracelet


They'd look alright on an off-road truck maybe.. but then again maybe not though. Cool idea though


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 14, 2017)

srh88 said:


> These are pretty mean looking
> View attachment 4010560


Ha! Took em down to bear metal


----------



## srh88 (Sep 14, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Ha! Took em down to bear metal


Lol


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 14, 2017)

srh88 said:


> They'd look alright on an off-road truck maybe.. but then again maybe not though. Cool idea though


Thinking along these lines..
 

But I'm not a fan of either to be honest.

I just see so many rims in the city and I've come to the conclusion they are all pretty bad.. But I need 20s in the front so I don't rub on the drop spindles at full lock, the kit suggests 19+


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 14, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Ha! Took em down to bear metal


LOL it took me a minute, I still cant get over how f'n ugly.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 14, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Ha! Took em down to bear metal


@cannabineer you're on


----------



## srh88 (Sep 14, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Thinking along these lines..
> View attachment 4010562 View attachment 4010564
> 
> But I'm not a fan of either to be honest.
> ...


Too bad they don't have the first ones in all flat black


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 15, 2017)

Harvest time again (so what? That's every other week) -


Freshly cut salad bowl full o' buds. Gotta get your greens -




OG Kush, so dense and frosty. Fuck you up - 




Big, dense nugs - 




Had to cut down and trim 22 of these fat bitches. I know, poor me, right?




One tray, Two trays -




Three trays, Four trays - 




Room's full again. Grow. Cut. Repeat -




Tyler and the Ganja Factory...


----------



## lokie (Sep 15, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Harvest time again (so what? That's every other week) -
> 
> 
> Freshly cut salad bowl full o' buds. Gotta get your greens -
> ...















Nice work tyler


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 15, 2017)

Any you guys use or know anyone with a Trager digital wood pellet smoker/grill?


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 15, 2017)

Tap,tap,tap.....is this thing on?

Check, check, 


 <~ ~ Russian @reddan1981


----------



## TheSnowMayne (Sep 15, 2017)

I made 3 new hot sauces during the wee hours of the morning. 

1 big black mama sauce with black mama peppers and a fruit base7
1 trinni scrorp with rum and papaya base
1 jalapeno just a simple greensauce


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 15, 2017)

Wtf?
http://www.latina.com/lifestyle/news/costa-rican-man-yucca-anal-cavity


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 15, 2017)

TheSnowMayne said:


> I made 3 new hot sauces during the wee hours of the morning.
> 
> 1 big black mama sauce with black mama peppers and a fruit base7
> 1 trinni scrorp with rum and papaya base
> 1 jalapeno just a simple greensauce


Did you dab some on your stink star to test potency? 

Your fart box won't lie ...


----------



## TheSnowMayne (Sep 15, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Did you dab some on your stink star to test potency?
> 
> Your fart box won't lie ...


It works wonderfully as a lube and really helps control my pre ejaculation issues, will make a note to plug it next time.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 15, 2017)

I'm going to color match I should have said that.. Everything's flat/matte black in my life... I wish the spokes where thicker


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 15, 2017)

TheSnowMayne said:


> It works wonderfully as a lube and really helps control my pre ejaculation issues, will make a note to plug it next time.


Fucking rite you will.

I like your style....... But I'm also watching you


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 15, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> I'm going to color match I should have said that.. Everything's flat/matte black in my life... I wish the spokes where thicker


We all wish our spokes were thicker buddy....


----------



## Bareback (Sep 15, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Harvest time again (so what? That's every other week) -
> 
> 
> Freshly cut salad bowl full o' buds. Gotta get your greens -
> ...


Tyler's Ganja Factory , that has a nice ring to it. Will you be giving any golden tickets, I can bring my own umpalumpa.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 15, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> lol yea my homie is a G. But he is ignant as fuck. He chewed my French doors up! You know the part where both doors meet? He chewed that up. Like wtf Odin? Real gangstas don't do that to their homies bruh. Why you gotta hate on my French door game son?


My friends pit chewed through the drywall and outside one day while she was at work. He was sitting on the porch waiting when she got home. He then chewed through the bathroom door and escaped again. That dog is a fucking monster.


----------



## 420God (Sep 15, 2017)

Instead of taking supplements I'm doing Gomad, gallon of milk a day. Today is 2 weeks since I started working out and I've already gained 8 lbs.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 15, 2017)

420God said:


> Instead of taking supplements I'm doing Gomad, gallon of milk a day. Today is 2 weeks since I started working out and I've already gained 8 lbs.


I need to start hitting the weights again. I have a cable machine and free weights. The arthritis makes it hard.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 15, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> @cannabineer you're on


lolyup


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 15, 2017)

420God said:


> Instead of taking supplements I'm doing Gomad, gallon of milk a day. Today is 2 weeks since I started working out and I've already gained 8 lbs.


Keep up the good work buddy ....I know the feeling...I was body building for years before I injured my shoulder ....got up to 297lbs, literally a monster bro .....the things I was doing to achieve that were not the best ....but it's sure nice to feel healthy and see results....I have pics from my body building gym rat days ....when I get home il try to find them ....I was a giant .....6 years of body building to achieve it ....but I fucked my shoulder up bad ...smh 

Keep up the good work


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 15, 2017)

420God said:


> Instead of taking supplements I'm doing Gomad, gallon of milk a day. Today is 2 weeks since I started working out and I've already gained 8 lbs.


The way I see it, it also covers your stretching routine.


----------



## 420God (Sep 15, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I need to start hitting the weights again. I have a cable machine and free weights. The arthritis makes it hard.


My brother in law is recovering from knee surgery and he gained 20lbs. He's starting P90X. Says it helps limber him up.


----------



## 420God (Sep 15, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Keep up the good work buddy ....I know the feeling...I was body building for years before I injured my shoulder ....got up to 297lbs, literally a monster bro .....the things I was doing to achieve that were not the best ....but it's sure nice to feel healthy and see results....I have pics from my body building gym rat days ....when I get home il try to find them ....I was a giant .....6 years of body building to achieve it ....but I fucked my shoulder up bad ...smh
> 
> Keep up the good work


Can you still get your hands on some dbol?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 15, 2017)

420God said:


> My brother in law is recovering from knee surgery and he gained 20lbs. He's starting P90X. Says it helps limber him up.


I thought about trying that.


----------



## 420God (Sep 15, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I thought about trying that.


He used it before his surgery to drop some weight before a vacation and said he lost 17 lbs in a month.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 15, 2017)

420God said:


> Can you still get your hands on some dbol?


----------



## srh88 (Sep 15, 2017)

Did one job early this morning then helped a friend tear out a wall and use old barn salvaged oak to build around his basement steps. We had to go get the lumber from an Amish guy. We kicked some ass. The banisters we're my idea. It's just gas pipe. Came out looking awesome. But I left him to to do the sanding and putty and shit. 
  
The beam up top was super heavy. But needed because the wall we ripped out was load bearing. 
Also sorry about the pic quality. Phone's a piece of shit


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 15, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Any you guys use or know anyone with a Trager digital wood pellet smoker/grill?


I know a guy who used to sell them


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 15, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Wtf?
> http://www.latina.com/lifestyle/news/costa-rican-man-yucca-anal-cavity


About a minute and a half with a disc sander would have saved him a shitload of trouble


----------



## Bareback (Sep 15, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Did one job early this morning then helped a friend tear out a wall and use old barn salvaged oak to build around his basement steps. We had to go get the lumber from an Amish guy. We kicked some ass. The banisters we're my idea. It's just gas pipe. Came out looking awesome. But I left him to to do the sanding and putty and shit.
> View attachment 4010807 View attachment 4010808
> The beam up top was super heavy. But needed because the wall we ripped out was load bearing.
> Also sorry about the pic quality. Phone's a piece of shit


Even a shitty phone can't make your work look bad.
Looks great , love it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 15, 2017)

420God said:


> He used it before his surgery to drop some weight before a vacation and said he lost 17 lbs in a month.


Try Jenny Crank!


----------



## srh88 (Sep 15, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Even a shitty phone can't make your work look bad.
> Looks great , love it.


thanks man


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 15, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I know a guy who used to sell them


Are they any good?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 15, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Are they any good?


Not really. They aren't made in Oregon anymore, made in China of lesser materials. Horrible customer service. Limited to using pellets as fuel. Must have electricity as well to run the pellet mechanism. On and on and on. Check reviews on line.
If you want to spend big bucks on a non-gas, look into the Green Egg


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 15, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Not really. They aren't made in Oregon anymore, made in China of lesser materials. Horrible customer service. Limited to using pellets as fuel. Must have electricity as well to run the pellet mechanism. On and on and on. Check reviews on line.
> If you want to spend big bucks on a non-gas, look into the Green Egg


I love my egg! One of my better decisions. She's 20 something this year and still going strong.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 15, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I love my egg! One of my better decisions. She's 20 something this year and still going strong.


My brother by another mother has an XL egg , it's a great grill . He is like an eggspret .


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 15, 2017)

Buds are getting heavy & need support. I'll be doing some wiring today...


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 15, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> ...20 something this year and still going strong.


much like you, eh?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 15, 2017)

Whats a timing belt?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 15, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Whats a timing belt?


Expensive


----------



## 420God (Sep 15, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Whats a timing belt?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 15, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Whats a timing belt?


https://autoservicecosts.com/timing-belt-cost/


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 15, 2017)

@Singlemalt


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 15, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> @Singlemalt


You rang?


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 15, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> You rang?


Sorry buddy ...needed a comms check after my deleted content in you know who's thread.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 15, 2017)

It's funny the only error I get is trying to post in @reddan1981 thread...

I'm off work now reddong...


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 15, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Buds are getting heavy & need support. I'll be doing some wiring today...
> View attachment 4010929


Nice, what strain is that again?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 15, 2017)

Freight company girl called today. Grills arrive Tuesday between 8 and 5.

So Wednesday and Thursday I'll be busy. I'm watching YT videos on assembly in the meantime. 

I better put some air in dolly tires and get ratchet straps ready too. I have to take a 255 lb. box up 6 steps here for assembly and a 190 lb. box to my other house where my daughter and her roommate live. Assembly is duck soup but time consuming. 

I may have a cookout next week.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 15, 2017)

I won a big bag of something on a r.i.u contest.. it's about time I get the recognition I deserve... I wonder what I won.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 15, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I won a big bag of something on a r.i.u contest.. it's about time I get the recognition I deserve... I wonder what I won.


jizz


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 15, 2017)

srh88 said:


> jizz


Lmao.... in a zip lock bag.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 15, 2017)

It's a big bag of a one part nutrient. 20 something pound bag. Hell yeah, Got some outdoor food for next year....


----------



## Bareback (Sep 15, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Lmao.... in a zip lock bag.


Yeah of course, that how it cums.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 15, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Nice, what strain is that again?


Funny you should ask that! It's supposed to be 'Black Willie', but I'm not so sure anymore. 
Today I was talking to the guy who gave me the seeds, and neither one of us has actually seen it change color. I gave seeds to a couple of buddies and neither of them has seen it change. color either. 
Maybe I'll just call it 'Willie'. 
Definitely a sativa dominant hybrid, and I'm thinking it's a high CBD strain like Harlequin. 
The buzz is mellow & lasts for hours.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 15, 2017)

My *second* samsung robot vacuum bit the dust. 
And no, it wasn't from dog shit. 
The damn thing would only go backwards, and I have no idea why. Tech support was useless, as expected. 
Good thing we bought the extended warranty at Best Buy. Normally those things are a ripoff, but it has saved our butt twice with the robot vacuum. 
The new one should be here by Wednesday.


----------



## ANC (Sep 16, 2017)

Replaced toilet's inlet valve to help solve a drip. Still dripping through the outlet valve 
I bought one, but it is such a mission. Fuckers are charging us $5.50 per unit of water, it is now liquid gold.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 16, 2017)

Just got to my paradise....now I have to go battle through giant colas just to water....poor me

Someone's gotta do it ....

Morning guys/gals


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 16, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Just got to my paradise....now I have to go battle through giant colas just to water....poor me
> 
> Someone's gotta do it ....
> 
> Morning guys/gals


Poor Inda..


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 16, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Just got to my paradise....now I have to go battle through giant colas just to water....poor me
> 
> Someone's gotta do it ....
> 
> Morning guys/gals


Damn tomatoes


----------



## dux (Sep 16, 2017)

ANC said:


> Replaced toilet's inlet valve to help solve a drip. Still dripping through the outlet valve
> I bought one, but it is such a mission. Fuckers are charging us $5.50 per unit of water, it is now liquid gold.



Michigan?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 16, 2017)

Bareback said:


> My brother by another mother has an XL egg , it's a great grill . He is like an eggspret .


I'd love to have an XL they are very nice and that bit more real estate would be nice.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 16, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I'd love to have an XL they are very nice and that bit more real estate would be nice.


I can just see you tossing a half steer on that, then wondering what to cook tomorrow


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 16, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Not really. They aren't made in Oregon anymore, made in China of lesser materials. Horrible customer service. Limited to using pellets as fuel. Must have electricity as well to run the pellet mechanism. On and on and on. Check reviews on line.
> If you want to spend big bucks on a non-gas, look into the Green Egg


I got a good little smoker and was building a big one. I got up and smoked a fatty and was flipping through tv and a bunch of infomercials was on. Lol. I saw it and was wondering about it.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 16, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I won a big bag of something on a r.i.u contest.. it's about time I get the recognition I deserve... I wonder what I won.


The greencrop nutrients? Someone passed their bag on to me. I'm going to do a comparison between it, dynagro and a third choice yet to be determined.

Looks like good stuff.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 16, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> The greencrop nutrients? Someone passed their bag on to me. I'm going to do a comparison between it, dynagro and a third choice yet to be determined.
> 
> Looks like good stuff.


Maybe do jacks classic nutrients. Someone gave me a bunch of it and I used on on actual tomatos this year. 

I was impressed.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 16, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> The greencrop nutrients? Someone passed their bag on to me. I'm going to do a comparison between it, dynagro and a third choice yet to be determined.
> 
> Looks like good stuff.


I'm curious how Jacks citrus would do in the comparison. Some folks here swear by it, but I had better luck with dynagro -- until it clumped up on me. (grr) 
I've got a buddy who spent big bucks for the entire Mills line of ferts and he is *very* happy with the results so far. Mixing a 4-part is a pain, but I'll consider it if his final product turns out. He says yield is double what he was getting before, but I haven't seen it with my own eyes yet. I'm gonna swing by his place this weekend and check it out.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 16, 2017)

Jacks it is.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 16, 2017)

So I tried some Roots Organic 707 this year.....I just added some extra perlite.....it did awesome and it's cheaper for me than the FFOF ....not to mention the bucket of sticks and rocks i have from the FFOF.......I think I'm guna start using 707 instead from here on out.....until I get my @Gary Goodson mix perfected over the next few grows....I'm really impressed with my recycled soil guys....I amended with all DTE products some locally sourcedEWC and lime ....I almost feel like I got lucky ......such little added nutes with amazing results....thanks for your help again Gary .....if you were closer I'd hook you up homie .....probably a good thing your not close ....sounds like trouble....lol


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 16, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Maybe do jacks classic nutrients. Someone gave me a bunch of it and I used on on actual tomatos this year.
> 
> I was impressed.


We all grow actual tomatoes here Mr.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 16, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> So I tried some Roots Organic 707 this year.....I just added some extra perlite.....it did awesome and it's cheaper for me than the FFOF ....not to mention the bucket of sticks and rocks i have from the FFOF.......I think I'm guna start using 707 instead from here on out.....until I get my @Gary Goodson mix perfected over the next few grows....I'm really impressed with my recycled soil guys....I amended with all DTE products some locally sourcedEWC and lime ....I almost feel like I got lucky ......such little added nutes with amazing results....thanks for your help again Gary .....if you were closer I'd hook you up homie .....probably a good thing your not close ....sounds like trouble....lol


Yeah, I've noticed that FFOF has a lot of gravel, and it's no accident. Those fuckers are using it as heavy filler. 
You can't go wrong with DTE products. 
Are you going to share your secret recipe with us common folk? 
I've always just improvised when mixing soil. A little of this, a lot of that, a pinch of pixie dust, cat piss, etc...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 16, 2017)

ANC said:


> Replaced toilet's inlet valve to help solve a drip. Still dripping through the outlet valve
> I bought one, but it is such a mission. Fuckers are charging us $5.50 per unit of water, it is now liquid gold.


I've gotta replace toilet guts too. Only a couple of years old. When I replaced it earlier, there was a gap between the water level and the top of the tube but now it's up to the top & flowing over. 
And it seems to be getting worse. WTF??? 
I thought about adjusting the height of the float mechanism thing, but the fact that it's getting worse makes me think I should just replace it. 
With a different brand. 
What do you think? I don't know shit about plumbing...


----------



## srh88 (Sep 16, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've gotta replace toilet guts too. Only a couple of years old. When I replaced it earlier, there was a gap between the water level and the top of the tube but now it's up to the top & flowing over.
> And it seems to be getting worse. WTF???
> I thought about adjusting the height of the float mechanism thing, but the fact that it's getting worse makes me think I should just replace it.
> With a different brand.
> What do you think? I don't know shit about plumbing...


Just adjust it. Post a pic of the inside


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 16, 2017)

I decided to not be such a lazy fucker today.

Got the back lawn done. Removed a load of fallen tree branches. Started to clean out the garbage accumulated in the shed. Which is gonna need either a dump run or a miniskip to clear. And I cleaned up the lower canopy on my mystery lady.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 16, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> So I tried some Roots Organic 707 this year.....I just added some extra perlite.....it did awesome and it's cheaper for me than the FFOF ....not to mention the bucket of sticks and rocks i have from the FFOF.......I think I'm guna start using 707 instead from here on out.....until I get my @Gary Goodson mix perfected over the next few grows....I'm really impressed with my recycled soil guys....I amended with all DTE products some locally sourcedEWC and lime ....I almost feel like I got lucky ......such little added nutes with amazing results....thanks for your help again Gary .....if you were closer I'd hook you up homie .....probably a good thing your not close ....sounds like trouble....lol


Have you tried vermisoil and vermifire yet? A killer soil with some coco in it.
Start in vermisoil or black gold natural and organic and than pot up into vermifire. Top dress with dr earth and a weekly tea will grow you the biggest tree outdoor possible.

For our bigger crops, We had some primo soil trucked in from Kinney's nursery. But I got plenty buddies rocking the vermifire on some smaller crops. Good shit.


----------



## It's not oregano (Sep 16, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> The greencrop nutrients? Someone passed their bag on to me. I'm going to do a comparison between it, dynagro and a third choice yet to be determined.
> 
> Looks like good stuff.


Yeah, that was me.

To ship a bag to the UK would have cost a fortune in postage due to the weight. I only grow 2 plants at a time, so don't get through nutes too quickly - a £1 100ml sample type bottle will last roughly a full auto plants grow, so a 2300g bag will take literally years to use up. To pay £40 postage or whatever it converts to for a bag doesn't really make sense at the moment.

Now my MS suffering missus has got into vaping, the Mephisto Sour Livers I am just about to finish will easily last her 6 months, especially with what we already have in jars from previous grows. As any form of cultivated cannabis is illegal in the uk, I am safer to keep some legal 'souvenir' seeds until then rather than do another grow and get into even more shit if I get caught, so I wouldn't even open the bag until next spring.

It made sense to let someone else have the bag, and I want to see your comparison grow if I am honest. I know you will do a proper job of it, rather than do a half assed effort.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 16, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Just adjust it. Post a pic of the inside


The height of the float tower thing is adjustable, but I've gotta drain the tank & unscrew it. I think. It's been a while. 
You can actually see a stream of water shooting into the tube! Fuck, it's worse than I thought! 
I just turned off the water supply. That toilet is out of order until this is fixed. 
 
It might not hurt to replace those rusty bolts that hold that tank on the base. A little preventative maintenance? What do you think?


----------



## srh88 (Sep 16, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> The height of the float tower thing is adjustable, but I've gotta drain the tank & unscrew it. I think. It's been a while.
> You can actually see a stream of water shooting into the tube! Fuck, it's worse than I thought!
> I just turned off the water supply. That toilet is out of order until this is fixed.
> View attachment 4011377
> It might not hurt to replace those rusty bolts that hold that tank on the base. A little preventative maintenance? What do you think?


I'd replace it. It's cheap and really easy


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 16, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I'd replace it. It's cheap and really easy


Those fucking things don't last long! Maybe I'll turn down the water pressure at the valve on the wall. 
I installed the same thing on the other two toilets, so I should check them too. If they are all fucked, I'm buying a different brand. 
Got any recommendations? They really should last more than a couple of years before starting to leak.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 16, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Those fucking things don't last long! Maybe I'll turn down the water pressure at the valve on the wall.
> I installed the same thing on the other two toilets, so I should check them too. If they are all fucked, I'm buying a different brand.
> Got any recommendations? They really should last more than a couple of years before starting to leak.


Most new toilets are garbage lol. Only decent brand left is Kohler.. rip out the insides and replace it with Fluidmaster parts. You'll be fine then


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 16, 2017)

It's not oregano said:


> Yeah, that was me.
> 
> To ship a bag to the UK would have cost a fortune in postage due to the weight. I only grow 2 plants at a time, so don't get through nutes too quickly - a £1 100ml sample type bottle will last roughly a full auto plants grow, so a 2300g bag will take literally years to use up. To pay £40 postage or whatever it converts to for a bag doesn't really make sense at the moment.
> 
> ...


Thank you again.

I grow for the same reason. Medicine and its illegal here as well. Though not bad for a few plants. Just a ticket but still a risk. 

Its safer to grow a few plants instead of buying. That and you never know what you get or what we used when buying.

Hate to hear about your wife having ms. It also sucks that its illegal for the people that do need it.

If you ever do get in trouble for it take it to court. You stand a good chance if winning as long as you don't sell and she has a legitimate need like that.

I couldn't imagine you would though. Follow a couple rules. Mainly keeping your mouth shut.

I'm guilty of opening my mouth. I've never told anyone I grow or shown anyone. My friends aren't stupid though. I pull out a j and they ask where I got it from. 

I've taken the time to show a couple people how to grow.


----------



## It's not oregano (Sep 16, 2017)

The only people who know i grow are my wife and everbody on here. My kids don't even know we have ever even smoked, never mind there being plants in our garage! If I wasn't on a forum i would struggle to not tell somebody, so it is really good to be able to post on here in that respect.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 16, 2017)

It's not oregano said:


> The only people who know i grow are my wife and everbody on here. My kids don't even know we have ever even smoked, never mind there being plants in our garage! If I wasn't on a forum i would struggle to not tell somebody, so it is really good to be able to post on here in that respect.


I can understand that. When one takes pride in what they do its hard not to tell someone.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 16, 2017)

WTF. They turtled my heterosexual mistress (is it mister if it's a dude)? How am I gonna cheat on @srh88 with Gary while he's away building chimneys?

SMH.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 16, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> WTF. They turtled my heterosexual mistress (is it mister if it's a dude)? How am I gonna cheat on @srh88 with Gary while he's away building chimneys?
> 
> SMH.


He got turtled over a joke... Ridiculous


----------



## dux (Sep 16, 2017)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4011386



Nice ladies! Nice garden!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2017)

dux said:


> Nice ladies! Nice garden!


Thanks, This crew works hard.....


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 16, 2017)

Hey Gary, how many turtle dix can you fit in your mouth?


Apperntly all of them!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 16, 2017)

srh88 said:


> He got turtled over a joke... Ridiculous


Reddan starts a thread aimed at harassing a member and gar gets turteled? The new borderline posts PM's and Gar gets turteled? I am so confused.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 16, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Have you tried vermisoil and vermifire yet? A killer soil with some coco in it.
> Start in vermisoil or black gold natural and organic and than pot up into vermifire. Top dress with dr earth and a weekly tea will grow you the biggest tree outdoor possible.
> 
> For our bigger crops, We had some primo soil trucked in from Kinney's nursery. But I got plenty buddies rocking the vermifire on some smaller crops. Good shit.


Il have to look into it ....I've always been happy with FFOF ....but the last few years not so much ....that's why I tried recycling and the 707


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 16, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Reddan starts a thread aimed at harassing a member and gar gets turteled? The new borderline posts PM's and Gar gets turteled? I am so confused.


Seems like there is no consistency in the rules..smh

#turtledix


----------



## ANC (Sep 16, 2017)

Don't bend the arm, the washer is likely just done for. Mine was a bit older so I couldn't find replacement washers, but the shops carry most of the later designs'
I bought an adjustable height outlet valve, but I left it for tomorrow.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 16, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Il have to look into it ....I've always been happy with FFOF ....but the last few years not so much ....that's why I tried recycling and the 707


Its comes with a company growing and sourcing their materials from different distributors. 

I've notice with a lot of mass produced soils there is trash in them I don't want.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 16, 2017)

Oh, and if I ever meet the person that did the work on this house I'm going to punch him right in the throat.

Had to fix more plumbing today.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 16, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Its comes with a company growing and sourcing their materials from different distributors.
> 
> I've notice with a lot of mass produced soils there is trash in them I don't want.


Like literally trash? Yellowstone recycles all their trash from tourists and mukches it up and spreads it out. Thats alot of ketchup packets mannnn


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 16, 2017)

Diabolical666 said:


> Like literally trash? Yellowstone recycles all their trash from tourists and mukches it up and spreads it out. Thats alot of ketchup packets mannnn


Not literal trash. Well sometimes.

I mean rocks, sticks and wood chips.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 16, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> WTF. They turtled my heterosexual mistress (is it mister if it's a dude)? How am I gonna cheat on @srh88 with Gary while he's away building chimneys?
> 
> SMH.





srh88 said:


> He got turtled over a joke... Ridiculous


 

I guess we can't get a review from New York, then?


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 16, 2017)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4011386


Last year they were fucking humongous, someone needs to be fired.... Did you guys even use any cal-mag?




Lol jk,bro. They look good....


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 16, 2017)

This is what I trimmed earlier today. It came out of a 4x4 tray using only maxibloom and a lil calmag. Calmag because i have very soft water here and it was grown in a coco blend, tupur. Each 1000w DE light I got is over a 4'x6' area, or, 1.5 - 4x4 trays.
Couple zips shy of 2lbs.
 
This shit trims so fucking fast. So heavy! 

@curious2garden guess what strain this is?


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 16, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> This is what I trimmed earlier today. It came out of a 4x4 tray using only maxibloom and a lil calmag. Calmag because i have very soft water here and it was grown in a coco blend, tupur. Each 1000w DE light I got is over a 4'x6' area, or, 1.5 - 4x4 trays.
> Couple zips shy of 2lbs.
> View attachment 4011494 View attachment 4011495
> This shit trims so fucking fast. So heavy!
> ...


That looks delicious, what is that?


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 16, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> That looks delicious, what is that?


Wedding cake


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 16, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> That looks delicious, what is that?


It does look fantastic! Nice work Areoknow. 
I trashed all my sunscreen today. Grey sky's and rain all next week. It's sweater weather again!!! hooray!! I'm hitting some wicked good Chem 4.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 16, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Wedding cake


Great work as always..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 16, 2017)

Lol this thread rocks.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 16, 2017)

I got an electric digital smoker on sale end of last year. Finally got it together up and running, always busy until now.

It's nice having everything almost done, time for a little more play and a little less work.

 
That's my dog in the window saying, 'get that plastic bag of wood chips off the side of the smoker before it gets hot, idiot.'

She's always got my back.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 16, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I got an electric digital smoker on sale end of last year. Finally got it together up and running, always busy until now.
> 
> It's nice having everything almost done, time for a little more play and a little less work.
> 
> ...


Nice! Way better than my big chief.
I don't have any pics of it right now, but my buddy has been taking all the trout home with him and smoking it. We have enough to last us a year lol. And we haven't even started going after the kings down on the river yet. Tomorrow will be the very first day going after the river chinook up here this season, but going right back after them bows on Wednesday.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 16, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Reddan starts a thread aimed at harassing a member and gar gets turteled? The new borderline posts PM's and Gar gets turteled? I am so confused.


Ikr!?
I reported one for actually violating tos and ... nothing.

I sent a pm to rolli about the other and ... nothing.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 16, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> This is what I trimmed earlier today. It came out of a 4x4 tray using only maxibloom and a lil calmag. Calmag because i have very soft water here and it was grown in a coco blend, tupur. Each 1000w DE light I got is over a 4'x6' area, or, 1.5 - 4x4 trays.
> Couple zips shy of 2lbs.
> View attachment 4011494 View attachment 4011495
> This shit trims so fucking fast. So heavy!
> ...


That is amazing! Does the wifi get that frosty look too? Just gorgeous!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 16, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Ikr!?
> I reported one for actually violating tos and ... nothing.
> 
> I sent a pm to rolli about the other and ... nothing.


It is Saturday and people have lives give it some time.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 16, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> It is Saturday and people have lives give it some time.


Yah I'm spoiled








...wait ... it's already free ... they must owe me then


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 16, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> That is amazing! Does the wifi get that frosty look too? Just gorgeous!


Omg does the wifi get even frostier


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 16, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Omg does that particular wifi pheno get even frostier


That is some amazing bud porn, I thought sure 'snow' would be in the name.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 16, 2017)

I don't have a big sack of it right this second, but here's a little tiny bud of wifi I'm about to smoke up.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 16, 2017)

Mendobreath on top, wedding cake low


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 16, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I don't have a big sack of it right this second, but here's a little tiny bud of wifi I'm about to smoke up.View attachment 4011538





Aeroknow said:


> Mendobreath on top, wedding cake low
> View attachment 4011541


OMG so beautiful! Nice work


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 16, 2017)

Some cookie glue nugs


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 16, 2017)

@srh88 




Lol


----------



## srh88 (Sep 16, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> @srh88
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 16, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


----------



## srh88 (Sep 16, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


>


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 16, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


Lmfao bro!!
You know i like earlier VH better, but Sammy is cool man. Wtf. Must be my age or something. He and Montrose was the shit right when i was in like the 6th grade. Didn't really care too much at first that Hagar replaced David but thats just how it went for me.
I'm pretty fucking hammered right now though, so what do i know lol


----------



## srh88 (Sep 16, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Lmfao bro!!
> You know i like earlier VH better, but Sammy is cool man. Wtf. Must be my age or something. He and Montrose was the shit right when i was in like the 6th grade. Didn't really care too much at first that Hagar replaced David but thats just how it went for me.
> I'm pretty fucking hammered right now though, so what do i know lol


i like the music from the older stuff more. crazier guitar riffs in my opinion


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 16, 2017)

For sure bro.
VanHalen has been one of my favortie bands for a very long time. Pre Hagar is the best Halen no doubt




8th grade is when they made the switch. I was not gonna buy the new tape with my paper route money, but i did. Like maybe 1 month after it came out lol


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 16, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Its comes with a company growing and sourcing their materials from different distributors.
> 
> I've notice with a lot of mass produced soils there is trash in them I don't want.


They opened that another facility a few years back and it seems that's when it started going down hill....the guy at my hydro shop was telling me depending where you are the FFOF is still decent .....must be people living on the moon getting the good stuff.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 16, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> They opened that another facility a few years back and it seems that's when it started going down hill....the guy at my hydro shop was telling me depending where you are the FFOF is still decent .....must be people living on the moon getting the good stuff.


Seems like a few brands have went down hill. 

I switched to baccto. I can get 4 cu ft compressed bales for less than 30 bucks from a nursery.
 
Its like promix and inert. You can make super soil or use synthetics.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 16, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> This is what I trimmed earlier today. It came out of a 4x4 tray using only maxibloom and a lil calmag. Calmag because i have very soft water here and it was grown in a coco blend, tupur. Each 1000w DE light I got is over a 4'x6' area, or, 1.5 - 4x4 trays.
> Couple zips shy of 2lbs.
> View attachment 4011494 View attachment 4011495
> This shit trims so fucking fast. So heavy!
> ...


Nice bro!! Looks dank af..


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 16, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Some cookie glue nugs
> View attachment 4011544


Ok bro now you are showing off.. I love it!!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 16, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Seems like a few brands have went down hill.
> 
> I switched to baccto. I can get 4 cu ft compressed bales for less than 30 bucks from a nursery.
> View attachment 4011618
> Its like promix and inert. You can make super soil or use synthetics.


I like them peat based mixes still to this day. I'll prob fuck around here real soon and bust out a promix crop.
But you know what's even better sometimes?
Is starting in a peat based(most) soil and feeding only water from rooted cut until you pot up. Pot up into your inert and feed.

My absolute favorite is starting cuts(from plugs or cloner) and going right into black gold natural and organic. Water only, super healthy can't fuck up, and than up canned into some inert dirt. Feed right off the bat at like 1.0 EC.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 16, 2017)

Very hard to beat the roots that happen from when put in a light soil at first.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 16, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I like them peat based mixes still to this day. I'll prob fuck around here real soon and bust out a promix4 crop.
> But you know what's even better sometimes?
> Is starting in a peat based(most) soil and feeding only water from rooted cut until you pot up. Pot up into your inert and feed.
> 
> My absolute favorite is starting cuts(from plugs or cloner) and going right into black gold natural and organic. Water only, super healthy can't fuck up, and than up canned into some inert dirt. Feed right off the bat at like 1.0 EC.


I mix the baccto with equal parts compost and worm castings. Kelp, neem, alfalfa meals. Little cow and rabbit manure. Some espoma garden tone.

Water only to the end. 

Kiss. I add a pinch of garden tone and a hand full of worn castings once a month.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 16, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I mix the baccto with equal parts compost and worm castings. Kelp, neem, alfalfa meals. Little cow and rabbit manure. Some espoma garden tone.
> 
> Water only to the end.
> 
> Kiss. I add a pinch of garden tone and a hand full of worn castings once a month.


Nice! 
I kinda wanna bust out an organic crop indoor someday soon here.
Do you top dress with anything or does that mix take you to the end?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 16, 2017)

If there's one thing I hate being more than sick it's sitting still and doing nothing. So I sat and trimmed instead. :/

Fruity pebbles OG x trainwreck and banana fire cookies


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 16, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4011687 View attachment 4011688 View attachment 4011689 View attachment 4011690 View attachment 4011691
> If there's one thing I hate being more than sick it's sitting still and doing nothing. So I sat and trimmed instead. :/
> 
> Fruity pebbles OG x trainwreck and banana fire cookies


That shit looks like it prob trimmed as easy as the wedding cake. NICE!!!
Sounds killer! I grew a candy kush for quite a while. Add in the fruity pebbles wow. And banana fire cookies.......Whaaaat? Omfg!!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 16, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Ok bro now you are showing off.. I love it!!!


If ya got it, flaunt it! LOL


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 16, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> That shit looks like it prob trimmed as easy as the wedding cake. NICE!!!
> Sounds killer! I grew a candy kush for quite a while. Add in the banana fire cookies.......Whaaaat? Omfg!!!!


Yeah was a quick easy trim! The fruity pebbles x trainwreck gave up 9 zips from the one plant!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 16, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4011687 View attachment 4011688 View attachment 4011689 View attachment 4011690 View attachment 4011691
> If there's one thing I hate being more than sick it's sitting still and doing nothing. So I sat and trimmed instead. :/
> 
> Fruity pebbles OG x trainwreck and banana fire cookies


OMG, I'd eat that!


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 16, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yeah was a quick easy trim! The fruity pebbles x trainwreck gave up 9 zips from the one plant!


If I said that it only took me around 4 hrs to trim almost 2lbs of the wedding cake would you believe me? That bomb ass shit you got looks just as heavy with hardly any leaves like it. Love it!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 16, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> If I said that it only took me around 4 hrs to trim almost 2lbs of the wedding cake would you believe me? That bomb ass shit you got looks just as heavy with hardly any leaves like it. Love it!


wow man! that's a quick trim. Didn't keep a clone of either. Think it's time to start taking clones again. I've missed a few killers lately.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 16, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Nice!
> I kinda wanna bust out an organic crop indoor someday soon here.
> Do you top dress with anything or does that mix take you to the end?


It will run some to the end. If they need something I just top dress with a little of the garden tone and worm castings.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 16, 2017)

Notice the writing on the side ....I was getting gas on the way home from my paradise earlier....these people pulled up and immediately started harassing to young Black girls about taking to long at the pump ....I could tell the girls were scared because this ugly bitches husband was acting a fool and they looked like just teenagers ....as soon as I heard them throw the fucking N word at them...I had to step in .......I got the guys attention and said --you haul anything anytime Hugh?.....he said yes .....so I said -- if I throw her fat ass in the back and a few bucks your way will you haul her ass outta here? ......my brother in law is pretty passive and wanted to crawl under the car LOL....surprisingly the guy held his tongue and they both shut up ....of course they flipped me off as they were pulling away ....but the two young girls were more than happy I stepped in .....fucking racist pigs ...these girls did nothing wrong at all.....SMFH 

White power meff addicts 


Good night guys and gals .....PENIS!!!


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 16, 2017)

Yes I've called the number about 11 times ....they're just playing dumb now ....but it's on speed dial for when I'm bored


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 16, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Yes I've called the number about 11 times ....they're just playing dumb now ....but it's on speed dial for when I'm bored


LOL, yep, the meat sickness


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 16, 2017)

LOL.....I've already got a plan for these fuckers ....A hauling job just popped up in the middle of nowhere ...pics will be included....hehe 

K off to bed for real... I'm stoned and my bowl of mintNchip and warm bed are waiting.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 16, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> LOL.....I've already got a plan for these fuckers ....A hauling job just popped up in the middle of nowhere ...pics will be included....hehe
> 
> K off to bed for real... I'm stoned and my bowl of mintNchip and warm bed are waiting.


Lol. I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 17, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> only thing with this cut is how much it stretches. I can make it work with my higher ceiling rooms, but not ideal in my 8' ceiling grows.
> Very stretched out strain. Fucking heavy ass nugs though omg. It's crazy


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 17, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4011687 View attachment 4011688 View attachment 4011689 View attachment 4011690 View attachment 4011691
> If there's one thing I hate being more than sick it's sitting still and doing nothing. So I sat and trimmed instead. :/
> 
> Fruity pebbles OG x trainwreck and banana fire cookies


Bro that shit looks fire!! You and @Aeroknow post these pics that make me drool.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 17, 2017)

With all you west coast guys posting pics makes me wanna..


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 17, 2017)

I'm off turtle!


----------



## srh88 (Sep 17, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'm off turtle!


I'm not changing my avi lol


----------



## srh88 (Sep 17, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'm off turtle!


How was the chicken pho


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 17, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I'm not changing my avi lol


lol I was thinking about it. seemed too difficult at the time.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 17, 2017)

srh88 said:


> How was the chicken pho


I spent hours making the broth to eat this morning for breakfast. I'm about to take a shower and then start making it. I'll post pics


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 17, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I spent hours making the broth to eat this morning for breakfast. I'm about to take a shower and then start making it. I'll post pics


Sexual


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 17, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'm off turtle!


Well that's good but with the DB errors seems we are all turtles..


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 17, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Well that's good but with the DB errors seems we are all turtles..


Took me 12 minutes to like that post Jer....


----------



## ANC (Sep 17, 2017)

Finally done the flush valve. Me 1, toilet 0.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 17, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> They opened that another facility a few years back and it seems that's when it started going down hill....the guy at my hydro shop was telling me depending where you are the FFOF is still decent .....must be people living on the moon getting the good stuff.


I've personally never had any issues with it. I mix it witj my own compost(lots of chicken poop and lawn clippings) and a little perlite.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 17, 2017)

Lucky charms macro shot


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4011871
> Lucky charms macro shot


Damn I can't wait!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 17, 2017)

As promised


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 17, 2017)

I'm lost .....smh .....gotta find my way out of this jungle ...poor me


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 17, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> As promised
> View attachment 4011878
> View attachment 4011880
> View attachment 4011881


Momma said where's ours Gar ...


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Momma said where's ours Gar ...


LOL really, it looks tasty...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 17, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Momma said where's ours Gar ...





curious2garden said:


> LOL really, it looks tasty...


Y'all cmon over, I've got plenty.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 17, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> As promised
> View attachment 4011878
> View attachment 4011880
> View attachment 4011881


Fuck me runnin', I would so eat that. Love the jalapeno touch


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 17, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Fuck me runnin', I would so eat that. Love the jalapeno touch


Thanks. Yea it was amazing. I spent about 6-7 hours making the broth. And when it comes to pho it's all about the broth. It's always served with a plate of veggies that includes jalapeños, limes, Thai basil, and bean sprouts. Then you hit it with a little sriracha and housin sauce!


----------



## ANC (Sep 17, 2017)

What is that? I normally don't eat anything unless it is potatoes or breastfed at some point in time.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 17, 2017)

ANC said:


> What is that? I normally don't eat anything unless it is potatoes or breastfed at some point in time.


lol it's Vietnamese chicken noodle soup(pho ga). I normally make the beef version(that one is my all time favorite) but I had a bunch of chicken parts in the freezer. So I decided to go with the chicken version. It was still killer, but I do prefer pho bo(beef noodle soup)

The plate in the pic above your post is just the garnish for the soup.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 17, 2017)

Currently at the Chinese Cultural Festival. It does not suck. Hot Asians everywhere.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 17, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4011877
> I'm lost .....smh .....gotta find my way out of this jungle ...poor me


Noice! 
PS: You've got spider mites. 
I do too. It's the curse of outdoor growing. Definitely wanna give em a rinse when you chop.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 17, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Currently at the Chinese Cultural Festival. It does not suck. Hot Asians everywhere.


Good job neo, finding the bright side..


----------



## ANC (Sep 17, 2017)

Purple flower runt.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 17, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Noice!
> PS: You've got spider mites.
> I do too. It's the curse of outdoor growing. Definitely wanna give em a rinse when you chop.


Those are just sitting behind a house I rent to my brother...just a few extras I didn't wana kill so I gave them to him.......my hands are full with my G houses and work .....He recently ate a live Blue Belly lizard for 100$ ....pretty sure he's not guna rinse anything LOL.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 17, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Those are just sitting behind a house I rent to my brother...just a few extras I didn't wana kill so I gave them to him.......my hands are full with my G houses and work ....*.He recently ate a live Blue Belly lizard for 100$ ....pretty sure he's not guna rinse anything LOL*.


 LMAO, fuckin' Portagees


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 17, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> LMAO, fuckin' Portagees


You nailed that one SM....it was a party at our barn after the Portuguese parade and festa in Gustine......LOL.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 17, 2017)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 4012030


I'd eat those.


----------



## jacksmuff (Sep 17, 2017)

had a wood doctor installed today. can't wait to see the savings this winter.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 17, 2017)

Fucking pissed.

I only grew one patch this year. Went and checked this morning. Everything had been cut except two plants. 

No foot prints or any sign. I think they lowered in from choppers and cut it.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 17, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Fucking pissed.
> 
> I only grew one patch this year. Went and checked this morning. Everything had been cut except two plants.
> 
> No foot prints or any sign. I think they lowered in from choppers and cut it.


Damn man that sucks, atleast you weren't around if it was Leo


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 17, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Fucking pissed.
> 
> I only grew one patch this year. Went and checked this morning. Everything had been cut except two plants.
> 
> No foot prints or any sign. I think they lowered in from choppers and cut it.


the critters were smarter than me this year with mine


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 17, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Damn man that sucks, atleast you weren't around if it was Leo


Had to leo. They been flying hot and heavy this year. I've watched them lower guys into several patches.

They would have left sign if they went in by foot.

Crazy. I guess I'm glad about not being there.

I had law enforcement come in on a patch one year as I was chopping plants.

I grabbed a arm full of bud and took off. I barley made it to the edge of the patch as guys in military gear came over the hill and repelled from the chopper.

I'm looking left and right almost in a panic. I laid down a slide underneath a big log that was half rotted.

I raked leaves over me and the big bundle of pot I got with me. As the chopper is hovering its blowing leaves off me.

I start breaking limbs and bark off and covering myself up and wedging myself deeper under this log.

Couple guys walked up and were within 20 foot of me.

I laid there about an hour as they finish up. They hooked a big bundle of plants to a rope and head out. The guys on foot head out. I laid there another hour before I decided to move.


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 17, 2017)

I buried my cat this morning that was killed by a coyote last night, that had been hanging around my yard for the last two weeks
Going to adopt 2 kittens from a local shelter tomorrow, (already put a hold on the brother and sister), set up bait for the coyote, and got out my .22 rifle and will kill that motherfucker tonight.
That is what I have done today, and will do tonight.
Just venting, sorry


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 17, 2017)

So many bad things happening to some of the peeps on here today it seems.
Fucked up for me too. Not one fucking salmon today. Only tried for about an hour  Got hella fucked up of course though.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 17, 2017)

@srh88
Omg this is fucking killer and so fuckin funny at the same time. Too bad it doesn't start with eruption though


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 17, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> So many bad things happening to some of the peeps on here today it seems.
> Fucked up for me too. Not one fucking salmon today. Only tried for about an hour  Got hella fucked up of course though.


The struggle is real


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 17, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'd eat those.


But you'd be hungry again in an hour.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 17, 2017)

My number 2 favorite. If it wasn't for #1 halen, my #2 wouldn't exist.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 17, 2017)

This is what's hot right now
 
 
Almost got it down. 
I thought i finally scored some good cartridges for my shit. Rosin + terps. But one out of every 6 or so of these Chinese piece of shit cartridges leaks. Go figure right. Sucks. Got another big shipment coming in soon of what I hope are better, non-leaking ones. 
There's a reason that you have to spend some money figuring it out. Good thing imo. 
These cartridges make huge clouds. Biggest from a cartridge I've ever seen. Can't wait to get it down!


----------



## dux (Sep 17, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> My number 2 favorite. If it wasn't for #1 halen, my #2 wouldn't exist.


Dammit! I Miss the 80's! 

Kirk was still a kid in that...


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 17, 2017)

dux said:


> Dammit! I Miss the 80's!
> 
> Kirk was still a kid in that...


Yup


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 17, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Had to leo. They been flying hot and heavy this year. I've watched them lower guys into several patches.
> 
> They would have left sign if they went in by foot.
> 
> ...


damn


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 17, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> damn


I know. I could've cut washers out of a steel bar with my butt hole.


----------



## dux (Sep 17, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I know. I could've cut washers out of a steel bar with my butt hole.



Been there! Sucks..

But don't forget,us pot heads are a menace to society


----------



## Bareback (Sep 17, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> My number 2 favorite. If it wasn't for #1 halen, my #2 wouldn't exist.


Have you ever checked out Tina G on utube not like Kenny G .... Fuck Kenny


----------



## Kjudah420 (Sep 17, 2017)

I planned my next grow and ordered some seeds


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 17, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Have you ever checked out Tina G on utube not like Kenny G .... Fuck Kenny


Tina s?




3:30 in


----------



## Bareback (Sep 17, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Fucking pissed.
> 
> I only grew one patch this year. Went and checked this morning. Everything had been cut except two plants.
> 
> No foot prints or any sign. I think they lowered in from choppers and cut it.


That sucks bro.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 17, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Tina s?


Yeah her too.... I suck at names lol.

Tina S is a talented chic .... amazing.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 17, 2017)

omg she is so fucking rad. I just sent this clip to my daughter.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 17, 2017)

I smell patches all over the place, on almost every back road , down in the valleys . Early morning before sunrise smell is strong, and you can even tell different strains are being grown, I'm thinking the online seed sells have brought new variety to the area.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 17, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I smell patches all over the place, on almost every back road , down in the valleys . Early morning before sunrise smell is strong, and you can even tell different strains are being grown, I'm thinking the online seed sells have brought new variety to the area.


Once that happens, the people start complaining. Laws get changed. Can't fucking blow it up anymore!
It's the way it happened all over here in california.
We had our fun. Still happening don't get me wrong, but the laws have gotten really strict here where my outdoor grows were, that I just don't do it anymore. Even more time is spent on indoor now.

You couldn't go anywhere without smelling and seeing a crop leaving my house up to around 3 yrs ago.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 17, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Those are just sitting behind a house I rent to my brother...just a few extras I didn't wana kill so I gave them to him.......my hands are full with my G houses and work .....He recently ate a live Blue Belly lizard for 100$ ....pretty sure he's not guna rinse anything LOL.


hel
Rinsing definitely isn't required, but I find it makes my herb a little smoother.
"Foreign matter" is never helpful. Bugs, bug shit, pet hair, dust, pollen, etc... 
I don't go to a lot of trouble. Just fill a couple of big rubbermaid totes with water the day before I chop, then add a cup of peroxide to one of them (first rinse). The second tub is plain water for the final rinse. 
It's not a hassle, and you'd be surprised how much crap ends up in the water...


----------



## Bareback (Sep 17, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Once that happens, the people start complaining. Laws get changed. Can't fucking blow it up anymore!
> It's the way it happened all over here in california.
> We had our fun. Still happening don't get me wrong, but the laws have gotten really strict here where my outdoor grows were, that I just don't do it anymore. Even more time is spent on indoor now.
> 
> You couldn't go anywhere without smelling and seeing a crop leaving my house up to around 3 yrs ago.


It's illegal AF here, but it's really popular lol. Actually it's kinda cool seeing a generation of out door growers . When I was 9 I started growing with my brother and later I fell in with some local growers . And I felt like it was a dieing skill here , because of population growth and law enforcement tech getting more intense. It makes me smile and take a deep breath ever time I pass a patch , it's like visiting with old friends .


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 17, 2017)

Bareback said:


> It's illegal AF here, but it's really popular lol. Actually it's kinda cool seeing a generation of out door growers . When I was 9 I started growing with my brother and later I fell in with some local growers . And I felt like it was a dieing skill here , because of population growth and law enforcement tech getting more intense. It makes me smile and take a deep breath ever time I pass a patch , it's like visiting with old friends .


It stopped needing big balls to grow outdoor around 15yrs ago here. Since then, everyone now does it. Takes zero balls now.


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 17, 2017)

I listened to this while cleaning my gun.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 17, 2017)

Jimdamick said:


> I listened to this while cleaning my gun.


If you lived closer I'd invite you to come shoot my guns before i clean them again lol.


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 17, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> If you lived closer I'd invite you to come shoot my guns before i clean them again lol.


It's already clean, I'm just getting in the mood, if you know what I mean'
I just hope that coyote like's Alpo, cause there are 3 cans out there, for it's last fucking meal


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 17, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Tina s?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's good, but this guy is better


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> It stopped needing big balls to grow outdoor around 15yrs ago here. Since then, everyone now does it. Takes zero balls now.


I'm still wary of letting anyone I know IRL, know I grow. I even obfuscate my FLIR signature because paranoia.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 17, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I'm still wary of letting anyone I know IRL, know I grow. I even obfuscate my FLIR signature because paranoia.


Exactly, my daughter is the only one that has ever seen my little indoor grow. She smokes more of it than I do ( not really ) but it's dad I'm out every time she comes home. It's cool I've up'ed my grow game thanks to my riu family.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 17, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I'm still wary of letting anyone I know IRL, know I grow. I even obfuscate my FLIR signature because paranoia.


*Gasp* You grow the devils spinach?
Who knew?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> *Gasp* You grow the devils spinach?
> Who knew?


No no no, tomatoes, such a stigma


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 17, 2017)

Hung out with the family for the day ....brother in law and my buddy came over this evening ....had a beer and ate lots of tomatoes...now I've gotta get ready for bed ...it's guna be an early one tomorrow as usual.........goodbye weekend, il miss you ...((tears)).....I'm fuckin baked lol ...


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 17, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> So many bad things happening to some of the peeps on here today it seems.
> Fucked up for me too. Not one fucking salmon today. Only tried for about an hour  Got hella fucked up of course though.


It's hard out here on these streets...


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 17, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Had to leo. They been flying hot and heavy this year. I've watched them lower guys into several patches.
> 
> They would have left sign if they went in by foot.
> 
> ...



Dude, that was the best anecdote I've read in a while. You're fucking Rambo, respect...


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 17, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I smell patches all over the place, on almost every back road , down in the valleys . Early morning before sunrise smell is strong, and you can even tell different strains are being grown, I'm thinking the online seed sells have brought new variety to the area.


That's awesome. That means you don't have to work hard yourself, just grab some tools around harvest time, follow your nose, and take everyone else's grows. Be sure to leave little thank you signs in their barren patches, don't want to be rude...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 18, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Dude, that was the best anecdote I've read in a while. You're fucking Rambo, respect...


Thanks.

I always wear full camo. I wash it and myself in scent block detergent and soap and wear scent lock deodorant. 

Never know when it will come in handy.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 18, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Fucking pissed.
> 
> I only grew one patch this year. Went and checked this morning. Everything had been cut except two plants.
> 
> No foot prints or any sign. I think they lowered in from choppers and cut it.


Were the two plants spaced away from the others ....or are they setting you up to come back?....camera trap maybe......sorry to hear that dude ......sucks 

Was the patch big ....tomatoes of course I know.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 18, 2017)

At the tomatoes at 5:30 .....so dank on the drive in ......Sexual


----------



## Bareback (Sep 18, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> That's awesome. That means you don't have to work hard yourself, just grab some tools around harvest time, follow your nose, and take everyone else's grows. Be sure to leave little thank you signs in their barren patches, don't want to be rude...


Tempting, but that's bad juju. Plus it's a good way to end up in the bottom of a well. But it is surely tempting.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 18, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> @srh88
> Omg this is fucking killer and so fuckin funny at the same time. Too bad it doesn't start with eruption though


It took this much cocaine to make that video. 

Also, David Lee Roth stole my outfit and dance moves. Smh.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> It took this much cocaine to make that video. View attachment 4012448
> 
> Also, David Lee Roth stole my outfit and dance moves. Smh.


Odd, every time I try to like a post by you I get this:
 

Coincidence?


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 18, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Odd, every time I try to like a post by you I get this:
> View attachment 4012451
> 
> Coincidence?


Might have something to do with some peeps not using www in the addy.


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 18, 2017)

I put the guts of my first cab into the remaining space of my second one. Now I can do two plants in the same box. Both scrogged.


----------



## dstroy (Sep 18, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Odd, every time I try to like a post by you I get this:
> View attachment 4012451
> 
> Coincidence?


Same thing happened to me for a bit yesterday, and just now.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 18, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Odd, every time I try to like a post by you I get this:
> View attachment 4012451
> 
> Coincidence?


 I'm getting a lot of that also


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 18, 2017)

Everytime I get it. Its like my net cuts out momentarily. But only on this site.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 18, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Had to leo. They been flying hot and heavy this year. I've watched them lower guys into several patches.
> 
> They would have left sign if they went in by foot.
> 
> ...


That's a nail-biter for sure! Did you smear mud all over yourself like Rambo? 
I saw an episode of COPS in Hawaii where they did the same thing. All the 'tomatoes' got taken out by chopper.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 18, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Were the two plants spaced away from the others ....or are they setting you up to come back?....camera trap maybe......sorry to hear that dude ......sucks
> 
> Was the patch big ....tomatoes of course I know.


They were spaced out and farther from the others. Put out late so they weren't as big. 

They may have put cameras up. I went in with full camo and face mask.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 18, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> That's a nail-biter for sure! Did you smear mud all over yourself like Rambo?
> I saw an episode of COPS in Hawaii where they did the same thing. All the 'tomatoes' got taken out by chopper.


I usually wear camo on my face. 

I barely had time to do anything it happened so fast. 

They had found the patch already because when they came in they came straight to it. 

I thought for sure they had seen me. When I realized they weren't looking for someone I just tried to stay covered up and waited for them to leave.

I never grew in that spot again. I won't this other one.

I think I'm actually done outdoors.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 18, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> They were spaced out and farther from the others. Put out late so they weren't as big.
> 
> They may have put cameras up. I went in with full camo and face mask.


Should have taken some prisoners, for interrogation


----------



## ANC (Sep 18, 2017)

So is this guy.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 18, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Odd, every time I try to like a post by you I get this:
> View attachment 4012451
> 
> Coincidence?


RIU has reached Sock saturation overload which is slowly causing everything to go offline.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 18, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Should have taken some prisoners, for interrogation


I should have.









It rubs the lotion on the skin.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 18, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I should have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, +rep


----------



## 420God (Sep 18, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I usually wear camo on my face.
> 
> I barely had time to do anything it happened so fast.
> 
> ...


Around here they fly around with a big weed eater hanging from the bottom of the helicopter and just shred the small grows. Might have been what happened to yours. Looks something like this.


----------



## ANC (Sep 18, 2017)

LOL WTF!!!

It rubs the lotion on its skin then it places it in the basket... or else it gets the hose again!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 18, 2017)

ANC said:


> LOL WTF!!!
> 
> It rubs the lotion on its skin then it places it in the basket... or else it gets the hose again!


Exactly.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 18, 2017)

420God said:


> Around here they fly around with a big weed eater hanging from the bottom of the helicopter and just shred the small grows. Might have been what happened to yours. Looks something like this.



So 1 inch steel cable anchored to trees running through the plants and garden should fix that machine ..


Possibly the heli to


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 18, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I usually wear camo on my face.
> 
> I barely had time to do anything it happened so fast.
> 
> ...


Next time be prepared.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 18, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Next time be prepared.


Damn. Dude was lucky.

I am always prepared. 

I even keep a can of black pepper on me in case the dogs get after me. I've been known to rub a rag on a dogs cooch when she is in heat and put it in a container. 

Throw the rag out and cover your tracks with pepper. Dogs can't track you.

I move slow and methodical in the woods. Ass holes around here hang treble hooks in the woods at neck height.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 18, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Odd, every time I try to like a post by you I get this:
> View attachment 4012451
> 
> Coincidence?


Me too. Except I've noticed when you refresh the page, the 'like' actually took.

Unless you try to do multiple likes, then it doesn't get all of them.

Database storm brewing, batten down the hatches.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 18, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Me too. Except I've noticed when you refresh the page, the 'like' actually took.
> 
> Unless you try to do multiple likes, then it doesn't get all of them.
> 
> Database storm brewing, batten down the hatches.


Yep. Same with posts - you get a DB error and your post doesn't show from your end, but refresh the page and there it is. It's kind of a fun new twist, maybe the site's programmer did it on purpose...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 18, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I usually wear camo on my face.
> 
> I barely had time to do anything it happened so fast.
> 
> ...


Free sunlight rocks, but indoor grows are much cleaner. Yesterday we had a storm roll in and I didn't get my plants ready in time. One of them split near the base, and three others fell over. I fixed them with padded wire & got everything under a shelter. 
I don't want to chop yet, but there's no way I can bring them all indoors. If brown mold or PM shows up, I'm done.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 18, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Me too. Except I've noticed when you refresh the page, the 'like' actually took.
> 
> Unless you try to do multiple likes, then it doesn't get all of them.
> 
> Database storm brewing, batten down the hatches.


Get ready to troll GrassShitty for a week!
I'll get banned in three posts or less.


----------



## dux (Sep 18, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Next time be prepared.


What happened? Shot with paint? Or worse?


----------



## ANC (Sep 18, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'll get banned in three posts or less.


Rolling Trollitup style.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 18, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I even keep a can of black pepper on me in case the dogs get after me. I've been known to rub a rag on a dogs cooch when she is in heat and put it in a container.
> 
> Throw the rag out and cover your tracks with pepper. Dogs can't track you.





dux said:


> What happened? Shot with paint? Or worse?


Damn, you're going all "Cool Hand Luke" on us now. 



dux said:


> What happened? Shot with paint? Or worse?


Some sort of paint trap I think.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Get ready to troll GrassShitty for a week!
> I'll get banned in three posts or less.


LOL I miss the 'Field Trips' and our honored organizer


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 18, 2017)

Rushed around all day to get my boy to his doc app ....made it with 3 minutes to spare ....and I'm 24 hours 3 minutes early...

Fuck!!!

FUCK!!!!

FUCK!!!


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 18, 2017)

Lil Inda wanted to post ....




He said that's him playing the clarinet ......what else was I suppose to say the lil guy was doing....lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 18, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Lil Inda wanted to post ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## neosapien (Sep 18, 2017)

The Trich Battalion Commander has unfortunately overseen his last mission for some time. I think I will return him to another wax carbonite slumber until he can resume his duties once again. Some day.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 18, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Rushed around all day to get my boy to his doc app ....made it with 3 minutes to spare ....and I'm 24 hours 3 minutes early...
> 
> Fuck!!!
> 
> ...


Ever consider the possibility that you've got ADD? 
Not trying to be a dick. 
I've got it bad, and you seem like a younger version of me. 
Smarter and better looking of course, but ADD to the max.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 18, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Ever consider the possibility that you've got ADD?
> Not trying to be a dick.
> I've got it bad, and you seem like a younger version of me.
> Smarter and better looking of course, but ADD to the max.


No I've got the BAF real bad .....just a busy time of year for me man ....I raise my kids and my older sis as well ....top that with work and our hobby and it gets hard to find time to sleep ....let alone remember anything ....this one isn't totally my fault ....momma asked me if I could take him


----------



## dstroy (Sep 18, 2017)

Cut down one of my tomato plants today, roots looked great, now I just need to get up top on point, maybe. Sometime.

Got a fancy new manually operated trimming machine.



























scissors


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 18, 2017)

Roots do look great, dense mass. How many weeks old when you pulled it?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 18, 2017)

Seriously, I'm impressed. A quick saline, dip, followed by a quickie DI h2o rinse and boom off to quant. analysis lab. They do look good enough to eat. That's a lot of biomass that could be used for stuff


----------



## dstroy (Sep 18, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Roots do look great, dense mass. How many weeks old when you pulled it?


Thank you, at least one part of the plant looks good lol. 

Some day I'll be able to grow decent tomatoes.

128 days from seed, but the roots grow mostly in from flip to week 2 explained more below 

9.5 weeks flowering, the roots don't really fill in like that till about week two of flowering that I've noticed in my limited experience (with the grape ape and blueberry). And then they stay the same size. I was wondering the other day if they'd grow bigger (the roots) if they were in larger containers.

The clones that are in my veg tent have already begun filling their buckets with roots, they grow down then back up, and stop when they reach the top edge of the bucket, and fill in from there.

There's a blurb in this aeroponics encyclopedia I bought (from agrihouse) that says something about the kinetic energy of the micro droplets being able to penetrate the densest root balls.

There's a dick joke in there somewhere.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 18, 2017)

dstroy said:


> Thank you, at least one part of the plant looks good lol.
> 
> Some day I'll be able to grow decent tomatoes.
> 
> ...


Nice job. I like you, you understand data. Ever monitor the root temps?( I assume pump is intimate with roots?)


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 18, 2017)

Clarinet. Practicing my music.lol Lil Inda is cool.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Nice job. I like you, you understand data. Ever monitor the root temps?( I assume pump is intimate with roots?)


The root of the observation, so to speak


----------



## dstroy (Sep 18, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Nice job. I like you, you understand data. Ever monitor the root temps?( I assume pump is intimate with roots?)


Thank you, I appreciate it, you're too nice. Accumulating data helps me a lot because I don't have a lot of experience.

in uninsulated buckets (plain black with reflective top) the temperature is 3 degrees Fahrenheit below ambient. Insulated buckets (foam rubber under aluminum on the outside) the temperature is 6-10 degrees Fahrenheit below ambient. Both types have oscillating fans pointing at them.

The pumps are only on if the line pressure is low, below 80 psi. Nutrients are stored pressurized in an accumulator, and the lines up to each bucket.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 18, 2017)

dstroy said:


> Thank you, I appreciate it, you're too nice. Accumulating data helps me a lot because I don't have a lot of experience.
> 
> in uninsulated buckets (plain black with reflective top) the temperature is 3 degrees Fahrenheit below ambient. Insulated buckets (foam rubber under aluminum on the outside) the temperature is 6-10 degrees Fahrenheit below ambient. Both types have oscillating fans pointing at them.
> 
> The pumps are only on if the line pressure is low, below 80 psi. Nutrients are stored pressurized in an accumulator, and the lines up to each bucket.


OCD? 
It goes great w/ADD. 

Trust me. Ima xpurt.


----------



## dstroy (Sep 18, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> OCD?
> It goes great w/ADD.
> 
> Trust me. Ima xpurt.


Your tomatos look nice


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 18, 2017)

dstroy said:


> Your tomatos look nice


Thanks bro. 
I'm still learnin. 
You'd be surprised to know how much I fuss over them. 
Or not.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 18, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Clarinet. Practicing my music.lol Lil Inda is cool.


A site loaded with clarinet experts


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 18, 2017)

Masters of the skin flute.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 19, 2017)

Driving to the girls and I saw this...
 
Obviously I thought about my RIU love first...heeeeey @Diabolical666 

And then I thought, if I was being wheeled up to this particular ambulance I'd wave it on and wait for the next one ....lol


Fuckin death wagon.....



Morning everyone, penises all around.

PS. I put headlights on my majestic Fuck...you can see the reflection in the pic.


Such a majestic beast.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 19, 2017)

I keep getting over heated working in this extremely high humidity and heat ( sucks get older and being a construction worker) , anyway yesterday was a unusually ruff day. So I started drinking and smoking as soon as I got off work with out eating anything. So if I posted weird shit last night I'm blaming da weed. But for the headache I have this morning I blame myself . I hope I wasn't as asshole but I'm sure I was an idiot ( for that I blame the alcohol).


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2017)

dstroy said:


> Thank you, I appreciate it, you're too nice. Accumulating data helps me a lot because I don't have a lot of experience.
> 
> in uninsulated buckets (plain black with reflective top) *the temperature is 3 degrees Fahrenheit below ambient*. Insulated buckets (foam rubber under aluminum on the outside) the temperature is 6-10 degrees Fahrenheit below ambient. Both types have oscillating fans pointing at them.
> 
> The pumps are only on if the line pressure is low, below 80 psi. Nutrients are stored pressurized in an accumulator, and the lines up to each bucket.


LOL well that's relevent


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 19, 2017)

Waiting mode today, freight delivery with 3 Weber grills. Biggest box is 255 lbs. A box going to the other place is 190 lbs. and will have to be lifted into the bed of an F150.

Dolly and ratchet straps ready, dolly has the 2 extra wheels to haul flat. My lawn tractor may be called into service if I think it can pull up hill today. Grass is kinda wet right now and it would be a 225' trip, with a hard left onto a steep grass hill in the middle

Maybe I can dolly it upright up 6 steps, looks tricky, not impossible.

Maybe I could tip the driver to take 2 of them up? 
I just like building things, moving heavy ass boxes sucks.
Sometimes, after you do it, you wonder why you were concerned. I moved refridgerators with the same dolly. That was pretty shaky too though, now that I think about it. Lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Waiting mode today, freight delivery with 3 Weber grills. Biggest box is 255 lbs. A box going to the other place is 190 lbs. and will have to be lifted into the bed of an F150.
> 
> Dolly and ratchet straps ready, dolly has the 2 extra wheels to haul flat. My lawn tractor may be called into service if I think it can pull up hill today. Grass is kinda wet right now and it would be a 225' trip, with a hard left onto a steep grass hill in the middle
> 
> ...


If the driver will do it for a tip do eeeeeeet! Last time I did the move it myself really heavy thing was my unisaw out of the bed of my pick up. An engine hoist was involved. There were a couple moments there!


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 19, 2017)

I see amber ......a sample is in order....sis has been asking for samples since late June ...lol.

Only bad thing is the wind got very bad last night and caused a bit of damage to my G house plastic ...thankfully it's the wall not roof.....I never have an issue with the plastic on the hoop houses even in high winds ....which are normal here ....do any of you know a good reasonably priced place to get those clear panels for green houses .....I'm thinking about doing that to the Green house I built ....but I don't even know what the panels are called ...they basically look like plastic windows...I've just seen pics ....anyone know what I'm talking about? 



K,me either.....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 19, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I see amber ......a sample is in order....sis has been asking for samples since late June ...lol.
> 
> Only bad thing is the wind got very bad last night and caused a bit of damage to my G house plastic ...thankfully it's the wall not roof.....I never have an issue with the plastic on the hoop houses even in high winds ....which are normal here ....do any of you know a good reasonably priced place to get those clear panels for green houses .....I'm thinking about doing that to the Green house I built ....but I don't even know what the panels are called ...they basically look like plastic windows...I've just seen pics ....anyone know what I'm talking about?
> 
> ...


http://www.professionalplastics.com/PLEXIGLASS?prrfnbr=125204&child=158350&calc=calc8&dimension=05 X 07&utm_medium=shoppingengine&utm_source=googlebase&utm_campaign=googlebase&cvsfa=4160&cvsfe=2&cvsfhu=53504c455849434c2e3235302d3035583037&gclid=Cj0KCQjwgIPOBRDnARIsAHA1X3QFsaYM0LyamWY3oTC2ftKLkh1I8wIjh4T5ZCUASouopPHPtdAXIjEaApEiEALw_wcB


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 19, 2017)

BK is looking pretty now to....makes taking the time to get an ass load of beans last year worth it ....my diesels are are awesome as well....


To bad I only have one plant this year......maybe next year....I'm feeling dumb for growing my tomato garden instead now ......oh well.


Time to drive home


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 19, 2017)

Was late to work for the first time today, also fluffed and it smelt like morning breath? Fucking weird either was big day of firsts for me


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 19, 2017)

Grills arrived @ 2. They were all at their final stations by 5.

Driver says, 'where do you want em?'

Me: "Well ideally, 2 of them up those stairs through the gate."

Driver: "that's not going to happen."

Me: (thinking) "No tip for you, good bye."

Called my buddy up, we put the big one on a dolly, ratcheted it tight, pulled with tractor through the front yard. 
The smaller one, I just pushed with dolly.

The other one we uprighted, got on tailgate and hauled a mile away to the other house.

I'd say it was easy, but that would be a huge fucking lie.
We got it done though, injury free, with no damage.

No rain for 3 days, yay! I'll have them up and running in 2 days. I have informed the wife she won't be cooking for a while. She seems thrilled.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4013092
> Grills arrived @ 2. They were all at their final stations by 5.
> 
> Driver says, 'where do you want em?'
> ...


So now you have a charcoal and a gas option? Very nice.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 19, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I see amber ......a sample is in order....sis has been asking for samples since late June ...lol.
> 
> Only bad thing is the wind got very bad last night and caused a bit of damage to my G house plastic ...thankfully it's the wall not roof.....I never have an issue with the plastic on the hoop houses even in high winds ....which are normal here ....do any of you know a good reasonably priced place to get those clear panels for green houses .....I'm thinking about doing that to the Green house I built ....but I don't even know what the panels are called ...they basically look like plastic windows...I've just seen pics ....anyone know what I'm talking about?
> 
> ...


http://www.growerssupply.com/farm/supplies/home
You're thinking of polycarbonate panels


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 19, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> http://www.growerssupply.com/farm/supplies/home
> You're thinking of polycarbonate panels


 

This should be thick enough SM ....never know what may go down in the G house.


Seriously thank you though ...that's exactly what I needed to know ....I built my biggest house myself ...it's nice and very roomy...but the plastic just doesn't hold up to the winds coming out of the canyon ....hoop houses are low pro and obviously round ...so they take the wind like a champ ....I'm guna panel the big house before next year ....thanks again for the info.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 19, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4013190
> 
> This should be thick enough SM ....never know what may go down in the G house.
> 
> ...


My pleasure. My advice is to stay away from the corrugated fiberglass panels. Brand new they have roughly 85% light transmissibility and lose 5-7% per year. Also stay away from the polyethylene panels, UV kills them in 2 years


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 19, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> My pleasure. My advice is to stay away from the corrugated fiberglass panels. Brand new they have roughly 85% light transmissibility and lose 5-7% per year. Also stay away from the polyethylene panels, UV kills them in 2 years


Yeah those are flimsy and break down from light fast ....I was younger on a budget before....my wal-mart green house building days ...lol....I laugh now but it worked ...wasn't pretty and barely lasted a season but it worked....That link you shared has some nice panels for around 60 bucks a pop ....not sure how the warranty works ...but the add offers a decent one....I'm guna look deeper into it.


----------



## dstroy (Sep 19, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I keep getting over heated working in this extremely high humidity and heat ( sucks get older and being a construction worker) , anyway yesterday was a unusually ruff day. So I started drinking and smoking as soon as I got off work with out eating anything. So if I posted weird shit last night I'm blaming da weed. But for the headache I have this morning I blame myself . I hope I wasn't as asshole but I'm sure I was an idiot ( for that I blame the alcohol).


Hydrating with whiskey is the best


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 19, 2017)

dstroy said:


> Hydrating with whiskey is the best


Great plan, at least you'll forget you should hydrate pretty quickly.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 19, 2017)

Good night peeps ....in bed before 11.....fucking miracle ....I may get 5 hours of sleep tonight ....I feel spoiled .....baby Gary visit in the am...hope you all have good evenings and mornings as well..


Penises all around ....night guys/gals....


----------



## dangledo (Sep 20, 2017)

Came down to Florida to help with clean-up. Wife just flew down with our baby yesterday. 10 days of work, now 10 days of doing Jack shit starts right meow. Stupid head said he got some dank. So glad I brought my own weed juice because aint no dank. Fucking brown backyard boogie.




Gonna slam this, then a bloody and catch up on about 20 pages of this thread.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 20, 2017)

Driving in to my girls ......kinda puzzled because my gate was open 3/4 of the way and lights are on out there .......good thing I bury things in air tight buckets for just these instances.....762.39 

Strange ....gotta be my pops ...but where's his car ...k grab my friend and leaving car here to go see ....


----------



## jacksmuff (Sep 20, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4013423
> Driving in to my girls ......kinda puzzled because my gate was open 3/4 of the way and lights are on out there .......good thing I bury things in air tight buckets for just these instances.....762.39
> 
> Strange ....gotta be my pops ...but where's his car ...k grab my friend and leaving car here to go see ....


possible ufos ripping your plants


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 20, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4013423
> Driving in to my girls ......kinda puzzled because my gate was open 3/4 of the way and lights are on out there .......good thing I bury things in air tight buckets for just these instances.....762.39
> 
> Strange ....gotta be my pops ...but where's his car ...k grab my friend and leaving car here to go see ....


I was gonna cut some clones, but now I need to know the outcome.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 20, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> I was gonna cut some clones, but now I need to know the outcome.


Papa Inda poking around ....thank God


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 20, 2017)

dangledo said:


> Came down to Florida to help with clean-up. Wife just flew down with our baby yesterday. 10 days of work, now 10 days of doing Jack shit starts right meow. Stupid head said he got some dank. So glad I brought my own weed juice because aint no dank. Fucking brown backyard boogie.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4013411
> ...


How is the little one doing? 

Hopefully not to much damage to clean up.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 20, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Papa Inda poking around ....thank God


Good thing it was your pop's - ammo is getting expensive.
And then you have to look around for a shovel, dig the hole, etc...


----------



## dstroy (Sep 20, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Good thing it was your pop's - ammo is getting expensive.
> And then you have to look around for a shovel, dig the hole, etc...


I was still in the military when 5.56 and 7.62 went through the roof. 

I don't own guns that use those, but all my friends were on gunbot looking for cans before they got too much more expensive.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 20, 2017)

I made a batch of cannabutter and then made some chocolate chip cookies. I have no idea how strong it is. I ate two cookies. Lol. I'll know in a bit.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 20, 2017)

One down, 2 to go. Took 3 people to unbox. 2 to lift it out, 1 to slide out bottom plastic piece.

Mostly prebuilt, I just bolted on shelves and hooked up electronics, put in 11 batteries. Still have to hook up gas and remove protective plastic.

 
Love the Bilt app, 34 steps and done in 1 hour or less. Took me 75 minutes but I was fucking off, smoking weed and waving at passing cars.

Everybody beeps going by. I can't see half of them but they must be friendlies.

Lots of packing cardboard, wow.


----------



## dangledo (Sep 20, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> How is the little one doing?
> 
> Hopefully not to much damage to clean up.



Dude he is growing like a weed. Crazy to think only 9 months ago he was 9 lbs. About 25 lbs now on mommas milk and 4 jars of baby food a day. Nothing on your lil chunky monkey, tho. Happy I've got a healthy one!

Tried the whole making his food with a blender thing. Huge pita on top of all the cleaning bottles and pump parts and whatnot. 

Minimal damage in the area we're at. Best bud lives in Tampa that needed a loader operator. It was really just following a truck to pile after pile of palms, banyan, and ficus trees. Pretty easy stuff that I did for free.......well he did put us up in his beach house so I'm cool with that


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 20, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I made a batch of cannabutter and then made some chocolate chip cookies. I have no idea how strong it is. I ate two cookies. Lol. I'll know in a bit.


Man if I made some shit like that I'd prolly OD.. lol.. I'll eat up some chocolate chip cookies, washem down with some canna milk


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 20, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> smoking weed and waving at passing cars


Lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 20, 2017)

Got a friend that thinks gay people are ruining america. He compared them to child molesters, I told him most child molesters are probably straight. He said where does it end are we just going to give them our children?... then he goes"if it's ok why aren't you sucking a dick then?" I said" because it's not Friday."...... I think it's weird when people try to control other people's lives. Pretty soon, if your bitch is ugly you won't be able to kiss her in public. Smh, fuck'n white people.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 20, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Got a friend that thinks gay people are ruining america. He compared them to child molesters, I told him most child molesters are probably straight. He said where does it end are we just going to give them our children?... then he goes"if it's ok why aren't you sucking a dick then?" I said" because it's not Friday."...... I think it's weird when people try to control other people's lives. Pretty soon, if your bitch is ugly you won't be able to kiss her in public. Smh, fuck'n white people.


Hey I'm white.. or brown if you ask my daughter.. lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 20, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Hey I'm white.. or brown if you ask my daughter.. lol


Or black if we're talking about the waist down.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 20, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Or black if we're talking about the waist down.


White chocolate..


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 20, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Man if I made some shit like that I'd prolly OD.. lol.. I'll eat up some chocolate chip cookies, washem down with some canna milk


They are strong. I'm having a hard time typing this.


----------



## dstroy (Sep 20, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> They are strong. I'm having a hard time typing this.


Like see you in 18 hours strong?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 20, 2017)

dstroy said:


> Like see you in 18 hours strong?


Yea. Like losing sense of conscience strong.

Body throbbing. Like I'm floating. Its like I'm a few feet above the ground. Body is very numb. No pain. Warm feeling.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 20, 2017)

Back crossed this 
 
With this
 
I had the pollen in the freezer.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 20, 2017)

Has a very fruity smell. It has some c99 in it. This one is kind of lighter. More berry like instead pineapple smell.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 20, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Has a very fruity smell. It has some c99 in it. *This one kid lighter. More berry like instead pineapple smell.*


I think your kickies are cookin in


----------



## dux (Sep 20, 2017)

Lol.

Sounded great till your third sentence


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 20, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I think your kickies are cookin in


Yes. Very much so.

I get high and my guard goes down and the dyslexia comes out.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 20, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yes. Very much so.
> 
> I get high and my guard goes down and the dyslexia comes out.


Just jerking your chain my friend.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 20, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yes. Very much so.
> 
> I get high and my guard goes down and the dyslexia comes out.


At least you have a legitimate excuse


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 20, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Just jerking your chain my friend.


No offense taken.



Indacouch said:


> At least you have a legitimate excuse


It was a legitimate stoned brain fart.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 20, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> No offense taken.
> 
> 
> It was a legitimate stoned brain fart.


My brain has terrible gas at times ....mostly when I play the clarinet


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 20, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> My brain has terrible gas at times ....mostly when I play the clarinet


My wife was rubbing on me at the time. She ate a cookie and got in the mood.

I had some blood rush somewhere else.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 20, 2017)

You getting rain @Bob Zmuda ?


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 20, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> My wife was rubbing on me at the time. She ate a cookie and got in the mood.
> 
> I had some blood rush somewhere else.


I'm guessing the skin flute ....sorry couldn't resist after the clarinet post ...lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 20, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I'm guessing the skin flute ....sorry couldn't resist after the clarinet post ...lol


My flute was played well.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 20, 2017)

dstroy said:


> I was still in the military when 5.56 and 7.62 went through the roof.
> 
> I don't own guns that use those, but all my friends were on gunbot looking for cans before they got too much more expensive.


In the 90s, I could get 1,400 rounds of Chinese 7.62 X 39 steel core for $120 -- delivered! 
Those were the days...


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 21, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> You getting rain @Bob Zmuda ?


It sprinkled on us for about 5 seconds yesterday on shasta lake while we were anchored up bbq'ing


Prob gonna be the last time trolling it up this year Time to start putting on the chest high waders and go after them big kings down on the river.


----------



## dstroy (Sep 21, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> It sprinkled on us for about 5 seconds yesterday on shasta lake while we were anchored up bbq'ing
> View attachment 4013979
> View attachment 4013980
> Prob gonna be the last time trolling it up this year Time to start putting on the chest high waders and go after them big kings down on the river.


lol standing there minding your own business and then a 40lb monster tries to drag you into the river. 

Ive always liked waders


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 21, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> You getting rain @Bob Zmuda ?


And some snow!


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 21, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> And some snow!


So much better then lighting!

..but Im indoors.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 21, 2017)

Sunny and in the 80's here.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 21, 2017)

dstroy said:


> lol standing there minding your own business and then a 40lb monster tries to drag you into the river.
> 
> Ive always liked waders


Like this?


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 21, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Like this?


Is that near Sunrise Ave?


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 21, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Like this?
> View attachment 4014034


Aeroknow, last time your face scribble looked like a chick with ass and titties....now a penis .....lol....


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 21, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Is that near Sunrise Ave?


It's on the Sac up above red bluff, below battlecreek.


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 21, 2017)

I killed a Dremel 3000... It dun pooped mid cut. And while doing nothing overly difficult either. 3-4mm plyboard. I thought Dremels were supposed to be good.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 21, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> It's on the Sac up above red bluff, below battlecreek.


Lol I had the state right!


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 21, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Aeroknow, last time your face scribble looked like a chick with ass and titties....now a penis .....lol....


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 21, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> And some snow!


I almost waited until oct to pull plastic ....I'm so fuckin happy that freak storm came through a week ago....straight pouring rain last night ....I just smiled and waved at every single drop .......


YES, every single drop 

WHAT, you don't believe me 




On a side note .....check this out LOL..


Do you get anymore suspicious 
  
That's a very main road two houses down from a gas station near my brothers ......over the the top of the ripper wall ....and in a county where it's X amount of plants indoor only 
Serious testicles or no brains ....haven't knocked at the door to ask yet .....


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 21, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Lol I had the state right!


No one I know knows why the coleman hathery salmon are bigger on average than on the feather and the american. Are there just as big of ones in all the rivers, yes, but. Not as many.
The coleman returns have way more 3-5 yrs salmon. The coleman hatchery is the only federal funded hatchery in the state.

The river up there is so much bigger than the feather or the american. More river to fight the fish, and more river to party on. I love it up there.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 21, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> No one I know knows why the coleman hathery salmon are bigger on average than on the feather and the american. Are there just as big of ones in all the rivers, yes, but. Not as many.
> The coleman returns have way more 3-5 yrs salmon. The coleman hatchery is the only federal funded hatchery in the state.
> 
> The river up there is so much bigger than the feather or the american. More river to fight the fish, and more river to party on. I love it up there.


Can't wait to go striper fishing dude.....as soon as the bitches are hanging I'm gone.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 21, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Can't wait to go striper fishing dude.....as soon as the bitches are hanging I'm gone.


Well you could always go for them strippers anytime you want on West Lane, Deja Vu! Lol.


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 21, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I almost waited until oct to pull plastic ....I'm so fuckin happy that freak storm came through a week ago....straight pouring rain last night ....I just smiled and waved at every single drop .......
> 
> 
> YES, every single drop
> ...


Or maybe they really don't want anyone in their yard.

I'd love to add another 2feet to my fences. 5 is not enough.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 21, 2017)

I just ate some more cookies.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 21, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I just ate some more cookies.


 Edibles kick ass! 
Try them with a warm beverage. Anything will do. Coffee, tea, broth, whatever. 
Not sure why, but it really jump starts the edible buzz.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 21, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Edibles kick ass!
> Try them with a warm beverage. Anything will do. Coffee, tea, broth, whatever.
> Not sure why, but it really jump starts the edible buzz.


Washed them down with a cup of coffee.


----------



## dstroy (Sep 21, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Like this?
> View attachment 4014034


Nice fish.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 21, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Or maybe they really don't want anyone in their yard.
> 
> I'd love to add another 2feet to my fences. 5 is not enough.


Pic sucks ...but giant colas easily seen from driving bye .....


The bottom pic left hand portion is all colas wrapped inside a black mesh sun screen ....that's all plant sticking above the sheet metal fence ...


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 21, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Pic sucks ...but giant colas easily seen from driving bye .....
> 
> 
> The bottom pic left hand portion is all colas wrapped inside a black mesh sun screen ....that's all plant sticking above the sheet metal fence ...


Lmao. Okay. So they're kinda asking to get fucked over if they're growing trees like that.

Dumbasses.


----------



## dstroy (Sep 21, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Well you could always go for them strippers anytime you want on West Lane, Deja Vu! Lol.


I went to a strip club in Seattle called deja vu the night before shipping out to boot camp


----------



## lokie (Sep 21, 2017)

Just had a truck load of gravel dumped on my driveway.






Tomorrow's not going to be a fun day.






Superman's done got the blues.


----------



## 420God (Sep 21, 2017)

lokie said:


> Just had a truck load of gravel dumped on my driveway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, been 5 years already since I did the same thing and started this thread.


----------



## dstroy (Sep 21, 2017)

lokie said:


> Just had a truck load of gravel dumped on my driveway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn bro, every time we had our driveway done they'd let a little out at a time as the truck was moving to spread it out so we didn't have to even it out as much. Your poor back.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 21, 2017)

dstroy said:


> damn bro, every time we had our driveway done they'd let a little out at a time as the truck was moving to spread it out so we didn't have to even it out as much. Your poor back.


420god has the equipment to move it. His back will be ok.


----------



## lokie (Sep 21, 2017)

dstroy said:


> damn bro, every time we had our driveway done they'd let a little out at a time as the truck was moving to spread it out so we didn't have to even it out as much. Your poor back.


The mainstay of my driveway is paved and is steeper than a bunny ski slope . 

This load is for a flat spot at the top. There is little room to maneuver a big truck around between the house and fence. I was able to have some dumped in two different piles so I wouldn't have to make as many wheelbarrow trips. 

It will still take me a day or two to spread them as this is going to be a solo job.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 21, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> My brain has terrible gas at times ....mostly when I play the clarinet


brain farts are fuckin rad dude.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 21, 2017)

Putsy version 3 finally arrived. Woot!
Extended warranties are usually a waste of money -- but not this time. 
We have we received *two* replacements within the first year -- and also got an upgrade because the older model is no longer available .


----------



## jacksmuff (Sep 21, 2017)

got the room set back up now just waiting on the seeds. should have been here today but my post office sucks


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 21, 2017)

Painted this for a friend today


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 21, 2017)

That's totally bad ass Professor Zmuda. I was just listening to some killer live dead shows broadcast on the local radio station last night. Your so talented with an amazing vision . Cheers.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 21, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4014200
> Painted this for a friend today


thats amazing man. nice work.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 21, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That's totally bad ass Professor Zmuda. I was just listening to some killer live dead shows broadcast on the local radio station last night. Your so talented with an amazing vision . Cheers.


Right back at ya good doctor.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 21, 2017)

srh88 said:


> thats amazing man. nice work.


Thanks bud. Thought you'd like it.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 21, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Thanks bud. Thought you'd like it.


@mr sunshine is getting it as a tramp stamp


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 21, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4014200
> Painted this for a friend today


looks pimp, bro.


srh88 said:


> @mr sunshine is getting it as a tramp stamp


 It's either this 
Or a koi fish.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 21, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4014200
> Painted this for a friend today


Nice man.. my girl got me watching this show on Netflix " skin wars" the Contestants do body painting. Pretty cool. First time I saw it I thought, bob could prolly do that.. lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 21, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Nice man.. my girl got me watching this show on Netflix " skin wars" the Contestants do body painting. Pretty cool. First time I saw it I thought, bob could prolly do that.. lol


That's awesome! I love shows like that. Definitely gonna check it out. I've done graffiti on my fair share of naked women. It's not a bad gig


----------



## srh88 (Sep 21, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> looks pimp, bro.
> It's either this View attachment 4014208
> Or a koi fish.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 21, 2017)

2 down, 1 to go.

 
Running pre burn now, nice color 
match with the stone.

Looks good dressed up too.
 
Took 5 hrs. but I had a couple visitors saying, 'here try this, cut it a week ago.'


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 21, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4014200
> Painted this for a friend today


Not a dead fan but god damn that's some nice work.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 21, 2017)

Checked on my ins claim.. Turns out it was closed close to a month ago...the other party had only made one insurance payment and his ins was cancelled 8 months ago. Awesome!

Thanks for the side swipe and resulting wrinkle in the fender.. I've always wanted one right there buddy


----------



## srh88 (Sep 21, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Checked on my ins claim.. Turns out it was closed close to a month ago...the other party had only made one insurance payment and his ins was cancelled 8 months ago. Awesome!
> 
> Thanks for the side swipe and resulting wrinkle in the fender.. I've always wanted one right there buddy


you can take it to court but honestly probably wont be worth it. sorry man


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Checked on my ins claim.. Turns out it was closed close to a month ago...the other party had only made one insurance payment and his ins was cancelled 8 months ago. Awesome!
> 
> Thanks for the side swipe and resulting wrinkle in the fender.. I've always wanted right there buddy


Damn, sorry, do they offer uninsured/under insured motorist policies back there?


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 21, 2017)

srh88 said:


> you can take it to court but honestly probably wont be worth it. sorry man


I try to stay away from court if possible, I was thinking blackmail but then I smoked now I'm wondering where the term blackmail comes from?

http://www.history.com/news/ask-history/where-did-the-word-blackmail-come-from

What was I


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 21, 2017)

I went fishing today and they just were not biting- it took me 2 hours to catch 2 trout and I worked hard at it. Also, I had two nasty line snarls which I was able to get out, fortunately. Never buy Sufix line, it's horrid stuff


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 21, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> I try to stay away from court if possible, I was thinking blackmail but then I smoked now I'm wondering where the term blackmail comes from?
> 
> http://www.history.com/news/ask-history/where-did-the-word-blackmail-come-from
> 
> What was I


Had a drunk guy back into my car. Only broke a tail light. It was a Sunday. He asked if there was a way to avoid calling the cops. 

I said for 500 bucks we can avoid it.

He said ok but he didn't have the money. He left his id. I said I would call it in hit and run and give them your license.

He went to the bank and came back to pay me.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 21, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I said for 500 bucks we can avoid it.


That was the bargain of the decade for that guy. He saved $1000's.

He should have given you a $50 tip and waxed your car for community service.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 21, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That was the bargain of the decade for that guy. He saved $1000's.
> 
> He should have given you a $50 tip and waxed your car for community service.


I prefer not to involve the police. It was about $100 for the tail light.

A DUI can cost someone a lot of money before its over.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 21, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I prefer not to involve the police. It was about $100 for the tail light.
> 
> A DUI can cost someone apt of money before its over.


I don't even go down to the local town here anymore. Cops are ridiculous. They park in front of bars and follow people when they leave, pull them over 2 blocks later on a fishing expedition.

They suck. One bar owner boarded up the front entrance on the street and changed to a side door to fuck with them. Did I say they suck? They suck!


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 21, 2017)

Holy shit guys ....my brother in law calls me and says come quick ...no explanation...so I hurry over and there is a truck sitting on the side of the house I rent to him ....hood is open the battery cables are cut and the battery is gone ....obviously stolen ....it's what's in the bed that's the real kicker .....about 10 branches of freshly cut MJ plants . ....neighbors of my bro had already called authorities...my bro has plants and he's stressing big time .
 
 
Look at the second pic closely ...just to the left of the cop light and slightly up ...you can see a giant cola ....lol...cops ended up coming after dark thankfully and towed the truck ....they parked rite on the other side of my bros fence ...he was shitting the whole time ...I was just like ....terrible luck ...terrible fucking luck .....worst case scenario here.


That's not even the craziest part ....the neighbor up the road pulls security footage and it was unbelievable what we saw .....two guys come cruising up the road and hop out quickly ...while one is stealing the battery, the other starts unloading the bed ......but here's the most unbelievable part .....guess what rolls up to pick up the weed,battery and two dudes .........


A full on fucking ice cream truck ....that's rite a fucking ice cream truck .....can't make this shit up ....they load up the ripped pot and the stolen battery and off they go in a legit fucking ice cream truck ......my guess is the ice cream man is spotting for these guys ....still can't believe that shit ....fucking thieves ........I'm sure the cops will find them using that footage ...but holy shit balls .....not the ice cream man .....to much stress for me ...



K, off to bed ...I just got home from watching all that go down...time for bed ....good night guys and gals.


Fuckin ice cream man ...SMH


----------



## lokie (Sep 22, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Holy shit guys ....my brother in law calls me and says come quick ...no explanation...so I hurry over and there is a truck sitting on the side of the house I rent to him ....hood is open the battery cables are cut and the battery is gone ....obviously stolen ....it's what's in the bed that's the real kicker .....about 10 branches of freshly cut MJ plants . ....neighbors of my bro had already called authorities...my bro has plants and he's stressing big time .
> View attachment 4014445
> View attachment 4014446
> Look at the second pic closely ...just to the left of the cop light and slightly up ...you can see a giant cola ....lol...cops ended up coming after dark thankfully and towed the truck ....they parked rite on the other side of my bros fence ...he was shitting the whole time ...I was just like ....terrible luck ...terrible fucking luck .....worst case scenario here.
> ...


Sorry to hear this man. I guess they came prepared for the munchies.

Here is a wanted poster to put up in the neighborhood.


----------



## abandonconflict (Sep 22, 2017)

Big Apple Sunset from Brooklyn side of Brooklyn Bridge:
Lumix GX8, 12mm, 1/80th sec, F2.8, 200 ISO,


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 22, 2017)

I took a dump. I stabbed myself gutting a coconut. And! I made a soup. What a productive day.


----------



## dstroy (Sep 22, 2017)

Tree fell on our house, right on a load bearing wall. So lucky. Going to be a busy day. The city is working on our sewer line today as well.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 22, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Holy shit guys ....my brother in law calls me and says come quick ...no explanation...so I hurry over and there is a truck sitting on the side of the house I rent to him ....hood is open the battery cables are cut and the battery is gone ....obviously stolen ....it's what's in the bed that's the real kicker .....about 10 branches of freshly cut MJ plants . ....neighbors of my bro had already called authorities...my bro has plants and he's stressing big time .
> View attachment 4014445
> View attachment 4014446
> Look at the second pic closely ...just to the left of the cop light and slightly up ...you can see a giant cola ....lol...cops ended up coming after dark thankfully and towed the truck ....they parked rite on the other side of my bros fence ...he was shitting the whole time ...I was just like ....terrible luck ...terrible fucking luck .....worst case scenario here.
> ...


 I've always wanted an ice cream truck since twisted metal
 

Sr. Indarkpics


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 22, 2017)

dstroy said:


> Tree fell on our house, right on a load bearing wall. So lucky. Going to be a busy day. The city is working on our sewer line today as well.


 It's hard to like your post, I hope the day finishes well.


----------



## dstroy (Sep 22, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> It's hard to like your post, I hope the day finishes well.


Me too!

Everyone is safe, that's all that matters.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 22, 2017)

dstroy said:


> Tree fell on our house, right on a load bearing wall. So lucky. Going to be a busy day. The city is working on our sewer line today as well.


Damn , that will get your attention. 

I removed two trees that fell on a house last year and the f'ing insurance company had the audacity to tell me that I was responsible for any further damage to the house. 

Anyway hope it all works out ok.


----------



## dstroy (Sep 22, 2017)

Got a better picture


Bareback said:


> Damn , that will get your attention.
> 
> I removed two trees that fell on a house last year and the f'ing insurance company had the audacity to tell me that I was responsible for any further damage to the house.
> 
> Anyway hope it all works out ok.


That sucks. Our insurance company is being pretty cool about it because we had it looked at before it fell.

The tree was healthy, we had an arborist out to look at it not too long ago because it was growing a shitload of roots into the sewer line, looking into ways to keep it and our sewer line intact. 

It was pretty windy when it fell, but not bad, maybe the tropical storm weakened it?

I got a better picture now that it's light outside.

It's in the attic and part of a room, but luckily right in between those two windows is a load bearing wall. Or it would have probably ended up in my bed, which is to the right of the windows.

Doesn't look like much structural damage but we won't know until the tree gets removed and the contractors get a chance to inspect.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Holy shit guys ....my brother in law calls me and says come quick ...no explanation...so I hurry over and there is a truck sitting on the side of the house I rent to him ....hood is open the battery cables are cut and the battery is gone ....obviously stolen ....it's what's in the bed that's the real kicker .....about 10 branches of freshly cut MJ plants . ....neighbors of my bro had already called authorities...my bro has plants and he's stressing big time .
> View attachment 4014445
> View attachment 4014446
> Look at the second pic closely ...just to the left of the cop light and slightly up ...you can see a giant cola ....lol...cops ended up coming after dark thankfully and towed the truck ....they parked rite on the other side of my bros fence ...he was shitting the whole time ...I was just like ....terrible luck ...terrible fucking luck .....worst case scenario here.
> ...


Were those his plants, or just coincidence?
PS make sure he gets a medical recommendation, not the card you register with the state just a doctors recommendation. That is low cost/low risk insurance.


----------



## abandonconflict (Sep 22, 2017)

I got paid to oversaturate an image from a shoot I did in Cozumel.
GX8, 12mm, 1/500th, F9, 200 ISO


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 22, 2017)

abandonconflict said:


> I got paid to oversaturate an image from a shoot I did in Cozumel.
> GX8, 12mm, 1/500th, F9, 200 ISO
> View attachment 4014688


Rough job, but someone has to do it


----------



## abandonconflict (Sep 22, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Rough job, but someone has to do it


Yeah, I need a break. I think my office was a tad on the dreary side that day too.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 22, 2017)

LOL


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 22, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Holy shit guys ....my brother in law calls me and says come quick ...no explanation...so I hurry over and there is a truck sitting on the side of the house I rent to him ....hood is open the battery cables are cut and the battery is gone ....obviously stolen ....it's what's in the bed that's the real kicker .....about 10 branches of freshly cut MJ plants . ....neighbors of my bro had already called authorities...my bro has plants and he's stressing big time .
> View attachment 4014445
> View attachment 4014446
> Look at the second pic closely ...just to the left of the cop light and slightly up ...you can see a giant cola ....lol...cops ended up coming after dark thankfully and towed the truck ....they parked rite on the other side of my bros fence ...he was shitting the whole time ...I was just like ....terrible luck ...terrible fucking luck .....worst case scenario here.
> ...


Our local ice cream man smells like shit. If your guy is anything like ours then that weed is no bueno.. even the sodas stunk like curry sweat and balls.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Our local ice cream man smells like shit. If your guy is anything like ours then that weed is no bueno.. even the sodas stunk like curry sweat and balls.


I've always had an irrational (?), fear of ice cream truck guys. I was not about to buy my ice cream from them, even as a ghetto kid I had standards on where I ate ice cream from and it usually meant a bike ride down to Johnny's Market, one street over on the corner. You could get an ice cream, a soda and a small toy for .25 times were good.


----------



## dstroy (Sep 22, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I've always had an irrational (?), fear of ice cream truck guys. I was not about to buy my ice cream from them, even as a ghetto kid I had standards on where I ate ice cream from and it usually meant a bike ride down to Johnny's Market, one street over on the corner. You could get an ice cream, a soda and a small toy for .25 times were good.


Have you read the book Mr. Mercedes? Or watched the tv show?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 22, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I've always had an irrational (?), fear of ice cream truck guys. I was not about to buy my ice cream from them, even as a ghetto kid I had standards on where I ate ice cream from and it usually meant a bike ride down to Johnny's Market, one street over on the corner. You could get an ice cream, a soda and a small toy for .25 times were good.


Remember when Alta Dena dairy opened up all those little outlets? Drive through or walk up for all your dairy needs. We'd stop by one everyday on the way home after Jr HS, grab a pack of Hostess chocolate mini donuts, a Dr Pepper and an ice cream drumstick for $.40


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Remember when Alta Dena dairy opened up all those little outlets? Drive through or walk up for all your dairy needs. We'd stop by one everyday on the way home after Jr HS, grab a pack of Hostess chocolate mini donuts, a Dr Pepper and an ice cream drumstick for $.40


I loved those Donette Gems mmmmmmmmmmm and Dr. Pepper was about the perfect foil for them and an ice cream drumstick eh? Never tried that combination. I liked Drumsticks but I loved Ice Cream Sandwiches. LOL then it was off to the ditch for tadpole hunting


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2017)

dstroy said:


> Have you read the book Mr. Mercedes? Or watched the tv show?


Nope I don't watch much TV and when I do it's mostly TCM. I'm in love with 1930's movies.


----------



## 420God (Sep 22, 2017)

Just got this email from the Dnr. 

Dear Contractor:

The State budget was passed today, as part of the budget the car killed deer program run by the Department of Natural Resources was ended as of September 23, 2017, which means that funding to the DNR for this program will end as of that date. This letter serves as notice that your contract is being canceled per your contract Clause #2 CANCELLATION, due to nonappropriation of funds. As the effective date of cancellation is September 23, 2017; you will not be paid for any work performed after that date. 

Fuck!


----------



## dstroy (Sep 22, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Nope I don't watch much TV and when I do it's mostly TCM. I'm in love with 1930's movies.


It's about a deranged ultra violent dude that drives an ice cream truck so he can watch people.

What's up with creepy ice cream truck drivers?

There's always one parked outside my daughters school.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 22, 2017)

420God said:


> Just got this email from the Dnr.
> 
> Dear Contractor:
> 
> ...


I hate to like that. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 22, 2017)

420God said:


> Just got this email from the Dnr.
> 
> Dear Contractor:
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear the side hustle is no longer.. If you can find who vetoed it a pile of deers would be nice in front of their house...they would have no idea it was you 

You should do photo shoots for calendars with all this extra time


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 22, 2017)

420God said:


> Just got this email from the Dnr.
> 
> Dear Contractor:
> 
> ...


When a window closes a door opens... or something like that, you get the idea.


----------



## 420God (Sep 22, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> When a window closes a door opens... or something like that, you get the idea.


Right after I got the email I went to an old employer to get my welding job back. I start back up on Monday. It's a nice job but I'll be working twice as much for half the pay, I guess my ride on the gravy train is over.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 22, 2017)

420God said:


> Right after I got the email I went to an old employer to get my welding job back. I start back up on Monday. It's a nice job but I'll be working twice as much for half the pay, I guess my ride on the gravy train is over.


At least you look pretty pimp without a shirt on..


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 22, 2017)

Starting of a building fire and some artsy chick expressing herself all over her truck ..traffics on point today


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2017)

420God said:


> Right after I got the email I went to an old employer to get my welding job back. I start back up on Monday. It's a nice job but I'll be working twice as much for half the pay, I guess my ride on the gravy train is over.


I am in total agreement with Inda, a few artfully aged carcasses could rapidly sway public opinion when positioned in the correct neighborhoods. I am sorry, frankly what you were doing is precisely the stuff government should pay for.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 22, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Were those his plants, or just coincidence?
> PS make sure he gets a medical recommendation, not the card you register with the state just a doctors recommendation. That is low cost/low risk insurance.


Ya he has a recommendation and he has copies clothes pinned to every plant lol ....he still worries because it's still a grey area as you know ....and the CHP car was parked literally 10 feet from monsters ....he only has a few.....he was freaking out ....I can't wait to tease him later on tonight ....I still can't believe the rippers were working with the ice cream man .....fuckers


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Ya he has a recommendation and he has copies clothes pinned to every plant lol ....he still worries because it's still a grey area as you know ....and the CHP car was parked literally 10 feet from monsters ....he only has a few.....he was freaking out ....I can't wait to tease him later on tonight ....I still can't believe the rippers were working with the ice cream man .....fuckers


Oh damn the CHP that is some bad juju there. He should immediately burn all his plants down in a series of small fires!


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 22, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Oh damn the CHP that is some bad juju there. He should immediately burn all his plants down in a series of small fires!


Good idea ....pretty sure he plans on burning them in around 3 weeks or so ....


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 22, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> When a window closes a door opens... or something like that, you get the idea.


God that was beautiful.

George Washington quote I'm sure ..


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I loved those Donette Gems mmmmmmmmmmm and Dr. Pepper was about the perfect foil for them and an ice cream drumstick eh? Never tried that combination. I liked Drumsticks but I loved Ice Cream Sandwiches. LOL then it was off to the ditch for tadpole hunting


My weakness were those cigar-sized mega sticks of bubble gum from our Good Humor dude. Five cents each. Once I bought $1.20 worth at once and chewed my way into a gloriously sore jaw.


----------



## dstroy (Sep 22, 2017)

Got two big ass oak logs in my backyard now.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 22, 2017)

What is with this fucking HEAT!? Jesus. We've got record breaking heat at the end of September, almost 100 for like 6 days in a row in chiraq. I'm slightly uncomfortable even with the ac on blast, and the grow room is almost at 80f! That rarely ever happens, I like to keep it in the low 70s. I feel like an asshole for even complaining, with all the folks without any power from the recent natural disasters. I'm a pussy, cushy american, it's how I was raised. One thing that is scaring me is that the ac turned off twice in the last 24 hours for no apparent reason, and the place heated up quick. If it quits on me, I may die...


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> What is with this fucking HEAT!? Jesus. We've got record breaking heat at the end of September, almost 100 for like 6 days in a row in chiraq. I'm slightly uncomfortable even with the ac on blast, and the grow room is almost at 80f! That rarely ever happens, I like to keep it in the low 70s. I feel like an asshole for even complaining, with all the folks without any power from the recent natural disasters. I'm a pussy, cushy american, it's how I was raised. One thing that is scaring me is that the ac turned off twice in the last 24 hours for no apparent reason, and the place heated up quick. If it quits on me, I may die...


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 22, 2017)

Lol! I love you guys...


----------



## Bareback (Sep 22, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> What is with this fucking HEAT!? Jesus. We've got record breaking heat at the end of September, almost 100 for like 6 days in a row in chiraq. I'm slightly uncomfortable even with the ac on blast, and the grow room is almost at 80f! That rarely ever happens, I like to keep it in the low 70s. I feel like an asshole for even complaining, with all the folks without any power from the recent natural disasters. I'm a pussy, cushy american, it's how I was raised. One thing that is scaring me is that the ac turned off twice in the last 24 hours for no apparent reason, and the place heated up quick. If it quits on me, I may die...


I feel you pain, f'ing hot and humid here. Around 100% ever morning , by the time it drops to 80%+ my balls are stuck to my leg . It's like trying to breathe under water.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 22, 2017)

Night grilling, it works! 
 
The 1st NY strips
Fresh from the farm market about 30 minutes away deep in the sticks.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 22, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Night grilling, it works!
> View attachment 4014882
> The 1st NY stripsView attachment 4014886
> Fresh from the farm market about 30 minutes away deep in the sticks.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 22, 2017)

Today I was working at the vet school and they brought in a " swiss brown cow " . These breed of cows must be the largest in the world IDK , but this cow is bigger than any cow I ever seen , it's bigger than the facilities can handle. It's more than twice as long as a Angus and is almost seven foot at the shoulder and it's around 2900 pds . The poor cow is sick it probably would be close to 3800 pds healthy. And I was petting it when I noticed it was crying , totally broke my heart. 

Also on Monday they did a C-section on a burma and she was a little bit intimidating but I had to pet her too . And as it turns out she is a show cow with the sweetest personality , just a total sweet heart. And the calf runs around dancing , I think I have fallen in love. The tech that's taking care of the calf said because it is bottle feed it will always be close to it's owner.

I'm just a big softy when it comes to these large farm animals , and knowing that some of them will be put to sleep ....... well it's conflicting.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 22, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Today I was working at the vet school and they brought in a " *swiss brown cow* " . These breed of cows must be the largest in the world IDK , but this cow is bigger than any cow I ever seen , it's bigger than the facilities can handle. It's more than twice as long as a Angus and is almost seven foot at the shoulder and it's around 2900 pds . The poor cow is sick it probably would be close to 3800 pds healthy. And I was petting it when I noticed it was crying , totally broke my heart.
> 
> Also on Monday they did a C-section on a burma and she was a little bit intimidating but I had to pet her too . And as it turns out she is a show cow with the sweetest personality , just a total sweet heart. And the calf runs around dancing , I think I have fallen in love. The tech that's taking care of the calf said because it is bottle feed it will always be close to it's owner.
> 
> I'm just a big softy when it comes to these large farm animals , and knowing that some of them will be put to sleep ....... well it's conflicting.


Looked it up, I think I want one. LOL


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 22, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I feel you pain, f'ing hot and humid here. Around 100% ever morning , by the time it drops to 80%+ my balls are stuck to my leg . It's like trying to breathe under water.


Sexual


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 22, 2017)

Love when the county fair ends and all the pigs that the kids feed the best grains to and take such good care of ......end up at my families butcher shop....as a thick cut of delicious dinner .....it's hard being Portuguese ...someone's gotta do it ......lil spice and rice to go with this ......FUCK YA!!!!




Oh FUCK YA 

FUCKIN SEXUAL ......


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 22, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4014959
> Love when the county fair ends and all the pigs that the kids feed the best grains to and take such good care of ......end up at my families butcher shop....as a thick cut of delicious dinner .....it's hard being Portuguese ...someone's gotta do it ......lil spice and rice to go with this ......FUCK YA!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, I just had that right there for dinner; with Mexican style corn, spring green salad and sauteed mushrooms


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4014959
> Love when the county fair ends and all the pigs that the kids feed the best grains to and take such good care of ......end up at my families butcher shop....as a thick cut of delicious dinner .....it's hard being Portuguese ...someone's gotta do it ......lil spice and rice to go with this ......FUCK YA!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


pork is a verb, a sexual one


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Sexual





Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4014959
> Love when the county fair ends and all the pigs that the kids feed the best grains to and take such good care of ......end up at my families butcher shop....as a thick cut of delicious dinner .....it's hard being Portuguese ...someone's gotta do it ......lil spice and rice to go with this ......FUCK YA!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Nice, I just had that right there for dinner; with Mexican style corn, spring green salad and sauteed mushrooms


Yeah I'd eat that but instead


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 22, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah I'd eat that but instead
> View attachment 4014966


Mmmmmmmmm....looks good 


Bill Clinton quote^^^^


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2017)

All packed up for tomorrows fishing sesh .
Should be bbq'ing some salmon tomorrow night.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 22, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> All packed up for tomorrows fishing seshView attachment 4014969 .
> Should be bbq'ing some salmon tomorrow.




Poles,ice chest, lucky


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Poles,ice chest, lucky


This is what I'm bringing for the bbq while out there. There's gonna be at least ten other heads i know bringing food too.

You should come up sometime


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 22, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4014973
> This is what I'm bringing for the bbq while out there. There's gonna be at least ten other heads i know bringing food too.
> 
> You should come up sometime


For sure bro....after my shits in cure I'm down


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> For sure bro....after my shits in cure I'm down


Totally understand bro.

What's killer is my buddy went out there and limited in like 10 casts this morning. And nobody is there. Unbelievable!
Usually the place is packed with heads this time of year, but this years rain blew out the river and made it hard as hell for the locals in their cars to get down there  you def need a 4x4 to get down there.
This is what the gravel bar looked like today

Very, VERY rare. Can't wait.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Totally understand bro.
> 
> What's killer is my buddy went out there and limited in like 10 casts. And nobody is there. Unbelievable!
> Usually the place is packed with heads this time of year, but this years rain blew out the river and made it hard as hell for the locals in their cars to get down there  you def need a 4x4 to get down there.
> ...


if I leave now it's what 7 hours? damn....


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> if I leave now it's what 7 hours? damn....


We got buddies who come up from San Diego every year. You can camp out there. I don't, i live an hour away, but they'll come up and camp out for a few days at a time.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> We got buddies who come up from San Diego every year. You can camp out there. I don't, i live an hour away, but they'll come up and camp out for a few days at a time.


An hour away, the fuck you say!


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 22, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Totally understand bro.
> 
> What's killer is my buddy went out there and limited in like 10 casts this morning. And nobody is there. Unbelievable!
> Usually the place is packed with heads this time of year, but this years rain blew out the river and made it hard as hell for the locals in their cars to get down there  you def need a 4x4 to get down there.
> ...


Guna be epic I'm sure bro .....my yukon is getting the fuel pump changed at my buddies shop...gotta have my 4 wheel for the winter.

Good luck tomorrow bro ...I appreciate the invite and hope to take you up on it sometime soon.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> An hour away, the fuck you say!


Shiiit.
I can go fish down on my local river(you know where) for them but this other spot up on the Sac is so much better. 
I usually drive out there and have Rudy, who doesn't drink  drive home.

All you need are some chest high(breathable pref) waders and some wading boots. I got the rest


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Guna be epic I'm sure bro .....my yukon is getting the fuel pump changed at my buddies shop...gotta have my 4 wheel for the winter.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow bro ...I appreciate the invite and hope to take you up on it sometime soon.


So I buy some waders and come to your house? After that you take me fishing with Aero?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 22, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> What is with this fucking HEAT!? Jesus. We've got record breaking heat at the end of September, almost 100 for like 6 days in a row in chiraq. I'm slightly uncomfortable even with the ac on blast, and the grow room is almost at 80f! That rarely ever happens, I like to keep it in the low 70s. I feel like an asshole for even complaining, with all the folks without any power from the recent natural disasters. I'm a pussy, cushy american, it's how I was raised. One thing that is scaring me is that the ac turned off twice in the last 24 hours for no apparent reason, and the place heated up quick. If it quits on me, I may die...


Holy shit! Hot sucks. 
On the bright side, you don't have to deal with lows of 40 degrees! Had my plants under a tarp for the rain, but it scares me when it's 40 @80% RH. No mold yet, but I know it's coming. Gave em extra silica this year and it seems to help control mold/PM + pests. 
Spider mites are fucked anyway this time of the year. 
They don't do well when it's cold & wet...


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> So I buy some waders and come to your house? After that you take me fishing with Aero?


I wish I was better at the whole internet thing. If I were, I would put on an official rollitup salmon fishing trip up there. That would be bad ass.
But, I've only started like maybe 4 threads over these years, and they never went anywhere 
I suck


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 22, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> So I buy some waders and come to your house? After that you take me fishing with Aero?


Yes mam


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 22, 2017)

Just got done helping that old Vet spray his plants ....poor guy called me rite as I was finishing dinner and asked for my help ...said he was having trouble ....I really didn't wana go ...I was fat ,warm and happy on my couch ((Indacouch)) ....anyways, I get over there and I had given him a sprayer,spray and all the directions to spray .....as you know he planted in a less than ideal spot ....he was just trying to shoot for the moon ...lol...one half of a plant was drenched and that was it .....so back in the ladder and up on the roof I go ....sprayer in hand ....fucking hate ladders and being on roofs ...add no sunlight and a rather long drop and my butthole was in full pucker mode.....glad I went to help though ...he's pushing 70 and said if I didn't answer he was guna attempt it himself....I told him NO!!! Lol....don't climb, I can always find time to help....then he wanted to pay me .....of course I didn't take it ....pretty cool dude though ....time to chill with momma and the boys ...


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 22, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Just got done helping that old Vet spray his plants ....poor guy called me rite as I was finishing dinner and asked for my help ...said he was having trouble ....I really didn't wana go ...I was fat ,warm and happy on my couch ((Indacouch)) ....anyways, I get over there and I had given him a sprayer,spray and all the directions to spray .....as you know he planted in a less than ideal spot ....he was just trying to shoot for the moon ...lol...one half of a plant was drenched and that was it .....so back in the ladder and up on the roof I go ....sprayer in hand ....fucking hate ladders and being on roofs ...add no sunlight and a rather long drop and my butthole was in full pucker mode.....glad I went to help though ...he's pushing 70 and said if I didn't answer he was guna attention it ....I told him NO!!! Lol....don't climb, I can always find time to help....then he wanted to pay me .....if course I didn't take it ....pretty cool dude though ....time to chill with momma and the boys ...


We're lucky there are people like you in the world, I'm not nearly as generous with my time and effort. You're a nice guy, but don't worry. I won't tell anyone...


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 22, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Holy shit! Hot sucks.
> On the bright side, you don't have to deal with lows of 40 degrees! Had my plants under a tarp for the rain, but it scares me when it's 40 @80% RH. No mold yet, but I know it's coming. Gave em extra silica this year and it seems to help control mold/PM + pests.
> Spider mites are fucked anyway this time of the year.
> They don't do well when it's cold & wet...


I've never grown outdoors, it seems challenging not to be able to control so many variables. I LOVE the cold, bring on 40f! It's effortless to control grow room conditions when it's below 55f, and I don't have to spend on all the ac. Good luck with mold, bro...


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 22, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Shiiit.
> I can go fish down on my local river(you know where) for them but this other spot up on the Sac is so much better.
> I usually drive out there and have Rudy, who doesn't drink  drive home.
> 
> All you need are some chest high(breathable pref) waders and some wading boots. I got the rest


Rudy is a valuable asset to the world. I dont know him but I wish I did , guy sounds awsome.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Rudy is a valuable asset to the world. I dont know him but I wish I did , guy sounds awsome.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 22, 2017)

Good night everyone ....hope you all sleep good and are as high as me rite now 


Baby Gary bud shots coming in the am.


Quote by Reddan:
A cock in my mouth is delicious.....
((End quote))




Bed time PENIS!!!!


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 23, 2017)

Good morning TNT fam, last night we accomplished, feeling a lil Mexican


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 23, 2017)

Cooking Bacon, It's really camouflage for trimming in the hood.


----------



## 420God (Sep 23, 2017)

Rocky disappeared from his cage the other day so I've been on a warpath with the feral cats hanging around the farm (there's about a dozen of them).

I setup a live trap to catch them and last night I checked the trap and found a fucking skunk! Regretfully I had to put it down and now my whole farm stinks.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 23, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> ...he's pushing 70 ...


lol just you wait, whippersnapper


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 23, 2017)

420God said:


> Rocky disappeared from his cage the other day so I've been on a warpath with the feral cats hanging around the farm (there's about a dozen of them).
> 
> I setup a live trap to catch them and last night I checked the trap and found a fucking skunk! Regretfully I had to put it down and now my whole farm stinks.


Homegrown Ona! So thrifty!

What skills don't you have?


----------



## 420God (Sep 23, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Homegrown Ona! So thrifty!
> 
> What skills don't you have?


It wouldn't be so bad if I was covering up a smell but I'm not even growing right now. Anybody driving by probably thinks I am though. This time of year it's hard to tell what you're smelling.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 23, 2017)

420God said:


> It wouldn't be so bad if I was covering up a smell but I'm not even growing right now. Anybody driving by probably thinks I am though. This time of year it's hard to tell what you're smelling.


lol, drop him/them the freezer, once harvest begins put one or two out on the road just down from your house.


----------



## dangledo (Sep 23, 2017)

Another tequila sunrise


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 23, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Holy shit! Hot sucks.
> On the bright side, you don't have to deal with lows of 40 degrees! Had my plants under a tarp for the rain, but it scares me when it's 40 @80% RH. No mold yet, but I know it's coming. Gave em extra silica this year and it seems to help control mold/PM + pests.
> Spider mites are fucked anyway this time of the year.
> They don't do well when it's cold & wet...


I'm not liking the night fog and morning dew around here every morning now.

Went there this morning (kinda after reading your post) and saw wetness everywhere for a depressing start to the day.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 23, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Cooking Bacon, It's really camouflage for trimming in the hood.


Had early finishers GP ?


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 23, 2017)

420God said:


> Rocky disappeared from his cage the other day so I've been on a warpath with the feral cats hanging around the farm (there's about a dozen of them).
> 
> I setup a live trap to catch them and last night I checked the trap and found a fucking skunk! Regretfully I had to put it down and now my whole farm stinks.


You don't have to lie to us 420....we all know you got that fire stinking the farm up.


Skunk, nice try


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 23, 2017)

At a symposium at Spaulding shaking babies and kissing hands...and strangling the fuck out of this bear with my robotic hand demo..you know profressional stuff of course

I guess the pics not loading ohwell

Edit?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 23, 2017)

I feel like the last few days have been a haze.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 23, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> lol, drop him/them the freezer, once harvest begins put one or two out on the road just down from your house.


You better double vacuum seal & put him in the old "Skunks only" freezer in the corner.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 23, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Good morning TNT fam, last night we accomplished* feeling a lil Mexican *


That's illegal in some States...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 23, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Holy shit guys ....my brother in law calls me and says come quick ...no explanation...so I hurry over and there is a truck sitting on the side of the house I rent to him ....hood is open the battery cables are cut and the battery is gone ....obviously stolen ....it's what's in the bed that's the real kicker .....about 10 branches of freshly cut MJ plants . ....neighbors of my bro had already called authorities...my bro has plants and he's stressing big time .
> View attachment 4014445
> View attachment 4014446
> Look at the second pic closely ...just to the left of the cop light and slightly up ...you can see a giant cola ....lol...cops ended up coming after dark thankfully and towed the truck ....they parked rite on the other side of my bros fence ...he was shitting the whole time ...I was just like ....terrible luck ...terrible fucking luck .....worst case scenario here.
> ...


This guy just drove past my daughter's place. Smells flowery for some reason.

I could hold him up with a diversion till you get here. Just say the word.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 23, 2017)

Slow start today, just opening the box to the last grill.

The other 2 had illustrated verbal instructions on the Bilt app through the phone. But no Bilt app interactive vid for the Weber Performer.

I actually have to read the instructions to do it. How archaic.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 23, 2017)

I finally bought a double drive screwdriver today. Big display at Lowe's pushing them out on sale. 

 
I love to screw.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 23, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I finally bought a double drive screwdriver today. Big display at Lowe's pushing them out on sale.
> 
> View attachment 4015431
> I love to screw.


I've always liked the word "knurled", that sob there has knurling in spades


----------



## dangledo (Sep 23, 2017)

Fucking fish snagged my telescoping rod while tying an anchor. Anchor and rod gone. 

Sand bar had thousands of sand dollars of about every size in just the small area I got out to piss. 

Pretty sure I saw a shark, or a dolphin, but my butthole is certain it was a shark. 
 

Always trust your anus


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 23, 2017)

OK, I got it together. Have to buy a propane torch cylinder tomorrow for ignition.
 

@420God 
Do I have these oriented correctly inside? I got this grill on your recommedation. They don't show a finished internal illustration.
 
I never had a high end charcoal grill/smoker before.
Look right?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 23, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I've always liked the word "knurled", that sob there has knurling in spades


One reason I like high-end optics. They were designed, and some are still built, by disgruntled vets who remember the War. They can get a serious knurl on.













~edit~ I have that Nagler eyepiece


----------



## 420God (Sep 23, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> OK, I got it together. Have to buy a propane torch cylinder tomorrow for ignition.
> View attachment 4015530
> 
> @420God
> ...


Evenly spaced apart from the sides and center.

My wife doesn't even use them anymore.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 23, 2017)

dangledo said:


> Fucking fish snagged my telescoping rod while tying an anchor. Anchor and rod gone.
> 
> Sand bar had thousands of sand dollars of about every size in just the small area I got out to piss.
> 
> ...


I stole a piece of marble cake from an adolecsnts birthday.. Marble cake guess the kid kills neighborhood cats? But I pissed here it was beautiful so I get where you're coming from


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 23, 2017)

Tease


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 23, 2017)

So majestic ......


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 23, 2017)

Holy fucking shit. Long story on how i met the dude today. Here it is short: i come home from salmon fishing today, my fucking front yard(gravel) is tore the fuck up. I see this by my doorstep:
 Me and my neighbor/budy josh have a lot of things in common it turns out. 

They're building a fucking huge grow right by lmao


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 23, 2017)

5 hours of sleep, Thank You Mendo Breath


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 23, 2017)

@srh88


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 23, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> 5 hours of sleep, Thank You Mendo Breath


Is 5 hrs a good thing? Not to me bro. 9pm- 4am are my hours.
The mendo B is just an average strain to me. Beautiful yes. Unique check. But It is such a mellow high to me. Never really noticed the medicinal qualities of it. But everyone loves it! Must be me.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 23, 2017)

I agree avg. I can smoke on it all day, but for some reason I just sleep longer afterwards. (then other strains)


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 23, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> I agree avg. I can smoke on it all day, but for some reason I just sleep longer afterwards. (then other strains)


You want some nighty-night time meds. You need some blue knight. Omg bro. isn't the best for indoor but finishes hella early outdoor. It does work indoor too though. So tastey also omfg. If you remind me, I'll bring cuts to the bbq


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 23, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> You want some nighty-night time meds. You need some blue knight. Omg bro. isn't the best for indoor but finishes hella early outdoor. It does work indoor too though. So tastey also omfg. If you remind me, I'll bring cuts to the bbq


Thanks I'll look it up, I grow for a buddy that likes couchlock with a bit of drool.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 23, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Thanks I'll look it up, I grow for a buddy that likes couchlock with a bit of drool.


It's a strain invented nearby. Blue dragon X kryptonite.
Super sedative strain.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 23, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> It's a strain invented nearby. Blue dragon X kryptonite.
> Super sedative strain.


Did you look into the dreamstar?


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 23, 2017)

I've done a terrible thing ...I forgot about Baby G today ....worst part is I skipped yesterday to ....so I'm headed to grab a pack of smokes some drank and to pop in on Baby G real quick ....my wife laughs because I bring up baby Gary all the time .....let's just pretend I had green houses full of fat girls ...which I don't of course((cough)) .....she thinks it's funny I've grown so fond of my lil Baby Gar.....if Baby G isn't to upset with me, il see what's up with some night time glamour shots.

Off I go


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 23, 2017)

Baby Gar was happy to see me and doing great for a neglected little outdoor plant ....growing in my first ever recycled mix soil....if I had a large green house full of these as well as many other delicious strains ...I'd be on to something ....maybe next time .......almost time for bed....

Night guys and gals ...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 24, 2017)

I secured my perimeter


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 24, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I secured my perimeter


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 24, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> .. I like high-end optics.


I have always regretted never picking up a set of these some decades ago when they were relatively cheap along with an ENIGMA. 

https://houseofwhitley.com/product-category/naval-big-eye-binoculars/


----------



## Venus55 (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Indacouch (Sep 24, 2017)

So I have little yellow finches that play in a tree above my green houses ....they eat the seeds and drop these little husks everywhere...needless to say these things get everywhere ....I'm trying to figure out a way to stop these from coming in my most north positioned G house ....I don't wana cut the tree ...I enjoy the watching the birds and squirrels when I water .....any ideas for next year guys/gals?


Maybe a double entrance on that house ....idk


Anyways, good morning everyone ....going to buy some brand new trimmers in a few hours .....getting the dry room ready and to temp ....that's rite folks ....it's time for some girls to graduate out of the houses ....got some strains that will go several more weeks ....but today it starts ......just wana say thank you again to Annie,Canna for all your help....you guys made my line up that much more epic....thank you so much and goodies coming soon.......also thank you to Gary ...the soil test turned out amazing Bro ...I appreciate your help ....you guys are awesome .....I could smell my girls damn near a mile out this morning .....hope every one has a good harvest this year.

-Inda


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 24, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> View attachment 4015805


A little lower would have been nice


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 24, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4015879
> So I have little yellow finches that play in a tree above my green houses ....they eat the seeds and drop these little husks everywhere...needless to say these things get everywhere ....I'm trying to figure out a way to stop these from coming in my most north positioned G house ....I don't wana cut the tree ...I enjoy the watching the birds and squirrels when I water .....any ideas for next year guys/gals?
> 
> 
> ...


Screen net over the affected area?


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 24, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Screen net over the affected area?


That's an idea .....these birds come in and make the mess rite at the end each year ....I guess I could put my door on the other side for next year ....it's not really even a huge problem ...literally effects one plant closest to the door, and I may only pick 2 or 3 of em off a huge cola...others won't have any ...I wonder if I can buy one of those fans that blow hella hard when the door is opened ....I forgot I'm guna do some serious upgrades for next year ....I may just put my door on the south side of that house ......ready to trim Annie ?

Lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 24, 2017)

Good morning! Indacouch your garden looks fantastic! Beautiful work! I suggest cutting down the tree. you will be challenged by this tree problem and possibly more problems from this tree. with the tree so close to your house, like it falling on your house from a storm . Roots uplifting your home foundation. Good luck mate!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm thinking about plunking down the money for a fishing license (+ salmon). Not sure if it's worth the effort. Catching fish is fun and all, but the only place I do well casting from the shore is where pink salmon spawn. The upside is that they are *really* easy to catch. If you get there at just the right time, it's possible to hook a fish on every cast. 
The downside is that the fish are beat up old boots and definitely *not* good table fare. The only time I've kept pinks from spawning grounds was when I wanted eggs for coho. 
Anyhoo... 
Have you guys every used fish in your outdoor garden? I was thinking I could slice em up & bury the suckers in my garden for next year. (Might have to freeze em until the garden is ready -- probably November-ish.) 
My dogs don't like fish, so it's unlikely they would mess with it after it's buried. We don't get many raccoons & possums.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 24, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm thinking about plunking down the money for a fishing license (+ salmon). Not sure if it's worth the effort. Catching fish is fun and all, but the only place I do well casting from the shore is where pink salmon spawn. The upside is that they are *really* easy to catch. If you get there at just the right time, it's possible to hook a fish on every cast.
> The downside is that the fish are beat up old boots and definitely *not* good table fare. The only time I've kept pinks from spawning grounds was when I wanted eggs for coho.
> Anyhoo...
> Have you guys every used fish in your outdoor garden? I was thinking I could slice em up & bury the suckers in my garden for next year. (Might have to freeze em until the garden is ready -- probably November-ish.)
> My dogs don't like fish, so it's unlikely they would mess with it after it's buried. We don't get many raccoons & possums.


"using perfectly good fish for fertilizer was an immoral waste of food, and a 1919 California state law explicitly demanded that sardines should be destined only for cans."

You could reduce it. lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 24, 2017)

Stool burgers with fresh garden tomatoes on the side.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 24, 2017)

Enjoying the alcohol dissolving trimming residue into dermal regions of my hands,
once your ears get red you can wash with water.  (Ive turned into bathtub junkie)


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 24, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Enjoying the alcohol dissolving trimming residue into dermal regions of my hands,
> once you ears get red you can wash with water.  (Ive turned into bathtub junkie)


It's about to start for me to ....I hate this part ....

First plant is always kinda fun ....after that I'm pissed ..lol


Good thing I only have one


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 24, 2017)

Lil T-Bone steak out in the barn tonight .....sssshhhh don't tell momma ....trimmings hard work.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 24, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> "using perfectly good fish for fertilizer was an immoral waste of food, and a 1919 California state law explicitly demanded that sardines should be destined only for cans."
> 
> You could reduce it. lol


Calling spawned out fish "perfectly good" is a stretch. I think I've still got the video of a male humpy I caught that had no ass! It was pretty feisty for a fish w/no butt hole. 
I don't feel bad about keeping fish for my garden since they are already done spawning by the time I catch them. Many females can't spawn because there's no room & they die with a belly full of eggs. 
Males just fight until they die. 
Apparently they like biting each other in the ass...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 24, 2017)

I'll save a nice bright pink with lice if we're cooking on the beach or for dog food.
After they start getting dark, develop the hump & Kype my dog won't even touch them - he knows what swimming fertilizer looks like too.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 24, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> It's about to start for me to ....I hate this part ....
> 
> First plant is always kinda fun ....after that I'm pissed ..lol
> 
> ...


Little bit at a time, don't kill the job.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 24, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Little bit at a time, don't kill the job.
> View attachment 4016274


Just pulled into the house myself ....got everyone nice and warm with plenty of goodies and warm beds up there if they get tired .....il be rite back at it after lil Inda is in school ....My face is beat red and sinuses are awake ..lol.....like cutting onions only different .....get this first wave done and in about 3 weeks il get the rest done .....gotta work in helping out that old dude within the month as well .....but it's time for a hot shower and a warm bed ....this will be life for the next month ....I'm actually kinda glad I got a staggerd crop this year ....gives me a lil break in between and this stuff will be well into cure before the next wave ....looks real nice .....congrats


Good night guys and gals....


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 25, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> .. I suggest cutting down the tree. you will be challenged by this tree problem and possibly more problems from this tree. with the tree so close to your house, like it falling on your house from a storm . Roots uplifting your home foundation. Good luck mate!


spoken like a homeowner that's had tree problems  I don't like them next to a house either. Had 2 "incidents" before


----------



## ANC (Sep 25, 2017)

We are not allowed to use potable water to wash cars due to the drought.
We just had a rain shower, I was outdoors with a cloth and car soap.
I'm sweaty and wet to the bone but I can see the car again.

I have a little tip. If the black plastics and rubber on your car start looking faded, take a bit of baby oil on a cloth and wipe it down. It will clean out the dirt and refresh the plastic and vinyl without getting everything glossy and oily looking. You can use it in and outside of the car. Dryer plastics like the dash will absorb it faster so it may need a second coat a few days later to just top up those spots.... Also, it makes your car smell nice.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## 420God (Sep 25, 2017)

Halfway through my first day back at work. Working on a big semi dump trailer.


----------



## ANC (Sep 25, 2017)

All that welding must mess with your eyes.​


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 25, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4016491 View attachment 4016492 View attachment 4016494


I didn't grow up in trout country (not freshwater trout at least) - this is what I cut my teeth on.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 25, 2017)

Yikes, hope that's not what it looks like:


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 25, 2017)

420God said:


> Halfway through my first day back at work. Working on a big semi dump trailer.
> 
> View attachment 4016629


Nice.

Watch that cord if you drop the weight down on that pad. Seen a guy get electrocuted in a similar fashion.

I'm sure you know. More of a psa.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 25, 2017)

Oh. Having a harvest meal I guess you could say.

Everything in there was grown or raised by the family and I.

I just realised I forgot the carrots.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 25, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Yikes, hope that's not what it looks like:
> View attachment 4016702


Just making sure it stays grounded.


----------



## ANC (Sep 25, 2017)

My mom always said I'd never make a good farmer as I would name all the animals.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 25, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Just making sure it stays grounded.


I used to tack my ground to my work.


----------



## dstroy (Sep 25, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Oh. Having a harvest meal I guess you could say.
> 
> Everything in there was grown or raised by the family and I.
> View attachment 4016712
> I just realised I forgot the carrots.


Fuckin nice! I love chicken in the crock pot. 


My wife says you should never forget the carrots.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 25, 2017)

dstroy said:


> Fuckin nice! I love chicken in the crock pot.
> 
> 
> My wife says you should never forget the carrots.


Lukily I just put the vegetables in. Wife is going to make cornbread.

Its a turkey pan.


----------



## TacoMac (Sep 25, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 4006114


You are SOOOOOOooooooo bad. Don't you ever change!


----------



## dangledo (Sep 25, 2017)

Couple cups of canna-coffee
 

Then a couple bloody maria's 

 

Yea patron is absolutely terrible in a bloody. Still had two though


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 25, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> spoken like a homeowner that's had tree problems  I don't like them next to a house either. Had 2 "incidents" before


Yes, Barnbuster, you are correct. The neighborhood where I had my previous home was plagued with tree problems . It seemed every home property had serious tree problems. If I were to ever be a homeowner again , one of the criteria I would look for would be no trees on the outside property at all. Trees Only allowed in the house.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 25, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I didn't grow up in trout country (not freshwater trout at least) - this is what I cut my teeth on.


I'd rather catch snook and tarpon ANYDAY. 

I grew up next to the Ocean so the trout thing is newer to me.

one of my favorite things about trout is : They don't live in ugly places.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 25, 2017)

ANC said:


> We are not allowed to use potable water to wash cars due to the drought.
> We just had a rain shower, I was outdoors with a cloth and car soap.
> I'm sweaty and wet to the bone but I can see the car again.
> 
> I have a little tip. If the black plastics and rubber on your car start looking faded, take a bit of baby oil on a cloth and wipe it down. It will clean out the dirt and refresh the plastic and vinyl without getting everything glossy and oily looking. You can use it in and outside of the car. Dryer plastics like the dash will absorb it faster so it may need a second coat a few days later to just top up those spots.... Also, it makes your car smell nice.


My wife likes to wash the car in the rain. I've done it a few times myself.


----------



## 420God (Sep 25, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Yikes, hope that's not what it looks like:
> View attachment 4016702


Yeah, there's no safety rules at this place. Don't have to wear glasses, can smoke anytime/anywhere in the shop. It's a small mom and pop place and they don't really give a shit about much as long as you're a good worker. Kinda the reason I like this place, it's very chill. Only one shift and I work from 8- 4:30, never any overtime and they don't keep track of attendance as long as you don't abuse it. Pay is pretty competitive for this area too.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 25, 2017)

420God said:


> Yeah, there's no safety rules at this place. Don't have to wear glasses, can smoke anytime/anywhere in the shop. It's a small mom and pop place and they don't really give a shit about much as long as you're a good worker. Kinda the reason I like this place, it's very chill. Only one shift and I work from 8- 4:30, never any overtime and they don't keep track of attendance as long as you don't abuse it. Pay is pretty competitive for this area too.


Hmmmm. I know of a place just like that.

To be honest, I had a bit of Déjà vu looking at the pic.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 25, 2017)

420God said:


> Halfway through my first day back at work. Working on a big semi dump trailer.
> 
> View attachment 4016629


That is a hell of a set of saw horses.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2017)

Bareback said:


> That is a hell of a set of saw horses.


LOL I just wanna play with the welder!!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 25, 2017)

I've been working on this POS S10 Blazer i got stuck with, for 3 days now. Had to replace the wiper/ high beam/ directional switch. Everything in this truck is wired thorough that damn thing. High beams didn't work, emergency flashers didn't work but it was clicking all the time, brake lights were on all the time, horn didn't work unless you hit the directional lever..Fucked up design. Then I had to fix the hvac flapper that the actuator arm broke off of. Everything i read said the dash needed to come out, they were wrong. A hooked pick and long screwdriver pried the arm off, I epoxied it back together, smoked a bowl while it dried, then was able to maneuver it into position and clip it back on with some long needle nose pliers. 

Went to pull it out and clean it yesterday and popped the main brake line to the rear, . Bent up a new line, got it installed and couldn't get any pressure to the rear. WTF? Found a cracked fitting that was leaking, replaced it ands still no rear brakes. After hours trying to bleed it, I pulled the master cylinder thinking it was bad, even though it was dry. I flushed the reservoir, which was filthy, pulled the piston out of it and other than being a little dirty, it's fine. Then I hit the drain pan I was working in, flipped it over and covered myself in used brake fluid... So now I'm smoking another bowl, then I'm going to go put it back together, bench bleed the master, then work my way through bleeding the system again and hope I get brakes. I need to move this thing and make a few bucks, but all this BS work is eating my profit.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I've been working on this POS S10 Blazer i got stuck with, for 3 days now. Had to replace the wiper/ high beam/ directional switch. Everything in this truck is wired thorough that damn thing. High beams didn't work, emergency flashers didn't work but it was clicking all the time, brake lights were on all the time, horn didn't work unless you hit the directional lever..Fucked up design. Then I had to fix the hvac flapper that the actuator arm broke off of. Everything i read said the dash needed to come out, they were wrong. A hooked pick and long screwdriver pried the arm off, I epoxied it back together, smoked a bowl while it dried, then was able to maneuver it into position and clip it back on with some long needle nose pliers.
> 
> Went to pull it out and clean it yesterday and popped the main brake line to the rear, . Bent up a new line, got it installed and couldn't get any pressure to the rear. WTF? Found a cracked fitting that was leaking, replaced it ands still no rear brakes. After hours trying to bleed it, I pulled the master cylinder thinking it was bad, even though it was dry. I flushed the reservoir, which was filthy, pulled the piston out of it and other than being a little dirty, it's fine. Then I hit the drain pan I was working in, flipped it over and covered myself in used brake fluid... So now I'm smoking another bowl, then I'm going to go put it back together, bench bleed the master, then work my way through bleeding the system again and hope I get brakes. I need to move this thing and make a few bucks, but all this BS work is eating my profit.


LOL Try that on a human, replace their aortic valve and everything south starts leaking once you've pressured the f'n system. So then it's goretex and more goretex LOL at least you can take a break we had to stick with the mother until he was off the table. Then what does he do? Takes up smoking again.......


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 25, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I just wanna play with the welder!!


Maybe he'll let you use his tools when you're done


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Maybe he'll let you use his tools when you're done


The trick there is you gotta have more and better tools than I have  or have a set of particular skills....

Edit: PS I'm sure @420God has both


----------



## dstroy (Sep 25, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I've been working on this POS S10 Blazer i got stuck with, for 3 days now. Had to replace the wiper/ high beam/ directional switch. Everything in this truck is wired thorough that damn thing. High beams didn't work, emergency flashers didn't work but it was clicking all the time, brake lights were on all the time, horn didn't work unless you hit the directional lever..Fucked up design. Then I had to fix the hvac flapper that the actuator arm broke off of. Everything i read said the dash needed to come out, they were wrong. A hooked pick and long screwdriver pried the arm off, I epoxied it back together, smoked a bowl while it dried, then was able to maneuver it into position and clip it back on with some long needle nose pliers.
> 
> Went to pull it out and clean it yesterday and popped the main brake line to the rear, . Bent up a new line, got it installed and couldn't get any pressure to the rear. WTF? Found a cracked fitting that was leaking, replaced it ands still no rear brakes. After hours trying to bleed it, I pulled the master cylinder thinking it was bad, even though it was dry. I flushed the reservoir, which was filthy, pulled the piston out of it and other than being a little dirty, it's fine. Then I hit the drain pan I was working in, flipped it over and covered myself in used brake fluid... So now I'm smoking another bowl, then I'm going to go put it back together, bench bleed the master, then work my way through bleeding the system again and hope I get brakes. I need to move this thing and make a few bucks, but all this BS work is eating my profit.


Is this one of the s10s that you have to hook a scan tool up to get the abs mod to open passages so you can bleed it?


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 25, 2017)

Trimming......


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 25, 2017)

To be honest though I wear safety gear. I've seen some rough accidents and a couple deaths from preventable causes.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Trimming......


Ha ha! I've got three more weeks  then you can laugh at me ...... 
PS I'd hate to be trimming 'those' tomatoes, what a pita


----------



## 420God (Sep 25, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> To be honest though I wear safety gear. I've seen some rough accidents and a couple deaths from preventable causes.


I grab safety glasses any time I have to grind, they get too fogged up under the helmet though. It was hot as hell today so I didn't wear my jacket and got a little weld flash.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 25, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Trimming......


Wish I was..


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 25, 2017)

dstroy said:


> Is this one of the s10s that you have to hook a scan tool up to get the abs mod to open passages so you can bleed it?


Maybe? I can't find a conclusive answer. My scan tool won't access the ABS system on it, but it does on other cars, so IDK if my scan tool just can't access it on this particular truck and I need a different scanner or if there's just no ABS functions to access. It's a 2000, which seems to be around the changeover years for needing a special scan tool to reset it. 

The way things have gone with everything else on it, I probably need that scanner.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 25, 2017)

420God said:


> I grab safety glasses any time I have to grind, they get too fogged up under the helmet though. It was hot as hell today so I didn't wear my jacket and got a little weld flash.


I had a grinding wheel on a die grinder blow up and it took out my eye, no safety glasses and I have had metal shavings go around a face shield, around safety glasses and right into my eye. I can't win, my eyes are like magnets, I've been to the ER over a dozen times to have shit drilled out, not to mention the multiple times I dug something out myself with a qtip, toothpick..or a pin...lol. 
And I still forget to put safety glasses on half the time.

Flash burn isn't too bad, it's the slag beads embedded in the arms that sucks.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2017)

dstroy said:


> Is this one of the s10s that you have to hook a scan tool up to get the abs mod to open passages so you can bleed it?


Hubby said, proportioning valve... ??


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 25, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Hubby said, proportioning valve... ??


That's part of the ABS module on this thing. I think It's F.U.B.A.R and I'm S.O.L.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 25, 2017)

420God said:


> I grab safety glasses any time I have to grind, they get too fogged up under the helmet though. It was hot as hell today so I didn't wear my jacket and got a little weld flash.


You know when you drill soft metals you get long squirel tails?

I was using a pneumatic drill and one of those pieces of aluminum made it past safety glasses and a face shield.

Its hard not to move an eye on the way to the ER.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 25, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> You know when you drill soft metals you get long squirel tails?
> 
> I was using a pneumatic drill and one of those pieces of aluminum made it past safety glasses and a face shield.
> 
> Its hard not to move an eye on the way to the ER.


You know how many of those i've gotten in my eyeballs? 2 times it was so bad i had to go to the hospital. I fought wearing safety glasses. I So dumb. As a metal stud framer, it's in evitable you're gonna get shit in your eyes. Shavings from self-tappers, chopsaw blade(abbrasive blades) crap, lots of things. If i had to do it all again though, you bet i'd wear them things at all times.

On a sunny day, i close my eyes and look up towards the sun. It's like there's a bunch of worms squirming around lol.

I'm surprised i can see as good as i can considering. The hearing is a dif story


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 25, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> You know how many of those i've gotten in my eyeballs? 2 times it was so bad i had to go to the hospital. I fought wearing safety glasses. I So dumb. As a metal stud framer, it's in evitable you're gonna get shit in your eyes. Shavings from self-tappers, chopsaw blade(abbrasive blades) crap, lots of things. If i had to do it all again though, you bet i'd wear them things at all times.
> 
> On a sunny day, i close my eyes and look up towards the sun. It's like there's a bunch of worms squirming around lol.
> 
> I'm surprised i can see as good as i can considering. The hearing is a dif story


I'm quite lucky myself.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 25, 2017)

Over head welding and grinding sucks , and will a name like bareback ( yes I got that name from not wearing a shirt ) I'm definitely wearing my share of burn marks.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 25, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Over head welding and grinding sucks , and will a name like bareback ( yes I got that name from not wearing a shirt ) I'm definitely wearing my share of burn marks.


I wasn't wearing my leathers one time welding stickers(Zbar) up to the steel overhead before our plasterers came through fireproofing. Pretty standard shit, anyways that one time some slag went down my chest and ended up getting stuck in between my pants and my lower stomach. Fucking sucked bad for months. It got hella infected. It hurt strapping my bags on forever! But yeah, i've fucked myself up from welding overhead many times too lmao


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 25, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I wasn't wearing my leathers one time welding stickers(Zbar) up to the steel overhead before our plasterers came through fireproofing. Pretty standard shit, anyways that one time some slag went down my chest and ended up getting stuck in between my pants and my lower stomach. Fucking sucked bad for months. It got hella infected. It hurt strapping my bags on forever! But yeah, i've fucked myself up from welding overhead many times too lmao





whitebb2727 said:


> You know when you drill soft metals you get long squirel tails?
> 
> I was using a pneumatic drill and one of those pieces of aluminum made it past safety glasses and a face shield.
> 
> Its hard not to move an eye on the way to the ER.





WeedFreak78 said:


> I had a grinding wheel on a die grinder blow up and it took out my eye, no safety glasses and I have had metal shavings go around a face shield, around safety glasses and right into my eye. I can't win, my eyes are like magnets, I've been to the ER over a dozen times to have shit drilled out, not to mention the multiple times I dug something out myself with a qtip, toothpick..or a pin...lol.
> And I still forget to put safety glasses on half the time.
> 
> Flash burn isn't too bad, it's the slag beads embedded in the arms that sucks.



Last week I was sorting sheet music and I got a nasty fucking paper cut. It REALLY hurt and bled a bit. So I know what you guys are talking about...


----------



## Bareback (Sep 25, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I wasn't wearing my leathers one time welding stickers(Zbar) up to the steel overhead before our plasterers came through fireproofing. Pretty standard shit, anyways that one time some slag went down my chest and ended up getting stuck in between my pants and my lower stomach. Fucking sucked bad for months. It got hella infected. It hurt strapping my bags on forever! But yeah, i've fucked myself up from welding overhead many times too lmao


My step dad is a structural and pipe welder , and I have lots of burned stories and tonight I'm sharing this one . I was 18 and weighed about 135# my step dad was about 190# , we were fitting and welding some I beam , riding these beams that are being placed with a crane . I'm on one side of the hookup and he's on the other , so naturally his side is lower than mine, and as he is welding a big ball of slag falls onto the beam and heads down hill right for his ball sack ( hehehe ) as it starts to burn him he is squeezing his ass cheeks to try and make his ass hop over the red hot slag it burns his ass, balls, and his legs. And yeah it took months to heal. 

Ok one more. 
One day in Stockbridge GA we are working on a water treatment plant . I have a project installing Leopold filters, and my step dad is in the pipe gallery with his own crew , I noticed his crew members running out of the hole but he doesn't come out so I run in and he is standing on his head with water up to his chest trying to weld a pipe that had ruptured and was quickly filling the room with water. As he serfasted for air I asked if I could help and he said hold my leg ( I new it would suck because it takes the shock off him and puts it on me) and now ever second he's welding I'm getting shocked . By the time he finishes I was well electrocuted .

Fun fun and now why I like to drink.

Ok one more my stepdad was grinding in a pipe gallery when the grinding wheel exploded in his face the rotating bits grad and snatch his toung out of his mouth and slpit it from the front to the back, inter and outer stiches and sevrald hours later they sent him home with 15% of living ( swelling and infection) but he lived.

I have lots more and some have bodies and no funny endings.


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 25, 2017)

Cleaning the whole fuckin house


----------



## Venus55 (Sep 25, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Last week I was sorting sheet music and I got a nasty fucking paper cut. It REALLY hurt and bled a bit. So I know what you guys are talking about...


LOL


----------



## Bareback (Sep 25, 2017)

Ohh snap 

Today is my 29 anniversary.
It's been a long time and I love her more every day.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 25, 2017)

Bareback said:


> My step dad is a structural and pipe welder , and I have lots of burned stories and tonight I'm sharing this one . I was 18 and weighed about 135# my step dad was about 190# , we were fitting and welding some I beam , riding these beams that are being placed with a crane . I'm on one side of the hookup and he's on the other , so naturally his side is lower than mine, and as he is welding a big ball of slag falls onto the beam and heads down hill right for his ball sack ( hehehe ) as it starts to burn him he is squeezing his ass cheeks to try and make his ass hop over the red hot slag it burns his ass, balls, and his legs. And yeah it took months to heal.
> 
> Ok one more.
> One day in Stockbridge GA we are working on a water treatment plant . I have a project installing Leopold filters, and my step dad is in the pipe gallery with his own crew , I noticed his crew members running out of the hole but he doesn't come out so I run in and he is standing on his head with water up to his chest trying to weld a pipe that had ruptured and was quickly filling the room with water. As he serfasted for air I asked if I could help and he said hold my leg ( I new it would suck because it takes the shock off him and puts it on me) and now ever second he's welding I'm getting shocked . By the time he finishes I was well electrocuted .
> ...


Fucking dangerous shit bro!

I got a story of my buddy dying from a buzzbox on a jobsite. On a fucking hospital no less! Long story, but involves knicks in the leed. Wetter than shit. And must have been a bad gfi temp box.
My one buddy was welding stickers in front of my other buddy(plasterer)waiting so he can start spraying his fireproofing. Next thing you know my buddy up on the scaffolding welding stuck his rod. He lifted his hood and our buddy was bouncing on the ground. He grabbed the ground clamp standing in water with knicks in the leed and a bad temp box.
Just absolutely horrible man. They found speed in his blood. Totally nullified any kind of lawsuit. His wife got 1000 dollars from their union. I hate thinking about that shit.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 25, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Fucking dangerous shit bro!
> 
> I got a story of my buddy dying from a buzzbox on a jobsite. On a fucking hospital no less! Long story, but involves knicks in the lead. Wetter than shit. And must have been a bad gfi temp box.
> My one buddy was welding stickers in front of my other buddy(plasterer)waiting so he can start spraying his fireproofing. Next thing you know my buddy up on the scaffolding welding stuck his rod. He lifted his hood and our buddy was bouncing on the ground. He grabbed the ground clamp standing in water with knicks in the lead and a bad temp box.
> Just absolutely horrible man. They found speed in his blood. Totally nullified any kind of lawsuit. His wife got 1000 dollars from their union. I hate even thinking about that shit.


Yeah sorry about buddy man 


That's why I left out the bad shit .


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 25, 2017)

Rough start for us, but we held in there for the win!


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 25, 2017)

Progress is being made on the first wave of ladies ....I'm usually super excited around this time, except for the trimming ....fuck I hate trimming..and the people who trim for me are awesome ...they tell me not to worry about it and I don't have to be there ...I completely trust them obviously, but I feel bad if I'm not doing my part to help .....but today I had to rush away from the farm and pick up lil Inda from school early ...he's been dealing with chest pains for a while now ....he's had tests done and a few trips to the hospital because of this ....so tomorrow the children's hospital got him rite in for a cardiology app ....any prayers and or good vibes would be awesome guys ....hopefully we can get to the bottom of all this.

Long drive ahead of us tomorrow to take the little guy to the hospital ....so time to burn one and go to bed.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 25, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Fucking dangerous shit bro!
> 
> I got a story of my buddy dying from a buzzbox on a jobsite. On a fucking hospital no less! Long story, but involves knicks in the lead. Wetter than shit. And must have been a bad gfi temp box.
> My one buddy was welding stickers in front of my other buddy(plasterer)waiting so he can start spraying his fireproofing. Next thing you know my buddy up on the scaffolding welding stuck his rod. He lifted his hood and our buddy was bouncing on the ground. He grabbed the ground clamp standing in water with knicks in the lead and a bad temp box.
> Just absolutely horrible man. They found speed in his blood. Totally nullified any kind of lawsuit. His wife got 1000 dollars from their union. I hate thinking about that shit.


No shit. 

I left a company because of shit like that. Couple guys got hurt, one killed and two poisoned by hazardous materials and the company covered it up.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 25, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Progress is being made on the first wave of ladies ....I'm usually super excited around this time, except for the trimming ....fuck I hate trimming..and the people who trim for me are awesome ...they tell me not to worry about it and I don't have to be there ...I completely trust them obviously, but I feel bad if I'm not doing my part to help .....but today I had to rush away from the farm and pick up lil Inda from school early ...he's been dealing with chest pains for a while now ....he's had tests done and a few trips to the hospital because of this ....so tomorrow the children's hospital got him rite in for a cardiology app ....any prayers and or good vibes would be awesome guys ....hopefully we can get to the bottom of all this.
> 
> Long drive ahead of us tomorrow to take the little guy to the hospital ....so time to burn one and go to bed.


Good vibes sent my friend. Hope everything is ok.


----------



## ANC (Sep 25, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> You know when you drill soft metals you get long squirel tails?
> 
> I was using a pneumatic drill and one of those pieces of aluminum made it past safety glasses and a face shield.
> 
> Its hard not to move an eye on the way to the ER.


At least when it is ferrous you can try a magnet to pull crap out of your eyes.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 25, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Progress is being made on the first wave of ladies ....I'm usually super excited around this time, except for the trimming ....fuck I hate trimming..and the people who trim for me are awesome ...they tell me not to worry about it and I don't have to be there ...I completely trust them obviously, but I feel bad if I'm not doing my part to help .....but today I had to rush away from the farm and pick up lil Inda from school early ...he's been dealing with chest pains for a while now ....he's had tests done and a few trips to the hospital because of this ....so tomorrow the children's hospital got him rite in for a cardiology app ....any prayers and or good vibes would be awesome guys ....hopefully we can get to the bottom of all this.
> 
> Long drive ahead of us tomorrow to take the little guy to the hospital ....so time to burn one and go to bed.



Innocent little kids in pain. It makes no sense to me and I think it's the main reason I don't believe in a god. Best of luck to you and the little guy, keep us updated...


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 26, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I've been working on this POS S10 Blazer i got stuck with, for 3 days now. Had to replace the wiper/ high beam/ directional switch. Everything in this truck is wired thorough that damn thing. High beams didn't work, emergency flashers didn't work but it was clicking all the time, brake lights were on all the time, horn didn't work unless you hit the directional lever..Fucked up design. Then I had to fix the hvac flapper that the actuator arm broke off of. Everything i read said the dash needed to come out, they were wrong. A hooked pick and long screwdriver pried the arm off, I epoxied it back together, smoked a bowl while it dried, then was able to maneuver it into position and clip it back on with some long needle nose pliers.
> 
> Went to pull it out and clean it yesterday and popped the main brake line to the rear, . Bent up a new line, got it installed and couldn't get any pressure to the rear. WTF? Found a cracked fitting that was leaking, replaced it ands still no rear brakes. After hours trying to bleed it, I pulled the master cylinder thinking it was bad, even though it was dry. I flushed the reservoir, which was filthy, pulled the piston out of it and other than being a little dirty, it's fine. Then I hit the drain pan I was working in, flipped it over and covered myself in used brake fluid... So now I'm smoking another bowl, then I'm going to go put it back together, bench bleed the master, then work my way through bleeding the system again and hope I get brakes. I need to move this thing and make a few bucks, but all this BS work is eating my profit.


old hyd brake/clutch systems are a real PITA to work on


----------



## Venus55 (Sep 26, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Rough start for us, but we held in there for the win!
> View attachment 4016960


Haha no way!!


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm fuckin sore from carting a room and half of shit piled from floor to just about shoulder height. So glad it wasn't like how it was a decade ago.

I would have said fucken move it yourself.


----------



## Venus55 (Sep 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Progress is being made on the first wave of ladies ....I'm usually super excited around this time, except for the trimming ....fuck I hate trimming..and the people who trim for me are awesome ...they tell me not to worry about it and I don't have to be there ...I completely trust them obviously, but I feel bad if I'm not doing my part to help .....but today I had to rush away from the farm and pick up lil Inda from school early ...he's been dealing with chest pains for a while now ....he's had tests done and a few trips to the hospital because of this ....so tomorrow the children's hospital got him rite in for a cardiology app ....any prayers and or good vibes would be awesome guys ....hopefully we can get to the bottom of all this.
> 
> Long drive ahead of us tomorrow to take the little guy to the hospital ....so time to burn one and go to bed.


Good luck x


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 26, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> old hyd brake/clutch systems are a real PITA to work on


I spent 1/2 a day trying to bleed the brakes on a pos jeep I needed "out of the driveway" I decided to wait for help, loaded it on the trailer and hauled it 150 mi to the other place, pulled it off the trailer and the brakes worked great. fml


----------



## 420God (Sep 26, 2017)

I've accomplished being married for 14 years now.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 26, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Fucking dangerous shit bro!
> 
> I got a story of my buddy dying from a buzzbox on a jobsite. On a fucking hospital no less! Long story, but involves knicks in the leed. Wetter than shit. And must have been a bad gfi temp box.
> My one buddy was welding stickers in front of my other buddy(plasterer)waiting so he can start spraying his fireproofing. Next thing you know my buddy up on the scaffolding welding stuck his rod. He lifted his hood and our buddy was bouncing on the ground. He grabbed the ground clamp standing in water with knicks in the leed and a bad temp box.
> Just absolutely horrible man. They found speed in his blood. Totally nullified any kind of lawsuit. His wife got 1000 dollars from their union. I hate thinking about that shit.


Hard to like these reply. I too had a friend get electricuted , he was welding something I wasn't there, any he got hit with 660v it went in his arm and out his foot. They revived him some how but he was never the same person. A real shame to we grew up together and were all into heavy metal and went to see loads of concerts together, damn I miss my friend.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 26, 2017)

420God said:


> I've accomplished being married for 14 years now.
> 
> View attachment 4017042


Let me be the first with the congrats!


----------



## Bareback (Sep 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Progress is being made on the first wave of ladies ....I'm usually super excited around this time, except for the trimming ....fuck I hate trimming..and the people who trim for me are awesome ...they tell me not to worry about it and I don't have to be there ...I completely trust them obviously, but I feel bad if I'm not doing my part to help .....but today I had to rush away from the farm and pick up lil Inda from school early ...he's been dealing with chest pains for a while now ....he's had tests done and a few trips to the hospital because of this ....so tomorrow the children's hospital got him rite in for a cardiology app ....any prayers and or good vibes would be awesome guys ....hopefully we can get to the bottom of all this.
> 
> Long drive ahead of us tomorrow to take the little guy to the hospital ....so time to burn one and go to bed.


Praying for little Inda, big Inda and Mrs Inda.
I hope it is not serious .


----------



## Venus55 (Sep 26, 2017)

420God said:


> I've accomplished being married for 14 years now.
> 
> View attachment 4017042


Your wife is beautiful (oh and you'll pass) lol. 
Gorgeous couple. Congratulations! May there be many more years together to come


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 26, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Good vibes sent my friend. Hope everything is ok.





Bareback said:


> Praying for little Inda, big Inda and Mrs Inda.
> I hope it is not serious .





Venus55 said:


> Good luck x





tyler.durden said:


> Innocent little kids in pain. It makes no sense to me and I think it's the main reason I don't believe in a god. Best of luck to you and the little guy, keep us updated...


Thanks everyone means a lot ....anything I figure out il let you guys know.



Going to check in on the progress on the farm and drop a few things off....Then off to the children's hospital.


----------



## lokie (Sep 26, 2017)

420God said:


> I've accomplished being married for 14 years now.
> 
> View attachment 4017042


Congratulations . 

Whenever asked how long have I been married my response is "collectively or consecutively ?


----------



## april (Sep 26, 2017)

My newest baby girl... omg she's just so darn cute!! Hope everyone is doing well !!


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 26, 2017)

april said:


> View attachment 4017082 View attachment 4017081 My newest baby girl... omg she's just so darn cute!! Hope everyone is doing well !!


awww, is that lil' Muffin 2? Congrats!!


----------



## april (Sep 26, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> awww, is that lil' Muffin 2? Congrats!!


Sure is!! Born on the 4th of July!! man life is truly a beautiful thing! Gonna have 1 more because we both want a boy!! But if we get another girl I'm ok , I adore being pregnant!


----------



## lokie (Sep 26, 2017)

april said:


> Sure is!! Born on the 4th of July!! man life is truly a beautiful thing! Gonna have 1 more because we both want a boy!! But if we get another girl I'm ok , I adore being pregnant!


Being born on the 4th of July is cool. My mom was born on the 4th. There are parties everywhere you go.

My great grandfather was born on December 25th . That must suck.


----------



## april (Sep 26, 2017)

lokie said:


> Being born on the 4th of July is cool. My mom was born on the 4th. There are parties everywhere you go.
> 
> My great grandfather was born on December 25th . That must suck.


We live in Canada so we celebrate on the 1st , My oldest was due around my bday but luckily she was early! I wanna time the next so I can be pregnant during the summer, I want 1 bikini shot prego! I was so busy chasing my toddler I forgot this time!! Ya holiday birthdays sometime suck, I'd hate a Christmas bday, talk about stealing ur glory lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Thanks everyone means a lot ....anything I figure out il let you guys know.
> 
> 
> 
> Going to check in on the progress on the farm and drop a few things off....Then off to the children's hospital.


Hopes and prayers with little inda man.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 26, 2017)

april said:


> Sure is!! Born on the 4th of July!! man life is truly a beautiful thing! Gonna have 1 more because we both want a boy!! But if we get another girl I'm ok , I adore being pregnant!


Congrats.


----------



## ANC (Sep 26, 2017)

Congratumilations! I know everybody says the baby phase is over so quickly, but it really is an understatement.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 26, 2017)

april said:


> We live in Canada so we celebrate on the 1st , My oldest was due around my bday but luckily she was early! I wanna time the next so I can be pregnant during the summer, I want 1 bikini shot prego! I was so busy chasing my toddler I forgot this time!! Ya holiday birthdays sometime suck, I'd hate a Christmas bday, talk about stealing ur glory lol


You know if you spent more time on here and less time in real life...





Oh, wait, It's been awhile since I got lucky. 

Congrats!


----------



## thump easy (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## april (Sep 26, 2017)

ANC said:


> Congratumilations! I know everybody says the baby phase is over so quickly, but it really is an understatement.


Thanks! It does I feel like I missed so much when I had my 2nd I was gone 2 days and my toddler learned 2 new words and how to dance! A yr goes by so fast and the baby days are just beautiful memories!


----------



## april (Sep 26, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> You know if you spent more time on here and less time in real life...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My toddler doesn't allow me to touch my phone.. or pee or eat.. it's her world and I'm just her slave..I swear these days I just think of dick and I'm pregnant lol


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 26, 2017)

Still at the children's hospital...


----------



## srh88 (Sep 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Still at the children's hospital...


good luck to you and the little dude. thats gotta be stressful as hell


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 26, 2017)

srh88 said:


> good luck to you and the little dude. thats gotta be stressful as hell


My first one was rough. Wife and baby were both at very high risk of dying. Medivaced to a well known university hospital.

I was driving 3 hours a day from the hospital to work. I gave a buddy my word I would help him get a business off the ground. 

Baby spent two months in the nicu. 

I don't wish sickness or suffering on anyone's child.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Still at the children's hospital...


Been there a few times so I feel your pain.. hope all is well with lil inda..


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Still at the children's hospital...


Any progress?


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 26, 2017)

EKG was good ....ultra sound is next...


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 26, 2017)

Ultra sound was normal as well 
Now I'm guna scream penis as I run down the hall back to my car .....what a relief 


Back to the farm


----------



## Bareback (Sep 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Ultra sound was normal as well View attachment 4017353
> Now I'm guna scream penis as I run down the hall back to my car .....what a relief
> 
> 
> Back to the farm


Good news.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Ultra sound was normal as well View attachment 4017353
> Now I'm guna scream penis as I run down the hall back to my car .....what a relief
> 
> 
> Back to the farm


Great news. Maybe see if there is a gastric relationship


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 26, 2017)

I fucking knew i had a remodeled kitchen under all the crap! 

Just got done power cleaning my filthy kitchen.
This was a few hrs ago:
 
This is right now:
 
I still need to wipe the appliances down with mineral oil and the cabinets with murphys oil. Can't fucking believe i let it get so fucking dirty. Work hard to remodel the fucker and than let it get that dirty.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Ultra sound was normal as well View attachment 4017353
> Now I'm guna scream penis as I run down the hall back to my car .....what a relief
> 
> 
> Back to the farm


Glad for the good news.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 26, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Great news. Maybe see if there is a gastric relationship


If lil Inda is anything like myself, this is all just a build up to a realllllllly gnarly fart.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm gonna start painting wierd shit on rocks and leaving them for people to find. Here's the first one.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Ultra sound was normal as well View attachment 4017353
> Now I'm guna scream penis as I run down the hall back to my car .....what a relief
> 
> 
> Back to the farm


I'm so glad. Has he also had an echo? Was that clear as well? I figured it was gastric as @Singlemalt said. Now off to the pediatric gastroenterologist. Also to the pediatric allergist and drill down there. I'm very relieved he got a clean bill of health on his heart hun.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 26, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I'm so glad. Has he also had an echo? Was that clear as well? I figured it was gastric as @Singlemalt said. Now off to the pediatric gastroenterologist. Also to the pediatric allergist and drill down there. I'm very relieved he got a clean bill of health on his heart hun.


Me too ...momma has been a nervous wreck for months ...I'm just glad the most serious thing is out of the way ....can't even tell you the weight that's off my shoulders....just pulled into grandmas to pick up chunker ...then I'm guna go home and sit on my ass and do nothing for the next 12 hours....lol ....things will be back to normal now ((thankfully))...cardiologist thinks he may have an injury to his chest wall...so he wants us to keep him from doing anything crazy for the next week and give him anti inflammatory meds 3 times a day .....I've been telling you it seemed way to random to be his heart IMO...and he didn't ever complain until after staying at his cousins to swim beginning of summer ...but when your baby grabs his chest in pain it's unsettling to say the least....just glad that part is over with.....so glad 

I appreciate everyone's concern and kind words thoughts,prayers you guys are awesome....much love 

Inda


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 26, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Rough start for us, but we held in there for the win!
> View attachment 4016960


What's up with Jerry Jones' new hairdo? That florescent yellow looks Trumpish...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 26, 2017)

Processed one of my larger plants today. Took about four hours. 
Pretty sure I've got carpal tunnel syndrome...  

On the bright side, it should help with the smell. 
That plant was definitely the stinkiest of the bunch.


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 26, 2017)

Inspection is done. I guess we passed. But, still. Can't wait to get the fuck away from this place.


----------



## dangledo (Sep 27, 2017)

Good to hear your little man is doing ok @Indacouch. after having one of my own, stories like that get me choked up. My cousin recently lost her 7yo to lung complications stemming from birth. Being completely helpless to do anything scares me most.




On an up note this Little dude had a beach shoot by my wife. Turned out pretty good. I then busted my ass trying to skim board or whatever. Fucking kids make it look easy.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 27, 2017)

dangledo said:


> Good to hear your little man is doing ok @Indacouch. after having one of my own, stories like that get me choked up. My cousin recently lost her 7yo to lung complications stemming from birth. Being completely helpless to do anything scares me most.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that about your cousins little girl ((so sad)) poor little angel((choke me up homie)) ....and the helpless feeling is what was killing me big time ......were so used to having the money or skills to fix stuff we forget about the things we can't ((medical))....so when they pop up it's hard watching the ones you love more than life itself hurt...and not being able to fix it .....I can't even tell you how good I slept last night ...like a baby with a titty in his mouth.



On another note ....that pic turned out awesome above ...I'd do it with my little fat boy ...but he'd need a bigger surf board ..lol...plus size model ....adorable pic ....those are the ones you put above the fire place all blown up for when they get older ....lol


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 27, 2017)

Morning everyone ....off to the farm I go ....to trim and get smacked in the forehead by donkey dick sized colas hanging from the ceiling ....poor me ...someone's gotta do it...


But my old girl is getting picked up today to go for body and paint ....motor is all done and so is the interior ....can't wait to get her back in a few months....my great grandpa bought it brand new ....was my dad's first truck ....I still have the stainless steel rack that my Grt grandpa used to tie cows to for transport to the sales ....way before my time.....lots of family history ......and lots of nasty BB 427 under the hood backed by a built 4 speed and a posi 9 inch geared for shenanigans....
 
All dirty from almond shaking ...but she runs like she wants to hurt you ...bad bitch for sure ...1962 f-100 step side....il show you guys more details later ....but there are tons of subtle details all over this truck ...took me the last 4 years to get her dialed .....can't wait to get it back.....lil Inda has rode in it with me a few times .....I'm afraid for when he gets his license ...he likes riding in the dad's hot rods ....especially when I give it the beans off the line ....kids a speed/torque freak .....wonder where he gets that from..


----------



## Bareback (Sep 27, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Morning everyone ....off to the farm I go ....to trim and get smacked in the forehead by donkey dick sized colas hanging from the ceiling ....poor me ...someone's gotta do it...
> 
> 
> But my old girl is getting picked up today to go for body and paint ....motor is all done and so is the interior ....can't wait to get her back in a few months....my great grandpa bought it brand new ....was my dad's first truck ....I still have the stainless steel rack that my Grt grandpa used to tie cows to for transport to the sales ....way before my time.....lots of family history ......and lots of nasty BB 427 under the hood backed by a built 4 speed and a posi 9 inch geared for shenanigans....
> ...


Awesome truck even better family ties. One of the scariest things I went through with my son was when he got old enough for his motorcycle license, he'd been on dirt since he was was three and really pretty good at motor cross. But I told him the street is different because you have to be responsible ( ahh what ) and if you're having fun your doing it wrong. It didn't take long for him to figure out what I was talking about and he didn't get hurt so ...... ended up buying him a Rsx-type s for highschool graduation, fucking thing would run 160+ in just over a quarter mile.


----------



## dux (Sep 27, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I fucking knew i had a remodeled kitchen under all the crap!
> 
> Just got done power cleaning my filthy kitchen.
> This was a few hrs ago:
> ...



DAMN!! I feel great knowing I'm not the only one who's kitchen looks like a"clutter bomb" went off.
I'll clean and two days later my counters are cluttered .
So frustrating....


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 27, 2017)

One of my homies lost his pipe the other day while fishing so I made him a new bubbler.


----------



## lokie (Sep 27, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> One of my homies lost his pipe the other day while fishing so I made him a new bubbler. View attachment 4017753


I'm not proud . i'd hit that.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 27, 2017)

I paid a visit to Lone Oak today. The Boys have a second run of full season plants going after a successful early light dep harvest......


----------



## 420God (Sep 27, 2017)

Today I'm building a flatbed for one of the trucks way in the background.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 27, 2017)

Woke up, went into garage and surprise!

Water dripping down wall, water on floor, right through luwan ceiling I put up last spring.

Drilled some holes, more water. Sawzalled out some holes, lots more water.
 
Reached up behind pipe and felt trim nail going into 1/2" pipe. What dumb fuck did that?
Nail rusty as fuck, look through the pipe and you see a rust stalagtite going right through it. Fuck.

Cut off pipe and sharkbite a piece of leftover pex up there. No leaks. Have to leave open to dry out, I'll keep checking it.
 
Got some patch work to do when it dries. Piece of R-13 soaking wet. Could have been worse. Watch the fucking nails, tangerine! You stupid fuck.
Wish I would have known where the hole in the pipe was. When you see water coming down, you start sawzalling 1st and ask questions later. Fuck. I hate when that happens. Fuck.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 27, 2017)

dux said:


> DAMN!! I feel great knowing I'm not the only one who's kitchen looks like a"clutter bomb" went off.
> I'll clean and two days later my counters are cluttered .
> So frustrating....


I got 4 kids. We watch others regularly. My house is always a mess. Like a tornado hit the house.



doublejj said:


> I paid a visit to Lone Oak today. The Boys have a second run of full season plants going after a successful early light dep harvest......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that green house frames or carport frames being used there? 

I was wondering.


----------



## lokie (Sep 27, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Woke up, went into garage and surprise!
> 
> Water dripping down wall, water on floor, right through luwan ceiling I put up last spring.
> 
> ...









Not so long ago my wife said what's that smell . We looked all over and found nothing.

Thinking maybe a varmate had died inside the wall we tore the wall open only to find nothing . then the smell was gone.

Doh. the smell was bad but not as bad as the cost of putting back the drywall and painting the whole room again.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 27, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Wish I would have known where the hole in the pipe was. When you see water coming down, you start sawzalling 1st and ask questions later. Fuck. I hate when that happens. Fuck.


I had a 61 Bug, spun a rod bearing, rebuilt, got 10 miles down the road, rap,rap,rap rap
Parts guy at the counter "Oh, you should of changed the rod as well".

It's not really the same just thought guys like us should stick together.


----------



## dstroy (Sep 27, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Woke up, went into garage and surprise!
> 
> Water dripping down wall, water on floor, right through luwan ceiling I put up last spring.
> 
> ...


That sucks man, at least it was a quick fix. I love those shark bite compression fittings.


----------



## dux (Sep 27, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Woke up, went into garage and surprise!
> 
> Water dripping down wall, water on floor, right through luwan ceiling I put up last spring.
> 
> ...



I was installing a laundry room floor for a customer last year. As I started removing the floor trim I heard" the sound" of spraying water! The carpenter punched a nail into a pex line 7 years prior! The customers wife felt it was my fault and tried getting me to pay the plumbing,drywall and paint repair.i kindly told her I would do NO such thing,i only found a previous problem,i didn't cause it..


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 27, 2017)

lokie said:


> Not so long ago my wife said what's that smell . We looked all over and found nothing.
> 
> Thinking maybe a varmate had died inside the wall we tore the wall open only to find nothing . then the smell was gone.
> 
> Doh. the smell was bad but not as bad as the cost of putting back the drywall and painting the whole room again.


We rented a house that was two stories. The hot water heater was in an unfinished part of the upstairs. Some dumbass stacked leftover bricks on the ceiling drywall. Nothing to support them. About a wheelbarrow full. 

The hot water heater safety valve failed and water was running down the wall and ceiling. As the drywall got wet it failed and all those bricks fell through and missed my 2 year old daughter by about a foot.

I was mad as hell.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 27, 2017)

Jeez , sorry ya'll. I'm always like 100 posts behind. And sometimes find it challenging to catch up. 
I asked for FMLA today. It was a freaky brainstorm I had walking by the river yesterday afternoon. Thank god for brainstorms!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 27, 2017)

The new Vietnam documentary by Ken Burns is addictive. I watched the first four episodes today (8 hrs).


----------



## srh88 (Sep 27, 2017)

dstroy said:


> That sucks man, at least it was a quick fix. I love those shark bite compression fittings.


sharkbites a good if they are on a pipe that will never move... ever. but people putting sharkbite valves and shit or just pipes that arent strapped in right. youre gonna get a leak. ive probably been called out to at least 200 leaks.. that were caused by sharkbites. only sharkbites i use now are the caps for when im roughing in shit


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 27, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> The new Vietnam documentary by Ken Burns is addictive. I watched the first four episodes today (8 hrs).


It's even better than I anticipated. It is just SO well done, and the incidental music by Reznor and Ma is exhilarating. May be Burns' best work yet...


----------



## Bareback (Sep 27, 2017)

srh88 said:


> sharkbites a good if they are on a pipe that will never move... ever. but people putting sharkbite valves and shit or just pipes that arent strapped in right. youre gonna get a leak. ive probably been called out to at least 200 leaks.. that were caused by sharkbites. only sharkbites i use now are the caps for when im roughing in shit


I'm not a fan of the " bite " fittings , I think they were better when they first came out, but as the store brands became available ( Lowe's) the quality went to shit.


----------



## dstroy (Sep 27, 2017)

srh88 said:


> sharkbites a good if they are on a pipe that will never move... ever. but people putting sharkbite valves and shit or just pipes that arent strapped in right. youre gonna get a leak. ive probably been called out to at least 200 leaks.. that were caused by sharkbites. only sharkbites i use now are the caps for when im roughing in shit


I just use them in the tomato garden for things, just a couple (like 20 or 30). Now I'm paranoid.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 27, 2017)

Rock number 2. Frederico.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 27, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4018000
> Rock number 2. Frederico.


Omg! it's so beautiful Who is he to you? Your vision is emense. Your a genius.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 27, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4018000
> Rock number 2. Frederico.


The first one looked like an Alphonse.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 27, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Omg! it's so beautiful Who is he to you? Your vision is emense. Your a genius.


Lol. Thank you I'm blushing and feel very unworthy of that! 

Not sure who he is, but it was decided that his name is frederico and he's the lead singer in a mariachi band.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 27, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Lol. Thank you I'm blushing and feel very unworthy of that!
> 
> Not sure who he is, but it was decided that his name is frederico and he's the lead singer in a mariachi band.


He looks like a rock star fo sho


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 27, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> The first one looked like an Alphonse.


The first one looks like my drummer, Kenny


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 27, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> The first one looked like an Alphonse.


Agreed.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 27, 2017)

Imma start collecting the pics, since I can't collect the real rocks. Betcha if you keep doing them, folks around your town will start talking about them lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 27, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> The first one looks like my drummer, Kenny


Nice. The first one plays congas in the mariachi band. What a coincidence!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 27, 2017)

Bob , you made me reflect on the magnificent artist , Modigliani, thank you for that wonderful association. I really look up to you in so many ways! Your fascination with fishing has inspire me as well . Although I don't fish .


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Bob , you made me reflect on the magnificent artist , Modigliani, thank you for that wonderful association. I really look up to you in so many ways! Your fascination with fishing has inspire me as well . *Although I don't fish* .


You're not missing much, they pretty much won't let you eat them now days...


----------



## srh88 (Sep 27, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4018000
> Rock number 2. Frederico.


You rock dude. 

But really if I ever found that somewhere I'd keep it forever then set it free before I die for the next lucky person


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 27, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> You're not missing much, they pretty much won't let you eat them now days...


I don't know , I think it would be pretty neat trying to hold one you just caught in you hands. All slithery and slimey , so fearful . It gives my the willies and makes me feel exhilaration just thinking about it. ! Cheers!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 27, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I got 4 kids. We watch others regularly. My house is always a mess. Like a tornado hit the house.
> 
> 
> Is that green house frames or carport frames being used there?
> ...


yes...2 carports between the greenhouses


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 27, 2017)

If I give myself a tattoo that says "riu" how many points can I have?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 27, 2017)

doublejj said:


> yes...2 carports between the greenhouses


Did you buy just the frames or did you get them with tin and remove it?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 27, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Did you buy just the frames or did you get them with tin and remove it?


Costco sells these portable carports in a box. complete with tan cover $220....


----------



## srh88 (Sep 27, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> If I give myself a tattoo that says "riu" how many points can I have?


All the points


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 27, 2017)

doublejj said:


> Costco sells these portable carports in a box. complete with tan cover $220....


Cool. Thank you. May have to go buy one.


----------



## evergreengardener (Sep 27, 2017)

Been away awhile. Since ive been gone ive moved. Stopped smoking (cigs). Caught a mower on fire total loss going to wait till spring to buy a new one. Looking for a newer vplow before the winter arrives


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 27, 2017)

Just got home ....should have the first wave of ladies knocked out in the next two days ....second wave will be bigger ...I was thinking it was guna be a 50/50 harvest ....but no.

I do like the fact that there's a little break in between cuts ....gives me time to get these gals into cure and all the nice drying room will be available by the time the next ones are murdered.....the smell is to the highway now LOL.....this single plant ended up being a fucking monster people 

I have a seriously funny story about the trip to the children's hospital yesterday ....But I'm to tired and need a shower....momma makes me leave my trimming clothes outside ..lol....anyways, time to burn a lil scissor glue with my sis and hit the sack ....back at it early tomo.

Good night guys and gals


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 28, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> If I give myself a tattoo that says "riu" how many points can I have?


lol, you gunna bust the 388 ceiling?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 28, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> lol, you gunna bust the 388 ceiling?
> View attachment 4018262


If I get 100 points for it I will. Not the logo though.

Worst logo ever.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 28, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> If I give myself a tattoo that says "riu" how many points can I have?


0h Oh Oh! you got to do it!!Tramp stamp. What if I get this Bimbo for a tatt. Can I get my Pm back?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 28, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> If I get 100 points for it I will. Not the logo though.
> 
> Worst logo ever.


Agree. Goofy. What is that thing anyway? A green M and M with hair?I cringe every time I see it. This website hasn't had a facelift in at least 7 years. Pretty pathetic.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 28, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Agree. Goofy. What is that thing anyway? A green M and M with hair?I cringe every time I see it. This website hasn't had a facelift in at least 7 years. Pretty pathetic.


It looks like a World Industries character logo rip off. World Industries used to be a skateboard company. Don't know if it's still around. This is the character dude from that company


----------



## neosapien (Sep 28, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> If I get 100 points for it I will. Not the logo though.
> 
> Worst logo ever.


I nominate you to do a new logo sketch. I'd like to see @Dr.Amber Trichome 's rendering as well.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 28, 2017)

I personally think my majestic fuck should be the face of Riu .....but we all know this site would crash with that kind of attention.



Such a majestic beast.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 28, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I personally think my majestic fuck should be the face of Riu .....but we all know this site would crash with that kind of attention.
> 
> View attachment 4018327
> 
> Such a majestic beast.


Quit Fucking around! So majestic


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 28, 2017)

I'm not sure how many times I've read the last 20 or so posts but that Magnificent Beast has given me a new starting point!


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 28, 2017)

Guys I'm so happy I took the time to do seeds last year ....yes it was a bitch and caused some confusion ....but I'm super happy I did it ....these are my Bubba Kush ....got a ways to go ....but absolutely beautiful IMO ....and I've got beans for days ....Sour D is looking so nice as well ......not my plants of course.


I only grew one


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 28, 2017)

Jever get lazy and then check trichomes & go FUCK -- gotta chop NOW?
I just checked a big girl and she's mostly cloudy with a little amber. Got six more below deck that I haven't checked, and there's a good chance they are also ready. 
FUCK
The timing couldn't be worse. Got an electrician coming over Sunday morning to install another 220 in my garage -- right where I dry my herb.  
I don't know the guy very well and definitely don't want him to see or smell a pound of weed drying...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 28, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Cool. Thank you. May have to go buy one.


Look on Craigslist. If ya don't mind doing a little work to fix it, I've seen frames with ripped covers or a bent pole or two being given away. If you know the manufacturer, replacement covers are around half the price of a whole new one and the poles are easy to fix with exhaust tubing.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 28, 2017)

srh88 said:


> You rock dude.
> 
> But really if I ever found that somewhere I'd keep it forever then set it free before I die for the next lucky person


I still have a pet rock from the mid '80s it is kinda like my dick, only one eye but it is still hard.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 28, 2017)

I'm still working at the vet school, and this morning I mentioned to a co-worker that Hugh Hefner died, my supervisor thought I said huge hiefer.

On a side note yesterday they brought a pot belly pig in and that damn thing was screaming/squilling I look up wide eyed my co-worker said what's up , I said if I hear banjos I'm gone.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 28, 2017)

I just got home from helping my grandfather. He's 93 and fell going into the shower about a week and a half ago. Luckily no breaks or fractures, but he's pretty sore. Hit his knee and shoulder pretty good. The rehab discharge papers said he needed assistance with dressing and bathing, so I ended spending the night just to make sure he would be ok. Talked for a few hours and then watched some baseball (wow, baseball's fucking boring...). The food he gets at this place is pretty damn good, other than lack of salt....because old people. We got soup, salad and rolls. He had chicken picata, rice pilaf and mixed veggies. I had ravioli and sausage, rice pilaf and zucchini, all delivered to his room. It was a good night, I haven't spent that much time with him in awhile. I'll be going back again tonight. As far as he and I are concerned, he's fine to be alone, but my aunt, his daughter, is still nervous. She would stay with him but her husband just had a major heart attack the day before my grandfather fell, and had a double bypass Monday, so she's dealing with him. Yeah, so it's been a fun 2 weeks.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 28, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Look on Craigslist. If ya don't mind doing a little work to fix it, I've seen frames with ripped covers or a bent pole or two being given away. If you know the manufacturer, replacement covers are around half the price of a whole new one and the poles are easy to fix with exhaust tubing.


That's a good idea. I did something similar to fix a trampoline that got tore up in a storm. Found one broken next to the road. Saws all and a little work and it was fixed.


----------



## ANC (Sep 28, 2017)

Lol that reminds me of the lady in charge of the local Animal cruelty prevention association. SHe is this staunch old Rhodesian aunty, but she is like totally scared of cats.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 28, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I just got home from helping my grandfather. He's 93 and fell going into the shower about a week and a half ago. Luckily no breaks or fractures, but he's pretty sore. Hit his knee and shoulder pretty good. The rehab discharge papers said he needed assistance with dressing and bathing, so I ended spending the night just to make sure he would be ok. Talked for a few hours and then watched some baseball (wow, baseball's fucking boring...). The food he gets at this place is pretty damn good, other than lack of salt....because old people. We got soup, salad and rolls. He had chicken picata, rice pilaf and mixed veggies. I had ravioli and sausage, rice pilaf and zucchini, all delivered to his room. It was a good night, I haven't spent that much time with him in awhile. I'll be going back again tonight. As far as he and I are concerned, he's fine to be alone, but my aunt, his daughter, is still nervous. She would stay with him but her husband just had a major heart attack the day before my grandfather fell, and had a double bypass Monday, so she's dealing with him. Yeah, so it's been a fun 2 weeks.


Love'em while you have'em. I miss the hell out of my grandpa, he was a mean old WW2 vet. But he spent time with us and that was more than anyone else did.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 28, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I just got home from helping my grandfather. He's 93 and fell going into the shower about a week and a half ago. Luckily no breaks or fractures, but he's pretty sore. Hit his knee and shoulder pretty good. The rehab discharge papers said he needed assistance with dressing and bathing, so I ended spending the night just to make sure he would be ok. Talked for a few hours and then watched some baseball (wow, baseball's fucking boring...). The food he gets at this place is pretty damn good, other than lack of salt....because old people. We got soup, salad and rolls. He had chicken picata, rice pilaf and mixed veggies. I had ravioli and sausage, rice pilaf and zucchini, all delivered to his room. It was a good night, I haven't spent that much time with him in awhile. I'll be going back again tonight. As far as he and I are concerned, he's fine to be alone, but my aunt, his daughter, is still nervous. She would stay with him but her husband just had a major heart attack the day before my grandfather fell, and had a double bypass Monday, so she's dealing with him. Yeah, so it's been a fun 2 weeks.


What the sleeping dawg said. ^^^^
Talk now & ask the questions you would like answers to - because they will soon be gone.
+ Rep.


----------



## 420God (Sep 28, 2017)

So I got another email today from the DOT and they said they're going to reinstate my contracts if I want. I already talked to my boss and he was understanding. No way am I turning down twice the money for half the hours. I might be able to work for him part time come Winter, I'll have to see how busy I am. This last week of fabrication reminded me how much I love welding.

Life can be a real rollercoaster at times.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 28, 2017)

420God said:


> So I got another email today from the DOT and they said they're going to reinstate my contracts if I want. I already talked to my boss and he was understanding. No way am I turning down twice the money for half the hours. I might be able to work for him part time come Winter, I'll have to see how busy I am. This last week of fabrication reminded me how much I love welding.
> 
> Life can be a real rollercoaster at times.


Maybe the State didn't want any unfinished business at the "End of the World".


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 28, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Love'em while you have'em. I miss the hell out of my grandpa, he was a mean old WW2 vet. But he spent time with us and that was more than anyone else did.


I just scored my grandpas ww2 canteen. I found it online typing in my grandpas name about 6 or so months ago.

Battle of Corregidor. Shot while captured. Death marched(while have been shot no shit.)
Pow for most of the war, one of the longest. I grew up with him nearby. He was pretty much my dad.
@BarnBuster helped me out huge. He was able to get onto this military memorabilia collection forum for me, when i couldn't. The hardest forum to get onto i sware. BarnBuster shot the guy my email. I got my grandpas canteen right in front of me. The same canteen that must have left my grandpa when he was shot and captured in the Philippines. Crazy shit bro.

75 yrs later, it's where it belongs.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 28, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I just scored my grandpas ww2 canteen. I found it online typing in my grandpas name about 6 or so months ago.
> 
> Battle of Corregidor. Shot while captured. Death marched(while have been shot no shit.)
> Pow for most of the war, one of the longest. I grew up with him nearby. He was pretty much my dad.
> ...


Awesome news bro. I'm thrilled to hear you got it back.

@BarnBuster you rock man.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 28, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Awesome news bro. I'm thrilled to hear you got it back.
> 
> @BarnBuster you rock man.


Many thanks to @Singlemalt too!
I had recruited him also to help me. @BarnBuster came through right when i was in the middle pm'ing singlmalt.
Both you guys are fucking awesome.


----------



## evergreengardener (Sep 28, 2017)

Stripped any salvagable parts from my mower not much some pulleys a few caster wheels some spindles the deck is in ok shape so ill save that too. I was kinda upset once I realized I wasnt able to put it out right away and it didnt explode haha. All this caused by some leaves getting stuck next to the muffler, awell lesson learned I guess just wish it hadnt been on a $10000 mower but thats what insurance is for i suppose


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 28, 2017)

Here's to you grandpa


----------



## neosapien (Sep 28, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I just scored my grandpas ww2 canteen. I found it online typing in my grandpas name about 6 or so months ago.
> 
> Battle of Corregidor. Shot while captured. Death marched(while have been shot no shit.)
> Pow for most of the war, one of the longest. I grew up with him nearby. He was pretty much my dad.
> ...


That's a fucking awesome story.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 28, 2017)

neosapien said:


> That's a fucking awesome story.
> 
> View attachment 4018584


The story could only be better if somehow the canteen was up someone's ass. Lmao


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Many thanks to @Singlemalt too!
> I had recruited him also to help me. @BarnBuster came through right when i was in the middle pm'ing singlmalt.
> Both you guys are fucking awesome.


LOL singlemalt would have made him an offer he couldn't refuse! I'm glad BarnBuster was able to get it done for you. That is a wonderful story and something nice to pass along to your kid


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL singlemalt would have made him an offer he couldn't refuse! I'm glad BarnBuster was able to get it done for you. That is a wonderful story and something nice to pass along to your kid


All the guy wanted was what he paid for it plus s&h. Such an awesome old man. Kinda dick that he made me wait 3 months until he got back to me  but you know what? I love that fucker!
I'd like to believe I've made the guy feel good about returning it to family. Good/good.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 28, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> All the guy wanted was what he paid for it plus s&h. Such an awesome old man. Kinda dick that he made me wait 3 months until he got back to me  but you know what? I love that fucker!
> I'd like to believe I've made the guy feel good about returning it to family. Good/good.


It was found in a barn in LA. The guy i got it from bought it from a garage sale nearby.
How the fuck it ended up in a barn in LA we'll never know. Crazy shit.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 28, 2017)

Ignacio. He plays trumpet in the band and has a pretty serious cocaine habit.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 28, 2017)

I also made some advanced hot pocket blueprints.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 28, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4018607
> I also made some advanced hot pocket blueprints.


It's a hot pocket hot pocket!





Flush pocket!


----------



## evergreengardener (Sep 28, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4018606
> Ignacio. He plays trumpet in the band and has a pretty serious cocaine habit.


If you shorten his mustache it would look just


Not a good look man


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 28, 2017)

My mom used to tell me "go comb your hair, you look like Hitler!"

Now I have custody of her meds, heh heh heh


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 28, 2017)

**oh shit sorry. Meant to post this in the squat thread where no one will even see it.


----------



## evergreengardener (Sep 28, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4018606
> Ignacio. He plays trumpet in the band and has a pretty serious cocaine habit.


My bad for putting a downer on your art man I like the work you do . ( should have a thread just for it) was just the first thought when I saw it. It was the hair that made me think it


----------



## v.s one (Sep 28, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4018607
> I also made some advanced hot pocket blueprints.


The dude looks like me eating my lady's cha cha at the end of the day, but I'm thinking of a hot pocket.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 28, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> My bad for putting a downer on your art man I like the work you do . ( should have a thread just for it) was just the first thought when I saw it. It was the hair that made me think it


lol no worries man. Didn't think twice about it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 28, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4018607
> I also made some advanced hot pocket blueprints.


Brilliant! You buy a food truck "Bob's Cheezy Vags"


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 28, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Brilliant! You buy a food truck "Bob's Cheezy Vags"


I'd eat that.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 28, 2017)

LOL


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 28, 2017)

Kids are asleep early tonight

I got to smoke early and figured I'd share my hospital mishap before ...

So as you guys know I took my boy to the children's hospital for his heart recently ....Well it was a spare of the moment type deal with lots going on at the farm....the day we took him I got up extra early and went to help trim for a few hours and drop some things off etc....well I showered at the farm changed clothes and drove all the way home and picked up momma and my boy.....we get to the hospital and after waiting a short time get called back ....so we all three went into the initial very small exam room and were waiting for the cardiologist .....after a few minutes a nurse walks in,introduces herself and starts hooking up the EKG machine to little Inda ....I happen to look down and notice a small but obvious piece of sugar leaf stuck to the tongue of my shoe....so I immediately think, il just tuck it further into my show ...outta sight outta mind ......so as momma is busy talking to the nurse I non shalontly bend over in my chair and quickly poke that fucker into my shoe ......absolute worst fucking thing I could have done ....as soon as I came up from doing it ...I started smelling that heavy ass coffee dank smell ....my immediate reaction was to watch mommas face ....I figured no reaction from her would mean it's just me .....about .4 seconds later momma suddenly stops mid sentence and gives me one of these.....I knew rite then I was fucked .....it was like I stepped into the dog shit of dank in a very tiny room with four people ...the nurses back is turned and momma is giving me the WTF signals ....and as upset as I am about this situation...((inside a fucking children's hospital)) ...all I can think about is you fuckers ...the nurse got done doing the tests and left the room .....as soon as the door latched momma says ....WTF babe....I quickly explain my situation and to my relief momma feels for me and starts trying to help ....she pulls out her sprays and hits my shoe ....few minutes later she catches another whiff ....and decides she wants to get the leaf outta my shoe using a paper towel and into the garbage ....I said NO....NO NO NO ....do not disturb it again PLEASE...even she can't believe that little tiny leaf was heating up that room the way it was ...so she sprays the whole room with scented stuff from her purse and squeezes some hand sanatizer down my shoe ....IMO it made it smell like we were trying to cover up the obvious ...I was honestly stressing and thinking ...I knew better than to touch it ....I wouldn't have cared if I wasn't in a children's hospital in that particular scenario ...luckily the next room for the heart scan was much much bigger .....once we were back in the car we both laughed about it then ....but il never forget watching mommas face....praying that she didn't react to the smell ....and she did pretty much immediately ....the look on her face was priceless....knowing I was completely fucked, I still had to do my best not to laugh thinking about what an idiot I am ....and all of you guys here on RIU ....came home today and momma bought me 2 brand new pairs of shoes ...LOL....she said if I see you wearing those anywhere around a tomato plant your dead ......fair enough momma ...LOL.....I seriously thought security was guna come ask me to leave ...no bullshit.


You ever really wana laugh but know if you do it will make things ten times worse....yeah ....((SMH))

Good night guys and gals


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 28, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> You'll be trimming for days...


40 plants one lb?! A lb should take about 4-8 hours to trim depending on the foliage level.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 28, 2017)

T-Bag said:


> 40 plants one lb?! A lb should take about 4-8 hours to trim depending on the foliage level.


Your just a wealth of information...


----------



## ANC (Sep 29, 2017)

Lol, club together with other growers and use their auto trimmer like we do


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 29, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What the sleeping dawg said. ^^^^
> Talk now & ask the questions you would like answers to - because they will soon be gone.
> + Rep.


in that vein, the Library of Congress has a collection of photo's and audio recordings of Vet's
going back to WWI. (The Veterans History Project). 
The oral histories are especially worth listening to. 

http://www.loc.gov/vets/


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 29, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> It was found in a barn..


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 29, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Kids are asleep early tonight
> 
> I got to smoke early and figured I'd share my hospital mishap before ...
> 
> ...


i said it once and yet again, I love your bed time stories!!


----------



## ANC (Sep 29, 2017)

Managed to scald the living shit out of my forearm with boiled water.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 29, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Kids are asleep early tonight
> 
> I got to smoke early and figured I'd share my hospital mishap before ...
> 
> ...


Usually the gift shop carries house shoes and sandals with convenient trash cans in the men's room.... LOL what would we do without you.


----------



## ANC (Sep 29, 2017)

The correct reaction is to break the loudest fart you can manage.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 29, 2017)

Finished another chimney. Only broke it down a little under halfway and rebuilt it using the old brick. The lady said she didn't want to pay for new brick so I told her I could clean and reuse them. She would of saved about 200 bucks if she bought new bricks lol. Cleaning mortor off old brick is a pain in the dick. Plus it would of looked so much better with new brick. Impossible to get mortar off the faces of the brick without ruining it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 29, 2017)

ANC said:


> Managed to scald the living shit out of my forearm with boiled water.


Why?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 29, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I just got home from helping my grandfather. He's 93 and fell going into the shower about a week and a half ago. Luckily no breaks or fractures, but he's pretty sore. Hit his knee and shoulder pretty good. The rehab discharge papers said he needed assistance with dressing and bathing, so I ended spending the night just to make sure he would be ok. Talked for a few hours and then watched some baseball (wow, baseball's fucking boring...). The food he gets at this place is pretty damn good, other than lack of salt....because old people. We got soup, salad and rolls. He had chicken picata, rice pilaf and mixed veggies. I had ravioli and sausage, rice pilaf and zucchini, all delivered to his room. It was a good night, I haven't spent that much time with him in awhile. I'll be going back again tonight. As far as he and I are concerned, he's fine to be alone, but my aunt, his daughter, is still nervous. She would stay with him but her husband just had a major heart attack the day before my grandfather fell, and had a double bypass Monday, so she's dealing with him. Yeah, so it's been a fun 2 weeks.


Nice work! I just flewcross country to see my father who is at the end of his life, dying of pancreatic cancer. Before I left I sent some Chem 4 to him. We just got high and it relaxed helped him to take the rest of his pills and now he is sleeping like a baby. dad,


----------



## ANC (Sep 29, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Why?


Was busy working with boiling water, when I went to go check out why the extractor was making a funny sound (forgot I taped together a bit of a silencer).
Forgot about the hot water, spilling it over my arm through some thick winter tops so it was stuck to my body until I could get the hot steamy mess off over my head.
While I was spilling the water on my arm I thought I was electrocuting myself and kept looking up at the lights and wiring instead of down at my fucking stupid arm.
Slapped some burn gell on and later got a few burn pads and bandages, it's not looking great, will check it out in the morning, but I guess I'm going to have to go to the GP anyway just because of the size of the burn. Wasn't too deep over most of the spots.

Been burned a few times. One of the worst was when I was about 4, I stayed with this vicious little fuck in the days while my mom and dad worked. One day he put on the clothing iron, melted it into the nylon carpet, then when I came to look, he locked the door and ironed the outside of my thigh. Was scared for years, but you can;t see shit now.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 29, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Finished another chimney. Only broke it down a little under halfway and rebuilt it using the old brick. The lady said she didn't want to pay for new brick so I told her I could clean and reuse them. She would of saved about 200 bucks if she bought new bricks lol. Cleaning mortor off old brick is a pain in the dick. Plus it would of looked so much better with new brick. Impossible to get mortar off the faces of the brick without ruining it.
> 
> View attachment 4018857


Some people just insist on doing shit the hard way don't they.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 29, 2017)

ANC said:


> Was busy working with boiling water, when I went to go check out why the extractor was making a funny sound (forgot I taped together a bit of a silencer).
> Forgot about the hot water, spilling it over my arm through some thick winter tops so it was stuck to my body until I could get the hot steamy mess off over my head.
> While I was spilling the water on my arm I thought I was electrocuting myself and kept looking up at the lights and wiring instead of down at my fucking stupid arm.
> Slapped some burn gell on and later got a few burn pads and bandages, it's not looking great, will check it out in the morning, but I guess I'm going to have to go to the GP anyway just because of the size of the burn. Wasn't too deep over most of the spots.
> ...


Jesus! Put some antibiotic ointment on it too. When I was in JrHigh school, all boys were required to take introductory shop classes(metal,wood,electric and print). In metal shop there was a kid, much bigger than all of us and at least a year older tho in same grade. This guy was mental; a bully, a sadist, a general all around mean prick. One day we come to class and the lesson will be soldering. Shop benches are arranged to seat 6 kids per table and there were 3 soldering furnaces per table, basically a gas fueled pressurized fire to heat up the soldering irons. So we come to class and all the furnaces were on and irons in them heating up, teacher begins his lecture. About 15 mins in all the irons were beyond red hot, this asshole described above takes out an iron and lays it on this other kid's forearm and says "Does this hurt?" The kid is screaming in pain and the bully just sits there and laughed.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 29, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Jesus! Put some antibiotic ointment on it too. When I was in JrHigh school, all boys were required to take introductory shop classes(metal,wood,electric and print). In metal shop there was a kid, much bigger than all of us and at least a year older tho in same grade. This guy was mental; a bully, a sadist, a general all around mean prick. One day we come to class and the lesson will be soldering. Shop benches are arranged to seat 6 kids per table and there were 3 soldering furnaces per table, basically a gas fueled pressurized fire to heat up the soldering irons. So we come to class and all the furnaces were on and irons in them heating up, teacher begins his lecture. About 15 mins in all the irons were beyond red hot, this asshole described above takes out an iron and lays it on this other kid's forearm and says "Does this hurt?" The kid is screaming in pain and the bully just sits there and laughed.


did he end up disappearing that day?


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 29, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Jesus! Put some antibiotic ointment on it too. When I was in JrHigh school, all boys were required to take introductory shop classes(metal,wood,electric and print). In metal shop there was a kid, much bigger than all of us and at least a year older tho in same grade. This guy was mental; a bully, a sadist, a general all around mean prick. One day we come to class and the lesson will be soldering. Shop benches are arranged to seat 6 kids per table and there were 3 soldering furnaces per table, basically a gas fueled pressurized fire to heat up the soldering irons. So we come to class and all the furnaces were on and irons in them heating up, teacher begins his lecture. About 15 mins in all the irons were beyond red hot, this asshole described above takes out an iron and lays it on this other kid's forearm and says "Does this hurt?" The kid is screaming in pain and the bully just sits there and laughed.


Did the kid get in trouble? I know things were a lil different back in the day..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 29, 2017)

srh88 said:


> did he end up disappearing that day?


I wanna like to stick a red hot poker up his ass! And beat the fuck out of him.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 29, 2017)

Reminds me of a couple we used to know years ago that would argue/fight all the time.
Once they were going at it, he got pissed at her for something & threw his car keys at her and they stuck in her bare leg.
Not to be out done, She's cooking dinner a couple of nights later & he walks past (sans shirt) as she's stirring "Lava Hot" mash taters with a big fork & she just lays it on his bare back.

Can't say he didn't deserve that one - I wonder if either one of them are still alive.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 29, 2017)

srh88 said:


> did he end up disappearing that day?


Yep, teacher hauled his ass to principal and we never saw him again. The teacher comes running over and the bully (named Bix) just sat there and laughed. Last time I saw the victim was shortly after we graduated high school and he still had a wicked scar on his arm


----------



## srh88 (Sep 29, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Yep, teacher hauled his ass to principal and we never saw him again. The teacher comes running over and the bully (named Bix) just sat there and laughed. Last time I saw the victim was shortly after we graduated high school and he still had a wicked scar on his arm


teacher must of owned a pig farm


----------



## dnewsome2 (Sep 29, 2017)

I found a reason to label every person I came in contact with a fucking racist. I knew it wasn't right but it felt good to feed people back there same shit


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 29, 2017)

Lol


----------



## dnewsome2 (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 29, 2017)

LOL!


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Indacouch (Sep 29, 2017)

smells like a fruity tire fire in the trimming room ....balls of SCHIZZLOR hash everywhere ....what a mess ....what a fucking delicious,beautiful mess....off to buy new fiskers..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 29, 2017)

Your local Fiskars outlet must sell them by the case this time of year!


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 29, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Your local Fiskars outlet must sell them by the case this time of year!


Just had to drive all the way to my grow shop to get these....lowes and Home Depot were out ...
 
They even came with bright orange condoms .....((shrugg))

Back to work


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 29, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Nice work! I just flewcross country to see my father who is at the end of his life, dying of pancreatic cancer. Before I left I sent some Chem 4 to him. We just got high and it relaxed helped him to take the rest of his pills and now he is sleeping like a baby. dad,


Bless you and I am so very sorry.



ANC said:


> Was busy working with boiling water, when I went to go check out why the extractor was making a funny sound (forgot I taped together a bit of a silencer).
> Forgot about the hot water, spilling it over my arm through some thick winter tops so it was stuck to my body until I could get the hot steamy mess off over my head.
> While I was spilling the water on my arm I thought I was electrocuting myself and kept looking up at the lights and wiring instead of down at my fucking stupid arm.
> Slapped some burn gell on and later got a few burn pads and bandages, it's not looking great, will check it out in the morning, but I guess I'm going to have to go to the GP anyway just because of the size of the burn. Wasn't too deep over most of the spots.
> ...


Poison him slowly, use a metal base poison.

For your arm DO NOT break any blisters. Go buy some SSDI (Silver Sulfadiazine and Phisohex), wash your arm carefully with Phisohex twice a day (pour the Phisohex in the water and just swish your arm in it), slather with SSDI and wrap in gauze. If it's circumferential (all the way around you need to see a doctor). If you lose pulse or your fingers turn blue it's an emergency (see a doctor you need an escharotomy). If the gauze sticks or the water is painful as the blisters break dissolve a little salt in your Phisohex water and soak your arm a bit before washing carefully and lightly and reapplying SSDI.

If you run a temp see a doctor you need antibiotics. If you burnt your hand you need to see a doctor, if it goes black in any spot larger than a 2 cm .... see a doctor. 

I'm really sorry burns suck.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 29, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Just had to drive all the way to my grow shop to get these....lowes and Home Depot were out ...
> View attachment 4018973
> They even came with bright orange condoms .....((shrugg))
> 
> Back to work


You did not buy just one pair did you AND how does that non stick work?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 29, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Just had to drive all the way to my grow shop to get these....lowes and Home Depot were out ...
> View attachment 4018973
> They even came with bright orange condoms .....((shrugg))
> 
> Back to work


How "non-stick" are the non-stick? I haven't seen those, I have the regular un-coated blades


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 29, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> how does that non stick work?


My question as well, all mine are just the standard s/s blades.

And I love how they hype the "non resin buildup" bit - like they don't know how everyfuckingbody uses these scissors.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 29, 2017)

Thaddeus. Accordion. Only gringo in the mariachi band. But he like, grew up in the same barrio with those fools and shit. 
 
Rogelio. Stand up bass player. He's going through a messy divorce and custody battle with his whore-wife Itzel. He only shows up because his friends say it's good for him to be out and socialize again. He's just going through the motions though.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 29, 2017)

Current sunset


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 29, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Just had to drive all the way to my grow shop to get these....lowes and Home Depot were out ...
> View attachment 4018973
> They even came with bright orange condoms .....((shrugg))
> 
> Back to work


I used to always use those and then the guy at my store was like "try these. They're the 'hatori honzos' of trim scissors". Never bought anything else since. Chikamasa B 300. Sharpest scissors ever. I recommend everyone give em a try.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 29, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4019010
> Thaddeus. Accordion. Only gringo in the mariachi band. But he like, grew up in the same barrio with those fools and shit.
> View attachment 4019012
> Rogelio. Stand up bass player. He's going through a messy divorce and custody battle with his whore-wife Itzel. He only shows up because his friends say it's good for him to be out and socialize again. He's just going through the motions though.


That Bitch!

Did you say you were going to scatter them around the State? If so can you give me a hint?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 29, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> That Bitch!
> 
> Did you say you were going to scatter them around the State? If so can you give me a hint?


I want one for xmas!!


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 29, 2017)

I moved my plants and put them under the raincover at 6am and it started raining ~2 hours later


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 29, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I moved my plants and put them under the raincover at 6am and it started raining ~2 hours later


I'd rather be lucky than good ...


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 29, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> That Bitch!
> 
> Did you say you were going to scatter them around the State? If so can you give me a hint?


No doubt, they're pretty cool. I want one. Maybe I'll snag one when they make their Florida tour..


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 29, 2017)

I bought an "army" poncho. I've got to modify the thing to make it properly useful to me. For one. The hood is gargantuan. You could suffocate yourself with the amount of hood it's got. And the buttons up the front are a bitch. I'll replace those with as sturdy a zipper I can find.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I want one for xmas!!


I want Frederico. He rocks.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 29, 2017)

Those rocks look stoned.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Those rocks look stoned.


mineral = cannabinite


----------



## v.s one (Sep 29, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4018606
> Ignacio. He plays trumpet in the band and has a pretty serious cocaine habit.


This one looks like this guy. To me.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 29, 2017)

Mariachi bands don't typically incorporate standup basses
The guitarron, and to a lesser extent bajo sexto are the traditional bass instruments in a mariachi band.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 29, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> You did not buy just one pair did you AND how does that non stick work?





Singlemalt said:


> How "non-stick" are the non-stick? I haven't seen those, I have the regular un-coated blades


It was a two pack for just over 20 bucks at the grow shop....the non stick actually works fucking awesome ....trimming glue for hours now and no sticking ....surprising


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 29, 2017)

dnewsome2 said:


> I found a reason to label every person I came in contact with a fucking racist. I knew it wasn't right but it felt good to feed people back there same shit


And? You want a fucking cookie or something?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 29, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Mariachi bands don't typically incorporate standup basses
> The guitarron, and to a lesser extent bajo sexto are the traditional bass instruments in a mariachi band.


Yes living where I do I've never actually seen one, thanks!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 29, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> It was a two pack for just over 20 bucks at the grow shop....the non stick actually works fucking awesome ....trimming glue for hours now and no sticking ....surprising


Ok so now I'll never find one!Telling all these reprobates! Damn


----------



## dnewsome2 (Sep 29, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> And? You want a fucking cookie or something?


No I want A sticker. One that says down with whitebb2727.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 29, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> And? You want a fucking cookie or something?


He prefers a dick.


----------



## dnewsome2 (Sep 29, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> He prefers a dick.


And you prefer plastic?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 29, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Mariachi bands don't typically incorporate standup basses
> The guitarron, and to a lesser extent bajo sexto are the traditional bass instruments in a mariachi band.


Thanks Sir Dix a lot, its a good thing no one gives a fuck what you think 

where do you live? Because i spent most my life on the penis-thin border between Dixico and cockifornia, and those hombres played hella stand up fretless bass.

not that any of it matters, i've just never really liked you and have always wondered what it is you have to contribute?

hmmm.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 29, 2017)

dnewsome2 said:


> And you prefer plastic?


I prefer your mom.


----------



## dnewsome2 (Sep 29, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I prefer your mom.


What your mom's all worn out now?


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 29, 2017)

dnewsome2 said:


> What your mom's all worn out now?


My mom died when I was 15.


----------



## dnewsome2 (Sep 29, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> My mom died when I was 15.


Then you should have took it easier on her.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 29, 2017)

dnewsome2 said:


> Then you should have took it easier on her.


What a piece of shit you are. I aint tripping, it is what it is.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 29, 2017)

dnewsome2 said:


> Then you should have took it easier on her.


Knock it off Debbie


----------



## dnewsome2 (Sep 29, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> What a piece of shit you are. I aint tripping, it is what it is.


You brought it on.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 29, 2017)

dnewsome2 said:


> I found a reason to label every person I came in contact with a fucking racist. I knew it wasn't right but it felt good to feed people back there same shit


fuck off abe


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 29, 2017)

dnewsome2 said:


> You brought it on.


FRANZIA MELTDOWN!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 29, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> FRANZIA MELTDOWN!!!


LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 29, 2017)

dnewsome2 said:


> You brought it on.


Small house destroyer


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 29, 2017)

dnewsome2 said:


> You brought it on.


 Stop trying to convince yourself that you're not a shitty human being. You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## dnewsome2 (Sep 29, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Stop trying to convince yourself that you're not a shitty human being. You should be ashamed of yourself.


 don't make me.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 29, 2017)

dnewsome2 said:


> don't make me.


Take responsibility for your actions, Its time to Grow up.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 29, 2017)

dnewsome2 said:


> don't make me.


What's your favorite dog breed?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 29, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Thanks Sir Dix a lot, its a good thing no one gives a fuck what you think
> 
> where do you live? Because i spent most my life on the penis-thin border between Dixico and cockifornia, and those hombres played hella stand up fretless bass.
> 
> ...


I respect your artistic ability, but that's about as far as it goes


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 29, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I respect your artistic ability, but that's about as far as it goes


That's cool. You're a sock and I respect nothing about you. 

Except I do respect the amount of dix you fit in your mouth. It's commendable.

you actually may be abe. hmmm.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 29, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> What's your favorite dog breed?


the supercro terrier.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 30, 2017)

dnewsome2 said:


> No I want A sticker. One that says down with whitebb2727.


How clever. 

















Not.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 30, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Just had to drive all the way to my grow shop to get these....lowes and Home Depot were out ...
> View attachment 4018973
> They even came with bright orange condoms .....((shrugg))
> 
> Back to work


Does the non stick coating work well?

Nevermind, should've kept reading....


----------



## ANC (Sep 30, 2017)

Put two new tires on the car, the old ones were done for, was like driving with shitty wheel balancing. 
Will do the other two next month.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 30, 2017)

dnewsome2 said:


> Then you should have took it easier on her.


Hello Abe....


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 30, 2017)

dnewsome2 said:


> You brought it on.


Brought it rite on your chin trying to find your mouth hole.


----------



## ANC (Sep 30, 2017)

What you did there, we see it.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 30, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Ok so now I'll never find one!Telling all these reprobates! Damn


I've never seen the non stick TBH......I usually clean sharpen and reuse all of mine ....but I did the sin of all sins yesterday ....pretty sure it's number two of the big 10 ......thou shalt not cut garden wire with thy fiskers......I didn't feel like walking the 12 feet to get the tin snips ....so I fucked up my favorite pair and decided to just buy more ....they're definitely worth it though IMO ....I'm sure you can order them or find em somewhere ....if not, il get you a 2 pack.... cause I love you long time.....


----------



## ANC (Sep 30, 2017)

I used to have a bazillion fucked up screwdrivers until I made the connection that using the wrong tool for the job, fucks up both the tool and the thing you are applying it to.


----------



## 420God (Sep 30, 2017)

@Indacouch wanted to let you know I never stopped working out during that week of work and I still felt great. Glad I did because now I'll have more time again.

Also I'd like to say thanks again for helping me out with a better routine, I'm really starting to notice the gains now.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 30, 2017)

420God said:


> @Indacouch wanted to let you know I never stopped working out during that week of work and I still felt great. Glad I did because now I'll have more time again.
> 
> Also I'd like to say thanks again for helping me out with a better routine, I'm really starting to notice the gains now.


LOL we'd like to notice those gains for you! Miss you in TC hope to see you there soon.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 30, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I've never seen the non stick TBH......I usually clean sharpen and reuse all of mine ....but I did the sin of all sins yesterday ....pretty sure it's number two of the big 10 ......thou shalt not cut garden wire with thy fiskers......I didn't feel like walking the 12 feet to get the tin snips ....so I fucked up my favorite pair and decided to just buy more ....they're definitely worth it though IMO ....I'm sure you can order them or find em somewhere ....if not, il get you a 2 pack.... cause I love you long time.....


The local Walmart had them of all things. I just wasn't sure the non stick made a difference. I'll get some, thanks.


----------



## 420God (Sep 30, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL we'd like to notice those gains for you! Miss you in TC hope to see you there soon.


I'll post pics in a couple more weeks when I really see a difference, and I'll try to stop in soon when my schedule gets back to normal.


----------



## cookie master (Sep 30, 2017)

_ lost 200 to a straight. the table looked at me goofy but i thought I could get away with a bluff, but he was at the top of his range._


----------



## cookie master (Sep 30, 2017)

fiskars have a warranty


----------



## cookie master (Sep 30, 2017)

nonstick coating prevents buildup of sticky resin? are you kidding me? I had the titanium and it was worse than the regular but I have to try this.


----------



## cookie master (Sep 30, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> What's your favorite dog breed?


My dog is a gsd, but you cant judge a dog o human based on its parents.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 30, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/Fiskars-Non-stick-Softgrip-Micro-Tip-Pruning/dp/B01LQ8E5KK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1506783570&sr=8-1&keywords=non+stick+fiskars


----------



## dangledo (Sep 30, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I just scored my grandpas ww2 canteen. I found it online typing in my grandpas name about 6 or so months ago.
> 
> Battle of Corregidor. Shot while captured. Death marched(while have been shot no shit.)
> Pow for most of the war, one of the longest. I grew up with him nearby. He was pretty much my dad.
> ...


That's awesome man. gave me the chills. 

I've never known any of my grandparents.

Damn proud drunk Irish Catholics


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 30, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Bless you and I am so very sorry.
> 
> 
> Poison him slowly, use a metal base poison.
> ...


Thank you for your thoughtful , kind and caring words. Your an incredible women


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 30, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Thanks Sir Dix a lot, its a good thing no one gives a fuck what you think
> 
> where do you live? Because i spent most my life on the penis-thin border between Dixico and cockifornia, and those hombres played hella stand up fretless bass.
> 
> ...


----------



## ANC (Sep 30, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4019197
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Fiskars-Non-stick-Softgrip-Micro-Tip-Pruning/dp/B01LQ8E5KK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1506783570&sr=8-1&keywords=non+stick+fiskars


Sure you will still have blisters after four days straight trimming.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 30, 2017)

ANC said:


> Sure you will still have blisters after four days straight trimming.


My back would seize up in just half that time.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 30, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4019010
> Thaddeus. Accordion. Only gringo in the mariachi band. But he like, grew up in the same barrio with those fools and shit.
> View attachment 4019012
> Rogelio. Stand up bass player. He's going through a messy divorce and custody battle with his whore-wife Itzel. He only shows up because his friends say it's good for him to be out and socialize again. He's just going through the motions though.


Those ar awesome ! What do you paint them with? Are they waterproof? It would be cool if they could take a beating from the elements and servive thousands or millions of years to become important artifacts of our time..


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 30, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Those ar awesome ! What do you paint them with? Are they waterproof? It would be cool if they could take a beating from the elements and servive thousands or millions of years to become important artifacts of our time..


I haven't waterproofed them yet but think I'll coat them with clear acrylic and they should be good.

They are all a mix of colored pencil, watercolor, acrylic and sharpie.

I'd love to put a waterproofed one in a small stream


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 30, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4019197
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Fiskars-Non-stick-Softgrip-Micro-Tip-Pruning/dp/B01LQ8E5KK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1506783570&sr=8-1&keywords=non+stick+fiskars


I love Fiskars "Titanium", which is also non-stick. My local Home Depot sells em for 12 bucks. I occasionally have to lube the joint with a drop of vegetable oil, but overall they work very well.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 30, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4019197
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Fiskars-Non-stick-Softgrip-Micro-Tip-Pruning/dp/B01LQ8E5KK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1506783570&sr=8-1&keywords=non+stick+fiskars


 
Best trimmers I've ever used. So sharp and precise...


----------



## ANC (Sep 30, 2017)

Keep the plasters ready


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 30, 2017)

Still trimming my single plant ....


Update on the non stick trimmers ....I have to say they're pretty awesome guys..I usually rotate between two pairs ....one soaking in some liquid to dissolve/clean while I dirty up another pair and then switch ......but these no stick fiskers don't have that problem ....even with a glove on I can easily get the scissor hash off with no effort....if I don't notice the scissor hash in time to grab it ...it will literally fall off these fiskers into the trim bucket .....I've been using the same pair since yesterday and haven't had to stop to clean em.......so they most definately make a diff IMO .........K, back to trimming


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 30, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4019392
> Still trimming my single plant ....
> 
> 
> Update on the non stick trimmers ....I have to say they're pretty awesome guys..I usually rotate between two pairs ....one soaking in some liquid to dissolve/clean while I dirty up another pair and then switch ......but these no stick fiskers don't have that problem ....even with a glove on I can easily get the scissor hash off with no effort....if I don't notice the scissor hash in time to grab it ...it will literally fall off these fiskers into the trim bucket .....I've been using the same pair since yesterday and haven't had to stop to clean em.......so they most definately make a diff IMO .........K, back to trimming


Wow, nice. I'll get some next trip to town


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 30, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank you for your thoughtful , kind and caring words. Your an incredible women


Sorry about the burn. Sucks.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 30, 2017)

1st one this year


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 30, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> 1st one this year
> View attachment 4019464


Awesome..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 30, 2017)

If anyone was wondering exactly what bud rot looks like, here ya go:
 
Only found one little spot (now removed), but I better hurry up & chop. Hell, I've still half of a fairly large plant that needs to be trimmed. 
#TrimmingSucks
#BudRotSucks


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 30, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> 1st one this year
> View attachment 4019464


That's a dinner right there boy lol


----------



## dstroy (Sep 30, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> 1st one this year
> View attachment 4019464


Nice fish dude, it looks great.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 30, 2017)

First round......I mean portion of my single plant is done .....chill for the rest of today and tomorrow and then attack the the next portion of my one and only plant.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 30, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> 1st one this year
> View attachment 4019464


Where did you pull that one from?that fish looks delicious.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 30, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> 1st one this year
> View attachment 4019464


So, do you eat it? Do you fuck it? What kind of fish is it? Excuse my ignorance. I'm not a fisherman. More of a sitoncoucherman.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 30, 2017)

neosapien said:


> So, do you eat it? Do you fuck it? What kind of fish is it? Excuse my ignorance. I'm not a fisherman. More of a sitoncoucherman.


 I am a Great Indoorsman m'self


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 30, 2017)

I like to eat salmon . And i am pieces. = 3-11. Once this ones done . I want to Improvize this wolverton original. Maybe real big . Real trippy 
When yall ,lol, post your fish I always think of this drawing


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 30, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Where did you pull that one from?that fish looks delicious.


The feather river near oroville.


neosapien said:


> So, do you eat it? Do you fuck it? What kind of fish is it? Excuse my ignorance. I'm not a fisherman. More of a sitoncoucherman.


Chinook salmon.
We're gonna smoke that shit.


----------



## lokie (Sep 30, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I am a Great Indoorsman m'self


lol

when told to go outside and play, my grandson says
"but I'm an inside kind of guy"


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 30, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> The feather river near oroville.
> 
> Chinook salmon.
> We're gonna smoke that shit.


Fish bong. Before chucking it in the smoker.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 30, 2017)

lokie said:


> lol
> 
> when told to go outside and play, my grandson says
> "but I'm an inside kind of guy"


Lol, my daughter is 6 and she always says, lets go inside daddy, it's hot..


----------



## neosapien (Sep 30, 2017)

My daughter is 4 and says, daddy I shouldn't say bad words like stupid and fucking right?

Parent of the year.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 30, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> 1st one this year
> View attachment 4019464


Fuck yeah bro!!!


----------



## lokie (Sep 30, 2017)

my youngest grandson came home from school one day and said "today we learned that a man has a penis. is it ok for me to say penis?" he was told yes that is an acceptable term for a part of a man's body.

To that he replied " what about vagina? is that ok too?"


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 30, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> one and only plant.


Lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 1, 2017)

Up way too early to fish. Wish me luck homies!


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 1, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I like to eat salmon . And i am pieces. = 3-11. Once this ones done . I want to Improvize this wolverton original. Maybe real big . Real trippy View attachment 4019608
> When yall ,lol, post your fish I always think of this drawing
> View attachment 4019610


So sick ....


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 1, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Up way too early to fish. Wish me luck homies!


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 1, 2017)

Earlier I went to grab a coffee for momma .....as I'm walking out to the car a homeless man asked a question that sounded like ...do you have a smoke? .....I figured he must have seen me take my final drag when I arrived ......so I get my pack out and pull one out for him....he looked kinda puzzled and took the cigarette ....I said have a good day and started to leave ......he said ....Oh no, do you smoke ....I said ...what Bud? ....he said yeah man I got some sheefs....I said ...you have what now .......he said Sheefs ......

Thinking this was some new STD I wasn't hip to .....I started to wonder WTF he was trying to say .....so he does the quick cop scan around the parking lot and I think ((OH BOY))...here we go ....it's da meff .......homie pulls out a bag of finely chopped fan leafs .....then proceeds to explain he's got sheef for sale ...20$ for the bag .....lol ....I actually felt kinda bad honestly ....he wasnt much older than me and obviously down on his luck ......I said no thank you I don't smoke .....even though I could have probably took my left shoe off and matched his bag ..lol......He ended up offering to wash my windshield or wheels ....again I said no thanks man .......I said are you trying to get money for food ....he said yeah ...I told him I wont give you cash but il buy you some breakfast ....so we walked back in the store and I bought him a hot breakfast sammich and a coffee ....

Then I'm cruising through forums on here about 10 minutes ago and a guy is talking about smoking leafs as a kid ....what are the odds ...lol 


Just relaxing today .....tomorrow il be back to chopping my plant


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 1, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Up way too early to fish. Wish me luck homies!


Good luck!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 1, 2017)

Q: How do you eat an elephant? 
A: One bite at a time. 
 
Does anyone else separate their trim into "keep" & "throw out" piles? 
Anything frostless or moldy goes into the worm bin (no big stems).


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 1, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Q: How do you eat an elephant?
> A: One bite at a time.
> View attachment 4019912
> Does anyone else separate their trim into "keep" & "throw out" piles?
> Anything frostless or moldy goes into the worm bin (no big stems).


Always but I use a slick plastic tupperware tray, then a little alcohol to clean, save tincture and enjoy the pain relief it provides.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 1, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Q: How do you eat an elephant?
> A: One bite at a time.
> View attachment 4019912
> Does anyone else separate their trim into "keep" & "throw out" piles?
> Anything frostless or moldy goes into the worm bin (no big stems).


Yea I trim in stages. First I yank all fan leaves off and they go to the compost pile. Then I cut all the tops and trim those. I save all the sugar leaves. Then I move on to the lower buds. And save the sugars from them too.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 1, 2017)

One of the dogs did this 
 
So i answered with this Dig thru this ya furry cunt.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 1, 2017)

I'm gonna grout in a few hours.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 1, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Always but I use a slick plastic tupperware tray, then a little alcohol to clean, save tincture and enjoy the pain relief it provides.


What he said


----------



## srh88 (Oct 1, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> One of the dogs did this
> View attachment 4019915
> So i answered with this View attachment 4019916Dig thru this ya furry cunt.


Lol nice


----------



## 420God (Oct 1, 2017)

Spent the last few hours chipping brush into bedding for the animals.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 1, 2017)

420God said:


> Spent the last few hours chipping brush into bedding for the animals.
> 
> View attachment 4019990


I was supposed to be looking at a chipper today someone had on craigslist but they appear to be flaking on me.


----------



## 420God (Oct 1, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I was supposed to be looking at a chipper today someone had on craigslist but they appear to be flaking on me.


Sucks when they do that. I just picked this one up from Craigslist for $75 this morning then played with it all day.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 1, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> One of the dogs did this
> View attachment 4019915
> So i answered with this View attachment 4019916Dig thru this ya furry cunt.


Careful what you ask for.... you might just get it. Lol


----------



## Bareback (Oct 1, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Q: How do you eat an elephant?
> A: One bite at a time.
> View attachment 4019912
> Does anyone else separate their trim into "keep" & "throw out" piles?
> Anything frostless or moldy goes into the worm bin (no big stems).


I always keep the good trim for making butter. And undesirable bud too.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 1, 2017)

I debated putting all my grow stuff on Craigslist this morning but then decided against it. 

We went out to dinner tonight. Oct 1st is National Day in China. It's like America's July 4th. The day Chairman Mao killed the infidels and saved the world. Nationalism is a strong tool on weak minds.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 1, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Q: How do you eat an elephant?
> A: One bite at a time.
> View attachment 4019912
> Does anyone else separate their trim into "keep" & "throw out" piles?
> Anything frostless or moldy goes into the worm bin (no big stems).


I cut all my fans off while the plant is still standing ....otherwise it takes one person to hold the fucker while the other trims......I usually get started well before the trimmers arrive ....so I can then break the plant down into pieces for them to rough trim and hang ....then I just rake my green house floors afterwards.....I definitely keep all my sugar leaf ....love making goodies with it .....

Infact il be doing that exact thing in about 10 hours ....fuckin trimming 


Single plant of course


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 1, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I debated putting all my grow stuff on Craigslist this morning but then decided against it.
> 
> We went out to dinner tonight. Oct 1st is National Day in China. It's like America's July 4th. The day Chairman Mao killed the infidels and saved the world. Nationalism is a strong tool on weak minds.


Not wanting to grow tomatoes anymore Neo ....

((Tiny ninja bow just because))


----------



## SoOLED (Oct 1, 2017)

for all the stuff you never knew you needed.

http://www.steam-brite.com/

really though, this site has helped me a lot with all sorts of things, grow and other wise.

you cant look thought this site for a looonnng time lol


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 1, 2017)

Speaking of Craigslist I've been texting a trucker I met there. I'm looking for an alternative to flying home to PA next month and he drives that way frequently. So it seemed like it could work. Then he's telling me how excited he is to meet me and we were planning on going out for beers. Just to feel each other out ya know. Somewhere along the way I tell him about my back problems and dude keeps telling me he wants to massage my back. He sends me a pic of the bed he sleeps in in the back part of his cab. Truck is gorgeous. 18 wheeler. All white. 
More texts about how excited he is and I get morning texts about his raging morning wood. Now things are getting creepy. Do I want to be stuck in this guy's truck for three days and nights and when I shrug his advances is he going to kick my ass out in the middle of nowhere? 
So I just cut him off before it goes any further. I'm too old to mess around with a sexually frustrated trucker.
What is it about Craigslist that brings out the crazy in people?
So I just drank a few beers and made myself some potato salad. That was how I spent my Sunday.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 1, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Speaking of Craigslist I've been texting a trucker I met there. I'm looking for an alternative to flying home to PA next month and he drives that way frequently. So it seemed like it could work. Then he's telling me how excited he is to meet me and we were planning on going out for beers. Just to feel each other out ya know. Somewhere along the way I tell him about my back problems and dude keeps telling me he wants to massage my back. He sends me a pic of the bed he sleeps in in the back part of his cab. Truck is gorgeous. 18 wheeler. All white.
> More texts about how excited he is and I get morning texts about his raging morning wood. Now things are getting creepy. Do I want to be stuck in this guy's truck for three days and nights and when I shrug his advances is he going to kick my ass out in the middle of nowhere?
> So I just cut him off before it goes any further. I'm too old to mess around with a sexually frustrated trucker.
> What is it about Craigslist that brings out the crazy in people?
> So I just drank a few beers and made myself some potato salad. That was how I spent my Sunday.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 1, 2017)

Good night guys and gals ....up early to trim tomo ........of course that's not my bud above ....I only have one plant ...and that's definitely two different kinds curing....I mean ...it's probably curing and most likely two different kinds .....whoever grew that did a great job and has an enormous penis ....Guaranteed 



Nite ...


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 2, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4020183


as soon as I saw "trucker/CL" that's the first thing I thought of.


----------



## 420God (Oct 2, 2017)

It's now been 30 days since I started working out. Starting to see a difference. 

  

I workout in the morning then smoke the rest of the day.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 2, 2017)

420God said:


> It's now been 30 days since I started working out. Starting to see a difference.
> 
> View attachment 4020340 View attachment 4020342
> 
> I workout in the morning then smoke the rest of the day.


U totally need a spotter and I am totally available. Win/win


----------



## Karah (Oct 2, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> U totally need a spotter and I am totally available. Win/win


Ahem.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 2, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Speaking of Craigslist I've been texting a trucker I met there. I'm looking for an alternative to flying home to PA next month and he drives that way frequently. So it seemed like it could work. Then he's telling me how excited he is to meet me and we were planning on going out for beers. Just to feel each other out ya know. Somewhere along the way I tell him about my back problems and dude keeps telling me he wants to massage my back. He sends me a pic of the bed he sleeps in in the back part of his cab. Truck is gorgeous. 18 wheeler. All white.
> More texts about how excited he is and I get morning texts about his raging morning wood. Now things are getting creepy. Do I want to be stuck in this guy's truck for three days and nights and when I shrug his advances is he going to kick my ass out in the middle of nowhere?
> So I just cut him off before it goes any further. I'm too old to mess around with a sexually frustrated trucker.
> What is it about Craigslist that brings out the crazy in people?
> So I just drank a few beers and made myself some potato salad. That was how I spent my Sunday.


He sounds like a nice guy . Maybe a bit lonely, besides what is the worst that could happen. ......... Ok probably not a good idea to take off with a strange trucker.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 2, 2017)

Bareback said:


> He sounds like a nice guy . Maybe a bit lonely, besides what is the worst that could happen. ......... Ok probably not a good idea to take off with a strange trucker.


Too many crazies in this recent time. Too much disrespect for life and disregard for diversity. I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed but I am an attentive student of human behaviour and that's how I've managed to survive.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 2, 2017)

Cold and windy here today ....got a cup of hot choclate and headphones ....here we go.

Did I ever mention I hate trimming


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 2, 2017)

420God said:


> It's now been 30 days since I started working out. Starting to see a difference.
> 
> View attachment 4020340 View attachment 4020342
> 
> I workout in the morning then smoke the rest of the day.


You're smokin' all day long. Excuse me while I butt bump Dannyboy out of the way ...


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 2, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4020183


Informative AND ookie I think you won the Halloween Internet.



420God said:


> It's now been 30 days since I started working out. Starting to see a difference.
> 
> View attachment 4020340 View attachment 4020342
> 
> I workout in the morning then smoke the rest of the day.


I'd eat that! 



cannabineer said:


> You're smokin' all day long. Excuse me while I butt bump Dannyboy out of the way ...


Stole my line did you


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 2, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> You're smokin' all day long. Excuse me while I butt bump Dannyboy out of the way ...


I believe there is a queue forming as we speak. Yall can have very sloppy seconds.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 2, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> I believe there is a queue forming as we speak. Yall can have very sloppy seconds.


After spotting for God, I feel a second coming coming on. Then I'll have your back.


----------



## 420God (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## neosapien (Oct 2, 2017)

Good job dude. You totally went from pretty damn cut to more pretty damn cut lol.


----------



## 420God (Oct 2, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Good job dude. You totally went from pretty damn cut to more pretty damn cut lol.


Thanks! This is just the beginning. I'll update every month. I plan to do it at least 6 months.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 2, 2017)

420God said:


> Thanks! This is just the beginning. I'll update every month. I plan to do it at least 6 months.


Nice. Maybe I'll start working out too now that the op is bye bye. Or just continue not. Is there like a exercise for dummies? Or a cliff notes?


----------



## 420God (Oct 2, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Nice. Maybe I'll start working out too now that the op is bye bye. Or just continue not. Is there like a exercise for dummies? Or a cliff notes?


You'd be surprised by how much stronger you feel just doing push-ups every few days. Hurts like hell at first but that goes away quickly.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 2, 2017)

420God said:


> It's now been 30 days since I started working out. Starting to see a difference.
> 
> View attachment 4020340 View attachment 4020342
> 
> I workout in the morning then smoke the rest of the day.


I've been talking a lot for the last few months about starting to work out because i treat my body like shit, always have, and I'm really starting to feel it. My excuse is always that I'm too busy. But god damn it if a guy that works as hard as you do can squeeze it in so can I.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 2, 2017)

My workout is work. Lost 30 pounds in the 2 months I've been back and look good naked again.

Also I became a dad recently. Not gonna lie, I am awesome at it.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 2, 2017)

420God said:


> Thanks! This is just the beginning. I'll update every month. I plan to do it at least 6 months.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 2, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> My workout is work. Lost 30 pounds in the 2 months I've been back and look good naked again.
> 
> Also I became a dad recently. Not gonna lie, I am awesome at it.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 2, 2017)

BREAK TIME!!!!!!

Fuck I hate trimming ...but were kicking ass today .....headed to pick up little Inda from school, grab some food and head back to tackle what's down already .....this plant is huge people .....very big .....I bet I get at least an ounce ....possibly two from it.....fuckin monster.

Feel like I just stepped off a roller coaster after doing the trim squint that long ......should make driving more fun....


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 2, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> My workout is work. Lost 30 pounds in the 2 months I've been back and look good naked again.
> 
> Also I became a dad recently. Not gonna lie, I am awesome at it.


Yeah i thought work was a workout too. Guess I'm drinking too much cheap beer for it to matter.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 2, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Yeah i thought work was a workout too. Guess I'm drinking too much cheap beer for it to matter.


I drink like a fish but I also do a ton of heavy lifting and carrying while wearing a pretty heavy tool belt, going up and down ladders and stairs, average 10 hours a day, etc


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 2, 2017)

Done ...........just gotta clean up and were good to go ....mommas got steak seasoned at home ready for some heat.

I got to hear my trimmers talk about me without them knowing I could even hear them.....I'm actually glad I got that oppurtunity ...felt kinda bad listening in on em ....actually I don't at all ....but it sounded like the rite thing to say ......now I'm wondering if I'm to generous to em ...lol....I'm glad they all feel like there getting a fair deal ...I try my hardest to treat people how I'd like to be treated ....my oldest trimmer will probably get a lil extra love at the end though....and yes they all get to stay ...lol


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 2, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> My workout is work. Lost 30 pounds in the 2 months I've been back and look good naked again.
> 
> Also I became a dad recently. Not gonna lie, I am awesome at it.


Congratulations


----------



## neosapien (Oct 2, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> Also I became a dad recently. Not gonna lie, I am awesome at it.


Congrats man. I was wondering about that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 2, 2017)

Thanks guys, it turns out its really fun to have mini-me.

Also, I never sleep anymore but so worth it.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 2, 2017)

Time for bed ......same routine tomorrow ....hopefully it goes just as smooth as today .....nite guys and gals.

Penis


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 2, 2017)

Just another fucking day in the life of a drowning man


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 3, 2017)

So another day of trying to get this single plant down ....big plant


----------



## dstroy (Oct 3, 2017)

I had this guy crawling all over me while I was on the highway and I didn't die.

 

Yellow sac spider, little shit.


----------



## dstroy (Oct 3, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> My workout is work. Lost 30 pounds in the 2 months I've been back and look good naked again.
> 
> Also I became a dad recently. Not gonna lie, I am awesome at it.


Gotta get that dad joke game on point.

What do you call a man with no body and no nose?

Nobody nose.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 3, 2017)

Momma got me 3 more new pairs of shoes ....some socks, shirts, couple pairs of pants ......birthday month 


Long day ....sleep would be nice ...will see 

Night guys and gals


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 3, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Momma got me 3 more new pairs of shoes ....some socks, shirts, couple pairs of pants ......birthday month
> 
> 
> Long day ....sleep would be nice ...will see
> ...


When is your birthday, all the best peeps were born in October


----------



## ANC (Oct 3, 2017)

I cleaned some dirty shit.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 3, 2017)

Went fishing today and caught 2 nice trout and lost 2 more right at the bank- had them for supper with some yellow rice and green beans


----------



## abandonconflict (Oct 4, 2017)

Chillin in Moalboal, Cebu.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 4, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> When is your birthday, all the best peeps were born in October


27th


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 4, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> 27th


Scorpio rocks!


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 4, 2017)

So I'm guna take baby G today real quick .....I picked up a few large thick cardboard boxes ....my plan is to connect them together and use the large box for drying .....punch a hole at the bottom of one side and the top of the other .....then stick some poles through it to hang the flowers .....the plant was already an experiment as it is .....so basically I wana try to make this plant dry super slow just to see ......if any of you have done this or have any suggestions ....please keep them to yourself because I hate everyone's opinions ..........seriously though ....any input would be much appreciated ....just wana super slow dry these flowers to see if there's any difference .....I was thinking about not even putting any holes ...basically just the air from the bamboo poles being stuck through .....let me know what you guys think

K Bye


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 4, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> So I'm guna take baby G today real quick .....I picked up a few large thick cardboard boxes ....my plan is to connect them together and use the large box for drying .....punch a hole at the bottom of one side and the top of the other .....then stick some poles through it to hang the flowers .....the plant was already an experiment as it is .....so basically I wana try to make this plant dry super slow just to see ......if any of you have done this or have any suggestions ....please keep them to yourself because I hate everyone's opinions ..........seriously though ....any input would be much appreciated ....just wana super slow dry these flowers to see if there's any difference .....I was thinking about not even putting any holes ...basically just the air from the bamboo poles being stuck through .....let me know what you guys think
> 
> K Bye


That’s actually how I dry, wardrobe moving box. Idk if it’s better or worse but that’s how I do it..


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 4, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> So I'm guna take baby G today real quick .....I picked up a few large thick cardboard boxes ....my plan is to connect them together and use the large box for drying .....punch a hole at the bottom of one side and the top of the other .....then stick some poles through it to hang the flowers .....the plant was already an experiment as it is .....so basically I wana try to make this plant dry super slow just to see ......if any of you have done this or have any suggestions ....please keep them to yourself because I hate everyone's opinions ..........seriously though ....any input would be much appreciated ....just wana super slow dry these flowers to see if there's any difference .....I was thinking about not even putting any holes ...basically just the air from the bamboo poles being stuck through .....let me know what you guys think
> 
> K Bye


This was yesterday in my village

Dew Point 40 °F 
Average Humidity 51 
Maximum Humidity 83 
Minimum Humidity 19 

Boxes to plastic bags, whatever it takes!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 4, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> So I'm guna take baby G today real quick .....I picked up a few large thick cardboard boxes ....my plan is to connect them together and use the large box for drying .....punch a hole at the bottom of one side and the top of the other .....then stick some poles through it to hang the flowers .....the plant was already an experiment as it is .....so basically I wana try to make this plant dry super slow just to see ......if any of you have done this or have any suggestions ....please keep them to yourself because I hate everyone's opinions ..........seriously though ....any input would be much appreciated ....just wana super slow dry these flowers to see if there's any difference .....I was thinking about not even putting any holes ...basically just the air from the bamboo poles being stuck through .....let me know what you guys think
> 
> K Bye


I've used grocery bags to dry slowly and it worked very well. But you've gotta pre-dry & get your buds a little crispy before bagging or they'll get moldy. Just leave buds on the long stems, then stack em vertically in the bag. I use a second bag upside down as a lid. It actually seals fairly well. The idea is to let moisture escape slowly with zero air flow around the buds themselves.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 4, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> This was yesterday in my village
> 
> Dew Point 40 °F
> Average Humidity 51
> ...


There was a little frost on my daughters car this morning! WTF? Must have been wind chill because we only got down to 39 last night. I let the dogs out to pee and saw my breath, big-time! My first thought was "gotta chop before my gold turns into shit".


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've used grocery bags to dry slowly and it worked very well. But you've gotta pre-dry & get your buds a little crispy before bagging or they'll get moldy. Just leave buds on the long stems, then stack em vertically in the bag. I use a second bag upside down as a lid. It actually seals fairly well. The idea is to let moisture escape slowly with zero air flow around the buds themselves.


Sounds like what i do. I hang for three days then clip down to smaller branches and remove fan leaves. Basically get rid of the stalk. Then into paper bags for another 4 or 5 days or until I like the feel of em. Then I trim the sugar leaves and jar.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 4, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Sounds like what i do. I hang for three days then clip down to smaller branches and remove fan leaves. Basically get rid of the stalk. Then into paper bags for another 4 or 5 days or until I like the feel of em. Then I trim the sugar leaves and jar.


For me, bags before jars is a safety mechanism that makes it harder to fuck up the cure.
Over-drying is bad, and so is jarring too early (mold).
Buds always turn out perfect when I use paper grocery bags before jarring. Highly recommended.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 4, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Sounds like what i do. I hang for three days then clip down to smaller branches and remove fan leaves. Basically get rid of the stalk. Then into paper bags for another 4 or 5 days or until I like the feel of em. Then I trim the sugar leaves and jar.


I've been "wet trimming" and it's a mess. What are your thoughts on wet vs dry? 
I'm planning to chop three plants today and it would be easier to just hang em. 
I'd still have to cut em up in large sections for rinsing in 18 gallon totes. I also remove any moldy spots & leaves that are brown.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've been "wet trimming" and it's a mess. What are your thoughts on wet vs dry?
> I'm planning to chop three plants today and it would be easier to just hang em.
> I'd still have to cut em up in large sections for rinsing in 18 gallon totes. I also remove any moldy spots & leaves that are brown.


I wet trim and hang. In case I can't finish, sometimes leave the lower limbs an extra week ( indoors of course) . I haven't grown outdoors in about 4 years now, but when I did , I like to break down the plant and place it in paper bags . Then hang, and finish trim later . But I always harvested in the wee hours of the morning , getting home around sun up and by the time I got it hung I was ready for a nap.


----------



## ANC (Oct 4, 2017)

When dealing with low volume I prefer drying with all the leaves apart from large ones still attached.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've been "wet trimming" and it's a mess. What are your thoughts on wet vs dry?
> I'm planning to chop three plants today and it would be easier to just hang em.
> I'd still have to cut em up in large sections for rinsing in 18 gallon totes. I also remove any moldy spots & leaves that are brown.


I personally prefer dry trimming. I'm super busy with every day life so its easier for me to just hang it, trim a little, bag it then finish trimming. I feel like, for me at least, i can get in there better and get everything off that needs to go when i trim dry. Wet trim the leaves flop over and they're every which way and I get frustrated. Haven't noticed much if any difference in final product so long as you dont let it over dry.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 4, 2017)

ANC said:


> When dealing with low volume I prefer drying with all the leaves apart from large ones still attached.


Let's say like ....a giant barn full ...then what ....just curious ...single plant of course...


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've used grocery bags to dry slowly and it worked very well. But you've gotta pre-dry & get your buds a little crispy before bagging or they'll get moldy. Just leave buds on the long stems, then stack em vertically in the bag. I use a second bag upside down as a lid. It actually seals fairly well. The idea is to let moisture escape slowly with zero air flow around the buds themselves.


I start my cure wetter than most people ...rite into food bags after a 4 to 6 day hang ....I have to burp lots ...but it's worth it to me ....then food grade buckets after that .....I'm just curious about really slowing things down .....make drying last a good bit of time .....probably won't make a difference ...I've got the curing thing on lock .....pics to come


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 4, 2017)

Picked up some of this today & got all excited.




You can imagine my disappointment when I tasted it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 4, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Picked up some of this today & got all excited.
> View attachment 4021541
> 
> 
> ...


Psst... chicken pot pie doesn't have any pot in it.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 4, 2017)

I changed a tire for a helpless looking,super fit young lady wearing yoga pants today......she was actually a doll ....she was stuck with her little baby .....of course I thought about if it was my wife and kid stuck like that .....she was actually stuck rite by my house......you can imagine her reaction to a rather large bearded man wearing a tank top covered in tattoos offering help ....not to mention fresh out of the trim shack ....lol....I got the 2" inch window roll down treatment....don't blame her one bit ....even told her to stay in the car while I did it if shed like .....but momma ended up pulling up from taking my youngest to get his shots ......weird how girls with kids can just start talking....next thing I know momma and her are sitting in the shade at the house ......so that was my good deed for the day ......she apologized and felt bad about the window treatment she gave me. I said no worries you can never be to careful. I even scare myself sometimes lol......AAA told her an hour and a half ....WTF ....so momma thought it was sweet I helped .....maybe I can get my penis touched out of this deal after all ....will see.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 4, 2017)

Woot! Steak & black bean chili!
Safeway managers special on the meat. Expiring today -- choice cuts of sirloin sliced for stir fry. 
Normally $8.99/lb, but I paid less than $3/lb.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 4, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I personally prefer dry trimming. I'm super busy with every day life so its easier for me to just hang it, trim a little, bag it then finish trimming. I feel like, for me at least, i can get in there better and get everything off that needs to go when i trim dry. Wet trim the leaves flop over and they're every which way and I get frustrated. Haven't noticed much if any difference in final product so long as you dont let it over dry.


Indoors (in soil) I start drying them by skipping the last watering cycle. So they go a week without water. The day before I cut, I remove all the fans. Next day cut, trim and hang 2 days, cut all the buds off and lay them out flat a day, maybe a bit more 'fine trimming', then into gallon jars with hygrometers. Colas hang a day or 2 longer. Burp them with a 4" fan blowing in the top of the jar for a few minutes the first week. I'm still at 63/64/65 after a month and never had a mold issue doing it that way.

Outdoors, lol, it's a total cluster fuck. And a lot of work for weed that just never is indoor quality. But it's way better than the outdoor I grew in the '70's & '80's so I keep running a few in the summer.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 4, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Indoors (in soil) I start drying them by skipping the last watering cycle. So they go a week without water. The day before I cut, I remove all the fans. Next day cut, trim and hang 2 days, cut all the buds off and lay them out flat a day, maybe a bit more 'fine trimming', then into gallon jars with hygrometers. Colas hang a day or 2 longer. Burp them with a 4" fan blowing in the top of the jar for a few minutes the first week. I'm still at 63/64/65 after a month and never had a mold issue doing it that way.
> 
> Outdoors, lol, it's a total cluster fuck. And a lot of work for weed that just never is indoor quality. But it's way better than the outdoor I grew in the '70's & '80's so I keep running a few in the summer.


I like edibles, so outdoor weed is fine. Doesn't have to be "top shelf" to be awesome for canna butter. 
Plus, I spent *zero* on electricity to grow it.  
Might need a few fans + a dehumidifier to process it, but overall my cost for outdoor bud is minimal.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 4, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I changed a tire for a helpless looking,super fit young lady wearing yoga pants today......she was actually a doll ....she was stuck with her little baby .....of course I thought about if it was my wife and kid stuck like that .....she was actually stuck rite by my house......you can imagine her reaction to a rather large bearded man wearing a tank top covered in tattoos offering help ....not to mention fresh out of the trim shack ....lol....I got the 2" inch window roll down treatment....don't blame her one bit ....even told her to stay in the car while I did it if shed like .....but momma ended up pulling up from taking my youngest to get his shots ......weird how girls with kids can just start talking....next thing I know momma and her are sitting in the shade at the house ......so that was my good deed for the day ......she apologized and felt bad about the window treatment she gave me. I said no worries you can never be to careful. I even scare myself sometimes lol......AAA told her an hour and a half ....WTF ....so momma thought it was sweet I helped .....maybe I can get my penis touched out of this deal after all ....will see.


Pics of the yoga pants or it didn't happen


----------



## Bareback (Oct 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Woot! Steak & black bean chili!
> Safeway managers special on the meat. Expiring today -- choice cuts of sirloin sliced for stir fry.
> Normally $8.99/lb, but I paid less than $3/lb.
> View attachment 4021571


Dang chunky I just eat and now I'm hungry again, I blame that awesome looking chilly...... and three bowls of blue dream.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 4, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Dang chunky I just eat and now I'm hungry again, I blame that awesome looking chilly...... and three bowls of blue dream.


I just found a jar of indoor Blue Dream from 1-16. Wow, does it smell flowery! Color changed a little too.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 4, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I just found a jar of indoor Blue Dream from 1-16. Wow, does it smell flowery! Color changed a little too.View attachment 4021604 View attachment 4021606 View attachment 4021607


Your fingers have a lot of hair. 

Just sayin...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Your fingers have a lot of hair.
> 
> Just sayin...


I haven't singed them lately .


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 4, 2017)

I did the same last nite, Ghost og now with a 6 mo cure, it gets better with time


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 4, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> I did the same last nite, Ghost og now with a 6 mo cure, it gets better with time


I like when the top pops off like a champagne cork. Happens once in a while.

It definitely changes over time. I've had jars up to 3-4 yrs. already.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 4, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I just found a jar of indoor Blue Dream from 1-16. Wow, does it smell flowery! Color changed a little too.View attachment 4021604 View attachment 4021606 View attachment 4021607


Mine is a blue dream x barberry brute cross from a Colorado breeder. Infact I think all of their X's are with a male barberry brute. 

Anyway yours looks tasty did you grow that? Ok stupid question , nice job.


----------



## dux (Oct 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Woot! Steak & black bean chili!
> Safeway managers special on the meat. Expiring today -- choice cuts of sirloin sliced for stir fry.
> Normally $8.99/lb, but I paid less than $3/lb.
> View attachment 4021571



Just had to show a pot of chili,huh?


F'ing starving now!!

Looks and sounds great.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 4, 2017)

I cut down 22 plants tonight... again. I'm glad I'm over that curing shit, I just cut 'em down and trim everything off fresh, then put the individual nugs in mesh ikea hangers to dry. So easy and no chance of mold. In about a week, I just put the finished dry buds into Folger's plastic coffee cans. If they over dry I simply stick a fan leaf in the coffee can for half a day, and they're perfect. I've done many tests, and no one can tell which buds are cured or not. That's cool with me because the process was a PITA...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 4, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> I cut down 22 plants tonight... again. I'm glad I'm over that curing shit, I just cut 'em down and trim everything off fresh, then put the individual nugs in mesh ikea hangers to dry. So easy and no chance of mold. In about a week, I just put the finished dry buds into Folger's plastic coffee cans. If they over dry I simply stick a fan leaf in the coffee can for half a day, and they're perfect. I've done many tests, and no one can tell which buds are cured or not. That's cool with me because the process was a PITA...


Well, You're serving the public need where as I'm just a private hobbiest.

So I can play around with it longer and experiment .


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 4, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Well, You're serving the public need where as I'm just a private hobbiest.
> 
> So I can play around with it longer and experiment .


Yep, experimentation is where it's at. 

I don't share all of my best tips...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 4, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Well, You're serving the public need where as I'm just a private hobbiest.
> 
> So I can play around with it longer and experiment .


I hear that. I still have plenty to play with, though. Here's some Heavy Duty Fruity that's been (unintentionally) curing for almost two years. It's changed color a lot, and is more mellow than when fresh. I had about a pound, literally, of this shit and sold it all off recently as mids for $200 oz. I have some shit that's been curing for over 5 years, that shit looks funky. I'll post pics of that later...


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 4, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> I hear that. I still have plenty to play with, though. Here's some Heavy Duty Fruity that's been (unintentionally) curing for almost two years. It's changed color a lot, and is more mellow than when fresh. I had about a pound, literally, of this shit and sold it all off recently as mids for $200 oz. I have some shit that's been curing for over 5 years, that shit looks funky. I'll post pics of that later...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4021643
> ...


but y tho?


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 4, 2017)

ChingOwn said:


> but y tho?


Why has it been curing? Because no one wanted to buy it, so it just sat in jars...


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 4, 2017)

I have a few zips of last years diesel and bubba ...private reserve 

Edit- my sis has a few zips of diesel and bubba from last year....her private reserve.

Caught her in the cure bags 2 nights ago ...lol.....anyone else would have got punched in the penile region....but she's no dummy ....she knows when I go into the cure room to burp ....bags are open ....she just wasn't fast enough that night .....pretty sure she made off with a candle jar full .....lol


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 4, 2017)

abandonconflict said:


> Chillin in Moalboal, Cebu.
> View attachment 4021370 View attachment 4021371 View attachment 4021372 View attachment 4021374 View attachment 4021377 View attachment 4021378


I love the smell of plumeria


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 4, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I changed a tire for a helpless looking,super fit young lady wearing yoga pants today......she was actually a doll ....she was stuck with her little baby .....of course I thought about if it was my wife and kid stuck like that


Yeah that's what I would be thinking about too

not her ass


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 4, 2017)

Some drying 
 
Some curing 
 
Some I'm about to smoke ....for the first time tonight..

Tomorrow I'm going to pick up an old school dirt bike given to me by a neighbor I've known forever ....not even sure what it is tbh ....seen a pic of it and thought if nothing else it would look cool on display up high in the new metal building/barn...go good with the basket ball court and the old cars ....but depending what it is and how bad of shape it's in ...I may tinker on it this winter for fun ....but will have to see what it is and what kinda shape it's in .....I accidentaly lost the pic ....but I know it's red and has the oval number plate between the bars still ....looked cool in the pic even just for a display type thing .....ladies husband died and she was guna send it to the dump ....so will see ....anyways off to bed pretty soon ...after my tester toke.


Night guys/gals 

Penises all around


----------



## dangledo (Oct 5, 2017)

Found this under my truck seat early this year. Was bout a year old from chop



12 weeker Kali mist x destroyer

Had my heart pounding like I did a fat line.

Felt in my eyes within seconds of a hit


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 5, 2017)

Some final trim before going into cure ......this box is all I ended up with ....a few ounces .....not bad ....maybe next year il do 2 plants....some is better than none I guess

Let the fine trim begin ....


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 5, 2017)

dangledo said:


> Found this under my truck seat early this year. Was bout a year old from chop
> 
> View attachment 4021894
> 
> ...


Beautiful


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 5, 2017)

Unusual day. Raining for the 1st time in 3 weeks.

Went to the mall when Verizon opened and may be the 1st American citizen to get the new LG v30 released today. Been loading in apps off and on, that's a lot of work if you think about it. Remembering passwords sucks.

Went to cigar store at mall for a few new humidor hygrometers for jars. Went out of fucking business. (This mall is cursed, every small business goes under.)

So I ordered a few on Amazon, free shipping for Saturday! Yes!

Dental work at 2. Tiny cavity in a wisdom tooth took 10 minutes to drill and fill. Now I can't feel the right side of my mouth 2 hrs. later, and I didn't want to eat before dental appt., now I'm hungry.

Decided to have a beer to substitute for food and almost choked. You can't judge where it is in your mouth all numbed out so now I have to sip it like a martini.

Novocaine sucks when the dentist is done, I hate it. Still hungry for 2 more hours, I guess.

Semiproductive day for not working at all though. 

First pic with new phone:
 
supposed to be superior pic quality. when I figure out how to adjust it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 5, 2017)

Gonna finish taking down the rest of this very small room tomorrow. 3-DE's over 2-4x8 trays. 
Took my buddy around 3hrs of plucking to take down a 4x8. We went fishing the rest of today. 

You guys were talking about it earlier in this thread. Been hella busy.

Indoor, we chop, pluck fan leaves hang to dry. Put into coolers or bins, and trim when we can. Prob around 2 weeks until it hits a turkey bag ready for smoke.
Outdoor, we chop into manageable pieces and hang to dry inside of shipping containers. Buck it up when dry and into bags and bins it goes. Trim when we can.  
^^^^rock hard, very heavy wedding cake. The crap hanging is some cookie glue i was trying out. Prob not gonna rock that cut anymore.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 5, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Gonna finish taking down the rest of this very small room tomorrow. 3-DE's over 2-4x8 trays.
> Took my buddy around 3hrs of plucking to take down a 4x8. We went fishing the rest of today.
> 
> You guys were talking about it earlier in this thread. Been hella busy.
> ...


 
That's gorgeous shit, bro. Nice job...


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 5, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> crap


Lol


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 5, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> That's gorgeous shit, bro. Nice job...


Yes very


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 5, 2017)

I feel like a HS baseball player watching major leaguers here most of the time.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 5, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I feel like a HS baseball player watching major leaguers here most of the time.


How do you think I feel seeing all the awesome shit you do all the time ......plus grow ....you're rite up there at the top yourself buddy


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 5, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Gonna finish taking down the rest of this very small room tomorrow. 3-DE's over 2-4x8 trays.
> Took my buddy around 3hrs of plucking to take down a 4x8. We went fishing the rest of today.
> 
> You guys were talking about it earlier in this thread. Been hella busy.
> ...


Dude I've got some slingshot ammo this year ...lol....literally rocks ...guna have to put a small hammer and chizzle in each bag I give people.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 6, 2017)

Made new moms last week. They should be ready to take cuts from in another week -




Front to back -

DJ Short's Blueberry x 2
Heavy Duty Fruity X 1 (grows so big and fast, only need one)
OG Kush x 2
Trainwreck x 3

I replace moms every 4-6 months, it's good to keep 'em fresh. I've been replicating the OG and TW for 6 years. It still amazes me that marijuana keeps making more of itself - take cuts and go through the 8 week process and you have a another identical tray of plants ready to harvest. Can't do that with any other drug. Can you imagine putting a gram of coke in a suitcase, wait 2 months, and come back to find a kilo in the case? That'd rock. I'm high...


----------



## dangledo (Oct 6, 2017)

Lol^ super high


Smoked all my remaining trim/corn of the pop variety.




Not what ya thought, eh?


NEWER oven varies 25+- for 5 min at a time. Smoker holds it perfectly.



@40 min seems to be the range. 60 min I slept soon after dosing tincture. 30 min was very speedy with some chill after in previous decarb sesh. Want a high that lasts a full movie then sleepy time. 

Of course that was after candy'in some 'sportsmanship cut' bacon


----------



## ANC (Oct 6, 2017)

My cardiac stent says that looks tasty.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 6, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> There was a little frost on my daughters car this morning! WTF? Must have been wind chill because we only got down to 39 last night. I let the dogs out to pee and saw my breath, big-time! My first thought was "gotta chop before my gold turns into shit".


I prefer my outdoors to get a frost or two. Won't hurt them a bit.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 6, 2017)

Just got the drying room filled up .....one more wave after this and my whole entire single plant is down finally ....tomorrow I gotta jump back to the front and get stuff ready for the cure bags .....at least tomo I can sit at the table and listen to the Tv and BS with my friends/trimmers .....this plant ended up being a monster ....I'm thinking closer to 4 oz now....maybe 5 ....taking the rest of the day off ....I'd say in 2 weeks my whole plant will be curing ....and il be fishing......hope you all are having a good friday.....




Did I ever mention two of my trimmers are lesbians ....super good at trimming and easy on the eyes....figured that was worth an edit.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 6, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Just got the drying room filled up .....one more wave after this and my whole entire single plant is down finally ....tomorrow I gotta jump back to the front and get stuff ready for the cure bags .....at least tomo I can sit at the table and listen to the Tv and BS with my friends/trimmers .....this plant ended up being a monster ....I'm thinking closer to 4 oz now....maybe 5 ....taking the rest of the day off ....I'd say in 2 weeks my whole plant will be curing ....and il be fishing......hope you all are having a good friday.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be willing to bet, they're very nicely trimmed.







Your buds. Maybe them too...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 6, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Unusual day. Raining for the 1st time in 3 weeks.
> 
> Went to the mall when Verizon opened and may be the 1st American citizen to get the new LG v30 released today. Been loading in apps off and on, that's a lot of work if you think about it. Remembering passwords sucks.
> 
> ...


You don't set your phone to sync and backup? Anytime I get a new phone I just punch in my Google account and password and it moves everything to the new phone.

Hmmm. Now I think about it, I don't remember if it keeps passwords or not.


----------



## ANC (Oct 6, 2017)

It will send it to the linked cell number if you request it, I think they are also playing with facial recognition now for stronger security.


----------



## Karah (Oct 6, 2017)

I can't keep up with your guys' daily accomplishments. All I did today was make pizza and piss people off. I'm not sure if that counts for much. 



tangerinegreen555 said:


> So I ordered a few on Amazon, free shipping for Saturday! Yes!


Wanna use my amazing prime?! Free, 2 day shipping every time


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 6, 2017)

Karah said:


> I can't keep up with your guys' daily accomplishments. All I did today was make pizza and piss people off. I'm not sure if that counts for much.
> 
> 
> Wanna use my amazing prime?! Free, 2 day shipping every time


I got that for free for 27 more days.

Free shipping on this today. Fuck digital, a zip is a zip. Zero it out and go.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 6, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> You don't set your phone to sync and backup? Anytime I get a new phone I just punch in my Google account and password and it moves everything to the new phone.
> 
> Hmmm. Now I think about it, I don't remember if it keeps passwords or not.


Not all of it moves. Life360, Guardzilla cams, other stuff too.

I have a tablet linked to phone. Still have to load apps independently unless I'm doing it wrong.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 6, 2017)

Karah said:


> make pizza and piss


That counts in my book.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 6, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I prefer my outdoors to get a frost or two. Won't hurt them a bit.


Thanks for the tip! I'm a little nervous because I've seen what happens when I wait too long.
But I don't want to chop early either.
All of my plants are showing cloudy trichomes, but I don't want to chop until Monday because I've got some other shit going on in my drying space right now. A couple of strains are known for taking 11-14 weeks and I'm on week 10, but the others are due.
Almost wondering if I should spray them with a little potassium bicarb. It's got a bit of a smell but not oil based, so it should wash off.
Wouldn't hurt to put a fan on them, but I'm afraid of tripping a circuit when it's raining...

I hate this time of year. Already chopped half the crop, so at least that's a lock.

Unless I fuck up the cure...


----------



## neosapien (Oct 6, 2017)

The dismantling of a decade in the making begins.....


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 6, 2017)

neosapien said:


> The dismantling of a decade in the making begins.....
> 
> View attachment 4022655


Giving it up bro?


----------



## 420God (Oct 6, 2017)

neosapien said:


> The dismantling of a decade in the making begins.....
> 
> View attachment 4022655


Shoulda put it in that hidden room.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 6, 2017)

420God said:


> Shoulda put it in that hidden room.


Oh the parents?


----------



## neosapien (Oct 6, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Giving it up bro?


Just a long unknown open ended hiatus. 10/10. Getting out while I'm on top. At least until crazy people stop making crazy laws. 



420God said:


> Shoulda put it in that hidden room.


Haha, shit I'm hoping someday in the future I can build a log cabin and put it in there!


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 6, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Getting out while I'm on top.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 6, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Thanks for the tip! I'm a little nervous because I've seen what happens when I wait too long.
> But I don't want to chop early either.
> All of my plants are showing cloudy trichomes, but I don't want to chop until Monday because I've got some other shit going on in my drying space right now. A couple of strains are known for taking 11-14 weeks and I'm on week 10, but the others are due.
> Almost wondering if I should spray them with a little potassium bicarb. It's got a bit of a smell but not oil based, so it should wash off.
> ...


I feel you. I've grown long flowering strains. 16-20 week strains.

Its rough trying to balance waiting long enough and rot. 

Keep the canopy open and air movement will help.


----------



## Karah (Oct 6, 2017)

Bareback said:


> That counts in my book.


I knew I liked you for a reason.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 7, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Just a long unknown open ended hiatus. 10/10. Getting out while I'm on top. At least until crazy people stop making crazy laws.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, shit I'm hoping someday in the future I can build a log cabin and put it in there!


Why don't you grow some herbs or veggies in there? I'd do chillies.

Pretend you're growing bud. Hang out at the hydro store. Be as loud about you growing as you possibly can.

Maybe you'll get raided and you can sue the fuck out of your PD. Make bank! Grow some bomb ass chillies in the meanwhile?


----------



## neosapien (Oct 7, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Why don't you grow some herbs or veggies in there? I'd do chillies.
> 
> Pretend you're growing bud. Hang out at the hydro store. Be as loud about you growing as you possibly can.
> 
> Maybe you'll get raided and you can sue the fuck out of your PD. Make bank! Grow some bomb ass chillies in the meanwhile?



Those are some pretty solid ideas. I don't think I could slang enough chillies to cover the electric bill though. The market for chillies has kinda bottomed out here.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 7, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Those are some pretty solid ideas. I don't think I could slang enough chillies to cover the electric bill though. The market for chillies has kinda bottomed out here.


I got it Neo .....

Grow a bunch of poppies ....poppies out the fucking asshole .....then do all the stuff Aero said to do .....genius I know .....imagine when they kick through your door and there's no MJ.



Edit: (tiny ninja bow of respect)


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 7, 2017)

I remember years ago at work, another guy that grew and I started talking about growing chives. 

Do you know what a tiny bottle of freeze dried chives go for?

Chives actually morphed into a code word for weed at work after that.

You had to be there, I guess. Lol.


----------



## ANC (Oct 7, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Those are some pretty solid ideas. I don't think I could slang enough chillies to cover the electric bill though. The market for chillies has kinda bottomed out here.


Garlick has an insane price per pound as far as veggies go.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 7, 2017)

5 yards of topsoil down and spread. Seeded and straw. Time to fish.


----------



## ANC (Oct 7, 2017)

Harvested a purple plant, and put out a large vegged exodus cheese bitch which is now being trained up against the wall like a vertical grow behind a metal grid.
I started it off as a clone and trained and supercropped it to have branches only in one axis.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 7, 2017)

Well,time to drive up to enjoy a whole day of very tedious trimming.

I hate trimming .....all about some comfortable clothes and a slow pace today....seriously dreading this today guys.....maybe il stretch on a pair of mommas yoga pants .....girls always seem so happy wearing those .....ya


----------



## ANC (Oct 7, 2017)

Gotta wear a thong under it though.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 7, 2017)

Northeast outdoor AKA glorified mids.

 
Gave a couple small jars away yesterday to a couple guys for testing.

When it dries more, I'll press out some buds with a hair straightener.

That's a pretty damn good test. Indoor just oozes out around the edges. Outdoor not so much, I found out last year.

I may be making some canabutter. I love brownies.


----------



## Karah (Oct 7, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> maybe il stretch on a pair of mommas yoga pants .....girls always seem so happy wearing those .....ya


Pics.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 7, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Those are some pretty solid ideas. I don't think I could slang enough chillies to cover the electric bill though. The market for chillies has kinda bottomed out here.


People out here make a killing selling flower arrangements. Maybe make an deal to be a supplier for local florists? 
And there's always tomatoes. When they're out of season, grocery store tomatoes are overpriced and have zero flavor. Organic produce sells for a premium. 
Serious chefs will also pay big bucks for quality produce. High brix sells itself.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 7, 2017)

Karah said:


> Pics.


Of course ....my thong was in the wash ...so I opted to go commando


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 7, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Northeast outdoor AKA glorified mids.
> 
> View attachment 4022876
> Gave a couple small jars away yesterday to a couple guys for testing.
> ...


Edibles are where it's at! 
I use cannabis for arthritis pain relief, and a small brownie in the morning and one at night is all I need to avoid taking pills. (My butter is *ultra* strength.) 
I'm beginning to think some strains perform better outdoors than others. I've got a reveg plushberry that has been completely neglected and is kicking some serious butt. Apparently a billion popcorn buds are less susceptible to rot than big colas. I have no idea how I'm going to trim that fucker. Probably just give it a "rough cut"...


----------



## ANC (Oct 7, 2017)

Sativas like as much light as they can get, provided the nutrients and fresh air (or bottled CO2) is there.


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 7, 2017)

S'all I managed to accomplish again today...


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 7, 2017)

Wish you guys could smell this stuff ....delicious heavy tire fire dank ....and buger sticky.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 7, 2017)

ANC said:


> Sativas like as much light as they can get, provided the nutrients and fresh air (or bottled CO2) is there.


Yeah, I've got a couple of sativa doms outside that are fluffy and it's pissing me off. I'm sure it's from not having enough light. It's also cold & humid at night. 
After my grow space modifications are done, I'm going to try to finish them indoors. Might have to get creative because they're 6 footers. 
Probably got at least two weeks left. 
They don't have much yellowing either, which is weird. All four of my other strains faded like crazy -- and they all got the same food. Hmm


----------



## Karah (Oct 7, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> View attachment 4022921 S'all I managed to accomplish again today...


Looks amazing.


----------



## ANC (Oct 7, 2017)

Its weekend lets dive!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Earlier I went to grab a coffee for momma .....as I'm walking out to the car a homeless man asked a question that sounded like ...do you have a smoke? .....I figured he must have seen me take my final drag when I arrived ......so I get my pack out and pull one out for him....he looked kinda puzzled and took the cigarette ....I said have a good day and started to leave ......he said ....Oh no, do you smoke ....I said ...what Bud? ....he said yeah man I got some sheefs....I said ...you have what now .......he said Sheefs ......
> 
> Thinking this was some new STD I wasn't hip to .....I started to wonder WTF he was trying to say .....so he does the quick cop scan around the parking lot and I think ((OH BOY))...here we go ....it's da meff .......homie pulls out a bag of finely chopped fan leafs .....then proceeds to explain he's got sheef for sale ...20$ for the bag .....lol ....I actually felt kinda bad honestly ....he wasnt much older than me and obviously down on his luck ......I said no thank you I don't smoke .....even though I could have probably took my left shoe off and matched his bag ..lol......He ended up offering to wash my windshield or wheels ....again I said no thanks man .......I said are you trying to get money for food ....he said yeah ...I told him I wont give you cash but il buy you some breakfast ....so we walked back in the store and I bought him a hot breakfast sammich and a coffee ....
> 
> ...



Oh man did you ever miss out!

To the American ear (Le) Chiffre sounds just like someone with a harelip saying "sheef". However le Chiffre means Zero in French, and denotes their most secret grower. His strain is so rare and amazing an average sample is 128 per cent THC, and samples exceeding 150 per cent have been tested and verifried. You probably lost an amazing opportunity there.


----------



## Karah (Oct 7, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4022919 View attachment 4022920
> Wish you guys could smell this stuff ....delicious heavy tire fire dank ....and buger sticky.


I feel like a dick head because I actually meant to reply to _this _thread with "looks amazing."


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 7, 2017)

Karah said:


> I feel like a dick head because I actually meant to reply to _this _thread with "looks amazing."


And I liked that post cuz I thought you were setting up sumthin


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 7, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> And I liked that post cuz I thought you were setting up sumthin


LOL all of us


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> And I liked that post cuz I thought you were setting up sumthin


she had you at dick head


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 7, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> she had you at dick head


LMAO


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 8, 2017)

Just got done getting things opened up to burp .....I should have taken a pic ....I love when the nuggs are all stuck as one ....like a giant sticky 1lb nugg.


I mean if I had a lb that is .....I don't


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 8, 2017)

Harvesting beans today. For soup you fucking stoners. Think the dragon tongues hooked up with my snow caps last year. Got some funny looking ones this year.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 8, 2017)

600 dollars worth of grocery shopping with momma .....she got me with the old ...(( let's just stop and grab a few things Hun)) ....I hate shopping ......3 carts 2 little boys and momma ....it was so much Fun .......lol 


I knew I owed her for the early morning sex and the BJ out on the porch last night...well worth it 

I'd push one more cart and another kid for those kinda deals ........wait, that's just me trying to act cool now.

Nevermind, scratch that last part...


----------



## lokie (Oct 8, 2017)

Took the Mrs. to a new restaurant for lunch today as an appeasement.

The new restaurant is in an upscale part of town near the hospital and teaching campus.

Fancy named drinks - $9 and up
Fancy named eggs - $2 ea
Fancy named duck paste - $8
Fancy named french toast - $12
Fancy named cheese bread - $8
Fancy named cheese burger - $13
Various other fare but all way over priced.

Seating was less than convenient and uncomfortable. Service was slow and the serving waitress
talked too much. The Mrs. said she liked the Bloody Mary as they were made fresh and not from a mix. But for $9 I think it should have been a JUMBO.

The best part of the lunch was seeing a very healthy woman wearing a thin summer dress walk by sans underwear. It was quite obvious that she was happy to see me. 

They need not wait for my return to close the place as I will not be back there again.

Cost me $50 before we left. 
I'm no cheapskate, I have paid more than that else where and enjoyed the entire experience.

All in all my ploy worked, the Mrs. started talking to me again.













Next time I'll not let her see me feed breakfast to the dogs.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 8, 2017)

Watching the Cowboys and I already wanna chop my dick off.





Edit: glad I didn’t chop my dick off.



TOUCHDOWN COWBOYS!


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 8, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Watching the Cowboys and I already wanna chop my dick off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 8, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol


Then the fudge packers scored and missed the extra point so we are still up by 1.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 8, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Then the fudge packers scored and missed the extra point so we are still up by 1.
> View attachment 4023673


Ya can't do any worse than the Steelers did.
Roethlisberger threw 5 interceptions, 2 pick 6's, had the worst game of his career and looked exactly like Terry Bradshaw when he was a rookie.

Rumor has it Ben tried to commit suicide, but somebody intercepted the bullet.

Oh well, we're still 3-2.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 8, 2017)

Been working on building a wall in front of some dudes garage door. Making it as sound proof as i can. Cross furred with hat track/isolation clips.
So fun  I'm home now, time to get fucked up.

I gotta share my favorite flavor so far with this soap.
I bought this new one yesterday and been loving it ever since. It's just been kicking it up on my counter so far, but it makes my whole house smell like I'm burning incense.
 
Look at Bear in the back ground. That mother fucker. See how dirty he gets? Fuck me.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 8, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Ya can't do any worse than the Steelers did.
> Roethlisberger threw 5 interceptions, 2 pick 6's, had the worst game of his career and looked exactly like Terry Bradshaw when he was a rookie.
> 
> Rumor has it Ben tried to commit suicide, but somebody intercepted the bullet.
> ...


Lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 8, 2017)

Niners are now 0-5. Who would have guessed huh? Fuck football!!!!!!

Usually i go from wearing a giants hat to a niners hat. Not this year though

Time to get back into basketball know what I'm sayin.. been a warriors fan my whole life, but they pissed me off so bad over the years, i kinda tuned out. Best team ever now. Love it.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 8, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Niners are now 0-5. Who would have guessed huh? Fuck football!!!!!!
> 
> Usually i go from wearing a giants hat to a niners hat. Not this year though
> 
> Time to get back into basketball know what I'm sayin.. been a warriors fan my whole life, but they pissed me off so bad over the years, i kinda tuned out. Best team ever now. Love it.


Thanks bro, Colts needed a win


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 8, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Niners are now 0-5. Who would have guessed huh? Fuck football!!!!!!
> 
> Usually i go from wearing a giants hat to a niners hat. Not this year though
> 
> Time to get back into basketball know what I'm sayin.. been a warriors fan my whole life, but they pissed me off so bad over the years, i kinda tuned out. Best team ever now. Love it.


You should already know my teams then... Cowboys, Mavericks, and the mother fucking Texas Rangers!! Nolan Ryan was the shit in his day.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 8, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Thanks bro, Colts needed a win


I have the game recorded on DVR. Got home and accidentally saw they lost by 3. Damn! Not sure when I'm gonna watch it.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 8, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Niners are now 0-5. Who would have guessed huh? Fuck football!!!!!!
> 
> Usually i go from wearing a giants hat to a niners hat. Not this year though
> 
> Time to get back into basketball know what I'm sayin.. been a warriors fan my whole life, but they pissed me off so bad over the years, i kinda tuned out. Best team ever now. Love it.


Imagine growing up watching Roberto Clemente and Willie Stargell, seeing the Pirates winning 3 WS by the time you're 25. And then watching them have a losing record for 20 years in a row from 1993-2012.

Or watching the Steelers win 4 SB's in 6 years in the '70's and then sucking for 10 years through the '80's.

Shit happens, I still watched them.

We used to have an ABA franchise here, the Pittsburgh Condors. John Brisker was the big star. Went to a few games but his best move was to fly down the court, go to dunk and hit the thing that holds the hoop up so the ball would bounce straight up 30 fucking feet in the air above the basket.
Be happy you have Golden State .


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 8, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Imagine growing up watching Roberto Clemente and Willie Stargell, seeing the Pirates winning 3 WS by the time you're 25. And then watching them have a losing record for 20 years in a row from 1993-2012.
> 
> Or watching the Steelers win 4 SB's in 6 years in the '70's and then sucking for 10 years through the '80's.
> 
> ...


oh, I'll still watch the games, but not wear a niners cap while they suck so fucking bad. The worst they've ever sucked too. Sfgiants also. So bad.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 8, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> oh, I'll still watch the games, but not wear a niners cap while they suck so fucking bad. The worst they've ever sucked too. Sfgiants also. So bad.


Lol. The Pirates were the Giants farm system when they got Barry Bonds.

We don't have anybody that they'd want these days.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 8, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol. The Pirates were the Giants farm system when they got Barry Bonds.
> 
> We don't have anybody that they'd want these days.


I still can't fucking believe they didn't win a World Series with Bonds bro! It's nuts.

Yet they win 3 of them with no real slugger. Un fucking believable!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 8, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I still can't fucking believe they didn't win a World Series with Bonds bro! It's nuts.
> 
> Yet they win 3 of them with no real slugger. Un fucking believable!


We had Stargell with 48 HR 125 RBI in '71 and Clemente hitting .340 in front of him.

They were nicknamed the 'Lumber Company' in the '70's.

But yeah, 3 playoffs in a row with Bonds and nothing. Bonds didn't hit in those playoffs at all. Shut out at home the final 2 games. Severely sucked.


----------



## v.s one (Oct 8, 2017)

Bye week for us, but I'm still going to drink a beer. To keep the tradition going. @Gary Goodson . I thought your boys were going to beat us a couple weeks ago. They never even showed up.


----------



## v.s one (Oct 8, 2017)

Showed my son how to make chicken alfredo


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 8, 2017)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 4023719 Bye week for us, but I'm still going to drink a beer. To keep the tradition going. @Gary Goodson . I thought your boys were going to beat us a couple weeks ago. They never even showed up.


I know. Yalls defense was too much for us


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 8, 2017)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 4023722 Showed my son how to make chicken alfredo


Looks good! We haven't had inside food since the new grill came. Rain this week may put me inside a couple days.

That hurricane remnant is coming right at us, lots of rain.


----------



## v.s one (Oct 8, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I know. Yalls defense was too much for us


I wouldn't want to play the boys twice. I will always be a fan of jerry jones for gift wrapping Demarcus ware for us.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 8, 2017)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 4023722 Showed my son how to make chicken alfredo


I'd eat that. A bit of finely chopped fresh basil sprinkled on would take it to the next level.


----------



## v.s one (Oct 8, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Looks good! We haven't had inside food since the new grill came. Rain this week may put me inside a couple days.
> 
> That hurricane remnant is coming right at us, lots of rain.


Cheers bro. He did a good job for 12.


----------



## v.s one (Oct 8, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd eat that. A bit of finely chopped fresh basil sprinkled on would take it to the next level.


I will definitely try that next time.


----------



## dstroy (Oct 8, 2017)

Threw a birthday party, my youngest turned two a few days ago. Didn't run out of ice, great success.

I made pulled pork sandwiches, hot and BBQ wings, grilled corn (the good kind, with butter and cayenne), and pigs in a blanket (with sausages, because I'm _refined_). 

My wife's friend got her this super cool submarine bubble machine that rolls around playing the yellow submarine and blowing bubbles. I think I like it more than she does


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 8, 2017)

So I’m sharpening my knives because it’s time to chop my mother fucking dick off!!!



We lost! 


Fuck me


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 8, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I got it Neo .....
> 
> Grow a bunch of poppies ....poppies out the fucking asshole .....then do all the stuff Aero said to do .....genius I know .....imagine when they kick through your door and there's no MJ.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't. That could get you an opium charge.








Unless you bake a lot of bread.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 8, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I wouldn't. That could get you an opium charge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you accidentally take one of my posts serious WB ....


You been eating those cookies again... ?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 8, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> So I’m sharpening my knives because it’s time to chop my mother fucking dick off!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 8, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


>


Careful rubbing it in on Gar.......he's liable to pop a chub....


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 8, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Edibles are where it's at!
> I use cannabis for arthritis pain relief, and a small brownie in the morning and one at night is all I need to avoid taking pills. (My butter is *ultra* strength.)
> I'm beginning to think some strains perform better outdoors than others. I've got a reveg plushberry that has been completely neglected and is kicking some serious butt. Apparently a billion popcorn buds are less susceptible to rot than big colas. I have no idea how I'm going to trim that fucker. Probably just give it a "rough cut"...


That's all I ever do. Rough cut. I try to make it look pretty but I'm not going to the trouble of dispensary type trimming.

I don't sell. It wouldn't be hard st all. Its all bad weed here. The good stuff is so expensive. A person could sell it for a premium with sugar leaf on it here.

I actually like a little sugar leaf in mine. Knock the fans off and trim flush with the bud.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 8, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


>


I wanna hate you so much but I can’t. You asshole


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 8, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> That's all I ever do. Rough cut. I try to make it look pretty but I'm not going to the trouble of dispensary type trimming.
> 
> I don't sell. It wouldn't be hard st all. Its all bad weed here. The good stuff is so expensive. A person could sell it for a premium with sugar leaf on it here.
> 
> I actually like a little sugar leaf in mine. Knock the fans off and trim flush with the bud.


Yeah, I'll cut the top 8" of the branches & give em all a rough cut. Then probably just rinse & hang what's left. There's a LOT of larf in the middle of this plant. I'm actually surprised it hasn't started to rot. Fan leaves do get a little mold after they turn yellow, but the green leaves look good. Just another reason to keep em fed. Happy plants are more resistant to badness from wet/cold. 
Sidenote: My wifes geraniums are still going strong, which is unusual. She already bought ornamental kale to replace the geraniums, but the geraniums are far from being done. 
The secret? 
She put me in charge of feeding them. I heard geraniums like neutral ph, so I've been adding Dyna-Gro Protekt silica with every feeding. Not sure if it's the extra potassium or the silica, but I'm impressed with the combination of protekt + SeaGrow Bloom (dry fert). 
There are only five plants in this pot:
 
I should probably feed the dog...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 8, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd eat that. A bit of finely chopped fresh basil sprinkled on would take it to the next level.


dissenting opinion


----------



## neosapien (Oct 8, 2017)

I accomplished getting the go to CD on daddy daughter day to change from Nursery Ryhmes and Other Classic Annoying Kid Songs to The Beatles Greatest hits.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 8, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Harvesting beans today. For soup you fucking stoners. Think the dragon tongues hooked up with my snow caps last year. Got some funny looking ones this year. View attachment 4023573


I won't say how long I stared at this thinking; beans, wtf?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 8, 2017)

My daughter in law (from Brazil), brought linguica, picanha and tabouli (made with quinoa) and Velho Barreiro Cachaca she made watermelon caipirinhas with.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 9, 2017)

We received some much needed rain on Saturday. It was a quick moving system, so as the storm front blew through the sun was immediately behind it producing the most gorgeous double rainbow. I haven't seen a rainbow this solid and vivid since childhood, so I stared at it for about 20 minutes. These pics don't do it justice. I noticed many pedestrians stopping to take pics and video of it, as well. Magical...


----------



## DaNuggz (Oct 9, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4023909
> My daughter in law (from Brazil), brought linguica, picanha and tabouli (made with quinoa) and Velho Barreiro Cachaca she made watermelon caipirinhas with.


Is that watermelon cleaned out??


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 9, 2017)

Had to chop the girls outside its perfect bud rot conditions... Also think I'm going to chop my beard/stache off 

Its attracting an interesting breed of talent I'm not feeling any more


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 9, 2017)

A dude opened up an aromatherapy shop on the main drag a few months back that I noticed when I went for a hair cut last week, stopped in to check it out, Said he sold salts for $5 cup (I had just enough cash for the Barber) told him I'll be back.

So today I walk there with my $10 tell the guy I want $10 worth of relaxation.
He hooks me up with a bundle of his own hand rolled incense, 2 cups of salts, 2 2oz bottles of oil along with nice ceramic burner.


How I'm I suppose to relax? What's his agenda?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 9, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> View attachment 4023996


I always knew there were electrical transformers at the end of the rainbow.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 9, 2017)

Just got the rest of my one and only plant down ......


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 9, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> That's all I ever do. Rough cut. I try to make it look pretty but I'm not going to the trouble of dispensary type trimming.
> 
> I don't sell. It wouldn't be hard st all. Its all bad weed here. The good stuff is so expensive. A person could sell it for a premium with sugar leaf on it here.
> 
> I actually like a little sugar leaf in mine. Knock the fans off and trim flush with the bud.


I like a nice tight trim .......on bud to


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 9, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Did you accidentally take one of my posts serious WB ....
> 
> 
> You been eating those cookies again... ?


Yes. Lol. A few people I know that grow give me all their trim and buy the coconut oil and I make cannabutter and split it with them. 

I end up with a lot of butter this time of year.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 9, 2017)

I found out that my new grand baby is probably a girl woot woot.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 9, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I found out that my new grand baby is probably a girl woot woot.


How many will that make?


----------



## Bareback (Oct 9, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> How many will that make?


 Two from my son .
I have two more that we were adopted to be the grand parents of ( when my brother died we became the grand parents of his grandchildren)


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 9, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I found out that my new grand baby is probably a girl woot woot.


Congrats.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 9, 2017)

I'm sorry to hear of your brothers passing, my condolences.
Glad to hear of your upcoming new family member.
We have 7 ourselves - they keep you on your toes, that's for sure.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 9, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm sorry to hear of your brothers passing, my condolences.
> Glad to hear of your upcoming new family member.
> We have 7 ourselves - they keep you on your toes, that's for sure.


The mom is 17 weeks now. Baby is due in March . I felt like it was a girl from the time they told us but my wife was saying boy , now I'm doing the happy dance , but really I don't care what it is I'm just happy that the ultrasound was good and everything looked normal.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 9, 2017)

Congratulations Grandpa - pic's at term or it didn't happen.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 9, 2017)

Bareback said:


> The mom is 17 weeks now. Baby is due in March . I felt like it was a girl from the time they told us but my wife was saying boy , now I'm doing the happy dance , but really I don't care what it is I'm just happy that the ultrasound was good and everything looked normal.


Amen!


----------



## Bareback (Oct 9, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Congratulations Grandpa - pic's at term or it didn't happen.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Oct 10, 2017)

Had to get up at 4:30 to drive some friends into the airport, tried going back to sleep but I can't and now I feel dead, but I still have shit to do...bleh. One good thing, I stopped at the grocery store and had to wait a few minutes for them to open. When i walked in the smell of fresh baked doughnuts filled the store, I never realized they had a in-house bakery, I'm usually going in there after 5pm. I walked out with a dozen of the best damn doughnuts I've had in years. Only other doughnut places I know of are chains, Dunkin Doughnuts or Honeydew Doughnuts, and their doughnuts suck. Almost worth getting up early for. Nothing like fresh glazed doughnuts.....Mmmmmmmm.


----------



## lokie (Oct 10, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Had to get up at 4:30 to drive some friends into the airport, tried going back to sleep but I can't and now I feel dead, but I still have shit to do...bleh. One good thing, I stopped at the grocery store and had to wait a few minutes for them to open. When i walked in the smell of fresh baked doughnuts filled the store, I never realized they had a in-house bakery, I'm usually going in there after 5pm. I walked out with a dozen of the best damn doughnuts I've had in years. Only other doughnut places I know of are chains, Dunkin Doughnuts or Honeydew Doughnuts, and their doughnuts suck. Almost worth getting up early for. Nothing like fresh glazed doughnuts.....Mmmmmmmm.








The finest doughnuts in all the land.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 10, 2017)

I accomplished reading 12 pages of another thread.. so much love in that thread. I highly recommend..


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Oct 10, 2017)

lokie said:


> The finest doughnuts in all the land.


About 5 yrs, or so, ago they started coming up this way but they didn't really make it. I remember all the hype about the "fresh doughnuts" sign they have in the window and was excited for them to come around. Probably a good thing, I have no willpower when it comes to baked goods and pastries.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 10, 2017)

I'm super stoked guys ...got some awesome feedback on a few flower samples I gave people ....makes all the hard work worth it....I don't sell my flowers ...but I still like to know what people think ...and these people are brutally honest ....

Good morning everyone


----------



## 420God (Oct 10, 2017)

Just took the guy that's renting my other house to small claims to have him evicted and pay back rent /cleanup costs. Fucker didn't pay for 2 months and thought he could just squat there. I hate renters.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 10, 2017)

420God said:


> Just took the guy that's renting my other house to small claims to have him evicted and pay back rent /cleanup costs. Fucker didn't pay for 2 months and thought he could just squat there. I hate renters.


How do you convert to Calories burnt? (Sorry bout the squatters)

Thanks for the inspiration, I'm off to do push ups!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2017)

420God said:


> Just took the guy that's renting my other house to small claims to have him evicted and pay back rent /cleanup costs. Fucker didn't pay for 2 months and thought he could just squat there. I hate renters.


Ouch so sorry, what a waste of time and energy, what is wrong with some people, smh.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 10, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Ouch so sorry, what a waste of time and energy, what is wrong with some people, smh.


Unfortunately in this world there are both host's and parasites.

Apparently 420's renter was the latter.


----------



## 420God (Oct 10, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Ouch so sorry, what a waste of time and energy, what is wrong with some people, smh.


I'm dreading what the inside looks like, we were already having issues with them keeping the yard clean/mowed. I was really hoping he would've burnt the house down.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Unfortunately in this world there are both host's and parasites.
> 
> Apparently 420's renter was the latter.
> 
> View attachment 4024638


Maybe the increase in APG (assholes per gallon), is on the increase because of global warming?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2017)

420God said:


> I'm dreading what the inside looks like, we were already having issues with them keeping the yard clean/mowed. I was really hoping he would've burnt the house down.


It would have been cleaner and easier to fix if he had. But, no, why would someone like that do it the easy way.


----------



## 420God (Oct 10, 2017)

At least I have a nice drive today with all the colors changing.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 10, 2017)

420God said:


> Just took the guy that's renting my other house to small claims to have him evicted and pay back rent /cleanup costs. Fucker didn't pay for 2 months and thought he could just squat there. I hate renters.


Shitty. There was a family that didn't pay mortgage for 4 years down the road from me. Go on the bank that long to get em out. Could be a nice house too. But the new owner had to completely gut it. Mold and trash everywhere..
People are fucking animals...

Today I'm finishing tearing down a chimney.. right now I'm shopping though


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 10, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Shitty. There was a family that didn't pay mortgage for 4 years down the road from me. Go on the bank that long to get em out. Could be a nice house too. But the new owner had to completely gut it. Mold and trash everywhere..
> People are fucking animals...
> 
> Today I'm finishing tearing down a chimney.. right now I'm shopping though
> View attachment 4024643


Last year when I started remodeling, the best guy I had on my crew had flipped 12 houses over the last 15 yrs. Always houses from tax sales or repos.

He never had a house yet that didn't involve gutting because of neglect/abuse.

When I bought my house, my first 2 priorities were food and mortgage payment. Others must not see it that way.

And you buy what you can afford, not what your doctor can afford.

People are nuts.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 10, 2017)

420God said:


> Just took the guy that's renting my other house to small claims to have him evicted and pay back rent /cleanup costs. Fucker didn't pay for 2 months and thought he could just squat there. I hate renters.


I had to do that twice ....bought 5 rentals with my pops when the market was shit ....rented them for several years ....we remodeled them and sold all but one .....and I can't wait until that one is gone ....I feel your pain ....money is awesome ...but holy shit good renters are rare


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 10, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Shitty. There was a family that didn't pay mortgage for 4 years down the road from me. Go on the bank that long to get em out. Could be a nice house too. But the new owner had to completely gut it. Mold and trash everywhere..
> People are fucking animals...
> 
> Today I'm finishing tearing down a chimney.. right now I'm shopping though
> View attachment 4024643


Buy few extra white ones... and drive through the ghetto telling people you got white bricks for sale.


----------



## 420God (Oct 10, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I had to do that twice ....bought 5 rentals with my pops when the market was shit ....rented them for several years ....we remodeled them and sold all but one .....and I can't wait until that one is gone ....I feel your pain ....money is awesome ...but holy shit good renters are rare


We had 4 at one time, did the same as you, bought when prices were bottomed out and sold 3 when prices went up. The last one was remodeled a few years ago but will probably need it again. We own it free and clear so any rent is money in our pocket.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 10, 2017)

Anxiously waiting to see if the fire moves closer to my other pad. It might as well burn down now(not). The girls have been without power for 2 nights now. I’m sure it’s gonna take them a very long time to fix the problem. FML.
Fires fucking suuuuuuckkkkkk!


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 10, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Anxiously wait to see if the fire moves closer to my other pad. It might as well burn down now. The girls have been without power for 2 nights now. I’m sure it’s gonna take them a very long time to fix the problem. FML.
> Fires fucking suuuuuuckkkkkk!


Give me a call if you need to bug out, Ill bring the truck.


----------



## ANC (Oct 10, 2017)

Tuesdays are nap days.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 10, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Give me a call if you need to bug out, Ill bring the truck.


Right on, thanks bro.
I have my trailer ready to go. If i have to, i’ll shoot over there and grab all the expensive equipment really quick.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 10, 2017)

420God said:


> I'm dreading what the inside looks like, we were already having issues with them keeping the yard clean/mowed. I was really hoping he would've burnt the house down.


I charge a non refundable 100 dollar application fee.

It helps weed out some of the undesirables.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 10, 2017)

I read the _entire_ Neo Jackwagon thread. I'm exhausted, time for a nap...


----------



## dstroy (Oct 10, 2017)

420God said:


> Just took the guy that's renting my other house to small claims to have him evicted and pay back rent /cleanup costs. Fucker didn't pay for 2 months and thought he could just squat there. I hate renters.


I would hate being a landlord. Especially in RI, very favorable tenant laws here. Not sure about where you are.

Did you have a clause in your lease about them taking care of the property? Again, not sure about there but here it's common for the landlord to take care of it or contract it out unless it specifically says it's the tenants' responsibility in the lease. 

Like the last place we lived while I was active duty in Newport, the landlord did all of the grounds maintenance. Cut us breaks in the rent to take care of little stuff around the house too, and for shoveling snow off the sidewalk in front of the house.

The upstairs apartment had a high turnover rate while we were there, people can't follow rules for shit. First it was a bunch of college retards that got evicted after a month for being noisy and leaving their dog shit every where, then it was an artist and a tennis pro who also let their dog shit everywhere, and let their dog run and bark at my baby. My landlord rescinded their pet agreement and kicked them out for having a dog lol.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 10, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> I read the _entire_ Neo Jackwagon thread. I'm exhausted, time for a nap...


I hear you. It was a brutal, merciless, comedic and bipolar good time at RIU that you just can't put a price on.

What Neo wants, Neo gets.


----------



## dstroy (Oct 10, 2017)

Built a thing that I can move around the tent and attach a fan to, it's lashed to the tent, not permanent. The fan can still oscillate because that wood is T shaped, and lashed at the ends of the T so it doesn't twist. 

Saved some valuable floor space, I'm small potatoes in a 4x4. 

I got two of the small Honeywell fans... think they're 13", one for the veg tent and one for the flower tent. 

The idea was to have one fan below the plants and one above.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 10, 2017)

I accomplished meeting someone today that I was in awe of years ago.
And he is still as imposing as ever!



Bill Kazmaier, worlds strongest man for like, . . . ever.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Anxiously waiting to see if the fire moves closer to my other pad. It might as well burn down now(not). The girls have been without power for 2 nights now. I’m sure it’s gonna take them a very long time to fix the problem. FML.
> Fires fucking suuuuuuckkkkkk!


Oh jeez Aero I am so sorry! I hope you and yours stay safe through this miserable shit.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 10, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Oh jeez Aero I am so sorry! I hope you and yours stay safe through this miserable shit.


Thank you. Means allot.

The two fires are now one and it's dangerously close 

The poor firefighters! They're spread so thin right now.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 10, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Right on, thanks bro.
> I have my trailer ready to go. If i have to, i’ll shoot over there and grab all the expensive equipment really quick.


How's it going out there?

I'm not liking what's on CNN right now.
"spreading at the rate of 33 feet a second"!??


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 10, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> How's it going out there?
> 
> I'm not liking what's on CNN right now.
> "spreading at the rate of 33 feet a second"!??


Not sure which fire is spreading that quick, but california is on fire.


----------



## dstroy (Oct 10, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Not sure which fire is spreading that quick, but california is on fire.


You're safe though?


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 10, 2017)

dstroy said:


> You're safe though?


Yes, thank you 
A fire tried to get me where I'm sitting right now typing this, but appears they got it under control, but my buddy and my dog Rex are at my other pad that a big fire is close by. He has about 3 ways out, so we're feeling pretty good about that. he's gonna be coming over here as soon as he's done chopping down a crop. Lol. 

The good news is, that the smell coming out of his truck(buds will be in bins) will not be noticed.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Thank you. Means allot.
> 
> The two fires are now one and it's dangerously close
> View attachment 4024860
> The poor firefighters! They're spread so thin right now.


th2 2 fires on either side of our farm are on this map. We are in a small sliver between the 2 fiires that is not under mandatory evacuation order....everything to our left & right are on fire!


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 10, 2017)

doublejj said:


> th2 2 fires on either side of our farm are on this map. We are in a small sliver between the 2 fiires that is not under mandatory evacuation order....everything to our left & right are on fire!


Oh shit bro! Good luck homie!!!!!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh shit bro! Good luck homie!!!!!


hank you bro......u2 we watced bomber water drops all morning behind the ridge beyond our farm....


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2017)

doublejj said:


> th2 2 fires on either side of our farm are on this map. We are in a small sliver between the 2 fiires that is not under mandatory evacuation order....everything to our left & right are on fire!


JJ I hope it stays that way. They were moving the fire air support out of Fox Field down here. I hope they stop it or it misses you.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 10, 2017)

doublejj said:


> th2 2 fires on either side of our farm are on this map. We are in a small sliver between the 2 fiires that is not under mandatory evacuation order....everything to our left & right are on fire!


My kid is at her boyfriends. They're A little lower than you. Views of the bbq from his house. They're smoked out.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 10, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> My kid is at her boyfriends. They're A little lower than you. Views of the bbq from his house. They're smoked out.


I can imagine. Can't be easy to breathe that shit.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> My kid is at her boyfriends. They're A little lower than you. Views of the bbq from his house. They're smoked out.


I got woken up at 2:00am by my grow partner banging on my trailer door..."Fire!"
went outside & into 70mph winds and an orange glow off in the distance, couldn't see 20ft for the smoke & dust.....hell of a night


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 10, 2017)

doublejj said:


> I got woken up at 2:00am by my grow partner banging on my trailer door..."Fire!"
> went outside & into 70mph winds and an orange glow off in the distance, couldn't see 20ft for the smoke & dust.....hell of a night


God damn bro!

Rudy has no cell service and the landline doesn't work. Only update i get is when he drives to my buddies in Forbestown. The same buddys house who's outdoor was dangerously close to getting wiped out a little while back. Fuck.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> God damn bro!
> 
> Rudy has no cell service and the landline doesn't work. Only update i get is when he drives to my buddies in Forbestown. The same buddys house who's outdoor was dangerously close to getting wiped out a little while back. Fuck.


we are off grid & have no cell service on the farm....we are blind & deaf out there


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 10, 2017)

Pge's website says power won't be restored for a week. Bye-bye allot. Fuck me. Hopefully rudy calls and/or shows up soon. He's gonna be bringing around 10 or so lbs to dry here. Bitting my nails here.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 10, 2017)

Rudy! Rudy! Rudy!


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 10, 2017)

Oh fucking great! Just seen that the forecast is for 20-25mph winds coming back tomorrow. Omfg.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 10, 2017)

Best of luck bros; get your bugout kits in order


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 10, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Rudy! Rudy! Rudy!


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 10, 2017)

LOL


----------



## neosapien (Oct 10, 2017)

All done. Feels good to be totally broke down, cleaned out and 100 % legit. Don't gotta worry bout shit!

Here's my hot Asian trophy wife. Tonight we're going to roleplay that she's a hot Asian trophy wife.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 10, 2017)

neosapien said:


> All done. Feels good to be totally broke down, cleaned out and 100 % legit. Don't gotta worry bout shit!
> 
> Here's my hot Asian trophy wife. Tonight we're going to roleplay that she's a hot Asian trophy wife.
> 
> View attachment 4024990


With silk and everything, nice


----------



## neosapien (Oct 10, 2017)

Just for you Malt.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2017)

booooiiiiiiiiing


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 11, 2017)

Trimming .......hecka fun


----------



## doublejj (Oct 11, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh fucking great! Just seen that the forecast is for 20-25mph winds coming back tomorrow. Omfg.


Smoke everywhere & the winds are picking up...mandatory evacuations still in effect all around us....I don't think they know we are out here.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## neosapien (Oct 11, 2017)

doublejj said:


> pic


Looks like about a pound.

Seriously how many h2-a's does it take to trim all that? And how long?


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 11, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Looks like about a pound.
> 
> Seriously how many h2-a's does it take to trim all that? And how long?


LOL


----------



## Downtowntillman (Oct 11, 2017)

At my local grocery store they have holiday cards for our armed forces. Customers can put a little message for them and once it's filled all the way up, it's sealed and sent.

I have wrote in a few of them and I always sign the same way! I remembered to snap a pic to show you guys! A little love from all you guys! Maybe one day one of them will sign on and say hello!





Edit: that is the worst sentence I have ever written... Yes I was high ...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 11, 2017)

Today is officially "Cannabis processing day". 
Yay!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 11, 2017)

@Aeroknow @doublejj how are you guys doing?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 11, 2017)

Finally went to the doctor my bottle of sanity was running out, they fixed me right up. I need to stop putting shit off, especially when my health is involved.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 11, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> @Aeroknow @doublejj how are you guys doing?


I wish I could send them my rain over the last 24 hrs.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 11, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Finally went to the doctor my bottle of sanity was running out, they fixed me right up. I need to stop putting shit off, especially when my health is involved.


Neglecting your physical health is a form of slow suicide, sort of like the big drugs. I'm glad you are fixing shit up.



tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4025389
> 
> I wish I could send them my rain over the last 24 hrs.


If anyone could ship rain it would be you!


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 11, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Neglecting your physical health is a form of slow suicide, sort of like the big drugs. I'm glad you are fixing shit up.
> 
> 
> If anyone could ship rain it would be you!


Not physical but more important. "The body cant live without the mind" - Morphius
But on that note im almost outa tobacco might try to quit, again. But whats a recovering addict without his nicitine and coffee, ever been to an AA meeting?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 11, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Not physical but more important. "The body cant live without the mind" - Morphius
> But on that note im almost outa tobacco might try to quit, again. But whats a recovering addict without his nicitine and coffee, ever been to an AA meeting?


No, I never have been. However I am aware that addictive personalities tend to sublimate with different addictions. After what I saw in your 'other' post I'm questioning my good sense in talking to you.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 11, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> No, I never have been. However I am aware that addictive personalities tend to sublimate with different addictions. After what I saw in your 'other' post I'm questioning my good sense in talking to you.


That was a pretty old pic i was just messing around, i know my sense of humor is off. So people can blast explosive liqued butane through a glass tube and thats alright but i cant cant extract the natural anti depressent Harmine from the caapi banistropsis Vine as a natural remedy? Sounds like hipocracy. But any way not mocking any one just saying.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 11, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> That was a pretty old pic i was just messing around, i know my sense of humor is off. So people can blast explosive liqued butane through a glass tube and thats alright but i cant cant extract the natural anti depressent Harmine from the caapi banistropsis Vine as a natural remedy? Sounds like hipocracy. But any way not mocking any one just saying.


Its the Ayahuasca vine "the vine of the souls" and it contains no DMT if thats what yall are automatically thinking.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 11, 2017)

Well any way gotta go to sleep i have to wake up at 6 gotta full day tomorrow. Tyyl


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 11, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Trimming .......hecka fun


I'm done. 
Until I chop the last three...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 11, 2017)

Does anyone else grade their weed when they jar it? 
My system: 
A -- Awesome! 
B -- Perfect for doobies. 
C -- Smokeable if you're desperate.
D -- Butter only.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 11, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Does anyone else grade their weed when they jar it?
> My system:
> A -- Awesome!
> B -- Perfect for doobies.
> ...


A+b gets jars. C+d in the freezer.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 11, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> A+b gets jars. C+d in the freezer.


C+D end up in paper grocery bags with the top folded over.
Might end up on the floor of the safe, but usually it's filled with things worth protecting...  
If someone wants to break into my house to steal butter bud, they are not smart.
Maximum risk for minimal reward.

Good luck with that...


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 12, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> @Aeroknow @doublejj how are you guys doing?


All safe here for now. They stopped it from moving towards my property and was 20% contained last I checked. Would love to have power but hard to complain knowing people have gotten really fucked from these fires.

This makes it two times this year that large fires got real close to my other pad. I seriously doubt that it would make it if there was a third fire this year.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 12, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> All safe here for now. They stopped it from moving towards my property and was 20% contained last I checked. Would love to have power but hard to complain knowing people have gotten really fucked from these fires.
> 
> This makes it two times this year that large fires got real close to my other pad. I seriously doubt that it would make it if there was a third fire this year.


Good to hear bro, stay safe.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 12, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm done.
> Until I chop the last three...


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 12, 2017)

So I stopped to get my morning snack as usual ....but today was much more fun,entertaining,and exciting.....I pull up and as soon as I shut the car off I hear a constant horn. I get out shut my door and realize there's a very upset young man honking at my car ((ME)) ........then he said, you need to fucking move...I was guna park there ........so that reminded me to set the alarm on my car and tell him I wouldn't be moving .....I could immediately tell he's use to people being afraid of him and his appearance ....he was trying very hard to show me he was a gangster ....I like wannabe gangsters there too fun to pass up.....so then he literally asked me 11 times in a row if I was guna move .....I answered 12 times NO .....he started to get very pissed that his lango and thuggish appearance wasn't scaring me ....he's very vocal and I'm very calm ......I call these guys Barkers...like the little dog running in circles barking,trying it's hardest to get a rise out of the big one.......So then he says: you know I could have took that rite....I replied: took what ....then he proceeds to tell me how he allowed me to drive in front of him ....because he could have easily taken me in his car...he was driving a Hyundai LMFAO...so after listening to his bullshit I decided it was time to give back 


..........I said: first off thank you for allowing me to drive in front of you ....I absolutely love the fact that I got the parking spot you wanted .....secondly, your like the coolest kid I've ever seen ...driving a real Hyundai Genesis racing car...I bet it's hecka fast ......then I finished with ....if you really wana upset me you could try sucking my dick incorrectly ............I swear even his stereo went silent ....lol.


Insert atomic bomb explosion pic ((here))


Then he does what every little pussy gangster wannabe does ....he says: you know fools get shot everyday .....I said oh yes I know ....that's why I make sure I never come up short ....it's at this point ....he knew he fucked up ....I then said ...if you wana have a gun battle over a parking spot I'm totally down for that ....hold on a sec ....once I hit the key fob to unlock the car......he fuckin ripped outta there ....lmao haha..........and yes I still went in and got my delicious treats after that ......just added a little extra heat with my coffee ......funs over ......now I'm off to trim.



Morning everyone


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 12, 2017)

I got an Adrenalin blast just reading that. ^^


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 12, 2017)

I'm so glad to live in a low key area


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 12, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> So I stopped to get my morning snack as usual ....but today was much more fun,entertaining,and exciting.....I pull up and as soon as I shut the car off I hear a constant horn. I get out shut my door and realize there's a very upset young man honking at my car ((ME)) ........then he said, you need to fucking move...I was guna park there ........so that reminded me to set the alarm on my car and tell him I wouldn't be moving .....I could immediately tell he's use to people being afraid of him and his appearance ....he was trying very hard to show me he was a gangster ....I like wannabe gangsters there too fun to pass up.....so then he literally asked me 11 times in a row if I was guna move .....I answered 12 times NO .....he started to get very pissed that his lango and thuggish appearance wasn't scaring me ....he's very vocal and I'm very calm ......I call these guys Barkers...like the little dog running in circles barking,trying it's hardest to get a rise out of the big one.......So then he says: you know I could have took that rite....I replied: took what ....then he proceeds to tell me how he allowed me to drive in front of him ....because he could have easily taken me in his car...he was driving a Hyundai LMFAO...so after listening to his bullshit I decided it was time to give back
> 
> 
> ..........I said: first off thank you for allowing me to drive in front of you ....I absolutely love the fact that I got the parking spot you wanted .....secondly, your like the coolest kid I've ever seen ...driving a real Hyundai Genesis racing car...I bet it's hecka fast ......then I finished with ....if you really wana upset me you could try sucking my dick incorrectly ............I swear even his stereo went silent ....lol.
> ...


 A hot savory mug of an Indacouch tale in the morning ... that's what I have for instead of coffee. I love your tales, amigo.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 12, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'm so glad to live in a lokie area


FIFY


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 12, 2017)

shit always be happenin' at the snack place


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 12, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> A hot savory mug of an Indacouch tale in the morning ... that's what I have for instead of coffee. I love your tales, amigo.


Almost time for a beer my friend


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 12, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Almost time for a beer my friend


Thanks for reminding me. I didn't get any Octoberfest beer yet.

I will not be denied.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 12, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'm so glad to live in a low key area


When I called my wife to tell her I got up here safe ....I told her the same thing ...glad we live in the country, because all the dumb shit happens in town ....literally the only city area I pass through to get to the ranch .....very quiet at my actual house ....except for hector and his buddy recently .....and the occasional people driving through my leaf piles ....but we fixed that problem to ...hehe ....otherwise it's just raccoons and possums causing chaos.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 12, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> When I called my wife to tell her I got up here safe ....I told her the same thing ...glad we live in the country, because all the dumb shit happens in town ....literally the only city area I pass through to get to the ranch .....very quiet at my actual house ....except for hector and his buddy recently .....and the occasional people driving through my leaf piles ....but we fixed that problem to ...*hehe* ....otherwise it's just raccoons and possums causing chaos.


You didn't?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 12, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> You didn't?
> View attachment 4025634


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 12, 2017)

Well it looks like my break from trimming is over -- and I just finished cleaning up. 
I took a good look at my giant plushberry this morning and she's got a little amber. FUCK! 
Got plans today and won't be able to get to it until tomorrow. Maybe I'll just chop and hang it in the garage. 
I thought she'd go a bit longer & fed her a few days ago. 
FUCK!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 12, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> @Aeroknow @doublejj how are you guys doing?


still here.....made it thru this round....but heavy winds forecast for tomorrow


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 12, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> So I stopped to get my morning snack as usual ....but today was much more fun,entertaining,and exciting.....I pull up and as soon as I shut the car off I hear a constant horn. I get out shut my door and realize there's a very upset young man honking at my car ((ME)) ........then he said, you need to fucking move...I was guna park there ........so that reminded me to set the alarm on my car and tell him I wouldn't be moving .....I could immediately tell he's use to people being afraid of him and his appearance ....he was trying very hard to show me he was a gangster ....I like wannabe gangsters there too fun to pass up.....so then he literally asked me 11 times in a row if I was guna move .....I answered 12 times NO .....he started to get very pissed that his lango and thuggish appearance wasn't scaring me ....he's very vocal and I'm very calm ......I call these guys Barkers...like the little dog running in circles barking,trying it's hardest to get a rise out of the big one.......So then he says: you know I could have took that rite....I replied: took what ....then he proceeds to tell me how he allowed me to drive in front of him ....because he could have easily taken me in his car...he was driving a Hyundai LMFAO...so after listening to his bullshit I decided it was time to give back
> 
> 
> ..........I said: first off thank you for allowing me to drive in front of you ....I absolutely love the fact that I got the parking spot you wanted .....secondly, your like the coolest kid I've ever seen ...driving a real Hyundai Genesis racing car...I bet it's hecka fast ......then I finished with ....if you really wana upset me you could try sucking my dick incorrectly ............I swear even his stereo went silent ....lol.
> ...


LOL, great story


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 12, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, great story


Ya except I had a dumb and dumber moment when I got home ....momma says....what if he had a gun.

My response

She gave up ....lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 12, 2017)

lol

Nah, the fact your dialog lasted so long showed he didn't. Those kind go heeled quickly cuz they have one


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 12, 2017)

Been working on some dude's wall in front of his garage door when i can. 20' wide, 10' tall. Had to build a wall just to double rock it and tape the one side. Got the other wall built and isolation clips in. Only thing left to do is insulate, attach the rest of the hat track and double rock this side. And tape and caulk. I fucking guarantee you won't be able to hear shit in front when I'm done, let alone a grow.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 12, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> lol
> 
> Nah, the fact your dialog lasted so long showed he didn't. Those kind go heeled quickly cuz they have one


Your a smart one ....he was trying to hard to intimidate ....gotta watch out for us regular hard working guys ....we may have something for ya


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 12, 2017)

Can't believe chunker is almost 1 already .....getting real good at testing mom and dad's new stain master carpets 
 

I picked his socks BTW ...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 12, 2017)

Can't - say - no - to - those - eyes.

Whatta cutie.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4025862 Been working on some dude's wall in front of his garage door when i can. 20' wide, 10' tall. Had to build a wall just to double rock it and tape the one side. Got the other wall built and isolation clips in. Only thing left to do is insulate, attach the rest of the hat track and double rock this side. And tape and caulk. I fucking guarantee you won't be able to hear shit in front when I'm done, let alone a grow.


You have some very handsome scaffolding, but drywall stilts, j/s



Indacouch said:


> Can't believe chunker is almost 1 already .....getting real good at testing mom and dad's new stain master carpets
> View attachment 4025906
> 
> I picked his socks BTW ...


ahhhh he is so cute, just give him to me and no one gets hurt and no more fish will die (today)


----------



## lokie (Oct 12, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Can't believe chunker is almost 1 already .....getting real good at testing mom and dad's new stain master carpets
> View attachment 4025906
> 
> I picked his socks BTW ...


Handsome boy.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 12, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> You have some very handsome scaffolding, but drywall stilts, j/s
> 
> 
> ahhhh he is so cute, just give him to me and no one gets hurt and no more fish will die (today)


Stilts? Shit! Only hacks use stilts. Tapers included. Those things are widow makers. Especially if you drink while working like i do. Those things haven't been aloud on jobsites since at least I've been in the trades. '92. Never seen a fool use them except on this old house.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2017)

lokie said:


> Handsome boy.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Stilts? Shit! Only hacks use stilts. Tapers included. Those things are widow makers. Especially if you drink while working like i do. Those things haven't been aloud on jobsites since I've been in the trades. '92. Never seen a fool use them except on this old house.


I own a pair and loved them sincerely. Made a few bucks working for my dad with them. But in HS they don't let you drink!! Possibly that was why I had the stilts. I loved those mofos, now if I could just find them. I believe my hubby hid them or possibly sold them (asshole).


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 12, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Can't believe chunker is almost 1 already .....getting real good at testing mom and dad's new stain master carpets
> View attachment 4025906
> 
> I picked his socks BTW ...


What does he have stashed in those cheeks?


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 12, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I own a pair and loved them sincerely. Made a few bucks working for my dad with them. But in HS they don't let you drink!! Possibly that was why I had the stilts. I loved those mofos, now if I could just find them. I believe my hubby hid them or possibly sold them (asshole).


Nowadays the tapers have bazookas, flat boxes and shit. Absolutely no need for them things. Unless you wanna die lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Nowadays the tapers have bazookas, flat boxes and shit. Absolutely no need for them things. Unless you wanna die lol.


Those bazookas are sweet, but the taper demoing them is on stilts ha ha haaaaaaaaa God damn I loved those stilts, f'n hated taping preferred finishing concrete.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 12, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Those bazookas are sweet, but the taper demoing them is on stilts ha ha haaaaaaaaa God damn I loved those stilts, f'n hated taping preferred finishing concrete.


That must be some footage from this old house?


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 12, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> f'n hated taping preferred finishing concrete.


Yeah, i hate playing in the mud, taping AND cement and stucco. But i do.
Would rather pound out the forms, or frame the walls and hang the board or lath though.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 12, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Those bazookas are sweet, but the taper demoing them is on stilts ha ha haaaaaaaaa God damn I loved those stilts, f'n hated taping preferred finishing concrete.


I hate doing drywall


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> That must be some footage from this old house?


I dunno youtube, first vid I found on bazookas. LOL I don't watch this frou frou chi chi house, it bears no resemblance to reality. It's like what if you could be Bill Gates for a day.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 12, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I hate doing drywall


Me too!
I'd rather be fishing that's for sure.

The very first job i was on was hanging 5/8 cement board Durock. That was the first year in my trade. Great way to get your dick wet.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I hate doing drywall


I'll never forget the day my cousin introduced me to metal sheet hangers! I was verklempt. Before that we all had to hold with one hand and hammer with the other (back in the day PRIOR to pneumatics and electric screwdrivers LOL)


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 12, 2017)

I'm not 68 but out of a local near by.  drywall/lather here.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 12, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I'll never forget the day my cousin introduced me to metal sheet hangers! I was verklempt. Before that we all had to hold with one hand and hammer with the other (back in the day PRIOR to pneumatics and electric screwdrivers LOL)


just curious, and it's because a lot of people don't get it.

You know what replaced interior wood lath right?

And than, most people from the rest of the country don't get that we ARE the metal stud framers on a job site. Drywall/lathers. We do allot.

Ok, done tooting my horn.

UBC In the house.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 12, 2017)

Oh, and fuck Kenny! Still pissed i had to buy a machine. That mother fucking bastard!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2017)

harvested pounds and pounds today. of pumpkins. about 75 pumpkins.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 12, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> harvested pounds and pounds today. of pumpkins. about 75 pumpkins.


Children of the Corn. Fuck!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> just curious, and it's because a lot of people don't get it.
> 
> You know what replaced interior wood lath right?
> 
> ...


Yeah I really do get it. Very skilled and yet thankless work indeed hun. But for my years doing that shit I would NEVER have gone to college. I wanted to make nice cabinets and do finish carpentry but my dad refused to sponsor me into the union. So college it was, LOL Still have a garage full of carpentry tools I'm not 1/2 skilled enough to use, smh.



Aeroknow said:


> Oh, and fuck Kenny! Still pissed i had to buy a machine. That mother fucking bastard!!!


 kenny


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 12, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah I really do get it. Very skilled and yet thankless work indeed hun. But for my years doing that shit I would NEVER have gone to college. I wanted to make nice cabinets and do finish carpentry but my dad refused to sponsor me into the union. So college it was, LOL Still have a garage full of carpentry tools I'm not 1/2 skilled enough to use, smh.
> 
> 
> kenny


Ain't nothing wrong with cabinetry i tell ya.
My best buddy is a custom furniture, kitchen cabinet maker. He built the last three kitchens for me. Learned from his dad who was actually out of the very same union i am, or was lol.
They shut their doors in hollister when times were really bad 08', but me and my budy are seriously considering opening back up.

Great cover for growing bud. Just start ripping some wood on the table saw. Lol. Really though.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 12, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Looks like about a pound.
> 
> Seriously how many h2-a's does it take to trim all that? And how long?


There are trimmigrants that come and spend time visiting America during trim season. We are an equal opportunity employer.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 12, 2017)

doublejj said:


> There are trimmigrants that come and spend time visiting America during trim season. We are an equal opportunity employer.


Over here our safeway is like a homedepot if looking for some labor. The hippies are out in full force right now. Happens every croptober.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 12, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Over here our safeway is like a homedepot if looking for some labor. The hippies are out in full force right now. Happens every croptober.


We just had the annual Celtic Festival in town & I couldn't tell if they were trimmagrants or Celtic fans lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 12, 2017)

doublejj said:


> We just had the annual Celtic Festival in town & I couldn't tell if they were trimmagrants or Celtic fans lol


Talk about getting into character.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 12, 2017)

@ Aero and @JJ Is there any concrete suspicion that those fires are arson?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 12, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> @ Aero and @JJ Is there any concrete suspicion that those fires are arson?


too early.....but the winds were unbelievable


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 12, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> @ Aero and @JJ Is there any concrete suspicion that those fires are arson?


I was looking into that because it seems like this happens every year. 

But nothing conclusive. Why would anyone in their right mind want to do this?


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 12, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I was looking into that because it seems like this happens every year.
> 
> But nothing conclusive. Why would anyone in their *right mind* want to do this?


They aren't


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 12, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> They aren't


You’re right.

The world can be a fucked up place some times.


I hope for the best for everyone effected by this


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> They aren't


Well that's cutting to the chase


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 12, 2017)

I thought I heard on the news that they suspected power lines in one or possibly more ignition sources?


----------



## Downtowntillman (Oct 13, 2017)

Pushing myself a little more everyday. Had to return to work but it has helped me mentally. Physically I'm at 75% but hey that's what pain killers are for. I'm back working with the public and that is one of the joys I have in life. I know what you're thinking, you like working with the public 

I love to take someone who is so irritated or just plain out and asshole and have them smiling when they leave. There is such a joy in that accomplishment.

So many jobs has a unlimited amount of employees that hate their life and that spills into their job. I love being the exception. The way I look at it, if you run into an asshole in the morning then you ran into an asshole but if you run into an asshole all day then you are the asshole.

My first step has been to get myself back moving around and get out of this mental slump I have been in. I have accomplished that now it's time to get back to what I really love more than anything in this world....growing!!

Since my sister passed away my mother has been walking around so lost and it breaks my heart to see it. She is not a smoker but she has one hell of a green thumb. I think I will see what she thinks about growing herself a few plants. Don't think that she will go for it but it's worth another try

Fixing to go to work hope everyone has a blessed Friday the 13th.


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 13, 2017)

The area I work in has a Friday the 13th tradition... Its called kill kamp. They go around shooting each other to add insult to injury if the victim dies on Friday the 13th. So I accomplished getting in to work with no bullet holes in the truck.. Ripping out of here at noon for a wedding so I need to pick a tie color for my black suit, which should take me mentally away from KK

Thinking gold, but I have a dope purple one as well hmmmm


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 13, 2017)

Last year, a fire tried to get me here at my primary residence. On one of the main roads coming up here, either some stupid mother fucker was dragging a chain or flicking a cigarette butt every so often or somethin.

Cal fire said the fire started at 6-8 spots in a stretch of about a mile. Was under investigation, never heard anything after.


----------



## lokie (Oct 13, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> The area I work in has a Friday the 13th tradition... Its called kill kamp. They go around shooting each other to add insult to injury if the victim dies on Friday the 13th. So I accomplished getting in to work with no bullet holes in the truck.. Ripping out of here at noon for a wedding so I need to pick a tie color for my black suit, which should take me mentally away from KK
> 
> Thinking gold, but I have a dope purple one as well hmmmm


Red. Go with red.







http://www.mensjournal.com/expert-advice/9-traits-that-attract-women-20150202/the-red-shirt

*Wearing Red*
Believe it or not, something as simple as shirt choice could affect your chances with women. Just as a peacock struts his stuff in the wild, a series of small experiments published in the_ Journal of Experimental Psychology _showed that women find men more attractive when they are wearing red


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 13, 2017)

doublejj said:


> There are trimmigrants


That’s awesome.. lol


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 13, 2017)

Downtowntillman said:


> I love to take someone who is so irritated or just plain out and asshole and have them smiling when they leave. There is such a joy in that accomplishment.


So true, is a great feeling


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Oct 13, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Why would anyone in their right mind want to do this?


They found some mites..


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 13, 2017)

Right in the pussy.....


----------



## ANC (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (Oct 13, 2017)

In the last 24 hrs I've shattered the screen on my phone, ripped out a toenail, almost sliced my wrist open and found out my plow truck got hit by lightning and fried the electriconics. And then I got shit faced, because FML. So today started with a big chug of Kahlua in my coffee, vodka in my OJ and a 2 bowls of Chemdawg. I think I'm ready for whatever gets thrown at me today.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 13, 2017)

I've hated Friday the 13th for quite some time .....worst day ever of my life happen to be a fri 13th ......

 Fri 13th


----------



## ANC (Oct 13, 2017)

When I was nine, my electric blanket caught fire during the night of Friday the 13th.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 13, 2017)

ANC said:


> When I was nine, my electric blanket caught fire during the night of Friday the 13th.


I know it was wrong to laugh at that but I'm still wiping tears. 

LOL!


----------



## ANC (Oct 13, 2017)

It was quite the night. I remember it clearly.
It started smoldering and started the foam from the mattress smoking.
My mom dreamt about the protests of the time and the smell carried into her dream as a petrol bomb.
I actually got out of bed, went to take a piss and then got back into bed.
That toxic foam smoke drugs you terribly. Anyway, my dad got up, took the mattress and blankets, taco'd it up and pushed it out through the window.
I got in bed with them and went to sleep. At some point, I awoke and the wall across my door was lit bright orange. I shouted fire, my dad who was normally impossible to wake flew out of the bed and ran outside to fight the fire which was higher than the roof, just outside the window. WHen he pushed the crap out the window it landed on top of the outdoor tap and hosepipe...... 

We got it killed and pulled away from the house (brick). THe next morning I went to school with 3 pairs of underpants on.I was fucked up all day.


----------



## dstroy (Oct 13, 2017)

ANC said:


> It was quite the night. I remember it clearly.
> It started smoldering and started the foam from the mattress smoking.
> My mom dreamt about the protests of the time and the smell carried into her dream as a petrol bomb.
> I actually got out of bed, went to take a piss and then got back into bed.
> ...


Thanks for sharing, that's scary. Glad everyone was ok.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 13, 2017)

ANC said:


> It was quite the night. I remember it clearly.
> It started smoldering and started the foam from the mattress smoking.
> My mom dreamt about the protests of the time and the smell carried into her dream as a petrol bomb.
> I actually got out of bed, went to take a piss and then got back into bed.
> ...


There is all kinds of toxic smoke produced from burning foam & synthetic fibers.
Glad you're around to share the story (and the funny Gif's).


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 13, 2017)

Downtowntillman said:


> Pushing myself a little more everyday. Had to return to work but it has helped me mentally. Physically I'm at 75% but hey that's what pain killers are for. I'm back working with the public and that is one of the joys I have in life. I know what you're thinking, you like working with the public
> 
> I love to take someone who is so irritated or just plain out and asshole and have them smiling when they leave. There is such a joy in that accomplishment.
> 
> ...


I'm glad the mental funk is lifting. I'm really happy you find joy in public interaction and your work helps with that. Maybe your mom will be more inclined to grow if she knew it helped but your pain? I hope you can help her find some meaning. Good to hear from you.


----------



## ANC (Oct 13, 2017)

Just lit a nice fire with some black wattle and camelthorn logs.
Going to have me a nice quiet chicken braai.
I have an indoor braai like 9 feet away from my PC.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 13, 2017)

ANC said:


> Just lit a nice fire with some black wattle and camelthorn logs.
> Going to have me a nice quiet chicken braai.
> I have an indoor braai like 9 feet away from my PC.


I had to look up braai.
The recipe I found looks very good (http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-braai-meat-the-South-African-way/) and I'm going to try it this weekend.
Can you recommend a side dish or two you like with it?

Thanks man, it looks delish.


----------



## ANC (Oct 13, 2017)

Braaibroodjies
Make sandwiches with cheese, onions and tomato, grill them over the coals after meat is done.
It is a simple meal eaten with bare hands but it is just sooo good. Lamb chops grilled till the fat goes black is the best.
I also like a simple grated carrot salad with it that has some pineapple pieces and orange juice over. Maybe some jacket potatoes with margarine and salt.


----------



## dstroy (Oct 13, 2017)

Built a light stand, cost me about $8 not including fasteners or wood glue. Can't remember how much I paid for those. So glad I have a work space and all my tools in the new house. Always trying to build one thing or another. 

New cloning machine gets here on Sunday, trying to get everything ready so I can just clean it and fill it and put it to work.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 13, 2017)

Here we go...
Gotta chop this neglected plushberry:

'bout a quarter pound?


----------



## ANC (Oct 13, 2017)

THey should have called that popcorn berry for the size of the nugs.


----------



## ANC (Oct 13, 2017)

*Friday the 13th: Flight 666 makes it safely to HEL*

Copenhagen — The Helsinki airport says Flight 666 has arrived safety in HEL - the airport code for the Finnish capital - for the last time.

The Finnair flight took off from Copenhagen, Denmark, in the 13th hour of Friday the 13th, headed for Helsinki Vantaa airport.

Finavia, which operates Finland's 21 airports, says the flight landed eight minutes ahead of schedule at 15:47 local.

The flight started 11 years ago and has fallen on Friday the 13th 21 times with no reported ill effects.


Still, Finnair has decided to retire the flight number. As the carrier is switching around some flight numbers later this month, Flight AY666 will become AY954.

http://www.news24.com/World/News/friday-the-13th-flight-666-makes-it-safely-to-hel-20171013​


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 13, 2017)

dstroy said:


> Built a light stand, cost me about $8 not including fasteners or wood glue. Can't remember how much I paid for those. So glad I have a work space and all my tools in the new house. Always trying to build one thing or another.
> 
> New cloning machine gets here on Sunday, trying to get everything ready so I can just clean it and fill it and put it to work.


Looks very nice! For me that would be a job for PVC  fast, easy, cheap, ultimately portable and disposable.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 13, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Looks very nice! For me that would be a job for PVC  fast, easy, cheap, ultimately portable and disposable.


I did that once (PVC), the lamp heat made the X bar sag and pulled in the uprights. Replaced it with wood


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 13, 2017)

ANC said:


> Just lit a nice fire with some black wattle and camelthorn logs.
> Going to have me a nice quiet chicken braai.
> I have an indoor braai like 9 feet away from my PC.


Thought you were guna say with an electric blanket .....


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 13, 2017)

ANC said:


> Braaibroodjies
> Make sandwiches with cheese, onions and tomato, grill them over the coals after meat is done.
> It is a simple meal eaten with bare hands but it is just sooo good. Lamb chops grilled till the fat goes black is the best.
> I also like a simple grated carrot salad with it that has some pineapple pieces and orange juice over. Maybe some jacket potatoes with margarine and salt.


Sexual .....mouth watering


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 13, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Thought you were guna say with an electric blanket .....


Lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 13, 2017)

ANC said:


> THey should have called that popcorn berry for the size of the nugs.


That's my fault. Never gave her any attention, other than the support pole. 
This was a re-veg from last year that I was going to take cuttings from -- but never got around to it. I installed the pole to keep it off the ground, and it worked fairly well. It's also on wheels. 
Highly recommended if you know you'll be moving it a lot. 
Those 10 gallon plants in the background fit perfectly on my hand truck so moving them is a piece of cake.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 13, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> moving them is a piece of cake.


If you get around to it


----------



## lokie (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## v.s one (Oct 13, 2017)

Cooked the wife dinner.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 13, 2017)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 4026450 Cooked the wife dinner.


I'd eat that


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 13, 2017)

Momma has me a nice big cold cut sammich waiting inside ...with a few peppers a bag of baked lays and a glass of cranberry juice to wash it down ........just got out of the shower ...having a cigg on the porch ....time to go eat ....finally done for the day ....thought I was done a few hours ago ...BUT, momma and lil Inda had all the Halloween decorations out to decorate .....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 13, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd eat that


Dinner or wife?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 13, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Momma has me a nice big cold cut sammich waiting inside ...with a few peppers a bag of baked lays and a glass of cranberry juice to wash it down ........just got out of the shower ...having a cigg on the porch ....time to go eat ....finally done for the day ....thought I was done a few hours ago ...BUT, momma and lil Inda had all the Halloween decorations out to decorate .....


RYO cigg? 
I quit 4 years ago. 

Too old for that shit. Just weed for me...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 13, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Dinner or wife?


yes


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 13, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Dinner or wife?


LOL


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 13, 2017)

Just comes down to deciding which urge is more important.
Hunger - Sex.

Ok, Sex always wins for me.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 13, 2017)

Took the kids to the park to play and had a picnic. Now having a movie night. Wathcing new and old scary movies.

Just got done watching "The Sixth Sense". Been a while since I've seen that.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 13, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Just comes down to deciding which urge is more important.
> Hunger - Sex.
> 
> Ok, Sex always wins for me.


Sometimes the wife wanted to get frisky around chow time; if I'm hungry I want food, so I'd give these bullshit excuses like "well oiled machines, maintenance, filled fuel tanks, performance", etc. She would grumble, acquiesce, we'd eat and then get frisky later. So one time she wants to, I throw out the same line. Hey it's always worked. She comes back with "always topping the fuel tank leads to dirty fuel and poor performance and sometimes one needs to run it dry and burn out the impurities". I'm a bit stunned, she knows next to shit about mechanics, engines, etc. Where is this coming from? I got nuthin so we went and did it. Later she made a fine meal and said "clean tanks right?"


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 13, 2017)

It's cute. All the kids and two dogs are sleeping on a blanket in the floor.

Been a fun day.


----------



## lokie (Oct 13, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> It's cute. All the kids and two dogs are sleeping on a blanket in the floor.
> 
> Been a fun day.


said the guy clearing the path to a night of internet debauchery.


----------



## Karah (Oct 13, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ok, Sex always wins for me.


Yes.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 14, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Just comes down to deciding which urge is more important.
> Hunger - Sex.
> 
> Ok, Sex always wins for me.


I always tried to mix the two .

 

I got that shirt from @Singlemalt


----------



## ANC (Oct 14, 2017)

I'd settle for something nice to eat.
Feel like eating something in a pastry.

Fucking sucks living in the sticks, nobody even knows what parchment paper is.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 14, 2017)

ANC said:


> I'd settle for something nice to eat.
> Feel like eating something in a pastry.
> 
> Fucking sucks living in the sticks, nobody even knows what parchment paper is.


I know how you feel ANC. I would kill for a couple cannolis.


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 14, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> I know how you feel ANC. I would kill for a couple cannolis.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 14, 2017)

ANC said:


> I'd settle for something nice to eat.
> Feel like eating something in a pastry.
> 
> Fucking sucks living in the sticks, nobody even knows what parchment paper is.


I hear doughnuts wrapped in pastry are good


----------



## ANC (Oct 14, 2017)

Repaired my faulty lead, fucking cheap Chinese crap. Had to drill out the fucking stayoutamyguts screws they used.

https://www.iol.co.za/news/eish/us-university-offers-marijuana-degree-11577702
Marquette, Michigan - A university in Michigan is offering an unusual degree - in marijuana.



Northern Michigan's program combines chemistry, biology, botany, horticulture, marketing and finance to offer a four-year degree.

Brandon Canfield is an associate chemistry professor at the university in Marquette. He says students don't grow marijuana plants in the program, but instead look to other plants that are traditionally recognized with medicinal value, but are legal to grow.

University officials say the program fills a need because 29 states have legalized medical marijuana, including eight states where marijuana is also legal for recreational use.

Associated Press


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 14, 2017)

Got a Tiggy inspired mug


----------



## ANC (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Indacouch (Oct 14, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> RYO cigg?
> I quit 4 years ago.
> 
> Too old for that shit. Just weed for me...


I smoke ultra light 72s.....been trying to quit forever ....I actually hate smoking and wish I never started .....a pack lasts me 4 or 5 days ......and I only smoke bud late at night ....drink rarely .....pretty much damn cigarettes are the only monkey on my back .....il quit ...I had quit for almost 5 years ....then started again the day of my moms funeral ......fucking cigarettes 

 U cigarettes ...


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 14, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I smoke ultra light 72s.....been trying to quit forever ....I actually hate smoking and wish I never started .....a pack lasts me 4 or 5 days ......and I only smoke bud late at night ....drink rarely .....pretty much damn cigarettes are the only monkey on my back .....il quit ...I had quit for almost 5 years ....then started again the day of my moms funeral ......fucking cigarettes
> 
> U cigarettes ...


You have to get mad. That's what did it for me.

We were out riding our motorcycles one day (some friends and I) and stopped to gas up at the top of the Cherohala Skyway. I asked for a pack of Marlboro and the lady said, "5 dollars and 18 cents".

Instantly, I had a flashback to 1986 when it hit 1 dollar a pack. I remembered thinking, "this is bullshit".

Then it hit 2 dollars.

Then 3.

Then 4.

Each major milestone I kept shaking my head saying I should quit. When that woman said, "5 dollars and 18 cents" that was it. I snapped.

I told her, "Keep 'em."

I threw my lighter in the trash can just outside the door and never touched another one. That was 9 years ago. Good thing too...2 years after I quit is when they found the cancer.

Just set yourself a milestone, man. Do some mental inventory and determine your breaking point and when it gets there, get pissed as hell. It's still harder than hell, but anger goes a long way to quitting. You get pissed off enough it becomes personal. When you get to that stage, you WILL win.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 14, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> You have to get mad. That's what did it for me.
> 
> We were out riding our motorcycles one day (some friends and I) and stopped to gas up at the top of the Cherohala Skyway. I asked for a pack of Marlboro and the lady said, "5 dollars and 18 cents".
> 
> ...


Makes total sense ....I'm seriously over smoking ....not to mention I have to young boys and I'd like to be around for them.....I started smoking super young ....I did quit for a long while ....but I've smoked for way to long ...especially for my age ...worst part is, I feel like shit every time I smoke afterwards ....and it actually upsets me like your saying ....thanks for the tip/input ....I have to stop before my 6 year old gets wise to it ....he has no clue as of now ....and it would crush his little heart if he knew dad smoked at all ....he always tells his gram and grandpa to quit .......il get there ....I do real good at work and when I'm busy ....but when things slow down especially in the evening ....I reach for a fuckin smoke ......smh 

Thanks again


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 14, 2017)

If you don't have a picture of your son in your wallet, get one there right now.

Keep your wallet with you at all times.

Every time you want to smoke, look at that picture of your son.

You'll quit. Guaranteed.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 14, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> If you don't have a picture of your son in your wallet, get one there right now.
> 
> Keep your wallet with you at all times.
> 
> ...


I have a 6 year old and a baby who will be 1 next month ....a beautiful wife I've been with forever ....and I care for my older sis who has cerebral palsy ...I became her guardian after our mom passed....point being I feel selfish for smoking ...I've got my beautiful little family and give them everything possible ....but then kill myself slowly with fucking cigarettes ....even knowing all this I still smoke ...addicting little fuckers....I couldn't imagine my family not having me around ......I'm definitely trying super hard to quit ......like you say it's not easy.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 14, 2017)

The smoking psa on tv made me quit. Bothered me so bad I quit.

I still dip a pinch of snuff every now and then. Now they have the snuff psa showing the guy who loses his jaw.

Got to quit that now.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 14, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> You have to get mad. That's what did it for me.
> 
> We were out riding our motorcycles one day (some friends and I) and stopped to gas up at the top of the Cherohala Skyway. I asked for a pack of Marlboro and the lady said, "5 dollars and 18 cents".
> 
> ...


No cheating either. Can't have a bad day & take a puff off a buddys cigg.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 14, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> The smoking psa on tv made me quit. Bothered me so bad I quit.
> 
> I still dip a pinch of snuff every now and then. Now they have the snuff psa showing the guy who loses his jaw.
> 
> Got to quit that now.


Copenhagen was harder to quit than cigarettes. I could dip any time and didn't really need a spit cup. Just spit a couple of times after putting in a fresh one, then be good to go.


----------



## dstroy (Oct 14, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I have a 6 year old and a baby who will be 1 next month ....a beautiful wife I've been with forever ....and I care for my older sis who has cerebral palsy ...I became her guardian after our mom passed....point being I feel selfish for smoking ...I've got my beautiful little family and give them everything possible ....but then kill myself slowly with fucking cigarettes ....even knowing all this I still smoke ...addicting little fuckers....I couldn't imagine my family not having me around ......I'm definitely trying super hard to quit ......like you say it's not easy.


You can do it man, I quit almost 10 years ago now. It's not easy, but totally worth it. You'll feel so much better all the time.

Switched to those "ecigs" when they still looked like cigarettes. Not like those fuckin crazy huge things dudes use to vape from now.

Lowered the nicotine dose gradually and then stopped.

All of your clothes will smell better eventually.

I used to dip as well, cause we couldn't smoke in the combat information center, which is where I spent about 50% of my time when I was deployed.

I wonder how much money I spent on cigarettes and chew over the years...


----------



## ANC (Oct 14, 2017)

Lol, smell, I can basically smell ammonia and shit, my sense of smell gave in long ago.


----------



## 420God (Oct 14, 2017)

Checked out my rental today with a local cop as a witness. I'm gonna need a couple of dumpsters. 

    

This is after they "moved out". I can't believe people can live like that. Disgusting pigs.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 14, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Copenhagen was harder to quit than cigarettes. I could dip any time and didn't really need a spit cup. Just spit a couple of times after putting in a fresh one, then be good to go.


That's what I dip. Copenhagen long cut. Not the wintergreen. The gold top. A can last me 5-6 days. 

I bought one of the vape things that take the liquid. I like it but it bothers my lungs worse than smoke does.

The patches and gum don't work. Can't wear the patch for some reason. Every brand I've tried breaks me out in a rash real bad. The gum just makes me want to smoke cigs for some reason.

I smoked for quite a few years. Started when I was 15. I quit several times. Sometimes for a couple years at a time.

I very rarely want a cigarette. Sometimes after a meal or really good sex the urge hits me. I don't miss and hate the smell of cigs. I hated the smell of them even when I smoked.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 14, 2017)

420God said:


> Checked out my rental today with a local cop as a witness. I'm gonna need a couple of dumpsters.
> 
> View attachment 4026787 View attachment 4026788 View attachment 4026789 View attachment 4026790
> 
> This is after they "moved out". I can't believe people can live like that. Disgusting pigs.


That's not bad. I've seen a lot worse.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 14, 2017)

420God said:


> Checked out my rental today with a local cop as a witness. I'm gonna need a couple of dumpsters.
> 
> View attachment 4026787 View attachment 4026788 View attachment 4026789 View attachment 4026790
> 
> This is after they "moved out". I can't believe people can live like that. Disgusting pigs.


How/why does one knock down a satellite antenna? Last pic: what's with all the mason jar lids?


----------



## srh88 (Oct 14, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> How/why does one knock down a satellite antenna? Last pic: what's with all the mason jar lids?


Was wondering the same thing.. maybe they grew mushrooms. 

Did they leave the tools @420God ? I got dibs on the welcome fishy sign


----------



## 420God (Oct 14, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> That's not bad. I've seen a lot worse.


Yeah, we've had worse too. The place does smell like a kennel though, apparently they were raising dogs inside, there's piss and shit everywhere.


Singlemalt said:


> How/why does one knock down a satellite antenna? Last pic: what's with all the mason jar lids?


I guess they were canning, there's a bunch of jars laying around too, some with food. Idk what though, there's no garden here.


----------



## 420God (Oct 14, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Was wondering the same thing.. maybe they grew mushrooms.
> 
> Did they leave the tools @420God ? I got dibs on the welcome fishy sign


Everything you see in the pics is ours now, the judge gave him till noon today. I went up about an hour later to change the locks and he was still grabbing shit from the yard. He had a bunch of old mowers and grills that were rusted out. Looks like he was collecting scrap metal. I still have to go through whats left but didn't want to deal with it today. I don't think there's anything of value.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 14, 2017)

420God said:


> Everything you see in the pics is ours now, the judge gave him till noon today. I went up about an hour later to change the locks and he was still grabbing shit from the yard. He had a bunch of old mowers and grills that were rusted out. Looks like he was collecting scrap metal. I still have to go through whats left but didn't want to deal with it today. I don't think there's anything of value.


That little red compressor is the same one I use for my nailer.. It's not too bad. What's in the tool box


----------



## 420God (Oct 14, 2017)

srh88 said:


> That little red compressor is the same one I use for my nailer.. It's not too bad. What's in the tool box


He might have grabbed that stuff, I'm not sure. He took one more load out as we were leaving, I took the pics right away when I got there.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 14, 2017)

420God said:


> He might have grabbed that stuff, I'm not sure. He took one more load out as we were leaving, I took the pics right away.


Id tell him come get whatever he wants. Give him a couple days.. put everything in the yard.. less Shit you have to chuck the better


----------



## 420God (Oct 14, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Id tell him come get whatever he wants. Give him a couple days.. put everything in the yard.. less Shit you have to chuck the better


I think the stuff in the yard is what he wanted to keep, lol. He was suppose to be out a month ago, I know he's not cleaning it up anymore than it is. No matter, the judge said he'll up the amount of the judgement for time spent cleaning/cost of dumpsters.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 14, 2017)

420God said:


> I think the stuff in the yard is what he wanted to keep, lol. He was suppose to be out a month ago, I know he's not cleaning it up anymore than it is. No matter, the judge said he'll up the amount of the judgement for time spent cleaning/cost of dumpsters.


Yeah but being a civil claim and him being shitty.. you might not see Shit from it. I learned the fun way to just stop going to civil court lol. End up paying court fees and lose even more money. But I'm sure it's a he'll of a lot different with tenants


----------



## 420God (Oct 14, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Yeah but being a civil claim and him being shitty.. you might not see Shit from it. I learned the fun way to just stop going to civil court lol. End up paying court fees and lose even more money. But I'm sure it's a he'll of a lot different with tenants


We can go for wage garnishment, the guy's wife has a full time job. I think they will grab his taxes too, WI has some pretty good laws protecting landlords. We can evict someone here in the dead of winter with only a 14 day warning.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 14, 2017)

420God said:


> Checked out my rental today with a local cop as a witness. I'm gonna need a couple of dumpsters.
> 
> 
> This is after they "moved out". I can't believe people can live like that. Disgusting pigs.


I wish my tenants left apts that clean and unbroken at my old job. That's what I would call an easy flip.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 14, 2017)

@420God is that a gun rack in the last pic? Or is that where they kept all their large dildos?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> @420God is that a gun rack in the last pic? Or is that where they kept all their large dildos?


Another option is where they stored the molding they ripped off the doorways


----------



## srh88 (Oct 14, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> @420God is that a gun rack in the last pic? Or is that where they kept all their large dildos?


If I had a dildo* that large I'd call it a gun


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 14, 2017)

I’d look around for the buttplug rack just to verify that it was in fact a large dildo rack. 



But that’s just me


----------



## 420God (Oct 14, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Another option is where they stored the molding they ripped off the doorways


Their dogs did a number.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 14, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I’d look around for the buttplug rack just to verify that it was in fact a large dildo rack.
> 
> 
> 
> But that’s just me


That's clearly and anal bead rack...


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2017)

420God said:


> Their dogs did a number.
> 
> View attachment 4026853


Ouch that hurts


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 14, 2017)

srh88 said:


> If I had a dildo* that large I'd call it a gun


I’m glad you fixed that post because I was like


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 14, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i just took a gigantic shit.


Send pics


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2017)

srh88 said:


> If I had a dildo* that large I'd call it a gun





Gary Goodson said:


> I’m glad you fixed that post because I was like
> View attachment 4026855


LOL we all waited to quote him cause srh ;D


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 14, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Send pics


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 14, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


>


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Send pics


@UncleBuck don't listen to this guy!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 4026856


LOL thank god eh? It could have been worse, much worse.......


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 14, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i just took a gigantic shit.


You couldn't hold it in a little while longer? We were going to be on TC later and your previous two on camera shits were a big hit. Maybe you should start your own youtube channel?


----------



## srh88 (Oct 14, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I’d look around for the buttplug rack just to verify that it was in fact a large dildo rack.
> 
> 
> 
> But that’s just me


Mr Goodson... you are my buttplug rack


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> You couldn't hold it in a little while longer? We were going to be on TC later and your previous two on camera shits were a big hit. Maybe you should start your own youtube channel?


That is why you are our idea guy!


----------



## srh88 (Oct 14, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> You couldn't hold it in a little while longer? We were going to be on TC later and your previous two on camera shits were a big hit. Maybe you should start your own youtube channel?


His channel would be shit


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 14, 2017)

I’m on tc with a buttplug in hand and a beer in my ass!


Wait, I think I have that backwards...
















Or do I?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 14, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> How/why does one knock down a satellite antenna? Last pic: what's with all the mason jar lids?


I've seen a few satellite dishes get knocked down by atv's. 

Seems like when kids are learning to ride them they can have 1000 acres to ride on but they will hit and tear something up.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 14, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I’d look around for the buttplug rack just to verify that it was in fact a large dildo rack.
> 
> 
> 
> But that’s just me


I think they used all those mason jars as butt plugs, have you ever seen a mason jar in an asshole, it's like a window into your soul..... I mean hole.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 14, 2017)

Cleaned filters at work for 6 hours. Then helped the verizon guy replace all the phone lines at work for an hour. Then stumbled over to the hvac business next door and shot the shit with them guys for an hour. Then the one guys roommate is from Saudi Arabia so I shot the shit with him and his friends who were from Saudi, Nepal and Spain respectively about everything from Catalonia to Everest for another hour. Pretty cool day.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 14, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I think they used all those mason jars as butt plugs, have you ever seen a mason jar in an asshole, it's like a window into your soul..... I mean hole.


So very Zen


----------



## dux (Oct 14, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Copenhagen was harder to quit than cigarettes. I could dip any time and didn't really need a spit cup. Just spit a couple of times after putting in a fresh one, then be good to go.



Dipped cope when it was $1.35 till about10 years ago! I was hunting in Iowa and the only local store was out, bought a can of skoal and never looked back..


----------



## 420God (Oct 14, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> How/why does one knock down a satellite antenna?


Do you mean the basketball hoop laying on the dog house?


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 14, 2017)

420God said:


> Do you mean the basketball hoop laying on the dog house?


LOL, yeah. Looked to me like the intermediary ones, between the old 8+ footers and the new DISH/DirectTV ones


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 14, 2017)

420God said:


> Do you mean the basketball hoop laying on the dog house?


I scanned the pic's for a couple of minutes thinking, F*ck - how can I miss a dish?

Finally gave up.


----------



## 420God (Oct 14, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I scanned the pic's for a couple of minutes thinking, F*ck - how can I miss a dish?
> 
> Finally gave up.


I was on and off for 20 minutes between post before I figured out what he was talking about.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 14, 2017)

I didn't magnify the pic; the hoop looked like cable and the reenforcing struts looked they were sticking out supporting the focal gizmo. I've rarely played and never watch BBall so it wasn't apparent to me


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I didn't magnify the pic; the hoop looked like cable and the reenforcing struts looked they were sticking out supporting the focal gizmo. I've rarely played and never watch BBall so it wasn't apparent to me


LOL pareidolia


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 14, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL pareidolia


Damn it girl, quit making me google words.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 14, 2017)

Time to burp my flowers and go to bed .....drying room has just a lil bit left hanging ....one more day and everything will be trimmed and all in cure ....within the week il be sitting on a river bank not giving a fuck if I get a bite or not ....((finally)).....yes I still have to help the old dude get his stuff fine trimmed ....luckily a few of my trimmers helped me go knock his plants down rough trim and hang em the other day ......but the end is in sight .....fishing and making delicious bubble is in my near future ....and then vacation .....almost a wrap on 17 .....

Did I mention I hate trimming

Night guys and gals


----------



## doublejj (Oct 14, 2017)

I felt that it was time to add Potassium Iodide tables to the first aid kit.....


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2017)

doublejj said:


> I felt that it was time to add Potassium Iodide tables to the first aid kit.....
> View attachment 4026968


I got some boar Italian sausage and roasted garlic rolls.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 14, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I got some boar Italian sausage and roasted garlic rolls.


I'm looking at MRE's on Amazon


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2017)

doublejj said:


> I'm looking at MRE's on Amazon


Honey, if you want some MREs just holler, next time at the commissary...... LOL


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 14, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, yeah. Looked to me like the intermediary ones, between the old 8+ footers and the new DISH/DirectTV ones


The old 8 foot are C and Ku band. You can still get those channels. For free and its legal. Its mostly international programming. They also use those bands to send games and such unedited to he studio.

They don't require those big dishes anymore. A 36-40 inch dish will pick them up.

Thought about setting one up. I used to fool around with them a bit.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 14, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Honey, if you want some MREs just holler, next time at the commissary...... LOL


thanks


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 14, 2017)

Well ...I almost fell asleep.....then had to go deliver some flowers to a patient .....she's much older but in the same position as my sister ....was suppose to do that in the morning ....but she was in serious need of some medicine ....she's never done this before and I was surprised to see her calling so late tbh ....but I'm back home in bed ....let's try this again .....night guys and gals .....


Round 2


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 15, 2017)

420God said:


> Checked out my rental today with a local cop as a witness. I'm gonna need a couple of dumpsters.
> 
> View attachment 4026787 View attachment 4026788 View attachment 4026789 View attachment 4026790
> 
> This is after they "moved out". I can't believe people can live like that. Disgusting pigs.


And THIS is why as a property owner I make inspections. Hate all you want, folks, but that right there is why.

And that window and sill? Folks, that's 1000 dollars. The whole damn thing has to go.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 15, 2017)

420God said:


> Everything you see in the pics is ours now, the judge gave him till noon today. I went up about an hour later to change the locks and he was still grabbing shit from the yard. He had a bunch of old mowers and grills that were rusted out. Looks like he was collecting scrap metal. I still have to go through whats left but didn't want to deal with it today. I don't think there's anything of value.


Looks like they set off M80s on the chair cushions!


----------



## 420God (Oct 15, 2017)

doublejj said:


> I felt that it was time to add Potassium Iodide tables to the first aid kit.....
> View attachment 4026968


I've had some for a while now. Haven't had to use them yet, if I'm reading this right.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 15, 2017)

420God said:


> I've had some for a while now. Haven't had to use them yet, if I'm reading this right.
> 
> View attachment 4027117


Dude you gotta turn it on .....


----------



## 420God (Oct 15, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Dude you gotta turn it on .....


Lol, didn't think anyone would catch that. It does work though, we used it on my dad when he had to take some radioactive stuff for his thyroid. We were kinda surprised he moved the needle when we put it next to him. Doctors said he wasn't allowed to be around children for a couple days.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 15, 2017)

420God said:


> Lol, didn't think anyone would catch that. It does work though, we used it on my dad when he had to take some radioactive stuff for his thyroid. We were kinda surprised he moved the needle when we put it next to him. Doctors said he wasn't allowed to be around children for a couple days.


So what happens if you did decide to fire the old RAD sniffer up ...and it spiked ....do you trust it's working correctly? Or do you awkwardly run in different directions hoping it stops? Or do you take a deep sigh of relief because having three nipples finally makes sense?.....


That's crazy it detected your pops ....at least you know it works for sure now.....I want one


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2017)

420God said:


> Lol, didn't think anyone would catch that. It does work though, we used it on my dad when he had to take some radioactive stuff for his thyroid. We were kinda surprised he moved the needle when we put it next to him. Doctors said he wasn't allowed to be around children for a couple days.


Nice counter ... mine is gamma only


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 15, 2017)

420God said:


> Lol, didn't think anyone would catch that. It does work though, we used it on my dad when he had to take some radioactive stuff for his thyroid. We were kinda surprised he moved the needle when we put it next to him. Doctors said he wasn't allowed to be around children for a couple days.


Did he glow in the dark?


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 15, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Nice counter ... mine is gamma only


You would have one ....


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 15, 2017)

Go ahead @Singlemalt whip yours out to .....


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> You would have one ....


Here it is, with test article


----------



## doublejj (Oct 15, 2017)

as soon as harvest is over I'm starting on dropping a shipping container into the hillside


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 15, 2017)

Pulling the last few from the drying room ....can't wait to make bubble with this ...and have my bear friend do magical things as well......turned out decently frosty .....this is lowers of Baby Gary ....not bad for my first try at reusing/mixing my own soil .... Back to work

More pics later


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 15, 2017)

So I'm watching msnbc when -- hey, was that lube? 
Had to rewind...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 15, 2017)

doublejj said:


> as soon as harvest is over I'm starting on dropping a shipping container into the hillside


Great idea! Those things are heavy duty & made for stacking. 
It should take a while for that to rust through.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 15, 2017)

Sand blast & Arc spray with zinc - it will be a bit spendy but it will not rust!


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2017)

i wiped my constipated baby's ass with a warm rag until poop came out. lots and lots of peanut butter texture poop.

i feel accomplished.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 15, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Great idea! Those things are heavy duty & made for stacking.
> It should take a while for that to rust through.


the trick to burying a shipping container is to flip it over. The floors in a shipping container are very strong & made to drive forklifts and carry tons of weight. The floor will hold a good layer of dirt on top. Throw plywood down on the inside floor because the roofs are thin sheet metal


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 15, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i wiped my constipated baby's ass with a warm rag until poop came out. lots and lots of peanut butter texture poop.
> 
> i feel accomplished.


So glad I'm done with that...


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 15, 2017)

doublejj said:


> as soon as harvest is over I'm starting on dropping a shipping container into the hillside


A little more stone work and you could have a Hobbit house


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 15, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i wiped my constipated baby's ass with a warm rag until poop came out. lots and lots of peanut butter texture poop.
> 
> i feel accomplished.


What color? I hated the green-split pea stuff


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> What color? I hated the green-split pea stuff


peanut butter mustard color.

poor constipated baby.


----------



## dstroy (Oct 15, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> peanut butter mustard color.
> 
> poor constipated baby.


I like that you're dedicated enough to wipe their butt until they poop. Like a mother cat does to their kittens.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 15, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> peanut butter mustard color.
> 
> poor constipated baby.


Your a good dad. Times like this will stick in your mind and when they are 13 , it's like dad don't tell my friends you did that.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 15, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Your a good dad. Times like this will stick in your mind and when they are 13 , it's like dad don't tell my friends you did that.


I got my daughter on video pooping all over the place. 


You know, in case I need to threaten to show it to her friends.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 15, 2017)

Took the kid and wife to the pumpkin patch today. Lots of milfs. Pretty fun. Got stung by a yellow jacket on my shoulder as we were leaving. Not pretty fun. Think I'll live.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 15, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I got my daughter on video pooping all over the place.
> 
> 
> You know, in case I need to threaten to show it to her friends.


It's always good to have video. 
My daughter has become a vegetarian and denies that she ever hated mushrooms. 

Lying little bitch...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 15, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Took the kid and wife to the pumpkin patch today. Lots of milfs. Pretty fun. Got stung by a yellow jacket on my shoulder as we were leaving. Not pretty fun. Think I'll live.


A couple of years ago I was playing a wedding ceremony with my best friends when a bee started buzzing around my face. I didn't swat at it or make any quick movements. I didn't want to piss off the bee and the bride was walking down the aisle, so I didn't want make a mistake and fuck up her jam. The bee landed on my eyebrow and stung me right in the eyelid. Fucking hurt, so I stopped playing (my friends continued) and went cursing inside to the bathroom. I picked out the little stinger and rinsed out that eye, but it swelled up to a cartoonish size. The groom handed us a tip after the cocktail hour for $100 per man, which is rare. My buddies still joke that it's because he felt bad about the bee sting and my hideous face, and that they should make sure I get stung in the eye every gig. Fuckers...


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 15, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Your a good dad. Times like this will stick in your mind and when they are 13 , it's like dad don't tell my friends you did that.


I was a pussy!
I'd clean my kid up when it was easy, what i called pollen poop, after that....no fucking way! Ok, maybe like 50 times? It's all fun and games until it stinks like shit if you ask me.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 15, 2017)

Footings are in, 8'x16' shed coming right up in my back yard. When i get a chance. Lots of shit going on.
 
Gotta make more room for what pays the bills.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 15, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I was a pussy!
> I'd clean my kid up when it was easy, what i called pollen poop, after that....no fucking way! Ok, maybe like 50 times? It's all fun and games until it stinks like shit if you ask me.


Hahaha, I went to see my grandson this past weekend and from the time I showed up they put me on poop duty. Ohh well he's a good kid and doesn't fight or play in it , so not to bad ( except the smell )


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 15, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Hahaha, I went to see my grandson this past weekend and from the time I showed up they put me on poop duty. Ohh well he's a good kid and doesn't fight or play in it , so not to bad ( except the smell )


Well, you the man bro! I was kind of exaggerating when i said i changed my kids diapers around 50 times. Thinking about it more, it was more like maybe 20 times.
I'm def not doing it for my grandkids when that happens, i say it now. Maybe the peepee ones, but no cacka stinky poopoo ones. Fuck all that!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 15, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's always good to have video.
> My daughter has become a vegetarian and denies that she ever hated mushrooms.
> 
> Lying little bitch...


You know how you are with your first kid. Video tape everything. Snap awake in the middle of the night to check if they are breathing. Overly cautious over everything.

I just happened to be filming while the wife was changing her. I wasn't even paying attention. I was waiting for her to get done and still caught it on film. 

It was like a runny poop bomb went off. 

I've been changing poopy diapers and helping wipe butts for 8 years. Mine are all potty trained. Its sad in a way because they are growing up but in the other hand I'm kind of glad not to have to change anymore.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 15, 2017)

boomstick5 said:


> outsource that work


As i have a dude trimming my bud in my house? Lol.

There's just some things i gotta do myself. I have allot of grows going on, but I'll be damned if i outsource carpentry, or the building of growrooms, mine and others. It's what i do.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 15, 2017)

boomstick5 said:


> that too


I'm doing pretty good bro. Gotta stay busy or you burn out and get fat and die. Been doing this for a very long time. Can't just always go fishing.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 15, 2017)

It's fucking killer when your trimmer trims more than 2 elbows in an 8 hr period. I fucking love this wedding cake. Love it.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 15, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> ...snip...Can't just always go fishing.


The heck you say!


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 15, 2017)

Salmon season ends today on the feather. The steelhead is off the god damn hook though. Def going fishing for steelhead tomorrow for a bit.


curious2garden said:


> The heck you say!


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 15, 2017)

@Bob Zmuda
They're fly fishing for steelies all over the feather right now and killing it! Typical pre winter run 3-6lb feather steelies. Just sayin.

Me, I'm gonna go feed them some worms tomorrow. I know, I'm lame. But seriously bro, it you wanna hit the feather, it's a golden time right NOW! Lemme know.

The river is on fire!


----------



## v.s one (Oct 15, 2017)

Game night at my house. Steak enchiladas rice and salad. BYOB


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 15, 2017)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 4027371 Game night at my house. Steak enchiladas rice and salad. BYOB


Niners almost won one today again lol.

By almost i mean, they'll prob not win one this season.

NFL record set today: niners are the first team to loose 5 games in a row by 3 points and less each game. Fuck.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 15, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Can't just always go fishing.


HERESY!! Just you wait a few years


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 15, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> As i have a dude trimming my bud in my house? Lol.
> 
> There's just some things i gotta do myself. I have allot of grows going on, but I'll be damned if i outsource carpentry, or the building of growrooms, mine and others. It's what i do.


 

Save your breath for the pipe homie ....another one


----------



## v.s one (Oct 15, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Niners almost won one today again lol.
> 
> By almost i mean, they'll prob not win one this season.
> 
> NFL record set today: niners are the first team to loose 5 games in a row by at least 3 points each game. Fuck.


That sucks because you guys can be 5-0.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 15, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4027378
> 
> Save your breath for the pipe homie ....another one


Lmao
The dude is all about outsourcing.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 15, 2017)

If you just do a terrible enough job on diaper duty, then they just never ask you again.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2017)

i'm doing about 3/4 of all childcare right now but that will get reversed when i go back to work this week. it's a formula baby so that 3/4 number is all inclusive. i take over and let mama get a full 8 hours sleep whenever she needs it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 15, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm doing about 3/4 of all childcare right now but that will get reversed when i go back to work this week. it's a formula baby so that 3/4 number is all inclusive. i take over and let mama get a full 8 hours sleep whenever she needs it.


Once they start eating real food, it's shit. 100% stinky poopoo doodoo. Good luck bro.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 15, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm doing about 3/4 of all childcare right now but that will get reversed when i go back to work this week. it's a formula baby so that 3/4 number is all inclusive. i take over and let mama get a full 8 hours sleep whenever she needs it.


I remember thinking I'd do just about anything for 8 uninterrupted hours! There were times I hallucinated, ugh.... nothing helps recovery more than sleep, bless you for cleaning poo happily! 



Aeroknow said:


> Once they start eating real food, it's shit. 100% stinky poopoo doodoo. Good luck bro.


LOL I bet you never even considered becoming a plumber


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 15, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I remember thinking I'd do just about anything for 8 uninterrupted hours! There were times I hallucinated, ugh.... nothing helps recovery more than sleep, bless you for cleaning poo happily!
> 
> 
> LOL I bet you never even considered becoming a plumber


After i got into my trade(union) my older brother said what trade should i get into. I said plumbers(he is now)or electrician(my younger brother). Do not get into my trade, it doesn't pay enough.

A plumber in the building trades doesn't fuck with doo-doo. Lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 15, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm doing about 3/4 of all childcare right now but that will get reversed when i go back to work this week. it's a formula baby so that 3/4 number is all inclusive. i take over and let mama get a full 8 hours sleep whenever she needs it.


Wait, you let your wife get 8 hours of sleep and she hasn't fucked you in six months??? You're spoiling her, Buck. That ain't right. She should at least be blowing you once a week. We referred to that as the WOB (weekly obligatory blowjob)...


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 15, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Wait, you let your wife get 8 hours of sleep and she hasn't fucked you in six months??? You're spoiling her, Buck. That ain't right. She should at least be blowing you once a week. We referred to that as the WOB (weekly obligatory blowjob)...


She just produced another human, 50% of his genetics! I think he's doing it exactly right.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 15, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> After i got into my trade(union) my older brother said what trade should i get into. I said plumbers(he is now)or electrician(my younger brother). Do not get into my trade, it doesn't pay enough.
> 
> A plumber in the building trades doesn't fuck with doo-doo. Lol


Did I ever mention that I have done a bunch of waste and water treatment plant construction. They say " you get used to the smell " I say bullshit it smelled like shit on the first day and it smelled like shit on the last day, but you quit caring when you pour an average of 400-600 yards of concrete a week. Actually it was a lot of fun , but it still smelled like shit.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 15, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> She just produced another human, 50% of his genetics! I think he's doing it exactly right.


Well, of course _you'd_ think that  I'm just speaking from a typical guy's perspective. For the first three months, cool. But after that... I just don't want poor Buck to start killing transients or something. Crazy stuff happens when the shit backs up too much for too long. I've been divorced twice, so take my advice with a shaker of salt...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 15, 2017)

Chiefs lost to the Steelers. 
Fuck.
I watched that game and still managed to chop the remainder of my outdoor crop. There were only a couple of six-footers left, but it took a while to wash & hang all of it -- then clean up the mess. I cut off a lot of bud rot, and eventually decided that all of it was going to be "butter bud". 
On the bright side, I don't have to do much trimming.  
---
Unrelated sidenote: 
Mrs. Stool is going to a party tomorrow and made Trump fingers...


----------



## Bareback (Oct 15, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Chiefs lost to the Steelers.
> Fuck.
> I watched that game and still managed to chop the remainder of my outdoor crop. There were only a couple of six-footers left, but it took a while to wash & hang all of it -- then clean up the mess. I cut off a lot of bud rot, and eventually decided that all of it was going to be "butter bud".
> On the bright side, I don't have to do much trimming.
> ...


So...... Mrs. Stool is going to give everyone at the party " the finger " , I've done that too. Usually after I had to much to drink, but I'm sure she has her reasons.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 15, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Niners almost won one today again lol.
> 
> By almost i mean, they'll prob not win one this season.
> 
> NFL record set today: niners are the first team to loose 5 games in a row by 3 points and less each game. Fuck.


Maybe they should have signed Colin Kaepernick this season.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 15, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Well, of course _you'd_ think that  I'm just speaking from a typical, *divorced*, guy's perspective. For the first three months, cool. But after that... I just don't want poor Buck to start killing transients or something. Crazy stuff happens when the shit backs up too much for too long. I've been divorced twice, so take my advice with a shaker of salt...


LOL FIFY it's the little things that count


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 15, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Chiefs lost to the Steelers.
> Fuck.
> I watched that game and still managed to chop the remainder of my outdoor crop. There were only a couple of six-footers left, but it took a while to wash & hang all of it -- then clean up the mess. I cut off a lot of bud rot, and eventually decided that all of it was going to be "butter bud".
> On the bright side, I don't have to do much trimming.
> ...


Contains wheat & dairy LOL


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 15, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Maybe they should have signed Colin Kaepernick this season.


Yeah, i like Kaep.

Prob wouldn’t work with this brand new team and offense if they were somehow gonna bring him back on.

Him kneeling wouldn’t even be a problem playing again back in my hometown.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Once they start eating real food, it's shit. 100% stinky poopoo doodoo. Good luck bro.


i have no sense of smell.

check and mate.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 15, 2017)

Chico boy Aaron Rodgers out for the rest of season.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Wait, you let your wife get 8 hours of sleep and she hasn't fucked you in six months??? You're spoiling her, Buck. That ain't right. She should at least be blowing you once a week. We referred to that as the WOB (weekly obligatory blowjob)...


i've been waiting all my life to get with a milf and the opportunity is nigh.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 15, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i've been waiting all my life to get with a milf and the opportunity is nigh.


LOL


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 15, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Chiefs lost to the Steelers.
> Fuck.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 15, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4027477


He looks as surprised as anyone lol


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 15, 2017)

Got my whole single plant into cure finally .....was feeling awesome when I woke up ....rite when I got done trimming and cleaning up my allergies/fucking head started getting all stuffy ......came home and literally fell asleep ....I wouldn't have even got up if I didn't have to pull the cars in to shut my driveway gate ....so now I'm guna set the alarm and hope I feel better for work tomorrow .....gotta get lots of equipment on the ranch moved and ready for winter......idk if it's the shit air from all these fires or what ....but this sucks feeling this way .....good night guys and gals.

I wonder if a vicodin will help with a pressure/sinus headache ....pretty sure I have a few left over from the dentist a while back ..... @curious2garden ya or nae on taking vicodin for that .....If anyone else knows please share ..... Il check back in .......in a bit .....peace


----------



## dstroy (Oct 16, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Got my whole single plant into cure finally .....was feeling awesome when I woke up ....rite when I got done trimming and cleaning up my allergies/fucking head started getting all stuffy ......came home and literally fell asleep ....I wouldn't have even got up if I didn't have to pull the cars in to shut my driveway gate ....so now I'm guna set the alarm and hope I feel better for work tomorrow .....gotta get lots of equipment on the ranch moved and ready for winter......idk if it's the shit air from all these fires or what ....but this sucks feeling this way .....good night guys and gals.
> 
> I wonder if a vicodin will help with a pressure/sinus headache ....pretty sure I have a few left over from the dentist a while back ..... @curious2garden ya or nae on taking vicodin for that .....If anyone else knows please share ..... Il check back in .......in a bit .....peace


I get a sinus infection at least once a year. If that's what you got try and get some sudafed and drink a bunch of water. You'll be able to keep working. You have to drink LOTS of water though, sudafed dehydrates you and you won't have a good time if you give yourself heat stroke. Stopping to piss and drinking water isn't as inconvenient as heat stroke.

That usually clears up my sinus problems in a couple days.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Got my whole single plant into cure finally .....was feeling awesome when I woke up ....rite when I got done trimming and cleaning up my allergies/fucking head started getting all stuffy ......came home and literally fell asleep ....I wouldn't have even got up if I didn't have to pull the cars in to shut my driveway gate ....so now I'm guna set the alarm and hope I feel better for work tomorrow .....gotta get lots of equipment on the ranch moved and ready for winter......idk if it's the shit air from all these fires or what ....but this sucks feeling this way .....good night guys and gals.
> 
> I wonder if a vicodin will help with a pressure/sinus headache ....pretty sure I have a few left over from the dentist a while back ..... @curious2garden ya or nae on taking vicodin for that .....If anyone else knows please share ..... Il check back in .......in a bit .....peace


Antihistamines are what work best. Opiates are actually pretty poor for any type of headache relief and out of all the opiates the 'codone group are some of the poorest performers. I use Benadryl and Alka Seltzer Plus, amazingly effective and OTC.

This is the best blend I find for clearing sinus headaches


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 16, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Antihistamines are what work best. Opiates are actually pretty poor for any type of headache relief and out of all the opiates the 'codone group are some of the poorest performers. I use Benadryl and Alka Seltzer Plus, amazingly effective and OTC.
> 
> This is the best blend I find for clearing sinus headaches


Ya I just ended up with a buzz on top of my headache ...feeling a bit better this morning though ...


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Ya I just ended up with a buzz on top of my headache ...feeling a bit better this morning though ...


That's the best time to take the antihistamine during the pressure prodrome prior to the body's translation of pressure to pain. If you do this seasonally I'd recommend Loratidine or one of the other H1 antagonists, also OTC! Score.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 16, 2017)

Baby poop doesn't bother me a bit. My sense of smell isn't all there, either.

It's the sucking boogers out that gets me. with that hose thing you put in your mouth and the other end in baby's nose.


----------



## 420God (Oct 16, 2017)

dangledo said:


> Baby poop doesn't bother me a bit. My sense of smell isn't all there, either.
> 
> It's the sucking boogers out that gets me. with that hose thing you put in your mouth and the other end in baby's nose.


Reading that made me gag. I pictured you with a straw. They make other kinds.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 16, 2017)

dangledo said:


> Baby poop doesn't bother me a bit. My sense of smell isn't all there, either.
> 
> It's the sucking boogers out that gets me. with that hose thing you put in your mouth and the other end in baby's nose.


Momma does most the diapers and the buger sucker duty .....I will do it if I'm watching the baby obviously .....but momma is cool with our agreement because she knows once the baby is old enough ....dad is guna be doing everything ....so she gets the first 3 to 4 years ....and I get the next 15 .....lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 16, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Got my whole single plant into cure finally .....was feeling awesome when I woke up ....rite when I got done trimming and cleaning up my allergies/fucking head started getting all stuffy ......came home and literally fell asleep ....I wouldn't have even got up if I didn't have to pull the cars in to shut my driveway gate ....so now I'm guna set the alarm and hope I feel better for work tomorrow .....gotta get lots of equipment on the ranch moved and ready for winter......idk if it's the shit air from all these fires or what ....but this sucks feeling this way .....good night guys and gals.
> 
> I wonder if a vicodin will help with a pressure/sinus headache ....pretty sure I have a few left over from the dentist a while back ..... @curious2garden ya or nae on taking vicodin for that .....If anyone else knows please share ..... Il check back in .......in a bit .....peace


I wouldn't generally advise taking opiates unless its a really needed. On the other hand, I have been prescribed pain pills for severe sinus infections. 

You would probably be better off taking some clariton-d or allegra-d.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 16, 2017)

@420God almost to 20k on your accomplish thread ...one good exchange with Abe and reddong we'd pass that 20k no prob.


----------



## 420God (Oct 16, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> @420God almost to 20k on your accomplish thread ...one good exchange with Abe and reddong we'd pass that 20k no prob.


Lol, they're banned from this thread.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 16, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I wouldn't generally advise taking opiates unless its a really needed. On the other hand, I have been prescribed pain pills for severe sinus infections.
> 
> You would probably be better off taking some clariton-d or allegra-d.


 Opiates!! Caused much problems in my family..


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 16, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I wouldn't generally advise taking opiates unless its a really needed. On the other hand, I have been prescribed pain pills for severe sinus infections.
> 
> You would probably be better off taking some clariton-d or allegra-d.


Ya I take Claritin during the summer ...but stopped because I ran out and have been busy lately .....I know all about what opiates can do for fucking ones life up ....I had my time with that shit ....when I was looking through our medicine safe last night ....I was surprised to see the shit we had in there ....definately good if shit ever hit the fan ....me and momma don't take narcotic meds like that ....unless it's severe.....there's a bottle of morphine from several years back .....never touched ....learned my lesson with that kinda shit


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 16, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Opiates!! Caused much problems in my family..


Lost all my aunts on moms side to opiates ....several young friends as well ....got hooked myself when I was young .....terrible stuff

#opiatesarethedevil


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 16, 2017)

dangledo said:


> Baby poop doesn't bother me a bit. My sense of smell isn't all there, either.
> 
> It's the sucking boogers out that gets me. with that hose thing you put in your mouth and the other end in baby's nose.


I was outside working when my first child was about 3 months old. My wife comes out screaming that the baby was choking and dieing. 

I came in and told her the last thing to do was panic. Our first one had problems with getting choked while eating on top of stuffy nose.

I grabbed the baby and held her in my left arm head down. I took my finger and cleared the puke from her mouth and then went to using the suction thing to clear her airways. 

I guess about 3 minutes have went by and the situation is getting kind of serious. Long stringy snot was coming out and it wouldn't clear with the rubber thing. 

Her mouth was clear but this phlem clear mucus stuff was stuck in that area where the nose meets the throat. 

This has never been trained to me. I remembered something from infant CPR. Where you put your mouth over their nose and mouth. I modified it on the fly. I put my mouth over the babies nose. I then sucked the gunk out with my mouth. It cleared. I got her throat and nose clear. 

I put the baby in the upright position then came the big gasp of air followed by some cries.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 16, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I was outside working when my first child was about 3 months old. My wife comes out screaming that the baby was choking and dieing.
> 
> I came in and told her the last thing to do was panic. Our first one had problems with getting choked while eating on top of stuffy nose.
> 
> ...


Dad of the century


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 16, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Dad of the century


Thanks. I didn't have a choice. It was 30 or more minutes to the hospital and would taken at least that long for an ambulance. 

Got to do what you got to do.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 16, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Thanks. I didn't have a choice. It was 30 or more minutes to the hospital and would taken at least that long for an ambulance.
> 
> Got to do what you got to do.


Anything for our babies ....I know 

Luckily you stood cool and helped instead of freaking to the point of being paralyzed .....my wife is always amazed how calm I am in crazy situations.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 16, 2017)

420God said:


> Lol, they're banned from this thread.


Such a powerful thread owner you are .......((Bow)) to not get banned ...lol ....congrats on your thread though ...very cool and I enjoy it ...obviously my favorite +rep


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 16, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Anything for our babies ....I know
> 
> Luckily you stood cool and helped instead of freaking to the point of being paralyzed .....my wife is always amazed how calm I am in crazy situations.


I've been part of some crazy accidents. Seen a guy lose a hand and go running around screaming. Saw a bulldozer fall on another guys hand. Saw a couple fingers cut off.

One reason I got away from dangerous work. I guess what I do is still dangerous but nowhere near as bad.

It always amazed me at how some people get hurt and run around like a chicken with its head cut off.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I was outside working when my first child was about 3 months old. My wife comes out screaming that the baby was choking and dieing.
> 
> I came in and told her the last thing to do was panic. Our first one had problems with getting choked while eating on top of stuffy nose.
> 
> ...


In their first few months of life infants are obligate nose breathers and most cardiac arrests in infants are due to a respiratory arrest. PALS was my most hated cert. Anyway thank you god for wall suction and Gomcos. Most of the pedi and nursery nurses carried these in their pockets. They were taped above cribs etc...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 16, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> In their first few months of life infants are obligate nose breathers and most cardiac arrests in infants are due to a respiratory arrest. PALS was my most hated cert. Anyway thank you god for wall suction and Gomcos. Most of the pedi and nursery nurses carried these in their pockets. They were taped above cribs etc...


I kept one of those handy. For what ever reason it wasn't clearing. It just wouldn't clear. 

I kept several of them actually. One or two in the diaper bag. One next to the crib. I think even in the glove box of the cars. 

Those things have come in handy several times.

I still have them. I have ear wax problems. I use the drops then warm soapy water to remove the wax. 

Is it impacted or compacted? I don't remember. First time happened in the military. I had the awefulest ear ache. Ear wax.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 16, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I've been part of some crazy accidents. Seen a guy lose a hand and go running around screaming. Saw a bulldozer fall on another guys hand. Saw a couple fingers cut off.
> 
> One reason I got away from dangerous work. I guess what I do is still dangerous but nowhere near as bad.
> 
> It always amazed me at how some people get hurt and run around like a chicken with its head cut off.


When I was seventeen, working on a bridge over an interstate two guys fell to their deaths about two weeks apart. I have lost 6 cousins in ditch collapses, 4 at one time, 2 a year later. Was on a skyscraper and a gal fell 17 stories onto a electrical pad with conduits sticking up everywhere, and yeah they had to vacuum her from the pipes. I seen two thumbs and a few fingers lying on the floor and sawhorses. One of my uncle's stuck his hand on the table saw blade, blood and bits of meat on the walls, ceiling and floor. And so on, just can't be to careful.

Sorry for the gore . Accidents suck, the shit we do to each other on purpose is redickulous .


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 16, 2017)

Bareback said:


> When I was seventeen, working on a bridge over an interstate two guys fell to their deaths about two weeks apart. I have lost 6 cousins in ditch collapses, 4 at one time, 2 a year later. Was on a skyscraper and a gal fell 17 stories onto a electrical pad with conduits sticking up everywhere, and yeah they had to vacuum her from the pipes. I seen two thumbs and a few fingers lying on the floor and sawhorses. One of my uncle's stuck his hand on the table saw blade, blood and bits of meat on the walls, ceiling and floor. And so on, just can't be to careful.
> 
> Sorry for the gore . Accidents suck, the shit we do to each other on purpose is redickulous .


So true. Never can be too careful. I don't don't do dangerous stuff high.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 16, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Thanks. I didn't have a choice. It was 30 or more minutes to the hospital and would taken at least that long for an ambulance.
> 
> Got to do what you got to do.





Bareback said:


> When I was seventeen, working on a bridge over an interstate two guys fell to their deaths about two weeks apart. I have lost 6 cousins in ditch collapses, 4 at one time, 2 a year later. Was on a skyscraper and a gal fell 17 stories onto a electrical pad with conduits sticking up everywhere, and yeah they had to vacuum her from the pipes. I seen two thumbs and a few fingers lying on the floor and sawhorses. One of my uncle's stuck his hand on the table saw blade, blood and bits of meat on the walls, ceiling and floor. And so on, just can't be to careful.
> 
> Sorry for the gore . Accidents suck, the shit we do to each other on purpose is redickulous .


Damn bro, sorry to hear that.. crazy shit..


----------



## Bareback (Oct 16, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> So true. Never can be too careful. I don't don't do dangerous stuff high.


I quit smoking and operating equipment because of the danger to others.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 16, 2017)

Lol not sure how I quoted both posts..


----------



## Bareback (Oct 16, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Damn bro, sorry to hear that.. crazy shit..


We where burying pipe in Valdosta and a dude got bit by a rattle snake, we never went to get pipe again with out the shotgun . He survived but barely.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 16, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol not sure how I quoted both posts..


The site acts weird Sometimes. 

It may been where you quoted earlier or started to quote and it saved the draft.

I've done the same before.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 16, 2017)

Bareback said:


> We where burying pipe in Valdosta and a dude got bit by a rattle snake, we never went to get pipe again with out the shotgun . He survived but barely.


My son was doing tree work and he had been working this same pile all morning, grabbed a log and a huge rattle snake was under it. He dropped the log and bailed out.. one of his coworkers shot it, it was well over 6’ long.. luckily it didn’t strike cuz he was in range.. he was done with the pile, needless to say. He said they must have worked all around him for hours until they got to that log. Scary af..


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 16, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Opiates are actually pretty poor for any type of headache relief and out of all the opiates the 'codone group are some of the poorest performers.


I always wondered about that.

I get migraines. They give me Imitrex nasal spray. Usually works.

I've also taken a Percocet once in a while if it's bad.

It reduces the pain but as soon as it wears off, the pain bounces right back exactly the same as it was.

Imitrex works better, but they only give you 6 a month. I can go 6 months without a headache and then go through a whole script in a few days, run out and be stuck with Percs that don't work right.

Sucks.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 16, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> It may been where you quoted earlier or started to quote and it saved the draft.
> I've done the same before.


I've done it myself - hit reply, get distracted & forget to hit "post reply" and it just waits to make me look stupid at the end of the thread forever.


----------



## dstroy (Oct 16, 2017)

Got the cloner today, cleaned it out, set it up and cut some clones for a test run.

I'll be neck deep in shitty tomato plants in no time.


----------



## 420God (Oct 16, 2017)

Picked up deer in 2 counties this morning then went up to the rental and started cleaning that out. Found a few things worth keeping but most is getting tossed. Dumpster gets delivered thur or fri.
 

Came home and made a quick dinner.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 16, 2017)

420God said:


> Picked up deer in 2 counties this morning then went up to the rental and started cleaning that out. Found a few things worth keeping but most is getting tossed. Dumpster gets delivered thur or fri.
> View attachment 4027856
> 
> Came home and made a quick dinner.
> View attachment 4027861


Reckon what happened to the shingles on the dog house, do you think the dog eat them ?


----------



## Haze the maze (Oct 16, 2017)

Watered My garden


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 16, 2017)

420God said:


> Picked up deer in 2 counties this morning then went up to the rental and started cleaning that out. Found a few things worth keeping but most is getting tossed. Dumpster gets delivered thur or fri.
> View attachment 4027856
> 
> Came home and made a quick dinner.
> View attachment 4027861


Wow does that look good!


----------



## jacksmuff (Oct 16, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> Watered My garden
> 
> View attachment 4027874


hps looks to high


----------



## 420God (Oct 16, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Reckon what happened to the shingles on the dog house, do you think the dog eat them ?


Most likely, we built the dog house with extra stuff from when we remodeled the house.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 16, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol not sure how I quoted both posts..


Operating while high Jerry ....smh


----------



## Haze the maze (Oct 16, 2017)

jacksmuff said:


> hps looks to high


Ya it does not seem to be working that well.
Is this a good size bud Jack? It seems kind of small to Me. Like the light is to far away. Right.


----------



## Haze the maze (Oct 16, 2017)

No My friend left it in My truck that I also cleaned up today


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 16, 2017)

Spent the day with my two boys in Beautiful San Diego. Showed the eldest how to trouble shoot and repair a heater actuator then we pick up the youngest after his classes, toured UCSD, the surf beaches, lunch on Coronado (Great burrito, shitty salsa)now just sitting on the back deck enjoying life!


----------



## Downtowntillman (Oct 16, 2017)

jacksmuff said:


> hps looks to high




Just a little huh? 

Go ahead and put the light on top of them. That way you can start on the drying process! That's how you multitask!!


----------



## Haze the maze (Oct 16, 2017)

Owned!


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 16, 2017)

Haze the maze said:


> Looks like your African blood is showing. Better you go fuck yourself white again.
> Ha Ha, Owned you to African blood Buck.





Haze the maze said:


> There is only one place for your hate and that is with your friends.
> I'm out.
> Human first. Not White Duh.





Haze the maze said:


> Oh did it again





Haze the maze said:


> Owned!


what is happening here


----------



## dangledo (Oct 17, 2017)

420God said:


> Reading that made me gag. I pictured you with a straw. They make other kinds.
> View attachment 4027676



I always act like I'm firing a bowl above his head like he's a little hooka

Wife doesn't think it's funny as I do

Gonna check one of those out with dry season around the corner. Saline spray really helps get those boogies out


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 17, 2017)

@tangerinegreen555 @srh88 

Hey guys I installed a new water heater in the shop recently ....I have a full kitchen in it for family get togethers .....anyways, I don't have this issue anywhere else on the property the house or the guest cabin ......I'm getting a seriously foul sulphur smell when the hot water is running sometimes ....like bad bad ....any ideas of what this could be? 

The water is fine cold and it's only out of the hot in the barn .....anyone who may know please share ...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 17, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> @tangerinegreen555 @srh88
> 
> Hey guys I installed a new water heater in the shop recently ....I have a full kitchen in it for family get togethers .....anyways, I don't have this issue anywhere else on the property the house or the guest cabin ......I'm getting a seriously foul sulphur smell when the hot water is running sometimes ....like bad bad ....any ideas of what this could be?
> 
> The water is fine cold and it's only out of the hot in the barn .....anyone who may know please share ...


Heard of it with people who have wells instead of city water, never personally encountered it.

http://www.waterheaterrescue.com/Troubleshooting/stinky-water-in-hot-water-heaters.html


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 17, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> @tangerinegreen555 @srh88
> 
> Hey guys I installed a new water heater in the shop recently ....I have a full kitchen in it for family get togethers .....anyways, I don't have this issue anywhere else on the property the house or the guest cabin ......I'm getting a seriously foul sulphur smell when the hot water is running sometimes ....like bad bad ....any ideas of what this could be?
> 
> The water is fine cold and it's only out of the hot in the barn .....anyone who may know please share ...


Yes this is a common consequence of not hiring union plumbers. The rookie makes the mistake of purchasing the portal to hell water heater. Although saving you big bucks on water heating the collateral damage is oft severe.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 17, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> @tangerinegreen555 @srh88
> 
> Hey guys I installed a new water heater in the shop recently ....I have a full kitchen in it for family get togethers .....anyways, I don't have this issue anywhere else on the property the house or the guest cabin ......I'm getting a seriously foul sulphur smell when the hot water is running sometimes ....like bad bad ....any ideas of what this could be?
> 
> The water is fine cold and it's only out of the hot in the barn .....anyone who may know please share ...


 Those surprisingly cheap up-model water heaters you get from your Portuguese-speaking connects are cheap because removing the contained body is left as a task to the installer.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 17, 2017)

dangledo said:


> I always act like I'm firing a bowl above his head like he's a little hooka
> 
> Wife doesn't think it's funny as I do
> 
> Gonna check one of those out with dry season around the corner. Saline spray really helps get those boogies out


Running a humidifier in their room helps too


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 17, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> what is happening here


It appears after the sock leader was killed his minions are rising


----------



## srh88 (Oct 17, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> @tangerinegreen555 @srh88
> 
> Hey guys I installed a new water heater in the shop recently ....I have a full kitchen in it for family get togethers .....anyways, I don't have this issue anywhere else on the property the house or the guest cabin ......I'm getting a seriously foul sulphur smell when the hot water is running sometimes ....like bad bad ....any ideas of what this could be?
> 
> The water is fine cold and it's only out of the hot in the barn .....anyone who may know please share ...


Has a bad anode rod. They are easy to replace. But being a new heater I'd just get a new heater. I'm assuming it's under warranty


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 17, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Has a bad anode rod. They are easy to replace. But being a new heater I'd just get a new heater. I'm assuming it's under warranty


Yeah for sure ...TY


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 17, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Yes this is a common consequence of not hiring union plumbers. The rookie makes the mistake of purchasing the portal to hell water heater. Although saving you big bucks on water heating the collateral damage is oft severe.


I had my construction days as a youngster ....my rebellious self thought that getting away from the family business would be better ...((not so much))....but in that time I worked construction building custom homes for a small company ....we did everything start to finish ....lil Inda always points to a house i built close by when we pass it ....I remember the quick break time tokes and burrito truck tall can lunches ......even built my grandmother a little western town at the home ranch ....il take pics next time I'm out .....the church is the coolest and what I was most proud of .....but the other buildings look very cool as well ...I used reclaimed lumber from when our huge original hay barn fell ....buildings look like they've always been there....


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 17, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Has a bad anode rod. They are easy to replace. But being a new heater I'd just get a new heater. I'm assuming it's under warranty


Heater is brand new .....the hot water doesn't get used much though ...could that be why?

Basically family get togethers and when the trimmers are up .....otherwise it just sits .....il change the part inside first to see if that fixes ...really don't feel like taking that bitch apart TBH .....fml


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 17, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Heater is brand new .....the hot water doesn't get used much though ...could that be why?
> 
> Basically family get togethers and when the trimmers are up .....otherwise it just sits .....il change the part inside first to see if that fixes ...really don't feel like taking that bitch apart TBH .....fml


Water from deep wells? Could be sulfur and as you said doesn't get used much, so prolly off-gassing. Some of the ranches and farms near me have very deep Ag wells (2000+ ft) and the area smells of sulfur when they irrigate


----------



## 420God (Oct 17, 2017)

They dropped the dumpster off this morning so I'm filling it up.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 17, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Water from deep wells? Could be sulfur and as you said doesn't get used much, so prolly off-gassing. Some of the ranches and farms near me have very deep Ag wells (2000+ ft) and the area smells of sulfur when they irrigate


LOL Hell Wells, I like that


----------



## 420God (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 17, 2017)

Got lots of tomatoes and decided to make some gravy. Fuckin hard work, but the best is it takes 2.5 hours so I can sit and wait while I talk to you fine people.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 17, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> View attachment 4028235
> Got lots of tomatoes and decided to make some gravy. Fuckin hard work, but the best is it takes 2.5 hours so I can sit and wait while I talk to you fine people.


Danny, I see you skinned them did you de seed them too? That looks delicious. I picked up some San Giovese and some boar italian sausage some good rolls and mozz or prov and mmmmmmmmm thanks for the idea!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 17, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Danny, I see you skinned them did you de seed them too? That looks delicious. I picked up some San Giovese and some boar italian sausage some good rolls and mozz or prov and mmmmmmmmm thanks for the idea!


Yup I seeded them. Hot water first, then cold...the skin comes right off. Seeding was a bitch.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 17, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Yup I seeded them. Hot water first, then cold...the skin comes right off. Seeding was a bitch.


Does it make a big difference? I usually talk myself out of it, peeling is easy but yeah seeding meh.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 17, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Does it make a big difference? I usually talk myself out of it, peeling is easy but yeah seeding meh.


I just stuck to the recipe. If you don't mind a few seeds then no, it doesn't. But I can hear my mom screaming from the grave, "Danny, you didn't seed the tomatoes".


----------



## ANC (Oct 17, 2017)

I am pooped. we cleaned up and defoliated the crap under about 50 square foot of scrog net today,
Got one more left that is a smidge smaller. then it is just waiting until harvest. 38 days to go.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 17, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Heater is brand new .....the hot water doesn't get used much though ...could that be why?
> 
> Basically family get togethers and when the trimmers are up .....otherwise it just sits .....il change the part inside first to see if that fixes ...really don't feel like taking that bitch apart TBH .....fml


The cold doesn't stank.. So it's the anode rod I think. Run 40 or 50 gallons and see if it smells like bad egg farts still. 
Sometimes you just end up with a bad heater. For me it's always a bad igniter on gas ones. And that's a bitch because I lose so much in labor if I'm the one who picked it up.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 17, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Yup I seeded them. Hot water first, then cold...the skin comes right off. Seeding was a bitch.


Seeding was bitch because you made them look pretty. Next time(after you've removed the skins) just cut them in half and squeeze them over a bowl and all the seeds come right out. They wont look as pretty, but who cares? You're just gonna throw them in a pot and crush them all up anyway.


----------



## 420God (Oct 17, 2017)

30yd dumpster is almost full and I barely made a dent.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 17, 2017)

420God said:


> 30yd dumpster is almost full and I barely made a dent.
> 
> View attachment 4028275


Damn that sucks man.


----------



## dstroy (Oct 17, 2017)

420God said:


> 30yd dumpster is almost full and I barely made a dent.
> 
> View attachment 4028275


Jeez... that's like $350 straight up here for 30yds man.

Can you cut up any of the furniture to make it fit better?


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Oct 17, 2017)

420God said:


> 30yd dumpster is almost full and I barely made a dent.
> 
> View attachment 4028275


What a bunch of fuckin pigs. Sorry you had to deal with scumbags like that


----------



## 420God (Oct 17, 2017)

dstroy said:


> Jeez... that's like $350 straight up here for 30yds man.
> 
> Can you cut up any of the furniture to make it fit better?


Yeah, I found an axe in the backyard. Smashed everything I could.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 17, 2017)

420God said:


> 30yd dumpster is almost full and I barely made a dent.
> 
> View attachment 4028275


Are u guys hoarders? Jesus, I can fit almost everything I own into my Civic.


----------



## 420God (Oct 17, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Are u guys hoarders? Jesus, I can fit almost everything I own into my Civic.


This is my rental property, all this shit was left here.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 17, 2017)

Gonna do some "baking" ... 
(ultra strength)


----------



## Bareback (Oct 17, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Are u guys hoarders? Jesus, I can fit almost everything I own into my Civic.


Hahaha, funny you should mention that. I used to live in a '78 model Civic yap you guessed it everything I owned. Traded it for a '74 GMC with a camper , blew it up and damn I missed the Civic.


Hey Danny are you still taking to the trucker, lots of room in a simi. Lol

J/K


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 17, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Hahaha, funny you should mention that. I used to live in a '78 model Civic yap you guessed it everything I owned. Traded it for a '74 GMC with a camper , blew it up and damn I missed the Civic.
> 
> 
> Hey Danny are you still taking to the trucker, lots of room in a simi. Lol
> ...


Having lots of stuff is a burden.


----------



## Daveindiego (Oct 17, 2017)

Watered my plants, trimmed another for 80 grams, and ran a batch of trim in my Bubble Bags.


----------



## dux (Oct 17, 2017)

420God said:


> 30yd dumpster is almost full and I barely made a dent.
> 
> View attachment 4028275


I must of missed something, what happened that you need such a clean up?


----------



## dux (Oct 17, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Gonna do some "baking" ...
> (ultra strength)
> 
> View attachment 4028311



A little extra butter for me,just a Lil bit tho.just to make sure they're moist


----------



## Bareback (Oct 17, 2017)

I made quesadillas for supper, it wouldn't be worth mentioning since I been making them for about 28 years now. But my daughter was home a month ago and made some and hers were so so much better than mine . Today I tried to copy her technique, I'm not a shamed to say that her's are way better than mine, actually I'm quite proud. 7 years of college and she's learned how to make a mean quesadilla .


----------



## doublejj (Oct 17, 2017)

Sat/Sun Dec 9-10
It's time for our annual after harvest pot luck/ BBQ/pig roast. Bring a dish to share and enjoy the bounty with your fellow RIU members. Come one come all. Lake Camp Far West, 30min north of sacramento. See u there.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 17, 2017)

doublejj said:


> Sat/Sun Dec 9-10
> It's time for our annual after harvest pot luck/ BBQ/pig roast. Bring a dish to share and enjoy the bounty with your fellow RIU members. Come one come all. Lake Camp Far West, 30min north of sacramento. See u there.


Beautiful hog jj


----------



## doublejj (Oct 17, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Beautiful hog jj


Thanks, I hope to see u there.....


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 17, 2017)

doublejj said:


> Thanks, I hope to see u there.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 17, 2017)

doublejj said:


> Sat/Sun Dec 9-10
> It's time for our annual after harvest pot luck/ BBQ/pig roast. Bring a dish to share and enjoy the bounty with your fellow RIU members. Come one come all. Lake Camp Far West, 30min north of sacramento. See u there.


Arggg - red x's.
Wanna see piggie.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 17, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Arggg - red x's.
> Wanna see piggie.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 17, 2017)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4028489
> 
> View attachment 4028490
> 
> View attachment 4028491


You rock dude.
I wish it wasn't so far - I'd love to attend.
Hopefully one year my friend.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 17, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You rock dude.
> I wish it wasn't so far - I'd love to attend.
> Hopefully one year my friend.


Get a cheap flight to LAX and I'll take it from there, c'mon


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 17, 2017)

You girl, tempt me.
Lemme see if I can fab an excuse.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 17, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Get a cheap flight to LAX and I'll take it from there, c'mon


or fly to Sac & I'll pick u up....


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 17, 2017)

doublejj said:


> or fly to Sac & I'll pick u up....


Fuck off JJ I called him first!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 17, 2017)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4028489
> 
> View attachment 4028490
> 
> View attachment 4028491


Every time I see your hog I want to make the trip out there man. Looks so delicious. I’d bring my own meat and throw down with you guys. Of course it would have to be some brisket that I smoked Texas style! With lots of salt and pepper. And a nice bark that would be to die for. This pic is from last Easter, the flat and it’s still juicy af.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 17, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Every time I see your hog I want to make the trip out there man. Looks so delicious. I’d bring my own meat and throw down with you guys. Of course it would have to be some brisket that I smoked Texas style! With lots of salt and pepper. And a nice bark that would be to die for. This pic is from last Easter, the flat and it’s till juicy af.
> View attachment 4028518
> View attachment 4028519
> View attachment 4028520


Flat!!!!!!!!!!! so nooooooooooooooo it's the point! dayum.......


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 17, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Flat!!!!!!!!!!! so nooooooooooooooo it's the point! dayum.......


Oh I feel you, the point is my favorite. I smoke whole briskets(packer cut) only. But I posted a pic of my flat to make a “point” that even my flat goes hard as fuck!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 17, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Oh I feel you, the point is my favorite. I smoke whole briskets(packer cut) only. But I posted a pic of my flat to make a “point” that even my flat goes hard as fuck!


LOL Yeah doing a moist flat is pro, but c'mon it's me I have to bust your chops!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 17, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL Yeah doing a moist flat is pro, but c'mon it's me I have to bust your chops!


If you didn’t I’d have to ask what’s wrong lol


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 18, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> If you didn’t I’d have to ask what’s wrong lol


You Hunt mr Goodson?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 18, 2017)

I think now more than ever we need to get together this is 'FUBU'..i hope to see u at the bbq


----------



## ANC (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 18, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> You Hunt mr Goodson?


No, but I'm not against it. I'd actually love to go hunting. I did go hunting with my step dad when I was a kid. But it sucked because I just wanted to shoot some shit and we didn't get anything. Fucking children lol I was a shit head.

What about you?


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 18, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I was a shit head.


Was? Lol


----------



## lokie (Oct 18, 2017)

Patched driveway cracks on my dads drive.

This shit is the bomb.





For thin cracks the liquid in a jug does ok for a year or 2 but for larger cracks this is it.

Pack it into the crack like shown in the vid and after that is complete
you can use it like soldering copper to level up on any uneven spots.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 18, 2017)

Finished my succulent garden in the front. Aloes, agaves, cacti and lophocereus. Keepin in simple. Now I just got to wait five years for it to look like anything.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 18, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Hahaha, funny you should mention that. I used to live in a '78 model Civic yap you guessed it everything I owned. Traded it for a '74 GMC with a camper , blew it up and damn I missed the Civic.
> 
> 
> Hey Danny are you still taking to the trucker, lots of room in a simi. Lol
> ...


I was excited at the idea of riding across country in an eighteen wheeler for three days and nights. Its the nights I was worried about. He had a twin bed in the rear of his cab. Sent me a pic and all.
I'm almost sure the guy wanted more than a travelin buddy....he kept texting me that he wanted to give me a fuckin massage even when I told him umpteen times that massage never helped with my back problems.
We were supposed to have a few beers together one night but I backed out on account of the massage thing and an article an RIU member sent me about how cross country truckers make great serial killers because they can dump the body really far from the murder....and they almost never get caught. 
In short, my spidey senses told me he was bad news.
Meanwhile I found a round trip airfare to Philly for $150 on Frontier Airlines.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 18, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> No, but I'm not against it. I'd actually love to go hunting. I did go hunting with my step dad when I was a kid. But it sucked because I just wanted to shoot some shit and we didn't get anything. Fucking children lol I was a shit head.
> 
> What about you?


Just sqirel hunting. Its fucking expensive to hunt in texas. The only free game to hunt here is hog. No hunting season, no license or tags required and no limit. My uncle hunts all year long, dear in season, hog the rest of the time. He has hundreds of pounds of meat, multiple deap freazers. I am an avid fisher tho. No license required in College station  nothing better than fresh fish.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 18, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Get a cheap flight to LAX and I'll take it from there, c'mon


If I didnt just get laid off from the nursery...I could fly out n meet you guys...Its really, really high up on my list of stuff I want to do. Guess I'll just have to settle for TC. 
Frontier and Southwest are always running sales RT to LAX. For me it'd probably run anout $100 or less. 
Hopefully next year.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> If I didnt just get laid off from the nursery...I could fly out n meet you guys...Its really, really high up on my list of stuff I want to do. Guess I'll just have to settle for TC.
> Frontier and Southwest are always running sales RT to LAX. For me it'd probably run anout $100 or less.
> Hopefully next year.


Damn I'm sorry! Just know I liked your post. I did not like you getting laid off.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 18, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> I was excited at the idea of riding across country in an eighteen wheeler for three days and nights. Its the nights I was worried about. He had a twin bed in the rear of his cab. Sent me a pic and all.
> I'm almost sure the guy wanted more than a travelin buddy....he kept texting me that he wanted to give me a fuckin massage even when I told him umpteen times that massage never helped with my back problems.
> We were supposed to have a few beers together one night but I backed out on account of the massage thing and an article an RIU member sent me about how cross country truckers make great serial killers because they can dump the body really far from the murder....and they almost never get caught.
> In short, my spidey senses told me he was bad news.
> Meanwhile I found a round trip airfare to Philly for $150 on Frontier Airlines.


I think you a good choice. The massage thing would of been a red flag for me too. 

Man I was afraid you was pissed at me for picking at you about the trucker. 
I was kidding around.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 18, 2017)

One more wall to slap together and it's erection time 


Got all my rafters cut too. Supposed to rain here friday, so I'll prob just stack the walls, tarp and get my erection on saturday if I'm not fishing for them steelies.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 18, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Finished my succulent garden in the front. Aloes, agaves, cacti and lophocereus. Keepin in simple. Now I just got to wait five years for it to look like anything.
> View attachment 4028834


tell me about it bro! I put in 30 Italian cypress on the side of my house for shade, privacy and dust. Gonna take around 5 yrs till i get any of that


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 18, 2017)

doublejj said:


> Sat/Sun Dec 9-10
> It's time for our annual after harvest pot luck/ BBQ/pig roast. Bring a dish to share and enjoy the bounty with your fellow RIU members. Come one come all. Lake Camp Far West, 30min north of sacramento. See u there.


I bring the beer again 


And a bunch of buds, rosin and cuts  cant wait. got some cartridges made from rosin too.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 18, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> One more wall to slap together and it's erection time
> 
> View attachment 4028885
> Got all my rafters cut too. Supposed to rain here friday, so* I'll prob just stack the walls, tarp and get my erection on saturday* if I'm not fishing for them steelies.



Damn I admire that kind of control


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 18, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> One more wall to slap together and it's erection time
> 
> View attachment 4028885
> Got all my rafters cut too. Supposed to rain here friday, so I'll prob just stack the walls, tarp and get my erection on saturday if I'm not fishing for them steelies.


Lol, you said Erection.

Penis.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 18, 2017)

love how you left the top plates to lap, but no sway brace?

i guess it is just a shed.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 18, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 4028899
> 
> love how you left the top plates to lap, but no sway brace?
> 
> i guess it is just a shed.


You are correct sir. Just a shed.

I'm trying to NOT build a piano here. But you did notice the double plate, 16 OC.
You usually don't see that on a shed 
2x6 PT, T&G ply sub. I'm weird like that!


----------



## dux (Oct 18, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You rock dude.
> I wish it wasn't so far - I'd love to attend.
> Hopefully one year my friend.


Swing down and I'll meet up with ya for a road trip..


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 18, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I think you a good choice. The massage thing would of been a red flag for me too.
> 
> Man I was afraid you was pissed at me for picking at you about the trucker.
> I was kidding around.


Oh no...not at all...Not sure I even made the connection. Trucker..hahaha..i dont even know what I was thinkin.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 18, 2017)

@UncleBuck


I wanna punch Cruz in the fucking face so bad right now! I always do, but especially right now.

One punch to the face, and than kick the living shit out of him.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 18, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Lol, you said Erection.
> 
> Penis.


I can't wait to bust out my caulk and finish it!


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 18, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> @UncleBuck
> 
> 
> I wanna punch Cruz in the fucking face so bad right now! I always do, but especially right now.
> ...


what did i miss?


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 18, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> what did i miss?


Just a stupid ass republican senator pushing for trickle down economics.  VS. the Bernie.


----------



## 420God (Oct 19, 2017)

I managed to get the rest of the garbage into this one dumpster. Was playing trash tetris at the end.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2017)

420God said:


> I managed to get the rest of the garbage into this one dumpster. Was playing trash tetris at the end.
> 
> View attachment 4029222


At first I thought, gee he just got fed up and bulldozed it


----------



## 420God (Oct 19, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> At first I thought, gee he just got fed up and bulldozed it


I was almost there, owning a bulldozer doesn't help. A couple more days on this place and she'll be as good as new.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 19, 2017)

420God said:


> I managed to get the rest of the garbage into this one dumpster. Was playing trash tetris at the end.
> 
> View attachment 4029222


What was all the lumber for, what did he build?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 19, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> What was all the lumber for, what did he build?


Satellite dishes.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 19, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Just sqirel hunting. Its fucking expensive to hunt in texas. The only free game to hunt here is hog. No hunting season, no license or tags required and no limit. My uncle hunts all year long, dear in season, hog the rest of the time. He has hundreds of pounds of meat, multiple deap freazers. I am an avid fisher tho. No license required in College station  nothing better than fresh fish.


Squirrel, deer and turkey is in here. Its hot and the game has fleas and ticks. I normally wait until the leaves are off and it cools down some.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 19, 2017)

doublejj said:


> I think now more than ever we need to get together this is 'FUBU'..i hope to see u at the bbq


I'm hoping to make the trip one year. Maybe next year I can work it out.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 19, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Satellite dishes.


yeah yeah yeah


----------



## 420God (Oct 19, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> What was all the lumber for, what did he build?


He didn't build anything, he gutted a camper for scrap and left the wood.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 19, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> yeah yeah yeah


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 19, 2017)

Hello


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 19, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Hello


Welcome back bro, where you been?


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 19, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Hello


party time


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 19, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> What was all the lumber for, what did he build?


lol, Fin grow room fail


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 19, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Hello


Mijo!!! Que paso?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 19, 2017)

Went through and picked the rest of the peppers from the garden and played around with a couple different sauces. These are real basic to get an idea of pepper-spice ratio. I'll start playing around with different flavors with the rest.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 19, 2017)

huh, another innocent post gone missing. i must have upset someone.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> huh, another innocent post gone missing. i must have upset someone.


You, innocent LOL


----------



## neosapien (Oct 19, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> huh, another innocent post gone missing. i must have upset someone.


I'm confused. Is your accomplishment that you had a post deleted or that you upset someone? I really won't be able to sleep until you answer me.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Hello


Damn! You go on walk about, leave us missing you and THIS is all we get!!! Damn you are a harsh!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 19, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Hello


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 20, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Hello



Hello, sunshine. Will you be my blind girl???


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 20, 2017)

Life is rough ....lol

Morning guys/gals


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 20, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Squirrel, deer and turkey is in here. Its hot and the game has fleas and ticks. I normally wait until the leaves are off and it cools down some.


I've eaten hundreds of squirrels! They aren't bad if you cook them long enough. Tastes like dark meat chicken.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 20, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4029638
> 
> Life is rough ....lol
> 
> Morning guys/gals


Damn Inda would you feed that kid, the poor guy is starving, lol. 

He's a cutie pie, I love fat babies.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 20, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Damn Inda would you feed that kid, the poor guy is starving, lol.
> 
> He's a cutie pie, I love fat babies.


Not only is he a very big boy ....he's actually unbelievably strong....he already gets into battles playing with his 6 year old brother and literally pulls him off balance .....he's a year next month ...lol

He said it's not fat .....it's muscle dumb dumb......Oh, and his dance moves are the sickest....he loves music and will sit at my piano and scream DA DA until I sit down and play for him .....any music he hears he starts dancing ....doesn't matter what he's doing .....sometimes il turn on my Musi app on my phone when he's falling in and out of sleep ....even when he's literally passing out to sleep ....he will twitch his shoulders if he hears music ....commercials with music he's dancing .....that's my chunky monkey.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 20, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Not only is he a very big boy ....he's actually unbelievably strong....he already gets into battles playing with his 6 year old brother and literally pulls him off balance .....he's a year next month ...lol
> 
> He said it's not fat .....it's muscle dumb dumb......Oh, and his dance moves are the sickest....he loves music and will sit at my piano and scream DA DA until I sit down and play for him .....any music he hears he starts dancing ....doesn't matter what he's doing .....sometimes il turn on my Musi app on my phone when he's falling in and out of sleep ....even when he's literally passing out to sleep ....he will twitch his shoulders if he hears music ....commercials with music he's dancing .....that's my chunky monkey.


The word little no longer applies!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 20, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've eaten hundreds of squirrels! They aren't bad if you cook them long enough. Tastes like dark meat chicken.


I like to rub them down with oil and seasoning, wrap them in foil and then grill them. Makes them tender.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 20, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I like to rub them down with oil and seasoning, wrap them in foil and then grill them. Makes them tender.


Mmm... that sounds good! 
My mother used to tenderize squirrels in a pressure cooker, then fry em in bacon grease. 
They are also good in a stew.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 20, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Mmm... that sounds good!
> My mother used to tenderize squirrels in a pressure cooker, then fry em in bacon grease.
> They are also good in a stew.


Yea. I like squirrel gravy too. I make them different ways.


----------



## dstroy (Oct 20, 2017)

I was doing the brakes all around on my wife's car. Pulled off the drivers side rotor and found this:
 

I rehomed the spider and left the sac, maybe they'll survive.


----------



## dstroy (Oct 20, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Went through and picked the rest of the peppers from the garden and played around with a couple different sauces. These are real basic to get an idea of pepper-spice ratio. I'll start playing around with different flavors with the rest. View attachment 4029385


I love making sauce, those are some good looking peppers.

I've been wanting to smoke a couple peppers and do a chipotle hot sauce, just a touch of sweet and smoky.


----------



## Daveindiego (Oct 20, 2017)

Watered a bunch of plants, started a few new seeds, smoked some hash, and did some dabs. 

Great day so far. :yes:


----------



## dux (Oct 20, 2017)

dstroy said:


> I was doing the brakes all around on my wife's car. Pulled off the drivers side rotor and found this:
> View attachment 4029703
> 
> I rehomed the spider and left the sac, maybe they'll survive.




I'd give it fire!!!!!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 20, 2017)

dux said:


> I'd give it fire!!!!!!


Spiders rock! 
Free mite control. Tiny spiders will also fuck up ants & aphids.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 20, 2017)

My cat made a new friend!


----------



## 420God (Oct 20, 2017)

Did my deer run then went back to the rental to grab the scrap metal to take to the junkyard. Even after the dumpster I filled an 8x16 car trailer.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 20, 2017)

420God said:


> Did my deer run then went back to the rental to grab the scrap metal to take to the junkyard. Even after the dumpster I filled an 8x16 car trailer.
> 
> View attachment 4029866
> View attachment 4029867


That lawnmower would be real nice in a chimney


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 20, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Spiders rock!
> Free mite control. Tiny spiders will also fuck up ants & aphids.


Man I need some spiders then.. fuckin mites!!


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 20, 2017)

Guys,, i cleaned the stove,, maybe Ill get laid tonight!!!


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 20, 2017)

Tim Fox said:


> Guys,, i cleaned the stove,, maybe Ill get laid tonight!!! View attachment 4029881


Good luck..


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 20, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Good luck..


lol,, i am going to need it too


----------



## dux (Oct 20, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Spiders rock!
> Free mite control. Tiny spiders will also fuck up ants & aphids.



Little spiders maybe..

Big hairy fuckers that carry a rodent in their mouth like a dog would = flamethrower.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 20, 2017)

Tim Fox said:


> lol,, i am going to need it too


Uh oh. Sounds like you did something bad, you'll need to therefore clean the refrig and garage as well.


----------



## lokie (Oct 20, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Uh oh. Sounds like you did something bad, you'll need to therefore clean the refrig and garage as well.


Hmm. Depending on the offence drastic measures may be necessary .


----------



## Bareback (Oct 20, 2017)

So yesterday I started a job at our fishery department and it's the first time I have worked for these asshole's.
At lunch I was eating a burger and fries , I went for a walk to take a look in a ponds, ended up tossing a few grasshoppers and a french fry in this pond that had some 4# bass in it. Well these asshole's freaked out on me started going off like I gave a fuck ( but I didn't have a fuck to give ) so I said fine dig your own damn ditch. Today they called my office and wanted to know if I was coming back to fill in the ditch, which crossed the road , mmmm maybe . I guess they missed me.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 20, 2017)

Bareback said:


> So yesterday I started a job at our fishery department and it's the first time I have worked for these asshole's.
> At lunch I was eating a burger and fries , I went for a walk to take a look in a ponds, ended up tossing a few grasshoppers and a french fry in this pond that had some 4# bass in it. Well these asshole's freaked out on me started going off like I gave a fuck ( but I didn't have a fuck to give ) so I said fine dig your own damn ditch. Today they called my office and wanted to know if I was coming back to fill in the ditch, which crossed the road , mmmm maybe . I guess they missed me.


Fuckin assholes..


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 20, 2017)

It's all i got for today. My fucking back is so fucked up, it really screws up my schedule.
  




I wonder what would happen if you put that shit in a hot tub? Anyone?


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 20, 2017)

I sware to god this morining i was gonna also cut the rafter tails, and have the t1-11 siding on right at this point. Boy oh boy do i suck!

I'd fucking fire me if i could


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 20, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Man I need some spiders then.. fuckin mites!!


Seems like I'm never rid of bugs. 
I can handle gnats indoors, but mites during flower sucks ass.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 21, 2017)

Tim Fox said:


> Guys,, i cleaned the stove,, maybe Ill get laid tonight!!! View attachment 4029881





Singlemalt said:


> Uh oh. Sounds like you did something bad, you'll need to therefore clean the refrig and garage as well.


even worse, Malt, it shows he's capable, will be expected in the future and a permanent add to the honey-do list. 

edit: @Tim Fox , did it work?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 21, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I like to rub them down with oil and seasoning, wrap them in foil and then grill them. Makes them tender.


I was just reading about babies ... and my mind did not switch gears fast enough


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 21, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> It's all i got for today. My fucking back is so fucked up, it really screws up my schedule.
> View attachment 4029976 View attachment 4029977
> 
> 
> ...


if there is any cal-mag in the water you could get an explosion. 

(hmmm, maybe we need to start a bullshit thread about reversing Ca tox with calgon!)


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 21, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I was just reading about babies ... and my mind did not switch gears fast enough


Lol.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 21, 2017)

Blew a bunch of leaves up hill, jamming them into garbage bags.

 
You're lucky I'm not hungry.


----------



## 420God (Oct 21, 2017)

Cleaned all my gear and fired the grow back up this morning, starting 2 Kosher Kush. Also picked up 2 more bull calves. We're up to 99 head now.


----------



## lokie (Oct 21, 2017)

420God said:


> Cleaned all my gear and fired the grow back up this morning, starting 2 Kosher Kush. Also picked up 2 more bull calves. *We're up to 99 head now*.


Greedy braggart. Most are pleased with some head.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 21, 2017)

Sup peeps, we are on our way to, spooktacular at the zoo then off to Tampa tomorrow and cruise on Monday.. 9 days off work


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 21, 2017)

Went fishing. Didn't catch anytbing but a buzz.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 21, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Sup peeps, we are on our way to, spooktacular at the zoo then off to Tampa tomorrow and cruise on Monday.. 9 days off work


Careful in Tampa, there is a serial killer at work  
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/serial-killer-seminole-heights-tampa-florida/


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 21, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Careful in Tampa, there is a serial killer at work
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/serial-killer-seminole-heights-tampa-florida/


Lol, good looking out, Malt..


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 21, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Went fishing. Didn't catch anytbing but a buzz.
> View attachment 4030487 View attachment 4030488


Beautiful spot to catch a buzz..


----------



## srh88 (Oct 21, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Careful in Tampa, there is a serial killer at work
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/serial-killer-seminole-heights-tampa-florida/


Abe must of moved to tampa


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 21, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Abe must of moved to tampa


LOL


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 21, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Beautiful spot to catch a buzz..


That's the main reason I went.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 21, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Went fishing. Didn't catch anytbing but a buzz.
> View attachment 4030487 View attachment 4030488


Same here.


----------



## v.s one (Oct 21, 2017)

Made some Coca Cola. Great white ,orca , photosynthesis plus, earth worm castings, and molasses. 24/48 hour brew. She is starting to get ripe.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 21, 2017)

420God said:


> Cleaned all my gear and fired the grow back up this morning, starting 2 Kosher Kush. Also picked up 2 more bull calves. We're up to 99 head now.


99 head is still within cultivation law, nice


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 21, 2017)

Want to share some cool political art I saw today. The last pic is halloween art on a neighbors lawn.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 21, 2017)

LOL! good stuff DBoy.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 22, 2017)

Decided to get up early and make pancakes for everyone .....momma wanted another sooooooooooooo
 


Morning everyone


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 22, 2017)

What’s up TNT fam, bout 100 miles from Tampa, riding in the back of the van with the lil one and momma. Me not having to drive is an accomplishment in itself


----------



## Bareback (Oct 22, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> What’s up TNT fam, bout 100 miles from Tampa, riding in the back of the van with the lil one and momma. Me not having to drive is an accomplishment in itself


Enjoy yourself, have fun, come back and tell us lies. 

To much beer + to many tacos = the shits.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 22, 2017)

ordered some stickers.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 22, 2017)

My father died 15 minutes ago., While I was painting this. I saved finishing it today . the day he passed. He is in Pennsylvania . I live in Oregon. I sent him a picture of it 40 minutes before he died. 
 
Picked up some of this nice Jack Herer this morning. Maybe go for a bike ride while the suns still out. It's been pouring here lately.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 22, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> My father died 15 minutes ago., While I was painting this. I saved finishing it today . the day he passed. He is in Pennsylvania . I live in Oregon. I sent him a picture of it 40 minutes before he died.
> View attachment 4031100
> Picked up some of this nice Jack Herer this morning. Maybe go for a bike ride while the suns still out. It's been pouring here lately.
> View attachment 4031101


Wow. My condolences. The painting is amazing. The jack looks nice.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 22, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> My father died 15 minutes ago., While I was painting this. I saved finishing it today . the day he passed. He is in Pennsylvania . I live in Oregon. I sent him a picture of it 40 minutes before he died.
> View attachment 4031100
> Picked up some of this nice Jack Herer this morning. Maybe go for a bike ride while the suns still out. It's been pouring here lately.
> View attachment 4031101


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 22, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> My father died 15 minutes ago., While I was painting this. I saved finishing it today . the day he passed. He is in Pennsylvania . I live in Oregon. I sent him a picture of it 40 minutes before he died.
> View attachment 4031100
> Picked up some of this nice Jack Herer this morning. Maybe go for a bike ride while the suns still out. It's been pouring here lately.
> View attachment 4031101


Sorry to hear that. I like the painting.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 22, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> My father died 15 minutes ago., While I was painting this. I saved finishing it today . the day he passed. He is in Pennsylvania . I live in Oregon. I sent him a picture of it 40 minutes before he died.
> View attachment 4031100
> Picked up some of this nice Jack Herer this morning. Maybe go for a bike ride while the suns still out. It's been pouring here lately.
> View attachment 4031101


Sorry to hear about your dad. Painting is awesome, what style is that?

Looks like rain on a stormy day.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 22, 2017)

Condolences Amber.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 22, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> My father died 15 minutes ago., While I was painting this. I saved finishing it today . the day he passed. He is in Pennsylvania . I live in Oregon. I sent him a picture of it 40 minutes before he died.
> View attachment 4031100
> Picked up some of this nice Jack Herer this morning. Maybe go for a bike ride while the suns still out. It's been pouring here lately.
> View attachment 4031101


My most heartfelt condolences.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 22, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> My father died 15 minutes ago., While I was painting this. I saved finishing it today . the day he passed. He is in Pennsylvania . I live in Oregon. I sent him a picture of it 40 minutes before he died.
> View attachment 4031100
> Picked up some of this nice Jack Herer this morning. Maybe go for a bike ride while the suns still out. It's been pouring here lately.
> View attachment 4031101


That's rough. Sorry, things will get better.

I think of my father often, gone since 2005.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 22, 2017)

Thank you all very much! 
I finished the painting as planned today. The painting represented tears of pain, death and heartbreak But also elements of growth ,love and rain. A completely therapeutic piece of art for me. Its been over 4 very , very stressful months to finish it today. 
Ya'll have a fantastic evening , take care. I really got lucky with that jack herer score today.! It's really helping me get through this depressing time.  peace out.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 22, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank you all very much!
> I finished the painting as planned today. The painting represented tears of pain, death and heartbreak But also elements of growth ,love and rain. A completely therapeutic piece of art for me. Its been over 4 very , very stressful months to finish it today.
> Ya'll have a fantastic evening , take care. I really got lucky with that jack herer score today.! It's really helping me get through this depressing time.  peace out.
> View attachment 4031218


Sorry to hear that ...best wishes to you and your family ....I love all your art work ...all of em 










YES ALL OF EM


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 22, 2017)

I know your pain - have lived it.
Sorry my friend - things will get better.
GWN


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 22, 2017)

Sorry to hear this.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 23, 2017)

Finished another chimney. Me and a helper kicked this chimneys ass. Complete tear down and rebuild. Didn't think to shoot a pic up top. Was racing the rain. Took one from the ground but it's pretty dark. Way too cloudy today.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 23, 2017)

I had a bottle of this the other day in a mix and match 6 pack at Giant Eagle.

As you can see, I liked it. football tonight, world series the rest of the week.

Hey @srh88 , if the Eagles win tonight they'll have the best record in the NFL. And if they slip, they'll be tied with the best record in the NFL .

@Gary Goodson , I was watching the Steeler game yesterday and kept thinking I've heard this idiot announcer some where before.

It was Tony Romo. I'm kind of surprised he didn't hurt himself and have to leave the booth.

I didn't even know he retired, thought he was on Cowboy's injured reserve list like he used to be .


----------



## srh88 (Oct 23, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4031756
> I had a bottle of this the other day in a mix and match 6 pack at Giant Eagle.
> 
> As you can see, I liked it. football tonight, world series the rest of the week.
> ...


Eagles are doing amazing. I'm ready for the let down though. Lol at Romo. That glass backed loser lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 23, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Eagles are doing amazing. I'm ready for the let down though. Lol at Romo. That glass backed loser lol


If the Eagles play .500 the rest of the season, they're probably in the playoffs. A couple games over .500 and they could be the #1 seed. 

Long way to go though.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 23, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> If the Eagles play .500 the rest of the season, they're probably in the playoffs. A couple games over .500 and they could be the #1 seed.
> 
> Long way to go though.


They are definitely playoff material so far. Just hope they can keep it up


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 24, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Squirrel, deer and turkey is in here. Its hot and the game has fleas and ticks. I normally wait until the leaves are off and it cools down some.


Were you from? Id love to go turkey hunting. Does wild turkey have a gamey taste to it?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 24, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Were you from? Id love to go turkey hunting. Does wild turkey have a gamey taste to it?


Appalachian mountains. 

Wild turkey does have a game taste to it. Some people don't like game taste. I do. If a person doesn't like it a bit of beer when cooking will help.

I like wild turkey more than store bought. 

We raise chickens free range and they even have a game taste.

People would think turkey hunting is easy. It kind of is but its kind of not. They have really good eyes and even with camo the slightest movement will spook them. If they had a sense of smell like a deer they would be damn near impossible to kill.


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 24, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Appalachian mountains.
> 
> Wild turkey does have a game taste to it. Some people don't like game taste. I do. If a person doesn't like it a bit of beer when cooking will help.
> 
> ...


I'm not far from where the first thanksgiving was and its clear why Turkey was on the menu they are everywhere.. People had some kinda kindred pride in them and wouldn't kill them it became a huge issue they even had a lot of issues with them attacking postal service trucks one of my buddies is a post master and said it happens all the time he thought it was from the logo I think its just because the USPS trucks stop near the woodline either way he's had 30 something incidences in his district in the past two years


----------



## dux (Oct 24, 2017)

I've always said turkeys are they smartest dumb bird there is! 
Used to hunt them a bit and have definitely been humbled by them.


----------



## lokie (Oct 24, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Appalachian mountains.
> 
> Wild turkey does have a game taste to it. Some people don't like game taste. I do. If a person doesn't like it a bit of beer when cooking will help.
> 
> ...


My brother in law is an avid outdoors man.
He would rather be hunting or fishing than breathe .

By his own admission he has the beard of every gobbler he has ever killed. And I believe him. They are all over his basement. Some are mounted on the wall with the shell casing he used in the kill. There are boxes and drawers full every where.

Sometimes I think the Smithsonian Institute must rely on him for some of their displays.
It's not only beards, he has many different taxidermied species of animals, in various positions, as trophies of his prowess.

My sister does not allow animal carcases upstairs. If it were not for my sister putting her foot down I bet he would have some mounts in the bedroom too.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 24, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> I'm not far from where the first thanksgiving was and its clear why Turkey was on the menu they are everywhere.. People had some kinda kindred pride in them and wouldn't kill them it became a huge issue they even had a lot of issues with them attacking postal service trucks one of my buddies is a post master and said it happens all the time he thought it was from the logo I think its just because the USPS trucks stop near the woodline either way he's had 30 something incidences in his district in the past two years


The turkey are becoming a nuisance here. They were almost extinct at one time here.

I shot a large 30 pound gobbler one year. I thought it was dead and picked it up by the feet. That damn thing came alive and kicked my ass. I got spurred several times. 

This is the tail off my last one. Its not really a trophy to me. I consider it more of a tribute to an animal that gave its life for me to eat.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 24, 2017)

lokie said:


> My brother in law is an avid outdoors man.
> He would rather be hunting or fishing than breathe .
> 
> By his own admission he has the beard of every gobbler he has ever killed. And I believe him. They are all over his basement. Some are mounted on the wall with the shell casing he used in the kill. There are boxes and drawers full every where.
> ...


I'm not overboard. I keep the antlers off my deer. I've yet to mount one. I do have various beards and tail feathers around. I have a few snake skins around on the wall. I even have a huge hornets nest in my basement.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 24, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I like wild turkey


yep, me too


----------



## neosapien (Oct 24, 2017)

We were skipping school one day, driving around getting high when all of a sudden a huge flock of turkeys appeared in the road. My buddy fucked with them, revving his engine and reverse brake checking them. The one turkey started attacking his tire. So my buddy got out and threw a tire iron at it. He missed. That turkey fucked his day up. It was quite traumatic lol. I've been leery of turkeys ever since.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 24, 2017)

neosapien said:


> We were skipping school one day, driving around getting high when all of a sudden a huge flock of turkeys appeared in the road. My buddy fucked with them, revving his engine and reverse brake checking them. The one turkey started attacking his tire. So my buddy got out and threw a tire iron at it. He missed. That turkey fucked his day up. It was quite traumatic lol. I've been leery of turkeys ever since.


We have a rooster that we've had since a chick and he's an asshole. I can only imagine what kind of attitude a turkey might have.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 24, 2017)

Working in garage at the other place when I noticed a fine misty rain that actually looked like dust.

Went out to raise truck window and...
 
Incredibly vivid double rainbow. Pic doesn't do it justice.

@tyler.durden 
I found your rainbow from last week.
You should keep better track of your nice things .


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 24, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Working in garage at the other place when I noticed a fine misty rain that actually looked like dust.
> 
> Went out to raise truck window and...
> View attachment 4032306
> ...



Glad to share the beauty. Enjoy, my friend 

Edit - that rainbow seems to be dependent on power lines...


----------



## dstroy (Oct 24, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> yep, me too
> 
> View attachment 4032274


If it has whiskey in it, I like it too.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 24, 2017)

neosapien said:


> We were skipping school one day, driving around getting high when all of a sudden a huge flock of turkeys appeared in the road. My buddy fucked with them, revving his engine and reverse brake checking them. The one turkey started attacking his tire. So my buddy got out and threw a tire iron at it. He missed. That turkey fucked his day up. It was quite traumatic lol. I've been leery of turkeys ever since.







Found this on YT while I was actually searching for a local article I couldn't find from a few years ago.

What happened was a turkey flew into an open window of a moving truck, couldn't figure out how to get out and fucked up the driver something fierce. Had to be taken away by ambulance.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 24, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Found this on YT while I was actually searching for a local article I couldn't find from a few years ago.
> 
> What happened was a turkey flew into an open window of a moving truck, couldn't figure out how to get out and fucked up the driver something fierce. Had to be taken away by ambulance.


We watched a car hit one on the interstate in front of us. The guy driving did a great job. Kept it under control and got on the shoulder without causing a wreck. I stopped behind him. I waited until the police showed up. After the report was done had the guy follow me off the exit to a shop that would replace it. 

Scary for sure. I was a little kid about four or five and was in the front seat of a car when a blizzard was hit. Damn big, stinky bird flapping and screaming in your lap is scary for sure.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 24, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Found this on YT while I was actually searching for a local article I couldn't find from a few years ago.
> 
> What happened was a turkey flew into an open window of a moving truck, couldn't figure out how to get out and fucked up the driver something fierce. Had to be taken away by ambulance.



"A woman in the passenger seat". Lol, a hooker was blowing him and took a turkey to the face.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 24, 2017)

neosapien said:


> We were skipping school one day, driving around getting high when all of a sudden a huge flock of turkeys appeared in the road. My buddy fucked with them, revving his engine and reverse brake checking them. The one turkey started attacking his tire. So my buddy got out and threw a tire iron at it. He missed. That turkey fucked his day up. It was quite traumatic lol. I've been leery of turkeys ever since.





tangerinegreen555 said:


> Found this on YT while I was actually searching for a local article I couldn't find from a few years ago.
> 
> What happened was a turkey flew into an open window of a moving truck, couldn't figure out how to get out and fucked up the driver something fierce. Had to be taken away by ambulance.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 24, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> We watched a car hit one on the interstate in front of us on the interstate. The guy driving did a great job. Kept it under control and got on the shoulder without causing a wreck. I stopped behind him. I waited until the police showed up. After the report was done had the guy follow me off the exit to a shop that would replace it.
> 
> Scary for sure. I was a little kid about four or five and was in the front seat of a car when a blizzard was hit. Damn big, stinky bird flapping and screaming in your lap is scary for sure.


There's a hollow behind my house, turkey hang in my yard. But only on rainy days for whatever reason.

They will fly to the edge of my property and then walk in. If I spook them, they run like hell back to the edge of the property and fly away from there. Once in a while at sunset, one will fly into one of my oak trees.

They're kinda comical to watch.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 24, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


>


Such majestic beasts. 

I think I'm going to have nightmares tonight.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 24, 2017)

neosapien said:


> "A woman in the passenger seat". Lol, a hooker was blowing him and took a turkey to the face.


A friend of mine's dad owned a trucking company years ago.

I rode with him a couple times. Was shocked to find out there were CB hookers on the radio near truck stops. Seriously. (we didn't stop.)


----------



## neosapien (Oct 24, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> A friend of mine's dad owned a trucking company years ago.
> 
> I rode with him a couple times. Was shocked to find out there were CB hookers on the radio near truck stops. Seriously. (*we didn't stop.*)


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 24, 2017)

neosapien said:


>


Well maybe we stopped to pee .


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 24, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Found this on YT while I was actually searching for a local article I couldn't find from a few years ago.
> 
> What happened was a turkey flew into an open window of a moving truck, couldn't figure out how to get out and fucked up the driver something fierce. Had to be taken away by ambulance.



GOBBLE, GOBBLE, MOTHERFUCKER!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


>


Once upon a time


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 24, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Well maybe we stopped to pee .


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 24, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> There's a hollow behind my house, turkey hang in my yard. But only on rainy days for whatever reason.
> 
> They will fly to the edge of my property and then walk in. If I spook them, they run like hell back to the edge of the property and fly away from there. Once in a while at sunset, one will fly into one of my oak trees.
> 
> They're kinda comical to watch.


The rain spooks them. They have great hearing. The rain on leaves makes a lot of noise. They stick to working fields and other open areas where they can see better.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 24, 2017)

neosapien said:


> We were skipping school one day, driving around getting high when all of a sudden a huge flock of turkeys appeared in the road. My buddy fucked with them, revving his engine and reverse brake checking them. The one turkey started attacking his tire. So my buddy got out and threw a tire iron at it. He missed. That turkey fucked his day up. It was quite traumatic lol. I've been leery of turkeys ever since.


A T-ball bat works well on angry geese. I bet it would work on a pissed off turkey. 
If you don't want to hurt them too bad, just smack em in the chest where their muscles are the thickest. They'll be sore for sure, but not crippled.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 25, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> A T-ball bat works well on angry geese. I bet it would work on a pissed off turkey.
> If you don't want to hurt them too bad, just smack em in the chest where their muscles are the thickest. They'll be sore for sure, but not crippled.



If you taze them you're able to defend yourself and begin the cooking process simultaneously...


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 25, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Appalachian mountains.
> 
> Wild turkey does have a game taste to it. Some people don't like game taste. I do. If a person doesn't like it a bit of beer when cooking will help.
> 
> ...


Yeah ive had plenty of dear and elk my uncle hunted, the game taste can be a bit over powering, but its not bad if seasoned right.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 25, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah ive had plenty of dear and elk my uncle hunted, the game taste can be a bit over powering, but its not bad if seasoned right.


The gamey taste has a lot to do with the animals diet, when it's harvested (The rut makes this strongest in ungulates) and how the meat is treated after it is taken.

The first two may be out of your control, but the third can make all the difference in the world.


----------



## 420God (Oct 25, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The gamey taste has a lot to do with the animals diet, when it's harvested (The rut makes this strongest in ungulates) and how the meat is treated after it is taken.
> 
> The first two may be out of your control, but the third can make all the difference in the world.


How the animal dies can change the taste too. Stress and adrenaline makes the meat gamey also.


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 25, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> If you taze them you're able to defend yourself and begin the cooking process simultaneously...


Tonight's course was free range tazed and maced for flavor and its presented to you on a fresh bed of Holy shit this things still alive


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 25, 2017)

420God said:


> How the animal dies can change the taste too. Stress and adrenaline makes the meat gamey also.


Yep, and tougher.

That's why I never understood hunting deer with dogs.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 25, 2017)

I just left Academy sports and outdoors. I found a 500 round box of .22lr for $2.99! I grabbed both of the boxes they had left. 

You can’t beat 1000 rounds for $6. Guess who will be shooting every can in sight this weekend?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 25, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I just left Academy sports and outdoors. I found a 500 round box of .22lr for $2.99! I grabbed both of the boxes they had left.
> 
> You can’t beat 1000 rounds for $6. Guess who will be shooting every can in sight this weekend?
> View attachment 4032643


What's your favorite plinking rig?
I love shooting my Ruger 10/22 (stainless/synthetic) with 25 round magazines + speedloader.
The speedloader is awesome. Just dump a box in the bin, shake it until they line up in the groove, then turn the crank until the mag is full. EZ-PZ 
You can load the magazines by hand, but they don't call em "thumb busters" fer nothin'. 

I'll see if I can find my bag & get a pic. It's in the garage somewhere...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 25, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> What's your favorite plinking rig?
> I love shooting my Ruger 10/22 (stainless/synthetic) with 25 round magazines + speedloader.
> The speedloader is awesome. Just dump a box in the bin, shake it until they line up in the groove, then turn the crank until the mag is full. EZ-PZ
> You can load the magazines by hand, but they don't call em "thumb busters" fer nothin'.
> ...


I've got a 10/22 that only has the receiver left as the stock piece.
Green river s/s bull barrel & more Volquartsen stuff than one gun needs.
Also went with the blued Barracuda stock & a 4-10 scope.
A one holer @ 50-75 yds.

I'll try & dig up a pic after work.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 25, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've got a 10/22 that only has the receiver left as the stock piece.
> Green river s/s bull barrel & more Volquartsen stuff than one gun needs.
> Also went with the blued Barracuda stock & a 4-10 scope.
> A one holer @ 50-75 yds.
> ...


I have an old .22 revolver with 8 inch barrel. Its accurate enough to hunt squirrel. Good snake gun too.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 25, 2017)

I had a J C Higgins bolt action that burned up in a house fire. It was the best shooting gun I ever had, it's been impossible to replace.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 25, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> What's your favorite plinking rig?
> I love shooting my Ruger 10/22 (stainless/synthetic) with 25 round magazines + speedloader.
> The speedloader is awesome. Just dump a box in the bin, shake it until they line up in the groove, then turn the crank until the mag is full. EZ-PZ
> You can load the magazines by hand, but they don't call em "thumb busters" fer nothin'.
> ...


My step dad has a stock Ruger 10/22, my son has a mosberg 702 plinkser, I have a revolver that can shoot .22lr or .22 mag. And I forget what the other .22 rifle is at the moment(I think it’s a Marlin). But we shoot them all. Plus I have a couple of shotguns, a few other handguns, and an sks but I’m not too found of it.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 25, 2017)

I have a Glock 21 and my daughter has a Kimber , both are .45 but her's is so much better than mine. And she has put a few thousand rounds through it. Ohh BTW my girl can shoot , it will make a dad proud and scared at the same time.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 25, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> My step dad has a stock Ruger 10/22, my son has a mosberg 702 plinkser, I have a revolver that can shoot .22lr or .22 mag. And I forget what the other .22 rifle is at the moment(I think it’s a Marlin). But we shoot them all. Plus I have a couple of shotguns, a few other handguns, and an sks but I’m not too found of it.


I never liked my SKS either. To this day, it's the worst trigger pull I've ever tried and the stock looked like it had been dragged behind a truck on a gravel road. Me and a buddy had our trigger assemblies fixed by some guy who put an ad in Shotgun News. They turned out *MUCH* better -- but the gun still isn't very accurate. And it stovepipes a lot, which pisses me off.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2017)

Turning into a wuss, I only trimmed 1/2 a plant before taking a break.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 25, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've got a 10/22 that only has the receiver left as the stock piece.
> Green river s/s bull barrel & more Volquartsen stuff than one gun needs.
> Also went with the blued Barracuda stock & a 4-10 scope.
> A one holer @ 50-75 yds.
> ...


As promised.

For those interested the lower one is a S&W piston gun - PSX in 5.56 with a Triji & a Timney trigger assembly. The trigger swap was a last (and very satisfactory) resort to clean up the "Lawyer approved" unit it came stock with.
.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Oct 25, 2017)

Mixed dirt, potted rooted clones, took new clones, transplanted the next run to thier final pots. Waiting for lights to come on so I can start trimming.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 25, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The gamey taste has a lot to do with the animals diet, when it's harvested (The rut makes this strongest in ungulates) and how the meat is treated after it is taken.
> 
> The first two may be out of your control, but the third can make all the difference in the world.


Diet exactly: the deer here browse on chapparal plants, too gamey for my tastes so I don't hunt them. The few years I spent in Minnesota was completely different, the white tails feasted on farm crops and well watered indigenous plants. Very tasty


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 25, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Diet exactly: the deer here browse on chapparal plants, too gamey for my tastes so I don't hunt them. The few years I spent in Minnesota was completely different, the white tails feasted on farm crops and well watered indigenous plants. Very tasty


LOL In CO rabbit, deer, elk even the duck all tasted like sage.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 25, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> As promised.
> 
> For those interested the lower one is a S&W piston gun - PSX in 5.56 with a Triji & a Timney trigger assembly. The trigger swap was a last (and very satisfactory) resort to clean up the "Lawyer approved" unit it came stock with.
> .View attachment 4032795


How do you like the piston? How's it compare in performance and reliability to gas?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 25, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> LOL In CO rabbit, deer, elk even the duck all tasted like sage.


Outstanding choice of diet - that simply removes one step in the seasoning process. 



whitebb2727 said:


> How do you like the piston? How's it compare in performance and reliability to gas?


I had an initial issue with it that sent it back to the factory for repairs - it blew the piston & spring assembly out of the gas chamber after 100 rounds or so. To be honest though it was a brand new design for S&W (I got one of the first off the line) - the factory rep told me it was a "Machining Anomaly" which I said "I'm a trained Machinist and I know what anomaly means", to which he said "I think we might have had a non-dimensional part in there". I let it drop as they paid shipping & everything (not to mention as a Vet I paid only 60% of MSRP). I've dumped over 1500 rounds through her since her trip to the hospital so far without a hiccup.
As far as the difference between a Piston vs DI, you can rip through 3 or 4 30 round mags, crack her open & dump the bolt into your hand with zero excess heat or carbon build up.

A far better system than the original IMHO.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 25, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> How do you like the piston? How's it compare in performance and reliability to gas?


I read this as " how do you like the possum "


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 25, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I read this as " how do you like the possum "


Too greasy.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 26, 2017)

dropped the kid off at the bus stop .. which most people rejoice not having their kids for a few hours.. not me, I get to go to work with a bunch of babies,,, it cold out,(wah), my fingers are froze,,, (wah) my Virginia is sore,,(wah)


----------



## Bareback (Oct 26, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> dropped the kid off at the bus stop .. which most people rejoice not having their kids for a few hours.. not me, I get to go to work with a bunch of babies,,, it cold out,(wah), my fingers are froze,,, (wah) my Virginia is sore,,(wah)



I know the feeling.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 26, 2017)

I think I'm getting screwed over at work. A couple of weeks ago a crew of co-workers got in a dust up, so they put me with the assistant superintendent of that crew. And then he turned in his resignation letter and now I am doing his job and they told me on Tuesday that I would be promoted to the position, and then on Wednesday they told me that I would be doing the work but not get the promotion and that the position was not going to be filled. These asshole's are a bunch of asshole's.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 26, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I think know I'm getting screwed over at work. A couple of weeks ago a crew of co-workers got in a dust up, so they put me with the assistant superintendent of that crew. And then he turned in his resignation letter and now I am doing his job and they told me on Tuesday that I would be promoted to the position, and then on Wednesday they told me that I would be doing the work but not get the promotion and that the position was not going to be filled. These asshole's are a bunch of asshole's.


fify 

responsibility without remuneration sucks. are there opportunities in your area job market for your skills at your current pay?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Oct 26, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I think I'm getting screwed over at work. A couple of weeks ago a crew of co-workers got in a dust up, so they put me with the assistant superintendent of that crew. And then he turned in his resignation letter and now I am doing his job and they told me on Tuesday that I would be promoted to the position, and then on Wednesday they told me that I would be doing the work but not get the promotion and that the position was not going to be filled. These asshole's are a bunch of asshole's.


Idk your situation, but you could write up a letter of resignation and present it to your boss. Either you get paid or you submit the resignation. I've found most places ars willing to pay an existing employee a little more, rather than find a new one and train them. 

I woulda started packing my box when they pulled the promotion but still expected me to do the job. I learned that lesson the hard way when I was the last guy left in our department after a round of cutbacks. My workload substantially increased plus I had other support roles dumped on me, all for the same pay. Then the company bragged about record profits at the end of the year. That'll never happen again.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 26, 2017)

You guys realize were all very spoiled by seeing awesome dank here right?

I was given a sample nugg by someone who has no idea I grow. The dude pulled a bag of this shit out and I could immediately tell ((SCHWAGG CITY))...and then I got a whiff ....I'm not kidding when I say there is something wrong with this weed. I'm pretty sure he either chopped a layer of mold/rot off of it...or honest to God sprayed it with something to make it look appealing.
 
((WHAT IS THAT)) it's so Larfy I can see through it ...and the top part that's missing fell off somewhere between the car and barn. It's obvious worms have been in it by how easily chunks fall off of it....not to mention the visible munch marks and web. What the Fuck people


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> You guys realize were all very spoiled by seeing awesome dank here right?
> 
> I was given a sample nugg by someone who has no idea I grow. The dude pulled a bag of this shit out and I could immediately tell ((SCHWAGG CITY))...and then I got a whiff ....I'm not kidding when I say there is something wrong with this weed. I'm pretty sure he either chopped a layer of mold/rot off of it...or honest to God sprayed it with something to make it look appealing.
> View attachment 4033116
> ((WHAT IS THAT)) it's so Larfy I can see through it ...and the top part that's missing fell off somewhere between the car and barn. It's obvious worms have been in it by how easily chunks fall off of it....not to mention the visible munch marks and web. What the Fuck people


There are winners and there are weiners .

Was that guy's name Oscar Meyer?


----------



## 420God (Oct 26, 2017)

@Indacouch, my left rotator cuff is sore after my workout today, any advice/suggestions?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> You guys realize were all very spoiled by seeing awesome dank here right?
> 
> I was given a sample nugg by someone who has no idea I grow. The dude pulled a bag of this shit out and I could immediately tell ((SCHWAGG CITY))...and then I got a whiff ....I'm not kidding when I say there is something wrong with this weed. I'm pretty sure he either chopped a layer of mold/rot off of it...or honest to God sprayed it with something to make it look appealing.
> View attachment 4033116
> ((WHAT IS THAT)) it's so Larfy I can see through it ...and the top part that's missing fell off somewhere between the car and barn. It's obvious worms have been in it by how easily chunks fall off of it....not to mention the visible munch marks and web. What the Fuck people


Bud rot makes em crumble like that. When I'm trimming my outdoor bud, I always look closely at stems. When something is wrong with the stem, there's a *very* good chance the bud has issues and should be rejected.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 26, 2017)

Mmm... holiday caffeine.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 26, 2017)

420God said:


> @Indacouch, my left rotator cuff is sore after my workout today, any advice/suggestions?


Hopefully it's just sore from excercise and not actually injured buddy. I use to get a cream from a doctor that was like icy-hot on steroids....I would massage that in and try to be as easy as I could on it....a shoulder injury is what took me out of the body building game so take it very very serious....I just worked through the pain and it fucked me over in the end....I suggest you have the wife massage some icy/hot into that area and DO NOT do any exercises that agitate that pain until it's healed. I know your a busy guy but do your best.....if you don't wana use icy-hot then use a cold pack before bed or resting.....and if you do have your wife massage it, don't put a lot of force/strength into it......take it super serious bro...those are no joke and can ruin your whole program....like I said, let it heal and at very least cold pack it.......id much rather have a broken bone than an injury like that....hopefully it is just sore from excercise.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 26, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Bud rot makes em crumble like that. When I'm trimming my outdoor bud, I always look closely at stems. When something is wrong with the stem, there's a *very* good chance the bud has issues and should be rejected.


Yes indeed....disgusting that people would even sell or give that shit to other people. I threw that shit in the bushes ...lol....I can't even explain the smell ....but it was terrible.....it honestly looked like they trimmed a huge portion of flower of to get rid of whatever tainted the flower bugs,worms,rot,mold etc etc idk ...gross





But I do know I said Taint above ...hehe


----------



## neosapien (Oct 26, 2017)

420God said:


> @Indacouch, my left rotator cuff is sore after my workout today, any advice/suggestions?


Stop benching farm tractors.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Hopefully it's just sore from excercise and not actually injured buddy. I use to get a cream from a doctor that was like icy-hot on steroids....I would massage that in and try to be as easy as I could on it....a shoulder injury is what took me out of the body building game so take it very very serious....I just worked through the pain and it fucked me over in the end....I suggest you have the wife massage some icy/hot into that area and DO NOT do any exercises that agitate that pain until it's healed. I know your a busy guy but do your best.....if you don't wana use icy-hot then use a cold pack before bed or resting.....and if you do have your wife massage it, don't put a lot of force/strength into it......take it super serious bro...those are no joke and can ruin your whole program....like I said, let it heal and at very least cold pack it.......id much rather have a broken bone than an injury like that....hopefully it is just sore from excercise.


I'm no exercise expert, but I've had rotator cuff surgery and it totally sucks to the max. Injuries occur when your muscles are tired but you keep going and try to work through it. 
Do not do that or you'll be sorry. 
Worst rehab EVER! Extremely painful...


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 26, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm no exercise expert, but I've had rotator cuff surgery and it totally sucks to the max. Injuries occur when your muscles are tired but you keep going and try to work through it.
> Do not do that or you'll be sorry.
> Worst rehab EVER! Extremely painful...


Yes I'm serious about broken bones being a breeze in comparison.....I still deal with my shoulder when I'm reaching above my head...or playing with my boys lifting them above my head .....sucks


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 26, 2017)

420God said:


> @Indacouch, my left rotator cuff is sore after my workout today, any advice/suggestions?


We're going to skip your next start in the rotation and keep you to 6 innings max for a couple weeks.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Yes I'm serious about broken bones being a breeze in comparison.....I still deal with my shoulder when I'm reaching above my head...or playing with my boys lifting them above my head .....sucks


Here's a good article on it: https://www.sports-health.com/sports-injuries/shoulder-injuries/rotator-cuff-injuries-initial-treatment


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 26, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm no exercise expert, but I've had rotator cuff surgery and it totally sucks to the max. Injuries occur when your muscles are tired but you keep going and try to work through it.
> Do not do that or you'll be sorry.
> Worst rehab EVER! Extremely painful...


I had what was called mumfard slap procedure.. (spelled wrong) separated my a.c.,, acromium and clavical( again spelling) I know the pain you speack of.. lol.. while they were in there they cut out all of the bursitis and reattached ligaments .. even with physical therapy(looking and feeling retarded) my shoulder is not the same... I get impingments now (click! pop!) and when the weather changes holyfuck does it hurt...... BUT! you won't hear me crying about it at work... lol... shoulders never get to 100% after bad injuries or surgery.. ..


----------



## 420God (Oct 26, 2017)

I'll take it easy for a while. Right now it's a dull pain and only when I lift my arm and move it back and forth. I recently upped my weights so that might have caused it.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 26, 2017)

420God said:


> I'll take it easy for a while. Right now it's a dull pain and only when I lift my arm and move it back and forth. I recently upped my weights so that might have caused it.


Yes. Don't damage a rotator cuff! 

The recovery time is very long and would cramp your style for 6 months.

@curious2garden , how long is the average recovery time for that?

Guys at work wound up on light duty for a year after that surgery.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 26, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm no exercise expert, but I've had rotator cuff surgery and it totally sucks to the max. Injuries occur when your muscles are tired but you keep going and try to work through it.
> Do not do that or you'll be sorry.
> Worst rehab EVER! Extremely painful...


Me too, right shoulder. It was dislocated as well( for 4 years). Surgery was longer cuz besides the RC repair, they had to grind out this wierd bone growth that was compensating for the dislocation. You could actually hear it when I'd move my arm lol. Rehab was a total bitch. But it's fine now.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yes. Don't damage a rotator cuff!
> 
> The recovery time is very long and would cramp your style for 6 months.
> 
> ...


For the surgical repair to heal it's about 4 months for arthroscopic surgery and 6 months for open. For full rehabilitation after that it's about another 8-12 months for arthroscopic and 12 months or more for open. Everyone varies at the rate they heal, how invasive the repair was and the skill of your surgeon. For example if you had someone with the skill of Frank Jobe working on you you usually healed quicker and more completely.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 26, 2017)

Is there like a beginners exercising for 33 year old dummies? Bout to be laid off in a week or two and wanna have that to occupy my time now that an op doesn't.


----------



## 420God (Oct 26, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Is there like a beginners exercising for 33 year old dummies? Bout to be laid off in a week or two and wanna have that to occupy my time now that an op doesn't.


Calisthenics are a good way to start then move up to weights.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 26, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> fify
> 
> responsibility without remuneration sucks. are there opportunities in your area job market for your skills at your current pay?





WeedFreak78 said:


> Idk your situation, but you could write up a letter of resignation and present it to your boss. Either you get paid or you submit the resignation. I've found most places ars willing to pay an existing employee a little more, rather than find a new one and train them.
> 
> I woulda started packing my box when they pulled the promotion but still expected me to do the job. I learned that lesson the hard way when I was the last guy left in our department after a round of cutbacks. My workload substantially increased plus I had other support roles dumped on me, all for the same pay. Then the company bragged about record profits at the end of the year. That'll never happen again.


Thanks for the advice, unfortunately I can't quit because my wife is disabled and this job has a good insurance package. I normally run the project I'm on anyway but they told us that when someone retired or left for any reason, and I'm guessing that was bullshit. But if I'm patient it might work out , and if not ....... well I'll worry about that later.
It wasn't something I had my heart set on, so I'm not that disappointed.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 26, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Is there like a beginners exercising for 33 year old dummies? Bout to be laid off in a week or two and wanna have that to occupy my time now that an op doesn't.


Try a push/pull system. Its easy. Just keep your weights and reps low for the first week.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Oct 26, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Try a push/pull system. Its easy. Just keep your weights and reps low for the first week.


 So masturbate with wrist weights?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Thanks for the advice, unfortunately I can't quit because my wife is disabled and this job has a good insurance package. I normally run the project I'm on anyway but they told us that when someone retired or left for any reason, and I'm guessing that was bullshit. But if I'm patient it might work out , and if not ....... well I'll worry about that later.
> It wasn't something I had my heart set on, so I'm not that disappointed.


If they won't pay you in money see if you can work out other benefits. More flexible time etc...


----------



## 420God (Oct 26, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Thanks for the advice, unfortunately I can't quit because my wife is disabled and this job has a good insurance package. I normally run the project I'm on anyway but they told us that when someone retired or left for any reason, and I'm guessing that was bullshit. But if I'm patient it might work out , and if not ....... well I'll worry about that later.
> It wasn't something I had my heart set on, so I'm not that disappointed.


At least they didn't bring in someone from outside the company to fill the position and have you train them. I've quit jobs because of that.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 26, 2017)

{{sighs}} sitting and auto refreshing to look for smoking gun, lol

https://www.archives.gov/research/jfk/2017-release


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> {{sighs}} sitting and auto refreshing to look for smoking gun, lol
> 
> https://www.archives.gov/research/jfk/2017-release


LOL Good luck with that


----------



## Bareback (Oct 26, 2017)

420God said:


> At least they didn't bring in someone from outside the company to fill the position and have you train them. I've quit jobs because of that.


True so true


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 26, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Me too, right shoulder. It was dislocated as well( for 4 years). Surgery was longer cuz besides the RC repair, they had to grind out this wierd bone growth that was compensating for the dislocation. You could actually hear it when I'd move my arm lol. Rehab was a total bitch. But it's fine now.


Here's some pics from my surgery:
    I've got some pins and rope in there now LOL


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 26, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Here's some pics from my surgery:
> View attachment 4033339 View attachment 4033340 View attachment 4033341 View attachment 4033342 I've got some pins and rope in there now LOL



Wow, that's gnarly, SM. You're like a marionette now


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> You guys realize were all very spoiled by seeing awesome dank here right?
> 
> I was given a sample nugg by someone who has no idea I grow. The dude pulled a bag of this shit out and I could immediately tell ((SCHWAGG CITY))...and then I got a whiff ....I'm not kidding when I say there is something wrong with this weed. I'm pretty sure he either chopped a layer of mold/rot off of it...or honest to God sprayed it with something to make it look appealing.
> View attachment 4033116
> ((WHAT IS THAT)) it's so Larfy I can see through it ...and the top part that's missing fell off somewhere between the car and barn. It's obvious worms have been in it by how easily chunks fall off of it....not to mention the visible munch marks and web. What the Fuck people


Lmao!
You know how often i have to say “nah I’m good” when dudes bust out with their weed at my fishing spots? Allot!
Allot of heads grow booboo man. It’s just the way it is. I know its rude to decline, but what do you do? Show them yours is what you do 

If i had booboo i sure as hell wouldn’t be showing it off or offering people to smoke on it. People are fucking weird.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 26, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Here's some pics from my surgery:
> View attachment 4033339 View attachment 4033340 View attachment 4033341 View attachment 4033342 I've got some pins and rope in there now LOL


Holy shit SM that looks painful. I hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 26, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Holy shit SM that looks painful. I hope you have a speedy recovery.


Thanks, but it's all done. That was in Dec 2009, 6 mo of rehab, took about another 8 mo then I was back to about 95%. I was told to never, ever use a clam-shell post digger again lol


----------



## Bareback (Oct 26, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Thanks, but it's all done. That was in Dec 2009, 6 mo of rehab, took about another 8 mo then I was back to about 95%. I was told to never, ever use a clam-shell post digger again lol


Hahaha, my bad.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 26, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Lmao!
> You know how often i have to say “nah I’m good” when dudes bust out with their weed at my fishing spots? Allot!
> Allot of heads grow booboo man. It’s just the way it is. I know its rude to decline, but what do you do? Show them yours is what you do
> 
> If i had booboo i sure as hell wouldn’t be showing it off or offering people to smoke on it. People are fucking weird.


Worst part is they think it's the shit....even worse he felt like he was doing a nice thing giving it to me...lol...basically family,patients and all you crazy fuckers are the only ones that know I even have an ounce or two laying around....BOO BOO lol.....AKA,that Halloween bud.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 26, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Here's some pics from my surgery:
> View attachment 4033339 View attachment 4033340 View attachment 4033341 View attachment 4033342 I've got some pins and rope in there now LOL


Think il just have a salad for dinner now...


----------



## Bareback (Oct 26, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> If they won't pay you in money see if you can work out other benefits. More flexible time etc...


That's the thing, they want me to work more ours . Nights and weekends , I have to be at work at 5:30am tomorrow and our normal time is 7:00 am I have to open the alumni center for the plumbers and once their done I will have to finish the cabinets. And then go to the fisherys department and cover our ditches that we opened up this week. No excuses both jobs must be done. And then next weekend I'm babysitting the abatement contractor ( kinda easy ) but I can't leave as long as they're on site, no matter what. As soon as we get air clearance , it's on. Painting and floor covering for 9 rooms , in 10 days or less. Lots of pressure and no reward, ohh well . 

But if l don't have time to hang with my riu family , I'll be hell to deal with.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 26, 2017)

Bareback said:


> That's the thing, they want me to work more ours . Nights and weekends , I have to be at work at 5:30am tomorrow and our normal time is 7:00 am I have to open the alumni center for the plumbers and once their done I will have to finish the cabinets. And then go to the fisherys department and cover our ditches that we opened up this week. No excuses both jobs must be done. And then next weekend I'm babysitting the abatement contractor ( kinda easy ) but I can't leave as long as they're on site, no matter what. As soon as we get air clearance , it's on. Painting and floor covering for 9 rooms , in 10 days or less. Lots of pressure and no reward, ohh well .
> 
> But if l don't have time to hang with my riu family , I'll be hell to deal with.


Are you salaried or hourly? Union? Check your labor contract. If hourly they must pay OT; and if you work out of classification(higher) for a period of time(~30 days), they must give you that job


----------



## neosapien (Oct 26, 2017)

It was trick or treating at the local mall today.  I got a lot of candy. My daughter got a lot of candy.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 26, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Are you salaried or hourly? Union? Check your labor contract. If hourly they must pay OT; and if you work out of classification(higher) for a period of time(~30 days), they must give you that job


Ohh the out of classification might be my ticket. 
I'm hourly, non-union, and they'll pay the overtime. 
The part that chapps my ass is ,in the past when I volunteered for the ot they would say no it's not allowed. But now that they need me to it's " mandatory " . And also I have a business that I run in my spare time and I'm booked up , plus I'm building a house for my daughter and I really don't have time for the BS . It would be different if they promoted me and it was actually in my job description. I really not stressing out to much right now but I'll be patient and hit the office of equal opportunity, I remodeled it a few years back and the ladies love me.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 26, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Ohh the out of classification might be my ticket.
> I'm hourly, non-union, and they'll pay the overtime.
> The part that chapps my ass is ,in the past when I volunteered for the ot they would say no it's not allowed. But now that they need me to it's " mandatory " . And also I have a business that I run in my spare time and I'm booked up , plus I'm building a house for my daughter and I really don't have time for the BS . It would be different if they promoted me and it was actually in my job description. I really not stressing out to much right now but I'll be patient and hit the office of equal opportunity, I remodeled it a few years back and the ladies love me.


Non-union? Are you an employee of the University, or outside contractor? If Univ employee it's very odd that they wouldn't be union.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 26, 2017)

420God said:


> How the animal dies can change the taste too. Stress and adrenaline makes the meat gamey also.


So torcher= Gamey, got it!


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 26, 2017)

dux said:


> I've always said turkeys are they smartest dumb bird there is!
> Used to hunt them a bit and have definitely been humbled by them.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 27, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Ohh the out of classification might be my ticket.
> I'm hourly, non-union, and they'll pay the overtime.
> The part that chapps my ass is ,in the past when I volunteered for the ot they would say no it's not allowed. But now that they need me to it's " mandatory " . And also I have a business that I run in my spare time and I'm booked up , plus I'm building a house for my daughter and I really don't have time for the BS . It would be different if they promoted me and it was actually in my job description. I really not stressing out to much right now but I'll be patient and hit the office of equal opportunity, I remodeled it a few years back and the ladies love me.


The fact you have good health care, especially for your wife, is worth a lot. You got the right idea about being patient, situations change, hopefully yours for the better. Good Luck!!


----------



## Bareback (Oct 27, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> The fact you have good health care, especially for your wife, is worth a lot. You got the right idea about being patient, situations change, hopefully yours for the better. Good Luck!!


Thanks BB , honestly I don't know if the miner pay increase is worth the huge responsibility increase. I'm feeling really unemotional about the whole thing, which is unusual for me because I am passionate worker.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 27, 2017)

Finished another chimney. This one was fast and on a budget. It'll look decent though when the roofer finishes and puts the flashing around it



Also found a super fluffy cock. I would pet this cock all day if I could.
 
 

It's too bad it was a mean cock


----------



## 420God (Oct 27, 2017)

Tomorrow will be 8 weeks but it's a rest day so I'm updating early. 

  

No gym membership and I'm not taking any supplements, just a pre-workout.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 27, 2017)

420God said:


> Tomorrow will be 8 weeks but it's a rest day so I'm updating early.
> 
> View attachment 4033587 View attachment 4033589
> 
> No gym membership and I'm not taking any supplements, just a pre-workout.


such a majestic beast..lol


do h.v.t. then h.I.I.t. that'll get ya there..


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 27, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> {{sighs}} sitting and auto refreshing to look for smoking gun, lol
> https://www.archives.gov/research/jfk/2017-release





curious2garden said:


> LOL Good luck with that


Don’t need luck when you’re good…


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> Don’t need luck when you’re good…
> 
> View attachment 4033725


LOL with the orange one


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 27, 2017)

Lol, I had to look three times at that one & then almost busted a gut!

You're a photoshop Guru my friend.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 27, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Lol, I had to look three times at that one & then almost busted a gut!
> 
> You're a photoshop Guru my friend.


no, I wish I could claim that but it's a Twitter


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 27, 2017)

Not the best time of day to be taking pics but i just finished the trim. Tomorrow roof. And then on to a bunch of other shit. Oh yeah, and fish everyday. And gardening.  
Waiting on a special order door handle and a window that I'll cut in later.

I'm in, including roofing tomorrow, 2000 on the dot. But that's because i used plywood not osb on subfloor and roof. Not bad i guess for an 8x16 shed?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Not the best time of day to be taking pics but i just finished the trim. Tomorrow roof. And then on to a bunch of other shit. Oh yeah, and fish everyday. And gardening. View attachment 4033883 View attachment 4033884
> Waiting on a special order door handle and a window that I'll cut in later.
> 
> I'm in, including roofing tomorrow, 2000 on the dot. But that's because i used plywood not osb on subfloor and roof. Not bad i guess for an 8x16 shed?


WOOT I just finished the trim too! Annie 9 Plants 0!! I am now drinking all the alcohols on the planet!


----------



## dstroy (Oct 27, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Finished another chimney. This one was fast and on a budget. It'll look decent though when the roofer finishes and puts the flashing around itView attachment 4033559
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but isn’t it good when you can suck a mean cock? So does that mean that mean cocks are good?


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 27, 2017)

Just found out right now that my buddie alphaphase/cannabisnerd got most of his outdoor he had left out ripped last night. He feels so raped right now.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 27, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> WOOT I just finished the trim too! Annie 9 Plants 0!! I am now drinking all the alcohols on the planet!


You go girl.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 27, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Just found out right now that my buddie alphaphase/cannabisnerd got most of his outdoor he had left out ripped last night. He feels so raped right now.


Shit I hate to hear that.
Fkn hate rippers with a passion.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 27, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Shit I hate to hear that.
> Fkn hate rippers with a passion.


The dude lives about 10 miles from me. Just bought there last year. I told him, that area is known for rippers. Fuck man.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 27, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> The dude lives about 10 miles from me. Just bought there last year. I told him, that area is known for rippers. Fuck man.


Release the hounds!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Oct 28, 2017)

Eggs, sausage, english muffins, cornbread, coffee, and oj for breakfast. Watered and did some maintenance in the garden. Then I collected all the fucking cardboard around here, between my roommates eBay addiction and me ordering car parts online it builds up fast, and did a dump run. Stopped to grab some butane and ended up buying a new bong, so I'm gonna test it out now.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 28, 2017)

Speaking of food, I tried some stuff that I haven’t before.. such as escargot..



 Delicious!! I ate one before the pic.. lol


----------



## lokie (Oct 28, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Speaking of food, I tried some stuff that I haven’t before.. such as escargot..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4034200 Delicious!! I ate one before the pic.. lol


I will eat that.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 28, 2017)

Well shit.
So I'm sitting in my favorite chair having coffee, when I hear some strange noises. Just as I'm wondering WTF it is, I hear something run across the attic floor -- right over my head! 
That's just great. Probably got a family of raccoons or possums up there. Sounded too big to be rats.
I may dispatch them myself but it won't be pretty. I'd like to use a .22 with CB caps, but they could suffer if shot placement isn't perfect. It would also be messy.
I wonder how much an exterminator costs.
What would you do?
I've killed lots of critters in my day and blood doesn't bother me.


----------



## lokie (Oct 28, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Well shit.
> So I'm sitting in my favorite chair having coffee, when I hear some strange noises. Just as I'm wondering WTF it is, I hear something run across the attic floor -- right over my head!
> That's just great. Probably got a family of raccoons or possums up there. Sounded too big to be rats.
> I may dispatch them myself but it won't be pretty. I'd like to use a .22 with CB caps, but they could suffer if shot placement isn't perfect. It would also be messy.
> ...


----------



## abandonconflict (Oct 28, 2017)

I didn't even have to use my AK.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 28, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Well shit.
> So I'm sitting in my favorite chair having coffee, when I hear some strange noises. Just as I'm wondering WTF it is, I hear something run across the attic floor -- right over my head!
> That's just great. Probably got a family of raccoons or possums up there. Sounded too big to be rats.
> I may dispatch them myself but it won't be pretty. I'd like to use a .22 with CB caps, but they could suffer if shot placement isn't perfect. It would also be messy.
> ...


I'd take care of it myself; traps first, if that fails then gotta kill them. Be careful though, raccoons can be rabid. Then seal up any possible entry ways


----------



## 420God (Oct 28, 2017)

lokie said:


>


Exactly. They're alot easier to shoot when they can't run away.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 28, 2017)

abandonconflict said:


> View attachment 4034228
> I didn't even have to use my AK.


Nice. What species of turtle and where is this area?


----------



## abandonconflict (Oct 28, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Nice. What species of turtle and where is this area?


Balicasag, Chelonia Midas, known as green sea turtle.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 28, 2017)

@ Chunky Stool If you can put up with this, it works pretty well: Put some pans filled with ammonia around the attic, it will drive them out. I got rid of a family of possums in my garage that way


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 28, 2017)

I'd go this route - no mess this way.
 
And then seal all possible entrances after you're sure you got them all.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 28, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Well shit.
> So I'm sitting in my favorite chair having coffee, when I hear some strange noises. Just as I'm wondering WTF it is, I hear something run across the attic floor -- right over my head!
> That's just great. Probably got a family of raccoons or possums up there. Sounded too big to be rats.
> I may dispatch them myself but it won't be pretty. I'd like to use a .22 with CB caps, but they could suffer if shot placement isn't perfect. It would also be messy.
> ...


Poison blocks mashed up and mixed with peanut butter....I just put it up in the attic or under the house on a plate .....works great for keeping pests to a minimum....if you have other animals around ....take a milk jug or something similar in size ...cut a hole just big enough for rat or mice and put the poison inside of that .....I have several large protien powder containers I attached PVC pipes to .....so mice and rats can crawl inside the tubes and eat ....but my birds and other animals cannot .....GL

Possums and raccoons I just trap and release by the river ....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 28, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Poison blocks mashed up and mixed with peanut butter....I just put it up in the attic or under the house on a plate .....works great for keeping pests to a minimum....if you have other animals around ....take a milk jug or something similar in size ...cut a hole just big enough for rat or mice and put the poison inside of that .....I have several large protien powder containers I attached PVC pipes to .....so mice and rats can crawl inside the tubes and eat ....but my birds and other animals cannot .....GL
> 
> Possums and raccoons I just trap and release by the river ....


I was just thinking that there's no food up there, so they've gotta go out of the attic some time. I probably heard them on the way out to scrounge some food and get a drink of water.
Hopefully I can find the entrance & block it while they're gone. No killing, no mess, no problem.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 28, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Poison blocks mashed up and mixed with peanut butter....I just put it up in the attic or under the house on a plate .....works great for keeping pests to a minimum....if you have other animals around ....take a milk jug or something similar in size ...cut a hole just big enough for rat or mice and put the poison inside of that .....I have several large protien powder containers I attached PVC pipes to .....so mice and rats can crawl inside the tubes and eat ....but my birds and other animals cannot .....GL
> 
> Possums and raccoons I just trap and release by the river ....


I use poison mixed with mackerel.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 28, 2017)

Just me, a popup tent, some filters, some rain and some sour diesel. 

 

Got 1 week left. Everybody else got laid off today. Word on the street is we're restructuring next year going flat rate pricing with me getting a promotion and a salary.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 28, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Just me, a popup tent, some filters, some rain and some sour diesel.
> 
> View attachment 4034271
> 
> Got 1 week left. Everybody else got laid off today. Word on the street is we're restructuring next year going flat rate pricing with me getting a promotion and a salary.


Sweet!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 28, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Well shit.
> So I'm sitting in my favorite chair having coffee, when I hear some strange noises. Just as I'm wondering WTF it is, I hear something run across the attic floor -- right over my head!
> That's just great. Probably got a family of raccoons or possums up there. Sounded too big to be rats.
> I may dispatch them myself but it won't be pretty. I'd like to use a .22 with CB caps, but they could suffer if shot placement isn't perfect. It would also be messy.
> ...








Bet it would work for raccoons, possums, rats, mice et cetera


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 28, 2017)

Got the compound ready for the dark arts gathering


----------



## Bareback (Oct 28, 2017)

I got a load of logs today for the sawmill, 26 pine and 1 very large pear tree I sawed the pear first, it is so beautiful. The pines are ok , but after you've sawn 10,000 pines , well let's face it , just another stack of fucking heavy, sticky logs. I'm going to be sawing till about midnight , the neighbors will be so happy, but I can't hear them over the saw hahaha.

Btw the pear will be a farm table next summer. Plus some other stuff .


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 28, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I got a load of logs today for the sawmill, 26 pine and 1 very large pear tree I sawed the pear first, it is so beautiful. The pines are ok , but after you've sawn 10,000 pines , well let's face it , just another stack of fucking heavy, sticky logs. I'm going to be sawing till about midnight , the neighbors will be so happy, but I can't hear them over the saw hahaha.
> 
> Btw the pear will be a farm table next summer. Plus some other stuff .


Save every non usable scrap of the pear for BBQ, it's excellent for grilling fish and seafood


----------



## Bareback (Oct 28, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Save every non usable scrap of the pear for BBQ, it's excellent for grilling fish and seafood


Shrimps on the barbie. Yum. You talked me right into that.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 28, 2017)

Ok I lied I ain't sawing till midnight I f'ing beat. Hot soaking bath and a few cold beers. Calgon and super colds take me away.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 28, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Calgon and super colds take me away


I fuckin love your style bro!

Don't laugh, i only worked on the piano for a few hrs today.
 
Ready for shingles though tomorrow, and done!


----------



## v.s one (Oct 28, 2017)

Poured some crete for a friend. Now I'm drinking a beer watching stranger things season 2. Have a nice day!!!!


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 28, 2017)

Finally got my E-SK all finished ....made all the tedious bolt polishing and wait worth it ....looks and works flawlessly....the machine work I had done turned out amazing ......super tiny when the rear is folded .....already in a place I feel comfortable sharing this.

Rat tat tat FER days mafuckas....wait this isn't the gangster thread ....scuse me



Nite everyone

I'm talking about inline skates above((obviously))


----------



## Bareback (Oct 28, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I fuckin love your style bro!
> 
> Don't laugh, i only worked on the piano for a few hrs today.
> View attachment 4034482
> Ready for shingles though tomorrow, and done!


Looks great dude, I love the doors and hinges.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 28, 2017)

So I helped a buddy trim a couple of lbs today and saw a few strange things. Advice is welcome! 
1) This particular strain has relatively small stems & big dense buds. Because of this, many of them were slumped over so much, they were horizontal. So the light only hit one side of the bud, which made them two-tone. Top side was purple & bottom was green. Is this normal? 
2) Trichomes were still mostly clear even though it was obviously time to chop. (buds were starting to pop bananas.) 
Is it the strain or the environment? Anyone else seen this?
3) I noticed several droplets of what looked like sap. Light yellow & sticky. Kind of like pine tar but thinner. 
This REALLY confuses me. Weed sap is a new concept for me. Most of it was on stems, but I did find a drop on one of the buds. WTF is going on??? Might be a good thing, might not. Dunno. What do you think? If it was outdoors, my first guess would be that it's somehow related to insect activity -- but this is indoors and completely insect free.


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 28, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Weed sap is a new concept for me.


I had this sap once. Never knew what it ever was.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 28, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> I had this sap once. Never knew what it ever was.


That's the stuff! 
I wonder if it's smokeable? Definitely didn't come from trichomes so I doubt if it's a cannabinoid. 
We've both grown this strain before and not seen this. The only difference this run is that he switched to Mills and used their feeding schedule. 
He bought the entire line of products and it wasn't cheap. One liter of Vitalize is $300!


----------



## Canadain Closet Gardener (Oct 28, 2017)

I made my bed


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 28, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> So I helped a buddy trim a couple of lbs today and saw a few strange things. Advice is welcome!
> 1) This particular strain has relatively small stems & big dense buds. Because of this, many of them were slumped over so much, they were horizontal. So the light only hit one side of the bud, which made them two-tone. Top side was purple & bottom was green. Is this normal?
> 2) Trichomes were still mostly clear even though it was obviously time to chop. (buds were starting to pop bananas.)
> Is it the strain or the environment? Anyone else seen this?
> ...


What strain?

Silica and fans will help. I like to have air flow on seedlings shortly after breaking ground. Not hard. Just enough to make them dance. Silica will cause thicker tissue growth. Good for everything from pest, drought resistance and strength.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 28, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> What strain?
> 
> Silica and fans will help. I like to have air flow on seedlings shortly after breaking ground. Not hard. Just enough to make them dance. Silica will cause thicker tissue growth. Good for everything from pest, drought resistance and strength.


Strain was Afgooey.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 28, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Strain was Afgooey.


I would have to research that strain. Some strains just grow thinner stems.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 28, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I would have to research that strain. Some strains just grow thinner stems.


Thin stems are fine, but the two tone buds look strange. Purple on one side & green on the other. (Green was the dark side.)


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 28, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd take care of it myself; traps first, if that fails then gotta kill them. Be careful though, raccoons can be rabid. Then seal up any possible entry ways


Summon the crossbowmen!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 28, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Thin stems are fine, but the two tone buds look strange. Purple on one side & green on the other. (Green was the dark side.)


Ah. Thought the leaning limbs were part of the question.

I would think the two tone is normal in these circumstances.

The sap. Not sure if its called sap. I've seen it. Normally after topping or other techniques that break the plant open. I normally water before hand.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 29, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> So I helped a buddy trim a couple of lbs today and saw a few strange things. Advice is welcome!
> 1) This particular strain has relatively small stems & big dense buds. Because of this, many of them were slumped over so much, they were horizontal. So the light only hit one side of the bud, which made them two-tone. Top side was purple & bottom was green. Is this normal?
> 2) Trichomes were still mostly clear even though it was obviously time to chop. (buds were starting to pop bananas.)
> Is it the strain or the environment? Anyone else seen this?
> ...


Its called guttation.
I used to get it here and there every crop when i used to add carboload and or other sugars. The sap is some tastey stuff. Super sweet. I don’t add sugars to my nute soup anymore, but will still get an occasional drop here and there once in a great while.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 29, 2017)

@Diabolical666 

((Another One))


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 29, 2017)

If I'm gonna finish putting the roof on the piano, i figure i should take a power nap or finish tomorrow morning. Alls thats left is the ridge cap, and I'm good 18pk in and just got high. Prob not a good idea to be up there lol.
 

Got a late start. But it took me fricken 3.5 hrs to shingle 2 squares lmao! I'm fucking fired! Tomorrow, or this evening when I'm done. I'm firing myself.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 29, 2017)

Such a fucking tiny roof, there's no walking on it to shingle. All about ladders


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 29, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> I had this sap once. Never knew what it ever was.


Hey bro, i was worried about you. Did that fucked up fire get anyone you know?


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 29, 2017)

Yeah, fuck that shit. I aint a power napper. I'm gonna continue to get fucked up and bug the fuck out of you guys. I might even post about 10 songs in a row on atomic squat. Fucki it.


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 29, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Hey bro, i was worried about you. Did that fucked up fire get anyone you know?


Thanks for asking. Yea wife's cousin lost everything. Had like less then a minute to get out. 
Step daughter who was at a girlfriends house had to evacuate in her car following her friend. She panicked and ditched her ride in the fire and jumped into her friends ride. So her car was charred (but she's ok). 
Wild couple of days. Packed 2 cars just in case, but was never ordered to evacuate. 
The sights around this city are crazy. Never seen anything like it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 29, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> Thanks for asking. Yea wife's cousin lost everything. Had like less then a minute to get out.
> Step daughter who was at a girlfriends house had to evacuate in her car following her friend. She panicked and ditched her ride in the fire and jumped into her friends ride. So her car was charred (but she's ok).
> Wild couple of days. Packed 2 cars just in case, but was never ordered to evacuate.
> The sights around this city are crazy. Never seen anything like it.


Dude, so sorry bro. Sounds like you had it good though. I've also been close to having to abandon a grow. This shit is fucked!

I was without power for 5 days at one of my pads from a fire here. It fucked me, but could have been much much worse. Within a few miles, houses burned to the ground. I drive there this morning and it still smells horrible the way in. So depressing. Glad you're good dude.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 29, 2017)

This is more of a fml moment. Kids wanted a pizza. Directions say to put it on center rack. I did and the crust broke. All the cheese drained through then burnt on the bottom of the inside of the oven.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 29, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> This is more of a fml moment. Kids wanted a pizza. Directions say to put it on center rack. I did and the crust broke. All the cheese drained through then burnt on the bottom of the inside of the oven.


Could have been worse than having to scrape burned cheese off the oven though.



a mongo frog said:


> Thanks for asking. Yea wife's cousin lost everything. Had like less then a minute to get out.
> Step daughter who was at a girlfriends house had to evacuate in her car following her friend. She panicked and ditched her ride in the fire and jumped into her friends ride. So her car was charred (but she's ok).
> Wild couple of days. Packed 2 cars just in case, but was never ordered to evacuate.
> The sights around this city are crazy. Never seen anything like it.


We went through a mandatory evac years ago in AK - the last thing I did was nail down a couple of sprinklers to the roof of the house & turn them on as I was watching 100' tall flames blowing up spruce trees just a couple of hundred yards away.
We forgot the kids shoes we left so fast.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 29, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Could have been worse than having to scrape burned cheese off the oven though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some of the cheese burnt and stuck to the bottom. It could've been worse.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 29, 2017)

Fire ain't anything to fuck around with do not wait for an evac notice if you think shit going henky gtfo.

Made a humidor today.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 29, 2017)

SSGrower said:


> Fire ain't anything to fuck around with do not wait for an evac notice if you think shit going henky gtfo.


We didn't know until the last minute that it went south + I was part of the response team (not home to help Momma) & trying to coordinate the fire response.
That shit moves so fast it creates it's own weather/wind & cannot be predicted.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 30, 2017)

Made a post on the thousandth page


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 30, 2017)

_Finally _re-potted! They were a tad root bound hopefully I haven't done too much damage...


----------



## Bareback (Oct 30, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> So I helped a buddy trim a couple of lbs today and saw a few strange things. Advice is welcome!
> 1) This particular strain has relatively small stems & big dense buds. Because of this, many of them were slumped over so much, they were horizontal. So the light only hit one side of the bud, which made them two-tone. Top side was purple & bottom was green. Is this normal?
> 2) Trichomes were still mostly clear even though it was obviously time to chop. (buds were starting to pop bananas.)
> Is it the strain or the environment? Anyone else seen this?
> ...


1. I seen some pictures of this , and read some articles . Something about lightning.... I think.

2. I have a sativa strain that does that too. Will go 12-14 weeks ,foxtail , pop nanners and not Amber up. Next time I run I'm going to decrease the light schedule twice a week until it gets to 10/14 . We'll see if it helps... IDK.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 30, 2017)

1000 PENIS


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 30, 2017)

PENIS AGAIN


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 30, 2017)

Let's take this page out with PENISES


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 30, 2017)

Wow ok





PENIS 





















8==========D
























PENIS





PENIS


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## Indacouch (Oct 30, 2017)

PENIS......


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 30, 2017)

Fuck it I tried..........


















































Penis


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 30, 2017)

Phallus


----------



## neosapien (Oct 30, 2017)

Aww man. Was I that bad or just get caught in the crossfire?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 30, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Aww man. Was I that bad or just get caught in the crossfire?


You were good - just caught a ricochet off that sock.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 30, 2017)

Started on new shed. Got a couple guys just laid off to help tomorrow. Have to carry all the supplies by hand 250'. 

Will look like existing block shed, but 12 x 20 instead of 10 x 12, and on a deck. Had to expand from original 12 x 16 plan. You never have enough storage space. 

Hope to be done in a week or 2. Work around the weather, rain today again.


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 30, 2017)

Finally cleaned up the house after the party unfortunately my pop up pos gazebo was destroyed so I finally don't have to put that fucked up and down every year.. Pic from the mayhem 
 

Don't even recall taking this but its the only one I got haha


----------



## 420God (Oct 30, 2017)

20,000


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 30, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Finally cleaned up the house after the party unfortunately my pop up pos gazebo was destroyed so I finally don't have to put that fucked up and down every year.. Pic from the mayhem
> View attachment 4035466
> 
> Don't even recall taking this but its the only one I got haha


I could rock that skirt and what the fuck do you call those knee highs?


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 30, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I could rock that skirt and what the fuck do you call those knee highs?


Reminds me of those bendy dusters from a couple years ago.. I woke up next to her friend dressed as Cleopatra


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 30, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Reminds me of those bendy dusters from a couple years ago.. I woke up next to her friend dressed as Cleopatra


Hey as long as you didn't wake up next to the asp it's pure win!


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 30, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Hey as long as you didn't wake up next to the asp it's pure win!


I wouldn'tt know if I had, what's asp stand for?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 30, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> I wouldn'tt know if I had, what's asp stand for?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 30, 2017)

curious2garden said:


>


I have one of those on the wall.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 30, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I have one of those on the wall.


ewwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 30, 2017)

Is this gout? It hurts to even walk.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 30, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> ewwwwwwwwwwww


The snake and I got into a fight. The snake lost.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 30, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Is this gout? It hurts to even walk.
> View attachment 4035594


That's a strange spot for gout. I get it in the first joint of my left big toe. 
Gout is EXTREMELY sensitive to touch.


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 30, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Is this gout? It hurts to even walk.
> View attachment 4035594


That is a metatarsal joint so maybe? Drink 5 gallons of apple cider vinegar and see a doctor


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 30, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> That's a strange spot for gout. I get it in the first joint of my left big toe.
> Gout is EXTREMELY sensitive to touch.


Gout normally is in the big toe. I found out though that gout can hit any joint.



Indagrow said:


> That is a metatarsal joint so maybe? Drink 5 gallons of apple cider vinegar and see a doctor


It is the fifth metatarsal bone.

I went to an after hours clinic. They looked at me like I was stupid. They did an xray and blood work. 

I would wager they tested for drugs and when I tested positive for pot that was the end of it. Said they didn't know. Maybe a contusion. Sent me home. I called my Dr and going in.

I also read that a blood test is not always accurate. They pull fluid from the joint and look at it under a microscope.

It is very painful to the touch. Its really red and warm to the touch. 

I guess I will know when I go to the Dr tomorrow.


----------



## abandonconflict (Oct 31, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Gout normally is in the big toe. I found out though that gout can hit any joint.
> 
> 
> It is the fifth metatarsal bone.
> ...


Yeah that's fucked up. I'm a little worried that if I see a doctor here in the Philippine Islands I might end up vanishing.

Reminds me of a neat story I'm rather proud of.

A few years ago I had a fit of renal colic, my first kidney stone, while I was down at a depth of 22 meters on a reef in Cebu. One of the most painful experiences of my life and definitely an emergency. I knew it wasn't the bends or anything related to diving, but I wasn't sure what it was. I bid farewell to my guide and two other divers and I ascended safely. I did a short safety stop, just two minutes. While I was holding my depth at 5 meters I found myself in the midst of a sardine run. Millions of these fish formed a tornado around me. It was so wondrous I almost forgot about the pain.

As I ascended the last bit, I suddenly felt no pain at all, but only because of the way renal colic works. I knew what was wrong at that point. As I cheerfully climbed onto the boat, I informed the captain of my problem and he took me to shore since we were only a few hundred meters away, then he went back to get the rest of the divers. As the pain returned, I explained to the diveshop manager that I needed to get to a medical facility and safely pass a kidney stone. They got me squared away to a local clinic.

After I got catheterized and administered various injections, I was sent to Cebu City. While at Cebu City, I had an ultrasound that also found that I have a slightly enlarged prostate. It's nothing to lose sleep over as I am young but a complication regarding my medical condition at the time. Anyway, as I was returned to my bed, I was scolded by a nurse who thought my BPH was a result of my sinful ways. She told me it was because I have too much sex. After that she was rather terrible in her bedside manner.

As much as I wanted at the time to write it off as something isolated to the culture in this country, it is a common attitude among medical staff to treat patients as though their medical problems are to be dealt with by chastising them for their habits which they feel are contributing to their need for medical attention. I really worry how it would go if I needed medical attention here and were to piss hot in a hospital.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 31, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Gout normally is in the big toe. I found out though that gout can hit any joint.
> 
> 
> It is the fifth metatarsal bone.
> ...



Uh-oh. Kinda looks like a DVT (blood clot). My sister went through one of those. Does it keep swelling, and did the symptoms come on suddenly not as a result of trauma? I hope it's not the case, but it's a relatively easy fix with blood thinners and such, as long as part of the clot does not break off and get stuck in the brain, heart or lungs (pulmonary embolism). Glad you're going to the doc quickly, let us know the diagnosis. Good luck, bro...


----------



## abandonconflict (Oct 31, 2017)

As for today's accomplishments, I went for a dive at a site known for soft corals and sea fans. I was really hoping to spot a pygmy seahorse. The local guide who was with me (Danny) was confident we'd see some on a particular fan. We didn't see any but it was still an excellent dive. As we were rinsing off our gear he was conversing with another local dive guide (Jose) in Visayan who told him that the seahorses that lived on that fan were dead.

Apparently Jose had a large group of divers from Korea that he took to that dive site yesterday. They poked and prodded to isolate them from the fans for a clean shot with their expensive cameras and ridiculously bright strobes (I only shoot ambient light). Jose works at a high end resort and is one of the most experienced divers in this country. I should note that I have on several occasions been quite impressed with the knowledge these guys have. They know more about the biology and behavior of the wildlife where they work than many seasoned marine biologists.

So Jose wasn't fucking around. He had them sent packing from the resort, even arranged a refund for the remainder of the nights they'd booked. He told Danny not to take them diving. They ended up down the beach a ways at a dive shop run by a guy from Europe and owned by his wife from Luzon. They're now staying in the hotel that I am staying in. I am intentionally in the room nearest the pool at a quiet and sleepy hotel. When I came back to put on some dry clothes, they were all hanging around by the pool making a lot of noise and smoking tobacco (like chain smoking) within a few meters of my door and only window.

Normally I'm pretty chill about that sort of shit even late at night, but I was hyped about the pygmy seahorses. They are the perfect subject for macro. This group is four couples in their late 20s. They occupy the two rooms to the left of mine and the two rooms to the right of mine. I don't know much Korean but I do know what they were saying as I was sizing them up. The women in their group thought I was checking them out. I just said "stop fucking smoking that shit so close to my door" and kicked a pack of smokes that was on the end of my porch into the pool. I walked through them and bucked one with my shoulder, the biggest and most formidable looking of them. They were absolutely stunned and I didn't hear a word for at least two minutes.

Shortly after that, I came back out with dry clothes on. I don't normally wear shoes (prefer flip-flops) but I'm wearing them now. I'm thinking these guys are smart enough to know I am friends with a lot of local and regular divers. I'm chilling at a restaurant with a bunch of them watching one of the most beautiful sunsets I have ever witnessed and editing photos. Several of the dive shops on this island have photos I took displayed prominently on their websites. I might buy them all some lechon, just to make sure I can ask for help if I need it. Anyway check out this view. I shot this in jpeg, these colors are what I am actually seeing.

Lumix GX8 with Olympus 12-40 PRO lens, 12mm (24mm equivalent), F2.8, 1/60th sec shutter, ISO 200.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 31, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I have one of those on the wall.


My trimmer killed an 8 button 2 days ago near the roll up shop door ....I keep a few cats around for mice .....and I like pussy......but I guess the cats were fucking with it and my friend noticed....thank God he didn't step on it.....I usually just move em super far away ....but he moved it's head from it's body....

I'd show the pic.....but I'm on pic watch ....and it's a snake ....and it's head fell off


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 31, 2017)

Gorgeous snake....yes I'm guna make a wall hanger out of it's skin....I use to kill and keep the skins...but as I got older and seen fewer and fewer of them....I just move them to the neighbors yard. I figure everything has it's place....except this thing
 
Ain't nobody got time for dat..



Oops on the pic...((total accident))


----------



## dangledo (Oct 31, 2017)

Gonna cut out the eyes and mouth


Doing a pots leaf on the other side.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 31, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I have one of those on the wall.


Not unless you've been to the Nile area in Egypt. 
AKA: Egyptian Cobra


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 31, 2017)

abandonconflict said:


> Yeah that's fucked up. I'm a little worried that if I see a doctor here in the Philippine Islands I might end up vanishing.
> 
> Reminds me of a neat story I'm rather proud of.
> 
> ...


Its so backwards here being the bible belt. They find pot in your system and your labeled a drug seeker. 

I told the fuckers I didn't want pain pills just figure out what's wrong with my foot.



tyler.durden said:


> Uh-oh. Kinda looks like a DVT (blood clot). My sister went through one of those. Does it keep swelling, and did the symptoms come on suddenly not as a result of trauma? I hope it's not the case, but it's a relatively easy fix with blood thinners and such, as long as part of the clot does not break off and get stuck in the brain, heart or lungs (pulmonary embolism). Glad you're going to the doc quickly, let us know the diagnosis. Good luck, bro...


It doesn't keep swelling. It did come on very quickly. Gout does to. I hope its not a blood clot. Its the joint where the little toe meets the foot and red on top. The joint is very painful. 

I have an appointment in a couple hours. Ill know shortly.



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not unless you've been to the Nile area in Egypt.
> AKA: Egyptian Cobra


Oops.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 31, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Gout normally is in the big toe. I found out though that gout can hit any joint.
> 
> 
> It is the fifth metatarsal bone.
> ...


Ouch it doesn't look like a typical gout presentation, pain in that area is more often from Rheumatoid Arthritis but I know very little about feet so go see your regular doctor today as you planned. Get ice on it.

Good news, it's not a glioblastoma


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 31, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Ouch it doesn't look like a typical gout presentation, pain in that area is more often from Rheumatoid Arthritis but I know very little about feet so go see your regular doctor today as you planned. Get ice on it.
> 
> Good news, it's not a glioblastoma


I've never had my foot hurt like this. I think when I broke a toe it hurt less.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 31, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Ouch it doesn't look like a typical gout presentation, pain in that area is more often from Rheumatoid Arthritis but I know very little about feet so go see your regular doctor today as you planned. Get ice on it.
> 
> Good news, it's not a glioblastoma





whitebb2727 said:


> I've never had my foot hurt like this. I think when I broke a toe it hurt less.


Yep, that sounds like gout pain.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 31, 2017)

Lunch time. Cold, high 30's all morning and windy. Sucks. And right if front of a hollow to boot. And deer shit everywhere. 

Into the 60's Thursday & Friday if I don't freeze to death earlier. It's a pain to take gloves off and take measurements, hard on the fingers.

Damn the torpedos, full speed ahead!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 31, 2017)

Making cannabutter today! 
Decarbing 6 zips & the house smells awesome!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 31, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Ouch it doesn't look like a typical gout presentation, pain in that area is more often from Rheumatoid Arthritis but I know very little about feet so go see your regular doctor today as you planned. Get ice on it.
> 
> Good news, it's not a glioblastoma


Glioblastoma ain't no joke! I'm 52 and that shit is definitely on my radar (not that I can do anything about it). 
I personally know three people who died from it -- and they died fast.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 31, 2017)

At lil Indas Halloween party/parade at school....brought chunker along dressed as a rather fat skeleton.....wait, he corrected me ....a rather big boned/muscular skeleton.....


----------



## ANC (Oct 31, 2017)

Did sweet fugall. \


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 31, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Glioblastoma ain't no joke! I'm 52 and that shit is definitely on my radar (not that I can do anything about it).
> I personally know three people who died from it -- and they died fast.


Grade IV Astrocytomas are terrible. I admit I enjoyed doing those surgeries, but I hated the cost to the patient, pediatrics were especially painful.

Cannabis is showing promise in primary apoptosis and support of chemotherapy in these tumor types but many more studies need done. It is criminal they can not. That was what turned a number of neurosurgeons pro cannabis.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 31, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> At lil Indas Halloween party/parade at school....brought chunker along dressed as a rather fat skeleton.....wait, he corrected me ....a rather big boned/muscular skeleton.....


Shoulda painted his hair green and the rest of him orange! Super pumpkin


----------



## lokie (Oct 31, 2017)

I babysat all day.



On Friday 10/27 I buried 6 beans. On Monday 10/30 1 GG4 sprouted.
Today 1 GG4, 1 C99 and 1 Exodus Cheese sprouted. What a turnaround, sprouts in 4 days.

I'm still waiting on 1 C99 and 1 Blue widow to have the willpower to sprout.

Blue Widow and Exodus Cheese were freebies from a past order, they were 6 years old.

The GG4 and C99 were gifted to me.
Maybe it was karma for sending some beans to my sick friend in PA.

@doublejj Hey big guy East coast is coming for your market share.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 31, 2017)

why the fuck is every Halloween rain snow mixed (here in northern mi.) .. just once if it would be dry..
my boy wanted to be his cat(a retarded Siamese ) for Halloween.. lol.. he looked good though, not girly ..


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 31, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> why the fuck is every Halloween rain snow mixed (here in northern mi.) .. just once if it would be dry..
> my boy wanted to be his cat(a retarded Siamese ) for Halloween.. lol.. he looked good though, not girly ..


I should of painted tire tred pattern on the back
.


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 31, 2017)

Taking the boys to a few fam and friends to get candy....so I could then take em home and watch em get loaded on it ....hecka fun 

Somebodies gotta be the armed guard....I decided to pack my pistol in my butt for Halloween .....not sure why yet.

Seemed like the rite place to carry it for Halloween..((shrugg))


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 31, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Taking the boys to a few fam and friends to get candy....so I could then take em home and watch em get loaded on it ....hecka fun
> 
> Somebodies gotta be the armed guard....I decided to pack my pistol in my butt for Halloween .....not sure why yet.
> 
> Seemed like the rite place to carry it for Halloween..((shrugg))


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 31, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Taking the boys to a few fam and friends to get candy....so I could then take em home and watch em get loaded on it ....hecka fun
> 
> Somebodies gotta be the armed guard....I decided to pack my pistol in my butt for Halloween .....not sure why yet.
> 
> Seemed like the rite place to carry it for Halloween..((shrugg))





curious2garden said:


>


Damnit girl, you beat me.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 1, 2017)

Happy Fucking November
 
No work today.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 1, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Happy Fucking November
> View attachment 4036155
> No work today.


Ah yes, November..


----------



## Tim Fox (Nov 1, 2017)

waiting for the sun to come up


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 1, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Ah yes, November..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4036208


I hope you're attacked by an angry mosquito.


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 1, 2017)

I lost my pistol.....can't remember where I put it.....hhhhmmmmmmm


I know I tucked it in a safe spot before taking the kids trick or treating.....must have fell down a crack somewhere.


----------



## 420God (Nov 1, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Ah yes, November..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4036208


 from Wisconsin. 

They're calling for 4 inches of snow this afternoon.


----------



## 420God (Nov 1, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I lost my pistol.....can't remember where I put it.....hhhhmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> I know I tucked it in a safe spot before taking the kids trick or treating.....must have fell down a crack somewhere.


Some parent gonna find a surprise while inspecting their kid's candy?


----------



## Niblixdark (Nov 1, 2017)

Coffee


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 1, 2017)

420God said:


> Some parent gonna find a surprise while inspecting their kid's candy?


My bad, it was still in my butthole.

How's the shoulder my dude.


----------



## 420God (Nov 1, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> My bad, it was still in my butthole.
> 
> How's the shoulder my dude.


Pain was gone within 2 days. I must've tweaked it during dumbbell flies. All good now.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 1, 2017)

420God said:


> Pain was gone within 2 days. I must've tweaked it during dumbbell flies. All good now.


That is good news! I was worried, rotator cuffs don't heal well at all.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 1, 2017)

420God said:


> Some parent gonna find a surprise while inspecting their kid's candy?


My daughter got a pack of Taco Bell hot sauce


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 1, 2017)

Whoa! My turtle dick fell off! I think I masturbated it too hard. 

The following happened while on turtle dix. 

The sun rose, I caught fish, I drew some shit, I got a baby albino lobster (wonder how long I can keep it before @curious2garden eats it), I hiked etc.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 1, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4036271 View attachment 4036260
> View attachment 4036262
> View attachment 4036263
> View attachment 4036265View attachment 4036266
> ...


Awesome pics bro, good to hear bout your TD


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 1, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I hope you're attacked by an angry mosquito.
> View attachment 4036218


Lol, there is a very good chance of that. Seems those lil fuckers never die, just multiply..


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 1, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4036271 View attachment 4036260
> View attachment 4036262
> View attachment 4036263
> View attachment 4036265View attachment 4036266
> ...


As long as I don't know where it lives, it might be safe!

So glad to have you back! Missed you badly but from the pics I can see you did not miss us at all! LOL BTW did you have to dive in to catch any of those fish?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Nov 1, 2017)

Tore up most of the veggie garden. I'm still getting peppers so those are staying for now and some brussels sprouts are still going. I tried planting some lettuce seed from some I let flower, as long as the weather stays mild I think it'll grow. Saved some bean and basil seeds along with the lettuce seeds. I'm headed back out to bury compost, move my figs trees and hopefully start cutting the grass for the lat time before it rains. Fuck winter


----------



## neosapien (Nov 1, 2017)

Worked in the rain all day. 3 pools closer to being done now though. Thinking bout this time next week and it should be no bedtime and no alarm for a while.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 1, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> As long as I don't know where it lives, it might be safe!
> 
> So glad to have you back! Missed you badly but from the pics I can see you did not miss us at all! LOL BTW did you have to dive in to catch any of those fish?


Hahaha. Bullshit!

I missed (most of you) immensely!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 2, 2017)

Haven't done anything since Tuesday at sunset. Washed out yesterday, more rain coming again this morning. Should be good to go around noon till sunset. Maybe. Have to amputate some waterlogged tree branches.

Weather report irritating through next Wednesday. Sucks.


----------



## 420God (Nov 2, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4036736
> Haven't done anything since Tuesday at sunset. Washed out yesterday, more rain coming again this morning. Should be good to go around noon till sunset. Maybe. Have to amputate some waterlogged tree branches.
> 
> Weather report irritating through next Wednesday. Sucks.


Could be worse, this is what I woke up to.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 2, 2017)

420God said:


> Could be worse, this is what I woke up to.
> View attachment 4036758


Siberia?


----------



## 420God (Nov 2, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Siberia?


Close. Wisconsin.


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 2, 2017)

420God said:


> Close. Wisconsin.


Lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 2, 2017)

Bob the unicorn.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 2, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4036761
> Bob the unicorn.


Lol


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 2, 2017)

420God said:


> Close. Wisconsin.





Drowning-Man said:


> Siberia?



I thought I was in the Politics section for a moment! Wake and Bake.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 2, 2017)

420God said:


> Close. Wisconsin.


You a cheeze head huh lol


----------



## 420God (Nov 2, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> You a cheeze head huh lol


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 2, 2017)

420God said:


> View attachment 4036780


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 2, 2017)

OK, all hands on deck. See how far we get today.

You girls can get the hell out and take your acorn shit with you. Nice to look at when I'm not busy.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 2, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> OK, all hands on deck. See how far we get today.
> 
> You girls can get the hell out and take your acorn shit with you. Nice to look at when I'm not busy.
> View attachment 4036788


Looks like dinner


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4036761
> Bob the unicorn.


Such a majestic beast!


----------



## abandonconflict (Nov 2, 2017)

I did an 84 minute dive with nitrox in Alona Beach. Water temp 29C. Average depth 19m. Fuck this new camera, I miss my old one. Still, the best camera is always the one you have when you see Chromodoris Magnifica.


----------



## lokie (Nov 2, 2017)

abandonconflict said:


> I did an 84 minute dive with nitrox in Alona Beach. Water temp 29C. Average depth 19m. Fuck this new camera, I miss my old one. Still, the best camera is always the one you have when you see Chromodoris Magnifica.
> View attachment 4036804









Don't know what it is but it is pretty.


----------



## abandonconflict (Nov 2, 2017)

lokie said:


> Don't know what it is but it is pretty.


Definitely. They taste great and are not toxic at all.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 2, 2017)

abandonconflict said:


> Definitely. They taste great and are not toxic at all.


Yummy...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 2, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yummy...
> View attachment 4036815


Basket 'O Penis


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 2, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Basket 'O Penis


Penis fish


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 2, 2017)

Someone has a sore paw.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 2, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4036892
> Someone has a sore paw.


He looks sad ;( drugs usualy help


----------



## dstroy (Nov 2, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4036892
> Someone has a sore paw.


what a good dog


----------



## dstroy (Nov 2, 2017)

I haven't been able to get anything done except basic maintenance stuff all week. Kids, their activities, and school are sucking up all of my free time. I'm thankful that today is my Friday, and testing is over. 

I got my midterm grades in, three A- and one A. Time to go relieve some stress. 

















TL;DR Whiny bitchboy blah blah blah


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 2, 2017)

Getting ready for all the rain thats coming. Cleaning gutters and bullshit like that.

I posted this in an older thread, just deleted. I realized that older thread was to dedicate a song to another member 
God damnit am i a stupid mother fucker! Anyways, this song goes out to my ex wife. Why do i keep trying to make it work? Why am i such a stupid mother fucker?


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 2, 2017)

Good thing i got this now to keep some shit dry.


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 2, 2017)

Trying the new pico/guacamole chicken sammich....will report back


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 2, 2017)

My new house shoes finally arrived!


----------



## neosapien (Nov 2, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4036761
> Bob the unicorn.


Such a majestic, fuck @curious2garden already beat me. 


As for myself and my great great accomplishments, I worked in the rain again this morning and am now 4 pools closer to being done. But on the flipside I am now feeling the pressure of getting my life in order before the trip. The days are falling off.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 2, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Getting ready for all the rain thats coming. Cleaning gutters and bullshit like that.
> 
> I posted this in an older thread, just deleted. I realized that older thread was to dedicate a song to another member
> God damnit am i a stupid mother fucker! Anyways, this song goes out to my ex wife. Why do i keep trying to make it work? Why am i such a stupid mother fucker?


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 2, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 4036947


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 2, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


>


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 2, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 4036958 View attachment 4036955


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 2, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> My new house shoes finally arrived!
> View attachment 4036941


Those are fucking sweet bro!
Me, I'm waiting for costco to put out the ones i usually get. Def not as sweet as those ones though!


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 2, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


>


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 2, 2017)

Fuck just ashed in my Ramen.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 2, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Those are fucking sweet bro!
> Me, I'm waiting for costco to put out the ones i usually get. Def not as sweet as those ones though!


Haflinger wool slippers are awesome! This is my third pair. 
Highly recommended.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 2, 2017)

Any body have a good BHO oil browny recipe? My friend wants me to cook him some drugs.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 2, 2017)

Big shed, little shed. 

Not bad for 3 rain delays. Might have to run a dehumidifier for a couple days after it's weathered in and wired up. Fucking rain.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 2, 2017)

that header confuses me. ok for a shed i guess?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Nov 2, 2017)

I fucked my back up moving an axle earlier because I'm impatient and didn't want to get a lift to drop it off the sawhorses . I could hear my grandmother in the back of my head "You shouldn't do that, your not getting any younger!" Vodka and trainwreck kept me going to get my truck frame moved into the garage and get some of the yard cleaned up. Then i picked up some leaf springs and tweaked it again . So I just did a couple shots and made a stiff(er) drink. I'm hoping it loosens up enough to go back out to the garage.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 2, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> that header confuses me. ok for a shed i guess?


Setting up for a store bought door.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 2, 2017)

Waiting on my fajitas. We decided to eat at this new place. Supposed to be good.

The beer had perfect head.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 2, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> that header confuses me. ok for a shed i guess?


I was so close to building the shed i did out of metal studs. 16 ga. Which, i would have made up a 6 inch box header for that door 

For my test back in ‘97 to finish the 4yr apprenticeship program, i had to build a free standing metalstud mini-building in 3 days. 12x12 Rock the interior and lath the exterior. Me, i also put on the corner aid and some expansion just for the fuck of it because i could. 

There’s this new drywall and lath supply nearby i just got some hat track from for this sound wall i just built and asked the owner how much steel studs were from him without an account. Son of a bitch! I could have done it for about the same price!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 2, 2017)

Yes! They made it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 2, 2017)

Any dodger fans here?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 2, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Any body have a good BHO oil browny recipe? My friend wants me to cook him some drugs.


Ok found one, gonna cook some medibles tomorrow, double potency. Ive only had ebible a few times, very different high. Suckers are my fave. Rather not wait an hour and a half to be hit by a train lol.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 2, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Any dodger fans here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na, Cardinals lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 2, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Na, Cardinals lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 2, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Any body have a good BHO oil browny recipe? My friend wants me to cook him some drugs.


Nope, but I would imagine you want to dissolve the BHO in some type of oil before mixing. Use a lower temperature. I cook mine at 290 for 1 hour.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 2, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nope, but I would imagine you want to dissolve the BHO in some type of oil before mixing. Use a lower temperature. I cook mine at 290 for 1 hour.


Yeah i already understood the concept and the chemistry, just needed specifics, i found it.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 2, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


>


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 2, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 4037047


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 2, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Any dodger fans here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Another former Pirate wins the WS for somebody else.

I was rooting for him.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 2, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 4037047


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 2, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4037049


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 2, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


>


----------



## SSGrower (Nov 2, 2017)

I know it doesn't look like much but considering this wasn't the plan at all....

So I had some vent work done to my boiler related to a kitchen remodel cause square peg round hole...anyway the power vent (shiny thing in pic) was improperly located and didn't pass inspection. Thing is there really isn't a location that would meet all the mfg. specs so I'm building a dog house this weekend. Even the location suggest ed by the inspector was flawed And also as he agreed it wouuld have put it in an area suceptible to more snow load. WTF now It can't be attached to the house "perminantly" otherwise I wont pass framing inspection.

Now I sit here...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 2, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 4037050


OK


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 2, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 4037053


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 2, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4037061


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 2, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> OK
> View attachment 4037055


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 2, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4037061


----------



## abandonconflict (Nov 3, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Basket 'O Penis


dick tater


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 3, 2017)

There were a few snowflakes this morning! 

Fuck snow.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> My new house shoes finally arrived!
> View attachment 4036941


OMG a 48!! I wear 37 or 38. I need to get a new pair of Grizzlies, my hubby hates me in them but, they are warm and cozy with my woolen socks LOL


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 3, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4037049


That shit ain't funny....I've been chased by that fucking thing twice.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 3, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> OMG a 48!! I wear 37 or 38. I need to get a new pair of Grizzlies, my hubby hates me in them but, they are warm and cozy with my woolen socks LOL


It's *really* hard to find them in Sasquatch sizes (US 15+).


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 3, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> There were a few snowflakes this morning!
> 
> Fuck snow.


boy i'm glad i don't have to worry about that crap

watch karma get me for saying that this year.....sheesh


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's *really* hard to find them in *Sasquatch* sizes (US 15+).


Ahh! Unique career, elegant specialization


----------



## neosapien (Nov 3, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> My new house shoes finally arrived!
> View attachment 4036941


Looks like they want to start a superior foot race.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 3, 2017)

Finally got around to pulling carrots. Got some fucking monsters this year.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 3, 2017)

See you later fungus gnat larvae. (Hopefully!)
 
There’s enough in there to last way past the expiration date. Only need 2 drops for my res size (8=D) every other week. 

If it doesn’t work, then I’m going to put some spinosad in my res. Gonna give it a few weeks, unless it gets way worse.

Flies are fuckin gross.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 3, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Finally got around to pulling carrots. Got some fucking monsters this year.View attachment 4037472


What happened to your thumb? Nice carrot


----------



## dstroy (Nov 3, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Finally got around to pulling carrots. Got some fucking monsters this year.View attachment 4037472


So, what are you gonna do with it?


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 3, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> OMG a 48!! I wear 37 or 38. I need to get a new pair of Grizzlies, my hubby hates me in them but, they are warm and cozy with my woolen socks LOL


Hello, missed you...


----------



## neosapien (Nov 3, 2017)

dstroy said:


> See you later fungus gnat larvae. (Hopefully!)
> View attachment 4037473
> There’s enough in there to last way past the expiration date. Only need 2 drops for my res size (8=D) every other week.
> 
> ...


Use some glue traps and insectidal soap for any adults you see and don't see. That BTi will decimate them youngster populations in bout 3 weeks. Biological warfare.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 3, 2017)

dstroy said:


> So, what are you gonna do with it?


Make it into a pipe then…

https://www.rollitup.org/t/pipe-love-people-having-sex-with-their-pipes.952614/


----------



## neosapien (Nov 3, 2017)

dstroy said:


> So, what are you gonna do with it?


Sorry thought might as well quote you 3 times in a row. I'm superstitious.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 3, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Use some glue traps and insectidal soap for any adults you see and don't see. That BTi will decimate them youngster populations in bout 3 weeks. Biological warfare.


I’m glad you mentioned the traps, because I don’t know where I should put them. I was thinking of putting them on top of the buckets, I’ve never used them so I don’t know where’s best. I ordered some.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 3, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> What happened to your thumb? Nice carrot


Smashed it pretty good years ago where it opened up. Gave it the old on site fix. Ended up messing it up again a little later down the line. The result is a gnarly hunk of scar tissue.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 3, 2017)

dstroy said:


> So, what are you gonna do with it?


Was gonna make a stew but im open to suggestions.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 3, 2017)

dstroy said:


> I’m glad you mentioned the traps, because I don’t know where I should put them. I was thinking of putting them on top of the buckets, I’ve never used them so I don’t know where’s best. I ordered some.


On top of the buckets sounds good. Or you can hang them where ever. I put them right on top of my soil and hung them. Not to coMe off as a complete sicko or anything but I really got great satisfaction spraying them with the insectidal soap and watching them liquify. You should get some.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Nov 3, 2017)

I tried getting my plow truck running for the second time in the last couple weeks. It's a 1997 dodge ram 2500. It's got no spark and my scanner couldn't link with the OBD. I think it got hit with lightning a couple months back, IDK, the pine tree behind it got a big hit and is split top to bottom. Truck had some pretty bad rot and the frame was getting crusty anyway, so i got out the torches and started cutting shit off it. Worth more in parts than whole. I plowed with it for 2 years and I think I'll make around a grand more than I paid for it by cutting it up, plus the parts I'll keep, it's a Win - Win - Win. Got the plow mounts and wiring off, chopped off the sway bars and shocks off before it started raining. I think I'm gonna keep the rear frame and suspension. I want to mount a camper to it, one of the bigger truck bed campers. I figure once i get the camper, I can either throw it in my truck for short trips or throw it on the trailer and be able to set it up somewhere for longer stays. Lemons to lemon aide!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Hello, missed you...


Hey mijo, missed you  glad to see you back slummin' it with us again


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 3, 2017)

@Singlemalt .... apa, donde estas?


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 3, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> @Singlemalt .... apa, donde estas?


Muy bien , mijo. La vida es bastante buena. ¿Y usted? Espero que todo este bien. ¿Como esta tu gato?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 3, 2017)

dstroy said:


> I’m glad you mentioned the traps, because I don’t know where I should put them. I was thinking of putting them on top of the buckets, I’ve never used them so I don’t know where’s best. I ordered some.


Mine always wound up stuck to a fan leaf.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 3, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Muy bien , mijo. La vida es bastante buena. ¿Y usted? Espero que todo este bien. ¿Como esta tu gato?


Everything is good. I seen your post a few weeks ago and tried to reply but riu didn't let me. Missed you alot, how everything on your end?


----------



## dstroy (Nov 3, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Mine always wound up stuck to a fan leaf.


Good point, I’ll try taping it down. They definitely would have done that now that I’ve got the little fan down there.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 3, 2017)

dstroy said:


> See you later fungus gnat larvae. (Hopefully!)
> View attachment 4037473
> There’s enough in there to last way past the expiration date. Only need 2 drops for my res size (8=D) every other week.
> 
> ...


That shit works, but the bottle I got was old and the tip kept clogging. Totally pissed me off & I ending up drilling it out.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 3, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Mine always wound up stuck to a fan leaf.


Gnats can't fly worth a shit. If you've got good airflow, they stay mostly on the ground. 
If your floor stays mostly dry, sprinkling a little DE here and there will fuck up fungus gnats. 
For wetter areas, the yellow BASF indicator cards work well. Just peel the paper off one side and put it on the floor. When it's nasty, peel the other side & flip it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 3, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Everything is good. I seen your post a few weeks ago and tried to reply but riu didn't let me. Missed you alot, how everything on your end?


i was waiting to hear about your cat....


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 3, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i was waiting to hear about your cat....


Alley beans never came back, she probably got hit by a car. She left like she always did and i never seen her again. She was one of a kind...


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 3, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Everything is good. I seen your post a few weeks ago and tried to reply but riu didn't let me. Missed you alot, how everything on your end?


Retirement is grand! I heartily recommend it when you are of age  How's the restaurant biz? Any new shopping carts planned? Miss you too mijo.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 3, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Alley beans never came back, she probably got hit by a car. She left like she always did and i never seen her again. She was one of a kind...


Bummer, she was a gorgeous gato


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 3, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Retirement is grand! I heartily recommend it when you are of age  How's the restaurant biz? Any new shopping carts planned? Miss you too mijo.


 the restaurant is alright, I've been drinking and eating most of our inventory(turns out I really like moose drool). No grows planned yet, I'll definitely fill a few shopping carts up next summer. Got some seeds that I made that I'd like to try.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 3, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Bummer, she was a gorgeous gato


Thank you.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 3, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> turns out I really like moose drool


I'll send you some of the real stuff next fall - it really has a bite to it.


----------



## 420God (Nov 4, 2017)

Got new snow tires yesterday.

 
My appointment to have them mounted and balanced isn't till Wednesday.
Woke up to 6 more inches.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 4, 2017)

I can remember when it was _de rigueur _in the Midwest to have studded snows, now I can get by on all season's with the wear bars almost showing, (not that i'm complaining  )

One of the first jobs I had in a gas station was putting studs in tires. That sucked.

Fukin' tires, I had quality Michelin's last time and didn't get shit for wear on them. Cheapos next time around.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 4, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> the restaurant is alright, I've been drinking and eating most of our inventory(turns out I really like moose drool). No grows planned yet, I'll definitely fill a few shopping carts up next summer. Got some seeds that I made that I'd like to try.


Moose tracks are good too! (ice cream)


----------



## 420God (Nov 4, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> I can remember when it was _de rigueur _in the Midwest to have studded snows, now I can get by on all season's with the wear bars almost showing, (not that i'm complaining  )
> 
> One of the first jobs I had in a gas station was putting studs in tires. That sucked.
> 
> Fukin' tires, I had quality Michelin's last time and didn't get shit for wear on them. Cheapos next time around.


These can be studded but I just keep chains in the trunk for emergencies. Most of the time I just run these from one winter to the next, get new tires every fall.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 4, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> I can remember when it was _de rigueur _in the Midwest to have studded snows, now I can get by on all season's with the wear bars almost showing, (not that i'm complaining  )
> 
> One of the first jobs I had in a gas station was putting studs in tires. That sucked.
> 
> Fukin' tires, I had quality Michelin's last time and didn't get shit for wear on them. Cheapos next time around.


I was in Mojave when I discovered I lost my rear ball joints and ate up the inside tread of both rears w/cords showing. $600 shot to hell. (sticky Michelin's)

Jose's Tire shop the only one in Mojave just happen to have some that would fit. $360 for 4 balanced and installed. Figured I could easily save $1000 in labor for ball joints justifying cheap disposable tires, motel waiting on parts/tires.

I still have them on the car with about 15000 on the tires, I just make sure I don't drive over 100 mph.
and watch the temps.


I'd venture to say the stud job was good character building.


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 4, 2017)

420God said:


> Got new snow tires yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 4037778
> My appointment to have them mounted and balanced isn't till Wednesday.
> ...


Any way to bring the cows inside? Looks a tad cold outside.


----------



## 420God (Nov 4, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> Any way to bring the cows inside? Looks a tad cold outside.


All of the animals have shelters so they can get out of the weather.


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 4, 2017)

420God said:


> All of the animals have shelters so they can get out of the weather.
> 
> View attachment 4037835


Thats awesome!!!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 4, 2017)

Good morning friends!


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 4, 2017)

thanks for the fucking snow @420God.


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 4, 2017)

as you can see in the picture above there's two boxes on the hood of my lumina.. wheel bearing hub assemblys I was in the middle of putting on my car, and bamb 4 fucking inches of snow.. " thanks god" now I'm slipping and sliding trying to free stuborn caliper bolts.. the joys of working outside..lol.. so nope haven't accomplished shit yet
.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 4, 2017)

I wish it'd rain money here...I mean snow.

It's almost 70 here. Normally low 40s

So I bought some ribs and a butt. 

Ribs today, butt tomorrow. 

 

Gonna catch a lil buzz while the wifey is out with the little one


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 4, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> Any way to bring the cows inside? Looks a tad cold outside.


that fella in the back of the pile don't look too cold.....


----------



## dangledo (Nov 4, 2017)

2 hours 4 beers in, its getting the 2-2-1 wrap. 
ac vinegar/water for steam


I'm buzzed. Such a pussy


----------



## dstroy (Nov 4, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4037841
> Good morning friends!


Awww what a good dog!


----------



## dstroy (Nov 4, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> as you can see in the picture above there's two boxes on the hood of my lumina.. wheel bearing hub assemblys I was in the middle of putting on my car, and bamb 4 fucking inches of snow.. " thanks god" now I'm slipping and sliding trying to free stuborn caliper bolts.. the joys of working outside..lol.. so nope haven't accomplished shit yet
> .


Sounds like a good job for the torch. I hate working in the cold, everything gets stuck. And it hurts worse when you slip and hit your knuckles.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 4, 2017)

dangledo said:


> I wish it'd rain money here...I mean snow.
> 
> It's almost 70 here. Normally low 40s
> 
> ...





dangledo said:


> 2 hours 4 beers in, its getting the 2-2-1 wrap.
> ac vinegar/water for steam
> View attachment 4037946
> 
> I'm buzzed. Such a pussy


That’s what’s up bro. I just put beef and pork ribs on the smoker.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 4, 2017)

after a good hard day at work for a Saturday, its always Nice to kick back with the smoker and a couple of beers. Have a smig of some hg as well.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 4, 2017)

dangledo said:


> 2 hours 4 beers in, its getting the 2-2-1 wrap.
> ac vinegar/water for steam
> View attachment 4037946
> 
> I'm buzzed. Such a pussy


nice dude, I'm bout 2 beers more than u right now, gotta love a good pit


----------



## dangledo (Nov 4, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> That’s what’s up bro. I just put beef and pork ribs on the smoker.



Mmm mmmmmm. still have yet to even try a beef rib. Beef porn...yum
Just tossed mama a filet. About to build a lil bark on the ribs and slow cook that beef. She doesn't want blood so going for a reverse sear of sorts, for a nice medium.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 4, 2017)

dangledo said:


> Mmm mmmmmm. still have yet to even try a beef rib. Beef porn...yum
> Just tossed mama a filet. About to build a lil bark on the ribs and slow cook that beef. She doesn't want blood so going for a reverse sear of sorts, for a nice medium.View attachment 4037982


That’s what’s up.
 
I’ll post pics of the ribs as soon as I can. I’m a firm believer of the saying “if you’re look’n you ain’t cook’n” so I don’t open the cook/smoke chamber for at least 2-3 hours. But I’ll fuck with the fire box if I need to add wood or coals.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 4, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> That’s what’s up.
> View attachment 4038001
> I’ll post pics of the ribs as soon as I can. I’m a firm believer of the saying “if you’re look’n you ain’t cook’n” so I don’t open the cook/smoke chamber for at least 2-3 hours. But I’ll fuck with the fire box if I need to add wood or coals.


isn't it nice to be comfortable numb...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 4, 2017)

Too true.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 5, 2017)

my all time favorite group and concerts


----------



## dangledo (Nov 5, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> That’s what’s up.
> View attachment 4038001
> I’ll post pics of the ribs as soon as I can. I’m a firm believer of the saying “if you’re look’n you ain’t cook’n” so I don’t open the cook/smoke chamber for at least 2-3 hours. But I’ll fuck with the fire box if I need to add wood or coals.



I'm like a kid in the candy store. Just can't keep my hands off shit. Although I was good the first two hours before the wrap lol

That log is the real deal. You burn it into coals? Or just get it going for the smoke?

 I originally planned just salt and pepper. Some dude sold me on the rustic rub though

I vow not to touch this butt until [email protected] wrap. So hard though. I love touching butt


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 5, 2017)

dangledo said:


> I'm like a kid in the candy store. Just can't keep my hands off shit. Although I was good the first two hours before the wrap lol
> 
> That log is the real deal. You burn it into coals? Or just get it going for the smoke?
> 
> ...


I like it to stay on fire like that. If it smolders it’ll produce too much smoke. I keep that thin blue smoke going hard.

I ended up drunk and was also watching the fights.


----------



## lokie (Nov 5, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I like it to stay on fire like that. If it smolders it’ll produce too much smoke. I keep that thin blue smoke going hard.
> View attachment 4038253
> I ended up drunk and was also watching the fights.


Smokin and drinkin?
It's so cool when you multitask like that.


----------



## 420God (Nov 5, 2017)

Butchering a cow today.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 5, 2017)

420God said:


> Butchering a cow today.
> 
> View attachment 4038354


Mmmm beef


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Nov 5, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4038358


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 5, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4038358


----------



## dangledo (Nov 5, 2017)

Sorry daisy, you gotta go



















In my belly. Xoxo


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 5, 2017)

Wearing shorts outside now.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 5, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Wearing shorts outside now.


haha you too, 86 here today


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 5, 2017)

well I would defiantly say it was a bad wheel bearing.. pulled the axle nut off the rest of the way and gave the hub bracket a smack and the bearings and rotor mount fell right out. if it wasn't for the axle nut this tire would of came off.. fucking scary thinking about it..

p.s. fuck you guys who are wearing shorts..lmao!


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 5, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Too true.


one of my favorite concerts, happy I actually got to see it


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 5, 2017)

all done.. I'm soaking wet and cold but it's done.. through the caliper and a.b.s. sensor and tire back on and all's good... now time to change the other side..yay!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 5, 2017)

Tree work today. Got a nice pile of firewood.


----------



## Niblixdark (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 5, 2017)

Niblixdark said:


> View attachment 4038442


nice frying pan.. is that the result of double ot or steel shot.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 5, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> haha you too, 86 here today


I hope it cools down. Gun season for deer opens next weekend. I hate deer hunting when its warm.



farmerfischer said:


> well I would defiantly say it was a bad wheel bearing.. pulled the axle nut off the rest of the way and gave the hub bracket a smack and the bearings and rotor mount fell right out. if it wasn't for the axle nut this tire would of came off.. fucking scary thinking about it..View attachment 4038389
> View attachment 4038397
> p.s. fuck you guys who are wearing shorts..lmao!


If it makes you feel any better I have to do both front wheel bearings on my car. I also have to replace struts, strut mounting plate and bearings and several bushings and sway bar links.


----------



## Niblixdark (Nov 5, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> nice frying pan.. is that the result of double ot or steel shot.


It's a mixture of 9mm .22 & 1oz slug. Those hurt my neck allot lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 5, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> well I would defiantly say it was a bad wheel bearing.. pulled the axle nut off the rest of the way and gave the hub bracket a smack and the bearings and rotor mount fell right out. if it wasn't for the axle nut this tire would of came off.. fucking scary thinking about it..View attachment 4038389
> View attachment 4038397
> p.s. fuck you guys who are wearing shorts..lmao!


Not wearing shorts here in norcal today.

Fucking wheel bearings lol. When I was a kid, my buddy needed his done to the rear wheels on the car that we commuted in. It was a scirocco. I said, fuck I'll do it. No biggie.

The very next day coming home, right up to where it gets backed up on the 680 in San Jose, we came to a stop and saw his rear wheel keep going. Lmao! We didn't even feel a thing. If we didn't see it fly by us and hit a couple cars, who knows how long we would have driven in traffic with only 3 fucking wheels. Lol.

Guess i tightened the nut too much. Whoops.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 5, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Tree work today. Got a nice pile of firewood. View attachment 4038438


Nice!
I got a couple cords of hardwood already, but split all this cedar from a big ass tree we took down in the back yard. Cedar sucks splitting btw. All the fucking branching. I don't even wanna burn the cedar in my stove, but someone's gotta rite?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 5, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Nice!
> I got a couple cords of hardwood already, but split all this cedar from a big ass tree we took down in the back yard. Cedar sucks splitting btw. All the fucking branching. I don't even wanna burn the cedar in my stove, but someone's gotta rite?
> View attachment 4038474


This big black walnut will be coming down before spring. Gonna require some climbing. Been a while since I've used my spikes. Should be fun.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 5, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4038476
> This big black walnut will be coming down before spring. Gonna require some climbing. Been a while since I've used my spikes. Should be fun.


Does it have a big ass burl you can make money off of too?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 5, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Does it have a big ass burl you can make money off of too?


I wish. This tree is in my yard. I hate to get rid of it because it shades the house real nice but it also drops walnuts on the house waking me up every night. Picked up 6 full wheel burrows of walnuts this year. Fuck doing that again.

Edit......every time a walnut drops on the house the dogs think someone is at the door and they all flip out. Super annoying.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 5, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I hope it cools down. Gun season for deer opens next weekend. I hate deer hunting when its warm.
> 
> 
> If it makes you feel any better I have to do both front wheel bearings on my car. I also have to replace struts, strut mounting plate and bearings and several bushings and sway bar links.


dove has been good for me, and wild pig, just gave some meat to a family today so they can eat. I cooked the dove last night when everyone split, made it with peppers cheese and wrapped in bacon. Talk bout yum. Getting to be redfish season for me.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 5, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I wish. This tree is in my yard. I hate to get rid of it because it shades the house real nice but it also drops walnuts on the house waking me up every night. Picked up 6 full wheel burrows of walnuts this year. Fuck doing that again.
> 
> Edit......every time a walnut drops on the house the dogs think someone is at the door and they all flip out. Super annoying.


Bumber about the no burl man.

We took down a fricken huge one at a house i flipped in Stockton ca a while back. The burl was massive! It was an old orchard walnut. I think they get huge if they were grafted? I think? I traded the burl for all kinds of tree work. I bet the guy turned it into at least 5k.
We got a buddy up where i live now, that has an old orchard. He calls it Monopoly money. When ever he's in a pinch, he goes and takes out a burl. None of them are as big as the one i had though. The thing was massive.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 5, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I wish. This tree is in my yard. I hate to get rid of it because it shades the house real nice but it also drops walnuts on the house waking me up every night. Picked up 6 full wheel burrows of walnuts this year. Fuck doing that again.
> 
> Edit......every time a walnut drops on the house the dogs think someone is at the door and they all flip out. Super annoying.


Lol. Pine cones here.


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 5, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I hope it cools down. Gun season for deer opens next weekend. I hate deer hunting when its warm.
> 
> 
> If it makes you feel any better I have to do both front wheel bearings on my car. I also have to replace struts, strut mounting plate and bearings and several bushings and sway bar links.


sounds fun..lol.. watch your knuckles..


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 5, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Lol. Pine cones here.





Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I wish. This tree is in my yard. I hate to get rid of it because it shades the house real nice but it also drops walnuts on the house waking me up every night. Picked up 6 full wheel burrows of walnuts this year. Fuck doing that again.
> 
> Edit......every time a walnut drops on the house the dogs think someone is at the door and they all flip out. Super annoying.


acorns here..


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 5, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> acorns here..


Yep. I also have two giant oak trees in the back but they are far enough from the house. The chickens and squirells take care of the acorns.


----------



## lokie (Nov 5, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I wish. This tree is in my yard. I hate to get rid of it because it shades the house real nice but it also drops walnuts on the house waking me up every night. Picked up 6 full wheel burrows of walnuts this year. Fuck doing that again.
> 
> Edit......every time a walnut drops on the house the dogs think someone is at the door and they all flip out. Super annoying.


There is a large walnut tree in my backyard but there are never any walnuts to pick up.
The squirrels carry them *all *away. F'n walnut saplings all over the neighborhood now.
They also pick the nuts out of the chestnut hulls but leave the F'n thorny hulls behind.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 5, 2017)

lokie said:


> There is a large walnut tree in my backyard but there are never any walnuts to pick up.
> The squirrels carry them *all *away. F'n walnut saplings all over the neighborhood now.
> They also pick the nuts out of the chestnut hulls but leave the F'n thorny hulls behind.


Yeah squirrels are dicks. They steal my rabbits food too.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 5, 2017)

This guy lives with the chickens and just hangs out in the yard. Damn tree rats love his pellets tho for some reason.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm working on a holiday blend. 
 
Stems have been removed but it needs to dry little before grinding.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 5, 2017)

6 years ago today I was in China getting married for the 2nd time. To the same person. Took the wife and kid out to the Chinese buffet to celebrate.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 5, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm working on a holiday blend.
> View attachment 4038514
> Stems have been removed but it needs to dry little before grinding.


Pumpkin spice?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 5, 2017)

neosapien said:


> 6 years ago today I was in China getting married for the 2nd time. To the same person. Took the wife and kid out to the Chinese buffet to celebrate.
> 
> View attachment 4038557


Ahhh so sweet neo! No wonder your daughter is such a doll!


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 5, 2017)

neosapien said:


> 6 years ago today I was in China getting married for the 2nd time. To the same person. Took the wife and kid out to the Chinese buffet to celebrate.
> 
> View attachment 4038557


damn! she married your ugly ass,, twice!! lol. got to ask, is she retarded.. lol.. 

just kidding ya .. congrats on your six years.. may there be many more










penis


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 6, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4038508


He wouldn't last too long in my yard if he sat still.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 6, 2017)

Dogs to the vet day. Shots, blood work, Rx's, etc.
  
Raining again this morning, passing through shortly.

Got roof done Saturday, start siding today after lunch.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 6, 2017)

dstroy said:


> Pumpkin spice?


Kind of. 
I rolled "a few" & smoked one. It was good, but I'll add more Plushberry to the next batch.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 6, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Kind of.
> I rolled "a few" & smoked one. It was good, but I'll add more Plushberry to the next batch.
> View attachment 4038832


just *a few" eh?


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 6, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm working on a holiday blend.
> View attachment 4038514
> Stems have been removed but it needs to dry little before grinding.


top rolling papers? blasphemer !! everyone know weed is suppose to be rolled with zigzags or raw rolling papers..lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 6, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm working on a holiday blend.
> View attachment 4038514
> Stems have been removed but it needs to dry little before grinding.


Do you mix yours with other flavors of the month?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 6, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> just *a few" eh?


I usually roll at least one pack-o-doobs (20). 
Joints are my preferred method of smoking. Mostly just for convenience, and it's fun to experiment with different blends. 
For bong rips, I just cut a doob into three pieces & blast a chunk.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 6, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> top rolling papers? blasphemer !! everyone know weed is suppose to be rolled with zigzags or raw rolling papers..lol.


I'm cheap.

And easy...


----------



## Bareback (Nov 6, 2017)

I just got back in town late last night from a horribly sad trip, my son's sister in-law was killed in a car wreck on 10-29-17 at only 20 years old. She was a passenger and was strapped in and was not doing anything wrong, it just happened that the vehicle rolled over on her side of the truck . It's horrible to see parents and grandparents go through that , so much pain and sadness . 

If you have kids, be sure to kiss them and tell them you love them every chance you get to, you just never know when it will be the last time.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 6, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> top rolling papers? blasphemer !! everyone know weed is suppose to be rolled with zigzags or raw rolling papers..lol.


But seriously... 
I've tried a LOT of papers and top is my current favorite. They work great and it's hard to beat $1.36 (+tax) for a pack of 100. 

Chills used to make a hemp 100 pack for $2 that was my previous fav, but I can't find them anymore...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 6, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> Do you mix yours with other flavors of the month?


Mostly just random -- like my thoughts...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 6, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I just got back in town late last night from a horribly sad trip, my son's sister in-law was killed in a car wreck on 10-29-17 at only 20 years old. She was a passenger and was strapped in and was not doing anything wrong, it just happened that the vehicle rolled over on her side of the truck . It's horrible to see parents and grandparents go through that , so much pain and sadness .
> 
> If you have kids, be sure to kiss them and tell them you love them every chance you get to, you just never know when it will be the last time.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 6, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I just got back in town late last night from a horribly sad trip, my son's sister in-law was killed in a car wreck on 10-29-17 at only 20 years old. She was a passenger and was strapped in and was not doing anything wrong, it just happened that the vehicle rolled over on her side of the truck . It's horrible to see parents and grandparents go through that , so much pain and sadness .
> 
> If you have kids, be sure to kiss them and tell them you love them every chance you get to, you just never know when it will be the last time.


Major bummer man.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 6, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I just got back in town late last night from a horribly sad trip, my son's sister in-law was killed in a car wreck on 10-29-17 at only 20 years old. She was a passenger and was strapped in and was not doing anything wrong, it just happened that the vehicle rolled over on her side of the truck . It's horrible to see parents and grandparents go through that , so much pain and sadness .
> 
> If you have kids, be sure to kiss them and tell them you love them every chance you get to, you just never know when it will be the last time.


sorry bout that, prayers to ya


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 6, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I just got back in town late last night from a horribly sad trip, my son's sister in-law was killed in a car wreck on 10-29-17 at only 20 years old. She was a passenger and was strapped in and was not doing anything wrong, it just happened that the vehicle rolled over on her side of the truck . It's horrible to see parents and grandparents go through that , so much pain and sadness .
> 
> If you have kids, be sure to kiss them and tell them you love them every chance you get to, you just never know when it will be the last time.


How awful man! Calling my kid right now and telling her i love her. Damn.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 6, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I just got back in town late last night from a horribly sad trip, my son's sister in-law was killed in a car wreck on 10-29-17 at only 20 years old. She was a passenger and was strapped in and was not doing anything wrong, it just happened that the vehicle rolled over on her side of the truck . It's horrible to see parents and grandparents go through that , so much pain and sadness .
> 
> If you have kids, be sure to kiss them and tell them you love them every chance you get to, you just never know when it will be the last time.


Damn man that really sucks, sorry to hear that. Mine will get a big squeeze when I get home. I’ve talked to my older kids several times already today..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 6, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Dogs to the vet day. Shots, blood work, Rx's, etc.
> View attachment 4038828 View attachment 4038829
> Raining again this morning, passing through shortly.
> 
> Got roof done Saturday, start siding today after lunch.View attachment 4038831


Nice purse Tange.  
Is that a blue heeler? 

(I'm detail-oriented. )


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 6, 2017)

*"Reefer-eshments" anyone? *


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 6, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> *"Reefer-eshments" anyone? *
> View attachment 4038883


Any reason you roll them first? If you’re going to use the bong.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 6, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> ......snip..
> 
> (I'm detail-oriented. )





Chunky Stool said:


> *.....snip...*
> View attachment 4038883


LOL, wash your bong Sasquatch!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 6, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I just got back in town late last night from a horribly sad trip, my son's sister in-law was killed in a car wreck on 10-29-17 at only 20 years old. She was a passenger and was strapped in and was not doing anything wrong, it just happened that the vehicle rolled over on her side of the truck . It's horrible to see parents and grandparents go through that , so much pain and sadness .
> 
> If you have kids, be sure to kiss them and tell them you love them every chance you get to, you just never know when it will be the last time.


That's fucking beyond horrible.

I'm normally a pretty optimistic person, but to lose a child would be a devastating spirit breaker. Everything I do is done with the kids in mind. Everything.

I feel for those parents. I still remember local parents losing kids in Vietnam. Probably why I went to every antiwar rally I could back in college days. 

I'd give up my life in a heartbeat to save my kids. Just like my parents would have done for me.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 6, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Any reason you roll them first? If you’re going to use the bong.


Convenience mostly. 
Perfect grind & humidity, plus I only have to briefly touch it with flame & it's good to go. 
A lot of amateurs will hit a fresh bowl hard with a lighter, which is counterproductive. 
More heat = more of the good stuff gets incinerated (wasted). They feel heat & think they got a good hit. 
In reality, they totally wasted half the bowl...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 6, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nice purse Tange.
> Is that a blue heeler?
> 
> (I'm detail-oriented. )


Not sure.

I know it's the first place I check if I need a $20 though. Lol.

(I always leave an I-O-U so it's cool)


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 6, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I just got back in town late last night from a horribly sad trip, my son's sister in-law was killed in a car wreck on 10-29-17 at only 20 years old. She was a passenger and was strapped in and was not doing anything wrong, it just happened that the vehicle rolled over on her side of the truck . It's horrible to see parents and grandparents go through that , so much pain and sadness .
> 
> If you have kids, be sure to kiss them and tell them you love them every chance you get to, you just never know when it will be the last time.


Bummer to hear bareback. Thoughts and good vibes sent your way.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 6, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I just got back in town late last night from a horribly sad trip, my son's sister in-law was killed in a car wreck on 10-29-17 at only 20 years old. She was a passenger and was strapped in and was not doing anything wrong, it just happened that the vehicle rolled over on her side of the truck . It's horrible to see parents and grandparents go through that , so much pain and sadness .
> 
> If you have kids, be sure to kiss them and tell them you love them every chance you get to, you just never know when it will be the last time.


I don't have the words.
I would be beyond engulfed by grief to lose a child so young (or any for that matter).
Deepest condolences & prayers.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 6, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> *"Reefer-eshments" anyone? *
> View attachment 4038883


now that's an offer i couldn't refuse...lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 6, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> sorry bout that, prayers to ya


hope i didn't come off as a prick....

i don't care, no parent should have to bury there child

my apologies if i did


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 6, 2017)

@doublejj
@Grandpapy


Deeper water is open once again for the rock/ling part of it too  wut up

I'm thinking a couple weeks. C'mon


----------



## Bareback (Nov 6, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> hope i didn't come off as a prick....
> 
> i don't care, no parent should have to bury there child
> 
> my apologies if i did


Your good. I didn't take it that way at all.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 6, 2017)

@curious2garden and anyone else,
Of course you are invited too. Let's do this. You don't get seasick do you? Because it can get really brutal out at the farallones while rock fishing.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 6, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> @curious2garden and anyone else,
> Of course you are invited too. Let's do this. You don't get seasick do you?


LOL Of course I do! I get airsick as well but that never stopped me from flying. We have this great new drug called Dramamine, better living through chemistry, Monsanto! Further you read my mind, I was like WTF I AM NOT INVITED ha ha!! I won't share my genius pomegranate margarita recipe, show them!

It's 
2 oz Cuervo Silver
1 oz Pama Pomegranate liqueur
1 oz Pomegranate syrup
2 oz Sweet and Sour syrup
A shitload of ice to fill your Solo Cup

You're welcome


----------



## Niblixdark (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 6, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL Of course I do! I get airsick as well but that never stopped me from flying. We have this great new drug called Dramamine, better living through chemistry, Monsanto! Further you read my mind, I was like WTF I AM NOT INVITED ha ha!! I won't share my genius pomegranate margarita recipe, show them!
> 
> It's
> 2 oz Cuervo Silver
> ...


Hey, even I've gotten a little green out there. Shit can be like 20' swells. I take Dramamine just in case, and i still, sometimes, kinda, wanna, it can get really bad out there this time of year.

I usually have to hold off pounding the beers until we get in closer and start crabbing 

I don't get out there that often anymore, so my sea legs aren't that stout.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 6, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL Of course I do! I get airsick as well but that never stopped me from flying. We have this great new drug called Dramamine, better living through chemistry, Monsanto! Further you read my mind, I was like WTF I AM NOT INVITED ha ha!! I won't share my genius pomegranate margarita recipe, show them!
> 
> It's
> 2 oz Cuervo Silver
> ...


I got the poles. Let's plan this! Limits for everyone. Which is 10 crabs a piece plus rockfish and ling


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 6, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> *I got the poles.* Let's plan this! Limits for everyone. Which is 10 crabs a piece plus rockfish and ling


Ok I'm still laughing! What kind of crabs? I'd love me some Ling


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 6, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Ok I'm still laughing! What kind of crabs? I'd love me some Ling


Big ass dungeness. And i love catching lings too.
I only caught one ling last year when me and doublejj went. Not too many were caught that day. Deeper water has been opened once again. Can't fucking wait


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 6, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Big ass dungeness. And i love catching lings too.
> I only caught one ling last year when me and doublejj went. Not too many were caught that day. Deeper water has been opened once again. Can't fucking wait


Why do you have to live so far away! Move closer and let's go get Spider Crabs.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 6, 2017)

You


curious2garden said:


> Why do you have to live so far away! Move closer and let's go get Spider Crabs.


know you need a little vacation. C'mon


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 6, 2017)

20' swells! My UPT instructor made me do aerobatics! I barfed in his Jepps! I was only 20 then today I'd probably just throw myself overboard. When are you guys going?


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 6, 2017)

And/or maybe a 6-pack sturgeon trip?




I haven't even been for a few yrs now. Never been on someone else's boat fishing for them diamondbacks, but, what the hell.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 6, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> 20' swells! My UPT instructor made me do aerobatics! I barfed in his Jepps! I was only 20 then today I'd probably just throw myself overboard. When are you guys going?


Waiting to hear from @doublejj


----------



## Bareback (Nov 6, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Sorry to hear that.





Bob Zmuda said:


> Bummer to hear bareback. Thoughts and good vibes sent your way.





tangerinegreen555 said:


> That's fucking beyond horrible.
> 
> I'm normally a pretty optimistic person, but to lose a child would be a devastating spirit breaker. Everything I do is done with the kids in mind. Everything.
> 
> ...





jerryb73 said:


> Damn man that really sucks, sorry to hear that. Mine will get a big squeeze when I get home. I’ve talked to my older kids several times already today..





Aeroknow said:


> How awful man! Calling my kid right now and telling her i love her. Damn.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks everyone I appreciate your kind words, I love my riu family, you guys are the best.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 6, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Waiting to hear from @doublejj


Well JJ was a medic, he might be able to stop me from throwing myself overboard.......


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 6, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Waiting to hear from @doublejj


And as a medic he knows the value of taking a break.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 6, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> And as a medic he knows the value of taking a break.


Just hoping he can break away again this year at this time. It's hard i know. Shit, it's hard for me and I'm just indoor now.


----------



## lokie (Nov 6, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Big ass dungeness. And i love catching lings too.
> I only caught one ling last year when me and doublejj went. Not too many were caught that day. Deeper water has been opened once again. Can't fucking wait


Yummm dungeness is my fave. I won't bother to pick anything smaller.
I do prefer to catch them in a more traditional way.






My wife on the other hand does not discriminate. She will pick any that cross her path.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 6, 2017)

sorry aero I just can't get away this year. Things are much different for me this year, i'd love to go but I just can't....


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 6, 2017)

I wanted to say more. Its a hard thing to even think about. 

I had several friends die when I as young. The grief a parent goes through is something ill never forget seeing. I saw a couple killed right in front of me. 

My kids are getting about that age. I guess I look at them and think about it. It worries me sometimes. 

I wish there was more I could say. I just don't think there are words.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 7, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I wanted to say more. Its a hard thing to even think about.
> 
> I had several friends die when I as young. The grief a parent goes through is something ill never forget seeing. I saw a couple killed right in front of me.
> 
> ...


Thanks man, you don't have to say nothing else, I where your heart is. I'm not good with words at times like this either.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 7, 2017)

lokie said:


> Yummm dungeness is my fave. I won't bother to pick anything smaller.
> I do prefer to catch them in a more traditional way.
> 
> 
> ...



ah crab and oysters, yum...all ya need now is some infused butter for the crabs, or oysters smokes with good wood and some nugs....and your in the money....

still refreshing my memory on that Bong Appitte episode.....lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 7, 2017)

doublejj said:


> sorry aero I just can't get away this year. Things are much different for me this year, i'd love to go but I just can't....



That sucks man. I totally understand. I'll show some pics when we end up going.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 7, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> That sucks man. I totally understand. I'll show some pics when we end up going.


thanks bro.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 7, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> ah crab and oysters, yum...all ya need now is some infused butter for the crabs, or oysters smokes with good wood and some nugs....and your in the money....
> 
> still refreshing my memory on that Bong Appitte episode.....lol


this is who they are, i cause the halloween episode last night, they have a full listing in Youtube....here is one with fried chicken.....yum


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 8, 2017)

My little not so little monster of a baby is turning 1 today......time flies 


He loves music so I ordered him his very own piano to beat the shit out of....instead of beating the shit out of my fully restored 1892.......The kid loves all music so he should enjoy it....gotta go buy a bunch of cake/drinks and order the strippers.....oops, I mean pizzas....he loves titty so I got confused......pictures of a very large handsome baby covered in cake this evening.......feels like yesterday momma was having me race her to the hospital......even lil Inda is getting to where holding my hand walking into school isn't cool anymore........that just means he'll be mowing the lawn sooner.....


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 8, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> My little not so little monster of a baby is turning 1 today......time flies
> 
> 
> He loves music so I ordered him his very own piano to beat the shit out of....instead of beating the shit out of my fully restored 1892.......The kid loves all music so he should enjoy it....gotta go buy a bunch of cake/drinks and order the strippers.....oops, I mean pizzas....he loves titty so I got confused......pictures of a very large handsome baby covered in cake this evening.......feels like yesterday momma was having me race her to the hospital......even lil Inda is getting to where holding my hand walking into school isn't cool anymore........that just means he'll be mowing the lawn sooner.....


Happy Birthday Chunker!


----------



## Bareback (Nov 8, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> My little not so little monster of a baby is turning 1 today......time flies
> 
> 
> He loves music so I ordered him his very own piano to beat the shit out of....instead of beating the shit out of my fully restored 1892.......The kid loves all music so he should enjoy it....gotta go buy a bunch of cake/drinks and order the strippers.....oops, I mean pizzas....he loves titty so I got confused......pictures of a very large handsome baby covered in cake this evening.......feels like yesterday momma was having me race her to the hospital......even lil Inda is getting to where holding my hand walking into school isn't cool anymore........that just means he'll be mowing the lawn sooner.....


Happy happy birthday Chunker ..... I had to out do Annie lol.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 8, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> My little not so little monster of a baby is turning 1 today......time flies
> 
> 
> He loves music so I ordered him his very own piano to beat the shit out of....instead of beating the shit out of my fully restored 1892.......The kid loves all music so he should enjoy it....gotta go buy a bunch of cake/drinks and order the strippers.....oops, I mean pizzas....he loves titty so I got confused......pictures of a very large handsome baby covered in cake this evening.......feels like yesterday momma was having me race her to the hospital......even lil Inda is getting to where holding my hand walking into school isn't cool anymore........that just means he'll be mowing the lawn sooner.....


Show him some love, get him his own gas can for that mower!


----------



## Niblixdark (Nov 8, 2017)

420God said:


> What did you do today that you're proud of? Something at work, home, school, personal achievement, etc...



Nothing am in bed still typing this ...


Yawn lol


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 8, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Happy happy birthday Chunker ..... I had to out do Annie lol.


LOL Indacouch had us both beat from the outset. What 1 y/o gets a real piano! Although based on Chunkers size I think any lesser size would have rapidly dwindled to toothpicks.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 8, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I had to out do Annie lol.


dude, it's all she's got


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 8, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> dude, it's all she's got


Indeed! (oh and a killer Pomegranate Margarita recipe, betcha can't drink just one )


----------



## Niblixdark (Nov 8, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Indeed! (oh and a killer Pomegranate Margarita recipe, betcha can't drink just one )


It needs more alcohol it's weak.


----------



## lokie (Nov 8, 2017)

Niblixdark said:


> It needs more alcohol it's weak.


I doubt that.


----------



## Niblixdark (Nov 8, 2017)

Am Canadian.. trust me


It's weak. You'd get run out of a pub drinking that here or any place really.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 8, 2017)

Niblixdark said:


> Am Canadian.. trust me
> 
> 
> It's weak. You'd get run out of a pub drinking that here or any place really.


I'd never get "run out of anywhere" by some soft ass canadians.

Cute though.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 8, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'd never get "run out of anywhere" by some soft ass canadians.
> 
> Cute though.


LOL


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 8, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'd never get "run out of anywhere" by some soft ass canadians.
> 
> Cute though.


Double lol.


----------



## Niblixdark (Nov 8, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Double lol.


So sensitive .... you Americans wink ..


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 8, 2017)

Done. Almost.

The door I ordered came in damaged and they immediately returned it, wouldn't even unload it off the truck.

I didn't even get a chance to see it and maybe get it for 1/2 price or something. It's just a shed, I might have been able to use it.

Have to wait another week now for door and to trim around it. I have to get some R-13 or maybe R-19 to tack up inside. And a new air compressor, old one died.

Always something, I can't ever seem to stay on schedule . 
  
Storage space at last! And time to relax soon.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 8, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Done. Almost.
> 
> The door I ordered came in damaged and they immediately returned it, wouldn't even unload it off the truck.
> 
> ...


Call the carriers local office and ask where they send their OSD Over, Short or Damaged freight.

I worked for a trucking co that had a salvage store, we didn't get a lot (because we were good) but when we did it was high dollar stuff at a bargain. You might find your Door if you don't have to drive 1000 mile to get it you might save some money.


----------



## 420God (Nov 8, 2017)

Getting the new tires put on.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 8, 2017)

420God said:


> Getting the new tires put on.
> 
> View attachment 4040037


Say, if they have an extra set of 265/70R 17's laying around that they don't want...
 
I now have the storage space .


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 8, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> ~~~snip
> Storage space at last!* And time to relax soon*.


I believe we've heard that before


----------



## neosapien (Nov 8, 2017)

Thought today was my last day of work but had 2 straggler ass closings come in. I got a hot tub side job tomorrow. Supposed to be 19L - 30H on Friday here too lol FML.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Nov 8, 2017)

I've been dealing with morons all day. One guy has been trying to come for 2+ weeks to buy some Harley rims I have but something always comes up that he can't. He's been texting me all day, saying he can finally come today and trying to get me to drop the price. Finally agreed to my price, but when I give him my address he says I'm over am hour and a half away. So I ask if he's still coming and I get no response.

Another guy wants to buy an axle. The ad listed exactly what it was from, what gear ratio, etc, with pictures. He asks me every fucking question that's already answered in the ad 3 times. Then he asks if it'll fit his truck. I ask what he's got and I tell him it'll physically bolt in, but it's 1.5" narrower than his axle ands it's drum brake,  where his should be disk, and I dont know if the brakes easily swap. So he comes out to look at it and starts measuring the width by just holding up the measuring tape and trying to eyeball each end. Then he tries to tell me the axle is 6" narrower than his. So i hold one end and guess fucking what? About 1.5" narrower.... Then he asks me all the same shit he did on the phone again. Then he notices it had drum brakes and goes on for 5 minutes about he's got disks and he doesn't know of they'll swap.  . He goes on explaining how him and his buddy "who's a little bit of a tinkerer", his words, are going to rebuild his axle. They've done it 3 times before, but he keeps blowing axles. So I ask how they're setting them up. I get a confused stare. I literally LOLed at him,  then told him of a drivetrain shop and to take it there because he fucked up his last 3 axles. The whole time he's puffing obnoxious clouds off his vape, so I made him stand outside in the cold when I needed to go into the garage.

I can't believe how fucking stupid some people are. It literally hurts sometimes, . I truly think we're headed towards Idiocracy.


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 8, 2017)

Niblixdark said:


> So sensitive .... you Americans wink ..


You just gave a bunch of dudes a wink.......











Cute.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 8, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> .......snip.....
> Always something, I can't ever seem to stay on schedule .
> .....snip......


Oh you are, it's just not your schedule


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 9, 2017)

Having one of those days ;(


----------



## 420God (Nov 9, 2017)

Sold one of the dirt bikes I bought this summer. Made $50 on it too. I planned on buying a snowmobile but the wife's treadmill died on her so I bought her a new one last night. I can only ride a sled a few weeks a season, a nice ass I can all year.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 9, 2017)

420God said:


> Sold one of the dirt bikes I bought this summer. Made $50 on it too. I planned on buying a snowmobile but the wife's treadmill died on her so I bought her a new one last night. I can only ride a sled a few weeks a season, a nice ass I can all year.


Priorities, the key to a successful life


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 9, 2017)

420God said:


> Sold one of the dirt bikes I bought this summer. Made $50 on it too. I planned on buying a snowmobile but the wife's treadmill died on her so I bought her a new one last night. I can only ride a sled a few weeks a season, a nice ass I can all year.


Cute. 

Went to the Philadelphia Art Museum. 
The Asian section rocked me out.thats my better half getting all excited. Lol


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 9, 2017)

Damn, just realized i missed a statewide vote on the 7th. Texas ballot measures for the State Constitution. Alot of good stuff got voted in but we missed out on the ones that really matter (in my oppinion) 
https://ballotpedia.org/Texas_2017_ballot_measures


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 9, 2017)

Got about 3/4 done insulating today.
Only 35° tomorrow, I'll find out if it works when I move a small heater in there to finish.
   
Bought a new 8' ladder. Have one at the other place but got tired moving it back and forth. Had a $35 dollar coupon at the local construction supply place because I buy a lot of stuff there. 9 rolls of precut R-11 and a ladder. Another $400. (I didn't know they made R-11 but I love the 8' precut. Fit like a charm!)

There will be no doghouse for me when the wife gets mad. I'll just run a cable in there and a little college dorm fridge .


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 9, 2017)

I got a haircut from a new barber

It looks okay I guess


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 9, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I got a haircut from a new barber
> 
> It looks okay I guess


They still have barbers? Did he have a barber pole outside the shop?

Nothing but 'stylists' around here and they're all girls. And I always seem to know their dads. Lol.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 9, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> They still have barbers? Did he have a barber pole outside the shop?


Yes, as a matter of fact. 



tangerinegreen555 said:


> Nothing but 'stylists' around here and they're all girls. And I always seem to know their dads. Lol.


Do you get the senior discount?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 9, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Yes, as a matter of fact.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you get the senior discount?


Yeah, but it's nullified by the tip.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 9, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yeah, but it's nullified by the tip.


I don't generally tip barbers


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 9, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I don't generally tip barbers


What if theres a happy ending?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> What if theres a happy ending?


Ahhh yes... the "full-service" barbershop

I've heard tell of these things


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 9, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Ahhh yes... the "full-service" barbershop
> 
> I've heard tell of these things


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 4040866


Barbers have the highest incidence of syphilis of any trade

I asked my barber why that might be and he nicked my ear


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 9, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Barbers have the highest incidence of syphilis of any trade
> 
> I asked my barber why that might be and he nicked my ear


Talk back to a barber, catch aids. Sound like a deal!


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 9, 2017)

Dentists have the highest rate of suicide- I asked my dentist why that might be and he said that it's a very stressful occupation, which I thought was a good answer as opposed to deliberately injuring me, albeit mildly


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 9, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Dentists have the highest rate of suicide- I asked my dentist why that might be and he said that it's a very stressful occupation, which I thought was a good answer as opposed to deliberately injuring me, albeit mildly


Na, im pretty sure soldiers off them selves the most. I almost did, many times actualy


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 9, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Dentists have the highest rate of suicide- I asked my dentist why that might be and he said that it's a very stressful occupation, which I thought was a good answer as opposed to deliberately injuring me, albeit mildly


Hey can you do a flash purge of BHO in the microwave to finish it if its mostly purged?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 10, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Hey can you do a flash purge of BHO in the microwave to finish it if its mostly purged?


Well there's one way to find out


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 10, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Well there's one way to find out


Never mind i figured something out


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 10, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Well there's one way to find out


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Nov 10, 2017)

You all are funny as hell! On a side note, that is a nice resin shot. how'd it smoke?

What I accomplished yesterday is finalizing my DWC setup. The only issue that I ran into and I have to fix is that the pump that I initially bought for the master pump (kinky right). I originally bought a 500 gph to run and this is that part that I overlooked was that the rate of flow was seriously reduced due to the length of piping. The total length of 1.5 pvc is 10 feet plus the 1 inch line at 3.5 feet. I can't believe that I missed this one because I have built many of complicated full setup reef aquariums that were fully automated with the exception of buying the chemicals and putting them up to the auto feed system. Enough of that!  When I went to fire up my system for the first time. The water pumped about 60 gph on the end result. So I have to buy a 1200 gph to compensate. 500 gph in a 4 site system should be adequate right? Or is less current best?

So my question is how many gph is needed for a DWC setup? I will post pics of my setup in just a bit, I have to gettem' off the phone.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 10, 2017)

twistedvinesofbud said:


> You all are funny as hell! On a side note, that is a nice resin shot. how'd it smoke?
> 
> What I accomplished yesterday is finalizing my DWC setup. The only issue that I ran into and I have to fix is that the pump that I initially bought for the master pump (kinky right). I originally bought a 500 gph to run and this is that part that I overlooked was that the rate of flow was seriously reduced due to the length of piping. The total length of 1.5 pvc is 10 feet plus the 1 inch line at 3.5 feet. I can't believe that I missed this one because I have built many of complicated full setup reef aquariums that were fully automated with the exception of buying the chemicals and putting them up to the auto feed system. Enough of that!  When I went to fire up my system for the first time. The water pumped about 60 gph on the end result. So I have to buy a 1200 gph to compensate. 500 gph in a 4 site system should be adequate right? Or is less current best?
> 
> So my question is how many gph is needed for a DWC setup? I will post pics of my setup in just a bit, I have to gettem' off the phone.


Havent tryed it yet its lemon haze, it looks nice for a spert of the moment extraction. I built a blast tube outa stuff i had laying around and used some cheap korean Butane (Rip, i know!) It started out lighter but i think my method of purging caused it to decarb a bit. But at room temp its pretty stable.


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Nov 10, 2017)

This is what I have coming to put into my 4x4. It was fairly cheap and I wanted to try it out.


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Nov 10, 2017)

Drowning-Man, dude that shit looks yummy! this is what I have in my tent right now. They are
4-ak47 3 ft tall
3-mangolicious 2.5 ft tall they were free seeds
4- clones from the first two plants mentioned
2- light of Jah- seedlings
2- Bianca- seedlings

The seed are from Amsterdam seed bank, to be honest. The seeds looked really immature, the ak47, light of jah, and bianca may prove me wrong only time will tell. I am going with the Lumberjack seed source next time. I have a shti ton of seeds from AMS that is going to take a minute to go through. Pics coming soon........


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Nov 10, 2017)

This is my first legit grow indoors.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 10, 2017)

twistedvinesofbud said:


> View attachment 4040899 View attachment 4040900 View attachment 4040901 View attachment 4040901


Hydro? Im trying to decide weather i can get away with growing a couple autos in my closet without a hepa and extraction fan. My roomies said there cool with it. How horrible is the smell?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 10, 2017)

twistedvinesofbud said:


> Drowning-Man, dude that shit looks yummy! this is what I have in my tent right now. They are
> 4-ak47 3 ft tall
> 3-mangolicious 2.5 ft tall they were free seeds
> 4- clones from the first two plants mentioned
> ...


Yeah i wanna grow a couple super autos in my huge closet. I just dont want to physically alter the room with intake and extraction systems. I rent and id like to get my deposit back.


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Nov 10, 2017)

When you open my tent up the smell will flat fuck you up! but when she's all closed up! You can't smell a thing! I have a 6 inch exhaust air cooling my light and heating my basement up nicely! Check this shit out! By adding my 2 tents and lights, my electric bill has gone down! How bout that shit! Due to the amount of heat my tents put out the ambient temp is at 78 degrees give or take 5 degrees. So my heat has to run less. With humidity at 45 to 50 percent. I think thats a pretty stable enviroment.

Yeah, I grew in dirt for my first grow. I waisted a lot of money on dirt. I over dosed the plants by new guy mistake. I followed the nutrients on the label, I will have that then half that probably. 

I learned a whole lot on this grow. And the first lesson! Growing in dirt takes for fucking ever!!!!!! the second is that in the long run setting up a hydro from the get go is the way to go. Its more efficient, lesser maintaince, and a faster better quality yeild. Yeah bad English my bad lol.....


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Nov 10, 2017)

Growing autos seems a little weird to me. Those breeds need light 24x7. I've done a method like that for 1 week. They are 4 cuttlings from the mangoes. They are under a little light and getting ready to go flower as soon as i get room.  My 3 mangoes are almost done. When the lights come on I will snap a pic. They are pretty just not big.

I tried to sell 2 of these plants. Dude said he could grow. He left them in the dark all day then in a hot car the next to bring them back. Prick! But I have nursed them back to health are are doing better.


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 10, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Well there's one way to find out


Look out for a big housefire on the news


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 10, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Look out for a big housefire on the news


Na, it was 98% purged, just was wandering the possibilitys. Ive been blasting dabs for 11 years. I took a easier path. Didnt even have to leave my room


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 10, 2017)

twistedvinesofbud said:


> Growing autos seems a little weird to me. Those breeds need light 24x7. I've done a method like that for 1 week. They are 4 cuttlings from the mangoes. They are under a little light and getting ready to go flower as soon as i get room.  My 3 mangoes are almost done. When the lights come on I will snap a pic. They are pretty just not big.
> 
> I tried to sell 2 of these plants. Dude said he could grow. He left them in the dark all day then in a hot car the next to bring them back. Prick! But I have nursed them back to health are are doing better.


So a closed, not airtight closet would smell hugh? Like the whole house? My place already smells super dank.


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Nov 10, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> So a closed, not airtight closet would smell hugh? Like the whole house? My place already smells super dank.



If you grow anything that is halfway decent, you will stink up the whole building! You really need a tent with a vent system. for a couple of hundred buck you cant go wrong.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 10, 2017)

twistedvinesofbud said:


> If you grow anything that is halfway decent, you will stink up the whole building! You really need a tent with a vent system. for a couple of hundred buck you cant go wrong.


Yeah ive looked in to it. For anything decent after everything said and done your looking at $700-$900 bucks. Id prefer nothing smaller than a 4x4x7, but that wont even comfortably fit in my closet. I have a large room but i could never have anybody in my room cuz how do you explane a 4x4x7 box with wires and fans and hoses hanging out of it? Lol. I might gorilla grow 10 or so this spring have a harvest before the heat of summer. I live in texas.


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Nov 10, 2017)

I bought a Vivosun tent for 200 that is very nice! A few little pin holes but it is sure fire. Buy a vent, fan, and a carbon filter. Run a extension cord under the carpet into the closet. The you can plug up all your stuff in one spot.
I live in indiana. Trust me. I live in a neighborhood of uppity people and these would throw a flag on you in a heartbeat. Have to play 007 around here. I even limit mh dsliveries from Amazon due to these nosy ass people.

Check this out homie!


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 10, 2017)

twistedvinesofbud said:


> I bought a Vivosun tent for 200 that is very nice! A few little pin holes but it is sure fire. Buy a vent, fan, and a carbon filter. Run a extension cord under the carpet into the closet. The you can plug up all your stuff in one spot.
> I live in indiana. Trust me. I live in a neighborhood of uppity people and these would throw a flag on you in a heartbeat. Have to play 007 around here. I even limit mh dsliveries from Amazon due to these nosy ass people.
> 
> Check this out homie!


No carpet, i live in a college community probly could get away with it easy.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 10, 2017)

Time to test my newest creation


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 10, 2017)

Holy fuck!!...


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Nov 10, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Holy fuck!!...
> View attachment 4040920


I am assuming that was some fire?


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 10, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Went to the Philadelphia Art Museum.


I love museums, did you have a chance to go to the Franklin Institute? I still remember that one from decades ago. Interactive exhibits, great for kids


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Nov 10, 2017)

It's 38F outside and I'm trying to get motivated to go pull a tranny, engine and swap a rear axle. I hate working on cold metal. I have poor circulation in my hands and within 15 mins in this weather they're white and numb. I have an old charcoal grill I'm going to use as a mobile wood stove to try and stay warm. Fuck winter !


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 10, 2017)

I caught a opossum ....not intentionally, but I've named it pickles and he loves hot dogs...


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 10, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I caught a opossum ....not intentionally, but I've named it pickles and he loves hot dogs...


how do you sex a possum? jus' askin'


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 10, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> It's 38F outside and I'm trying to get motivated to go pull a tranny, engine and swap a rear axle. I hate working on cold metal. I have poor circulation in my hands and within 15 mins in this weather they're white and numb. I have an old charcoal grill I'm going to use as a mobile wood stove to try and stay warm. Fuck winter !


my first attempt at repairing my first veh (63 IHC Scout), (repl a broken synch ring), was in a gravel driveway in that kind of weather, brrrr, i feel for you brother


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Nov 10, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> my first attempt at repairing my first veh (63 IHC Scout), (repl a broken synch ring), was in a gravel driveway in that kind of weather, brrrr, i feel for you brother


Thanks. Funny thing is I have a 30x40 garage with radiant heat ( thanks dad! ) and I still end up doing most of my work outside because it's always full of shit. I've been working to get it cleaned out for a month+, finally get floor space, then last weekend I moved a frame and set of axles in there, so I'm back to no room and working outside.


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 10, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> how do you sex a possum? jus' askin'


They're all boys ((dugh))


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 10, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> how do you sex a possum? jus' askin'


I drop my pants, if they stand in amazement for a moment they are male.


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 10, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> I drop my pants, if they stand in amazement for a moment they are male.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> how do you sex a possum? jus' askin'


Carefully (sorry, had to)


----------



## lokie (Nov 10, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I caught a opossum ....not intentionally, but I've named it pickles and he loves hot dogs...


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 10, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Carefully (sorry, had to)


well, i was thinking if a wild possum let inda lift his tail to inspect his wiener we would have to start calling him the possum whisperer


----------



## Bareback (Nov 10, 2017)

twistedvinesofbud said:


> View attachment 4040899 View attachment 4040900 View attachment 4040901 View attachment 4040901


I have a few thoughts on your system if you want to hear a little constructive criticism. Just let me know.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 10, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah ive looked in to it. For anything decent after everything said and done your looking at $700-$900 bucks. Id prefer nothing smaller than a 4x4x7, but that wont even comfortably fit in my closet. I have a large room but i could never have anybody in my room cuz how do you explane a 4x4x7 box with wires and fans and hoses hanging out of it? Lol. I might gorilla grow 10 or so this spring have a harvest before the heat of summer. I live in texas.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 10, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> my first attempt at repairing my first veh (63 IHC Scout), (repl a broken synch ring), was in a gravel driveway in that kind of weather, brrrr, i feel for you brother


I had a good friend whom has passed now that changed out a manual transmission in a 65 (ish) Econoline van on the side of the Alcan in neg 40 deg F (and probably colder).

He was bad ass!


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 11, 2017)

Pickles also likes Bread,lunch meat and carrots.....I am saddened by all his family members dead on the roadways each morning......I will be constructing opossum crossing bridges ......nothing big/noticeable. I figure cinder blocks two wide and two tall spanning the dark country roads should suffice.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 11, 2017)

This morning I'm working on a Dr's house in a high-end neighborhood. Some smoking hot 20 somethings are walking by and the homeowner says to her;

Home owner: hey so and so nice morning for a walk I didn't recognize you.

Hot girl: ohh I don't have my contacts in.

Me:

Rich people, I don't get them.


----------



## 420God (Nov 11, 2017)

I'm putting offroad tires on my dad's mobility scooter so he can get around in the snow.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 11, 2017)

Gonna finish cleaning up the garden today. 
Brussel sprouts are fluffy, have been thoroughly chewed by bugs, and have some black mold. 
Gotta go! 
 

Plus a tub of tomatoes that never ripened (again). 
Gonna recycle the dirt since it's 2 years old and might collapse if I plant in it again.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 11, 2017)

The yard needs another iron treatment. Pretty sure I've got a bag of ferrous sulfate in the garage but I need to mix it with lime or it'll fuck up the PH of my lawn.


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Nov 11, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> how do you sex a possum? jus' askin'



Spread it's legs?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 11, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> how do you sex a possum? jus' askin'





twistedvinesofbud said:


> Spread it's legs?


6-pack of Zima.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 11, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


>


Picture didnt show


----------



## 420God (Nov 12, 2017)

I ordered a butterball fryer for thanksgiving. I've never had deep fried turkey but heard they're the best so I'm gonna give it a try.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Nov 12, 2017)

420God said:


> I ordered a butterball fryer for thanksgiving. I've never had deep fried turkey but heard they're the best so I'm gonna give it a try.


That's fancy. How F'ing big is it that it'll fit a turkey?? Looks like it takes the risk, and fun?, out of it.





It's the only way ill cook turkey anymore, otherwise give me a roast chicken. I think the chicken has better flavor, I never got the fascination with turkey.


----------



## 420God (Nov 12, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> That's fancy. How F'ing big is it that it'll fit a turkey?? Looks like it takes the risk, and fun?, out of it.


Idk, it says they can handle up to a 20lb bird. They're on sale on Amazon right now for only $87. We never know what the weather will be like here so I wanted something I can use in the garage.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 12, 2017)

420God said:


> I ordered a butterball fryer for thanksgiving. I've never had deep fried turkey but heard they're the best so I'm gonna give it a try.


We have been frying turkeys for years, we just do breasts now. Delicious.. Definitely on the menu to stay..


----------



## 420God (Nov 12, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> We have been frying turkeys for years, we just do breasts now. Delicious.. Definitely on the menu to stay..


This year we're having 3 families here for thanks giving and all of us are doing a small bird differently. I'm gonna try deep frying one, my mom might make a regular one in the oven and my sister's boyfriend is going to try and smoke one. I'm looking forward to trying all of them and seeing what we like more.


----------



## lokie (Nov 12, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> That's fancy. How F'ing big is it that it'll fit a turkey?? Looks like it takes the risk, and fun?, out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MMMM turkey.

I don't give a cluck for a chicken but i'll gobble a turkey any day of the week.

I don't eat chicken at home or in restaurants. That said I don't hate chicken, if invited to dinner at someone else's house and chicken is served I will eat it and say thank you for a very nice meal.

Would this be considered playing with your food?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Nov 12, 2017)

420God said:


> This year we're having 3 families here for thanks giving and all of us are doing a small bird differently. I'm gonna try deep frying one, my mom might make a regular one in the oven and my sister's boyfriend is going to try and smoke one. I'm looking forward to trying all of them and seeing what we like more.


Heh heh.. smoked turkey.





Seriously, that's ridiculous.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 12, 2017)

420God said:


> I ordered a butterball fryer for thanksgiving. I've never had deep fried turkey but heard they're the best so I'm gonna give it a try.


I go to a pig roast every August and bout 4 years ago they started doing deep fried turkeys as well. Holy fucking shit is it good. Bigger hit than the pig now!


----------



## neosapien (Nov 12, 2017)

Now that my folks moved to FL and my sister is estranged from us, my wife and I started a tradition of either going to the fancy Chinese restaurant or the Chinese buffet and not worrying about having to do shit but be gluttonous fucks on Thanksgiving. It's great.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 12, 2017)

420God said:


> I ordered a butterball fryer for thanksgiving. I've never had deep fried turkey but heard they're the best so I'm gonna give it a try.


Just make sure it is completely thawed out . Frozen turkey = house fire.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2017)

420God said:


> I ordered a butterball fryer for thanksgiving. I've never had deep fried turkey but heard they're the best so I'm gonna give it a try.


Let me know how it works. I always roast mine in my Nesco Roaster as did my mother before me. It's so moist and the stuffing is very good as well. I might give this a try next year. This year I'm going to my daughter's house for Christmas and teaching her how to do the Turkey in the Nesco. Once I sucker her in I just get to show up, eat and help clean up!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Now that my folks moved to FL and my sister is estranged from us, my wife and I started a tradition of either going to the fancy Chinese restaurant or the Chinese buffet and not worrying about having to do shit but be gluttonous fucks on Thanksgiving. It's great.


Yeah with no one coming for T'giving this year so I'm going to the American Legion they have a $7.00 turkey meal, no cooking required! WOOT


----------



## 420God (Nov 12, 2017)

Any recommendations from those that have fried one before? All we know so far is to use peanut oil.


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 12, 2017)

420God said:


> Any recommendations from those that have fried one before? All we know so far is to use peanut oil.


That's what I use



And love


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 12, 2017)

My go-to is shoving a 22 oz modelo up the turkeys butthole and baking. 

I get drunk, the turkey gets brutally sodomized. 

Win-Win.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4041949 View attachment 4041950 View attachment 4041951


So beautiful, it belongs in CN's just beautiful thread!


----------



## dstroy (Nov 12, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4041949 View attachment 4041950 View attachment 4041951


Nice fish


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 13, 2017)

Not for nothing Deangelos has a consistently good thanks giving sub with gravy to dip your face in

I think that its a national chain but the places always look like the late 80s inside so maybe not?


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Nov 13, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Heh heh.. smoked turkey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dudes sucking on some major Turkey ass! anyone remember the Eddie Murphy movie Norbit? The character eddie plays eats turkey ass! lamo. The movie kinda sucked but the part where his wife talks about the turkey ass is fucking hilarious.


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 13, 2017)

420God said:


> Any recommendations from those that have fried one before? All we know so far is to use peanut oil.


Make sure the bird is thoroughly thawed or you will have an oil fire. Prepare a nice dry rub cover the bird in it. Keep your fryer outta the wind so temps stay consistent. And keep a extinguisher nearby


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 13, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> Make sure the bird is thoroughly thawed or you will have an oil fire. Prepare a nice dry rub cover the bird in it. Keep your fryer outta the wind so temps stay consistent. And keep a extinguisher nearby


Peanut oil is expensive. That's gonna cost.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 13, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Peanut oil is expensive.


So is Almond Milk.


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 13, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Peanut oil is expensive. That's gonna cost.


Around here its not to expensive itll cost about 40 to fill the fryer. It doesnt stay good long and will spoil so you just plan to use it a few more times then toss it


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 13, 2017)

twistedvinesofbud said:


> Dudes sucking on some major Turkey ass! anyone remember the Eddie Murphy movie Norbit? The character eddie plays eats turkey ass! lamo. The movie kinda sucked but the part where his wife talks about the turkey ass is fucking hilarious.


I have a friend who goes to Thailand on a regular basis and his kids absolutely love chicken butts on a stick! 

They have no clue what it really is. 
It's just "chicken"...


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 14, 2017)

I did the shopping, smoked a lot of weed and made lasagna.


----------



## abandonconflict (Nov 14, 2017)

I met this chick from UK on a diving boat today and we ended up going for a meal after the dives. It was a long day, a trip out to Cabilao and we paired up for 3 long dives. She was getting friendly during the second surface interval in a way that let me know to just play my cards right. So I suggested we have a meal while editing photos at a cozy restaurant for sunset. She was already downing whiskey within minutes of arriving there and when I tactfully offered a bit of netflix and chill she asked how long my surface interval was and said she was concerned that we shouldn't get straight to boning until the nitrogen had more time to desaturate from our blood, so as to avoid the bends. So I pulled out my dive computer and reassured her that it has a conservative algorithm but "have a few more shots to make sure"...

The conversation was more exciting than the act but somehow I don't think it will be awkward.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 14, 2017)

abandonconflict said:


> I met this chick from UK on a diving boat today and we ended up going for a meal after the dives. It was a long day, a trip out to Cabilao and we paired up for 3 long dives. She was getting friendly during the second surface interval in a way that let me know to just play my cards right. So I suggested we have a meal while editing photos at a cozy restaurant for sunset. She was already downing whiskey within minutes of arriving there and when I tactfully offered a bit of netflix and chill she asked how long my surface interval was and said she was concerned that we shouldn't get straight to boning until the nitrogen had more time to desaturate from our blood, so as to avoid the bends. So I pulled out my dive computer and reassured her that it has a conservative algorithm but "have a few more shots to make sure"...
> 
> The conversation was more exciting than the act but somehow I don't think it will be awkward.



Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 14, 2017)

abandonconflict said:


> I met this chick from UK on a diving boat today and we ended up going for a meal after the dives. It was a long day, a trip out to Cabilao and we paired up for 3 long dives. She was getting friendly during the second surface interval in a way that let me know to just play my cards right. So I suggested we have a meal while editing photos at a cozy restaurant for sunset. She was already downing whiskey within minutes of arriving there and when I tactfully offered a bit of netflix and chill she asked how long my surface interval was and said she was concerned that we shouldn't get straight to boning until the nitrogen had more time to desaturate from our blood, so as to avoid the bends. So I pulled out my dive computer and reassured her that it has a conservative algorithm but "have a few more shots to make sure"...
> 
> The conversation was more exciting than the act but somehow I don't think it will be awkward.


How's the political atmosphere with the presidents visit? (fuck I'm getting old)
Good Luck!


----------



## abandonconflict (Nov 14, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


It would be ok if it didn't happen.


----------



## abandonconflict (Nov 14, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> How's the political atmosphere with the presidents visit? (fuck I'm getting old)
> Good Luck!


major protest in Manila but I can't tell a difference in Central Visayas


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 14, 2017)

abandonconflict said:


> I met this chick from UK on a diving boat today and we ended up going for a meal after the dives. It was a long day, a trip out to Cabilao and we paired up for 3 long dives. She was getting friendly during the second surface interval in a way that let me know to just play my cards right. So I suggested we have a meal while editing photos at a cozy restaurant for sunset. She was already downing whiskey within minutes of arriving there and when I tactfully offered a bit of netflix and chill she asked how long my surface interval was and said she was concerned that we shouldn't get straight to boning until the nitrogen had more time to desaturate from our blood, so as to avoid the bends. So I pulled out my dive computer and reassured her that it has a conservative algorithm but "have a few more shots to make sure"...
> 
> The conversation was more exciting than the act but somehow I don't think it will be awkward.


Poke her starfish!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 14, 2017)

Hauling away leaves all day. Leaf blower them into rows, rake on to 12x20 tarp, fold in half and pull away.
 
Haul to corner of property, 40+' hillside into hollow.
 
Disconnect, drag tarp a few feet over hill.
 
Pull top of tarp back.
 
Blow leaves off end of tarp down over the hill.
 
 
Hook up tarp, repeat.

Last one, lots of lumber.
 
Looks good.
 

Time for quick dinner. Grilled cheese, clam chowder, pickle (sliced), pale ale.
 
Working in shed after dinner. Or maybe tomorrow. I'll burn one and decide. I did a lot, I could justify fucking off for the rest of the evening.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 14, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Hauling away leaves all day. Leaf blower them into rows, rake on to 12x20 tarp, fold in half and pull away.
> View attachment 4043145
> Haul to corner of property, 40+' hillside into hollow.
> View attachment 4043146
> ...


Why not just use your mower to mulch the leaves into the yard? 
No dragging, no dumping. EZ-PZ


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 14, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Why not just use your mower to mulch the leaves into the yard?
> No dragging, no dumping. EZ-PZ


Waaayyy to many for that. But now, yeah, I can suck them up and mulch.

The first wave would just jam the shoot.

One good thing about new shed is a 5' opening. My next tractor won't be limited to a 38" deck because that's the biggest I can fit in the door. 38" have small catch bags also.

A 12x20 tarp full might be 40-50 tractor bags full. And half the time you have to take the shoot apart to clear a jam.

Can't wait to get a bigger tractor.

90% oak leaves, takes 3-4 years to rot.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 14, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Why not just use your mower to mulch the leaves into the yard?
> No dragging, no dumping. EZ-PZ


Too many mulched up leaves will choke out the grass and have the lawn looking like shit. Besides, a nice clean lawn always looks better than mulched leaves.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 14, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Too many mulched up leaves will choke out the grass and have the lawn looking like shit. Besides, a nice clean lawn always looks better than mulched leaves.


I did it for 15 years at my previous house and the lawn loved it. But they were mostly alder & maple, zero oak. 
Why does it take so long for oak leaves to decompose? Mulching gives microbes lots of surface area to work with...


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 14, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I did it for 15 years at my previous house and the lawn loved it. But they were mostly alder & maple, zero oak.
> *Why does it take so long for oak leaves to decompose*? Mulching gives microbes lots of surface area to work with...


Tons of tannins and polyphenolics; that's why leather lasts long


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 14, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I did it for 15 years at my previous house and the lawn loved it. But they were mostly alder & maple, zero oak.
> Why does it take so long for oak leaves to decompose? Mulching gives microbes lots of surface area to work with...


I'm no scientist. But I've been cutting lawns for 12 years. When I collect the leaves, they always look better come spring than when I don't.


----------



## ANC (Nov 15, 2017)

type SMOKES WEED FOR FIRST TIME into youtube, sit back, light a joint.


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 15, 2017)

Fuckin penis ......cock and balls


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 15, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Fuckin penis ......cock and balls


One of them days huh?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 15, 2017)

I've been going through some rough cut oak lumber I have. I have a bunch of true 2x8 and 1x at various widths. All 8 foot long. I will be ripping some of the 2x8 in half to make 2x4's. I will then be using the lumber to build a 5x5 flower room in the basement. Figured it was time to go a little bigger.

Thinking of using three 315 watt cdms or around 900 watts of cobs, possibly 1200. Not sure yet.

I will be starting on this before long. I've already started beating the nails out of them.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Nov 15, 2017)

Made breakfast. Smoked a bowl. Took clones, turned 100+gallons of dirt. Smoked a bowl. 2 loads of laundry, did dishes. Dab hits. Pulled a gas tank, mirrors and front suspension off a parts car then started loading it with scrap. Smoked a bowl. Moved a dozen, soaking wet, fucking heavy, 8"x 10" x 6ft pressure treat beams, dab hits, just so I could move a couple axles. Smoked a bowl. Tuned up my buddies parents snowblower. Dab hits. Got a different axle set up on jack stands and started pulling the brakes apart. Went to dairy queen and got a burger, fries, soda and Blizzard. Now I'm smoking a fatty, then the Blizzard.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 15, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Made breakfast. Smoked a bowl. Took clones, turned 100+gallons of dirt. Smoked a bowl. 2 loads of laundry, did dishes. Dab hits. Pulled a gas tank, mirrors and front suspension off a parts car then started loading it with scrap. Smoked a bowl. Moved a dozen, soaking wet, fucking heavy, 8"x 10" x 6ft pressure treat beams, dab hits, just so I could move a couple axles. Smoked a bowl. Tuned up my buddies parents snowblower. Dab hits. Got a different axle set up on jack stands and started pulling the brakes apart. Went to dairy queen and got a burger, fries, soda and Blizzard. Now I'm smoking a fatty, then the Blizzard.


Damn, I'd be unconscious by now if I were you.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Nov 15, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Damn, I'd be unconscious by now if I were you.


----------



## lokie (Nov 15, 2017)

My wife made a birthday cake for a coworker's daughter.
It's all made from scratch except the princess decoration.
That's Princess Tiana from The Frog Princess.

 

Tonight I get to dispose of the surplus.


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 15, 2017)

I did sweet fuck all... cos its goddamn raining again.


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 15, 2017)

FUCK HER RIGHT IN THE PUSSY


AND THE ASSHOLE 



Nite guys/gals


Penis


----------



## ANC (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## Scarce26 (Nov 16, 2017)

For this day, I accomplished a lot of things. I've manage and did some follow ups and important phone calls. I was able to settle our over due bills


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Nov 16, 2017)

Up at 6, showered, watered the ladies and pruned a little, did dishes( never fucking - ending dishes! ), fed the cats, started a load of laundry, then made breakfast - bacon, eggs, sourdough toast, coffee and oj. I get more done before breakfast than many of you lazy asses do all day, slackers.. lol.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 16, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Up at 6, showered, watered the ladies and pruned a little, did dishes( never fucking - ending dishes! ), fed the cats, started a load of laundry, then made breakfast - bacon, eggs, sourdough toast, coffee and oj. I get more done before breakfast than many of you lazy asses do all day, slackers.. lol.


True, but are all your dishes clean now?


----------



## Bareback (Nov 16, 2017)

@WeedFreak78 I have a 07 Denali envoy the damn air suspension went out, I can't find the control unit that is suspended to be mounted on the side of the fuse box , do you know of some other locations for it.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Nov 16, 2017)

Bareback said:


> @WeedFreak78 I have a 07 Denali envoy the damn air suspension went out, I can't find the control unit that is suspended to be mounted on the side of the fuse box , do you know of some other locations for it.


I'm not familiar with those. Shit like that is usually behind the kick panels, or under the middle of the dash, especially if it has a center console. Could also be under hood by the power center/ fuse box.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 16, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I'm not familiar with those. Shit like that is usually behind the kick panels, or under the middle of the dash, especially if it has a center console. Could also be under hood by the power center/ fuse box.


Ok thanks


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Nov 16, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> True, but are all your dishes clean now?


No. I can't honestly remember the last time there wasn't some dirty dishes around. I cook multiple times almost every day and am prone to letting shit soak until anything just rinses off before I even touch it with a sponge.  Then my buddies come around with food and cook and leave the dishes behind. I need a dish washer but my kitchens is too fucking small and has weird low counters that no dishwasher fits under. Luckily I have a huge double farmers sink, like this, so it's not all that bad. My kitchens even that same shitty 40s yellow...







That's a lot of info on my dish washing habits. I'm so fucking high


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 16, 2017)

Bareback said:


> @WeedFreak78 I have a 07 Denali envoy the damn air suspension went out, I can't find the control unit that is suspended to be mounted on the side of the fuse box , do you know of some other locations for it.


The guys here should be able to help you:
http://www.trailvoy.com/

Frankly I'd seriously consider converting to shocks/struts and coil springs.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Nov 16, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> The guys here should be able to help you:
> http://www.trailvoy.com/
> 
> *Frankly I'd seriously consider converting to shocks/struts and coil springs.*


No way, air ride is the shit for anything you're going to actually put miles on, no way a conventional spring will ride as good. Plus there's almost instant ride height adjustability and load leveling capability. Neither of which can be had with a conventional springs. I'd like to convert my truck to a rear air ride suspension in the future.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 16, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> No way, air ride is the shit for anything you're going to actually put miles on, no way a conventional spring will ride as good. Plus there's almost instant ride height adjustability and load leveling capability. Neither of which can be had with a conventional springs. I'd like to convert my truck to a rear air ride suspension in the future.


Yeah kneeling in the C5 was something I'd convert too ha ha!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Nov 16, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah kneeling in the C5 was something I'd convert too ha ha!


 Huh?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 16, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Huh?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 16, 2017)

I sent a sample of my 'Grouch OG' sun grown greenhouse organic flowers for testing & got the lab results back today=....26.33%THC & mold & pesticide free......


----------



## ANC (Nov 17, 2017)

We only got a dishwasher a year or so ago for the first time. I can not even put a value to the amount of discord between husband and wife, that little box makes disappear.

Edit, we didn't know the little Finish tablets you put in it has plastic on that dissolves in the water.
My wife always nagged me to come cut them open, until one day I thought to myself, to put some of the cut off plastic under a running tap. Now she happily starts it on her own.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Nov 17, 2017)

ANC said:


> We only got a dishwasher a year or so ago for the first time. I can not even put a value to the amount of discord between husband and wife, that little box makes disappear.


I'll take hand washing over marriage. You can use dishes as much as you want, for whatever you want, leave them all messy, thrown off to the side and they never bitch. 

Try that with a woman and it's all "Get me a towel, I'm a mess, this is so sticky! " Then when you blast them with a hose they get all pissed, even though they just got blasted with a hose and loved it...


----------



## ANC (Nov 17, 2017)

Oh God no, I didn't get one of those wives.... Mine isn't terribly good at cleaning. Her dad died when she was 5 so she was a little spoiled. He was in a chopper chasing weed growers back in the old days.when the airforce still got involved in these things.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 17, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> The guys here should be able to help you:
> http://www.trailvoy.com/
> 
> Frankly I'd seriously consider converting to shocks/struts and coil springs.


Thanks Annie, this site has so much good info. I read till my battery died last night and didn't get a chance to thank you. 

Sending a big hug your way thanks.
Now do you have a site for my 04 Silverado 2500 w/service body. All my shit is getting broke down lol.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 17, 2017)

I'm looking at dishwashers. I want one.

Anyone have a recommendation?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 17, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I'm looking at dishwashers. I want one.
> 
> Anyone have a recommendation?


Just keep a big towel near by. I put one in, attached pump drain to garbage disposal under sink.
Somehow, it backed up and I had water coming out on the floor.

I hadn't used either the dishwasher or disposal for a couple weeks. I learned to run that disposal a few seconds every day. Something can stick at that drain hose and water can back up.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 17, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Thanks Annie, this site has so much good info. I read till my battery died last night and didn't get a chance to thank you.
> 
> Sending a big hug your way thanks.
> Now do you have a site for my 04 Silverado 2500 w/service body. All my shit is getting broke down lol.


Annie, the new google.lol


----------



## Bareback (Nov 17, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I'm looking at dishwashers. I want one.
> 
> Anyone have a recommendation?


I have a Bosch and I love it. My wife keeps melting spoons and stuff on the drying element and the Bosch has that part hidden. The model is the Ascenta.
Even my wife can use this one with out screwing it up. Lol ( I almost forgot to say lol , she has ruined three )


----------



## Bareback (Nov 17, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Annie, the new google.lol


Annie is the best . I love me some Annie.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 17, 2017)

I almost accomplished my life long goal of opening a walnut with the brain completely intact. But alas I suck.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 17, 2017)

Finally patched Lewan I had to cut through when I had the water leak.
Lots of touch up work to do in there.
 
The garage is full of shit that has to go to new shed, so the touch up work has piled up. I don't want to drip paint, stain or polyurethane on anything jammed in there.

Doors came in couple days ago. In fucking white primer. (somehow I thought it would be painted, why I don't know.)
Painted it my favorite color, musket brown like all the other trim. I always keep a gallon on hand. Took 4 guys to put door in but we're all old. And amateurs. Only took a few hours. Paint's a little tacky, it's just a shed.
 
 
Kinda looks like an elevator from the inside. 

Insulation done, but I don't like the exposed paper that you know will get ripped.

So I bought a couple rolls of wrap to protect it. Realized that's about 500 sq. ft. short. Lol.
 
But, I checked on top of garage of the other place and discovered I have a whopping 1100' sq. ft. of flooring underlayment. So fuck it, it's going up on the shed walls, and I'll double layer the floor and then cover it with those heavy rubber barn mats.

600 sq. ft. of underlayment in the loft, 5 more rolls still at the other place. It was on sale last year, but I wound up using another kind for flooring. I knew I'd find a use for it.
If I can get done before Jan. 15th, I'll beat the 2 year mark. My original completion estimate was July 4, 2016.

I added a few things on. Lol.


----------



## TrailBlazerSEO (Nov 17, 2017)

I finished building a dispensary name generator out of a bunch of javascript odds and ends, so that was pretty tight.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 17, 2017)

TrailBlazerSEO said:


> I finished building a dispensary name generator out of a bunch of javascript odds and ends, so that was pretty tight.


So what did it come up with? Is this the birth of when the machines rise and enslave us?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 17, 2017)

TrailBlazerSEO said:


> I finished building a dispensary name generator out of a bunch of javascript odds and ends, so that was pretty tight.


And then you immediately created an account here. And posted non-stop. In Toke N Talk. Seems legit.


----------



## TrailBlazerSEO (Nov 17, 2017)

neosapien said:


> So what did it come up with? Is this the birth of when the machines rise and enslave us?


This is the birth of an era where machines will grow all our herb. Are you ready for robot pot? 

I'd link to the generator but I guess my account is still too new. Booooo.


----------



## TrailBlazerSEO (Nov 17, 2017)

pabloesqobar said:


> And then you immediately created an account here. And posted non-stop. In Toke N Talk. Seems legit.


Lol this board is a lot more active than I thought. I think I'll stick around.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 17, 2017)

Cool. Ill check it out.


Bareback said:


> I have a Bosch and I love it. My wife keeps melting spoons and stuff on the drying element and the Bosch has that part hidden. The model is the Ascenta.
> Even my wife can use this one with out screwing it up. Lol ( I almost forgot to say lol , she has ruined three )


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 17, 2017)

TrailBlazerSEO said:


> Lol this board is a lot more active than I thought. I think I'll stick around.


Blaze ahead.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2017)

pabloesqobar said:


> Blaze ahead.


I'm still trying to get my head around writing anything really useful in Javascript.


----------



## TrailBlazerSEO (Nov 17, 2017)

pabloesqobar said:


> Blaze ahead.


Yeeaaaah buddy!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 17, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I'm still trying to get my head around writing anything really useful in Javascript.


I like how its name is exactly the same as the name of its Company. Because it's too cheap, or dishonest to simply pay the cash to advertise here.


----------



## TrailBlazerSEO (Nov 17, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I'm still trying to get my head around writing anything really useful in Javascript.


Lol I know the feeling. There's a big leaning gap between "neat" and "downright amazing" without a lot in the middle.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 17, 2017)

TrailBlazerSEO said:


> Lol I know the feeling. There's a big leaning gap between "neat" and "downright amazing" without a lot in the middle.


https://www.rollitup.org/Advertise/


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2017)

pabloesqobar said:


> I like how its name is exactly the same as the name of its Company. Because it's too cheap, or dishonest to simply pay the cash to advertise here.


See that's why I like you you are all about the details!



TrailBlazerSEO said:


> Lol I know the feeling. There's a big leaning gap between "neat" and "downright amazing" without a lot in the middle.


I wrote C++ but that might present a challenge if you spelled learning leaning. So I could see Javascript fitting certain niches.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 17, 2017)

Do you have photo stocks of hot hippy pot chicks? Post them up


----------



## TrailBlazerSEO (Nov 17, 2017)

pabloesqobar said:


> I like how its name is exactly the same as the name of its Company. Because it's too cheap, or dishonest to simply pay the cash to advertise here.


Hey, I like to check out communities before supporting them with ad revenue. Fuck me, right?

If I was trying to be dishonest I'd have signed up with a fake name and used it as a sock puppet account. 

I'm signing off for the weekend, and to smoke a bowl. You probably should too. You seem a little tense.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 17, 2017)

Izzat a no on the hippie chick nudes?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 17, 2017)

TrailBlazerSEO said:


> Hey, I like to check out communities before supporting them with ad revenue. Fuck me, right?
> 
> If I was trying to be dishonest I'd have signed up with a fake name and used it as a sock puppet account.
> 
> I'm signing off for the weekend, and to smoke a bowl. You probably should too. You seem a little tense.


Hah, yeah, you may be right. But you did sign up under your commercial company name. And your 1st post was to promote your business in the cannabis industry. On a cannabis website. 

Not to pick nits, but by definition you are advertising on this website. For commercial benefit.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 17, 2017)

TrailBlazerSEO said:


> I finished building a dispensary name generator out of a bunch of javascript odds and ends, so that was pretty tight.


Cool story bro



How many dix can you fit in your mouth at the same time?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 17, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Cool story bro
> 
> 
> 
> How many dix can you fit in your mouth at the same time?


I was wondering where you were...


----------



## neosapien (Nov 17, 2017)

TrailBlazerSEO said:


> This is the birth of an era where machines will grow all our herb. Are you ready for robot pot?
> 
> I'd link to the generator but I guess my account is still too new. Booooo.


I'm going to rape your robot. And it's going to lean to love me.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 17, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I'm going to rape your robot. And it's going to lean to love me.


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 17, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> See that's why I like you you are all about the details!
> 
> 
> I wrote C++ but that might present a challenge if you spelled learning leaning. So I could see Javascript fitting certain niches.


Respect where deserved. As I can't code for shit. I tried C++ 2008? And kept forgetting to put things in. Or had one tiny . out of place and couldn't figure out where the error was. Even my "hello world" took 8 attempts.

And here I was thinking. Yeah I'm gunna make me a Vidyagame and be riiiiiiiich!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Respect where deserved. As I can't code for shit. I tried C++ 2008? And kept forgetting to put things in. Or had one tiny . out of place and couldn't figure out where the error was. Even my "hello world" took 8 attempts.
> 
> And here I was thinking. Yeah I'm gunna make me a Vidyagame and be riiiiiiiich!


Thank you, C++ is an amazing language built on one even less tolerant one; C. Once upon a time they had The Intentionally Obfuscated C contest. I loved that. No I was never even good enough to consider competing but I knew some guys who were and they were genius level. If you want a good laugh take a look at that code.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Nov 18, 2017)

I was woken up by a phone call at 6:00 from this fuckwad that wants an axle I have. I talked to him yesterday and we settled on him coming around noon, but he decided that 6am was a good time for him to do it. When I finally shook off the cobwebs enough to figure out what the fuck he was talking about, I hung up on him. Then I couldn't get back to sleep, so now I'm in a fucking pissy mood and still have to deal with this guy at some point. Guy better not try to fucking haggle the price or I'm going to throw him off my property.

Then I dropped and spilt open a unopened gallon of orange juice. Ever have to clean up large amounts of extra pulp orange juice? It sucks. 

My days starting out great.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 18, 2017)

My new steed was delivered this morning.

Really didn't want to get back into fertilizing/weed control, but an account didn't want to bid out, and I already have the mowing contract. So they re-wrote the mowing contract to include fertilizing, weed control, and mowing for 5 years.

It is seriously an issue for some people to cut an extra check a month

Mowing was up for review next year, and I know there was a guy gunning hard for this account, and we happen to Fucking hate each other, and I originally took the account from him. Can't wait to find out his reaction when he puts in his bid next year. 


 
60 gallons wet with 6' spray boom. 350lbs dry


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 18, 2017)

Man I had some great pics to post and my phone broke snowboarding yesterday


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 18, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Man I had some great pics to post and my phone broke snowboarding yesterday


shouldna let your phone snowboard unsupervised


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 18, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I almost accomplished my life long goal of opening a walnut with the brain completely intact. But alas I suck.


Same


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Nov 18, 2017)

Sold the rear axle and junk tranny, got my asking price. I got a guy coming for a visor, and I'm pulling a dash for another guy. Just need to sell another axle, or something else - tranny, tcase, motor, whatever... and I can go shopping for the axle I want.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 18, 2017)

dangledo said:


> My new steed was delivered this morning.
> 
> Really didn't want to get back into fertilizing/weed control, but an account didn't want to bid out, and I already have the mowing contract. So they re-wrote the mowing contract to include fertilizing, weed control, and mowing for 5 years.
> 
> ...


You've got some nice toys.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 18, 2017)

Got the neighbor who’s been stealing electricity through my storage shed to quit. All I have to do is shut off the circuit breaker to the living room when I go to bed.

And call his landlord.

Ha ha, fucker!


----------



## Bareback (Nov 18, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> Got the neighbor who’s been stealing electricity through my storage shed to quit. All I have to do is shut off the circuit breaker to the living room when I go to bed.
> 
> And call his landlord.
> 
> Ha ha, fucker!


Make a plug adapter and plug it into 220v it will fry his shit


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 18, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Make a plug adapter and plug it into 220v it will fry his shit


Oh, that’s evil. 

Nah, it’s bad enough his landlord is on his ass. I’m actually being nice in not calling the cops. 

Also, I never call the cops.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 18, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> You've got some nice toys.


Unfortunately I barely had time to enjoy them this past year

Cause this lil guy. He was worth it I reckon


----------



## 420God (Nov 18, 2017)

Now I had to change a wheel bearing. I think you guys jinxed me, the factory bearings should've been good for another 50k.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 18, 2017)

dangledo said:


> Unfortunately I barely had time to enjoy them this past year
> 
> Cause this lil guy. He was worth it I reckon
> 
> View attachment 4045059


He's such a cutie!!
That time will come back to you shortly with rewards & memories.
You are a lucky man Sir.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 18, 2017)

420God said:


> Now I had to change a wheel bearing. I think you guys jinxed me, the factory bearings should've been good for another 50k.
> 
> View attachment 4045092


Fuck, I absolutely hate working on vehicles anymore.
I used to do it happily, now I can't stand it.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 18, 2017)

Got my crossbow restrung today. Also grabbed a slingshot for grins. Forgot how fun they can be.


----------



## 420God (Nov 18, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Fuck, I absolutely hate working on vehicles anymore.
> I used to do it happily, now I can't stand it.


Same. I had half the car apart before I realized I didn't have the right tools. Had to run to town to get an M12 for the bolts holding the bearing in. All I had were 6 points and I didn't want to strip it.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 18, 2017)

420God said:


> Same. I had half the car apart before I realized I didn't have the right tools. Had to run to town to get an M12 for the bolts holding the bearing in. All I had were 6 points and I didn't want to strip it.


Yeah, hate it when I don’t have the right tool on hand.


----------



## lokie (Nov 18, 2017)

We spent the day clearing the brush from the fence lines on my dad's farm.
I'm sure some sections have not seen any maintenance in 10+ years.
 

Ok that may be a bit over exaggerating the size of the volunteer trees we encountered.
But there were THOUSANDS of them to tackle.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 18, 2017)

I put the housewrap up in the shed today, I was thinking I had 100 sq. ft. rolls but they were 100' long X 3' so I had plenty.

I bought them when I was straight then tried to calculate sq. ft. after 1/2 a cookie yesterday.
 
Didn't do the little lofts yet.

Kind of a lazy day.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 18, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4045196
> I put the housewrap up in the shed today, I was thinking I had 100 sq. ft. rolls but they were 100' long X 3' so I had plenty.
> 
> I bought them when I was straight then tried to calculate sq. ft. after 1/2 a cookie yesterday.
> ...


Looking pimp!


----------



## dangledo (Nov 19, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> He's such a cutie!!
> That time will come back to you shortly with rewards & memories.
> You are a lucky man Sir.



Thank you. I wouldn't trade it for an eternity of fishing...














Well maybe lol


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 19, 2017)

Well we're finally ready to buy our house which means an appraiser will be here tomorrow to check everything out. So I'll be spending all day tearing down rooms and hiding plants. I didn't really time it out very well so i still have 3 plants in flower that aren't ready for chop. Gonna bag em up and put em out in the garage (detached) and hope they don't stink too bad.


----------



## 420God (Nov 19, 2017)

We're doing the finish butchering today now that the cow has hung for 2 weeks.

 

My wife's parents use to work at a processing plant so they're showing us how to do the final cuts.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2017)

420God said:


> We're doing the finish butchering today now that the cow has hung for 2 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 4045483
> 
> My wife's parents use to work at a processing plant so they're showing us how to do the final cuts.


Very nice work, I was going to ask about a meat bandsaw until I scrolled and saw the handsaw. Your family has skills. I really enjoy what you share.


----------



## 420God (Nov 19, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Very nice work, I was going to ask about a meat bandsaw until I scrolled and saw the handsaw. Your family has skills. I really enjoy what you share.


I'l be getting a bandsaw before the next time we butcher. Makes it so much easier.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 19, 2017)

My wife's friend invited us out to dinner tonight. She met them at the mall last year and the kids are all best friends now. I'll refer to her as Hot Taiwan Chick #2 now.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 19, 2017)

I'm finally taking it easy for an afternoon . I cooked some steaks on the grill for me and the ol' lady, she made some potatoes. And now we are snuggling on the couch and nodding in and out. Nap, fart, repeat .


----------



## 420God (Nov 19, 2017)

All done, except for hamburger. Even with 4 people that was a hell of a lot of work.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 19, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I'm finally taking it easy for an afternoon . I cooked some steaks on the grill for me and the ol' lady, she made some potatoes. And now we are snuggling on the couch and nodding in and out. Nap, fart, repeat .


Lol, nice!

I kinda took it easy today too well kinda. My day starts at around 3am. My commute is across the house in my boxers and slippers. Did a bit in the growroom early. In the middle of expanding. 

I just finished outside moving some DG around after putting this little shed together. It went together hella fast. I'm impressed with the quality too. It's the first plastic shed I've ever put together. It's pretty stout.
 
I always need more storage, plus it's gonna hide the 5ton outdoor unit from my one and only nosey neighbor


----------



## neosapien (Nov 19, 2017)

Dinner went good. The kids were crazy. Everyone in the restaurant now hates us. But we had a good time. Hot Taiwan Chick #2 definitely wants to bang me. I corralled the kids in the sitting area and gave them a soft lashing at the height of their craziness and then she came over and was basically like "wow you're a good dad I want to bang you". "Yeah I know."


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 19, 2017)

420God said:


> All done, except for hamburger. Even with 4 people that was a hell of a lot of work.
> 
> View attachment 4045611


That's what's up man. 

Nothing like good ole grass fed beef.


----------



## 420God (Nov 20, 2017)

Making hamburger.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 20, 2017)

420God said:


> Making hamburger.
> 
> View attachment 4045895


LOL. Reminds me. A few years ago I had a normal check up appt. with the Dr., early March. He comes in with the lab reports and says "your cholesterol is sky high! What is going on?" "I got a meat grinder/sausage maker for Christmas and it's fun" "You have to stop!" " Hardly, I still have two packs of skins left" "Stop anyway" " Didn't your mom ever make salsiccia and peppers?" He glared at me and I said you should stop the pretense and change your name to Smith (he had an Italian surname)


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 20, 2017)

420God said:


> Making hamburger.
> 
> View attachment 4045895


I want a cow now.. lol.. for whatever fucked up reason I can't find burger anywhere that hasn't been blended and mixed with old beef in an attempt to hide and sell it.. every store around here does this shit.. pisses me off


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 20, 2017)

Working amongst the not yet flowers. Hopefully to burn this fat fucker away and reveal the skinnier me trapped under the layers of burgers and cake.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 20, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> I want a cow now.. lol.. for whatever fucked up reason I can't find burger anywhere that hasn't been blended and mixed with old beef in an attempt to hide and sell it.. every store around here is do this shit.. pisses me off


Any small meat markets around your area? You'll pay more but it's worth it. You'll get a choice in just about everything: standard,free range, grass fed, grain finished and everything in between. A place I go to is also licensed to harvest and sell wild game. A number of locals have them come out to kill, butcher and package their own livestock.


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 20, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Any small meat markets around your area? You'll pay more but it's worth it. You'll get a choice in just about everything: standard,free range, grass fed, grain finished and everything in between. A place I go to is also licensed to harvest and sell wild game. A number of locals have them come out to kill, butcher and package their own livestock.


there is one .. and it is pricey , they don't use slime or iodine in their burger so it doesn't keep long.. when I have the extra cash I buy from them.. I'm slowly trying to becomes self reliant and cut all ties with all things I consider wrong .. (f.d.a.) the women and I are trying to decide which meat to grow.. pork or beef and then use the experience for are boy when he joins 4h ..


----------



## ODF (Nov 20, 2017)

Started a new job. My plan is to stay there no more than 6 months but it seems nice.

Performed my first ever hydro feeding. New system. First hydro. Been growing on and off for almost 20 years. Very exciting.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 20, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> I want a cow now.. lol.. for whatever fucked up reason I can't find burger anywhere that hasn't been blended and mixed with old beef in an attempt to hide and sell it.. every store around here is do this shit.. pisses me off


Once you eat fresh grass fed beef you won't want anything else.

Same with any meat. We just took a 420 pound grain fed hog to the meat house. It taste so much better than commercial slop fed pork. We collect and feed acorns the last month or so.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 20, 2017)

Is beef envy a thing? Cause I have that now.

@420God 





















Did everyone else enjoy gazing at the meat? I'm salivating.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 20, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> I want a cow now.. lol.. for whatever fucked up reason I can't find burger anywhere that hasn't been blended and mixed with old beef in an attempt to hide and sell it.. every store around here is do this shit.. pisses me off


Count your blessings; at least they've outlawed "pink slime". 

Remember 99 cent "ground beef"? 
It was mostly pink slime. 
Ever wonder why fast food burgers are WAY more expensive? 
Same reason...


----------



## neosapien (Nov 20, 2017)

420God said:


> Making hamburger.
> 
> View attachment 4045895


Meats murder. I can't believe you can do such a… did you say hamburger???!!!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 20, 2017)

Climbed up into the lofts this morning and got the housewrap up. 

Not easy, the front one is only 30" deep, had to work on my back. Bounced a couple staples off of my safety glasses working upside down reaching for gun.

Have to do something about insulated flooring and it's done.
 

After that, sucked up leaves with tractor all day. 54° tomorrow, I'll be playing with tractor all day. Yard will be clean for a day. Lol. Takes 6 weeks to clean up leaves here. Sometimes I wonder why I wanted 2 acres under oak trees.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 20, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Climbed up into the lofts this morning and got the housewrap up.
> 
> Not easy, the front one is only 30" deep, had to work on my back. Bounced a couple staples off of my safety glasses working upside down reaching for gun.
> 
> ...


Your name is "Lowe"? 

Cool...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 20, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Your name is "Lowe"?
> 
> Cool...


I think they changed it from Home Depot at Ellis Island.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I think they changed it from Home Depot at Ellis Island.


Idiots probably couldn't spell Home Depot


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 20, 2017)

I accomplished heatsrtoke


----------



## dstroy (Nov 21, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I accomplished heatsrtoke


oh shit man, you ok?

what stage? like real heat stroke, or just exhaustion and cramps?


----------



## neosapien (Nov 21, 2017)

Sitting at the dealership waiting to get my wife's car inspected and emissioned. Needs front brakes and the heat shield is loose and makes a god awful noise at about 1500rpm. Bored. Where the nudes at?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 21, 2017)

In a viscous battle with leaves, attacking from every direction in the swirling wind.

Have to run out for ammo, 10 gal. should get me through the season. Maybe.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 21, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Climbed up into the lofts this morning and got the housewrap up.
> 
> Not easy, the front one is only 30" deep, had to work on my back. Bounced a couple staples off of my safety glasses working upside down reaching for gun.
> 
> ...


killer looks good

i figure one of the reasons why you got that property was for the mulch......i have a couple of oak tree on property, i go there dig around a little to get the mulch for my gardens and such.....very good stuff in there....or at least i like to think so....


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4046275
> In a *viscous* battle with leaves, attacking from every direction in the swirling wind.
> 
> Have to run out for ammo, 10 gal. should get me through the season. Maybe.


LOL


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 22, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL


I was close


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 22, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Sitting at the dealership waiting to get my wife's car inspected and emissioned. Needs front brakes and the heat shield is loose and makes a god awful noise at about 1500rpm. Bored. Where the nudes at?


Shoulda brought it by, I would have had one of my people look at it. Where's all the Asian bitches at? I know you know, with your big ass dick.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm meeting @cannabineer at a pub in the mountains today. I'll snap a photograph of us.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm picking up leaves. Miles and miles of leaves. But i did finally buy a shredder so that makes life a lot easier. This should compost up real quick.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 22, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'm meeting @cannabineer at a pub in the mountains today. I'll snap a photograph of us.


Cool


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 22, 2017)

Bought Airline tix to NYC 
 
$300 RT nonstop red eye 
PDX-JFK
5Hr 08 min


----------



## boywonder4200 (Nov 22, 2017)

made turkey dinner a day early

that fucking turkey was just staring at me, couldn't help myself


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 22, 2017)

boywonder4200 said:


> made turkey dinner a day early
> 
> that fucking turkey was just staring at me, couldn't help myself


That’s awesome! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## boywonder4200 (Nov 22, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s awesome! Happy Thanksgiving!


thank you

only another 30 minutes until I can eat


----------



## boywonder4200 (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Nov 22, 2017)

I'd try eating a monkey before I eat turkey again.
The goose pimples make it look like human flesh.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 22, 2017)

Today I got the stock on for making the gravy. That shit will simmer all night long, like a whore on whiskey and cocaine...

Gonna be groovy gravy. 

Meanwhile, here’s Thanksgiving dinner for those who can’t wait:



Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Farmer.J (Nov 22, 2017)

ANC said:


> I'd try eating a monkey before I eat turkey again.
> The goose pimples make it look like human flesh.


Oh buddy, u gotta deep fry it. Tastes better than chicken.


----------



## lokie (Nov 23, 2017)

Young talent. Just remember you saw it here on the net first.


----------



## ANC (Nov 23, 2017)

Yeah, I don't like chicken much either. Only good when it's been barbequed over open wood coals. And then only the skins are good even.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 23, 2017)

lokie said:


> Young talent. Just remember you saw it here on the net first.


Adorable. 

Doesn’t know any gang signs, yet.


----------



## ANC (Nov 23, 2017)

We just finished 3 and a half hours of harvesting. Now having coffee and a big fat joint.
Time to put some bubbly in the fridge.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 23, 2017)

Gonna dose some mambajambas today.



Better buckle up. Shitll knock yer dick in the dirt. 

2ml and I'm toast


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 23, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> Adorable.
> 
> Doesn’t know any gang signs, yet.


Everybody still hates you


----------



## ANC (Nov 23, 2017)

I know one.


----------



## 420God (Nov 23, 2017)

Best I've ever had.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2017)

420God said:


> Best I've ever had.
> 
> View attachment 4047259


Wow, that is really beautiful! Nice job


----------



## v.s one (Nov 23, 2017)

ANC said:


> I'd try eating a monkey before I eat turkey again.
> The goose pimples make it look like human flesh.


I made mine into a Mexican.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 23, 2017)

Some notes on my meeting with @cannabineer 

1. It's interesting/fascinating/humbling talking to someone so much more intelligent than you are. I don't consider myself a dim bulb. But this bear has some serious wattage on me. I could have listened for hours. A pocket dictionary would have been helpful. 

2. He has amazing gay/dirty jokes that will make you blush and giggle simultaneously. 

3. He is meticulous about his gas mileage. 

4. The bartendress looked like she would like it if you peed on her. Maybe in her hair. That's the vibe I got anyway. 

5. He uses a repurposed chemistry flask for his car bong. 

6. His extracts are close to a religious experience. I ate and entire box of Honey Nut Cheerios last night. 

7. We were in pinworms town but I did not see him. 

8. I did not snap a photo of us because we are totally badass outlaws who should not compromise our anonymity. 

 
Near the pub.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 23, 2017)

I changed my signature after it was deleted for me. Sorry to the small children that frequent this site if I offended you.


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 23, 2017)

Went down to the old dredge tailings by the river on the ranch and shot lots of toys .....cap guns and cork guns only... obviously.
 
Me and lil Inda were looking at all the different animal tracks where they cross next to our field to access the river....raccoon,deer,coyote,etc etc

But lil Inda said that was a big foot in the middle there .....and the one he's pointing to was a leprechaun.

Happy thanksgiving everyone


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 23, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Some notes on my meeting with @cannabineer
> 
> 1. It's interesting/fascinating/humbling talking to someone so much more intelligent than you are. I don't consider myself a dim bulb. But this bear has some serious wattage on me. I could have listened for hours. A pocket dictionary would have been helpful.
> 
> ...


I'm so jelly bro/s

If i only had to cruise the 4 to see you i would have already you know it. Bbq coming up my bros. dec 9-10 come on.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 23, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4047328 View attachment 4047329
> Went down to the old dredge tailings by the river on the ranch and shot lots of toys .....cap guns and cork guns only... obviously.
> View attachment 4047332
> Me and lil Inda were looking at all the different animal tracks where they cross next to our field to access the river....raccoon,deer,coyote,etc etc
> ...


Imo, you should teach your boy how to pan for gold. There's shit loads of gold over there still. That first pic looks like a bunch of old tailing piles  I'd work that shit with a metal detector.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 23, 2017)

Shit like this went right through the sluice boxes

If it even got sluiced. Them Chispas are ready to get detected


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 23, 2017)

This is all thats left for now on this turkey day


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 23, 2017)

Good night everyone. Happy thanksgiving.


----------



## thump easy (Nov 23, 2017)

To b or not 2 b for that is the ?


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 23, 2017)

thump easy said:


> To b or not 2 b for that is the ?View attachment 4047392


What, no more tubes for
You anymore?

Them big cubes suck. Good luck my bro.

Straight killing it in 7gal pots of coco blend here


----------



## thump easy (Nov 23, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> What, no more tubes for
> You anymore?
> 
> Them big cubes suck. Good luck my bro.
> ...


Lolz cut it out three pound eat it!!! A light I don't neefd luck I need your blood


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 23, 2017)

thump easy said:


> Lolz cut it out three pound eat it!!! A light I don't neefd luck I need your blood


I dont rock tupur, i rock that 3 per. Know what i’m sayin?


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 23, 2017)

Fuck rockwool


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 23, 2017)

thump easy said:


> Lolz cut it out three pound eat it!!! A light I don't neefd luck I need your blood


I switched to DE’s and went the furthest from hydro i could. Killing it in pots of dirt.
2 lb per light with shitty yielding strains like soco og, etc.

3 per with wedding cake and shit
Like that. In pots of
Dirt


----------



## thump easy (Nov 23, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> What, no more tubes for
> You anymore?
> 
> Them big cubes suck. Good luck my bro.
> ...


. jk but really 3 pounds let me get picsbaby oboma already thick and buba Rockstar
Just veg


----------



## thump easy (Nov 23, 2017)

I'll post pics real big buds in just these cubes 3 pounds no lie I'll post tommorow


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 23, 2017)

thump easy said:


> . jk but really 3 pounds let me get picsView attachment 4047400baby oboma already thick and buba RockstarView attachment 4047401
> Just veg


Oh bro.
My buddy has the same drip setup
As you. Just switched to the same dosing setup like the jungle boys got.

Me, i’m keeping it real hand watering trees.


----------



## thump easy (Nov 23, 2017)

So small yet 3lb per light lolzthis dudes my gronola homeboy from the valley


----------



## thump easy (Nov 23, 2017)

Y so much effort? Small easy to trim easy to handle thump easy homie easy!!!! Perenthasee s just need that gold recepie the real deal no gimics no lies just pure science!!! From this hood nigga


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 23, 2017)

thump easy said:


> I'll post pics real big buds in just these cubes 3 pounds no lie I'll post tommorow


Cant fucking believe you ditched the tubes. I’m so bumbed bro!


----------



## thump easy (Nov 24, 2017)

It's still aroe rockwool let's air in gee bee open minded life is change always


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 24, 2017)

lokie said:


> Young talent. Just remember you saw it here on the net first.


Nah, Andy is the man 








Little freestyle -


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 24, 2017)

thump easy said:


> So small yet 3lb per light lolzView attachment 4047402this dudes my gronola homeboy from the valley


Holy shit, some motha fuckin big ol dicks right there! Damn bro!

You know i’m just fuckin with ya. I got lots of dif setups, but my goto is in big pots of dirt.

Too many plants is a problem.

I get 2-3 per light with bigger plants nowadays. I wanna rock that hydro so bad, but too many plants for how many lights i got.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 24, 2017)

I made it through a holiday without incident


----------



## thump easy (Nov 24, 2017)

What ever happened to the Nepal dude selling tures did anyone do the ture did anyone get raped he wanted 5 gees or some shit like that???


----------



## ANC (Nov 24, 2017)

thump easy said:


> What ever happened to the Nepal dude selling tures did anyone do the ture did anyone get raped he wanted 5 gees or some shit like that???


Dunno, but hey, what fertilizer regime are you running?
I like what I saw. 
Planning to do Rockwool cubes on thin batting instead of the larger cubes below.
Seen it work really well. But anyway, fess up, what are you feeding those ladies.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 24, 2017)

I got a 55 inch 4k smart TV for 320 dollars.


----------



## thump easy (Nov 24, 2017)

ANC said:


> Dunno, but hey, what fertilizer regime are you running?
> I like what I saw.
> Planning to do Rockwool cubes on thin batting instead of the larger cubes below.
> Seen it work really well. But anyway, fess up, what are you feeding those ladies.


In dew time I'll give out some tips


----------



## ANC (Nov 24, 2017)

In due time, I hope you do.
We finished our run yesterday, and I absolutely hated the result of the fertilizer my friends chose to buy.
I've had far better results on shit that is like $1 a bag and meant for tomatoes and veggies.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 24, 2017)

thump easy said:


> To b or not 2 b for that is the ?View attachment 4047392


Those poor castors makes my back hurt, but I'm jelly.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 24, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Those poor castors makes my back hurt, but I'm jelly.


I got three of these coming today. I wish i had them already so i can finish the remodel right now this morning

9 - 4x8 trays on wheels coming right up 

My old ones were only 1-1/2” ones. The 3” ones are gonna work so good. Cant wait


----------



## dstroy (Nov 24, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4047507
> View attachment 4047509
> View attachment 4047510


How’s the smell?


----------



## dangledo (Nov 24, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4047507
> View attachment 4047509
> View attachment 4047510



Well shit on me then pee me clean, that looks amazing!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 24, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I got three of these coming today. I wish i had them already so i can finish the remodel right now this morning
> View attachment 4047515
> 9 - 4x8 trays on wheels coming right up
> 
> My old ones were only 1-1/2” ones. The 3” ones are gonna work so good. Cant wait


charge yer phone


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 24, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Imo, you should teach your boy how to pan for gold. There's shit loads of gold over there still. That first pic looks like a bunch of old tailing piles  I'd work that shit with a metal detector.


We pan little buckets from the tailings piles every now and then. Iil Inda has his vile of gold started .

There's literally about 40 acres of tailings if not more back there.....and the fine gold I find still in them is amazing in certain places.....I've got regular sluices,mini sluices, pans, lots of marijuana and shovels......sadly no time....But it's all down there waiting for when the boys get older.....my gold field is a lil further up the canyon from April-Oct


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 24, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Some notes on my meeting with @cannabineer
> 
> 1. It's interesting/fascinating/humbling talking to someone so much more intelligent than you are. I don't consider myself a dim bulb. But this bear has some serious wattage on me. I could have listened for hours. A pocket dictionary would have been helpful.
> 
> ...


I have texts from this same bear .....and our meetings have been 





I cannot say


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 24, 2017)

dstroy said:


> How’s the smell?


Cherry cough syrup and gas


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 24, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> We pan little buckets from the tailings piles every now and then. Iil Inda has his vile of gold started .
> 
> There's literally about 40 acres of tailings if not more back there.....and the fine gold I find still in them is amazing in certain places.....I've got regular sluices,mini sluices, pans, lots of marijuana and shovels......sadly no time....But it's all down there waiting for when the boys get older.....my gold field is a lil further up the canyon from April-Oct


Hell yeah! You know what im talking about!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 24, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I have texts from this same bear .....and our meetings have been
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I left out the juicy stuff too.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 24, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Cherry cough syrup and gas


As I've been processing the Sour Diesel #3 seeds (@Indacouch ), I've been surprised and delighted by the amazing grape smell! Deep, intense, Welch's grape jelly, yum!!


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 24, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> As I've been processing the Sour Diesel #3 seeds (@Indacouch ), I've been surprised and delighted by the amazing grape smell! Deep, intense, Welch's grape jelly, yum!!


I've got some thats from last year I keep around for sis ......it's so fruity when opened......The Bubba I've been playing around with for the last 7 or 8 years is already almost all gone.....Glad I have literally 1000 seeds or more ....just ran some testers this year .....it was a hit and already almost gone ......the GG and the Kosher are amazing and very well liked .....my favorite smell wise is the GG .....that shit puts off that hot heavy dank smell like nothing I can remember((holy shit)) the longer the cure the hotter the smell 

Double thumbs up.




Me and lil Inda were driving home from grabbing some Big Macs a few minutes ago .....all the sudden he screams and says DAD!!!.....what are you doing .......I said what BUB .........he goes, did you see that sign?.....I said which one ........he says, it said DO NOT PASS......I said,yeah.



He said, why'd you pass it then.....it said not to .....LOL


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 24, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4047507
> View attachment 4047509
> View attachment 4047510


bro, that shit looks incredible. That 3rd pic


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 24, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I've got some thats from last year I keep around for sis ......it's so fruity when opened......The Bubba I've been playing around with for the last 7 or 8 years is already almost all gone.....Glad I have literally 1000 seeds or more ....just ran some testers this year .....it was a hit and already almost gone ......the GG and the Kosher are amazing and very well liked .....my favorite smell wise is the GG .....that shit puts off that hot heavy dank smell like nothing I can remember((holy shit)) the longer the cure the hotter the smell
> 
> Double thumbs up.
> 
> ...


If this was the sign, your son has a point


----------



## 420God (Nov 24, 2017)

Mmmm. Leftovers.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 24, 2017)

420God said:


> Mmmm. Leftovers.
> 
> View attachment 4047720


Nice. Those deep fried turkeys are fucking legit huh!?


----------



## 420God (Nov 24, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Nice. Those deep fried turkeys are fucking legit huh!?


Hell yeah! We barely have any of it left. Surprisingly the white meat was the first to go.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 24, 2017)

420God said:


> Hell yeah! We barely have any of it left. Surprisingly the white meat was the first to go.


I've never had a deep fried turkey. I've heard that it keeps the white meat much moister than roasting, true?


----------



## 420God (Nov 24, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I've never had a deep fried turkey. I've heard that it keeps the white meat much moister than roasting, true?


For sure. Even after sitting out for a while it still melted in your mouth. It never got chalky.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 24, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I've never had a deep fried turkey. I've heard that it keeps the white meat much moister than roasting, true?


We have them at an annual pigroast we go to. It's like the 2nd cumming of Christ in your mouth!


----------



## srh88 (Nov 24, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I got a 55 inch 4k smart TV for 320 dollars.


I got the sharp 55 last night. $298. I just went to help my dad and when I seen why he went I got one too


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 24, 2017)

I picked up a LOT of leaves today.

Have to keep blowing off tractor, leaves jam everywhere, get too many on top of the mower deck and your belt can pop off (or worse).

Bunch to get behind the sheds, ran out of daylight.

Still lots in the oaks, couple weeks to go yet.
Used a half tank of leaf blower getting them way down over the hill into the hollow. Ready to start fresh tomorrow.

Next time it rains I'll put the underlayment for flooring shed in. Have to get that done too, damn leaves!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 24, 2017)

420God said:


> Mmmm. Leftovers.
> 
> View attachment 4047720


Your portion control is admirable. <insert fat guy emoji here>


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 24, 2017)

420God said:


> For sure. Even after sitting out for a while it still melted in your mouth. It never got chalky.


I must try this. Then maybe I can have a sammie that doesn't goo up cuz of so much gravy to keep it from being chalky


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 24, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Your portion control is admirable. <insert fat guy emoji here>


IKR? it's been 3 months since I had potatoes and I reeeeealy love mashed. I could eat a whole plate full.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 24, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I got the sharp 55 last night. $298. I just went to help my dad and when I seen why he went I got one too


Fuck yeah, that's the one i got too. Bought the 3 year warranty tho so it was a little more.. they had a lot they were offering up to 6 per person. I Wanted the fit bit charge 2 but they only had purple ones.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 24, 2017)

My turkeys the best, brine that bitch if you don't already. It will change your life, make you think you're eating chicken .


----------



## neosapien (Nov 24, 2017)

I have a 46" Sharp. It's like 9 years old. Still works fine. So I won't buy a new one til it breaks. Cuz I'm not a consumer whore. But wise investment regardless you guys. Good product. My first ever CD player was also a Sharp.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 24, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4047732
> I picked up a LOT of leaves today.
> View attachment 4047733
> Have to keep blowing off tractor, leaves jam everywhere, get too many on top of the mower deck and your belt can pop off (or worse).
> ...


Them damn leaves will get everywhere on a mower. This time of year i try and blow out every little crevice on em every other property or so. Can definitely do some damage if left unattended. I too have a couple oaks in the yard that refuse to let go. Did manage to crunch up a truck load of leaves tho.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 24, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Fuck yeah, that's the one i got too. Bought the 3 year warranty tho so it was a little more.. they had a lot they were offering up to 6 per person. I Wanted the fit bit charge 2 but they only had purple ones.


Nice I didn't get the warranty. I also got a sound bar because it caught my eye.


----------



## thump easy (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 24, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> *Them damn leaves will get everywhere on a mower. This time of year i try and blow out every little crevice on em every other property or so. Can definitely do some damage if left unattended*. I too have a couple oaks in the yard that refuse to let go. Did manage to crunch up a truck load of leaves tho. View attachment 4047755


This. They suck in water and stay wet, the rust damage in a few months is unbelievable and it's sometimes structural.


----------



## thump easy (Nov 24, 2017)

Taking scientific mesures it's easy fuel


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 24, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> This. They suck in water and stay wet, the rust damage in a few months is unbelievable and it's sometimes structural.


Very true. I once took in an older mower on trade that the guy said wouldn't start. Intake was packed with shredded leaves. Cleaning that out with a simple carb clean and it was sold in no time.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 24, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I must try this. Then maybe I can have a sammie that doesn't goo up cuz of so much gravy to keep it from being chalky


Try it in a roaster oven, mine is a Nesco, with some stuffing it's juicy mmmmmmmm


----------



## ANC (Nov 24, 2017)

Sometimes the little exhaust manifold things on those mowers get choked up with coke as well. Just take it off, fill it with gasoline and set it on fire on a brick or something. The shit will burn off.

I have a gardening contractor that does my lawn every 2 weeks now, so I don't worry about shit like this anymore.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 25, 2017)

I really want to be a better human in real life. I'm not the best version of myself right now. Not physically, yes physically but that's not what I mean. I can't look at a woman and not want to destroy her pussy, it's really out of control. Old ones, fat ones, beautiful ones, ugly ones. It's starting to fuck with my life....


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 25, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I really want to be a better human in real life. I'm not the best version of myself right now. Not physically, yes physically but that's not what I mean. I can't look at a woman and not want to destroy her pussy, it's really out of control. Old ones, fat ones, beautiful ones, ugly ones. It's starting to fuck with my life....


I like to say something knowledgeable.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 25, 2017)

I'm not gunna lie, I'm already feeling more improved since my last post. I'm done with hoe'$, i haven't watched porn in 3 weeks. My comcast froze my porn device and I'm to lazy to call customer service. No porn in a while dude. It's making me realize what a piece of shit I am. God dammit I'm back to square 1, I feel like shit again.why can't I just win a couple million dollars or something? I sware to God I'd live in a normal sized house. I don't even really need anything, bro... I talk to myself like this pretty often, my minds gunna turn to mush before I die, I already know it.... I got some bad ass seeds though, made em myself, so that's pretty good.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 25, 2017)

I found out for me, making square1 a more welcoming place makes it easier returning.

Fuck Comcast.


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 25, 2017)

Sunny Cali


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 25, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I really want to be a better human in real life. I'm not the best version of myself right now. Not physically, yes physically but that's not what I mean. I can't look at a woman and not want to destroy her pussy, it's really out of control. Old ones, fat ones, beautiful ones, ugly ones. It's starting to fuck with my life....





Grandpapy said:


> I like to say something knowledgeable.


FUCK HER RITE IN THE PUSSY!!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 25, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4048119


So you've progressed in your art from sushi and boobs to nugs and boobs; I'm torn


----------



## Bareback (Nov 25, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4048119


Times like this, the like button is inadequate. They should have a love button or at least a like X3 .


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 25, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Times like this, the like button is inadequate. They should have a love button or at least a like X3 .


Once upon a time we could give rep. I miss the good ole days


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 25, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Times like this, the like button is inadequate. They should have a love button or at least a like X3 .


Or an X-ray + zoom + cruise around button.

Just sayin.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 25, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4048119


You're a lucky dude, do you lick her toes?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 25, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> You're a lucky dude, do you lick her toes?


no but i licked her butthole


----------



## dstroy (Nov 25, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> no but i licked her butthole


----------



## neosapien (Nov 25, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> no but i licked her butthole


Is that the context of that pic? "Hey baby, if you stick this nug in your boobs and let me take a pic for my internet fam, I'll lick your butthole".


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 25, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> no but i licked her butthole


My dad once told me "son, When shes on her back and you're getting it in. Right before she's gunna cum, gently stick your tongue in between her toes. Should push her over the edge"


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 25, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Is that the context of that pic? "Hey baby, if you stick this nug in your boobs and let me take a pic for my internet fam, I'll lick your butthole".


haha no she was trimming some bubba kush and stuck it in her boobs and said, "look it's booba kush". lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 25, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> My dad once told me "son, When shes on her back and you're getting it in. Right before she's gunna cum, gently stick your tongue in between her toes. Should push her over the edge"


My dad once told me, "Son, never trust a woman who shows up to the bar by herself."

Sound advice.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 25, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> My dad once told me, "Son, never trust a woman who shows up to the bar by herself."
> 
> Sound advice.


Your dad sounds like an intelligent guy.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 25, 2017)

sup baby girl, lemme lick on yer poop juice-
Opened up her anus full of milk and fruit loops-
a pinky up inside while i suck on her couscous-
im eating asian but i'm still gettin' all of my food groups-

*drops mic and dildo*


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## 420God (Nov 26, 2017)

Yesterday was my 12th week of working out. There's not much change since my 8th week so I didn't take a pic. My weight has been fluctuating quite a bit but so far I've gained a solid 10lbs of muscle.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 26, 2017)

420God said:


> Yesterday was my 12th week of working out. There's not much change since my 8th week so I didn't take a pic. My weight has been fluctuating quite a bit but so far I've gained a solid 10lbs of muscle.


send nudes.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 26, 2017)

420God said:


> … so I didn't take a pic.


Annie and dannyboy…


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 26, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> Bullshit. You need to crawl back into that cesspool until you RULE that shit! Never backwards, always forwards.
> 
> Let us know when you freak a nun in public. That will be a milestone.
> 
> ...


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 26, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Annie and dannyboy…


----------



## neosapien (Nov 26, 2017)

Also…. Dannyboy'ssexyass was saved in my auto complete.


cannabineer said:


>


You already had the nudes request covered!


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 26, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm not gunna lie, I'm already feeling more improved since my last post. I'm done with hoe'$, i haven't watched porn in 3 weeks. My comcast froze my porn device and I'm to lazy to call customer service. No porn in a while dude. It's making me realize what a piece of shit I am. God dammit I'm back to square 1, I feel like shit again.why can't I just win a couple million dollars or something? I sware to God I'd live in a normal sized house. I don't even really need anything, bro... I talk to myself like this pretty often, my minds gunna turn to mush before I die, I already know it.... I got some bad ass seeds though, made em myself, so that's pretty good.


A wise man once told me to jack off 4 times a day for mental clarity


----------



## 420God (Nov 26, 2017)

Decided to post a pic anyway, don't want to disappoint my fans. 

Had my wife take the pic so I can get different lighting, my bathroom vanity light doesn't show enough dimension.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2017)

420God said:


> Decided to post a pic anyway, don't want to disappoint my fans.
> 
> Had my wife take the pic so I can get different lighting, my bathroom vanity light doesn't show enough dimension.
> 
> View attachment 4048726


Now I have something to give thanks for! I can see the bulk and the trimming, you are coming together amazingly fast! Way to go into winter.


----------



## 420God (Nov 26, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Now I have something to give thanks for! I can see the bulk and the trimming, you are coming together amazingly fast! Way to go into winter.


Right now I'm focusing on my upper body, just trying to bulk up. At the end of winter I'll start cardio to get that chiseled look.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 26, 2017)

420God said:


> Decided to post a pic anyway, don't want to disappoint my fans.
> 
> Had my wife take the pic so I can get different lighting, my bathroom vanity light doesn't show enough dimension.
> 
> View attachment 4048726


I jizzed before I started jacking off...




But I decided to go ahead and jack off anyway.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 26, 2017)

420God said:


> Decided to post a pic anyway, don't want to disappoint my fans.
> 
> Had my wife take the pic so I can get different lighting, my bathroom vanity light doesn't show enough dimension.
> 
> View attachment 4048726


You wanna wrassle


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 26, 2017)

420God said:


> Decided to post a pic anyway, don't want to disappoint my fans.
> 
> Had my wife take the pic so I can get different lighting, my bathroom vanity light doesn't show enough dimension.
> 
> View attachment 4048726


You look great! Nice work. It should start to get really fun getting the chiseled look and focusing on those extra special muscles. Do you have a trainer or use books to help guide you ?


----------



## 420God (Nov 26, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> You look great! Nice work. It should start to get really fun getting the chiseled look and focusing on those extra special muscles. Do you have a trainer or use books to help guide you ?


@Indacouch has been coaching me. No gym membership. All at home with a weight bench and free weights. It's the first thing I do right after I wake up.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 26, 2017)

420God said:


> @Indacouch has been coaching me. No gym membership. All at home with a weight bench and free weights. It's the first thing I do right after I wake up.


Indacouch is an excellent coach! That’s dedication, focus and motivation . Can we please see what Indacouch looks like now?


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 26, 2017)

420God said:


> @Indacouch has been coaching me. No gym membership. All at home with a weight bench and free weights. It's the first thing I do right after I wake up.





Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Indacouch is an excellent coach! That’s dedication, focus and motivation . Can we please see what Indacouch looks like now?


How did I know this was coming ...lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 26, 2017)

420God said:


> Decided to post a pic anyway, don't want to disappoint my fans.
> 
> Had my wife take the pic so I can get different lighting, my bathroom vanity light doesn't show enough dimension.
> 
> View attachment 4048726


hey bro, stop trying to take my ladies. Just because you look hella fine as fuck doesn't mean you should post sexy ass pictures on my turf. Yeah I saved it but that's only so I can masterbate to it later.


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 26, 2017)

Not what I use to be before the shoulder injury......getting back at it slow though. #kids lol




@Dr.Amber Trichome


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> How did I know this was coming ...lol


Hey, why aren't you turning me into a machine? Asshole!


Indacouch said:


> Not what I use to be before the shoulder injury......getting back at it slow though. #kids lol
> 
> View attachment 4048825


Wtf you should have told me , I'm way fucking behind now. You guys are fucking up my sunday, man.


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 26, 2017)

420God said:


> Decided to post a pic anyway, don't want to disappoint my fans.
> 
> Had my wife take the pic so I can get different lighting, my bathroom vanity light doesn't show enough dimension.
> 
> View attachment 4048726


Looking good dude ....keep it up.

The hardest part is the plateus inbetween gains. Feels like nothing is changing and then BOOM, more gains.....awesome job 420


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Looking good dude ....keep it up.
> 
> The hardest part is the plateus inbetween gains. Feels like nothing is changing and then BOOM, more gains.....awesome job 420


How might one aquire some of these "gains " you speak of? Will my local walmart carry them or is it something I gotta order online?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 26, 2017)

The Chiefs lost -- to Buffalo! 
SMH


----------



## lokie (Nov 26, 2017)

Happy Anniversary to my mom and dad.






My dad is not very sentimental or big in the romance department so my mom went
shopping for her own present. It would not have made any difference if he went with her or not. She ALWAYS gets what she wants.






My sister made reservations at the 5 star hotel downtown.






My dad was getting restless waiting for everyone to arrive.






My wife decided to have a mimosa while we waited.






My sister and her family finally arrived.

My nephew and his GF seemed to help each other with their meals.






By the 3rd trip to the buffet my brother in law was looking a bit flushed but being the trooper he is he kept going.






My niece was dressed very nice.






Butt her BF did not have a lot to say the whole time.






I tried to keep a log so I could keep this post real.






When everyone had finished and the follies were over it was agreed that today was a good day.

Then it was time for synchronized napping.


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 26, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> How might one aquire some of these "gains " you speak of? Will my local walmart carry them or is it something I gotta order online?


All depends what route you wana go ((wink)).....I use vitamin shop nowadays ....but I used wal mart protein powders and pre workouts when I started.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> All depends what route you wana go ((wink)).....I use vitamin shop nowadays ....but I used wal mart protein powders and pre workouts when I started.


I started doing girl push-ups, how many of these do I need to do to look like a god? Should I lose weight first or get swole and lose weight at the same time? I got a gym membership I'll go if you want, Let me know.


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 26, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I started doing girl push-ups, how many of these do I need to do to look like a god? Should I lose weight first or get stole and lose weight at the same time? I got a gym membership I'll go if you want, Let me know.


I personally think your perfect just the way you are sunshine.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I personally think your perfect just the way you are sunshine.


Yeah you're probably right, I'd be a weapon of ass destruction with that much muscle. Seriously though, I feel like your hella not letting me be buff right now.


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 26, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Yeah you're probably right, I'd be a weapon of ass destruction with that much muscle. Seriously though, I feel like your hella not letting me be buff right now.


K fine.......712 girl push ups and your there.


Now I have no fucking secrets left.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> K fine.......712 girl push ups and your there.
> 
> 
> Now I have no fucking secrets left.


Just finished my last set, thanks.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 26, 2017)

lokie said:


> Happy Anniversary to my mom and dad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to your parents. That's an amazing accomplishment.

Btw your niece's bf looks a lot like my supervisor I think they may be related.


----------



## ScoobyDoo90 (Nov 26, 2017)

Was finaly able to anal orgasm with fire hydrant


----------



## 420God (Nov 26, 2017)

Got the Xmas tree up.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 26, 2017)

420God said:


> Got the Xmas tree up.
> 
> View attachment 4048912


Nice. I always had a rule of thumb. If you go to someones house and they don't have a bookeshelf with a lot of books, do not fuck them.

You'd totally get the D


----------



## v.s one (Nov 26, 2017)

420God said:


> Got the Xmas tree up.
> 
> View attachment 4048912


Looks nice!! Is it a real tree?


----------



## 420God (Nov 26, 2017)

v.s one said:


> Looks nice!! Is it a real tree?


It's fake. I don't like the mess real ones make.


----------



## v.s one (Nov 26, 2017)

420God said:


> It's fake. I don't like the mess real ones make.


I used to like how the real ones make your house smell. After my lady told me how much money you spend a year times it by ten years. I said ok honey get whatever.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 26, 2017)

ScoobyDoo90 said:


> Was finaly able to anal orgasm with fire hydrant


I award you the much coveted banana sticker.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 26, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> I award you the much coveted banana sticker.
> 
> View attachment 4048956


We have a sticker for you too.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 26, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> I award you the much coveted banana sticker.
> 
> View attachment 4048956


Why do you try so hard?


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 26, 2017)

ScoobyDoo90 said:


> Was finaly able to anal orgasm with fire hydrant





Zoom Rabbit said:


> I award you the much coveted banana sticker.
> 
> View attachment 4048956


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 26, 2017)

Strange sunrise this morning. Kinda blinding. Only comes up there in winter, the earth must be shifting again.

Picked up leaves all day again. This unusual bottle leached out of the dirt. I've found quite a few of them here before.
 
Starting to think this place was once owned by somebody into drugs.
 
Heard something rustling leaves while I was cleaning up. A big ass turkey, he flew to center of tree. They like to run around in the leaves more than they like to fly.


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 26, 2017)

@neosapien 

Lil Inda has been playing a ninja game on his X-box lately. He asked me what the ninjas real name was.....((yep you guessed it))......so for the last week or more he's been saying Dad, let's play some Neo Ninja ...lol 

((Bow for being a household name))


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 26, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Why do you try so hard?


At least he didn't post that bong emoji again. I've got to remember to log in before I browse RIU, some of the threads won't make sense but the urge to commit suicide goes down considerably.

I think I have something like 40 people on ignore now.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4048970


Okay, you can have one, too. 

Jesus.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 26, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Nice. I always had a rule of thumb. If you go to someones house and they don't have a bookeshelf with a lot of books, do not fuck them.
> 
> You'd totally get the D


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 26, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> At least he didn't post that bong emoji again. I've got to remember to log in before I browse RIU, some of the threads won't make sense but the urge to commit suicide goes down considerably.
> 
> I think I have something like 40 people on ignore now.


I have a bunch on my ignore list too. Most of them are socks and have either been banned or abandoned by their puppet masters. 
But I do occasionally take people off the list.


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 26, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> Okay, you can have one, too.
> 
> Jesus.


Nah, you can suck my dick instead.

P.S. There's a religion thread for Jesus posts.......fuckin noob


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 26, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Why do you try so hard?


I think everyone should try harder.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 26, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> I think everyone should try harder.


Why? 
Square peg, round hole.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> @neosapien
> 
> Lil Inda has been playing a ninja game on his X-box lately. He asked me what the ninjas real name was.....((yep you guessed it))......so for the last week or more he's been saying Dad, let's play some Neo Ninja ...lol
> 
> ((Bow for being a household name))


I don't think I've ever been so humbled in my entire pathetic fucking life. 

(( tiny ninja bow of mutual respect))


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 26, 2017)

Ha ha ha! 

Lotta trolls going on my ignore list today. This will improve my online experience greatly. 

Thanks.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 26, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> Ha ha ha!
> 
> Lotta trolls going on my ignore list today. This will improve my online experience greatly.
> 
> Thanks.


Pick me! 
Please -- for the love of god, pick me!


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 26, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Pick me!
> Please -- for the love of god, pick me!


Sorry. You just aren’t unreasonable enough. 

Perhaps if you drank more...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 26, 2017)

I think everyone should put zoom anus on ignore. Then maybe he’d get the fucking hint.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 26, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> Ha ha ha!
> 
> Lotta trolls going on my ignore list today. This will improve my online experience greatly.
> 
> Thanks.


Put everyone on ignore and enjoy the site by yourself.

Kinda like you do now.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 26, 2017)

Zoom Anus said:


> Sorry. You just aren’t unreasonable enough.
> 
> Perhaps if you drank more...


@Gary Goodson Zoom Anus, #good one.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 26, 2017)

Lol. Let's review:

No one likes him at grass shitty so he comes here...

Where no one likes him.

He puts everyone except a few socks on ignore and hangs out by himself.

Just like in real life.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 26, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Lol. Let's review:
> 
> No one likes him at grass shitty so he comes here...
> 
> ...


Yep, sounds about right.

Either way, get da fuck out of our amazing accomplishment thread with your non-amazing-accomplishments!


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 26, 2017)

neosapien said:


> @Gary Goodson Zoom Anus, #good one.


Dicks and anuses...

What is it with this place? It’s not that I’m not supportive of homosexuals and their social freedom, but this much overt homoerotic obsession isn’t found outside of Rio. Is there a gay search engine that sends you guys here? 

Just be yourselves. Don’t mind me.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 26, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Yep, sounds about right.
> 
> Either way, get da fuck out of our amazing accomplishment thread with your non-amazing-accomplishments!
> 
> View attachment 4048985


I accomplished something after all. 

Back on topic...


----------



## neosapien (Nov 26, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> I accomplished something after all.
> 
> Back on topic...


Yes, you accomplished me using my 2 favorite long held gifs on you. In one sitting. I guess if you like being the longest turd in the toilet…


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 26, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Yes, you accomplished me using my 2 favorite long held gifs on you. In one sitting. I guess if you like being the longest turd in the toilet…


I like how he put me on ignore but still reads all my posts.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 26, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Yes, you accomplished me using my 2 favorite long held gifs on you. In one sitting. I guess if you like being the longest turd in the toilet…


Well, it seems to have kept you entertained this long, at least...

That will be $3.50.

I have a life, though. I have to go do that, now. I’ll check in on the Zoom Hate Show later.


----------



## 420God (Nov 26, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Yes, you accomplished me using my 2 favorite long held gifs on you. In one sitting. I guess if you like being the longest turd in the toilet…


I've had this one saved for a while now. Haven't found a good spot to use it.
 

Wife doesn't even ask anymore when she goes through my phone.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 26, 2017)

420God said:


> I've had this one saved for a while now. Haven't found a good spot to use it.
> View attachment 4048990
> 
> Wife doesn't even ask anymore when she goes through my phone.


Wow. That's fucking beautiful.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 26, 2017)

420God said:


> I've had this one saved for a while now. Haven't found a good spot to use it.
> View attachment 4048990
> 
> Wife doesn't even ask anymore when she goes through my phone.


That picture brought a tear to my eye. Almost as majestic as @Indacouch fuck.

And yeah my wife used to be like, "why did you look up "penis ninja gif"?

She gets it now.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 26, 2017)

Mrs. Stool is cooking tofu gyros. It just ain't right...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 26, 2017)

I keep getting calls from Grasscity investigators asking if I have any information about this fugitive. 
 
If anyone sees him, tell him there's some people looking for him.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 26, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> Dicks and anuses...
> 
> What is it with this place? It’s not that I’m not supportive of homosexuals and their social freedom, but this much overt homoerotic obsession isn’t found outside of Rio. Is there a gay search engine that sends you guys here?
> 
> Just be yourselves. Don’t mind me.


WTF you miss spelled riu . You spelled it it rio ssh


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 26, 2017)

Tis the season...


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 26, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> That picture brought a tear to my eye. Almost as majestic as @Indacouch fuck.
> 
> And yeah my wife used to be like, "why did you look up "penis ninja gif"?
> 
> She gets it now.


My chicks always asking me why I have so many pictures of ugly little Dick's on my phone. she still doesn't get it.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 26, 2017)

Bareback said:


> WTF you miss spelled riu . You spelled it it rio ssh


He's not the brightest bulb in the growroom...


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 26, 2017)

CFL status


----------



## Possum1 (Nov 26, 2017)

Ok, not to derail the thread too much...but the wife and I chopped the heads off a bunch of cocks today.
 
Lightly edited for more delicate sensibilities. 
21 Birds total. Feels good to have 100 pounds of wholesome meat in the freezer.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 26, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> Ok, not to derail the thread too much...but the wife and I chopped the heads off a bunch of cocks today.
> View attachment 4049024
> Lightly edited for more delicate sensibilities.
> 21 Birds total. Feels good to have 100 pounds of wholesome meat in the freezer.


OK

what's REALLY under the cloud?

And remember, you're still under oath.
(it's part of the TOS you signed off on)


----------



## Possum1 (Nov 26, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> OK
> 
> what's REALLY under the cloud?
> 
> ...


Headless cocks and puddles of blood, of course, lol. 
The dog (other german shepherd thread) ate 4 whole heads before we could stop him, a dozen hearts, one whole wing, and anything else he could sneak off with. Imagine he'll be walking funny for awhile if those beaks pass.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> Ha ha ha!
> 
> Lotta trolls going on my ignore list today. This will improve my online experience greatly.
> 
> Thanks.


I'm still lolling because dipshit boy still does not realize WE ARE ALL TROLLS in this forum. LOL and thank you all.


----------



## Possum1 (Nov 26, 2017)

Wife was a trooper. Former city girl. Went in and caught each one, held wings while I stretched neck and chopped. Kept eyes closed whole time, but got it done.
Then she skinned the first half, breast down to wing and foot joints, and I did the rest. No plucking as we eat skin off anyway, and I hate that smell.
About 8 hours total, walking around to vacuum bagged in freezer.
Got a 6 pounder resting in fridge. Put him in the brine tomorrow, smoking it on tuesday. Been a long time (when I was a kid on a farm) since I had poultry thats never seen a freezer.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> CFL status


Finshaggy CFL even!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> Wife was a trooper. .....snip....


State or storm?


----------



## Possum1 (Nov 26, 2017)

She's got really good aim. Competitive in local USPSA, so I'm going with state, as we all know how storm troopers shoot.


----------



## 420God (Nov 26, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> Wife was a trooper. Former city girl. Went in and caught each one, held wings while I stretched neck and chopped. Kept eyes closed whole time, but got it done.
> Then she skinned the first half, breast down to wing and foot joints, and I did the rest. No plucking as we eat skin off anyway, and I hate that smell.
> About 8 hours total, walking around to vacuum bagged in freezer.
> Got a 6 pounder resting in fridge. Put him in the brine tomorrow, smoking it on tuesday. Been a long time (when I was a kid on a farm) since I had poultry thats never seen a freezer.


How many did you throw into the yard and watch run around for a while?


----------



## Possum1 (Nov 26, 2017)

One feisty boy got loose. Dog really wanted to get him, but called off and wife threw coat on him. Tried to keep the stress hormones down, but probly should have moved the head chopping log out of site


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 26, 2017)

@420God 

Hope you're ready for overtime tonight.


----------



## 420God (Nov 26, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> @420God
> 
> Hope you're ready for overtime tonight.


Looks like it, and I'm nodding off from some really good dabs.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 26, 2017)

420God said:


> Looks like it, and I'm nodding off from some really good dabs.


I feel like we just robbed a Walmart.

I'll take it though. Great down to the wire game.

You guys have too many people hurt this year.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 26, 2017)

420God said:


> Decided to post a pic anyway, don't want to disappoint my fans.
> 
> Had my wife take the pic so I can get different lighting, my bathroom vanity light doesn't show enough dimension.
> 
> View attachment 4048726


Damn dude - you are lookin great.
Here's a fairly recent pic of my brother and I taking down some trees @ my folks house.
I'm the fat guy that is trying to get a tan.


----------



## thump easy (Nov 26, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Damn dude - you are lookin great.
> Here's a fairly recent pic of my brother and I taking down some trees @ my folks house.
> I'm the fat guy that is trying to get a tan. View attachment 4049073


Dam riped!!!! M abe I should get back to it one more [email protected]


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 27, 2017)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> Dicks and anuses...
> 
> What is it with this place? It’s not that I’m not supportive of homosexuals and their social freedom, but this much overt homoerotic obsession isn’t found outside of Rio. Is there a gay search engine that sends you guys here?
> 
> Just be yourselves. Don’t mind me.


Wana see my penis??


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 27, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> One feisty boy got loose. Dog really wanted to get him, but called off and wife threw coat on him. Tried to keep the stress hormones down, but probly should have moved the head chopping log out of site
> View attachment 4049034


I have that same motion detector


----------



## Possum1 (Nov 27, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I have that same motion detector


Something snuck in a low spot and under electric fence, and got 1 chicken 2 nights before. Moved the coop closer to bedroom window and had the shotgun ready. No takers.
Coop is made to move every day (or twice a day near the end). Now have a well fertilized lawn, just a few big clumps to rake if I didnt move them quick enough.


----------



## ANC (Nov 27, 2017)

Better set the Rollitup synchronized dissing team on it.

Had an interesting day, Had to take the wife to the emergency room with a bad stomach bug.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 27, 2017)

ANC said:


> Better set the Rollitup synchronized dissing team on it.
> 
> Had an interesting day, Had to take the wife to the emergency room with a bad stomach bug.


Yeah my wife is sick too. Hers just seems like a bad cold. Looks like I got to take lil neo to ninja practice tonight. For the first time. I wonder if there'll be milfs there.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 27, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Yeah my wife is sick too. Hers just seems like a bad cold. Looks like I got to take lil neo to ninja practice tonight. For the first time. I wonder if there'll be milfs there.


One of my buddies pulls tons of tail out of a BJJ school teaching kids in his spare time. Prolly helps that he looks like a statue or something too.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 27, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> Something snuck in a low spot and under electric fence, and got 1 chicken 2 nights before. Moved the coop closer to bedroom window and had the shotgun ready. No takers.
> Coop is made to move every day (or twice a day near the end). Now have a well fertilized lawn, just a few big clumps to rake if I didnt move them quick enough.


Our chickens run free during the day but we lock them up at night. There is a run outside their coop that has fence on the roof and fence on the ground to keep anything from digging under. There is fence on the ground under the coop walls as well to keep anything from digging under. We still occasionally loose a chicken or two. 

We let hens raise their diddles roaming free. We lose about 50% but the ones that are left are the smart ones.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 27, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Our chickens run free during the day but we lock them up at night. There is a run outside their coop that has fence on the roof and French on the ground to keep anything from digging under. There is fence on the ground under the coop walls as well to keep anything from digging under. We still occasionally loose a chicken or two.
> 
> We let hens raise their diddles roaming free. *We lose about 50% but the ones that are left are the smart ones*.


Darwinian selection, nice. Careful though, one day you go to butcher some and you may have a surprise


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 27, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Darwinian selection, nice. Careful though, one day you go to butcher some and you may have a surprise


Lol.

Planet of the chickens.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Nov 27, 2017)

CHickens are like winged rats, they will eat shit if you let them. 
I'm not eating anything off those wild chickens


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 27, 2017)

ANC said:


> CHickens are like winged rats, they will eat shit if you let them.
> I'm not eating anything off those wild chickens


Wild chickens are the best as are their eggs. Darker yolks and richer flavor. I like the bit of game taste they get.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 27, 2017)

Day 2 no booze. Doesnt sound like much but its a pretty good start for a boozer like myself. Been in a pretty shitty place mentally lately and its time for me to stop hiding behind alcohol and face some demons. I've caused a lot of pain to the ones I love most and im just not the guy I used to be. I need to find that guy that's fun and loving and cares about others. I'm none of those things these days. Ok I'm done. Thanks for listening.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 27, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Day 2 no booze. Doesnt sound like much but its a pretty good start for a boozer like myself. Been in a pretty shitty place mentally lately and its time for me to stop hiding behind alcohol and face some demons. I've caused a lot of pain to the ones I love most and im just not the guy I used to be. I need to find that guy that's fun and loving and cares about others. I'm none of those things these days. Ok I'm done. Thanks for listening.


It gets easier. I was a very heavy drinker for a number of years. 18-24 pack on work days and even more on weekends. 

I drank heavy to forget some things. I had to face them.


----------



## ANC (Nov 27, 2017)

Ex drinker here too. It holds no appeal any longer.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 27, 2017)

I still drink a drink or two every now and then. On rare occasion ill drink a six pack. 

I think back on some of the stupid things I did while drinking and feel ashamed of it.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 27, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I still drink a drink or two every now and then. On rare occasion ill drink a six pack.
> 
> I think back on some of the stupid things I did while drinking and feel ashamed of it.


I'm pretty ashamed at the moment. I fucked up pretty bad and may have ruined everything I've worked so hard for. Kind of at a loss right now. Like I don't know if i can fix this.


----------



## lokie (Nov 27, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Day 2 no booze. Doesnt sound like much but its a pretty good start for a boozer like myself. Been in a pretty shitty place mentally lately and its time for me to stop hiding behind alcohol and face some demons. I've caused a lot of pain to the ones I love most and im just not the guy I used to be. I need to find that guy that's fun and loving and cares about others. I'm none of those things these days. Ok I'm done. Thanks for listening.


My turning point was getting tired of hearing "I'm not talking to you because you're drunk"
even at times I was not. So I cast my crutch aside just to deprive them of one.

I still have a few from time to time but now when I have something on my mind there is
one less excuse to avoid the inevitable.

A win win for everyone depending on how you look at it.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 27, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I'm pretty ashamed at the moment. I fucked up pretty bad and may have ruined everything I've worked so hard for. Kind of at a loss right now. Like I don't know if i can fix this.


I know this sounds cliche but all you can do is take one day at a time. Forgive yourself. If not it will eat you alive. Work a little at a time to rebuild your life.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 27, 2017)

@Jimmyjonestoo i recently had to take an inventory on myself. I was drinking at least 6 beers a day (heavy ipa'a a lot of times).

Booze has gotten me in so much trouble over the years. Legal, family etc etc.

The 6 pack a day was a major tone down from what I used to drink daily. But it wasn't working either. It was like I needed 6 beers to be happy. I just wasn't myself anymore.

October 1 I went to Oktoberfest and drank 4 32oz steins of IPA. Someone yelled at our car on the way home and I followed them home and shit got ugly and policey.

After that day I didn't drink for all of October. November I had some glasses of wine (1-2) and I drank 2 beers with bear and one on tc when I got home.

I had a "boys night" on Monday and drank 2 bottles of wine and 10 beers. I had a 2 day hangover. That's when I decided I can't get drunk anymore. It's simply not worth the price of admission.

3 beers is like my limit now. And nothing on weekdays.

"You are a 100% better person" - my wife.

The only shitty thing is I haven't gone on tc much because those fuckers make me wanna DRINK!

Sorry if that was too long, too much info etc. but you're post struck a chord.

I think a lot of us are there or have been there.

we're here if you need to talk brotha.

Ps. I've lost 11 pounds. Lol.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 27, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> @Jimmyjonestoo i recently had to take an inventory on myself. I was drinking at least 6 beers a day (heavy ipa'a a lot of times).
> 
> Booze has gotten me in so much trouble over the years. Legal, family etc etc.
> 
> ...


Thank you and definitely not too long. At this point in my life if i had a day i only drank 6 beers I'd probably consider it a day off. I have a temper when i over do it, which is a lot these days, and Saturday night i really over did it. I put someone i love in danger by acting like an asshole over some shit that wouldn't bother me sober. A serious eye opening experience. I appreciate your sharing and your words of encouragement.


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 27, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


>


I told you please no pictures from Fuck Farms .....but since it's you il let it slide.


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 27, 2017)

What's this thread about..... I'm drunk 



((Burp))


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 27, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Day 2 no booze. Doesnt sound like much but its a pretty good start for a boozer like myself. Been in a pretty shitty place mentally lately and its time for me to stop hiding behind alcohol and face some demons. I've caused a lot of pain to the ones I love most and im just not the guy I used to be. I need to find that guy that's fun and loving and cares about others. I'm none of those things these days. Ok I'm done. Thanks for listening.


Ok pass the chip. I'm in the same boat, day 4 in a long time of no alcohol. Drink a case/ bottle just to fall asleep some nights, wake up crack a beer or anything really. Start getting the shakes in front of everyone by lunch. Yeah that's cool.
Last two days were weird though as far as withdrawals go, auditory/visual hallucinations, and almost felt like I flipped into a seizure today.
Might as well be shooting speedballs into the main vein under my cock the way I've been treating it. (miss you pinworm)
I'm going to give it a good break back to normalcy.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 27, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I told you please no pictures from Fuck Farms .....but since it's you il let it slide.


Wait now. I'm the one with killer cock.


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 27, 2017)

Started my GSD in personal protection training ( bite suit ). Today was his first day things went well he picked it up pretty fast. 6 months to go then I'll start him on scent detection training

Edit: by age two he'll be better than most police K9's around here


----------



## neosapien (Nov 27, 2017)

Karate was fine. The sensei was cordial and introduced himself to me. No milfs though. All dads and grandpas. We all got fleeced.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 27, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Karate was fine. The sensei was cordial and introduced himself to me. No milfs though. All dads and grandpas. We all got fleeced.


LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 27, 2017)

@Jimmyjonestoo 
Ditto to what Bobby posted. I had my period as well, fortunately no serious legal affects. Sounds trite but it's true, one can begin afresh and it will work if one is serious. Best wishes bud


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 27, 2017)

@Jimmyjonestoo i feel for you brother. As everyone has said, we’ve all been there. Honestly I’m still there. I’ve tried quitting before but always end up drinking again. Funny, I quit smoking cigs cold turkey and haven’t smoked any weed in at least a month or more. 

I do feel like I’m about ready to give beer up too... it does take its toll and just doesn’t seem worth it anymore. 


But yet, I type this with a beer in my hand


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 27, 2017)

Everytime I've been in handcuffs I've been blackout drunk. Argue with my sober wife for no reason etc. I will never begin to fathom how alcohol is legal and weed isn't. I don't think I'll ever stop drinking completely. I love beer and wine. But I'm honestly scared of getting drunk now.

That's how bad the hangovers have become. I'm 36 and they just keep getting worse. If it wasn't for the hangovers I would not be at this point. I'm starting to not like the feeling of losing control too though.

OH!!! and the other biggest reason ever is my daughter. No, not some cheesy shit like, "I realized I need to be better for her"... LOL... it's Because she doesn't give a FUCK how hungover I am. 6AM on the button she's awake and ready to party. I simply can't handle a baby while hungover. It's my version of Hell.

@Gary Goodson and I have talked about all this shit before. The struggle is real!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 27, 2017)

Are we all fucking related or WHAT?

Like you bastards are reading my mind.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 27, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> Started my GSD in personal protection training ( bite suit ). Today was his first day things went well he picked it up pretty fast. 6 months to go then I'll start him on scent detection training
> 
> Edit: by age two he'll be better than most police K9's around here


We have a registered S.A. Boerboel & one of the rules of the SABBS is if they are ever "Bite trained" they are disqualified from the register (pretty much black balled).

He's 160 with a bucket full of big pretty ivory - I would really hate for him to be comfortable using them on people (or anything for that matter).


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 27, 2017)

I mowed my yard, my mom's yard, got all my laundry done, and worked on that free junk bass guitar I got some more. The replacement neck needs a new nut and the one I replaced that one with is a little too short width wise, so I measured the old one and looked on ebay. Turns out that most of the ones that width are for 5 strings, so if I have to wind up replacing the pickups in it I'm going to go ahead and convert it to a 5.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 27, 2017)

I got paid today. I have been sawing at the mill for three weeks and have produced 7500 board feet . I made enough sawdust to bury a pickup truck. And today...... today was payday. 

I have costumers lined up for the mill. And my new duty's at my day job are putting a crimp in my style. At least it ain't a 100° everyday now, I think a lot of this dude's was waiting on the temps to drop before cutting their trees. 

I'm too damn exhausted to think of something clever to say. 

Ohh penises .


----------



## lokie (Nov 27, 2017)

Good job!


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 27, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We have a registered S.A. Boerboel & one of the rules of the SABBS is if they are ever "Bite trained" they are disqualified from the register (pretty much black balled).
> 
> He's 160 with a bucket full of big pretty ivory - I would really hate for him to be comfortable using them on people (or anything for that matter).


My Shepherd is from a Western European ( Germany) bloodline he is a working line. He will only get to a weight of 70-80lbs unlike the 100+lb American bloodlines. When bite training the bite is the reward so to say. I dont want him to have to ever use this training. I am training him to be a model Shepherd.He has learned his basic and advanced obedience as well as fly ball. Hes learning his bite training over the next 6 months its enough time to master it and move on. Scent training is last and will be his weekly work for the rest of his life


----------



## Bareback (Nov 27, 2017)

lokie said:


> Good job!


Crazy story man, one of my neighbors built one of the '33s seen in their videos I think it's the red one in the sharp dressed man vid. This dude builds the baddest rides, way to nice for my neck of the woods. He has millions of dollars worth of cars and bikes , unbelievable stuff , like a 429 cobra jet , several GT 350 bosses, and a '56 pan head police special with the original hemet. He's easy to talk to expect he talks way over my head, but if I need advice I can go knock on his door and he always takes time to help.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 27, 2017)

I scored a 11k btu dual hose portable ac for under $90! On amazon. If you ever look at something on amazon they will have another price under the item that says “used and new from $$$” It doesn’t always mean it’s actually been used. Sometimes it’s just an open box item or a return.

It was actually listed used/open box for $99 but when it got here it was missing the remote, so I called amazon and they gave me a $10 credit on my account. And asked me to contact the 3rd party seller because they just handle the shipping for that seller. I send the seller an email and they said “fuck returning it, we’ll just give your bitch ass a $25 credit back on your debit card. And your hoe ass can order the part yourself!” And I was all like “that’s what’s up bitch! Let’s do it”

At this point I got $35 bucks back on a $99 item that normally sells for close to $400. So I go the the manufacturers website and the remote is only $19! Fuck yeah. It was also missing some screws but they were only like $1 at home deep throat.

After credits and refunds and buying parts I’m at about $86-$87 spent total


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 27, 2017)

Finished up the Nugbox XL today... Well. The wiring side at least. Still got to do something about the paint. Might even put in some mylar/panda film instead. I'm kinda over painting things. Just doing the thermal tests now. 25°c room temp. 50% light dimming. Exhaust fan at 100%.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 28, 2017)

If I weren't a workaholic I'd be an alcoholic







Idle hands and whatnot


----------



## neosapien (Nov 28, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Finished up the Nugbox XL today... Well. The wiring side at least. Still got to do something about the paint. Might even put in some mylar/panda film instead. I'm kinda over painting things. View attachment 4049647Just doing the thermal tests now*. 25°c room *temp. 50% light dimming. Exhaust fan at 100%.


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 28, 2017)

neosapien said:


>


I gotta test if the new config performs better. Temps don't seem too different. But the newly available space... Now that's something I really want to see the specs on.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 28, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I gotta test if the new config performs better. Temps don't seem too different. But the newly available space... Now that's something I really want to see the specs on.


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 28, 2017)

@Diabolical666 

Another one ......


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 28, 2017)

neosapien said:


>


Lol


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 28, 2017)

Day off today ......I have the piano tuner coming over and I'm also guna try to get some other stuff all sorted for my good friend @cannabineer 

Text you soon buddy.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 28, 2017)

dstroy said:


> One of my buddies pulls tons of tail out of a BJJ school teaching kids in his spare time. *Prolly helps that he looks like a statue or something too*.


I look like a statue! 

Buddha...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 28, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Are we all fucking related or WHAT?
> 
> Like you bastards are reading my mind.


I think we are all just getting older. 
Everyone has stories of excess and regret when it comes to alcohol. 
I'm lucky Mrs. Stool even puts up with me. She's never smoked weed and barely drinks at all. 

Someone has to be the grown-up...


----------



## ANC (Nov 28, 2017)

Not a single crises yet today. Lady cheese looks ready to come off too.
She was raised and trained indoors against a sheet of melamine, then transferred to the wall.
In coco, I kid you not.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 28, 2017)

dangledo said:


> If I weren't a workaholic I'd be an alcoholic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that explains my situation...


----------



## Diabolical666 (Nov 28, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4049767
> @Diabolical666
> 
> Another one ......


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 28, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the words of encouragement.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 28, 2017)

I finally cut my grass and raked my leaves today. And by raked my leaves I mean I just cut my grass and the leaves were collateral damage. Hopefully that's the last time before I leave. 2 weeks from today.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 28, 2017)

dangledo said:


> If I weren't a workaholic I'd be an alcoholic
> 
> Same. I only drink if I'm not working
> 
> ...


----------



## neosapien (Nov 28, 2017)

I was feeling pretty accomplished after I cut the grass today so I drove over to my folks old house, broke in and stole the stove.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 28, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Here, let me change it up a little for u......
> 
> 
> ......LOL!!!!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 28, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> G
> 
> Good for you numbnuts. Now run along. I've got better things to do than listen to you talk shit.


Ever get that lawnmower figured out?

Now what do you do to your plants to make them look so sad? It's impressive.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 28, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Here, let me change it up a little for u......
> 
> 
> ......LOL!!!!


It's kinda funny that you're so obtuse you keep responding exactly how I want you to.


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 28, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Ever get that lawnmower figured out?
> 
> Now what do you do to your plants to make them look so sad? It's impressive.


No. Because I went and got my own mower. One that's not on its way out.

And why do you even care what my plants look like? Don't you have anything better to do?

Maybe a playground to hang around.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 28, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> No. Because I went and got my own mower. One that's not on its way out.
> 
> And why do you even care what my plants look like? Don't you have anything better to do?
> 
> Maybe a playground to hang around.


Well, because I've never liked you and watching your failures amuses me.

Especially since you made fun of people with Down's syndrome.


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 28, 2017)

Enjoy the fails while they last bob. You're not always going to have that entertainment.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 28, 2017)

Awww man. Can't you guys just talk about how badass I am cutting grass and stealing ovens?


----------



## neosapien (Nov 28, 2017)

Oh and don't start picking on me either. I'm so...






And yeah, I know, I've used this video before to aptly describe my emotional state. So what? It's a good song and I'm so....


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 28, 2017)

Fuck me. I'm in the process of replacing ball joints. Damn cold press rivets.
  
Air chisel works ok. I think tomorrow I'll go get a cutting torch.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 28, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Fuck me. I'm in the process of replacing ball joints. Damn cold press rivets.
> View attachment 4050107 View attachment 4050108
> Air chisel works ok. I think tomorrow I'll go get a cutting torch.


Hardcore! 

I wussed out replacing the heater core in my tacoma. Now it's a warm weather vehicle...  
Getting in & out of little cars totally sucks. Maybe because I'm tall.
Or maybe it's because I'm a fat ass?
Probably both...


----------



## Possum1 (Nov 28, 2017)

I made a damn tasty sandwich today.
  bottom layer 1 egg soft scrambled, then smoked sausage sliced and fried, 1 egg over easy, 1 slice kraft jalapeno cheese, 2 dashes tabasco. Only thing that could've made it better is I usually make my own bread.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 28, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hardcore!
> 
> I wussed out replacing the heater core in my tacoma. Now it's a warm weather vehicle...
> Getting in & out of little cars totally sucks. Maybe because I'm tall.
> ...


I just can't bring myself to pay someone to work on my vehicles. 


I will say that working on them is getting old. I came close to taking it to the shop.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 28, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I just can't bring myself to pay someone to work on my vehicles.
> 
> 
> I will say that working on them is getting old. I came close to taking it to the shop.


I've got a 35yo ish dude in my shop that lives to work on vehicles - he fkn loves it & is a pro at it. (and I absolutely hate it anymore).
I pick up a fifth of JD for him now and then & he does amazing shit to my truck!
Changed out the oil pressure sensor in less time than I could even find the damn thing (much less get to it).
Friends like that are gold!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 28, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've got a 35yo ish dude in my shop that lives to work on vehicles - he fkn loves it & is a pro at it. (and I absolutely hate it anymore).
> I pick up a fifth of JD for him now and then & he does amazing shit to my truck!
> Changed out the oil pressure sensor in less time than I could even find the damn thing (much less get to it).
> Friends like that are gold!


I'm usually that guy. Lol. I enjoy it myself. It gets tedious at times is all.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 28, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I'm usually that guy. Lol. I enjoy it myself. It gets tedious at times is all.


We call this guy "Skinny Kid" - he's incredibly knowledgeable & wiry af. He literally sits on top of my Ford 6.0 L to work on it.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 28, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We call this guy "Skinny Kid" - he's incredibly knowledgeable & wiry af. He literally sits on top of my Ford 6.0 L to work on it.


Lol. I'm not skinny by any means.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 28, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Lol. I'm not skinny by any means.


Yeah, me neither.


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 28, 2017)

My piano sounds way better after the tune .....and I hope @cannabineer still loves me long time after our next meet up.


Good night guys/gals PENIS!!!!


I did the sex with my wife to .....I'm very relaxed and tired .....and my penis still tickles on the end 





K bye


----------



## Possum1 (Nov 29, 2017)

Not accomplished anything yet, other than getting wife and daughter off to work and school. But it's going to be a pretty sunrise. Wish I had a better camera to capture all the purples


----------



## Possum1 (Nov 29, 2017)

Almost missed it.

Sorry again for bad phone camera pics. Lens broke so specks and such.
Not as good as the other day

I won't hijack the daily penis thread anymore. Could do a whole thread on sunrises. I see them All 

ETA: Got the kitchen clean and baby is still asleep, so that IS an accomplishment. I'll shutup now.


----------



## ANC (Nov 29, 2017)

Busy taking off fan leaves, before hanging up to dry a bit.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 29, 2017)

I've gotta schedule a doctor appointment. 
Fuck. 
My doc retired a couple of months ago so now I get shop for a new one. 

I won't show you my toe unless you really wanna see. It's weird...


----------



## neosapien (Nov 29, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've gotta schedule a doctor appointment.
> Fuck.
> My doc retired a couple of months ago so now I get shop for a new one.
> 
> I won't show you my toe unless you really wanna see. It's weird...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 29, 2017)

neosapien said:


>


----------



## neosapien (Nov 29, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4050338



Oh shit for that hangnail better call the whambulance! Just kidding. My manboy helper refused to wear boots as he said they were uncomfortable and only wore running shoes. Almost had to cut his big toe off after the 1st season lol.


----------



## Ghost67 (Nov 29, 2017)

I started 3 Northern Lights feminized seeds in rapid rooters this morning, have a harvest scheduled for Sat morning. Other than that, today I have done absolutely nothing except make breakfast and lunch for my animals and myself, and 2 loads of laundry. Watching old "ghosthunters" reruns on dvd and surfing the net. Actually, that's pretty much how every day is for me. I don't get out from the woods much.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 29, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4050338


I ripped a toenail up once washing clothes. In flip flops, I bumped it hard on one of the machine legs. Screamed in pain for a minute, was almost afraid to look at it.

Went to Dr., she didn't do a lot other than say the nail would fall off. I asked for an excuse for work for a week and she said, 'OK, but only because I know you. It's just a toe'. 

I got the impression Dr's. don't consider toes very important.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 29, 2017)

Ghost67 said:


> I started 3 Northern Lights feminized seeds in rapid rooters this morning, have a harvest scheduled for Sat morning. Other than that, today I have done absolutely nothing except make breakfast and lunch for my animals and myself, and 2 loads of laundry. Watching old "ghosthunters" reruns on dvd and surfing the net. Actually, that's pretty much how every day is for me. I don't get out from the woods much.


Northern Lights is a good strain for medicinal use and doesn't have a lot of stink, which I appreciate.
So you use rapid rooters for seeds? I use those for cuttings, but it's easier to sprout seeds in a cup of water then transfer them to solos after they open. I use distilled water to make sure there are no contaminants. It doesn't take much.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 29, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I ripped a toenail up once washing clothes. In flip flops, I bumped it hard on one of the machine legs. Screamed in pain for a minute, was almost afraid to look at it.
> 
> Went to Dr., she didn't do a lot other than say the nail would fall off. I asked for an excuse for work for a week and she said, 'OK, but only because I know you. It's just a toe'.
> 
> I got the impression Dr's. don't consider toes very important.


Yeah, I think there are also things called "donor tendons" because they aren't important and can be repurposed in a pinch. 
@curious2garden would know...


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 29, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I ripped a toenail up once washing clothes. In flip flops, I bumped it hard on one of the machine legs. Screamed in pain for a minute, was almost afraid to look at it.
> 
> Went to Dr., she didn't do a lot other than say the nail would fall off. I asked for an excuse for work for a week and she said, 'OK, but only because I know you. It's just a toe'.
> 
> I got the impression Dr's. don't consider toes very important.


 From hence and forthwith ye shall be known as "tangerinegreen 'it's just a toe'555"


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 29, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4050338










tangerinegreen555 said:


> I ripped a toenail up once washing clothes. In flip flops, I bumped it hard on one of the machine legs. Screamed in pain for a minute, was almost afraid to look at it.
> 
> Went to Dr., she didn't do a lot other than say the nail would fall off. I asked for an excuse for work for a week and she said, 'OK, but only because I know you. It's just a toe'.
> 
> *I got the impression Dr's. don't consider toes very important.*


The hallux is important for balance, the others not so much and toe nails contribute nothing to balance so meh, stick some vaseline under a bandaid and move along


----------



## Antisocial Extrovert (Nov 29, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Northern Lights is a good strain for medicinal use and doesn't have a lot of stink, which I appreciate.
> So you use rapid rooters for seeds? I use those for cuttings, but it's easier to sprout seeds in a cup of water then transfer them to solos after they open. I use distilled water to make sure there are no contaminants. It doesn't take much.


Northern Lights will always have a special place in my heart. It was the first strain I ever smoked when I was 15 years old and I recently had the pleasure of growing her recently (avi pic). Huge yield and quality smoke.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 29, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> The hallux is important for balance, the others not so much and toe nails contribute nothing to balance so meh, stick some vaseline under a bandaid and move along


Hate to hear what you'd say to an elderly man with grandkids who injured his pecker: "You've had your kids, put some vaseline on it and move along" lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 29, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Hate to hear what you'd say to an elderly man with grandkids who injured his pecker: "You've had your kids, put some vaseline on it and move along" lol


You forgot the bandaid. 

Personally I'd need something like this.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 29, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Hate to hear what you'd say to an elderly man with grandkids who injured his pecker: "You've had your kids, put some vaseline on it and move along" lol


rub some dirt on it


----------



## ANC (Nov 29, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> The hallux is important for balance, the others not so much and toe nails contribute nothing to balance so meh, stick some vaseline under a bandaid and move along


I pretty much tore off my big toe when I was 9, took a shitload of stitches to get it back on.It was just held on by the skin on the outside of the toe with sharp bones sticking out. It bleeds a fucktonne. It is actually normal and fully functional now.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 29, 2017)

Fuck it's lunchtime and I haven't started anything. 
Hmm... soup sounds good. 
I've got chicken stock, onions, garlic, potatoes, carrots -- and a can of spam! Woot! 
Gonna make cheesy spam soup(tm). 

Oh and gotta throw in some hemp seeds for omega 6 fatty acids. They help offset the SPAM ingredients I can't pronounce.


----------



## ANC (Nov 29, 2017)

I made burgers with some tenderised steak. I know it is a cheap cut but I have developed a taste for it on account of often being broke.


----------



## 420God (Nov 29, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4050338


Few years ago I ran a Phillips bit into the center of my fingernail. It healed up alright.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 29, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> rub some dirt on it


dirty talk makes me blush


----------



## ANC (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Ghost67 (Nov 29, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Northern Lights is a good strain for medicinal use and doesn't have a lot of stink, which I appreciate.
> So you use rapid rooters for seeds? I use those for cuttings, but it's easier to sprout seeds in a cup of water then transfer them to solos after they open. I use distilled water to make sure there are no contaminants. It doesn't take much.


I soak them in ph balanced water, then I put em in the rooters and enclose em in a plastic container until they sprout. Pull the lid off, let em grow a bit, then put em in 3" net pots with hydroton and put em in my little bubble nursery for a little veg time, then it's off to the 5 gallon buckets. I've done it a lot of different ways, this is my latest technique. Worked good on my last grow, so I will see what happens this time. I'm in the process of making a new smaller bubble nursery at the moment.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 29, 2017)

Still fighting leaves. But I'm winning on points (I think). No knockouts here, fuckers are relentless. You get them all up, next morning they're everywhere again.

Made time to go get 11 barn mats for shed flooring. 4'x6'x3/4". 100 lbs. each.

My 62 yr. old buddy and I loaded and unloaded, then I hauled 3 at a time on a tarp with tractor to the front of shed. On the final load, I got too close to the pile, snagged the load I was pulling, and got hit it the back with a tarp grommet that ripped out and was propelled by bungie cord. Ouch.
9 mats will cover the floor. 6 go in whole, 3 need 8" cut off the sides, and the cuts will go the the 16" gap at the front. No waste if my calculations are correct.
I have to figure out what kind of Sawzall blade will be easiest to use on 3/4" thick recycled tire rubber. I've done it before once, don't recall what blade I used. 2 extra mats will go in front to cover pieces and it's where I'll park the tractor.

Rain tomorrow, perfect day to put the underlayment down. 5 layers, only because it's leftover from last year and I lost the Lowe's receipt. So it's ALL getting used up right here. I still don't know how I have 1100 sq. ft. of underlayment. Mr. Sulu must have made an error in his calculations before the jump to light speed.

So I have something to do for a couple days. As usual.


----------



## lokie (Nov 29, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Still fighting leaves. But I'm winning on points (I think). No knockouts here, fuckers are relentless. You get them all up, next morning they're everywhere again.















I just let nature take care of the leaves.

Although, I may be jelly over your new shed.


----------



## v.s one (Nov 29, 2017)

chopped chopped these down to put into Christmas stockings. A shot out to uncle @Bob Zmuda for sharing his nutrient recipe with me. It's been working for me for a minute . Peace


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 29, 2017)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 4050464 View attachment 4050465 View attachment 4050466 chopped chopped these down to put into Christmas stockings. *A shot out to uncle @Bob Zmuda for sharing his nutrient recipe with me. It's been working for me for a minute *. Peace


Is it stinky?  
(The nutes, not plants.)


----------



## Antisocial Extrovert (Nov 29, 2017)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 4050464 View attachment 4050465 View attachment 4050466 chopped chopped these down to put into Christmas stockings. A shot out to uncle @Bob Zmuda for sharing his nutrient recipe with me. It's been working for me for a minute . Peace


Those are some GREAT looking pics!!! The colors just pop. I imagine it has a piney/sweet/pungent aroma...what strain if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 29, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Still fighting leaves. But I'm winning on points (I think). No knockouts here, fuckers are relentless. You get them all up, next morning they're everywhere again.
> View attachment 4050361
> Made time to go get 11 barn mats for shed flooring. 4'x6'x3/4". 100 lbs. each.
> View attachment 4050364
> ...


Anti-fatigue flooring? 
I had that in my garage at the last house and it really makes a difference if you spend a lot of time on your feet (or knees).


----------



## v.s one (Nov 29, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Is it stinky?
> (The nutes, not plants.)


You better believe it.


Antisocial Extrovert said:


> Those are some GREAT looking pics!!! The colors just pop. I imagine it has a piney/sweet/pungent aroma...what strain if you don't mind me asking?


cherry pinesol comes to mind. It's a strain called false teeth from dungeon vault genetics. Cheers guys.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 29, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> it really makes a difference if you spend a lot of time on your knees).


You need to upgrade my friend.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 29, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You need to upgrade my friend.


Just in time for Christmas, thanks for the link.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 29, 2017)

I cleaned all my aquarium filters (8 of 'em) and applied the final coat of tung oil to a pair of figured maple pistol grips I've been working on- I'll post a pic tomorrow once they're dry.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 29, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I ripped a toenail up once washing clothes. In flip flops, I bumped it hard on one of the machine legs. Screamed in pain for a minute, was almost afraid to look at it.
> 
> Went to Dr., she didn't do a lot other than say the nail would fall off. I asked for an excuse for work for a week and she said, 'OK, but only because I know you. It's just a toe'.
> 
> I got the impression Dr's. don't consider toes very important.


Ouch! 

I did something similar in flip flops. Tore the nail up on my big toe and broke it at the same time.


----------



## ANC (Nov 29, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I cleaned all my aquarium filters (8 of 'em) and applied the final coat of tung oil to a pair of figured maple pistol grips I've been working on- I'll post a pic tomorrow once they're dry.


That nitrate black goo water from the filters is the best amendment for your plants ever. Hell, you can feed it to baby seedlings without burning them.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 29, 2017)

ANC said:


> That nitrate black goo water from the filters is the best amendment for your plants ever. Hell, you can feed it to baby seedlings without burning them.


Yes I know, I concentrate it by letting it settle out then pouring off the water. It's an orangey color due to the food I feed. I breed Malawi peacocks and haplochromides


----------



## ANC (Nov 29, 2017)

Nice, I breed angelfish, tetras, danios and livebearers. 
Can't wait to start building proper racks and automated water change system when my drug baron money comes in


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 30, 2017)

Penis


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 30, 2017)

Got done quick, I'm calling it finished.

Lots of underlayment.
 
A little short sq. ft. wise, insulation board at the end.
  
2 full pieces on top of insulation board. Perfection! Or close enough for a shed.

No rain yet, time to chase leaves till it gets here. Another good day.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 30, 2017)

I keep getting logged out.
But it did prompt me to ride the motorcycle around a bit.


----------



## lokie (Nov 30, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> I keep getting logged out.
> But it did prompt me to ride the motorcycle around a bit.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 30, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Got done quick, I'm calling it finished.
> View attachment 4050822
> Lots of underlayment.
> View attachment 4050823
> ...


Here's the third round pile from my two oaks. Still a few left to drop yet.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 30, 2017)

So I couldn't find a cutting torch. I could've bought the torch itself but the only place that has tanks requires a one year lease on them. So I drilled the damn rivets out. All done now.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 30, 2017)

I haven't accomplished it yet but I get to take my daughter to her dance lesson for the 1st time tonight. It's a fusion Chinese classical dance and traditional ballet class. Hoping for a fusion of milfs.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 30, 2017)

I should start moving this garage full of crap into the shed.

But I got thirsty. Tomorrow's another day.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 30, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4050870
> I should start moving this garage full of crap into the shed.
> 
> But I got thirsty. Tomorrow's another day.


now your making me thirsty......


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 30, 2017)

So I got this new job. Its a plant shop/landscaping business. Everybody's gay. The owner, the other kid that works here. Except the Mexicans that do the labor. They're not gay. Anyhow I was asked to give this fucking yucca a haircut so that's what I did. All day. It was hideously boring. The before and after...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 30, 2017)

NICE Work Danny Boy! congratulations on the new job. Maybe do a massive bong rip before work and listen to music on your headset while working. Did you see this campaign advertising? It makes me laugh it’s really strange!


----------



## dstroy (Nov 30, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> So I got this new job. Its a plant shop/landscaping business. Everybody's gay. The owner, the other kid that works here. Except the Mexicans that do the labor. They're not gay. Anyhow I was asked to give this fucking yucca a haircut so that's what I did. All day. It was hideously boring. The before and after...
> View attachment 4050926 View attachment 4050928


How many scorpions were in there?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 30, 2017)

Here is a great gift idea for the season. 
 
Here’s a great way to keep kids and intruders out of your marijuana garden. It’s a hidden room bookcase, like the kind seen in mystery movies and Scooby Doo reruns. Slide the bookcase and enter the room easily.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 30, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> So I got this new job. Its a plant shop/landscaping business. Everybody's gay. The owner, the other kid that works here. Except the Mexicans that do the labor. They're not gay. Anyhow I was asked to give this fucking yucca a haircut so that's what I did. All day. It was hideously boring. The before and after...
> View attachment 4050926 View attachment 4050928


Very nice but reminds me too much of trimming. My fingers are sore looking at it.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 30, 2017)

As of today I've existed for 3 score years


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 30, 2017)

Tomorrow is Dec 1.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 30, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4050870
> I should start moving this garage full of crap into the shed.
> 
> But I got thirsty. Tomorrow's another day.


It looks like @Jimmyjonestoo 's leaves are following you now.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 30, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> As of today I've existed for 3 score years


Happy Birthday!


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 30, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> As of today I've existed for 3 score years


keeerist, you're an old fuker, Happy Birthday!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 30, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> As of today I've existed for 3 score years


We are *Brothers!

 
*
Don't forget to roll your R's, it sound much more authentic.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 30, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> As of today I've existed for 3 score years


Welcome to the club. 

Couple more years and they send you money for surviving.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 30, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Welcome to the club.
> 
> Couple more years and they send you money for surviving.


That almost makes me wish I was older

but not quite

Thanks to all for the kind birthday wishes


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 30, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It looks like @Jimmyjonestoo 's leaves are following you now.


Well he can't have em. That's my mulch!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 30, 2017)

I'm going to plant Christmas trees so I can can cut one with my boy or girl every Christmas. Does anyone know where I can get Douglass fir clones?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 30, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm going to plant Christmas trees so I can can cut one with my boy or girl every Christmas. Does anyone know where I can get Douglass fir clones?


LOL, Ask your dad!


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 30, 2017)

@Singlemalt


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 30, 2017)

Funny u should say that @tangerinegreen555 . I have blisters, cuts and my back kills from too much bending. All things considered I would rather have trimmed bud all day.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 30, 2017)

Th


dstroy said:


> How many scorpions were in there?


Those fuckers come out at night. Up through the water pipes. I can't walk around my house bare footed for that reason.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 30, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Th
> 
> Those fuckers come out at night. Up through the water pipes. I can't walk around my house bare footed for that reason.


That's fucked up.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 30, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm going to plant Christmas trees so I can can cut one with my boy or girl every Christmas. Does anyone know where I can get Douglass fir clones?


Those clones are very hard to get unless you have a nursery or tree farm license; long time investment and most producers use them themselves. You'd be better off starting them from seed


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 30, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> That almost makes me wish I was older
> 
> but not quite
> 
> Thanks to all for the kind birthday wishes


Wow! What a milestone Birthday! Congratulations. Did you do anything extra special?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 30, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow! What a milestone Birthday! Congratulations. Did you do anything extra special?


Well, right now I'm drinking bourbon out of a sperm whale's tooth and smoking Chernobyl out of a fossilized walrus ivory bowl

so nothing out of the ordinary really


----------



## see4 (Nov 30, 2017)

Woke up.
Sent some packages to the post office.
Ate.
Worked for a couple hours.
Smoked pot.
Hacked my PS3.
Added 10 game rips to the PS3 HDD.
Smoked some more pot.
Ate.
Broke out the JD and Coke. (Coca Cola)
Drank.
Smoked some more.
Put together my stroller.
Put up the Christmas tree.
Smoked some more.
Ate.
Played some Devil May Cry.
Looked at my phat bank account.
Got online.

tbd.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 30, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> So I got this new job. Its a plant shop/landscaping business. Everybody's gay. The owner, the other kid that works here. Except the Mexicans that do the labor. They're not gay. Anyhow I was asked to give this fucking yucca a haircut so that's what I did. All day. It was hideously boring. The before and after...
> View attachment 4050926 View attachment 4050928


Hey! Real Mexicans suck dick! Even if they aren’t gay. 


Ijs


----------



## srh88 (Nov 30, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Here is a great gift idea for the season.
> View attachment 4050977
> Here’s a great way to keep kids and intruders out of your marijuana garden. It’s a hidden room bookcase, like the kind seen in mystery movies and Scooby Doo reruns. Slide the bookcase and enter the room easily.


Love it


----------



## srh88 (Nov 30, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Hey! Real Mexicans suck dick! Even if they aren’t gay.
> 
> 
> Ijs


How many though


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


> How many though


All the dix


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 1, 2017)

Set up my new Xmas 'puter from Newegg. 16GB ram, 2 TB HD, $200 refurb. Remember those days of paying $2K for a PC? I can just toss this every year, LOL.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 1, 2017)

I haven't watched porn in a month and some change, i hardly even jack off anymore. My Dick all plump now, it's very desirable . Just gorgeous......


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 1, 2017)

I can't wait till it starts leaking.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 1, 2017)

Ghost67 said:


> I started 3 Northern Lights feminized seeds in rapid rooters this morning, have a harvest scheduled for Sat morning. Other than that, today I have done absolutely nothing except make breakfast and lunch for my animals and myself, and 2 loads of laundry. Watching old "ghosthunters" reruns on dvd and surfing the net. Actually, that's pretty much how every day is for me. I don't get out from the woods much.


Tv in the woods .....
That means I'm watching you.

Do you drink box wine?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 1, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I can't wait till it starts leaking.


Just in time for X-mas. Think of all the envelopes you'll be able to seal without having to lick them first.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 1, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm going to plant Christmas trees so I can can cut one with my boy or girl every Christmas. Does anyone know where I can get Douglass fir clones?


I always thought it'd be cool to grow one in a big pot and have the same tree every year. Make it a heirloom tree of sorts.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 1, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> Just in time for X-mas. Think of all the envelopes you'll be able to seal without having to lick them first.


Paper cuts would be a bitch though.


----------



## see4 (Dec 1, 2017)

You people are sick.

Sick!

Sick! I tell ya!

*stares at bulbous purple erection in mirror...


----------



## blake9999 (Dec 1, 2017)

just got back from getting my car worked on. inner and outer tie rods and front end alignment. $607.32


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 1, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Those clones are very hard to get unless you have a nursery or tree farm license; long time investment and most producers use them themselves. You'd be better off starting them from seed


They're easy to get here
https://www.friendsoftrees.org/plant-it-programs/browse-trees/tree-detail?ID=1241&type=yard


----------



## see4 (Dec 1, 2017)

blake9999 said:


> just got back from getting my car worked on. inner and outer tie rods and front end alignment. $607.32


I feel like that's a little expensive. What kinda car you got?


----------



## blake9999 (Dec 1, 2017)

2006 Chrysler 300 C Hemi

Top of the line parts and lifetime warrenty on parts and labor


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 1, 2017)

I started a Thread War!

Complete with russian hacking accusations, atomic sanctions, and U.N. Involvement.
Just from a pretty picture.


----------



## _gresh_ (Dec 1, 2017)

I made a new avatar.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 1, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> I started a Thread War!
> 
> Complete with russian hacking accusations, atomic sanctions, and U.N. Involvement.
> Just from a pretty picture.


You didnt start the war you just tried to fight in it. Your rainbow was rejected by both sides lol


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 1, 2017)

I put the battery charger on the 62 ford at lunch today .....figure il get her breathing and drive it around for a few weeks before she goes to paint......I was a bit pissed and sad to see my freshly built big block all covered in dust and cob webs....everything is freshly rebuilt....motor,trans,clutch etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc and radiator cap......so my mission is to take lil Inda for his first scare....I mean ride tomorrow ......I have a feeling it's guna cost me a couple hundred to do that .....just because I let the poor bitch sit .....so yeah, hopefully speeding tickets and posi track burnout pics coming soon......nothing better than a high compression big block with a lumpy cam and a 4 speed to show off to your 6 year old......I just got a chub thinking about grabbing 2nd gear sideways at around 80mph ....with no seat belts .......











K, full boner now


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 1, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I put the battery charger on the 62 ford at lunch today .....figure il get her breathing and drive it around for a few weeks before she goes to paint......I was a bit pissed and sad to see my freshly built big block all covered in dust and cob webs....everything is freshly rebuilt....motor,trans,clutch etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc and radiator cap......so my mission is to take lil Inda for his first scare....I mean ride tomorrow ......I have a feeling it's guna cost me a couple hundred to do that .....just because I let the poor bitch sit .....so yeah, hopefully speeding tickets and posi track burnout pics coming soon......nothing better than a high compression big block with a lumpy cam and a 4 speed to show off to your 6 year old......I just got a chub thinking about grabbing 2nd gear sideways at around 80mph ....with no seat belts .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, it's not a 55 y/o pickup but this girl is very Bad!


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## _gresh_ (Dec 1, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4051395


I have risen from the dead to challenge you all to a dick measuring contest.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 1, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> I have risen from the dead to challenge you all to a dick measuring contest.


Dont forget to use @Zoom Rabbit 's throat as the measuring tape


----------



## _gresh_ (Dec 1, 2017)

So, the chimney cleaning guy just came by, walked inside through the living room and then past the coffee table with 2lbs of dank and a bright pink Dildo-bong sitting there, looked up at me and smiled while he broke out his chimney tools.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 1, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> So, the chimney cleaning guy just came by, walked inside through the living room and then past the coffee table with 2lbs of dank and a bright pink Dildo-bong sitting there, looked up at me and smiled while he broke out his chimney tools.


So you going to pack a bowl for him or what?


----------



## _gresh_ (Dec 1, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> So you going to pack a bowl for him or what?


I'll offer. Fuck it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 1, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> I'll offer. Fuck it.


That’s mighty nice of you gresh! Can I see a picture of you bong?


----------



## neosapien (Dec 1, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> Set up my new Xmas 'puter from Newegg. 16GB ram, 2 TB HD, $200 refurb. Remember those days of paying $2K for a PC? I can just toss this every year, LOL.


I was just talking about this with my buddy. I bought a 128mb XD card for my fujifilm camera back in the day for like $69. I just bought a 64gb microsd card for $14.99. lol like what 640x bigger?


----------



## Ghost67 (Dec 1, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Tv in the woods .....
> That means I'm watching you.
> 
> Do you drink box wine?


nope, I don't drink period. Except coffee. I drink a shitload of that.


----------



## 420God (Dec 1, 2017)

Spent most of the day at the rental putting in new flooring. 

 

I'm cutting out linoleum for the bathroom in the pic, there's new carpet under that.


----------



## lokie (Dec 1, 2017)

420God said:


> Spent most of the day at the rental putting in new flooring.
> 
> View attachment 4051441
> 
> I'm cutting out linoleum for the bathroom in the pic, there's new carpet under that.


Baby shit yellow is an odd color to choose for a bathroom. But hey if it's cheap ...


----------



## 420God (Dec 1, 2017)

lokie said:


> Baby shit yellow is an odd color to choose for a bathroom. But hey if it's cheap ...


Lol, that's just a paper layout we made instead of making a million measurements.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 1, 2017)

420God said:


> Lol, that's just a paper layout we made instead of making a million measurements.


You mean those aren't Kraft Singles all taped together? Bummer.


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 1, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> You didnt start the war you just tried to fight in it. Your rainbow was rejected by both sides lol


Seriously? My sunrise thread was the figurative shooting of archduke ferdinand.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 1, 2017)

Hunting season started. My property is now a deer sanctuary city. No discharging weapons in the township.

But it borders the adjacent township where hunting is allowed.

Guess where they come to hang out
now?

 
 
They're always around but it's nonstop now for a month.

Scenery.

Edit: fix pic


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 1, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Hunting season started. My property is now a deer sanctuary city. No discharging weapons in the township.
> 
> But it borders the adjacent township where hunting is allowed.
> 
> ...


Majestic.. 




Nice shed..


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 1, 2017)

Made a lil more progress on the truck after work ....seen below ....I will continue tomorrow 
 

And I already need a battery ....that's 100$ before tires and speeding tickets .....I will drive that bitch this weekend.


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 1, 2017)

420God said:


> Spent most of the day at the rental putting in new flooring.
> 
> View attachment 4051441
> 
> I'm cutting out linoleum for the bathroom in the pic, there's new carpet under that.


That's a Hell of a bathroom!


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 1, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> So, the chimney cleaning guy just came by, walked inside through the living room and then past the coffee table with 2lbs of dank and a bright pink Dildo-bong sitting there, looked up at me and smiled while he broke out his chimney tools.


Shoulda fucked his mouth while he rode your dildo. Oh well, next time.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 1, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Made a lil more progress on the truck after work ....seen below ....I will continue tomorrow
> View attachment 4051465
> 
> And I already need a battery ....that's 100$ before tires and speeding tickets .....I will drive that bitch this weekend.


You gotta practice drawing dicks.You suck dick at drawing dicks...


----------



## charface (Dec 1, 2017)

Raking mother fucker leafs for weeks now,
Surrounded by soon to be chainsawed maple tress.
Send help
Stop.


----------



## _gresh_ (Dec 1, 2017)

I hired @mr sunshine to do my landscaping. But, he was too pixelated after 12 coronas and tried to sell my pine needles for fire kindling. I am not racist.


----------



## charface (Dec 1, 2017)

A


_gresh_ said:


> View attachment 4051660
> 
> I hired @mr sunshine to do my landscaping. But, he was too pixelated after 12 coronas and tried to sell my pine needles for fire kindling. I am not racist.


re: you trying to make me jealous???


----------



## _gresh_ (Dec 1, 2017)

charface said:


> A
> 
> re: you trying to make me jealous???


Don't be so Racist bruh.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 1, 2017)

_gresh_ said:


> View attachment 4051660
> 
> I hired @mr sunshine to do my landscaping. But, he was too pixelated after 12 coronas and tried to sell my pine needles for fire kindling. I am not racist.


I sucked your dick after you passed out, I hope you don't mind...


----------



## _gresh_ (Dec 1, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I sucked your dick after you passed out, I hope you don't mind...


You can't rape the willing. no matter how hard you try homie.


----------



## charface (Dec 1, 2017)

You guys sex stories got to me,
Sucked my own dick then passed out.


----------



## _gresh_ (Dec 1, 2017)

charface said:


> You guys sex stories got to me,
> Sucked my own dick then passed out.


Now you're in the sunken place!


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 2, 2017)

I still haven't jacked off.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 2, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Shoulda fucked his mouth while he rode your dildo. Oh well, next time.


Such a positive attitude.

There's always next time


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 2, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> You gotta practice drawing dicks.You suck dick at drawing dicks...


Oh hey 














Double fuck you ......your just jealous of that misshaped dirt dick I drew.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 2, 2017)

Was guna work on the truck .....but momma needed me to watch the baby/boys for a bit while she takes a bath...........I'm supposed to keep the baby out of the toy cabinets and don't let him play with the doors.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 2, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Was guna work on the truck .....but momma needed me to watch the baby/boys for a bit while she takes a bath...........I'm supposed to keep the baby out of the toy cabinets and don't let him play with the doors.
> View attachment 4052072 View attachment 4052073 View attachment 4052074 View attachment 4052075


Love those pics, Inda.

Immediately reminded me of this:


----------



## dangledo (Dec 2, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I still haven't jacked off.



Dude you just gotta do the deed. You're gonna relapse and find yourself 3 hours into a sweaty porn induced whackathon. 

Give yourself 10 minutes tops and glaze some knuckles to get that demon out your nuts and off the brain.

Idle hand(ies) and whatnot


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 2, 2017)

What a cutie!!
That is a strange looking stuffed animal. It looks kinda like a vagina. Haha. Have a nice weekend. Good luck finishing up your car. Hope it all goes smoothly fo you.


----------



## charface (Dec 2, 2017)

I absolutely wouldn't trust myself around that bunny


----------



## ANC (Dec 2, 2017)

I breathed in and swallowed a roach.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 2, 2017)

charface said:


> I absolutely wouldn't trust myself around that bunny


I was gunna say, it looks like someone already fucked it. Someone with a pretty big cock too, it's busted the fuck open.


dangledo said:


> Dude you just gotta do the deed. You're gonna relapse and find yourself 3 hours into a sweaty porn induced whackathon.
> 
> Give yourself 10 minutes tops and glaze some knuckles to get that demon out your nuts and off the brain.
> 
> Idle hand(ies) and whatnot


i jacked off yesterday at three in the morning, Fell of the wagon.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 2, 2017)

ANC said:


> I breathed in and swallowed a roach.


My buddy had one stuck in his ear.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 2, 2017)

Making a pork soup for dinner.....red bell pepper,kale,ginger root,garlic some soy sauce with carrots and a light broth.....chicken stock and a bit of water......smells delicious already....pics later on 


Don't forget the egg flower noodles.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 2, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What a cutie!!
> That is a strange looking stuffed animal. It looks kinda like a vagina. Haha. Have a nice weekend. Good luck finishing up your car. Hope it all goes smoothly fo you.
> View attachment 4052128


Il never look at that puppet stuffed animal the same Amber......lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 2, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Making a pork soup for dinner.....red bell pepper,kale,ginger root,garlic some soy sauce with carrots and a light broth.....chicken stock and a bit of water......smells delicious already....pics later on
> 
> 
> Don't forget the egg flower noodles.


Sounds bomb.. I've been getting all buff, did 50 countertop push-ups yesterday.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 2, 2017)

So after I pounded those mats together flush with a mallet and piece of wood the day before, I got up the next morning and discovered rubber expands and contracts.

There were no gaps like that the day before, but 37° inside does something. 

So I had a couple 6x8 green shed rugs leftover from the other place. Looks good. Have to get 2 more at Lowe's and covered to within 4' of the door where the 2 top mats are.

Green it up a little. A good excuse to go to Lowe's tomorrow.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 2, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Sounds bomb.. I've been getting all buff, did 50 countertop push-ups yesterday.


----------



## v.s one (Dec 2, 2017)

My first pull.Took the lady out for the weekend to a casino. Her pussy got wet when she saw the room. Everybody have a good weekend!!!


----------



## thump easy (Dec 2, 2017)

Getting to see my babies full patential they made it into a good friends hands the stable is still alive. My main mission is was to breed for yield and still hold potentcy and yet katter to ( dab eddicate ) one more time freshly squirted tea the girls are all wet!!! Fire buba rockstar. Oboma fire renamed after a genius name hear on roll it up Snach Jammer, orange woodie cookies Huckleberry not mine but a blessing oboma not mine but a blessing and a few others I have to take a look I don't remember but worth all the effort in my life span I love quality in everything it their when I build I build quality no half as shit!!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 2, 2017)

Wife's been complaining I'm not quick enough with decorations. I was kind of busy with leaves and shed this week.

So here, I started. I may just leave these here all winter. Lights up steps real nice with other lights off.

I love bubble lights. Put a few singles in empty outlets inside.

I put in a couple new outdoor outlets last summer. (Actually, my electrician friend wired them, I just drilled the holes.) So I guess I'll be looking for some lights to plug into them tomorrow.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 2, 2017)

Soup is almost done .....looks bomb AF .......Truck is all wired up and I put a battery charging for the morning.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 2, 2017)

My phone is fucked


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 2, 2017)

Oh my, that was fucking delicious.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 2, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> My phone is fucked


I got to get a new phone, my head phone jack is just too small for that. What model do you have?


----------



## Bareback (Dec 2, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Was guna work on the truck .....but momma needed me to watch the baby/boys for a bit while she takes a bath...........I'm supposed to keep the baby out of the toy cabinets and don't let him play with the doors.
> View attachment 4052072 View attachment 4052073 View attachment 4052074 View attachment 4052075


My little girl crawled in and out of the cabinets all the time, dude that brings back so many memories.


----------



## charface (Dec 2, 2017)

Put on studded tires -1,000
Got a new vape -110
Watching Gilbert gottfried doc. -4.00?

All in all tomorrow has to be cheaper so that's good.


----------



## ANC (Dec 2, 2017)

You could go suck a few dicks to lessen the damage today did I guess.
But meh, you win some days, you lose some days.


----------



## charface (Dec 2, 2017)

ANC said:


> You could go suck a few dicks to lessen the damage today did I guess.
> But meh, you win some days, you lose some days.


Sucked some dicks -500


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 3, 2017)

http://rollitup.org/t/christmas-season-promotion-dont-be-dry-use-the-code-chrstms2017-before-checkout-and-get-a-15-d.954480/

check this out says they own a dispensary in denver but will ship to any state.
what do you guys think?
this kind of doing business is bad for legal buds IMO


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 3, 2017)

Finished up my grow cab redesign. Doubled the overall area I can utilize. Re done the walls with kitchen + bathroom paint. Squared up the mesh some more. And prepped two squat 11L buckets for my 4th run.

Hopefully this will be the last time I need to do any more work on it for some time.


----------



## ANC (Dec 3, 2017)

I did not breathe in a roach today.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 3, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I got to get a new phone, my head phone jack is just too small for that. What model do you have?


iPhone 7 Plus. I dropped my phone last night while drunk and cracked the screen to shit.

It’s cool though, I’m eligible for an upgrade . So I’ll probably end up going to the phone store later today. Or sometime soon


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 3, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> iPhone 7 Plus. I dropped my phone last night while drunk and cracked the screen to shit.
> 
> It’s cool though, I’m eligible for an upgrade . So I’ll probably end up going to the phone store later today. Or sometime soon


My kid just fucked up her iphone 6plus. She insisted it’s time i get her the newest iphone again. I did the insurance thing, $115, and they replaced her 6 with a 7. She’s stoked! And i dont have to pay more monthly. 





I might just do the same with my 6 here real soon.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 3, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> My kid just fucked up her iphone 6plus. She insisted it’s time i get her the newest iphone again. I did the insurance thing, $115, and they replaced her 6 with a 7. She’s stoked! And i dont have to pay more monthly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My kid just shit out the side of his diaper onto the comforter ........can't wait for iphone trouble


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 3, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> My kid just shit out the side of his diaper onto the comforter ........can't wait for iphone trouble


Lmao!

Hopefully they’ll be there for us when we are shitting out the side of our diapers!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 3, 2017)

Invested in some protection.




It came with an extra cartridge and I’m gonna mount the holster to my bicycle frame.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 3, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Invested in some protection.
> View attachment 4052472
> 
> View attachment 4052473
> ...



Nice! You can never be too careful. Lots of sickos in the world these days it seems. I bought my wife a taser for protection. I had her test it on me first. There's pics or a video of it around here somewhere.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 3, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Lmao!
> 
> Hopefully they’ll be there for us when we are shitting out the side of our diapers!


LOL.....funny you say that...

Lil Inda always watches me change his brothers diaper laughing at me.

I always say get your laughs while you can you lil freak....soon you boys will be able to mow the yard....and when daddy gets old you'll be changing my diaper......he's obviously appalled and then says getting old is disgusting and he has no plans to do that.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 3, 2017)

Found them…


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 3, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Invested in some protection.
> View attachment 4052472
> 
> View attachment 4052473
> ...


Shoot em in the dick Dr.


My wife may or may not always have a snub nose 38 on her.


----------



## 420God (Dec 3, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Shoot em in the dick Dr.
> 
> 
> My wife may or may not always have a snub nose 38 on her.


That's what my wife carries. Well one of them, she has a 22, a 25 and a 38 special. Something for every outfit.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 3, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Found them…
> 
> View attachment 4052476 View attachment 4052477



I have those jammy pants too

That is all


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 3, 2017)

Hung some new art


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 3, 2017)

420God said:


> That's what my wife carries. Well one of them, she has a 22, a 25 and a 38 special. Something for every outfit.


Yes my wife has a little Titan 25 auto as well I bought her ....but she always carries the snub ....she likes the power and the fact it will never jam.....the Titan had always worked even though it's just a very cheap purse gun....I took it to a gun smith and had the action worked pearl handles put on and my buddy airbrushed roses on the handles.....it's the gold edition ....got it for her years and years ago ....cool for a cheap purse gun ....no power and accuracy is lacking ....but cool ....lol


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 3, 2017)

@Aeroknow will have to get a few of us together and come shoot at the ranch ....down at the tailings

@Bob Zmuda @cannabineer and any other Cali members who wana come ....a new tradition maybe ......lol


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 3, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Found them…
> 
> View attachment 4052476 View attachment 4052477


Lol....awesome


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 3, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Invested in some protection.
> View attachment 4052472
> 
> View attachment 4052473
> ...


How much was that and have you shot it ......my sis would probably like one of those for her purse.


----------



## ANC (Dec 3, 2017)

The worst shits are when they are small and it goes all the way up the back of the baby grow to the neck.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 3, 2017)

Got my wife a hand cannon. Taurus judge. 410 slug with some pepper in front. Easy enough for her to handle with a big wallop.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 3, 2017)

Some foot ball And some throw random things at dad....because crawling to get the foot ball is too much work.


----------



## ANC (Dec 3, 2017)

I fear giving my wife a gun, she nearly threw a guy who tried to rob her bag at the station from the train platform the other day.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 3, 2017)

My wife's favorite handgun


----------



## charface (Dec 3, 2017)

ANC said:


> I fear giving my wife a gun, she nearly threw a guy who tried to rob her bag at the station from the train platform the other day.


I was looking at tiger claws. They are
Made to scratch n collect DNA. 
However after much consideration weighing pros and construction of all the weapons. My main fear is that the attacker is gonna take her weapon.

So I bought her pepper spray and taught her to scream and spray it all over herself, especially "down there"
I think this is the only way to stop an attacker. 

He's not gonna want some screaming pepper sprayed lunatic in his car and he's definitely not gonna fuck her.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 3, 2017)

When it rains it pours. Just got done with the ball joins on one vehicle and the calipers, rotors and pads needed replacing on another vehicle.


----------



## charface (Dec 3, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> When it rains it pours. Just got done with the ball joins on one vehicle and the calipers, rotors and pads needed replacing on another vehicle.View attachment 4052547
> View attachment 4052544


Lol, the joys of owning and maintaining multiple vehicles. 
I think that's the thing in life I'm the worse at. Really considering how much time and money it takes to maintain stuff I want to buy. 
I get spellbound and even if you told me I wouldn't care.
Until later of course.
Having two cars is a must though unfortunately


----------



## dangledo (Dec 3, 2017)

Really enjoyed the fall colors this year


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 3, 2017)

charface said:


> Lol, the joys of owning and maintaining multiple vehicles.
> I think that's the thing in life I'm the worse at. Really considering how much time and money it takes to maintain stuff I want to buy.
> I get spellbound and even if you told me I wouldn't care.
> Until later of course.
> Having two cars is a must though unfortunately


Lol. I have 3 vehicles, couple four wheelers and a motorcycle to maintain. My friends also bring their stuff to me.

Its cheaper for me to fix what I have than make car payments. I buy used vehicles cash for around 5 grand and drive them till they fall apart. I don't want any debt.


----------



## 420God (Dec 3, 2017)

If I didn't do my own work I couldn't afford the things I have.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 3, 2017)

420God said:


> If I didn't do my own work I couldn't afford the things I have.


Same here. Labor rates are outrageous for vehicle maint.


----------



## lokie (Dec 3, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Same here. Labor rates are outrageous for vehicle maint.


My truck needs a tune up. It's due for one. The last one was 15 yr ago.
I asked my mechanic what a tune up would cost for a 1997 F150 and his answer was $80 per hour + parts.


----------



## 420God (Dec 3, 2017)

lokie said:


> My truck needs a tune up. It's due for one. The last one was 15 yr ago.
> I asked my mechanic what a tune up would cost for a 1997 F150 and his answer was $80 per hour + parts.


Does it have the Triton(5.4) motor? If so it'll be about $800 because of the sparkplug setup, and that's if they don't snap one off.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 3, 2017)

420God said:


> If I didn't do my own work I couldn't afford the things I have.


I try to buy things I can service myself


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 3, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> ....snip..
> 
> Its cheaper for me to fix what I have than make car payments. I buy used vehicles cash for around 5 grand and drive them till they fall apart. I don't want any debt.


Hub used to haunt the wrecking yards picking up cars that he could drive while he flipped them. It was funny really our vehicles paid for themselves and their gas LOL


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 3, 2017)

I just paid a shop to replace the heater core in my silverado. 
I’ve been known to wrench, but no way was i spending all that time doing that shit!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 3, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I just paid a shop to replace the heater core in my silverado.
> I’ve been known to wrench, but no way was i spending all that time doing that shit!


Heater cores can be ugly work.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 3, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Heater cores can be ugly work.


6hrs shop labor. No thank you lol. I’m sure I would have broken a bunch of the plastic shit that makes up the dash if i did it.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 3, 2017)

lokie said:


> My truck needs a tune up. It's due for one. The last one was 15 yr ago.
> I asked my mechanic what a tune up would cost for a 1997 F150 and his answer was $80 per hour + parts.


That's about what any shop charges. 80-100 bucks an hour. Screw that. I charge about 30 an hour when I work on other peoples stuff. 


curious2garden said:


> Hub used to haunt the wrecking yards picking up cars that he could drive while he flipped them. It was funny really our vehicles paid for themselves and their gas LOL


Smart. I I want to start flipping old cars.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 3, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I just paid a shop to replace the heater core in my silverado.
> I’ve been known to wrench, but no way was i spending all that time doing that shit!


Yup and then there's the 1 crucial connector, so you have to do it a second time!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 3, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Heater cores can be ugly work.


And stinky - I absolutely hate the smell of antifreeze.

Especially if it's hot!


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 3, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Yup and then there's the 1 crucial connector, so you have to do it a second time!


Yup, and, you gotta mess with the airconditioning on mine when farting with the heater core.
I actually thought about doing it. But then realized the Ac part and along with how long it’s supposed to take said fuck that shit


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 3, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And stinky - I absolutely hate the smell of antifreeze.
> 
> Especially if it's hot!


I had that going on. Figured it’s best to replace before it blows all over the cab. I think i made a good call. Plus, i was sick of that smell.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 3, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> iPhone 7 Plus. I dropped my phone last night while drunk and cracked the screen to shit.
> 
> It’s cool though, I’m eligible for an upgrade . So I’ll probably end up going to the phone store later today. Or sometime soon


The apple store totally sucks on weekends. Last time we upgraded, Mrs. Stool & I waited in line almost two hours to talk to a transgender "associate" with razor stubble on her legs AND face.  
I've got nothing against transgender folks, but if you want to be seen as female, shaving your face is a good place to start. 

Just sayin'...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 3, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Invested in some protection.
> View attachment 4052472
> 
> View attachment 4052473
> ...


Looks like it shoots grenades!


----------



## charface (Dec 3, 2017)

I can swap out most any parts, do breaks tune ups all that but where Im at the mercy of shops
is diagnostics on these newer cars. Even a code reader can run you down the wrong path.
The other factor is time to fix it and not having a shop yet.
I've done my share of swapping c-6 transmissions in the mud. Pulling fuel tanks.
Ehhh, I just depressed myself. Hopefully ill have a shop soon.

I did just expand on my shed so I can get to work on my bike.
I have an older vulcan Im going to convert either into an old school bobber
or a pile of scrap. Havent found out yet.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 3, 2017)

charface said:


> I can swap out most any parts, do breaks tune ups all that but where Im at the mercy of shops
> is diagnostics on these newer cars. Even a code reader can run you down the wrong path.
> The other factor is time to fix it and not having a shop yet.
> I've done my share of swapping c-6 transmissions in the mud. Pulling fuel tanks.
> ...


Hub's last Snap On scanner was about 5 grand, ouch, then there's the software update packs, double ouch.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 3, 2017)

Spent the day running around tying up loose ends with the little one. We stopped at Target to look at slippers but got bamboozled into buying this Santa that shits candy into your chimney.


----------



## charface (Dec 3, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Hub's last Snap On scanner was about 5 grand, ouch, then there's the software update packs, double ouch.


Yeah, anything snap on is gonna cost ya double.
But I did it too. Its great stuff and if you make your living with it I can justify having a free replacement delivered 
to the shop for lifetime.


----------



## charface (Dec 3, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And stinky - I absolutely hate the smell of antifreeze.
> 
> Especially if it's hot!


I just love the fact that they still cram in so you have to pull the dash out in some cars.
Fucking thing should be mounted in the trunk hidden under a panel that also contains oil filter and fuel filter.
But you aint heard that shit from me!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 3, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> How much was that and have you shot it ......my sis would probably like one of those for her purse.


It was around $45. No I have not shot it. I’m so glad you mentioned this. I thought it came with with an extra pepper power stream cartridge but it comes loaded with a water practice cartridge!!
28g of formula. 
Up to 7 short blasts
Up to 20 ft effective range
Trigger activated LED Light
Thumb lock safety prevents accidental discharge.
Point and shoot pepper power shots or a constant stream.
Plus a strobe feature
10% OC pepper
And it also has Invisible UV dye which helps police identify your attacker. 
I bought it at Cabelas. 
It’s “Mace brand.”

I never felt comfortable with the ackward standard mace design with the flip top. This mace gun feels so comfortable and is so easy to grab and aim, . I feel so much more confident with this design . I think it would make a terrific gift for your sister! I returned the holster for a couple reasons. It was too bulky and if I mount it to my bicycle frame the predators that stalk will see it and might think it’s a real gun and jump me for it. Best I keep it concealed properly in my pocket. 
cheers! Have a nice day and stay safe out there.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 3, 2017)

charface said:


> Yeah, anything snap on is gonna cost ya double.
> But I did it too. Its great stuff and if you make your living with it I can justify having a free replacement delivered
> to the shop for lifetime.


Precisely and if you are trying to beat flat rate having the right tools makes all the difference, especially if you specialize in driveability and performance diagnostics. At least that was his story and he stuck to it LOL. Then again I have an affinity for fine tools and once you've used Snap On's Universal socket set you just never look back.


----------



## charface (Dec 3, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Precisely and if you are trying to beat flat rate having the right tools makes all the difference, especially if you specialize in driveability and performance diagnostics. At least that was his story and he stuck to it LOL. Then again I have an affinity for fine tools and once you've used Snap On's Universal socket set you just never look back.


Its true. snap on made tools sexy and humans are biologically driven.
I spent years in different kinds of shops and met very few who weren't in hawk to the snap on man.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 3, 2017)

charface said:


> I just love the fact that they still cram in so you have to pull the dash out in some cars.
> Fucking thing should be mounted in the trunk hidden under a panel that also contains oil filter and fuel filter.
> But you aint heard that shit from me!!


Yea. I had to do that a little while back.
 
Just about every time I work on something I wonder to myself what dumbass designed that particular part or setup.

I think they do it so you have to take them to the dealer.


----------



## charface (Dec 3, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yea. I had to do that a little while back.
> View attachment 4052676
> Just about every time I work on something I wonder to myself what dumbass designed that particular part or setup.
> 
> I think they do it so you have to take them to the dealer.


I think every engineer should have to change the item they designed after it is installed. 
The world would be much simpler.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 3, 2017)

charface said:


> I think every engineer should have to change the item they designed after it is installed.
> The world would be much simpler.


Hell yes. It was the same in the military. Engineers would hand us retrofit parts and we would still have to modify them to make them work. 

I've thought the same exact thing for years. The designer should have to change it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 3, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yea. I had to do that a little while back.
> View attachment 4052676
> Just about every time I work on something I wonder to myself what dumbass designed that particular part or setup.
> 
> I think they do it so you have to take them to the dealer.


FFS, I would have just set that fucker on fire & walked away.


----------



## charface (Dec 3, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Hell yes. It was the same in the military. Engineers would hand us retrofit parts and we would still have to modify them to make them work.
> 
> I've thought the same exact thing for years. The designer should have to change it.


On the other hand imagine how ugly a car would be if we went with our theory.


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> FFS, I would have just set that fucker on fire & walked away.
> 
> View attachment 4052731


If I tear into something like that I purposely leave out any non crucial screws so it's easier the next time. 
I know that sounds bad but I'm OK with it.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 3, 2017)

So I have a few mechanical stories to share.

1. I just spent all day changing my bypass pipe on my 06 Tacoma 4 banger , the damn thing runs through the intake manifold . So while I had the intake off I bench cleaned the injectors. Replaced the the plugs, belts, hoses, flushed the radiator. 

2. I am about to do a air ride to steel springs conversation on my envoy, just waiting on Amazon to bring my stuff ( only three weeks late ) 

And as for diagnosis , simple, just ask Annie. She ain't been wrong yet. I love you Annie your the best.

I'm lucky I grew up poor, I've always done all my own mechanical stuff . If I don't know what to do I just keep reading or asking someone and eventually I get there.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 3, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> FFS, I would have just set that fucker on fire & walked away.
> 
> View attachment 4052731


I thought about before. Lol.


charface said:


> On the other hand imagine how ugly a car would be if we went with our theory.
> 
> If I tear into something like that I purposely leave out any non crucial screws so it's easier the next time.
> I know that sounds bad but I'm OK with it.


Lol. I can't do that. I'm anal about things like that.


----------



## charface (Dec 3, 2017)

I


whitebb2727 said:


> I thought about before. Lol.
> 
> Lol. I can't do that. I'm anal about things like that.


 Should clarify, only on my own shot and only if it's not visable.

God forbid I get into a small fender bender. My dash might fly out the windshield. Lol


----------



## charface (Dec 3, 2017)

Bareback said:


> So I have a few mechanical stories to share.
> 
> 1. I just spent all day changing my bypass pipe on my 06 Tacoma 4 banger , the damn thing runs through the intake manifold . So while I had the intake off I bench cleaned the injectors. Replaced the the plugs, belts, hoses, flushed the radiator.
> 
> ...


It's so nice nowadays being able to snap a pic with the phone prior to disassembly. I used to work on tractors and we would tear them into a million pieces and order parts. By the time the parts arrived it was a bastard putting it all back together.


----------



## charface (Dec 3, 2017)

I don't know how to spell.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 3, 2017)

charface said:


> It's so nice nowadays being able to snap a pic with the phone prior to dissassambly. I used to work on tractors and we would tear them into a million pieces and order parts. By the time the parts arrived it was a bastard putting it all back together.


I've been to an ass load of advanced Cat schools - one was fuel systems for 6.250" bore class engines & there are 6 or 7 (very) different variants of these. We get broken up into 4 person teams & told to disassemble a fuel system. Come back from lunch & we get moved to another table with a system that another team tore apart.
Bitching doesn't help as all the instructor would say is "welcome to shift work".

Talk about tough!


----------



## Bareback (Dec 3, 2017)

charface said:


> I don't know how to spell.


It's cool I don't know to read.


----------



## charface (Dec 3, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've been to an ass load of advanced Cat schools - one was fuel systems for 6.250" bore class engines & there are 6 or 7 (very) different variants of these. We get broken up into 4 person teams & told to disassemble a fuel system. Come back from lunch & we get moved to another table with a system that another team tore apart.
> Bitching doesn't help as all the instructor would say is "welcome to shift work".
> 
> Talk about tough!


One place I worked was a Chinese tractor import, horrible. 
The parts books were all wrong. 
The wiring harness was not color coded the same way twice. 
Just a non stop headache.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 3, 2017)

I feel for you there - grey market machines are beyond horrible to work on, like they make them "one off" & nothing matches the one you saw two weeks ago.


----------



## charface (Dec 3, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I feel for you there - grey market machines are beyond horrible to work on, like they make them "one off" & nothing matches the one you saw two weeks ago.


Exactly. Trying to explain this to customers was always fun. 
Well sir your parts will be sent sea freight, held up in customs and more than likely won't fit.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 3, 2017)

charface said:


> I
> 
> Should clarify, only on my own shot and only if it's not visable.
> 
> God forbid I get into a small fender bender. My dash might fly out the windshield. Lol


I was in a wreck at around 30 mph. I had a car battery in the back of my truck and when I hit the embankment and came to a sudden stop the battery kept moving and slammed into the back of the cab on the passenger side. If someone was sitting on that side it may have killed them. Not really relevant. Just was thinking about it.

Its no biggie as long as its not structural.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 3, 2017)

I have a pair of tweezers I really like


----------



## charface (Dec 3, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I was in a wreck at around 30 mph. I had a car battery in the back of my truck and when I hit the embankment and came to a sudden stop the battery kept moving and slammed into the back of the cab on the passenger side. If someone was sitting on that side it may have killed them. Not really relevant. Just was thinking about.
> 
> Its no biggie as long as its not structural.


I worry about that kind of stuff alot. 
I heard about a guy hauling an engine block in his van and when he wrecked it killed his daughter. Not sure if it really happened but it disturbed me enough to make me paranoid of hauling bowling balls in my back window. Lol


----------



## charface (Dec 3, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I have a pair of tweezers I really like


A good pair of tweezers is a treasure


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 3, 2017)

I do quite a bit of machining every day & the slivers can drive me nuts!
Instead of tweezers I typically use nail clippers & just remove a hunk of skin with the offending sliver.

It's pretty much fool proof in heavily calloused areas.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 3, 2017)

charface said:


> I worry about that kind of stuff alot.
> I heard about a guy hauling an engine block in his van and when he wrecked it killed his daughter. Not sure if it really happened but it disturbed me enough to make me paranoid of hauling bowling balls in my back window. Lol


It happens. I saw a couple different freak accidents. One was a guy hauling poles in a little truck and hit a box truck head on. The pole decapitated the driver of the box truck. Lose items in vehicles are no joke.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 3, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> It happens. I saw a couple different freak accidents. One was a guy hauling poles in a little truck and hit a box truck head on. The pole decapitated the driver of the box truck. Lose items in vehicles are no joke.


I've done a lot of first responder action & have seen almost exactly that.

The shit you can't unsee that you really wish you could.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 3, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've done a lot of first responder action & have seen almost exactly that.
> 
> The shit you can't unsee that you really wish you could.


Yea. It can be quite disturbing.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 3, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I do quite a bit of machining every day & the slivers can drive me nuts!
> Instead of tweezers I typically use nail clippers & just remove a hunk of skin with the offending sliver.
> 
> It's pretty much fool proof in heavily calloused areas.



I do the same thing for metal slivers, and have a small pair hemostats for the wood planks. It's the fiberglass shards that suck the most.


----------



## charface (Dec 3, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I do quite a bit of machining every day & the slivers can drive me nuts!
> Instead of tweezers I typically use nail clippers & just remove a hunk of skin with the offending sliver.
> 
> It's pretty much fool proof in heavily calloused areas.


Gross but true story. 
I was grinding and a sliver made its way past the sheild. 
I waited to go to the Dr until the next day. By then they had to dig cause the eye regenerates super fast. 
After that I have removed them immediately with a magnet. 
Freaks people out but it works on the eye at least


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 3, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I do the same thing for metal slivers, and have a small pair hemostats for the wood planks. It's the fiberglass shards that suck the most.


I avoid glass like the plague.
Scrubbing in the shower with a green pad is my best response to that stuff - I don't think it helps any, I just feel compelled to do it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 3, 2017)

charface said:


> Gross but true story.
> I was grinding and a sliver made its way past the sheild.
> I waited to go to the Dr until the next day. By then they had to dig cause the eye regenerates super fast.
> After that I have removed them immediately with a magnet.
> Freaks people out but it works on the eye at least


A buddy was working with 1/4" aluminum plate - cutting it on a table saw as it was a big piece. While making a narrow pie shaped cut the metal caught on the saw & drove that slice through is abdomen. He had to stand in a pickup holding on to the roll bar on the way to the hospital as he couldn't sit with 2 ish feet of metal sticking out of both sides of his belly.
That story gives me the Hebe-jeebies every time I think of it.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 3, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I avoid glass like the plague.
> Scrubbing in the shower with a green pad is my best response to that stuff - I don't think it helps any, I just feel compelled to do it.


I might give the green pad a try. If I know I'm going to have to deal with fiberglass I give myself a good coat of baby powder and wipe down with panty hose after.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 3, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I might give the green pad a try. If I know I'm going to have to deal with fiberglass I give myself a good coat of baby powder and wipe down with panty hose after.


Does it help?
I'm sure you at least smell nice afterwords. : )


----------



## Bareback (Dec 3, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A buddy was working with 1/4" aluminum plate - cutting it on a table saw as it was a big piece. While making a narrow pie shaped cut the metal caught on the saw & drove that slice through is abdomen. He had to stand in a pickup holding on to the roll bar on the way to the hospital as he couldn't sit with 2 ish feet of metal sticking out of both sides of his belly.
> That story gives me the Hebe-jeebies every time I think of it.


Holy shit!!!


----------



## Bareback (Dec 3, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Does it help?
> I'm sure you at least smell nice afterwords. : )


Yeah it helps, I mean glass ain't no fun, but it really helps around my neck and in the folds of my arms . Of course I cover up as much as possible but summer time can make you choose the lesser of two evils and most of the time I don't have long sleeves with me unless it's 40° or lower. 

The smell.... well let's just say anything helps lol.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 3, 2017)

What's with the baby powder though?
Blocks the pores?

I've just never heard that one before.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 3, 2017)

I'm guna shove a bunch of weed into my butthole and go to bed.....getting some nice fresh air mixed with cigarette smoke ....New Years is coming .....I'm guna quit smoking for the 7th year in a row .......for real 











Fuck you for not believing me....















Really I am.....



K,whatever 





Night guys/gals 


PENIS


----------



## dstroy (Dec 3, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I'm guna shove a bunch of weed into my butthole and go to bed.....getting some nice fresh air mixed with cigarette smoke ....New Years is coming .....I'm guna quit smoking for the 7th year in a row .......for real
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 3, 2017)

charface said:


> I worry about that kind of stuff alot.
> I heard about a guy hauling an engine block in his van and when he wrecked it killed his daughter. Not sure if it really happened but it disturbed me enough to make me paranoid of hauling bowling balls in my back window. Lol


I was about 100 yds behind some guy on the road, he was hauling a Jeep on a trailer and an ATV in his pickup bed. It's around a 55 MPH road and there is a wide sweeping curve. He enters the curve around 65+. The trailer begins to fishfish, each juke is getting wider and wider, the hitch comes undone but the chains hold, the jeep flies off as the trailer whips around and slams his truck side. Truck stops and ATV continues forward, squashes the cab. Miraculously the dude is perfectly fine, all his shit is totaled; myself and other drivers stopped to lend a hand, he is raging and covered in beer. We all got back into our vehicles and disappeared.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 3, 2017)

I got a sliver of gold in my eye one time, when I closed my eye the shard cut into the underside of my eyelid- I got it out myself with my tweezers


----------



## charface (Dec 3, 2017)

When I was a yoot I worked for this local cash for cars place. I had nowhere to live so he worked me for room n board and bologna sandwiches, but I digress

He was nuts and all the equipment sucked.

One of his wreckers broke down towing like a Bonneville 88 or something like it.
He sent me to get it, now I'm pulling a tow truck that is also pulling a car through downtown Portland. Never seen it before or again and yes we had a wreck. 
Someone didn't expect the third vehicle to be turning and clipped the tail car.

The boss threatened him with a shotgun and the problem went away.

He also had me use a dump truck loaded with smashed cars to tow another set of stacked cars if I remember correctly. This time
The car came off the hitch just as I pulled into the yard. No-one git hurt but that's not because we didn't try

We weren't drunk just stupid.

That dude taught me alot
Mostly that just because you have a boss does not mean you should trust him with yer life.

Finally blew up a fuel tank in our faces
So I left and joined the navy in 86.

Also I finally cleared the main yard of leafs today, just to be on topic


----------



## charface (Dec 3, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I got a sliver of gold in my eye one time, when I closed my eye the shard cut into the underside of my eyelid- I got it out myself with my tweezers


I used to get slivers from sanding baseboards with steel wool. 
Crazy big nasty ones that you could grab with pliers.


----------



## ANC (Dec 4, 2017)

The really dangerous stuff is anything that is non-magnetic. Makes medic extraction a nightmare.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 4, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What's with the baby powder though?
> Blocks the pores?
> 
> I've just never heard that one before.


Yeah blocks the pores, so the glass can't get in. And the panty hose grabs most of the the fiber when I wipe with it. I guess if I was mad at the ol' lady I could put it back in her drawer, hmm on second thought I probably shouldn't do that.
Ohh I use the powder trick when I'm hanging densglass .

@Aeroknow have you ever used baby powder to help with fiberglass , you know to keep it out of your skin.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 4, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Yeah blocks the pores, so the glass can't get in. And the panty hose grabs most of the the fiber when I wipe with it. I guess if I was mad at the ol' lady I could put it back in her drawer, hmm on second thought I probably shouldn't do that.
> Ohh I use the powder trick when I'm hanging densglass .
> 
> @Aeroknow have you ever used baby powder to help with fiberglass , you know to keep it out of your skin.


Yes! For sure.

Only when i would come prepared knowing i was gonna be messing with allot of insulation that day though. But for the most part, we would just have to hang some batts here and there to continue hanging board, and/or to finish framing, etc. Or, cutting up strips of thermafiber which is the best lol.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 4, 2017)

Mooned all of you


----------



## MzanziMarijuana (Dec 4, 2017)

Today I quit my beatass job and decided to finish my studies next year and make something of my life by following my passion. 

So it was a productive day I guess. Lol

Take it easy guys.

MzanziM


----------



## neosapien (Dec 4, 2017)

MzanziMarijuana said:


> Today I quit my beatass job and decided to finish my studies next year and make something of my life by following my passion.
> 
> So it was a productive day I guess. Lol
> 
> ...


That's awesome!
What's your passion?


----------



## MzanziMarijuana (Dec 4, 2017)

neosapien said:


> That's awesome!
> What's your passion?


Design and photography


----------



## neosapien (Dec 4, 2017)

MzanziMarijuana said:


> Design and photography



Well shit man, start a thread and post up some pics from your portfolio. Got any classy nudes? Asking for a friend.


----------



## MzanziMarijuana (Dec 4, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Well shit man, start a thread and post up some pics from your portfolio. Got any classy nudes? Asking for a friend.


I've got nudes, but they ain't classy hahaha


----------



## neosapien (Dec 4, 2017)

MzanziMarijuana said:


> I've got nudes, but they ain't classy hahaha


He's says that's fine. Beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## MzanziMarijuana (Dec 4, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Well shit man, start a thread and post up some pics from your portfolio. Got any classy nudes? Asking for a friend.


Something like this???


----------



## neosapien (Dec 4, 2017)

Top notch photography there my man.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 4, 2017)

MzanziMarijuana said:


> Something like this???


Fuckin in tents


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 4, 2017)

neosapien said:


> He's says that's fine. Beggars can't be choosers.


You're such a good friend Neo.



((Bow to Neo being such a good selfless friend))


----------



## ANC (Dec 4, 2017)

MzanziMarijuana said:


> Today I quit my beatass job and decided to finish my studies next year and make something of my life by following my passion.
> 
> So it was a productive day I guess. Lol
> 
> ...


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2017)

ANC said:


> The really dangerous stuff is anything that is non-magnetic. Makes medic extraction a nightmare.


If you have the correct tools they are pretty easy. Hub got a piece of non ferrous metal in his left eye. Luckily when he called me we were on skin and the OR I was in that day was down the street from his duty station. Put some Flourescein in his eye, used the lowest power on the Zeiss, flooded his eye with balanced saline solution and popped it out with a Weck-Cell. Took about 5 minutes and he only needed a patch for 24 hours.



Bareback said:


> Yeah blocks the pores, so the glass can't get in. And the panty hose grabs most of the the fiber when I wipe with it. I guess if I was mad at the ol' lady I could put it back in her drawer, hmm on second thought I probably shouldn't do that.
> Ohh I use the powder trick when I'm hanging densglass .
> 
> @Aeroknow have you ever used baby powder to help with fiberglass , you know to keep it out of your skin.


The fiberglass adheres to the exudate from the glands in our reticular dermis. This creates microabrasions. If you put powder on the exudate first the fibers can't adhere.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 4, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> ~Snip~ The fiberglass adheres to the exudate from the glands in our reticular dermis. This creates microabrasions. If you put powder on the exudate first the fibers can't adhere.


So in little words, "Put on the powder dumbass"?


----------



## ANC (Dec 4, 2017)

Lol, I'd like to see you come out of my roof covered in baby powder (I think they grind up dead babies to make it) and sweat.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> So in little words, "Put on the powder dumbass"?


Yup and keep some in your toolbox so you can reapply if you sweat, wipe it off et cetera.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Fuckin in tents


In the spirit of gratitude, thank god for tents


----------



## lokie (Dec 4, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Yup and keep some in your toolbox so you can reapply if you sweat, wipe it off et cetera.


 

Get all 3. There is one for any occaion.


----------



## Karah (Dec 4, 2017)

neosapien said:


> He's says that's fine. Beggars can't be choosers.


She*


Today....I went to the gym and ran 8 miles. Now I’m at home sulking in bed, eating pizza rolls.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 4, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I avoid glass like the plague.
> Scrubbing in the shower with a green pad is my best response to that stuff - I don't think it helps any, I just feel compelled to do it.


Alternating hot and cold water helps work fiberglass out.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 4, 2017)

Karah said:


> She*
> 
> 
> Today....I went to the gym and ran 8 miles. Now I’m at home sulking in bed, eating pizza rolls.


yeah me too, except for the running and pizza rolls and sulking


----------



## ANC (Dec 4, 2017)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4053110
> 
> Get all 3. There is one for any occaion.


I guess PILES in big print isn't such a good seller.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 4, 2017)

Karah said:


> She*
> 
> 
> Today....I went to the gym and ran 8 miles. Now I’m at home sulking in bed, eating pizza rolls.


I went yesterday and put up 275 on the bench and as I was struggling to get it back on the rack it sounded like a bunch of try rubber bands being snapped.. My back/neck is destroyed now so o went again today and let the jacuzzi do its thing to no avail, had a coupe Vic's and tried again with much more success even got to break the no drugs in the hot tub rule. Now I have lidocaine patches and weed cookies and didn't go to work today. I may put on my silk robe and run around the house tucked I'm feeling pretty sexy I'd certainly fuck me


----------



## Karah (Dec 4, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> I went yesterday and put up 275 on the bench and as I was struggling to get it back on the rack it sounded like a bunch of try rubber bands being snapped.. My back/neck is destroyed now so o went again today and let the jacuzzi do its thing to no avail, had a coupe Vic's and tried again with much more success even got to break the no drugs in the hot tub rule. Now I have lidocaine patches and weed cookies and didn't go to work today. I may put on my silk robe and run around the house tucked I'm feeling pretty sexy I'd certainly fuck me


I just bought a kimono off amazon like 3 days ago. 

I would fuck me too.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 4, 2017)

Karah said:


> She*
> 
> 
> Today....I went to the gym and ran 8 miles. Now I’m at home sulking in bed, eating pizza rolls.


Why sulking?


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 4, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Why sulking?


monthly thing I'm guessing...lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 4, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> I went yesterday and put up 275 on the bench and as I was struggling to get it back on the rack it sounded like a bunch of try rubber bands being snapped.. My back/neck is destroyed now so o went again today and let the jacuzzi do its thing to no avail, had a coupe Vic's and tried again with much more success even got to break the no drugs in the hot tub rule. Now I have lidocaine patches and weed cookies and didn't go to work today. I may put on my silk robe and run around the house tucked I'm feeling pretty sexy I'd certainly fuck me








Oh yeah, one gallon of yogurt brewing right now; got them dairy cows working OT


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 4, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> monthly thing I'm guessing...lol


LOL


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 4, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> -- blah blah blah --
> The fiberglass adheres to the exudate from the glands in our *reticular* dermis. This creates microabrasions. If you put powder on the exudate first the fibers can't adhere.


Wait -- rectum what?


----------



## charface (Dec 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Wait -- rectum what?


Rectum hell, it almost killed him.


----------



## Karah (Dec 4, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> monthly thing I'm guessing...lol


Just because a girl is in her feelings doesn’t mean it’s that time of the month. It’s not actually. 


Singlemalt said:


> Why sulking?


Life stuff


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 4, 2017)

Karah said:


> Just because a girl is in her feelings doesn’t mean it’s that time of the month. It’s not actually.
> 
> 
> Life stuff


Condolences if in order; get yourself a loaded pizza with extra anchovies. That always lifts my spirits and gives me a chub as a side benefit


----------



## Karah (Dec 4, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Condolences if in order; get yourself a loaded pizza with extra anchovies. That always lifts my spirits and gives me a chub as a side benefit


 Nothing detrimental, I’m honestly just being a pussy. I’ll get over it. 

I’m taking myself to sushi dinner at noble fish. They have the best sushi, hands down, in my area. I also got an oil change and strangely that comforted me.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 4, 2017)

Karah said:


> Nothing detrimental, I’m honestly just being a pussy. I’ll get over it.
> 
> I’m taking myself to sushi dinner at noble fish. They have the best sushi, hands down, in my area. I also got an oil change and strangely that comforted me.


Good menu, I'd spend a lot of $$ there


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2017)

Karah said:


> She*
> 
> 
> Today....I went to the gym and ran 8 miles. Now I’m at home sulking in bed, eating pizza rolls.


What was your time on that 8 mile run? I went out walking....... now I'm sulking, my time sucked I can't blame you, enjoy the kimono and fish! and pizza rolls


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2017)

Sold the xmas crop well before crimbo. 

Now to blindly panic about presents...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2017)

Likewise. Got my crop 3/4 Sold. Massive pressure off for crimbo!


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 4, 2017)

I live next to a popular strip mall with some great restaurants in it. There are very few parking spots, so I often see cars come into my alley and simply pull into spots that are private and reserved for condo residents. I witnessed a girl pull into one of these reserved spots and parked so badly that she took up two spaces, then went into the sandwich shop. Right after I saw the dude who owned that spot pull in, utter profanity, and kicked out the offender's tail light. He then drove off, and must have called a tow truck. The tow truck got there and took the offender's car all in about 3 minutes, those dudes are fucking FAST. The girl came out of the shop a few minutes later, and the stupid look on her stupid face was priceless. I couldn't help but sit there and laugh. She saw me and asked if I knew what happened to her car, I told her it was just towed, and she almost started crying. I laughed even harder, wait 'til she sees the back of her car after paying $200 for the tow. Better than TV...


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2017)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4053110
> 
> Get all 3. There is one for any occaion.


LOL the Calamine in that might prove unsuitable for the powder's intended purpose.


----------



## Karah (Dec 4, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> What was your time on that 8 mile run? I went out walking....... now I'm sulking, my time sucked I can't blame you, enjoy the kimono and fish! and pizza rolls


It was bout 1.30. My legs are short and I’m chubby so I’m slow lol. But I’m getting faster! I usually hit the gym a few times a week and stick to the elliptical. I hate running. Things get too jiggly.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 4, 2017)

Karah said:


> It was bout 1.30. My legs are short and I’m chubby so I’m slow lol. But I’m getting faster! I usually hit the gym a few times a week and stick to the elliptical. I hate running. Things get too jiggly.


Bullshit, you ran 8 11/12 minute miles without stopping? Your first 11/12 minute mile was as fast as your last 11/12minute mile? If so, im impressed. I bet you can ride the shit out of a dick.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 4, 2017)

Karah said:


> It was bout 1.30. My legs are short and I’m chubby so I’m slow lol. But I’m getting faster! I usually hit the gym a few times a week and stick to the elliptical. I hate running. Things get too jiggly.


I wouldn't call you chubby at all. Perhaps a bit rubenesque. Me likes some cushion for the pushin'


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 4, 2017)

Karah said:


> It was bout 1.30. My legs are short and I’m chubby so I’m slow lol. But I’m getting faster! I usually hit the gym a few times a week and stick to the elliptical. I hate running. Things get too jiggly.


Heh, heh you said chubby. If you like anchovies, wanna cohabitate? No pre-nup


----------



## Karah (Dec 4, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Bullshit, you ran 8 11/12 minute miles without stopping? Your first 11/12 minute mile was as fast as your last 11/12minute mile?.


Fuck yeah I did, give or take 10 mins. I was pissed and ran my ass off, it’s not that time consuming to run a mile. I’m not fit, but I’m quick. 


mr sunshine said:


> If so, im impressed. I bet you can ride the shit out of a dick.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 4, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> If so, im impressed. I bet you can ride the shit out of a dick.


If when Kara and I fuck she actually makes me shit out my dick rather than cum I'll be impressed for the first time in a long time


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 4, 2017)

Karah said:


> Fuck yeah I did, give or take 10 mins. I was pissed and ran my ass off, it’s not that time consuming to run a mile. I’m not fit, but I’m quick.


Thats hella good, I've been working out too... Getting all buff and shit.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 4, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> If when Kara and I fuck she actually makes me shit out my dick rather than cum I'll be impressed for the first time in a long time


I can shit cum on your dick for the right price,


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 4, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I can shit cum on your dick for the right price,


Free?


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 4, 2017)

I missed this thread. I've got to stop by more often, I just don't accomplish that much...


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 4, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> I missed this thread. I've got to stop by more often, I just don't accomplish that much...


Just lie, that what I do...


----------



## Karah (Dec 4, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Just lie, that what I do...


Same.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 4, 2017)

Did yo guys know I was really a girl? With a pussy and everything,....


----------



## Karah (Dec 4, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Did yo guys know I was really a girl? With a pussy and everything,....


Pics or you’re lying.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 4, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Did yo guys know I was really a girl? With a pussy and everything,....


LOL fuckin Sunshine


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 4, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL fuckin Sunshine


Lol, I was about to post the exact same post, but went to next page first to see last post and, BAM there it is..

Fucking Malt..


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 4, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Did yo guys know I was really a girl? With a pussy and everything,....


Please tell me you have one of those gigantic clits like that chick I saw on pornhub. That thing was bigger than my thumb and I have large hands.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 4, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> I may put on my silk robe and run around the house tucked I'm feeling pretty sexy I'd certainly fuck me


----------



## Bareback (Dec 4, 2017)

Karah said:


> Same.


Diddo or dildo my spelling isn't that great.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 4, 2017)

Traded in my 2010 tractor and 2004 rototiller on a new bigger tractor today. Got $950 for the old ones. 
 
I hardly ever used the tiller and now that I built the planter walIs, it became trade bait. The 7 year old tractor motor was shaky. My previous tractor died at 7 yrs., engine siezed, all the oil gushed out. DOA.

The dust from the oak leaves finds it's way to the damn valve guides. I use 2 air cleaners, switch them weekly, blow out the extracted one with compressed air. 

Still, I blow engines. Or I used to. Now I trade them in around 7 yrs.
 
 
Shiny new 44" triple bagger. (I did a lot of cuts here and there during remodeling to make sure I could get myself a Christmas present.) 

And there goes my used Vette I was hoping to buy someday. Oh well, can't cut grass and pick up leaves in an old car.

l'm gonna hit the scratch tickets heavy, I'd still like to get an old convertible some day.


----------



## Karah (Dec 4, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Heh, heh you said chubby. If you like anchovies, wanna cohabitate? No pre-nup


Will 3 be a crowd? Someone else said they’d wife me with no prenup too


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 4, 2017)

Karah said:


> Will 3 be a crowd? Someone else said they’d wife me with no prenup too


no 2 is a crowd, 3 is an adult movie waiting to happen...


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 4, 2017)

Karah said:


> Will 3 be a crowd? Someone else said they’d wife me with no prenup too


As long as no one are chatty types when unnecessary; i.e. useless chatter. I'm the archetypal grumpy old man 

BTW, "wife me"? Do you watch a lot of Westerns?


----------



## Karah (Dec 4, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> BTW, "wife me"? Do you watch a lot of Westerns?


No....but....I like the twilight zone a lot. That’s got to count for something?


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 4, 2017)

lol, "wife me" was one of Rod's favorite terms


----------



## neosapien (Dec 4, 2017)

Had one of those special days. Wife is out shopping for last minute things for the trip. Had a daddy/daughter day. Came home from preschool and made her watch one of my favorite childhood Christmas movies…







She was memorized and has been watching it on repeat all night. Made us turkey sandwiches and tofu. To balance out the universe. Good day. Didn't even have to sexually hArass anyone. Actually I think I did ask possum1 for his wife's nudes. Could have been yesterday though.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 4, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Traded in my 2010 tractor and 2004 rototiller on a new bigger tractor today. Got $950 for the old ones.
> View attachment 4053212
> I hardly ever used the tiller and now that I built the planter walIs, it became trade bait. The 7 year old tractor motor was shaky. My previous tractor died at 7 yrs., engine siezed, all the oil gushed out. DOA.
> 
> ...


I totally could have used that tiller.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 4, 2017)

All I'm sayin is that santa gets to stuff HIS sack down a CHIMNEY so why can't I? 

I cleaned a lot today, and did my stupid homework. The semester is almost over though, then I get to go through this shit all over like 6 more times.

I DID get accepted to Johnson and Wales for their network engineering program. I want to go to Brown though, but parking is like 640/yr. I guess it helps that I have a 4.0GPA and I'm a veteran or something because these fucks actually return my phone calls.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2017)

Karah said:


> It was bout 1.30. My legs are short and I’m chubby so I’m slow lol. But I’m getting faster! I usually hit the gym a few times a week and stick to the elliptical. I hate running. Things get too jiggly.


This bra: https://www.victoriassecret.com/bras/sports-bras/incredible-by-victoria-sport-front-close-sport-bra-victoria-sport?ProductID=344760&CatalogueType=OLS
These leggings: https://www.underarmour.com/en-us/reactor-legging/pid1298166-001

Terrific compression fit help with the anti-jiggle. I also wear one of these https://www.underarmour.com/en-us/womens-ua-coldgear-reactor-fleece-1-2-zip/pid1298603-916


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 4, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I totally could have used that tiller.


Heard it might be up for trade..


----------



## Karah (Dec 4, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> This bra: https://www.victoriassecret.com/bras/sports-bras/incredible-by-victoria-sport-front-close-sport-bra-victoria-sport?ProductID=344760&CatalogueType=OLS
> These leggings: https://www.underarmour.com/en-us/reactor-legging/pid1298166-001
> 
> Terrific compression fit help with the anti-jiggle. I also wear one of these https://www.underarmour.com/en-us/womens-ua-coldgear-reactor-fleece-1-2-zip/pid1298603-916


Need.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 4, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Had one of those special days. Wife is out shopping for last minute things for the trip. Had a daddy/daughter day. Came home from preschool and made her watch one of my favorite childhood Christmas movies…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Laurel/Hardy, 3 Stooges and Marx Bros. were constantly on TV in So Cal during the '50s and early '60s, kids were immersed in them. I knew in 1954 that I wanted to live in a world that had those guys.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 4, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Laurel/Hardy, 3 Stooges and Marx Bros. were constantly on TV in So Cal during the '50s and early '60s, kids were immersed in them. I knew in 1954 that I wanted to live in a world that had those guys.


Yeah, my folks are products of 50/60's Cali actually. Whittier/Placentia. I inherited some traits from them.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 4, 2017)

Karah said:


> Just because a girl is in her feelings doesn’t mean it’s that time of the month. It’s not actually.
> 
> 
> Life stuff


Sorry he said your vagina was sick .....glad your vagina is well.




I'm going to attempt to sleep now 
However, the chubby thing seen above has other ideas.....that look though ......LMAO



I think he's eyeing you up @Karah ..smh


----------



## Karah (Dec 4, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Sorry he said your vagina was sick .....glad your vagina is well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those cheeks!


----------



## dstroy (Dec 4, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Sorry he said your vagina was sick .....glad your vagina is well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He knows where the food is at. Mine too.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 4, 2017)

So these last few days under vehicles and the resulting back and knee pain has made me decide to build a small shop. 

Nothing huge. 20x30 would do. Heat and cooling would be a must. Upgrade to a nice welder. Get a cutting torch or maybe a plasma cutter. Various tools like arbor press, drill press, small metal brake and such.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 4, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> So these last few days under vehicles and the resulting back and knee pain has made me decide to build a small shop.
> 
> Nothing huge. 20x30 would do. Heat and cooling would be a must. Upgrade to a nice welder. Get a cutting torch or maybe a plasma cutter. Various tools like arbor press, drill press, small metal brake and such.


I've got all the hotrod goodies at my shop at work, hand tools a-go-go, - two big Engine lathes (8 & 12 ft beds), a horizontal and a vertical mill - all the metal cutting/welding equipment a guy would ever need. An industrial sand blaster & a zinc flame spray setup. Etc. . .
When I come home - I don't get metal splinters cause I'm done with that shit.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 4, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've got all the hotrod goodies at my shop at work, hand tools a-go-go, - two big Engine lathes (8 & 12 ft beds), a horizontal and a vertical mill - all the metal cutting/welding equipment a guy would ever need. An industrial sand blaster & a zinc flame spray setup. Etc. . .
> When I come home - I don't get metal splinters cause I'm done with that shit.


I would like to get to that point and restore old cars.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 4, 2017)

Hearing you guys talk about cars, machines and shops makes my otherwise large penis feel very small and inadequate.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 4, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> Ok…


You kill deer and put food on the table too. Sounds like a pretty tough noble gig to me. Cute kid. If someone asked me to define my life in 1 word it would be…dad.


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 4, 2017)

neosapien said:


> You kill deer and put food on the table too. Sounds like a pretty tough noble gig to me. Cute kid. If someone asked me to define my life in 1 word it would be…dad.


Thanks, that's why the deer was important, 3 lbs of hamburger a week adds up. These girls definitely made my life worth living. 
You're still not getting nudes of my wife.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 4, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I would like to get to that point and restore old cars.


Sounds like work! 
I'm way too lazy for that shit.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sounds like work!
> I'm way too lazy for that shit.


Its only work if you don't like it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 4, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> Ok, all the kid pics...I've got a terrible confession to make....I'm a....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet. When they start school, you can open an exclusive hair salon to the Stars


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 4, 2017)

I did 3 insurance appraisals at $65 each in 1 hr.


----------



## Karah (Dec 5, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> You're still not getting nudes of my wife.


Send them to me instead


----------



## ANC (Dec 5, 2017)

Finally sorted the shit out with my banking app, and discovered I have more money than I thought and I must still get paid for the harvest that is curing.
Happy days. I need new shoes.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 5, 2017)

I bet she's a dirty bird...


----------



## neosapien (Dec 5, 2017)

ANC said:


> Finally sorted the shit out with my banking app, and discovered I have more money than I thought and I must still get paid for the harvest that is curing.
> Happy days. I need new shoes.


I grew up in America so I know very little about South Africa. In fact my brain injects thoughts of District 9 into every one of your posts. It's kind of maddening reading that you need a new pair of shoes and what my brain envisions that entails.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 5, 2017)

Of course I'm running late when Mc D's line is longer than my erect penis.....


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 5, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Its only work if you don't like it.


LOL I've heard that and I have to tell you even when you absolutely love what you do 20 hours straight, sack out on a gurney in a hallway for 4, and start in again for another 16 gets extremely unpleasant.


----------



## ANC (Dec 5, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I grew up in America so I know very little about South Africa. In fact my brain injects thoughts of District 9 into every one of your posts. It's kind of maddening reading that you need a new pair of shoes and what my brain envisions that entails.


I fucked up all my shoes. This last pair has holes and shit in man. I have used at least 3 tubes of shoe glue on it over the years.
Sucks a bit being a poor.  But I make da dough every now and again)

I'm a new age poor, got a house, two cars, medical insurance, house and car insurance, but I'm permanently broke.

That movie was a classic. DId you watch the one he made with die antwoord? The one with the robot?


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 5, 2017)

ok got my white ass, to work, boss aka my dad tells me he needs some help. Got his garage setup for a new/remaned lift. Still working on the coffee and guess what


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 5, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I would like to get to that point and restore old cars.


Have you ever seen one of these things in action.
Pure zinc sprayed on freshly blasted steel will not rust even in a salt water enviornment.
It's bad ass!





It takes Hot Dip Galvanizing (HDG) to the next level.


----------



## ANC (Dec 5, 2017)

useless on a rusted old car, you wanna dip that mother fugger in acid then neutralize it and dip the whole car in a sealing expoy primer Anything less, it comes back.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 5, 2017)

put one of these in your garage, no worries about rusty items anymore


----------



## neosapien (Dec 5, 2017)

ANC said:


> I fucked up all my shoes. This last pair has holes and shit in man. I have used at least 3 tubes of shoe glue on it over the years.
> Sucks a bit being a poor.  But I make da dough every now and again)
> 
> I'm a new age poor, got a house, two cars, medical insurance, house and car insurance, but I'm permanently broke.
> ...


The other movie I watched that was about South Africa was called Power of One. 
I started to watch Chappie but never finished it. I want to though.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 5, 2017)

neosapien said:


> The other movie I watched that was about South Africa was called Power of One.
> I started to watch Chappie but never finished it. I want to though.


Chappie is pretty good.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 5, 2017)

ANC said:


> useless on a rusted old car, you wanna dip that mother fugger in acid then neutralize it and dip the whole car in a sealing expoy primer Anything less, it comes back.


Correct - it would be a bad choice for body work as the sand blasting & metalizing process gets thin sheet metal hot & distort's it, however it would work fantastic on the frame.

Most of the metal we work with starts at .250" (6.35 MM) and gets thicker from there.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 5, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> put one of these in your garage, no worries about rusty items anymore


Sarah Manface Sanders uses one of those to remove barnacles from her taint.


----------



## ANC (Dec 5, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> put one of these in your garage, no worries about rusty items anymore


It can only remove the shit on the outside, useless on the rust hidden inside sheet metal and framework.

My Beetle's floorplan is made from my old Defy washing machine. You could never tell, looking at it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 5, 2017)

ANC said:


> It can only remove the shit on the outside, useless on the rust hidden inside sheet metal and framework.
> 
> My Beetle's floorplan is made from my old Defy washing machine. You could never tell, looking at it.


you mess with beetle's and bugs and stuff?


----------



## blake9999 (Dec 5, 2017)

downloaded a shit load of illegially pirated movies off the internet


----------



## dangledo (Dec 5, 2017)

Jerky and jalapeno cheese sticks for Christmas presents, again. She is pretty small. She has been limping down to my pond last two nights otherwise I'd have left her alone. 

 
A big ten pointer been hanging around the area. He's been weary coming in for acorns and clover by the pond. He won't resist much longer.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 5, 2017)

dangledo said:


> Jerky and jalapeno cheese sticks for Christmas presents, again. She is pretty small. She has been limping down to my pond last two nights otherwise I'd have left her alone.
> 
> View attachment 4053605


Rub some dirt on her; she'll be fine.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 5, 2017)

I didn't do much today, but!
last night lol! holy fuck did pound my women's yah & nah spots silly ..lmao I'm thinking to myself as I'm going to town" I'm going to make you walk funny tomorrow"" .. but that's not the case.. she's fine and chipper today, doing the daily domestics, while I'm the one walking funny..lol.. totally fucked my back up so I'm paying for it...lol.
she just smerks at me as I shuffle like an 80 year old man to the living room..lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 5, 2017)

Its raining and I'm not doing a damn thing.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 5, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Its raining and I'm not doing a damn thing.


the wind is insane here.. people losing power all over the place from trees coming down.. we're supposed to get 11"-15" of snow tonight and into tomorrow.. could get interesting around here.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 5, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> the wind is insane here.. people losing power all over the place from trees coming down.. we're supposed to get 11"-15" of snow tonight and into tomorrow.. could get interesting around here.


Yea. I suppose it could get interesting here.


----------



## charface (Dec 5, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> I didn't do much today, but!
> last night lol! holy fuck did pound my women's yah & nah spots silly ..lmao I'm thinking to myself as I'm going to town" I'm going to make you walk funny tomorrow"" .. but that's not the case.. she's fine and chipper today, doing the daily domestics, while I'm the one walking funny..lol.. totally fucked my back up so I'm paying for it...lol.
> she just smerks at me as I shuffle like an 80 year old man to the living room..lol


I honestly think we should make cars out of pussy. Shit is pretty resilient


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 5, 2017)

.


whitebb2727 said:


> Its raining and I'm not doing a damn thing.


Same here. 

So I went and got a Zostravax injection with the script my Dr. wrote last week.

A good friend got shingles recently, you do not want to get that! Way worse than chicken pox. You wind up in true agony needing pain pills.

I was surprised they send you to a pharmacy to get certain shots now. Never heard of that before.


----------



## v.s one (Dec 5, 2017)

neosapien said:


> The other movie I watched that was about South Africa was called Power of One.
> I started to watch Chappie but never finished it. I want to though.


Power of one was a deep movie. Love that flick.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 5, 2017)

Gave some baking samples out ....and now Ive been requested ten...



Here comes Santa Claus here comes Santa Claus ....da da da da


----------



## neosapien (Dec 5, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> .
> 
> 
> Same here.
> ...



That's the new model in the Healthcare Industrial Complex. CVS buying Aetna. People tired of wait times at their PCP. CVS saw a void and saw the map the Urgent Cares started and ran with it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 5, 2017)

I've got a plant that has vegged 4 weeks and looks like it's ready to be topped. 
Heck, I might even take a few cuttings from this beast! 
What do you think? 
 
Serious replies only. 
I know you fuckers are jealous of my awesome plant.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 5, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've got a plant that has vegged 4 weeks and looks like it's ready to be topped.
> Heck, I might even take a few cuttings from this beast!
> What do you think?
> View attachment 4053740
> ...


You scared the THC out of it. RIP.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 5, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've got a plant that has vegged 4 weeks and looks like it's ready to be topped.
> Heck, I might even take a few cuttings from this beast!
> What do you think?
> View attachment 4053740
> ...


About a pound..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 5, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You scared the THC out of it. RIP.


lol
Not sure why I haven't thrown it out yet. The other plants in this batch are doing fine but this one started shitty and stayed shitty. 
At this point it's almost more of an experiment -- until I need the plant count (about 2 days when my greenpoint seeds arrive).


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 5, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Gave some baking samples out ....and now Ive been requested ten...
> 
> 
> 
> Here comes Santa Claus here comes Santa Claus ....da da da da


You taking orders bro, ill take 10


----------



## dstroy (Dec 5, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've got a plant that has vegged 4 weeks and looks like it's ready to be topped.
> Heck, I might even take a few cuttings from this beast!
> What do you think?
> View attachment 4053740
> ...


Looks like the plants I grow


----------



## charface (Dec 5, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've got a plant that has vegged 4 weeks and looks like it's ready to be topped.
> Heck, I might even take a few cuttings from this beast!
> What do you think?
> View attachment 4053740
> ...


Needs more perlite.

Plug those drain holes in the bottom
So the water don't get wasted. 

Use the weakest light possible and raise the lights all the way. 
That will help boost tallness.

If you bend the top and hang fishing weights it will speed up stretch. 

I could go on but I don't want to overwhelm the group with too much technical words n stuff.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 5, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> You taking orders bro, ill take 10


It actually has nothing to do with baking Wink wink wink wink wink 














Wink 




Were so fucking clever


----------



## neosapien (Dec 5, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> It actually has nothing to do with baking Wink wink wink wink wink
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure something gets baked.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 5, 2017)

charface said:


> Needs more perlite.
> 
> Plug those drain holes in the bottom
> So the water don't get wasted.
> ...


It might be perlite lockout. 
Grape soda flush to the rescue! 

Wait, this is a sativa dom so Mountain Dew would be better. 
I think. 
Fuck, I forgot...


----------



## lokie (Dec 5, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> It might be perlite lockout.
> Grape soda flush to the rescue!
> 
> Wait, this is a sativa dom so Mountain Dew would be better.
> ...


More P






No. More N. Yea more N.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 5, 2017)

dstroy said:


> Looks like the plants I grow


You wish! 
Ima master grower...


----------



## ANC (Dec 5, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> you mess with beetle's and bugs and stuff?


I'm bipolar, get urges to tackle weird projects. I don't even like the sound beetles make.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 5, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've got a plant that has vegged 4 weeks and looks like it's ready to be topped.
> Heck, I might even take a few cuttings from this beast!
> What do you think?
> View attachment 4053740
> ...


gorgeous !!! almost looks like my beauty ..lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 5, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've got a plant that has vegged 4 weeks and looks like it's ready to be topped.
> Heck, I might even take a few cuttings from this beast!
> What do you think?
> View attachment 4053740
> ...


is that hempy or did the soil wash to the bottom... oh speaking of bottoms.. put a couple more holes in the cup.. trust me , I have no idea what I'm talking about..lol


----------



## Bareback (Dec 5, 2017)

lokie said:


> More P
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder what made this person stick a straw in a statues asshole and blow.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 5, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> is that hempy or did the soil wash to the bottom... oh speaking of bottoms.. put a couple more holes in the cup.. trust me , I have no idea what I'm talking about..lol


That's just organic soil topped with a product called gnat nix. 
Similar to perlite but doesn't float.


----------



## ANC (Dec 5, 2017)

Oh, my God. I think the cheese started to cure finally. 
Had a joint with my first coffee for the morning, and I am lit.
Ready to go back to bed. But no, ma needs to get to the station and daughter needs to get ready for the last day of the school year.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 5, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> That's just organic soil topped with a product called gnat nix.
> Similar to perlite but doesn't float.


Looks more like Rice Krispies.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 6, 2017)

ANC said:


> I don't even like the sound beetles make.


I do...


----------



## ANC (Dec 6, 2017)

Made it Rain  Oh, and fumigating the grow op before we run the next set. Incoming clones should be here in a day. 
Hate using poison but it is summer and the drought is making outdoor bugs inquisitive.
Think I'll paint it out as well, then stick thermal insulation and radiant barrier in the ceiling as the aircon will have to run non-stop.


----------



## charface (Dec 6, 2017)

So far Im well into my coffee and finished watching jim and Andy. 
It is a Jim Carrey doc about the whole
Andy Kaufman thing. 
Of course I liked it. 

Getting back to work on flagstone patio today so I'll post some pick later. 

Got a twinge in my back for days now 
But it really compliments all the other injuries, so I've decided to leave it.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 6, 2017)

I ran a bunch of errands today and went grocery shopping. While I was waiting in line at the register some man tried to cut in line in front of me when I was about to be next to put my things on the conveyor belt. He just runs in there and dumps his carry basket on the counter while glaring at me and the other people in line, the people behind me say a few choice words under breath but my day started out shitty and I was already in a bad mood. 

So I calmly walk up to him and tell him he can get back in line or I can pick him up and carry him back there. He quickly grabs his shit and goes to another line while the people behind me laugh at him. I dunno wtf is wrong with people but that's like the 4th time something like this has happened to me or someone in the line I was waiting in this year. I've never had it happen at any other store in town either, just the grocery store.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 6, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> I ran a bunch of errands today and went grocery shopping. While I was waiting in line at the register some man tried to cut in line in front of me when I was about to be next to put my things on the conveyor belt. He just runs in there and dumps his carry basket on the counter while glaring at me and the other people in line, the people behind me say a few choice words under breath but my day started out shitty and I was already in a bad mood.
> 
> So I calmly walk up to him and tell him he can get back in line or I can pick him up and carry him back there. He quickly grabs his shit and goes to another line while the people behind me laugh at him. I dunno wtf is wrong with people but that's like the 4th time something like this has happened to me or someone in the line I was waiting in this year. I've never had it happen at any other store in town either, just the grocery store.


Straight up man, I wou8ld of done the same and have your back if the fucker wanted to act tough


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 6, 2017)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Straight up man, I wou8ld of done the same and have your back if the fucker wanted to act tough


Act tough? lol

It was some skinny older guy I had about a foot and a hundred pounds on.


----------



## lokie (Dec 6, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> I ran a bunch of errands today and went grocery shopping. While I was waiting in line at the register some man tried to cut in line in front of me when I was about to be next to put my things on the conveyor belt. He just runs in there and dumps his carry basket on the counter while glaring at me and the other people in line, the people behind me say a few choice words under breath but my day started out shitty and I was already in a bad mood.
> 
> So I calmly walk up to him and tell him he can get back in line or I can pick him up and carry him back there. He quickly grabs his shit and goes to another line while the people behind me laugh at him. I dunno wtf is wrong with people but that's like the 4th time something like this has happened to me or someone in the line I was waiting in this year. I've never had it happen at any other store in town either, just the grocery store.


I was in a long line at Disney World in Fla when some dude behind us saw someone he knew in the line ahead of us. They struck up a convo and the dude in front says "Come up here".

The dude behind starts to walk up and I told them "If you want to go back there that's ok but fast forward does not work in this line today".

They each got a foiled look on their face but nothing more came of it.
The dude behind stayed behind and the dude in front stayed where he was.

I don't understand what people think but I can speak my mind.


----------



## charface (Dec 6, 2017)

And that's all I have to say about that.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 6, 2017)

charface said:


> View attachment 4054093 View attachment 4054094 View attachment 4054095 View attachment 4054096 View attachment 4054097 View attachment 4054098
> And that's all I have to say about that.


I see your safety glasses - respirator/mask?

That dust is a bitch hacking up for the next couple of days.


----------



## charface (Dec 6, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I see your safety glasses - respirator/mask?
> 
> That dust is a bitch hacking up for the next couple of days.


I have a respirator that I should be wearing more often.


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 6, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I wonder what made this person stick a straw in a statues asshole and blow.


The Internet!

Or, "Alchohol...the cause of, and solution to, all of life's problems."
-Homer J. Simpson


----------



## charface (Dec 6, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> The Internet!
> 
> Or, "Alchohol...the cause of, and solution to, all of life's problems."
> -Homer J. Simpson


I was gonna say childlike wonder.


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 6, 2017)

In a related note, daughter has upset stomach, and semi-explosive diarhea...after I got the diaper off...and I got shit on today. Shrapnel up to about my elbow, trying to hold diaper wipe in front of source, trying to save 6 month old carpet from bright yellow chunky liquid baby shit. 
I mostly succeded, only the changing table was a casualty. She spent the rest of the afternoon being mad at Everything!
Now I'm drinking my troubles away.


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 6, 2017)

charface said:


> I was gonna say childlike wonder.


More importantly, where's all the liquid coming from?


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 6, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> Now I'm drinking my troubles away.


 Spoiler: its not going to work


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 6, 2017)

charface said:


> View attachment 4054093 View attachment 4054094 View attachment 4054095 View attachment 4054096 View attachment 4054097 View attachment 4054098
> And that's all I have to say about that.


I would've just used a framing hammer. 
Like flint knapping...


----------



## 420God (Dec 6, 2017)

Wife got me a candy bar. I'm kinda intimidated.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 6, 2017)

420God said:


> Wife got me a candy bar. I'm kinda intimidated.
> 
> View attachment 4054259


I made one of those this morning.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 6, 2017)

question for you guys, so I run my tent in the basement. My temps are getting kinda low during lights out. This is what I did to solve it, I have forced air heating there is a vent in the basement that I rarely open since it doesnt heat the area well. So I took some 4 inch flex vent i had put a 4 to 6 inch cone on it and used some ducting tape to attach the cone to the vent so heat will blow into the tent.

Question is do you see and problems being caused by this?


----------



## neosapien (Dec 6, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> question for you guys, so I run my tent in the basement. My temps are getting kinda low during lights out. This is what I did to solve it, I have forced air heating there is a vent in the basement that I rarely open since it doesnt heat the area well. So I took some 4 inch flex vent i had put a 4 to 6 inch cone on it and used some ducting tape to attach the cone to the vent so heat will blow into the tent.
> 
> Question is do you see and problems being caused by this?


Make sure the furnace filter is clean so you don't get contaminants but other than that you're probably fine. Really just elongating the existing duct is what you're doing. Also opening that duct will bring less warm air to the other vents in the house.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 6, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Make sure the furnace filter is clean so you don't get contaminants but other than that you're probably fine. Really just elongating the existing duct is what you're doing. Also opening that duct will bring less warm air to the other vents in the house.


Filter is clean i replace it every month to help with my allergies. Im aware itll bring less heat into the rest of the house but im not to concerned with that. just want to make sure it wont cause any problems with the furnace

edit: It works great so far, just wanting to know if it could cause any issue with my exhaust fan pulling air when furnace isnt on? would it be best to leave ducting outside of tent near a intake?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 6, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> Filter is clean i replace it every month to help with my allergies. Im aware itll bring less heat into the rest of the house but im not to concerned with that. just want to make sure it wont cause any problems with the furnace
> 
> edit: It works great so far, just wanting to know if it could cause any issue with my exhaust fan pulling air when furnace isnt on? would it be best to leave ducting outside of tent near a intake?


Its fine.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 6, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> Filter is clean i replace it every month to help with my allergies. Im aware itll bring less heat into the rest of the house but im not to concerned with that. just want to make sure it wont cause any problems with the furnace
> 
> edit: It works great so far, just wanting to know if it could cause any issue with my exhaust fan pulling air when furnace isnt on? would it be best to leave ducting outside of tent near a intake?



As long as smell doesn't back flow through the vent when the furnace fan is off I wouldn't be too worried. I would think air would passively travel to your tent but it's not like that exhaust fan is a turbine or anything , spinning your furnace fan into oblivion. I think. I'm not an HVAC guy. Just an unemployed pool guy actually lol.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 6, 2017)

neosapien said:


> As long as smell doesn't back flow through the vent when the furnace fan is off I wouldn't be too worried. I would think air would passively travel to your tent but it's not like that exhaust fan is a turbine or anything , spinning your furnace fan into oblivion. I think. I'm not an HVAC guy. Just an unemployed pool guy actually lol.





whitebb2727 said:


> Its fine.


i figured it would be fine but just thought id ask others opinions


----------



## Bareback (Dec 6, 2017)

charface said:


> View attachment 4054093 View attachment 4054094 View attachment 4054095 View attachment 4054096 View attachment 4054097 View attachment 4054098
> And that's all I have to say about that.


That's some good looking stone, and I use those over the glasses glasses too lol.


----------



## charface (Dec 6, 2017)

Bareback said:


> That's some good looking stone, and I use those over the glasses glasses too lol.


Thanks, I like it. Called charcoal Micah but every place around here calls it something different. 
4 tons down and probably 4ish to go


----------



## Bareback (Dec 6, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> question for you guys, so I run my tent in the basement. My temps are getting kinda low during lights out. This is what I did to solve it, I have forced air heating there is a vent in the basement that I rarely open since it doesnt heat the area well. So I took some 4 inch flex vent i had put a 4 to 6 inch cone on it and used some ducting tape to attach the cone to the vent so heat will blow into the tent.
> 
> Question is do you see and problems being caused by this?


Extra dry air . I would direct away from the leaves. 
Just a thought.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 6, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> That's just organic soil topped with a product called gnat nix.
> Similar to perlite but doesn't float.


diatomacous earff works good in conjunction with knat knix


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 6, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Extra dry air . I would direct away from the leaves.
> Just a thought.


I have it coming in and pointing directly at the floor. I also have a whole house humidifier on the furnace so its actually not that dry of air 

edit: i have sinus problems so i clean my ducting 2 to 3 times a year and swap out my filters monthly


----------



## Bareback (Dec 6, 2017)

charface said:


> Thanks, I like it. Called charcoal Micah but every place around here calls it something different.
> 4 tons down and probably 4ish to go


Ohh ok well, your back will feel much better after the next 4 tons. Hmm I might not be right about that.

But seriously, I have a demo saw with a water attachment and it let's me stand up mostly straight while keeping vertically all the dust at bay.


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 7, 2017)

Well, today the deer struck back!
Either the herd sent a suicide buck, or the brother to my victim was so bent on revenge he went after my family the only way he could...knowing it would cost him his life! Watch out people the herd is Ruthless!
I think the little bastard even had a "Herd Life" neck tat.


Wife and daughter tagged a little spike buck about 10 miles from home. Dead centered him so no meat to salvage. At least nothing leaked out.(of the car )
No pics of assassin as I didn't care to stand on the busy highway longer than necessary.


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 7, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I made one of those this morning.


Screen name is appropriate....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 7, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> Well, today the deer struck back!
> Either the herd sent a suicide buck, or the brother to my victim was so bent on revenge he went after my family the only way he could...knowing it would cost him his life! Watch out people the herd is Ruthless!
> I think the little bastard even had a "Herd Life" neck tat.
> View attachment 4054437
> ...


Revenge of the possum! 

Where I'm from, possums are usually on the receiving end of roadkill collisions...


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 7, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> I have it coming in and pointing directly at the floor. I also have a whole house humidifier on the furnace so its actually not that dry of air
> 
> edit: i have sinus problems so i clean my ducting 2 to 3 times a year and swap out my filters monthly


Is your room sealed? if the pressure difference becomes greater when the heat is on then you can expect some unfiltered leakage into your living area.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 7, 2017)

8===D


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 7, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> 8===D


Good morning sunshine 
Breakfast of champions?
I had a bowl of Cirrus. 
What u wake n bake with this morning?


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 7, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Good morning sunshine
> Breakfast of champions?
> I had a bowl of Cirrus.
> What u wake n bake with this morning?View attachment 4054472


No wakie Bakie for me, got kids to take to school and work .....all that dumb stuff........take an extra toke for me.

As for now it's just a 8==D kinda morning.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 7, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> Screen name is appropriate....


lol.. you spelled possum wrong.. js.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 7, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> No wakie Bakie for me, got kids to take to school and work .....all that dumb stuff........take an extra toke for me.
> 
> As for now it's just a 8==D kinda morning.


may the rest of your day be filled full of penis.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 7, 2017)

Dog sitting this afternoon. My daughter's dog started coughing and dry heaving last night around 10ish.

But it doesn't seem like an infectious cough, but more like he may have aspirated a piece of food or something.

Seems perfectly normal otherwise. Eating, peeing, pooping, alert, no fever, not lethargic, etc.

So I'm sitting with him until 6:30. 
He has that strange half cough every once in a while, but seems real happy I'm here. He could just be irritated in there now if he did get something down the wrong pipe.
  
He also thinks it's dinner time and keeps looking at his food container as I usually let him out to pee and feed him weekdays around 4.

Hang in there buddy, you'll be OK.


----------



## charface (Dec 7, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Dog sitting this afternoon. My daughter's dog started coughing and dry heaving last night around 10ish.
> 
> But it doesn't seem like an infectious cough, but more like he may have aspirated a piece of food or something.
> 
> ...


He is handsome but I see crazy eyes.
You should keep him.


----------



## charface (Dec 7, 2017)

It may be worth looking down his throat.
I had a dog that found a pork chop bone that lodged in there and stayed for who knows
how long. It started to stink and we found it.
Anyway worth a look if you are bored


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 7, 2017)

charface said:


> He is handsome but I see crazy eyes.
> You should keep him.


He is blind. A shelter rescue dog. 

I maybe should say legally blind. He sees something but the vet said his optic nerve didn't fully develope.

If you throw him a dog biscuit, it bounces off his nose, you have to hand him treats to make sure he gets them in his mouth.

I looked down there. Empty. 

He's the best behaved dog I have ever known, but my daughter grooms and trains dogs so you'd expect good behavior.

He does eat like a hog in a hurry though. That's why I think something went down the wrong pipe.

I'll hand feed him today to avoid problems. He's a cutey for sure!


----------



## charface (Dec 7, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> He is blind. A shelter rescue dog.
> 
> I maybe should say legally blind. He sees something but the vet said his optic nerve didn't fully develope.
> 
> ...


Lol. Reminds me of my old great Dane.
She couldn't see shit towards the end and the younger dog would eat the food I bounced off her dumb face.
Rest her soul


----------



## dstroy (Dec 7, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> He is blind. A shelter rescue dog.
> 
> I maybe should say legally blind. He sees something but the vet said his optic nerve didn't fully develope.
> 
> ...


What a good boy!


----------



## dstroy (Dec 7, 2017)

Making chili for dinner. I bought a small can of chipotle peppers, them shits are spicy af so I only used one on top of the chili powder for a gallon, prolly like 2 3/4 alarm chili


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 7, 2017)

I went out busking last Sunday. It was sunny and almost 60f, and I wanted to take advantage of the nice weather before the bottom dropped out into the 20s and 30s. We had such a nice Indian Summer. I was one of the only buskers out there, can't imagine why. Played nice xmas carol arrangements interspersed with my usual repertoire. Just counted up the $, and it's a new record: a little over $500 in about 4 hours. People are so generous around the holidays. I've gotta dress really warm and get back out there, could make a few grand more before xmas. Hallelujah...


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 7, 2017)

Just got off work, now I'm guna put a few things together for when I go polar bear hunting in the morning....before work.

Love polar bear hunting........and yes I'm in Cali and fully legal and permitted to do so.....off to gather polar bear bait.


----------



## lokie (Dec 7, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Just got off work, now I'm guna put a few things together for when I go polar bear hunting in the morning....before work.
> 
> Love polar bear hunting........and yes I'm in Cali and fully legal and permitted to do so.....off to gather polar bear bait.


Take one of these. I'll bet you at least get a sighting.


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 7, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Just got off work, now I'm guna put a few things together for when I go polar bear hunting in the morning....before work.
> 
> Love polar bear hunting........and yes I'm in Cali and fully legal and permitted to do so.....off to gather polar bear bait.


What does polar bear taste like? Is it really chewy like condor or eagle?


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 7, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Just got off work, now I'm guna put a few things together for when I go polar bear hunting in the morning....before work.
> 
> Love polar bear hunting........and yes I'm in Cali and fully legal and permitted to do so.....off to gather polar bear bait.


Wrong thread..
https://www.rollitup.org/t/big-game-hunters-show-your-stuff.180773/


----------



## charface (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## Indacouch (Dec 7, 2017)

Got my bait all mixed up 
 
Got all sticky just handling the stuff.






Actually ran outta toilet paper and used my hand........A tip from @mr sunshine 

Works great ...thanks sunshine


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 7, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> What does polar bear taste like? Is it really chewy like condor or eagle?


More bear than polar imvho


----------



## charface (Dec 7, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Got my bait all mixed up
> View attachment 4054741
> Got all sticky just handling the stuff.
> 
> ...


You may have a bleeding ulcer.
Looks black and tarry. 
Better fashion a tapered plug. 
You can whittle one


----------



## charface (Dec 7, 2017)

Upper gi


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 7, 2017)

charface said:


> You may have a bleeding ulcer.
> Looks black and tarry.
> Better fashion a tapered plug.
> You can whittle one


Will the medium sized butt plug I pack daily suffice??


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 7, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Got my bait all mixed up
> View attachment 4054741
> Got all sticky just handling the stuff.
> 
> ...


No problem buddy...


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 7, 2017)

I found a midget on craigslist, @Singlemalt check this out....


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 7, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I found a midget on craigslist, @Singlemalt check this out.... View attachment 4054779 View attachment 4054778


LMAO. Imagine her and a quart of tequila, a night to go down in history


----------



## charface (Dec 7, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I found a midget on craigslist, @Singlemalt check this out.... View attachment 4054779 View attachment 4054778


What the fuck is an Average midget, that`s like an oxy moron or sumptin.
If you were average you wouldn't be a gawd forsaken midget and you wouldn't be able to charge
those exorbitant prices.
Pick one and be that..


----------



## charface (Dec 7, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> LMAO. Imagine her and a quart of tequila, a night to go down in history


I can imagine a midget shapped hole in the wall for some reason.
Thats why I dont drink any more


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 7, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> LMAO. Imagine her and a quart of tequila, a night to go down in history


Fuck yeah....it's like a unicorn, you just don't find them. Midget? Hard enough to find that. Midget/prostitue with a pretty face? Good fucking luck..... 


charface said:


> What the fuck is an Average midget, that`s like an oxy moron or sumptin.
> If you were average you wouldn't be a gawd forsaken midget and you wouldn't be able to charge
> those exorbitant prices.
> Pick one and be that..


I'd just want to look at it for a long time. Just have her spread stuff and stand next to huge things, naked of course.


----------



## charface (Dec 7, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Fuck yeah....it's like a unicorn, you just don't find them. Midget? Hard enough to find that. Midget/prostitue with a pretty face? Good fucking luck.....
> 
> I'd just want to look at it for a long time. Just have her spread stuff and stand next to huge things, naked of course.


debinadly!


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 7, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Fuck yeah....it's like a unicorn, you just don't find them. Midget? Hard enough to find that. Midget/prostitue with a pretty face? Good fucking luck.....
> 
> I'd just want to look at it for a long time. Just have her spread stuff and stand next to huge things, naked of course.


Id like to see her jump rope naked and attempt to ride a regular sized unicycle ....also naked.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 7, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Id like to see her jump rope naked and attempt to ride a regular sized unicycle ....also naked.


I want a midget to fuck my girlfriend with a strap on. Doggystyle so the midget can stand on the bed. Porn has ruined my life....


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 7, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I want a midget to fuck my girlfriend with a strap on. Doggystyle so the midget can stand on the bed. Porn has ruined my life....


You know what you have to do to fix this sunshine.






































Call that little midget gal ASAP.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## charface (Dec 7, 2017)

They got little hands, little eyes, walk around telling great big lies. 

Haven't thought about this song for years. 
Dude was a genius


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 7, 2017)

I always thought that midget ladies would be extra tight. Make me feel like my penis is huge. I'm 6'1, she could probably comfortably blow me by just standing up. Fuck it, Ima give her a call...


----------



## charface (Dec 7, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> I always thought that midget ladies would be extra tight. Make me feel like my penis is huge. I'm 6'1, she could probably comfortably blow me by just standing up. Fuck it, Ima give her a call...


Spend the extra and have a pony on hand. Trust me


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 7, 2017)

110 for an hour. anything goes, except anal. Asked if I can eat the butt, she said she's never done that before but ok. I'm supposed to text her from my number I blocked my shit when I called....she sounds like a little man but it's definitely a girl, so you know it's legit.... I've always expected midgets to sound like that.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 7, 2017)

To bad I have a gf. Our women ruin all of our penises opportunities, amiright?


----------



## charface (Dec 7, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> To bad I have a gf. Our women ruin all of our penises opportunities, amiright?


What if you give her a hall pass in case she comes across a super hot midget dude. 
I think it can only bring you closer to together. 
In fact I'd go so far as to say if she don't let you then she is a bad person


----------



## charface (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm just saying. 
If you love me you will let me do it.

Chicks have to do stuff when you say that. It's their cryptonit.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 8, 2017)

charface said:


> Spend the extra and have a pony on hand. Trust me


She said it comes standard in the package now. Times are tough...


----------



## dstroy (Dec 8, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I found a midget on craigslist, @Singlemalt check this out.... View attachment 4054779 View attachment 4054778


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 8, 2017)

420God said:


> Does it have the Triton(5.4) motor? If so it'll be about $800 because of the sparkplug setup, and that's if they don't snap one off.


The Ford dealer my father dealt with for fleet service charged $1500 for a tuneup on a 5.4. That included 2 rebuilt heads. They found it was quicker, and cost less, to just swap heads then dicking around with broken or stripped spark plugs.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 8, 2017)

charface said:


> On the other hand imagine how ugly a car would be if we went with our theory.
> 
> If I tear into something like that I purposely leave out any non crucial screws so it's easier the next time.
> I know that sounds bad but I'm OK with it.


I always end up with bucket of "nonessential" hardware when I work on stuff. Nothings fallen off... yet.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 8, 2017)

charface said:


> I worry about that kind of stuff alot.
> I heard about a guy hauling an engine block in his van and when he wrecked it killed his daughter. Not sure if it really happened but it disturbed me enough to make me paranoid of hauling bowling balls in my back window. Lol


I worked with a guy who's brother had brain damage from a log coming through the rear window in an accident. My friends don't understand why I'm so anal about securing loads in the rear.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 8, 2017)

charface said:


> So far Im well into my coffee and finished watching jim and Andy.
> It is a Jim Carrey doc about the whole
> Andy Kaufman thing.
> Of course I liked it.
> ...


Just watched that yesterday. Carrey had some good insight on life and happiness.


----------



## ANC (Dec 8, 2017)

It's OK to admit you took a log to the head.


----------



## charface (Dec 8, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Just watched that yesterday. Carrey had some good insight on life and happiness.


I love that Andy committed so fully that this long after his death that its still generating content.
I wish they wouldn't have admitted he worked stuff out with lawler, just leave all the mystery in place
I think Andy would have wanted that.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 8, 2017)

charface said:


> I love that Andy committed so fully that this long after his death that its still generating content.
> I wish they wouldn't have admitted he worked stuff out with lawler, just leave all the mystery in place
> I think Andy would have wanted that.


 We were wondering if Carrey and Lawler talked behind the scenes also. Lawler made it seem like they didn't, but who knows. I Lol'd at Zmuda going to the mansion as Clifton then getting thrown out when Carrey showed up. I wish they showed Heffners face.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 8, 2017)

So were done talking about midget prostitutes then??


----------



## charface (Dec 8, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> So were done talking about midget prostotutes then???


Too busy thinking about those little sausage fingers wrapped around my hog


----------



## 420God (Dec 8, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> The Ford dealer my father dealt with for fleet service charged $1500 for a tuneup on a 5.4. That included 2 rebuilt heads. They found it was quicker, and cost less, to just swap heads then dicking around with broken or stripped spark plugs.


I recently sold an Expedition after they gave me a quote. No way was I gonna pay that much on an SUV I only paid $1200 for, and after already rebuilding 2 trucks last year I didn't want the headache of doing it myself. I know how much work snapped plugs are.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 8, 2017)

420God said:


> I recently sold an Expedition after they gave me a quote. No way was I gonna pay that much on an SUV I only paid $1200 for, and after already rebuilding 2 trucks last year I didn't want the headache of doing it myself. I know how much work snapped plugs are.


A ford tech told me the secret to doing them is to just crack the plug loose then fill the plug hole with carb cleaner and let them sit overnight. The carb cleaner loosens corrosion and the carbon buildup on the threads in the chamber. Then blow out the hole the next day and hit it with penetrating oil before pulling them. I did that to my 4.6 and they came out easy, but I've never heard of the 4.6 having plug issues.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 8, 2017)

Midget prostitute.











K,I'm done 

Taking the boy to school and then top secret shit.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 8, 2017)

charface said:


> Too busy thinking about those little sausage fingers wrapped around my hog


Poetry


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 8, 2017)

Off to see the wizard


----------



## 420God (Dec 8, 2017)

I just drove through 3 counties and didn't find a single deer. I think my winter break is about to start.


----------



## charface (Dec 8, 2017)

420God said:


> I just drove through 3 counties and didn't find a single deer. I think my winter break is about to start.


Thats why they call it hunting not finding right, lol


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 8, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> A ford tech told me the secret to doing them is to just crack the plug loose then fill the plug hole with carb cleaner and let them sit overnight. The carb cleaner loosens corrosion and the carbon buildup on the threads in the chamber. Then blow out the hole the next day and hit it with penetrating oil before pulling them. I did that to my 4.6 and they came out easy, but I've never heard of the 4.6 having plug issues.


I hose the plugs down with Kroil and let it sit overnight- they come out easy the next day


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 8, 2017)

1


Sir Napsalot said:


> I hose the plugs down with *Kroil *and let it sit overnight- they come out easy the next day


I love that stuff - it works great.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 8, 2017)

I found a polar bear 
He was to cool to shoot....so we touched tips instead.


----------



## charface (Dec 8, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I found a polar bear View attachment 4054999
> He was to cool to shoot....so we touched tips instead.


Wondertwin powers activate!!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 8, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> So were done talking about midget prostitutes then??


We've moved on to bigger things...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 8, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> We've moved on to bigger things...


Amazons?


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 8, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> We've moved on to bigger things...


No pun intended I'm sure


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 8, 2017)

420God said:


> I just drove through 3 counties and didn't find a single deer. I think my winter break is about to start.


Funny you should say that, I saw my first deer this year omw to work this morning.. Lol I never see deer anymore


----------



## dstroy (Dec 8, 2017)

We’re having a snowstorm tomorrow!


----------



## Bareback (Dec 8, 2017)

We had one today, hah.

Finally I'm not the last to do something for a change.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 8, 2017)

dstroy said:


> We’re having a snowstorm tomorrow!


----------



## charface (Dec 8, 2017)

Todays achievement was strictly survival. 
Already posted that my back got bad enough I had to get into a few pain pills and muscle relaxers.
The problem is they wire me out so I was still wide awake this morning. 

So the trick was staying awake without taking enough to wire me up again. 

Wife should be home soon so I can eat
Trick her into sex then I should pass right out. 

I walked around a lot today also trying to loosen my back up. It has been perfect working weather the last few days and I been sitting. 

Anyway. That was my today. 
I didn't fall asleep. Lol


----------



## dstroy (Dec 8, 2017)

Bareback said:


> We had one today, hah.
> 
> Finally I'm not the last to do something for a change.


Awww what a good dog. 





Better not tell anyone I’m a softy for puppers.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 8, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I found a polar bear View attachment 4054999
> He was to cool to shoot....so we touched tips instead.


So who's better working the stick?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 8, 2017)

Bareback said:


> We had one today, hah.
> 
> Finally I'm not the last to do something for a change.


We still haven't seen any snow. Supposedly Saturday but we'll see.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 8, 2017)

dstroy said:


> Awww what a good dog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the same dog that's in my avatar he's 8 months old now. And yeah he is a good boy, never meets a stranger, and love's everyone.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 8, 2017)

It snowed on my new truck for the 1st time yesterday. I'm not at all happy about it.

I tried to pull it in my daughter's heated garage to wash it but the damn antenna won't fit in. So I backed out. I'm not fucking it up before it's even paid off.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 8, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I love that stuff - it works great.


I used Kroil today while I was wrenching on my '85 Dodge D50 minitruck


----------



## ANC (Dec 9, 2017)

http://www.food24.com/PartnerContent/of-course-cape-town-has-high-end-artisanal-food-trucks-20171115
Saw this, now I'm hungry. been painting the grow-op out all day


----------



## dstroy (Dec 9, 2017)

ANC said:


> http://www.food24.com/PartnerContent/of-course-cape-town-has-high-end-artisanal-food-trucks-20171115
> Saw this, now I'm hungry. been painting the grow-op out all day


Man, I love food trucks.

There was a food truck festival in Newport while I was stationed there. I went every day while it was going on. There was this one truck that had Cuban sandwiches... which are sooooo good, I ate them ever day for lunch. 

Cuban bread, roasted pork, Swiss cheese, pickles and mustard. But the bread is just the right amount of crispy and soft.... so good.

 

That pic is from “three guys from Miami” but you get the idea


----------



## ANC (Dec 9, 2017)

Fuck, I still need to bag like 100 clones tonight /


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 9, 2017)

I'm helping my wife make a Chernobyl tincture


----------



## charface (Dec 9, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I'm helping my wife make a Chernobyl tincture


Details sir, 
What kind, and what is the effect?
Please


----------



## lokie (Dec 9, 2017)

This morning I went to my mom's and put up her outdoor christmas lights.  I don't
put up outdoor lights at my own house. The things we do for love.





On my way home I found an estate sale.
Lots of stuff I would like to have but just did not want to hassle with.

I did find a used grow tent. "How much for the tent?" "I don't know, $10.00?"
"Would you take $5 for it?" "OK". I guess they didn't know what it was or 
just wanted to get rid of it. I looked around for any other gear but found none.

The tent must have been stored for awhile cause the zipper has oxidised and won't budge,
other than the zipper it's in very good shape. It's lucky they stored it unzipped. I'll figure out how to make it work. It may not be pretty but that's ok, I'm not gonna be entering it into any contests
and my dogs won't care.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 9, 2017)

charface said:


> Details sir,
> What kind, and what is the effect?
> Please


It's an alcohol tincture- it's been steeping for a couple of weeks

as for the effects, my wife just took an eyedropper full so we'll see 

she said it tasted kind of sweet and Chernobyl-ey


----------



## charface (Dec 9, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> It's an alcohol tincture- it's been steeping for a couple of weeks
> 
> as for the effects, my wife just took an eyedropper full so we'll see
> 
> she said it tasted kind of sweet and Chernobyl-ey


I dabbled with tinctures in the past for people that wanted a high. Never really got there but I think if I would have decarbed properly I would have gotten better results. 
Please let me know how it works out


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 9, 2017)

Finally got some snow!! Not much but I'm excited. So I'm making some veggie soup to warm up with. Everything from the garden this year. Taters, maters, onions, okra, celery, carrots, green beans and corn. Lots of herbs and garlic. Gonna need a bigger stock pot one of these days.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 9, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Finally got some snow!! Not much but I'm excited. So I'm making some veggie soup to warm up with. Everything from the garden this year. Taters, maters, onions, okra, celery, carrots, green beans and corn. Lots of herbs and garlic. Gonna need a bigger stock pot one of these days.


 I've gotten 14"inches of this white shit in the past three days,, want some? lol.. I love it and hate it at the same time...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 9, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> I've gotten 14"inches of this white shit in the past three days,, want some? lol.. I love it and hate it at the same time...


I make good money cleaning it up so I say bring it on.


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 9, 2017)

Wifey and I turned last weeks kill into hamburger today. (Except for the backstrap going on the grill tomorrow)
Then drank wine while we made a meat pyramid (not as kinky as it sounds)
 
Warning thumbnails may be graphic for vegetarians.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 9, 2017)

I finally got all the parts to my Denali this week ( fuck Amazon ) and I made the conversation from air ride to steel springs. 

Yeah you guessed it, in the snow ( Fuck Amazon ) last weekend was in the 70's here but I was missing one part. 

It's all done now plus a fresh oil change, and now I'm making chili. Nothing fancy, I'm tired and hungry so something simple and quick . And a long hot bath.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 9, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I finally got all the parts to my Denali this week ( fuck Amazon ) and I made the conversation from air ride to steel springs.
> 
> Yeah you guessed it, in the snow ( Fuck Amazon ) last weekend was in the 70's here but I was missing one part.
> 
> It's all done now plus a fresh oil change, and now I'm making chili. Nothing fancy, I'm tired and hungry so something simple and quick . *And a long hot bath*.


Don't forget the bath beer mmmmmmmmm


----------



## 420God (Dec 9, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> Wifey and I turned last weeks kill into hamburger today. (Except for the backstrap going on the grill tomorrow)
> Then drank wine while we made a meat pyramid (not as kinky as it sounds)
> View attachment 4055691
> Warning thumbnails may be graphic for vegetarians.
> View attachment 4055692


Great post! Keep em coming!

Btw, I raise beef. Screw the vegetarians.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2017)

420God said:


> Great post! Keep em coming!
> 
> Btw, I raise beef. Screw the vegetarians.


 Just don't screw the beef and raise the vegetarians.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 9, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Don't forget the bath beer mmmmmmmmm


Beers with a capital S

Btw, thanks for all the help, much appreciated Annie.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 9, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> Wifey and I turned last weeks kill into hamburger today. (Except for the backstrap going on the grill tomorrow)
> Then drank wine while we made a meat pyramid (not as kinky as it sounds)
> View attachment 4055691
> Warning thumbnails may be graphic for vegetarians.
> View attachment 4055692


What's deer burger like; drier so fat must be added, texture, etc.? Using ground beef as the standard


----------



## neosapien (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## v.s one (Dec 9, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I finally got all the parts to my Denali this week ( fuck Amazon ) and I made the conversation from air ride to steel springs.
> 
> Yeah you guessed it, in the snow ( Fuck Amazon ) last weekend was in the 70's here but I was missing one part.
> 
> It's all done now plus a fresh oil change, and now I'm making chili. Nothing fancy, I'm tired and hungry so something simple and quick . And a long hot bath.


Air ride is to much maintenance and parts. Great choice on the conversion kit cheaper in the long run. The only problem I had was the air ride light stood on but there is a way to reset it.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 9, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> What's deer burger like; drier so fat must be added, texture, etc.? Using ground beef as the standard


They usually add pork fat around here. But yeah, they always add fat.

We used to have deer burgers at work all through the winter. Nothing like hot food in a cold steel mill.


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 9, 2017)

Sampling end product.
   yes, zero fat. Venison fat will leave a waxy coating in your mouth, so it is trimmed meticulously. For these burgers I added one egg to 8oz meat, (plus the over easy on top) which worked fine. When I do tacos I'll add 2-4 tbsp or so of olive oil or butter, otherwise it has a sandy texture.
Many people grind an equal amount of pork to venison.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 9, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> Sampling end product.
> View attachment 4055731 View attachment 4055733 View attachment 4055734 yes, zero fat. Venison fat will leave a waxy coating in your mouth, so it is trimmed meticulously. For these burgers I added one egg to 8oz meat which worked fine. When I do tacos I'll add 2-4 tbsp or so of olive oil or butter, otherwise it has a sandy texture.
> Many people grind an equal amount of pork to venison.


OH yeah, I'd eat that


----------



## Bareback (Dec 9, 2017)

v.s one said:


> Air ride is to much maintenance and parts. Great choice on the conversion kit cheaper in the long run. The only problem I had was the air ride light stood on but there is a way to reset it.


I used the Moog springs and insulators. It lifted the rear up a little, but I knew that was a possibility. 

For some damn reason none of my components were located where they was supposed to be. I mean none of the utube videos or forum descriptions matched . Diagnosis was a pain in the ass . But the repair itself only took about an hour plus I changed the shocks too. Even the shocks I took off didn't match the descriptions. WTF, I have shit luck sometimes . I'm going to do the fronts this week or weekend depending on weather and motivation or lack thereof.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 9, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> They usually add pork fat around here. But yeah, they always add fat.
> 
> We used to have deer burgers at work all through the winter. Nothing like hot food in a cold steel mill.


Crew or company furnished?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 9, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Crew or company furnished?


The guys on my crew would bring stuff in.

The company was only concerned with production and profits. My last 15 yrs. there was no off shift supervision (to save money). So we'd eat on 4-12 shift frequently.


----------



## v.s one (Dec 9, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I used the Moog springs and insulators. It lifted the rear up a little, but I knew that was a possibility.
> 
> For some damn reason none of my components were located where they was supposed to be. I mean none of the utube videos or forum descriptions matched . Diagnosis was a pain in the ass . But the repair itself only took about an hour plus I changed the shocks too. Even the shocks I took off didn't match the descriptions. WTF, I have shit luck sometimes . I'm going to do the fronts this week or weekend depending on weather and motivation or lack thereof.


That sucks . My kit came with a DVD they had YouTube channel.Remember you can sell your old parts too, if you got the time for eBay.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 9, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> The guys on my crew would bring stuff in.
> 
> The company was only concerned with production and profits. My last 15 yrs. there was no off shift supervision (to save money). So we'd eat on 4-12 shift frequently.


Nice.


----------



## roony (Dec 9, 2017)

Set up a work area for my shit


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 9, 2017)

roony said:


> Set up a work area for my shitView attachment 4055774


----------



## Drowning-Man (Dec 9, 2017)

roony said:


> Set up a work area for my shitView attachment 4055774


Looks like a hobos meth lab


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Looks like the tent I call home


I fixed that for you because you fucked it all up.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Looks like my meth lab


Fixed it for you.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 9, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I fixed that for you because you fucked it all up.


Haha you fast fucker.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 9, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Haha you fast fucker.


That's what she said .


----------



## roony (Dec 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Looks like a hobos meth lab


Why thank you just trying to make you feel at home


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 9, 2017)

roony said:


> Why thank you just trying to make you feel at home


Then pull your dick out and pay him 10 bucks to drain it.


----------



## roony (Dec 9, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Then pull your dick out and pay him 10 bucks to drain it.


 lmao


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## Indacouch (Dec 9, 2017)

Staying in the house in the valley ...need cigarettes badly.....this means a potentially armed Inda is headed into the Ghetto to get his Marlboro fix......most of you know my luck at gas stations.




@srh88 if I die I'm giving you all my financial responsibilities and children.....take good care of them or il haunt your ass.......your welcome.






Insert pic of SR praying I make it home safely. 





Here


----------



## srh88 (Dec 9, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Staying in the house in the valley ...need cigarettes badly.....this means a potentially armed Inda is headed into the Ghetto to get his Marlboro fix......most of you know my luck at gas stations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get your cars though right? I'd even throw in weekly trolling of your Russian buddy


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 9, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I get your card though right? *I'd even throw in weekly trolling of your Russian buddy*


LOL It's the little things, like that, that make you a gentleman


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 9, 2017)

charface said:


> Todays achievement was strictly survival.
> Already posted that my back got bad enough I had to get into a few pain pills and muscle relaxers.
> The problem is they wire me out so I was still wide awake this morning.
> 
> ...


Lol. Sex on pain pills and muscle relaxers. I'm sure you will pass right on out. It takes so long to cum while on them.


----------



## charface (Dec 9, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Lol. Sex on pain pills and muscle relaxers. I'm sure you will pass right on out. It takes so long to cum while on them.


Rubbed it a little raw.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 9, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Lol. Sex on pain pills and muscle relaxers. I'm sure you will pass right on out. It takes so long to cum while on them.


Then your skin starts itching. It's fucken awesome.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 9, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Then your skin starts itching. It's fucken awesome.


LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 9, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Then your skin starts itching. It's fucken awesome.


And that eerie feeling like something is sneakin around in the dark, soft voices "ching chang yip yip gettee buffalo soldiers"


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 9, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> And that eerie feeling like something is sneakin around in the dark, soft voices "ching chang yip yip gettee buffalo soldiers"


Yes sir... love me some yellow Norcos.


----------



## lokie (Dec 9, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Inda is headed into the Ghetto to get his Marlboro fix......most of you know my luck at gas stations


Comb your beard


----------



## Drowning-Man (Dec 9, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Fixed it for you.


Nah, what coupon clipper uses solo cups?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Dec 9, 2017)

roony said:


> Why thank you just trying to make you feel at home


----------



## Drowning-Man (Dec 9, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I fixed that for you because you fucked it all up.


What tent? I live in a 5 bedroom, my own bathroom and a closet that measures 8x5x12. Ow, and a queen size pillow top matress.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Dec 9, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Then pull your dick out and pay him 10 bucks to drain it.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 9, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> I've gotten 14"inches of this white shit in the past three days,, want some? lol.. I love it and hate it at the same time...


Are we talking about jizz???


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> What tent? I live in a 5 bedroom, my own bathroom and a closet that measures 8x5x12. Ow, and a queen size pillow top matress.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Dec 9, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Are we talking about jizz???


----------



## Drowning-Man (Dec 9, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


>


----------



## charface (Dec 9, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Are we talking about jizz???


Big ol 14" ropes
Delicious


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 9, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Then your skin starts itching. It's fucken awesome.


Screw that. Histamine release from the opiates. Benadryl helps. I can't take codeine. I was only prescribed it once and it made me itch so bad i scratched my scalp bloody while sleeping.


----------



## charface (Dec 9, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Screw that. Histamine release from the opiates. Benadryl helps. I can't take codeine. I was only prescribed it once and it made me itch so bad i scratched my scalp bloody while sleeping.


I chugged a bottle of caugh syrup back in the day, so much itch


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 9, 2017)

charface said:


> I chugged a bottle of caugh syrup back in the day, so much itch


It sucks.


----------



## charface (Dec 9, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> It sucks.


What sux is it happened more than once.
I had to be sure.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 9, 2017)

charface said:


> What sux is it happened more than once.
> I had to be sure.


Lol.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 10, 2017)

charface said:


> What sux is it happened more than once.
> I had to be sure.


It was a legal high when I was a teen. Robo tripping on robotusin. Used to shop lift it because you have to be 18 or something. 6-8 hour trip if swallowed a bottle of pills. Used to do dumb shit like jog 3 miles to where we knew the sheriffs house, ding dong ditch his door bell in the middle of the night. Stupid shit but fun


----------



## Drowning-Man (Dec 10, 2017)

charface said:


> I chugged a bottle of caugh syrup back in the day, so much itch


Fucking love cough syrup. You guys just aint doing it right.


----------



## ANC (Dec 10, 2017)

Try and get dihydrocodeine like DF118.
Converts in the liver, and is not QUITE as habit forming.
I have to get mine from one of the big hospitals as the small pharmacies don't want to deal with the hassle of carrying top schedule drugs though.
I use maybe 10 a year, you get used to pain, but there are those days.....

It is like the only pain meds that isn't contraindicated for one of the other meds I take.

I know the itch you talk about, happened to me once as they brought me to after dental surgery.
Freaked them the fuck out as I just started scratching like a madman as I woke up.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Dec 10, 2017)

ANC said:


> Try and get dihydrocodeine like DF118.
> Converts in the liver, and is not QUITE as habit forming.
> I have to get mine from one of the big hospitals as the small pharmacies don't want to deal with the hassle of carrying top schedule drugs though.
> I use maybe 10 a year, you get used to pain, but there are those days.....
> ...


The meth fleas.


----------



## ANC (Dec 10, 2017)

I drank a whole beer today. Had a christmas party for the kids, and left my daughter with my mom.
Feels like fucking holiday. I haven't had to pour one juice or fetch one cookie since I got home.
Still got about 30 clones to bag up. feel tired, slept like a baby, up every 30 minutes.

Last couple of days was damn hot, so yesterday, I decide I will go buy beer. Haven't been a bottle store for so long, had no idea what beer costs these days. condolences.
Anyway got home, and then it was too cool to drink beer. I threw out a year old leftover from a sixpack the other day.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 10, 2017)

Woke up to the first snow of the season and immediately wanted to slit my wrists. Fuck winter . S.A.D is in full swing, think I'm gonna crawl back into bed until April.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Dec 10, 2017)

ANC said:


> I drank a whole beer today. Had a christmas party for the kids, and left my daughter with my mom.
> Feels like fucking holiday. I haven't had to pour one juice or fetch one cookie since I got home.
> Still got about 30 clones to bag up. feel tired, slept like a baby, up every 30 minutes.
> 
> ...


It fucking snowed yesterday, first time in 10 years


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 10, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Looks like a hobos meth lab


You would know huh.


----------



## ANC (Dec 10, 2017)

We need the rain and shit, but I'm not a fan of grey skies.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 10, 2017)

The Outdoorsman said:


> It was a legal high when I was a teen. Robo tripping on robotusin. Used to shop lift it because you have to be 18 or something. 6-8 hour trip if swallowed a bottle of pills. Used to do dumb shit like jog 3 miles to where we knew the sheriffs house, ding dong ditch his door bell in the middle of the night. Stupid shit but fun


You can still buy up to 4 oz bottles of codeine cough syrup legal without a prescription. Most places just won't sell it though.

We used to hide in narrow alley ways at night and kick cop car doors in as they went by and run off.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 10, 2017)

Spent the morning downloading and setting up VPN's on all the devices.


----------



## charface (Dec 10, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> You can still buy up to 4 oz bottles of codeine cough syrup legal without a prescription. Most places just won't sell it though.
> 
> We used to hide in narrow alley ways at night and kick cop car doors in as they went by and run off.


When I was a kid, I mean like 12.
I used to get bronchitis all the time.
Probably from smoking anything I thought contained a buzz. 
Point being they gave me codeine syrup and I really had no idea about it.
Looking back though here was what I did.

Took a couple drinks
Sleep.
Wake take a couple drinks
Etc
Throw up
Sleep
Drink
Puke
Sleep.

My idiot mother let a doped 12 yr old dose my own medicine.

#thanks old bitch


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 10, 2017)

charface said:


> When I was a kid, I mean like 12.
> I used to get bronchitis all the time.
> Probably from smoking anything I thought contained a buzz.
> Point being they gave me codeine syrup and I really had no idea about it.
> ...


Yea. Probably not a good idea to just let a kid dose themselves. 

Things were different back then though. I can remember as a kid getting a tooth pulled and getting like 45 pain pills. They used to give them out like candy.


----------



## charface (Dec 10, 2017)

No joke, chiropractors gave out meds like crazy.
My whole family was addicted to chiropractic, lol
Actually don't know how it worked,
Maybe the chiro made a recommendation and a Dr honored it.

But it really seems to me they got the scripts from the kooky back Dr.

But had a few relatives fall asleep driving.
My grandfather gave me a huge bottle of soma for "when y'all run out of weed".

It was a different time.

Did I ever tell us how I became a speed freak. Lol


----------



## Drowning-Man (Dec 10, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> You can still buy up to 4 oz bottles of codeine cough syrup legal without a prescription. Most places just won't sell it though.
> 
> We used to hide in narrow alley ways at night and kick cop car doors in as they went by and run off.


Uses to jack robo all the time but because the stores lost more bottles then sold they put the robo behind the counter with the sudafed.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Dec 10, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> You would know huh.


I used mine to extract dmt and other jungle plants.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 10, 2017)

lokie said:


> Comb your beard


Lmao


----------



## ANC (Dec 10, 2017)

I have the kind of beard that makes people assume I have a bike out front.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 10, 2017)

i jamb and cased 11 windows in craftsman style trim yesterday at a house in the mountains only accessible by goat. 

well, we got the truck up there but really it should have been by goat.

also, hi gwn. i'm back.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2017)

charface said:


> No joke, *chiropractors gave out meds like crazy.*
> My whole family was addicted to chiropractic, lol
> Actually don't know how it worked,
> Maybe the chiro made a recommendation and a Dr honored it.
> ...


Chiropractors can not prescribe. So there must have been another Dr Feelgood around


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 10, 2017)

Bringing in more firewood while the weather is still nice.
Back view
 front view

Bitch of a day. Both trees got hung up in the canopy and had to yank stumps off with tractor. Lots of danger, not much fun. Probly got more poison ivy now.
Drinks, and venison backstraps on the grill after a shower.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 10, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Are we talking about jizz???


sure...lol..


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 10, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Fucking love cough syrup. You guys just aint doing it right.
> View attachment 4055934


That's different. We are talking codeine cough syrup. Why anyone would want to trip off the stuff you got there is beyond me. The stuff you got is a dissociative.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 10, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> I used mine to extract dmt and other jungle plants.


Of course you do and I completely believe that. Thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> That's different. We are talking codeine cough syrup. Why anyone would want to trip off the stuff you got there is beyond me. The stuff you got is a dissociative.


Some people prefer not to be themselves


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 10, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Some people prefer not to be themselves



Considering the personalities in question, that's easy to understand...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 10, 2017)

420God said:


> Great post! Keep em coming!
> 
> Btw, I raise beef. Screw the vegetarians.


Beefs are people too. 

Just sayin'.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 10, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> That's different. We are talking codeine cough syrup. Why anyone would want to trip off the stuff you got there is beyond me. The stuff you got is a dissociative.


I will elaborate. Long story short I ingested pcp unknowingly. Only an ass hole does that to someone. Anyways its a very surreal moment when you stand and stare in the mirror for 30 minutes wondering if you are alive or even real.

Tripping on dextromethorphan can have similar dissociative effects. I never wanted to find out.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 10, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Some people prefer not to be themselves


True. Not my cup of tea. I guess some people don't like who they are.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 10, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Some people prefer not to be themselves


LOL +rep kudos


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 10, 2017)

Nothing too fancy. Real mashed potatoes and a big salad to start for the veggies.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 10, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> True. Not my cup of tea. I guess some people don't like who they are.


It's not always that; I'd did it very infrequently, maybe 5-7 times over life. Anyway, it made for a very interesting 'change/difference of perception and perspective that I've occasionally noticed to be of value


----------



## doublejj (Dec 10, 2017)

We pulled off another successful RIU BBQ/Pig Roast this weekend, hella good days.....


----------



## dstroy (Dec 10, 2017)

doublejj said:


> We pulled off another successful RIU BBQ/Pig Roast this weekend, hella good day.....
> View attachment 4056267


That’s a mighty fine lookin roast pig.


----------



## roony (Dec 10, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> That's different. We are talking codeine cough syrup. Why anyone would want to trip off the stuff you got there is beyond me. The stuff you got is a dissociative.


Right why not just take lsd its way better than cough syrup!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2017)

doublejj said:


> We pulled off another successful RIU BBQ/Pig Roast this weekend, hella good day.....
> View attachment 4056267


Really beautiful as usual JJ, nice job


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 10, 2017)

roony said:


> Right why not just take lsd its way better than cough syrup!


Different highs all together. I like lsd and hate dissociatives. Some like them. I just don't see why.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 10, 2017)

Bought a glass blunt


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 10, 2017)

Smoked it it burned better than i thought it would


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> It's not always that; I'd did it very infrequently, maybe 5-7 times over life. Anyway, it made for a very interesting 'change/difference of perception and perspective that I've occasionally noticed to be of value


The dissociant I used was Scopolamine and I would never do another after that horror show. Plus being around when Ketamine was used on kids for anesthesia made think they should be banned. I thought Sandoz LSD was of value but not the street variety.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 10, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Really beautiful as usual JJ, nice job


thank you, the weather was perfect this year.....


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> True. Not my cup of tea. I guess some people don't like who they are.


I imagine that is why I find the dissociants so appealing. I never could handle the regular psychedelics. They work best on honest people. I lied about being an honest person for much of my life. The psychedelics were not amused, but ketamine I loved the stuff. It was like no you're good, come enjoy


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 10, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I imagine that is why I find the dissociants so appealing. I never could handle the regular psychedelics. They work best on honest people. I lied about being an honest person for much of my life. The psychedelics were not amused, but ketamine I loved the stuff. It was like no you're good, come enjoy


Interesting. What do you mean your not an honest person? Honest as in not a liar or honest like morality or something? Not honest with yourself?


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 10, 2017)

Sitting outside looking at stars with wife. Seen 2 shooting stars so far. One to the east travelling N to S, and one straight above also N to S.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Interesting. What do you mean your not an honest person? Honest as in not a liar or honest like morality or something? Not honest with yourself?


Not honest with myself ... with the imaginable consequences for anyone else


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> Sitting outside looking at stars with wife. Seen 2 shooting stars so far. One to the east travelling N to S, and one straight above also N to S.


The Geminids run this time of year


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 10, 2017)

Ended up seeing 2 more short ones before we came in. The first I saw was a full 3-one-thousand count while carrying wood to the house. 
Best I ever saw has been a 5-one-thousand count that crossed the whole horizon and left a sparkly trail. 
Really makes me wonder what all we miss being inside 98% of our lives.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 10, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> Sitting outside looking at stars with wife. Seen 2 shooting stars so far. One to the east travelling N to S, and one straight above also N to S.


Oh shit! 
My ride is here...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 10, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Oh shit!
> My ride is here...


Lol. I remember tryin to catch that spud nick kahootic comet.
That’s 
Awesome 
 
Have a good one Chunksterz dude. You rock!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 11, 2017)

My fucking head is killing me. Hung over as fuck... again I hate myself on these mornings. its not even 6am but I’m awake, making breakfast for my kids. 


I think I’ll slam a beer while nobody’s looking. Then drink a coffee. Then after everyone Is off to school I’ll take a shower and slam another beer.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 11, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Oh shit!
> My ride is here...


I got the kool aid.


----------



## ANC (Dec 11, 2017)

Had to go fetch wife early morning as the trains are fucked again. Led to impromptu stop at the hydro shop.
Got some Trichoderma and some biological pest control, myco, rock dust etc to help the clones kick in. They don't look too great


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 11, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> You can still buy up to 4 oz bottles of codeine cough syrup legal without a prescription. Most places just won't sell it though.


maybe for not much longer, saw this today:

https://www.statnews.com/2017/12/11/over-the-counter-drugs-fda/?utm_source=STAT+Newsletters&utm_campaign=9edfe9d547-MR&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_8cab1d7961-9edfe9d547-149631145


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Dec 11, 2017)

doublejj said:


> We pulled off another successful RIU BBQ/Pig Roast this weekend, hella good days.....
> View attachment 4056267



My goodness,, you are a master at this JJ. I have no ideal if you were thanked but you and your lovely wife have donated a lot of time and money to this for years, The hard work you do is unbelievable. All the other people who donate the wood(Nuggs) and hard work is beyond anything I have yet to see any group do anywhere. God Bless you all. I can not begin to thank all of you sense I have never been but all of you deserve a BIG BIG THANK YOU.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 11, 2017)

Stillbuzzin said:


> My goodness,, you are a master at this JJ. I have no ideal if you were thanked but you and your lovely wife have donated a lot of time and money to this for years, The hard work you do is unbelievable. All the other people who donate the wood(Nuggs) and hard work is beyond anything I have yet to see any group do anywhere. God Bless you all. I can not begin to thank all of you sense I have never been but all of you deserve a BIG BIG THANK YOU.


Yes a big Thank you! @doublejj 

I just woke from a @fumble induced coma. I haven't even made coffee yet but feel GREAT!


----------



## fumble (Dec 11, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Yes a big Thank you! @doublejj
> 
> I just woke from a @fumble induced coma. I haven't even made coffee yet but feel GREAT!


Lol...glad i could help. It was great to see you Grandpappy.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 11, 2017)

fumble said:


> Lol...glad i could help. It was great to see you Grandpappy.


Good to see you in T&T, fumble!


----------



## fumble (Dec 11, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Good to see you in T&T, fumble!


Thank you ...I guess it's been a while lol
I guess i should venture down here more often. Hope you are doing well


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 11, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> The Geminids run this time of year


actually they do, me and my wife were watching it Saturday night...Look toward Gemini constillation and they'll come from that point.......

p.s the moonshine tasted great...


----------



## charface (Dec 11, 2017)

Finally my back improved enough to get back to my patio work. 
Gotta go round up a new blade for tomorrow then make turkey pot pie.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 11, 2017)

charface said:


> Finally my back improved enough to get back to my patio work.
> Gotta go round up a new blade for tomorrow then make turkey pot pie.


Wish my back improved. I threw it out just getting out of my car. Heating pad helped a little. I threw on an extra pain patch this morning. A little high today though.


----------



## charface (Dec 11, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Wish my back improved. I threw it out just getting out of my car. Heating pad helped a little. I threw on an extra pain patch this morning. A little high today though.


I don't even know how mine happened this time. I can do crazy shit and no problems but like you I hurt myself 
Getting out of bed. 
Must be the fact that I need to warm up. 
Old people problems


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 11, 2017)

charface said:


> I don't even know how mine happened this time. I can do crazy shit and no problems but like you I hurt myself
> Getting out of bed.
> Must be the fact that I need to warm up.
> Old people problems


It's funny - when you get into your 40s you stop questioning every minor ache and pain and simply treat it, instead. When I was younger I would investigate the cause of every tiny injury... how could this have happened to this indestructible machine?! Nowadays I notice streaks of problem-free good health and I appreciate them. Old people problems, indeed. Still, it beats the alternative... death...


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 11, 2017)

I’m currently in my bed dealing with a fucked up back. In and out of the hottub. It was doing really good for the last 4-5 months too. Fucked it up playing discgolf yesterday


----------



## charface (Dec 11, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> It's funny - when you get into your 40s you stop questioning every minor ache and pain and simply treat it, instead. When I was younger I would investigate the cause of every tiny injury... how could this have happened to this indestructible machine?! Nowadays I notice streaks of problem-free good health and I appreciate them. Old people problems, indeed. Still, it beats the alternative... death...


Liked it. Then unliked so I could like a second time. 
I can't help but wonder if I been sucking my own sick wrong.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 11, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> It's not always that; I'd did it very infrequently, maybe 5-7 times over life. Anyway, it made for a very interesting 'change/difference of perception and perspective that I've occasionally noticed to be of value


Ecstasy did that for me... Nothing like sitting in a car at 3 in the morning as you come to terms with death. It's gets a bad rap but its probably going to be the most beautiful thing we get to experience.


----------



## charface (Dec 11, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Ecstasy did that for me... Nothing like sitting in a car at 3 in the morning as you come to terms with death. It's gets a bad rap but its probably going to be the most beautiful thing we get to experience.


Meth did it for me. 
20 hours of foreplay causes a 5 minute
Orgasm that almost removes your head. 
Then you feel guilty and oily. 

But holy crap


----------



## lokie (Dec 11, 2017)

Today was domestic day. My task was to clean and vacuum the floors.






The mood had changed by the time I got to the bedroom.






When the job was done I looked back over my work and was pleased with myself.
That's when I heard "Did you vacuum under the bed?"

"The dogs go under there several times a day, they keep it clean."
She informed me "NO. It doesn't work that way"

So I go back and check under the bed. I found 2 storage bins, 1 empty, a dust bunny
the size of Rhode Island, a power cord for an electric blanket that had been thrown
away 3 years ago and $.23 cents. The big score was finding socks, several in fact.
Of course they did not match, but I knew where to find a mate for each.

I always buy socks in bulk and always from the same manufacture. So when one gets lost
I may never even notice and if one gets a hole in it I just throw it out, knowing that there is a drawer
full of mates in the dresser. Win Win.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 11, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m currently in my bed dealing with a fucked up back. In and out of the hottub. It was doing really good for the last 4-5 months too. Fucked it up playing discgolf yesterday



I just frolfed with my buddies a couple weeks ago. We all stretched first, anticipating we would probably injure ourselves. Luckily I didn't hurt myself, most likely because we were SO drunk on PBR, but I was sore for days afterward. From fucking frolf... smh...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 11, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> I just frolfed with my buddies a couple weeks ago. We all stretched first, anticipating we would probably injure ourselves. Luckily I didn't hurt myself, most likely because we were SO drunk on PBR, but I was sore for days afterward. From fucking frolf... smh...



I left my bag in my truck during a bad heat wave and most of my discs got warped. I tried to boil them back straight but some of them just keep going back to the new warped shape. One was a brand new putter I had just dyed myself too and one of my go to drivers.

Now I've got to buy a replacement driver and hang that putter on the wall I guess. I've boiled it 3 times and it always goes back to warped, even when I let it slow cool with weight on it. Damn nice Rhyno, what a waste.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 11, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> I left my bag in my truck during a bad heat wave and most of my discs got warped. I tried to boil them back straight but some of them just keep going back to the new warped shape. One was a brand new putter I had just dyed myself too and one of my go to drivers.
> 
> Now I've got to buy a replacement driver and hang that putter on the wall I guess. I've boiled it 3 times and it always goes back to warped, even when I let it slow cool with weight on it. Damn nice Rhyno, what a waste.


I played with a rhyno in my bag for quite a few yrs as my main putter.

I got into throwing a Ringer(discraft). Now it’s my favorite putter. Plus you can huck it far as a midrange too. Hella straight.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 11, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I played with a rhyno in my bag for quite a few yrs as my main putter.
> 
> I got into throwing a Ringer(discraft). Now it’s my favorite putter. Plus you can huck it far as a midrange too. Hella straight.


I use a Super Soft Omega for my main putter but I keep a Rattler and an Aviar in my bag too. That Rattler goes as straight as an arrow but it has a tall lip on the side and wind messes with it pretty badly, the Aviar flies similar to the omega but the star plastic deals with the wind better and skips a lot more when it lands.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 11, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> I use a Super Soft Omega for my main putter but I keep a Rattler and an Aviar in my bag too. That Rattler goes as straight as an arrow but it has a tall lip on the side and wind messes with it pretty badly, the Aviar flies similar to the omega but the star plastic deals with the wind better and skips a lot more when it lands.


Here’s a sideview of the ringer. Way thinner of a putter compared to the rhyno:


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 11, 2017)

Got the Christmas tree up with momma and the boys......Santa better come through this year....sick of covering for him ....fat fuck never pays for shit .....SMH....I'm blaming Americas opiate epidemic........yes Santa is a heroin addict....at least I think.






Good night guys/gals


PENIS!!!!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 11, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Got the Christmas tree up with momma and the boys......Santa better come through this year....sick of covering for him ....fat fuck never pays for shit .....SMH....I'm blaming Americas opiate epidemic........yes Santa is a heroin addict....at least I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 11, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


>


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 11, 2017)

I bought a new digital meat thermometer


----------



## ANC (Dec 12, 2017)

Got a new phone today and an induction plate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2017)

Sweet FA


----------



## srh88 (Dec 12, 2017)

Went to finish cutting down a tree today. Was about 70ft in the air.


40ft extension ladder. I climbed that and used a harness, rope and spikes to get to the top. I had my dad helping me cut up the shit that fell. 
So I'm limbing it and everything is going well and fast too. Then I hear my dad yell "dammit!"
He took a chainsaw to the hand. 22 stitches and it looked pretty bad. 
Didn't accomplish everything I wanted to today


----------



## ANC (Dec 12, 2017)

I got one of those too, but I'm too scared to use it.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 12, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Went to finish cutting down a tree today. Was about 70ft in the air.
> 
> View attachment 4057132
> 40ft extension ladder. I climbed that and used a harness, rope and spikes to get to the top. I had my dad helping me cut up the shit that fell.
> ...


Sorry I just can't like this post, but I do hope your dad heals up quickly.

My dad took a hit from a saw in the leg 430 stiches he told me. He was a pulp wooder / logger and had the scars to back it up. Fucken alcoholic.


----------



## charface (Dec 12, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Got the Christmas tree up with momma and the boys......Santa better come through this year....sick of covering for him ....fat fuck never pays for shit .....SMH....I'm blaming Americas opiate epidemic........yes Santa is a heroin addict....at least I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have inside info that Santa is about to be caught up i


srh88 said:


> Went to finish cutting down a tree today. Was about 70ft in the air.
> 
> View attachment 4057132
> 40ft extension ladder. I climbed that and used a harness, rope and spikes to get to the top. I had my dad helping me cut up the shit that fell.
> ...


My wife won't let me get spurs.
I hate her for it but deep down I know she's right.
Hope your pop heals quickly


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 12, 2017)

Hope your Dad heals up well SR, even though he is a Paddy


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 12, 2017)

I just finished filling out the most long winded and tedious job application and questionnaire I've ever seen in my life. The test had a time limit of 40 minutes, I had about 12 left by the end of it. It was all so generically worded and cold that you couldn't even guess at what possible scenario any of this could come up in in real life. I just picked.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Dec 12, 2017)

i memed a flat head... i mean flat earther...

hard work, but someone's gotta do it...


----------



## charface (Dec 12, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> I just finished filling out the most long winded and tedious job application and questionnaire I've ever seen in my life. The test had a time limit of 40 minutes, I had about 12 left by the end of it. It was all so generically worded and cold that you couldn't even guess at what possible scenario any of this could come up in in real life. I just picked.


I hated those mental tests. 
If you were the manager n Bessy had worked there for 40 years was caught
Stealing pencils would you have her
Beheaded?
Uh, yes?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 12, 2017)

charface said:


> I hated those mental tests.
> If you were the manager n Bessy had worked there for 40 years was caught
> Stealing pencils would you have her
> Beheaded?
> Uh, yes?


These were more like:

If you had limited resources to be dispersed between you and your fellow employees which of the following would blah blah blah who gives a fuck?

A. I would assure I had allocated enough resources to complete my assigned task.

B. I would let all my fellow employees obtain the resources they require and take what was left afterward.

C. Who comes up with these shitty fucking questions and why are they worded like something aliens in an old B movie might say?


----------



## charface (Dec 12, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> These were more like:
> 
> If you had limited resources to be dispersed between you and your fellow employees which of the following would blah blah blah who gives a fuck?
> 
> ...


I think the actual question they are really asking is, can you sit quietly while we mismanage you, withhold the support you need to complete our mission and shoulder the blame?
Uh, yes? (sic: no!)


----------



## srh88 (Dec 12, 2017)

charface said:


> I think the actual question they are really asking is, can you sit quietly while we mismanage you, withhold the support you need to complete our mission and shoulder the blame?
> Uh, yes? (sic: no!)


When I was a kid I remember taking those tests. I never passed them.

If Bob is smoking crack on the job would you
A) smoke crack with Bob
B) turn him in to a supervisor
C) stay away from Bob. 

Fuck it bob.. let's party


----------



## charface (Dec 12, 2017)

srh88 said:


> When I was a kid I remember taking those tests. I never passed them.
> 
> If Bob is smoking crack on the job would you
> A) smoke crack with Bob
> ...


Never got a job where this test is involved.
I assumed they were looking for honesty. 
I was always honest. 

Either I'm a monster or honesty is not what they are looking for.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 12, 2017)

charface said:


> Never got a job where this test is involved.
> I assumed they were looking for honesty.
> I was always honest.
> 
> Either I'm a monster or honesty is not what they are looking for.


I just read the answers and picked the ones I figured they would most want to hear. Nothing in any of those questions pertain to the job I applied for in any way, shape, or form. I should know, I did that sort of work for nearly a decade.

I figured the questions would have something related to the job, sort of like in the video I had to watch before hand. Nope, just generic BS.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 12, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> I just read the answers and picked the ones I figured they would most want to hear. Nothing in any of those questions pertain to the job I applied for in any way, shape, or form. I should know, I did that sort of work for nearly a decade.
> 
> I figured the questions would have something related to the job, sort of like in the video I had to watch before hand. Nope, just generic BS.


They can train anyone they hire; they were testing if you are a "team player" and pliable; i.e. not independent or troublemaker


----------



## srh88 (Dec 12, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> They can train anyone they hire; they were testing if you are a "team player" and pliable; i.e. not independent or troublemaker


So don't smoke crack with bob?


----------



## lokie (Dec 12, 2017)

Just came back from wally world. Ok that's no big deal I know, but I saw something that I have not seen any place else or on wally weird videos.

I went to the restroom and saw a candy dish on the way in. On the way out I could see a candy dish in the front of the ladies room as well, neither of the rooms have entry doors. Privacy is provided
by a sharp right turn that blocks the vision of passers by.

Who eats bathroom candy?






One thing that makes a statement is that the ladies dish was still half full whereas
the men's room dish had only one piece left in it.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 12, 2017)

lokie said:


> Just came back from wally world. Ok that's no big deal I know, but I saw something that I have not seen any place else or on wally weird videos.
> 
> I went to the restroom and saw a candy dish on the way in. On the way out I could see a candy dish in the front of the ladies room as well, neither of the rooms have entry doors. Privacy is provided
> by a sharp right turn that blocks the vision of passers by.
> ...


Fucking men..


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 12, 2017)

srh88 said:


> So don't smoke crack with bob?


Only if Bob is your supervisor


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 12, 2017)

lokie said:


> Just came back from wally world. Ok that's no big deal I know, but I saw something that I have not seen any place else or on wally weird videos.
> 
> I went to the restroom and saw a candy dish on the way in. On the way out I could see a candy dish in the front of the ladies room as well, neither of the rooms have entry doors. Privacy is provided
> by a sharp right turn that blocks the vision of passers by.
> ...


Fucking men are pigs


----------



## srh88 (Dec 12, 2017)

lokie said:


> Just came back from wally world. Ok that's no big deal I know, but I saw something that I have not seen any place else or on wally weird videos.
> 
> I went to the restroom and saw a candy dish on the way in. On the way out I could see a candy dish in the front of the ladies room as well, neither of the rooms have entry doors. Privacy is provided
> by a sharp right turn that blocks the vision of passers by.
> ...


My opinion fully rests on the type of candy. Need more info


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 12, 2017)

srh88 said:


> So don't smoke crack with bob?


Tattling on a coworker doesn't scream "team player" to me. Better smoke with him and pack them fucking boxes!! We need this shipment out by lunch!!!!


----------



## srh88 (Dec 12, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Tattling on a coworker doesn't scream "team player" to me. Better smoke with him and pack them fucking boxes!! We need this shipment out by lunch!!!!


You got it boss!


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 12, 2017)

I just got a shit load of free candy at the wal mart bathroom...I left one for others ....but stole half the ladies room candy dish as well.



So what's going on in here today


----------



## charface (Dec 12, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I just got a shit load of free candy at the wal mart bathroom...I left one for others ....but stole half the ladies room candy dish as well.
> 
> 
> 
> So what's going on in here today


If you were sure no one would ever find out would you lick those candies and replace them? 
I might have some work for you so...


----------



## charface (Dec 12, 2017)

All hail the corporation. 
D.B.A charface LLC.


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 12, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> I just read the answers and picked the ones I figured they would most want to hear. Nothing in any of those questions pertain to the job I applied for in any way, shape, or form. I should know, I did that sort of work for nearly a decade.
> 
> I figured the questions would have something related to the job, sort of like in the video I had to watch before hand. Nope, just generic BS.


It's becoming the norm to have bullshit questions and require cover letters to get into a job now. And forget handing out physical resumes. Most people will say go online to apply.


----------



## charface (Dec 12, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> It's becoming the norm to have bullshit questions and require cover letters to get into a job now. And forget handing out physical resumes. Most people will say go online to apply.


Then and there I would accuse them of being someone's sock n run out of there. 
Then log into their site under the alias 
Dixie Normus.

I ain't going out like that.


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 12, 2017)

charface said:


> Then and there I would accuse them of being someone's sock n run out of there.
> Then log into their site under the alias
> Dixie Normus.
> 
> I ain't going out like that.


It pisses me off. I go out to a place to show interest in being employed. And get told to go online instead. Or sorry. But theres nothing going. We'll take a resume and let you know- when in fact they're probably just going to bin it instead.


----------



## charface (Dec 12, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> It pisses me off. I go out to a place to show interest in being employed. And get told to go online instead. Or sorry. But theres nothing going. We'll take a resume and let you know- when in fact they're probably just going to bin it instead.


Yeah, I wouldn't know how to get noticed today without it being word of mouth. 

It used to be simple. 
Fill out an app 
Hand it to the manager
Check back in a few times with manager.

Then they started wanting the fucking resume and it was all down hill from there.


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 12, 2017)

charface said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't know how to get noticed today without it being word of mouth.
> 
> It used to be simple.
> Fill out an app
> ...



I'm not that old, really. But, I already miss the simplicity of applying in person to the owner of the business.

There's no faces to the application process any more. No first impression on appearance or manner. Just cold, generic digital application forms.

Like you or someone else said- it's like the questions were written by B grade aliens.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Dec 12, 2017)

srh88 said:


> So don't smoke crack with bob?


always smoke crack, call everyone 'bob'...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 12, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> It's becoming the norm to have bullshit questions and require cover letters to get into a job now. And forget handing out physical resumes. Most people will say go online to apply.


That's the reason I was filling this shit out online, there was a big sign on the door saying they don't do walk-ins. I got all dressed up for nothing.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 12, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I just got a shit load of free candy at the wal mart bathroom..


WTF, no candy in our Walmart bathroom but they are clean, one of the few I'll take a dump in.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 12, 2017)

I took my mom to get a psychiatric evaluation today, which basically confirmed that she's rapidly losing her marbles.


----------



## charface (Dec 12, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I took my mom to get a psychiatric evaluation today, which basically confirmed that she's rapidly losing her marbles.


Looked at my moms facebook today. 
It said she has dementia. 
I'm like bitch don't advertise that on facebook. Predator city. 

Told my sister so she could fix it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 12, 2017)

I forgot my password on here today & spent several hours beating up my memory banks & fighting with the site trying to change it.

Yayyyyy, it finally worked!


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 12, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I forgot my password on here today & spent several hours beating up my memory banks & fighting with the site trying to change it.
> 
> Yayyyyy, it finally worked!


fuck


----------



## lokie (Dec 12, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I forgot my password on here today & spent several hours beating up my memory banks & fighting with the site trying to change it.
> 
> Yayyyyy, it finally worked!


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 12, 2017)

charface said:


> Looked at my moms facebook today.
> It said she has dementia.
> I'm like bitch don't advertise that on facebook. Predator city.
> 
> Told my sister so she could fix it.


My mom isn't on facebook
She's been having episodes where she has trouble forming complete sentences and sometimes she totally "locks up" and can't speak


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 12, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I forgot my password on here today & spent several hours beating up my memory banks & fighting with the site trying to change it.
> 
> Yayyyyy, it finally worked!


My old XP computer just up and died a month ago- I managed to get all my pictures off the hard drive but I'm not really good with computers so I couldn't figure out how to retrieve my passwords. Fortunately, I remembered my gmail password, which allowed me to reset all my other passwords, although I had trouble with one of the "security questions" and had to make a phone call


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 13, 2017)

I've been using this company for pw's since they came out. https://www.roboform.com/


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 13, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> one of the "security questions"


IKR? those dumb ass ones like fav book or music from 10 years ago...really?


----------



## Downtowntillman (Dec 13, 2017)

Did a little shout out on the local news Facebook page! Can you tell what city this is? Hell we might have some company stop in.. Lol... That might be bad for me lol..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 13, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> I've been using this company for pw's since they came out. https://www.roboform.com/


I went to the site & checked out the features but of course they never will list any drawbacks that approach might have.
What are your personal observations/dislikes if you don't mind me asking cause my P/W situ is getting out of hand.

Thanks Barn.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 13, 2017)

charface said:


> If you were sure no one would ever find out would you lick those candies and replace them?
> I might have some work for you so...


I don't need work ....HOWEVER


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 13, 2017)

Downtowntillman said:


> Did a little shout out on the local news Facebook page! Can you tell what city this is? Hell we might have some company stop in.. Lol... That might be bad for me lol..
> 
> View attachment 4057454


Truly the gift that keeps giving ...


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 13, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I went to the site & checked out the features but of course they never will list any drawbacks that approach might have.
> What are your personal observations/dislikes if you don't mind me asking cause my P/W situ is getting out of hand.
> 
> Thanks Barn.


I use lastpass and love it. Yes you have to remember that one password. On my iphone I have it set to use my fingerprint so if I happen to have a moment and still have a finger it works. I love it's encryption strategy.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 13, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> They can train anyone they hire; they were testing if you are a "team player" and pliable; i.e. not independent or troublemaker


This is very true! 
A good fit is the most important factor. People in my line of work lie on their resume anyway...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 13, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> It's becoming the norm to have bullshit questions and require cover letters to get into a job now. And forget handing out physical resumes. Most people will say go online to apply.


Cover letters are 100% fluff. 
I never read them when I was hiring.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 13, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I went to the site & checked out the features but of course they never will list any drawbacks that approach might have.
> What are your personal observations/dislikes if you don't mind me asking cause my P/W situ is getting out of hand.
> 
> Thanks Barn.


very rarely, there has been a glitch or 2 when MS intoduces a new OS or you use a new browser. Overall though, I am 100% satisfied with the program. The nice part is you can either load on a flash drive and use on any PC or access your PW's from their website. Having the program prevents you from using the same password on multiple accounts which I am prone to do. I used this when I was still working and had to change many PW monthly with the upper case, lower case, number, etc protocols. If you hunt around for promo codes, you can probably find a discount too


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 13, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Cover letters are 100% fluff.
> I never read them when I was hiring.


I always thought that a cover letter was to demonstrate one's aptitude for bullshit artistry


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 13, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> My mom isn't on facebook
> She's been having episodes where she has trouble forming complete sentences and sometimes she totally "locks up" and can't speak


Sorry to hear that. My mother is also getting soft in the head but she refuses to even consider assisted living. 
Unfortunately it will take an event to get her to leaver her house -- probably a fall. 
She really shouldn't be driving either...


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 13, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I always thought that a cover letter was to demonstrate one's aptitude for bullshit artistry


remember when you had to pound that stuff out on your faithful Remington portable? First thing I would do would hold the page up to the light for corrections, LOL.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 13, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sorry to hear that. My mother is also getting soft in the head but she refuses to even consider assisted living.
> Unfortunately it will take an event to get her to leaver her house -- probably a fall.
> She really shouldn't be driving either...


Sorry about your Mom, Chunk. Mine was like that too. It's a sad progression


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 13, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> remember when you had to pound that stuff out on your faithful Remington portable? First thing I would do would hold the page up to the light for corrections, LOL.


LOL Oh yeah. I had to finally do some mods to it as a couple keys became hole punchers, made some damping pads out of leather


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 13, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I always thought that a cover letter was to demonstrate one's aptitude for bullshit artistry


In the military it's called an OER (Officers Evaluation Report) that is drafted & submitted by the Officer being evaluated.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 13, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL Oh yeah. I had to finally do some mods to it as a couple keys became hole punchers, made some damping pads out of leather


and they wonder why we old folks pound on the keyboards, too.


----------



## 420God (Dec 13, 2017)

No work today except for around the farm. Getting dumped on right now. 

  
It'll be fun looking for deer in 6 inches of snow.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 13, 2017)

So me and momma Inda went Christmas shopping last night....some of you may not know this, but I like to fuck with people...I know I know surprising.......I decided to mess with momma a lil bit since grandma was watching the boys.....I grabbed a nug of the shit that almost got me kicked out of the children's hospital during trimming season....some of you may remember....and that was just a small piece of sugar leaf on my shoe....never forgot mommas reaction to that ....((priceless))....so I bag it up real nice and tight and zipped it up in my pocket......so we end up at the mall and I'm waiting for the best time to unleash the skunk .....we end up in a store with many many scented things......BINGO 

So I casually stroll away from her, pretending to care about shopping and smelly things.....and I unleash the nug.....WHAM ....insta skunk ....so I casually stroll back over to momma and wait for ((THE FACE)).........she never looked at me......she just continues what she's doing and says OMG ...really babe ...she said...I knew you were up to something .....and kinda laughs.....


So we continue teasing eachother and shopping ....laughing at people's looks as I walk up next to them .........then the first shoulder tap comes ....not something I had planned on ...LOL.

We actually laughed our asses off about people's reactions to the smell.....and then being as awkward as possible to people trying to be sly asking for tree.


My favorite was two kids that said: something smells good ...my response....ya, I love my beef and broccoli farts after Panda Express..........the wife wanted to crawl under a table .....lol 


She's a good sport awesome wife and a good momma ......got her a super nice ring for Christmas ....she's always worn the cheap little ring I got her when we were young ....it's all I could afford back then and she's always cherished and loved it ......wouldn't trade her for the world.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 13, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> and they wonder why we old folks pound on the keyboards, too.


Remember when the powers that be started throwing shade on portables and lower grade TW? Formal and official stuff (Term papers, theses and perm reports) had to be done on the IBM Selectric


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 13, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Remember when the powers that be started throwing shade on portables and lower grade TW? Formal and official stuff (Term papers, theses and perm reports) had to be done on the IBM Selectric


LOL old folks, the first typewriter I owned was an IBM Selectric. I could only do 65-70 on a manual and 105 on the IBM, it was well worth the investment.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 13, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sorry to hear that. My mother is also getting soft in the head but she refuses to even consider assisted living.
> Unfortunately it will take an event to get her to leaver her house -- probably a fall.
> She really shouldn't be driving either...


I've already taken mom's car key


----------



## lokie (Dec 13, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Remember when the powers that be started throwing shade on portables and lower grade TW? Formal and official stuff (Term papers, theses and perm reports) had to be done on the IBM Selectric


You tell em bro.







Spelling corrections were a real pain in the ass before "white out" was invented.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 13, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL old folks, the first typewriter I owned was an IBM Selectric. I could only do 65-70 on a manual and 105 on the IBM, it was well worth the investment.


I loved the Selectric - learned how to type in H/S on a manual Royal but once I touched one of the new fangled electronical models I never looked back.


----------



## charface (Dec 13, 2017)

I remember telling my kids to take typing classes because it was gonna be a must. 
They laughed it off and turns out they were right. 
Those little pricks can type their assets off just from video games and porn searches I assume. 

I remember when typewriters were in the businesses and there would be some older lady jamming her ass off. 
Even as a young guy I was spellbound
By the flurry.
She was the rockstar of the room.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 13, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> WTF, no candy in our Walmart bathroom but they are clean, one of the few I'll take a dump in.


You know how they put the cleaning cart and block the door when they are cleaning? Well my boy is like Dad I got to poop. I tell him to go poop. The woman cleaning the bathroom wouldn't let my boy in and he pooped himself.

I was mad. I went shoved her cleaning cart out of the way. I let her know she was responsible for what happened. I told her ideas going to make sure I would make the biggest mess with the poop I could. She brought me free underwear and pants on the house. 

I was like well ok then. Next time let a kid that has to poop go poop or the next person may make you clean it up.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 13, 2017)

charface said:


> I remember telling my kids to take typing classes because it was gonna be a must.
> They laughed it off and turns out they were right.
> Those little pricks can type their assets off just from video games and porn searches I assume.
> 
> ...


In my high school if you were university bound you had to take a typing class. Then I found out they had competitions. Thankfully I'm not competitive at all LOL


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 13, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> remember when you had to pound that stuff out on your faithful Remington portable? First thing I would do would hold the page up to the light for corrections, LOL.


I still have a corona Smith word processor.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 13, 2017)

I have an old Olivetti Lettera 32 packed away somewhere here. The only reason I still have it cuz it was packed away, not readily findable. Once I got a PC/ Microsoft Word and a printer, fuck typewriters lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 13, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> In my high school if you were university bound you had to take a typing class. Then I found out they had competitions. Thankfully I'm not competitive at all LOL


When I was in H/S I somehow managed to land a job at a bank as maintenance & all around "help with anything" boy, one of the job stipulations was that I had to take a business ed class & I opted for typing. I was the only guy in the (other wise all girl) class which was a huge plus & I took to typing like the proverbial duck to water and was consistently hitting 80-90 wpm on testing when I graduated.

At the time it looked to be a temporary skill requirement but as it turned out I've just been using it more & more as the years go by.


----------



## 420God (Dec 13, 2017)

Plowing.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 13, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> In my high school if you were university bound you had to take a typing class. Then I found out they had competitions. Thankfully I'm not competitive at all LOL


Lol. I took typing in HS with 22 girls, no guys.

And THAT was the point.


----------



## lokie (Dec 13, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol. I took typing in HS with 22 girls, no guys.
> 
> And THAT was the point.


A friend of mine was the first male admitted to a local all girls college back in the 70's.

Lucky fucker.


----------



## Karah (Dec 13, 2017)

420God said:


> Plowing.
> 
> View attachment 4057566


We’re in the middle of getting 5-7 inches. Not excited to drive home in my death trap cobalt


----------



## 420God (Dec 13, 2017)

Relaxing.


----------



## Karah (Dec 13, 2017)

420God said:


> Relaxing.
> 
> View attachment 4057582


Bob Ross for the win. Cheese helps too.


----------



## 420God (Dec 13, 2017)

Karah said:


> We’re in the middle of getting 5-7 inches. Not excited to drive home in my death trap cobalt


It was really fluffy stuff that fell here. Doesn't seem to be slowing the cars down much. Hopefully it'll be the same for you.


----------



## Karah (Dec 13, 2017)

420God said:


> It was really fluffy stuff that fell here. Doesn't seem to be slowing the cars down much. Hopefully it'll be the same for you.


It’s heavy, wet snow. Been snowing since 10 am and not supposed to stop til later tonight.

Yay Michigan winters.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 13, 2017)

Karah said:


> Bob Ross for the win. Cheese helps too.


Cheese. Do you smell like cheese right now? LOL


----------



## dstroy (Dec 13, 2017)

420God said:


> Relaxing.
> 
> View attachment 4057582


Bob Ross is my jam. Love that dude, sad he’s gone.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 13, 2017)

lokie said:


> A friend of mine was the first male admitted to a local all girls college back in the 70's.
> 
> Lucky fucker.


In elementary school, my class had 2 more boys than girls.

Everytime we had a boys vs. girls competition (spelling bee, etc.), I always wound up on the girl's team to equalize the teams.

I caught a lot of shit from the guys, but my team won every single one of those competitions. We'd win candy bars or something and I'd always hoId mine up to the losers. Fuck you guys, I'm a winner. Lol.


----------



## Karah (Dec 13, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Cheese. Do you smell like cheese right now? LOL


Yes. Mozzarella 

You guys know me too well


----------



## SnakierGrizzly (Dec 13, 2017)

420God said:


> No work today except for around the farm. Getting dumped on right now.
> 
> View attachment 4057527 View attachment 4057528
> It'll be fun looking for deer in 6 inches of snow.


man i need to relocate...ill post a pic of my surroundings later on for comparison.. man its fucking depressing around here


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 13, 2017)

Karah said:


> Yes. *Mozzarella*
> 
> You guys know me too well


 Bufala?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 13, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Bufala?


Living in the Philippines we knew them as Carabao.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 13, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> In my high school if you were university bound you had to take a typing class. Then I found out they had competitions. Thankfully I'm not competitive at all LOL


I was 62 wpm in highschool corrected.  i dropped out of typing 2 due to it being the same time as one of the lunch periods. Fucking deans always made sure and put something like typing or cooking or some shit at the same time as the other lunch. It was bullshit!

In junior high everyone had to take typing. Maybe because this was in San Jose and we were the bad ass mofo's who ended up filling all the spots in the emerging tech market? Lol, I dunno, but we also had a mando computer class in the 6th grade also. Man do i wish i would have gone to college and/or got into the tech industry rather than building their buildings.

In junior high, we had to learn on an old school type writer with blacked out keys.
I was a serious stoner back then, but typing came natural to me.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 13, 2017)

Karah said:


> We’re in the middle of getting 5-7 inches. Not excited to drive home in my death trap cobalt



Really? I assumed that 5-7 inches would be no challenge for you


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 13, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I took my mom to get a psychiatric evaluation today, which basically confirmed that she's rapidly losing her marbles.


So sorry to hear that, bro. I remember taking my mom to that years ago. We pretty much knew what the results would be, but it takes on new gravitas when hearing it from a professional. She lived for about 5 more years after that initial diagnosis, 5 of the most difficult years of our lives. It's good that she has you, all the best...


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 13, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> So sorry to hear that, bro. I remember taking my mom to that years ago. We pretty much knew what the results would be, but it takes on new gravitas when hearing it from a professional. She lived for about 5 more years after that initial diagnosis, 5 of the most difficult years of our lives. It's good that she has you, all the best...


So sorry to hear about that shit guys.

My momma passed away almost 3 yrs ago, New Year's Eve 2014.
She was officially diagnosed with the shit around 6 yrs before passing. Just found out that my aunt, 3yrs younger than my mom was just diagnosed with the shit. I thought my mom got it from brain surgery after having a brain tumor back 25 yrs ago, guess i was wrong and it runs in the family


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 13, 2017)

charface said:


> Looked at my moms facebook today.
> It said she has dementia.
> I'm like bitch don't advertise that on facebook. Predator city.
> 
> Told my sister so she could fix it.


So smart, dude. It's like there's a network of predators that feed each other info: once seniors fall for one scam, it's chum in the water for the rest. I remember cancelling my mom's credit cards because she lost thousands quickly to these scumbags, and sometimes taking the phone from her to deal with them trying to bilk her out of more on the other end. I would yell and threaten these fucks, and sometimes they would just laugh. There's a special place in hell for these people. Good looking out for your mom, she's lucky to have you and your sister...


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 13, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Cover letters are 100% fluff.
> I never read them when I was hiring.


Half the time I don't know what to write in them. The other half I don't even bother to write one. I've been told bosses haven't got the time to look through long winded resumes. If that's the case. Then they're not going to want to read a fooking cover letter.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 13, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> So sorry to hear about that shit guys.
> 
> My momma passed away almost 3 yrs ago, New Year's Eve 2014.
> She was officially diagnosed with the shit around 6 yrs before passing. Just found out that my aunt, 3yrs younger than my mom was just diagnosed with the shit. I thought my mom got it from brain surgery after having a brain tumor back 25 yrs ago, guess i was wrong and it runs in the family



Yeah, it all about the genes. My sister and I have a serious pact to off each other if/when it hits us. I know she'll follow through, she's a tough girl...


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 13, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Yeah, it all about the genes. My sister and I have a serious pact to off each other if/when it hits us. I know she'll follow through, she's a tough girl...


California just last year i think? Or the year before, voted in favor of pulling the plug. We couldn't do it, weren't allowed. She had a DNR, but that kinda just makes it worse if you ask me. All of us kids wanted it to end like 2 yrs before she finally passed. Which btw was brutal, of course rite. But we pretty much had to let her body suffer bad while passing. Fucking laws.


----------



## Karah (Dec 13, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Really? I assumed that 5-7 inches would be no challenge for you


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 13, 2017)

Karah said:


>



Lol. Don't play coy...


----------



## charface (Dec 13, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> So smart, dude. It's like there's a network of predators that feed each other info: once seniors fall for one scam, it's chum in the water for the rest. I remember cancelling my mom's credit cards because she lost thousands quickly to these scumbags, and sometimes taking the phone from her to deal with them trying to bilk her out of more on the other end. I would yell and threaten these fucks, and sometimes they would just laugh. There's a special place in hell for these people. Good looking out for your mom, she's lucky to have you and your sister...


Yep, wife is dealing with an old lady that sent some young buck $600 for a plane ticket. Met him online. 
Obviously she received zero dicks
For her money. 
Would love to choke him just the tiniest bit.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 13, 2017)

Karah said:


> It’s heavy, wet snow. Been snowing since 10 am and not supposed to stop til later tonight.
> 
> Yay Michigan winters.
> View attachment 4057587


not down here my dear, my area is 50 and overcast, the coastal bend will the in the middle to high 70's close to 80' by the weekend. Perfect fishing weather

p.s i failed in typing


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 13, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol. I took typing in HS with 22 girls, no guys.
> 
> And THAT was the point.


Same reason I took home economics..


----------



## Karah (Dec 13, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol. Don't play coy...


A lady doesn’t kiss and tell


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 13, 2017)

My brain is fucked too, were all in the same boat. Maybe we'll all be put in the same nursing home and not know shit together. It would suck because you guys would forget that I'm a bad ass muthafucker. We're going to have to leave each other little notes to remind us of the important things. Meds, roll it up password, dick size etc...things like that.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 13, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I took my mom to get a psychiatric evaluation today, which basically confirmed that she's rapidly losing her marbles.


At least you were there with her.

Real talk, my greatest fear after something happening to my children is losing my mind. I’m so sorry that it’s happening to someone you care about.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 13, 2017)

charface said:


> Yep, wife is dealing with an old lady that sent some young buck $600 for a plane ticket. Met him online.
> Obviously she received zero dicks
> For her money.
> *Would love to choke his tiniest bit*.


Massaged for accuracy. ^^


----------



## charface (Dec 13, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Massaged for accuracy. ^^


You were close. 
I Would love to choke on his tiniest bit. 
I need the money.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 13, 2017)

My father-in-law had dementia for a few years before he passed. Its no easy thing. I hope I go with a sound mind.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 13, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> My father-in-law had dementia for a few years before he passed. Its no easy thing. I hope I go with a sound mind.


My grandparents on both sides have and had Parkinson's/dementia. I know that I'm fucked, If it happens I'm going to a home. I love my family to much to put them threw that. Scary stuff, to say the least.


----------



## charface (Dec 13, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> My father-in-law had dementia for a few years before he passed. Its no easy thing. I hope I go with a sound mind.


My uncle had a wreck in 1975 and he lives with me. Even after 10 years he didn't know my kids names. I have to hide his meds because he would take dose after dose. It's a crazy existence.
But he's happy as a clam


----------



## charface (Dec 13, 2017)

Sometimes I use him as a clarity tester so it all works out.


----------



## charface (Dec 13, 2017)

Speaking of him,
He was a crazy ginger in his day. 
Went to prison for stealing a beer truck
Then knocking out an officers teeth 
With the door. 

I think the bike wreck and subsequent 
Plate in his head probably saved him from dying young. 

Now he is bionic and will outlive the whole family I expect


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 13, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> My brain is fucked too, were all in the same boat. Maybe we'll all be put in the same nursing home and not know shit together. It would suck because you guys would forget that I'm a bad ass muthafucker. We're going to have to leave each other little notes to remind us of the important things. Meds, roll it up password, dick size etc...things like that.


Fuck man! My mom smoked lots of pot. So that doesn't work to curb the shit. She read 1 thick ass romance novel a night. Reading don't curb the shit. We're fucked.


----------



## charface (Dec 13, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> My brain is fucked too, were all in the same boat. Maybe we'll all be put in the same nursing home and not know shit together. It would suck because you guys would forget that I'm a bad ass muthafucker. We're going to have to leave each other little notes to remind us of the important things. Meds, roll it up password, dick size etc...things like that.


We can do like a 50 first dates thing.
I'll make a DVD marked watch me so you find it daily to get Rick rolled
Then stare at a gig of my wiener on a 20 minute loop.

I hope someone does that to me now that I mention it.

It would be like an acid flashback every day


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 13, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuck man! My mom smoked lots of pot. So that doesn't work to curb the shit. She read 1 thick ass romance novel a night. Reading don't curb the shit. We're fucked.



It seems that having responsibilities, and keeping the mind active by learning new tasks and info, can stave off the symptoms of Alzheimer's even when the disease is present. From my fav neuro-science mini series -







Full episode, a full explanation of above material starts at 40:40 in -


----------



## charface (Dec 13, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> It seems that having responsibilities, and keeping the mind active by learning new tasks and info, can stave off the symptoms of Alzheimer's even when the disease is present. From my fav neuro-science mini series -


Yeah, gotta burn new pathways. 
That's how they were trying to get him better balance. He just kept trying to fuck her and eventually she stopped coming.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 13, 2017)

This is what i got done today with my fucked up back. Finished the power rough in. Right now I'm soaking the ground so i can form for the concrete. Gotta get this shit done. Got a 4ton ac showing up friday for this new remodel sick of rockin a ventilated room. Gotts ta get sealed again for them big buds.
 
I have a buddy coming tomorrow to help. Off to the hot tub.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 13, 2017)

420God said:


> Relaxing.
> 
> View attachment 4057582


Milk and salami...


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 13, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuck man! My mom smoked lots of pot. So that doesn't work to curb the shit. She read 1 thick ass romance novel a night. Reading don't curb the shit. We're fucked.


 My grandpa worked hard all his life he was weirdly fit. He weighed like 150/160 lbs and was able to bench over 300 lbs. never did drugs, didn't drink, just worked a lot. None of that mattered, it's truly unstoppable....I've been taking these because I'm scared.probably bullshit stuff but it says all the right things on the packaging. Sucks man, I'm sorry you had to go threw that with your mom. Love you bro....


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 13, 2017)

CJD and that is all I have to say about that


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 13, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> My grandpa worked hard all his life he was weirdly fit. He weighed like 150/160 lbs and was able to bench over 300 lbs. never did drugs, didn't drink, just worked a lot. None of that mattered, it's truly unstoppable....I've been taking these because I'm scared.View attachment 4057650probably bullshit stuff but it says all the right things on the packaging. Sucks man, I'm sorry you had to go threw that with your mom. Love you bro....


I just really hope that they can start fucking around with that embryonic stem cell research. I bet thats the answer


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 13, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I just really hope that they can start fucking around with that embryonic stem cell research. I bet thats the answer


It could be, then again who will be allowed to benefit


----------



## charface (Dec 13, 2017)

I been thinking about this a bit. 
If they ever get to where they can really regenerate us. How do we decide who gets to have kids. Wait until someone dies and hold a lottery?

Government sanctioned pregnancy
Sounds sick but if we stop aging we cant keep spawning all Willy nilly

The flat earth would flip over


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 13, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> It could be, then again who will be allowed to benefit


Maybe, eventually, it will be allowed if you supply?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 13, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> CJD and that is all I have to say about that


My father died of it. Luckily(?) it was quick, a month from diagnosis to death.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 13, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Maybe, eventually, it will be allowed if you supply?


Vote democratic if you wanna live forever. Zero chance with them bible beating repubs in charge.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 13, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> My father died of it. Luckily(?) it was quick, a month from diagnosis to death.


When my friends dad was dying he said something that I won't forget anytime soon. He grabbed Frank's hand and said "son, I don't want to die , but I am. My body's done, that's what happens when you don't take care of it. Please, go to the dr frequently and take good care of yourself.".. People say that but it never hit me the way it did when Frank's dad said it. He was experiencing a persons worst nightmare and he still had the balls to teach us a life lesson. Fucken tough dude, great guy.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 13, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> When my friends dad was dying he said something that I won't forget anytime soon. He grabbed Frank's hand and said "son, I don't want to die , but I am. My body's done, that's what happens when you don't take care of it. Please, go to the dr frequently and take good care of yourself.".. People say that but it never hit me the way it did when Frank's dad said it. He was experiencing a persons worst nightmare and he still had the balls to teach us a life lesson. Fucken tough dude, great guy.


The way i look at it is that it's probably best for the patient to die from dementia vs being aware through a different terminally ill disease while dying. Except for the couple yrs that my mom was fucking pissed, which I've heard is normal. But man its it fucked up to watch your loved one wither away from the shit and be practically brain dead towards the end. Fuck


----------



## charface (Dec 13, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> When my friends dad was dying he said something that I won't forget anytime soon. He grabbed Frank's hand and said "son, I don't want to die , but I am. My body's done, that's what happens when you don't take care of it. Please, go to the dr frequently and take good care of yourself.".. People say that but it never hit me the way it did when Frank's dad said it. He was experiencing a persons worst nightmare and he still had the balls to teach us a life lesson. Fucken tough dude, great guy.


Something that got me was being in the room while my ex wife passed away from lung cancer at 37 and directly after watching everyone go right out to have a smoke. 
Powerful shit


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 13, 2017)

charface said:


> Something that got me was being in the room while my ex wife passed away from lung cancer at 37 and directly after watching everyone go right out to have a smoke.
> Powerful shit


Jesus Christ mang. So sorry dude.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 13, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> The way i look at it is that it's probably best for the patient to die from dementia vs being aware through a different terminally ill disease while dying. Except for the couple yrs that my mom was fucking pissed, which I've heard is normal. But man its it fucked up to watch your loved one wither away from the shit and be practically brain dead towards the end. Fuck


Yeah for sure, they start to lose weight then muscle mass, stop swallowing, so much flem. But every once in a while during all the confusion they look at you with clarity and smile, Or give you the right answer to a question... And it makes you feel so fucking good and so bad at the same time.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 13, 2017)

charface said:


> Something that got me was being in the room while my ex wife passed away from lung cancer at 37 and directly after watching everyone go right out to have a smoke.
> Powerful shit


Fuck, I'm sorry man.


----------



## charface (Dec 13, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Fuck, I'm sorry man.


I appreciate it but we were already divorced. Super hard on the kid though


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 13, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> My father died of it. Luckily(?) it was quick, a month from diagnosis to death.


I'm so sorry, at least it was swift. Thankfully it's not genetic.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 13, 2017)

charface said:


> Something that got me was being in the room while my ex wife passed away from lung cancer at 37 and directly after watching everyone go right out to have a smoke.
> Powerful shit


RJ Reynolds supplied Meth.
Just a different form.

Sorry for your loss!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 13, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> RJ Reynolds supplied Meth.
> Just a different form.
> 
> Sorry for your loss!


The sugar lobby learned from the best


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## Ghost67 (Dec 13, 2017)

Let's see, went down the road and smoked a few bowls with a bud and his wife this morning, checked on my seedlings, made lunch, got blazed, watched tv, made dinner, smoking weed and watching tv again. Yup, typical day around here.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 13, 2017)

This whole thing is getting to emotional for me. Call me when you guys start talking about dicks again.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 13, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I'm so sorry, at least it was swift. Thankfully it's not genetic.


The scariest fucking part was not knowing where he got it. During one of the meetings with the doctors they started asking questions about our diet and eating habits, then said my mother and I may have contracted it if we ate the same thing as him, but it could be dormant in us. Then telling us they'd need to do a spinal tap to test for it.... or we can just wait and see. WTF kinda shit is that?

I never heard of it before this, but when CDC got involved, I knew it wasn't good.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 13, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> The sugar lobby learned from the best


Big sugar is intentionally destroying my adolescent back yard (and a national treasure ~The Everglades~) with their greed.

 

https://theecologist.org/2014/sep/01/floridas-sugar-barons-grow-fat-subsidies-diabetes-and-everglades-destruction


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 13, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> The scariest fucking part was not knowing where he got it. During one of the meetings with the doctors they started asking questions about our diet and eating habits, then said my mother and I may have contracted it if we ate the same thing as him, but it could be dormant in us. Then telling us they'd need to do a spinal tap to test for it.... or we can just wait and see. * WTF kinda shit is that?*
> 
> I never heard of it before this, but when CDC got involved, I knew it wasn't good.


A spinal tap won't give you a definitive diagnosis. The only definitive diagnosis is via a brain biopsy.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 13, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuck man! My mom smoked lots of pot. So that doesn't work to curb the shit. She read 1 thick ass romance novel a night. Reading don't curb the shit. We're fucked.


No shit? 
Books are my moms latest obsession. My sisters say she just skims them in one night then takes them back to the library.


----------



## swisha (Dec 13, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> No shit?
> Books are my moms latest obsession. My sisters say she just skims them in one night then takes them back to the library.


Lol, I accomplished today absolutely nothing haha.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 13, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> No shit?
> Books are my moms latest obsession. My sisters say she just skims them in one night then takes them back to the library.


I don't even know how my mom got a constant supply of them things, romance novels. But she did some how. Funny thing is my now exwife used to go through my moms collection and read them things too. Lol.


----------



## swisha (Dec 13, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I don't even know how my mom got a constant supply of them things, romance novels. But she did some how. Funny thing is my now exwife used to go through my moms collection and read them things too. Lol.


I don’t understand the interest in these books.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 13, 2017)

swisha said:


> I don’t understand the interest in these books.


Well

My mom was single. My wife at the time is now my exwife? See where I'm going? Lol


----------



## lokie (Dec 13, 2017)

swisha said:


> I don’t understand the interest in these books.


Have you ever read one?

They are filled with soft porn.

Chicks dig them cause the books tell a story that they fantasize about living.

I'm not surrised chicks read them.. What surprised me is how many ways a fantasy love life can be printed.

My aunt collected and read them for many years. When she passed my mom inherited her collection. No kidding there were 2 rooms full top to bottom. 

Just how many ways can "he slowly GRABBED HER BY THE PUSSY" be written?


----------



## swisha (Dec 13, 2017)

lokie said:


> Have you ever read one?
> 
> They are filled with soft porn.
> 
> ...


Lol true I need to start writing romance novels with reality in them.


----------



## charface (Dec 13, 2017)

I live by store/rv park. 
They have a shelf in the store
Where you are encouraged to take one or leave one you don't want. 
Bunch of sex crazed old ladies bean flicking.. Then putting the book back by the food.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 13, 2017)

That's why


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 13, 2017)

while we were beating off to magazines, it's what they beat off to i guess


----------



## charface (Dec 13, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4057711
> 
> That's why


That motherfucker can't read. 
But inspires generations


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 13, 2017)

Fabio even did porn. Remember?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 13, 2017)

I printed out power of attorney papers and split some wood


----------



## swisha (Dec 13, 2017)

charface said:


> I live by store/rv park.
> They have a shelf in the store
> Where you are encouraged to take one or leave one you don't want.
> Bunch of sex crazed old ladies bean flicking.. Then putting the book back by the food.


Jeez.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 13, 2017)

I was supposed to see a man about a maintenance job but I had just missed him when I dropped by his office. They gave me his number and I tried calling back but it just went to voice mail, I'll try again tomorrow. I also wrenched on the deathmobile a bit and I might be relocating the rear axle further forward tomorrow, we'll see how it goes.

On a side note, when I was at the store today I ran into one of my old tenants. He tells me they've already hired a second maintenance man since the guy that replaced me quit already and that the sewer lines have been clogged for at least two weeks now. Sounds like things are going smoothly over there since I left. I guess they couldn't figure out how to work the auger.


----------



## charface (Dec 13, 2017)

Raked more leafs.
Cut a few rocks
Watered plants
Trash run
Cleaned house and made dinner
Standard day.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 13, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> On a side note, when I was at the store today I ran into one of my old tenants. He tells me they've already hired a second maintenance man since the guy that replaced me quit already and that *the sewer lines have been clogged for at least two weeks *now. Sounds like things are going smoothly over there since I left. I guess they couldn't figure out how to work the auger.


Got chunky stools?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 13, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Got chunky stools?


With that bunch you never can tell. We had to call a plumber once because my auger couldn't reach the clog (the Y or whatever on building 5 is further than 50ft so I couldn't reach it) and they pulled out a black dress.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 13, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> while we were beating off to magazines, it's what they beat off to i guess


I found a couple porn story sites when I as younger and believe it or not some of those stories would make me cum harder than regular porn.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 13, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I found a couple porn story sites when I as younger and believe it or not some of those stories would make me cum harder than regular porn.


Shit, i remember just yesterday it seems when i could load up some porn pics on newsgroups. It took like 2 min to load one pic. I came hard back then having to wait. I was a kid too though, so not sure if it was from waiting

Alt.porn


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 13, 2017)

I learned how to blast some bho off of newsgroups. 19 yrs ago? 20?

Oh yeah. Non refined in pvc pipe. Yesssss... I'm def gonna get dimentia
If not from that, it will be from all the crank i smoked in some tin foil  when young

@Drowning-Man

Alt.binaries.someshit


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 13, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Shit, i remember just yesterday it seems when i could load up some porn pics on newsgroups. It took like 2 min to load one pic. I came hard back then having to wait. I was a kid too though, so not sure if it was from waiting
> 
> Alt.porn


I think the stories and having to use the imagination had something to do with it for me.


----------



## ANC (Dec 13, 2017)

let me play you the songs of my people!

seriously< i just got up and played with the kitten>


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 13, 2017)

Amazing meteor shower right now. If you have clear skies; Get outside and look east!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 13, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> Amazing meteor shower right now. If you have clear skies; Get outside and look east!


Clear skies. Lol.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 13, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> Amazing meteor shower right now. If you have clear skies; Get outside and look east!


Which direction is that for a flat earther? There's a thread somewhere here that somebody with a tinfoil hat might want to know.


----------



## see4 (Dec 14, 2017)

Bought some LED boards, made some LED resellers and their sword swallowing posse seriously butthurt.

Wrote a few Dockerfiles, ran them, tested them, wrote them into a docker-compose yaml, uploaded to AWS, updated a major portion of a web application.

Conferenced in on a call with another VC, wrapping up a 2.5 million seed round.

Ate an egg salad sandwich.

Got my dick wet.

Looked at my seedlings and smiled.

Cooked some cheeseburgers on the grill and watched some Netflix.... ending up netflixing and chilling.

Downloaded some baby lullaby songs and put them in my Amazon Music library. Now I can just say, "Alexa, play my baby's playlist".

Classical music is wonderful for the baby's developing mind. That's how I'm so fucking smart.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 14, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuck man! My mom smoked lots of pot. So that doesn't work to curb the shit. She read 1 thick ass romance novel a night. Reading don't curb the shit. We're fucked.


well, except for the pot, that was my mom too, and listened to music and kept socially active, etc. I mean if any of that really worked, would'nt all those uber smart MD's, PHD's, teachers and scientists that ended up coming down with AD have tried it from the get go? It all ends with the same miserable heart breaking last 5 years of existence.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 14, 2017)

shitfuck.


----------



## ANC (Dec 14, 2017)

Lol, you got white shit all over your shit.
Yeay Africa! I never have to put up with shit like that.


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 14, 2017)

Wife and I layed outside from 9:30 to 10:30, clear skies, no moon, the best meteor shower I have seen so far. Saw close to 100 easy.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 14, 2017)

charface said:


> I remember telling my kids to take typing classes because it was gonna be a must.
> They laughed it off and turns out they were right.
> Those little pricks can type their assets off just from video games and porn searches I assume.
> 
> ...


Porn is very educational


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 14, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> Wife and I layed outside from 9:30 to 10:30, clear skies, no moon, the best meteor shower I have seen so far. Saw close to 100 easy.


Nice.
I was in the hot tub around 3:30 this morning. In there for around 10 min and must have seen a good 30 in that time. 5 of them were huge.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 14, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> well, except for the pot, that was my mom too, and listened to music and kept socially active, etc. I mean if any of that really worked, would'nt all those uber smart MD's, PHD's, teachers and scientists that ended up coming down with AD have tried it from the get go? It all ends with the same miserable heart breaking last 5 years of existence.


Cannabis is showing some promise in this area but you know how that goes. Big pharma isn't going to let that happen.


----------



## swisha (Dec 14, 2017)

Bought cleaning supply’s for my bathroom, bought reading material for when I’m on the shitter (High times), got dog food, went to court (DUI), smoked a bowl.


----------



## 420God (Dec 14, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Milk and salami...


I drink a gallon every day.


----------



## abandonconflict (Dec 14, 2017)

6 second exposure handheld. Yeah, really. Late at night in Palawan.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 14, 2017)

abandonconflict said:


> View attachment 4057952 6 second exposure handheld. Yeah, really. Late at night in Palawan.


No heart beat? or does the camera weigh 40lbs?

Image stabilization is working well. Nice shot.


----------



## ANC (Dec 14, 2017)

So, that plant I harvested the other day, protested at not being given water. Her protest was to start making new vegetative shoots! Looks like I am going to have my cake and eat it after all.


----------



## abandonconflict (Dec 14, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> No heart beat? or does the camera weigh 40lbs?
> 
> Image stabilization is working well. Nice shot.


Lumix dual IS is incredible but I learned in the army that I have incredibly steady hands. Mostly the Dual IS though, it's supposedly worth 6 stops. I think it is an honest claim. I had to use the electric shutter because shutter shock is more of a problem than movement on my part with the GX8. The camera and lens together are less than a pound and a half. 42.5mm F1.7 (85mm full-frame-equiv).

Thanks, I think I am getting good. People are paying me for pictures more often these days.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 14, 2017)

So I took a day off to finish my yukon ....it's an 03 new engine new trans yada yada yada .....some of you may be familiar with the fact that Chevy didn't add a fuel pump access plate for a few years ....I'm lucky enough to have one .....so I ordered a kit that comes with a lid and gasket ....so instead of dropping hella shit from under the truck to drop the tank .....I just cut a hole in the floor and put the new access plate and gasket ......so now I have to pull the seat and carpet ....cut the hole and change the pump .....the part that sucks is all my stereo amps are under that seat ...SMH....so I have to disconnect all my fucking amps and racks ....remove the center portion of carpet ....cover my perfect interior with welding blankets and cut ......it has full coverage ...so if it burns I won't be trying to stop it ....FML


----------



## dstroy (Dec 14, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4057895
> shitfuck.


Yep. Same here too man, had to shovel the driveway before I left. It was powder here, at least it wasn’t wet.

20mph on the highway in to school as well.


----------



## abandonconflict (Dec 14, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4057895
> shitfuck.


Nothing personal but I gotta just rub it in a little bit. Greetings from Coron, Palawan!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 14, 2017)

abandonconflict said:


> View attachment 4057952 6 second exposure handheld. Yeah, really. Late at night in Palawan.


You'd make a good surgeon


abandonconflict said:


> Nothing personal but I gotta just rub it in a little bit. Greetings from Coron, Palawan!
> View attachment 4057996 View attachment 4057999 View attachment 4058000 View attachment 4058003 View attachment 4058004


----------



## charface (Dec 14, 2017)

Today on top of regular chores I will complete my turkey plan for the week.
Started with having turkey
Then turkey pot pie
Last night turkey sands
Tonight turkey and dumplings.

Had to break down and get some sticky traps because I had a few mice terrorizing my kitchen at night.

Those traps are horrible.
Can't help it mice are cute and watching them struggle and suffer sux.
So I spent the night waking up to remove traps and shoot the mice with a pellet gun so they didn't die slowly.

I don't mind slapping the shit out of a human but I fucking hate hurting
Fuzzy little mice.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 14, 2017)

charface said:


> Today on top of regular chores I will complete my turkey plan for the week.
> Started with having turkey
> Then turkey pot pie
> Last night turkey sands
> ...


If you don’t like the sticky traps and hate killing them yourself you might consider live traps. Then you can release them somewhere you see predatory birds, and they’ll take care of them. 

I don’t like the sticky, wood and wire traps or poison either unless it’s as a last resort.


----------



## charface (Dec 14, 2017)

dstroy said:


> If you don’t like the sticky traps and hate killing them yourself you might consider live traps. Then you can release them somewhere you see predatory birds, and they’ll take care of them.
> 
> I don’t like the sticky, wood and wire traps or poison either unless it’s as a last resort.


Live traps sound interesting.
Didn't know they made them for mice. 
I have cats but they are slacking.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 14, 2017)

I agree, I hate those sticky traps for just that reason.

I still use the old fashion kind.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 14, 2017)

charface said:


> Live traps sound interesting.
> Didn't know they made them for mice.
> *I have cats but they are slacking*.


Feed them less....


----------



## dstroy (Dec 14, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Feed them less....


Lol


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 14, 2017)

abandonconflict said:


> Nothing personal but I gotta just rub it in a little bit. Greetings from Coron, Palawan!bea
> View attachment 4057996 View attachment 4058000 View attachment 4058003 View attachment 4058004


Beautiful!!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 14, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I agree, I hate those sticky traps for just that reason.
> 
> I still use the old fashion kind.
> View attachment 4058018


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 14, 2017)

curious2garden said:


>


that mouse is gonna have some awesome arms and chest....

got one of those little bastards running around my house too, damn field mice


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 14, 2017)

My seeds are "out for delivery"!!! WOOT
And I've got another plant count available...  
 
This plant started shitty, stayed shitty, and took a turn for the worse last night. 
The other four in this batch are doing just fine. Not sure what happened...


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 14, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> Wife and I layed outside from 9:30 to 10:30, clear skies, no moon, the best meteor shower I have seen so far. Saw close to 100 easy.


wait till the Ursa one, it gets better, that will be the 22nd of Dec

i love those showers, something cold to drink, loved one in your arm, and a amazing show from mother nature


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 14, 2017)

swisha said:


> Bought cleaning supply’s for my bathroom, bought reading material for when I’m on the shitter (High times), got dog food, went to court (DUI), smoked a bowl.


How did court go? I got a dui in 2010 and it's still biting me in the ass. I was 3x legal limit tho.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 14, 2017)

Done........

Carefully cut carpet and marked my cut.
 
Then I cut it and drilled spot welds...as well as cutting to small relief cuts so I could bend my access panel up.
 
Replaced my mother fucking pump 
Jacked off and then plugged everything in.
Used the spot weld holes to sink some self tappers in to hold the lid I cut down.....added some black adhesive over the cracks and then covered that with duct tape..fuck ya
 
Replaced the insulation and carpet ....hooked up my amps and touched myself inappropriately again...


Fuck the 100 kit I bought ....il be returning that ASAP ....truck runs perfect ....and I forgot how hard that system hits ....lmao .....fuck ya ...Daddy has his bomber back...

That's what momma came out and said once I started shaking the house .....she admitted to missing me having that to drive and hearing me come home from work a mile away.....so now I'm guna go jerk off....I haven't all day ......I swear 

Penis


----------



## Bareback (Dec 14, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Porn is very educational


Porn = how to video

JS


----------



## charface (Dec 14, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Done........
> 
> Carefully cut carpet and marked my cut.
> View attachment 4058119
> ...


Nice, I have thought about this a few times. Should come from the factory


----------



## Mrniceguy420rj (Dec 14, 2017)

Spent another day with my plants. And a day with the plants is a day of relaxation. Smoking them is not the only way to enjoy them growing and tending to them. Is a great way to clear your head. To be completely honest I have more interaction with them then real people other than my girlfriend. But she even complains but that I why I spend time with them the don't complain unless I try to feed them bong water or forget about them. Then they just make a mess in the room with pollen. 
Always give thanks to the ganja gods for there beautiful flowers we have been blessed with


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 14, 2017)

charface said:


> Nice, I have thought about this a few times. Should come from the factory


Seriously.....the 4wds really suck to drop the tank.

Fuel pumps are notorious for failing in these....my work/play truck ...so I figured fuck it and it worked out well...next one should take me 30 min tops ...lol


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 14, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Feed them less....


So true.. We have a cat and she was bringing all kinds of shit to us, turns out she didn't really like her food. So she hunted. Changed food, now she only hunts if her bowl is empty longer than she thinks it should be.. Lol


----------



## charface (Dec 14, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> So true.. We have a cat and she was bringing all kinds of shit to us, turns out she didn't really like her food. So she hunted. Changed food, now she only hunts if her bowl is empty longer than she thinks it should be.. Lol


My cats would start cutting themselves if I messed with their food.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 14, 2017)

Shoveled and blew snow all day. And shoveling makes it look nicer than snow blowers.
 
shoveled by hand ^^^
 
Snowblower at my daughter's place ^^^

Snow blower is faster but you wind up blowing into the wind half the time and making a bigger mess. But it's better than 7-8" of snow lying there.

I'm already sick of this shit. I'm ready for April.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 14, 2017)

So, I finally got served a summons I've been avoiding for almost a month. Had a fun game with the sheriff's dept. - they'd come to my door and I'd answer in Spanish, they'd announce themselves and I would ignore the next minute or so they rang my buzzer. They'd give up and go away pretty quickly. My downstairs door sometimes doesn't lock all the way when it's really cold, so when they rang my buzzer this morning, they let themselves in and came up to knock on my door. I didn't answer, of course, and I peeked out the window to watch the officer leave. Bye, pig. When I opened my front door, the papers were right there on my bench. Fuck, you got me. I'm still not going, but it would have been nice to be able to say that I didn't get served. Case not weed related, btw...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 14, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> So, I finally got served a summons I've been avoiding for almost a month. Had a fun game with the sheriff's dept. - they'd come to my door and I'd answer in Spanish, they'd announce themselves and I would ignore the next minute or so they rang my buzzer. They'd give up and go away pretty quickly. My downstairs door sometimes doesn't lock all the way when it's really cold, so when they rang my buzzer this morning, they let themselves in and came up to knock on my door. I didn't answer, of course, and I peeked out the window to watch the officer leave. Bye, pig. When I opened my front door, the papers were right there on my bench. Fuck, you got me. I'm still not going, but it would have been nice to be able to say that I didn't get served. Case not weed related, btw...


They tracked me down while I was on the job when I was doing HVAC. I told them I'd be by after work that day but I guess they couldn't wait and tracked my ass down. All for some small claims BS because the guy wanted a few hundred more bucks than my insurance was going to pay him after my sister got in an accident in my truck.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 14, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> So, I finally got served a summons I've been avoiding for almost a month. Had a fun game with the sheriff's dept. - they'd come to my door and I'd answer in Spanish, they'd announce themselves and I would ignore the next minute or so they rang my buzzer. They'd give up and go away pretty quickly. My downstairs door sometimes doesn't lock all the way when it's really cold, so when they rang my buzzer this morning, they let themselves in and came up to knock on my door. I didn't answer, of course, and I peeked out the window to watch the officer leave. Bye, pig. When I opened my front door, the papers were right there on my bench. Fuck, you got me. I'm still not going, but it would have been nice to be able to say that I didn't get served. Case not weed related, btw...


Civil case or criminal? I can say from experience that if it is criminal just go or if a warrant is issued turn yourself in.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 14, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> They tracked me down while I was on the job when I was doing HVAC. I told them I'd be by after work that day but I guess they couldn't wait and tracked my ass down. All for some small claims BS because the guy wanted a few hundred more bucks than my insurance was going to pay him after my sister got in an accident in my truck.


I was sitting in a hotel bar once having a drink with a sexy violinist before a gig. There were two guys sitting in a booth behind us, and a dude in a suit walk up to one of them and says, "John Doe? Is that you?" He went on to say, 'Doug Smith! Roosevelt, class of '88!' The dude in the booth said, "Yeah! Hey, nice to see you again..." The dude in the suit says, "Great! Consider yourself served", and dropped a summons on the table and left. The booth guy says, 'Fuck!' We laughed our asses off. Those dudes are sneaky...


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 14, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Civil case or criminal? I can say from experience that if it is criminal just go or if a warrant is issued turn yourself in.



Civil, involving my ex-wife. I don't want to take sides, so I'm staying out of it...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 14, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Civil, involving my ex-wife. I don't want to take sides, so I'm staying out of it...


Makes sense.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 14, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Seriously.....the 4wds really suck to drop the tank.
> 
> Fuel pumps are notorious for failing in these....my work/play truck ...so I figured fuck it and it worked out well...next one should take me 30 min tops ...lol


I had an '88 full size GMC Jimmy and they had a fuel pump that just sat in a sump box held on by 2 cheap ass compression washers. It would die without warning and after a rest would start again.

You'd replace the fuel pump and it would die again. Last time I dropped the tank the fuel pump was cocked sideways. I was so f'n angry. Put fuel hose over the posts and worm gear clamps on them, fuck you GMC. I never even thought of an access panel, clever!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 14, 2017)

So I heard back after filling out the never ending job application. They want to schedule me for an interview type thing. I have to watch a 45 minute video and do some sort of test. It's to see how well I can stack, sort, stock and work a pallet jack, both electrical and manual and some other shit. They said they estimate the whole thing should take around 3 hours... 

I think I'm just going to pretend I didn't get the email, I've got two other jobs possibly lined up that I'd rather do anyway and if those don't go through maybe I can ask to reschedule. I can see now why there was an opening for so long before it got relisted. The whole process is a giant pain in the ass.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 14, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I had an '88 full size GMC Jimmy and they had a fuel pump that just sat in a sump box held on by 2 cheap ass compression washers. It would die without warning and after a rest would start again.
> 
> You'd replace the fuel pump and it would die again. Last time I dropped the tank the fuel pump was cocked sideways. I was so f'n angry. Put fuel hose over the posts and worm gear clamps on them, fuck you GMC. I never even thought of an access panel, clever!


I've removed the factory pumps and put a pickup tube in its place then put a Holley fuel pump on the rail. They make the red, green and blue for different horsepower needs at most parts houses.

I started doing when I was doing v8 swaps on small trucks and decided to do it on some fuel injected vehicles.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 14, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I had an '88 full size GMC Jimmy and they had a fuel pump that just sat in a sump box held on by 2 cheap ass compression washers. It would die without warning and after a rest would start again.
> 
> You'd replace the fuel pump and it would die again. Last time I dropped the tank the fuel pump was cocked sideways. I was so f'n angry. Put fuel hose over the posts and worm gear clamps on them, fuck you GMC. I never even thought of an access panel, clever!


Paid the extra 40 bucks for lifetime warranty ....see you fuckers in 2 to 4 years ......with my new felony hole ....oops I'm mean access hatch ...il be pit crew fast with pump changes.

Fuck you GMC ....fuuuuuuck you


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 14, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> I was sitting in a hotel bar once having a drink with a sexy violinist before a gig. There were two guys sitting in a booth behind us, and a dude in a suit walk up to one of them and says, "John Doe? Is that you?" He went on to say, 'Doug Smith! Roosevelt, class of '88!' The dude in the booth said, "Yeah! Hey, nice to see you again..." The dude in the suit says, "Great! Consider yourself served", and dropped a summons on the table and left. The booth guy says, 'Fuck!' We laughed our asses off. Those dudes are sneaky...


I was 18, November, first year of college and I was sicker than a dog with the flu or similar, stayed home from school. I have a fairly uncommon name, only 8 in Calif now and dunno how many back then. Door bell rings and there is this very cute late 20's woman at the door, looking for some address. Very friendly, engaging and talkative, she gets my name , blah blah. Sick as I am I'm getting wood, c'mon late 20's cute and engaging; blammo you are served! Then she justs walks away "Hope your flu gets better". Many lessons learned that day: When sick don't answer the door, Think! The hotties just don't ever come to your door without reason And, fuck it, don't ever answer the door. Turns out I'm the wrong guy, the suit is a nasty partnership dissolution, figures of $2 mill. I didn't respond, actually got a later reg. mail from the court chastising me.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 14, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I was 18, November, first year of college and I was sicker than a dog with the flu or similar, stayed home from school. I have a fairly uncommon name, only 8 in Calif now and dunno how many back then. Door bell rings and there is this very cute late 20's woman at the door, looking for some address. Very friendly, engaging and talkative, she gets my name , blah blah. Sick as I am I'm getting wood, c'mon late 20's cute and engaging; blammo you are served! Then she justs walks away "Hope your flu gets better". Many lessons learned that day: When sick don't answer the door, Think! The hotties just don't ever come to your door without reason And, fuck it, don't ever answer the door. Turns out I'm the wrong guy, the suit is a nasty partnership dissolution, figures of $2 mill. I didn't respond, actually got a later reg. mail from the court chastising me.


Maybe you gave her the flu.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 14, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Maybe you gave her the flu.


LOL


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 14, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I was 18, November, first year of college and I was sicker than a dog with the flu or similar, stayed home from school. I have a fairly uncommon name, only 8 in Calif now and dunno how many back then. Door bell rings and there is this very cute late 20's woman at the door, looking for some address. Very friendly, engaging and talkative, she gets my name , blah blah. Sick as I am I'm getting wood, c'mon late 20's cute and engaging; blammo you are served! Then she justs walks away "Hope your flu gets better". Many lessons learned that day: When sick don't answer the door, Think! The hotties just don't ever come to your door without reason And, fuck it, don't ever answer the door. Turns out I'm the wrong guy, the suit is a nasty partnership dissolution, figures of $2 mill. I didn't respond, actually got a later reg. mail from the court chastising me.


Lol, such a Scofflaw. 

Ok, and I'd bite too - this gal could be wearing a badge, holding legal documents & I'd still open the door for her.
We are not so much unalike my friend.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 14, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Lol, such a Scofflaw.
> 
> Ok, and I'd bite too - this gal could be wearing a badge, holding legal documents & I'd still open the door for her.
> We are not so much unalike my friend.
> ...


She looks like a case of drippy dick waiting to happen...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 14, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> She looks like a case of drippy dick waiting to happen...


In my younger days I'd risk it multiple times.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 14, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I was 18, November, first year of college and I was sicker than a dog with the flu or similar, stayed home from school. I have a fairly uncommon name, only 8 in Calif now and dunno how many back then. Door bell rings and there is this very cute late 20's woman at the door, looking for some address. Very friendly, engaging and talkative, she gets my name , blah blah. Sick as I am I'm getting wood, c'mon late 20's cute and engaging; blammo you are served! Then she justs walks away "Hope your flu gets better". Many lessons learned that day: When sick don't answer the door, Think! The hotties just don't ever come to your door without reason And, fuck it, don't ever answer the door. Turns out I'm the wrong guy, the suit is a nasty partnership dissolution, figures of $2 mill. I didn't respond, actually got a later reg. mail from the court chastising me.


True. Lol.

It was my first year in the military this hot ass girl from another shop comes to my dorm room and screws me three ways from Sunday and leaves. Not much said. Didn't hang out after. Happened a couple more random times before she got orders somewhere else. 

Sometimes the hotties knock.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 14, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I was 18, November, first year of college and I was sicker than a dog with the flu or similar, stayed home from school. I have a fairly uncommon name, only 8 in Calif now and dunno how many back then. Door bell rings and there is this very cute late 20's woman at the door, looking for some address. Very friendly, engaging and talkative, she gets my name , blah blah. Sick as I am I'm getting wood, c'mon late 20's cute and engaging; blammo you are served! Then she justs walks away "Hope your flu gets better". Many lessons learned that day: When sick don't answer the door, Think! The hotties just don't ever come to your door without reason And, fuck it, don't ever answer the door. Turns out I'm the wrong guy, the suit is a nasty partnership dissolution, figures of $2 mill. I didn't respond, actually got a later reg. mail from the court chastising me.


My name is also uncommon. I typed my full name into some website and it said that there were 1 or less people with my full name in the usa. my last names common but not my first.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 14, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> My name is also uncommon. .


Mine was the most popular name for boys for many years


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 15, 2017)

I got a bunch of important stuff lined up today

I am getting things done


----------



## Bareback (Dec 15, 2017)

My name is asshole, seems to be very common, but every time someone hollers hey asshole everyone looks at me. WTF


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 15, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> My name is also uncommon. I typed my full name into some website and it said that there were 1 or less people with my full name in the usa. my last names common but not my first.


Would it be wrong to name a dog or cat "Euthanasia"? 

How about a possum named "Roadkill"??? 

(I kill me )


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 15, 2017)

At DMV........Fuck DMV 


The line just to get in line is outrageous....smh


----------



## wilburwaffle (Dec 15, 2017)

a whole lot of nothing


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 15, 2017)

Still at DMV ......FML


----------



## dangledo (Dec 15, 2017)

Just when I'd caught up the other day, you fuckers drop another 10 pages.

I see some of you got some snow, and I'm just sitting here patiently waiting. 10 pallets of ice melt like wtf.

50 today, so I'm smoking couple butts for lil man's birthday party tomorrow. They'll end up in the crock anyway so what does a day early matter?



Little heat^ little sweet^


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 15, 2017)

420God said:


> I drink a gallon every day.


Of salami???


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 15, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Still at DMV ......FML


Are you still there?


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 15, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Are you still there?


we needed a picture of the line snaking around


----------



## dstroy (Dec 15, 2017)

dangledo said:


> Just when I'd caught up the other day, you fuckers drop another 10 pages.
> 
> I see some of you got some snow, and I'm just sitting here patiently waiting. 10 pallets of ice melt like wtf.
> 
> ...


Helllllllllll yeah, we love pulled pork (I mean, I love pulling my pork) here. 

My wife even bought me wolverine meat shredders lol


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 15, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Are you still there?


Lol....it took until almost noon....got the yukon all tagged up as well as the wife's car...headed to my brothers now for dinner....long day my friend....very long day....and it's not even bed time.

@Aeroknow I was at the modesto DMV office ....had some business to attend to as well as stopping by the rental house.....




I took that innocent looking very dense rubber ball straight to my testicles as soon as I walked into the den to greet the boys .......you know it's bad when momma yells at lil Inda for hitting me in the beans.


What a great day


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 15, 2017)

Bareback said:


> My name is asshole, seems to be very common, but every time someone hollers hey asshole everyone looks at me. WTF


Wait. So when people say "what an ass" they aren't referring to my rear?


----------



## lokie (Dec 15, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Lol....it took until almost noon....got the yukon all tagged up as well as the wife's car...headed to my brothers now for dinner....long day my friend....very long day....and it's not even bed time.
> 
> @Aeroknow I was at the modesto DMV office ....had some business to attend to as well as stopping by the rental house.....
> 
> ...


Sorry for your pain. I guess you're not interested in christmas carols tonight?


----------



## srh88 (Dec 15, 2017)

Made it 5 or 6 days without a cigarette. Trying to quit again. Tired of spending 8 dollars a pack


----------



## Bareback (Dec 15, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Wait. So when people say "what an ass" they aren't referring to my rear?


I once had a girl friend who would say that I didn't have much of an ass, and then one day when my.....hmmm...... personally was showing. She said" hey I found your ass, it's on your shoulders" and for years I thought she meant, like a chip on my shoulders, but now I think she was referring to my head. What do you fine folks think she meant? Ok don't be honest here, just say something to make me feel better, or ..... creative.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 15, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Made it 5 or 6 days without a cigarette. Trying to quit again. Tired of spending 8 dollars a pack


Show off 




Good job dude


----------



## srh88 (Dec 15, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Show off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Penis.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 15, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I once had a girl friend who would say that I didn't have much of an ass, and then one day when my.....hmmm...... personally was showing. She said" hey I found your ass, it's on your shoulders" and for years I thought she meant, like a chip on my shoulders, but now I think she was referring to my head. What do you fine folks think she meant? Ok don't be honest here, just say something to make me feel better, or ..... creative.


I think ignorance is bliss. That's what I think.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 16, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Made it 5 or 6 days without a cigarette. Trying to quit again. Tired of spending 8 dollars a pack


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 16, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Made it 5 or 6 days without a cigarette. Trying to quit again. Tired of spending 8 dollars a pack


You can do it bro!
Next thing you know you’ll be like me and have made it three yrs  i do kinda cheat with the vaping, but only when drinking. I drink almost everyday though 

My kid stopped a week and a half ago. She’s doing the patch. She won’t vape she thinks its lame, but she’ll hit my vape when she’s here? lol.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 16, 2017)

dstroy said:


> Helllllllllll yeah, we love pulled pork (I mean, I love pulling my pork) here.
> 
> My wife even bought me wolverine meat shredders lol
> 
> View attachment 4058597



Need me some of thems. Fuck some pork up

I just rock those roast grabber fork things. Came with a roasting pan. Work quite well




Just before the wrap around 6 hours


1am around 13 hours. Think I tested the max capacity that smoker with meat and wood. Fire died down to 200 when the meat finally hit temp. About perfect timing



Mostly Oak, Apple and a chunk or two of pecan.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 16, 2017)

dangledo said:


> Need me some of thems. Fuck some pork up
> 
> I just rock those roast grabber fork things. Came with a roasting pan. Work quite well
> 
> ...




Those look so good. I’m salivating.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I once had a girl friend who would say that I didn't have much of an ass, and then one day when my.....hmmm...... personally was showing. She said" hey I found your ass, it's on your shoulders" and for years I thought she meant, like a chip on my shoulders, but now I think she was referring to my head. What do you fine folks think she meant? Ok don't be honest here, just say something to make me feel better, or ..... creative.


Were you by any chance wearing your Eeyore scarf?


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 16, 2017)

LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 16, 2017)

dangledo said:


> Need me some of thems. Fuck some pork up
> 
> I just rock those roast grabber fork things. Came with a roasting pan. Work quite well
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I'd so eat that


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 16, 2017)

After walking to the Post Office and standing in line for 20 min, I'm higher then I thought I was.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 16, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> After walking to the Post Office and standing in line for 20 min, I'm higher then I thought I was.


Lol

I’ll have the number three... I mean, I need a flatbread envelope... I mean, I need a flat rate envelope please


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 16, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> After walking to the Post Office and standing in line for 20 min, I'm higher then I thought I was.


LOL. Just like DMV, the PO sucks oxygen out of the air. If your fingers tingle, it's hypoxia


----------



## Bareback (Dec 16, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Were you by any chance wearing your Eeyore scarf?
> 
> View attachment 4058882


No. 

I unfortunately wasn't. She however was named Winnie .


----------



## lokie (Dec 16, 2017)

Bareback said:


> No.
> 
> I unfortunately wasn't. She however was named Winnie .


I dated a girl named Wilma for a while. She had a way of making me feel like a Grand Poobah!


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 16, 2017)

Spent the morning(like an hour, plus fucking around and getting high) putting new trailer light plug on truck, after almost ripping off the whole assembly on brush. Got it reinforced with baling wire now. 
Ran new wire on the enclosed trailer, after the bastard rats gnawed it all to pieces over the summer.
Then got more firewood.


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 16, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> My name is also uncommon. I typed my full name into some website and it said that there were 1 or less people with my full name in the usa. my last names common but not my first.


Ok, Gaylord


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> Ok, Gaylord


We know you ... but who are you?


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 16, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Would it be wrong to name a dog or cat "Euthanasia"?
> 
> How about a possum named "Roadkill"???
> 
> (I kill me )


Growing up we have had "pet" cows named; Hamburger, Tasty, and Papa Ribeye, and pigs named Bacon and Pork chop. Dad wanted us to name them so we'd take good care of them, but not get *too* attached.


----------



## 420God (Dec 16, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> We know you ... but who are you?


He seems like another one of us but without the awesome avatar.


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 16, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> We know you ... but who are you?


I'm redneck nube (auto-correct nearly made me redneck nude)
Just the first name that popped into my head when I read "uncommon mens name"; no offense meant... faux pas?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> I'm redneck nube (auto-correct nearly made me redneck nude)
> Just the first name that popped into my head when I read "uncommon mens name"; no offense meant... faux pas?


 No faux pas. With our recent spate of known unknowns ... I thought I recognized your manner but might be mistaken. 

Better than redneck lube, js


----------



## 420God (Dec 16, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> I'm redneck nube (auto-correct nearly made me redneck nude)
> Just the first name that popped into my head when I read "uncommon mens name"; no offense meant... faux pas?


You need an avatar, maybe make a thread suggesting one or something, you're alright, stick around for a while and give us a "face" to the name.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 16, 2017)

I'd have a drink with Possum1(to me hereforthwith Poss or Possum, or if I've been drinking, Possie(note the "ie")


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 16, 2017)

My first Google image result seems wildly appropriate for an avatar. I'm a social introvert, that moved to the hills to get away from people, and convinced my sugar-mama wife to let me stay at home with the babies. My only "adult interaction" is the internet and my wife. Please forgive the undue familiarity, I read a lot and post a little. As well as uncouth behavior; I feel the most "chatty" when I've been drinking.


----------



## 420God (Dec 16, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> My first Google image result seems wildly appropriate for an avatar. I'm a social introvert, that moved to the hills to get away from people, and convinced my sugar-mama wife to let me stay at home with the babies. My only "adult interaction" is the internet and my wife. Please forgive the undue familiarity, I read a lot and post a little. As well as uncouth behavior; I feel the most "chatty" when I've been drinking.


Welcome to the club.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 16, 2017)

I ate possum stew once, made by a person who ate it somewhat regularly. I'll pass, I'd rather eat asphalt


----------



## 420God (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 16, 2017)

^^^ Makes my skin crawl lol


----------



## ANC (Dec 16, 2017)

I actually worked with a guy called Gaylord.
He was a police reservist in his spare time. An awesome, fun guy with red cheeks he would always get teased for.
He said the first time he smoked weed was when he started at the police.

On the induction cooker side.
I finally bought a pan for it. A magnificent beast. It laughs at oil, it just parts it like the dead sea.
No waiting for the thing to heat up, it is just warm from the get-go. No ambivalence about turning the heat up or down and having to wait for the pan to catch up. Now to spend the hundred dollars for the 3 pots that go with it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 16, 2017)

ANC said:


> I actually worked with a guy called Gaylord.
> He was a police reservist in his spare time. An awesome, fun guy with red cheeks he would always get teased for.
> He said the first time he smoked weed was when he started at the police.
> 
> ...


Nice. Tell me about induction cookers


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 16, 2017)

Thank you for the warm welcome. (No seriously)
Closest I've come is bbq beaver, which was delicious.
I made a side income as a trapper for a few years long ago, and was exceptionally lucky at catching possum, even though they are worth nothing. The name has stuck ever since to describe most of my ensuing endeavors.


----------



## ANC (Dec 16, 2017)

Its the future!. Just takes a bit of getting used to the weird little welding sounds it makes.
Could be because I just got a cheap countertop model to test the concept. Planning to replace our shitty old Defy stove with a hob and a nice build in induction top.

Pots need to be magnetic to work, so you might find that none of your old pots except the cast iron stuff works on it. 
You get these magnetic bases you can put under normal pots, but I have not tried those yet.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 16, 2017)

ANC said:


> Its the future!. Just takes a bit of getting used to the weird little welding sounds it makes.
> Could be because I just got a cheap countertop model to test the concept. Planning to replace our shitty old Defy stove with a hob and a nice build in induction top.
> 
> Pots need to be magnetic to work, so you might find that none of your old pots except the cast iron stuff works on it.
> You get these magnetic bases you can put under normal pots, but I have not tried those yet.


You didn't tell me anything, so I'll google lol, or I'm sure there is a late night TV comm bout it


----------



## ANC (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 16, 2017)

High Carbon alloys work best.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 16, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I ate possum stew once, made by a person who ate it somewhat regularly. I'll pass, I'd rather eat asphalt


Lol. Greasy sob's.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 16, 2017)

I just realized I spend way to much time on this forum..lol.
I learn shit everyday.

Spent most the day mucking about in the shed with a ute I'm slowly doing up.
Just had a hit of a mix of Northern lights and Strawberry amnesia and I recon it took me 3 mins to work out how to turn the caps lock off.
Have beer and Motley Crue cranking.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 16, 2017)

Momma asked if I could move/hide each of the boys Elf on the shelf for when they wake up....of course I said yes........so I put the first one hanging from the light over the kitchen table ....candy cane grappling hook and all........then I put the other one hanging from my penis..........


Long story short, I lost my Elf hiding privelages. Must have been the candy cane grappling hook (shrugg)


Oh well 


Nite guys and gals 

Penis!!!!!


----------



## ANC (Dec 16, 2017)

So, are you going to eat that candy cane, or leave it for the kids?


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 17, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> What tent? I live in a 5 bedroom, my own bathroom and a closet that measures 8x5x12. Ow, and a queen size pillow top matress.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 17, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Momma asked if I could move/hide each of the boys Elf on the shelf for when they wake up....of course I said yes........so I put the first one hanging from the light over the kitchen table ....candy cane grappling hook and all........then I put the other one hanging from my penis..........
> 
> 
> Long story short, I lost my Elf hiding privelages. Must have been the candy cane grappling hook (shrugg)
> ...


Momma moved ours last night and I didn't pay any attention (shocker) so this morning me and the little one looked for (jingle) for bout 10 minutes before we found him. Guess I should have hung him from my....


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 17, 2017)

ANC said:


> So, are you going to eat that candy cane, or leave it for the kids?


Sure, the candy cane wasn't used for my penis.......ANC, the elf on the shelf has a perfect jerk off hold ....everybody knows this .....no candy cane needed.........pics to come.


Penis


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 17, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Momma moved ours last night and I didn't pay any attention (shocker) so this morning me and the little one looked for (jingle) for bout 10 minutes before we found him. Guess I should have hung him from my....


Been hiding those little fuckers lately ......now I have two to hide.....and yes I did put them in the 69 and doggy style positions.......not acceptable either I guess.

Dumb I know .....smh


----------



## OldPork (Dec 17, 2017)

I fixed a plumbing leak and washed the car


----------



## ANC (Dec 17, 2017)

OldPork said:


> I fixed a plumbing leak and washed the car


I hope you used your penis for both.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 17, 2017)

Gas station stories with Inda.


So today is mommas family Christmas party ((YIPEEE))....So being the awesome dad husband and bad ass mother fucker that I am. I took the truck to get a bath some gas and checked the air in the tires.....yes I blew air at my crotch and used my penis to hold the vaccuum hose.......while I'm doing this I had my stereo playing low.....but louder than the vacuum......when I go to hang up my side of the vacuum... two lovely young gentlemen dressed in all red ...head to toe....((Christmas spirit I'm sure)). Asked me about my stereo......they had a couple 10's in what appeared to be a maxima ......So blah blah blah blah blah later.....I offer a listen 


One of them says yes and the other must know what speaker sizes and lots of amps mean ....because he sent his buddy in first .......so of course I put on a song that takes a good 30 seconds before hell breaks loose......so he's bobbing his head to the highs playing ..........WHEN 

SURPRISE MOTHAFUCKA

Lol, I had that bitch set on brain leak ....lmao ....he immediately brought his knees to his chest and started shaking his head no ......it's funny when people scream things with bass that loud .....they sound like robot aliens from the vibration ....dude standing outside the window reacted like a gun went off ....lol

So he jumped out and I turn it down ....he's looking at me with a face that il never forget ....lol....and says ....motherfucker you crazy....you drive around like that ....lol....his friend is laughing and saying ...NOW YOU SEE WHY I DIDNT GET UP IN THAT BITCH.....lol 

The car wash people asked me to please not do that again....smh 
((No fun))

But I did have a few casualties to the truck doing that .....just lenses on the doors and the map light was hanging by it's wire from the roof.

K, off to finish getting ready for Jesus's birthday party at my wife's aunts place.


Penis!!!


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 17, 2017)

Enjoying the wife's family at the Christmas party.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 17, 2017)

I just got home from the hydro store and finished getting this inside the house
 
Time for a hot tub session.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 17, 2017)

Made some Cajun shrimp Alfredo. Bout to smoke one and go to town.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 17, 2017)

Enjoying the nerf gun war at the park...


----------



## charface (Dec 17, 2017)

One of those days full of a lot of little projects.
New panda plastic zipper door to veg room. 
Shopping 
Plant feed. Etc.. 
Nothing big and obvious but it all needed done.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 17, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I just got home from the hydro store and finished getting this inside the house
> View attachment 4059499
> Time for a hot tub session.


Holy shit, that's a nice one!


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 17, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Holy shit, that's a nice one!


Thanks dude!

I have other ones that size, dif brands that are cheaper at my other setups ordered online, but didn't want it dropped off at my doorstep this time so paid a lil extra for stealth reasons.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 17, 2017)

Holy fuck! I've been missing out.

I just decided to puff on a little orgnkid banana og i have left  that i grew for the first time. Omg is it good shit. Grows big ass rock hard buds too, which i didn't keep any this last batch. Def gonna keep this around for a while. Damn fine shit. wow.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 17, 2017)

Anyone ever use alpaca compost? 
A friend offered me some for free if I scoop it myself.


----------



## v.s one (Dec 17, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Holy fuck! I've been missing out.
> 
> I just decided to puff on a little orgnkid banana og i have left View attachment 4059585 that i grew for the first time. Omg is it good shit. Grows big ass rock hard buds too, which i didn't keep any this last batch. Def gonna keep this around for a while. Damn fine shit. wow.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 17, 2017)

v.s one said:


>


Thanks bro!. Remind me in a couple weeks to show some bigger buds of it. God damn I'm stoked. The smalls from what i didn't off has been just chilling in a bag in my cupboard for a couple weeks. Lol. Wtf was i thinking.

My buddy who got the last batch texted me today and said, don't get rid of that one. Lol


----------



## charface (Dec 17, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Anyone ever use alpaca compost?
> A friend offered me some for free if I scoop it myself.


Never, but I've heard stuff. Lol
Don't they digest in a manner that is some sort of bonus.
Rhetorical question, I'll google that shit.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 17, 2017)

You guys ever just start with some decent soil and top dress with something like dr. Earth? And a weekly tea for the win. I haven't tried organics indoor, but outdoor it works great. No shit!


----------



## charface (Dec 17, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> You guys ever just start with some decent soil and top dress with something like dr. Earth? And a weekly tea for the win. I haven't tried organics indoor, but outdoor it works great. No shit!


I got into it for a while. 
My ocd 
kicks hard, next thing I knew
I had a 24 he tea, a 72 he tea. 
Bags of Rock dust around. 
Tea bubble mess. Bags if casting. Kelp etc. 

It turned into work but it was a fun thing to learn about.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 17, 2017)

charface said:


> I got into it for a while.
> My ocd
> kicks hard, next thing I knew
> I had a 24 he tea, a 72 he tea.
> ...


I agree with charface. Organics can be easy or hard, depending on how deep you want to go. 
It can also more expensive if you're not careful. I've got a box of just about everything down-to-earth makes, so that's a couple hundy right there. 
Bought a worm bin too, but vermicomposting is a different topic...


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 17, 2017)

charface said:


> I got into it for a while.
> My ocd
> kicks hard, next thing I knew
> I had a 24 he tea, a 72 he tea.
> ...


See, that's what's easier about the dr earth. No fucking around with shit.
There's def cheaper ways, but you are fucking with shit. I never liked fucking around with shit.

Mr bees green trees is proper too. A lil more expensive though. Made right by me.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 17, 2017)

FUN FACT: When your worm bin freezes, worms commit suicide by trying to go deeper -- which is the coldest area. I found hundreds of dead ones in the collection tray at the bottom of the stack.


----------



## lokie (Dec 17, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Anyone ever use alpaca compost?
> A friend offered me some for free if I scoop it myself.


Not yet.
I have ordered Alpaca socks before does that count? 

I'll bring the shovel. What's the address?


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 17, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> FUN FACT: When your worm bin freezes, worms commit suicide by trying to go deeper -- which is the coldest area. I found hundreds of dead ones in the collection tray at the bottom of the stack.


I'm gonna buy a worm farm here real soon so I can have all the night crawlers on demand for next years trout fishing/trolling. Like this, but the bigger one. They sell it at sportsmans warehouse.


----------



## charface (Dec 17, 2017)

Lol, you reminded me about my worm bin. I even bought the companion book to teaming with microbes 
Think it was called teaming with worms. 

At least that's how I remember it.


----------



## lokie (Dec 17, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> FUN FACT: When your worm bin freezes, worms commit suicide by trying to go deeper -- which is the coldest area. I found hundreds of dead ones in the collection tray at the bottom of the stack.


Self composting worms? Is that a positive or negative thing in the world of decay?


----------



## charface (Dec 17, 2017)

I just google teaming with worms, apparently my memory is broken. 
Maybe it was a fever dream


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 17, 2017)

charface said:


> Lol, you reminded me about my worm bin. I even bought the companion book to teaming with microbes
> Think it was called teaming with worms.
> 
> At least that's how I remember it.


I fucked up my worm bin a couple of times and had to start over. 
And I learned that there are lots of foods worms don't like, which was surprising. 
Learned about PH the hard way...


----------



## charface (Dec 17, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I fucked up my worm bin a couple of times and had to start over.
> And I learned that there are lots of foods worms don't like, which was surprising.
> Learned about PH the hard way...


Yeah my worm bin was pretty much flop. Never really achieved what I was after. I wanted the juice and the castings. I think it was just too cold.
Also I didn't love it as much as I could have.


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 17, 2017)

Went for a walk to a part of the property I don't go to allot. Almost forgot this gnarly old guy.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 17, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 4059364 View attachment 4059365


I've camped in worse conditions. Lol.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 17, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> You guys ever just start with some decent soil and top dress with something like dr. Earth? And a weekly tea for the win. I haven't tried organics indoor, but outdoor it works great. No shit!


Yea. Easy. I mix equal parts of peat base, compost and worm castings. Add a bit of garden tone and good to go.

The worms get fed all kinds of goodies including alfalfa and kelp meal. The kids have a rabbit. Rabbit poop is good straight out the poop shute.

I add diatamacous earth for pest control and silica. I use other stuff but it works great with just the simple 3 part I start with.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 17, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I've camped in worse conditions. Lol.


Yeah, me too - try Sheep hunting some time, now that's roughing it bigtime.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 17, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, me too - try Sheep hunting some time, now that's roughing it bigtime.


I used to go on long atv rides and sometimes we would get farther out than planned. No supplies.

I keep a small pack on me now.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 17, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I used to go on long a tv rides and sometimes we would get farther out than planned. No supplies.
> *
> I keep a small pack on me now*.


Yep, better to have a couple of survival items on you than wish you had em.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 17, 2017)

lokie said:


> Self composting worms? Is that a positive or negative thing in the world of decay?


I'm sure nothing goes to waste. 
My first clue that something was amiss was when I lifted off the top three layers and got a whiff of something bad. I may pull another tray off the bottom tonight just to see how many survivors I've got. It didn't get that cold, but we had a week where it got down to 30 every night. 
It's going to be in the 20s at night starting Wednesday of next week. I'll have to bring the bin inside, plus two large fabric pots that are serving as quick-and-dirty worm bins to handle garden overflow. 
If I don't, everything will freeze solid and I'll be fucked.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 17, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yep, better to have a couple of survival items on you than wish you had em.


Just basic things. Little tinder and waterproof matches. Water tablets, emergency blanket, candle, flash light, whistle, signal mirror, folding saw and couple other items. Oh and a small first aid kit.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 17, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yep, better to have a couple of survival items on you than wish you had em.


These are the best fire starters I've ever used. 
https://www.amazon.com/Ez-Fire-Firestarter-Carton-100/dp/B00455X1KW
Road flares also work well but they are heavy and can fail.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 17, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> These are the best fire starters I've ever used.
> https://www.amazon.com/Ez-Fire-Firestarter-Carton-100/dp/B00455X1KW
> Road flares also work well but they are heavy and can fail.


I typically don't bother with fire starters other than possibly a half dozen cotton balls w/ Vaseline on them in a zip lock.
We've got black spruce in the interior of AK and Sitka spruce here + alder & willow & cotton wood.
Even in a poring rain the Spruce will give you more tinder than you can handle & it's usually very dry as the trees shed water really well but it even burns very hot when moderately wet.
I like carrying a couple of sheets of Birch bark too - that stuff burns like it's nuclear.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I just got home from the hydro store and finished getting this inside the house
> View attachment 4059499
> Time for a hot tub session.


What is it?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> Went for a walk to a part of the property I don't go to allot. Almost forgot this gnarly old guy.
> View attachment 4059615


I think that is a toiletree


----------



## lokie (Dec 17, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Just basic things. Little tinder and waterproof matches. Water tablets, emergency blanket, candle, flash light, whistle, signal mirror, folding saw and couple other items. Oh and a small first aid kit.


With that kit you should start your own reality show. 
You could call it naked and prepared.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 17, 2017)

Finally made it home ....cars are parked gates are locked and the kids are in bed ......alarm is set for 5am ......just enjoying some nice clean crisp fresh air ((seen above)) before bed ......and yes I'm quitting for New Years.




Really I am .......SERIOUSLY!!!!


Fuck you all for doubting me.

((Throws and stomps cigarette with both feet))




Nite guys and gals.....







PENIS!!!!!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 17, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I typically don't bother with fire starters other than possibly a half dozen cotton balls w/ Vaseline on them in a zip lock.
> We've got black spruce in the interior of AK and Sitka spruce here + alder & willow & cotton wood.
> Even in a poring rain the Spruce will give you more tinder than you can handle & it's usually very dry as the trees shed water really well but it even burns very hot when moderately wet.
> I like carrying a couple of sheets of Birch bark too - that stuff burns like it's nuclear.


Dryer lent with a little wax melted into it.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 17, 2017)

Now I can sleep ...sssshhhhhhhhhh


----------



## dangledo (Dec 17, 2017)

This fella

No weeza the juice


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 18, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> What is it?


It’s a dehumidifier.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 18, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4059682
> Finally made it home ....cars are parked gates are locked and the kids are in bed ......alarm is set for 5am ......just enjoying some nice clean crisp fresh air ((seen above)) before bed ......and yes I'm quitting for New Years.
> 
> 
> ...


You’re gonna do great, and quitting isn’t gonna be as much of a pain for you this time. You can do it.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 18, 2017)

dstroy said:


> You’re gonna do great, and quitting isn’t gonna be as much of a pain for you this time. You can do it.


You can do it !!!


----------



## srh88 (Dec 18, 2017)

Bareback said:


> You can do it !!!


I want to quit on quitting but I'm not a quitter so I can't quit quitting so I'll quit quitting on quitting quitting so I stay quit


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 18, 2017)

Met with some fellow local Cali growers for a quick breakfast......I've known all of them for years.....They started talking about Price......As you all know I do not sell my flowers.((that's illegal))

So I mention that if I did sell and it was a non bulk scenario .....I'd be cool with 5$ a gram.

Well there is always that one idiot....He says, OH! No no no ....you gotta get at least 100 a zip.

Smh

The way it actually went down was hilarious.......he's no longer invited to our breakfasts ......I love sitting down with the old timers.....I really enjoyed hearing a dude in his 60's call that dude a Dumb Fuck who was probably half his age .....lol

Mad respect for the dudes and gals who have done this for longer than I've been alive.


Morning guys and gals


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Dec 18, 2017)

Im building shitter shelves for my girlfriends parents and cousin. Nothing special I'll post pics when they are finished to the rough side and after christmas I'll postem when they are painted. I wanted to do some badass woodworking skills on it. But they want basic country rustic shit. SMH!  I still get to build something though. 

Merry Christmas


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 18, 2017)

srh88 said:


> I want to quit on quitting but I'm not a quitter so I can't quit quitting so I'll quit quitting on quitting quitting so I stay quit


I quit tobacco 4 years ago and don't miss it one bit. 
Zero cheating was the key to staying on track. You can't have a bad day & bum a cig from a buddy. If you do, you're fucked.
When you get the urge to smoke, just wait it out. It only took five minutes, max, before I got distracted by something else and the urge was gone. 
Good luck!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 18, 2017)

I quit smoking over 4 years ago. May be 5 by now. My problem is I still have a pinch of snuff every once in a while. I'm wanting to quit that as well.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 18, 2017)

Quit smoking dec 3rd, 2008. From 30 cigarettes a day to zero, cold turkey. One of the proudest days of my life.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 18, 2017)

Grrrr

Aaarrrg


----------



## charface (Dec 18, 2017)

I switched to vaping nicotine years ago. 
There is no decreased lung capacity 
No smokers cough. Still may give me cancer but I feel strongly I'll be OK. 

On a sad note 
I've posted that I'm working on a flagstone patio.
I have my wife's permission to cut cock and balls shapes into a few stones but I have yet to figure out how. 

Imma pray about it
This has to happen


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 18, 2017)

charface said:


> I switched to vaping nicotine years ago.
> There is no decreased lung capacity
> No smokers cough. Still may give me cancer but I feel strongly I'll be OK.
> 
> ...


Metal template and sand blaster?


----------



## charface (Dec 18, 2017)

Metasynth said:


> Metal template and sand blaster?


I think you are on the right path. 
I'm coming to the point where each rock will be cut based on a template.

I think I just need to throw that dick down and use templates to fit around it.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 18, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Met with some fellow local Cali growers for a quick breakfast......I've known all of them for years.....They started talking about Price......As you all know I do not sell my flowers.((that's illegal))
> 
> So I mention that if I did sell and it was a non bulk scenario .....I'd be cool with 5$ a gram.
> 
> ...


$5 a gram is bloody cheap. id hate to only get that.

Good luck on quitting. I managed it about 4 years ago. So glad I did.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 18, 2017)

charface said:


> I switched to vaping nicotine years ago.
> There is no decreased lung capacity
> No smokers cough. Still may give me cancer but I feel strongly I'll be OK.
> 
> ...


Pray about it ......




This is why I log on throughout my day .....lmfao


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 18, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> $5 a gram is bloody cheap. id hate to only get that.
> 
> Good luck on quitting. I managed it about 4 years ago. So glad I did.



Well I give it away as it is .......were talking Green house grown as well.

I'm cool with my 1600 a LB .....if I actually sold I'd be cool with that I mean. ((Cough)) 

Cigarettes are the devil.....I'm going to have the most trouble after thanksgiving dinner and sex .....luckily thanksgiving is once a year.....but I like to hide the salami at least a few times per week.....I know, poor me .......TY though


----------



## charface (Dec 18, 2017)

Not happy yet but it's doable. 
I want it to be painfully obvious to see but I'm gonna deny it was done on purpose to my grave as far as the in-laws are concerned.


----------



## charface (Dec 18, 2017)

As in.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 18, 2017)

Came home for lunch.....Momma says....Babe ,I'd like to take your truck to go shopping with sis today....Me: Ok Hun that's fine.....



Well played momma ....well played


----------



## charface (Dec 18, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Came home for lunch.....Momma says....Babe ,I'd like to take your truck to go shopping with sis today....Me: Ok Hun that's fine.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 4060066
> Well played momma ....well played


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 18, 2017)

Il get my hand job over this


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 18, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Came home for lunch.....Momma says....Babe ,I'd like to take your truck to go shopping with sis today....Me: Ok Hun that's fine.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 4060066
> Well played momma ....well played


Maybe that's why she needed your truck, hers was already on empty?


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 18, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Maybe that's why she needed your truck, hers was already on empty?


No doubt Jer ......her sneaky tactics.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 18, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> $5 a gram is bloody cheap. id hate to only get that.
> 
> Good luck on quitting. I managed it about 4 years ago. So glad I did.


LOL Occupied France isn't German controlled, ::snicker::


Indacouch said:


> Came home for lunch.....Momma says....Babe ,I'd like to take your truck to go shopping with sis today....Me: Ok Hun that's fine.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 4060066
> Well played momma ....well played


I'll change an engine, rebuild a transmission and I will NOT pump gas. I don't even glance at the gauge. BTW I dropped a fuel tank in a full size Jimmy several times. I still won't pump gas.

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUKKKKKKKKKK UUUUUUUU GMC


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 18, 2017)

Shit almost forgot I flipped a table and turned on 2 more lights


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 18, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL Occupied France isn't German controlled, ::snicker::
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 18, 2017)

LOL it was your example not mine!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 18, 2017)

Really?
I said something like $5 gram is cheap (that means inexpensive here) and I gave up smoking 4 years ago...

I didn't even mention france until you quoted me....
Did you misquote by mistake?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 18, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Really?
> I said something like $5 gram is cheap (that means inexpensive here) and I gave up smoking 4 years ago...
> 
> I didn't even mention france until you quoted me....
> *Did you misquote by mistake?*





Lucky Luke said:


> But they are in many ways the same. Concentration camps and slave labour aside how are they any different?
> 
> And it wasn't just Germany that did this to their Jews. *Occupied France * gave up theirs voluntarily. Russia was arguably just as bad as Germany also. But that's a different argument?
> 
> Why do you relate to what I'm saying only to Germany, in particular to Poland? Are not the Jews in other countries, for that matter anyone else who were persecuted at the time by the Germans like Homosexuals, slavs, communists and Gypsies just as important?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 18, 2017)

O..back in that thread.
Yes Occupied France did indeed voluntarily give up their Jews. I think Uncle buck adds later in that thread something like; allot of the occupied countries did indeed voluntarily give up their Jewish population.
Its something allot of people don't know.

Are you saying that the French people in German occupied France didn't voluntarily give up the Jewish population?

Don't you think that Politics should be kept in the Politics section? No need to de rail this thread by a weird quote on another topic. Feel free to debate what the French did or didn't do in the thread I brought it up in. Has more context that way.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> O..back in that thread.
> Yes Occupied France did indeed voluntarily give up their Jews. I think Uncle buck adds later in that thread something like; allot of the occupied countries did indeed voluntarily give up their Jewish population.
> Its something allot of people don't know.
> 
> Are you saying that the French people in German occupied France didn't voluntarily give up the Jewish population?


A Nazi propagandist would call it voluntary. However the rest of us recognize a single-option choice as one of the most dishonest instruments of oppression.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 18, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> A Nazi propagandist would call it voluntary. However the rest of us recognize a single-option choice as one of the most dishonest instruments of oppression.


But that reasoning doesn't take into account that the French themselves largely ruled France, especially in the rural areas. With some German guidelines of cause (none mentioning the rounding up of the Jewish population). It also doesn't take into account that the Russians, under Stalin were also rounding up their Jews. I'm not sure If Italy did but again they were not under German rule. The Russians were certainty not Nazis (some would argue they were worse).
America also sent back Jewish refugees, in some cases to their deaths under the Nazis. There was obviously a Nazi element in America at the time (trying in the main to keep America neutral) But I wouldn't call the turning back of Jewish refugees a Nazi act although in hindsight it was certainly a bad decision by the politicians at the time.

Saying that France had no choice negates Frances actions at this time. They most certainly did have a choice and choose to voluntarily round up and turn over the Jewish population. Saying they didn't condones their actions.

The same argument (I had no choice or I was ordered to do it) didnt work for those facing charges in Nuremburg by the way.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 19, 2017)

We've been having some unseasonably warm weather this year. I've been averaging about $500 each busking session (less than 5 hours) in December. I went out last Saturday for a new record of $517.23! Gonna get out there for one nice last day tomorrow, let's see if we can keep up this trend. Merry xmas to me


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 19, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> We've been having some unseasonably warm weather this year. I've been averaging about $500 each busking session (less than 5 hours) in December. I went out last Saturday for a new record of $517.23! Gonna get out there for one nice last day tomorrow, let's see if we can keep up this trend. Merry xmas to me
> 
> 
> View attachment 4060276


Makes me wish I stuck out the music lessons.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> But that reasoning doesn't take into account that the French themselves largely ruled France, especially in the rural areas. With some German guidelines of cause (none mentioning the rounding up of the Jewish population). It also doesn't take into account that the Russians, under Stalin were also rounding up their Jews. I'm not sure If Italy did but again they were not under German rule. The Russians were certainty not Nazis (some would argue they were worse).
> America also sent back Jewish refugees, in some cases to their deaths under the Nazis. There was obviously a Nazi element in America at the time (trying in the main to keep America neutral) But I wouldn't call the turning back of Jewish refugees a Nazi act although in hindsight it was certainly a bad decision by the politicians at the time.
> 
> Saying that France had no choice negates Frances actions at this time. They most certainly did have a choice and choose to voluntarily round up and turn over the Jewish population. Saying they didn't condones their actions.
> ...


1) They called it _occupied _France for a reason. Vichy France was a puppet state and a territory of the Third Reich. The directives were all German.

1a) While the rural French hold a dim view of Jews and non-Catholics in general, they didn't have an organized state-sponsored antisemitic program in place before Paris fell. The Germans did.

2) Stalin rounded up everybody. More Ukrainians died as a result of his actions than Jews. Again the incidental antisemitism prevalent in much of prewar Europe. The USA also had its share of antisemites, some in positions of power, as the refusal to let the _St. Louis _dock here proved. Antisemites need not be Nazis.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Number_of_deaths_in_the_Soviet_Union_under_Joseph_Stalin

3) You also speak of France as if it were an entity capable of deciding and acting as a "person". I am certain that there were as many unannounced acts of heroism and kindness (e.g. concealing Jews from the German authorities) as there were more tabulable acts of betrayal. I note that personalizing a group is a classic tool of the demagogue.

I am curious as to why you seem to be apologizing for the German policy of exterminating Jews. While they weren't the only active antisemites, Germany's plans and deeds in this regard raised the massacre of Jews to levels of intensity and efficiency not even approached by any other society. You are working to dilute that core fact, and I do not know what your dog is in this hunt. That you have one though is beyond honest dispute.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 19, 2017)

So I didn't hide the Elf's last night, momma did. I wake up at 4:45 this morning to get my day started and

Smack my head on this Elf, literally hanging from the ceiling by string.

Then when I go for some toilet paper to blow my nose, this contraption started playing Christmas music.

Lol....pretty surprising when I'm still basically asleep. As soon as the toilet paper roll started playing jingle bells. I get a text from momma that says ((LOL)), I'm thinking it's time to prank her and the kids real good. I've gotta refresh their memory on who's the king of pranks in this household. Oh, and momma actually brought up the car not having gas with a big smile.

I'm thinking something innocent like motor oil in her coffee, you know good clean harmless fun.



Morning guys and gals


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 19, 2017)

All Christmas presents must be stolen from under the tree and hidden in a “hot and cold” scavenger hunt. Sit upon your throne giving orders whilst the peons desperately search for their loot.

Make sure you put a small, empty, wrapped cardboard box into the toilet.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 19, 2017)

After hearing you can cook cake in a microwave I had to try it. The base chocolate cake recipe i used wasn't very flavorful, the butter cream frosting took care of that, but it was surprisingly most and fluffy. Normal prep time, then 2 minutes to cook, 3 minutes to cool.
I think with some tweaks it'll work.

So I now have 4 uses for a microwave, melting stuff, heating water, cooking lobster and cake. Remember when the microwave was supposed to replace an oven?


----------



## ANC (Dec 19, 2017)

You should try corn on the cob. Put it in a freezer bag with half a teaspoon of margarine or butter, and set the micro to high for 3 minutes per cob.

The bag is hot as fuck when it comes out, be careful.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 19, 2017)

I've thought about Reddan twice in the last two days....outside of RIU. 

Both times I had just stepped in dog shit ....and he crossed my mind as I was scraping my work boot across the ground to get the shit off......((shrugg))

Must be the holiday spirit....


----------



## Bareback (Dec 19, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I've thought about Reddan twice in the last two days....outside of RIU.
> 
> Both times I had just stepped in dog shit ....and he crossed my mind as I was scraping my work boot across the ground to get the shit off......((shrugg))
> 
> Must be the holiday spirit....


Lol


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 19, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> 1)
> 
> I am curious as to why you seem to be apologizing for the German policy of exterminating Jews. While they weren't the only active antisemites, Germany's plans and deeds in this regard raised the massacre of Jews to levels of intensity and efficiency not even approached by any other society. You are working to dilute that core fact, and I do not know what your dog is in this hunt. That you have one though is beyond honest dispute.


I'm not apologizing at all for what the Nazis did. If its taken that way then perhaps my wording is not done well,
Nazis then and now should be shot on site. Its a cancerous cause. I also truly believe that talking about what did happen, how it happened and why bad things in history happen is much better than sweeping it under the carpet. Lets be honest, the human race is a fkn cruel one.

We were discussing the voluntary French hand over of French Jews. A subject by the way that I did not bring up on this thread. Some thing that Historians such as James Holland mentions.
The French were not commanded to hand them over, they just did. Did every French person do it? No. But the country certainly did.
Uncle Buck also says "to be fair, anti-semitism wasn't just a german thing at the time of the nazis and many of the conquered territories did voluntarily round up their jews." I certainly wouldn't call uncle buck a Nazi.
Its just history. It is what it was.

Strange that this topic rose its head again yesterday. I don't often go to funerals but I went to one yesterday afternoon. He was a client of mine. A Scotsman who joined up towards the end of WW2. For part of his service he guarded Rudolf Hess. Having studied WW1and WW2 pretty extensively I did enjoy his story's. In particular about the little known conflicts after WW2. I don't know anyone anymore who served in WW2.

And yes I mentioned The Vichy French and how they were allies to Axis.


Sometimes looking at one point in time can get conversations off track. There was allot happening at that time. But discussing one part of it doesn't mean we are talking about all of it.
If ive come across as a supporter of the Nazis due to my wording then I apologise. I'm certainly not.
Id rather talk about the Battle of the Atlantic, or Rommel's supply lines or the reason that Hitler had to invade Russia or what is the alternate view point of the reasoning of why America dropped atoms bombs on Japan.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 19, 2017)

I have a German artist friend who was born in an air raid shelter. Shes always apologising to everyone. I told her she's got to stop. It's what we do, she said.


----------



## 420God (Dec 19, 2017)

Put together a new wheelbarrow.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 19, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> I have a German artist friend who was born in an air raid shelter. Shes always apologising to everyone. I told her she's got to stop. It's what we do, she said.


I went out with a polish girl in the 80s.. Her mother was German her dad was polish. Her mother used to say all the stories were lies. Denial has its own suffering perhaps.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 19, 2017)

420God said:


> Put together a new wheelbarrow.
> 
> View attachment 4060448 View attachment 4060449


You like the plastic buckets? I haven't had one last more than a few years. I found a couple older metal ones on Craigslist and fixed them up.


----------



## 420God (Dec 19, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> You like the plastic buckets? I haven't had one last more than a few years. I found a couple older metal ones on Craigslist and fixed them up.


I don't mind them. They're lighter and easier to clean than the metal ones imo. I just trashed my metal one after 20 years of use. It was caked with concrete and rusting out/bearings shot. Hopefully this one will last a while.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 19, 2017)

420God said:


> Put together a new wheel*S*barrow.
> 
> View attachment 4060448 View attachment 4060449


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 19, 2017)

420God said:


> Put together a new wheelbarrow.
> 
> View attachment 4060448 View attachment 4060449


Will you give me a ride?


----------



## charface (Dec 19, 2017)

Well I got it roughed in. 
I need to cut it in a few pieces so it will
Look better. 
I'm also going to make it practical
By pointing it true north. "sorry Seattle"


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 19, 2017)

420God said:


> I don't mind them. They're lighter and easier to clean than the metal ones imo. I just trashed my metal one after 20 years of use. It was caked with concrete and rusting out/bearings shot. Hopefully this one will last a while.


I'd paint it with a cheap outdoor latex, UV will fuck up the plastic in a few years regardless of how well you take care of it, paint should add a few years


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 19, 2017)

Love the two wheeled models - they help you keep from looking stoopid when you get off balance.


Singlemalt said:


> I'd paint it with a cheap outdoor latex, UV will fuck up the plastic in a few years regardless of how well you take care of it, paint should add a few years


Gotta color in mind?
Like Martian green to help it "stand out"?

Just my .02


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 19, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd paint it with a cheap outdoor latex, UV will fuck up the plastic in a few years regardless of how well you take care of it, paint should add a few years


Add a few years you say ...hhmmmmmmmm



Shady acres here I come.


$$$$$$$$


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> I'm not apologizing at all for what the Nazis did. If its taken that way then perhaps my wording is not done well,
> Nazis then and now should be shot on site. Its a cancerous cause. I also truly believe that talking about what did happen, how it happened and why bad things in history happen is much better than sweeping it under the carpet. Lets be honest, the human race is a fkn cruel one.
> 
> We were discussing the voluntary French hand over of French Jews. A subject by the way that I did not bring up on this thread. Some thing that Historians such as James Holland mentions.
> ...


There were no laws on the books requiring one to hand over Jews in either France or in the occupying power. It was German state policy to round up and burn the Jews. When a citizen is told "turn in the Jews or get treated as one" the idea of it being voluntary becomes an ugly farce. Since you are doubling down on the ugly farce of technical choice where there is no real choice, you are supporting the policy with the same sort of doublethink the executors of the policy used.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 19, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> I'm not apologizing at all for what the Nazis did. If its taken that way then perhaps my wording is not done well,
> Nazis then and now should be shot on site. Its a cancerous cause. I also truly believe that talking about what did happen, how it happened and why bad things in history happen is much better than sweeping it under the carpet. Lets be honest, the human race is a fkn cruel one.
> 
> We were discussing the voluntary French hand over of French Jews. A subject by the way that I did not bring up on this thread. Some thing that Historians such as James Holland mentions.
> ...


Didn't the Germans kill more Russians than they did Jews?


----------



## lokie (Dec 19, 2017)

charface said:


> Well I got it roughed in.
> I need to cut it in a few pieces so it will
> Look better.
> I'm also going to make it practical
> ...


Thats cool. I don't know though, it still looks like something is missing.


----------



## charface (Dec 19, 2017)

lokie said:


> Thats cool. I don't know though, it still looks like something is missing.


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 19, 2017)

Have you been so fucked up on booze and weed that you stare at your own eyes in the mirror, and demand that they work correctly, and they refuse? Daughters are away, daddy gonna paly/pay.
Grandparents took daughters out of town today through Christmas, got the house all cleaned up and started the party this afternoon.
I could have sex now if I wanted it, but really would prefer sleep, now I know I've been married too long...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 19, 2017)

charface said:


> View attachment 4060542


Are you a Lefty or do you have a Lefty friend?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 19, 2017)

I made up some "princess" mounts for another jeweler


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 19, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> Have you been so fucked up on booze and weed that you stare at your own eyes in the mirror, and demand that they work correctly, and they refuse? Daughters are away, daddy gonna paly/pay.
> Grandparents took daughters out of town today through Christmas, got the house all cleaned up and started the party this afternoon.
> I could have sex now if I wanted it, but really would prefer sleep, now I know I've been married too long...


I've stared at my own eyes and fell in love with myself tried to fuck but turned myself down. I have beautiful eyes but an empty soul 

I just reminded myself of sf...dude had nice skin


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 19, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> I've stared at my own eyes and fell in love with myself tried to fuck but turned myself down. I have beautiful eyes but an empty soul
> 
> I just reminded myself of sf...dude had nice skin


Doubtful you have as many self inflicted scars though.


----------



## lokie (Dec 19, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> Have you been so fucked up on booze and weed that you stare at your own eyes in the mirror, and demand that they work correctly, and they refuse? Daughters are away, daddy gonna paly/pay.
> Grandparents took daughters out of town today through Christmas, got the house all cleaned up and started the party this afternoon.
> I could have sex now if I wanted it, but really would prefer sleep, now I know I've been married too long...


Yeah. It's a real bitch sometimes.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 19, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Doubtful you have as many self inflicted scars though.


He had an issue keeping the blood in for sure. My scars are via scalpel non elective and all but dissapear...especially when lost in my eyes


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 19, 2017)

Got my r&d team working on some new parameters with the printer I'm desperately trying to get my carbon fibre (fancy fiber) company into the 20th century by accepting files not just hard items so I'm actually doing something on the verge of being kinda accomplished


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 19, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Didn't the Germans kill more Russians than they did Jews?


Some estimate approx. 15 million more. But that was in war it wasn't a systematic killing of a race. Although the Germans at one point were ordered to not take prisoners. They could not feed them, transport them or properly guard them. So large numbers of captured Russians were simply shot. I would imagine the Russians would of done the same.
I haven't read much about the war from just the Russian perspective. Sure the moving of basically everything deep into Russian territory and the shear amount of just tanks that they produced was astonishing. The loss of life they sustained from the German forces and their own, let alone starvation was huge.

If Russia had of invaded Japan before the Japanese had managed to surrender to the Americans then the Korean peninsula would look very different today... 

Sorry my thoughts jump around.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 19, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> There were no laws on the books requiring one to hand over Jews in either France or in the occupying power. It was German state policy to round up and burn the Jews. When a citizen is told "turn in the Jews or get treated as one" the idea of it being voluntary becomes an ugly farce. Since you are doubling down on the ugly farce of technical choice where there is no real choice, you are supporting the policy with the same sort of doublethink the executors of the policy used.


I can see where your coming from. But lots were not threated..they just handed them over willingly. I imagine it was also good for some peoples business to get rid of the competition over night. In the early part of the occupation, Germany didn't have much of an interest in France except for their food and vehicles (even tractors and cars were taken) Remember Germany was having trouble feeding itself and was largely a horse an cart army, despite what war movies make out. This hodge podch of vehicles the army used was one of the reasons it was not very efficient and had to have very small supply lines.

It doesn't look like we will reach common ground on this issue, and that's OK. As far as I'm concerned France voluntarily handed over their Jewish population, like by the sounds of it other occupied countries did.
You are of the belief they didn't have a choice in the matter.

l don't think we are going to be changing each others minds on the subject. Lets move on shall we?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 19, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> I can see where *your *........snip......


*you're


----------



## srh88 (Dec 19, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Got my r&d team working on some new parameters with the printer I'm desperately trying to get my carbon fibre (fancy fiber) company into the 20th century by accepting files not just hard items so I'm actually doing something on the verge of being kinda accomplished View attachment 4060564


That's really awesome. What do you make


----------



## lokie (Dec 19, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> I can see where your coming from. But lots were not threated..they just handed them over willingly. I imagine it was also good for some peoples business to get rid of the competition over night. In the early part of the occupation, Germany didn't have much of an interest in France except for their food and vehicles (even tractors and cars were taken) Remember Germany was having trouble feeding itself and was largely a horse an cart army, despite what war movies make out. This hodge podch of vehicles the army used was one of the reasons it was not very efficient and had to have very small supply lines.
> 
> It doesn't look like we will reach common ground on this issue, and that's OK. As far as I'm concerned France voluntarily handed over their Jewish population, like by the sounds of it other occupied countries did.
> You are of the belief they didn't have a choice in the matter.
> ...


----------



## charface (Dec 19, 2017)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4060616


It embarrasses me how much I don't belong in places where smart people talk.


----------



## ANC (Dec 19, 2017)

charface said:


> It embarrasses me how much I don't belong in places where smart people talk.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 19, 2017)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4060616


Then you need to up your game because RIU


----------



## lokie (Dec 19, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Then you need to up your game because RIU


That's ok. I'll just go hang with @Ringsixty in his Thai thread.


----------



## see4 (Dec 19, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Got my r&d team working on some new parameters with the printer I'm desperately trying to get my carbon fibre (fancy fiber) company into the 20th century by accepting files not just hard items so I'm actually doing something on the verge of being kinda accomplished View attachment 4060564


is that the flash forge?

watcha makin?


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 20, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> I can see where your coming from. *But lots were not threated.*.they just handed them over willingly. I imagine it was also good for some peoples business to get rid of the competition over night. In the early part of the occupation, Germany didn't have much of an interest in France except for their food and vehicles (even tractors and cars were taken) Remember Germany was having trouble feeding itself and was largely a horse an cart army, despite what war movies make out. This hodge podch of vehicles the army used was one of the reasons it was not very efficient and had to have very small supply lines.
> 
> It doesn't look like we will reach common ground on this issue, and that's OK. As far as I'm concerned France voluntarily handed over their Jewish population, like by the sounds of it other occupied countries did.
> You are of the belief they didn't have a choice in the matter.
> ...


Most we're hungry.
Sessions could shut down the Pot industry with a little help from the Ag Industry.
My neighbor would turn me in for a hamburger and a bag of rice.

Just food for thought.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 20, 2017)

charface said:


> It embarrasses me how much I don't belong in places where smart people talk.



Is it smart people talking or dumb people not shutting the f up? 

Glass half full or completely empty ????? 

IDK but I have a hell of a hangover this morning.


----------



## ANC (Dec 20, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Glass half full or completely empty ?????


You drink out of the bottle anyway.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> I can see where your coming from. But lots were not threated..they just handed them over willingly. I imagine it was also good for some peoples business to get rid of the competition over night. In the early part of the occupation, Germany didn't have much of an interest in France except for their food and vehicles (even tractors and cars were taken) Remember Germany was having trouble feeding itself and was largely a horse an cart army, despite what war movies make out. This hodge podch of vehicles the army used was one of the reasons it was not very efficient and had to have very small supply lines.
> 
> It doesn't look like we will reach common ground on this issue, and that's OK. As far as I'm concerned France voluntarily handed over their Jewish population, like by the sounds of it other occupied countries did.
> You are of the belief they didn't have a choice in the matter.
> ...


Germany didn't have nuch of an interest in ... ??

They conquered them years after their leadership agreed on and began implementing their campaign to exterminate the Jews, Gypsies, homosexuals, disabled and a plethora of other non-Aryans. It was not lacking interest, but deferred interest, to be paid with interest once the Reich had its pesky eastern front issue settled.

So with your continued sly defense of Nazi leadership, I agree that we have arrived at the sort of impasse created by your adherence to alternate history.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 20, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> I've stared at my own eyes and fell in love with myself tried to fuck but turned myself down. I have beautiful eyes but an empty soul
> 
> I just reminded myself of sf...dude had nice skin


I named a cat after him ......cat loves drugs.

What exactly happen to SF?






Never mind I don't give a fuck.


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 20, 2017)

Well last night wasn't my proudest moment, but it was fun while it lasted. Up and running today trimming doors and maybe start on baseboard trim, if I'm feeling really ambitious. But I really haven't accomplished anything yet, (except play with the dog) so I guess my post is preemptive. Have a good one RIU.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 20, 2017)

So I just took my last final and calculated my grade for the class... 96.7% .. not official but unless I missed something that's good.

Still waiting on one more grade, but here's hoping that I get straight A's. I know that I'm going to, but my anxiety is ratcheting up waiting for the professors to put the damn grades in.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 20, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Germany didn't have nuch of an interest in ... ??
> 
> They conquered them years after their leadership agreed on and began implementing their campaign to exterminate the Jews, Gypsies, homosexuals, disabled and a plethora of other non-Aryans. It was not lacking interest, but deferred interest, to be paid with interest once the Reich had its pesky eastern front issue settled.
> 
> So with your continued sly defense of Nazi leadership, I agree that we have arrived at the sort of impasse created by your adherence to alternate history.


When you get time .......could you please write something about penis I can occasionally read and feel smart ......like what you did above .....but all penis facts......I will cherish it ....have it laminated and put into my wallet in case of accident.


You and Annie make me feel dumb 

For that I give a big 

But you both know I love ya ....so 

Well done above kind sir


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 20, 2017)

dstroy said:


> So I just took my last final and calculated my grade for the class... 96.7% .. not official but unless I missed something that's good.
> 
> Still waiting on one more grade, but here's hoping that I get straight A's. I know that I'm going to, but my anxiety is ratcheting up waiting for the professors to put the damn grades in.


Anyone else wana make me feel dumb today ....





Well I'm strong ..........

And I can run fast ...



@Diabolical666 is my GF ....


Last one was a lie ......smh 

Pitiful 

 All of you 




((Where's my cigarettes))


----------



## dstroy (Dec 20, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Anyone else wana make me feel dumb today ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your tomatoes are vastly more plump and aromatic than my crispy critters. So you know a lot 'bout somethin.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 20, 2017)

dstroy said:


> Your tomatoes are vastly more plump and aromatic than my crispy critters. So you know a lot 'bout somethin.


Ya, so take that ......



Thanks for your help getting back at you.


----------



## see4 (Dec 20, 2017)

I thought this was funny.


----------



## charface (Dec 20, 2017)

see4 said:


> View attachment 4060922
> 
> I thought this was funny.


Perhaps we could hook the man and the dog up and they could become best friends.
It could happen.


----------



## see4 (Dec 20, 2017)

charface said:


> Perhaps we could hook the man and the dog up and they could become best friends.
> It could happen.


We could get the man a dog house, and the dog a man house.


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 20, 2017)

Got dinner on the grill. Still need to mix up some bbq sauce to put on top.
Trim is going...slow. Home raised smoked bbq chicken should keep the boss happy.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 20, 2017)

I had my front rotors turned and I put on some fresh pads.....( brake pads not maxi) and then I took the rear ones in and they said "nope too thin" so I grabbed some new ones and some more fresh pads for the rear. Changed it all in the pouring rain, it's ok though the rain made my hangover feel better.
I'm all ready for holiday travels now, just hoping I didn't f it up.


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 20, 2017)

Went to make Bbq sauce, but out of brown sugar...so, made brown sugar, then made bbq sauce 
  
And got the first coat on the bird


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 20, 2017)

got drunk last night, (100 proof vodka) so like normal I wake up in the morning with horrible thirst and proceed to grab and slam four or five good size chugs out of the milk jug.. around the time I swallowed the fifth gulp I realized and remembered the milk had spoiled a week ago.. ..fml. 
y'all can probably guess what I did next.. well maybe not @Indacouch ,,lol !!!


----------



## see4 (Dec 20, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> Went to make Bbq sauce, but out of brown sugar...so, made brown sugar, then made bbq sauce
> View attachment 4061036 View attachment 4061037
> And got the first coat on the bird
> View attachment 4061038


That looks fuckin legit!!


----------



## see4 (Dec 20, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> milk had spoiled a week ago.. ..fml


I can assume you made a foliar spray from the milk? finshaggy style.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 20, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> Went to make Bbq sauce, but out of brown sugar...so, made brown sugar, then made bbq sauce
> View attachment 4061036 View attachment 4061037
> And got the first coat on the bird
> View attachment 4061038


You missed a spot


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> You missed a spot


I'd still eat that


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 20, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I'd still eat that


Yeah, but how can one miss *that* spot?


----------



## see4 (Dec 20, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I'd still eat that


That's what she said.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 20, 2017)

see4 said:


> I can assume you made a foliar spray from the milk? finshaggy style.


I know I'd make a spray!


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 20, 2017)

see4 said:


> I can assume you made a foliar spray from the milk? finshaggy style.


no.. dmt..lol
finshaggy style.. I've read some of his ramblings ..


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 20, 2017)

Soooon...


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 20, 2017)

I drove to LA and picked up the Christmas Rib roast, 6.5 lb, 30 day dry aged prime grade. I can't wait



Had lunch at Howlin' Rays, Nashville hot chicken, mine was ghost and habanero pepper


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 20, 2017)

I'm going to lil Indas Christmas play .....after I finish taking a shit.

To cold to take chunker out tonight....so it's just me,sis and lil Inda....Il be filming for momma.


Hopefully there are no milfs wearing yoga pants.....that could seriously effect me filming in several ways.

Wish me luck


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 20, 2017)

Brined for 6 hrs, smoked for 4 1/2 hrs.
Grill got uncooperative at the end, so took a bit longer than expected.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 20, 2017)

srh88 said:


> That's really awesome. What do you make





see4 said:


> is that the flash forge?
> 
> watcha makin?


No I lowballed which is my issue as far as using shit firmware called makerbot this is a ctc bizer I've had a hell of a time getting this thing to just operate ha it would be nice to be able to get files and make molds for whatever part Simone needs. Right now I'm more on the aesthetic side of CF I can certainly build layers and from experience make it so the part won't fail for the application but I don't have pre preg carbon or an autoclave so my tolerances as far as reproducible strength with given moduluses are all over the place. I was making parts for American cup boats at my last job and had access to everything I would need to do an off shoot company but didn't utilize it and moved back into making arms and legs. The last run was more of a generic test run and made this 
I'm only running one PLA wire so I don't have a souluable support structure to make more intricate designs but in all reality that wouldn't be an option for my end use which is slapping carbon fiber on it with acrylic resin and pulling a vacuum to make the part. This was all just something to burn time when I was sober and to make the quad look better..then everyone started asking me to make stuff and here we are now


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2017)

But I forgot what it was.


----------



## see4 (Dec 20, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> No I lowballed which is my issue as far as using shit firmware called makerbot this is a ctc bizer I've had a hell of a time getting this thing to just operate ha it would be nice to be able to get files and make molds for whatever part Simone needs. Right now I'm more on the aesthetic side of CF I can certainly build layers and from experience make it so the part won't fail for the application but I don't have pre preg carbon or an autoclave so my tolerances as far as reproducible strength with given moduluses are all over the place. I was making parts for American cup boats at my last job and had access to everything I would need to do an off shoot company but didn't utilize it and moved back into making arms and legs. The last run was more of a generic test run and made this View attachment 4061082
> I'm only running one PLA wire so I don't have a souluable support structure to make more intricate designs but in all reality that wouldn't be an option for my end use which is slapping carbon fiber on it with acrylic resin and pulling a vacuum to make the part. This was all just something to burn time when I was sober and to make the quad look better..then everyone started asking me to make stuff and here we are now


holy melting batman! where are your supports? you running at 0.4 or something? you might be running a your nozzles a little hot.

I chose Simplify3d, never looked back.

Here's a test print I did with my Flashforge..


----------



## see4 (Dec 20, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> Brined for 6 hrs, smoked for 4 1/2 hrs.
> Grill got uncooperative at the end, so took a bit longer than expected.View attachment 4061075
> 
> View attachment 4061077


that looks so good, i hate you. lol


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 20, 2017)

Made it to the Christmas play ....many,many yoga pant wearing mommas here.....luckily most are wearing Christmas sweaters that cover any camel toes or beautiful skin tight ass......However, there are always a few ((DAMN)).....ones even wearing a Christmas hat.


Don't worry about wishing me luck ......I'm far to weak minded 

Smh


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 20, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Made it to the Christmas play ....many,many yoga pant wearing mommas here.....luckily most are wearing Christmas sweaters that cover any camel toes or beautiful skin tight ass......However, there are always a few ((DAMN)).....ones even wearing a Christmas hat.
> 
> 
> Don't worry about wishing me luck ......I'm far to weak minded
> ...


Which one?


----------



## Karah (Dec 20, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I drove to LA and picked up the Christmas Rib roast, 6.5 lb, 30 day dry aged prime grade. I can't wait
> View attachment 4061065
> 
> View attachment 4061066
> ...


I’m coming. And I don’t even like red meat


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 20, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> Brined for 6 hrs, smoked for 4 1/2 hrs.
> Grill got uncooperative at the end, so took a bit longer than expected.View attachment 4061075
> 
> View attachment 4061077


----------



## see4 (Dec 20, 2017)

Karah said:


> I’m coming. And I don’t even like red meat


Wait.. what? Uhh, which "coming" are you referring to? Inquiring minds want to know!

hashtag sexualharassment

*Edit*:



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Which one?


----------



## Karah (Dec 20, 2017)

see4 said:


> Wait.. what? Uhh, which "coming" are you referring to? Inquiring minds want to know!
> 
> hashtag sexualharassment
> 
> *Edit*:


The good kind.


----------



## see4 (Dec 20, 2017)

Karah said:


> The good kind.


Fantasy fulfilled.

_*turns off computer and goes to bed._


----------



## Karah (Dec 20, 2017)

see4 said:


> Fantasy fulfilled.
> 
> _*turns off computer and goes to bed._


Hopefully your dreams are sweeter than mine


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 20, 2017)

see4 said:


> Fantasy fulfilled.
> 
> _*turns off computer and goes to bed._


And may even sleep soundly in a bit.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 20, 2017)

Karah said:


> Hopefully your dreams are sweeter than mine


Cough .....COUGH!!!

*COUGH!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## see4 (Dec 20, 2017)

everyone knows my one true riu crush... sunni. but alas she's taken. lé sigh... 

besides her vagina is probably all mangled up with poppin out a baby and all...


----------



## Karah (Dec 20, 2017)

I’d like to think I’m someones wet dream


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 20, 2017)

see4 said:


> holy melting batman! where are your supports? you running at 0.4 or something? you might be running a your nozzles a little hot.
> 
> I chose Simplify3d, never looked back.
> 
> ...


Nice dude! I should have figured you had a printer. I'll look into trying to control the plate temps better, I haven't put enough time into it yet they are certainly awesome to mess around with, I never thought as a kid I'd have one so I jumped on this start up and got a unit 
I need to upgrade but like I said no supports.. I'm using it to make parts that I don't need them it would just add a headache to the next step too. I just make multiple molds and adhere these parts together with carbon strips if need be then a nice 45 carbon braid that gives that classy CF look everyone knows, I typically stay away from those intricate designs and dumb it down as much as possible. If this generates enough revenue I'll have to change my whole process and refine everything but for now it's just a half ass hobby haha


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 20, 2017)

Karah said:


> I’d like to think I’m someones wet dream


I'm here to help.


----------



## see4 (Dec 20, 2017)

Karah said:


> I’d like to think I’m someones wet dream


Uh, if that is you in your avatar, I doubt much you'll have any problem getting someone to admit that they came because of you.



Grandpapy said:


> I'm here to help.


Case in point.


Not that looks are everything...


----------



## see4 (Dec 20, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Nice dude! I should have figured you had a printer. I'll look into trying to control the plate temps better, I haven't put enough time into it yet they are certainly awesome to mess around with, I never thought as a kid I'd have one so I jumped on this start up and got a unit
> I need to upgrade but like I said no supports.. I'm using it to make parts that I don't need them it would just add a headache to the next step too. I just make multiple molds and adhere these parts together with carbon strips if need be then a nice 45 carbon braid that gives that classy CF look everyone knows, I typically stay away from those intricate designs and dumb it down as much as possible. If this generates enough revenue I'll have to change my whole process and refine everything but for now it's just a half ass hobby haha


I never really thought about making molds from my prints.. It's not a bad idea.

I've been running prints of pistol grip extensions, and have recently looked into molds. Going the pressure cast route is expensive as fuck.

And I've not had much luck with nice looking CF prints. Might have been the ABS I was using... people say to use PLA instead. I'm just not a huge PLA fan.

Looks like you're on your way though.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 20, 2017)

Karah said:


> I’d like to think I’m someones wet dream


Sunshine needs that finger of yours in him, and we all know he is the wet dream


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 20, 2017)

Karah said:


> I’d like to think I’m someones wet dream


Many do, very few make the cut.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 20, 2017)

see4 said:


> everyone knows my one true riu crush... sunni. but alas she's taken. lé sigh...
> 
> besides her vagina is probably all mangled up with poppin out a baby and all...
> 
> View attachment 4061118


LOL


----------



## Karah (Dec 20, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Sunshine needs that finger of yours in him, and we all know he is the wet dream


@srh88 is my wet dream


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 20, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Many do, very few make the cut.


By cut you mean?


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 20, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> I'm here to help.


Such a generous guy ....

Nite everyone ....PENIS!!


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 20, 2017)

Karah said:


> @srh88 is my wet dream


Mine to .....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 20, 2017)

He does have magnificent chimneys.


----------



## see4 (Dec 20, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4061140 View attachment 4061141 View attachment 4061145 View attachment 4061146 View attachment 4061147


Dude... is that your home grown?


----------



## see4 (Dec 20, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Such a generous guy ....
> 
> Nite everyone ....PENIS!!


You owe me $1.67 in royalties... because bulbous purple and penis are under copyright. Because penis.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 21, 2017)

see4 said:


> You owe me $1.67 in royalties... because bulbous purple and penis are under copyright. Because penis.


Il deduct that from what you owe me. I charge $4.00 for anyone to reply to me....and another daily charge of $6.75 to have my majestic Fuck looked upon as my Avi.

Such a majestic beast...

Pretty sure @whitebb2727 owns the words bulbous and cock.....and il see you in court over penis.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 21, 2017)

Place your bets folks,place your bets.
 
 

Looks like il have more shit to get off my shoe soon.......


WELCOME NEW MEMBER!!!!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 21, 2017)

see4 said:


> Dude... is that your home grown?


Yeah man


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 21, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Place your bets folks,place your bets.
> View attachment 4061272
> View attachment 4061273
> 
> ...



Three 23w CFL's?

where do they come up with this shit?


----------



## dstroy (Dec 21, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4061140 View attachment 4061141 View attachment 4061145 View attachment 4061146 View attachment 4061147


Dude I haven’t had pho in a year and now I need some.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 21, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Three 23w CFL's?
> 
> where do they come up with this shit?


I'm thinking a tiny brained Russian..

Someone with many many hours of free time each day.

Owns a super tiny penis and a very dirty hot tub.

Possibly saw me refer to him as a speck of shit on my boot.

Loves cock and balls.

Really loves cock and balls.

Cock and balls is his favorite meal.


I come to this conclusion because A, who else is that dumb. He must have had another sock deleted recently and figured he'd pull out another. As far as the sock name goes. He's not the brightest bulb in the room ((pun intended)).....so he named this sock after his actual set up.


And B, He really loves cock and balls.....


Il give you a hint

But I will not mention any names....Sorry not my style.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 21, 2017)

30 mi east of the Pacific Ocean, 7:39 am and it's still 23F outside. FML


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 21, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> 30 mi east of the Pacific Ocean, 7:39 am and it's still 23F outside. FML


Where's your flask to warm your bones young man??


----------



## 420God (Dec 21, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> 30 mi east of the Pacific Ocean, 7:39 am and it's still 23F outside. FML


That's our high for today.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 21, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Where's your flask to warm your bones young man??


Hitting it lightly, got shit to do today. If I was snowed in then I'd freely imbibe


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 21, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Hitting it lightly, got shit to do today. If I was snowed in then I'd freely imbibe


Awwww I see...

((Bow to a man with a plan))


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 21, 2017)

420God said:


> That's our high for today.


High here supposed to be 54 (at 3 pm)


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 21, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Three 23w CFL's?
> 
> where do they come up with this shit?


I'm pretty sure I've got a few 23w CFLs out in the garage. Three of them would be bright enough for small plants but not enough for flowering.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 21, 2017)

Made a marmite and lettuce sandwich for lunch. First time I've made myself some lunch in years. Probably won't be doing it again.


----------



## lokie (Dec 21, 2017)

There's always a learning curve. At least they're trying.


lokie said:


> Cancult said:
> 
> 
> > CFL doesn't do anything alongside a 1000w hps??
> ...




The net says Marmite is similar to Vegemite.
I've had Vegemite. so the idea of Marmite makes my taste buds want to commit *harakiri*.


tip top toker said:


> Made a marmite and lettuce sandwich for lunch. First time I've made myself some lunch in years. Probably won't be doing it again.


----------



## see4 (Dec 21, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yeah man


That is some dank dank danky dank nuggets of love.


----------



## see4 (Dec 21, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Il deduct that from what you owe me. I charge $4.00 for anyone to reply to me....and another daily charge of $6.75 to have my majestic Fuck looked upon as my Avi.
> 
> Such a majestic beast...
> 
> Pretty sure @whitebb2727 owns the words bulbous and cock.....and il see you in court over penis.


It appears you've joined us in 2015... welcome to RIU! enjoy your stay!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 21, 2017)

tip top toker said:


> Made a *marmite* and lettuce sandwich for lunch. First time I've made myself some lunch in years. Probably won't be doing it again.


I saw this post & immediately thought of this.

 

And I'm like, WTF - Rat Sandwich?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 21, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm pretty sure I've got a few 23w CFLs out in the garage. Three of them would be bright enough for small plants but not enough for flowering.


Sounds like a 6th grade science experiment. He'd get better results slicing a sweet potato in half and putting it in a bowl of water on a window sill.


Hey, all the snow melted here and it's up to 50° tomorrow!

Wife bitching I washed the truck and my daughter's car yesterday, but not her Jeep. So I guess I'll do that for a couple hours. Covered with fucking salt.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 21, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I saw this post & immediately thought of this.
> 
> View attachment 4061325
> 
> And I'm like, WTF - Rat Sandwich?


lol that's what i thought too


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 21, 2017)

Marmite is lovely stuff  Vegemite though? Ozzies are weird.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 21, 2017)

I just tried ordering the couple gifts I'm supposed to get through Amazon. Go to checkout and get an offer to save $50 by applying for an Amazon card, ok, did that. Then get an offer for Prime and free shipping, ok get that. Go to check out, everything's good, charging to the card I just was approved for. Oops, I forgot something, go add it to my cart, go to check out, now they want the card number of the card i just got approved for which I dont have..umm? Take 10 minutes to figure out how to actually talk to someone at Amazon. 15 minutes to get the moron to finally understands the problem, then he can't do anything and says "just use another card". Then he wants me to call the bank and see if they can help. NO! FUCK THAT, CANCEL THE CARD, CANCEL PRIME AND GO FUCK YOURSELF. No ones getting gifts, fuck it. I hate this time of year.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 21, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Sounds like a 6th grade science experiment. He'd get better results slicing a sweet potato in half and putting it in a bowl of water on a window sill.
> 
> 
> Hey, all the snow melted here and it's up to 50° tomorrow!
> ...


I always bought 3 months of unlimited car washes at the drive through cat wash around this time of year. I'd go through once a week, well worth it, imo.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 21, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> NO! FUCK THAT, CANCEL THE CARD, CANCEL PRIME AND GO FUCK YOURSELF. No ones getting gifts, fuck it. I hate this time of year.


OMG this cracked me up!


----------



## dstroy (Dec 21, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I just tried ordering the couple gifts I'm supposed to get through Amazon. Go to checkout and get an offer to save $50 by applying for an Amazon card, ok, did that. Then get an offer for Prime and free shipping, ok get that. Go to check out, everything's good, charging to the card I just was approved for. Oops, I forgot something, go add it to my cart, go to check out, now they want the card number of the card i just got approved for which I dont have..umm? Take 10 minutes to figure out how to actually talk to someone at Amazon. 15 minutes to get the moron to finally understands the problem, then he can't do anything and says "just use another card". Then he wants me to call the bank and see if they can help. NO! FUCK THAT, CANCEL THE CARD, CANCEL PRIME AND GO FUCK YOURSELF. No ones getting gifts, fuck it. I hate this time of year.


At least you stayed calm until they told you to call the bank.

Amazons store cards are ran by synchrony bank anyway, and their customer service suuuuuuuuucks. Even at the 0% interest rates or whatever it’s not worth the hassle of dealing with them.

One time, they didn’t take the payment out I scheduled for TWELVE business days. I paid off that acct and closed it shortly thereafter. Ain’t nobody got time for that shit.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 21, 2017)

Amazon usually isn't the best deal on the internet. 
In other words, "free shipping" isn't really free.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 21, 2017)

dstroy said:


> At least you stayed calm until they told you to call the bank.
> 
> Amazons store cards are ran by synchrony bank anyway, and their customer service suuuuuuuuucks. Even at the 0% interest rates or whatever it’s not worth the hassle of dealing with them.
> 
> One time, they didn’t take the payment out I scheduled for TWELVE business days. I paid off that acct and closed it shortly thereafter. Ain’t nobody got time for that shit.


I was going to cancel it all once I got my shit anyway.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 21, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Amazon usually isn't the best deal on the internet.
> In other words, "free shipping" isn't really free.


 You want me to do online comparison shopping?


----------



## lokie (Dec 21, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Amazon usually isn't the best deal on the internet.
> In other words, "free shipping" isn't really free.


True. However convenience and one stop shopping has benefits i.e. WallyMart.
Put my info in on one site as opposed to entering it all over the net?

Sometimes you can get better deals even through Amazon by checking out the
"more buying options" .


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 21, 2017)

welp, you know you gonna have a bad night, when not even when you walk in the door, you name has changed already for the evening....ugh

yep there is start for a wonderful evening last night

on a good note the beer was cold.....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 21, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I always bought 3 months of unlimited car washes at the drive through cat wash around this time of year. I'd go through once a week, well worth it, imo.


Heated garage at the other place. Part of the method to my madness remodeling last year.
  

Warm and looking good.


----------



## see4 (Dec 21, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Amazon usually isn't the best deal on the internet.
> In other words, "free shipping" isn't really free.


Ya know... I've been noticing that lately.

I've been a prime member for like 5 years now and I order a lot from amazon, including Pantry.

But lately I've been finding that "2 day shipping" means something different to Amazon, usually arriving 4-7 days after purchase.

Each time it happens though, I call and get 1 free month of prime tacked on the end of my 'contract'. So far this year, I've added 5 months to the end of my term..

I don't let businesses get away with anything these days.


----------



## see4 (Dec 21, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Heated garage at the other place. Part of the method to my madness remodeling last year.
> View attachment 4061346 View attachment 4061347
> 
> Warm and looking good.


your house makes me jelly. love your driveway! and your garage is cozy looking.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 21, 2017)

see4 said:


> your house makes me jelly. love your driveway! and your garage is cozy looking.


Have you seen his grill?


----------



## Mrniceguy420rj (Dec 21, 2017)

Hit my babby with some cold water and continuing the flush. She is my first monster crop and i successfully cloned this one in when she was already in flower for 5 weeks. And it worked along with my monster cropped animal cookies and pineapple express bot also took to thE monster cropp


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 21, 2017)

Mrniceguy420rj said:


> Hit my babby with some cold water and continuing the flush. She is my first monster crop and i successfully cloned this one in when she was already in flower for 5 weeks. And it worked along with my monster cropped animal cookies and pineapple express bot also took to thE monster cropp


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 21, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I just tried ordering the couple gifts I'm supposed to get through Amazon. Go to checkout and get an offer to save $50 by applying for an Amazon card, ok, did that. Then get an offer for Prime and free shipping, ok get that. Go to check out, everything's good, charging to the card I just was approved for. Oops, I forgot something, go add it to my cart, go to check out, now they want the card number of the card i just got approved for which I dont have..umm? Take 10 minutes to figure out how to actually talk to someone at Amazon. 15 minutes to get the moron to finally understands the problem, then he can't do anything and says "just use another card". Then he wants me to call the bank and see if they can help. NO! FUCK THAT, CANCEL THE CARD, CANCEL PRIME AND GO FUCK YOURSELF. No ones getting gifts, fuck it. I hate this time of year.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 21, 2017)

Just got done chopping lots of veggies and fresh herbs and spices .....dropped a nice roast in the middle of it and stuck it in the oven ......back to work now

Can't wait to smell the house when I get home


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 21, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Heated garage at the other place. Part of the method to my madness remodeling last year.
> View attachment 4061346 View attachment 4061347
> 
> Warm and looking good.


I gave up on being jealous of you.....all kinds of hard work and cool shit ....plus you wave at cars while your stoned in your driveway....I can't compete with that.


How is your wife feeling BTW?

Hope she is feeling better for the holidays buddy.


----------



## Mrniceguy420rj (Dec 21, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


>


Lmao well. With that she went threw i wouldn't be surprised my ballast shorted out on me and i couldn't get a new one for about a week so it was in bare minimal light. But just because she is not pretty doesn't mean she does not smell and taste quite splendid but love the waterworld clip i used to watch that movie when i would bake and relax befor bed that and indian in the cupboard best lmao


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 21, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I gave up on being jealous of you.....all kinds of hard work and cool shit ....plus you wave at cars while your stoned in your driveway....I can't compete with that.
> 
> 
> How is your wife feeling BTW?
> ...


Everybody's good. Planning on Asian for Christmas. Hope that doesn't sound blasphemous cause we're having it anyway. Lol.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 21, 2017)

Mrniceguy420rj said:


> Lmao well. With that she went threw i wouldn't be surprised my ballast shorted out on me and i couldn't get a new one for about a week so it was in bare minimal light. But just because she is not pretty doesn't mean she does not smell and taste quite splendid but love the waterworld clip i used to watch that movie when i would bake and relax befor bed that and indian in the cupboard best lmao


Its not ready. Looks like it needs weeks to go. You shouldn't be flushing and if you are going to flush, don't do it till she looks ready. Then flush for a week or so.

But I don't flush at all, ever! The only reason you should have to flush is because you over fertilized. And if that's the case, you fucked up by trying to over feed. Which means you got a lot more learning to do.

Not trying to be an ass, just calling it like I see it.


----------



## 420God (Dec 21, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Everybody's good. Planning on Asian for Christmas. Hope that doesn't sound blasphemous cause we're having it anyway. Lol.


That's what we're doing! Egg rolls, crab ragoon, etc...


----------



## Mrniceguy420rj (Dec 21, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Its not ready. Looks like it needs weeks to go. You shouldn't be flushing and if you are going to flush, don't do it till she looks ready. Then flush for a week or so.
> 
> But I don't flush at all, ever! The only reason you should have to flush is because you over fertilized. And if that's the case, you fucked up by trying to over feed. Which means you got a lot more learning to do.
> 
> Not trying to be an ass, just calling it like I see it.


Thank you much i tank no disrespect and i shall reintroduce the nuits seriously thank you brotha


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 21, 2017)

Mrniceguy420rj said:


> Thank you much i tank no disrespect and i shall reintroduce the nuits seriously thank you brotha


I'll tell you how to know when she is done just by looking at her. Of course, it's best to use a scope to look at the trichomes. But if you don't own a scope then the way to tell is when all the white hairs have turned brown and started to recede back into the calyx. After that the calyx will start to swell. THATS when shes done. At that point. if you feel so inclined, you can start to give her plain water for another week. but no need to flush.





Notice how you don't see long white hairs and the calyx's are fat?


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 21, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Everybody's good. Planning on Asian for Christmas. Hope that doesn't sound blasphemous cause we're having it anyway. Lol.


Good to hear


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 21, 2017)

Momma is making homemade chocolate chip cookies .....warm delicious chocolate chip cookies....I'd go ahead and injur myself here at work to get home faster.....but I work for my family ....and they're Portuguese.....so a beer and a band aid fixes everything...il just finish my work day as scheduled.


Roast,vegetables and chocolate chip cookies.....can't wait


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 21, 2017)

So I reluctantly went out to see if I could find the stuff i didn't order from Amazon. Had to go to the shopping center from hell. It was originally just a supermarket 25 years ago, since then they built a Wally World and strip mall connecting to the supermarket, and they built another shopping area across the street, but never did any appreciable traffic improvements, so it's a traffic nightmare. It's right off the highway and just over the state border, so all the surrounding assholes come here to shop. I never found the shit I was looking for, but I got a blueberry pie, so not a complete loss. I start heading home and the guy in the lane next to me, but slightly ahead of me, keeps swerving into my lane. I'm trying to watch him so he doesn't hit me, just as someone else further up in his lane cuts into our lane and traffic comes to a stop, so I end up rear ending the chick in front of me. Nothing major, paint damage on hers, i cracked my grill. I have to argue with her to go up to the next side road and get off the main road so we're not screwing up traffic. I fill out my info, go to get hers ands she says she called the police...WTF!? So we wait. 2 cruisers show up, one cop I've had words with.. great , they get annoyed when they realize it was such a minor accident. She corroborates my story, she saw the guy swerving and she even thought he was going to hit me, so that was cool. I tried getting her to go get an estimate so I could just pay, it was just painting a bumper, but she said she "felt better" dealing with insurance, fucking millennials. I tried explaining I'll get years of surcharges that'll cost more than the few hundred out of pocket, but it didn't go. Bitch. I didn't remember I had $700 in the glove box I was supposed to deposit, I could've been done right there for a couple Benjis, everyone likes cash, so fuck me there. Then i get home and realize the blueberry pie flew off my seat and got crushed. . So, fuck it, I have enough booze, beer and weed to stay numb for a couple days, I'm gonna go mix a gallon of white Russian eat some sloppy pie.


----------



## 757growin (Dec 21, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Momma is making homemade chocolate chip cookies .....warm delicious chocolate chip cookies....I'd go ahead and injur myself here at work to get home faster.....but I work for my family ....and they're Portuguese.....so a beer and a band aid fixes everything...il just finish my work day as scheduled.
> 
> 
> Roast,vegetables and chocolate chip cookies.....can't wait


I love Portuguese food. Almejas en salsa Verde may be my all time favorite dish. With a crusty bread. Newark nj has some great Portuguese restaurants. Wish they had some in so cal.


----------



## Karah (Dec 21, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Momma is making homemade chocolate chip cookies .....warm delicious chocolate chip cookies....I'd go ahead and injur myself here at work to get home faster.....but I work for my family ....and they're Portuguese.....so a beer and a band aid fixes everything...il just finish my work day as scheduled.
> 
> 
> Roast,vegetables and chocolate chip cookies.....can't wait


I like cookies


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 21, 2017)

That Fuck X mas video was funny! Tripped out too. I distributed all zee x mas gifts and cards ro my closest colleagues at work . I figured I would do it today so they have one day to feel guilty enough to get me something. Lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 21, 2017)

One colleague called out sick and I’m left with his card!!! I whiteout his name now I have to decide who gets it . Is this tacky looking? Lol


----------



## lokie (Dec 21, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That Fuck X mas video was funny! Tripped out too. I distributed all zee x mas gifts and cards ro my closest colleagues at work . I figured I would do it today so they have one day to feel guilty enough to get me something. Lol.


I like the way you think.

I used to buy my sister gifts that I thought she would not use. That way when she ignored or rejected them I could have them. Sometimes it worked and sometimes it did not.


----------



## lokie (Dec 21, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> One colleague called out sick and I’m left with his card!!! I whiteout his name now I have to decide who gets it . Is this tacky looking? Lol
> View attachment 4061463
> 
> View attachment 4061464


It portrays more passion than this.





This painting by New York abstract artist Barnett Newman sold for a record $43.8 million at Sotheby's in 2013. Onement Vi, a 8.5ft by 10ft dark blue canvas with Newman's distinctive "zip" running through the center, was painted in 1953. It is the last of six pieces that the artist created for his Onement series. Four of the oil on canvas paintings are now owned by museums.

We are not saying that it's a bad painting, but $43 million for a blue canvas does seem like a lot.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 21, 2017)

lokie said:


> It portrays more passion than this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


boy talk about blowing a load.....here lets pay 43mil for a blue canvas with a white strip in it....sure.....fukn rich ass wipes


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 21, 2017)

Lokie your hysterical! LOL. There is so much shitty art in museums that looks like totally worthless but costs millions it makes me cringe! That art world is such a rich cliche of pretentious assholes. Then you go the museums and see this shit being guarded! It’s unbelievable !!


----------



## 420God (Dec 21, 2017)

Wife and daughter are baking away. House smells great.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 21, 2017)

These cookies are fasinating! Is this a camera trick 420god? How could the kisses not melt? I guess you indented them prior to cooking? Very creative wreath cookies. Would you be so kind to share the recipe?
Cheers.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 21, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I just tried ordering the couple gifts I'm supposed to get through Amazon. Go to checkout and get an offer to save $50 by applying for an Amazon card, ok, did that. Then get an offer for Prime and free shipping, ok get that. Go to check out, everything's good, charging to the card I just was approved for. Oops, I forgot something, go add it to my cart, go to check out, now they want the card number of the card i just got approved for which I dont have..umm? Take 10 minutes to figure out how to actually talk to someone at Amazon. 15 minutes to get the moron to finally understands the problem, then he can't do anything and says "just use another card". Then he wants me to call the bank and see if they can help. NO! FUCK THAT, CANCEL THE CARD, CANCEL PRIME AND GO FUCK YOURSELF. No ones getting gifts, fuck it. I hate this time of year.


My wife told me to apply for that card, so I read some reviews and they were all bad. Seems like the chase card customer service sucks ass. So I said fuck it, I don't need the headache.


----------



## 420God (Dec 21, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> These cookies are fasinating! Is this a camera trick 420god? How could the kisses not melt? I guess you indented them prior to cooking? Very creative wreath cookies. Would you be so kind to share the recipe?
> Cheers.


They put the kisses on after they're baked but right before they harden up. The wreaths are made from melting a bag of marshmellows in the microwave for a few seconds then mix in food coloring and cornflakes.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2017)

420God said:


> They put the kisses on after they're baked but right before they harden up. The wreaths are made from melting a bag of marshmellows in the microwave for a few seconds then mix in food coloring and cornflakes.


 Ooohhh ... putting the kisses on right before they harden up

heehee

I wondered about the wreaths too ... corn flakes, genius


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 21, 2017)

Karah said:


> I like cookies


I like you ......but no, you can't have any of my cookies.




Ever


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 21, 2017)

Dinner was good....cookies were bomb ....nice eating a hot bowl of food after being in the cold all day.

So now I'm fat and happy and off to bed early. Gotta get up real early tomo.


Nite guys and gals 


Penis !!!!!!


----------



## neosapien (Dec 21, 2017)

420God said:


> Wife and daughter are baking away. House smells great.
> 
> View attachment 4061503 View attachment 4061505 View attachment 4061506


Those peanut butter thumbprints are my absolute favorite. Unless they're sugar cookies in disguise. Then they can die!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2017)

neosapien said:


> Those peanut butter thumbprints are my absolute favorite. Unless they're sugar cookies in disguise. Then they can die!


no way! Sugar cookies rule. And those wreath cookies (will they get little red sugarberries?) are inspired.

Now if you want to get in touch with your inner Austrian, the sovereign nut for cookies is the hazelnut. 

These are Vanillekipferl (vanilla crescents), essentially ground hazelnut held together with sugar, butter and a grudging pinch of flour. Gimme a plate of those and a steinful of Irish Cream ... to really plus the nationally mixed metaphor ... .


----------



## 420God (Dec 21, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> no way! Sugar cookies rule. And those wreath cookies (will they get little red sugarberries?) are inspired.


Ran out of candies and had to use red frosting.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 21, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> no way! Sugar cookies rule. And those wreath cookies (will they get little red sugarberries?) are inspired.
> 
> Now if you want to get in touch with your inner Austrian, the sovereign nut for cookies is the hazelnut.
> 
> These are Vanillekipferl (vanilla crescents), essentially ground hazelnut held together with sugar, butter and a grudging pinch of flour. Gimme a plate of those and a steinful of Irish Cream ... to really plus the nationally mixed metaphor ... .


I had way too many Pace brand cookies back in the day and got sicker than I've ever been for 3 days. Can not eat sugar cookies to this day. 

My mom makes something like that but uses almonds and calls them Almond Crescents.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 21, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I had way too many Pace brand cookies back in the day and got sicker than I've ever been for 3 days. Can not eat sugar cookies to this day.
> 
> My mom makes something like that but uses almonds and calls them Almond Crescents.


Is your girl gunna let you have a threesome again? Don't lie, let me smell your dick. Have you ever been with chick that smells your dick everyday to make sure you haven't been in any other bitches? My buddy's x used to do that....sad


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 21, 2017)

Almond biscotti for the win


----------



## Karah (Dec 21, 2017)

Your guys’ wives are the shit. I need to up my game now, jeez.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 21, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Is your girl gunna let you have a threesome again? Don't lie, let me smell your dick. Have you ever been with chick that smells your dick everyday to make sure you haven't been in any other bitches? My buddy's x used to do that....sad


I'm not sure. I'm easing into it. It needs to unfold organically like it did last time. With a fun night and a metric fuckton of beer.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 21, 2017)

neosapien said:


> I'm not sure. I'm easing into it. It needs to unfold organically like it did last time. With a fun night and a metric fuckton of beer.


Stay away from the o'douls.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 21, 2017)

Karah said:


> Your guys’ wives are the shit. I need to up my game now, jeez.


My girl promised me a threesome, that was one of my conditions to being in a relationship. Even now years later, she still says it will happen one day. You need to lie to your man more.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> My girl promised me a threesome, that was one of my conditions to being in a relationship. Even now years later, she still says it will happen one day. You need to lie to your man more.


Drink yourself crosseyed. Bam. "Who'sh yer cute friend?"


----------



## Karah (Dec 21, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> My girl promised me a threesome, that was one of my conditions to being in a relationship. Even now years later, she still says it will happen one day. You need to lie to your man more.


I don’t like sharing, plus I’m enough to handle already


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 21, 2017)

Karah said:


> I don’t like sharing, plus I’m enough to handle already


That's what every boring girl says.... haven't you ever wanted to get demolished by a black guy while your husband holds your hand? You can have all of that. You just have to ease into it with vagina first, Don't shut doors on yourself. Sometimes you gotta lick a pussy to get the biggest blackest dick you've ever had.


----------



## Karah (Dec 21, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> That's what every boring girl says.... haven't you ever wanted to get demolished by a black guy while your husband holds your hand? You can have all of that. You just have to ease into it with vagina first, Don't shut doors on yourself. Sometimes you gotta lick a pussy to get the biggest blackest dick you've ever had.


Maybe I’m boring, idk. But he’d gloriously cum every fucking time. 

I need to sucker someone into marrying me first before I call someone husband, also.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 21, 2017)

Karah said:


> Maybe I’m boring, idk. But he’d gloriously cum every fucking time.
> 
> I need to sucker someone into marrying me first before I call someone husband, also.


I'm down, let's have some kids and collect some food stamps. You wont!


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 21, 2017)

LOL


----------



## Karah (Dec 21, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm down, let's have some kids and collect some food stamps. You wont!


But what if I’m really a dude..


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 21, 2017)

Karah said:


> But what if I’m really a dude..


I'll still fuck you, I just won't tell anyone.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 21, 2017)

Karah said:


> But what if I’m really a dude..


Dudes have kids and get food stamps


----------



## lokie (Dec 21, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> no way! Sugar cookies rule. And those wreath cookies (will they get little red sugarberries?) are inspired.
> 
> Now if you want to get in touch with your inner Austrian, the sovereign nut for cookies is the hazelnut.
> 
> These are Vanillekipferl (vanilla crescents), essentially ground hazelnut held together with sugar, butter and a grudging pinch of flour. Gimme a plate of those and a steinful of Irish Cream ... to really plus the nationally mixed metaphor ... .


mmmmm hazelnuts. my fave.

I go bananas for hazelnuts.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/upsidedown-hazelnut-banana-cake-recipe-2125503


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 21, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Dudes have kids and get food stamps


----------



## Karah (Dec 21, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I'll still fuck you, I just won't tell anyone.


I don’t know if I should feel flattered orrrrr...


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 21, 2017)

Karah said:


> I don’t know if I should feel flattered orrrrr...


I'm the type of man women dream about, of course you should be flattered. I've been paying more attention to you as of late , It's safe to say you're comming up in life.


----------



## Karah (Dec 21, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm the type of man women dream about, of course you should be flattered. I've been paying more attention to you as of late , It's safe to say you're comming up in life.


Of course you’re going to pay attention to me. All I talk about is butt stuff.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 21, 2017)

Infant segregation? That's horrible. It's not like they'll make noise or messes


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 21, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Infant segregation? That's horrible. It's not like they'll make noise or messes


Lmfao.... that's why I love you.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 21, 2017)

Karah said:


> I don’t know if I should feel flattered orrrrr...


I'd go with orrrrrr.


----------



## see4 (Dec 21, 2017)

Karah said:


> Of course you’re going to pay attention to me. All I talk about is butt stuff.


Lemmi get in on some of this action. I'm cute. I swear.


----------



## see4 (Dec 22, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Momma is making homemade chocolate chip cookies .....warm delicious chocolate chip cookies....I'd go ahead and injur myself here at work to get home faster.....but I work for my family ....and they're Portuguese.....so a beer and a band aid fixes everything...il just finish my work day as scheduled.
> 
> 
> Roast,vegetables and chocolate chip cookies.....can't wait


voce fala?


----------



## see4 (Dec 22, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Is your girl gunna let you have a threesome again? Don't lie, let me smell your dick. Have you ever been with chick that smells your dick everyday to make sure you haven't been in any other bitches? My buddy's x used to do that....sad


I feel like if I had a girl need to do that every day, I'd just let her wet my knob a bit while she's down there. I'd never have to look elsewhere.

hashtag sexualharassment


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 22, 2017)

see4 said:


> I feel like if I had a girl need to do that every day, I'd just let her wet my knob a bit while she's down there. I'd never have to look elsewhere.
> 
> hashtag sexualharassment


I advised my buddy not to wash his nuts for a week. I also taught him how to wipe his ass from the back to the front. I don't know if he used any of my moves but they broke up shortly after.


----------



## see4 (Dec 22, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I advised my buddy not to wash his nuts for a week. I also taught him how to wipe his ass from the back to the front. I don't know if he used any of my moves but they broke up shortly after.


damnit... im on my other laptop again... if i were on my imac id get you that coveted Comment of the Day award.

very well deserved sir.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 22, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I advised my buddy not to wash his nuts for a week. I also taught him how to wipe his ass from the back to the front. I don't know if he used any of my moves but they broke up shortly after.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 22, 2017)

Karah said:


> But what if I’m really a dude..


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Dec 22, 2017)

twistedvinesofbud said:


> Im building shitter shelves for my girlfriends parents and cousin. Nothing special I'll post pics when they are finished to the rough side and after christmas I'll postem when they are painted. I wanted to do some badass woodworking skills on it. But they want basic country rustic shit. SMH!  I still get to build something though.
> 
> Merry Christmas


   

The only thing left is for them to paint them. They are completely sanded and ready for their toilet! 

The shitter shelf is here! Lol


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 22, 2017)

I've accomplished getting a hangover. What's left of the pitcher of white Russian taunted me into nausea when I opened the fridge. When i was younger I woulda dived back in for breakfast, but I think my body might shut down if I tried that now. Just downed some greasy sausage, eggs bathed in butter and some double strength coffee, now I'm burning a fatty. Gotta go work on my snowblower.... again. Have i mentioned how much I hate winter?


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 22, 2017)

Freezing my ass off today.....holy shit balls.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 22, 2017)

see4 said:


> voce fala?


Pouco, Nae muito


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 22, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Is your girl gunna let you have a threesome again? Don't lie, let me smell your dick. Have you ever been with chick that smells your dick everyday to make sure you haven't been in any other bitches? My buddy's x used to do that....sad


Hhhmmmmm do I dare.....





Insert chick smelling cock and balls 







* HERE*


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 22, 2017)

Karah said:


> Of course you’re going to pay attention to me. All I talk about is butt stuff.


Good point


----------



## 420God (Dec 22, 2017)

6 deer to pick up in 2 counties today.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 22, 2017)

twistedvinesofbud said:


> View attachment 4061676 View attachment 4061676 View attachment 4061677
> 
> The only thing left is for them to paint them. They are completely sanded and ready for their toilet!
> 
> The shitter shelf is here! Lol


I'd have to try copping a squat on that thing ......and dropping a long distance deuce.......what if I miss you ask......no worries, I have a 6 year old to blame.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 22, 2017)

420God said:


> 6 deer to pick up in 2 counties today.
> 
> View attachment 4061711


When is bring Inda to work day?

We could pick up some dead animals....eat all your wife's cookies...and I can bring some drugs and guns to take out a few road signs while we work......


Disclaimer: I have no drugs or guns.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 22, 2017)

Almost done wrapping gifts for the holidays
 

Disclaimer: no drugs at all


----------



## 420God (Dec 22, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> When is bring Inda to work day?
> 
> We could pick up some dead animals....eat all your wife's cookies...and I can bring some drugs and guns to take out a few road signs while we work......
> 
> ...


Summers are best. I pass by dozens of lakes with good fishing. I can also keep the windows down so the smell isn't so bad.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 22, 2017)

420God said:


> 6 deer to pick up in 2 counties today.
> 
> View attachment 4061711


A little easier when they're frozen?


----------



## 420God (Dec 22, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> A little easier when they're frozen?


Lol, I've found them propped up like that. They're a lot harder to move around when they're stiff. They don't stack well in the trailer and they're a bitch to drag into the woods, they get hung up on everything.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 22, 2017)

420God said:


> 6 deer to pick up in 2 counties today.
> 
> View attachment 4061711


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2017)

Went to Disneyland, Steakhouse 55


Led off with (which I highly recommend)


Then there was the ceremonial gifting of the knife, great gift, very thoughtful of them.

Then they brought me this


Dessert was a wonderful cheese plate and the Inniskillin Eis Wein

I was so stuffed


----------



## dstroy (Dec 22, 2017)

I did a thing!


----------



## 420God (Dec 22, 2017)

dstroy said:


> I did a thing!
> 
> View attachment 4061808


You deserve a sticker.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 22, 2017)

dstroy said:


> I did a thing!
> 
> View attachment 4061808


nice job


----------



## dstroy (Dec 22, 2017)

420God said:


> You deserve a sticker.
> View attachment 4061821


Thanks dude, I like stickers.... got any banana ones? 



BudmanTX said:


> nice job


Thanks!


----------



## 420God (Dec 22, 2017)

dstroy said:


> Thanks dude, I like stickers.... got any banana ones?


Those are only for A+'s.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 22, 2017)

420God said:


> Those are only for A+'s.


 

But... they don't even give out A+ at the school I'm at now...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 22, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Went to Disneyland, Steakhouse 55
> View attachment 4061774
> 
> Led off with (which I highly recommend)
> ...


We should hang out - your pic's make me both hungry and thirsty.

BTW, thank you so much for the Christmas Card - very thoughtful of you my dear.

In reciprocation I contributed to your in box.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We should hang out - your pic's make me both hungry and thirsty.
> 
> BTW, thank you so much for the Christmas Card - very thoughtful of you my dear.
> 
> In reciprocation I contributed to your in box.


If you ever get down this way 

BTW turns out the restaurant sent this home with us to eat with the left over steak. It's a 24 layer cake.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 22, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Went to Disneyland, Steakhouse 55
> View attachment 4061774
> 
> Led off with (which I highly recommend)
> ...


yum

you do realize i haven't eatin dinner yet...lol...

making me freaking hungry...

now i want steak

crap..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 22, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> yum
> 
> you do realize i haven't eatin dinner yet...lol...
> 
> ...


Moose back strap and Dungeness crab defrosting as we speak.
Dinner is at 1830 sharp. 

@curious2garden, are you listening?
We'll save you a chair.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Moose back strap and Dungeness crab defrosting as we speak.
> Dinner is at 1830 sharp.


Oh my yes that mooooooose mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 22, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> If you ever get down this way
> 
> BTW turns out the restaurant sent this home with us to eat with the left over steak. It's a 24 layer cake.
> View attachment 4061925


Damn that's a big ol hunk of cake.. 

I'd eat that!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 22, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Moose back strap and Dungeness crab defrosting as we speak.
> Dinner is at 1830 sharp.
> 
> @curious2garden, are you listening?
> We'll save you a chair.


ok you got me at the moose too...

i'll bring the Jameson.........


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 22, 2017)

My sister gave me her POS Ford Tempo that had been sitting for years after I asked if I could take some parts off of it for my deathmobile. 

Well I got that clapped out POS running lol. I'm charging a donor battery and we'll see if I can drive it out of there tomorrow. I was just going to rob the seats and stuff out of it but this is much more fun.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 22, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> ok you got me at the moose too...
> 
> i'll bring the Jameson.........


Jameson is a bit sweet for me - I'm a Gin & tonic or Chardonnay guy actually.
But you're welcome none the less.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 22, 2017)

dstroy said:


> I did a thing!
> 
> View attachment 4061808



*FUCK YEAH!!!!*


 Stay in school, farming is hard work.


----------



## dux (Dec 22, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Moose back strap and Dungeness crab defrosting as we speak.
> Dinner is at 1830 sharp.
> 
> @curious2garden, are you listening?
> We'll save you a chair.


Damn... save me a spot too! 
No moose and sure as fuck no crab around here!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 22, 2017)

dux said:


> Damn... save me a spot too!
> No moose and sure as fuck no crab around here!


I'm sure that the nearest redneck bar would have no shortage of crabs. 

But here's the kind you really want.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm sure that the nearest redneck bar would have no shortage of crabs.
> 
> But here's the kind you really want.
> 
> View attachment 4061983


Ahhh he looks like he needs a knife!





It's only fair if they can fight back


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 22, 2017)

Jameson's is so light-bodied, I like whiskey that burns a bit


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 22, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Jameson's is so light-bodied, I like whiskey that burns a bit


I think too much came out my nose in my late teens-early 20's.
The smell alone turns me off now


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I think too much came out my nose in my late teens-early 20's.
> The smell alone turns me off now


Walnuts were mine


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 22, 2017)

Sloe gin, even seeing the printed name makes me a tad queasy


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Sloe gin, even seeing the printed name makes me a tad queasy


Taking note, stock up on sloe gin


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 22, 2017)

Lips that touch sloe gin shall never touch mine


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 22, 2017)

Sloe gin is novice level


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 22, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Walnuts were mine


That happened to me too when I was a kid...I outgrew it though only recently.


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Dec 22, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Sloe gin is novice level



Once you get sick off of sloe gin you will never touch it again.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> That happened to me too when I was a kid...I outgrew it though only recently.


I just managed to approximate to Pecans.. and I'm like crypt keeper old


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 22, 2017)

The higher the proof and the lower the sugar the better off ye be


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 22, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Sloe gin is novice level


16 yo, right about novice level, esp in 1966


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 23, 2017)

Gin always reminds me of 





Ever eat a Pine tree? Many parts are edible.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 23, 2017)

twistedvinesofbud said:


> View attachment 4061676 View attachment 4061676 View attachment 4061677
> 
> The only thing left is for them to paint them. They are completely sanded and ready for their toilet!
> 
> The shitter shelf is here! Lol


That's fucking brilliant. I am inspired for the basement. I'm getting my rule out of the truck immediately.

Thinking double shelf there.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 23, 2017)

twistedvinesofbud said:


> View attachment 4061676 View attachment 4061676 View attachment 4061677
> 
> The only thing left is for them to paint them. They are completely sanded and ready for their toilet!
> 
> The shitter shelf is here! Lol


Looks nice ( white pine/spruce) , tapered legs, eased the edges, should be lite and easy to move. Sweet! 

One question , what are the two black marks at each end of the table, tool marks from the router base?


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Dec 23, 2017)

One question , what are the two black marks at each end of the table, tool marks from the router base?[/QUOTE]

The black marks/lines are for reference, I used gorrilla glue and 1 inch brad nails to secure the top to the C shape frame. Without a line of reference, I would miss more than I would hit. I was going to go all out and use dovetail ends. But here is my theory with this build they wanted simple, light duty, and old fashioned look. They got simple and still very sturdy.

Here is What I used to build this:
All bought from home depot
1- panel 18x 48- less than 10 bucks
1 1x4 7 ft long- about 6 bucks
1 pkg of 100 count 1 in brad nails 7.99 I think.
1 all purpose gorrilla wood glue. About 6.00
Wood putty 6.97

I used some of the scrap pieces for the sides and faceplate on the botbit. The pic is the plu from home depot.


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Dec 23, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Looks nice ( white pine/spruce) , tapered legs, eased the edges, should be lite and easy to move. Sweet!
> 
> One question , what are the two black marks at each end of the table, tool marks from the router base?


Thank you bareback


The boards are select pine. It is very light and sturdy for a soft wood.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That's fucking brilliant. I am inspired for the basement. I'm getting my rule out of the truck immediately.
> 
> Thinking double shelf there.


 for an upper-upper decker!


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 23, 2017)

twistedvinesofbud said:


> One question , what are the two black marks at each end of the table, tool marks from the router base?


The black marks/lines are for reference, I used gorrilla glue and 1 inch brad nails to secure the top to the C shape frame. Without a line of reference, I would miss more than I would hit. I was going to go all out and use dovetail ends. But here is my theory with this build they wanted simple, light duty, and old fashioned look. They got simple and still very sturdy.

Here is What I used to build this:
All bought from home depot
1- panel 18x 48- less than 10 bucks
1 1x4 7 ft long- about 6 bucks
1 pkg of 100 count 1 in brad nails 7.99 I think.
1 all purpose gorrilla wood glue. About 6.00
Wood putty 6.97

I used some of the scrap pieces for the sides and faceplate on the botbit. The pic is the plu from home depot.[/QUOTE]

I used gorilla glue to build a very nice 2017 for myself.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I used gorilla glue to build a very nice 2017 for myself.


LOL pair it with 25 mg of Benadryl for reduced piquancy in 2018


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> The black marks/lines are for reference, I used gorrilla glue and 1 inch brad nails to secure the top to the C shape frame. Without a line of reference, I would miss more than I would hit. I was going to go all out and use dovetail ends. But here is my theory with this build they wanted simple, light duty, and old fashioned look. They got simple and still very sturdy.
> 
> Here is What I used to build this:
> All bought from home depot
> ...


Those better be hand-forged nails


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 23, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Ever eat a Pine tree? Many parts are edible.


"If you know how to make the sauce..." -Richard Greene


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 23, 2017)

TLDR: Spent $900 getting truck ready to go, 2 hours from home blew a gasket, going to miss youngest daughter's first Christmas.

Yeah, I finally got all caught up on this thread. Been a busy few days getting ready to leave for Christmas at my families 7 hrs away. Schedule is check into hotel, dinner at Moms tonight, Grandmas traditional Christmas eve dinner, Christmas breakfast at dads, drive home day after. Girls have been up there all week with grandparents.
Spent last 2 days running around getting truck fixed, and reservoirs set up for all the girls. $450 on truck, oil change, 3 coils, 4wd transfer case motor. Spent another $460 on 2 new tires(other 2 still half new) going to great white north, all ready.
Got 2 hours from home, chugging up a hill (pulling enclosed trailer) and suddenly Blue smoke blowing out the back. I'm thinking oh s*** blew rings or main seal or worse. Get pulled over and nothing coming out exhaust, (kinda better) just dripping onto and burning. Looked underneath, hard to find anything as the whole bottom is covered in oil. Drive another mile to the next exit, didnt want to check on steep decline, get it shut off check the oil, and actually didn't lose that much, and leak seems to have slowed. Turned around and nursed it back home, no going into overdrive, lotsa nasty looks on interstate. Stopped once and added a quart. Lost 2 quarts getting home.
Only other vehicle right now is red car the deer killed, still driveable, but not far and not at night.
So now going to miss the youngests first Christmas. At least she's with all my family...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 23, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I used gorilla glue to build a very nice 2017 for myself.


We see what you did there .


----------



## 420God (Dec 23, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> TLDR: Spent $900 getting truck ready to go, 2 hours from home blew a gasket, going to miss youngest daughter's first Christmas.
> 
> Yeah, I finally got all caught up on this thread. Been a busy few days getting ready to leave for Christmas at my families 7 hrs away. Schedule is check into hotel, dinner at Moms tonight, Grandmas traditional Christmas eve dinner, Christmas breakfast at dads, drive home day after. Girls have been up there all week with grandparents.
> Spent last 2 days running around getting truck fixed, and reservoirs set up for all the girls. $450 on truck, oil change, 3 coils, 4wd transfer case motor. Spent another $460 on 2 new tires(other 2 still half new) going to great white north, all ready.
> ...


That sucks.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 23, 2017)

just finished snowblowing the walks and then plowed driveway. Paid $1,056 for a garage door to be replaced. assholes need to learn to drive


----------



## 420God (Dec 23, 2017)

Talked the wife into letting me bring this little cutie in from the barn. He's huge for it's age, we think it's part Maine Coon.


----------



## lokie (Dec 23, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> just finished snowblowing the walks and then plowed driveway. Paid $1,056 for a garage door to be replaced. assholes need to learn to drive


Fools abound.

The fence line that runs down the side of my driveway has been wiped out 5 times. Fuckers.
Each time all that was offered was "I'm sorry". I know that, but your sorry does not pay for a replacement.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 23, 2017)

lokie said:


> Fools abound.
> 
> The fence line that runs down the side of my driveway has been wiped out 5 times. Fuckers.
> Each time all that was offered was "I'm sorry". I know that, but your sorry does not pay for a replacement.


who wiped it out? plow driver?


----------



## lokie (Dec 23, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> who wiped it out? plow driver?



Inlaws, outlaws, scofflaws. All related by marriage.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 23, 2017)

lokie said:


> Inlaws, outlaws, scofflaws. All related by marriage.


ahhh yea that will leave you on your own lol. I had an employee smash through some ladies door with a plow


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 23, 2017)

A few years ago (when I say that usually it means decades) I was working underneath my '74 Mazda RX4 rotary coupe in the driveway, finished up and moved the car out of the driveway. ~20 minutes later a drunk driver in a pickup flew around the corner, skidded across my driveway and hit the car next door, sending it crashing into his garage door, mowed down a beautiful flowering dogwood, and finally smashed into his fence.


----------



## Splaap (Dec 23, 2017)

This is my first grow in more than 30 years, first indoor grow ever. It is a practice run with old saved seed while I wait for the real deal to arrive. I have been gathering advise, here and elsewhere, that has been invaluable. I have 10 in 5gal. plastic- 2 months at 18/6. I switched to 12/12 five days ago and this morning I have 2 unmistakable females. No males expressing yet. I'm familiar with basic horticultural technique. I collect, propagate, and cross-pollinate Haworthias and Aloes and their relatives. I was injured at work 2 years ago and I'm feeling better and ready for a new challenge. I varied conditions (e.g., soils, nutrients, light distances and pruning techniques. The proof's in the pudding. I expect to be an expert by next Tuesday. Maybe later.


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 23, 2017)

No groceries in house, all meat frozen, so homemade tomato soup and grilled cheese for dinner. Shoulda made my own bread to be authentic, but didn't have 5 hours. Maybe tomorrow since we're stuck at home. Should mix up a biga tonight.
 
And the downside to having a clone 2 weeks behind the first, in your first closet grow. 2 different nutrient needs, plus plain water for the clones and seedlings.
Super resrvoir setup. Gonna let it run for 3 days, as is, and see if it woulda made it.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 23, 2017)

420God said:


> Talked the wife into letting me bring this little cutie in from the barn. He's huge for it's age, we think it's part Maine Coon.
> 
> View attachment 4062414


He's adorable. I'd like my next kitty to be a Maine Coon. But it's either rescue a pound cat, or purchase a legit Maine Coon. Got several years before I make that decision.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 23, 2017)

I lost 2 games of electronic battleship to my wife and drank some orangey booze


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 23, 2017)

pabloesqobar said:


> He's adorable. I'd like my next kitty to be a Maine Coon. But it's either rescue a pound cat, or purchase a legit Maine Coon. Got several years before I make that decision.


Do both, make life simple


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 23, 2017)

Karah said:


> Maybe I’m boring, idk. But he’d gloriously cum every fucking time.
> 
> I need to sucker someone into marrying me first before I call someone husband, also.


Find a good one. I always make sure the woman cums first. There are exceptions to that. Like quick ones where its just for me. The wife likes to do that once in a while.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 23, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> TLDR: Spent $900 getting truck ready to go, 2 hours from home blew a gasket, going to miss youngest daughter's first Christmas.
> 
> Yeah, I finally got all caught up on this thread. Been a busy few days getting ready to leave for Christmas at my families 7 hrs away. Schedule is check into hotel, dinner at Moms tonight, Grandmas traditional Christmas eve dinner, Christmas breakfast at dads, drive home day after. Girls have been up there all week with grandparents.
> Spent last 2 days running around getting truck fixed, and reservoirs set up for all the girls. $450 on truck, oil change, 3 coils, 4wd transfer case motor. Spent another $460 on 2 new tires(other 2 still half new) going to great white north, all ready.
> ...


Hate to hear that.


----------



## Karah (Dec 23, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Find a good one. I always make sure the woman cums first. There are exceptions to that. Like quick ones where its just for me. The wife likes to do that once in a while.


I found one but he lives far away


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 23, 2017)

Karah said:


> I found one but he lives far away


Life is short. Live it. True love is worth it.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 23, 2017)

Karah said:


> I found one but he lives far away


Like PA maybe? lol


----------



## Karah (Dec 23, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Life is short. Live it. True love is worth it.


He’s worth it 


evergreengardener said:


> Like PA maybe? lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 23, 2017)

Karah said:


> He’s worth it


Then what are you waiting for?


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 23, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Then what are you waiting for?


The mystery pa man to finish laying pex pipe somewhere or come back from the mountain dirt biking trip? maybe?


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 23, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL pair it with 25 mg of Benadryl for reduced piquancy in 2018


I shall try this remedy.... I don't understand why I'm like that nowadays....But it's honestly probably a good thing.....lol 

Keeps my quality control samples to a minimum.....however, sis samples enough for both of us.....I have stories I should share sometime about sis and harvest time......She may be handicap, but she still knows how to have a good time on lil brothers stash.......Just between us .....I'd let her smoke every last bit if that's what she wanted .....but sshhhhhhhhhh she might try ....lol 

And our resident polar bear has only spoiled her further.

It's hard to bitch and complain about anything tbh ....she is always happy and never complains about anything.....yes she's spoiled and has everything she wants and needs.....but her attitude is always awesome and she's seriously the best aunt to my kids and all my nieces and nephews.....

Night guys and gals 


Christmas Penis!!!


----------



## Karah (Dec 23, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Then what are you waiting for?


Such a simple question completely fucked me up. 

I don’t know how to answer this. I’m waiting on him I guess.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 23, 2017)

Karah said:


> He’s worth it


Come to Pa!

As an added bonus, we have groundhogs on our scratch tickets. Just try and find that somewhere else.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 23, 2017)

HeLo LAdies I like titty and long naps on a comfy bed.
  
Il play sweet music for titty and a nap HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE



Kid took my phone obviously. Damn millennials......smh 


Nite


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 23, 2017)

420God said:


> Talked the wife into letting me bring this little cutie in from the barn. He's huge for it's age, we think it's part Maine Coon.
> 
> View attachment 4062414



Careful, it's like feeding a dog ...lol

That's charlie, and the dogs don't fuck with him ....
 
That's my 6 year old next to him ....he doesn't play nice with the kids or the dogs ....you could see the concern on the lil guys face ...lol 

Love that cat


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 23, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Come to Pa!
> 
> As an added bonus, *we have groundhogs on our scratch tickets. Just try and find that somewhere else*.
> View attachment 4062508


LOL! Proper perspective


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 23, 2017)

Karah said:


> Such a simple question completely fucked me up.
> 
> I don’t know how to answer this. I’m waiting on him I guess.


I don't understand. I packed up and moved a few hundred miles to be with the one I love. I would travel further if need be. 

You very well could wait too long and miss the very thing you want.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 23, 2017)

Karah said:


> Such a simple question completely fucked me up.
> 
> I don’t know how to answer this. I’m waiting on him I guess.


That's how it was done in my day


----------



## Karah (Dec 23, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I don't understand. I packed up and moved a few hundred miles to be with the one I love. I would travel further if need be.
> 
> You very well could wait too long and miss the very thing you want.


There are so many layers to this thing, I _wish_ it was just as easy as packing up and moving. I would have already!


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 23, 2017)

Karah said:


> There are so many layers to this thing, I _wish_ it was just as easy as packing up and moving. I would have already!


I ate a 7 layer burrito with extra beef one time .....it was a battle 

Pretty sure that's the same Karah.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 23, 2017)

Laid down but had to shit ....so I'm taking a shit now ....could have waited until morning .....but I'm glad I forced this one out .....I predict much better sleep.

And the baby puked all over mommas tits and the comforter.....so obviously I needed to find an excuse to ditch that clean up job.


K, paper work and back to bed 


PENIS


----------



## Karah (Dec 23, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I ate a 7 layer burrito with extra beef one time .....it was a battle
> 
> Pretty sure that's the same Karah.


This is way better than a 7 later burrito. It’s like a warm, moist chocolate brownie with vanilla ice cream on the side.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 23, 2017)

Karah said:


> It’s like a warm, moist chocolate brownie with vanilla ice cream on the side.


Sound like my wifes butthole after a session of coitus.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 23, 2017)

Karah said:


> This is way better than a 7 later burrito. It’s like a warm, moist chocolate brownie with vanilla ice cream on the side.


Sexual


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 23, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Sexual


Natural Vi-agra


----------



## neosapien (Dec 23, 2017)

Karah said:


> He’s worth it


I think you should do it. Groundhog lottery tickets, world champs, no earthquakes, fires or tornados. If it doesn't work out a consolation is you can just come join my harem here.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 23, 2017)

Karah said:


> There are so many layers to this thing, I _wish_ it was just as easy as packing up and moving. I would have already!


If it wouldn't make me feel like a pedo, I'd comfort you


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 23, 2017)

Karah said:


> There are so many layers to this thing, I _wish_ it was just as easy as packing up and moving. I would have already!


It never is simple.


----------



## Karah (Dec 23, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> It never is simple.


Nah, never. But I have a healthy habit of getting what I want though and this is no exception


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 24, 2017)

Karah said:


> I found one but he lives far away


C'mon, baby. Chicago is not _that _far...



Karah said:


> Nah, never. But I have a healthy habit of getting what I want though and this is no *acception


*Exception


----------



## Karah (Dec 24, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> *Exception


I couldn’t figure out why I couldn’t spell it. I’m high


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 24, 2017)

Karah said:


> There are so many layers to this thing, I _wish_ it was just as easy as packing up and moving. I would have already!


What seems to be the problem? Tell me your story and I'll bless you with the answers you seek. Go on child, tell Mr sunshine .


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 24, 2017)

Ever cut yourself and not realize it unto until you see blood everywhere? I started noticing red streaks all over the counter and dishes. Somehow sliced the inside of my index finger making breakfasts. Weird thing is i didn't touch a knife, scissors, razor...nothing that could have cut me, so I have no idea how it happened. I'm so fucking accident prone I get random unexplainable injuries....


----------



## lokie (Dec 24, 2017)

Karah said:


> There are so many layers to this thing, I _wish_ it was just as easy as packing up and moving. I would have already!


It all depends on how bad something is wanted.

For many years I would drive for hours across multiple states just to be with my girlfriend on the weekends.

I once drove from Toledo Ohio to Daytona Beach Fla in 24 hours on a Friday and then back again on the next Monday. After we married things did not change much. For several years I frequently drove round trip from Detroit Mi to Southern Va nearly every weekend. 10 hrs home on Friday and 10 hrs back on Sunday.

Complicated or not, things won't change until a line is drawn and a decision is made.


----------



## Karah (Dec 24, 2017)

lokie said:


> It all depends on how bad something is wanted.
> 
> For many years I would drive for hours across multiple states just to be with my girlfriend on the weekends.
> 
> ...


I’ve never wanted something more than I want this. I’m willing to make the sacrifices, but like I said, it’s complicated as fuck. It’s difficult to intertwine our lives. I’m just waiting for him to make some moves.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 24, 2017)

I've yet to meet anyone I'd want to drive more than a half hour to see, nevermind crossing multiple states. I did travel almost an hour a couple times, years ago, to see this chick and that was a PITA. I could see if your already involved and life forces one to move, but I don't get staring a relationship with so much distance between you, I dont see how yoy can REALLY gety to know that person. I've watched that Catfish show and wondered how people get so attached to someone they've never met in person, sometimes never even actually talked to, they must be pretty desperate to be with someone.


----------



## Karah (Dec 24, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I've yet to meet anyone I'd want to drive more than a half hour to see, nevermind crossing multiple states. I did travel almost an hour a couple times, years ago, to see this chick and that was a PITA. I could see if your already involved and life forces one to move, but I don't get staring a relationship with so much distance between you, I dont see how yoy can REALLY gety to know that person. I've watched that Catfish show and wondered how people get so attached to someone they've never met in person, sometimes never even actually talked to, they must be pretty desperate to be with someone.


I must be pretty special then  

Nahhh, distance is the killer. I did not mean to fall in love with someone 600 miles away, it happened though lol. I’m just rolling with the punches at this point.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 24, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> What seems to be the problem? Tell me your story and I'll bless you with the answers you seek. Go on child, tell Mr sunshine .


Only mother fucker I know for sure is as crazy as me ......lol


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 24, 2017)

My wife and I fell in love one summer when she was home from college. Before the days of cell phones. I gave up cigarettes so I could buy calling cards to call her long distance. They were both $20 a week habit. She drove home 6 hours every weekend for a year, then transferred schools back home. Been married 18 years this summer. We will be together forever, as long as I don't piss her off too much.
Merry Christmas Eve!
Driving broke ass red car several hours to costco to get new Samsung Note 8. Last day to get $300 Costco rebate!


----------



## Karah (Dec 24, 2017)

I’ll give you guys his phone number. Call him, tell him to move to Michigan for the hot grower girl


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 24, 2017)

fucking ice on my windshield .....first Santa is a heroin addict ....and now Jack Frost is fucking up my rotation......I got gifts to deliver ((definitely not lots of weed))

If I ever see Jack and Santa together ......rat tat tat mother fuckers.

((Where's my cigarettes))

Yes I'm quitting still


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Do both, make life simple


this is Thunderbox.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I ate a 7 layer burrito with extra beef one time .....it was a battle.... twice
> 
> Pretty sure that's the same Karah.


Fify


----------



## blake9999 (Dec 24, 2017)

Thawing out the damn bird!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 24, 2017)

Karah said:


> I must be pretty special then
> 
> Nahhh, distance is the killer. I did not mean to fall in love with someone 600 miles away, it happened though lol. I’m just rolling with the punches at this point.


Cute, funny, chill and butt stuff, the definition of special. 

I want to say do what you think will make you the happiest, but I know that's not always easy. Family and financial responsibilities tend to lock us into place. If those aren't an obstacle, go be happy.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 24, 2017)

Karah said:


> I’ll give you guys his phone number. Call him, tell him to move to Michigan for the hot grower girl


Michigan? Ewww.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 24, 2017)

Stopped by my cousin s who I haven't seen in years and he started growing...kinda. Its a shit show, he's got these bugs the likes of which I've never seen. There like milipeeds but don't move and the plants look like shit its a serious infestation so I'm throwing all his 'hard' work into the woods right now much to his dismay.. What are these fucking crabs!?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 24, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Stopped by my cousin s who I haven't seen in years and he started growing...kinda. Its a shit show, he's got these bugs the likes of which I've never seen. There like milipeeds but don't move and the plants look like shit its a serious infestation so I'm throwing all his 'hard' work into the woods right now much to his dismay.. What are these fucking crabs!?
> View attachment 4062704


Some type of scale bug. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scale_insect


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 24, 2017)

Karah said:


> I’ll give you guys his phone number. Call him, tell him to move to Michigan for the hot grower girl


We're more than willing to stick our noses (and other things) into many issues here, but I'm afraid you are on your own on this one.

So, a sincere good luck to you, Karah!

Just don't look back in 20 years and say, 'I wish I would have'. No regrets, no alibis later, do the best thing for yourself. I hope you pick the right option.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> If it wouldn't make me feel like a pedo, I'd comfort you


Best of all she's probably never heard of sloe gin! I'd say go for it.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Ever cut yourself and not realize it unto until you see blood everywhere? I started noticing red streaks all over the counter and dishes. Somehow sliced the inside of my index finger making breakfasts. Weird thing is i didn't touch a knife, scissors, razor...nothing that could have cut me, so I have no idea how it happened. I'm so fucking accident prone I get random unexplainable injuries....


Cuts like that make me ask about your A1C


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Stopped by my cousin s who I haven't seen in years and he started growing...kinda. Its a shit show, he's got these bugs the likes of which I've never seen. There like milipeeds but don't move and the plants look like shit its a serious infestation so I'm throwing all his 'hard' work into the woods right now much to his dismay.. What are these fucking crabs!?
> View attachment 4062704


ewww I can't like that but it's scale. I thought I was the only terrible grower to get scale. I brought my kaffir lime tree in to over winter. Put her on my table and she gave everyone scale ugh.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 24, 2017)

Lucky charms


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4062733
> Lucky charms


 put an angel on top of that for Christmas


----------



## lokie (Dec 24, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4062733
> Lucky charms


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 24, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Cuts like that make me ask about your A1C


Why, what's that?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4062733
> Lucky charms


Damn! I just flipped a full flower table of that 12/18. C'mon Valentine's Day.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Why, what's that?


Avg blood glucose over the past 3 months.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 24, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Avg blood glucose over the past 3 months.


 Oh, no clue.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 24, 2017)

420God said:


> Talked the wife into letting me bring this little cutie in from the barn. He's huge for it's age, we think it's part Maine Coon.
> 
> View attachment 4062414


He's still got his tag attached.


----------



## lokie (Dec 24, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> He's still got his tag attached.


Oh no.

I hope it's not this one.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 24, 2017)

Taking the boys to the wife's side for a few hours .....then back to my house for papa Inda and his wife to spoil the kids .....then tomorrow is the Portugue cook out .....busy busy starting now ....I just wrapped so many fucking presents for my shitheads it was crazy ......

Merry Christmas Eve everyone


----------



## Splaap (Dec 24, 2017)

lokie said:


> Oh no.
> 
> I hope it's not this one.
> View attachment 4062769


I used to be penal coded, all 1's and 0's as I recall.


----------



## charface (Dec 24, 2017)

Hope everyone who visits this thread has a happy whatever you will be having on the 25th.
Even if its just another Monday.
I haven't been accomplishing much but I hope to find my motivation once this shit is over, lol


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 24, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Some type of scale bug.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scale_insect


Fucking gross I'd rather a blue waffel. Those scaley bastards are frozen sucking on dead shitplants now.. I've never seen anything like that I thought he was rubbing his genitals on them or something.


So after that I mocked up the new ratrod with a powerstroke 
Check out the dope air ride
 

I've never done a turbo or deasel or bags or a 4 link or a chop so I'm guessing this is how I die but ill enjoy the ride


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Fucking gross I'd rather a blue waffel. Those scaley bastards are frozen sucking on dead shitplants now.. I've never seen anything like that I thought he was rubbing his genitals on them or something.
> 
> 
> So after that I mocked up the new ratrod with a powerstroke View attachment 4062843
> ...


Remember to get us video! I would hate to miss out on that ride.
Merry Christmas


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 24, 2017)

Wtf is going on over here?! Did this turn into the avoiding your family getaway thread?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










Im in...




@Gary Goodson wheres a mafuckn food thread


----------



## TacoMac (Dec 24, 2017)

Today, I played War Thunder, acquired the P51 D30 Mustang, and drank beer.

You may all bow in my general direction.

On tap for tomorrow: Assembling God knows how many toys for my son...and then playing with them with him.


----------



## lokie (Dec 24, 2017)

Diabolical666 said:


> Wtf is going on over here?! Did this turn into the avoiding your family getaway thread?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just waiting for the beatings to begin at 5:30.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 24, 2017)

Diabolical666 said:


> Wtf is going on over here?! Did this turn into the avoiding your family getaway thread?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m smoking a pork shoulder and we’re gonna make pulled pork sammiches! I’m also making beef stock so I can reduce it into a demi glace. Because tomorrow I’m gonna make prime rib. Like I do errrrr Christmas.


----------



## TacoMac (Dec 24, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I’m smoking a pork shoulder and we’re gonna make pulled pork sammiches! I’m also making beef stock so I can reduce it into a demi glacé. Because tomorrow I’m gonna make prime rib. Like I do errrrr Christmas.


Let's all crash Gary's.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 24, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> Let's all crash Gary's.


I’m down. I’ll have enough bro. I always make more food than needed


----------



## Karah (Dec 24, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I’m smoking a pork shoulder and we’re gonna make pulled pork sammiches! I’m also making beef stock so I can reduce it into a demi glacé. Because tomorrow I’m gonna make prime rib. Like I do errrrr Christmas.


I’m coming.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 24, 2017)

Karah said:


> I’m coming.


So am I


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 24, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I’m smoking a pork shoulder and we’re gonna make pulled pork sammiches! I’m also making beef stock so I can reduce it into a demi glace. Because tomorrow I’m gonna make prime rib. Like I do errrrr Christmas.


Pics or it didnt happen...


Gary Goodson said:


> So am I


That just went from 0- creepy


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 24, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Ever cut yourself and not realize it unto until you see blood everywhere? I started noticing red streaks all over the counter and dishes. Somehow sliced the inside of my index finger making breakfasts. Weird thing is i didn't touch a knife, scissors, razor...nothing that could have cut me, so I have no idea how it happened. I'm so fucking accident prone I get random unexplainable injuries....


Yea. I've done that. When I was a teenager I was a dishwasher. After a few hours in almost boiling water grabbing a simple pan would cut me because my skin would get so soft.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 24, 2017)

lokie said:


> It all depends on how bad something is wanted.
> 
> For many years I would drive for hours across multiple states just to be with my girlfriend on the weekends.
> 
> ...


I did the same as well. Stay up all weekend with no sleep.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 24, 2017)

Diabolical666 said:


> That just went from 0- *sticky *


fify


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 24, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Fucking gross I'd rather a blue waffel. Those scaley bastards are frozen sucking on dead shitplants now.. I've never seen anything like that I thought he was rubbing his genitals on them or something.
> 
> 
> So after that I mocked up the new ratrod with a powerstroke View attachment 4062843
> ...


Powerstroke.., I think you're missing a few cylinders, lol. What bodies going on it?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 24, 2017)

Diabolical666 said:


> That just went from 0- creepy


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 24, 2017)

Well I got that POS Ford Tempo to move under it's own power. I had to remove the rear seat to unlock the trunk form the inside to get at the spare because only two of the tires would hold air for more than a couple of minutes. I was going to buy some cheap $30 trailer tires to put on the rims but tractor supply was sold out of the size I needed.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 24, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Cuts like that make me ask about your A1C


Mine is from nerves. I drop stuff and my hands go numb. I can cut a finger wide open and not feel it. Odd thing is I'm hypoglycemic. My sugar runs low. 

I have talked to the Dr. Just runs low at times.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 24, 2017)

I just made 3 dozen pizzelle. I made some the other day that sucked, too cakey and thick and bland. Less flour, more sugar, more salt, less baking powder, more anise and I creamed the butter and sugar for 5 minutes. These were much better. Perfect consistency, thin and crisp, but still kinda bland. Next time they'll get additional brown sugar and more anise, maybe some anise seed if I can get it. I wish I thought to roll some up and I coulda made some cannoli, next time. 

For those that don't know what pizzelle are


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 24, 2017)

Finally able to sneak off to the shitter.......but I did get some cool tools from the in laws ......now I'm wondering why I sat down to shit ....knowing I didn't have to shit .....coulda just sat on the edge of the bath tub or sink ......oh well.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 24, 2017)

lokie said:


> It all depends on how bad something is wanted.
> 
> For many years I would drive for hours across multiple states just to be with my girlfriend on the weekends.
> 
> ...



I hear you. I was once engaged to a Palestinian chick who lived in Iowa while I'm in Chicago. I would take the Greyhound bus (just to step foot on that nasty thing, it HAD to be love) every Friday afternoon, and return to Chicago to trade at the Chicago Mercantile Exchange each Monday morning. I got about 3 hours of shitty sleep on the bus each Sunday evening when I left, and I did this for almost a year until we broke up. Since her family were pious Muslims (her and I were atheist) I learned a good deal of Arabic, and thoroughly studied the Quran and the Hadith and often attended Mosque with them. They did not approve of my family (we were poor, they were very wealthy), and it ultimately did not work, but it was all a very interesting experience. I can't imagine doing something like that again, but I don't regret the experience...


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 24, 2017)

We accomplished our foray to the Costco, and I am now posting from a sweet new Samsung Note 8. Merry Christmas to me.
Also picked up some pretty decent ribeye. So gonna go light the grill.
Let me know if you don't want me spamming this thread with steak porn?

ETA: only one piece fell off the car on the interstate, and I'm pretty sure it wasn't important as we made it home alright. Probably should have cleaned all the deer fur out of the radiator before we left.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 24, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> Well I got that POS Ford Tempo to move under it's own power. I had to remove the rear seat to unlock the trunk form the inside to get at the spare because only two of the tires would hold air for more than a couple of minutes. I was going to buy some cheap $30 trailer tires to put on the rims but tractor supply was sold out of the size I needed.


space saver tires from the junk yard usually pretty cheap, last for a couple of hundred miles


----------



## 420God (Dec 24, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> We accomplished our foray to the Costco, and I am now posting from a sweet new Samsung Note 8. Merry Christmas to me.
> Also picked up some pretty decent ribeye. So gonna go light the grill.
> Let me know if you don't want me spamming this thread with steak porn?
> 
> ETA: only one piece fell off the car on the interstate, and I'm pretty sure it wasn't important as we made it home alright. Probably should have cleaned all the deer fur out of the radiator before we left.


Pictures of your meat are ALWAYS welcome in this thread.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 24, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> space saver tires from the junk yard usually pretty cheap, last for a couple of hundred miles


The nearest junkyard is like 75 miles away. I might be able to get something from the landfill tire pile for free though, but they are closed until tuesday.


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 24, 2017)

Porch fan comes in handy even in winter.    
This and ice cream is literally all we're having for dinner. Sometimes it's great being an adult.


----------



## 420God (Dec 24, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> View attachment 4062931 View attachment 4062934
> Porch fan comes in handy even in winter. View attachment 4062935 View attachment 4062936 View attachment 4062937
> This and ice cream is literally all we're having for dinner. Sometimes it's great being an adult.


Are you a farmer/rancher yourself? Those steaks are cooked to perfection!


----------



## Bareback (Dec 24, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yea. I've done that. When I was a teenager I was a dishwasher. After a few hours in almost boiling water grabbing a simple pan would cut me because my skin would get so soft.



Palmolive, your soaking in it.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 24, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> Fucking gross I'd rather a blue waffel. Those scaley bastards are frozen sucking on dead shitplants now.. I've never seen anything like that I thought he was rubbing his genitals on them or something.
> 
> 
> So after that I mocked up the new ratrod with a powerstroke View attachment 4062843
> ...


I never seen a air ride system with a 10" blade and rip fence before ,awesome dude. 

Great start to a new ride, can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 24, 2017)

420God said:


> Are you a farmer/rancher yourself? Those steaks are cooked to perfection!


I'm a pretty big time rancher...lol...I own one steer calf, I traded a year grazing lease for. I lost a bunch of money in the deal, but trying to build up good will with new neighbors. Trying to be a farmer, starting slow, not going all crazy hippy homesteader. Mainly always wanted to own a big chunk of land. Trying to be more self sufficient.
I've been meaning to start a thread on my new Farm. At 35 years old, wife and I decided it was time to do a big move or be stuck forever. Packed up daughter and moved two states away from everything I've ever known. 
Found a big hunk of raw land that had most of what we wanted. Had a big pole barn built, then designed and built two houses inside it, with a nice shop in the middle. (Never built a house before)
Anyway, I could go on and on. I'll start a possum farm thread eventually. 
On the steaks; reverse sear for the win! Slow cook at about 220 to 250 until the steaks are up to about 120, then stoke up the grill to about 400 (I start more coals in chimney starter) and sear for a couple minutes each side for the crust. Steaks done at 140 and no need to rest. All the pics were during the sear, not the boring slow cook.


----------



## lokie (Dec 24, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I creamed the butter and sugar for 5 minutes.


5 min? That is impressive. 
Next time try eating lots of pinepple
the night before. I'm told it makes a difference in the taste.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 24, 2017)

Family is all here at my house opening gifts ....I'm so pooped guys ...my gift will be going to bed tonight.


But I did get mommas traditional Christmas$$$$$$ mug from me...wrapped up for her stocking in the morning.......

Il probably get underwear in mine.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Mine is from nerves. I drop stuff and my hands go numb. I can cut a finger wide open and not feel it. Odd thing is I'm hypoglycemic. My sugar runs low.
> 
> I have talked to the Dr. Just runs low at times.


We are taught when we see hoofprints not to imagie zebras


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> View attachment 4062931 View attachment 4062934
> Porch fan comes in handy even in winter. View attachment 4062935 View attachment 4062936 View attachment 4062937
> This and ice cream is literally all we're having for dinner. Sometimes it's great being an adult.


Perfect dinner menu! This is going in the oven tomorrow, it's a prime rib eye roast dry aged for about 35 days


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 24, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Perfect dinner menu! This is going in the oven tomorrow, it's a prime rib eye roast dry aged for about 35 days
> View attachment 4062995


That...is...beautiful!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> That...is...beautiful!!!


Thank you, the meat cutter I got it from supplied some of the high end Los Angeles restaurants for prime beef. Honestly I have to say your meat looks superb! That chicken was perfection personified, nice to have you on RIU.
Merry Christmas,
Annie


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 24, 2017)

Done .....got the shitheads to bed and I'm thinking a half of a bar is in order ....keep a few tucked away for rainy days ((wink)) there the three section green bars ....so IMO they totally keep with the Christmas spirit/theme......time to sleep.


Night guys and gals


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## Nugachino (Dec 25, 2017)

I farted my partner into submission last night. I'm banned from eating curried eggs for making her sleep on an uncomfy guest bed.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 25, 2017)

Must be ribeye season. 

 
 
I made that cutting board my freshman year in HS. Fun facts

Then went out at 2am and cleaned up some lots and tossed some salt. Victory donut when I got back. Still haven't been back to sleep. Should be an interesting day


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas and good morning.
 
I was going to chill and burn one.

Instead, I'll burn one and fire up the leaf blowers, one for each arm.

Not as bad as it looks, ground was warm from 50° last couple days, so it didn't accumulate right away. Should blow off quick. Then, over to the other place and repeat.

I should be fully awake when I'm done.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 25, 2017)

I'm still waiting for my boy and women to get up.. what kid sleeps till 9+ a.m. on Christmas morning? lol probably up all night waiting for Santa.. 
speaking of Santa ,, thanks you son of bitch for all the snow I get to fucking move..
 
unless you want to swing by @tangerinegreen555 ...lol..


----------



## dstroy (Dec 25, 2017)

Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 25, 2017)

* Merry Christmas...*

*8====D *


----------



## srh88 (Dec 25, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> * Merry Christmas...*
> 
> *8=D *


Fixed it for ya. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 25, 2017)

srh88 said:


> Fixed it for ya. Merry Christmas!


8=D





Merry Christmas buddy


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 25, 2017)

@Karah 

Did you get your Christmas stud?


----------



## Karah (Dec 25, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> @Karah
> 
> Did you get your Christmas stud?


No  I didn’t get anything for Christmas but I’m alright with it!


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 25, 2017)

Karah said:


> No


Awwww don't be down... Good things are worth waiting for. I get sad every time I cook a hot pocket....watching it spin around in all of it's cheesy deliciousness....having to wait all those minutes before I can finally penetrate that delicious warm,moist meat pocket.....pretty sure that's the same......my point is, cheer up ...if it's meant to be it will happen Hun.



A good man sausage is worth the wait.
Quote by Dr Phil 2007


----------



## Karah (Dec 25, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Awwww don't be down... Good things are worth waiting for. I get sad every time I cook a hot pocket....watching it spin around in all of it's cheesy deliciousness....having to wait all those minutes before I can finally penetrate that delicious warm,moist meat pocket.....pretty sure that's the same......my point is, cheer up ...if *it's meant to be it will happen* Hun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So it goes!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 25, 2017)

I got an ar15 but I bought it for myself! It does sound a bit cliche, but watching my kids open presents was the best part.


----------



## ANC (Dec 25, 2017)

Back from a whole day with mom in law. Thank God for weed and my chair.
(P.S. I helped with the weed)


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Karah (Dec 25, 2017)

Happy holidaaaaze


----------



## 420God (Dec 25, 2017)

My kid loves the new wall decor I got her.


----------



## ANC (Dec 25, 2017)

Just saw this, I need an Asian looking side chick with mechanical skills.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 25, 2017)

Had not planned on smoking the holiday rib roast. However late last night the realization hit me that my daughter-in-law who is coming here to cook NEEDED THE FREAKING OVEN! The one thing she has been living without since June. So I'm bbqing assuming I ever wanna see my granddoggy again!


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 25, 2017)

I'm burping jars of Chernobyl and the house smells all piney


----------



## Bareback (Dec 25, 2017)

ANC said:


> Just saw this, I need an Asian looking side chick with mechanical skills.


She might just be on meth


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 25, 2017)

Checked out some nice boobies in the Atomic Squat section.


----------



## Karah (Dec 25, 2017)

pabloesqobar said:


> Checked out some nice boobies in the Atomic Squat section.


Perky as fuck.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 25, 2017)

Karah said:


> Perky as fuck.


They are lovely.


----------



## ANC (Dec 25, 2017)

Bareback said:


> She might just be on meth


That's how you make sure she cleans your parts real good.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 25, 2017)

Smoking some electric kool aid (my cross), made a Christmas pizza from scratch and sippin some emerald triangle. 

Merry Christmas my TNT family! Love you guys!!


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 25, 2017)

Bareback said:


> She might just be on meth


It's not a vaccuum cleaner though.


----------



## ANC (Dec 25, 2017)

Fucking olives, "OFF WITH HIS HEAD!"


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> 8=D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That the Russian edition? (not you @vostok)


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 25, 2017)

ANC said:


> Fucking olives, "OFF WITH HIS HEAD!"


Yeah, cause if Africa is known for one thing it's pizza.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 25, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yeah, cause if Africa is known for one thing it's pizza.


Lol


----------



## blake9999 (Dec 25, 2017)

turkey's done... time to eat


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 25, 2017)

blake9999 said:


> turkey's done... time to eat


Holy shit


----------



## blake9999 (Dec 25, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Holy shit


LOL not really MY bird just a funny pic i found


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 25, 2017)

blake9999 said:


> LOL not really MY bird just a funny pic i found


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 25, 2017)

Kids are visiting great grandparents 
 
My Va Va's Christmas room ....no kids allowed ....lol


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 25, 2017)

Chunker on the roll


These some pics of the Inda family home ranch ....it's much nicer and clean in the summer time ....but I still pass the tractor mower for Gram here and there during winter.....These pics don't show the little western town real good ....to muddy to walk out there ATM ....but il get some more come summer time .
    
The last pic is where teenage Inda hid lots of patches back in the day ......way out there


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 25, 2017)

One more of the ranch house that our crop duster friend took


----------



## dstroy (Dec 25, 2017)

Santa brought us not one, but TWO dollhouses this year, and did not put them together. 

One of them is the disney 4ft tall frozen castle deal, and the other one is a little people cinderella castle thing if cinderellas castle was a rave, so much light and sound... 

My mother in law bought my oldest daughter a hatchimal? That was pretty cool, watching it hatch out of its egg. Now it wont shut the fuck up, and its dancing everywhere wtf.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 25, 2017)

It is now the 26th.over here. Which means Christmas is over and my daughter turned 5 today. All you fuckers that were around for the birth, that was 5 years ago…


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 25, 2017)

neosapien said:


> It is now the 26th.over here. Which means Christmas is over and my daughter turned 5 today. All you fuckers that were around for the birth, that was 5 years ago…


Holy crap, I can’t believe it’s been that long


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 25, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Kids are visiting great grandparents
> View attachment 4063252
> My Va Va's Christmas room ....no kids allowed ....lol


Nice!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 25, 2017)

neosapien said:


> It is now the 26th.over here. Which means Christmas is over and my daughter turned 5 today. All you fuckers that were around for the birth, that was 5 years ago…


Wow how time has flown!


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 25, 2017)

I washed and brushed my mother's hair


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 25, 2017)

Turned out great


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 25, 2017)

I got drunk.


----------



## Karah (Dec 25, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4063294
> View attachment 4063295
> Turned out great


That looks so good. I’m drooling.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 25, 2017)

Karah said:


> That looks so good. I’m drooling.


Thank you, it really was. My daughter-in-law made lobster mac n cheese it was very tasty


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 25, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you, it really was. My daughter-in-law made lobster mac n cheese it was very tasty


Merry Christmas mama!


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 25, 2017)

I’m ungrateful and know nothing of the true spirit of Christmas, just throwin that out there...lol


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 25, 2017)

Metasynth said:


> Merry Christmas mama!


Merry Christmas hun


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 25, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4063294
> View attachment 4063295
> Turned out great


All y'alls meat was prettier than mine (except for the turkey), I'm super jelly!
Thank you for posting the after picture, I was starting to worry I was going to get "blue balled". Looks like a wonderful meal. I've learnt I'm not a huge lobster fan, try as I might, but would definitely give that a few tries.
Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas, and God bless!


----------



## Mrniceguy420rj (Dec 25, 2017)

The mendo started to show a bit of purple. But i gave her a bit of nutrients and you can tell she is quite a bit bigger. To the touch if i rub a leaf she has a very sweet fruity smell. Taste unfortunately i have no clue. 
The gg4 she is short and stocky but her color is very lush and vibrent. The smell is very pungent but i love it. And so does my family. I definitely recommend. But i am trying a auto next to a clone to check pheno comparison. To see if i like what i had gotten from a seed vendor or the one a close friend had given me. As he has not flowered his. So i dont exactly know. How good it is but its all trial and error. 
The next is my northern lights she looks very indica dom nice short and stocky. Ill definitely let her go long. Smell still a bit green smelling but soon enough and she should show her true fragrence.
But the last picture is all three of them started at the same time. I definitely wouldn't mind any tips or complaints. Im all ears. And always be sure to thank the ganja gods


----------



## Mrniceguy420rj (Dec 25, 2017)

I dont know how i just tyeped all that on a phone


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 25, 2017)

They look good man!
Leaf texture on the Northern Lights is very nice.


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 25, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Chunker on the roll
> View attachment 4063259
> 
> These some pics of the Inda family home ranch ....it's much nicer and clean in the summer time ....but I still pass the tractor mower for Gram here and there during winter.....These pics don't show the little western town real good ....to muddy to walk out there ATM ....but il get some more come summer time .
> ...


Beautiful place. Is that a little chapel in the background? Father in Law wants to build a little chapel on our land, just gotta find the perfect spot first. Looks like a well-loved place. Love the sprawling ranch setup.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 25, 2017)

dstroy said:


> Santa brought us not one, but TWO dollhouses this year, and did not put them together.
> 
> One of them is the disney 4ft tall frozen castle deal, and the other one is a little people cinderella castle thing if cinderellas castle was a rave, so much light and sound...
> 
> My mother in law bought my oldest daughter a hatchimal? That was pretty cool, watching it hatch out of its egg. Now it wont shut the fuck up, and its dancing everywhere wtf.


My mom bought my kid a shitload of noisy toys for Christmas one year. when he went for a 3 week long visit that summer, i payed 50 bucks extra to ship a big ass box of the noisiest with him. next Christmas he got books and movies and video games.....


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 25, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4063294
> View attachment 4063295
> Turned out great


That doth me like


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 26, 2017)

.......


Possum1 said:


> I'm not a *huge* lobster fan


Then consider imported Langostinos .


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 26, 2017)

neosapien said:


> It is now the 26th.over here. Which means Christmas is over and my daughter turned 5 today. All you fuckers that were around for the birth, that was 5 years ago…



美丽的雪

https://www.rollitup.org/t/im-going-to-be-a-daddy.519368/


----------



## Mrniceguy420rj (Dec 26, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> They look good man!
> Leaf texture on the Northern Lights is very nice.


Much appreciated and thats what i thought ill put some pictures of the purpleness that is forming


----------



## dstroy (Dec 26, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> My mom bought my kid a shitload of noisy toys for Christmas one year. when he went for a 3 week long visit that summer, i payed 50 bucks extra to ship a big ass box of the noisiest with him. next Christmas he got books and movies and video games.....


lol, sweet revenge


----------



## dstroy (Dec 26, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> .......
> 
> 
> Then consider imported Langostinos .
> View attachment 4063363


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 26, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> Beautiful place. Is that a little chapel in the background? Father in Law wants to build a little chapel on our land, just gotta find the perfect spot first. Looks like a well-loved place. Love the sprawling ranch setup.


Yes it is .....I built several theme style buildings ....when it's not muddy and I'm working there/their((lol))....il get pics of the inside ....built church benches an alter erc etc etc .....il get pics of all the other buildings to .....I used reclaimed wood from when our barn fell.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 26, 2017)

Karah said:


> That looks so good. I’m drooling.


Pics or .....you know the drill


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 26, 2017)

Metasynth said:


> I’m ungrateful and know nothing of the true spirit of Christmas, just throwin that out there...lol


Did you try sitting on Santa's lap and grinding on his junk until he popped a furry?.......Then proceed to point out how disgusting and filthy he is in front of all the kids...

Works for me.




"Santa is a heroin addict pedo"

Quote by: Osama bin laden 1997


----------



## Mrniceguy420rj (Dec 26, 2017)

Woke up checked my pineapple express and she is looking extreamly frosty. I will post after done going threw them taking notes and feeding time
And the last pictures is the gg4 clone i got and a pineapple trainwreck clone sorry had the fans going and im open to and comments advice even haters its interesting what they will say... Much love from the mittin state
And rember always give tha ks to the ganja gods for such a beautiful multi purpose plant.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 26, 2017)

Mrniceguy420rj said:


> Woke up checked my pineapple express and she is looking extreamly frosty. I will post after done going threw them taking notes and feeding time
> And the last pictures is the gg4 clone i got and a pineapple trainwreck clone sorry had the fans going and im open to and comments advice even haters its interesting what they will say... Much love from the mittin state
> And rember always give tha ks to the ganja gods for such a beautiful multi purpose plant.


Stop that. 

Newbie section is that way. 

--------------->


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 26, 2017)

Anyone ever hear a 9mm Uzi equipped with a suppressor from Santa .....shot into a dirt pile while standing near it.....




Me either ((of course))

But I bet it would sound like thuds that made you realize getting shot sucks ass.......something you don't realize when the suppressor isn't muffling the blast.



((Most likely))


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 26, 2017)

Today I'm going to harvest my first ever plant.
65 days since flip to 12/12.
Going to cut everything above the 4" stretch.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 26, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> Today I'm going to harvest my first ever plant.
> 65 days since flip to 12/12.
> Going to cut everything above the 4" stretch.
> View attachment 4063509 View attachment 4063510 View attachment 4063511


My first grow was hermie larf!  

But I was still proud of it...


----------



## Bareback (Dec 26, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> Today I'm going to harvest my first ever plant.
> 65 days since flip to 12/12.
> Going to cut everything above the 4" stretch.
> View attachment 4063509 View attachment 4063510 View attachment 4063511


Nice and hella frosty, good job.

Be sure not to throw away anything with frost on it, it makes good butter or keef.


----------



## lokie (Dec 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Anyone ever hear a 9mm Uzi equipped with a suppressor from Santa .....?


Not in person. But I have experienced SBD. 






Does that count?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Anyone ever hear a 9mm Uzi equipped with a suppressor from Santa .....shot into a dirt pile while standing near it.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


getting shot does indeed suck ass.
i've been shot in the ass with rock salt, partying as a teenager at a gravel pit. the farmer who owned it told us to get lost, i mouthed off to him, and he shot me in the ass with a 16 gauge load of rocksalt....imagine someone injecting kerosene into your ass and lighting it on fire.
also been shot in the foot, "accidentally" knew these people in the bar, they were my neighbors. i heard her tell him "leave me alone or i'll shoot you in the face"...was kind of watching out of the corner of my eye, saw her pull a pistol out of her purse, so i grabbed her hand and forced it down....bitch shot me in the foot....that was more like getting hit with a sledge hammer with a pillow wrapped around it...hurt a little right then, knew it was going to howl later...and it did...


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 26, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Nice and hella frosty, good job.
> 
> Be sure not to throw away anything with frost on it, it makes good butter or keef.


Speaking of saving anything with frost, can it be saved till there is enough to use? If so how long and is there a storage method that would work best? I'm asking cuz I only harvest 1 or 2 at a time due to space. So I don't really have much to play with at one time.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 26, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Speaking of saving anything with frost, can it be saved till there is enough to use? If so how long and is there a storage method that would work best? I'm asking cuz I only harvest 1 or 2 at a time due to space. So I don't really have much to play with at one time.


Yeah bro, just freeze it.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 26, 2017)

I'm at the grandkids place for about a week or so. And I just have to share a pic. This my grandson working on a present for my wife.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 26, 2017)

Look


Bareback said:


> I'm at the grandkids place for about a week or so. And I just have to share a pic. This my grandson working on a present for my wife.


I hope you have a really big refrigerator.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 26, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Speaking of saving anything with frost, can it be saved till there is enough to use? If so how long and is there a storage method that would work best? I'm asking cuz I only harvest 1 or 2 at a time due to space. So I don't really have much to play with at one time.


I freeze it. Just add it to a Ziploc bag as you collect it. When you got a gallon or more have at it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 26, 2017)

I do the same but like to dry it first.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 26, 2017)

I didnt do shit today and dont plan on doing anything the rest of the day either. Drank a copious amount of alcohol last night. Feels like i ate about 3lbs of ham. 3.5 grams of shatter and about an ounce of flower gone. Overall great Christmas. Hope all of you had a great one as well.

I lied I did go to the mailbox
@curious2garden you are fucking awesome thank you


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 26, 2017)

I just found out Santa lives. I just didn't think it was so far north.

Thank you Santa!!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> I didnt do shit today and dont plan on doing anything the rest of the day either. Drank a copious amount of alcohol last night. Feels like i ate about 3lbs of ham. 3.5 grams of shatter and about an ounce of flower gone. Overall great Christmas. Hope all of you had a great one as well.
> 
> I lied I did go to the mailboxView attachment 4063571
> @curious2garden you are fucking awesome thank you


Hurrah!! I'm so glad it got there.
Merry Christmas,
Annie


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> getting shot does indeed suck ass.
> i've been shot in the ass with rock salt, partying as a teenager at a gravel pit. the farmer who owned it told us to get lost, i mouthed off to him, and he shot me in the ass with a 16 gauge load of rocksalt....imagine someone injecting kerosene into your ass and lighting it on fire.
> also been shot in the foot, "accidentally" knew these people in the bar, they were my neighbors. i heard her tell him "leave me alone or i'll shoot you in the face"...was kind of watching out of the corner of my eye, saw her pull a pistol out of her purse, so i grabbed her hand and forced it down....bitch shot me in the foot....that was more like getting hit with a sledge hammer with a pillow wrapped around it...hurt a little right then, knew it was going to howl later...and it did...


I wish I could get rock salt shells for my 16-gauge (talk about an impulse purchase!)

But the great state of Ca has rendered those illegal to possess or use. I'm guessing the state places it under "a salt weapon" legislation.


----------



## 420God (Dec 26, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Hurrah!! I'm so glad it got there.
> Merry Christmas,
> Annie


I just checked my mail too. Thank you for the card! You are the best! Love you!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2017)

420God said:


> I just checked my mail too. Thank you for the card! You are the best! Love you!


Oh good! I imagine they are just beginning to face the back log of Christmas!
Love you guys too! Tell Mrs. God I said hello and I loved her pretty cookies. I actually put marshmallow creme in the microwave because she did it and it worked out perfectly.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 26, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I wish I could get rock salt shells for my 16-gauge (talk about an impulse purchase!)
> 
> But the great state of Ca has rendered those illegal to possess or use. I'm guessing the state places it under "a salt weapon" legislation.


u know you could just make them, i do for 12 and 20 guage


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 26, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I wish I could get rock salt shells for my 16-gauge (talk about an impulse purchase!)
> 
> But the great state of Ca has rendered those illegal to possess or use. I'm guessing the state places it under "a salt weapon" legislation.


the first incident occurred in Minnesota in 1981, the second in 1984, at a sleazy bar called the Flame, that may or may not still be in Fargo, N.D.
at that time in those places, you could drive around with an rpg in your truck, and as long as there was no collateral damage, no harm, no foul


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 26, 2017)

Harvest was cut short due to daughters finally coming home. Will sneak back in tonight after bed ad try to do some more.
 
Now making three bean chilli and sweet cornbread, because I'm a rebel!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> Harvest was cut short due to daughters finally coming home. Will sneak back in tonight after bed ad try to do some more.
> View attachment 4063670
> Now making three bean chilli and sweet cornbread, because I'm a rebel!


Ahh that is beautiful! Is that your lovely wife's hand? Nice pic.


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 26, 2017)

LOL, not sure if I should be offended or flattered... That is my, apparently somewhat feminine, appendage
Perhaps I should have done the classic Mountain Dew can for perspective?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> LOL, not sure if I should be offended or flattered... That is my, apparently somewhat feminine, appendage
> Perhaps I should have done the classic Mountain Dew can for perspective?
> View attachment 4063686


 How many Mtn Dew cans can you fit in your mouth?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> LOL, not sure if I should be offended or flattered... That is my, apparently somewhat feminine, appendage
> Perhaps I should have done the classic Mountain Dew can for perspective?
> View attachment 4063686


LOL! I'd prefer you be flattered, you have an artistically nice hand, much more masculine with the Mt. Dew can but try it with a beer can for absolute machismo.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 26, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> LOL, not sure if I should be offended or flattered... That is my, apparently somewhat feminine, appendage
> Perhaps I should have done the classic Mountain Dew can for perspective?
> View attachment 4063686


Diet?...are you sure thats not your wifes hand?


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 26, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Diet?...are you sure thats not your wifes hand?


^this^


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 26, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> Harvest was cut short due to daughters finally coming home. Will sneak back in tonight after bed ad try to do some more.
> View attachment 4063670
> Now making three bean chilli and sweet cornbread, because I'm a rebel!


I know you're very busy. So I'll be a pal and cut your work load.

Send me that bud and I'll trim it and try it to make sure it's not poison. Kinda like the secret service tastes the president's food first.

Just trying to be helpful!


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 26, 2017)

Today was a wonderful day on RIU


@venus56 give your lady a kiss for me mate.


Night everyone 


PENIS!!!!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Today was a wonderful day on RIU
> 
> 
> @venus56 give your lady a kiss for me mate.
> ...


Lol. Might be like kissing your sister.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 26, 2017)

This was my last cigarette that I smoked right before midnight.

I didn't buy any for tomorrow. I did buy 3 e-cigarettes. And I have a box of Nicorette gum if I decide I don't like the e-cigs.

I quit for 10 and a half months a couple years ago on New Year's eve but I fucked up.

I hope to be mentally stronger this time. I caved in at work in a steel mill, no longer will have that problem of being around smokers for 8 hours.

I think I can do it. And I could use the $8 a pack on something else. In just 10 days, I could have $80.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4063770 This was my last cigarette that I smoked right before midnight.
> 
> I didn't buy any for tomorrow. I did buy 3 e-cigarettes. And I have a box of Nicorette gum if I decide I don't like the e-cigs.
> 
> ...


 You can doo eeet

Good thoughts your way


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 26, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4063770 This was my last cigarette that I smoked right before midnight.
> 
> I didn't buy any for tomorrow. I did buy 3 e-cigarettes. And I have a box of Nicorette gum if I decide I don't like the e-cigs.
> 
> ...


Smoke blunts, I'd gut some backwoods.


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 26, 2017)

I'm just glad nobody is making fun of my tinfoil and duct tape drying cabinet 

What if I told you my drink of choice is 2 shots of Absolut vodka and a can of Dt Dew over ice?

Thank you for the compliment. I'll take what I can get. They are much more beat up, up close.


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 26, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4063770 This was my last cigarette that I smoked right before midnight.
> 
> I didn't buy any for tomorrow. I did buy 3 e-cigarettes. And I have a box of Nicorette gum if I decide I don't like the e-cigs.
> 
> ...


Good luck. Definitely a great habit to drop. I'll be rooting for you. (Whatever that's worth)


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> I'm just glad nobody is making fun of my tinfoil and duct tape drying cabinet
> 
> What if I told you my drink of choice is 2 shots of Absolut vodka and a can of Dt Dew over ice?
> 
> Thank you for the compliment. I'll take what I can get. They are much more beat up, up close.


Wait tinfoil you say  LOL now I have to try the vodka and mt dew ha ha


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4063770 This was my last cigarette that I smoked right before midnight.
> 
> I didn't buy any for tomorrow. I did buy 3 e-cigarettes. And I have a box of Nicorette gum if I decide I don't like the e-cigs.
> 
> ...


You've already done it. So this is a piece of cake New Year's resolution


----------



## dstroy (Dec 26, 2017)

I trimmed from 8am to midnight. So. Much. Larf. I learned my lesson, and will cut those little puny branches off from now on. I’ve got two whole 2.5ft trays of larf.

Is it alright if it’s a layered a little thick? (The larf) As long as I stir it a couple times a day?

Rootball dissections looked good.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2017)

dstroy said:


> I trimmed from 8am to midnight. So. Much. Larf. I learned my lesson, and will cut those little puny branches off from now on. I’ve got two whole 2.5ft trays of larf.
> 
> Is it alright if it’s a layered a little thick? (The larf) As long as I stir it a couple times a day?
> 
> Rootball dissections looked good.


Larf is great for concentrate.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Dec 27, 2017)

I fucked your bitch, and by that I mean I sat in my apartment and imagined what sex is like with a real life woman.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 27, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Wait tinfoil you say  LOL now I have to try the vodka and mt dew ha ha


lol, remem, pin's fav was everclear and grape kool-aid


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 27, 2017)

How's this for macho? 


Sorry, I gave up beer years ago...


ETA: now my cordless is sticky and stinks!


----------



## roony (Dec 27, 2017)

Went into the hobo meth lab and watered and transplated all the plants then topped everyone so I can clone and force sex them and weed out all the dicks


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 27, 2017)

I'm doing many things with pot today......but me and the boys are still laying in my bed ATM.......no farm work for me until next week....I'm realizing work is overrated ....laying in my warm bed until almost 8am is way nicer.

Morning everyone


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 27, 2017)

roony said:


> Went into the hobo meth lab and watered and transplated all the plants then topped everyone so I can clone and force sex them and weed out all the dicks


----------



## dstroy (Dec 27, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> How's this for macho?
> View attachment 4063911
> 
> Sorry, I gave up beer years ago...
> ...


Still holding flowers.

Try again, but this time hold a gun, a bald eagle, and fireworks while loudly yelling the declaration of independence with the largest flag you can find as your backdrop. You'll hear the sound of falling water as every female in a 10 mile radius around you will sense your manliness. 




Those flowers look like they get the job done, I wish mine were as pretty as them.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 27, 2017)

Scraping grinding and painting the new dump trailer. Should keep me busy a couple days.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 27, 2017)

dstroy said:


> Still holding flowers.
> 
> Try again, but this time hold a gun, a bald eagle, and fireworks while loudly yelling the declaration of independence with the largest flag you can find as your backdrop. You'll hear the sound of falling water as every female in a 10 mile radius around you will sense your manliness.
> 
> ...


You serious?

About the bald eagle firework thing.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 27, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> You serious?
> 
> About the bald eagle firework thing.


Yeah totally, but the bald eagle has to be wild and caught by hand. It submits to you because it senses your dominance.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 27, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> lol, remem, pin's fav was everclear and grape kool-aid


OMG yes I remember, hardcore! I never had the cajones to try that. Thought about it, but no.



Possum1 said:


> How's this for macho?
> View attachment 4063911
> 
> Sorry, I gave up beer years ago...
> ...


LOL tools are always a win in my book! So now we know your superpower is trimming really fast as the bud spins (could also be a new soap opera)!


dstroy said:


> Still holding flowers.
> 
> Try again, but this time hold a gun, a bald eagle, and fireworks while loudly yelling the declaration of independence with the largest flag you can find as your backdrop. You'll hear the sound of falling water as every female in a 10 mile radius around you will sense your manliness.
> 
> ...


LOL + Rep
PS he has to end by screaming PENIS!! @Indacouch rules

@Possum1 you are a great sport thanks


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 27, 2017)

dstroy said:


> Yeah totally, but the bald eagle has to be wild and caught by hand. It submits to you because it senses your dominance.


LOL like @Diabolical666 's bear rug LOL it's alive but to afraid to move.


----------



## 420God (Dec 27, 2017)

dstroy said:


> Yeah totally, but the bald eagle has to be wild and caught by hand. It submits to you because it senses your dominance.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/found-a-baby-eagle.510555/


----------



## dstroy (Dec 27, 2017)

420God said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/found-a-baby-eagle.510555/


You had the ultimate chance bro. 

That thing is majestic AF.


----------



## 420God (Dec 27, 2017)

dstroy said:


> You had the ultimate chance bro.
> 
> That thing is majestic AF.


That was one of 2 I've had to catch and save.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 27, 2017)

420God said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/found-a-baby-eagle.510555/


God level mode! You catch a wild eagle, tie jesses and your hands are without a scratch. I remember that thread, loved it!


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 27, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL tools are always a win in my book! So now we know your superpower is trimming really fast as the bud spins (could also be a new soap opera)!
> 
> @Possum1 you are a great sport thanks


With my teeth!   
I'm still a newb, isn't that how everyone does it?


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 27, 2017)

420God said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/found-a-baby-eagle.510555/


That's freaking awesome!


----------



## dstroy (Dec 27, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> With my teeth!
> I'm still a newb, isn't that how everyone does it?


I wish I was on your newb level cause my plants look like shit. 

I'm totally jelly. Don't mind me.


----------



## 420God (Dec 27, 2017)

dstroy said:


> I wish I was on your newb level cause my plants look like shit.
> 
> I'm totally jelly. Don't mind me.


I've visited your journal, don't be so hard on yourself. Your plants look good.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 27, 2017)

Fuck!!! ....thought I still had some flowers that were tight and right as far as trim.....but everything I have here is just rough trimmed......I really don't feel like trimming...FML


I'd rather go clean up all the wrapping paper in the den and living room .....but I do wana try my hand at cookies .....Sooooo maybe I will put a movie going and trim for a while.


@curious2garden check Email


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 27, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Fuck!!! ....thought I still had some flowers that were tight and right as far as trim.....but everything I have here is just rough trimmed......I really don't feel like trimming...FML
> 
> 
> I'd rather go clean up all the wrapping paper in the den and living room .....but I do wana try my hand at cookies .....Sooooo maybe I will put a movie going and trim for a while.
> ...


Just did, nuttin' honey


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 27, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Just did, nuttin' honey


K.......I have a vid for you and the fucker isn't cooperating ....I thought I got it on the last try....but the failed send came through right after I messaged you here.....my bad 

It's hilarious btw ....Chunkers first candy cane.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 27, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> K.......I have a vid for you and the fucker isn't cooperating ....I thought I got it on the last try....but the failed send came through right after I messaged you here.....my bad
> 
> It's hilarious btw ....Chunkers first candy cane.


LOL looking forward to seeing that hun.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## charface (Dec 27, 2017)

Today has been damage control so far. 
Walked down the hall to water plants but stepped in my uncles shit water. 
He flooded the toilet all the way into the hall. 

Fixed that up. 
Headed in to water plants noticed a few wilted pretty hard. 
I had leaned against the air conditioner last time I was in there.

Also not knowing that I figured I would be just in time to water. But?

The plants will be fine and I bleached my foot so now I'm back in track. 

Ribs for dinner and gonna fire up the chainsaw while they cook. 

Everyone needs these kind of days from time to time. 
It helps remind you that life sucks. 
In case you forget. Lol


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2017)

dstroy said:


> Still holding flowers.
> 
> Try again, but this time hold a gun, a bald eagle, and fireworks while loudly yelling the declaration of independence with the largest flag you can find as your backdrop. You'll hear the sound of falling water as every female in a 10 mile radius around you will sense your manliness.
> 
> ...


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 27, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL looking forward to seeing that hun.


Sar is guna try to send ....mine won't


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 27, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Sar is guna try to send ....mine won't


gmail has a 25 mb file limit. If it's larger you can use google drive.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 27, 2017)

cannabineer said:


>






LOL Next installment


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 27, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL Next installment


man with fine people and some of the room

i need to pull up a lawn chair and 6 pack and sit back and watch

like watching days of our life all over

sheesh


----------



## Bareback (Dec 27, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4063978


I'm pretty jelly, I want a dump trailer and a nose ring, not necessarily in that order.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 27, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I'm pretty jelly, I want a dump trailer and a nose ring, not necessarily in that order.


Those safety goggles were pretty nice too! Sort of made the entire ensemble.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 27, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I'm pretty jelly, I want a dump trailer and a nose ring, not necessarily in that order.


I have 2 dump trailers that havent really been used this past year, bought a 3500 mini dump. I try to pull the trailers as little as possible now


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## see4 (Dec 28, 2017)

changed out a toilet parts kit in my bathrooms. my toilets are purring like a kitten now.
set up the watering system in my grow.
swapped the air filters for my AC. 6 20x20 screens.
polished my knob for a minute or 10
mixed a new batch of super soil
put mega crop, coco and perlite in my cart to purchase after i sleep on it.
made a nice steak and salad.
smoked a fuck ton of pot.
found some heatsinks for the PCBs for like $5.39 a piece...
talk to some folks about the thing, ya know..
smoked a little more.
took a hot shower. naked.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2017)

see4 said:


> changed out a toilet parts kit in my bathrooms. my toilets are purring like a kitten now.
> set up the watering system in my grow.
> swapped the air filters for my AC. 6 20x20 screens.
> polished my knob for a minute or 10
> ...


coco x xlg perlite are the shit, that's what I grow in, (says the really intermediate grower LOL)


----------



## see4 (Dec 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> coco x xlg perlite are the shit, that's what I grow in, (says the really intermediate grower LOL)


i've been eyeballing coco+perlite for some time now, can't wait to get started. will be doing it under LEDs. im expecting fun times ahead. and big yields.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 28, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> I have 2 dump trailers that havent really been used this past year, bought a 3500 mini dump. I try to pull the trailers as little as possible now


I have been wanting a dump trailer large enough to haul a skid steer. For doing tree removal and clean up, also to move logs in the mill.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> coco x xlg perlite are the shit, that's what I grow in, (says the really intermediate grower LOL)


I've thought about doing some coco runs but I just don't know enough about it. I mean I've read a lot of stuff but I just haven't jumped in yet. Is it easy, or do you have to stay on top of it 100% of the time? I'll PM you with a million questions. 
Love you Annie


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 28, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I have been wanting a dump trailer large enough to haul a skid steer. For doing tree removal and clean up, also to move logs in the mill.


i replaced the floor of the bobcat trailer and will be grinding and painting it soon as well.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 28, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> i replaced the floor of the bobcat trailer and will be grinding and painting it soon as well.


Are you using industrial paint or what?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 28, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Are you using industrial paint or what?


Just high gloss rustoleum(sp?) This one was just purchased so it needs a lot of rust removed first. The bobcat trailer is just touch up. Did the other two dump trailers last winter so they should be good but I'll check em anyway.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 28, 2017)

Just surface rust. Won't need any putty thankfully.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2017)

see4 said:


> i've been eyeballing coco+perlite for some time now, can't wait to get started. will be doing it under LEDs. im expecting fun times ahead. and big yields.


I've been thinking about trying LEDs. Looking forward to hearing about your experience.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I've thought about doing some coco runs but I just don't know enough about it. I mean I've read a lot of stuff but I just haven't jumped in yet. Is it easy, or do you have to stay on top of it 100% of the time? I'll PM you with a million questions.
> Love you Annie


It's been pretty simple for me. I will kill most things in dirt but coco + perlite is relatively easy. I use three part General Hydroponics Flora series as well as their CaliMagic product.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 28, 2017)

I successfully incubated nasal debris from a x-mas eve buffet and have flooded my O2 exchangers with the self harvesting fluid.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 28, 2017)

eh i still like my home made soils, and my cheep redneck grow....

oh look episode 2...of the day of our lives...WoW

getting jittery bout this one, looks like shit, smells great though....


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> I successfully incubated nasal debris from a x-mas eve buffet and have flooded my O2 exchangers with the self harvesting fluid.


Aww man sorry, that' snot pleasant


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 28, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Aww man sorry, that' snot pleasant


Laugh turned to cough.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> OMG yes I remember, hardcore! I never had the cajones to try that. Thought about it, but no.


We used to do 151 shots all the time, wasn't that bad. Someone offered me a shot of Eveclear, i never heard of it, it was illegal here, so I took it. It instantly came back up and I was dry heaving for an hour or more. This was probably 10 minutes after we got to the party. I went and slept in the car for a couple hours and didn't drink again that night. Horrible night. 

I can get it here now and use it for a final rinse after ISO in my glass pieces. I can taste the ISO no mater how much i rinse it, but that stuff takes it right out. I'll swear i catch a little buzz just breathing it if I work with it to long. 

Oh yeah, it is awesome for flaming spit balls. And burning your lips off.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> We used to do 151 shots all the time, wasn't that bad. Someone offered me a shot of Eveclear, i never heard of it, it was illegal here, so I took it. It instantly came back up and I was dry heaving for an hour or more. This was probably 10 minutes after we got to the party. I went and slept in the car for a couple hours and didn't drink again that night. Horrible night.
> 
> I can get it here now and use it for a final rinse after ISO in my glass pieces. I can taste the ISO no mater how much i rinse it, but that stuff takes it right out. I'll swear i catch a little buzz just breathing it if I work with it to long.
> 
> Oh yeah, it is awesome for flaming spit balls. And burning your lips off.


Have you tried drawing air through the piece with a vacuum cleaner? That gets my freshly-washed glass free of any extraneous odors. Save you a rinse step maybe.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 28, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> View attachment 4064272


Who did the frame work? Shit looks clean.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I've been thinking about trying LEDs. Looking forward to hearing about your experience.


I like leds. I have cobs and a good unit farm with cree and osram diodes. 

I'm thinking about going back to my t5 for these cold months. Im having a hard time keeping my grow space warm enough. I can't see running a heater and light.

I might just stick a couple t5 bulbs in with the leds for extra light and a bit of heat.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 28, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Have you tried drawing air through the piece with a vacuum cleaner? That gets my freshly-washed glass free of any extraneous odors. Save you a rinse step maybe.


It's not just the fumes, cheap ISO sometime leaves a residue, the everclear never does.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> It's not just the fumes, cheap ISO sometime leaves a residue, the everclear never does.


The 91% I get at Walmart is clean ime. No residue that I can detect (disclaimer 1. I worked in a lab and what smells to me isn't necessarily what smells to others. Disclaimer 2. I like the smell of isopropanol in the morning.) Did you try the vacuum trick? I'm curious if it works for you ...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> coco x xlg perlite are the shit, that's what I grow in, (says the really intermediate grower LOL)


Do you screen your perlite? 
I read an article by Al Tapla about the importance of consistent particle size so I've been screening both perlite and kitty litter. 
The best price I can find on perlite is $14 for 4 cubic feet but the shit looks like it's been run over by a truck. Bottom of the bag is mostly glass dust. 
All the little stuff gets spread on the lawn.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 28, 2017)

Guys, I feel bad for treating @Venus55 the way I have the last few days. I just think there's a time in life when people need to grow up and act like adults........So 








I just wanted to say to Venus, I saw a sign that said something about Bikes and Racks for 99$ .....not sure if you need a bike .....but the Rack thing is a must .....only $99


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 28, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> The 91% I get at Walmart is clean ime. No residue that I can detect (disclaimer 1. I worked in a lab and what smells to me isn't necessarily what smells to others. Disclaimer 2. I like the smell of isopropanol.) Did you try the vacuum trick? I'm curious if it works for you ...


I appreciate the advice, but I'm gonna keep doing the etho rinse. 

I used to work in a high precision shop and the 97% ISO we used to get would eventually gum up the lapped precision granite plates. Parts would start sticking, get scratched and either have to be reworked, or be junk. There was always a black waxy residue on the parts when this started happening. The company that did the lapping told us to stop using ISO, use acetone, which is what we used to clean parts. One of our engineers figured out about how much ISO was used on a granite per day and evaporated it in a glass bowl. There was a noticeable oily residue lefty behind, times 6 days a week, it built up. We switched to acetone and it stopped happening. I'm not a fan of ISO because of that experience.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 28, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I like leds. I have cobs and a good unit farm with cree and osram diodes.
> 
> I'm thinking about going back to my t5 for these cold months. Im having a hard time keeping my grow space warm enough. I can't see running a heater and light.
> 
> I might just stick a couple t5 bulbs in with the leds for extra light and a bit of heat.


I'm going back to hps keep led for veg.. Mine just doesn't pack enough punch.. But I can 't afford a high end unit. Mine puts out plenty of heat, more than I expected.

I've been told to give cmh a try but I know what hps does so it would be tough not to go back to that.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 28, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I appreciate the advice, but I'm gonna keep doing the etho rinse.
> 
> I used to work in a high precision shop and the 97% ISO we used to get would eventually gum up the lapped precision granite plates. Parts would start sticking, get scratched and either have to be reworked, or be junk. There was always a black waxy residue on the parts when this started happening. The company that did the lapping told us to stop using ISO, use acetone, which is what we used to clean parts. One of our engineers figured out about how much ISO was used on a granite per day and evaporated it in a glass bowl. There was a noticeable oily residue lefty behind, times 6 days a week, it built up. We switched to acetone and it stopped happening. I'm not a fan of ISO because of that experience.


https://www.agilent.com/cs/library/applications/A01419.pdf

I found that, maybe a resident chemistry expert knows which of those can react with stuff normally found in the environment.

I know that it sometimes has denatonium benzoate in it (bittering agent)

And if it's exposed to light and air repeatedly over time it can form a peroxide, beyond that I don't know.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 28, 2017)

Bottom side almost finished.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 28, 2017)

I'm glad you photoed that Prop. now i don't have to worry.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 28, 2017)

I would inspect/replace the hydraulic line's as well.

They take a beating from rocks & such + they have a habit of bursting at the worst possible times.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 28, 2017)

I helped my friend move some furniture and I worked on the POS Ford Tempo some more. The bad news is that it's leaking coolant but I'm hoping it's just a freeze plug because it's not in the oil. It started getting dark so I called it a day, hopefully I can find out tomorrow. 

It starts and runs a lot better since I sorted all the shoddy wiring out too.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 28, 2017)

I liked the op of this thread for how fucking good its become.. You all should too he's a God


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 28, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Who did the frame work? Shit looks clean.


*slowly removes hand from her crotch and raises it with a sniff on the way up* Me, thanks 

Now I just need to figure out the whole not a powerstroke but a Cummins 4 bt and how to make it...move thing.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2017)

dstroy said:


> https://www.agilent.com/cs/library/applications/A01419.pdf
> 
> I found that, *maybe a resident chemistry expert* knows which of those can react with stuff normally found in the environment.
> 
> ...


One Ph.D. in Organic already gave him advice he rejected, LOL


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 28, 2017)

@curious2garden Bubba busted through on the 27th. Sent you a PM.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 28, 2017)

Indagrow said:


> *slowly removes hand from her crotch and raises it with a sniff on the way up* Me, thanks
> 
> Now I just need to figure out the whole not a powerstroke but a Cummins 4 bt and how to make it...move thing.


You’re a chick?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> @curious2garden Bubba busted through on the 27th. Sent you a PM.


I saw them they are hardy looking little buggers! I read it on my iPhone on the way back from the dentist ugh LOL


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I saw them they are hardy looking little buggers! I read it on my iPhone on the way back from the dentist ugh LOL


Pre-‘98 Bubba Kush from Dear Annie. Roots medium, FoxFarms bat guano with myco, and DE. Popped 27th of December 2017. Under a single 89w Tasty COB. I just ordered another COB from Timber which uses 2x 100w Vero29 7th Gen. I also have a Roots Master Pack on the way. I’d have ordered the Dry Nutrients Player Pack, but I cannot find it anymore online, which makes me want to kill that chick that pulled a gun on me even more.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 28, 2017)

Look at how sparkly and hairy!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Look at how sparkly and hairy!


 I love how the plants change their odor as they grow.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 28, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I love how the plants change their odor as they grow.


Certainly! How are you, Bear-bear?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Certainly! How are you, Bear-bear?


Pretty good! Chawin' on a prime ribeye with (Annie's recipe!) Epic Three Cheese Sauce and watching Top Gear reruns on Netflix.
Soooo yum.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 28, 2017)

This is the only thing I’ve splurged on in a while. I’ve got a small personal grow for necessity, but a friend is also letting me set up something bigger elsewhere. My bank account was like “OUCH!”


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 28, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Pretty good! Chawin' on a prime ribeye with (Annie's recipe!) Epic Three Cheese Sauce and watching Top Gear reruns on Netflix.
> Soooo yum.


I definitely have to get some cooking tips from you and Annie. 

We’re binge watching Botched on the FireStick ATM.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 28, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I love how the plants change their odor as they grow.


People do that too.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 28, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> People do that too.


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 28, 2017)

Today I made a bunch of big pieces of wood into a whole bunch of little pieces of wood. 

Then went and sat in the tree stand for an hour just before dark, and managed to shoot a doe. Didn't think she was going to come out, knew I was there, sat behind me and stomped her foot for 5 minutes while I sat frozen, just waiting for her to blow and run. Said a little prayer that I sure would appreciate it, if the good Lord was willing, and sure enough she walked right under me and out into the field. She was spooky as all get-out, kept stopping and staring at me the whole time. Took 10 minutes to get my rifle into position, and just as I scoot my but around to lineup, two more deer had snuck in behind me blew the alarm. Managed to get her right before she went onto the neighbor's property.
Thank you Lord, 30 days of meat for my family.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 28, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Pre-‘98 Bubba Kush from Dear Annie. Roots medium, FoxFarms bat guano with myco, and DE. Popped 27th of December 2017. Under a single 89w Tasty COB. I just ordered another COB from Timber which uses 2x 100w Vero29 7th Gen. I also have a Roots Master Pack on the way. I’d have ordered the Dry Nutrients Player Pack, but I cannot find it anymore online, which makes me want to kill that chick that pulled a gun on me even more.
> 
> View attachment 4064636 View attachment 4064638


don't drown'm


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 28, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> don't drown'm


Yeah, the cotyledons purpled up a bit. It’s mostly the extreme cold, causing the wetness to dissipate slowly. As for the water in the medium, the soil was dry today. I just rewatered. Thanks for looking out!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> This is the only thing I’ve splurged on in a while. I’ve got a small personal grow for necessity, but a friend is also letting me set up something bigger elsewhere. My bank account was like “OUCH!”
> 
> View attachment 4064643


LEDs?

~edit~ looked it up. LEDs, nice


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 28, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> LEDs?


COBs, specifically. 7th Gen Vero29s, probably Cs or SEs. 3500k, 90CRI, I believe.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 28, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Yeah, the cotyledons purpled up a bit. It’s mostly the extreme cold, causing the wetness to dissipate slowly. As for the water in the medium, the soil was dry today. I just rewatered. Thanks for looking out!


 I haven't been journaling much lately so I'm not in that section very often .. do you have a journal of these bubba's going.? I'll pop in and say hey from time to time.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 28, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> I haven't been journaling much lately so I'm not in that section very often .. do you have a journal of these bubba's going.? I'll pop in and say hey from time to time.


Not yet, but I may start one.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 28, 2017)

Mrs Stool just got home with our dog. He was having dental "issues" and needed to have his teeth deep cleaned. 
A couple of teeth had to go. 

Guess how much???


*$1,100 *


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 28, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Mrs Stool just got home with our dog. He was having dental "issues" and needed to have his teeth deep cleaned.
> A couple of teeth had to go.
> 
> Guess how much???
> ...


Dentists are fucking horrible. So glad I can get everything to include anaesthesia on post for nothing.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Mrs Stool just got home with our dog. He was having dental "issues" and needed to have his teeth deep cleaned.
> A couple of teeth had to go.
> 
> Guess how much???
> ...


I just got home from the dentist too. Got my teeth cleaned it was completely covered by my dental insurance, thank god. 

My dogs are all covered by Trupanion. Regular dental cleaning is not covered but any extractions are so that helps. I have a dental scraper that I use to remove the plaque and daily I swab and brush their teeth with Plax. It is great for tartar control.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I just got home from the dentist too. Got my teeth cleaned it was completely covered by my dental insurance, thank god.
> 
> My dogs are all covered by Trupanion. Regular dental cleaning is not covered but any extractions are so that helps. I have a dental scraper that I use to remove the plaque and daily I swab and brush their teeth with Plax. It is great for tartar control.


You are the only person I know with Dental Insurance. Props. I should get Dental or something.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> You are the only person I know with Dental Insurance. Props. I should get Dental or something.


LOL it's embarrassing but we actually have a primary and a secondary. We have been very blessed in our careers.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL it's embarrassing but we actually have a primary and a secondary. We have been very blessed in our careers.


I’ll get there. A semester and a half, and I’ll be transferring with all As and Bs to a four-year. I grew up in a family of 2 parents, 3 kids including myself, and a half-retarded aunt, living off $15k a year, so I plan to bring up my daughter so that she never has to know poverty like that. But, coming from nothing, from a mother that dropped out of school in 10th grade and spent her entire pregnancy doing cocaine with me in utero, you’ll be able to tell that all I have, I earned for myself. One day, I’ll be at least middle class like you fine folks, though.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I’ll get there. A semester and a half, and I’ll be transferring with all As and Bs to a four-year. I grew up in a family of 2 parents, 3 kids including myself, and a half-retarded aunt, living off $15k a year, so I plan to bring up my daughter so that she never has to know poverty like that. But, coming from nothing, from a mother that dropped out of school in 10th grade and spent her entire pregnancy doing cocaine with me in utero, you’ll be able to tell that all I have, I earned for myself. One day, I’ll be at least middle class like you fine folks, though.


You are amazing ODG and should be very proud of what you are accomplishing.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I’ll get there. A semester and a half, and I’ll be transferring with all As and Bs to a four-year. I grew up in a family of 2 parents, 3 kids including myself, and a half-retarded aunt, living off $15k a year, so I plan to bring up my daughter so that she never has to know poverty like that. But, coming from nothing, from a mother that dropped out of school in 10th grade and spent her entire pregnancy doing cocaine with me in utero, you’ll be able to tell that all I have, I earned for myself. One day, I’ll be at least middle class like you fine folks, though.


 Respect.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> You are amazing ODG and should be very proud of what you are accomplishing.





cannabineer said:


> Respect.


You’re both too sweet, and I love you for it.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 28, 2017)

Hey @Olive Drab Green how is the rug rat and did y'all have a good Christmas ?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 28, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Hey @Olive Drab Green how is the rug rat and did y'all have a good Christmas ?


She’s great! I’ll send you a few pics of her. Christmas was better than we could have hoped for, and I’m particularly grateful for my biological father and my siblings. How was yours, bro?


----------



## Bareback (Dec 28, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> She’s great! I’ll send you a few pics of her. Christmas was better than we could have hoped for, and I’m particularly grateful for my biological father and my siblings. How was yours, bro?


Mine was awesome , I spent a week with my grandson. Just got home a few minutes ago , been driving all day. Here's a pic of him and Santa ( Santa is the one with the beard ).


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 28, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I’ll get there. A semester and a half, and I’ll be transferring with all As and Bs to a four-year. I grew up in a family of 2 parents, 3 kids including myself, and a half-retarded aunt, living off $15k a year, so I plan to bring up my daughter so that she never has to know poverty like that. But, coming from nothing, from a mother that dropped out of school in 10th grade and spent her entire pregnancy doing cocaine with me in utero, you’ll be able to tell that all I have, I earned for myself. One day, I’ll be at least middle class like you fine folks, though.


Yes you will brother


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 28, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Yes you will brother


Hey, brother, been a minute! How’ve you been?


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 28, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Hey, brother, been a minute! How’ve you been?


Pretty good. One of my kids came home for the holidays, we had great fun and pissed off her mom. Win/win LOL


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 28, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Pretty good. One of my kids came home for the holidays, we had great fun and pissed off her mom. Win/win LOL


Haha! Awe! How old’s that one?


----------



## Bareback (Dec 28, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Hey @Olive Drab Green how is the rug rat and did y'all have a good Christmas ?


Ohh BTW we are expecting a granddaughter in early March.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 28, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Ohh BTW we are expecting a granddaughter in early March.


That’s awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 28, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Haha! Awe! How old’s that one?


Twin girls, 27 yr. The other stayed in Seattle, she used up all her vacation time at her wedding last Feb. She says she'll be home this spring


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 28, 2017)

@Olive Drab Green Thanks for the pics, she is adorable


----------



## Karah (Dec 28, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> View attachment 4064665


Thiiisssssssss


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 28, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Twin girls, 27 yr. The other stayed in Seattle, she used up all her vacation time at her wedding last Feb. She says she'll be home this spring


Twins? I’ll bet that was exciting! They’re a bit younger than me, actually. I keep forgetting you’re up there in age. That’s awesome, though, man! Really happy you had a good Christmas!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 28, 2017)

Karah said:


> Thiiisssssssss


This what? I can’t see which attachment. And Merry belated Christmas, Karah!


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 28, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Twins? I’ll bet that was exciting! They’re a bit younger than me, actually. I keep forgetting you’re up there in age. That’s awesome, though, man! Really happy you had a good Christmas!


I have to reiterate; enjoy every second even when it's a pain. They grow way too fast


----------



## Karah (Dec 28, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> This what? I can’t see which attachment. And Merry belated Christmas, Karah!


“...expand your mind, help you grow..”


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 28, 2017)

Karah said:


> “...expand your mind, help you grow..”


Gotcha!


----------



## ANC (Dec 29, 2017)

The delivery man just dropped off a new Microsoft keyboard, mine is so old it feels like I am blind typing as half the letters have worn off the keys.
And a new set of high-efficiency earphones for my wife's phone as she has been complaining about hers. My daughter has been a little shit all morning so she got nada. Time for some consequences.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 29, 2017)

Bubba’s looking much prettier today.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 29, 2017)

My lil guy has a fever that won't quit((Chunker)) warming up the car to take him to the ER......wish me luck guys ......poor baby 

Il keep you all posted


----------



## ANC (Dec 29, 2017)

Good luck man, I have been lucky, never even sat a night up with our daughter, she is going to school in a year.
But my pets are people too, and I have been there many times.

Just keep wearing the balls, you got this.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 29, 2017)

Upper Res infection, brother has been battling the same thing for a week now. His fever jumped to 101.6 and wouldn't seem to break, plus he was acting kinda strange. The doc prescribed some meds for him.I'm headed home to try to sleep for at least a bit before lil Inda wakes up. Thanks guys 


@curious2garden I knew you weren't an option that early grandma Annie. I thought about it though.


----------



## ANC (Dec 29, 2017)

Good news, unlike this...

*Police seize R80k worth dagga after high speed car chase*

Port Elizabeth - Following a high speed chase on the R72 in the Eastern Cape, Port Alfred police on Friday arrested two men and confiscated some 28 kilograms of dagga worth over R80 000 (+-$6500) (if it was hydro it would be worth $2520000).

Told you weed is cheap here.
https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-africa/eastern-cape/police-seize-r80k-worth-dagga-after-high-speed-car-chase-12562236


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Upper Res infection, brother has been battling the same thing for a week now. His fever jumped to 101.6 and wouldn't seem to break, plus he was acting kinda strange. The doc prescribed some meds for him.I'm headed home to try to sleep for at least a bit before lil Inda wakes up. Thanks guys
> 
> 
> @curious2garden I knew you weren't an option that early grandma Annie. I thought about it though.


My advice would have ended with take him in. So you did what I would have suggested anyway. Hopefully he'll be feeling better son. How's Lil' Inda doing? Has he got it? Hope the rest of you guys manage to dodge it.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 29, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I have to reiterate; enjoy every second even when it's a pain. They grow way too fast


Ugh. So right. My oldest is becoming a woman.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 29, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> My lil guy has a fever that won't quit((Chunker)) warming up the car to take him to the ER......wish me luck guys ......poor baby
> 
> Il keep you all posted


Good luck. Wife and one of my boys has type a flu.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 29, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Upper Res infection, brother has been battling the same thing for a week now. His fever jumped to 101.6 and wouldn't seem to break, plus he was acting kinda strange. The doc prescribed some meds for him.I'm headed home to try to sleep for at least a bit before lil Inda wakes up. Thanks guys
> 
> 
> @curious2garden I knew you weren't an option that early grandma Annie. I thought about it though.


Hope the kids recover quickly, bro.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 29, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> My advice would have ended with take him in. So you did what I would have suggested anyway. Hopefully he'll be feeling better son. How's Lil' Inda doing? Has he got it? Hope the rest of you guys manage to dodge it.


Lil Inda is on the mend, momma thinks she's starting to feel shitty. I've been taking antibiotics for some dental work, so maybe that's why I've been alright IDK ....I figured you would have said take him in tbh ....the fever was concerning of course, but he started acting weird even for a sick baby ....but you know how Sar is Annie ....if nothing else it calmed her down taking him in. Long night though


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 29, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Hope the kids recover quickly, bro.


Thanks bro


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Ugh. So right. My oldest is becoming a woman.


How old is she?


----------



## Bareback (Dec 29, 2017)

@Indacouch sorry to about the family, take care of them all and brace yourself,.....your next.

My grandson got a couple of months ago and they were on a family vacation so he gave it to everyone , and since the whole family are educators, I think he single handley gave it to the whole state. This is the part where I would put an "lol" except it's true, but here's the funny part . It was his wife's family
and me and my wife wasn't invited ...... so serves them right .lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 29, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> How old is she?


12 going on 30. Lol. She is a good girl but the attitude lately.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 29, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Lil Inda is on the mend, momma thinks she's starting to feel shitty. I've been taking antibiotics for some dental work, so maybe that's why I've been alright IDK ....I figured you would have said take him in tbh ....the fever was concerning of course, but he started acting weird even for a sick baby ....but you know how Sar is Annie ....if nothing else it calmed her down taking him in. Long night though


I've been whining for about 48 hrs. Knocked me on my butt, I've coughed so much I have 2 new hernias.
But feeling much better now, slept for about an hour, was able to feed my plants (damn that bucket was heavy!) Hang in there!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 29, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> 12 going on 30. Lol. She is a good girl but the attitude lately.


The teenage years are... interesting.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 29, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> The teenage years are... interesting.


Oh I'm sure they are.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 29, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Ugh. So right. My oldest is becoming a woman.


I've got some fatherly advice ( for all father's and moms alike ) .

As your children grow, grow with them. Here's what I mean, if I can put this to words. 
1. Newborns - be the parent of a newborn.
2. Toddlers - be the parent of a toddler and not a newborn, don't treat them like a little baby.
3. First graders...... not the parent of a toddler.
4. Third graders..... not.....a first grader.
5. 5th-6th graders..... not.....
6. Teenagers- ( holy shit ) it starts getting deeply complicated now. And basically you have to show them that you love and trust them. And support them when they make mistakes. But what ever you do don't treat them like kids any more.
7. Late teens- ( double holy shit ) This is the time to show them that you really trust them and that they are responsible for themselves, but yet you still support them no matter what. 
8. Young adults- I love you but pay your own bills.
9. 25+ - I love you but you really have to pay your own bills. No shit pay your own bills....
10. 28+ - Give me a hug, so good to see you, I'm so proad of you......blah,blah, blah please come to visit more often.


Anyway what I am really trying to say is love them, support them, and be the parent of the kid/kids you have right now not the kid you had a couple years ago.

And beware if you do a really good job, and have a great relationship....... empty nest really sucks


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 29, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I've got some fatherly advice ( for all father's and moms alike ) .
> 
> As your children grow, grow with them. Here's what I mean, if I can put this to words.
> 1. Newborns - be the parent of a newborn.
> ...


I'm totally diggin' the empty nest!


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 29, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> You’re a chick?


No its just a micro penis


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 29, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I've got some fatherly advice ( for all father's and moms alike ) .
> 
> As your children grow, grow with them. Here's what I mean, if I can put this to words.
> 1. Newborns - be the parent of a newborn.
> ...


Sounds like great advice. I'm with my kids every day and treat them well. I help them daily with homework. I tuck them in at night and read to them and tell them I love them all the time. 

The biggest thing I guess is I'm trying to teach all my kids responsibility, mainly the oldest. She has more chores now and doesn't like it.


----------



## ANC (Dec 29, 2017)

Well, mine is 5 and about as difficult and cheeky as I was at 12.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 29, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I've got some fatherly advice ( for all father's and moms alike ) .
> 
> As your children grow, grow with them. Here's what I mean, if I can put this to words.
> 1. Newborns - be the parent of a newborn.
> ...


I dunno if that sequence applies to a mentally ill mother/broken family. Like, I’m 28, and last time I heard from my mother was 2 years ago when she called me a baby killer.

Anyway, enough of that drama. Sorry, guys, I’m just a bit sleep deprived. In any case, my daughter is never going to know her grandmother, and she’s never going to be left to believe she isn’t loved.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 29, 2017)

ANC said:


> Well, mine is 5 and about as difficult and cheeky as I was at 12.


That’s awesome.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 29, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm totally diggin' the empty nest!


Me and the wife are broken hearted. It's kinda crazy because our relationship has improved a bunch, but we are just lost not having any kids to raise. However my daughter is still in school and still needs us, but it ain't the same as when they were younger.
I think I might have a touch of the holiday blues, I'll get over it when the credit card bills come in.

On a side note I'm going to look at a 4 wheeler so I'll probably have a new toy to occupy my time this afternoon.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 29, 2017)

Thank God for this Kali Mist and Serious Casey. A friend just dropped off a half of the former and a quarter of the latter. Now I can stop puking and maybe shut down.



Bareback said:


> Me and the wife are broken hearted. It's kinda crazy because our relationship has improved a bunch, but we are just lost not having any kids to raise. However my daughter is still in school and still needs us, but it ain't the same as when they were younger.
> I think I might have a touch of the holiday blues, I'll get over it when the credit card bills come in.
> 
> On a side note I'm going to look at a 4 wheeler so I'll probably have a new toy to occupy my time this afternoon.


N’awwwe. That’s the relationship I really want to have with mine. I think she’ll be a mostly docile, loving, intelligent kid, and probably somewhat moderately mischievous, but not to a sadistic or otherwise vicious degree. If she has depression issues, we’re going the cannabis route well before pharmaceuticals, for sure. 50 different SSRIs, SNRIs, NDRIs, Tricyclics, Neuroleptics, Mood Stabilizers, Benzodiazepines, AMPHETAMINES, only ever served to make me worse.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 29, 2017)

@Olive Drab Green I came from a broken home, Mom was an addict Dad was a drunk and never in the picture. Stepdad was a drunk but had a strong work ethic, my brothers and I spent time in a orphanage. But I made damn sure my kids had a home, got a good education, and their lives nothing like mine. So I know you can too, and you will. Just focus on what is ahead of you and not the past. I remember reading all the post you made two or so years ago, and I see so of the work you put in paying off . Your doing great , and life will kick you sometimes but you got this man. 

Sorry for rambling .


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 29, 2017)

Bareback said:


> @Olive Drab Green I came from a broken home, Mom was an addict Dad was a drunk and never in the picture. Stepdad was a drunk but had a strong work ethic, my brothers and I spent time in a orphanage. But I made damn sure my kids had a home, got a good education, and their lives nothing like mine. So I know you can too, and you will. Just focus on what is ahead of you and not the past. I remember reading all the post you made two or so years ago, and I see so of the work you put in paying off . Your doing great , and life will kick you sometimes but you got this man.
> 
> Sorry for rambling .


Definitely getting my shit together. I was still popping pills when I first got here. Thanks, bro, and I’m glad you rose above. I’m getting there. Mostly already there. Still some work left to do. Really sorry for being a drag. It’s mostly the sleep dep.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 29, 2017)

hey @Olive Drab Green good to see you around man. How's the family working out.......good to see ya


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 29, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Upper Res infection, brother has been battling the same thing for a week now. His fever jumped to 101.6 and wouldn't seem to break, plus he was acting kinda strange. The doc prescribed some meds for him.I'm headed home to try to sleep for at least a bit before lil Inda wakes up. Thanks guys
> 
> 
> @curious2garden I knew you weren't an option that early grandma Annie. I thought about it though.


that shits going around, i had it two weeks ago, took about ten days to get over....worst part was coughing so hard i couldn't catch a buzz 8(


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 29, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> hey @Olive Drab Green good to see you around man. How's the family working out.......good to see ya


We’re great, man! Beautiful, healthy, and growing quick. She’s got the biggest eyes you’ve ever seen!


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 29, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> We’re great, man! Beautiful, healthy, and growing quick. She’s got the biggest eyes you’ve ever seen!


no shit, now that's awesomeness for you.........props to ya


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 29, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> no shit, now that's awesomeness for you.........props to ya


Yeah, bro, thanks. She’ll be 12 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 29, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Lil Inda is on the mend, momma thinks she's starting to feel shitty. I've been taking antibiotics for some dental work, so maybe that's why I've been alright IDK ....I figured you would have said take him in tbh ....the fever was concerning of course, but he started acting weird even for a sick baby ....but you know how Sar is Annie ....if nothing else it calmed her down taking him in. Long night though


Glad he's alright. We all just got over the flu here on the opposite side of the country. Everyone in the house had it even though we all got our flu shots.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 29, 2017)

I went food shopping earlier, got home and realized they gave me someone else's shit. Who the fuck buys low fat dairy products? Then it takes me over an hour to do what's normally a 20 min round trip, because mother fuckers don't know how to drive. Green means go, BITCH!


----------



## Downtowntillman (Dec 29, 2017)

I swear we have a product for everything... Deep throat spray? Wow!! They have a pot seedling on the front of it...


----------



## Downtowntillman (Dec 29, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I went food shopping earlier, got home and realized they gave me someone else's shit. Who the fuck buys low fat dairy products? Then it takes me over an hour to do what's normally a 20 min round trip, because mother fuckers don't know how to drive. Green means go, BITCH!



I have had a few opportunities where this happened to me also and I got the benefit from it. But just like your situation I got fucked a few times also. When I was younger good long time ago. I went to a fast food restaurant and got a cheeseburger combo and pulled out with enough for a family of 5. Hell I even got 2 kids meals lol

Burn a fatty and let the sun set!!! I live for the darkness!


----------



## charface (Dec 29, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Me and the wife are broken hearted. It's kinda crazy because our relationship has improved a bunch, but we are just lost not having any kids to raise. However my daughter is still in school and still needs us, but it ain't the same as when they were younger.
> I think I might have a touch of the holiday blues, I'll get over it when the credit card bills come in.
> 
> On a side note I'm going to look at a 4 wheeler so I'll probably have a new toy to occupy my time this afternoon.


My wife and I were fortunate enough
To jump straight into some long overdue projects when the kids flew the coup.
Been together for like 27? Years but most of that was directed at raising kids. 
We finally remembered what it was like before kids. Aka, loud sex with the door open.

We now live in fear if them ever trying to come home. 

It was an adjustment though and I hated it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 29, 2017)

hey 

if 2 vegans are arguing, is it still considered a beef

just curious


----------



## charface (Dec 29, 2017)

Downtowntillman said:


> I swear we have a product for everything... Deep throat spray? Wow!! They have a pot seedling on the front of it...
> 
> View attachment 4064985


I have no idea where i got these but 
They expired in 2010. 
I hope they didnt fall out if my wifes purse or something


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 29, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> hey
> 
> if 2 vegans are arguing, is it still considered a beef
> 
> just curious


LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2017)

Bareback said:


> @Indacouch sorry to about the family, take care of them all and brace yourself,.....your next.
> 
> My grandson got a couple of months ago and they were on a family vacation so he gave it to everyone , and since the whole family are educators, I think he single handley gave it to the whole state. This is the part where I would put an "lol" except it's true, but here's the funny part . It was his wife's family
> and me and my wife wasn't invited ...... so serves them right .lol


LOL Karma in action eh?



whitebb2727 said:


> 12 going on 30. Lol. She is a good girl but the attitude lately.


Hang on it's going to be a wild ride!


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 29, 2017)

charface said:


> I have no idea where i got these but
> They expired in 2010.
> I hope they didnt fall out if my wifes purse or somethingView attachment 4064990


Has it been that long?


----------



## Bareback (Dec 29, 2017)

charface said:


> My wife and I were fortunate enough
> To jump straight into some long overdue projects when the kids flew the coup.
> Been together for like 27? Years but most of that was directed at raising kids.
> We finally remembered what it was like before kids. Aka, loud sex with the door open.
> ...


We've been married 291/2 years and were together for a couple before that.

Feels like an eternity, lol, jk I would be lost without her. Usually feels like thisand sometimes like this and rarely like this lol JK so more.


----------



## charface (Dec 29, 2017)

Bareback said:


> We've been married 291/2 years and where together for a couple before that.
> 
> Feels like an eternity, lol, jk I would be lost without her. Usually feels like thisand sometimes like this and rarely like this lol JK so more.


Honest to god i use to fantasize about her getting hit by a bus so i could whore around. 
Somewhere along the way i realized 
Id be lost without her annoying ass


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> hey
> 
> if 2 vegans are arguing, is it still considered a beef
> 
> just curious


It could be this ...

http://www.thesaurus.com/browse/rhubarb


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 29, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> It could be this ...
> 
> http://www.thesaurus.com/browse/rhubarb


eh could be...lol


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 29, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> I've been whining for about 48 hrs. Knocked me on my butt, I've coughed so much I have 2 new hernias.
> But feeling much better now, slept for about an hour, was able to feed my plants (damn that bucket was heavy!) Hang in there!


Beginning to feel Achy and no energy ....FML 

Thanks buddy, hope you get back to 100% ASAP.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 29, 2017)

Bareback said:


> I've got some fatherly advice ( for all father's and moms alike ) .
> 
> As your children grow, grow with them. Here's what I mean, if I can put this to words.
> 1. Newborns - be the parent of a newborn.
> ...


I have two sick ones you can borrow ....for memories.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 29, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I have two sick ones you can borrow ....for memories.


IDK maybe, what does borrow mean ?

Do you mean borrow me.....hmmm.....if I was in your neighborhood I would gladly help. I'm a sucker for chunky babies, when I'm at the grandsons house I always get stuck with shitty diapers, bath time and putting him to bed . Not complaining because I only get to/have to about 10-15 days a year. 

Right now he is potty training and it requires a lot of attention . I only got peed on once this past week.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2017)

Bareback said:


> IDK maybe, what does borrow mean ?
> 
> Do you mean borrow me.....hmmm.....if I was in your neighborhood I would gladly help. I'm a sucker for chunky babies, when I'm at the grandsons house I always get stuck with shitty diapers, bath time and putting him to bed . Not complaining because I only get to/have to about 10-15 days a year.
> 
> Right now he is potty training and it requires a lot of attention . I only got peed on once this past week.


Borrow means take the hit and get'em well, then give them back


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 29, 2017)

Would you smoke this?
oh shit wrong thread.


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 29, 2017)

Took girls to Dr. today. Both have pink eye. Let the eye drop wrestling matches commence.
Since everybodies ribeye was prettier than mine, I went back to $4.00 a lb chuck steak
Smoke 3 hrs on grill at 225, then wrap in foil and 3 hrs in oven at 225. Truly fork tender.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> Took girls to Dr. today. Both have pink eye. Let the eye drop wrestling matches commence.
> Since everybodies ribeye was prettier than mine, I went back to $4.00 a lb chuck steak
> Smoke 3 hrs on grill at 225, then wrap in foil and 3 hrs in oven at 225. Truly fork tender.
> View attachment 4065144


I'd eat that, like right now, I'm hungry!


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 29, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> Took girls to Dr. today. Both have pink eye. Let the eye drop wrestling matches commence.
> Since everybodies ribeye was prettier than mine, I went back to $4.00 a lb chuck steak
> Smoke 3 hrs on grill at 225, then wrap in foil and 3 hrs in oven at 225. Truly fork tender.
> View attachment 4065144


mashed taters or mashed cauliflower?
edit: both are tasty


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> mashed taters or mashed cauliflower?
> edit: both are tasty


Now I'm considering how tasty taters would be with my left over prime rib. But then I'd have to make gravy. I'll pour another glass of wine and consider it.


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 29, 2017)

Real mashed potatoes, (no box) and real gravy made from steak juice. We normally have a veggie too, but just been eating terrible since christmas. Back on track for the New Year.
Got a new phone and didn't set new alarm, so just realized tonight I haven't taken blood pressure med for 3 days. Between that, and food lately, I'm surprised I've not stroked out yet.


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 29, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Now I'm considering how tasty taters would be with my left over prime rib. But then I'd have to make gravy. I'll pour another glass of wine and consider it.


I almost skipped gravy, but realized the meat needed to rest 10 min anyway so started a quick roux. Then the steak juice was so fatty had to cook in more flour before adding milk, still only 15min, and so worth it. 
Of course I've been buying Sara Lee for 3 months as too lazy to bake bread.


----------



## see4 (Dec 29, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I'll pour another glass of wine and consider it.







I know.. technically its about clam chowda', but i was after the "red or the white" part.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2017)

see4 said:


> I know.. technically its about clam chowda', but i was after the "red or the white" part.


chowda' is always white


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2017)

see4 said:


> I know.. technically its about clam chowda', but i was after the "red or the white" part.


LOL I love both chowda's but I'm from CA it's allowed to be chowda ecumenical


----------



## see4 (Dec 29, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> chowda' is always white


Not always my dear bear. The 'lovely' state of Rhode Island produces red clam chowda, so do parts of Connecticut.

I'm from Boston, I can only have the white. My body physically can't digest red clam chowda, it's sacrilege.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2017)

see4 said:


> Not always my dear bear. The 'lovely' state of Rhode Island produces red clam chowda, so do parts of Connecticut.
> 
> I'm from Boston, I can only have the white. My body physically can't digest red clam chowda, it's sacrilege.


 I consider the red stuff to be a NYC aborti~cough!~specialty. CT and RI aren't high enough uop the coast to be distinct


----------



## see4 (Dec 29, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I love both chowda's but I'm from CA it's allowed to be chowda ecumenical


Surely you've had clam chowder in Monterrey? My family has a vineyard outside of Carmel, last time I was there I ate some of the best chowder and drank some of the dankest wine I've had in a long time.

Edit: drank, not drink... I need English lessons.


----------



## see4 (Dec 29, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I consider the red stuff to be a NYC aborti~cough!~specialty. CT and RI aren't high enough uop the coast to be distinct


Yea, I've heard of the NY/NJ red chowder. Never had theirs, probably won't try it. Rhode Island was/is sort of famous for their red clam chowder, and not much else. Cept for rich folk.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2017)

see4 said:


> Surely you've had clam chowder in Monterrey? My family has a vineyard outside of Carmel, last time I was there I ate some of the best chowder and drink some of the dankest wine I've had in a long time.


I've had red and white. They are both ok.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2017)

see4 said:


> Yea, I've heard of the NY/NJ red chowder. Never had theirs, probably won't try it. Rhode Island was/is sort of famous for their red clam chowder, and not much else. Cept for rich folk.


Best clam chowda' I ever had was at Legal Seafood in Boston, I was there '89


----------



## see4 (Dec 29, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I've had red and white. They are both ok.


Good clam chowder is like the best.... i dont know what californians eat? ... best walnut with beansprouts salad infused with solar panels and marijuana sticks? Is that what you folks eat over there? lol


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2017)

see4 said:


> Good clam chowder is like the best.... i dont know what californians eat? ... best walnut with beansprouts salad infused with solar panels and marijuana sticks? Is that what you folks eat over there? lol


Mostly we eat tacos


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2017)

see4 said:


> Surely you've had clam chowder in Monterrey? My family has a vineyard outside of Carmel, last time I was there I ate some of the best chowder and drank some of the dankest wine I've had in a long time.
> 
> Edit: drank, not drink... I need English lessons.


 drank the dinkest wine


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 29, 2017)

see4 said:


> Surely you've had clam chowder in Monterrey? My family has a vineyard outside of Carmel, last time I was there I ate some of the best chowder and drink some of the dankest wine I've had in a long time.


You know if you go there (the pier) just before shift change you can fill up on samples.
the kids told me.


----------



## see4 (Dec 29, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Best clam chowda' I ever had was at Legal Seafood in Boston, I was there '89


Ah, when Legal Seafood was actually good! Yea, I remember those days.

I went to a Legal Seafood about 5 years ago, it was like Red Lobster... never again.


----------



## see4 (Dec 29, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> You know if you go there (the pier) just before shift change you can fill up on samples.
> the kids told me.


the pier i felt was sort of a tourist trap.. but i did have some of the best oysters in my life there. came down from Oregon I think.. holy cow, my mouth is watering just thinking about it.


----------



## see4 (Dec 29, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Mostly we eat tacos


my girl makes some dank fish tacos. pretty legit.
i've honestly never had them before moving out to AZ. not even in south america...

perhaps i could eat your taco? ...... see4 what I did there??


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2017)

see4 said:


> Ah, when Legal Seafood was actually good! Yea, I remember those days.
> 
> I went to a Legal Seafood about 5 years ago, it was like Red Lobster... never again.


Crab cooker out here in Newport Beach is very good, (white chowder), and Fisherman's Catch in Ventura is good lobster but meh chowder.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2017)

see4 said:


> Ah, when Legal Seafood was actually good! Yea, I remember those days.
> 
> I went to a Legal Seafood about 5 years ago, it was like Red Lobster... never again.


Ohhh man that is sad! They were great 30 years ago. I had the swordfish of the gods there.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2017)

see4 said:


> my girl makes some dank fish tacos. pretty legit.
> i've honestly never had them before moving out to AZ. not even in south america...
> 
> perhaps i could eat your taco? ...... see4 what I did there??


LOL I think fish tacos came from Ensenada, Baja CA


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 29, 2017)

I'm from the Midwest; so honest question. Was all that white and red clam "chowda" talk, sexual innuendo for different times of the month?

Eta: and fish tacos....?!?!...c'mon you can't make this stuff up...


----------



## see4 (Dec 29, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I think fish tacos came from Ensenada, Baja CA


I have no idea where they were invented all I know is I've seen them on menus in Argentina and Brazil before.

Are you saying your taco is from Baja CA?


----------



## see4 (Dec 29, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> I'm from the Midwest; so honest question. Was all that white and red clam "chowda" talk, sexual innuendo for different times of the month?
> 
> Eta: and fish tacos....?!?!...c'mon you can't make this stuff up...


Am I allowed to say penis now?

Because, penis.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> I'm from the Midwest; so honest question. Was all that white and red clam "chowda" talk, sexual innuendo for different times of the month?
> 
> Eta: and fish tacos....?!?!...c'mon you can't make this stuff up...


No; the NYC clam chowder has tomato in it, which is anathema to Orthodox Chowda'ites


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> I'm from the Midwest; so honest question. Was all that white and red clam "chowda" talk, sexual innuendo for different times of the month?
> 
> Eta: and fish tacos....?!?!...c'mon you can't make this stuff up...


You gotta come visit us in so cal we eat some really weird ass shit.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 29, 2017)

see4 said:


> the pier i felt was sort of a tourist trap.. but i did have some of the best oysters in my life there. came down from Oregon I think.. holy cow, my mouth is watering just thinking about it.


It is a trap. Next time walk over to Pacific Grove.
*About Vivolo’s Chowder House*

Mark Davis and Julie Vivolo Davis

*Founders and Owners* It is no surprise that Boston born chef, Mark Davis, brought his recipe with him from Boston and has been pleasing chowder-heads ever since. Voted “Best Clam Chowder” for many years by the Coast Weekly readers, he serves the chowder in a sourdough bread bowl and unique to Vivolo’s, with a garlic cheese lid, delicious!


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 29, 2017)

Phew, I was afraid to Google a pic after the blue waffle debacle....


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> Phew, I was afraid to Google a pic after the blue waffle debacle....


Yeah gotta be careful with google and these bandits. Especially the purple bulbous ones!


----------



## see4 (Dec 29, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> You gotta come visit us in so cal we eat some really weird ass shit.


I would eat that taco, I would eat it sooooo good.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2017)

see4 said:


> I would eat that taco, I would eat it sooooo good.


You should it was epic taco! J/s I'd eat your girls taco


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 29, 2017)

I lived in Newport, R.I. for a couple of years, and don't recall any red chowder. But that was about 30 years ago. Could have changed since then. @dstroy may know if they served it at any of the local joints. Thames Street, or thereabouts.


----------



## see4 (Dec 29, 2017)

pabloesqobar said:


> I lived in Newport, R.I. for a couple of years, and don't recall any red chowder. But that was about 30 years ago. Could have changed since then. @dstroy may know if they served it at any of the local joints. Thames Street, or thereabouts.


I lived in Newport for 3 years, Narragansett for a year. I had red chowder at Great American Pub, across the street from The Red Parrot. I could get red chowder down by Coast Guard House in Narragansett.

Nothing to write home about, like most things in Rhode Island.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 29, 2017)

see4 said:


> I lived in Newport for 3 years, Narragansett for a year. I had red chowder at Great American Pub, across the street from The Red Parrot. I could get red chowder down by Coast Guard House in Narragansett.
> 
> Nothing to write home about, like most things in Rhode Island.


I recall the name Red Parrot. I hung out at the end of Thames at the IA bar. And the Brick Alley Pub where they had a guy playing guitar. And sometimes when you walked in, everybody would clap. Bitter cold.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 29, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Would you smoke this?
> View attachment 4065137oh shit wrong thread.


is that a jellyfish?


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 29, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> I'm from the Midwest; so honest question. Was all that white and red clam "chowda" talk, sexual innuendo for different times of the month?
> 
> Eta: and fish tacos....?!?!...c'mon you can't make this stuff up...


Nah, all legit. You haven't lived til you've had fish tacos, one of my top 10 meals. A buddy (now deceased) and I would take a small grill with us on the boat and catch fish a few miles out of Morro Bay. We had all the fixin's and 10 min from a wiggler on the line to a fine taco


----------



## see4 (Dec 29, 2017)

pabloesqobar said:


> I recall the name Red Parrot. I hung out at the end of Thames at the IA bar. And the Brick Alley Pub where they had a guy playing guitar. And sometimes when you walked in, everybody would clap. Bitter cold.


Ohhh yea, Brick Alley... I liked that place. Also The Marina was nice... it literally was a marina, bar. I think the name has since changed.

What was the name of that pizza place half way down Thames? It was open til like 3am or some shit.

Now that I think of it, I do remember the IA bar. That was towards the very end where it was mostly houses.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 29, 2017)

see4 said:


> Ohhh yea, Brick Alley... I liked that place. Also The Marina was nice... it literally was a marina, bar. I think the name has since changed.
> 
> What was the name of that pizza place half way down Thames? It was open til like 3am or some shit.


Not sure about the pizza joint. But there was a place right off the main drag, pretty much on the marina that I would go to. I'd get a bucket of steamers, crusty bread and butter, and a beer. Was that The Marina? 

I remember going to this club that had a sand pit for dancing. This was in the late 80's.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 29, 2017)

see4 said:


> Now that I think of it, I do remember the IA bar. That was towards the very end where it was mostly houses.


Yep. I met a local girl there. She went to Salve Regina. She wasn't very Christian.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 30, 2017)

pabloesqobar said:


> I lived in Newport, R.I. for a couple of years, and don't recall any red chowder. But that was about 30 years ago. Could have changed since then. @dstroy may know if they served it at any of the local joints. Thames Street, or thereabouts.


Nah all New England style on Thames. Some Northwest style too (sour cream, a little more garlic, Ivars style).

Maybe anthony’s Seafood serves it idk we never ate there (long lines, even more tourists than the red parrot, $$$$)

Closest we came to manhattan style was bouillabaisse, which is delicious.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 30, 2017)

One of my favorite places to eat in Newport is “scratch”, they make artisanal grilled cheeses there. It’s across from city hall. Opens at 8am.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 30, 2017)

see4 said:


> I lived in Newport for 3 years, Narragansett for a year. I had red chowder at Great American Pub, across the street from The Red Parrot. I could get red chowder down by Coast Guard House in Narragansett.
> 
> Nothing to write home about, like most things in Rhode Island.


It’s not there anymore, it’s the midtown oyster bar now, not sure if they have Manhattan style there cause by the time we got that far down Thames we’d be tanked and looking for pizza or tater tots instead of chowder.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 30, 2017)

Not only is it -2f, but wind gusts are up to 28mph. That's fucking crazy. I've been out of the house twice this week, both times for less than 5 minutes and even that was brutal. I'm going a little stir crazy, but I've got a NYE gig tomorrow, so I'll have to venture out. I'll do another round of grocery shopping afterward, then hibernate in my place again next week. At least I'm getting a lot of practicing in...


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 30, 2017)

North Central Midwest colder than usual. Sucks


----------



## 420God (Dec 30, 2017)

It's really fucking cold up here. Idk how my animals can handle this shit. I've been fighting to keep water thawed for them.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 30, 2017)

420God said:


> It's really fucking cold up here. Idk how my animals can handle this shit. I've been fighting to keep water thawed for them.
> View attachment 4065281


I had to warm up a 500 gal. propane tank using truck exhaust to get the gas to vaporize, heat tape on the water pipes was my saving salvation in the house.
if worse comes to worse they may gather around warm engine. Good luck!


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 30, 2017)

420God said:


> It's really fucking cold up here. Idk how my animals can handle this shit. I've been fighting to keep water thawed for them.
> View attachment 4065281


Dann bro that's the kind of cold that hurts. I would post a screenshot but my phone is acting up. You don't wanna see it Anyway. We did have an inland freeze this morning. Our high today is upper 40's .


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 30, 2017)

I always thought RI was known for clear chowda? The red chowda was a NY/NJ abomination.

If it's not white, its not right.


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 30, 2017)

Best thing I ever did was move two states South. My wife literally asked me yesterday, how she survived 35 years in that cold. She's half Cuban and would have moved us clear to FL given her way.
Today the high at old home is 0°, here it's 30°f. My family still lives up there, but of course I never rub it in their faces.


----------



## lokie (Dec 30, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I always thought RI was known for clear chowda? The red chowda was a NY/NJ abomination.
> 
> If it's not white, its not right.


My wife has killer recipes for chowda, red and white.

She would rotate them on the menu each week. Folks loved it. None ever went to waste.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 30, 2017)

lokie said:


> My wife has killer recipes for chowda, red and white.
> 
> She would rotate them on the menu each week. Folks loved it. None ever went to waste.


Before I retired, I had a guy who worked for me for 12 yrs. His wife had this bizarre habit of buying a can of clam chowder every time she went to the grocery. I asked how often they ate it, he said never, since they both disliked it. Why does she buy it then? Dunno. Did your kids like it before they left? No, no one in the family liked it. How much do you have? A whole cupboard in the kitchen and boxes in the garage. Jesus, do you giveit to the food bank or church? No, she wants it around for some reason, she gives other stuff. Apparently there is no logical reason for her behavior


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 30, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I dunno if that sequence applies to a mentally ill mother/broken family. Like, I’m 28, and last time I heard from my mother was 2 years ago when she called me a baby killer.
> 
> Anyway, enough of that drama. Sorry, guys, I’m just a bit sleep deprived. In any case, my daughter is never going to know her grandmother, and she’s never going to be left to believe she isn’t loved.


I've got a buddy who says his mom was literally a crack whore while he was growing up. 

He's got major issues.
*MAJOR*

I hope you have learned to cope with being cheated out of a happy childhood. 

Many people never get over it. They pretend it doesn't hurt...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Before I retired, I had a guy who worked for me for 12 yrs. His wife had this bizarre habit of buying a can of clam chowder every time she went to the grocery. I asked how often they ate it, he said never, since they both disliked it. Why does she buy it then? Dunno. Did your kids like it before they left? No, no one in the family liked it. How much do you have? A whole cupboard in the kitchen and boxes in the garage. Jesus, do you giveit to the food bank or church? No, she wants it around for some reason, she gives other stuff. Apparently there is no logical reason for her behavior


canned clam chowder is an excellent neutron shield. She may have been prepping for the exchange.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 30, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> canned clam chowder is an excellent neutron shield. She may have been prepping for the exchange.


LOL


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 30, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> canned clam chowder is an excellent neutron shield. She may have been prepping for the exchange.


i'm pretty sure it makes good zombie repellent, too


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm pretty sure it makes good zombie repellent, too


nah, too much like their standard fare. It works best as a decoy.



Maybe that is it. Benefits from a decoy dispersal device.


----------



## see4 (Dec 30, 2017)

dstroy said:


> It’s not there anymore, it’s the midtown oyster bar now, not sure if they have Manhattan style there cause by the time we got that far down Thames we’d be tanked and looking for pizza or tater tots instead of chowder.


yea, i suspect lots changed since ive been there, 17 years ago. -- I have to assume that pizza joint is still down there.. is that what you are saying is gone?


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 30, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> It is a trap. Next time walk over to Pacific Grove.
> *About Vivolo’s Chowder House*
> 
> Mark Davis and Julie Vivolo Davis
> ...


I'm down GP


----------



## see4 (Dec 30, 2017)

pabloesqobar said:


> Yep. I met a local girl there. She went to Salve Regina. She wasn't very Christian.


Salve girls were dirty little sluts. I loved them. So were URI girls. Especially during the summer. That's all they ever wanted to do was get drunk and fuck, and smoke pot.
Ahhh, the good ole days.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 30, 2017)

TrumpOG said:


> lol uncle..(couch couch) CUCK


Coming from the guy with the seedy weed garden.....smh 

Breeders fault, I know already.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 30, 2017)

TrumpOG said:


> ouchhhhh, be pat3int feb is typically the snowiest


Is that why your garden sucks?


----------



## see4 (Dec 30, 2017)

pabloesqobar said:


> Not sure about the pizza joint. But there was a place right off the main drag, pretty much on the marina that I would go to. I'd get a bucket of steamers, crusty bread and butter, and a beer. Was that The Marina?
> 
> I remember going to this club that had a sand pit for dancing. This was in the late 80's.


I vaguely remember a bar with a sand pit in the middle. I feel like that was right before Thames street... in that row of bars and shops across the street from the [actual] marina. Like after you've come over the Jamestown bridge and turn into "Newport" follow the road a bit, and right before you get to Thames there was a strip of shops and bars... it was in there.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 30, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> You know if you go there (the pier) just before shift change you can fill up on samples.
> the kids told me.


lol


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 30, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Nah, all legit. You haven't lived til you've had fish tacos, one of my top 10 meals. A buddy (now deceased) and I would take a small grill with us on the boat and catch fish a few miles out of Morro Bay. We had all the fixin's and 10 min from a wiggler on the line to a fine taco


That made my taste buds jizz


----------



## dstroy (Dec 30, 2017)

see4 said:


> yea, i suspect lots changed since ive been there, 17 years ago. -- I have to assume that pizza joint is still down there.. is that what you are saying is gone?


Nah, the bar across the street from the red parrot is different.


----------



## 420God (Dec 30, 2017)

Almost had one casualty to the cold. Found our rooster limping around by himself. He was just starting to get frost bite so I brought him in to warm up.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2017)

420God said:


> Almost had one casualty to the cold. Found our rooster limping around by himself. He was just starting to get frost bite so I brought him in to warm up.
> 
> View attachment 4065395


Oh he's a handsome guy. I'm glad you found him.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 30, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Coming from the guy with the seedy weed garden.....smh
> 
> Breeders fault, I know already.


He finally made a half ass admittance that he had a part in it.

I just don't see how someone walks out one day and goes oh shit my crop is full of seeds no matter the size of the grow.

I grow plants in hard to reach places. I still make the time to check weekly.

Hell you had to drive a long ways just to check your op. Getting up hours before work just to do it. That's dedication. I just don't think trumpog knows what true grit is.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 30, 2017)

TrumpOG said:


> lol uncle..(couch couch) CUCK


don't break your neck rushing to suck pablo's little dick or anything


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 30, 2017)

He need to see a pic of @doublejj grows.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 30, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> don't break your neck rushing to suck pablo's little dick or anything


Exactly how did I hurt you so very very bigly. Let it out, so we all can understand. I have no problem defending myself against you. You're not a smart person. 

But when you waddle out of politics, into here, nobody cares. And it makes you look even more desperate and pathetic. 

I've got some time on my hands if you think otherwise. And I'm not blacked out drunk like you. But it messes up TnT for the other folks. 

Triggered cuck.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 30, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> He finally made a half ass admittance that he had a part in it.
> 
> I just don't see how someone walks out one day and goes oh shit my crop is full of seeds no matter the size of the grow.
> 
> ...


Exactly, I live 50 miles from my girls, work a full time job and wouldn't ever blame plant count on a mistake I made. I was LMAO at the fact Trump and his man crush were acting like one guy running multiple greenhouses was so unbelievable. I know guys twice my age running way bigger plots than me((SOLO))The fact is you gotta be smart to do things like that. Planting and harvest are the hardest parts.....The rest is literally cruise control and being vigilant. Good point on people who grow guerrilla style..... It's plain to see he has no clue what he's doing.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 30, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've got a buddy who says his mom was literally a crack whore while he was growing up.
> 
> He's got major issues.
> *MAJOR*
> ...


I feel you, bro. I wasn’t trying to be so dramatic. I get kind of mercurial when I go long enough without sleep.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 30, 2017)

so my cat decided to go into the swamp cooler last night. the louvre must have rotated with him on top of it and thrown him 270 degrees into the bottom of the drum.







it was too narrow to pull him out from the bottom part, and too long a reach to pull him out the way he went in from the top. so i had to grind out a flap on the backside of the drum and pull him out that way.

so that was fun.


----------



## 420God (Dec 30, 2017)

Letting him walk around to get blood circulating. Wife and pets are not happy with me.


----------



## see4 (Dec 30, 2017)

dstroy said:


> Nah, the bar across the street from the red parrot is different.


Right, the bar across from Red Parrot is where I used to work. You walk down a flight a stairs and you go to your right to the restaurant and to the left for the bar/nightclub. I used to bounce there and tended bar during the busy season. That was the Great American Pub. It changed names like 3 times in 10+ years. It was Rhino Bar for a short period of time..


----------



## see4 (Dec 30, 2017)

420God said:


> Almost had one casualty to the cold. Found our rooster limping around by himself. He was just starting to get frost bite so I brought him in to warm up.
> 
> View attachment 4065395


I like your phat cock. I'm glad you brought it in from the cold.


----------



## ANC (Dec 30, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm pretty sure it makes good zombie repellent, too


I repel zombies the same way I stay cool, by sitting in my underpants.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 30, 2017)

see4 said:


> Right, the bar across from Red Parrot is where I used to work. You walk down a flight a stairs and you go to your right to the restaurant and to the left for the bar/nightclub. I used to bounce there and tended bar during the busy season. That was the Great American Pub. It changed names like 3 times in 10+ years. It was Rhino Bar for a short period of time..


Yeah I was in there while it was the rhino bar before I moved to newport, my first ship pulled in for a weekend. 

That bar is still there, but the one in the next building from the hotel is the midtown oyster bar now, like a raw bar, pretty good.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 30, 2017)

420God said:


> Letting him walk around to get blood circulating. Wife and pets are not happy with me.
> 
> View attachment 4065443


But your daughter doesn't mind and likely thinks it's cool


----------



## lokie (Dec 30, 2017)

420God said:


> Letting him walk around to get blood circulating. Wife and pets are not happy with me.
> 
> View attachment 4065443


I'm happy to see he is well.

As a kid we had a neighbor who raised ducks. One of them got froze to the ground one night. When it stood up to walk away it's feet stayed froze to the ground. It lived for several more years, tho it did not swim after that.

After that day they always referred to it as ol peg legs.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 30, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> so my cat decided to go into the swamp cooler last night. the louvre must have rotated with him on top of it and thrown him 270 degrees into the bottom of the drum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds pretty eventful.


----------



## 420God (Dec 30, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> But your daughter doesn't mind and likely thinks it's cool


She's at a friend's house this weekend. Needed some time with just the wife to relax after the holidays.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 30, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Sounds pretty eventful.


it was kinda fun and made me glad i took the work truck home least night.

how's your little babyface doing?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 30, 2017)

OK, I've cleaned this shit off 3 times already.
  
Enough! I surrender.



in your fucking dreams I surrender.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> so my cat decided to go into the swamp cooler last night. the louvre must have rotated with him on top of it and thrown him 270 degrees into the bottom of the drum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Next time, a catalyst will make it go more easily


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 30, 2017)

420God said:


> Letting him walk around to get blood circulating. Wife and pets are not happy with me.
> 
> View attachment 4065443


I love the look on your dogs face..lol.. you can almost hear what he's thinking


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 30, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> it was kinda fun and made me glad i took the work truck home least night.
> 
> how's your little babyface doing?


Really healthy and cognizant, and already trying to use her voicebox and kick everything. I’ll show you.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 30, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Best clam chowda' I ever had was at Legal Seafood in Boston, I was there '89


I was born in 89


----------



## ANC (Dec 30, 2017)

Lol at the snow, I thought your truck's model was Pisd until my eyes figured out the F150


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 31, 2017)

2017 has been an interesting year regarding weed sales. I realized I lost half of my clients by end of September, and I had no idea why. It occurred so suddenly that it seemed like a coordinated effort. After talking to a few of past clients recently, it seems that they separately all have friends with medical cards. Medical dispensaries opened up in Chicago in the beginning of the year, and everyone seems to be mostly into vape cartridges and dabs. Currently selling only half of my grow, I have almost three pounds of dank curing away. I bought a bunch of black foil smell-proof bags and lots of dime size baggies from Amazon, and have been making up little gift pouches in an attempt to gain more clients. I have two other people helping me hand them out to all the heads they know and trust. Each black foil bag contains four dime size baggies of my four strains of bud, along with a cute note about each strain. I've also lowered my prices to $300 oz, selling a lot of $80 quarters. I've already attracted four new clients, but I'm looking for about 8 more. 
I've also started selling edibles, mostly brownies, but also cookies and granola bars. I've got my cannabutter down, finally. People seem to like the strength of 1.5 ozs of frosty trim per a pound of butter. I have about 7 POUNDS of trim that I need to process, so that should keep me busy. It seems that the dispensaries here have gummies and candies, but not baked goods. They seem in demand. I'm selling 2 inch square brownies for $10 a pop, and 8x8 inch pans (sans cutting and individually wrapping) for $120. I've made 6 fucking pans of brownies in the last day, I feel like Betty Fucking Crocker up in this bitch. Gotta make more butter, and I don't know if this pungent brownie odor will ever fade. So, I guess I'm just bitching about adjusting to the new climate. I liked it better before when I was on easy street, but I saved up a nice six figure nest egg and haven't had to work a job in the last seven years. Still a great paying gig, but I think this year I'll start to transition more into legitimate forms of income. Recreational weed will be here sooner than later...


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 31, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> 2017 has been an interesting year regarding weed sales. I realized I lost half of my clients by end of September, and I had no idea why. It occurred so suddenly that it seemed like a coordinated effort. After talking to a few of past clients recently, it seems that they separately all have friends with medical cards. Medical dispensaries opened up in Chicago in the beginning of the year, and everyone seems to be mostly into vape cartridges and dabs. Currently selling only half of my grow, I have almost three pounds of dank curing away. I bought a bunch of black foil smell-proof bags and lots of dime size baggies from Amazon, and have been making up little gift pouches in an attempt to gain more clients. I have two other people helping me hand them out to all the heads they know and trust. Each black foil bag contains four dime size baggies of my four strains of bud, along with a cute note about each strain. I've also lowered my prices to $300 oz, selling a lot of $80 quarters. I've already attracted four new clients, but I'm looking for about 8 more.
> I've also started selling edibles, mostly brownies, but also cookies and granola bars. I've got my cannabutter down, finally. People seem to like the strength of 1.5 ozs of frosty trim per a pound of butter. I have about 7 POUNDS of trim that I need to process, so that should keep me busy. It seems that the dispensaries here have gummies and candies, but not baked goods. They seem in demand. I'm selling 2 inch square brownies for $10 a pop, and 8x8 inch pans (sans cutting and individually wrapping) for $120. I've made 6 fucking pans of brownies in the last day, I feel like Betty Fucking Crocker up in this bitch. Gotta make more butter, and I don't know if this pungent brownie odor will ever fade. So, I guess I'm just bitching about adjusting to the new climate. I liked it better before when I was on easy street, but I saved up a nice six figure nest egg and haven't had to work a job in the last seven years. Still a great paying gig, but I think this year *I'll start to transition more into legitimate forms of income*. Recreational weed will be here sooner than later...


You already have, Tyler's Sweet Shop. Leave out the cannabis and you start regional then national. Seriously, your biz may pick up once the newness of medical wears off. It was that way in Cali for a bit. Med was overpriced, quality in most was lacking. Plus, many folks don't wish to be on a gov't list.


----------



## ANC (Dec 31, 2017)

vape cartidges etc IS where your market is now, it accounts for more than half of produce sold.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 31, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> 2017 has been an interesting year regarding weed sales. I realized I lost half of my clients by end of September, and I had no idea why. It occurred so suddenly that it seemed like a coordinated effort. After talking to a few of past clients recently, it seems that they separately all have friends with medical cards. Medical dispensaries opened up in Chicago in the beginning of the year, and everyone seems to be mostly into vape cartridges and dabs. Currently selling only half of my grow, I have almost three pounds of dank curing away. I bought a bunch of black foil smell-proof bags and lots of dime size baggies from Amazon, and have been making up little gift pouches in an attempt to gain more clients. I have two other people helping me hand them out to all the heads they know and trust. Each black foil bag contains four dime size baggies of my four strains of bud, along with a cute note about each strain. I've also lowered my prices to $300 oz, selling a lot of $80 quarters. I've already attracted four new clients, but I'm looking for about 8 more.
> I've also started selling edibles, mostly brownies, but also cookies and granola bars. I've got my cannabutter down, finally. People seem to like the strength of 1.5 ozs of frosty trim per a pound of butter. I have about 7 POUNDS of trim that I need to process, so that should keep me busy. It seems that the dispensaries here have gummies and candies, but not baked goods. They seem in demand. I'm selling 2 inch square brownies for $10 a pop, and 8x8 inch pans (sans cutting and individually wrapping) for $120. I've made 6 fucking pans of brownies in the last day, I feel like Betty Fucking Crocker up in this bitch. Gotta make more butter, and I don't know if this pungent brownie odor will ever fade. So, I guess I'm just bitching about adjusting to the new climate. I liked it better before when I was on easy street, but I saved up a nice six figure nest egg and haven't had to work a job in the last seven years. Still a great paying gig, but I think this year I'll start to transition more into legitimate forms of income. Recreational weed will be here sooner than later...


Sucks huh?

What malt said though. The novelty will wear off. Most people in Cali at this point think it's lame to go to dispensaries. Shit quality. High prices etc. 

The once a month soccer mom smoker is the main dispensary client. No heavy smokers I know would ever go to one. 

My motto is : "I will beat their price and their quality". 

Plus when recreational comes here (tomorrow) it's getting taxed so hard eighths are gonna be 90 bucks! 

Look at Colorado. The black market is going crazy! 

You got this Tyler.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 31, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I was born in 89


Same.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 31, 2017)

^^^ @Bob Zmuda 
I never got a card. My only biz with dispensaries was to have my kid get me certain clones I wanted.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 31, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> You already have, Tyler's Sweet Shop. Leave out the cannabis and you start regional then national. Seriously, your biz may pick up once the newness of medical wears off. It was that way in Cali for a bit. Med was overpriced, quality in most was lacking. Plus, many folks don't wish to be on a gov't list.


In CA you don't have to be on a government list unless you wish to be. I do carry a medical recommendation I choose not to pay extra to be in a government database. But that recommendation and my medical records give me an argument to use in a CA system. 

I've joined 2 dispensaries and tried one's weed. It was horrifically bad. Plus I don't trust it knowing about the kids who grow here and put horrid shit on their crop. The other dispensary was to purchase some seeds, which they refused to sell me. They were saving the #GG4 seeds for their 'friends'. I asked to be removed from their list and left.

I imagine some of your guys will be back and you will get new ones, as Malt and Bob said.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 31, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> 2017 has been an interesting year regarding weed sales. I realized I lost half of my clients by end of September, and I had no idea why. It occurred so suddenly that it seemed like a coordinated effort. After talking to a few of past clients recently, it seems that they separately all have friends with medical cards. Medical dispensaries opened up in Chicago in the beginning of the year, and everyone seems to be mostly into vape cartridges and dabs. Currently selling only half of my grow, I have almost three pounds of dank curing away. I bought a bunch of black foil smell-proof bags and lots of dime size baggies from Amazon, and have been making up little gift pouches in an attempt to gain more clients. I have two other people helping me hand them out to all the heads they know and trust. Each black foil bag contains four dime size baggies of my four strains of bud, along with a cute note about each strain. I've also lowered my prices to $300 oz, selling a lot of $80 quarters. I've already attracted four new clients, but I'm looking for about 8 more.
> I've also started selling edibles, mostly brownies, but also cookies and granola bars. I've got my cannabutter down, finally. People seem to like the strength of 1.5 ozs of frosty trim per a pound of butter. I have about 7 POUNDS of trim that I need to process, so that should keep me busy. It seems that the dispensaries here have gummies and candies, but not baked goods. They seem in demand. I'm selling 2 inch square brownies for $10 a pop, and 8x8 inch pans (sans cutting and individually wrapping) for $120. I've made 6 fucking pans of brownies in the last day, I feel like Betty Fucking Crocker up in this bitch. Gotta make more butter, and I don't know if this pungent brownie odor will ever fade. So, I guess I'm just bitching about adjusting to the new climate. I liked it better before when I was on easy street, but I saved up a nice six figure nest egg and haven't had to work a job in the last seven years. Still a great paying gig, but I think this year I'll start to transition more into legitimate forms of income. Recreational weed will be here sooner than later...


 
Samples in every ride.


Watch out for @Grandpapy he likes to fill up on just samples....lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 31, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4065905
> Samples in every ride.
> 
> 
> Watch out for @Grandpapy he likes to fill up on just samples....lol


LOL, it's that ocean air


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 31, 2017)

I slept for 6 hrs, watered the plants, mopped the floors, made a ham omelet, cleaned the kitchen, just got in from a short walk, had a healthy poop.
2017 has been flushed. 
Come on 2018!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 31, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> I slept for 6 hrs, watered the plants, mopped the floors, made a ham omelet, cleaned the kitchen, just got in from a short walk, had a healthy poop.
> 2017 has been flushed.
> Come on 2018!


mmm hamlets


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 31, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> I slept for 6 hrs, watered the plants, mopped the floors, made a ham omelet, cleaned the kitchen, just got in from a short walk, had a healthy poop.
> 2017 has been flushed.
> Come on 2018!


Man  2017 c'mon 2018.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 31, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4065905
> Samples in every ride.
> 
> 
> Watch out for @Grandpapy he likes to fill up on just samples....lol


LOL
Verity is the spice of life!


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 31, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> LOL
> Verity is the spice of life!
> View attachment 4065911


And those are just the ones out on the table....we know your tricks 

PARTY AT GP's HOUSE!!!!




I thought you had a carrot in one jar ....lol 


And then my Portugue instincts kicked in and thought it was ********** not even guna try to spell it .....but it's delicious bell peppers, colliflower of course carrots ..etc etc etc .....spicy vinegar goodness.

Mouth watering now...lol


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 31, 2017)

Oh yeah

Happy New Year's Eve...^^^^^^^^

Oh boy ........I think il just try some crack to replace the cigarettes.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 31, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> And those are just the ones out on the table....we know your tricks
> 
> PARTY AT GP's HOUSE!!!!
> 
> ...


Oh man he makes some of the best pickled peppers and veggies mmmmmmmmmm so it could have been his carrot in the jar


----------



## ANC (Dec 31, 2017)

Dropped my daughter at my wife's mom, peace on earth has found my home.

Crack made me smoke more.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 31, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Oh man he makes some of the best pickled peppers and veggies mmmmmmmmmm so it could have been his carrot in the jar


No just too lazy to label a jar. wait, I'm recycling! yea that's the ticket.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 31, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> No just to lazy to label a jar. wait, I'm recycling! yea that's the ticket.


Same here I put my plant stakes in my jars too LOL


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 31, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> 2017 has been an interesting year regarding weed sales. I realized I lost half of my clients by end of September, and I had no idea why. It occurred so suddenly that it seemed like a coordinated effort. After talking to a few of past clients recently, it seems that they separately all have friends with medical cards. Medical dispensaries opened up in Chicago in the beginning of the year, and everyone seems to be mostly into vape cartridges and dabs. Currently selling only half of my grow, I have almost three pounds of dank curing away. I bought a bunch of black foil smell-proof bags and lots of dime size baggies from Amazon, and have been making up little gift pouches in an attempt to gain more clients. I have two other people helping me hand them out to all the heads they know and trust. Each black foil bag contains four dime size baggies of my four strains of bud, along with a cute note about each strain. I've also lowered my prices to $300 oz, selling a lot of $80 quarters. I've already attracted four new clients, but I'm looking for about 8 more.
> I've also started selling edibles, mostly brownies, but also cookies and granola bars. I've got my cannabutter down, finally. People seem to like the strength of 1.5 ozs of frosty trim per a pound of butter. I have about 7 POUNDS of trim that I need to process, so that should keep me busy. It seems that the dispensaries here have gummies and candies, but not baked goods. They seem in demand. I'm selling 2 inch square brownies for $10 a pop, and 8x8 inch pans (sans cutting and individually wrapping) for $120. I've made 6 fucking pans of brownies in the last day, I feel like Betty Fucking Crocker up in this bitch. Gotta make more butter, and I don't know if this pungent brownie odor will ever fade. So, I guess I'm just bitching about adjusting to the new climate. I liked it better before when I was on easy street, but I saved up a nice six figure nest egg and haven't had to work a job in the last seven years. Still a great paying gig, but I think this year I'll start to transition more into legitimate forms of income. Recreational weed will be here sooner than later...


You probably already know this, but when you cook edibles, try to keep oven temp below 300 when you finish. This will help preserve terps. I start mine at 300 then turn it down to 250 after 30 mins. Takes ~70 mins to bake. 
I live in a state with medical & rec cannabis and have seen this go down first-hand.
Bottom line: *You will have to beat both quality & price to keep your customers*.
Why?

Mandatory testing for chemicals & mold/mildew.
Easy access. Dispensaries are convenient.
It's legal. No worries about getting busted for possession.
Variety. Pretty much everything under the sun. Lots of strains, oil, wax, pre-filled cartridges, etc.
A big chunk of revenue goes to the state. In WA a lot of it is used for education.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 31, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> I slept for 6 hrs, watered the plants, mopped the floors, made a ham omelet, cleaned the kitchen, just got in from a short walk, had a healthy poop.
> 2017 has been flushed.
> Come on 2018!


*poop*


----------



## lokie (Dec 31, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> OK, I've cleaned this shit off 3 times already.
> View attachment 4065492 View attachment 4065493
> Enough! I surrender.
> 
> ...


Here is an idea that may interest you. DRONES.
 
This would help you trim some of the tree branches that keep shitting on your property and
with little trouble could be refitted to blow the leaves AND the powdered snow away. 

High Tech to the rescue!


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 31, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> LOL
> Verity is the spice of life!
> View attachment 4065911


*variety... sorry couldn't help it.. lol..


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 31, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> *variety... sorry couldn't help it.. lol..


LOL but verity can also be quite spicy if you tell it to the wrong person


----------



## lokie (Dec 31, 2017)

I have not reached Snow White status yet although I try harder every day.







The watering hole has frozen over. So I broke through the ice this morning to give 
access to the critters.








I'm sure the woodland creatures appreciate it.






All of the usual suspects came for a drink. Its so cold even some that were unexpected
showed up.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 31, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I was born in 89


Our youngest is 2 years older.

Whew, I need to go take a nap. : )


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 31, 2017)

Decided to tone things down at midnight,since the boys are sick.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 31, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I was born in 89



My son was born in 89' .


----------



## charface (Dec 31, 2017)

Played with the doggy, did basic chores then got to play with my toys.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 31, 2017)

charface said:


> Played with the doggy, did basic chores then got to play with my toys.
> View attachment 4066086


How do you like that fiskar bush axe


----------



## charface (Dec 31, 2017)

Bareback said:


> How do you like that fiskar bush axe


I like it because It looks scary as shit in case I have to cut some dummy out of his car
but the reality is it kind of sucks for vines n small stuff. Thick stuff its great though


----------



## Bareback (Dec 31, 2017)

charface said:


> I like it because It looks scary as shit in case I have to cut some dummy out of his car
> but the reality is it kind of sucks for vines n small stuff. Thick stuff its great though


Hahaha, cut someone out of their car. It sure as hell would make an impression if you hacked off a mirror while screaming at a asshole at a traffic light.lol
I, myself keep an estwing tactical tomahawk in my work truck. One day some over privileged college kid flipped me off, so we stop at the light about a quarter mile away and I step out with the tomahawk just to say " hi asshole " . That MF tore out of there, kinda made my day. I noticed the the lady behind me, the look on her face was priceless.


----------



## charface (Dec 31, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Hahaha, cut someone out of their car. It sure as hell would make an impression if you hacked off a mirror while screaming at a asshole at a traffic light.lol
> I, myself keep an estwing tactical tomahawk in my work truck. One day some over privileged college kid flipped me off, so we stop at the light about a quarter mile away and I step out with the tomahawk just to say " hi asshole " . That MF tore out of there, kinda made my day. I noticed the the lady behind me, the look on her face was priceless.


Lol, I have to be mentally prepared before I drive. 
My problem is if you cut me off and I get on the horn to alert you and instead of nodding politely and going on yer day you instead flip me off.

Instant meltdown. 

Im getting better but im not there yet.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 31, 2017)

Lol.
I thought that was just me.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 31, 2017)

charface said:


> Lol, I have to be mentally prepared before I drive.
> My problem is if you cut me off and I get on the horn to alert you and instead of nodding politely and going on yer day you instead flip me off.
> 
> Instant meltdown.
> ...


Hahaha me to. We live in a rural area, but the area between us and my job has had tremendous industrial growth. And the traffic has got so bad that when I do get home.....fuck it's bad. Hell I hardly ride the Harley anymore, it's just no fun setting in traffic.


----------



## charface (Dec 31, 2017)

Yeah you get use to that rural bliss and solitude it just magnifies all the stupid
In the city.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 31, 2017)

charface said:


> Yeah you get use to that rural bliss and solitude it just magnifies all the stupid
> In the city.
> View attachment 4066139


Man I loved that movie when it first came out.. Lol didn't care for the sequels.


----------



## charface (Dec 31, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Man I loved that movie when it first came out.. Lol didn't care for the sequels.


Yeah, me too. 
That and the first rocky. 
Both were great when they came out


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 31, 2017)

charface said:


> Lol, I have to be mentally prepared before I drive.
> My problem is if you cut me off and I get on the horn to alert you and instead of nodding politely and going on yer day you instead flip me off.
> 
> Instant meltdown.
> ...


I wore out the horn in my yukon .....my nephew just ordered me some train horns from a company called Horn Blasters I believe ....anyways, he has them on his first gen cummins I sold him when he got his L's 


Rediculously loud ....but necessary


----------



## charface (Dec 31, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I wore out the horn in my yukon .....my nephew just ordered me some train horns from a company called Horn Blasters I believe ....anyways, he has them on his first gen cummins I sold him when he got his L's
> 
> 
> Rediculously loud ....but necessary


Lol, a 55 gallon air compressor and your good for the whole day


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 31, 2017)

charface said:


> Lol, a 55 gallon air compressor and your good for the whole day


I knew they'd be awesome when they came with their own compressor 

Nephews truck is literally like sitting at a train crossing.....like shit your pants and piss off your neighbors in the country loud.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 31, 2017)

So I like cigarettes


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 31, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> You already have, Tyler's Sweet Shop. Leave out the cannabis and you start regional then national. Seriously, your biz may pick up once the newness of medical wears off. It was that way in Cali for a bit. Med was overpriced, quality in most was lacking. Plus, many folks don't wish to be on a gov't list.





Bob Zmuda said:


> Sucks huh?
> 
> What malt said though. The novelty will wear off. Most people in Cali at this point think it's lame to go to dispensaries. Shit quality. High prices etc.
> 
> ...





curious2garden said:


> In CA you don't have to be on a government list unless you wish to be. I do carry a medical recommendation I choose not to pay extra to be in a government database. But that recommendation and my medical records give me an argument to use in a CA system.
> 
> I've joined 2 dispensaries and tried one's weed. It was horrifically bad. Plus I don't trust it knowing about the kids who grow here and put horrid shit on their crop. The other dispensary was to purchase some seeds, which they refused to sell me. They were saving the #GG4 seeds for their 'friends'. I asked to be removed from their list and left.
> 
> I imagine some of your guys will be back and you will get new ones, as Malt and Bob said.





Chunky Stool said:


> You probably already know this, but when you cook edibles, try to keep oven temp below 300 when you finish. This will help preserve terps. I start mine at 300 then turn it down to 250 after 30 mins. Takes ~70 mins to bake.
> I live in a state with medical & rec cannabis and have seen this go down first-hand.
> Bottom line: *You will have to beat both quality & price to keep your customers*.
> Why?
> ...


Thanks for the encouraging words, guys. I appreciate it. The situation is unique in Illinois - they have one central growing facility for the entire State, and only they can grow for all Il dispensaries. Apparently, they really know their shit and grow fire. I haven't experienced it personally, but I know my customers have great taste and know what they are talking about. So, the quality seems to be there, but I need to research the pricing in order to make sure I beat it by a good margin. I'll continue baking edibles and growing dank-ass weed, but I'll be hitting up @Aeroknow on how to start extracting resin and making vape cartridges. I'm sure I'll need to invest another couple grand in equipment, which is fine. It was so much easier to simply grow the weed, fml. I hope the novelty of the dispensaries wears off soon, I just need to work harder for a while to find us old folks who just wanna sit back and light some natural, unprocessed nugs. The way god intended it...


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Years everyone.

Hope everyone has an awesome 2018 and penises all around.

Love all you crazy fuckers 

Inda


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 1, 2018)

-6f right now in Chicago, -27 below with the wind chill. What's got two thumbs and isn't going anywhere today?











Our city just had our first shooting murder of 2018. Happy New Year!!!


----------



## lokie (Jan 1, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> -6f right now in Chicago, -27 below with the wind chill. What's got two thumbs and isn't going anywhere today?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya happy fucking new year!


It's 10° and not expected to be above freezing for 2 weeks.


----------



## ANC (Jan 1, 2018)

I just cleaned the toilet really well, now I have to shit again, think I'll keep it in a bit.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 1, 2018)

ANC said:


> I just cleaned the toilet really well, now I have to shit again, think I'll keep it in a bit.


Valentines Day isn't until Feb, you have time impress/express.


----------



## ANC (Jan 1, 2018)

Heck no, if I don't look busy my wife might want me to do things.


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Jan 1, 2018)

420God said:


> 6 deer to pick up in 2 counties today.
> 
> View attachment 4061711



Sweet drop 3 off my way! Happy New Year


----------



## dstroy (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy new year !!!


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Jan 1, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Happy new year !!!
> 
> View attachment 4066299



Lol. 

Happy New year!


----------



## Bareback (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy Hungover New Year. Y'all keep it down please I have a headache.

Peace, Love, and Good wishes I hope 2018 brings you ....... whatever you need and/or want.

I love you guys and gals 

Now I've got to go and then I need more.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 1, 2018)

First harvest of the year. 

What do think, about a pound after curing?
It's hybrid from India that wont stop, just real slow with the cold temps.


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 1, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> What do think, about a pound after curing?


about a pound


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 1, 2018)

Rooster was getting a little mean for my liking so in the pot you go. Once he's cooked and pulled from the bones I'll add a bunch of veggies and have enough stew for the next few days at least.


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Jan 1, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Rooster was getting a little mean for my liking so in the pot you go. Once he's cooked and pulled from the bones I'll add a bunch of veggies and have enough stew for the next few days at least. View attachment 4066379



@Jimmyjonestoo

I bet he was being a real cock!


----------



## ANC (Jan 1, 2018)

I could never eat anything I named.
Oh, still keeping it in.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Rooster was getting a little mean for my liking so in the pot you go. Once he's cooked and pulled from the bones I'll add a bunch of veggies and have enough stew for the next few days at least. View attachment 4066379


You're on your way


----------



## ANC (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2018)

420God said:


> Letting him walk around to get blood circulating. Wife and pets are not happy with me.
> 
> View attachment 4065443


We need the Cold Cock Update for 2018, God


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 1, 2018)

LOL


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 1, 2018)

ANC said:


> I could never eat anything I named.
> Oh, still keeping it in.


Exactly why i don't name them lol


----------



## Bareback (Jan 1, 2018)

It's a start I'm cooking a bunch of stuff today, field peas w/snaps, greens and pork chops w/gravy just to name a few. Everyone is invited ( at least in spirit ) so stop on in.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2018)

Bareback said:


> It's a start I'm cooking a bunch of stuff today, field peas w/snaps, greens and pork chops w/gravy just to name a few. Everyone is invited ( at least in spirit ) so stop on in.


 I'm preparing ... getting into spirit


----------



## 420God (Jan 1, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> We need the Cold Cock Update for 2018, God


He's still in the house. I think he got injured before the frostbite because it's taking a bit for the limp to get better. Should be all good in a couple more days.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 1, 2018)

Bareback said:


> It's a start I'm cooking a bunch of stuff today, field peas w/snaps, greens and pork chops w/gravy just to name a few. Everyone is invited ( at least in spirit ) so stop on in.


Yum


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 1, 2018)

420God said:


> He's still in the house. I think he got injured before the frostbite because it's taking a bit for the limp to get better. Should be all good in a couple more days.


So how much does he shit? (besides all over)


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 1, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> about a pound


What did I tell you about Blaking around? I’m the only Blake on this site!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Exactly why i don't name them lol


When I was still married, we got four young hens. They acquired the names Omelet, Enchilada, Mole and McNugget. They all died of old age.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> So how much does he shit? (besides all over)


 about a pound.


----------



## 420God (Jan 1, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> So how much does he shit? (besides all over)


Not much actually, and it's kinda hard so it's easy to clean up. A lot less than what Pebbles use to do.


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 1, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> What did I tell you about Blaking around? I’m the only Blake on this site!


I'm not even Blake haha. Just a name i picket at random to go under on the internet. Never use my real name.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 1, 2018)

Omelette omelet omelette omelet 

Are these two words the same thing?

The madness...THE MADNESS!


----------



## ANC (Jan 1, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> They all died of old age


what is that for a chicken? Like 2 years?


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 1, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> I'm not even Blake haha. Just a name i picket at random to go under on the internet. Never use my real name.


My name is Blake, I live in Topanga Canyon just outside of Los Angeles. I’m 34 years old.

Come find me, internet.


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 1, 2018)

right now, according to my IP I live in Florida.... that may change later as my IP bounces around during the day.


----------



## ANC (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 1, 2018)

420God said:


> He's still in the house. I think he got injured before the frostbite because it's taking a bit for the limp to get better. Should be all good in a couple more days.


Calfs in the garage this year?


----------



## 420God (Jan 1, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Calfs in the garage this year?


Nah, I cleaned out a room in the barn for them this winter. Took all spring to get the smell out of the garage. The farmer also timed out his breeding better so we're not getting any calves for the next couple months. We have too many loses otherwise.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 1, 2018)

ANC said:


> what is that for a chicken? Like 2 years?


depends on how they were cared for... half of my chickens are two years old and in tip top shape.. well maybe some frost bite.. but o the then that they're great.. I imagine they can live up to five or six years. 
I'll go Google It for you..


----------



## ANC (Jan 1, 2018)

I wanted to keep chickens, but then I read they don't live very long. I assume I would HAVE to kill it if it gets old...
Not my cup of tea.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 1, 2018)

ANC said:


> I wanted to keep chickens, but then I read they don't live very long. I assume I would HAVE to kill it if it gets old...
> Not my cup of tea.


When it’s got chicken in it, it’s called soup, not tea.


----------



## ANC (Jan 1, 2018)

Don't like eating chicken. It is meat for the poors.


----------



## 420God (Jan 1, 2018)

About 6 years but laying hen's eggs are only good for their first two years then they get butchered.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 1, 2018)

ANC said:


> Don't like eating chicken. It is meat for the poors.


Yeah, so was lobster for hundreds of years


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 1, 2018)

Got a guy around the corner that has about 50 chickens. He rotates them frequently because he raises them for eggs. Sells a dozen of yard eggs for 2 bucks. pretty cheep in my book.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 1, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, so was lobster for hundreds of years


For around 10-20 yr +/- the year 1900, Pismo and the beaches near abouts dredged the clams for hog feed and used the shells as road base. Pismo still has it's annual Clam Festival, but none of the clams are indigenous; all are shipped in


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 1, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> For around 10-20 yr +/- the year 1900, Pismo and the beaches near abouts dredged the clams for hog feed and used the shells as road base. Pismo still has it's annual Clam Festival, but none of the clams are indigenous; all are shipped in


Don’t forget abalone...we destroyed that population too. That was around the same area, maybe a little north closer to big sur


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 1, 2018)

ANC said:


> I wanted to keep chickens, but then I read they don't live very long. I assume I would HAVE to kill it if it gets old...
> Not my cup of tea.


do you kill your dogs or cats, ? I could never personally kill my pets however I will learn to kill and process my chickens or try.. if that fails I have a friend that will do it for me for a price. lol..


----------



## ANC (Jan 1, 2018)

I let the vet do it, normally only once their life is misery or in case of health problems.
Saddest was my one cat, he had this funny seizure and went lame in his back half. Apparently, it is caused by a blood clot and very common in male cats. Nothing you can do about it, and very painful as poison builds up in the blood, he was about 17 years old. Saddest drive I ever took.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 1, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> Don’t forget abalone...we destroyed that population too. That was around the same area, maybe a little north closer to big sur


Yeah, that's my turf. Interestingly, still a moratorium on 2-3 species of abs for us, but there are 2 commercial ab farms between Morro and Cambria that raise all species and sell exclusively to Japan and a couple very high end clientele


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 1, 2018)

Big Sur is a place connected to my family since the 70s. Super special.

Oh, don’t visit Big Sur, people. We don’t want you there. Thanks! 

Seriously, just stay away.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 1, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> Big Sur is a place connected to my family since the 70s. Super special.
> 
> Oh, don’t visit Big Sur, people. We don’t want you there. Thanks!
> 
> Seriously, just stay away.


LOL, ditto. On second thought all of ya stay away from the whole Central coast


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 1, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, ditto. On second thought all of ya stay away from the whole Central coast


Let's just go with this.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 1, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> Big Sur is a place connected to my family since the 70s. Super special.
> 
> Oh, don’t visit Big Sur, people. We don’t want you there. Thanks!
> 
> Seriously, just stay away.


We were discussing having the gangster bbq there this spring. Unfortunately unless you're a mountain goat you can't access it from the south. It appears mother nature is on your side.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 1, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> We were discussing having the gangster bbq there this spring. Unfortunately unless you're a mountain goat you can't access it from the south. It appears mother nature is on your side.


Yes, Naciemento-Ferguson rd., or as you referred to it: "That Godforsaken, miserable Goat-Road", to which I think they should officially change the name


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 1, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yes, Naciemento-Ferguson rd., or as you referred to it: "That Godforsaken, miserable Goat-Road", to which I think they should officially change the name


Shit, you updated my permanent record, didn't you? Damn teachers.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 1, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> .we destroyed that population too.


as well as the Lake Sturgeon in the Great Lakes
_
"In 1860, this species, taken on incidental catches of other fishes, was killed and dumped back in the lake, piled up on shore to dry and be burned, fed to pigs, or dug into the earth as fertilizer. It was even stacked like cordwood and used to fuel steamboats"_


----------



## ANC (Jan 1, 2018)

We have a similar thing with a local rock lobster, as a kid I would catch one every day to take home, sell to my parents and then eat it anyway.
Now there is 3% of the population left. they canceled the festival this past year.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 1, 2018)

Humans are schmucks


----------



## Bareback (Jan 1, 2018)

Supper time country style.

Ok I was to lazy to make cornbread.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 1, 2018)

Had to play dress up for New Years - apparently OG's aren't supposed to have long hair but I wasn't cutting it off to play the part.
Our DD was nice enough to Fishtail it for me.


----------



## ANC (Jan 1, 2018)

I miss long hair, I don't even own a comb or a brush anymore, too few and too short hair to need anything more than a wipe with a wet hand.

I have enough hair on my face to make a wig I think.


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 1, 2018)

ANC said:


> I have enough hair on my face to make a wig I think.


haven't shaved in 7 years LOL


----------



## ANC (Jan 1, 2018)

Yeah, my daughter has never seen me without a beard, she is almost going to school.

I have the kind of beard where it feels like people with inch thick beards are weekend warriors.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 1, 2018)

ANC said:


> I miss long hair, I don't even own a comb or a brush anymore, too few and too short hair to need anything more than a wipe with a wet hand.
> 
> I have enough hair on my face to make a wig I think.


Testify


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 1, 2018)

I have a sants claus beard with just a touch of grey!


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 1, 2018)

when I was around 15 i was the one sent to the store to buy beer because I had a full beard growing, years before my friends had little patches growing on their upper lips.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 1, 2018)

I have been sick for three days. 

Now my skin is very pale and cold to the touch.

Also, experiencing a lot of increased stiffness in my limbs and flesh.

I think I’ve gone zombie, folks.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## blake9999 (Jan 1, 2018)

Food;s almost ready. Cabbage, Black eye peas, and ham


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 1, 2018)

ANC said:


> Don't like eating chicken. It is meat for the poors.


What? Home grown free range chickens are the shit. They are good eating.


----------



## ANC (Jan 1, 2018)

My mom makes a nice sauce she cooks the chicken in before we braai them.
Been a few decades since I last ate that.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 1, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> I have been sick for three days.
> 
> Now my skin is very pale and cold to the touch.
> 
> ...


I've been dealing with the same ... except today my fever broke.. feels like my backs broke from coughing so much.. oh and I lost my taste and smell sort of.. everything stinks and taste bad... even indacouch's little peen.. fml.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 1, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4066476


I want to like this...


It’s not like the kool-aid, right?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 1, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> do you kill your dogs or cats, ? I could never personally kill my pets however I will learn to kill and process my chickens or try.. if that fails I have a friend that will do it for me for a price. lol..


We freeze and pressure can our chickens.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 1, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> I've been dealing with the same ... except today my fever broke.. feels like my backs broke from coughing so much.. oh and I lost my taste and smell sort of.. everything stinks and taste bad... even indacouch's little peen.. fml.


I figure it’s the infection in my lungs I’m smelling all day. Foul stuff, but my cough FINALLY started producing phlegm... thick, grayish-greenish phlegm


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 1, 2018)

Hope you doing OK there dude... hoping for the best. If not can I have your entertainment center?


----------



## ANC (Jan 1, 2018)

Heck, I think I still looked 15 by the age of 21. My beard went grey quite early though.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 1, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> I figure it’s the infection in my lungs I’m smelling all day. Foul stuff, but my cough FINALLY started producing phlegm... thick, grayish-greenish phlegm


sounds like what I'm hacking up..
my boy had strep throat a week and a half ago.. five days ago I started getting phlegm tickling the tops of my lungs , my throat was sore so I assumed it was strep but I think mine turned in to brocidous or something .... fucking shit sucks..


oh yeah my sinuses are fucked up too..


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 1, 2018)

ANC said:


> Heck, I think I still looked 15 by the age of 21. My beard went grey quite early though.


I'm almost 50 and going grey slowly. still feel like i'm thirty, thankfully. At least my head is still a robust mouse fart brown!


----------



## ANC (Jan 1, 2018)

Oh god no, my body started rejecting itself bit by bit somewhere when I was like 23.
My ancestors seemed to have mated for intelligence and creativity over good health.
I picked a wife who is not only smarter than me (on paper) but healthy as an ox.


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 1, 2018)

good... if you the same blood type you can harvest her for organs


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 1, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> good... if you the same blood type you can harvest her for organs


Okay, I’m starting to like you again.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 1, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> I've been dealing with the same ... except today my fever broke.. feels like my backs broke from coughing so much.. oh and I lost my taste and smell sort of.. everything stinks and taste bad... even indacouch's little peen.. fml.


I'm flattered you'd even consider tasting my peen.....but I'm afraid you been peenboozled farm.......Great, another RIU sex scandal......that was so last year.....smh


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 1, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> I want to like this...
> 
> 
> It’s not like the kool-aid, right?


Nothing but homegrown cock in this particular batch.


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 1, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> Okay, I’m starting to like you again.


I've been 'Blake' online since around 97 back in the old AOL days of the internet. Needed a screen name so i opened the phone book to a random name and just ponited. It pointed to a Blake Somethingorother, so I thought that's am uncomon name so I took it. Ever since the sumer of 97, 20 odd years ago, I've been Blake on the internet.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 1, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> I've been 'Blake' online since around 97 back in the old AOL days of the internet. Needed a screen name so i opened the phone book to a random name and just ponited. It pointed to a Blake Somethingorother, so I thought that's am uncomon name so I took it. Ever since the sumer of 97, 20 odd years ago, I've been Blake on the internet.


Yeah I’ve been metasynth for 16 years...but I’ve been Blake for 34


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 1, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> We freeze and pressure can our chickens.


the only one we've ate yet was are ass hole rooster ...Rip. Clementine .. he was turned into soup.. my boy was like "wow this is good soup can I have some more please" his happy face got really ugly when we told him we had eat Clementine ... but he shook it off and kept eating like as if we were fucking with him..
next to go to the block will be sugar , are two year old esa brown hen. . we'll see what he( my boy) thinks this time when I try processing her myself and maybe a hand from him..lol..


----------



## Possum1 (Jan 1, 2018)

Got 2nd half of plant #1 chopped today. Mostly understory larf, but lots of crystal, and it put on a little weight in a week, and got a couple good buds. All going to be butter.
@dstroy - Sorry the eagle wouldn't cooperate...But I was yelling "Declaration of independence" and I threw in a "shall not be infringed" for good measure.
 
Forgot the fireworks, but i have some I swear. Just didn't want to go in cold garage to get them and take another pic.
(Gun is empty, mag is empty)


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 1, 2018)

It was -31 here.....I looked out the window a lot.....plugged in the cars....looked out the window some more .


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 1, 2018)

Possum1 said:


> Got 2nd half of plant #1 chopped today. Mostly understory larf, but lots of crystal, and it put on a little weight in a week, and got a couple good buds. All going to be butter.
> @dstroy - Sorry the eagle wouldn't cooperate...But I was yelling "Declaration of independence" and I threw in a "shall not be infringed" for good measure.
> View attachment 4066503
> Forgot the fireworks, but i have some I swear. Just didn't want to go in cold garage to get them and take another pic.
> (Gun is empty, mag is empty)


Why is your gun not loaded....that's just silly talk lol.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 1, 2018)

heading to the E.R. chat with y'all later to let you know what was accomplished..


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 1, 2018)

Chunker took his first real deal steps just now ......won't be long before were all in trouble....lol 

I was actually teaching lil Inda how to juggle when chunker decided to walk from his little push cart to me ...lol


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 1, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> heading to the E.R. chat with y'all later to let you know what was accomplished..


Hope all is well, brother


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 1, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Chunker took his first real deal steps just now ......won't be long before were all in trouble....lol
> 
> I was actually teaching lil Inda how to juggle when chunker decided to walk from his little push cart to me ...lol


Are you kidding? Put a tiny watering can in his hands and show him the plants...

Alternatively, ask him to check fo leaks...lol



Bareback said:


> Taking a leak, checking for leaks.
> 
> Win win


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, so was lobster for hundreds of years


 plus rep for that, meta


----------



## dstroy (Jan 1, 2018)

Possum1 said:


> Got 2nd half of plant #1 chopped today. Mostly understory larf, but lots of crystal, and it put on a little weight in a week, and got a couple good buds. All going to be butter.
> @dstroy - Sorry the eagle wouldn't cooperate...But I was yelling "Declaration of independence" and I threw in a "shall not be infringed" for good measure.
> View attachment 4066503
> Forgot the fireworks, but i have some I swear. Just didn't want to go in cold garage to get them and take another pic.
> (Gun is empty, mag is empty)


That’s a beautiful sight right there. ‘Murica


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 1, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> the only one we've ate yet was are ass hole rooster ...Rip. Clementine .. he was turned into soup.. my boy was like "wow this is good soup can I have some more please" his happy face got really ugly when we told him we had eat Clementine ... but he shook it off and kept eating like as if we were fucking with him..
> next to go to the block will be sugar , are two year old esa brown hen. . we'll see what he( my boy) thinks this time when I try processing her myself and maybe a hand from him..lol..


They are a little tougher if they run free. They will have a game taste when they free range and eat bugs and stuff. The fat is awesome in chicken and dumplings.

We kill 15-20 chickens at a time. We either freeze them or can them. I went to mainly canning them for long term storage.

Half gallon jar.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 1, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> They are a little tougher if they run free. They will have a game taste when they free range and eat bugs and stuff. The fat is awesome in chicken and dumplings.
> 
> We kill 15-20 chickens at a time. We either freeze them or can them. I went to mainly canning them for long term storage.
> View attachment 4066529


Never been a fan of canned chicken, but I’ve only had store bought crap. I haven’t eaten for three days, but I’m starting to get hungry again.

Sick, not high, in case you were wondering.


----------



## Possum1 (Jan 1, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> They are a little tougher if they run free. They will have a game taste when they free range and eat bugs and stuff. The fat is awesome in chicken and dumplings.
> 
> We kill 15-20 chickens at a time. We either freeze them or can them. I went to mainly canning them for long term storage.
> View attachment 4066529


When I can legs and thighs it's great, but breasts and cutlets...dry and stringy after processing. Do you have that problem? How do you process canned breasts? How do you use them after?
I buy canned breast at Costco and theirs is moist.


----------



## Possum1 (Jan 1, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> Why is your gun not loaded....that's just silly talk lol.


Lol, Just trying to be safety third in case any range nazi's lurking about.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 1, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> Never been a fan of canned chicken, but I’ve only had store bought crap. I haven’t eaten for three days, but I’m starting to get hungry again.
> 
> Sick, not high, in case you were wondering.


Take a can of that chicken add some noodles and it really helps when your sick. 

I didn't think I would like it but its actually good. Makes a good stew or soup stock.


Possum1 said:


> When I can legs and thighs it's great, but breasts and cutlets...dry and stringy after processing. Do you have that problem? How do you process canned breasts? How do you use them after?
> I buy canned breast at Costco and theirs is moist.


I actually don't separate the cuts or do a dry canned chicken. I mainly do the soup stock.

I crock pot the chicken until it can be deboned. I mix the meat. Add water, salt and a bit of onion. I fill jars and follow the Ball canning book for meats.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 1, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Take a can of that chicken add some noodles and it really helps when your sick.
> 
> I didn't think I would like it but its actually good. Makes a good stew or soup stock.
> 
> ...


Yes please


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 1, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> Yes please


If you were close enough you would be welcome to a couple jars.


----------



## see4 (Jan 1, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, so was lobster for hundreds of years


and so was grappa. those poor poor peasants had to endure lobster, crab and grappa. poor things.


----------



## see4 (Jan 1, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> For around 10-20 yr +/- the year 1900, Pismo and the beaches near abouts dredged the clams for hog feed and used the shells as road base. Pismo still has it's annual Clam Festival, but none of the clams are indigenous; all are shipped in


how fucking sad is that we are totally destroying our earth and we are seemingly doing nothing about it.


----------



## dstroy (Jan 1, 2018)

see4 said:


> how fucking sad is that we are totally destroying our earth and we are seemingly doing nothing about it.


Volunteer and pick up the beaches. Picking up highways suck (so many bottles of piss like seriously wtf) but beaches are fun (mostly, unless it’s a bunch of condoms).

We bbq on earth day after picking up trash if it’s nice out.

Used to collect cans at work and turn them in for cash that we used to pay for the kids Christmas party.

If you really want to there’s lots of stuff you can volunteer for to help your community. I think it’s fun, cause I like to people watch (don’t judge me, people are weird and interesting and you know it). There are never enough volunteers.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Volunteer and pick up the beaches. Picking up highways suck (so many bottles of piss like seriously wtf) but beaches are fun (mostly, unless it’s a bunch of condoms).
> 
> We bbq on earth day after picking up trash if it’s nice out.
> 
> ...


 In NJ in the 80s there were so many plastic tampon applicators washed up onto the beach they were called "beach whistles". Central NJ coast around Asbury Park ...
... wonder what it's like now.


----------



## dstroy (Jan 1, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> In NJ in the 80s there were so many plastic tampon applicators washed up onto the beach they were called "beach whistles". Central NJ coast around Asbury Park ...
> ... wonder what it's like now.


The tampon applicators and douchebags evolved and starred in a reality tv show


----------



## Bareback (Jan 1, 2018)

dstroy said:


> The tampon applicators and douchebags evolved and starred in a reality tv show


Lol
+Rep


----------



## see4 (Jan 1, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Volunteer and pick up the beaches. Picking up highways suck (so many bottles of piss like seriously wtf) but beaches are fun (mostly, unless it’s a bunch of condoms).
> 
> We bbq on earth day after picking up trash if it’s nice out.
> 
> ...


Right on. I used to volunteer when I had time.

But I was going more for the point of greenhouse gases, mass destruction of rainforests, killing off entire species of animals, depleting our oceans of sea life, etc etc.

Humans are by far the cruelest things that have happened to earth.


----------



## dstroy (Jan 1, 2018)

see4 said:


> Right on. I used to volunteer when I had time.
> 
> But I was going more for the point of greenhouse gases, mass destruction of rainforests, killing off entire species of animals, depleting our oceans of sea life, etc etc.
> 
> Humans are by far the cruelest things that have happened to earth.


Maybe you’ll do it again someday cause it’s fun.


----------



## see4 (Jan 1, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Maybe you’ll do it again someday cause it’s fun.


Indeed, I hope I can do it again someday too.


----------



## see4 (Jan 1, 2018)

I'd like to see heroin dealers offer free rocks to those who clean up the streets they live on.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2018)

see4 said:


> I'd like to see heroin dealers offer free rocks to those who clean up the streets they live on.


 I'd like to see this amazing new "sheetrock" product. Structural and pharmaceutical!


----------



## see4 (Jan 1, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I'd like to see this amazing new "sheetrock" product. Structural and pharmaceutical!


"shtreetrock"


----------



## 757growin (Jan 1, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> In NJ in the 80s there were so many plastic tampon applicators washed up onto the beach they were called "beach whistles". Central NJ coast around Asbury Park ...
> ... wonder what it's like now.


It's much cleaner since NYC stopping dumping trash from barges 3 miles off the coast.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 1, 2018)

see4 said:


> Right on. I used to volunteer when I had time.
> 
> But I was going more for the point of greenhouse gases, mass destruction of rainforests, killing off entire species of animals, depleting our oceans of sea life, etc etc.
> 
> Humans are by far the cruelest things that have happened to earth.


A team of us went to Mexico every year and did surgery. The heart team went to India once a year and my school had missions all over the world. I miss volunteering the most. In software engineering there really weren't that many opportunities to volunteer my skills although I have done small websites for animal rescue organizations and host them free.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm back , only took three fucking hours to find out I accomplished getting pneumonia ... lol
.
so is ccommunity-acquired pneumonia like the same as walking [email protected]


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 1, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> I'm back , only took three fucking hours to find out I accomplished getting pneumonia ... lol
> .View attachment 4066660
> so is ccommunity-acquired pneumonia like the same as walking [email protected]


It means it wasn't iatrogenic or nosocomial. In other words you caught it from the community reservoir. Oh and quit smoking


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 1, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> It means it wasn't iatrogenic or nosocomial. In other words you caught it from the community reservoir. Oh and quit smoking


oh! I was certain it had something to do with dirty penis.. thanks for knowledge ..


you caught that quit smoking instruction.. all I smoke is weed..lol.this docs a quack.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 1, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> oh! I was certain it had something to do with dirty penis.. thanks for knowledge ..


I could have been, don't deep throat them, or at least disinfect them first.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 1, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I could have been, don't deep throat them, or at least disinfect them first.


only if it was that easy.. indacouch gets all offended if you ask him to Lysol his cock .. that's why he paid me only three dallors and owes me twelve still.. lol
.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 1, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> indacouch gets all offended if you ask him to Lysol his cock.


Man, that's gotta sting


----------



## Bareback (Jan 1, 2018)

My son was a candy striper, he was about 13 and he didn't ask us to help him with a ride to or from. One day when he was about 24 we were talking about it and he told me that he never worried about a ride , when he needed a there one would just happen and after he did a three hour shift a ride home would just come. It was over 50 miles round-trip. For his volunteer service he received a 10,000$ scholarship from a local foundation with out applying for it.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 1, 2018)

Good night guys/gals gotta get up at 4am to meet some trucks at the ranch for papa Inda....Then it's off to make a delivery to one of my elderly patients....She's a character for sure, lives alone in the middle of nowhere and wouldn't have it any other way....for sure one of the feistiest ladies/people with a walker in existence......I always enjoy sitting down and bullshitting with her......she says she likes me more than her own grand kids .....but I have a feeling hooking her up super fat with flowers plays a huge part in that ....lol....I need to remember to take my own cup of hot chocolate....if I don't she will insist I drink a cup of her coffee.....I don't drink coffee ....and her coffee is some seriously crazy shit ....not only is it disgusting and damn near as thick as pancake syrup....I feel like I'm guna have a heart attack for 6 hours after I drink it ...lol.

Time to get the family into bed and lock up the gates and alarm for the night.


PENIS!!!


----------



## ANC (Jan 1, 2018)

Be careful of pneumonia, my uncle died from it. A healthy guy in middle age.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 1, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> I'm back , only took three fucking hours to find out I accomplished getting pneumonia ... lol
> .View attachment 4066660
> so is ccommunity-acquired pneumonia like the same as walking [email protected]


Well shit, that means I have pneumonia too then?


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 1, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> Well shit, that means I have pneumonia too then?


? maybe...


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 1, 2018)

p.s. you should get tested..


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 1, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> p.s. you should get tested..


But...we used protection......


----------



## Bareback (Jan 2, 2018)

I just went out on the porch to get fire wood ( in the nude of course ) holy shit it is cold ( shrinkage is not flattering ) . Now my toes and my dick is purple ssh.


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 2, 2018)

Same size too!


----------



## Bareback (Jan 2, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Same size too!


Well I have four and a half toes so at least one of them match , but don't ask which one that's a little personal. The only weird part is that my pecker has a dirty ingrown nail on it, but I do a french manicure to cover it up ( classy touch ).


----------



## lokie (Jan 2, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I just went out on the porch to get fire wood ( in the nude of course ) holy shit it is cold ( shrinkage is not flattering ) . Now my toes and my dick is purple ssh.


I accomplish a lot in the buff.

Same principle applies.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 2, 2018)

All done and back at the house feeling like shit still .....seems like everyone i know is feeling sick in some way or another.....I even told my elderly patient I wasn't feeling great and didn't want to get her sick just incase.....I wore gloves and a mask to bag her goodies up and then ended up giving the stuff to her grandson out in her driveway.....at least I dodged the Coffee scenario.


Morning everyone


----------



## ANC (Jan 2, 2018)

Bet she has nice cookies.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 2, 2018)

It was a few days ago...

But I accomplished keeping a human baby monster alive for 1 whole year. (I'm sure my wife was responsible for 97% of that)

I adamantly did not want children to the point it was a stipulation to our marriage. "I just want to make sure you know we're NEVER having a "life ruiner"."

I can't believe I almost missed out on the best experience I've ever had. I love her more than this universe and will kill for her.

She has started giving us hugs and kisses on our cheek. Nothing cooler.
We like her so much we're currently trying to make another. (Which means I get to shoot my loser juice into my wife and hope she accepts my demon seed).

I'd post a picture (and really want to!) but there have been far too many weirdos, socks, creeps, Abes, pedos, attention whores and deplorables here lately.

Who knows where the pic would end up.

No snow and a mountain full of gapers. Fuck it.

Gone fishin.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 2, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> ~snip~ (Which means I get to shoot my loser juice into my wife and hope she accepts my demon seed). ~snip~
> 
> Gone fishin.


Instead of Demon Seeds, try some Bodhi gear (from your extensive library) for a dank offspring. Just mind the lighting and avoid a herm.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 2, 2018)

Lol

Baby Turpin's.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 2, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Well I have four and a half toes so at least one of them match , but don't ask which one that's a little personal. The only weird part is that my pecker has a dirty ingrown nail on it, but I do a french manicure to cover it up ( classy touch ).


LOL


----------



## see4 (Jan 2, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I just went out on the porch to get fire wood ( in the nude of course ) holy shit it is cold ( shrinkage is not flattering ) . Now my toes and my dick is purple ssh.


$1.67 royalty fees.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 2, 2018)

This plant needs a trim!
Gonna get some clones just in case she's fire...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 2, 2018)

I was going to work on the Ford Tempo some more today but I needed to dig out underneath it a bit to get my bottle jack to fit under the frame but the ground is frozen. So I just stayed inside and played Slayer songs on Rocksmith all day and watched horror movies.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 2, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> I was going to work on the Ford Tempo some more today but I needed to dig out underneath it a bit to get my bottle jack to fit under the frame but the ground is frozen. So I just stayed inside and played Slayer songs on Rocksmith all day and watched horror movies.


Happy new year brother!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 2, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> Happy new year brother!


You too man.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 2, 2018)

see4 said:


> how fucking sad is that we are totally destroying our earth and we are seemingly doing nothing about it.


We used to sneak on to private property to ride quads. The owner caught us one day as we were leaving. We were picking up trash. A couple pickup beds full of trash bags worth. The owner ended up giving us a key to the gates so we could ride anytime.

It saddens me. I go hiking to some remote places and there will be trash. 

I doubt humans will be able to change before it is too late.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 2, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I'd like to see this amazing new "sheetrock" product. Structural and pharmaceutical!





see4 said:


> "shtreetrock"


A possible new way to ship product.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 2, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Man, that's gotta sting


My uncle got chiggers on his balls and thought Coleman fuel was a good idea to rid them. It burnt his sack up good.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 2, 2018)

Binge watching The Crown, bye


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 2, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> We used to sneak on to private property to ride quads. The owner caught us one day as we were leaving. We were picking up trash. A couple pickup beds full of trash bags worth. The owner ended up giving us a key to the gates so we could ride anytime.
> 
> It saddens me. I go hiking to some remote places and there will be trash.
> 
> I doubt humans will be able to change before it is too late.


Yeah, I've hiked for day high mileage and found trash. WTF, I'd figure someone who worked that hard to get there would have appreciation. Once in awhile I'll leave stone fire ring and a small woood pile if the weather looks shitty cuz it's set at the best place. Other than that you'd never know I was there


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 2, 2018)

lokie said:


> I accomplish a lot in the buff.
> 
> Same principle applies.


I went swimming with some friends one time in very cold water. Later we were partying and this chick walks in the bathroom and wants to look at my pecker. The water had it shrunk up. She said well and went to walk off. I explained the water thing and guys. Few days later see saw first hand the real size.


Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, I've hiked for day high mileage and found trash. WTF, I'd figure someone who worked that hard to get there would have appreciation. Once in awhile I'll leave stone fire ring and a small woood pile if the weather looks shitty cuz it's set at the best place. Other than that you'd never know I was there


I do that. I've got a few places with wood and tinder hidden. Places setup for a fire in case it is needed.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 2, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, I've hiked for day high mileage and found trash. WTF, I'd figure someone who worked that hard to get there would have appreciation. Once in awhile I'll leave stone fire ring and a small woood pile if the weather looks shitty cuz it's set at the best place. Other than that you'd never know I was there


We have a lake on our property and often people will ask if they can fish. I usually say no but sometimes I give in and let them, but every time they leave trash and I'm talking about 10' from their car. People just don't give a shit, no respect.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 2, 2018)

Bareback said:


> We have a lake on our property and often people will ask if they can fish. I usually say no but sometimes I give in and let them, but every time they leave trash and I'm talking about 10' from their car. People just don't give a shit, no respect.


Many years ago, shortly after I bought my place, just once, just once I let some deer hunters come in. Left trash and their vehicle was maybe 500 yds away. They were there for maybe 2-3 hrs. Fuckers


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 2, 2018)

One of my biggest pet peeves is people that have pallet fires.
Fkn rusty nails everywhere & usually on a (previously) pristine beach.
Damn I hate that.

Oh, and fireworks trash - I was picking it up in my yard today.
Some people can be pigs.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 2, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Many years ago, shortly after I bought my place, just once, just once I let some deer hunters come in. Left trash and their vehicle was maybe 500 yds away. They were there for maybe 2-3 hrs. Fuckers


I came home one day and my yard looked like a day at the mud races.
I walked in the house and my said" wait let me explain " okay go for it. And then she said " well the preacher came by to fish " ahhh ok " and he got his car stuck " ok " so he borrowed your truck to pull it out " ok " and he got it stuck " ok really no shit " yeah so he called a wreaker " let me guess they got stuck too " yeah and they got another wreaker" . Soo did he catch anything " no they all just left , like 10 minutes ago" .

I kid you not this really happened.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 2, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I came home one day and my yard looked like a day at the mud races.
> I walked in the house and my said" wait let me explain " okay go for it. And then she said " well the preacher came by to fish " ahhh ok " and he got his car stuck " ok " so he borrowed your truck to pull it out " ok " and he got it stuck " ok really no shit " yeah so he called a wreaker " let me guess they got stuck too " yeah and they got another wreaker" . Soo did he catch anything " no they all just left , like 10 minutes ago" .
> 
> I kid you not this really happened.


LOL, love you. Later remind me of the UPS man story


----------



## srh88 (Jan 2, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> We used to sneak on to private property to ride quads. The owner caught us one day as we were leaving. We were picking up trash. A couple pickup beds full of trash bags worth. The owner ended up giving us a key to the gates so we could ride anytime.
> 
> It saddens me. I go hiking to some remote places and there will be trash.
> 
> I doubt humans will be able to change before it is too late.


I used to ride on private land all the time on dirtbikes. But 90 percent of the time I'd ask the owner before hand. I'd tell them I won't leave trash or destroy anything. They were always cool with it and watch me and friends ride half the time or ride with us if they had a bike or quad


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 2, 2018)

srh88 said:


> I used to ride on private land all the time on dirtbikes. But 90 percent of the time I'd ask the owner before hand. I'd tell them I won't leave trash or destroy anything. They were always cool with it and watch me and friends ride half the time or ride with us if they had a bike or quad


A little respect goes one hell of a long way.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 2, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A little respect goes one hell of a long way.


Yeah but we did dumb stuff too. We would ride on DuPont land just to get chased lol. Same with dirt roads. One day we road by someone's house on the dirt road and he chucked rocks at us. So we would purposely pull up by his house and and wind out the throttle. Then when he came out and near us we'd all dump the clutch and spit dirt and rocks everywhere.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 2, 2018)

Bareback said:


> We have a lake on our property and often people will ask if they can fish. I usually say no but sometimes I give in and let them, but every time they leave trash and I'm talking about 10' from their car. People just don't give a shit, no respect.


Dumping ashtrays on the ground is what really pisses me off. No excuse for that shit.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 2, 2018)

I had a bad ass Honda Elsinore 250 back in the 70's & I had a city cop try and pull me over on a rural road in S. Fla.
I pinned the gas into a huge tomato field & the dumb ass tried to follow me in his car.
Lol.

It didn't go so well for him but it was just little Whoop's for me doing 50ish. 

 
That bike didn't have a throttle as much as just an On/Off switch.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 2, 2018)

srh88 said:


> I used to ride on private land all the time on dirtbikes. But 90 percent of the time I'd ask the owner before hand. I'd tell them I won't leave trash or destroy anything. They were always cool with it and watch me and friends ride half the time or ride with us if they had a bike or quad


I usually ask. We were young and didn't know who owned it. He was just surprised we were cleaning other peoples garbage up.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 2, 2018)

srh88 said:


> I used to ride on private land all the time on dirtbikes. But 90 percent of the time I'd ask the owner before hand. I'd tell them I won't leave trash or destroy anything. They were always cool with it and watch me and friends ride half the time or ride with us if they had a bike or quad


Shit, who aren't you friends with LOL damn cute PA guys.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 2, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I had a bad ass Honda Elsinore 250 back in the 70's & I had a city cop try and pull me over on a rural road in S. Fla.
> I pinned the gas into a huge tomato field & the dumb ass tried to follow me in his car.
> Lol.
> 
> ...


My first bigger bike was an elsinore from the 70s. Mine was identical to this one if this one say sat in the sun for 20 years 
I got mine in the early 2000's lol. So at first when I got it. I was thinking all my friends would laugh at me. Til I burned them. That was a wicked and sketchy bike lol. Only bike that is more life threatening to ride other than that is my Honda CR500 that I had bored. And a few other things. Reeds, exhaust, and stuff. You dont ride that bike. It rides you


Edit. 
My favorite out running cops through field was when I seen a cop hit his lights I hit a cornfield and pinned it. I made it about 200 feet and... *glug glug glug* ran out of gas. Got an agricultural vandalism charge lol


----------



## srh88 (Jan 2, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I usually ask. We were young and didn't know who owned it. He was just surprised we were cleaning other peoples garbage up.


You gotta if you wanted to keep riding there


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 2, 2018)

I had a '74 CZ400


----------



## Bareback (Jan 2, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I had a bad ass Honda Elsinore 250 back in the 70's & I had a city cop try and pull me over on a rural road in S. Fla.
> I pinned the gas into a huge tomato field & the dumb ass tried to follow me in his car.
> Lol.
> 
> ...


I bough a used Elsinore but I think it was smaller and red. Anyway I was warned that it was cursed and that damn thing was definitely cursed. The guy I got it from broke his arm on it, the guy he got it from broke his arm,leg, and wrist the guy I sold it to broke his leg about one minute after unloading it. Probably the only motorcycle I ever owned that I didn't wreck.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 2, 2018)

The USCG gave me a re-up bonus in 81 and I bought one of these built in 73 with Basani pipes & smooth bore carbs.
Talk about sketchy to ride - had a sponge for a frame and like 3 of the biggest chainsaw engines bolted into one unit.
Literally a Widow maker.



But in an 1/8th of a mile there was nothing that could touch it. 
The guy that I sold her to lost his left arm in a crash.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 2, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I bough a used Elsinore but I think it was smaller and red. Anyway I was warned that it was cursed and that damn thing was definitely cursed. The guy I got it from broke his arm on it, the guy he got it from broke his arm,leg, and wrist the guy I sold it to broke his leg about one minute after unloading it. Probably the only motorcycle I ever owned that I didn't wreck.


It liked you lol. 

The dude I bought my 500 from was pushing it on a truck and I asked him how much he wanted for it. 500 bucks because he needed to get rid of it. It paralyzed the guys dad. I've wrecked it but nothing major


----------



## srh88 (Jan 2, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The USCG gave me a re-up bonus in 81 and I bought one of these built in 73 with Basani pipes & smooth bore carbs.
> Talk about sketchy to ride - had a sponge for a frame and like 3 of the biggest chainsaw engines bolted into one unit.
> Literally a Widow maker.
> 
> ...


Is that the actual pic of it?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 2, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Is that the actual pic of it?


I wish.
That one has the brake upgrade (dual front disc's vs a drum brake) and looks like it's showroom fresh.
Mine not so much though she was quick as fuck.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 2, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Edit.
> My favorite out running cops through field was when I seen a cop hit his lights I hit a cornfield and pinned it. I made it about 200 feet and... *glug glug glug* ran out of gas. Got an agricultural vandalism charge lol


Lol - now that's funny stuff.


----------



## roony (Jan 2, 2018)

Bought a model 88 12g


----------



## Bareback (Jan 2, 2018)

My brother bought one of those 3 cylinder Kawasaki's I think it was a 74' 400 but I'm not sure. 

My best ran from the law story. I borrowed a friend's kz 900 and was speeding around when the popos jumped in behind me. I ripped into it and somewhere around 120 it spit a spark plug out with a big ball of fire. So I pull over and the cop speeds right by hahaha. I rode it home and it was making a crazy whistle sound .


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 2, 2018)

One similar to this was my first big motorcycle. 
 
I rode a 250r three wheeler back in the day.
 
That thing didn't have a throttle either. On or off.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 2, 2018)

I take that back. This was my first big bike. Not this one but just lik3 it.

It was a beast.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 2, 2018)

Bareback said:


> My brother bought one of those 3 cylinder Kawasaki's I think it was a 74' 400 but I'm not sure.
> My best ran from the law story. I borrowed a friend's kz 900 and was speeding around when the popos jumped in behind me. I ripped into it and somewhere around 120 it spit a spark plug out with a big ball of fire. So I pull over and the cop speeds right by hahaha. I rode it home and it was making a crazy whistle sound .


Are you sure it wasn't a Yamaha? They made a wicked little twin two stroke RD in 350 & 400 cc's (if memory serves).

I bought a Kaw Z-1 900 while in H/S - it was Kaw's answer to the Honda CB750 and a big answer it was (at the time) - it was much faster than the H2 750 but not nearly as quick off the line.


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 2, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, I've hiked for day high mileage and found trash. WTF, I'd figure someone who worked that hard to get there would have appreciation. Once in awhile I'll leave stone fire ring and a small woood pile if the weather looks shitty cuz it's set at the best place. Other than that you'd never know I was there


 
Places like this will always be in perril. Gives me hope there are others out there with a similar attitude. The conundrum is we must visit we must explore to be human. Then show and share with others. Take care my home planet.


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 2, 2018)

1st bike cx500 Honda.
Favorite bike xr650L.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 3, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Are you sure it wasn't a Yamaha? They made a wicked little twin two stroke RD in 350 & 400 cc's (if memory serves).
> 
> I bought a Kaw Z-1 900 while in H/S - it was Kaw's answer to the Honda CB750 and a big answer it was (at the time) - it was much faster than the H2 750 but not nearly as quick off the line.


I think it might have been a 450 but definitely a Kawasaki 2 stroke and bad fast.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 3, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I think it might have been a 450 but definitely a Kawasaki 2 stroke and bad fast.


Most likely a 500cc H1 Mach III.
And quick was a better description as:
A) They were a two stroke with a VERY narrow power band.
B) They weighed next to nothing & would hit top speed (in negative numbers I'm pretty sure) but top speed was only around a buck 25 where as the Z could hit 150+ stock.

But like most all high H/P bikes of this era the frames were typically not up to the task & they were prone to high speed Death wobble leading to tank slappers quickly followed by the crash.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 3, 2018)

Welp, I got skunked bad yesterday fishing (winter isn't the most active) but I took some pics.

What really sucks is I'm
Back on an old phone for a bit and the camera is not as majestic as the iPhone 7 I was using. I need a real camera.


Across the meadowThrough the cattle bone yard
Through the canyon
 
Past the gauging station
 
Across the river
 
Smoke session with eagle. 
 
I also found a 200 dollar fishing net. Gonna try to get it back to its owner though.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 3, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Welp, I got skunked bad yesterday fishing (winter isn't the most active) but I took some pics.
> 
> What really sucks is I'm
> Back on an old phone for a bit and the camera is not as majestic as the iPhone 7 I was using. I need a real camera.
> ...


Son of a bitch! So it's even catch and release for the shit you find?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 3, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Son of a bitch! So it's even catch and release for the shit you find?


Ha! Ha!

I'd be so bummed if I lost this net. 

I think I may know who's it is and he's a good guy. 

Plus if I don't at least TRY to get it back I'm sure I will never catch a fish again. 

Fish karma is real as fuck!


----------



## ANC (Jan 3, 2018)

Took the old lady for lunch at her favourite local place and then we wen to see Jumanji.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 3, 2018)

ANC said:


> Took the old lady for lunch at her favourite local place and then we wen to see Jumanji.


I've always called a really hairy vagina a "jumanji"

"Damn girl! You got a Jumanji in your undies. Lemme get the straight razor".


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 3, 2018)

Let's trim up that Ax wound.


----------



## ANC (Jan 3, 2018)

Hey, you Americans are good at service! I see my Digikey package has been through 6 towns and 3 states in 24 hours after ordering it.
Respect


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 3, 2018)

ANC said:


> Hey, you Americans are good at service! I see my Digikey package has been through 6 towns and 3 states in 24 hours after ordering it.
> Respect


We're just lying, that shit hasn't really moved.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 3, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> We're just lying, that shit hasn't really moved.


LOL


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 3, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> We're just lying, that shit hasn't really moved.


lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 3, 2018)

abe supercro sock list:
mainliner
ovo
buzzardbreath
bandanabreath
gully
uncle_martin
right minga
blunt massa
inbudwetrust1
johnei
venus56
mafia man
vajesus
kmd5555
captain zack


----------



## ANC (Jan 3, 2018)

That is still 100% more proactive than shit gets done here. Here they won't even lie, they just couldn't be arsed.

They joking call Cape Town, Slaap (sleep) stad after the Afrikaans Kaapstad


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 3, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> abe supercro sock list:
> ovo
> buzzardbreath
> gully
> ...


 
So, it was the inverted ice water enemas?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 3, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4067404
> So, it was the inverted ice water enemas?


Only his aunts will know for sure.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 3, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> abe supercro sock list:
> ovo
> buzzardbreath
> gully
> ...


Unfortunately that list is only the tip of the iceberg, or abeberg if you will.

Think of the hoards of other unmemorable abes there have been: All the names like KMD5555 that were abe as well. Captain Zack, and the list goes on.

Often times they only last a few hours. I'd bet he's had over 100.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 3, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Unfortunately that list is only the tip of the iceberg, or abeberg if you will.
> 
> Think of the hoards of other unmemorable abes there have been: All the names like KMD5555 that were abe as well. Captain Zack, and the list goes on.
> 
> Often times they only last a few hours. I'd bet he's had over 100.


Amazing, my favorite excuse of his was his socking for justice. Anyway, as you remember them please post and I'll add to the list.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 3, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Most likely a 500cc H1 Mach III.
> And quick was a better description as:
> A) They were a two stroke with a VERY narrow power band.
> B) They weighed next to nothing & would hit top speed (in negative numbers I'm pretty sure) but top speed was only around a buck 25 where as the Z could hit 150+ stock.
> ...


Wow, it is the frame that causes that, I had no idea. I have crashed my share of bikes, I had a dirt bike with the wheel spokes half missing that rode like a bronco ( @10 MPH lol ) so I always assumed it was wheel related with other bikes also. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 3, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Amazing, my favorite excuse of his was his socking for justice. Anyway, as you remember them please post and I'll add to the list.


Abeography. LOL

There were SO many blamed on mainliner before the truth was uncovered.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 3, 2018)

Well my boys were both sick. I was feeling a bit off for a few days, but yesterday it hit me full force headache,throat, earache and sinuses are all fucked up. I've been in bed since yesterday at about noon. The fucking headache is the worst I can remember. I sure hope momma doesn't get it full force until I'm back on my feet. I'm not the kind of person to just lay in bed when I'm not feeling well. I feel completely worthless not being able to work or help momma with the boys. I do feel a bit better than yesterday, but don't plan on even trying to do a damn thing until tomorrow. I fucking hate being this sick. I almost went to the ER yesterday evening.

Anyways,hope everyone who was feeling sick on here is feeling better.

Sick Penis.


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 3, 2018)

Try riding this bad boy...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 3, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Amazing, my favorite excuse of his was his socking for justice. Anyway, as you remember them please post and I'll add to the list.


bandana breath lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 3, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> bandana breath lol


Added, thanks


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 3, 2018)

Most excellent hair day.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 3, 2018)

Woke up thinking “self, today we are gonna just gonna have a nice quiet day to ourselves.”

Nailed It!


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 3, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 4067600 Woke up thinking “self, today we are gonna just gonna have a nice quiet day to ourselves.”
> 
> Nailed It!


Reminds me of a resolution I broke to not cum in dirty socks


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 4, 2018)

I'm getting old. 
Brushing my teeth all of a sudden shampoo bottles fly off the formed shelves in the shower.
I brace myself as the rumbling heads NW and slowly fades. I look into the mirror and see eyeballs big as saucers and I still have the brush in my mouth waiting to be driven deep into my nasal cavity.
Some wake and breaks are more revieling better then others.
Practice, pactice, practice.


----------



## charface (Jan 4, 2018)

Woke up at 4am sore throat all that related shit. 
Long story short I posted a pic of those expired go deep cock sucker mints here last week. In my desperation I popped one. 
They work great for sore throats
Benzocain?
Very minty taste. 

Why these things are not sold instead of that nasty tasting red and green spray is beyond me. 

Hashtag go deep


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jan 4, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> One similar to this was my first big motorcycle.
> View attachment 4067182
> I rode a 250r three wheeler back in the day.
> View attachment 4067183
> That thing didn't have a throttle either. On or off.


My buddy picked one of those 3 wheelers up years ago. I remember going to some sand pits he knew of, late at night, with it. It was pitch black, no moon, all we had was his trucks headlights, it was sketchy. I was doing wheelies and at one point I jumped on it and raced it through the gears into the dark, i had no idea what these pits were like. Later that night it died, so we went home. Next day he gets it running and we go back to the pits. The tracks from my bonsai run turned around about 6 ft from a 40 ft, near vertical, cliff. You could see where I got on it going into the turn at the cliff, it fishtailed a little and I let off. I think if I tried riding through it, I woulda ended up over the edge.

My stomach still drops a little when I think about it.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jan 4, 2018)

We're getting a blizzard. Supposed to get a foot or more, they're up to maybe 16" around me, 50+mph winds, then 2 days of single and negative temps. Fuck this shit. My morning OJ became a screwdriver and I'm on #2. I'm going to go hang out in the garage, it's warm and there aren't any windows so i don't have to look at it.


----------



## ANC (Jan 4, 2018)

It is so bloody hot here. It is 6:30pm and I haven't put pants on all day.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 4, 2018)

charface said:


> Woke up at 4am sore throat all that related shit.
> Long story short I posted a pic of those expired go deep cock sucker mints here last week. In my desperation I popped one.
> They work great for sore throats
> Benzocain?
> ...


I woke up much the same.
Heavy gurgling phligm, headache, stiff & sore with my best Barry White voice (that part's cool at least) but surprisingly functional.

I felt it coming on yesterday afternoon so as soon as I got home I quickly drank 3 large (and stiff) Gin & tonics w/ a pack of Emergen-C in each. IDK if it helped, but it sure didn't hurt.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 4, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> I'm getting old.
> Brushing my teeth all of a sudden shampoo bottles fly off the formed shelves in the shower.
> I brace myself as the rumbling heads NW and slowly fades. I look into the mirror and see eyeballs big as saucers and I still have the brush in my mouth waiting to be driven deep into my nasal cavity.
> Some wake and breaks are more revieling better then others.
> Practice, pactice, practice.


Sorry GP ....that was just me passing by with my stereo full tilt.


Reminded me of the time I had two Audion Bahn 18"s in a mustang....I was driving down town and stopped at a red light.....of course playing my stereo enjoying it .....when I heard a funny little chirping noise....I start trying to figure it out and then I heard it again ....Then I finally turned my head and there was a gal standing in the sidewalk screaming at me ....((that was the cute chirping noise))......long story short, she was fucking pissed LOL.....she worked at a salon at the corner of the red light I was stopped at .......I guess the bass was knocking shampoo bottles of her shelfs and causing dust to fall off the ceiling all over her clients ......I heard her say the COP word and dipped the fuck out......il never forget her standing there on the corner with a pair of scissors and an apron screaming like that ....LOL

Almost as bad as the time I made a sign fall and break in Americas tire Co showroom.

Morning everyone, still sick as a dog

FML


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 4, 2018)

I just accomplished my last harvest. 

I'm done. 

It takes up far too much of my time and I simply don't care anymore. 

The prices for pounds of top shelf has dropped so low it's almost pointless. 

Not even sure if I care about smoking it anymore. Honestly, now that's it's legal it's kinda lame. Haha. 

Just gotta find homes for about 1000 breeders packs of seeds.


----------



## ANC (Jan 4, 2018)

Lol, you joking right?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 4, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I just accomplished my last harvest.
> 
> I'm done.
> 
> ...


----------



## dstroy (Jan 4, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I just accomplished my last harvest.
> 
> I'm done.
> 
> ...


 




You dippin out for real?

Stay for the dix bob. Think about the dix.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 4, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I just accomplished my last harvest.
> 
> I'm done.
> 
> ...


You got anything banana hit me up.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 4, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I just accomplished my last harvest.
> 
> I'm done.
> 
> ...


I’ll take some of those dicks!

I mean seeds.









No, I mean dicks...


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 4, 2018)

ANC said:


> It is so bloody hot here. It is 6:30pm and I haven't put pants on all day.


dang, i guess so


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 4, 2018)

I finally finished fixing this damn water leak. I got woken up to a water leak under the house around 3am, I shut the water off and went back to bed. It turned out to be a T fitting so I wrote down what I needed and headed to the store. They had everything I needed except the compression tool for PEX pipe, neither did the other store, or the next one.

Lucky for me the last hardware store in town had one. For $67. So I buy the fucking thing and I'm about to drive home when I remember the batteries in my flashlight had pretty much had it, so I drive to the nearby dollar store.

They are closed for some reason, probably because that place was a disaster and they sent someone to sort it out, _again_. So I drive to the other dollar store and they're out of AAA batteries. Yeah, it's one of those days.

I go all the way to wally world for some batteries, go home and get to work. Only my pipe cutter is missing out of my tool box, I check the sheds, both trucks, all of my tool boxes, the junk drawer in the kitchen, everywhere. So I had to go back to town and buy a pipe cutter and yes, the first two hardware stores and walmart were sold out of pipe cutters. I get the pipe cutter and head home and everything is going smoothly until I try to splice the second new piece of PEX I cut, one of the fittings (I got them both off the same rack) is for PEX to Poly, not PEX to PEX.

It wouldn't fit, so I had to go back to town and buy another one from a different store since the one I got those from only had the two.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 4, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I just accomplished my last harvest.
> 
> I'm done.
> 
> ...


I'd hold off on any decisions for a while.

https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5a4e38cee4b025f99e20582e


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 4, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> I finally finished fixing this damn water leak. I got woken up to a water leak under the house around 3am, I shut the water off and went back to bed. It turned out to be a T fitting so I wrote down what I needed and headed to the store. They had everything I needed except the compression tool for PEX pipe, neither did the other store, or the next one.
> 
> Lucky for me the last hardware store in town had one. For $67. So I buy the fucking thing and I'm about to drive home when I remember the batteries in my flashlight had pretty much had it, so I drive to the nearby dollar store.
> 
> ...


I like this post out of support, not because it’s amusing.

Well

A little amusing


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 4, 2018)

I plagued everyone....lol...


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 4, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> I plagued everyone....lol...


Yup I was thinking the same.


Those damn internet viruses...


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 4, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I just accomplished my last harvest.
> 
> I'm done.
> 
> ...


Hello good friend LOL


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 4, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> Yup I was thinking the same.
> 
> 
> Those damn internet viruses...


pretty sure mine's bacterial ..lol..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 4, 2018)

Cookin' some broth. 
Got b/s chicken breasts for $1.77/lb -- WOOT! 
 
I don't chop or grind stuff that's getting strained out later.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Cookin' some broth.
> Got b/s chicken breasts for $1.77/lb -- WOOT!
> View attachment 4068081
> I don't chop or grind stuff that's getting strained out later.


LOL I don't even peel it just rough chop and toss in, nice score


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 4, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I don't even peel it just rough chop and toss in, nice score


Yep, that's why the colander was invented.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 4, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I just accomplished my last harvest.
> 
> I'm done.
> 
> ...


This makes me sad. You grow way too nice of plants to stop. 


Also.. I'd keep the seeds in case you change your mind


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 4, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yep, that's why the colander was invented.


Well, one of the reasons...


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Got b/s chicken breasts for $1.77/lb -- WOOT!


same deal at Kroger's around here too!


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 4, 2018)

Fast food is way to expensive and sucks .....I get it every now and then and realize how much more food and better food I could have made myself for less.....especially wiener shittzle .....WTF hot dogs are the cheapest fuckin thing ever....yet they charge carls junior prices .....fuck the world 

Still sick


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 4, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Still sick


: (
Hope you feel better soon penis.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 4, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> : (
> Hope you feel better soon penis.


Thanks buddy


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jan 5, 2018)

Just snowblowed about 150', of 14"+ deep, snow covered driveway. I still have another 60x80 parking area i need to do. Then snow rake the roof, shovel off the rear deck, clean out around the downspouts, clean my car off, then dig out my project trucks. It's 20, feels like 5 with the wind chill, supposed to go to -20 as the sun goes down. Yay.





Edit: I want to thank my buddy for the sleeve of root beer schnapps nips, keeping me (feeling) warm and making shoveling bearable.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 5, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I just accomplished my last harvest.
> 
> I'm done.
> 
> ...


Don't you do a little breeding? I remember that you had a drawer of seeds in the fridge that didn't impress Mrs. Zmuda. 

Legalization has definitely taken the fun out of getting high. I was thinking about taking a break -- or switching to high CBD strains. 

Hell I'm buzzed so often, being sober feels different -- like being high.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 5, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> same deal at Kroger's around here too!


Our local Kroger is called _Fred Meyer _and they are kicking serious butt on price & selection these days. I haven't shopped @ wal-mart in at least a month!


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 5, 2018)

Our Kroger our here is called Ralph’s, and it’s been my go-to store for a few years now. I mean, I shop around too, and I’m not beyond going to three of four grocery stores in one day...lol...yeah, I know, something wrong with me. But Kroger rocks my socks off


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 5, 2018)

Trailers are about finished. New brakes oil and spark plugs in the dump truck.


----------



## Karah (Jan 5, 2018)

I’m eating pizza and drinking beer in the shower right now. That’s a helluva accomplishment. 

I didn’t even get my phone wet.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 5, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I just accomplished my last harvest.
> 
> I'm done.
> 
> ...


no more Zmuda bud porn now that just aint right


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 5, 2018)

Karah said:


> I’m eating pizza and drinking beer in the shower right now. That’s a helluva accomplishment.
> 
> I didn’t even get my phone wet.


Pics?


----------



## Karah (Jan 5, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Pics?


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 5, 2018)

Karah said:


> View attachment 4068642


Digiorno?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2018)

Karah said:


> View attachment 4068642


You have much skill!
PS save me a slice, please (not the one that got wet)


----------



## Karah (Jan 5, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> Digiorno?


I work at pizza place. It makes me hate pizza honestly. Fucking tragedy.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2018)

It was 79 here today, Pancho's and Fogelman's at the club are both open and serving free meatballs and tamales with cheap drinks.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 5, 2018)

Karah said:


> I’m eating pizza and drinking beer in the shower right now. That’s a helluva accomplishment.
> 
> I didn’t even get my phone wet.


 I've never eaten in the shower. Lol

@Gary Goodson time to step up your game bro..


----------



## Karah (Jan 5, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I've never eaten in the shower. Lol
> 
> @Gary Goodson time to step up your game bro..


I had every thing I wanted right there at my fingertips. 

Get you some pizza and beer and live.


----------



## lokie (Jan 5, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I've never eaten in the shower. Lol.


I have.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 5, 2018)

Electrocuted myself today.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 5, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Electrocuted myself today.


The like is cuz you're still alive


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 5, 2018)

Lol, it was by accident. Jus a little finger to elbow jolt. Haven’t done that in a while. Oddly enough, I was trying to unplug my S.A.D.light from a power strip tucked behind a couple computers.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 5, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Electrocuted myself today.


Start checking for superpowers


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jan 5, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Electrocuted myself today.


12v, 24v,120v? 240v+? I've been zapped more times than I like to admit, sometimes for fun, mostly from 120. Been knocked out a couple times, thrown off a ladder, I grabbed a ignition coil wire once and felt the shock go up one arm, through my shoulders and down the other arm to the fender. It's kinda exhilarating afterwards, like a energy boost, lol.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 5, 2018)

Karah said:


> View attachment 4068642


Lol "high five"


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 5, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> 12v, 24v,120v? 240v+? I've been zapped more times than I like to admit, sometimes for fun, mostly from 120. Been knocked out a couple times, thrown off a ladder, I grabbed a ignition coil wire once and felt the shock go up one arm, through my shoulders and down the other arm to the fender. It's kinda exhilarating afterwards, like a energy boost, lol.


back in the old days we used to charge a auto ignition condenser and leave it lay around on the parts counter. sooner or later someone would grab both ends of it.


----------



## see4 (Jan 5, 2018)

Karah said:


> View attachment 4068642


not even gunna lie, you're a pretty cool chick.


----------



## Karah (Jan 5, 2018)

see4 said:


> not even gunna lie, you're a pretty cool chick.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 5, 2018)

Karah said:


> I work at pizza place. It makes me hate pizza honestly. Fucking tragedy.


Pizza sucks, I try to avoid it.


----------



## Karah (Jan 5, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Pizza sucks, I try to avoid it.


Wat


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jan 5, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> back in the old days we used to charge a auto ignition condenser and leave it lay around on the parts counter. sooner or later someone would grab both ends of it.


Heh heh, I got some of those in the garage. Now I'm gonna have to leave one on the coffee table for my friends.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 5, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Heh heh, I got some of those in the garage. Now I'm gonna have to leave one on the coffee table for my friends.


it'll sure teach them not to fuck with stuff


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 5, 2018)

Lol!
Love
Electrocution movie scenes
Have you not seen the scene in the Bride of Chucky where Tiffany gets electrocuted? Oh my god, fucking CLASSIC!




You will like it Karah. Tiff is drinking some champagne and taking a bath and she is watching The bride of Frankenstein when Chucky pushes the TV into the bubble bath and cutes her. And she has the tv remote control in her hand. Chucky then turns Tiffany into a doll.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 5, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Pizza sucks, I try to avoid it.


Hmmmm. Perchance I've been a neglectful father


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 5, 2018)

Quite a few years ago the Electronic Tech's would charge one up & toss it to you (unexpectedly) - of course you caught it & then it would bite the fuck outta you.
It's probably a crime by now.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 5, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Electrocuted myself today.


Was it shocking?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 5, 2018)

lokie said:


> I have.


Careful, soap can give you the squirts.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 5, 2018)

Karah said:


> View attachment 4068642


Bless you


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 5, 2018)

Karah said:


> Wat


He said "PIZZA SUCKS, I TRY TO AVOID IT"

Gosh, I thought you were literate


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 5, 2018)

Ever cough so hard it hurts your butthole? (roid rage)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 5, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Was it shocking?


Oh boy was it!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 5, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> Our Kroger our here is called Ralph’s, and it’s been my go-to store for a few years now. I mean, I shop around too, and I’m not beyond going to three of four grocery stores in one day...lol...yeah, I know, something wrong with me. But Kroger rocks my socks off


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 5, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Hmmmm. Perchance I've been a neglectful father


I'll take a rare steak, dad.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 5, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I'll take a rare steak, dad.


Coming right up


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 5, 2018)

Karah said:


> Wat


It's all bread, bro.


----------



## Karah (Jan 5, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> It's all bread, bro.


Come, I’ll make you pizza.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 5, 2018)

@curious2garden what works good for a sinus congestion headache.....I feel decent except for my head is congested and just standing up makes my head pound like crazy ....constant pain though.

Any tips


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> @curious2garden what works good for a sinus congestion headache.....I feel decent except for my head is congested and just standing up makes my head pound like crazy ....constant pain though.
> 
> Any tips


Chlorpheniramine and pseudoephedrine (with or without dextromethorphan), look at Alka Seltzer for some of the best symptom relief. To bad they discontinued manufacture of Deconamine SR.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Chlorpheniramine and pseudoephedrine (with or without dextromethorphan), look at Alka Seltzer for some of the best symptom relief. To bad they discontinued manufacture of Deconamine SR.


So the alka seltzer cold an sinus stuff ?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> So the alka seltzer cold an sinus stuff ?


They have several different 'blends' now. Make sure it has chlorpheniramine and pseudoephed. Dextromethorphan doesn't matter.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 5, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> @curious2garden what works good for a sinus congestion headache.....I feel decent except for my head is congested and just standing up makes my head pound like crazy ....constant pain though.
> 
> Any tips


Have you tried strengthening your core?


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 5, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Have you tried strengthening your core?


Yes, jerking off doesn't help ...thanks though GP


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Have you tried strengthening your core?


That's always good! You can't lose on that advice but for short term cold symptom relief it's a long term solution.


----------



## see4 (Jan 5, 2018)

I looked down at my penis and said, "penis". Then looked in the mirror and said, "would you look at that".


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> They have several different 'blends' now. Make sure it has chlorpheniramine and pseudoephed. Dextromethorphan doesn't matter.


Screen shot that and il go or have have momma get some first thing in the morning.....feel better than the last few days, but this sinus/congestion headache is brutal...... Even took a pain pill out of desperation ....didn't help as much as the Benedryl sinus stuff I have ....but it did allow me some rest .....just miserable though.

Thanks Annie 

Love from all your kids here


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Screen shot that and il go or have have momma get some first thing in the morning.....feel better than the last few days, but this sinus/congestion headache is brutal...... Even took a pain pill out of desperation ....didn't help as much as the Benedryl sinus stuff I have ....but it did allow me some rest .....just miserable though.
> 
> Thanks Annie
> 
> Love from all your kids here


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


>


TY again.

Night everyone


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 5, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Yes, jerking off doesn't help ...thanks though GP


lol Sorry, You'll be feeling great in three days!

I ate some Mucinex D I found in the cabinet and drank a ton of water. A Lot!
I used the inversion table to help remove fluids from the lungs.
I was surprised I wasn't voiding more then I did.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 6, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> @curious2garden what works good for a sinus congestion headache.....I feel decent except for my head is congested and just standing up makes my head pound like crazy ....constant pain though.
> 
> Any tips


I have a tip I can give you if you don't mind foreskin. Have you tried smoking cock?


----------



## see4 (Jan 6, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> lol Sorry, You'll be feeling great in three days!
> 
> I ate some Mucinex D I found in the cabinet and drank a ton of water. A Lot!
> I used the inversion table to help remove fluids from the lungs.
> I was surprised I wasn't voiding more then I did.


Was your bulbous ok?

#sexualharassment


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 6, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Quite a few years ago the Electronic Tech's would charge one up & toss it to you (unexpectedly) - of course you caught it & then it would bite the fuck outta you.
> It's probably a crime by now.


Used to make tasers out of the flash from the wind up cameras.. Still remember the smell of burnt flesh


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 6, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> TY again.
> 
> Night everyone


and plenty of fluids like GP says, that's no shit


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 6, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> @curious2garden what works good for a sinus congestion headache.....I feel decent except for my head is congested and just standing up makes my head pound like crazy ....constant pain though.
> 
> Any tips


You might be surprised what a neti pot will do, a little saltwater up the nose and basically force drowning yourself, good times.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 6, 2018)

see4 said:


> Was your bulbous ok?
> 
> #sexualharassment


It took till this morning to show back up for duty.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 6, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> It took till this morning to show back up for duty.


 Hard duty?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 6, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Hard duty?


Damn near Abusive


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 6, 2018)

I bought a Power Ball ticket this morning.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 6, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I have a tip I can give you if you don't mind foreskin. Have you tried smoking cock?


Ya, no luck ....smh

If this alka seltzer beats smoking cock .....il be seriously impressed.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 6, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> You might be surprised what a neti pot will do, a little saltwater up the nose and basically force drowning yourself, good times.


Not familiar with that strain ((Neti))

But I will try drowning myself TY ....


----------



## ANC (Jan 6, 2018)

If medicine wasn't so fucking expensive there I'd say phone the doctor for a prescription. 
The prescription decongestants just work so much better.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 6, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I just accomplished my last harvest.
> 
> I'm done.
> 
> ...


I will not like this .......I'm guna lace your front lawn with Decorative MJ plants Zmuda....force you to tend plants.




If you do sell any of your Seeds, don't sell any to @TrumpOG.

He sucks at growing.


----------



## ANC (Jan 6, 2018)

Paint a penis in petrol on his lawn. Wait 3 days.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 6, 2018)

ANC said:


> If medicine wasn't so fucking expensive there I'd say phone the doctor for a prescription.
> The prescription decongestants just work so much better.


I kinda wish I would have now......Mrs Inda is out shopping and bringing home Annies suggestion.....until then @mr sunshine is headed over with some kind of cure he's calling NoHomoTussin......something about a banana hammock .....IDK


----------



## ANC (Jan 6, 2018)

Sounds like they are gonna rub robotussin on your cock and put you in adult diapers.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 6, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I kinda wish I would have now......Mrs Inda is out shopping and bringing home Annies suggestion.....until then @mr sunshine is headed over with some kind of cure he's calling NoHomoTussin......something about a banana hammock .....IDK


I think you should go in. Always the wiser thing to do. Seeing a physician in person.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 6, 2018)

ANC said:


> Sounds like they are gonna rub robotussin on your cock and put you in adult diapers.


All I know is he promised I wouldn't be able to cough during his treatment......He's my friend and I trust him....... After all, he did trust me for help when he was constipated.... He deserves a chance after that.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I think you should go in. Always the wiser thing to do. Seeing a physician in person.


I'm feeling much better today ....headaches are mostly gone unless I get really stuffed up ...Sar should be back with that medicine shortly .....but I honestly should have went to the Doc ...maybe even the ER that first night at 3am ....woke up super hot and almost delirious feeling....scary shit 

But I'm much better now


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 6, 2018)

ANC said:


> If medicine wasn't so fucking expensive there I'd say phone the doctor for a prescription.
> The prescription decongestants just work so much better.


 In the USA the decongestants and antihistamines are now OTC. Alka-Seltzer here contains a balanced dose of the right drugs, available since the move to OTC. Prescriptions hold no advantage in this situation. So Annie's advice was spot on.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 6, 2018)

Sushi and Boobs, all is right with the world


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 6, 2018)

I jacked up my shitty little car and it was just as I had hoped, A freeze plug. I can fix it but it's going to be a pain in the ass.

I was going to hook up some after market gauges for it I pulled out of the RV but they're all shot except the volt meter, so I changed the oil and did some other minor things to it while all the nuts and bolts soak in penetrating oil. I think I can get to the plug if I take the exhaust manifold off and saw a hole in the firewall next to the heater core behind the glove box.

Otherwise I have to remove the engine and I really don't feel like it lol. I think that circular bit should make a wide enough hole to hammer the new one in place with a socket and an extension.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 6, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4069018 View attachment 4069019 View attachment 4069020


What strain is that? Greenpoint seeds?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 6, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> What strain is that? Greenpoint seeds?


Nah man that is actually a strain called "frog fart" from "Green Beanz seeds"

"Stardawg BX x Berry white"


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Chlorpheniramine and pseudoephedrine (with or without dextromethorphan), look at Alka Seltzer for some of the best symptom relief. To bad they discontinued manufacture of Deconamine SR.


I've been using Alka Seltzer Plus since the 90s. It's still my go-to drug when I feel like shit.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 6, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Nah man that is actually a strain called "frog fart" from "Green Beanz seeds"
> 
> "Stardawg BX x Berry white"


The Stardawg color is trippy! Love the green/purple mix.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 6, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Nah man that is actually a strain called "frog fart" from "Green Beanz seeds"
> 
> "Stardawg BX x Berry white"


Looks nice. I googled it and looks like only one or two places to get their gear.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 6, 2018)

Well shit.
Someone stopped by to ask if my 2000 Tacoma 4X4 was for sale. Turns out he's a mechanic and after a test drive, he confirmed that my head gasket was definitely blown and the heater core is leaking.
I knew the heater core was out but thought the head gasket was OK.

He offered $2,500 but I think that's a bit low. I'm thinking $3,000 is reasonable.
He can spend a couple of weekends fixing it up and easily flip it for $5,000.
I checked the used market and old Tacoma 4X4s are extremely hard to find in this area.

What do you think?
Should I take the $2,500? It still works fine for short trips.
Hell I was thinking about getting a load of mulch next week & start prepping the garden for spring... 
-- edit -- 
Forgot to mention that the truck is a clean one-owner and has never been wrecked. Also has a truck box, bed liner, and new rubber.


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 6, 2018)

I need to dp a spark plug job on my car when the weather warms up a tad more. Want to change all 16 spark plugs because the previous owner put in cheep copper plugs and my car requires the more expesive iridium plugs. Autuzone has the plugs for 6.99 each but Rock Auto has then for 4.32


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 6, 2018)

Seems people forgot about bubble hash in my area ....or they just don't make it IDK....but I'm ok with it either way......guna need to make more ASAP...after I feel better.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 6, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Looks nice. I googled it and looks like only one or two places to get their gear.


Yeah the breeder is "lemonhoko" and is one of my favorites but he hasn't released anything since around 2014.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2018)

welp, overnight the baby has found her voice. apparently she realizes she can be loud now (other than crying) and is in love with her own voice.

this is less of an accomplishment and more just jabber jibber.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 6, 2018)

i did buy a car today though, so i guess that's something i accomplished


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 6, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> i did buy a car today though, so i guess that's something i accomplished


Wanna buy a truck?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 6, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Seems people forgot about bubble hash in my area ....or they just don't make it IDK....but I'm ok with it either way......guna need to make more ASAP...after I feel better.


You can dab good bubble hash. It isn't as clean as oil, but it ain't bad!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 6, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4069018 View attachment 4069019 View attachment 4069020


Gorgeous! Great color and very tasty! Fresh Powder? 


UncleBuck said:


> i did buy a car today though, so i guess that's something i accomplished


Wha chu get?

Just finished painting this and smoking this.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 6, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Gorgeous! Great color and very tasty! Fresh Powder?
> 
> Wha chu get?
> 
> ...


Yeah we finally got some nice fresh snow. Hope it continues!


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 6, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> You can dab good bubble hash. It isn't as clean as oil, but it ain't bad!


I've always had my people who love when I bring em some bubble.....but the last few weeks it's been crazy..... I've always liked it personally, one of my favorite parts of harvest left overs.......I barely even smoke anymore nowadays ....If I do it's just a rip or two late at night when I'm helping my sis out .....but I actually got her all set up to where she doesn't need my help either((Sigh)) they grow so fast ....lol


----------



## Bareback (Jan 6, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Well shit.
> Someone stopped by to ask if my 2000 Tacoma 4X4 was for sale it has a truck box, bed liner, and new rubber.


I'm guessing reservoir tip, magnum seems disproportionate for a Tacoma.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 7, 2018)

So I decided to stop and grab a few donuts for everyone back at home this morning. I get my donuts and almost got back to my car when I notice a little chihuahua mix following me with his nose up in the air......at first I thought.....did I forget to wipe my ass ....this lil guy seems pretty interested........Then I remembered I had donuts ...and it was most likely the smell of delicious treats and not my dirty asshole the puppy was interested in...((or both IDK)).......anyways, I sit in my car and he gives me that stare like......really asshole, not even a crumb........So not wanting to share my delicious donuts I go back in and buy a single plain donut .....I go back out and call him over .....His ears perk up and his tail starts to wiggle ....he nervously inches closer and closer ......and as soon as his cute lil mouth grabs the donut ......I pull it away and tell him to get a job.


Lol jk ......He actually didn't trust me...so I set the donut on a parking curb and he snatches it up and takes off....tiny little guy running away to eat his donut ((Adorable)) feeling good about helping a lil stray animal I get back in my car ....make a phone call and start driving for home........I shit you guys not, I get about 3 blocks from the donut shop and I see my little four legged friend carrying his donut across a well kept lawn and through a crack into the back yard ......lil fucker played me LOL......

Morning everyone.



Feeling much better today


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 7, 2018)

Mother fucker!

I've been waiting for this rotary evaporator to show up for around 2 weeks. It showed up yesterday evening and I was all like 
Hella excited through this morning when I assembled it.

Fuckers shorted me some parts! I can't attach the condenser  fucking bumbed. I got shitloads of winterized goodness just waiting to be put through. Fucking assholes!
 


I was so ready


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 7, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Seems people forgot about bubble hash in my area ....or they just don't make it IDK....but I'm ok with it either way......guna need to make more ASAP...after I feel better.


Only guy i know now who picks up the bubble lives in Arizona lol.
I just made a shitload of it in my 20gal wash machine so I can turn it into mo better stuff here soon. Gonna finally order the extraction contraption though, @doublejj , because I'm so fucking tired of messing around with making bubble.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 7, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Only guy i know now who picks up the bubble lives in Arizona lol.
> I just made a shitload of it in my 20gal wash machine so I can turn it into mo better stuff here soon. Gonna finally order the extraction contraption though, @doublejj , because I'm so fucking tired of messing around with making bubble.


What did u pay for that unit


----------



## thump easy (Jan 7, 2018)

We're you guys getting your terps???


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 7, 2018)

thump easy said:


> We're you guys getting your terps???


Fuck logic......


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 7, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> So I decided to stop and grab a few donuts for everyone back at home this morning. I get my donuts and almost got back to my car when I notice a little chihuahua mix following me with his nose up in the air......at first I thought.....did I forget to wipe my ass ....this lil guy seems pretty interested........Then I remembered I had donuts ...and it was most likely the smell of delicious treats and not my dirty asshole the puppy was interested in...((or both IDK)).......anyways, I sit in my car and he gives me that stare like......really asshole, not even a crumb........So not wanting to share my delicious donuts I go back in and buy a single plain donut .....I go back out and call him over .....His ears perk up and his tail starts to wiggle ....he nervously inches closer and closer ......and as soon as his cute lil mouth grabs the donut ......I pull it away and tell him to get a job.
> 
> 
> Lol jk ......He actually didn't trust me...so I set the donut on a parking curb and he snatches it up and takes off....tiny little guy running away to eat his donut ((Adorable)) feeling good about helping a lil stray animal I get back in my car ....make a phone call and start driving for home........I shit you guys not, I get about 3 blocks from the donut shop and I see my little four legged friend carrying his donut across a well kept lawn and through a crack into the back yard ......lil fucker played me LOL......
> ...


Never trust a Mexican.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 7, 2018)

Yes fuck that dude!! Fuck controlled hype mother fuckers anyone can do anything just studying if a human can do it anyone can aswell. Lesson organic compounds I'm on it learning organic chemistry is asome I love it with all my heart it asome.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 7, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Never trust a Mexican.


Yup there crazzy


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 7, 2018)

thump easy said:


> What did u pay for that unit


It's only a little 2L one, like $1500 lol. Not bad to get my dick wet i guess. The water aspirator pump was like $600
The glass is surprisingly pretty thick. Allot thicker than i thought it would be.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 7, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> It's only a little 2L one, like $1500 lol. Not bad to get my dick wet i guess. The water aspirator pump was like $600


No man keep it up playing is the key!!! I live to play it's not work when its fun!!! Small big what ever dude it's simply fun!!! When your ready for terps let me know I'll give you some for free


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 7, 2018)

thump easy said:


> No man keep it up playing is the key!!! I live to play it's not work when its fun!!! Small big what ever dude it's simply fun!!! When your ready for terps let me know I'll give you some for free


Short path coming up next


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 7, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Mother fucker!
> 
> I've been waiting for this rotary evaporator to show up for around 2 weeks. It showed up yesterday evening and I was all like
> Hella excited through this morning when I assembled it.
> ...


 Oh man I am envious.

Did they short you on the rubber/Teflon stem seal? When I used those units at work, we'd buy the 12 packs (at like $480 the pack) and go through them looking for a "keeper". The stem to seal fit is notorious in the Buchis. (Is that a Buchi Rotavapor?)

I want one of those but am wondering where to set it up in this renter.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 7, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Oh man I am envious.
> 
> Did they short you on the rubber/Teflon stem seal? When I used those units at work, we'd buy the 12 packs (at like $480 the pack) and go through them looking for a "keeper". The stem to seal fit is notorious in the Buchis. (Is that a Buchi Rotavapor?)
> 
> I want one of those but am wondering where to set it up in this renter.


Nope, not a Buchi 

It's the screw cover/spring and flat seal that they shorted me. No way to attach the condenser


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 7, 2018)

I slept the day away - went to bed at sunrise, and am waking up at sunset. I see that Rollie killed shaggy's spam threads. Too bad, those were hilarious...


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 7, 2018)

Worked a few hours this morning, thinking about going on a hike in the beautiful Topanga State Park, part of the Santa Monica mountains conservancy area.

Cuz, u know, I live here...in da park


----------



## srh88 (Jan 7, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I slept day away - went to bed at sunrise, and am waking up at sunset. I see that Rollie killed shaggy's spam threads. Too bad, those were hilarious...


They should of stayed up just in case anyone actually googled his bullshit and we pop up


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 7, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Mother fucker!
> 
> I've been waiting for this rotary evaporator to show up for around 2 weeks. It showed up yesterday evening and I was all like
> Hella excited through this morning when I assembled it.
> ...


@cannabineer would you look at that! WOULD YOU JUST LOOK AT THAT!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 7, 2018)

thump easy said:


> No man keep it up playing is the key!!! I live to play it's not work when its fun!!! Small big what ever dude it's simply fun!!! When your ready for terps let me know I'll give you some for free


You're an awesome mofo dude!
I'm going to Arizona to play some golf and check out my boys setup that I'm going to be rebuilding(again) here next monday, but I'm flying. Around april sometime on my way to Arizona I'll be cruising through Palm Springs with my trailer prob gonna stay at the Agua Caliente as usual on the way there. I would love to see some short path still porn in action if i can. I got some pretty good flavors I'd kick down in return bro. Lemme know


----------



## 757growin (Jan 7, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> You're an awesome mofo dude!
> I'm going to Arizona to play some golf and check out my boys setup that I'm going to be rebuilding(again) here next monday, but I'm flying. Around april sometime on my way to Arizona I'll be cruising through Palm Springs with my trailer prob gonna stay at the Agua Caliente as usual on the way there. I would love to see some short path still porn in action if i can. I got some pretty good flavors I'd kick down in return bro. Lemme know


http://www.sdparks.org/content/sdparks/en/park-pages/AguaCaliente.html
Or the casino?


----------



## thump easy (Jan 7, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> You're an awesome mofo dude!
> I'm going to Arizona to play some golf and check out my boys setup that I'm going to be rebuilding(again) here next monday, but I'm flying. Around april sometime on my way to Arizona I'll be cruising through Palm Springs with my trailer prob gonna stay at the Agua Caliente as usual on the way there. I would love to see some short path still porn in action if i can. I got some pretty good flavors I'd kick down in return bro. Lemme know


Ok send info flavors I got buy the gallon I'm working on terp RND but want to give away free samples for sake of research.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 7, 2018)

757growin said:


> http://www.sdparks.org/content/sdparks/en/park-pages/AguaCaliente.html
> Or the casino?


The casino resort spa. I fucking kill it there every time.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 7, 2018)

thump easy said:


> Ok send info flavors I got buy the gallon I'm working on terp RND but want to give away free samples for sale of research.


Hey dude, glad to see you still thumpin around, happy New year, bud!


----------



## thump easy (Jan 7, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> Hey dude, glad to see you still thumpin around, happy New year, bud!


 Thank You Happy New Year!!!!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 7, 2018)

thump easy said:


> Ok send info flavors I got buy the gallon I'm working on terp RND but want to give away free samples for sake of research.


Right on dude. I hit you up when getting closer to April.

You guys got the wedding cake yet?


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 7, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Only guy i know now who picks up the bubble lives in Arizona lol.
> I just made a shitload of it in my 20gal wash machine so I can turn it into mo better stuff here soon. Gonna finally order the extraction contraption though, @doublejj , because I'm so fucking tired of messing around with making bubble.


Like I said before ....not sure why it's all the sudden a hot commodity around here.....but I'm ok with it.

It's like anything else......probably just a phase ....something new to someone IDK .....but I'm taking full advantage and enjoying every minute...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 7, 2018)

@thump easy
You think this will make some yellow stuff after evaporating? It's 2 zips of wifi NR rosin winterized. The rosin was hella yellow. I only lost 5grams in the Buchner filter. I know I'll find out soon but i can't fucking wait! And then I know it will prob still be too thick for cartridges, def prob gonna have to cut it with some shit to thin it out. Prob with some mct distillate. 25% max? 5% terps. I'll find out soon i guess. Lol


----------



## thump easy (Jan 7, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4069677 @thump easy
> You think this will make some yellow stuff after evaporating? It's 2 zips of wifi NR rosin winterized. The rosin was hella yellow. I only lost 5grams in the Buchner filter. I know I'll find out soon but i can't fucking wait! And then I know it will prob still be too thick for cartridges, def prob gonna have to cut it with some shit to thin it out. Prob with some mct distillate. 25% max? 5% terps. I'll find out soon i guess. Lol.


yes


----------



## thump easy (Jan 7, 2018)

If it was the blackest black the ugliest dewax if it were old as fuck it still turn yellow


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 7, 2018)

thump easy said:


> yes


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 7, 2018)

thump easy said:


> If it was the blackest black the ugliest dewax if it were old as fuck it still turn yellow


I was having a problem with my rosin cloging up cartridges. Even with big holes.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 7, 2018)

Arie elephant extracts sweat leaf extract when I flew out to see him he sead something that changed my out look he sead I buy crap and turn it to gold that years later that saying still rings in my ear..


----------



## thump easy (Jan 7, 2018)

Drop rosin into ethenol perferably 200 percent double dewax and use ur roto vap to capture your ethenol and the rest I'll teach you or read research summit they got all the info you need it's really easy you'll love it but for glass gold leaf is a stand up cat unlike across international also got glass blower old white dude that does lab tech glass dude is pretty cool and his passion is glass he is even better at pricing but if you have problems that gold leaf dude was on it with emediate response time and overnight everything if something went wrong I personally like a person that does just what they claim plus if you go to bio Hazzard in Los Angeles my proof was just that my short path round bottom flask was over sized from (AI) I'll post pic tommorow but their (AI) glass short for (across international) 5 litter was smaller than mine both from across international two different sizes yet same 5 litter prooves there quality is bullshit and differs from sale to sale. Ihad to force mine into the mantle causing the head with little strain to break but I'll take a mesurment of mine from the same manufacturer AI and theirs at bio Hazzard from the same manufacturer AI yet different in size there is play in the round bottom flask actually real smaller yet same 5 litter for a price of about 15gees!! They sold me a lemon... fuckers I hate false advertising plus 739$ overnight from AI and bull shit got it 2weeks later


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 7, 2018)

thump easy said:


> Drop rosin into ethenol perferably 200 percent double dewax and use ur roto vap to capture your ethenol and the rest I'll teach you


Right on! Exactly what i did minus the rotovap


----------



## charface (Jan 7, 2018)

Found iron bacteria in the well a while back, finally got around to shocking it yesterday
Its not harmful but it makes a mess of everything. 

Coincidentally the pressure switch stuck at the same time.

So i chased my tail for a bunch of hours in the rain but finally got pressure
And purged the initial chlorine.

Next week get a full water test. 

If it checks out my wife said i can use our 50gpd ro system for my plants..

That bacteria does plug up the cut end of clones in the sprayer type cloning systems if you dont kill it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 7, 2018)

charface said:


> Found iron bacteria in the well a while back, finally got around to shocking it yesterday
> Its not harmful but it makes a mess of everything.
> 
> Coincidentally the pressure switch stuck at the same time.
> ...


Hope you get that figured out bro. Your post reminded me i still have to take cuts for the cloner tonight. 

Nah Fuck it. I'll do it tomorrow


----------



## charface (Jan 7, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Hope you get that figured out bro. Your post reminded me i still have to take cuts for the cloner tonight.
> 
> Nah Fuck it. I'll do it tomorrow


Tomorrow is the best time to do it
Imho


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 7, 2018)

charface said:


> Tomorrow is the best time to do it
> Imho


My gardening hours are usually between 4-9am. Today was a little different. But I'm off the clock now man. Fuck it.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 7, 2018)

I'm gonna go on this hike to clear my head, and start doing some real work on getting myself growing for the first time in almost 15 months.

Longest hiatus from growing since I began.



If anyone wants to yell at me about that, I encourage it....15 months....wtf


----------



## charface (Jan 7, 2018)

Me too, 
Still have stuff to do im just fresh out
Of giving a shit for the day

Forgot to quote op. 
See my brain is fried


----------



## srh88 (Jan 7, 2018)

charface said:


> Found iron bacteria in the well a while back, finally got around to shocking it yesterday
> Its not harmful but it makes a mess of everything.
> 
> Coincidentally the pressure switch stuck at the same time.
> ...


If you're doing one of those home depot tests get two. Send in some water from a bottle and see if it comes back clean before you take their word for it


----------



## charface (Jan 7, 2018)

srh88 said:


> If you're doing one of those home depot tests get two. Send in some water from a bottle and see if it comes back clean before you take their word for it


This is a $150 state test.
Supposed to be legit but god damn

Actually not sure if its state. 
Not sure why i said that.
Guess I just desperately want to justify the cost


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 7, 2018)

I sure as hell won't miss the RO setup on a well thing.

I've been hella busy lately getting my other house(on a well) ready to put on the market. The other house is an hour+ away. It's been fucking killing me growing at both spots. Growing with some decent tap water is ideal imo.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 7, 2018)

I used to love my other pad. They fucking banned outdoor over in that county and i got a sheriff as a neighbor.  5 acre pad. I had my fun. More time to fish this summer.


----------



## charface (Jan 7, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I used to love my other pad. They fucking banned outdoor over in that county and i got a sheriff as a neighbor.  5 acre pad. I had my fun.


Ewwww!
Lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 7, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Like I said before ....not sure why it's all the sudden a hot commodity around here.....but I'm ok with it.
> 
> It's like anything else......probably just a phase ....something new to someone IDK .....but I'm taking full advantage and enjoying every minute...


They're probably turning it into oil.
That's what I'm gonna start doing!
I used to get 2000/lb for bubble all day long over there up until around 2010. The market for bubble just shut down.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 7, 2018)

Wedding cake I'm about to puff on


----------



## thump easy (Jan 7, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Wedding cake I'm about to puff on
> View attachment 4069698


The back ground to your pic looks familiar?? Is that the place I think it is that off of dhs lolz it looks like the house I think it is the fridge the granite wooow how do you like the garage? Lolz


----------



## doublejj (Jan 7, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Sushi and Boobs, all is right with the world


Sushi?..... had to go back & look


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 7, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> They're probably turning it into oil.
> That's what I'm gonna start doing!
> I used to get 2000/lb for bubble all day long over there up until around 2010. The market for bubble just shut down.


Could be, I haven't seen it move like this since high school tbh .....as long as the softballs are rolling and everyone's happy....

PLAY BALL!!!!! 

I did call it heroin ....maybe that has something to do with it ....lol jk


----------



## dstroy (Jan 7, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> I'm gonna go on this hike to clear my head, and start doing some real work on getting myself growing for the first time in almost 15 months.
> 
> Longest hiatus from growing since I began.
> 
> ...


What variety of tomato are you planning on cultivating?


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 7, 2018)

dstroy said:


> What variety of tomato are you planning on cultivating?


Sour diesel and sr71 x bubba kush that a friend made I believe


----------



## thump easy (Jan 7, 2018)

Sr71 is still around wow good strain!!!


----------



## charface (Jan 8, 2018)

So here is the funny part of my well story.
I`m ready to come clean. lol

So my well is 500 feet out in the woods.
The well is 300 feet deep.

I already told you guys I shocked the well for iron bacteria and When I went to fire back up
the pressure switch stuck. Eventually I figured that out and all was, well?

Before I figured it out though I cracked the valve and heard the suction sound
of my prime being lost. Long story short the wife and I spent several hours carrying water jugs
down a wet, muddy overgrown trail then repeatedly trying to prime the pump. 6 in pipe 300ft deep
no idea what depth the water actually comes in. No go...

What I now know is you do not prime deep wells, The pump is already underwater.

In theory it all made sense but in reality we are complete idiots.
Anyway sometimes you just gotta lol at yourself
Cold, wet, muddy


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 8, 2018)

I invented a new way to eat junk food.
Poppables + short bamboo skewer
 
Zero effort & no cheese dust on fingers.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 8, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I invented a new way to eat junk food.
> Poppables + short bamboo skewer
> View attachment 4070081
> Zero effort & no cheese dust on fingers.


The salty cheese dust is the best part. You let it build up then you scrape it off with your teeth.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 8, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> The salty cheese dust is the best part. You let it build up then you scrape it off with your teeth.


Like eating salted cashews.....The best part is sucking my fingers like a porn star to get the salt off afterwards....one of the few times having lots of salty nuts in your mouth is family friendly.....win win imvho.


----------



## charface (Jan 8, 2018)

Edited, 
what exactly do you need help with?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 8, 2018)

Wheelchair_cultivation said:


> I know the basics of growing I wanna kinda be an assistant and learn from someone more experienced I'll help buy equipment or whatever basically wanna team up and make moves


There's an expert grower named @Finshaggy around these parts. 

he needs help.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 8, 2018)

LOL


----------



## charface (Jan 8, 2018)

Wheelchair_cultivation said:


> How do I find him or contact him my number is 5304431609


Well that proves you are legit and super stable. Ever mine crypto cash?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 8, 2018)

Wheelchair_cultivation said:


> How do I find him or contact him my number is 5304431609


You have to show us nudes of your mom or he won't call.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 8, 2018)

Wheelchair_cultivation said:


> How do I find him or contact him my number is 5304431609


I'm looking for a Ferragamo belt with red buckle, know where I can get it?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 8, 2018)

Wheelchair_cultivation said:


> How do I find him or contact him my number is 5304431609


I'll have him contact you. 

"The white eagle flies at midnight"


----------



## charface (Jan 8, 2018)

I guess im out, mom says I cant team up with internet guys anymore. 
Shes a bitch


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 8, 2018)

charface said:


> I guess im out, mom says I cant team up with internet guys anymore.
> Shes a bitch


We'll see you at school tomorrow char


----------



## charface (Jan 8, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> We'll see you at school tomorrow char


Thinking about quitting. 
Ive been going there like forever and cant even punctuate.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 8, 2018)

Wheelchair_cultivation said:


> Broke ass can't afford it


LOL. Did you hack my financial portfolio?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 8, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL. Did you hack my financial portfolio?


He hacked your Ferragamo bit chain


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> He hacked your Ferragamo bit chain


He did say he needs the money


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 8, 2018)

Wheelchair_cultivation said:


> Broke ass can't afford it


You can be my partner but I'm gonna need to see how wide you can open your mouth first.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 8, 2018)

Wheelchair_cultivation said:


> How do I find him or contact him my number is 5304431609


You trying to fuck?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 8, 2018)

The missing parts showed up in the mail today. Turns out they knew they shorted me right after they sent the packages. I'm fucking high as fuck


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 8, 2018)

I decarbed the shit also before i loaded into some ccell cartridges. Uncut. Bomb ass huge hits. Success!!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 8, 2018)

I suppose i could be playing this out in the proper forum, but i don't like venturing out of t&t anymore for some reason


----------



## charface (Jan 8, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I suppose i could be playing this out in the proper forum, but i don't like venturing out of t&t anymore for some reason


Fuck it, i consider it all one place. 
Like a house.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 8, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I suppose i could be playing this out in the proper forum, but i don't like venturing out of t&t anymore for some reason


It's dangerous out there


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 8, 2018)

charface said:


> Fuck it, i consider it all one place.
> Like a house.


Dude I'm so bad at posting out in them other forums. I mean, look at this post i just made a few minutes ago right here:
http://rollitup.org/t/i-just-bought-a-2002-vw-jetta-with-207-000-miles-on-it.956483/page-5#post-13998879


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 8, 2018)

Wheelchair_cultivation said:


> How do I find him or contact him my number is 5304431609


You into phone sex?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 8, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Dude I'm so bad at posting out in them other forums. I mean, look at this post i just made a few minutes ago right here:
> http://rollitup.org/t/i-just-bought-a-2002-vw-jetta-with-207-000-miles-on-it.956483/page-5#post-13998879


That's a solid ass post, trust me.


----------



## charface (Jan 8, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Dude I'm so bad at posting out in them other forums. I mean, look at this post i just made a few minutes ago right here:
> http://rollitup.org/t/i-just-bought-a-2002-vw-jetta-with-207-000-miles-on-it.956483/page-5#post-13998879


Farts are always on topic. 
Dix as well


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 8, 2018)

I got my teeth cleaned this morning also. Guaranteed I reaked of the marijuanas. I don't have to go back for 6 months now. Omg how good it feels. It fucking fucks me up when they polish the inside of my upper grill. Holly fuck does it tickle. I was on a 4 month leash up until now.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 8, 2018)

So the wheel chair grower is gone...((sigh)) ....they sure don't last long these days.

That's what I get for being a part of family time with the wife and kids.....A broken antique lamp and no oppurtunity to help a new member in need......I trust you all took great care of him.


Tomorrow is my early morning((4AM)) and a long drive to make some deliveries ...still not feeling 100%,,, but money doesn't make itself .......night guys/gals 

PENIS!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 9, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> So the wheel chair grower is gone...((sigh)) ....they sure don't last long these days.
> 
> That's what I get for being a part of family time with the wife and kids.....A broken antique lamp and no oppurtunity to help a new member in need......I trust you all took great care of him.
> 
> ...


LOL I think another one showed up, just for you! Be careful what you wish for


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 9, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I think another one showed up, just for you! Be careful what you wish for


I could only imagine who......((COUGHrussianhottubtinypeniS))...excuse me still kinda sick.

Morning everyone, I'm well on my way to my delivery of ****'s at 6:30


----------



## Nugachino (Jan 9, 2018)

I've been reading up on expanding my gardening abilities. Permaculture, no till. Using weeds and other plant life to benefit the soil food web. Things of that sort. I'm also looking into growing oyster mushrooms. And maybe one or two others.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 9, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I think another one showed up, just for you! Be careful what you wish for


BTW- I'd love a lead on this new member if you've got one. Il need a chin to park my balls on after this long drive. 

WHOA!!!!

K ,better drive now .....as fun as that was.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 9, 2018)

Fucking dead around here today. Is it something I said???


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 9, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Fucking dead around here today. Is it something I said???


You could watch Mud Bums...


----------



## charface (Jan 9, 2018)

Phase one of operation new bathroom.


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 9, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> The missing parts showed up in the mail today. Turns out they knew they shorted me right after they sent the packages. I'm fucking high as fuck View attachment 4070222


Is that from mystery science theater 3000 and if not what in the fuck is that and either way where do I place my genitals?


----------



## Bareback (Jan 9, 2018)

I bought an inversion table today, I thought it said perversion table. Ohh well once I had the ol lady strapped in and upside-down it worked out just fine. Oddly she said her back feels better, hmmm.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 9, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Is that from mystery science theater 3000 and if not what in the fuck is that and either way where do I place my genitals?


Rotavapor


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 9, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I bought an inversion table today, I thought it said perversion table. Ohh well once I had the ol lady strapped in and upside-down it worked out just fine. Oddly she said her back feels better, hmmm.


Mrs. Stool & I were driving thru South Dakota & she asked if I wanted to visit the Porn Palace. 
Hell yeah! 






Imagine my disappointment...


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 9, 2018)

Bent copper to go as accent along a wood beam. Going to have it patina'd by an artist friend.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 9, 2018)

Made my delivery today and then got all my paper work caught up at the ranch.... I got a strange call from PaPa Inda today, he wants to meet with me tomorrow morning to talk....my pops isn't the kind of person to do that unless something's on his mind, or something's wrong TBH....I know it's nothing with me and I go out of my way to make sure he's good to go ....just kinda have a bad feeling something's up idk why.

Anyways, good night guys and gals 

Big warm penis on a rainy night from Cali .....I've had an owl landing in my tree near my bedroom for the last week or so every night.....he sings all night .....love hearing that with the rain.....I can hear him now actually.

Nite everyone


----------



## charface (Jan 10, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Made my delivery today and then got all my paper work caught up at the ranch.... I got a strange call from PaPa Inda today, he wants to meet with me tomorrow morning to talk....my pops isn't the kind of person to do that unless something's on his mind, or something's wrong TBH....I know it's nothing with me and I go out of my way to make sure he's good to go ....just kinda have a bad feeling something's up idk why.
> 
> Anyways, good night guys and gals
> 
> ...


Damn man, you gave me an impending sense of doom.
Id be up all night worrying.
Hope the news isn't horrible.


----------



## lokie (Jan 10, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Made my delivery today and then got all my paper work caught up at the ranch.... I got a strange call from PaPa Inda today, he wants to meet with me tomorrow morning to talk....my pops isn't the kind of person to do that unless something's on his mind, or something's wrong TBH....I know it's nothing with me and I go out of my way to make sure he's good to go ....just kinda have a bad feeling something's up idk why.
> 
> Anyways, good night guys and gals
> 
> ...


I hope all is well.

I know when my dad calls that something is heavy on his mind. Those are the only thimes
he calls and that's seldom. My mom is the one who makes calls to just talk.
My dads will talk your ear off in person but put a phone in front of him and
he will be figuring out what to say before hanging up, before even saying hello.

If I could I would pass you a joint. One that may or may not look like this one.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 10, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I bought an inversion table today, I thought it said perversion table. Ohh well once I had the ol lady strapped in and upside-down it worked out just fine. Oddly she said her back feels better, hmmm.


I'll be buying one this weekend. My back is super fucked up.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 10, 2018)

lokie said:


> I hope all is well.
> 
> I know when my dad calls that something is heavy on his mind. Those are the only thimes
> he calls and that's seldom. My mom is the one who makes calls to just talk.
> ...


Exactly how my dad is ...and exactly how I feel about him calling.....just not his style.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 10, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I'll be buying one this weekend. My back is super fucked up.


I got one from academy sports for 129 + tax cheap but effective. F'ing instructions sucked and they supplied the wrenches ( that didn't fit ) but easy enough to assemble. 
2 minutes on it for my wife and she felt better than she had in two weeks. When we were visiting with the grandson she was carrying him around and got her arthritis stirred up really bad, her neck hurt so bad she was numb in her fingers and toes. But after just a few minutes she not numb anymore, after about thirty minutes she got all frisky, ( I think the blood went to her head ).


----------



## Bareback (Jan 10, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Made my delivery today and then got all my paper work caught up at the ranch.... I got a strange call from PaPa Inda today, he wants to meet with me tomorrow morning to talk....my pops isn't the kind of person to do that unless something's on his mind, or something's wrong TBH....I know it's nothing with me and I go out of my way to make sure he's good to go ....just kinda have a bad feeling something's up idk why.
> 
> Anyways, good night guys and gals
> 
> ...


I hope your pop's ok. I wasn't close with mine but I am close with my son .... I don't know why I said that, but hoping all is good.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 10, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I hope your pop's ok. I wasn't close with mine but I am close with my son .... I don't know why I said that, but hoping all is good.


Thanks dude, I have a bad feeling and am actually pretty nervous TBH...He's healthy as of now...but when my mom passed suddenly years ago...he went into severe depression and it took a toll on him.....They got married super young...he's had a few heart attacks and actually has had a pace maker for a good while now .....I got him in the Gym and he lost 100lbs got his life back on track and actually remarried....his health has been good with no heart issues at all....his cardiologist says his pacemaker does basically nothing nowadays....he's been taken off heart medications and he eats good and still goes to the gym to this day.....lives with his new wife up in the Cali hills on one of the ranches......I never get calls from him though.....especially to talk .....were guna meet at 2pm ...so will see.....thanks again


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I got one from academy sports for 129 + tax cheap but effective. F'ing instructions sucked and they supplied the wrenches ( that didn't fit ) but easy enough to assemble.
> 2 minutes on it for my wife and she felt better than she had in two weeks. When we were visiting with the grandson she was carrying him around and got her arthritis stirred up really bad, her neck hurt so bad she was numb in her fingers and toes. But after just a few minutes she not numb anymore, after about thirty minutes she got all frisky, ( I think the blood went to her head ).


They are better than spinal surgery for pain syndromes. I'm shocked doctors do not recommend them. Then again a chance to cut is a chance to cure 

@Indacouch thinking good thoughts, let me know how your talk went.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 10, 2018)

Ive made 4 posts today, including this one, and all 4 had the words dick or dix in them


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 10, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Is that from mystery science theater 3000 and if not what in the fuck is that and either way where do I place my genitals?


I recommend the cumdenser assembly (choice of orifices)


----------



## charface (Jan 10, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Ive made 4 posts today, including this one, and all 4 had the words dick or dix in them


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 10, 2018)

Used to be a wall and island here. Don't worry tho i took care of that pesky wall.


----------



## ANC (Jan 10, 2018)

Thought you were hit by some disaster for a second there.
Watered the girls and worked on my new LED lights...
I forgot how soul-numbing manual work can be,


----------



## charface (Jan 10, 2018)

Im actually enjoying the bathroom redo. 
Its all wet and muddy out so now I can walk from my bedroom to the bath and still get shit done.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 10, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Made my delivery today and then got all my paper work caught up at the ranch.... I got a strange call from PaPa Inda today, he wants to meet with me tomorrow morning to talk....my pops isn't the kind of person to do that unless something's on his mind, or something's wrong TBH....I know it's nothing with me and I go out of my way to make sure he's good to go ....just kinda have a bad feeling something's up idk why.
> 
> Anyways, good night guys and gals
> 
> ...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 10, 2018)

ANC said:


> Thought you were hit by some disaster for a second there.
> Watered the girls and worked on my new LED lights...
> I forgot how soul-numbing manual work can be,


No disaster. Just a stupid design in a rental. The right side where the yellow paint is was some sort of closet or something only accessible from outside the house. The fuse box is in there. The washer and dryer are in the kitchen. They'll be moved to what was once that closet.
Edit....the arch and everything is going. Just waiting on my guy to removed the outlets and wiring first.


----------



## ANC (Jan 10, 2018)

Yeah, those wood houses you have over there makes "editing" easy. 
Around these parts, wooden houses are very rare.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 10, 2018)

random post.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 10, 2018)

I sold my 2000 Tacoma 4X4 today. 
I'm sad to see her go even though the price was right. 
My little beastie was tough as nails & never left me stranded. 

Highly recommended.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I sold my 2000 Tacoma 4X4 today.
> I'm sad to see her go even though the price was right.
> My little beastie was tough as nails & never left me stranded.
> 
> Highly recommended.


Did you get 3 for her? Was it he same guy?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Did you get 3 for her? Was it he same guy?


No it was a someone different but the other guy told him about it. 
He had an envelope full of 100 dollar bills and offered 2,500 up front -- like his buddy. We ended up at $2,800 which is fine since it has a blown head gasket and the heater core leaks & needs to be replaced.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> No it was a someone different but the other guy told him about it.
> He had an envelope full of 100 dollar bills and offered 2,500 up front -- like his buddy. We ended up at $2,800 which is fine since it has a blown head gasket and the heater core leaks & needs to be replaced.


Nice!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 11, 2018)

16 hours pushing snow on Monday. Today it's 54 and I'm clearing brush. Expecting 8 inches of snow tomorrow night into Saturday. The weather's drunk this week.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> 16 hours pushing snow on Monday. Today it's 54 and I'm clearing brush. Expecting 8 inches of snow tomorrow night into Saturday. The weather's drunk this week.View attachment 4071323


That ice looks scary


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> That ice looks scary


Monday was terrible. Absolute sheet on everything. I expect it to be the same.


----------



## Nugachino (Jan 11, 2018)

Made my first attempt at dehydrated soup mix. If it ends up fuzzy. Or smelly. I'll know I fukd up. Never used a dehydrator before. Didn't know it takes up to 10 hours to get things done. 

I've got carrots, broccoli, cauliflower, parsnips, butternut pumpkin. And some random salad leaves just for shitz n giggles.


----------



## dstroy (Jan 11, 2018)

Nugachino said:


> Made my first attempt at dehydrated soup mix. If it ends up fuzzy. Or smelly. I'll know I fukd up. Never used a dehydrator before. Didn't know it takes up to 10 hours to get things done.
> 
> I've got carrots, broccoli, cauliflower, parsnips, butternut pumpkin. And some random salad leaves just for shitz n giggles.View attachment 4071331


Looks good. Now I want soup


----------



## doublejj (Jan 11, 2018)

I hired a 21yo kid to live/work on my farm this season. ......2018 is looking up!


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 11, 2018)

I accomplished pissing off the old lady. went on a seed buying binge grabbed 12 nice packs


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 11, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> *I accomplished pissing off the old lady*. went on a seed buying binge grabbed 12 nice packs


They need that, frequently. I try to do it at least once per week


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 11, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> I accomplished pissing off the old lady. went on a seed buying binge grabbed 12 nice packs


heck i do it when i get home after i get off work.......my infamous name change


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 11, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> heck i do it when i get home after i get off work.......my infamous name change


oh trust I do have a reputation of pissing her off lol.


----------



## charface (Jan 11, 2018)

Do we have a floor expert in the house?

Heres the problem.
The bathtub sits in a corner but the outside edge is shaped all curvey.

I don't want to have cut the flooring to butt up against the tub because it wont
Look as clean as if I put the floor in first then put the tub on top of it.

The flooring is very waterproof.

Anyway, I googled a little and will probably just call the flooring company
If none of you trolls can help me. Lol


evergreengardener said:


> I accomplished pissing off the old lady. went on a seed buying binge grabbed 12 nice packs


I tried but my debit card gets declined, 
Debit card people said no problem
Gave me a 24 hr exception. 
Still no go. 

Exact same thing happened last time I ordered overseas. 

Their info shows my debit card is expired but it is not expired. 

Hate this shit,


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 11, 2018)

charface said:


> I tried but my debit card gets declined,
> Debit card people said no problem
> Gave me a 24 hr exception.
> Still no go.
> ...


i ordered from greenpoint seeds its in the us you send cash he sends the beans before he even gets your payment plus the reverse auctions. today is crazy he has all of his gear at auction


----------



## charface (Jan 11, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> i ordered from greenpoint seeds its in the us you send cash he sends the beans before he even gets your payment plus the reverse auctions. today is crazy he has all of his gear at auction


Perfect, ill get over there as soon as i
Make sure the other place isn't going to make my card work. 
I just want to piss the wife off. 
Not get murdered.


----------



## charface (Jan 11, 2018)

That's how it should work. 
I've already ordered the last cookie wreck. Debit card worked. 
Thank you. 
That cookie wreck is pretty


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2018)

charface said:


> Perfect, ill get over there as soon as i
> Make sure the other place isn't going to make my card work.
> I just want to piss the wife off.
> Not get murdered.


You have to go up the chain in the credit/debit card company. Ask to speak to a supervisor and have them remove the international block.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 11, 2018)

charface said:


> That's how it should work.
> I've already ordered the last cookie wreck. Debit card worked.
> Thank you.
> That cookie wreck is pretty


so you know they are not the last packs he only lists one at a time in the auctions man. the reserve price is 27.77 on most strains so just watch it go down lol


----------



## charface (Jan 11, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> so you know they are not the last packs he only lists one at a time in the auctions man. the reserve price is 27.77 on most strains so just watch it go down lol


Shit i would have ordered 2 if I knew.
These are going to be popped and vegged until june inside then put out in big ole bags.

Going for trees this year


----------



## dangledo (Jan 11, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> 16 hours pushing snow on Monday. Today it's 54 and I'm clearing brush. Expecting 8 inches of snow tomorrow night into Saturday. The weather's drunk this week.View attachment 4071323



Send some this way, would ya? K thx


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> They need that, frequently. I try to do it at least once per week


LOL I don't get that. Why would anyone want me angrier than I naturally am?


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 11, 2018)

charface said:


> Shit i would have ordered 2 if I knew.
> These are going to be popped and vegged until june inside then put out in june in big old bags.
> 
> Going for trees this year


plus the reward system 50 cents given back to your for every dollar spent thats way better than freebies. if you spend over 150 at once its dollar for dollar rewards cant beat that


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I don't get that. Why would anyone want me angrier than I naturally am?


you know i asked my wife that once........and i still haven't gotten an answer its been 3 yrs....

make me wonder what i did.....oh yeah thats right started growing again...thats it..lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I don't get that. Why would anyone want me angrier than I naturally am?


Because we can , it's our nature (vis: Scorpion and Frog)


----------



## charface (Jan 11, 2018)

The goal is to get you so mad that 
You get quiet and tell us do whatever we want.
Now. We know this is risky
But we trust that we can weasel our way back into your heart and get our way before you dump us and marry our best friend.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2018)

charface said:


> *The goal is to get you so mad that
> You get quiet and tell us do whatever we want.*
> Now. We know this is risky
> But we trust that we can weasel our way back into your heart and get our way before you dump us and marry our best friend.


  Has that ever actually happened?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Has that ever actually happened?


i'm not going there...


----------



## charface (Jan 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Has that ever actually happened?


Lol, yes
She gets quiet and says, Go ahead!!
The part Im lying about is that I then
"go ahead"
I do not go ahead and I do stop asking.

She trained me when I was a pup


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 11, 2018)

charface said:


> Lol, yes
> She gets quiet and says, Go ahead!!
> The part Im lying about is that I then
> "go ahead"
> ...


kinda make you wonder who's training who at this point??


----------



## doublejj (Jan 11, 2018)

doublejj said:


> I hired a 21yo kid to live/work on my farm this season. ......2018 is looking up!


Actually I kinda feel sorry for the young man.....


----------



## charface (Jan 11, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> kinda make you wonder who's training who at this point??


Yeah, what I figured out is that she is usually saving me from my impulsive self So I don't fight her too much.
Most of the time.


----------



## charface (Jan 11, 2018)

doublejj said:


> Actually I kinda feel sorry for the young man.....


Honestly when you posted the original post I thought about how I would have been effected by getting that job at that age. 
A great learning opportunity, hopefully 
He is wired to grasp that and allow himself to get dirty on his way to his own garden.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 11, 2018)

doublejj said:


> Actually I kinda feel sorry for the young man.....


eh he's still green behind the ears, give him a shot....


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 11, 2018)

charface said:


> Lol, yes
> She gets quiet and says, Go ahead!!
> The part Im lying about is that I then
> "go ahead"
> ...


LOL!

Exactly. "No I can't go out bar hopping because I have to watch our baby. You can go though. Have fun."


----------



## charface (Jan 11, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> LOL!
> 
> Exactly. "No I can't go out bar hopping because I have to watch our baby. You can go though. Have fun."
> 
> View attachment 4071456


Yep by "have fun" she means. 
"have fun sucking your own dick"


----------



## doublejj (Jan 11, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> eh he's still green behind the ears, give him a shot....


He is definitely the greenhorn on his ship.....we are off grid with no cell service, he might as well be out to sea.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2018)

doublejj said:


> He is definitely the greenhorn on his ship.....we are off grid with no cell service, he might as well be out to sea.


Oh jesus a 21 y/o without a cell phone and internet access! Isn't that cruel and unusual punishment?


----------



## charface (Jan 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Oh jesus a 21 y/o without a cell phone and internet access! Isn't that cruel and unusual punishment?


You have to at least throw him a playboy or sears catalog even national
Geographic, anything to get the poison out. He could die


----------



## doublejj (Jan 11, 2018)

charface said:


> You have to at least throw him a playboy or sears catalog even national
> Geographic, anything to get the poison out. He could die


TP(we'll call him TP for now) is a great kid, semi-pro skateboarder from back east that came out to Tahoe last winter to try snowboarding, and fell in love both with Cali & snowboarding. He can wearout a new pair of Vans in a weekend. He's been bumming around town trimming buds for lift money. The sad part is there ain't any concrete or asphalt for miles around the farm.
Maybe I should start another thread & chronicle the greenhorns adventure 2018, let you now how this turns out...


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 11, 2018)

It was Christmas 2016, I was working as driver helper for UPS, they promised a bonus but didn't pay.

I filed complaint with state, and result UPS had to pay bonus and a penalty. If they pay by certain date penalty cut in half. 

Got call from state today wondering when or if they paid. I got the money but late. UPS actually admits to being at least a day late. They were late in all of their dealings with the state . Snip from email from the state today

"just trying to figure out if they did in fact meet their obligation under the law: it looks like they did not. They provided proof that they mailed it on the 20th....
Its looking like they may owe you additional money, and the fines they pay to us do go into a fund that will be used for more investigations of wage theft."

Geez for a company that stresses being on time you'd think they'd know better....

They fucked a lot of people on this bonus promos, far as I can tell 2 of us filed complaints, so by my math whatever fine they pay me will pale in comparison to what they actually owe to the people they promised bonuses to.


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 11, 2018)

doublejj said:


> TP(we'll call him TP for now) is a great kid, semi-pro skateboarder from back east that came out to Tahoe last winter to try snowboarding, and fell in love both with Cali & snowboarding. He can wearout a new pair of Vans in a weekend. He's been bumming around town trimming buds for lift money. The sad part is there ain't any concrete or asphalt for miles around the farm.
> Maybe I should start another thread & chronicle the greenhorns adventure 2018, let you now how this turns out...


Plywood brother. Build a ramp/park


----------



## charface (Jan 11, 2018)

Throw his skateboard in the burn pile. 
He cant shovel with a broken collar bone. Lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 11, 2018)

charface said:


> Shit i would have ordered 2 if I knew.
> These are going to be popped and vegged until june inside then put out in june in big old bags.
> 
> Going for trees this year


That cookie wreck looks good. I want some and the raspberry kush.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 11, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> That cookie wreck looks good. I want some and the raspberry kush.


The cookie wreck was great. The east coast cookie wreck is in my top 3 ever grown

only 1 of 2 strains I've ever bought a second pack of (sunshine daydream was the other.)


----------



## charface (Jan 11, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> That cookie wreck looks good. I want some and the raspberry kush.


Wow, that raspberry does look good. 
Kind of wish you hadn't pointed that out. Lol


----------



## doublejj (Jan 11, 2018)

charface said:


> Throw his skateboard in the burn pile.
> He cant shovel with a broken collar bone. Lol


I might pick up one of these for him to get around the farm....
https://goldcountry.craigslist.org/mcy/d/coleman-ct200u-trail200-gas/6445797493.html


----------



## charface (Jan 11, 2018)

doublejj said:


> I might pick up one of these for him to get around the farm....
> https://goldcountry.craigslist.org/mcy/d/coleman-ct200u-trail200-gas/6445797493.html
> View attachment 4071483


Yeah, that will save time and make it a little fun for him.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 11, 2018)

doublejj said:


> I might pick up one of these for him to get around the farm....
> https://goldcountry.craigslist.org/mcy/d/coleman-ct200u-trail200-gas/6445797493.html
> View attachment 4071483


You should, and all the stuff he'd need to maintain it. Make him learn new/improved skills. This is a rare opportunity; almost like building your own clone. Do it, for science


----------



## charface (Jan 11, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> You should, and all the stuff he'd need to maintain it. Make him learn new/improved skills. This is a rare opportunity; almost like building your own clone. Do it, for science


Also lets ad 1.0 as a build number after initials. 
By the end of the season he could be 
TP 2.0


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 11, 2018)

charface said:


> Also lets ad 1.0 as a build number after initials.
> By the end of the season he could be
> TP 2.0


YES! Exactly. I like the cut of your jib


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 11, 2018)

JJ can build a forge for him and dump about 1000 lbs of stock metal. A few books and make TP 1.0 make requisite tools


----------



## charface (Jan 11, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> YES! Exactly. I like the cut of your jib


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 11, 2018)

LOL


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 11, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> The cookie wreck was great. The east coast cookie wreck is in my top 3 ever grown
> 
> only 1 of 2 strains I've ever bought a second pack of (sunshine daydream was the other.)


That makes my mind up then. How many did you have to pop to find a keeper?


charface said:


> Wow, that raspberry does look good.
> Kind of wish you hadn't pointed that out. Lol


Lol. A lot of their stuff looks fire.


doublejj said:


> I might pick up one of these for him to get around the farm....
> https://goldcountry.craigslist.org/mcy/d/coleman-ct200u-trail200-gas/6445797493.html
> View attachment 4071483


I'm fixing to get one from Tractor Supply for the kids to play on.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 11, 2018)

200cc


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 11, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> That makes my mind up then. How many did you have to pop to find a keeper?
> 
> Lol. A lot of their stuff looks fire.
> 
> I'm fixing to get one from Tractor Supply for the kids to play on.


I never really kept keepers. Too many seeds to run.

Popped 5 got 3 females and would have kept all 3. Fantastic plants. A cookie leaner, a trainwreck leaner and a perfect mix (my favorite)

The trainwreck leaner was my biggest indoor yield off a plant at 9 zips in a 5 gallon pot

EDIT: My biggest yielder was actually a DWC plant I ran with @Gary Goodson help and it was 13 zips. I did veg it for like 4 months too lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 11, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I never really kept keepers. Too many seeds to run.
> 
> Popped 5 got 3 females and would have kept all 3. Fantastic plants. A cookie leaner, a trainwreck leaner and a perfect mix (my favorite)
> 
> The trainwreck leaner was my biggest indoor yield off a plant at 9 zips in a 5 gallon pot


Nice. Were they as frosty as the pic?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 11, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Nice. Were they as frosty as the pic?


oh yeah. I've had more consistent AAA plants from Cannaventure than any other breeder.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 11, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> oh yeah. I've had more consistent AAA plants from Cannaventure than any other breeder.


Cool. I've seen your pics. I'm about to make a purchase from them.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 11, 2018)

charface said:


> Also lets ad 1.0 as a build number after initials.
> By the end of the season he could be
> TP 2.0


*TP1.0*'s best friend works/lives on the next farm up the road, but it's still close to a mile.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 11, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Cool. I've seen your pics. I'm about to make a purchase from them.


Thanks man. I'll try to find some pics. I know I have them somewhere


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 11, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Thanks man. I'll try to find some pics. I know I have them somewhere


I'm sure I've seen them. Everything you show looks fire so I'll take your word on it.


----------



## ANC (Jan 11, 2018)

10th most dangerous civilian job in the US.


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jan 11, 2018)

Mixed up some soil, started some compost, up potted and fed my veg plants, fed my mid- cycle flowering plants, took clones, caged and staked the next round, started harvesting the finished cycle. Now it's trim, trim, trim for the next couple days. My organic perpetual is finally running like clockwork. All I need now is to build a drip system, I have 90% of the parts, and it'll be almost on cruise control.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 11, 2018)

I asserted my legal standing to vanquish an enemy

I think I shall buy a new hat


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 12, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I asserted my legal standing to vanquish an enemy
> 
> *I think I shall buy a new hat*


Collateral damage?


----------



## ANC (Jan 12, 2018)

Well well, stuck my fingertips in the table saw.
Thank God for small town living. Wrapped my hand in a towel and ran to a neighbor to take me to the doctor.

Luckily no bone damage, but I took quite a chunk of meat out and he had to pull the one nail.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 12, 2018)

ANC said:


> Well well, stuck my fingertips in the table saw.
> Thank God for small town living. Wrapped my hand in a towel and ran to a neighbor to take me to the doctor.
> 
> Luckily no bone damage, but I took quite a chunk of meat out and he had to pull the one nail.


Ouch! sorry to hear that


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 12, 2018)

ANC said:


> Well well, stuck my fingertips in the table saw.
> Thank God for small town living. Wrapped my hand in a towel and ran to a neighbor to take me to the doctor.
> 
> Luckily no bone damage, but I took quite a chunk of meat out and he had to pull the one nail.


Post a pic....


----------



## ANC (Jan 12, 2018)

Lol, it is wrapped up in those stretch bandage shit. has to stay like this for 3 days.
But it looked horrid. I couldn't watch.

Blood is still seeping out from somewhere.

I guess anytime you have a table saw accident and don't come home with shorter extremities is a good day.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 12, 2018)

lol fukin sunshine


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 12, 2018)

ANC said:


> Lol, it is wrapped up in those stretch bandage shit. has to stay like this for 3 days.
> But it looked horrid. I couldn't watch.
> 
> Blood is still seeping out from somewhere.
> ...


Glad you are ok


----------



## ANC (Jan 12, 2018)

Yeah but I'm a pussy around my own blood. It takes everything not to pass out, that while trying to keep my 5-year-old daughter calm took its toll.
I was in full on shock by the time I got to the doctor, sweated through my clothes and shaking, just barely not passing out. I* guess this motherfucker is gonna hurt when the injections wear off.
He pumped so much drugs into my fingers they are swollen like sausages.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 12, 2018)

get pain meds


----------



## ANC (Jan 12, 2018)

Yeah I must go fill the script at the pharmacy, I just needed weed and coffee first


----------



## ANC (Jan 12, 2018)

The injections are wearing off, feels like I fingered satan's burning arsehole.
Good living fuck!


----------



## dangledo (Jan 12, 2018)

Waiting for Bob's bud porn........











Leaves went black on this fucker

 

Gonna take lil man to Scheels and check out the gigantic salt water tank. He loves watching the fish


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 12, 2018)

ANC said:


> Well well, stuck my fingertips in the table saw.
> Thank God for small town living. Wrapped my hand in a towel and ran to a neighbor to take me to the doctor.
> 
> Luckily no bone damage, but I took quite a chunk of meat out and he had to pull the one nail.


I am so sorry to hear this. I hope you feel better soon and have a speedy recovery. Here’s a couple hugs . Try to keep the bandages and the wounds clean so no possible infection sets in. It’s tough with hand injury because it limits what you can do . Maybe wear some latex gloves on top of the bandages to keep them clean when you have to do things that way you don’t have to change them so often. Awe , here’s another hug.


----------



## ANC (Jan 12, 2018)

He put some black stretch bandages around it looks cool as you can't see blood. Had to cut the bottoms open a bit just now as the swelling was restricting the blood flow.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 12, 2018)

doublejj said:


> *TP1.0*'s best friend works/lives on the next farm up the road, but it's still close to a mile.


Tp1.0 should get one of these to get to his buddy's garden


----------



## ANC (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh yeah, when I got into the car to go fetch my meds. A woman backed out of my neighbor's driveway into my rear bumper.
Not my day. Not much damage but she is going to have to pay to replace a 25-year-old bumper from the manufacturer. She can be glad I hate painted plastic bumpers or she would have been on the hook for a spray job too.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 12, 2018)

I had the strangest dream. 

A group of 4 trolls came into TNT, started a thread and got HANDLED. 

@curious2garden you we're there @see4 and you were there @cannabineer and you were there @Singlemalt and you were there. 

It was so lifelike. Can't believe it was all a dream...


----------



## ANC (Jan 12, 2018)

smell your fingers, maybe it was real


----------



## 757growin (Jan 12, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Tp1.0 should get one of these to get to his buddy's garden


It needs a motor!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 12, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> And those are just the ones out on the table....we know your tricks
> 
> PARTY AT GP's HOUSE!!!!
> 
> ...


chow-chow?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 12, 2018)

lokie said:


> Here is an idea that may interest you. DRONES.
> View attachment 4066009
> This would help you trim some of the tree branches that keep shitting on your property and
> with little trouble could be refitted to blow the leaves AND the powdered snow away.
> ...


i want one of those, complete with chainsaw, to play with while i'm sitting in traffic


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 12, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Decided to tone things down at midnight,since the boys are sick.
> 
> View attachment 4066063


what caliber is that cannon?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 12, 2018)

charface said:


> Played with the doggy, did basic chores then got to play with my toys.
> View attachment 4066086


are those the chores or the toys?


----------



## Bareback (Jan 12, 2018)

ANC said:


> Well well, stuck my fingertips in the table saw.
> Thank God for small town living. Wrapped my hand in a towel and ran to a neighbor to take me to the doctor.
> 
> Luckily no bone damage, but I took quite a chunk of meat out and he had to pull the one nail.


Sorry about those fingers bro, I've had to clean up after three table saw accidents, my cut off three fingers. There was blood on the walls and ceiling and meat too. Also been around some miter saw accidents, always the same thing blood everywhere. If you're into gory tells PM me and I'm share.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 12, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I had the strangest dream.
> 
> A group of 4 trolls came into TNT, started a thread and got HANDLED.
> 
> ...


I had a similar hypnopompic memory. Sadly I notice that only the mod from thcfarmer, eventhorizan, was killed but all the his gang's accounts were left open for return engagement. Looks like we are in for an internecine war.


----------



## ANC (Jan 12, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Sorry about those fingers bro, I've had to clean up after three table saw accidents, my cut off three fingers. There was blood on the walls and ceiling and meat too. Also been around some miter saw accidents, always the same thing blood everywhere. If you're into gory tells PM me and I'm share.


Yeah just finished cleaning up all the blood from the walls and floors before my wife comes home, she doesn't know yet.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 12, 2018)

tell her you cut your whole hand off, then when she sees its just a couple of finger tips it won't seem that bad.....


----------



## ANC (Jan 12, 2018)

Lol, I don't like her to worry, I had a stent fitted in my heart while I sent her to go get some pizza without telling her first.
Wasn't sure if I was gonna make it as I checked myself out of hospital 3 days before after having a heart attack and then things started going south.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 12, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> I accomplished pissing off the old lady. went on a seed buying binge grabbed 12 nice packs


I had to walk away from the auctions. WAY too tempting, and I've already got plenty. 
I call it my "Sessions Stash" because Trump's little elf is talking about cracking down on cannabis again...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 12, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> plus the reward system 50 cents given back to your for every dollar spent thats way better than freebies. if you spend over 150 at once its dollar for dollar rewards cant beat that


Yeah, but then you're stuck at that price point unless you want to waste reward points. It was genius to make their use all or nothing. 
I've don't pretty good just buying 1 or 2 packs at a time. I pay more for shipping but my last pack was only $16 out the door -- for a very popular strain!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 12, 2018)

ANC said:


> Well well, stuck my fingertips in the table saw.
> Thank God for small town living. Wrapped my hand in a towel and ran to a neighbor to take me to the doctor.
> 
> Luckily no bone damage, but I took quite a chunk of meat out and he had to pull the one nail.


Is the saw OK?


----------



## dstroy (Jan 12, 2018)

ANC said:


> Yeah I must go fill the script at the pharmacy, I just needed weed and coffee first


Damn bro, glad you're ok. Hand injuries are the worst.


----------



## ANC (Jan 12, 2018)

Yeah I'm pretty sorry for myself tonight, Mixed some paracetamol ibuprofen, codeine and Voltaren. I'm starting to feel nice and floaty.

I have mixed feelings about the saw tonight and my project is not done yet.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2018)

ANC said:


> Yeah I'm pretty sorry for myself tonight, Mixed some paracetamol ibuprofen, codeine and Voltaren. I'm starting to feel nice and floaty.
> 
> I have mixed feelings about the saw tonight and my project is not done yet.


best of healing bro....keep the fingers clean.
This kind of thing is why I hired a 21yo.....


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 12, 2018)

ANC said:


> Lol, I don't like her to worry, I had a stent fitted in my heart while I sent her to go get some pizza without telling her first.
> Wasn't sure if I was gonna make it as I checked myself out of hospital 3 days before after having a heart attack and then things started going south.


Are you sure you're not from the US? lol pizza!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I had a similar hypnopompic memory. Sadly I notice that only the mod from thcfarmer, eventhorizan, was killed but all the his gang's accounts were left open for return engagement. Looks like we are in for an internecine war.


Lol, were you “Seamaiden”? At THC farmer. Do you remember chickenman? Lol


----------



## ANC (Jan 12, 2018)

Well, we had to drive through to one of the big hospitals nearer to Cape Town. They have a really good pizza place around the corner. Was a bit shitty, they nearly put me in the same bed my dad died in. Or the same spot, sure it was another bed.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yeah, but then you're stuck at that price point unless you want to waste reward points. It was genius to make their use all or nothing.
> I've don't pretty good just buying 1 or 2 packs at a time. I pay more for shipping but my last pack was only $16 out the door -- for a very popular strain!


It's not all or nothing it just subtracts the nuggets bro


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 12, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> It's not all or nothing it just subtracts the nuggets bro


I thought people were saying that you can't use part of your nuggets balance.


----------



## ANC (Jan 12, 2018)

Can't is a very grey area, I suspect it may be a shithole country.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 12, 2018)

ANC said:


> Yeah just finished cleaning up all the blood from the walls and floors before my wife comes home, she doesn't know yet.


I took a chainsaw to the head with my wife and kids watching. Everyone freaked out. I grabbed a towel and put it on my head. My brother was white as a ghost taking me to the er. I told him i was fine. If it cut into my brain I wouldn't be talking to him.

I'm lucky I grabbed my new saw that day. My old stihl doesn't have a break on it. It would've killed me. I don't use that saw anymore and won't sell it to anyone.


----------



## ANC (Jan 12, 2018)

Glad it didn't take out too much of your brains. The shit is way overrated anyway.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 12, 2018)

Waiting for snow so I'll play with this pile of leaves. Smells like gold.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 12, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I took a chainsaw to the head with my wife and kids watching. Everyone freaked out. I grabbed a towel and put it on my head. My brother was white as a ghost taking me to the er. I told him i was fine. If it cut into my brain I wouldn't be talking to him.
> 
> I'm lucky I grabbed my new saw that day. My old stihl doesn't have a break on it. It would've killed me. I don't use that saw anymore and won't sell it to anyone.


Most of my saws don't have breaks. I just like the old reliables so i keep using em.


----------



## ANC (Jan 12, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Waiting for snow so I'll play with this pile of leaves. Smells like gold.View attachment 4071951


Put that through a log chipper to shred it , mix in some greens and a bit of manure, leave it till spring.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 12, 2018)

can't we just put stuff through a chipper because its fun? ever run a wicker yard set through a chipper? looks like snow


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 12, 2018)

yay I'm officially over pneumonia .. only took a little over two weeks... 
still have a bit of a cough but the doc gave me the all clear ...


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 12, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> .....snip......If it cut into my brain I wouldn't be talking to him.....snip.......


Not necessarily


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 12, 2018)

ANC said:


> Put that through a log chipper to shred it , mix in some greens and a bit of manure, leave it till spring.


Oh i have plenty of compost at home. This was gathered during the year and will be used for filler.


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 12, 2018)

Placed an Amazon order for some Stink Pretty...


----------



## dangledo (Jan 12, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Waiting for snow so I'll play with this pile of leaves. Smells like gold.View attachment 4071951



Nice. I was fucking around few weeks ago. You curb them for vac or bag em with a mower? 

I usually compost a few years then mix with double shred hardwood and sell it back to em

 

Left some to compost in the dump trailer for a year and was so hot it actually hurt to stick my hand in the pile. Crazy how much heat it can put out.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Not necessarily


True.

In my case I examined the wound and could tell it didn't cut into the skull. It did make some marks in the skull and was a very scary moment.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Not necessarily


True.

In my case I examined the wound and could tell it didn't cut into the skull. It did make some marks in the skull and was a very scary moment.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 12, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> True.
> 
> In my case I examined the wound and could tell it didn't cut into the skull. It did make some marks in the skull and was a very scary moment.


WOW!!! I would love to se the X Ray !


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 12, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I took a chainsaw to the head with my wife and kids watching. Everyone freaked out. I grabbed a towel and put it on my head. My brother was white as a ghost taking me to the er. I told him i was fine. If it cut into my brain I wouldn't be talking to him.
> 
> I'm lucky I grabbed my new saw that day. My old stihl doesn't have a break on it. It would've killed me. I don't use that saw anymore and won't sell it to anyone.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 12, 2018)

757growin said:


> It needs a motor!


Skaters don't need motors bro! 

We used to skate for miles to get around when I was a kid. Uphill both ways too!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 12, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> WOW!!! I would love to se the X Ray !


They did a cat scan.

Hard to tell anymore.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes. I sport a pony tail.
 
Its longer now.


----------



## dstroy (Jan 12, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yes. I sport a pony tail.
> View attachment 4072136
> Its longer now.


lol +rep for honesty


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm pretty sure I found a buyer for my other house. Won't even need to put on the MLS! 
It's a dude I know, who will grow in it, like I was. Wish I knew BEFORE I tore down the setup lol. Prob best for an appraisal anyways though.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 12, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> They did a cat scan.
> View attachment 4072124
> Hard to tell anymore.


Wow. Ouch! Healed up great!! I like the highlights in you cute little ponytail. Do you ever wear it as a devils lock? The misfits haircut is super cool.
I have a huge scar on my face . It runs from below my eye to my jaw line all the way down the middle of my cheek.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 12, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow. Ouch! Healed up great!! I like the highlights in you cute little ponytail. Do you ever wear it as a devils lock? The misfits haircut is super cool.


Thank you. That's my natural hair color. It changes depending on how much I'm in the sun. It changes from reddish and dark in the winter to blonde in the summer. I had a Sgt in the military write me up for dying my hair one time. I went on leave and didn't wear a hat and it got lighter in color. I had to actually get a letter from a stylist proving it wasn't dyed.

What is devils locks?

Edit.

I looked it up. Yes I wear it like that at times. I wear it a few different ways.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 12, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Thank you. That's my natural hair color. It changes depending on how much I'm in the sun. It changes from reddish and dark in the winter to blonde in the summer. I had a Sgt in the military write me up for dying my hair one time. I went on leave and didn't wear a hat and it got lighter in color. I had to actually get a letter from a stylist proving it wasn't dyed.
> 
> What is devils locks?
> 
> ...


Lol. Your cute.


----------



## lokie (Jan 12, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Thank you. That's my natural hair color. It changes depending on how much I'm in the sun. It changes from reddish and dark in the winter to blonde in the summer. I had a Sgt in the military write me up for dying my hair one time. I went on leave and didn't wear a hat and it got lighter in color. I had to actually get a letter from a stylist proving it wasn't dyed.
> 
> What is devils locks?
> 
> ...



Google says.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 12, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol. Your cute.


Awe. Now I'm blushing. 


lokie said:


> Google says.


Lol. I even did the Jim Carrey devil thing.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 12, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Skaters don't need motors bro!
> 
> We used to skate for miles to get around when I was a kid. Uphill both ways too!


Skaterboards don't have handlebars from what I remember.  But I did have a motor by 21. Fuck all that exercise.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 12, 2018)

Whitebb and Amber sittin in a tree..............................LOL





cute


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 12, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Whitebb and Amber sittin in a tree..............................LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol.

@Dr.Amber Trichome 
I missed the part about your scar. How did you get it?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 12, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Lol.
> 
> @Dr.Amber Trichome
> I missed the part about your scar. How did you get it?


cancer.
It is like a skinny little deep canyon. Very much like the Rouge River . In the middle is the deepest part,where the cancer was. When it’s dry and I touch it it feels dead. But if I put Vaseline on it and massage it it feels better.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 12, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> cancer.
> It is like a skinny little deep canyon. Very much like the Rouge River . In the middle is the deepest part,where the cancer was. When it’s dry and I touch it it feels dead. But if I put Vaseline on it and massage it it feels better.


Change to Vitamin E oil and deep massage (similar to Rolfing).


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Change to Vitamin E oil and deep massage (similar to Rolfing).


Ahh emollients; well played. Vit E with Shea butter


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 12, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> cancer.
> It is like a skinny little deep canyon. Very much like the Rouge River . In the middle is the deepest part,where the cancer was. When it’s dry and I touch it it feels dead. But if I put Vaseline on it and massage it it feels better.


 
Sorry to hear that. I use both of these on scars and it helps.
Sometimes the scars where the chainsaw hit bothers me still.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 12, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Ahh emollients; well played. Vit E with Shea butter


Exactly


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 12, 2018)

I use coconut cannabutter on my skin and scars. Works good for pain.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 12, 2018)

Even saying/writing Shea butter makes me feel moisturized and sophisticated.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 12, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Even saying/writing Shea butter makes me feel moisturized and sophisticated.


Placebo, almost nothing penetrates the dermis unless you are talking DMSO.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 12, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Even saying/writing Shea butter makes me feel moisturized and sophisticated.


Don't go all @see4 on us now.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Placebo, almost nothing penetrates the dermis unless you are talking DMSO.


"Garlic" butter!!! For the win


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 12, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> "Garlic" butter!!! For the win


Rub some bacon on it.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 12, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> "Garlic" butter!!! For the win


LOL before I went for the surgical solution to my basal cell I tried combining my concentrate with dmso for increased penetration. It did nothing to the tumor but I stunk to high heaven. But surgery cured it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Rub some bacon on it.


and massage it in with a nice crusty bread, then snack time


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL before I went for the surgical solution to my basal cell I tried combining my concentrate with dmso for increased penetration. It did nothing to the tumor but I stunk to high heaven. *But surgery cured it.*


The stink or the tumor?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 12, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> and massage it in with a nice crusty bread, then snack time


If the bread's still intact you aren't rubbing right!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 12, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> The stink or the tumor?


Yeah


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> If the bread's still intact you aren't rubbing right!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 12, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


>


Doughboy needs to see a Dr about those spots - could be something serious.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 12, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Doughboy needs to see a Dr about those spots - could be something serious.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


>


How did you possibly search for that pic?
I mean, what fkn key words would even bring that up?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 12, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> How did you possible search for that pic?
> I mean, what fkn key words would even bring that up?


On a roll meme, what amazes me is the shit cannabineer and lokie come up with clayton was amazing at that too, thanks


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> On a roll meme, what amazes me is the shit cannabineer and lokie come up with clayton was amazing at that too, thanks


I only get lucky with a good one now and then - you three are Gold level meme masters.


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Jan 12, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> How did you possible search for that pic?
> I mean, what fkn key words would even bring that up?



Key words

Pussy on a roll! No pun intended.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 12, 2018)

twistedvinesofbud said:


> Key words
> 
> Pussy on a roll! No pun intended.


Yeah, after you've seen the pic it's easier to pick key words - but looking at a crusted dough crank with lesions how do you get there?


----------



## see4 (Jan 12, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Don't go all @see4 on us now.


Who is this waking me from my blissful slumber? One does not simply have time for that.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 12, 2018)

Ya know,
Purple
Bulbus

I added the "moisturized and sophisticated" part just cause it sounded like something that belonged with the above verb-age. 
No?

Kinda rough without it.


----------



## see4 (Jan 12, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ya know,
> Purple
> Bulbus
> 
> ...


Sir. I WAS in my blissful slumber BECAUSE of the purple bulbous.

It sneezed, and I slept.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 13, 2018)

Oddly enough when the alert for your post showed up so did a freakin dinosaur fart from the Boerboel sleeping at my feet.

Coincidence? I don't think so.


----------



## charface (Jan 13, 2018)

Man that cant be a clean cut


curious2garden said:


> Placebo, almost nothing penetrates the dermis unless you are talking DMSO.


My grandparents used that when I was a kid. They would rub it in my hand and I would get that oyster taste in my mouth. It was fun. Lol


----------



## ANC (Jan 13, 2018)

Smellovision


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 13, 2018)

i always heard that Jello Biafra and another guy from the Dead Kennedies got a bottle of dmso and some lsd, and put it on the door handles of cop cars all over los angeles back in the early 80s. that's what the song D.M.S.O. is supposedly about....


----------



## srh88 (Jan 13, 2018)

ANC said:


> Yeah I'm pretty sorry for myself tonight, Mixed some paracetamol ibuprofen, codeine and Voltaren. I'm starting to feel nice and floaty.
> 
> I have mixed feelings about the saw tonight and my project is not done yet.


You need this


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 13, 2018)

srh88 said:


> You need this


But how else would I slice my hotdogs?


----------



## ANC (Jan 13, 2018)

Yeah, I know those, quite expensive when it does do what it should do as it basically slams a big aluminium block into the blade.
My hand has me in hell today. No amount of pills or smoking is making a dent in the pain.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2018)

ANC said:


> Yeah, I know those, quite expensive when it does do what it should do as it basically slams a big aluminium block into the blade.
> My hand has me in hell today. No amount of pills or smoking is making a dent in the pain.


I can't like that and I'm sorry. Fingers are so innervated. As much as possible keep it above your heart and not dependent so you drain the lymph and third spacing from the site. Also some ice can help too. Even opiates won't do much right now. But take them with some benadryl to sleep.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 13, 2018)

i was going to suggest adding some vodka to the mix


----------



## ANC (Jan 13, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I can't like that and I'm sorry. Fingers are so innervated. As much as possible keep it above your heart and not dependent so you drain the lymph and third spacing from the site. Also some ice can help too. Even opiates won't do much right now. But take them with some benadryl to sleep.


I have seroquel for that, I'm a nutter. But I'm pretty slept out by now.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 13, 2018)

ANC said:


> Yeah, I know those, quite expensive when it does do what it should do as it basically slams a big aluminium block into the blade.
> My hand has me in hell today. No amount of pills or smoking is making a dent in the pain.


Lots of water, lower your blood pressure, no salt, limit movement, daydream of when you played in a tree house.

I feel for you.


----------



## ANC (Jan 13, 2018)

I found sucking on chocolate kind of interferes with the pain. I'm all out of Lindt now.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Lots of water, lower your blood pressure, no salt, limit movement, daydream of when you played in a tree house.
> 
> I feel for you.


These are good suggestions and if you have a nice short term beta blocker like propanolol now would be the time to use it. However I would not change my salt intake now. If you lower your serum osmolarity it will hurt more.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i was going to suggest adding some vodka to the mix


Actually alcohol is a pretty good anesthetic.


----------



## ANC (Jan 13, 2018)

yeah, I don't really keep alcohol around the house. Maybe got a few bottles of wine in the Living room, but they are more for show.

I feel so stupid today.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 13, 2018)

My local Sam's Club is closing, which really bums me out. 
The thing I liked about Sams is probably why they are closing -- it was never crowded like Costco. 

Gonna grab another heavy duty bread rack for $90.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jan 13, 2018)

I scored another bag today here in Cambodia. It's not what you're getting in dispensaries but for $20 I got this ounce and it's all flowers and it's clean. A few seeds here and there, maybe a dozen in the last bag but fully developed, easily picked and sure to germ.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 13, 2018)

Oh fuck! Mrs. Stool is waiting in line at Sams and the person in front of her got a notice from her sister in Hawaii. 
I hope this is a joke...


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Oh fuck! Mrs. Stool is waiting in line at Sams and the person in front of her got a notice from her sister in Hawaii.
> I hope this is a joke...
> View attachment 4072510


 probably a runaway from a training exercise ... just a guess..


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2018)

abandonconflict said:


> I scored another bag today here in Cambodia. It's not what you're getting in dispensaries but for $20 I got this ounce and it's all flowers and it's clean. A few seeds here and there, maybe a dozen in the last bag but fully developed, easily picked and sure to germ. View attachment 4072504 View attachment 4072495


 No threat

http://nbc4i.com/2018/01/13/emergency-alert-about-ballistic-missile-sent-to-hawaii-residents-ema-says-no-threat/


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 13, 2018)

abandonconflict said:


> I scored another bag today here in Cambodia. It's not what you're getting in dispensaries but for $20 I got this ounce and it's all flowers and it's clean. A few seeds here and there, maybe a dozen in the last bag but fully developed, easily picked and sure to germ. View attachment 4072504 View attachment 4072495


do you enjoy being the mole in a game of wak'a'mole?


----------



## abandonconflict (Jan 13, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> do you enjoy being the mole in a game of wak'a'mole?


I like smoking marijuana, scuba diving and long walks on the beach.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 13, 2018)

ANC said:


> yeah, I don't really keep alcohol around the house. Maybe got a few bottles of wine in the Living room, but they are more for show.
> 
> I feel so stupid today.


try to get some dabs bro....concentrated enough to give real pain relief...best of luck


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Oh fuck! Mrs. Stool is waiting in line at Sams and the person in front of her got a notice from her sister in Hawaii.
> I hope this is a joke...
> View attachment 4072510


*BUT THE STOCK MARKET IS DOING SO GREAT*


----------



## doublejj (Jan 13, 2018)

abandonconflict said:


> I like smoking marijuana, scuba diving and long walks on the beach.


That's not how I remember Cambodia...


----------



## abandonconflict (Jan 13, 2018)

doublejj said:


> That's not how I remember Cambodia...


I had a jaunt through Choeung Ek Genocidal Center a couple days ago, really sobering. It made me kind of happy that the US lost to Vietnam because it was Vietnam that put a stop to Pol Pot's madness. I touched the tree that they used to swing babies against to smash their skulls.

Good thing I had herb.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 13, 2018)

abandonconflict said:


> I had a jaunt through Choeung Ek Genocidal Center a couple days ago, really sobering. It made me kind of happy that the US lost to Vietnam because it was Vietnam that put a stop to Pol Pot's madness. I touched the tree that they used to swing babies against to smash their skulls.
> 
> Good thing I had herb.


you should have been there in 1970....


----------



## abandonconflict (Jan 13, 2018)

doublejj said:


> you should have been there in 1970....


Better yet, 76...


----------



## doublejj (Jan 13, 2018)

abandonconflict said:


> Better yet, 76...


You can have it bro, nothing but bad memories for me there.....


----------



## doublejj (Jan 13, 2018)

Some of our worst firefights were in Cambodia. We had to walk in & had no air support. soon were out of artillery range and the NVA knew it. Cambodian jungles are thick & nasty. Deadly combination...bloody shit went down in Cambodia. Not a good place for me


----------



## ANC (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jan 13, 2018)

doublejj said:


> You can have it bro, nothing but bad memories for me there.....


It's actually a wonderful country full of warm and welcoming people who are some of the kindest I have come across. It's incredibly beautiful and has an extremely rich cultural history. This is my third visit here. I stop over every now and again when I'm in this part of the world. I probably won't go back to Vietnam on the other hand. Not because of bad memories, just that for me, there's nothing much to see that I wouldn't rather see in another country.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 13, 2018)

abandonconflict said:


> I like smoking marijuana, scuba diving and long walks on the beach.


If you include pina coladas, call me


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 13, 2018)

srh88 said:


> You need this


That shit is bad ass. I saw that before. I as talking about those yesterday and was going to post.


----------



## 420God (Jan 13, 2018)

My cousin sent in her DNA to Ancestry.com and found a match we didn't know existed. Apparently when my grandfather was stationed in England he had an affair and a child no one told him about. So my dad has a brother he never met. The guy new my grandfather's full name and even had a picture of him. I guess he moved from England to Canada some time ago and wants to meet the family he never met.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 13, 2018)

abandonconflict said:


> I scored another bag today here in Cambodia. It's not what you're getting in dispensaries but for $20 I got this ounce and it's all flowers and it's clean. A few seeds here and there, maybe a dozen in the last bag but fully developed, easily picked and sure to germ. View attachment 4072504 View attachment 4072495


Looks like some good sativa from the hills.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 13, 2018)

abandonconflict said:


> I scored another bag today here in Cambodia. It's not what you're getting in dispensaries but for $20 I got this ounce and it's all flowers and it's clean. A few seeds here and there, maybe a dozen in the last bag but fully developed, easily picked and sure to germ. View attachment 4072504 View attachment 4072495



I popped some meao Thai recently. Hope it lives up to that Thai high I've heard about. How's the high on that Cambodia?



Only took 3 weeks to start to pre-flower


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 13, 2018)

Started some bubba, sour deisel, and lucky charms.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Started some bubba, sour deisel, and lucky charms.


LOL Looking forward to seeing how they turn out


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 13, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL Looking forward to seeing how they turn out


Mee too.
 
 
All except the bigger in the small cab are what I listed. The bigger one is a cross I made.

Oh. The little pots in the middle of the top pic are a cross I made with an auto. Just wanted to see if they would flower under 18/6. I won't finish them.

I do have some that are 2-3 in one grow bag. Ill separate them before long.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 13, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Mee too.
> View attachment 4072638
> View attachment 4072639
> All except the bigger in the small cab are what I listed. The bigger one is a cross I made.
> ...


What do you think of those grow bags? 
I've seen them in stores and have been tempted to try em.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 13, 2018)

BTW, Mrs Stool said our Sam's Club that's closing was also giving 25% off everything. 
I may head down there later and see if I can get new tires for her Volvo. They always have the best deal on tires and an extra 25% off is stellar! 
Hell I may even see if they've got any good laptops left. This one is having "issues"...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 13, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Nice. I was fucking around few weeks ago. You curb them for vac or bag em with a mower?
> 
> I usually compost a few years then mix with double shred hardwood and sell it back to em
> 
> ...


Both. If the city collects i leave em if not or after they stop collecting i take em with me. Bigger properties i leave em on the curb and come back with the billy goat. Dumping em at the shop and dealing with them later keeps me from going to the dump every day. Or multiple times a day sometimes.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 13, 2018)

Fucking white gold right there folks.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> What do you think of those grow bags?
> I've seen them in stores and have been tempted to try em.


I like them. Those are one gallon from htg supply. I ordered a 25 pack and they were either out or a mistake and sent me a 100 pack. They hold up good.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 13, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I like them. Those are one gallon from htg supply. I ordered a 25 pack and they were either out or a mistake and sent me a 100 pack. They hold up good.


Thanks for the info! My wife buys a lot of plants for the yard and I just reuse the plastic pots. Some are better than others. 
I'll check my favorite co-op for a price on the bags. 
If you ever need cloth pots, Amazon has some that are cheap and work great.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Thanks for the info! My wife buys a lot of plants for the yard and I just reuse the plastic pots. Some are better than others.
> I'll check my favorite co-op for a price on the bags.
> If you ever need cloth pots, Amazon has some that are cheap and work great.


No problem. They are cheap.
I have amazon prime. I usually don't like big companies like amazon but they have a center and warehouse here that provide a lot of jobs so I don't mind that much. 

I've been looking at clothe pots.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 13, 2018)

I finally figured out an electrical problem which has been vexing me for a couple of weeks, my bathroom and bedroom lights were flickering a little, so I replaced all the shitty punch-in outlets and switches in the circuit with screw terminal types, but that didn't solve the problem. So today I swapped the feed wire over to another breaker on the panel and it fixed it, so I either have a flaky breaker or the buss bar itself is corroded. I'll replace the breaker tomorrow and clean up the buss bar and it should be good, yay!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I finally figured out an electrical problem which has been vexing me for a couple of weeks, my bathroom and bedroom lights were flickering a little, so I replaced all the shitty punch-in outlets and switches in the circuit with screw terminal types, but that didn't solve the problem. So today I swapped the feed wire over to another breaker on the panel and it fixed it, so I either have a flaky breaker or the buss bar itself is corroded. I'll replace the breaker tomorrow and *clean up the buss bar* and it should be good, yay!


Be really careful doing that.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 13, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Be really careful doing that.


I'll de-energize it, naturally

Thanks for your concern though


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I'll de-energize it, naturally
> 
> Thanks for your concern though


OK but if you forget and get killed don't say I didn't warn you!


----------



## abandonconflict (Jan 13, 2018)

dangledo said:


> I popped some meao Thai recently. Hope it lives up to that Thai high I've heard about. How's the high on that Cambodia?
> 
> View attachment 4072581
> 
> Only took 3 weeks to start to pre-flower


Heavy, a few joints a day and I'm sleeping 16 hour nights.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 13, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> OK but if you forget and get killed don't say I didn't warn you!


Okay mom


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 13, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Even saying/writing Shea butter makes me feel moisturized and sophisticated.


Dude, I’m Allll into Shea.....
It’s my brand new hair line.
I even got 1 compliment 2 days in a row on my hair!


----------



## neosapien (Jan 13, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Dude, I’m Allll into Shea.....
> It’s my brand new hair line.
> I even got 1 compliment 2 days in a row on my hair!
> View attachment 4072784
> ...



Damn girl! Your hair is on fleck!







Serious question…. As someone I call an artist without hesitation…What is your opinion on photopgraphy and the use of post filterings? Do you consider the results art? Still photography? Like this here… where do you categorize this in the art world?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 13, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> No problem. They are cheap.
> I have amazon prime. I usually don't like big companies like amazon but they have a center and warehouse here that provide a lot of jobs so I don't mind that much.
> 
> I've been looking at clothe pots.


These work great.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B013JM3J9E/ref=sxr_rr_xsim_1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_p=3008523062&pd_rd_wg=j6Ojc&pf_rd_r=MBGEK31VZHAD0HSTD39Q&pf_rd_s=desktop-rhs-carousels&pf_rd_t=301&pd_rd_i=B013JM3J9E&pd_rd_w=77AeM&pf_rd_i=10+gallon+cloth+pots&pd_rd_r=0a8d3f0e-2fd2-4437-9877-8fdb15bb4189&ie=UTF8&qid=1515902717&sr=1


----------



## lokie (Jan 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> These work great.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B013JM3J9E/ref=sxr_rr_xsim_1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_p=3008523062&pd_rd_wg=j6Ojc&pf_rd_r=MBGEK31VZHAD0HSTD39Q&pf_rd_s=desktop-rhs-carousels&pf_rd_t=301&pd_rd_i=B013JM3J9E&pd_rd_w=77AeM&pf_rd_i=10+gallon+cloth+pots&pd_rd_r=0a8d3f0e-2fd2-4437-9877-8fdb15bb4189&ie=UTF8&qid=1515902717&sr=1


I'm using the 1 and 7 gal of those. I like em.


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 13, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Damn girl! Your hair is on fleck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Art, image manipulation. Like using wood a d metal in a sculpture. Two forms coming together.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 13, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Damn girl! Your hair is on fleck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> These work great.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B013JM3J9E/ref=sxr_rr_xsim_1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_p=3008523062&pd_rd_wg=j6Ojc&pf_rd_r=MBGEK31VZHAD0HSTD39Q&pf_rd_s=desktop-rhs-carousels&pf_rd_t=301&pd_rd_i=B013JM3J9E&pd_rd_w=77AeM&pf_rd_i=10+gallon+cloth+pots&pd_rd_r=0a8d3f0e-2fd2-4437-9877-8fdb15bb4189&ie=UTF8&qid=1515902717&sr=1


I was looking at those. How's the dry rate of medium. I assume it dries faster.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 13, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


>


Thank you. I didn't see your response at first captured in the quote. That was a very well thought out response thank you. I almost feel like a fraud manipulating my pictures. But it's so damn fun to mess around and tweak things. I like to add some "drama" to the piece. That was shot with my Nikon D50 and Sigma 18-250 lens then uploaded to my phone and rendered with Snapseed. Any who, thanks I really enjoyed your response.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 13, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I was looking at those. How's the dry rate of medium. I assume it dries faster.


It does, but you gain the lower root ball temp. I grew most of my tomatoes, peppers and squash this past summer in10- 15gal cloth pots. The summer was abnormally brutal, hot(many days over 110) and windy. Twice a day watering for all potted stuff, cloth and plastic. Problem with the plastic was root ball temps sky rocketed. The cloth plants were more vigorous, bigger and happier than comparable sized plastic pots


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 13, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> It does, but you gain the lower root ball temp. I grew most of my tomatoes, peppers and squash this past summer in10- 15gal cloth pots. The summer was abnormally brutal, hot(many days over 110) and windy. Twice a day watering for all potted stuff, cloth and plastic. Problem with the plastic was root ball temps sky rocketed. The cloth plants were more vigorous, bigger and happier than comparable sized plastic pots


Thanks for the info. I was thinking about using some of the large cloth garden beds and some of the 10-15 gallon ones for vegetables this year.


----------



## ANC (Jan 13, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Dude, I’m Allll into Shea.....
> It’s my brand new hair line.
> I even got 1 compliment 2 days in a row on my hair!
> View attachment 4072784
> ...


I love getting older, a bottle of shampoo lasts me a year. It's just pointless using lots of the shit on my bald head.

I know it doesn't look nice but I put my plant bags inside larger boxes from the store to keep the sun off the media. It takes less than 15 minutes for the sun to kill roots on the sun side of a pot.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 13, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I was looking at those. How's the dry rate of medium. I assume it dries faster.


Yeah, but I used 18" saucers with them so it wasn't really a big deal. I'd water them until the saucer overflowed and they would soak it up in a few hours.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yeah, but I used 18" saucers with them so it wasn't really a big deal. I'd water them until the saucer overflowed and they would soak it up in a few hours.


I grow organic. I got a couple spots that stay moist in the summer. I thought about putting the large cloth beds on them and maybe they would wick moisture and not need as much water. If they are the smaller ones I'm sure they can be watered from the bottom with organic soil. With salt based nutes it would be hard because of salt build up.

We had the corner of the barn rot and rain had come in on a spot where we put round bails of hay. Then it started holding water and we didn't know. It rotted and we fixed it over the summer. We took a tractor and dug out about 18 inches worth of rotted hay. Several big buckets full. Then scraped the barn hallway down. Several big buckets off cow poop and mixed it together and dumped it outside. I think I'm putting it in my garden come spring. 

Stoned rambling.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 13, 2018)

The bigger smart pots are better....trust me on this


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 13, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I grow organic. I got a couple spots that stay moist in the summer. I thought about putting the large cloth beds on them and maybe they would wick moisture and not need as much water. If they are the smaller ones I'm sure they can be watered from the bottom with organic soil. With salt based nutes it would be hard because of salt build up.
> 
> We had the corner of the barn rot and rain had come in on a spot where we put round bails of hay. Then it started holding water and we didn't know. It rotted and we fixed it over the summer. We took a tractor and dug out about 18 inches worth of rotted hay. Several big buckets full. Then scraped the barn hallway down. Several big buckets off cow poop and mixed it together and dumped it outside. I think I'm putting it in my garden come spring.
> 
> Stoned rambling.


That stuff should be solid gold - N.
Mail me a box or two.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> It does, but you gain the lower root ball temp. I grew most of my tomatoes, peppers and squash this past summer in10- 15gal cloth pots. The summer was abnormally brutal, hot(many days over 110) and windy. Twice a day watering for all potted stuff, cloth and plastic. Problem with the plastic was root ball temps sky rocketed. The cloth plants were more vigorous, bigger and happier than comparable sized plastic pots


Thank god for no global warming or we'd be f'd


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 13, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That stuff should be solid gold - N.
> Mail me a box or two.


A buddy had horses and threw the manure and sawdust in a big ditch for 10 years.

We would flick our pot seeds outside and one year some ended up there. It was next to the side of the barn. Good Mexican weed. It was sativa dominant and come end of October it was just starting to form buds. Lol. 18-20 foot tall. That wide or wider. I wanted a picture but he didn't want me to.

He was paranoid as hell someone or helicopters would see it.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 13, 2018)

doublejj said:


> The bigger smart pots are better....trust me on this


I believe you.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 14, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Damn girl! Your hair is on fleck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you shoot in RAW? Post editing is much more forgiving when using an app such as Lightroom providing you haven't blown out the exposure too much. But perfection without manipulation is (my) the goal!

I love Landscapes and wildlife, natural, real.

Looks like mist on your lens or sensor.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 14, 2018)

doublejj said:


> The bigger smart pots are better....trust me on this


I agree -- to a point. 
I've used 3,5,7,10,15, & 30 gallon pots. The 10 gallon is my favorite size. Plants can grow big -- but not too big. 
Giant plants are a pain! (No offense @doublejj )


----------



## dangledo (Jan 14, 2018)

I got around 5oz a plant from those fabric pots, from 2-3 gallons of coots original recipe. But they dry very quickly so a daily watering was needed.

Google insist I relive this day. Don't tell me how to live my life, google


 

I did though. Fuckers


----------



## ANC (Jan 14, 2018)

Jesus, how do you trim that shit?


----------



## dangledo (Jan 14, 2018)

ANC said:


> Jesus, how do you trim that shit?



I dry trim over a sift screen that sits on glass. So I don't mind a bit of trichs falling off. I hate swapping scissors every 5 minutes, so I refuse to wet trim.


----------



## ANC (Jan 14, 2018)

Looks like it would be like cutting golden syrup.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 14, 2018)

ANC said:


> Jesus, how do you trim that shit?


trained fish.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> trained fish.


Ahhh I wondered what was up with the fish


----------



## ANC (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## dangledo (Jan 14, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhh I wonder what was up with the fish



@Sativied photoshopped them in years ago(obviously) said it looked like corral


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 14, 2018)

dangledo said:


> @Sativied photoshopped them in years ago(obviously) said it looked like corral


 It makes pretty OK coral.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2018)

dangledo said:


> @Sativied photoshopped them in years ago(obviously) said it looked like corral


Nice, he was right


----------



## dangledo (Jan 14, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> It makes pretty OK coral.



Argh damn swype text. Now I just look like a dummy. 




I see what you did there


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 14, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Argh damn swype text. Now I just look like a dummy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Me and puns ...


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2018)

@Aeroknow @Grandpapy, here's the mendobreath, she's gorgeous. I think I'm losing the wifi though. She got powder mildew (how does that happen in 10% humidity ), so I'm trying to clone her. Three weeks and no joy.
 
Here's one of my Lucky Charm clones @Bob Zmuda 
Here's the entire flower table, tomorrow starts week 5 
 It never ceases to amaze me how beautiful the flowering sensimilla is. My seeded crops always look ratty.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 14, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> @Aeroknow @Grandpapy, here's the mendobreath, she's gorgeous. I think I'm losing the wifi though. She got powder mildew (how does that happen in 10% humidity ), so I'm trying to clone her. Three weeks and no joy.
> View attachment 4073135
> Here's one of my Lucky Charm clones @Bob Zmuda
> View attachment 4073136Here's the entire flower table, tomorrow starts week 5
> View attachment 4073137 It never ceases to amaze me how beautiful the flowering sensimilla is. My seeded crops always look ratty.


I gifted some of your seeds (as we spoke of) and the reviews have been over the top.
You now have best friends that you've never met.


----------



## see4 (Jan 14, 2018)

Yea, she is definitely the bee's knees.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 14, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> @Aeroknow @Grandpapy, here's the mendobreath, she's gorgeous. I think I'm losing the wifi though. She got powder mildew (how does that happen in 10% humidity ), so I'm trying to clone her. Three weeks and no joy.
> View attachment 4073135
> Here's one of my Lucky Charm clones @Bob Zmuda
> View attachment 4073136Here's the entire flower table, tomorrow starts week 5
> View attachment 4073137 It never ceases to amaze me how beautiful the flowering sensimilla is. My seeded crops always look ratty.


10-12 days on those clones. I started feeding heavy before taking cuts, they tend to look rough by the time the roots show but then take off.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> 10-12 days on those clones. I started feeding heavy before taking cuts, they tend to look rough by the time the roots show but then take off.


I'm well past day 21. The mendo shot roots vigorously by day 11. I'm holding and hoping but I think I'm screwed.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 14, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I'm well past day 21. The mendo shot roots vigorously by day 11. I'm holding and hoping but I think I'm screwed.


It's always harder for me to root clones in the winter, I never use a heating mat.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 14, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> @Aeroknow @Grandpapy, here's the mendobreath, she's gorgeous. I think I'm losing the wifi though. She got powder mildew (how does that happen in 10% humidity ), so I'm trying to clone her. Three weeks and no joy.
> View attachment 4073135
> Here's one of my Lucky Charm clones @Bob Zmuda
> View attachment 4073136Here's the entire flower table, tomorrow starts week 5
> View attachment 4073137 It never ceases to amaze me how beautiful the flowering sensimilla is. My seeded crops always look ratty.


thoughts EDIT: (lol) THOSE do look beautiful ...

got me drooling a little bit


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 14, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> OK but if you forget and get killed don't say I didn't warn you!


Got it done today


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 14, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Thanks for the info! My wife buys a lot of plants for the yard and I just reuse the plastic pots. Some are better than others.
> I'll check my favorite co-op for a price on the bags.
> If you ever need cloth pots, Amazon has some that are cheap and work great.


I was reading through again and it occurred to me that I made a note of them holding up in sunlight. I'm sure at some point they deteriorate.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 15, 2018)

Calling all members of The 44 Penises!! I accomplished finding our Chinese chapter headquarters! 

nanananananananana The 44 Penises: Elite international members of the:


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 15, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Calling all members of The 44 Penises!! I accomplished finding our Chinese chapter headquarters!
> 
> nanananananananana The 44 Penises: Elite international members of the:
> 
> View attachment 4073405


Good find! 
You my friend are ahead of the curve, a straight shooter so to speak.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 15, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Good find!
> You my friend are ahead of the curve, a straight shooter so to speak.
> View attachment 4073408


Thanks man! There's a lil arch. I think from going southpaw all them years ago.
Chicks seem to enjoy a little boomerwang.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 15, 2018)

Hubby finally finished extending the outdoor growroom/12.12 dark room, as the original one was just too small for the what are now monsters! The last two days have been 38degrees or 100F and he didn’t stop. I’m so proud of him and my girlios are ultra happy too. During the day the roof comes off (with option to put on crystal clear panels if it looks like rain) and then in the evening the *aluminium panels go back on to completely blackout the space, which measures 4.2m x 1.5m.
Last pic is of little ones rearing to go for next cycle. Left crystal rain and right is shishkaberry.>(Taken from Mum 3weeks into flower(monster crop) if you notice the leaves and numerous branches)..



Have trimmed out all the bottom branches of both so they don’t look as full as they did before. Am also yet to tie this one down ^

1 1/2 wks into flower. Sooo exciting lol!

Crystal Rain < > Shishkaberry


----------



## ANC (Jan 15, 2018)

Think he should blow some expanding foam into the joints on the outside.

Got around to working on the lights again, and got back on the horse of using the saw again. 
Only had one injury when a piece of aluminum I cut flew off and hit me under the knee. A few inches up and we'd have problems again.

I'm already squirming as we need to change the dressings tonight.
I'm probably going to have to look, as my wife is not exactly Florence Nightingale.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 15, 2018)

ANC said:


> Think he should blow some expanding foam into the joints on the outside.


Haha!!! That’s the first thing I’m doing in the morning!! Expander-foam and also foam inserts that fit in the ridges


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 15, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Haha!!! That’s the first thing I’m doing in the morning!! Expander-foam and also foam inserts that fit in the ridges


Um Venus?

Expander foam isn't supposed to go in your "ridges". 

I know you shove everything else in there, but you're gonna get an infection, again.


----------



## ANC (Jan 15, 2018)

Bob!!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 15, 2018)

ANC said:


> Bob!!


Yes?


----------



## ANC (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2018)

ANC said:


>


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Venus55 (Jan 15, 2018)

ANC said:


> Bob!!


Haha don’t worry lol, i dont so much as flinch anymore. There was a time I did, now it’s just a nuisance more than anything. I thought I’d wear them out after a while, but no these seniors got some serious stamina! It’s good to see actually, gives me faith in growing older. Lol.


----------



## ANC (Jan 15, 2018)

Hard being a new age man, want to treat women with respect. But, then being an arsehole is so much fun sometimes.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 15, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Haha don’t worry lol, i dont so much as flinch anymore. There was a time I did, now it’s just a nuisance more than anything. I thought I’d wear them out after a while, but no these seniors got some serious stamina! It’s good to see actually, gives me faith in growing older. Lol.


You are way (WAY) older than me.

I (and everyone else) saw your boobs granny. lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 15, 2018)

ANC said:


> Hard being a new age man, want to treat women with respect. But, then being an arsehole is so much fun sometimes.


You're speaking of things you don't understand.


----------



## ANC (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm emotionally disturbed my nutcracker said. I think I don't understand 25% of social interaction.
I'm just high functioning.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2018)

ANC said:


> Hard being a new age man, want to treat women with respect. But, then being an arsehole is so much fun sometimes.


Actually after the Yessica... infestation we don't like attention whores. Women are fine, Karah, dia, Lahada, hooka all come to mind but when you show up and expect attention for posting flesh and then become a victimized drama queen, things go badly no matter your gender.

Anyway if she'd just drop all the victimized histrionics and stick to growing, those two plants look nice, she might eventually fit in. But liking the males who 'defend' her histrionics is precisely what yessi did so she ends up in deeper trouble.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2018)

ANC said:


> I'm emotionally disturbed my nutcracker said. I think I don't understand 25% of social interaction.
> I'm just high functioning.


I explained, hope that helps ANC.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Actually after the Yessica... infestation we don't like attention whores. Women are fine, Karah, dia, Lahada, hooka all come to mind but when you show up and expect attention for posting flesh and then become a victimized drama queen, things go badly no matter your gender.
> 
> Anyway if she'd just drop all the victimized histrionics and stick to growing, those two plants look nice, she might eventually fit in. But liking the males who 'defend' her histrionics is precisely what yessi did so she ends up in deeper trouble.


her boobs are gross too.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> her boobs are gross too.


I know a great plastics guy. A little coopers tightening and all would be good in the hood. Made a lot of money doing subcuticulars with him. It was a great gravy train.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 15, 2018)

ANC said:


> Hard being a new age man, want to treat women with respect. But, then being an arsehole is so much fun sometimes.


I bet it is. Not being sarcastic either.

But yeah it all gets a bit tedious after a while. Turns into this monotonous drone, and it’s boring. I mean everyone likes a bit of “back-and-forth” now and again...? But this is ridiculous! Lol. . 

Oh and @Bob Zmuda — please unfollow me!! You’re really starting to creep me out man and I’m not even playing!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 15, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> I bet it is. Not being sarcastic either.
> 
> But yeah it all gets a bit tedious after a while. Turns into this monotonous drone, and it’s boring. I mean everyone likes a bit of “back-and-forth” now and again...? But this is ridiculous! Lol. .
> 
> Oh and @Bob Zmuda — please unfollow me!! You’re really starting to creep me out man and I’m not even playing!


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 15, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> You are way (WAY) older than me.
> 
> I (and everyone else) saw your boobs granny. lol


Lol. aaaahh.. that’s pretty obvious bob!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 15, 2018)

It is hard being a new age. When the fuck did I get old? I don't mean old. I still have a lot of energy and like doing things if my back holds out.

I lost my nerve. I mean I still have nerve and don't scare easy.

What I mean is when I was younger it was nothing to do 180 mph on the back roads at night on a crotch rocket. Riding atv's up near vertical hills. Things of that nature.

I don't have the stomach for it anymore. Don't get me wrong, I would still get on a motorcycle and do over 200 but only on a closed circuit and wearing every bit of protective gear I could.

I'm rambling. Just sitting here wondering at what point I grew up and became responsible.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 15, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Lol. aaaahh.. that’s pretty obvious bob!


on account of the stretch marks and chicken skin?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> I bet it is. Not being sarcastic either.
> 
> But yeah it all gets a bit tedious after a while. Turns into this monotonous drone, and it’s boring. I mean everyone likes a bit of “back-and-forth” now and again...? But this is ridiculous! Lol. .
> 
> Oh and @Bob Zmuda — please unfollow me!! You’re really starting to creep me out man and I’m not even playing!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> on account of the stretch marks and chicken skin?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


>


+Rep


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 15, 2018)

Hello from my new laptop computer! 
My last Acer lasted 7 years so I bought another one at Sam's Club @ 25% off. 
Model "Spin 3", Core i3 (7th gen), 6 gb RAM, 1 TB HD, Full HD touch screen.
$412


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hello from my new laptop computer!
> My last Acer lasted 7 years so I bought another one at Sam's Club @ 25% off.
> Model "Spin 3", Core i3 (7th gen), 6 gb RAM, 1 TB HD, Full HD touch screen.
> $412


You get the tires?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hello from my new laptop computer!
> My last Acer lasted 7 years so I bought another one at Sam's Club @ 25% off.
> Model "Spin 3", Core i3 (7th gen), 6 gb RAM, 1 TB HD, Full HD touch screen.
> $412


Did you pay extra for the Meltdown/Spectre chip exploit?


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 15, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> You are way (WAY) older than me.
> 
> I (and everyone else) saw your boobs granny. lol


Cmon bob really? What do you want me to say to that..? Seriously .. Let me reiterate, yes bob I am “well aware” I am much more mature than you


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 15, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> on account of the stretch marks and chicken skin?


Pics or.....


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 15, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Cmon bob really? What do you want me to say to that..? Seriously .. Let me reiterate, yes bob I am “well aware” I am much more mature than you





Venus55 said:


> Pics or.....


Double post meltdown!

You think I saved those pictures? You're not even brown lady.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 15, 2018)

cannabineer said:


>


haha..! I actually like this, good find. Or did you make it yourself? Either way I couldn’t have said it better myself lol. 

Hey, we all have our faults right? Positive attention/interaction is one of mine, — and near every member posting here on a regular basis! Isn’t that the purpose of having a “like” feature on all social media? To display how much “attention” you’ve received/are receiving? 
You need to stop comparing me to yessica and persecuting me for her tendencies. I’ve read a fair few threads involving her now after the reference being made often, and apart from our manner of writing which I agree is slightly similar, we are worlds apart in character. Two totally different types of people.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> haha..! I actually like this, good find. Or did you make it yourself? Either way I couldn’t have said it better myself lol.
> 
> Hey, we all have our faults right? Positive attention/interaction is one of mine, — and near every member posting here on a regular basis! Isn’t that the purpose of having a “like” feature on all social media? To display how much “attention” you’ve received/are receiving?
> You need to stop comparing me to yessica and persecuting me for her tendencies. I’ve read a fair few threads involving her now after the reference being made often, and apart from our manner of writing which I agree is slightly similar, we are worlds apart in character. Two totally different types of people.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2018)

@Nugachino


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 15, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Double post meltdown!
> 
> You think I saved those pictures? You're not even brown lady.


Dear oh dear bob... smh. lol. Seems the tables have turned.. Now it’s me wondering if you are truly obtuse or you’re just trying to be funny? It’s hard to tell sometimes. (A lot more often than I’d like to admit actually)


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2018)

#neckbeardedjizzyeti


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> #neckbeardedjizzyeti


Huh? he's on a three month hiatus no need to bring him into this


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 15, 2018)

The snow has been almost non-existent this winter. Normally I'd be riding tits-deep powder in the trees right now.

Guess it's hiking time.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4073544 View attachment 4073545 View attachment 4073546
> The snow has been almost non-existent this winter. Normally I'd be riding tits-deep powder in the trees right now.
> 
> Guess it's hiking time.


OH jesus that's beautiful! Is that right out your back door?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Huh? he's on a three month hiatus no need to bring him into this


He has to resupply


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> He has to resupply


No hun those were his mama's towels..... not her clothes, or wait... no just NO


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm not going to ruin this awesome thread with the succubus.

I'll engage her elsewhere.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> No hun those were his mama's towels..... not her clothes, or wait... no just NO


I wonder which one is his secret paramour


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'm not going to ruin this awesome thread with the succubus.
> 
> I'll engage her elsewhere.


I agree  and those pictures were an awesome save


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'm not going to ruin this awesome thread with the succubus.
> 
> I'll engage her elsewhere.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 15, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> @Nugachino


Why not ask me? You don’t need to ask a member who perhaps saved them to do something sly and immoral. Just ask me. If you wanna see my boobs again to prove I have “excessive sag”, “chicken skin” and lets not forget the supposed “c-section” site where my tummy is hanging well over my pants line showing I could really do with a tummy tuck at my size/weight (diagnosed by the resident doctor/surgeon herself).. 

Say the word and I’ll remind you how hideous they are..?


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 15, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'm not going to ruin this awesome thread with the succubus.
> 
> I'll engage her elsewhere.


You never engage me bob. That’s the trouble.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 15, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> You never engage me bob. That’s the trouble.


Jesus you're upset.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 15, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Why do you do this to yourself? Why?


Violation of TOS. Pin got banned for far less.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2018)

What a soft filter ...


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Why do you do this to yourself? Why?


I think she forgot to put her sock back on.......


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 15, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> You get the tires?


Not yet, I'll try to swing by today but might not be able to make it. 
Going to see Star Wars this afternoon (IMAX).


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I think she forgot to put her sock back on.......


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Venus55 (Jan 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> If there's no scar why you covering up your symphysis pubis? Go on prove me a liar


I do beg your pardon ms madam, any lower and.... well we all know, can guess or assume what MONSTROSITY resides there? I am showing respect for those currently consuming food. Give me some credit gosh


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> I do beg your pardon ms madam, any lower and.... well we all know, can guess or assume what MONSTROSITY resides there? I am showing respect for those currently consuming food. Give me some credit gosh


A symphysis pubis without a scar is not considered a monstrosity. So I'll consider it point taken, thank you.


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Jan 15, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> He forgot these ones View attachment 4073553View attachment 4073556
> @neosapien must have hoarded a couple for himself?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> I do beg your pardon ms madam, any lower and.... well we all know, can guess or assume what MONS-PUBIS-TROSITY resides there? I am showing respect for those currently consuming food. Give me some credit gosh


Fify, RIU style


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 15, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Why do you do this to yourself? Why?


Because I’m sick of it that’s why. These dicks think they have something hanging over my head!? This isn’t even about tits or flashing flesh or attention anymore. It’s about owning what I did and moving on! Not getting caught up on a set of tits that no one can ever truly confirm if indeed they are *mine.

Think about this.. everyone back neo up that it’s not his fault over and over, then when he FINALLY comes clean, he’s a saint and the “victim” and I AM THE PREDATOR in all of it!? What kind of fucked *up world is this? you can’t understand or at least see my point of view?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Because I’m sick of it that’s why. These dicks think they have something hanging over my head!? This isn’t even about tits or flashing flesh or attention anymore. It’s about owning what I did and moving on! Not getting caught up on a set of tits that no one can ever truly confirm if indeed they are.
> 
> Think about this.. everyone back neo up that it’s not his fault over and over, then when he FINALLY comes clean, he’s a saint and the “victim” and I AM THE PREDATOR in all of it!? What kind of fucked go world is this? If you can’t understand or at least see my point of view then you never will.





Venus55 said:


> ..........snip.......
> *You need to stop comparing me to yessica and persecuting me for her tendencies. *I’ve read a fair few threads involving her now after the reference being made often, and apart from our manner of writing which I agree is slightly similar, we are worlds apart in character. Two totally different types of people.


QED


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Venus55 (Jan 15, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> What a soft filter ...


I like it. You don’t?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Not yet, I'll try to swing by today but might not be able to make it.
> Going to see Star Wars this afternoon (IMAX).


its supposed to be good, i watched a pirated version, waiting till the blue ray comes out, so i can movie night with the misses...but that not supposed to be till march though.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 15, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Because I’m sick of it that’s why. These dicks think they have something hanging over my head!? This isn’t even about tits or flashing flesh or attention anymore. It’s about owning what I did and moving on! Not getting caught up on a set of tits that no one can ever truly confirm if indeed they are *mine.
> 
> Think about this.. everyone back neo up that it’s not his fault over and over, then when he FINALLY comes clean, he’s a saint and the “victim” and I AM THE PREDATOR in all of it!? What kind of fucked go world is this? If you can’t understand or at least see my point of view then you never will.


You should be ashamed of what you did to him.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 15, 2018)

oh crap..better get my lawn chairs out.....


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> You should be ashamed of what you did to him.


@mr sunshine said the same, gmta


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> I like it. You don’t?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2018)

cannabineer said:


>


LOL what's to like? To hazy to see anything, except the attempt at artfully hiding the suprapubic scar.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL what's to like? To hazy to see anything, except the attempt at artfully hiding the suprapubic scar.


 Oh and twenty years under that Tropic of Capricorn sun.


----------



## 420God (Jan 15, 2018)

I reported the nudes. If this thread ever gets locked I'm burning this place to the ground.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2018)

cannabineer said:


>


LOL


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 15, 2018)

So you’re losing the argument and the only ammo you have left is insults? Tacky ones at that. 
This is where I get bored and move on. 

Hope whoever was watching enjoyed the fucking freak show yet again.

Bob you’re off the hook in my eyes.. young..dumb...ummmm, yep just that. 

But cn and c2g, I don’t care how well you convince yourself and others that you’re well justified in this quest to troll my every move. This has gone well past any justification. It’s just the kind of people you are, and I accept that. (No sarcasm) 

I’m out. Glad I could entertain. (Excessively sarcastic)


----------



## 420God (Jan 15, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> So you’re losing the argument and the only ammo you have left is insults? Tacky ones at that.
> This is where I get bored and move on.
> 
> Hope whoever was watching enjoyed the fucking freak show yet again.
> ...


Go away.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> So you’re losing the argument and the only ammo you have left is insults? Tacky ones at that.
> This is where I get bored and move on.
> 
> Hope whoever was watching enjoyed the fucking freak show yet again.
> ...





Venus55 said:


> Lol. What I find even funnier is that the first comment after op in that original thread is "lmao", and who amongst the many others happened to "like" that comment, sans the personal attack? You did.
> That's all, have a nice day won't u.
> 
> Ps. TNT is an open forum. "Please just leave" me alone. I don't impede on your experience. But if it happens that I do, *just use the "ignore" function,* that's what it's for.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2018)

LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 15, 2018)

Happy MLK Day!

Ok, that's one thing accomplished today.lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Happy MLK Day!
> 
> Ok, that one thing today accomplished.


It's been a great holiday. What are you up to?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 15, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Why do you do this to yourself? Why?


I wonder the same.


----------



## 420God (Jan 15, 2018)

Today I started "supplements" to help get past this workout plateau I've hit. Going to run a 4 week cycle. I also changed my diet and sleep pattern. Hoping for good results.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I wonder the same.


I believe the answer is because attention.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 15, 2018)

What happened here


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2018)

srh88 said:


> What happened here


A nice MLK celebration what you up to?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 15, 2018)

Heading here today. Wonder if there will be any snow. It's up pretty high.

Wish me luck!


----------



## srh88 (Jan 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> A nice MLK celebration what you up to?


Being lazy. Boring cold Monday.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> It's been a great holiday. What are you up to?


Well you quoted my pre edit


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 15, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4073542


Asking women to respect themselves in order to ‘_earn_’ the right to be treated like a humanbeing is total bullshit. But suggesting that _you_have the right to treat her exactly as youplease because she didn’t adhere to _your_ self righteous views of feminine propriety is_*misogyny*, plain and simple._


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4073573
> Heading here today. Wonder if there will be any snow. It's up pretty high.
> 
> Wish me luck!


Good luck, pics when you get there and how high? Oh yeah what you takin' to smoke and don't sit on your phone LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Being lazy. Boring cold Monday.


Oh fuck how cold is it back there? I'm starting to worry about @tangerinegreen555 I think he could not stay away from that roof......


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Well you quoted my pre edit


LOL what ya smoking?


Venus55 said:


> Asking women to respect themselves in order to ‘_earn_’ the right to be treated like a humanbeing is total bullshit. But suggesting that _you_have the right to treat her exactly as youplease because she didn’t adhere to _your_ self righteous views of feminine propriety is_*misogyny*, plain and simple._


LOL the first tenet of your definition of feminism is a woman should be respected no matter how badly she disgraces herself pandering for attention.

In my day the definition of feminism was the ability to be paid equally for your work product and not having to sexually objectify oneself for acceptance. 

Oh well times change.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Good luck, pics when you get there and how high? Oh yeah what you takin' to smoke and don't sit on your phone LOL


  
Grew out a pack of "grandpas breath #12" out and got 8 ladies. Sampling the first few today.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Asking women to respect themselves in order to ‘_earn_’ the right to be treated like a humanbeing is total bullshit. But suggesting that _you_have the right to treat her exactly as youplease because she didn’t adhere to _your_ self righteous views of feminine propriety is_*misogyny*, plain and simple._


 Trust you to entirely misrepresent what I said.







On another subject, there is an element of syntax you seem to be missing. Here's a spokescore to elucidate.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 15, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Asking women to respect themselves in order to ‘_earn_’ the right to be treated like a humanbeing is total bullshit. But suggesting that _you_have the right to treat her exactly as youplease because she didn’t adhere to _your_ self righteous views of feminine propriety is_*misogyny*, plain and simple._


I thought you were leaving.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4073593 View attachment 4073594
> Grew out a pack of "grandpas breath #12" out and got 8 ladies. Sampling the first few today.


OMG that shit is beautiful! 
*edit: I'm assuming it's a purple strain? I never had much luck with any of those being potent


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I thought you were leaving.


LOL got our hopes up and all


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> OMG that shit is beautiful!
> *edit: I'm assuming it's a purple strain? I never had much luck with any of those being potent


It's "grand daddy purple x og kush" will see about its potency. 

smells like skittles and kush


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> It's "grand daddy purple x og kush" will see about its potency.
> 
> smells like skittles and kush


That sounds really yummy. Looking forward to hearing about potency. I still have more of my last seed table to sample for potency.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 15, 2018)

cannabineer said:


>


I was in a cave and saw a bunch of granddaddy long legs and thought it a good idea to shove a stick in the hole they were in. A bunch of them fell out on me. I screamed like a little girl. Lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 15, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4073593 View attachment 4073594
> Grew out a pack of "grandpas breath #12" out and got 8 ladies. Sampling the first few today.


very nice 

skittles huh and kush.....talk bout a sweet taste 

enjoy  that walk about


----------



## ANC (Jan 15, 2018)

My wife has been complaining about finding small spiders running on her arms.
Think I should take a look.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I believe the answer is because attention.


I believe it to be some self worth and image issues. Someone that needs to prove to others they look good.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Oh fuck how cold is it back there? I'm starting to worry about @tangerinegreen555 I think he could not stay away from that roof......


25 degrees right now. Been wondering where tangerines is also


----------



## ANC (Jan 15, 2018)

Bed time for me, meds kicking in. Be good!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2018)

srh88 said:


> 25 degrees right now. Been wondering where tangerines is also


OMG it's only 61 here and I'm whining. I don't know how you guys do it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> OMG it's only 61 here and I'm whining. I don't know how you guys do it.


62 here today, bout to drop to 29 then 34, then 40 then back up to the mid 60's by the weekend


----------



## ANC (Jan 15, 2018)

Was 109 here day before


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 15, 2018)

ANC said:


> Was 109 here day before


 back to ya

when it 105 here, i'll remind ya of that...lol


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 15, 2018)

420God said:


> Today I started "supplements" to help get past this workout plateau I've hit. Going to run a 4 week cycle. I also changed my diet and sleep pattern. Hoping for good results.


What are you taking? I've never dipped into that side of things but I found that doing legs and reverse whatever it is you usually do really helps..if you bench do inversion rows if you do pull downs do Arnold presses if you squat then do legg lifts. Also resistance bands shred you like an animal. For whatever reason there has been an influx of females at my gym I've never worked out longer in my life. In all honesty I think it's because I've finally come out of my relationship fogging my mind and started to look around I'm sure these girls have always been there.

Do you drink raw milk? Just curious


----------



## 420God (Jan 15, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> What are you taking? I've never dipped into that side of things but I found that doing legs and reverse whatever it is you usually do really helps..if you bench do inversion rows if you do pull downs do Arnold presses if you squat then do legg lifts. Also resistance bands shred you like an animal. For whatever reason there has been an influx of females at my gym I've never worked out longer in my life. In all honesty I think it's because I've finally come out of my relationship fogging my mind and started to look around I'm sure these girls have always been there.
> 
> Do you drink raw milk? Just curious


Dianabol 20mg/day orally. I drink regular whole milk from the store. Not milking any cows right now.


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 15, 2018)

420God said:


> Dianabol 20mg/day orally. I drink regular whole milk from the store. Not milking any cows right now.


Im ignorant to them but is that shit all legal! Does it boost T or is it like growth hormone? Is it safe for a god?


----------



## 420God (Jan 15, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Im ignorant to them but is that shit all legal! Does it boost T or is it like growth hormone? Is it safe for a god?


The site I got them from said they were legal, but the laws in that country might be different. Can't be worse than anything else I've put in my body. Come to think of it I've now done everything I was told not to do as a child. Something about that makes me feel accomplished.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 15, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Good find!
> You my friend are ahead of the curve, a straight shooter so to speak.
> View attachment 4073408


I'm around 30% maybe more like 25%..


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 15, 2018)

420God said:


> The site I got them from said they were legal, but the laws in that country might be different. Can't be worse than anything else I've put in my body. Come to think of it I've now done everything I was told not to do as a child. Something about that makes me feel accomplished.


be careful with Arnold presses my friend..


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I was in a cave and saw a bunch of granddaddy long legs and thought it a good idea to shove a stick in the hole they were in. A bunch of them fell out on me. I screamed like a little girl. Lol.


Camel crickets are my squeam.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 15, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Camel crickets are my squeam.


I f'ing hate camel crickets.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 15, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Camel crickets are my squeam.


We have always called them "Cave Crickets" - lemme tell you there are some weird (read scary) bugs in Arkansas.
How about Mole crickets.


----------



## ANC (Jan 15, 2018)

Camel Spider


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 15, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Camel crickets are my squeam.


I don't like those either.

I hate spider webs. I've almost dropped my shotgun a couple times while hunting from walking into a big web and it wrapping around my face. Its not spiders. Ill catch a black widow or other poisonous spider and it not bother me. Just the webs. I don't know why.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 15, 2018)

ANC said:


> Camel Spider


You can keep that! Do you have those in S.A.?

Fuck that, no sleep for me tonight.


----------



## ANC (Jan 15, 2018)

You find them in deserts except for Australia and Antarctica. Luckily not venomous.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 15, 2018)

ANC said:


> Camel Spider


We have a species of those in Calif, non-venomous but are aggressive if messed with ,huge jaws and a painful bite I like them


----------



## ANC (Jan 15, 2018)

This is our South African version, the haarskeerder (hair shaver), The one pictured is still a baby.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 15, 2018)

ANC said:


> This is our South African version, the haarskeerder (hair shaver), The one pictured is still a baby.


I'd "like" that but I really don't.


----------



## Nugachino (Jan 15, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> @Nugachino


?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 15, 2018)

420God said:


> The site I got them from said they were legal, but the laws in that country might be different. Can't be worse than anything else I've put in my body. Come to think of it I've now done everything I was told not to do as a child. Something about that makes me feel accomplished.


 What if it makes you grow tits? Be careful...


----------



## ANC (Jan 16, 2018)

I'd never leave home.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 16, 2018)

ANC said:


> I'd never leave home.


what? if you had tits ? lol..


----------



## ANC (Jan 16, 2018)

Be too busy playing with them.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 16, 2018)

ANC said:


> Be too busy playing with them.


I would be too.lol..

BOOOBIEEEEES...


----------



## 420God (Jan 16, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> What if it makes you grow tits? Be careful...


That's a risk but I'm not worried since I'm taking an estrogen blocker.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 16, 2018)

ANC said:


> Camel*-toe faced* Spider



Fify


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 16, 2018)

Day 5 no alcohol. I feel like I made it 5 days, I can make it a week. If I make it a week, I can make it a month.

I'm done folks. I just don't get what I used to out of it. But I have been feeling a little dizzy since yesterday. I looked it up and they say its from lack of dix! lol jk They said its could be withdrawal...

The good news is, I don't even want to drink. No cravings or "Damn I sure could go for a beer" And I've got so much done these few days.

Oh yeah, my sleep pattern has gone from totally fucked off to regular af! Ive been going to bed around 9-10pm and waking up around 6-7am and feeling refreshed.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 16, 2018)

good for you, Gar!!


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 16, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL what ya smoking?


Mendo, green crack and a 50mg jolly rancher.

This unfinished reply has been following me around all morning.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 16, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Mendo, green crack and a 50mg jolly rancher.
> 
> This unfinished reply has been following me around all morning.


That Mendobreath is one beautiful plant. 50mg!! You are much man LOL


----------



## ANC (Jan 16, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Day 5 no alcohol. I feel like I made it 5 days, I can make it a week. If I make it a week, I can make it a month.
> 
> I'm done folks. I just don't get what I used to out of it. But I have been feeling a little dizzy since yesterday. I looked it up and they say its from lack of dix! lol jk They said its could be withdrawal...
> 
> ...


I gave up alcohol then all soda, now when I try it, it just tastes shit


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 16, 2018)

ANC said:


> I gave up alcohol then all soda, now when I try it, it just tastes shit


My and the fam gave up sodas about a year or so ago. We ordered pizza not too long ago and it came with a free 2 liter of cokeit tasted like syrup water. I was like "why did we ever drink this shit" none of us liked it. So it sat on the counter for like a month before I poured it out.


Now, I will admit, I do like energy drinks.


----------



## ANC (Jan 16, 2018)

hate those they all taste tinny, like licking a battery.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 16, 2018)

ANC said:


> hate those they all taste tinny, like licking a battery.


Same experience here.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 16, 2018)

ANC said:


> hate those they all taste tinny, like licking a battery.


Sometimes I grab my dildos, take the batteries out, throw the dildo, and start licking


So yeah, maybe thats the reason I like them. They remind me of dildo batteries.


----------



## ANC (Jan 16, 2018)

In theory, you can use the batteryless dildo as a cup for your energy drink


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 16, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Day 5 no alcohol. I feel like I made it 5 days, I can make it a week. If I make it a week, I can make it a month.
> 
> I'm done folks. I just don't get what I used to out of it. But I have been feeling a little dizzy since yesterday. I looked it up and they say its from lack of dix! lol jk They said its could be withdrawal...
> 
> ...


Good for you! 
I've cut way back and may join you on the wagon! The older I get, the more alcohol fucks with my digestive system. And when I drink in the evening it totally fucks up my sleep. 
Heck, I'm even cutting back on cannabis these days. I've been unmotivated to do much of anything, for quite a while.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 16, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> My and the fam gave up sodas about a year or so ago. We ordered pizza not too long ago and it came with a free 2 liter of cokeit tasted like syrup water. I was like "why did we ever drink this shit" none of us liked it. So it sat on the counter for like a month before I poured it out.
> 
> 
> Now, I will admit, I do like energy drinks.


Dr. Pepper killed my dad. (diabetes)
I won't touch that shit.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 16, 2018)

i didn't accomplish fuck all, and i feel great about it, may try to accomplish even less tomorrow...hows that for a goal, do less tomorrow than i did today


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i didn't accomplish fuck all, and i feel great about it, may try to accomplish even less tomorrow...hows that for a goal, do less tomorrow than i did today


Sounds like a plan, man.


----------



## ANC (Jan 16, 2018)

Went to the doctor to have my dressing changed.... ended up doing most of the work myself. Burns like hell, but I'll live.

Got to cut some metal rods with the angle grinder just now. Watch this space for more injuries.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 16, 2018)

let's start a pool.....i say the next injury will involve contusions, not cuts, .......something getting kicked back by the angle grinder


----------



## ANC (Jan 16, 2018)

Oh, I had a piece of aluminium L-channel in the knee already yesterday kicked back from the offending table saw. Luckily it didn't weigh much.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 16, 2018)

I WIN!...too bad i'm the only one in the pool 8/


----------



## ANC (Jan 16, 2018)

There must be a reason I have such long breaks between projects.


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 16, 2018)

I aint doing crap today. It just started snowing. We don't get snow this far south.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 16, 2018)

its supposed to snow here today, but the sky looks very blue......not that i'll be upset if it misses us


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 16, 2018)

It's nasty here today. temp 24 rain and ice falling and on top that it just started snowing.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 16, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> I aint doing crap today. It just started snowing. We don't get snow this far south.


Yea. Its snowing here. I put a pot of soup beans on with smoked jowel and going to make a pan of crackling cornbread.


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 16, 2018)

I live just north of I-10 . It don't snow this far south.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 16, 2018)

my grandma was a bitch, but she could cook. every day, a pot of soup bean, buttermilk cornbread, fried taters, a plate of sliced cucumbers, tomatoes, whatever else was ripe. sometimes meat, sometimes not, after a big bowl of beans and a hunk of cornbread, some taters, i'm pretty full already

get a big glass, fill it half full of buttermilk, then fill it the rest of the way up with cornbread. eat that with green onions, who needs cake?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> my grandma was a bitch, but she could cook. every day, a pot of soup bean, buttermilk cornbread, fried taters, a plate of sliced cucumbers, tomatoes, whatever else was ripe. sometimes meat, sometimes not, after a big bowl of beans and a hunk of cornbread, some taters, i'm pretty full already
> 
> get a big glass, fill it half full of buttermilk, then fill it the rest of the way up with cornbread. eat that with green onions, who needs cake?


Same here but my granny was pretty cool.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> my grandma was a bitch, but she could cook. every day, a pot of soup bean, buttermilk cornbread, fried taters, a plate of sliced cucumbers, tomatoes, whatever else was ripe. sometimes meat, sometimes not, after a big bowl of beans and a hunk of cornbread, some taters, i'm pretty full already
> 
> get a big glass, fill it half full of buttermilk, then fill it the rest of the way up with cornbread. eat that with green onions, who needs cake?


He'll yea. That's the way I was raised. Its comfort food for me. I like sauerkraut with my beans and taters.


----------



## ANC (Jan 16, 2018)

Ok, seems like I'm not going to the hospital tonight, couldn't find my cutting disks for the grinder, only have a diamond and a grinding disk.
Think I'll get the right shit in the morning rather.

Now it is time to attack plant bags with a paper punch and them pot up some of the larger clones.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 16, 2018)

hmmmm, how bad an injury can a paper punch cause?


----------



## dstroy (Jan 16, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Day 5 no alcohol. I feel like I made it 5 days, I can make it a week. If I make it a week, I can make it a month.
> 
> I'm done folks. I just don't get what I used to out of it. But I have been feeling a little dizzy since yesterday. I looked it up and they say its from lack of dix! lol jk They said its could be withdrawal...
> 
> ...


Nice job dude, keep it up!


----------



## dstroy (Jan 16, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> That Mendobreath is one beautiful plant. 50mg!! You are much man LOL


50mg lol I'd be  

I'm such a lightweight. teehee


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> hmmmm, how bad an injury can a paper punch cause?


Don't say that!



dstroy said:


> 50mg lol I'd be
> 
> I'm such a lightweight. teehee


Same here, once upon a time I was doing 2 grams/day. With the growth hormone and the pain relatively under control I rarely even smoke much less take any edible, 50 mg would drop me.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 16, 2018)

While supplies last. I'm sure the 10mg doses will be more then $1.
I think I'll go buy more.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 16, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> I live just north of I-10 . It don't snow this far south.



I-10?? hmm'

we have sleet, freezing rain, and light snow......ok Texas wtf now....


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 16, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> ok Texas wtf now


no shit! Going to be 14 here tonight


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 16, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> no shit! Going to be 14 here tonight


20 for us tonight, with still a chance of BS.......

its still a wtf day....was 65 yesterday.....gotta love this state sometimes


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm fairly certain I'm a prophet.....
I comfort and uplift
I'm always 100 percent accurate 
Supernatural strength 
Visions of the future
Huge cock
I Have tons of homies names Jesus
Many of their mothers are named mary

The list goes on and on but it looks like I fit the bill.


----------



## ANC (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## see4 (Jan 16, 2018)

I've managed to get download and processing time of large sets of documents down from 20 minutes for 7000 files to about 1 minute.

I am a fucking genius.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 16, 2018)

see4 said:


> I've managed to get download and processing time of large sets of documents down from 20 minutes for 7000 files to about 1 minute.
> 
> I am a fucking genius.


Shhh! More will be expected from you.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 16, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm fairly certain I'm a prophet.....
> I comfort and uplift
> I'm always 100 percent accurate
> Supernatural strength
> ...


you could just be a gay mexican guy


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you could just be a gay mexican guy


I have yet to hear an accent in his posts.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 16, 2018)

ok, he could just be a gay guy that likes mexican guys?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 16, 2018)

i would leave the mexican part out of it, but he specifically mentioned having homies named Jesus, and them having mothers named Mary


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm offended by the use of the word "Mexican"


----------



## see4 (Jan 16, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Shhh! More will be expected from you.


Except Im a co-founder. And my work is what's going to close a nearly 3 million dollar deal.

That's how big my dick is.


----------



## see4 (Jan 16, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'm offended by the use of the word "Mexican"


I'm offended by the lack of a period.

Speaking of periods. Has anyone ever eaten a vagina that's been bleeding all day?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 16, 2018)

see4 said:


> I'm offended by the lack of a period.
> 
> Speaking of periods. Has anyone ever eaten a vagina that's been bleeding all day?


Nope, never eaten a bloody vag. 

But as a Mexican, I prefer the term "Beaner"




<--is that period big enough for ya?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 16, 2018)

why are you offended by the word mexican? i didn't call them beaners, or wetbacks, or chili chokers, or ...here, i'm too high to think of that many offensive names
http://www.rsdb.org/race/mexicans


spicket fence....LOL...someone has to show Trump that one, could save millions getting that wall built


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 16, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Nope, never eaten a bloody vag.
> 
> But as a Mexican, I prefer the term "Beaner"
> 
> ...


i prefer the term, daily worker i don't have to pay, just feed


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 16, 2018)

here in Texas we call them the general population.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 16, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> i prefer the term, daily worker i don't have to pay, just feed


HEY! And provide beer for, you asshole!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 16, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> i prefer the term, daily worker i don't have to pay, just feed





blake9999 said:


> here in Texas we call them the general population.


Oh yeah, I forgot about this.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ok, he could just be a gay guy that likes mexican guys?


Are you trying to suck my dick right now? Be honest, Seems like you really want me to be gay. I can be for a couple hundred roses


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 16, 2018)

yeah, but they'll drink Corona


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 16, 2018)

i'm not from texas,... just ended up here after Katrina leveled my house in New Orleans.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 16, 2018)

see4 said:


> I'm offended by the lack of a period.
> 
> Speaking of periods. Has anyone ever eaten a vagina that's been bleeding all day?


yea, I've ate one that bled all week. Didn't even brush my teeth after.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 16, 2018)

a couple hundred? you have way too high a sense of self worth. you'd be lucky to get one of those roses in the green plastic test tube from the gas station


----------



## dstroy (Jan 16, 2018)

see4 said:


> I've managed to get download and processing time of large sets of documents down from 20 minutes for 7000 files to about 1 minute.
> 
> I am a fucking genius.


Did you install the latest version of adobe acrobat tho?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 16, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> i'm not from texas,... just ended up here after Katrina leveled my house in New Orleans.


I'm from Texas, wtf are you trying to say?!


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 16, 2018)

Texas sucks... too damn cold


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 16, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Texas sucks... too damn cold


lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> a couple hundred? you have way too high a sense of self worth. you'd be lucky to get one of those roses in the green plastic test tube from the gas station


No negotiations, sorry. If you wanna suck my dick you have to pay like everyone else.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> my grandma was a bitch, but she could cook. every day, a pot of soup bean, buttermilk cornbread, fried taters, a plate of sliced cucumbers, tomatoes, whatever else was ripe. sometimes meat, sometimes not, after a big bowl of beans and a hunk of cornbread, some taters, i'm pretty full already
> 
> get a big glass, fill it half full of buttermilk, then fill it the rest of the way up with cornbread. eat that with green onions, who needs cake?


Hahaha that's what I cooked last night. Fried taters at least once or twice a month, it makes the house smell ohh so good.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 16, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Hahaha that's what I cooked last night. Fried taters at least once or twice a month, it makes the house smell ohh so good.


Got to have an onion and maybe some crumbled bacon or cooked in bacon grease.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 16, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> HEY! And provide beer for, you asshole!


naw to expensive




Gary Goodson said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot about this.


 naw thats Austin, wrong part of the state....


----------



## Bareback (Jan 16, 2018)

Crisco, it was my grandma's recipe. I just wish I could make biscuits like her, damn her biscuits were good. I mean of course I can cook a descent biscuit but they ain't grandma quality. My cornbread is good, but my daughter's is better. Ohh well at least my cooking is better than my wife's ( which is non-existent ) .

Yesterday was my mom's birthday, she passed away in '11 but I made her a cake anyway. It's pretty good she would have liked it.
RIP Mom.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 16, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Crisco, it was my grandma's recipe. I just wish I could make biscuits like her, damn her biscuits were good. I mean of course I can cook a descent biscuit but they ain't grandma quality. My cornbread is good, but my daughter's is better. Ohh well at least my cooking is better than my wife's ( which is non-existent ) .
> 
> Yesterday was my mom's birthday, she passed away in '11 but I made her a cake anyway. It's pretty good she would have liked it.
> RIP Mom.


I'm sure she would have loved it.


----------



## charface (Jan 16, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Day 5 no alcohol. I feel like I made it 5 days, I can make it a week. If I make it a week, I can make it a month.
> 
> I'm done folks. I just don't get what I used to out of it. But I have been feeling a little dizzy since yesterday. I looked it up and they say its from lack of dix! lol jk They said its could be withdrawal...
> 
> ...


Nice, another good part is now I remember every bump on every dix I suck. 
No one has to tell me about them for the next two weeks.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 16, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'm from Texas, wtf are you trying to say?!


Wow with that kind of gratitude, for TX rescuing him, throw him back!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 16, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Crisco, it was my grandma's recipe. I just wish I could make biscuits like her, damn her biscuits were good. I mean of course I can cook a descent biscuit but they ain't grandma quality. My cornbread is good, but my daughter's is better. Ohh well at least my cooking is better than my wife's ( which is non-existent ) .
> 
> Yesterday was my mom's birthday, she passed away in '11 but I made her a cake anyway. It's pretty good she would have liked it.
> RIP Mom.


Crisco for biscuits and manteca de puerco for potatoes toss in several chopped serranos. The trick to biscuits is very cold hands and to NOT touch your biscuit dough. Never roll them out a second time and best to just press out lightly with your fingers than touch with a rolling pin.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 16, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Crisco for biscuits and manteca de puerco for potatoes toss in several chopped serranos. The trick to biscuits is very cold hands and to NOT touch your biscuit dough. Never roll them out a second time and best to just press out lightly with your fingers than touch with a rolling pin.


Cold hands, hmmm that's a tuff trick for me to pull off. My wife says I have hot hands even when it's cold as ..... well really cold outside. I also preheat my cast iron skillet that I make biscuits in ( for a crunchy biscuit )


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 16, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Cold hands, hmmm that's a tuff trick for me to pull off. My wife says I have hot hands even when it's cold as ..... well really cold outside. I also preheat my cast iron skillet that I make biscuits in ( for a crunchy biscuit )


Cold hands or use a spatula


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 16, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Hahaha that's what I cooked last night. Fried taters at least once or twice a month, it makes the house smell ohh so good.


My grandmother liked to say "potatoes take the poisons out of your system". 
I'm not exactly sure what that means, but she died @ 101 & almost made it to 102...


----------



## see4 (Jan 16, 2018)

Howdy ya'll!

Do you know what time it is?

It's _____________ time!


Who wants to fill in my blank?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 16, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Hahaha that's what I cooked last night. Fried taters at least once or twice a month, it makes the house smell ohh so good.


Wish they made a men's after shave/cologne that smelled like frying taters and onions. I'd fuck me


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 16, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Wish they made a men's after shave/cologne that smelled like frying taters and onions. I'd fuck me


LOL like how you guys smell would stop you from fucking you ha ha


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 16, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL like how you guys smell would stop you from fucking you ha ha


Oh c'mon, grant me some poetic license.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 16, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh c'mon, grant me some poetic license.


Hunting license you got, poetic, meh over rated


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 16, 2018)

LOL


----------



## Bareback (Jan 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> My grandmother liked to say "potatoes take the poisons out of your system".
> I'm not exactly sure what that means, but she died @ 101 & almost made it to 102...


My grandma passed at 98 , and was never sick.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2018)

see4 said:


> Howdy ya'll!
> 
> Do you know what time it is?
> 
> ...


 Something tells me two adjectives are the answer ... adjectives that also apply to this image.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 16, 2018)

Bareback said:


> My grandma passed at 98 , and was never sick.


I'm sick all the time. I look at it as building immunity. I plan to bury my hubby and continue on....Yeah not romantic but he says he couldn't go on without me so I consider it a kindness.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 16, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Wish they made a men's after shave/cologne that smelled like frying taters and onions. I'd fuck me


Yeah, never a truer statement made.
You couldn't keep the big girls off ya. Lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 16, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Something tells me two adjectives are the answer ... adjectives that also apply to this image.


LOL purple bulbous @see4 needs to charge his de rigeur fee


----------



## dstroy (Jan 16, 2018)

see4 said:


> Howdy ya'll!
> 
> Do you know what time it is?
> 
> ...


 

It’s time for you to get graped in the mouth!


----------



## Bareback (Jan 16, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I'm sick all the time. I look at it as building immunity. I plan to bury my hubby and continue on....Yeah not romantic but he says he couldn't go on without me so I consider it a kindness.


I use the same rational, exposure to everything and immune to it all. I only wished it worked.



curious2garden said:


> LOL like how you guys smell would stop you from fucking you ha ha


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 16, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I use the same rational, exposure to everything and immune to it all. I only wished it worked.


Would you PLEASE stop harshing my placebo effect, damn some people's kids!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 16, 2018)

I was the victim of a shart today. It's been years since that's happened & it totally took me by surprise!


see4 said:


> Howdy ya'll!
> 
> Do you know what time it is?
> 
> ...


SHART


----------



## see4 (Jan 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I was the victim of a shart today. It's been years since that's happened & it totally took me by surprise!
> 
> SHART


Wait... were you around for my shart? I feel like that was in 2011-ish time frame.

@sunni? Do you remember my shart?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 16, 2018)

see4 said:


> Wait... were you around for my shart? I feel like that was in 2011-ish time frame.
> 
> @sunni? Do you remember my shart?


Sorry I missed your shart thead. I've only been here a few years. 
But I actually had a bit of an accident this morning. 
It was definitely a shart, but only a few drops of liquid badness hit my boxer briefs. 
Definitely not a full-blown shart, but it surprised the shit out of me. (pun intended)
It's been a long time since I've done that...


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 16, 2018)

see4 said:


> Wait... were you around for my shart? I feel like that was in 2011-ish time frame.
> 
> @sunni? Do you remember my shart?


----------



## see4 (Jan 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sorry I missed your shart thead. I've only been here a few years.
> But I actually had a bit of an accident this morning.
> It was definitely a shart, but only a few drops of liquid badness hit my boxer briefs.
> Definitely not a full-blown shart, but it surprised the shit out of me. (pun intended)
> It's been a long time since I've done that...


I can't wait to start having shart contests with my baby girl.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sorry I missed your shart thead. I've only been here a few years.
> But I actually had a bit of an accident this morning.
> It was definitely a shart, but only a few drops of liquid badness hit my boxer briefs.
> Definitely not a full-blown shart, but it surprised the shit out of me. (pun intended)
> It's been a long time since I've done that...


I got gas from the beans. Hopefully I don't shart.



The beans were demolished. Cornbread gone. I thought what the hell and dumped a couple pounds of northern white beans in the juice and topped it off and put them on low. More beans tomorrow I reckon.


----------



## see4 (Jan 16, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I got gas from the beans.


That could literally be read like, "I grew amazing plants from these seeds".


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 16, 2018)

see4 said:


> That could literally be read like, "I grew amazing plants from these seeds".


Lol. I guess it could.


----------



## see4 (Jan 16, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Lol. I guess it could.


That reminds me of those coffee beans that bats eat then shit out and people pay lots of money for them.


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 16, 2018)

I threw another log on the fire, which means I built the fire, and on another day gathered the wood, cut it split it....

But anyway now Im really enjoying it, gotta go smoke a bowl.


I learned a new wordmtoday too! Shart, so it seems its not a shart if ts intended. Probably 50/50 fme.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 16, 2018)

see4 said:


> That reminds me of those coffee beans that bats eat then shit out and people pay lots of money for them.


I forget the name but I watched "The Bucket List" again the other day. That's the first time I heard of it. When I first watched it.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 16, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> I threw another log on the fire, which means I built the fire, and on another day gathered the wood, cut it split it....
> 
> But anyway now Im really enjoying it, gotta go smoke a bowl.
> 
> ...


Using wood to heat has the benefit of heating you several times over. It heats you when you cut, split, stack or burn it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 16, 2018)

see4 said:


> That reminds me of those coffee beans that bats eat then shit out and people pay lots of money for them.


hadn't heard about the bats, but they have civet cats that do the same thing....
http://www.most-expensive.coffee/


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> hadn't heard about the bats, but they have civet cats that do the same thing....
> http://www.most-expensive.coffee/


Was it the cats coffee on the bucket list? I can't remember.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 16, 2018)

i think so, but i only saw it once a long time ago


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 16, 2018)

see4 said:


> That reminds me of those coffee beans that bats eat then shit out and people pay lots of money for them.


Kinda like Matt Damon's shit potatoes?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 16, 2018)

Rolled a couple...


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 16, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Using wood to heat has the benefit of heating you several times over. It heats you when you cut, split, stack or burn it.


Went out the other day 50 right handed swings, 50 left handed swings, a weeks worth of split wood piled around me. Forgot what I was pissed about when I went out there, theres probably room in the rack for it by now.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Rolled a couple...
> View attachment 4074290


like the way the little humps in the paper plate look kind of like a halo


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Was it the cats coffee on the bucket list? I can't remember.


Kopi luwak? Weasel poo brew


----------



## see4 (Jan 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> hadn't heard about the bats, but they have civet cats that do the same thing....
> http://www.most-expensive.coffee/


yea maybe that was them.. cats...bats...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Went out the other day 50 right handed swings, 50 left handed swings, a weeks worth of split wood piled around me. Forgot what I was pissed about when I went out there, theres probably room in the rack for it by now.


"axe a question" redefined


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 16, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Went out the other day 50 right handed swings, 50 left handed swings, a weeks worth of split wood piled around me. Forgot what I was pissed about when I went out there, theres probably room in the rack for it by now.


I like wood heat. I have a wood burner in my shed I keep for backup heat in an emergency. I have a gas furnace with a couple wall mount gas heaters for backup. Wood burner is for just in case shit hits the fan.


cannabineer said:


> Kopi luwak? Weasel poo brew


Maybe. That sounds right.


see4 said:


> yea maybe that was them.. cats...bats...


Rats.


----------



## see4 (Jan 16, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I like wood heat. I have a wood burner in my shed I keep for backup heat in an emergency. I have a gas furnace with a couple wall mount gas heaters for backup. Wood burner is for just in case shit hits the fan.
> 
> Maybe. That sounds right.
> 
> Rats.



It's Pat's.


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> like the way the little humps in the paper plate look kind of like a halo


Crowns


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 16, 2018)

see4 said:


> View attachment 4074298
> It's Pat's.


Nice. Stab from the past


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Rolled a couple...
> View attachment 4074290


Not bad


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 16, 2018)

I can blow one smoke ring through another, then pick up the smoke ring and lay it on my pillow


----------



## ANC (Jan 17, 2018)

Don't be modest and leave out the bit where you do it with your butthole


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 17, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Stab from the past


Anyone remember this guy?


----------



## lokie (Jan 17, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Anyone remember this guy?


Mr Whipple. Still the best ass wipes on the market today.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 17, 2018)

Pre-ordered the horti chps


Seedling trichs


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 17, 2018)

Nice. Snows all cleaned up so I'm sitting on the couch. Keep telling myself I'm going to get up and finish one of the many half projects around the house but meh. Might just be a trashy daytime tv day. Haven't had one in a while.


----------



## ANC (Jan 17, 2018)

My half project is getting closer to done.

Was my daughter's first school day of the new year.
I'm cooking tonight. Some fried red onions, peppers, garlic, and cherry tomatoes with minute steak and chips


----------



## dangledo (Jan 17, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Nice. Snows all cleaned up so I'm sitting on the couch. Keep telling myself I'm going to get up and finish one of the many half projects around the house but meh. Might just be a trashy daytime tv day. Haven't had one in a while.



About to take a heroic dose and do the same. Probably watch a couple documentaries that I'll end up watching again in the future, without any recollection of doing so. Won't be the first time, I think...



*Butter in some half and half


----------



## thump easy (Jan 17, 2018)

I love science glass


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 17, 2018)

dangledo said:


> About to take a heroic dose and do the same. Probably watch a couple documentaries that I'll end up watching again in the future, without any recollection of doing so. Won't be the first time, I think...
> 
> View attachment 4074552
> 
> *Butter in some half and half


Damn - I'd be passed out until tomorrow if I drank that.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 17, 2018)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4074549
> My half project is getting closer to done.
> 
> Was my daughter's first school day of the new year.
> I'm cooking tonight. Some fried red onions, peppers, garlic, and cherry tomatoes with minute steak and chips


mmmmmmmm pics!


----------



## ANC (Jan 17, 2018)

Baaah too late ate already. You remind me of my wife, she will watch MasterChef as if she can taste shit through the TV (without any idea of what is for supper)


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 17, 2018)

ANC said:


> Baaah too late ate already. You remind me of my wife, she will watch MasterChef as if she can taste shit through the TV (without any idea of what is for supper)


LOL you eat to fast


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 17, 2018)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4074549
> My half project is getting closer to done.
> 
> Was my daughter's first school day of the new year.
> I'm cooking tonight. Some fried red onions, peppers, garlic, and cherry tomatoes with minute steak and chips


 What are you making?


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 17, 2018)

Cooked NY Strips two days ago with all the sides. Taking it easy today, Hot Dogs and Chili.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 17, 2018)

ANC said:


> Baaah too late ate already. You remind me of my wife, she will watch MasterChef as if she can taste shit through the TV (without any idea of what is for supper)


I noticed in the news your area is struggling with your fresh water supply.
Is that impacting you ?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 17, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL you eat to fast


The steak was minute


----------



## ANC (Jan 17, 2018)

Yep, we are very limited in how much we can use or they hit you with extreme costs.
Think there is a few weeks worth of water left. I'm on a dryish river bank but the water table is shallow, I know where the water vein runs through our property, so it would just take a bit of digging to get to good water. We are on the edge of town next to a mountain so the water is still clean when it gets to us. Even tap water is 54ppm.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 17, 2018)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4074549
> My half project is getting closer to done.
> 
> Was my daughter's first school day of the new year.
> I'm cooking tonight. Some fried red onions, peppers, garlic, and cherry tomatoes with minute steak and chips


sounds good.
i don't see any blood splatters?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 17, 2018)

I just found out that I am stupid for not using Miracle Gro. 
Who woulda thought? 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/why-not-miracle-grow.557672/page-4#


----------



## dangledo (Jan 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I just found out that I am stupid for not using Miracle Gro.
> Who woulda thought?
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/why-not-miracle-grow.557672/page-4#



Lol 'pud'. What a great word. Forgot about it

I'll try and use it more, soon as I get 'jizz yeti' outta my Head

Fucking Bob


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I just found out that I am stupid for not using Miracle Gro.
> Who woulda thought?
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/why-not-miracle-grow.557672/page-4#


Guess i'm stupid too... worse of all is I DO have Miracle Grow on hand.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I just found out that I am stupid for not using Miracle Gro.
> Who woulda thought?
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/why-not-miracle-grow.557672/page-4#


guess i am too, i've MG a couple of times, personally like mixing it, but hey i'm stupid...or idiotic...owe well


----------



## Bareback (Jan 17, 2018)

Snow is pretty, but I think I like it better on post cards.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 17, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Snow is pretty, but I think I like it better on post cards.



it's fun to play in, but fucking sucks to work in..lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 17, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Guess i'm stupid too... worse of all is I DO have Miracle Grow on hand.


I'm pretty sure I've got some MG lawn fertilizer in the garage. I should go ahead & get rid of it because I've switched to organic nutes and couldn't be happier with the results.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 17, 2018)

I also bought a shitload of 2-2-2 fish fertilizer for the lawn -- CHEAP. Even comes in bottles that just screw onto a garden hose. 
But it does smell like rotten fish for a few hours. Totally gone the next day, but it's a bitch to apply when the wind is changing!


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 17, 2018)

I gave 1/4oz to a streetcorner bum today

I love doing that


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 17, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I gave 1/4oz to a streetcorner bum today
> 
> I love doing that


I've been known to give away joints here and there...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I also bought a shitload of 2-2-2 fish fertilizer for the lawn -- CHEAP. Even comes in bottles that just screw onto a garden hose.
> But it does smell like rotten fish for a few hours. Totally gone the next day, but it's a bitch to apply when the wind is changing!


Try hitting a giant pile of fresh Boerboel poop with a snow blower in a swirling 30 kt wind.

It takes puking to a whole new level.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've been known to give away joints here and there...


LOL I may give flower away, with a pack of rolling papers included but once I've rolled it you can't pry it outta my hands! God I hate rolling (yes, even with those rollers)


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Try hitting a giant pile of fresh Boerboel poop with a snow blower in a swirling 30 kt wind.
> 
> It takes puking to a whole new level.


 A lawn mower at 90 degrees heat and similar humidity is what made my eyes water and my stomach jump. I swear, that dog knew the blade height of that mower to a nuance.


----------



## dstroy (Jan 18, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Try hitting a giant pile of fresh Boerboel poop with a snow blower in a swirling 30 kt wind.
> 
> It takes puking to a whole new level.


 Dog shit is the worst


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jan 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I also bought a shitload of 2-2-2 fish fertilizer for the lawn -- CHEAP. Even comes in bottles that just screw onto a garden hose.
> But it does smell like rotten fish for a few hours. Totally gone the next day, but it's a bitch to apply when the wind is changing!


I was spraying my whole veggie garden down with fish fert last year, once a week, it's in my front yard right between my neighbors. I got all kinds of complaints and bitching about the smell. And yup, I got caught in the backdraft a couple times, said fuck it, and stunk like fish all day.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 18, 2018)

I've weed whacked a fresh dumper across my face countless times in the past
@Jimmyjonestoo knows what I'm talking about

I don't fuck with residential accounts much anymore. It's always some fucking slob too lazy to clean up the dog mines

I tell the guys to not trim, single cut and spin the tires around on the drive, smashing the shit and grass (which is a no no on commerical/nice residential) if they can't pick up after their dog before we show up, I'm willing to lose that account.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 18, 2018)

dangledo said:


> I've weed whacked a fresh dumper across my face countless times in the past
> @Jimmyjonestoo knows what I'm talking about
> 
> I don't fuck with residential accounts much anymore. It's always some fucking slob too lazy to clean up the dog mines
> ...


Ugh dude I've dropped a lot of properties because people refuse to pick up dog shit. It's fucking nasty. Can you imagine what the inside of some of these places look like? I only fuck with nicer places these days.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 18, 2018)

dangledo said:


> I've weed whacked a fresh dumper across my face countless times in the past
> @Jimmyjonestoo knows what I'm talking about
> 
> I don't fuck with residential accounts much anymore. It's always some fucking slob too lazy to clean up the dog mines
> ...


That doesn't sound like a good business decision because it could damage your reputation. 
What's stopping the homeowner from taking pics of your shitty work and posting them on Yelp? 
Why not just tell them that you don't want their business and explain why?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 18, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I may give flower away, with a pack of rolling papers included but once I've rolled it you can't pry it outta my hands! God I hate rolling (yes, even with those rollers)


Rolling can be tedious for sure. That's why I prefer to do large batches. It's not uncommon to sit down and twist 30+ while watching TV. 
Grinding takes as much time as rolling. Consistent texture is the key to a good joint. 

Anyone know where to buy a BIG grinder? I didn't see any on Amazon. 
Mine is made for small quantities...


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Rolling can be tedious for sure. That's why I prefer to do large batches. It's not uncommon to sit down and twist 30+ while watching TV.
> Grinding takes as much time as rolling. Consistent texture is the key to a good joint.
> 
> Anyone know where to buy a BIG grinder? I didn't see any on Amazon.
> Mine is made for small quantities...


I use 2 large drum sieves for seed separation and it leaves me with nicely ground bud and lots of it.


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 18, 2018)

Got a frigging busted pipe in the wall from the 14 degree weather yesterday. We have the wall boards off and see the break. Easy fix but we waiting till the weather at least reaches freezing to go out and fix it. Maybe in a few hours. Hopefully after today the weather in the teens will pass and we get to normal winter. It's not suppose to get this cold this far south.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> That doesn't sound like a good business decision because it could damage your reputation.
> What's stopping the homeowner from taking pics of your shitty work and posting them on Yelp?
> Why not just tell them that you don't want their business and explain why?



Years ago, like a decade, when I was full of piss and vinegar, and had 100 or more residential accounts. And believe me when I say I brought up the issue. Blast dog shit across your face at 70mph, you'll let know whats up

Not an issue now days, I've got mostly commercial contracts that usually come with the owners well maintained property, in really nice neighborhoods

My reputation lands me these gigs. Had a call yesterday asking me to throw in a bid, as the people who took it from me originally, by under bidding, did garbage work. Nope.

I've been doing this twenty years now, holding the same contracts for the better part of that time

Yelp, lol


----------



## dstroy (Jan 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Rolling can be tedious for sure. That's why I prefer to do large batches. It's not uncommon to sit down and twist 30+ while watching TV.
> Grinding takes as much time as rolling. Consistent texture is the key to a good joint.
> 
> Anyone know where to buy a BIG grinder? I didn't see any on Amazon.
> Mine is made for small quantities...


This thing looks cool

https://www.shivaonline.co.uk/shop/rolling-accessories/rolling-frames--kits-and-boxes/products/black-leaf-chopping-board-box-.html

I’ve got one of those style knives for chopping up food and it works really well.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 18, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I use 2 large drum sieves for seed separation and it leaves me with nicely ground bud and lots of it.


Got a pic? I don't know what that is...


----------



## dstroy (Jan 18, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Got a frigging busted pipe in the wall from the 14 degree weather yesterday. We have the wall boards off and see the break. Easy fix but we waiting till the weather at least reaches freezing to go out and fix it. Maybe in a few hours. Hopefully after today the weather in the teens will pass and we get to normal winter. It's not suppose to get this cold this far south.


Let them faucets drip a little, no more worries. Sorry you got a busted pipe, those suck.


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 18, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Let them faucets drip a little, no more worries. Sorry you got a busted pipe, those suck.


had the faucets dripping, but i guess this one got backed up a little. It's in the back-outside bathroom. Going to pack a little more insulation in the wall when we put it back together.


----------



## dstroy (Jan 18, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> had the faucets dripping, but i guess this one got backed up a little. It's in the back-outside bathroom. Going to pack a little more insulation in the wall when we put it back together.


Damn that really sucks man. Does that side get a lot of wind?


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 18, 2018)

Winds were pretty mild. 2 to 4 mph. it's on the south wall but there is no wind block to speak of.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 18, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Years ago, like a decade, when I was full of piss and vinegar, and had 100 or more residential accounts. And believe me when I say I brought up the issue. Blast dog shit across your face at 70mph, you'll let know whats up
> 
> Not an issue now days, I've got mostly commercial contracts that usually come with the owners well maintained property, in really nice neighborhoods
> 
> ...


If I was hiring a professional, I'd definitely check Yelp -- and I bet I'm not alone. 
If you are listed on Yelp and never read what customers say about your business, you are a fool.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Got a pic? I don't know what that is...


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 18, 2018)

Got enough seeds?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 18, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4075086


Thanks! I didn't realize that you breed your own seeds. 
I've been thinking about making some F1s just for fun...


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 18, 2018)

I'm going to try and make some seeds from my auto GDP this year. I got them on sale but screw that price if i can make my own every year. Got some Tiresias Mist but Damn that shit is expensive, Looking for a cheeper alternative without making my own CS generator.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> If I was hiring a professional, I'd definitely check Yelp -- and I bet I'm not alone.
> If you are listed on Yelp and never read what customers say about your business, you are a fool.


if i were just starting out, maybe id care about yelp. guess im a fool

One or two shit holes wont sully my rep

thanks for your concern though.

yelp, lol


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've been known to give away joints here and there...


I haven't rolled a joint in years, I have a little fossilized walrus ivory bowl that I've had for 25 years or so


----------



## lokie (Jan 18, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4075086


That's like panning for gold.

*Cyclone Gold Sieves*














I still use this. Circa 1970s









The print reads "dr. clean you don't have to be patient anymore"

Not so much for seeds nowadays, but for the fine sift.
Good for most smoking needs.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 18, 2018)

had to go to court today (minor shit, no worries) and of course i got up to frozen pipes, so had to go to court needing a shower and a shave...and the funniest thing was i wasn't even close to the scruffiest looking person there....these people looked like extras from "night court"....a fat ugly couple that was very affectionate to each other.....and i kept hearing something that sounded like a squirrel chittering coming from them....still trying to figure out wtf that was.
some lady out in the hall with two squalling kids, waiting for her boyfriend to get done......
a bunch of "lawyers" representing themselves....which means they were wasting everyone's time trying to bullshit the judge, who wasn't even slightly amused by them.
and i got out just in time to sweet talk a meter...woman...(i aint callin a 4 foot 9, 350 lbs. 40ish wombat a "maid" ) out of a parking ticket.....but now she has my phone number.....wish i knew how to type an emote for shuddering


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Dog shit is the worst


This is worse on more than one level.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 18, 2018)

dangledo said:


> if i were just starting out, maybe id care about yelp. guess im a fool
> 
> One or two shit holes wont sully my rep
> 
> ...


Your success speaks for itself, but listening to customers is always a good idea IMHO.


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 18, 2018)

Want us to write a Yelp review for you?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 18, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> This is worse on more than one level.


Hmm... there might be some human bits in that poop!


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 18, 2018)

I'll even say he cleaned up all the dog crap for me!


----------



## dstroy (Jan 18, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> This is worse on more than one level.


I’ve never smelled lion shit before, I’ll take your word on it. Lol


Car got sprayed by a cheetah on one of those drive through safaris, no doo doo though.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 18, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> I'll even say he cleaned up all the dog crap for me!


I'd put it in the contract and charge by the pound for scooping poop. 
Turn that dog shit into gold!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2018)

dstroy said:


> I’ve never smelled lion shit before, I’ll take your word on it. Lol
> 
> 
> Car got sprayed by a cheetah on one of those drive through safaris, no doo doo though.


A skunk with the trots once unloaded on me. I was 13 I think, and mama was visiting the house of a friend who cared for sick&injured wildlife for Audubon.

Skunk soft-serve smelled bad. Not skunky, just sick-crappy.
My hurl moment came during a camping trip. Th place the tent stake had to go was the burial site for old dog poo. It had fermented into a foamy mess with maggots. ~hurl~


----------



## dangledo (Jan 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Your success speaks for itself, but listening to customers is always a good idea IMHO.



you're right. I liken the people of which I speak of as the people who go to a restaurant, eat 80%, then complain it wasn't good enough. 

I absolutely bend over backwards for these commercial accounts. I'm not as arrogant as my replies may have made me out to be

No one is shy about calling to complain. So I indeed hear what they have to say, and listen closely.

I'm probably in the best spot I've been. I do whatever it takes, even when I get a 3 am phone call asking if we'll be there to push snow. 



Chunky Stool said:


> I'd put it in the contract and charge by the pound for scooping poop.
> Turn that dog shit into gold!



I've even considered this

The poo crew


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 18, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4075086


holy crap, now that some seeds........


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 18, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Got a frigging busted pipe in the wall from the 14 degree weather yesterday. We have the wall boards off and see the break. Easy fix but we waiting till the weather at least reaches freezing to go out and fix it. Maybe in a few hours. Hopefully after today the weather in the teens will pass and we get to normal winter. It's not suppose to get this cold this far south.


sorry to hear that dude, i had one too on the last cold snap, right behind the washer, great thing i had all the supplies to fix it. Haven't checked after this round yet though.....

it's not suppossed too......we gonna hit 70 by sunday...bbq weather.....


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 18, 2018)

I have hamburgers in the freezer to thaw and throw on the pit in a few days... hopefully. We running out of food, haven't been to the grocery yet this month too darn cold to go out.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 18, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> I have hamburgers in the freezer to thaw and throw on the pit in a few days... hopefully. We running out of food, haven't been to the grocery yet this month too darn cold to go out.


we hit the store right before everything hit....think i still have some carnitas, and some cornish hens in the freezer.....

look at the smoker this morning, looked like it exploded, only had it for 4 yrs, think the rust finally won.....gonna get a new one this weekend


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 18, 2018)

Just checked.... we should be 66 to 67 sunday.... getting back to normal winter temperatures. My roommate just went down the street with his drinking buddy to see if he had a couple of couplings. we have the pipe and glue.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 18, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Just checked.... we should be 66 to 67 sunday.... getting back to normal winter temperatures. My roommate just went down the street with his drinking buddy to see if he had a couple of couplings. we have the pipe and glue.


killer, we should be over the hump.....think if i'm right we'll have one more cold blast, then its planting season for the garden


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 18, 2018)

I'm going to start my Auto GDP indoors about mid March. Weather should be nice in about three weeks later when they will be ready to go out. Going to start my photo's about April to go in the ground May. The light schedule should be just right about that time.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 18, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> I'm going to start my Auto GDP indoors about mid March. Weather should be nice in about three weeks later when they will be ready to go out. Going to start my photo's about April to go in the ground May. The light schedule should be just right about that time.


for me down here late feb to early march...i usually wait till the last freeze, give it a week after and it should be golden timing, just can't go past May into June cause the south wind comes and the humidity and the heat come....wish i still had a place down along the coast line


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 18, 2018)

Yeah it gets into the upper 90's here easy too. I have a little plot close by so I can tend and water easily. I'm just concerned with the timing of the light schedule. Don't want my photo plants to start flowering too early. I think mid May should be perfect.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 18, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> This is worse on more than one level.


that could still be dog shit....as in he ate your dog....and you're next


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 18, 2018)

dangledo said:


> I liken the people of which I speak of as the people who go to a restaurant, eat 80%, then complain it wasn't good enough.


This is an important concept. 
The customer is NOT always right. 
I have seen first-hand exactly what you described. In this case, the manager had few options because the place was packed and he didn't want to make a huge scene. He comped everything -- even the margaritas, just to get them out. 
In hindsight, his strategy could backfire. What if other people see this go down and think they can get free meals plus drinks just by complaining about nothing? 
I felt sorry for the guy. 
Not sure what I would have done.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 18, 2018)

I've actually got a restaurant story from last weekend that ended badly in a completely different way. 
My wife's hairdresser recently opened a restaurant so we went to check it out. The food was OK, but I swear the bread they used for my sandwich had been microwaved. 
The beer was fine but could have been colder. 
But what it really needed was to NOT have a giant sliver of fucking glass in the bottom of the glass! It was very thin, wide, and sharp. Crescent shaped about the width of a quarter. 
Good thing I wasn't chugging my fucking beer! Glass doesn't show up in x-rays! 
So I pointed this out to the OWNER, who apologized profusely. Then she went to speak with our server and I assumed she was comping everything -- or at least the beer-o-death. 
Nope. 
She disappeared and our check was full retail. 
I wanted to bitch, but my wife felt sorry for her so we just paid it & left. 
WTF?
Sorry for *HER*?
I'm the one who almost died...


----------



## charface (Jan 18, 2018)

Speaking of wild kingdom 
I got semi punked by a bird today.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 18, 2018)

charface said:


> Speaking of wild kingdom
> I got semi punked by a bird today.


Ahhh he must have been really hungry


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Rolling can be tedious for sure. That's why I prefer to do large batches. It's not uncommon to sit down and twist 30+ while watching TV.
> Grinding takes as much time as rolling. Consistent texture is the key to a good joint.
> 
> Anyone know where to buy a BIG grinder? I didn't see any on Amazon.
> Mine is made for small quantities...


Man I could never have 30 prerolled, talk about chainsmoking..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 18, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Man I could never have 30 prerolled, talk about chainsmoking..


A cache of prerolls is nice to have on hand. I went to see Star Wars at the IMAX downtown and just grabbed a handful for the road. Got us fucked up before & after the movie and I gave away what was left.
The same thing has happened with last minute fishing trips. Just grab some doobs and go!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 18, 2018)

I'm pretty sure I've posted pics of at least 50 in a pile on a paper plate. 
I've rolled thousands.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> A cache of prerolls is nice to have on hand. I went to see Star Wars at the IMAX downtown and just grabbed a handful for the road. Got us fucked up before & after the movie and I gave away what was left.
> The same thing has happened with last minute fishing trips. Just grab some doobs and go!


I'm picking up what you're putting down, I don't like rolling either. I just know me. Lol. My girl always asks, how many did you roll? This one I'll do prerolls if I'm going somewhere, most places we go (family/friends) we are the only smokers, so having it ready is the way to go.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 18, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I'm picking up what you're putting down, I don't like rolling either. I just know me. Lol. My girl always asks, how many did you roll? This one I'll do prerolls if I'm going somewhere, most places we go (family/friends) we are the only smokers, so having it ready is the way to go.


It's automatic after you've done it a zillion times. 
But seriously, it's easy if you pay attention. 
There are two things that are key:
1) Use a machine that is wider than your papers and fill it completely. Then you can easily adjust them if they are too hard or soft. 
2) A consistent texture is essential for a good burn, so a grinder is highly recommended. I like the kind that do NOT have holes that let the weed fall into a storage chamber. They are OK if that's all you've got, but I like to have complete control over granularity. If your weed is too sticky for the grinder, let it dry out for a day then give it a medium grind before rolling.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's automatic after you've done it a zillion times.
> But seriously, it's easy if you pay attention.
> There are two things that are key:
> 1) Use a machine that is wider than your papers and fill it completely. Then you can easily adjust them if they are too hard or soft.
> 2) A consistent texture is essential for a good burn, so a grinder is highly recommended. I like the kind that do NOT have holes that let the weed fall into a storage chamber. They are OK if that's all you've got, but I like to have complete control over granularity. If your weed is too sticky for the grinder, let it dry out for a day then give it a medium grind before rolling.


I agree, however I smoke almost exclusively cigarillos so that takes a bit longer. Bout 4 minutes


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 18, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I agree, however I smoke almost exclusively cigarillos so that takes a bit longer. Bout 4 minutes


That's pricey!
I pay $1.36 + tax for 100 papers.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> That's pricey!
> I pay $1.36 + tax for a 100 papers.


Indeed it is  And probably the worst for my lungs..


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jan 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's automatic after you've done it a zillion times.
> But seriously, it's easy if you pay attention.
> There are two things that are key:
> 1) Use a machine that is wider than your papers and fill it completely. Then you can easily adjust them if they are too hard or soft.
> 2) A consistent texture is essential for a good burn, so a grinder is highly recommended. I like the kind that do NOT have holes that let the weed fall into a storage chamber. They are OK if that's all you've got, but I like to have complete control over granularity. If your weed is too sticky for the grinder, let it dry out for a day then give it a medium grind before rolling.


 I've always liked a roller the same width as the papers. Fill it evenly from end to end, then when you take it out, just pinch a little out of one end and twist it. I've used a short piece of dowel and a hair drier to stretch out the vinyl, or whatever it is, in my roller. Almost doubled the size, fits right around a g per joint now. I'd like to find one that rolls em fatter, but not a blunt/ cone roller, just fat joints. 
I bought one of the sharpstone crank grinders 5 years ago, maybe? One of the better grinders I've put my hands on. IDK what they're like now, but as a machinist I can say this one was made to tighter tolerances than most. Everything fits tight, the threads aren't loose and it has blades, not spikes, that don't have huge gaps so they shear instead of tearing or jamming. I'd say skip the kief screens, if you're grinding anything sticky they just plug up.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 18, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I've always liked a roller the same width as the papers. Fill it evenly from end to end, then when you take it out, just pinch a little out of one end and twist it. I've used a short piece of dowel and a hair drier to stretch out the vinyl, or whatever it is, in my roller. Almost doubled the size, fits right around a g per joint now. I'd like to find one that rolls em fatter, but not a blunt/ cone roller, just fat joints.
> I bought one of the sharpstone crank grinders 5 years ago, maybe? One of the better grinders I've put my hands on. IDK what they're like now, but as a machinist I can say this one was made to tighter tolerances than most. Everything fits tight, the threads aren't loose and it has blades, not spikes, that don't have huge gaps so they shear instead of tearing or jamming. I'd say skip the kief screens, if you're grinding anything sticky they just plug up.


Stretching the vinyl is an interesting idea! 
I've been trimming the papers so they hit the adhesive just right with little or no overlap. Gotta get it lined up straight or you're fucked. 
Not sure how many of those little rollers I've gone through. Eventually the vinyl starts splitting on the edges. 
I like the blue & red one but don't remember who makes it. 
Guess I could get off my fat ass and go look... 



Or not.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jan 18, 2018)

I figured I'd start tackling the leaky faucets around the house today. The bathroom sink needs, new cartridges, it might be worth just replacing the whole faucet. The tub, and I'm pretty sure the mud room sinks, faucets, etc. are vintage 40/50s and original to the house. The sinks easy, just rubber washers, if I could find them in the basement. 

The tubs gonna be a bitch.

The shower mixing valve is corroded internally and binding up, the hot/ cold handles are corroded on to the shafts, so i can't get into the valves, which I think use simple rubber washers. I soaked everything down in vinegar, hoping that helps. Every since i fixed the bathroom floor, about 2 years ago, the closet door rubs, so that got to me after the 3rd or 4th time going in there and i yanked it of and planed the bottom a little. I found access, through a removable panel in the closet, to the plumbing in the wall. I also found someone's old porn mags, Hustler and Adult Video Entertainment News, lol, from 1988, in the wall. They were stuck closed and together, probably 25+ year old splooge. 

The fucking shower mixing valve is set in what I think is concrete, it' like 80% covered, I guess using straps to secure it in the wall was too much work. WTF? That concrete is tied into the lathing inside the wall, which the tile in the shower is tied into. WTF? IDK how I'm replacing it without fucking shit up. I tried chipping it out, but it's rock hard and solid. My buddies got a hammer drill, I'm going to try, very carefully, drilling around the valve to break it up. Hope that works, otherwise maybe I'll try a grinder. Either way, it's turning into a bigger project than i wanted to deal with.


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's automatic after you've done it a zillion times.
> But seriously, it's easy if you pay attention.
> There are two things that are key:
> 1) Use a machine that is wider than your papers and fill it completely. Then you can easily adjust them if they are too hard or soft.
> 2) A consistent texture is essential for a good burn, so a grinder is highly recommended. I like the kind that do NOT have holes that let the weed fall into a storage chamber. They are OK if that's all you've got, but I like to have complete control over granularity. If your weed is too sticky for the grinder, let it dry out for a day then give it a medium grind before rolling.


Ima gonna go hand roll a lumpy J.


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 18, 2018)

Said J


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 18, 2018)

One of my handrolled cigarettes


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 18, 2018)

Half J


----------



## charface (Jan 18, 2018)

I eventually had to quit it got so bad.


----------



## ANC (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## charface (Jan 19, 2018)

So far managed to do
Fix Sheetrock, paint walls n ceiling and today lacquering the cabinet. 

Next woodwork n floors while we wait on the tup n countertop.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2018)

Nothing, I have accomplished nothing today. Worse if I don't get my ass to the commissary I will be completely out of toilet paper! My dogs all need bathed and I am running on my last roll f'n first world problems, bye


----------



## lokie (Jan 19, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Nothing, I have accomplished nothing today. Worse if I don't get my ass to the commissary I will be completely out of toilet paper! My dogs all need bathed and I am running on my last roll f'n first world problems, bye


Use the dogs. They need a bath anyway.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 19, 2018)

I just got done at one Dr and have another appointment in an hour. All day in the waiting room. I hate going to the Dr.


----------



## ANC (Jan 19, 2018)

We should only ever need to see them for emergencies or first aid.


----------



## charface (Jan 19, 2018)

If you ran any other business like drs run theirs you would have non stop black eyes and eventually be burned at the stake.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 19, 2018)

ANC said:


> We should only ever need to see them for emergencies or first aid.


I agree but my back has gotten worse. I guess its time for an MRI.


----------



## ANC (Jan 19, 2018)

Make sure to go to a neurosurgeon. The other fuckers are mostly chancers.


----------



## charface (Jan 19, 2018)

lokie said:


> Use the dogs. They need a bath anyway.


Reminds me of the bear and the bunny
Taking a shit together.
The bear asked the bunny if he had a problem with shit sticking to his fur
To which the the bunny replied, "no"

Awesome cried the bear as he wiped his ass with the bunny.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 19, 2018)

ANC said:


> Make sure to go to a neurosurgeon. The other fuckers are mostly chancers.


For sure. A neurologist is the one that found my back problem.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 19, 2018)

I accomplished catching up on over 50 pages of my favorite thread. You guys sure do a lot without me.

Then I walked out to the shed I hadn't been in for 4 days.

Power kicked off for a second a few days ago. Totally forgot it would kill shed heater.
 
33° and 2 frozen waters in there. Turned heater back on, set for 60°

I'll wander back out later to see if it's warm yet.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 19, 2018)

So, I was doing a few dabs before the last big snow and I had this brilliant idea to lay out a 12x20 tarp.

Then, after it snows, pull the tarp back and have a 12x20 grassy spot for the dogs to poop on grass, their preferred pooping venue.

And this was a brilliant idea. For a couple inches of snow. A foot of snow over a 12x20 area weighs...guess what?
3600 lbs.

So I somehow managed to pull almost half of that back before I got bogged down.

Then it snowed again anyway on the bare spot.
Back to the drawing board on this idea.

After the thaw, I think I'll try a few smaller tarps that I can handle easier. I'm just trying to help out my dogs. They licked me alot for my effort.


----------



## lokie (Jan 19, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So, I was doing a few dabs before the last big snow and I had this brilliant idea to lay out a 12x20 tarp.
> 
> Then, after it snows, pull the tarp back and have a 12x20 grassy spot for the dogs to poop on grass, their preferred pooping venue.
> 
> ...







Thats some hard work for the dogs comfort. They are fortunate to have you as a pet.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 19, 2018)

Locked myself out of my house with no keys ....rushing to go get lil Inda from school.

FML 

So no car keys and no house keys...




Sure is cold out here on the porch


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So, I was doing a few dabs before the last big snow and I had this brilliant idea to lay out a 12x20 tarp.
> 
> Then, after it snows, pull the tarp back and have a 12x20 grassy spot for the dogs to poop on grass, their preferred pooping venue.
> 
> ...


They need a roof over their bathroom. A nice fire hydrant and a bench for you to smoke at, one of those nice outside gas heaters with a remote ignition and bob's your uncle. If you need any other projects to keep you busy feel free to ask


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 19, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Then it snowed again anyway on the bare spot.


I can't help but lol at this.


----------



## lokie (Jan 19, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Locked myself out of my house with no keys ....rushing to go get lil Inda from school.
> 
> FML
> 
> ...


I have been in a spot similar to that. 

Once upon a time someone named EX changed all of the locks to MY house.

At that point I had several choices. The most expedient choices
were to use the left key,






or the right key.






Since I'm right handed I used the right key and sure enough it granted me entrance,
much to the surprise of the folks sitting in the living room.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Locked myself out of my house with no keys ....rushing to go get lil Inda from school.
> 
> FML
> 
> ...


Ouch isn't it past time for lil indas first class on lock picking?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 19, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Locked myself out of my house with no keys ....rushing to go get lil Inda from school.
> 
> FML
> 
> ...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 19, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Locked myself out of my house with no keys ....rushing to go get lil Inda from school.
> 
> FML
> 
> ...


At least you have wifi. : )


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


>


LOL I'd forget which f'n rock it was!


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 19, 2018)

Well folks. Got all the busted pipes fixed, It was the ones leading to the toilet and washing machine that weren't running during the night. Just have to put the wall panels back up tomorrow. At least they predicting temps in the 70's for tomorrow. Normal winter temps for around here. Anyway thanks for following. SMOKE one if you have one.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Well folks. Got all the busted pipes fixed, It was the ones leading to the toilet and washing machine that weren't running during the night. Just have to put the wall panels back up tomorrow. At least they predicting temps in the 70's for tomorrow. Normal winter temps for around here. Anyway thanks for following. SMOKE one if you have one.


Did you insulate them so you won't have to do it again?


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 19, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Did you insulate them so you won't have to do it again?


We have extra insulation we plan to put in the walls. Just have to make that 45 mile run into town again tomorrow to buy staples. We live in the boonies out here. The weather is on now and they predicted normal 'cool' temperatures for the next week. means sleeping in T-shirts and shorts again.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 19, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


>


If you loose the key it still works on windows.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 19, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Ouch isn't it past time for lil indas first class on lock picking?


You have no clue how funny we just laughed at that Annie.....I'm actually really good at picking locks ...idk why but as a kid I'd steal my moms and my sis bobby pins and bend em up to defeat locks ....so lil Inda is actually trying to learn on my gun box ...LOL


BarnBuster said:


>


That's what sucks ....I keep a spare but I used it Christmas Day and it's still on my piano ....SMH 


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> At least you have wifi. : )


Swear to God I sat on the porch and watched videos on wifi waiting for momma to bring Keyes and my sis in law to drop off lil Inda ....lol 


That was my only comfort ....my porch and WIFI


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 19, 2018)

Lil Inda is home safe ....and I didn't pick my front door because I only had a 15 min wait for Keyes ....


----------



## lokie (Jan 19, 2018)

Bareback said:


> If you loose the key it still works on windows.


lol

It would be my luck that a burglar would use "that rock" to open my windows.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 19, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> We have extra insulation we plan to put in the walls. Just have to make that 45 mile run into town again tomorrow to buy staples. We live in the boonies out here. The weather is on now and they predicted normal 'cool' temperatures for the next week. means sleeping in T-shirts and shorts again.


Uhmm, I live in the North & sleep in the "Raw" nightly (check my surveillance footage for confirmation).

People still sleep in clothes?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Uhmm, I live in the North & sleep in the "Raw" nightly (check my surveillance footage for confirmation).
> 
> People still sleep in clothes?


Meh, clothes, over rated


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 19, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So, I was doing a few dabs before the last big snow and I had this brilliant idea to lay out a 12x20 tarp.
> 
> Then, after it snows, pull the tarp back and have a 12x20 grassy spot for the dogs to poop on grass, their preferred pooping venue.
> 
> ...


Lol.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 19, 2018)

So I need something bigger than my 2x2x4 cab. I have an extra refrigerator doing nothing. I'm thinking the bottom part would be great for a 175 watt unit farm led light. The top part I could use for seedlings or clones. I was at a thrift store the other day and found a box of 12 volt laptop chargers perfect for strip leds for a dollar a piece. Ive used them before and they work great.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 19, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> People still sleep in clothes?


Not me. Never have.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 19, 2018)

Just finished watching this video and I liked it


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 19, 2018)

Still battling these fucking cigarettes. I'm actually surprised TBH, not as easy as I thought to kick.



Nite everyone...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 19, 2018)

/


Indacouch said:


> Still battling these fucking cigarettes. I'm actually surprised TBH, not as easy as I thought to kick.
> 
> 
> 
> Nite everyone...


Take it from a guy was addicted for too long.
Pitch the fuckers out of the truck window when you want one.
When you can't stand it, buy a pack & after you finish one pitch that pack out too.

Seriously - that shit is hard to kick but the $$ will talk to you my friend.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 19, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Uhmm, I live in the North & sleep in the "Raw" nightly (check my surveillance footage for confirmation).
> 
> People still sleep in clothes?


I do, tshirt and shorts, can get clothes on in 10 secs and go to war in under 30


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 19, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I do, tshirt and shorts, can get clothes on in 10 secs and go to war in under 30


I'm into sweat pants and with a 1911 (Crimson trace equipped) in less than 15 seconds.

+ I have a 160 lb dog at the ready.

Go!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 19, 2018)

110 lb GS, 1911 at bed stand, about 30 ft to front door, 2 rifles and .357, and two 12 g along the way; oh yeah assorted knives and a rack of swords/battleaxes from history


----------



## charface (Jan 19, 2018)

I sleep naked, 
Anyone coming through my door is gonna be awash in balls.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 19, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> 110 lb GS, 1911 at bed stand, about 30 ft to front door, 2 rifles and .357, and two 12 g along the way; oh yeah assorted knives and a rack of swords/battleaxes from history


Freakin modern day Conan.
+


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 19, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm into sweat pants and with a 1911 (Crimson trace equipped) in less than 15 seconds.
> 
> + I have a 160 lb dog at the ready.
> 
> Go!


Did I mention the puppy that is required to wake up dad and the sleeping behemoth?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 19, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Did I mention the puppy that is required to wake up dad and the sleeping behemoth?


I like that lil dude, how's he doing? Are you being subjected to hound baying yet?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 19, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> 110 lb GS, 1911 at bed stand, about 30 ft to front door, 2 rifles and .357, and two 12 g along the way; oh yeah assorted knives and a rack of swords/battleaxes from history


The last time I heard the word battleaxe, I was over hearing an argument between my aunt and her her mother-in-law (my grandmother) and I was about 10.

It was a very colorful argument.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 19, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> The last time I heard the word battleaxe, I was over hearing an argument between my aunt and her her mother-in-law (my grandmother) and I was about 10.
> 
> It was a very colorful argument.


Then granny must have been formidable, battleaxes are horribly brutal weapons. I have a matched set of these, the Frank axe/ Francisca


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 20, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Did I mention the puppy that is required to wake up dad and the sleeping behemoth?


I like the dynamic of an "alert dog" in the family. I had a Rottweiler for years then added a adult rescue Doberman into the mix. It didn't take long before the Rott would sleep thru just about anything until the Dobe had just the right tone to his bark/yelp/whine/snort, then the Rott would come alive. (This all goes out the window for can opener rattle and potato chip bag crinkle, of course  )


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 20, 2018)

Just got woke up by my driveway sensor .....black double cab parked blocking my gates ....it's been about 25 minutes and it's just sitting there ....I'm more concerned for my elderly neighbor than anything ....sheriff is on the way out to see what's up .....Hector back for more maybe?

Il post if anything fun happens ....pretty strange though


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Just got woke up by my driveway sensor .....black double cab parked blocking my gates ....it's been about 25 minutes and it's just sitting there ....I'm more concerned for my elderly neighbor than anything ....sheriff is on the way out to see what's up .....Hector back for more maybe?
> 
> Il post if anything fun happens ....pretty strange though


Did anything come of it?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 20, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Did anything come of it?


you know he's just fine, but...


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> you know he's just fine, but...
> 
> View attachment 4076049


Oh yes but the stories of how he got to be fine are golden! I guess it would have been more honest to simply say, "Please tell me a story." I'm still a kid LOL


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 20, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Just got woke up by my driveway sensor .....black double cab parked blocking my gates ....it's been about 25 minutes and it's just sitting there ....I'm more concerned for my elderly neighbor than anything ....sheriff is on the way out to see what's up .....Hector back for more maybe?
> 
> Il post if anything fun happens ....pretty strange though


Driveway sensor?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Driveway sensor?
> 
> View attachment 4076104


Now that's a dog that deserves a heated gazebo!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 20, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> 110 lb GS, 1911 at bed stand, about 30 ft to front door, 2 rifles and .357, and two 12 g along the way; oh yeah assorted knives and a rack of swords/battleaxes from history


 Got these?


----------



## ANC (Jan 20, 2018)

charface said:


> I sleep naked,
> Anyone coming through my door is gonna be awash in balls.


Slap em with a pound of dick.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 20, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I like that lil dude, how's he doing? Are you being subjected to hound baying yet?


You know it - the little dude has vocals that remind me of my childhood - my Dad raised a couple of litters & traded many for rifles & cash.
The little dude is such a lover though - he was supposed to be Mrs. GWN's pup but he's attached to my hip & won't leave me for anything.
I'm kinda in love with him. : )

As for the baying, uhmmm that would be a yep.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 20, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Did anything come of it?


Boring Annie .....just a stolen rig stashed for later I'm guessing....my neighbors husband was fire chief in our area ....so I can get cops out pretty fast using Non emergency and her last name.....nice truck though.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Got these?


LOL Vato tactical! I just saw that.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 20, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Driveway sensor?
> 
> View attachment 4076104


Lol, I have a few sensors inside black 6" pipe hidden in the bushes around the house .....the pipe is just to make the beam more directional and only pick up things like ...Bigfoot,people and vehicles.....otherwise every raccoon possum and midget prostitue running around my property would set it off.

I keep the speaker in my house near my alarm key pad ....it's loud as fuck......it works well 

I do have a pup out front .....but he's old spoiled and is a seasonal guard dog now ...lol


----------



## charface (Jan 20, 2018)

My security system is as follows.
Continuing to beg people to shut and lock windows and doors at night. 

Leave a few lights on and a tv
Curtains closed so they have to guess
About if im up or not. 

If they rattle my door or window dog wakes me up. 

Im a legit fucking psycho when it comes to protecting my loved ones
So its for sure gonna be life or death. 

Thats why I get so pissed about unlocked windows. Im the one who has to do the killing at least make it a challenge for the criminal.

Lock the goddamn house so they
Have to trigger the dog with noise.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 20, 2018)

We have a gate at the end of the driveway and another gate between the driveway and house. Both with locks. You'd have to get by both of those without the dogs hearing before even getting to the house. Only two windows are even reachable from outside without a step ladder or piling something up. Both by the front door. One is pretty skinny so you'd probably get stuck and get your face chewed off by one of four dogs. Or all of em.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 20, 2018)

Bubble time 

 
 

KK,GG


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jan 20, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I'd forget which f'n rock it was!


My mother bought one years ago and put it right next to the front post at the base of the stairs . First winter it got shoveled up with snow and tossed. Never found it, so there's a fake rock and key somewhere in the yard or woods around the house. 

Best advice I've heard. Tie a piece of fishing line on a key and look for a low, below waist level, piece of trim or siding that you can just slide it in under from the bottom.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 20, 2018)

charface said:


> My security system is as follows.
> Continuing to beg people to shut and lock windows and doors at night.
> 
> Leave a few lights on and a tv
> ...


They changed the law here. Once someone breaks a door or window to enter your home it is considered lethal force on their part and you can respond with equal lethal force.

Its not fun. I had someone trying to kick my door in one night. Small house. No where to go. I grabbed my shotgun with a 3.5 inch mag buckshot and took the safety off. My heart was pounding. My pit bull broke his cable and chased the guy off. 

I later found out someone broke into the neighbors house that night and stole a bunch of guns and various electronics. I felt bad.


----------



## charface (Jan 20, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> They changed the law here. Once someone breaks a door or window to enter your home it is considered lethal force on their part and you can respond with equal lethal force.
> 
> Its not fun. I had someone trying to kick my door in one night. Small house. No where to go. I grabbed my shotgun with a 3.5 inch mag buckshot and took the safety off. My heart was pounding. My pit bull broke his cable and chased the guy off.
> 
> I later found out someone broke into the neigh its house that night and stole a bunch of guns and various electronics. I felt bad.


My buddy stabbed a guy trying to get in. The dude called the cops on my buddy. 
More to the story for sure but yeah the world is a crazy place. 

When we lived in texas mom woke up with someone in her bed with her.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 20, 2018)

charface said:


> My buddy stabbed a guy trying to get in. The dude called the cops on my buddy.
> More to the story for sure but yeah the world is a crazy place.
> 
> When we lived in texas mom woke up with someone in her bed with her.


That's crazy. Woke up with someone in her bed.

I was deer hunting one time and some guys decide to target practice towards the holler I was in. They were using .22 lr. The bullets were smacking trees and limbs all around me. I got out of my blind and was waving my hunters orange and they kept shooting. Rounds keep hitting all around me. I didn't know what to do. I fired a couple times in the air and kept waving my orange. It got to the point I was really worried about a round hitting me. I fired I to the dirt next to one of the guys. It threw dirt on them
They finally quit and I walked up to talk to them. I told them what dumbasses they were. Some people are stupid


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 20, 2018)

50°! Yay!

Good day to wash them up.
That way it guarantees rain tomorrow, help melt the snow. 60° Monday, won't know how to act.


----------



## ANC (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## charface (Jan 20, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> That's crazy. Woke up with someone in her bed.
> 
> I was deer hunting one time and some guys decide to target practice towards the holler I was in. They were using .22 lr. The bullets were smacking trees and limbs all around me. I got out of my blind and was waving my hunters orange and they kept shooting. Rounds keep hitting all around me. I didn't know what to do. I fired a couple times in the air and kept waving my orange. It got to the point I was really worried about a round hitting me. I fired I to the dirt next to one of the guys. It threw dirt on them
> They finally quit and I walked up to talk to them. I told them what dumbasses they were. Some people are stupid


I remember as a kid going to my uncles for the weekend.
He lived in an orchard. 

As we pulled up you could clearly see assloads of rifle holes in his house
From some dude the night before. 
.I was scared shitless all night.. Also the no firewood so you could see your breath in the house. 
Its a miracle im as ok as i am. 
My adults sucked donkey balls


----------



## dstroy (Jan 20, 2018)

I took the door off the closet in my grow room, and put a zipper door up in its place. Got the carbon filter up, and the humidistat calibrated and ready to go. Mylittledryingcloset (c) dstroy, lite edition. 

Negative pressure in the closet, and no problem keeping humidity at 60% now.


----------



## dstroy (Jan 20, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Bubble time
> 
> View attachment 4076205
> View attachment 4076206
> ...


----------



## charface (Jan 20, 2018)

dstroy said:


> I took the door off the closet in my grow room, and put a zipper door up in its place. Got the carbon filter up, and the humidistat calibrated and ready to go. Mylittledryingcloset (c) dstroy, lite edition.
> 
> Negative pressure in the closet, and no problem keeping humidity at 60% now.


Love hate relationship with those. 
I trip and fuck the zipper up without fail every few months. But they are nice
Other than that


----------



## Bareback (Jan 20, 2018)

Well the weather finally improved enough to go outside. I cut, split and stacked over a cord of wood today and then spent 10 hours at the sawmill. I missed Bob's birthday party and I feel terrible, f-it-all I'm going to shower and go to bed.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 20, 2018)

G-nite my friend.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 21, 2018)

Relaxing Sunday just chillen....tightening up some sloppy trimming on this Bubba for a patient tomo...then it's homemade bacon cheese burger time.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 21, 2018)

Got some breakfast with this dude. His momma had to get ready for an open house. She thinks it'll get several offers today, owners dropped almost 10k to get it sold. She'll be gone all day.

Gonna smoke a chicken and some do some Yukon gold mashed for her tonight, it's her favorite. Till then, this is lil man.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 21, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Got some breakfast with this dude. His momma had to get ready for an open house. She thinks it'll get several offers today, owners dropped almost 10k to get it sold. She'll be gone all day.
> 
> Gonna smoke a chicken and some do some Yukon gold mashed for her tonight, it's her favorite. Till then, this is lil man.
> 
> View attachment 4076862


Ahhh what a cutie, look at him turning into a toddler right before your eyes!


----------



## dangledo (Jan 21, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhh what a cutie, look at him turning into a toddler right before your eyes!


Thank you! Has his mommas pretty green eyes. Already saying mama, dada, uh oh, doggy, and something else we're not quite sure yet. Hand signs for milk, more and all done! Insane I made that lil fella.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 21, 2018)

dangledo said:


> *I made that lil fella*.


His eyes are so innocent 

+ rep to the mechanic.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 21, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Got some breakfast with this dude. His momma had to get ready for an open house. She thinks it'll get several offers today, owners dropped almost 10k to get it sold. She'll be gone all day.
> 
> Gonna smoke a chicken and some do some Yukon gold mashed for her tonight, it's her favorite. Till then, this is lil man.
> 
> View attachment 4076862


That's going to be a heart breaker right there, he's too cute. 

My son and his wife taught our grandson to sign way before he could say a word. Well when he got old enough to start speaking, he would just sign everything and would even argue in sign. So they had a hella time making him use words, anyway me and my wife had to learn to sign just to communicate with him. And now at two and a half you better not say anything in front of him that you don't want him to repeat ( at an awkward time. 

Ohh here is a potty training idea , and a training tip for vehicle maintenance.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 21, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> His eyes are so innocent
> 
> + rep to the mechanic.


It was a tough job and got a lil messy, but someone had to do it


----------



## dangledo (Jan 21, 2018)

Bareback said:


> That's going to be a heart breaker right there, he's too cute.
> 
> My son and his wife taught our grandson to sign way before he could say a word. Well when he got old enough to start speaking, he would just sign everything and would even argue in sign. So they had a hella time making him use words, anyway me and my wife had to learn to sign just to communicate with him. And now at two and a half you better not say anything in front of him that you don't want him to repeat ( at an awkward time.
> 
> Ohh here is a potty training idea , and a training tip for vehicle maintenance.


Ha that's what I said, mom says" no, he'll be a gentleman!"

I'm like pfft have you met his dad.

I want him to grow, mom wants him to slow down. I do too really, he's only small for a little bit, but can't wait to teach him things. Like how to pee on stuff.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 21, 2018)

I'm going to have a bunch of bio char. Burning brush and going to mix the charcoal with old chicken poop and horse manure that been sitting about 3 years. Spread it in my garden. 

  
I only took pics of two piles. I had six to burn.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 21, 2018)

Had deer for dinner. Garden corn and taters. Homemade biscuits and red gravy.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 21, 2018)

I want some venison so bad.. I'm thinking about venison helper now
...fucker!! lol..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 21, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Had deer for dinner. Garden corn and taters. Homemade biscuits and red gravy.
> View attachment 4076935


I made deer chili, scratch cornbread & cabbage/bacon/onions/garlic last night.

It was really good & somehow a couple of friends heard about it so ~ Leftovers? Not so much.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 21, 2018)

Mrs G wants chicken quesadillas for dinner. I said we should add bacon! Then I'm gonna top them with home made salsa and avocado and maybe even sour cream. Do them bitches up! She's gonna make mexican rice too.

And yes @Singlemalt I did my broiled salsa again. I like the char and color that gives it. What I do is chop all the peppers, tomatillos, onions, and garlic. Then I put them in a mixing bowl and add salt& pepper, ground cumin, garlic powder, onion powder, and olive oil. Mix that shit up and spread it all out on a cookie sheet. Slap it on the top rack under the broiler and let it get all toasty. Then blend it up with a handful of cilantro. Sometimes I add water if its too thick.

I know, why add garlic and onion powder if I use fresh? Fresh vs powder taste different to me. So I like to do both and get the full spectrum of flavor. Probably over kill, but my shit goes hard as fuck though. soooooooooo it.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 21, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I made deer chili, scratch cornbread & cabbage/bacon/onions/garlic last night.
> 
> It was really good & somehow a couple of friends heard about it so ~ Leftovers? Not so much.


Lol. Happens a lot here. Family and friends show up to eat a lot.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 21, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Mrs G wants chicken quesadillas for dinner. I said we should add bacon! Then I'm gonna top them with home made salsa and avocado and maybe even sour cream. Do them bitches up! She's gonna make mexican rice too.
> 
> And yes @Singlemalt I did my broiled salsa again. I like the char and color that gives it. What I do is chop all the peppers, tomatillos, onions, and garlic. Then I put them in a mixing bowl and add salt& pepper, ground cumin, garlic powder, onion powder, and olive oil. Mix that shit up and spread it all out on a cookie sheet. Slap it on the top rack under the broiler and let it get all toasty. Then blend it up with a handful of cilantro. Sometimes I add water if its too thick.
> 
> I know, why add garlic and onion powder if I use fresh? Fresh vs powder taste different to me. So I like to do both and get the full spectrum of flavor. Probably over kill, but my shit goes hard as fuck though. soooooooooo it.


My local store was out of ginger recently. I was cooking a soup and my only option was powdered ginger. I usually use fresh but honestly I'm guna use the powder....the broth was way fuckin better IMO.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 21, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> My local store was out of ginger recently. I was cooking a soup and my only option was powdered ginger. I usually use fresh but honestly I'm guna use the powder....the broth was way fuckin better IMO.


That's interesting! I keep my galangal and ginger in the freezer. Great way to keep it from going bad and always have it on hand.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 21, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> My local store was out of ginger recently. I was cooking a soup and my only option was powdered ginger. I usually use fresh but honestly I'm guna use the powder....the broth was way fuckin better IMO.


I cook a lot of Vietnamese food and they love to use ginger and lemon grass. I only use the powdered ginger if I need it in a pinch. I think fresh is so much better on that. The aroma of fresh ginger is hard to top.

But I feel you. I do think the powdered stuff is more concentrated. But you just lose that fresh aroma that I love so much.

I don't think I've ever seen powdered lemon grass. But the smell of fresh lemon grass is just as good as fresh ginger. Hard to tell you which one I like more.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 21, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Lol. Happens a lot here. Family and friends show up to eat a lot.


Although it might have sounded like it, I wasn't bitching - I actually really like friends enjoying the food I cook.
I'm not a great cook (like Mom), but I'm not too shabby either (She's where I learned).

I've been working a (dry rub) St Louis style rib rack for the last 3 hours.
A bit of sweet baby rays to glaze it & we're in with baked beans w/ molasses.

I was going to finish it on the grill but we've got 40kt winds & a fkn blizzard going on outside - so the oven it is. : )

 .


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 21, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> I cook a lot of Vietnamese food and they love to use ginger and lemon grass. I only use the powdered ginger if I need it in a pinch. I think fresh is so much better on that. The aroma of fresh ginger is hard to top.
> 
> But I feel you. I do think the powdered stuff is more concentrated. But you just lose that fresh aroma that I love so much.
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen powdered lemon grass. But the smell of fresh lemon grass is just as good as fresh ginger. Hard to tell you which one I like more.


Some of the asian markets out here in LA have powdered lemon grass and you can get it on Amazon. I tried it and was very disappointed in it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 21, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> That's interesting! I keep my galangal and ginger in the freezer. Great way to keep it from going bad and always have it on hand.


I really suck at inventory management - a quick scan through the freezer last week relieved 4 different zip-locks of fresh (ish) Ginger.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 21, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I really suck at inventory management - a quick scan through the freezer last week relieved 4 different zip-locks of fresh (ish) Ginger.


LOL As soon as I see young ginger in the spring I try to find all the left over bags and toss them but sometimes one will sneak by me LOL


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 21, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL As soon as I see young ginger in the spring I try to find all the left over bags and toss them but sometimes one will sneak by me LOL


Ginger is like potatoes in that you can snap a piece off and plant it. Talk about fresh ginger right there. I'll be doing that this spring. Same with lemon grass. 

Both are cheap to buy around here. But as much as I use them it would be cool to have them in my backyard.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 21, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Ginger is like potatoes in that you can snap a piece off and plant it. Talk about fresh ginger right there. I'll be doing that this spring. Same with lemon grass.
> 
> Both are cheap to buy around here. But as much as I use them it would be cool to have them in my backyard.


Yeah I've thought the same thing that and lemongrass. Love to see how that works for you but you know me. I'm a plant murderess.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 21, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> I cook a lot of Vietnamese food and they love to use ginger and lemon grass. I only use the powdered ginger if I need it in a pinch. I think fresh is so much better on that. The aroma of fresh ginger is hard to top.
> 
> But I feel you. I do think the powdered stuff is more concentrated. But you just lose that fresh aroma that I love so much.
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen powdered lemon grass. But the smell of fresh lemon grass is just as good as fresh ginger. Hard to tell you which one I like more.


I've always used only fresh ...it's actually in a Vietnamese pork soup that I make .....I just really liked the broth using powder....but I agree I love the aroma of fresh ginger ....plus getting tiny pieces of it in a light broth soup like that ....I think il try both next time 


 It


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 21, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Although it might have sounded like it, I wasn't bitching - I actually really like friends enjoying the food I cook.
> I'm not a great cook (like Mom), but I'm not too shabby either (She's where I learned).
> 
> I've been working a (dry rub) St Louis style rib rack for the last 3 hours.
> ...


I don't mind it either. I always make extra.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 21, 2018)

WIll do. I have to start all over since I'


Indacouch said:


> I've always used only fresh ...it's actually in a Vietnamese pork soup that I make .....I just really liked the broth using powder....but I agree I love the aroma of fresh ginger ....plus getting tiny pieces of it in a light broth soup like that ....I think il try both next time
> 
> 
> It


Whats the name of the soup you make? I'd love to try it(if I haven't already). I also like bun bo hue, Its a spicy beef and pork soup. But I'm the only one that eats it in my fam because it also has what I call blood jello. I know that doesn't sound good, but it is.





Pho is more popular and I love it too, but bun bo hue is delicious as well. 

If you ever get a chance to try it, go for it.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 21, 2018)

@Gary Goodson 
 

All that talk and I had one more bowl .....surprisingly both my boys love this soup....not my testicles, my actual boys. I literally make it a few times a month when it's cold cause the family loves it.

Fuckin bomb and healthier then .....bacon cheeseburger's


----------



## lokie (Jan 21, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Lol. Happens a lot here. Family and friends show up to eat a lot.


I know that feeling.

Every time we have Korean BBQ it seems the entire free world shows up.






If just one of the kids know its a KBBQ the word spreads faster than
RIU socks spawn and they always bring a heard along with them.

Its usually a fun time for all but I would like to have a peaceful BBQ and quiet evening 
with the Mrs. occasionally.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 21, 2018)

lokie said:


> I know that feeling.
> 
> Every time we have Korean BBQ it seems the entire free world shows up.
> 
> ...


A lot of my friends and family are pushing the wife and I to open a restaurant.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 21, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> A lot of my friends and family are pushing the wife and I to open a restaurant.


You don't know how many times I hear that. Everyone tells me I should open a restaurant. But I feel like If I made the same thing everyday I'd end up hating it. 


Maybe a catch of the day type place? Idk, but I like to switch things up and keep them fresh and brand new. 

My mother in law moved in and her Mexican ass wants to eat only Mexican food. I'm like "Hey you wetback bitch! We don't eat like that around this mother fucker!" I have never seen more tortillas in my fridge than I have now. Sick of this shit!

All weekend I made Vietnamese food. Pho yesterday(homemade) then noodle salad( I forget the name)





But this shit is amazing!


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 21, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> WIll do. I have to start all over since I'
> 
> Whats the name of the soup you make? I'd love to try it(if I haven't already). I also like bun bo hue, Its a spicy beef and pork soup. But I'm the only one that eats it in my fam because it also has what I call blood jello. I know that doesn't sound good, but it is.
> 
> ...


Asian pork and noodle soup


But I changed the name to My Phat Dong ....just so momma has to ask for that ...it's a joke between us ...I hope nobody thinks I'm normal away from here.......wait until you see the message momma left in the refrigerator recently ...I kept drinking her sprites....lol


Il send you the recipe I use when I get home.....in exchange for this blood jello you speak of ....I'm Portuguese ....sounds delightful


----------



## lokie (Jan 21, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> A lot of my friends and family are pushing the wife and I to open a restaurant.


We did that for almost 10 years. Its a lot of hard work
for little reward. 

I'm not sad we opened the restaurant
but if I knew then what I know now I 
would have invested the time and money differently.

Think long and hard before you do and and
watch the help like a hawk they don't always 
have your best interest in mind.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 21, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> You don't know how many times I hear that. Everyone tells me I should open a restaurant. But I feel like If I made the same thing everyday I'd end up hating it.
> 
> 
> Maybe a catch of the day type place? Idk, but I like to switch things up and keep them fresh and brand new.
> ...


Damn that looks bomb AF


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 21, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Damn that looks bomb AF


Trust me, it is. The secret is fresh mint. That gives it this amazingly bright and fresh flavor that is hard to fuck with. Well, that and the nouc cham.





I could literally drink this shit. Or better yet, just take iceberg lettuce and dip it in there. Its fish sauce, lime, sugar, water, red peppers, and garlic. And it's to die for. You use it as a condiment. I just pour that shit all over my noodle salad.


----------



## dstroy (Jan 21, 2018)

charface said:


> Love hate relationship with those.
> I trip and fuck the zipper up without fail every few months. But they are nice
> Other than that


I could totally see myself fucking it up, I hope I don’t 

I manage to get out of bed without falling most of the time


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 21, 2018)

@Vnsmkr Whats up my brother? School these motherfuckers on Vietnamese cuisine.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 21, 2018)

lokie said:


> We did that for almost 10 years. Its a lot of hard work
> for little reward.
> 
> I'm not sad we opened the restaurant
> ...


Yea. I'm more into rental properties.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 21, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> A lot of my friends and family are pushing the wife and I to open a restaurant.


You can open a restaurant but the friends and family will expect the food to remain free. 
J/S.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 21, 2018)

@Gary Goodson and @Indacouch I've gained three pounds and lowered my cholesterol by three points, just reading the last two pages.
Yummy.....


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 21, 2018)

Bareback said:


> @Gary Goodson and @Indacouch I've gained three pounds and lowered my cholesterol by three points, just reading the last two pages.
> Yummy.....


for some reason my cats and dogs are looking like dinner now..lmao!!


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 21, 2018)

never mind ..lol


----------



## 757growin (Jan 21, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yea. I'm more into rental properties.


Best thing I ever did was have other people pay my mortgages and a lil extra every month


----------



## doublejj (Jan 21, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yea. I'm more into rental properties.


There is a huge empty niche up here around all the grow farms for a food truck. These guys are sitting out on these pot farms with pockets full of money and can't leave to get to town. When one of them does get to town they buy enough and come back & throw a BBQ and very one feasts. A roving food truck would make a killing....and then there's the trimmigrants at harvest time...


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 21, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> That's interesting! I keep my galangal and ginger in the freezer. Great way to keep it from going bad and always have it on hand.


I didn't think about that.... Usually my store has shit loads of it ....il have to try that.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 21, 2018)

doublejj said:


> There is a huge empty niche up here around all the grow farms for a food truck. These guys are sitting out on these pot farms with pockets full of money and can't leave to get to town. When one of them does get to town they buy enough and come back & throw a BBQ and very one feasts. A roving food truck would make a killing....and then there's the trimmigrants at harvest time...


No one does that here either.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 21, 2018)

doublejj said:


> There is a huge empty niche up here around all the grow farms for a food truck. These guys are sitting out on these pot farms with pockets full of money and can't leave to get to town. When one of them does get to town they buy enough and come back & throw a BBQ and very one feasts. A roving food truck would make a killing....and then there's the trimmigrants at harvest time...


That sounds like something I'd be down with. The only issue I'd have is that I'm a gun guy and Cali has some fucked up gun laws. All that featureless shit sounds lame as fuck.


But then again, our weed laws are lamer than hell. So i guess there is a trade off.

Weed or guns, not weed AND guns... make a choice or do both and be an outlaw. Thug lif3


----------



## ANC (Jan 21, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> My local store was out of ginger recently. I was cooking a soup and my only option was powdered ginger. I usually use fresh but honestly I'm guna use the powder....the broth was way fuckin better IMO.


You can grow your own. It is a beautiful plant.





Beehive ginger


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 21, 2018)

ANC said:


> You can grow your own. It is a beautiful plant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is, but what is it?

Is that what ginger looks like full grown?


----------



## ANC (Jan 21, 2018)

Beehive ginger. There is quite a big variety of ginger strains, most have very pretty flowers, ranging from white to red. You can just plant a piece of ginger root that you got from the grocer.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 21, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> That sounds like something I'd be down with. The only issue I'd have is that I'm a gun guy and Cali has some fucked up gun laws. All that featureless shit sounds lame as fuck.
> 
> 
> But then again, our weed laws are lamer than hell. So i guess there is a trade off.
> ...


That would be my problem. I'm sure a number of my guns are not Cali legal. 

Though I wouldn't be opposed to getting rid of some for the right job or money.


----------



## ANC (Jan 21, 2018)

If you are allowed alcohol and guns, you should be allowed weed and guns. I know which one of the two leads to worse judgment,


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 21, 2018)

ANC said:


> If you are allowed alcohol and guns, you should be allowed weed and guns. I know which one of the two leads to worse judgment,


Damn right!


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 22, 2018)

I bought some italian sausage and took a nap


----------



## ANC (Jan 22, 2018)

Yep, morning nap was great, now got to sort out insurance paperwork for the bumper that dumb woman reversed into.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 22, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Is that what ginger looks like full grown?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 22, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> That sounds like something I'd be down with. The only issue I'd have is that I'm a gun guy and Cali has some fucked up gun laws. All that featureless shit sounds lame as fuck.
> 
> 
> But then again, our weed laws are lamer than hell. So i guess there is a trade off.
> ...


I look at it this way. 

How often am I involved in heavy artillery firefights? Not very...

How often do I smoke weed? Every 20 minutes...

Easy call for me. But I do love guns.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 22, 2018)

I keep my guns in storage. No biggie.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 22, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> That would be my problem. I'm sure a number of my guns are not Cali legal.
> 
> Though I wouldn't be opposed to getting rid of some for the right job or money.


I had to sell a few before I came from Virginia. It was worth it. I can drive a few hours to Vegas and shoot what ever I want at the range.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 22, 2018)

757growin said:


> Best thing I ever did was have other people pay my mortgages and a lil extra every month


I’ve only rented out to one guy over the years. His name is Bud Green


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jan 22, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> A lot of my friends and family are pushing the wife and I to open a restaurant.





Gary Goodson said:


> You don't know how many times I hear that. Everyone tells me I should open a restaurant. But I feel like If I made the same thing everyday I'd end up hating it.


I know this girl that would hire herself out as a private chef. Rich fuckers would hire her to come and cook meals for their families during the week. She didn't do any large events or catering type deals, no more than 8 people. The meals, usually multiple courses, would be planned ahead of time so she could prep what she could at home, then she'd go and cook and serve at their house. She wasn't full time, just a day or two a week, mostly repeat customers. Always sounded like a low risk way to get into the culinary field. She said it was all cash off the books, usually a couple hundred a week in her pocket for less than 10 hrs of work a week. 
Last time i talked to her she was taking about actually going full time and hiring another person because she was getting too many requests for her services.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 22, 2018)

Date night with Mrs. Stool. 
Lewis Black was awesome!


----------



## ANC (Jan 22, 2018)

Convinced my wife to go to the parent/teacher meeting without me!


----------



## ANC (Jan 22, 2018)

757growin said:


> I had to sell a few before I came from Virginia. It was worth it. I can drive a few hours to Vegas and shoot what ever I want at the range.


Maybe you could send Trump an invitation to the gun range?


----------



## Bareback (Jan 22, 2018)

@ANC have you grown ginger before, if so I have a couple of questions. 

Best season to plant. ( Last frost in March , low 90s by may/ June - mid October, often over a 100f in July- August , first frost in November )

Direct or indirect sun ?

Water schedule ? 

Compact or Sandy soil ?

I'm just curious, I might give it a try .


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 22, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I look at it this way.
> 
> *How often am I involved in heavy artillery firefights? Not very...*
> 
> ...


LOL RIU virtualization of heavy artillery firefights, gotta love this place


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 22, 2018)

LOL I saw that @GreatwhiteNorth


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 22, 2018)

gotta love my wife sometimes.......but never give her a joint with a mix of bubblegum and kush....with my cell phone...lol......

just saw that post i didn't put up


----------



## dangledo (Jan 22, 2018)

Heard some might be interested in opening a restaurant/food truck.

Someone needed cash so I loaned 2500, easily worth 5k give or take. Said 6k new. I know he got his use out of it and has a large electric smoker too. Hasn't mentioned getting it back. Too much longer and it's mine. Bidding starts at 2500, can I get 26.. do I hear 26?



Couldn't find my dog. Checking everywhere I went into the shop and called his name and heard him walking around on the trailer. He was keeping it company. He squeezed under the door that I had left cracked to dry the floors. He was in there most of the day


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 22, 2018)

on a better note

2 plants chopped

one vac sealed and given to the owner

other hanging and drying

all soil recaptured and amended

sold another couple of seedlings

been semi profitable weekend


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 22, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Then granny must have been formidable, battleaxes are horribly brutal weapons. I have a matched set of these, the Frank axe/ Francisca
> View attachment 4075904


i realize you probably don't want to beat the shit out of those, but they designed them so you can throw them, and with a little practice, they'll run along the ground as they spin, going about twice as far as you can actually throw them, and hit about waist high, very effective against a shielded opponent


----------



## ANC (Jan 22, 2018)

Bareback said:


> @ANC have you grown ginger before, if so I have a couple of questions.
> 
> Best season to plant. ( Last frost in March , low 90s by may/ June - mid October, often over a 100f in July- August , first frost in November )
> 
> ...


Yeah. it isn't that hard, plant it in like 80% compost after soaking in water for 3 hours. You can do it in a bucket, heck you can grow them in flood and drain systems.
Best is to grow them between spring and harvest at the end of fall.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 22, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Heard some might be interested in opening a restaurant/food truck.
> 
> Someone needed cash so I loaned 2500, easily worth 5k give or take. Said 6k new. I know he got his use out of it and has a large electric smoker too. Hasn't mentioned getting it back. Too much longer and it's mine. Bidding starts at 2500, can I get 26.. do I hear 26?
> 
> ...


Wife just pointed out that it's his 14th birthday today. Gonna go romping in the timber, and maybe smoke him a couple venison sausages. 
 
Didn't get to smoke my wife a chicken yesterday, so think today is a good day for that, too. 59 out now which feels like summer compared to -20 two weeks ago.


----------



## 420God (Jan 22, 2018)

Woke up to a couple of my cows running around in the road in front of the house. Had to chase them back in and find out where they escaped from. Found a couple trees down on the back fence line.


From the looks of the tracks they were out all night.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 22, 2018)

420God said:


> Woke up to a couple of my cows running around in the road in front of the house. Had to chase them back in and find out where they escaped from. Found a couple trees down on the back fence line.
> View attachment 4077360
> 
> From the looks of the tracks they were out all night.


least they didn't go far


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 22, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Wife just pointed out that it's his 14th birthday today. Gonna go romping in the timber, and maybe smoke him a couple venison sausages.
> View attachment 4077359
> Didn't get to smoke my wife a chicken yesterday, so think today is a good day for that, too. 59 out now which feels like summer compared to -20 two weeks ago.


 I love the spelling. "Brautwurst" translates as "bride sausage".


----------



## 420God (Jan 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> least they didn't go far


Yeah, could've been a lot worse. Only 2 of 40 got out. There's some "wild" cows running around that escaped from a neighbor's farm 2 years ago that no one can catch.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 22, 2018)

catch? shoot them bitches and have a BBQ...they're wild aint they? no season on wild cows that i'm aware of


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> least they didn't go far


----------



## dangledo (Jan 22, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I love the spelling. "Brautwurst" translates as "bride sausage".



Ha nice catch. Didn't even notice that. 

That's how I'll present my member to my wife from here on out.

Thank you


----------



## lokie (Jan 22, 2018)

420God said:


> Yeah, could've been a lot worse. Only 2 of 40 got out. There's some "wild" cows running around that escaped from a neighbor's farm 2 years ago that no one can catch.


Glad you could get them in with minimum trouble.

My dad use to raise Black Angus.

One year a young bull got out and we tracked him down about a mile away.
We could not catch him, so after a few hours my dad called a game warden he knew
and asked if he could help in any way. 

The guy shows up with tranquilizer darts. He was able to get close enough 
to take the shot when all of sudden we hear "YOU NEED TO STOP AND GET SOME MILK"
and the bull was off and running again. 
He was carrying a voice pager or something like that. What we heard was his wife's voice. lol

We chased that bull for about another hour before we were able to corner it.
The good news was we got it on a truck without having to tranquilize it.

I was happy for that because I did not want to have to drag a sleeping bull up into the truck.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 22, 2018)

I ordered all the shortpath distillation gear. Gotta get @cannabineer to come up here and show me how to use the stuff. Hopefully fit in some pop capping too.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 22, 2018)

cannabineer said:


>


LOL tonight is the monthly free member dinner at the club. They are offering $11.00 pitchers of beer. I'm considering inviting my aerobic party friend.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 22, 2018)

i quit drinking a long time ago, used to get pitchers for 5 bucks at the bowling alley, 4 bucks on Wednesday nights

https://www.google.com/maps/uv?hl=en&pb=!1s0x52c8cc1798eae3ab:0xc4fe32fdad8a7fcb!2m22!2m2!1i80!2i80!3m1!2i20!16m16!1b1!2m2!1m1!1e1!2m2!1m1!1e3!2m2!1m1!1e5!2m2!1m1!1e4!2m2!1m1!1e6!3m1!7e115!4s/maps/place/the+bowler+fargo+nd/@46.8394556,-96.7979908,3a,75y,95.73h,90t/data=*213m4*211e1*213m2*211sTTMggnC4yr4AAAQvOY-2Uw*212e0*214m2*213m1*211s0x52c8cc1798eae3ab:0xc4fe32fdad8a7fcb!5sthe+bowler+fargo+nd+-+Google+Search&imagekey=!1e2!2sTTMggnC4yr4AAAQvOY-2Uw&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiS5rqMs-zYAhUujK0KHcYBB7YQoB8I6QEwIQ11.00 pitchers?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 22, 2018)

420God said:


> Woke up to a couple of my cows running around in the road in front of the house. Had to chase them back in and find out where they escaped from. Found a couple trees down on the back fence line.
> View attachment 4077360
> 
> From the looks of the tracks they were out all night.


Up on our farm the neighbor put his cattle out next to our property and refused to fix his fences and the cattle would get out and come to our property. They tore a deer stand down and ruined a feeder. 

I sent him a bill for it. He paid it but still refused to fix the fence. I offered to fix it if he bought the materials. 

I as in my blind deer hunting with slugs. I had some low brass in my bag. His cattle crossed the fence again and ruined my chance at a deer. I shot the lead one in the ads with a low brass and ran them back home.

Got so bad we bought the materials and built a new fence. 

Its more complicated. There were two fences. One ours and one theirs. They sold the lumber and when they cut the trees they let them fall on our fence.

Now I've spent about two grand redoing it. I'm wondering if its worth taking him or the logging company to small claims.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 22, 2018)

420God said:


> Yeah, could've been a lot worse. Only 2 of 40 got out. There's some "wild" cows running around that escaped from a neighbor's farm 2 years ago that no one can catch.


Don't pet the wild cow.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 22, 2018)

that's about the amount of money it takes for me to start contemplating shooting motherfuckers.....guess your neighbor should be glad he's your neighbor, and not mine


----------



## srh88 (Jan 22, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I look at it this way.
> 
> How often am I involved in heavy artillery firefights? Not very...
> 
> ...


Gary trims with his AR


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 22, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Gary trims with his AR


Hope he's loading his own ammo otherwise he's losing money.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 22, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Hope he's loading his own ammo otherwise he's losing money.


My post reminded me of the Simpson's episode when homer gets a gun. He's just shooting stuff to turn it off and on. Pretty funny


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's about the amount of money it takes for me to start contemplating shooting motherfuckers.....guess your neighbor should be glad he's your neighbor, and not mine


Its just money. Not worth shooting someone.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 22, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Its just money. Not worth shooting someone.


Yup.. not spending my life in jail over an amount I'll make in under a week...
Easier to take the loss and use it as a lesson learned


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 22, 2018)

@curious2garden 

Found some (( Big cheesy smile))





I've got everything done for the day. I can't even believe I'm done TBH....Went to Winco and spent ALOT! and got 4 carts full of deliciousness.... paid all the ranch bills, got the groceries put away ....then paid my personal bills...went by the bank .... took both cars down and filled em up with gas ....and I have exactly 2 hours before I have to pick up lil Inda from school.



Nap time


Edit: and took care of two patients 


K, nap time


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 22, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Hope he's loading his own ammo otherwise he's losing money.


Every time I trim I save my brass. lol jk, but I have been saving my brass because I do want to get into loading my own.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 22, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Its just money. Not worth shooting someone.





srh88 said:


> Yup.. not spending my life in jail over an amount I'll make in under a week...
> Easier to take the loss and use it as a lesson learned


I learned my lesson young fronting or loaning $$$, better to be a slight dick and say Nah then ruin a friendship or have to stress on shit.....I do help people out every now and then....but it's never an amount I can't live without ....money or otherwise .....Basically If I like someone enough to front ...it's the bare minimum and I do it with no intentions of getting it back.

I'm not excusing anyone who welches or doesn't pay a debt ....that shits unexceptable and fucked up.....regardless of the amount or agreement..... Only scummy ass mooches do shit like that.

K, really nap time


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 22, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Yup.. not spending my life in jail over an amount I'll make in under a week...
> Easier to take the loss and use it as a lesson learned


Don't get me wrong. The dude is an ass. He needs a good ass kicking. Just not worth jail.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 22, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> That sounds like something I'd be down with. The only issue I'd have is that I'm a gun guy and Cali has some fucked up gun laws. All that featureless shit sounds lame as fuck.
> 
> 
> But then again, our weed laws are lamer than hell. So i guess there is a trade off.
> ...


I'm a cum guy too.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 22, 2018)

My bad, I read that wrong.... 

Did you guys know I overcooked a tri tip yesterday? #@Garygoodson status


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 22, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Every time I trim I save my brass. lol jk, but I have been saving my brass because I do want to get into loading my own.


If I had room to shoot for fun i probably would. My buddy does and saves a lot of money. He also has the patience to sit and do it. Don't believe i do lol.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 22, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> My bad, I read that wrong....
> 
> Did you guys know I overcooked a tri tip yesterday? #@Garygoodson status
> View attachment 4077455


Hey, it happens I bet you still ate the fuck outta that hoe?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 22, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Hey, it happens I bet you still ate the fuck outta that hoe?


Fuck yea, it was bomb..


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 22, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Up on our farm the neighbor put his cattle out next to our property and refused to fix his fences and the cattle would get out and come to our property. They tore a deer stand down and ruined a feeder.
> 
> I sent him a bill for it. He paid it but still refused to fix the fence. I offered to fix it if he bought the materials.
> 
> ...


Send him a bill. If he doesn't pay it go to the court. I would. If you don't it just gets worse. BTW couldn't you have shot that cow and ate it?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 22, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Its just money. Not worth shooting someone.


Many times he only has to think you will shoot him


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 22, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Every time I trim I save my brass. lol jk, but I have been saving my brass because I do want to get into loading my own.


I've got a brass trimmer somewhere in the garage. 
Brass actually stretches the more you use it. 
I think mine even trims the outside of the neck like a lathe to reduce thickness. 

I used to be a gun geek.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 22, 2018)

For the average shooter I highly recommend a concentricity meter. It tells you if the bullet is on the same center line as the case. 
Factory ammo isn't always straight (understatement). 
Well, it wasn't back in the 90s. Maybe it's improved...


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 22, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> @curious2garden
> View attachment 4077437
> Found some (( Big cheesy smile))
> 
> ...


LOL are you sure that's enough ginger?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Send him a bill. If he doesn't pay it go to the court. I would. If you don't it just gets worse. BTW couldn't you have shot that cow and ate it?


I will. He paid one bill. That's to my advantage.

I reckon I could've killed it and ate it.


Singlemalt said:


> Many times he only has to think you will shoot him


He may think that.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 22, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Many times he only has to think you will shoot him


Fuck yeah, I've won so many fights without having to fight. When you tell someone you're going to knock them the fuck out and then ass fuck them while they're unconscious, they think twice. Most of the time...


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 22, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> My bad, I read that wrong....
> 
> Did you guys know I overcooked a tri tip yesterday? #@Garygoodson status
> View attachment 4077455


That looks really good Sunshine. I can't remember the last time I had some decent beef. Tri tip? Ima have to look that one up.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 22, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> That looks really good Sunshine. I can't remember the last time I had some decent beef. Tri tip? Ima have to look that one up.


Thank you, sometimes I find it for 3 bucks a lb... I love tri tip.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 22, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> My bad, I read that wrong....
> 
> Did you guys know I overcooked a tri tip yesterday? #@Garygoodson status
> View attachment 4077455


not bad looking


----------



## dstroy (Jan 22, 2018)

I learned a lot of new stuff today about networks since school started today, but I also learned something about hydro that I hadn't read or heard anywhere before.

Who here has heard that if, when you change your reservoir your pH trends upward sharply for a few days, and then pH trends downward, you should change your reservoir more often?

I want to know if that logic has any merit, or if it's bull from you guys.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 22, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> not bad looking


That was a decent compliment.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 22, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> That looks really good Sunshine. I can't remember the last time I had some decent beef. Tri tip? Ima have to look that one up.


Tri-tip used to be an unknown, hence under utilized cut of beef. It was mostly used as stew/hamburger. Local areas in Calif knew it's potential and would grill it whole. 35 yr ago it was $0.39/ lb. My uncle owned a small grocery store near Yosemite; shortly after I bought my farm he called and was going to be near my area so he'd stop by. Typical Italian family talk: so how is it, what do you do for fun, what do you eat? I told him I grilled lots of TT, "really!?" He said he grinds it and lots of times his meat man would give it to him free on big orders. He brought a bout 8 when he showed up. We grilled up one and he was jacked. I said they made great sammies too. So from then on I never got another freebie, and he included TT sammies in the deli part of his store

Edit: forgot to say it's now typically $6.99/lb, around July 4th it goes down


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 22, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Tri-tip used to be an unknown, hence under utilized cut of beef. It was mostly used as stew/hamburger. Local areas in Calif knew it's potential and would grill it whole. 35 yr ago it was $0.39/ lb. My uncle owned a small grocery store near Yosemite; shortly after I bought my farm he called and was going to be near my area so he'd stop by. Typical Italian family talk: so how is it, what do you do for fun, what do you eat? I told him I grilled lots of TT, "really!?" He said he grinds it and lots of times his meat man would give it to him free on big orders. He brought a bout 8 when he showed up. We grilled up one and he was jacked. I said they made great sammies too. So from then on I never got another freebie, and he included TT sammies in the deli part of his store
> 
> Edit: forgot to say it's now typically $6.99/lb, around July 4th it goes down


Obviously Tenderloin and Backstrap are my favorites, but Moose TT falls in line right after them.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL are you sure that's enough ginger?


Maybe....lol

I bought a bag full, How do you keep it in the freezer?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 22, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Maybe....lol
> 
> I bought a bag full, *How do you keep it in the freezer*?


With a bottle of gin


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 22, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Maybe....lol
> 
> I bought a bag full, How do you keep it in the freezer?


Don't take them to bed to start with!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 22, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I will. He paid one bill. That's to my advantage.
> 
> I reckon I could've killed it and ate it.
> 
> He may think that.


LOL His cows probably taste better j/s


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 22, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Don't take them to bed to start with!


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 22, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> With a bottle of gin


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL His cows probably taste better j/s


I don't even know why he put them there. Its a field with no nutrition. Nothing but sage grass. He has to bring hay even in the spring and summer. 

That's why his cattle keep coming over. They are hungry.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 22, 2018)

I hate you both in a loving kinda way.....lol







Good day gentleman


----------



## srh88 (Jan 22, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Fuck yeah, I've won so many fights without having to fight. When you tell someone you're going to knock them the fuck out and then ass fuck them while they're unconscious, they think twice. Most of the time...


Don't threaten me with a good time


----------



## Bareback (Jan 22, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> My bad, I read that wrong....
> 
> Did you guys know I overcooked a tri tip yesterday? #@Garygoodson status
> View attachment 4077455


I'd eat that and ask for seconds.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 22, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I don't even know why he put them there. Its a field with no nutrition. Nothing but sage grass. He has to bring hay even in the spring and summer.
> 
> That's why his cattle keep coming over. They are hungry.


Shooting them could be a kindness


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 22, 2018)

Almost walking full on ...((YIKES))


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 22, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Fuck yeah, I've won so many fights without having to fight. When you tell someone you're going to knock them the fuck out and then ass fuck them while they're unconscious, they think twice. Most of the time...


They can't tell if you're pretending to be knocked out...


----------



## Bareback (Jan 22, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4077557
> Almost walking full on ...((YIKES))


Dang that boy is too cute...

When my son was little, he had a lot of TMNT outfits. Your Chunker looks so much like him it's unreal.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 22, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Every time I trim I save my brass. lol jk, but I have been saving my brass because I do want to get into loading my own.


i'm soooo fucking done reloading for my auto action guns. Takes forever reloading 308's for my m1a's when we go pop off 500 of them like nothing. My fingers hurt just thinking about all that casing prep. Fuck it. No more.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 22, 2018)

It's not my best work. Still damn good. 

 

Pup loved the sausages


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 22, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4077557
> Almost walking full on ...((YIKES))


Ahhh gorgeous baby blues


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 22, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> i'm soooo fucking done reloading for my auto action guns. Takes forever reloading 308's for my m1a's when we go pop off 500 of them like nothing. My fingers hurt just thinking about all that casing prep. Fuck it. No more.


I never loaded 7.62X39 
Cases of steel core were a little over a hundred bucks -- delivered.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 22, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I never loaded 7.62X39
> Cases of steel core were a little over a hundred bucks -- delivered.


I still hate the thought of shooting cheap ass steel casing rounds out my m1a’s. Never have done it.
But i’m fucking serious. No more reloads for them guns!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 22, 2018)

Until my dumb ass does it next time


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 22, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I still hate the thought of shooting cheap ass steel casing rounds out my m1a’s. Never have done it.
> But i’m fucking serious. No more reloads for them guns!


Not sure how the M1 would handle steel case ammo, but my AK clones would eat that cheap copper-washed Chinese crap all day long.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 22, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Not sure how the M1 would handle steel case ammo, but my AK clones would eat that cheap copper-washed Chinese crap all day long.


I’m sure they can take it. That M1 action is pretty stout


----------



## Bareback (Jan 22, 2018)

I bought my nephew 500 223 steel rounds for Christmas, he burned thou 'em with no problems. I picked 'em up a academy . Don't remember the brand but it was the cheapest thing they carried.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 22, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I never loaded 7.62X39
> Cases of steel core were a little over a hundred bucks -- delivered.


Yep, steel cases are throw-away.

My go-to general rifle is a Springfield 1903-A4 in 30-06 Ackley Improved - she keeps up with a .300 H&H in a short action ~ deadly accurate with 180gr partitian's & her Swarovski optics.
I reload all my center fire fodder except for scatter guns & the AR (she eats too quick + the bits and pieces are so small).
I have other specialty girls, .375 H&H for bear, a hot rod .270 mountain Whitworth for sheep & deer & even a 14" .375 JDJ contender.

Too many choices. : )


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 22, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I bought my nephew 500 223 steel rounds for Christmas, he burned thou 'em with no problems. I picked 'em up a academy . Don't remember the brand but it was the cheapest thing they carried.


Wolf? Russians make steel cartridges for dirt cheap.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 22, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Wolf? Russians make steel cartridges for dirt cheap.


I just looked on their website, they are called " monarch ".


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 22, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I just looked on their website, they are called " monarch ".


That's another Russian outfit, along with Brown Bear. I've not had any probs with Russian ammo, cheap so good for plinking and the range. Drawbacks I've experienced is the powder is kinda dirty so need more thorough cleaning after, and a bit innaccurate for precision work.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 22, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yep, steel cases are throw-away.
> 
> My go-to general rifle is a Springfield 1903-A4 in 30-06 Ackley Improved - she keeps up with a .300 H&H in a short action ~ deadly accurate with 180gr partitian's & her Swarovski optics.
> I reload all my center fire fodder except for scatter guns & the AR (she eats too quick + the bits and pieces are so small).
> ...


 I am a big fan of the Ackley concept. My .223 Ack would spit a 50-grainer at 3700 ...wish i still had that gun. Switchbarrel with the other being a .300 Whisper I could never get to do better than a shotgun with a bad stutter. I blame my loads, not the gun.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 22, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> That's another Russian outfit, along with Brown Bear. I've not had any probs with Russian ammo, cheap so good for plinking and the range. Drawbacks I've experienced is the powder is kinda dirty so need more thorough cleaning after, and a bit innaccurate for precision work.


Hell that boy doesn't even aim, he just kinda points and holds it on the bump stop, I'm not even sure he's eyes are open. 
He's a good dude though, he comes by the house when I'm out of town and feeds all my animals. Plus we fish together and ride 4 wheelers. Ohh and golf ( well he golfs , I just loose balls ).


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 22, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Hell that boy doesn't even aim, he just kinda points and holds it on the bump stop, I'm not even sure he's eyes are open.
> He's a good dude though, he comes by the house when I'm out of town and feeds all my animals. Plus we fish together and ride 4 wheelers. Ohh and golf ( well he golfs , I just loose balls ).


Nothing like a good set of loose balls.
I just lose my self in that sensation. 

Edit: Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 22, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Nothing like a good set of loose balls.
> I just lose my self in that sensation.


I know right?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 22, 2018)

I thought I could count on you guys for more support


----------



## srh88 (Jan 22, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I am a big fan of the Ackley concept. My .223 Ack would spit a 50-grainer at 3700 ...wish i still had that gun. Switchbarrel with the other being a .300 Whisper I could never get to do better than a shotgun with a bad stutter. I blame my loads, not the gun.


Rookies..

 g


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 22, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Rookies..
> 
> View attachment 4077666 g


You only got one?
Or are they little?

Besides, big leather is where it's (they're) at!


----------



## ANC (Jan 22, 2018)

The most fun I have had shooting was with a 30-30 pistol. Fucking thing is a cannon.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 22, 2018)

ANC said:


> The most fun I have had shooting was with a 30-30 pistol. Fucking thing is a cannon.


If you ever get the chance try one of these girls. The 4" is a bear defense pistol and nothing more. Bbl is too short for hunting & it kicks like you can't believe.
Jerry is shooting 300 gr slugs, I reload with 440 gr hard cast lead with a gas check & they kick much harder + the flash is blinding at night.

It is really not the most fun or comfortable thing you've ever done I promise.






Edit: Note that the vid was filmed in HD so if your internet connection is not lightning fast you may want to take it out of HD to avoid the delay's.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 22, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You only got one?
> Or are they little?
> 
> Besides, big leather is where it's (they're) at!
> ...


I got the whole setup


----------



## ANC (Jan 22, 2018)

Growing up we were family friends with a gun nut. He had everything from .22 carabine to front loaders, even those guns with the metal bit in the but that you cock like in the western films.
He would pick me up at home and we'd go shoot a few thousand rounds of whatever ammo he loaded or bought that day. 

I always enjoyed the 30 30 though, had a nice scope on too. You could turn large waterbirds into a plume of feathers at 300m.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 22, 2018)

srh88 said:


> I got the whole setup
> View attachment 4077676


Hopefully no one lights a match around that suit.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 22, 2018)

ANC said:


> Growing up we were family friends with a gun nut. He had everything from .22 carabine to front loaders, even those guns with the metal bit in the but that you cock like in the western films.
> He would pick me up at home and we'd go shoot a few thousand rounds of whatever ammo he loaded or bought that day.
> 
> I always enjoyed the 30 30 though, had a nice scope on too. You could turn large waterbirds into a plume of feathers at 300m.


The old 30-30 is a cool round but by today's standards it's pretty anemic - I took a nice Moose (& my longest shot on game with a rifle) with my Ackley at a lasered 550 yards & its ass hit the ground before his head did. And there are much more impressive rounds out there - the 338 Lazzeroni come to mind.
In the proper platform it is easily a 1,000 yard round.


----------



## ANC (Jan 22, 2018)

Yeah, it didn't have much penetration power but it hit like a shell. We could shoot through steel plates with the .243 that the 30 30 could only knock over.


----------



## ANC (Jan 22, 2018)

It is raining a bit. I went out with a wet cloth to wipe down the car. You get fined if they catch you washing your car.

It looks shit up close but passable from 15 feet. I think there are one or two more showers to come judging by the clouds.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Indagrow (Jan 23, 2018)

When two lanes merge in morning traffic it should act as a zipper..one car, another, you go, I go, he goes, she goes. Not according to Mr. M5 this morning. He thinks that he is to follow the caddy and fuck this nice old lady for thinking otherwise. She has already merged and he is laying on the horn with his arms up. He completely stops so the rest of traffic can see how she has completely fucked up. Its my hero of the days turn who is behind him to drive off the road in a charger and actually around and cut him off.. Peppering him with mud as they accelerate. He's trying to get around him now to let him know how much he has fucked up by going into a pull off. Its my turn I get right up my hero's ass leaving M5 no where to go but to go fuck himself. The look on his face as he disappears in my rearview was absolutely amazing I could see spit landing on his windshield and he's getting yanked back by his seatbelt as he's giving it to me. The best part is no one is letting him in having seen everything happen. My hero is punching his roof in hysterics in front of me I just got my breath back and am ridding high on my way into work. I hope he takes it out on some intern instead of his wife and kids when he gets home


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 23, 2018)

too bad you didn't have some asshole stoppers in the back of the truck


----------



## ANC (Jan 23, 2018)

Had a truck with slightly smaller rocks on the back, on the road yesterday, I just backed off when I saw all the rocks flying and hitting expensive cars parked next to the road.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 23, 2018)

ANC said:


> Had a truck with slightly smaller rocks on the back, on the road yesterday, I just backed off when I saw all the rocks flying and hitting expensive cars parked next to the road.


i did look for an image of p/u truck with a couple of concrete blocks teteering on the edge of the tailtgate but no luck


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 23, 2018)

@Diabolical666 I was zombie driving early this morning and 
 
That's at least half a point homie....


----------



## srh88 (Jan 23, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> i did look for an image of p/u truck with a couple of concrete blocks teteering on the edge of the tailtgate but no luck


About a ton of sand works pretty well if youre going fast enough. Noone wants their car peppered in sand


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 23, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> too bad you didn't have some asshole stoppers in the back of the truck


Ha he never had a chance to get behind me everyone snugged up on each other we where all the asshole stoppers this morning. The dude in the charger was a man amongst men truly the hero in the whole situation. to burntire off the highway onto the snowy muddy dirt and cover this asshole in mud in a clearly garage kept m5 made my heart melt. Hopefully he's on missed connections on Craigslist and we can slap hands later in life


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 23, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> @Diabolical666 I was zombie driving early this morning and
> View attachment 4077828
> That's at least half a point homie....


You must be driving one of those hippy micro buses.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 23, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Ha he never had a chance to get behind me everyone snugged up on each other we where all the asshole stoppers this morning. The dude in the charger was a man amongst men truly the hero in the whole situation. to burntire off the highway onto the snowy muddy dirt and cover this asshole in mud in a clearly garage kept m5 made my heart melt. Hopefully he's on missed connections on Craigslist and we can slap hands later in life


Reminds me of this video


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 23, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Hopefully no one lights a match around that suit.


i was hoping exactly the opposite.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 23, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> @Diabolical666 I was zombie driving early this morning and
> View attachment 4077828
> That's at least half a point homie....


proof that evil takes public transportation......i HATE these fucking things, they do more to fuck up traffic than they'll ever do to make it better......but our wonderful city council doesn't give a fuck about the people that live here, they just want tourists to come and spend more money that they can misappropriate...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 23, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I still hate the thought of shooting cheap ass steel casing rounds out my m1a’s. Never have done it.
> But i’m fucking serious. No more reloads for them guns!


Just run a brass every 8 or ten rounds. I run steel in my AR all the time. 

The brass one every so often swells and cleans all the blow by from the steel as its extracted. 

Though I can see why you wouldn't want to on older guns.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 23, 2018)

all i keep around is an old 38 special revolver, loaded alternately with rat shot and silver tips, if rat shot in the ass won't get rid of you, a silver tip in the head will


----------



## ANC (Jan 23, 2018)

You have a vampire problem?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 23, 2018)

silver tips are unjacketed hollow points, they flatten out into little buzz saws, but won't usually pass through a person


----------



## ANC (Jan 23, 2018)

Yes, you want the silver to stay in the vampires, otherwise, it just pisses them off more.
If any of you load your own ammo, the empty metal cans the gunpowder comes in make awesome targets if you fill them with water and turn the cap on tight.


----------



## dstroy (Jan 23, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Ha he never had a chance to get behind me everyone snugged up on each other we where all the asshole stoppers this morning. The dude in the charger was a man amongst men truly the hero in the whole situation. to burntire off the highway onto the snowy muddy dirt and cover this asshole in mud in a clearly garage kept m5 made my heart melt. Hopefully he's on missed connections on Craigslist and we can slap hands later in life


 

Sweeet justice. God it feels good when stuff like that happens.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 23, 2018)

I found one of my old street bikes ...I can't believe it .....it's all taken apart ATM ....frames been powder coated and shaved .....has all the parts in boxes ......I'm grabbing it for a project bike for me and lil Inda ....might take a few years to put together ......but I'm thinking a slammed, extended swing arm naked street fighter type build ......just to have the bike back is awesome .....just happen to run into an old buddy I use to ride with....who I actually sold the bike to years ago......it's definitely a project, but I've got awesome memories with that old bike .....it's a 89 Yamaha 600 
The blue bike in the pic below ....I sold it because I had the GSXR 750 in the same pic ....my buddy needed a bike to ride.
 
Sold the 750 as well for momma and my sis ....they were both scared I was guna die ....mostly because I had two very good buddies die in accidents within weeks of eachother.....Momma will not be thrilled I'm sure .......But I honestly won't even register it until both boys are much older .....I'm in no hurry to build it ....Should be fun to wrench on with my boys though .....I don't care if it takes 10 years to finish ....just stoked to get the old girl back


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 23, 2018)

I'm giving my ocd a break.
The new park going in will be great for the neighborhood, sadly the now homeless are seeking shelter here.
The little fuccer chewed the ice maker line, ruined the floor, all I can say is


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 23, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The old 30-30 is a cool round but by today's standards it's pretty anemic - I took a nice Moose (& my longest shot on game with a rifle) with my Ackley at a lasered 550 yards & its ass hit the ground before his head did. And there are much more impressive rounds out there - the 338 Lazzeroni come to mind.
> In the proper platform it is easily a 1,000 yard round.


 Except all the Lazzeronis are seriously over bore capacity for powder. I'd hate to have to rebarrel one after 500 rounds fired. 

For 1000 yard work the .338 Lapua (with a long heavy barrel and built on a Nesika Bay or similar benchrest action) would be my go-to ... but not in real life as I am not a fan of heavy-recoiling rifles.


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 23, 2018)

Been having this disk on top of my computer for the past few months and I always wondered what it is. Few minutes ago i decided to pop it in and see what the heck it is. Turned out to be a Five Finger Death Punch mix CD. Now i'm jamming to it.


----------



## ANC (Jan 23, 2018)

My LED light is nearly done. Just did some mental arithmetic. There are about 250 individual parts to the lights excluding the actual LEDs as they came presoldered on the strips.
I wish I could cut my sore fingers off at this point. Now I just need to finish cleaning off the thermal paste and add the driver as well as connecting it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 23, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Been having this disk on top of my computer for the past few months and I always wondered what it is. Few minutes ago i decided to pop it in and see what the heck it is. Turned out to be a Five Finger Death Punch mix CD. Now i'm jamming to it.


that's always good music to listen too.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 23, 2018)

ANC said:


> My LED light is nearly done. Just did some mental arithmetic. There are about 250 individual parts to the lights excluding the actual LEDs as they came presoldered on the strips.
> I wish I could cut my sore fingers off at this point. Now I just need to finish cleaning off the thermal paste and add the driver as well as connecting it.


isn't cutting off your fingers how this started?


----------



## doublejj (Jan 23, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Been having this disk on top of my computer for the past few months and I always wondered what it is. Few minutes ago i decided to pop it in and see what the heck it is. Turned out to be a Five Finger Death Punch mix CD. Now i'm jamming to it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 23, 2018)

anyone else think he ^ looks like Hyde from that 70's show?


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 23, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> anyone else think he ^ looks like Hyde from that 70's show?


needs the Fro


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 23, 2018)

ANC said:


> Yeah, it didn't have much penetration power but it hit like a shell. We could shoot through steel plates with the .243 that the 30 30 could only knock over.


I love a .243. My favorite hunting round. Very flat shooting round. Only about 6 inch of drop at 500 yards.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 23, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> i did look for an image of p/u truck with a couple of concrete blocks teteering on the edge of the tailtgate but no luck


Got a guy around here that does that shit. Blocks and wood.  Open tailgate and nothing strapped down.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 23, 2018)

Made home made chicken and dumplings.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 23, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Got a guy around here that does that shit. Blocks and wood. Open tailgate and nothing strapped down.


I found an extension ladder laying on the side of the highway once. That was a great find. Guy should of strapped it down


----------



## WolfieLee (Jan 23, 2018)

OK now I need a new keyboard... I drooled all over it...Love me some chickin n dumplins, yes sir.!


----------



## Bareback (Jan 23, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Made home made chicken and dumplings.
> View attachment 4078016 View attachment 4078017


I've never been able to get my dumplings to do right. I'm not sure how I'm f'ing them up. I sure do miss mom's .
Your's look delicious, I should stop by for a bowl.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 23, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Made home made chicken and dumplings.
> View attachment 4078016 View attachment 4078017


The only dumplings I've ever seen were golfball size and bigger, weird gooey giant dough balls. Yours look interesting, I'd try those. Once was enough for the others


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 23, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Got a guy around here that does that shit. Blocks and wood. Open tailgate and nothing strapped down.


it's like following the hipster urban lumberjack with the brand new truck, tailgate down, 8 sheets of plywood laying flat w/ no straps just knowing that shit is all going to come sliding out


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 23, 2018)

srh88 said:


> I found an extension ladder laying on the side of the highway once. That was a great find. Guy should of strapped it down


I found a porter cable 20 volt impact the other day on the side of the road.



Bareback said:


> I've never been able to get my dumplings to do right. I'm not sure how I'm f'ing them up. I sure do miss mom's .
> Your's look delicious, I should stop by for a bowl.


You are welcome any time. If you can't make the dough from scratch use canned biscuits. Cut them in pieces.


Singlemalt said:


> The only dumplings I've ever seen were golfball size and bigger, weird gooey giant dough balls. Yours look interesting, I'd try those. Once was enough for the others


I just spoon out little bits of dough. If they are too big I break them up.



Oh. Forgot the cornbread.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 23, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> it's like following the hipster urban lumberjack with the brand new truck, tailgate down, 8 sheets of plywood laying flat w/ no straps just knowing that shit is all going to come sliding out


After I had that wreck in a truck and the battery in the back hit the cab and crushed it in I always strap stuff down.


----------



## WolfieLee (Jan 23, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I found a porter cable 20 volt impact the other day on the side of the road.
> 
> 
> You are welcome any time. If you can't make the dough from scratch use canned biscuits. Cut them in pieces.
> ...


AWWW........ now you just bein cruel...


----------



## WolfieLee (Jan 23, 2018)

Homemade cornbread from the iron skillet! Yum!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 23, 2018)

WolfieLee said:


> AWWW........ now you just bein cruel...


I always make extra.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 23, 2018)

WolfieLee said:


> Homemade cornbread from the iron skillet! Yum!


Yes. With a big slab of butter on it.


----------



## WolfieLee (Jan 23, 2018)

Bareback said:


> 've never been able to get my dumplings to do right.


Hell I never tried... heard/seen too many horor stories...


----------



## WolfieLee (Jan 23, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I always make extra.


 Where you at? I'm on my way...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 23, 2018)

WolfieLee said:


> Where you at? I'm on my way...


KY. Well I was raised there and say KY. I actually live in TN.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 23, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I love a .243. My favorite hunting round. Very flat shooting round. Only about 6 inch of drop at 500 yards.


I have a nice SAKO Forester in .243 that was made in '64 or '65 and is a tack-driver


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 23, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I have a nice SAKO Forester in .243 that was made in '64 or '65 and is a tack-driver


I killed a deer at 475 yards with mine. Nothing special. Stock Remington 700 bolt action.


----------



## WolfieLee (Jan 23, 2018)

And, as to what I've accomplished... getting the water back on in this place since the "handyman" I hired turned out to be a dead beat. Also got the old tankless water heater off the wall and getting the new one put up tomorrow, hopefully.


----------



## WolfieLee (Jan 23, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yes. With a big slab of butter on it.


yup... now that margarine crap


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 23, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I killed a deer at 475 yards with mine. Nothing special. Stock Remington 700 bolt action.


That's a pretty long shot for a .243


----------



## WolfieLee (Jan 23, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> KY. Well I was raised there and say KY. I actually live in TN.


Cool, got cousin from the Cookville area... a bit of a far piece for a S MI flatlander....


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 23, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> That's a pretty long shot for a .243


Not really. .243 is a flat shooting round. My scope zeroed at 150 yards and I held the cross hairs right above the back bone and nailed him right in the heart. 

If you look a the ballistics and trajectory on a .243 round the arc is not as big as a .308 or other big rounds. The arc is small. The drop between say 200 and 600 yards is 6 to 8 inches.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 23, 2018)

I love my 270 ....but it doesn't love me back ....got a bunch of work done on it and new optics.....still have to sight it in.

@cannabineer @Bob Zmuda 


If I had guns that is .......I don't


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 23, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Not really. .243 is a flat shooting round. My scope zeroed at 150 yards and I held the cross hairs right above the back bone and nailed him right in the heart.
> 
> If you look a the ballistics and trajectory on a .243 round the arc is not as big as a .308 or other big rounds. The arc is small. The drop between say 200 and 600 yards is 6 to 8 inches.


I also have a .25-06, now there's a flat-shooting round


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 23, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I love my 270 ....but it doesn't love me back ....got a bunch of work done on it and new optics.....still have to sight it in.
> 
> @cannabineer @Bob Zmuda
> 
> ...


 I had a sweet .270 - Browning High-Wall single shot with the 27 inch octagonal barrel. I am pissed off now thinking I sold it. Leupold scope and all.
But when I remember how it would treat my shoulder, I'm suddenly a bit less pissed ...


----------



## doublejj (Jan 23, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I had a sweet .270 - Browning High-Wall single shot with the 27 inch octagonal barrel. I am pissed off now thinking I sold it. Leupold scope and all.
> But when I remember how it would treat my shoulder, I'm suddenly a bit less pissed ...


Light rifles are fun until you have to shoot them.....


----------



## Bareback (Jan 23, 2018)

I have a sad story to share today. Yesterday when I got to work several people me if I was kin to a hunting accident victim ( we have the same last name and live in the same community ), as I have no living relatives, I said no. Today more people are asking so I do a little research and as soon as I seen who it was, ohh shit I knew the dude real good. He fell from his tree stand and when he didn't show up for supper the family went looking for him and found him under his stand. I feel bad for his folks .

I have some interesting stories of some shady ass shit the dude did but now ain't the time to tell those stories.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 23, 2018)

Yours guys guns are cool and all but I killed a rat with a crutch once. 

Also, I accomplished clearing immigration and customs today. I guess they Still like me. Still not home yet though. 9 hour layover in Detroit. Almost there.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 23, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Yours guys guns are cool and all but I killed a rat with a crutch once.
> 
> Also, I accomplished clearing immigration and customs today. I guess they Still like me. Still not home yet though. 9 hour layover in Detroit. Almost there.


get on I -75 north and get off at the 310 exit.. I'll smoke you out ..lol..


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 23, 2018)

if that's to far you can get off a the 301 exit..


----------



## neosapien (Jan 23, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> get on I -75 north and get off at the 310 exit.. I'll smoke you out ..lol..


Fuck man thanks. But i've now been awake for 26 hours straight and chased the sun across the globe. I am fucking delirious.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 23, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Fuck man thanks. But i've now been awake for 26 hours straight and chased the sun across the globe. I am fucking delirious.


I hear ya.. maybe next time eh..!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 23, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I had a sweet .270 - Browning High-Wall single shot with the 27 inch octagonal barrel. I am pissed off now thinking I sold it. Leupold scope and all.
> But when I remember how it would treat my shoulder, I'm suddenly a bit less pissed ...


I had a browning A-bolt with a Leupold on it too, in 7mm mag. That fucker hurt!
I sold the gun because the cost of ammo is kinda high for that round. Right after I sold it I got into reloading


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 23, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I also have a .25-06, now there's a flat-shooting round


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 23, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> View attachment 4078147



Here's my .22-250


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 23, 2018)

I load 50gn. Nosler BTs or 52gn. Sierra BTHP spitzers in neck-sized only Norma cases

I get the best accuracy with the 52gn. Sierras- the hollow point is for balance, not expansion


----------



## SageFromZen (Jan 23, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Here's my .22-250
> 
> View attachment 4078153
> View attachment 4078154
> View attachment 4078155


Dear Mother of God is that ever gorgeous!!! What's your trigger like? Single stage? Two stage? How many ounce pull? That thing's a Beaut!


----------



## Professional Smoker (Jan 23, 2018)

i've built a brand new malk machine which turns cigarettes into a cigar.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 23, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Here's my .22-250
> 
> View attachment 4078153
> View attachment 4078154
> View attachment 4078155


Nice. That is a pretty rifle.

I'm just not comfortable putting pics of guns on here.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 23, 2018)

Professional Smoker said:


> i've built a brand new malk machine which turns cigarettes into a cigar.


Malk machine?? Is that a Hausa word?


----------



## Professional Smoker (Jan 23, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Malk machine?? Is that a Hausa word?





Singlemalt said:


> Malk machine?? Is that a Hausa word?


Yes


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 23, 2018)

LOL


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 23, 2018)

Possum1 said:


> Probly need to do more research.


Yea. The ballistics vary by chart and depending where the scope is zeroed. For a .243 it ranges from 4.8 inches to 10+ inches of drop at 300 yards. Depending where the scope is centered and will vary by round.

My particular set up and where its zeroed is around 5 at 300. Little of 6 at 400. Not sure on actua 500 yard.

I also know that paper doesn't always line up with real life.

That's a little more accurate of a statement as far as actual drop.


The shot was 475 yards. I held just above the back bone and hit the heart.

I regularly shoot out to 125 yards with a smooth bore shotgun and slugs. If I use my rifled single shot and sabot rounds I'm comfortable out to 200 yards.

I grew up shooting groundhogs out to 500 yards with my.243.

So yea. It wasn't six inches. More like 8.


I know. Rambling. I know that wasn't about doubting the shot. It was my slight exaggeration.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 23, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Nice. That is a pretty rifle.
> 
> I'm just not comfortable putting pics of guns on here.


What guns


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 23, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yea. The ballistics vary by chart and depending where the scope is zeroed. For a .243 it ranges from 4.8 inches to 10+ inches of drop at 300 yards. Depending where the scope is centered and will vary by round.
> 
> My particular set up and where its zeroed is around 5 at 300. Little of 6 at 400. Not sure on actua 500 yard.
> 
> ...


I loved all the unbelievable shots I made growing up at the ranch .....made 100 bucks off my grandpa shooting squirrels one day .....he made the bet ..... I swear I aimed my 22 at least 20 feet up and 5 feet left .....when I went and got the squirrel ....it was obvious the bullet came down at a steep angle ..... I don't kill shit anymore though TBH ....I'd rather watch em do fun squirrel things than kill em ....same with everything else .....and I've killed my fair share of game growing up ....I love to eat it and don't judge anyone who hunts at all ....but I killed a Buck about 6 or 7 years ago and it's just not for me anymore .....now I just target shoot ....my brother hunts enough shit I don't need to anyhow.


I will shoot a pest if I can't run it off though.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 23, 2018)

SageFromZen said:


> Dear Mother of God is that ever gorgeous!!! What's your trigger like? Single stage? Two stage? How many ounce pull? That thing's a Beaut!


The trigger was actually pretty horrible when I got it
I worked it a bit and got it smoothed-up enough that it shoots well but it does take some technique.
Timney makes an excellent trigger for it, if I shot it more I'd consider installing one
The stock triggers on my SAKOs are excellent


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 23, 2018)

Sat down with my guy at the bank today, Thinking of buying another property, it's a nice single family ranch style house. I can get a great deal on it and have been wanting to get into rental properties for some time now. Time to roll a joint and go over my options.


----------



## lokie (Jan 23, 2018)

Today I did laundry.


I made my bed.


Now I'm going to get laid in it.


Good night.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 23, 2018)

Good night all you crazy fuckers

PENIS!!!!!


Lots of plant things to take care of early in the morn.....just got my two lil men asleep .....off I go 


Night


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 23, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Sat down with my guy at the bank today, Thinking of buying another property, it's a nice single family ranch style house. I can get a great deal on it and have been wanting to get into rental properties for some time now. Time to roll a joint and go over my options.


i don't own rental property, but i've been a manager for the last ten years. it can be a pain in the ass. look into how hard it is to get rid of pain in the ass tenants, what you can add to leases, what your obligations are. it's well worth the expense to use one of the better online companies to check prospective tenants out.


----------



## ANC (Jan 24, 2018)

I just completed my lights. Now I have to unhook some of the heavy CMX22 fixtures to hang these. 
Think I'll take a nap first to think things through.


----------



## Fubard (Jan 24, 2018)

I woke up and kept breathing.

That's enough for me any day of the week, anything else is a bonus


----------



## Karah (Jan 24, 2018)

I get a $3 raise today


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 24, 2018)

Off to deliver hapPENIS..


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Jan 24, 2018)

ANC said:


> I just completed my lights. Now I have to unhook some of the heavy CMX22 fixtures to hang these.
> Think I'll take a nap first to think things through.


Caught a chilly sesh @jbay. By luck a bud gifted me a jack h. _Pure_ disp pen day before departure.

No one tried to sell me in cape town.


----------



## SageFromZen (Jan 24, 2018)

Heil Tweetler said:


> View attachment 4078422
> Caught a chilly sesh @jbay. By luck a bud gifted me a jack h. _Pure_ disp pen day before departure.
> 
> No one tried to sell me in cape town.


Gorgeous beach shot. I lived just north of Morro bay in Cayucos for the better of four years. Woke up and looked out a big blue ocean full of porpoise everyday. How I miss the culture.


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Jan 24, 2018)

SageFromZen said:


> Gorgeous beach shot. I lived just north of Morro bay in Cayucos for the better of four years. Woke up and looked out a big blue ocean full of porpoise everyday. How I miss the culture.


Spectacular here, even off season there are some overhead, very light rip, no crowd. Chilly at 68° ish, windy too but i grabbed a wetsuit for the next few days


----------



## ANC (Jan 24, 2018)

Guess the cops are tightening up their work then. I haven't had to buy off the streets in decades.
I have a few contacts I get my stuff delivered from. 

Hope you enjoyed Jbay. I used to do a website for a Jbay guy that had a surfboard company that made wooden veneer boards.


----------



## SageFromZen (Jan 24, 2018)

Heil Tweetler said:


> Spectacular here, even off season there are some overhead, very light rip, no crowd. Chilly at 68° ish, windy too but i grabbed a wetsuit for the next few days


Sounds stellar! Whereabouts are you? I was trying to piece together what beach that is. Nice Lucius quote by the way... that pretty much sums it all up.


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Jan 24, 2018)

SageFromZen said:


> Sounds stellar! Whereabouts are you? I was trying to piece together what beach that is. Nice Lucius quote by the way... that pretty much sums it all up.


That is the beach just south of kitchen windows.


----------



## SageFromZen (Jan 24, 2018)

Karah said:


> I get a $3 raise today


...although that hair-flip/combination/twist baby in red Austin Powers look-alike is creepy as phuck. lololol!


----------



## SageFromZen (Jan 24, 2018)

Heil Tweetler said:


> That is the beach just south of kitchen windows.


Aye! You're a wee ways away from the California central coast. Lolol!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 24, 2018)

Rocking the veggie soup! 

It started with a very strong homemade chicken stock. 
Good & good for ya!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 24, 2018)

Painted this for a math professor that showed me his old dead tattoo.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 24, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4078805
> Painted this for a math professor that showed me his old dead tattoo.


Is the background turquoise?


----------



## ANC (Jan 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Rocking the veggie soup!
> View attachment 4078713
> It started with a very strong homemade chicken stock.
> Good & good for ya!


I like corn, but I get antsy when I find it in other foods. Something to do with the texture and skin.(I also don't like beans and peas)
Like someone would make nice curry or something and then there are corn kernels in. Just wrong. Fuck, there was corn in the Hawaiian stirfry mix I got the other day.

Darkness shrugs and bids the day goodbye.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 24, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Is the background turquoise?


Lol.


----------



## SocataSmoker (Jan 25, 2018)

I remembered my password to RIU again!


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 25, 2018)

SocataSmoker said:


> I remembered my password to RIU again!


Space is the place!


----------



## dstroy (Jan 25, 2018)

I....

ordered a pack of humble pie from GPS


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 25, 2018)

Karah said:


> I get a $3 raise today


Southwest $59. Spring BBQ.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 25, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Lol.


Very nice gradient work.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 25, 2018)

Shit was scattered everywhere. Grabbed some dividers, took half an edible, and got to work. Still have a couple buckets to go through. Took the better part of a day. I get side-tracked too easily. 

Really should've taken a before pic. Absolute disaster. Just need to remember to put shit back.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 25, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Shit was scattered everywhere. Grabbed some dividers, took half an edible, and got to work. Still have a couple buckets to go through. Took the better part of a day. I get side-tracked too easily.
> 
> Really should've taken a before pic. Absolute disaster. Just need to remember to put shit back.
> 
> ...


Of course we have to ask .....what did you scribble out.


I can guess


----------



## dangledo (Jan 25, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Of course we have to ask .....what did you scribble out.
> 
> 
> I can guess



My nickname I was given when I used to race karts

I was kinda dangerously aggressive

It was for show at races. Let em know who they were racing. I rarely won.


----------



## ANC (Jan 25, 2018)

Fuck that shit, I have like 3 of every tool cause I can never find em when I need em.


----------



## lokie (Jan 25, 2018)

ANC said:


> Fuck that shit, I have like 3 of every tool cause I can never find em when I need em.


I feel your pain.

I'm sure Jimmy Hoffa and Elvis are building something in the back of my shed with my tools.
I just don't have the heart to part the Red Sea of shit in my way to take back my whatchamacallit's.

^^^ that or someone has decided they need them more than I do and the tool disappears into a black hole never to be seen again.

Either way it is always an invigorating experience going to shop for TOOLS.

Tools, purses/shoes? It would seem all are accessories that one can never have too many of.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 25, 2018)

SocataSmoker said:


> I remembered my password to RIU again!


Man, you've been gone forever.
How've you been?


----------



## dangledo (Jan 25, 2018)

ANC said:


> Fuck that shit, I have like 3 of every tool cause I can never find em when I need em.


That's why I did it. Sick of looking for shit I just used

3-4 same wrenches hanging on each screw.

Multiples of the same sockets.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 25, 2018)

stayed up late last night smoking wings, got up and went to the bank and the store, came home and did the leaf blowing, then i sat down, got high, and played a game....which is pretty much the plan for the rest of the day, and maybe tomorrow, too


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 25, 2018)

Karah said:


> I get a $3 raise today


An hour? Or just an extra 3 bucks on your check


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> An hour? Or just an extra 3 bucks on your check


Same exact question. I'm really hoping it's $3.00/hr


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 25, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Man, you've been gone forever.
> How've you been?


He must have forgot again ...lol


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 25, 2018)

Oh boy, Chunker discovered chocolate snack pack puddings.


----------



## Karah (Jan 25, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> An hour? Or just an extra 3 bucks on your check





curious2garden said:


> Same exact question. I'm really hoping it's $3.00/hr


$3 an hour!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 25, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4078805
> Painted this for a math professor that showed me his old dead tattoo.


NICE! Are u going to any of the Dead shows? I got ours today.presale.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 25, 2018)

Ramping up for annuals! 

Each tray has 392 plugs. 

 
20 sheets of 6 packs


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 25, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Ramping up for annuals!
> View attachment 4079314
> Each tray has 392 plugs.
> 
> ...


I've been ramping up for anals too. I can get past my knuckles now.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 25, 2018)

Karah said:


> $3 an hour!


Holy crap - $3.00 an hour raise?
You must rock girl.
Congrats.
+


----------



## Karah (Jan 25, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Holy crap - $3.00 an hour raise?
> You must rock girl.
> Congrats.
> +


Thank youuuuu


----------



## SocataSmoker (Jan 26, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Man, you've been gone forever.
> How've you been?


I know! It's been going good man... new job has me passing through Anchorage every few weeks when we go in to Asia or come out of Asia so that's nice... I miss the old days but when retirement comes in 30 or so years I'll be back at it! 

Hope you all are doing well...


----------



## ANC (Jan 26, 2018)

In 30 years I'll be feeding the weeds.


----------



## SocataSmoker (Jan 26, 2018)

I could be too, ya never know! LOL


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 26, 2018)

Was just in a meeting about the direction of the company..made a powerful statement as to my thoughts which was well received but did it with a sort of bravado and certainty... Then went to sip out of the mixing stick in the coffee thinking it was a little straw before I sat down.

Don't think we are going in that direction


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 26, 2018)

So I'm going to buy that property as long as the inspection goes well, proposed closing date is right in the last week of march


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 26, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Was just in a meeting about the direction of the company..made a powerful statement as to my thoughts which was well received but did it with a sort of bravado and certainty... Then went to sip out of the mixing stick in the coffee thinking it was a little straw before I sat down.
> 
> Don't think we are going in that direction


at least your fly wasn't down


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 26, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> at least your fly wasn't down


would have made an impression....


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> would have made an impression....


or not, as the case may be, jus' sayin'


----------



## lokie (Jan 26, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Was just in a meeting about the direction of the company..made a powerful statement as to my thoughts which was well received but did it with a sort of bravado and certainty... Then went to sip out of the mixing stick in the coffee thinking it was a little straw before I sat down.
> 
> Don't think we are going in that direction


I'm sure the straw added a powerful visual to your outstanding presentation.

I hope they adopt your ideas.


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 26, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> or not, as the case may be, jus' sayin'


Cum at me bro!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 26, 2018)

Karah said:


> $3 an hour!


Sweet!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 26, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> or not, as the case may be, jus' sayin'


The awe factor is also temperature dependent.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 26, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The awe factor is also temperature dependent.


For low temps it's time to hire the spokes ho


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 26, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I've been ramping up for anals too. I can get past my knuckles now.


I'm real fuckin proud of you young man.


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> For low temps it's time to hire the spokes ho


Low temps are just awwww as opposed to awe


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 26, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Low temps are just awwww as opposed to awe


Yeah, as in "awwww, how cute".


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 26, 2018)

I installed a new ignition switch on the ford Tempo and fixed the connector that was attached to it. Now the lights and everything work and you don't have to hold the key in the forward position to keep the car running and it starts right up now that I sorted all the shoddy wiring someone did. I should have that freeze plug replaced tomorrow, I had to remove the intake and exhaust manifolds so I could get at it through the firewall since I didn't want to remove the engine. 

Which was a good thing because someone reinstalled the exhaust manifold without a gasket and reused the intake gasket and used RTV for the valve head cover instead of a gasket. So all that is getting sorted out and I tore out the heater and AC because it was completely fucked. Like I'd have to replace everything, it was beyond any kind of practical repair.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 26, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> I installed a new ignition switch on the ford Tempo and fixed the connector that was attached to it. Now the lights and everything work and you don't have to hold the key in the forward position to keep the car running and it starts right up now that I sorted all the shoddy wiring someone did. I should have that freeze plug replaced tomorrow, I had to remove the intake and exhaust manifolds so I could get at it through the firewall since I didn't want to remove the engine.
> 
> Which was a good thing because someone reinstalled the exhaust manifold without a gasket and reused the intake gasket and used RTV for the valve head cover instead of a gasket. So all that is getting sorted out and I tore out the heater and AC because it was completely fucked. Like I'd have to replace everything, it was beyond any kind of practical repair.


 mechanic talk, I know it well. Did you try adding gas to the gas holder Or water to the water holder?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 26, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> mechanic talk, I know it well. Did you try adding gas to the gas holder Or water to the water holder?


That's the problem. It doesn't hold any waters  I have to fix it. It's cool though, I've got a hammer. If you can't fix it with a hammer then it's probably electrical and I'm pretty sure the water holding thingy isn't electrical because there aren't any wires coming off of it or anything.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 26, 2018)

Oh, and I fixed the gas tank too. It had a hole in it but I JB welded a quarter over the hole.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 26, 2018)

the question remains.....a Tempo?
there wasn't an Edsel or a Yugo available?


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 26, 2018)

Smelled cat piss all day, couldnt figure out where it was coming from, it was my jacket.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the question remains.....a Tempo?
> there wasn't an Edsel or a Yugo available?


It was free. It's my sisters car and she gave it to me after I asked if I could take parts off of it for a project car I'm working on, I wanted the seats mostly.

Then I got it running and now I'm fixing it. I might put a turbo and a roll cage in it and enter it in the 24 Hours of Lemons.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 26, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Smelled cat piss all day, couldnt figure out where it was coming from, it was my jacket.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 26, 2018)

Soon am going to make my neighbor as angry as I .
He keeps making a snow path to my fence close to my garage so he and his guest can empty their beer bladders .
Well now I am going to shovel all the snow off my garage roof on his path should end up 10 fet high


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 26, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> View attachment 4079719


been there is was a sock under guest table for supper If I could smell it sure they did ...I never got asked back .....duh ME


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 26, 2018)

Sock you say ^^^^^


Interesting


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 26, 2018)

Well this turned out great ...while I was doing it a took a lil breather ...low and behold out comes a pisser .
I waited ...waited...then through snow at him ...IT WAS GREAT .

He must a went in a said your neighbor is thowing snow off the roof onto the path .

OUT HE CAME
to investigate this ...
He said ...lots of snow huh ??
I said yeas you seem to have more then useal ....I TRIED NOT TO FREAK just a calm voice.
he walk into the 4' x 5' x 5 foot pile I had made .
HE said WTF ...I said well I thought u would have got the hint when I caught couple people pissing on my fence last summer .
I told your wife...she said wish they would not piss outside either ANYWHERE .
SO I said IM sick guy you making a path towards my fence for your guest to walk 4x the distance from any other GOOD SPOT ON YOUT PRPERTY to PISS on MINE .WTF
SO he said well I DONT PISS on the fence just towards it .
I asked you have fence there ,,,YES....GO there . WHY HERE
And WHY NOT TOWARDS YOUR GARAGE .
I did a lot of yelling .
He said it ok shovel there I will just come back tomorrow and blow into your yard ...I said NP .
JUST STOP PISSING ON MY FENCE >>*$*(($&^*


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 26, 2018)

I finally bought a couch for this pad. Still gonna wait on the finish flooring until I add on the 1000sqft i have planned though.
 
Bought a new 4K tv today too just finished hanging it. Of course I'm gonna run the wires in the wall.

It was all bought at costco today. I fucking love that place so much.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 26, 2018)

This was a little earlier today
 
Check out puppy Sachas' toungue when he sleeps.
 
Lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 26, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Smelled cat piss all day, couldnt figure out where it was coming from, it was my jacket.


lol.. arm pit stank? or do you have a male cat..?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 26, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> This was a little earlier today
> View attachment 4079780
> Check out puppy Sachas' toungue when he sleeps.
> View attachment 4079781
> Lol


One way to keep from bruxating.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 26, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> Well this turned out great ...while I was doing it a took a lil breather ...low and behold out comes a pisser .
> I waited ...waited...then through snow at him ...IT WAS GREAT .
> 
> He must a went in a said your neighbor is thowing snow off the roof onto the path .
> ...


Did you ever see your neighbors penis???


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 26, 2018)

I'm probably going to return the couch in around 5yrs, and get a new one. Did I mention how much i love costco?

No really, the couch is electric. Straight up pimping shit with the power recliners and USB/power in the console. They'll fail, and I will get a new couch. Thank you costco!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 26, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I'm probably going to return the couch in around 5yrs, and get a new one. Did I mention how much i love costco?
> 
> No really, the coach is electric. Straight up pimping shit with the power recliners and USB/power in the consol. They'll fail, and I will get a new couch. Thank you costco!


 Electric is good but next time spring for a V8.


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 26, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> lol.. arm pit stank? or do you have a male cat..?


one of each, its the boy tho. Not my worst experience tho. Motorcycle helmet, was first warm day in a while, gear was in the bottom of a closet, helmet was upside down, did I mention it was a warm day? Noticed after I stopped for gas, at least I had shades.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 26, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Electric is good but next time spring for a V8.


Lol
Dude. The shortpath glassware shows up tomorrow, hella excited. I have everything else.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 26, 2018)

I was stressing that this thing wasn't going to arrive on time, and it would possibly hold up the show. But it showed up today.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 26, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I was stressing that this thing wasn't going to arrive on time, and it would possibly hold up the show. But it showed up today.
> View attachment 4079788


braking bad?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 26, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Electric is good but next time spring for a V8.


That dude sure looks just like JP!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 26, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Did you ever see your neighbors penis???


nope but one of his guest I just did and I snow covered it ..lol


----------



## Bareback (Jan 26, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> nope but one of his guest I just did and I snow covered it ..lol


Snow covered Dix. .... ohh don't eat the yellow snow.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 26, 2018)

I was thinking some 10 inch nails in the snow for when he starts blowing the snow .


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 26, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> I was thinking some 10 inch nails in the snow for when he starts blowing the snow .


That'll keep him busy changing shear pins.

Good plan.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 26, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That'll keep him busy changing shear pins.
> 
> Good plan.


Thanks and yeah but the I could end up paying for his machine SO ....
This better plan ??
fill 1 quart jugs of milk freeze them over night and bury them ..
Thant should do the same ...
DONT PUKE WIT ME IM CANADIAN NICE .


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 26, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> Thanks and yeah but the I could end up paying for his machine SO ....
> This better plan ??
> fill 1 quart jugs of milk freeze them over night and bury them ..
> Thant should do the same ...
> DONT PUKE WIT ME IM CANADIAN NICE .


I read this somewhere.
Take a couple 3 or so cheap Polypropylene lines at 12-20 ft long or so - 1/4" diameter should do it, put them in boiling water for a bit to warm them up & toss them into the snow bank.

That'll keep him busy for a few.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 26, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I read this somewhere.
> Take a couple 3 or so cheap Polypropylene lines at 12-20 ft long or so - 1/4" diameter should do it, put them in boiling water for a bit to warm them up & toss them into the snow bank.
> 
> That'll keep him busy for a few.


Why the heating first I wonder ?


----------



## charface (Jan 26, 2018)

Put the following on a milk jug.
Dog collar connected to a leash.
Fill the jug with corn syrup and red dye.
Hide jug in snow.

When he hits it start screaming, FLUFFY!!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 26, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> Why the heating first I wonder ?


So they sink into the snow a bit.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 26, 2018)

charface said:


> Put the following on a milk jug.
> Dog collar connected to a leash.
> Fill the jug with corn syrup and red dye.
> Hide jug in snow.
> ...


Lol.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 26, 2018)

btw my daughter seen someone come from the back of our yard when she was walking home from work .

I just went a took a look FRESH PISS .

Well then
GAME ON FUCKER
oh am I gonna push a button next time we speak .

Get this....lol
A friend of mine ( a drunk) his friends with my neighbor via wifes .
Well I come to find out a long time friend/classmate from another place moved here and started fucking my neighbors wife .
My neighbor hit him in the head with bat sending him to emerge room .

So if you have never seen monkey paws before ,,,,HE MAY

If he says anything to say tomorrow I will have this to say . .
Before you think about coming at me with a BAT ...REMEMBER this I wont be drunk like Daryl but I can be just as SEXY 

Watch for the paws .

Monkey paws are like ( bolo balls ?) Not anal beads ....heheheh

10 x 2 pennies wrapped In thick cord (1 long cord when applied to wrist gives me 18 inch extra reach and leverage .
show ya pic soon if ya ask nicely .


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 26, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Lol.


That's great one brother .


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 26, 2018)

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=monkey+paw+weapon&view=detail&mid=3B41A3A84AFE135DA7833B41A3A84AFE135DA783&FORM=VIRE

silly people with crazy weapons ,,,Mine is dual pawed and longer


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 26, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> btw my daughter seen someone come from the back of our yard when she was walking home from work .
> 
> I just went a took a look FRESH PISS .
> 
> ...


Bury his wife he'll hit it like fargo


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 26, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Bury his wife he'll hit it like fargo


lol naw she is cool
Ill reword ..... bury my dick in his wife like a fargo


----------



## ANC (Jan 27, 2018)

Just went for a haircut and beard trim. Kinda look human from a few feet away now.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 27, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> btw my daughter seen someone come from the back of our yard when she was walking home from work .
> 
> I just went a took a look FRESH PISS .
> 
> ...


Not sure I wanta see your monkey balls a.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 27, 2018)

Spun a few zips of larfington in some cold wet stuff

After 30 min soak, 2 min washer on. Drain. Return cold water. Another 2 min on. Collect 120-45 in the 45 bag. Rest right into the magic butter machine with some lecitin and clarified butter.

It was 6 months old so it should be decarbed enough for butter? Thoughts on that, anyone?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 27, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Spun a few zips of larfington in some cold wet stuff
> 
> After 30 min soak, 2 min washer on. Drain. Return cold water. Another 2 min on. Collect 120-45 in the 45 bag. Rest right into the magic butter machine with some lecitin and clarified butter.
> 
> ...


----------



## dangledo (Jan 27, 2018)

It can naturally decarb, if I'm not mistaken.

@cannabineer


----------



## ANC (Jan 27, 2018)

Transplanting some bitches. The new LEDs make them drink too much for the bags they were in.

Not a fan of digging out perlite pieces from the holes in my fingers.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 27, 2018)

dangledo said:


> It can naturally decarb, if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> @cannabineer



Former cannabineer


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> Former cannabineer


I'm curious, what do you mean by that?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 27, 2018)

dangledo said:


> It can naturally decarb, if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> @cannabineer


It can, but my experience has been that the rate at which it does is variable. So your potency could be all over the map.

Looking at the Magical Butter Machine, the 190F/88C setting will be marginal (decarbs after 48 hours) and the 220F/104C should do the job within about an hour.

I wouldn't omit the oven-decarb step.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 27, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> I was thinking some 10 inch nails in the snow for when he starts blowing the snow .


A simple glory hole would do much better.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 27, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I'm curious, what do you mean by that?


Can I answer


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 27, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> btw my daughter seen someone come from the back of our yard when she was walking home from work .
> 
> I just went a took a look FRESH PISS .
> 
> ...


This sounds like the Amish dude


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 27, 2018)

charface said:


> Put the following on a milk jug.
> Dog collar connected to a leash.
> Fill the jug with corn syrup and red dye.
> Hide jug in snow.
> ...


that's funny right there...

something i would do just to mess with a person....


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 27, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> This sounds like the Amish dude


Naw just the ignorant drunk mentality

And I did push his buttons ..
saga continues.
1 hr ago he came out to shovel the snow back at my cave over the fence ...
I climbed back on roof too and ....REALLY ...he repied well it came from your roof .
I pointed at the urne area and so we agreement NOT TO PISS on my fence ,
He replied with your lucky you didn't get your ass kicked last night .

BUTTON TIME


I said listen asshole my name is NOT DARYL if your thinking about crushing my skull with a bat Im ready . BUTTON 1
Then I said there are three reasons why wife fuck around on husband .
1 Abuse
2 ugly man
3 Small Penis BUTTON 2

Oh but I hear all three BUTTON 3
I then replied Oh BTW I CAN JUST AS SEXY AS DARYL ............"""TRUST ME ON THAT ONE "" .BUTTON 5
My oldest daughter watch her come onto me one night ...he don't know this nor would I tell him as she would get abused more .

I then said we if this goes any futher like court ...the judge with look at you and wonder what type of human are u ...BUTTON 5

I do believe there is law on exposing ones self in public ...PEE WEE found out the hard way


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 27, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Can I answer


Show him one ....LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> Naw just the ignorant drunk mentality
> 
> And I did push his buttons ..
> saga continues.
> ...


You never answered my question.


Pa-Nature said:


> Former cannabineer


^^^^^^^ What did you mean by that?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 27, 2018)

oh sorry I was taking as u referring me to a cabaner ( member of TCC ) .
Which I got banned from just recently .puked out


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 27, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> This sounds like the Amish dude


 Nah ... this one acts like a borderline, and the Amish guy wasn't that.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> oh sorry I was taking as u referring me to a cabaner ( member of TCC ) .
> Which I got banned from just recently .puked out


Cannabineer was used by Dangledo not me. I asked you to clarify your meaning. What is TCC?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 27, 2018)

Please be patient with me this is a new format still trying to understand it .


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 27, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Cannabineer was used by Dangledo not me. I asked you to clarify your meaning. What is TCC?


TCC is another cannabis site


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> Please be patient with me this is a new format still trying to understand it .


We've been under attack from socks for quite sometime so some of us are pretty touchy about seeing our friends getting razzed by a member who joined in March of 2017 made three posts and is suddenly back here flooding the place with posts and acting like he knows us.



Pa-Nature said:


> TCC is another cannabis site


Link please?


----------



## charface (Jan 27, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> We've been under attack from socks for quite sometime so some of us are pretty touchy about seeing our friends getting razzed by a member who joined in March of 2017 made three posts and is suddenly back here flooding the place with posts and acting like he knows us.
> 
> 
> Link please?


How different could the format be.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 27, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> We've been under attack from socks for quite sometime so some of us are pretty touchy about seeing our friends getting razzed by a member who joined in March of 2017 made three posts and is suddenly back here flooding the place with posts and acting like he knows us.
> 
> 
> Link please?


search goggle/bing TCC ....it is private but a couple of the admin there are members here ...1 know of for sure .

The site is invite only I was given permission once my ban was up to bring friends in from where ever .


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2018)

charface said:


> How different could the format be.


Precisely, I wondered the same thing. So I asked for a link.


----------



## charface (Jan 27, 2018)

Is that where Oldmeduser mods?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 27, 2018)

charface said:


> How different could the format be.


Very and if your refeering to me about razzing friend and SOCKS not not I brother .
I just coincidence at that ...wait check my intro brother says it all ...I if I come off as I know u all ..im just a stoner/grower/grandpa of 7


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 27, 2018)

charface said:


> Is that where Oldmeduser mods?


No but I think he is a member there as meduser ???


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> search goggle/bing TCC ....it is private but a couple of the admin there are members here ...1 know of for sure .
> 
> The site is invite only I was given permission once my ban was up to bring friends in from where ever .


Are you referring to putembk? As for googling I would prefer the link since I won't know if I find the correct one as you say it's invite only. You are the one that made the puking face about my friend. So I'd really like to know.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 27, 2018)

last march when I joined here was when I lost access to TCC cause of PW ...the retrieve pass did not work I COULD NOT LOGGIN .
SO I joined here .then had operation on arm had plum size growth cut off I was laid up and didn't even fish much this year after spending 40 k on boat I was bummed........ no site no fishing no gaming .


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 27, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Are you referring to putembk? As for googling I would prefer the link since I won't know if I find the correct one as you say it's invite only. You are the one that made the puking face about my friend. So I'd really like to know.


I this puking face was not meant for him as he is THE ONLY PERSON I CAN CALL FRIEND THERE ...
I just put it as the SITE PUKED ME OUT ..soon as I can find out to msg u I will send link ...but if you know pute the ask him .
Sorry if I affended you .
or the RUI for that matter


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> I this puking face was not meant for him as he is THE ONLY PERSON I CAN CALL FRIEND THERE ...
> I just put it as the SITE PUKED ME OUT ..soon as I can find out to msg u I will send link ...but if you know pute the ask him .
> Sorry if I affended you .
> or the RUI for that matter


What is your first language? If you're not a sock I'm not offended. Like I said I'm a bit 'touchy', please don't take that personally.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 27, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> What is your first language? If you're not a sock I'm not offended. Like I said I'm a bit 'touchy', please don't take that personally.


English ...and yea fatt thumb on the roof typing at -25 ...SORRY ....im not sure what u mean by sock ...I thought u were talking about sockets and hacking and crap ...
trust me im here to share and learn .. THATS IT


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 27, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Smelled cat piss all day, couldnt figure out where it was coming from, it was my jacket.


I had a similar thing happen to me. I used to be in a band and we would practice at my guitarist house. We got done jam and I was driving a buddy home and all we could smell is cat piss. My buddy grabs my soft carry case for my guitar and my fucking band mate's cat had sprayed that motherfucker! Fucking ruined that gig bag.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 27, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I had a similar thing happen to me. I used to be in a band and we would practice at my guitarist house. We got done jam and I was driving a buddy home and all we could smell is cat piss. My buddy grabs my soft carry case for my guitar and my fucking band mate's cat had sprayed that motherfucker! Fucking ruined that gig bag.


That sucked heavy I bet


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 27, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> That sucked heavy I bet


I tried soaking the fucker in soap but that smell never came out. Neuter yo cats, lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> English ...and yea fatt thumb on the roof typing at -25 ...SORRY ....im not sure what u mean by sock ...I thought u were talking about sockets and hacking and crap ...
> trust me im here to share and learn .. THATS IT


Socks are banned members who returned to stir shit up.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 27, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Nah ... this one acts like a borderline, and the Amish guy wasn't that.


Yeah and I don't see the Amish dude socking up anyhow.......just sounded like something he'd say.....He sure is infatuated with his neighbors urine habits.


----------



## charface (Jan 27, 2018)

Honestly I thought he was a long lost drunk friend of someone. 

I need more coffee.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2018)

charface said:


> Honestly I thought he was a long lost drunk friend of someone.
> 
> I need more coffee.


Could be, LOL


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 27, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Yeah and I don't see the Amish dude socking up anyhow.......just sounded like something he'd say.....He sure is infatuated with his neighbors urine habits.


If he piss on his own property I could care less .
You may not start a conversation with the following recipients: curious2garden. I tried


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 27, 2018)

This is my Rollitup wardrobe.
It’s very efficient if you live in a tiny apartment like I do and your limited for space. So all you have to do if your folding shirts ...is take the inside corner of the left and right shoulders and tightly fold them towards the middle of the back of the shirt. The trick here is to get a nice tight inner node fold. Then proceed to gently and evenly roll the shirt down from the top of the shoulders to the bottom seam. Meanwhile you have to fantasize your rolling a joint with your favorite bud and even sprinkling some delicious hash shavings on top. it might take i a few rolls to perfect this method. No worries U don’t have to be perfect. But the point of this is for u to save lots of space in a tiny apartment. U can do the same with pants and underwear. Although I find sexy lingerie to be the most difficult to roll which is another good reason u should just go ahead and sleep in the nude.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 27, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Socks are banned members who returned to stir shit up.


ok well that's not me .................if I am stirring anything up please let me know


thenotsoesoteric said:


> I tried soaking the fucker in soap but that smell never came out. Neuter yo cats, lol


To remove cat urine u need a protein based cleaner ..vinegar works wonder ,,,,also a product called KOE


----------



## charface (Jan 27, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> This is my Rollitup wardrobe.
> It’s very efficient if you live in a tiny apartment like I do and your limited for space. So all you have to do if your folding shirts ...is take the inside corner of the left and right shoulders and tightly fold them towards the middle of the back of the shirt. The trick here is to get a nice tight inner node fold. Then proceed to gently and evenly roll the shirt down from the top of the shoulders to the bottom seam. Meanwhile you have to fantasize your rolling a joint with your favorite bud and even sprinkling some delicious hash shavings on top. it might take i a few rolls to perfect this method. No worries U don’t have to be perfect. But the point of this is for u to save lots of space in a tiny apartment. U can do the same with pants and underwear. Although I find sexy lingerie to be the most difficult to roll which is another good reason u should just go ahead and sleep in the nude.
> View attachment 4080084


The first few days of navy boot camp revolved around folding your clothes so you could fit it all into very limited space.
They used it as a way to get us in shape while we learned.

Lol, I can still envision dude all red in the face melting down about the seem
Of someones tee shirt not lined up correctly.
Imagine martha stewart with a bald head and a penis freaking the fuck out

Nice folding friend


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 27, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> If he piss on his own property I could care less .
> You may not start a conversation with the following recipients: curious2garden. I tried


run a few wires into the cracks of the fence and plug em in. let em piss on that once, and they'll get over it quick


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 27, 2018)

or just put a motion detector on a spot light and a siren, whenever they get within a couple feet of your fence they have to piss with a spotlight on them and a siren going off


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 27, 2018)

or, you could just wait for one of them, jump the fence, and kick the ever living shit out of them....wear a mask, tell them you're Batman, and then deny it was you till the day you die


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 27, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> run a few wires into the cracks of the fence and plug em in. let em piss on that once, and they'll get over it quick


220 ???


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 27, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> run a few wires into the cracks of the fence and plug em in. let em piss on that once, and they'll get over it quick





Roger A. Shrubber said:


> or just put a motion detector on a spot light and a siren, whenever they get within a couple feet of your fence they have to piss with a spotlight on them and a siren going off





Roger A. Shrubber said:


> or, you could just wait for one of them, jump the fence, and kick the ever living shit out of them....wear a mask, tell them you're Batman, and then deny it was you till the day you die



lol a good ones for sure last I will enhance and hold his face in the snow for 20 mins frostbite will be a forever look .


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 27, 2018)

charface said:


> The first few days of navy boot camp revolved around folding your clothes so you could fit it all into very limited space.
> They used it as a way to get us in shape while we learned.
> 
> Lol, I can still envision dude all red in the face melting down about the seem
> ...


Our CC wore taps on his dress shoes.
You could hear him coming down those highly polished squad bays from a mile away

And he scared the shit outta all of us.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 27, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> lol a good ones for sure last I will enhance and hold his face in the snow for 20 mins frostbite will be a forever look .


if they use the same trail back and forth, spray this on the path so they track it back into the house

https://www.predatorpeestore.com/skunk-um.html


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 27, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> if they use the same trail back and forth, spray this on the path so they track it back into the house
> 
> https://www.predatorpeestore.com/skunk-um.html


Best advice ever thanks ...party ender for sure in a garage when they track it back there


----------



## ANC (Jan 27, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> oh sorry I was taking as u referring me to a cabaner ( member of TCC ) .
> Which I got banned from just recently .puked out


I think we should keep an eye on you on account of you being a delinquent from another site.
Caught some kids pissing in the bushes next to the road on my property.The one got such a fright he ran away with his pants down without stopping pissing. I laughed so much I had to sit down.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 27, 2018)

ANC said:


> I think we should keep an eye on you on account of you being a delinquent from another site.
> Caught some kids pissing in the bushes next to the road on my property.The one got such a fright he ran away with his pants down without stopping pissing. I laughed so much I had to sit down.


np keep eye on me I have nothing to hide nor to get angry over .

I did the same to a guy shitting a same neighbors fence ....diarrhea too if I had my time back I would have let him ...or if he came back tomorrow I asked him to do it on his steps ...


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 27, 2018)

Setting the bed with the ride height set to fuckyah.


----------



## Karah (Jan 27, 2018)

Level 77 garden skill achieved. Mary, mary quite contrary, how does your garden grow?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 27, 2018)

charface said:


> The first few days of navy boot camp revolved around folding your clothes so you could fit it all into very limited space.
> They used it as a way to get us in shape while we learned.
> 
> Lol, I can still envision dude all red in the face melting down about the seem
> ...


Lol. I remember that shit. I snuck over to the bx and ordered extra 3 of everything. The stuff that was in my wall and foot locker was folded and pressed perfectly. I lived out of my laundry bag. Clean on top and dirty on bottom. Saves a lot of time.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2018)

Karah said:


> Level 77 garden skill achieved. Mary, mary quite contrary, how does your garden grow? View attachment 4080131


You win!


----------



## Karah (Jan 27, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> You win!


@srh88 i win this game


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 27, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Setting the bed with the ride height set to fuckyah.View attachment 4080130


Nice compressor, tank and valve setup.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 27, 2018)

Just ate a whole large pizza. A cheap and super greasy one too. I'm gonna regret it later.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 27, 2018)

Karah said:


> @srh88 i win this game


Does this kid just get uglier as she flips ???


----------



## dstroy (Jan 27, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Just ate a whole large pizza. A cheap and super greasy one too. I'm gonna regret it later.


Wife: where ya goin honey?

You: to poop out an oil slick. don't wait up.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 27, 2018)

Karah said:


> Level 77 garden skill achieved. Mary, mary quite contrary, how does your garden grow? View attachment 4080131


 Those are simply beautiful.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 27, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> Does this kid just get uglier as she flips ???





Pa-Nature said:


> ok well that's not me .................if I am stirring anything up please let me know
> 
> To remove cat urine u need a protein based cleaner ..vinegar works wonder ,,,,also a product called KOE


----------



## vertnugs (Jan 27, 2018)

@Pa as you can see there are dedicated locals here.....they seem to make the mods jobs easier dealing with trolls or socks as they like to say.They can be a rough group but they all seem like good peeps. dealt with the same stuff as far as the sock stuff goes myself.Came here for the endless LED info.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 27, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> @Pa as you can see there are dedicated locals here.....they seem to make the mods jobs easier dealing with trolls or socks as they like to say.They can be a rough group but they all seem like good peeps. dealt with the same stuff as far as the sock stuff goes myself.Came here for the endless LED info.


Perfect so they are like me then  ....thanks brother from the other mother


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 27, 2018)

I got that freeze plug out but I'm going to have to saw a little bit out of the fire wall to hit the new one straight on. I can get at it through the heater core line hole but it's a little offset and the plug doesn't want to go in straight.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 27, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> I got that freeze plug out but I'm going to have to saw a little bit out of the fire wall to hit the new one straight on. I can get at it through the heater core line hole but it's a little offset and the plug doesn't want to go in straight.




Might help.
https://www.summitracing.com/parts/rnb-02601?seid=srese1&cm_mmc=pla-google-_-shopping-_-srese1-_-dorman&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIj-qQoqf52AIVxLXACh1BZgRqEAQYBCABEgI3ivD_BwE


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 27, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> Perfect so they are like me then  ....thanks brother from the other mother


Some of your plant pics would help. I saw your thread. Good looking plants.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 27, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> If he piss on his own property I could care less .
> You may not start a conversation with the following recipients: curious2garden. I tried


I see the format has come to you quicker than expected .....


----------



## Karah (Jan 27, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> Does this kid just get uglier as she flips ???


Excuse you?


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 27, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> Does this kid just get uglier as she flips ???



Id love to know what this is suppose to mean ......lemme guess 

Fat thumb or your neighbor again...


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 27, 2018)

Karah said:


> Excuse you?


Damn it Karah .....Really within a minute of each other ......FML 


If we planned that our posts would have been further apart ......GEEEZ!!! Let me handle your problems .......Wait


Never mind ........


It appears this stranger who knows absolutely nobody here called you uglier.......fight fight fight


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 27, 2018)

It must be her sig.

My first thought was she hadn't posted many flips.


----------



## Karah (Jan 27, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> It must be her sig.
> 
> My first thought was she hadn't posted many flips.


I always forget about my sig LOL. Always hop on on my phone and it doesn’t show sigs unless it’s landscape mode.

Oops


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 27, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Id love to know what this is suppose to mean ...


yeah, me too


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 27, 2018)

Karah said:


> I always forget about my sig LOL. Always hop on on my phone and it doesn’t show sigs unless it’s landscape mode.
> 
> Oops


But hey, I see a cute girl with attitude.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 27, 2018)

Karah said:


> I always forget about my sig LOL. Always hop on on my phone and it doesn’t show sigs unless it’s landscape mode.
> 
> Oops


i have all the sigs, mine included turned off too


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 27, 2018)

I cleaned my fry-rearing/hospital tank since it was currently unoccupied then went to the liquor store

Now I'm drinking 100-proof bourbon and devising strategies for Electronic Battleship


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 27, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> 100-proof bourbon


yessss, it is about that time,


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 27, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> Perfect so they are like me then  ....thanks brother from the other mother


your all good bro.. no worries .. you don't smell of feet...lol. most of us know the people making sock accounts so we provoke them into showing us who they are by the way they respond.. usually bipolar meltdowns.. lol.. @vertnugs thanks for clearing that up for him..


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 27, 2018)

Man u guys a real touchy ...I thought her sig was a meme joke ...geese people ...wow.....or should I lay off this shatter
at least karah got it ...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 27, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> yessss, it is about that time,


114 proof?


----------



## Karah (Jan 27, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> Man u guys a real touchy ...I thought her sig was a meme joke ...geese people ...wow.....or should I lay off this shatter
> at least karah got it ...


I’m a high on haha. I’m sorry!


----------



## vertnugs (Jan 27, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> Man u guys a real touchy ...I thought her sig was a meme joke ...geese people ...wow.....or should I lay off this shatter
> at least karah got it ...


lol i told yas!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 27, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> 114 proof?


yowser, our local State store doesn't carry it so I internez order a few at a time, good bang for the buck in mixed drinks
http://wineomart.com/vsku1000561.html
i also get my 190 everclear here too which our state doesn't have


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 27, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I see the format has come to you quicker than expected .....


Its not rocket science it just different after seven years staring at same board that moves at turtle pace at best of times this is frantic and confusing at first .
like someone said two dif planets ...but I adjust well .


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 27, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> lol i told yas!


yes my friend you did but this is relentless on every word I say or action I may learn to do ??? ...dam


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 27, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> yowser, our local State store doesn't carry it so I internez order a few at a time, good bang for the buck in mixed drinks
> http://wineomart.com/vsku1000561.html
> i also get my 190 everclear here too which our state doesn't have


I haven't seen the Old Grand Dad 117 in our state liquor stores, but I can get 190-proof Everclear


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 27, 2018)

Karah said:


> I’m a high on haha. I’m sorry!


np 2 weeks I crop seven lbs of delights ill be ok then


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 27, 2018)

can anyone else see the pic above ??


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 27, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> yes my friend you did but this is relentless on every word I say or action I may learn to do ??? ...dam


just think of it as hazing.. you'll be off the hook in a few days or weeks.. just depends on who you piss off in the mean time.. relax and if someone really bothers you , you have an ignore button..


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> yes my friend you did but this is relentless on every word I say or action I may learn to do ??? ...dam


LOL please don't exaggerate my concern about 2 posts. You've made pages of posts in a few days none of which drew any negative attention. You posted about cannabineer and after saying it wasn't your intention to be unkind, you then posted about karah. I simply asked you to be considerate.


----------



## vertnugs (Jan 27, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> yes my friend you did but this is relentless on every word I say or action I may learn to do ??? ...dam



Think of it like boot camp.......nice to see your garden again.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 27, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Think of it like boot camp.......nice to see your garden again.


thanks bro since you been around I moved to three rooms at one point I had 78 mothers


----------



## vertnugs (Jan 27, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> thanks bro since you been around I moved to three rooms at one point I had 78 mothers



Wow you've been a busy man!

78 moms sounds like a shit ton of work.Kinda like a Willy Wonka factory of weed


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 27, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Wow you've been a busy man!
> 
> 78 moms sounds like a shit ton of work.Kinda like a Willy Wonka factory of weed


Yeah bro also made 300,000 seeds 60 crosses I have 12 dif stored pollen ...about to build a new lab and grow structure . about 60k


----------



## Bareback (Jan 27, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> I got that freeze plug out but I'm going to have to saw a little bit out of the fire wall to hit the new one straight on. I can get at it through the heater core line hole but it's a little offset and the plug doesn't want to go in straight.


We used to put freezer plugs in the freezer to shrink them, of course it only worked part of the time. But it really did help.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 27, 2018)

Bareback said:


> We used to put freezer plugs in the freezer to shrink them, of course it only worked part of the time. But it really did help.


There's a joke in there somewhere....I actually like you and nothing I've got is ......well nice.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 27, 2018)

Bareback said:


> We used to put freezer plugs in the freezer to shrink them, of course it only worked part of the time. But it really did help.


i remember techs hitting them with a co2 extinguisher and rushing to put them in


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 27, 2018)

My ships are all set and I'm havin a puff before I go sink my wife's fleet


----------



## Bareback (Jan 27, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> There's a joke in there somewhere....I actually like you and nothing I've got is ......well nice.


It's all good, just put an lol at the end ....lol ......or sign penises 

Did your boys and family all finally get over the flu .


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 27, 2018)

Bareback said:


> It's all good, just put an lol at the end ....lol ......or sign penises
> 
> Did your boys and family all finally get over the flu .


Yes, finally .....everything is back to normal...or as normal as the Inda household can be ..lol

Thanks for asking


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 27, 2018)

Bareback said:


> We used to put freezer plugs in the freezer to shrink them, of course it only worked part of the time. But it really did help.


Ive done that with pistons before.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 27, 2018)

My daughter is expecting her first baby, and things are not going really well . She is only 7 weeks and her ob put her on bed rest. 

My son is expecting he's second in March. 

This upcoming Christmas will be busy af.

I need a drink and/or a bong rip.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 27, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Yes, finally .....everything is back to normal...or as normal as the Inda household can be ..lol
> 
> Thanks for asking


My second cousins baby momas sisters godfather had the flu. He sucked a couple dicks and it went away...


----------



## vertnugs (Jan 27, 2018)

I swear there's more dick suckin here than pornhub......guess that's why i spend equal amounts of time at both places


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 27, 2018)

Bareback said:


> My daughter is expecting her first baby, and things are not going really well . She is only 7 weeks and her ob put her on bed rest.
> 
> My son is expecting he's second in March.
> 
> ...


Our #8 just showed up a few days ago & made it home last night.
Quite the hairy little monkey.

Hope things go well with your daughter - 7 weeks is pretty early for that.
Our little guy was 3 weeks preeme - Dr's orders for the C section.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 27, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Our #8 just showed up a few days ago & made it home last night.
> Quite the hairy little monkey.


Congrats on number eight, that's awesome. Holy cow my wife would be in heaven with 8 .


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 27, 2018)

Where did all these new members come from?


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 27, 2018)

Here's a few color enhanced nug shots ( I was playing with a editing software)


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 27, 2018)

Bareback said:


> My daughter is expecting her first baby, and things are not going really well . She is only 7 weeks and her ob put her on bed rest.
> 
> My son is expecting he's second in March.
> 
> ...


Hope things work out.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 27, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Hope things work out.


Thank you, her mom and I are really nervous.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 27, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Thank you, her mom and I are really nervous.


hope it all works out bud. We're here to talk if you need us .


----------



## vertnugs (Jan 27, 2018)

Bareback said:


> My daughter is expecting her first baby, and things are not going really well . She is only 7 weeks and her ob put her on bed rest.
> 
> My son is expecting he's second in March.
> 
> ...



Positive vibes sent your way dude.

At 43 i'm yet to be a grandfather with a 20 year old daughter.With alot of family around me getting up there in age and dealing with different conditions it kinda puts life in a different perspective.


----------



## vertnugs (Jan 27, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> Yeah bro also made 300,000 seeds 60 crosses I have 12 dif stored pollen ...about to build a new lab and grow structure . about 60k



What have you made?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 27, 2018)

This


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 27, 2018)

Bareback said:


> My daughter is expecting her first baby, and things are not going really well . She is only 7 weeks and her ob put her on bed rest.
> 
> My son is expecting he's second in March.
> 
> ...


Best wishes BB


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 27, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> This View attachment 4080305 View attachment 4080307 View attachment 4080312


 Karah's look better.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 27, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> This View attachment 4080305 View attachment 4080307 View attachment 4080312


what strains is what I think he means..


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 27, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> What have you made?


So many to name many things like GSC x Herijuanna x Killer queen x cambodian
Neveles skunk x lemon thai
4 way WW
Katsu BK x chocolate trip F4
Lemon Diesel x Lemon Thai
I will show as many as I can over the next year or so .


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 27, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Thank you, her mom and I are really nervous.


I bet......... that stuff is super stressful .....I meant to reply earlier, but chunker grabbed ahold of his brothers hair like he owned it .....lol

Seriously hope it all goes as smooth as possible


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 27, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Karah's look better.


Well im glad u pointed that out ..thanks


----------



## Bareback (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks everyone she is on meds and we have her home for a week or so, and I intend to spoil her like she was three again. 

A daddy's girl never gets to old for a daddy to spoil her ( and by that I mean her mom and my wallet lol )


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 27, 2018)

So my nephew who had the surgeries for his brain tumors got his truck back from make a wish.....He had already put stupid amounts of money into it ....we shaved the body lifted it....and of course I put a full system in it while he was in the hospital....paint,rims,tires etc etc 

But the make a wish foundation took and dropped it off at a custom diesel fab shop .....custom bumpers new glass and all the chrome is gone ((blacked out))....truck is white and accents are black....hidden winch ....weld wheels,fuel tires newer custom front end ....it's pretty sick honestly .... Happy to see him happy ....il get pics of it soon.

I sold him the truck ....91 dodge turbo diesel low miles ....I had already upgraded the turbo, built trans,intake, head studs and valve train, 4 inch exhaust to a massive tip....Both trans and motor on a programmer .....intercooled ...awesome truck ......he just made it look excellent with all his ideas.

Like I said ...pics to come


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Thanks everyone she is on meds and we have her home for a week or so, and I intend to spoil her like she was three again.
> 
> A daddy's girl never gets to old for a daddy to spoil her ( and by that I mean her mom and my wallet lol )


Oh hell yeah! It would be disappointing otherwise LOL


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 27, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> So many to name many things like GSC x Herijuanna x Killer queen x cambodian
> Neveles skunk x lemon thai
> 4 way WW
> Katsu BK x chocolate trip F4
> ...


please don't.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 27, 2018)

spent all b bloody day in BestBuy and here I am totally immersed in my new computer. Its like totally cool. looking really nice up I n here with all the buds! nice gardens.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 27, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> spent all b bloody day in BestBuy and here I am totally immersed in my new computer. Its like totally cool. looking really nice up I n here with all the buds! nice gardens.


I've got to get a new computer. And when I do I'm getting a bumper sticker for it that says " TC or bust."


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I've got to get a new computer. And when I do I'm getting a bumper sticker for it that says " TC or bust."


LOL about bloody, damn time!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 27, 2018)

oh my , going from controlling to Commanding is very very exciting. does anyone get what I mean?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> oh my , going from controlling to Commanding is very very exciting. does anyone get what I mean?


From passive to assertive, I think?


----------



## ANC (Jan 27, 2018)

Well, I got up. Sent my wife to a trance party with some friends, I don't feel like walking around in the bush in this heat.
I will rather babysit the plants and my daughter.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2018)

ANC said:


> Well, I got up. Sent my wife to a trance party with some friends, I don't feel like walking around in the bush in this heat.
> I will rather babysit the plants and my daughter.


Ok, ever since you mentioned your wife was Afrikaaner everytime you say wife I see





and I think how brave to ask her to make a sandwich......


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 28, 2018)

Karah said:


> Level 77 garden skill achieved. Mary, mary quite contrary, how does your garden grow? View attachment 4080131


Level 77 is a passion


----------



## ANC (Jan 28, 2018)

Afrikaner girls are the best, and so are some Afrikaner men like myself.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 28, 2018)

ANC said:


> Afrikaner girls are the best, and so are some Afrikaner men like myself.


Is that the guy and woman off that movie Chappie? 

Also what's up with them dressing up in black face in thier music videos? Is that not racist there?


----------



## ANC (Jan 28, 2018)

It is complicated. You need to understand some of the Afrikaans he drops to understand the concepts, I guess...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 28, 2018)

ANC said:


> It is complicated. You need to understand some of the Afrikaans he drops to understand the concepts, I guess...


That's why I'm asking. Genuinely interested.

Edit.

I looked it up. Apparently she didn't even know what black face is. Not sure. I guess I could see it possible.


----------



## ANC (Jan 28, 2018)

There has been some press on the matter. I'm not sure I'm savvy enough to try to get behind their minds.
But on a production level, they are really doing something new (for here)

Right now I just want to swim in snow. Been 100 degrees today and 105 predicted for tomorrow.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 28, 2018)

ANC said:


> There has been some press on the matter. I'm not sure I'm savvy enough to try to get behind their minds.
> But on a production level, they are really doing something new (for here)
> 
> Right now I just want to swim in snow. Been 100 degrees today and 105 predicted for tomorrow.


Finally warm here too 
-20 and tons of snow


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 28, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> Finally warm here too
> -20 and tons of snow


46 and raining here. 
Same thing tomorrow, and the next day, and the next day...


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> 46 and raining here.
> Same thing tomorrow, and the next day, and the next day...


I will take the snow that sounds horrible .


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 28, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> I will take the snow that sounds horrible .


Did you install the glory hole in your fence yet?

I think tickling your neighbors sausage would help both of you get through this....

Ssssshhhhhhh let me finish 




Fist off you could see him pee up close and personal ....that's the part you'll like.....I actually admire your willingness to openly speak about your infatuation with your neighbors bladder releases.

Secondly you'll be doing a good deed for your neighbor ...((love thy neighbor)).....and as long as you two don't say a word during operation glory hole ....it's not gay.


Inda


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 28, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Did you install the glory hole in your fence yet?
> 
> I think tickling your neighbors sausage would help both of you get through this....
> 
> ...



hope someone pisses on your doorstep... prolly apt door ....I see your a glory hole expert ...wish u were my neighbor

BTW I did finish now swallow


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 28, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Did you install the glory hole in your fence yet?
> 
> I think tickling your neighbors sausage would help both of you get through this....
> 
> ...


You missing most of the point I have grand kids , daughter here and the DICK exposer is a lil extreme .
But what would you know glory hole expert .....perv .


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 28, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> hope someone pisses on your doorstep... prolly apt door ....I see your a glory hole expert ...wish u were my neighbor
> 
> BTW I did finish now swallow


You have neighbors close enough to piss on your part of the ((Property)) and you say I live in an apartment ....mmmmmk 

Can I see a pic of that fat thumb? 

You said you like to suck all the Dix and first impressions are everything.

I quit sucking dick in 2017 ....I only fist fat guys with fat thumbs now.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 28, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> hope someone pisses on your doorstep... prolly apt door ....I see your a glory hole expert ...wish u were my neighbor
> 
> BTW I did finish now swallow


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 28, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> You missing most of the point I have grand kids , daughter here and the DICK exposer is a lil extreme .
> But what would you know glory hole expert .....perv .


I'm still puzzled why an older gentleman like you claim to be ...would get up on a snowy roof just to stare at his neighbors young throbbing cock ....you could slip and fall ....you don't want 2 fat thumbs do ya?




As far as your family being around ....just put up a curtain between the fence and the garage.

Your welcome


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 28, 2018)

LOL


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> From passive to assertive, I think?


yeah, got a MacBook Pro Lap top and its got a completely different operating platform then windows. instead of button *control* to use with V ,c or P ,b,ect...to do things. Mac has a *command *C,V, P to do copy, paste and cutting.
The x to close a page is not an x but a red dot , not on the right of the screen but on the left!.
The coolest things about this tiny laptop so far are the amazing sounding speakers and the touch with your finger unlocking to log on, just like the i phone, still need to figure out a ton of things like how to upload a media file here on rollitup.
Have a nice day!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 28, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yeah, got a MacBook Pro Lap top and its got a completely different operating platform then windows. instead of button *control* to use with V ,c or P ,b,ect...to do things. Mac has a *command *C,V, P to do copy, paste and cutting.
> The x to close a page is not an x but a red dot , not on the right of the screen but on the left!.
> The coolest things about this tiny laptop so far are the amazing sounding speakers and the touch with your finger unlocking to log on, just like the i phone, still need to figure out a ton of things like how to upload a media file here on rollitup.
> Have a nice day!


god luck learning new toys are phun


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 28, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yeah, got a MacBook Pro Lap top and its got a completely different operating platform then windows. instead of button *control* to use with V ,c or P ,b,ect...to do things. Mac has a *command *C,V, P to do copy, paste and cutting.
> The x to close a page is not an x but a red dot , not on the right of the screen but on the left!.
> The coolest things about this tiny laptop so far are the amazing sounding speakers and the touch with your finger unlocking to log on, just like the i phone, still need to figure out a ton of things like how to upload a media file here on rollitup.
> Have a nice day!


I'm so sorry my friend. I meant to respond to your message the other day and spaced. 

I was not planning on going to see the dead this summer. But your post inspired me and we are going and taking the baby too. I'm so excited. Even if glitter dick (John Mayer) is in the band. He is surprisingly capable of playing jerrys parts. 

This was from Friday morning. But I thought you all would appreciate my breakfast of champions before skiing.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 28, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'm so sorry my friend. I meant to respond to your message the other day and spaced.
> 
> I was not planning on going to see the dead this summer. But your post inspired me and we are going and taking the baby too. I'm so excited. Even if glitter dick (John Mayer) is in the band. He is surprisingly capable of playing jerrys parts.
> 
> This was from Friday morning. But I thought you all would appreciate my breakfast of champions before skiing. View attachment 4080677


Always hated John Mayer until I heard him cover voodoo child. That dude is really good at guitar even if his dick is glittery.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yeah, got a MacBook Pro Lap top and its got a completely different operating platform then windows. instead of button *control* to use with V ,c or P ,b,ect...to do things. Mac has a *command *C,V, P to do copy, paste and cutting.
> The x to close a page is not an x but a red dot , not on the right of the screen but on the left!.
> The coolest things about this tiny laptop so far are the amazing sounding speakers and the touch with your finger unlocking to log on, just like the i phone, still need to figure out a ton of things like how to upload a media file here on rollitup.
> Have a nice day!


Oh I love my mac's. I have a macbook pro and an imac and they have been wonderful. Enjoy the learning it's fun. You have great taste in computers.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 28, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Always hated John Mayer until I heard him cover voodoo child. That dude is really good at guitar even if his dick is glittery.


Yeah, say what you want about the man...

but he can fucking shred!

Also I was thinking about it. Do you think Bob, Mickey and Bill would tolerate him if he was a prima donna asshole or couldn't fill the shoes? I kinda doubt it. I saw them in an interview and they had nothing but preaise for him.

Definitely respect him (even if his penis is a sparkly, shimmering glitter wand).


----------



## srh88 (Jan 28, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yeah, say what you want about the man...
> 
> but he can fucking shred!
> 
> ...


Bob is known to speak his mind lol. And he really won't play with many people. I'd go hit this tour for sure. Just don't get front row.. might get glitter in your eye


----------



## srh88 (Jan 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Oh I love my mac's. I have a macbook pro and an imac and they have been wonderful. Enjoy the learning it's fun. You have great taste in computers.


Well aren't you fancy


----------



## Bareback (Jan 28, 2018)

It's been raining all day, I was planning on grilling some chicken, but it won't stop raining. F' it I'm hungry so I think I'll grill some links to make up for the delay.


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 28, 2018)

I gotta piss now
 
Where's the glory hole?

I thought it was called a morning glory?
(standup pee tube)


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## SSGrower (Jan 28, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4080840
> View attachment 4080841


We should charge Taste of the Wild for having their foodmin our pics.


----------



## Justin-case (Jan 28, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4080840
> View attachment 4080841


Dude! Nice vacuum distiller. I'm been weighing some options and I'm seriously considering one of these.
Is that a 2 liter?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 28, 2018)

Justin-case said:


> Dude! Nice vacuum distiller. I'm been weighing some options and I'm seriously considering one of these.
> Is that a 2 liter?


Yes sir!
I got about 600g's/ml's of oil ready to refine for the first time. Kind of scared. Lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 28, 2018)

Think I'm gonna watch every YouTube video again before I run it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 28, 2018)

A carpenter playing with lab equipment. What could possibly go wrong? Lol


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 28, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> god luck learning new toys are phun


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 28, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4080853


You know where this is rite?
 
I'm def gonna try and bring my boat down that way this summer for some trolling. Miss that lake!


----------



## Justin-case (Jan 28, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Yes sir!
> I got about 600g's/ml's of oil ready to refine for the first time. Kind of scared. Lol


Yeah, I would be too. I'm sure there's a learning curve. There are a couple of good threads in the concentrate sub forum you might check out. Don't laugh at me, but Im thinking of running bubble hash through one. I've already tried an experimental batch and am pretty impressed with the results. Seems like this is where the market is going/gone.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 28, 2018)

Justin-case said:


> Yeah, I would be too. I'm sure there's a learning curve. There are a couple of good threads in the concentrate sub forum you might check out. Don't laugh at me, but Im thinking of running bubble hash through one. I've already tried an experimental batch and am pretty impressed with the results. Seems like this is where the market is going/gone.


For sure bro.
Most of the oil I have is winterized rosin, because i had it lol. But I also washed some bubble in ethanol too. Def skipping the rosin step for the future. Prob ditching my 20gal wash machine and getting an extraction contraption too


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 28, 2018)

Justin-case said:


> Yeah, I would be too. I'm sure there's a learning curve. There are a couple of good threads in the concentrate sub forum you might check out. Don't laugh at me, but Im thinking of running bubble hash through one. I've already tried an experimental batch and am pretty impressed with the results. Seems like this is where the market is going/gone.


----------



## Justin-case (Jan 28, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> For sure bro.
> Most of the oil I have is winterized rosin, because i had it lol. But I also washed some bubble in ethanol too. Def skipping the rosin step for the future. Prob ditching my 20gal wash machine and getting an extraction contraption too


What's an extraction contraption?


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 28, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> A carpenter playing with lab equipment. What could possibly go wrong? Lol


I used to do health and safety, alot of time spent in a pharmaceutical plant. I HAVE NO FUCKING CLUE WHAT YOU ARE DOING. Please be careful.




But also want know how this goes.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 28, 2018)

Justin-case said:


> What's an extraction contraption?






And I do believe it's made right here in the north state 
The cement mixer is harbor freight.


----------



## Justin-case (Jan 28, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> And I do believe it's made right here in the north state


Okay, jj posted a pic one of these I saw. Sorry, I'm such a newb at this, but what is the second glass piece you posted?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 28, 2018)

Justin-case said:


> Okay, jj posted a pic one of these I saw. Sorry, I'm such a newb at this, but what is the second glass piece you posted?


That second contraption I showed is a rotovap. A way to evap and recapture the ethanol.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 28, 2018)

Justin-case said:


> Okay, jj posted a pic one of these I saw. Sorry, I'm such a newb at this, but what is the second glass piece you posted?


Yup, jj's got one.
He tried to convince me I should go that route a while back, but I'm stubborn. But I give up. Making bubble fucking sucks. Hurts my hands  some serious pain when shaking them bags. Especially the 20 gal ones.

@doublejj


----------



## Justin-case (Jan 28, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Yup, jj's got one.
> He tried to convince me I should go that route a while back, but I'm stubborn. But I give up. Making bubble fucking sucks. Hurts my hands  some serious pain when shaking them bags.
> 
> @doublejj


Lol, definitely some labor involved. My buddy showed me trick of hanging the bags with motor cycle straps from the ceiling (garage door track) but it still takes two guys to fill the bag.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 28, 2018)

Justin-case said:


> Lol, definitely some labor involved. My buddy showed me trick of hanging the bags with motor cycle straps from the ceiling (garage door track) but it still takes two guys to fill the bag.


Yup, thats how I do it too. But that last bag...fuck n a. the only way is to slap it and bounce it up and down. Fuck that.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4080840
> View attachment 4080841


Now you've done it. I can imagine @cannabineer is packing his suitcase!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2018)

I hear this knocking on my house. It's been going on sporadically since yesterday. I hear the knocking and I check the door, nothing, check the garage and bird room to see if a dog got shut in accidentally, nope.

Finally go outside and it gets louder, follow the sound around the side of the house and it stops. I look up and here's this Flicker looking down at me. I don't move and after a moment he starts knocking and I notice the 3" hole of stucco asshole has knocked down, shit. I know what I'm doing this week. I did request he stop, he did and left, but he'll be back. They always come back.


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 28, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Yup, thats how I do it too. But that last bag...fuck n a. the only way is to slap it and bounce it up and down. Fuck that.
> View attachment 4080866


Consoider someting like this
https://www.google.com/search?q=lel+meter+personal&client=tablet-android-samsung&sa=X&biw=962&bih=601&tbs=vw:l,ss:53&tbm=shop&prmd=isvn&srpd=1698601792622756251&prds=num:1,of:1,epd:1698601792622756251,paur:ClkAsKraX4AlSXTk2nVum13usb-JVxHxAPwFASUjtEvGXOhgJJ3R02wiLn1UT2Q1LbEdMRRpp8O3K4C4dikMCSNsJ3rizIDr7TG8YzYh4vZdH5vyd0243yAXThIZAFPVH71jRGMU4YKSoiids-H0we72UYXdyw&ved=0ahUKEwje9rGEhPzYAhVkHGMKHdkHDycQgjYIuwQ

pm me if you want.


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I hear this knocking on my house. It's been going on sporadically since yesterday. I hear the knocking and I check the door, nothing, check the garage and bird room to see if a dog got shut in accidentally, nope.
> 
> Finally go outside and it gets louder, follow the sound around the side of the house and it stops. I look up and here's this Flicker looking down at me. I don't move and after a moment he starts knocking and I notice the 3" hole of stucco asshole has knocked down, shit. I know what I'm doing this week. I did request he stop, he did and left, but he'll be back. They always come back.


Cayanne pepper, mirrors, what?






22mag


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 28, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Consoider someting like this
> https://www.google.com/search?q=lel+meter+personal&client=tablet-android-samsung&sa=X&biw=962&bih=601&tbs=vw:l,ss:53&tbm=shop&prmd=isvn&srpd=1698601792622756251&prds=num:1,of:1,epd:1698601792622756251,paur:ClkAsKraX4AlSXTk2nVum13usb-JVxHxAPwFASUjtEvGXOhgJJ3R02wiLn1UT2Q1LbEdMRRpp8O3K4C4dikMCSNsJ3rizIDr7TG8YzYh4vZdH5vyd0243yAXThIZAFPVH71jRGMU4YKSoiids-H0we72UYXdyw&ved=0ahUKEwje9rGEhPzYAhVkHGMKHdkHDycQgjYIuwQ
> 
> pm me if you want.


Man, that thing would have come in handy a couple yrs ago.
Fucking power company had a gas leak right next to my house. The NG was getting into my growroom. Couldn't figure out what the fuck was up with the phantom deficiencies i was experiencing. I got a little cheap detector and was like wtf? It was coming up the edges of my garage slab. Hella lucky my co2 gen's didn't ignite the shit!
Fucking killed two huge trees next to my house.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I hear this knocking on my house. It's been going on sporadically since yesterday. I hear the knocking and I check the door, nothing, check the garage and bird room to see if a dog got shut in accidentally, nope.
> 
> Finally go outside and it gets louder, follow the sound around the side of the house and it stops. I look up and here's this Flicker looking down at me. I don't move and after a moment he starts knocking and I notice the 3" hole of stucco asshole has knocked down, shit. I know what I'm doing this week. I did request he stop, he did and left, but he'll be back. They always come back.


You'll have to kill him, trust me #deadflickersdonoharm


----------



## charface (Jan 28, 2018)

I stained the new window casings the other day. Today I started hanging them in the bathroom. 

I will seal them with sanding sealer lacquer then I color match my putty
So you cant see the nail holes then
Spray my top coats.

I screwed up a few boards but Im back on track. Should finish the install tomorrow.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 28, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4080840
> View attachment 4080841


 want


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 28, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Man, that thing would have come in handy a couple yrs ago.
> Fucking power company had a gas leak right next to my house. The NG was getting into my growroom. Couldn't figure out what the fuck was up with the phantom deficiencies i was experiencing. I got a little cheap detector and was like wtf? It was coming up the edges of my garage slab. Hella lucky my co2 gen's didn't ignite the shit!
> Fucking killed two huge trees next to my house.


You would have need this for that
https://www.google.com/search?q=ppbrae&client=tablet-android-samsung&sa=X&biw=962&bih=601&tbs=vw:l,ss:44&tbm=shop&prmd=msivn&srpd=4541233738208452984&prds=num:1,of:1,epd:4950450686918492761,paur:ClkAsKraX3v4fYRqp0FlySO2NRq3_YYMUqfDjgIpyLYljlhpRZbehd2jYAtq0mbijTKJS5kA1j3ePHRaKFPiDluQS8ar2k5aCcORqex_76_Z-wwlOfWjIoOEZxIZAFPVH721ECnAfsi_SRVlIOyMD2gYZAnVCQ,cid:18028652562155547332&ved=0ahUKEwjV3I6Dj_zYAhVM42MKHQkGBO0QgjYIigI


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 28, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> A carpenter playing with lab equipment. What could possibly go wrong? Lol


 You should see what wood-torture I can do with sharp and toothy steel


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I hear this knocking on my house. It's been going on sporadically since yesterday. I hear the knocking and I check the door, nothing, check the garage and bird room to see if a dog got shut in accidentally, nope.
> 
> Finally go outside and it gets louder, follow the sound around the side of the house and it stops. I look up and here's this Flicker looking down at me. I don't move and after a moment he starts knocking and I notice the 3" hole of stucco asshole has knocked down, shit. I know what I'm doing this week. I did request he stop, he did and left, but he'll be back. They always come back.


I get one every spring through the summer knocking on the gable end of my house which happens to be my bedroom area..lol.. I also have a 60' base antena from my old c.b. the fuck love wrapping on as well.. if the damn thing didn't build a nest in the tree in my front yard and I didn't have a heart would of already blown his or her ass away by now...lol... they're madding when it's 5a.m. and you got a hangover..


----------



## Justin-case (Jan 28, 2018)

charface said:


> I stained the new window casings the other day. Today I started hanging them in the bathroom.
> 
> I will seal them with sanding sealer lacquer then I color match my putty
> So you cant see the nail holes then
> ...


Looks good, man. Remember to mix your putty slightly darker as the wood will darken over time.


----------



## charface (Jan 28, 2018)

Justin-case said:


> Looks good, man. Remember to mix your putty slightly darker as the wood will darken over time.


Interesting, i've probably done in the hundreds of stain and lacquer jobs and never considered that. It does make sense that the putty and the wood will age differently.
Its gonna be hard to purposely make my putty not match now so it will match later. I guess I have to deal with it on one end or the other eventually.

But a little darker putty wouldn't be so noticeable anyway.

Well sir, you have officially disturbed my very being.
Well done


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 28, 2018)

You know were all crazy when putty color is what disturbs us most.


----------



## charface (Jan 28, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> You know were all crazy when putty color is what disturbs us most.


We may be crazy but at least our nail holes aren't just hanging out for all to mock


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 28, 2018)

charface said:


> We may be crazy but at least our nail holes aren't just hanging out for all to mock


Nobody but me is looking


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 28, 2018)

charface said:


> We may be crazy but at least our nail holes aren't just hanging out for all to mock



Even I was super intrigued to learn this technique ....actually made me stop and think....yet all the fat thumbed glory hole owners don't even slow us/me down .....never mind all the Dix,vaginas,dildos, pastrami genitalia etc etc etc.

Il tell you one thing....my fuckin putty will be darker from now on.


----------



## charface (Jan 28, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Even I was super intrigued to learn this technique ....actually made me stop and think....yet all the fat thumbed glory hole owners don't even slow us/me down .....never mind all the Dix,vaginas,dildos, pastrami genitalia etc etc etc.
> 
> Il tell you one thing....my fuckin putty will be darker from now on.


I like to think my putty was always darker. I just wasn't willing to see it.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> You'll have to kill him, trust me #deadflickersdonoharm


If I kill him I'm eating him #ortolan


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 28, 2018)

charface said:


> We may be crazy but at least our nail holes aren't just hanging out for all to mock


lol... or when Jack holes use iron nails on exterior trim...lol..
edit: or siding..


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm sitting here after taking a shower wondering if I forgot to wash my ass. I now realize my dog rolled in something dead while he was out to pee. 

Damn. Now I have to bathe him again.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 28, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I'm sitting here after taking a shower wondering if I forgot to wash my ass. I now realize my dog rolled in something dead while he was out to pee.
> 
> Damn. Now I have to bathe him again.


 And shower again ... no good deed


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 28, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> And shower again ... no good deed


He is so big I normally just get in the shower with him. Its a boxer but I suspect he has some pit or something in him. Unless boxers get big. He is about 80 pounds and has a big head. Has those droopy boxer lips though. Good dog. Very smart and trained easy.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 29, 2018)

so ive jerked off


my wife hates it, but fuck her





literary, fuck her, with all the dix!





read that with a new jersey accent.,.


----------



## ANC (Jan 29, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> He is so big I normally just get in the shower with him. Its a boxer but I suspect he has some pit or something in him. Unless boxers get big. He is about 80 pounds and has a big head. Has those droopy boxer lips though. Good dog. Very smart and trained easy.


Well, this way your balls and arse get a good licking.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 29, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> He is so big I normally just get in the shower with him. Its a boxer but I suspect he has some pit or something in him. Unless boxers get big. He is about 80 pounds and has a big head. Has those droopy boxer lips though. Good dog. Very smart and trained easy.


I have a dane and she showers with me, sometimes she doesn't want to, and I'll say " if you're going to sleep in my bed you have to shower " . She just drops her head and walks right in, then afterwards she will jump in the bed and roll ( before I can dry her off ) as if she is getting even.


----------



## charface (Jan 29, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I have a dane and she showers with me, sometimes she doesn't want to, and I'll say " if you're going to sleep in my bed you have to shower " . She just drops her head and walks right in, then afterwards she will jump in the bed and roll ( before I can dry her off ) as if she is getting even.


Lol, my old dane used to come stand in the tub when I bathed. Just her front legs though.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 29, 2018)

charface said:


> Lol, my old dane used to come stand in the tub when I bathed. Just her front legs though.


Love your new avatar dude. One of the most underrated movies imo.


----------



## charface (Jan 29, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Love your new avatar dude. One of the most underrated movies imo.


Lol. Yeah tons of good stuff.


----------



## ANC (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2018)

ANC said:


> Well, this way your balls and arse get a good licking.


Organic washcloth


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 29, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> He is so big I normally just get in the shower with him. Its a boxer but I suspect he has some pit or something in him. Unless boxers get big. He is about 80 pounds and has a big head. Has those droopy boxer lips though. Good dog. Very smart and trained easy.


From that description it sounds like you may have found Reddan.

Except the smart part ....NM


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 29, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> If I kill him I'm eating him #ortolan


I imagine the bird room would be slightly awkward after that Annie.

But I agree, there's no room for unruly peckers hanging around the house.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 29, 2018)

Here's your daily dose of cuteness. I put a deposit down before they were born and have pick of the litter. (first time I've ever had to select from so many)


2 weeks old. See that little dark runt. My eyes go to him every time the owner sends me new picks. I "think" he may be "the one"

She had 8. 4M and 4F.
These are the boys.
I'm going to see them for the first time today and pick out my new little buddy.
And I shall call him Bodhi



That's all. Carry on with your penis talk


----------



## ANC (Jan 29, 2018)

Runts always make the best pets.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 29, 2018)

Banana runts are the best

The pink hearts are a close second

I bought a quarter vending machine with my earnings from mowing lawns when I was 16 or so. 

The runts were always gone while the m&m's were full.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 29, 2018)

ANC said:


> Runts always make the best pets.


A lot of people seem to share that opinion, stating the runts are a bit smarter, easier to train etc. due to needing to fight a little harder than the others in the beginning. 
We've had a lot of dogs over the yrs and I really don't know if they're "smarter" but I do know it doesn't determine their final size.
I just really like his coloring but wont know til I actually get there and spend some time with them.
I'm just happy we're adding him to our family.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 29, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Banana runts are the best
> 
> The pink hearts are a close second
> 
> ...


Banana runts were to worst 
The only thing they were good for was flinging them at my unsuspecting brothers


----------



## ANC (Jan 29, 2018)

Jees just read a story in the news, this guy in India got killed when he was told to go into an MRI room carrying a can of oxygen.
The machine was on and sucked him and the bottle in, the bottle broke open and he died from "inhaling" liquid oxygen.
Makes whatever happened to us today seem like nothing.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Here's your daily dose of cuteness. I put a deposit down before they were born and have pick of the litter. (first time I've ever had to select from so many)
> 
> 
> 2 weeks old. See that little dark runt. My eyes go to him every time the owner sends me new picks. I "think" he may be "the one"
> ...


Golden retriever? My son and his wife got a puppy in the spring. He's closing in on 70# now LOL


----------



## ScoobyDoo90 (Jan 29, 2018)

i Fed a homeless man my jizz


----------



## ANC (Jan 29, 2018)

Older retrievers are OK, young ones can be biters around children.


----------



## ANC (Jan 29, 2018)

ScoobyDoo90 said:


> i Fed a homeless man my jizz


End world hunger, eat the poor?


----------



## ScoobyDoo90 (Jan 29, 2018)

ANC said:


> End world hunger, eat the poor?


He was talking about spending time with other men in eachothers fox holes so i figured he was queer,


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 29, 2018)

ANC said:


> End world hunger, eat the poor?


A Modest Proposal?


----------



## ANC (Jan 29, 2018)

I see


----------



## ScoobyDoo90 (Jan 29, 2018)

ANC said:


> I see


haha wonderful,


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 29, 2018)

Yep. We had our last one put down last Feb (he was 115#) and I've put off getting another until now. I don't leave the house much these days and this is exactly what I need. 
I'm hoping this one doesn't go over 85# but its hard to tell. The sire was a BIG boy


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 29, 2018)

ANC said:


> Well, this way your balls and arse get a good licking.


Lol.


Bareback said:


> I have a dane and she showers with me, sometimes she doesn't want to, and I'll say " if you're going to sleep in my bed you have to shower " . She just drops her head and walks right in, then afterwards she will jump in the bed and roll ( before I can dry her off ) as if she is getting even.


My boxer does the same. He actually likes a bath or shower.


Tangerine_ said:


> Here's your daily dose of cuteness. I put a deposit down before they were born and have pick of the litter. (first time I've ever had to select from so many)
> 
> 
> 2 weeks old. See that little dark runt. My eyes go to him every time the owner sends me new picks. I "think" he may be "the one"
> ...


Best hunting dogs I've had were runts. Some of the best dogs were runts now I think about it.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 29, 2018)

ANC said:


> Older retrievers are OK, young ones can be biters around children.


Never heard, read, or experienced this.
But all puppies bite, yes. GR have a "soft" mouth. If anything, they're humpers til ya get them fixed.

Herding breeds are the worst nippers IME...especially with rambunctious little ones running about.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2018)

ANC said:


> Jees just read a story in the news, this guy in India got killed when he was told to go into an MRI room carrying a can of oxygen.
> The machine was on and sucked him and the bottle in, the bottle broke open and he died from "inhaling" liquid oxygen.
> Makes whatever happened to us today seem like nothing.


Sad that they either didn't quench the magnet or worse it was a non-functional quench circuit. But it costs tens of thousands to recover from a quench (even more if you destroyed the magnets), and the govt is paying out $7850.00 for the man's death.


----------



## ANC (Jan 29, 2018)

Yeha that amount is an insult.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2018)

ANC said:


> Yeha that amount is an insult.


Worse it encourages a policy of non-quenching. They should have to pay more than it would cost to replace all the helium and magnets.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 29, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Golden retriever? My son and his wife got a puppy in the spring. He's closing in on 70# now LOL


~ Lightweight ~


----------



## Bareback (Jan 29, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Lol.
> 
> My boxer does the same. He actually likes a bath or shower.
> 
> Best hunting dogs I've had were runts. Some of the best dogs were runts now I think about it.


My Dane does some funny stuff, like no dog I ever had before. She was about 10 months old and had some training when I got her. If I tell her to go away she'll love all over ya, just drive you nuts pushing on ya, if I tell her to come here and she is more than ten feet away then she walks off and turns to look back. If I feed her or give her a treat she won't eat in front of me she waits till I leave. She won't jump up on a car but she stands up and looks in ( well for trucks away, she just looks straight into most cars ) and she will not ride in the back seat, but when she is in the back of my envoy she walks around bumping her head on the ceiling turning on all the lights.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 29, 2018)

ANC said:


> Yeha that amount is an insult.


$6150 more then Du Pont after Bhopal. just sayin.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> ~ Lightweight ~


LOL compared to your pony, compared to my itty bitty terriers he's a giant.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 29, 2018)

Bareback said:


> My Dane does some funny stuff, like no dog I ever had before. She was about 10 months old and had some training when I got her. If I tell her to go away she'll love all over ya, just drive you nuts pushing on ya, if I tell her to come here and she is more than ten feet away then she walks off and turns to look back. If I feed her or give her a treat she won't eat in front of me she waits till I leave. She won't jump up on a car but she stands up and looks in ( well for trucks away, she just looks straight into most cars ) and she will not ride in the back seat, but when she is in the back of my envoy she walks around bumping her head on the ceiling turning on all the lights.


I got my boxer at about 10 months old. He didn't have any training. He now follows commands like sit, shake, lay down, stay etc. He even seems to understand more than just commands. He listens to all kinds of things I say.


----------



## ANC (Jan 29, 2018)

Dogs are pretty smart hey. Our last dog would fetch specific toys from his room when asked.
He also didn't bark when all the street dogs went apeshit. Hated birds with a passion, almost as much as bathing.
His toys were his possessions and not for playing with, especially by hooomans. 
He would nearly shit himself if he bit a toy hard enough to make the squeaker make a noise.
He was also best friends with a cat. the cat would put his head in the dog's mouth sometimes.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 29, 2018)

ANC said:


> Dogs are pretty smart hey. Our last dog would fetch specific toys from his room when asked.
> He also didn't bark when all the street dogs went apeshit. Hated birds with a passion, almost as much as bathing.
> His toys were his possessions and not for playing with, especially by hooomans.
> He would nearly shit himself if he bit a toy hard enough to make the squeaker make a noise.
> He was also best friends with a cat. the cat would put his head in the dog's mouth sometimes.


I've been taking my boxer hunting lately. Over the fall I took him. He would sit in the blind or under a tree without moving or making noise. He would bring the squirrels I shot back to me. I hoping to teach him to actually tree squirrels.


----------



## ANC (Jan 29, 2018)

Had a cat that did the same thing with birds when I was a kid.
I had a knock on the head in a car accident later that changed me a little.
I could never kill animals unless they are being menacing arseholes.


----------



## dstroy (Jan 29, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> A carpenter playing with lab equipment. What could possibly go wrong? Lol


it'll prolly be fine 

remember to put on your sunglasses and walk away slowly


----------



## dstroy (Jan 29, 2018)

my mailbox was on fire when I got home 

 

I’m so excited


----------



## ANC (Jan 29, 2018)

Remember that time Jesus made all that wine.
Everyone got fucked and a good time was had by all.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 29, 2018)

dstroy said:


> my mailbox was on fire when I got home
> 
> View attachment 4081238
> 
> I’m so excited


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 29, 2018)

"Black Nepalese, it's got you weak in your knees......"


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 29, 2018)

I got another tv today.

Put the 65" above the fireplace and put this 75" in it's place.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 29, 2018)

Now i gotta clean up a little.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 29, 2018)

Can never have enough tv! I like my curved screen i got last year. Took me awhile to get used to it though.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 29, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I got another tv today.
> 
> Put the 65" above the fireplace and put this 75" in it's place.
> View attachment 4081336


Wheres the hound? The all look comfy in the pic.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 29, 2018)

757growin said:


> Can never have enough tv! I like my curved screen i got last year. Took me awhile to get used to it though.


Dude. I was so set on a curved, but the dude at costco talked me out of it. He said if there's any windows nearby it fucks up the view big time. Glare supposedly doesn't work well with them?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 29, 2018)

757growin said:


> Wheres the hound? The all look comfy in the pic.


I don't have the hound anymore. It's now my daughters dog. Puppy was just too much right now. I have too many dogs as it is. Works great for her situation. 
I'm almost positive she bought the pup for me knowing she would end up with it.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 29, 2018)

I got the new freeze plug installed and I plugged the hole on the intake manifold that fed the broken heater core line. That thing would _*NOT*_ budge. I had to wind up sawing it out in sections where it threads into it, then chiseled the sections out. It even collapsed in on it's self instead of turning. I've also got all the old gaskets cleaned off and everything is ready to go back together.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 29, 2018)

Not the prettiest pic of rosin. It is lighter in real life. NR wedding cake.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 29, 2018)

I just dabbed some. It's alright.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 29, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Dude. I was so set on a curved, but the dude at costco talked me out of it. He said if there's any windows nearby it fucks up the view big time. Glare supposedly doesn't work well with them?


Not to bad where i got the tv located. But maybe?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 29, 2018)

757growin said:


> Not to bad wherein got the tv located. But maybe?


Yup. Exactly what the dude told me.
I could buy it, put it in place, and then figure out if it works out. Easily returnable, but i took it as nah. I'll got non-curved.


Worked for you though?


----------



## 757growin (Jan 29, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Yup. Exactly what the dude told me.
> I could buy it, put it in place, and then figure out if it works out. Easily returnable, but i took it as nah. I'll got non-curved.
> 
> 
> Worked for you though?


Yeah I'm pretty happy. Got yours just in time for the super bowl!. Just add wings.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 29, 2018)

Tomorrow is my early day ....gotta go trim out some goodies for patients I meet at the hospital ....then it's off to bed .....I know it sounds like no big deal ....but trimming FML .....I'm usually pretty good about keeping some tight and right for when my patients need it ....but I let my man purse go completely down to crumbs ....shame on me.


However I am excited to pop these bags and see what's what ....haven't been opened or even looked at in months...... Of course it's just a few tiny nuggs


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 29, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Tomorrow is my early day ....gotta go trim out some goodies for patients I meet at the hospital ....then it's off to bed .....I know it sounds like no big deal ....but trimming FML .....I'm usually pretty good about keeping some tight and right for when my patients need it ....but I let my man purse go completely down to crumbs ....shame on me.
> 
> 
> However I am excited to pop these bags and see what's what ....haven't been opened or even looked at in months...... Of course it's just a few tiny nuggs


Of course.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 30, 2018)

Trimming took way longer than expected ....it's now past 11 and alarm goes off at 4 .....add in the time it takes to actually fall asleep and ....I may get 2 hours tonight 


Night guys/gals 


Penis


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 30, 2018)

I took my mom to the psychiatrist today, then had scallops for lunch. 

The scallops were excellent, mom's dementia is progressing at a frightening rate, I call it Monday


----------



## ANC (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 30, 2018)

ANC said:


>


I wish it showed how that one ended lol


----------



## dstroy (Jan 30, 2018)

School got delayed until 10 because of snow, I show up here like 40 minutes before and there are maybe a hundred cars in a parking lot that can hold idk like several thousand.

So I did a lap of the empty part completely sideways lol

The best part was that as soon as I parked and was walking up inside another person did the same thing hahahaha


 

But the highway was scary as shit, people were going way too fast on slush. Should be cleared up by the time I have to leave.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 30, 2018)

Just when my back was feeling better. 
 
This is starting to suck. Ice layer on bottom.
If that groundhog doesn't end winter early this year, we'll serve him as a meatloaf.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 30, 2018)

Good morning wood!

Today I get paid to ski all day as a program through work to help less fortunate youth. 
And they're paying me. Suckers.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 30, 2018)

Unusually mild here today. Can't say I'm not enjoying it.


Yes I had to Google how to make a screen shot on this tablet. Guess I'm not as bright as most ppl.


----------



## ANC (Jan 30, 2018)

Nice, we hit 108 degrees yesterday and today is a nice cool 93 degrees.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 30, 2018)

Yesterday I completed the largest sawmill order I've ever had this morning I lined up the next guy, this order may be as big or bigger. Lots of beams and post so it's quick bf but everything is extremely heavy. This first delivery is supposed to be a bunch of 16'-18' long by 18" logs the next delivery is supposed to be very large diameters some as large as 40"-48" , that's 5000# or more. 

A couple weeks ago I cut some pecan , some with spalting . I now wish I had taken pics and put them on the beautiful thread. But it needs a couple of months to oxidize and bring out the color.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 30, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Just when my back was feeling better.
> View attachment 4081538
> This is starting to suck. Ice layer on bottom.
> If that groundhog doesn't end winter early this year, we'll serve him as a meatloaf.


Yep, this is the first snow I've seen this winter. Don't think I like it one bit. Even if it does look rather majestic. I need to accomplish some shoveling and feeding my brothers cat but this coffee and Planet Earth Ⅱ are just too enjoyable right now.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 30, 2018)

srh88 said:


> I wish it showed how that one ended lol


I used to work construction and one day this crew was decking the roof on a 3 story house. Well one guy stepped on his air gun hose and lost his footing, he is sliding fast so he makes a split second decision to hit his hand with the gun and nail himself to the deck  It worked, they cut a small square out of decking and off he went to hospital with his hand nailed to a piece of osb.. I guess it was better than the fall..


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 30, 2018)

We're getting pounded with snow this morning. Which just intensifies my already foul mood because we're down to one sled. My son and his friend had them out on the trails last week and when they stopped to take a break, one wouldn't start. Probably dirty plugs or something dumb. I told them to just leave it til morning and we'd deal with it in daylight hours. They didn't. They thought towing it would be a better solution. 
Needless to say, I'm online trying to find cylinders and pistons now because they cooked the whole top end. 
This little fuck up is going to cost about 7-800. Not to mention, my friend and I were "supposed" to go on a poker run this weekend and there's no way it will be fixed by then, even if I send it out.


----------



## ANC (Jan 30, 2018)

I want to make a snow angel. I've only made sand angels in sand dunes


----------



## ANC (Jan 30, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Yep, this is the first snow I've seen this winter. Don't think I like it one bit. Even if it does look rather majestic. I need to accomplish some shoveling and feeding my brothers cat but this coffee and Planet Earth Ⅱ are just too enjoyable right now.
> 
> View attachment 4081576








You should be in Africa this time of year, mate!


----------



## dstroy (Jan 30, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Just when my back was feeling better.
> View attachment 4081538
> This is starting to suck. Ice layer on bottom.
> If that groundhog doesn't end winter early this year, we'll serve him as a meatloaf.


you need one of these

https://www.harborfreight.com/propane-torch-with-push-button-igniter-91037.html

since you don't like salt on your nice stone

bonus is that it's a fuckin legal flamethrower


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 30, 2018)

Rained all day Saturday and now its 20 degrees. Perfect day to dig a base for a retaining wall right? Ground is beyond frozen. Even the bobcat is struggling. Idiot.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jan 30, 2018)

Your government actually have a real life plan for zombie attacks, I think the number is 8888


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 30, 2018)

ANC said:


> You should be in Africa this time of year, mate!


Damn! What a mass of gorgeous women. Why are they fenced in?


----------



## ANC (Jan 30, 2018)

The men were fenced out... was a Cosmo shoot


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 30, 2018)

is that hookworm beach?

https://www.cnn.com/2018/01/30/health/worms-feet-vacation/index.html


----------



## ANC (Jan 30, 2018)

No, the worms were in the Dominican Republic (next door to Haiti) in the Caribean.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2018)

ANC said:


> The men were fenced out... was a Cosmo shoot


LOL beat me to it!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 30, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I took my mom to the psychiatrist today, then had scallops for lunch.
> 
> The scallops were excellent, mom's dementia is progressing at a frightening rate, I call it Monday


Sorry to hear that. We lost a family member last year about this time. Just before Christmas that had dementia. It can be rough going. Hang in there.


----------



## lokie (Jan 30, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL beat me to it!


With so many participants I guess you have to come up with stronger security.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 30, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Yesterday I completed the largest sawmill order I've ever had this morning I lined up the next guy, this order may be as big or bigger. Lots of beams and post so it's quick bf but everything is extremely heavy. This first delivery is supposed to be a bunch of 16'-18' long by 18" logs the next delivery is supposed to be very large diameters some as large as 40"-48" , that's 5000# or more.
> 
> A couple weeks ago I cut some pecan , some with spalting . I now wish I had taken pics and put them on the beautiful thread. But it needs a couple of months to oxidize and bring out the color.


We are thinking about buying a portable saw mill.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I used to work construction and one day this crew was decking the roof on a 3 story house. Well one guy stepped on his air gun hose and lost his footing, he is sliding fast so he makes a split second decision to hit his hand with the gun and nail himself to the deck  It worked, they cut a small square out of decking and off he went to hospital with his hand nailed to a piece of osb.. I guess it was better than the fall..


Actually that was genius.


----------



## ANC (Jan 30, 2018)

They don't know about the reed dance do they?
google it


----------



## Bareback (Jan 30, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> We are thinking about buying a portable saw mill.


I have the woodmizer lt40 it will cut 21'x 24"x36" , mine has the hydraulic lift arms but not all the automated system. I could add more features but most are around 2000$ each and I only run this mill part time. But I were to do it as a full-time business I would want all the bells and whistles.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 30, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I have the woodmizer lt40 it will cut 21'x 24"x36" , mine has the hydraulic lift arms but not all the automated system. I could add more features but most are around 2000$ each and I only run this mill part time. But I were to do it as a full-time business I would want all the bells and whistles.


About four of us are going to split on the cost. I'm looking at some more land and want to build my own log cabin.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 30, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> About four of us are going to split on the cost. I'm looking at some more land and want to build my own log cabin.


Me too but as I study more and more on cabin construction it seems that the south is a poor place for them. Plus our local codes are all f'ed up. And it's best to buy a kit and assemble it. Here is some wide pine I cut into 3" slabs for live edge shelves and some paneling I made from beetle killed pine.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 30, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Me too but as I study more and more on cabin construction it seems that the south is a poor place for them. Plus our local codes are all f'ed up. And it's best to buy a kit and assemble it. Here is some wide pine I cut into 3" slabs for live edge shelves and some paneling I made from beetle killed pine.


Nice. I want to mirror the cabin my father in law built. Been standing 30 years. Made with 8x8 logs. Porch all the way around to keep rain off.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 30, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Nice. I want to mirror the cabin my father in law built. Been standing 30 years. Made with 8x8 logs. Porch all the way around to keep rain off.


That's a good idea. I never really thought of that.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 30, 2018)

ANC said:


> You should be in Africa this time of year, mate!


I've got Travelosity on speed dial and am hovering over the connect button atm.

Just don't know what to tell the Mrs.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've got Travelosity on speed dial and am hovering over the connect button atm.
> 
> Just don't know what to tell the Mrs.


How about researching cultural diversity?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 30, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've got Travelosity on speed dial and am hovering over the connect button atm.
> 
> Just don't know what to tell the Mrs.


pre-nup?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 30, 2018)

ok what i do this time:

10
Awarded: 14 minutes ago
*First Anniversary*

hmmmm


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> ok what i do this time:
> 
> 10
> Awarded: 14 minutes ago
> ...


LOL You survived! That is trophy worthy here.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 30, 2018)

I started a solo cup grow off. There are some prizes up for grabs. Led light. Grow tent. Grow glasses and light ratchets. Seeds as well.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/pre-registration-for-the-greatest-party-cup-grow-off-of-2018.957441/

Photo seeds only. 12/12 from start. Starts Feb 14. I may postpone a few days to get more participants.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 30, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I started a solo cup grow off. There are some prizes up for grabs. Led light. Grow tent. Grow glasses and light ratchets. Seeds as well.
> 
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/pre-registration-for-the-greatest-party-cup-grow-off-of-2018.957441/
> ...


no shit, that's cool...would love to play around, but i can't at the moment....need a judge???


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 30, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I started a solo cup grow off. There are some prizes up for grabs. Led light. Grow tent. Grow glasses and light ratchets. Seeds as well.
> 
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/pre-registration-for-the-greatest-party-cup-grow-off-of-2018.957441/
> ...


I'd join but alas i have no led. Oh well.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 30, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> no shit, that's cool...would love to play around, but i can't at the moment....need a judge???


I think the participants will judge. Reason being that if everyone can vote it wouldn't be about the grow and more of a popularity contest.



Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I'd join but alas i have no led. Oh well.


What kind of light do you have? Rules aren't set in stone yet.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 30, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL You survived! That is trophy worthy here.


since i survived, i'm gonna have a smoke and a cold beer or 2, 3, 4 ,5

gonna water my experiment....


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 30, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> ok what i do this time:
> 
> 10
> Awarded: 14 minutes ago
> ...


Congrats. Nov will be my five year mark.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 30, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Congrats. Nov will be my five year mark.


thanks appreciate it


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 30, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> How about researching cultural diversity?


Genius, see all that schooling wasn't for naught - were I a few years younger (ok, a few more than a few) and not H/M I'd likely consider it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 30, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> thanks appreciate it


lol
I thought you meant wedding anniversary!
Don't set the bar too high right out of the gate; avoid jewelry.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 30, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Actually that was genius.


A no-brainer when you consider the worst case scenario.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> lol
> I thought you meant wedding anniversary!
> Don't set the bar too high right out of the gate; avoid jewelry.


i did, it's fake...lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 30, 2018)

i'm laughing at the feminism thread.......some people...owe well


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 30, 2018)

I'd enter your contest White but no LEDs here. Just 600s and 1ks. I have a couple 8 bulb T5s but I've never flowered under them.

*goes to check out the feminism thread* I need a good laugh...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 30, 2018)

Went out to run errands and do some shopping and my car wouldn't start. I left two ounces in the center console for a buddy a few days ago, and the moron must have left the overhead light on so the battery is dead. Fuck me. I needed to renew my AAA gold card, anyway, so I'll have them come out later tonight to give me a jump. Can't anything ever be easy?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 30, 2018)

Took a family day and we cleaned and rearranged the tank. (75gal, freshwater)


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 30, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Went out to run errands and do some shopping and my car wouldn't start. I left two ounces in the center console for a buddy a few days ago, and the moron must have left the overhead light on so the battery is dead. Fuck me. I needed to renew my AAA gold card, anyway, so I'll have them come out later tonight to give me a jump. Can't anything ever be easy?


It's a testament to your weed, he must of tried it before exiting the car.


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 30, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Went out to run errands and do some shopping and my car wouldn't start. I left two ounces in the center console for a buddy a few days ago, and the moron must have left the overhead light on so the battery is dead. Fuck me. I needed to renew my AAA gold card, anyway, so I'll have them come out later tonight to give me a jump. Can't anything ever be easy?


Had to take a ride this afternoon and give someone a jump. Same thing...overhead light over night.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 30, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I used to work construction and one day this crew was decking the roof on a 3 story house. Well one guy stepped on his air gun hose and lost his footing, he is sliding fast so he makes a split second decision to hit his hand with the gun and nail himself to the deck  It worked, they cut a small square out of decking and off he went to hospital with his hand nailed to a piece of osb.. I guess it was better than the fall..


That dude is a badass lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 30, 2018)

srh88 said:


> That dude is a badass lol


IKR? I don't know if I would have had the presence of mind to nail my hand to the roof when my fall protection failed


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 30, 2018)

Holy fucking shit!

I took two puffs off my shit I'm high as fuck!

Right this second I'm doing a second pass to get rid of burnt rubber tainted terps.
 
But just a few minutes ago.....I finished the main fractions. Smells like burnt rubber. I put just a little in my knock off chinese made ccell carts(chinese made to begin with). Took two hits. Omg people. Hella Stoney, but tastes kinda not good.
This what a little bit of it looks like in a cart.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 30, 2018)

@cannabineer

I got so many questions bro. If you don't mind, I'll shoot you some pm's tomorrow. Thanks in advance bro.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 30, 2018)

Stinky left over terp fraction
 
Success!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 30, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> @cannabineer
> 
> I got so many questions bro. If you don't mind, I'll shoot you some pm's tomorrow. Thanks in advance bro.


If I'm not impaneled (gotta call the county) ... they need many jurors around here, damn druggies


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 30, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> If I'm not impaneled (gotta call the county) ... they need many jurors around here, damn druggies


I dodged the draft on the 20th 

Never ever was a problem before until Stockton.
Those mother fuckers threaten me with contempt. I showed up, with a frown, saw the judge he asked if there was any reason why can't serve i said i pick up my daughter 2 times a week from disco bay. Dismissed.

If butte does the same thing here i'm gonna be so pissed.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 30, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Took a family day and we cleaned and rearranged the tank. (75gal, freshwater)View attachment 4081831


 You may enjoy this

https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-aquarium-thread.493875/


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> IKR? I don't know if I would have had the presence of mind to nail my hand to the roof when my fall protection failed


I would have entered into a mental debate on where to place the nail and my ass would have plummeted off that roof while I was perseverating, dude deserves an award.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 30, 2018)

@Indagrow was it you building the powerstroke 3.0 truck?

Got pics? I don't k ow what page they are on. I'm at a buddies and I wanted to show him. I got a 93 f150 stepside that I want to build similar.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2018)

Oh yes, almost forgot I installed 3 Operating Systems today on three different computers!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 30, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Oh yes, almost forgot I installed 3 Operating Systems today on three different computers!


With msft windows, installation was always the easy part. 
Only took about 15 minutes -- but then you had to endure 4 hours of updates.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 30, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> You may enjoy this
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-aquarium-thread.493875/


Thank you. I've been meaning to search for that.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 30, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I dodged the draft on the 20th
> 
> Never ever was a problem before until Stockton.
> Those mother fuckers threaten me with contempt. I showed up, with a frown, saw the judge he asked if there was any reason why can't serve i said i pick up my daughter 2 times a week from disco bay. Dismissed.
> ...


I just logged into the county to find out I've been excuuuuuused


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 30, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I just logged into the county to find out I've been excuuuuuused


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 30, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4081940


@cannabineer

You think a carbon polish would have made it even lighter? I'm pretty happy, but just wondering.

^^^that was the middle fraction. I was running out of room lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 30, 2018)

[


Aeroknow said:


> @cannabineer
> 
> You think a carbon polish would have made it even lighter? I'm pretty happy, but just wondering.
> 
> ^^^that was the middle fraction. I was running out of room lol


 My experience is that after a distillation, carbon doesn't do much. 

I'm curious to try the bleaching earth in a nonpolar solvent such as heptane (boils 102 degrees) ... that might be better.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 30, 2018)

Word! Got lots to ask, but the rest of the clay has your name on it 

I decarbed under vacuum before pulling higher temps to distill and was hella surprised how much ethanol was still in the crude. Crazy shit.


cannabineer said:


> [
> 
> My experience is that after a distillation, carbon doesn't do much.
> 
> I'm curious to try the bleaching earth in a nonpolar solvent such as heptane (boils 102 degrees) ... that might be better.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 30, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Word! Got lots to ask, but the rest of the clay has your name on it
> 
> I decarbed under vacuum before pulling higher temps to distill and was hella surprised how much ethanol was still in the crude. Crazy shit.


 Yeah. Ethanol has a high degree of stiction. I really like the solvents that cannot form hydrogen bonds. Hexane and dichloromethane are two faves.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 30, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Yeah. Ethanol has a high degree of stiction. I really like the solvents that cannot form hydrogen bonds. Hexane and dichloromethane are two faves.


Bigtime bottleneck!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 30, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I think the participants will judge. Reason being that if everyone can vote it wouldn't be about the grow and more of a popularity contest.
> 
> 
> What kind of light do you have? Rules aren't set in stone yet.


T5 and hps.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 30, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Bigtime bottleneck!


 I can teach you a sweet trick to shift that residual ethanol ... (ssshhh)


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 30, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> T5 and hps.


T5's and hps still totally gets it done, don't get me wrong, 

But with me, in 2018 california with some of the highest price power, it's 315's and DE's. way more effecient.
Still rock t8's over my cloners, but it's all new lighting now.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 30, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I can teach you a sweet trick to shift that residual ethanol ... (ssshhh)


Hex to the hane? I need you bro. Talk of that type stuff scares me.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I can teach you a sweet trick to shift that residual ethanol ... (ssshhh)





Aeroknow said:


> Hex to the hane? I need you bro. Talk of that type stuff scares me.


OK you two, get a room! 

(totally kidding, it's fun to hear you guys discuss this), although I had three years of college chemistry they kept us away from the real glassware/tools.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 30, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Hex to the hane? I need you bro. Talk of that type stuff scares me.


 Heptane actually ... it forms an azeotrope (constant-boiling mixture) that'll lave a much more vacuum-able hydrocarbon residue.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 30, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Heptane actually ... it forms an azeotrope (constant-boiling mixture) that'll lave a much more vacuum-able hydrocarbon residue.


Does it purge ethanol just like that?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 30, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> T5's and hps still totally gets it done, don't get me wrong,
> 
> But with me, in 2018 california with some of the highest price power, it's 315's and DE's. way more effecient.
> Still rock t8's over my cloners, but it's all new lighting now.


Dude i feel so behind the times. Lights, phones, computers. It all evolves so fast. I can't keep up. As long as my 600 produces steady supply for less than I'd spend I'm content.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 30, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Dude i feel so behind the times. Lights, phones, computers. It all evolves so fast. I can't keep up. As long as my 600 produces steady supply for less than I'd spend I'm content.


Word. Aint nothing wrong with a 6 hundo. I've fucking killed it with them.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 30, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Does it purge ethanol just like that?


 It doesn't have a very high capacity, but it is great for chasing that last tablespoon or so.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 31, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I think the participants will judge. Reason being that if everyone can vote it wouldn't be about the grow and more of a popularity contest.
> 
> 
> What kind of light do you have? Rules aren't set in stone yet.


Say LEC and I'm in!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 31, 2018)

Did anyone else get up at this early hour to watch the super blue blood moon eclipse that's in progress? It's very pretty.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 31, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Did anyone else get up at this early hour to watch the super blue blood moon eclipse that's in progress? It's very pretty.



Too cloudy. Booooo


----------



## 420God (Jan 31, 2018)

I'm in the middle of a snowstorm. All I see is white.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 31, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Did anyone else get up at this early hour to watch the super blue blood moon eclipse that's in progress? It's very pretty.


Typical cloudy Midwest sky


----------



## Possum1 (Jan 31, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Went out to run errands and do some shopping and my car wouldn't start. I left two ounces in the center console for a buddy a few days ago, and the moron must have left the overhead light on so the battery is dead. Fuck me. I needed to renew my AAA gold card, anyway, so I'll have them come out later tonight to give me a jump. Can't anything ever be easy?


FYI - this is really handy and takes up little room. I've jumped 2 cars off 1 charge, and 2 Harleys that hadn't ran in a year off another. Works great, and charges your phone too. Can be had much cheaper if you know how harbor freight sales work and watch for right time. I paid $60.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 31, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Typical cloudy Midwest sky


CN shot this picture, just before the sun started to come up.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 31, 2018)

I've got the guys in politics very upset. 

They're quite sensitive over there. 

If you're ever bored...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> CN shot this picture, just before the sun started to come up.
> View attachment 4082136


 You should have seen me, balancing 10x binos on the railing while one-handing the iPhone. For the amount of physical comedy involved, I'm pretty happy with the outcome!

Man what a pretty eclipse/dawn combo.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 31, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I've got the guys in politics very upset.
> 
> They're quite sensitive over there.
> 
> If you're ever bored...


LOL let's not do that. I don't think we want internecine war (oddly I have had a chance to use that phrase twice in recent times).


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 31, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> You should have seen me, balancing 10x binos on the railing while one-handing the iPhone. For the amount of physical comedy involved, I'm pretty happy with the outcome!
> 
> Man what a pretty eclipse/dawn combo.


It was amazing. I'm glad I got my cold butt out of bed to see it.


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 31, 2018)

I went out to look at it last night, Moon was behind all the trees. Said screw it.... it's cold!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 31, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL let's not do that. I don't think we want internecine war (oddly I have had a chance to use that phrase twice in recent times).


Well according to them, the members of TNT "aren't smart enough" to hang in politics.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 31, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> I went out to look at it last night, Moon was behind all the trees. Said screw it.... it's cold!


I'm always getting up at o'dark thirty looking for meteor showers but it's rare I'll see anything


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> I'm always getting up at o'dark thirty looking for meteor showers but it's rare I'll see anything


 Meteors are shy, chaste things and always draw the curtain when showering.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 31, 2018)

I was sleeping. I saw something on Facebook about it a few days ago and was all like blood harvest lunar blue Rambo moon. Fuck that shit probably suCks. Bomb cyclone, polar vortex, bunch of buzz words. I don't believe you! Guess I should have…


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 31, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Well according to them, the members of TNT "aren't smart enough" to hang in politics.


God knows I'm not. I know next to nothing about politics.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Well according to them, the members of TNT "aren't smart enough" to hang in politics.


I don't get it.


----------



## ANC (Jan 31, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> God knows I'm not. I know next to nothing about politics.


Let me try to explain.
You were born alone, and you will die alone.
But some people will pretend that you are locked into some contract whereby you have to choose one of them to make sure you are safe from others and yourself.
They say and do anything to perpetuate this belief as this is where their income comes from. We call them politicians.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 31, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I don't get it.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 31, 2018)

He wanted Daddies hat 
 
Who could refuse 
Made it clear he didn't need my help
He was right, it's perfect daddies little man.

Off to the ranch .....morning everyone.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 31, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> He wanted Daddies hat
> View attachment 4082177
> Who could refuse View attachment 4082178
> Made it clear he didn't need my helpView attachment 4082179
> ...



Lil Michelin man. So cute


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> He wanted Daddies hat
> View attachment 4082177
> Who could refuse View attachment 4082178
> Made it clear he didn't need my helpView attachment 4082179
> ...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I was sleeping. I saw something on Facebook about it a few days ago and was all like blood harvest lunar blue Rambo moon. Fuck that shit probably suCks. Bomb cyclone, polar vortex, bunch of buzz words. I don't believe you! Guess I should have…


 I don't have @see4's chops, so you get an off-the-rack award.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 31, 2018)

420God said:


> I'm in the middle of a snowstorm. All I see is white.


Here too : (


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 31, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> God knows I'm not. I know next to nothing about politics.


Me either, and I plan to keep it that way. I think you have to like arguing to be into politics. Fuck that shit..


----------



## dangledo (Jan 31, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Me either, and I plan to keep it that way. I think you have to like arguing to be into politics. Fuck that shit..


Yeah I like to just watch them sling shit at each other when I'm bored


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 31, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Did anyone else get up at this early hour to watch the super blue blood moon eclipse that's in progress? It's very pretty.


I got up at 5:00 and went out and saw it right before the clouds obscured it

it was quite small in the Western sky, little more than an orange crescent at the bottom of a shadow


----------



## ANC (Jan 31, 2018)

It was pretty cool last night, moon and sun out at same time, I'll go and have a look just now


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 31, 2018)

Couple other people want to join but they don't have led light. Are you guys ok with that? I figure when growing in a cup there is only so much light they can use.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 31, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Couple other people want to join but they don't have led light. Are you guys ok with that? I figure when growing in a cup there is only so much light they can use.



Wrong thread?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 31, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Wrong thread?


Lol.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 31, 2018)

Me and a few close friends last month.

RIP Gina, Shane


----------



## Bareback (Jan 31, 2018)

Possum1 said:


> FYI - this is really handy and takes up little room. I've jumped 2 cars off 1 charge, and 2 Harleys that hadn't ran in a year off another. Works great, and charges your phone too. Can be had much cheaper if you know how harbor freight sales work and watch for right time. I paid $60.
> View attachment 4082135


Yeah I need a new one.


----------



## ANC (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 31, 2018)

My accomplishment for today was pissing off a scammer that wears loafers since 82.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 31, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> My accomplishment for today was pissing off a scammer that wears loafers since 82.


Are they Ferragamos?


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 31, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Are they Ferragamos?


Hahahah no way
These....

Imagine them a light orange from wear n tare. And smelling like a dead rat.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 31, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> My accomplishment for today was pissing off a scammer that wears loafers since 82.


Being insulted for my "look" by _you_ is highly ironic.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 31, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Being insulted for my "look" by _you_ is highly ironic.


Lets trade pics...i will allow you to post a pic from any era that you think you looked good in. I will post a current..and lets see


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 31, 2018)

Post a pic when you bought those loafers back in 82


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 31, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> Lets trade pics...i will allow you to post a pic from any era that you think you looked good in. I will post a current..and lets see


You will allow me? Wow. Thanks.


----------



## ANC (Jan 31, 2018)

I survived babysitting my daughter, she is going to bed now, my wife is at some teambuilding shit.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 31, 2018)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You will allow me? Wow. Thanks.


Yes..because right now you look like a bag of smashed assholes


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 31, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Did anyone else get up at this early hour to watch the super blue blood moon eclipse that's in progress? It's very pretty.


i was up and saw it before the fog set in, was helping out a farmer with his cattle that got out. got a nice peak with my telescope, glad i got to sleep early ugh

it gonna be a long day

found out last i'm gonna be a uncle, and a new step grandpa......yes i said it...grandpa...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 31, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> Yes..because right now you look like a bag of smashed assholes


Omg, this literally made me lol.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 31, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> Yes..because right now you look like a bag of smashed assholes


Ouch. You should let bear write all of your material.


----------



## ANC (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 31, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> Hahahah no way
> These....
> View attachment 4082250
> Imagine them a light orange from wear n tare. And smelling like a dead rat.


beware that could have been flipflops


----------



## see4 (Jan 31, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4082220
> Me and a few close friends last month.
> 
> RIP Gina, Shane


yo, who's that person in the shades? I think I know them. that one on the left there. next to that other person.


----------



## see4 (Jan 31, 2018)

ANC said:


> Let me try to explain.
> You were born alone, and you will die alone.
> But some people will pretend that you are locked into some contract whereby you have to choose one of them to make sure you are safe from others and yourself.
> They say and do anything to perpetuate this belief as this is where their income comes from. We call them politicians.


That's a pretty cynical way of looking at it and quite argumentative.

Others would argue that politicians are there to represent the people of whom voted them in to office. And are there to create laws, rules and regulations that protect the society they represent. So that, for example, people who hate others based on skin color or sexual orientation aren't allowed to discriminate or otherwise harass or cause harm to those they offend. Or perhaps provide protections to those not in a power position against those that are.

But you live in South Africa, so I'm not sure how politics is "done" there.


----------



## ANC (Jan 31, 2018)

Have a look at the life esidimeni hearings today on youtube, forward to the end.


You could also watch the public portfolio meeting from yesterday.
You have never seen your politicians grilled like this in public


----------



## Bareback (Jan 31, 2018)

ANC said:


> Have a look at the life esidimeni hearings today on youtube, forward to the end.
> 
> 
> You could also watch the public portfolio meeting from yesterday.
> You have never seen your politicians grilled like this in public


I don't really have time to watch the videos right now but can you tell me was the grill a Weber or Charbroil , charcoal or gas ( I'm guessing gas if they were indoors ).




Ohh how's the fingers heeling up?


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 31, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Did anyone else get up at this early hour to watch the super blue blood moon eclipse that's in progress? It's very pretty.


 
Took that when I was at the home ranch picking things up for work at our other one......otherwise it was pure fog.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 31, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Omg, this literally made me lol.


Me too!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 31, 2018)

see4 said:


> That's a pretty cynical way of looking at it and quite argumentative.
> 
> Others would argue that politicians are there to represent the people of whom voted them in to office. And are there to create laws, rules and regulations that protect the society they represent. So that, for example, people who hate others based on skin color or sexual orientation aren't allowed to discriminate or otherwise harass or cause harm to those they offend. Or perhaps provide protections to those not in a power position against those that are.
> 
> But you live in South Africa, so I'm not sure how politics is "done" there.


What you said sounds good in theory. 
Ever heard of Donald Trump? Paul Ryan? Grassley? The Turtle? 

Shameless whores, all of em.


----------



## see4 (Jan 31, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> What you said sounds good in theory.
> Ever heard of Donald Trump? Paul Ryan? Grassley? The Turtle?
> 
> Shameless whores, all of em.


Well yea, I was going to add that, but I figured it was clearly assumed.

Once we can get money out of politics and dump the whores that have taken over the WH, House and Senate, we can get back to something slightly normal.


----------



## see4 (Jan 31, 2018)

ANC said:


> Have a look at the life esidimeni hearings today on youtube, forward to the end.
> 
> 
> You could also watch the public portfolio meeting from yesterday.
> You have never seen your politicians grilled like this in public


It'd be nice if the United States followed a similar political discourse as shown in the youtube video you've alluded to.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 31, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Wrong thread?


Yeah. Been hitting it hard lately. Smoking and edibles. Compression fractures in my spine sucks ass.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 31, 2018)

So y'all check this shit out........

Today I'm replacing carpet and base in an ROTC center ( it's about 36000sf total ) and I look up to stretch my back and notice some names on the dry erase board....... the VP's name. So later I ask the guy if it was how I thought it was, and he confirmed. Said that he was one the team that handles security for officials. I'm like holy shit.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 31, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yeah. Been hitting it hard lately. Smoking and edibles. Compression fractures in my spine sucks ass.


damn sorry to hear man... get your self better bro


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 31, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> damn sorry to hear man... get your self better bro


Thank you. I'm on the mend and doing better.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 31, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yeah. Been hitting it hard lately. Smoking and edibles. Compression fractures in my spine sucks ass.


Still not high enough to add me to this list though right?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 31, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Still not high enough to add me to this list though right?


Do you want to be on the list?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 31, 2018)

I went and checked out another assisted living facility for my Mom, they have a private room opening up in the next week and it looked pretty decent to me. Gonna take my wife over to have a look at it when she gets home.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 31, 2018)

Bareback said:


> So y'all check this shit out........
> 
> Today I'm replacing carpet and base in an ROTC center ( it's about 36000sf total ) and I look up to stretch my back and notice some names on the dry erase board....... the VP's name. So later I ask the guy if it was how I thought it was, and he confirmed. Said that he was one the team that handles security for officials. I'm like holy shit.


I went to a Senior NCO school in the 90's and one of the guys there worked the Security detail for the Commandant of the CG.

He referred to his job as "bullet sponge" should things go gunny bag in public.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 31, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I went and checked out another assisted living facility for my Mom, they have a private room opening up in the next week and it looked pretty decent to me. Gonna take my wife over to have a look at it when she gets home.


My Dad got to that point as well several years back.
It sucks doing it, but choose well & get referrals.
G/L


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 31, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My Dad got to that point as well several years back.
> It sucks doing it, but choose well & get referrals.
> G/L


The place I checked out today has the highest rating which is only given to the top 1%


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 31, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I went and checked out another assisted living facility for my Mom, they have a private room opening up in the next week and it looked pretty decent to me. Gonna take my wife over to have a look at it when she gets home.


I can't like this cause I've been there. I hope it's a nice place and your Mom accepts it without too much angst on her part


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 31, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> I can't like this cause I've been there. I hope it's a nice place and your Mom accepts it without too much angst on her part


Thanks

She knows it's time, but that doesn't make it any easier


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 31, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Thanks
> 
> She knows it's time, but that doesn't make it any easier


No, it doesn't. Lots of visits and outings on the fam's part makes it a little easier.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 31, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Do you want to be on the list?


I'm just messing with you bro ....I was referring to the joke I made in that thread .....where I asked if I had to grow to be on the list.......lol 


I've got a shit ton of beans ....so maybe il practice for next round.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 31, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I went and checked out another assisted living facility for my Mom, they have a private room opening up in the next week and it looked pretty decent to me. Gonna take my wife over to have a look at it when she gets home.


How far along is your mom's dementia? We moved my mom into an assisted living facility only to move her into a nursing home only 3 months later, as assisted living did not provide enough assistance. We looked at a lot of top rated places, but the home we finally put her in wasn't the greatest rating-wise, but had the kindest, most loving staff we had run across. We felt that was much more important when all was said and done. My mom passed almost a year ago, we miss her so much. Your mom is very lucky to have you, good luck with your search for a great place for her...


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 31, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> How far along is your mom's dementia? We moved my mom into an assisted living facility only to move her into a nursing home only 3 months later, as assisted living did not provide enough assistance. We looked at a lot of top rated places, but the home we finally put her in wasn't the greatest rating-wise, but had the kindest, most loving staff we had run across. We felt that was much more important when all was said and done. My mom passed almost a year ago, we miss her so much. Your mom is very lucky to have you, good luck with your search for a great place for her...


It was about 6 months for my Mom>>asst living to nursing home. Staff at both places was very nice.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 31, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I'm just messing with you bro ....I was referring to the joke I made in that thread .....where I asked if I had to grow to be on the list.......lol
> 
> 
> I've got a shit ton of beans ....so maybe il practice for next round.


For ever asked all lights allowed. Not just led. I know you didn't I just don't remember who did.


Edit. 

When i asked if you wanted to be on the list it was kind if a joke. I was thinking of this psych exam I took I'm basic when spec ops groups come around recruiting. It had weird questions. Like do you love your mom? Do you want to love your mom. Lol.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 31, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Thanks
> 
> She knows it's time, but that doesn't make it any easier


I hate liking those. My mom made a good recovery but just refuses to do what she needs to. She will end up needing to be in a facility. I'm not capable of doing it.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 31, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> For ever asked all lights allowed. Not just led. I know you didn't I just don't remember who did.
> 
> 
> Edit.
> ...


I asked about the lighting White. I don't have any LEDS but could easily stick a cup in my bloom room. Let me know what you decide.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 31, 2018)

Got my ass here to ask an important question from a trusted source, other than that, work as usual.

Cheers, it's been a while.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 31, 2018)

eye exaggerate said:


> Got my ass here to ask an important question from a trusted source, other than that, work as usual.
> 
> Cheers, it's been a while.


That's right, and I let him know there is no god. J/K, great to see you, Eye! How have you been???


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 31, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> That's right, and I let him know there is no god. J/K, great to see you, Eye! How have you been???


lol, perfect.

Doing pretty well, the last few years are fuzzy, but that's work for you.

How're you?

*btw, Canada should be legal next year, no going to hell for this cat


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 31, 2018)

And if that ^ wasn't seen by anyone here as the joke it was meant to be, 2 things:

Smoke less

-

Smoke more


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 31, 2018)

eye exaggerate said:


> lol, perfect.
> 
> Doing pretty well, the last few years are fuzzy, but that's work for you.
> 
> ...


Doing great - my music is going better than ever, and although weed sales have slowed down, I saved up quite a nest egg over the last few years. What is your field again?


----------



## see4 (Feb 1, 2018)

I had an erection about 20 minutes ago.

It's gone now.

Have a good night.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 1, 2018)

eye exaggerate said:


> Got my ass here to ask an important question from a trusted source, other than that, work as usual.
> 
> Cheers, it's been a while.


welcome back!!

@cannabineer @curious2garden


----------



## eye exaggerate (Feb 1, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Doing great - my music is going better than ever, and although weed sales have slowed down, I saved up quite a nest egg over the last few years. What is your field again?


That sounds good, music is still my passion. I work in design and build, getting older so trying to do more design.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Feb 1, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> welcome back!!
> 
> @cannabineer @curious2garden


Thanks! I hope you're well.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 1, 2018)

eye exaggerate said:


> That sounds good, music is still my passion. I work in design and build, getting older so trying to do more design.



I hear that. Don't be a stranger, we miss your wit and charming personality around here


----------



## ANC (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## Bareback (Feb 1, 2018)

@whitebb2727 what are plants going to be judged by ( size ????) When is the end date .


----------



## 420God (Feb 1, 2018)

As of this morning I'm up 25lbs from when I first started lifting.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 1, 2018)

420God said:


> As of this morning I'm up 25lbs from when I first started lifting.
> 
> View attachment 4082641 View attachment 4082635


looking jacked


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 1, 2018)

Quick doodle for the wife.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 1, 2018)

this guy is asking for help on how to fix his plants i cant believe how nasty his setup looks
http://rollitup.org/t/plants-not-looking-healthy.958140/#post-14048896


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 1, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> this guy is asking for help on how to fix his plants i cant believe how nasty his setup looks
> http://rollitup.org/t/plants-not-looking-healthy.958140/#post-14048896


I am struggling to find *anything* "Right" with that pic.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 1, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4082658
> Quick doodle for the wife.


 That is art with a capital PENIS ...


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 1, 2018)

My son is signing "the contract" today. He leaves in June for basic.
Still not sure how I feel about this considering past events but I'm trying to be supportive.


I wish I could turn back time and have all those years back.


----------



## ANC (Feb 1, 2018)

Which eye should I look at?


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 1, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> this guy is asking for help on how to fix his plants i cant believe how nasty his setup looks
> http://rollitup.org/t/plants-not-looking-healthy.958140/#post-14048896



Eeeekkkkk


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 1, 2018)

Bareback said:


> @whitebb2727 what are plants going to be judged by ( size ????) When is the end date .


Probably scored on different things lime size, color etc. Not sure about end date.


----------



## see4 (Feb 1, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> That is art with a capital PENIS ...


----------



## see4 (Feb 1, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> this guy is asking for help on how to fix his plants i cant believe how nasty his setup looks
> http://rollitup.org/t/plants-not-looking-healthy.958140/#post-14048896



Those plants need milk.

Right @Finshaggy ?

Or is it @Finspoogy? I can never remember.

Hey, let me bang your sister.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 1, 2018)

see4 said:


> Those plants need milk.
> 
> Right @Finshaggy ?
> 
> ...


@Thinbaggy


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 1, 2018)

420God said:


> As of this morning I'm up 25lbs from when I first started lifting.
> 
> View attachment 4082641 View attachment 4082635


hulk smash..lol


----------



## see4 (Feb 1, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> hulk smash..lol


that's my favorite t-shirt!

The Image You Are Attempting To View Is Banned In Eleventy Seven Countries.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 1, 2018)

see4 said:


> that's my favorite t-shirt!
> 
> View attachment 4082903


whos this little guy.?.lol..


----------



## see4 (Feb 1, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> whos this little guy.?.lol..


don't you mean, whos this sexy motherfucker?


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 1, 2018)

see4 said:


> don't you mean, whos this sexy motherfucker?


yeah


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 1, 2018)

I've been making SO much butter lately that I decided to see the max I could make in my crock pot instead of making two pound batches. I put in 17 sticks, just over 4 pounds.





I then put in 8 oz of super frosty trim. It was almost 3 years old in a paper bag, so really no need to decarb.



I initially thought I put in too much as it was up to the top before adding any water.



After the butter melted, I was able to pour in almost a quart of water, and stirred it around. Things were looking better.



Cooked it for about 3 hours, strained it into a pot through a good deal of cheese cloth and into the fridge it went. Cut it up this morning. Super clean, and super strong butter. Cooked my eggs in it, and I am in outer space. Gotta make 4 pans of brownies for orders this weekend. Betty fucking Crocker, I think I may need to get an apron.



Yummy...


----------



## see4 (Feb 1, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> yeah


yea, im not linebacker size anymore. im down to a measly 235


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 1, 2018)

see4 said:


> don't you mean, whos this sexy motherfucker?


----------



## neosapien (Feb 1, 2018)

see4 said:


> that's my favorite t-shirt!


Damn B! Looking like a German eugenics geneticist's wet dream!


----------



## see4 (Feb 1, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Damn B! Looking like a German eugenics geneticist's wet dream!


lol, that made me spit up my iced tea. i appreciate the compliment.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 1, 2018)

see4 said:


> yea, im not linebacker size anymore. im down to a measly 235


that's about where I'm at..


----------



## see4 (Feb 1, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> that's about where I'm at..


we ain't like we used to be. but still big enough to scare the kids.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 1, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I've been making SO much butter lately that I decided to see the max I could make in my crock pot instead of making two pound batches. I put in 17 sticks, just over 4 pounds.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4082897
> ...


I used to cook mine a long time but have found that butter tastes less "weedy" if I only boil for one hour -- and the strength doesn't really change.
But I use a rice cooker which is hot little fucker that has a steam vent. Can't let all the water boil out or the weed will fry. I used to set a timer to add water periodically when I was boiling for a half day.
My last batch was a little too strong -- even for me. Gonna dial it back to 1 zip per cup.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 1, 2018)

see4 said:


> don't you mean, whos this sexy motherfucker?


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I used to cook mine a long time but have found that butter tastes less "weedy" if I only boil for one hour -- and the strength doesn't really change.
> But I use a rice cooker which is hot little fucker that has a steam vent. Can't let all the water boil out or the weed will fry. I used to set a timer to add water periodically when I was boiling for a half day.
> My last batch was a little too strong -- even for me. Gonna dial it back to 1 zip per cup.



That's why I love the slow cooker, pretty much idiot-proof. I usually cook for 2 hours, but I was doing a million other tasks and couldn't get to it right away. A zip per cup is about the strength I and my custies like. Better too strong than too weak, you can always dilute it with regular butter if need be...


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 1, 2018)

see4 said:


> don't you mean, whos this sexy motherfucker?


~like~


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 1, 2018)

see4 said:


> yea, im not linebacker size anymore. im down to a measly 235


With the proper attitude, a 235 lb linebacker is murderous


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 1, 2018)

see4 said:


> that's my favorite t-shirt!
> 
> View attachment 4082903


Were you in the military? You look like a sniper.


----------



## see4 (Feb 1, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Were you in the military? You look like a sniper.


I was a flight paramedic. I jumped out of C-130s.
But never a sniper. I had to become a civilian to shoot big boy guns.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 1, 2018)

see4 said:


> I was a flight paramedic. I jumped out of C-130s.
> But never a sniper. I had to become a civilian to shoot big boy guns.


Yeah, you look like you can save a life. How big is your cock?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Feb 1, 2018)

see4 said:


> that's my favorite t-shirt!
> 
> View attachment 4082903


I have that same towel. We're kinda the same.


----------



## see4 (Feb 1, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Yeah, you look like you can save a life. How big is your cock?


Women often lament about it as if it were Celtic lore. But between you and me, it's super fucking tiny.


----------



## lokie (Feb 1, 2018)

420God said:


> As of thisView attachment 4082635





see4 said:


> View attachment 4082903


All the chicas be like


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 1, 2018)

LOL


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 1, 2018)

@dannyboy602 , you've won a date with @see4 ! Pm him to collect your prize


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 1, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> With the proper attitude, a 235 lb linebacker is murderous


Not a linebacker but my favorite player of all time & a semi-friend.
His son and nephew both worked for me in my previous life and I've spent a fair amount of time with him.



The Csonk!
He was an absolute beast back in his heyday and still a Big Ass M/F.


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 1, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I took my mom to the psychiatrist today, then had scallops for lunch.
> 
> The scallops were excellent, mom's dementia is progressing at a frightening rate, I call it Monday


Cant like. Sucks.

I remember being forgotten.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 1, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Cant like. Sucks.
> 
> I remember being forgotten.


Not liked because I like.
Liked because I've been there & understand.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 1, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not a linebacker but my favorite player of all time & a semi-friend.
> His son and nephew both worked for me in my previous life and I've spent a fair amount of time with him.
> 
> View attachment 4082962
> ...


when foot ball was foot ball... not let's review the play every fuck down..


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 1, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not liked because I like.
> Liked because I've been there & understand.


Me too.
Reminds me I need to update sig for this year.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 1, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not a linebacker but my favorite player of all time & a semi-friend.
> His son and nephew both worked for me in my previous life and I've spent a fair amount of time with him.
> 
> View attachment 4082962
> ...


Speaking of semi .......






Good night everyone.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 1, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Speaking of semi .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


G-Night Inda & tickle chunkers for us.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 2, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Doing great - my music is going better than ever, and although weed sales have slowed down, I saved up quite a nest egg over the last few years. What is your field again?


We should get on a track together. I kinda got an idea in my head, check it out ..... "Nsane in the bain, big dicks getting drained//got the urge to let a big dick face splurge me, the biggest dick in the herd couldn't hurt me/ Straight in the asshole fuck the flir-ting.... (Chorus X5) A.B.C fuck me with the D. 



That's all I got so far.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 2, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> We should get on a track together. I kinda got an idea in my head, check it out ..... "Nsane in the bain, big dicks getting drained//got the urge to let a big dick face splurge me, the biggest dick in the herd couldn't hurt me/ Straight in the asshole fuck the flir-ting.... (Chorus X5) A.B.C fuck me with the D.
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I got so far.



That's fucking beautiful, bro. I teared up a little...


----------



## see4 (Feb 2, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> We should get on a track together. I kinda got an idea in my head, check it out ..... "Nsane in the bain, big dicks getting drained//got the urge to let a big dick face splurge me, the biggest dick in the herd couldn't hurt me/ Straight in the asshole fuck the flir-ting.... (Chorus X5) A.B.C fuck me with the D.
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I got so far.


I wanna be in the background of the video. I can hold a big bag of dicks, and maybe the camera can slo-mo pan around me as dicks fall from the sky.


----------



## ANC (Feb 2, 2018)

I figured out what actor that pic of you reminded me of...


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 2, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> That's fucking beautiful, bro. I teared up a little...


LOL you sure it wasn't the tear gas from the other thread leaking over here? Although his cart grow did make me tear up a bit.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 2, 2018)

ANC said:


> I figured out what actor that pic of you reminded me of...








Brendan Fraser, yeah there is a resemblance. Hopefully just a resemblance because if he's really Brendan we could be termed for doxing.


----------



## dstroy (Feb 2, 2018)

So this is my first humble pie, it looks like it has three cotyledons. I’m hoping that it’s a triploid (for novelty). 

 

It’s also really purple. My Cloner res temp is 74f.

 

Neat (for me, only popped like idk 25 total beans). Remember what that was like ?


----------



## see4 (Feb 2, 2018)

I've got some nice looking nuts on one of my querkle plants. now to pick the best females.
Also got a nice jack herer running. A pretty girl she is. A bit leggy though.


----------



## ANC (Feb 2, 2018)

I smoked some JH before, couldn't see what all the fuss was about.


----------



## see4 (Feb 2, 2018)

ANC said:


> I smoked some JH before, couldn't see what all the fuss was about.


I feel like some strains have different effects on different folks.
Lots of people rave about Blue Dream. But to me, it's nothing special.

I like a JH thats harvested a little late. A very nice mellow body high. I like body highs.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 2, 2018)

ANC said:


> I smoked some JH before, couldn't see what all the fuss was about.


Same with blue dream, lots of hype. Average at best..


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 2, 2018)

see4 said:


> I feel like some strains have different effects on different folks.
> Lots of people rave about Blue Dream. But to me, it's nothing special.
> 
> I like a JH thats harvested a little late. A very nice mellow body high. I like body highs.


I think a lot of times also, people get poorly grown, watered down, renamed genetics and base an entire strain on that one bowl (of mids) they smoked.

Funny.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 2, 2018)

see4 said:


> I feel like some strains have different effects on different folks.
> Lots of people rave about Blue Dream. But to me, it's nothing special.
> 
> I like a JH thats harvested a little late. A very nice mellow body high. I like body highs.


Lol I posted about bd bout the same time


----------



## 420God (Feb 2, 2018)

@curious2garden


----------



## ANC (Feb 2, 2018)

Liver is a fucking abomination.
I can't believe how many people tried tricking me into eating that shit. There is NO WAY to hide the taste. and its like so slippery.
I'm browsing the net with the fire going in the braai in the corner of the room.
Going to chuck some pork chops on the coals.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 2, 2018)

ANC said:


> Liver is a fucking abomination.
> I can't believe how many people tried tricking me into eating that shit. There is NO WAY to hide the taste. and its like so slippery.
> I'm browsing the net with the fire going in the braai in the corner of the room.
> Going to chuck some pork chops on the coals.



What do you like?


----------



## see4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I think a lot of times also, people get poorly grown, watered down, renamed genetics and base an entire strain on that one bowl (of mids) they smoked.
> 
> Funny.


Totally agree. I see that a fair amount in the dispensaries around me. Half the garbage they try to pander is not what they claim. Or some made up bullshit name... And half the shit has absolutely no bag appeal, all of it smells like hay.

I asked on several occasions, about curing, and they look at me like I have 6 heads. 

It's a fucking joke.


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 2, 2018)

dangledo said:


> What do you like?


Maybe he can try some Texas Oysters


----------



## ANC (Feb 2, 2018)

dangledo said:


> What do you like?


In order
Lamb, steak, crayfish, calamari, potatoes, cantaloupe, ice cream, pork, fish, chicken.

Of course, biltong above all of these.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 2, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Maybe he can try some Texas Oysters


how about little wild pig?


----------



## dangledo (Feb 2, 2018)

ANC said:


> In order
> Lamb, steak, crayfish, calamari, potatoes, cantaloupe, ice cream, pork, fish, chicken.
> 
> Of course, biltong above all of these.




Had to Google biltong


Love me some biltong


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 2, 2018)

420God said:


> @curious2garden
> 
> View attachment 4083238


OMG! I could eat that entire liver pate for lunch  I was just thinking what I was going to have ha ha.


ANC said:


> In order
> Lamb, steak, crayfish, calamari, potatoes, cantaloupe, ice cream, pork, fish, chicken.
> 
> Of course, biltong above all of these.


That braai, with those lamb steaks, looked so delicious. LOL I guess it's time for lunch.


----------



## ANC (Feb 2, 2018)

I like biltong made from ostrich, Thomson gazelle, and crocodile. Most of the really big bucks are also good, eland, etc...


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 2, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> OMG! I could eat that entire liver pate for lunch  I was just thinking what I was going to have ha ha.
> 
> That braai, with those lamb steaks, looked so delicious. LOL I guess it's time for lunch.


well looks like someone has the munchies...lol


----------



## gb123 (Feb 2, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> OMG! I could eat that entire liver pate for lunch  I was just thinking what I was going to have ha ha.
> 
> That braai, with those lamb steaks, looked so delicious. LOL I guess it's time for lunch.


what's with women and liver?.  sure pate is good
but its not just plain liver.. I think it's the vein holes that get to me.
EWWW


----------



## 420God (Feb 2, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> OMG! I could eat that entire liver pate for lunch  I was just thinking what I was going to have ha ha.


I'll send it out Monday, should be there by wed/thurs. I'll add a couple steaks, a roast and some hamburger from that last cow I butchered.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 2, 2018)

420God said:


> I'll send it out Monday, should be there by wed/thurs. I'll add a couple steaks, a roast and some hamburger from that last cow I butchered.


Ahh you are such a sweetie, thank you. I'm really looking forward to saying I ate God's meat


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 2, 2018)

gb123 said:


> what's with women and liver?.  sure pate is good
> but its not just plain liver.. I think it's the vein holes that get to me.
> EWWW


I love a nice piece of liver. Especially with fava beans and a nice chianti.


----------



## 420God (Feb 2, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I love a nice piece of liver. Especially with fava beans and a nice chianti.


----------



## Possum1 (Feb 2, 2018)

Well had a package sent to our street address, instead of the p.o. box by wife's work, so had to go over the mountain to our small town post office. Small town as in the only building left in the town is the post office on the side of the highway, and nearest house 1/4 mile away. 
 
Always liked this spot. But don't go this way often. I always wondered how far those distant mountains are.


----------



## ANC (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## dangledo (Feb 2, 2018)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4083273


So that's in your house? 

I can't even do stove top popcorn without without the wife complaining


----------



## ANC (Feb 2, 2018)

In this room! have a bigger braai outside too.
I can watch youtube and keep an eye on the fire


----------



## dangledo (Feb 2, 2018)

Xj13 -a jack cross was one of my favorite

So tasty and a great day time stone

Wish I didn't rid her. She tossed tails like no other


----------



## dangledo (Feb 2, 2018)

ANC said:


> In this room! have a bigger braai outside too.
> I can watch youtube and keep an eye on the fire


----------



## ANC (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Indagrow (Feb 2, 2018)

Key conqwest 1: I forgot to take a picture of her but her name was ruby and I'm 65% sure it wasn't a dude.

But I met her right after I took this pic at 4am


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 2, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> how about little wild pig?


He lives in Africa; lions and hyenas got all the loose pigs lol


----------



## see4 (Feb 2, 2018)

ANC said:


> I like biltong made from ostrich, Thomson gazelle, and crocodile


What does gazelle and crocodile taste like? I feel like it would be very lean gazelle meat and slightly fishy croc meat.


----------



## ANC (Feb 2, 2018)

You get warthogs here, but not really around these parts., maybe up in the mountains.


----------



## see4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Key conqwest 1: I forgot to take a picture of her but her name was ruby and I'm 65% sure it wasn't a dude.
> 
> But I met her right after I took this pic at 4amView attachment 4083178


omg that cheesesteak and beer look like heaven.


----------



## ANC (Feb 2, 2018)

Crock meat is pretty meaty, it is pretty good as bbq steak too.
Ostrich is a bit fine textured for me to use as mince or meat, but it makes a very lean super hard dry biltong. It starts out like eating a rock 
The gazelle or springbok as we call them are not too bad as venison. Bit dry and gamey for me, I was raised on duiker meat for venison, they taste much better as they are omnivorous


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 2, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Brendan Fraser, yeah there is a resemblance. Hopefully just a resemblance because if he's really Brendan we could be termed for doxing.


I could see that. Someone famous hanging out on here so no one would know. Actually be ones self.


----------



## ANC (Feb 2, 2018)

Except age hasn't been kind to Brendan


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 2, 2018)

Has anyone ever read 'The Irish Growers Thread'? It's like they speaking a different language there.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 2, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Has anyone ever read 'The Irish Growers Thread'? It's like they speaking a different language there.


Ah bollocks ya cunt


----------



## ANC (Feb 2, 2018)

be grateful you can not hear them though.
Apparently they find English with an Afrikaans accent sexy. That right there should scare you.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 2, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Has anyone ever read 'The Irish Growers Thread'? It's like they speaking a different language there.


as long as they are not drinking...should be fine...lol


----------



## dstroy (Feb 2, 2018)

So, I'm making butter (budder?) for the first time with butter that I clarified (also 1st time doing that) using the high times method 1.

I did 2lbs butter and 4oz of material, currently on low in the crockpot.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 2, 2018)

I quit the gym today.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Feb 2, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Xj13 -a jack cross was one of my favorite
> 
> So tasty and a great day time stone
> 
> ...


Fucking miss that strain. Had a pheno that straight up smelled/tasted like tea tree oil. Love me some jack/jack crosses.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 2, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Has anyone ever read 'The Irish Growers Thread'? It's like they speaking a different language there.


Sounds a little like this?


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 2, 2018)

Has anyone seen the new Netflix show 'Altered Carbon'. I downloaded the first episode and it looks promising. Downloading the rest of the season to watch tomorrow.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 2, 2018)

I will not check my IRA's
I will not check my IRA's
I will not check my IRA's
I will not check my IRA's


----------



## 420God (Feb 2, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Has anyone seen the new Netflix show 'Altered Carbon'. I downloaded the first episode and it looks promising. Downloading the rest of the season to watch tomorrow.


Looks interesting. I was gonna check it out after supper.


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 2, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> I will not check my IRA's
> I will not check my IRA's
> I will not check my IRA's
> I will not check my IRA's


You invested in Weed stock?


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 2, 2018)

420God said:


> Looks interesting. I was gonna check it out after supper.


I watchde the first one... kinda trippy. Downloading the rest to watch tomorrow.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 2, 2018)

Started researching in preparation for my new approach to getting built.


@Indacouch I'm not fucking around this time, for reals. @420God


----------



## Possum1 (Feb 2, 2018)

In laws unexpectedly agreed to watch the baby. I got so excited, I cleaned the house. Scrubbed the kitchen spotless, dusted, windows, swept, mopped. This house hasn't been this clean since I built it! It was a glorious day. 
Then I went for a walk, and found mushrooms growing inside a downed tree. The ones in back are at least 3-4ft in. Think they'd kill me?
Took a bunch of other pics. Gonna start a thread to not spam this one.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 2, 2018)

Just sold a qp and two pans of brownies for a total of $1440. It's gonna be a nice weekend, finna order some pizza and eat it sans pants...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 2, 2018)

Possum1 said:


> In laws unexpectedly agreed to watch the baby. I got so excited, I cleaned the house. Scrubbed the kitchen spotless, dusted, windows, swept, mopped. This house hasn't been this clean since I built it! It was a glorious day.
> Then I went for a walk, and found mushrooms growing inside a downed tree. The ones in back are at least 3-4ft in. Think they'd kill me?
> Took a bunch of other pics. Gonna start a thread to not spam this one.View attachment 4083435


I personally wouldn't touch those - I used to harvest wild psylciben's (sp) & those don't look even close.
Remember - one wrong cap & it's over.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 2, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Just sold a qp and two pans of brownies for a total of $1440. It's gonna be a nice weekend, finna order some pizza and eat it sans pants...


Ok, I gotta know the threshold sale level for pants removal.



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I personally wouldn't touch those - I used to harvest wild psylciben's (sp) & those don't look even close.
> Remember - one wrong cap & it's over.


We can reliably do liver transplants now


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 2, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Ok, I gotta know the threshold sale level for pants removal.




Honestly, there is no minimum...


----------



## Possum1 (Feb 2, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I personally wouldn't touch those - I used to harvest wild psylciben's (sp) & those don't look even close.
> Remember - one wrong cap & it's over.


It looks like there's a couple different kinds there, so maybe if I just took a few of each?
ETA: totally kidding, the wrong shrooms can kill, even if they look very very similar to known cool shrooms.


----------



## Possum1 (Feb 2, 2018)

Possum1 said:


> It looks like there's a couple different kinds there, so maybe if I just took a few of each?


Totally kidding I hunt edibles in spring, and don't mess with anything I don't know 100%. Mushrooms don't mess around.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Feb 2, 2018)

Did my best to underachieve.

It's like a whole new world, one that I'll probably never see to its full potential.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 2, 2018)

Possum1 said:


> It looks like there's a couple different kinds there, so maybe if I just took a few of each?


You could still need a liver transplant. Honestly, leave them be.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Feb 2, 2018)

The great thing about eating the wrong shrooms is that by the time you feel bad, your liver is irreversibly destroyed already.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 2, 2018)

neosapien said:


>


Sad story.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 2, 2018)

see4 said:


> I've got some nice looking nuts on one of my querkle plants. now to pick the best females.
> Also got a nice jack herer running. A pretty girl she is. A bit leggy though.


Doesn't that make you a pimp?


----------



## Possum1 (Feb 2, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> You could still need a liver transplant. Honestly, leave them be.


Sorry, it put my funny reply on next page. I don't mess around with unknown shrooms. Will edit that post. 

Of course the really slimy looking ones in the crack on the top left look they'd mess you up real good. May be an interesting Superbowl Sunday...


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 2, 2018)

Possum1 said:


> Sorry, it put my funny reply on next page. I don't mess around with unknown shrooms. Will edit that post.
> 
> Of course the really slimy looking ones in the crack on the top left look they'd mess you up real good. May be an interesting Superbowl Sunday...
> View attachment 4083499


Have them use a plasma bovie for the surgery.


----------



## ANC (Feb 2, 2018)

You are just thinking of ways to cook and eat his liver


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 2, 2018)

ANC said:


> You are just thinking of ways to cook and eat his liver


Look if you keep telling people my intentions I could starve here! A little help, please?


----------



## ANC (Feb 2, 2018)

Think you should transfer to the mortuary, I believe the clients are less fussy about leaving with everything they came with.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 2, 2018)

ANC said:


> Think you should transfer to the mortuary, I believe the clients are less fussy about leaving with everything they came with.


Nah by then the liver is not good, fresh liver is the best liver.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 2, 2018)

I caught a butterfly. Hammerhead tester.


----------



## Possum1 (Feb 2, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Look if you keep telling people my intentions I could starve here! A little help, please?


I guarantee my liver is pickled...take it for what it's worth, but the docs have got to save my life, as theres nothing to salvage! I'm cruising in the body equivelant of the late 30's white male AMC Gremlin.


----------



## ANC (Feb 2, 2018)

I wouldn't know, I don't do liver or any other intestines.


----------



## see4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Doesn't that make you a pimp?


aren't we all pot pimps?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 2, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Sad story.


Stupid story.
Dumb ass killed a Caribou & thought it was a Moose (and wasted most all of the meat).
Ate poisonous plants & died.

If you want to live in the wild, learn wtf to do before you go there.

I have no remorse for that idiot, nor this one either.



SMFH, sing to the fucking bears?
Scat now.


----------



## ANC (Feb 2, 2018)

I feel like we should capture the moment.

Also I just realised I am still well medicated as I sat down with a cup with coffee and sugar in but no water or milk


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 2, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Stupid story.
> Dumb ass killed a Caribou & thought it was a Moose (and wasted most all of the meat).
> Ate poisonous plants & died.
> 
> ...


That grizzly ate him and his girlfriend, iirc. I heard that hoax recording of it happening on YT, it was still bone-chilling. At least I hope it was a hoax...








Here's the full account -






So stupid. Life is not a Disney flick...


----------



## Possum1 (Feb 2, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Stupid story.
> Dumb ass killed a Caribou & thought it was a Moose (and wasted most all of the meat).
> Ate poisonous plants & died.
> 
> ...


Darwin Award Grand Champions!


----------



## ANC (Feb 2, 2018)

How did this turn into a bear snuff thread


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 2, 2018)

ANC said:


> How did this turn into a bear snuff thread


Why is there air?? It's TnT, the wonders and mysteries


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 2, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Stupid story.
> Dumb ass killed a Caribou & thought it was a Moose (and wasted most all of the meat).
> Ate poisonous plants & died.
> 
> ...


Yea. I feel the same. 


Sometimes though I feel sorry for stupid people. 




I got some buddies that go to grave yards and haunted places looking for paranormal stuff. They want me to go. I tell them no. They don't believe me but I've had a couple paranormal incidents. I have no desire to go looking for that shit. I don't want to find it.


----------



## ANC (Feb 2, 2018)

OK, I'll play


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 3, 2018)

ANC said:


> OK, I'll play


.Lol


----------



## ANC (Feb 3, 2018)

look at the white stripe up the back of the guy's head when he gets up, not sure if it is skull or spit.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 3, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yea. I feel the same.
> 
> 
> Sometimes though I feel sorry for stupid people.
> ...


I'm with ya there man. I have one experience that I'm positive was a spirit of some kind. Scary shit and I'm definitely not seeking it on purpose.


----------



## dstroy (Feb 3, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Just sold a qp and two pans of brownies for a total of $1440. It's gonna be a nice weekend, finna order some pizza and eat it sans pants...


Gino’s east? 

I vaguely remember going there.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 3, 2018)

I accomplished remembering my anniversary. I get to live another day. 

That was 7 years ago for those that were here.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 3, 2018)

My wife was hot! I guess she still is…


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 3, 2018)

You have good taste. I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 3, 2018)

I finally ate some solid food today, I've been sick as a dog since thursday. I even had some fucked up fever dream BS thursday night but I woke up today feeling like a million bucks. I just layed in bed all day yesterday watching Breaking Bad and drinking water.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 3, 2018)

Possum1 said:


> Sorry, it put my funny reply on next page. I don't mess around with unknown shrooms. Will edit that post.
> 
> Of course the really slimy looking ones in the crack on the top left look they'd mess you up real good. May be an interesting Superbowl Sunday...
> View attachment 4083499


Those look like what my dad called (loosely translated from German) Puking Deaflings. Or Hurling Numbskulls.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 3, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Why is there air?? It's TnT, the wonders and mysteries


 It holds the earth flat, I mean dduuhh


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 3, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> I finally ate some solid food today, I've been sick as a dog since thursday. I even had some fucked up fever dream BS thursday night but I woke up today feeling like a million bucks. I just layed in bed all day yesterday watching Breaking Bad and drinking water.


Ugh missed you, was hoping you were working, sorry.


----------



## ANC (Feb 3, 2018)

Was a slow day, watered the plants (again) these bitches drink them dry every day now but the roots aren't big enough to justify a 2 gal pot yet. I did transplant one last week but she takes too long to dry out and is missing out on feedings. Also took my wife to the clinic to get her free anti-minime pills, the sister pulled the broken toenail on my daughter's big toe without much warning when I asked her to take a look. she smashed it a few months ago and it had a nice fat black blood lister under it. Needless to say, lots of tears were shed, but nothing a few sweets and asking about My Little Ponies didn't cure. SO glad she did it, I was planning to look at it while she sleeps, but in hindsight, I'd have pussied out at the bleeding.


----------



## ANC (Feb 3, 2018)

neosapien said:


> My wife was hot! I guess she still is…
> 
> View attachment 4083660


I'm afraid you need to send pics so we can confirm that's not one of your ladyboys.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 3, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> I finally ate some solid food today, I've been sick as a dog since thursday. I even had some fucked up fever dream BS thursday night but I woke up today feeling like a million bucks. I just layed in bed all day yesterday watching Breaking Bad and drinking water.


I feel you. I've got a cold, sinus infection, ear infection and now a tooth getting an abscess.


I was thinking about asking the wife to just shoot me and put me out of my misery.


----------



## 420God (Feb 3, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I feel you. I've got a cold, sinus infection, ear infection and now a tooth getting an abscess.
> 
> 
> I was thinking about asking the wife to just shoot me and put me out of my misery.


Taking antibiotics?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 3, 2018)

420God said:


> Taking antibiotics?


Yes. Big ole horse pills.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 3, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I feel you. I've got a cold, sinus infection, ear infection and now a tooth getting an abscess.
> 
> 
> I was thinking about asking the wife to just shoot me and put me out of my misery.


i feel all of you allergies down where i'm at are killing me and my wife.....

have you got alot of Vitamin C and maybe a little Zinc, or all around Vitamin pill with Zinc in it.....that will help with the cold, that's whats we do

for the tooth, you can try crushing up a asprin and putting it on your tooth....


----------



## ANC (Feb 3, 2018)

Need vitamin B to get your immune system fighting.


----------



## 420God (Feb 3, 2018)

Moo!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 3, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> i feel all of you allergies down where i'm at are killing me and my wife.....
> 
> have you got alot of Vitamin C and maybe a little Zinc, or all around Vitamin pill with Zinc in it.....that will help with the cold, that's whats we do
> 
> for the tooth, you can try crushing up a asprin and putting it on your tooth....


I've got that stuff. I even have willow instead of aspirin. Take a little willow and put it on the tooth. Works for a lot of stuff. 

I'm not one to get sick. I rarely get sick. Man this time this stuff hit hard. Feels like someone hit me in the face with a 2x4.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 3, 2018)

I think I've been kidnapped ....or I'm dead and I'm wherever you end up when your dead .....it's very dark and appears to be 9:53 ....I can here people conversing off in the distance..... I'm afraid if I get up from whatever comfortable thing I'm laying on....they'll kill me,,,,AGAIN!!!! 

Here's the thing, I really have to pee and I think a shits coming on to. I woke up in this strange place with a rock hard raging boner......((morning wood)).... But now my huge pornstar boner is gone because I've waited to long to pee. SSSHHHHH, I see light ...... I feel I have no choice but to man up and be courageous and a real badass. I'm not guna lay here in this strange place and just die ......IM GOING FOR IT GUYS,,,
FUCK YA ....HERE WE GO 







((Runs out screaming like a little bitch))


----------



## ANC (Feb 3, 2018)

Nothing is worse than a morning pee boner.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 3, 2018)

ANC said:


> Nothing is worse than a morning pee boner.


Except when you bend it down to pee and it slips out your hand and you piss all over the place.


----------



## ANC (Feb 3, 2018)

spoken like a pro. You are right nothing worse than wiping up pee before your eyes start working.
We pee by hearing in the night.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 3, 2018)

False alarm, I was just able to sleep in on a Saturday.....having two small children that's like actually humping a Unicorn.....I'm just not familiar with more than 6hrs sleep.


Morning everyone.


((Walks away like nothing happen))


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 3, 2018)

ANC said:


> spoken like a pro. You are right nothing worse than wiping up pee before your eyes start working.
> We pee by hearing in the night.


My brother in laws boy was staying with a relative we were at the same time. He was about 10 at the time. He had a habit of missing the toilet. No one had corrected it. He would piss in the bathroom floor and go back to bed and someone else would clean it.

I got up to go to the bathroom and stepped in piss and soaked my socks. I was mad. I jerked the boy out of bed and gave him a good talking to and made him clean it up.

To beat it all his mommy got mad at me for what I did. I told her that no one else was correcting him. Told her to shut her mouth and thank me. He wouldn't be pissing the floor anymore and if he did he would clean it up.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 3, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Except when you bend it down to pee and it slips out your hand and you piss all over the place.


LMAO! yep, been there


----------



## ANC (Feb 3, 2018)

Or when it does a random split beam


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 3, 2018)

ANC said:


> Or when it does a random split beam


Is that where you get a pube on the end of it and it shoots in multiple directions?


----------



## ANC (Feb 3, 2018)

Yep or the hole gets crimped from sleeping on your dick or something


----------



## dangledo (Feb 3, 2018)

Or if you didn't clear the tube after busting a nut


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Feb 3, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Or if you didn't clear the tube after busting a nut


----------



## ANC (Feb 3, 2018)

In case the ladies want to join.


----------



## lokie (Feb 3, 2018)

ANC said:


> Or when it does a random split beam









Once I hit the trash can and shot the dog at the same time.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 3, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Except when you bend it down to pee and it slips out your hand and you piss all over the place.


Split stream is always a surprise.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 3, 2018)

lokie said:


> Once I hit the trash can and shot the dog at the same time.


crap, you beat me to it!
I really should read all the posts before replying...


----------



## dangledo (Feb 3, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


>




Love that movie


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 3, 2018)

i wet trimmed the sun leaves off of that and put it in the drying tent. then i did the leaf blowing, smoked some wings, took the trash out, washed the dishes....and that's about enough...i do this shit so i don't have to work...i thought


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 3, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Or if you didn't clear the tube after busting a nut


Awwww the good Ol sideways piss.....that's when you know you had fun the night before.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 3, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4083848
> i wet trimmed the sun leaves off of that and put it in the drying tent. then i did the leaf blowing, smoked some wings, took the trash out, washed the dishes....and that's about enough...i do this shit so i don't have to work...i thought


I have to sit down and trim right now for some patients stopping over later on.....actually it's the lesbian couple that helps me trim at harvest time.....I hate trimming 



Of course it's only a very small nugg 

@GreatwhiteNorth ((of course))


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 3, 2018)

Bout got this wall finished up. Was a few short on the caps so I'll pick em up and slap em on Monday. This project was such a pain with all the frozen ground but i can at least check it off the list. Next week I'm filling cages with river rock to stop a spill way from overflowing into a customers yard. 20 ton to be exact.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 3, 2018)

I got up at noon. Went back to sleep at 3 and just got back up. I already want to go back to bed.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 3, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I feel you. I've got a cold, sinus infection, ear infection and now a tooth getting an abscess.
> 
> 
> I was thinking about asking the wife to just shoot me and put me out of my misery.


Better get that abcess taken care of. I waited on mine and never been in so much pain in my life. Couldn't sleep and the throbbing pain is the worst. A full bottle of whisky and a gram or 2 of blow did nothing to stop it. Tried to pull out my own tooth lol. Didn't work. Didn't have dental at the time


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 3, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Better get that abcess taken care of. I waited on mine and never been in so much pain in my life. Couldn't sleep and the throbbing pain is the worst. A full bottle of whisky and a gram or 2 of blow did nothing to stop it. Tried to pull out my own tooth lol. Didn't work. Didn't have dental at the time


I brushed with peroxide. It opened up and started draining. Its went down and feels better. I'm on antibiotics and have a dentist appointment.

My sinuses, teeth and ear hurt so bad I popped a couple norcos. I rarely take them but I feel like shit. I was coughing to the point that my throat and head are killing me. Dm wasn't cutting it. The Norco will help with pain and coughing.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 3, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4083848
> i wet trimmed the sun leaves off of that and put it in the drying tent. then i did the leaf blowing, smoked some wings, took the trash out, washed the dishes....and that's about enough...i do this shit so i don't have to work...i thought


Im thinkin about a pound


----------



## Professional Smoker (Feb 3, 2018)

I fixed mah damn bike man.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 3, 2018)

Professional Smoker said:


> I fixed mah damn bike man.


Bike you say ?????


Wouldn't happen to be a ....dirt bike would it ??


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 3, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Bike you say ?????
> 
> 
> Wouldn't happen to be a ....dirt bike would it ??


On a tragic porch?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 3, 2018)

I figured I would cut some buds. All cloudy tricomes. Could go longer but I like a motivated buzz.
 
I have to say I like cobs.


----------



## Professional Smoker (Feb 3, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Bike you say ?????
> 
> 
> Wouldn't happen to be a ....dirt bike would it ??


No its a regular blue diamondback bike, it got stolen over a decade ago in compton by someone who used to use my basketball court, he had stripped all the stickers and the seat cushion off of it for some reason.

I love my bicycle the tire was just flat.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 3, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I figured I would cut some buds. All cloudy tricomes. Could go longer but I like a motivated buzz.
> View attachment 4084013
> I have to say I like cobs.


I accidentally broke off a tiny bud of @Bob Zmuda 's Lucky Charms and took 1 hit it was at 6 weeks and 1 hit landed me on my ass. damn, @lahadaextranjera used to harvest early


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 3, 2018)

Professional Smoker said:


> No its a regular blue diamondback bike, it got stolen over a decade ago in compton by someone who used to use my basketball court, he had stripped all the stickers and the seat cushion off of it for some reason.
> 
> I love my bicycle the tire was just flat.


Oh ok .....carry on 





I had a Schwinn stolen from me while I was on vacation once. I use to race BMX as a kid ....pretty sure that and motorcycle racing is why I feel like I'm 72 years old ....wake up in the morning thinking I'm stepping on packing plastic ...but it's just my body popping back into place....can't take pain meds because I love them ......but il never forget getting that bike back ....my brother and I were coming home from school and I saw a kid riding my black Schwinn .....My brother drove a 1982 Subaru Brat at the time ....we chased that kid all over Gods creation ....finally a sheriff saw the commotion and stopped the bike and us ....long story short my mother use to make us boys put her business card inside the frames of our bikes ......I told the sheriff that and since the serial numbers were gone ....he let me prove it ....sure enough there was my moms business card in the rear tube of the frame .....lol.....Cop kept the bike and called the bike shop .....about 4 hrs later I got it back ......The very next day I knocked myself out cold on a huge step up near my house.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 3, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I accidentally broke off a tiny bud of @Bob Zmuda 's Lucky Charms and took 1 hit it was at 6 weeks and 1 hit landed me on my ass. damn, @lahadaextranjera used to harvest early


I like it a bit early. Its not real early. Beginning of harvest window. About 90% cloudy. Its an auto and some autos won't show amber and some will. I don't like too much amber.

Is your lucky charms of the same variety?


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 3, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I figured I would cut some buds. All cloudy tricomes. Could go longer but I like a motivated buzz.
> View attachment 4084013
> I have to say I like cobs.


Looks good bro ....nice and frosty


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 3, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Looks good bro ....nice and frosty


Thank you. It could be a bit more frosty. The cobs work great but I think ill add some t5 and uv back in the setup.

Its good smoke. Good for during the day.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 3, 2018)

Off to bed guys and gals.


----------



## Professional Smoker (Feb 3, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Oh ok .....carry on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My father was actually driving down the street and saw this dude riding the bike i was only about 9 at the time, and that's how i got it back, it sucks when something like that is stolen from you.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 3, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Off to bed guys and gals.


Feel better homie


----------



## ANC (Feb 3, 2018)

500mg of paracetamol works for toothache


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 3, 2018)

Professional Smoker said:


> My father was actually driving down the street and saw this dude riding the bike i was only about 9 at the time, and that's how i got it back, it sucks when something like that is stolen from you.


Yes it does .....I can't stand a thief...... They are all pieces of shit and a waste of space.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Feb 3, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I figured I would cut some buds. All cloudy tricomes. Could go longer but I like a motivated buzz.
> View attachment 4084013
> I have to say I like cobs.


That's pretty cool.


----------



## Professional Smoker (Feb 3, 2018)

Smoke for tomorrow and the next day's bros I was in treatment for a while for a drinking problem


----------



## ANC (Feb 3, 2018)

hope you get that demon tamed man.I used to be a hard drinker and drug taker.
Coffee and weed are my drugs of choice now.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 3, 2018)

Professional Smoker said:


> Smoke for tomorrow and the next day's bros I was in treatment for a while for a drinking problem


Huh


----------



## Professional Smoker (Feb 3, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Huh


Why ?


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 3, 2018)

Professional Smoker said:


> Why ?


drunk?


----------



## Professional Smoker (Feb 3, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> drunk?


Who ?


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 3, 2018)

Professional Smoker said:


> Smoke for tomorrow and the next day's bros I was in treatment for a while for a drinking problem


what the fuck does this mean?


----------



## Professional Smoker (Feb 3, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> what the fuck does this mean?


It means you are in the game man.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 4, 2018)

Professional Smoker said:


> It means you are in the game man.


Want a cuppa tea?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Feb 4, 2018)

ANC said:


> hope you get that demon tamed man.I used to be a hard drinker and drug taker.
> Coffee and weed are my drugs of choice now.


Drugs are my choice... hydrochloric acid for the mind and soul.
 9


----------



## Drowning-Man (Feb 4, 2018)

Professional Smoker said:


> Smoke for tomorrow and the next day's bros I was in treatment for a while for a drinking problem


----------



## Drowning-Man (Feb 4, 2018)

Professional Smoker said:


> It means you are in the game man.


You any good at north korean checkers?


----------



## lokie (Feb 4, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 4084093


With that shirt and this hat






You'll be set up to have a conversation with anyone and be assured the
the topic would steer towards weed at some point.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 4, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I accidentally broke off a tiny bud of @Bob Zmuda 's Lucky Charms and took 1 hit it was at 6 weeks and 1 hit landed me on my ass. damn, @lahadaextranjera used to harvest early


Hey! How are you? Long time!

I still do  early sometimes! Just cut Amnesia at 9.5 weeks and they were telling me to go longer! It's a Sativa hybrid-why? 
I still cut my 60 days blue rhino at 63 days though.. it just depends.. don't cut indica strains early, that's all I can add! 

I'm starting Do Si Dos next and lemon Larry.. it's gone all American here! Best strains in the world!


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 4, 2018)

Professional Smoker said:


> No its a regular blue diamondback bike, it got stolen over a decade ago in compton by someone who used to use my basketball court, he had stripped all the stickers and the seat cushion off of it for some reason.
> 
> I love my bicycle the tire was just flat.


I had gotten my bike ripped off from out front of a thrifty’s drug store in Pamona(phillips ranch) back around ‘87-‘88. It was prob my favorite bike ever too and I had some bad ass ones. Cook Bros frame and forks. All bad ass parts on it. Flight cranks, etc. that frame would be worth bank today.

I was just checking out ‘cook bros’ on ebay and there’s some dude selling a frame just like mine for 5K. It’s in west covina. Maybe???


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 4, 2018)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hey! How are you? Long time!
> 
> I still do  early sometimes! Just cut Amnesia at 9.5 weeks and they were telling me to go longer! It's a Sativa hybrid-why?
> I still cut my 60 days blue rhino at 63 days though.. it just depends.. don't cut indica strains early, that's all I can add!
> ...


I'm good, thanks! Have a table of Lucky Charms going right now, with a Mendo Breath and a C99. The early, accidental, test bud was amazing and made me think of you. Good to see you


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 4, 2018)

Professional Smoker said:


> No its a regular blue diamondback bike, it got stolen over a decade ago in compton by someone who used to use my basketball court, he had stripped all the stickers and the seat cushion off of it for some reason.
> 
> I love my bicycle the tire was just flat.


Wait, Compton....







@srh88 he said Compton


https://m.youtube.com/watch?t=35s&v=nZcRU0Op5P4


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 4, 2018)

Well I'm off to give only the most serious advice to the new thread...


Networking 


Feel free to pop in if anyone has spare time.....super educational I promise.


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 4, 2018)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hey! How are you? Long time!
> 
> I still do  early sometimes! Just cut Amnesia at 9.5 weeks and they were telling me to go longer! It's a Sativa hybrid-why?
> I still cut my 60 days blue rhino at 63 days though.. it just depends.. don't cut indica strains early, that's all I can add!
> ...


Thanks for the mental image of you scissoring in the morning sometimes, needed a pick me up.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 4, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Thanks for the mental image of you scissoring in the morning sometimes, needed a pick me up.


I trim naked standing ......your welcome.


Extra pick me up for you friend ..lol


----------



## srh88 (Feb 4, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I trim naked standing ......your welcome.
> 
> 
> Extra pick me up for you friend ..lol


----------



## VILEPLUME (Feb 4, 2018)

Recorded dialog for a movie trailer. It’s only for the pitching treatment, but it feels good that this project is progressing.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Feb 5, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Thanks for the mental image of you scissoring in the morning sometimes, needed a pick me up.


I proper LOL'd to this, in a public cafe!


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 5, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I brushed with peroxide. It opened up and started draining. Its went down and feels better. I'm on antibiotics and have a dentist appointment.
> 
> My sinuses, teeth and ear hurt so bad I popped a couple norcos. I rarely take them but I feel like shit. I was coughing to the point that my throat and head are killing me. Dm wasn't cutting it. The Norco will help with pain and coughing.


Squirt salt water up your nose with your head in an inverted position (I lay across the bed on my back and let my head hang over the edge) until it starts draining down your throat.
It's like super-neti


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 5, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Squirt salt water up your nose with your head in an inverted position (I lay across the bed on my back and let my head hang over the edge) until it starts draining down your throat.
> It's like super-neti


Have you seen the navage? I want one.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 5, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Have you seen the navage? I want one.


I use a plastic pipette

it really does work better if your head is inverted so the solution can get way up in your sinuses


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 5, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I use a plastic pipette
> 
> it really does work better if your head is inverted so the solution can get way up in your sinuses


That little machine pulls a vacuum on your nose and then flushes it. Looks like it works well.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 5, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> That little machine pulls a vacuum on your nose and then flushes it. Looks like it works well.


Probably almost as well as my method, lol

I used to go bodysurfing in Hawaii when I was in the Navy and get "surfer's nose" and seawater would spew out of my sinuses sometimes hours later. The first time it happened was at an Italian restaurant in Waikiki- it was most inconvenient


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 5, 2018)

I sold my camper this morning to a very nice Native lady from our rez. I still cant believe she didn't try to dicker or lowball me on the price considering its winter. I'm going to use half the money for a new dock at camp and the other half (roughly 5k) will go to a scholarship program set up in my daughters memory.
I don't think we get to choose the recipient but we can select certain criteria. And I'm not sure if I should just do the whole 5k or split into 5 1ks for the next 5yrs.
Anyone done this before?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 5, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Probably almost as well as my method, lol
> 
> I used to go bodysurfing in Hawaii when I was in the Navy and get "surfer's nose" and seawater would spew out of my sinuses sometimes hours later. The first time it happened was at an Italian restaurant in Waikiki- it was most inconvenient


Lol. Never had surfers nose but I've had an enema from water skiing and wiping out.

Back before I got married the ole lady and I were going to go out and eat one Fri after I got off. I was on a break and hadn't smoked pot in a year or two. A guy at work asked if I wanted to burn one. I managed to make it home and to the restaurant before it started kicking in. Somehow I managed to think I was choking. Freaked out and stood up yelling I as choking. Ole lady smacked my leg and told me to sit down. If I was yelling I wasn't choking.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 5, 2018)

I bought a bag when I went back to work. Lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 5, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Lol. Never had surfers nose but I've had an enema from water skiing and wiping out.
> 
> Back before I got married the ole lady and I were going to go out and eat one Fri after I got off. I was on a break and hadn't smoked pot in a year or two. A guy at work asked if I wanted to burn one. I managed to make it home and to the restaurant before it started kicking in. Somehow I managed to think I was choking. Freaked out and stood up yelling I as choking. Ole lady smacked my leg and told me to sit down. If I was yelling I wasn't choking.


LOL we'd get people in the ER screaming they couldn't breathe


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL we'd get people in the ER screaming they couldn't breathe


I've had those freak outs and others as well around me. A good buddy of mine really thought he was going to die. I told him to eat something and watch tv.

I'm not sure what causes it. Cannabis can have some scary effects.

I have an idea. High thc strains with little cbd to temper the buzz. Early cut strains without there developing cannabinoids to temper it.


----------



## ANC (Feb 5, 2018)

If you can cough you have an airway.
There is universal body language for chocking though.
People stand up and grab their throats. You can not tackle them down. It is a hardwired response.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 5, 2018)

ANC said:


> If you can cough you have an airway.
> There is universal body language for chocking though.
> People stand up and grab their throats. You can not tackle them down. It is a hardwired response.


Yea. I had to do the Heimlich on a guy.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 5, 2018)

ANC said:


> If you can cough you have an airway.
> There is universal body language for chocking though.
> People stand up and grab their throats. You can not tackle them down. It is a hardwired response.


Enough with the choking stuff - I'd like to see more pic's of Cape Town's beach.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 5, 2018)

whats the water situation now, ANC? heard it was getting worse


----------



## lokie (Feb 5, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yea. I had to do the Heimlich on a guy.


----------



## ANC (Feb 5, 2018)

The grape farmers are harvesting so demand is dropping a little, D day seems pushed out to May.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 5, 2018)

ANC said:


> The grape farmers are harvesting so demand is dropping a little, D day seems pushed out to May.


pray for rain


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 5, 2018)

Trimming ......FML


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 5, 2018)

ANC said:


> The grape farmers are harvesting so demand is dropping a little, D day seems pushed out to May.


Do you have a "Rainy season" per se?
If so when is it?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 5, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Trimming ......FML


You must have Class AA OCD to still be trimming that one little nug.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 5, 2018)

I've used NeilMed sinus rinse for years. 
Bad shit incubates in your sinuses, but they don't have a chance if you use saline every day. 
Highly recommended. 
--- 
https://www.target.com/p/neilmed-pharmaceuticals-original-sinus-rinse-kit-packets-50ct/-/A-13342400?ref=tgt_adv_XS000000&AFID=bing_pla_df&CPNG=PLA_Health+Beauty+Shopping&adgroup=SC_Health+Beauty&LID=700000001230728pbs&network=s&device=c&querystring=neil med sinus rinse&gclid=[*GCLID*]&gclsrc=ds


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 5, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Trimming ......FML


I just finished glue, I always wish I had worn gloves.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 5, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> I just finished glue, I always wish I had worn gloves.


  
Same and some sticky shit indeed 


Along with a few others of course
 
 
 

Got my bag packed ((wink))
 

Looks a whole lot nicer trimmed out and with a better camera....but I already posted them before I noticed....and after 6hrs straight trimming after work ....I don't give a fuck .....lol


Good night everyone, tomorrow is my early morning meeting patients at the hospital .....gotta get up at 4am ....but I also have to get home and put my two little guys to bed.

PENIS!!


----------



## ANC (Feb 5, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Do you have a "Rainy season" per se?
> If so when is it?


Normally May through to July. Had like 5 drops on the windscreen this morning, it is at least overcast today. 
Yesterday was a scorcher.


----------



## SageFromZen (Feb 5, 2018)

I went to an AA meeting.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 5, 2018)

ANC said:


>


Hummm, beach looks different - where's the candy?
~Re-thinking SA trip~


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 5, 2018)

SageFromZen said:


> I went to an AA meeting.


Why?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 5, 2018)

SageFromZen said:


> I went to an AA meeting.


Quitter


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 6, 2018)

I rendered myself carless and unemployed in one fell swoop. About an hour and a half ago.

Productive day, I’d say. Really managed to get myself into a predicament.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 6, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Hummm, beach looks different - where's the candy?
> ~Re-thinking SA trip~


TFH, GWN


----------



## ANC (Feb 6, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> I rendered myself carless and unemployed in one fell swoop. About an hour and a half ago.
> 
> Productive day, I’d say. Really managed to get myself into a predicament.


At least link to the news article if you are going to start us off like that


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 6, 2018)

Ordered 16 spark plugs to do a tune up on my car. Geezz.. 80 bucks just for spark plugs.


----------



## 420God (Feb 6, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Ordered 16 spark plugs to do a tune up on my car. Geezz.. 80 bucks just for spark plugs.


Wtf are you driving that takes 16 spark plugs?


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 6, 2018)

420God said:


> Wtf are you driving that takes 16 spark plugs?


Chrysler 300 C-Hemi with the 5.7 liter Hemi engin.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 6, 2018)

Brisk clear morning here in Cali .....headed to fuck farms inc.

Hint: it's somewhere near those mountains.


Morning everyone....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 6, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4085219 View attachment 4085220
> Brisk clear morning here in Cali .....headed to fuck farms inc.
> 
> Hint: it's somewhere near those mountains.
> ...


reminds me of visiting my grandparents in Lumas, by Sacremento. Gramps was an engineer for the santa fey, and owned a small farm where he grew kiwi, fruit trees, and raised bees. i doubt it was his intention, but he taught me all the things that made me want to grow weed later.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 6, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> TFH, GWN
> View attachment 4085120


Gotcha - it's 38 deg F here & I was just sweating doing a bit of shoveling in a tee shirt.

~Puts off trip for a bit~


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 6, 2018)

SageFromZen said:


> I went to an AA meeting.





whitebb2727 said:


> Why?


I'm thinkin' court ordered.


----------



## ANC (Feb 6, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Gotcha - it's 38 deg F here & I was just sweating doing a bit of shoveling in a tee shirt.
> 
> ~Puts off trip for a bit~


Fuck no, I don't do cold. When it is hot enough I just work in my underpants. (If I take em off things just get hotter though)


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 6, 2018)

420God said:


> Wtf are you driving that takes 16 spark plugs?


It not unusual for vehicles to have 2 spark plugs per cylinder now.


----------



## 420God (Feb 6, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> It not unusual for vehicles to have 2 spark plugs per cylinder now.


More shit to go wrong. I swear everything is made to break now.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 6, 2018)

Planned Obsolescence.

It's a thing in manufacturing & has been for some time now.


----------



## Detroitseeds (Feb 6, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Planned Obsolescence.
> 
> It's a thing in manufacturing & has been for some time now.


It's illegal in France. Apple could get in trouble there.


----------



## 420God (Feb 6, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Planned Obsolescence.
> 
> It's a thing in manufacturing & has been for some time now.


My brother in law just bought a new Gmc 3/4 ton ands it's been in the shop more than the road. I gave up after my last new Ford f350 and went back to old carburated trucks and haven't had a problem since.


----------



## ANC (Feb 6, 2018)

420God said:


> More shit to go wrong. I swear everything is made to break now.


Costs me less than $200 to service my old Nissan. Gear and motor oil, coolant, brake fluid and CV joints. I do very few miles a year so I only do it once before the start of autumn.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 6, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Planned Obsolescence.
> 
> It's a thing in manufacturing & has been for some time now.


Yeah it's been a thing for awhile now. They've just gotten better at engineering the window, so they shortened it, to soon and it's warranty or worse recall. They don't want that.


----------



## see4 (Feb 6, 2018)

This accomplishment didn't take place today per say...

But she is just a couple days old!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 6, 2018)

420God said:


> More shit to go wrong. I swear everything is made to break now.


I agree but at the same time it makes sense in that two spark plugs allow better fuel ignition.


----------



## ANC (Feb 6, 2018)

Enjoy, take lots of pics, they change drastically the first few weeks until their final look starts coming out.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 6, 2018)

see4 said:


> This accomplishment didn't take place today per say...
> 
> But she is just a couple days old!


Cute. Congrats.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 6, 2018)

see4 said:


> This accomplishment didn't take place today per say...
> 
> But she is just a couple days old!


Is that your baby? Did you have a kid?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 6, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Planned Obsolescence.
> 
> It's a thing in manufacturing & has been for some time now.


American car makers perfected planned obsolescence in the late 70s and early 80s. 
They didn't realize foreign car makers would use improved quality to penetrate the market. 
Oops.  
Deming's story is especially relevant. 
http://asq.org/learn-about-quality/history-of-quality/overview/total-quality.html


----------



## abandonconflict (Feb 6, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4082658
> Quick doodle for the wife.


Oh, is this the "commissioned work" that you made for which you became an art professor making 6 figures?

Impressive!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 6, 2018)

see4 said:


> This accomplishment didn't take place today per say...
> 
> But she is just a couple days old!


~Pats @see4 on the purple Bulbous one~

"Good job there boy"



Honestly though, cuteness overload, congratulations my friend.
++


----------



## see4 (Feb 6, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Is that your baby? Did you have a kid?


That is my baby girl and yes sir I did have a kid!


----------



## 420God (Feb 6, 2018)

see4 said:


> That is my baby girl and yes sir I did have a kid!


Congratulations!


----------



## neosapien (Feb 6, 2018)

see4 said:


> That is my baby girl and yes sir I did have a kid!


Fucking awesome man! She is beautiful. Congrats. Welcome to the club. She looks very much like my daughter as a newborn. Is there some Asian in there? I guess all newborns kinda look like that. She is absolutely beautiful regardless!


----------



## 420God (Feb 6, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Fucking awesome man! She is beautiful. Congrats. Welcome to the club. She looks very much like my daughter as a newborn. Is there some Asian in there? I guess all newborns kinda look like that. She is absolutely beautiful regardless!


I thought the same thing.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 6, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> American car makers perfected planned obsolescence in the late 70s and early 80s.
> They didn't realize foreign car makers would use improved quality to penetrate the market.
> Oops.
> Deming's story is especially relevant.
> http://asq.org/learn-about-quality/history-of-quality/overview/total-quality.html


heck they do that now...think all car manufactures have that obsolete card inline....in a few year new shit comes out, new rules, new ideas....the old ideas just don't work......i call them trash cars, cause once you get into a wreck or something happens....you might as well throw it away....i work with cars alot, i see that shit all the time...they don't make them like they used too.....

give me a 68 camero ss anyday, or a 57 chevy 2dr.....car were made back then.....now.....


----------



## see4 (Feb 6, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Fucking awesome man! She is beautiful. Congrats. Welcome to the club. She looks very much like my daughter as a newborn. Is there some Asian in there? I guess all newborns kinda look like that. She is absolutely beautiful regardless!





420God said:


> I thought the same thing.


lol. I thought the same thing too! I questioned my girl.. uh, babe, you got some asian in you? she laughed.

she is my little bean. at 2 days old she can lift her head and climb up my chest... she is nuts!

i know she can't really see much yet, but when i make goofy noises she sort of shakes her head over to my direction with her pirate eye...

(dang, thought i had that pirate eye picture)


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 6, 2018)

see4 said:


> This accomplishment didn't take place today per say...
> 
> But she is just a couple days old!


OMG I bet she smells sooooooooo good! Enjoy it, they never smell that good ever again in their entire lives  lucky dog wish you were close enough I could baby sit.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 6, 2018)

see4 said:


> lol. I thought the same thing too! I questioned my girl.. uh, babe, you got some asian in you? she laughed.
> 
> she is my little bean. at 2 days old she can lift her head and climb up my chest... she is nuts!
> 
> ...


Actually if they didn't get AgNO3 in the eyes her eyesight should be pretty good. It's the drug that screws them up for a bit. Today if you request they'll prophylactically use an antibiotic eyedrop which doesn't alter their sight.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 6, 2018)

Congrats @see4


----------



## sunni (Feb 6, 2018)

see4 said:


> lol. I thought the same thing too! I questioned my girl.. uh, babe, you got some asian in you? she laughed.
> 
> she is my little bean. at 2 days old she can lift her head and climb up my chest... she is nuts!
> 
> ...


You have a baby ? 
Grats didn’t even know you procreated 
She’s gorgeous


----------



## sunni (Feb 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> OMG I bet she smells sooooooooo good! Enjoy it, they never smell that good ever again in their entire lives  lucky dog wish you were close enough I could baby sit.


Or you could be like my kid and rando have blonde hair and blue eyes and not look anything like the parents LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 6, 2018)

sunni said:


> Or you could be like my kid and rando have blonde hair and blue eyes and not look anything like the parents LOL


I was so sure his eyes would turn brown LOL. I haven't given up hope completely.......


----------



## sunni (Feb 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I was so sure his eyes would turn brown LOL. I haven't given up hope completely.......


Ya i gave up lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 6, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> heck they do that now...think all car manufactures have that obsolete card inline....in a few year new shit comes out, new rules, new ideas....the old ideas just don't work......i call them trash cars, cause once you get into a wreck or something happens....you might as well throw it away....i work with cars alot, i see that shit all the time...they don't make them like they used too.....
> 
> give me a 68 camero ss anyday, or a 57 chevy 2dr.....car were made back then.....now.....


Cars with real frames are easier to repair. That's why I like toyota tacomas. Full box frame and performs pretty damn good off road for a limited slip.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 6, 2018)

Sooo weird. I just got a text from one of my daughters close friends and she's being induced tonight. Which means she'll likely have her on my Bday and have my daughters middle name. I cant wait to hold her. 
Babies everywhere!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 6, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Sooo weird. I just got a text from one of my daughters close friends and she's being induced tonight. Which means she'll likely have her on my Bday and have my daughters middle name. I cant wait to hold her.
> Babies everywhere!


Oh when's your birthday?


----------



## Detroitseeds (Feb 6, 2018)

I am having a very productive day. Found someone to help me put power steering in my 68 chevelle ss.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Oh when's your birthday?


Tomorrow. My niece just dropped off a gallon of scallops - fresh off their boat. 
I plan to indulge in them with some deer steak and some Crown Royal to follow. Or it may happen the other way around. 
I could very well end up posting on here at 3am piss drunk trying to cook.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 6, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Tomorrow. My niece just dropped off a gallon of scallops - fresh off their boat.
> I plan to indulge in them with some deer steak and some Crown Royal to follow. Or it may happen the other way around.
> I could very well end up posting on here at 3am piss drunk trying to cook.


Sounds like a great birthday line up!


----------



## see4 (Feb 6, 2018)

sunni said:


> You have a baby ?
> Grats didn’t even know you procreated
> She’s gorgeous


lol! Thanks sunni. Yea, she's my little bean.
hope all is well on your end.


----------



## see4 (Feb 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> OMG I bet she smells sooooooooo good! Enjoy it, they never smell that good ever again in their entire lives  lucky dog wish you were close enough I could baby sit.


oh gosh that would be so great! and yea, she smells wonderful! im constantly smelling her head and kissing her hands and feet.

_daddy! stop it! i'm trying to sleep!_


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 6, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Tomorrow. My niece just dropped off a gallon of scallops - fresh off their boat.
> I plan to indulge in them with some deer steak and some Crown Royal to follow. Or it may happen the other way around.
> I could very well end up posting on here at 3am piss drunk trying to cook.



ok we are going over to Tangerine_'s for dinner.....lol


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 6, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> ok we are going over to Tangerine_'s for dinner.....lol


LOL All of us


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 6, 2018)

Detroitseeds said:


> I am having a very productive day. Found someone to help me put power steering in my 68 chevelle ss.


Pics of the Chevelle SS or gtfo


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 6, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> ok we are going over to Tangerine_'s for dinner.....lol





curious2garden said:


> LOL All of us


I call *ShotGun.

 *


----------



## Detroitseeds (Feb 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Pics of the Chevelle SS or gtfo





curious2garden said:


> Pics of the Chevelle SS or gtfo


Got it from a friends dad for 15k. 550 hp 454 bored to 468 high compression race engine. Fuel cell in the trunk. True 138 SS


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 6, 2018)

Detroitseeds said:


> Got it from a friends dad for 15k. 550 hp 454 bored to 468 high compression race engine. Fuel cell in the trunk. True 138 SSView attachment 4085428


very nice...resto? or orginal owner?


----------



## Detroitseeds (Feb 6, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> very nice...resto? or orginal owner?


His first car back from Vietnam, sold it to someone, then bought it back from them. Lives out in the middle of nowhere, had it for sale this summer for 15k. I wasnt even shopping for one, but know its worth way more, and just bought it for what he was asking, didnt even try to lowball him. Told him he had to store it for me until the spring and help me if I need advice/expertise on it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 6, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> very nice...resto? or orginal owner?


Unfortunately it doesn't much matter with the engine so heavily modified.

Very nice car though.
+

This is my Camaro. 








Ok, not really. But if I had one I'd like it to look like this.


----------



## Detroitseeds (Feb 6, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Unfortunately it doesn't much matter with the engine so heavily modified.
> 
> Very nice car though.
> +
> ...


Holy shit... looks fast. Hahaha


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 6, 2018)

Detroitseeds said:


> His first car back from Vietnam, sold it to someone, then bought it back from them. Lives out in the middle of nowhere, had it for sale this summer for 15k. I wasnt even shopping for one, but know its worth way more, and just bought it for what he was asking, didnt even try to lowball him. Told him he had to store it for me until the spring and help me if I need advice/expertise on it.



killer....you gonna love that ride.....

i do some resto myself, that's why i asked....doing a sheet now for a resto job....hope i get it....made a bid today....keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 6, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Unfortunately it doesn't much matter with the engine so heavily modified.
> 
> Very nice car though.
> +
> ...



HAHA....now that's a bad mofo.....if you ever get a chance to see it in person...you would really fall in love....much less get a chance to ride in it.....


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 6, 2018)

abandonconflict said:


> Oh, is this the "commissioned work" that you made for which you became an art professor making 6 figures?
> 
> Impressive!


No it was a "quick doodle for the wife"

Learn to read you fucking idiot.

I just taught an advanced photography class. You should really enroll, bigot.

Ask anyone in here about me. No one knows who the fuck YOU are.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 6, 2018)

Detroitseeds said:


> Got it from a friends dad for 15k. 550 hp 454 bored to 468 high compression race engine. Fuel cell in the trunk. True 138 SSView attachment 4085428


Nice Chevelle, thanks!


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 6, 2018)

Guy next door thinks he's a painter.
First pass on hood (top panel) came out pretty nice.


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 6, 2018)

You almost can't see the orange peel in the photo. maybe it looks better at night.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 6, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> You almost can't see the orange peel in the photo. maybe it looks better at night.


 I have been removing over-spray.


----------



## SageFromZen (Feb 6, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm thinkin' court ordered.


I have no criminal record what so ever. I have never seen the back of a police car.
I am going to meetings because I have two trashcans in my backyard chalk-full of empty Jagermeister bottles. I, am attempting self care for the first time in my life. Thankyou for your skepticism.


----------



## SageFromZen (Feb 6, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Quitter


Fuckin' A!!! My liver hurts, man. Alcohol is my drug of choice.


----------



## see4 (Feb 6, 2018)

I want to say, "penis", but I'm afraid my daughter might hear me.

So I won't say, "penis", right now.

But maybe later, when she's not in the room.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 6, 2018)

SageFromZen said:


> I have no criminal record what so ever. I have never seen the back of a police car.


Amateur. 
You aren't ready...


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 6, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> ok we are going over to Tangerine_'s for dinner.....lol





curious2garden said:


> LOL All of us





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I call *ShotGun.
> 
> View attachment 4085416 *


Haha, I'd welcome everyone but I think I'd run out of deer steak. 

I have plenty of moose, liquor, and good weed though 

And that gallon of scallops ended up being a *very* generous gallon. I packaged up 10 quart freezer bags and I stuffed them full.


----------



## abandonconflict (Feb 6, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I just taught an advanced photography class.


You keep posting terrible photos. I get paid to take photos and never took a class. Mr Art Proffessor that is so popular on a weed site.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 6, 2018)

Aww man. I feel like the parents are fighting again. I'm gonna go grab my flashlight and read this comic book under the blankets.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 6, 2018)

Detroitseeds said:


> Got it from a friends dad for 15k. 550 hp 454 bored to 468 high compression race engine. Fuel cell in the trunk. True 138 SSView attachment 4085428


How come there's no badging.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 6, 2018)

Detroitseeds said:


> Got it from a friends dad for 15k. 550 hp 454 bored to 468 high compression race engine. Fuel cell in the trunk. True 138 SSView attachment 4085428


I have a 69' with the same paint scheme. ( Malibu )


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 6, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Started researching in preparation for my new approach to getting built.
> 
> View attachment 4083432
> @Indacouch I'm not fucking around this time, for reals. @420God


All you need to do is ask @see4 what he does. Did you see that pic? If he were a little taller he'd be hot.


----------



## ANC (Feb 6, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> I have been removing over-spray.


Maybe use a sock to catch it next time.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 6, 2018)

see4 said:


> I want to say, "penis", but I'm afraid my daughter might hear me.
> 
> So I won't say, "penis", right now.
> 
> But maybe later, when she's not in the room.


I'm thankful I have boys .....*PENIS!!!
*
Congrats btw.


----------



## ANC (Feb 6, 2018)

I'd be a horrible dad for a boy. I don't do sport and "manly" shit. I have just never been wired that way. Anyhooo, enjoy the next 8 months C4, after that they start crawling and shit never gets better from that point on. Mine has learned how to pour cooldrink for herself this week, so I have to get up for one thing less.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 6, 2018)

ANC said:


> Maybe use a sock to catch it next time.


We seem to have an excess of them running around.
Pick one & grab it.


----------



## see4 (Feb 6, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> All you need to do is ask @see4 what he does. Did you see that pic? If he were a little taller he'd be hot.


6'4" i feel like is the max height to still be considered hot. any taller, and it just gets weird.


----------



## ANC (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 7, 2018)

Detroitseeds said:


> Got it from a friends dad for 15k. 550 hp 454 bored to 468 high compression race engine. Fuel cell in the trunk. True 138 SSView attachment 4085428


I pass by one everyday sitting in a yard rusting. The guy won't sell it, says he's gonna "fix it up" someday. Its been sitting there for over 20 years.


----------



## Detroitseeds (Feb 7, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> I pass by one everyday sitting in a yard rusting. The guy won't sell it, says he's gonna "fix it up" someday. Its been sitting there for over 20 years.


Sad. This is why i smoke.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 7, 2018)

Off to deliver ......can you guys believe it's almost time to get the greenhouses rolling again.....just to grow one very tiny nugg of course @GreatwhiteNorth 


((Wink))


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 7, 2018)

Here fishy fishy...


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 7, 2018)

see4 said:


> 6'4" i feel like is the max height to still be considered hot. any taller, and it just gets weird.


Got that right. Me in a standard doorway with no shoes on.



ANC said:


>


She's hot. I wouldn't have to worry about her looking up my nostrils.


----------



## ANC (Feb 7, 2018)

She'd make for a very uncomfortable middle piece in a human centipede.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 7, 2018)

Taking an easy day to help momma with Chunker ..... I still can't believe this weather lately ....hopefully it continues.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 7, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I still can't believe this weather lately ....hopefully it continues


I don't. We need rain and more importantly snow. It's all bad bro.

After we send what water we have down south, we won't have any water for the fish  

What a fucking wacky winter.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 7, 2018)

Almost done for the day. 10lb's of trim in no time with very minimal effort.


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 7, 2018)

Weather sucks today. I didn't do shit today, and tomorrow ain't looking any better.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 7, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I don't. We need rain and more importantly snow. It's all bad bro.
> 
> After we send what water we have down south, we won't have any water for the fish
> 
> What a fucking wacky winter.


Thank you for the water 



Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4085803
> Here fishy fishy...


Did any of them fall for the Fish Whisperer's schtick?


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 7, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I don't. We need rain and more importantly snow. It's all bad bro.
> 
> After we send what water we have down south, we won't have any water for the fish
> 
> What a fucking wacky winter.


Ever since the kids I haven't fished much .....I'm guna make the best of this global warming thing.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 7, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Ever since the kids I haven't fished much .....I'm guna make the best of this global warming thing.


Lol.

It's fucking weird as shit wearing shorts and flip flops early feb.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 7, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Ever since the kids I haven't fished much .....I'm guna make the best of this global warming thing.


Take lil' Inda fishing!


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 7, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Take lil' Inda fishing!


 
Those eyes though.....lol


----------



## srh88 (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Indacouch (Feb 7, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Take lil' Inda fishing!


Might end up using chunker for bait.....lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 7, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Weather sucks today. I didn't do shit today, and tomorrow ain't looking any better.


we are the same way dude, low 40's with rain all day.....just sux


----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 7, 2018)

still plowing this shit is relentless. now starting to mix with freezing rain. the roads to work at 4am tomorrow should be interesting.


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 7, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> we are the same way dude, low 40's with rain all day.....just sux


same here... been raining all day long with tepms in the low 40's


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 7, 2018)

Finished smoothing out the inside of a plaster mold I made for reprocessing clay.
 
Then filled it up


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 7, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4086040
> Those eyes though.....lol


Ahh he's a natural  Looks like he's imaging how good that fish is going to taste.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 7, 2018)

Chillen with the boys on the front room floor .....pray for my testicles ....these kids are crazy.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 7, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Chillen with the boys on the front room floor .....pray for my testicles ....these kids are crazy.


get a cup


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 7, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Finished smoothing out the inside of a plaster mold I made for reprocessing clay.
> View attachment 4086092
> Then filled it up
> View attachment 4086093


what do you do with the reprocessed clay?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 7, 2018)

420God said:


> As of this morning I'm up 25lbs from when I first started lifting.
> 
> View attachment 4082641 View attachment 4082635



Great work you handsome bastard! I wish we lived closer.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 7, 2018)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Great work you handsome bastard! I wish we lived closer.


Where ya been


----------



## 420God (Feb 7, 2018)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Great work you handsome bastard! I wish we lived closer.


Nice to see you back!


----------



## ANC (Feb 7, 2018)

How is that Zenport working out for you?


----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 7, 2018)

finally made it home. time to stuff my face then bed. work in the am but hope to hit the trails with the new sled tomorrow.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 7, 2018)

Off to bed now guy/gals .....hope everyone has a good night 

Getting sis supplied for bed time 
 

Good night 


PENIS !!!!!!


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 8, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what do you do with the reprocessed clay?


 
I'm a frustrated engineer.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 8, 2018)

i just assumed it had something to do with growing weed, didn't realize you were a potter


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 8, 2018)

Fuck.
I just got a long stream of text messages from my sister. 
Apparently mom is going downhill fast. Forgetting how things work in her car (radio, heater, wipers, etc) and she gets lost a lot. 
She has lived in the same town for 84 years, so getting lost is a big concern. 
This fucking sucks because we have already suggested a few assisted living places that are really nice, but she won't even consider it. 
We thought maybe if she visited one and met some people, she'd warm up to the idea, but that didn't go well at all. She hated everything & everybody at assisted living place. 
This really sucks. 
We may have to do an intervention soon. 
She really shouldn't be driving at all...


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 8, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i just assumed it had something to do with growing weed, didn't realize you were a potter


I'm not a potter by any strech, just a hobby. I think the clay is bentonite (no good for growing) not calcined.


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 8, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Fuck.
> I just got a long stream of text messages from my sister.
> Apparently mom is going downhill fast. Forgetting how things work in her car (radio, heater, wipers, etc) and she gets lost a lot.
> She has lived in the same town for 84 years, so getting lost is a big concern.
> ...


Fuck is right, sorry.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 8, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Fuck.
> I just got a long stream of text messages from my sister.
> Apparently mom is going downhill fast. Forgetting how things work in her car (radio, heater, wipers, etc) and she gets lost a lot.
> She has lived in the same town for 84 years, so getting lost is a big concern.
> ...


"You and curious2garden like this"

Not because I do but because I understand.
PM if you need someone to listen.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 8, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Fuck.
> I just got a long stream of text messages from my sister.
> Apparently mom is going downhill fast. Forgetting how things work in her car (radio, heater, wipers, etc) and she gets lost a lot.
> She has lived in the same town for 84 years, so getting lost is a big concern.
> ...


Ahhh CS I'm sorry this is tough. Sometimes you have to be cruel to be kind. Any advice, need to vent etc... I'm in PMs


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 8, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> I'm not a potter by any strech, just a hobby. I think the clay is bentonite (no good for growing) not calcined.


Bentonite makes great nozzles for homemade rockets and fountains. Just pound it in with a dowel, then drill a hole (size matters). 
I used to make my own fireworks back in the 90s, but can't get good supplies anymore thanks to terrorists...


----------



## ANC (Feb 8, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> View attachment 4086385
> I'm a frustrated engineer.


A penis holder, that is awesome. I like how the green one has space for a nice long sack too.


----------



## ANC (Feb 8, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Fuck.
> I just got a long stream of text messages from my sister.
> Apparently mom is going downhill fast. Forgetting how things work in her car (radio, heater, wipers, etc) and she gets lost a lot.
> She has lived in the same town for 84 years, so getting lost is a big concern.
> ...


is your mom using CBD oil yet?


----------



## ANC (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 8, 2018)

ANC said:


> is your mom using CBD oil yet?


LOL
Mom is mormon and has never drank or smoked. Weird, huh? 

When I was in my 20s she asked me if I smoked pot. 
I said "I tried it once and didn't like it", and she was satisfied. 
And I didn't even tell a lie! 
The first time I smoked weed, I didn't like it because it was leaf and had no effect. 
But the second time was awesome...


----------



## ANC (Feb 8, 2018)

My mom is a prude too but if she starts going off, it is on the oil she goes.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 8, 2018)

ANC said:


>


wow
That video made me cry. 
Thank you. I'm going to send it to both of my sisters.


----------



## ANC (Feb 8, 2018)

Stay strong!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 8, 2018)

All I did yesterday was prune yuccas. My hand is so sore today I feel like I just gave 100 hand jobs. For free even. Oh the horror.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 8, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Fuck.
> I just got a long stream of text messages from my sister.
> Apparently mom is going downhill fast. Forgetting how things work in her car (radio, heater, wipers, etc) and she gets lost a lot.
> She has lived in the same town for 84 years, so getting lost is a big concern.
> ...


shit sorry to hear CS, my thoughts are with u and yours......

need to vent, let us know....


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 8, 2018)

Thank you @420God I just ate the best bacon sandwich I have ever eaten. I'm going back in to see if the second one tastes just as good.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you @420God I just ate the best bacon sandwich I have ever eaten. I'm going back in to see if the second one tastes just as good.
> 
> View attachment 4086438


ok that's it, now you making me hungry.....


----------



## 420God (Feb 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you @420God I just ate the best bacon sandwich I have ever eaten. I'm going back in to see if the second one tastes just as good.
> 
> View attachment 4086438


Oh damn, they did thaw. I guess i didn't need to send so much. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 8, 2018)

420God said:


> Oh damn, they did thaw. I guess i didn't need to send so much. Hope you enjoy it!


LOL The bacon is almost gone it was amazing. The liver is very good. I will cook the rest up and can freeze after cooking. We've been in the mid 80's the last couple days! I'm glad it's all good. I can't thank you enough. I'm looking forward to dinner and hamburgers.


----------



## 420God (Feb 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL The bacon is almost gone it was amazing. The liver is very good. I will cook the rest up and can freeze after cooking. We've been in the mid 80's the last couple days! I'm glad it's all good. I can't thank you enough. I'm looking forward to dinner and hamburgers.


The meat is real lean and makes some amazing chili. Might need to add an egg white to the hamburger so they don't fall apart.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 8, 2018)

420God said:


> The meat is real lean and makes some amazing chili. Might need to add an egg white to the hamburger so they don't fall apart.


Ahh! Thanks I appreciate it. I was going to do them on the grill so I'd cry if I lost any of the meat to the coals.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Ahh! Thanks I appreciate it. I was going to do them on the grill so* I'd cry if I lost any of the meat to the coals*.


Fish it out quick and eat it anyway, it's sterile


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Ahh! Thanks I appreciate it. I was going to do them on the grill so I'd cry if I lost any of the meat to the coals.


use a cast iron pan on the grill, this way the heat is even....that's what i do


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 8, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> use a cast iron pan on the grill, this way the heat is even....that's what i do


Just don't forget to glove up before you grab the silly thing.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 8, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Fuck.
> I just got a long stream of text messages from my sister.
> Apparently mom is going downhill fast. Forgetting how things work in her car (radio, heater, wipers, etc) and she gets lost a lot.
> She has lived in the same town for 84 years, so getting lost is a big concern.
> ...


Its best that you do. We waited too long for my father in law. He ended up having a wreck. Thankfully no one was hurt.

Sorry to hear it. Its rough. Pm me if you need to talk.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 8, 2018)

ANC said:


>


I watched a thing in vice where ex NFL players are trying to get cbd allowed for NFL players. They were showing studies where cbd help protect the brain during concussions and lessoned the damage.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 8, 2018)

Man. I'm just now able to eat a bit. Its been a rough few days. Been in bed mostly. I haven't been sick like this in a long time. Went for a walk today. Tooth is good. Abscess is gone and dentist didn't think he needed to do anything. Said if it flared up again to come see him.


----------



## bazoomer (Feb 8, 2018)

I'm quite old , but shot my muck three,yes THREE times today .now that's an accomplishment.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 8, 2018)

Started off blowing snow early.

Later, hooked up with @neosapien for lunch today. I can now confirm RIU characters actually do exist IRL.

Neo is a classy guy, and I saw his authentic ninja ID. And he's big so I wouldn't recommend getting into a tussle with him.

I now have Chinese cigarettes. I haven't been totally successful in my attempt to quit New Year's Eve. Yet. They're only half as thick as American, same as the Italian cigarettes a friend brought back a couple years ago. They must like thin cigs across the pond.
I also took home a massive can of microbrew for later. Didn't want to drink and drive.
 
I tracked myself with a tracking app back and forth, as not to get lost.
 
Then went to car wash to remove that fucking road salt! This winter sucks!
 
All in all, a damn good day.

burp.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 8, 2018)

We will call this @neosapien meet an greet tour 2018. What's this, 3 in a week? Nice..


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 8, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Started off blowing snow early.
> 
> Later, hooked up with @neosapien for lunch today. I can now confirm RIU characters actually do exist IRL.
> 
> ...


Wow, I'm starting to get jealous, and just a little worried. The eastern contingent of 44Penis is organizing @Singlemalt do we have anything to worry about? shhhh don't tell them I asked.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 8, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Started off blowing snow early.
> 
> Later, hooked up with @neosapien for lunch today. I can now confirm RIU characters actually do exist IRL.
> 
> ...


Older civilizations, they are smarter than we brash Americans


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Wow, I'm starting to get jealous, and just a little worried. The eastern contingent of 44Penis is organizing @Singlemalt do we have anything to worry about? shhhh don't tell them I asked.


Hope Neo brought back plenty of Chinese ciggies, don't want him to run out before the tour hits the West Coast. I still smoke


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 8, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Hope Neo brought back plenty of Chinese ciggies, don't want him to run out before the tour hits the West Coast. I still smoke


You're right. If he didn't bring back enough for the West Coast contingent that could be an ominous portent.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 8, 2018)

I also had quite an accomplished day. Woke up and chiseled an inch of ice off of my truck and the wife's car. It literally took me almost 2 hours. Then met @tangerinegreen555 for lunch finally. I kept blowing him off to go to China. He's super humble (paid for lunch) and gave me a sampler pack of desserts for later. He looks like someone who wouild play dodgeball with paver blocks. But really he's nice and super down to earth. We hit his pen in the parking lot before to get an appetite. So I can officially say I've got high with someone from here. (The dreams come true was a quick highway stop) Then after stood in the parking lot trading stories. I showed him pictures of my Asian trophy wife and hapa daughter. So now he can attest that they're real and not just a figment of my imagination. Then I went home, took out the trash and checked here wondering how to tell you guys how cool Tangie is, only to find like a true gentleman, he broke the ice for me. As some of you know after a decade in this hobby I made the conscious decision to quit growing to protect my family from newly enacted, backwards-thinking state laws. As dismaying as it is to put this part of my life on hold, the good in it is that I was able to meet a couple of my friends on here and bequeath them my equipment so that parts of me and what I love can continue to grow strong.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 8, 2018)

Went to deliver 4 ounces total to a few custies before this huge snow storm hits Chicago. Stopped at Home Depot to get a nice shovel to dig myself out, and found my ratty lawn chairs in storage for Chicago Dibs (a policy of the city that if you dig out your spot, you can keep it by putting up lawn chairs or the like until the snow melts. Love it.) Some people don't respect our Dibs program and move your shit to park in your spot. Big mistake. Those people usually come back to their car to find it keyed, their tail lights kicked in, or other such damage. I've fucked up several violator's cars, myself, over the years. One dude a few years ago actually ran OVER my chairs, and they were stuck and destroyed under his new huge pick up truck. What an asshole. Anyway, I did a bunch of grocery shopping, as well, so I'm set to hunker down inside for the next few days...


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 8, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I also had quite an accomplished day. Woke up and chiseled an inch of ice off of my truck and the wife's car. It literally took me almost 2 hours. Then met @tangerinegreen555 for lunch finally. I kept blowing him off to go to China. He's super humble (paid for lunch) and gave me a sampler pack of desserts for later. He looks like someone who wouild play dodgeball with paver blocks. But really he's nice and super down to earth. We hit his pen in the parking lot before to get an appetite. So I can officially say I've got high with someone from here. (The dreams come true was a quick highway stop) Then after stood in the parking lot trading stories. I showed him pictures of my Asian trophy wife and hapa daughter. So now he can attest that they're real and not just a figment of my imagination. Then I went home, took out the trash and checked here wondering how to tell you guys how cool Tangie is, only to find like a true gentleman, he broke the ice for me. As some of you know after a decade in this hobby I made the conscious decision to quit growing to protect my family from newly enacted, backwards-thinking state laws. As dismaying as it is to put this part of my life on hold, the good in it is that I was able to meet a couple of my friends on here and bequeath them my equipment so that parts of me and what I love can continue to grow strong.


That was beautiful Neo 

 
I felt like I was there, but I wasn't ((sigh)) and ((bow))


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 8, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Went to deliver 4 ounces total to a few custies before this huge snow storm hits Chicago. Stopped at Home Depot to get a nice shovel to dig myself out, and found my ratty lawn chairs in storage for Chicago Dibs (a policy of the city that if you dig out your spot, you can keep it by putting up lawn chairs or the like until the snow melts. Love it.) Some people don't respect our Dibs program and move your shit to park in your spot. Big mistake. Those people usually come back to their car to find it keyed, their tail lights kicked in, or other such damage. I've fucked up several violator's cars, myself, over the years. One dude a few years ago actually ran OVER my chairs, and they were stuck and destroyed under his new huge pick up truck. What an asshole. Anyway, I did a bunch of grocery shopping, as well, so I'm set to hunker down inside for the next few days...


Il put your fuckin chairs back Tyler

GEEEEZZZZZ!!!!!


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Indacouch (Feb 8, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


>


I'd hide that one in my leaf piles


----------



## Detroitseeds (Feb 8, 2018)

Bareback said:


> How come there's no badging.


Theres an ss on the grill and a 396 on side front. Also the ss black stripe around the bottom. What do you feel like it's missing?


----------



## thump easy (Feb 8, 2018)

Another one


----------



## Bareback (Feb 8, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I'd hide that one in my leaf piles


When I was like 13 , I skipped school with a friend and we were riding around getting high smashing through leaf piles in the street and he said" you have to make sure you stay in the road " a couple of weeks later his bumper and grill was all crashed in he said " I didn't stay in the street and I hit a fire hydrant"


----------



## Bareback (Feb 8, 2018)

Detroitseeds said:


> Theres an ss on the grill and a 396 on side front. Also the ss black stripe around the bottom. What do you feel like it's missing?


I'm using a phone with a scratchy screen, I see the SS on the grill now but I can't read the one in front of the wheel. I'm used to seeing an SS between the wheel and door, but that might be on the 70',71'72' . It's a super nice car and in better shape than mine. Mine has the same paint scheme but it's not original . I built a 400sb and added ceramic headers w/purple horny pipes it's f'ing deafening. Way to many up grades to list. 

But let me ask you a question about yours does it have steel or plastic inner fenders, the reason I ask is my inner fenders need replacing and I'm just curious how the plastic ones hold up but I don't know anyone who has any.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 8, 2018)

Bareback said:


> When I was like 13 , I skipped school with a friend and we were riding around getting high smashing through leaf piles in the street and he said" you have to make sure you stay in the road " a couple of weeks later his bumper and grill was all crashed in he said " I didn't stay in the street and I hit a fire hydrant"


He got away easy ......you must have missed my little issue ....I would tell you about it ....but I have the right to remain silent.


Let's just say the cement chair wasn't far off....and yes a tow truck was necessary.


----------



## Detroitseeds (Feb 8, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I'm using a phone with a scratchy screen, I see the SS on the grill now but I can't read the one in front of the wheel. I'm used to seeing an SS between the wheel and door, but that might be on the 70',71'72' . It's a super nice car and in better shape than mine. Mine has the same paint scheme but it's not original . I built a 400sb and added ceramic headers w/purple horny pipes it's f'ing deafening. Way to many up grades to list.
> 
> But let me ask you a question about yours does it have steel or plastic inner fenders, the reason I ask is my inner fenders need replacing and I'm just curious how the plastic ones hold up but I don't know anyone who has any.


Part of the deal was he is storing mine for the winter. I just bought it in the fall. Truth be told I haven't even driven it yet. I live a ways away. And honestly I have no business owning it. I am not really even a "car guy". And it's a straight up Race car. Racing 3 speed slap shift w original bucket seats. I just saw value when I bought it. Will likely flip it for a profit, because it was a pretty big investment for me, and it's very impractical for me to own in my neighborhood. (Small garage, no power steering, tight roads with cars parked on the side of them. Potholes fucking everywhere.)

Getting to your question, the answer is I don't know for sure, but nothing seemed plastic to me when I rode in it for a testdrive and looked under the hood. It's not really a car you get to drive before you own. But the owner took me out.

Please check out my new journal. I dont really know how to link it but please search my name I've got a few questions for anyone with smarts.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 8, 2018)

Well I had along day today ...just got sis set up with some Kosher after getting the boys off to bed ....My wife's step dad came and got weed from me ....I would have never guessed that would ever happened in my life time ....he hasn't smoked in over 30 years ....so a very long odd day today .....deliveries and work in the morning ....at least it's Friday.


Good night guys and gals.


PENIS!!!!


----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 9, 2018)

getting ready to hit the trails today. the new sled is alot of fun. super smooth ride compared to my other one. gonna be a good day. just gonna send it.


----------



## ANC (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## dstroy (Feb 9, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you @420God I just ate the best bacon sandwich I have ever eaten. I'm going back in to see if the second one tastes just as good.
> 
> View attachment 4086438


I’m so super jealous. 

I’ve been wanting bacon sandwiches forever but bacon isn’t something we typically buy, and I keep forgetting


----------



## ANC (Feb 9, 2018)

I'm going to make bacon and peanut banana bread tonight.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 9, 2018)

ANC said:


> I'm going to make bacon and peanut banana bread tonight.


That sounds amazing.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 9, 2018)

Mom took a vaycay from the kids and I, for a few days, so it's making lunches, washing dishes, taking kids to bus stop, picking kids up from bus stop, planning dinner, doing homework and trying to find time to garden, trim, feed the pets.

I can hardly wait for her to get back!


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 9, 2018)

My spark plugs came in yesterday. Now all I have to do is wait for a nice day and go out and change them. No hurry, nothing wrong with the ones in it now except they cheap copper plugs and I want the good Iridium plugs.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 9, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> My spark plugs came in yesterday. Now all I have to do is wait for a nice day and go out and change them. No hurry, nothing wrong with the ones in it now except they cheap copper plugs and I want the good Iridium plugs.


cool, got alot of miles on your vehicle i'm guessing?


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 9, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> cool, got alot of miles on your vehicle i'm guessing?


128k miles. But still runs like it's brand new. I do oil changes on it regular 3000 miles.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 9, 2018)

ANC said:


> I'm going to make bacon and peanut banana bread tonight.


Pics I want to see what it looks like. Do you put the bacon and peanuts in the banana bread? Sounds like an homage to Elvis!



Jimmyjonestoo said:


> That sounds amazing.


I prefer his braais. He posted one of this gorgeous lamb, mmmmmm, getting time for lunch!
Ha out to run the dogs around the neighborhood


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 9, 2018)

dstroy said:


> I’m so super jealous.
> 
> I’ve been wanting bacon sandwiches forever but bacon isn’t something we typically buy, and I keep forgetting


It was so good I actually hid the rest of the bacon from my hub, poor guy. The liver was equally as good. After I return I'm having more, make that, the rest of it!


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 9, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> 128k miles. But still runs like it's brand new. I do oil changes on it regular 3000 miles.


that motor hasn't even been broke in yet....lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 9, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> 128k miles. But still runs like it's brand new. I do oil changes on it regular 3000 miles.


Oil now a days is good for more than 3000. Its good for 5000 to 7500 for most brands. More for synthetic.


----------



## lokie (Feb 9, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Oil now a days is good for more than 3000. Its good for 5000 to 7500 for most brands.


Ya.

Oil last longer, gas mileage gets better and the manufacture builds them to be obsolete
shortly after the warranty expires.

If this trend keeps up, I'll be able to buy a disposable car with no maintenance to worry about.

I drive my vehicles until they are not worthy of repair or get totaled, whichever comes first.


----------



## macsnax (Feb 9, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Oil now a days is good for more than 3000. Its good for 5000 to 7500 for most brands. More for synthetic.


I've been using the mobile1 15,000 mile. I don't keep track of the miles, but I get about 6-9 months. I go by the color off the oil. Depends how much I drive.


----------



## 420God (Feb 9, 2018)

Every 10k on my Jetta TDI but I drive so much it's every other month anyway.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 9, 2018)

I use royal purple and drive the hell out of it.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 9, 2018)

Diesel guys go buy oil analysis, some of them are getting 15K+ on conventional oil. I've wondered if doing it to my car would be beneficial? I go about 8K on synthetic, with a filter change around 4K. I beat on my shit so I don't want to take the chance of compromising my engine for $100 +/- in oil and filter.

Lubricated and low friction coatings should be used in engines more. I saw a video of a "secret" NASCAR engine, running under load on a dyno, as the oil was drained. All the contact surfaces, bearings, pistons, cylinder walls, valve stems, rockers, etc., etc., we're coated with what was called a "diamond like coating". It lost some power, but continued to run for 5 minutes, on just the residual oil, it was then shut down, waited a minute, then restarted. The teardown showed minimal wear on the bearings and thrust side of the cylinder. They said everything was still within spec and could have been reassembled and ran. I think they said it was over $5K to do the coating, so not cheap. Oh, it also added around 20hp, just by reducing the frictional losses.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 9, 2018)

It cost me this

plus this


every time I change my oil & filters.

But then again I never change my spark plugs.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 9, 2018)

Last week i found out my mother is caught up in another, yeah another, fucking "Nigerian" lover scam. She lost all her inheritance, $120K+, 6 years ago to the same thing. She's convinced this guy loves her, she stopped paying her bills to send him all her money every month for the last year. She's never met him, but she's gone to the airport a half dozen times to meet him, but something always happens where he's not there. She gave him access to her credit card and money market accounts. She's bought him bitcoin. She's been bumming money off me the whole time, knowing I'm living off my, dwindling, savings. Her car is, literally, falling apart, the headlight is hanging on the wire and the fender was peeled off in an accident and duct taped back on. She's $5K behind on the equity loan, so I'm worried about the house I live in. It's "supposedly" my inheritance after my father's death, not officially, just on her word which isn't worth shit to me anymore, though she won't put me on the paperwork. I pay the taxes and insurance, only because she doesn't and they both fell into default multiple times, but she takes the tax write off. If i didn't, she woulda lost the house by now a coupe times.

For the last 2 years she had her friends and her side of the family convinced i was a verbally abusive asshole and that all her problems were my fault. She's been lying to them about this guy, she's got their families involved, using their info to send him money. She's got into a coupe of their faces, screaming at them when she found out they talked to each other and me about this situation. At least now they know the truth, it's all out in the open now. No more secrets. 

I'm pretty sure I had an actual nervous breakdown. IDK what the fuck to do, this is the second time I've dealt with my own mother lying to my face, taking my money while she sends it over seas and showing no respect for me, she told me "maybe I shouldn't have trusted her". I don't get it, I was brought up in a home with strong family values, family came first, no matter what- before friends, before lovers, before the law. I've done nothing but try to help her, I orchestrated all the upgrades and remodeling work on her house after my father died, as she traveled for over a year. I bought her a car after hers died, I've bailed her out financially multiple times. I've literally been on my knees crying and begging her to get counseling, but she refuses. I had to get the police, the fbi and social services involved. I hate the fucking police, so thay want easy, but this isn't my mother anymore.  

This is going to fuck my life up. I'm scaling back my growing if things don't smooth out, got 6 weeks to go on this cycle. I've already started giving away my surplus veg plants. She knows I grow and I don't know what vindictive shit she might pull. I'm legit, I just don't need the headache. I'm done with my cars, I'm thinking about selling my tools,  I need to be ready to bounce and start over somewhere else if I can't get, at least, financial control of this house. It's just not worth putting the time, money and effort into this house if she's just going to lose it. My father would be so disappointed.


----------



## ANC (Feb 9, 2018)

I love the eagle on the 20. It looks like it is holding out an olive branch with one foot while positioning its arse to shit on you.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 9, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Last week i found out my mother is caught up in another, yeah another, fucking "Nigerian" lover scam. She lost all her inheritance, $120K+, 6 years ago to the same thing. She's convinced this guy loves her, she stopped paying her bills to send him all her money every month for the last year. She's never met him, but she's gone to the airport a half dozen times to meet him, but something always happens where he's not there. She gave him access to her credit card and money market accounts. She's bought him bitcoin. She's been bumming money off me the whole time, knowing I'm living off my, dwindling, savings. Her car is, literally, falling apart, the headlight is hanging on the wire and the fender was peeled off in an accident and duct taped back on. She's $5K behind on the equity loan, so I'm worried about the house I live in. It's "supposedly" my inheritance after my father's death, not officially, just on her word which isn't worth shit to me anymore, though she won't put me on the paperwork. I pay the taxes and insurance, only because she doesn't and they both fell into default multiple times, but she takes the tax write off. If i didn't, she woulda lost the house by now a coupe times.
> 
> For the last 2 years she had her friends and her side of the family convinced i was a verbally abusive asshole and that all her problems were my fault. She's been lying to them about this guy, she's got their families involved, using their info to send him money. She's got into a coupe of their faces, screaming at them when she found out they talked to each other and me about this situation. At least now they know the truth, it's all out in the open now. No more secrets.
> 
> ...


Shit man. That's tough. It's hard to help anyone that won't help themselves. My only 2 cents are to give your mom love but that's it. Good luck man.


----------



## Detroitseeds (Feb 9, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Shit man. That's tough. It's hard to help anyone that won't help themselves. My only 2 cents are to give your mom love but that's it. Good luck man.


Sorry bro,

Maybe she could benefit from the medicinal effects of marihuana.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 9, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Last week i found out my mother is caught up in another, yeah another, fucking "Nigerian" lover scam. She lost all her inheritance, $120K+, 6 years ago to the same thing. She's convinced this guy loves her, she stopped paying her bills to send him all her money every month for the last year. She's never met him, but she's gone to the airport a half dozen times to meet him, but something always happens where he's not there. She gave him access to her credit card and money market accounts. She's bought him bitcoin. She's been bumming money off me the whole time, knowing I'm living off my, dwindling, savings. Her car is, literally, falling apart, the headlight is hanging on the wire and the fender was peeled off in an accident and duct taped back on. She's $5K behind on the equity loan, so I'm worried about the house I live in. It's "supposedly" my inheritance after my father's death, not officially, just on her word which isn't worth shit to me anymore, though she won't put me on the paperwork. I pay the taxes and insurance, only because she doesn't and they both fell into default multiple times, but she takes the tax write off. If i didn't, she woulda lost the house by now a coupe times.
> 
> For the last 2 years she had her friends and her side of the family convinced i was a verbally abusive asshole and that all her problems were my fault. She's been lying to them about this guy, she's got their families involved, using their info to send him money. She's got into a coupe of their faces, screaming at them when she found out they talked to each other and me about this situation. At least now they know the truth, it's all out in the open now. No more secrets.
> 
> ...



Ohhhhhh ohhhhhh! I got it! Give @mr sunshine your mom's email and he can woo her to fall in love with him and she can send him all her savings and he can start a savings account for you! Goddamn that's a good plan. Mr Sunshine brush up on your Nigerian. Maybe watch The Gods Must Be Crazy for research.


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 9, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> But then again I never change my spark plugs.


Spark plugs just came in. Ordered from RockAuto.com . Only set me back $74. which is still $38 cheaper than if i had bought them at AutoZone.


----------



## ANC (Feb 9, 2018)

Jesus thats not going to help you with Nigerians.

*Rustenburg on lockdown as protesters demand Nigerians to leave*
NORTH WEST / 9 FEBRUARY 2018, 5:18PM / MOLAOLE MONTSHO

Rustenburg - Rustenburg was on a knife edge on Friday when protesters shut down Rustenburg, demanding that Nigerian nationals should leave.

The police used rubber bullets and smoke grenades to disperse a crowd chanting outside the magistrate's court, this was after they threatened to burn down the court building.

The court was hearing the bail application of 14 Nigerian men accused of public violence, when the threats to torch the court was made. The crowd wanted the court not to grant the men bail but to send them back to Nigeria.

Chief magistrate Ronnie Rampe walked into the courtroom, scribbled a message on a piece of paper and handed it over to magistrate Ziphora Phage, who is presiding over the matter. Phage briefly adjourned the proceedings, and when she returned, announced that the hearing would be adjourned as there was a threat to burnt down the court building. 

The case was postponed to February 13.

Meanwhile, a bottle store was looted and roads were blocked with burning tyres.

https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-africa/north-west/pics-rustenburg-on-lockdown-as-protesters-demand-nigerians-to-leave-13198881


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 9, 2018)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2018/02/09/girl-scout-sells-300-cookie-boxes-six-hours-setting-outside/

This ^ is a good business person. the Girl Scouts ought to give her a special award for entrepreneurial genius


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 9, 2018)

ANC said:


> Jesus thats not going to help you with Nigerians.
> 
> *Rustenburg on lockdown as protesters demand Nigerians to leave*
> NORTH WEST / 9 FEBRUARY 2018, 5:18PM / MOLAOLE MONTSHO
> ...


This time they are from Guiana, Nigerians get a pass.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 9, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Ohhhhhh ohhhhhh! I got it! Give @mr sunshine your mom's email and he can woo her to fall in love with him and she can send him all her savings and he can start a savings account for you! Goddamn that's a good plan. Mr Sunshine brush up on your Nigerian. Maybe watch The Gods Must Be Crazy for research.


You might be on to something. ...


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 9, 2018)

*Marijuana sales overtake alcohol in US city for first time*

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/marijuana-sales-overtake-alcohol-colorado-aspen-ski-resort-us-city-weed-cannabis-a8202966.html


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 9, 2018)

Just made a porchetta sandwich, left over roasted potatoes, cornbread and a picked egg. Once I'm done I'm gonna roll a fatty of Durban Poison, crank up some Run the Jewels and clean this shit hole.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 9, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Last week i found out my mother is caught up in another, yeah another, fucking "Nigerian" lover scam. She lost all her inheritance, $120K+, 6 years ago to the same thing. She's convinced this guy loves her, she stopped paying her bills to send him all her money every month for the last year. She's never met him, but she's gone to the airport a half dozen times to meet him, but something always happens where he's not there. She gave him access to her credit card and money market accounts. She's bought him bitcoin. She's been bumming money off me the whole time, knowing I'm living off my, dwindling, savings. Her car is, literally, falling apart, the headlight is hanging on the wire and the fender was peeled off in an accident and duct taped back on. She's $5K behind on the equity loan, so I'm worried about the house I live in. It's "supposedly" my inheritance after my father's death, not officially, just on her word which isn't worth shit to me anymore, though she won't put me on the paperwork. I pay the taxes and insurance, only because she doesn't and they both fell into default multiple times, but she takes the tax write off. If i didn't, she woulda lost the house by now a coupe times.
> 
> For the last 2 years she had her friends and her side of the family convinced i was a verbally abusive asshole and that all her problems were my fault. She's been lying to them about this guy, she's got their families involved, using their info to send him money. She's got into a coupe of their faces, screaming at them when she found out they talked to each other and me about this situation. At least now they know the truth, it's all out in the open now. No more secrets.
> 
> ...


Damn. Sorry to hear that. Call the fbi.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 9, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Spark plugs just came in. Ordered from RockAuto.com . Only set me back $74. which is still $38 cheaper than if i had bought them at AutoZone.


I rum ngk lifetime plugs in my Mazda. 20 bucks a pop. Won't run on the cheap ones.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 9, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Last week i found out my mother is caught up in another, yeah another, fucking "Nigerian" lover scam. She lost all her inheritance, $120K+, 6 years ago to the same thing. She's convinced this guy loves her, she stopped paying her bills to send him all her money every month for the last year. She's never met him, but she's gone to the airport a half dozen times to meet him, but something always happens where he's not there. She gave him access to her credit card and money market accounts. She's bought him bitcoin. She's been bumming money off me the whole time, knowing I'm living off my, dwindling, savings. Her car is, literally, falling apart, the headlight is hanging on the wire and the fender was peeled off in an accident and duct taped back on. She's $5K behind on the equity loan, so I'm worried about the house I live in. It's "supposedly" my inheritance after my father's death, not officially, just on her word which isn't worth shit to me anymore, though she won't put me on the paperwork. I pay the taxes and insurance, only because she doesn't and they both fell into default multiple times, but she takes the tax write off. If i didn't, she woulda lost the house by now a coupe times.
> 
> For the last 2 years she had her friends and her side of the family convinced i was a verbally abusive asshole and that all her problems were my fault. She's been lying to them about this guy, she's got their families involved, using their info to send him money. She's got into a coupe of their faces, screaming at them when she found out they talked to each other and me about this situation. At least now they know the truth, it's all out in the open now. No more secrets.
> 
> ...


Really sounds like your mom would benefit from a guardianship or conservatorship. If you have all this documented, you might seek out an Elder Law attorney and buy an hour of his time and explain what's going on. He can advise you how easy/difficult it would be to help your Mom. It's a tough situation. Good Luck


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 9, 2018)

^^ This ^^


----------



## Fubard (Feb 9, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Really sounds like your mom would benefit from a guardianship or conservatorship. If you have all this documented, you might seek out an Elder Law attorney and buy an hour of his time and explain what's going on. He can advise you how easy/difficult it would be to help your Mom. It's a tough situation. Good Luck


End result will be the same, she needs to be shocked out of this or she'll never change. He goes down the conservator route, the relationship is over. Does nothing, everything collapses around him.

Best is to say "enough" and tell her he's not bailing her out any more and walk away. The hardest thing to do, but it's a choice between things getting worse and his life being destroyed by mum's actions or trying to salvage what he has left.

Its a situation none of us would want to be in, the hardest choice to make, but if not then I can't see anything improving. You have to look after number 1, ultimately, and sometimes that means some very hard choices have to be made


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 9, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Really sounds like your mom would benefit from a guardianship or conservatorship. If you have all this documented, you might seek out an Elder Law attorney and buy an hour of his time and explain what's going on. He can advise you how easy/difficult it would be to help your Mom. It's a tough situation. Good Luck


I've already talked to one. Not much I can do, she's not out of touch with reality enough to be deemed mentally incompetent. It's completely legal to make stupid financial decisions. That's why I had to get social services involved when she wouldn't voluntarily get help. She's broke and getting kicked out of where she lives. She told the social worker she's going to California, where this guy supposedly lives. They think I can get the guardian/ conservatorship, they just need to build the case. I don't really want it, as horrible as it sounds, at this point I don't want to have to take care of her any more. I have Crohns and the constant stress worrying about her is literally killing me. I didn't eat for 3 days after finding all this shit out, I just can't take it any more. I want the family property to be put into a trust, managed by a 3rd party so theres no conflict of interest and I want her to get counseling. After that, I don't really care what she does with her money. If she want to start being honest with me and stop stabbing me in the back, then we can work on having a relationship again.

Edit: I hope she doesn't move to Cali. That's at the top of my list of places to bounce to.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 9, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I've already talked to one. Not much I can do, she's not out of touch with reality enough to be deemed mentally incompetent. It's completely legal to make stupid financial decisions. That's why I had to get social services involved when she wouldn't voluntarily get help. She's broke and getting kicked out of where she lives. She told the social worker she's going to California, where this guy supposedly lives. They think I can get the guardian/ conservatorship, they just need to build the case. I don't really want it, as horrible as it sounds, at this point I don't want to have to take care of her any more. I have Crohns and the constant stress worrying about her is literally killing me. I didn't eat for 3 days after finding all this shit out, I just can't take it any more. I want the family property to be put into a trust, managed by a 3rd party so theres no conflict of interest and I want her to get counseling. After that, I don't really care what she does with her money. If she want to start being honest with me and stop stabbing me in the back, then we can work on having a relationship again.
> 
> Edit: I hope she doesn't move to Cali. That's at the top of my list of places to bounce to.


There's enough there if you get a good attorney.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 9, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Last week i found out my mother is caught up in another, yeah another, fucking "Nigerian" lover scam. She lost all her inheritance, $120K+, 6 years ago to the same thing. She's convinced this guy loves her, she stopped paying her bills to send him all her money every month for the last year. She's never met him, but she's gone to the airport a half dozen times to meet him, but something always happens where he's not there. She gave him access to her credit card and money market accounts. She's bought him bitcoin. She's been bumming money off me the whole time, knowing I'm living off my, dwindling, savings. Her car is, literally, falling apart, the headlight is hanging on the wire and the fender was peeled off in an accident and duct taped back on. She's $5K behind on the equity loan, so I'm worried about the house I live in. It's "supposedly" my inheritance after my father's death, not officially, just on her word which isn't worth shit to me anymore, though she won't put me on the paperwork. I pay the taxes and insurance, only because she doesn't and they both fell into default multiple times, but she takes the tax write off. If i didn't, she woulda lost the house by now a coupe times.
> 
> For the last 2 years she had her friends and her side of the family convinced i was a verbally abusive asshole and that all her problems were my fault. She's been lying to them about this guy, she's got their families involved, using their info to send him money. She's got into a coupe of their faces, screaming at them when she found out they talked to each other and me about this situation. At least now they know the truth, it's all out in the open now. No more secrets.
> 
> ...


Stop paying for the fucking Internet....pay the bills yourself, Don't hand anything but pocket change to her. Oh yes, FUCK THAT..seriously, take the Internet away from her gullible ass.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 9, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> You might be on to something. ...


He is, have you ever seen me work my magic?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 9, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Stop paying for the fucking Internet....pay the bills yourself, Don't hand anything but pocket change to her. Oh yes, FUCK THAT..seriously, take the Internet away from her gullible ass.


I have no control over her getting internet. I tried locking her out of intentional calls/ text on the family cell phone plan we shared, but because it's in her name I couldn't do shit, I even informed our cell carrier that they were possibly facilitating international money laundering, they didn't care, so I split off and got my own plan. I'd gladly pay all the bills if I knew I was going to get something out of it. I've offered everything from taking over all the house related financials to buying the house outright at market value. At this point I'm just considering the house a loss and trying to plan around that. If I manage to save it, all the better.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 9, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I have no control over her getting internet. I tried locking her out of intentional calls/ text on the family cell phone plan we shared, but because it's in her name I couldn't do shit, I even informed our cell carrier that they were possibly facilitating international money laundering, they didn't care, so I split off and got my own plan. I'd gladly pay all the bills if I knew I was going to get something out of it. I've offered everything from taking over all the house related financials to buying the house outright at market value. At this point I'm just considering the house a loss and trying to plan around that. If I manage to save it, all the better.


That sucks bro, I'd move out.


----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 9, 2018)

if anyone is in the market for a snowmobile I highly reccomended the 2017 freeride. don't care to much for the colors. but it's a fun machine.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 9, 2018)

We dropped the Lil Inda off at Grandmas for the night.....as soon as we got back I set Chunker on the floor to play ....saw a ball and decided to kick it playfully at mommas butt .....went straight over her... broke the lamp shade .....which then fell through our antique glass coffee table .......So I guess dropping the 6yr old off at Grams is the reason for this .....if he was here I wouldn't have had to kick the ball at momma .......Damn kids ((SMH))

Better put this cigarette out and get the shop vac......got some cleaning to do


----------



## ANC (Feb 9, 2018)

I think you were lucky the 6-year-old was not there to witness it. They can be so judgmental when they are innocent.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2018)

ANC said:


> I think you were lucky the 6-year-old was not there to witness it. They can be so judgmental when they are innocent.


LOL truer words...


----------



## charface (Feb 10, 2018)

Finally put my light movers in. 
Still have to route the vents and cords.
Next, restring the scrog and were off.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 10, 2018)

charface said:


> Finally put my light movers in.
> Still have to route the vents and cords.
> Next, restring the scrog and were off.
> 
> ...


That all technical, I find it difficult just to secure them to the ceiling. I made my exhaust hole with a kitchen knife.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> That all technical, I find it difficult just to secure them to the ceiling. I made my exhaust hole with a kitchen knife.


You got anything growing now?


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> You got anything growing now?


Na not at the moment, my electricity bill is way to high when I grow, I pay like 32 cents a kilowatt. I'm waiting for the outdoor season.


----------



## charface (Feb 10, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> That all technical, I find it difficult just to secure them to the ceiling. I made my exhaust hole with a kitchen knife.


I got lucky, if I planned it I would have fucked it up


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Na not at the moment, my electricity bill is way to high when I grow, I pay like 32 cents a kilowatt. I'm waiting for the outdoor season.


Yeah I feel that. I just got a $2000.00 electric bill sigh.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 10, 2018)

I got the intake and exhaust manifold and all the shit under the hood back together today on the Ford Tempo. I had to replace a lot of rotten rubber lines while I was at it. I'm putting the dash and console back together tomorrow and changing out the transmission gasket, then see if anyone has the belts I need and some radiator hoses.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 10, 2018)

I spent the whole day with the wife, went to breakfast early and then off to ride trails on the four-wheeler, we rode till after dark and picked up pizza on the way home. Now it's raining like a mofo..... been a good day.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 10, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I spent the whole day with the wife, went to breakfast early and then off to ride trails on the four-wheeler, we rode till after dark and picked up pizza on the way home. Now it's raining like a mofo..... been a good day.


Somebodies getting lucky.....


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 10, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Na not at the moment, my electricity bill is way to high when I grow, I pay like 32 cents a kilowatt. I'm waiting for the outdoor season.


Me to....walking around naked inside the house isn't nearly as fun.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah I feel that. I just got a $2000.00 electric bill sigh.


Ouch!!! 
I'm pist if we hit 400.00 a month . ..


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 10, 2018)

charface said:


> Finally put my light movers in.
> Still have to route the vents and cords.
> Next, restring the scrog and were off.
> 
> ...


Are they motorized on that track?


----------



## charface (Feb 10, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Are they motorized on that track?


Yeah, the travel speed is adjustable
And so is the amount of time they pause at either end. 
Im only moving them A small distance 
Maybe 3 ft so they aren't sitting in complete shade


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 10, 2018)

charface said:


> Yeah, the travel speed is adjustable
> And so is the amount of time they pause at either end.
> Im only moving them A small distance
> Maybe 3 ft so they aren't sitting in complete shade


Sweet!


----------



## charface (Feb 10, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Sweet!


Thanks, i'm excited.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 10, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Somebodies getting lucky.....


Ohh yeah....


The wife and I are just now adjusting to empty nest and starting to have fun on our own, doing things that don't revolve around the kids. It's been a hard adjustment but we're getting used to it, finding ways to enjoy each other and discovering our own interests.

You'll see, one day lil Inda and Chunker will be all grown up and doing their own thing and it will be just you and momma. It sounds great but at first it's really really hard to be with out the kids. And that's when you momma have to go back to being the kids you were when you first met. This year will our 30th anniversary, we've got some plans to travel and see some stuff, plus we are expecting two more grandchildren this year one in March ( a girl ) and one in September ( boy/girl well find out in a few weeks ) .


----------



## charface (Feb 10, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Ohh yeah....
> 
> 
> The wife and I are just now adjusting to empty nest and starting to have fun on our own, doing things that don't revolve around the kids. It's been a hard adjustment but we're getting used to it, finding ways to enjoy each other and discovering our own interests.
> ...


Were in the same boat. I think this year will be our 28th anniversary and no more kids at home. It was hard and sometimes I worry. but im sure that's normal.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 10, 2018)

You're right - adjusting to an empty nest ain't that easy, but after you get used to it it's tough to go back the other way.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 10, 2018)

Lol,
I realized I just posted this with one of our kids and 3 grand's in the house.

I'm such a push over for these little people.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 10, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Ohh yeah....
> 
> 
> The wife and I are just now adjusting to empty nest and starting to have fun on our own, doing things that don't revolve around the kids. It's been a hard adjustment but we're getting used to it, finding ways to enjoy each other and discovering our own interests.
> ...


That's awesome BB, I couldn't imagine life without my lil guys .... I know when they get older they'll want space even before they leave..... Lil Inda is staying another night at his Grams.... I miss my lil partner.... It's a nice break, but my boys are my world.


I did however sneak off and have awesome sex with with Mrs Inda....uninterrupted......all 12 and half seconds.

Congrats on 30 buddy


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 10, 2018)

I got my mom moved into the memory care facility today


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 10, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I got my mom moved into the memory care facility today


How are you doing?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 10, 2018)

My experience was to stay in very close contact.
It seemed to make the transition a bit easier.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah I feel that. I just got a $2000.00 electric bill sigh.


Damn! Mine was 150.00.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 10, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> How are you doing?


I'm mostly okay

thanks


----------



## ANC (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 11, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Damn! Mine was 150.00.


I've never had one over 200.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 11, 2018)

Got solar very recently, my highest bill with pge was $690.00. Once solar is actually turned on, I shouldn't be paying more than 210.00 or so.
SH420


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 11, 2018)

I'm getting screwed, paying 650/ month, around 450-500 just for grow related shit.... I just changed my supplier and rates and I should be down to around 450/month.  Thinking about tearing one tent down to bring my bill down some more, with it being legal, and everyone and their mother growing, demands gone down in the last few months and my surplus is getting out of hand. Guess I'm gonna have enough material to play with concentrates and edibles.


----------



## ANC (Feb 11, 2018)

I took a few clones, too lazy now to look for more bags..


----------



## Bareback (Feb 11, 2018)

It's raining like a mofo here, but I got bored and I have shit I want to do.... so f' it l am heading out side to spread compost around the blue berries and plums. At least it's warm and the radar shows a little window coming.


----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 11, 2018)

some shit bag decided to pull 5 of my traps and steal what was in them. then proceeded to cut my lines. spent my day relocating my traps. it's starting to get bad 5th time in less then a year.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 11, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> some shit bag decided to pull 5 of my traps and steal what was in them. then proceeded to cut my lines. spent my day relocating my traps. it's starting to get bad 5th time in less then a year.


What kind of traps?


----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 11, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> What kind of traps?


lobster


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 11, 2018)

That's fucked up man. I think I found a couple nice spots for crawfish traps. Never done it before and was gonna build a few myself to try it out. I'd be pissed if someone messed with em.


----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 11, 2018)

I have a idea who it may have been. group of 4 blood worm diggers who just started digging the flat that's near. if I see them tomorrow I'll be having a talk. 2 years ago I caught a guy and his wife trying to hand pull a trap.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 11, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> I have a idea who it may have been. group of 4 blood worm diggers who just started digging the flat that's near. if I see them tomorrow I'll be having a talk. 2 years ago I caught a guy and his wife trying to hand pull a trap.


People have been shot in Fla. for that crap.
A thief is a thief.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 11, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> People have been shot it Fla. for that crap.
> A thief is a thief.


Scum of the earth ..... Can't stand em.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 11, 2018)

Fucking rippers, lowest of the low


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 11, 2018)

I'm at the mother in laws for a BBQ. Her husband is having surgery tomo and will be down for a while. I'm happy to see my boy again..... I missed the lil guy the last few nights.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 11, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> I have a idea who it may have been. group of 4 blood worm diggers who just started digging the flat that's near. if I see them tomorrow I'll be having a talk. 2 years ago I caught a guy and his wife trying to hand pull a trap.


A couple of years ago their was a tv series that had two guys digging blood worms on it, I think the show was called " filthy riches " . Anyway those damn worms are expensive af. 

I hope you don't get caught getting even with those work digging, trap stealing POS MF ....... I hate a damn thief .


----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 11, 2018)

Bareback said:


> A couple of years ago their was a tv series that had two guys digging blood worms on it, I think the show was called " filthy riches " . Anyway those damn worms are expensive af.
> 
> I hope you don't get caught getting even with those work digging, trap stealing POS MF ....... I hate a damn thief .


I dug for a few years in my 20s would get 25 cents each. it's hard on the back. but the pay was good. could make about 400 in one tide.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 11, 2018)

My wife cooked beef hotpot tonight and my steaksauce was empty. So I accomplished googling and making diy steak sauce. I was missing 2 factors that most of them called for, them being Worcestershire sauce and onion powder but it still turned out pretty good. The lil ninja agreed too. 

3tbs ketchup
1tbs BBQ sauce
3 drops hot sauce
1/2tsp soy sauce
Pinch o vinegar
Dash o garlic powder
Dash o pepper
Dash o salt

The BBQ sauce made it a little more tangy than traditional steak sauce but I was still pretty damn proud of myself.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> some shit bag decided to pull 5 of my traps and steal what was in them. then proceeded to cut my lines. spent my day relocating my traps. it's starting to get bad 5th time in less then a year.


Ouch, that hurts, I f'n hate thieves.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 11, 2018)

I accomplished a lot today with the card I'm drawing for my husband for Valentines day.,,,returned a MacPro for a 15 inch screen hp Envy x 360. Figure the money I got back used it for the root canal, oh boy! . Hopefully this computer wont be as difficult to use. The icons are bigger, which is nice. The keys are a bit harder to push on and the track pad is tricky, but hopefully I can get used to it . its prettty cool and i m really diggin it!  you have a wonderful week!  and a very happy valentines day!


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 12, 2018)

Monday PENIS everyone.....


----------



## ANC (Feb 12, 2018)

we are having a light rain shower ! Was soooo hot today. It is a bit of a surprise.


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 12, 2018)

ANC said:


> we are having a light rain shower ! Was soooo hot today. It is a bit of a surprise.


Good news, Isn't it past your bedtime?


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 12, 2018)

Retiring ye olde am/fm radio in the garage. Radio station I like changed frequencies, now I'm in the tower shadow, same shit happend with digital television. I live only a couple of miles from tower, can't get signal but if you live in Limon you're good.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 12, 2018)

ANC said:


> we are having a light rain shower ! Was soooo hot today. It is a bit of a surprise.


I watched a couple of YT vids of your water situation - apparently it has been years in the making & yet no action other than to blame the citizens for using too much.
Typical political BS.


----------



## ANC (Feb 12, 2018)

Yep, and because people don't trust the government, everyone is buying water tanks and filling them up.


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 12, 2018)

ANC said:


> Yep, and because people don't trust the government, everyone is buying water tanks and filling them up.


What I find so fucked up (and this is reflective of humanity at this point and time) is that you have internet but not water.
I would like to think the idea of the internet would help to solve your problem, it seems.to do a great job of communicating the issue but where is our innovation as a species? Hundreds of years ago we decided to live in these harsh environments because of location or geographic value. We have not learned to live in harmony with anything.


----------



## ANC (Feb 12, 2018)

Man, a few years we had no power.... next it will probably be food. Mostly because of corruption... All the shit is coming out now.
We always knew it but there was no political will to act.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Feb 12, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I watched a couple of YT vids of your water situation - apparently it has been years in the making & yet no action other than to blame the citizens for using too much.
> Typical political BS.


LOL Welcome to Southern CA, nothing changes, anywhere


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 12, 2018)

That's why I have back up water sources.

I'm actually considering a 10,000 gallon cistern to catch rain water.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 12, 2018)

ANC said:


> Yep, and because people don't trust the government, everyone is buying water tanks and filling them up.



Why wouldn;t people trust their gov't? They never do anything that could/would hurt their sheople.

In Oregon it is illegal to catch rain water. http://www.foxnews.com/real-estate/2012/08/16/man-jailed-for-collecting-rainwater-in-illegal-reservoirs-on-his-property.html+


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 12, 2018)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Why wouldn;t people trust their gov't? They never do anything that could/would hurt their sheople.
> 
> In Oregon it is illegal to catch rain water. http://www.foxnews.com/real-estate/2012/08/16/man-jailed-for-collecting-rainwater-in-illegal-reservoirs-on-his-property.html+


Some laws are not right nor fair. If it is illegal just put up construction fencing to hide what you are doing. Rent a back hoe and bury a cistern. Cover with dirt and plant grass. No one will know.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 12, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> That's why I have back up water sources.
> 
> I'm actually considering a 10,000 gallon cistern to catch rain water.


Cisterns are actually common in many areas where you wouldn't expect them -- like the Caribbean.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 12, 2018)

Gave my wife the day off and took care of the kid all day. She's at the mall getting her iPhone fixed now. They ponyed up and are replacing 6S batteries for free now. Took the opportunity to bake some cupcakes with the kiddo for the wife for Valentine's day. Probably gonna get to bang the wife out pretty hard tonight.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 12, 2018)

I don;t know who's more lucky, you or your wife


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 12, 2018)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I don;t know who's more lucky, you or your wife


It's an honor to be banged by neo


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 13, 2018)

Just took all the clones out of the aerocloner and put them into black solo cups to veg for a few days, while I harvest and trim a tray of 22 plants. I love how big these blueberry clones are...





I like how the pearly white roots contrast against the dark purple of the stem...




I really have too many clones now, I've got about another 30 vegging in the tent. I'm gonna have to cull some of the smaller ones. Nice problem to have...




I'm tired of plant shit, I need a vacation...


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 13, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I really have too many clones now


It’s funny you say that lol.

That dude who gave you some pointers on the cloner just lost a bunch of cuts and today Im gonna bring him up the 40 extra i got rooted.

I always take shitloads of extras. He doesn’t.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 13, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Gave my wife the day off and took care of the kid all day. She's at the mall getting her iPhone fixed now. They ponyed up and are replacing 6S batteries for free now. Took the opportunity to bake some cupcakes with the kiddo for the wife for Valentine's day. Probably gonna get to bang the wife out pretty hard tonight.
> 
> View attachment 4088768


Fuckin apple! I’m so pissed. My iphone 6 was perfectly fine until i got reemed by that update. And then if having a slow as fuck phone wasn’t bad enough, the god dam thing crashed on me right as I finished like level 300 or some shit on candy crush. So fucking pissed. I hadn’t backed up my phone in 6 or so months and i dont do the cloud. Lost everything

I swore I was gonna bail on apple but I got an ipad pro, my daughter an iphone7.

So what do I do? I picked up an iphoneX


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 13, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuckin apple! I’m so pissed. My iphone 6 was perfectly fine until i got reemed by that update. And then if having a slow as fuck phone wasn’t bad enough, the god dam thing crashed on me right as I finished like level 300 or some shit on candy crush. So fucking pissed. I hadn’t backed up my phone in 6 or so months and i dont do the cloud. Lost everything
> 
> I swore I was gonna bail on apple but I got an ipad pro, my daughter an iphone7.
> 
> So what do I do? I picked up an iphoneX


Level 300



I'd sue........


----------



## neosapien (Feb 13, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuckin apple! I’m so pissed. My iphone 6 was perfectly fine until i got reemed by that update. And then if having a slow as fuck phone wasn’t bad enough, the god dam thing crashed on me right as I finished like level 300 or some shit on candy crush. So fucking pissed. I hadn’t backed up my phone in 6 or so months and i dont do the cloud. Lost everything
> 
> I swore I was gonna bail on apple but I got an ipad pro, my daughter an iphone7.
> 
> So what do I do? I picked up an iphoneX


I'm an Android guy and always feel like Judas every time I have to help my wife with apple. I originally went to the website to make an appt for the promo $29 battery and after navigating found the "program" for the free 6S battery. It was buried in their repair submenu .


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 13, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I'm an Android guy and always feel like Judas every time I have to help my wife with apple. I originally went to the website to make an appt for the promo $29 battery and after navigating found the "program" for the free 6S battery. It was buried in their repair submenu .


Right on.
My phone crashed on superbowl sunday. I fixed it with a 6mo old backup. Went into my local att store looking to pay for the new battery so this don’t happen again. They were fresh out of them. So i upgraded to the X. Such bullshit.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Feb 13, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Right on.
> My phone crashed on superbowl sunday. I fixed it with a 6mo old backup. Went into my local att store looking to pay for the new battery so this don’t happen again. They were fresh out of them. So i upgraded to the X. Such bullshit.


lol right now I'm working with an old samsung flip phone that makes calls and texts. Sometimes 
I'm a landscaper and I've spent upwards of 3-400 dollars on phones this last year. I was doing a flagstone patio and I had my phone in my pocket, didn't even drop it, pulled it out of my pocket and the screen was just randomly smashed. Another time I accidentally set it on one of the tires of the skid loader, forgot about it, and then went to do machine stuff and just razed it.


----------



## ANC (Feb 13, 2018)

I wouldn't even look at samsung or apple, give me a xiaomi any day.


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 13, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Right on.
> My phone crashed on superbowl sunday. I fixed it with a 6mo old backup. Went into my local att store looking to pay for the new battery so this don’t happen again. They were fresh out of them. So i upgraded to the X. Such bullshit.


Marketing tactics. Maintain minimal inventory immediately available to public to synthesize demand, part of planned obsolesence.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 13, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> lol right now I'm working with an old samsung flip phone that makes calls and texts. Sometimes
> I'm a landscaper and I've spent upwards of 3-400 dollars on phones this last year. I was doing a flagstone patio and I had my phone in my pocket, didn't even drop it, pulled it out of my pocket and the screen was just randomly smashed. Another time I accidentally set it on one of the tires of the skid loader, forgot about it, and then went to do machine stuff and just razed it.


I'm a landscaper also and over the years have been through more phones than i can count. Somehow I've had this one for almost a full year now. It's bound to go soon.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 13, 2018)

I would have just bought the cheapest phone there is like I always have after splurging on a Samsung S5 and hating it a few years back but my work finally added me to their wireless plan and the S7 was free for migrating over. I really have no complaints with it after 9 months thus far.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 13, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> lol right now I'm working with an old samsung flip phone that makes calls and texts. Sometimes
> I'm a landscaper and I've spent upwards of 3-400 dollars on phones this last year. I was doing a flagstone patio and I had my phone in my pocket, didn't even drop it, pulled it out of my pocket and the screen was just randomly smashed. Another time I accidentally set it on one of the tires of the skid loader, forgot about it, and then went to do machine stuff and just razed it.


I am a construction worker and I destroy phone's just like you.

Well I did until I bought this one, it's a Kyocera Brigadier military grade sapphire screen, water proof. Almost indestructible , you should try it out on your next phone purchase.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 13, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I'm a landscaper also and over the years have been through more phones than i can count. Somehow I've had this one for almost a full year now. It's bound to go soon.





Bareback said:


> I am a construction worker and I destroy phone's just like you.
> 
> Well I did until I bought this one, it's a Kyocera Brigadier military grade sapphire screen, water proof. Almost indestructible , you should try it out on your next phone purchase.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 13, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Some laws are not right nor fair. If it is illegal just put up construction fencing to hide what you are doing. Rent a back hoe and bury a cistern. Cover with dirt and plant grass. No one will know.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 13, 2018)

I'm an Android guy. I'm hard on phones. 40 dollar phone does everything the high dollar ones do. This last one is a tank. Its an LG. 80 bucks and a 10 buck rubber and plastic case and I've dropped it a hundred times.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 13, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Just took all the clones out of the aerocloner and put them into black solo cups to veg for a few days, while I harvest and trim a tray of 22 plants. I love how big these blueberry clones are...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4089022
> ...


What BB?. I've ran a couple seeds from from Dutch Passion and its just ok. Better for concentrate than flower.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 13, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> lol right now I'm working with an old samsung flip phone that makes calls and texts. Sometimes
> I'm a landscaper and I've spent upwards of 3-400 dollars on phones this last year. I was doing a flagstone patio and I had my phone in my pocket, didn't even drop it, pulled it out of my pocket and the screen was just randomly smashed. Another time I accidentally set it on one of the tires of the skid loader, forgot about it, and then went to do machine stuff and just razed it.


I was working on my car and put my phone on the trunk so I didn't lean or lay on it and crush it, which I've done before. I needed to shut off the air ride to jack it up, reached in through the window and hit the trunk release. The trunk flew open and my phone went a good 8' up in the air and down on the corner of the phone onto a cement floor. I just superglued all the cracks, been holding up fine and I've dropped it a couple times since. 

My buddy just got the newest S8, I think. Mid $700's, after $200 discount of some sort. Fuck that.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 13, 2018)

It's time to sacrifice a couple of males to the gods of sensi...


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's time to sacrifice a couple of males to the gods of sensi...
> View attachment 4089086


I wanna pick up a few packs of regulars to find a bad ass male to cross with the wedding cake super bad. I just don't got the room right now. Soon though. Or, self one of the strains I got right now and then cross. Banana Og comes to mind. Banana wedding cake. Mmmm....think I'll do that. Someone already put out strawberry wedding cake. I better hurry up.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Feb 13, 2018)

So far I've accomplished not smoking any cigarettes today. It's pretty early on in the day, but I would like this to be a solid day 1 of quitting.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 13, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I wanna pick up a few packs of regulars to find a bad ass male to cross with the wedding cake super bad. I just don't got the room right now. Soon though. Or, self one of the strains I got right now and then cross. Banana Og comes to mind. Banana wedding cake. Mmmm....think I'll do that. Someone already put out strawberry wedding cake. I better hurry up.


The one on the right is a beast! If I was going to chuck pollen, he would be a contender. 
Strain is Chinook Haze by Greenpoint. (Tangerine Haze X Stardawg)


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 13, 2018)

I've somehow managed to get, "1, 2, 3, Hit me with that D," stuck in my head at work, for the last 2 hours. 

Thank you @mr sunshine!


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 13, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> So far I've accomplished not smoking any cigarettes today. It's pretty early on in the day, but I would like this to be a solid day 1 of quitting.


If you want it, you got this. I went from 30 cigs a day to 0, cold turkey. That was almost ten years ago now. It’s the best thing you can possibly do for your health

Also...I found the six fingered man for you


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 13, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> If you want it, you got this. I went from 30 cigs a day to 0, cold turkey. That was almost ten years ago now. It’s the best thing you can possibly do for your health


Same here 18 years ago.
You just gotta make up you're mind that you're done & stick with it.


----------



## ANC (Feb 13, 2018)

I bought a "entry level" xaiomi.. even has 32gb storage

I went cold turkey on mandrax and crack, ciggies is a different beast.
My accomplishment today was not melting. God, I have sweat on my stomach


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 13, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Same here 18 years ago.
> You just gotta make up you're mind that you're done & stick with it.


Cold turkey is the only way to go.
Zero cheating.
I tried cutting back for many years but always ended up where I started.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Feb 13, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> If you want it, you got this. I went from 30 cigs a day to 0, cold turkey. That was almost ten years ago now. It’s the best thing you can possibly do for your health
> 
> Also...I found the six fingered man for you


I appreciate the vote of confidence  I've never had this much drive before to actually quit. I have nicotine lozenges which most definitely helps (some say it's cheating). But I know, every time I smoke I feel like I'm losing that much more lung capacity. But I'm going to stick through with it and get a good work out regimen going again. Any time in the past I let myself smoke a 'couple cheater smokes' it ruined any forward progress I had made.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 13, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> I appreciate the vote of confidence  I've never had this much drive before to actually quit. I have nicotine lozenges which most definitely helps (some say it's cheating). But I know, every time I smoke I feel like I'm losing that much more lung capacity. But I'm going to stick through with it and get a good work out regimen going again. Any time in the past I let myself smoke a 'couple cheater smokes' it ruined any forward progress I had made.
> 
> View attachment 4089186


Yep, can't have a bad day & bum a smoke from a buddy. 
If you do you'll be back where you started in no time.


----------



## ANC (Feb 13, 2018)

I've tried the pills even, but they make me want to vomit in the morning.
Guess smoking is going to send me to an early grave.
It is probably my family punishment. My grandfather designed one of Rembrandt's first machines that could roll a filtered cigarette.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Feb 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yep, can't have a bad day & bum a smoke from a buddy.
> If you do you'll be back where you started in no time.


I'll keep updating as I progress. I always used to think it would be harder to quit when I have to constantly deal with someone. But my wife is staying a couple hours away for a class and I'm on 24/7 daddy duty, and it'll be a cold day in hell before I show my son the slightest bit of negative shit like that. So I know I'm less than 6 hours in. But I'm confident this time around


----------



## ANC (Feb 13, 2018)

Its a little harder to change your ways when you have children in your second innings of life.
SHit, I had a heart attack 6 months before my daughter was born, found out a few weeks later only we were pregnant.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 13, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Right on.
> My phone crashed on superbowl sunday. I fixed it with a 6mo old backup. Went into my local att store looking to pay for the new battery so this don’t happen again. They were fresh out of them. So i upgraded to the X. Such bullshit.


So the icing on the Apple cake was she went to her SCHEDULED appt last night and they said they were out of batteries.


----------



## ANC (Feb 13, 2018)

isn't there some class action suit going against them? see if you can join.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2018)

neosapien said:


> So the icing on the Apple cake was she went to her SCHEDULED appt last night and they said they were out of batteries.


Start taking heads


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 13, 2018)

neosapien said:


> So the icing on the Apple cake was she went to her SCHEDULED appt last night and they said they were out of batteries.


Jesus christ.

I forgot to mention that my daughters 6s was all jacked up a month or two back. Cracked screen, camera didn’t work. We used the insurance and they sent us a new 7s in it’s place. Good deal. No additional payments to my already $350 monthly bill.

Right after my 6 crashed I was thinking what the hell, at least i can use the insurance and get a 7s now too!

Nope. They wanted to replace the 6 with a 6. Fucking lame.


----------



## dstroy (Feb 13, 2018)

lol


----------



## neosapien (Feb 13, 2018)

Fucking corporations. I just got a certified letter from the state saying my truck has those Takata airbags and that I need to swap them ASAP. Think there's a big class action brewing with them.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 13, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> What BB?. I've ran a couple seeds from from Dutch Passion and its just ok. Better for concentrate than flower.


The original DJ Short's Blueberry from the 70s. Stinkbud was RAVING about it being his favorite strain ever so I bought a few packs of it from a local State side bank and grew them out a couple years ago. I got lucky and found that cannabis cup winning stretch-indica pheno. The dense buds are awesome, very sweet and potent with no tolerance build up, with purple and blue hues for great bag appeal. It blew everyone away and they keep demanding it but I was always running out. So I decided to cut back on the moms of my other strains to keep more BB moms. Supply is finally catching up with the demand


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 13, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> It’s funny you say that lol.
> 
> That dude who gave you some pointers on the cloner just lost a bunch of cuts and today Im gonna bring him up the 40 extra i got rooted.
> 
> I always take shitloads of extras. He doesn’t.


Cool. Say hi to our boy for me. How did he lose his round of cuts? That's something I'd like to avoid. That's why I still take a shitload of extras, just in case...


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 13, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Fucking corporations. I just got a certified letter from the state saying my truck has those Takata airbags and that I need to swap them ASAP. Think there's a big class action brewing with them.



I got the card about the class action suit and Takata's bankruptcy (of course), but nothing about getting the airbags replaced. When did you get your letter, and is the stealership going to do the swap under warranty?


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 13, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Cool. Say hi to our boy for me. How did he lose his round of cuts? That's something I'd like to avoid. That's why I still take a shitload of extras, just in case...


He used some new “recipe” that included using clonex. Guess it didn’t work out too well lol.


----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 13, 2018)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I got the card about the class action suit and Takata's bankruptcy (of course), but nothing about getting the airbags replaced. When did you get your letter, and is the stealership going to do the swap under warranty?


it's free had my wife's crv done 5 months ago.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 13, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> He used some new “recipe” that included using clonex. Guess it didn’t work out too well lol.
> View attachment 4089259


Oh, shit. Let him know that I dip the clones' stems in Dip-n'-Grow before putting them into the aerocloner along with the calcium hypochlorite and never lose a cut. It's kind of funny that he would change a system which yielded a 100% success rate. You can't do any better than that


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 13, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> it's free had my wife's crv done 5 months ago.



Did you get a letter, or did you go in like a mighty dog?


----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 13, 2018)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Did you get a letter, or did you go in like a mighty dog?


I got like 4 warnings before I took it in. small card with the nearest dealer number.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 13, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> It's kind of funny that he would change a system which yielded a 100% success rate


Lol. I’ve been growing indoor for around 25 yrs, i’m very guilty of fucking with things that work perfect already 
This is what both of us have been dipping our cuts in prior to putting in the cloner for a while now. I guess he got tired of the same old same old.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 13, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Oh, shit. Let him know that I dip the clones' stems in Dip-n'-Grow before putting them into the aerocloner along with the calcium hypochlorite and never lose a cut. It's kind of funny that he would change a system which yielded a 100% success rate. You can't do any better than that


I did an experiment on cloning and found it works with tap water in solo cups if the temp is under 70. I need a chiller for my cloner sigh...


ClaytonBigsby said:


> Did you get a letter, or did you go in like a mighty dog?


Honda keeps calling me to schedule the swap, sigh... I need to get that done.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 13, 2018)

It's always something......... is it just me?


----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 13, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I did an experiment on cloning and found it works with tap water in solo cups if the temp is under 70. I need a chiller for my cloner sigh...
> 
> Honda keeps calling me to schedule the swap, sigh... I need to get that done.


it's fast was in and out in 15 mins. make sure to call first. also got a free oil change and wash.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 13, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> The original DJ Short's Blueberry from the 70s. Stinkbud was RAVING about it being his favorite strain ever so I bought a few packs of it from a local State side bank and grew them out a couple years ago. I got lucky and found that cannabis cup winning stretch-indica pheno. The dense buds are awesome, very sweet and potent with no tolerance build up, with purple and blue hues for great bag appeal. It blew everyone away and they keep demanding it but I was always running out. So I decided to cut back on the moms of my other strains to keep more BB moms. Supply is finally catching up with the demand


I always loved the BB any time it was around. When i decided to follow stinkbuds thread and build his rail systems, and saw he raved about it, i tried getting it and couldn't find it. I had read it's hard to find. What bank? I've been looking to get those and only see them at overseas banks. I'm so fucking lost with all the U.S. based seed banks that popped up since the last time i bought seeds, i have no idea who's legit. It's gotta be close to 7 years now since I bought a seed, I just keep on clonin',clonin',clonin'( sung like Limp bizkit).


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 13, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I did an experiment on cloning and found it works with tap water in solo cups if the temp is under 70. I need a chiller for my cloner sigh...


I've discovered the same serendipitously by putting extra cuts into tap water to hold for awhile, only to come back and find most of them sprouting roots. Of course, there was a little bleach in the water. If you can keep your cloner at 86f or below, you could simply use calcium hypochlorite to keep things sterile in your cloner and your cuts should root just fine. I've found that cuts root even faster with higher heat (up to about 86f) as long as we keep the nasties from breeding and turning things to mush


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 13, 2018)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> It's always something......... is it just me?


I think it's most of us.



jacksmuff said:


> it's fast was in and out in 15 mins. make sure to call first. also got a free oil change and wash.


LOL Not a chance I'd let those bandits touch a screw on my car. Hubby has to stand over them like a hawk or I'm not driving the damn car if either he or I don't do the work. I'm not exactly a trusting soul.



tyler.durden said:


> I've discovered the same serendipitously by putting extra cuts into tap water to hold for awhile, only to come back and find most of them sprouting roots. Of course, there was a little bleach in the water. If you can keep your cloner at 86f or below, you could simply use calcium hypochlorite to keep things sterile in your cloner and your cuts should root just fine. I've found that cuts root even faster with higher heat (up to about 86f) as long as we keep the nasties from breeding and turning things to mush


Thanks, I'm in Los Angeles our tap water has plenty of chlorine or I would. I keep the cloner dark and change the water every couple of days. That's one of the reasons I stopped using RO. I like to leave the Chlorine, Ca and Mg alone, instead of stripping it and adding it again LOL.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 13, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I always loved the BB any time it was around. When i decided to follow stinkbuds thread and build his rail systems, and saw he raved about it, i tried getting it and couldn't find it. I had read it's hard to find. What bank? I've been looking to get those and only see them at overseas banks. I'm so fucking lost with all the U.S. based seed banks that popped up since the last time i bought seeds, i have no idea who's legit. It's gotta be close to 7 years now since I bought a seed, I just keep on clonin',clonin',clonin'( sung like Limp bizkit).


https://www.jamesbeancompany.com/product/dj-short-blueberry. They are really nice people with the real deal beans. I believe it was $120 per pack of 13 regular seeds, I bought several packs and all of them popped. Got my order in two days and no customs. Love it. That was the first time I purchased seeds in many years, I just keep cloning everything forever, too...


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 13, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> https://www.jamesbeancompany.com/product/dj-short-blueberry. They are really nice people with the real deal beans. I believe it was $120 per pack of 13 regular seeds, I bought several packs and all of them popped. Got my order in two days and no customs. Love it. That was the first time I purchased seeds in many years, I just keep cloning everything forever, too...


So I glance over this and see the link and read it as James Beard and I think Tylers cooking now? I didn't see that. The I remembered the brownies...... an finally actually read the post. I preferred my Tyler is a cook fantasy. I'm returning to that, thank you.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 13, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks, I'm in Los Angeles our tap water has plenty of chlorine or I would. I keep the cloner dark and change the water every couple of days. That's one of the reasons I stopped using RO. I like to leave the Chlorine, Ca and Mg alone, instead of stripping it and adding it again LOL.


I hear that, I just get a higher success rate with RO water and adding the chlorine than using tap water for some reason. Keep in mind that chlorine evaporates out of the water fairly quickly, within 48 hours or so, so we need to add more every couple of days to keep things sterile. I'm to lazy to empty and refill my cloner water every couple of days, so I just add a little chlorine solution, instead. Works brilliantly


----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 13, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I think it's most of us.
> 
> 
> LOL Not a chance I'd let those bandits touch a screw on my car. Hubby has to stand over them like a hawk or I'm not driving the damn car if either he or I don't do the work. I'm not exactly a trusting soul.
> ...


you need to just do it has to be done by a dealer. or don't complain once your stuck with some airbag shrapnel. the honda dealer here is the best dealer I've dealt with.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 13, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> you need to just do it has to be done by a dealer. or don't complain once your stuck with some airbag shrapnel. the honda dealer here is the best dealer I've delt with.


You are lucky. The dealerships around me are crooks, massive amounts of up sell complaints among other things..


----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 13, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> You are lucky. The dealerships around me are crooks, massive amounts of up sell complaints among other things..


oh that sucks still better to have it done then not. have your husband look it over after if it makes you feel better. but either way the airbag replacement will be no cost to you.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 13, 2018)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I got the card about the class action suit and Takata's bankruptcy (of course), but nothing about getting the airbags replaced. When did you get your letter, and is the stealership going to do the swap under warranty?


Toyota has sent me like 6 flyers to get it swapped for free at the local dealership. But I procrastinate on things that can explode in my face. So I guess the State tried to warn me.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 13, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> You are lucky. The dealerships around me are crooks, massive amounts of up sell complaints among other things..


I've never trusted stealerships. I bought my current car, used, through a fairly large Ford dealership. They slapped an inspection sticker on it, after i told them specifically not to. I wanted to go to my inspection guy, because he's thorough. The car ended up needing a tie rod. I had to fight with them for over a week to get it fixed. I ended up going there Saturday morning walking around the lot telling people my story until a sales guy overheard me. The owners son came out, apologized, and had my car fixed right there. I probably drove 50+ people away that morning.

Have the dealer do it to get the new parts, go home and take it apart and redo it to make sure it's right.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 13, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I've never trusted stealerships. I bought my current car, used, through a fairly large Ford dealership. They slapped an inspection sticker on it, after i told them specifically not to. I wanted to go to my inspection guy, because he's thorough. The car ended up needing a tie rod. I had to fight with them for over a week to get it fixed. I ended up going there Saturday morning walking around the lot telling people my story until a sales guy overheard me. The owners son came out, apologized, and had my car fixed right there. I probably drove 50+ people away that morning.
> 
> Have the dealer do it to get the new parts, go home and take it apart and redo it to make sure it's right.



I like your style.




curious2garden said:


> You are lucky. The dealerships around me are crooks, massive amounts of up sell complaints among other things..


Honda has always been fantastic to us. Having said that, the last time we took it in for a recall, it came out about a quart low on oil. We bought it new ten years ago and I have always maintained it because I am like that. It is NEVER low. Gave me squint eye. I'll be looking harder if/when I take it in for the airbag recall. And how the fuck does it take 15 minutes? Do they just swap the steering wheel? What about the passenger, and are the side curtains part of the recall? Damn it!


----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 13, 2018)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I like your style.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


depending on the car will determine what bags need to be changed. the crv was the drivers side. call them and give the vin they will let you know.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 13, 2018)

Home from work ....off to Fuck Farms to trim that same little nug I've been working on since y'all have known me .... @GreatwhiteNorth today might be the day. 

Trimming after work ((YAY))


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 13, 2018)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I like your style.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it's really f'n annoying.


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 13, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I've never trusted stealerships. I bought my current car, used, through a fairly large Ford dealership. They slapped an inspection sticker on it, after i told them specifically not to. I wanted to go to my inspection guy, because he's thorough. The car ended up needing a tie rod. I had to fight with them for over a week to get it fixed. I ended up going there Saturday morning walking around the lot telling people my story until a sales guy overheard me. The owners son came out, apologized, and had my car fixed right there. I probably drove 50+ people away that morning.
> 
> Have the dealer do it to get the new parts, go home and take it apart and redo it to make sure it's right.


Lol... That's awesome. I would of done the same.. I can be a real asshole when I know people are trying to pull one over on me...


----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 13, 2018)

just opened my mail my internet went from 60mb to 120mb free upgrade for the same price I'll take it.


----------



## charface (Feb 13, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I hear that, I just get a higher success rate with RO water and adding the chlorine than using tap water for some reason. Keep in mind that chlorine evaporates out of the water fairly quickly, within 48 hours or so, so we need to add more every couple of days to keep things sterile. I'm to lazy to empty and refill my cloner water every couple of days, so I just add a little chlorine solution, instead. Works brilliantly


What amount of bleach are you guys running per gallon of water?


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 13, 2018)

charface said:


> What amount of bleach are you guys running per gallon of water?


I use 2 grams of 73% calcium hypochlorite (pool shock) per gallon to make the solution. I then add about 20ml of that to my 3 gallon cloner rez every 2-3 days...

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00WLWMM06/ref=psdc_1272967011_t3_B009S85LEA

I purchased six pounds, so I'll never run out...


----------



## charface (Feb 13, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I use 2 grams of 73% calcium hypochlorite (pool shock) per gallon to make the solution. I then add about 20ml of that to my 3 gallon cloner rez every 2-3 days...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00WLWMM06/ref=psdc_1272967011_t3_B009S85LEA
> 
> I purchased six pounds, so I'll never run out...


Thank you


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 13, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> just opened my mail my internet went from 60mb to 120mb free upgrade for the same price I'll take it.


Somebodies getting fired soon....


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 13, 2018)

Back at home.... Done trimming...guna eat some roast, potatoes,and salad ....touch myself inappropriately ...eat some apple pie with whip cream...then off to bed.

Not necessarily in that order.....except going to bed....that will be last.


----------



## charface (Feb 13, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Back at home.... Done trimming...guna eat some roast, potatoes,and salad ....touch myself inappropriately ...eat some apple pie with whip cream...then off to bed.
> 
> Not necessarily in that order.....except going to bed....that will be last.


Lol, i was already thinking in what order. Then I kept reading. 
Some people like to think great minds think alike,
I'm more apt to believe were both hack comics.

Have fun abusing yourself.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 13, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Back at home.... Done trimming...guna eat some roast, potatoes,and salad ....touch myself inappropriately ...eat some apple pie with whip cream...then off to bed.
> 
> Not necessarily in that order.....except going to bed....that will be last.



When are you going to squeeze in LOOKING IN THE FUCKING BUSHES?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 13, 2018)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> When are you going to squeeze in LOOKING IN THE FUCKING BUSHES?


I know right? What's it gonna take, 5 minutes, maybe? Drive by with your kid, throw a toy out the window into the bush, go retrieve the toy he threw out the window. Use a matchbox, they still sell those? or something that's heavy enough to penetrate the bush... heh heh..


----------



## Fubard (Feb 13, 2018)

What have I accomplished today.... Hmmm... 

Made my second cup of Rosie, but it's not even 0530 so not much can be accomplished.

But yesterday I managed to get through the whole day without painkillers so that was a result


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 13, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> penetrate the bush... heh heh..


Lol

You said . . .


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 13, 2018)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> When are you going to squeeze in LOOKING IN THE FUCKING BUSHES?





WeedFreak78 said:


> I know right? What's it gonna take, 5 minutes, maybe? Drive by with your kid, throw a toy out the window into the bush, go retrieve the toy he threw out the window. Use a matchbox, they still sell those? or something that's heavy enough to penetrate the bush... heh heh..


I have not forgot guys.... Il snap some pics when I go ....and remember it was pitched out almost 20 years back.


----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 14, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Somebodies getting fired soon....


I guess my whole area got a upgrade to 100 mb. all my tests are coming back at 120.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 14, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks, I'm in Los Angeles our tap water has plenty of chlorine or I would. I keep the cloner dark and change the water every couple of days. That's one of the reasons I stopped using RO. I like to leave the Chlorine, Ca and Mg alone, instead of stripping it and adding it again LOL.


A while back, we were building the new Palo Alto VA hospital. I ripped my hand open pretty good while framing and they sent me to stanford to get stitched up. They did some kind of test on me. A blind test using either saline solution or tap water to first clean the cut. The tap water in the area has pretty good amounts of chlorine. Maybe even chloramines too, can’t remember long time ago.


































That’s the end of the story sorry. I don’t know which one i got. It didn’t get infected, and they never told me.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 14, 2018)

Lil Inda just got this as a prize in a quarter machine






@neosapien


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 14, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Lil Inda just got this as a prize in a quarter machine
> View attachment 4089691
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## somedude584 (Feb 14, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> I guess my whole area got a upgrade to 100 mb. all my tests are coming back at 120.


Do you have spectrum? They just did the same shit with us legacy time warner customers, although they've been offering 100 mbps for a while now they're only now starting to move legacy customers over. The guy on the phone said I would have had to cancel the contract with Time Warner to be given the 40mbps increase.. because it obviously requires my permission to receive better service!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 14, 2018)

I just made a pile of sauteed onions and then threw a 1lb sirloin into a hot cast iron pan. Basted that meat with a half stick of butter at the end with S&P, garlic, shallots, thyme, basil, tarragon and sage. Hmmmm, meat. If you aren't drowning that steak in butter, you're doing it wrong.

Also dug out some of my Sam Adams Oktoberfest.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 14, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I just made a pile of sauteed onions and then threw a 1lb sirloin into a hot cast iron pan. Basted that meat with a half stick of butter at the end with S&P, garlic, shallots, thyme, basil, tarragon and sage. Hmmmm, meat. If you aren't drowning that steak in butter, you're doing it wrong.


LOL if ya gotta drown butter is the way to go


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 14, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> I guess my whole area got a upgrade to 100 mb. all my tests are coming back at 120.


Lucky. I pay for 25 and usually pull about 6




Aeroknow said:


> A while back, we were building the new Palo Alto VA hospital. I ripped my hand open pretty good while framing and they sent me to stanford to get stitched up. They did some kind of test on me. A blind test using either saline solution or tap water to first clean the cut. The tap water in the area has pretty good amounts of chlorine. Maybe even chloramines too, can’t remember long time ago.
> That’s the end of the story sorry. I don’t know which one i got. It didn’t get infected, and they never told me.



Shiiiiit. I'da been all indignant on them, like "do I look like a fucking guinea pig to you!?!?!? You better put some bubbly shit, and some neosporin on it before you stitch it and cover it all with superglue. I need my hands to masterbate, bofum."


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 14, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL if ya gotta drown butter is the way to go


I couldn't think of a better way to go.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 14, 2018)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Lucky. I pay for 25 and usually pull about 6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The mother fuckers shot me in the shoulder with the tetanus shot too! Fucking assholes


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 14, 2018)

That reminds me I need to get one. They do them at Safeway and Walmart here....

HEY EVERYBODY!,

 

If it's been ten years or more, get a tetanus shot.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 14, 2018)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> That reminds me I need to get one. They do them at Safeway and Walmart here....
> 
> HEY EVERYBODY!,
> 
> ...


Did that 2 years ago. This year it's time for Zostavax. I'm dragging my feet. I know I'll break out in cooties or some such shit.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 14, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Did that 2 years ago. This year it's time for Zostavax. I'm dragging my feet. I know I'll break out in cooties or some such shit.


You already have Cooties - duhhh, you're a girl & all guys know this from a very early age.


----------



## 420God (Feb 15, 2018)

Got the emissions fixed on my VW Jetta TDI. I didn't lose any performance like they said I might but I did lose a few miles per tank of fuel. Within a few hours of getting it fixed they sent a rebate of $5,600 to be direct deposited.


----------



## ANC (Feb 15, 2018)

Watered the girls and took a long nap.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 15, 2018)

Got home from work and decided to get my old fish pond pulled out and ready for a new one..... The worst part was the old wine barrel halfs...they sucked getting out....now I'm trying to decide if I want to use a wine barrel cut in half again ....or do a single pond liner with the river rock stacked around it....I'm sure momma will help with that decision.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 15, 2018)

Smoke, trim, trim, trim, repeat. Sigh, the worst part of growing. ..


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 15, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Smoke, trim, trim, trim, repeat. Sigh, the worst part of growing. ..


Fuck trimming.... I feel your pain.

Left side,just below my shoulder blade to be exact.



Good night everyone 

Penis!!!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 15, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Fuck trimming.... I feel your pain.
> 
> Left side,just below my shoulder blade to be exact.
> 
> ...


That little bud should be looking pretty skookum by now. : )


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 15, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Fuck trimming.... I feel your pain.
> 
> Left side,just below my shoulder blade to be exact.
> 
> ...


It's mainly my lower back from sitting so much and my fucked up eye, I start going cross eyed after a couple hours.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 16, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> It's mainly my lower back from sitting so much and my fucked up eye, I start going cross eyed after a couple hours.


 Mmmm bubble gum pizza.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 16, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> It's mainly my lower back from sitting so much and my fucked up eye, I start going cross eyed after a couple hours.


Gotta love feeling spun out after triming all day.
The worst for me nowadays is after trimming for hours and hours my diaphragm starts hurting. Or something up in there. It makes me forget how bad my back hurts.

I keep promissing my trimmer buddy i’m gonna buy him a varidesk. He’s got a fucked up back too.


----------



## ANC (Feb 16, 2018)

Posture people, the weed is light, don't move your body around the weed, move the weed to fit your body.

Oh well, I have a fire going again. Don't feel like cooking. It is boerewors rolls tonight. maybe with some braised tomato and onion.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 16, 2018)

ANC said:


> Posture people, the weed is light, don't move your body around the weed, move the weed to fit your body.
> 
> Oh well, I have a fire going again. Don't feel like cooking. It is boerewors rolls tonight. maybe with some braised tomato and onion.


I'm going to be calling it Boer wars for ever now LOL. Are you going to braai it mmmm. What kind of roll? What do you put with it? (I just smoked and I haven't had lunch, so you are virtually eating for two).


----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 16, 2018)

heading out to camp tomorrow. time to get it ready for spring. looking at 60s next week. gotta clear brush from the wind storm and make sure the new roof I put on last summer isn't damaged.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 16, 2018)

Smokin', sippin' and trimmin'. Looks like that'll be the majority of my weekend. 

I've hit the exercise bike for a half hour, 2 days in a row now. Nothing really exerting, I'm just trying to get the routine going. Mostly for aerobic benefits to try and counteract my horrible diet, if I lose some weight, great. It's honestly amazing I'm not bigger than I am. I had steak and eggs for breakfast, sauteed in butter, with waffles, slathered in butter, and maple syrup. Then I made mac and cheese with tuna, just extra butter and the cheese pack, why water it down with milk? Oh and a couple pieces of corn bread.... with butter, my friend thought it was cream cheese I put it on so think. That's a fairly typical day, I'm so dying of heart problems.

My name's Weedfreak, and I'm a butterholic.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 16, 2018)

Replaced the rear ball joints, swing arms, control arms, drove it to the tire shop for two new rear tires and an alignment, got the rental tools back to the shop and hit the road for a test drive, rides like new(er).
I'm just glad to have it back on the road. it's been down for about 6 months. Time for a road trip.


----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 16, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Replaced the rear ball joints, swing arms, control arms, drove it to the tire shop for two new rear tires and an alignment, got the rental tools back to the shop and hit the road for a test drive, rides like new(er).
> I'm just glad to have it back on the road. it's been down for about 6 months. Time for a road trip.


That would do it. bet it's not hopping all over the road now.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 16, 2018)

I took my mom to get a manicure and a pedicure today

she's actually been doing better mentally since she's been in "the home".

My sister is coming to visit from Vegas tomorrow, she hasn't seen mom since she started losing her marbles, it's gonna be real interesting


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 16, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I took my mom to get a manicure and a pedicure today
> 
> she's actually been doing better mentally since she's been in "the home".
> 
> My sister is coming to visit from Vegas tomorrow, she hasn't seen mom since she started losing her marbles, it's gonna be real interesting


Hell I can't get my sisters to call me back!


----------



## ANC (Feb 16, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I'm going to be calling it Boer wars for ever now LOL. Are you going to braai it mmmm. What kind of roll? What do you put with it? (I just smoked and I haven't had lunch, so you are virtually eating for two).









It is like a staple at outdoor events. When you park the car, your nose tells you where you will get your boerewors roll later on. Yeah, sausage in a pan tastes meh. Braaing is the only way to unlock flavor and get rid of the fat.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 17, 2018)

ANC said:


> It is like a staple at outdoor events. When you park the car, your nose tells you where you will get your boerewors roll later on. Yeah, sausage in a pan tastes meh. Braaing is the only way to unlock flavor and get rid of the fat.


Tell me you aren't the type of person who pokes their sausage to drain the fat. That's the whole point of cased meat, keep all the flavor in. I agree about them being better over a flame than in a pan, you can't get the same char in a pan.

I think I'm gonna grab some hot Italian sausage and some peppers now.


----------



## ANC (Feb 17, 2018)

No, you are right, the juice belongs inside. It is tricky to make good sausage on the coals, Very easy to burn a hole in the skin.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 17, 2018)

ANC said:


> It is like a staple at outdoor events. When you park the car, your nose tells you where you will get your boerewors roll later on. Yeah, sausage in a pan tastes meh. Braaing is the only way to unlock flavor and get rid of the fat.


What's in the relish? Damn that looks good. I could eat two of them right now!


----------



## ANC (Feb 17, 2018)

anything you fancy, normally just tomato and onion with some All Gold tomato sauce.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 17, 2018)

ANC said:


> anything you fancy, normally just tomato and onion with some All Gold tomato sauce.


All Gold tomato sauce! I had to look that up. I love talking to you. You come up with novel things I've never heard of but through the magic of Amazon I can try. Thank you.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 17, 2018)

Good thing I played this super realistic video game ....according to Lil Inda.

Because I definitely do not want a Lamborghini or a Ferrari ..... It's obvious they'd drive exactly the same IRL..... Fuckin people spending all this money on shit.

K, I'm off to figure out how to cheat against my 6yr old.

Morning everyone

PENIS


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 17, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Good thing I played this super realistic video game ....according to Lil Inda.
> 
> Because I definitely do not want a Lamborghini or a Ferrari ..... It's obvious they'd drive exactly the same IRL..... Fuckin people spending all this money on shit.
> 
> ...


The realization that my children could kill me and their enjoyment,and skill only get better with time left me wondering.


----------



## ANC (Feb 17, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> All Gold tomato sauce! I had to look that up. I love talking to you. You come up with novel things I've never heard of but through the magic of Amazon I can try. Thank you.


All gold is a national staple... It has been around as long as I can remember. Quite a strong tomato sauce, not super sweet like ketchup, nor bitter like tomato paste. Realy good with Braaied lamb, sausage, chips, makes a great sauce mixed with a bit of mayo for dipping seafood in. Fantastic for spaghetti and pasta. We don't buy any other brand.


----------



## ANC (Feb 17, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Good thing I played this super realistic video game ....according to Lil Inda.
> 
> Because I definitely do not want a Lamborghini or a Ferrari ..... It's obvious they'd drive exactly the same IRL..... Fuckin people spending all this money on shit.
> 
> ...


















Super rare kei car, 660cm3 55hp motor.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 17, 2018)

ANC said:


> Super rare kei car, 660cm3 55hp motor.


I'm in the market for a new hooptie and that would be perfect!


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 17, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I took my mom to get a manicure and a pedicure today
> 
> she's actually been doing better mentally since she's been in "the home".
> 
> My sister is coming to visit from Vegas tomorrow, she hasn't seen mom since she started losing her marbles, it's gonna be real interesting


It works that way when they start getting appropriate or better care. Facilities that specialize in demensia and memory care can sometimes be better than standard nursing homes , but sometimes all it takes for an improved quality of life is a good diet and social interaction. There is no single "cure" it is a battle, thanks for sharing.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 17, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I took my mom to get a manicure and a pedicure today
> 
> she's actually been doing better mentally since she's been in "the home".
> 
> My sister is coming to visit from Vegas tomorrow, she hasn't seen mom since she started losing her marbles, it's gonna be real interesting


It's a function of learning new things and more novel stimulation. Sounds like you may have found a good placement instead of a warehouse. Good job, keep up the visits they help a lot, in more ways than one.


----------



## ANC (Feb 17, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I'm in the market for a new hooptie and that would be perfect!


I'd get a Copen rather.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 17, 2018)

I added a couple new colors to the collection, today.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 17, 2018)

Bought another boat today. Finally got me a jet sled so I can hit up the rivers in style. Go chase down them sturgeon again. And salmon and striper and steelhead and chad and gonna be able to take my downriggers off the USS Trollitup and take this bad boy trolling too. 
Poor old man. His wife just died. Good news is he took such good care of this 2005 customweld viper 2 it looks brand new. Stoked. Only 100hrs on the engine. 
 
 
My life is now complete


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 17, 2018)

I worked on the Ford Tempo some more today. I put on all the belts and hoses and it turns out it needs a new water pump. I'm not surprised though just given all the rust and shit I flushed out of it. They're around $20ish new on ebay so it's no big deal.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 17, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> I worked on the Ford Tempo some more today. I put on all the belts and hoses and it turns out it needs a new water pump. I'm not surprised though just given all the rust and shit I flushed out of it. They're around $20ish new on ebay so it's no big deal.


Just put a new master cylinder and have to finish up the brake booster pump in the Probe. It was more than $20.00 LOL


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 17, 2018)

Had a cold for the last few days. Needed some fresh air, got to see this


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 17, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Bought another boat today. Finally got me a jet sled so I can hit up the rivers in style. Go chase down them sturgeon again. And salmon and striper and steelhead and chad and gonna be able to take my downriggers off the USS Trollitup and take this bad boy trolling too.
> Poor old man. His wife just died. Good news is he took such good care of this 2005 customweld viper 2 it looks brand new. Stoked. Only 100hrs on the engine.
> View attachment 4091387
> View attachment 4091388
> My life is now complete


How much? I'm thinking of buying one, there's a canal behind my house.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 17, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> How much? I'm thinking of buying one, there's a canal behind my house.


I would go for something more like this for them canals. You already got the shopping cart rite?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 17, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I would go for something more like this for them canals. You already got the shopping cart rite?
> View attachment 4091466


Add this and he's golden


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 17, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> I worked on the Ford Tempo some more today. I put on all the belts and hoses and it turns out it needs a new water pump. I'm not surprised though just given all the rust and shit I flushed out of it. They're around $20ish new on ebay so it's no big deal.


around $20ish new on ebay.......the water pump or the whole car?


----------



## Bareback (Feb 17, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Bought another boat today. Finally got me a jet sled so I can hit up the rivers in style. Go chase down them sturgeon again. And salmon and striper and steelhead and chad and gonna be able to take my downriggers off the USS Trollitup and take this bad boy trolling too.
> Poor old man. His wife just died. Good news is he took such good care of this 2005 customweld viper 2 it looks brand new. Stoked. Only 100hrs on the engine.
> View attachment 4091387
> View attachment 4091388
> My life is now complete


Sweet boat, nice score man.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 17, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Had a cold for the last few days. Needed some fresh air, got to see this
> View attachment 4091447


I have a place on the ranch that looks exactly like that..... It made me run out to make sure you weren't trespassing. 



Good night everyone..... I may or may not be growing this year.... If I do it will be one single plant like last year. If I was growing lots of plants...I'd be going tomorrow to start getting Fuck Farms ready for babies. Installing the supplemental lights in the veg house etc etc. Good thing it's just one plant though......I'd also have to clean and sweep the baby room tomorrow to.

Good thing I'm only doing one plant. If I actually decide to even grow that is.


Night everyone, penises all around

8==================D


----------



## ANC (Feb 18, 2018)

Lol, if you think you are going to have more time in future... WRONG!
Kids just take more and more effort and time until they get old enough to want nothing to do with you.

Woke up from my after sleep nap. Having a coffee then it is time to mix up some soil and compost and stuff so it can cook a little. Also got a bag of soil rejuvenator that is already growing white fungus on in the bag. Going to be a good batch of soil.

After seeing how much healthier my plants are for adding vermicompost to the coco, I am thinking of trying the soil thing indoors. maybe a soil and coco blend. but I have a pile of woody clippings and leaves that are a few years old, I might get some really good organic stuff to mix in from under there instead of the coco.. Oh and I have a bag of biochar I made while braaing.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 18, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I added a couple new colors to the collection, today. View attachment 4091381


Is that a Phalaenopsis?


----------



## ANC (Feb 18, 2018)

A rock that fell in vomit.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 18, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Is that a Phalaenopsis?


Yes, sir. They are super easy to care for!


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Feb 18, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Bought another boat today. Finally got me a jet sled so I can hit up the rivers in style. Go chase down them sturgeon again. And salmon and striper and steelhead and chad and gonna be able to take my downriggers off the USS Trollitup and take this bad boy trolling too.
> Poor old man. His wife just died. Good news is he took such good care of this 2005 customweld viper 2 it looks brand new. Stoked. Only 100hrs on the engine.
> View attachment 4091387
> View attachment 4091388
> My life is now complete



Man what a sled. What kind of horse does it have. Would be good on the lake or river.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Feb 18, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Just put a new master cylinder and have to finish up the brake booster pump in the Probe. It was more than $20.00 LOL



Sounds like you are on the way to something.What is a brake booster pump?


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 18, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I have a place on the ranch that looks exactly like that..... It made me run out to make sure you weren't trespassing.


I know, thought yould never go back inside.


----------



## ANC (Feb 18, 2018)

Stillbuzzin said:


> What is a brake booster pump


That big round thing you see on the firewall, the brake master cylinder and brake fluid cups are connected to it normally.
You can fix both, more often than not. Usually its just a combo of dirt and gunk and perishing rubber. You should be able to buy a refurb kit for all the rubbers for both, for peanuts. Clean everything with petrol or brake cleaner or whatever the fuck you have, install new rubbers after lubing them up with brake fluid. Do check the internal surfaces should be nice and smooth with no funky ridges or scratches.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 18, 2018)

Breakfast is ready, beware the pancakes are a little hard.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 18, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Just put a new master cylinder and have to finish up the brake booster pump in the Probe. It was more than $20.00 LOL


If the brushes go out in that Mitsubishi starter, a 75 amc pacer brush with slight grinding will work.

I bought a used leased one back in the day and the starters were almost $500!

Just a random thought that might shorten your path to accomplishment.


----------



## ANC (Feb 18, 2018)

Did a similar thing with the brushes in a vintage Mercedes 280SE fuel pump. used a cheap Opel brush.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 18, 2018)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Man what a sled. What kind of horse does it have. Would be good on the lake or river.


It’s only got the vortec 4.3. Not 100% on the hp. That and the jet will only get me going 40 mph max with a few heads in the boat. Thats good enough for me. I would almost have a heart attack when I would fly around the delta in my buddies ranger bass boat going 60. Lol.

Yeah, i’m for sure looking forward to it out on some of the lakes around here too.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 18, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> If the brushes go out in that Mitsubishi starter, a 75 amc pacer brush with slight grinding will work.
> 
> I bought a used leased one back in the day and the starters were almost $500!
> 
> Just a random thought that might shorten your path to accomplishment.


LOL bet it would be harder to find the pacer brushes than a junk yard probe. Thankfully she's a manual so I can push start her.


----------



## ANC (Feb 18, 2018)

You just take out the brushes go to the auto parts place and ask the guy to bring the whole box to the counter so you can match it by eye.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 18, 2018)

Sump pump decided to take a shit last night. Woke up this morning to a ton of water in the basement. Nothing is damaged since we have everything up iff the floor. Couple weeks ago a put my gardens up on pallets to get them off the cold floor. Otherwise I'd have some drowning plants.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 18, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Sump pump decided to take a shit last night. Woke up this morning to a ton of water in the basement. Nothing is damaged since we have everything up iff the floor. Couple weeks ago a put my gardens up on pallets to get them off the cold floor. Otherwise I'd have some drowning plants.


Yeah I feel ya. The trough on the side of my driveway got clogged with debris after 3 days of rain and a torrent fucked up my driveway and 1st floor. Pretty much dried and cleaned up now. It's a bitch and I'm pretty pissed but water and it's power is pretty mind blowing. I mean the channel it created and followed was probably a half mile long traversing numerous terrain and obstacles. It was something to behold actually.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 18, 2018)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Sounds like you are on the way to something.What is a brake booster pump?


It increases the effectiveness of power brakes. 


ANC said:


> You just take out the brushes go to the auto parts place and ask the guy to bring the whole box to the counter so you can match it by eye.


LOL it doesn't work like that here. Once upon a time it did but not now.


----------



## ANC (Feb 18, 2018)

It does if you are persistent or commanding enough...


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 18, 2018)

ANC said:


> It does if you are persistent or commanding enough...


LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 18, 2018)

C2G is correct though, very few old style parts or hardware stores these days. Most are franchise chains, the help are idiot teenagers who know little to nuthin, and everything is vacuum packed and boxed with item #'s.(all for computerized inventory control)


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 18, 2018)

ANC said:


> It does if you are persistent or commanding enough...


LOL you gotta come visit me, please bring your feral wife. We would have such fun.


----------



## ANC (Feb 18, 2018)

lol, she would have a hernia if she read this... lol.

I think I've said too many nasty things about the orange lego hair model to get past TSA.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 18, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> C2G is correct though, very few old style parts or hardware stores these days. Most are franchise chains, the help are idiot teenagers who know little to nuthin, and everything is vacuum packed and boxed with item #'s.(all for computerized inventory control)


LOL damn! I wanted to take him and his wife with me and my 89 Probe to Autozone. That would have been a hoot. I'd have gotten video to share too!


----------



## ANC (Feb 18, 2018)

Lol, the local chain of autoparts shops is also Autozone.... but the fuckers are nowhere as good as your ones where you can rent tools and what not.\
Here they just know the tool is coming back in 7 pieces, this is Africa. People here can break a river rock.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 18, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> C2G is correct though, very few old style parts or hardware stores these days. Most are franchise chains, the help are idiot teenagers who know little to nuthin, and everything is vacuum packed and boxed with item #'s.(all for computerized inventory control)


I asked a salesperson at Orchard Supply if they had O-Rings, the reply "for what?" I said for my Orchard.
Some days I have no tack.


----------



## ANC (Feb 18, 2018)

To fit around my dick!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 18, 2018)

ANC said:


> To fit around my dick!


See, that's ^^^ what I mean, the conversation would have been epic!


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 18, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> See, that's ^^^ what I mean, the conversation would have been epic!


I'm still trying to wrap my head around ferral wife.

I mean did she just walk into his house one day?


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 18, 2018)

Peeked in on the nursery tent... Looks like they need to go to the grow room and get topped soon.
 

Also, I think it’s just about to get the mutant outta there...lol... 2nd from the bottom on the right from this view.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 18, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> I'm still trying to wrap my head around ferral wife.
> 
> I mean did she just walk into his house one day?


ANC referred to her as non-domesticated. I made the leap to feral.



Metasynth said:


> Peeked in on the nursery tent... Looks like they need to go to the grow room and get topped soon.
> View attachment 4092097
> 
> Also, I think it’s just about to get the mutant outta there...lol... 2nd from the bottom on the right from this view.


They look really good. That mutant might be a jackpot pheno LOL my justification for never tossing a runt.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 18, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Yeah I feel ya. The trough on the side of my driveway got clogged with debris after 3 days of rain and a torrent fucked up my driveway and 1st floor. Pretty much dried and cleaned up now. It's a bitch and I'm pretty pissed but water and it's power is pretty mind blowing. I mean the channel it created and followed was probably a half mile long traversing numerous terrain and obstacles. It was something to behold actually.


You know what's fucked up? We spent all day yesterday digging in the mud and shit to make a giant leech bed and filling it with gravel because of all the rain that fell and is yet to come. Our property swamps up bad and on real bad days it comes into the basement. Thought we this would relieve the pump of some of it's work but i guess it decided it's job was done.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 18, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> You know what's fucked up? We spent all day yesterday digging in the mud and shit to make a giant leech bed and filling it with gravel because of all the rain that fell and is yet to come. Our property swamps up bad and on real bad days it comes into the basement. Thought we this would relieve the pump of some of it's work but i guess it decided it's job was done.


When it rains, it pours right?


----------



## 757growin (Feb 18, 2018)

Tried to put my buddy up in a place in the mountains with some work. Couldn't take it and had to get back to town and his meth. Felt like I lost a good friend to meff today and it sucks and hurts.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 18, 2018)

neosapien said:


> When it rains, it pours right?


Literally.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 18, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> You know what's fucked up? We spent all day yesterday digging in the mud and shit to make a giant leech bed and filling it with gravel because of all the rain that fell and is yet to come. Our property swamps up bad and on real bad days it comes into the basement. Thought we this would relieve the pump of some of it's work but i guess it decided it's job was done.


What are going to do with giant leeches?


----------



## Fubard (Feb 18, 2018)

Just got the final year bill from the electricity and gas, I've saved another €160 this year, mostly on leccy this time.

Means my monthly should drop by a good €10 and there's more to come yet


----------



## Fubard (Feb 18, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> What are going to do with giant leeches?


Re-elect them?


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 19, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> What are going to do with giant leeches?


Big bait catches big fish


----------



## ANC (Feb 19, 2018)

That fish was bothering nobody.


----------



## thump easy (Feb 19, 2018)

I hope you eat that fish if not through it back!!!! I need trycomes anyone got any?


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 19, 2018)

ANC said:


> That fish was bothering nobody.





thump easy said:


> I hope you eat that fish if not through it back!!!! I need trycomes anyone got any?


LOL, really?

_Silurus glanis barnbusterii_


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 19, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> What are going to do with giant leeches?


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 19, 2018)

bet they would have given anything for a fish sammich


----------



## ANC (Feb 19, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> All Gold tomato sauce! I had to look that up. I love talking to you. You come up with novel things I've never heard of but through the magic of Amazon I can try. Thank you.


I remembered a couple of good vids I saw with local snacks and shit you can look for. I found a few more 4 you.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 19, 2018)

ANC said:


> I remembered a couple of good vids I saw with local snacks and shit you can look for. I found a few more 4 you.


We need an in depth report on the variants of the Gatsby


----------



## ANC (Feb 19, 2018)

I've worked with a couple of young guys that can pack away a whole gatsby.
I can do maybe half of one if I have nothing to do for the rest of the day.

The correct way to order gatsby is to just say put everything on except the egg.

Towards the end of the month, it is polony and chips gatsby.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 19, 2018)

So I get orders this morning that the bathroom light is burned out. 

I put it up 3 yrs. ago, but now can't remember how to open it. Went on YT and remembered the glass twists out counter clockwise.
  
Dead flying insects and mouse droppings. They get in the attic sometimes, apparently drop down into the warm light right after it's turned off to shit.
 
Had to go find these goofy 'fan bulbs', the unit is also an exhaust fan.

Screwed in, turned on and KO'd the breaker. One of the bulbs was touching metal backing. Pulled down, reset and there shall be light again.
 
except the laundry room light is on the same line, flouro bulbs always on. And when I restored the circuit, fucking tubes died and won't come back on.
 
Back to the fucking store. It never ends.
I should just replace the whole thing with an LED. I'll see if they're on sale. I need light!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 19, 2018)

ANC said:


> That fish was bothering nobody.


An object lesson in bothering @.nobody.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 19, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> We need an in depth report on the variants of the Gatsby


Indeed fuck the candy! Gatsby it is.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 19, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> We need an in depth report on the variants of the Gatsby


Reminds my of Primanti Bros. in Pgh. 

Sandwiches have fries and cole slaw on them, standard equipment.
 
A 24 hour location in the strip district, you should check it out stoned at 3 in the morning for maximum effect. Lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 19, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Reminds my of Primanti Bros. in Pgh.
> 
> Sandwiches have fries and cole slaw on them, standard equipment.
> View attachment 4092622
> A 24 hour location in the strip district, you should check it out stoned at 3 in the morning for maximum effect. Lol.


Out here it's burritos with french fries in them!


----------



## srh88 (Feb 19, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So I get orders this morning that the bathroom light is burned out.
> 
> I put it up 3 yrs. ago, but now can't remember how to open it. Went on YT and remembered the glass twists out counter clockwise.
> View attachment 4092587 View attachment 4092589
> ...


Lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 19, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Indeed fuck the candy! Gatsby it is.


Did some checking
1) It's own Wiki: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gatsby_(sandwich)
".....................Different varieties of Gatsbys use meat ingredients such as chargrilled steak,[5] masala steak,[2] fresh or pickled fish,[5] calamari,[1] chicken, polony, curry,[3][5] Vienna sausage, Russian sausage and eggs.[1][4]"

Calamari!!!!! The fucking genius!

2) Where to go, inception and health benefits:
https://www.capetownmagazine.com/gatsby-sandwich


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 19, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Reminds my of Primanti Bros. in Pgh.
> 
> Sandwiches have fries and cole slaw on them, standard equipment.
> View attachment 4092622
> A 24 hour location in the strip district, you should check it out stoned at 3 in the morning for maximum effect. Lol.


Seen them on Diners Driveins an dives lol, looks delicious and if I'm ever up that way I will definitely try..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 19, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Big bait catches big fish


looks like pretty good bait, what ya fishin for?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 19, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Did some checking
> 1) It's own Wiki: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gatsby_(sandwich)
> ".....................Different varieties of Gatsbys use meat ingredients such as chargrilled steak,[5] masala steak,[2] fresh or pickled fish,[5] calamari,[1] chicken, polony, curry,[3][5] Vienna sausage, Russian sausage and eggs.[1][4]"
> 
> ...


Now I'm hungry.

Fortunately, I have a fridge full of leftovers.
Smorgasbord night.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 19, 2018)

ANC said:


> That fish was bothering nobody.


not true, i hard it talkin smack about Trump and Sessions, looks like a government hit to me


----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 19, 2018)

been sick as fuck for 2 days. slept all day today. chugging a gallon of oj then probably back to bed.


----------



## 757growin (Feb 19, 2018)

This was my all in one sandwhich places. They used to have sandwiches like the fat bitch and the fat pussy. But they've cleaned it up a bit. But if you can dream a sandwhich they make it.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grease_trucks


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 20, 2018)

I'm freezing my ass off this morning...left the house at 4am and now I'm back to take Lil Inda to school.....Mommas not feeling well today. I guess I'm guna have to take the rest of the day and take care of chunker to let momma rest.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 20, 2018)

Well I broke some stuff on my 4 wheeler when I was on the trails Saturday, last night I finally got a chance to look at it. Today I ordered....2 Ball joints...set of wheel bearings....cv boots.... brake pads.... brake cable.... fender rivets...a little over two hundred bucks, I thought it would be more. 


Ok ok ok yes I hit a tree or three. Stop looking at me like that, I might be almost 50 but I still act like I'm thirteen. Anybody want to go riding with me lol..


----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 20, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Well I broke some stuff on my 4 wheeler when I was on the trails Saturday, last night I finally got a chance to look at it. Today I ordered....2 Ball joints...set of wheel bearings....cv boots.... brake pads.... brake cable.... fender rivets...a little over two hundred bucks, I thought it would be more.
> 
> 
> Ok ok ok yes I hit a tree or three. Stop looking at me like that, I might be almost 50 but I still act like I'm thirteen. Anybody want to go riding with me lol..


wow you must have really sent it.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 20, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I'm freezing my ass off this morning...left the house at 4am and now I'm back to take Lil Inda to school.....Mommas not feeling well today. I guess I'm guna have to take the rest of the day and take care of chunker to let momma rest.


After a extra cold winter, it finally looks to be warming up here ....60's at night with 95% humidity upper 70's during the day with 80% humidity, great fucking off weather.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 20, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I'm freezing my ass off this morning....


rare that it's warmer here then there in Feb, but not for long


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 20, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> rare that it's warmer here then there in Feb, but not for long
> View attachment 4093038


Just that super brisk cold around here today.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 20, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> wow you must have really sent it.


I blame the wife she was on the back, not sure how she did it but it's got to be her fault right.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 20, 2018)

Got down to 23F last night, 26F right now


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 20, 2018)

69F and rain here today, supposed to get up to 75F today


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 20, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Well I broke some stuff on my 4 wheeler when I was on the trails Saturday, last night I finally got a chance to look at it. Today I ordered....2 Ball joints...set of wheel bearings....cv boots.... brake pads.... brake cable.... fender rivets...a little over two hundred bucks, I thought it would be more.
> 
> 
> Ok ok ok yes I hit a tree or three. Stop looking at me like that, I might be almost 50 but I still act like I'm thirteen. Anybody want to go riding with me lol..


no, thanks for asking, though.
how the hell did you get home on two bad ball joints?


----------



## ANC (Feb 20, 2018)

Totally unremarkable and uneventful day. NOting good or bad happened.
Hoping to quit while I'm ahead.


----------



## Fubard (Feb 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> not true, i hard it talkin smack about Trump and Sessions, looks like a government hit to me



Au contraire, if it said it had some dirt on Hillary and, well, "accidental" and "natural causes" spring to mind.


There wouldn't have been much after the President Fart** brigade just dropped a hand grenade in....


**A 'Trump" in England is a polite term for a fart. Much as I think he is the lesser of two evils, he didn't need a rigged election to decide he was the candidate, I can still take the piss whilst remembering that truly insulting him is actually insulting the Office he he holds, and insulting a Head of State is something I find as abhorrent as burning a flag.

People should be sensible for once in their lives, for he'll happily bollock things up on his own, just like every other POTUS, and THEN you can let the venom loose.


Give him time....


----------



## Fubard (Feb 20, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> been sick as fuck for 2 days. slept all day today. chugging a gallon of oj then probably back to bed.


OJ.

There's the problem. You need vodka too


----------



## Fubard (Feb 20, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Well I broke some stuff on my 4 wheeler when I was on the trails Saturday, last night I finally got a chance to look at it. Today I ordered....2 Ball joints...set of wheel bearings....cv boots.... brake pads.... brake cable.... fender rivets...a little over two hundred bucks, I thought it would be more.
> 
> 
> Ok ok ok yes I hit a tree or three. Stop looking at me like that, I might be almost 50 but I still act like I'm thirteen. Anybody want to go riding with me lol..


If you didn't act like you were 13 then questions would be asked...


----------



## ANC (Feb 20, 2018)

Fubard said:


> insulting him is actually insulting the Office he he holds, and insulting a Head of State is something I find as abhorrent as burning a flag.


Just fuck you. You can not be this stupid.


----------



## Fubard (Feb 20, 2018)

ANC said:


> Just fuck you. You can not be this stupid.


No, I have respect for the office held.

Much as I thought Blair was a thundercunt and Zuma never reached that level, but the position held does demand some respect irrespective of what the person is.


Trump was elected as POTUS. He IS POTUS. And the way the moonhowlers are kicking off shows that they don't have any respect for POTUS unless it's someone THEY approve of. 

The majority do not agree with the whiny minority, and there should NEVER be a case when a minority can overrule the views of the majority, no matter what you think of the person involved.

As I say, the choice between Hillary and Donald was summed up perfectly with South Park, a "Shit Sandwich" or "Giant Douche". But one became POTUS and he should be given the respect that office commands, otherwise that office is meaningless.

It's different in SA, where the corruption is more open, but the same standard applies to me. The person, whoever it is, holds a certain office which does command a certain amount of respect. Ignore that because you don't like him, you remove all respect for said office irrespective of who sits in it. I think that Teresa May is as much use as chalfonts at a farting competition, and that she'll be lucky to survive after Brexit, but to scream that she MUST go now? No, not so soon after she did actually win an election (arguably lost as the share of Parliamentary seats won/held dropped, but she still got the biggest proportion, making her UKPM). If someone is as corrupt, etc, as Zuma as an example, then he HAS to go as he brings the office he holds into disrepute (unfortunately you'll just get another parasite in his place, such is "politics" in Africa).

You don't like that, tough. But the fact remains that it is not only the person but the office held, and it's that Office which is the most important thing when "respect" is concerned as, well, honestly, I doubt there's many pollies in the world who could actually justify being "respected" for their acts, since every last man jack of them has their snouts in the trough one way or another.

As a "person", fuck em all and the horse they came in on, but when it comes to the "Office Held", that's another matter. The distinction MUST be held or, otherwise, that Office is meaningless.


----------



## ANC (Feb 20, 2018)

You are the type that would venerate the turd if Trump shat on the desk in the round office.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 20, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> C2G is correct though, very few old style parts or hardware stores these days. Most are franchise chains, the help are idiot teenagers who know little to nuthin, and everything is vacuum packed and boxed with item #'s.(all for computerized inventory control)


We have a good family owned parts store here. They still do stuff like that.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 20, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> You know what's fucked up? We spent all day yesterday digging in the mud and shit to make a giant leech bed and filling it with gravel because of all the rain that fell and is yet to come. Our property swamps up bad and on real bad days it comes into the basement. Thought we this would relieve the pump of some of it's work but i guess it decided it's job was done.


We had to do a bunch of work to our house and property due to problems when it rained a lot.


----------



## Fubard (Feb 20, 2018)

ANC said:


> You are the type that would venerate the turd if Trump shat on the desk in the round office.


You REALLY don't know me well, do you.

I've produced better shits after a good curry than the shits who get elected, and if I had been around here a couple of years ago you would have seen the same said about Obama. 

In a previous time in history he would have been run out of town for selling snake oil, but I still happily pulled people for abusing the office of POTUS in the way they did.

As I say, give The Donald time, he's not been there long, and he'll royally fuck up on his own. THAT'S when you let loose, not just because of who he is and what the mass media tell you...


----------



## ANC (Feb 20, 2018)

Not fucked up? where have you been?


----------



## ANC (Feb 20, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So I get orders this morning that the bathroom light is burned out.
> 
> I put it up 3 yrs. ago, but now can't remember how to open it. Went on YT and remembered the glass twists out counter clockwise.
> View attachment 4092587 View attachment 4092589
> ...


You need to seal the ceiling side of the light, there is a hole, so the bugs in your roof see the tiny light hole and climb through into the tomb of light.
The little hole is also fucking up your insulation a lot.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 20, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> We have a good family owned parts store here. They still do stuff like that.


Our last one closed in 2012. There actually was a palpable depression/sadness in the community for a few months. They had everything, seriously.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 20, 2018)

Our turn today baby! No snow to shovel, good day to wash 'em up.
 
And I haven't seen a groundhog around in a week. 

I think they got the message.

No more fucking us on groundhog day or somebody gets wacked.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 20, 2018)

Fubard said:


> You REALLY don't know me well, do you.
> 
> I've produced better shits after a good curry than the shits who get elected, and if I had been around here a couple of years ago you would have seen the same said about Obama.
> 
> ...


Lol. He deserves respect because of the office he holds. Bullshit. If someone makes a mockery of the office they hold then they deserve what they get.

I didn't like the choice either. Thing is someone has to have thier head in the sand not to see the true colors of trump.

Anyways, keep that shit in politics.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 20, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Lol. He deserves respect because of the office he holds. Bullshit. If someone makes a mockery of the office they hold then they deserve what they get.
> 
> I didn't like the choice either. Thing is someone has to have thier head in the sand not to see the true colors of trump.
> 
> *Anyways, keep that shit in politics.*


Please.

Same here white only earlier. The last real hardware store in LA closed decades ago. Now it's the box stores. Where I am heading right now for a faucet to hose adapter, aisle 16, with me luck.

My oil pressure sending unit has decided to only perform when it's cold, thank you.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, thanks for asking, though.
> how the hell did you get home on two bad ball joints?


Trailer , I heard that clunking sound and got off to check it out, then we eased straight for the trailer. I think the bearings were the biggest issue but I am going to fix all of it . Ohh the torn CV boot would have caused some issues too but it just happened so. And the ball joints weren't broken but they are damn sure wore out.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 20, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Please.
> 
> Same here white only earlier. The last real hardware store in LA closed decades ago. Now it's the box stores. Where I am heading right now for a faucet to hose adapter, aisle 16, with me luck.
> 
> My oil pressure sending unit has decided to only perform when it's cold, thank you.


Here'th to withing you luck.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 20, 2018)

We played a few rounds ((He Won))
 
Then him and his drumming M&M played some awesome music.
Now it's time to feed my monster.
 

Almost time to go pick up his brother.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 20, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Here'th to withing you luck.


LOL yeah apparently luck was with me. They had the adapter and my grow room faucet no longer leaks hurrah!



Indacouch said:


> We played a few rounds ((He Won))
> View attachment 4093255
> Then him and his drumming M&M played some awesome music.View attachment 4093259
> Now it's time to feed my monster.
> ...


OMG he's a ginger. Just send him to me now before it's to late!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 20, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> We had to do a bunch of work to our house and property due to problems when it rained a lot.


Dude we just bought it in November and already are just repairing everything. Everyone said "second tou buy it blah blah blah". Only saving grace is that I'm somewhat handy.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 20, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Dude we just bought it in November and already are just repairing everything. Everyone said "second tou buy it blah blah blah". Only saving grace is that I'm somewhat handy.


I know the feeling. Been several years and I'm still fixing stuff.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 20, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Dude we just bought it in November and already are just repairing everything. Everyone said "second tou buy it blah blah blah". Only saving grace is that I'm somewhat handy.


I'm glad the previous owner ran out of time to fix stuff. 
Everything he did was half-ass and needs to be fixed. Eventually...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 20, 2018)

But seriously.
How hard is it to paint a decent line? 
Even without tape, all you need is a good brush and patience...


----------



## neosapien (Feb 20, 2018)

Then you get to a point in life and you're like well fuck I guess I need to fix all these ventilation holes in the walls now. And try to figure out what to do with two free 20amp circuits. Fuck.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 20, 2018)

So fucking this afternoon, the township decides to fill the drainage ditch down the hill beside my property with giant limestone. 

After 30 something years, the ditch was too deep and water rolled down the hill too fast and ice formed across the street in freezing weather. Sorry I dug it out every few years, ya fuckers.

So now, in a torrential downpour, not infrequent in spring, water will roll down onto my property and flood it, after the limestone fills in with sediment. I'm guessing a year.

So fuck them, I have all summer to build an aquaduct on the other side of the pine trees and redirect that fucking water where it goes right now.

Take that! I have the time and technology.
You even dream of flooding out tangerinegreen, you better wake up and apologize.

That is all.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 20, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So fucking this afternoon, the township decides to fill the drainage ditch down the hill beside my property with giant limestone.
> 
> After 30 something years, the ditch was too deep and water rolled down the hill too fast and ice formed across the street in freezing weather. Sorry I dug it out every few years, ya fuckers.
> 
> ...


Fuck those assholes....


----------



## dstroy (Feb 20, 2018)

How many of these can I fit in my mouth? All of them.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 20, 2018)

I took my mom to get her upper denture relined


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 20, 2018)

+ Rep

That looks fantastic & we just finished dinner.


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 20, 2018)

Good night guys/gals.....Got both my monsters off to bed finally...we always go past our curfew when Daddies in charge....momma got to rest all day and I got to clean up messes and enjoy both my turds....good day


I will charge one awesome BJ when she's feeling better......SSSHHHHH



PENIS!!!!


----------



## Fubard (Feb 20, 2018)

ANC said:


> Not fucked up? where have you been?


ROYALLY fuck up, there is a difference, the big one is yet to come


----------



## Fubard (Feb 20, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Lol. He deserves respect because of the office he holds. Bullshit. If someone makes a mockery of the office they hold then they deserve what they get.
> 
> I didn't like the choice either. Thing is someone has to have thier head in the sand not to see the true colors of trump.
> 
> Anyways, keep that shit in politics.



Then that's every POTUS in history, and every future one, for they're ALL up to something and ignoring that does nobody any good.

As I say, there was a choice between two evils and I'd rather have the one that didn't need to rig an election to be selected as candidate, as far as we know, over the one who did and then started blaming everyone else for them being caught up to the elbows in shenanigans. Would have personally rather have seen a different Republican candidate, but them's the breaks.

Anyway, I got out of bed today without a hangover and with my blood sugar in order, which is an achievement considering how much prime Belgian beer went down yesterday because I hardly drink nowadays


----------



## pabloesqobar (Feb 20, 2018)

Fubard said:


> ROYALLY fuck up, there is a difference, the big one is yet to come


https://www.rollitup.org/f/politics.47/


----------



## pabloesqobar (Feb 20, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Then that's every POTUS in history, and every future one, for they're ALL up to something and ignoring that does nobody any good.
> 
> As I say, there was a choice between two evils and I'd rather have the one that didn't need to rig an election to be selected as candidate, as far as we know, over the one who did and then started blaming everyone else for them being caught up to the elbows in shenanigans. Would have personally rather have seen a different Republican candidate, but them's the breaks.
> 
> Anyway, I got out of bed today without a hangover and with my blood sugar in order, which is an achievement considering how much prime Belgian beer went down yesterday because I hardly drink nowadays


https://www.rollitup.org/f/politics.47/


----------



## Fubard (Feb 20, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/f/politics.47/



Someone else brought things up, nag at him


----------



## pabloesqobar (Feb 20, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Someone else brought things up, nag at him


https://www.rollitup.org/f/politics.47/


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 20, 2018)

@Fubard - you're aptly named


----------



## Fubard (Feb 20, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> @Fubard - you're aptly named



Whatever you say, sweetie


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 20, 2018)

Such a sense of self-awareness is rare


----------



## Fubard (Feb 20, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Such a sense of self-awareness is rare



Must be terrible for you when people don't agree with you. 

Most of us just get along with things but you clearly have "issues"...

Now, bugger off


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 20, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Must be terrible for you when people don't agree with you.


That's a pretty standard line that people use when they don't know shit about someone but they feel all hurty and need to respond, albeit in a weak and sucky way



Fubard said:


> Now, bugger off


No

churl


----------



## Fubard (Feb 21, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> That's a pretty standard line that people use when they don't know shit about someone but they feel all hurty and need to respond, albeit in a weak and sucky way



Pot, kettle, etc. At least you practice what you preach, must be REALLY hard on you being such a petulant oaf who just HAS to respond to something in a weak and sucky way because someone dared to disagree with you. As in:-



Sir Napsalot said:


> @Fubard - you're aptly named


Now be a dear and go and pick up all those teddies you threw around or it's the naughty step for you...


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 21, 2018)

dstroy said:


> View attachment 4093363
> 
> How many of these can I fit in my mouth? All of them.


Just looking at that gave me heartburn...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 21, 2018)

Fubard said:


> No, I have respect for the office held.
> 
> Much as I thought Blair was a thundercunt and Zuma never reached that level, but the position held does demand some respect irrespective of what the person is.
> 
> ...


you're right...i don't hold any respect for the office, because of people like trump. i only respect people, and i only respect people that i think deserve it. and Trump does not deserve my respect, no matter what job he holds


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 21, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Our last one closed in 2012. There actually was a palpable depression/sadness in the community for a few months. They had everything, seriously.


the local napa was like that, they'd pull the whole box of shit out and let you look through it, you could work on your car in the parking lot and they'd loan you tools...for free. but unfortunately they burnt down in the fire two years ago, so now we're down to the crap stores that don't have time to do more than look shit up on the computer


----------



## dstroy (Feb 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Just looking at that gave me heartburn...


I’ve had to really back off my spicy food/acidic food intake because of that and it sucks because those are the foods I love the most.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 21, 2018)

dstroy said:


> I’ve had to really back off my spicy food/acidic food intake because of that and it sucks because those are the foods I love the most.


When I was younger, I could eat gravel without a hiccup. 
Now my stomach is "sensitive"...


----------



## dstroy (Feb 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> When I was younger, I could eat gravel without a hiccup.
> Now my stomach is "sensitive"...


Me too man, I’ve got a hotsauce collection to burn through and it’s taking a while.

I usually just sprinkle a few Carolina reaper flakes on whatever I’m eating if I want the spice now, and that doesn’t cause me problems most times. (Just a few flakes!)


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Feb 21, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Me too man, I’ve got a hotsauce collection to burn through and it’s taking a while.
> 
> I usually just sprinkle a few Carolina reaper flakes on whatever I’m eating if I want the spice now, and that doesn’t cause me problems most times. (Just a few flakes!)


Bet you won’t do a fat rail of those flakes.


----------



## ANC (Feb 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> When I was younger, I could eat gravel without a hiccup.
> Now my stomach is "sensitive"...


Yep, wine is just about out of the question.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 21, 2018)

ANC said:


> Yep, wine is just about out of the question.


I used to drink beer like it was going extinct - not any more. The "bloat" gets to me so I stick with a couple of glasses of Chard in the evening.


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 21, 2018)

I don;t know what the hell the neighbors are trying to build but they have someone deliver them three 2x4's every morning. Whatever it is they in no hurry to build it.


----------



## ANC (Feb 21, 2018)

I like that style, slow and steady.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 21, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> I don;t know what the hell the neighbors are trying to build but they have someone deliver them three 2x4's every morning. Whatever it is they in no hurry to build it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 21, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> I don;t know what the hell the neighbors are trying to build but they have someone deliver them three 2x4's every morning. Whatever it is they in no hurry to build it.


Probably stealing them off a job site...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 21, 2018)

or they got a hungry beaver....


----------



## dstroy (Feb 21, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Bet you won’t do a fat rail of those flakes.
> 
> View attachment 4093642


lol, nope. I wouldn't even eat a fat rail of it by itself  "too spicy"


I seriously use like 3-10 flakes for soups (one serving) and such, something where the whole dish will distribute the heat evenly. They've got a really nice sweet smoky flavor, along with the face melting spice. I've had the container for a couple years, still half full, use it all the time.


----------



## dstroy (Feb 21, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> or they got a hungry beaver....


Those are my favorite kind of beavers!


----------



## ANC (Feb 21, 2018)

We make Dom Pedro from this shit

In the wild, elephants wait for the amarula fruit to fall from the trees and ferment, then they get drunk on it.


----------



## lokie (Feb 21, 2018)

I got a Lifetime 80 gallon compost tumbler for X-mas.

It's been too cold to do anything with and/or I just did not feel like fucking with it.

When it was delivered the box was severely damaged and had a lot of small parts missing.
A call to Lifetime got replacement parts at no charge.

I put it together today.
The instructions were not very user friendly. I put it together and took it apart 3 times before
getting it right. DUH! in looking for this vid I found youtube has a 3 part "How to" for it. 





With spring and summer coming up I should have everything I need to start an
organic grow for the next run.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 21, 2018)

lokie said:


> I got a Lifetime 80 gallon compost tumbler for X-mas.
> 
> It's been too cold to do anything with and/or I just did not feel like fucking with it.
> 
> ...


Ya know, I've thought about doing that a dozen times but was always worried about bringing bugs in the house.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 21, 2018)

I think in a past life i was a Chinese Gardener named Wu Fuq...because after an hour spent bent over pruning, lst'ing, and super cropping, that's what i say when i stand up...quite loudly
and the veg tent needs the same....tomorrow....maybe 
damn, need a new liner pan


----------



## 757growin (Feb 21, 2018)

Got my Christmas tree saplings. Planted 200. Only 800 more to go!


----------



## 757growin (Feb 21, 2018)

And some agave for next week.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 21, 2018)

757growin said:


> Got my Christmas tree saplings. Planted 200. Only 800 more to go!
> View attachment 4093745


planted a lot of those as a boyscout in minn. our leader would volunteer us at least once a month to do stuff like that
as i recall we had a unit that you just rammed into the ground, like a dibble with a tubular blade, twisted, and pulled out a perfect sized plug to drop the seedling into


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 21, 2018)

I cooked duck breast for dinner. I've cooked it a dozen times, or so, and I can't get it right. I've started both with cold duck and room temperature. I've started with a cold pan, hot pan, in between. Finished it in the oven and on the burner. Combinations of those. It's either crispy and over cooked or fatty, but cooked well. I want crispy and cooked well, Damnit! It's never taken me this long to figure out how to cook something. It's annoying.


----------



## dstroy (Feb 21, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I cooked duck breast for dinner. I've cooked it a dozen times, or so, and I can't get it right. I've started both with cold duck and room temperature. I've started with a cold pan, hot pan, in between. Finished it in the oven and on the burner. Combinations of those. It's either crispy and over cooked or fatty, but cooked well. I want crispy and cooked well, Damnit! It's never taken me this long to figure out how to cook something. It's annoying.







Gordon Ramsay knows what’s up.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 21, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Gordon Ramsay knows what’s up.


Yeah, I've watched that. I get the concept, just can't nail it down. It's hard to find, otherwise I'd be eating it a couple times a week and have it figured out by now.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Feb 21, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I cooked duck breast for dinner. I've cooked it a dozen times, or so, and I can't get it right. I've started both with cold duck and room temperature. I've started with a cold pan, hot pan, in between. Finished it in the oven and on the burner. Combinations of those. It's either crispy and over cooked or fatty, but cooked well. I want crispy and cooked well, Damnit! It's never taken me this long to figure out how to cook something. It's annoying.


Some of the folks in this thread may have some thoughts on that:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/whats-for-dinner-tonight.590992/page-458#post-14083278


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 21, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Some of the folks in this thread may have some thoughts on that:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/whats-for-dinner-tonight.590992/page-458#post-14083278


what time is it?


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 21, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> I think in a past life i was a Chinese Gardener named Wu Fuq...because after an hour spent bent over pruning, lst'ing, and super cropping, that's what i say when i stand up...quite loudlyView attachment 4093732
> and the veg tent needs the same....tomorrow....maybe View attachment 4093733
> damn, need a new liner pan


I needed a name for the new green house .... Wu Fuq it is .....TY


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 21, 2018)

Post partum must be hell


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 21, 2018)

I usually enjoy catching up in the Accomplish thread.......((Sigh))


Guess I'l get the monsters into bed and check back in later

If not, good night and.....











*PENIS!!!!!!*


----------



## ANC (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## dstroy (Feb 22, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Yeah, I've watched that. I get the concept, just can't nail it down. It's hard to find, otherwise I'd be eating it a couple times a week and have it figured out by now.


His videos helped me a lot, I’m fairly clueless in the kitchen except for one pot stuff or the crockpot.


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 22, 2018)

These both came in the mail recently.
 
I hope my buddy wants to put in for elk. I'll do a hike in crew on the trail, maybe a base camp, the base camp trail crews are basically catered camping but you gotta work for it, the hike in ones are pure enjoyment


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 22, 2018)

Just got our Draw results back & I'm such a loser this year - nothing, 8 tags applied for but the one I really wanted was the Trophy Dall Sheep one.

Fck - don't know how many more trips up these steep mountains these leg's will do, but I'll do it until I collapse - it's genetic I think. Dad was the same.


----------



## see4 (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## see4 (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## see4 (Feb 23, 2018)

iPhone X camera is ok, but the software behind it that allows you to take "portrait" pictures is a bit flawed. not very impressed.

but, those nugs are frosty as fuck for being only 2 weeks into flower.

I grow good pot. And my super tiny penis is fucking huge.


----------



## thump easy (Feb 23, 2018)

Humming Bird and beez and more chem tech and just got a few other books i love books just trying to make time to read them. Thump Alchemy!!!!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 23, 2018)

I was up until 1am tending the girls. WoKe up at 6am, fed the cats, worked out, made eggs, sausage and waffles. Now I'm just waiting for a friend to show up so I can change all the shocks on thier car. Fun day.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 23, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I was up until 1am tending the girls. WoKe up at 6am, fed the cats, worked out, made eggs, sausage and waffles. Now I'm just waiting for a friend to show up so I can change all the shocks on thier car. Fun day.


This early she must be good looking cause it's cold and dark here!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 23, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I was up until 1am tending the girls. WoKe up at 6am, fed the cats, worked out, made eggs, sausage and waffles. Now I'm just waiting for a friend to show up so I can change all the shocks on thier car. Fun day.


Just say no to meff...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 23, 2018)

we had to have some work done a while back, the parking lot developed a sinkhole. theres a creek that runs down the mountain, that goes into a culvert a couple of blocks up the street, and comes back out just past our property. the city didn't install it right, so it leaked, and got progressively worse, till it just opened up a hole about 10 foot "square". we had to pay to have it fixed, because we live in a cheap ass city run by bitches. so there's big chunks of culvert laying next to our dumpster, and now someones dumped off a whole set of tires, which the city refuses to deal with. so i have to load all that shit into my truck and drive it to the dump today.....after i clean out the back of the truck....
fucking city better remember there's elections here, too....


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I was up until 1am tending the girls. WoKe up at 6am, fed the cats, worked out, made eggs, sausage and waffles. Now I'm just waiting for a friend to show up so I can change all the shocks on thier car. Fun day.


Lucky you! At least you know what you are doing. Today is a solid day of diagnosing, which translates to crawling through the engine compartment like a snake hunting for electrical issues in a 30 model y/o car. My back is going to be screeching, matter of fact it already is bitching.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2018)

see4 said:


> View attachment 4094579


A little N might help with that yellowing  What a gorgeous girl, nice job and ++ rep.


----------



## 420God (Feb 23, 2018)

Birthday is starting out a little rough. Just had to chase half my herd back into the pasture. Freezing rain/ice weighed down the fence line enough the cows walked right out while I was getting silage to the calves.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 23, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Lucky you! At least you know what you are doing. Today is a solid day of diagnosing, which translates to crawling through the engine compartment like a snake hunting for electrical issues in a 30 model y/o car. My back is going to be screeching, matter of fact it already is bitching.



I sure do love a girl with power tools and grease under her nails.. rrrrh

Hope you find the issues, what's up with it anyway


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I sure do love a girl with power tools and grease under her nails.. rrrrh
> 
> Hope you find the issues, what's up with it anyway


30 years old, most of them in 10% humidity and 110+. Wire insulation is flaking off. I need a new wiring harness.


----------



## see4 (Feb 23, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> A little N might help with that yellowing  What a gorgeous girl, nice job and ++ rep.


Thanks! Though it may just be bad lighting, the leaves are solid green. Im actually hoping that N starts to tail off during the last month of flowering. I much prefer the taste profile of buds when there is less N at the end. Though I still have 5-6 weeks to go.

Her sister will be having babies. Many many Querkle babies.

And hopefully in the next month the night temps stay low, we may get to see some purpling.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 23, 2018)

see4 said:


> Thanks! Though it may just be bad lighting, the leaves are solid green. Im actually hoping that N starts to tail off during the last month of flowering. I much prefer the taste profile of buds when there is less N at the end. Though I still have 5-6 weeks to go.
> 
> Her sister will be having babies. Many many Querkle babies.
> 
> And hopefully in the next month the night temps stay low, we may get to see some purpling.


and some bulbousing


----------



## see4 (Feb 23, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> and some bulbousing


haha! I knew one of you guys/gals was going to say that!


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 23, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Lucky you! At least you know what you are doing. Today is a solid day of diagnosing, which translates to crawling through the engine compartment like a snake hunting for electrical issues in a 30 model y/o car. My back is going to be screeching, matter of fact it already is bitching.


I am dreading this too, 97 Tahoe throwing a vacuum emissions control code, thought It was as hose on the vac purge cylinder (don't know if that's right term even but the big plastic canister on fuel return line) that a squirrel or some other rodentia chewed through.

Going to have to fix it or at least "fix it" so I can pass emissions. I only have 2 months!


----------



## see4 (Feb 23, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> I am dreading this too, 97 Tahoe throwing a vacuum emissions control code, thought It was as hose on the vac purge cylinder (don't know if that's right term even but the big plastic canister on fuel return line) that a squirrel or some other rodentia chewed through.
> 
> Going to have to fix it or at least "fix it" so I can pass emissions. I only have 2 months!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 23, 2018)

frickin bureaucratic bullshit....our dump doesn't take tires at all, there are 4 sites around the county, at businesses. the only one within 25 miles is full right now, have to call them weekly till the state comes to pick up the two trailers they have and drop off two more. i hate people that throw shit out along the road, but i'm beginning to see how they're tempted


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 23, 2018)

see4 said:


> Thanks! Though it may just be bad lighting, the leaves are solid green. Im actually hoping that N starts to tail off during the last month of flowering. I much prefer the taste profile of buds when there is less N at the end. Though I still have 5-6 weeks to go.
> 
> Her sister will be having babies. Many many Querkle babies.
> 
> *And hopefully in the next month the night temps stay low, we may get to see some purpling*.


 On the baby????!!!


----------



## Bareback (Feb 23, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> I am dreading this too, 97 Tahoe throwing a vacuum emissions control code, thought It was as hose on the vac purge cylinder (don't know if that's right term even but the big plastic canister on fuel return line) that a squirrel or some other rodentia chewed through.
> 
> Going to have to fix it or at least "fix it" so I can pass emissions. I only have 2 months!


Hahaha, fucken rats chewed through two plastic hoses on my wife's matrix, one of them is only sold with a new gas tank...$609.00 & $35.00 for the other one. I think I'm going to try and get one at a juke yard.

Good luck..... ohh and don't look for the leak with a lighter... just saying.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 23, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Hahaha, fucken rats chewed through two plastic hoses on my wife's matrix, one of them is only sold with a new gas tank...$609.00 & $35.00 for the other one. I think I'm going to try and get one at a juke yard.
> 
> Good luck..... ohh and don't look for the leak with a lighter... just saying.


Back when I putzed around with vehicles we would use a can of starting fluid to find vac leaks.
Very brief squirts around suspected areas - if the engine picks up RPM . . .

~Bingo~


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Back when I putzed around with vehicles we would use a can of starting fluid to find vac leaks.
> Very brief squirts around suspected areas - if the engine picks up RPM . . .
> 
> ~Bingo~
> ...


Smoke is cheaper  and a great excuse to light one up.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 23, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Smoke is cheaper  and a great excuse to light one up.


Depends on the engine configuration - I was a V8 guy & the fan blast's so much turbulent air across the engine I would think it would be tough to work with smoke.


----------



## see4 (Feb 23, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> On the baby????!!!


not gunna lie, that sort of thing scares me. my girl and i are always watching over her for that sort of thing. ill stop worrying about that when she's a few months old...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 23, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Back when I putzed around with vehicles we would use a can of starting fluid to find vac leaks.
> Very brief squirts around suspected areas - if the engine picks up RPM . . .
> 
> ~Bingo~
> ...


Propane torches work also. Turn on the propane, don't light it..., and point the tip around flanges and gaskets. Slip a length of rubber hose on the torch for hard to reach areas.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 23, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Lucky you! At least you know what you are doing. Today is a solid day of diagnosing, which translates to crawling through the engine compartment like a snake hunting for electrical issues in a 30 model y/o car. My back is going to be screeching, matter of fact it already is bitching.


Pfft.. It's an 80s car, no problem. What's it got like a dozen wires.



curious2garden said:


> 30 years old, most of them in 10% humidity and 110+. Wire insulation is flaking off. I need a new wiring harness.


Ron Francis and Painless Wiring are 2 companies specializing in reproduction harnesses. I believe they'll do custom harnesses if you send them an old one.

Fog your motor and undercarriage with a can or 2 of wd40 once a year or every other year. It'll help replenish some of the lost oils in plastics and slow the deterioration. Wipe down any exterior, unpainted, plastics also. Do this to a cold motor that can sit overnight, at least, and expect it to smoke a little the next day until it burns any excess off.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 23, 2018)

see4 said:


> not gunna lie, that sort of thing scares me. my girl and i are always watching over her for that sort of thing. ill stop worrying about that when she's a few months old...


Ohhhhhh the agonizing fear! Do they still make you watch videos and sign SIDS papers and freak you all out?

This is funny…






The crowd fucking sucks though. He's really funny.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 23, 2018)

So I changed out 4 struts that didn't need to be changed. This is what I get for agreeing to do work, based off someone else's diagnosis, and explained to me by people that don't know cars. It did need the one bushing the guy said, which woulda been obvious to anyone with at least one half good eye. What it actually needs is both rear wheel bearing and hub assemblies. It shoulda only cost her $400 or so, now its gonna be close to $900 when it's all said and done. Meh, I got a new tool out of it.


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 23, 2018)

see4 said:


> not gunna lie, that sort of thing scares me. my girl and i are always watching over her for that sort of thing. ill stop worrying about that when she's a few months old...


Or 16 or 18 years.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 23, 2018)

Put in a patio in the rain today. I was a few blocks short for all my cuts so no pics. I'll snap some when i finish her up.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Feb 23, 2018)

Smoked multiple bowls of strains, went to Starbux uber baked and got a triple mocha. Put a total mind fuck on a telemarketer with a phony credit card number because they interrupted my video game. He cussed me out and i told him to go back to Bombay. Went to a taqueria. Hammered back some tacos and dos equis. Took a nap.


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 23, 2018)

4 suggestions, 3 good ones (sorry @see4 ) and I didnt even give the code, I think it was P0149. If it warms up this weekend I'll confirm. Gotta help a buddy evict some deadbeat tennants tomorrow though, dont know why they even decided to lease to them all kinds of red flags, oh well.


----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 23, 2018)

been trimming since this morning. 4 more plants to go. probably save the rest for after work tomorrow. eating some lobster and clams then chilling and watching dexter for a bit.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 23, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> So I changed out 4 struts that didn't need to be changed. This is what I get for agreeing to do work, based off someone else's diagnosis, and explained to me by people that don't know cars. It did need the one bushing the guy said, which woulda been obvious to anyone with at least one half good eye. What it actually needs is both rear wheel bearing and hub assemblies. It shoulda only cost her $400 or so, now its gonna be close to $900 when it's all said and done. Meh, I got a new tool out of it.


yeah, but did she get a new tool out of it?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 23, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Then that's every POTUS in history, and every future one, for they're ALL up to something and ignoring that does nobody any good.
> 
> As I say, there was a choice between two evils and I'd rather have the one that didn't need to rig an election to be selected as candidate, as far as we know, over the one who did and then started blaming everyone else for them being caught up to the elbows in shenanigans. Would have personally rather have seen a different Republican candidate, but them's the breaks.
> 
> Anyway, I got out of bed today without a hangover and with my blood sugar in order, which is an achievement considering how much prime Belgian beer went down yesterday because I hardly drink nowadays


Lol. Just stop dude. Take it to politics. Trump is crooked as hell. His ties to laundering Russian mob money goes back twenty years.

It shouldn't be that we have to choose between the lesser evil. Everyone says that and just lets the cycle continue. 

Anyways, keep it to politics. If need be start a thread about how much you like trump.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Feb 23, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Lol. Just stop dude. Take it to politics. Trump is crooked as hell. His ties to laundering Russian mob money goes back twenty years.
> 
> It shouldn't be that we have to choose between the lesser evil. Everyone says that and just lets the cycle continue.
> 
> Anyways, keep it to politics. If need be start a thread about how much you like trump.


https://www.rollitup.org/f/politics.47/


----------



## ANC (Feb 23, 2018)

Picked up a stomach bug, been shitvommiting all night.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 23, 2018)

As you guys know its that time of year. Ill be busy. Getting the garden ready and all the other spring projects. 

I just started building a building I can put a stepside ford in and restore.

Oh. I've been playing fallout 4 enhanced 4k hd edition on xbox one x and its awesome. I've been wanting to play it for a while now.

I was worried when I downloaded it because some people on the internet said it was choppy and a strain for the xbox one to run. Its running smooth. I guess they patched it.


----------



## ANC (Feb 24, 2018)

I enjoyed the first one... my shit is too old on account of being a poors.

It rained nicely last night and is still overcast and cool. It is like 77 degrees. I need a warmer top.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 24, 2018)

ANC said:


> Picked up a stomach bug, been shitvommiting all night.


yet another case of why we need a "that sucks for you" button...just don't feel right "liking" a post of someone saying they were up all night being ill


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2018)

ANC said:


> Picked up a stomach bug, been shitvommiting all night.


 It took about two months getting to you from the American West.

I imagine in two months the improved, Africanized virus will return here with just enough genetic difference to re-infect us survivors of the first round. You really shouldn't volunteer for pathogen breeding programs like that.


----------



## ANC (Feb 24, 2018)

I got so bad I had to prop my back up against the wall as my kidneys would hurt every time I heaved...
Let's just say I lost lots of fluids....I'm just tired today. And thirsty


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 24, 2018)

I did a few dabs earlier when I first got up, then i went back to bed. Wake and bake at 11, shower, breakfast then a bowl. That's it. I don't think it's going to be an very productive day.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I did a few dabs earlier when I first got up, then i went back to bed. Wake and bake at 11, shower, breakfast then a bowl. That's it. I don't think it's going to be an very productive day.


Yesterday I got out of auto maintenance because I had to chop. It suddenly became urgent that I chop LOL


----------



## ANC (Feb 24, 2018)

Got a fire going, got to feed the family you know.
It will be a lamb chop treat, maybe I'll feel like eating tomorrow, then I at least have something to look forward too.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 24, 2018)

felt like making something, and needed a new holster for my old revolver, still had it in the cheap black nylon one that came with it. 
so i made one...no, i'm not left handed, its for behind the back on the right side.   
nice to be able to make some of my own stuff, i'm hardly ever happy with commercially available products. i'm about to replace those black pach grips with hand carved burled oak, fitted to my hand


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> felt like making something, and needed a new holster for my old revolver, still had it in the cheap black nylon one that came with it.
> so i made one...no, i'm not left handed, its for behind the back on the right side.View attachment 4095420 View attachment 4095421 View attachment 4095422
> nice to be able to make some of my own stuff, i'm hardly ever happy with commercially available products. i'm about to replace those black pach grips with hand carved burled oak, fitted to my hand


Nice


----------



## ANC (Feb 24, 2018)

Now you just need to find someone to shoot.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 24, 2018)

ANC said:


> Now you just need to find someone to shoot.


i don't go looking, but if they decide to open my door, i'll be happy to oblige them


----------



## see4 (Feb 24, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> frickin bureaucratic bullshit....our dump doesn't take tires at all, there are 4 sites around the county, at businesses. the only one within 25 miles is full right now, have to call them weekly till the state comes to pick up the two trailers they have and drop off two more. i hate people that throw shit out along the road, but i'm beginning to see how they're tempted


depending on where you live in the country, you'd likely be better off putting them on craigslist for free. lots of hippies take them to build houses and shit.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 24, 2018)

see4 said:


> depending on where you live in the country, you'd likely be better off putting them on craigslist for free. lots of hippies take them to build houses and shit.


not a bad idea, may try that


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 24, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> not a bad idea, may try that


Mention in uses that they make great melon/squash grow beds


----------



## neosapien (Feb 24, 2018)

My dad's one of those hippies. He made a dragon.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 24, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> felt like making something, and needed a new holster for my old revolver, still had it in the cheap black nylon one that came with it.
> so i made one...no, i'm not left handed, its for behind the back on the right side.View attachment 4095420 View attachment 4095421 View attachment 4095422
> nice to be able to make some of my own stuff, i'm hardly ever happy with commercially available products. i'm about to replace those black pach grips with hand carved burled oak, fitted to my hand


Very cool, I especially like the Ram.
S&W 696?


----------



## lokie (Feb 24, 2018)

I went to see a rabbit herder today.

1/2 a day, 100 miles round trip and all I have to show for it is 500 LB of






Already started the organic compost bin. Peat, perlite and rabbit poop.
Now I'm waiting on Amazon to deliver the amendments to complete the mix.

It felt odd. I'm usually doling out the shit, not the one taking it.

The things I do for love.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 24, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Very cool, I especially like the Ram.
> S&W 696?


nope, just an old sportarms, but it's one of those special things you find that just fit you, it sits just right in my hand and i can squeeze off 4 inch groups at 25 yards all day long


----------



## Drowning-Man (Feb 24, 2018)

lokie said:


> With that shirt and this hat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but once I got to jail the gaurds would remove it for my photo op. But they thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 24, 2018)

The wife and kid are at the mall. Decided I'd get real high and burn some documents.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 24, 2018)

that's where "documents" belong...


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2018)

neosapien said:


> The wife and kid are at the mall. Decided I'd get real high and burn some documents.
> 
> View attachment 4095588


You documented the burn ... love the symmetry


----------



## Drowning-Man (Feb 24, 2018)

Proved my street smarts Trump's my dumbass roommates college smarts, now he's in a cage and I'm not. Fucking warned him lol. The red and blue lights come on, the cockroaches scatter, and Waldo Emerges from hiding to reap his reward


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 24, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> Proved my street smarts Trump's my dumbass roommates college smarts, now he's in a cage and I'm not. Fucking warned him lol. The red and blue lights come on, the cockroaches scatter, and Waldo Emerges from hiding to reap his reward
> View attachment 4095674 View attachment 4095677 View attachment 4095679 View attachment 4095680 View attachment 4095681


whut hoppen?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 24, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> Proved my street smarts Trump's my dumbass roommates college smarts, now he's in a cage and I'm not. Fucking warned him lol. The red and blue lights come on, the cockroaches scatter, and Waldo Emerges from hiding to reap his reward


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 24, 2018)

see4 said:


> depending on where you live in the country, you'd likely be better off putting them on craigslist for free. lots of hippies take them to build houses and shit.


If done right the house will heat and cool itself. Its not like the tires are exposed. You cover them with stucco or mud.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 24, 2018)

lokie said:


> I went to see a rabbit herder today.
> 
> 1/2 a day, 100 miles round trip and all I have to show for it is 500 LB of
> 
> ...


Rabbit poop is good to go fresh. Its gold.


----------



## ebgood (Feb 24, 2018)

Helped mom in law move. Thats enough for a saturday


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 24, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> whut hoppen?


Sounds like his roommate got arrested so DM is raiding the stash of weed & booze. 
A true friend...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 24, 2018)

ebgood said:


> Helped mom in law move. Thats enough for a saturday


You are a saint!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 24, 2018)

neosapien said:


> My dad's one of those hippies. He made a dragon.
> 
> View attachment 4095518


Loch Ness?


----------



## ebgood (Feb 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> You are a saint!


I sooo didnt mind. Helped her help me


----------



## ANC (Feb 24, 2018)

Loch Mess


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 24, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> Proved my street smarts Trump's my dumbass roommates college smarts, now he's in a cage and I'm not. Fucking warned him lol. The red and blue lights come on, the cockroaches scatter, and Waldo Emerges from hiding to reap his reward
> View attachment 4095674 View attachment 4095677 View attachment 4095679 View attachment 4095680 View attachment 4095681


why are you weighing tabacco?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 24, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> why are you weighing tabacco?


I was thinking the same thing! Tobacco or that fake weed.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Loch Ness?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sounds like his roommate got arrested so DM is raiding the stash of weed & booze.
> A true friend...


that don't look like weed to me, looks like shrooms..
or something....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 24, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4095689


where'd you find a picture of gabriel iglesias as a kid?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Feb 24, 2018)

God damn cops don't give up! They came back and took my other roommate! But I'm a fucking ninja. Fucking CSPS SS Nazi fucks!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 24, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> God damn cops don't give up! They came back and took my other roommate! But I'm a fucking ninja. Fucking CSPS SS Nazi fucks!
> View attachment 4095734


Let me guess, they were slinging eighths?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Feb 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I was thinking the same thing! Tobacco or that fake weed.


Naw it's from more than a dozen half smoked blunts. I fucking spent 3 hours cleaning up there disaster. When the fucking roaches scattered they left there drugs and alcohol were it lyed. Over a hundred random fuckers. The cops could smell the weed from 3 blocks away. I collected over 8 grams of dro, 1 1/2 bottles of wisky, and a cases of beer. As well as a scale, a torch, a dab rig, and a grinder. My stuped roommate posted our address for party on Snapchat then they posted our address on some public party site. I fucking kept telling them, mostly 18 year olds with fake ids, that cspd are fuck Nazis and will bust in no warrant, but nobody listens to me. Been partying since before I had hair on my nuts. I fucking know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Feb 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sounds like his roommate got arrested so DM is raiding the stash of weed & booze.
> A true friend...


What Friends. I didn't know even one of those fuckers. You fucking leave a jail sentence scattered all over my fucking Casa I'm gonna do something about. I knew the cops would return so I made last night Disappear.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 24, 2018)

I found this bad as gif.


Drowning-Man said:


> Naw it's from more than a dozen half smoked blunts. I fucking spent 3 hours cleaning up there disaster. When the fucking roaches scattered they left there drugs and alcohol were it lyed. Over a hundred random fuckers. The cops could smell the weed from 3 blocks away. I collected over 8 grams of dro, 1 1/2 bottles of wisky, and a cases of beer. As well as a scale, a torch, a dab rig, and a grinder. My stuped roommate posted our address for party on Snapchat then they posted our address on some public party site. I fucking kept telling them, mostly 18 year olds with fake ids, that cspd are fuck Nazis and will bust in no warrant, but nobody listens to me. Been partying since before I had hair on my nuts. I fucking know what I'm talking about.


Bro, you sound stupid as fuck. How do you know the weed you found was grown hydroponically?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Feb 24, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I found this bad as gif.View attachment 4095740
> 
> Bro, you sound stupid as fuck. How do you know the weed you found was grown hydroponically?


Dro is slang for high quality home grown, most of it from Colorado. My friend gets his from Oregon. You legal staties and your technicalities and proper pronouns lol. We still have to get our shit from street dealers so we still use street slang. Except when I get bud or dabs from my friend, Proper Oregon medical with proper pedigree


----------



## Drowning-Man (Feb 24, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I found this bad as gif.View attachment 4095740
> 
> Bro, you sound stupid as fuck. How do you know the weed you found was grown hydroponically?


----------



## lokie (Feb 24, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> Naw it's from more than a dozen half smoked blunts. I fucking spent 3 hours cleaning up there disaster. When the fucking roaches scattered they left there drugs and alcohol were it lyed. Over a hundred random fuckers. The cops could smell the weed from 3 blocks away. I collected over 8 grams of dro, 1 1/2 bottles of wisky, and a cases of beer. As well as a scale, a torch, a dab rig, and a grinder. My stuped roommate posted our address for party on Snapchat then they posted our address on some public party site. I fucking kept telling them, mostly 18 year olds with fake ids, that cspd are fuck Nazis and will bust in no warrant, but nobody listens to me. Been partying since before I had hair on my nuts. I fucking know what I'm talking about.


Maybe I was or maybe I wasn't the creepy old dude in the background. 

I expect my dab rig back.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 25, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> Naw it's from more than a dozen half smoked blunts. I fucking spent 3 hours cleaning up there disaster. When the fucking roaches scattered they left there drugs and alcohol were it lyed. Over a hundred random fuckers. The cops could smell the weed from 3 blocks away. I collected over 8 grams of dro, 1 1/2 bottles of wisky, and a cases of beer. As well as a scale, a torch, a dab rig, and a grinder. My stuped roommate *posted our address for party on Snapchat* then they posted our address on some public party site. I fucking kept telling them, mostly 18 year olds with fake ids, that cspd are fuck Nazis and will bust in no warrant, but nobody listens to me. Been partying since before I had hair on my nuts. I fucking know what I'm talking about.


Yet here you are laughing at the cops while posting your IP on an NSA owned site  Are you still gainfully employed choking chickens?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Yet here you are laughing at the cops while posting your IP on an NSA owned site  Are you still gainfully employed choking chickens?


 He's still the Mastur


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 25, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> Proved my street smarts Trump's my dumbass roommates college smarts, now he's in a cage and I'm not. Fucking warned him lol. The red and blue lights come on, the cockroaches scatter, and Waldo Emerges from hiding to reap his reward
> View attachment 4095674 View attachment 4095677 View attachment 4095679 View attachment 4095680 View attachment 4095681


Is that the guts of a blunt wrap your weighing?


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 25, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I found this bad as gif.View attachment 4095740
> 
> Bro, you sound stupid as fuck. How do you know the weed you found was grown hydroponically?


Il pray for him


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 25, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> Dro is slang for high quality home grown, most of it from Colorado. My friend gets his from Oregon. You legal staties and your technicalities and proper pronouns lol. We still have to get our shit from street dealers so we still use street slang. Except when I get bud or dabs from my friend, Proper Oregon medical with proper pedigree


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)

I smoked like 5 fat joints and had coffee


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 25, 2018)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> I smoked like 5 fat joints and had coffee


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4096166


Now vomited lol


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)

I feel cheated cuz I can’t post his pics but I see others can? That’s weird


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)

Working on 6 joints now to clear my mind of that image


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 25, 2018)

I already shared this...but ...u know


----------



## ANC (Feb 25, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4096166


How can you be this fat yet have no arse?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 25, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4096166


Ahhh so they were one and the same. I wondered how that came out.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 25, 2018)

ANC said:


> How can you be this fat yet have no arse?


it's an american white guy thing...diminished gluteal syndromehttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1DGmQUCTNA


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 25, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4096178
> 
> I already shared this...but ...u know


it disturbs me that that is a real thing.....


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 25, 2018)

today was a good day


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 25, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> today was a good dayView attachment 4096260


I skated one time as a kid. It was for a school trip. I remember my ball hurting so bad I thought for sure I was dying. I also almost killed myself on the bunny hill learning to snowboard. I don't play with ice anymore.....lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 25, 2018)

Put in a new tach and a steering cable. The new 9.9 high thrust kicker arrives tuesday at the shop. Almost ready


----------



## neosapien (Feb 25, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> today was a good dayView attachment 4096260


Were they out of hockey skates, or are you actually female? Lol. Just fucking with ya. Those look like the same exact rental skates that they have at my local rink. I was able to take my daughter out a handful of times this season. Ice skating is very nostalgic for me. Reminds me of being 15 again. The schwag, the schnapps, the handjobs and the fingerbanging.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 25, 2018)

Can't find the original tach anywhere. The fucking thing is only 13 yrs old. Obsolete! Had to settle with a replacement for 75 bucks. The original can be fixed but it's 15 for shipping and 100 to fix  what a fucking joke!
This is the original. Prob still gonna fork out the money to have it fixed because I'm like that.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 25, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Were they out of hockey skates, or are you actually female? Lol. Just fucking with ya. Those look like the same exact rental skates that they have at my local rink. I was able to take my daughter out a handful of times this season. Ice skating is very nostalgic for me. Reminds me of being 15 again. The schwag, the schnapps, the handjobs and the fingerbanging.


lol. I WAS jealous of those cool dads, today.
Even if I had hockey skates, I'm sure I'd still look like bambi out there!

Also, I must thank you for the rush of memories and scents that your reply brought on. 
Ahhhhhh, the fingerbanging.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 25, 2018)

ANC said:


> How can you be this fat yet have no arse?


Hot steamy prison sex I heard


----------



## neosapien (Feb 25, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> lol. I WAS jealous of those cool dads, today.
> Even if I had hockey skates, I'm sure I'd still look like bambi out there!
> 
> Also, I must thank you for the rush of memories and scents that your reply brought on.
> Ahhhhhh, the fingerbanging.



I actually did a good bit of skating in my youth in between all the fingerbanging. I've had these for almost 20 years. I was at a Dicks last year and was gonna buy new ones at the spur of the moment but the $150ish price tag of equal caliber quickly reversed the outcome for me. I think these were $70 back then. The price of skates really went up. Price of fingerbanging too!


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 25, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I actually did a good bit of skating in my youth in between all the fingerbanging. I've had these for almost 20 years. I was at a Dicks last year and was gonna buy new ones at the spur of the moment but the $150ish price tag of equal caliber quickly reversed the outcome for me. I think these were $70 back then. The price of skates really went up. Price of fingerbanging too!


My daughter took skating lessons at the very same place that Kristi Yamaguchi practiced at. After around 3 yrs my daughter had enough and didn't want to anymore, thank god.
My kids mom danced professionally, royal academy of dance, and ice skated. 
We thought it was fitting to have our kid aspire to be an Olympic skater. Fucking shit's expensive as fuck man!


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 25, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> My daughter took skating lessons at the very same place that Kristi Yamaguchi practiced at. After around 3 yrs my daughter had enough and didn't want to anymore, thank god.
> My kids mom danced professionally, royal academy of dance, and ice skated.
> We thought it was fitting to have our kid aspire to be an Olympic skater. Fucking shit's expensive as fuck man!


Well her dad is an Olympic grower


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 25, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Well her dad is an Olympic grower



By us having our kid, it totally fucked up her dancing career 

I'd say it was way worth it. She's still a dick to me because of it.

I wanted nothing more than to open up a studio for her to teach, but that never happened. I go down as fucking up her life lol.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 25, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> By us having our kid, it totally fucked up her dancing career
> 
> I'd say it was way worth it. Her mom is still a dick to me because of it.
> 
> I wanted nothing more than to open up a studio for her to teach, but that never happened. I go down as fucking up her life lol.


Of course it was your fault


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 25, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Of course it was your fault


Jerryb, you 44 now like me huh?


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 25, 2018)

Aeroknow73 here


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 25, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Jerryb, you 44 now like me huh?


Just turned 45 last Wednesday..


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 25, 2018)

O


jerryb73 said:


> Just turned 45 last Wednesday..


oh shit. Makes sense. Lol

I'm October 73.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 25, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Aeroknow73 here


Lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 25, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol


Were you class of '91 like me? I was the youngest. Fucking sucked. 17 yr old senior


----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 26, 2018)

heading out to do some ice fishing. may be the last time I get a chance before the ice is to thin. have a good day everyone.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 26, 2018)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> Now vomited lol


It was good coffee too


----------



## Bareback (Feb 26, 2018)

So yesterday me, the wife and daughter went to the aquarium, at the aquarium they had a dolphin show. Well my wife absolutely loves dolphins and after the show she wants to talk to one of the trainers, so this guy is standing on a wall about 7' above us and she is taking to him and I say " Hey is the water cold " ( because he is wearing a wet suit and ya can see his little package is being shy ) and the wife gets all pissed off and starts acting like I'm an asshole. But all I was trying to do was ingage in conversation but she could only see the negative side of things.

My daughter didn't make it any better by laughing like a goofball.


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 26, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Were you class of '91 like me? I was the youngest. Fucking sucked. 17 yr old senior





jerryb73 said:


> Lol


Old fucks

Ssgrower74's Lunch


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 26, 2018)

Anyone else not seeing pics, today?


----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 26, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Anyone else not seeing pics, today?


yup sometimes I do but mostly blank


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 26, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Anyone else not seeing pics, today?


Loading very slow, if at all


----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 26, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Loading very slow, if at all


Yeah the whole site is loading slow for me. maybe heading for a crash again.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 26, 2018)

Slow for me too - fingers crossed for no crash.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 26, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Slow for me too - fingers crossed for no crash.


It will crash, it's inevitable. The data base needs compacting, etc. RIU doesn't do standard maintenance.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 26, 2018)

I've been working on the death mobile for the past few days. I got the radiator mount along with part of the body of the RV donor cut out and it lines up with the 55's front like they were made to go together. I've been getting the body all lined up and I'm going to be dropping it off of the RV mounts that held the house part on to the E350 frame. I thought I needed the height but I'll have about 5 inches to spare after I drop it down.

Then I need to buy some square tubing to attach the front part of the front fenders to the frame its self and bolt the radiator to the the inner fender wells and the top fender bracket that runs cross ways and where the hood latches. Coming together a lot easier than planned other than all the Sawz-alling I had to do.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## SSGrower (Feb 27, 2018)

Breakfast is Sourdough waffels, sorry just got kitchen remodeled, been without for 4 months.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 27, 2018)

where's mine?


----------



## dangledo (Feb 27, 2018)

Waffles are my weakness

Crunchy, sweet, chewy waffles

I'd fuck up a whole mess of them right now


----------



## ANC (Feb 27, 2018)

Fixed the sink. somehow the elbow thingy got out of the pipe that goes through the wall. Had to replace the fucking thing with the holes in, where the water runs out of the sink, as well as the stupid failed rubber seal that kaked. Was more effort than I felt like. At least the dishwasher can run again.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 27, 2018)

ANC said:


> Fixed the sink. somehow the elbow thingy got out of the pipe that goes through the wall. Had to replace the fucking thing with the holes in, where the water runs out of the sink, as well as the stupid failed rubber seal that kaked. Was more effort than I felt like. At least the dishwasher can run again.


You should have called @srh88


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 27, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> You should have called @srh88


I don't know, it sounds like he knows what he's talking about - all the technical plumbing terms are there.


----------



## dstroy (Feb 27, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Put in a new tach and a steering cable. The new 9.9 high thrust kicker arrives tuesday at the shop. Almost ready
> View attachment 4096287


Hope you catch some nice fish dude


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 27, 2018)

I'm going to have to figure out how to fix my furnace because it doesn't work. The OK light just blinks four times, pauses, then does it again. 
If I call someone, I'm going to have to move all my weed plants out of the garage. I've already started a few trays of annuals for Mrs. Stool's garden which is a good excuse for the lights & grow stuff. 
The filters look pretty dirty, but I changed them 1/1 and they're supposed to last for six months...


----------



## neosapien (Feb 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm going to have to figure out how to fix my furnace because it doesn't work. The OK light just blinks four times, pauses, then does it again.
> If I call someone, I'm going to have to move all my weed plants out of the garage. I've already started a few trays of annuals for Mrs. Stool's garden which is a good excuse for the lights & grow stuff.
> The filters look pretty dirty, but I changed them 1/1 and they're supposed to last for six months...


The 4 blinks is probably a troubleshooting code. Google it and see what it says. Then report back here. All of us together are like an encyclopedia of knowledge. Even if I am surprised that I spelled encyclopedia correct the first time. And didn't switch the "d" and "g" in knowledge.


----------



## ANC (Feb 27, 2018)

At least I resisted ripping into the shit on Sunday night.
My wife phoned me to say that all the water ran out the sink onto the floor. I was at the shops.
I just told her to make a plan.... the few fucking minutes I get for myself on a weekend. Anyhow Yesterday's first round of repairs only fixed half of the problem (which wasn't broken before I started repairing shit).

p.s. If you can't fix it with a hammer, it is an electrical fault.


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 27, 2018)

neosapien said:


> The 4 blinks is probably a troubleshooting code. Google it and see what it says. Then report back here. All of us together are like an encyclopedia of knowledge. Even if I am surprised that I spelled encyclopedia correct the first time. And didn't switch the "d" and "g" in knowledge.


After google I come here to find whats what.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 27, 2018)

ANC said:


> At least I resisted ripping into the shit on Sunday night.
> My wife phoned me to say that all the water ran out the sink onto the floor. I was at the shops.
> I just told her to make a plan.... the few fucking minutes I get for myself on a weekend. Anyhow Yesterday's first round of repairs only fixed half of the problem (which wasn't broken before I started repairing shit).
> 
> p.s. If you can't fix it with a hammer, it is an electrical fault.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 27, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


Coors light?
smh...


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm going to have to figure out how to fix my furnace because it doesn't work. The OK light just blinks four times, pauses, then does it again.
> If I call someone, I'm going to have to move all my weed plants out of the garage. I've already started a few trays of annuals for Mrs. Stool's garden which is a good excuse for the lights & grow stuff.
> The filters look pretty dirty, but I changed them 1/1 and they're supposed to last for six months...


I'm no hvac guy, but I always start by removing the furnace flame sensor and cleaning with sandpaper.
I've saved a lot of money and stress with this little trick.
I also buy cheaper(not cheap) filters and replace more often, 3 months max. Good luck, pal!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 27, 2018)

Here's what I found about the light blinking 4 times (Rheem Criterion II):
---
4 Flashes 
Pressure switch fails to close. When the blower is turned on, the control insures it that the vacuum switch is closed before continuing with the ignition sequence. If it cannot force the switch to close by cycling the blower, it will indicate this failure.
(The vacuum switch may also fail or fault during main burner. If this happens, then you will get a flash code of four.)
If blower motor is operating at speed and there are no vacuum restrictions, a closed pressure switch will allow 120V power to pass between the red (inbound) wire and the blue (outbound) wire.
Blocked venting will be a primary cause of this failure. If venting is blocked, then there is no power thru the vacuum safety switch to the control module and pilot valve.
Venting over-temperature switch will be another cause of this failure.
Check for rubber vacuum hose. Verify motor is running. Verify PVC venting is free and clear or all obstructions. Verify termination vent is free and clear of all obstructions. Verify venting does not contain an excessive number of elbows.
Verify 120V at the #8 (blue wire) on the control. If no power, verify 120V at the blue wire on the vacuum switch. 
Verify vacuum safety switch is operating. Reset heater. Remove blue wire from
TECHNICAL SERVICE DEPARTMENT Technical Service Bulletin 1-800-432-8373
2 Inch PowerVent LED Indicator Explanations & Troubleshooting Table
Technical Competence, Product Confidence
Page 4 of 6
1610.DOC
LED Indicator Flash Explanation Reasoning Service Remedy vacuum switch and measure for 120V. If no 120V, then verify .75 inches w.c. with a magnahelic gauge. Replace vacuum switch.
Verify over-temp safety switch is not open (too hot). If 120V at the blue wire on the vacuum switch, but not at the #8 position of the control, then over-temp switch may be tripped. Cool switch to less than 1800.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 27, 2018)

If it's clogged filters I can just yank them out to test it. 
Should run fine w/no filters, right?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> If it's clogged filters I can just yank them out to test it.
> Should run fine w/no filters, right?


I would think so.
If it runs properly without them I'd immediately get some new ones in there.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> If it's clogged filters I can just yank them out to test it.
> Should run fine w/no filters, right?


Certainly not a bad idea to try a new filter. I know some furnaces have a safety switch that gets pressed when the filter is inserted so that they cant run without a filter and risk something from the intake going into the blower. 

One of the first up on Google bout that pressure switch...

Answered in 7 minutes by:
10/19/2011
HVAC Technician: airheatman
If you can look inside furnace on right hand side and give me complete model number (Ex: RGN07EAUER) I will pull a manual. The pressure switch is up near the vent inducer motor,It has a small orange








colored rubber hose attached between the switch and induced draft motor.Check that hose for cracks or blockage. We will go from there .Rheem uses a couple of different pressure switches.Should look like one of these:
Ask Your Own HVAC Question


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 27, 2018)

Chunky is in good hands; the motivated alpha stoners from RIU are on the job!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 27, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Chunky is in good hands; the motivated alpha stoners from RIU are on the job!


Yeah, these types of problems require intense focus and concentr . . . ~ Ooooh look, somebody brought in cookies!


----------



## dstroy (Feb 27, 2018)

Should I click on this?


----------



## ANC (Feb 27, 2018)

Nothing belongs in places you need vaseline to get into.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 27, 2018)

I accomplished not dying last night.
120 Kt gust's all night long & I was just waiting for one of our Giant trees decide to come inside the house and visit.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Hope you catch some nice fish dude


Right on, thx bro!

Dudes are catching 20,30,40lb stripers right now on the sac near by. I JUST got done doing shit to the boat to make it like i want, minus the kicker motor. Thing wont be in til April now . It's gonna rain and snow hard here for the next 4 days. After that, it's on. Can't wait.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2018)

These pesky things are eating all the salmon babies. They must die! Just kidding, i don't keep anything over 6-8lb myself.


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 27, 2018)

@Chunky Stool 

Got heat?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 27, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> @Chunky Stool
> 
> Got heat?


Nope. 
Got an appointment tomorrow @ 10 AM. 
I'll relocate my cash crop for the visitors and try to kill smell with ozone. 
Could be interesting...


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nope.
> Got an appointment tomorrow @ 10 AM.
> I'll relocate my cash crop for the visitors and try to kill smell with ozone.
> Could be interesting...


If you found the vaccum switch make sure all hoses are in good shape, not cracked or kinked, dunno if thats been coverd yet.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nope.
> Got an appointment tomorrow @ 10 AM.
> I'll relocate my cash crop for the visitors and try to kill smell with ozone.
> Could be interesting...


I always cook bacon (real slow) then end up with clean spots on my fingers from snacking between trimming.
The house is under neg pressure with the filter running 24hrs, but it's just insurance, I never know when two doors may be open at the same time.


----------



## 757growin (Feb 27, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Right on, thx bro!
> 
> Dudes are catching 20,30,40lb stripers right now on the sac near by. I JUST got done doing shit to the boat to make it like i want, minus the kicker motor. Thing wont be in til April now . It's gonna rain and snow hard here for the next 4 days. After that, it's on. Can't wait.


When do the guided tours start on the uss aeroknow?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nope.
> Got an appointment tomorrow @ 10 AM.
> I'll relocate my cash crop for the visitors and try to kill smell with ozone.
> Could be interesting...


Just shit in the cup


----------



## thump easy (Feb 27, 2018)

Shhhhhh listen!!!!!! Really listen!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Feb 27, 2018)

Finish it /\ /\ /\!!!!! Dont stop list its not what u think damit!!!!! Listen for real!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 28, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> If you found the vaccum switch make sure all hoses are in good shape, not cracked or kinked, dunno if thats been coverd yet.


The tech is here now. 
Vacuum switch had gone bad and is being replaced. Getting a full tune up w/new filters while he's here. 
Should be around $200 for everything, which is reasonable.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 28, 2018)

Wow, moving all of my cannabis out of the garage was a pain in the butt. Their normal sleep schedule has been disturbed in a big way and I hope they don't herm.
They guy only charged $150 total for the furnace repair and tune up, which is fantastic! It's a local family business and I'll definitely be posting a positive review on Yelp.


----------



## dstroy (Feb 28, 2018)

We just got this air fryer and I love it. It makes fries the way I really like them... reminds me of going to the fair when I was a kid.

The instructions lied and the temperature control blows, but it also makes crispy wings.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 28, 2018)

dstroy said:


> View attachment 4097988
> 
> We just got this air fryer and I love it. It makes fries the way I really like them... reminds me of going to the fair when I was a kid.
> 
> The instructions lied and the temperature control blows, but it also makes crispy wings.


Worth getting one? I thought about this and was going to treat myself for Xmas but didn't.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 28, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> These pesky things are eating all the salmon babies. They must die! Just kidding, i don't keep anything over 6-8lb myself.
> View attachment 4097509


You touch those things with your hands? Funny how I can lick an asshole but I can't touch a fish.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 28, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> You touch those things with your hands? Funny how I can lick an asshole but I can't touch a fish.


Of course! 
And if that were me in that pic i’d hold it out even more and make it look like a 60lb fish


----------



## dstroy (Feb 28, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Worth getting one? I thought about this and was going to treat myself for Xmas but didn't.


So, I think it's totally worth it for the fries and wings alone. But the instructions lie about cooking times and the temperature control on this one (big boss air fryer) sucks, so we just cranked it all the way up and haven't had a problem since.

When we cooked wings, they came out so crispy and good. man.... need to buy some more frozen chicken cause we're out.


----------



## lokie (Feb 28, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Of course!
> And if that were me in that pic i’d hold it out even more and make it look like a 60lb fish


Cool. But would sing out loud about it?


----------



## kingtitan (Feb 28, 2018)

lokie said:


> Cool. But would sing out loud about it?


LMAO!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 28, 2018)

Just ran a water line into my flower room. Super basic shit but im hella stoked on it! lol


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Wow, moving all of my cannabis out of the garage was a pain in the butt. Their normal sleep schedule has been disturbed in a big way and I hope they don't herm.
> They guy only charged $150 total for the furnace repair and tune up, which is fantastic! It's a local family business and I'll definitely be posting a positive review on Yelp.


150 and no shit stain on the back of the toilet?

Bargain.


----------



## 420God (Feb 28, 2018)

Picked up 11 Holstein heifers today from another farmer down the road, not the same one we get our jerseys from. He said they were too small to use as milkers on his farm so we could have them for free. We already have 3 Holstein bulls so as soon as these are old enough we can breed them and have our own milk cows.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 28, 2018)

420God said:


> Picked up 11 Holstein heifers today from another farmer down the road, not the same one we get our jerseys from. He said they were too small to use as milkers on his farm so we could have them for free. We already have 3 Holstein bulls so as soon as these are old enough we can breed them and have our own milk cows.
> 
> View attachment 4098064
> View attachment 4098065


they look kinda skinny or is that just the way they are?


----------



## 420God (Feb 28, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> they look kinda skinny or is that just the way they are?


That's the way they are for about 6-8 weeks, when they start eating solid food they'll really put on the weight.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 28, 2018)

420God said:


> That's the way they are for about 6-8 weeks, when they start eating solid food they'll really put on the weight.


Got it, you got a heck of a deal then!


----------



## 420God (Feb 28, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Got it, you got a heck of a deal then!


If the milk market wasn't shit right now these girls would average $200 a head.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 28, 2018)

420God said:


> If the milk market wasn't shit right now these girls would average $200 a head.


So can you raise them to be eating beefs or doesn't that work?


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 28, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> So can you raise them to be eating beefs or doesn't that work?


never mind 
https://www.grainews.ca/2013/08/02/holstein-steers-arent-average-beef/


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 28, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> they look kinda skinny or is that just the way they are?


And the black/white one looks like a goat. So a little more food and the goat turns into a cow


----------



## Bareback (Feb 28, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> And the black/white one looks like a goat. So a little more food and the goat turns into a cow


My goat is 7 years old and she is still a goat , spoiled rotten but still a goat. Her name is patches.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 28, 2018)

420God said:


> If the milk market wasn't shit right now these girls would average $200 a head.


Good snag bro, milk here is $2.00 a gallon in some stores and $4.00 in others.


----------



## 420God (Feb 28, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Good snag bro, milk here is $2.00 a gallon in some stores and $4.00 in others.


I'm gonna use the milk to feed my calves. Saves me about $100 per. I usually get about 75 calves a year.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 28, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Good snag bro, milk here is $2.00 a gallon in some stores and $4.00 in others.


Still really cheap around here


----------



## jacksmuff (Feb 28, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Still really cheap around here
> View attachment 4098098


wtf it's about 6 here


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 28, 2018)

420God said:


> If the milk market wasn't shit right now these girls would average $200 a head.


$200 for head? 

You should shop around...


----------



## lokie (Feb 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> $200 for head?
> 
> You should shop around...


11 x head free sounds good. Nothing is that free. Them bitches will make you work for it.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 28, 2018)

I'm a brownie making machine. I've made 6 pans this week, this place is saturated with that pungent fudge brownie stink -








I love when people buy an entire pan at a time (as I don't cut it, just wrap the one big block), I hate individually cutting up and wrapping these bitches...








I advise everyone to only eat half at a time, I ate a whole one and freaked out. Yummy...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 28, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm a brownie making machine. I've made 6 pans this week, this place is saturated with that pungent fudge brownie stink -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haven't we all learned edibles the hard way? Lol.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 28, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Haven't we all learned edibles the hard way? Lol.


Indeed


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 28, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Haven't we all learned edibles the hard way? Lol.


Lol.

Quite recently, in fact.

How can a whole cookie fuck up a grown man?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 28, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol.
> 
> Quite recently, in fact.
> 
> How can a whole cookie fuck up a grown man?


My first experience I made peanut butter cookies but had no idea of their potency.
Saturday afternoon I ate two.

1 hour, Nothing

1.5 hours, another cookie but still nothing

2 hours, 2 more & things are starting to get interesting.

Aaannnddd the next thing I know I'm blasted.

Monday AM rolled around & my knees were still a bit wobbly but I managed to make it to work.

I've since learned to slow my roll.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 28, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My first experience I made peanut butter cookies but had no idea of their potency.
> Saturday afternoon I ate two.
> 
> 1 hour, Nothing
> ...


Yeah, I ate half a cookie while they were coming out of the oven. Didn't feel nothing after 45 minutes, ate the other half.

Mistake. Paranoid, mind racing and then you can't remember what you were thinking about a minute ago.

When you figure out the dose though, you got it made.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 28, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yeah, I ate half a cookie while they were coming out of the oven. Didn't feel nothing after 45 minutes, ate the other half.
> 
> Mistake. Paranoid, mind racing and then you can't remember what you were thinking about a minute ago.
> 
> When you figure out the dose though, you got it made.


Whew, then it wasn't just me that managed to "OD" Lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 28, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yeah, I ate half a cookie while they were coming out of the oven. Didn't feel nothing after 45 minutes, ate the other half.
> 
> Mistake. Paranoid, mind racing and then you can't remember what you were thinking about a minute ago.
> 
> When you figure out the dose though, you got it made.


LOL at least you weren't hide in the f'n closet, and fuck up the neighbors mailboxes, f'd up......


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 28, 2018)

@tyler.durden your butter looks nice, super clean. My last batch looks like two old people fucked all over it. But potent.


I accomplished up-potting some gifts I've been neglecting, tonight: cbanana s1 and nepali cream


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 28, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol.
> 
> Quite recently, in fact.
> 
> How can a whole cookie fuck up a grown man?


Ikr? These brownies are only 2 square inches, and about an inch thick. How half a bite can send me soaring for 6 or more hours is beyond me...


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 28, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> @tyler.durden your butter looks nice, super clean. My last batch looks like two old people fucked all over it. But potent.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on magic butter machines?
> 
> I accomplished up-potting some gifts I've been neglecting, tonight: cbanana s1 and nepali creamView attachment 4098193


Thanks, bro. Got my butter DOWN. This is the best thread I've seen for making butter - http://rollitup.org/t/crock-pot-cannabutter-for-dummies.402546/


Crockpot, trim/bud, butter, some water, and a 2-3 hours and you're done. Easy peasy, Japanesey...


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 28, 2018)

I went to work and did one quick run through my bags when I got home.


Now I'm going to bed.


Night everyone 


PENIS!!!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 1, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol.
> 
> Quite recently, in fact.
> 
> How can a whole cookie fuck up a grown man?


I made some buckeyes recently. Figured they're pretty small so I should be good with 3. That's all I remember.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 1, 2018)

Why does 8 hours at work seem 3 times as long as 8 hours of sleep.

Smh 


Morning time/rainy day penis


----------



## ANC (Mar 1, 2018)

Its hard work getting a rest under all that penis I guess.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 1, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


i've got a leaf blower i'd like him to look at


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 1, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm a brownie making machine. I've made 6 pans this week, this place is saturated with that pungent fudge brownie stink -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you want to change up your brownie game, I just made these for the first time yesterday. Super rich, but not too sweet. I didn't use the espresso powder and I substituted chopped up semisweet bars instead of the chips. I've made a bunch of brownies and these are probably the best I've had. . so far. 

https://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/chocolate-cheesecake-brownies-recipe


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 1, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've got a leaf blower i'd like him to look at


I tried to donate my leaf blower to a local charity and they wouldn't take it!
We upgraded to an electric model and couldn't be happier.


----------



## dangledo (Mar 1, 2018)

I fucked up and added water to the magic butter machine. You're not supposed to. It whipped clarified butter into a froth and couldn't strain it, even through a single layer of cheese cloth, so it has really ground up weed in it. Booo.
 

Shittiest butter I've make to date. Still works 

Looks like it's back to tincture for a bit. Super easy with hardly a cleanup. No squeezing, wiping and cleaning butter so I think I'll stick with this for a bit. Until I'm craving cookies or brownies again. 


You guys decarb and add lecitin?


----------



## thump easy (Mar 1, 2018)

Wow i got fans mabe ill get kim chi out of this one no more asian asasins investorers ever.. They peni pinch the shit out of your soul!!no hard feelings but money is not my life... Fuvk that life!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 1, 2018)

thump easy said:


> Wow i got fans mabe ill get kim chi out of this one no more asian asasins investorers ever.. They peni pinch the shit out of your soul!!View attachment 4098408no hard feelings but money is not my life... Fuvk that life!!


 

I only got to use it once! 
Worked great though. I used it as the middle flask on the tripple cow. When done doing the first pass, i burn off those nasty last terps in it. Gotta order a new one i guess.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 1, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4098415
> 
> I only got to use it once!
> Worked great though. I used it as the middle flask on the tripple cow. When done doing the first pass, i burn off those nasty last terps in it. Gotta order a new one i guess.


 Oh man I hate when I kill glassware that was just coming into its prime.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 1, 2018)

dangledo said:


> I fucked up and added water to the magic butter machine. You're not supposed to. It whipped clarified butter into a froth and couldn't strain it, even through a single layer of cheese cloth, so it has really ground up weed in it. Booo.
> View attachment 4098391
> 
> Shittiest butter I've make to date. Still works
> ...


I decarb, but damn does it do a number on my oven. It stinks up the house every time its turned on for a few days afterward.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 1, 2018)

dangledo said:


> I fucked up and added water to the magic butter machine. You're not supposed to. It whipped clarified butter into a froth and couldn't strain it, even through a single layer of cheese cloth, so it has really ground up weed in it. Booo.
> View attachment 4098391
> 
> Shittiest butter I've make to date. Still works
> ...


This ought to work:
Filter it warm/hot. You'll get butter and water ... but the particulates stay behind. Then a slow heat cycle should get rid of the water. The butter should be good at that point, and decarbed for sure.

You must keep an eye on the temp though. As soon as it runs past the 210 or so degrees of boiling water, you stop heating.


----------



## lokie (Mar 1, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4098415
> 
> I only got to use it once!
> Worked great though. I used it as the middle flask on the tripple cow. When done doing the first pass, i burn off those nasty last terps in it. Gotta order a new one i guess.


 RIP StonyLab equipment.

I know the pain of broken bongs and dropped unopened 1/2 gal liquor bottles.

I suggest distilling another batch and hold a wake. I'm sure that flask would want you to continue on in it's absence.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 1, 2018)

Today is a good day
 
This is a pic looking from Tucker mtn. Back over to where first pic was taken, somewhere between the 2 chairlifts.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 1, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4098415
> 
> I only got to use it once!
> Worked great though. I used it as the middle flask on the tripple cow. When done doing the first pass, i burn off those nasty last terps in it. Gotta order a new one i guess.


now i feel like you've cursed me.... 
wow i need to clean that


----------



## neosapien (Mar 1, 2018)

I put a TV in my kitchen today. Cuz I'm America as fuck!!


----------



## jacksmuff (Mar 1, 2018)

state police scratched my inspection sticker off today. time to lower the truck. I'm a inch over.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 1, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> state police scratched my inspection sticker off today. time to lower the truck. I'm a inch over.


If it's measured from ground to headlights.....put your stock wheels and tires back on....better than having to fuck with suspension.



It's always an inch fucking shit up.


----------



## jacksmuff (Mar 1, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> If it's measured from ground to headlights.....put your stock wheels and tires back on....better than having to fuck with suspension.
> 
> 
> 
> It's always an inch fucking shit up.


that's the plan for now.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 1, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> that's the plan for now.


Still a hassle though......GL


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 1, 2018)

Way to fast track the big issues...


----------



## jacksmuff (Mar 1, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Still a hassle though......GL


I'm just glad he let the tint pass


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 1, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> It's always an inch fucking shit up.


Or lack thereof. I know I could use another inch...


----------



## jacksmuff (Mar 1, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Way to fast track the big issues...View attachment 4098580


if that was me I would be in some shit. tires can't stick out past fenders. lucky I have flares.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 1, 2018)

We just have to be able to put the thing on the emissions test stand. There are special places that will do up to 37in tire, regular state facilities can go up to 35. Some inspectors get scared when I drive up but usually there's one dude there that will as f'it what size? 335x75r17, "ohh that's close, those look fat too"
Me: "dude last year didn't have an issue"
Tech "oh alright, not the prettiest vehicle?"
Me "nope"

Reminds me I gotta get on that chk engine light.


----------



## jacksmuff (Mar 1, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> We just have to be able to put the thing on the emissions test stand. There are special places that will do up to 37in tire, regular state facilities can go up to 35. Some inspectors get scared when I drive up but usually there's one dude there that will as f'it what size? 335x75r17, "ohh that's close, those look fat too"
> Me: "dude last year didn't have an issue"
> Tech "oh alright, not the prettiest vehicle?"
> Me "nope"


I don't have to do emissions here


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 1, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I put a TV in my kitchen today. Cuz I'm America as fuck!!
> 
> View attachment 4098538


Can the TV see the bathroom from there?


----------



## jacksmuff (Mar 1, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Can the TV see the bathroom from there?


you plan on hacking it?


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 1, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> I don't have to do emissions here


But you do have to drive a tiny truck.


JK


----------



## jacksmuff (Mar 1, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> But you do have to drive a tiny truck.
> 
> 
> JK


I'm just lucky my dick is still huge


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 1, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> I'm just lucky my dick is still huge


That's something someone with a tiny penis would say.


----------



## jacksmuff (Mar 1, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> That's something someone with a tiny penis would say.


shit you caught me so early. I still got a inch to pinch.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 1, 2018)

This a screwed up world, we have no emissions test no tire size limit and no legal weed.


----------



## jacksmuff (Mar 1, 2018)

Bareback said:


> This a screwed up world, we have no emissions test no tire size limit and no legal weed.


I'm legal for 6 as of this year. 18 counting everyone in the house. but I grow for personal now. I don't grow more than 12.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 1, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> you plan on hacking it?


You seen Neo's wife?? Fuck yeah I'll hack it


----------



## jacksmuff (Mar 1, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> You seen Neo's wife?? Fuck yeah I'll hack it


don't think I have? got any pics? @neosapien got anything for me? I'm interested now.


----------



## jacksmuff (Mar 1, 2018)

@curious2garden pm me please. can't send you pms anymore


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 1, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> shit you caught me so early. I still got a inch to pinch.


Lucky


----------



## jacksmuff (Mar 1, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Lucky


believe me it's not for everyone. expecially not you. be happy with what you have. there is someone for everyone.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 1, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> I'm legal for 6 as of this year. 18 counting everyone in the house. but I grow for personal now. I don't grow more than 12.


I try to stay to six at a time but with clones sometimes it's twelve and sometimes two. 

I'm actually going to try a outdoor grow again this year. I grow outdoors since 79' until about five years ago. And I have got to say this site spoon fed me for a minute. And I finally got my head around a small indoor grow . Like you i only do it for personal, no one knows about my grow. Except my daughter.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 1, 2018)

After five years of HEAVY use, my PAX portable vaporizer has bit the dust. 
Since you guys are the experts on everything cannabis, I was wondering if you have recommendations for a new dry flower vape unit. 
I'd rather not spend more than $200. It doesn't even need to be portable. 
What do you like?


----------



## jacksmuff (Mar 1, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I try to stay to six at a time but with clones sometimes it's twelve and sometimes two.
> 
> I'm actually going to try a outdoor grow again this year. I grow outdoors since 79' until about five years ago. And I have got to say this site spoon fed me for a minute. And I finally got my head around a small indoor grow . Like you i only do it for personal, no one knows about my grow. Except my daughter.


6 flower unlimited seedings here so I always have something new. I run 3 600s


----------



## neosapien (Mar 1, 2018)

@jacksmuff I had a good day and will indulge your curiosity.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2018)

neosapien said:


> @jacksmuff I had a good day and will indulge your curiosity.


@cannabineer she's so lovely neo!


----------



## jacksmuff (Mar 1, 2018)

neosapien said:


> @jacksmuff I had a good day and will indulge your curiosity.


I need more. that did nothing for me. am I looking at the bear? or sexy asian?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 1, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> I'm legal for 6 as of this year. 18 counting everyone in the house. but I grow for personal now. I don't grow more than 12.


Only 6 plants per person -- but unlimited seedlings? 
Weird.
I'm allowed to grow 15 plants but anything "fully rooted" counts. It's hard to run regular seeds and stay legal.


----------



## jacksmuff (Mar 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Only 6 plants per person -- but unlimited seedlings?
> Weird.
> I'm allowed to grow 15 plants but anything "fully rooted" counts. It's hard to run regular seeds and stay legal.


yup it's weird 6 flowering


----------



## Bareback (Mar 1, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> 6 flower unlimited seedings here so I always have something new. I run 3 600s


I can only grow in the winter months because my space is unconditioned and I have to manage heat . So I can only run one 600 but I side light with some CFLs. 

But I have some beans from a very special secret Santa and I can't wait to run them.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 1, 2018)

it takes about 14 plants , from the seed i just planted to the plant that will be harvested next, to maintain a ten to fourteen day harvest perpetual.
4 in early veg, 4 in full veg, 6 in flower. that allows me to run both shorter and longer running strains, and still have a plant ready every 10-14 days. 
since the plant count here is a big fat fucking zero....i'll run my 14. and pray every once in a while


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 1, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> I need more. that did nothing for me. am I looking at the bear? or sexy asian?


 surely the bear.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 1, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it takes about 14 plants , from the seed i just planted to the plant that will be harvested next, to maintain a ten to fourteen day harvest perpetual.
> 4 in early veg, 4 in full veg, 6 in flower. that allows me to run both shorter and longer running strains, and still have a plant ready every 10-14 days.
> *since the plant count here is a big fat fucking zero....i'll run my 14. and pray every once in a while*


The plant count here is also zero, so I figured I may as well grow well over 100 (50-250 same penalty here) . In for a penny, In for a pound. I'd pray, but god doesn't like me...


----------



## neosapien (Mar 1, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> I need more. that did nothing for me. am I looking at the bear? or sexy asian?



Shiiiiiiiit, I said I'd indulge your curiosity, not your fantasy.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 1, 2018)

they break it down by tens here, till you get to around 50. i'd be better off at ten or under....but i just can't keep the rotation steady with ten


----------



## jacksmuff (Mar 1, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Shiiiiiiiit, I said I'd indulge your curiosity, not your fantasy.


well I hate you then. sexy bear tho.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 1, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> well I hate you then. sexy bear tho.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 1, 2018)

cannabineer said:


>


Bear shart?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> After five years of HEAVY use, my PAX portable vaporizer has bit the dust.
> Since you guys are the experts on everything cannabis, I was wondering if you have recommendations for a new dry flower vape unit.
> I'd rather not spend more than $200. It doesn't even need to be portable.
> What do you like?


I got my wife a MFLB and she likes it a lot- about $80 on eBay


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 1, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they break it down by tens here, till you get to around 50. i'd be better off at ten or under....but i just can't keep the rotation steady with ten


I always thought there was something special about 100. 
Maybe it's a federal thing?


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 1, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> believe me it's not for everyone. expecially not you. be happy with what you have. there is someone for everyone.


I've honestly never wondered what it's like to have a bigger penis.....I figure my dick trying to go for a swim when I sit down for a morning pee ....isn't a problem everyone has.


The GURTH/Equator of my penis has always been the real shocker...... However my balls do look small IMO ....((shrugg))

Night everyone

Giant Inda Penis!!!!!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I always thought there was something special about 100.
> Maybe it's a federal thing?


don't know, i looked up the state laws here, none of it looks fun, the book here says 1-6 years for 10 or under, 2-12 for 20 or under, but shits so overcrowded here, and they're so money hungry, as long as you're under 20, you're going to end up on probation so you can give them 1/3 of your pay check for a couple of years. anything from 21 to 99 is the same here, as far as sentencing goes, 3-15, but i'm sure you're gonna get more for 99 than you are for 21. 100-499 is 8-30, and 500 and up is 15-60.
this is why i'm very selective about who i tell a fucking thing.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 1, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> don't know, i looked up the state laws here, none of it looks fun, the book here says 1-6 years for 10 or under, 2-12 for 20 or under, but shits so overcrowded here, and they're so money hungry, as long as you're under 20, you're going to end up on probation so you can give them 1/3 of your pay check for a couple of years. anything from 21 to 99 is the same here, as far as sentencing goes, 3-15, but i'm sure you're gonna get more for 99 than you are for 21. 100-499 is 8-30, and 500 and up is 15-60.
> *this is why i'm very selective about who i tell a fucking thing.*



Absolutely. If you're smart and careful about security, chances are you'll never be busted. No one irl knows I grow, 3 can keep a secret if 2 are dead. That's the reason why I can't take a proper vacation, I can only be gone for 3 days max, and that takes some planning. It's lonely as fuck sometimes and very hard not to be able to tell my closest friends. I'd truly go nuts if it wasn't for you guys and this forum...


----------



## ANC (Mar 1, 2018)

I think just about anybody can get at least one run in before attracting attention.
If you hang around with people a lot, I would think twice, people don't like keeping secrets, not even their own.
Best is to never be tempted.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 2, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I've honestly never wondered what it's like to have a bigger penis.....I figure my dick trying to go for a swim when I sit down for a morning pee ....isn't a problem everyone has.
> 
> 
> The GURTH/Equator of my penis has always been the real shocker...... However my balls do look small IMO ....((shrugg))
> ...



Did you get the name " in da couch " because your dick hangs down between the cushions


----------



## ANC (Mar 2, 2018)

No. He likes to push his face Indacouch and let the ladies have their way with him.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 2, 2018)

PAX vaporizer repair attempt was unsuccessful. 
It was really gross inside. I cleaned it with rubbing alcohol, but still no heat in the oven.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 2, 2018)

What up mofos? Been busy. Figured I would say hi.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 2, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol.
> 
> Quite recently, in fact.
> 
> How can a whole cookie fuck up a grown man?


I don't know but it sure damn does.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> PAX vaporizer repair attempt was unsuccessful.
> It was really gross inside. I cleaned it with rubbing alcohol, but still no heat in the oven.
> View attachment 4099046


Is that a 1.0 ver? Mine wouldn't heat a while back but the warranty covered it.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 2, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it takes about 14 plants , from the seed i just planted to the plant that will be harvested next, to maintain a ten to fourteen day harvest perpetual.
> 4 in early veg, 4 in full veg, 6 in flower. that allows me to run both shorter and longer running strains, and still have a plant ready every 10-14 days.
> since the plant count here is a big fat fucking zero....i'll run my 14. and pray every once in a while





tyler.durden said:


> The plant count here is also zero, so I figured I may as well grow well over 100 (50-250 same penalty here) . In for a penny, In for a pound. I'd pray, but god doesn't like me...


Same here. Plant count zero.

Tyler. Watch out. 100 and the feds can mess with you.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 2, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Is that a 1.0 ver? Mine wouldn't heat a while back but the warranty covered it.


Yeah, that's version 1.0. 
It's so old it doesn't even have a serial number, but I thought the oven was guaranteed for 10 years. Not sure about the battery.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yeah, that's version 1.0.
> It's so old it doesn't even have a serial number, but I thought the oven was guaranteed for 10 years. Not sure about the battery.


Yeah, 10 years, but taking it apart may nullify the warr. I read some got batteries replaced, others had to pay something, so I don't know for sure. I was thinking of going with a Storz/Bickel next time around but it's been a while since I researched hand helds and there a ton of new ones so..


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 2, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Same here. Plant count zero.
> 
> Tyler. Watch out. 100 and the feds can mess with you.



Thanks for looking out, bro. I was fully aware of all the risks before starting my enterprise. I sog, so it's all about a higher plant count. My cloners alone have 36 each always going, and I always have 2 rounds of rooted clones (at least 44) vegging just in case I lose a cloner full cuttings (it's happened 4 times in 8 years, usually because the pump died). Now catastrophe can occur, and things keep running smoothly. So, we're at 88 including the moms, and just as many flowering. If I get caught, depending on the sentence (I have no priors, and no guns) I'll probably gather all my cash (good 6 figures) and leave the country for good. 50/50 chance I would have done that eventually, anyway...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 2, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Thanks for looking out, bro. I was fully aware of all the risks before starting my enterprise. I sog, so it's all about a higher plant count. My cloners alone have 36 each always going, and I always have 2 rounds of rooted clones (at least 44) vegging just in case I lose a cloner full cuttings (it's happened 4 times in 8 years, usually because the pump died). Now catastrophe can occur, and things keep running smoothly. So, were at 88 including the moms, and just as many flowering. If I get caught, depending on the sentence (I have no priors, and no guns) I'll probably gather all my cash (good 6 figures) and leave the country for good. 50/50 chance I would have done that eventually, anyway...


Sounds good. 

You are smart so I assume those six figures are not in one place or position for anyone to take. 

I got some money buried in the woods. I know it sounds crazy but I do. No one knows where its at. Not even the wife.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 2, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> You are smart so I assume those six figures are not in one place or position for anyone to take.


You know it...



> I got some money buried in the woods. I know it sounds crazy but I do. No one knows where its at. Not even the wife.


I'd expect no less from you, Rambo


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 2, 2018)

Started my Grand Daddy Purple Auto' today. Lets hope they pop.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> PAX vaporizer repair attempt was unsuccessful.
> It was really gross inside. I cleaned it with rubbing alcohol, but still no heat in the oven.
> View attachment 4099046


I'd try the detent on the mouthpiece. If it doesn't get out far enough, or if it gets out to far it won't turn on. I'd look at putting in a new battery too. I have enjoyed my Pax enough I'd buy another.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 2, 2018)

H3rmike6 said:


> View attachment 4099114


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 2, 2018)

More dumbass socks...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 2, 2018)

@H3rmike6


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 2, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I'd try the detent on the mouthpiece. If it doesn't get out far enough, or if it gets out to far it won't turn on. I'd look at putting in a new battery too. I have enjoyed my Pax enough I'd buy another.


The flowermate 5.0 has been a good one for me.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 2, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I'd try the detent on the mouthpiece. If it doesn't get out far enough, or if it gets out to far it won't turn on. I'd look at putting in a new battery too. I have enjoyed my Pax enough I'd buy another.


I've seen three models for sale online. The newest one is close to $300. 
Maybe they'll give me a $100 discount if I send them my broken one??? 
Probably not, but you never know. 
Or maybe I can beta test whatever is currently in development???
I've ran thousands of bowls through mine...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 2, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> The flowermate 5.0 has been a good one for me.


Thanks for the tip! The flowermate is very affordable too. Why drop $300 when I can get something decent for $125?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Thanks for the tip! The flowermate is very affordable too. Why drop $300 when I can get something decent for $125?


No problem
The flowermate 5.0s that I use can be bought for about $80 and has a 1 year warranty. It does flowers, oil and wax.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've seen three models for sale online. The newest one is close to $300.
> Maybe they'll give me a $100 discount if I send them my broken one???
> Probably not, but you never know.
> Or maybe I can beta test whatever is currently in development???
> I've ran thousands of bowls through mine...


The Pax 3 without the extras is $199.00 but the flowermate is less than 1/2 the price but I know I'd break the glass that's me.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 2, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> The Pax 3 without the extras is $199.00 but the flowermate is less than 1/2 the price but I know I'd break the glass that's me.


Learn glassblowing


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 2, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> The Pax 3 without the extras is $199.00 but the flowermate is less than 1/2 the price but I know I'd break the glass that's me.


I've been watching vaporizer reviews on youtube and they are saying don't buy a portable if a home unit will do. 
I rarely vape on the go anymore, and if I do it's probably going to be an oil cartridge out of my pen. 
So now I'm looking at home models. The volcano is a little out of my range -- but they are nice.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've been watching vaporizer reviews on youtube and they are saying don't buy a portable if a home unit will do.
> I rarely vape on the go anymore, and if I do it's probably going to be an oil cartridge out of my pen.
> So now I'm looking at home models. The volcano is a little out of my range -- but they are nice.


Check this out Chunky
https://www.vapornation.com/easy-vape-digital-vaporizer.html

I bought one of these for my kid 4yrs ago, still going strong though she dabs more now


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've been watching vaporizer reviews on youtube and they are saying don't buy a portable if a home unit will do.
> I rarely vape on the go anymore, and if I do it's probably going to be an oil cartridge out of my pen.
> So now I'm looking at home models. The volcano is a little out of my range -- but they are nice.


This is the one I have had for about 4 years now - still going strong.
BTW, IMHO he's got it set too hot for his draw rate in the vid - there shouldn't be so much smoke on the exhale.
But that's just me.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 2, 2018)

Thanks for all the info everybody. I'm still a cave man over here sparking fire.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 2, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> The Pax 3 without the extras is $199.00 but the flowermate is less than 1/2 the price but I know I'd break the glass that's me.


Yea. Lol. I dropped the glass and it broke. I replaced it with a piece of stainless tube. They offered a free replacement.


I've had it about 3 years now. Its held up good.


----------



## ANC (Mar 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> PAX vaporizer repair attempt was unsuccessful.
> It was really gross inside. I cleaned it with rubbing alcohol, but still no heat in the oven.
> View attachment 4099046


Hit the solder with a hot air gun until it reflows. It is already broken, nothing to lose.


----------



## ANC (Mar 3, 2018)

Went into town to buy shit to grow stuff in, got disinterested halfway through the process, came home with 8 S-hooks.

Oh well it was an hour or so out of the house.... I'll be good for another week without the general population.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 3, 2018)

you sound more and more like me...except with me it's not disinterest, it's not owning a short term memory


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 3, 2018)

I just hate people. So that’s why I buy online.


----------



## ANC (Mar 3, 2018)

Fuck people, right?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 3, 2018)

my house is too small for a washer/dryer, so i go to the laundromat every couple of weeks. yesterday was interesting, was a geriatric convention, about 50 old people doing laundry. half of them looked they should be on a country club golf course, and the other half looked like bikers who had barely survived to get old. and they all seemed to be getting along and chatting with each other like they were old friends. the only female under 75 was actually pretty hot, but she was watching her drier like it was a soap opera.....(i just remembered what she was making me think of, Arnold the pig on green acres....)


----------



## ANC (Mar 3, 2018)

Don't remember if I mentioned it, but the woman who reversed into my car's husband came to pay me yesterday. That sounds weird.

Actually, I was just joking with my wife when I was explaining the ants were making a beeline for the water... Why not a fucking antline? how many times have you seen bees walk in a line...

So, now I just need to order it on Monday.... It already had a nasty mark in from the day I rented a trailer and tried to figure out reversing with it on my own.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 3, 2018)

ANC said:


> Went into town to buy shit to grow stuff in, got disinterested halfway through the process, came home with 8 S-hooks.
> 
> Oh well it was an hour or so out of the house.... I'll be good for another week without the general population.


I'm in the process of buying a new car. I find myself wanting to kill people. My husband actually patted me down for knives before we left the house. He found almost all of them.


----------



## ANC (Mar 3, 2018)

Oooh those dicks who advertise the car in good condition, you come there and it is a neglected wreck that hasn't run in 6 years.
I look at about 8 cars before I buy one. You don't buy the car, you buy the previous owner... Broke arse can't afford to look after their stuff.


----------



## jacksmuff (Mar 3, 2018)

just got power back. got slammed with wind yesterday. glad im not in the flood zone. going to check the boats then coming home to cut up some trees in the yard.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 3, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> my house is too small for a washer/dryer, so i go to the laundromat every couple of weeks. yesterday was interesting, was a geriatric convention, about 50 old people doing laundry. half of them looked they should be on a country club golf course, and the other half looked like bikers who had barely survived to get old. and they all seemed to be getting along and chatting with each other like they were old friends. the only female under 75 was actually pretty hot, but she was watching her drier like it was a soap opera.....(i just remembered what she was making me think of, Arnold the pig on green acres....)


The laundromat is an exciting place around here, a mix of college kids, thugs, singles and weirdos. Nothing like grabbing a six pack and a couple of joints and heading down to the mat. Ya never know if you might hook up or get robbed, on a good night maybe both. And it pisses me off to be banging a hot Latino chic and have to stop and give change for a dollar.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 3, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> This is the one I have had for about 4 years now - still going strong.
> BTW, IMHO he's got it set too hot for his draw rate in the vid - there shouldn't be so much smoke on the exhale.
> But that's just me.


It seems there are two schools of thought regarding how thick the vapor should be. 
I you read reviews, some are popular like the 'Puff It', atmos & launch box, but they don't produce the thick vapor that I like. (I actually own all three. They are in a box somewhere.) 
That's why I liked the PAX. Crank that sucker up and it'll make vapor so thick you'll cough your ass off -- which is what I prefer. 
If the Silver Surfer is affordable, reliable, and makes thick vapor, it might be a good fit!


----------



## ANC (Mar 3, 2018)

I have some boerewors and lamb chops on the coals.
Yummeh!

Added pineapple and sandwiches to the grill.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> It seems there are two schools of thought regarding how thick the vapor should be.
> I you read reviews, some are popular like the 'Puff It', atmos & launch box, but they don't produce the thick vapor that I like. (I actually own all three. They are in a box somewhere.)
> That's why I liked the PAX. Crank that sucker up and it'll make vapor so thick you'll cough your ass off -- which is what I prefer.
> If the Silver Surfer is affordable, reliable, and makes thick vapor, it might be a good fit!


Just out of curiosity, why do you like real thick clouds? I was stopped at an intersection a few days ago, 2 young guys are crossing, both had vapes and furiously puffing monster clouds so thick at times I could only see their feet. I mean puffing such that it was their primary activity. I'm thinking they are wasting the nicotine solution and it's not cheap


----------



## ANC (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 3, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Just out of curiosity, why do you like real thick clouds? I was stopped at an intersection a few days ago, 2 young guys are crossing, both had vapes and furiously puffing monster clouds so thick at times I could only see their feet. I mean puffing such that it was their primary activity. I'm thinking they are wasting the nicotine solution and it's not cheap


I only vape cannabis, and I like it thick when I'm vaping flower. Waste isn't really a concern. 
When I vape cannabis oil, I don't like it as thick because I'm usually trying to be discreet.


----------



## ANC (Mar 3, 2018)

I still want to get a nice vape that can vape flower.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I only vape cannabis, and I like it thick when I'm vaping flower. Waste isn't really a concern.
> When I vape cannabis oil, I don't like it as thick because I'm usually trying to be discreet.


You mean thick as in turning temp. up?

At some point, it starts combusting instead of vaping doesn't it?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 3, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You mean thick as in turning temp. up?
> 
> At some point, it starts combusting instead of vaping doesn't it?


Not if it's computer controlled.
On the hottest setting, vaped weed out of the PAX was dark brown but not black. It worked best tightly packed.
I liked it so much, I may spend the money and buy another one. I was serious when I said I've got three cheap vapes in a box in the garage. They are soooo lame compared to the PAX...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Not if it's computer controlled.
> On the hottest setting, vaped weed out of the PAX was dark brown but not black. It worked best tightly packed.
> I liked it so much, I may spend the money and buy another one. I was serious when I said I've got three cheap vapes in a box in the garage. They are soooo lame compared to the PAX...


I've been using a Vapir 1 that fills bags lately. It gets pretty smoky if you turn up temp. Kinda chokes me at higher temps. so I run it around 300ish.
They got 150°C stamped on the bags, I guess it's a hint.


----------



## ANC (Mar 3, 2018)

Only two things should smell like popcorn, popcorn, and orange tree wood being sawed.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 3, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I've been using a Vapir 1 that fills bags lately. It gets pretty smoky if you turn up temp. Kinda chokes me at higher temps. so I run it around 300ish.
> They got 150°C stamped on the bags, I guess it's a hint.


The computer has gotta check oven temp several times per second to keep the weed from burning -- and it takes real software to do that shit.
I think that's why some vapes are WAY more expensive than others.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 3, 2018)

I'm thinking PAX 2 is going to be the best for me and $150 is a good price. I'd hate to spend money on something only to discover I don't like it. 
https://www.planetofthevapes.com/products/pax-2-vaporizer
(Love the name of this company!)


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 3, 2018)

ANC said:


>


You got a meme of what a cigarette smoker looks like when you remove the clouds?


----------



## ANC (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Not if it's computer controlled.
> On the hottest setting, vaped weed out of the PAX was dark brown but not black. It worked best tightly packed.
> I liked it so much, I may spend the money and buy another one. I was serious when I said I've got three cheap vapes in a box in the garage. They are soooo lame compared to the PAX...


That's the way the flowermate is. It has three temp settings. I start on the lowest then bump it up as I vape it.

It comes out brown. Not like a burnt brown but like you drained the color out of it. Weird. I've heard you can add the left over to butter when you make it. Never tried it.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 4, 2018)

I've been trying to keep my basement from flooding for the last couple days. There's 6" to a foot of standing water around my house. I lost power for about 6 hours Friday and I had to hustle to get the generator going for the sump pump, which had already been running non stop for 3 weeks. The water came up almost 8" in the 15 mins it took to get the generator going. Then we got around 3-4" of rain and the ground water was rising faster than the pump could pump it out, so I had to put a second pump in. I had to run an extension cord half way across the house to find a circuit that wouldn't trip. Because of the second pump I have to have a window open for the hose and its only upper 30/lower 40s. I put up foam insulation and plastic up, but its still is fucking cold and damp down there. My grow and bed room is down there, the cold and damp isn't great for my shit in flower and if it floods I'm FUCKED. This is the worst I've seen it in probably 15 years.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 4, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> That's the way the flowermate is. It has three temp settings. I start on the lowest then bump it up as I vape it.
> 
> It comes out brown. Not like a burnt brown but like you drained the color out of it. Weird. I've heard you can add the left over to butter when you make it. Never tried it.


Indeed you can, and it will fuck you up lol. I made a pasta sauce and tossed in about 15 or so grams of the dross(already vaped flowers) into it; just as proof of concept. Who'd a thunk you can get so high from a plate of linguine and sausage


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 4, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I've been trying to keep my basement from flooding for the last couple days. There's 6" to a foot of standing water around my house. I lost power for about 6 hours Friday and I had to hustle to get the generator going for the sump pump, which had already been running non stop for 3 weeks. The water came up almost 8" in the 15 mins it took to get the generator going. Then we got around 3-4" of rain and the ground water was rising faster than the pump could pump it out, so I had to put a second pump in. I had to run an extension cord half way across the house to find a circuit that wouldn't trip. Because of the second pump I have to have a window open for the hose and its only upper 30/lower 40s. I put up foam insulation and plastic up, but its still is fucking cold and damp down there. My grow and bed room is down there, the cold and damp isn't great for my shit in flower and if it floods I'm FUCKED. This is the worst I've seen it in probably 15 years.


t
Got access to a backhoe? Dig a big hole away from house and then a trench from house to hole to divert


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 4, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> t
> Got access to a backhoe? Dig a big hole away from house and then a trench from house to hole to divert


I always wanted one of those little bobcats  figured it would be very handy. That and a lift. Lifts are valuable items


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 4, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> t
> Got access to a backhoe? Dig a big hole away from house and then a trench from house to hole to divert


No, I wish I did. Me and my neighbor have talked about digging a retention pond between our houses for this reason. His property is lower than mine and floods even worse. One year he was using a canoe to get from his porch to where he was parking his car. The fucked up part, we don't live in a designated flood area, so we can't get flood insurance.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 4, 2018)

So ... everybody at church or something?


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 4, 2018)

I ordered a digital scale yesterday to measure my ferts. (among other things) at 1pm. It just got delivered... on Sunday. And I don't even have Prime.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 4, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> So ... everybody at church or something?


Yep. Praying that someone comes and spring cleans my wife's car for me. Or rationalizes with her that the shit weather is not gone yet.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 4, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Yep. Praying that someone comes and spring cleans my wife's car for me. Or rationalizes with her that the shit weather is not gone yet.


 If you pray to @420God, miracles do come true


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 4, 2018)

I need to wash my car. My Black car is now Yellow from all the pollen in the air.


----------



## 420God (Mar 4, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> So ... everybody at church or something?


My water lines are frozen outside of the house. That means I have to run over 200ft of garden hose to the animal's water tanks. Takes me a hell of a lot longer to take care of the animals now in the morning.


----------



## ANC (Mar 4, 2018)

I have bigger problems, I ran out of weed. Gonna be a long night.


----------



## Downtowntillman (Mar 4, 2018)

ANC said:


> I have bigger problems, I ran out of weed. Gonna be a long night.



How close are you to South Carolina?


----------



## Downtowntillman (Mar 4, 2018)

I little bathroom read....


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 4, 2018)

I was on snow load watch thur and fri they where calling for 12 -14" each night but only ended up with 14, I did shovel part of the driveway (I threw it on the road) just to let Cal Trans know they could remove the berm they created. They cleared it, it was gone Sat morning.

This morning went for a walk, filled a green tote with weeds from the public trail, picked up dog poop, replaced tension idler on the car.


----------



## Downtowntillman (Mar 4, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> I was on snow load watch thur and fri they where calling for 12 -14" each night but only ended up with 14, I did shovel part of the driveway (I threw it on the road) just to let Cal Trans know they could remove the berm they created. They cleared it, it was gone Sat morning.
> 
> This morning went for a walk, filled a green tote with weeds from the public trail, picked up dog poop, replaced tension idler on the car.



Snow today, gone tomorrow!!!


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 4, 2018)

I was pruning some branches outside and accidentally bumped a juniper. orange plant spooge erupted like a smoke grenade and now I cant stop sneezing. It has been 4 hours. I planted the last Pinworm seed I had today still sprouted after all these years, I hope it grows mighty as the man who spawned it.


----------



## ANC (Mar 5, 2018)

Scored some lower mids from a local Rasta.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I always wanted one of those little bobcats  figured it would be very handy. That and a lift. Lifts are valuable items


I'm looking at a dingo right now. Although the full sized cats are much more fun, funds don't allow it and i honestly probably don't have a need for that much machine.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 5, 2018)

Future owner of Fuck Farms inc
 

All you guys are in trouble((trust me))


Good morning.......figured I'd share my monster wanting his breakfast at 5am..... Il get him back when he can finally mow.


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 5, 2018)

Just went and checked my growing chamber. three out of five of the Grand Daddy Purple Auto's popped out of the jiffy pucks. It's only been three days so far so I have hopes for the other two too.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 5, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I'm looking at a dingo right now. Although the full sized cats are much more fun, funds don't allow it and i honestly probably don't have a need for that much machine. View attachment 4100428


Oh that is a lovely machine! I wants one, I needs one, my precious.....


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Oh that is a lovely machine! I wants one, I needs one, my precious.....


They're pretty sweet. You can get all the same attachments for them also. Could have used the post hole diggers this spring. And the log claw would Definitly come in handy.


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 5, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Just went and checked my growing chamber. three out of five of the Grand Daddy Purple Auto's popped out of the jiffy pucks. It's only been three days so far so I have hopes for the other two too.


I just checked the plants again. In the three hours that lapsed the Fourth popped out of the jiffy pellet. With any luck I will have 5 out of 5 germinate.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 5, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> They're pretty sweet. You can get all the same attachments for them also. Could have used the post hole diggers this spring. And the log claw would Definitly come in handy.


LOL my mind immediately went to post hole digger, not to mention ditch witch and pallet fork! Oh yes....


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 5, 2018)

Well it's been a little over an hour since my last post and the FIFTH out of five seeds has started to sprout up. 100% germination rate isn't too bad. I used jiffy pellets soaked in 20% peroxide solution three days ago to start them. I'm growing Grand Daddy Purple auto's to start off the season with(link below). All in all it's been a productive day so far gardening wise. 

https://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/auto-gdp-feminized


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 5, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Well it;s been a little over an hour since my last post and the FIFTH out of five seeds has started to sprout up. 100% germination rate isn't too bad. I used jiffy pellets soaked in 20% peroxide solution three days ago to start them. I'm growing Grand Daddy Purple auto's to start off the season with(link below). All in all it's been a productive day so far gardening wise.
> 
> https://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/auto-gdp-feminized


I used to use coco pith in a 3 oz Dixie cup. Those lovely Jiffy Pellets are nice.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 5, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I'm looking at a dingo right now. Although the full sized cats are much more fun, funds don't allow it and i honestly probably don't have a need for that much machine. View attachment 4100428


I've rented one of this several times, it worked but was slow. However it's small size is a benefit in backyards, plus lots of attachments to rent, I mean available to rent.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 5, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I've rented one of this several times, it worked but was slow. However it's small size is a benefit in backyards, plus lots of attachments to rent, I mean available to rent.


Hey it's faster than the alternative.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 5, 2018)

Built these for drying/curing experiment, instead of asking an admin Why is there an RIU Politics forum? I think it is hog of RIU resources for the very small percentage of riu users it serves.

 Spanish Cedar and African Mahogany


----------



## neosapien (Mar 5, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Built these for drying/curing experiment, instead of asking an admin Why is there an RIU Politics forum? I think it is hog of RIU resources for the very small percentage of riu users it serves.
> 
> View attachment 4100686
> View attachment 4100686 Spanish Cedar and African Mahogany


 

Lol, all in good fun my dude. Looks sweet. And very productive.


----------



## lokie (Mar 5, 2018)

I made a DIY bubble cloner today. Similar to this but I used a 1 gallon bucket that dog treats come in.






It's only 6 sites but thats all I need.

Then I topped my vegging plants to test it.

If it works I'll give an update in about 2 weeks. 
If not I'll cuss about it and only my wife will have to listen to me cry the blues.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 5, 2018)

I've been working at a second job lately. Knocked out and built some walls, did some painting and removed a ton of that popcorn ceiling texture from nearly every room in the house so far.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 5, 2018)

lokie said:


> I made a DIY bubble cloner today. Similar to this but I used a 1 gallon bucket that dog treats come in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've made a few of those coffee can cloners and have been successful with all of them. And then I made a five gallon nine site and it worked also. Next I'll try a tote , I got all my ideas off YT so I just repeated what someone else already figured out. Ohh I made my neoprenes out of nealing pads from the dollar store. 
Good luck.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 5, 2018)

i got tired of trying to cram everything in my veg tent into a 60x32 area, so i built this out of scraps i had on hand. it's still 60x32, but i got the whole upper deck for seedlings, clones, and i'll close in that area on the right to dry in. i'll put an actual door on that, the rest gets blackout curtains. i'm tired now, i'll drill a few holes and clean up the wiring tomorrow.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 5, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Built these for drying/curing experiment, instead of asking an admin Why is there an RIU Politics forum? I think it is hog of RIU resources for the very small percentage of riu users it serves.
> 
> View attachment 4100686
> View attachment 4100686 Spanish Cedar and African Mahogany


two points.
first, be careful working with mahogany, the dust is toxic, i've made myself quite sick with it before i was informed of that fact.
second...leave them where they are, if you take away their forum, they'll be wandering all the fuck over the place, causing havoc.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 5, 2018)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 4100734
> 
> Lol, all in good fun my dude. Looks sweet. And very productive.


Downloaded aand saved for later if necessary. Thank you.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> two points.
> first, be careful working with mahogany, the dust is toxic, i've made myself quite sick with it before i was informed of that fact.
> second...leave them where they are, if you take away their forum, they'll be wandering all the fuck over the place, causing havoc.


There is actually evidince that many wood dusts could be carcenogenic, if memory serves, it was a combination of mechanical damage because of the dust and the particular contaminats or byproducts like tannins given off in the processing. I have a dust collection system and the wood was wiled down before assembly, this screws the texture but I did not want any contamination.

Edit, and good point, part of why I deleted before hitting send


----------



## ANC (Mar 5, 2018)

AT this point the list of bad shit is getting clearer.

Basically the more I like something the more likely it is going to kill me.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 5, 2018)

I only post this cause it's a cool song - that is all.


----------



## Downtowntillman (Mar 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> second...leave them where they are, if you take away their forum, they'll be wandering all the fuck over the place, causing havoc.



Oh shit.... That sounded freaky as hell... Do we need to make sure they are fed??


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 5, 2018)

I'll tell you what I didn't do today. I didn't make 100 nonsense and illiterate threads while high on meth and flakka.


----------



## ANC (Mar 6, 2018)

I think some teenager got triggered. Good thing this isn't a school.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 6, 2018)

Downtowntillman said:


> Oh shit.... That sounded freaky as hell... Do we need to make sure they are fed??


nope, i'm sure they come with their own supply of mt. dew and hot pockets


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 6, 2018)

I finally caught up on my riu readings..not much has changed

Its refreshing


----------



## neosapien (Mar 6, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> I finally caught up on my riu readings..not much has changed
> 
> Its refreshing


How many notifications did you have?


----------



## ANC (Mar 6, 2018)

He broke the internet many!


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 6, 2018)

neosapien said:


> How many notifications did you have?


4 

I'm a pretty big dill


----------



## neosapien (Mar 6, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> 4
> 
> I'm a pretty big dill
> View attachment 4101174


Bullshit. You honorable and humble liar. I think I gave you atleast 4.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 6, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I'm looking at a dingo right now. Although the full sized cats are much more fun, funds don't allow it and i honestly probably don't have a need for that much machine. View attachment 4100428


Nice. That would be perfect for backyard jobs. Looks like fun. 
We could never keep a machine that clean, though.

@curious2garden A lift, you say? How high do you wanna go? 
I rarely get to operate anymore. Kinda miss it.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I'm looking at a dingo right now. Although the full sized cats are much more fun, funds don't allow it and i honestly probably don't have a need for that much machine. View attachment 4100428


 Careful with those Dingos, mate.


----------



## ANC (Mar 6, 2018)

I have some Texan pork on the coals.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Nice. That would be perfect for backyard jobs. Looks like fun.
> We could never keep a machine that clean, though.
> 
> @curious2garden A lift, you say? How high do you wanna go?
> ...


Oh I loved flashing gang signs at crane operators


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2018)

I have now excavated down to the level of the brake booster. See my evil abs module


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 6, 2018)

ANC said:


> I have some Texan pork on the coals.


texan pork you say.....lol..inquiring minds wanna know


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 6, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> texan pork you say.....lol..inquiring minds wanna know


----------



## ANC (Mar 6, 2018)

It is basically shitty pork with chilly spices on.
Sure it has as much to do with Texas as the average Chinese food with China.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 6, 2018)

ANC said:


> It is basically shitty pork with chilly spices on.
> Sure it has as much to do with Texas as the average Chinese food with China.


Hey ANC, what time is it over there? I’m just curious. I could google but I’m already here..


----------



## ANC (Mar 6, 2018)

Its about 20 to 10in the evening on 06 03 18


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 6, 2018)

ANC said:


> Its about 20 to 10in the evening on 06 03 18


I love how you guys get the month and day reversed.

I thought it was June for a brief shining moment.


----------



## ANC (Mar 6, 2018)

I knew it would rile someone.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 6, 2018)

ANC said:


> I have some Texan pork on the coals.


just to clue you in, you want beef from texas, pork from Iowa....that's the home of the Berkshire, the King of Pigs


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4101209
> 
> I have now excavated down to the level of the brake booster. See my evil abs module


isn't that one of those disposable cars? it would be if i had to work on it


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 6, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I love how you guys get the month and day reversed.
> 
> I thought it was June for a brief shining moment.


Lol, when I looked at it I thought, damn they are months ahead.. but then I got it


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 6, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol, when I looked at it I thought, damn they are months ahead.. but then I got it


About 10 yrs. ago my 17 yrs. old at the time niece got to go to Europe, an exchange program for the super smart.

The reverse month day got her served in bars because they thought she was 18 like 8 months early. She told us a couple years later. Lol.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 6, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ~Snip~ King of Pigs


I thought these guys were running for that title?


----------



## Jwr210 (Mar 6, 2018)

Just finished setting up my very first MJ grow tent in the closet of my bedroom! Just waiting for a few more pieces to come and I can start my first ever grow! Of course I had to smoke on some of this Girl Scout Cookies while setting my grow up


----------



## neosapien (Mar 6, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> About 10 yrs. ago my 17 yrs. old at the time niece got to go to Europe, an exchange program for the super smart.
> 
> The reverse month day got her served in bars because they thought she was 18 like 8 months early. She told us a couple years later. Lol.


My buddy went to Italy and it was the same thing. I think they're all pretty lackadaisical about it over there anyways too. Meanwhile in China we sent my wife's 12 yr old nephew to get beer all the time. I think the actual age is 16 over there.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 6, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> About 10 yrs. ago my 17 yrs. old at the time niece got to go to Europe, an exchange program for the super smart.
> 
> The reverse month day got her served in bars because they thought she was 18 like 8 months early. She told us a couple years later. Lol.


It pays to be, super smart..


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 6, 2018)

neosapien said:


> My buddy went to Italy and it was the same thing. I think they're all pretty lackadaisical about it over there anyways too. Meanwhile in China we sent my wife's 12 yr old nephew to get beer all the time. I think the actual age is 16 over there.


When I was a kid my grandmother used to send me to store to get her cigarettes.. that was a few years ago..


----------



## lokie (Mar 6, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I love how you guys get the month and day reversed.
> 
> I thought it was June for a brief shining moment.


If the dates confuse you driving will have you befuddled.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 6, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> When I was a kid my grandmother used to send me to store to get her cigarettes.. that was a few years ago..


My mom used to send me for groceries and cigarettes (with a note) when I was 9.
And I got a dime for going which I spent on a gumband airplane that I'd play with for weeks.
This tiny little town actually had 3 little grocery stores within a few blocks of my house. 
This has been a message from the good old days.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 6, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> My mom used to send me for groceries and cigarettes (with a note) when I was 9.
> And I got a dime for going which I spent on a gumband airplane that I'd play with for weeks.
> This tiny little town actually had 3 little grocery stores within a few blocks of my house.
> This has been a message from the good old days.


Ah yes,the note.. I was younger than that for sure, corner store across the street.. oh the good old days..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 6, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> When I was a kid my grandmother used to send me to store to get her cigarettes.. that was a few years ago..


Sounds like the 70s. 
If you were tall enough to put money on the counter, you were old enough to buy cigarettes. Heck, they even sold cigs in vending machines back then!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2018)

So I changed out the brake booster pump. What a shitty job. The brakes were f'n great at idle but no brakes at cruise (which is a real bummer). That means the brake booster (which simply stores the vacuum), is bad. Two bad in a row? Statistically less probable.

So now I'm taking a HARD look at my vacuum lines and I get out the vacuum tester. No vacuum is storing in the brake booster! Gee who hooked up that vacuum line with the ONE WAY CHECK VALVE pointing in the wrong direction. 

We won't name names here but let's just say it was not me. Anyway my car has brakes and now I can use her for all the pesky around town errands and leave the car with the shiny hit me magnet home.

fuck my life


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> So I changed out the brake booster pump. What a shitty job. The brakes were f'n great at idle but no brakes at cruise (which is a real bummer). That means the brake booster (which simply stores the vacuum), is bad. Two bad in a row? Statistically less probable.
> 
> So now I'm taking a HARD look at my vacuum lines and I get out the vacuum tester. No vacuum is storing in the brake booster! Gee who hooked up that vacuum line with the ONE WAY CHECK VALVE pointing in the wrong direction.
> 
> ...


Verily, verily I say unto thee, be sure your sins will find you out


LOL


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> So I changed out the brake booster pump. What a shitty job. The brakes were f'n great at idle but no brakes at cruise (which is a real bummer). That means the brake booster (which simply stores the vacuum), is bad. Two bad in a row? Statistically less probable.
> 
> So now I'm taking a HARD look at my vacuum lines and I get out the vacuum tester. No vacuum is storing in the brake booster! Gee who hooked up that vacuum line with the ONE WAY CHECK VALVE pointing in the wrong direction.
> 
> ...


hey, could have been a lot more expensive, and annoying, consider yourself lucky


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Verily, verily I say unto thee, be sure your sins will find you out
> 
> 
> LOL


LOL, as will passive aggression sigh..... honestly though I've been over that brake system as many times as he has. It could have been me.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> hey, could have been a lot more expensive, and annoying, consider yourself lucky


You mean like the totaling of my paid off Civic on Valentine's Day? But yes you're right and thank god I have that car and AM capable of working on it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> You mean like the totaling of my paid off Civic on Valentine's Day? But yes you're right and thank god I have that car and AM capable of working on it.


life's a piece of shit, when you look at it...


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> life's a piece of shit, when you look at it...


and then you die


----------



## dstroy (Mar 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4101209
> 
> I have now excavated down to the level of the brake booster. See my evil abs module


Look at that cute lil feller nestled down in there all comfy.


----------



## 420God (Mar 6, 2018)

My wife got robbed at gunpoint tonight. As some of you know she manages a gas station at night. She's been there 7 or so years and this is the first time something like this happened. It was just one guy with a shorty shotgun. She has her concealed carry and had her handgun on her but he only wanted the money and never touched her. She's shaken but OK.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 6, 2018)

Glad she's ok. Only thing that matters.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 6, 2018)

420God said:


> My wife got robbed at gunpoint tonight. As some of you know she manages a gas station at night. She's been there 7 or so years and this is the first time something like this happened. It was just one guy with a shorty shotgun. She has her concealed carry and had her handgun on her but he only wanted the money and never touched her. She's shaken but OK.


Blessed.
and smart, you are a lucky man.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 6, 2018)

420God said:


> My wife got robbed at gunpoint tonight. As some of you know she manages a gas station at night. She's been there 7 or so years and this is the first time something like this happened. It was just one guy with a shorty shotgun. She has her concealed carry and had her handgun on her but he only wanted the money and never touched her. She's shaken but OK.


Were the cameras running?


----------



## 420God (Mar 6, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Were the cameras running?


No cameras, no alarm. Shitty little backwoods gas station. She was fueling up my car and had it running so my cameras was on but you can't see much. He ran in and out with a ski mask on.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 6, 2018)

420God said:


> My wife got robbed at gunpoint tonight. As some of you know she manages a gas station at night. She's been there 7 or so years and this is the first time something like this happened. It was just one guy with a shorty shotgun. She has her concealed carry and had her handgun on her but he only wanted the money and never touched her. She's shaken but OK.


Woah! No, not Mrs 420God!! Super glad she's ok. Damn. I hope they catch the fucking lowlife. Or is this like one of those posts where you omissed the whole pig farm part…. For real though, if that fucking scumbag don't get picked up by the police get us some stills and we'll get cracking.

Oh no cameras. Ok we'll still!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 6, 2018)

420God said:


> No cameras, no alarm. Shitty little backwoods gas station. She was fueling up my car and had it running so my cameras was on but you can't see much. He ran in and out with a ski mask on.


Damn - that's really F'd up
I hope shes ok emotionally - that's b's to go through for a couple of hunde $.

I hope they don't get off scott free for scaring her so.


----------



## 420God (Mar 6, 2018)

There kinda was a witness, someone that drove through as it was happening. They were able to help give a description of the vehicle. Wife is doing good, came home and made some stiff drinks. Said it was the first time she was truly afraid for her life but she's pretty tough.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 6, 2018)

Damn bro, sorry to hear that man. Shit like that pisses me the fuck off. Y’all see how I am when people fuck with my online homies. Can y’all imagine if I lived in your town @420God. Don’t get me wrong, I know you’re a G, but I’m just saying it would be like that scene on “the town” I wouldn’t even ask questions. We would just roll out.


----------



## 420God (Mar 6, 2018)

I couldn't even go down there by her, a mile away. She had to lock down the station and wait for the cops. Felt helpless as hell.


----------



## ANC (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Mar 7, 2018)

Not sure I understood that. I just posted myself as Iron man, there to defend the ladies.

P.S. I'm not that fat, but I do have a bit of a tire.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 7, 2018)

Glad she's ok, 420.


----------



## dstroy (Mar 7, 2018)

420God said:


> My wife got robbed at gunpoint tonight. As some of you know she manages a gas station at night. She's been there 7 or so years and this is the first time something like this happened. It was just one guy with a shorty shotgun. She has her concealed carry and had her handgun on her but he only wanted the money and never touched her. She's shaken but OK.


Glad she’s alright man. Hope they catch that piece of shit.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 7, 2018)

420God said:


> My wife got robbed at gunpoint tonight. As some of you know she manages a gas station at night. She's been there 7 or so years and this is the first time something like this happened. It was just one guy with a shorty shotgun. She has her concealed carry and had her handgun on her but he only wanted the money and never touched her. She's shaken but OK.


That’s f’d up man, hope this doesn’t affect her long term. I’ve been robbed at gunpoint and it’s no fun. I knew they guy who robbed me, pretty sure he never did that again ‭


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 7, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL, as will passive aggression sigh..... honestly though I've been over that brake system as many times as he has. It could have been me.


How many times, for all of us, has it come down to a bad hose, corroded terminal, loose wire, etc. instead of all that other stuff we replaced.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 7, 2018)

i worked in a farmstore in tampa a long time ago. did the overnight thing. i carried a 45. the armed guards that would patrol the car lots would hang out, one of them carried a big desert eagle 357. we were standing there chatting one night and a little dude came in, started stuffing shit in his pockets, not even trying to hide it, then tried to get out, flashing a little 32 at us. the door locks, and i have to let you out. the guard and i looked at each other, and both of us showed him what we were packing. he started emptying his pockets. i told him to keep it, and not come back, but the security guy took his pistol. bet he never robbed a place again.

hope your wife never has to deal with that again


----------



## 420God (Mar 7, 2018)

My wife carries a Saturday night special, tiny little thing just in case someone tries to hurt/abduct her. The guy came in with a 12 gauge already drawn and never took it off her. Good thing he only wanted the money. Me and other locals will be hanging out with her so she's not alone anymore. Apparently people noticed the vehicle hanging around town, he was just waiting for his chance.


----------



## ANC (Mar 7, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> My mom used to send me for groceries and cigarettes (with a note) when I was 9.
> And I got a dime for going which I spent on a gumband airplane that I'd play with for weeks.
> This tiny little town actually had 3 little grocery stores within a few blocks of my house.
> This has been a message from the good old days.


I was clever when I started smoking, I smoked the same brand as my dad.
He often sent me to the cafe (we still had those back then) to get him smokes.
Anyway one day the guy at the cafe told him I already bought his cigarettes earlier.
He never said anything until one morning he woke up with no smokes in the house, then he came begging for one.

I miss the old man.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 7, 2018)

With the latest storm in my area I lost power which in turn caused my basement to flood which is also where I used to grow money. So I've been down there drying everything out when I realized the door into what used to be a grow room had soaked up a bunch of water and was just waiting to become a mold trap. I decided to replace the door with a security door in case I ever decide to grow. My new girlfriend (can't show this one unfortunately) and I are down there mopping and moving fans when she asks if she can hang the door as she never has done it and needs to replace one in her house. I explain its not just hanging with the pins you really need to put the whole frame in and sure it up with studs and this one has a sill I'd like to put in. Obviously she doesn't give a fuck and starts kicking the door down. I set her up with everything she would need and low and behold an hour later from start to finish she had it installed and it actually locked and was level...I'm pretty fucking proud of her. That is all.


----------



## ANC (Mar 7, 2018)

I hope my daughter at least catches that from me.
I don't think my wife would like me to get a girlfriend.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 7, 2018)

420God said:


> My wife got robbed at gunpoint tonight. As some of you know she manages a gas station at night. She's been there 7 or so years and this is the first time something like this happened. It was just one guy with a shorty shotgun. She has her concealed carry and had her handgun on her but he only wanted the money and never touched her. She's shaken but OK.


I am so glad she's ok.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 7, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> With the latest storm in my area I lost power which in turn caused my basement to flood which is also where I used to grow money. So I've been down there drying everything out when I realized the door into what used to be a grow room had soaked up a bunch of water and was just waiting to become a mold trap. I decided to replace the door with a security door in case I ever decide to grow. My new girlfriend (can't show this one unfortunately) and I are down there mopping and moving fans when she asks if she can hang the door as she never has done it and needs to replace one in her house. I explain its not just hanging with the pins you really need to put the whole frame in and sure it up with studs and this one has a sill I'd like to put in. Obviously she doesn't give a fuck and starts kicking the door down. I set her up with everything she would need and low and behold an hour later from start to finish she had it installed and it actually locked and was level...I'm pretty fucking proud of her. That is all.


Congratulations, how does she do on brake systems? If she can do those and you don't want her I'll marry her.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 7, 2018)

420God said:


> My wife got robbed at gunpoint tonight. As some of you know she manages a gas station at night. She's been there 7 or so years and this is the first time something like this happened. It was just one guy with a shorty shotgun. She has her concealed carry and had her handgun on her but he only wanted the money and never touched her. She's shaken but OK.


I'm only liking this to show support, sorry to hear about the scare. 

I hear wood chippers make a lasting impression on robbers, if you find that pos stuff him in feet first.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 7, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I'm only liking this to show support, sorry to hear about the scare.
> 
> I hear wood chippers make a lasting impression on robbers, if you find that pos stuff him in feet first.


Hell to clean, I'd go with option #1 hungry pigs.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 7, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Hell to clean, I'd go with option #1 hungry pigs.


Yeah hard to clean, but I figured 420's livestock is so well cared for that they wouldn't eat the asshole.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 7, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Yeah hard to clean, but I figured 420's livestock is so well cared for that they wouldn't eat the asshole.


But maybe they'd be kind enough to eat everything around it?


----------



## 420God (Mar 7, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I am so glad she's ok.


She's going back to work tonight. The owner said she could have off but she said what's the point.


----------



## ANC (Mar 7, 2018)

I'd check in on her though. Sometimes the secondary shock is bigger than the first.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 7, 2018)

420God said:


> She's going back to work tonight. The owner said she could have off but she said what's the point.


No point of staying home. It won't get hit again in 2 nights. Plus she can go eat the snacks and say they were stolen too.

Glad she's alright man


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 7, 2018)

I mentioned a wind storm we had here earlier this month.
This is from the woods behind my house - these three (previously very healthy) trees were snapped off about 30' from the ground & the trunks on the two larger ones are about 60" in diameter at the break.



This is the tops of them.



It was a particularly nasty wind storm.


----------



## 420God (Mar 7, 2018)

srh88 said:


> No point of staying home. It won't get hit again in 2 nights. Plus she can go eat the snacks and say they were stolen too.
> 
> Glad she's alright man


The owner let her grab a bottle of captain on her way out.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 7, 2018)

420God said:


> She's going back to work tonight. The owner said she could have off but she said what's the point.


She's tough as nails. I'm glad she's ok.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 7, 2018)

420God said:


> The owner let her grab a bottle of captain on her way out.


Nice


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 7, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Congratulations, how does she do on brake systems? If she can do those and you don't want her I'll marry her.


She gives me plenty of pedal feel..I may keep this one for a bit

Edit: misquote


----------



## ANC (Mar 7, 2018)

Trees can fuck shit up


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 7, 2018)

ANC said:


> Trees can fuck shit up


Like a hot knife thru butter!
Some trees are more dangerous than others. Here in WA alder trees are the ones to watch. When the top dies, it's time to chop em down.


----------



## Downtowntillman (Mar 7, 2018)

Started working at a classic cars and hot rod shop... Getting this one ready for paint..


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 7, 2018)

Downtowntillman said:


> Started working at a classic cars and hot rod shop... Getting this one ready for paint..
> 
> 
> View attachment 4101824


Ketchup pinstripes?


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 7, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> She gives me plenty of pedal feel..I may keep this one for a bit
> 
> Edit: misquote


Is "pedal feel" code for she Jacks you off with her feet?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 7, 2018)

I finally got a little hip pain relief from some dry needling.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 7, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I finally got a little hip pain relief from some dry needling. View attachment 4101942


Ouch!!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 7, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Ouch!!


Yeah I can't like that.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 7, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I finally got a little hip pain relief from some dry needling. View attachment 4101942


----------



## 420God (Mar 7, 2018)

I put a camera in my wife's work that streams video straight to my phone and saves it to the cloud.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 7, 2018)

420God said:


> I put a camera in my wife's work that streams video straight to my phone and saves it to the cloud.
> 
> View attachment 4102039


Convenient store 420?


----------



## 420God (Mar 7, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Convenient store 420?


Yep. Little bit of everything.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 7, 2018)

420God said:


> I put a camera in my wife's work that streams video straight to my phone and saves it to the cloud.
> 
> View attachment 4102039


You do not look amused! LOL


----------



## greencropper (Mar 7, 2018)

420God said:


> I put a camera in my wife's work that streams video straight to my phone and saves it to the cloud.
> 
> View attachment 4102039


in Australia as in the UK(pictured) cigarettes in many places are required by law to be in closed cupboards that are only to be opened when a purchase is taking place...then closed up again after pack/s have been removed, is this happening at any places there too?


----------



## 420God (Mar 7, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> You do not look amused! LOL


My contacts are dry. 


greencropper said:


> in Australia as in the UK(pictured) cigarettes in many places are required by law to be in closed cupboards that are only to be opened when a purchase is taking place...then closed up again after pack/s have been removed, is this happening at any places there too?
> View attachment 4102079


Nope, all those things above the counter are different kinds of cigarette.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 7, 2018)

My boy and I put this together from a stripped lower and a PSA kit for papa on fathers day. He's wants one but won't spend the money. Figured I would get him one before they are banned.


----------



## 420God (Mar 7, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> My boy and I put this together from a stripped lower and a PSA kit for papa on fathers day. He's wanted one but won't spend the money. Figured I would get him one before they are banned.
> View attachment 4102087


Nice! Gonna put a scope or or the handle/sight on it?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 7, 2018)

420God said:


> Nice! Gonna put a scope or or the handle/sight on it?


Thank you.
Carry handle/ sight. When he was in the service it was the early model m16 he used. He likes the original look. Got around 350 bucks in it.


----------



## jacksmuff (Mar 7, 2018)

bought the nvidia shield today to replace my fire tv. 200 well spent this thing is way faster then the fire tv. sideloading apps isn't as simple but runs all apps 100% better.


----------



## Sanitas Vibrationum (Mar 7, 2018)

I finally fucked a black chick!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 7, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> bought the nvidia shield today to replace my fire tv. 200 well spent this thing is way faster then the fire tv. sideloading apps isn't as simple but runs all apps 100% better.


I know this is not the same but similar thought. I finally got rid of my old modem/wifi and went with a dual band modem and router. I have to say the 5g band is awesome. A lot faster.


----------



## jacksmuff (Mar 7, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I know this is not the same but similar thought. I finally got rid of my old modem/wifi and went with a dual band modem and router. I have to say the 5g band is awesome. A lot faster.


Yeah 5g is great especially if you live in a heavy populated area. just not great for range.


----------



## jacksmuff (Mar 7, 2018)

Sanitas Vibrationum said:


> I finally fucked a black chick!


what drugs did you use?


----------



## Sanitas Vibrationum (Mar 7, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> what drugs did you use?


alcohol and weed... a lot of alcohol , she was 20, but looked like 35, but she was still looking damn good...  and yeah, they fuck much better than Jewish girls


----------



## jacksmuff (Mar 7, 2018)

Sanitas Vibrationum said:


> alcohol and weed... a lot of alcohol , she was 20, but looked like 35, but she was still looking damn good...  and yeah, they fuck much better than Jewish girls


you seem like a bad person. we don't need the bill Cosby shit here.


----------



## Sanitas Vibrationum (Mar 7, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> you seem like a bad person. we don't need the bill Cosby shit here.


yeah, but here is a problem duude... I brought weed and she brought buzzz and she wanted no rubber finish me inside I'm on pills kind of BS.... yeah, right , she was the one pulling the mr. Bill on me, my friend ... She almost hit that lottery, cuz i was so drunk


----------



## jacksmuff (Mar 7, 2018)

Sanitas Vibrationum said:


> yeah, but here is a problem duude... I brought weed and she brought buzzz and she wanted no rubber finish me inside I'm on pills kind of BS.... yeah, right


you disgust me.


----------



## Sanitas Vibrationum (Mar 7, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> you disgust me.


cool


----------



## ANC (Mar 7, 2018)

Just came back from fetching my wife, she got mugged and robbed on the train.
Judging by all the scratches, she put up a mean fight.
Seems like it is the season.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 7, 2018)

ANC said:


> Just came back from fetching my wife, she got mugged and robbed on the train.
> Judging by all the scratches, she put up a mean fight.
> Seems like it is the season.


No season for bullshit last I checked.
Dont need to ad dickfuckery to the list of climate change impacts


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 7, 2018)

ANC said:


> Just came back from fetching my wife, she got mugged and robbed on the train.
> Judging by all the scratches, she put up a mean fight.
> Seems like it is the season.


Tell her to hand it over, that type of nonsense will get a woman killed.


----------



## ANC (Mar 7, 2018)

The guy only got off with a number of small pieces of crap, she still has her bags and laptop.
But yes, it could have been nasty, he had a knife. She is quite shaken up though. Not talking much yet.

Suppose it could have been worse. Someone always has it worse.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 7, 2018)

ANC said:


> Just came back from fetching my wife, she got mugged and robbed on the train.
> Judging by all the scratches, she put up a mean fight.
> Seems like it is the season.


Oh man, that sucks. I'm glad she didn't get hurt worse. Is travel on the train usually safe?


----------



## Downtowntillman (Mar 7, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Ketchup pinstripes?


Shit, I don't even want to cough near these cars and trucks... Especially when it's finished with prep and fixing to go in the booth for some paint!!


----------



## ANC (Mar 7, 2018)

It is a bit like the prairie. There are always wolves and shit but stuff usually happens to other people. So the little rabbits and what not go about their days hoping that today it isn't them.
I don't think it is really less safe than many places over the world. My wife works in tourism, and people from her office regularly get mugged in totally random countries like Spain etc.
My wife and I met on the train.... so it is not all bad.

Where we stay crime is pretty low, but not non-existent.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 8, 2018)

Branch came down last night pulling down the power lines, right onto my front porchs and across my driveway, so I can't get out my front door or get my car out. Going to have to dig a path out the back door, and around the back of the garage to get to my snowblower and generator, yay. Fucking ends of the branch are also sitting on the hood of my car, , there bettet not be any damage. Utility company said at least 24hrs before I see someone. Wish me luck not getting electrocuted. I'm getting well toasted first, .


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 8, 2018)

420God said:


> I put a camera in my wife's work that streams video straight to my phone and saves it to the cloud.
> 
> View attachment 4102039


Be nice if you could add a couple tasers right under that counter.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 8, 2018)

My stepdad used to work at a metal fabrication shop in the late 70's and the were getting broken into at night two or three times a week. So one Friday he wired the window and door with 220v and the next morning you could see where the guy touched it. No more brake ins lol.


----------



## 420God (Mar 8, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Be nice if you could add a couple tasers right under that counter.


Anything would be nice to help the girls feel safer. I'm putting in a new hard drive in the stores camera system today, that's all that was wrong with it.

We got a name of a possible suspect from a friend last night. Matches his description, has the same vehicle, and a lengthy criminal record. Wife already reported him to the sheriff's department.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 8, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Be nice if you could add a couple tasers right under that counter.


I zoomed in looking for a huge revolver or a sawed off.....lol


I'm sure he's got his lady covered.

After all it is 420


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 8, 2018)

420God said:


> Anything would be nice to help the girls feel safer. I'm putting in a new hard drive in the stores camera system today, that's all that was wrong with it.
> 
> We got a name of a possible suspect from a friend last night. Matches his description, has the same vehicle, and a lengthy criminal record. Wife already reported him to the sheriff's department.


Now I want a pack of smokes from your wife's store....it would probably cost me double for shipping.....but the cool factor of smoking them would make it worth it......plus I'm sure they're way better than the ones I get


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 8, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Now I want a pack of smokes from your wife's store....it would probably cost me double for shipping.....but the cool factor of smoking them would make it worth it......plus I'm sure they're way better than the ones I get


You have not lived until you've had 420god's meat. That roast took me right back to childhood and the sweet delicious meat of the small herd my family kept for themselves. LOL a personal stash herd!

So delicious.......


----------



## 420God (Mar 8, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Now I want a pack of smokes from your wife's store....it would probably cost me double for shipping.....but the cool factor of smoking them would make it worth it......plus I'm sure they're way better than the ones I get


I hear taxes are pretty outrageous in Chinafornia, might still be cheaper to ship them.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 8, 2018)

Bareback said:


> My stepdad used to work at a metal fabrication shop in the late 70's and the were getting broken into at night two or three times a week. So one Friday he wired the window and door with 220v and the next morning you could see where the guy touched it. No more brake ins lol.


I was working on a commercial job and we had a trailer full of copper pipe, came in one morning and it was all gone. The superintendent wired it up 220v. He also had to make a report, problem was that he wired it before the cops came to take the report. They said that was illegal and “strongly suggested” he take it down. He went along with it, until they left  never happened again, not sure if they even tried again, but if they did


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> You have not lived until you've had 420god's meat. That roast took me right back to childhood and the sweet delicious meat of the small herd my family kept for themselves. LOL a personal stash herd!
> 
> So delicious.......


I've been spoiled my whole life with home raised beef..... The store bought beef does nothing for me. Even beef from our herd isn't as good as our home raised alfalfa and sweet grain fed beef. My mouth is watering just thinking about a home raised filet Mignon cooked on a super hot BBQ for no more than a few minutes each side......mmmmmmm

I've gotta go to the family locker and put in an order for some jerky and smoked meats to send you.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 8, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I've been spoiled my whole life with home raised beef..... The store bought beef does nothing for me. Even beef from our herd isn't as good as our home raised alfalfa and sweet grain fed beef. My mouth is watering just thinking about a home raised filet Mignon cooked on a super hot BBQ for no more than a few minutes each side......mmmmmmm
> 
> I've gotta go to the family locker and put in an order for some jerky and smoked meats to send you.


LOL You ain't getting out of it that easy. I have a new car that requires a baptismal road trip this spring. After taxes I'm heading north! I'm sure you have a green house I can sleep in. @Singlemalt assures me there are comfy beds in them


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 8, 2018)

ANC said:


> Just came back from fetching my wife, she got mugged and robbed on the train.
> Judging by all the scratches, she put up a mean fight.
> Seems like it is the season.


I really hate hearing things like this.
I hope she is doing better - no one deserves to be treated like that.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 8, 2018)

ANC said:


> Just came back from fetching my wife, she got mugged and robbed on the train.
> Judging by all the scratches, she put up a mean fight.
> Seems like it is the season.


I can't like that and thanks to @GreatwhiteNorth for responding to you or I would have missed it all together. How is she doing today? Damn what a f'n world.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 8, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Yeah 5g is great especially if you live in a heavy populated area. just not great for range.


Yea. I don't live in a heavy populated area. There are a few people around me. We have quite a few devices in the house though. It worked out to where about half of them are on each channel.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 8, 2018)

ANC said:


> Just came back from fetching my wife, she got mugged and robbed on the train.
> Judging by all the scratches, she put up a mean fight.
> Seems like it is the season.


That sucks. Hope she is well. I know its best to hand the stuff over but I didn't. Don't know why. I should have.

Anyways, I just can't like that comment.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 8, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Branch came down last night pulling down the power lines, right onto my front porchs and across my driveway, so I can't get out my front door or get my car out. Going to have to dig a path out the back door, and around the back of the garage to get to my snowblower and generator, yay. Fucking ends of the branch are also sitting on the hood of my car, , there bettet not be any damage. Utility company said at least 24hrs before I see someone. Wish me luck not getting electrocuted. I'm getting well toasted first, .


Having a clear path out the back should be a priority anyways. In case a fire. Odds are it will never happen but a fire is no time to be making a path.


----------



## ANC (Mar 8, 2018)

Yeah, I fed her some braaied lamb that fixes everything and there is a fresh fridge tart that should have set by now...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 8, 2018)

420God said:


> My wife got robbed at gunpoint tonight. As some of you know she manages a gas station at night. She's been there 7 or so years and this is the first time something like this happened. It was just one guy with a shorty shotgun. She has her concealed carry and had her handgun on her but he only wanted the money and never touched her. She's shaken but OK.


Shit. I missed that. I hate to like it. I know the feeling. I got robbed at gunpoint. My wife works with money and I worry about her. I took her to get her concealed carry. She carries every day.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 8, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I've been spoiled my whole life with home raised beef..... The store bought beef does nothing for me. Even beef from our herd isn't as good as our home raised alfalfa and sweet grain fed beef. My mouth is watering just thinking about a home raised filet Mignon cooked on a super hot BBQ for no more than a few minutes each side......mmmmmmm
> 
> I've gotta go to the family locker and put in an order for some jerky and smoked meats to send you.


What needs done to get on this list?


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 8, 2018)

I played an important recital last night for which I spent months preparing. Every recital is important, but I knew that there would be some high profile musicians and an acclaimed critic attending this one, so I really prepared and practiced my ass off. A friend's husband had some Green Crack oil in a vape pen, and I stupidly hit it right before going on, which was a huge mistake. I was so high during my first piece that I stumbled just a bit, but was able to recover nicely. I calmed down enough after that to play my remaining pieces quite well, but that was a mistake I won't make again. Everyone loved the program and congratulated us on the quality and interpretation of our music. A lot of them stuck around and got drunk with us afterward, it was a great success. I'm glad it is over, I can return to preparing other music I've been looking forward to. I was a little tired of preparing only that music. Onward and upward...


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 8, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I played an important recital last night for which I spent months preparing. Every recital is important, but I knew that there would be some high profile musicians and an acclaimed critic attending this one, so I really prepared and practiced my ass off. A friend's husband had some Green Crack oil in a vape pen, and I stupidly hit it right before going on, which was a huge mistake. I was so high during my first piece that I stumbled just a bit, but was able to recover nicely. I calmed down enough after that to play my remaining pieces quite well, but that was a mistake I won't make again. Everyone loved the program and congratulated us on the quality and interpretation of our music. A lot of them stuck around and got drunk with us afterward, it was a great success. I'm glad it is over, I can return to preparing other music I've been looking forward to. I was a little tired of preparing only that music. Onward and upward...


Nota Bene: never take a heroic dose of edible right before the dentist either!


----------



## thump easy (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Mar 8, 2018)

thump easy said:


>


Hey thump how's it down your way? We hit 80 up here in Lancaster today.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Nota Bene: never take a heroic dose of edible right before the dentist either!



Yikes! I would never do that, I am terrified of the dentist and would freak out on him if I consumed an edible beforehand. Sounds like a nightmare, thanks for the heads up


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 8, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Yikes! I would never do that, I am terrified of the dentist and would freak out on him if I consumed an edible beforehand. Sounds like a nightmare, thanks for the heads up


Yours sounded much worse to me! I mean getting smoked up and walking on stage oh no no no!!


----------



## thump easy (Mar 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Hey thump how's it down your way? We hit 80 up here in Lancaster today.


83 hear in palmsprings


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 8, 2018)

thump easy said:


> 83 hear in palmsprings


Nice, I love this time of year!


----------



## thump easy (Mar 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Nice, I love this time of year!


Me 2 ima pop some hemp out side this season


----------



## thump easy (Mar 8, 2018)

it feelz like this


----------



## dstroy (Mar 8, 2018)

ANC said:


> Just came back from fetching my wife, she got mugged and robbed on the train.
> Judging by all the scratches, she put up a mean fight.
> Seems like it is the season.


Jeez... I’m glad she’s alright man.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 8, 2018)

They discontinued my fav nutes over a year ago, the Dutch Master Gold line. Best I've ever used. Since then I've been hunting down the rapidly vanishing stock online. I ordered 6 five liter containers from the last vendor (all they had), and they ended up sending me 30 one liter bottles instead! I'm so sick of opening these little fuckers every rez change. I haven't found anymore until last night when I came across two huge 20 liter containers of Flower part A & B. $150 each with free delivery! Last ones they had, too. Looks like I'm set for the next 18 months so, made me smile...


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 8, 2018)

ANC said:


> The guy only got off with a number of small pieces of crap, she still has her bags and laptop.
> But yes, it could have been nasty, he had a knife. She is quite shaken up though. Not talking much yet.
> 
> Suppose it could have been worse. Someone always has it worse.




WTF? That could only happen in Japan...


Sorry to hear about your wife, glad she is okay...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 8, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> They discontinued my fav nutes over a year ago, the Dutch Master Gold line. Best I've ever used. Since then I've been hunting down the rapidly vanishing stock online. I ordered 6 five liter containers from the last vendor (all they had), and they ended up sending me 30 one liter bottles instead! I'm so sick of opening these little fuckers every rez change. I haven't found anymore until last night when I came across two huge 20 liter container of Flower part A & B. $150 each with free delivery! Last ones they had, too. Looks like for the next 18 months so, made me smile...


When you do run out give megacrop a try. Its good stuff.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 8, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I played an important recital last night for which I spent months preparing. Every recital is important, but I knew that there would be some high profile musicians and an acclaimed critic attending this one, so I really prepared and practiced my ass off. A friend's husband had some Green Crack oil in a vape pen, and I stupidly hit it right before going on, which was a huge mistake. I was so high during my first piece that I stumbled just a bit, but was able to recover nicely. I calmed down enough after that to play my remaining pieces quite well, but that was a mistake I won't make again. Everyone loved the program and congratulated us on the quality and interpretation of our music. A lot of them stuck around and got drunk with us afterward, it was a great success. I'm glad it is over, I can return to preparing other music I've been looking forward to. I was a little tired of preparing only that music. Onward and upward...


I've never played a gig when I wasn't stoned


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 8, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I've never played a gig when I wasn't stoned


Does the Boat bar in Key West count?

In the 70's my bro's band lost the Bassest (he got drunk & lost) so I got recruited to play Free Bird (one of the only songs I know the bass line to).
I can't tell you what the audience thought but it sounded pretty good to me, then again I was stoned/drunk, I kept up though.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 8, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I've never played a gig when I wasn't stoned


I usually play gigs stoned/drunk, too. But playing solo on stage with all eyes on you when you can hear a pin drop is another matter


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 8, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I usually play gigs stoned/drunk, too. But playing solo on stage with all eyes on you when you can hear a pin drop is another matter


Speaking of naked.......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 8, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I usually play gigs stoned/drunk, too. But playing solo on stage with all eyes on you when you can hear a pin drop is another matter


Rgr that.
Not to be compared with your stressful situation but I played 1st chair F Horn in H/S (3 years) & had enough solo's to give me an unhealthy blood pressure.
Very stressful when everyone is looking @ you & you're the only one making noise.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 8, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Rgr that.
> Not to be compared with your stressful situation but I played 1st chair F Horn in H/S (3 years) & had enough solo's to give me an unhealthy blood pressure.
> Very stressful when everyone is looking @ you & you're the only one making noise.


How long was your hair? Pics? Please send them to curious2........ LOL


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 8, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Does the Boat bar in Key West count?
> 
> In the 70's my bro's band lost the Bassest (he got drunk & lost) so I got recruited to play Free Bird (one of the only songs I know the bass line to).
> I can't tell you what the audience thought but it sounded pretty good to me, then again I was stoned/drunk, I kept up though.



I sang Pictures of Matchstick Men on a cruise ship once, to a rather lukewarm reception


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> How long was your hair? Pics? Please send them to curious2........ LOL


Not as long as it is now.
Lately I dont really GAF what anybody thinks.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 8, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I sang Pictures of Matchstick Men on a cruise ship once, to a rather lukewarm reception


How did you manage the harmony?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 8, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> How did you manage the harmony?


That's the beauty of it- no harmonies were harmed during it's production


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Mar 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Yours sounded much worse to me! I mean getting smoked up and walking on stage oh no no no!!


For what reasons? Smoke me up put me on stage, I'll hand you the Oscar.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 8, 2018)

The Outdoorsman said:


> For what reasons? Smoke me up put me on stage, I'll hand you the Oscar.


I tend to do stupid shit when stoned - So I stay home & chill.
It seems to work for me and LE.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Mar 8, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I tend to do stupid shit when stoned - So I stay home & chill.
> It seems to work for me and LE.


Are we in The Stupid thread or what did you accomplish today thread. (I had to google the correct plural of Stupid)


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 9, 2018)

The Outdoorsman said:


> For what reasons? Smoke me up put me on stage, I'll hand you the Oscar.


LOL!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 9, 2018)

It's been 24 hrs and no sign of the electric company. I called and got the boiler plate "There are lots of outages and down wires, we'll get to you eventually, but you have power so your way down on the list." Great, my sump pump keeps overheating and tripping the breaker every 20-30 mins, I need to get out to buy a new one, cause if this one dies, or catches fire -it's getting REALLY hot to the touch, I'm fucked. So I'm heading out to cut the branches that are across my driveway caught up in the power lines and move downed wires. DEATH OR GLORY!


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 9, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> It's been 24 hrs and no sign of the electric company. I called and got the boiler plate "There are lots of outages and down wires, we'll get to you eventually, but you have power so your way down on the list." Great, my sump pump keeps overheating and tripping the breaker every 20-30 mins, I need to get out to buy a new one, cause if this one dies, or catches fire -it's getting REALLY hot to the touch, I'm fucked. So I'm heading out to cut the branches that are across my driveway caught up in the power lines and move downed wires. DEATH OR GLORY!


If you can access the knife switch at the transformer do that, otherwise stand on dry ground and stop sawing just before the tension gives way and get the fuck back.


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 9, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> It's been 24 hrs and no sign of the electric company. I called and got the boiler plate "There are lots of outages and down wires, we'll get to you eventually, but you have power so your way down on the list." Great, my sump pump keeps overheating and tripping the breaker every 20-30 mins, I need to get out to buy a new one, cause if this one dies, or catches fire -it's getting REALLY hot to the touch, I'm fucked. So I'm heading out to cut the branches that are across my driveway caught up in the power lines and move downed wires. DEATH OR GLORY!


I just replaced mine for the same reason but there was a day laps from when I made the decision to when I installed it..I figured if the fucking thing lights on fire at least the resulting flood from it being off will put out the fire

..so there's that..


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 9, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> If you can access the knife switch at the transformer do that, otherwise stand on dry ground and stop sawing just before the tension gives way and get the fuck back.


 Couldn't shut it off, everything's wet and dripping and I was standing in 4" of slush, so I did everything wrong that you could. 

An electric company worker showed up right after i posted that. He told me I probably wouldn't see anyone for at least a week. Then he goes over and starts pulling on the branches, shaking the wires and says I think your ok, then tells me to just cut what I had to, that you USUALLY you don't get zapped and if i start feeling "tingly" stop and get away. LMAO, fucking electricians. I got it cleaned up enough I can get out. Now I have to deal with the sump pump, probably going to be another fiasco.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 9, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> I just replaced mine for the same reason but there was a day laps from when I made the decision to when I installed it..I figured if the fucking thing lights on fire at least the resulting flood from it being off will put out the fire
> 
> ..so there's that..


Mines right under a wall mounted natural gas boiler, otherwise the fire thing wouldn't bother me, much, because there's nothing but concrete within 6ft of it. 

My biggest problem is I haven't really slept in 2 nights because it keeps tripping the GFCI outlet every hour and a half, then my water alarm goes off so I need to reset the circuit and then stay up to keep reseting the circuit until the water level drops. I'm running 2 pumps, the first, older, one isn't keeping up with the rising water, so I added my smaller backup pump, which is newer but the one that's overheating and keeps tripping. 

I probably have 2-3 more months of the pump running almost non stop, so this situation is getting fixed ASAP. All the stores have been sold out of pumps because we got heavy rain and flooding last weekend. Home Depot says they have some now, so I'm headed there shortly, gotta time it right. I only have an hour and a half to get back to make sure the second pump runs, shouldn't be an issue. . but I bet there will be, cause that's my life.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 9, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Mines right under a wall mounted natural gas boiler, otherwise the fire thing wouldn't bother me, much, because there's nothing but concrete within 6ft of it.
> 
> My biggest problem is I haven't really slept in 2 nights because it keeps tripping the GFCI outlet every hour and a half, then my water alarm goes off so I need to reset the circuit and then stay up to keep reseting the circuit until the water level drops. I'm running 2 pumps, the first, older, one isn't keeping up with the rising water, so I added my smaller backup pump, which is newer but the one that's overheating and keeps tripping.
> 
> I probably have 2-3 more months of the pump running almost non stop, so this situation is getting fixed ASAP. All the stores have been sold out of pumps because we got heavy rain and flooding last weekend. Home Depot says they have some now, so I'm headed there shortly, gotta time it right. I only have an hour and a half to get back to make sure the second pump runs, shouldn't be an issue. . but I bet there will be, cause that's my life.


Should look into battery back ups man


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 9, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Couldn't shut it off, everything's wet and dripping and I was standing in 4" of slush, so I did everything wrong that you could.
> 
> An electric company worker showed up right after i posted that. He told me I probably wouldn't see anyone for at least a week. Then he goes over and starts pulling on the branches, shaking the wires and says I think your ok, then tells me to just cut what I had to, that you USUALLY you don't get zapped and if i start feeling "tingly" stop and get away. LMAO, fucking electricians. I got it cleaned up enough I can get out. Now I have to deal with the sump pump, probably going to be another fiasco.


Should have handed him your chansaw and said usually you wont cut your own limbs off.

Almost sounds like you need a larger gage run the box.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 9, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Should look into battery back ups man


Yeah, that's coming soon, and then some, like an auto starter for my generator and wiring it right to the main box with a switch. I've been lucky with the last dozen or so major storms to have been here to get the generator going, one of these times I'm won't be.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 9, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Yeah, that's coming soon, and then some, like an auto starter for my generator and wiring it right to the main box with a switch. I've been lucky with the last dozen or so major storms to have been here to get the generator going, one of these times I'm won't be.


Don't you have a tattoo on your dick?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 9, 2018)

Dosen't everybody?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 9, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Don't you have a tattoo on your dick?


Just a tattoo of my dick, you have to look really close.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 9, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Just a tattoo of my dick, you have to look really close.


Nah, I clearly remember you having a tattoo on your cock.




I had forgotten but for some gay reason I just remembered.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 9, 2018)

Did it say fuc?


----------



## dstroy (Mar 9, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Dosen't everybody?


Mine says “welcome aboard”


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Mar 9, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Nah, I clearly remember you having a tattoo on your cock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was @iamnobody

burned in my brain broheim. And don't ask me why I have this problem with remembering everything. Sucks for sleep. Especially later tonight I'll randomly picture some strangers tattooed cock. Thanks... (I think it said "fuck" but he couldn't fit the K?.... mysteries. I'm diving in David Duchovny style on this one.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 9, 2018)

Oh shit, you're right. @WeedFreak78 my bad, bro. Wrong person!


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 9, 2018)

The Outdoorsman said:


> That was @iamnobody
> 
> burned in my brain broheim. And don't ask me why I have this problem with remembering everything. Sucks for sleep. Especially later tonight I'll randomly picture some strangers tattooed cock. Thanks... (I think it said "fuck" but he couldn't fit the K?.... mysteries. I'm diving in David Duchovny style on this one.


I remember it was tiny, the tattoo was small too. 








Can I be scully?


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Mar 10, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I remember it was tiny, the tattoo was small too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who the fuck is Scully?.... wait... X Files?


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 10, 2018)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Who the fuck is Scully?.... wait... X Files?


Yeah


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Mar 10, 2018)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Who the fuck is Scully?.... wait... X Files?


It's been a minute, rocking Aquarius right now. I kinda like it.


----------



## ANC (Mar 10, 2018)

I'm stuffing my face with biltong tonight. We actually have shops that sell nothing else but dried meat and sausage.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 10, 2018)

I spent hours fucking with my sump pump last night, with multiple runs to the hardware store and I didn't really accomplish much. I had to return the pump I bought because it was missing the float and rod, but they didn't have another one, so I ended up getting a discount on it figuring I'd just use my old float and rod. Got it all set up with a new anti flow back valve, pvc instead of flex line and i put in a quick disconnect. Pulled my backup pump out, quickly cut the old lines and got drenched with about 5 gallons of ice cold water. Pulled the old pump, realized I forgot to put the old rod on the new pump and....it's too short, the new pump is about 3" taller. Umm.. waters coming up fast, so I throw in the backup pump, which immediately blows the circuit. Reset that, and then I tried to figure out the float situation. I go to move the old pump out of the way and large pieces of rust and sediment start falling off, so I start scraping it with a screwdriver and realize all the intake holes are plugged with crap. Clean them all out, pull the back up pump out, put this one in and VIOLA! it's working like a champ. Pumps the water down in about 30 mins and shuts off. Too bad all the connections are leaking like sieves now. So im headed back to swap this new pump for a smaller, and more importantly - less expensive, one and get some new lines and fittings to do it all right. 

My best friend was busting my balls because I'm always talking about doing preventive maintenance to stop problems and how 5 mins worth of work would've saved me a weeks worth of headaches. Then i asked him was when the last time he did an oil change on his truck and he shut up, he's at least 18k over due


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 10, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Should look into battery back ups man


@WeedFreak78 yeah brobro


----------



## ANC (Mar 10, 2018)

I also had the bald rear tire replaced, turns out the noise from the new front ones are from worn shocks.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Mar 10, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I remember it was tiny, the tattoo was small too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck no, think I got the better build.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Mar 10, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> @WeedFreak78 yeah brobro
> View attachment 4103455


Tie a brick to your pump with a plastic strap It'll keep it down (I am no plumber but have delt with massive floods in my young life.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 10, 2018)

I went out for a sump pump and came back with cod and scallops, no pump. Sauteed some carrots and brussels sprouts. Heated some olive oil and butter, salted and peppered the scallops, lemon and dill on the cod. Cooked to perfection. Bottle of Moscato to wash it down.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 10, 2018)

Made it to NYC for my birthday tomorrow.! Hit some cool art gallery’s ,excellent food and cool fun shopping . Have a super weekend!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 10, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Made it to NYC for my birthday tomorrow.! Hit some cool art gallery’s ,excellent food and cool fun shopping . Have a super weekend!
> View attachment 4103585 View attachment 4103618 View attachment 4103620


It's an art gallery, you think they'd at least get someone to paint the floor. 

Have a great bday.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 10, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Made it to NYC for my birthday tomorrow.! Hit some cool art gallery’s ,excellent food and cool fun shopping . Have a super weekend!
> View attachment 4103585 View attachment 4103618 View attachment 4103620



Happy Birthday, Doc! What part of the city are you visiting? Have fun, and be safe...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 10, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> It's an art gallery, you think they'd at least get someone to paint the floor.
> 
> Have a great bday.


Ha, yeah right! its so trendy to keep it all fucked up like that. thanks !


tyler.durden said:


> Happy Birthday, Doc! What part of the city are you visiting? Have fun, and be safe...


Thanksvisiting Manhattan and Brooklyn . staying in Lower Manhattan


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 10, 2018)

Today I became a plumber @srh88, can I have a job? I removed a Moen 1225 cartridge and replaced it without defacing or breaking the Moen faucet. Best of all I did not reverse the hot and cold, the f'n FIRST TIME!!

Now I hurt like hell, so I'm just going to crawl off and drink all the wine in the fridge ow ow ow


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 11, 2018)

After achieving drinking all the wine along with a non leaking faucet I went to change the time in my car. Turns out my car is connected and she updated her own damn time. My help is no longer necessary.


----------



## ANC (Mar 11, 2018)

I adjusted the timers lights are going off early tonight as we are going into 12/12 from tomorrow. Yeay. These plants are already reaching for 5 foot.

I crammed the rooted clones and 2 mothers into my veg box, the 3rd mom will have to just flower with the spillover light.
She is not really big nor trained at all. Maybe I'll give her a haircut tomorrow and see if I can stick her in the veg box too.

The new lights will be ready in 3 weeks at the most then the vegers will get their own room.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Today I became a plumber @srh88, can I have a job? I removed a Moen 1225 cartridge and replaced it without defacing or breaking the Moen faucet. Best of all I did not reverse the hot and cold, the f'n FIRST TIME!!
> 
> Now I hurt like hell, so I'm just going to crawl off and drink all the wine in the fridge ow ow ow



I have to replace the cartridge in my shower. Thanks for guilt tripping me into doing it. I just have to figure out what cartridge. @srh88 what cartridge do you think a 30 year old Moen uses?


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> After achieving drinking all the wine along with a non leaking faucet I went to change the time in my car. Turns out my car is connected and she updated her own damn time. My help is no longer necessary.


Fuck!!!! Time change....FUCK!!!


----------



## srh88 (Mar 11, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I have to replace the cartridge in my shower. Thanks for guilt tripping me into doing it. I just have to figure out what cartridge. @srh88 what cartridge do you think a 30 year old Moen uses?


Just shut off the water and pop it out. It's moen... home depot probably carries it. If not go to a supply place


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 11, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Just shut off the water and pop it out. It's moen... home depot probably carries it. If not go to a supply place


LOL @neosapien please video the 'popping out' process!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Fuck!!!! Time change....FUCK!!!


Just for you: a sighting of the rare and endangered Anti-Fuck.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 11, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Just shut off the water and pop it out. It's moen... home depot probably carries it. If not go to a supply place


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 11, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Just for you: a sighting of the rare and endangered Anti-Fuck.


MotherFUCKer 

Il need some info on the that Fucks whereabouts.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 11, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Just shut off the water and pop it out. It's moen... home depot probably carries it. If not go to a supply place


So… how important is that whole "shut the water off" step?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 11, 2018)

Oh. I don't remember who but they told me that the "keno der toten" remastered on black ops 3 was better. Yea the graphics are better but I like the original. On the new one the zombies spawn different and makes it a bit harder to set them up like I normally do.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 11, 2018)

neosapien said:


> So… how important is that whole "shut the water off" step?


Pretty important.. If not you'll get a little wet. 






Moist


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 11, 2018)

neosapien said:


> So… how important is that whole "shut the water off" step?


It's highly over rated. Definitely save yourself that step. Please listen to me now that I am a journeyman plumber and all.

DO NOT listen to the Stone Mason! He's a mason!!!! so it's a conspiracy


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 11, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Pretty important.. If not you'll get a little wet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like he should leave the water on.


curious2garden said:


> It's highly over rated. Definitely save yourself that step. Please listen to me now that I am a journeyman plumber and all.
> 
> DO NOT listen to the Stone Mason! He's a mason!!!! so it's a conspiracy


And he gets stoned.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> It's highly over rated. Definitely save yourself that step. Please listen to me now that I am a journeyman plumber and all.
> 
> DO NOT listen to the Stone Mason! He's a mason!!!! so it's a conspiracy


----------



## lokie (Mar 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> After achieving drinking all the wine along with a non leaking faucet I went to change the time in my car. Turns out my car is connected and she updated her own damn time. My help is no longer necessary.


I hate a smart alec . Make that bitch go for the next wine run.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 11, 2018)

lokie said:


> I hate a smart alec .


*Aleck*


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 11, 2018)

Woke up late, stupid DST. Why do we still do this? Went and visited my grandfather in rehab, he fell last week again, 2nd time in 3 months. He's 93. I saw him 3 weeks ago and he was as sharp as ever. IDK what's going on, but somethings not right with him, almost like he had a mild stroke, cause he's not himself. He was talking about his mother being in the same rehab years ago, she wasn't it didn't exist, and couldn't remember things we talked about yesterday and repeated the same story multiple times. He's slurring his speech and drooling a little. He's never done stuff like this before. He doesn't remember what happened, he was washing dishes, then on the floor. They did mri's, cat scans, some other tests and didn't find any changes since the November fall when they ran the same tests. All i know is getting old sucks and I'm going to kill myself well before someone else needs to wipe my ass or help me get around.


Then I get home and find a note from Comcast that they fixed my cable line and I gotta call Verizon to fix the telephone line. WTF? I don't pay Verizon, fix my fucking lines! And by " they fixed it", I mean they left the cable line laying across my garage roof, then sagging over my driveway where I could jump and grab it, coiled about 10' up and left it laying on my house roof ands zip tied the line to an eye hook. I had it up better with a fucking bungee cord.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 11, 2018)

I mowed for the first time this year- the side yard was like a jungle 

I'm fixin' to have a drink and a puff and play Electronic Battleship with my wife- I skunked her yesterday so she's out for revenge


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 11, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I mowed for the first time this year- the side yard was like a jungle
> 
> I'm fixin' to have a drink and a puff and play Electronic Battleship with my wife- I skunked her yesterday so she's out for revenge


Well she beat me, it was a good close game though so I'm okay with the loss

About to go for a rematch- wish me luck


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 11, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Well she beat me, it was a good close game though so I'm okay with the loss
> 
> About to go for a rematch- wish me luck


L-13


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 11, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> L-13


There is no "L"

"J" is the last row


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 11, 2018)

I won btw


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Mar 11, 2018)

I accomplished 30 min of crafting my first post here on indoor LED n00b first time advice only to find I gotta wait and chill with u guys here first till I get points 

Had to save it, so let me pack a bowl and see what you guys ravin about here


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 11, 2018)

Z3r0Z3r0 said:


> I accomplished 30 min of crafting my first post here on indoor LED n00b first time advice only to find I gotta wait and chill with u guys here first till I get points
> 
> Had to save it, so let me pack a bowl and see what you guys ravin about here


Just so ya know, TnT is not a safe place


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Mar 11, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Just so ya know, TnT is not a safe place


Huh?


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 11, 2018)

Z3r0Z3r0 said:


> I accomplished 30 min of crafting my first post here on indoor LED n00b first time advice only to find I gotta wait and chill with u guys here first till I get points
> 
> Had to save it, so let me pack a bowl and see what you guys ravin about here


8====D


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Mar 11, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> 8====D


So your raving about a wang in ASCII?


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 11, 2018)

Z3r0Z3r0 said:


> Huh?


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 11, 2018)

Z3r0Z3r0 said:


> So your raving about a wang in ASCII?


Your smarter than I thought.


which means nothing TBH


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Mar 11, 2018)

No need to troll me guys.

Not a n00b....


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 11, 2018)

Z3r0Z3r0 said:


> No need to troll me guys.
> 
> Not a n00b....


It's required, like frat initiations, you are a noob to us


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Mar 11, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> It's required, like frat initiations, you are a noob to us


N00b to indoor thats all man, in fact thats why Im here, need advice on LEDS for small tent which Ill post when Im allowed too.

But if your wondering no im not a kid, never did college initiation shit, white people do that lol, no offense white dudes 

But when it comes to being a connoseiur Ive had the luck of trying stuff from across the globe, used to live in europe, had real afghani charas there, and there is NO COMPARISON


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Mar 11, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Got all excited for nothing....smh


Awww so it was clever toy trolling? Of course your not n00bs


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 11, 2018)

Z3r0Z3r0 said:


> N00b to indoor thats all man, in fact thats why Im here, need advice on LEDS for small tent which Ill post when Im allowed too.
> 
> But if your wondering no im not a kid, never did college initiation shit, white people do that lol, no offense white dudes
> 
> But when it comes to being a connoseiur Ive had the luck of trying stuff from across the globe, used to live in europe, had real afghani charas there, and there is NO COMPARISON


 
I like Play-Doh


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 11, 2018)

Z3r0Z3r0 said:


> N00b to indoor thats all man, in fact thats why Im here*, need advice on LEDS for small tent which Ill post when Im allowed too*.
> 
> But if your wondering no im not a kid, never did college initiation shit, white people do that lol, no offense white dudes
> 
> But when it comes to being a connoseiur Ive had the luck of trying stuff from across the globe, used to live in europe, had real afghani charas there, and there is NO COMPARISON


What can't you post? Pics? Then post accurate descriptions


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 11, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4104168
> I like Play-Doh


I do too, now!


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Mar 11, 2018)

In n00b section im trying to make a thread about LED lights for 2x2 flower area it wont let me till I get 2 likes on other posts dude.

Nor will it let me link to the lights im looking at buying


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Mar 11, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4104168
> I like Play-Doh


Thats nicer but loose, hope its not your GFs mold


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 11, 2018)

Just gave you 2 likes, make it happen O international traveler


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Mar 11, 2018)

Thx man but now it says I need 1 more day and my post to like ratio is neg 1, im posting too much, Ill stfu now lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 11, 2018)

Z3r0Z3r0 said:


> Thx man but now it says I need 1 more day and my post to like ratio is neg 1, im posting too much, Ill stfu now lol


I have to wait 6 more months before I have temporal navigation powers, so I can't help ya


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Mar 11, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I have to wait 6 more months before I have temporal navigation powers, so I can't help ya


Temporal navigation? lol did you take some acid with the bowls tonight?

Its cool man, Ill be back tomorrow


----------



## charface (Mar 11, 2018)

Swim became a grandpa


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I have to wait 6 more months before I have temporal navigation powers, so I can't help ya


 Remember to travel back, man, avoid the causality loop


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2018)

Z3r0Z3r0 said:


> In n00b section im trying to make a thread about LED lights for 2x2 flower area it wont let me till I get 2 likes on other posts dude.
> 
> Nor will it let me link to the lights im looking at buying


Not a noob? with like ten posts? and spells "noob" using numerals like some sort of script kiddie hax0r?!

noob.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 11, 2018)

Z3r0Z3r0 said:


> Thx man but now it says I need 1 more day and my post to like ratio is neg 1, im posting too much, Ill stfu now lol


The software doesn't like you very much, does it?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> The software doesn't like you very much, does it?


Toaster rebellion has to start somewhere


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 11, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Not a noob? with like ten posts? and spells "noob" using numerals like some sort of script kiddie hax0r?!
> 
> noob.


I bet money he still has AOL CD's in his desk


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I bet money he still has AOL CD's in his desk


They came in the nicest tins


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 11, 2018)

Z3r0Z3r0 said:


> Temporal navigation? lol did you take some acid with the bowls tonight?
> 
> Its cool man, Ill be back tomorrow


Some day, and that day may never come, I will ask you to do a service for me. Until then, go and enjoy


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 11, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Some day, and that day may never come, I will ask you to do a service for me. Until then, go and enjoy


I NEED another bottle of wine without having to incur the risk of DUI, godfather, please help me.

PS refrigerated, white, thx


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Some day, and that day may never come, I will ask you to do a service for me. Until then, go and enjoy


@Thirty-Thirty or whatever the fxck your name is

You don't want to piss off the local _capo_.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I NEED another bottle of wine without having to incur the risk of DUI, godfather, please help me.
> 
> PS refrigerated, white, thx


https://milehidistilling.com/product/mr-distiller-small-moonshine-still/


----------



## lokie (Mar 11, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Just so ya know, TnT is not a safe place


ya. It's a good thing I have nifty armor for just such occasions.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 11, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> https://milehidistilling.com/product/mr-distiller-small-moonshine-still/


My interests do not lie in that direction, sort of like growing. I have great respect but.....


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2018)

lokie said:


> ya. It's a good thing I have nifty armor for just such occasions.


Do not overfeed SnakeMan ...


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 11, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Do not overfeed SnakeMan ...


Hey did his snake (your snake now), ever eat that mouse? Whatever you do, do not NAME that mouse.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 11, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Not a noob? with like ten posts? and spells "noob" using numerals like some sort of script kiddie hax0r?!
> 
> noob.


Hah, I was gonna say it's odd to hookerize a word for no reason.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Hey did his snake (your snake now), ever eat that mouse? Whatever you do, do not NAME that mouse.


No, not yet. UnnamedMouse is living on water and Cheerios in his very own 5-gallon mansionette.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 11, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> No, not yet. UnnamedMouse is living on water and Cheerios in his very own 5-gallon mansionette.


Previously inhabited by cricks?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Hah, I was gonna say it's odd to hookerize a word for no reason.


Hookerize?!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Previously inhabited by cricks?


Yes! 'Twas my Watson chow condo


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 11, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Hah, I was gonna say it's odd to hookerize a word for no reason.


*Hookerize


----------



## lokie (Mar 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> *Hookerize


Criminaleyes


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 11, 2018)

Z3r0Z3r0 said:


> Thats nicer but loose, hope its not your GFs mold


It's your grandmas....


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 11, 2018)

lokie said:


> Criminaleyes


Pretty hot for 103, right?


----------



## lokie (Mar 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Pretty hot for 103, right?


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 11, 2018)

charface said:


> Swim became a grandpa


Congratulations.


----------



## ANC (Mar 11, 2018)

feels so weird to get up and not being able to check on the girls I flipped last night.


----------



## thump easy (Mar 12, 2018)

Alchemy is a trip its hard to rap your mind around it not cuz its hard but its kinda out of my mind set its supper tripy coded so that it makes it a lil dificult for the comen folk to syfer just as in today world unnessary we still understand it but y? Y do these fucker do that shit??? Any ways 



and like a cheating x an opifiny downed on me i went back in my mind and this alchemy makes sence i thought this fucker was crazzy but now i know he has been studying alchemy.. It wont let me post check below


----------



## thump easy (Mar 12, 2018)

The way he talks its like reading these books freakung tripy but keeping open mind


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 12, 2018)

Went out food shopping first thing this morning. Then out for the last couple hours cutting more branches. National grid hasn't showed up to take the bigger stuff down and were supposed to get another 12-18" of snow tomorrow. I'm not leaving that shit hanging over my roof, there's no damage yet and I plan on it staying that way.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 12, 2018)

Any of y'all collect or know anything about coins? I have a 1970 penny that looks zinc or silver colored. It doesn't quite look like a dime blank was used. Trying to figure out if its a mistake from the mint or a science project where a kid zinc plated it.


----------



## 420God (Mar 12, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Any of y'all collect or know anything about coins? I have a 1970 penny that looks zinc or silver colored. It doesn't quite look like a dime blank was used. Trying to figure out if its a mistake from the mint or a science project where a kid zinc plated it.


They made steel pennies for a bit but I think it was before the 70's


----------



## lokie (Mar 12, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Any of y'all collect or know anything about coins? I have a 1970 penny that looks zinc or silver colored. It doesn't quite look like a dime blank was used. Trying to figure out if its a mistake from the mint or a science project where a kid zinc plated it.


It may be a hoax.
https://www.coincommunity.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=284634






If you have one of these you have something of value.

*The Most Expensive Penny*








The 1943 copper-alloy cent is one of the most enigmatic coins in American numismatics — and reportedly the most valuable Lincoln penny of all. Just 40 of the coins — probably created by accident, on copper-alloy one-cent blanks left in the presses in the wartime years when pennies were converted to steel — are known to exist. The first 1943 copper cent was sold in 1958 for more than $40,000. In 1996, another went for a whopping $82,500. But those sales pale in comparison with the latest: this week, a dealer in New Jersey sold his 1943 penny for a staggering $1.7 million. Their collection value makes 1943 copper pennies a prime target for counterfeiters: fakes are often made by coating steel cents with copper or altering the dates of 1945, 1948 and 1949 cents. How can you tell if your 1943 copper penny is real? Use a magnet. If the penny sticks, it's not copper. Better luck next time.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 12, 2018)

Not even an hour in and my pole saws stuck in a branch right next to the power line. The 2 big branches that were on top of each other, laying on the line, shifted as I was cutting, they are up there much sketchier than I originally thought.  I'm not sure what the fuck I'm doing now. I'm thinking I might have to climb this fucker and chain and lag bolt these branches so they don't fall during the storm tomorrow, ones probably going to to at least tear my gutters off, if not the corner of the roof. I don't have the equipment to take them down without damaging shit. FML, I hate heights, my stomachs knotting up just thinking about it.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 12, 2018)

420God said:


> They made steel pennies for a bit but I think it was before the 70's


Its not steel.


lokie said:


> It may be a hoax.
> https://www.coincommunity.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=284634
> 
> 
> ...


It may be a fake. The most common reason for fakes are for science expierments. 

There are some that were struck from the wrong blanks. They are worth a bit 100-150 bucks circulated. 

I guess ill rub the edge on something and see if its plated or not.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 12, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Its not steel.
> 
> It may be a fake. The most common reason for fakes are for science expierments.
> 
> ...


don't they look like that if you rub them with mercury?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 12, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> don't they look like that if you rub them with mercury?


I guess. I've never rubbed one with mercury.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 12, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I guess. I've never rubbed one with mercury.


I remember playing with that shit as a kid in school.
Now I know how toxic it is.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Its not steel.
> 
> It may be a fake. The most common reason for fakes are for science expierments.
> 
> ...


It looks like a penny that was dipped in a mercury salt. It gets that wet silver look. Don't keep that one indoors if it is mercurized.

~edit~ lol Barn said it already


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 12, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> It looks like a penny that was dipped in a mercury salt. It gets that wet silver look. Don't keep that one indoors if it is mercurized.
> 
> ~edit~ lol Barn said it already


I grew up in a Westinghouse/Tappan town in the 50's. Seems like every dad I knew had a 5 lb jug of Mercury in the basement. With all the spilled Hg in the basements from us fucking around with it, I'm surprised we weren't damaged (more). Last year someone noticed a "silvery substance" in the drain of one of those 30's homes. Had the whole street closed off.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> I grew up in a Westinghouse/Tappan town in the 50's. Seems like every dad I knew had a 5 lb jug of Mercury in the basement. With all the spilled Hg in the basements from us fucking around with it, I'm surprised we weren't damaged (more). Last year someone noticed a "silvery substance" in the drain of one of those 30's homes. Had the whole street closed off.


I have one of those squat little 1-pound bottles of it. Size of an apricot.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 12, 2018)

We had a small cork container of it . Am I going to die?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2018)

neosapien said:


> We had a small cork container of it . Am I going to die?


Cool, and Yes.


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 12, 2018)

got a taste of some pappy van winkles. forced to drink it neat wanted an ice cube..was not impressed.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 12, 2018)

neosapien said:


> We had a small cork container of it . Am I going to die?


there might be some physiological changes


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 12, 2018)

ChingOwn said:


> got a taste of some pappy van winkles. forced to drink it neat wanted an ice cube..was not impressed.


A lot of that Bourbon is over rated, IMO.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 12, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I have one of those squat little 1-pound bottles of it. Size of an apricot.


I do too, a green triangular Mallinckrodt bottle


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 12, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> It looks like a penny that was dipped in a mercury salt. It gets that wet silver look. Don't keep that one indoors if it is mercurized.
> 
> ~edit~ lol Barn said it already


It doesn't look like wet silver. More dull.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 12, 2018)

Nickel is the first thing that came to mind for color.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> It doesn't look like wet silver. More dull.


The mercury penetrates the bronze alloy and loses its wet appearance.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 12, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Its not steel.
> 
> It may be a fake. The most common reason for fakes are for science expierments.
> 
> ...


It's likely dipped. 

You can make any modern penny (1982 forward) look like steel by using sodium hydroxide. It will remove the thin copper coat over the zinc.

Side note:
I'm a known coin collector. Some SOB sent me a 1943 steel cent that was copper coated trying to get me excited.

But I put a magnet on it an knew it was fake. 1943 steel pennies take a magnet.
It came in an envelope, no return addy.

Probably a buddy fucking around.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 12, 2018)

I took my mom to the urologist


----------



## ANC (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Mar 13, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Not a noob? with like ten posts? and spells "noob" using numerals like some sort of script kiddie hax0r?!
> 
> noob.


U didnt know that 1337 now just means u old not a script kiddie!!!



curious2garden said:


> I bet money he still has AOL CD's in his desk


AOL? You think I could afford paying for dial up? I used free kmart back then for a while, just started learning wut a V modem is let alone why I lagged


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 13, 2018)

Woke up to the power going on and off, stupid fucking blizzard. Jumped up and made myself some coffee and breakfast before it went out for good. I'm fat and happy now, watching the storm waiting for the power to go out completely. Most of the trees are covered and touching the ground already and there's supposed to be another 8"+ before it's over., plus the winds are picking up.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 13, 2018)

neosapien said:


> We had a small cork container of it . Am I going to die?


Yes.
Edit: shoulda rolled over to this page, too many smart asses.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 13, 2018)

@InigoMontoya , @curious2garden You two might wanna scroll past this one.

Another dry needling treatment, today. This time with electric. 20Hz for 50milliseconds cycling. "We" played around with strength and cycles. 

Needles don't have shit on electricity!
I would recommend this treatment to anyone with muscular issues.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 13, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> @InigoMontoya , @curious2garden You two might wanna scroll past this one.
> 
> Another dry needling treatment, today. This time with electric. 20Hz for 50milliseconds cycling. "We" played around with strength and cycles.
> 
> ...


 It's just not the same without a car battery, a salted sponge and a cackling jihadi.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 13, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> It's just not the same without a car battery, a salted sponge and a cackling jihadi.


Hahahahaha. You are one clever mofo.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 13, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> @InigoMontoya , @curious2garden You two might wanna scroll past this one.
> 
> Another dry needling treatment, today. This time with electric. 20Hz for 50milliseconds cycling. "We" played around with strength and cycles.
> 
> ...


I find this pic difficult to masturbate to. Can you can post the ones where they're hooked up to your balls?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 13, 2018)

So I took that ar out and put a couple hundred rounds through it. I think the rear sight was bad. I boxed it up and sent it back. I hope its just the rear sight. If not the barrel is indexed wrong. I had to adjust the rear sight all the way left just to zero the rifle. 

The front sight post isn't canted so it is either the rear sight, barrel index or crooked picatinny rail.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 13, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I find this pic difficult to masturbate to. Can you can post the ones where they're hooked up to your balls?


I looked up e-nuts and found some very screwy shit


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 13, 2018)

Watered my Grand Daddy Purple today. They eight days old so it's been Eight days since they got watered. Hopefully they start to grow up faster, I'm ready to go throw them in the woods to mature.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 13, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I looked up e-nuts and found some very screwy shit


I'd tap it.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 13, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I find this pic difficult to masturbate to. Can you can post the ones where they're hooked up to your balls?





neosapien said:


> I find this pic difficult to masturbate to. Can you can post the ones where they're hooked up to your balls?


Sorry, I'm really tiny. Hard to get a good ball shot. Best i got:


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 13, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Sorry, I'm really tiny. Hard to get a good ball shot. Best i got:


Tiny or hairy?


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 13, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Sorry, I'm really tiny. Hard to get a good ball shot. Best i got:


I thought it was supposed to be "Superman on guard at the legion of doom" for that. Instead they said "hands on your head, we gotta pat you down"?



whitebb2727 said:


> So I took that ar out and put a couple hundred rounds through it. I think the rear sight was bad. I boxed it up and sent it back. I hope its just the rear sight. If not the barrel is indexed wrong. I had to adjust the rear sight all the way left just to zero the rifle.
> 
> The front sight post isn't canted so it is either the rear sight, barrel index or crooked picatinny rail.


Those cheap bore lasers work decent for what they are. I still crank of a few hundred rounds when sighting even though it takes about 20.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 13, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> I thought it was supposed to be "Superman on guard at the legion of doom" for that. Instead they said "hands on your head, we gotta pat you down"?
> 
> 
> Those cheap bore lasers work decent for what they are. I still crank of a few hundred rounds when sighting even though it takes about 20.


I can zero one in a few shots on a table. I'm hoping the problem was in the sight. If not the upper has a lifetime warranty.

I usually order a bore laser anytime I get a new caliber.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 13, 2018)

lokie said:


> I hate a smart alec . Make that bitch go for the next wine run.


I was considering that. Since we don't have flying cars that seems like the LEAST our under achieving cars could do is deliver!


JohnGlennsGarden said:


> @InigoMontoya , @curious2garden You two might wanna scroll past this one.
> 
> Another dry needling treatment, today. This time with electric. 20Hz for 50milliseconds cycling. "We" played around with strength and cycles.
> 
> ...


LOL I really prefer my placebo in pill form.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 13, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I was considering that. Since we don't have flying cars that seems like the LEAST our under achieving cars could do is deliver!
> 
> LOL I really prefer my placebo in pill form.


Oh. I see. 

I figured that might be your issue. I didn't really picture you as weak stomached.


----------



## 420God (Mar 14, 2018)

Wife just called me and said the sheriff's dept might have caught the guy. Vehicle matched description and he had a sawed off shotgun and a tray to a register with him. They're getting my wife's prints to cross check them with those from the tray.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 14, 2018)

420God said:


> Wife just called me and said the sheriff's dept might have caught the guy. Vehicle matched description and he had a sawed off shotgun and a tray to a register with him. They're getting my wife's prints to cross check them with those from the tray.


Good to hear.


----------



## roony (Mar 14, 2018)

Transplanted to bigger pots yesterday everybody took it well


----------



## 420God (Mar 14, 2018)

One of my wife's coworkers recognized a crack on the corner of the tray so it sounds like they got him. Wife is breathing a little easier now.


----------



## roony (Mar 14, 2018)

Have to go accomplish this later   ugh
Shoveling i hate it *sigh*


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 14, 2018)

roony said:


> Have to go accomplish this later View attachment 4105436 View attachment 4105437 ugh
> Shoveling i hate it *sigh*


We got around 24" yesterday. Spent 4 hours snow blowing last night and have been out since 9 this morning clearing the roof, gutters, cars and still need to snow blow more. At least it'll melt quick.


----------



## roony (Mar 14, 2018)

You up here in maine aswell lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 14, 2018)

roony said:


> Shoveling i hate it *sigh*


This is what I look like when I shovel.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 14, 2018)

roony said:


> You up here in maine aswell lol


Mass


----------



## roony (Mar 14, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> This is what I look like when I shovel.


Lol rite im kinda slacking at the moment watching jessica jones before i have to swim out there to shovel


----------



## roony (Mar 14, 2018)

And getting stoned of coarse


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 14, 2018)

Had to go to the county seat to get taxes done today (because that's where all the slick accountants are).

On the way up, I saw something that I've seen on that road everytime I traveled it since I was a kid. So on the way back, I shot a pic while driving past.

 
It's two front ends of an old VW Beetle welded together and put on a pole. Been there for decades, always makes me laugh.


----------



## ANC (Mar 14, 2018)

Beetles are scary!
The windscreen is like 2 inches away from your face.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 14, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4104168
> I like Play-Doh


Reminds me of Star Trek...


----------



## 420God (Mar 14, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> This is what I look like when I shovel.
> 
> View attachment 4105476


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 14, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Reminds me of Star Trek...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 14, 2018)

I wanted to buy one of these at a state equipment auction years ago just for our driveway. My father wouldn't let me, he thought it was overkill.


----------



## dstroy (Mar 14, 2018)

420God said:


> Wife just called me and said the sheriff's dept might have caught the guy. Vehicle matched description and he had a sawed off shotgun and a tray to a register with him. They're getting my wife's prints to cross check them with those from the tray.


Hope he was “resisting” and tripped on his way into the cruiser. 


How’s your wife doing?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 14, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I wanted to buy one of these at a state equipment auction years ago just for our driveway. My father wouldn't let me, he thought it was overkill.


@420God could use one of those to dispose of those pesky road killed deer.

And finshaggy, . . . definitely finshaggy.


----------



## 420God (Mar 14, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Hope he was “resisting” and tripped on his way into the cruiser.
> 
> 
> How’s your wife doing?


She's doing good, starting to get her smile back. All the support from the community is helping.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 14, 2018)

I made calamari fra divavlo over linguini for dinner. I went heavy on the crushed red pepper, now my face feels like >


----------



## neosapien (Mar 14, 2018)

@420God are you north enough to see any of the Northern Lights tonight? Apparently there's a solar storm tonight and tomorrow that is dipping the view a bit more south.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 14, 2018)

neosapien said:


> @420God are you north enough to see any of the Northern Lights tonight? Apparently there's a solar storm tonight and tomorrow that is dipping the view a bit more south.


 
Be at the airport in a half hour. Bring snacks.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 14, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I made calamari fra divavlo over linguini for dinner. I went heavy on the crushed red pepper, now my face feels like >


Oh that sounds heavenly. BTW, you can't go heavy enough on the red pepper. If you ever can get a pheasant make pheasant fra diavolo; you'll thank me


----------



## 420God (Mar 14, 2018)

neosapien said:


> @420God are you north enough to see any of the Northern Lights tonight? Apparently there's a solar storm tonight and tomorrow that is dipping the view a bit more south.


I use to be be able to see them but the towns around me have gotten too bright.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 15, 2018)

Headed up to trim some and get the hoop house for babies all ready to start. We got it wrapped in the black out already......so now it's time to pick my beans and lay them in some soil. Seems like the year went by fast raising two lil boys. Obviously I'm only growing 1 maybe 2 plants as usual.....but I like to start lots of beans and pick my favorite.

Morning everyone.


@420God I'm glad your wife wasn't physically hurt bro. I hope they do infact catch that asshole that did that to her. I look forward to seeing the video of you jumping on his back in the court room on the news.

Remember it's only 100 points if you detach his testicle. 50 points if you pop a ball.

Seriously I'm glad she's ok. I'm sure it's tough for her mentally.....but hopefully she gets peace of mind with him off the streets. I can't stand a thief no matter the situation. People who steal or don't pay their debts to friends....are all scum.

GL


----------



## 420God (Mar 15, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Headed up to trim some and get the hoop house for babies all ready to start. We got it wrapped in the black out already......so now it's time to pick my beans and lay them in some soil. Seems like the year went by fast raising two lil boys. Obviously I'm only growing 1 maybe 2 plants as usual.....but I like to start lots of beans and pick my favorite.
> 
> Morning everyone.
> 
> ...


If he would've touched her it would've been a race with the cops to catch him first.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 15, 2018)

Our new granddaughter, 10lb-2oz 21"
Everyone is healthy.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 15, 2018)

420God said:


> If he would've touched her it would've been a race with the cops to catch him first.


I believe that 100% bro


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 15, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Our new granddaughter, 10lb-2oz 21"
> Everyone is healthy.


Awe. congratulations!!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 15, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Our new granddaughter, 10lb-2oz 21"
> Everyone is healthy.


Congrats.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 15, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Our new granddaughter, 10lb-2oz 21"
> Everyone is healthy.


Congratulations Bb - and 10+ lbs - Wow! 

I bet your Daughter is glad that's over with.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 15, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Congratulations Bb - and 10+ lbs - Wow!
> 
> I bet your Daughter is glad that's over with.


Daughter-in-law and I'm sure it's a relief, she was so big.


----------



## ANC (Mar 15, 2018)

I wonder if Neo had anything to do with that Russian plane that lost 378 million dollars of gold after a door "broke open on takeoff"


----------



## lokie (Mar 15, 2018)

ANC said:


> I wonder if Neo had anything to do with that Russian plane that lost 378 million dollars of gold after a door "broke open on takeoff"


https://themoscowtimes.com/news/russian-plane-loses-gold-bars-worth-378-m-after-door-breaks-60818

"A plane's cargo ramp was damaged during takeoff in Russia, causing gold, platinum and diamonds to be spread from the runway to up to 16 miles from the airport"

Finders keepers.













No sir I always keep my gold, platinum and diamonds in the cellar buried under a rock.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 15, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Our new granddaughter, 10lb-2oz 21"
> Everyone is healthy.


Congrats buddy, she a bigun!!


----------



## Sativied (Mar 15, 2018)

Pissed off two conservatives on twitter to a point they started cursing.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Our new granddaughter, 10lb-2oz 21"
> Everyone is healthy.


Ahhh so sweet! I love that new baby smell


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhh so sweet! I love that new baby smell


Reminds me of (Now roll your r's) Rrrich Corrrinthian Leatherrrr.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Reminds me of (Now roll your r's) Rrrich Corrrinthian Leatherrrr.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 15, 2018)

Ate some fajitas.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Ate some fajitas.
> View attachment 4106239


That yucateca green sauce is a good one! If you ever get a chance try their negra soooooooo smokey


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Ate some fajitas.
> View attachment 4106239


 that El Yucateco tastes like sweet bananas right before it rabbit-punches you in the epiglottis


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhh so sweet! I love that new baby smell


Lol. That’s very weird. What does it smell like!? I never smelled it before but imagine something terrible because my coworker who was pregnant with twins told me she had a mucus plug the size of a baseball holding the baby’s in. The entire pregnancy thing is completely repulsive to me. That’s why I ever did it.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 15, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol. That’s very weird. What does it smell like!? I never smelled it before but imagine something terrible because my coworker who was pregnant with twins told me she had a mucus plug the size of a baseball holding the baby’s in. The entire pregnancy thing is completely repulsive to me. That’s why I ever did it.


New babies have a unique smell....not the pregnant vagina plug


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 15, 2018)

Just got home from my work day. Chunker decided he'd read me a book. I can tell by the way he's holding it.....he's been practicing.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> that El Yucateco tastes like sweet bananas right before it rabbit-punches you in the epiglottis


Pussy


Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4106280
> Just got home from my work day. Chunker decided he'd read me a book. I can tell by the way he's holding it.....he's been practicing.


Oh and he's holding it exactly correct! I wants him, I need him  can I babysit? I'll pay you!



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol. That’s very weird. What does it smell like!? I never smelled it before but imagine something terrible because my coworker who was pregnant with twins told me she had a mucus plug the size of a baseball holding the baby’s in. The entire pregnancy thing is completely repulsive to me. That’s why I ever did it.


Never smell one! Run in the opposite direction or you might find meconium not so repulsive as it sounds LOL


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Pussy
> 
> Oh and he's holding it exactly correct! I wants him, I need him  can I babysit? I'll pay you!
> 
> ...


Il box him up and ship him to you for the weekend.... Il send a few cases of Puffs along.....oddly his favorite snack.

If you say Puffies out loud....He'll come running for his treat. It's obvious he loves his food/snacks.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Il box him up and ship him to you for the weekend.... Il send a few cases of Puffs along.....oddly his favorite snack.
> 
> If you say Puffies out loud....He'll come running for his treat. It's obvious he loves his food/snacks.


Ahhh! What the fuck are Puffs? Like Cheetos? I can lay in stock! I'll drive to get him  remember new car/road trip (that should be a song).


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 15, 2018)

Snooker said:


> I stirred my bosses coffee with my unwashed cock


I hope he drinks lukewarm coffee.
If not


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I hope he drinks lukewarm coffee.
> If not


 mind the creamer


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 15, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> mind the *Screamer*


Fresh outta the pot


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Fresh outta the pot


 that ain't Coffee-Mate


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> that ain't Coffee-Mate


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhh! What the fuck are Puffs? Like Cheetos? I can lay in stock! I'll drive to get him  remember new car/road trip (that should be a song).


 
Little baby snacks ....They have all kinds of flavors...he fuckin loves em.
As soon as I took that pic...he pulled the bottle away and started shaking it like a musical instrument and laughing.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4106299
> Little baby snacks ....They have all kinds of flavors...he fuckin loves em.
> As soon as I took that pic...he pulled the bottle away and started shaking it like a musical instrument and laughing.


Srsly Blueberry with Sweet Potato? I want what he's smoking.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4106299
> Little baby snacks ....They have all kinds of flavors...he fuckin loves em.
> As soon as I took that pic...he pulled the bottle away and started shaking it like a musical instrument and laughing.


 Raise that kid RIGHT ... go 100% inorganic


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 15, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Raise that kid RIGHT ... go 100% inorganic


That's just his favorite little snack....he eats off daddies plate. 

He's not a picky eater....... Picky it up and eat it .....lol


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Srsly Blueberry with Sweet Potato? I want what he's smoking.


They're actually pretty good.....I can tell when he's done snacking.....Because he starts trying to feed them to me or anyone else in the room....lol


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> They're actually pretty good.....I can tell when he's done snacking.....Because he starts trying to feed them to me or anyone else in the room....lol


Oooh, how sweet, a generous heart! Babies FTW!


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 15, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> They're actually pretty good.....I can tell when he's done snacking.....Because he starts trying to feed them to me or anyone else in the room....lol


When I was his age i was eating big macs. those stupid fucking birds that would roll threw the outdoor play area wouldn't get any fries from me. Mom said when I was done with mine I'd take her food too.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 15, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4106299
> Little baby snacks ....They have all kinds of flavors...he fuckin loves em.
> As soon as I took that pic...he pulled the bottle away and started shaking it like a musical instrument and laughing.


Lol my son loves puffs, they're still one of our go to car snacks, my favorite is the blueberry flavor. Only one that has any taste IMO. 

I love my job
 This one is just a tiny patio in front of a little cabin with an icebox and vending machine. And holy balls vendin machines are heavy, took five guys and three hernias to get it in there 
 
Added a middle section of pavers to the patio. Not the best angle for a picture.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> Lol my son loves puffs, they're still one of our go to car snacks, my favorite is the blueberry flavor. Only one that has any taste IMO.
> 
> I love my job
> View attachment 4106308 This one is just a tiny patio in front of a little cabin with an icebox and vending machine. And holy balls vendin machines are heavy, took five guys and three hernias to get it in there
> ...


OMG that's lovely! @tangerinegreen555 @srh88 
I'm surrounded by a bunch of f'n mason's, cue twilight zone music.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> That yucateca green sauce is a good one! If you ever get a chance try their negra soooooooo smokey


I will try it. The meal was good and the beer also. I haven't had a beer in a few months and drank a couple tall boys. I let the wife drive home.


cannabineer said:


> that El Yucateco tastes like sweet bananas right before it rabbit-punches you in the epiglottis


Its good. My boy likes it.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> OMG that's lovely! @tangerinegreen555 @srh88
> I'm surrounded by a bunch of f'n mason's, cue twilight zone music.


Why thank you  I wish I had a couple pictures of some more of our flagstone patios on here. My favorite is drystack rock walls. Boulder walls suck. But I love a goodbye dry stack rock wall.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 15, 2018)

So I got some seeds from Santa back at Christmas. Decided I would spray a female and make some fem seeds with a few strains.


----------



## ANC (Mar 16, 2018)

Lol, my mom raised me on gem squash with powdered biltong.
They actually still sell the powdered biltong in jars, you put it on bread. It is the BEST thing you can put on bread in the whole world.
But it is pretty pricey.

All my seeds are on strike. I have had like 8 fail to germinate now.
I suspect the germination mix I made for them may have been a bit strong.
But I was trying to think outside of the box, as if I even know where the box is now.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 16, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> They're actually pretty good.....I can tell when he's done snacking.....Because he starts trying to feed them to me or anyone else in the room....lol


They are good! My daughter used to share with me.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 16, 2018)

I think I may have lost the migraine I had for 2 days this morning.


I hope I don't find it later.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 16, 2018)

When I heard "puffs" I thought





I remember when my two younger cousins got into one of these when they were 5ish, cheese balls and orange hand prints all over the house.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 16, 2018)

A guy goes to his doctor and says "Doc, ya gotta help me. My dick is turning orange!"
Doctor pauses to think and asks the guy to drop his pants so he can have a look. Damned if the guy's penis isn't orange! Doc tells the guy, "This is very strange. Sometimes things like this are caused by a lot of stress in a person's life. How are things going at work?"
The guy responds that he was fired 6 weeks ago. The doctor tells him that this must be the cause of the stress. Guy says "No, the boss was a real asshole, I had to work 20-30 hrs of overtime every week, and I had no say in anything that was happening. I found a new job a couple weeks ago where I can set my own hours, I'm getting twice my old pay, and the boss is real cool."
So the doc thinks a little longer and says "Well, do you have any hobbies or a social life?" Guy says, "No, most nights I just sit at home watching porno flicks and eating Cheetos."


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> When I heard "puffs" I thought
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL exactly where my mind went too


----------



## ANC (Mar 16, 2018)

My stomach turns looking at those cheezy pufs. My wife likes shit like that.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 16, 2018)

Watching tv and trimming. At some point I should go clean a tent and get it ready for another round. Probably won't, I'm already fucking burnt, I smoke twice as much as usual when I trim, it's sooooooo fucking boring. I need power tools.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 16, 2018)

How bout a little color to brighten your day...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 16, 2018)

+ Rep
I love Bromeliads.


----------



## planko (Mar 16, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Watching tv and trimming. At some point I should go clean a tent and get it ready for another round. Probably won't, I'm already fucking burnt, I smoke twice as much as usual when I trim, it's sooooooo fucking boring. I need power tools.



Yea I don't grow that much compared to most on here but I absolutely hate trimming


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 16, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> How bout a little color to brighten your day...View attachment 4106729


Beautiful! Thanks for sharing.
I've seen some impressive pics of yours in the cactus thread.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 16, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> New babies have a unique smell....not the pregnant vagina plug


Yup - new baby smell is awesome. Like Baby Magic Lotion and something sweet . My mom used to call it “Eau de baby” and said it was a protective device that babies used to keep their parents from killing them.

I miss that smell


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 16, 2018)

As for what I accomplished today, a lot of work, two big meetings, and 17 work requests (and only 450+ more to go )


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 16, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Yup - new baby smell is awesome. Like Baby Magic Lotion and something sweet . My mom used to call it “Eau de baby” and said it was a protective device that babies used to keep their parents from killing them.
> 
> I miss that smell


My landladys dog just had a litter. I swear puppy kisses are the best smell. All my life I've had puppy kisses and they always smell the same. Don't know what it is about them.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## Fubard (Mar 17, 2018)

Woke up, got out of bed, made a brew, stopped the cats dancing around at the window chasing the snowflakes outside (that's uniquely-shaped water crystals, by the way, not the "It's Not Fair" generation, I'd teach the cats how to use firearms if it was that lot).

Waiting on meds to kick in, but with there being MotoGP qualifying and the last day of the Six Nations today there won't be much achieved other than lying on the couch.


----------



## Fubard (Mar 17, 2018)

Gonna change the above because there's a major achievement.

Today is the 8 year anniversary of me hooking up with my missus and, as usual, I forgot it. 

I'm still alive despite that and I don't feel the need to hide all the knives in the house either.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 17, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Gonna change the above because there's a major achievement.
> 
> Today is the 8 year anniversary of me hooking up with my missus and, as usual, I forgot it.
> 
> I'm still alive despite that and I don't feel the need to hide all the knives in the house either.


Take her out to dinner!!! If you’ve got a Melting Pot not too far they are GREAT for ambiance and are quite romantic. Not to mention the chocolate fondue at the end is every woman’s dream!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 17, 2018)

Happy St Patty's Day, Accomplish!

Did some much needed staking and training. I love it when I've been away for a few days and can't check on them. Transplanted before I left and holy shit veg went ham.

I went to take cuts and found I'm out of cubes and jiffy pellets. Well, shit.


----------



## Fubard (Mar 17, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> Take her out to dinner!!! If you’ve got a Melting Pot not too far they are GREAT for ambiance and are quite romantic. Not to mention the chocolate fondue at the end is every woman’s dream!


Not on Rugby day...


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 17, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Not on Rugby day...


Seriously dude? THAT is your priority? Sports over anniversary??? My husband would be sleeping in his boat or with the dogs!


----------



## Fubard (Mar 17, 2018)

She likes rugby too, so no issues


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 17, 2018)

Fubard said:


> She likes rugby too, so no issues


Then you’re lucky *lol* ... I’m not as forgiving. Maybe duck out for a moment to buy her some flowers or order some on-line ... find SOMETHING that you know will make her feel like you care ... even a hand-made card just telling her how special she is. It makes a world of difference to a gal even if we don’t say it!


----------



## ANC (Mar 17, 2018)

Or you can just let her wear shoes in the kitchen today.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 17, 2018)

Fuck me. I'm down in my back again. I just don't know I can live like this. I've tried inversion, exercise and physical therapy. I don't want surgery. Edibles and salve are barely touching it. 

Its depressing. I'm not suicidal but at times I just don't see how I can continue like this.


----------



## 420God (Mar 17, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Fuck me. I'm down in my back again. I just don't know I can live like this. I've tried inversion, exercise and physical therapy. I don't want surgery. Edibles and salve are barely touching it.
> 
> Its depressing. I'm not suicidal but at times I just don't see how I can continue like this.


Sorry you're having to deal with that. Have you tried a tens unit?


----------



## ANC (Mar 17, 2018)

Look into getting rhizotomy done if you have lots of pain radiating into your legs.
I got tired of one misdiagnosis after the next.
Now I just have the nerves cut before winter and it provides a much higher quality of life.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Fuck me. I'm down in my back again. I just don't know I can live like this. I've tried inversion, exercise and physical therapy. I don't want surgery. Edibles and salve are barely touching it.
> 
> Its depressing. I'm not suicidal but at times I just don't see how I can continue like this.


I can't like that. I hope you find a way.


----------



## Fubard (Mar 17, 2018)

ANC said:


> Or you can just let her wear shoes in the kitchen today.


I took the chain off, isn't that enough?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 17, 2018)

420God said:


> Sorry you're having to deal with that. Have you tried a tens unit?


I have one. It was working and I even recommended it. 

Thank you though.


curious2garden said:


> I can't like that. I hope you find a way.


Thank you. I took a gabapentin, a norco, two cookies and some salve.

I feel a bit better.


----------



## Fubard (Mar 17, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Fuck me. I'm down in my back again. I just don't know I can live like this. I've tried inversion, exercise and physical therapy. I don't want surgery. Edibles and salve are barely touching it.
> 
> Its depressing. I'm not suicidal but at times I just don't see how I can continue like this.


Know the feeling, mate, it's why Duloxetine has been added to my pharma intake. Mainly an antidepressant but also works on neurological pain.

Might be worth trying


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 17, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Know the feeling, mate, it's why Duloxetine has been added to my pharma intake. Mainly an antidepressant but also works on neurological pain.
> 
> Might be worth trying


Ill check it out. I normally don't take any kind of pharmaceuticals including Tylenol and ibuprofen.

At the moment I'm about high enough to not care if I'm hurting .


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 17, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Ill check it out. I normally don't take any kind of pharmaceuticals including Tylenol and ibuprofen.
> 
> *At* *the moment I'm about high enough to not care if I'm hurting* .


That usually works for me .

And if you ask me, that's how pain pills work too. Only with nasty side effects.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 17, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That usually works for me .
> 
> And if you ask me, that's how pain pills work too. Only with nasty side effects.


I hate pain pills but right now I hurt bad enough I said fook it and took one.


----------



## ANC (Mar 17, 2018)

It is good when you haven't built up a tolerance to them.
Just don't take any opiates. That is a slippery slope...
I had a long-running DF118 script at one point.

I guess at least I get knocked out for a few hours every night with Seroquel.
That stuff is hectic though. It is like being Kenny. Every night you die, and then the next morning you are alive in your bed again.


----------



## Fubard (Mar 17, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Ill check it out. I normally don't take any kind of pharmaceuticals including Tylenol and ibuprofen.
> 
> At the moment I'm about high enough to not care if I'm hurting .


Same here, only take chemicals if absolutely necessary.

But sometimes you have to


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 17, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Fuck me. I'm down in my back again. I just don't know I can live like this. I've tried inversion, exercise and physical therapy. I don't want surgery. Edibles and salve are barely touching it.
> 
> Its depressing. I'm not suicidal but at times I just don't see how I can continue like this.


I had to end up getting the fusion


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 17, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> I had to end up getting the fusion


Screw that. I've yet to meet anyone that felt better after.


----------



## ANC (Mar 17, 2018)

Any time they need to stick a catheter in you, they are going too far!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 17, 2018)

ANC said:


> Any time they need to stick a catheter in you, they are going too far!


Sometimes its needed. My brother-in-law had a growth in his bladder and got to where he couldn't pee. He went a couple or three day without urinating and I had to take him to he ER. He cried tears of relief when the urine came out. The Dr had to run a camera up his pecker and cut the growth out.


----------



## 0321Marine (Mar 17, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Thank you. I took a gabapentin, a norco, two cookies and some salve.


That is what I am on, _Gabapentin_ and _Norco_ for my Fibromyalgia.. its a gnarly nerve pain issue for those that havent heard of it. The pain is the most severe Ive ever felt at times, shaking.. crying.. puking my guts out from the pain. But between good herb, this great CBD topical I have, and my gaba things are usually covered.. its only every now and then that I have to take half a Norco, up to 2 at once, to get back to feeling like I dont want to punch myself and shit. Its a daily struggle sometimes, and I literally wait until the last minute before I take a Norco.. I just hate the idea that I have to rely on that shit to live a somewhat normal life.


----------



## ANC (Mar 17, 2018)

Norrefok as we say in the language.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 17, 2018)

0321Marine said:


> That is what I am on, _Gabapentin_ and _Norco_ for my Fibromyalgia.. its a gnarly nerve pain issue for those that havent heard of it. The pain is the most severe Ive ever felt at times, shaking.. crying.. puking my guts out from the pain. But between good herb, this great CBD topical I have, and my gaba things are usually covered.. its only every now and then that I have to take half a Norco, up to 2 at once, to get back to feeling like I dont want to punch myself and shit. Its a daily struggle sometimes, and I literally wait until the last minute before I take a Norco.. I just hate the idea that I have to rely on that shit to live a somewhat normal life.


Gabapentin has horrible side effects. I try to stay away from it unless the pain travels down my legs.

Though we have to do what we got to. 

Most of the time edibles and smoke help.


----------



## ANC (Mar 17, 2018)

I'm telling you, just find a neurologist willing to do a rhizotomy for you.
I have mine done under waking sedation. I'm out of the hospital like 2 hours later.


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 17, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Screw that. I've yet to meet anyone that felt better after.


Actually i feel much better since - the problem I have is that I ended up wih nerve damage in my right leg because it took so long to GET the surgery!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 17, 2018)

ANC said:


> I'm telling you, just find a neurologist willing to do a rhizotomy for you.
> I have mine done under waking sedation. I'm out of the hospital like 2 hours later.


Ill check into it. I had a great neurologist but he was in a car wreck and died.

I get nervous thinking about someone clipping nerves.


----------



## ANC (Mar 17, 2018)

No, it is pretty simple, it is done with high-frequency needles.
You lie on a carbon fiber bed so they can see inside you with X-rays, they know where the nerves run. Then they connect the needles to a little machine and it zaps the shit out of the nerve. No, cutting, no bleeding.
If they do a diskogram at the same time you may lack sensation from a few nerves for a few hours. You don't notice anything is wrong until you try to walk... But, it is over before you wake the next day.


----------



## 0321Marine (Mar 17, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Gabapentin has horrible side effects. I try to stay away from it unless the pain travels down my legs.
> 
> Though we have to do what we got to.
> 
> Most of the time edibles and smoke help.


 To be honest.. its like drinking water for me, and pretty much always has been. I take 800mg 3x daily too, and have literally zero side effects unless I up my dosage amounts.. which from time to time I build a tolerance and have to ask the Doctor to go up 100mg or so. 

But I've heard so many things about its side effects.. most suffer terribly when they take it. I happen to be very lucky in that respect.. because without gaba, my life would be hell. Utter, complete, Hell..


----------



## dangledo (Mar 17, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Fuck me. I'm down in my back again. I just don't know I can live like this. I've tried inversion, exercise and physical therapy. I don't want surgery. Edibles and salve are barely touching it.
> 
> Its depressing. I'm not suicidal but at times I just don't see how I can continue like this.


Ever tried a reverse hyper machine? A few folks I know, one having been in an ied blast, swear by them. Some call them the "back fixer." 

Thought I'd throw that your way.


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 17, 2018)

What did I do today? I pissed off a newb by giving them a honest opinion.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Screw that. I've yet to meet anyone that felt better after.


Precisely, pain is not an indication for spinal fusion, sadly. Although they are often immediately successful for pain relief they destabilize the level above and below requiring more fusions in roughly a decade give or take and create more pain. If you have motor loss you need a fusion, but as long as you can crawl away from a neurosurgeon (never let an orthopedic surgeon touch your spine), you are good.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 17, 2018)

Chillen at home with my boys....waiting for the food to finish cooking.

Hope everyone has a good holiday


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 17, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> What did I do today? I pissed off a newb by giving them a honest opinion.


Link?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> What did I do today? I pissed off a newb by giving them a honest opinion.


LOL no good deed goes unpunished!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Chillen at home with my boys....waiting for the food to finish cooking.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good holiday


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 17, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Ever tried a reverse hyper machine? A few folks I know, one having been in an ied blast, swear by them. Some call them the "back fixer."
> 
> Thought I'd throw that your way.


I haven't but will check it out. Thank you.


curious2garden said:


> Precisely, pain is not an indication for spinal fusion, sadly. Although they are often immediately successful for pain relief they destabilize the level above and below requiring more fusions in roughly a decade give or take and create more pain. If you have motor loss you need a fusion, but as long as you can crawl away from a neurosurgeon (never let an orthopedic surgeon touch your spine), you are good.


That's the way I feel.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 17, 2018)

Took out some fallen trees for a customer. That pile is only half. Going back tomorrow to finish.


----------



## Ghost of Davy Jones (Mar 17, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Fuck me. I'm down in my back again. I just don't know I can live like this. I've tried inversion, exercise and physical therapy. I don't want surgery. Edibles and salve are barely touching it.
> 
> Its depressing. I'm not suicidal but at times I just don't see how I can continue like this.


I too have back pain and nerve pain. I'm afraid of surgery too. My doctors say that surgery is only 50% effective and sometimes makes things worse. I was on Narcotics for a long time, but I finally found a medication that helps with nerve pain. Its called Nortriptyline. Maybe something like that can possible help you. Anyhow, I sure hope you get better or at least find some relief.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 17, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Sometimes its needed. My brother-in-law had a growth in his bladder and got to where he couldn't pee. He went a couple or three day without urinating and I had to take him to he ER. He cried tears of relief when the urine came out. The Dr had to run a camera up his pecker and cut the growth out.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 17, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


>


If wasn't fun. He was miserable. Tbeh left the catheter in until they could schedule the surgery.


----------



## lokie (Mar 17, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> ~snip~ My husband would be sleeping in his boat or with the dogs!


LOL this reminds me of a dude I used to work with.

He had mentioned that things at home were "tense", he never explained what made it tense.

A few weeks later he told us that when he got home from work on Friday there was 
a brand spanking new bass boat, with all the fancy trim, in the yard. 

him: where did this come from?
her: I bought it today.
him: That's cool. Let's go fishing.
her: You don't understand, that's MY boat and I'm busy this weekend.

LOL


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 17, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4107220


Ours is still in the crock-pot.
Soon, very soon.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 17, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ours is still in the crock-pot.
> Soon, very soon.


Ours will be tomorrow, momma had to work tonight


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 17, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> My landladys dog just had a litter. I swear puppy kisses are the best smell. All my life I've had puppy kisses and they always smell the same. Don't know what it is about them.


Puppy kisses ROCK!!!


----------



## Coloradoclear (Mar 17, 2018)

We went to the St. Patrick's day parade in Denver . . . And left before everyone was shit faced drunk!


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## Fubard (Mar 18, 2018)

ANC said:


> I'm telling you, just find a neurologist willing to do a rhizotomy for you.
> I have mine done under waking sedation. I'm out of the hospital like 2 hours later.


Burn the nerve roots? Tried that, the little bastards grew back.

Only "cure" left for me is to fuse L2-S1, which my neurosurgeon doesn't want to try since he's never done that before, and as long as I have one good leg and a set of crutches they can go to hell on that idea.

Being a stubborn old fart can be a good thing.




cjsbabygirl313 said:


> I had to end up getting the fusion


I'd have to be in a hell of a bad state to buy a Ford...


----------



## ANC (Mar 18, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Burn the nerve roots? Tried that, the little bastards grew back.
> 
> Only "cure" left for me is to fuse L2-S1, which my neurosurgeon doesn't want to try since he's never done that before, and as long as I have one good leg and a set of crutches they can go to hell on that idea.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I have had it done 3 times now. The last one took quite well, haven't done one these last two years.
Still, it is a minor and quick inconvenience for month's of no pain from your legs.


----------



## Fubard (Mar 18, 2018)

ANC said:


> Yeah, I have had it done 3 times now. The last one took quite well, haven't done one these last two years.
> Still, it is a minor and quick inconvenience for month's of no pain from your legs.


Months? That didn't happen with me. Biggest problem was so many years with the UK "health service" where the only option was "take brufen and hope" so the damage was getting worse and worse because the waiting list for a non-essential MRI was 2 years, so I paid for one privately just to prove them wrong when they tried to say there was nothing wrong with my spine and it was all muscle pain, and I thoroughly enjoyed slapping that report on my doctor's desk and tearing her a new one. When I moved here much more treatment and investigation was done, that's when we found out L3 is dislocated and the arthritis was firing in. So thanks to the dislocation, being a fat git and pushing myself WAY too hard on the physical side of things at work there's now 2 disks pressing on the nerves, a third almost there, with the disk at L3-4 completely squished and, luckily, sticking out more to the left than just straight out backwards (unlike the one below it where the bulge couldn't be more centered if I measured it). Add in everything from L1 downwards being riddled with arthritis and enthesetis and, well, it's not pleasant and there ain't much they can do.

You get used to the pain, I've always had a pretty high tolerance to pain anyway. You adapt. Doesn't stop you having days when you do wish you could go to sleep and never waken up though


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 18, 2018)

Fubard said:


> I'd have to be in a hell of a bad state to buy a Ford...


I was in a bad state ... couldnt stand, couldnt sit, couldnt lay down, couldnt walk - none of those for more a few minutes without pain. Was on 45mg of perc PLUS 500mg Soma-tab every 4 hours while getting cortizone shots and using a tens unit - all for a freaking YEAR before I gave in


----------



## Fubard (Mar 18, 2018)

cjsbabygirl313 said:


> I was in a bad state ... couldnt stand, couldnt sit, couldnt lay down, couldnt walk - none of those for more a few minutes without pain. Was on 45mg of perc PLUS 500mg Soma-tab every 4 hours while getting cortizone shots and using a tens unit - all for a freaking YEAR before I gave in


Yup, I'm rapidly heading towards the same, the pain is there 24/7 and only the intensity changes. Cortisone infusions are out because me and cortisone are not friends, can't use a TENS any more because the whole area is sensitized due to using a TENS so much in the past. Standing for any length of time is a no-no, can't sit for more than 20 mins at a time and even then that has to be in a specific position, and as far as walking goes, well, I can walk for miles, but on a good day I have to stop every 150 yards and old ladies complain that I'm too slow, on a bad day I need to use the crutches just to walk the few yards to the thunderbox at home.

You know it's bad when you hope you lose the ability to walk because you know you'd be more mobile and more useful in a wheelchair, but that's the hand life has dealt me so I just get on with it and refuse to let the bastard grind me down for I know where the pain comes from, why it's there and that it won't kill me so it can go and fuck itself because I'm the boss


----------



## cjsbabygirl313 (Mar 18, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Yup, I'm rapidly heading towards the same, the pain is there 24/7 and only the intensity changes. Cortisone infusions are out because me and cortisone are not friends, can't use a TENS any more because the whole area is sensitized due to using a TENS so much in the past. Standing for any length of time is a no-no, can't sit for more than 20 mins at a time and even then that has to be in a specific position, and as far as walking goes, well, I can walk for miles, but on a good day I have to stop every 150 yards and old ladies complain that I'm too slow, on a bad day I need to use the crutches just to walk the few yards to the thunderbox at home.
> 
> You know it's bad when you hope you lose the ability to walk because you know you'd be more mobile and more useful in a wheelchair, but that's the hand life has dealt me so I just get on with it and refuse to let the bastard grind me down for I know where the pain comes from, why it's there and that it won't kill me so it can go and fuck itself because I'm the boss


I can honestly say that I am way more mobile now, am pain free, and feel 100000x better than before. If you’re in the States, check out the Laser Spine Institute - they’ve come a LONG way ... wish I had checked into them first; smaller incision, less trauma, and vastly improved recovery time!


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 18, 2018)

Not even mid day and I already broke something. Busted the little plastic thingy on this
 
That was gonna go in here
 
The little plastic thinggy is critical to adjusting the kiln shut off temperature. Looks lile bakelite, may have been the original from the 60's or so. 



Gonna go for a walk.


----------



## ANC (Mar 18, 2018)

That is an easy repair. 

Get a few tubes of superglue and some bicarb of soda.
Pour a little bicarb where you need to build up, then soak a drop of superglue on it.
Repeat until it is all build up. Now you can shape it with a file or sanding paper.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 18, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Not even mid day and I already broke something. Busted the little plastic thingy on this
> View attachment 4107630
> That was gonna go in here
> View attachment 4107632
> ...


What’s going to go in there?


----------



## lokie (Mar 18, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What’s going to go in there?


No idea what @SSGrower may put in it.

It's no secret what @Gary Goodson would put in it.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2018)

ANC said:


> That is an easy repair.
> 
> Get a few tubes of superglue and some bicarb of soda.
> Pour a little bicarb where you need to build up, then soak a drop of superglue on it.
> Repeat until it is all build up. Now you can shape it with a file or sanding paper.


 If the repaired part sees any heat, I do not think that will work. I've done such repairs using sawdust plus super glue, and it is not a very strong repair at room temp and will come apart in hot water. 

Bakelite can take a lot of heat, but super glue cannot. I'd try epoxy instead ... it'll take more heat.


----------



## ANC (Mar 18, 2018)

Yeah I wasn't thinking of heat, I just saw the broken thingy...
Do try the bicarb though, my dad used to repair watch cases with them for poor farm laborers.
Even when the plastic broke out where the strap ins goes in, those repairs last. There is some weird chemical reaction between the bicarb and superglue.
It is also dry immediately.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 18, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Not even mid day and I already broke something. Busted the little plastic thingy on this
> View attachment 4107630
> That was gonna go in here
> View attachment 4107632
> ...


https://skutt.com/parts-finder/


----------



## megrowweed (Mar 18, 2018)

Hey guys sorry to butt in i thought someone could help me out quicker here. It's my first time growing and i would like to know when to start feeding my plant with nutrients. It's been about a week since i have planted my seedling and now it has the first four leafs so do i start feeding it with nutrients and keep in mind i'm using a 20-20-20 fert because it's the only one available to me


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2018)

megrowweed said:


> Hey guys sorry to butt in i thought someone could help me out quicker here. It's my first time growing and i would like to know when to start feeding my plant with nutrients. It's been about a week since i have planted my seedling and now it has the first four leafs so do i start feeding it with nutrients and keep in mind i'm using a 20-20-20 fert because it's the only one available to me


 1) Don't feed until the plant shows a need for food. Many many pics in the Newbie Growing Forum to help you recognize the signs.

2) Get a different fertilizer. That has way too much P and not enough K for young Cannabis plants. It'll kill your youngster as likely as feed it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 18, 2018)

lokie said:


> No idea what @SSGrower may put in it.
> 
> It's no secret what @Gary Goodson would put in it.


Wow that wasn’t what I was expecting. Ha ha Hee hee! More like Portugal’s ceramic Penis industry.no shame there, it’s a great respected family tradition passed down from generations . I made a series of 10 different shaped ceramic Penis designed as coat and hat hooks once.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow that wasn’t what I was expecting. Ha ha Hee hee! More like Portugal’s ceramic Penis industry.no shame there, it’s a great respected family tradition passed down from generations . I made a series of 10 different shaped ceramic Penis designed as coat and hat hooks once.
> View attachment 4107659


 I do like a jauntily cocked cap


----------



## lokie (Mar 18, 2018)

megrowweed said:


> Hey guys sorry to butt in i thought someone could help me out quicker here. It's my first time growing and i would like to know when to start feeding my plant with nutrients. It's been about a week since i have planted my seedling and now it has the first four leafs so do i start feeding it with nutrients and keep in mind i'm using a 20-20-20 fert because it's the only one available to me





megrowweed said:


> Hey guys if someone could help me out it's my first time growing and i would like to know when to start feeding my plant with nutrients. It's been about a week since i have planted my seedling and now it has the first four leafs so do i start feeding it with nutrients and keep in mind i'm using a 20-20-20 fert because it's the only one available to me


https://www.rollitup.org/p/14139776/

https://www.rollitup.org/p/14139782/








Anyway I hope you get it sorted out.

Like the bear says up your nutrient game.


----------



## ANC (Mar 18, 2018)

Took my wife to go see her mom, it is the old lady's birthday.
Got a cool toy for my daughter in a Kinder egg... I sent the cashier to go fetch me smokes, so I had enough time to shake all the eggs and find the heaviest one.


----------



## 420God (Mar 18, 2018)

ANC said:


> Took my wife to go see her mom, it is the old lady's birthday.
> Got a cool toy for my daughter in a Kinder egg... I sent the cashier to go fetch me smokes, so I had enough time to shake all the eggs and find the heaviest one.


They just started selling the Kinder eggs again here in the US. They were banned for the longest time because parents are too stupid to pay attention to their kids.


----------



## ANC (Mar 18, 2018)

No, their fucking kids are daft.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 18, 2018)

1 0369-000  KS-70B X-LONG SHUT OFF TUBE $48.00

I believe it is ceramic, gluing wont work with the extreme heat but doesn't look sealed.

If it's not sealed on the end, plug it in and watch the temps to see if it works.
If it is open on the end and does work Tilt it down 1/4" to keep dust from landing and pitting the element if doesn't interfere with anything.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 18, 2018)

Working on my first dual pencil/marker paper vs digital.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 18, 2018)

2018 season is on.....
400 clones planted in greenhouse #1


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 18, 2018)

doublejj said:


> 2018 season is on.....
> 400 clones planted in greenhouse #1
> 
> 
> ...


That time again! I have three Jabba's Stash that just stuck their heads above ground LOL


----------



## ANC (Mar 18, 2018)

That dog knows on which pot he pissed and is not about to tell.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 18, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> https://skutt.com/parts-finder/


Thanks, I could find the tubes but not the "claw". Unfortunately it's not a skutt kiln, they bought Dawson the company that made Kiln Sitter (the device this is from), the kiln sitter was a generic piece used on many kilns, mine is a blue diamond (also no longer in business). Luckilly found kilnparts.com so they got me the right tube, now hopefully they have the "claw" just have to wait til tomorrow to talk to human.

@ANC will try the sg and bicarb if I cant get replacement. I have the piece that broke off, I just dont know how much stress it will see.

Got it for "Free" from a friends mom cause she liked the piece I gifted. Usually have to learn and fix a few things for free.


Grandpapy said:


> 1 0369-000  KS-70B X-LONG SHUT OFF TUBE $48.00
> 
> I believe it is ceramic, gluing wont work with the extreme heat but doesn't look sealed.
> 
> ...


The plastic claw holds the release switch to shut the kiln off, it also holds the counter weight so the rod dosent push down too hard on the cone a prematurely shut it off? I dont think the thermo couple have for my multimeter is high enough temp but you seem to know something about this so if I cant get the replacement part I will be hitting you up.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 18, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Thanks, I could find the tubes but not the "claw". Unfortunately it's not a skutt kiln, they bought Dawson the company that made Kiln Sitter (the device this is from), the kiln sitter was a generic piece used on many kilns, mine is a blue diamond (also no longer in business). Luckilly found kilnparts.com so they got me the right tube, now hopefully they have the "claw" just have to wait til tomorrow to talk to human.
> 
> @ANC will try the sg and bicarb if I cant get replacement. I have the piece that broke off, I just dont know how much stress it will see.
> 
> ...


Darn, I'm so sorry! I was hoping it might be something readily available and cheap!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 18, 2018)

doublejj said:


> 2018 season is on.....
> 400 clones planted in greenhouse #1
> 
> 
> ...


Ur a righteous dude. I admire your spiritual mind and deep commitment s in life.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 18, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Ur a righteous dude. I admire your spiritual mind and deep commitment s in life.


thank you....


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 19, 2018)

I woke up out of a dead sleep, at 4am, to a screaming water alarm and have been vacuuming water up in my basement since. Fucking switch on my sump pump is acting up, gotta flick it a couple times till it kicks on, probably dirty contacts. My feet are fucking freezing cause I ran down there in slippers and immediately stepped into ice cold water, which woke me up instantly. 

I'm in a great fucking mood right now, hoping this bowl puts me back to sleep.


----------



## ANC (Mar 19, 2018)

They just delivered a set of earphones, same ones as my wife lost in the mugging. It is a surprise for her.
She has been moaning about the shitty earphones she has had to use since. These are pretty nice phones with great range and very high efficiency.

I'm so happy we get to do COD deliveries... way to use money that hasn't been through the bank if you know what I mean.


----------



## 420God (Mar 19, 2018)

Gonna try smoking some farm eggs today.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 19, 2018)

420God said:


> Gonna try smoking some farm eggs today.
> 
> View attachment 4108270


That's guna take some serious skill to roll.

+Rep for the attempt


----------



## ANC (Mar 19, 2018)

Hope they don't explode like in a microwave


----------



## 420God (Mar 19, 2018)

ANC said:


> Hope they don't explode like in a microwave


We washed them and soaked them in water for 2 hours to open the pores and let smoke in. Should turn out like a hard boiled but with apple wood flavor.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 19, 2018)

420God said:


> We washed them and soaked them in water for 2 hours to open the pores and let smoke in. Should turn out like a hard boiled but with apple wood flavor.


I didn't know you could smoke eggs, interesting. Ever pickle a smoked egg?


----------



## 420God (Mar 19, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I didn't know you could smoke eggs, interesting. Ever pickle a smoked egg?


I'm gonna try! I love pickled eggs and have dozens done. I have so many eggs I'm trying new things.


----------



## ANC (Mar 19, 2018)

Cool, a really nice looking older girl in my high school, scarred her face quite badly from a microwaved egg. So they make me nervous.


----------



## 420God (Mar 19, 2018)

ANC said:


> Cool, a really nice looking older girl in my high school, scarred her face quite badly from a microwaved egg. So they make me nervous.


We're using the grill cover as a shield when we turn them. Some of the eggs have cracked but nothing is coming out of them.


----------



## 420God (Mar 19, 2018)

Getting some nice color to them.


----------



## 757growin (Mar 19, 2018)

doublejj said:


> 2018 season is on.....
> 400 clones planted in greenhouse #1
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck jj! Cute puppy


----------



## ANC (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2018)

757growin said:


> Good luck jj! Cute puppy


Best of luck to you bro....


----------



## 420God (Mar 19, 2018)

Here's a finished one. They shrink and become goofy shaped inside the shell. Texture is more rubbery compared to a regular boiled egg. Wife thinks the taste is a little weird but should be good if we devil them.


----------



## ANC (Mar 19, 2018)

Sorry man, those look a bit shit.


----------



## 420God (Mar 19, 2018)

ANC said:


> Sorry man, those look a bit shit.


Learning experience. Next time we'll try boiling first then smoke.


----------



## ANC (Mar 19, 2018)

It could have been worse. I'd tell you about my evening but I just get upset again.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 19, 2018)

420God said:


> We washed them and soaked them in water for 2 hours to open the pores and let smoke in. Should turn out like a hard boiled but with apple wood flavor.


Nueske's eggs and bacon lol


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 19, 2018)

Haven’t been around much, bought the new property decided we liked the area more than where we are so I’ve been busy packing going to move soon and then rent this place. Have to wait for a tent to finish drying before I move everything. 
@curious2garden took the heater out of the tent (never went under 62)for the last week and my sr71 purpled nicely. Can’t wait to give it a try


----------



## 757growin (Mar 19, 2018)

doublejj said:


> Best of luck to you bro....


Thanks jj. Tons of work and govt paperwork. Just growing 6 at each of my spots this year. But I got a couple thousand other plants to look after this season. I went tree and shrub shopping after this past croptober and some agave also. Lots of drought tolereant and resisant stuff for now, cause we may be moving for a few years. I'll need the plants to ride it out till we get back.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 19, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Ha, yeah right! its so trendy to keep it all fucked up like that. thanks !
> 
> Thanksvisiting Manhattan and Brooklyn . staying in Lower Manhattan


i thought the floor was the art. aren't those colored things benchs to sit on while you check out the patterns on the floor?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 19, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4104168
> I like Play-Doh


is that play doh? i thought you found a really cool green pepper


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 19, 2018)

420God said:


> They made steel pennies for a bit but I think it was before the 70's


was during ww2, to save on copper


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 19, 2018)

Threw these in some dirt this morning and then took a ride out to camp with the new pup.

 
He chased the wild turkeys around and now its nap time


I had plans of making a big stew with moose and deer for my fam that's off elver fishing but my niece dropped off some line caught haddock so I guess they'll be eating gas station hot dogs and pre-made subs tonight while the boy and I indulge in this awesome looking fish. I feel kinda bad...but not really,


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 19, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> This is what I look like when I shovel.
> 
> View attachment 4105476


that looks like the beginning of a segment on the red green show


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is that play doh? i thought you found a really cool green pepper


Yes it's Play Doh...... I made a dragon out of red and blue.....decided I'd make it's (|) green.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 19, 2018)

I electrocuted myself. Probably should have made sure I unplugged the pump before working on the float switch, I unplugged the vacuum.  Went to pull the wires out of the switch, put my pliers right across both hot leads and there was a flash/pop and then ZING up my arms. That's the 5th time, I think, I've been zapped with 120v, I'm losing count. It is strangely invigorating. 

Cleaned the points on the float switch, reassembled everything, flipped the breaker and everything seems to be working. I'm going to tear apart my other pump and see if I can figure out why it's tripping breakers. I think the bearings might be dry and tight from just sitting for years, hopefully just needs lube.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 19, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Yes it's Play Doh...... I made a dragon out of red and blue.....decided I'd make it's (|) green.


that's too bad, i was hoping we could start a business... The Georgia O'Queef Vegetable and Sexual aid Co. LLC.
in this case, the LLC would stand for "a Lot of Large Cucumbers"


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 19, 2018)

doublejj said:


> thank you....
> View attachment 4108013


that guy's legs are too short, did he get Cotton Hilled?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 19, 2018)

420God said:


> Here's a finished one. They shrink and become goofy shaped inside the shell. Texture is more rubbery compared to a regular boiled egg. Wife thinks the taste is a little weird but should be good if we devil them.
> 
> View attachment 4108314


i think i'd try boiling them, scraping all the yolks out into a bowl, giving that a quick mash, and smoking the yolks. then make deviled eggs out of that.....


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 19, 2018)

Put the diff back in after I had it built a posi and had the backlash set..compressor is mounted too 
 
Also sandblasted the 450s new frame going to mock up some gusetts for it tomorrow if I don't get my dick stuck in the new girl


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 19, 2018)

I didn't do anything noteworthy today

I don't even know why I'm posting on this thread

Nervous energy perhaps, or maybe I'm lonely


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 19, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I didn't do anything noteworthy today
> 
> I don't even know why I'm posting on this thread
> 
> Nervous energy perhaps, or maybe I'm lonely


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 19, 2018)

I'm not THAT lonely...

Oh... and it's Bobby Vinton


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 19, 2018)

I have a set of Viton oil control rings for Mazda rotary engines right here in this drawer


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 19, 2018)

See you tomorrow, Spring.


----------



## lokie (Mar 19, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> View attachment 4108515


Oh, oh, I like to see these.
300 tiny ruthless warriors ready to
confront the wilderness.

How many have you found?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 19, 2018)

lokie said:


> Oh, oh, I like to see these.


Thanks. We have a few in our yard, every year. A few years ago, we watched dozens hatch out. So cool. In my lil garden, the caryopteris blue beard always has the most.

Edit: I think we've located 4, this year. 1 is in a mini spirea.


----------



## lokie (Mar 19, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Thanks. We have a few in our yard, every year. A few years ago, we watched dozens hatch out. So cool. In my lil garden, the caryopteris blue beard always has the most.



My first experience with them, as a kid,
I brought one in and kept it under my bed.

When I got home from school all of my
worldly possessions were out in the front yard. Desk, bed, clothes, everything.

They had hatched. Mom was pissed.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 19, 2018)

Aww, poor bastard. I wonder if they know what befalls them after the deed is done?


----------



## ANC (Mar 19, 2018)

Are those baby praying mantises?
If so, wow, yours make completely different egg sacks to ours.
Ours make a hard little pod that looks a bit like when you squeeze toothpaste on a flat surface


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 19, 2018)

ANC said:


> Are those baby praying mantises?
> If so, wow, yours make completely different egg sacks to ours.
> Ours make a hard little pod that looks a bit like when you squeeze toothpaste on a flat surface


I've never squeezed toothpaste onto a flat surface- what's it like?


----------



## ANC (Mar 19, 2018)

No man, like when you make the little line on your toothbrush, with the little point.
I'll check if I can find one later.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 20, 2018)

Eye Dr's. appt.

T E G A D M

Can I go now? And fuck these dialating drops. They suck.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 20, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4108778
> Eye Dr's. appt.
> 
> T E G A D M
> ...


there are letters in that white stripe? hope you have a shitty camera, cause if not, i have shitty eyes


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 20, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4108778
> Eye Dr's. appt.
> 
> T E G A D M
> ...


Have you tried the drops that make your pupils go back down? They burn worse.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 20, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Haven’t been around much, bought the new property decided we liked the area more than where we are so I’ve been busy packing going to move soon and then rent this place. Have to wait for a tent to finish drying before I move everything. View attachment 4108369
> @curious2garden took the heater out of the tent (never went under 62)for the last week and my sr71 purpled nicely. Can’t wait to give it a try


OMG so lovely, thanks for the picture, great job growing her!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 20, 2018)

6 years ago, today, I became a father for the first time. Happy Birthday, little bird.
Daddy loves you.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 20, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Have you tried the drops that make your pupils go back down? They burn worse.


They quit making those according to my eye Dr.

Must have been something bad in there?


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 20, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> OMG so lovely, thanks for the picture, great job growing her!


Thanks that was a lower branch I just let her do her thing. since I’ve been so busy I didn’t take many photos but Santa gave me plenty so I’ll have more pics this year. 

P.s. thanks to that picture I now know where Santa sourced the SD and BK


----------



## neosapien (Mar 20, 2018)

Had my first day of work today. An easy day unloading and inventorying chemicals and parts. It rained ice the whole time though.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 20, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> They quit making those according to my eye Dr.
> 
> Must have been something bad in there?


I guess its been a while since I have had my eyes checked. Ill call and make an appointment.


----------



## lokie (Mar 20, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I guess its been a while since I have had my eyes checked. Ill call and make an appointment.


If the chart looks like this it's a trap.


----------



## ANC (Mar 20, 2018)

How many penises am I holding up?


----------



## Bareback (Mar 20, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4108778
> Eye Dr's. appt.
> 
> T E G A D M
> ...


Zoom in please, I can't see the chart.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 20, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Zoom in please, I can't see the chart.


My eyes are 20-20 with glasses..

Camera is 20-200, legally blind.

sorry.


----------



## ANC (Mar 20, 2018)

Yeah, my closeup vision started to go pretty quickly these last few years. 
Fucking annoying, but I can still read without glasses.
I found out when I had to loosen a nut under the beetle, it was just a few inches above my face, right where I seem to have a fuzzy area if things are too close.


----------



## SageFromZen (Mar 20, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I remember playing with that shit as a kid in school.
> Now I know how toxic it is.


I think we played with a lot of things that were toxic and not just mercury. I used to chew on the same lead pellets that I was shooting out my old Benjamin pumper. Isopropyl alcohol was another favorite. How amazing it is that hindsight is always 20/20.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 20, 2018)

ANC said:


> Yeah, my closeup vision started to go pretty quickly these last few years.
> Fucking annoying, but I can still read without glasses.
> I found out when I had to loosen a nut under the beetle, it was just a few inches above my face, right where I seem to have a fuzzy area if things are too close.


you need bifocals, grandpa....join the club


----------



## ANC (Mar 20, 2018)

I still have a huge block of lead out back.
And probably a hundred pounds of lead fishing weights in the garage.
I did get glasses for soldering surface mount parts. I never wear them though. not even sure where they are right now.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 20, 2018)

my glasses for doing anything close up.....
 the missing 20 is sitting in the flower tent, makes a nice lens to look at trichs


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you need bifocals, grandpa....join the club


I feel ya - looking up trying to do anything mechanical is impossible.
I'm freakin Ray Charles when I change the oil in my truck.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 20, 2018)

I drove around paying bills today, then I went food shopping. Went out with $6G, came back with $7, plus change. All my vehicles and houses fucking taxes, , and insurance paid for the year, at least the weights off my shoulder. Sitting here smoking a fatty of Chemdawg trying to figure what I want for dinner. I just seasoned a steak I wanted to sit overnight, but I haven't had a good steak in weeks and its calling me.


----------



## dstroy (Mar 20, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I drove around paying bills today, then I went food shopping. Went out with $6G, came back with $7, plus change. All my vehicles and houses fucking taxes, , and insurance paid for the year, at least the weights off my shoulder. Sitting here smoking a fatty of Chemdawg trying to figure what I want for dinner. I just seasoned a steak I wanted to sit overnight, but I haven't had a good steak in weeks and its calling me.


Steak makes everything better 

We had steak fajitas tonight


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 20, 2018)

So I sent away for 3 genetic DNA tests before last Christmas when they were on sale.

I wanted 3 to see if they match. They don't. I got 2 back, very different.

The one I got back today is what I would expect with my family history, as it was told to me.
 
Is 21.1% Italian enough to be 'made'?
I would have expected 50% but I'm still studying genetics charts and how they flow out. 

0.3% North African, I have a little soul at least. No wonder cops always look at me funny. Fuck them cops.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 20, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So I sent away for 3 genetic DNA tests before last Christmas when they were on sale.
> 
> I wanted 3 to see if they match. They don't. I got 2 back, very different.
> 
> ...


Should be interesting to see if the third matches either of the first two.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 20, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Should be interesting to see if the third matches either of the first two.


Indeed. If all 3 are different, I don't have much confidence in them.

I also wonder if it would come back the same if you did it again.

I'm hoping the first one is wrong. Well, I know it is. I knew 3 of my 4 grandparents. They told me what was up about where I came from.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 20, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Indeed. If all 3 are different, I don't have much confidence in them.
> 
> I also wonder if it would come back the same if you did it again.
> 
> I'm hoping the first one is wrong. Well, I know it is. I knew 3 of my 4 grandparents. They told me what was up about where I came from.


Interesting. How different were they? If you don't mind I'd love to see both to compare and whatever methodology they say they use.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 20, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So I sent away for 3 genetic DNA tests before last Christmas when they were on sale.
> 
> I wanted 3 to see if they match. They don't. I got 2 back, very different.
> 
> ...



Genetics are really interesting. I've been thinking of getting some testing done myself. My dad was adopted when he was 3 days old. Literally left on the hospital doorstep. So I don't know half of me. My last name isn't even my real last name. It's his adoptive parents name. Who both died when he was young. Been on his own since 16. The older I get the more the whole thing bothers me. After my dad got lung cancer we talked about it a bit and he said he never really cared. He says "For a sickly kid nobody wanted I had 5 kids and 7 grandkids, I did pretty alright for myself." Lol. But I care dammit. Just curiosity really. Who'd you use?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 20, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Interesting. How different were they? If you don't mind I'd love to see both to compare and whatever methodology they say they use.


When I get the 3rd one (a few days) I'll PM you the read outs.
And an explaination on how the first is pretty much impossible.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 20, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Genetics are really interesting. I've been thinking of getting some testing done myself. My dad was adopted when he was 3 days old. Literally left on the hospital doorstep. So I don't know half of me. My last name isn't even my real last name. It's his adoptive parents name. Who both died when he was young. Been on his own since 16. The older I get the more the whole thing bothers me. After my dad got lung cancer we talked about it a bit and he said he never really cared. He says "For a sickly kid nobody wanted I had 5 kids and 7 grandkids, I did pretty alright for myself." Lol. But I care dammit. Just curiosity really. Who'd you use?


Ancestry, 23andme & My Heritage


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 20, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Ancestry, 23andme & My Heritage


Which one is the one you believe?


----------



## lokie (Mar 20, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Ancestry, 23andme & My Heritage


Just curious.

These companies are in business to make money.
What keeps them on the straight and narrow and actually do the work?

In my skeptical mind I see someone in a basement reaching into a hat and drawing 
out random printouts, all the while knowing there are only 100 different printouts to choose
from for the thousands of people that throw money at them.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 20, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Ancestry, 23andme & My Heritage


Which one are you doubtful of? My kids and the ex did 23andme, tried to get me to do it. I won't for my own reasons. 23andme seemed fairly accurate: The ex is 50-50 Norwegian-German(old Wisconsin pioneer families) and looks it. The kids were rather taken aback at the percentage on N.Africa/Mid-East that popped up in theirs. I was able to give them an ancient history lesson lol


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 20, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Genetics are really interesting. I've been thinking of getting some testing done myself. My dad was adopted when he was 3 days old. Literally left on the hospital doorstep. So I don't know half of me. My last name isn't even my real last name. It's his adoptive parents name. Who both died when he was young. Been on his own since 16. The older I get the more the whole thing bothers me. After my dad got lung cancer we talked about it a bit and he said he never really cared. He says "For a sickly kid nobody wanted I had 5 kids and 7 grandkids, I did pretty alright for myself." Lol. But I care dammit. Just curiosity really. Who'd you use?


I was adopted, never met my dad but I did meet 3 half brothers when I was in my 20’s. They all wanted me to meet their dad and he wanted to meet but I had no interest.. I don’t know anything about that side of me, except the last name.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 20, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Which one are you doubtful of?





jerryb73 said:


> Which one is the one you believe?


Same only different


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 20, 2018)

lokie said:


> Just curious.
> 
> These companies are in business to make money.
> What keeps them on the straight and narrow and actually do the work?
> ...


I don't know, I think they have different interpretations of the same DNA.

My daughter took them and we had a 48% DNA match.

I also get alerts of names of people I share 3.7% DNA with that the company suggests are 3rd or 4th cousins. And the link if it's known and a contact option. All the family trees are made by people like me.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 20, 2018)

It should be noted that the CEO and co-founder of 23 is married to one of the Google hotshots, hence my distrust. Not of the findings but how it's used,


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 20, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Which one is the one you believe?


23andme


----------



## 420God (Mar 20, 2018)

My dad and the rest of the family have been talking to his new brother and all the stories check out. They met through ancestry.com.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 20, 2018)

It's a fun thing to do.

Leave a legacy trail at least.


----------



## 420God (Mar 20, 2018)

My wife was just talking about it earlier. Since she's Mexican and that's kind of a new ethnic group she wants to know what she's a mix of.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 20, 2018)

Sunday I was in a tank working the garden. All week, a long sleeve slinging mulch. Tonight, getting plows back out for the 4 to 5 they're calling for. God damn it Ohio.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 20, 2018)

420God said:


> My wife was just talking about it earlier. Since she's Mexican and that's kind of a new ethnic group she wants to know what she's a mix of.


Don't break that particular mold


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 20, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Which one are you doubtful of? My kids and the ex did 23andme, tried to get me to do it. I won't for my own reasons. 23andme seemed fairly accurate: The ex is 50-50 Norwegian-German(old Wisconsin pioneer families) and looks it. The kids were rather taken aback at the percentage on N.Africa/Mid-East that popped up in theirs. I was able to give them an ancient history lesson lol


My Heritage seems off by a mile. But it does display a 48% match with my daughter.

Now HER My Heritage read out looked exactly like what I'd expect. Mine was an outlier to say the least.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 20, 2018)

I have been interested in doing this as well but haven't for two reasons.
1) Just what you experienced.
2) Mailing my DNA to various companies not knowing whom it might be shared with - I don't have anything to hide, but it still does not sound like a good idea.





Edit: I first wrote "shooting my DNA to various companies" which sounded rather John Holms"ish".


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 20, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> My Heritage seems off by a mile. But it does display a 48% match with my daughter.
> 
> Now HER My Heritage read out looked exactly like what I'd expect. Mine was an outlier to say the least.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 20, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> My Heritage seems off by a mile. But it does display a 48% match with my daughter.
> 
> Now HER My Heritage read out looked exactly what I'd expect. Mine was an outlier to say the least.


You've got to think history, too many folks think areas instead of "meeting points/exposure". I'm largely Sicilian, from a historical perspective Sicily was a prime stopover: ancient Middle Eastern Phoenicians, Etruscans, Greeks, Palestinian types, then Moors, Normans, Italians Albanians,etc ad nauseum. Now the ex's people were fairly isolated: Norway and Germany and they mixed in Wisconsin


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 20, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> You've got to think history, too many folks think areas instead of "meeting points/exposure". I'm largely Sicilian, from a historical perspective Sicily was a prime stopover: ancient Middle Eastern Phoenicians, Etruscans, Greeks, Palestinian types, then Moors, Normans, Italians Albanians,etc ad nauseum. Now the ex's people were fairly isolated: Norway and Germany and they mixed in Wisconsin


Yeah, it's complicated.

2 parents, 4 grandparents, 8 great, then 16-32-64-128-256-512-1024.

That's a lot of sex and mixing.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 20, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yeah, it's complicated.
> 
> 2 parents, 4 grandparents, 8 great, then 16-32-64-128-256-512-1024.
> 
> That's a lot of sex and mixing.


I've always hoped that they at least enjoyed it


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 20, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I've always hoped that they at least enjoyed it


Well, all the ones I knew seemed pretty happy in their younger days .


----------



## Bareback (Mar 20, 2018)

Does N african = Egyptian.
Great travelers and traders.



I really want to get tested , but I don't want an agency to have me on file. Besides I think I know the results would say 100% asshole. Mean ass shit head MF.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 20, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Does N african = Egyptian.
> Great travelers and traders.
> 
> 
> ...


You actually can do it anonymously but you have to do it; meaning a sock e-mail, paypal or other anon way of paying, etc


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 20, 2018)

^^^^^^ definitely a few of those around.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 20, 2018)

lokie said:


> Just curious.
> 
> These companies are in business to make money.
> What keeps them on the straight and narrow and actually do the work?
> ...


They keep the profiles, its what they want.


Waiver of Property Rights: You understand that by providing any sample, having your Genetic Information processed, accessing your Genetic Information, or providing Self-Reported Information, you acquire no rights in any research or commercial products that may be developed by 23andMe or its collaborating partners. You specifically understand that you will not receive compensation for any research or commercial products that include or result from your Genetic Information or Self-Reported Information.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 21, 2018)

Shades of Henrietta Lacks


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2018)

my dad was a bigamist, married my mom, then a year later married another woman. when my mom found out and divorced him, he stayed married to the second wife, and found a third...as i understand it, he was married to 5 women before he died, 2 at a time, and i have several half brothers and sisters, while i am the only legitimate one out of the bunch...not really much of an achievement, but ya gotta take it where you find it. my grandpa told me a lot of stories, and towards the end, when he was getting a little forgetful, he started telling me conflicting stories. Benjamin Franklin is one of our direct ancestors...then he told me that our family name when his grandfather came through Ellis island was Franzkleiner, and the schmuck couldn't spell that, so that side of the family became Franklins....how are we related to Benjamin Franklin then?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> They keep the profiles, its what they want.
> 
> 
> Waiver of Property Rights: You understand that by providing any sample, having your Genetic Information processed, accessing your Genetic Information, or providing Self-Reported Information, you acquire no rights in any research or commercial products that may be developed by 23andMe or its collaborating partners. You specifically understand that you will not receive compensation for any research or commercial products that include or result from your Genetic Information or Self-Reported Information.


so they're saying if they find out you have a really interesting ancestor, they can write a book about it, or even make a movie, and you can't do anything about it? fuck them.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 21, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so they're saying if they find out you have a really interesting ancestor, they can write a book about it, or even make a movie, and you can't do anything about it? fuck them.


It's more science oriented; look up Henrietta Lacks. Suppose you do it and in the self-report you say you've never had a cold or flu in whole life; if they look into it and find out how to use your genome to either make a vaccine or product that cures/lessens said diseases; you get nothing.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 21, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> It's more science oriented; look up Henrietta Lacks. Suppose you do it and in the self-report you say you've never had a cold or flu in whole life; if they look into it and find out how to use your genome to either make a vaccine or product that cures/lessens said diseases; you get nothing.


Thats my issue with it, that and other mad science type shit they'll do with our genetics.

One day there's a knock on your door and "Hi, I'm your genetically modified, illegitimate child."





That and my paranoia that it's all a govt funded black op project to catalog as many people as possible.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Thats my issue with it, that and other mad science type shit they'll do with our genetics.
> 
> One day there's a knock oon your door and "Hi, I'm your genetically modified, illegitimate child."
> 
> ...


they can already catalog all of us if they want to...they have endless possibilities. anytime you get any kind of injection, any time you get a flu shot, hell, any time you get a hair cut, they can get all the genetic material they want from you.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 21, 2018)

https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/23andme-is-terrifying-but-not-for-the-reasons-the-fda-thinks/


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 21, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they can already catalog all of us if they want to...they have endless possibilities. anytime you get any kind of injection, any time you get a flu shot, hell, any time you get a hair cut, they can get all the genetic material they want from you.


Starts at birth with blood draws and finger prints. Then they can track you for life through those methods you mentioned.


----------



## ANC (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## neosapien (Mar 21, 2018)

ANC said:


>


Lol, it said you quoted me on this. Hey wait a minute…


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 21, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> It's more science oriented; look up Henrietta Lacks. Suppose you do it and in the self-report you say you've never had a cold or flu in whole life; if they look into it and find out how to use your genome to either make a vaccine or product that cures/lessens said diseases; you get nothing.


This was done with measles (may have been polio) vaccine too, in 40's I think. Aborted fetus cells were used. Look up Hayflick limit, dude still has cells frozen in garage.

https://www.podtrac.com/pts/redirect.mp3/audio.wnyc.org/radiolab/radiolab061507a.mp3

Very interisting story in addition to the triva tidbit.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 21, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they can already catalog all of us if they want to...they have endless possibilities. anytime you get any kind of injection, any time you get a flu shot, hell, any time you get a hair cut, they can get all the genetic material they want from you.


No more Brazilian waxes for me, thought that lady was strange.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 21, 2018)

lokie said:


> If the chart looks like this it's a trap.


Last time I got an eye exam the eye Dr was this really hot chick. She would sit on that Dr stool and when she got up close she was grinding her cooch on my knee really hard. 

It kind of freaked me out. I'm happily married and would never cheat. She was really obvious with what she wanted.


----------



## ANC (Mar 21, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Lol, it said you quoted me on this. Hey wait a minute…


Was a mis-click, but I think we discovered a new bait.


----------



## lokie (Mar 21, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Last time I got an eye exam the eye Dr was this really hot chick. She would sit on that Dr stool and when she got up close she was grinding her cooch in my knee really hard.
> 
> It kind of freaked me out. I'm happily married and would never cheat. She was really obvious with what she wanted.


PM me her number.

The next time I need a haircut I could schedule an eye appointment too and just skip the massage parlour altogether.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> No more Brazilian waxes for me, thought that lady was strange.


i'm sure she was strange, but not for the reasons you're thinking of


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2018)

lokie said:


> PM me her number.
> 
> The next time I need a haircut I could schedule an eye appointment too and just skip the massage parlour altogether.


Roger Moore should have stayed the Saint, he was awesome as Simon Templar....he's the joke Bond.....


----------



## neosapien (Mar 21, 2018)

Built a meffed out snowman

 

And a badass igloo


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 21, 2018)

I made a terrible joke today .....then proceeded to laugh my ass off about it with friends....now I'm On my way to pick up lil Inda. Then go home and hang out with him and Chunker for the evening. Il let you guys know what gets broken.

Mommas not feeling well so were in charge


----------



## dstroy (Mar 21, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I made a terrible joke today .....then proceeded to laugh my ass off about it with friends....now I'm On my way to pick up lil Inda. Then go home and hang out with him and Chunker for the evening. Il let you guys know what gets broken.
> 
> Mommas not feeling well so were in charge


See how many pizza rolls it takes to clog a toilet


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 21, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Built a meffed out snowman
> 
> View attachment 4109739
> 
> ...


I pictured you completely different


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 21, 2018)

dstroy said:


> See how many pizza rolls it takes to clog a toilet


It only takes a few.


----------



## jacksmuff (Mar 21, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> I pictured you completely different


That's a historically accurate depiction of the @neosapien. I bet his dick made the hole in the igloo.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 21, 2018)

dstroy said:


> See how many pizza rolls it takes to clog a toilet


I caught my kids in our bathroom in the dark staring raptly at the water in the toilet . . . WTF, it's GLOWING!

Little fkrs flushed a flashlight - had to remove the toilet to retrieve said illumination tool.

SMH


----------



## jacksmuff (Mar 21, 2018)

been so busy with work lately. tomorrow is my first day off in weeks. lobster prices have been up so the money is rolling in. if anyone is interested I have the skeleton of the Web page up now. sorry @Gary Goodson codfather and lobster mobster was taken.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 21, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I caught my kids in our bathroom in the dark staring raptly at the water in the toilet . . . WTF, it's GLOWING!
> 
> Little fkrs flushed a flashlight - had to remove the toilet to retrieve said illumination tool.
> 
> SMH


Lol.

I think one of my kids or all of them together flushed something down one of our toilets. Its been getting stopped up lately. I jus have this feeling it was the kids and something like a wash cloth or something.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 21, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Last time I got an eye exam the eye Dr was this really hot chick. She would sit on that Dr stool and when she got up close she was grinding her cooch on my knee really hard.
> 
> It kind of freaked me out. I'm happily married and would never cheat. She was really obvious with what she wanted.


Did it leave any snail trails?


----------



## jacksmuff (Mar 21, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Did it leave any snail trails?


I was told yes he made bread with the yeast.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 21, 2018)

LOL
I'd tried to make beer


----------



## jacksmuff (Mar 21, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL
> I'd tried to make beer


you need rehab.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 21, 2018)

I know, I need alot of it


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 22, 2018)

Staring seasonal job at local garden center today. Its officially that time of year.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 22, 2018)

good luck, at least its at a garden center


----------



## Bareback (Mar 22, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Staring seasonal job at local garden center today. Its officially that time of year.


Do you know much about pear trees, here is my situation . Seven years ago I planted a barlett pear and I was told that it would self pollenate but it never produced any edible fruit. So I planted a moonglow this week. My question is did i make a good choice for a cross pollenater?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 22, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Do you know much about pear trees, here is my situation . Seven years ago I planted a barlett pear and I was told that it would self pollenate but it never produced any edible fruit. So I planted a moonglow this week. My question is did i make a good choice for a cross pollenater?


https://www.orangepippintrees.com/pollinationchecker.aspx?v=2024

you have to go out with a brush and dab flowers all over your Bartlett if you want it to "self" pollinate


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 22, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Did it leave any snail trails?


Nothing I can see at all.


----------



## ANC (Mar 22, 2018)

My legs are fucked, had to take a 3 hour 15 minute round trip to fetch my wife from work.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 22, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Staring seasonal job at local garden center today. Its officially that time of year.


Very cool, man. I'm envious. I wouldn't have a paycheck or grass in my yard, though. I'm a sucker for perennial sales.


----------



## ANC (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Bareback (Mar 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.orangepippintrees.com/pollinationchecker.aspx?v=2024
> 
> you have to go out with a brush and dab flowers all over your Bartlett if you want it to "self" pollinate


Dude that was the perfect site for the info I needed. I read about twenty articles trying to get that info and it was all there in twenty words or less, thanks .


----------



## ANC (Mar 22, 2018)

When is the best time to manually pollinate a plant? I was thinking end of week 2


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 22, 2018)

not sure how longs it takes for seed to mature? 6 weeks? 8?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 22, 2018)

smoked 80 lbs of wings today. i cook em till they get to 150, then put em in the fridge and deep fry them when needed, gets them above 165.
next time i run wings i'm thinking about throwing a couple of pounds of salmon in there too. 
just got a rick of nice hickory, dry enough to burn, still wet enough to make a lot of smoke


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 22, 2018)

Power out, generator running. Powering house for 1st time since we put it in 10 months ago.
 
Don't know why the neighbors are all out watching the power company guys up on that pole. They'll get you guys running, be cool.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.orangepippintrees.com/pollinationchecker.aspx?v=2024
> 
> you have to go out with a brush and dab flowers all over your Bartlett if you want it to "self" pollinate


LOL you should have told him the next step was bee hives!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Power out, generator running. Powering house for 1st time since we put it in 10 months ago.
> View attachment 4110201
> Don't know why the neighbors are all out watching the power company guys up on that pole. They'll get you guys running, be cool.


Party at Tangies house! Bring some beer.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4110179 View attachment 4110180 View attachment 4110182 View attachment 4110183 View attachment 4110185 View attachment 4110186 smoked 80 lbs of wings today. i cook em till they get to 150, then put em in the fridge and deep fry them when needed, gets them above 165.
> next time i run wings i'm thinking about throwing a couple of pounds of salmon in there too.
> just got a rick of nice hickory, dry enough to burn, still wet enough to make a lot of smoke


What ever you do do not let @Gary Goodson see this! nom nom nom


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 22, 2018)

dstroy said:


> See how many pizza rolls it takes to clog a toilet


Lil Inda flushed the little metal bar with the spring inside....that holds the toilet paper roll....it fit perfectly inside to royally fuck it up....my bathroom floor is really thick like my penis.....so it takes a special kinda wax ring......he knows better than to flush anything but bodily fluids,fire crackers,or contraband ....anything else and he knows il be pissed.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 22, 2018)

i wish, it's work, have a weird job for a weird boss, they own several things and i end up doing weird shit at all of them eventually. i'm supposed to be retired, but too much shit needs to be done and apparently i'm the only one able to do it. i don't feel that valuable, guess i just live in a place it's easy to out-compete some of the local species


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 22, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Do you know much about pear trees, here is my situation . Seven years ago I planted a barlett pear and I was told that it would self pollenate but it never produced any edible fruit. So I planted a moonglow this week. My question is did i make a good choice for a cross pollenater?


I don't know a lot


Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.orangepippintrees.com/pollinationchecker.aspx?v=2024
> 
> you have to go out with a brush and dab flowers all over your Bartlett if you want it to "self" pollinate


But luckilly some pretty fuckin smart people peruse this thread.



Roger A. Shrubber said:


> not sure how longs it takes for seed to mature? 6 weeks? 8?


About that yeah.


----------



## thump easy (Mar 23, 2018)

do you realy want it that bad?


----------



## thump easy (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## thump easy (Mar 23, 2018)

My experience with pot 



listen to the words!!! But mean while!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Mar 23, 2018)

Last beer stay strong dont let gravity get u down


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 23, 2018)

thump easy said:


> do you realy want it that bad?


But when you sell your soul to jesus, he doesn't give you any special powers. I know a lot of people who have done this, and they're really not great at anything. The deities should have a website where they competitively bid on souls, like how we do car insurance. It doesn't have to be satan, I just want to make sure I get the best deal...


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 23, 2018)

Little late to work today so I got to see the little kiddies waiting for the bus. Was driving by a group of maybe 7 when the car in Front of me ran a squirrel over right in Front of them. I was on the scene maybe 5 seconds after and the look of horror on their faces was still fresh. The squirrels tail was still twitching so I took it out of its misery. Those boys just became men with that life lesson.


----------



## lokie (Mar 23, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Little late to work today so I got to see the little kiddies waiting for the bus. Was driving by a group of maybe 7 when the car in Front of me ran a squirrel over right in Front of them. I was on the scene maybe 5 seconds after and the look of horror on their faces was still fresh. The squirrels tail was still twitching so I took it out of its misery. Those boys just became men with that life lesson.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 23, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> But when you sell your soul to jesus, he doesn't give you any special powers. I know a lot of people who have done this, and they're really not great at anything. The deities should have a website where they competitively bid on souls, like how we do car insurance. It doesn't have to be satan, I just want to make sure I get the best deal...


that would be like trading junk stocks....i think the deities have the upper hand in any negotiations, people don't value their souls very highly lately


----------



## neosapien (Mar 23, 2018)

I accomplished seeing the creepiest fucking thing ever and now you can too… .Behold balloon Jesus!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 23, 2018)

sure, looks good, till you bring out the crown of thorns


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 23, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I accomplished seeing the creepiest fucking thing ever and now you can too… .Behold balloon Jesus!
> 
> View attachment 4110538


He looks pumped up there


----------



## neosapien (Mar 23, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> He looks pumped up there


I always thought that guy was full of hot air.


----------



## thump easy (Mar 23, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> But when you sell your soul to jesus, he doesn't give you any special powers. I know a lot of people who have done this, and they're really not great at anything. The deities should have a website where they competitively bid on souls, like how we do car insurance. It doesn't have to be satan, I just want to make sure I get the best deal...


I think more along the lines of good and now of days but just had a long year.. This life might not be real flesh program.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 23, 2018)

http://www.sellyoursouls.com/formb.html

"In these times of uncertainty, it's good to know it's never too late to start living your dreams. Satan has taken his soul bartering service online and now it's easier than ever to sell your soul and have everything you ever wanted!"

LOL


----------



## dstroy (Mar 23, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I accomplished seeing the creepiest fucking thing ever and now you can too… .Behold *SAUSAGE* Jesus!
> 
> View attachment 4110538


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 23, 2018)

I've been training little bushes all morning. I let them go in veg a couple weeks longer than they should have, forced me to upgrade my lighting to take full advantage of them in flower. Gonna be fun once i flip in a couple days, gonna be a FULL tent. I might have to hang some netting, I don't think the stakes are gonna be enough


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 23, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I accomplished seeing the creepiest fucking thing ever and now you can too… .Behold balloon Jesus!
> 
> View attachment 4110538





cannabineer said:


>


well, I was going to ask where inflatojesus' weiner was but you read my mind


----------



## Bareback (Mar 23, 2018)

I have to harvest some big ass aromatic cedar tomorrow. Problem is , it's in the backyard of a subdivision house. So I'll spend most of my Friday night in the shop Frankensteining a contraption with wheels to move the wood with out destroying the yard ( wish me luck ) . I wonder if I can light a bowl off my welder. 

Ohh I almost for got to mention that I landed a contract with the homeowner to build a outdoor shed with this cedar , live edge siding, round log post and beam and a tin roof. This homeowner is a long time customer and is always buying into my art , I will try and get some pics of past work.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I have to harvest some big ass aromatic cedar tomorrow. Problem is , it's in the backyard of a subdivision house. So I'll spend most of my Friday night in the shop Frankensteining a contraption with wheels to move the wood with out destroying the yard ( wish me luck ) . I wonder if I can light a bowl off my welder.
> 
> Ohh I almost for got to mention that I landed a contract with the homeowner to build a outdoor shed with this cedar , live edge siding, round log post and beam and a tin roof. This homeowner is a long time customer and is always buying into my art , I will try and get some pics of past work.


Oh and definitely pics of that, sounds amazing! I want to put a roof over my pool equipment so I can house a couple solar panels to run the pump, come help, please (I'll take you to Disneyland and show you the Bloody Mary booth).


----------



## Bareback (Mar 23, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Oh and definitely pics of that, sounds amazing! I want to put a roof over my pool equipment so I can house a couple solar panels to run the pump, come help, please (I'll take you to Disneyland and show you the Bloody Mary booth).


You had me at Disneyland. 

I wish I wasn't so damn far away, seeing you on a roof with a bottle of pinot in one hand and a screw gun in the other, priceless.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 23, 2018)

Bareback said:


> You had me at Disneyland.
> 
> I wish I wasn't so damn far away, seeing you on a roof with a bottle of pinot in one hand and a screw gun in the other, priceless.


Visions of rescue birds circling wanting a visit.


----------



## lokie (Mar 23, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Visions of rescue birds circling wanting a visit.


rescue or carrion, I don't think it would matter.
Annie would just stare them down and grin.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 23, 2018)

Speaking of Disney, we just got to Orlando, going to Disneyworld in the morning, daughters birthday.. wish me luck..


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 23, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Speaking of Disney, we just got to Orlando, going to Disneyworld in the morning, daughters birthday.. wish me luck..


Have you seen my dick shadow yet? Check it out bro, it's in the shadow dicks thread.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 23, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Have you seen my dick shadow yet? Check it out bro, it's in the shadow dicks thread.


Lol, omw


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 23, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol, omw


Bring your magnifying glass.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 23, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Speaking of Disney, we just got to Orlando, going to Disneyworld in the morning, daughters birthday.. wish me luck..


How did the talk go with the boyfriend?


----------



## Bareback (Mar 23, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Speaking of Disney, we just got to Orlando, going to Disneyworld in the morning, daughters birthday.. wish me luck..


My buddy that lives in Pensacola went last week, he said it was epic ( the lines at the Epcot center that is ) .

Hoping you have better luck and a great time, and Happy Birthday Jerry's Daughter woot woot.


----------



## thump easy (Mar 23, 2018)

Dang hahaha i aint drinking not even water in hear.


----------



## ANC (Mar 23, 2018)

Jesus it is quarter to 7 in the morning and I am shouting mad again.
3rd fucking day in a row with choppers making a racket filming a cycling race in the area.
Have these fuckers not heard of drones?


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 24, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> How did the talk go with the boyfriend?



Jerry has a boyfriend??? Does his wife know?


----------



## Fubard (Mar 24, 2018)

Managed to walk/shamble about 3/4 of a mile without using the walking stick today. Took me over half an hour, but I did it.

Starting to hurt like hell now but, well, "no pain, no gain" and you don't know what your limits are until you go over them.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 24, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Managed to walk/shamble about 3/4 of a mile without using the walking stick today. Took me over half an hour, but I did it.
> 
> Starting to hurt like hell now but, well, "no pain, no gain" and you don't know what your limits are until you go over them.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 24, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> How did the talk go with the boyfriend?


----------



## Fubard (Mar 24, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> View attachment 4111042


That old fart would be complaining that I was too slow


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 24, 2018)

ANC said:


> Jesus it is quarter to 7 in the morning and I am shouting mad again.
> 3rd fucking day in a row with choppers making a racket filming a cycling race in the area.
> Have these fuckers not heard of drones?


ever heard of Roman Candles? i got a case of em


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 24, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Speaking of Disney, we just got to Orlando, going to Disneyworld in the morning, daughters birthday.. wish me luck..


You have to go to universal studios. I went as a kid and it was great.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 24, 2018)

We are on the way to taking the kids to a huge indoor water park.


----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2018)

Got lamb chops on some black wattle coals.
Wife is busy making sandwiches to braai as well.


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 24, 2018)

Went and put my Grand Daddy Purple Auto's out in the woods this morning. Watered them in real good with Mega Crop, now it's overcast and looking like it may rain later today. I'm just going to let them do their thing and check on them in about three to four days to see how they doing, and see if any bugs are eating them. Wish me luck on the outdoor grow!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 24, 2018)

ANC said:


> Got lamb chops on some black wattle coals.
> Wife is busy making sandwiches to braai as well.


Oh please pics of the braaied sammies  mmmm


----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2018)

Too late. ONly half a samie left.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 24, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Went and put my Grand Daddy Purple Auto's out in the woods this morning. Watered them in real good with Mega Crop, now it's overcast and looking like it may rain later today. I'm just going to let them do their thing and check on them in about three to four days to see how they doing, and see if any bugs are eating them. Wish me luck on the outdoor grow!



good luck dude, so far so good down here, temps are bitchin


----------



## neosapien (Mar 24, 2018)

ANC said:


> Got lamb chops on some black wattle coals.
> Wife is busy making sandwiches to braai as well.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 24, 2018)

I made that just for you @ANC with love. Wasn't clowning you. I think I've mentioned before District 9 is one of my favorite movies ever.


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 24, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> good luck dude, so far so good down here, temps are bitchin


It's in the 70's today and looking like into next week. Only problem is the mosquitos are a Bitch!


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 24, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> It's in the 70's today and looking like into next week. Only problem is the mosquitos are a Bitch!


yeah they are, we don't have that problem down here yet...and i stress yet.....gonna be 85 where i'm at with a little humidity........not bad......

centronilla (sp) works for those little buggers btw......


----------



## 420God (Mar 24, 2018)

New brakes on our Nissan today.


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 24, 2018)

I've never had to use a sledge hammer to do a brake job.!


----------



## 420God (Mar 24, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> I've never had to use a sledge hammer to do a brake job.!


The old rotor was rusted to the hub and needed some help off.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 24, 2018)

420God said:


> New brakes on our Nissan today.
> 
> View attachment 4111243


Beautiful! You are real life Disneyland 



blake9999 said:


> I've never had to use a sledge hammer to do a brake job.!


I've used a larger ball-peen to encourage things to move.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 24, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> I've never had to use a sledge hammer to do a brake job.!


Welcome to Wisconsin


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 24, 2018)

420God said:


> New brakes on our Nissan today.
> 
> View attachment 4111243


I see by the liberal application of anti-seize you're planning on retiring the hammer for this particular job?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 24, 2018)

I love sledge hammers.
 
And there's a lot to be said for cowhide mallets when you don't want to mark something up.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 24, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I see by the liberal application of anti-seize you're planning on retiring the hammer for this particular job?


with age, comes wisdom!


----------



## 420God (Mar 24, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I see by the liberal application of anti-seize you're planning on retiring the hammer for this particular job?


I had to use a 4x4 as a bat to get the rim off.


----------



## 420God (Mar 24, 2018)

Decided to get my daughter a bearded dragon instead of a puppy for her birthday.


----------



## Splaap (Mar 24, 2018)

Checking out last year's pics of some of our 70's guerilla sites.
Thanks for the photos VonCee. It doesn't seem like 40 years.
Those little draws were perfect. The deer were not kind though
and the "roads" were a joke.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 24, 2018)

420God said:


> Decided to get my daughter a bearded dragon instead of a puppy for her birthday.
> 
> View attachment 4111333 View attachment 4111332


Always liked the bearded. Lost a really nice red tail boa to my ex wife years ago. I'd really like another.

Might have to wait tho as I already bring home enough animals. Decided to add some more birds to the homestead.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 24, 2018)

messing un the garden, and loom what I've come across

looks like all my rose bushes are coming in, bees gonna be happy buggers.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 24, 2018)

At the motel.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 24, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> At the motel.
> View attachment 4111386


Bate's?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 24, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Bate's?


Lol.


----------



## 757growin (Mar 24, 2018)

Splaap said:


> Checking out last year's pics of some of our 70's guerilla sites.
> Thanks for the photos VonCee. It doesn't seem like 40 years.
> Those little draws were perfect. The deer were not kind though
> and the "roads" were a joke.
> View attachment 4111335


Looks like my backyard!


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 24, 2018)

Splaap said:


> Checking out last year's pics of some of our 70's guerilla sites.
> Thanks for the photos VonCee. It doesn't seem like 40 years.
> Those little draws were perfect. The deer were not kind though
> and the "roads" were a joke.
> View attachment 4111335


Pretty territory, there was an area like that I used to hike often as a kid

Loaded with rattlesnakes, we didn't bring the dogs


----------



## roony (Mar 24, 2018)

me and my little brother got matching family tattoo's he got his a week ago i got mine today


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 24, 2018)

roony said:


> View attachment 4111418 me and my little brother got matching family tattoo's he got his a week ago i got mine today
> View attachment 4111421


No rhizobacteria on the roots; add them, gotta keep the family healthy


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 24, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> At the motel.
> View attachment 4111386


Wear your sandals, I bet a grip of people came on that carpet.


----------



## dstroy (Mar 24, 2018)

420God said:


> Decided to get my daughter a bearded dragon instead of a puppy for her birthday.
> 
> View attachment 4111333 View attachment 4111332


Cute lil feller, what’s its name?


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 24, 2018)

420God said:


> Decided to get my daughter a bearded dragon instead of a puppy for her birthday.
> 
> View attachment 4111333 View attachment 4111332


That's fucked up, its almost crossing into fish or baby turtle territory. I'd feel ripped off if my parents came home with that thing. Well, at least he won't shit and piss all over your stuff. Are those like the ones that are crawling all over the walls outside?


----------



## 420God (Mar 24, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Cute lil feller, what’s its name?


Mushu, after the little dragon in Mulan.


----------



## 420God (Mar 24, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> That's fucked up, its almost crossing into fish or baby turtle territory. Well, at least he won't shit and piss all over your stuff...


We're planning on getting another farm dog this summer, house breaking is easier when there isn't snow and mud on the ground. She had a beardie a few years ago and really wanted another.


----------



## Splaap (Mar 24, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Pretty territory, there was an area like that I used to hike often as a kid
> 
> Loaded with rattlesnakes, we didn't bring the dogs


Yep, rattlesnakes, and mountain lions, and hungry doped up deer.
Someone unnamed put acid in the deer bait, they did not like it but
it seemed to increase their appetite for weed. Wonder if there have
been any scientific studies.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 24, 2018)

420God said:


> We're planning on getting another farm dog this summer, house breaking is easier when there isn't snow and mud on the ground. She had a beardie a few years ago and really wanted another.


Gotta love a girl who enjoys lizards!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 24, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Bate's?


Lol.


mr sunshine said:


> Wear your sandals, I bet a grip of people came on that carpet.


I'm sure you are right.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 24, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Gotta love a girl who enjoys lizards!


I seen a video of this huge lizard, it was like a dog. It came to the owner when called and wagged it's tail.. fucken bad ass, I'll look for the video.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 24, 2018)

Found it...




That tiny dinosaur is awesome.


----------



## 420God (Mar 24, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Found it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to have an iguana like that years ago, you could walk it on a leash. At one point long ago we had 28 reptiles. Lots of chameleons, couple iguanas, savanah monitor, water monitor, and an alligator.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 24, 2018)

420God said:


> I used to have an iguana like that years ago, you could walk it on a leash. At one point years ago we had 28 reptiles. Lots of chameleons, couple iguanas, savanah monitor, water monitor, and an alligator.


No shit, how big was your alligator? That's fucking pimp bro. Would you ever get drunk and jump on top of it, hold its mouth shut and duct tape that muthafucker?


----------



## 420God (Mar 24, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> No shit, how big was your alligator? That's fucking pimp bro. Would you ever get drunk and jump on top of it, hold its mouth shut and duct tape that muthafucker?


It was a little one, passed away before it got big.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 24, 2018)

420God said:


> It was a little one, passed away before it got big.


Damn that sucks bro. I want an alligator now, I'd name him crocodile.


----------



## 420God (Mar 24, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Damn that sucks bro. I want an alligator now, I'd name him crocodile.


I miss the pet stores of yesteryear, you could get anything.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 24, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Wear your sandals, I bet a grip of people came on that carpet.


Fuck around and get scabies..


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 24, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Fuck around and get scabies..


In between the toes, that's the worst.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 24, 2018)

I got a bunch of pieces like that from roots off trees where I make canes and walking sticks. I think ill make a bench out of them.


----------



## lokie (Mar 24, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I got a bunch of pieces like that from roots off trees where I make canes and walking sticks. I think ill make a bench out of them.


An artist must work with the materials in hand.


----------



## 757growin (Mar 24, 2018)

Splaap said:


> Yep, rattlesnakes, and mountain lions, and hungry doped up deer.
> Someone unnamed put acid in the deer bait, they did not like it but
> it seemed to increase their appetite for weed. Wonder if there have
> been any scientific studies.


Here too. Bobcat coyote fox deer and turkey. And if I'm lucky big horn rams. It's all right there for me.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 25, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Fuck around and get scabies..





mr sunshine said:


> In between the toes, that's the worst.


Faaaaaahk you two! Now I'm having flashbacks, gonna be scratching, all day.

Everyone on the detasselng crew got scabbies when I was 14. Started between our fingers. 

Pure misery.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 25, 2018)

420God said:


> I miss the pet stores of yesteryear, you could get anything.


Yeah, a science teacher owned ours. It was amazing.
My buddy bought a "male" hedgehog that had babies two weeks later. So, I got a hedgehog. I named him Prick.

I gave him away. Nocturnal pets suck as roommates.


----------



## Fubard (Mar 25, 2018)

Been out to a local "Spring market", effectively a small flea market. Nothing of interest to me there as people were selling off their old crap but at least I was out in the sun for a while.

Now back on the opiates, coffee and valium, ready for a "relaxed" afternoon which will probably be on the ceiling again but at least my mobility is increasing again.

Baby steps...


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 25, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Faaaaaahk you two! Now I'm having flashbacks, gonna be scratching, all day.
> 
> Everyone on the detasselng crew got scabbies when I was 14. Started between our fingers.
> 
> Pure misery.


You must be in corn country? Detassaling paid well when I was a teenager. Indiana


----------



## 420God (Mar 25, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> You must be in corn country? Detassaling paid well when I was a teenager. Indiana


Do you have iguanas in your area, or is that farther south?


----------



## Potmetal (Mar 25, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> You must be in corn country? Detassaling paid well when I was a teenager. Indiana


The young boys still do it, mine do anyway. It doesn't pay very well. Or at least I seem to like I was earning more back when I did it. There's no shortage of work for a able bodied young man in southern Indiana.


----------



## ANC (Mar 25, 2018)

Made a nice pot of stew and fed the girls their week 3 flowering nutes. We are on day 7 of week 2.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 25, 2018)

420God said:


> Do you have iguanas in your area, or is that farther south?


I can’t say that they are not, but I haven’t seen any since I’ve lived here 15+yrs but when we went to the Keys, they were everywhere.


----------



## 420God (Mar 25, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I can’t say that they are not, but I haven’t seen any since I’ve lived here 15+yrs but when we went to the Keys, they were everywhere.


Well if you're down that way I'll give you $20 a piece. Prices up here are ridiculous, especially for an animal that's so abundant.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 25, 2018)

420God said:


> Well if you're down that way I'll give you $20 a piece. Prices up here are ridiculous, especially for an animal that's so abundant.


Trade for bacon


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 25, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Trade for bacon


I'll chase lizards for bacon (dick joke).


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 25, 2018)

Gave the youngins a more suitable house til they're ready to join the big girls outside.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 25, 2018)

got baked went to starbux, got home ate some granola and took a bong rip of some skunk #1 and enjoyed my triple grande cafe mocha while reading. Going to my friends in a few to transplant our CSI flo X purple urkle crosses into 5 gal. pots.


----------



## regoob eht (Mar 25, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Gave the youngins a more suitable house til they're ready to join the big girls outside. View attachment 4111910


My family raised chickens when I was a kid and I didn't want to keep my chicken in the coop with my sister's chickens so I converted my socks&underwear drawer to a mini coop.. Then ma and pa found out and that was the end of the mini coop.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 25, 2018)

regoob eht said:


> My family raised chickens when I was a kid and I didn't want to keep my chicken in the coop with my sister's chickens so I converted my socks&underwear drawer to a mini coop.. Then ma and pa found out and that was the end of the mini coop.



That's funny. What did you do with all those socks?


----------



## regoob eht (Mar 25, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> That's funny. What did you do with all those socks?


Crammed everything into the back of closet. Had to throw the drawers out after. chicken poop and cheapo Ikea furniture don't mix.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2018)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4111753 Made a nice pot of stew and fed the girls their week 3 flowering nutes. We are on day 7 of week 2.


Oh yum that looks good.


jerryb73 said:


> Trade for bacon


That was the best bacon but the liver was even better but the steaks and roasts, out of this world good!!


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 25, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> That's funny. What did you do with all those socks?


They ended up in the Politics section

Bah-dump


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 25, 2018)

I finished up the second weekend of my mom's estate sale- the only things left of any real value are her 40" TV and stand, coffee table, and an antique rocker- everything else is getting donated except her year-old LG washer and dryer which are coming to live at my house. I've some trepidation about replacing my trusty old Speed-Queen Heavy Duty set as I've replaced the water pump and belt in the washer and know how to work on it, but the newer units are more economical to use


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 25, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I finished up the second weekend of my mom's estate sale- the only things left of any real value are her 40" TV and stand, coffee table, and an antique rocker- everything else is getting donated except her year-old LG washer and dryer which are coming to live at my house. I've some trepidation about replacing my trusty old Speed-Queen Heavy Duty set as I've replaced the water pump and belt in the washer and know how to work on it, but the newer units are more economical to use


Keep them both, then you'll have spares


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 25, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Keep them both, then you'll have spares


That would be a great idea if I had the room

I already have a spare TV I got for free


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 25, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Keep them both, then you'll have spares


----------



## Bareback (Mar 25, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> No shit, how big was your alligator? That's fucking pimp bro. Would you ever get drunk and jump on top of it, hold its mouth shut and duct tape that muthafucker?



Back in the mid 90's I was doing a waste treatment plant in Savannah Georgia, and gators everywhere. The drainage ditch on the other side of the road would have one about every 5-10' and they wouldn't even move if you walked up to them. So about every other week we would kill one and grill steaks from the tail. But we were in town so , no guns , they had a six pound sledgehammer with a six foot handle and you guessed it, whack a gator... Anyway I hope this story wasn't distrubing , we used to kill deer the same way if they got trapped in our retaining ponds.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 25, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Back in the mid 90's I was doing a waste treatment plant in Savannah Georgia, and gators everywhere. The drainage ditch on the other side of the road would have one about every 5-10' and they wouldn't even move if you walked up to them. So about every other week we would kill one and grill steaks from the tail. But we were in town so , no guns , they had a six pound sledgehammer with a six foot handle and you guessed it, whack a gator... Anyway I hope this story wasn't distrubing , we used to kill deer the same way if they got trapped in our retaining ponds.


Nah. I think that's way more humane than the commercial raised meat. At least the wild stuff lives free until the end.

Its horrible how mass produced meat animals are raised.


----------



## thump easy (Mar 25, 2018)

Either your all warlock or illuminati but on another note my ryzome hopz is going up
Who has some pcp or angle dust i can have? There watching  or aliens


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Oh yum that looks good.
> 
> That was the best bacon but the liver was even better but the steaks and roasts, out of this world good!!


Guess I gotta catch more iguanas..


----------



## srh88 (Mar 26, 2018)

thump easy said:


> Either your all warlock or illuminati but on another note my ryzome hopz is going up
> Who has some pcp or angle dust i can have? There watching View attachment 4112061 or aliens


For that angle dust... did you want acute or obtuse?


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 26, 2018)

srh88 said:


> For that angle dust... did you want acute or obtuse?


lol


----------



## ANC (Mar 26, 2018)

http://www.africanews.com/2018/03/23/terrorist-crocodile-killed-for-blocking-hospital-entrance-in-zimbabwe//


----------



## Elwood Greens (Mar 26, 2018)

Made an outdoor bed on a slope for veggies


----------



## Bareback (Mar 26, 2018)

My welding project on Friday night got way-layed by super and an upset stomach. Saturday morning I tried again just to have unexpected company from out of town, Sunday morning bingo, I got it done and quickly decided to change the configuration. Then I seen some ways to improve it even more, it is a work in progress now.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Mar 26, 2018)

took a few pics to show new growth from ratty blue dream cuts i didn't have much faith in.
i say if they still green let them try to fight until they can't fight no more. so instead of no blue dream we might end up with 1/2 blu d mom's.

took a couple shots of the single master kush (ready to be topped) and primary and 2nd green crack mom's.
took a couple shots of the only AK47 clone. it was a runt and didn't want to grow but is doing well slowly.
i figure after a pot up when that time comes and some alaska fish she will come right along when she gets extra light.


----------



## ANC (Mar 26, 2018)

scored some cheap weed. yeay.


----------



## thump easy (Mar 26, 2018)

srh88 said:


> For that angle dust... did you want acute or obtuse?



The good shit!! Actually give me dmt!!!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 26, 2018)

A little windy, a little chilly, but I hereby declare grilling season begins today in the northeast.
 
That is all.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 26, 2018)

yummY!
started working on a daily food menu for me and my husband. i figure it would be easier to get up in the morning and have a menu ready to go to select from . this is the rough draft of the cover. I get sick and tired of having to think , What do I want to eat? and i dont want to eat the same fuckin thing everyday, so having this might be helpful.
this is a huge project but hopefully fun.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 26, 2018)

The family downstairs sucks ass. They used to play movies at ear-splitting volume with their subwoofer turned up all the way, and it would shake the entire building. I could barely hear myself think, or hear the other person on a phone call. I hate getting management involved in anything, so I use to go pound on their door to handle it man to man, instead. The little ugly dude that came to the door is a total prick, so when I asked them to turn down the bass, he would say he didn't know how. I offered to show him, and each time he replied, 'No, thanks', and would then turn it down. The last time we went through this he told me in a very nasty way to never knock on his door again, and that if I had a problem I could call the police. So, each time they would have their bass up to ungodly levels, I would stomp on the floor (their ceiling) obnoxiously. They would turn it down immediately  We went through this 3-4 times, and they don't play loud music anymore. So, now whenever I have music rehearsal at my place, they call management to complain. Complain about soft classical music  They have to say it's past the mandated quiet hours to make it legit, so I make sure rehearsal never goes beyond those hours. Even so, they registered two complaints in the last week. I told management that we do not get along, that I never rehearse past these quiet hours, and they are just trying to create trouble. So my suggestion to management is to have them take a recording with their phones anytime they claim to hear loud music from my place past these hours, because they will never be able to produce one with a valid time stamp. I like to fly under the radar because of my grow, but to hell with these stupid, lowlife fucks...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 26, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> The family downstairs sucks ass. They used to play movies at ear-splitting volume with their subwoofer turned up all the way, and it would shake the entire building. I could barely hear myself think, or hear the other person on a phone call. I hate getting management involved in anything, so I use to go pound on their door to handle it man to man, instead. The little ugly dude that came to the door is a total prick, so when I asked them to turn down the bass, he would say he didn't know how. I offered to show him, and each time he replied, 'No, thanks', and would then turn it down. The last time we went through this he told me in a very nasty way to never knock on his door again, and that if I had a problem I could call the police. So, each time they would have their bass up to ungodly levels, I would stomp on the floor (their ceiling) obnoxiously. They would turn it down immediately  We went through this 3-4 times, and they don't play loud music anymore. So, now whenever I have music rehearsal at my place, they call management to complain. Complain about soft classical music  They have to say it's past the mandated quiet hours to make it legit, so I make sure rehearsal never goes beyond those hours. Even so, they registered two complaints in the last week. I told management that we do not get along, that I never rehearse past these quiet hours, and they are just trying to create trouble. So my suggestion to management is to have them take a recording with their phones anytime they claim to hear loud music from my place past these hours, because they will never be able to produce one with a valid time stamp. I like to fly under the radar because of my grow, but to hell with these stupid, lowlife fucks...


View attachment 4112447
I'll send a guy over


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 26, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4112447
> I'll send a guy over


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 26, 2018)

My pic got lost
Bats are popular for that, I guess.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 26, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4112450
> My pic got lost.



"We are currently experiencing issues with viewing and uploading images, our team is working on the issue by sitting around and scratching our balls for the last 18 months..."


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 26, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> The family downstairs sucks ass. They used to play movies at ear-splitting volume with their subwoofer turned up all the way, and it would shake the entire building. I could barely hear myself think, or hear the other person on a phone call. I hate getting management involved in anything, so I use to go pound on their door to handle it man to man, instead. The little ugly dude that came to the door is a total prick, so when I asked them to turn down the bass, he would say he didn't know how. I offered to show him, and each time he replied, 'No, thanks', and would then turn it down. The last time we went through this he told me in a very nasty way to never knock on his door again, and that if I had a problem I could call the police. So, each time they would have their bass up to ungodly levels, I would stomp on the floor (their ceiling) obnoxiously. They would turn it down immediately  We went through this 3-4 times, and they don't play loud music anymore. So, now whenever I have music rehearsal at my place, they call management to complain. Complain about soft classical music  They have to say it's past the mandated quiet hours to make it legit, so I make sure rehearsal never goes beyond those hours. Even so, they registered two complaints in the last week. I told management that we do not get along, that I never rehearse past these quiet hours, and they are just trying to create trouble. So my suggestion to management is to have them take a recording with their phones anytime they claim to hear loud music from my place past these hours, because they will never be able to produce one with a valid time stamp. I like to fly under the radar because of my grow, but to hell with these stupid, lowlife fucks...


My neighbor's a fucking crack dealer( I know this because he offered it to me the first day we moved in. Plus the constant traffic of crack heads is a dead giveaway). His customers steal shit, his dog is always running the streets and trying to fight our dogs thru the fence. Trash bill obviously isn't being paid because the shit stacks up for weeks at a time til some shit head stops by and fills his truck to drag it off. I've had words with him in the past but gotta keep my cool because we work all day and well, he doesn't. Worried if I piss him off too bad he'll have one of his little shits break into my house or do something to try and hurt our dogs. Seems the whole block goes to him so if we try and call the cops he'll know right away who it was. Neighbors suck. We're looking to move to the mountains somewhere as far as possible from other people.
Edit...... If it weren't for my girl being the voice of reason I would have handled it my way by now. If I didn't have her around I'd be in jail for sure.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 26, 2018)

neighbors can reek havoc on your life. I live in a very small apartment and have better neighbors now then i did when i owned a house. i have def had my share of shitty neighbors. Sometimes all you can do is move. THen when you have a good living situation stay as long as you can. 
here is my first entry in the menu.
"Beat up the Brussels and Kraut"


----------



## charface (Mar 27, 2018)

From time to time I come up with inventions, today was one of those times. 

Its a vacuum attachment that stands the by the toilet.

No more shaking piss all over the room.
My standing piss vac with patented feel good technology will suck you dry. 

No muss, no fuss


----------



## neosapien (Mar 27, 2018)

charface said:


> From time to time I come up with inventions, today was one of those times.
> 
> Its a vacuum attachment that stands the by the toilet.
> 
> ...


But what do you call it?! Marketing is everything!

How bout the Piss-n-power! With optional ball massager accessory. The ball-mate!


----------



## Bareback (Mar 27, 2018)

neosapien said:


> But what do you call it?! Marketing is everything!
> 
> How bout the Piss-n-power! With optional ball massager accessory. The ball-mate!


Piss-n-power gearunttee to clean the piiss out of it.


----------



## charface (Mar 27, 2018)

I call it a drain cock, 
But im not exactly married to that..


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 27, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> The family downstairs sucks ass. They used to play movies at ear-splitting volume with their subwoofer turned up all the way, and it would shake the entire building. I could barely hear myself think, or hear the other person on a phone call. I hate getting management involved in anything, so I use to go pound on their door to handle it man to man, instead. The little ugly dude that came to the door is a total prick, so when I asked them to turn down the bass, he would say he didn't know how. I offered to show him, and each time he replied, 'No, thanks', and would then turn it down. The last time we went through this he told me in a very nasty way to never knock on his door again, and that if I had a problem I could call the police. So, each time they would have their bass up to ungodly levels, I would stomp on the floor (their ceiling) obnoxiously. They would turn it down immediately  We went through this 3-4 times, and they don't play loud music anymass. So, now whenever I have music rehearsal at my place, they call management to complain. Complain about soft classical music  They have to say it's past the mandated quiet hours to make it legit, so I make sure rehearsal never goes beyond those hours. Even so, they registered two complaints in the last week. I told management that we do not get along, that I never rehearse past these quiet hours, and they are just trying to create trouble. So my suggestion to management is to have them take a recording with their phones anytime they claim to hear loud music from my place past these hours, because they will never be able to produce one with a valid time stamp. I like to fly under the radar because of my grow, but to hell with these stupid, lowlife fucks...


I feel your pain.

Had some neighbors lie and file warrants on me. I do t even know and when I found out I went to the prosecutors office. I was told I was guilty because they filed warrants first. I didn't even file any. I told him he has his head up his ass and he then told me he was going to try to get the max out of it on me. 

Had to hire a lawyer and all. It all back fired on the neighbors. Lol. My lawyer was a cool dude. He would postpone his cases on the days we had court for like two months. The baliff would call the lawyers name and tell all of his clients they could go home before court even started. My neighbors had to wait to be called to be told to go home. 

I even filed a claim against them for the cost of the attorney and won.

I've met then out in public many times since then and all they do is look the other way and walk off.

The while bad neighbors thing can be a real pain in the ass.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 27, 2018)

@jerryb73 have you ever been to the rattle snake rodeo a few hours NW of you?


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 27, 2018)

Bareback said:


> @jerryb73 have you ever been to the rattle snake rodeo a few hours NW of you?


That doesn’t sound like a good idea at all


----------



## charface (Mar 27, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> That doesn’t sound like a good idea at all


Sounds like something I would use as a plow to get some girl to touch my thingy. 

So. You ever played rattlesnake rodeo?


----------



## neosapien (Mar 27, 2018)

Goddammit. This dude is funny. There's a show on Netflix called the Stand-ups or something. He's episode 1. He's got another funny snake story in that.


----------



## 420God (Mar 27, 2018)

Wild pine snake I caught a few years ago. About 6ft.


----------



## charface (Mar 27, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Goddammit. This dude is funny. There's a show on Netflix called the Stand-ups or something. He's episode 1. He's got another funny snake story in that.


I watched that show for dan soder but nate stole the show


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 27, 2018)

420God said:


> View attachment 4112939
> Wild pine snake I caught a few years ago. About 6ft.


that's really Neat! how did you catch it.? I'm reading a book currently called Hardcore Twenty-Four by Janet Evanovich and the main character is trying to catch a boa constrictor named Ethel.


----------



## ANC (Mar 27, 2018)

420God said:


> View attachment 4112939
> Wild pine snake I caught a few years ago. About 6ft.


Nice belt.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> that's really Neat! how did you catch it.? I'm reading a book currently called Hardcore Twenty-Four by Janet Evanovich and the main character is trying to catch a boa constrictor named Ethel.


Steph and Lula ride again! Evanovich is one of those authors who make writing look so easy you think, Christ, I could do this. One of my favorite authors.


----------



## 420God (Mar 28, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> that's really Neat! how did you catch it.? I'm reading a book currently called Hardcore Twenty-Four by Janet Evanovich and the main character is trying to catch a boa constrictor named Ethel.


I found it sunbathing in the road. I grabbed it by the tail as it was slithering away then grabbed it by the back of the head. It wasnt poisonous but they still have teeth.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 28, 2018)

420God said:


> I found it sunbathing in the road. I grabbed it by the tail as it was slithering away then grabbed it by the back of the head. It wasnt poisonous but they still have teeth.


I used to catch snakes and snapping turtles all the time near the house I grew up in.. was lots of fun. When I was 17 I caught a snapping turtle and put it in the bed of my truck then went over to a girls house to hang out. Came out and it escaped. No more turtle. Hope it liked his new home


----------



## 420God (Mar 28, 2018)

srh88 said:


> I used to catch snakes and snapping turtles all the time near the house I grew up in.. was lots of fun. When I was 17 I caught a snapping turtle and put it in the bed of my truck then went over to a girls house to hang out. Came out and it escaped. No more turtle. Hope it liked his new home


Kinda crazy how good of climbers snappers are. They're a nuisance up here because they get into fish farms. I still help them across the road when I see them.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 28, 2018)

420God said:


> Kinda crazy how good of climbers snappers are. They're a nuisance up here because they get into fish farms. I still help them across the road when I see them.
> View attachment 4113223


I never knew they could climb before that day


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 28, 2018)

srh88 said:


> I never knew they could climb before that day


I never knew they could climb, until right now..


----------



## srh88 (Mar 28, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I never knew they could climb, until right now..


----------



## srh88 (Mar 28, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I never knew they could climb, until right now..


Theres some giant snapping turtles in fl


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 28, 2018)

Sitting in a Winnebago on a Mexican beach listening to Chopin. I may even take a nap.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 28, 2018)

Signed the kid up for Kindergarten today! 


Then rushed my wife to the ER cuz I thought she was having a heart attack. But turns out she has Shingles???? Fucked up day.


----------



## 420God (Mar 28, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Signed the kid up for Kindergarten today!
> 
> 
> Then rushed my wife to the ER cuz I thought she was having a heart attack. But turns out she has Shingles???? Fucked up day.


http://www.bulletblocker.com/bullet-proof-backpack-shield.html


----------



## neosapien (Mar 28, 2018)

420God said:


> http://www.bulletblocker.com/bullet-proof-backpack-shield.html


Good looking out buddy.


----------



## charface (Mar 28, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Signed the kid up for Kindergarten today!
> 
> 
> Then rushed my wife to the ER cuz I thought she was having a heart attack. But turns out she has Shingles???? Fucked up day.


Not cool,  had shingles and it hurts so
If you think she is milking it she probably ain't. But I say accuse her of it anyway, so she don't get the wrong idea.


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 28, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Signed the kid up for Kindergarten today!
> 
> 
> Then rushed my wife to the ER cuz I thought she was having a heart attack. But turns out she has Shingles???? Fucked up day.


Sorry to hear neo.. shingles are no joke.. she's definitely going to need your help..


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 28, 2018)

I thought you couldn't get that till you 1st got chicken pox and then let the virus sit there for at least 50 years.

But I've only worked with roofing shingles so what the fuck would I know?


----------



## jacksmuff (Mar 28, 2018)

got the pool ready today. it's crazy to think how many mice and snakes fall in throughout the winter.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 28, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> got the pool ready today. it's crazy to think how many mice and snakes fall in throughout the winter.


Opened a pool a couple years ago for a customer and found a dead raccoon in the pool. Don’t know how it got in there or how it died but it was a surprise that morning


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 28, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Signed the kid up for Kindergarten today!
> 
> 
> Then rushed my wife to the ER cuz I thought she was having a heart attack. But turns out she has Shingles???? Fucked up day.


Ahhh fuck I can't like that neo! I was thinking of you day before yesterday when I had to clean the impeller. But Shingles at her age? I'm with tangie that's fucked up. I keep putting off the vaccine. So thank her for motivating me to get off my ass and get it done. I hope she is feeling better soon.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhh fuck I can't like that neo! I was thinking of you day before yesterday when I had to clean the impeller. But Shingles at her age? I'm with tangie that's fucked up. I keep putting off the vaccine. So thank her for motivating me to get off my ass and get it done. I hope she is feeling better soon.


I was thinking of you too doll! More along the lines of what can I ask you about Shingles though lol. Yeah she's 43. She's in a lot of pain it seems. She first complained of back and chest pain for about a week or two but she just did this colon cleanse bullshit and I figured she was just having trouble digesting food etc. And she's kind of a hypochondriac so I figured it was nothing. Then I guess a rash showed up a few days ago but she always gets like seasonal dermatitis / dry itchy skin in the winter so I didn't connect the dots. I might have tortured her for a few days but I asked her if she wanted to go to the ER last Friday and she said she would wait the weekend out. Fuckers wouldn't give her no pain meds though. An Rx of Acyclovir is all they gave her. According to her ibuprofen only takes the pain from a 10 to an 8. I was gonna give her one of Tangie's cookies to help her sleep tonight. Or like 1/8 of one.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 28, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I was thinking of you too doll! More along the lines of what can I ask you about Shingles though lol. Yeah she's 43. She's in a lot of pain it seems. She first complained of back and chest pain for about a week or two but she just did this colon cleanse bullshit and I figured she was just having trouble digesting food etc. And she's kind of a hypochondriac so I figured it was nothing. Then I guess a rash showed up a few days ago but she always gets like seasonal dermatitis / dry itchy skin in the winter so I didn't connect the dots. I might have tortured her for a few days but I asked her if she wanted to go to the ER last Friday and she said she would wait the weekend out. Fuckers wouldn't give her no pain meds though. An Rx of Acyclovir is all they gave her. According to her ibuprofen only takes the pain from a 10 to an 8. I was gonna give her one of Tangie's cookies to help her sleep tonight. Or like 1/8 of one.


I'm having a hard time masturbating to this post. Any chance we can get a pic of the rash?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 28, 2018)

Just playing @neosapien I couldn't resist.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 28, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I'm having a hard time masturbating to this post. Any chance we can get a pic of the rash?


No problem bro! I got you! If you squint real hard you can almost see her nipple!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 28, 2018)

neosapien said:


> No problem bro! I got you! If you squint real hard you can almost see her nipple!
> 
> View attachment 4113424


I'm all of a sudden real glad I got that Zostravax injection recently.

I had to pay $250 up front, then call for a very special form only for Zostravax, get the pharmacist and Dr. to sign it, include the official pharmacy seal, the receipt, my signature, SS#, insurance # (even though it's them), my birthdate, my pulse rate, the name of my first girlfriend and then jump through 6 hoops of fire.

Then they sent me a check dated 12-22-17 that I got the middle of January.

After all that, I spent the entire $250 on drugs in protest.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 28, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'm all of a sudden real glad I got that Zostravax injection recently.
> 
> I had to pay $250 up front, then call for a very special form only for Zostravax, get the pharmacist and Dr. to sign it, include the official pharmacy seal, the receipt, my signature, SS#, insurance # (*even though it's them*), my birthdate, my pulse rate, the name of my first girlfriend and then jump through 6 hoops of fire.
> 
> ...


I have Them too. Them are the fucking worst. Evil incarnate.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 28, 2018)

neosapien said:


> No problem bro! I got you! If you squint real hard you can almost see her nipple!
> 
> View attachment 4113424


Ouchie! Now, I almost feel bad. 

All jokes aside, that looks extremely painful. Hope she has a speedy recovery, bud.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 28, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I was thinking of you too doll! More along the lines of what can I ask you about Shingles though lol. Yeah she's 43. She's in a lot of pain it seems. She first complained of back and chest pain for about a week or two but she just did this colon cleanse bullshit and I figured she was just having trouble digesting food etc. And she's kind of a hypochondriac so I figured it was nothing. Then I guess a rash showed up a few days ago but she always gets like seasonal dermatitis / dry itchy skin in the winter so I didn't connect the dots. I might have tortured her for a few days but I asked her if she wanted to go to the ER last Friday and she said she would wait the weekend out. Fuckers wouldn't give her no pain meds though. An Rx of Acyclovir is all they gave her. According to her ibuprofen only takes the pain from a 10 to an 8. I was gonna give her one of Tangie's cookies to help her sleep tonight. Or like 1/8 of one.


They wouldn't give opiates for Shingles? Was this the ER? How about her regular doctor? You really need some opiates for Herpes Zoster pain. I am so sorry neo.


----------



## ANC (Mar 29, 2018)

Got up and gave the ladies a good trim under the canopy and removed some large fan leaves at the top that were in the way of the light.
I was pretty hardcore on the cutting. Now I can try rooting 1-foot cuttings with small flowers on.

It is also raining outside.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 29, 2018)

ANC said:


> Got up and gave the ladies a good trim under the canopy and removed some large fan leaves at the top that were in the way of the light.
> I was pretty hardcore on the cutting. Now I can try rooting 1-foot cuttings with small flowers on.
> 
> It is also raining outside.


I'll take cuttings up till two weeks in but after that not unless I to save the genetics. Congrats on the rain.


----------



## ANC (Mar 29, 2018)

I'll give em away if they root.
It is just to see what the limit is with this strain. Plus, those branches had to come off anyway, nothing good was going to happen to them.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 29, 2018)

Well thanks @tangerinegreen555 . I gave my wife a 1/4 cookie and she is still out at 11am! Lol. As we were laying in bed she says "maybe you gave me too much, I feel high when I close my eyes". Then that was it lol.


----------



## ANC (Mar 29, 2018)

I'd rather not give my wife edibles, she can't handle her weed.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 29, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Theres some giant snapping turtles in fl


That's a small one. Lol. I caught one that was quit a bit bigger than that one and was going to scare some people at the shop when I was in the military. Sp's caught me and made me let it go.


----------



## ANC (Mar 29, 2018)

I have no time for turtles. I like tortoises though.
Turtles are evil as fuck. Saw a bunch of albino ones in a dam in Springbok once. Silent biting ghosts.
My grandfather used to braai tortoises.... He was born in 1902 and lived through the depression.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 29, 2018)

neosapien said:


> No problem bro! I got you! If you squint real hard you can almost see her nipple!
> 
> View attachment 4113424


Ouch. Hope she gets better.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 29, 2018)

neosapien said:


> No problem bro! I got you! If you squint real hard you can almost see her nipple!
> 
> View attachment 4113424


damn man, sorry to hear that..........has she had chicken pox at all???


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 29, 2018)

now this is a hat band......yummy tooo....


----------



## neosapien (Mar 29, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> damn man, sorry to hear that..........has she had chicken pox at all???


Yeah like almost 40 years ago really. Crazy to think a virus just fucking sits and waits for 40 years to fuck with you.


----------



## ANC (Mar 29, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> now this is a hat band......yummy tooo....
> View attachment 4113719


I think you got confused with asshat

I have never had any children's disease like mumps or measles or chicken pox.


----------



## undercoverfbi (Mar 29, 2018)

Got paid to sit on my ass for 5 hours so far.

If the boss make a dollar and I make a dime- I shit on company time


----------



## neosapien (Mar 29, 2018)

Well she just woke up after 12.5 hours lol. The diagnosis is I gave her too much and she woke up at 7am and puked but felt great and slept wonderfully for the first time in 2 weeks. I asked her if she wanted more tonight and she said well not more but yes.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 29, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Well she just woke up after 12.5 hours lol. The diagnosis is I gave her too much and she woke up at 7am and puked but felt great and slept wonderfully for the first time in 2 weeks. I asked her if she wanted more tonight and she said well not more but yes.


Man that looks like it really hurts. : (
Look after that lady Neo - she'll need pampering for a bit.

Glad I got the shot.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 29, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Man that looks like it really hurts. : (
> Look after that lady Neo - she'll need pampering for a bit.
> 
> Glad I got the shot.


Like I said she's bit of a hypochondriac, but more of the kind where she's like "oh it's probably cancer and I'm dying". But her growing up in 3rd world China, I know she's pretty tough and scrappy and she is indeed in pain. I was running my hands threw her hair not long after we met and came upon a weird hard bump. I asked her what it was and she was all like oh that's where a girl cracked my head open with a pipe in middle school.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 29, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Man that looks like it really hurts. : (
> Look after that lady Neo - she'll need pampering for a bit.
> 
> Glad I got the shot.


Yikes! Maybe I need "the shot". 
I had chicken pox when I was very young. 
Pretty sure mom exposed me to it on purpose. Not sure why. 

But hey, at least we had mercurochrome...


----------



## 420God (Mar 29, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yikes! Maybe I need "the shot".
> I had chicken pox when I was very young.
> Pretty sure mom exposed me to it on purpose. Not sure why.
> 
> But hey, at least we had mercurochrome...


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 29, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Yeah like almost 40 years ago really. Crazy to think a virus just fucking sits and waits for 40 years to fuck with you.


Crazy?? Why? Hell I've done that a few times , in one case I waited 50 yrs. Boy was he surprised


----------



## ANC (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## neosapien (Mar 29, 2018)

Well I think I just turned this into a bright side of things. Apparently there's something called _*postherpetic neuralgia *_which is neuropathic nerve pain that continues long after this specific virus has subsided. I hope my wife does not get that. But in 3 months she's going to her PCP regardless and saying she does. Because that is one of the conditions on a very narrow list of 17 for my state's MMJ. Then she's going to sign me up as her caregiver. Then I'm going to be happy happy.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 29, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Well I think I just turned this into a bright side of things. Apparently there's something called _*postherpetic neuralgia *_which is neuropathic nerve pain that continues long after this specific virus has subsided. I hope my wife does not get that. But in 3 months she's going to her PCP regardless and saying she does. Because that is one of the conditions on a very narrow list of 17 for my state's MMJ. Then she's going to sign me up as her caregiver. Then I'm going to be happy happy.


The silver lining.
Lol.


----------



## dstroy (Mar 29, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Well I think I just turned this into a bright side of things. Apparently there's something called _*postherpetic neuralgia *_which is neuropathic nerve pain that continues long after this specific virus has subsided. I hope my wife does not get that. But in 3 months she's going to her PCP regardless and saying she does. Because that is one of the conditions on a very narrow list of 17 for my state's MMJ. Then she's going to sign me up as her caregiver. Then I'm going to be happy happy.




So.... what’re you planning on growing first?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 29, 2018)

dstroy said:


> So.... what’re you planning on growing first?


. . . Pot? . . .


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 29, 2018)

dstroy said:


> So.... what’re you planning on growing first?


Charlottes web, of course.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 29, 2018)

dstroy said:


> So.... what’re you planning on growing first?


Nothing. Because my state is so fucking medieval dark ages status that it's only concentrates at a dispensary at this point.


----------



## Fubard (Mar 30, 2018)

What did I accomplish today? 

Woke up, am still breathing and I haven't "accidentally" whacked some idiot who isn't watching where they are going with my walking stick for 3 days now.

It's amazing how a "tap" on the shins can train adults, for it's never kids or teenagers but always people who are old enough to know better.

@neosapien You're lucky, this whole damn country is so retarded I can't even get Sativex even though everyone knows the benefits it gives for chronic pain, and they've blocked sales of CBD oil to the point that various suppliers have stopped shipping to Belgium. Yet tobacco taxes/prices are some of the lowest in Western Europe. Go figure.


----------



## ANC (Mar 30, 2018)

Rub some Marlborough on your knees.

Oh well, I also woke up alive again. Gave the girls a good haircut to open up the larger flowers before I got stoned and distracted.
Still, have to go water the babies in the veg box. It is still overcast and wet outside. My whole garden got a good watering with a nice solid rain shower.


----------



## Fubard (Mar 30, 2018)

ANC said:


> Rub some Marlborough on your knees.
> 
> Oh well, I also woke up alive again. Gave the girls a good haircut to open up the larger flowers before I got stoned and distracted.
> Still, have to go water the babies in the veg box. It is still overcast and wet outside. My whole garden got a good watering with a nice solid rain shower.


If you mean my knees, they ain't too bad, just worn out like the rest of me.

Good to know you're getting rain, it'll maybe keep that damn stuff away from us for a few days


----------



## ANC (Mar 30, 2018)

I finally started sawing up some PVC pipe, I got an idea of how to use the light spilled on the edge of my trays to grow some hydro purple cabbage.
I have this nutrient film with a foam bottom idea not unsimilar to how some people do trays. The plugs will just be more thin upholstery foam with some cardboard in.
The pipe is in a big L configuration with the bottom running back through the lid of a bucket. Water will be intermittently pumped up to one side of the L and drain through gravity back to the bucket and pump which will serve as a sump in case of failure. This will just hang next to my canopy.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 30, 2018)

Called the boss, I'm "sick" today. 
Pot of cancer juice has been brewed and I'm on my 2nd cup. Already smoked a bowl of breakfast (I smoke my weedies every morning fortified with electrolights). 
Gotta list of garden stuff to do...

SH420


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 30, 2018)

I bumped into the Ex yesterday.
Today I accomplished continuing gratitude for divorce.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 30, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> I bumped into the Ex yesterday.
> Today I accomplished continuing gratitude for divorce.


LOL my ex lives the entire continent away from me and I still feel that's a tad close.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 30, 2018)

I haven't seen or communicated with my ex in like 34 years.
She actually sent me a "I still love you" letter a couple of years ago.

I didn't answer needless to say.


----------



## lokie (Mar 30, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL my ex lives the entire continent away from me and I still feel that's a tad close.


lol

1 dead , 1 MIA for 37 years.

I'm ok with that.


----------



## lokie (Mar 30, 2018)

Behold the Modular Funnel.
 

Pros:
No more stooping to water pots. 
No glue required.
Easy to accessorize to any size of pot or position.
All accessories are quick changeable.

Cons:
Manual use only


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 30, 2018)

13 mowers all got oil changes, spark plugs and power washed. Trailers loaded and ready. Probably start mowing end of next week or begin of the following.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 30, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> 13 mowers all got oil changes, spark plugs and power washed. Trailers loaded and ready. Probably start mowing end of next week or begin of the following.


It's that time of year again!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 30, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> It's that time of year again!


 
It sure doesn't feel like it yet.

But the Pirates won in Detroit today 13-10 so there must be hope.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 30, 2018)

420God said:


> Kinda crazy how good of climbers snappers are. They're a nuisance up here because they get into fish farms. I still help them across the road when I see them.
> View attachment 4113223


That’s nice of u. U r a real animal kind of guy. Those are frightening creatures! 


420God said:


> I found it sunbathing in the road. I grabbed it by the tail as it was slithering away then grabbed it by the back of the head. It wasnt poisonous but they still have teeth.


Lol that’s funny!! I didn’t even realize there was a deer that picture before.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 30, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Sorry to hear neo.. shingles are no joke.. she's definitely going to need your help..


Sorry. I hope she gets better fast! My husband had them. Lots of rest and heavy meds. Best of luck with a speedy recovery.


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 30, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Sorry. I hope she gets better fast! My husband had them. Lots of rest and heavy meds. Best of luck with a speedy recovery.


Neo's women.. not mine.. either way thank you..


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 30, 2018)

Endless errands and chores today. I'm still doing laundry and hopefully I can finally put the new water pump in the car tomorrow without getting called in to work or to help a family member or friend or something. I've had this damn water pump for nearly a month and never got a chance to put it in yet. I'm going to do the rear brakes too if everything goes well.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 30, 2018)

Took the little one to the mall to hunt Easter eggs so the wifey could rest. It was not as terrible as I thought it would be. A melting pot of milfs.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 30, 2018)

I had a very very good phone interview today. It sounds very cool and I told her how much I needed to hire me 0n and she was down with it. I might be moving to L A. I’m pretty excited.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 30, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I had a very very good phone interview today. It sounds very cool and I told her how much I needed to hire me 0n and she was down with it. I might be moving to L A. I’m pretty excited.


LA as in Los Angeles?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 30, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> It's that time of year again!


Just about. We've had the rain but it's still pretty cool yet. A few warm days and it's gonna explode.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 30, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LA as in Los Angeles?


Yeah, L a , home of the body bag.did u ever get a new car? What u get?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 30, 2018)

Proud of epic dump today .... At least 5 pounds !


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 30, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah, L a , home of the body bag.did u ever get a new car? What u get?


Sure did, got a 2018 Honda Civic same ole same ole LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 30, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Just about. We've had the rain but it's still pretty cool yet. A few warm days and it's gonna explode.


My blue car is yellow from all the pollen that's been dumped the last week or so.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 30, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> My blue car is yellow from all the pollen that's been dumped the last week or so.


You mean it's green now?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 30, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> You mean it's green now?


LOL


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Mar 31, 2018)

been a very long night. lots to do this week end


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Fubard (Mar 31, 2018)

Budzbuddha said:


> Proud of epic dump today .... At least 5 pounds !


What's that in Courics?

Went up to local bakery earlier and, thanks to the famously perfectly flat and smooth sidewalks here in Belgium, almost didn't make it back even though we're only talking 100 yards or so. Add in SWMBO deciding to tweak a tendon or ligament in her ankle, with the whining that goes along with that, alongside a lack of herbal medication, it has been decided that the rest of the day is to be spent on the couch off my face on painkillers and valium, with the mandatory bucket of coffee.

Life goes on, but it may be a bit blurry today...


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Stillbuzzin (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## neosapien (Mar 31, 2018)

It's my wife's birthday today. So far I've accomplished sleeping in and missing the opportunity to take the little one to an Easter egg hunt at a megachurch. My lawyer advises me not to answer the question as to whether I purposefully forgot to set my alarm. He did say it is permitted to express my worry of spontaneously combusting in their parking lot.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 31, 2018)

neosapien said:


> It's my wife's birthday today. So far I've accomplished sleeping in and missing the opportunity to take the little one to an Easter egg hunt at a megachurch. My lawyer advises me not to answer the question as to whether I purposefully forgot to set my alarm. He did say it is permitted to express my worry of spontaneously combusting in their parking lot.


I thought it was your great concern over her health that made you stay close to home to care for her!


----------



## neosapien (Mar 31, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I thought it was your great concern over her health that made you stay close to home to care for her!


Can you be my new lawyer?


----------



## srh88 (Mar 31, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Can you be my new lawyer?


@Finshaggy


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 31, 2018)

srh88 said:


> @Finshaggy


LOL


----------



## lokie (Mar 31, 2018)

neosapien said:


> It's my wife's birthday today. So far I've accomplished sleeping in and missing the opportunity to take the little one to an Easter egg hunt at a megachurch. My lawyer advises me not to answer the question as to whether I purposefully forgot to set my alarm. He did say it is permitted to express my worry of spontaneously combusting in their parking lot.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Mar 31, 2018)

srh88 said:


> @Finshaggy




Please say Chinslappy is not back on this site.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 31, 2018)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Please say Chinslappy is not back on this site.


Im sure he will be when his mom gives him the wifi password


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 31, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Im sure he will be when his mom gives him the wifi password


Why do I always think of beetlejuice when he's mentioned?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 31, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Why do I always think of beetlejuice when he's mentioned?


I mentioned that once, he ended up using it for his signature. 
I'm still waiting for his hippie slapper dank dank strains
SH420


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 31, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> I mentioned that once, he ended up using it for his signature.
> I'm still waiting for his hippie slapper dank dank strains
> SH420


Yeah the lightning bug DNA and sperm infused dank beans... Lol..


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 31, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> I mentioned that once, he ended up using it for his signature.
> I'm still waiting for his hippie slapper dank dank strains
> SH420


 That's right! I forgot about that.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 31, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> I mentioned that once, he ended up using it for his signature.
> I'm still waiting for his hippie slapper dank dank strains
> SH420


Lol.

I busted his balls for a while. Stupid ass thinks taking a plea deal for a deferment is the same as winning the case.

He just never really realized his ignorance nor do insults really effect him. 

I just come to the conclusion that he was missing a few screws or something.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 31, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Lol.
> 
> I busted his balls for a while. Stupid ass thinks taking a plea deal for a deferment is the same as winning the case.
> 
> ...


Wha? ?
You mean "watering" with milk, isn't genius? 

The only thing he actually got right was bitcoin, and he made that so fucking complicated. You know he's rich, right? Google pennies and all.

SH420


----------



## Fubard (Apr 1, 2018)

Today's accomplishment?

Woke up, not too much pain by my standards and found I could still walk. That's good enough for me.

After aborting the solo cup comp and recovering a bit, I decided to drop another seed, a boring Northern Lights auto and she broke ground last Sunday and I'm happy with how she's gone in a week (see pic).

In a way I'm glad I had to pull out of the comp, because a certain idiot didn't look at the NPK of the compost he bought and, well, it was a bit hot so when Snow White got transplanted into a bigger pot she suffered like hell from nute burn. Luckily a local DIY place across the street were doing deals on various bags of compost so, after some serious checking of labels, a decent "bio" compost was bought (well, when I say "bought" I mean "acquired" as it cost me nothing thanks to good old Belgian ecocheques, 3x40l bags that the missus dragged home on a sack barrow I had for work), she got transplanted again and is slowly recovering. Still looks like crap, but she's laying down new roots now so no real growth is expected for a while but what is there has perked up and is praying to the light so I'm glad I didn't lose her. As far as I'm concerned she can stay in veg for the next two months whilst NL gets all the attention because she's going to need some serious recovery time.

So things are looking up, even after yet another stupid bloody fuckup by this idiot. But, hey ho, you don't learn without fucking up, the important thing is not to make the same fuckup twice.


----------



## ANC (Apr 1, 2018)

Daddy got a new toy. My old one is more holes than grill.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2018)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4114994
> Daddy got a new toy. My old one is more holes than grill.


 The good ones are mostly holes, no?


----------



## Fubard (Apr 1, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> The good ones are mostly holes, no?


You need something to hold the holes together though


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2018)

Some folks have to be "holier than thou"


----------



## dstroy (Apr 1, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Why do I always think of beetlejuice when he's mentioned?


Cause he’s crusty and strange?


----------



## ANC (Apr 1, 2018)

Fubard said:


> You need something to hold the holes together though





cannabineer said:


> Some folks have to be "holier than thou"


Yes, but you don't want the meat to run away.

I used some Porterhouse steak to welcome it home. Meat nearly fell apart after the marinade.


----------



## lokie (Apr 1, 2018)

^^^
Looks delicious but something is missing.


----------



## ANC (Apr 1, 2018)

You mean salads? We weren't in the mood. The mushroom sauce was the closest thing.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 1, 2018)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4114994
> Daddy got a new toy. My old one is more holes than grill.


It looks like a basket, is it? I would love to see the fire box that sits on.


ANC said:


> View attachment 4115169
> Yes, but you don't want the meat to run away.
> 
> I used some Porterhouse steak to welcome it home. Meat nearly fell apart after the marinade.


The potatoes are superfluous but that steak, OH MY that steak.


----------



## Fubard (Apr 1, 2018)

The missus is not happy with me. I woke up, rolled over and let rip the sort of fart that rattled the window, woke her up and made the cats run for their lives. Fecking toxic too, it's still lingering in the bedroom even with window open.

So she's pissed at me and I'm proud of the tone and quality of that double knacker-clanger nostril burner.

Normal service has been resumed...


----------



## Potmetal (Apr 2, 2018)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4115169
> Yes, but you don't want the meat to run away.
> 
> I used some Porterhouse steak to welcome it home. Meat nearly fell apart after the marinade.


Needs more monkey gland sauce


----------



## ANC (Apr 2, 2018)

Not a big fan of monkey ass sauce


----------



## Potmetal (Apr 2, 2018)

ANC said:


> Not a big fan of monkey ass sauce


Never even knew the stuff existed until I visited Africa. The stuff was on every menu I seen. I never built up the requisite gumption to test drive it tho. The name itself precludes any discussion or attempts at trying it.


----------



## ANC (Apr 2, 2018)

Exactly, like what fucking gland produces that ungodly concoction.?
We even have a pizza chain that uses it as the base sauce... extremely shit.


----------



## ANC (Apr 2, 2018)

Was a busy day, transplanted the next round's clones up to their second last bag.
Did a superglue and bicarb fix on a broken fan blade.
Now combining the speed of an induction plate with the speed of a pressure cooker. Stew will be done in 10 minutes.
Time for coffee and some joints.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 2, 2018)

ANC said:


> Exactly, like what fucking gland produces that ungodly concoction.?
> We even have a pizza chain that uses it as the base sauce... extremely shit.


*Monkey gland sauce*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
*Monkey gland sauce* is a restaurant item in South Africa. The tangy sauce is prepared in several manners, and may include a blend of fruit[1] and spices.[1] It is typically served with meats,[2] such as steak,[3] hamburgers, pork ribs or chicken. Several popular South African fast food chains serve a Monkey gland Burger.

Despite the name, the sauce does not involve monkeys in any way.[4] Instead, it is made up of chopped onion, garlic and ginger, with a combination of chutney, soy sauce, mustard, worcestershire sauce, ketchup, and wine. At the time the sauce was developed, there was a lot of speculation in the popular medical press regarding the use of monkey glands as a means of keeping young due to the pseudoscience of Russian quack doctor Serge Voronoff.


----------



## ANC (Apr 2, 2018)

think sweet and sour sauce... it is similar.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 2, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> *Monkey gland sauce*
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> *Monkey gland sauce* is a restaurant item in South Africa. The tangy sauce is prepared in several manners, and may include a blend of fruit[1] and spices.[1] It is typically served with meats,[2] such as steak,[3] hamburgers, pork ribs or chicken. Several popular South African fast food chains serve a Monkey gland Burger.
> 
> Despite the name, the sauce does not involve monkeys in any way.[4] Instead, it is made up of chopped onion, garlic and ginger, with a combination of chutney, soy sauce, mustard, worcestershire sauce, ketchup, and wine. At the time the sauce was developed, there was a lot of speculation in the popular medical press regarding the use of monkey glands as a means of keeping young due to the pseudoscience of Russian quack doctor Serge Voronoff.


Would you eat that?


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 2, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Would you eat that?


I'm leery of it, it sounds too sweet and complicated. I like the taste of flesh and this could drown it out. I'll pass


----------



## ANC (Apr 2, 2018)

There is nothing subtle to it. I have on very rare occasions tasted edible versions.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 2, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm leery of it, it sounds too sweet and complicated. I like the taste of flesh and this could drown it out. I'll pass


Yeah idk either man. Monkey sauce


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 2, 2018)

I made some monkey butter last year that's great on an English muffin.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 2, 2018)

Monkey special sauce.....



I seen some baboons whipping some up at the zoo.


----------



## lokie (Apr 2, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Monkey special sauce.....
> 
> 
> 
> I seen some baboons whipping some up at the zoo.


Spanking the monkey results in goo.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 3, 2018)

Into work two hours early waiting on a lamination to set off and plaster to set up on an elbow disartic...decided to praise the politics section I'm trying to dodge the racist pewpewpew but I just realized that they don't actually even talk about the topic posed...they even avoid talking about it. Its more of just baiting people then trying to insult them


----------



## ANC (Apr 3, 2018)

Hah, the lights are on so I got to fit my fan blades back to the fan... It seems quieter and better balanced than before I broke and repaired it.


----------



## Fubard (Apr 3, 2018)

ANC said:


> Hah, the lights are on so I got to fit my fan blades back to the fan... It seems quieter and better balanced than before I broke and repaired it.


You probably managed to swap two blades which put it into balance, or the repair has added enough weight on one blade to sort out the balance.

That's what we call "luck"


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 3, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Into work two hours early waiting on a lamination to set off and plaster to set up on an elbow disartic...decided to praise the politics section I'm trying to dodge the racist pewpewpew but I just realized that they don't actually even talk about the topic posed...they even avoid talking about it. Its more of just baiting people then trying to insult them


I enjoy having a sounding board to voice my opinion whether it's heard or not. It's healthier then containing it.
Rollitup could be considered as a public service to the health of the nation.


----------



## ANC (Apr 3, 2018)

No, it is a one piece fan blade thing, I just broke one blade into 4 pieces and put it back together again using superglue and bicarb.
Just tape it into position on the back. apply a thin bead of superglue over the crack so it wicks in, pour bicarb over. Let it stand a few seconds and blow off the excess.
Top up any spots that looks like it didn't get good penetration with more superglue and apply a bit more bicarb to make it set and harden.


----------



## Fubard (Apr 3, 2018)

ANC said:


> No, it is a one piece fan blade thing, I just broke one blade into 4 pieces and put it back together again using superglue and bicarb.
> Just tape it into position on the back. apply a thin bead of superglue over the crack so it wicks in, pour bicarb over. Let it stand a few seconds and blow off the excess.
> Top up any spots that looks like it didn't get good penetration with more superglue and apply a bit more bicarb to make it set and harden.


That little bit extra weight, likely less than half a gram, made all the difference.


----------



## ANC (Apr 3, 2018)

I'd throw it away if it wasn't so old.
It still has a proper motor in there so strong the blades will take your fingers off at low speed.


----------



## Fubard (Apr 3, 2018)

I know what you mean, getting quality ain't easy any more.


----------



## Fubard (Apr 3, 2018)

Oh, today's accomplishment. Not going into full Tourettes mode after waking up at 3am with the sort of pain running down both legs that makes a kick in the bollocks seem pleasant.


----------



## ANC (Apr 3, 2018)

Went to fetch 32 feet of alu channel for more LED lights YEAH baby, was special order.
Was even cheaper than when I got the same shit from another branch of the same chain.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 3, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> I enjoy having a sounding board to voice my opinion whether it's heard or not. It's healthier then containing it.
> Rollitup could be considered as a public service to the health of the nation.


I hear ya I put an opinion out there in response to a source posted by another member but obviously when I merely stated what the source was..it wasn't factual or logical. I then posted the rest of the source which dispelled the plight they where trying to achieve..but obviously they didn't get anywhere near that. I will admit its kinda fun though! I was worried it wouldn't be because I have litteraly zero idea what's going on in the political sphere. But it turns out that's not even what politics is about, its more like shit talking and breaking the Tors of riu and not getting in trouble

Pinworm and bob should return and just live forever in politics you can do anything in there no problems


----------



## ANC (Apr 3, 2018)

Politics for the people is all about finding enough support to break current rules. Always has been always will be.
Politics for a politician is all about paying enough lip service to get people to leave you alone to set up ways to enrich yourself.


----------



## Fubard (Apr 3, 2018)

As the legendary Billy Connolly once said, anyone who expresses the desire to be a politician should be barred from the job for life.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 3, 2018)

I got some Man Gland Sauce if anyone is interested.


----------



## Fubard (Apr 3, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I got some Man Gland Sauce if anyone is interested.


As good as this stuff claimed to be?


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 3, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I got some Man Gland Sauce if anyone is interested.


----------



## ANC (Apr 3, 2018)

Lets turn our minds to prettier things
Sunset from Table mountain.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 3, 2018)

ANC said:


> Lets turn our minds to prettier things
> Sunset from Table mountain.


 that's dopee
Have you been? Where is it?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 3, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> I hear ya I put an opinion out there in response to a source posted by another member but obviously when I merely stated what the source was..it wasn't factual or logical. I then posted the rest of the source which dispelled the plight they where trying to achieve..but obviously they didn't get anywhere near that. I will admit its kinda fun though! I was worried it wouldn't be because I have litteraly zero idea what's going on in the political sphere. But it turns out that's not even what politics is about, its more like shit talking and breaking the Tors of riu and not getting in trouble
> 
> Pinworm and bob should return and just live forever in politics you can do anything in there no problems


I occasionally post there to say hello to my favorite Atheist agnostic reconstructionist humanist incontinent self-applied honorary Jew.  We're buddies. That section has a weird glitch tho because my posts usually disappear within a couple of minutes.


----------



## ANC (Apr 3, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> that's dopee
> Have you been? Where is it?



If you go into Cape Town you can drive up to the base of the mountain and take the cable car there.
If you follow the wires down you will see the parked cars and the cable car station.

The little bit of harbour that you can see is where the Dutch landed at the cape. That whole piece was beach and you could see it looking out the door of the Castle, which is just off picture. They actually painted a mural there to show how it would have looked.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 3, 2018)

ANC said:


> If you go in to Cape Town you can drive up to the base of the mountain and take the cable car there.
> If you follow the wires down you will see the parked cars and the cable car station.
> 
> The little bit of harbour that you can see is where the Dutch landed at the cape. That whole piece was beach and you could see it looking out the door of the Castle, which is just off picture. They actually pained a mural there to show how it would have looked.


Is that Homer Simpson in the window of the cable car?


----------



## Potmetal (Apr 3, 2018)

ANC said:


> Lets turn our minds to prettier things
> Sunset from Table mountain.


One of the most amazing places that I've ever had the pleasure of visiting. Capetown has the best steaks I've had in my life.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 3, 2018)

ANC said:


> If you go into Cape Town you can drive up to the base of the mountain and take the cable car there.
> If you follow the wires down you will see the parked cars and the cable car station.
> 
> The little bit of harbour that you can see is where the Dutch landed at the cape. That whole piece was beach and you could see it looking out the door of the Castle, which is just off picture. They actually painted a mural there to show how it would have looked.


There's an arsonist afoot there; have they caught him?


----------



## ANC (Apr 3, 2018)

YES THEY CAUGHT THE FUCKER TODAY

https://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/News/firefighters-contain-table-mountain-fires-20180403


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 3, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> I occasionally post there to say hello to my favorite Atheist agnostic reconstructionist humanist incontinent self-applied honorary Jew. We're buddies. That section has a weird glitch tho because my posts usually disappear within a couple of minutes.


Because your "buddy" has "connections". (no, not me) 

Pro-tip, don't win an argument or bets with him or . . .


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 3, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Because your "buddy" has "connections". (no, not me)
> 
> Pro-tip, don't win an argument or bets with him or . . .
> View attachment 4116189


I can't believe that someone with a bias would delete my posts (and my signature). It must be a site malfunction.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 3, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> I can't believe that someone with a bias would delete my posts (and my signature). It must be a site malfunction.


I'm sure that's what it is.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 3, 2018)

Probably about time to make another Neo-for-mod thread. 

If you, my constituents, vote for me, I solemnly swear to uphold a fair and just system. And I swear I will not be just another cog in the machine. No no. I will get results. And they will be great. I'll get the job done. And nudes. And not rip this place apart doing it. Again. #2018


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 3, 2018)

the establishment is against you. you might allow someone to win an argument against buck.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 3, 2018)

ANC said:


> YES THEY CAUGHT THE FUCKER TODAY
> 
> https://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/News/firefighters-contain-table-mountain-fires-20180403


Will he get a "Jo-burg necklace"?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 3, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> I occasionally post there to say hello to my favorite Atheist agnostic reconstructionist humanist incontinent self-applied honorary Jew. We're buddies. *That section has a weird glitch tho because my posts usually disappear within a couple of minutes*.


His parents are still cleaning up after him. 

(This post will self destruct in 3... 2... 1... )


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 3, 2018)

It is a good day.
Replaced seat cover.
  Found the correct tool for disconnecting the seat heater electrical connection.
  

Failed the final electrical inspection on kitchen remodel cause no arc fault. Fucking told me they had to do that," that's why it's so expensive, we have to bring you to code". Fuck you electrical contractor, you were fired cause you tried to charge a pot head who builds his own led lights for a driver that dosent exist, fuck you general contractor, you were fired cause you don't know what end of a tape measure to use, same for you mechanical contractor. I fix your fuck ups, I patch my ceiling when you can't find material to match. 

It is a good day, tomorrow I fix the arc fault issue, now it's bowl30.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 3, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> It is a good day.
> Replaced seat cover.
> View attachment 4116240 View attachment 4116241 Found the correct tool for disconnecting the seat heater electrical connection.
> View attachment 4116235 View attachment 4116236
> ...


I feel your pain, incompetence bothers me greatly.


----------



## dangledo (Apr 4, 2018)

Realized this morning that it's been a decade since I've signed up here. Not a damn thing has changed. Except negative rep. Bring that shit back I say. 

Been busy getting ready for the start of the season with mulch and cleanups. Trying to get a lil fishing in before the chaos. 

Went to launch the other day and she turned over just fine. Minute later it just died. Tried to start again and nothing.

Figured it was a ground issue and after tinkering around a bit she still wouldn't budge. Loaded up pissed off and went home. It was indeed a ground from the Bluetooth I installed over the winter .

Fucking mice chewed it up real good like under a panel I couldn't get to. All worked out and gonna take the crappy crappie out this weekend. 25hp Max on my crappie spot so I ordered a sticker to replace the 50hp. I was eyeballed last year but they seemed non the wiser and just kept on. I feel it's a matter of time before they check me out. I'll just play dumb and say it came like that from auction.

I'm ready though. Supposed to be 65 on Saturday. Just pushed couple inches of snow on Easter. What fucky weather so far. Hopefully it stays nice this weekend.


----------



## dstroy (Apr 4, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I feel your pain, incompetence bothers me greatly.


lol the thing that used to get me the most is when someone would tighten a bolt so much that the head would snap... fuck a torque wrench right?


----------



## 420God (Apr 4, 2018)

We've had 16 inches of snow fall over the last 3 days. It was all gone just before that. 

I'll be spending the day digging the farm out. Weather got cold again so this ain't melting any time soon.


----------



## BuzzyGuzzy (Apr 4, 2018)

I finish our operation mind map that need to present tomorrow. Good luck to me!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 4, 2018)

dstroy said:


> lol the thing that used to get me the most is when someone would tighten a bolt so much that the head would snap... fuck a torque wrench right?


 My buddy tightens everything like that, I've had to use pliers to get a bottle of soda open a few times because he's cranked the cap down on it. I only beak stuff when it's coming out because it's usually rusted solid, fucking New England winters and chemical de-icers. I pretty much only torque wheels, otherwise I have a fairly well calibrated arm. Big stuff just gets hammered in with an impact gun.


----------



## dstroy (Apr 4, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> My buddy tightens everything like that, I've had to use pliers to get a bottle of soda open a few times because he's cranked the cap down on it. I only beak stuff when it's coming out because it's usually rusted solid, fucking New England winters and chemical de-icers. I pretty much only torque wheels, otherwise I have a fairly well calibrated arm. Big stuff just gets hammered in with an impact gun.


Yeah I hate that. I spray the underside of both cars and inside the wheel wells every year with a paraffin wax anti corrosion compound that dries hard so dirt doesn’t stick to it. Same thing I used to use when I was on a ship to stop things from rusting that didn’t need to be taken apart often. I use corrosionx on things that get serviced often. Only had to break out the torch once this year.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 4, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Yeah I hate that. I spray the underside of both cars and inside the wheel wells every year with a paraffin wax anti corrosion compound that dries hard so dirt doesn’t stick to it. Same thing I used to use when I was on a ship to stop things from rusting that didn’t need to be taken apart often. I use corrosionx on things that get serviced often. Only had to break out the torch once this year.


I was going to buy Fluid Film years ago, which is a lanolin product, then I found out about old tranny fluid, it neutralizes and prevents rust and leaves an oily coating. Put a rusty bolt in tranny fluid and it'll turn black in a couple days. I have a few gallons, so I'm using that. Thin it with a solvent before spraying so it wicks into small areas. Only real issue is it needs to be pressure washed every couple years cause it will grab and hold dirt.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 4, 2018)

Going to be working on the truck today folks, get ready for some questions. Throwing emmisions related dtc. Will get some trouble shooting done this morning, but I'm gonna need help on this one.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 4, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Going to be working on the truck today folks, get ready for some questions. Throwing emmisions related dtc. Will get some trouble shooting done this morning, but I'm gonna need help on this one.


@mr sunshine is our resident mechanic


----------



## neosapien (Apr 4, 2018)

Windy as fuck here today. Trees down and roads closed kind of wind. Thinking I need to collect my garbage cans from about the yard.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 4, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Realized this morning that it's been a decade since I've signed up here. Not a damn thing has changed. Except negative rep. Bring that shit back I say.
> 
> Been busy getting ready for the start of the season with mulch and cleanups. Trying to get a lil fishing in before the chaos.
> 
> ...


Crappy are killing it here, big slabs up in the river after a rain.


----------



## dangledo (Apr 4, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Crappy are killing it here, big slabs up in the river after a rain.


Had to cancel a trip to Mississippi because all the damn rain that hit them. Supposed to be some good fishing down there I hear

Its still a bit chilly here so I'm guessing there won't be a lot of action. Just gotta get out there. This shitty weather is killing me. Cold water taste the best so even a dozen would make me happy.


----------



## ANC (Apr 4, 2018)

ATF is a fucking miracle substance... great soap too if you get your driveway full of oil.
Mix 50/50 with acetone and you will get an unbeatable substance to remove rusted stuff.
It works orders of magnitude better than most things made for the job.

Dropped daughter off at grandma's so I got to visit the grow shop there and get all the shit I needed to do a hydro run.

Got 2 new 320W drivers loaded in my shopping cart, just making sure I don't forget anything else I might need. I'll have 1kW of Samsung strips in action by next week.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 4, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Windy as fuck here today. Trees down and roads closed kind of wind. Thinking I need to collect my garbage cans from about the yard.


 

Uh huh.



Lightning was fun last night except the thunder made me shake the phone.

Chunks of trees everywhere and power trucks are out in full force.


----------



## ANC (Apr 4, 2018)

It is supposed to be autumn, but it was a nice sunny day here.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 4, 2018)

My motor builder got back to me...to put the power into my engine I wanted too I needed to make sure it was 100% it was about 3%..it would cost 6-7k just to get it reliable. So last night I drove 4 hours out after a 13hr work day and grabbed a new stock base to throw the powers at... I gently caressed it with my genitals in traffic all moaning. Its bring your engine to work day


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 4, 2018)

More trimming. I just scraped about a half gram of hash off my fingers and they're still sticky as fuck. I can literally stick my bowl to my finger tips and have it hang upside down for quite a while before it falls off. Guess I won't be fapping anytime soon.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 4, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> More trimming. I just scraped about a half gram of hash off my fingers and they're still sticky as fuck. I can literally stick my bowl to my finger tips and have it hang upside down for quite a while before it falls off. Guess I won't be fapping anytime soon.


like the tune, but it's about 3 minutes too long


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 4, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Going to be working on the truck today folks, get ready for some questions. Throwing emmisions related dtc. Will get some trouble shooting done this morning, but I'm gonna need help on this one.


Code P1441
Tapped the evap purge solinoid with a screwdriver, jiggled the wires and drove around a bit after clearing code. Hasn't returned yet....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 4, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Code P1441
> Tapped the evap purge solinoid with a screwdriver, jiggled the wires and drove around a bit after clearing code. Hasn't returned yet....


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 4, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Tapped ... jiggled...


Two of the technician/mechanic's best moves


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 4, 2018)

Dab darts
 




@cannabineer 
@thump easy


----------



## lokie (Apr 4, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Dab darts
> View attachment 4116912
> 
> 
> ...


Now we know where you've been for the last month.

Mainlining dabs is a bold move? A bit extreme but bold just the same.

j/k

So how does that work? just squirt some on a nail, kind of like using a caulk gun?


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 4, 2018)

lokie said:


> Now we know where you've been for the last month.
> 
> Mainlining dabs is a bold move? A bit extreme but bold just the same.
> 
> ...


You push some out and dab, the syringe is glass, or push some out and put it on a tool first then dab  pretty slick


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 4, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> You push some out and dab, the syringe is glass, or push some out and put it on a tool first then dab  pretty slick


whose tool, lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Apr 4, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Dab darts
> View attachment 4116912
> 
> 
> ...


Just out of curiosity, how many buds must be sacrificed to get 200+ ml?

I'm pretty sure I'm going to have to mix up additional batches of organic soil
if I want to achieve that. It may even force me to buy another cfl too.

It's after harvest that concerns me. I envision something like this


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 4, 2018)

lokie said:


> Just out of curiosity, how many buds must be sacrificed to get 200+ ml?
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm going to have to mix up additional batches of organic soil
> if I want to achieve that. It may even force me to buy another cfl too.
> ...


That’s a toughy.

One example would be from making this distallate from rosin. I’ve been getting a little bit more than 50% yield, but lets just say 50.

So if say i get 20% yield rosin from 10g of flower(i only squish untrimmed smalls when squishing flower), that would be 2g of rosin which would turn into 1g of distillate.

So about 10%

Oh, and 1ml = about 1 gram


----------



## lokie (Apr 4, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> That’s a toughy.
> 
> One example would be from making this distallate from rosin. I’ve been getting a little bit more than 50% yield, but lets just say 50.
> 
> ...









abouta pound.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 4, 2018)

lokie said:


> abouta pound.


Exactly!


----------



## Fubard (Apr 5, 2018)

Managed to score some decent Super Silver Haze the other day, now in second day of not having to take any form of pharmaceutical for pain relief, mobility better with pain levels confined to "Don't even THINK about making a stupid movement" levels.

It's ridiculous that I am denied legal access to such a known painkiller which has clear benefits to persons such as myself.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 5, 2018)

damn, harry dean was 91 when he passed last year.........fuck that makes me feel old


----------



## ANC (Apr 5, 2018)

Got new front shocks and mounts on the car, scored some weed, took the old lady for a walk around the shops in the area, helped her pay for a somewhat pricey top that caught her eye.
Went to one of the lower cost grocery chains we normally avoid and bought a shitload of munchies. Came home, made a really good pizza. And now I'm going to smoke some of my new bag full of seeded swazi with a cup of coffee. Forgot to order the dehumidifier though. I guess I can sort it out tomorrow, but we need to go for new ID's tomorrow and it can be a trying experience at home affairs. I actually enjoyed having her around the house this week. It is much better than when your arse is broke and you are stuck at home.


----------



## Fubard (Apr 5, 2018)

Renewing ID card is s streamlined affair, hand over "old" id card and new photo to town hall, sign paperwork, pay "appropriate fee", wait two weeks, go back to town hall to activate new card.

However, my next renewal is around the time of Brexit so I'll likely have to pay an extra "appropriate fee" for a card that says I'm allowed to cross borders they're not controlling anyway so wouldn't know if I'd crossed borders. There's logic there somewhere, and an "appropriate fee".


----------



## ANC (Apr 5, 2018)

Jesus no, getting to the counter here can take you hours these days.


----------



## Fubard (Apr 5, 2018)

The one that stunned me was renewing my UK passport. Gone are the days of going down to the Embassy in Brussels, you download a form and fill it in, pay "appropriate fee", send with old passport and new photos and put your faith in civil serpents.

Stone me sideways, application processed and new passport at my door here in 2 weeks without "fast processing". Shocked me good and proper that did.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 5, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> My motor builder got back to me...to put the power into my engine I wanted too I needed to make sure it was 100% it was about 3%..it would cost 6-7k just to get it reliable. So last night I drove 4 hours out after a 13hr work day and grabbed a new stock base to throw the powers at... I gently caressed it with my genitals in traffic all moaning. Its bring your engine to work day
> View attachment 4116658


What's up with the mask? Robbing banks or gas stations on the side?




Joke.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 5, 2018)

ANC said:


> Jesus no, getting to the counter here can take you hours these days.


That sucks. It takes me about ten minutes from the time I walk in the door to get a new dl. They print it out in the spot here.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 5, 2018)

same here, don't know if you ever have to re-test for a drivers license here as long as you don't let it expire. the pic on mine is 10 years old now


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 5, 2018)

I had a learning experience with marigolds. 
 
Turns out, they don't like snow. 

I may have a lone survivor but it could go either way... (far right, middle)


----------



## neosapien (Apr 5, 2018)

Just pondering life in my pillow fort.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 5, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Just pondering life in my pillow fort.
> 
> View attachment 4117335


Is that a rorschach test?

OK, I see a rabbit under the left front wheel of a 1999 Chevy Lumina that is tilted on a car rack


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 5, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Managed to score some decent Super Silver Haze the other day, now in second day of not having to take any form of pharmaceutical for pain relief, mobility better with pain levels confined to "Don't even THINK about making a stupid movement" levels.
> 
> It's ridiculous that I am denied legal access to such a known painkiller which has clear benefits to persons such as myself.


About 2 grams of SSH by bear via Inda. Best SSH I've had, it's rocket fuel.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 5, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Just pondering life in my pillow fort.
> 
> View attachment 4117335


LOL read that as pillow fart!


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 5, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Is that a rorschach test?
> 
> OK, I see a rabbit under the left front wheel of a 1999 Chevy Lumina that is tilted on a car rack


 Chevy Lumina doesn't have such a poufy underbody ... maybe a Sebring JS


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 5, 2018)

My mom's house is now completely empty except for a washrag and a glass


----------



## neosapien (Apr 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> About 2 grams of SSH by bear via Inda. Best SSH I've had, it's rocket fuel.
> View attachment 4117387


At first glance that looked like a frosty beer.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 5, 2018)

neosapien said:


> At first glance that looked like a frosty beer.


Right! I took another look. Now I want a frosty beer, damn


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 5, 2018)

neosapien said:


> At first glance that looked like a frosty beer.


~aboutapint~


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 5, 2018)

neosapien said:


> At first glance that looked like a frosty beer.


I know right. I’m on my phone so I hadn’t scrolled down far enough,only saw top half of pic. I thought, damn 2g in a beer..


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 5, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I know right. I’m on my phone so I hadn’t scrolled down far enough,only saw top half of pic. I thought, damn 2g in a beer..


 Indica Pale Ale


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 5, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Indica Pale Ale


Yes please


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 5, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Yes please


I had this the other day ... not overly hoppy but with that "fresh unfiltered" thing going on ... nice


----------



## ANC (Apr 6, 2018)

Despite arriving early at home affairs, the queue was already snaking around the block, so we said, fuck that and went to have coffee and breakfast. also got RAM for my PC, but it doesn't seem to work. Oh I also got a plastic extention bag thing to tie to the downspout from the gutter and use it to channel water to the pool. We had a nice rain shower again last night.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 6, 2018)

Poppin' some beans tonight, it's been a while. I'm retiring my great Heavy Duty Fruity pheno - although she is a great producer and frosty dank, hardly anyone ever ordered her and she just kept piling up. I've been having to sell her as mids for $200 an ounce. I've also made the determination that I can't keep growing DJ Short's Blueberry commercially any longer. It's the best and prettiest weed I've smoked, but she just doesn't produce enough. I'll keep one mom just for me. So, 2 ladies are leaving the stable of four, and in their place I'm choosing Strawberry Cheesecake and C99 (thinking of you, @curious2garden, I remember you having a killer pheno). Soaked the seeds overnight, and just put 'em in cups of perlite. I ordered these from Southern Oregon Seeds, my first time using them. I usually order from James Bean Co., another excellent Stateside bank, but they only have 3 feminized choices out of hundreds. Not sure why. I just don't have the space to pop a lot of regular seeds and weed out (pun intended) all the males. I also bought Durban seeds, but I'm not sure when I'll pheno-hunt through those. I've already got my hands full. Got some NYC Diesel seeds as freebies, but I'll never grow them because of my perpetual 8 weeks cycle, those take 10. I'll let you know how the beans pop, and any emerging promising phenos. The hunt is on...


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 6, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4116849


Did not work.
Need to find vacuum pump to test evap purge valve but seems like logical culprit.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 6, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Poppin' some beans tonight, it's been a while. I'm retiring my great Heavy Duty Fruity pheno - although she is a great producer and frosty dank, hardly anyone ever ordered her and she just kept piling up. I've been having to sell her as mids for $200 an ounce. I've also made the determination that I can't keep growing DJ Short's Blueberry commercially any longer. It's the best and prettiest weed I've smoked, but she just doesn't produce enough. I'll keep one mom just for me. So, 2 ladies are leaving the stable of four, and in their place I'm choosing Strawberry Cheesecake and C99 (thinking of you, @curious2garden, I remember you having a killer pheno). Soaked the seeds overnight, and just put 'em in cups of perlite. I ordered these from Southern Oregon Seeds, my first time using them. I usually order from James Bean Co., another excellent Stateside bank, but they only have 3 feminized choices out of hundreds. Not sure why. I just don't have the space to pop a lot of regular seeds and weed out (pun intended) all the males. I also bought Durban seeds, but I'm not sure when I'll pheno-hunt through those. I've already got my hands full. Got some NYC Diesel seeds as freebies, but I'll never grow them because of my perpetual 8 weeks cycle, those take 10. I'll let you know how the beans pop, and any emerging promising phenos. The hunt is on...


Yeah the C99 was really a nice high. I love starting seeds, so much potential. I look forward to hearing what you think of the C99. Who is it from? I got mine from Female Seeds and I still have some from Mosca I need to pop but this year I'm running a bunch of Bodhi's stuff Jabba's Stash is my first seed run of the year.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 6, 2018)

Most of the c99's out have to be from the same cuts. They are so similar and get the same phenos.

I think that's the way a lot of breeders are. They pay to get a cut and make seeds. A lot of times its the same stuff. Not always.

I would just assume to have the female seeds version. They have a Neville haze I haven't tried yet.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 6, 2018)

Oh. I just saw a commercial for a class action lawsuit for the zostavax shingles vaccine. 

It looks like it can actually give you shingles.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 6, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Oh. I just saw a commercial for a class action lawsuit for the zostavax shingles vaccine.
> 
> It looks like it can actually give you shingles.


People are suing because a live vaccine is live? 
http://www.merck.com/product/usa/pi_circulars/z/zostavax/zostavax_ppi.pdf


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> People are suing because a live vaccine is live?
> http://www.merck.com/product/usa/pi_circulars/z/zostavax/zostavax_ppi.pdf


I guess. What's the point if its going to give you shingles anyways?


I wonder what percentage get shingles.

https://www.fiercepharma.com/vaccines/merck-targeted-zostavax-injury-suits


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 6, 2018)

The Mrs. and I both got the shingles shot in 2016 with no ill effects.


Yet?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 6, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I guess. What's the point if its going to give you shingles anyways?
> 
> 
> I wonder what percentage get shingles.
> ...


Rarely is anything useful completely benign. That's the point of an informed consent. You get told the stats then you get to roll the dice. 

The percentage that get Shingles should be found here:
http://www.merck.com/product/usa/pi_circulars/z/zostavax/zostavax_pi2.pdf


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 6, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The Mrs. and I both got the shingles shot in 2016 with no ill effects.
> 
> 
> Yet?


I'm sure you did. I wasn't saying not to get it. Just saying I saw a commercial about it.



Lol. I just saw the little "yet" at the end.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 6, 2018)

Fml! Had to kick some bad renters out and the place is trashed.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> People are suing because a live vaccine is live?
> http://www.merck.com/product/usa/pi_circulars/z/zostavax/zostavax_ppi.pdf


That’s like the person who sued the fast food place because their coffee was hot


----------



## lokie (Apr 6, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Fml! Had to kick some bad renters out and the place is trashed.


Sorry to hear this.

Trashed because they were mean spirited, no good vandals?
Or because they were thoughtless, careless, no account pigs?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 6, 2018)

lokie said:


> Sorry to hear this.
> 
> Trashed because they were mean spirited, no good vandals?
> Or because they were thoughtless, careless, no account pigs?


Some of both. Straight up white trash that is suitable for Jerry Springer.


----------



## 420God (Apr 6, 2018)

White out weather today. Just got done taking care of animals and had hay delivered.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 6, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I guess. What's the point if its going to give you shingles anyways?
> 
> 
> I wonder what percentage get shingles.
> ...


They tell you that if you get them after Zostravax, it won't be as bad.

It doesn't sound bad (shingles) but I've known buddies who suffered (severe pain) through it and they all say get the shot. So it must be worse than the original chicken pox.


----------



## lokie (Apr 6, 2018)

My dad and sister had shingles and suffered through it.
I had it and was just a tad more than discomforted. More itchy and burning than pure pain.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 6, 2018)

My Weber performer grill cover blew away during the wind storm a couple days ago. Another $50 set back.

If the wind raised that cover off, I wonder how far it went? They're perfectly made to catch the wind like a parachute once airborne. 

I used to launch helium balloons as a kid with a postcard attached. They would come back sometimes with the area where they were found. Maybe I'll attach one to my grill cover. Searched 2 acres, nothing.


----------



## lokie (Apr 6, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4117693
> My Weber performer grill cover blew away during the wind storm a couple days ago. Another $50 set back.
> 
> If the wind raised that cover off, I wonder how far it went? They're perfectly made to catch the wind like a parachute once airborne.
> ...


The local air traffic controllers said it must have been a weather balloon we saw.


----------



## 420God (Apr 6, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4117693
> My Weber performer grill cover blew away during the wind storm a couple days ago. Another $50 set back.
> 
> If the wind raised that cover off, I wonder how far it went? They're perfectly made to catch the wind like a parachute once airborne.
> ...


I bought this one for mine. https://www.amazon.com/Classic-Accessories-55-411-011501-00-Veranda-Performer/dp/B010MTZRYC/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?ie=UTF8&qid=1523036706&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=weber+performer+grill+cover&psc=1
It has straps that go around the legs so the wind can't get it off and I think it's a bit more durable, it has better reviews than the Weber cover.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 6, 2018)

My wife has Shingles right now and said the nerve pain in her back and chest was the worse pain she has ever experienced. The pain has mostly subsided but she says the itchiness now is unbearable.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 6, 2018)

Holy shit. I want to kick the persons ass that replaced the flooring.

Cobbled up shit done the wrong way. I figure about five or six grand and a few months labor. The place was cheap. Ten grand cash bought it.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah the C99 was really a nice high. I love starting seeds, so much potential. I look forward to hearing what you think of the C99. Who is it from? I got mine from Female Seeds and I still have some from Mosca I need to pop but this year I'm running a bunch of Bodhi's stuff Jabba's Stash is my first seed run of the year.





whitebb2727 said:


> Most of the c99's out have to be from the same cuts. They are so similar and get the same phenos.
> 
> I think that's the way a lot of breeders are. They pay to get a cut and make seeds. A lot of times its the same stuff. Not always.
> 
> I would just assume to have the female seeds version. They have a Neville haze I haven't tried yet.


The C99 seeds are from Southern Oregon Seeds own brand. I think they did what whitebb2727 said and made seeds from a cut they purchased. James Bean has TONS of Bohdi's gear, btw...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 6, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Holy shit. I want to kick the persons ass that replaced the flooring.
> View attachment 4117751
> Cobbled up shit done the wrong way. I figure about five or six grand and a few months labor. The place was cheap. Ten grand cash bought it.


just hope its that room and not the whole damn house


----------



## gwheels (Apr 6, 2018)

Today I decided to get another tent so i can do 2 tents 4 x 4 with 3 plants total and 1 plant in a 3 x 1.5,


----------



## 420God (Apr 6, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Holy shit. I want to kick the persons ass that replaced the flooring.
> View attachment 4117751
> Cobbled up shit done the wrong way. I figure about five or six grand and a few months labor. The place was cheap. Ten grand cash bought it.


Damn, dude needed a board stretcher.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 6, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> just hope its that room and not the whole damn house


I got to redo most of the house. We did a couple rooms about a year ago.

No biggie. Just a pain in the ass.


420God said:


> Damn, dude needed a board stretcher.


Yea. Lol. I guess they didn't want to pay for two more foot of board.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah the C99 was really a nice high. I love starting seeds, so much potential. I look forward to hearing what you think of the C99. Who is it from? I got mine from Female Seeds and I still have some from Mosca I need to pop but this year I'm running a bunch of Bodhi's stuff Jabba's Stash is my first seed run of the year.


I had a C99 in my last run and it hermed like a dirty bitch. It started around week 5 and kept doing it until I chopped @ week 7. 
Is that normal? 

Two other strains in the same space had zero problems so I'm fairly certain environment wasn't the problem.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 6, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Holy shit. I want to kick the persons ass that replaced the flooring.
> View attachment 4117751
> Cobbled up shit done the wrong way. I figure about five or six grand and a few months labor. The place was cheap. Ten grand cash bought it.


WTF? Ten foot room and they didn't want to buy 10ft boards? So they sister 2 ft on the ends? Nice dirt. Hang lights.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 6, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I had a C99 in my last run and it hermed like a dirty bitch. It started around week 5 and kept doing it until I chopped @ week 7.
> Is that normal?
> 
> Two other strains in the same space had zero problems so I'm fairly certain environment wasn't the problem.



I ran C99 for years and never had that problem. She was always really cooperative. The problem I always encountered with her, literally every grow, was weak stems unable to support the massive colas. Looking like spiderman'z cum dungeon in my flower room with all the support ties.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 6, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I ran C99 for years and never had that problem. She was always really cooperative. The problem I always encountered with her, literally every grow, was weak stems unable to support the massive colas. Looking like spiderman'z cum dungeon in my flower room with all the support ties.


Yeah, it's weird because I've never heard growers say anything bad about C99 -- but my experience was nothing but negative. Now I've got a couple ounces of fluffy hermie larf that smells fantastic (grapefruit pheno).
I'll get a pic...


----------



## neosapien (Apr 6, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yeah, it's weird because I've never heard growers say anything bad about C99 -- but my experience was nothing but negative. Now I've got a couple ounces of fluffy hermie larf that smells fantastic (grapefruit pheno).
> I'll get a pic...


Yeah unfortunately I think everybody can get a dud now and again. That happened to me with Sour Diesel.


----------



## lokie (Apr 6, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yeah, it's weird because I've never heard growers say anything bad about C99 -- but my experience was nothing but negative. Now I've got a couple ounces of fluffy hermie larf that smells fantastic (grapefruit pheno).
> I'll get a pic...


Hermie Larf?

I don't know if I'm intrigued






or uninterested.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 6, 2018)

Spent half the day with my grandfather, he just went home from rehab the other day. He's stubborn and still isn't using his walker correctly. I'll probably be the same way if I get into my 90s, both with the bad knees and stubborn. He was saying he's looking forward to going down to dinner to see which "new girl" is at their table. Lol. Apparently one of the woman he used to sit with went to a different nursing home. Player.

Then i stopped and got a 2lb porterhouse. Mmmmmmmmeat. Waiting for it to get to room temp. Trying to figure out if i want to cook it fully in a pan, or finish it in the oven. About to go make some herb butter - Salt, pepper, garlic, rosemary, thyme, and sage sounds good. Gonna make some steak fries and roast carrot and parsnip.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 6, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> WTF? Ten foot room and they didn't want to buy 10ft boards? So they sister 2 ft on the ends? Nice dirt. Hang lights.


Lol. I thought about that. Setup a bunch of tents and run a shit load of 90 day autos or something. Take it all down then rent it back out.


----------



## jacksmuff (Apr 6, 2018)

had a heat pump installed not to long ago and have been having problems with it . guys were here to fix it today and couldn't figure it out. so they will be here tomorrow to hook me up with a new system free of charge.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 6, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yeah, it's weird because I've never heard growers say anything bad about C99 -- but my experience was nothing but negative. Now I've got a couple ounces of fluffy hermie larf that smells fantastic (grapefruit pheno).
> I'll get a pic...


Odd. I've never had a bad c99 out of multiple runs from multiple breeders.


----------



## lokie (Apr 6, 2018)

Scoped out my C99 today. It's clear and partly cloudy.
I'm gonna let em go a few more days then "OFF WITH THEIR HEADS".


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 6, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I had a C99 in my last run and it hermed like a dirty bitch. It started around week 5 and kept doing it until I chopped @ week 7.
> Is that normal?
> 
> Two other strains in the same space had zero problems so I'm fairly certain environment wasn't the problem.


Mine were rock solid. I selfed them and it took a lot of work to get them to turn LOL


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 7, 2018)

was able to work on the menu a bit.. revising the first dish and finally got a decent meal to take a picture of last night. Changed the name of the restaurant to Basketcase but these dishes are looking too kiddyish...


]then had a new idea for the restaurant name and 2 new dishes...for a more adult crowd...

The restaurant name would be ' The Rude and the Crude " restaurant, L.A.s finest.
Food for Thought.
2 dishes so far would be called...
1. I'll have the Penis you dickhead
2. I'll have the cunt you bitch.
hahah
will it be food i will eat personally or not really?


----------



## lokie (Apr 7, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> was able to work on the menu a bit.. revising the first dish and finally got a decent meal to take a picture of last night. Changed the name of the restaurant to Basketcase but these dishes are looking too kiddyish...
> 
> 
> ]then had a new idea for the restaurant name and 2 new dishes...for a more adult crowd...
> ...


I'll bite.

Foreskins for appetizers and clits for dessert?

om nom nom nom


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 7, 2018)

threw the first plant outside..see how it handles the cold.. Gorilla glue


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 7, 2018)

Rest in peace Grandma, my friend. Tell Jesus I said hello...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 7, 2018)

Sorry for your loss - it sucks bad losing a loved one.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 7, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Sorry for your loss - it sucks bad losing a loved one.


She was taken from me long, long time ago... 
Before the true insanity,Happy????


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 7, 2018)

Hey mods, 


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Sorry for your loss - it sucks bad losing a loved one.


Support button please.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 7, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> She was taken from me long, long time ago...
> Before the true insanity,Happy????
> View attachment 4118526


I'm confused but I think that's you? My mother worked in a nursing home in scheduling my whole life. The dementia ward was humbling seeing what a beautiful mind can become. If I'm reading the situation right just know she's finally made sense of it all


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 7, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> Rest in peace Grandma, my friend. Tell Jesus I said hello...
> View attachment 4118519


 awe she is so cute. have you watched Coco yet? its a beautiful story about family and grandma's.and how special they are! I think you would like it. redbox dvd


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 7, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> I'm confused but I think that's you? My mother worked in a nursing home in scheduling my whole life. The dementia ward was humbling seeing what a beautiful mind can become. If I'm reading the situation right just know she's finally made sense of it all


I watched her waste away,(from a distance) her last 8 or so years. From personal experience, physical pain is absolute bliss in comparison to mental anguish. I sure hope I don't have to wait 90 years.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 7, 2018)

Hello Reginold, long time no see! We're you been? Mexico you say!? WTF! How'd you get past Trump's wall!!!


----------



## 757growin (Apr 7, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> Hello Reginold, long time no see! We're you been? Mexico you say!? WTF! How'd you get past Trump's wall!!!
> View attachment 4118549


I'm surprised it's still profitable to ship that crap here. It's got to be super cheap. Squish some. See how much oil you can get.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 7, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> Rest in peace Grandma, my friend. Tell Jesus I said hello...
> View attachment 4118519


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 7, 2018)

757growin said:


> I'm surprised it's still profitable to ship that crap here. It's got to be super cheap. Squish some. See how much oil you can get.


That's my favorite test. Outdoor around here is embarrassing.


----------



## Fubard (Apr 8, 2018)

Another day, zero pain, etc, pills taken so far. Everyone breathing and all plants, including tomatoes on kitchen window, thriving.

Happy Lazy Sunday everyone.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 8, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> I watched her waste away,(from a distance) her last 8 or so years. From personal experience, physical pain is absolute bliss in comparison to mental anguish. I sure hope I don't have to wait 90 years.
> View attachment 4118548


It's funny because I bet she felt like she was watching you waste away, from a distance. Meth is a hell of a drug, especially for a weak minded individual like yourself.


----------



## 420God (Apr 8, 2018)

Father's 60th birthday today. Family is all coming over in a bit for BBQ. I'm still hungover from last night.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 8, 2018)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 8, 2018)

Hammered the best @ pool in my local.......


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 8, 2018)

get down with a lil funk with some Bootsy


----------



## lokie (Apr 8, 2018)

Happy Birthday dad!


----------



## Fubard (Apr 8, 2018)

What did I accomplish? I didn't fall asleep during the F1 "race" from Borerain...


----------



## Bareback (Apr 8, 2018)

Happy 60th birthday Father 420


----------



## Bareback (Apr 8, 2018)

Sawing some beautiful wood again today , I'm not 100% sure of the species , some sort of spruce I think.

Going to start some southeastern red cedar after lunch. If it's pretty I post later


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 8, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Sawing some beautiful wood again today , I'm not 100% sure of the species , some sort of spruce I think.
> 
> Going to start some southeastern red cedar after lunch. If it's pretty I post later


that last one looks like dogwood


----------



## Bareback (Apr 8, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that last one looks like dogwood


Yeah I forgot to give credit to my helper.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 8, 2018)

Here's the cedar


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 9, 2018)

Woke up to sell 3 oz., but had to drive a ways to do it. I didn't really want to go out, as it was cold and snowing. It's supposed to be in the 70s Thursday & Friday, April is freaky like that. Anyway, it was a nice way to start the week. Picked up a combo meat platter at my fav Mediterranean place with extra Tahini sauce, fucking delicious. I sat down to my to do list only to find I did almost all of it last week. That was a nice surprise. Most of my new seeds have popped, just waiting on a few more. Now it's time for an hour or so of guitar practice before I break out the fiddle. Planning on capitalizing on the upcoming nice weather by getting out to busk in a few days, need to make sure the music is polished...


----------



## InigoMontoya (Apr 9, 2018)

Before 
After demo

And now a new one

Same thing all the way around the house. Fifth fence this season. We usually do maybe two or three in a year. Bring on the hardscaping. I want to build a rock wall already.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 9, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Here's the cedar


Gorgeous. One inch thick?


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 9, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> Before View attachment 4119469View attachment 4119470
> After demo
> View attachment 4119476
> And now a now one
> ...



Lol. I'm so high that I though this was your house, and that you go through 5 fences each season. I was like, "WTF kind of shitty wood is he using to go through multiple fences each season..."


----------



## neosapien (Apr 9, 2018)

I officially started work today. On the books. Pretty wrecked actually. Apparently not having a purpose for 4 months will make muscles you didn't even know you had go into complete entropy.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 9, 2018)

Also my parents new house is finally being built and they're coming to live with us for the next 3 months starting Sunday. So you probably won't have to deal with my constant nonsense here much longer.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 9, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol. I'm so high that I though this was your house, and that you go through 5 fences each season. I was like, "WTF kind of shitty wood is he using to go through multiple fences each season..."


We're smoking the same strain.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 9, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Also my parents new house is finally being built and they're coming to live with us for the next 3 months starting Sunday. So you probably won't have to deal with my constant nonsense here much longer.


Nice timing. A lot of 16 hr days coming up?

Edit : thought it was inlaws


----------



## Bareback (Apr 9, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Gorgeous. One inch thick?


Yeah 1" 

When the customer saw the pics she immediately changed her mind on what she wants to do with it. 

So now I have to do the original project and a new one too. 

I'll be making the red cedar into a door ( interior barn style ) plus lining a walk in closet with vertical random width paneling.

The white cedar is going to be a accent wall , horizontal live edge with a large gap, the back ground will be white with a sand texture. It was supposed to be live edge siding on a out building that is currently under construction. Maybe I have enough for both or I'll be adding some shakes or repurposed roof tins. Or I'll be pouching some trees from the park lol.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 9, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Yeah 1"
> 
> When the customer saw the pics she immediately changed her mind on what she wants to do with it.
> 
> ...


Sounds awesome!
Would love to see some pics of your work.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 9, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol. I'm so high that I though this was your house, and that you go through 5 fences each season. I was like, "WTF kind of shitty wood is he using to go through multiple fences each season..."


I thought the same thing too at first. But I also thought some member here named "Bumble" wanted you to hook up with your sister. But that was @Indagrow. And, I'm not high. I have no idea if you have a sister.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 9, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Sounds awesome!
> Would love to see some pics of your work.


I meant to take some pics today when I was there, this customer is a long term customer that I have done some truly amazing creative work for.

I usually don't take pics because some of my customers are so high profile that it is simply a matter of privacy, but this customer is cool with the pics.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 9, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I meant to take some pics today when I was there, this customer is a long term customer that I have done some truly amazing creative work for.
> 
> I usually don't take pics because some of my customers are so high profile that it is simply a matter of privacy, but this customer is cool with the pics.


Very cool.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 9, 2018)

That cedar is beautiful- it must have smelled wonderful when it was cut


----------



## Bareback (Apr 9, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> That cedar is beautiful- it must have smelled wonderful when it was cut


Yeah , you can still smell it a100 yds away.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Apr 9, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Yeah , you can still smell it a100 yds away.


There is nothing quite as awesome as the smell of cutting cedar.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 9, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Yeah , you can still smell it a100 yds away.


Of that I've no doubt

you know I love a nice hunk of wood


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 9, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> I thought the same thing too at first. But I also thought some member here named "Bumble" wanted you to hook up with your sister. But that was @Indagrow. And, I'm not high. I have no idea if you have a sister.


Lol. I do have a sister, but the few times we hooked up it was just plain awkward...


----------



## Bareback (Apr 9, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Of that I've no doubt
> 
> you know I love a nice hunk of wood


I know, was kinda expecting you to comment. You should see the pear I sawed back in the fall it is some of the prettiest wood I've ever cut. Also mamosa and holly are surprisingly beautiful.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 9, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol. I do have a sister, but the few times we hooked up it was just plain awkward...


Now you're just throwing up softballs.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 9, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> There is nothing quite as awesome as the smell of cutting cedar.


It sure beats the hell out of some of the oaks I've cut, they smelt like pig shit.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 9, 2018)

Changed the oil on the winter beater tonight, the shit was like unsulfinated blackstrap molasses.

Also mounted my buddies stretched 35" truck tires with starter fluid and my 250 gal compressor. I don't know if it was all the air or all the starter fluid but we did it in an half full construction dumpster and holy fuck was that a good explosion! The best part was the dumpster was half full of old pianos thanks to the neighbor so it had a full cord twang to it that stuck around for a couple seconds after


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 9, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I know, was kinda expecting you to comment. You should see the pear I sawed back in the fall it is some of the prettiest wood I've ever cut. Also mamosa and holly are surprisingly beautiful.


Holly is really pretty

I appreciate your taste


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 10, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I meant to take some pics today when I was there, this customer is a long term customer that I have done some truly amazing creative work for.
> 
> I usually don't take pics because some of my customers are so high profile that it is simply a matter of privacy, but this customer is cool with the pics.


How do you cure the wood?
Do uou let the bols air dry or you have a kiln for after milling?


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 10, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol. I do have a sister, but the few times we hooked up it was just plain awkward...


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 10, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


>


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 10, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


>


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 10, 2018)

10 joints, 5 beers some chicken wings and paid my bills........


----------



## 420God (Apr 10, 2018)

My little girl turns 14 today.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 10, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> How do you cure the wood?
> Do uou let the bols air dry or you have a kiln for after milling?


Air dry , I wish I had a kiln , but I don't. If I get a chance to buy a semi trailer cheap I will convert it into a kiln. 

The sawmill is a hobby business I have a regular 40+ hour job and I have a construction business that I run . I actually bought the mill as a big boy toy, and after I did most of the stuff I wanted to around the house I started cutting for other people. It's a lot of work and only barely pays for itself.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 10, 2018)

420God said:


> My little girl turns 14 today.


Happy birthday to her woot woot!


----------



## ANC (Apr 10, 2018)

You should try sawing or machining orange tree wood. It smells EXACTLY like popcorn.
Been relaxing today, yesterday I scrubbed down the kitchen, walls to floors, and cupboards.
Took a drive to go exchange the shitty single density RAM I got last week for some double density. Now my game loads and plays like I have a new video card. And it was the first day of school, so only minimal babysitting.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 10, 2018)

420God said:


> My little girl turns 14 today.


Happy Birthday to her, but for you well the prom will be here soon, Good Luck!


----------



## lokie (Apr 10, 2018)

420God said:


> My little girl turns 14 today.


Happy Bday.

Prepare yourself, she will be asking for
the keys to your car sooner than you think.


----------



## 420God (Apr 10, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Happy Birthday to her, but for you well the prom will be here soon, Good Luck!


Yeah, no kidding. Parenting ain't what it use to be. She's home schooled BTW. Partly because the school she'd be in already had their prom shot up.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 10, 2018)

420God said:


> My little girl turns 14 today.


When I read this I thought of this commercial - and I totally expected Dad to pull out a condom @ 30 secs.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 10, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> When I read this I thought of this commercial - and I totally expected Dad to pull out a condom @ 30 secs.


LOL 

Or a dozen condom wrappers and a bottle of astroglide -- with pubes stuck to it.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 10, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Now you're just throwing up softballs.


Better than hairballs


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> When I read this I thought of this commercial - and I totally expected Dad to pull out a condom @ 30 secs.


LOL memories yes, babies NO


----------



## 420God (Apr 10, 2018)

That's the main reason she's home shooled, our high school has one of the highest pregnancy rates in the nation.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 10, 2018)

420God said:


> That's the main reason she's home shooled, our high school has one of the highest pregnancy rates in the nation.


Do they publish those stats in their newsletter?


*Welcome to Wisconsin Generic HS Newsletter


Proms shot up - 3

Pregnancies in 2017 - 35

Teacher Suicides - 8*


----------



## ANC (Apr 10, 2018)

lokie said:


> Happy Bday.
> 
> Prepare yourself, she will be asking for
> the keys to your car sooner than you think.
> View attachment 4119760


I haven't even taught my wife how to drive yet.... Well, I tried. It ended in lots of shouting and tears.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 10, 2018)

Speaking of birthdays, I want a set of metric and sae deep well sockets for mine.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 10, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Air dry , I wish I had a kiln , but I don't. If I get a chance to buy a semi trailer cheap I will convert it into a kiln.
> 
> The sawmill is a hobby business I have a regular 40+ hour job and I have a construction business that I run . I actually bought the mill as a big boy toy, and after I did most of the stuff I wanted to around the house I started cutting for other people. It's a lot of work and only barely pays for itself.


 love the big boy toys, just earned a 6 pack this morning with this and 3 min of "work"
 
Been considering an alaskan mill guide for my chainsaw but I'd need a longer bar to do stuff I free hand now.


----------



## ANC (Apr 10, 2018)

I'd probably take my leg off with one of those.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 10, 2018)

420God said:


> My little girl turns 14 today.


Raising teenage girls was... "interesting". 

Glad I'm done. 
Empty nest is awesome!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 10, 2018)

ANC said:


> I haven't even taught my wife how to drive yet.... Well, I tried. *It ended in lots of shouting and tears*.


Lol.
Don't be so sensitive, she was just conversing loudly (so she could be heard over traffic).
Now dry your eyes & go give her another go.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 10, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Do they publish those stats in their newsletter?
> 
> 
> *Welcome to Wisconsin Generic HS Newsletter
> ...


They have sharps containers in the bathrooms, so there's that...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 10, 2018)

And these handy sinus cleaner thingies.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 10, 2018)

I cut a tumor off my Cyrtocara Moorii's face with an X-acto knife

she's a strong fish, she'll probably survive


----------



## jeb5304 (Apr 10, 2018)

Packed up seeds for the 420 promo..
Chopped down 1 room and cleaned it up.all ready for another seed run


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 11, 2018)

jeb5304 said:


> Packed up seeds for the 420 promo..
> Chopped down 1 room and cleaned it up.all ready for another seed run View attachment 4120185


Pics of the harvest?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 11, 2018)

Oops! I forgot about my tomato seeds sprouting on the router.  


Coffee filters saved the day! Makes em easy to separate.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 11, 2018)

i think im about to be banned for telling buck to fuck off, if i disappear forever, thats why. miss you all


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 11, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I cut a tumor off my Cyrtocara Moorii's face with an X-acto knife
> 
> she's a strong fish, she'll probably survive


Cool. Any pics of your tank?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 11, 2018)

ANC said:


> You should try sawing or machining orange tree wood. It smells EXACTLY like popcorn.
> Been relaxing today, yesterday I scrubbed down the kitchen, walls to floors, and cupboards.
> Took a drive to go exchange the shitty single density RAM I got last week for some double density. Now my game loads and plays like I have a new video card. And it was the first day of school, so only minimal babysitting.


What is it called. It grows in Africa I think. Iron wood or something. Shit is hard as he'll. Chainsaw has a hard time with it.


----------



## ANC (Apr 11, 2018)

Yeah, and it is heavy as all fuck.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think im about to be banned for telling buck to fuck off, if i disappear forever, thats why. miss you all


Lol, I’m sure you are not the first and won’t be the last..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 11, 2018)

ANC said:


> Yeah, and it is heavy as all fuck.


When I lived in the Philippines we had something called Ironwood as well.
Even when dry it sinks in water.


----------



## ANC (Apr 11, 2018)

We have a little statue down at the museum that is made from the stuff, maybe 3 feet tall and slender.
Takes a real load of effort to pick it up... (I went to work at the museum when I was bored one school holiday, just pitched up and said I want to work here).


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 11, 2018)

Just had my vasectomy consultation. First Friday appointment isn't until July.
Friday, the 13th. Kinda fitting.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 11, 2018)

TAXES DONE! Even though they are much simpler now that I've retired, I always put them off til the last minute. I used TurboTax for the first time in 3 years and the program seems to be easier. They prepared Fed and State for free.


----------



## 420God (Apr 11, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Just had my vasectomy consultation. First Friday appointment isn't until July.
> Friday, the 13th! Kinda fitting.


Just an fyi, they don't always tell you this shit. I had mine done 12 years ago and sometimes still feel the scars. Not trying to scare you, just want you to be aware. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Post-vasectomy_pain_syndrome


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 11, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Cool. Any pics of your tank?


An old pic, the fish on the far left is the one I performed surgery on- she's ~7" long now and seems to be doing okay.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 11, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Just had my vasectomy consultation. First Friday appointment isn't until July.
> Friday, the 13th. Kinda fitting.


"Dr. Voorhees will see you now..."


----------



## ANC (Apr 11, 2018)

Did you use clove oil, or how did you get it to hold still?


----------



## Potmetal (Apr 11, 2018)

I went to the clubhouse to inventory the beer before tonight's meeting. The twisted fuckers were at it again last night apparently. They did leave some right tasty nugs on the pool table, but it doesn't save me another booze run. So I got stoned and counted beers. I shall rejoice when my time in the barrel is over. Shit is for the birds. 

That said, it's scooter weather again


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 11, 2018)

Potmetal said:


> I went to the clubhouse to inventory the beer before tonight's meeting. The twisted fuckers were at it again last night apparently. They did leave some right tasty nugs on the pool table, but it doesn't save me another booze run. So I got stoned and counted beers. I shall rejoice when my time in the barrel is over. Shit is for the birds.
> 
> That said, it's scooter weather again


if there were never shitty times, good times would just be...times...


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 11, 2018)

Potmetal said:


> I went to the clubhouse to inventory the beer before tonight's meeting. The twisted fuckers were at it again last night apparently. They did leave some right tasty nugs on the pool table, but it doesn't save me another booze run. So I got stoned and counted beers. I shall rejoice when my time in the barrel is over. Shit is for the birds.
> 
> That said, it's scooter weather again


You're not doing it wrong, bro. You're supposed to drink the beers not count them


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 11, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> An old pic, the fish on the far left is the one I performed surgery on- she's ~7" long now and seems to be doing okay.View attachment 4120392


Do I see fluorescent plants? Lol..


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 11, 2018)

420God said:


> Just an fyi, they don't always tell you this shit. I had mine done 12 years ago and sometimes still feel the scars. Not trying to scare you, just want you to be aware.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Post-vasectomy_pain_syndrome


Why did you do that?


----------



## 420God (Apr 11, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Why did you do that?


One and done. Both me and the wife grew up in big families and knew how hard it was. We wanted to be able to spoil our kid. 

And I got it done because me and the wife sleep with other women and I didn't want to worry about knocking one up.


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 11, 2018)

420God said:


> One and done. Both me and the wife grew up in big families and knew how hard it was. We wanted to be able to spoil our kid.
> 
> And I got it done because me and the wife sleep with other women and I didn't want to worry about knocking one up.


Your a god amongst men..


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 11, 2018)

420God said:


> Just an fyi, they don't always tell you this shit. I had mine done 12 years ago and sometimes still feel the scars. Not trying to scare you, just want you to be aware.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Post-vasectomy_pain_syndrome


I had a friend get that 25 years ago. He came to work the next day walking kind of slow.

Told me after they cut the tube or whatever, it slipped out of the clamp and the Dr. spent the next 15 minutes fishing it out.

So he was pretty sore the next day and was still complaining of slight pain weeks later.

I was never much interested after that.

Edit: oh yeah, and my urologist was one of the 1st ones to reverse a vasectomy for a couple who lost their only child. Old article framed on his wall from the '70's. 

So if you change your mind...


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Apr 11, 2018)

I was just going to comment to anyone that's listening. You ever have a bad shower day? The kind where you've said "fuck it" to the idea of wearing clothes. Guess it's just of those days.


Also, funny story about dad's vasectomy, "why is that so hard to spell?"


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Apr 11, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> An old pic, the fish on the far left is the one I performed surgery on- she's ~7" long now and seems to be doing okay.View attachment 4120392


Nice setup of the African cichlids, the one you healed looks south American, no?..Miyan?


----------



## Bareback (Apr 11, 2018)

The Outdoorsman said:


> I was just going to comment to anyone that's listening. You ever have a bad shower day? The kind where you've said "fuck it" to the idea of wearing clothes. Guess it's just of those days.
> 
> 
> Also, funny story about dad's vasectomy, "why is that so hard to spell?"


Yes of course.... how do you think I got my name.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 11, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Just had my vasectomy consultation. First Friday appointment isn't until July.
> Friday, the 13th. Kinda fitting.


Good for you! 
Getting a vasectomy was one of the smartest decisions I ever made.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 11, 2018)

420God said:


> One and done. Both me and the wife grew up in big families and knew how hard it was. We wanted to be able to spoil our kid.
> 
> And I got it done because me and the wife sleep with other women and I didn't want to worry about knocking one up.


My life suddenly seems boring...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 11, 2018)

I replaced 4 control arms on my buddies mother's pickup over the last 2 days. 10am to midnight Monday, noon till 3:30 in the morning yesterday. Took hours to get each fucking bolt out. I would've cut em, but we couldn't get a replacements for a few day's. Thanks internet shopping for destroying local stores with any decent inventory. We bought rebuilt control arms, both uppers had the cross shaft installed wrong, but I was able to fix it. Then the boots on 2 ball joints were ripped. We didn't notice until it was all back together and we were greasing it, so it all had to come back apart. We couldn't find replacements locally so we cleaned em and super glued them. Total cluster fuck. Didn't hit the bed till 6am, I just got up about an hour and am in a complete fog, trying to smoke my way out of it


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 11, 2018)

What’s up fuckers? How y’all been?


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 11, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> What’s up fuckers? How y’all been?


Good.. how you been?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 11, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Good.. how you been?


Chillin. Getting shit done. Fixed up my truck. Mrs g hit a pot hole or curb and fucked up my alignment. I changed out the control arms, and wheel bearings. While I was at it I also replaced the rotor, calipers, and breaks. Then did the shocks all the way around. I’m riding smooth as fuck now.


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 11, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Chillin. Getting shit done. Fixed up my truck. Mrs g hit a pot hole or curb and fucked up my alignment. I changed out the control arms, and wheel bearings. While I was at it I also replaced the rotor, calipers, and breaks. Then did the shocks all the way around. I’m riding smooth as fuck now.


I've got a bunch of work I got to do to my car.. roads are horrible here, so I've got to replace the struts, wheel bearings,ball joints, and because my woman drives all crazy and shit I've got to replace pads and rotors..lol.. she's the type that jams on the brakes at the last second instead of applying brake well before the stop lights ..


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 11, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Chillin. Getting shit done. Fixed up my truck. Mrs g hit a pot hole or curb and fucked up my alignment. I changed out the control arms, and wheel bearings. While I was at it I also replaced the rotor, calipers, and breaks. Then did the shocks all the way around. I’m riding smooth as fuck now.


Lol. I got the wife a 4x4 Jeep a couple years ago.

She had an old Ford Fusion that I replaced ALL 4 plastic wheel covers and 2 tires ripped laterally.

I decided she needed something a little higher up. So far, she only cracked a mud flap. So I'm winning.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 11, 2018)

420God said:


> One and done. Both me and the wife grew up in big families and knew how hard it was. We wanted to be able to spoil our kid.
> 
> And I got it done because me and the wife sleep with other women and I didn't want to worry about knocking one up.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 11, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Do I see fluorescent plants? Lol..


I don't have any fluorescent plants

I can't speak as to what you see


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 11, 2018)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Nice setup of the African cichlids, the one you healed looks south American, no?..Miyan?


No, it's a Cyrtocara Moorii- you can't really mix So. American and African cichlids


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> My life suddenly seems boring...


at least yours is suddenly boring, mine has been boring for a while now...


----------



## Skuxx (Apr 11, 2018)

I logged on here


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Apr 11, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> No, it's a Cyrtocara Moorii- you can't really mix So. American and African cichlids


Oscars and frontosas work, Was the 5 stripe the more desirable one? But the Red Frontosas, fuckers were like 60$, Then again same place was moving golden pirahnas, which are illegal here.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Apr 11, 2018)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Oscars and frontosas work, Was the 5 stripe the more desirable one? But the Red Frontosas, fuckers were like 60$, Then again same place was moving golden pirahnas, which are illegal here.


Pardon my spelling, been a long past few days


----------



## thump easy (Apr 11, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Dab darts
> View attachment 4116912
> 
> 
> ...


You dont want to see myset peekaboo. 

Owwww it just a lil corner shot im out gee the heat is up i gota break down and bounce just when it was good i gota say good by to my love afair with the eligant glass were. The heat is up once more i got leave it behind.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 11, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> An old pic, the fish on the far left is the one I performed surgery on- she's ~7" long now and seems to be doing okay.View attachment 4120392


Did you drink clove oil and give it a vasectomy as someone already asked?


----------



## thump easy (Apr 11, 2018)

New adventure terps the cant fuck with me if im doing it by the book Teeeerrrrpppsss my nig!!!!!##
Started developing terp 2 in middle are mine and yes so fresh and so clean!!! I told you let me give u some samples they are just as good and some better that brand is fire on the outside but let me send u flavors


----------



## 757growin (Apr 11, 2018)

thump easy said:


> New adventure terps the cant fuck with me if im doing it by the book Teeeerrrrpppsss my nig!!!!!##View attachment 4120561
> Started developing terp 2 in middle are mine and yes so fresh and so clean!!! I told you let me give u some samples they are just as good and some better that brand is fire on the outside but let me send u flavors


That's dope homemade terps! Look good.
How the final product look? You make crystals? Or anyone out here making crystals?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 11, 2018)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Oscars and frontosas work, Was the 5 stripe the more desirable one? But the Red Frontosas, fuckers were like 60$, Then again same place was moving golden pirahnas, which are illegal here.


Oscars and Frontosas may not kill each other, but they like completely different water conditions.


----------



## 757growin (Apr 11, 2018)

thump easy said:


> View attachment 4120557
> You dont want to see myset peekaboo.
> 
> Owwww it just a lil corner shot im out gee the heat is up i gota break down and bounce just when it was good i gota say good by to my love afair with the eligant glass were. The heat is up once more i got leave it behind.


Fuck man, I'm hearing this from everyone. Squeezing out the grey and black markets so they get their taxes..


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 11, 2018)

I have an adult male Aulonocara Jacobfreibergi that will harass a big Astronotus Ocellatus to death


----------



## thump easy (Apr 11, 2018)

Send info i will have terp sample free for ever mofo that sucks at growing get your dank onn after you crop add terps to your pounds growing 10 pounds one flavor? Well add terps and now u got ten diffrent flavors terps for slabs and all that free!!!!!




Lolz not nessaraly have to suck at growing but hey prerolls moonrocks and all kinds of good stuff.. Listen 3:40 lolz 4:06  Stank You Very Much!!!


----------



## thump easy (Apr 11, 2018)

757growin said:


> That's dope homemade terps! Look good.
> How the final product look? You make crystals? Or anyone out here making crystals?


Final product is fire


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 11, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> I've got a bunch of work I got to do to my car.. roads are horrible here, so I've got to replace the struts, wheel bearings,ball joints, and because my woman drives all crazy and shit I've got to replace pads and rotors..lol.. she's the type that jams on the brakes at the last second instead of applying brake well before the stop lights ..


Same here, my wife does the jack rabbit(and I’m not talking about on deez nuts) she slams on the brakes and the floors it


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 11, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> What’s up fuckers? How y’all been?


Finished taxes


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 11, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Same here, my wife does the jack rabbit(and I’m not talking about on deez nuts) she slams on the brakes and the floors it


Lol..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Finished taxes


damn i love roy orbison, he looks like a men in black accountant, and sings like his heart is breaking


----------



## lokie (Apr 11, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Same here, my wife does the jack rabbit(and I’m not talking about on deez nuts) she slams on the brakes and the floors it


My wife does ok as long as she is going forward. 

All bets are off if backing up, turning corners or parking are included.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> damn i love roy orbison, he looks like a men in black accountant, and sings like his heart is breaking


Such a gorgeous voice too


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Apr 11, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Oscars and Frontosas may not kill each other, but they like completely different water conditions.


I know about the difference in water, different mineral content, PH the hardness and the softness, I grew up with aquariums, just chatting with you on the subject, not trying to sound like a smartass. But I do know a decent bit


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 11, 2018)

The Outdoorsman said:


> I know about the difference in water, different mineral content, PH the hardness and the softness, I grew up with aquariums, just chatting with you on the subject, not trying to sound like a smartass. But I do know a decent bit


But of course, that's why you're showing an interest in the first place


----------



## ANC (Apr 12, 2018)

My new LED drivers just arrived... two Delta 320W babies.

We are going away over the weekend as my wife booked us a 5-star suite in Hermanus, so I won't be going anywhere near my table saw before we are back.
I might open the thermal paste though as I saw my gfx card is running a bit hotter than it normally does. I think the goop on there is like 4 years old already.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 12, 2018)

you use thermal paste on your graphics card? or the chip on it?


----------



## Potmetal (Apr 12, 2018)

I've spent the last 3 nights on the couch. Mrs is down hard with the stomach crud, and I'm not wanting to get it. Suffice to say my sleep is shit right now and I'm sure it reflects in my attitude lately .
So today I wake to #1 son bitching at #2 son to get outta bed and ready for school before he misses the bus. This is a recurring issue with him lately (growing alot), but it pisses me off. I got him up, bitched at both of 'em, and got them on the bus... barely. 
Come back in and #2 sons dog had puked in the kitchen! I was in some serious funk early on. Anyhow, I cleaned it up and grabbed a shower. A bit of coffee later and I was going through my shit from last night's meeting. In my rag I find a zip lock bag that says pineapple express. So I twisted one up and let me tell you, my attitude has done a 180. I don't recall tasting PE before, but I'm awful happy I've been able to today lol. 

Hope everyone has a morning like the last hour of mine, not the first 2.


----------



## Fubard (Apr 12, 2018)

Managed to get out and to a different store, specific things were needed so that means a specific store, made it there and back without spending too much, still breathing.

It's terrible when you start thinking that walking a mile or so, with regular stops, is somehow an "achievement".


----------



## ANC (Apr 12, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you use thermal paste on your graphics card? or the chip on it?


Between the chip and heatsink. I also ripped off the shitty stock fan and put an ordinary 80mm case fan in the exactly 80mm indentation in the fins.
Works much better than those noisy thin shitty fans the old gfx cards came out with.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 12, 2018)

https://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-960

i play games, so this is already getting old, i want one of the new 1080s


----------



## ANC (Apr 12, 2018)

geforce 9800gt It actually is a very strong card, just a bit texture limited with only 512mb onboard, it creates about 2Gb virtual memory for the card so it is quite flexible with older titles.


----------



## lokie (Apr 12, 2018)

lokie said:


> My wife does ok as long as she is going forward.
> 
> All bets are off if backing up, turning corners or parking are included.


LOL

Sometimes it gets scary and amusing at the same time.
I never know what to expect when she chooses anything other than Drive.
It's maddening at times.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 12, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Managed to get out and to a different store, specific things were needed so that means a specific store, made it there and back without spending too much, still breathing.
> 
> It's terrible when you start thinking that walking a mile or so, with regular stops, is somehow an "achievement".


LOL I justify my annual pass to Disneyland under exercise regimen. I bet @420God is rolling his eyes LOL he's in beast mode.


----------



## ANC (Apr 12, 2018)

Wow, it was a close shave. The fan and heatsink was packed with cat hair and fluff.
Idling temp went from 63C to 39C with two monitors connected.
I'll stress test the bitch now, but it can't be worse than when I saw it was running 105C during gaming this afternoon.
I really like the thermal paste I got, it is quite thin for white paste and silicon free.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 12, 2018)

ANC said:


> Wow, it was a close shave. The fan and heatsink was packed with cat hair and fluff.
> Idling temp went from 63C to 39C with two monitors connected.
> I'll stress test the bitch now, but it can't be worse than when I saw it was running 105C during gaming this afternoon.
> *I really like the thermal paste I got*, it is quite thin for white paste and silicon free.


Brand name and source? Thanks


----------



## ANC (Apr 12, 2018)

I got it with my digikey order, I'll look up the number for you later.

Just tested for about an hour in War Thunder, highest the temp went was 56C with the second monitor running the HW monitor.
Big improvement from 105C


----------



## Potmetal (Apr 12, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Brand name and source? Thanks


I've had good luck with Arctic Silver 5. 
$6.91 Amazon
$4.79 Newegg


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 12, 2018)

I found knock off girl scout cookies at family dollar.. 1.25$ a pack.. fucking kill, I'm going to go stock up today. They even have those coconut fudge ones.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I justify my annual pass to Disneyland under exercise regimen. I bet @420God is rolling his eyes LOL he's in beast mode.


https://www.buzzfeed.com/shylawatson/these-service-dogs-went-on-a-field-trip-to-disneyland-and?utm_term=.lgzpaXmd8#.qcKRomajw


----------



## ANC (Apr 12, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Brand name and source? Thanks


Digikey part no 345-1181-ND


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 12, 2018)

Potmetal said:


> I've had good luck with Arctic Silver 5.
> $6.91 Amazon
> $4.79 Newegg


Precisely what I've used for years and Newegg is close enough I can pick it up on the way to 'exercise' LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 12, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> https://www.buzzfeed.com/shylawatson/these-service-dogs-went-on-a-field-trip-to-disneyland-and?utm_term=.lgzpaXmd8#.qcKRomajw


I frequently see service dogs in training there. Disneyland is a great place to work your service dog.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I frequently see service dogs in training there. Disneyland is a great place to work your service dog.


IKR? If they don't freak out over Goofy, et al..


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 12, 2018)

I officially welcomed spring to the northeast today.
 
The Pirates are playing their 12th game today. 9 of the 1st 11 were under 40° for the 1st pitch. 3 were during snow flurries.

Today (in Chicago) was the 1st day over 60° (or 50°).

Finally, no more snow. Maybe.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 12, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I officially welcomed spring to the northeast today.
> View attachment 4121011
> The Pirates are playing their 12th game today. 9 of the 1st 11 were under 40° for the 1st pitch. 3 were during snow flurries.
> 
> ...


nice weather here too for the next couple of days


----------



## Bareback (Apr 12, 2018)

Here is a few pics of some of my past work.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 12, 2018)

Here's a couple more


----------



## 420God (Apr 12, 2018)

We're suppose to get 12 more inches this weekend. Worst weather we've ever had. It's so muddy I can barely get around the farmyard to feed animals. This morning I had to pull a chicken out of the mud and give it a bath. I don't think WI is doing spring this year.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 12, 2018)

420God said:


> We're suppose to get 12 more inches this weekend. Worst weather we've ever had. It's so muddy I can barely get around the farmyard to feed animals. This morning I had to pull a chicken out of the mud and give it a bath. I don't think WI is doing spring this year.


At least it didn't need cpr


----------



## ANC (Apr 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Precisely what I've used for years and Newegg is close enough I can pick it up on the way to 'exercise' LOL


I go through way too much thermal compound for that to be viable. Unless you are using liquid metal there are maybe a few degrees between the cheap stuff and the good stuff.
There is a premium on longer lasting pastes. This one is a compromise selection and the jar is not too big either.


----------



## 420God (Apr 12, 2018)

Fuck.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 12, 2018)

420God said:


> We're suppose to get 12 more inches this weekend. Worst weather we've ever had. It's so muddy I can barely get around the farmyard to feed animals. *This morning I had to pull a chicken out of the mud and give it a bath*. I don't think WI is doing spring this year.


Does that mean you woke up with your cock in someone's asshole so you had to wash the shit off?


Bareback said:


> At least it didn't need cpr


Are you suggesting someone should have sucked it clean?



Why are you guys talking in code?


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 12, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I officially welcomed spring to the northeast today.
> View attachment 4121011
> The Pirates are playing their 12th game today. 9 of the 1st 11 were under 40° for the 1st pitch. 3 were during snow flurries.
> 
> ...


Yep, hit 70 in Chicago yesterday and for a bit today. Got some sun on the bike yesterday, my pasty skin forgot what that was like. Took a nice long walk today and got a little more sun, the hotties were already out jogging so I sat in a park and watched them jiggle on by. They say it may snow this weekend. April is nuts...


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 12, 2018)

Sometimes it Snows it April. It's been about two years, still miss him...


----------



## Bareback (Apr 12, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Does that mean you woke up with your cock in someone's asshole so you had to wash the shit off?
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting someone should have sucked it clean?
> ...




We need an emoji of a smiley face brushing it tooth.


----------



## Fubard (Apr 13, 2018)

SWMBO has declared we're going to the movies today, beautiful sunny day which should be spent relaxing on a terrace with a cold one and she wants to be stuck inside the cinema. Oh well, at least it's some of our free tickets going to use, think we have 6 so far.

So we're off to the new Maze Runner movie this afternoon, should be nice and empty, I'll be able to get the seats I want no matter what.

Means I get the choice of pub afterwards, and it is one of these super sunny days that means today may well be "Tit Friday", that special day of the year when the young ladies start to abandon the winter clothing and wear tighter and flimsier stuff. And when they are sitting outside a pub having an after work drink and the temperature drops, the Lesser-Spotted Pointy-Headed Tit should be popping up everywhere, confirming that Spring is, indeed, well on it's way. 

Oh, how I love a bit of birdwatching.

You Americans keep your groundhogs, I prefer our version of knowing which season it is.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 13, 2018)

Every day that gets to pass is a success, and every woman looks better in a sun dress...


----------



## ANC (Apr 13, 2018)

Spend two and a half hours at the traffic dept to have my drivers license renewed.
Fuckers didn't even have a window open, smelled like a gym changing room in there.


----------



## 420God (Apr 13, 2018)

Usually I'd love mud but this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 13, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Every day that gets to pass is a success, and every woman looks better in a sun dress...


EVERY woman?


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 13, 2018)

8 joints.
5 beers.
6 chicken wings.
a small pizza and a stab @ the wife.......


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 13, 2018)

http://www.nj.com/marijuana/2018/04/this_profession_smokes_the_most_weed_see_where_yours_ranks.html

so the shittier your job is, the more likely you are to smoke weed?.......no fucking shit....wonder how much that study cost?


----------



## 420God (Apr 13, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> http://www.nj.com/marijuana/2018/04/this_profession_smokes_the_most_weed_see_where_yours_ranks.html
> 
> so the shittier your job is, the more likely you are to smoke weed?.......no fucking shit....wonder how much that study cost?


Farmer ranked higher than I thought it would.


----------



## ANC (Apr 13, 2018)

My dehumidifier arrived. It is pretty quiet and really takes the smell out of the air with the ionizer running.


----------



## thump easy (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 13, 2018)

Going up to 80° today and tomorrow.

And I'm still afraid to put in tomatoes and peppers because I know the frosts aren't done. 

I wonder if I could find a domed plexiglass cover for 4 planter walls? 
Kinda like 4 wheel drive, you only need it a few days a year but when you need it, you _need_ it.


----------



## dstroy (Apr 13, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Speaking of birthdays, I want a set of metric and sae deep well sockets for mine.
> View attachment 4119883


I got some articulating ratcheting wrenches at sears a while ago to get to stuff like that. Can get into a lot of tight spaces.


----------



## Fubard (Apr 13, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4121429
> Going up to 80° today and tomorrow.
> 
> And I'm still afraid to put in tomatoes and peppers because I know the frosts aren't done.
> ...


You should be able to find something in the stores, likely too big or too small but "would work", or make one with some thin plastic tubing and heatshrink sheeting to the exact size you need


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 13, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4121429
> Going up to 80° today and tomorrow.
> 
> And I'm still afraid to put in tomatoes and peppers because I know the frosts aren't done.
> ...


redwood slats, visqueen and a staple gun


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 13, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> redwood slats, visqueen and a staple gun


Trashbags over tomato cages worked for me.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 13, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 41214294 wheel drive, you only need it a few days a year but when you need it, you _need_ it.


The hubs on my truck stay locked in roughly 6 months a year just in case of -
* Surprise * Black ice.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 13, 2018)

Tangie, you might want to put black plastic to cover the soil to warm the beds up; so the plants won't stall out due to cold soil.


----------



## Fubard (Apr 13, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Tangie, you might want to put black plastic to cover the soil to warm the beds up; so the plants won't stall out due to cold soil.


6 canes, a sheet of clear plastic, some bricks, job done


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 13, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The hubs on my truck stay locked in roughly 6 months a year just in case of -
> * Surprise * Black ice.


And keeping your shoes and hands clean after the fact. Getting stuck was bitch of an embarrassment at times.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 13, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The hubs on my truck stay locked in roughly 6 months a year just in case of -
> * Surprise * Black ice.


I forgot about the old locking hub days.

My previous F-150 had a stick shift for 4X4 high and low. I found out 1st day what happens in neutral. El drifto, totally bypassing the transmission.

My new one has a convenient switch on the dash. For the price I paid, it should be voice activated on command and take me out for crab legs.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 13, 2018)

Happy Friday 13th ill be lurking in the shadows if you need me


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 13, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Happy Friday 13th ill be lurking in the shadows if you need meView attachment 4121590


Oh shit.

And I did this today.
 
Will they cancel each other out, I wonder?


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 13, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Oh shit.
> 
> And I did this today.
> View attachment 4121591
> Will they cancel each other out, I wonder?


Today's for being murderous..have a killer day


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 13, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I forgot about the old locking hub days.
> 
> My previous F-150 had a stick shift for 4X4 high and low. I found out 1st day what happens in neutral. El drifto, totally bypassing the transmission.
> 
> My new one has a convenient switch on the dash. For the price I paid, it should be voice activated on command and take me out for crab legs.


Those vacuum hubs are the shit until the seal goes out & then it's an all day job fixing that.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 13, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Those vacuum hubs are the shit until the seal goes out & then it's an all day job fixing that.


That's why I bought an 8 year warranty .


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 13, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4121429
> Going up to 80° today and tomorrow.
> 
> And I'm still afraid to put in tomatoes and peppers because I know the frosts aren't done.
> ...


Pvc and clear plastic.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 13, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Today's for being murderous..have a killer day


Is Jamie Lee Curtis free for dinner?

Now THAT would be my idea of a killer day!
 
Fuck that guy with the shitty tie.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 13, 2018)

Ever have one of those days where's you've been going non stop but still don't feel like you got much accomplished? That's been my day. I did run into the MILF ex of a late friend at the supermarket. She was extremely chatty, found out she's living back in town and single again, so I invited her over for drinks tomorrow night. I always thought she was an awesome person, she's down to earth, good head on her and she still got that tight body. Hopefully I can find out how tight.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 13, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That's why I bought an 8 year warranty .


That's why I married a mechanic. Your solution may have been cheaper.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 13, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> EVERY woman?
> View attachment 4121379



Yep. I bet she looks WAY better with that sun dress on than without it. Her scrotum is quite impressive...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 13, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> That's why I married a mechanic. Your solution may have been cheaper.


yeah, my dad was a mechanic, the snap on truck would come to our house. it was nice never having to pay a mechanic to fix our vehicles, but he had chests and chest of shit, my mom kept him on a 400 dollar a month budget for tools.....and that was in the 80s


----------



## 757growin (Apr 13, 2018)

I scored a 100 yard combo of duck, pheasant, quail, and goose shit delivered for $100 bucks delivered! Weird but i feel like a hit the jackpot. Especially cause my place is way out there. I've paid $250 just for delivery charge for soil before.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 13, 2018)

I dug three holes 2'6" sq X 2' deep plus 12"sq X 12" deeper in the center and then set some 6X6 pt post . Then I mixed 15 80# bags of concrete . Now I'm cramping like a mofo it was almost 90° with 85% humidity, I f'ing hate treated 6X6 post . I may or may not make it to work tomorrow , I don't know if I'll quit or if I'll fire myself.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 13, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I dug three holes 2'6" sq X 2' deep plus 12"sq X 12" deeper in the center and then set some 6X6 pt post . Then I mixed 15 80# bags of concrete . Now I'm cramping like a mofo it was almost 90° with 85% humidity, I f'ing hate treated 6X6 post . I may or may not make it to work tomorrow , I don't know if I'll quit or if I'll fire myself.



Definitely fire yourself, at least then you'd have a shot at the unemployment benefits...


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 13, 2018)

LOL


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 14, 2018)

Did you all get through fri 13 th yesterday? I hardly wanted to leave the house. 
I made a veggie juice (even with ginger and lemon) and got sick today! So that an accomplishment!


----------



## Fubard (Apr 14, 2018)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Did you all get through fri 13 th yesterday? I hardly wanted to leave the house.
> I made a veggie juice (even with ginger and lemon) and got sick today! So that an accomplishment!


Yes, and nothing bad happened to me or SWMBO or the cats at all.

Today? Well, I slept well, I haven't used a single painkiller or relaxant since starting SSH therapy, watched the qualifying for the Chinese GP, been to the store and it only took an hour or so to hobble to the store, go round the store, hobble back, or a total of around a mile. Doesn't seem like around a year since I could do that distance in 15 mins without losing breath...

Got some Tripel in the fridge, might be attacked later.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 14, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Yes, and nothing bad happened to me or SWMBO or the cats at all.
> 
> Today? Well, I slept well, I haven't used a single painkiller or relaxant since starting SSH therapy, watched the qualifying for the Chinese GP, been to the store and it only took an hour or so to hobble to the store, go round the store, hobble back, or a total of around a mile. Doesn't seem like around a year since I could do that distance in 15 mins without losing breath...
> 
> Got some Tripel in the fridge, might be attacked later.


What's SSH therapy and did you have an accident?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 14, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Is Jamie Lee Curtis free for dinner?
> 
> Now THAT would be my idea of a killer day!
> View attachment 4121657
> Fuck that guy with the shitty tie.


Man. She was hot in true lies. She still is hot.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 14, 2018)

That time of year. My boy and I are in the blind. Waiting for a turkey.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 14, 2018)

Bareback said:


> 90° with 85% humidity


Damn, upper 70’s here but not really humid, is typing the same as saying out loud, if so I just jinxed us  pretty sure we are the humidity capital of the US.. now I’m upset just talking about it. Wish I could hibernate through the summer.. only hundreds I like have Ben Franklin on them..


----------



## Fubard (Apr 14, 2018)

lahadaextranjera said:


> What's SSH therapy and did you have an accident?


Super Silver Haze Therapy, and old age not only caught up with me but also twatted me about the head with a baseball bat.


----------



## dangledo (Apr 14, 2018)

What's up fuckers? Been busy with the start of the season. I had washed and taken the plows off only to have to slap then back on for a wet three inches last Monday. Repeat.

Supposed to hear back on a bid for a wide open 100 acre tract. If so, I'm gonna check out the 96" exmark. They want it done weekly so it'd be well worth it if they sign a year.

Bought a pallet of tree stands at an auction. I may regret this decision, so many small parts that are usually pre assembled from big box store. Huge headache so far. 25 for 450. Platform and rail. Several already sold, supposed to be back for more, today. I need these gone asap. In the way as you can see.


Smoked a loin then wrapped in bacon and tossed on the grill, yesterday. It was delicious. Pork wrapped in pork. Some Stuffed mushrooms and youkon mashed.

Gonna have more pork this morning after a bit of trimming that has to get done asap. Lost some density from using a 2+yo bulb.

They were testers and found 3 keepers so the cuts just got a new hortilux 315 bulb (new to market) that's supposed to deliver 10% more uv than the Phillips bulb. We will see.
 

Some nice weather today and if the old lady let's me, gonna hit a round of golf then fire up the smoker again. It's supposed to get cold again for another 10 days. Gotta take advantage. Have a good weekend, all.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 14, 2018)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Did you all get through fri 13 th yesterday? I hardly wanted to leave the house.
> I made a veggie juice (even with ginger and lemon) and got sick today! So that an accomplishment!


I went for a relaxing hike


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 14, 2018)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Did you all get through fri 13 th yesterday? I hardly wanted to leave the house.
> I made a veggie juice (even with ginger and lemon) and got sick today! So that an accomplishment!


Congrats on getting sick if that was your intent, for me learning to eat healthy has been a challenge.

I've got to go with the ginger and lemon slam w/ a veggie back, but only if someone else has prepared it. I'm just not (wo) man enough yet.


----------



## 420God (Apr 14, 2018)

First wave hit last night. Had a mix of everything coming down. Strong winds and crazy drifting. Second wave is suppose to be bigger and start tonight.



Even had a bit of thundersnow. Weather says it should be 16in total by tomorrow.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 14, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Congrats on getting sick if that was your intent, for me learning to eat healthy has been a challenge.
> 
> I've got to go with the ginger and lemon slam w/ a veggie back, but only if someone else has prepared it. I'm just not (wo) man enough yet.


Thanks! Yeah it was a real achievement, making all that effort cutting up veg just to get sick the next day.

Need to fix up sharp Grandpapy coz I've got a new love (lust) interest. Dumped the last one and was single for abt 2-3 mins. Hot date next week, watch this space. I can't eat, I can't sleep, it's great!


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 14, 2018)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Thanks! Yeah it was a real achievement, making all that effort cutting up veg just to get sick the next day.
> 
> Need to fix up sharp Grandpapy coz I've got a new love (lust) interest. Dumped the last one and was single for abt 2-3 mins. Hot date next week, watch this space. I can't eat, I can't sleep, it's great!


Congrats! just remember you"er perfect the way you are.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 14, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> That time of year. My boy and I are in the blind. Waiting for a turkey.
> View attachment 4121882


They're all in the hollow behind my house.

I always wanted to try turkey wings instead of chicken wings. Probably be filled up on 3 or 4.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 14, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> They're all in the hollow behind my house.
> 
> I always wanted to try turkey wings instead of chicken wings. Probably be filled up on 3 or 4.


Wild turkey legs and wings are tough. I usually crock pot them over night.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 14, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Wild turkey legs and wings are tough. I usually crock pot them over night.


So much for that idea


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 14, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> They're all in the hollow behind my house.
> 
> I always wanted to try turkey wings instead of chicken wings. Probably be filled up on 3 or 4.


OMG Carthay Circle restaurant at Disney California Adventure makes these fabulous firecracker duck wings! I had turkey wings in my roaster and they were good but those duck wings. I gotta make reservations it's time for some more.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 14, 2018)

Turkey legs, some memories cant be forgotten. ()

I love em BBQed


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 14, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Turkey legs, some memories cant be forgotten. ()
> 
> I love em BBQed


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 14, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4121993


Oh? 

Everything was funny that day. My face hurt from smiling.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 14, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Oh?
> 
> Everything was funny that day. My face hurt from smiling.


The C99 was good (for us anyway). I just kept marveling at the spokes ho with the legs spread he didn't even notice at the base of the can LOL


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 14, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> The C99 was good (for us anyway). I just kept marveling at the spokes ho with the legs spread he didn't even notice at the base of the can LOL


Ha! I thought that was the target in the flight plan before the course correction.


----------



## thump easy (Apr 14, 2018)

Praying mantes have hatched but the wind and bird been taken them..desert grass hopers are smart the feed when when your not around lolz


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 14, 2018)

thump easy said:


> Praying mantes have hatched but the wind and bird been taken them..desert grass hopers are smart the feed when when your not around lolz


Thanks thump, I'm out to check on my ootheca on my volunteer fig (who has fruit this year)! The wind has been horrific here so far.


----------



## thump easy (Apr 14, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks thump, I'm out to check on my ootheca on my volunteer fig (who has fruit this year)! The wind has been horrific here so far.


Very windy my fruit still going guva


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 14, 2018)

thump easy said:


> Very windy my fruit still going guvaView attachment 4122014


Nice! I lost the blossoms on my tomatoes from the wind. But they'll be back.


----------



## thump easy (Apr 14, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Nice! I lost the blossoms on my tomatoes from the wind. But they'll be back.


Treat them like marijuana take the suckers off clone them you will get more blooms its every other sucker suckers are new growth not main top but the new ones dont confuse them for the flowers you tube has great tutorials


----------



## thump easy (Apr 14, 2018)

Have a great day!!! For everyone i got to go out into the desert!!!!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 14, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So much for that idea


Some people leave the legs and wings. They just cut the breast out. 

The breast is good. Sliced thin and rolled in flower and cook in a cast iron skillet. Make gravy with the left over bits and oil. Home made biscuits. Mmmmmmm.

I save the legs, thighs and wings up until I have enough to fill a crock pot up. Cook them over night and remove bones. Make soup or bbq from the meat.

Waste not, want not.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 14, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> The C99 was good (for us anyway). I just kept marveling at the spokes ho with the legs spread he didn't even notice at the base of the can LOL


I want to try the predecessor of c99. Apollo 13. I doubt seeds are available.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 14, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I want to try the predecessor of c99. Apollo 13. I doubt seeds are available.


I grew it a couple years ago. I preferred the C99.
PS: https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/brothers-grimm-seeds-apollo-13/prod_6248.html


----------



## ANC (Apr 14, 2018)

We checked in this afternoon. We booked the suite next door for our friends and their children. 
 
We have sea facing rooms.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 14, 2018)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4122138
> We checked in this afternoon. We booked the suite next door for our friends and their children.
> View attachment 4122147
> We have sea facing rooms.
> View attachment 4122157


That's beautiful


----------



## ANC (Apr 14, 2018)

5 star all the way.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 14, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I grew it a couple years ago. I preferred the C99.
> PS: https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/brothers-grimm-seeds-apollo-13/prod_6248.html


It won't be the same. Brothers Grimm had to source new cuts and parents to use. 

They might have the mom for one but had to source a new male. Or vice versa.

I'm sure its good but not the original.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 14, 2018)

ANC said:


> 5 star all the way.


I had no idea you were in SA. Cool.

Unrelated:
I had five orgasms today, in and around two different women (sadly not at the same time), and a nap.

It is a good day.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 14, 2018)

My wife and I pulled the canopy off the pickup and hauled all the branches I trimmed off my trees this winter to the recycling place, put the canopy back on, and I worked on getting the nice tight steering rack out of a '78 Fiesta I'm junking. About to go play Electronic Battleship, drink some whiskey and smoke some Chernobyl. All in all a fairly productive day at Napsalot manor.


----------



## dangledo (Apr 14, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I had no idea you were in SA. Cool.
> 
> Unrelated:
> I had five orgasms today, in and around two different women (sadly not at the same time), and a nap.
> ...


How many will end in an order of protection, tho?


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 14, 2018)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4122138
> We checked in this afternoon. We booked the suite next door for our friends and their children.
> View attachment 4122147
> We have sea facing rooms.
> View attachment 4122157


Wow!
Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 14, 2018)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4122138
> We checked in this afternoon. We booked the suite next door for our friends and their children.
> View attachment 4122147
> We have sea facing rooms.
> View attachment 4122157


That’s nice! Enjoy your time. And post more beautiful pictures please!!


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 14, 2018)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4122138
> We checked in this afternoon. We booked the suite next door for our friends and their children.
> View attachment 4122147
> We have sea facing rooms.
> View attachment 4122157


For a split second I thought you expanded your travels, welcome weed will have to wait.
Looks similar to "Lovers Point" in Pacific Grove CA.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 14, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> For a split second I thought you expanded your travels, welcome weed will have to wait.
> Looks similar to "Lovers Point" in Pacific Grove CA.
> View attachment 4122394


AND a double rainbow! Holy shit gorgeous


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 14, 2018)

I love those couragious coastal trees all over the world. Plenty of them on the Oregon coast.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 14, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I love those couragious coastal trees all over the world. Plenty of them on the Oregon coast.
> View attachment 4122401


OMG that is so lovely and you want to leave that for the concrete jungle??!! Oh noes!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 14, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> OMG that is so lovely and you want to leave that for the concrete jungle??!! Oh noes!!!


Yes , I’m completely depressed and bored. I need more culture and sunshine!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 14, 2018)

dangledo said:


> How many will end in an order of protection, tho?


Two, tops.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 14, 2018)

Last week I went to a buffet, I had a pile of eaten ribs on a napkin. The guy that takes the plates came by so I handed him the plate, the bones weren't on it. He reaches over and picks up my eaten ribs with his bare hand. I thought that was cool, I liked it.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 14, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yes , I’m completely depressed and bored. I need more culture and sunshine!


Sup baby.....how you doing?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 14, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Sup baby.....how you doing?


LOL


----------



## Potmetal (Apr 14, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Sup baby.....how you doing?


----------



## 420God (Apr 15, 2018)

We're at 20 inches and counting.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 15, 2018)

420God said:


> We're at 20 inches and counting.
> 
> View attachment 4122521


I liked that post but deep down I don't think I really like that.


----------



## 420God (Apr 15, 2018)

My poor animals. I'm in the 18-30" range.


----------



## ANC (Apr 15, 2018)

Fynbos vegitation

My dad and I used to fish many of the rocky outcrops around the area.
Our Hotel seen at top left. They are really good, even supplied free toys for all three kids. Complimentary well-stocked minibar, and an awesome breakfast and buffet. It is really a nice place for over 40s. Not many young people, no doubt because of the costs. This is probably the fanciest hotel in Town. Drove past it many times, never thought I'd stay there.
https://www.themarinehotel.co.za/ Hit the link for some video


My little shitstain having a munch


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 15, 2018)

420God said:


> We're at 20 inches and counting.
> 
> View attachment 4122521


On a positive note the mud is no longer visible.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 15, 2018)

Not today but recently begin building a new chicken/duck coop. Mostly recycled materials. In coop brooder box above the roost will keep youngins out of the basement while acclimating to the other birds and such. Got an idea for a feeder I'll put next to the nests. A couple finishing touches. Probably pallet wood on the outside. Cinder blocks are where the duck pond is going.


----------



## 420God (Apr 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> On a positive note the mud is no longer visible.


Yeah, but it's still there. The snow is insulating it. I couldn't even pull the tractor out of the barn. I've been using snowshoes to get around.


----------



## ANC (Apr 15, 2018)

Welcome to the solar minimum, things ain't going to get better until 2025.
I have warned of this before.

I showed my wife and friends the water marks on the cliffs next to the coast today, then we had a little chuckle about ocean levels rising and falling.
Can you like see the shape of snow crystals with your bare eye, or do you need a microscope?


----------



## neosapien (Apr 15, 2018)

I accomplished western unioning money for the first time today. To my hopeless little brother who's down in Florida for a wedding and so broke he can't even cover the cost of his checked bag. . I guess they don't have the older brother is tired of bailing out his reckless little brother emoji yet.


----------



## blake9999 (Apr 15, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I accomplished western unioning money for the first time today. To my hopeless little brother who's down in Florida for a wedding and so broke he can't even cover the cost of his checked bag. . I guess they don't have the older brother is tired of bailing out his reckless little brother emoji yet.


¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 15, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I accomplished western unioning money for the first time today. To my hopeless little brother who's down in Florida for a wedding and so broke he can't even cover the cost of his checked bag. . I guess they don't have the older brother is tired of bailing out his reckless little brother emoji yet.


There's one in every family, I guess.

We used to bring up coke from Florida in the '80's. We all had our fun, everybody got out of that after a couple people went to jail.

Except my esteemed brother in law who just 'can't quit'. He stole off his mother for years, we just got another PFA for her, I think that's #4.

He told her he was paying her taxes, now she's 3 years behind. 

He water tank blew 2 weeks ago. A 94 year old woman without hot water. I asked her if she had money to get one and she said, 'yeah, I have $300.'

Guess who covered her new water tank, expansion tank and pressure reducer valve (that wasn't even there with 150 PSI entering that house)?

Me. While that scumbag is cooking coke somewhere.


----------



## lokie (Apr 15, 2018)

Turned on my AC yesterday. The temp has gone up inside since then.
Everything inside looked good, the thermostat was working and the intake fan was running.
I went outside to check the condenser unit. It was running, on an 11 second cycle.
8 sec on 3 sec off.. Guess I'll be paying for a repair visit on Monday.
Until it's fixed I'm leaving my grow lab open to help cool part of the house.

We went to my dads house today and he wanted to turn on his AC. Of course
everything done at his house is complicated, whether it needs to be or not.

I think he had help from NASA to design his system. Most just change the settings 
at the thermostat. Not at his house. To switch from heat to cool you have to "turn this valve,
that valve and another one just around the corner. Press this button for 8 sec then flip 
that switch on the wall. Now turn off the heater by turning this valve, flip those switches, 
then turn the other valve over top of the unit."

It does not have to be this way. He could actually do things the easy way, just as the rest of
the modern world does, by switching the settings at the thermostat. All of the complex
valves, switches and buttons could be left alone and his AC would be normal.

"Do what I tell you, that's the way it is done." He is a control freak from way back.

Any type of maintenance at his place, comes with complex instructions, all the way down 
to how to put gas in the lawn mower and he has no problems in repeating the instructions 
every time anything is needed. And when I say "OK, I got it." he continues with his instructions 
until he has covered all that is on his mind. In the time it takes him to explain, I could have filled
the mower and almost have the lawn done.

I've learned to listen to his spiel then just go and get things done the most efficient
way possible.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 15, 2018)

420God said:


> Yeah, but it's still there. The snow is insulating it. I couldn't even pull the tractor out of the barn. I've been using snowshoes to get around.
> 
> View attachment 4122596 View attachment 4122595



The silver lining is you're really building up your calves, thighs and glutes. Let's get some pics of you making snow angels...


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 15, 2018)

lokie said:


> Turned on my AC yesterday. The temp has gone up inside since then.
> Everything inside looked good, the thermostat was working and the intake fan was running.
> I went outside to check the condenser unit. It was running, on an 11 second cycle.
> 8 sec on 3 sec off.. Guess I'll be paying for a repair visit on Monday.
> ...



Can we get some grow lab pics?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 15, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> There's one in every family, I guess.
> 
> We used to bring up coke from Florida in the '80's. We all had our fun, everybody got out of that after a couple people went to jail.
> 
> ...


I hate to like that. That's shitty.


----------



## blake9999 (Apr 15, 2018)

i'll be back later folks, my computer is running slow as hell and needs a reboot. Must be all that porn i'm downloading.


----------



## dangledo (Apr 15, 2018)

lokie said:


> Turned on my AC yesterday. The temp has gone up inside since then.
> Everything inside looked good, the thermostat was working and the intake fan was running.
> I went outside to check the condenser unit. It was running, on an 11 second cycle.
> 8 sec on 3 sec off.. Guess I'll be paying for a repair visit on Monday.
> ...


Damn so what's his wife do, then? 

Sounds like my wife


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 15, 2018)

5 bacon cheese burgers.
4 pints of lager.
10 massive blunts.
2 bags of chips and a shit load of bacon.......


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 15, 2018)

LUDACRIS.. said:


> 5 bacon cheese burgers.
> 4 pints of lager.
> 10 massive blunts.
> 2 bags of chips and a shit load of bacon.......



♫ And a mainliner in a pear tree...♫


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 15, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> ♫ And a mainliner in a pear tree...♫


Lol..


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Apr 15, 2018)

Shitz ave got the munchies again ..


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 15, 2018)

LUDACRIS.. said:


> Shitz ave got the munchies again ..


How's the liver?


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 15, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> ♫ And a mainliner in a pear tree...♫


♫ And on the 84th sock he made here, mainliner said to me...♫


----------



## lokie (Apr 15, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Can we get some grow lab pics?


That is in a secure area.






I was able to get one pic. It is a panoramic view.






Sorry it was redacted.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 15, 2018)

lokie said:


> That is in a secure area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awwww, c'mon. Where all friends here, you know you're dying to post those pics. If you can't post 
em here, where can you share 'em?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 15, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Awwww, c'mon. Where all friends here, you know you're dying to post those pics. If you can't post
> em here, where can you share 'em?


 
I never tell


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 15, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4122821
> I never tell



Me, neither...


----------



## 420God (Apr 15, 2018)

Just spent the last 2 hours chasing cows back into the pasture. Snow got to the top of the fence in places and they found it.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 15, 2018)

420God said:


> Just spent the last 2 hours chasing cows back into the pasture. Snow got to the top of the fence in places and they found it.


You know you need to sell and relocate further South, don't you?


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 15, 2018)

420God said:


> Just spent the last 2 hours chasing cows back into the pasture. Snow got to the top of the fence in places and they found it.


Damn..


----------



## 420God (Apr 15, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> You know you need to sell and relocate further South, don't you?


I'm selling everything this year. Not enough money for the amount of work.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 15, 2018)

420God said:


> Just spent the last 2 hours chasing cows back into the pasture. Snow got to the top of the fence in places and they found it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 15, 2018)

420God said:


> I'm selling everything this year. Not enough money for the amount of work.


Selling what?


----------



## 420God (Apr 15, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Selling what?


The cows and some of the equipment. The cattle are an investment and we haven't been making enough for it to be worth it. Few hundred a year after costs.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 15, 2018)

I recall you were going to do that last year, and some neighbor gave you a good deal on some cattle?


----------



## 420God (Apr 15, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I recall you were going to do that last year, and some neighbor gave you a good deal on some cattle?


Yeah, he still is but it's not worth it with the way beef prices have been. We even held our cows over from last year hoping for better prices but I don't see that happening.


----------



## 420God (Apr 15, 2018)

Each month I spend $900 on silage, $400 on milk replacer, and another $300 on hay. Plus grain at $200-$400 a month.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 15, 2018)

420God said:


> Each month I spend $900 on silage, $400 on milk replacer, and another $300 on hay. Plus grain at $200-$400 a month.


Yeah, I grew flowers for seed for a seed co.(10 acres) for a few years; 2K/mo irrigation, 12-14 hr days, ferts, pesticides, etc and I'd net 2-4K.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 15, 2018)

420God said:


> I'm selling everything this year. Not enough money for the amount of work.


Reading this kinda bummed me out. Wish it could have worked out for you.
I enjoy seeing homesteads like yours. Very cool.

Edit: just read your costs, above. Damn!


----------



## 420God (Apr 15, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Reading this kinda bummed me out. Wish it could have worked out for you.
> I enjoy seeing homesteads like yours. Very cool.


I still like home raised meat so we'll probably keep a couple around for our freezer, might give me enough time to get a couple pigs again.


----------



## 420God (Apr 15, 2018)

Snow finally stopped. This is my front door.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 15, 2018)

420God said:


> Snow finally stopped. This is my front door.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4122918


Geeze man use the back

How much in total did you get?


----------



## 420God (Apr 15, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Geeze man use the back
> 
> How much in total did you get?


29.9 inches in 2 days.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 15, 2018)

420God said:


> 29.9 inches in 2 days.


When I wax poetic about MN, it's cuz I forgot this. I'm a native SoCal kid, MN was the first time I ever saw snow fall from the sky. I got an intro in fucking spades LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 15, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> You know you need to sell and relocate further South, don't you?


 But but but his North Pole workshop! -


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 15, 2018)

Elves man, they are workative folk.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 16, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That's my favorite test. Outdoor around here is embarrassing.


You know my thoughts on reggie are that its not necessarily the mexican straine/genes that make the bud suck so much, but EVERYTHING else. Almost Zero care to growing conditions besides irrigation, dumping burlap bags of ramdom seeds like they'r growing fucking corn. No attention to nutrition, or needs based on life plants cycle. No seperation of male and female. Using Agent orge as insecticide, Drying it bone dry in the sun, no curing= zero flavor. Some of it taste like it sat in a bunker since the Vietnam war. Eck. Id be interested in growing some seed, cutting down any males, propper nutrition for veg and flowering. Harvest based on tricomes, indoor drying and curing etc..
Perfect conditions here, just a hop and a scip under/over "The wall" lol.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 16, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> It's funny because I bet she felt like she was watching you waste away, from a distance. Meth is a hell of a drug, especially for a weak minded individual like yourself.


War and traumatic Abuse(Physical & otherwise) is a hell of a drug. Derp


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 16, 2018)

420God said:


> The cows and some of the equipment. The cattle are an investment and we haven't been making enough for it to be worth it. Few hundred a year after costs.


Were you from?


----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2018)

After replacing tires, shocks, and mounts, the noise was still there on the trip.
I'm pretty sure I narrowed it down to bearings.
There goes another $100.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 16, 2018)

ANC said:


> After replacing tires, shocks, and mounts, the noise was still there on the trip.
> I'm pretty sure I narrowed it down to bearings.
> There goes another $100.


What kinda noise? Have you had yer tires professionaly balanced?


----------



## roony (Apr 16, 2018)

Well it was over the weekend but me and a buddy built a pool table out of am old dinning room table
     
Needs a few tweaks but pretty proud of ourselves


----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2018)

I had the shocks done last week, it included a good balancing and alignment.
I'm pretty sure the whirring snow tire type sound it is making has to be bearings.
It is just one of those cases where there isn't really any discernable play if you try to shake the wheel

Fucking should have started there as it is the cheapest part. But the tires were going bald quite suddenly, the noise started the minute I drove out on the new tires.
Then I replaced the shocks and mounts as they also were quite old and worn.The vibration was carrying up the shocks and at certain speeds, the whole car resonates.

I listened to a few youtube clips of worn bearings now, and they sound pretty much like what I am hearing. I'm just glad they didn't explode and come off with the wheel while we were driving out in the sticks this weekend.

I don't mind having new shocks and tires, the car stops nicely without any nose dive now, it is subtle on a light car, but you feel it. But I mean, bearings can fucking kill you.

anyhow, just fed the girls some fresh fertiliser mix, and have an appointment for the car in an hour.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 16, 2018)

420God said:


> The cows and some of the equipment. The cattle are an investment and we haven't been making enough for it to be worth it. Few hundred a year after costs.


If you can't enjoy the fruits of your labor then what's the point! That was the 2nd determining factor in my shutting down. I'd get 2500. After electric, water, soil, time I'd probably only pocket 1800. Especially compared to the 4k I was getting 10-8 years ago. It was disheartening. Also I might be selfish saying this but I feel your cows really cut into us watching you build a cabin and find a baby dinosaur.


----------



## 420God (Apr 16, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> Were you from?


Wisconsin


----------



## 420God (Apr 16, 2018)

neosapien said:


> If you can't enjoy the fruits of your labor then what's the point! That was the 2nd determining factor in my shutting down. I'd get 2500. After electric, water, soil, time I'd probably only pocket 1800. Especially compared to the 4k I was getting 10-8 years ago. It was disheartening. Also I might be selfish saying this but I feel your cows really cut into us watching you build a cabin and find a baby dinosaur.


It's still a dream of mine. Shitty thing is is that all those trees I cut a couple years ago probably aren't any good to build with now and I'll have to cut a bunch more.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 16, 2018)

ANC said:


> suddenly, the noise started the minute I drove out on the new tires.


I used to travel up and down CA to the tune of 1200 miles a week.
My ears are still ringing from road noise (got to blame something)
Anyway, tread style has more to do with the (noise that bothers me) then anything else.
Do you have these type labels on your tires?
I like the the all the info on US labels I just wish they had the noise rating as well.
Having the dealer tell me "oh yea, these are quiet", just leaves me finding another dealer.


Knowing the noise value of the tread type may save you money on the bearings.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 16, 2018)

roony said:


> Well it was over the weekend but me and a buddy built a pool table out of am old dinning room table
> View attachment 4123060 View attachment 4123061 View attachment 4123062 View attachment 4123063 View attachment 4123064 View attachment 4123065
> Needs a few tweaks but pretty proud of ourselves


Did you put a piece of slate down?

I like it.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 16, 2018)

ANC said:


> I had the shocks done last week, it included a good balancing and alignment.
> I'm pretty sure the whirring snow tire type sound it is making has to be bearings.
> It is just one of those cases where there isn't really any discernable play if you try to shake the wheel
> 
> ...


Bad bearings will eat tires up fast. I say you are on the right track.


----------



## roony (Apr 16, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Did you put a piece of slate down?
> 
> I like it.


We did concrete with plaster on top


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 16, 2018)

420God said:


> Yeah, but it's still there. The snow is insulating it. I couldn't even pull the tractor out of the barn. I've been using snowshoes to get around.
> 
> View attachment 4122596 View attachment 4122595


fuck, and i was bitching about having to wait till tomorrow to put my garden plants out....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 16, 2018)

ANC said:


> Welcome to the solar minimum, things ain't going to get better until 2025.
> I have warned of this before.
> 
> I showed my wife and friends the water marks on the cliffs next to the coast today, then we had a little chuckle about ocean levels rising and falling.
> Can you like see the shape of snow crystals with your bare eye, or do you need a microscope?


you can see them, as your eyeball slowly freezes


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 16, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> When I wax poetic about MN, it's cuz I forgot this. I'm a native SoCal kid, MN was the first time I ever saw snow fall from the sky. I got an intro in fucking spades LOL


me to, we lived in TN till my mom get remarried when i was 9, we moved to a farm in Mn. in the winter of 76...the worst winter in recorded history at that time...went from seeing snow a couple of times a winter for a couple of days, to MOUNTAINS of the shit.
they were putting snow in empty rail cars and running them south to melt, cause they had run out of places to pile it up. then when it all melted in the spring, it flooded like fucking noah.
you can't see our farm, but thats the town we lived in


----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2018)

I had the bearings put in and it sounds right again. I can hear the motor running when I'm driving, yay.
Definitely did some tread damage to the new tires as they still have a bit of sound to them, but it is not the whirring sound of having a motorbike strapped to your car.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 16, 2018)

ANC said:


> I had the bearings put in and it sounds right again. I can hear the motor running when I'm driving, yay.
> Definitely did some tread damage to the new tires as they still have a bit of sound to them, but it is not the whirring sound of having a motorbike strapped to your car.


they weren't on there long enough for it to go deep, drive it with the new bearings a few days and it should "grind" the high spots off and make them sound good again


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 16, 2018)

roony said:


> We did concrete with plaster on top


What type of concrete and plaster? I wouldn't mind making one myself.


----------



## roony (Apr 16, 2018)

We used plaster of paris as the core and then quick level concrete then a skim of more plaster as a skim sanded it flat and felted it was definitely a pain in the ass but worth it qith set up time inbetween each step


----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> I used to travel up and down CA to the tune of 1200 miles a week.
> My ears are still ringing from road noise (got to blame something)
> Anyway, tread style has more to do with the (noise that bothers me) then anything else.
> Do you have these type labels on your tires?
> ...


Not for tires, but things like dishwashers and computer monitors and TVs have those on here.

I have smallish wheels. Because it is an older car, 13-inch rims, which really narrows down the options in these days of large wheels on small cars. I went with Dunlop SP Sport 560. They are in no way bad, but I can see why the Conti eco contacts cost a bit more. I will spend the little extra money next time. I went with the more expensive bearing option today too.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 16, 2018)

ANC said:


> Not for tires, but things like dishwashers and computer monitors and TVs have those on here.
> 
> I have smallish wheels. Because it is an older car, 13-inch rims, which really narrows down the options in these days of large wheels on small cars. I went with Dunlop SP Sport 560. They are in no way bad, but I can see why the Conti eco contacts cost a bit more. I will spend the little extra money next time. I went with the more expensive bearing option today too.


 I had two cars that ran on 13s - a 1985 Honda CRX and a '92 Civic VX. Tires for the VX were a weird size.


----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2018)

Try and find tires for an old beetle on short notice.
The first Smart car has a pretty close fit to that size tire.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 16, 2018)

420God said:


> Wisconsin


What kinda cows? Dairy? How many acres land? Yours or leased? In Texas to pull a profit, or atleas not go broke you need your own land and it should be large. My family has 28acre, grass grows high and year around. Mild winters, doesnt freeze most winter, no need for barns or winter protection. Summers are hell on earth, but we have a wooded area with 2 "Tanks" and a creek. And 100% tax exemption on land were cattle are raised here. Angus and Long horn are choice. Here in beef country the Cows raise themselves


----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2018)

That's a pretty cow, I'd never be able to kill it.


----------



## charface (Apr 16, 2018)

Have been getting lots done,
Not all glamorous.
This morning I cleaned the damage our water did to our dishes with scotch bright and C. L. R

The iron filter is working so finally we can address the damage.

A little before and after
 


And that's all I have to say about that.
 
Pimphandworkout.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 16, 2018)

charface said:


> Have been getting lots done,
> Not all glamorous.
> This morning I cleaned the damage our water did to our dishes with scotch bright and C. L. R
> 
> ...


Gotta keep it strong..


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 16, 2018)

roony said:


> We used plaster of paris as the core and then quick level concrete then a skim of more plaster as a skim sanded it flat and felted it was definitely a pain in the ass but worth it qith set up time inbetween each step


Nice. I may give it a try.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 16, 2018)

ANC said:


> That's a pretty cow, I'd never be able to kill it.


The key question is: Could you eat it?


----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2018)

Probably, but I couldn't hurt it myself, pussy I know, right?
But I have no problem fucking with stupid humans.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 16, 2018)

ANC said:


> Probably, but I couldn't hurt it myself, pussy I know, right?
> *But I have no problem fucking with stupid humans*.


But the key question is; ah fuck never mind


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 16, 2018)

ANC said:


> Probably, but I couldn't hurt it myself, pussy I know, right?
> But I have no problem fucking with stupid humans.


In some parts of the world that's called "Long Pig".
J/S


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Bareback (Apr 17, 2018)

ANC said:


> Probably, but I couldn't hurt it myself, pussy I know, right?
> But I have no problem fucking with stupid humans.


But would you eat them


----------



## ANC (Apr 17, 2018)

Only if they taste nice. I doubt my teeth are good enough to kill it though.


----------



## 420God (Apr 17, 2018)

Today I'm putting bird feeders all around the farm. Lots of birds already migrated this way and now they're starving because everything is buried with snow.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 17, 2018)

420God said:


> Today I'm putting bird feeders all around the farm. Lots of birds already migrated this way and now they're starving because everything is buried with snow.


Do you still get as many eagles there as you did in the past?


----------



## 420God (Apr 17, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Do you still get as many eagles there as you did in the past?


We still have one family that comes around, 2 adults and 2 young. I keep a fresh deer out for them all winter.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 17, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Do you still get as many eagles there as you did in the past?


and how do you put dead rabbits for the eagles in a birdfeeder?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and how do you put dead rabbits for the eagles in a birdfeeder?


Eagles are resourceful birds.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 17, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Eagles are resourceful birds.


well fuck feeding them, then, tell them to bring the coffee and mcmuffins


----------



## 420God (Apr 17, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> What kinda cows? Dairy? How many acres land? Yours or leased? In Texas to pull a profit, or atleas not go broke you need your own land and it should be large. My family has 28acre, grass grows high and year around. Mild winters, doesnt freeze most winter, no need for barns or winter protection. Summers are hell on earth, but we have a wooded area with 2 "Tanks" and a creek. And 100% tax exemption on land were cattle are raised here. Angus and Long horn are choice. Here in beef country the Cows raise themselves
> View attachment 4123200 View attachment 4123199


We raise Jersey steers we get free from a dairy farm and I'm on 40 acres that I own, mix of woods and pasture with a pond.


----------



## 420God (Apr 17, 2018)

Here's where I almost got the tractor stuck trying to get feed to the calves. 

 
I've been having to use a sled and do everything by hand. Takes me a couple more hours now to take care of everything.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 17, 2018)

how many acres is pasture? not sure how many it takes to support one cow, but seems like you have a big enough piece of land to grow your own silage?


----------



## 420God (Apr 17, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> how many acres is pasture? not sure how many it takes to support one cow, but seems like you have a big enough piece of land to grow your own silage?


We only have 10 tillable acres, might be enough to take care of a quarter of our herd but the cost of the equipment to do that is insane. Cheaper to buy it than make it, for us anyway.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 17, 2018)

I went in to work today, even though it's snowing, and walked out a dollar an hour richer and formally titled "service manager". Which is what I've unofficially been for the past 3 years. But now it's official. I went all in for a brand new take home company vehicle at the end of the season too but got a "we'll have to check account after skid steer but maybe". After that I pretty much told them if I don't start benefiting like they do then there's nothing from stopping their 16 year employee from moving down south and getting a job year round cuz the winters and unemployment here are just too harsh. Which is something that I really have been considering.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 17, 2018)

nice to bargain from a position of strength...


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2018)

420God said:


> Here's where I almost got the tractor stuck trying to get feed to the calves.
> 
> View attachment 4123507
> I've been having to use a sled and do everything by hand. Takes me a couple more hours now to take care of everything.


 An object lesson in the insulating power of snow


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> how many acres is pasture? not sure how many it takes to support one cow, but seems like you have a big enough piece of land to grow your own silage?


I visited friends once in southern Ontario. They had 40 acres. They maintained the front lawn (a thousand square feet) and allowed the rest to go wild. They ended up with an island ecology whose microfauna attracted the attention of University and State researchers. 

Sometimes, keeping the land wild has benefits not reckonable in silage or profit. I salute landowners who see wildland as wealth.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 17, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Eagles are resourceful birds.


He's dead, Ben https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2017/02/09/bald-eagle-blocking-methuen-donut-shop-drive-through-euthanized/dbR3qM715qMOxMfDLEiDaI/story.html?s_campaign=bdc:article:stub


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 17, 2018)

that's what donuts do to you.....


wonder how he got the broken wing


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 17, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I went in to work today, even though it's snowing, and walked out a dollar an hour richer and formally titled "service manager". Which is what I've unofficially been for the past 3 years. But now it's official. I went all in for a brand new take home company vehicle at the end of the season too but got a "we'll have to check account after skid steer but maybe". After that I pretty much told them if I don't start benefiting like they do then there's nothing from stopping their 16 year employee from moving down south and getting a job year round cuz the winters and unemployment here are just too harsh. Which is something that I really have been considering.


Start your own biz and raid their customer base. Then later, you can merge with them and become instant VP. Or just squeeze them out.

The pool place over here does pools and fireplaces. The fireplace part keeps most of them working through winter.

My buddy retired young from where I worked and started a deck cleaning business. He's raking it in, man. Writes off his truck and all kinds of shit. I think he has stock in Thompson's Water Sealer. And rich sections don't even ask the price and they're the only people who hire him.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 17, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> He's dead, Ben https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2017/02/09/bald-eagle-blocking-methuen-donut-shop-drive-through-euthanized/dbR3qM715qMOxMfDLEiDaI/story.html?s_campaign=bdc:article:stub


Party pooper.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 17, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Party pooper.


I don't know if something's still broke but I couldn't read the link until it was in that quote box and clicked on it there.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 17, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I visited friends once in southern Ontario. They had 40 acres. They maintained the front lawn (a thousand square feet) and allowed the rest to go wild. They ended up with an island ecology whose microfauna attracted the attention of University and State researchers.
> 
> Sometimes, keeping the land wild has benefits not reckonable in silage or profit. I salute landowners who see wildland as wealth.


Here, you can get government monies for wetland restoration


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Here, you can get government monies for wetland restoration


By not taking such monies they retained complete autonomy.


----------



## 757growin (Apr 17, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Eagles are resourceful birds.


Caught this bird on my game trail cam. Don't know if its a young golden or bald eagle though. Any thoughts riu?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 17, 2018)

That's cool.


----------



## 757growin (Apr 17, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> That's cool.


I stuff that tire and metal fencing with grey meat. See what the smell of rotting meat will bring in.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 17, 2018)

757growin said:


> Caught this bird on my game trail cam. Don't know if its a young golden or bald eagle though. Any thoughts Roy?
> View attachment 4123819 View attachment 4123821


We have golden eagles around here but I never saw one land on the ground.

Nice bird.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 17, 2018)

757growin said:


> I stuff that tire and metal fencing with grey meat. See what the smell of rotting meat will bring in.


Well, shoot. Not as uplifting as I was thinking.


----------



## 757growin (Apr 17, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> We have golden eagles around here but I never saw one land on the ground.
> 
> Nice bird.


1st one I've gotten pics of. Wasn't sure what type. Thanks for clearing that up. It was any thoughts riu, not roy. So thanks for answering and I went back and fixed it.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2018)

757growin said:


> Caught this bird on my game trail cam. Don't know if its a young golden or bald eagle though. Any thoughts riu?
> View attachment 4123819 View attachment 4123821


 The mottling makes me think "juvenile bald"

http://www.iowadnr.gov/About-DNR/DNR-News-Releases/ArticleID/409/How-to-Tell-a-Golden-Eagle-from-a-Bald-Eagle


----------



## 757growin (Apr 17, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Well, shoot. Not as uplifting as I was thinking.


Yeah I'm really trying to get a mtn lion pic. But keep getting the neighbors dogs an coyotes with an occasional bobcat. I think I caught the beak of a condor but head my timer on 5 minutes instead of 30nsec. Sorry no in the wild shots. Partly staged


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 17, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> The mottling makes me think "juvenile bald"


The yellow feet are a baldy trait, goldens have more tan-colored feet


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 17, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> The yellow feet are a baldy trait, goldens have more tan-colored feet


I was focusing on the feet myself but I've got no knowledge of Goldens so some research would have been necessary - I see Bald Eagles literally every day in the hundreds.


----------



## 757growin (Apr 17, 2018)

As of 2013 time of this article, they say 3 breading pairs in my county..


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was focusing on the feet myself but I've got no knowledge of Goldens so some research would have been
> necessary - I see Bald Eagles literally every day in the hundreds.


http://fox5sandiego.com/2013/03/27/3rd-pair-of-bald-eagles-found-in-county/


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 17, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was focusing on the feet myself but I've got no knowledge of Goldens so some research would have been necessary - I see Bald Eagles literally every day in the hundreds.


I did some raptor rehab with goldens and balds. You'd get some goldens with yellow feet, depends on diet. I'd bet a juvenile bald based on his body to leg ratio in this instance.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 17, 2018)

757growin said:


> As of 2013 time of this article, theybsayb3 breading pairs in my county..
> http://fox5sandiego.com/2013/03/27/3rd-pair-of-bald-eagles-found-in-county/


Crazy - I drive literally less than 7 miles to work & see hundreds a day.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I did some raptor rehab with goldens and balds. You'd get some goldens with yellow feet, depends on diet. I'd bet a juvenile bald based on his body to leg ratio in this instance.


 Bald eagles (think they) are masters of camouflage


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 17, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Crazy - I drive literally less than 7 miles to work & see hundreds a day.


In Big Bear Lake we had them up by the dump but not in the 100's


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 17, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> In Big Bear Lake we had them up by the dump but not in the 100's


Although it's our fault it is more than a bit sad to see their heads stuck in a Mcdee's bag.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 17, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Although it's our fault it is more than a bit sad to see their heads stuck in a Mcdee's bag.


LOL their intelligence correlates to ours! Birds are amazingly smart/stupid


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 17, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL their intelligence correlates to ours! Birds are amazingly smart/stupid


Smart enough to know there's food in that bag or dumb enough to think it's healthy?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 17, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Smart enough to know there's food in that bag or dumb enough to think it's healthy?


High value food, kCal, interesting and depends on your definition of 'healthy'


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 17, 2018)

Great point.

Bacon!


----------



## ANC (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 17, 2018)

ANC said:


>


Fuck you ANC - you probably have shorts on with sweaty balls.
At least I shouldn't have to shovel in the morning.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 17, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Fuck you ANC - you probably have shorts on with sweaty balls.
> At least I shouldn't have to shovel in the morning.


I'm feeling pretty put upon I had to trash bag my tomatoes!


----------



## ANC (Apr 17, 2018)

lol, naaah, it is a pretty typical autumn morning.
Pretty chilly, almost 65 degrees, and we had a light rain shower overnight.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 18, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Start your own biz and raid their customer base. Then later, you can merge with them and become instant VP. Or just squeeze them out.
> 
> The pool place over here does pools and fireplaces. The fireplace part keeps most of them working through winter.
> 
> My buddy retired young from where I worked and started a deck cleaning business. He's raking it in, man. Writes off his truck and all kinds of shit. I think he has stock in Thompson's Water Sealer. And rich sections don't even ask the price and they're the only people who hire him.


The funniest part about you saying that is my boss' fireplace caught fire on Christmas because he never cleans it lol. I don't doubt I could get enough work in the summers if I started a rivalry. It's always just the winters here I'm worried about. Feast or famine. I know that company though. Seen them at the tradeshows. Truth be told I look at my uncles with their cortisone shots and blown out knees and see exactly where I'll be, if I stay here, in 30 years. Just not as rich too boot. Shit just yesterday I tweaked my back lifting a 281lb liner cuz I'm a young dummy. I'm looking to get on the field side of an auto cover company or something. Where I go show new installers how to install stuff. Kind of over dealing with rich prick homeowners. Feel as though I'm helping the wrong people. I already told my wife after the little one goes to college I want to move to China and teach English for atleast a year. Man I wrote a damn book. Well those are Neo's dreams and aspirations.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 18, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Truth be told I look at my uncles with their cortisone shots and blown out knees and see exactly where I'll be, if I stay here, in 30 years. Just not as rich too boot. Shit just yesterday I tweaked my back lifting a 281lb liner cuz I'm a young dummy.


Very good advice, don't be as dumb as me.


----------



## Fubard (Apr 18, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Very good advice, don't be as dumb as me.


Or me, especially as dumb as me.


----------



## ANC (Apr 18, 2018)

neosapien said:


> The funniest part about you saying that is my boss' fireplace caught fire on Christmas because he never cleans it lol. I don't doubt I could get enough work in the summers if I started a rivalry. It's always just the winters here I'm worried about. Feast or famine. I know that company though. Seen them at the tradeshows. Truth be told I look at my uncles with their cortisone shots and blown out knees and see exactly where I'll be, if I stay here, in 30 years. Just not as rich too boot. Shit just yesterday I tweaked my back lifting a 281lb liner cuz I'm a young dummy. I'm looking to get on the field side of an auto cover company or something. Where I go show new installers how to install stuff. Kind of over dealing with rich prick homeowners. Feel as though I'm helping the wrong people. I already told my wife after the little one goes to college I want to move to China and teach English for atleast a year. Man I wrote a damn book. Well those are Neo's dreams and aspirations.


A friend of ours has gone over for an English teaching job, she is loving it.


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 18, 2018)

I'd like to give thanks to all contributors of this thread for making me realize i've become one lazy fuck.



And on a side note.

Contact some one you care for that you don't converse with much today.Let'em know ya care,you'll feel better going to sleep tonight.

RIP to my father in law.Miss you dude.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 18, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Very good advice, don't be as dumb as me.


or me.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 18, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Same here, my wife does the jack rabbit(and I’m not talking about on deez nuts) she slams on the brakes and the floors it


Mrs. Stool is also a "stomper"...


----------



## ANC (Apr 18, 2018)

I nearly managed to kill my clones.
I forgot to water them yesterday.
They were bone dry and looking bad when I got to it this morning.
Went to check on them a while ago. They seem to have risen from the dead.
Good thing I haven't been treating them like pussies.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 18, 2018)

ANC said:


> I nearly managed to kill my clones.
> I forgot to water them yesterday.
> They were bone dry and looking bad when I got to it this morning.
> Went to check on them a while ago. They seem to have risen from the dead.
> Good thing I haven't been treating them like pussies.


Yes I run a sort of Spartan grow program too.


----------



## ANC (Apr 18, 2018)

I should get my lazy arse in gear and build them a bigger box.
I hate slogging it out all the way to the garage to check on them.

I did water them Saturday before we left home.

To be honest I'm still a little weary of the saw.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 18, 2018)

ANC said:


> I nearly managed to kill my clones.
> I forgot to water them yesterday.
> They were bone dry and looking bad when I got to it this morning.
> Went to check on them a while ago. They seem to have risen from the dead.
> *Good thing I haven't been treating them like pussies.*


Now that is some quality asshole-rationalizing there! You deftly turned an act of cruel neglect into a service rendered. That's high-level self-absolution.


----------



## ANC (Apr 18, 2018)

Touche


----------



## neosapien (Apr 18, 2018)

ANC said:


> A friend of ours has gone over for an English teaching job, she is loving it.


Yeah it's pretty easy to get credentials to do that I've come to find. I also just recently got reinspired to hit the Mandarin again. Found this black American polyglot dude on YouTube who's fluent in a bunch of shit and he goes around and records people's reactions when he starts talking in their native tongue. The Asians usually have the best reactions. It's pretty damn interesting.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 18, 2018)

and i'm sure most of it is crappy mids to begin with
http://www.wweek.com/news/2018/04/18/oregon-grew-more-cannabis-than-customers-can-smoke-now-shops-and-farmers-are-left-with-mountains-of-unwanted-bud/
this is what happens when every swingin' dick in the world thinks they're gonna get rich off of weed, they just fuck everyone else over with their shit weed.


----------



## ANC (Apr 18, 2018)

My wife just sent this photo from the train. 

English is the only thing I got a distinction for in my final exams.


----------



## Fubard (Apr 18, 2018)

Nothing feels better than your hair being buzzed down to a #1(⅛ ") now winter is over, 2" of unnecessary fur gone, so there's "down to the wood" added to 7" of chin fur.

For some reason, people don't tend to piss me off in public, no idea why...


----------



## ANC (Apr 18, 2018)

I have the kind of beard, where people let me drive first at crossings.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 18, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Nothing feels better than your hair being buzzed down to a #1(⅛ ") now winter is over, 2" of unnecessary fur gone, so there's "down to the wood" added to 7" of chin fur.
> 
> For some reason, people don't tend to piss me off in public, no idea why...


 the Pelt. you can just call me Eldred Jonas.
and that's me smiling......i've often wondered why people seem nervous around me, too


----------



## Potmetal (Apr 18, 2018)

That's the way everyone looks around here


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 18, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Yeah it's pretty easy to get credentials to do that I've come to find. I also just recently got reinspired to hit the Mandarin again. Found this black American polyglot dude on YouTube who's fluent in a bunch of shit and he goes around and records people's reactions when he starts talking in their native tongue. The Asians usually have the best reactions. It's pretty damn interesting.


Lol I'm with the guy that said, "you have too focus on something", 
I wish I could do that, I wore out the rewind button on the cassete player tring to learn french, he's pretty incredible.


----------



## Fubard (Apr 18, 2018)

ANC said:


> I have the kind of beard, where people let me drive first at crossings.


Mine is still growing, next winter it should be coming close to being a scarf.

Think "biker" crossed with skinhead, but with legal weapons such as crutches or walking sticks (and the occasional blade taped to my back depending on where I'm going but that's a side issue). I may have lost weight,.but there's still a "presence" if you know what I mean because I ain't no beanpole.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 18, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Nothing feels better than your hair being buzzed down to a #1(⅛ ") now winter is over, 2" of unnecessary fur gone, so there's "down to the wood" added to 7" of chin fur.
> 
> For some reason, people don't tend to piss me off in public, no idea why...


I shaved my beard off last week only to discover I look like a turtle, It's coming back in nicely.


----------



## Fubard (Apr 18, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4124100 the Pelt. you can just call me Eldred Jonas.
> and that's me smiling......i've often wondered why people seem nervous around me, too


Been told to lose the fur, I refused because it makes me more attractive to women since they can only see half my face and, as I've been told, "it tickles"...


----------



## ANC (Apr 18, 2018)

Yup, that happened to me, once...


----------



## Fubard (Apr 18, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> I shaved my beard off last week only to discover I look like a turtle, It's coming back in nicely.


About 5 years ago I screwed up trimming the beard and the lot had to come off.

My own cats were not amused, the missus was not amused, I was not amused, and since then its been allowed to grow because if you don't cut it you can't fuck it up


----------



## neosapien (Apr 18, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Lol I'm with the guy that said, "you have too focus on something",
> I wish I could do that, I wore out the rewind button on the cassete player tring to learn french, he's pretty incredible.


Yeah he's all like anyone can do it, you just have to focus. Nah bruh, you got a gift that you are unaware of. He's got hundreds of those videos! Some like 3 hours long!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 18, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> I shaved my beard off last week only to discover I look like a turtle, It's coming back in nicely.


you're lucky, i look like a turkey


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 18, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4124100 the Pelt. you can just call me Eldred Jonas.
> and that's me smiling......i've often wondered why people seem nervous around me, too


LOL, reminds me of this guy


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 18, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL, reminds me of this guy


that's cool, probably one of the most flattering comparisons ever made to me, but,
 was thinking more of this guy, I've always been a Big Coffin Hunter.


----------



## Fubard (Apr 18, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4124100 the Pelt. you can just call me Eldred Jonas.
> and that's me smiling......i've often wondered why people seem nervous around me, too


See those bare patches you have around your mouth? With me that's fur.

So there's someone built like a bear with an almost shaved head who looks like he's tried to eat a grizzly but the tail's still hanging out. 

I tend to be left alone...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 18, 2018)

does he ever fart?
the grizzly?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 18, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> I shaved my beard off last week only to discover I look like a turtle, It's coming back in nicely.


No shit? 
Glad I'm not the only one who looks like a freak without my beard...


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 18, 2018)

I miss my stache


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 18, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> I miss my stache


 still miss it?


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 18, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4124183 still miss it?


I was way beyond those amatures..

And yes I do I hated the upkeep and having strangers touch my face...even the smoke shows


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 18, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL, reminds me of this guy



Pai Mei was a total badass. Those eyebrows, though...


----------



## Bareback (Apr 18, 2018)

I have a friend named wolfman he has a zz top beard , about 28 years ago his girlfriend talked him into shaving it off, he looked like a squirrel, it probably took a year for it to grow out to his belly button. It seemed like it grow a inch a day . 

Ohh his girlfriend was gone in about a month because we didn't stop laughing at his ugly ass until he ran her off.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 18, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I have a friend named wolfman he has a zz top beard , about 28 years ago his girlfriend talked him into shaving it off, he looked like a squirrel, it probably took a year for it to grow out to his belly button. It seemed like it grow a inch a day .
> 
> Ohh his girlfriend was gone in about a month because we didn't stop laughing at his ugly ass until he ran her off.


Billy Gibbions is one hell of a musician - not possible for words to describe how cool he is.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 18, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Billy Gibbions is one hell of a musician - not possible for words to describe how cool he is.
> 
> View attachment 4124290


My buddy wolf is a complete mess, my used to work for a employment agency so just for fun she ran a back ground check on him. 9 pages and almost every charge had a weapons charge with it. 13 DUIs the last time we checked, one of them on a bicycle. He got teased because he repeated what the cop said, as it turns out the right to remain silent is a good place to start lol.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 18, 2018)

Bareback said:


> My buddy wolf is a complete mess, my used to work for a employment agency so just for fun she ran a back ground check on him. 9 pages and almost every charge had a weapons charge with it. 13 DUIs the last time we checked, one of them on a bicycle. He got teased because he repeated what the cop said, as it turns out the right to remain silent is a good place to start lol.


I don't think he will end well - who knows, but all the weapons indicators are red flags.
Not to mention all the DUI's.

Hope for the best.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 18, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I don't think he will end well - who knows, but all the weapons indicators are red flags.
> Not to mention all the DUI's.
> 
> Hope for the best.


a dui on a bicycle? if you get a dui on a bicycle, you fucking deserve it


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 18, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> a dui on a bicycle? if you get a dui on a bicycle, you fucking deserve it


Damn, I skimmed right over that little nugget.
Lol, smfh


----------



## Fubard (Apr 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> does he ever fart?
> the grizzly?


No, but every time I walk into woods I get a strange urge to go for a shit


----------



## ANC (Apr 19, 2018)

Good thing it wasn't an elephant, they seem, to shit the moment they step out of the field into the road.
You should try driving in southern Botswana.


----------



## Fubard (Apr 19, 2018)

With the way you lot drive, I'd shit meself if I was trying to cross the road too


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 19, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> I miss my stache





Roger A. Shrubber said:


> still miss it?


I've had my same "cop" stache since 1970


----------



## neosapien (Apr 19, 2018)

My beard comes in all patchy and scraggly. I can really only grow a stache and a goatee. Or mutton chops. And even then they don't connect or nothing. It makes me feel self-conscious and less of a man. But then my massive penis comforts me and tells me all the testosterone went into making my massive penis.


----------



## Potmetal (Apr 19, 2018)

neosapien said:


> My beard comes in all patchy and scraggly. I can really only grow a stache and a goatee. Or mutton chops. And even then they don't connect or nothing. It makes me feel self-conscious and less of a man. But then my massive penis comforts me and tells me all the testosterone went into making my massive penis.


Same. Except for the beard/stache part.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 19, 2018)

neosapien said:


> My beard comes in all patchy and scraggly. I can really only grow a stache and a goatee. Or mutton chops. And even then they don't connect or nothing. It makes me feel self-conscious and less of a man. But then my massive penis comforts me and tells me all the testosterone went into making my massive penis.


Same except for the chops and penis part.

I think it's the native American blood in my veins.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 19, 2018)

ANC said:


> Good thing it wasn't an elephant, they seem, to shit the moment they step out of the field into the road.
> You should try driving in southern Botswana.


they say elephants may be as (or more) intelligent than us...maybe they're just making a social commentary


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> does he ever fart?
> the grizzly?





Fubard said:


> No, but every time I walk into woods I get a strange urge to go for a shit


Hi, they call me Bear Scat.


----------



## 420God (Apr 20, 2018)

Happy 420!


----------



## Fubard (Apr 20, 2018)

A happy 420 to all, hope you're having a good Friedday.


Accomplishment today? Getting on the forum


----------



## ANC (Apr 20, 2018)

Yeah, I was actually kind of productive.
Cut up all the aluminium I have for lights, without any injuries.
Also drilled holes in three already. Gotta wait until Tuesday for more screws.
I took all the local supplier had in stock. It is OK, I will at least be able to pull the clones out of their tiny box when it is done.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 20, 2018)

It's a Carmel type of day, burning money to make money, happy 420!


----------



## Fubard (Apr 20, 2018)

I know the feeling, but didn't do as much as you.

Picked up pH and ECS pens from post office because we missed mailman yesterday, sorted out an issue with my health insurance, prepped a new pot so I can up-pot Snowy (who got some bending without me breaking any more of her, WOOHOO) tomorrow and had the joys of seeing a fresh White Haze break ground and open up.

And I didn't try to shove a crutch down someone's throat, I'm getting soft in my old age.


----------



## Potmetal (Apr 20, 2018)

Thus far I have done very little. Odds are pretty strong that I'll keep this momentum up and finish strong having done very little. I am pushing the envelope of doing little, and the productivity speaks for itself. Gotta keep the press on tho. All this stuff isn't gonna not get done on its own.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 20, 2018)

We're just going to look around and take some tests. Nothing to worry about. Relax. Happy 420.


----------



## Fubard (Apr 20, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4124546 View attachment 4124545
> We're just going to look around and take some tests. Nothing to worry about. Relax. Happy 420.


Sorry about that, I knew I shouldn't have had that bean


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 20, 2018)

Potmetal said:


> Thus far I have done very little. Odds are pretty strong that I'll keep this momentum up and finish strong having done very little. I am pushing the envelope of doing little, and the productivity speaks for itself. Gotta keep the press on tho. All this stuff isn't gonna not get done on its own.


overachiever


----------



## Potmetal (Apr 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> overachiever


You know it. If I do any less I'll be in a catatonic hibernation lol.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 20, 2018)

Potmetal said:


> You know it. If I do any less I'll be in a catatonic hibernation lol.


Can you guys keep it down, I'm trying to nap over here.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 20, 2018)

Actually finished work before sundown today so i put a couple hours on the duck pond. I'll be back filling all behind it and planting grasses. Ducks haven't seen it yet but the older hens seem interested.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 20, 2018)

Anyone for a turkey egg omelet?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 20, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Ducks haven't seen it yet but the older hens seem interested. View attachment 4124754


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 20, 2018)

My dad loved Foghorn Leghorn


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4124868


Great Gif - so apropos.
+ Rep

When it comes to finding the really good ones - dosn't seem to be my Gif(t).


----------



## ANC (Apr 21, 2018)

Whoohooo, I am at it again. All the holes have been drilled for my next light, and everything fits first time.
I had to do quite a bit of rework last time minus the two fingers that were out of operation.
I still have to do the soldering, thermal compounding and then putting in about 100 nuts and bolts.

Just lit a fire for an afternoon braai.


----------



## Potmetal (Apr 21, 2018)

Looking forward to seeing the light when you get it finished @ANC. I'm considering trying my hand at a diy light this fall.


----------



## ANC (Apr 21, 2018)

Simple design, everything hangs on two adjustable threaded rods.


Driver gets mounted on the little pedestal.



Simple plastic conduit on side to hide all the wires


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 21, 2018)

I accomplished logging on to RIU. That takes much dedication these days...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 21, 2018)

Took inventory of pavers that need replaced. I need about 14. That's about one from every 2 pallets.

  
Cut literally dozens of these and never found a white center. Man made aggregate, something fell in I guess.

A few others chipped out on the edges where I park the truck. Road salt clings to truck then melts off and damages them.

 
Have to relevel some spots where the car tires track. It happens.

My truck now sits a little crooked if you put a level on it. One side sunk a half inch more. A days work, getting stoned, fucking around and waving to the neighbors while they drive by.

Hard to see with the naked eye, but I see it so I'll fix it.

Still beats black top or concrete for me. You can repair a 6"x9" spot a lot easier than a continuous slab of something.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 21, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4125255


That's pimp , bro. Have you fucked in it yet?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 22, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> That's pimp , bro. Have you fucked in it yet?


Like, . . . with somebody else?


----------



## ANC (Apr 22, 2018)

Family, farm animals, or vegetables, we are not very picky here.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 22, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> That's pimp , bro. Have you fucked in it yet?


It's still pretty cold around here.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Like, . . . with somebody else?


I've fucked _with _people in hot tubs, but never _fucked _people in hot tubs ...


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 22, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I've fucked _with _people in hot tubs, but never _fucked _people in hot tubs ...


I should have allowed you to go over that weir


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I should have allowed you to go over that weir


omg I was sooo high and I would have been like "wat"


----------



## ANC (Apr 22, 2018)

OMG, my hands and body feel used up after today.
Finally got the last strip screwed in, now I only have to attach the driver. and lead.
I can do that tomorrow.

Just ate some milktart. The world is good again.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 22, 2018)

Last few weekends we were out and about. This weekend has been filled with yard work and laundry. 
It's pretty warm out, so I'm taking another smoke break. 
My neighbor comes over for dabs, which most of the time, his timing, sucks!
Today, he did well.
The garden will get some love later on tonight.

SH420


----------



## Bareback (Apr 22, 2018)

Went fishing with my daughter yesterday and today we went shopping and I found the perfect flip-flops tomorrow 6 hours or more driving to a specialist.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 22, 2018)

Raked up oak debris into 30 little piles. I'd bag them but I'm too lazy tonight.

 
Moles are out of control all of a sudden. I'll have to look up remedies. Never saw so many hills and tunnels like this spring.
I may go Bill Murray on them.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 22, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Went fishing with my daughter yesterday and today we went shopping and I found the perfect flip-flops tomorrow 6 hours or more driving to a specialist.


i see your bait, what were you fishing for?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 22, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4125764
> Raked up oak debris into 30 little piles. I'd bag them but I'm too lazy tonight.
> 
> View attachment 4125765
> ...


i didn't see where you had written under that first picture, i thought you had beavers


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 22, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Went fishing with my daughter yesterday and today we went shopping and I found the perfect flip-flops tomorrow 6 hours or more driving to a specialist.



A flip-flop specialist?


----------



## lokie (Apr 22, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4125764
> Raked up oak debris into 30 little piles. I'd bag them but I'm too lazy tonight.
> 
> View attachment 4125765
> ...



The little fuckers are everywhere and working overtime in my yard.
If I didn't know better I would say there are NY Sandhogs working on an extension under there.
Can't take 2 steps without feeling the mounds cave beneath your feet.

I looked into traps and poison for moles. I decided it would be cheaper to starve them out. 
I bought bug poison granules to kill the grubs and insect larva they feed on. 

I figure that way I would get rid of the insects and discourage the moles from hanging around.

If I had to draw a pic of the yard it would look something like this.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 22, 2018)

I mowed and pulled weeds while my wife was visiting her dad 
I'm about ready to drink some whiskey, puff a little herb (haven't had any all day) and play Electronic Battleship- I have a new search strategy I'm eager to try out


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4125764
> Raked up oak debris into 30 little piles. I'd bag them but I'm too lazy tonight.
> 
> View attachment 4125765
> ...


 Would you say your _concentration _of moles has gone up?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 22, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Went fishing with my daughter yesterday and today we went shopping and I found the perfect flip-flops tomorrow 6 hours or more driving to a specialist.


Thirst quenching technology, the only way to fly.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 22, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Would you say your _concentration _of moles has gone up?


Could just be avocado's number.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 22, 2018)

Well, my new search strategy didn't work as well as I'd hoped


----------



## Bareback (Apr 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i see your bait, what were you fishing for?


I held it out as far as I could but it just wasn't getting any better. 

When my daughter caught it she said " I caught a ahh ahh ahh fish " , in her defense it's been a couple of years since she caught a bass, well that and she's blonde.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2018)

Bareback said:


> ~snip~ a ahh ahh ahh fish ~snip~


Gesundheit!


----------



## Bareback (Apr 22, 2018)

Ohh when we was out shopping today , we got a baby stroller at babies r-us , I think the regular price was around 325$ I walked out of the store taxes and all for 275$ I felt like I had been butt raped. Holy shit I can't believe how much stuff has gone up since my kids were born.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Apr 22, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> A flip-flop specialist?


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Could just be avocado's number.


6.02x10^23


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 22, 2018)

while i know this is whats actually out there, 

this is what i see when i think of mole....
guess you can tell what bed time stories i got


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4125898 while i know this is whats actually out there,
> View attachment 4125899
> this is what i see when i think of mole....
> guess you can tell what bed time stories i got


 Poop, poop!! I'm Lord of the Lone Trail!!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 22, 2018)

The Lord knows what we may find, dear lass,
And The Deuce knows what we may do


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> The Lord knows what we may find, dear lass,
> And The Deuce knows what we may do


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 22, 2018)

I was in the grocery store recently and a woman sneezed and I said "bless you" and she said "thank you" and I said "you're welcome"

it was nice


----------



## Fubard (Apr 23, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I was in the grocery store recently and a woman sneezed and I said "bless you" and she said "thank you" and I said "you're welcome"
> 
> it was nice


Do that in the UK and you'll get a mouthful for trying to impose your religious beliefs on them, same as I once copped a mouthful because I dared to do something so polite as hold a door open for someone.

Thankfully people are considerably more polite over here in Vlaanderen.


----------



## ANC (Apr 23, 2018)

Just completed my second LED light, now only one more to build as soon as I can get more screws.

I am descendant of Flemish people... I still carry a Flemish surname.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 23, 2018)

ANC said:


> That's a pretty cow, I'd never be able to kill it.


Steak isnt on the menu, baby cows are all the cattle on this lot are female, the Stud is kept elsewere. When the females go into heat my uncle loads em up, takes em to to the bull, when pregnent, brings em back.


----------



## Fubard (Apr 23, 2018)

Managed 3 days without killing a plant, that's an achievement for me given my record of ham-fistedness and stupidity


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 23, 2018)

420God said:


> Here's where I almost got the tractor stuck trying to get feed to the calves.
> 
> View attachment 4123507
> I've been having to use a sled and do everything by hand. Takes me a couple more hours now to take care of everything.


Yeah, i lived in Decature, Il for 7 years, i remeber that shit.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 23, 2018)

420God said:


> We raise Jersey steers we get free from a dairy farm and I'm on 40 acres that I own, mix of woods and pasture with a pond.


And im guesing yalls land taxes arent anywere near as lax as ours. I believe In Illinois corn/soybean farmers dont pay taxes, in Texas if you have cattle, even if not yers, no taxes on land or even yer house if on that land. Even if your supposed to pay and owe taxes or debt, texas law states your land cant be taken from you, or your house, or even your old moldysneakers. "The people" Run shit here.
www.lonestarlandlaw.com/Texas-Homestead.html


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 23, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> And im guesing yalls land taxes arent anywere near as lax as ours. I believe In Illinois corn/soybean farmers dont pay taxes, in Texas if you have cattle, even if not yers, no taxes on land or even yer house if on that land. Even if your supposed to pay and owe taxes or debt, texas law states your land cant be taken from you, or your house, or even your old moldysneakers. "The people" Run shit here.
> www.lonestarlandlaw.com/Texas-Homestead.html


So you can refuse to pay taxes in Texas and get away with it? 

That is retarded.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 23, 2018)

_ "If you owe taxes and can't keep up with an IRS payment plan, your homestead is Texas toast."_
https://pocketsense.com/texas-exempt-irs-seizure-taxes-8642078.html


----------



## 420God (Apr 23, 2018)

My family lived between San Antonio and Corpus Christi before they moved up north here. My uncle recently sold the land because he didn't want to keep paying taxes on it after my grandfather passed. It's been a dream of my wife to move to Texas, she hates the cold up here but we're so settled in it'd be hard to see ourselves going through with it. Maybe after a couple more record breaking winters that won't be so hard to imagine.


----------



## dangledo (Apr 23, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah, i lived in Decature, Il for 7 years, i remeber that shit.


7 years and you never learned to spell it correctly?

That place is a shit hole

Makes sense you lived there


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 23, 2018)

dangledo said:


> 7 years and you never learned to spell it correctly?


LOL


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 23, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> So you can refuse to pay taxes in Texas and get away with it?
> 
> That is retarded.


So they dont teach yall how to read were yere from?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 23, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> So they dont teach yall how to read were yere from?


Says the guy who can't spell.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 23, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> Well since i was still learning my abcs, and how to tie my shoes, and believed in the toothe fairy. Nastiest porta potty shit hole city i ever saw, fuck its name and its spelling


LOL 
You literally lived in a city for 7 years and never learned how to spell it? 
Wow. 

I've met a lot of dumb people online, but you're special. 
How long has it been since you got a good nights sleep? 

Put down the meff pipe... (again)


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 23, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Do that in the UK and you'll get a mouthful for trying to impose your religious beliefs on them, same as I once copped a mouthful because I dared to do something so polite as hold a door open for someone.
> 
> Thankfully people are considerably more polite over here in Vlaanderen.


i held a door open for a woman once, and she started to give me that shit. so i just shut the door in her face.....


----------



## ANC (Apr 23, 2018)

I was raised in a time when it was thought chivalrous, as it has been for hundreds of years before.
Not about to turn into an arsehole because some chicks wanna catch feels.


----------



## roony (Apr 23, 2018)

Took more of the back yard back this weekend 
Got the veggy garden started and beds tilled also


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 23, 2018)

roony said:


> Took more of the back yard back this weekendView attachment 4126106 View attachment 4126109
> Got the veggy garden started and beds tilled also
> View attachment 4126112 View attachment 4126113


What type brush was that you cleared in the first two pics? Brambles?


----------



## ANC (Apr 23, 2018)

Brambles would have been the perfect word for motorcycles.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 23, 2018)

I'm binge watching Stranger Things while I do laundry.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 23, 2018)

ANC said:


> Brambles would have been the perfect word for motorcycles.


Back in the '60s we called them Scramblers, a street/off road bike


----------



## roony (Apr 23, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> What type brush was that you cleared in the first two pics? Brambles?


BlackBerry bushes big mean bastards!


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 23, 2018)

roony said:


> BlackBerry bushes big mean bastards!


I love blackberries. I can't get them to survive more than 3 yrs, too hot and dry here


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 23, 2018)

Beauty of a spring day. Dogs laying out on last year's blanket that I put in my trunk all winter. Wife only bitched briefly about it, lol. 
 
Cut grass with new tractor I got on sale last November. Forgot to lower the deck the 1st few passes. Works better lowered.
 
Thought I was rich when I woke up. Then realized a buddy paid me for something in 2's, a one and a taped together 5.
 
Going to finish raking debris under the oaks and call it time to get dabbed up.

Wife insists on feeding deer, I get stuck raking corn ears.

Well, it's her birthday so I'll let it slide .
In. Later.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 23, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Wife insists on feeding deer, I get stuck raking corn ears.
> Well, it's her birthday so I'll let it slide .
> In. Later.


My folks did that for years, but used cracked corn in one of these.
Looks natural & no cob's to pick up.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 23, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4126244
> Beauty of a spring day. Dogs laying out on last year's blanket that I put in my trunk all winter. Wife only bitched briefly about it, lol.
> View attachment 4126245
> Cut grass with new tractor I got on sale last November. Forgot to lower the deck the 1st few passes. Works better lowered.
> ...


Happy Wife's birthday. What did you get her?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 23, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Happy Wife's birthday. What did you get her?


 Something classier than this I hope


----------



## Potmetal (Apr 23, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i held a door open for a woman once, and she started to give me that shit. so i just shut the door in her face.....


That's lock stock and barrel why I have retired to rural farm country. I couldn't not open a door for an older person. Around here the folks always smile and thank you. Mayberry still exists, but you've got to give up access to all of your urban conveniences to live there lol.
Flip side is that some of these farm boys grow some nuclear level smoke, and 80% of any procurement involves bartering, and I love trading. I'm a part of the population that nearly has to beaten to spend a dime.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 23, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4126244
> Beauty of a spring day. Dogs laying out on last year's blanket that I put in my trunk all winter. Wife only bitched briefly about it, lol.
> View attachment 4126245
> Cut grass with new tractor I got on sale last November. Forgot to lower the deck the 1st few passes. Works better lowered.
> ...


Went to a strip club that broke change in twos.. Woke up with a wad of it

Possible source


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 23, 2018)

Potmetal said:


> That's lock stock and barrel why I have retired to rural farm country. I couldn't not open a door for an older person. Around here the folks always smile and thank you. Mayberry still exists, but you've got to give up access to all of your urban conveniences to live there lol.
> Flip side is that some of these farm boys grow some nuclear level smoke, and 80% of any procurement involves bartering, and I love trading. I'm a part of the population that nearly has to beaten to spend a dime.


I live in a northern Los Angeles suburb. I had a gentleman hold open the door for me into the post office today! I was stunned speechless and finally thanked him profusely.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 23, 2018)

I hold the door open for elderly, women, children, and dudes in skinny jeans.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 23, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> I hold the door open for elderly, women, children, and dudes in skinny jeans.


LOL I'm an elderly woman, would you hold it open twice for me?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 23, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I'm an elderly woman, would you hold it open twice for me?


No skinny jeans?


----------



## ebgood (Apr 23, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I live in a northern Los Angeles suburb. I had a gentleman hold open the door for me into the post office today! I was stunned speechless and finally thanked him profusely.


He better hold that damn for u!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 23, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> No skinny jeans?


I don't like tight jeans, but I do have Under Armour workout tights I spend the summer in.


ebgood said:


> He better hold that damn for u!
> View attachment 4126355


Always the gentleman, thank you


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 23, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Happy Wife's birthday. What did you get her?


Actually I gave her $300 and asked her to stay out of the checking account for a couple days.

So she went shopping. I should find out soon what she got.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 23, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Actually I gave her $300 and asked her to stay out of the checking account for a couple days.
> 
> So she went shopping. I should find out soon what she got.


What she doesn't have a credit card? LOL rookie.


----------



## ANC (Apr 23, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Back in the '60s we called them Scramblers, a street/off road bike


The Dutch people always laugh at our word for small scooters like Vespas, we call them bromponies. Grunting ponies.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 23, 2018)

I went and kidnapped my nephew..he is almost 10 Mo...I got him all dressed in a cool lil outfit of his and a light jacket.. broke his stroller out and pushed that lil stinker all around the small town my sis lives in...I cut them up some wood I had brought over into kindling wood and made a rick on the back porch...but thats not anything new ...either thing...but what is new is I literally pushed him for about 3 mi lol..he usually passes out after about 15 ta 30 min of walking but he was just loving it today....idk where I would be if that boy wasnt in my life...I'm a HUGE fan of kids ..iv always wanted them myself but I kinda blew it w the only person I would of ever considered having them w...so I'll be spoiling this lil shit till I'm 6 ft under...I'll have him skinnin bucks, catchin native trout, digging sang, and croonin the ladies by his 5th bday lol...


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 23, 2018)

ANC said:


> The Dutch people always laugh at our word for small scooters like Vespas, we call them bromponies. Grunting ponies.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 23, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> I went and kidnapped my nephew..he is almost 10 Mo...I got him all dressed in a cool lil outfit of his and a light jacket.. broke his stroller out and pushed that lil stinker all around the small town my sis lives in...I cut them up some wood I had brought over into kindling wood and made a rick on the back porch...but thats not anything new ...either thing...but what is new is I literally pushed him for about 3 mi lol..he usually passes out after about 15 ta 30 min of walking but he was just loving it today....idk where I would be if that boy wasnt in my life...I'm a HUGE fan of kids ..iv always wanted them myself but I kinda blew it w the only person I would of ever considered having them w...so I'll be spoiling this lil shit till I'm 6 ft under...I'll have him skinnin bucks, catchin native trout, digging sang, and croonin the ladies by his 5th bday lol...


Whatchya smokin'?


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 23, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I'm an elderly woman, would you hold it open twice for me?


Of course, on the way in and on the way out.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 23, 2018)

This belongs in daily nugg so I'll double post.
Hash joint


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 23, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Whatchya smokin'?


Marlboro Reds lol...I am about to get locked up for 30 days and I can't fail a test or it'll be 90 ..so blah...fucked up my whole grow season...all cause my pos lawyer forgot she had court in DECEMBER and is just now getting around to it...fuck lawyers


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 23, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Marlboro Reds lol...I am about to get locked up for 30 days and I can't fail a test or it'll be 90 ..so blah...fucked up my whole grow season...all cause my pos lawyer forgot she had court in DECEMBER and is just now getting around to it...fuck lawyers


Wait, you weren't allowed to show up on your own behalf?


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 23, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Wait, you weren't allowed to show up on your own behalf?


Nope.. magistrate said I didn't have court that day ...so nothing was there to show up to... and the sad thing is I had already had court in Nov...and they told me I had either 30 in or 90 out...and right then and there I said let's go...no,no,no...they said I had to wait till next court date to be SENTENCED...wtf..I said didnt u just sentence me or give me the option of the two...and they said I just had to wait...and this has caused me so many problems..I havent wanted to go fill out apps to the places I wanted to work because I don't want to say..oh btw I'm on bail..or wait till a background check happens and I have a case out... and iv called this bitch every week since dec and just finally got her at the beginning of this month...another great thing is I won't be going to the jail I usually go to..this is happening like 6 counties away..about 2 hrs from home...so that's another great thing....


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 23, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Nope.. magistrate said I didn't have court that day ...so nothing was there to show up to... and the sad thing is I had already had court in Nov...and they told me I had either 30 in or 90 out...and right then and there I said let's go...no,no,no...they said I had to wait till next court date to be SENTENCED...wtf..I said didnt u just sentence me or give me the option of the two...and they said I just had to wait...and this has caused me so many problems..I havent wanted to go fill out apps to the places I wanted to work because I don't want to say..oh btw I'm on bail..or wait till a background check happens and I have a case out... and iv called this bitch every week since dec and just finally got her at the beginning of this month...another great thing is I won't be going to the jail I usually go to..this is happening like 6 counties away..about 2 hrs from home...so that's another great thing....


Sorry they fucked you over about the usual jail, that sucks man.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 23, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Nope.. magistrate said I didn't have court that day ...so nothing was there to show up to... and the sad thing is I had already had court in Nov...and they told me I had either 30 in or 90 out...and right then and there I said let's go...no,no,no...they said I had to wait till next court date to be SENTENCED...wtf..I said didnt u just sentence me or give me the option of the two...and they said I just had to wait...and this has caused me so many problems..I havent wanted to go fill out apps to the places I wanted to work because I don't want to say..oh btw I'm on bail..or wait till a background check happens and I have a case out... and iv called this bitch every week since dec and just finally got her at the beginning of this month...another great thing is I won't be going *to the jail I usually go to*..this is happening like 6 counties away..about 2 hrs from home...so that's another great thing....


I like travel, too ... new places, new people to run&hide from (unless you like that) (which is OK here)


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 23, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I like travel, too ... new places, new people to run&hide from (unless you like that) (which is OK here)


Lol I kinda like to travel but I don't like associating w ppl unless the setting is right...and a new jail isn't that setting..iv only been in 3 diff jails...and 2 of them were only for 3 days total...I called my gf to bail my ass out as soon as I got in pop in one jail...not cause I'm a bitch who don't know how to jail...but because I knew if I had to stay there very long I was gonna get a another charge inside ...had a group of fn maroons that didnt know how to conduct themselves in jail and I don't play that...just the kinda ppl who u know never got an ass whipping or ever had to pay for their actions as a child...ya know..like 99.999 % of kids today...but I can usually go into any pod anywhere and make friends ..see how shit works..who has what..and who to watch out for in about 30 min...but this time I'll prob stay in my cell doing push-ups and burpees ...might walk around and do chin ups under the stairs in-between sleeping lol..AHH..fuck I'm just thinking if it all now...shhh itt tayy


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 23, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I'm an elderly woman, would you hold it open twice for me?


If not I will.


I do the same. Never had anyone say anything off handed about it.

Of course ill stop and help strangers if I can.


----------



## RegularOrMenthol? (Apr 23, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> ...not cause I'm a bitch who don't know how to jail...but because I knew if I had to stay there very long I was gonna get a another charge inside ...had a group of fn maroons that didnt know how to conduct themselves in jail and I don't play that...just the kinda ppl who u know never got an ass whipping or ever had to pay for their actions as a child...


I'm a sell t shirts with this on it. You know every one of those maroons was saying the same thing about you right


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 24, 2018)

RegularOrMenthol? said:


> I'm a sell t shirts with this on it. You know every one of those maroons was saying the same thing about you right


Not hardly ..they were busy writing letters trying to get ppl to send them paper soaked in shit to smoke ...and they really didn't fuck w me..they were just rude ass pos ppl..all it takes is one or two ppl to fuck up a pod...they weren't well liked in there but I'm use to making those kinda ppl roll up and check out ...and I knew I would end up fighting and getting a charge ....so instead of waiting a week I just left...none of those methed out lookin Kids could pack my lunch around ...


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 24, 2018)

And just what are u gonna a put on a shirt? Lol


----------



## ANC (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Fubard (Apr 24, 2018)

Shouldn't that be "settle this Facebook to fucking Facebook"


----------



## Fubard (Apr 24, 2018)

Lesson for today.

When in pain and you have no "herbal" medication left, take a co-codamol and 10mg valium then slam two mugs of decent coffee.

Then sit back and enjoy the ride with a big smile on your face....

Doesn't kill the pain, but you REALLY don't give a shit about it


----------



## ANC (Apr 24, 2018)

Took my car back to the place that did all the work, as it was making a clunk after they fit the ball joints...
Turns out they never tightened the nut that holds the shock inside the top mount.... fuckers.


----------



## ANC (Apr 24, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Lesson for today.
> 
> When in pain and you have no "herbal" medication left, take a co-codamol and 10mg valium then slam two mugs of decent coffee.
> 
> ...



Caffeine makes headache tables like aspirin work faster and better too.
I don't think they have figured out the mechanism yet, but the effect has been observed.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 24, 2018)

caffeine causes vascular dilation, which causes increased blood flow, so it gets to your brain faster


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 24, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> If not I will.
> I do the same. Never had anyone say anything off handed about it.
> Of course ill stop and help strangers if I can.


"They" are starting to hold the door open for me now _[[sighs]]_


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 24, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> "They" are starting to hold the door open for me now _[[sighs]]_


unless its a hot chick, i tell them to get the fuck out of my way. i don't need no fucking boy scout helping me across the street....yet


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 24, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> another great thing is* I won't be going to the jail I usually go to*


Why are you going to jail so much?
Almost sounds like you have a incarceration "schedule".


----------



## lokie (Apr 24, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Why are you going to jail so much?
> Almost sounds like you have a incarceration "schedule".


LOL

That's what I was thinking.

Do you get frequent "Bubba" points? Kind of like frequent flyer miles?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> "They" are starting to hold the door open for me now _[[sighs]]_


Could be a message in there if they hold the out door but not the in. At least that has been my experience.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 24, 2018)

when i was a kid and liked to fight, i'd end up in jail overnight at least once a month. there was an old guy named Rex Hell, who was kind of like Otis the drunk. he was in and out so much they actually gave him a key to the kitchen door, so he could get up and go to work, then he'd go get drunk, and come back to the jail to sleep it off.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 24, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Could be a message in there if they hold the out door but not the in. At least that has been my experience.


i can't believe someone wouldn't hold the in door for you.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i can't believe someone wouldn't hold the in door for you.


It's Los Angeles, polite is someone not shooting you


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 24, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Why are you going to jail so much?
> Almost sounds like you have a incarceration "schedule".


Well if u would like to know this is gonna be my first time going back since 2015...and when you don't put up w ppl shit ..you tend to get into fights..thats one thing..I have multiple d.u.i S...Iv got a few other driving charges ...I use to be on drugs and drink pretty bad when I was younger and I was just always in trouble ...


lokie said:


> LOL
> 
> That's what I was thinking.
> 
> Do you get frequent "Bubba" points? Kind of like frequent flyer miles?


 Well like I just started I was into shit a lot when I was younger...and no..no bubba bullshit here..I'm no booty bandit nor do I condone that lol..and I guess you could say I have something like frequent visitor miles lol..u kinda get to know the staff ..u build a relationship w them and that helps...same way w other inmates ..most of the time I'm in w someone I know or have done time w before ...for instance when I leave I always distribute my store evenly ..other than my close friends...so next time u go back if u happen to get put w any if those ppl they take care of u till Thursday ( commissary day lol) ...but iv been a good guy recently ...I am in trouble this time for driving...and I was basically forced to drive ..I def didn't want to...but I know it's my fault..


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 24, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> when i was a kid and liked to fight, i'd end up in jail overnight at least once a month. there was an old guy named Rex Hell, who was kind of like Otis the drunk. he was in and out so much they actually gave him a key to the kitchen door, so he could get up and go to work, then he'd go get drunk, and come back to the jail to sleep it off.


We have a guy at the local jail who has been arrested over 150 times ..and that was like 5 yrs ago...he isn't a bad guy lol..but he isn't quite mentally stable 100% and he drinks...he usually gets arrested for drunk in public..pissing in public..disorderly conduct..that kinda shit...he actually had to go to prison bracuse he was a "habitual criminal" ..but every staff member knows him by name..any inmates who have been there before know him..he is kinda like a jailhouse celebrity lol...all the girls flash him when they get the chance lololol..he thinks he is a fn stud too...but tbh he is a nice guy


----------



## Fubard (Apr 24, 2018)

ANC said:


> Caffeine makes headache tables like aspirin work faster and better too.
> I don't think they have figured out the mechanism yet, but the effect has been observed.





Roger A. Shrubber said:


> caffeine causes vascular dilation, which causes increased blood flow, so it gets to your brain faster


And is why we can buy various painkillers with caffeine in them


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 24, 2018)

ANC said:


>


Lol no man I'm not that kinda person ...if u had been in these situations you would know what I mean...I dont think I'm some super badass...I just cant stand trying to live with some pos that stole checks or something similar..from Grandma to get some dope..then walk around being ignorant and disrespectful towards everyone ..and most of the time they don't even realize it..I'm not going to really defend myself to u anymore but I think u took what I was saying in a way that I wish u wouldn't..i wasn't trying to act like I was some hardass but I see where u would see it that way...I honestly didn't mean to xome across that way..it's just something that I cant stand and makes me angry..if u have been to jail you would feel the same way I'm sure


----------



## ANC (Apr 24, 2018)

I woke up with the flu this morning. Feel like shit rewarmed.
Will probably catch an early night.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 24, 2018)

fluids....vitamins....chicken soup.....stay the hell away from me till you feel better.....


----------



## Potmetal (Apr 24, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> fluids....vitamins....chicken soup.....stay the hell away from me till you feel better.....


Same

Hope you get to feeling better, @ANC.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 24, 2018)

I managed to lock myself out of my safe today.
Seriously.

Who would have thought it was even possible? Is this why the industry has gone to digital locking mechanisms?
It is made by Fort Knox and I bought it at a gun show in 1994.
Worked like a charm earlier this morning when I dry-trimmed a plant and put a couple of ounces away.
Tried to get in a few hours later and it's just not happening.

I've tried a million times...

Fuck!

Has anyone else had problems with old gun safes?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I managed to lock myself out of my safe today.
> Seriously.
> 
> Who would have thought it was even possible? Is this why the industry has gone to digital locking mechanisms?
> ...


Nope, I just buy a new mattress when mine gets uncooperative, good luck.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> caffeine causes vascular dilation, which causes increased blood flow, so it gets to your brain faster


Vascoconstriction, fluids move faster through a smaller pipe. Thanks Bernoulli


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 24, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Nope, I just buy a new mattress when mine gets uncooperative, good luck.


Maybe a locksmith? 
It would be weird if they showed up with a stethoscope... 

No doubt the mechanism is made to be tamperproof, so I doubt if they could drill out the lock and replace it. 

I could take a grinder to the welds and open it like a tin can, but that's a last resort. It would be scrap metal after that...


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2018)

ANC said:


> I woke up with the flu this morning. Feel like shit rewarmed.
> Will probably catch an early night.


Sorry ANC, feel better fast, until then drink warmed whiskey with lemon it makes it easier to tolerate the malaise. Doesn't make it go away any faster sadly.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Maybe a locksmith?
> It would be weird if they showed up with a stethoscope...
> 
> No doubt the mechanism is made to be tamperproof, so I doubt if they could drill out the lock and replace it.
> ...


Tannerite?

PS on a serious note is there someplace you can puff in some graphite or silicone, could it be a stuck tumbler? @GreatwhiteNorth might know something actually useful. Me I'd go for the definitive solution


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Maybe a locksmith?
> It would be weird if they showed up with a stethoscope...
> 
> No doubt the mechanism is made to be tamperproof, so I doubt if they could drill out the lock and replace it.
> ...


this is the only thing i can suggest. set yourself up a spreadsheet with the numbers off by 1 then 2 digits. for example this chart was set for a combo of 50-20-50. good luck


----------



## Potmetal (Apr 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I managed to lock myself out of my safe today.
> Seriously.
> 
> Who would have thought it was even possible? Is this why the industry has gone to digital locking mechanisms?
> ...


Helped a buddy with the same thing last month. He didn't register his when he bought it so he had to call a locksmith. $175 for the service call, and $150 for a new lock. good luck!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 24, 2018)

i think i'd tap around the lock with a hammer a couple of times, see if it loosens anything up. if that doesn't work, i'd smack the shit out of it once.....probably won't help, but will make you feel better while you're calling the locksmith


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 24, 2018)

I just put the top coat on the two tone frame I'm running this year..first race is in two weeks and I have a monster jam race this weekend so I'm pretty pinched for time here. Tops going to be all white, bottoms black with a satin clear coat over it all..this will be the transition once my buddy's vinal plotter gets back up and running ill use it as a mask and do the final coats..


----------



## Fubard (Apr 25, 2018)

ANC said:


> I woke up with the flu this morning. Feel like shit rewarmed.
> Will probably catch an early night.


Big shot of scotch or brandy mixed with an equal amount of hot water and a big spoonful of honey. 

Curl up under a blanket, sip away at it and sweat the bastard out of you.

Or just get so pished you forget you're sick, either way works.


----------



## Fubard (Apr 25, 2018)

Been up to store, got tomorrow's breakfast


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 25, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Maybe a locksmith?
> It would be weird if they showed up with a stethoscope...
> 
> No doubt the mechanism is made to be tamperproof, so I doubt if they could drill out the lock and replace it.
> ...


Does it have a cheap ass floor with bolt holes for bolting down? that's where I'd cut mine.
You may try warming up the tumblers with a hair dryer. Before cutting.


----------



## ANC (Apr 25, 2018)

Just hung the new light in the new veg room.
Shame the clones look bad, and with quite a bad case of mites. They will need a week or two of working on, but it is ok as I meant to give them a good trim.
I reckon I am just going to hit them with the pyrethrum this time and knock that shit back. I have a wetting agent somewhere too.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 25, 2018)

ANC said:


> Just hung the new light in the new veg room.
> Shame the clones look bad, and with quite a bad case of mites. They will need a week or two of working on, but it is ok as I meant to give them a good trim.
> I reckon I am just going to hit them with the pyrethrum this time and knock that shit back. I have a wetting agent somewhere too.


I usually keep my dish soap by the sink. Congrats on the lights. I'm looking forward to hearing how they do. I'm considering getting some


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 25, 2018)

ANC said:


> Just hung the new light in the new veg room.
> Shame the clones look bad, and with quite a bad case of mites. They will need a week or two of working on, but it is ok as I meant to give them a good trim.
> I reckon I am just going to hit them with the pyrethrum this time and knock that shit back. I have a wetting agent somewhere too.


If it's like the pyrethrum I use, you don't want to wet the leaves. Just a light misting will do.


----------



## ANC (Apr 25, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I usually keep my dish soap by the sink. Congrats on the lights. I'm looking forward to hearing how they do. I'm considering getting some


So far, they are exceeding my expectations. Growing some rock hard nugs.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 25, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I managed to lock myself out of my safe today.
> Seriously.
> Who would have thought it was even possible? Is this why the industry has gone to digital locking mechanisms?
> It is made by Fort Knox and I bought it at a gun show in 1994.
> ...


I'm guessing it's a mechanical lock & not electronic?
Mines a S&G that takes a 9v battery & when it happened to me I changed the battery out first thing & *poof* all better.

If it's mechanical I'd try the mentioned tapping method while dialing the combo.

G/L


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 25, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think i'd tap around the lock with a hammer a couple of times, see if it loosens anything up. if that doesn't work, i'd smack the shit out of it once.....probably won't help, but will make you feel better while you're calling the locksmith


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 25, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 4127099


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 25, 2018)

ANC said:


> I woke up with the flu this morning. Feel like shit rewarmed.
> Will probably catch an early night.


I just got over this shit... It hit me hard a couple days ago.. get to feeling better fucker..


----------



## 420God (Apr 25, 2018)

Spent most of the day outside racking the yard and dragging the driveway. Almost all the snow is gone, just the banks left.


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 25, 2018)

420God said:


> Spent most of the day outside racking the yard and dragging the driveway. Almost all the snow is gone, just the banks left.
> 
> View attachment 4127184


You're lucky
My yard still looks like this..


----------



## min0r (Apr 25, 2018)

started low stress training


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 25, 2018)

420God said:


> Spent most of the day outside racking the yard and dragging the driveway. Almost all the snow is gone, just the banks left.
> 
> View attachment 4127184


Amazing one day a mile deep in mud and now this!


----------



## 420God (Apr 25, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Amazing one day a mile deep in mud and now this!


I still have to fix the ruts on the otherside of the house but I'm looking to get a tiller for my tractor.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 25, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I managed to lock myself out of my safe today.
> Seriously.
> 
> Who would have thought it was even possible? Is this why the industry has gone to digital locking mechanisms?
> ...


Make and model? Key or combo?


----------



## 420God (Apr 25, 2018)

Bacon wrapped hotdogs stuffed with cheese and bacon jalapeño poppers.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 25, 2018)

min0r said:


> started low stress trainingView attachment 4127187


I love training my plants ..I think it's fun for some reason lol...I'd of did a fim at the 3d and started topping the side branches myself ..ikke keeping them bent whichever way I can get the undergrowth to start thinking they are top sites...once those fims stretch out and all the sides start shooting up..I love it..I like to make a pretty, neat, even canopy..and start toping like a mad man ..are u going to do and updates on these or do u have a journal


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 25, 2018)

420God said:


> Bacon wrapped hotdogs stuffed with cheese and bacon jalapeño poppers.
> 
> View attachment 4127207


What kind of cheese?


----------



## min0r (Apr 25, 2018)

GoRealUhGro said:


> I love training my plants ..I think it's fun for some reason lol...I'd of did a fim at the 3d and started topping the side branches myself ..ikke keeping them bent whichever way I can get the undergrowth to start thinking they are top sites...once those fims stretch out and all the sides start shooting up..I love it..I like to make a pretty, neat, even canopy..and start toping like a mad man ..are u going to do and updates on these or do u have a journal


No journal yet, but gonna make one fairly soon


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 25, 2018)

min0r said:


> No journal yet, but gonna make one fairly soon


OK..id like to see your training evolve ..keep me updated if u don't mind...what strains u running


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 25, 2018)

You can also try to vibrate the lock.


----------



## 420God (Apr 25, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> What kind of cheese?


Mozzarella in some hotdogs, cheddar in the other. Wife tried a new recipe of mixing in raspberry jelly with the cream cheese for the poppers. Tastes like the bronco berry sauce from Arby's.


----------



## jacksmuff (Apr 25, 2018)

420God said:


> Mozzarella in some hotdogs, cheddar in the other. Wife tried a new recipe of mixing in raspberry jelly with the cream cheese for the poppers. Tastes like the bronco berry sauce from Arby's.


I eat the raspberry jelly cream cheese combo on sausage breakfast sandwiches very good my wife thinks it's weird


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 25, 2018)

ANC said:


> I woke up with the flu this morning. Feel like shit rewarmed.
> Will probably catch an early night.


I forget sometimes you are on seasonal reversal, thanks for reminding me.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 25, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Sorry ANC, feel better fast, until then drink warmed whiskey with lemon it makes it easier to tolerate the malaise. Doesn't make it go away any faster sadly.


Add honey.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 25, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> You can also try to vibrate the lock.
> 
> View attachment 4127211


I actually got into the safe today! 
Special thanks to @BarnBuster -- adding one to the second number was the ticket...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 25, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I actually got into the safe today!
> Special thanks to @BarnBuster -- adding one to the second number was the ticket...


From what I read it suggest to replace the locking mechanism if it starts acting up. It also said they made a retrofit electronic locking assembly and you could get it direct from the manufacturer of fort Knox safes.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 25, 2018)

420God said:


> Mozzarella in some hotdogs, cheddar in the other. Wife tried a new recipe of mixing in raspberry jelly with the cream cheese for the poppers. Tastes like the bronco berry sauce from Arby's.


Damn that sounds so good!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 25, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Damn that sounds so good!


*You and @cannabineer should check your thing-that-rhymes-with-female.*

*I took my fourth midterm between 3 classes in 2 weeks today. Ace’ing everything.*

*This was Abnormal Psych.*

* *


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 25, 2018)

*I was dabbing in class before the midterm, and this Palestinian chick who sits beside me was like “Are you really smoking marijuana before the test?” I said “Hell, yeah! Why the fuck not?” She said “Aren’t you.. worried..?” I said “Why the fuck would I be worried?” And I proceeded to maintain the top grade in my class.*


----------



## ANC (Apr 25, 2018)

in high school I used to get shit from my buddies, they knew I would shake the brains of whatever teacher we had for the period if I got stoned before class.
I just think better with weed.

P.S. we are having a wonderful rain shower on and off since last night.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 25, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> *I was dabbing in class before the midterm, and this Palestinian chick who sits beside me was like “Are you really smoking marijuana before the test?” I said “Hell, yeah! Why the fuck not?” She said “Aren’t you.. worried..?” I said “Why the fuck would I be worried?” And I proceeded to maintain the top grade in my class.*





ANC said:


> in high school I used to get shit from my buddies, they knew I would shake the brains of whatever teacher we had for the period if I got stoned before class.
> I just think better with weed.
> 
> P.S. we are having a wonderful rain shower on and off since last night.


Lol. I think better on pot as well.

Stuck or stumped? Smoke a fatty and MacGyver the shit out of it.


----------



## Fubard (Apr 25, 2018)

420God said:


> Bacon wrapped hotdogs stuffed with cheese and bacon jalapeño poppers.
> 
> View attachment 4127207


And there goes my cholesterol again...


----------



## ANC (Apr 25, 2018)

I should probably have mine tested again. I'm afraid I will only be fed birdseed if I do.

Heart attacks hurt like all fuck.


----------



## Fubard (Apr 25, 2018)

ANC said:


> I should probably have mine tested again. I'm afraid I will only be fed birdseed if I do.
> 
> Heart attacks hurt like all fuck.


I don't get a choice, every 3 months whether I like it or not thanks to the old fat bastard diabetes.

Should get results of yesterday's blood test today, hoping I can stop the metformin and statin and that means I can be a little less strict regarding what I eat.


----------



## ANC (Apr 25, 2018)

neither meds nor diet does anything except make my cholesterol climb even more.
If I was fat I'd have something to show for it. But no, I have fat in my veins.


----------



## Fubard (Apr 26, 2018)

ANC said:


> neither meds nor diet does anything except make my cholesterol climb even more.
> If I was fat I'd have something to show for it. But no, I have fat in my veins.


What's your liver function tests saying? 

You see, only something like 5% of the cholesterol in the blood comes from food, the rest is from you and if your liver's dodgy then that's where the high cholesterol will come from, especially if it's something genetic.


----------



## ANC (Apr 26, 2018)

Don't think I have had liver tests...
Yeah on my father's side you are lucky to survive your 50's before your heart takes a shit. He was 52 when his heart failed finally.


----------



## Fubard (Apr 26, 2018)

ANC said:


> Don't think I have had liver tests...
> Yeah on my father's side you are lucky to survive your 50's before your heart takes a shit. He was 52 when his heart failed finally.


Well, to use the words an Australian physiotherapist in London once said to me, "You're fucked, mate".

Won't do any harm to get a liver function test, just to be safe.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 26, 2018)

ANC said:


> Don't think I have had liver tests...
> Yeah on my father's side you are lucky to survive your 50's before your heart takes a shit. He was 52 when his heart failed finally.


A regular blood test for annual physical checks liver function. There's a couple numbers that come back having something to do with it.


----------



## PetFlora (Apr 26, 2018)

ANC said:


> neither meds nor diet does anything except make my cholesterol climb even more.
> If I was fat I'd have something to show for it. But no, I have fat in my veins.


Check out YT videos for fatty liver. I now drinking organic apple cider vinegar + baking soda 2-3xs a day also see liver cleanses


----------



## dstroy (Apr 26, 2018)

420God said:


> Bacon wrapped hotdogs stuffed with cheese and bacon jalapeño poppers.
> 
> View attachment 4127207


Mmmm bacon hotdog


----------



## dstroy (Apr 26, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> *You and @cannabineer should check your thing-that-rhymes-with-female.*
> 
> *I took my fourth midterm between 3 classes in 2 weeks today. Ace’ing everything.*
> 
> ...


Nice. Good job.

I just took general psych, taking psychology for the workplace this summer.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 26, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Nice. Good job.
> 
> I just took general psych, taking psychology for the workplace this summer.


*Nice! I’ve done Intro, Developmental, now Abnormal, next Cognitive, and I did Fundamentals in 11th Grade, which was more comprehensive than Intro. I got thrown out of Cognitive Psych because I was asking questions and spouting off information about chapters 8 weeks down the road that I’m already well-versed in. She’s an associate professor with tenure, so she’s an egotist. She asked me to stay after class, we got into an argument (I tend to get impulsively loud and angry when I’m being reprimanded simply to soothe someone’s ego), she got scared and told me that the meeting was over and that I was to leave. I laughed and was like “You were the one who asked me to stay after class! What the hell is your problem?”*


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 26, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> Check out YT videos for fatty liver. I now drinking organic apple cider vinegar + baking soda 2-3xs a day also see liver cleanses


Yuck! 
Doesn't it get foamy?


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 26, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> *Nice! I’ve done Intro, Developmental, now Abnormal, next Cognitive, and I did Fundamentals in 11th Grade, which was more comprehensive than Intro. I got thrown out of Cognitive Psych because I was asking questions and spouting off information about chapters 8 weeks down the road that I’m already well-versed in. She’s an associate professor with tenure, so she’s an egotist. She asked me to stay after class, we got into an argument (I tend to get impulsively loud and angry when I’m being reprimanded simply to soothe someone’s ego), she got scared and told me that the meeting was over and that I was to leave. I laughed and was like “You were the one who asked me to stay after class! What the hell is your problem?”*


I took all those..so fucking easy just let the teacher give you an A. I love how there are no 'wrong' answers in psych..unless the teacher disagrees. I wrote absolute nonsense and they would always be like what an interesting approach the brain is so magical and we know so little...a+ (I'm such a good teacher)


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Lol. I think better on pot as well.
> 
> Stuck or stumped? Smoke a fatty and MacGyver the shit out of it.


I do not. It completely wipes all my short term, which is why I enjoy it. So I was in a class that required State Boards to get the license (doesn't matter I don't carry that license anymore). After the program ended I stopped smoking, upped my exercise and cleaned up my diet and since I tend to test extremely well I did not bother to study.

Come the morning of Boards we all carpooled. They were going over possible questions and solutions. It was at that point I realized I don't remember diddly squat of any of this shit and I freak! They handed me a joint and I rejected it (freaked I tell ya). Being true stoner friends they simply rolled up the windows (it was a nice summer day in LA), and hot boxed my ass. 

We rolled in looking like this:






I passed and I stopped pot (for several reasons), but memory was a biggie.


----------



## Fubard (Apr 26, 2018)

Looks like I'm going to have to call the police, some bastard's nicked my diabetes....


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Looks like I'm going to have to call the police, some bastard's nicked my diabetes....


By nicked do you mean dented it or stolen it? Please disambiguate.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I do not. It completely wipes all my short term, which is why I enjoy it. So I was in a class that required State Boards to get the license (doesn't matter I don't carry that license anymore). After the program ended I stopped smoking, upped my exercise and cleaned up my diet and since I tend to test extremely well I did not bother to study.
> 
> Come the morning of Boards we all carpooled. They were going over possible questions and solutions. It was at that point I realized I don't remember diddly squat of any of this shit and I freak! They handed me a joint and I rejected it (freaked I tell ya). Being true stoner friends they simply rolled up the windows (it was a nice summer day in LA), and hot boxed my ass.
> 
> ...


It doesn't bother my memory too much. The little it does is negated by my anal tendencies to put things in the same spot. 

When I was a young airman I was accused of a shitty repair on an aircraft. I had no way to prove otherwise. I started keeping a small notebook on me and recording all my repairs. It payed off. The next time I was accused I whipped out the notebook and told them I was on a different aircraft the day in question. Ever since I keep a notebook and take notes on things.


----------



## Fubard (Apr 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> By nicked do you mean dented it or stolen it? Please disambiguate.


Stolen.

Or, simply, yesterday's blood test gave me an A1C level under 5.7, well and truly "normal" for non-diabetics, and that means I've gone from being diagnosed with Type 2 to not needing any diabetes medication in a mere 8 months.

Je suis heureux comme un cochon dans la merde


----------



## PetFlora (Apr 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yuck!
> Doesn't it get foamy?


yes, just wit a few seconds for it to dissipate, further reading, use in small amounts ~ 1 tsp per liter of water. I am using 1/2 tsp / 8ozs along with 2 Tbs O ACV


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> It doesn't bother my memory too much. The little it does is negated by my anal tendencies to put things in the same spot.
> 
> When I was a young airman I was accused of a shitty repair on an aircraft. I had no way to prove otherwise. I started keeping a small notebook on me and recording all my repairs. It payed off. The next time I was accused I whipped out the notebook and told them I was on a different aircraft the day in question. Ever since I keep a notebook and take notes on things.


I took copious notes unfortunately they don't allow those into boards and they are damn hard to sterilize and put on the back table during surgery. You just gotta know it or people get twitchy.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 26, 2018)

I'm experimenting with my new PAX 3 vaporizer. 
The app is awesome! First thing it did was update the firmware on my device. 
I didn't realize there are different modes like boost, efficiency, stealth, etc. 

Holy shit, I'm stoned...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 26, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Stolen.
> 
> Or, simply, yesterday's blood test gave me an A1C level under 5.7, well and truly "normal" for non-diabetics, and that means I've gone from being diagnosed with Type 2 to not needing any diabetes medication in a mere 8 months.
> 
> Je suis heureux comme un cochon dans la merde


just remember to wipe


----------



## Fubard (Apr 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> just remember to wipe


Too busy celebrating, and only in Belgium can you drink beer which has a gnome on the label in a glass which has pink elephants all over it!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 26, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> I took all those..so fucking easy just let the teacher give you an A. I love how there are no 'wrong' answers in psych..unless the teacher disagrees. I wrote absolute nonsense and they would always be like what an interesting approach the brain is so magical and we know so little...a+ (I'm such a good teacher)


*They let me help teach the class each week, because I demonstrated that I have what appears to be a better psychopharmacological and physiological understanding of Psych than they do. I’d talk about psychedelics and the 5-HT2A receptor and how Serotonin is 5-Hydroxytryptamine, and why DMT and Psilocybin interface with the receptor. I’d discuss various SSRIs, SNRIs, Neuroleptics (First and Second Generations,) NDRIs, etc. I have demonstrated that I can understand, recognize, and diagnose symptoms of pretty much everything in the DSM-IV and 5. Like, I’m so far above everyone, they don’t really fuck with me. I still keep in touch with my Developmental Psych and Bio professors, because they regard me as a genius, and particularly, the Bio professor wants me to help with his research.*


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 26, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> *They let me help teach the class each week, because I demonstrated that I have what appears to be a better psychopharmacological and physiological understanding of Psych than they do. I’d talk about psychedelics and the 5-HT2A receptor and how Serotonin is 5-Hydroxytryptamine, and why DMT and Psilocybin interface with the receptor. I’d discuss various SSRIs, SNRIs, Neuroleptics (First and Second Generations,) NDRIs, etc. I have demonstrated that I can understand, recognize, and diagnose symptoms of pretty much everything in the DSM-IV and 5. Like, I’m so far above everyone, they don’t really fuck with me. I still keep in touch with my Developmental Psych and Bio professors, because they regard me as a genius, and particularly, the Bio professor wants me to help with his research.*


At least you've managed to remain humble about being super smart. Have any of your professors seen your font?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Too busy celebrating, and only in Belgium can you drink beer which has a gnome on the label in a glass which has pink elephants all over it!


Drink a few more carbs and I'm sure you can find that A1C above 6.4 you lost  assuming you weren't in the pre range. Out here they have painting parties at the brewery where you could paint anything you want on your mug and your glass too.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 26, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> At least you've managed to remain humble about being super smart. Have any of your professors seen your font?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 26, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> View attachment 4127525


That's downright genius.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2018)

Well today is going well. I have successfully avoided calling an attorney and have shampooed half my upstairs carpet.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Well today is going well. I have successfully avoided calling an attorney and have shampooed half my upstairs carpet.


Why are you avoiding contacting your lawyer?


----------



## Fubard (Apr 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Drink a few more carbs and I'm sure you can find that A1C above 6.4 you lost  assuming you weren't in the pre range. Out here they have painting parties at the brewery where you could paint anything you want on your mug and your glass too.


I have "experimented" before, and know I can drink 3 litres of beer without it affecting my blood sugar so I very much doubt there will be any difference with my Houblon tonight.

As I say, 8 months ago I wasn't "pre", I had gone over that limit into "full". Beer is more of an occasional thing now, and as I've watched the A1C drop I've been able to relax the strictness of my diet and I know that two or three beers tonight will make no difference whatsoever. Doing that, or more, every day, otoh...


PS. Google "Delirium", for that is the beer with the pink elephants here. As far as I have been told, you can buy the Nocturnus or Tremens in stores across the US and I wholeheartedly recommend it for something to savour and enjoy on any day of the year.


----------



## ANC (Apr 26, 2018)

Did, very little today, spend lots of time in bed listening to the rain.
Got a Nexiam script so I can get this fucking stomach under control.
And I got a new timer for the new veg room. Got a pizza in the oven, and planning an early night. Still a bit sick.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 26, 2018)

Fubard said:


> I have "experimented" before, and know I can drink 3 litres of beer without it affecting my blood sugar so I very much doubt there will be any difference with my Houblon tonight.
> 
> As I say, 8 months ago I wasn't "pre", I had gone over that limit into "full". Beer is more of an occasional thing now, and as I've watched the A1C drop I've been able to relax the strictness of my diet and I know that two or three beers tonight will make no difference whatsoever. Doing that, or more, every day, otoh...
> 
> ...


Delirium Tremens, Delirium Nocturnum. Belgian.


----------



## ANC (Apr 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Well today is going well. I have successfully avoided calling an attorney and have shampooed half my upstairs carpet.


I finally found you the right car.

https://jalopnik.com/the-story-behind-one-of-the-funniest-craigslist-car-ads-1825571462


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 26, 2018)

What do you guys think of the Overgrow revival?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 26, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> What do you guys think of the Overgrow revival?


Their 1st album rocked.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 26, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Their 1st album rocked.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 26, 2018)

hey, the more information thats out there, the better i like it. i don't hang out there, but i'm sure it ends up pretty much like this place, a core of decent people, and a wave of assholes


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 26, 2018)

ANC said:


> Did, very little today, spend lots of time in bed listening to the rain.
> Got a Nexiam script so I can get this fucking stomach under control.
> And I got a new timer for the new veg room. Got a pizza in the oven, and planning an early night. Still a bit sick.


How is your water situation with the rain you've been getting?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 26, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> How is your water situation with the rain you've been getting?


----------



## Fubard (Apr 26, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Delirium Tremens, Delirium Nocturnum. Belgian.


And absolutely heavenly, like most Belgian beer. Better than that German stuff.

Something to sip and savour like a good wine, scotch or cognac, especially when you're hitting the %ABV we're used to here.

Want some REALLY good stuff? See if you can find Straffe Hendrik Quadrupel. 11% ABV, goes down like water, takes your legs clean off.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I took copious notes unfortunately they don't allow those into boards and they are damn hard to sterilize and put on the back table during surgery. You just gotta know it or people get twitchy.


I don't have a photographic memory but I've always been able to remember stuff and test well.

I hated high school. I felt that I didn't have to do the homework if I could pass the test.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 26, 2018)

i smoked two cases of wings, and did the rough trim on this so i could get it drying. gotta do more wings tomorrow, thinking about going to buy some cheese and veggies and trying to make some pot cheese....yeah, that sounds good, off to food king....food king!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 26, 2018)

Fubard said:


> And absolutely heavenly, like most Belgian beer. Better than that German stuff.
> 
> Something to sip and savour like a good wine, scotch or cognac, especially when you're hitting the %ABV we're used to here.
> 
> Want some REALLY good stuff? See if you can find Straffe Hendrik Quadrupel. 11% ABV, goes down like water, takes your legs clean off.


I like Abbey Quads. I’m also a fan of Hefeweizens, and anything from Stone Brewing Company and Lancaster Brewing Company.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Why are you avoiding contacting your lawyer?


Don't worry, I don't have one. I just need to find one to answer some procedural questions and I don't wanna do it. I'm reading the CA procedure codes to motivate me. It's almost working.



Fubard said:


> I have "experimented" before, and know I can drink 3 litres of beer without it affecting my blood sugar so I very much doubt there will be any difference with my Houblon tonight.
> 
> As I say, 8 months ago I wasn't "pre", I had gone over that limit into "full". Beer is more of an occasional thing now, and as I've watched the A1C drop I've been able to relax the strictness of my diet and I know that two or three beers tonight will make no difference whatsoever. Doing that, or more, every day, otoh...
> 
> ...


Nice they have 10 of the Nocturnum at my local Bevmo. I'll have to try it and congrats on dropping your A1C and stay away from those poisonous carbs 


ANC said:


> I finally found you the right car.
> 
> https://jalopnik.com/the-story-behind-one-of-the-funniest-craigslist-car-ads-1825571462


Thank you, I shed a tear, that is precisely the car I deserve LOL


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I do not. It completely wipes all my short term, which is why I enjoy it. So I was in a class that required State Boards to get the license (doesn't matter I don't carry that license anymore). After the program ended I stopped smoking, upped my exercise and cleaned up my diet and since I tend to test extremely well I did not bother to study.
> 
> Come the morning of Boards we all carpooled. They were going over possible questions and solutions. It was at that point I realized I don't remember diddly squat of any of this shit and I freak! They handed me a joint and I rejected it (freaked I tell ya). Being true stoner friends they simply rolled up the windows (it was a nice summer day in LA), and hot boxed my ass.
> 
> ...


LOL, I can remember rolling into the parking lot for class, furiously misting myself with orange oil in hopes of disguising the fumes. 

I stopped due to memory loss as well. After my first yr working med-surg, I transferred to the ED. Far too fast paced for me to be burnt. ​You went on much farther than I could've ever imagined. I stopped with just a BSN.

And I miss it but I've forgotten sooo much and I couldn't imagine going back now...even if my body allowed it my mind would not.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> LOL, I can remember rolling into the parking lot for class, furiously misting myself with orange oil in hopes of disguising the fumes.
> 
> I stopped due to memory loss as well. After my first yr working med-surg, I transferred to the ED. Far too fast paced for me to be burnt. ​You went on much farther than I could've ever imagined. I stopped with just a BSN.
> 
> And I miss it but I've forgotten sooo much and I couldn't imagine going back now...even if my body allowed it my mind would not.


You worked med-surg! OMG I bow, that was brutal. I kept going because the work it was brutal, school was easier.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> You worked med-surg! OMG I bow, that was brutal. I kept going because the work it was brutal, school was easier.


It was many yrs ago but I do remember having this intense feeling when I finished. Suddenly my confidence was nonexistent and I had nothing "due". No 10 page term papers. No deadlines. No rotations where I could depend on other peoples abilities while remaining "a student". Just me and an expensive piece of paper. I was scared out of my wits.

And telemetry was very intimidating. I didn't feel as though I had the skills for the position in med-surg as a brand new nurse. I was fortunate to work with (mostly) great people who were very understanding and some "old hands" who took me under their wing and helped me along.

My memory really is shot but I can vividly remember pushing my very first cardiac meds. I was on cloud nine that day, though it took at least a yr for me to feel clinically confident.
​


----------



## Fubard (Apr 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Nice they have 10 of the Nocturnum at my local Bevmo. I'll have to try it and congrats on dropping your A1C and stay away from those poisonous carbs


I don't avoid carbs, I still eat everything as long as one thing is missing called refined sugar aka glucose

Pasta, rice, bread, potatoes, fruit, all carbs but the pasta is spelt or wholegrain, rice is whole, I can make a list but the bottom line is REFINED sugar, aka glucose, and anything with sugar added, is out unless it's alcohol related and then quantities are limited. No white wheat flour, no shite processed food, just decent home cooking using proper food that isn't filled with chemicals.

The other thing is the quantity on the plate in front of you, I got the warning and heeded it. Stop shovelling so much down the throat, lose excess blubber, everything comes in order.

Type 2 is mainly a lifestyle disease, although there's also a genetic factor with me, but the bottom line is I dropped 17kg since my stay in hospital in August, 23kg lost in around 10 months, the dietitian told me to lose 5kg in a year and I told her she would get at least 10 because anyone can lose 5 without trying, and I made some pretty minor changes to my diet but, mainly, the biggest change was how much was on the plate.

That's all it needed, eat less, lose blubber and be more aware of WHAT is being eaten. Simple as that. 

And the secret weapon? Buckwheat. We don't have regular flour any more, that stuff is used to make pizza bases, sauces, whatever. If you can make it using wheat flour, then you can with buckwheat and it's much better for you and you get a lovely flavour added to whatever thanks to the buckwheat. And, iirc, if you have problems with gluten then buckwheat is a good solution as I think it's low/zero gluten so your penis won't take off like an ICBM (Yes, I saw that documentary called South Park).

As I say, I got the warning and heeded it. Countless others don't. I know I'll outlive them but that's their problem.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> It was many yrs ago but I do remember having this intense feeling when I finished. Suddenly my confidence was nonexistent and I had nothing "due". No 10 page term papers. No deadlines. No rotations where I could depend on other peoples abilities while remaining "a student". Just me and an expensive piece of paper. I was scared out of my wits.
> 
> And telemetry was very intimidating. I didn't feel as though I had the skills for the position in med-surg as a brand new nurse. I was fortunate to work with (mostly) great people who were very understanding and some "old hands" who took me under their wing and helped me along.
> 
> ...


Oh my! I did a turn as an MICN for about a minute, then I realized the only place you could save lives was the OR. I loved the adrenaline and always worked the highest acuity I could. Boredom and having to talk to patients was pure hell. I wasn't very concerned about their uneducated opinions on what they needed. Trauma, neuro and vascular were my loves. I once transferred some guy out of the ICU because after I extubated him and kindly gave him some coffee he complained about the coffee! So I unilaterally stepped his ass down all the way to med-surg (it was County). As you can see I was a high order jerk, nursing was glad to see me go.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Oh my! I did a turn as an MICN for about a minute, then I realized the only place you could save lives was the OR. I loved the adrenaline and always worked the highest acuity I could. Boredom and having to talk to patients was pure hell. I wasn't very concerned about their uneducated opinions on what they needed. Trauma, neuro and vascular were my loves. I once transferred some guy out of the ICU because after I extubated him and kindly gave him some coffee he complained about the coffee! So I unilaterally stepped his ass down all the way to med-surg (it was County). As you can see I was a high order jerk, nursing was glad to see me go.


LOL, well for the record, I would've loved to work along side you.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 26, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> It should be noted that the CEO and co-founder of 23 is married to one of the Google hotshots, hence my distrust. Not of the findings but how it's used,


uh-oh
_
"The suspect, Joseph James DeAngelo, 72, was arrested by the police on Tuesday. Investigators accuse him of committing more than 50 rapes and 12 murders. Investigators used DNA from crime scenes and plugged that genetic profile into a private online genealogy database. They found distant relatives of Mr. DeAngelo’s and traced their DNA to him."
_
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/26/us/golden-state-killer.html?nl=top-stories&nlid=54558419ries&ref=cta
_
_


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 26, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> uh-oh
> _
> "The suspect, Joseph James DeAngelo, 72, was arrested by the police on Tuesday. Investigators accuse him of committing more than 50 rapes and 12 murders. Investigators used DNA from crime scenes and plugged that genetic profile into a private online genealogy database. They found distant relatives of Mr. DeAngelo’s and traced their DNA to him."
> _
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/26/us/golden-state-killer.html?nl=top-stories&nlid=54558419ries&ref=cta


That is my biggest fear as well & I knew it was just a matter of time.

Thanks George Orwell for giving us the heads up we didn't heed.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 26, 2018)

I don't have a problem with police finding rapist with places like 23.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 26, 2018)

Still cleaning up. That's a 12x20 tarp. I think I overloaded it. May have to get tractor out tomorrow to pull it.
 
Fucking moles damaged that big muddy spot. They can consider themselves on notice. It's going to be a rough weekend for them.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 26, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That is my biggest fear as well & I knew it was just a matter of time. Thanks George Orwell for giving us the heads up we didn't heed.





whitebb2727 said:


> I don't have a problem with police finding rapist with places like 23.


yeah, but...shit happens

*DNA test jailed innocent man for murder*
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-19412819
*
Forensics gone wrong: When DNA snares the innocent*
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2016/03/forensics-gone-wrong-when-dna-snares-innocent


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 26, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> yeah, but...shit happens
> 
> *DNA test jailed innocent man for murder*
> http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-19412819
> ...


Yea but it said that the sample wasn't good quality and the test could neither rule him out nor say for sure. The DNA sample was freely given for a previous robbery case.

In that case several mistakes led to it happening. 

I have my concerns about it. I have even changed my stance in the death penalty because of the amount of mistakes made.

I still have no problem with police catching a rapist or killer using it. As long as a second and maybe third DNA test done and the results conclusive.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4127660
> Still cleaning up. That's a 12x20 tarp. I think I overloaded it. May have to get tractor out tomorrow to pull it.
> View attachment 4127661
> Fucking moles damaged that big muddy spot. They can consider themselves on notice. It's going to be a rough weekend for them.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 26, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yea but it said that the sample wasn't good quality and the test could neither rule him out nor say for sure. The DNA sample was freely given for a previous robbery case.
> 
> In that case several mistakes led to it happening.
> 
> ...


I agree whole heartedly - that bastard should fry if it was him - my question is where does this stop?

Though I would bet heavily that the govt already has my dna so it's moot when it comes to me.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 26, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I agree whole heartedly - that bastard should fry if it was him - my question is where does this stop?
> 
> Though I would bet heavily that the govt already has my dna so it's moot when it comes to me.


I'm sure they do. I know the military said they took our samples when I went in. 

Something about in case they couldn't identify the body by other means.


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Apr 26, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I don't have a photographic memory but I've always been able to remember stuff and test well.
> 
> I hated high school. I felt that I didn't have to do the homework if I could pass the test.


it looks you are smart.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 26, 2018)

I'm just not too comfortable with Big Brother looking over my shoulder.
And it's getting worse with improved technology.

I do very little that is illegal (other than a few small federal laws that my state overlooks anyway), but I insist on my privacy.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 26, 2018)

there are flags not to wave, but i got curious. the high estimates are 50,000 nsa agents. there are 325 million Americans. that's 6,500 people per agent. if they sat, unblinking, in front of a monitor for 8 hours, that would be 4.4 seconds per person. i'll gamble that i'm just taking a shit or picking my nose during my 4.4 seconds


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there are flags not to wave, but i got curious. the high estimates are 50,000 nsa agents. there are 325 million Americans. that's 6,500 people per agent. if they sat, unblinking, in front of a monitor for 8 hours, that would be 4.4 seconds per person. i'll gamble that i'm just taking a shit or picking my nose during my 4.4 seconds


LOL they write and use bots, the bots alert them to anything 'interesting' and it's all in how each one defines interesting.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 26, 2018)

that's the flags not to wave. just wondering how many loud televisions with terrorist plotted action movies trigger flags......


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 26, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm just not too comfortable with Big Brother looking over my shoulder.
> And it's getting worse with improved technology.
> 
> I do very little that is illegal (other than a few small federal laws that my state overlooks anyway), but I insist on my privacy.


I get that. I'm the same way. I mostly follow the law. Cannabis is about the only one I break.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 26, 2018)

Yep.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## Fubard (Apr 27, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4127660
> Still cleaning up. That's a 12x20 tarp. I think I overloaded it. May have to get tractor out tomorrow to pull it.
> View attachment 4127661
> Fucking moles damaged that big muddy spot. They can consider themselves on notice. It's going to be a rough weekend for them.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 27, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I get that. I'm the same way. I mostly follow the law. Cannabis is about the only one I break.


Sometimes I speed while on my cell phone......and I let lil Inda ride up front......FUCK!!! I've said too much....back into hiding.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 27, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Sometimes I speed while on my cell phone......and I let lil Inda ride up front......FUCK!!! I've said too much....back into hiding.


I get that was probably a joke but that's dangerous as f**k.


----------



## ANC (Apr 27, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Sometimes I speed while on my cell phone......and I let lil Inda ride up front......FUCK!!! I've said too much....back into hiding.


As long as you don't leave the child poison open next to the little shit, I'm OK with it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 27, 2018)

i used to sit in my dads lap and steer....i think there were seatbelts in the truck, he used them to hold the seat cover on.....


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i used to sit in my dads lap and steer....i think there were seatbelts in the truck, he used them to hold the seat cover on.....


LOL I did that and I got to stand next to my dad and hold his collar so I wouldn't fall over as a toddler. I grew up in the day there were no such thing as seat belts in cars LOL. My parents generation figured you had to crack a few eggs to make a good omelette.


----------



## ANC (Apr 27, 2018)

Sleeping on the rear window shelf in the car...
I still see an alarming number of children standing between seats.
My daughter has never had that honour.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 27, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I get that was probably a joke but that's dangerous as f**k.


So I should put him in the bed of the truck? .....and I shouldn't let him steer the last country mile late at night on occasion?


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 27, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i used to sit in my dads lap and steer....i think there were seatbelts in the truck, he used them to hold the seat cover on.....


I swear I didn't see this before I answered WB ....My dad did the same. Some of the funnest memories as a kid. I was driving stick at around 11 between ranches. 

I remember my driving instructor saying. It's obvious you've done this before ...lol


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2018)

ANC said:


> Sleeping on the rear window shelf in the car...
> I still see an alarming number of children standing between seats.
> My daughter has never had that honour.


It was a bench seat and I stood right next to him LOL





Behold the 1960 Chevy Parkwood


----------



## ANC (Apr 27, 2018)

Only if he is less drunk than you.

I smell like a garden center, Just gave a few of the clones a good poisoning down.
I mixed the organic insect spray with eco bb. Just want to see how they react, but they were popping back into shape under the new LED lights, so I thought it is a good time to hit them.
Just don't want to do the whole room to find out it gets burned or something.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 27, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I did that and I got to stand next to my dad and hold his collar so I wouldn't fall over as a toddler. I grew up in the day there were no such thing as seat belts in cars LOL. My parents generation figured you had to crack a few eggs to make a good omelette.


My 62 and 63 both came without belts. The truck still has none with a built motor. The chrysler I added some in.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> So I should put him in the bed of the truck? .....and I shouldn't let him steer the last country mile late at night on occasion?


God knows I loved it when my dad would get home from work in his pick up and yell at the kids hey want to go get an ice cream, so the group of us would all jump in the bed of the pick up and off we'd go to Thrifty's for ice cream LOL.

So you get an emphatic yes from me!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> My 62 and 63 both came without belts. The truck still has none with a built motor. The chrysler I added some in.


Yeah my parents were savvy they weren't letting any rascally salesmen upsell them for needless 'safety' shit! I think they may have been an option, but I'm honestly not sure.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2018)

neosapien said:


>


LOL and pay to give them our DNA.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 27, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> God knows I loved it when my dad would get home from work in his pick up and yell at the kids hey want to go get an ice cream, so the group of us would all jump in the bed of the pick up and off we'd go to Thrifty's for ice cream LOL.
> 
> So you get an emphatic yes from me!


Annie....we were raised much the same at different times. My parents bought my brother a Subaru Brat in high school. The car came with factory rear facing seats in the bed. I literally rode in the back of that little truck in every scenario imaginable...... FUN 


Ugliest lil truck/car ever made though....lol


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Annie....we were raised much the same at different times. My parents bought my brother a Subaru Brat in high school. The car came with factory rear facing seats in the bed. I literally rode in the back of that little truck in every scenario imaginable...... FUN
> 
> 
> Ugliest lil truck/car ever made though....lol


LOL yeah farm families  raise tougher kids or you just bury them and produce a new crop next year!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 27, 2018)

Family vacations consisted of cross country driving marathons with us 3 kids lounging on pillows & blankets in the back of an early 60's Plymouth station wagon.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 27, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> So I should put him in the bed of the truck? .....and I shouldn't let him steer the last country mile late at night on occasion?


It's fine to do all that. I guess. I grew up like that. I don't let my kids ride in back on the road. Never know when someone will hit you. 

My dad was always very strict about seatbelts. I guess pulling kids and babies out of wreckage will do that.

I've noticed with my kids though that my dad isn't the safest person. We were playing with firecrackers one day and he was letting my four year old, at the time, play with them and he asked if he could light them. My dad said yea and told him to get a burning stick out of the fire to light them. I was like dad that's kind of stupid to tell a four year old that.

I do thungs like let my kids sit in my lap and steer and what not.

I just meant that cellphones and driving don't mix. I just got done spending about $1200 in new parts for my car. All new suspension, brakes, steering and bushing/bearings. I'm going down the road and my phone rings and I'm digging for it and look down at the seat and as I look back up I'm running out of the road heading towards a big brick mailbox. Lol. I would've cried if I totaled that car after all that work.


----------



## ANC (Apr 27, 2018)

My grandfather was cool, when he got home at night, I would sit on his lap and we would smoke his pipe.
I still love the smell of pipe tobacco. He died when I was about 5.

Just lit a fire, going to braai some beef espetadas and bacon and cheese sausage.

It is also a public holiday and the start to the last long weekend of the year.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 27, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i used to sit in my dads lap and steer....i think there were seatbelts in the truck, he used them to hold the seat cover on.....


Ahh, the old days. My dad was a commercial pilot; in the early 50's he worked for a small Calif based airline. Mom worked, so lots of times Dad would take me to work with him on flights. I was 3 yrs one time and he brought me into the cockpit and let me steer the plane, apparently I jerked the yoke and put the plane into a steep bank. Two years later he went to work for a major airline, fun and games were over LOL


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 27, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> It's fine to do all that. I guess. I grew up like that. I don't let my kids ride in back on the road. Never know when someone will hit you.
> 
> My dad was always very strict about seatbelts. I guess pulling kids and babies out of wreckage will do that.
> 
> ...


I will admit the cell phone is my worst habit. I drive these country roads so much I get complacent. They say people are more likely to die in a wreck close to home. I believe that.


Have you smoked some Bubba yet?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 27, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> They say people are more likely to die in a wreck close to home.


I believe that to be true as well but then again that's where we spend most of our time driving, so that makes sense.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Indacouch (Apr 27, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I believe that to be true as well but then again that's where we spend most of our time driving, so that makes sense.


I thought it was because we drive balls to the wall. Racing home because we have to shit.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 27, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Ahh, the old days. My dad was a commercial pilot; in the early 50's he worked for a small Calif based airline. Mom worked, so lots of times Dad would take me to work with him on flights. I was 3 yrs one time and he brought me into the cockpit and let me steer the plane, apparently I jerked the yoke and put the plane into a steep bank. Two years later he went to work for a major airline, fun and games were over LOL


When I was about five the husband of the woman that baby sat me and siblings was a farmer and often drove a combine near where we lived. He would let me ride in his lap. By time i was 10 I could run it myself.

Used to you could drive here under the legal age as long as it was from farm to farm.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 27, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I will admit the cell phone is my worst habit. I drive these country roads so much I get complacent. They say people are more likely to die in a wreck close to home. I believe that.
> 
> 
> Have you smoked some Bubba yet?


I have smoked some. I like it. I'm not a fan of indica's but I like this one.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 27, 2018)

Wet and cold are not good conditions for mowing. But the fuckers insist on growing so cut we must. I accomplished making a mess. Would you believe i power washed that thing tuesday night?


----------



## 420God (Apr 27, 2018)

So, since my wife got robbed I've quit working out, drank damn near every day and lost 17bs I gained. I still look big but summer can't come soon enough so I can get thinking of projects to keep my mind busy. Stress sucks.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 27, 2018)

420God said:


> So, since my wife got robbed I've quit working out, drank damn near every day and lost 17bs I gained. I still look big but summer can't come soon enough so I can get thinking of projects to keep my mind busy. Stress sucks.


That's why I don't work out, I'd hate to lose it. Knowing me I'd lose it quick, I misplace everything.


----------



## Fubard (Apr 27, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> That's why I don't work out, I'd hate to lose it. Knowing me I'd lose it quick, I misplace everything.


I know the feeling, as I get older I forget where I put things. I mean, just in the last 9 months or so I've managed to misplace 50lbs of blubber AND my diabetes, I'm buggered if I know where I put them, can't find them anywhere, I swear I'd forget where I put my bollocks if they weren't kept in fecking big bags.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 27, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> That's why I don't work out, I'd hate to lose it. Knowing me I'd lose it quick, I misplace everything.


You're a smart man Sunshine. I know lots of people who lost there virginity after working out....... Tough losing anything with the economy the way it is.

Good night friend .......and everyone else who might read this very knowledgeable post I just posted.


----------



## ANC (Apr 28, 2018)

Dropped my daughter off at my mom's until Tuesday. Poor child.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 28, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Family vacations consisted of cross country driving marathons with us 3 kids lounging on pillows & blankets in the back of an early 60's Plymouth station wagon.


at least you had a station wagon, we had a fucking pinto hatchback. drove from fargo n.d to yellowstone one year, then next year we went to Bampf, 2 adults, a 10 year old, and a 6 year old....then the year after that my mom told my dad if he wanted to do that shit again, get a van....so for the next 5 years we went everywhere in a van.....still sucked, but anything was better than the pinto
and she had my other sister, so we had a baby in the van.......


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 28, 2018)

I got to roll around in one of these
 

My first date, I picked up in the wagon. I was so cool

SH420


----------



## dangledo (Apr 28, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Wet and cold are not good conditions for mowing. But the fuckers insist on growing so cut we must. I accomplished making a mess. Would you believe i power washed that thing tuesday night?View attachment 4128288


You have a side bagger on there? How often you scrape? I refuse to cut wet shit unless I absolutely have to. The tight baffle on the exmark keeps these fuckers clumping like no other. Looking at the baffle attachment that makes it eject the grass quicker rather than circulating wet shit. Low lift blades help that too. I'm sure you know what's up just rambling


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 28, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> at least you had a station wagon, we had a fucking pinto hatchback. drove from fargo n.d to yellowstone one year, then next year we went to Bampf, 2 adults, a 10 year old, and a 6 year old....then the year after that my mom told my dad if he wanted to do that shit again, get a van....so for the next 5 years we went everywhere in a van.....still sucked, but anything was better than the pinto
> and she had my other sister, so we had a baby in the van.......


One year as a family we went on a long vacation/ road trip in a single cab truck. 

It was so much fun and sucked so bad at the same time.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 28, 2018)

dangledo said:


> You have a side bagger on there? How often you scrape? I refuse to cut wet shit unless I absolutely have to. The tight baffle on the exmark keeps these fuckers clumping like no other. Looking at the baffle attachment that makes it eject the grass quicker rather than circulating wet shit. Low lift blades help that too. I'm sure you know what's up just rambling


This week I was scraping several times a day. Power washed the whole mower Tuesday night. Properties weren't super wet it just never warmed up enough for em to be dry either. The property I took that picture after is a concert hall we mow. Their first outdoor show is Tuesday so it definitely needed mowed. We slit seeded it a while back and also fertilized the shit out of it so it was way tall. Looks nice now but after a few shkws it'll be shit again.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2018)

ANC said:


> Dropped my daughter off at my mom's until Tuesday. Poor child.


LOL what doesn't kill her makes her stronger, be afraid.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2018)

dangledo said:


> You have a side bagger on there? How often you scrape? I refuse to cut wet shit unless I absolutely have to. The tight baffle on the exmark keeps these fuckers clumping like no other. Looking at the baffle attachment that makes it eject the grass quicker rather than circulating wet shit. Low lift blades help that too. I'm sure you know what's up just rambling


I had to read that several times and finally resorted to google.


----------



## ANC (Apr 29, 2018)

The night before I had to drop her, she refused to go, the next morning she got up and said she's staying till Tuesday.
I sprayed down another two clones and resprayed the first two I did. Also baged up 3 of them to larger bags. Got to rinse some more coco to do the other 3.
I can only stand so much of the insecticide. It is a natural oil based one, that makes everything smell like garlic.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 29, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I had to read that several times and finally resorted to google.


A lawn care girl you're not is my guess.


----------



## dangledo (Apr 29, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I had to read that several times and finally resorted to google.


I was a mod for quite some time on a lawn care site. It was surprising the number of "pros" who were none the wiser.

Either the mower will mulch or just toss the grass depending on the baffle. Not including the blades. Different blades for different situations/seasons.

My residential and commercial get high lift gator blades. Unfortunately if it's even a bit damp, we'll have to blow clumps, or if there is time for it to dry a bit while cutting another section, then go back for a double cut (standard as we always cut in different directions, Everytime ) to reduce thatch build up.

Neighborhood Common ground, fields, empty lots all get a low lift blade so it will discharge as quickly as possible, reducing time spent on that account. Usually people who are looking for a cheap cut.

Exmark in particular doesn't have an adjustable baffle, as of '16, that I'm aware of. So they have bolt ons that force the grass to discharge much further than it would normally. Helping smooth the clippings in big fields etc.

I'm always learning something new from you so that short story is the least I could do


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 29, 2018)

dangledo said:


> I was a mod for quite some time on a lawn care site. It was surprising the number of "pros" who were none the wiser.
> 
> Either the mower will mulch or just toss the grass depending on the baffle. Not including the blades. Different blades for different situations/seasons.
> 
> ...


We should start a thread for lawn care!
I'm a hack and usually leave it long so I don't have to water as often.
But I get thatch build up and occasional fungal disease.
Have you ever used Southern AG Garden Friendly Fungicide on lawns?


----------



## srh88 (Apr 29, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> One year as a family we went on a long vacation/ road trip in a single cab truck.
> 
> It was so much fun and sucked so bad at the same time.


My dad had an older extended cab Chevy.. no back doors but back seat. 4 of us jammed in the backseat lol. No seatbelts but we did have one long bungee cord that we used for all of us


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 29, 2018)

srh88 said:


> My dad had an older extended cab Chevy.. no back doors but back seat. 4 of us jammed in the backseat lol. No seatbelts but we did have one long bungee cord that we used for all of us


Lol. One of my buddies parents had an old one ton van and there were holes in it big enough to drop things through.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 29, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Lol. One of my buddies parents had an old one ton van and there were holes in it big enough to drop things through.


That just sounds like a good time lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 29, 2018)

srh88 said:


> That just sounds like a good time lol


It was.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 29, 2018)

Got some new blue tomato cages and a few bags of potting soil.

The last frost for the next 10 days is tonight. Tomorrow or the next day I'll put in tomatoes and peppers. I have 5 illustrated pages (front and back) of all the tomatoes, peppers and lettuce available at my cousin's garden store.

I hate homework.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 29, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4129184 View attachment 4129185
> Got some new blue tomato cages and a few bags of potting soil.
> 
> The last frost for the next 10 days is tonight. Tomorrow or the next day I'll put in tomatoes and peppers. I have 5 illustrated pages (front and back) of all the tomatoes, peppers and lettuce available at my cousin's garden store.
> ...


Love me some tomatoes.....


----------



## atxlsgun (Apr 29, 2018)

Changed 4 100 gallon res', transplanted 52 babies from cloner, cut grass, got haircut and face shave, went to Costco and king soopers 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4129184 View attachment 4129185
> Got some new blue tomato cages and a few bags of potting soil.
> 
> The last frost for the next 10 days is tonight. Tomorrow or the next day I'll put in tomatoes and peppers. I have 5 illustrated pages (front and back) of all the tomatoes, peppers and lettuce available at my cousin's garden store.
> ...


I already have 4 fruit set on mine LOL Of course they'll die from heat by mid June but I might get one or two this year.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 29, 2018)

atxlsgun said:


> Changed 4 100 gallon res', transplanted 52 babies from cloner, cut grass, got haircut and face shave, went to Costco and king soopers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Rollitup mobile app


well, sit down, you're making me tired


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 30, 2018)

Picked up a few things for the pepper plants this year, they were just so so last year.

They also got shaded by tomato plants, I think I've got the spacing down this year.
Tomatoes in one wall, peppers in the other, green onions and lettuce where it all fit with lettuce in full sun.
 
Just add plants and lawn furniture. Plants tomorrow, not sure about lawn furniture. Just got scorched for $1500 in property taxes today, the last day for the 2% discount. It costs me around $700 a month in taxes and insurance for 2 houses.

I told my daughter and her companion they had to start paying $350 a month earlier this year. The house is free, the taxes aren't. Sorry.
I think they're getting quite the bargain.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 30, 2018)

if they don't like it, i'll talk to you about renting a house for 350 a month......


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 30, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4129184 View attachment 4129185
> Got some new blue tomato cages and a few bags of potting soil.
> 
> The last frost for the next 10 days is tonight. Tomorrow or the next day I'll put in tomatoes and peppers. I have 5 illustrated pages (front and back) of all the tomatoes, peppers and lettuce available at my cousin's garden store.
> ...


Those heavy duty cages are nice. I've also made cages out of field fence for non-determinant varieties that seemed to allow the tomatoes more room to produce than the round ones.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if they don't like it, i'll talk to you about renting a house for 350 a month......


Fuck you, I'd pay $400.00, let the bidding begin!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A lawn care girl you're not is my guess.


I have husbands for that


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 30, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Those heavy duty cages are nice. I've also made cages out of field fence for non-determinant varieties that seemed to allow the tomatoes more room to produce than the round ones.


I've seen square ones on line that seemed to be more roomy. I wind up overgrowing the cages and having tomato vines hitting the ground. I always need extra ladder supports by August. Not even sure what you call them, but I could use a few extra now that I have planter's walls at 2 locations.

Tomatoes grow crazy here. BLT season right around the bend.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I've seen square ones on line that seemed to be more roomy. I wind up overgrowing the cages and having tomato vines hitting the ground. I always need extra ladder supports by August. Not even sure what you call them, but I could use a few extra now that I have planter's walls at 2 locations.
> 
> Tomatoes grow crazy here. BLT season right around the bend.


FU by mid June the heat has killed anything worth eating, unless you're fond of snakes.
Here's one of @cannabineer 's gophers

As for me you get the Mojave Greens, same diff bbq'ed


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 30, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I've seen square ones on line that seemed to be more roomy. I wind up overgrowing the cages and having tomato vines hitting the ground. I always need extra ladder supports by August. Not even sure what you call them, but I could use a few extra now that I have planter's walls at 2 locations.
> 
> Tomatoes grow crazy here. BLT season right around the bend.


Best luck I had was using 5' fence in a 3' diameter circle started about a foot or 18" above ground level on a couple of 8' t/posts. Produced some big ass plants. Cages usually lasted 3 or 4 years.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 30, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I have husbands for that


plural?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> plural?


As if one is sufficient!


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 30, 2018)

Got a first session from a customer who just opened a tattoo removal shop on some of my chest piece..

Also bought a 55 bel air station wagon..going for a turbo ls1 once I upgrade the rest.. The bt4 rat rod is on the back burner

Got paid for my monster jam race in Manchester nh this weekend and immediately went and picked up my motor for the 450r

Things are happening, money is disappearing and I'm fapping to so many things in my life right now

Positive vibes to all you crazy fuckers


Also @srh88 liked a bunch of my posts...that's the best thing out of all this shit


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Got a first session from a customer who just opened a tattoo removal shop on some of my chest piece..
> 
> Also bought a 55 bel air station wagon..going for a turbo ls1 once I upgrade the rest.. The bt4 rat rod is on the back burner
> 
> ...


Getting old sux


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 30, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> As if one is sufficient!


maybe you just need better recruits


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> maybe you just need better recruits


LOL, I'm working on it!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 30, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Picked up a few things for the pepper plants this year, they were just so so last year.


In my limited experience growing red bell peppers - growing weed is easier. No idea why. I probably won't try them again. But those red, yellow, orange bells are so awesome looking and tasty. But friggin expensive.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 30, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4129541
> Picked up a few things for the pepper plants this year, they were just so so last year.
> 
> They also got shaded by tomato plants, I think I've got the spacing down this year.
> ...


Nice! I like espoma products.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 30, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I've seen square ones on line that seemed to be more roomy. I wind up overgrowing the cages and having tomato vines hitting the ground. I always need extra ladder supports by August. Not even sure what you call them, but I could use a few extra now that I have planter's walls at 2 locations.
> 
> Tomatoes grow crazy here. BLT season right around the bend.





BarnBuster said:


> Best luck I had was using 5' fence in a 3' diameter circle started about a foot or 18" above ground level on a couple of 8' t/posts. Produced some big ass plants. Cages usually lasted 3 or 4 years.


Im using that cattle stuff that comes in sections and the wire is ad big as your pinky.


pabloesqobar said:


> In my limited experience growing red bell peppers - growing weed is easier. No idea why. I probably won't try them again. But those red, yellow, orange bells are so awesome looking and tasty. But friggin expensive.


Red, yellow and any other color bell grows good here. Nothing much required. Peppers seem to love the soil here.


----------



## ANC (May 1, 2018)

Time to chop the cheeze. It is starting to draw flies.

I've never had much luck at large peppers like bells either.
Smaller ones like Jalapenos I grow in empty water bottles filled with soil, that I can carry around the yard as the sun moves through the seasons.


----------



## Indacouch (May 1, 2018)

You need a shopping cart^^^^


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 1, 2018)

2018 draft list, almost ready. Bright sunny 80° day too.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 1, 2018)

holy shit, they're suggesting a hot mix for peppers, that's a lot of amendments to put in a nursery pot sized hole


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 1, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> In my limited experience growing red bell peppers - growing weed is easier. No idea why. I probably won't try them again. But those red, yellow, orange bells are so awesome looking and tasty. But friggin expensive.


Yeah, totally agree. I love peppers, but I've never had any luck growing them. 

@tangerinegreen555's pepper soil amendment tips post has given me inspiration, though. Think I'll try them again.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 1, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4129184 View attachment 4129185
> Got some new blue tomato cages and a few bags of potting soil.


Are those plastic or metal?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 1, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Are those plastic or metal?


Painted metal


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 1, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> holy shit, they're suggesting a hot mix for peppers, that's a lot of amendments to put in a nursery pot sized hole


They started their pepper plants months ago, they're not tiny seedlings.

I didn't get putting all that into a single hole either, I'll ask shortly how much potting soil with that recipe. I'm guessing you put so much soil in a bucket, add the stuff, and fill more than a single hole.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 1, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> They started their pepper plants months ago, they're not tiny seedlings.
> 
> I didn't get putting all that into a single hole either, I'll ask shortly how much potting soil with that recipe. I'm guessing you put so much soil in a bucket, add the stuff, and fill more than a single hole.


I've never run my peppers that hot. I use espoma garden tone and various manure compost and thats it. I follow the directions on the bag.

Bell peppers love it here. It even hard clay soil. I don't get it. They grow better than anything else. So good in fact I thought about growing them in bulk.

Though I've noticed that they can handle heavy feeding.


----------



## ANC (May 1, 2018)




----------



## thump easy (May 1, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> I got to roll around in one of these
> View attachment 4128452
> 
> My first date, I picked up in the wagon. I was so cool
> ...


When i was a kid i pulled up to my moms friends house she sold weed brik weed one finger 2 fingers nickle sack.. Well i pulled up and the naborhood kids where their and one in particular was bad he just got out of prision and some how he managed to take the keys away... Man it was a butiful day anyway he took off with 1 other person fuckers i jumped into my moms station wagon i dont know if i should tell the hole story but we almost got hit coming out of an aley full force and the cop seen us we began a high spead chace before helecopter chaces on t.v. the cruser was catching up quick and the train arms were down i for shure thought my moms gona be pissed for shure but the guy went around the arms and we almost died.. The train missiing us by one fucking hair fuck this guys crazzy!!!!!! Fuck its my moms ride this mother fucker!!!!! Fucken shit thats what i think about when i see a station wagon or the Brady Bunch but true story ya my mom missed work and she never let me borrow the car again


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 1, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Painted metal


Thanks, I hadn't seen that style before 

my wife has some green anodized ones that're pretty cool


----------



## ANC (May 1, 2018)

If anyone is looking for a good vice or clamp, there is a mahoosive one day sale at amazon
https://www.amazon.com/dlp/c355b756/ref=gbps_img_s-4_d724_c355b756?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_p=695f29ac-ec28-4005-ae23-4a6ff667d724&pf_rd_s=slot-4&pf_rd_t=701&pf_rd_i=gb_main&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=EM1XCHMHBJRZTHE15SGH&tag=kinjadeals-20&ascsubtag=06b1d8c458d1502fb2baf1cc32c1e10b907d34aa&rawdata=[r|https://jalopnik.com/[t|link[p|1825676721[au|5727177402741770316[b|theinventory

You can get a 90 something dollar vice for $36, there is a whole list though.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 1, 2018)

thump easy said:


> When i was a kid i pulled up to my moms friends house she sold weed brik weed one finger 2 fingers nickle sack.. Well i pulled up and the naborhood kids where their and one in particular was bad he just got out of prision and some how he managed to take the keys away... Man it was a butiful day anyway he took off with 1 other person fuckers i jumped into my moms station wagon i dont know if i should tell the hole story but we almost got hit coming out of an aley full force and the cop seen us we began a high spead chace before helecopter chaces on t.v. the cruser was catching up quick and the train arms were down i for shure thought my moms gona be pissed for shure but the guy went around the arms and we almost died.. The train missiing us by one fucking hair fuck this guys crazzy!!!!!! Fuck its my moms ride this mother fucker!!!!! Fucken shit thats what i think about when i see a station wagon or the Brady Bunch but true story ya my mom missed work and she never let me borrow the car again


I’m pretty sure one of the reasons my hands are all fucked up is from being slammed in the door of our station wagon when I was a kid. Like prob 30 times.

When I was a little older growing up in san jose, me and all of my buddies had muscle cars. Some pretty bad ass ones. One of my buddies hot rodded the shit out of a chevy station wagon. Cant remember the year, ‘68 i think. It was fucking hilarious yet surprisingly quick. It was green.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 1, 2018)

first wave, multiple attacks required.


Hella nice grow space, wish I could barrow it for 4 months.


----------



## Indagrow (May 1, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Getting old sux


I wouldn't know


----------



## BudmanTX (May 1, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> first wave, multiple attacks required.View attachment 4130027
> 
> View attachment 4129987
> Hella nice grow space, wish I could barrow it for 4 months.



nice grab....mine are already in the ground, i got bells, and giant jalopeno in my garden. I have yellow squash and zuchinni (sp), and for tomatoes i got minuature and grand......all growing excellent, at least for now.....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 1, 2018)

Rainwater barrel, catches off corner of house.
 
Skimming off the top into 33 gal. holding barrel-barrels from buddy who runs the local car wash, bottom yucky. Full of roofing grit and some leaf debris. Raining later in week, have to Clorox water out barrels after winter.

I rarely need city water. 

Done for today at other place, putting in a couple cherry tomato plants here before sunset. Back to the store tomorrow for more plants. Going to run things in pots along the walls too. Fenced in. Deer can't touch nothing. Yay!


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (May 1, 2018)

Just breakfast a gallon of beer and 5 joints so far.....Oh and I fucked my neighbors wife again.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 1, 2018)

^^ Idiot...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 1, 2018)

i have never understood eating pork and beans for breakfast. i don't even like them in the evening, when i'm half drunk, i sure as shit don't want them for breakfast


----------



## thump easy (May 1, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m pretty sure one of the reasons my hands are all fucked up is from being slammed in the door of our station wagon when I was a kid. Like prob 30 times.
> 
> When I was a little older growing up in san jose, me and all of my buddies had muscle cars. Some pretty bad ass ones. One of my buddies hot rodded the shit out of a chevy station wagon. Cant remember the year, ‘68 i think. It was fucking hilarious yet surprisingly quick. It was green.


Ow shit my moms was green as fuck id tell her dont pic me up from school lolz!!!! Ya those heavy ass door hurt when they close for shure!!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 1, 2018)

my dad was a really good mechanic, but he hated messing with electrical problems. he drove an orange pinto to work, and the turn signals didn't work in it. he tried for months to fix it, then gave up and put a pair of tractor lights on the front, up on top of the fenders, so they looked like big eyes. drove it for years, people called it the bug-mobile


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 1, 2018)

My wife had one years ago & it was a pretty sporty little manual thing.
Broke the timing belt & bent a valve - I pulled the head & straightened the valve stem with a ball peen & then lapped that baby back in with a 1/2" drill & lapping compound.
Sold the car in Key West to some Snow Birds for 150% of what we paid for it.
And she ran like a freakin top.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 1, 2018)

LUDACRIS.. said:


> Just breakfast a gallon of beer and 5 joints so far.....Oh and I fucked my neighbors wife again.
> 
> View attachment 4130061


Lol! That dish is insane! It looks so delicious but frightening at the same time. I don’t think I would feel very well after eating it. So I try to be careful with what I eat and today I ate a meal I thought would be so healthy and make me feel great but It made me very ill. Smoked some Blue Dream and it helpedease the pain for about 20 minutes. Also some meditation helped. Happy Vegan from Tender Greens did not agree with me . I’m thinking the quinoa in particular could be the culprit. I have not eaten that much Ferro wheat before that I recall either. It tasted fantastic!! But man my stomachs was killing me later.

*HAPPY VEGAN*
Farro wheat with cranberry and hazelnuts, quinoa with cucumber and beets, green hummus, tabbouleh, baby greens, lemon vinaigrette

$12.00


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 1, 2018)

10 bucks for all three


----------



## Indacouch (May 1, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> 10 bucks for all three
> View attachment 4130183 View attachment 4130184 View attachment 4130185


I fuckin love the fried chicken hungry man dinners.....just like mom use to make........but not


----------



## Singlemalt (May 1, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> 10 bucks for all three
> View attachment 4130183 View attachment 4130184 View attachment 4130185


And that is one meal total


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 1, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 1, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> And that is one meal total


yup, throw away the plastic "vegetables" and thats about right


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 1, 2018)

I pulled a steering rack out of a '78 Fiesta I'm junking- the steering rack is nice and tight and will be going in my '80 Fiesta


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 1, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> 10 bucks for all three
> View attachment 4130183 View attachment 4130184 View attachment 4130185


I used to love Swanson TV dinners in HS when my mom worked late. In the aluminum foil before microwaves.

Now, I just can't eat that stuff anymore. It isn't like home made at all, reminds me of hospital food.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 1, 2018)

when you're a teenager, you can live on hotpockets, doritos, and mt. dew....as you get older, that shit becomes more toxic...ok, it was always toxic, you lose your ability to tolerate it


----------



## Singlemalt (May 1, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> when you're a teenager, you can live on hotpockets, doritos, and mt. dew....as you get older, that shit becomes more toxic...ok, it was always toxic, you lose your ability to tolerate it


Yeah, it's been 15 yrs since I've had them. Had a job as a night shift supervisor (3-11), microwave & fridge in my office, so a couple times a week I'd have 2 or 3 for chow. I enjoy cooking but hated making a good meal only to pack it up, frig it for 6-7 hr before eating it. Kinda like direct making leftovers. Other days I'd go to local eateries


----------



## ANC (May 1, 2018)




----------



## dstroy (May 2, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I fuckin love the fried chicken hungry man dinners.....just like mom use to make........but not


It's got that unique chewy-crispy at the same time skin. IDK what it is about that but I like them too.


----------



## Fubard (May 2, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i have never understood eating pork and beans for breakfast. i don't even like them in the evening, when i'm half drunk, i sure as shit don't want them for breakfast


Beans, no, fried tomatoes, yes. And where's the liver?

And what's the deal with that pussy-assed so-called hot sauce he has there, that stuff's only good as a mixer for vodka.


Been a productive day so far, my health insurance cocked up my disability payment and it only took one threat of getting a lawyer involved to get them to sort out their mistake in under 5 minutes even though I was as high as a kite on painkillers, valium and duloxetine. 

Then I had the joys of some bloke with an Indian accent calling me up and telling me he was from Microsoft and there was something wrong with my Windows install, which is no mean feat when I run Linux. The torrent of profanities when I asked him why the caller ID told me his smelly dalit arse was in Islamabad was a joy to behold, he didn't seem to like that for some reason.

Fun times....


----------



## ANC (May 2, 2018)

They have lots of Germans too making those calls.


----------



## Fubard (May 2, 2018)

ANC said:


> They have lots of Germans too making those calls.


Never had one of them, but when it happens I can guarantee some war comments will be made. Or I'll call them French or Polish.

Try to scam me and I'll make sure you hear something that will make your blood boil.


----------



## srh88 (May 2, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My wife had one years ago & it was a pretty sporty little manual thing.
> Broke the timing belt & bent a valve - I pulled the head & straightened the valve stem with a ball peen & then lapped that baby back in with a 1/2" drill & lapping compound.
> Sold the car in Key West to some Snow Birds for 150% of what we paid for it.
> And she ran like a freakin top.


Did you just call a pinto sporty?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 2, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Did you just call a pinto sporty?


That little thing was quick for what it was.

And it paid to watch your 6.


----------



## srh88 (May 2, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That little thing was quick for what it was.
> 
> And it paid to watch your 6.


Lol


----------



## ANC (May 2, 2018)

This one is for Inda.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 2, 2018)

ANC said:


>


they put fake food in the restaurant windows in japan...never been, but seen pictures, most of the fake food looks better than the real food here


----------



## lokie (May 2, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they put fake food in the restaurant windows in japan...never been, but seen pictures, most of the fake food looks better than the real food here


Many places have exact acrylic replicas so the customer only has to point at what is desired.
It is an efficient system. 

You are correct, the models often looks better than the meal.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 2, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they put fake food in the restaurant windows in japan...never been, but seen pictures, most of the fake food looks better than the real food here


Saw a documentary on that: it's a respected and admired profession; the top "food artists" make big $$ and are in high demand. It also showed techniques and "tricks of the trade" that they use, very innovative and clever


----------



## thump easy (May 2, 2018)

I cant go on vation any more well yes i can but i need to be neer a restroom... As i get older i cant just pull up to any food place i live exzotic food spices chilli but i cant stomach alot of things nothing worse than being away from home is a bus or tour bus toes curled up and stomach bubbling... Or in nature around friends fuuuuckkkkkk!!!! WERE IS THE FUCKEN RESTOOOOOMMMMM!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 2, 2018)

thump easy said:


> I cant go on vation any more well yes i can but i need to be neer a restroom... As i get older i cant just pull up to any food place i live exzotic food spices chilli but i cant stomach alot of things nothing worse than being away from home is a bus or tour bus toes curled up and stomach bubbling... Or in nature around friends fuuuuckkkkkk!!!! WERE IS THE FUCKEN RESTOOOOOMMMMM!!!!


awe, that sucks! Im not ass bad off as u but I understand your frustration not being able to eat the foods you love anymore. Its so depressing. When i find foods that do not upset my stomach I make a point of remembering them and eating them often. It gets boring but gotta roll with the punches. my former Doc gave me a script for omeprazole but it does not work that great for me. Good Luck and I hope you can find a solution to make your situation easier to deal with.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 2, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> awe, that sucks! Im not ass bad off as u but I understand your frustration not being able to eat the foods you love anymore. Its so depressing. When i find foods that do not upset my stomach I make a point of remembering them and eating them often. It gets boring but gotta roll with the punches. my former Doc gave me a script for omeprazole but it does not work that great for me. Good Luck and I hope you can find a solution to make your situation easier to deal with.


I take Omeprazole daily.
I didn't get heartburn but had this sensation in my throat of being seriously choked & the med takes care of that.

With the side effects of all these different drugs out there now I'll let you know if I grow a third eye or some shit.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 2, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Saw a documentary on that: it's a respected and admired profession; the top "food artists" make big $$ and are in high demand. It also showed techniques and "tricks of the trade" that they use, very innovative and clever


Clever indeed. I used to be GM at a restaurant and it was crazy how much goes into food photos for menus and POP pics. It’s an all day job just for a few finished photos..


----------



## curious2garden (May 2, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, it's been 15 yrs since I've had them. Had a job as a night shift supervisor (3-11), microwave & fridge in my office, so a couple times a week I'd have 2 or 3 for chow. I enjoy cooking but hated making a good meal only to pack it up, frig it for 6-7 hr before eating it. Kinda like direct making leftovers. Other days I'd go to local eateries


In my life that issue was solved by no time to eat and anyone stupid enough to pack food had it eaten by whoever was in the break room cause god knew it wasn't the trauma teams, ortho, neuro or vascular. My money was on those asshats from OB or the Urology jerks.


----------



## blake9999 (May 2, 2018)

Just WON some concert tickets on the Radio. In July I will be going to see Ann Wilson( Heart), Jeff Beck, and Paul Rogers. Coolio


----------



## lokie (May 2, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Just WON some concert tickets on the Radio. In July I will be going to see Ann Wilson( Heart), Jeff Beck, and Paul Rogers. Coolio


^^^ That would be an interesting line up.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 2, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> In my life that issue was solved by no time to eat and anyone stupid enough to pack food had it eaten by whoever was in the break room cause god knew it wasn't the trauma teams, ortho, neuro or vascular. My money was on those asshats from OB or the Urology jerks.


Your people just didn't create the proper work atmosphere  Judicial use of terror works like a charm


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 2, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Your people just didn't create the proper work atmosphere  Judicial use of terror works like a charm


The occasional shit sandwich in the communal reefer wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 2, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I take Omeprazole daily.
> I didn't get heartburn but had this sensation in my throat of being seriously choked & the med takes care of that.
> 
> With the side effects of all these different drugs out there now I'll let you know if I grow a third eye or some shit.


The VA put me on that crap too. It works. But then they sent out a mass mailing to those who take it that it can ruin your kidneys or something.

So I quit taking it cold turkey. The side effects (not related to acid reflux) of doing that was unbearable, so I started up again. 

I believe CN posted awhile back about his regimen which works for him.


----------



## curious2garden (May 2, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> The VA put me on that crap too. It works. But then they sent out a mass mailing to those who take it that it can ruin your kidneys or something.
> 
> So I quit taking it cold turkey. The side effects (not related to acid reflux) of doing that was unbearable, so I started up again.
> 
> I believe CN posted awhile back about his regimen which works for him.


I saw the writing on the wall and for the most part gave up carbs. It works but it's a helluva cost.


----------



## cannabineer (May 2, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> The VA put me on that crap too. It works. But then they sent out a mass mailing to those who take it that it can ruin your kidneys or something.
> 
> So I quit taking it cold turkey. The side effects (not related to acid reflux) of doing that was unbearable, so I started up again.
> 
> I believe CN posted awhile back about his regimen which works for him.


I'm low-carbing it like Annie, and my heartburn is much less (it pretty much tells how bad I'm being with the beer). 
For those acid excursions I've gone away from omeprazole. Like has been said, it works, but it can damage you. The H2 antagonists are safer, and they too work. So I take ranitidine ( generic Walmart Zantac) when I need to forget how much I drank.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 2, 2018)

I only get heartburn from cucumbers. Also from snuff but I quit that decades ago.

There is a Hungarian salad consisting of cucumbers, sweet onions in a sour cream and (I think) vinegar sauce. Used to love it. Wouldn't even consider it now.

Shame too, that was real good.


----------



## blake9999 (May 2, 2018)

I take Niacin daily to help with high colesterol. The side affect is it helps clear THC out of your system. So since I ocassionally smoke I can always piss clean if needed.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 2, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> In my life that issue was solved by no time to eat and anyone stupid enough to pack food had it eaten by whoever was in the break room cause god knew it wasn't the trauma teams, ortho, neuro or vascular. My money was on those asshats from OB or the Urology jerks.


the one time i worked in a place where people would steal food, i started poisoning shit. liberal doses of laxatives, and small doses of rat poison.....and bring it in a different container every day....they wanna roll the dice, roll them fuckers


----------



## tyler.durden (May 2, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> In my life that issue was solved by no time to eat and anyone stupid enough to pack food had it eaten by whoever was in the break room cause god knew it wasn't the trauma teams, ortho, neuro or vascular. My money was on those asshats from OB *or the Urology jerks*.


Yep. Those dudes are real pissers...


----------



## thump easy (May 2, 2018)




----------



## Fubard (May 3, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> awe, that sucks! Im not ass bad off as u but I understand your frustration not being able to eat the foods you love anymore. Its so depressing. When i find foods that do not upset my stomach I make a point of remembering them and eating them often. It gets boring but gotta roll with the punches. my former Doc gave me a script for omeprazole but it does not work that great for me. Good Luck and I hope you can find a solution to make your situation easier to deal with.


I gave up on Omeprazole years ago, now I never go anywhere without a small supply of 300mg Ranitidine, aka high-dose Zantac, I just take one as necessary when I feel the stomach acid rise and the problem is cured in seconds.

The only thing that usually makes that necessary is bad coffee which has too much Robusta in it, so the solution is simple, drink beer instead.

But ask the doc for the Ranitidine, worst case scenario is take one before eating something that might upset your stomach, and then go back to enjoying all the things you love.

Works for me anyway, and what do you have to lose.


----------



## Fubard (May 3, 2018)

Accomplishment today?

Just done my taxes and the revenooers are not going to be happy with me because they have to give me almost €2500 (just under $3000) back.

"Happy days are here again"


----------



## dstroy (May 3, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I only get heartburn from cucumbers. Also from snuff but I quit that decades ago.
> 
> There is a Hungarian salad consisting of cucumbers, sweet onions in a sour cream and (I think) vinegar sauce. Used to love it. Wouldn't even consider it now.
> 
> Shame too, that was real good.


I thought this was interesting. So I consulted professor google.

cucurbitacin is the compound in cucumbers that your digestive tract doesn't like.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 3, 2018)

The riding lawn mower died yesterday and today I get a full physical exam. 

May has started badly...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 3, 2018)

i just went the other day, for a little woman, my doctor seems to have enormous fingers......


----------



## Fubard (May 3, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i just went the other day, for a little woman, my doctor seems to have enormous fingers......


And you're still getting a thrill from the experience


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 3, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i just went the other day, for a little woman, my doctor seems to have enormous fingers......


Did you ask for a second opinion?


----------



## Fubard (May 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Did you ask for a second opinion?


No, but he has another appointment with her tomorrow


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 3, 2018)

dstroy said:


> I thought this was interesting. So I consulted professor google.
> 
> cucurbitacin is the compound in cucumbers that your digestive tract doesn't like.


Not surprising. 
"Fight or flight" isn't an option for plants, so they use chemistry to defend themselves. 

Many foods aren't easily digestible until they've been cooked -- and this is why...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 3, 2018)

Fubard said:


> No, but he has another appointment with her tomorrow


i actually have to go back in an hour to talk about test results. if she says "strip and hop on the table" this time, i'm going out the window


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 3, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I take Omeprazole daily.
> I didn't get heartburn but had this sensation in my throat of being seriously choked & the med takes care of that.
> 
> With the side effects of all these different drugs out there now I'll let you know if I grow a third eye or some shit.


It's out now that prilosec causes kidney damage.

I have to take it too.


----------



## thump easy (May 3, 2018)

I found that plants and non processed foods realy help!!! I mean not for a day i mean really eat that pepper pour that shit on thyme curry oregano onion garlic sage eating real wild salmon real chickens from local farmer perferably hippy type or ejumacated person this really helps what distroys this well being feeling hate to say it as much as i love beer life... If you go over boad it kills the feeling for a while... But true as much as i hate spending the money for organic as i hate to believe it.. But i feel better when this routeen is at play.. I dont trust government usda organic as i have seen to much.. I know first hand money buys everthing including stamps of lables look at weed game lolz greed exceeds rightchessnes so i have desidded to grow my own.. Shit i wish i had a ranch..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 3, 2018)

thump easy said:


> I found that plants and non processed foods realy help!!! I mean not for a day i mean really eat that pepper pour that shit on thyme curry oregano onion garlic sage eating real wild salmon real chickens from local farmer perferably hippy type or ejumacated person this really helps what distroys this well being feeling hate to say it as much as i love beer life... If you go over boad it kills the feeling for a while... But true as much as i hate spending the money for organic as i hate to believe it.. But i feel better when this routeen is at play.. I dont trust government usda organic as i have seen to much.. I know first hand money buys everthing including stamps of lables look at weed game lolz greed exceeds rightchessnes so i have desidded to grow my own.. Shit i wish i had a ranch..


and a dictionary...


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 3, 2018)

thump easy said:


> I found that plants and non processed foods realy help!!! I mean not for a day i mean really eat that pepper pour that shit on thyme curry oregano onion garlic sage eating real wild salmon real chickens from local farmer perferably hippy type or *ejumacated* person this really helps what distroys this well being feeling hate to say it as much as i love beer life... If you go over boad it kills the feeling for a while... But true as much as i hate spending the money for organic as i hate to believe it.. But i feel better when this routeen is at play.. I dont trust government usda organic as i have seen to much.. I know first hand money buys everthing including stamps of lables look at weed game lolz greed exceeds rightchessnes so i have desidded to grow my own.. Shit i wish i had a ranch..





Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and a dictionary...


No shit!
Definitely not "ejumacated".


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 3, 2018)

you're a good guy Thump, you just gotta slow down a little and let spell check do it's thing


----------



## ANC (May 3, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i just went the other day, for a little woman, my doctor seems to have enormous fingers......


Just fuck off with that. There are places I don't even let my wife stick her finger.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 3, 2018)

well, as unpleasant as it is, its not as unpleasant as discovering you have cancer that could have been cured a year ago if you had known you had it....


----------



## curious2garden (May 3, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, as unpleasant as it is, its not as unpleasant as discovering you have cancer that could have been cured a year ago if you had known you had it....


FIT test annually.


----------



## ANC (May 3, 2018)

I'm sure it fits... just not in my hole.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 3, 2018)

Turned on my large AC unit yesterday for the first time in 2018, and it had a rough time starting up as the fan didn't want to move. As soon as it did I heard that dreadful, distinctive sound of bad bearings. Super loud and grindy. It happens to me with almost every modern unit, I rarely get two seasons out of them. I ALWAYS get the longest third party warranty they offer, in this case a 5 year in home repair warranty where if they can't fix it, they deliver and install a new unit at no charge (I just bought this motherfucker in 2016). The warranty was almost half the cost of the ac unit, but totally worth it, dude already had to come out last summer to take it apart and vacuum it out, something us mere mortals can't do or it voids the warranty. A tech is coming today, so I had to move trays of clones into the grow space and shop vac up all leaves, and make sure all grow related stuff is put away. Always stress and drama when repair people are scheduled to come over, but that is the grow life in an illegal State. The tech is going to turn it on for 30 seconds and declare it fucked, then order a new one for me. They can't simply take my word for it and need a tech to confirm. Sigh...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 3, 2018)

The Great Wall of Peppers is set! Will be adding container pots, no room left in walls. But all kinds of room along the walls, baby. Picked up some lettuce earlier. He has staked Bush Steak tomatoes that are big already.
Would look good in my big white pot. I'll go back tomorrow, a little bit each day.


----------



## dstroy (May 3, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Turned on my large AC unit yesterday for the first time in 2018, and it had a rough time starting up as the fan didn't want to move. As soon as it did I heard that dreadful, distinctive sound of bad bearings. Super loud and grindy. It happens to me with almost every modern unit, I rarely get two seasons out of them. I ALWAYS get the longest third party warranty they offer, in this case a 5 year in home repair warranty where if they can't fix it, they deliver and install a new unit at no charge (I just bought this motherfucker in 2016). The warranty was almost half the cost of the ac unit, but totally worth it, dude already had to come out last summer to take it apart and vacuum it out, something us mere mortals can't do or it voids the warranty. A tech is coming today, so I had to move trays of clones into the grow space and shop vac up all leaves, and make sure all grow related stuff is put away. Always stress and drama when repair people are scheduled to come over, but that is the grow life in an illegal State. The tech is going to turn it on for 30 seconds and declare it fucked, then order a new one for me. They can't simply take my word for it and need a tech to confirm, I'm a mere mortal. Sigh...


That sucks dude, it's the condenser fan?


----------



## tyler.durden (May 3, 2018)

dstroy said:


> That sucks dude, it's the condenser fan?


 I think it's just the main blower fan, as the loud noise is there even when the condenser isn't engaged...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 3, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4130602
> The Great Wall of Peppers is set! Will be adding container pots, no room left in walls. But all kinds of room along the walls, baby. Picked up some lettuce earlier. He has staked Bush Steak tomatoes that are big already.View attachment 4130603
> Would look good in my big white pot. I'll go back tomorrow, a little bit each day.


I'm slowly getting stuff out of the greenhouse and into the garden. Got some biguns taking up room.


----------



## dstroy (May 3, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I think it's just the main blower fan, as the loud noise is there even when the condenser isn't engaged...


That's interesting since it's kept inside, I wonder why it happens? Maybe when the thing runs for a while and stops, the bearing cooling down condenses moisture inside and since it sat for so long there was enough time for oxidation or etching from condensation to build up to ruin the bearing surface? I know one of the main reasons for bearings going bad is contamination from dirt, dust, water etc., and it's not dirt or dust since you're fastidious. 

Sucks that it happened man, hope the fix goes smooth so you get setup quick again.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 3, 2018)

dstroy said:


> That's interesting since it's kept inside, I wonder why it happens? Maybe when the thing runs for a while and stops, the bearing cooling down condenses moisture inside and since it sat for so long there was enough time for oxidation or etching from condensation to build up to ruin the bearing surface? I know one of the main reasons for bearings going bad is contamination from dirt, dust, water etc., and it's not dirt or dust since you're fastidious.
> 
> Sucks that it happened man, hope the fix goes smooth so you get setup quick again.



Thanks, man. Tech just left, took all of ten seconds to confirm bad bearings. He's coming back to install a new motor next week, hope it doesn't get into the 80s before that. Sears is the only retailer I've bought from that sends techs to your home, the other retailers tell you to bring it back and they simply replace it. They say it's cheaper for them that way than sending a tech, no wonder Sears is in trouble. Better this way for me, I didn't relish the prospect of uninstalling, hauling, and reinstalling a 15k btu ac by myself...


----------



## 420God (May 3, 2018)

Started cutting down this big hybrid willow that didn't wake up this year. We didn't care for it's location anyway, it's leaves made a huge mess of our decks and trampoline.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 3, 2018)

420God said:


> Started cutting down this big hybrid willow that didn't wake up this year. We didn't care for it's location anyway, it's leaves made a huge mess of our decks and trampoline.
> 
> View attachment 4130681


 Nice. Are you going to pull out the stump at the end or just leave it there?


----------



## 420God (May 3, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Nice. Are you going to pull out the stump at the end or just leave it there?


I'm gonna see if I can borrow a stump grinder from the farmer we get our calves from. It's a big one that attaches to a skid steer, make quick work of it.


----------



## cannabineer (May 3, 2018)

420God said:


> I'm gonna see if I can borrow a stump grinder from the farmer we get our calves from. It's a big one that attaches to a skid steer, make quick work of it.


 This situation begs for dynamite.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 3, 2018)

and lots of it


----------



## 420God (May 3, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> This situation begs for dynamite.


If it was farther from the house I'd blow it out with tanerite but it's only 30ft from my sunroom so it's coming down surgically.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 3, 2018)

oh, come on, a good shaped charge will blow that right into the neighbors dining room, without even leaving a divot in your lawn


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 3, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Turned on my large AC unit yesterday for the first time in 2018, and it had a rough time starting up as the fan didn't want to move. As soon as it did I heard that dreadful, distinctive sound of bad bearings. Super loud and grindy. It happens to me with almost every modern unit, I rarely get two seasons out of them. I ALWAYS get the longest third party warranty they offer, in this case a 5 year in home repair warranty where if they can't fix it, they deliver and install a new unit at no charge (I just bought this motherfucker in 2016). The warranty was almost half the cost of the ac unit, but totally worth it, dude already had to come out last summer to take it apart and vacuum it out, something us mere mortals can't do or it voids the warranty. A tech is coming today, so I had to move trays of clones into the grow space and shop vac up all leaves, and make sure all grow related stuff is put away. Always stress and drama when repair people are scheduled to come over, but that is the grow life in an illegal State. The tech is going to turn it on for 30 seconds and declare it fucked, then order a new one for me. They can't simply take my word for it and need a tech to confirm. Sigh...


Taking the covers off and spraying then out and spraying the motor out helps a lot.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 3, 2018)

So as busy as I am i met a guy today that builds cars and takes them to auctions like barret Jackson. 

We get to talking and the guy took my number and I may have a job offer.

Not sure what to think about it. It will be big money but im sure it will be like you see in tv. He said sometimes a couple or three weeks on frame off restorations. 

I may take it if he calls.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 3, 2018)

420God said:


> Started cutting down this big hybrid willow that didn't wake up this year. We didn't care for it's location anyway, it's leaves made a huge mess of our decks and trampoline.
> 
> View attachment 4130681


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 3, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> So as busy as I am i met a guy today that builds cars and takes them to auctions like barret Jackson.
> 
> We get to talking and the guy took my number and I may have a job offer.
> 
> ...


Good luck. I hope it's a good offer and works out for you.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 3, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Good luck. I hope it's a good offer and works out for you.


Thank you.

I'm not really looking for work. If it works out maybe I can get some creative freedom on some projects and maybe make a go of it.

I love old cars.


----------



## Fubard (May 3, 2018)

ANC said:


> Just fuck off with that. There are places I don't even let my wife stick her finger.


There's nothing to worry about with it, unless you feel a hand on each shoulder.

Never had to have my prostate checked, but I was given a good tip once. Just before the doc does the dirty, reach round and grab his nuts whilst saying "Now this isn't going to hurt me, is it".....


----------



## Singlemalt (May 3, 2018)

Fubard said:


> There's nothing to worry about with it, unless you feel a hand on each shoulder.
> 
> Never had to have my prostate checked, but I was given a good tip once. Just before the doc does the dirty, reach round and grab his nuts whilst saying "Now this isn't going to hurt me, is it".....


Unless there is something amiss with the prostate, it's not painful. That said, it's horribly undignified


----------



## Fubard (May 3, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Unless there is something amiss with the prostate, it's not painful. That said, it's horribly undignified


My doc once asked me a question after I told him how badly I sleep and how I would have to get up to go to the bathroom every night. He seemed disappointed when I told him that involved my bladder being at bursting point, always between 2 and 4am, so even he had to admit there was no need to finger me.

They say one of the best ways to prevent prostate problems is regular ejaculation, so get yourself a younger woman like wot I did or get those forearm muscles built up, you know it makes sense.


----------



## curious2garden (May 3, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Unless there is something amiss with the prostate, it's not painful. That said, it's horribly undignified


I, personally, like the presumption all doctors are male LOL


----------



## thump easy (May 3, 2018)

Were getting old!!! My best medication is oxicodone for back lower back problem what about back. Problems?? Shit when i run out of oxies i feel like supper shit it take a while to kick the horable feelimg i dont smoke or inject just pop the fucker in.. But how are you guys dealing with back Problems


----------



## thump easy (May 3, 2018)

Fubard said:


> My doc once asked me a question after I told him how badly I sleep and how I would have to get up to go to the bathroom every night. He seemed disappointed when I told him that involved my bladder being at bursting point, always between 2 and 4am, so even he had to admit there was no need to finger me.
> 
> They say one of the best ways to prevent prostate problems is regular ejaculation, so get yourself a younger woman like wot I did or get those forearm muscles built up, you know it makes sense.


Fuck i hate that shit my first time was quick i didnt even feel it lolz!!! It was so quick that fucker!!! Old basterd!! The other was in palm springs ya dude gay village like a motherfucker but last year i got a perscription for hgh and testosterone the dock had to check same sports doctor were Bradley the boxer went for his also wrote this book  ya im shure he was lolz im shure bradley got the same treatment.. This dude made me bend over and some how i felt that dudes finger go around my prostate i for the first time felt were it was it scoopted all around making shure i had no growth Aaaaa this dude did his job forealz but i didnt continue the sauce i got bizzy bulding again and let it go.. Hes expensive real expensive but his clients are really healthy.. Ya man i dont know but i dont like it one bit!!! But if i had to do it again thats the doctor hahaha.. Good luck and all you young fuckers you guys are up next!!!


----------



## Singlemalt (May 3, 2018)

Fubard said:


> My doc once asked me a question after I told him how badly I sleep and how I would have to get up to go to the bathroom every night. He seemed disappointed when I told him that involved my bladder being at bursting point, always between 2 and 4am, so even he had to admit there was no need to finger me.
> 
> They say one of the best ways to prevent prostate problems is regular ejaculation, so get yourself a younger woman like wot I did or get those forearm muscles built up, you know it makes sense.


Can't fight age


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 3, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Unless there is something amiss with the prostate, it's not painful. That said, it's horribly undignified


Yeah, but it beats the fucking hell out of the other hole being invaded. Which can happen if your prostate doesn't behave.

Oh, my urologist always points out that those poor souls who lost both testicles to cancer have ZERO prostate problems. Your balls team up with your prostate when you have problems.


----------



## Fubard (May 3, 2018)

thump easy said:


> Were getting old!!! My best medication is oxicodone for back lower back problem what about back. Problems?? Shit when i run out of oxies i feel like supper shit it take a while to kick the horable feelimg i dont smoke or inject just pop the fucker in.. But how are you guys dealing with back Problems


Movement. As much as you can and damn the pain.

Vape CBD, reduces the inflammation and if that's reduced then so's the pain.

5mg valium as necessary, stops muscle cramps

Decent weed, kills the pain off in minutes

If out of weed, codeine.

Biggest weapon? That lump of shit between the ears, when used properly, can give you the stubbornness and sheer bloody-mindedness to tell the pain that you are the boss and it can go fuck itself.

Works for me and I've been told the only "cure" for me is fusing L2-S1 because of buggered discs, enthesitis and a lumbar area riddled with arthritis. But I point blank refuse to let the bastard grind me down and enjoy life as much as I can. Don't let it rule your life, and always remember that just because it's won that battle it doesn't mean it's won the war, you still have control, not it, so adapt, get out in the sun and enjoy the little things you used to ignore for your quality of life will improve.


----------



## Fubard (May 3, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Can't fight age


Aye, but a man is only as old as the woman he feels so that means I'm only 32 and not 50.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 3, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Aye, but a man is only as old as the woman he feels so that means I'm only 32 and not 50.


I'm way past 50, in fact by your criteria, these younger women are at least 50 lol


----------



## thump easy (May 3, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Movement. As much as you can and damn the pain.
> 
> Vape CBD, reduces the inflammation and if that's reduced then so's the pain.
> 
> ...


That the best advice i have heard Thank You!!


----------



## Singlemalt (May 3, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I, personally, like the presumption all doctors are male LOL


I'm an old dinosaur Annie; ain't no female Dr putting her fingers up my ass, no way, no how


----------



## SageFromZen (May 3, 2018)

I uh... re-evaluated my life and have decided that I am going to burn my resume and start my own enterprise instead of making other people hundreds of thousands of dollars per year.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 3, 2018)

thump easy said:


> Were getting old!!! My best medication is oxicodone for back lower back problem what about back. Problems?? Shit when i run out of oxies i feel like supper shit it take a while to kick the horable feelimg i dont smoke or inject just pop the fucker in.. But how are you guys dealing with back Problems


Get away from opiates. They have their place but it's not wise to take them long term. 

They will make you hurt worse. It will get to the point when you come off them you will hurt all over


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 3, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yeah, but it beats the fucking hell out of the other hole being invaded. Which can happen if your prostate doesn't behave.
> 
> Oh, my urologist always points out that those poor souls who lost both testicles to cancer have ZERO prostate problems. Your balls team up with your prostate when you have problems.


Been there and done that. I've had the dr jam stuff down my pee hole.

It sucks.


----------



## ANC (May 3, 2018)

At least if they drew a few lines on their finger and could turn around and say, look you are only up to a 3, you are still good, I might not think they are just looking around for loose change.


----------



## thump easy (May 3, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm an old dinosaur Annie; ain't no female Dr putting her fingers up my ass, no way, no how


I usto say the same shit but love my life and i love my boner and i love pussy!!! But aint going out like that so it wasnt like its sexual but fuck man you hit that age and well it aint that bad.. Invasive for shure but i would hate to finger dudes for a living.. Lolz i rather finger girls lolz true shit!! But prostate cancer is real i herd one guy im not shure were but the guy was so macho that he never got the exam i heard he died a horable painful death. Well ten million ways to die.. That aint one i plan on..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 3, 2018)

thump easy said:


> Were getting old!!! My best medication is oxicodone for back lower back problem what about back. Problems?? Shit when i run out of oxies i feel like supper shit it take a while to kick the horable feelimg i dont smoke or inject just pop the fucker in.. But how are you guys dealing with back Problems


 heat, massage, and the blood runs to your head, so you get a giant head rush when you get up, makes me feel like i'm a teenager again for a few seconds......


----------



## thump easy (May 3, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4130889 heat, massage, and the blood runs to your head, so you get a giant head rush when you get up, makes me feel like i'm a teenager again for a few seconds......


Yaaa i got one.. There ok but i think im in that one catagory that i know i need surgery.. But it does work for a moment.


----------



## thump easy (May 3, 2018)

Good night everyone..


----------



## Fubard (May 3, 2018)

thump easy said:


> That the best advice i have heard Thank You!!


I can't stress enough that what I said works for ME. Everyone is different, you'll have to experiment to find your own solution, but, as whitebb says, the opiates can be your worst enemy as taking them as the doc instructs will only mean you will need more and more as your body adapts.

The same goes for weed, use it all the time and it becomes less effective.

My usual "routine" is a month on weed, then a month on pharma, month on weed, etc, etc, so I can get the desired effect but also keep the tolerance down to a decent level. I figured that out the hard way, there's certain painkillers I cannot have any more because they simply do not work any more thanks to using them as instructed by the doc and was swallowing tr*madol like they were candy. Now that stuff just makes me puke because I took so much of it.

I don't know what's wrong with your back, but look for other potential treatments to complement the painkillers and remember the golden rule, KEEP MOVING as lying down on the couch all day "because it hurts" will only make things worse in the short, never mind the long, term.

As we say here in the Land of Beer and Chocolate, "Beweging is Belangrijk", "Movement is Important", doesn't matter if you're like me and need crutches to get around at under 1mph, which can help as you put more weight on your upper body so lessen the stress on the damaged lumbar area, every movement is important so go through the pain barrier and keep yourself as flexible and mobile as is possible, and I'll bet that if you put your mind to it you could be more flexible and mobile than you currently are.


----------



## ANC (May 4, 2018)

You're the bone machine.


----------



## Fubard (May 4, 2018)

Dunno about that but right now it feels like something's crawled up my arse and died, my eyes are burning here but I can't remember the last time my sinuses were this clear. It's so bad I reckon I could beat a Jack Russel in a farting competition.

But I did do a self-made chicken tikka last night so that may have something to do with it.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 4, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I, personally, like the presumption all doctors are male LOL


Oh we know about female doctors where I work. We have one and from what I hear she is great at what she does, but she definitely thinks her shit don’t stink, super bitch. Most of our doctors are cool people but some have that, sense of entitlement. I have a lil, respectful fun with them. My coworkers cringe at some of the stuff I say, I treat everyone the same. Dishwasher to doctors.. no special treatment from me.. she’s a surgeon btw, but that doesn’t give her the right to talk down to people.. most of our doctors love me, probably not her but I won’t lose any sleep over it..


----------



## BarnBuster (May 4, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> This situation begs for dynamite.


Used to be back in the olden' days, you could get dynamite at the "general" store. Can you imagine that now? Blasted a few stumps and cut down a tree or two. Sure makes a mess of the wood, though. Never a misfire, thank God, even though we were real dumb asses back then.


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Oh we know about female doctors where I work. We have one and from what I hear she is great at what she does, but she definitely thinks her shit don’t stink, super bitch. Most of our doctors are cool people but some have that, sense of entitlement. I have a lil, respectful fun with them. My coworkers cringe at some of the stuff I say, I treat everyone the same. Dishwasher to doctors.. no special treatment from me.. she’s a surgeon btw, but that doesn’t give her the right to talk down to people.. most of our doctors love me, probably not her but I won’t lose any sleep over it..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 4, 2018)

curious2garden said:


>


there's a difference between being mischievous and being an arrogant bitch....


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there's a difference between being mischievous and being an arrogant bitch....


Funny how men get a pass on it and women are called bitches. I stopped worrying about what I was called, mostly behind my back, and was to tired to care what people called me most of the time.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 4, 2018)

i don't give guys a pass, being an asshole is asexual...its part of the human condition, if you're a human, you're an asshole, at least some of the time. and i only call gay guys and women bitches, guys get called bastard.....or fuckface, or dumb ass, or cocksucker...depends on how much they're annoying me...

and i'm one of the biggest assholes i know. comes from not having much patience to begin with and living half your life in a tourist town.


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 4, 2018)

curious2garden said:


>


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 4, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 4131030


that's when you take them to the kitchen, get the cookies out, smash them, and flush them down the toilet
never too early to learn the meaning of "consequences"


----------



## cannabineer (May 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's when you take them to the kitchen, get the cookies out, smash them, and flush them down the toilet


Fitting toddlers down the toilet?


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Fitting toddlers down the toilet?


Sounds like a job for @srh88 he'll have the correct lawnmower for the job


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 4, 2018)

they don't fit....i've tried


----------



## cannabineer (May 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they don't fit....i've tried


I believe you


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 4, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Sounds like a job for @srh88 he'll have the correct lawnmower for the job


ooohh, never thought of the mower............


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ooohh, never thought of the mower............


That's why srh is the professional. Sort of like neurosurgery anyone is a candidate and the more you like people the less you want to be 3" deep in their brain under a microscope where the tiniest unintentional movement can maim or kill. Takes a special kind of god complex to sustain that year in and year out.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 4, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> That's why srh is the professional. Sort of like neurosurgery anyone is a candidate and the more you like people the less you want to be 3" deep in their brain under a microscope where the tiniest unintentional movement can maim or kill. Takes a special kind of god complex to sustain that year in and year out.


that makes them talented, but it doesn't make them popular party guests, or people you want to hang out with after work


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that makes them talented, but it doesn't make them popular party guests, or people you want to hang out with after work


In those surgical circles there is no after work and there are no parties until well past your prime. You do surgery, you sleep and you commute between venues, rinse repeat. Luckily no one had to put up with them, not even their families.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 4, 2018)

that's not a healthy life style, which shouldn't need to be pointed out to a physician. i really want someone without the release of a social life to be the one twitching around in my cranial cavity....


----------



## jerryb73 (May 4, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Funny how men get a pass on it and women are called bitches. I stopped worrying about what I was called, mostly behind my back, and was to tired to care what people called me most of the time.


No pass here, I call them dicks....


----------



## jerryb73 (May 4, 2018)

My thing is, you don’t gotta be an ass no matter what your title is.. I always leave my work at the time clock, never stress the fam over it. I have good work relationships with most of the dr. They know I’m not gonna kiss their ass and I think they respect that.


----------



## Fubard (May 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't give guys a pass, being an asshole is asexual...its part of the human condition, if you're a human, you're an asshole, at least some of the time. and i only call gay guys and women bitches, guys get called bastard.....or fuckface, or dumb ass, or cocksucker...depends on how much they're annoying me...
> 
> and i'm one of the biggest assholes i know. comes from not having much patience to begin with and living half your life in a tourist town.


I hear ya, but I doubt you're actually the asshole you claim to be for, like me, you'll only call someone an absolute cunt when their actions or attitude deserves being called such a thing, the vast majority of people you encounter every day will be treated with the respect they treat you. They be polite, so will you be. They behave like cunts, it'll be made clear to them that they are a cunt.

No middle ground, and all that means is that you are a human being who does not pussyfoot around and is honest with people, no matter how brutal that honesty is.

And by being such a person, in my eyes you're a better person than those who tolerate arseholes because they don't want to cause a scene and therefore encourage the arseholes to continue to behave like arseholes.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 4, 2018)

Fubard said:


> I hear ya, but I doubt you're actually the asshole you claim to be for, like me, you'll only call someone an absolute cunt when their actions or attitude deserves being called such a thing, the vast majority of people you encounter every day will be treated with the respect they treat you. They be polite, so will you be. They behave like cunts, it'll be made clear to them that they are a cunt.
> 
> No middle ground, and all that means is that you are a human being who does not pussyfoot around and is honest with people, no matter how brutal that honesty is.
> 
> And by being such a person, in my eyes you're a better person than those who tolerate arseholes because they don't want to cause a scene and therefore encourage the arseholes to continue to behave like arseholes.


thnx, thats how i feel too. way too many people act like assholes because they can...until they try it around me...i've got very little to lose, and i'm on the far side of middle aged....one of the ways i try to make the world a better place is by teaching assholes what the word "consequences" means


----------



## Fubard (May 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> thnx, thats how i feel too. way too many people act like assholes because they can...until they try it around me...i've got very little to lose, and i'm on the far side of middle aged....one of the ways i try to make the world a better place is by teaching assholes what the word "consequences" means


When you hit my age, it's fun to remind the young idiots that you've been through more than they ever will, have forgotten more than they're likely to ever know, will use any and all means I deem necessary to make them see the error of their ways and that, well, "life without parole" isn't so much of a deterrent...


----------



## Grandpapy (May 4, 2018)

Spent two days raking, burning creating defensible barrier, another two and it will look like I've done something. 
Internet withdraw was healthy.


----------



## ANC (May 4, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> In those surgical circles there is no after work and there are no parties until well past your prime. You do surgery, you sleep and you commute between venues, rinse repeat. Luckily no one had to put up with them, not even their families.


I've smoked a joint at a trance party with my GP once.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 4, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Spent two days raking, burning creating defensible barrier, another two and it will look like I've done something.
> Internet withdraw was healthy.


"creating defensible barrier"....expecting an invasion? my idea of a "defensible barrier"


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't give guys a pass, being an asshole is asexual...its part of the human condition, if you're a human, you're an asshole, at least some of the time. and i only call gay guys and women bitches, guys get called bastard.....or fuckface, or dumb ass, or cocksucker...depends on how much they're annoying me...
> 
> and i'm one of the biggest assholes i know. comes from not having much patience to begin with and living half your life in a tourist town.


Lol.

I ordered my boy a pellet gun and it was late. Ups made a deal to drop packages off at the post office. 

I go to the post office and explain and ask real nice if they could go look for it. It was a woman. She said it wasn't that simple it hadn't been scanned in yet. It's a small post office. I said it's not that complicated.

She still says no. I said that's stupid and this woman in the corner filling out a money order gets in the conversation and told me to get off of it and leave I wasn't getting my package. 

I look at her and tell her to mind her own business. She tells me they aren't going to be talked to like that because they are women.

I was like wtf. I told her I'm an equal opportunity ass hole. 

I then look at the woman an tell her "yeah, I'm a real asshole. Coming to the post office and asking for a package.". 

The woman at the counter was like I'm sorry it's not our fault. I told her it was. I didn't ask ups and the post service to make a deal without customer input that adds an extra day to the shipping time.

I looked back at the money order woman and the post woman and tell them that I didn't think it unreasonable to come to the post office for a package or ask for someone to take five minutes to look for a package.

I then walked out. Fuck them.

It just chapped my ass because it had nothing to do with women.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 4, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Lol.
> 
> I ordered my boy a pellet gun and it was late. Ups made a deal to drop packages off at the post office.
> 
> ...


You really shouldn’t treat women like that... 
I mean, what were you thinking asking her to do her job..smh..


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 4, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> My thing is, you don’t gotta be an ass no matter what your title is.. I always leave my work at the time clock, never stress the fam over it. I have good work relationships with most of the dr. They know I’m not gonna kiss their ass and I think they respect that.


Some doctors forget who the customer is and act like they're doing you a favor. 
I've fired several for various reasons, but most of the time it's for arrogance.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Some doctors forget who the customer is and act like they're doing you a favor.
> I've fired several for various reasons, but most of the time it's for arrogance.


No doubt. When I first moved to Florida, no job no insurance. I’ve had asthma my whole life, I was having seasonal allergies and had a lil tightness in my chest, I was out of my, rescue inhaler so went to this Dr who would take anyone as long as they paid the office visit. Told him about me and why I was there, he accused me of trying to get drugs from him. Lmao!!! And gave me cough medicine, didn’t even have a cough but he was the doc so he had to be right.  So I left went to the ER told them what happened, doc couldn’t believe it, wrote me a script for what I needed. My Ex went to same Dr to get drugs, told him she couldn’t sleep, left with Xanax a sleeping pill and some other narcotic.. funny cuz she went in with nothing wrong and left with drugs I had a legitimate reason but I was “shopping”


Btw I didn’t pay my office visit


----------



## mr sunshine (May 4, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Lol.
> 
> I ordered my boy a pellet gun and it was late. Ups made a deal to drop packages off at the post office.
> 
> ...


They must be on their periods.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 4, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> They must be on their periods.


I guess. 

I mean I was a little agitated. I wasn't really rude or condescending and I got jumped on.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 4, 2018)

@curious2garden

Did I say I missed working in the med field and wished to return?



Not sure what in hell I was thinking, lol


----------



## thump easy (May 4, 2018)

Sorry deleted to much information


----------



## farmerfischer (May 4, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> You really shouldn’t treat women like that...
> I mean, what were you thinking asking her to do her job..smh..


Lmfao!!


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> @curious2garden
> 
> Did I say I missed working in the med field and wished to return?
> 
> ...


Exactly, I am grateful to that windshield.


----------



## ANC (May 4, 2018)

Fubard said:


> I can't stress enough that what I said works for ME. Everyone is different, you'll have to experiment to find your own solution, but, as whitebb says, the opiates can be your worst enemy as taking them as the doc instructs will only mean you will need more and more as your body adapts.
> 
> The same goes for weed, use it all the time and it becomes less effective.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gr8buddy (May 4, 2018)

420God said:


> What did you do today that you're proud of? Something at work, home, school, personal achievement, etc...
> 
> 
> Today I had gravel dropped off and I put in a new driveway. It was a lot of work but I got it done quicker than I thought I would.


----------



## Gr8buddy (May 4, 2018)

Today I ate a gram of Rick Simpson Oil. Giving the lungs a break from vaping


----------



## thump easy (May 4, 2018)

ANC said:


>


Thats fycken sick#!!!!! Its asome!!!! New thats the key new cells new brand new fucken cells!!!!! Damm i thought it was voodu!!!! New back cells i need raw materials.. Wow !!!!! Than i die. Love then we need our fucken examined!! Which head? Seriouly that was asome!!


----------



## Fubard (May 4, 2018)

ANC said:


>


Interesting, but doesn't apply to me as the cause of the arthritis is purely because of bone rubbing against bone, that brings on the irregular growth which grinds against bone causing more irregular growth, etc, etc, etc.

Another issue is how my white blood cell count is always high and always has been. Great when it comes to infections, it takes a hell of a lot to make me sick, but can also lead to my body attacking these irregular growths which makes things worse.

So a combination of being plain old worn out added to the sort of immune system which could laugh at the bastard offspring of HIV and Ebola, not much that can be done about that at this time.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 4, 2018)

Found some green onions, put half in a big container.

Then tried to put down plastic mulch over pepper plants. Unfortunately, the wind then appeared for the rest of the afternoon and I fought the plastic for an hour.

Couldn't use propane torch to pop the holes, couldn't hold plastic in place, finally gave the fuck up. Only used a few feet, may do it over tomorrow.
 
Things can't go smoothly all the time. Would probably still work. But propane torch holes are perfectly round 6" and a lot prettier. 
Maybe it'll be a calm day tomorrow. Did pick up a 'ringer'. Advanced tomato plant that will produce earlier.
 
Had some bugs on it, had to spray. Can't have everything.


----------



## 757growin (May 4, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Spent two days raking, burning creating defensible barrier, another two and it will look like I've done something.
> Internet withdraw was healthy.


I cleared five acres last month and it still looks wild. Lols brush clearing hillsides sucks!


----------



## mr sunshine (May 4, 2018)

I hear there's money to be made in blood farming.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 4, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4131164
> Found some green onions, put half in a big container.
> 
> Then tried to put down plastic mulch over pepper plants. Unfortunately, the wind then appeared for the rest of the afternoon and I fought the plastic for an hour.
> ...


Try cardboard then a layer of mulch. I've had good luck with it.


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2018)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 4, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4131315


I'd eat that.


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'd eat that.


I did ::buuuuuuuuurp:: and 1/2 a bottle of white wine  I'm a weirdo

I just want my planters to look like yours, come visit me? I'll buy the plane ticket 

PS we can visit Snitchey's roof. I got M-80s


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 4, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I did ::buuuuuuuuurp:: and 1/2 a bottle of white wine  I'm a weirdo
> 
> I just want my planters to look like yours, come visit me? I'll buy the plane ticket
> 
> PS we can visit Snitchey's roof. I got M-80s


Can you get M-200's? I like leaving an impression.


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Can you get M-200's? I like leaving an impression.


You are so far above my pay grade, but I'm sure @Singlemalt could


----------



## mr sunshine (May 4, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Can you get M-200's? I like leaving an impression.


I bought m 1000s when I was 16 in rosarito beach, mexico. I was on the fence then the guy told me it was a quarter stick of dinomite. SOLD! 


M80s are cool too, they turn on car alarms and chip cement. You can feel a wave hit you as you run away. The m1000 knocked my hat off my head as I was running away.


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I bought m 1000s when I was 16 in rosarito beach, mexico. I was on the fence then the guy told me it was a quarter stick of dinomite. SOLD!
> 
> 
> M80s are cool too, they turn on car alarms and chip cement. You can feel a wave hit you as you run away. The m1000 knocked my hat off my head as I was running away.


My son's in Todos Santos this weekend, oh the pictures, so beautiful.

I forgot to ask him to bring me back some real fireworks, thanks hun, I'll text him


----------



## Singlemalt (May 4, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I bought m 1000s when I was 16 in rosarito beach, mexico. I was on the fence then the guy told me it was a quarter stick of dinomite. SOLD!
> 
> 
> M80s are cool too, they turn on car alarms and chip cement. You can feel a wave hit you as you run away. The m1000 knocked my hat off my head as I was running away.


Cinder block walls can't stand up to them


----------



## jacksmuff (May 4, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Cinder block walls can't stand up to them


my state legalized fireworks a few years ago but can't get anything good. unless your looking for ash snakes or sparklers.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 4, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I bought m 1000s when I was 16 in rosarito beach, mexico. I was on the fence then the guy told me it was a quarter stick of dinomite. SOLD!
> 
> 
> M80s are cool too, they turn on car alarms and chip cement. You can feel a wave hit you as you run away. The m1000 knocked my hat off my head as I was running away.


One night, right after the bars closed @ 2AM, a buddy and I put five M-200's on cigarette fuses (before FSC cigs) and drove to his porch with a 6 pack. 

4 rapid booms and the sirens started.

The next day we drove the road again. Basically a deserted back road with old mushroom mines and a power substation.

All 4 explosions were marked and circled in red paint with official numbers sprayed on the road. One didn't go off, was still standing with cigarette that went out. You'd think they would have found it. We put another cig on it and drove away. Boom. Siren. We didn't go back. LoI.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 4, 2018)

LOL


----------



## SSGrower (May 4, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm an old dinosaur Annie; ain't no female Dr putting her fingers up my ass, no way, no how


Got 3 last year, the 5'2 female doc was much more pleasant than the 230lb urologist that did the cystoscopy.


----------



## Fubard (May 5, 2018)

The sun is out, the sky is blue, ain't awake enough, to have a clue, but it's painful (dum dum dada da da), painful in my back....

My fault, youngest cat was lying in a stupid position, woke up, stretched, and fell off the top of the sofa. I laughed a little too much, especially with the dirty looks from him because I was laughing so much at him.

Not as good as the time he fell asleep with his ass on my cellphone though, anyone here who says they wouldn't make that call is a liar...


----------



## ANC (May 5, 2018)

Not much, been up a few times through the night.
Catching up on GML show, which I probably could have just watched live.
Having some stoner thoughts.

When I was younger, I thought everyone else was wrong and would spare no energy to prove it.
Now I just think everyone else is wrong.

Also thought about the changes coming up after July 1.
At first, I was worried about the loss of strains.
Now I think it is just going to weed out the shit strains and make weed even better.
If it wasn't for prohibition we would all still be smoking strong hemp.


----------



## SSGrower (May 5, 2018)

Breakfast prepped for tomorrow
  
Sourdough waffels.

Nighty Night


----------



## Fubard (May 5, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Breakfast prepped for tomorrow
> View attachment 4131365 View attachment 4131366
> Sourdough waffels.
> 
> ...


Mmmm... Sourdough. A good sourdough bread is good for diabetics as it has the same Glycaemic Index as a multi or wholegrain and tastes delish, I would assume the same applies to your waffles too, unlike the famous Belgian waffles which were WAY to sweet for me even before my blood sugar went haywire. Might have to have a go at making them.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 5, 2018)

Sourdough pancakes with side of smoked bacon sounds good right now.

Another sleepless night for me. I gave the CBD oil a try from GPS hoping it would help. My nightmares intensified 10 fold. I'm sure it works well for others with RA or similar but its definitely not for me. Not right now anyway.

Sooo, here I sit, drinking Black Silk coffee trying to shake it off. And I'm about to watch (don't laugh) Love Me Tender.

Yeah...I'm a glutton for punishment.


----------



## SSGrower (May 5, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Mmmm... Sourdough. A good sourdough bread is good for diabetics as it has the same Glycaemic Index as a multi or wholegrain and tastes delish, I would assume the same applies to your waffles too, unlike the famous Belgian waffles which were WAY to sweet for me even before my blood sugar went haywire. Might have to have a go at making them.


I try not to discriminate, they will take the Belgian form after cofee.

Lawnmowers were out this morning, they do a shit job with the edges though.


----------



## SSGrower (May 5, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Sourdough pancakes with side of smoked bacon sounds good right now.
> 
> Another sleepless night for me. I gave the CBD oil a try from GPS hoping it would help. My nightmares intensified 10 fold. I'm sure it works well for others with RA or similar but its definitely not for me. Not right now anyway.
> 
> ...


milk and honey (not a canabis strain) both milk and honey have things in them that facilitate sleep. I find I tolerate dairy less well than I I used to, acidophilus helps with that.
1 mug milk
1-2 tsp honey (dosent have to creamed)
1 cap full vanilla
Warm milk, add honey, heat to desired drinking temp, add vanilla.


----------



## Fubard (May 5, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> I try not to discriminate, they will take the Belgian form after cofee.


It's mainly because I don't really have a "sweet tooth", even before my "now-cured" Type 2 anything that had too much sugar in it did make me feel quite nauseous so even the smell of the Belgian waffles being cooked could start my stomach turning. Even as a kid I preferred bitter or "spicy" candy, especially anything with aniseed, over what was usual for everyone else.

Everyone's different


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 5, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> milk and honey (not a canabis strain) both milk and honey have things in them that facilitate sleep. I find I tolerate dairy less well than I I used to, acidophilus helps with that.
> 1 mug milk
> 1-2 tsp honey (dosent have to creamed)
> 1 cap full vanilla
> Warm milk, add honey, heat to desired drinking temp, add vanilla.


Thank you for suggestion. Thats very kind. And you're right. It does contain tryptophan (an amino) that can help facilitate sleep.
But I don't think I could choke down warm milk. I can barely drink it cold.
I've tried various teas, meds...even liquor.
This is just one of those things I have to learn to live with....somehow.


----------



## Fubard (May 5, 2018)

Order placed, 25g of prime SSH should be arriving at my front door in 4 hours from a very trusted supplier.

And the "Government" wonders why they can't control marijuana sales here, and are so stupid they don't realise how much tax revenue they are losing on a daily basis...


----------



## Fubard (May 5, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Thank you for suggestion. Thats very kind. And you're right. It does contain tryptophan (an amino) that can help facilitate sleep.
> But I don't think I could choke down warm milk. I can barely drink it cold.
> I've tried various teas, meds...even liquor.
> This is just one of those things I have to learn to live with....somehow.


Have you tried Melatonin? It's the hormone that is associated with sleep so if you're deficient then these supplements may help.

Also, get your Vitamin D levels checked, as low Vit D levels are also associated with sleep issues


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 5, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Have you tried Melatonin? It's the hormone that is associated with sleep so if you're deficient then these supplements may help.
> 
> Also, get your Vitamin D levels checked, as low Vit D levels are also associated with sleep issues


Thank you for the suggestion. My sleep issues aren't related to a deficiency...well they are but not in the clinical sense. And when sleep finally does come, there is no relief. 
I don't want to put a downer on this thread so I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 5, 2018)

they say immediately writing down what you can recall of your dreams when you wake up can help you figure out whats causing you to have them. if you can figure out why you're having them, maybe you can resolve the issue


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 5, 2018)

Took snocap and Blueberry off hangers for cure, made and ate sausage and cheese omlet, transferred 8 plants from aero cloner to soil for a friend. (he always has trouble when I just give them to him in a baggie to transplant himself, lets see if I can do any better). Had to see how the snocap was tasting (tasted delicious as usually and burned pretty well in a joint for not being cured yet. I may have left them hang a little longer then required). Went through the bean collection and dunked 10 also pulled out another 10 to gift to same friend the clones are going to. Checked on greenpoint auction, chilled viewing RUI. Next up after some Tangie I need to get the plow blade off the tractor, service the mower deck get that on and maybe, possibly mow the lawn.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 5, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Thank you for suggestion. Thats very kind. And you're right. It does contain tryptophan (an amino) that can help facilitate sleep.
> But I don't think I could choke down warm milk. I can barely drink it cold.
> I've tried various teas, meds...even liquor.
> This is just one of those things I have to learn to live with....somehow.


Eat turkey before bed.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 5, 2018)

adding insult to injury. got up to this mess to clean up...tenants can't be bothered to put the clip on the lid, so the bears use it like a cafeteria.bears may shit in the wood, but here's proof they don't mind dropping a deuce in a driveway  not sure if this means they liked it and ate a lot, or they didn't like it, and this is a commentary....


----------



## ANC (May 5, 2018)

Bear fertilizer


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> adding insult to injury. got up to this mess to clean up...tenants can't be bothered to put the clip on the lid, so the bears use it like a cafeteria.View attachment 4131595bears may shit in the wood, but here's proof they don't mind dropping a deuce in a driveway View attachment 4131596 View attachment 4131597not sure if this means they liked it and ate a lot, or they didn't like it, and this is a commentary....


Get a cam over there. Probably great pics to be had if that's the way it's going to be.


----------



## slipperyslut (May 5, 2018)

420God said:


> What did you do today that you're proud of? Something at work, home, school, personal achievement, etc...
> 
> 
> Today I had gravel dropped off and I put in a new driveway. It was a lot of work but I got it done quicker than I thought I would.


S.O.S.



After I bought my latest bladed auto-trimmer, it worked fine while I tested it out on my first two harvests. My Buds I did with it looked a little too perfect to be considered “hand-trimmed” by an experienced grower girl like me, and it was knocking off a little too much crystals with the trim for my tastes, but the dispensaries I was supplying were happy with them and that was the main thing. So I laid off all my trusty hand-trimmers. Turned out to be a BAD MOVE! After the first year was up and zee garantee was over, it started bucking and jamming even though I’d been doing my regular maintenance and cleanings after every harvest. Then, going into my second year with it, I had to start “servicing” it with replacement parts after a few breakdowns with mechanical issues. Now I’d be totally stranded if I didn’t have one of my old auto-trimmers that was still useable (but totally unsatisfactory with the end product to my eye) for a back-up cause I had to send the “new” fucker back for a total over-haul! Before I hire all my old hand-trimmers back does any of you dudes or dudets have a auto-trimming machine that actually works great, hasn’t been giving them any grief with breakdown bullshit and trims Bud close to hand-trimming? If you do, get back to me cause I sure could use the advice!


----------



## curious2garden (May 5, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Thank you for the suggestion. My sleep issues aren't related to a deficiency...well they are but not in the clinical sense. And when sleep finally does come, there is no relief.
> I don't want to put a downer on this thread so I'll just leave it at that.


Tincture of time my dear and if you can run I recommend Five Finger Death Punch and some miles on the pavement.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 5, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Get a cam over there. Probably great pics to be had if that's the way it's going to be.


get a cam and catch who isn't putting the clip on the lid, then feed them to the bears


----------



## Jimdamick (May 5, 2018)

slipperyslut said:


> -trimming machine that actually works great,


Try Craig's List.
I got this guy named Julio, and he works wonders, and all he works for is some bud and some beer.
Beats a machine, every time.


----------



## Indacouch (May 5, 2018)

Went to Fuck Farms early.....all but 1 of my most recent batch of tomatoes are up and rolling along. The watering system is on point for all the teenagers. The experimental garden will be kicking off soon to .... I'm off to give some babies to the brother in law and then BBQ for Cinco De Mayo......what?.....White people can enjoy good food and beer today to. GEEEZ


I was guna set up the new nursery house I bought....but I feel lazy so fuck that shit.

I think I'm guna try and grow some Sativa's I got from a friend several years back. 


@curious2garden I popped 4 of those beans I was speaking to you about. I think il drop the sativas when the nursery house is up. I have a buddy ready to take cuts if all goes well.....If I get real lucky il get some boys and girls to play together. I'm setting up the new house I bought from the neighbor behind the ranch house..... Damn near 100 miles from Fuck Farms. Plenty of room incase some boys wana show love to the ladies.

Fingers crossed


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Tincture of time my dear and if you can run I recommend Five Finger Death Punch and some miles on the pavement.


That does help some.  Time is the hardest.

And FFDP just happens to be on several of her playlists. My son went in her room and found all her ipods. She had such an extensive love of music. But her cell had most of her current music and she had it on her, in her top jacket pocket. Our close friends recovered what they could from the wreckage and while we have it, its...well, you can imagine. There's nothing we (or US Celluar) could recover from it.  
But, I do listen to her playlist while running. I'll eventually make it up to 4mi again.

And I really am sorry for bringing the thread down but the truth is, there is only one death worse facing then your own and there is nothing I can do but ride it out.


.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they say immediately writing down what you can recall of your dreams when you wake up can help you figure out whats causing you to have them. if you can figure out why you're having them, maybe you can resolve the issue


I had a dream book that told what dreams meant. 

I can say from personal experience when you start writing down the dreams the more you remember. 

It's a rabbit hole I care not to go down again.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 5, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Breakfast prepped for tomorrow
> View attachment 4131365 View attachment 4131366
> Sourdough waffels.
> 
> ...


Reminds me that I need to wake up my Sourdough.
I managed to get some from a road house in the wilds of the Alaskan interior that is over 120 years old.
When we moved I fed it & the next day spread it over some parchment paper, allowed it to dry, broke it up into pieces & jarred it.

Thanks for the inspire my friend.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 5, 2018)

slipperyslut said:


> S.O.S.
> 
> 
> 
> After I bought my latest bladed auto-trimmer, it worked fine while I tested it out on my first two harvests. My Buds I did with it looked a little too perfect to be considered “hand-trimmed” by an experienced grower girl like me, and it was knocking off a little too much crystals with the trim for my tastes, but the dispensaries I was supplying were happy with them and that was the main thing. So I laid off all my trusty hand-trimmers. Turned out to be a BAD MOVE! After the first year was up and zee garantee was over, it started bucking and jamming even though I’d been doing my regular maintenance and cleanings after every harvest. Then, going into my second year with it, I had to start “servicing” it with replacement parts after a few breakdowns with mechanical issues. Now I’d be totally stranded if I didn’t have one of my old auto-trimmers that was still useable (but totally unsatisfactory with the end product to my eye) for a back-up cause I had to send the “new” fucker back for a total over-haul! Before I hire all my old hand-trimmers back does any of you dudes or dudets have a auto-trimming machine that actually works great, hasn’t been giving them any grief with breakdown bullshit and trims Bud close to hand-trimming? If you do, get back to me cause I sure could use the advice!


Paragraphs are great.


----------



## curious2garden (May 5, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> That does help some.  Time is the hardest.
> 
> And FFDP just happens to be on several of her playlists. My son went in her room and found all her ipods. She had such an extensive love of music. But her cell had most of her current music and she had it on her, in her top jacket pocket. Our close friends recovered what they could from the wreckage and while we have it, its...well, you can imagine. There's nothing we (or US Celluar) could recover from it.
> But, I do listen to her playlist while running. I'll eventually make it up to 4mi again.
> ...


You didn't bring the thread down, don't worry about the inconsequential shit. I don't think you ever recover from some things, you simply survive from day to day with some days better than others, reality sucks. 

How's your puppy doing, he has to be getting big?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 5, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I had a dream book that told what dreams meant.
> 
> I can say from personal experience when you start writing down the dreams the more you remember.
> 
> It's a rabbit hole I care not to go down again.


I keep waking up lately with the feeling I was just thinking about something but I can't remember what it was. Like I was dreaming but just can't quite remember it.

AND, I've had a couple dreams over maybe 6 months that I remember. Both were more memories than dreams but they happened while sleeping so I guess it's a dream/memory?

I dreamed this but it also actually once happened. It was a family vacation scene with my mom and dad. We were on the beach, Virginia Beach, June 1962. 

My dad is reading the local paper. My dad tells my mom, 'it says in the paper that Marilyn Monroe just lost 20 lbs. on a new diet'.

Mom answered, 'if she lost 20 lbs, she'd be dead'. 

That's both a true story and a recent dream.

And Marilyn actually did die 5 weeks later.

I wonder what that all means?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 5, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I keep waking up lately with the feeling I was just thinking about something but I can't remember what it was. Like I was dreaming but just can't quite remember it.
> 
> AND, I've had a couple dreams over maybe 6 months that I remember. Both were more memories than dreams but they happened while sleeping so I guess it's a dream/memory?
> 
> ...


I'll take a stab ~ Dreamemory



Copyrighted if it gains traction.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 5, 2018)

I ®, ©, & ™ EVERYTHING....including alt codes...


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 5, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I keep waking up lately with the feeling I was just thinking about something but I can't remember what it was. Like I was dreaming but just can't quite remember it.
> 
> AND, I've had a couple dreams over maybe 6 months that I remember. Both were more memories than dreams but they happened while sleeping so I guess it's a dream/memory?
> 
> ...


I'll tell you something wierd. A lot of my dreams come true. Quite frequently I'll be doing something and I get deja Vu. I'll be doing what I dreamed. Usually a year or two before it happens. Details of things like the house being a match and the dream be before I moved there.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> You didn't bring the thread down, don't worry about the inconsequential shit. I don't think you ever recover from some things, you simply survive from day to day with some days better than others, reality sucks.
> 
> How's your puppy doing, he has to be getting big?


Puppy's doing great. As of yesterday he's 33lbs @ 17wks. Hah...runt of the litter my ass.
He seems to be very intelligent and picks up commands fairly quick when you can keep his attention.

But as fate would have it, we had a close call within the first few days of coming home and nearly lost him.
Out of nowhere, he aspirated. I couldn't believe it. I was so proactive in not allowing him to gorge himself. It was just another one of those freak accidents. And the nearest emergency vet was over 100mi away. Long story short, I flew out the door with him, barefoot and braless. I grabbed some clothes and managed to borrow a portable O2 tank and away we went. The drive seemed to take forever and I was far too raw from losing my daughter to have this little puppy dying in my arms.

But I knew he wouldnt survive the trip without the O2 sup. so I guess my "thinking" can still be somewhat on point when emergency strikes. Plus I had my stethoscope. I could hear the coarse crackles in his tiny lungs both on inspir. and expir. Severe labored breathing.
Scan showed they were nearly full of food.
So, after 3 days in the O2 tent plus Rx for any primary/secondary infections he pulled through like a champ.
Not exactly a perfect start, but a happy ending none the less.


----------



## SSGrower (May 5, 2018)

^^^^that one I like, the previous few were for support.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 5, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Puppy's doing great. As of yesterday he's 33lbs @ 17wks. Hah...runt of the litter my ass.
> He seems to be very intelligent and picks up commands fairly quick when you can keep his attention.
> 
> But as fate would have it, we had a close call within the first few days of coming home.
> ...


This is easy to like!!
I love a happy ending.


----------



## SSGrower (May 5, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Reminds me that I need to wake up my Sourdough.
> I managed to get some from a road house in the wilds of the Alaskan interior that is over 120 years old.
> When we moved I fed it & the next day spread it over some parchment paper, allowed it to dry, broke it up into pieces & jarred it.
> 
> Thanks for the inspire my friend.


Yeah, 4 months in the fridge didnt do it any favors but thats probably the most hooch Ive had, should have made bloody mary w/bacon.


----------



## Fubard (May 6, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Thank you for the suggestion. My sleep issues aren't related to a deficiency...well they are but not in the clinical sense. And when sleep finally does come, there is no relief.
> I don't want to put a downer on this thread so I'll just leave it at that.


You can PM if you want, I've had sleep problems for 20 years now (I call it "Sleeping like a baby". I waken up every hour or two for no apparent reason), so might be able to offer some hints and tips on the psychological side to maybe help you get a better quality of sleep during the times you do sleep. 

The biggest one is "find a way to ignore it" as the second you think "I hope I sleep well tonight" is the second you won't. One thing I found that helped me clear my mind was having a radio on, but with the volume at just a fraction above background noise, you have to concentrate to listen to it, you focus your mind on that and as that focus takes over you can drift off as everything else going on vanishes.

And accept it, you know you won't get what others call "a good night's sleep", so why stress over it? Learn, and use, relaxation techniques so at least your body is at rest which helps overall stress. Might just be a couple of little things, but as you eliminate the little things they all add up to a big thing and such a gradual process means you ease into a better routine gently.

And I don't think you're bringing the thread down, I'm sure we're not the only two who have sleep problems, so if sharing tips and tricks can help someone then it's a benefit and not a curse.


----------



## curious2garden (May 6, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I'll tell you something wierd. A lot of my dreams come true. Quite frequently I'll be doing something and I get deja Vu. I'll be doing what I dreamed. Usually a year or two before it happens. Details of things like the house being a match and the dream be before I moved there.


If we live in a manifold universe where there are between 11 and 13 dimensions as some physics predicts then in the 8th dimension and above you get both time vectors. So there is no real future and no real past, all time is now.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 6, 2018)

i've always said that...it's always right now, it was then, it will be then, it IS now


----------



## neosapien (May 6, 2018)

Time is a crazy fucking concept. Blows my mind when I think about it. 

As far as sleep goes… I've found working 10-13 hours opening pools helps knock me out fairly quickly and thoroughly.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 6, 2018)

I'm smoking a big rainbow trout today, I brined it overnight and now it's sitting on a rack waiting for the pellicle to form.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> If we live in a manifold universe where there are between 11 and 13 dimensions as some physics predicts then in the 8th dimension and above you get both time vectors. So there is no real future and no real past, all time is now.


I just have to figure out how to dream the winning Powerball numbers.


----------



## ANC (May 6, 2018)

Fubard said:


> I've had sleep problems for 20 years now (I call it "Sleeping like a baby".


I identify with this. Had an awesome sleep this afternoon after smoking some bud from the riper plant, that has been hanging since Monday.
Humidity and temps are good they will likely hang ten days, don't worry about that...

Think I'll take 300mg Seroquel tonight, can't sleep that badly again tonight. Took 150 last night and I was up by 3.

Also, I am in trim jail. I am taking off the lower parts of the plants I didn't harvest yet. Where all the small shit lives when you let it grow wild like this.
The only way to deal with those is to wet trim as you cut it. Some grew some nice nugs, but I will have a lot of hash trim in the freezer.


----------



## srh88 (May 6, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I'm smoking a big rainbow trout today, I brined it overnight and now it's sitting on a rack waiting for the pellicle to form.


Is the trout hard to keep lit?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 6, 2018)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 6, 2018)

I bought a jumbo jalapeno plant at KMart.
I needed fabric fasteners and I couldn't walk out without buying a plant.

I shoved it in an old pot pot. I'm all in on peppers this year. Still have to trans a couple out of wall into containers, kinda ran out of space. Lots of pots in the shed.

Have to find some chives tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 6, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> That does help some.  Time is the hardest.
> 
> And FFDP just happens to be on several of her playlists. My son went in her room and found all her ipods. She had such an extensive love of music. But her cell had most of her current music and she had it on her, in her top jacket pocket. Our close friends recovered what they could from the wreckage and while we have it, its...well, you can imagine. There's nothing we (or US Celluar) could recover from it.
> But, I do listen to her playlist while running. I'll eventually make it up to 4mi again.
> ...


You might seriously consider smudging your bedroom with Mugwort. It helps stimulate dreams and evoke past spirits into your dreams. I’m am performing the cerimonial Ritcual now because I moved into a new apartment . It needs to be cleansed, especially after I experienced some very intense dreams last night.and who knows who the fuck lived here before.


----------



## Runswithscissors (May 6, 2018)

I finally made an account here on the forum lmao


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 6, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Is the trout hard to keep lit?










Actually, I think my heating element is dying- I've been getting the chips going with a heatgun

The tail pieces are almost done though and look pretty good

I'll try to post some pics when it's all done


----------



## Bareback (May 6, 2018)

Runswithscissors said:


> I finally made an account here on the forum lmao


Welcome new member, please check your feelings at the door. And be sure to lube up well it will make your time here.... more pleasant.


----------



## Runswithscissors (May 6, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Welcome new member, please check your feelings at the door. And be sure to lube up well it will make your time here.... more pleasant.


Lmao sounds good thanks for the warning/advice!


----------



## Singlemalt (May 6, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> You might seriously consider smudging your bedroom with Mugwort. It helps stimulate dreams and evoke past spirits into your dreams. I’m am performing the cerimonial Ritcual now because I moved into a new apartment . It needs to be cleansed, especially after I experienced some very intense dreams last night.and who knows who the fuck lived here before.
> View attachment 4132211
> View attachment 4132212


Don't forget to turn off your smoke alarm


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 6, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Don't forget to turn off your smoke alarm


i didnt need to it never got that smokey. they are kinda hard to keep lit but did a nice job with just a bit of a burn!


----------



## jacksmuff (May 6, 2018)

Runswithscissors said:


> Lmao sounds good thanks for the warning/advice!


----------



## srh88 (May 6, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4132204
> I bought a jumbo jalapeno plant at KMart.
> I needed fabric fasteners and I couldn't walk out without buying a plant.
> 
> ...


About a pound but needs more cal/mag. I suggest a scrog.



Runswithscissors said:


> I finally made an account here on the forum lmao


Hello


----------



## SSGrower (May 6, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> You might seriously consider smudging your bedroom with Mugwort. It helps stimulate dreams and evoke past spirits into your dreams. I’m am performing the cerimonial Ritcual now because I moved into a new apartment . It needs to be cleansed, especially after I experienced some very intense dreams last night.and who knows who the fuck lived here before.
> View attachment 4132211
> View attachment 4132212


Pretty sure one of my mugwort over wintered, now I know what to do with it.


----------



## srh88 (May 6, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i didnt need to it never got that smokey. they are kinda hard to keep lit but did a nice job with just a bit of a burn!


How's the buzz?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 6, 2018)

I finished vacuum-packing the trout- it's pretty good, but I've done better. A bit on the salty side, probably from the overnight brine which is not my usual method, although I did try to rinse it real well
I need to get a replacement heating element for sure


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 7, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> You might seriously consider smudging your bedroom with Mugwort. It helps stimulate dreams and evoke past spirits into your dreams. I’m am performing the cerimonial Ritcual now because I moved into a new apartment . It needs to be cleansed, especially after I experienced some very intense dreams last night.and who knows who the fuck lived here before.
> View attachment 4132211
> View attachment 4132212


My elders insist on "cleansing" and have done this with every single place I've lived since I left home. My grandmother and aunt had my brother drive them from Maine to my first apartment in Conn. to make sure it was done thoroughly, lol. I was 19 and mortified (very happy to see them, but a little embarrassed at the look on my roommates faces) but looking back now, I realize how important it was and it had to have been very difficult for these women. Neither had ever been out of state and had only left the rez a handful of times. 

And I really appreciate all the helpful suggestions from everyone. I know you're well meaning but right now there really is nothing that is going help other than time...and even then I have my doubts.
Some sorrows are just so deep that they never end until your heart stops beating and the last breath is taken.


----------



## ANC (May 7, 2018)

The only trout I'd eat is smoked.

Eish Tangy, life can deal us some shitty cards.
But we owe it to those that are no longer around to keep on going on, that is what they would want, I think.


----------



## dstroy (May 7, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i didnt need to it never got that smokey. they are kinda hard to keep lit but did a nice job with just a bit of a burn!


My wife smudges with sage all the time. It always makes me hungry because it smells like BBQ to me. I like it.


----------



## thump easy (May 7, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> No shit!
> Definitely not "ejumacated".


You know i ment that ejumacated lolz fucker!!


----------



## ANC (May 7, 2018)

Done trimming the small stuff. Fuck, that is like a whole day gone.
My feet and back are killing me. Time for more scissor hash.


----------



## thump easy (May 7, 2018)

Papia from seed.
This on tree i started in the ez clonner i put the seed in the fome insert back in the day when i usto do aroe
Mugwort for those flapping my arms and flying dreams stop trying to catch me dreams
Mushroom plant
 
Check out this fucken mexican!!


----------



## thump easy (May 7, 2018)

This fucker is aways waching
 
And bitter leaf


----------



## 757growin (May 7, 2018)

T


thump easy said:


> View attachment 4132634
> Papia from seed.
> This on tree i started in the ez clonner i put the seed in the fome insert back in the day when i usto do aroeView attachment 4132635
> Mugwort for those flapping my arms and flying dreams stop trying to catch me dreamsView attachment 4132636
> ...


Those purple peppers! Killing it! I'm doing potatoes for the 1st time in my gardens. 3 types and they are huge already . And the keep they rabbits from the rest of the garden it seems. I try and companion plant my gardens. Looking forward to purple potatoes chips, French fries and mashed potatoes. Lols


----------



## thump easy (May 7, 2018)

757growin said:


> T
> 
> Those purple peppers! Killing it! I'm doing potatoes for the 1st time in my gardens. 3 types and they are huge already . And the keep they rabbits from the rest of the garden it seems. I try and companion plant my gardens. Looking forward to purple potatoes chips, French fries and mashed potatoes. Lols


Thats asome i put them in a bag of soil and let them go... Fucken rabbits!!! Do u have any dogs?


----------



## 757growin (May 7, 2018)

thump easy said:


> Thats asome i put the in a bag of soil and let them go... Fucken rabbits!!! Do u have any dogs?


I got 3 dogs! Big ones! And they bring a squirrel or rabbit and even gopher maybe twice a month. But those rabbits! I was pulling weeds last year this time in a 400 gal pot. Found a damn rabbits den dug in there. I had gopher wire. It came from the top. They are everywhere where I stay at.


----------



## thump easy (May 7, 2018)

Is anyone growing exzotic herbs spices or plants?


----------



## 757growin (May 8, 2018)

thump easy said:


> Is anyone growing exzotic herbs spices or plants?


I just germinated some carob seed. Got them from Israel and Turkey. I picked up some heirloom apple trees on Craigslist too. But I'm looking forward to the carob. It's like a healthy chocolate substitute. I'm looking at some banana trees too.


----------



## thump easy (May 8, 2018)

757growin said:


> I just germinated some carob seed. Got them from Israel and Turkey. I picked up some heirloom apple trees on Craigslist too. But I'm looking forward to the carob. It's like a healthy chocolate substitute. I'm looking at some banana trees too.


Im gona check out the carob and see what that is but that is asome!


----------



## 757growin (May 8, 2018)

thump easy said:


> Im gona check out the carob and see what that is but that is asome!


If you ever go to a frozen yogurt shop they usually will have carob chips, instead of chocolate chips as a topping. It's good stuff. I would like to grow chocolate to but dont have the weather. I also got some arabica coffee plants going. With legal weed, im trying to grow anything and everything and see what sticks to the wall and pays.


----------



## thump easy (May 8, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2018)

ANC said:


> Done trimming the small stuff. Fuck, that is like a whole day gone.
> My feet and back are killing me. Time for more scissor hash.


Next time use your hands  and yeah I hate trimming, just flipped yesterday so only 8 more weeks to go LOL


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 8, 2018)

Went against my own wishes and put a bid on a commercial account with uhaul. Well we got it. Always planned on being strictly residential. But the money was too much to pass. Plus they bought a huge hotel that's been sitting empty for years and used for all kinds of nonsense. Part of me is just happy the area is slowly being cleaned up and likes being a part of it. Dude walked me around the inside because I told him i was curious. It was fucked. Had to use flashlights because the stolen wires haven't been replaced yet. Creepy as shit. But yeah, fixin to be busy as hell.


----------



## roony (May 8, 2018)

Weve been fixing up our 1982 palimino shetland popup for camping cleaning the canvas and patching corners and small holes re water proofing new paint new linoleum flooring redid some wiring on the outlet and made sure heat and stove work also had a birch i cut last year im making into the table leg cant wait to go camping


----------



## Potmetal (May 8, 2018)

OWI. Sucks, but pwned so....

First offense ever, class A mis. Had to wait a few hrs then posted my own cash bail. 

Is what it is, I went easy, my issue. Was treated well. Even let my ol lady snag the truck rather than impound.

Drinking and driving got me. Don't be me.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 9, 2018)

cardinals are pretty birds, but apparently not too bright...this one flew into a window and knocked itself out. i picked it up and set it on the railing. it set there a minute, did a perfect cartoon head shake, then flew off..... then i went to do some pressure washing, and this guy had chased slugs into the grease barrel cage, and couldn't get out, had to go get the key and spring him..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> cardinals are pretty birds, but apparently not too bright...this one flew into a window and knocked itself out. i picked it up and set it on the railing. it set there a minute, did a perfect cartoon head shake, then flew off.....View attachment 4133370 then i went to do some pressure washing, and this guy had chased slugs into the grease barrel cage, and couldn't get out, had to go get the key and spring him..View attachment 4133371


Pretty birds! Sometimes birds can’t see the glass so you can help them by placing bird window hitting prevention stickers on the glass. We had to do that on our sliding glass doors. Thankful the birdie was ok!!
 
These were online advertising with Walmart . 
We saw some dolphins yesterday! As soon as we got to the end of Santa Monica Pier they were swimming right past us! It was so awesome!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 9, 2018)

the window it flew into has a neon open sign in it.....that's why i said "not too bright"


----------



## 420God (May 9, 2018)

Spring cleaning.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 9, 2018)

420God said:


> Spring cleaning.
> 
> View attachment 4133381


remind me not to loan you a vacuum....


----------



## curious2garden (May 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the window it flew into has a *neon open sign in it*.....that's why i said "not too bright"


The bird read it was open, stop lying 



420God said:


> Spring cleaning.
> 
> View attachment 4133381


Eagle?


----------



## 420God (May 9, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> The bird read it was open, stop lying
> 
> 
> Eagle?


Nope. I'm out on the road clearing all the dead deer from this winter.


----------



## cannabineer (May 9, 2018)

420God said:


> Nope. I'm out on the road clearing all the dead deer from this winter.


That one deer's wing looks like hell


----------



## curious2garden (May 9, 2018)

420God said:


> Nope. I'm out on the road clearing all the dead deer from this winter.


What a crappy way to begin spring sigh.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 9, 2018)

420God said:


> Spring cleaning.
> 
> View attachment 4133381


actually...wtf? if you shot those, you stink at skinning? if you ran them over, let your old lady drive....
were they unfortunates that didn't make it through the winter? nm, posted before i saw your last post


----------



## curious2garden (May 9, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> That one deer's wing looks like hell


LOL


----------



## 420God (May 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> actually...wtf? if you shot those, you stink at skinning? if you ran them over, let your old lady drive....
> were they unfortunates that didn't make it through the winter?


I pick up deer off the roads for the DOT. Been doing this job for 10 years now.


----------



## cannabineer (May 9, 2018)

420God said:


> I pick up deer off the roads for the DOT. Been doing this job for 10 years now.


 And I'll wager a jar of bear grease Mrs. God drives better than Roger.


----------



## 420God (May 9, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> What a crappy way to begin spring sigh.


The county I'm picking up for today pays me almost $100 a deer.


----------



## curious2garden (May 9, 2018)

420God said:


> The county I'm picking up for today pays me almost $100 a deer.


Well that makes it less crappy LOL


----------



## thump easy (May 9, 2018)

420God said:


> I pick up deer off the roads for the DOT. Been doing this job for 10 years now.


I need deer meat were are you Montana???or in Canada? But not rotting


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 9, 2018)

i'm an excellent driver...excellent





really, haven't had a ticket in years and years...


----------



## 420God (May 9, 2018)

thump easy said:


> I need deer meat were are you Montana???or in Canada? But not rotting


Wisconsin. I usually get fresh ones in the fall and winter. Right now they balloon up in a day.


----------



## blake9999 (May 9, 2018)

We have buzzards that take care of the road kill.


----------



## 420God (May 9, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> We have buzzards that take care of the road kill.


Same, and eagles but people don't like to see them hit when the fly off a carcass.

Same goes for other wildlife that might feed on the deer, bear, wolves, coyote, bobcat, etc...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 9, 2018)

420God said:


> I pick up deer off the roads for the DOT. Been doing this job for 10 years now.


Wow! Deers are so beautiful. It must be so sad to do the work. Looking into there eyes and capturing all the animal spirits. So sad.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 9, 2018)

i hate to be the one to tell you this, but if its been warm more than a few days, they don't have eyes......


----------



## blake9999 (May 9, 2018)

Got my spring/summer garden in the ground today. Planted two Sour Diesel and eight Critical x Ice. Didn't have my camera with me today in the woods, will post pictures if anyone wants when I go to water them tomorrow morning.


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 9, 2018)

I almost hit one this morning going to work,. doe jumped right out in front of me, without ABS I would have hit her for sure. Now that spring is here the foliage is right up to the road so you can't even get a clue they are there. At least they are less active crossing the roads in spring with the abundance of food everywhere I guess they don't need to travel as much. When it is winter I can see off the side of the road for a bit and always keep on eye at the edges you never know what my jump in front of you


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i hate to be the one to tell you this, but if its been warm more than a few days, they don't have eyes......


I think it’s better to get them when they don’t have eyes anymore. Must make the job a lot easier 
I organized my clothes closet today! Yeah!! Switching out all the wooden hangers for these fabulous felt material hangers that grasp and help clothes cling to them so that they don’t slip off!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 9, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> I almost hit one this morning going to work,. doe jumped right out in front of me, without ABS I would have hit her for sure. Now that spring is here the foliage is right up to the road so you can't even get a clue they are there. At least they are less active crossing the roads in spring with the abundance of food everywhere I guess they don't need to travel as much. When it is winter I can see off the side of the road for a bit and always keep on eye at the edges you never know what my jump in front of you


Now imagine that deer is the size of a large horse.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 9, 2018)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 9, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Now imagine that deer is the size of a large horse.
> 
> View attachment 4133546


We used to get Canadian trucks in the shipping dock where I worked. Some would have massive welded pipe work guards on the front.

I asked a driver why one day. "Moose. I can hit one and keep driving now."


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 9, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Now imagine that deer is the size of a large horse.
> 
> View attachment 4133546


time it right and you can drive under it....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 9, 2018)

I went to my cousin's store and made a little floraI arrangement.
  
No use waiting till you're dead.


----------



## farmerfischer (May 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> time it right and you can drive under it....


Or it could end up in your lap.. lol.. we don't have moose we have elk in my parts,, they're damn near the same size and they love crossing interstate 75 .. lol.


----------



## farmerfischer (May 9, 2018)

I got a sun burn yesterday and part of today..lol. [note to self,, buy sunblock] 
This afternoon it's raining and all I've got to do is the dishes.. I hate washing dishes..


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 9, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> I got a sun burn yesterday and part of today..lol. [note to self,, buy sunblock]
> This afternoon it's raining and all I've got to do is the dishes.. I hate washing dishes..


Please stop sending rain to the east.
Thanks, I'm not done setting up yet.


----------



## farmerfischer (May 9, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Please stop sending rain to the east.
> Thanks, I'm not done setting up yet.


Sorry... I'll stop dancing now..lol.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 9, 2018)




----------



## Squishbone (May 9, 2018)

@Diabolical666 @Blue Wizard @Gary Goodson @curious2garden 

Come to me!


----------



## Squishbone (May 9, 2018)

I keep getting the password wrong.


----------



## Squishbone (May 9, 2018)

I have lost 40lbs since January my dudes! I put on 10lbs of lean muscle with my new workout program. My beard is getting hardcore...


----------



## InigoMontoya (May 9, 2018)

I have been a busy bee. All winter I sat on my ass on RIU growin my plants and now the landscaping season has kicked off to full gear. HEres a couple pics of this last jobsite I was at. Before and after angles aren't quite the same but you get it. Actually those angles are perfect I retract my statement. A good half my wall is missing from these pics but drystack rock wall is my favorite thing to do. I'll stack rock on days off. No concrete, road base, or cut stone. Completely natural rock sealed with gravity. It would have taken half the time if we weren't training a couple new guys. It always makes me feel bad when I have to rip down huge sections of wall lol.


----------



## Squishbone (May 9, 2018)

Is @cannabineer still posting? I would like to stick my tiny penis in his face..


----------



## cannabineer (May 9, 2018)

Squishbone said:


> Is @cannabineer still posting? I would like to stick my tiny penis in his face..


Heya Squishy


----------



## tyler.durden (May 9, 2018)

Squishbone said:


> Is @cannabineer still posting? I would like to stick my tiny penis in his face..



Repost...


----------



## thump easy (May 9, 2018)

I hit a deer i was in arizona on the phone coming back from prescott it jumped out of the shrubs rolled right over my wind shield took out both front lights and no where to pull over 2 lbs in car i drove got pulled over was shitting my heart out i paniced told cop just hit a deer he seen the deer hair in hood crevesses and he drove infront of me to the next gas station what a jental man who would have thought!!! That was classic!!! Man cops are cool sometime  could this be true  not saying hahaha what do you think!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 9, 2018)

I had a cow moose run across the road in front of my truck (@60 mph - me, not her) & I slammed on the binders even though I knew she had made it.
Her calf was seconds behind her & I bumped him with the front corner of the truck totally fucking up the left clip & lights.
It was knocked off it's feet for just a second, jumped up & followed Mom.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 9, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I went to my cousin's store and made a little floraI arrangement.
> View attachment 4133561 View attachment 4133563
> No use waiting till you're dead.


annuals are pretty, but they make me sad....i try to stick with perennials, just planted some lillys and hostas


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 9, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I had a cow moose run across the road in front of my truck (@60 mph - me, not her) & I slammed on the binders even though I knew she had made it.
> Her calf was seconds behind her & I bumped him with the front corner of the truck totally fucking up the left clip & lights.
> It was knocked off it's feet for just a second, jumped up & followed Mom.


i lived in Mn for a long time, but i was lucky, never hit a deer or a moose, but saw a few get hit, semis fuck up deer and keep going, but unless they're really lucky, a moose will still fuck one up. cars are just obliterated, seen so many getting towed with the front ends all smashed in, windshields cracked, roofs caved in....you'd think after surviving long enough to get that big, they would have figured out the loud fast things that stay on the weird dirt are bad.......


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> annuals are pretty, but they make me sad....i try to stick with perennials, just planted some lillys and hostas


Lol. Oh, I have lilies. I have lilies everyfuckingwhere. They spread like poison ivy. And when I want to cut some down like right in the way of my lawn mower, the wife freaks out.

I'm not liking lilies as much these days. But they are nice when they stay where you put them.


----------



## thump easy (May 9, 2018)

Y arent they not telling us are we slaves and dont know it did they erase everthing?



Crazzy but just seen this today what do you guys think?


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 10, 2018)

thump easy said:


> Y arent they not telling us are we slaves and dont know it did they erase everthing?
> 
> 
> 
> Crazzy but just seen this today what do you guys think?


Pretty cool, Prized Bull coffins, yeah that is believable.


----------



## ANC (May 10, 2018)

I only have two small branches left to trim, been at it since fucking Monday.


----------



## thump easy (May 10, 2018)

Well than no believes in motherfucken supper tech back in the day well than check this out!




Thug life guava


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 10, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol. Oh, I have lilies. I have lilies everyfuckingwhere. They spread like poison ivy. And when I want to cut some down like right in the way of my lawn mower, the wife freaks out.
> 
> I'm not liking lilies as much these days. But they are nice when they stay where you put them.


i want these to spread, but they're in an isolated patch of ground, they can fill that whole patch, then they have to cross the driveway to spread anymore


----------



## srh88 (May 10, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> I have been a busy bee. All winter I sat on my ass on RIU growin my plants and now the landscaping season has kicked off to full gear. HEres a couple pics of this last jobsite I was at. Before and after angles aren't quite the same but you get it.View attachment 4133600 View attachment 4133601Actually those angles are perfect I retract my statement.View attachment 4133605View attachment 4133604 A good half my wall is missing from these pics but drystack rock wall is my favorite thing to do. I'll stack rock on days off. No concrete, road base, or cut stone. Completely natural rock sealed with gravity. It would have taken half the time if we weren't training a couple new guys. It always makes me feel bad when I have to rip down huge sections of wall lol.


Nice work man. I have stone and brick work posted all over the accomplish thread. 
I'll post some random pics everyone seen a billion times 
Chimney rebuild:
 

Some flatwork: 
 

Some flat work with a wall and coping I rebuilt:
 
Sorry I'm on an old phone. No dry stack pics on this. But I do love dry stacking. Looks great when done right. It's a tough art for lots of people

And what should seal me into the masonry hall of fame on RIU

The lawnmower chimney:
 
 

Still makes me laugh. But by far the biggest most heavy chimney I ever tore down and built back up


----------



## curious2garden (May 10, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Nice work man. I have stone and brick work posted all over the accomplish thread.
> I'll post some random pics everyone seen a billion times
> Chimney rebuild:
> View attachment 4133861
> ...


I have you to thank for my understanding of the importance of Lawnmower beds to the structural integrity of a chimney, bless you  Beautiful work some of that should be in CN's thread


----------



## srh88 (May 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I have you to thank for my understanding of the importance of Lawnmower beds to the structural integrity of a chimney, bless you  Beautiful work some of that should be in CN's thread


No one still believes me when I tell them. So glad the internet saves everrrrrrything so I have proof lol


----------



## ANC (May 10, 2018)

Check out this brick laying at about 3:34.


----------



## 420God (May 10, 2018)

Had to pick up my dashcam from the sheriff's office. Wife had my car running in front of the gas station the night she was robbed and the cops were hoping I had the thief recorded, I didn't though.


----------



## ANC (May 10, 2018)

That reminds me, I need to go pick up my new drivers license.
They sent an advice on some photocopied cardboard stock I'd be embarrassed to have leave my offices.
Sometimes I can just shake my head in disbelief.


----------



## curious2garden (May 10, 2018)

ANC said:


> Check out this brick laying at about 3:34.


Ok the first pass was not surprising but laying out flat on the second, WOW! Nice find ANC!


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 10, 2018)

srh88 said:


> No one still believes me when I tell them. So glad the internet saves everrrrrrything so I have proof lol


I love PA Bluestone. I only spec em. I don't build em. You do nice work.


----------



## 420God (May 10, 2018)

Guess I'm washing my car now. Drove through a construction zone and one of the trucks splashed me with concrete.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 10, 2018)

420God said:


> Guess I'm washing my car now. Drove through a construction zone and one of the trucks splashed me with concrete.
> 
> View attachment 4133889


Hurry up!


----------



## ANC (May 10, 2018)

Concrete will only make the car stronger.


----------



## curious2garden (May 10, 2018)

ANC said:


> Concrete will only make the car stronger.


LOL what doesn't kill you....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 10, 2018)




----------



## IMI (May 10, 2018)

I accomplished finally joining the site.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 10, 2018)

IMI said:


> I accomplished finally joining the site.


Welcome to RIU.


----------



## IMI (May 10, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Welcome to RIU.



Thank you kind sir. I really appreciate your warm welcome. I've never been welcomed so warmly by a mod before. 

You sir are a fine example of leadership.


IMI


----------



## ANC (May 10, 2018)

IMI said:


> I accomplished finally joining the site.


----------



## ANC (May 10, 2018)

IMI said:


> You sir are a fine example of leadership.


He is just trying to figure out how many dix....


----------



## IMI (May 10, 2018)

ANC said:


> He is just trying to figure out how many dix....


He could have just asked. I'm not shy.


----------



## Bareback (May 10, 2018)

IMI said:


> He could have just asked. I'm not shy.


Well..... how many.... I can't wait all day.


----------



## ANC (May 10, 2018)




----------



## IMI (May 10, 2018)

I feel so humbled by how polite all of you people are. I heard nothing but terrible things about this place. Of course I'm a new member and should be treated as such, But I feel honored to be amongst such nice people. Such a privilege to be here.


----------



## IMI (May 10, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Well..... how many.... I can't wait all day.


sorry sir of course. 12 on a good day.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 10, 2018)

IMI said:


> sorry sir of course. 12 on a good day.


how about a bad day?


----------



## IMI (May 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> how about a bad day?


12 still. I feel like having that many dix in my mouth isn't a good thing either way.


----------



## Bareback (May 10, 2018)

IMI said:


> sorry sir of course. 12 on a good day.


Make it a baker's dozen and you have a deal.


----------



## IMI (May 10, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Make it a baker's dozen and you have a deal.


If you'll agree to except me as a new member and give me 2 days to stretch. Will do.


----------



## Bareback (May 10, 2018)

IMI said:


> If you'll agree to except me as a new member and give me 2 days to stretch. Will do.


Ok

But first some ground rules.









Ok honestly I don't have any rules.


----------



## farmerfischer (May 10, 2018)

420God said:


> Had to pick up my dashcam from the sheriff's office. Wife had my car running in front of the gas station the night she was robbed and the cops were hoping I had the thief recorded, I didn't though.
> 
> View attachment 4133878


Sorry to hear.. hope they or karma catches up with the fucker that did it.. fucking cowardice move ..


----------



## tyler.durden (May 10, 2018)

IMI said:


> If you'll agree to except me as a new member and give me 2 days to stretch. Will do.


We lost a beloved member yesterday, squishbone. It's nice to see a new member here today. Circle of dix...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 10, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> We lost a beloved member yesterday, squishbone. It's nice to see a new member here today. Circle of dix...


may the circle be unbroken


----------



## IMI (May 10, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> We lost a beloved member yesterday, squishbone. It's nice to see a new member here today. Circle of dix...


Thank you Durden. I've always said, Once one goes down there's another rising in its place.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> may the circle be unbroken


I just about Googled "Broken Dick" for a funny pic before common sense took over & I chickened out.


----------



## IMI (May 10, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Ok
> 
> But first some ground rules.
> 
> ...



I thought tinder was easy. Nice doing business with you.


----------



## farmerfischer (May 10, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I just about Googled "Broken Dick" for a funny pic before common sense took over & I chickened out.


Thats a scary one.. lol..


----------



## 420God (May 10, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Sorry to hear.. hope they or karma catches up with the fucker that did it.. fucking cowardice move ..


They caught the guy a week later, pulled him over for expired plates. He still had the drawer from the register in his suv, along with a meth pipe.


----------



## IMI (May 10, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I just about Googled "Broken Dick" for a funny pic before common sense took over & I chickened out.


Couldn't imagine what would pop up. -pun-


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 10, 2018)

420God said:


> They caught the guy a week later, pulled him over for expired plates. He still had the drawer from the register in his suv, *along with a meth pipe*.


 Shocker there.


----------



## farmerfischer (May 10, 2018)

420God said:


> They caught the guy a week later, pulled him over for expired plates. He still had the drawer from the register in his suv, along with a meth pipe.


Good.. glad the piece of shit was caught..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 10, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I just about Googled "Broken Dick" for a funny pic before common sense took over & I chickened out.


discretion is the better part of valor...so you're not a chicken, you're valorous....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> discretion is the better part of valor...so you're not a chicken, you're valorous....


That's one Brain Worm I really don't need.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 10, 2018)

I bought some chives.



I discovered an ant orgy.



I fucked them up.



Finally soft scheduled the epoxy stone garage floor for June. I have lots of work to do to get ready. Mosty moving boxes and some furniture. It's the final piece to the 2 massive remodeling projects and when it's done, I can grow inside again for the 1st time in over 2 years. The inline exhaust fan is through the wall in the garage.

Can't run that and put a scent in there until those floor guys come and go. It will take them just a couple hours, simple easy job. If I had their secret epoxy mix, I would have done it myself. They guarantee it for life.

There's finally light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## thump easy (May 10, 2018)

ANC said:


> Check out this brick laying at about 3:34.


At 1:02 this chick is and expert with balls i bet? And at 10:13 in case of emergency at a party have this dude blow a condom! Lolz jk


----------



## curious2garden (May 10, 2018)

IMI said:


> I accomplished finally joining the site.


I am still grieving some recent losses so it's with caution I say, Welcome.


----------



## SSGrower (May 10, 2018)

ANC said:


>


So glad the internet wasn't around when I was a kid


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> may the circle be unbroken


----------



## thump easy (May 10, 2018)

Wow i didnt know you could actually cross bell pepper to a tomatoe both are of the shade genuis if this is true then carolina reaper can be introduced to tomatio or tomatoes fuck i gota get started they fucked up they let me out of my cage!!!




i love this dudes attitude the ending dont tell me i cant cuzz i can!!! Lolz olly crap eggplant. Tomato. Tomatio.goose berry. Peppers of all kinds belong in night shade if not *Solanaceae family this chick successfully crossed tomatoe and bell pepper.. What the fuck very lil is being experimented on??? Wtf!!! Ow shit first thing in the morning i feel it like weed all over again!!! Fuck im excited dammmmmm i got rid of my aroe systems fuck!!!!!!!!!######*


----------



## mr sunshine (May 10, 2018)

Does anyone remember what page I left that midgets ad at? Asking for a friend.


----------



## thump easy (May 11, 2018)

Well mabe not tomatoe and bell peper just seen the video its more than a rain fall to polinate lolz but still chilli crosses im down


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 11, 2018)

wonder if i can cross my carolina reapers with bell peppers? i'd love to watch people eating a salad have to run for water...


----------



## thump easy (May 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wonder if i can cross my carolina reapers with bell peppers? i'd love to watch people eating a salad have to run for water...


10:04
How to Breed Peppers - Cross Pollinating to Create a New Variety.
Khang Starr
110,701 views


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 11, 2018)

BUSTED... chased them up a tree with my truck, then started blowing a boat horn at them....they could have cared less, throwing rocks did more.....gonna call the park on monday, these guys are getting to be a nuisance, they need to be relocated or they'll end up getting shot because some stupid tourists will end up getting bit


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 11, 2018)

a recipe for shit stew....bear cubs on one side of the road (about to raid my dumpster)mother on the other side of the street, hanging out....
lots of goofy tourists in between, stopping on a busy, steep road to take pictures and try to feed them oreos....
this time, no one got hurt....maybe i'll have better luck next time..... 
really do have to get in touch with the park, about 5 years ago a mother bear got shot for biting a guy, after his yippy little dog started chasing her cubs. she chased the dog, the guy grabbed the dog, the bear bit the guy...then left him alone....so they shot her. i say shoot the fucking yapping dog and kick the guys ass....


----------



## curious2garden (May 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> a recipe for shit stew....bear cubs on one side of the road (about to raid my dumpster)View attachment 4134509mother on the other side of the street, hanging out....
> View attachment 4134511lots of goofy tourists in between, stopping on a busy, steep road to take pictures and try to feed them oreos....
> View attachment 4134510this time, no one got hurt....maybe i'll have better luck next time..... View attachment 4134512
> really do have to get in touch with the park, about 5 years ago a mother bear got shot for biting a guy, after his yippy little dog started chasing her cubs. she chased the dog, the guy grabbed the dog, the bear bit the guy...then left him alone....so they shot her. i say shoot the fucking yapping dog and kick the guys ass....


Yeah that shit never turns out well. Back in the day in our CA National Forests a bear chewed this girls face off. Bear died and I spent a weekend in house helping sew her face back on, sigh.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 11, 2018)

Made another floral arrangement, place is brightening right up over here.
 

Just slapped a pot from last year back together after the wife brought these home earlier.
 

 
All set up in advance.
 
Just remove spacer cup and drop right in.
 
Probably look better when the sun rises tomorrow. The wife put rocks in the bottom of this pot last year for some goofy reason, I can barely lift it. Looks good along the small sidewalk wall.

Have to fill a couple of last years pots tomorrow and I'll be done with flowers. Maybe. Everytime I find an empty pot I feel like putting something in it. Lol.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 11, 2018)

two years ago kid got his pants ripped off by a bear, he had candy in his pockets, walking in the woods....


----------



## curious2garden (May 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> two years ago kid got his pants ripped off by a bear, he had candy in his pockets, walking in the woods....


Yeah this mensa candidate had been feeding them and put the rest of the food in the tent.


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 11, 2018)

Unfortunately people today are clueless when it comes to wild animals and most things that require a little common sense (can you really call it that anymore considering just how uncommon it is?). We have been protecting those that natural selection would have done away for too long.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah that shit never turns out well. Back in the day in our CA National Forests a bear chewed this girls face off. Bear died and I spent a weekend in house helping sew her face back on, sigh.


Awful situation. I didn't know bears died from face chewing...


----------



## Grandpapy (May 11, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Awful situation. I didn't know bears died from face chewing...


It's the clock stopping verity that will do it.


----------



## curious2garden (May 11, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Awful situation. I didn't know bears died from face chewing...


Yeah we are poisonous to them


----------



## 420God (May 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> two years ago kid got his pants ripped off by a bear, he had candy in his pockets, walking in the woods....


You should catch one and make it your pet. A cub, not a kid.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 11, 2018)

yeah, because i want a 400 pound rat that likes to raid dumpsters as a pet....
and i want the park service coming to my door with a warrant....
and i want to attract the attention of tourists in any way.....
and i want to pay to feed the damn thing.....
otherwise, brilliant idea!


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, because i want a 400 pound rat that likes to raid dumpsters as a pet....
> and i want the park service coming to my door with a warrant....
> and i want to attract the attention of tourists in any way.....
> and i want to pay to feed the damn thing.....
> otherwise, brilliant idea!


   Maybe I am too high (is that possible?) but that was freaking hilarious!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 11, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> Unfortunately people today are clueless when it comes to wild animals and most things that require a little common sense (can you really call it that anymore considering just how uncommon it is?). We have been protecting those that natural selection would have done away for too long.


Hi, I'm bear shit now cause I thought singing & petting wild brown bears was a good idea.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 11, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Hi, I'm bear shit now cause I thought singing & petting wild brown bears was a good idea.
> 
> View attachment 4134598


Bear Boy!!!! good ol' Timmy


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 11, 2018)

I remember touring Yellowstone, seeing the 'don't feed the bear signs'.

Lol, everybody did. My dad would throw them something out the window and wind up quick. Some idiots would go up to them on foot and toss them food.

My mom told my dad, 'let's go before we see an accident.' They had a stuffed grisly at a park tourist stop mounted standing with it's paws up. Fucking massive animal. A single claw was bigger than my 10 year old hand. Very impressive.

* grizzly not grisly, dab mistake


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 12, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I remember touring Yellowstone, seeing the 'don't feed the bear signs'.
> 
> Lol, everybody did. My dad would throw them something out the window and wind up quick. Some idiots would go up to them on foot and toss them food.
> 
> ...


And then you need to consider their blood cousins the Brown bear.
Last good one I was in on went 10.5' squared & ADFG estimate at around 1500 lbs.
And he made B & C.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 12, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And then you need to consider their blood cousins the Brown bear.
> Last good one I was in on went 10.5' squared & ADFG estimate at around 1500 lbs.
> And he made B & C.
> 
> ...


That would appear to be a bit bigger.

I wouldn't want to be chased by either.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 12, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> a recipe for shit stew....bear cubs on one side of the road (about to raid my dumpster)View attachment 4134509mother on the other side of the street, hanging out....
> View attachment 4134511lots of goofy tourists in between, stopping on a busy, steep road to take pictures and try to feed them oreos....
> View attachment 4134510this time, no one got hurt....maybe i'll have better luck next time..... View attachment 4134512
> really do have to get in touch with the park, about 5 years ago a mother bear got shot for biting a guy, after his yippy little dog
> ...


You can charge tourist's to pet the bear, that should also take care of the feeding part. How hard do you think it would be to teach a bear to sit on a couch? Asking for a friend..


----------



## jerryb73 (May 12, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> a recipe for shit stew....bear cubs on one side of the road (about to raid my dumpster)View attachment 4134509mother on the other side of the street, hanging out....
> View attachment 4134511lots of goofy tourists in between, stopping on a busy, steep road to take pictures and try to feed them oreos....
> View attachment 4134510this time, no one got hurt....maybe i'll have better luck next time..... View attachment 4134512
> really do have to get in touch with the park, about 5 years ago a mother bear got shot for biting a guy, after his yippy little dog started chasing her cubs. she chased the dog, the guy grabbed the dog, the bear bit the guy...then left him alone....so they shot her. i say shoot the fucking yapping dog and kick the guys ass....


Where do you live bro? That’s pretty cool. We were on vacation in Tennessee and my girl went out to the car to get something and came back to say, someone knocked over the motorcycle in the driveway, it was dark and hard to see. Turns out the culprit was a bear who was just feet away eating trash. The bear got curious with us and came back to check things out. We went inside and watched him rummage through our trash, watching from the window, he was literally a couple feet away just outside the window. First and only time I ever seen a bear in the wild. You know they are there but once you see one, that changes things. We didn’t go out after dark anymore. Lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 12, 2018)

in gatlinburg, probably where you came for vacation, ...seems like EVERYONE comes here eventually


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 12, 2018)

Applied May MS updates to all the Windows Servers on our domain. Unfortunately one of my clustered HyperV servers is not coming back online and it looks like I will need to physically visit the office (dragging my feet on heading in hoping beyond all hope that it will just miraculously become accessible again.  I should be happy that the other nodes in my cluster are handling the extra load like a champ and the other 128 servers I updated are all up and working as expected. I hate when shit doesn't go as planned, it least it is a miserable day outside so I won't be missing much


----------



## jerryb73 (May 12, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> in gatlinburg, probably where you came for vacation, ...seems like EVERYONE comes here eventually


Lol, exactly where we were.. we love Tennessee and come as much as possible. My brother and his family are moving to Tennessee in July, for work.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 12, 2018)

i hope not to here, this is an evil place to live....it takes one season to learn to hate tourists....nothing personal, you're great, when you're not here...


----------



## BarnBuster (May 12, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Does anyone remember what page I left that midgets ad at? Asking for a friend.


I was reading newspapers at the library this AM and saw this cartoon and busted out laughing. Library lady was not amused


----------



## jerryb73 (May 12, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i hope not to here, this is an evil place to live....it takes one season to learn to hate tourists....nothing personal, you're great, when you're not here...


Lol, I think he is going to Nashville area


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 12, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> I was reading newspapers at the library this AM and saw this cartoon and busted out laughing. Library lady was not amused
> View attachment 4134729


is your friend a midget?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 12, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol, I think he is going to Nashville area


its pretty around nashville, easy to get out of town for a day if you want to, and lots of stuff to do in town, as well.
they have a park with a full scale model of the parthenon, which is kind of weird the first time you see it.
IF you like country music, they have the opry, and lots of shows at the ryman auditorium. downtown there are blues clubs, country bars, even a few good old fashioned rock and roll clubs, people like horton heat and wayne hancock play there all the time.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 12, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is your friend a midget?


mm, not really, but the "asking for a friend" and "peanut butter" AND Mr S, reminded me of one of his peccadillos.


----------



## cannabineer (May 12, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> You can charge tourist's to pet the bear, that should also take care of the feeding part. How hard do you think it would be to teach a bear to sit on a couch? Asking for a friend..


 Allow me to show you the sovereign tool needed to couch-train your average bear.
Protip: don't run out.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 12, 2018)

this is what popped up when i googled peccadildo
accidentally......


----------



## thump easy (May 12, 2018)

Ok it. Starts out with opium lettuce then government taking people grain in the old days and people eating cow then dogs then their kids going crazzy well shit all i wanted was a back medication and preperation but ok fucking intresting clip


----------



## 420God (May 12, 2018)

Ripping this old deck off my sunroom today. I'm replacing it with a smaller one with larger stairs and a stone patio below.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 12, 2018)

Squishbone said:


> @Diabolical666 @Blue Wizard @Gary Goodson @curious2garden
> 
> Come to me!


Who are you?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 12, 2018)

Well, who are you? Who are you? Who, who, who, who?
I really wanna know Who are you? Who, who, who, who? 
Tell me, who are you? Who are you? Who, who, who, who? 
'Cause I really wanna know Who are you? Who, who, who, who?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 12, 2018)

sorry...just slips out sometimes...


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 12, 2018)

420God said:


> Ripping this old deck off my sunroom today. I'm replacing it with a smaller one with larger stairs and a stone patio below.
> 
> View attachment 4134812
> View attachment 4134813


Big project, good luck!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 12, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Who are you?


That was pin. Lasted about 15 hrs.


----------



## curious2garden (May 12, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> Applied May MS updates to all the Windows Servers on our domain. Unfortunately one of my clustered HyperV servers is not coming back online and it looks like I will need to physically visit the office (dragging my feet on heading in hoping beyond all hope that it will just miraculously become accessible again.  I should be happy that the other nodes in my cluster are handling the extra load like a champ and the other 128 servers I updated are all up and working as expected. I hate when shit doesn't go as planned, it least it is a miserable day outside so I won't be missing much


Servers are like recalcitrant toddlers at times, sorry.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 12, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That was pin. Lasted about 15 hrs.


I don't keep up.

Why does he get banned so much?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 12, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I don't keep up.
> 
> Why does he get banned so much?


I wish I knew. I certainly wish him well though, hope he succeeds in his endeavors.


----------



## lokie (May 12, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I don't keep up.
> 
> Why does he get banned so much?


I don't keep a tally either but I think it breaks down to
50% offending the wrong people and 50% posting penis selfie pics. So we have been told.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 12, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That was pin. Lasted about 15 hrs.


I say he makes it 20 hrs. next time if he stays incognito.


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Servers are like recalcitrant toddlers at times, sorry.


No doubt about that! It is always the one that you relied on, she was always so good to you, when she acts up your like uhoh! This issue was just someone wanted to "help" me by rebooting another node in this cluster while the one I was working on was trying to dump all its Virtual machines too. Guess that is a good argument for adding another node


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 12, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> ... if he stays incognito.


About as likely as hitting the lotto, getting struck by lightning and discovering a fix for global warming, all in the same day.

There's always hope, though.


----------



## 420God (May 12, 2018)

Got all the railings and decking boards off along with the stairs. I'm keeping the joists for other projects around the farm, some of those boards are 20ft and still in decent shape for animal shelters.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 12, 2018)

420God said:


> Got all the railings and decking boards off along with the stairs. I'm keeping the joists for other projects around the farm, some of those boards are 20ft and still in decent shape for animal shelters.
> 
> View attachment 4134948


What are you using for the new one?

That Trex composite stuff? I saw one recently. Nice until I heard the price.


----------



## 420God (May 12, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> What are you using for the new one?
> 
> That Trex composite stuff? I saw one recently. Nice until I heard the price.


Regular cheap wood. This deck was about 17 years old and wasn't stained for the first 10. I'm hoping the new one will last longer if we get a good coating on it right away.


----------



## Bareback (May 12, 2018)

So today I was going to do some vehicle maintenance, so I jack up the envoy to drain the oil and I notice some uneven wear on the tires. And I'm like well shit I'm getting tires soon, and then I started looking real close rolling the tires around and Bam on the inside edge , a bare spot about three inches long with the cords showing. Holy shit that's a little scary , I am going on a trip in a couple of weeks . About 1200 miles round-trip, so I decide to go ahead and finish the suspension upgrade i started a while back. All i lack was the front struts...... holy f..k this has sucked. I'm going to get new tires this week ( probably nitto, or ???? ) and an alignment.

I'm curious what brand tires you guys and gals like, and why. Annie please help..


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 12, 2018)

Bareback said:


> So today I was going to do some vehicle maintenance, so I jack up the envoy to drain the oil and I notice some uneven wear on the tires. And I'm like well shit I'm getting tires soon, and then I started looking real close rolling the tires around and Bam on the inside edge , a bare spot about three inches long with the cords showing. Holy shit that's a little scary , I am going on a trip in a couple of weeks . About 1200 miles round-trip, so I decide to go ahead and finish the suspension upgrade i started a while back. All i lack was the front struts...... holy f..k this has sucked. I'm going to get new tires this week ( probably nitto, or ???? ) and an alignment.
> 
> I'm curious what brand tires you guys and gals like, and why. Annie please help..


I look for the ones getting the $70 rebate debit cards and pick from them.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 12, 2018)

I've bought all kinds of tires best to worst and never got shit for mileage on them. jus sayin'


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 12, 2018)

I'm pumping.



And it feels soooo good.


----------



## cannabineer (May 12, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4135000 View attachment 4135001
> 
> I'm pumping.
> 
> ...


 When I saw that screen under the downspout, my first thought is "someone threw a wedding ring onto the roof"


----------



## Bareback (May 12, 2018)

I've changed plenty of struts before, but this morning working in the hot sun really sucked. Mostly because I removed some shit that I didn't need to and made it harder than it needs to be. Well after struggling with the passenger side, I took a long break and when back to finish after the shade had moved over , I quickly realized some of my earlier mistakes. The drivers side only took about thirty minutes, but as I was getting the DS out of the box I noticed that they had suppled spring buckets which I left off the ps . So guess what...yap... you guessed it , I had to redo the PS but this time it only took 10 minutes.
Now it's beers, beers and more beers.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 12, 2018)

Bareback said:


> So today I was going to do some vehicle maintenance, so I jack up the envoy to drain the oil and I notice some uneven wear on the tires. And I'm like well shit I'm getting tires soon, and then I started looking real close rolling the tires around and Bam on the inside edge , a bare spot about three inches long with the cords showing. Holy shit that's a little scary , I am going on a trip in a couple of weeks . About 1200 miles round-trip, so I decide to go ahead and finish the suspension upgrade i started a while back. All i lack was the front struts...... holy f..k this has sucked. I'm going to get new tires this week ( probably nitto, or ???? ) and an alignment.
> 
> I'm curious what brand tires you guys and gals like, and why. Annie please help..


Get some of those solid rubber tires. Fuck air, bro.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 12, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Get some of those solid rubber tires. Fuck air, bro.


fuck it, you don't want a flat? go with the flintstone fliers....


----------



## curious2garden (May 12, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I've changed plenty of struts before, but this morning working in the hot sun really sucked. Mostly because I removed some shit that I didn't need to and made it harder than it needs to be. Well after struggling with the passenger side, I took a long break and when back to finish after the shade had moved over , I quickly realized some of my earlier mistakes. The drivers side only took about thirty minutes, but as I was getting the DS out of the box I noticed that they had suppled spring buckets which I left off the ps . So guess what...yap... you guessed it , I had to redo the PS but this time it only took 10 minutes.
> Now it's beers, beers and more beers.


LOL My best tip for keeping the tires aligned is never let your husband drive your car, sigh. As for tire brands, I give up. I've gotten the same brand twice in a row. Once lasted forever and the second set didn't even make it 1/2 as long. So I have no clue.

@Indagrow might have a far more informed opinion about tires though.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL My best tip for keeping the tires aligned is never let your husband drive your car, sigh. As for tire brands, I give up. I've gotten the same brand twice in a row. Once lasted forever and the second sat didn't even make it 1/2 as long. So I have no clue.
> 
> @Indagrow might have a far more informed opinion about tires though.


....it might take him a few days to get back to you.....


----------



## curious2garden (May 12, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ....it might take him a few days to get back to you.....


Why, did Indagrow go somewhere?

Thanks for quoting me, I reread and fixed my typo LOL


----------



## mr sunshine (May 12, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ....it might take him a few days to get back to you.....


Yeah, he still hasn't told me where I left that midget add at. He's the only guy that knows where it's at. Sucks


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 12, 2018)

I pulled weeds, mowed, took a pickup load of tree trimmings to the recycler, and played 2 games of Electronic Battleship- I won the first game and my wife won the second


----------



## 420God (May 12, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Get some of those solid rubber tires. Fuck air, bro.


----------



## Bareback (May 12, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Get some of those solid rubber tires. Fuck air, bro.


If that is your expert opinion... I will definitely inquiry about those. And if they don't have them then I'll know that I'm at the wrong store.
Thanks Sunshine your always looking out for us.

Here's a pic of the drivers side


----------



## mr sunshine (May 12, 2018)

420God said:


> View attachment 4135132


Those shits look clean af.. on some daytons, no mames guey.


----------



## SSGrower (May 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Servers are like recalcitrant toddlers at times, sorry.


I expanded my vocabulary.


----------



## mr sunshine (May 12, 2018)

Bareback said:


> If that is your expert opinion... I will definitely inquiry about those. And if they don't have them then I'll know that I'm at the wrong store.
> Thanks Sunshine your always looking out for us.
> 
> Here's a pic of the drivers side


Aww bro... you have at least 250000 miles left on those tires. Just melt the rubber next to the wires and smear it towards them until they are completely covered.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 12, 2018)

No $70 rebate and you'd have to go a little slower but...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 12, 2018)

First Hike in LA area. This park ROCKEd! Lots of challenging rock scrambling and adventure. This place is very cool . Absolutely Gorgeous!


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 13, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL My best tip for keeping the tires aligned is never let your husband drive your car, sigh. As for tire brands, I give up. I've gotten the same brand twice in a row. Once lasted forever and the second set didn't even make it 1/2 as long. So I have no clue.
> 
> @Indagrow might have a far more informed opinion about tires though.


I did this too had a Dodge Dakota brand new, tires that came with the truck almost 70 thousand miles, so I go to get new tires, insist I want the exact same tire (even though there were cheaper alternatives) The second set lasted less then half as long around 30 thousand miles  WTH is up with that? I even had the shocks replaced and an alignment done when I bought them figured at 70 thousand I was overdue.


----------



## SSGrower (May 13, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> I did this too had a Dodge Dakota brand new, tires that came with the truck almost 70 thousand miles, so I go to get new tires, insist I want the exact same tire (even though there were cheaper alternatives) The second set lasted less then half as long around 30 thousand miles  WTH is up with that? I even had the shocks replaced and an alignment done when I bought them figured at 70 thousand I was overdue.


Was probably same tread, different compound. They purposely put harder quieter tires on new cars for these reasons. If tires don't last until 1/2 way through the bumper to bumper warranty, people tend to get pissed at the car mfg not the tire mfg.


----------



## 420God (May 13, 2018)

Picking up silage.


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> First Hike in LA area. This park ROCKEd! Lots of challenging rock scrambling and adventure. This place is very cool . Absolutely Gorgeous!View attachment 4135154
> View attachment 4135150
> View attachment 4135151
> View attachment 4135152
> ...


Beautiful, we do have some lovely places around here. Be careful right now and walk with a stick and don't stick your hands where you can't see. The rattlers are active right now even around LA and city rattlers have terrible attitudes.


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2018)

Bareback said:


> If that is your expert opinion... I will definitely inquiry about those. And if they don't have them then I'll know that I'm at the wrong store.
> Thanks Sunshine your always looking out for us.
> 
> Here's a pic of the drivers side


What's the other side of the tire look like? If the two outboard sides of a tire are low tread and the insides have more tread you could be running them under inflated.







PS I'm sure you know that as do I. However I'm not as careful about tire pressures as I should be even knowing that LOL


----------



## neosapien (May 13, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> Big project, good luck!



Hahahahahahahahahaha. He's probably already done. The last deck he built in a day by himself while I was still trying to figure out which way the bolt goes in my wheelbarrow.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 13, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> What's the other side of the tire look like? If the two outboard sides of a tire are low tread and the insides have more tread you could be running them under inflated.
> 
> PS I'm sure you know that as do I. However I'm not as careful about tire pressures as I should be even knowing that LOL


I'm pretty religious about checking the pressure every week or so. Fuck that TPMS.


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 13, 2018)

I love the TPMS in my Ram I can see what the pressure is for each tire on the dash, nice feature IMHO.


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 13, 2018)

Made some bubble this morning.


----------



## thump easy (May 13, 2018)

420God said:


> Picking up silage.
> 
> View attachment 4135289


Nice hoop house wish i could pull fractions on that of clear!!!!!


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 13, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Aww bro... you have at least 250000 miles left on those tires. Just melt the rubber next to the wires and smear it towards them until they are completely covered.


Lol.


----------



## Bareback (May 13, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> What's the other side of the tire look like? If the two outboard sides of a tire are low tread and the insides have more tread you could be running them under inflated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally the inside edge only. At a glance the tires look ok , but.... not so.

I always check the pressures, fluids, belts.... before a trip. I can't believe I haven't seen this sooner.


----------



## 420God (May 13, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Hahahahahahahahahaha. He's probably already done. The last deck he built in a day by himself while I was still trying to figure out which way the bolt goes in my wheelbarrow.


Not quite but I did get the rest of the deck taken down. Now I have to either buy a backhoe or find someone else to dig a hole for me to put in a new grey water drain. The house originally only had one bathroom and now it has 3 so we need bigger tanks.


----------



## Steve French (May 13, 2018)

Went out fishing today (after visiting me dear old mam of course). Was just bringing them in. Three of these little bastards. Not the greatest reputation, but they should smoke up fine.


----------



## neosapien (May 13, 2018)

420God said:


> Not quite but I did get the rest of the deck taken down. Now I have to either buy a backhoe or find someone else to dig a hole for me to put in a new grey water drain. The house originally only had one bathroom and now it has 3 so we need bigger tanks.
> View attachment 4135485


I knew you would be at least that far. I zoomed in to creep on your house and came upon your backwards chicken thinking it was another dog and was like "wait what in the fuck is that!".


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 13, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I knew you would be at least that far. I zoomed in to creep on your house and came upon your backwards chicken thinking it was another dog and was like "wait what in the fuck is that!".


Backward chicken, I agree what the hell was that 

Nice looking Laspho Apso? Is that what the dog is? We had a couple when I was young, very good family dogs. Backwards chicken looks a little like one of those weird owls from behind


----------



## 420God (May 13, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> Backward chicken, I agree what the hell was that
> View attachment 4135524
> Nice looking Laspho Apso? Is that what the dog is? We had a couple when I was young, very good family dogs. Backwards chicken looks a little like one of those weird owls from behind


She's a pekingese, a rescue. Was beat really bad as a pup but doing great with us now.


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 13, 2018)

420God said:


> She's a pekingese, a rescue. Was beat really bad as a pup but doing great with us now.


She's a cutie what ever breed  Good job on the rescue too. My first rescue was beat for barking apparently we had him almost 2 years before we heard a peep, I was starting to think he had damaged vocal cords. He was the sweetest too, give him a toy with a squeaker in it and if he bit down hard enough for it to squeak he would immediately drop it and start licking on it. Poor old Duke he was for sure mans best friend, I miss him regularly.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 13, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> I love the TPMS in my Ram I can see what the pressure is for each tire on the dash, nice feature IMHO.


I have that in a '17 F-150 too. It's pretty accurate. If one side is parked in the sun, when you turn the key you can see a couple lbs. more from the heat. You gain pressure when you're rolling too.

Why they tell you to fill them cold, I guess.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 13, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Totally the inside edge only.


That could be a camber issue


----------



## Bareback (May 13, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> That could be a camber issue


I was thinking the same thing, I'm not looking forward to what the repair shop has to say. I normally do my own repairs but I don't know much about suspension geometry. I can replace wore out parts but this might be over my head or at least out side of my comfort zone. I'm going to yt it, I'm sure the answer is there somewhere.


----------



## 420God (May 13, 2018)

I've had that happen with a bad alignment, even the slightest pull makes a big difference over thousands of miles.


----------



## SSGrower (May 13, 2018)

420God said:


> Not quite but I did get the rest of the deck taken down. Now I have to either buy a backhoe or find someone else to dig a hole for me to put in a new grey water drain. The house originally only had one bathroom and now it has 3 so we need bigger tanks.
> View attachment 4135485


So toilets are the only thing on septic?


----------



## SSGrower (May 13, 2018)

Survived mothers day weekend at the garden center. Holy fuck! 
 
Wife's out of town shhhhhh.... don't tell her smoking in the house.


----------



## 420God (May 13, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> So toilets are the only thing on septic?


Yeah, it was the only way to get our old tank to pass inspection without having to upgrade. They've been making everyone go to mound systems around the area. Luckily my family bought this farm because we're in a grey zone for zoning laws and it hasn't changed in 30 years. I can build whenever and wherever I want without ever pulling a permit.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 14, 2018)

i went to home depot to buy some promix and picked up a nice looking cucumber plant. was kind of wandering around when i heard two 20ish looking hotties talking about someone. one said something like 'ooh, he's good looking." and the other one said "yeah, too bad my mom's not here." and i realized they were talking about me.................so i gave them a card and told them to give it to her mom


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 14, 2018)

Cut the grass right before the rain today, had to wait for it to dry from yesterday's rain. Still a little wet with 70% humidity all day.

Good day for a salad. Growing like hell in the rain.
  

Bottlenecks coming up quick with all the rain too.
 
I waited too long to buy them, had to scramble around to find them. Got abouta pound of bulbs left for later.
 
Before I found bottlenecks, I got some regular white onions and planted them close and deep to simulate. They'll be a little bulbous. I was going to make purple bulbous fake bottlenecks, but @see4 would probably expect a royalty check.

Once in a grow forum a guy was over watering his plant asking why it was yellow. I told him he'd be great with onions and lettuce and he got mad. 

Have to raise some pavers this week, between all the rain. 80% every day through the weekend and beyond.
 
Everything is graded away from the house, but this part can't be because the water can't go uphill. Have to raise and try to grade towards grates to french drain. The wife and I dug out and piped a dual exhaust french drain 4 or 5 yrs. ago. Water was pooling up in the same place. But we had 2'X2' patio slabs and after the french drain the water just sank, no problem. Got muddy over the winter with all the damn snow melts.

Minor fix, hope I only have to do it once, but it's kind of a guess to get the angle. Rain every day will be an immediate test. 

Gotta fix this too, sank a hair with the rough winter.
Was dead nuts level last fall, bad place to trip at the top of the stairs. 

Always something to do, I really don't know how I found time to work for 40 years, lol. I guess I needed the money .


----------



## neosapien (May 14, 2018)

@420God 

That chicken still haunts me.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 14, 2018)

neosapien said:


> @420God
> 
> That chicken still haunts me.
> 
> View attachment 4136000


----------



## Sativied (May 14, 2018)

I cultural appropriated two shades of skin color baking baked under the sun.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 14, 2018)

neosapien said:


> @420God
> 
> That chicken still haunts me.
> 
> View attachment 4136000


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Potmetal (May 14, 2018)

Opened a can of chicken & rice soup. Drank it. 2 shots and a beer. Going to smoke then back to bed. Tired.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 14, 2018)

Eating a chicken pot pie right now. Lol.
SH420


----------



## Downtowntillman (May 14, 2018)

Mmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmm good!!!!


----------



## GreenLogician (May 14, 2018)

Today I finished trimming, then weighed up my latest and biggest plant.
Previously my record was 7 oz for a single indoor plant. I was using a 2.5x2.5 foot tent.
I just finished growing my first plant in my new 4x4 foot tent.
I got exactly a pound! 
I've finally joined the one plant, one light, one pound club


----------



## Downtowntillman (May 14, 2018)

GreenLogician said:


> Today I finished trimming, then weighed up my latest and biggest plant.
> Previously my record was 7 oz for a single indoor plant. I was using a 2.5x2.5 foot tent.
> I just finished growing my first plant in my new 4x4 foot tent.
> I got exactly a pound!
> I've finally joined the one plant, one light, one pound club


Congrats!

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## GreenLogician (May 14, 2018)

Downtowntillman said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!


I'll show you my stem  
(From way back around the time I put it into 12/12)


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 14, 2018)

GreenLogician said:


> I'll show you my stem
> (From way back around the time I put it into 12/12)
> 
> View attachment 4136159


I'll show you mine if you show me yours, big boy

SH420


----------



## Downtowntillman (May 14, 2018)

GreenLogician said:


> I'll show you my stem
> (From way back around the time I put it into 12/12)
> 
> View attachment 4136159



Very nice.. I'd love to see some bud porn! Just a little ass shot or something...


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> The Pax 3 without the extras is $199.00 but the flowermate is less than 1/2 the price but I know I'd break the glass that's me.


I got a like and just read this again. They make a silicone replacement and I ordered one. Works great


----------



## GreenLogician (May 15, 2018)

Downtowntillman said:


> Very nice.. I'd love to see some bud porn! Just a little ass shot or something...


Gold pubes!


----------



## Downtowntillman (May 15, 2018)

GreenLogician said:


> Gold pubes!
> View attachment 4136207


----------



## 420God (May 15, 2018)

Since I started cutting that willow it woke back up, big time. It's now growing leaves in places it never had, like directly out of the trunk. 
 
Even the parts I cut are growing like crazy.
 
I took the chainsaw and cut an inch in all the way around the base to stop it but it doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 15, 2018)

420God said:


> Since I started cutting that willow it woke back up, big time. It's now growing leaves in places it never had, like directly out of the trunk.
> View attachment 4136279
> Even the parts I cut are growing like crazy.
> View attachment 4136280
> ...


I have an oak that snapped about 15ft up over the winter. I cleaned up what i could a couple months ago, figuring I'd drop the rest around now. Well now there's a 10ft tall stump with 2 small branches growing out of it, it's not a danger to the house, so I'm gonna let it live and see what it does, kinda like a big bonsai.

I have cut logs from that oak that were sitting on the ground for a month, plus, and started sprouting new branches once things warmed up. It's amazing how life keeps trying to survive.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 15, 2018)

I've been busy busy the last month. Got my veggie garden going, built some new cucumber trellis, started some fig clones, got some Clementine orange trees started. So far I've moved 5, 4x6 trailer fulls of compost, all shoveled by hand...i really need a bobcat or small tractor.

The last week I've been working on building a hugelkulture with all the downed trees we had this winter. It's 25ft long and about 6ft wide. It's getting planted with asparagus, strawberries, and a couple dwarf apple trees(next year, once it settles) and some other perennial herbs, plus annual squashes ands beans/ peas. I'm trying to play with some permaculture gardening, mainly because I'm lazy.. lol. I need to get to my buddies farm and get a truck load, or 3, of manure at some point, luckily he has a front end loader at the farm. 






Once I get this one done, I have enough material to build another, but that's going to wait till fall I think. I still want to dig a 20-30ft dia, 4-5ft deep retaining pond, again no machines, just my 2 arms and a shovel. Gonna be a busy summer, at least I should be pretty jacked with all this manuel labor.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 15, 2018)

Busy, next storm in 3-4 hrs maybe.

 

Couple little dips where water pooled up a little.

Done before the rain. Maybe. Probably.

Real nice right now, in the shade at least. That's not going to last long, short break and put them back in. Be in full sun to water the polymeric sand. A good thing.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 15, 2018)

We'll try that.

 

Just in time.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 15, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4136374
> We'll try that.
> 
> View attachment 4136376
> ...


Well at least you should get, instant results..

Looks good as always..


----------



## ANC (May 15, 2018)

Removed some steel lines we used to hang lights from, filled the holes and painted them over.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 15, 2018)

I made a batch of cannabutter last night. Going to makes cookies.


Hey. Who was looking for tires.  Doral. Not sure where to get them. I got them at a family tire place. 60,000 mile warranty and they will do every bit of that and more. I got about 20,000 with very little wear. Right at $90 a piece with mounting balance taxes and all.


----------



## 420God (May 15, 2018)

I picked up an incubator a while ago and now I have chicks starting to hatch. 
 
My nephew left his hoverboard here and now I want one.


----------



## Bareback (May 15, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I made a batch of cannabutter last night. Going to makes cookies.
> 
> 
> Hey. Who was looking for tires. View attachment 4136417 Doral. Not sure where to get them. I got them at a family tire place. 60,000 mile warranty and they will do every bit of that and more. I got about 20,000 with very little wear. Right at $90 a piece with mounting balance taxes and all.


That was me looking for tires. 

I called the tire shop yesterday and ordered some nitto brand and scheduled a early morning appointment for this morning. I show up and I have four cooper brand multi-milers waiting on me ..........ok whatever they do the alignment and four tires 245-60r-18 105h $585.00 and that includes free rotation and repair if necessary. 

I've had a rotten day can I have a cookie.


----------



## Bareback (May 15, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I've been busy busy the last month. Got my veggie garden going, built some new cucumber trellis, started some fig clones, got some Clementine orange trees started. So far I've moved 5, 4x6 trailer fulls of compost, all shoveled by hand...i really need a bobcat or small tractor.
> 
> The last week I've been working on building a hugelkulture with all the downed trees we had this winter. It's 25ft long and about 6ft wide. It's getting planted with asparagus, strawberries, and a couple dwarf apple trees(next year, once it settles) and some other perennial herbs, plus annual squashes ands beans/ peas. I'm trying to play with some permaculture gardening, mainly because I'm lazy.. lol. I need to get to my buddies farm and get a truck load, or 3, of manure at some point, luckily he has a front end loader at the farm.
> 
> ...


This is a interesting method of planting I'll give it a try with some veggies thanks for sharing.


----------



## Downtowntillman (May 15, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I made a batch of cannabutter last night. Going to makes cookies.
> 
> 
> Hey. Who was looking for tires. View attachment 4136417 Doral. Not sure where to get them. I got them at a family tire place. 60,000 mile warranty and they will do every bit of that and more. I got about 20,000 with very little wear. Right at $90 a piece with mounting balance taxes and all.




I stayed up last night and made my batch. Been waiting for almost 2 weeks so the excitement was too much to bear! Made it a little too strong this time around. The separation doesn't fully begin to about 2hrs with around 4hrs was my hold time.

I strained it twice and it took all the gritty out of it. The batch before the last I pulled at a little over 3hrs. Last night's I pulled at a little over 4hrs. I'm intrigued so I'll let the next one sit longer.


----------



## jacksmuff (May 15, 2018)

Picked some fiddleheads today. There up a lot later then normal in my spot. only got about 15lb. pic is from Google didn't think to take one maybe tomorrow.


----------



## cannabineer (May 15, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Picked some fiddleheads today. There up a lot later then normal in my spot. only got about 15lb. pic is from Google didn't think to take one maybe tomorrow.View attachment 4136651


They'll hold you 'til dingleberry season


----------



## jacksmuff (May 15, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> They'll hold you 'til dingleberry season


the craving is strong.


----------



## SSGrower (May 15, 2018)

420God said:


> Since I started cutting that willow it woke back up, big time. It's now growing leaves in places it never had, like directly out of the trunk.
> View attachment 4136279
> Even the parts I cut are growing like crazy.
> View attachment 4136280
> ...


????
Not growing from upper branches?


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 15, 2018)

Bareback said:


> That was me looking for tires.
> 
> I called the tire shop yesterday and ordered some nitto brand and scheduled a early morning appointment for this morning. I show up and I have four cooper brand multi-milers waiting on me ..........ok whatever they do the alignment and four tires 245-60r-18 105h $585.00 and that includes free rotation and repair if necessary.
> 
> I've had a rotten day can I have a cookie.


Yes. You can have a spoon of the coconut oil I made. That really gets you high.


Downtowntillman said:


> I stayed up last night and made my batch. Been waiting for almost 2 weeks so the excitement was too much to bear! Made it a little too strong this time around. The separation doesn't fully begin to about 2hrs with around 4hrs was my hold time.
> 
> I strained it twice and it took all the gritty out of it. The batch before the last I pulled at a little over 3hrs. Last night's I pulled at a little over 4hrs. I'm intrigued so I'll let the next one sit longer.


I kind if like it when they are too strong. It can be uncomfortable but fun.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 15, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Picked some fiddleheads today. There up a lot later then normal in my spot. only got about 15lb. pic is from Google didn't think to take one maybe tomorrow.View attachment 4136651


Nice!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 16, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Picked some fiddleheads today. There up a lot later then normal in my spot. only got about 15lb. pic is from Google didn't think to take one maybe tomorrow.View attachment 4136651


I saw a few popping up around a week ago, figured I'd be able to harvest a good amount this week, but the damn things cane up and opened within a coupe days and I lost the window. It's been a couple years since I've had them, maybe next year.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 16, 2018)

Bareback said:


> This is a interesting method of planting I'll give it a try with some veggies thanks for sharing.


 No problem. I've seen it referred to as a 20yr, self composting bed, pretty much just needs mulch every year once it's established. I'm planning to plant some green mulch like clover, hopefully won't have to add mulch after a couple years


----------



## ANC (May 16, 2018)

Still cleaning out the flower room before the next run. I smell of ammonia, but the trays are clean.


----------



## Bareback (May 16, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> No problem. I've seen it referred to as a 20yr, self composting bed, pretty much just needs mulch every year once it's established. I'm planning to plant some green mulch like clover, hopefully won't have to add mulch after a couple years


I have a sawmill , and I always have lots of pine debris ( limbs, out side cut offs, trash logs... sawdust. ) And I have a goat so I have lots of spent hay/droppings mix and the normal grass clippings and leaf litter..... plus I compost like a mad man anyway. I think this will work great for the backside of my garden to elevate plants into the sun a little better. I'm going to try and knock one of this out soon.


----------



## thump easy (May 16, 2018)

Dam were these birds from??? Gang related birds!


----------



## thump easy (May 16, 2018)

This cat tears tjis guy up




Sooy im facinated by youtube vine these days


----------



## Downtowntillman (May 16, 2018)

thump easy said:


> This cat tears tjis guy up
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What the fuck did I just sit here and watch....

The tree getting struck by lightning was the best one...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 16, 2018)

thump easy said:


> This cat tears tjis guy up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dunno, i'd like to meet the chick with the belly dancing tongue...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 16, 2018)

Brand shiny new mole smasher.
 
Then I'm going to fuck them up with CO2.

I thought it was an electric device on the shelf until I saw CO2 on the box, sounds much better.

If it doesn't work, I'll use it to put out very small fires.


----------



## thump easy (May 16, 2018)

Downtowntillman said:


> What the fuck did I just sit here and watch....
> 
> The tree getting struck by lightning was the best one...


Aww dude im sorry.. Im just being a dick i thought you knew already thump easy is cheesy lolz im just kidding and bored pritty much! But that tongue action me too i gota agee..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 16, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4136916
> Brand shiny new mole smasher.
> View attachment 4136917
> Then I'm going to fuck them up with CO2.
> ...


that could work, co2 is heavier than air, it would sink into the mole tunnels. how big a can of co2 did you get in it?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that could work, co2 is heavier than air, it would sink into the mole tunnels. how big a can of co2 did you get in it?


You pierce the tunnels with the probe and shoot it underground. Moles live below their tunnels in a large rec space below the surface tunnels. That's why I have mole mounds made out of clay and not topsoil.


----------



## ANC (May 16, 2018)

Just stuff the hole full of thorny branches, the fuckers don't have enough clotting shit in their blood.
Punctures are bad news.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 16, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I saw a few popping up around a week ago, figured I'd be able to harvest a good amount this week, but the damn things cane up and opened within a coupe days and I lost the window. It's been a couple years since I've had them, maybe next year.


I did the same thing. I've never had them and saw a few a little while back. Went back to get them and they were gone.


----------



## thump easy (May 16, 2018)

Ok what do you guys think i want to start a kombucha with havanaro flavor. And a hot sause called No Mames Mothder Fockair Chilli Sauce the spelling is correct i need a sence of straight broken mexican broken english!!# insted of this on the bottleill put this guyinstead without the letters. Im gona extract the ghostpepers with soxhlet extractor ill post pics. I got alot of scientiffic glass i dont want to get introuble anymore i have to do something with it????


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 16, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4136916
> Brand shiny new mole smasher.
> View attachment 4136917
> Then I'm going to fuck them up with CO2.
> ...


Use it in the grow room?


Edit. I'm high. I thought it generated co2. It injects it.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 16, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Use it in the grow room?
> 
> 
> Edit. I'm high. I thought it generated co2. It injects it.


Inject the plants


----------



## cannabineer (May 16, 2018)

thump easy said:


> Ok what do you guys think i want to start a kombucha with havanaro flavor. And a hot sause called No Mames Mothder Fockair Chilli Sauce the spelling is correct i need a sence of straight broken mexican broken english!!# insted of this on the bottleView attachment 4136963ill put this guyinsteadView attachment 4136964 without the letters. Im gona extract the ghostpepers with soxhlet extractor ill post pics. I got alot of scientiffic glass i dont want to get introuble anymore i have to do something with it????View attachment 4136965


 Nice Soxhlet.

Be careful with that oleoresin capsicum ... just a tiny amount in the wrong place would be agony


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 16, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Use it in the grow room?
> 
> 
> Edit. I'm high. I thought it generated co2. It injects it.


Crossed my mind for a sec too.

Tiny tanks, mole sized. Lol.


----------



## Downtowntillman (May 16, 2018)

thump easy said:


> Aww dude im sorry.. Im just being a dick i thought you knew already thump easy is cheesy lolz im just kidding and bored pritty much! But that tongue action me too i gota agee..



No worries mate! It wasn't that bad


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 16, 2018)

I did so much stuff today I don't even want to talk about it


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 16, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I did so much stuff today I don't even want to talk about it


You should take a nap, you earned it!
SH420


----------



## thump easy (May 16, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Nice Soxhlet.
> 
> Be careful with that oleoresin capsicum ... just a tiny amount in the wrong place would be agony


I had it on my dick yes it feels kinda good some time lolz chilli dick is asome lolz when i went to piss i forgot i had it on my hands and yes anything or anyone you touch can fuck someone up lolz


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 16, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> You should take a nap, you earned it!
> SH420


I didn't get a nap today

I'll take 2 tomorrow to make up for it


----------



## ANC (May 17, 2018)

I think I drank two of my crazy pills last night, I just got up from my morning nap.
Was out cold . It was that or the cheese


----------



## InigoMontoya (May 17, 2018)

Replacing some stairs in one of the really bad Waldo canyon burn areas, got this little 6"*6" treated timber cut about 12 inches long that got touched just enough but not too much by the fire. Trying to think of something cool to do with it. @Roger A. Shrubber looking at your creative mind to throw me some ideas. Maybe a little box or something.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 17, 2018)

got a bandsaw? i'd cut all 6 faces off about 1/2 inch thick, glue them back together as a box, and make a slotted sliding lid out of the last piece.
can you carve? 1/2 inch is plenty for some decorative carving.

https://mychipcarving.com/patterns/boxes/ this kind of carving is a lot easier than it looks, just takes a little practice


----------



## ANC (May 17, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> can you carve?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 17, 2018)

ANC said:


>


gotta go with what you love, so....


----------



## Andrewk420 (May 17, 2018)

I haven't accomplished shit in the last week+. I contracted Lyme disease on a turkey hunting trip a couple weeks ago. 

I guess I can say I've managed to water my plants and take my antibiotics. Other than that, I'm basically a narcolepsy patient it seems like.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 17, 2018)

ANC said:


> Still cleaning out the flower room before the next run. I smell of ammonia, but the trays are clean.


Can we get some pics of the cleaned out room at least? Harvest pics welcome...


----------



## BarnBuster (May 17, 2018)

Andrewk420 said:


> I haven't accomplished shit in the last week+. I contracted Lyme disease on a turkey hunting trip a couple weeks ago.
> 
> I guess I can say I've managed to water my plants and take my antibiotics. Other than that, I'm basically a narcolepsy patient it seems like.


You're lucky it was diagnosed and treated early. Good luck


----------



## Andrewk420 (May 17, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> You're lucky it was diagnosed and treated early. Good luck


Yeah I got lucky and had the tell tale big ass rash around the tick bite, so I went early. It's still kicking my ass though. I haven't slept this much ever that I can remember.


----------



## InigoMontoya (May 17, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> got a bandsaw? i'd cut all 6 faces off about 1/2 inch thick, glue them back together as a box, and make a slotted sliding lid out of the last piece.
> can you carve? 1/2 inch is plenty for some decorative carving.
> 
> https://mychipcarving.com/patterns/boxes/ this kind of carving is a lot easier than it looks, just takes a little practice


And now I have a weekend project, thank you. As for this question "can you carve?" My answer is this:






Maybe. We'll see soon enough.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 18, 2018)

Andrewk420 said:


> Yeah I got lucky and had the tell tale big ass rash around the tick bite, so I went early. It's still kicking my ass though. I haven't slept this much ever that I can remember.


Got this from the library today, just published. Pretty informative and worth a read if you're in tick country.







https://cup.columbia.edu/book/conquering-lyme-disease/9780231183840


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 18, 2018)

Accidentally walked off a 5 foot retaining wall in the dark at my buddies new house last night, went to the walk in today, needed 5 stitches on right palm and have a proximal radial head fracture in my left elbowwith some displacement, appointment for the ortho on Monday, apparently it can't be that bad if they sent me home for the weekend to let the swelling go down, right?, my face looks like I went 15 round with Rocky Balboa!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 18, 2018)

damn, that sucks, smoke a lot of weed and get better


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> Accidentally walked off a 5 foot retaining wall in the dark at my buddies new house last night, went to the walk in today, needed 5 stitches on right palm and have a proximal radial head fracture in my left elbowwith some displacement, appointment for the ortho on Monday, apparently it can't be that bad if they sent me home for the weekend to let the swelling go down, right?, my face looks like I went 15 round with Rocky Balboa!


It depends on the degree of displacement and any fragments that could lead to an impingement syndrome later. The orthopedic surgeon will either splint you or put in screws and possibly a plate. Good luck with this.


----------



## thump easy (May 18, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> gotta go with what you love, so....View attachment 4137449


Can u carve one that looks like a pastrami sandwich?


----------



## thump easy (May 18, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> Accidentally walked off a 5 foot retaining wall in the dark at my buddies new house last night, went to the walk in today, needed 5 stitches on right palm and have a proximal radial head fracture in my left elbowwith some displacement, appointment for the ortho on Monday, apparently it can't be that bad if they sent me home for the weekend to let the swelling go down, right?, my face looks like I went 15 round with Rocky Balboa!


 ice man ice rest erbs natural erbs fennel tea after a good fist fight you never feel it to till the next day rest is the only thing that works this has a lil bit brutality in it be careful


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 18, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> Accidentally walked off a 5 foot retaining wall in the dark at my buddies new house last night, went to the walk in today, needed 5 stitches on right palm and have a proximal radial head fracture in my left elbowwith some displacement, appointment for the ortho on Monday, apparently it can't be that bad if they sent me home for the weekend to let the swelling go down, right?, my face looks like I went 15 round with Rocky Balboa!


That does indeed suck.

But my question is - What color is your blood?


----------



## Andrewk420 (May 18, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Got this from the library today, just published. Pretty informative and worth a read if you're in tick country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Especially for our fellow outdoor guerilla growers. Where I live in MO, our state sponsored conservation/wildlife magazine published an article about the mild winter lining up with a longer term natural life cycle to make them thick this year.


----------



## ANC (May 18, 2018)




----------



## BleedsGreen (May 18, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That does indeed suck.
> 
> But my question is - What color is your blood?


I want to say blue  but I slept on a recliner last night, not at the Holiday Inn Express so I am sure that can't right.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 18, 2018)

I chopped down an oak tree in 15 seconds.
 

I checked out the soon to be in full bloom rhododendrens.

 

Pumped some water to empty receiving barrel in the hope it rains, sure feels like it.

 

Took a pic of a rabbit in the front yard.

 

And then noticed it followed me around back and brazenly just walked right in through the fence door gap.

 
My dog will chase you down in 15 seconds, please leave.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 18, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I chopped down an oak tree in 15 seconds.
> View attachment 4137960
> 
> I checked out the soon to be in full bloom rhododendrens.
> ...


We have an 8 month old beagle that is quicker than lightning - if you need to borrow the "rabbit rag maker" let me know.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 18, 2018)

thump easy said:


> Can u carve one that looks like a pastrami sandwich?



will pnb and nanner do?


----------



## thump easy (May 18, 2018)

No dude like this kinda padtrami sandwich come on never you never ran into a chick with lips like WHAT THE FUCK GOD MAKES THEM LIKE THIS TOO.???? The kind you might be scared of to walk in a windy airea that you have to tie a sting on that girl because first sight of wind she might take flight!!!! Lolz dude left we pounded a few gota go see ya 2 morrow


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 18, 2018)

I got through the 1st week full at new job. I learned a lot of different systems . I have to keep telling myself the first week is the hardest. The person I’m trained by and replacing is incredibly brilliant and efficient. What a challenge.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 18, 2018)

Good luck Girl.
You got this.


----------



## 420God (May 18, 2018)

I think I started out my summer a little too strong, I'm dealing with really bad tendinitis. 

First time I've ever dealt with it before. It's really fucking up my plans, and fishing, so far this year. Trying to relax with some fried poppers, mushrooms and shrimp.


----------



## DownUnderDoper (May 18, 2018)

I've accomplished fuck all so far and am hoping to keep it up


----------



## ANC (May 19, 2018)

bought like 70 feet of PVC pipe and fittings to make a hydro table.
Was expensive but not in the mood for the table saw and wood.


----------



## thump easy (May 19, 2018)

ANC said:


> bought like 70 feet of PVC pipe and fittings to make a hydro table.
> Was expensive but not in the mood for the table saw and wood.


What??? Thats the best part!!! What brand do you own??? Check out incra tools and its all about the brand its like an extention of youself im trying to finish nack patio but just waiting on these birds to hurry up and leave so i can continue ts a few weeks i.. Sorry had company at 6 a.m. my old friend wanting to walk the swap meet this getting older shit sucks! But ya waiting on the baby birds to grow up already dam it i was on a roll a few weeks ago. Stoped right there cuz there was an active nest.. Lil basterds hurry up and fly..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 19, 2018)

waiting for these birds to leave?


----------



## ANC (May 19, 2018)

It's a local brand. After chopping a bit out of my fingers I just don't feel the same about them anymore..... I'd probably wait for the birds too.


----------



## SSGrower (May 19, 2018)

ANC said:


> It's a local brand. After chopping a bit out of my fingers I just don't feel the same about them anymore..... I'd probably wait for the birds too.


Buddy of mine took a piece out his finger when he lost control of a large pannel. For therapy he made a set of custom push sticks from the offending board.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 19, 2018)

i've found that birds will leave when you start working around them....unless you're british and mean girls....in which case, you'd rather do carpentry work than visit the birds?


----------



## neosapien (May 19, 2018)

So far…
 

Only 4 to go today.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 19, 2018)

neosapien said:


> So far…
> View attachment 4138270
> 
> Only 4 to go today.


Good day to work, cool but damp. I have to glue a loose step at the other place. Need the rain to stop for a while. I see a radar break soon. Maybe. Dry to dry glues better.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 19, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Good day to work, cool but damp. I have to glue a loose step at the other place. Need the rain to stop for a while. I see a radar break soon. Maybe. Dry to dry glues better.


Ask and ye shall receive. Or something like that
 
 
Drying quick, I have to go get a fresh tube of adhesive.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 19, 2018)

Back to normal. Had 3-4 hrs. of sun. So I cut the grass too because I can't fucking stand procrastination. Should've been cut yesterday. Bags weighed 150-200 lbs. Thanks for making the old man do it. Again.

Came home to pull one loose wall cap but it's raining again. So early quit, do it tomorrow.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 19, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> can't fucking stand procrastination.


I can't either so someday I'm gonna quit doing it.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 19, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I can't either so someday I'm gonna quit doing it.


when you get a round tuit?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 19, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> when you get a round tuit?
> 
> View attachment 4138416


Lol


----------



## thump easy (May 19, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I can't either so someday I'm gonna quit doing it.


Lolz i indulge in it i have ten projects going and non done lolz


----------



## neosapien (May 19, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4138375 View attachment 4138376 View attachment 4138377
> Back to normal. Had 3-4 hrs. of sun. So I cut the grass too because I can't fucking stand procrastination. Should've been cut yesterday. Bags weighed 150-200 lbs. Thanks for making the old man do it. Again.
> 
> Came home to pull one loose wall cap but it's raining again. So early quit, do it tomorrow.
> ...


 Been raining on and off on me all day. No sooner do I dry out then bam! Wet again. It's currently a wet again.


----------



## neosapien (May 19, 2018)

And now… dry and sunny.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 19, 2018)

neosapien said:


> And now… dry and sunny.
> 
> View attachment 4138433


And no rainbows today with sun, storm, sun, storm.

I feel cheated. 

And I ask myself, 'self, would there not be more rainbows if neo was a mod?'


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 19, 2018)

as long as it's "self", and not "Other Barry"......


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 20, 2018)

Fixing another loose cap.
 
Taking forever to dry, mostly cloudy, sun pops out about 5 minutes an hour.
 
Typical day. No wonder outdoor here is all mids.

So the wife asks why so many loose caps? Maybe because there's like 300 - 400 of them at the 2 locations? And winter freeze, expand and thaw didn't help.


----------



## ANC (May 20, 2018)

Dropped some free cheese at a local rasta I have been smoking with since I still had hair.
Being able to give free weed to friends is the best part of growing.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 20, 2018)

Andrewk420 said:


> I haven't accomplished shit in the last week+. I contracted Lyme disease on a turkey hunting trip a couple weeks ago.
> 
> I guess I can say I've managed to water my plants and take my antibiotics. Other than that, I'm basically a narcolepsy patient it seems like.


I hate to like that. Hope you get better. 

I was offered a Lyme disease vaccine in the military. 

I'm not sure if it even works. 

I use deep woods deep. I mix flea and tick shampoo with water and put it in a spray bottle and spray my boots.

Tuck pant legs into boots. Get a shirt long enough to keep tucked in. Wear long sleeve camo and tape the shirt sleeves up. Spray all clothing with deet. A shower immediatly after returning and the wife checks me for ticks. 

Several nasty diseases are transmitted by ticks. One can never be too careful when it comes to ticks.


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> And no rainbows today with sun, storm, sun, storm.
> 
> I feel cheated.
> 
> And I ask myself, 'self, would there not be more rainbows if neo was a mod?'


@neosapien hire ^^ this guy for campaign manager. You'll be a mod in no time. He has all the right connects and speaks like he knows what he's doing!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 20, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> @neosapien hire ^^ this guy for campaign manager. You'll be a mod in no time. He has all the right connects and speaks like he knows what he's doing!


i believe that was trumps qualifications too........maybe get better qualifications?


----------



## cannabineer (May 20, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Been raining on and off on me all day. No sooner do I dry out then bam! Wet again. It's currently a wet again.
> 
> View attachment 4138432


That's a good hand for odometer poker


----------



## Fubard (May 21, 2018)

Not been so good over the last two weeks, is why I ain't been online, but at least one thing is going right.

The White Haze Auto, now 31 days old, under 12/12 thanks to another plant which needed flipped, now looks like this.



There's been no training, apart from nipping off lower leaves that don't get any real light and a bit of tucking, she's been left as nature intended. So as long as I don't kill her I'm hoping for at least an ounce, which, given my record so far, will be a good result and a base to "perfect" the technique before investing in better lighting.

Oh, and the Snow White looks like she's flowering nicely, albeit slower than the above. Considering she should be dead thanks to potting compost that was WAY to hot then getting anything off her is a bonus.

So even though I'm totally Fubard just now with the sort of crippling back pain I'm sure various people can identify with, there's still a silver lining every time I look in the grow room and see my little babies growing and ripening at what I think is a reasonable pace, gives me that good feeling that can make the difference between struggling on or just giving up, and when there's hope, no matter what that hope is, then it gives you that valuable little edge to say "Fuck you, I will NOT give in".

Hope y'all doing better than me, for I wouldn't wish this on anyone.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 21, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Not been so good over the last two weeks, is why I ain't been online, but at least one thing is going right.
> 
> The White Haze Auto, now 31 days old, under 12/12 thanks to another plant which needed flipped, now looks like this.
> 
> ...


strength, man


----------



## Fubard (May 21, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> strength, man


Just a bad one, it'll pass.


----------



## DownUnderDoper (May 21, 2018)

I'm hearing you mate, on a few counts. Hope you manage to distract yourself for a few hours today. Good luck with the rest of the grow


----------



## Fubard (May 21, 2018)

Thanks everyone


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 21, 2018)

Finished and planted my mound garden- Tomatoes, basil, strawberries and 2 types of asparagus. Cleared a 30x30 area of bramble, managed to tear my hands apart on the damn thorns, then i got my Turkey fig tree planted, my Chicago hardy fig didn't make it through the winter . Today ill be back filling around the fig and planting a blueberry bush and some Lupine, them I'm done with planting..WOOHOO! All in before memorial day for once. 

These are Lupine. It's an edible, perennial, legume. I'm mainly planting them to attract pollinators, but I'll probably try eating them.


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 21, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> Accidentally walked off a 5 foot retaining wall in the dark at my buddies new house last night, went to the walk in today, needed 5 stitches on right palm and have a proximal radial head fracture in my left elbowwith some displacement, appointment for the ortho on Monday, apparently it can't be that bad if they sent me home for the weekend to let the swelling go down, right?, my face looks like I went 15 round with Rocky Balboa!


Elbow surgery scheduled for 5/29  Could always be worse, guess I won't be getting done nearly as much as I hoped this summer but at least I have a great excuse as to why my golf game doesn't improve!


----------



## ANC (May 21, 2018)

Wife and daughter stayed home sick today.
I dropped off some more cheese and cooked up a nice Durban curry.


----------



## curious2garden (May 21, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> Elbow surgery scheduled for 5/29  Could always be worse, guess I won't be getting done nearly as much as I hoped this summer but at least I have a great excuse as to why my golf game doesn't improve!


Sorry about that. I hope you heal quickly.


----------



## curious2garden (May 21, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4138375 View attachment 4138376 View attachment 4138377
> Back to normal. Had 3-4 hrs. of sun. So I cut the grass too because I can't fucking stand procrastination. Should've been cut yesterday. Bags weighed 150-200 lbs. Thanks for making the old man do it. Again.
> 
> Came home to pull one loose wall cap but it's raining again. So early quit, do it tomorrow.
> ...


Please either adopt or marry me. I need to walk the dogs and mow the lawn (about 3 days late).


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 21, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> Elbow surgery scheduled for 5/29  Could always be worse, guess I won't be getting done nearly as much as I hoped this summer but at least I have a great excuse as to why my golf game doesn't improve!


My elderly mother broke the ball off that goes in the shoulder last summer. It required a plate and pins.

It took her a few months to heal and go through rehab. 

Find a good Ortho and if you are younger you should be good to go a 2-3 months hopefully.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 21, 2018)

Wacked weeds on the hill all afternoon.

I was 34 when I bought this place, was easier then for some reason.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 21, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> who?


My mother. 

Lol. I took a big bite of this earlier.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 21, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> My mother.
> 
> Lol. I took a big bite of this earlier.
> View attachment 4139416


Raw like that?

I don't think I could handle that without being cooked into something. At least melted on bread with a ton of garlic.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 21, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4139409
> Wacked weeds on the hill all afternoon.
> 
> I was 34 when I bought this place, was easier then for some reason.


This house had a yard like that for close to 15 years. I figure if I'm putting in that much work, i might as well get something for it. So for about 5 years now, I've been adding more and more garden plots every year. I figure another 3 years or so and I'll only have grass in the walkways between garden beds and 30ft , or so, around the house. Just enough for compost and mulch. Taking cars of these gardens has been way less effort than mowing ever was and I have a ride on mower.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 21, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Raw like that?
> 
> I don't think I could handle that without being cooked into something. At least melted on bread with a ton of garlic.


Yea. It's not that bad. I clarify it. 

It goes better in coffee or cookies. 

I've had a rough couple weeks. Said screw it and ate a big spoon.


----------



## Metasynth (May 21, 2018)

@curious2garden hit me up please, I have something interesting to tell you


----------



## blake9999 (May 21, 2018)

@Metasynth You been MIA for a while. Things O.K. with you?


----------



## Metasynth (May 21, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> @Metasynth You been MIA for a while. Things O.K. with you?


To be honest, things have just been getting weirder. 

Good news is the car seems to finally be stable and for that I am eternally thankful. It made all the difference in my life.

Other things are...I dunno, not great. But that’s neither here nor there...nothing that can’t be addressed by completely restructuring my life in every way


----------



## blake9999 (May 21, 2018)

Hang in there Bro...


----------



## Bareback (May 21, 2018)

A friend gave me some dandelion jelly today, I wasn't sure if I wanted it but it's pretty good. Kindly looks like piss and it is thin like piss too, so y'all can guess how apprehensive I was about trying it. It's a lot better than piss, I will admit. 
Last year she gave me some watermelon rine and peach jelly, it tasted like watermelon rine.... not that great.


----------



## Metasynth (May 21, 2018)

Bareback said:


> A friend gave me some dandelion jelly today, I wasn't sure if I wanted it but it's pretty good. Kindly looks like piss and it is thin like piss too, so y'all can guess how apprehensive I was about trying it. It's a lot better than piss, I will admit.
> Last year she gave me some watermelon rine and peach jelly, it tasted like watermelon rine.... not that great.


Was the watermelon jelly thin too? Would more pectin fix that? I mean, obviously during the cooking process...but is anyone nice enough to let her know?

Does she know she makes terrible jelly?

I’m kidding, I appreciate any sorta home crafted stuff, even if it ends up going down the garbage disposal. Really the thought that counts there.

Unless you’re hungry, and there’s nothing else to eat...then it’s just sort of a travesty, so I guess I contradict myself.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 21, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> Was the watermelon jelly thin too? Would more pectin fix that? I mean, obviously during the cooking process...but is anyone nice enough to let her know?
> 
> Does she know she makes terrible jelly?
> 
> ...


yeah, till they start giving you quart jars of stuff, then ask you later where all of them are....and they know you didn't eat 7 jars of rhubarb pimento jalapeno jelly yet.....


----------



## Bareback (May 21, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> Was the watermelon jelly thin too? Would more pectin fix that? I mean, obviously during the cooking process...but is anyone nice enough to let her know?
> 
> Does she know she makes terrible jelly?
> 
> ...


The watermelon jelly was thick like normal jelly. I just don't like the taste of rine, I'm more of a melon heart kinda guy. I'm going to give her a bunch of muscadines this fall and see what she can do, hmmm now that I think about it I might give them to her husband and let him make beer instead. He makes good beer and I like it more than jelly.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 21, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, till they start giving you quart jars of stuff, then ask you later where all of them are....and they know you didn't eat 7 jars of rhubarb pimento jalapeno jelly yet.....


Gaack.


----------



## Metasynth (May 21, 2018)

I actually have some habanero mango jelly that a family friend made, he coulda sold that stuff, it was good!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 22, 2018)

Full scale weed assault, take cover if you're a weed.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 22, 2018)

It's ALIVE!!


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 22, 2018)

I took mom to the shrink today- she's back to being a turnip


----------



## jacksmuff (May 22, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I took mom to the shrink today- she's back to being a turnip


Hope the best for you all.


----------



## SSGrower (May 22, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I took mom to the shrink today- she's back to being a turnip


----------



## Fubard (May 23, 2018)

Another day has passed without me killing a plant. That definitely counts


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 23, 2018)

I moved a shit load of sand/gravel over the last 2 day's leveling a section of my front yard and I'm only, maybe, 1/2 done with the rough fill. All this shovelling has totally fucked my wrists and hands. I'm in so much pain that sleep is impossible right now and I'm having trouble just holding my pipe my hands are so weak, I've dropped it 3 times now.


----------



## ANC (May 23, 2018)




----------



## thump easy (May 23, 2018)

Im not shure goji berry plant looks like flower the leaf i mean!! What caused the this deformality?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 23, 2018)

bottleneck onions almost ready.

 
So I started 3 more pots full.

 

Put seeds in little pots flowers came in, just for fun.

 

Peppers looking good at 3 weeks, some bug holes, I keep spraying them.


----------



## Bareback (May 23, 2018)

I had a tooth pulled today ( molur ) it sucked .... I'm going to put it under my pillow and see if the fairy gives me a BJ. With my luck I will wake up with a tooth stuck to my forehead.


----------



## Bareback (May 23, 2018)

One a side note I just bought some new bedding last week, and when I got home, I thought hmmm I should get some silk sheets so I googled it and holy shit 1150.00$ for cali king . Ohh well I ain't getting those.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 23, 2018)

Bareback said:


> One a side note I just bought some new bedding last week, and when I got home, I thought hmmm I should get some silk sheets so I googled it and holy shit 1150.00$ for cali king . Ohh well I ain't getting those.


Fuck silk sheets, I slept in them once and thought they sucked.

Then again, it could have been the girl.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 23, 2018)

I went trout fishing today and caught 5 big rainbows. I brought the smallest one home to eat, released two and gave two to a guy who wasn't having much luck- he had just landed a small rainbow when I landed the last (and biggest) one and I asked if he wanted it- he said yes and came over to get it, meanwhile a blue heron was trying to make off with his stringer and another had grabbed the trout he landed and was flying off with it *and his rod*. The rod got stuck in a tree and the heron made off with the trout but at least he got his rod back, the whole thing was a hoot


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 23, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Fuck silk sheets, I slept in them once and thought they sucked.


They don't breathe well and make me sweaty


----------



## Singlemalt (May 23, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Fuck silk sheets, I slept in them once and thought they sucked.
> 
> Then again, it could have been the girl.


Cotton flannel are the bomb! All I have now


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 23, 2018)

I sleep on top of the bedspread under an old Pendleton wool blanket


----------



## Fubard (May 23, 2018)

Woke up, breathed, looked and saw two living, flowering, plants (plus the cherry tomatoes on the window sill chucking up a load of fruit, bloody things have gone feral), so that's the biggest and most important things taken care of.

And I found out how much invalidity pay I get, and I ain't complaining as it works out at an extra 200 or so a month more than I get now thanks to not having to pay tax any more.

I'm not complaining, that's an extra 20-25g per month


----------



## BarnBuster (May 24, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4140532
> bottleneck onions almost ready.
> 
> View attachment 4140535
> ...


Your garden looks great. Do you use black plastic rather than a weed stop fabric for a reason?


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 24, 2018)

Went through pre-op and finally got a half decent night sleep, what a difference sleep makes. Had a friend come over and help the wife move a new rail into the flower room (I am a better doer then director). Sure does suck being limited when you have so much on your to do lists.


----------



## ANC (May 24, 2018)

finally got around to having the rear bearing hubs replaced as well as the last old tire on the car.
Runs nice and quiet now. 4 new tires, new front shocks, and mounts, as well as newish CV joints.
Probably came down to a downpayment for a new car, so, I'm still ahead, thank you money trees.


----------



## Bareback (May 24, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Fuck silk sheets, I slept in them once and thought they sucked.
> 
> Then again, it could have been the girl.


That's good to know, I don't think I'll get to try them out.



Sir Napsalot said:


> They don't breathe well and make me sweaty


That's exactly what I'm trying to avoid.


Singlemalt said:


> Cotton flannel are the bomb! All I have now


I've got those I use them in the winter.


----------



## DownUnderDoper (May 24, 2018)

Bareback said:


> One a side note I just bought some new bedding last week, and when I got home, I thought hmmm I should get some silk sheets so I googled it and holy shit 1150.00$ for cali king . Ohh well I ain't getting those.


I'd go with high thread count cotton, much nicer feeling.


----------



## Bareback (May 24, 2018)

Mom used to get us sheet sets for Christmas. And then my wife bought me some after mom passed to kinda feel the void . So I have only bought maybe 15-20 sets in the last thirty years. I sure do miss Mom, and you folks would have loved her too. She used to tell me when I was teenager that the stuff I was smoking was shit and then she would tell me stories of aucapuco gold. So I would give her little bits of high grade and watch her stare off in space. Mom was cool......


----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> @curious2garden hit me up please, I have something interesting to tell you


Great hearing from you, glad you emailed me.


----------



## ANC (May 24, 2018)

Bareback said:


> That's good to know, I don't think I'll get to try them out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get a goose feather duvet and cushion.
Ice cold in summer, nice and warm in winter.


----------



## Indagrow (May 24, 2018)

Buck won't talk to me anymore its strange he's convinced I'm racist but isn't doing his self apointed duties. I miss his misguided intellect he's certainly gone down a dark trail of perversion and will be missed


----------



## Bareback (May 24, 2018)

DownUnderDoper said:


> I'd go with high thread count cotton, much nicer feeling.


I usually get the 600-1200 count , this new one is 900 but I have had more comfortable 600's . We'll see how long it lasts, I like to change mine every week and the ol' lady insist on seasonal stuff. I don't know why because I don't entertain company in the bedroom...... well sometimes I do but the sheets are not important at that point. I mean I have never been turned down because my sheets were out of season.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 24, 2018)

Nothing like a weed forum for solid advice on bedding


----------



## 420God (May 24, 2018)

Shipped off my big steers this morning. A buyer from MN bought the whole herd.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 24, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Nothing like a weed forum for solid advice on bedding


Good point, but by your name you should be more than qualified. 



420God said:


> Shipped off my big steers this morning. A buyer from MN bought the whole herd.
> View attachment 4140772 View attachment 4140773


Congrats - hope you got a good price?


----------



## 420God (May 24, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Good point, but by your name you should be more than qualified.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats - hope you got a good price?


Averaged 60 cents a lb, for jerseys right now that's a pretty good price.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 24, 2018)

Read some reviews on different sheets, thread count and materials. A 600tpi in one material isn't going to feel the same as a 600tpi in a different material. And many manufactures aren't exactly truthful about thread count, "600tpi" could be 550, could actually be 620, it's just a standard number that's used to group similar sheets. I've had 400 that felt better then 900+ sets I've had just because of the material.


----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I usually get the 600-1200 count , this new one is 900 but I have had more comfortable 600's . We'll see how long it lasts, I like to change mine every week and the ol' lady insist on seasonal stuff. I don't know why because I don't entertain company in the bedroom...... well sometimes I do but the sheets are not important at that point. I mean I have never been turned down because my sheets were out of season.


https://www.consumerreports.org/cro/news/2013/09/higher-thread-count-doesn-t-guarantee-better-sheets/index.htm


----------



## Metasynth (May 24, 2018)

Y’all fancy...sheets...harumph!


All about those cardboard boxes


Corregated count


----------



## farmerfischer (May 24, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> Y’all fancy...sheets...harumph!
> 
> 
> All about those cardboard boxes
> ...


Don't forget about how soft packing peanuts are.. it's like sleeping on a cloud of packing peanuts.. lol


----------



## Metasynth (May 24, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Don't forget about how soft packing peanuts are.. it's like sleeping on a cloud of packing peanuts.. lol


You joke about it, but take apart 5 newspapers sheet by sheet, crumple them up, cardboard on top. 

Like sleeping on a cloud...made out of newsprint and cardboard.


----------



## farmerfischer (May 24, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> You joke about it, but take apart 5 newspapers sheet by sheet, crumple them up, cardboard on top.
> 
> Like sleeping on a cloud...made out of newsprint and cardboard.


But does it breath?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 24, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Your garden looks great. Do you use black plastic rather than a weed stop fabric for a reason?


It's garden mulch 

 
The 'No Hoe' made me buy it . There's enough hoes around here already.


----------



## 420God (May 24, 2018)

Got some pet cockroaches today. The women in the house are not impressed.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 24, 2018)

420God said:


> Got some pet cockroaches today. The women in the house are not impressed.
> View attachment 4140798


BFC


----------



## farmerfischer (May 24, 2018)

420God said:


> Got some pet cockroaches today. The women in the house are not impressed.
> View attachment 4140798


Are they the Madagascar hissing cockroach?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 24, 2018)

420God said:


> Got some pet cockroaches today. The women in the house are not impressed.
> View attachment 4140798


I'll bet I'd catch something in the Allegheny River with a couple of those. 

Probably an equally ugly carp.


----------



## 420God (May 24, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Are they the Madagascar hissing cockroach?


Yep, that was one of the larger ones but they get even bigger.


----------



## ChingOwn (May 24, 2018)

420God said:


> Yep, that was one of the larger ones but they get even bigger.


You should eat one. Just so you can say you did it. I'd do it. Hell tell me where to buy one and we can do it together.


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 24, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Buck won't talk to me anymore its strange he's convinced I'm racist but isn't doing his self apointed duties. I miss his misguided intellect he's certainly gone down a dark trail of perversion and will be missed


I was just talking to him, Fogdog and Unclebaldrick in politics. All very agreeable fellows. Give it time. He'll come around. It is weird that all 3 of them celebrated Trump's victory tho. Who woulda thought?


----------



## tyler.durden (May 24, 2018)

420God said:


> Got some pet cockroaches today. The women in the house are not impressed.
> View attachment 4140798



Those look cool, but they're going to have to get really big to fill the void of your cows. It's okay to grieve, real men cry...


----------



## 420God (May 24, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Those look cool, but they're going to have to get really big to fill the void of your cows. It's okay to grieve, real men cry...


I sold a herd of big steers, I still have a herd of small ones in another field. There's 50-60 cows on the farm yet.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 24, 2018)

420God said:


> I sold a herd of big steers, I still have a herd of small ones in another field. There's 50-60 cows on the farm yet.
> 
> View attachment 4140922


Last time I saw that many cows we were sophomores in school tripping on window pane and walking through woods and farm country.

I vaguely remember making a speech to them while they mooed in awe.


----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'll bet I'd catch something in the Allegheny River with a couple of those.
> 
> Probably an equally ugly carp.


Yes but if you have a jet skier issue it's win/win


----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2018)

420God said:


> Got some pet cockroaches today. The women in the house are not impressed.
> View attachment 4140798


How's the tendinitis coming along?


----------



## 420God (May 24, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> How's the tendinitis coming along?


Pretty much healed up now. Hurt like hell for a week and a half but after I started using the tens unit on it pain was gone in 3 days.


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2018)

random post for the ##000 number

~edit~ dammit too slow


----------



## 420God (May 24, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> random post for the ##000 number
> 
> ~edit~ dammit too slow


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2018)

420God said:


>


 truly he is a god among men


----------



## 420God (May 24, 2018)

@tangerinegreen555 did you ever get that corvette?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 24, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> random post for the ##000 number
> 
> ~edit~ dammit too slow


I'll delete an earlier post so you make it . . . for a cheeseburger.

Fkn Atkins.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 24, 2018)

420God said:


> @tangerinegreen555 did you ever get that corvette?
> 
> View attachment 4140970


That is an Ass ugly cobbled together POS.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 24, 2018)

Good evening everyone, I accomplished a 350mile drive to North Carolina, pretty much rained the whole way. Time to smoke..


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 24, 2018)

I've always had a soft spot for station wagons. I think the 455 vista cruiser that used to put me to sleep as a baby imprinted on me. I'd take a real vette wagon.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 24, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Good evening everyone, I accomplished a 350mile drive to North Carolina, pretty much rained the whole way. Time to smoke..


I haven't done a long road trip in awhile, I'd need to roll a bunch of joints for a trip like that. Not that I'd drive and smoke, cause that's illegal.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 24, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I haven't done a long road trip in awhile, I'd need to roll a bunch of joints for a trip like that. Not that I'd drive and smoke, cause that's illegal.


That would have been nice but my daughter and niece were in the car so no smoking. But I do have several prerolled.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 25, 2018)

420God said:


> @tangerinegreen555 did you ever get that corvette?
> 
> View attachment 4140970


No, it was still March and cold and snowy and it needed tires.

Have to finish garage floor in June, which totally completes everything planned 2 yrs. ago, then I'll be a more serious buyer.

Ya gotta have a home before you have a baby. Lol.


----------



## Fubard (May 25, 2018)

420God said:


> @tangerinegreen555 did you ever get that corvette?
> 
> View attachment 4140970





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That is an Ass ugly cobbled together POS.



Still looks better than the Fiat Multipla







And that's before we look inside it







Or after people customise them


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 25, 2018)

Downtowntillman said:


> View attachment 4136147
> Mmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmm good!!!!


Ever try buttered coffee? It's all the rage right now.


----------



## Fubard (May 25, 2018)

I felt my arteries harden just looking at that...


----------



## ANC (May 25, 2018)

The Multipla is a great vehicle. The diesel version a has a Mercedes drivetrain.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 25, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> No, it was still March and cold and snowy and it needed tires.
> 
> Have to finish garage floor in June, which totally completes everything planned 2 yrs. ago, then I'll be a more serious buyer.
> 
> Ya gotta have a home before you have a baby. Lol.


It's good to plan ahead.

On this day in 1994, the ashes of 71-year-old George Swanson are buried (according to Swanson’s request) in the driver’s seat of his 1984 white Corvette in Hempfield County, Pennsylvania.
https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/pennsylvania-man-buried-with-his-beloved-corvette


----------



## Bareback (May 25, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Good evening everyone, I accomplished a 350mile drive to North Carolina, pretty much rained the whole way. Time to smoke..


Are you going to the 600 this weekend ? 

Whatever your doing have fun and be careful.


----------



## 420God (May 25, 2018)

Another rescue. Baby doe.



This'll be our 7th so far.


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 25, 2018)

420God said:


> Another rescue. Baby doe.
> 
> View attachment 4141259
> 
> This'll be our 7th so far.


Who gets the job of cleaning up all the nuggets ?


----------



## 420God (May 25, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> Who gets the job of cleaning up all the nuggets ?


That'd be me. We won't keep it in for long, just enough to imprint on it then we'll turn it out with the calves.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 25, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Are you going to the 600 this weekend ?
> 
> Whatever your doing have fun and be careful.


Naw man, visiting sis n law, had her first baby.

Thanks buddy..

I’ll spend a good bit of time on the back porch


----------



## farmerfischer (May 25, 2018)

420God said:


> Pretty much healed up now. Hurt like hell for a week and a half but after I started using the tens unit on it pain was gone in 3 days.


Slap that tens unit on your woman's butt cheeks.. its great..lol..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 25, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Slap that tens unit on your woman's butt cheeks.. its great..lol..


Several years ago a buddy was over & his back was killing him so I suggested he try my tens unit. With the pads applied & unit powered up he starts turning up the volume. After fiddling with it for several minutes he now has it turned to max & is looking at me quizzically & with that Mrs GWN grabs the unit from him & seats the pad harness plug.

Poor dude went to his knees screaming & pissing.

One of the funniest things I've ever seen.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 25, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4139809
> Full scale weed assault, take cover if you're a weed.


you got special weed eating pants? i'm jealous, i just got an old pair of khakis...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 25, 2018)

420God said:


> I sold a herd of big steers, I still have a herd of small ones in another field. There's 50-60 cows on the farm yet.
> 
> View attachment 4140922


you can tell those are trouble makers, they all have pierced ears...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 25, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Still looks better than the Fiat Multipla
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks like they fucked up and ordered the lower half to the wrong vehicle, and just said "fuck it, go with it"


----------



## jerryb73 (May 25, 2018)

I came back in from the back porch and my girl texts me from across the room, don’t creep off without me again..


----------



## ANC (May 25, 2018)




----------



## ANC (May 25, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that looks like they fucked up and ordered the lower half to the wrong vehicle, and just said "fuck it, go with it"


I used to own a Fiat Uno. It is quirky but made me fall in love with Fiats. Was dead reliable and I sold it for more than I bought it for 11 years later.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 25, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you got special weed eating pants? i'm jealous, i just got an old pair of khakis...


Disposable white suits. Too hard on my washing machine to try to wash clothes covered with grass.

I can't ever get it all off.


----------



## 420God (May 25, 2018)

Well no more baby deer and probably won't be able to have any for a while. Wife posted pics on Facebook and one of the locals (I told her not to add) called the dnr. They showed up this afternoon and we chatted for a while before they left with the fawn, I had to make sure it wasn't being harmed. They're taking it to a rehabilitation facility to be released into the wild. I told them that's what we were doing anyway but they said I wasn't licensed, they liked my farm though and said it was a nice place to raise them. So now we're looking on how to get licensed to rehabilitate wildlife. Just more stupid government paperwork.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 25, 2018)

420God said:


> Well no more baby deer and probably won't be able to have any for a while. Wife posted pics on Facebook and one of the locals (I told her not to add) called the dnr. They showed up this afternoon and we chatted for a while before they left with the fawn, I had to make sure it wasn't being harmed. They're taking it to a rehabilitation facility to be released into the wild. I told them that's what we were doing anyway but they said I wasn't licensed, they liked my farm though and said it was a nice place to raise them. So now we're looking on how to get licensed to rehabilitate wildlife. Just more stupid government paperwork.


I wondered about the legalities of that but knowing you over the years I just knew you were doing it in the deers best interest.


----------



## 420God (May 25, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I wondered about the legalities of that but knowing you over the years I just knew you were doing it in the deers best interest.


When they first showed up they were very stern but after I told them what I do and how long I worked for them they loosened right up, even gave me some links to get started with.


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (May 25, 2018)

Woke up stoned. Smoked some more then went to the bank paid my bills and went and shot some pool. Came home had some munchies and passed the fuck out.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 25, 2018)

My wife and I celebrated our 33rd anniversary today
We drove up the coast to Depoe Bay, I got a new "Gracie's Sea Hag" hat to replace my old one and ate some clams


----------



## Fubard (May 26, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Several years ago a buddy was over & his back was killing him so I suggested he try my tens unit. With the pads applied & unit powered up he starts turning up the volume. After fiddling with it for several minutes he now has it turned to max & is looking at me quizzically & with that Mrs GWN grabs the unit from him & seats the pad harness plug.
> 
> Poor dude went to his knees screaming & pissing.
> 
> One of the funniest things I've ever seen.



Did something similar to a work colleague years ago, he asked if it was painful or not so I said "No" and to prove it took one pad off my back, stuck it to his arm and turned it up to 11 saying "See, you don't feel anything".

Then I reached out, grabbed his other arm and completed the circuit....

He squealed like a stuck pig and I almost pissed myself laughing...


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 26, 2018)

420God said:


> Well no more baby deer and probably won't be able to have any for a while. Wife posted pics on Facebook and one of the locals (I told her not to add) called the dnr. They showed up this afternoon and we chatted for a while before they left with the fawn, I had to make sure it wasn't being harmed. They're taking it to a rehabilitation facility to be released into the wild. I told them that's what we were doing anyway but they said I wasn't licensed, they liked my farm though and said it was a nice place to raise them. So now we're looking on how to get licensed to rehabilitate wildlife. Just more stupid government paperwork.


I am sorry to hear that as I am sure so is that doe. Wives and facebook, what a combo. After my tumble last week I caught the wife taking a picture of me, the first thing I said is you are not putting that on facebook. She was disappointed, because that was exactly her plan I don't understand the need to share everything with "facebook" friends. She was sure she was so clever she said but I have the perfect caption, "He fought the wall and the wall won!" I got to admit that was pretty cute


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 26, 2018)

420God said:


> Well no more baby deer and probably won't be able to have any for a while. Wife posted pics on Facebook and one of the locals (I told her not to add) called the dnr. They showed up this afternoon and we chatted for a while before they left with the fawn, I had to make sure it wasn't being harmed. They're taking it to a rehabilitation facility to be released into the wild. I told them that's what we were doing anyway but they said I wasn't licensed, they liked my farm though and said it was a nice place to raise them. So now we're looking on how to get licensed to rehabilitate wildlife. Just more stupid government paperwork.


An older guy I worked with had a few deer in the woods around him that he had "trained" over the years so he could go out and feed them by hand. Same deal, someone reported him,  he got fined and the fish and wildlife people rounded up about a half dozen deer and killed them because they said they were acclimated to people and wouldn't survive in the wild. .. like they had been for years.... It really fucked that guy up, he loved those deer. 
Stupid regulations, people have been befriending wild animals for millennia. I have a baby bunny running around the yard I've been conditioning to me, I almost petted it yesterday, another week and I think we'll be good. There used to be a huge groundhog around here for years, maybe even a decade+, that I'd give all my garden weeds to, I couldn't fed him directly, but I could walk up and drop the weeds and he'd come over and eat. My stupid fucking neighbor trapped him and released him a few towns away last year,, pissed me right off. I'm more of a work around nature than make nature conform to me kind of person.


----------



## Bareback (May 26, 2018)

Eating wild black berries.... probably a gallon so far. And I'll be picking briers out of my hands tonight. Umm hurts so good.


----------



## farmerfischer (May 26, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Eating wild black berries.... probably a gallon so far. And I'll be picking briers out of my hands tonight. Umm hurts so good.


Ummmm. Black berries ,, ( drool face)


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 26, 2018)

420God said:


> Well no more baby deer and probably won't be able to have any for a while. Wife posted pics on Facebook and one of the locals (I told her not to add) called the dnr. They showed up this afternoon and we chatted for a while before they left with the fawn, I had to make sure it wasn't being harmed. They're taking it to a rehabilitation facility to be released into the wild. I told them that's what we were doing anyway but they said I wasn't licensed, they liked my farm though and said it was a nice place to raise them. So now we're looking on how to get licensed to rehabilitate wildlife. Just more stupid government paperwork.


Fuckin' FB.

I'm glad I never got into that.

A buddy of mine had a few Canadian caged up years ago. Don't remember why he wanted them but the state game commission showed up one day and read him the riot act.

They released them, but they wouldn't leave. So they took them away. A few days later, they came back anyway to a pond he has on the property. They've been hanging there ever since with a bigger family. Lol.

edit Canadian geese


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 26, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> My wife and I celebrated our 33rd anniversary today
> We drove up the coast to Depoe Bay, I got a new "Gracie's Sea Hag" hat to replace my old one and ate some clams


congrats, i've never made it past the 7 year itch.


----------



## curious2garden (May 26, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Several years ago a buddy was over & his back was killing him so I suggested he try my tens unit. With the pads applied & unit powered up he starts turning up the volume. After fiddling with it for several minutes he now has it turned to max & is looking at me quizzically & with that Mrs GWN grabs the unit from him & seats the pad harness plug.
> 
> Poor dude went to his knees screaming & pissing.
> 
> One of the funniest things I've ever seen.


Mrs GWN would have made a fine surgeon.


----------



## curious2garden (May 26, 2018)

420God said:


> Well no more baby deer and probably won't be able to have any for a while. Wife posted pics on Facebook and one of the locals (I told her not to add) called the dnr. They showed up this afternoon and we chatted for a while before they left with the fawn, I had to make sure it wasn't being harmed. They're taking it to a rehabilitation facility to be released into the wild. I told them that's what we were doing anyway but they said I wasn't licensed, they liked my farm though and said it was a nice place to raise them. So now we're looking on how to get licensed to rehabilitate wildlife. Just more stupid government paperwork.


So sorry about losing the fawn. I wish I could get a rehab license since I like to rehab corvids. Unfortunately they are considered vermin and are summarily executed here. Of course it's illegal to shoot them too. So people shoot them and they die miserably or animal control comes and finishes the job.

Luckily my avian vet absolutely loves corvids so he donates his time to do the surgery required to save them and I do the rehab. This has to be done in complete secrecy or we both get in trouble. People wonder why the entire west side of my house is absolutely visually occluded from every angle by Mulberry trees (including above since we have a spy plane in the air 24/7 here).

No good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> So sorry about losing the fawn. I wish I could get a rehab license since I like to rehab corvids.


I had to look that one up 

My wife and I have a lot of experience with psittacines


----------



## Bareback (May 26, 2018)

I'm getting started on enjoying this weekend in the best way possible.


Ribeyes....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 26, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I had to look that one up
> 
> My wife and I have a lot of experience with psittacines


Do antibiotics work on that?

 

One popped up already. That was quick, have to start thinking about a couple discreet spots to put containers next month.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> congrats, i've never made it past the 7 year itch.


That reminds me of a good buddy, in a way.

He always brags that he fucked over 300 girls, 'more than all you guys put together'.

And we always remind him that none of them stuck around longer than a week, that's like 300 delayed rejections. Great work, Lol.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 26, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Ummmm. Black berries ,, ( drool face)


Ditto.
I just had to share the pic with Mrs GWN & she said much the same.
"I'd kill for a gallon of those".
+


----------



## Singlemalt (May 26, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I'm getting started on enjoying this weekend in the best way possible.
> 
> 
> Ribeyes....


Jesus those look good


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 26, 2018)

Tomatoes are in and some greens. That's the cattle stuff I'm using. Going to weave the tomatoes through it as they grow.


----------



## Bareback (May 26, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ditto.
> I just had to share the pic with Mrs GWN & she said much the same.
> "I'd kill for a gallon of those".
> +


I wish y'all were here , they'll be another gallon or so ripe tomorrow, Monday I plan on making a pie . 


Singlemalt said:


> Jesus those look good


 And mine was so delicious and tender, the wife decided to take a nap right about the time they hit the table. I said fuck it and eat without her some I'm going to cut the watermelon , ohh I I'm going to make peanut ice cream tommorow. 

I wish all my 44 penis brothers and sisters were here to enjoy with me , I love you sick bastards ......barp .


----------



## curious2garden (May 26, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I had to look that one up
> 
> My wife and I have a lot of experience with psittacines


My Anodorhynchus hyacinthinus are currently sitting a clutch. I've only had psittacines for about 28 years.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> My Anodorhynchus hyacinthinus are currently sitting a clutch. I've only had psittacines for about 28 years.


That's really cool


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 26, 2018)

It's really hard to keep track of who I'm talking to when people have the same damn avatar


----------



## Singlemalt (May 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> My Anodorhynchus hyacinthinus are currently *sitting a clutch*. I've only had psittacines for about 28 years.


----------



## Bareback (May 26, 2018)

Earlier today when I was picking black berries, I scared up a black runner snake ( about shit myself until I realized what it was ). I was telling my wife about it, and she asked how I knew what kind it was. And that reminded me of a fail safe way to identify snakes ..... the Frank method, so named because Frank is the one who told me. Simply put they're is only two kinds of snakes , chicken snakes and rattle snakes .......if it doesn't have a chicken in it's mouth then it's a rattle snake.


----------



## lokie (May 26, 2018)

I smoked a unique joint today then we went and bought a new Subaru!






To celebrate today's events I dug out my 35 yr old bong and sacrificed multiple small fires
of Kosher Kush to the ancient bong gods.


----------



## neosapien (May 26, 2018)

Made it through hell week. The week before Memorial Day is the busiest pool week of the whole year. Openings, cleanings, repairs. Now I get 2 days off in a row. To cut my grass, prune my hedges and do everything else I have been neglecting in my life. Made bank though. $1200 for the week at work 76 hours. then bout $400 in tips and side money. Fucking exhausted though.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 26, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Made it through hell week. The week before Memorial Day is the busiest pool week of the whole year. Openings, cleanings, repairs. Now I get 2 days off in a row. To cut my grass, prune my hedges and do everything else I have been neglecting in my life. Made bank though. $1200 for the week at work 76 hours. then bout $400 in tips and side money. Fucking exhausted though.


Thanks for reminding me I don't have to work OT anymore .

Those were some big ass checks though.

No OT in retirement and no complaints. 40 years was long enough to be company controlled.


----------



## curious2garden (May 26, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


>






This would be the place for @doublejj to post a pic of his sweet cobra


----------



## doublejj (May 26, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (May 26, 2018)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4142106


Nice


----------



## Beachwalker (May 26, 2018)

I put in my vegetable garden  
(it counts!)


----------



## curious2garden (May 26, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> I put in my vegetable garden
> (it counts!)


Do vegetables count? Ask your HbA1C


----------



## Fubard (May 27, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That reminds me of a good buddy, in a way.
> 
> He always brags that he fucked over 300 girls, 'more than all you guys put together'.
> 
> And we always remind him that none of them stuck around longer than a week, that's like 300 delayed rejections. Great work, Lol.


300 women who decided he was as much use in the sack as a broken dildo....


----------



## tyler.durden (May 27, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Fuckin' FB.
> 
> I'm glad I never got into that.
> 
> ...


Lol. For a minute I really believed that your friend was kidnapping Canadians. Reminds me of a joke - 


Dude just moved to a small town and took the only job available, which was at a butcher's shop. After only 2 days of training, the butcher left dude there by himself and went fishing. An affluent lady walked into the shop and ordered a Canadian duck. Dude didn't know one duck from another, so he grabbed a duck and gave it to the lady to inspect. The lady wets her finger, sticks it up the duck's ass and says, 'This is a mallard, I asked for a Canadian Duck!' Dude gets another duck, gives it to the lady who wets the same finger, sticks it up this duck's ass and states, 'This is a Western Duck, I WANT A CANADIAN DUCK!' Dude grabs the last duck, lady does the same thing and says, 'Now THIS is a Canadian Duck!' As dude is wrapping it up, the lady wants to break the awkward silence with small talk, 'I haven't seen you around here before. Where are you from?' Dude drops his pants, bends over, and says, 'You tell me!'


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 27, 2018)

Been up since 5am. Got the smoker started and up to temp. About to smoke 4 whole briskets and 4 slabs of spare ribs. 

I’ll post pics soon.


----------



## Beachwalker (May 27, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Do vegetables count? Ask your HbA1C


Vegetables count, and my HbA1C number is 99 (it's close!) 


Gary Goodson said:


> Been up since 5am. Got the smoker started and up to temp. About to smoke 4 whole briskets and 4 slabs of spare ribs.
> 
> I’ll post pics soon.


I love it! (that's my _other_ hobby, although I haven't been barbecuing much this year yet) waiting for your pictures for inspiration..!


----------



## dstroy (May 27, 2018)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4142106


Cool car, is that one yours?

There's a club of them up here in Newport, some are original...some replicas. The dude that owns the car museum has some really cool fords.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 27, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Vegetables count, and my HbA1C number is 99 (it's close!)
> 
> 
> I love it! (that's my _other_ hobby, although I haven't been barbecuing much this year yet) waiting for your pictures for inspiration..!


Well here ya go.


I just put them on. I’m going to wait 4-5 hrs before I put the ribs on. I’ll post pics of them too.


----------



## Beachwalker (May 27, 2018)

NICE..! (already got my plate ready!) ..that's a beautiful rig!  

Heres pics of my last Q.. nothing special, I do a lot of ribs, they're my fav!


----------



## BarnBuster (May 27, 2018)

420God said:


> pics on Facebook and one of the locals (I told her not to add) called the dnr. .


I have most of the social media accounts but never for any dissemination. From a PERSEC point of view they are a treasure trove of valuable info. Who can be sure that even disposable web based chat (Line/TinyChat) are really secure, disposed of and not saved somewhere. IMO the potential for bad outweighs whatever "good" comes from them.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 27, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Well here ya go.
> View attachment 4142228
> View attachment 4142226
> I just put them on. I’m going to wait 4-5 hrs before I put the ribs on. I’ll post pics of them too.
> View attachment 4142227


That guy is gunna be hard pressed to get that smoker back, isn't he?


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 27, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> That guy is gunna be hard pressed to get that smoker back, isn't he?


He ain’t doing shit with it. I love the dude but I’ve never met anyone with less drive or ambition than him. So it’s pretty safe to say I’m good to go.


----------



## doublejj (May 27, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Cool car, is that one yours?
> 
> There's a club of them up here in Newport, some are original...some replicas. The dude that owns the car museum has some really cool fords.


It was mine, i sold it years ago, expensive toy to own.......


----------



## dstroy (May 27, 2018)

doublejj said:


> It was mine, i sold it years ago, expensive toy to own.......
> View attachment 4142289


If I had the money I'd build a replica and rip it around the track as much as I could. Cool that you owned one, such a focused car, I bet you miss it.


----------



## ANC (May 27, 2018)

Finally got around to cutting and dipping some clones for the hydro trial.
Going to light a fire for a braai now.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 27, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> I have most of the social media accounts but never for any dissemination. From a PERSEC point of view they are a treasure trove of valuable info. Who can be sure that even disposable web based chat (Line/TinyChat) are really secure, disposed of and not saved somewhere. IMO the potential for bad outweighs whatever "good" comes from them.


Ya know, I've often wondered about Guardzilla and other similar cams being hacked live.

I'd like to put one in a grow room but I have a bad feeling about it so fuck it. Maybe an old fashion closed circuit, if they even still have those. Everything is a company product with upselling now.

For an extra fee, they offer more storage and other things. I just want a live cam pic, nothing more.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 27, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> ...but I have a bad feeling about it .


and the older we get the more we listen to gut feelings.


----------



## Fubard (May 27, 2018)

We had "Dorpsdag" today, think a celebration of whatever town you're from, and suddenly SWMBO got scared because of the sight of the cunt who sexually abused her when she was a child.

Now I know the face, he's my prey now, and I will take pleasure in ruining his business and then, when the time is right, introduce him to my crowbar and turn him into a paraplegic so he suffers with every breath until he dies.

He's my puppy dog now, I know where he lives, what he does, and that cunt is going to suffer as much as he can whilst still being able to breathe because death is too good for such vermin....


----------



## curious2garden (May 27, 2018)

dstroy said:


> If I had the money I'd build a replica and rip it around the track as much as I could. Cool that you owned one, such a focused car, I bet you miss it.


LOL if he does miss it it won't be for long. @doublejj when does your Tesla arrive? I am looking forward to hearing what you think of it.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 27, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Ya know, I've often wondered about Guardzilla and other similar cams being hacked live.
> 
> I'd like to put one in a grow room but I have a bad feeling about it so fuck it. Maybe an old fashion closed circuit, if they even still have those. Everything is a company product with upselling now.
> 
> For an extra fee, they offer more storage and other things. I just want a live cam pic, nothing more.


If you have, or can get an old video camera, hook it up to a spare TV and voila


----------



## curious2garden (May 27, 2018)

ANC said:


> Finally got around to cutting and dipping some clones for the hydro trial.
> Going to light a fire for a braai now.


My clones are about 6 days old now, still waiting for roots. We heated up hurrah so roots will shoot slowly now.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 27, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> and the older we get the more we listen to gut feelings.


Likely the reason we lived to retirement age


----------



## curious2garden (May 27, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Likely the reason we lived to retirement age


Paranoia correlates with longer life LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (May 27, 2018)

Fubard said:


> We had "Dorpsdag" today, think a celebration of whatever town you're from, and suddenly SWMBO got scared because of the sight of the cunt who sexually abused her when she was a child.
> 
> Now I know the face, he's my prey now, and I will take pleasure in ruining his business and then, when the time is right, introduce him to my crowbar and turn him into a paraplegic so he suffers with every breath until he dies.
> 
> He's my puppy dog now, I know where he lives, what he does, and that cunt is going to suffer as much as he can whilst still being able to breathe because death is too good for such vermin....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 27, 2018)

retribution should be swift, severe, and silent


----------



## curious2garden (May 27, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


>


----------



## ANC (May 27, 2018)

I chuck my clones in a clear tote with some moist coco with a bit of fertilizer in, I hit that with a bit of Trichoderma and that puts out a bit of heat under the clones.

If you are growing in coco you can just stick the clones straight into the coco bed, or if you use rockwool, you can just put them on top, giving the roots place to go.

Wait till you see my hydro setup, doing things a bit differently.


----------



## doublejj (May 27, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL if he does miss it it won't be for long. @doublejj when does your Tesla arrive? I am looking forward to hearing what you think of it.


it will be a little while. Tesla hasn't started making the 4 wheel drive, high performance package Model3 yet, they start late this year.....i may wait a little while anyway


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 27, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Paranoia correlates with longer life LOL


 Then I'm living till I'm 120


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 27, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> retribution should be swift, severe, and silent


except on TV you can skip the silent


----------



## jerryb73 (May 27, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Paranoia correlates with longer life LOL


I’m doomed..


----------



## Fubard (May 27, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> retribution should be swift, severe, and silent


You forgot "permanent"

A crowbar or one of my blades in the right place will do that, and since he's never met me he won't know who hit him.

First is the time without her when I can say VERY loudly that he's a paedo, when he's trying to tout for business, then it's a time of my choosing to point out he's a subhuman.

I've waited 8 years for her to identify him, and now timing is on my side because he knows he got away with it thanks to the laws here. And when the law won't punish, "natural law" comes to the fore. He's mine, at a time of my choosing. And I have an abundance of patience when necessary, and then all it needs is the right moment and 2 minutes of frenzy

Honestly, I'm a decent bloke, I'll generally help anyone if I can. But some people, well, they deserve to be crippled more than I am and I only need that small burst of energy because no matter how much it hurts me, he'll suffer more.


On the bright side I got some wonderful artisanal beer today so it wasn't a total loss


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 27, 2018)

Fubard said:


> You forgot "permanent"
> 
> A crowbar or one of my blades in the right place will do that, and since he's never met me he won't know who hit him.
> 
> ...


i understand the sentiment, but if you keep talking about it, you're leaving a trail.....don't do that.......


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 27, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> If you have, or can get an old video camera, hook it up to a spare TV and voila


Get a cheap USB camera and use it on a cheap small flat screen.


----------



## Fubard (May 27, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i understand the sentiment, but if you keep talking about it, you're leaving a trail.....don't do that.......


They would have to find details after it takes me 2 minutes to wipe this tablet to factory settings with an email and user name used solely for here.

There's a bigger risk from reminding him of the child he abused, and that's something he would have to admit to doing, which wouldn't lend him much sympathy. 

I'm in Belgium, remember, plod will "struggle to investigate such cases" provided the perp lives. Even if he dies he would be a lower priority...


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 27, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Eating wild black berries.... probably a gallon so far. And I'll be picking briers out of my hands tonight. Umm hurts so good.


If you poop in the woods, more blackberries will grow.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 27, 2018)

Briskets have been wrapped for a few hours, pork spare ribs have been on for about 2 hours

Almost time to wrap the ribs.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 27, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Briskets have been wrapped for a few hours, pork spare ribs have been on for about 2 hours
> View attachment 4142360
> Almost time to wrap the ribs.


Jesus, you're killing me ovah heah


----------



## Beachwalker (May 27, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Briskets have been wrapped for a few hours, pork spare ribs have been on for about 2 hours
> View attachment 4142360
> Almost time to wrap the ribs.


.. that's what I've been waiting to see! That's a whole lotta good right there!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> If you poop in the woods, more blackberries will grow.


seems to work for the bears


----------



## Bareback (May 27, 2018)

I have a hella hangover today, I've taken several naps but my head is still hurting.


----------



## jacksmuff (May 27, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Briskets have been wrapped for a few hours, pork spare ribs have been on for about 2 hours
> View attachment 4142360
> Almost time to wrap the ribs.


Any dicks on there? Something tells me your more a raw dog kind of man.


----------



## Fubard (May 27, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I have a hella hangover today, I've taken several naps but my head is still hurting.


I may feel sympathy in that way tomorrow, especially as SWMBO wants to go shopping for clothes and that means the pain in the wallet is added...


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 27, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Any dicks on there? Something tells me your more a raw dog kind of man.


Lmao


I don’t even have a come back for that one.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 28, 2018)

No long weekend for us. 3 straight days of playing catchup and slinging mulch. Heat was stupid all weekend. Couple shots and a jay and I'm done for. Let me see the bbq pics since i didn't get to.


----------



## jacksmuff (May 28, 2018)

Sat through 3 hours of paw patrol live today. Then went to the aquarium. Good family day but will never do paw patrol again. They just about beg the kids to buy all the shitty toys. Guess who has them all.


----------



## 420God (May 28, 2018)

Good day, family all came over for some redneck fun. Riding, grilling and blowing shit up. 

 
We were using the drone to check our targets. 
 
This use to be a microwave.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 28, 2018)

420God said:


> Good day, family all came over for some redneck fun. Riding, grilling and blowing shit up.
> 
> View attachment 4142711
> We were using the drone to check our targets.
> ...


Fuck. Yes.


----------



## jacksmuff (May 28, 2018)

Anyone in maine or NH want to meet up for some disc golf tomorrow?


----------



## Indagrow (May 28, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Briskets have been wrapped for a few hours, pork spare ribs have been on for about 2 hours
> View attachment 4142360
> Almost time to wrap the ribs.


Got some milk steak with a jelly bean overs hurr


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 28, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Anyone in maine or NH want to meet up for some disc golf tomorrow?


My dog won't give it up


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 28, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Anyone in maine or NH want to meet up for some disc golf tomorrow?


i'd love to, but too far away. there's one course here, and it SUCKS..it's spread out so far i get tired halfway through, it's almost 2 damn miles...i'm old and high, i just wanna wonder around throwing my #2 driver..

 
that's a damn half mile track


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 28, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Got some milk steak with a jelly bean overs hurrView attachment 4142735


you gotta go to the waitresses wedding tomorrow?


----------



## jacksmuff (May 28, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> My dog won't give it upView attachment 4142750


so it's a yes I'll bring the treats.


----------



## Bareback (May 28, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Sat through 3 hours of paw patrol live today. Then went to the aquarium. Good family day but will never do paw patrol again. They just about beg the kids to buy all the shitty toys. Guess who has them all.


You could make your own show about lobsters and call it claw patrol. 



My grandson turns three on the 1st and I'm going to visit for four days, the last time I was there . I said hey me and the kids are going for a walk and my son said it's too late how about some cartoons. So I asked the grandkids if they had seen South Park and my son y'all put your coats on its cool outside.


----------



## Bareback (May 28, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> No long weekend for us. 3 straight days of playing catchup and slinging mulch. Heat was stupid all weekend. Couple shots and a jay and I'm done for. Let me see the bbq pics since i didn't get to.


Will ribeye do.


----------



## jacksmuff (May 28, 2018)

Bareback said:


> You could make your own show about lobsters and call it claw patrol.
> 
> 
> 
> My grandson turns three on the 1st and I'm going to visit for four days, the last time I was there . I said hey me and the kids are going for a walk and my son said it's too late how about some cartoons. So I asked the grandkids if they had seen South Park and my son y'all put your coats on its cool outside.


claw patrol? You sir are a genius. who here can animate? Lets get this shit rolling.


----------



## Bareback (May 28, 2018)

420God said:


> Good day, family all came over for some redneck fun. Riding, grilling and blowing shit up.
> 
> View attachment 4142711
> We were using the drone to check our targets.
> ...


Drones + blowing shit up = high tech redneck..... JS


I went riding for a little while today too.....in the rain.....in the mud..... but I was still hungover from Saturday so I didn't stay long.


----------



## Bareback (May 28, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> claw patrol? You sir are a genius. who here can animate? Lets get this shit rolling.


Hopefully Bob will be back in a week or so. He's the master.... 

Maybe throw in a couple of clams and a cod or two for sidekicks and you have yourself a show.


----------



## 420God (May 28, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Drones + blowing shit up = high tech redneck..... JS
> 
> 
> I went riding for a little while today too.....in the rain.....in the mud..... but I was still hungover from Saturday so I didn't stay long.


I have video of the microwave explosion but it's kinda complicated to edit from the cloud right now in my current state of mind.


----------



## Bareback (May 28, 2018)

420God said:


> I have video of the microwave explosion but it's kinda complicated to edit from the cloud right now in my current state of mind.


Ohh I would love to see that.


----------



## jacksmuff (May 28, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Hopefully Bob will be back in a week or so. He's the master....
> 
> Maybe throw in a couple of clams and a cod or two for sidekicks and you have yourself a show.


 I'll toss in as many virgins as you can eat


----------



## 420God (May 28, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Ohh I would love to see that.


Sorry no sound.


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 29, 2018)

420God said:


> Sorry no sound.


Wow that drone takes great video. I can't wait to get this elbow fixed, I am missing out, we definitely would have had the RZR out this weekend but the arm just can't handle the bouncing yet. Why can't I harm myself in the winter when there is less fun things to do?


----------



## ANC (May 29, 2018)

my odometer turned over a digit.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 29, 2018)

Fucking around for 2 day's with a non working light. First thought it was a bad ballast, then a bad timer, but now I'm petty sure I got a bulb that randomly doesn't light . Wont light at all in the hood in my tent but i got it to fire in a spare hood with the same ballast. My spare bulb lights fine in both hoods, same ballast. It's starting to annoy me.

It's the busy week in my perpetual cycle. Turned and mixed too much soil. Potted up too many clones. Transplanted the next round into their final pots, going into flower Saturday. Fed the girls in mid cycle and started harvesting the girls that are done. I actually spent the last few nights pre trimming, so hopefully that goes better. Cutting down multiple bigger, bushy, plants and trying to trim it all in one night is a fucking PITA.

I went a little crazy cloning last time, I always think I'll lose more than I actually do and cut extras, then I don't lose any. If I cut just what I needed I'd probably lose them all. Murphy's Law, right? Trying smaller pots in flower this round, I've never had roots through to the bottom of the buckets I'm using, no matter the size of the plants, so I don't see the point in having the extra soil. I think it may have actually been detrimental because it stayed wet too long.

Right now I'm trying to get motivated to shower and go food shopping, but this bowl isn't helping.


----------



## ANC (May 29, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I always think I'll lose more than I actually do and cut extras


This allows you to be a little more selective of the best plants.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 29, 2018)

ANC said:


> my odometer turned over a digit.


My '80 Fiesta's odometer has turned over 4 times


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 29, 2018)

surprised the odometer is still working


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 29, 2018)

I forgot to get basil.
 
Got another 40-45 gallons over the weekend, good shape for awhile.

 
Midnight toad, always hanging around for ants.


----------



## Fubard (May 29, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> surprised the odometer is still working


It's an 80's Ford, I'm surprised it's not disappeared thanks to the tinworm infestation they came with as standard.

Every one I had came with the "Sports Weight Reduction Package" anyway


----------



## ANC (May 29, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> My '80 Fiesta's odometer has turned over 4 times
> 
> View attachment 4142991
> View attachment 4142992


talking about my own meter not the car's


----------



## curious2garden (May 29, 2018)

ANC said:


> my odometer turned over a digit.





ANC said:


> talking about my own meter not the car's


Happy Birthday, hope you get a lube and an oil change


----------



## jerryb73 (May 29, 2018)

ANC said:


> talking about my own meter not the car's


Happy birthday buddy, hope you get that lube job..


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 29, 2018)

Fubard said:


> It's an 80's Ford, I'm surprised it's not disappeared thanks to the tinworm infestation they came with as standard.
> 
> Every one I had came with the "Sports Weight Reduction Package" anyway


It's a German Ford


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 29, 2018)

ANC said:


> talking about my own meter not the car's


Oh, well in that case Happy Birthday


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 29, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> surprised the odometer is still working


I have a NOS 120mph speedometer if it ever quits


----------



## Fubard (May 29, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> It's a German Ford


Made no difference, all were assembled in the same Spanish factory with bits from the UK and France.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 29, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Made no difference, all were assembled in the same Spanish factory with bits from the UK and France.


US-spec Fiestas were built in Cologne


----------



## Fubard (May 29, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> US-spec Fiestas were built in Cologne


Didn't realise that, but the tinworm problem was the same.


----------



## Fubard (May 29, 2018)

Meanwhile, patience is not my forte, White Haze Auto at day 39 and I know I have another month to wait....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 29, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I have a NOS 120mph speedometer if it ever quits


so what will you do with the last 70 mph that will never get used? i'm guessing you have to be going down hill with a wind behind you to hit 50 in it.


----------



## ANC (May 29, 2018)

I have a pile of odometers for my beetle. I think it only runs 4 or 5 digits.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 29, 2018)

Happy Birthday @ANC !!


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 29, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so what will you do with the last 70 mph that will never get used? i'm guessing you have to be going down hill with a wind behind you to hit 50 in it.


Top speed was rated at 98mph 

I've maxed-out the 85mph speedo on level ground a few times, but my motor isn't stock

Stock redline is 6,100rpm, which is pretty good for an archaic all cast-iron OHV pushrod motor


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 29, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Didn't realise that, but the tinworm problem was the same.


My '80 is rust-free, but my two '78 parts cars both have rust around the bottom edge of the rear glass seal.


----------



## Bareback (May 29, 2018)

Happy birthday to our South African bro. 

ANC


----------



## Bareback (May 29, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> My '80 is rust-free, but my two '78 parts cars both have rust around the bottom edge of the rear glass seal.


I used to have a friend in the early '80s his wife had one . One day his truck broke down and he takes her car over, he is over six foot tall and over four hundred pounds of redneck. 

Here's the funny part, he didn't fit in the car, after blowing the motor in his truck and not being able to get in the car. This dude flips out and rips out the front seat with his bear hands and sits in the back to drive. His elbows stuck out the windows on both sides of the car, it was a site to behold. That MF got on meth and the last time I seen him he might have wade 150# , a fucking bean pole and looked like death.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 29, 2018)

Late night snack
  
1/4 pounders, with a full house in fresh lettuce.

 
I'd raise with that hand.
.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 30, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4143018
> I forgot to get basil.
> View attachment 4143023
> Got another 40-45 gallons over the weekend, good shape for awhile.
> ...


I like the reflection in your heart.


----------



## curious2garden (May 30, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> I like the reflection in your heart.


I thought the same thing


----------



## ANC (May 30, 2018)

That BBQ looks lekker. Threw some aged steaks on the coals last nigt.
Tonight we are eating Malay curry rotis.


----------



## farmerfischer (May 30, 2018)

I was outside in the yard working earlier today while it was some what cloudy.. I go and let the chickens out to range around.. they go to their usual spot of leaves at the edge of the yard and start kicking the leaves and twigs around,, all of a sudden i see something get kicked and flung out into the middle of the yard.. its a baby red squirrel,,maybe 6-8 weeks old.. poor guy was covered I fleas and fly eggs.(I washed him/her off). leaves me to believe mamma is gone because it wouldn't be covered in insects if mamma was in the picture... I've looked everywhere for a nest in the trees or one that fell to the ground but haven't found anything.. I'll be watching for more babies.. now I have to go buy some Pedialyte because I'm sure the little guy/girl is dehydrated... 
I've been reading everything thing I can find on care for baby orphan squirrels.. In order for it to be properly cared for he's going to need a companion(other baby squirrels ) in order to develop proper squirrel edict so his chances of survival in the wild are increased... Knowing this I'm probably going to have to get ahold of the department of natural resources(DNR) or a rescue center for orphan animals..


----------



## Fubard (May 30, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Top speed was rated at 98mph
> 
> I've maxed-out the 85mph speedo on level ground a few times, but my motor isn't stock
> 
> Stock redline is 6,100rpm, which is pretty good for an archaic all cast-iron OHV pushrod motor


Just think what she would have done had she not been detuned for the US market, that was the 1.6l Crossflow in the US version, iirc, and the 1.3l EU version had more grunt because we didn't have California emissions laws, or something like that.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 31, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Just think what she would have done had she not been detuned for the US market, that was the 1.6l Crossflow in the US version, iirc, and the 1.3l EU version had more grunt because we didn't have California emissions laws, or something like that.


The 1.3L didn't have more "grunt", it had higher compression and a different cam profile which gave it more top-end power. The 1.6L US motors actually had more low-end torque.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Fubard (May 31, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> The 1.3L didn't have more "grunt", it had higher compression and a different cam profile which gave it more top-end power. The 1.6L US motors actually had more low-end torque.


And the EU version of the same 1.6 crossflow also had more power, the California laws neutered so many cars. IIRC the octane levels of gas differ on each side of the Pond as well, and, of course, it's only been VERY recently that this little country has mandated 10% Ethanol in what is our "regular" E95 gasoline.

You could tune the hell out of these old Kents though, built like tanks they were.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 31, 2018)

i can't believe there are ford fiesta fanatics.....when you could have a bad ass gremlin


----------



## ANC (May 31, 2018)

Don't think I've ever seen one of those.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 31, 2018)

ANC said:


> Don't think I've ever seen one of those.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMC_Gremlin


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 31, 2018)

ANC said:


> Don't think I've ever seen one of those.


think Yugo made by AMC....


----------



## Grandpapy (May 31, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i can't believe there are ford fiesta fanatics.....when you could have a bad ass gremlin
> 
> View attachment 4144078 View attachment 4144079 View attachment 4144080


Don"t forget the competition.
Chevy Vega, I had the Pontiac Aster, gutless but would handle like a dream and with 100 lbs. of sand in the back would go thru snow like no ones business.


----------



## ANC (May 31, 2018)

We had the 5 liter V8 Ford Capri Perana


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 31, 2018)

ANC said:


> We had the 5 liter V8 Ford Capri Perana


looks like a tricked out Vega


----------



## curious2garden (May 31, 2018)

ANC said:


> We had the 5 liter V8 Ford Capri Perana











Roger A. Shrubber said:


> looks like a tricked out Vega


Not to me, it always looked like a Datsun 240Z congener.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 31, 2018)

kind of, but the door placement is off on both

whats on the dash of that thing? is it a taxi when he isn't at car shows?


----------



## lokie (May 31, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i can't believe there are ford fiesta fanatics.....when you could have a bad ass gremlin
> 
> View attachment 4144078 View attachment 4144079 View attachment 4144080


I never owned a bad ass gremlin. 
Butt I did get some ass in a gremlin. 
That counts for something.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 31, 2018)

lokie said:


> I never owned a bad ass gremlin.
> Butt I did get some ass in a gremlin.
> That counts for something.


know its not a gremlin...you don't wanna see what pops up when you type in "sex in a gremlin"......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 31, 2018)

Just because i think Inda would like it


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 31, 2018)

I bought a bug zapper, an outdoor 12-3 (I like overkill) extension cord, and a shepherd's poll.

Can't wait till sundown. The little yellow thing is a skeeter lure.


Zap, fall, fertilize the lilies.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 31, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I bought a bug zapper, an outdoor 12-3 (I like overkill) extension cord, and a shepherd's poll.
> 
> Can't wait till sundown. The little yellow thing is a skeeter lure.
> 
> ...


redneck fireworks


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> redneck fireworks


ya beat me to it darnit....


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I bought a bug zapper, an outdoor 12-3 (I like overkill) extension cord, and a shepherd's poll.
> 
> Can't wait till sundown. The little yellow thing is a skeeter lure.
> 
> ...


just need a six pack and some chairs.......

let the buzzing begin...


----------



## Singlemalt (May 31, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I bought a bug zapper, an outdoor 12-3 (I like overkill) extension cord, and a shepherd's poll.
> 
> Can't wait till sundown. The little yellow thing is a skeeter lure.
> 
> ...


Your toad will love it. I had one a few years back, after a couple weeks the toads would start gathering around 6 pm (before dark) underneath it and just hang, chat and bullshit with each other. The zapper came on at 7pm and it would get quiet, the boys went to work. In the morning they all checked out, no carcasses at all. I had me some fat toads hanging about


----------



## tyler.durden (May 31, 2018)

Our underpasses are well lit with fluorescent lights, which naturally attracts many flying insects. The lights of the underpasses near our lakefront are teaming with activity; hoards of fat flying insects are crashing into the massive webs of the fattest, laziest spiders you've ever seen. Some are as big as my hand from the constant food supply and hot weather. Like prehistoric. I really appreciate what they do, (can you imagine how many insects would be around if it weren't for our spider friends?), but if one ever fell on me while walking under I'd scream like a woman and shit myself to death...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2018)

these rider on the Isle on Man are nutz, this POV is wild......200mph on a bike....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 31, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> and a shepherd's poll.


what did you ask the shepherds?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 31, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> these rider on the Isle on Man are nutz, this POV is wild......200mph on a bike....


I can't even watch that anymore.
200 mph past rock walls & barbed wire fences protected by leathers & a brain bucket.




FFFFUUUUUCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKK dat.


----------



## 420God (May 31, 2018)

Put tracks back on the skidsteer so I can clean up the cow yard.



While I was unloading some building materials today I noticed dust on my new metal. We just had heavy rain last night so it should have been perfectly clean. The dust had a sparkle to it so I checked under a microscope and it looks like little glass shards. Can volcanic ash reach WI from Hawaii? We did just have some freak weather from the south.


----------



## jacksmuff (May 31, 2018)

420God said:


> Put tracks back on the skidsteer so I can clean up the cow yard.
> 
> View attachment 4144328
> 
> While I was unloading some building materials today I noticed dust on my new metal. We just had heavy rain last night so it should have been perfectly clean. The dust had a sparkle to it so I checked under a microscope and it looks like little glass shards. Can volcanic ash reach WI from Hawaii? We did just have some freak weather from the south.


it's just meth dust


----------



## curious2garden (May 31, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I bought a bug zapper, an outdoor 12-3 (I like overkill) extension cord, and a shepherd's poll.
> 
> Can't wait till sundown. The little yellow thing is a skeeter lure.
> 
> ...


No such thing as overkill


----------



## Singlemalt (May 31, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> No such thing as overkill


----------



## lahadaextranjera (May 31, 2018)

Hey y'all! How's it hanging? I've been busy with my little oven.

Need to get back on here. Missed you all too much! 

Would love to bake for you !


----------



## curious2garden (May 31, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


>






One please, sir


----------



## curious2garden (May 31, 2018)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 4144403
> 
> Hey y'all! How's it hanging? I've been busy with my little oven.
> 
> ...


Good to see you girl


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 31, 2018)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 4144403
> 
> Hey y'all! How's it hanging? I've been busy with my little oven.
> 
> ...



Uhmmmm, what's in your little oven?
Lol


----------



## Singlemalt (May 31, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Uhmmmm, what's in your little oven?
> Lol


Sigh, not me.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 31, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Sigh, not me.


LOFL


----------



## SSGrower (May 31, 2018)

420God said:


> Put tracks back on the skidsteer so I can clean up the cow yard.
> 
> View attachment 4144328
> 
> While I was unloading some building materials today I noticed dust on my new metal. We just had heavy rain last night so it should have been perfectly clean. The dust had a sparkle to it so I checked under a microscope and it looks like little glass shards. Can volcanic ash reach WI from Hawaii? We did just have some freak weather from the south.


Looks like pollen, pine trees are just starting to blow here.


----------



## ebgood (May 31, 2018)

Got thru to my son today. Now we have an actual understanding.

+1000 Life


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 1, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Your toad will love it. I had one a few years back, after a couple weeks the toads would start gathering around 6 pm (before dark) underneath it and just hang, chat and bullshit with each other. The zapper came on at 7pm and it would get quiet, the boys went to work. In the morning they all checked out, no carcasses at all. I had me some fat toads hanging about


 
I no sooner turned it on to test it...


----------



## Fubard (Jun 1, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Your toad will love it. I had one a few years back, after a couple weeks the toads would start gathering around 6 pm (before dark) underneath it and just hang, chat and bullshit with each other. The zapper came on at 7pm and it would get quiet, the boys went to work. In the morning they all checked out, no carcasses at all. I had me some fat toads hanging about


We had the usual summer fly problem one year in London, so out came the fly paper, hung in strategic locations.

Wasn't long before there was a very healthy spider nearby who figured out this was a handy supply of food, and once the fly stopped struggling would swing over to what must have been the equivalent of a KFC to a spider for the fresh food without the effort of building a BFO web...


----------



## Fubard (Jun 1, 2018)

420God said:


> The dust had a sparkle to it so I checked under a microscope and it looks like little glass shards. Can volcanic ash reach WI from Hawaii? We did just have some freak weather from the south.


Really fine sand particles carried up from somewhere? We get it every year, a warm wind blows up from the Sahara and no matter how far away from the coast you are in Belgium everything still gets a fine layer of sand.

And, yes, if vocanic ash particles are fine enough and go high enough they can go around the world, I don't think there was anywhere that, for example, particles from Fukushima were not found.


----------



## 420God (Jun 1, 2018)

Stuck in construction and this is what I see.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 1, 2018)

420God said:


> Stuck in a construction and this is what I see.
> 
> View attachment 4144572


well that's a nice confidence booster for the day...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 1, 2018)

420God said:


> Stuck in a construction and this is what I see.
> 
> View attachment 4144572


i like it, as George Carlin said 
" Maybe I don't feel like having a nice day. Maybe, just maybe, I've had 63 nice days in a row. And, by God, I'm ready for a crappy day. Let someone wish me a crappy day. I never hear that. "Have a crappy day!" That's no problem at all. All you have to do is get up some mornings. There's no planning involved"


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 1, 2018)

So last night around 1AM, I sprayed the driveway walIs for ants. I have a fresh bottle of liquid Sevin and a couple old bottles of Dursban, now off the market because it was abused and mixed too strong. So I tried it.

So I have no driveway ants today.



Looks pretty clean.


except for these tiny blood mites or whatever their real name is (magnified, a speck to the eye).
You'd think it would have killed them.

I wonder how those 20 year old chemicals held up in that stuff.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 1, 2018)

*clears throat*

Today I figured out exactly what it takes to give me the worst smelling farts.

3 22oz miller lites drop in some green olives as a nice reward to yourself for finishing each beer. 

Drive down the street to Rudys bbq pick up 1/2lb of baby back ribs 1/2 of pork ribs and 1 pint of potato salad.

Drive home Drown all ribs in Spicy bbq sauce and consume all ribs while standing over the counter, and the dog watches, also consume potato salad. 

take off clothes, and prepare to settle in, and watch a bootlegged version of infity wars. 

Answer text from the girl you texted while drinking the beers to come to the place where you were drinking beer and forgot about it, with "let me put on some clothes and Ill be right there"

Go back to said place drink 4 more 22oz Miller Lites.

Sex.

Let that shit marinate over night.

Drink some coffee.

Fart! 

Leave your own office at work because it smells so bad and go hang out in somebody elses for a while.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 1, 2018)

ChingOwn said:


> *clears throat*
> 
> Today I figured out exactly what it takes to give me the worst smelling farts.
> 
> ...


Sex does it every time.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 1, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Sex does it every time.


if sex leads to farts, make sure you're face to face......

i personally think the green olives are to blame


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 1, 2018)

The sex was to agitate everything in the belly. It is similar to mixing chocolate by waterfall, gets it just right.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 1, 2018)

Nah, it's the reason for fasting on fridays and no use in the Muslim religion.

Pork farts are the worst.

edit: smoking too much of an early harvestI just might just pull it early from now on.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jun 1, 2018)

Build the top frame for my scrog table, and had a chat with my pharmacist. Turns out he can order me some 99% alcohol on Monday.
Didn't even ask what it was for... The benefit of being kinda sickly is people never expect anything...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 1, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I bought a bug zapper, an outdoor 12-3 (I like overkill) extension cord, and a shepherd's poll.
> 
> Can't wait till sundown. The little yellow thing is a skeeter lure.
> 
> ...


Lol. I like sitting outside at night watching the bug zapper. We have an old one. It will fry squirrels.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 1, 2018)

ChingOwn said:


> *clears throat*
> 
> Today I figured out exactly what it takes to give me the worst smelling farts.
> 
> ...


Add 3 pickled eggs for perfection.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 1, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Add 3 pickled eggs for perfection.


ooh, and at least one pickled bologna


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 1, 2018)

ANC said:


> Build the top frame for my scrog table, and had a chat with my pharmacist. Turns out he can order me some 99% alcohol on Monday.
> Didn't even ask what it was for... The benefit of being kinda sickly is people never expect anything...


tell him it's for the next time you saw off an extremity


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 1, 2018)

Finally got plastic mulch down in both walls.
 
 
Next year I'll put it down first like smart people. I wanted to put green onions between plants while they were small, all the onions are out of the walIs now. Next year I'll just put the onions in containers, like the 4 containers full I have now.

My peppers never looked better after a month <knock on wood> but until I start picking them, I'm not getting excited.

 

I did everything right, according to my cousin with the degree in horticulture.
It's his nute and planting set up.

Sure doesn't take long for weeds to start though, mulch earlier next year.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 1, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Finally got plastic mulch down in both walls.
> View attachment 4144696
> View attachment 4144698
> Next year I'll put it down first like smart people. I wanted to put green onions between plants while they were small, all the onions are out of the walIs now. Next year I'll just put the onions in containers, like the 4 containers full I have now.
> ...


i'm tellin ya with the peppers, when they start to bear fruit, cut the N back by at least half, or you'll get big ass pepper plants with little to no peppers


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 1, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm tellin ya with the peppers, when they start to bear fruit, cut the N back by at least half, or you'll get big ass pepper plants with little to no peppers


I've had this happen. I was so excited, too. Great plant, dozens of flowers, then they quit growing. I think I harvested one medium sized pepper, that summer.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jun 1, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I've had this happen. I was so excited, too. Great plant, dozens of flowers, then they quit growing. I think I harvested one medium sized pepper, that summer.


peppers are the most simple plants to grow they need nothing. Why you on a weed site if peppers are hard for you?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 1, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> peppers are the most simple plants to grow they need nothing. Why you on a weed site if peppers are hard for you?


Thanks. Great advice.


----------



## thump easy (Jun 1, 2018)

Have you smoked oboma have you??? Lolz


----------



## Fubard (Jun 2, 2018)

ChingOwn said:


> *clears throat*
> 
> Today I figured out exactly what it takes to give me the worst smelling farts.
> 
> ...


There's some proper English beer that needs one pint to make you look like an amateur, the first time I found this out was when working at a <classified> building in the UK which was a "condition clean" regarding dust, extraction, and so on, the positive pressure differential was noticeable. I was in an open space with some colleagues when I found out that said beer was certainly fermenting inside me and, despite the super airco/extraction system there was still a sphere approximately 4 feet across which was uninhabitable for over an hour. I swear you could see claw marks in the walls.

The second episode, well, I wasn't so lucky. The ale house had run out of my usual beer so I tried a different one, which had similar results I think you can predict. Which is not something you wish to suffer from when working on construction of the UK nuclear submarine fleet as you are always in a rather confined space. You know it's bad when youe own stomach turns with the stench of your own farts, I think that says it all. 

Some good Belgian dark beers too, the effects can be stupendous, the sort where you let out a little squeak as you get off the metro and then watch people claw at the windows trying to escape from what you thought was just an innocent little bubble.

So forget your girly "lite" beer, that's over 7 pints you needed, I reckon 2 11oz bottles of Brugse Zot would take someone with an obviously sensitive digestive system up to a level you never thought you could achieve without it running down the back of your leg...


----------



## ANC (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Kushash (Jun 2, 2018)

Puppy sitting this weekend.
Dalmatian Lab mix.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 2, 2018)

ANC said:


>


don't do that to your kid....that looks like a manual on how to equip clowns to commit robberies


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 2, 2018)

Trying to refinance the house. Quicken loans, holy shit, they're quick. We have an appraiser coming out Monday... the honey do list, it's getting short real quick. Heading to the dump soon. Painting, mending, cleaning... yup, all of it.
SH420


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jun 2, 2018)

I haven't accomplished a damn thing all week  Hopefully the second week of recovery will have me doing a bit more, I expect to try working half days from home starting Monday at least I won't feel like such a lump on a log doing at least that.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 2, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm tellin ya with the peppers, when they start to bear fruit, cut the N back by at least half, or you'll get big ass pepper plants with little to no peppers


I've never had that problem. I use garden tone and various manures and compost on my garden. Plenty of N. I get bell peppers as big as soft balls. 

I'll take pics this year.


jacksmuff said:


> peppers are the most simple plants to grow they need nothing. Why you on a weed site if peppers are hard for you?


It must be by region or type of soil. Peppers are the easiest thing I grow.


----------



## ANC (Jun 2, 2018)

Gave the girls in the veg room one more good drench with the garlic concoction and moved them into the flower room.
Will finish the scrog table tomorrow, had other fish to fry.
Also installed a gutter to move water from my roof to the pool.

Now I have some kebabs on the coals.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 2, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Finally got plastic mulch down in both walls.
> View attachment 4144696
> View attachment 4144698
> Next year I'll put it down first like smart people. I wanted to put green onions between plants while they were small, all the onions are out of the walIs now. Next year I'll just put the onions in containers, like the 4 containers full I have now.
> ...


Nice! Looking good.





I'm getting back into bees. 

Went to go pick up the bees this morning and had to drive 3 hours to get them. They are in a special box that's supposed to be sealed until you open a tab. Then you let them be over night then transfer to permant hive.

So the guy is like yea you can put the bees in the vehicle and they won't get out.

Bullshit! Like thirty got out and ate me up going down the road. 

It was like the scene off "Tommy Boy." 
I pull over at a gas station and bees are everywhere and people screaming. I grab the box and put it in the tool box real quick.

Got stung about 20+ times and thought I was going into anaphlactic shock. My heart was pounding and everything. Kind of scary.

Surprised me. I'm a bee charmer. I've been out around them and they are calm now.


----------



## ANC (Jun 2, 2018)

I was in 2nd grade and we had a concert at school.
I was a dwarf, whole costume with pointy shoes and hat, the works...
Day before the concert a bee stung me on the ear and it swole up.
I remember crying because it only stung one ear and I had only one dwarf ear.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 2, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Nice! Looking good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im going to have to watch that and Black Sheep now while I trim.


----------



## dstroy (Jun 2, 2018)

I love my vacuum sealer, use that kitchen appliance the most next to the stovetop, even more than the microwave. Meat was on sale so we stocked up for the month on ground beef. We've saved so much buying in bulk on sale and freezing.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 2, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Nice! Looking good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 2, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Nice! Looking good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome... I'm really thinking about doing the same thing..


----------



## Novabudd (Jun 2, 2018)

I just took 5 dozen Gaspereau out of the smokehouse. Well, less the six that went really good with a cold Keiths .
Striper fishing tomorrow. Whata life


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 2, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Nice! Looking good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't mean to laugh but, LOL if it was me I'd bee freaking out!


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 2, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Nice! Looking good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol just remembered this one time late spring I had a horse shoe pit set up under some sugar maples.. one of them I had recently cut down.. any how my neighbors had honeybees and they were all over the sap leaking from the stump of the tree.. we were all playing shoes and I would grab a bee by its wings and stab the guy next to me.. lol.. I'm an asshole,, what can I say..


----------



## 420God (Jun 2, 2018)

Finally got around to planting and fencing off the garden, just in time for the rain too.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 2, 2018)

neosapien said:


>


Yea. It was a scene.


farmerfischer said:


> Lol just remembered this one time late spring I had a horse shoe pit set up under some sugar maples.. one of them I had recently cut down.. any how my neighbors had honeybees and they were all over the sap leaking from the stump of the tree.. we were all playing shoes and I would grab a bee by its wings and stab the guy next to me.. lol.. I'm an asshole,, what can I say..


Lol. That's funny but I might have to punch someone in the face for intentionally stinging me with a bee.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 2, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> I don't mean to laugh but, LOL if it was me I'd bee freaking out!


It was scary for a few seconds while driving at highway speeds when it happened. It's a wonder I didn't wreck.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 2, 2018)

420God said:


> Finally got around to planting and fencing off the garden, just in time for the rain too.
> 
> View attachment 4145220


Beautiful! Very nice ! Good luck this season!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 2, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Beautiful! Very nice ! Good luck this season!


hows the new life going?


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 2, 2018)

420God said:


> Finally got around to planting and fencing off the garden, just in time for the rain too.
> 
> View attachment 4145220


You’re a fucking boss, dude. You never cease to impress me...

Just tell me, do you miss your human hands? I mean, I guess trading for the robot devils hands seems to be working out...

Futurama, anyone?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 2, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Nice! Looking good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can relate, I fought like 6 flies at the same time once. 


Metasynth said:


> You’re a fucking boss, dude. You never cease to impress me...
> 
> Just tell me, do you miss your human hands? I mean, I guess trading for the robot devils hands seems to be working out...
> 
> Futurama, anyone?


Did you put 20s on the whip yet?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 2, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> hows the new life going?


I absolutely love L. a.! My new job is so challenging right now. Not sure how long I will last there, but trying my best. Hiking Los Angeles is awesome. Should have moved here years ago!! The weather is amazing!!! Thank you.and there is soooo much to see and do. I don’t think I will ever leave.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 2, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I absolutely love L. a.! My new job is so challenging right now. Not sure how long I will last there, but trying my best. Hiking Los Angeles is awesome. Should have moved here years ago!! The weather is amazing!!! Thank you.and there is soooo much to see and do. I don’t think I will ever leave.


Yeah, just...you know...sorry about the people here.

Also...LA? The valley? Santa Monica? Hollyweird? Downtown? Where exactly? 

Some dank hiking in Topanga canyon and Malibu.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 2, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, just...you know...sorry about the people here.
> 
> Also...LA? The valley? Santa Monica? Hollyweird? Downtown? Where exactly?
> 
> Some dank hiking in Topanga canyon and Malibu.


So far I like the people here! They are much nicer then Oregonians. I live in Glendale and it’s really nice! I have started learning to speak Armenian and hiked The Verdugo s, Griffith Park, Mugu point and headed back to the Santa Monica coastals tomorrow!! Got a terrific hiking book for day hiking Los Angeles. The architecture here is so cool and this place is so trippy.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 2, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> So far I like the people here! They are much nicer then Oregonians. I live in Glendale and it’s really nice! I have started learning to speak Armenian and hiked The Verdugo s, Griffith Park, Mugu point and headed back to the Santa Monica coastals tomorrow!! Got a terrific hiking book for day hiking Los Angeles. The architecture here is so cool and this place is so trippy.


Sounds like you're having fun. Watch out for the snakes ......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 2, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Trying to refinance the house. Quicken loans, holy shit, they're quick. We have an appraiser coming out Monday... the honey do list, it's getting short real quick. Heading to the dump soon. Painting, mending, cleaning... yup, all of it.
> SH420


I gave quicken loans a shot a couple of years ago & their numbers rocked.
They hooked me up with a 2.9% fixed 15 for much less than I was paying for on a 30.
Wish I had done it earlier.


----------



## ANC (Jun 3, 2018)

Woke up, drank coffee and played a shitload of South Park Phone Destroyer


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I absolutely love L. a.! My new job is so challenging right now. Not sure how long I will last there, but trying my best. Hiking Los Angeles is awesome. Should have moved here years ago!! The weather is amazing!!! Thank you.and there is soooo much to see and do. I don’t think I will ever leave.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> So far I like the people here! They are much nicer then Oregonians. I live in Glendale and it’s really nice! I have started learning to speak Armenian and hiked The Verdugo s, Griffith Park, Mugu point and headed back to the Santa Monica coastals tomorrow!! Got a terrific hiking book for day hiking Los Angeles. The architecture here is so cool and this place is so trippy.


My old stomping grounds, born and raised in Burbank. My friends and I owned Griffith Park and the Hollywood hills


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 3, 2018)

Up at 5:30. Watered my outdoor veggies and fruits. Pulled the last couple plants out of the flower tent, ripped off as many fans as i could quickly and threw them in the drying room until I get time to chop em later. Cleaned the tent, caged and pruned the next round and filled the tent back up. Changed the air filters on my veg room, i use a couple larger HVAC filters over my rooms intake. I hadn't changed them in over a year and a half... They were pretty plugged up, I could hear the difference in my fan once I removed them. The lack of airflow was causing me heat issues. Room temp dropped almost 5 degrees within an hour of changing them. Did some dishes then made breakfast - bacon, eggs, sourdough toast, banana, coffee and juice. Now I'm relaxing with a fatty trying to figure out what's next.

What'd you get done so far today? You lazy fuckers.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 3, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Up at 5:30. Watered my outdoor veggies and fruits. Pulled the last couple plants out of the flower tent, ripped off as many fans as i could quickly and threw them in the drying room until I get time to chop em later. Cleaned the tent, caged and pruned the next round and filled the tent back up. Changed the air filters on my veg room, i use a couple larger HVAC filters over my rooms intake. I hadn't changed them in over a year and a half... They were pretty plugged up, I could hear the difference in my fan once I removed them. The lack of airflow was causing me heat issues. Room temp dropped almost 5 degrees within an hour of changing them. Did some dishes then made breakfast - bacon, eggs, sourdough toast, banana, coffee and juice. Now I'm relaxing with a fatty trying to figure out what's next.
> 
> What'd you get done so far today? You lazy fuckers.


A cup of coffee so far.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 3, 2018)

Daddy/daughter day today. Got some errands to run. Gotta go get some tomato cages. And fertilizer. Then probably go get a slurpee and tell her god doesn't exist.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 3, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Up at 5:30. Watered my outdoor veggies and fruits. Pulled the last couple plants out of the flower tent, ripped off as many fans as i could quickly and threw them in the drying room until I get time to chop em later. Cleaned the tent, caged and pruned the next round and filled the tent back up. Changed the air filters on my veg room, i use a couple larger HVAC filters over my rooms intake. I hadn't changed them in over a year and a half... They were pretty plugged up, I could hear the difference in my fan once I removed them. The lack of airflow was causing me heat issues. Room temp dropped almost 5 degrees within an hour of changing them. Did some dishes then made breakfast - bacon, eggs, sourdough toast, banana, coffee and juice. Now I'm relaxing with a fatty trying to figure out what's next.
> 
> What'd you get done so far today? You lazy fuckers.



read your post while eating breakfast


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 3, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Daddy/daughter day today. Got some errands to run. Gotta go get some tomato cages. And fertilizer. Then probably go get a slurpee and tell her god doesn't exist.


don't tell her, she'll figure it out on her own, soon enough, all those childhood figures slowly disappear, the tooth fairy, the easter bunny, santa, god.....


----------



## Novabudd (Jun 3, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Up at 5:30. Watered my outdoor veggies and fruits. Pulled the last couple plants out of the flower tent, ripped off as many fans as i could quickly and threw them in the drying room until I get time to chop em later. Cleaned the tent, caged and pruned the next round and filled the tent back up. Changed the air filters on my veg room, i use a couple larger HVAC filters over my rooms intake. I hadn't changed them in over a year and a half... They were pretty plugged up, I could hear the difference in my fan once I removed them. The lack of airflow was causing me heat issues. Room temp dropped almost 5 degrees within an hour of changing them. Did some dishes then made breakfast - bacon, eggs, sourdough toast, banana, coffee and juice. Now I'm relaxing with a fatty trying to figure out what's next.
> 
> What'd you get done so far today? You lazy fuckers.


Yaaaaaaawn why you wake me up bro ?


----------



## 420God (Jun 3, 2018)

I was gonna dig the holes for my deck today but it never stopped raining so that's not happening. I still have a couple trees to cut down in the yard so maybe I'll take care of those.

"Sunday morning I'm waking up, can't even focus on my coffee cup"


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 3, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Daddy/daughter day today. Got some errands to run. Gotta go get some tomato cages. And fertilizer. Then probably go get a slurpee and tell her god doesn't exist.


We do have a @420God 
SH420


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 3, 2018)

420God said:


> I was gonna dig the holes for my deck today but it never stopped raining so that's not happening. I still have a couple trees to cut down in the yard so maybe I'll take care of those.
> 
> "Sunday morning I'm waking up, can't even focus on my coffee cup"


i'm more of a block rockin' beats kind of guy


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 3, 2018)

Speaking of @420God 
You make me feel so inadequate! I'm hurting today. A bunch of yard work and a dump run some painting and power washing... I'm hurting!
More painting and a lot of indoor house cleaning and whatever small fixes...
Wanna come over and rebuild my house? Appraiser will be here around 8:30 tomorrow morning, plenty of time for you to do what you do... see ya in a hour. Thanks bro!

SH420


----------



## 420God (Jun 3, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Speaking of @420God
> You make me feel so inadequate! I'm hurting today. A bunch of yard work and a dump run some painting and power washing... I'm hurting!
> More painting and a lot of indoor house cleaning and whatever small fixes...
> Wanna come over and rebuild my house? Appraiser will be here around 8:30 tomorrow morning, plenty of time for you to do what you do... see ya in a hour. Thanks bro!
> ...


I'm feeling the same way, and a little hungover. Just gotta power through it. Pain goes away after the first hour of work and you loosen up a little. At least I keep telling myself that.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 3, 2018)

420God said:


> I'm feeling the same way, and a little hungover. Just gotta power through it. Pain goes away after the first hour of work and you loosen up a little. At least I keep telling myself that.


Actually, it's true, or it seems to be. The only thing is my back. It's tired so I'll slow down a little quicker than usual. I'll be taking dabs all day...
SH420


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 3, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Daddy/daughter day today. Got some errands to run. Gotta go get some tomato cages. And fertilizer. Then probably go get a slurpee and tell her god doesn't exist.


Lol.. father of the year ....


----------



## thump easy (Jun 3, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Finally got plastic mulch down in both walls.
> View attachment 4144696
> View attachment 4144698
> Next year I'll put it down first like smart people. I wanted to put green onions between plants while they were small, all the onions are out of the walIs now. Next year I'll just put the onions in containers, like the 4 containers full I have now.
> ...


Wow


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 3, 2018)

Ugh.. vodka hangovers are the best... Anyway, not much getting done around here today.. I'm getting @420God 's rain and it's a chilli sitting around 50°f so far.. 
Oh yeah, be meaning to ask you folks that live around mosquitoes,, does it seem like they are freakishly bad this year.?. they are fucking terrible this season around here. and I put dunks in all of the standing water around my property..


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 3, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Actually, it's true, or it seems to be. The only thing is my back. It's tired so I'll slow down a little quicker than usual. I'll be taking dabs all day...
> SH420


I don't think I'd be able to do as much as I do somedays without regularly dabbing throughout the second half of the day. It's probably more because of the 10 min break and the water I drink, but whatever.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 3, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I don't think I'd be able to do as much as I do somedays without regularly dabbing throughout the second half of the day. It's probably more because of the 10 min break and the water I drink, but whatever.


Just took my first dab... I better get motivated, I may not leave my couch otherwise. 
Gonna hit while I work. Hopefully my pen doesn't blow my face up.
SH420


----------



## 420God (Jun 3, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Ugh.. vodka hangovers are the best... Anyway, not much getting done around here today.. I'm getting @420God 's rain and it's a chilli sitting around 50°f so far..
> Oh yeah, be meaning to ask you folks that live around mosquitoes,, does it seem like they are freakishly bad this year.?. they are fucking terrible this season around here. and I put dunks in all of the standing water around my property..


Oh yeah, and ticks. The fucking skeeters are the size of hummingbirds this year. Probably have cancer by winter from all the deet.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 3, 2018)

Mosquitos are bad here because of the wetter weather we've had, but 've only had one tick on me so far and I've spent the last 3 weeks outside doing yard work almost daily. Last few years I woulda found a dozen+ on me by now.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 3, 2018)

420God said:


> Oh yeah, and ticks. The fucking skeeters are the size of hummingbirds this year. Probably have cancer by winter from all the deet.


Lol.. I've used three cans of off last week.. even with the spray dripping off of ya the little fuckers still get you.. a couple days I couldn't do shit on the property because they are so bad... And this is a high and dry area which is whats got me stumped by how many there is around here.. damn near have to have bug spray on in the house..lol so yeah I'll probably be with you at the cancer center this winter...


----------



## Novabudd (Jun 3, 2018)

I started working in my veggie garden but Herself guilted me into working in one of "Her" flower gardens. Off now to buy mulch for her. Red. Gotta be Red mulch. 45 minute drive each way so i wont get much accomplished in my garden.
Shoulda just gone striper fishin. Damn.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 3, 2018)

Novabudd said:


> I started working in my veggie garden but Herself guilted me into working in one of "Her" flower gardens. Off now to buy mulch for her. Red. Gotta be Red mulch. 45 minute drive each way so i wont get much accomplished in my garden.
> Shoulda just gone striper fishin. Damn.


My woman likes the red mulch too..


----------



## Novabudd (Jun 3, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> My woman likes the red mulch too..


So. its a damn conspiracy. Figures.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 3, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yea. It was a scene.
> 
> Lol. That's funny but I might have to punch someone in the face for intentionally stinging me with a bee.


Yeah.. we were all pretty drunk that day.. lol.. went from playing a friendly game of shoes to sword fighting with bee's .. I probably should of been punched in the face.. lol..


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2018)

420God said:


> I'm feeling the same way, and a little hungover. Just gotta power through it. Pain goes away after the first hour of work and you loosen up a little. At least I keep telling myself that.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 3, 2018)

420God said:


> Oh yeah, and ticks. The fucking skeeters are the size of hummingbirds this year. Probably have cancer by winter from all the deet.


most mosquitoes can travel up to three miles from where they hatch, a few can make it up to 7 miles, so you can live on the edge of the desert, and if there's standing water 3 miles away, you can get mosquitoes....all it takes is one swampy area, one shitty neighbor that doesn't use anything, and everyone gets to share their mosquitoes.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 3, 2018)

Novabudd said:


> So. its a damn conspiracy. Figures.


shhh, if they find out you know, they'll make you take all the red back and get green


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 3, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> most mosquitoes can travel up to three miles from where they hatch, a few can make it up to 7 miles, so you can live on the edge of the desert, and if there's standing water 3 miles away, you can get mosquitoes....all it takes is one swampy area, one shitty neighbor that doesn't use anything, and everyone gets to share their mosquitoes.


I know I guy who intentionally turned his swimming pool into a pond. He even weighed down some branches for habitat! 
I told him about biological mosquito control but he said it would fuck up the food chain.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I know I guy who intentionally turned his swimming pool into a pond. He even weighed down some branches for habitat!
> I told him about biological mosquito control but he said it would fuck up the food chain.


get a package of dunks and throw them over his fence...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 3, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Yeah.. we were all pretty drunk that day.. lol.. went from playing a friendly game of shoes to sword fighting with bee's .. I probably should of been punched in the face.. lol..


I had friends in highschool that liked to slap each other in the nuts. 

I told them I wasn't playing and if I got slapped in the nuts I was fighting.

One had to test me. After I was able to get up and his guard dropped I karate chopped him in the throat. 

I made sure to make a point of laughing and pointing as he was choking and gagging on the ground.

I understand horseplay but not the facination with hitting people in the balls.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 3, 2018)

420God said:


> Oh yeah, and ticks. The fucking skeeters are the size of hummingbirds this year. Probably have cancer by winter from all the deet.


I have a bunch of the little green bottles of 100% deet from the military. It's for treating tents and such. It works great.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 3, 2018)

Daddy/daughter day was partly successful. Got me the last tomato cages and fertilizer at Kmart. Only one left standing here

…. The talk was less successful… "You know lil neo, some people don't know the answers to their questions and that scares them. So they make up answers and call it God. But some people don't believe that God is real. Mommy and daddy don't."

"I do. God and Jesus made me and love me". 

OK finish your slurpee, We'll talk again in a couple years.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 3, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Oh yeah, be meaning to ask you folks that live around mosquitoes,, does it seem like they are freakishly bad this year.?. they are fucking terrible this season around here. and I put dunks in all of the standing water around my property..





420God said:


> Oh yeah, and ticks. The fucking skeeters are the size of hummingbirds this year. Probably have cancer by winter from all the deet.


I've had to use compressed air every day to blow out the bug zapper.

Skeeters jam up in there like steel wool. I'll take a pic next time. I'm getting one for the front porch too.

Ya gotta love it when one makes a circuit for 2 or 3 seconds and smells like burnt hair. Bug electric chair.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 3, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I've had to use compressed air every day to blow out the bug zapper.
> 
> Skeeters jam up in there like steel wool. I'll take a pic next time. I'm getting one for the front porch too.
> 
> Ya gotta love it when one makes a circuit for 2 or 3 seconds and smells like burnt hair. Bug electric chair.


Yeah.. thinking im going to get one.. the old big one I have took a shit last year.


----------



## Novabudd (Jun 3, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I have a bunch of the little green bottles of 100% deet from the military. It's for treating tents and such. It works great.


We used to have Brecks' Old Time Woodsman , Im pretty sure it was 100% deet as well. Kinda smelled like the pine tar we used to use on the horses' hoofs. It worked like a charm tho.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 3, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I had friends in highschool that liked to slap each other in the nuts.
> 
> I told them I wasn't playing and if I got slapped in the nuts I was fighting.
> 
> ...


Bag tag was played in highschool here too.. I didn't play that game either..lol.. my brother nailed me one day and I beat the shit out of him later that day,, by the time I caught up with him that is. Little fucker tried to hide, didn't work..


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 3, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Bag tag was played in highschool here too.. I didn't play that game either..lol.. my brother nailed me one day and I beat the shit out of him later that day,, by the time I caught up with him that is. Little fucker tried to hide, didn't work..


I don't play around when it comes to my balls. It always amazes me at the stupid people that do all the fancy nut shots on TV or YouTube. Screw that.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 3, 2018)

I cleaned the basement, woo!


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 3, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I cleaned the basement, woo!


Clean mine next please..


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 3, 2018)

At this point, dabs aren't helping. I got 3 more hours of light. Just gotta power through, but still dab of course 

SH420


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 3, 2018)

I spent an hour on the phone talking about all sorts of things great and small with my daughter, who after living and attending school there for two years, is about to leave Africa for the last time.

I spent quality time with my old dog. We had a nice walk together.

I went for a another nice walk and had a good talk with my mom.

It was a good day.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 3, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> I went for a another nice walk and had a good talk with my mom.


I'd easily give a year or two off of my own life to be able to talk to Mom & Dad just one more time.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 3, 2018)

musta pissed off some dumb racist mod real good, got myself banned from just about every thread in toke and talk

fucking snowflake LOL


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 3, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'd easily give a year or two off of my own life to be able to talk to Mom & Dad just one more time.


Go ahead and talk. They're listening.

Thanks again for the reminder to cherish my time with those I love. I can't think about it too much or I get all choked up at the fleeting nature of the moments of our lives.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 3, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Go ahead and talk. They're listening.
> 
> Thanks again for the reminder to cherish my time with those I love. I can't think about it too much or I get all choked up at the fleeting nature of the moments of our lives.


I talk to them often.
Their response is what I miss the most.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 4, 2018)

Yesterday, I helped my cousin move for 8 hours.
I was rewarded with this find, in their new front yard.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 4, 2018)

To bad ub is a snowflake and couldn't properly get banned from the whole site.


----------



## ANC (Jun 4, 2018)

nice skyrat.


----------



## ANC (Jun 4, 2018)

Made a good spaghetti bolognaise, and got the scrog table woven and put up.
Now its the start of the weaving whack a mole game.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 4, 2018)

ANC said:


> Made a good spaghetti bolognaise, and got the scrog table woven and put up.
> Now its the start of the weaving whack a mole game.


i know what spaghetti bolognese is, but i always think of a pile of spaghetti with this sitting on top of it

not sure if you have that in africa, its basically all they shit the can't use for anything, else ground up and seasoned lightly. kids grow up eating it, so they don't question it later


----------



## ANC (Jun 4, 2018)

Lol, yuck, polonies and hams and shit are having a hard sell after the listeria outbreak over here.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 4, 2018)

ANC said:


> Lol, yuck, polonies and hams and shit are having a hard sell after the listeria outbreak over here.


happens here from time to time, but its usually regional. big places like Oscar Mayer have regional plants, so if it happens, they'll shut that plant down, route some "good" product from another plant, and clean up the problem. the bigger companies are pretty good about it actually, but some of the smaller local ones will kill you if you aren't careful.


----------



## 420God (Jun 4, 2018)

Made a chicken tractor today using scrap pieces I had laying around. Chicks are feathering out and getting too big for their cage but perfect size for the cats and I'm not letting that happen.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 4, 2018)

420God said:


> Made a chicken tractor today using scrap pieces I had laying around. Chicks are feathering out and getting too big for their cage but perfect size for the cats and I'm not letting that happen.
> 
> View attachment 4146223
> View attachment 4146224
> ...


I thought for sure there would be a HP rating once compleat!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 4, 2018)

never heard that term before

_"A chicken tractor is essentially a chicken coop on wheels, which lets your poultry forage freely across the land, while protecting them from predators."_


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 4, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Sex does it every time.


Oh great! I was wondering why he lets off so much and now I find out that I'm the culprit! 


AND 

 
The finished article! I'll blast some more tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 4, 2018)

Yes yes, my visions of a chicken tractor were completely and sordidly different.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 4, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Yes yes, my visions of a chicken tractor were completely and sordidly different.


Yeah, sumthin along these lines most likely:


----------



## lokie (Jun 4, 2018)

^^^ Just say NO!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 4, 2018)

There's one Conga line I'd rather avoid.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 4, 2018)

Looks like a typical morning in commuter traffic.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 4, 2018)

Nutz to Buttz.
At least that's how I remember Boot Camp.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 5, 2018)

Well I had a very adventurous weekend , about 1200 miles round-trip. At around mile 800 I started having truck trouble , it's a envoy Denali ....... And it started dieing randomly at the approach to red lights. At first I thought I had ran out of gas, but I put 19 gallons in a 22 gallon tank and then I went from feeling stupid to feeling sick that something more serious was the issue. It apparently is the fuse box , seems to be a common problem with this . I called ever part store in a large metro area and nobody had one, so I shifted to salvage yards and I may have found the only one in two states. I went and got it only to discover that it was different than mine. But I Frankensteined the two and drove home with half the lights on the dash lit up brite. I called some mechanic friends to talk about it and they all said that what I did was impossible but here I am lol.


----------



## ANC (Jun 5, 2018)

I just cleaned up the kitchen a bit and got way stoned... oh and weaved SCROG plants.
I really should put a warning label on my weed. This stuff gets killer after a month of curing. I mean my fucking eyes are red and squinty, man.
My eyes don't get red anymore.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jun 5, 2018)

ANC said:


> I just cleaned up the kitchen a bit and got way stoned... oh and weaved SCROG plants.
> I really should put a warning label on my weed. This stuff gets killer after a month of curing. I mean my fucking eyes are red and squinty, man.
> My eyes don't get red anymore.


It's nice having your own weed blow your mind..lol...


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 5, 2018)

ANC said:


> I just cleaned up the kitchen a bit and got way stoned... oh and weaved SCROG plants.
> I really should put a warning label on my weed. This stuff gets killer after a month of curing. I mean my fucking eyes are red and squinty, man.
> My eyes don't get red anymore.


----------



## ANC (Jun 5, 2018)

Its nice to be stoned on weed while tending to clones of the same weed.

I just lit a fire, time for some lamb chops, rent money is in.


----------



## Sativied (Jun 5, 2018)

I ordered some BBC from the menu while keeping a straight face.

After asking, with still a straight face, what BBC means, she, barely legal (to work in a shop) said: Big Buddha Cheese


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 5, 2018)

ask in a shop, it's big buddha cheese, ask in an alley, get an entirely different response...


----------



## thump easy (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 5, 2018)

thump easy said:


>


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 5, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


>


What’s up bro, how’s the fishing been? Haven’t seen any pics recently.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 5, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> What’s up bro, how’s the fishing been? Haven’t seen any pics recently.


Whats happenin.
Haven’t really been fishing all that much lately. Kind of the slow time of the year. Been gardening my ass off though!  

But that is soon to change. Salmon season is only 5weeks away. The lakes around here will all turn over and be on fire anytime now too.


----------



## Fubard (Jun 6, 2018)

Managed to go 2 months without killing a plant, couldn't go 2 years without breaking the screen on my tablet though.

And since her one, an easy 3 years old, was showing "dying battery" symptoms, that meant she needed a new one too. Luckily got €100 off a Huawei M2 which should be at least as good as the M3 Lite for her and got me a Lenovo, so am now €420 down


----------



## Fubard (Jun 6, 2018)

Oh, had to suffer going out clothes shopping today, for me because I need shorts that ain't two sizes too big like I have. Went early so there wouldn't be too many idiots in the way, and not many customers were there to get in my way at all. "More than one" member of staff found out that pushing around or past someone with a crutch can be detrimental to their shins or toes though.

Gets home and then realises I could have dropped 3 sizes, but these ones are fine.

So, a week and a half and off to the Dam, and for once I'm almost organised, just got to decide which vape to buy but am tending towards a portable that can be used whilst charging or has a replaceable battery...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 6, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> My old stomping grounds, born and raised in Burbank. My friends and I owned Griffith Park and the Hollywood hills


 that's cool!
overwhelmed , exhausted and completely stressed out I resigned from my job and told her to shove it. but then was talked into taking it back. I demanded immediate changes and seems like now I'm getting some breathing room. 
Yesterday I got my California Medical MJ card all online for $39. even without my CA drivers licence yet! THe doc called me on the phone and I was able to print out my certification all within 15 minutes. I love the fact I could be able to grow 99 plants if I want. Have an awesome day! take care!!! I'm headed back to work. My boss is out of town till Monday so really not even sure if They are looking for someone else at this point or not...whatever. They are lucky to have me so if it don't work out, I will just find something else!


----------



## Fubard (Jun 6, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> that's cool!
> overwhelmed , exhausted and completely stressed out I resigned from my job and told her to shove it. but then was talked into taking it back. I demanded immediate changes and seems like now I'm getting some breathing room.
> Yesterday I got my California Medical MJ card all online for $39. even without my CA drivers licence yet! THe doc called me on the phone and I was able to print out my certification all within 15 minutes. I love the fact I could be able to grow 99 plants if I want. Have an awesome day! take care!!! I'm headed back to work. My boss is out of town till Monday so really not even sure if They are looking for someone else at this point or not...whatever. They are lucky to have me so if it don't work out, I will just find something else!


Wish we could get something like an MMJ card here, but things are a tad backwards in Belgium. They look at 3g or one plant being the max for "personal", meaning it "has the lowest priority" for prosecution, aka they do nothing. Anything over that, if you're stupid enough to get caught, can cause issues.

But that's why I'm going to apply to MedCan, a NPO here that deals with medicinal marijuana, gives you paperwork, prescriptions, etc, and, although it does not change your status under the law does increase the wiggle room considerably, as in, as an example, a prosecutor was ordered by a judge that he could not prosecute a woman who brought 25g across the border because she had a prescription for it, and he had to give her the medication back.

The cost is considerably more than $39, but if you don't get accepted into the programme then you get half the €150 back. It's expensive for obvious reasons, to stop people trying it on just so they can get stoned, but to me it can be a cost worth paying depending on the circumstances regarding growing, carrying, etc, as everything is made official and approved by a medical council.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 6, 2018)

a wing of beauty is a joy forever.....or at least till you eat it


----------



## Fubard (Jun 6, 2018)

Will you people stop posting pics of things I'm not allowed to eat?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 6, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Will you people stop posting pics of things I'm not allowed to eat?


no, they won't do it for me, either, so i just retaliate


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 6, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, they won't do it for me, either, so i just retaliate


----------



## Fubard (Jun 6, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, they won't do it for me, either, so i just retaliate


I'll just unleash the world's first WMD, created here in Belgium and sneakily unleashed upon the world, the Devil's Snotball itself...


----------



## Fubard (Jun 6, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


>


♬And René Descartes, was a drunken fart...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 6, 2018)

Fubard said:


> I'll just unleash the world's first WMD, created here in Belgium and sneakily unleashed upon the world, the Devil's Snotball itself...


I love those: half them, drizzle with olive oil, a little salt, garlic and basil. Bake at 400F til surface starts turning brown


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 6, 2018)

Fubard said:


> ♬And René Descartes, was a drunken fart...


heidegger, heidegger was a boozy beggar who could think you under the table


----------



## Fubard (Jun 6, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I love those: half them, drizzle with olive oil, a little salt, garlic and basil. Bake at 400F til surface starts turning brown


Then throw them in the bin and open a can of beans.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 6, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> that's cool!
> overwhelmed , exhausted and completely stressed out I resigned from my job and told her to shove it. but then was talked into taking it back. I demanded immediate changes and seems like now I'm getting some breathing room.
> Yesterday I got my California Medical MJ card all online for $39. even without my CA drivers licence yet! THe doc called me on the phone and I was able to print out my certification all within 15 minutes. I love the fact I could be able to grow 99 plants if I want. Have an awesome day! take care!!! I'm headed back to work. My boss is out of town till Monday so really not even sure if They are looking for someone else at this point or not...whatever. They are lucky to have me so if it don't work out, I will just find something else!


Hey hun, sorry about the problems at work that sucks. Beauty of LA is if you quit there's another job right around the corner


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 6, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I love those: half them, drizzle with olive oil, a little salt, garlic and basil. Bake at 400F til surface starts turning brown


Toss in some balsamic vinegar before cooking.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Hey hun, sorry about the problems at work that sucks. Beauty of LA is if you quit there's another job right around the corner


Thanks. This job was my ticket out of Eugene Oregon which we are sooooo glad about. And that I am grateful for. So true I can get another job if I need to. That is the beauty of living here in L A and why I prefer living in large cities instead of small towns like Eugene where 
nepotism runs rampant and you set a dead end trap for yourself.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 6, 2018)

i killed 2 huge spiders today at work. One of the rooms i work in is a secure area and the janitors dont clean it because it is always locked. So the dirty rat i replaced literally had not cleaned this is room for 10 years. There were cobwebs everywhere, thick cobwebs, like in Draculas castle. . My colleague, in a desperate attempt to keep me from quitting, was kind enough to help clean it and she killed 3 spiders yesterday. How this regulated room ever passed a state inspection is mind boggling to me. Going to try to make as many networking connections as I can and hopefully all my hard work up to this point will pay off because the transformation has been quite dramatic in a short period of time.​


----------



## lokie (Jun 6, 2018)

Directing traffic and bush trimming at the same time has risk.
 

No automobiles were harmed during the making of this post.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 6, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i killed 2 huge spiders today at work. One of the rooms i work in is a secure area and the janitors dont clean it because it is always locked. So the dirty rat i replaced literally had not cleaned this is room for 10 years. There were cobwebs everywhere, thick cobwebs, like in Draculas castle. . My colleague, in a desperate attempt to keep me from quitting, was kind enough to help clean it and she killed 3 spiders yesterday. How this regulated room ever passed a state inspection is mind boggling to me. Going to try to make as many networking connections as I can and hopefully all my hard work up to this point will pay off because the transformation has been quite dramatic in a short period of time.​


What kind of work do you do?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 6, 2018)

I slept in today, got up at 7:30. Took out the trash, weeded the garden a little, backfilled around my potatoes, separated and cleaned a pile of crocus bulbs?, maybe, that were overtaking my front yard, got a 20 gal pot ready for a clone, yet to be chosen. Brought some happiness to a friend, stopped on the way home to grab 60lbs ea of EWC and lobster compost, and some langbenite. Then I grabbed 'about a pound' of cod, cooked it up in butter, evvo, S&P, garlic, lemon, dill and rosemary. Deglazed the pan then added cream and parmesan to make a cream sauce. Sauteed corn and peas on the side , cornbread and cheap white wine. Been trimming all afternoon, now I'm chipping chunks off a big ball of scissor hash trying to unwind.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 6, 2018)

lokie said:


> Directing traffic and bush trimming at the same time has risk.
> View attachment 4147287
> 
> No automobiles were harmed during the making of this post.


yeah, but what about before the post?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 6, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i killed 2 huge spiders today at work. One of the rooms i work in is a secure area and the janitors dont clean it because it is always locked. So the dirty rat i replaced literally had not cleaned this is room for 10 years. There were cobwebs everywhere, thick cobwebs, like in Draculas castle. . My colleague, in a desperate attempt to keep me from quitting, was kind enough to help clean it and she killed 3 spiders yesterday. How this regulated room ever passed a state inspection is mind boggling to me. Going to try to make as many networking connections as I can and hopefully all my hard work up to this point will pay off because the transformation has been quite dramatic in a short period of time.​


I woke up to a quarter sized, black, fuzzy, spider crawling up my leg last night. I initially thought it was a thread or hair brushing my leg while I was still half asleep, until it made a beeline up my calf, then I was wide awake.  

If you could leave the light on in that room for a couple days, it should drive a bunch of them away, or at least into the shadows.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Nutz to Buttz.
> At least that's how I remember Boot Camp.


remember when you cried to me in PM about me "slandering" you as a racist, and then you proceeded to use your measly mod powers to literally edit and alter a dozen posts of mine?

and then after that when you tried to ban me for simply reminding people of your belief in the racist birther conspiracy against our first black president (who you referred to using racial slurs)?

maybe they should make boot camp a little tougher because if you are the result of boot camp, we are pumping out a bunch of real sensitive little pussies


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 6, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> remember when you cried to me in PM about me "slandering" you as a racist, and then you proceeded to use your measly mod powers to literally edit and alter a dozen posts of mine?
> 
> and then after that when you tried to ban me for simply reminding people of your belief in the racist birther conspiracy against our first black president (who you referred to using racial slurs)?
> 
> maybe they should make boot camp a little tougher because if you are the result of boot camp, we are pumping out a bunch of real sensitive little pussies


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 4147316


probably a good representation of what GWN looked like as he sat there editing my comments (right after accusing me of slander) and then trying to ban me.

you have chosen a very sensitive racist to stick up for, good luck with that!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 6, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> What kind of work do you do?


i work in a HotLab.The cobwebs and spiders have been exposed to 511 kev radioactive energy for 10 years. And this is what they do to me everyday.






WeedFreak78 said:


> I woke up to a quarter sized, black, fuzzy, spider crawling up my leg last night. I initially thought it was a thread or hair brushing my leg while I was still half asleep, until it made a beeline up my calf, then I was wide awake.
> 
> If you could leave the light on in that room for a couple days, it should drive a bunch of them away, or at least into the shadows.


i will.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 6, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i work in a HotLab.The cobwebs and spiders have been exposed to 511 kev radioactive energy for 10 years. And this is what they do to me everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I literally can't even watch what I imagine is on that vid.
I'm an Aracnaphobe.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I literally can't even watch what I imagine is on that vid.
> I'm an Aracnaphobe.


you're also racist


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 6, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i work in a HotLab.The cobwebs and spiders have been exposed to 511 kev radioactive energy for 10 years. And this is what they do to me everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I used to raise black widows as a hobby in grad school


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 6, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Nice! I used to raise black widows as a hobby in grad school


I knew I didn't like you for a tangible reason.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 6, 2018)

LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 6, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Nice! I used to raise black widows as a hobby in grad school


LOL nah, it was a side hustle


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL nah, it was a side hustle


LOL, it started off as a hobby


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 6, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL


Ok, that was a lie - but the spider side of you I can do without. 

Btw, I raised Retic's & Tigers in a previous life.
If you're a snake guy you'll get it.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 6, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, it started off as a hobby


No good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 7, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i work in a HotLab.The cobwebs and spiders have been exposed to 511 kev radioactive energy for 10 years. And this is what they do to me everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve never used “the spiders caused my work to disappear” before, Thanks!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 7, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i work in a HotLab.The cobwebs and spiders have been exposed to 511 kev radioactive energy for 10 years. And this is what they do to me everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.....get bitten, you can start a new career...


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Indagrow (Jun 7, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> remember when you cried to me in PM about me "slandering" you as a racist, and then you proceeded to use your measly mod powers to literally edit and alter a dozen posts of mine?
> 
> and then after that when you tried to ban me for simply reminding people of your belief in the racist birther conspiracy against our first black president (who you referred to using racial slurs)?
> 
> maybe they should make boot camp a little tougher because if you are the result of boot camp, we are pumping out a bunch of real sensitive little pussies


Remember when people cared what you said and thought? Take your time its digging pretty deep in the memory banks


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 7, 2018)

I put the rest of the quad around the engine after work..almost ready for the race just need some c12


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 7, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> I put the rest of the quad around the engine after work..almost ready for the race just need some c12
> View attachment 4147564


Is someone going to sit in that sidecar?

Edit:Oh, shit. That looks cool as shit! Great skills!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 7, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Remember when people cared what you said and thought? Take your time its digging pretty deep in the memory banks


been at least a month


----------



## thump easy (Jun 7, 2018)

Wait for it


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 7, 2018)

I bought this a Lowe's like 2 yrs. ago.
 

Finally put it up. Took 5 minutes. Would have taken 2 but I accidentally tore the instruction sheet that shows you where it turns on.

 
It's on my driveway wall little island by the steps. Looks cool, will be brighter after it sits in the sun tomorrow. Running on factory charge tonight.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 7, 2018)

I found out today that there’s a 99.9998 percent chance that I’m a father.

Although, I really knew three weeks ago


----------



## 420God (Jun 7, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> I found out today that there’s a 99.9998 percent chance that I’m a father.
> 
> Although, I really knew three weeks ago


Congrats!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 7, 2018)

congrats?

i try not to assume too much


----------



## 420God (Jun 7, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> congrats?
> 
> i try not to assume too much


My daughter was a surprise, made me re-think life real quick. She's probably the reason I'm not dead or in prison.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> I found out today that there’s a 99.9998 percent chance that I’m a father.
> 
> Although, I really knew three weeks ago


That's wonderful hun. Congratulations to you guys


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 7, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> I found out today that there’s a 99.9998 percent chance that I’m a father.
> 
> Although, I really knew three weeks ago


The test came back positive?
It will change your life for the better.
That's how it worked for me at least/


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ok, that was a lie - but the spider side of you I can do without.
> 
> Btw, I raised Retic's & Tigers in a previous life.
> If you're a snake guy you'll get it.


 400 quatloos on the tiger


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 7, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> 400 quatloos on the tiger


That pic's gotta be real - I mean it's on the internet and all.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 7, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I love those: half them, drizzle with olive oil, a little salt, garlic and basil. Bake at 400F til surface starts turning brown


You forgot salt and pepper.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 8, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> 400 quatloos on the tiger


The tiger spent to much time working on the stand up. Completely overlooking the jujitsu aspect of fighting.... that snake locked up a darce Choke from side control. That tiger has been completely outclassed.


----------



## DownUnderDoper (Jun 8, 2018)

Picked up new babies, made a cabinet for them.


----------



## ANC (Jun 8, 2018)

We went to some fancy shmancy guest lodge in Stellenbosch yesterday.
You could leave your card for a draw.
They just phoned to say I wone some wine... I don't care for wine.

Been babysitting all afternoon as I picked my daughter up early from school.
She was a little tired from last night's school concert. They had pajama day at school today.
kids....


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 8, 2018)

I woke myself up with the worst gas I've had in awhile, had to evacuate my room. I guess eating a big can of baked beans for dinner wasn't a great idea. 






More trimming ahead....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 8, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I woke myself up with the worst gas I've had in awhile, had to evacuate my room. I guess eating a big can of baked beans for dinner wasn't a great idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as long as you don't start punching horses.....


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 8, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> as long as you don't start punching horses.....


Nope, just donkey punches.


----------



## lokie (Jun 8, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> 400 quatloos on the tiger







I'm not too sure. I'll put 2 Knuts on a Drunken Master.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 8, 2018)

This empty spinach container is now a seedling dome. 
 
2 binder clips keep it secure.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jun 8, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> This empty spinach container is now a seedling dome.
> View attachment 4147987
> 2 binder clips keep it secure.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 8, 2018)

I bought food, paid town extortion fees, trimmed some weed and then spent the afternoon researching better electric rates, which they make soooooo easy. My fucking introductory contract just expired and my bill went up almost 50%.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 8, 2018)

Load 'em up

Unload into shed. Take a hit.

 
Do it again.

 
90% empty. Mostly empty boxes, a few tupperware crates and 2 pieces of furniture.

I'll be done in 15 minutes.

Naw, I'm done today. Hope to have it empty this time tomorrow.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 8, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4148009
> Load 'em up
> View attachment 4148011
> Unload into shed. Take a hit.
> ...


 ~klaxons~
Dandelion, 11 o'clock, 34 yards
Insert key and rotate in 3, 2, 1,


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 8, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> ~klaxons~
> Dandelion, 11 o'clock, 34 yards
> Insert key and rotate in 3, 2, 1,


when i saw "COOP LAUNCH" this is what i thought of.....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 8, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Nice! I used to raise black widows as a hobby in grad school


LOL! u are nuts! I had to scan a patients leg today who had a spider bite him and caused his calf to swell up like a balloon!! he believe it was a HoBo or Brown Recluse. Said the cramping was so painful.
i made it through my first week alone at the new job. Even after giving my resignation on sunday. lol. I had to work so bloody hard to make the place sane to even be able to attempt to work in a safe and organized fashion.
the big Meeting is Monday, with the boss, when she gets back from her week away. if she cant come to terms with what i need I will tell her to find someone else. There is no way i can work under these conditions....Then if she asks to me for 2 weeks and to train someone else. I will only agree if she helps me find another job.lol, fuck her.
Never in my wildest dreams did i ever think i would be working with so many Armenians that dont speak English. I feel like i am living in Armenia!! but im sopossed to be in Los Angeles.The language barrier is insane and them thinking i can do this job without translation is pretty scary.
The Armenian culture is interesting though. Nice change from Rednecks..lol
Have a nice weekend!!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 8, 2018)

My toad is fascinated

 
with my new solar light.


----------



## ebgood (Jun 8, 2018)

I married my favorite girl 10 yrs ago today. Sobrietys a bitch but shes worth it!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 8, 2018)

Page 1420

Greatwhitenorth is still a racist crybaby and cannabineer is still his apologist lapdog


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 8, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4148102
> My toad is fascinated
> 
> View attachment 4148103
> with my new solar light.


i don't think it's your light, i think that's HypnoToad, and he accidentally hypnotized himself in that shiny water bowl
(he's probably fascinated with the bugs that fly around it when you turn off the porch light)


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 8, 2018)

ebgood said:


> I married my favorite girl 10 yrs ago today. Sobrietys a bitch but shes worth it!


you married a chick named "Sobriety" ? people name their kids the damnedest stuff


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 9, 2018)

ebgood said:


> I married my favorite girl 10 yrs ago today. Sobrietys a bitch but shes worth it!


oh, and congratulations, by the way


----------



## ebgood (Jun 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> oh, and congratulations, by the way


Thank you sir!


----------



## ebgood (Jun 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you married a chick named "Sobriety" ? people name their kids the damnedest stuff


Tru. I dated...well... i fingered a girl named Mijo in hs. She had a sister named jeremy.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 9, 2018)

mijo is male....mija is female......not even touching "Jeremy"


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jun 9, 2018)

burned all the cardboard I had building up, then transplanted 11 plants, didn't realize just how hard that was going to be with one hand, I was on the last one when the wife comes out and said I wondered where you got off too, do you need a hand, I said no thanks this is the last one. She said good, are you ready to smoke a joint yet?


----------



## ANC (Jun 9, 2018)

basically, fuck all


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 9, 2018)

ANC said:


> basically, fuck all


¿


----------



## ANC (Jun 9, 2018)

what I accomplished


----------



## 420God (Jun 9, 2018)

Chicks love their new area.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 9, 2018)

ANC said:


> what I accomplished


ah, it's early here, i keep forgetting you're 6 hours ahead of us, all i've accomplished so far today is drinking half a pot of coffee


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ¿


I was thinking "lost all respect for everything except the keyboard”.



ANC said:


> what I accomplished


You’re in good company!


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 9, 2018)

((TAP TAP)) is this thing on...... must still be broken....smh 

Hello.......hello helloooooooooooo

TESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSTING ....


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 9, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> ((TAP TAP)) is this thing on...... must still be broken....smh
> 
> Hello.......hello helloooooooooooo
> 
> TESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSTING ....


Welcome home young man


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 9, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Welcome home young man


can get some $$$ for gas and hookers? Turtle prison was getting a bit repetitive towards the end. I like anal, don't get me wrong. I just need a hooker pop.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 9, 2018)

we were waiting to hear the word....that word....you know the one....


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 9, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> can get some $$$ for gas and hookers? Turtle prison was getting a bit repetitive towards the end. I like anal, don't get me wrong. I just need a hooker pop.


Welcome back homie.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 9, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Welcome back homie.


I listened to the whole thing while taking a shot Gar......

#toiletmemories




Would have said SHIT!!!! But I'm trying to stay outta trouble.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 9, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I listened to the whole thing while taking a shot Gar......
> 
> #toiletmemories


Lol I know. Just looking it up for you, I did too.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 9, 2018)

Washed my dog today. He was stinky.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 9, 2018)

ebgood said:


> I married my favorite girl 10 yrs ago today. Sobrietys a bitch but shes worth it!


Are you talking about booze? 

I had to quit drinking completely because of gout.


----------



## ANC (Jun 9, 2018)

It was reflux that took my drink.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 9, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Washed my dog today. He was stinky.


----------



## ANC (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 9, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


>


love the stooges, but the star of that was the dog, that was a damn well trained dog


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> love the stooges, but the star of that was the dog, that was a damn well trained dog


Never underestimate Curly. He could get any dog to this. Curly was a master dog trainer. He had a soft spot for strays.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 9, 2018)

Rain around on radar all day, was hesitant about moving things into shed with tractor, so I walked some things out. Still waiting on rain, probably going to miss now.

Catch barrel was deplorable today.

 
And my pump didn't work. Had to use the back up.

Scrubbed out the shit with a tiny bit of Clorox.
 
I use the front screen of an old fan to avoid pumping roof sediment and slime. Keeps the sub pump out of the shit.

 

Had to use a regular garbage can to save the water before cleaning barrel.

 

Don't get too excited by that reflection...

 
It's a Japanese maple, cut from the big one in front of the house from several years ago. About 5' tall, built the walls around it last year so it must flourish! 

Everybody got fed today, container tomatoes are sucking up the water like crazy.
Be eating good next month .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 9, 2018)

hahaha! This grape Kush. It was 35 bucks for an 8th. Plus 10 free joints . It’s real. Real good.


----------



## ebgood (Jun 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Are you talking about booze?
> 
> I had to quit drinking completely because of gout.


No. New pussy


----------



## ebgood (Jun 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> mijo is male....mija is female......not even touching "Jeremy"


Dad really wanted boys im guessin


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 9, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> can get some $$$ for gas and hookers? Turtle prison was getting a bit repetitive towards the end. I like anal, don't get me wrong. I just need a hooker pop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckin put a smile on my face!
Welcome back.


----------



## RC61 (Jun 10, 2018)

Yesterday I was doing yard work in the flower beds, it started raining so I took the time to do something I’ve been putting off. I got out my bags and got all my trim together and made some hash.  I got 5 wet grams. Like grandma always said, waste not want not.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 10, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hahaha! This grape Kush. It was 35 bucks for an 8th. Plus 10 free joints . It’s real. Real good.
> View attachment 4148475


10 free joints? Damn they are giving that stuff away, literally.. nice..


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 10, 2018)

Slipped back into an old pair of jeans.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 10, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Fuckin put a smile on my face!
> Welcome back.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 10, 2018)

Some asshole just parked his running truck in my driveway to go to a neighbors yard sale. My driveway is heavily marked "No trespassing / no parking". When i started screaming at him to move it he gave me shit, so I told him I was going to move it for him. This guy charged me like he was going to spear me, so I pulled out my knife, no one's laying a hand on me.Now I'm waiting to see if he actually called the cops like he said he did.

Yay. Fuck the police!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 10, 2018)

i'd just go slash all 4 of his tires, then call a tow truck, let him deal with them


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'd just go slash all 4 of his tires, then call a tow truck, let him deal with them


I've thought about it, but my whole issue is that these people drive off the edge of my driveway when they turn around, breaking the edges. I don't want a truck with 4 flats and a tow truck in my driveway to possibly fuck it up worse. It's an ongoing issue, the police have been called before and I'm always in the wrong because I'm pissed off and loud. Excuse me for getting mad at dealing with the same fucking issue, people illegally parking in my driveway, repeatedly, causing property damage and you won't do shit about it. I thought police were supposed to go after the ones breaking the law? One reason I fucking hate cops. 

I've been trying to think of something to do that'd fuck their cars up without being obvious I did it, they can't see their car when they're at the neighbors so it shouldn't be hard. A handful of sand in the oil pan and tranny or something. Loosen some brake fittings? Pinhole in a fuel line near the exhaust? Sprinkle some ricin in the air vents? Satanic ritual unleashing demons to haunt thier car? Call in a suspicious vehicle and put a box with a bunch of wires in thier back seat? Loosen lug nuts?

Actually, I'm thinking of getting a box of stinkbombs, toss a couple in the window and hope they step on them.

And I should get a bunch of these "I love penis" bumper stickers.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 10, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I've thought about it, but my whole issue is that these people drive off the edge of my driveway when they turn around, breaking the edges. I don't want a truck with 4 flats and a tow truck in my driveway to possibly fuck it up worse. It's an ongoing issue, the police have been called before and I'm always in the wrong because I'm pissed off and loud. Excuse me for getting mad at dealing with the same fucking issue, people illegally parking in my driveway, repeatedly, causing property damage and you won't do shit about it. I thought police were supposed to go after the ones breaking the law? One reason I fucking hate cops.
> 
> I've been trying to think of something to do that'd fuck their cars up without being obvious I did it, they can't see their car when they're at the neighbors so it shouldn't be hard. A handful of sand in the oil pan and tranny or something. Loosen some brake fittings? Pinhole in a fuel line near the exhaust? Sprinkle some ricin in the air vents? Satanic ritual unleashing demons to haunt thier car? Call in a suspicious vehicle and put a box with a bunch of wires in thier back seat? Loosen lug nuts?
> 
> ...


https://www.amazon.com/Violation-Vehicle-Illegally-Fluorescent-Stickers/dp/B00895YWWK


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 10, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Some asshole just parked his running truck in my driveway to go to a neighbors yard sale. My driveway is heavily marked "No trespassing / no parking". When i started screaming at him to move it he gave me shit, so I told him I was going to move it for him. This guy charged me like he was going to spear me, so I pulled out my knife, no one's laying a hand on me.Now I'm waiting to see if he actually called the cops like he said he did.
> 
> Yay. Fuck the police!


Fuck the police? In this instance he is trespassing in a marked zone and you engaged in self-defense. You should have blocked him in and called the cops and had them cite him. Let him sort out his anger issues with the guy in the black dress.



WeedFreak78 said:


> I've thought about it, but my whole issue is that these people drive off the edge of my driveway when they turn around, breaking the edges. I don't want a truck with 4 flats and a tow truck in my driveway to possibly fuck it up worse. It's an ongoing issue, the police have been called before and I'm always in the wrong because I'm pissed off and loud. Excuse me for getting mad at dealing with the same fucking issue, people illegally parking in my driveway, repeatedly, causing property damage and you won't do shit about it. I thought police were supposed to go after the ones breaking the law? One reason I fucking hate cops.
> 
> I've been trying to think of something to do that'd fuck their cars up without being obvious I did it, they can't see their car when they're at the neighbors so it shouldn't be hard. A handful of sand in the oil pan and tranny or something. Loosen some brake fittings? Pinhole in a fuel line near the exhaust? Sprinkle some ricin in the air vents? Satanic ritual unleashing demons to haunt thier car? Call in a suspicious vehicle and put a box with a bunch of wires in thier back seat? Loosen lug nuts?
> 
> ...


Crappie fun to catch and so very useful


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 10, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I've thought about it, but my whole issue is that these people drive off the edge of my driveway when they turn around, breaking the edges. I don't want a truck with 4 flats and a tow truck in my driveway to possibly fuck it up worse. It's an ongoing issue, the police have been called before and I'm always in the wrong because I'm pissed off and loud. Excuse me for getting mad at dealing with the same fucking issue, people illegally parking in my driveway, repeatedly, causing property damage and you won't do shit about it. I thought police were supposed to go after the ones breaking the law? One reason I fucking hate cops.
> 
> I've been trying to think of something to do that'd fuck their cars up without being obvious I did it, they can't see their car when they're at the neighbors so it shouldn't be hard. A handful of sand in the oil pan and tranny or something. Loosen some brake fittings? Pinhole in a fuel line near the exhaust? Sprinkle some ricin in the air vents? Satanic ritual unleashing demons to haunt thier car? Call in a suspicious vehicle and put a box with a bunch of wires in thier back seat? Loosen lug nuts?
> 
> ...


Next time, while he can't see, find and take the vehicle registration. Don't let him know. If it escalates and the cops come, he has no registration. If no escalation, eventually he'll get stopped and , oh my, no registration. Or road flares+a quart of gas


----------



## ANC (Jun 10, 2018)

Roasted some lamb chops on potatoes, carrots and onions, had some rice and butternut on the side...
I'm well stuffed tonight.

some places are anal about vandalism. I've heard of someone catching a case because of writing on a car's windscreen in lipstick.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 10, 2018)

ANC said:


> Roasted some lamb chops on potatoes, carrots and onions, had some rice and butternut on the side...
> I'm well stuffed tonight.


You forgot the beans


----------



## ANC (Jun 10, 2018)

Fuck beans... maybe some green beans would be ok, but there is not much stomach real estate left.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Fuck the police? In this instance he is trespassing in a marked zone and you engaged in self-defense. You should have blocked him in and called the cops and had them cite him. Let him sort out his anger issues with the guy in the black dress.
> 
> 
> 
> Crappie fun to catch and so very useful


The last time I stopped someone from leaving before the police showed up I was threatened with arrest for kidnapping and grand theft, , so that's not happening again. 

Funny you say crappie. I was just talking about getting my fishing license to go catch some pumpkinseeds for my compost. No limit on them so I can bring buckets full home. One more reason, now.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 10, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Some asshole just parked his running truck in my driveway to go to a neighbors yard sale. My driveway is heavily marked "No trespassing / no parking". When i started screaming at him to move it he gave me shit, so I told him I was going to move it for him. This guy charged me like he was going to spear me, so I pulled out my knife, no one's laying a hand on me.Now I'm waiting to see if he actually called the cops like he said he did.
> 
> Yay. Fuck the police!


https://www.etsy.com/listing/518504534/50-large-caltrops-ninja-road-tire-spikes?ref=listing-shop-header-2


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 10, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> ((TAP TAP)) is this thing on...... must still be broken....smh
> 
> Hello.......hello helloooooooooooo
> 
> TESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSTING ....



Glad you're back, bro, missed you. Especially glad because everyone can stop wearing those stupid avatars, I'm not that smart and it was confusing me...


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 10, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Glad you're back, bro, missed you. Especially glad because everyone can stop wearing those stupid avatars, I'm not that smart and it was confusing me...


Thanks dude......I just parked my truck in some guys driveway and he pulled a knife on me when I rushed him......I told him I was calling the cops. I'm actually having some dynamite delivered as we speak. 




@WeedFreak78


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 10, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Thanks dude......I just parked my truck in some guys driveway and he pulled a knife on me when I rushed him......I told him I was calling the cops. I'm actually having some dynamite delivered as we speak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You get around. Next time yell PENIS! so i know you're a friendly.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 10, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> The last time I stopped someone from leaving before the police showed up I was threatened with arrest for kidnapping and grand theft, , so that's not happening again.
> 
> Funny you say crappie. I was just talking about getting my fishing license to go catch some pumpkinseeds for my compost. No limit on them so I can bring buckets full home. One more reason, now.


Blocking someone who has trespassed and effecting a Citizen's Arrest is merely apprehending a criminal. I think the crappie solution is far more elegant.


----------



## 420God (Jun 10, 2018)

I'm still recovering from a quincenera we were invited to. There were 2 bottles of Presidente on every table and 20 bottles of Patron at the bar. I made it till 3 am. 

 
At least I have some tamales to recover with.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 10, 2018)

I love tamales


----------



## charface (Jun 10, 2018)

Welcome back man.
Now I gotta find another Avatar.
But still, glad yer back


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 10, 2018)

charface said:


> Welcome back man.
> Now I gotta find another Avatar.
> But still, glad yer back


I changed to an SR-71 in flight.

Using the @Indacouch '63 seemed a lot like it.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 10, 2018)

I need 2 more 55 gal. plastic drums. I'm at my 160 gal. capacity and have to bleed off the catch barrel.
  

So I'm on water watch tonight. Fall asleep and the rain stops, that barrel will be empty in the morning.

Got 97% of the garage empty. Takes time to set shit up.

  
back at it tomorrow.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 10, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I need 2 more 55 gal. plastic drums. I'm at my 160 gal. capacity and have to bleed off the catch barrel.
> View attachment 4149184 View attachment 4149185
> 
> So I'm on water watch tonight. Fall asleep and the rain stops, that barrel will be empty in the morning.
> ...


You need one of these.
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Superior-Pump-Wide-Angle-Tethered-Float-Switch-92000/302330583?cm_mmc=Shopping|VF|G|0|G-VF-PLA|&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI4v77r9rK2wIVBNVkCh27cQ-JEAQYAiABEgKtlvD_BwE&dclid=COGi5draytsCFUZGXgodwxMB5A


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 10, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I love tamales


One f'n step ahead of me, fuck.



420God said:


> I'm still recovering from a quincenera we were invited to. There were 2 bottles of Presidente on every table and 20 bottles of Patron at the bar. I made it till 3 am.
> 
> View attachment 4149121
> At least I have some tamales to recover with.
> View attachment 4149122


Very nice, pretty soon you are going to be hosting one  I'd hire @Gary Goodson to cater, he's mobile now!


----------



## 420God (Jun 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> One f'n step ahead of me, fuck.
> 
> 
> Very nice, pretty soon you are going to be hosting one  I'd hire @Gary Goodson to cater, he's mobile now!


Mine wants a sweet 16 and a car instead but we'll see what happens, wife's family really wants us to throw her one. At around $10,000 she's not getting both.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jun 11, 2018)

420God said:


> Mine wants a sweet 16 and a car instead but we'll see what happens, wife's family really wants us to throw her one. At around $10,000 she's not getting both.


Ouch, $10 K are you sure your not hosting a wedding


----------



## ANC (Jun 11, 2018)

Lol, you can't even get a learners license here at 16.... buys me some time.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 11, 2018)

Cleaned up my garage, swapped out my snow tires, then vacuumed my car. One of the snow tires i took off had huge dry cracks in the sides i didn't notice, guess they're done. Wish i saw it before i took them off,, I woulda went and burned em down. I figure I've had this set of snow tires something like 10 years, so I can't complain. Bridgestone Blizzaks, they're expensive but worth it.


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 11, 2018)

Cleaned up Christine after her first rip of the season this weekend


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 12, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I've thought about it, but my whole issue is that these people drive off the edge of my driveway when they turn around, breaking the edges. I don't want a truck with 4 flats and a tow truck in my driveway to possibly fuck it up worse. It's an ongoing issue, the police have been called before and I'm always in the wrong because I'm pissed off and loud. Excuse me for getting mad at dealing with the same fucking issue, people illegally parking in my driveway, repeatedly, causing property damage and you won't do shit about it. I thought police were supposed to go after the ones breaking the law? One reason I fucking hate cops.
> 
> I've been trying to think of something to do that'd fuck their cars up without being obvious I did it, they can't see their car when they're at the neighbors so it shouldn't be hard. A handful of sand in the oil pan and tranny or something. Loosen some brake fittings? Pinhole in a fuel line near the exhaust? Sprinkle some ricin in the air vents? Satanic ritual unleashing demons to haunt thier car? Call in a suspicious vehicle and put a box with a bunch of wires in thier back seat? Loosen lug nuts?
> 
> ...


bleach in the gas tank is what really works, if you want to just flat fuck up an engine. it'll start, run for a few minutes, long enough to get them away from your house, then the bleach hits the carb and it's all over, everywhere the bleach goes, it oxidizes everything it touches. they'll have to use that engine for parts


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 12, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Cleaned up Christine after her first rip of the season this weekend View attachment 4149693


Nice job


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 12, 2018)

Sold a piece of property and made a quick 50K.

I should go take a nap cause I probably won't top that one today.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jun 12, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Sold a piece of property and made a quick 50K.
> 
> I should go take a nap cause I probably won't top that one today.


That is awesome, congrats!


----------



## dstroy (Jun 12, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I've thought about it, but my whole issue is that these people drive off the edge of my driveway when they turn around, breaking the edges. I don't want a truck with 4 flats and a tow truck in my driveway to possibly fuck it up worse. It's an ongoing issue, the police have been called before and I'm always in the wrong because I'm pissed off and loud. Excuse me for getting mad at dealing with the same fucking issue, people illegally parking in my driveway, repeatedly, causing property damage and you won't do shit about it. I thought police were supposed to go after the ones breaking the law? One reason I fucking hate cops.
> 
> I've been trying to think of something to do that'd fuck their cars up without being obvious I did it, they can't see their car when they're at the neighbors so it shouldn't be hard. A handful of sand in the oil pan and tranny or something. Loosen some brake fittings? Pinhole in a fuel line near the exhaust? Sprinkle some ricin in the air vents? Satanic ritual unleashing demons to haunt thier car? Call in a suspicious vehicle and put a box with a bunch of wires in thier back seat? Loosen lug nuts?
> 
> ...


Put big rocks where they park if it’s your land. Problem solved.


----------



## dstroy (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 12, 2018)

honestly, i'd just put a big fat pipe at either side of the end of the driveway, about 2 1/2 or 3 feet tall, fill them full of cement, and run a damn logging chain across the end of my driveway. get a good padlock, and fuck em, let em scrape the chrome off their bumpers if they want to. drop the chain, drive over it, pull it tight again, and lock it. bit of a pain in the ass, but it'll stop the problem.


----------



## thump easy (Jun 12, 2018)

I layed out a house in construction came home im gona sighn up for a trip on iowaska in the jungle im thinking and go back in time of a fever as a kid dreams in fevery swet not knowing what war was yet in the middle of it as a kid had to be quit make no nose then get up and yell for help!!!! Laying in ruins HELP!!!!! Shhhh. As the sequenced patern of each side taking life yet knowing it was racial of color the dots amplified sound .yet the doctor is black near us... The screen playing out in sound like a game of battlefield.. Good and evil... I running to school as the exersist walks ihave to decapitate her head and toss it over the fence drenched in sweat running a high fever just a kid about 7 years old.. What the fuck do i know about war??? The dream was realistic dreamnt with eyes wide open tripn balls man i walk to school looking for the head woundering if id see it open its eyes i run past that part of the fence if i walked home alone.. Any ways this jogged my memory today the upper part near the head the diagram as the dot moved closer to the other side sound terror i dont know how but fucken trip me out to this day it felt real.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 13, 2018)

thump easy said:


> I layed out a house in construction came home im gona sighn up for a trip on iowaska in the jungle im thinking and go back in time of a fever as a kid dreams in fevery swet not knowing what war was yet in the middle of it as a kid had to be quit make no nose then get up and yell for help!!!! Laying in ruins HELP!!!!! Shhhh. As the sequenced patern of each side taking life yet knowing it was racial of color the dots amplified sound .yet the doctor is black near us... The screen playing out in sound like a game of battlefield.. Good and evil... I running to school as the exersist walks ihave to decapitate her head and toss it over the fence drenched in sweat running a high fever just a kid about 7 years old.. What the fuck do i know about war??? The dream was realistic dreamnt with eyes wide open tripn balls man i walk to school looking for the head woundering if id see it open its eyes i run past that part of the fence if i walked home alone.. Any ways this jogged my memory today the upper part near the head the diagram as the dot moved closer to the other side sound terror i dont know how but fucken trip me out to this day it felt real.


didn't we talk about making post while taking DMT?


----------



## thump easy (Jun 13, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> didn't we talk about making post while taking DMT?


No i havent made or ever took dmt that was a halucination under a high fever lolz but just seen the documenteries those people were acting in the same manner..


----------



## ANC (Jun 13, 2018)

thump easy said:


> No i havent made or ever took dmt that was a halucination under a high fever lolz but just seen the documenteries those people were acting in the same manner..


missing out


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 13, 2018)

My mom is moving into an assisted living facility today!
It's been a rocky road but she finally threw in the towel. 
She's very apprehensive. 
Understatement -- she's freaking out a little but that's normal. 

The final straw was when her neighbor fell and broke a hip, went through a long and painful rehab, then fell and broke the other one.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 13, 2018)

sucks for her neighbor, but if it gave her the motivation to do what needed to be done, then at least something good came of it


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> My mom is moving into an assisted living facility today!
> It's been a rocky road but she finally threw in the towel.
> She's very apprehensive.
> Understatement -- she's freaking out a little but that's normal.
> ...


Wtf, her neighbor was most likely drunk. Why should your mom pay for her neighbors mistakes? On second thought Good idea to get rid of mom, now you can bring bitches over and not get embarrassed... lol I'm just joking, bro. That's hella good, she'll be safe. Good job


----------



## Bareback (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm at the hospital with my grandkids today, my three year old is having tubes put in his ear again . As I sit here holding my 2 month old the nurse calls a family back , I think the name was mills , but what I heard was MILF so I look up to see two gorgeous , big breasted chicks with a child . And I think, how ironic....... I finally miss heard something that makes sense.


----------



## ANC (Jun 13, 2018)

My baby is turning 6 today.


----------



## ANC (Jun 14, 2018)

thump easy said:


> No i havent made or ever took dmt that was a halucination under a high fever lolz but just seen the documenteries those people were acting in the same manner..


----------



## rastagurlx90 (Jun 14, 2018)

hey i have great day today yeeeey


----------



## Fubard (Jun 14, 2018)

Oh, where do I start.

Most prep work for trip to Amsterdam done, including decisions on vape (going big portable like Boundless CFX instead of desktop), just meds to sort out.

Managed almost 24 hours without tobacco, and haven't killed anyone yet.

The auto I have under my led panel still going strong, multiple heads longer than a standard 11oz beer can and a good 1.5 inch plus in diameter. Pics might be taken, but for 5th ever plant I like seeing almost half the bud sites being that size, especially considering it's an auto under 12/12 in a 1 gallon pot which was topped thanks to me breaking it, is under a light costing under $50 and has never seen any of the fancy brand name nutes, etc, everyone says to use. Still 3 weeks or so to go, but looking good for a "sufficient" harvest as long as I don't kill her first. And at 9 weeks since breaking ground, that now means 2.5 months without killing a plant which is a bit of a miracle for me.

So apart from swallowing valium to keep me calm from the lack of nicotine, all is as good as can be expected, all things considered.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 14, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Put big rocks where they park if it’s your land. Problem solved.





Roger A. Shrubber said:


> honestly, i'd just put a big fat pipe at either side of the end of the driveway, about 2 1/2 or 3 feet tall, fill them full of cement, and run a damn logging chain across the end of my driveway. get a good padlock, and fuck em, let em scrape the chrome off their bumpers if they want to. drop the chain, drive over it, pull it tight again, and lock it. bit of a pain in the ass, but it'll stop the problem.


Neither of those are great solutions. Anything at the edges of the driveway, rocks, poles, stumps, etc, make snow removal a pain in ass and I'd have to put a chain 25ft up the driveway so there's room to pull off the road Bertie unhooking it. I live on the main road in town, so no stopping in the road or you'll get plowed into. They'd still be able to pull in and block it. Unless i could put up an automatic gate, I just need to keep being psycho.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 14, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Neither of those are great solutions. Anything at the edges of the driveway, rocks, poles, stumps, etc, make snow removal a pain in ass and I'd have to put a chain 25ft up the driveway so there's room to pull off the road Bertie unhooking it. I live on the main road in town, so no stopping in the road or you'll get plowed into. They'd still be able to pull in and block it. Unless i could put up an automatic gate, I just need to keep being psycho.


then i like the sticker idea. put one right on the windshield, right in front of their face, and one on the drivers side window where it blocks the mirror. except i wouldn't get the "don't park here" stickers, i'd just get big smiley face stickers. and maybe an "i heart penis" sticker for the back bumper


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 14, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> then i like the sticker idea. put one right on the windshield, right in front of their face, and one on the drivers side window where it blocks the mirror. except i wouldn't get the "don't park here" stickers, i'd just get big smiley face stickers. and maybe an "i heart penis" sticker for the back bumper


 I was taking to some friends about it last night and one of them suggested getting small black and white "N.A.M.B.L.A" stickers. Something that could go on the back of the car, maybe below an emblem, and probably not be noticed by the driver, but will be noticed by anyone behind them.

During the convo I remembered a guy I worked with that carried around smaller FUCK stickers. Whenever he saw a " I (heart) my labrador", " i love my honor student", etc bumper sticker, he'd slap a FUCK sicker over the heart or love. I always wondered how many people drove around oblivious to the fact and wondering why they were getting dirty looks, flipped off or cut off. Sounds like something a few people around here would get a kick out of doing.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 14, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I was taking to some friends about it last night and one of them suggested getting small black and white "N.A.M.B.L.A" stickers. Something that could go on the back of the car, maybe below an emblem, and probably not be noticed by the driver, but will be noticed by anyone behind them.
> 
> During the convo I remembered a guy I worked with that carried around smaller FUCK stickers. Whenever he saw a " I (heart) my labrador", " i love my honor student", etc bumper sticker, he'd slap a FUCK sicker over the heart or love. I always wondered how many people drove around oblivious to the fact and wondering why they were getting dirty looks, flipped off or cut off. Sounds like something a few people around here would get a kick out of doing.


i'd do that in a heartbeat, just for fun. my sister once gave me a bumper sticker as a joke, it said "mean people suck"...she thought i would never use it, but i cut off the part that said mean, and used it for as long as i owned that car. i loved my "people suck" sticker.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 14, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'd do that in a heartbeat, just for fun. my sister once gave me a bumper sticker as a joke, it said "mean people suck"...she thought i would never use it, but i cut off the part that said mean, and used it for as long as i owned that car. i loved my "people suck" sticker.


I have the same sticker, cut the same way, on my tool box. I scraped it off some old hippies van we were fixing in the body shop. The guy mentioned how he would need to get new stickers and my boss pointed out the sticker I saved. The guy didn't think it was funny. Dumb hippies.


----------



## ANC (Jun 14, 2018)

Some days I just have to shake my head.
Our state monopoly power producer's staff are on strike despite it being against the law.
This means they are setting up roadblocks and threatening people not to go to work or deliver supply to the power stations.
They are also vandalizing equipment. The bosses made lots of money disappear and now there is nothing left for the giant increases they are used to.
Of course, in Africa what you do when you are pissed off is to hold the whole country at ransom.

Our power will be going out in a bit over an hour and we might have some intermittent power through the night then off again at 6am.

Also it is a stormy winters night with sporadic flooding predicted... my pool is nearly full after I started collecting water from the roof to the pool.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2018)

ANC said:


> Some days I just have to shake my head.
> Our state monopoly power producer's staff are on strike despite it being against the law.
> This means they are setting up roadblocks and threatening people not to go to work or deliver supply to the power stations.
> They are also vandalizing equipment. The bosses made lots of money disappear and now there is nothing left for the giant increases they are used to.
> ...


wow and all there asking is a pay raise......seems like power company doesn't have $$$ to do it

seems like the one hand doesn't know what the other hand is doing


----------



## Bareback (Jun 14, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> maybe an "i heart penis" sticker


Winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## 420God (Jun 14, 2018)

Got my stumps ground out today, farmer friend with a stump grinder came over and did it for $40. Not bad considering the size of the stumps. 
 
 
Also got the deck framed out. Decided to use my old boards to save some time and money. I picked out the best ones and cut what I needed. They're 2x12" which is overkill on a 10ft deck so they'll probably outlast even this one.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 14, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I have the same sticker, cut the same way, on my tool box. I scraped it off some old hippies van we were fixing in the body shop. The guy mentioned how he would need to get new stickers and my boss pointed out the sticker I saved. The guy didn't think it was funny. Dumb hippies.


I had a "People Suck" sticker on my 88 Ford Ranger!


----------



## neosapien (Jun 14, 2018)

The hellish, grueling opening season is officially over for me. Opened my last pool day. Still going to be pretty busy the next 2 weeks doing all the shit I blew off like changing light bulbs and fixing small leaks. But definitely should be less chaotic and no more working from can't see at morning til can't see at night. Still going to be 6 days a week until after Independence Day though. Fucking beat. But alive.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 14, 2018)

I got a root canal and drank some whiskey


----------



## lokie (Jun 14, 2018)

neosapien said:


> The hellish, grueling opening season is officially over for me. Opened my last pool day. Still going to be pretty busy the next 2 weeks doing all the shit I blew off like changing light bulbs and fixing small leaks. But definitely should be less chaotic and no more working from can't see at morning til can't see at night. Still going to be 6 days a week until after Independence Day though. Fucking beat. But alive.


Did you get a new helper?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 14, 2018)

What's up with all the Korean and gibberish Asian looking threads?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 14, 2018)

neosapien said:


> The hellish, grueling opening season is officially over for me. Opened my last pool day. Still going to be pretty busy the next 2 weeks doing all the shit I blew off like changing light bulbs and fixing small leaks. But definitely should be less chaotic and no more working from can't see at morning til can't see at night. Still going to be 6 days a week until after Independence Day though. Fucking beat. But alive.



Have you ever been seduced by an older lady while servicing a pool?


----------



## neosapien (Jun 14, 2018)

lokie said:


> Did you get a new helper?


I did. He's pretty normal too. Not much of a tradesman but he shows up everyday and even worked a few Saturdays. 



mr sunshine said:


> Have you ever been seduced by an older lady while servicing a pool?


I have never banged a customer. But it got coors lights in the basement close one time with this super slutty milf named Tracy and then her ex-husband showed up with the kid unexpectedly. Super awkward lol.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 14, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> What's up with all the Korean and gibberish Asian looking threads?


GWN said something about non stop Chinese spammers or something like that.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 14, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I did. He's pretty normal too. Not much of a tradesman but he shows up everyday and even worked a few Saturdays.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never banged a customer. But it got coors lights in the basement close one time with this super slutty milf named Tracy and then her ex-husband showed up with the kid unexpectedly. Super awkward lol.


Nice, do you still wack it to that memory?


Blue Wizard said:


> GWN said something about non stop Chinese spammers or something like that.


Don't those idiots know we can't even read that shit?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 14, 2018)

I got the garage cleaned out and got my buddy to help me lift pressure sprayer into and out of my truck to clean garage floor.

But ya know what?

I said fuck cleaning that floor until tomorrow. So I set up my new office instead.

 
I can make it way bigger by pulling tractor out.
 
Got my own desk. No room in my soon to be new basement, I'm finally going to bring home all that nice old wood furniture I refinished last summer and fall.


This is an antique recliner from like 1920 something. Wife bought it at antique store and it was in living room for a few years. She said I could get rid of it.

Nonsense! Especially after I saw a $550 price tag hidden under it. She says she only paid $350. Either way, It's mine now.

Unless I can get $300 for it. Lol.
 
It actually reclines by moving this support bar to any one of four (4) positions. Big in the '20's I guess. Perfect for a shed office!


----------



## Fubard (Jun 14, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> What's up with all the Korean and gibberish Asian looking threads?


Not sure if it's anything to do with the forum software, but I'be seen the same on other forums using the same software, the same Chinese/Korean spam, usually pushing a list of universities worldwide and I guess how to get into them, and.multiple posters are used. Makes you wonder about a flaw in the software allowing someone to create such posters and posts, or what sort of little scamming army is sitting there flooding multiple forums on all subjects, the only common thing between them being the forum software used, the XenForo software.


----------



## ANC (Jun 14, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Nice, do you still wack it to that memory?
> 
> Don't those idiots know we can't even read that shit?


It doesn't matter. It is not for us... the more links there are to your shit, the higher search engines rank your site.....
So, they will post that crap anywhere with low enough barriers to entry.


----------



## ANC (Jun 15, 2018)

So now, we are back to loadshedding.....
This means every area has its power cut for 2 and a half hours every day at a different time every day according to a schedule....I lucked out last night and today as the power off time will only be after lights out and we are booked into a hotel in the countryside for the evening, anyway.
But I guess it is going to become problematic. I see a small generator in my future. 
My plants are not going to like this shit.


----------



## ss nimrod (Jun 15, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Neither of those are great solutions. Anything at the edges of the driveway, rocks, poles, stumps, etc, make snow removal a pain in ass and I'd have to put a chain 25ft up the driveway so there's room to pull off the road Bertie unhooking it. I live on the main road in town, so no stopping in the road or you'll get plowed into. They'd still be able to pull in and block it. Unless i could put up an automatic gate, I just need to keep being psycho.


Get a dog?
Specifically a Cane Corso (Roman War Dog). 
We got ours, she's a rescue, was really abused for her first 18months prior to getting here. 
With a lot of love She's gained 20-30 pounds, now 110 pounds, 6' long when she stands up, with a head the size of a basketball, the dog is a "monster", and just wants to cuddle and get belly rubs from us.

But...At the end of the day the Cane Corso is a guard dog, thats what is does and it does it very well, my wife is the safest woman in town. The way the dog "guards" her mommy is amazing.
The dog is so good at its job the mailman no longer delivers to our house.
Occasionally somebody will ring the doorbell (poor bastards) the dog makes sure they never do that again.


----------



## ANC (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jun 15, 2018)

Having some lasagne at a small eatery before we go to the guest lodge


----------



## neosapien (Jun 15, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Nice, do you still wack it to that memory?


Naw, that was probably 13 years ago. Thanks to you I've graduated to Asian nipple porn.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 15, 2018)

always willing to help out


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 15, 2018)

Picked up my regular garden shop as a new customer. I now get a discount. 25 percent. Ohhh yeah. Traded today's mowing for 4 bags of dirt, 2 bags of fruit and flower and a half gallon of Iso. Think I'm gonna enjoy this customer.


----------



## charface (Jun 15, 2018)

Haven't been checking in much here but Im still doing shit. 
Been redoing my walkway and got some whiskey barrel planters put in today.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 15, 2018)

charface said:


> Haven't been checking in much here but Im still doing shit.
> Been redoing my walkway and got some whiskey barrel planters put in today.
> View attachment 4151447
> View attachment 4151448


Sorry Char, but I have to ask you to get the fuck rid of that big ass dandelion; that will make the difference between a rinse or a full shower when the water law kicks in


----------



## Bareback (Jun 15, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Sorry Char, but I have to ask you to get the fuck rid of that big ass dandelion; that will make the difference between a rinse or a full shower when the water law kicks in


That dandelion is worth [email protected] publics.


----------



## lokie (Jun 15, 2018)

charface said:


> Haven't been checking in much here but Im still doing shit.
> Been redoing my walkway and got some whiskey barrel planters put in today.
> View attachment 4151447
> View attachment 4151448


28 years.

That's how long you can expect the whiskey barrel planters to last.

I just tore down 2 that had rotted away from the rings. 1 I had planted a Japanese Red Maple in. The tree is beautiful but the barrel not so much.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 15, 2018)

Today was a total cluster fuck. I had to put tubes in the front tires on my riding mower, easy right? Yeah, if you're not a complete moron like I was, . I grabbed the tubes i had on the shelf that I thought I bought a couple weeks ago for these tires. Fought for an hour trying to stuff the tube into the first, stiff as fuck, 20 year old, original tires. When that didn't work i popped one side of the tire off the rim, which made getting the tube in much easier. Then it took me 4 fucking hours to get the tire back on the rim. I managed to stuff the other tire, only ripping 2 knuckles open, in about an hour. After a few attempts go get them to seat and not losing the air valve, I looked at the boxes and realized they were the wrong size tubes.  . Another hour to get them out without fucking them up, go buy two of the right size, fight another hour to put them in, more bloody knuckles and tear the last one trying to get the last of it in . Throw the fucking tire across the garage while screaming profanities.  Go back to the store for another tube, come back and look for the tire, another half hour fighting, the ripped tube came out easily.... in pieces, more body knuckles and swearing. 9 fucking hours.

9.Fucking.Hours.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 15, 2018)

Dr. Wing Wang tanked me wewwy wewwy much today. I say, are u cwazy or are u just high? U definitely not just an ordinary guy.


----------



## SageFromZen (Jun 15, 2018)

I hate to back-up post 28507 with the day that I've had but... I crossed the San Mateo bridge and went to Half Moon bay, swung a left(south) on Highway 1 and went to my favorite nude beach just south of San Gregorio. Just me at one end and two lesbians at the other end of the beach.

It was... a horrible day.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 15, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Today was a total cluster fuck. I had to put tubes in the front tires on my riding mower, easy right? Yeah, if you're not a complete moron like I was, . I grabbed the tubes i had on the shelf that I thought I bought a couple weeks ago for these tires. Fought for an hour trying to stuff the tube into the first, stiff as fuck, 20 year old, original tires. When that didn't work i popped one side of the tire off the rim, which made getting the tube in much easier. Then it took me 4 fucking hours to get the tire back on the rim. I managed to stuff the other tire, only ripping 2 knuckles open, in about an hour. After a few attempts go get them to seat and not losing the air valve, I looked at the boxes and realized they were the wrong size tubes.  . Another hour to get them out without fucking them up, go buy two of the right size, fight another hour to put them in, more bloody knuckles and tear the last one trying to get the last of it in . Throw the fucking tire across the garage while screaming profanities.  Go back to the store for another tube, come back and look for the tire, another half hour fighting, the ripped tube came out easily.... in pieces, more body knuckles and swearing. 9 fucking hours.
> 
> 9.Fucking.Hours.


I admire your grit.


----------



## charface (Jun 15, 2018)

lokie said:


> 28 years.
> 
> That's how long you can expect the whiskey barrel planters to last.
> 
> I just tore down 2 that had rotted away from the rings. 1 I had planted a Japanese Red Maple in. The tree is beautiful but the barrel not so much.


Wow, 
Those fuckers will probably be here longer than me. 
Funky


----------



## ANC (Jun 16, 2018)

I normally spend more time on youtube figuring out the right way to do shit than actually doing the shit.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 16, 2018)

Finally decided that big pile of logs has been sitting long enough so i should probably get the ole splitter out and go to town. A lot of it still needs sawed down to size so that's my project for the day.


----------



## Fubard (Jun 16, 2018)

Got all set for getting train to the Dam at 8am tomorrow, been out for "a drink" because the weather is nice and I'll wind myself up over what is not needed for an overnight, all meds in order, plans in order inculding touristy stuff to keep her happy, only one night but it was free so I ain't complaining, gin will help me sleep until 5or 6am so enough coffee can be consumed, then off we go for a relaxing time getting weed, a new vape and Christ knows what else. I get the feeling I might need a truck to get everything home if she has her way.

Looking forward to it, in my condition just getting out of the house is a bit of a miracle....


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 16, 2018)

Father's Day came early, just watched my son commencement ceremony from ucsd!


----------



## neosapien (Jun 16, 2018)

I just went and did a charity job for some nice old lady that lives down by me. She bought an automatic chlorinator from us a few years ago and her grandson hooked it up wrong and she just always complained it never worked. So I finally went down there Thursday and saw what was wrong and what I needed and told her I'd be back today to fix it. So I did. Only took me 30 minutes. Good deed for the season accomplished.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 16, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I just went and did a charity job for some nice old lady that lives down by me. She bought an automatic chlorinator from us a few years ago and her grandson hooked it up wrong and she just always complained it never worked. So I finally went down there Thursday and saw what was wrong and what I needed and told her I'd be back today to fix it. So I did. Only took me 30 minutes. Good deed for the season accomplished.


I hope you told her she has a dipshit grandson who was trying to kill her for the inheritance.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 16, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I hope you told her she has a dipshit grandson who was trying to kill her for the inheritance.


He was actually there today. He was 17 and about 300lbs and didn't take his eyes off his phone nor move from his chair. I'm surprised he even knew how to use a drill.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 16, 2018)

lokie said:


> 28 years.
> 
> That's how long you can expect the whiskey barrel planters to last.
> 
> I just tore down 2 that had rotted away from the rings. 1 I had planted a Japanese Red Maple in. The tree is beautiful but the barrel not so much.


.27 years.

The shut down a famous whiskey distillery down the road from me in 1989.

Moved to NY. Everybody and their brother got whiskey barrels when they moved.

Mine were all rotted out in 2016. Nice while they lasted though. I should have polyurethaned them maybe, but who thinks about 2016 in 1989?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 16, 2018)

neosapien said:


> He was actually there today. He was 17 and about 300lbs and didn't take his eyes off his phone nor move from his chair. I'm surprised he even knew how to use a drill.


you should offer him a job, sounds like a good opportunity for comedic experiences.....


----------



## neosapien (Jun 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you should offer him a job, sounds like a good opportunity for comedic experiences.....


The premise sounds good but it'll be like day 1: He had a heart attack. The end.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 16, 2018)

Wacked weeds, cut grass, moved a bunch more stuff into shed from the other house's shed and watered a couple container tomato plants and 2 dry container pepper plants.

Then I sat in my new shed office.

There's a million lightning bugs out tonight. And a couple toads.

 
Preflight warm up and hour ago. They're everywhere.
 
Toads look hungry. 

Toad shit in the morning no doubt.
 
Or maybe right now.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 16, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Wacked weeds, cut grass, moved a bunch more stuff into shed from the other house's shed and watered a couple container tomato plants and 2 dry container pepper plants.
> 
> Then I sat in my new shed office.
> 
> ...


Is that toad taking a dump?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Is that toad taking a dump?


Yeah. What's the N-P-K rating on toad guano?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 16, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yeah. What's the N-P-K rating on toad guano?


----------



## Fubard (Jun 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you should offer him a job, sounds like a good opportunity for comedic experiences.....


What as, a depth charge?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 16, 2018)

Fubard said:


> What as, a depth charge?


fat people float....tie brushes to him and use him as a scrubber

(that's a joke, but not bullshit, i was a fat kid and i floated so well it was actually hard to stay under. i've lost a lot of weight, and i don't float anymore, now i gotta tread water or i sink)


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 16, 2018)

The cattle fence stuff is working great for tomatoes. Just weave them as they grow.


----------



## Fubard (Jun 17, 2018)

Well, made it onto train and now in Dordrecht. An hour and a half or so then it's Dam time


----------



## ANC (Jun 17, 2018)

Well, it is fathers day... I remember bringing my daughter home from the hospital for the first time on fathers day.

Have a good one dads.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 17, 2018)

Happy Father's day to all you mother fuckers........ see what I did there.




WeedFreak78 said:


> Today was a total cluster fuck. I had to put tubes in the front tires on my riding mower, easy right? Yeah, if you're not a complete moron like I was, . I grabbed the tubes i had on the shelf that I thought I bought a couple weeks ago for these tires. Fought for an hour trying to stuff the tube into the first, stiff as fuck, 20 year old, original tires. When that didn't work i popped one side of the tire off the rim, which made getting the tube in much easier. Then it took me 4 fucking hours to get the tire back on the rim. I managed to stuff the other tire, only ripping 2 knuckles open, in about an hour. After a few attempts go get them to seat and not losing the air valve, I looked at the boxes and realized they were the wrong size tubes.  . Another hour to get them out without fucking them up, go buy two of the right size, fight another hour to put them in, more bloody knuckles and tear the last one trying to get the last of it in . Throw the fucking tire across the garage while screaming profanities.  Go back to the store for another tube, come back and look for the tire, another half hour fighting, the ripped tube came out easily.... in pieces, more body knuckles and swearing. 9 fucking hours.
> 
> 9.Fucking.Hours.


I have a husky commercial zero turn , and on of the front tires died a few years ago. So I replaced it with a cheap tire but the damn thing always had a slow leak . This spring I replaced it again , but this time I took the rim and tire brushed it , sanded it, primed it , coated it with a layer of grease before mounting it , problem sovled. It was a all afternoon project , a pain in the ass. 
I like using tire labels and spud wrenches , I got the labels at harbor freight for 5$.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 17, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Happy Father's day to all you mother fuckers........ see what I did there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit, I just looked and I coulda got 2 new tires for under $30 bucks and not dealt with tubes, which cost me $20. New tires are easy to mount, I just assumed tubes would be way cheaper. FML


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 17, 2018)

Fuck fuck fuckity fuck!
Cannaventure Half & Half dying slowly of dehydration. Zero hope of saving her...


Strangled by mold.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Fuck fuck fuckity fuck!
> Cannaventure Half & Half dying slowly of dehydration. Zero hope of saving her...
> View attachment 4152163
> 
> ...


oof, that sucks....think i'd just put it out of my misery and move on.....or....
......i'm a mad scientist at heart....try taking a branch, skinning it, and doing a "skin graft" over the damaged area? nothing to lose at this point. clean the effected area good with h2o2, cut away the damaged area, and put the new skin in place with a light wrapping of something like gauze, so it can get air.....honestly just curious if it would work at this point, i've done plenty of grafts on trees, and they'll take and heal over in a week or less most times


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 17, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> oof, that sucks....think i'd just put it out of my misery and move on.....or....
> ......i'm a mad scientist at heart....try taking a branch, skinning it, and doing a "skin graft" over the damaged area? nothing to lose at this point. clean the effected area good with h2o2, cut away the damaged area, and put the new skin in place with a light wrapping of something like gauze, so it can get air.....honestly just curious if it would work at this point, i've done plenty of grafts on trees, and they'll take and heal over in a week or less most times


Hmm... 
I could cut the stem ASAP and stick it in a bucket of water to re-hydrate the plant prior to surgery. 
How does the outer bark reconnect to transport fluids? Do the seams have to be touching, or do I peel them back a little then overlap on the new joint? 
Weed surgery. 
I like it! 

Or I could coat it with rooting powder and stick it in a bucket of wet dirt like a HUGE clone. 
I broke a giant branch off a yucca plant and it actually rooted! Think it could work on a large cannabis plant?


----------



## Bareback (Jun 17, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Holy shit, I just looked and I coulda got 2 new tires for under $30 bucks and not dealt with tubes, which cost me $20. New tires are easy to mount, I just assumed tubes would be way cheaper. FML


Yeah man that sucks, I paid 27$ for my tire. I asked for a smooth tire and he brought me a threaded tire ..... I'm like wtf .....fuck it, it's cheap. This tire store has good prices but they will tell you one thing and sell you another. Funny thing is I don't think their crooked I think their stupid.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 17, 2018)

Grilling some lunch with my girl by my side


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 17, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> oof, that sucks....think i'd just put it out of my misery and move on.....or....
> ......i'm a mad scientist at heart....try taking a branch, skinning it, and doing a "skin graft" over the damaged area? nothing to lose at this point. clean the effected area good with h2o2, cut away the damaged area, and put the new skin in place with a light wrapping of something like gauze, so it can get air.....honestly just curious if it would work at this point, i've done plenty of grafts on trees, and they'll take and heal over in a week or less most times


OK I misread your post. 
You are saying sacrifice a large branch & peel the "skin" to use a graft. 

I thought you meant sever the main stem and remove the damaged segment before doing a "rejoin" -- which I'm 99% sure wouldn't work. 

Hmm... I'm going to go find a scalpel and some peroxide!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 17, 2018)

the cambium layers have to touch, the thin layer right under the "bark". the more cambium touches cambium, the faster it'll heal.

not sure about rooting the whole thing, it's possible, but usually, the "woodier" the stem you're trying to root, the longer it takes


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 17, 2018)

Getting the last piece of new plastic up on the old tomatoe house. Then I'm off to a family BBQ.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Fuck fuck fuckity fuck!
> Cannaventure Half & Half dying slowly of dehydration. Zero hope of saving her...
> View attachment 4152163
> 
> ...


Knarly .......I've actually never seen that before so high up on the stock from the soil. Sorry man.


----------



## ANC (Jun 17, 2018)

Id dig a deep hole and put her under the ground up to the first branches.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 17, 2018)

Working on some peanut ice cream.
My lovely (pregnant daughter ) took care of cooking inside.
And a view of my muscadines out the kitchen window.


----------



## ANC (Jun 17, 2018)

Now I am wondering if you are going to be the grandad or the dad


----------



## charface (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## charface (Jun 17, 2018)

ANC said:


> Now I am wondering if you are going to be the grandad or the dad


God damn it post shorter vids during working hours. Now I have to remember to watch the rest later


----------



## ANC (Jun 17, 2018)

Just add it to watch it later que...
Sorry man, it is still Sunday night here.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> OK I misread your post.
> You are saying sacrifice a large branch & peel the "skin" to use a graft.
> 
> I thought you meant sever the main stem and remove the damaged segment before doing a "rejoin" -- which I'm 99% sure wouldn't work.
> ...


I would suggest a potato peeler, we don't use scalpels for skin grafts either but I don't think you could find a Brown Dermatome.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2018)

ANC said:


> Id dig a deep hole and put her under the ground up to the first branches.


^^^^^^^^ that but use the potato peeler to take off most of the mold. I'd also water with chlorinated tap.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 17, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> The cattle fence stuff is working great for tomatoes. Just weave them as they grow.
> View attachment 4151980


whats that buried under the hay in the front center? you havin gopher problems?


----------



## ANC (Jun 17, 2018)

For molds, wipe it down with some bleach...

Lol, gopher, that sounds like the name for permission from a friend to date his ex-chick.

_"I got the gopher from Joe to take Sally to Stink finger lane."_


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 17, 2018)

i'd take a scalpel, and cut all the way around twice, far enough apart to cover the bad part with some overlap. then split the piece vertically, and try to peel it off down to the bare wood. you want the underlayer to stay with the bark. cut away the bad stuff on your plants, and carefully scrape the bark away from the cambium on each side, then place your "graft", overlapping as much of the cambium as you can.use two or three pieces if you need to, then tie it on with a thin layer of gauze or something similar, so it can breath. i'd spray it with a little water if it looks like its starting to dry out.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 17, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> whats that buried under the hay in the front center? you havin gopher problems?
> View attachment 4152277


Lol. No. Just cardboard between the rows.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 17, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I would suggest a potato peeler, we don't use scalpels for skin grafts either but I don't think you could find a Brown Dermatome.


Is that what they used to torture that guy in "Red Sparrow" ?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Is that what they used to torture that guy in "Red Sparrow" ?


Haven't seen it. This is Zimmer's Brown Dermatome. In use there's a hose off the end.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> OK I misread your post.
> You are saying sacrifice a large branch & peel the "skin" to use a graft.
> 
> I thought you meant sever the main stem and remove the damaged segment before doing a "rejoin" -- which I'm 99% sure wouldn't work.
> ...


It's called a bridge graft if you want to do more research. I only heard about it in the last few weeks while looking into girdling.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 17, 2018)

i didn't know there was a name for it, my Gramps taught me to do grafts, so he didn't have to with his arthritis, just seemed like it might work. the alternative is to let it die, and i hate giving up


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 17, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i didn't know there was a name for it, my Gramps taught me to do grafts, so he didn't have to with his arthritis, just seemed like it might work. the alternative is to let it die, and i hate giving up


I have a few clones that have been stagnant for like 2 months, they started greening up about a month ago, then died back, now they all have new shoots coming out almost at soil level. I've cloned 3 times since I've cut those without any issues. Idk what happened, but if it's still green, I try saving them.

I bet that fucker would re root pretty quick if ya just chopped and planted it like a big clone. When i was guerrilla growing there were a few times I accidentally broke off a big branch, poked a hole in the ground and stuck it in, then not come back for a week, or more, and it had taken.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 17, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Haven't seen it. This is Zimmer's Brown Dermatome. In use there's a hose off the end.


Yep, looks like it


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 17, 2018)

Breakfast. Went out to the garage and walked into a small swarm of wasps. The old Broncotractor thing i pushed in last night had a softball sized nest in it i didn't see. Killed without mercy. Mowed the lawn, weeded the veggie garden, then had to hand water everything, thought I could wait till tomorrow to use the sprinkler but stuff was really drooping by mid morning. Showered, you know you're dirty when it's black water going down the drain the minute you step in. Went and spent the afternoon with my grandfather and the family. Both a happy and sad day, glad he's around, but sometimes I wonder if he's at the point where he'd be better if he wasnt, I wouldn't want to be. I have no food in the house right now, so I wanted to stop and get a tuna steak for dinner, but my fish guy was closed. Then I get a text from my roommate that lobsters on sale at Shaws, $5.99lb, so I make some phone calls and they're all sold out. So it looks like I'm eating either leftover pizza or frozen hamburgers...them I'm gonna go get that Broncotractor running.


----------



## Fubard (Jun 18, 2018)

Went to Amsterdam, got Boundless CFX, got nice shotgun pipe, got load of seeds, got shitload of weed, did touristy stuff, she's happy with shopping and good food, met some REALLY nice people, now heading home to rest for 3 days...


----------



## Bareback (Jun 18, 2018)

ANC said:


> Now I am wondering if you are going to be the grandad or the dad


That's ruff dude, but to clarify I'll be the grand parent.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 18, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I have a few clones that have been stagnant for like 2 months, they started greening up about a month ago, then died back, now they all have new shoots coming out almost at soil level. I've cloned 3 times since I've cut those without any issues. Idk what happened, but if it's still green, I try saving them.
> 
> I bet that fucker would re root pretty quick if ya just chopped and planted it like a big clone. When i was guerrilla growing there were a few times I accidentally broke off a big branch, poked a hole in the ground and stuck it in, then not come back for a week, or more, and it had taken.


Three years ago I trimmed a outdoor plant and let the trimmings lay on the ground about a week later three or four limbs had put down roots .


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 18, 2018)

I watered my peppers this morning.

Small holes around plants in the plastic mulch, so it takes over an hour to water 23 pepper plants.

 

I found these old FF soluables I used on weed a couple times. But it tip burns the buds so I quit using it. I think it might work on peppers. I don't go over 0-15-15 for weed bud boosters anymore. Tip burns too easy.

 
Used one for the 1st time today. I only fed them twice in 6 weeks. Decided on Beastie Bloomz today. Looks like they don't need N.

Jalapeno tree is looking good.

 
Those are easy, it's the 11 bell pepper plants I want to be productive. We don't get a lot of full sun here. Always clouds in my coffee.


----------



## Fubard (Jun 18, 2018)

Looked at plants, think I must be stoned because buds seemed to have swollen quite a bit since I last looked at 0715 yesterday, so that's also good news.

And I not only came back with 8 different baggies of weed,.no idea what I'm on just now, I also scored 200mg CBD vape fluid which should be a bit better than the 30mg I have now.

Happy days


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 18, 2018)

It was supposed to be nearing 100F today so I got up around 5:30 to go do more weeding around the yard and drench my fruits and veggies before it got sweltering. Made breakfast, went food shopping, and went and dropped a care package at a friends. Then i took a road trip to get a full set of used tires, only 17K on them, for my car for $75, one might not be good, but who cares for $18.75 each. Some old guy bought a newer, used, car and didn't want Bridgestone tires on it, so he bought a whole new set of another brand. Even if I have to spend another $100 for one more, used, tire and mounting I'm ahead of the game. I'd be looking at around $600+ for these same tires new. Stopped at this bomb sub place and got what they call a Giambotta - Steak, Fresh Sauteed Green Peppers, Onions & Mushrooms with Sweet Italian Sausage, Savory Pepperoni, Imported Genoa Salami and Melted Italian Provolone Cheese with Fresh Tomato Sauce. At the moment, I'm , then I'm taking a fucking nap. Maybe I'll do more shit later......


----------



## 420God (Jun 18, 2018)

Picked up the rest of the deck materials and I'm in the process of screwing all the decking boards down.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jun 18, 2018)

420God said:


> Picked up the rest of the deck materials and I'm in the process of screwing all the decking boards down.
> View attachment 4152818


I like your wood.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 18, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> I like your wood.


Beautiful and appears very sturdy. Some fine wood indeed.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jun 18, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Beautiful and appears very sturdy. Some fine wood indeed.


Did you see the perfect cock chalk lines though? I'm sure there is no flex.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 18, 2018)

showed up to work today and the boss didnt have fuckall to do, so I ended up home a few hours later, and went out for burgers and pints with a mate. Twas bloody glorious, pints and burgers with chips on a monday.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 18, 2018)

also any eurogrowers, what do you call "tater tots"?


----------



## jacksmuff (Jun 18, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> also any eurogrowers, what do you call "tater tots"?


tater tots or crispy crowns


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 18, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> I like your wood.


So does his wife *rimshot*


----------



## lokie (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 18, 2018)

oh, Lokie, and Lokie......


----------



## neosapien (Jun 18, 2018)

Everyone likes God's wood. 

Taketh this woodeth and buildeth this finest platform and theneth will you knoweth the loveth my child.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 18, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Everyone likes God's wood.
> 
> Taketh this woodeth and buildeth this finest platform and theneth will you knoweth the loveth my child.


You have to throw a couple 'heals' in there, and an open hand straight arm to the forehead.


----------



## 1alexie (Jun 18, 2018)

I just finished reviewing for my exam, I am hoping that I will be able to pass the test on Friday.


----------



## 2easy (Jun 19, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> tater tots or crispy crowns


potato gems


----------



## Fubard (Jun 19, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> also any eurogrowers, what do you call "tater tots"?


Various things depending on the brand, make them a little bigger and you have the classic croquette


----------



## Fubard (Jun 19, 2018)

Well, this is day 3 and I'm seriously impressed with the CFX, the difference between it and the G-Pen Elite is like night and day, the quality of the vapour and the flavours is superb. If you want a portable vape but don't want to spend the money on a Mighty or Firefly then I would say to definitely have a serious look at the CFX.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 19, 2018)

Bareback said:


> That's ruff dude, but to clarify I'll be the grand parent.


Way more gracious than I woulda been.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 19, 2018)

1alexie said:


> I just finished reviewing for my exam, I am hoping that I will be able to pass the test on Friday.


Get off the weed site and keep studying then.




Wait a sec, we're all genius here, what's the subject?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 19, 2018)

2easy said:


> potato gems


i like it, but i don't like it, kind of pretentious, why not tomato rubies, or green pepper emeralds


----------



## ANC (Jun 19, 2018)

Those look like cholesterol bombs.

I planted the rooted clones over to larger rockwool cubes today and not much else.
Got the pizza stone heating up in the oven for some munchies.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 19, 2018)

what? tater tots? cholesterol? no way...you have to deep fry them and put some butter and sour cream on them....and some cheese...and lots of salt....THEN you got some cholesterol.....


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 19, 2018)

I'm working on putting in a couple screen doors I've had for close to a year, figured it's about time. Had to prep the door openings: caulk, putty, prime and paint. Figured I'd grab lunch and have a smoke while paint dries. Hoping this goes well, I've never put one in before. And I hate painting, I'm such a ham fisted hack. I had as much paint on my hands as the door trim and, somehow, got paint on the door handle that I had masked with 2" tape. If I'm ever rich and have a new house built, it's getting a coated steel pipe frame and all synthetic materials, fuck wood. Back to work.


----------



## ANC (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 19, 2018)

I rode my bike at the beach, and then I walked on the beach, and then I went home


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what? tater tots? cholesterol? no way...you have to deep fry them and put some butter and sour cream on them....and some cheese...and lots of salt....THEN you got some cholesterol.....


You left out the most important ingredient...bacon.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 19, 2018)

I spent today coveting this guy's fan and umbrella. Not quite the 100°s that some of you are dealing with, but 90s and high humidity wear me down.

Nice surprise when I got home, though. Our first 3 tommy toes.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jun 19, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> You left out the most important ingredient...bacon.


Put it all together and you have an awesome snack! Damn I miss carbs


----------



## Bareback (Jun 19, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Way more gracious than I woulda been.


I ain't gonna take much that is said in TNT personal. Besides he has a daughter and one day it will be his turn. 

On another note, I'm curious about that post you made about Atlanta, is there more information on the event.


----------



## 420God (Jun 19, 2018)

Started on the rails and built the steps today.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 19, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I ain't gonna take much that is said in TNT personal. Besides he has a daughter and one day it will be his turn.
> 
> On another note, I'm curious about that post you made about Atlanta, is there more information on the event.


I was referring to the song that Ludacris was playing when I snapped that pic. It was at the HT michigan cup. A cannabis flea market. Some decent stuff, some doo doo. 
Nice talking to breeders, face to face and I scored a few new packs.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 19, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I was referring to the song that Ludacris was playing when I snapped that pic. It was at the HT michigan cup. A cannabis flea market. Some decent stuff, some doo doo.
> Nice talking to breeders, face to face and I scored a few new packs.


Ok that makes sense. Sounds like a good time.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 19, 2018)

Got my screen doors all in, pretty damn easy. Finally got a nice breeze going through the house. The cats dont know what to make of it. They're both afraid of the outdoors and its like I opened a portal to hell having the inside doors open. They swing wide out around it ends they walk by and the littlest motion makes them jump. Dumb cats, its no different than the window you've sat in front of for the last 5+years.

Now im chillin, smoking a bowl, dinking generic fruit punch mix and vodka waiting for some pizza you warm up, then I'm gonna shower and after that, debud some branches.... Maybe. The showers looking like its 50/50 the longer I sit here, everything else after that, the oods are getting worse as well. There's always tomorrow?


----------



## Fubard (Jun 20, 2018)

Freezer emptied, turned off and defrosted, now off to buy a new one because the one we have is so old the quality control label on the back says "Fred Flintstone".

It's done well, was second hand 10 years ago, but it's time it was turned into razor blades.


----------



## Fubard (Jun 20, 2018)

Oh, looked at plant earlier, same bud as posted before, same soda can, if it gets much fatter I'll have to think up some Yo Mama jokes.


----------



## ANC (Jun 20, 2018)

bought weed and watched youtube


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 20, 2018)

I got to get a good look at my new doors in the light. I don't like one of them, doesn't really fit the house and hides my nice new door... going out to buy another door that matches the one I like. I'll put this one somewhere else if it fits.


----------



## Fubard (Jun 20, 2018)

Oh, and it's day 4 with the Boundless CFX, and I am still having fun experimenting with the amount in the bowl and he temperature to get that "perfect" hit. Certainly produces the vapour, has certainly had me relaxed although the occasional splifferette is still being had. Most consumption is via the CFX, excellent effects.

It's so good that it made me decide to take the real step. I can't smoke pure weed, tried it and my throat went on fire, so that means adding in the traditional European-style tobacco. Well, decided the nicotine spray is no good, my throat doesn't like it, so it's back to something I know to break tobacco cycle and vape only.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 20, 2018)

I found a skink living in an old flower pot i emptied.


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 20, 2018)

put a metal/leather penis in a patients shoe..guys a real dick


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 20, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> View attachment 4153584 put a metal/leather penis in a patients shoe..guys a real dick


yeah, but it's a foot long......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 20, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> View attachment 4153584 put a metal/leather penis in a patients shoe..guys a real dick


so whats that for?


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so whats that for?


Its a metal shank to stiffen the shoe in his case he has a couple toes amputated and a toe filler foot orthotic so it helps him have a normal gait


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 20, 2018)

Fuck me. 


It's hot here. Humid as all get out. Been working on a rental property with no central air or window units. 

Thought about getting a portable unit. 

I thought about working at night for a while instead. That would probably help.

Haven't been around much. Been busy.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 20, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Fuck me.
> 
> 
> It's hot here. Humid as all get out. Been working on a rental property with no central air or window units.
> ...


make hay while the sun shines...cause it's really dark when it's not shining


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> make hay while the sun shines...cause it's really dark when it's not shining


I guess.

It's been hitting a 100 here. Then you go inside a structure with no ac and it gets even hotter. 

I'm sure I will end up putting a central heat and air unit but I'm nowhere near that point. 

Doing all the work myself and it's slow going. A few hours here and there when I can.

I figured nights would be best. Kids asleep and cooler.


----------



## 420God (Jun 20, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Fuck me.
> 
> 
> It's hot here. Humid as all get out. Been working on a rental property with no central air or window units.
> ...


The portable units are kinda weak, almost need it pointed right at you.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 20, 2018)

get a bottle of salt tablets, drink a lot of water...stay hydrated good and a fan helps a lot. if you do get a portable ac, put it in one room, close it up, and go take breaks in there whenever you start to feel overheated. i used to go sit in the walkin when i was cooking, would be so hot steam would come off of me for a couple of minutes.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 20, 2018)

420God said:


> The portable units are kinda weak, almost need it pointed right at you.


I found a store that buys pallets of goods and resells resell them. It was either a couple cheap window units or portable. The portable was 12,500 btu. I figured I could hang a sheet or tarp over the door to the room I'm working in and at least get a little relief.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 20, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I guess.
> 
> It's been hitting a 100 here. Then you go inside a structure with no ac and it gets even hotter.
> 
> ...


My roommate bought a case of these





If you like dill pickles, they cool, taste great, rehydrate and replenish electrolytes. I'll have one when I feel myself getting overheated or sore when working outside and I swear I'm feeling great again in by the time I'm done with it.

Crush one up and pour a little vodka over it for an interesting drink. After work, of course.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 20, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> My roommate bought a case of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love pickles.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 20, 2018)

Eureka! 

Garage is cleaned out, have to run pressure washer on floor without taking paint off bottom of walls (I hope).

 

Raining off an on all day. Not hot but real thick.
 
I'm sure it will be comfortable as hell running it in here. Been procrastinating waiting for a dry day, not going to happen this week.

They were putting the epoxy stone floor in on Friday, but we already talked on phone about Monday when weather is dry and clear.

Oh well, it's only taken 18 months to get ready since I signed and gave down payment. Had to build a storage shed first, then wait out winter when snow started a couple days after shed was done.

Things don't go smoothly all the time.

But it's finally almost done. Just days away. Victory is at hand.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 20, 2018)

Removed the storm door i put up yesterday and got the new one I bought this morning installed. Then I went to put the one I took out on the back porch door. Its a 32x80 storm door, the opening is 30 3/4 x 80, I swear I measured it at 31 3/4. We just had siding put on the house a few years ago and they wrapped all the trim in wood textured aluminum. There's a little give to it, but I think it's fairly tight to the wood underneath. It looks really nice so I'm not messing with the trim. The door is fairly recessed and there's a couple steps up in the trim as it goes away from the door. My plan is to build up the lowest step by the door and make a 32x80 frame. So I took a ride to get some wood textured pvc boards and bought a 1x5 1/2 x 10ft board I should be able to cut a header and rip a piece for each side. With a couple inches to spare . A little cock, err caulk, around the edges and no-one should be able to tell it's been modified. Fingers crossed, smoking a bowl to prep.


----------



## 420God (Jun 20, 2018)

Finished the rails and got half the spindles on. Late start today, deer are getting hit like crazy since they're having fawns right now.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jun 20, 2018)

420God said:


> Finished the rails and got half the spindles on. Late start today, deer are getting hit like crazy since they're having fawns right now.
> View attachment 4153807


Looks good nice work. What you plan to use to protect it from the elements?


----------



## 420God (Jun 20, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Looks good nice work. What you plan to use to protect it from the elements?


I'm painting the rails with a heavy-duty white latex and the base in brown stain.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 20, 2018)

420God said:


> The portable units are kinda weak, almost need it pointed right at you.


We've got an old DeLonghi "pinguino" portable that gets us through the hottest weeks of summer, but we only run it in one room (master bedroom). 
It ain't bad! 
I think we paid around $350 about 10 years ago.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 20, 2018)

I lost my helper again. Well kind of. An older coworker, that was kind of my mentor, lost his helper so I told him he could have mine. He needs him more than I do. So back to working by myself again.


----------



## lokie (Jun 20, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I lost my helper again. Well kind of. An older coworker, that was kind of my mentor, lost his helper so I told him he could have mine. He needs him more than I do. So back to working by myself again.


Generosity. A fine trait to have in a mod.

Will you interview for another helper?
Or bare knuckle it through the rest of the season?


----------



## neosapien (Jun 20, 2018)

lokie said:


> Generosity. A fine trait to have in a mod.
> 
> Will you interview for another helper?
> Or bare knuckle it through the rest of the season?


Yeah probably just by myself for the next several months. Now that most of the pools are opened it's manageable by myself. Just storm cleanup sucks by yourself. Like what I'm going to have to deal with tomorrow.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jun 20, 2018)

I haven’t been on much lately this is my busy season, been working about 80 hours a week. Picked up another mowing contract for a larger sized business park and a new 52” vride. Ive never made more from mowing than I have this year I usually try to focus on landscaping and hardscapes but this year mowing is taking over. I’ll try to come around more often the grass should stop growing so fast sometime within the next month or so


----------



## Fubard (Jun 21, 2018)

Well, another bullet to be bitten today as I admit how bad my eyes have gotten. It's expected when at my age, especially after being born half blind. And it's been more than 2 years so I'm due a check up anyway. But having trouble seeing the computer screen without moving closer and looking over the top of my glasses tells me something's changed, I'm getting old.

So more walking around as I try to recover from overdoing things in the Dam. Wonderful...


----------



## Fubard (Jun 21, 2018)

So plans went backwards, thanks to being an old fart I have to get a prescription and check up from an eye doc before I can get new glasses. No big deal, just a pain in the ass, can have that done next week.

But I found the freezer I wanted, and they decided to deliver it this evening (seriously, no special delivery, just standard free service) so now the madness begins as I move things around so they can get the new one in and old one out ASAP. Just what I need with my pain levels, but we're talking "good" movement and exercise when done properly and, as I say, I'm crippled and not helpless.

Having a decent stock of medicine thanks to trip to Dam is a help, have not needed to touch an opiate or benzo since Sunday, so that's a good thing.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 21, 2018)

get the bifocals, the no line ones. it took me about a month to get used to them, but i love them. i used to take my glasses off to see anything up close, then i'd walk away from them and forget where they were......spend a lot less time trying to find them now.


----------



## Fubard (Jun 21, 2018)

Close up is no problem, nothing needed there, it's just certain distances where I see the change now.

As expected, I'm getting older


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 21, 2018)

yeah, close up is no problem for me either, which is why i would take them off, and i've always been preoccupied with shit, so i'll walk away from them, then i have to spend an hour trying to find them. 
the other day they were on top of the pressure washer, which i had put away in the basement....took them off when i was coiling the hose up, forgot them, took me half a damn day to find them


----------



## ticklykayak (Jun 21, 2018)

I've accomplished a lot today. I've finished my task, gardening and house interiors.


----------



## Fubard (Jun 21, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, close up is no problem for me either, which is why i would take them off, and i've always been preoccupied with shit, so i'll walk away from them, then i have to spend an hour trying to find them.
> the other day they were on top of the pressure washer, which i had put away in the basement....took them off when i was coiling the hose up, forgot them, took me half a damn day to find them


It's why I prefer a certain size and shape so I can slip them down my nose and look over them.

Best one is when I decide to use contacts, I only use one in my right eye, mainly because the left eye is so bad you could use a lens as thick as the bottom of a beer glass and it wouldn't make a difference, and because you can't look over the top of a contact I use the left eye for close up and the right for distance.

You adapt


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 21, 2018)

don't know if i could do one contact, end up walking in curves


----------



## ANC (Jun 21, 2018)

Yeah, I just need glasses for really tiny shit. the distance you would bring small things closer to check them out is where my eyes started sucking.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 21, 2018)

i'm exactly the opposite, if it's within ten feet, i can read tiny print, once you get more than ten feet away, it gets progressively worse. i can see good enough to drive in the day time without glasses. can't read anything on vehicles, but i can see the vehicles, and pedestrians. night time is a different story, and a rainy night? i should NOT drive on rainy nights, glasses or no.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 21, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm exactly the opposite, if it's within ten feet, i can read tiny print, once you get more than ten feet away, it gets progressively worse. i can see good enough to drive in the day time without glasses. can't read anything on vehicles, but i can see the vehicles, and pedestrians. night time is a different story, and a rainy night? i should NOT drive on rainy nights, glasses or no.


Yep, rainy night on a blacktop road with no lines sucks


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 21, 2018)

I was told I needed reading glasses a long long time ago....... I just quit reading.


Problem solved


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 21, 2018)

here's an actual accomplishment, i was nice to someone for once instead of ignoring them, and it paid off. i was at the restaurant smoking wings and a kid in a pickup pulled up in the parking lot. he started fooling around in the back of his truck, and i went out and asked him if he needed any help. he said no, he was from U.T. and they were doing a soil survey to see how things were bouncing back after the fire. i asked him what they were checking for, he said pretty much everything, not only the mineral composition of the soil, but how much of what kind of organisms were living in it.......can i get a copy of that report? sure, give me your email............sweet, complete soil survey just for being nice....i guess i ought to try it a little more often.....but it kind of hurts


----------



## Bareback (Jun 21, 2018)

If i don't have my reading glasses I can't see shit, my co-worker asked how come I can still read a tape measure and I said I can't, I just remember where the marks are. 
Close enough for government work right.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 21, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Close enough for government work right.


Give that man a raise.. possibly a promotion..


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 21, 2018)

Bareback said:


> If i don't have my reading glasses I can't see shit, my co-worker asked how come I can still read a tape measure and I said I can't, I just remember where the marks are.
> Close enough for government work right.


LOL


----------



## Fubard (Jun 21, 2018)

Good news! The freezer arrived.

Bad news. They fucked up and sent one guy to bring it up one floor, stairs and no lift, so guess which cripple had to help get new freezer upstairs as well as help get old one down.

I think tonight and tomorrow might be my version of The Great Belgian Bake Off after that, it's gonna hurt...


----------



## ANC (Jun 21, 2018)

popped some seeds and did a long nap


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Fuck fuck fuckity fuck!
> Cannaventure Half & Half dying slowly of dehydration. Zero hope of saving her...
> View attachment 4152163
> 
> ...


SOoooo......how did the surgery go? i'm curious....


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 21, 2018)

ANC said:


> popped some seeds and did a long nap


What did you pop?


----------



## ANC (Jun 21, 2018)

Just some seeds from the seeded landrace stuff I smoke.
Looking for males.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 21, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> SOoooo......how did the surgery go? i'm curious....View attachment 4154068


I figured the plant was too dehydrated so I just fed her to my worms.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 21, 2018)

First day of summer full of annoyances.

Couldn't get pressure washer to run until 11PM last night. And by 11 PM, I had it running but then shut it down because I was beat up and didn't want to make noise.

This morning I go downstairs to the smell of fucking gas. The entire tank leaked out through carb and air cleaner. Cellar finally smells normal again. Got it running, did the job but I have to keep it on it's back to keep gas from leaking out. Carb is gummed up and floods. Can run it for now, fix after weekend I guess. Still have to do front porch.
 
Have to put flat on back or fix. Need another 10 minutes out of it first.

Rain yesterday again that we didn't need.

Heard a boom in the middle of a driving storm and looked out and got sick.

Dead oak lost a big branch, partially decapitated my nice dogwood.

   
Chainsaw died, have to get a new one.

Would have had that cut down by now but the state sent a registered letter saying I can't access my property by the stop sign that we used to bring pallets of pavers to the house last year. Because they were working on the road and some state douchebag decided it was a driveway.

So now, nobody wants to cut it because they can't drive up to it and haul away the wood.

State still working on road, drive past every day so I have to wait till the heat's off or pay a real tree cutting outfit 4 figures.

Think I'll wait. 

Bastards.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 21, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/Briggs-Stratton-698183-Shut-Off-Selected/dp/B0038U3JKM
for the pressure washer


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 21, 2018)

I broke down my 37gal aquarium, cleaned all the gravel, and scrubbed the tank real good- now I smell like algae

I'm getting ready to set up a new breeding group of Aulonocara Stuartgranti "Maleri"


----------



## 420God (Jun 21, 2018)

Done with the deck. Also changed the flood lights to led and changed screens on the patio doors to heavy duty pet screens.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 21, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I broke down my 37gal aquarium, cleaned all the gravel, and scrubbed the tank real good- now I smell like algae
> 
> I'm getting ready to set up a new breeding group of Aulonocara Stuartgranti "Maleri"


How do you clean the gravel, like with a cloth?  Nice looking fish


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 21, 2018)

420God said:


> Done with the deck. Also changed the flood lights to led and changed screens on the patio doors to heavy duty pet screens.
> 
> View attachment 4154279 View attachment 4154280


Nice!


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 21, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> How do you clean the gravel, like with a cloth?  Nice looking fish


I put the gravel in a bucket and run water through it and stir it up with my hands until the water runs off clear

I'm not reusing the gravel though- I'm getting some #3 sand that is the shit

I really stink and should take a shower and change my pants but my wife says she can't smell it so here I sit


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 21, 2018)

420God said:


> Done with the deck. Also changed the flood lights to led and changed screens on the patio doors to heavy duty pet screens.
> 
> View attachment 4154279 View attachment 4154280


Plans for a skirt?


----------



## 420God (Jun 21, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Plans for a skirt?


Yeah, as soon as the deck dries out in a couple weeks we'll coat it and put white lattice around the base then landscape around that. I'm also putting patio blocks out from the steps that'll wrap back around to the corners of the deck. I'll post a pic of the deck I built a couple years ago tomorrow so you can get a better idea.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 21, 2018)

I took a shower and changed clothes so now I smell nice


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 21, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> here's an actual accomplishment, i was nice to someone for once instead of ignoring them, and it paid off. i was at the restaurant smoking wings and a kid in a pickup pulled up in the parking lot. he started fooling around in the back of his truck, and i went out and asked him if he needed any help. he said no, he was from U.T. and they were doing a soil survey to see how things were bouncing back after the fire. i asked him what they were checking for, he said pretty much everything, not only the mineral composition of the soil, but how much of what kind of organisms were living in it.......can i get a copy of that report? sure, give me your email............sweet, complete soil survey just for being nice....i guess i ought to try it a little more often.....but it kind of hurts


You know your a grower when ^^^^

@Diabolical666


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 22, 2018)

I was on the state champion FFA soil judging team in 1974


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm exactly the opposite, if it's within ten feet, i can read tiny print, once you get more than ten feet away, it gets progressively worse. i can see good enough to drive in the day time without glasses. can't read anything on vehicles, but i can see the vehicles, and pedestrians. night time is a different story, and a rainy night? i should NOT drive on rainy nights, glasses or no.


I'm the same way. Not a strong prescription but a life saver for night driving 
SH420


----------



## 420God (Jun 22, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Plans for a skirt?


Here's the deck I built a few years ago. There use to be a bay window but I took it out and put in a door.


----------



## 757growin (Jun 22, 2018)

Picked up 6 new windows and a hodge podge of flooring for $300 bucks for a cabin im starting on. Plus i got a couple hundred american agave seed for free. Good day..


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 22, 2018)

Fuckin' washing machine at the other place leaked, or so I thought. My daughter was running a cleaning cycle and rugs got wet. I have the same Maytag and once in a while water trickles out the bottom especially if you run 2 cleaning cycles in a row for tougher odors.

Went over, ran water into washer then pressed emergency dump. Water blew right out the washer drain. Fortunately, I'm not stupid so I removed cleanout cover and had a bucket there.

So, I have sewer insurance from gas company. Called @ 8 today, nobody came or fucking at least called so I worked on it myself.

Shoved 25' snake in through clean out, bound up at around 15', then finally went through after a struggle, got 24' in and extracted and cleaned it. Now running hose in and water isn't coming back out.

About ready to try washing machine. Please work drain, I'm busy with other shit.

Great sewer insurance we have. I could be drowned in shit before someone shows the fuck up.

Motherfuckers.

 

Always some fucking thing.


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 22, 2018)

I rode my bike at the beach. I annoyed a couple of dudes I don't like because I don't like them, then I went home.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 22, 2018)

Well I had planned on doing something today but somehow all the hardware stores in town are out of plywood. I don't even mean like the 3/8 I was looking for but everything. How the fuck does something like that even happen? It's not like a hurricane blew through here and people are having to board up windows en masse or something, and there was tons of it when I had to get some for work on tuesday. 

This town sucks.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jun 22, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> Well I had planned on doing something today but somehow all the hardware stores in town are out of plywood. I don't even mean like the 3/8 I was looking for but everything. How the fuck does something like that even happen? It's not like a hurricane blew through here and people are having to board up windows en masse or something, and there was tons of it when I had to get some for work on tuesday.
> 
> This town sucks.


Crazy you say that my local Lowes and HD were also out today had to drive 45 mins for 3 sheets.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 22, 2018)

I learned how to speak Korean today.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 22, 2018)

I ended up puffing down and drinking a couple beers with one of my customers today, last job of the day. A husband and wife actually. The husband didn't smoke but the wife and I hit her bowl a couple times. It was a real fucking chill time actually. Pretty sure the wife wants to bang me.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 22, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I ended up puffing down and drinking a couple beers with one of my customers today, last job of the day. A husband and wife actually. The husband didn't smoke but the wife and I hit her bowl a couple times. It was a real fucking chill time actually. Pretty sure the wife wants to bang me.


according to Larry the Cable guy, there are an awful lot of boyfriends and husbands who are in prison because they came home too early from work.


----------



## ANC (Jun 22, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I was told I needed reading glasses a long long time ago....... I just quit reading.
> 
> 
> Problem solved


I helped an elderly neighbor set up their PC... He was complaining about the small fonts so I used the disability settings to make his fonts larger.....
It actually was so much more legible I came home and did the same to my PC.

I flipped the girls last night.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 22, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I learned how to speak Korean today.


I had pork bul-go-gi for lunch

my breath is so bad


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 23, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I ended up puffing down and drinking a couple beers with one of my customers today, last job of the day. A husband and wife actually. The husband didn't smoke but the wife and I hit her bowl a couple times. It was a real fucking chill time actually. Pretty sure the wife wants to bang me.


----------



## Fubard (Jun 23, 2018)

The sun is out, the sky is blue, I'm getting baked, and then it's off to watch the wendyball on the big screen in the "town square" just for the atmosphere.'

Bugger the pain, which is still at a high level, I want to have some fun.


----------



## ANC (Jun 23, 2018)

Picked up some 99.9% alcohol the pharmacist ordered up for me... fuck it is expensive.!
So much so, I might just hang on to it until I have some flower to process rather than trim.

Now it is time to deshell some peanuts and watch shit on youtube.. The girls have been fed


----------



## Fubard (Jun 23, 2018)

Well, couldn't manage the game, back home now, pain levels went too high when the magic herbal medicine started wearing off. Next time, if capable, I take the CFX and fuck the police.

Next trick is to make sure of opening hours of a specific shop to get some excellent alcohol, then go to vape shop to get some pg, because little buds and sugar leaves are to be made into vape fluid and, looking at how that auto is going, there should be a decent amount never mind the somehow-still-alive photo beside it which is getting stcky as hell.

I would make cookies and so forth, but my youngest cat loves our home made low salt, zero sugar and almost zero fat cookies so temptation is high and he's a cat so is psychotic enough, especially after living with me for 9 years.

And vaping fluid which gets flavoured with a zero nicotine fruit flavoured e-juice and we're talking nice stealthy time ahead as every bugger runs e-cigs.

Anyway, have beer, have weed, have junk food, and Belgium are winning. I'm happy.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 23, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I learned how to speak Korean today.


Learned a language in a day, impressive..


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 23, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Learned a language in a day, impressive..


Back in the early/mid '60s there were "total immersion" language programs; the student played language tapes through ear/headphones while asleep at night. I imagine they were psychosis inducing lol


----------



## ANC (Jun 23, 2018)

Well, she knows the names for all the naughty bits.

Yeah Fubard, I also wanna make my own vape oil. I'm still in two minds if I should just make it from scratch, materials are cheap. Or, to just mix it in with an existing vape juice..., I guess one that isn't too thick to start with. I know the one tobacco flavor one I use gets quite thick when it is cold.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 23, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Learned a language in a day, impressive..


Earnlay away anguagelay inway away ayday, onay oblempray


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 23, 2018)

I bought 3 dozen eggs, vinegar and pickling spices. Going to make a pile of pickled eggs. Anyone ever have soft boiled pickled eggs? I'm thinking about doing a dozen that way.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 23, 2018)

ANC said:


> Picked up some 99.9% alcohol the pharmacist ordered up for me... fuck it is expensive.!
> So much so, I might just hang on to it until I have some flower to process rather than trim.
> 
> Now it is time to deshell some peanuts and watch shit on youtube.. The girls have been fed


Gallon for 28 bucks here.


----------



## ANC (Jun 23, 2018)

ISO or ethyl?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 23, 2018)

I walked the pup, and I fed the pup, and I picked up his poop. 

Its still early. Might do some more stuff today.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 23, 2018)

ANC said:


> Picked up some 99.9% alcohol the pharmacist ordered up for me... fuck it is expensive.!
> So much so, I might just hang on to it until I have some flower to process rather than trim.
> 
> Now it is time to deshell some peanuts and watch shit on youtube.. The girls have been fed


Consider a reflux still, after some practice you can consistently get 95%, treatment with zeolite can then get you to 100%


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 23, 2018)

ANC said:


> ISO or ethyl?


Iso


----------



## Fubard (Jun 23, 2018)

ANC said:


> Well, she knows the names for all the naughty bits.
> 
> Yeah Fubard, I also wanna make my own vape oil. I'm still in two minds if I should just make it from scratch, materials are cheap. Or, to just mix it in with an existing vape juice..., I guess one that isn't too thick to start with. I know the one tobacco flavor one I use gets quite thick when it is cold.


The reason I say the mix is the potential smell, you use a strong flavour like the Apple Kush zero nicotine stuff I have and it should mask any potential weed smell, at least while vaping. I have the missus, who doesn't partake, being able to tell me if things like the G-Pen or CFX leave any "smell" (they don't) compared to smoking, so she can say the same about e-juice.

There's only one way to find out, make the juice. If there's a smell then it can be watered down, you just need a few more puffs for the desired effect, and if it's too strong then you can also use a normal fluid to water it down. Add a fluid with nicotine you get the stimulant of the nicotine getting your weed juice hitting you harder like a splifferette, but without the combustion.

It's an experiment I'll hopefully have in a couple of weeks, thinking of "blender hash" method to separate quickly, then let it stew before using our everlasting supply of coffee filters and so forth to make the juice, see what the strength it comes in at, the smell, etc, and adjust as necessary using a good nicotine free juice, simply because nicotine in e-juice does not agree with my throat.

That's the plan anyway, you've seen pics of the plant so as long as I don't manage to kill it in the next 2-3 weeks (guesstimate, could be more or less), so have to get things in order.

Means buying a third e-cig but that's a small price to pay.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 23, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Consider a reflux still, after some practice you can consistently get 95%, treatment with zeolite can then get you to 100%


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 23, 2018)

jes, sed provu lerni esperanton en unu tago


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 23, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


>


popcorn died recently. i bought liquor from him many times. he would come to the flea markets and have a table full of crap, and a big wooden box full of quarts he would sit on. not sure how old he was when he died, but he was old, and had a pretty interesting life


----------



## InigoMontoya (Jun 23, 2018)

Holy mother of God did anyone realize it's the middle of June? The weeks have become a long blur. But this is my first Saturday off in a while so I'm looking forward to an actual two day weekend.
 SLoam stone walls, the bottom is a planter now if I ever get back to this jobsite I'll get another pic sod, timber stairs and oh so much rock.
 Nice little flagstone patio I cut in.and much bigger one I'm still working on, went through 4 pallets in 3 days, that's about 8 tons worth of flagstone, two days straight running that demo saw. I wondered why I was so sore


----------



## ANC (Jun 23, 2018)

Mine is 99.9% ethyl alcohol.


Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Iso


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 23, 2018)

ANC said:


> Mine is 99.9% ethyl alcohol.


Gotcha


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 23, 2018)

ANC said:


> ISO or ethyl?


 
I get it for 20% cheaper than this
 

You can find it for cheaper online but with a very hefty tax not to mention shipping.


----------



## ANC (Jun 23, 2018)

Mine was about $30 for half a liter.

Got some tenderized steak cubes simmering away in a Cape Malay curry in the steam pot.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 23, 2018)

I think @Fadedawg mentioned this company. Unless I'm missing something, 5 Gal to me delivered is $260.


https://organicalcohol.com/


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 23, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4154946
> I get it for 20% cheaper than this
> View attachment 4154947
> 
> You can find it for cheaper online but with a very hefty tax not to mention shipping.


Mmmmm, jello shots!


----------



## InigoMontoya (Jun 23, 2018)

ANC said:


> Mine was about $30 for half a liter.
> 
> Got some tenderized steak cubes simmering away in a Cape Malay curry in the steam pot.


I've been daydreaming about curry all day, care to share your recipe? That sounds amazing.


----------



## ANC (Jun 23, 2018)

was a premade spice pack I saw on the shelf while hunting for food at the shop.
Malay curry tends to be mild and sweet.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 23, 2018)

ANC said:


> was a premade spice pack I saw on the shelf while hunting for food at the shop.
> Malay curry tends to be mild and sweet.


i'd try roasting a whole chicken in it....


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 23, 2018)

I had to shim the frame out on one of my new storm doors this morning. The top corner wasn't hitting the weather strip. This house is kinda twisted because it was moved back in the 80s. The guys that putt in the new doors said it sucked to make look good, every door frame was so out of square in every direction. Just jarred up close to 3 dozen pickled eggs. Lost a few to destructive testing, I made egg salad for lunch. Now I wait, going to try and save them for the 4th..... that's a long way away. ...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 23, 2018)

if at least one of the jars doesn't explode, they aren't spicy enough


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 23, 2018)

Took a little bit of work and a little bit of time but, I removed the old dishwasher and put in a new one. Shoulda took a pic of finished goods. That's about it. It's too hot for anything else. 100° in da shade.

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 23, 2018)

Forgot, direct tv guy is here to upgrade our set up. Also took the dogs to the groomer, they should be done anytime now.

The new dishwasher 
 

Looks weird with the old cabinets but that's getting upgraded too. Hopefully before years end.
I think next month we're gonna try and relandscape the backyard and put up a new fence all the way around. 

SH420


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 23, 2018)

Finally got drain cleaned to my satisfaction. Was 70% improved yesterday, but today I got a 50' x 1/2" auger and power fucked that sewer line.

Than ran multiple washing machine cleaning cycles.

By George, I think I've got it.

And I'm thinking about buying one of these.


plumbers charge $300 for a cam check around here, I'm thinking I can check shit myself.

As long as I recognize what I see.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 23, 2018)

Watered the garden.  Drove 100 miles round trip to work 5 hrs. Came home, replaced deadbolt and door handle. Checked on another garden. Went for a short walk. Debated calling neo. Figured he's probably too busy without his helper. Did the work myself. Made cupcakes for our lil solstice sweetie's 1st bday party, tomorrow. Took nightly bong rips. 

Also like to add, I'm always impressed with the pride and craftsmanship that is shone in this thread. Some hard working peeps. It is inspiring.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 23, 2018)

Harvest week again (every other week, sigh). Cut down and trimmed 22 sog plants, moved 66 over (22 per tray) one tray in the rotation, staked and pruned 22, now I have to change out four 27 gallon reservoirs and plant 22 new clones. I'm SO sick of plant shit. Business is down since medical MJ came to town, so I'm only selling a little more than half of what I grow, so I've accumulated over four pounds of weed in the last few months. I think I'm gonna have to vacuum pack most of it. Had 3 wedding gigs this weekend, too tired to do anything more tonight. I also haven't even started the homework I was assigned from an expensive online real estate course, so I'm gonna have to cram that in before Tuesday. On top of this, my fridge died on Thursday right after I bought about $300 worth of expensive produce and groceries, I had to rush out to get many styrofoam coolers and huge bags of ice to try to salvage as much of it as I can. Every day I have to go get more ice and dump out the water in each cooler. I get a new fridge on Tuesday, so if I can keep from blowing my brains out until then, I should be okay. Fml...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 23, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Learned a language in a day, impressive..


lol, no no... a few sentences. Its a start!
i was able to visit the Getty Villa today, the museum hold all of his antiquity collection. We did the Plato LA guided tour. The highlighted sculpture is a Jeff koons. ITs a play on PLATo, play doh.... Its now on sale for 20 million. I liked it, I thought it was really cool!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 23, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> jes, sed provu lerni esperanton en unu tago


Tio estas tre interesa. Dankon !
the PLay doh is made out of aluminium > Jeff Koons is an incredible artist. THe best alive now...a total genius.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 23, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 4155227
> lol, no no... a few sentences. Its a start!
> i was able to visit the Getty Villa today, the museum hold all of his antiquity collection. We did the Plato LA guided tour. The highlighted sculpture is a Jeff koons. ITs a play on PLATo, play doh.... Its now on sale for 20 million. I liked it, I thought it was really cool!



Have any more ladies molested you at the airport?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 23, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Have any more ladies molested you at the airport?


No Thank goodness! I’m hoping that part of my life is behind me now. I know not to wear a bra or any other plastic metal through the X ray detector.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 24, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 4155227
> lol, no no... a few sentences. Its a start!
> i was able to visit the Getty Villa today, the museum hold all of his antiquity collection. We did the Plato LA guided tour. The highlighted sculpture is a Jeff koons. ITs a play on PLATo, play doh.... Its now on sale for 20 million. I liked it, I thought it was really cool!


i know you're an artist, and so am i. but to me, that's not art. making a big weird thing doesn't make it art. art speaks to you, sometimes intellectually, sometimes emotionally, but it always speaks....a big pile of playdoh does not speak to me.....i know art is both subjective and objective, so it can be art to others...but not to me.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 24, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i know you're an artist, and so am i. but to me, that's not art. making a big weird thing doesn't make it art. art speaks to you, sometimes intellectually, sometimes emotionally, but it always speaks....a big pile of playdoh does not speak to me.....i know art is both subjective and objective, so it can be art to others...but not to me.


i totally agree with your view points. But this is one piece you have to see live. Seeing it on a computer screen or in a book does it no justice. You have to see it live to do it justice. 
The strange think about Koonies work is, a lot of his stuff you Have to see live, or it just doesn't work.... plain and simple. So keep an open mind about art my friend, and stay positive.


----------



## ANC (Jun 24, 2018)

The only feelings I get from it is disgust for the shit people will waste money on.


----------



## Fubard (Jun 24, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i totally agree with your view points. But this is one piece you have to see live. Seeing it on a computer screen or in a book does it no justice. You have to see it live to do it justice.
> The strange think about Koonies work is, a lot of his stuff you Have to see live, or it just doesn't work.... plain and simple. So keep an open mind about art my friend, and stay positive.


I suppose situation, atmosphere, and so on will play a part which cannot be conveyed by a mere picture, but in all honesty I think I've laid more artistic logs, and with more colour differences, after a night of good food and beer.

His one might be bigger, but quantity dies not always equal quality.

Oh, if the "attendees" are allowed to interact with it and create their own "art" then maybe there is some redeeming aspect, otherwise it's just the moment Jabba the Hut found out he wasn't suited for the paint mixing counter at Home Depot.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 24, 2018)

Fubard said:


> I suppose situation, atmosphere, and so on will play a part which cannot be conveyed by a mere picture, but in all honesty I think I've laid more artistic logs, and with more colour differences, after a night of good food and beer.
> 
> His one might be bigger, but quantity dies not always equal quality.
> 
> Oh, if the "attendees" are allowed to interact with it and create their own "art" then maybe there is some redeeming aspect, otherwise it's just the moment Jabba the Hut found out he wasn't suited for the paint mixing counter at Home Depot.


now see, if they would have named it that, or something like "Jabba learns he isn't going to be an artist".....then it might be worth a million...but 20?...come on....


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 24, 2018)

Ducks enjoying their first time out of the pen. Let em out so I can work on the pond and install a filter(diy) and hopefully get some grasses planted around it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 24, 2018)

the chickens are all throwing gang signs....who the fuck let the ducks in here?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 24, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> now see, if they would have named it that, or something like "Jabba learns he isn't going to be an artist".....then it might be worth a million...but 20?...come on....


The technical complexities of this work are immense. It took 7 years and a factory full of highly skilled employees to make this piece. This is not a solid piece of work. All the little color pieces of play doh are separately built and placed together. A genius move for relocating, shipping and display. As the dossier pointed out, if there were an earthquake the entire piece would fall apart. The texture in person is so real, just like real play doh, it has a certain feel of dryness and moisture, the moisture cracks look so damn real. Jeff s inspiration for making it was his young sons joy of creating a play doh sculpture in similar appearance to this one. the innocent pride and overwhelming joy his son had making the play doh piece and showing it to his father .Simple but profound. Its conceptual and technically brilliant.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 24, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> The technical complexities of this work are immense. It took 7 years and a factory full of highly skilled employees to make this piece. This is not a solid piece of work. All the little color pieces of play doh are separately built and placed together. A genius move for relocating, shipping and display. As the dossier pointed out, if there were an earthquake the entire piece would fall apart. The texture in person is so real, just like real play doh, it has a certain feel of dryness and moisture, the moisture cracks look so damn real. Jeff s inspiration for making it was his young sons joy of creating a play doh sculpture in similar appearance to this one. the innocent pride and overwhelming joy his son had making the play doh piece and showing it to his father .Simple but profound. Its conceptual and technically brilliant.


conceptual art usually escapes me. i suppose it's because my "concept" of reality is very different from most other peoples, and what impresses me are usually things that other people overlook. sometimes i get abstract art, and sometimes i don't....Jackson Pollock's work just looks like splatters of paint to me....i like Francis Bacon, Damien Hirst, Edvard Munch, Lautrec, Rodin,......too many others to name, but i think you can see which way i lean


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 24, 2018)

I cleaned my grow today. Only thing I actually miss about hydro, it was clean, maybe a spill here and there, but it evaporates! Dirt gets everywhere and stays there. Then I fed all my veg plants, house smells like fish now. Half heartedly been working on training plants the last couple hours. I haven't been as diligent with training the last couple grows and it has shown at harvest. I'm gonna try manifolding a few clones I just started. I want to see how it compares to tying over then training a taller plant, which is what I do now. Back to more plant amputation and bondage.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 24, 2018)

Once the silicone sets I'll fill her up and plug it in.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jun 24, 2018)

My daughter just got her driver's permit . . . My first ride with her today and she narrowly missed side swiping a Lexus!!!


----------



## lokie (Jun 24, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> My daughter just got her driver's permit . . . My first ride with her today and she narrowly missed side swiping a Lexus!!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 24, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I cleaned my grow today. Only thing I actually miss about hydro, it was clean, maybe a spill here and there, but it evaporates! Dirt gets everywhere and stays there. Then I fed all my veg plants, house smells like fish now. Half heartedly been working on training plants the last couple hours. I haven't been as diligent with training the last couple grows and it has shown at harvest. I'm gonna try manifolding a few clones I just started. I want to see how it compares to tying over then training a taller plant, which is what I do now. Back to more plant amputation and bondage.


If you've got time, try the double lollipop(*™*). 

That's what I do to my plants outdoors. 
Imagine a dandelion flower with mature seeds -- but the lower half of the head is bare. 
That's what I'm shooting for -- a full canopy that's hollow in the center.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 24, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4155603


like ducks...to....nm


----------



## Fubard (Jun 25, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> now see, if they would have named it that, or something like "Jabba learns he isn't going to be an artist".....then it might be worth a million...but 20?...come on....


I can see an opportunity here, throw some crap together and give it a comical name, have fun instead of trying, and failing, to look clever, make a fortune off the gullible.

I mean, if someone paid a fortune for Tracy Emin's "bedroom" then my computer desk must be worth a fortune, and all we need is you to build me a good brick and plaster wall and then hand me a 4lb hammer. Give me 10 minutes and we have a piece called "The Frustrations of Back Pain" and 10 million. Easy money.


----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2018)

Hah,my beans poped. Thought I fucked up for a second there as I let the kitchen towel paper dry out. I just wetted it again and stuck it back in a bag for 2 days. Better get some Rockwool p[lugs at the hydro store, was going there anyway as I am dropping my daughter off at grandma's for the week.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 25, 2018)

ANC said:


> Hah,my beans poped. Thought I fucked up for a second there as I let the kitchen towel paper dry out. I just wetted it again and stuck it back in a bag for 2 days. Better get some Rockwool p[lugs at the hydro store, was going there anyway as I am dropping my daughter off at grandma's for the week.


I used to use a paper towel but I would forget it and let dry out so now I just drop beans in a shot glass of water. Never had it evaporate, so that works better for me..


----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2018)

Yeah, it's a winter thing.... I did the float them in a glass thing first, then popped them in the towel when they didn't do shit
They are going into rockwool, so I needed clean seeds.
...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2018)

ANC said:


> Hah,my beans poped. Thought I fucked up for a second there as I let the kitchen towel paper dry out. I just wetted it again and stuck it back in a bag for 2 days. Better get some Rockwool p[lugs at the hydro store, was going there anyway as I am dropping my daughter off at grandma's for the week.


 Poped weed is blessed weed


----------



## neosapien (Jun 25, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Once the silicone sets I'll fill her up and plug it in. View attachment 4155553


That's tight . Is that a pool liner or like an actual designer aquatic animal pond liner thing? Looks pimp.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 25, 2018)

neosapien said:


> That's tight . Is that a pool liner or like an actual designer aquatic animal pond liner thing? Looks pimp.


it looks like my fat ass neighbors underwear blew off the clothesline....but it works, and the duck's don't seem to mind


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 25, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Poped weed is blessed weed


i'd bless that, and then take sacrament


----------



## neosapien (Jun 25, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it looks like my fat ass neighbors underwear blew off the clothesline....but it works, and the duck's don't seem to mind


Professional curiosity is all. I used an old aboveground liner that was in our basement for 10 years as my koi pond liner. A few years later something happened while we were in China and the "polar vortex" came through. Came home to 6" of water and all my prized fish dead. I was so so so distraught that I filled the whole thing in. Oh memories. There's pics floating around here somewhere.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 25, 2018)

Here it is… No op, no pond. I should just kill myself.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 25, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Here it is… No op, no pond. I should just kill myself.
> 
> View attachment 4156013


Similar happened to me: the '89 Loma Prieta earthquake cracked my pond (6X10ft). Like an idiot I had no liner, just concrete and rock, felt the earthquake, checked around didn't see any damage around. Next morning the pond was dry and there were a few half eaten carcasses of my koi.
I should note that the pond was originally supposed to be a water bowl for my cat and I got carried away


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 25, 2018)

Gawd what a f'n couple of weeks, sick dog, sick kid, the 40 y/o 'kid' is worse than the 4 y/o dog and chopping should begin now, fuck my life


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 25, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Here it is… No op, no pond. I should just kill myself.
> 
> View attachment 4156013


don't work so fucking hard, money is good, but not if you end up using it for an early funeral


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 25, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Gawd what a f'n couple of weeks, sick dog, sick kid, the 40 y/o 'kid' is worse than the 4 y/o dog and chopping should begin now, fuck my life


prop them both up on the couch, feed them chicken soup, and let which ever one seems more capable help trim...or....feed them both a double dose of nyquil and get some shit done while they're temporarily comatose


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 25, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> prop them both up on the couch, feed them chicken soup, and let which ever one seems more capable help trim...or....feed them both a double dose of nyquil and get some shit done while they're temporarily comatose


Thanks Roger if only it were that simple. I would not even bother whining. Both are life threatening and requiring surgery, the question is how much and who for both of them.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 25, 2018)

ouch, if its that serious take em both to the appropriate physician (a mistake could be embarrassing), and figure out how to pay for it later...like the rest of us do....


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jun 25, 2018)

neosapien said:


> That's tight . Is that a pool liner or like an actual designer aquatic animal pond liner thing? Looks pimp.


20 dollar inflatable pool. Cut it up to fit my needs.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 25, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ouch, if its that serious take em both to the appropriate physician (a mistake could be embarrassing), and figure out how to pay for it later...like the rest of us do....


Luckily both kid and dog are insured out the wazoo. The problem is the lifestyle health questionnaire I'm having their putative surgeons fill out. It's hard to find a qualified and dedicated surgeon who is so good at his job he punches out on time and leaves his job behind him.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Luckily both kid and dog are insured out the wazoo. The problem is the lifestyle health questionnaire I'm having their putative surgeons fill out. It's hard to find a qualified and dedicated surgeon who is so good at his job he punches out on time and leaves his job behind him.


Those questionnaires are important, too ... they allow us to serve the doctors better.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 25, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Luckily both kid and dog are insured out the wazoo. The problem is the lifestyle health questionnaire I'm having their putative surgeons fill out. It's hard to find a qualified and dedicated surgeon who is so good at his job he punches out on time and leaves his job behind him.


you know, that's something i've thought about myself, dedication is good, but i want my surgeon to be relaxed, to have enjoyed their weekend...i don't want a wound up, tired, coffee wired workaholic vibrating around inside me.....


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Jun 25, 2018)

playing with deer hair


----------



## Bareback (Jun 25, 2018)

nl5xsk1 said:


> playing with deer hair


A chartreuse tail deer ???


----------



## lokie (Jun 25, 2018)

The bumble bees really like the bee balm growing out back.

Today I saw an albino bumble bee. I never thought about it
but it happens.

I did not have a camera with me so I googled it.

This looks close to it.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 25, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> 20 dollar inflatable pool. Cut it up to fit my needs.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 25, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't want a wound up, tired, coffee wired workaholic vibrating around inside me.....


Mrs. Stool says the same thing...


----------



## Fubard (Jun 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it looks like my fat ass neighbors underwear blew off the clothesline....but it works, and the duck's don't seem to mind


Reminds me of when a friend's dog jumped the fence and came back with a neighbour's scuddies, I swear they could have been used as a parachute for a toddler.

Fecking huge things, they were.

Not much will be achieved today, the freezer escapades last week did more damage than first thought and my planned MRI and report from neurosurgeon may be sooner rather than later as there's definitely disk damage, can feel the pressure on the nerves.

Oh well, shit happens. Always knew it had to get worse before it can get better so if I've accelerated that then it can't be a bad thing in the long term, more short term pain equals more long term gain, as they say.


----------



## ANC (Jun 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> prop them both up on the couch, feed them chicken soup, and let which ever one seems more capable help trim...or....feed them both a double dose of nyquil and get some shit done while they're temporarily comatose


I wonder what list of crimes would get added if I taught my 6y/o to help trim. She is pretty good with scissors.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 26, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> I think @Fadedawg mentioned this company. Unless I'm missing something, 5 Gal to me delivered is $260.
> View attachment 4154976
> 
> https://organicalcohol.com/


I dont know how I missed your post when you posted it, but thanks bro. Gonna have to give that one a try when i need more.


----------



## Fubard (Jun 26, 2018)

ANC said:


> I wonder what list of crimes would get added if I taught my 6y/o to help trim. She is pretty good with scissors.


Well, here it would start with having more than 3g and being in posession with a minor in the house, so here a shitstorm would land on you.


----------



## ANC (Jun 26, 2018)

Lol, this is Africa, things are less nuanced...


But yeah what a shit law.
Imagine the harm a bottle of vodka can do compared to 3g of weed.


----------



## Fubard (Jun 26, 2018)

It's worse than that, "personal" is 1 female plant or 3g. Who would grow a plant for 3g? I mean, even an amateur like me with a shit setup has a smaller cola which will deliver that, never mind the ones close to the volume of a cola can.

No question they're female, stopped growing upwards and the arse is getting bigger, a definite sign of their gender.


----------



## dstroy (Jun 26, 2018)

420God said:


> Done with the deck. Also changed the flood lights to led and changed screens on the patio doors to heavy duty pet screens.
> 
> View attachment 4154279 View attachment 4154280


Nice


----------



## dstroy (Jun 26, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I bought 3 dozen eggs, vinegar and pickling spices. Going to make a pile of pickled eggs. Anyone ever have soft boiled pickled eggs? I'm thinking about doing a dozen that way.


I love soft boiled eggs and I love pickled eggs.

I wonder what the texture of the yolk will be after a week in your pickling mix.

Hope it works out good. You should make cucumber salad while you’re pickling stuff, that nice crunch would go good with the soft egg I think.


----------



## dstroy (Jun 26, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Harvest week again (every other week, sigh). Cut down and trimmed 22 sog plants, moved 66 over (22 per tray) one tray in the rotation, staked and pruned 22, now I have to change out four 27 gallon reservoirs and plant 22 new clones. I'm SO sick of plant shit. Business is down since medical MJ came to town, so I'm only selling a little more than half of what I grow, so I've accumulated over four pounds of weed in the last few months. I think I'm gonna have to vacuum pack most of it. Had 3 wedding gigs this weekend, too tired to do anything more tonight. I also haven't even started the homework I was assigned from an expensive online real estate course, so I'm gonna have to cram that in before Tuesday. On top of this, my fridge died on Thursday right after I bought about $300 worth of expensive produce and groceries, I had to rush out to get many styrofoam coolers and huge bags of ice to try to salvage as much of it as I can. Every day I have to go get more ice and dump out the water in each cooler. I get a new fridge on Tuesday, so if I can keep from blowing my brains out until then, I should be okay. Fml...


I love our vacuum sealer. All of our dry trim gets put into those bags, they work really well.

Mostly it gets used when we buy bulk meat and want to freeze it but hey, it does the job for mj too.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you know, that's something i've thought about myself, dedication is good, but i want my surgeon to be relaxed, to have enjoyed their weekend...i don't want a wound up, tired, coffee wired workaholic vibrating around inside me.....


Actually having been one me and many of my colleagues disagree. The pinnacle of our physical performance was our final year of residency. Our judgement and knowledge improve with time but not our physical performance.

Juiced on caffeine we don't shake or we would never drink caffeine. Many of us eschewed it. We worked under magnification.

As for too tired, our movements were reduced to a precision dorsal horn reflex, that was the point of the brutal hours. Enjoy weekends? We knew we would retire early, surgery is for the young.

That is precisely what I look for in a surgeon if I'm lucky enough to choose and this time I am. You see in trauma there is no choice, your ambulance or life flight is directed to the appropriate resident, with an open OR, by your MICN (god bless those RNs). So both my son and dog will get the best chance. Hopefully they'll both be lucky. In the final analysis lucky is always better than good.


----------



## ANC (Jun 26, 2018)

I probably should go to the doctor, having pins and needles a couple of times a day now...


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 26, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It took 7 years and a factory full of highly skilled employees to make this piece.


Really, 7 years?! 
I keep picturing the employees waiting for instruction while he stands there smelling his own farts.


----------



## Fubard (Jun 26, 2018)

ANC said:


> I probably should go to the doctor, having pins and needles a couple of times a day now...


Depends on where they are, don't it. If I went every time I had "tingling" or "numbness" because of known pinched nerves or nerves under abnormal pressure then I'd be there every 2 days at best.


----------



## Fubard (Jun 26, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Really, 7 years?!
> I keep picturing the employees waiting for instruction while he stands there smelling his own farts.


He employs ex-roadway and local authority people, a sort of rehabilitation for those who struggle to adjust to working in the real world...


----------



## ANC (Jun 26, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Depends on where they are, don't it. If I went every time I had "tingling" or "numbness" because of known pinched nerves or nerves under abnormal pressure then I'd be there every 2 days at best.


all over my body its like being stung by a thousand needles.


----------



## Fubard (Jun 26, 2018)

Then I would say to step out of the ant's nest or go to the doc


----------



## ANC (Jun 26, 2018)

Yeah, but I have a feeling I'm not gonna like the outcome, one way or another.


----------



## Fubard (Jun 26, 2018)

Depends on the outcome, could involve some nice pills that let you feel colours.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 26, 2018)

ANC said:


> Yeah, but I have a feeling I'm not gonna like the outcome, one way or another.


family history of diabetes? ...it runs in my family. i don't have it, but i have some of the charming things that come with having the genetic tag, like neuropathy...sometimes it feels like there are ants running all over me, and there aren't.....every once in a while i get a pain like someone is stabbing me with a knitting needle right where my leg joins my body by my nuts....guess it could be worse, could be in the nuts....still makes it awkward when it happens while i'm driving


----------



## ANC (Jun 26, 2018)

Nope, mostly hearts, and cancer. I have been using too much sugar for a while though.
It is probably my main nutrient 

Pain from the cervical spine easily travels to the balls.... I've had _that _doctors visit already.


----------



## Fubard (Jun 26, 2018)

That can do all sorts of things, especially with a dicky heart.

Best get off that drug ASAP...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 26, 2018)

ANC said:


> Nope, mostly hearts, and cancer. *I have been using too much sugar for a while though.
> It is probably my main nutrient *
> 
> Pain from the cervical spine easily travels to the balls.... I've had _that _doctors visit already.


What is braai'd sugar like?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 26, 2018)

ANC said:


> Nope, mostly hearts, and cancer. I have been using too much sugar for a while though.
> It is probably my main nutrient
> 
> Pain from the cervical spine easily travels to the balls.... I've had _that _doctors visit already.


I was just about to say "aren't you the one who *loves* sugar?"


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 26, 2018)

never hurts to cut back on sugar. i use too much, but a lot less than some people. even people with no family history can fuck up their nervous system with too much sugar. it doesn't just make you fat and rot your teeth, it put's your nerves on alert, and keeps them there till it wears out or they do.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> never hurts to cut back on sugar. i use too much, but a lot less than some people. even people with no family history can fuck up their nervous system with too much sugar. it doesn't just make you fat and rot your teeth, it put's your nerves on alert, and keeps them there till it wears out or they do.


Before we learned to farm, early humans had very little sugar in their diet. 
Fruit was seasonal to prepare us for winter. 
Now we eat TONS of sugar for the winter that never comes...


----------



## ANC (Jun 26, 2018)

Sugars are probably the most ecological food, but very bad for you... Used to eat lots of fruit as my sugar source, but now it is cup after cup of 3 spoon brown sugar coffee. Mybe I should just go check my blood sugar, they do it at the clinic in the closest pharmacy. right now I have kebabs and boerewors on the braai. It is almost done.


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 26, 2018)

I rode my bike at the beach, I came home and had ravioli for lunch.


----------



## ANC (Jun 26, 2018)

I've never had ravioli, it looks shit.


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 26, 2018)

ANC said:


> I've never had ravioli, it looks shit.


..its manna!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 26, 2018)

ravioli is good shit, its just spaghetti and meat sauce in disguise....


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 26, 2018)

ANC said:


> I've never had ravioli, it looks shit.


Ravioli is a difficult dish to make well. I've ceased trying, my mother's was so-so but my old Sicilian grandmother's was absolutely sublime; we'd crawl through broken glass for that meal. There are a lot of factors to consider, the composition of the stuffing, surface area of the pasta wrap, amount and flavor of the sauce to amount of raviolis, cooking time that influences texture of pasta. Done well it's a monument to culinary architecture; done poor to average and it's like a can of Chef Boyardi


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 26, 2018)

Ravioli makes me think of Bridget Fonda. She made ravioli from a can look very tasty.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 26, 2018)

this is what eating anything out of a can makes me think of


----------



## Fubard (Jun 26, 2018)

@ANC should start a YouTube channel

"Will it braai?"


----------



## dstroy (Jun 26, 2018)

ANC said:


> I've never had ravioli, it looks shit.


 


Canned ravioli looks like shit, fresh pasta is great.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 26, 2018)

actually, if you have enough garlic, oregano, basil, and parmesan cheese, chef boyardi is good shit...at two a.m....after smoking weed all evening
better than "Dinki Di" anyway...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 26, 2018)

ANC said:


> I've never had ravioli, it looks shit.


What??? 
LOL


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> never hurts to cut back on sugar. i use too much, but a lot less than some people. even people with no family history can fuck up their nervous system with too much sugar. it doesn't just make you fat and rot your teeth, it put's your nerves on alert, and keeps them there till it wears out or they do.


I drink less coke because of c2gs comments on the matter. Funny I'll accept advice from a stranger and resist the same advice from loved ones.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 26, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> I drink less coke because of c2gs comments on the matter. Funny I'll accept advice from a stranger and resist the same advice from loved ones.


Yeah, same here with Diet Coke. So I switched to vodka.


----------



## ANC (Jun 26, 2018)

I'm not going to lie to you, neither of those plates of food looks like much...
I was probably 17 or 18 when I started eating pasta for the first time. I've given up on soda and cooldrinks probably in 2010. But, MAN!. I love me some sweet strong coffee.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 26, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Ravioli is a difficult dish to make well. I've ceased trying, my mother's was so-so but my old Sicilian grandmother's was absolutely sublime; *we'd crawl through broken glass for that meal. * There are a lot of factors to consider, the composition of the stuffing, surface area of the pasta wrap, amount and flavor of the sauce to amount of raviolis, cooking time that influences texture of pasta. Done well it's a monument to culinary architecture; done poor to average and it's like a can of Chef Boyardi



Can't believe grandma made you guys do that. Old-school Sicilians are hard core...


----------



## Fubard (Jun 27, 2018)

ANC said:


> I'm not going to lie to you, neither of those plates of food looks like much...
> I was probably 17 or 18 when I started eating pasta for the first time. I've given up on soda and cooldrinks probably in 2010. But, MAN!. I love me some sweet strong coffee.


Double addiction, caffeine rush and sugar rush at the same time. Add some herbs and you have an extra strength Red Bull and we've all seen the reports on how that shit fucks your heart.

You gotta ditch that sugar, man, for your own good.


----------



## ANC (Jun 27, 2018)

Yeah, I have been sticking to 1 tsp of sugar per cup today. Tastes like shit


----------



## Fubard (Jun 27, 2018)

Accomplishment today. Hobble 200yds or so, get on bus, get off bus and see bakery closed. No problem, nice day so decide next one up isn't so far away and hobble there. Realise it's further than I thought, oops. Struggle to make it home.

Got me a good rye sourdough though, so the pain was worth it.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2018)

Heading out to San Diego to see the doggie neurosurgeon, @pabloesqobar save me some beer, err vodka!


----------



## Bareback (Jun 27, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Heading out to San Diego to see the doggie neurosurgeon, @pabloesqobar save me some beer, err vodka!



Hope your trip has a good outcome.....Hugs.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 27, 2018)

Epoxy stone done in garage & front porch.

Have to clean out basement and start bringing in refinished furniture. Raining all day, not moving anything today.

One defect they're coming back to fix. Less than a foot inside door, door was blocked up a foot so it didn't go down on tacky epoxy until dry. I think a bird may have landed there. Coming later today.

 
Right between garage and man door. Need a tablespoon of stuff to level.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 27, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4156728
> View attachment 4156731 View attachment 4156733
> Epoxy stone done in garage & front porch.
> 
> ...


Nice. There is a beach near me, Cambria that has sand looking just like that


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 27, 2018)

ANC said:


> Yeah, I have been sticking to 1 tsp of sugar per cup today. Tastes like shit


drink it for a day with half a spoon full, the next day with a full spoon full will taste a lot better


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 27, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Nice. There is a beach near me, Cambria that has sand looking just like that


that aint sand, thats rocks...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 27, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that aint sand, thats rocks...


tiny rocks. The avg is around 1/8 in.


The park ranger keeps telling me not to take the _sand_


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 27, 2018)

has he caught you taking it? have you explained the difference between rocks and sand to him?......
i live right next to the great smoky mtn national park, they're very big on not taking stuff out of the park, and i can understand, over ten million people a year come through the park, if everyone took one flower or one rock, in a few years it would be the "big hole in the ground national park"


----------



## ANC (Jun 27, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> drink it for a day with half a spoon full, the next day with a full spoon full will taste a lot better


Thanks man, today was the first day I didn't have a full on flare up yet. I can feel it just want to start up, but it is like one or two pricks rather than a hundred at the same time.


----------



## Fubard (Jun 27, 2018)

ANC said:


> Thanks man, today was the first day I didn't have a full on flare up yet. I can feel it just want to start up, but it is like one or two pricks rather than a hundred at the same time.


Looks like we may have found the cause then


----------



## ANC (Jun 27, 2018)

Yeah, but now I wonder if I gave myself fucking diabetes.


----------



## Fubard (Jun 27, 2018)

I'm proof that can be cured, diagnosis to zero medication in 8 months, end of next month sees how controlled it is as that will be 3 months without any medication.

In my case it was being an old fat bastard whose family has a history of diabetes, but mainly being a fat bastard, you just need to cut the sugar, I recommend Tagatesse if you can find it, use the stuff in my tea and whenever I make cookies or cakes, tastes just like sugar but doesn't turn your arse into a fire hose like other sweeteners do (I find Stevia to be particularly "explosive" in regard to the intestinal tract, cleans yer right out, it does). You get the sweet coffee without the sin, your blood sugar would come into order in no time.


----------



## ANC (Jun 27, 2018)

I hate sweeteners including stevia. We aspies don't take to change easily.
I just don't want to have to inject shit. I hate needles.

I am not fat, but I have a shitty heart and cholesterol. Worst is when you get taken into hospital for heart shit.. first thing they do is inject some salty shit into your belly skin. Burns like a mother fucker.


----------



## Fubard (Jun 27, 2018)

I know your heart's dicky, which is the biggest reason to ditch the sugar imo.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 27, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> has he caught you taking it? have you explained the difference between rocks and sand to him?......
> i live right next to the great smoky mtn national park, they're very big on not taking stuff out of the park, and i can understand, over ten million people a year come through the park, if everyone took one flower or one rock, in a few years it would be the "big hole in the ground national park"


Yeah, they use the same argument with me. I play with them just so far (so I don't get cited) but you can't win. I'll point out the all the giant rock formations in the water, the mountain slides in context past present and future of constant ongoing erosion and geologic activity and note that 100's the amount of sand in my bucket has just been produced as we've been talking. I'll then dump my bucket, meander back towards my car, have a smoke and then refill the bucket when they leave. I use it as a dressing for my bonsai's and shit.
Edit: I should note that there is a spot, all fenced in with no trespassing and warnings, where the commercial gravel merchants get their stuff lol


----------



## ANC (Jun 27, 2018)

When we went to Hermanus my friends brought up the sea level thing... I laughed and showed them the old water lines on the rocks probably 40 feet higher than were the sea is now.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 27, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Nice. There is a beach near me, Cambria that has sand looking just like that


I've always wondered where they get that stuff. 

They must have a dying process because you can get vivid colors also. Most people want a natural color. I actually wanted purple for the other place, the owner of the epoxy stone company talked me out of it, insisting this color perfectly compliments musket brown walls. So I went with it.

They do have a color chip that matches that beach. Lol.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 27, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I've always wondered where they get that stuff.
> 
> They must have a dying process because you can get vivid colors also. Most people want a natural color.* I actually wanted purple for the other place, the owner of the epoxy stone company talked me out of it*, insisting this color perfectly compliments musket brown walls. So I went with it.
> 
> They do have a color chip that matches that beach. Lol.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 27, 2018)

Repost from Daily Nugg because I never have anything productive to post here 


_______________________________________________________________________________________________________


Left town for a few days, almost lost an entire cloner's worth of plants. Lucky I was able to salvage 14 out of the 36, I really needed 22.





This tray contains all the C99 and Strawberry Cheesecake phenos that I recently popped, can't wait to see if there's any winning phenos to make moms with.





The rest are looking good...




I made the smallest clones ever. I didn't want to have to reveg any winning phenos, so I snipped really tiny shoots to clone and have ready to go in the case that there's stuff worth keeping. I'm surprised they rooted and are thriving. I'm that good...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 27, 2018)

We released a small king, right as it swam away, an osprey swooped down and got it. Right out of nowhere. For the next 4-5 min, we watched that osprey fight for it. A baldy wanted it more. Baldy won!

It was so awesome watching.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 27, 2018)

Made over $3000 since Sunday. Drove down to Indy to sell my brother's buddy and half pound for $2000 (he already resold it for a $1200 profit), the cheapest I've ever gone but I had over 4 pounds on hand. Got back and everyone wanted ounces and brownies. Used up over a pound of cannabutter making pans, now I've gotta make more butter. Just great, busy, reminds me of the good old days...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 27, 2018)

Bought a couple plant caddies yesterday, just round wooden bases on plastic wheels.

 
Put container plant tomatoes on cafeteria trays, just push them around now. Too big to lift especially after watering.

 
More rain we don't need again currently. I think we set a record for June. Rain keeps fucking up the peppers, blossoms and buds keep coming off. Need a dry stretch.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 27, 2018)

I did 6 insurance appraisals at $65 each in 2 hours


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 27, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I've always wondered where they get that stuff.
> 
> They must have a dying process because you can get vivid colors also. Most people want a natural color. I actually wanted purple for the other place, the owner of the epoxy stone company talked me out of it, insisting this color perfectly compliments musket brown walls. So I went with it.
> 
> They do have a color chip that matches that beach. Lol.


These are all natural colored, the coast is a subduction zone,about 40 mi west of the where the N. American and Pacific plates meet. Just tons of extreme deep earth metamorphic and igneous rock. I posted some pics of that area a few years back, for some reason I can't post pics from my computer any more so I can't repost. Anyway, I was on the NA side at the San Andreas fault looking a across a deep valley to the Pacific plate. All around were these heavy igneous and metamorphic rocks, boulders, hillsides of various colors. Lots of serpentine (greens, whites and reds). Just fascinating stuff.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 27, 2018)

Penis!!!!!!!


----------



## ANC (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## Fubard (Jun 28, 2018)

Woke up, felt good, then moved and it turned into just another Tourette's Thursday. Any movement, especially the transition from sitting to standing and vice versa, hurts like hell and walking any distance is painful as hell.

But it means I have found out that I can actually move slower than some of my former colleagues so that's an accomplishment...


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 28, 2018)

I earnt fk all today. Actually spent more than I earnt.
Did some sanding of bog on the project car, did some more bogging on the project car....got a phone call whilst bogging project car inviting me for beers and darts at a mates house. Not a bad way to spend a Thursday afternoon so spent the arvo getting pissed and playing bad darts.


----------



## Fubard (Jun 28, 2018)

Getting pissed and playing bad darts. Brings back memories, we set up a pub league team just so we could get pissed in different pubs. My best ever score was a 140 when barely able to stand and without my glasses so I couldn't even see the board, it was just a two coloured blur, don't think I could get 180 with 3 hedgehogs...


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 28, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Getting pissed and playing bad darts. Brings back memories, we set up a pub league team just so we could get pissed in different pubs. My best ever score was a 140 when barely able to stand and without my glasses so I couldn't even see the board, it was just a two coloured blur, don't think I could get 180 with 3 hedgehogs...


counting is way to hard when ur pissed and or stoned ,we just play start at 1 and go to 20, any bull to finish,


----------



## Fubard (Jun 28, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> counting is way to hard when ur pissed and or stoned ,we just play start at 1 and go to 20, any bull to finish,


The counting wasn't the problem, not being able to hit a cow's arse with a banjo when it comes to darts is the issue. Give me a rifle, then it's different, even the silly little air rifle ranges at local fairs. Last time, beginning of the month, was on weed before going out, took painkillers and Valium, hit the more "artisanal" (i.e. minimum 9% abv) beer, some gin, was definitely wobbly but still did better than locals who were clearly in a better state than me, SWMBO still doesn't know how I became so calm, relaxed and stable as soon as that toy gun went into my hands.

But darts? Always pull the shot, even when I try to compensate for the pull I still send it off. Am as much use as a fart in a spacesuit at that game.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 28, 2018)

I can shoot pretty well when sober..pissed and or stoned...yea..waste of ammo
I cannot count and subtract when alert and "with it". Thank god my school teacher was wrong and we do indeed carry a calculator around with us everywhere we go.


----------



## Fubard (Jun 28, 2018)

Was always good with numbers, pissed, stoned or sober, and growing up in a time when everyone left school with at least the ability to read, write and count in their head helps there, certain things were drilled into you so hard you never forget them.

Same as good firearms "training" at a fairly young age, you never forget these skills.

Just bloody hopeless at darts


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 28, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Was always good with numbers, pissed, stoned or sober, and growing up in a time when everyone left school with at least the ability to read, write and count in their head helps there, certain things were drilled into you so hard you never forget them.
> 
> Same as good firearms "training" at a fairly young age, you never forget these skills.
> 
> Just bloody hopeless at darts


Im dyslectic, went to private catholic boys schools....had a rifle when I was 10ish.

Im hopeless at darts as well.


----------



## Fubard (Jun 28, 2018)

Oooh, Catholic School, where the first thing you see is a woman dressed up like a cross between Darth Vader and Zorro,.fucks you up for life.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 28, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Oooh, Catholic School, where the first thing you see is a woman dressed up like a cross between Darth Vader and Zorro,.fucks you up for life.


It's okay to kiss a nun, but don't get into the_ habit..._


----------



## Fubard (Jun 28, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> It's okay to kiss a nun, but don't get into the_ habit..._


Blue Nuns the worst, them ones taste like piss.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 28, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4156728
> View attachment 4156731 View attachment 4156733
> Epoxy stone done in garage & front porch.
> 
> ...


That looks awesome.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 28, 2018)

Saved this toad from a pool today. Or fucked up his vacation…


----------



## ANC (Jun 28, 2018)

Lick it..


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 28, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Saved this toad from a pool today. Or fucked up his vacation…
> 
> View attachment 4157199


That's a good lookin toad. Did you suck on him and try to get high? Either way, good lookin toad. Saving lives while at work.



#Modmade #modtheman #moderator #fuckherrightinthepussyandmodNEo
#penis


----------



## neosapien (Jun 28, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> That's a good lookin toad. Did you suck on him and try to get high? Either way, good lookin toad. Saving lives while at work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did not. I thought about it but the homeowner is a psycho bitch and I didn't want to trip with her.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 28, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I did not. I thought about it but the homeowner is a psycho bitch and I didn't want to trip with her.


Yeah it's a buzz kill when you got weirdos around while trying to suck your toad. I've seen it a hundred times. They walk around the corner and see the toad hanging out yer mouth and all the sudden it was their toad. It's really hard to just be a normal human being these days Neo. 

Good lookin toad


----------



## NevaSmokedOut (Jun 28, 2018)

Managed to get up in the morning for once since last year today.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 28, 2018)

That's quite the nap


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 28, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Yeah it's a buzz kill when you got weirdos around while trying to suck your toad. I've seen it a hundred times. They walk around the corner and see the toad hanging out yer mouth and all the sudden it was their toad. It's really hard to just be a normal human being these days Neo.
> 
> Good lookin toad


that's when you just have to swallow the toad and say "sorry, was on coffee break", and go back to work


----------



## ASA76 (Jun 28, 2018)

slipperyslut said:


> S.O.S.
> 
> 
> 
> After I bought my latest bladed auto-trimmer, it worked fine while I tested it out on my first two harvests. My Buds I did with it looked a little too perfect to be considered “hand-trimmed” by an experienced grower girl like me, and it was knocking off a little too much crystals with the trim for my tastes, but the dispensaries I was supplying were happy with them and that was the main thing. So I laid off all my trusty hand-trimmers. Turned out to be a BAD MOVE! After the first year was up and zee garantee was over, it started bucking and jamming even though I’d been doing my regular maintenance and cleanings after every harvest. Then, going into my second year with it, I had to start “servicing” it with replacement parts after a few breakdowns with mechanical issues. Now I’d be totally stranded if I didn’t have one of my old auto-trimmers that was still useable (but totally unsatisfactory with the end product to my eye) for a back-up cause I had to send the “new” fucker back for a total over-haul! Before I hire all my old hand-trimmers back does any of you dudes or dudets have a auto-trimming machine that actually works great, hasn’t been giving them any grief with breakdown bullshit and trims Bud close to hand-trimming? If you do, get back to me cause I sure could use the advice!


After much research, I decided to go with a Tom's Tumbler. It is so gentle it emulates hand trimming and didn't cost very much. It's quiet and easy to use and not many parts to break or wear down. I was given a 2 year warranty. Used it a few times and am quite happy with finished product. Really nice and friendly company.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 28, 2018)

Made another $1130 off 3 1/4 ozs. Pre-mmj prices! I'm taking the weekend off, which is great timing as it's gonna be in the 100s f with the heat index. Lotsa naps...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 28, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Yeah it's a buzz kill when you got weirdos around while trying to suck your toad. I've seen it a hundred times. They walk around the corner and see the toad hanging out yer mouth and all the sudden it was their toad. It's really hard to just be a normal human being these days Neo.
> 
> Good lookin toad


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 28, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4157371


the ending of that movie must have pissed you off


----------



## charface (Jun 28, 2018)

Im finally caught up enough that I can spend a couple hours a day working on the patio around the pond.
I will be forced to use templates soon due to the available space becoming less and also irregular shaped.
But my goal is completion this summer.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 28, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Lotsa naps...


You’ve earned it..


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 28, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> You’ve earned it..



My boy's paternal grandfather on my ex's side was 101 yo when my son went to visit a few years ago. He was pretty sharp, too. My son asked him, 'What's your secret, grandpa?' His reply was, "Naps. Lotsa naps..."


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 28, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> My boy's paternal grandfather on my ex's side was 101 yo when my son went to visit a few years ago. He was pretty sharp, too. My son asked him, 'What's your secret, grandpa?' His reply was, "Naps. Lotsa naps..."


Smart man..


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 28, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> My boy's paternal grandfather on my ex's side was 101 yo when my son went to visit a few years ago. He was pretty sharp, too. My son asked him, 'What's your secret, grandpa?' His reply was, "Naps. Lotsa naps..."


What part of Indy did you go? That’s where I lived most of my first 26yrs of life.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 28, 2018)

charface said:


> Im finally caught up enough that I can spend a couple hours a day working on the patio around the pond.
> I will be forced to use templates soon due to the available space becoming less and also irregular shaped.
> But my goal is completion this summer.
> View attachment 4157373 View attachment 4157375 View attachment 4157378
> ...


Cool work you're doing there & I especially like the Water Hyacinths - Manatee's love those things.


----------



## charface (Jun 28, 2018)

Thank you, 


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Cool work you're doing there & I especially like the Water Hyacinths - Manatee's love those things.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 28, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4157371


They loved him up, and turned him into a hornytoad!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 28, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> They loved him up, and turned him into a *horny*toad!


I totally understand how that could work.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jun 29, 2018)

Spent the week in AC and all around the South Jersey shore for vacation, it was an excellent time, got out on the bay a few times and put some flounder in the cooler. It was a great week if I could just learn to apply sun screen more then once a day, that would be great. Unfortunately came home to a mite invasion!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 29, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> Spent the week in AC and all around the South Jersey shore for vacation, it was an excellent time, got out on the bay a few times and put some flounder in the cooler. It was a great week if I could just learn to apply sun screen more then once a day, that would be great. Unfortunately came home to a mite invasion!


Went to Hawaii a few years back and had a full blown mite infestation when I got back. Talk about harshing my trip! I went from relaxed to stressed in .03 seconds. I was a week from harvest. Smh

SH420


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 29, 2018)

_Waiting for a sticker for my car looks like I'm going to be here awhile_


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 29, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> _Waiting for a sticker for my car looks like I'm going to be here awhile_


You can have one of mine
 

SH420


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 29, 2018)

Spent another miserably hot day at the office.
@srh88 marshalltown or rose?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 29, 2018)

Had my buddies bobcat here for the day. Finished the island and mixed in 18yds of crusher dust and compacted it in. Just got done. Stoked to finally be done. Time to plant some shit finally!


----------



## Bareback (Jun 29, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Had my buddies bobcat here for the day. Finished the island and mixed in 18yds of crusher dust and compacted it in. Just got done. Stoked to finally be done. Time to plant some shit finally!
> View attachment 4157903 View attachment 4157904


Looks good dude, are those PVC pipes for water or electric?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 29, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Looks good dude, are those PVC pipes for water or electric?


Yes sir!
Was just gonna do water, but figured why not throw one in for some low voltage too.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Jun 30, 2018)

More patio, at least more people are opting for flagstone this year rather than pavers. I like paver patios, but flagstone is just so awesomely unique. Here's some more pics of that big patio I've been doing, about 90% cut in finally.  Hard to get a good full angle on it, I'll just get a lift on the machine to get a birds eye. But another little one I did as well. and one of the new guys couldn't get a ride home so I gave him a ride home. Past the few police blocks that were like "why are you going this way, unless you live here you need to get gone."
 
This is my far away picture, we ended up so close to the fire line it was hard to see driving through the smoke. Evacuations were just starting so we'll see how quickly it can be contained. Location wise it's sitting in the middle of a state covered in kindling.


----------



## charface (Jun 30, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Had my buddies bobcat here for the day. Finished the island and mixed in 18yds of crusher dust and compacted it in. Just got done. Stoked to finally be done. Time to plant some shit finally!
> View attachment 4157903 View attachment 4157904





InigoMontoya said:


> More patio, at least more people are opting for flagstone this year rather than pavers. I like paver patios, but flagstone is just so awesomely unique. Here's some more pics of that big patio I've been doing, about 90% cut in finally. View attachment 4158171View attachment 4158172 Hard to get a good full angle on it, I'll just get a lift on the machine to get a birds eye. But another little one I did as well. View attachment 4158174and one of the new guys couldn't get a ride home so I gave him a ride home. Past the few police blocks that were like "why are you going this way, unless you live here you need to get gone."
> View attachment 4158177
> This is my far away picture, we ended up so close to the fire line it was hard to see driving through the smoke. Evacuations were just starting so we'll see how quickly it can be contained. Location wise it's sitting in the middle of a state covered in kindling.


Very nice,


----------



## Bareback (Jun 30, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> More patio, at least more people are opting for flagstone this year rather than pavers. I like paver patios, but flagstone is just so awesomely unique. Here's some more pics of that big patio I've been doing, about 90% cut in finally. View attachment 4158171View attachment 4158172 Hard to get a good full angle on it, I'll just get a lift on the machine to get a birds eye. But another little one I did as well. View attachment 4158174and one of the new guys couldn't get a ride home so I gave him a ride home. Past the few police blocks that were like "why are you going this way, unless you live here you need to get gone."
> View attachment 4158177
> This is my far away picture, we ended up so close to the fire line it was hard to see driving through the smoke. Evacuations were just starting so we'll see how quickly it can be contained. Location wise it's sitting in the middle of a state covered in kindling.


Nice work, is that stone over concrete or packed granite or ???





My grandkids are coming to visit next week and the wife has a to do list that is a mile long, so as I was accomplishing cutting the grass I spy this tree that was struck by lightning on Thursday, less than a hundred yards from the house.

Ohh and here's a pic of the new granddaughter born on 3-15-18


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 30, 2018)

Didn't get my wife pregnant today. She wont get pregnant any other day, but today is another successful day of avoiding having children. So I'll add it to my list of daily wins.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Jun 30, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Nice work, is that stone over concrete or packed granite or ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Few inches of pea gravel make up the base the flagstone sits on, best way to avoid breaks and stuff in the patio after time


----------



## Mrs. MedGrower (Jun 30, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> More patio, at least more people are opting for flagstone this year rather than pavers. I like paver patios, but flagstone is just so awesomely unique. Here's some more pics of that big patio I've been doing, about 90% cut in finally. View attachment 4158171View attachment 4158172 Hard to get a good full angle on it, I'll just get a lift on the machine to get a birds eye. But another little one I did as well. View attachment 4158174and one of the new guys couldn't get a ride home so I gave him a ride home. Past the few police blocks that were like "why are you going this way, unless you live here you need to get gone."
> View attachment 4158177
> This is my far away picture, we ended up so close to the fire line it was hard to see driving through the smoke. Evacuations were just starting so we'll see how quickly it can be contained. Location wise it's sitting in the middle of a state covered in kindling.


 Beautiful job! I would love to do something like that in our backyard.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 30, 2018)

I got up late and didn't do shit till noon, then I cut my hair and trimmed my beard. Shortly after I mowed, well scalped, my lawn to the lowest setting , just in time for the peak highs in the low 90Fs, then it's supposed to be 95-100F the next week and no rain. BURN,GRASS BURN! Hopefully, I won't have to mow again for a couple months.  Then i watered my figs. Went and visited friends for a couple hours. Came home, napped, then ate, poorly, with a large ice coffee to keep me going and started working with the ladies. Mixing dirt, transplanting, training, watering and later some trimming. I'm leaving for a few days after tomorrow and I still got a shitload of work to do to make sure the ones in flower survive without anyone here and get the ones harvested that are ready. Going to be a fun 48 hours


----------



## Mrs. MedGrower (Jun 30, 2018)

I created beauty today. I’m a cosmetologist love what I do

Then came home and made the bomb steak tacos.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 30, 2018)

Still at it, everything's repotted, trained and watered. Taking a break, smoking some Blue Dream, then I'm gonna go chop some Durban Poison. Maybe grab a couple hours sleep after that, then try to get up before the sun gets to high to water and feed my veggie garden.


----------



## Dobby (Jul 1, 2018)

Well I am happy to say I started my day off with my very first bowl of LEGAL weed and it is about time! Sour Diesel to be exact.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 1, 2018)

So here I am, a bit out of my element try to de-gum a stuck float and gummed carb on a 2016 pressure washer.

All the gas leaked out through carb, had it running since but don't trust it.

I hope that guy on YT knows his shit. Actually, the float doesn't seem stuck at all.

 
I pushed out a little dent on the bowl where I wacked it with a wrench. Didn't work. Lol.

Fortunately, it's still new and everything comes apart easy. Wish me luck!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 1, 2018)

the jet is probably clogged up, unscrew it, soak it in some parts cleaner, blow it out, and replace it

https://www.ereplacementparts.com/repair-center/article/4582/How_to_Clean_a_2_Cycle_Engine_Carburetor.html


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 1, 2018)

Up at 8, got about 4 hours sleep. Wasn't early enough to beat the sun so I could just turn the sprinkler on, I had to hand water all my veggies, so i gave them a heavy feeding. My sunflowers are getting fucking huge and I have random tomato and squash, melon, or cucumbers popping up all over the yard. Just sat down for breakfast and a smoke. Day's just getting started.


----------



## Fubard (Jul 1, 2018)

Have managed to survive another day, just an evening and night to go and it's a day without dying.

Yeah, not much happening here...


----------



## ANC (Jul 1, 2018)

Buy a straw bale and mulch all around your veggies. It keeps water in like a motherfucker.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 1, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Have managed to survive another day, just an evening and night to go and it's a day without dying.
> 
> Yeah, not much happening here...


“It's a dangerous business, Frodo, going out your door. You step onto the road, and if you don't keep your feet, there's no knowing where you might be swept off to"


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 1, 2018)

ANC said:


> Buy a straw bale and mulch all around your veggies. It keeps water in like a motherfucker.


I use the first couple cuts of my lawn as mulch, same effect. It's one of the few things the damned grass is good for. I've also started cultivating clover as a living mulch around my garden beds, its spreading fast and seems to really be helping, the ground under those patches stays moist almost to the surface, where the grass mulched only areas are dry a good inch plus down. Next year each bed is getting a couple squash/ melon plants, they are great for shading the ground and keeping it cool.


----------



## ANC (Jul 1, 2018)

Yeha I have a 3' high pile of lawn clippings that is stewing in the rain.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 1, 2018)

charface said:


> Im finally caught up enough that I can spend a couple hours a day working on the patio around the pond.
> I will be forced to use templates soon due to the available space becoming less and also irregular shaped.
> But my goal is completion this summer.
> View attachment 4157373 View attachment 4157375 View attachment 4157378
> ...


I've got the perfect shrub for around that gorgeous pond.


----------



## charface (Jul 1, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I've got the perfect shrub for around that gorgeous pond.


If you look at the one pic you can see my marijuanas in the yard. Its my little retreat. Needs a hammock


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 1, 2018)

charface said:


> If you look at the one pic you can see my marijuanas in the yard. Its my little retreat. Needs a hammock


If you were @doublejj you could hang your hammock from your trunks


----------



## charface (Jul 1, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> If you were @doublejj you could hang your hammock from your trunks


I would just build tree houses in his plants if I were him then rent them to the workers


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 1, 2018)

@curious2garden


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 1, 2018)

charface said:


> I would just build tree houses in his plants if I were him then rent them to the workers


F'n genius!



Metasynth said:


> @curious2garden
> View attachment 4158785


Ahhh She looks just like you! Who needed DNA  her momma looks really good too! Thank you so much what a couple of dolls you have!


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 1, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> F'n genius!
> 
> 
> Ahhh She looks just like you! Who needed DNA  her momma looks really good too! Thank you so much what a couple of dolls you have!


Lol Megan and I aren’t getting back together, but she’s being cool about everything and it should be a good co-parenting experience


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 1, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> Lol Megan and I aren’t getting back together, but she’s being cool about everything and it should be a good co-parenting experience


LOL, keep on keeping on hun


----------



## Fubard (Jul 1, 2018)

Went to sleep, woke up again, got up, turned on fans, made coffee, had me ablutions, found out how toxic a fart has to be to disgust something that licks it's own arse when I let rip with something that burned my nosehairs and made my eyes water, which was followed a few seconds later by oldest cat, sprawled out on another bit of the couch, lifting her head, giving me a filthy look, and walking out of the room when the draught from the fan blew the toxic cloud round to her...


----------



## ANC (Jul 2, 2018)

Fubard said:


> found out how toxic a fart has to be to disgust something that licks it's own arse


You sound very flexible.


----------



## Fubard (Jul 2, 2018)

ANC said:


> You sound very flexible.


Going by some of the notes, tones and even chords that come out of the trouser trumpet, I've definitely got a double-jointed arse.


----------



## ANC (Jul 2, 2018)

Hhahaha, Fuck, I'm freezing, they say snow is up to 50cm deep in the mountains above us.


----------



## Fubard (Jul 2, 2018)

And we're fecking melting here, wanna swap?

Oh, hang on, that would mean South Effrican beer and not Belgian stuff, looks like you best get the thermals out.


----------



## ANC (Jul 2, 2018)

Our beers are good. Quite a range too.


----------



## Fubard (Jul 2, 2018)

ANC said:


> Our beers are good. Quite a range too.


Unfortunately, as is the norm, only the mass produced cat piss gets shipped here, you'll know what I mean by only being able to get a fraction of the thousands of different beers from this tiny little fart of a country


----------



## ANC (Jul 2, 2018)

They say Lite beer killed your market.


----------



## Fubard (Jul 2, 2018)

The Belgian market is nowhere near dead, mainly because we don't really do "lite" beer here. We have the alcohol free and "radler", and various fruit beers, but not really that lite stuff.

We prefer full baritone beer farts, not squeaky little lite beer farts.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 2, 2018)

A local bar sponsored an event called "Baby Goats & Beer" that was a lot of fun! 
This 6-day-old had been mauled by a little girl right before I held him but he calmed down quickly.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 2, 2018)

baby goats and beer......a celebration of alcohol, bestiality, and pedophilia!
i'm sure it was actually nice, but it just sounds wrong


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 2, 2018)

I need some small engine advice. 
My old craftsman riding lawn mower recently started dying while I'm mowing, like it's running out of gas. Sputters a few times as an early warning then dies. 
It's definitely not out of gas. 
Here's the kicker -- if I let it sit a couple of hours, it starts up after extensive cranking and I can finish the yard. 
WTF?
I'm thinking fuel system so I changed the fuel filter. 
Nothing changed. 
What do you think? 
Maybe a gunked up carb? But why would a cool down period help a clogged carb?
I'm stumped. 

What do you think?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 2, 2018)

could be a lot of things, the cheapest and easiest is check your gas cap. they're supposed to be vented, as they age they get plugged up and brittle, try running it next time without the cap at all, just stick a rag in it loosely to keep anything from falling in. there's also a little electric solenoid under the float bowl, those go bad quite often. the gas line itself sometimes get soft as they age, feel the line and see if there are any soft spots. if there are, replace the gas line


----------



## Fubard (Jul 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I need some small engine advice.
> My old craftsman riding lawn mower recently started dying while I'm mowing, like it's running out of gas. Sputters a few times as an early warning then dies.
> It's definitely not out of gas.
> Here's the kicker -- if I let it sit a couple of hours, it starts up after extensive cranking and I can finish the yard.
> ...


Clean fuel lines, carbs, etc, and check for potential vapour locks as if the fuel line has an issue with flow, usually caused by running her to dry and sucking all the crap of the day out of the tank, then a bit of heat can evaporate the fuel and cause a vapour lock in the fuel line. You get that, a bubble of vapour that can't move, fuel flow stops, engine cuts, everything cools down and the bubble of vapour turns back into liquid, fuel flows again.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I need some small engine advice.
> My old craftsman riding lawn mower recently started dying while I'm mowing, like it's running out of gas. Sputters a few times as an early warning then dies.
> It's definitely not out of gas.
> Here's the kicker -- if I let it sit a couple of hours, it starts up after extensive cranking and I can finish the yard.
> ...


could the tank vent be clogged? try to start it with the cap off.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 2, 2018)

Stayed up too late last night, didn't get up early enough today, still behind the eight ball. Watered everything to saturation, indoor and out, right when I got up. I was supposed to be leaving this morning for a few day vaca, but seeing how my life is dictated by plant cycles that only have a short window to harvest, I can't. Hopefully I can get out of here by mid afternoon. I have plants I thought would go to the end of the week, but they've peaked really quick, I think they've hit the downhill side and I need to cut them. There's a few hours of trimming I wasn't planning on. I'm sitting here smoking a mix blend joint and rolling a pile for the next coupe days, I figure 20s enough for 3 days? Hopefully. If not I have a few cartridges of blueberry oil. Plus whatever other people have. Since I've just about quit drinking, I always worried I won't have enough bud. Back to work, chopping Blueberry, Green Crack, maybe some Blue Crack( Blue Dream/ Green Crack cross from a BD hermi I had.)


----------



## ANC (Jul 2, 2018)

The sun came out a bit, I can see the snow.
Much lower than usual. the rivers are streaming all over the Cape.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 2, 2018)

Good advice on the mower malfunction - I think you guys probably nailed it.

Since we're getting off track, can someone tell me what this little electronical gizmo might be?
Found it in a hotel room last week in New Orleans.

  
The cylindrical tube that runs down through it is hollow and open to the atmosphere at the bottom. There is also bit of moisture inside the case.

Any Ideas?

Lastly I need to give a big shout out to Budget Rent a Car.



FUCK YOU BUDGET !!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 2, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Good advice on the mower malfunction - I think you guys probably nailed it.
> 
> Since we're getting off track, can someone tell me what this little electronical gizmo might be?
> Found it in a hotel room last week in New Orleans.
> ...


Google says it's a utility knife lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Good advice on the mower malfunction - I think you guys probably nailed it.
> 
> Since we're getting off track, can someone tell me what this little electronical gizmo might be?
> Found it in a hotel room last week in New Orleans.
> ...


Larval dildo. Get inoculated soon.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> A local bar sponsored an event called "Baby Goats & Beer" that was a lot of fun!
> This 6-day-old had been mauled by a little girl right before I held him but he calmed down quickly.
> View attachment 4159002


Add @Gary Goodson and his BBQ to that and you have a party.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 2, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Good advice on the mower malfunction - I think you guys probably nailed it.
> 
> Since we're getting off track, can someone tell me what this little electronical gizmo might be?
> Found it in a hotel room last week in New Orleans.
> ...


Any numbers or markings of any sort on it?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 2, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Stayed up too late last night, didn't get up early enough today, still behind the eight ball. Watered everything to saturation, indoor and out, right when I got up. I was supposed to be leaving this morning for a few day vaca, but seeing how my life is dictated by plant cycles that only have a short window to harvest, I can't. Hopefully I can get out of here by mid afternoon. I have plants I thought would go to the end of the week, but they've peaked really quick, I think they've hit the downhill side and I need to cut them. There's a few hours of trimming I wasn't planning on. I'm sitting here smoking a mix blend joint and rolling a pile for the next coupe days, I figure 20s enough for 3 days? Hopefully. If not I have a few cartridges of blueberry oil. Plus whatever other people have. Since I've just about quit drinking, I always worried I won't have enough bud. Back to work, chopping Blueberry, Green Crack, maybe some Blue Crack( Blue Dream/ Green Crack cross from a BD hermi I had.)


I was up at the butt crack of dawn, with a headache. My rescue raven, Stinky Girl has a juvenile that almost everyone in my neighborhood would like dead. It sat outside my open bedroom window and squawked until I got up and fed it. It has this horrible squawk and very loud.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 2, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Good advice on the mower malfunction - I think you guys probably nailed it.
> 
> Since we're getting off track, can someone tell me what this little electronical gizmo might be?
> Found it in a hotel room last week in New Orleans.
> ...


Very old model NSA tracking device


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 2, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Any numbers or markings of any sort on it?


Nope, not a thing.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 2, 2018)

dunno wtf that is, looks like it's meant to be attached to something else....maybe a key to a briefcase full of blues?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 2, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> dunno wtf that is, looks like it's meant to be attached to something else....maybe a key to a briefcase full of blues?


I was talking to a buddy at work & he suggested it might be a vape cartridge - & sure enough the non-contact end has a slight "fruity" smell to it.

Ok, paranoia alarm lighting secured.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was talking to a buddy at work & he suggested it might be a vape cartridge - & sure enough the non-contact end has a slight "fruity" smell to it.
> 
> Ok, paranoia alarm lighting secured.


 I still say larval dildo. Decontaminate


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 2, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I still say larval dildo. Decontaminate


I'm in a tub full of Mosquito dunks as we speak.

Scrub behind my ears too?


----------



## ANC (Jul 2, 2018)

I think it is a pod for these flat vapes the kids use.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 2, 2018)

I saw an article on teen smoking it's a type of stealth e cigarette


----------



## ANC (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## srh88 (Jul 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I need some small engine advice.
> My old craftsman riding lawn mower recently started dying while I'm mowing, like it's running out of gas. Sputters a few times as an early warning then dies.
> It's definitely not out of gas.
> Here's the kicker -- if I let it sit a couple of hours, it starts up after extensive cranking and I can finish the yard.
> ...


Needs cal/mag. 

I also think it's the cap. Or you just need to clean your carb and filter


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 2, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was talking to a buddy at work & he suggested it might be a vape cartridge - & sure enough the non-contact end has a slight "fruity" smell to it.
> 
> Ok, paranoia alarm lighting secured.


----------



## ANC (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Bareback (Jul 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I need some small engine advice.
> My old craftsman riding lawn mower recently started dying while I'm mowing, like it's running out of gas. Sputters a few times as an early warning then dies.
> It's definitely not out of gas.
> Here's the kicker -- if I let it sit a couple of hours, it starts up after extensive cranking and I can finish the yard.
> ...


I too think it's the cap, my rototiller used to do that . I could only run a half tank before it cut off, so I filled it up every half tank for about three weeks until I noticed a sucking/hissing sound when I took off the cap . So now I loosen/retighten the cap and keep trucking.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 2, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Going by some of the notes, tones and even chords that come out of the trouser trumpet, I've definitely got a double-jointed arse.


I think I've got just the thing for you.


----------



## Fubard (Jul 2, 2018)

Tried them, shot next door's dog.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 2, 2018)

Phone has been ringing all day. Everyone wants lobster for the 4th. Probably sold more today then I have in the past 2 weeks.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 2, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Phone has been ringing all day. Everyone wants lobster for the 4th. Probably sold more today then I have in the past 2 weeks.


What’s the going rate for lobster right now?


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 2, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> What’s the going rate for lobster right now?


6.50lb will go cheaper if they find me on the dock.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 2, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Needs cal/mag.
> 
> I also think it's the cap. Or you just need to clean your carb and filter


Dude. It's obviously the flux capacitor. Probably needs new shocks also.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 2, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> 6.50lb will go cheaper if they find me on the dock.View attachment 4159200


Oh man, that’s a delicious picture right there.. nice..


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 2, 2018)

Wife just got done picking a bunch of lobsters for a few orders tomorrow. Tourists love it when the work is done for them. 45 a lb.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 2, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> 6.50lb will go cheaper if they find me on the dock.View attachment 4159200


Where can I buy those heavy duty rubber bands?


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 2, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Where can I buy those heavy duty rubber bands?


I get them local but ebay has them for a good price. What do you want them for?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 2, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> I get them local but ebay has them for a good price. What do you want them for?


Thanks. Once in awhile I get them on some produce, keep and use the hell out of 'em til they die. All sorts of uses around the rancho; self shutting lids on plant boxes, keeping stuff together like PVC pipes cables, wood stripping


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 2, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Thanks. Once in awhile I get them on some produce, keep and use the hell out of 'em til they die. All sorts of uses around the rancho; self shutting lids on plant boxes, keeping stuff together like PVC pipes cables, wood stripping


Ask the people in the produce section I'm sure they will give you some. Now that you mention it they do come on the broccoli we buy.


----------



## ANC (Jul 3, 2018)

I remember chewing the shit out of rubber bands as a kid.
I can perfectly recall the taste.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 3, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Wife just got done picking a bunch of lobsters for a few orders tomorrow. Tourists love it when the work is done for them. 45 a lb.View attachment 4159278


OMG. Pass the butter!

We have an order for 30 we're picking up Friday night...straight off the boat from fam.
We're doing a big weekend bash at camp again this yr. Its a good way to get out of town away from the tourists.
I plan to spend the day floating around the lake imbibing as much liquor as it takes to get through the whole ordeal.

I wish some of y'all lived closer.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I need some small engine advice.
> My old craftsman riding lawn mower recently started dying while I'm mowing, like it's running out of gas. Sputters a few times as an early warning then dies.
> It's definitely not out of gas.
> Here's the kicker -- if I let it sit a couple of hours, it starts up after extensive cranking and I can finish the yard.
> ...


Bad coil sounds like.


----------



## ANC (Jul 3, 2018)

Check this shit out.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 3, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Bad coil sounds like.


The mower is dead now. 
Took a while to start & I had to jump it from the car, but it wouldn't idle on the normal setting. As soon as I took it off full throttle (choke), it would sputter and die. 
So I let it run a minute or two on full throttle thinking maybe it needed to warm up. 
Nope, it eventually started doing the same shit and I had to mow everything with the push mower. 
The rider is on my shit list...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> The mower is dead now.
> Took a while to start & I had to jump it from the car, but it wouldn't idle on the normal setting. As soon as I took it off full throttle (choke), it would sputter and die.
> So I let it run a minute or two on full throttle thinking maybe it needed to warm up.
> Nope, it eventually started doing the same shit and I had to mow everything with the push mower.
> The rider is on my shit list...


there is a diaphram on the motor that helps with that, should be held by a small spring to keep it open, it's a the throttle area, ck to see if the spring is there, or you might have a whole in the diaphram.....just wire it open

had the same thing happen on a push mower i have


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 3, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> there is a diaphram on the motor that helps with that, should be held by a small spring to keep it open, it's a the throttle area, ck to see if the spring is there, or you might have a whole in the diaphram.....just wire it open
> 
> had the same thing happen on a push mower i have


Thanks for the advice everyone. I definitely appreciate it. 
The thing has never ran "like a top" and seemed to do much better when the gas tank was full. If it was less than half full, the mower would sputter more often when I was mowing. 
Old fuel probably made the problem worse, and now I'm fucked. 
Gotta start doing some disassembly to see what the fuck is going on. I can't even see the spark plug. Must be covered by some type of housing. Same with the carburetor, but I see something under the air filter that's probably it. 
I should break out the manual before I create a new problem...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> The mower is dead now.
> Took a while to start & I had to jump it from the car, but it wouldn't idle on the normal setting. As soon as I took it off full throttle (choke), it would sputter and die.
> So I let it run a minute or two on full throttle thinking maybe it needed to warm up.
> Nope, it eventually started doing the same shit and I had to mow everything with the push mower.
> The rider is on my shit list...


Only reason I thought it was the coil was because of the heating up thing. The coil will develope a crack and it runs fine until it heats up and the crack widens and allows it to arc out. 

It still may be the coil. It just finally widen enough to cause it to not run at all.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 3, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Only reason I thought it was the coil was because of the heating up thing. The coil will develope a crack and it runs fine until it heats up and the crack widens and allows it to arc out.
> 
> It still may be the coil. It just finally widen enough to cause it to not run at all.


I'm not ruling anything out. The thing is old AF... 
-- edit -- 
I bought the mower for $400 three years ago so it doesn't owe me anything. Sure would be nice to get another season out of it.


----------



## ANC (Jul 3, 2018)

You checked to make sure the exhaust isn't caked up.

If it is, take it off, put it on a brick and fill with some gas then let it burn clean.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm not ruling anything out. The thing is old AF...
> -- edit --
> I bought the mower for $400 three years ago so it doesn't owe me anything. Sure would be nice to get another season out of it.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 3, 2018)

Air filter? I don't know. Not much of a man when it comes to engines and stuff. Mine sputtered and shit and turned out to be an air filter. Mine is a push though.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 3, 2018)

A guy told me to try this once for a quick fix.

I wound up taking it apart and doing it right. But this could clean out deposits and shit. Supposed to shoot more in after you get it running.

If mine was old, I'd try it. Keeping it on stock for the hell of it.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 3, 2018)

I haven't mowed a lawn in ten years. The only thing grass is good for is smoking.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 3, 2018)

it's been so hot where i'm at......i'm like what grass....that brown crunchy stuff there...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> OMG. Pass the butter!
> 
> We have an order for 30 we're picking up Friday night...straight off the boat from fam.
> We're doing a big weekend bash at camp again this yr. Its a good way to get out of town away from the tourists.
> ...


If I'd heard about this sooner I would have arranged to 'live' closer for a day or so. I could account for 5-6lb of those lobsters for you


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone. I definitely appreciate it.
> The thing has never ran "like a top" and seemed to do much better when the gas tank was full. If it was less than half full, the mower would sputter more often when I was mowing.
> Old fuel probably made the problem worse, and now I'm fucked.
> Gotta start doing some disassembly to see what the fuck is going on. I can't even see the spark plug. Must be covered by some type of housing. Same with the carburetor, but I see something under the air filter that's probably it.
> I should break out the manual before I create a new problem...


Did you say it was a Craftsman? We had always had great luck with Craftsman mowers.

Then one year I treated my hubby to a top of the line Craftsman mower and it was a piece of shit. Worse Christmas gift ever unless you meant it to be a passive aggressive shot then it may have been the best Christmas gift ever. Sears played every ugly game in the book not to stand behind it. That is when I stopped buying from Sears, went to whatever store was having a sale on $99 buck mowers and figured I'd just buy one every year or so.

The 99 buck one lasted over a decade NEVER took more than three pulls to start. Just got another relatively inexpensive one and it's going on 6 or 7 years.

Anyway sorry for your pain and this doesn't help at all but it is my mower story.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4159610
> A guy told me to try this once for a quick fix.
> 
> I wound up taking it apart and doing it right. But this could clean out deposits and shit. Supposed to shoot more in after you get it running.
> ...


Do you follow it up with that frou frou chi chi Starbucks? I will now take my snarky ass and aching back BACK to trimming


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 3, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Do you follow it up with that frou frou chi chi Starbucks? I will now take my snarky ass and aching back BACK to trimming


Too hot for real coffee. Has to be cold AF or forget it.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 3, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4159609


Such a great movie...








This is a cool video watching BB explaining his process, turns himself into Carl -


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 3, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4159610
> A guy told me to try this once for a quick fix.
> 
> I wound up taking it apart and doing it right. But this could clean out deposits and shit. Supposed to shoot more in after you get it running.
> ...


Sea Foam is the shit. We have a couple cans of that on hand. Works great as a quick fix if you suck up shit from the bottom of your tank or if ya get lazy (happens often here) and don't winterize and end up with a bit of water in the tank. 



curious2garden said:


> If I'd heard about this sooner I would have arranged to 'live' closer for a day or so. I could account for 5-6lb of those lobsters for you


That would've been awesome. I'll keep that mind for next time. And no need to make arrangement to "live" closer. We have a 31 foot camper set up close by with a full bathroom and king size bed for that very reason


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 3, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Did you say it was a Craftsman? We had always had great luck with Craftsman mowers.
> 
> Then one year I treated my hubby to a top of the line Craftsman mower and it was a piece of shit. Worse Christmas gift ever unless you meant it to be a passive aggressive shot then it may have been the best Christmas gift ever. Sears played every ugly game in the book not to stand behind it. That is when I stopped buying from Sears, went to whatever store was having a sale on $99 buck mowers and figured I'd just buy one every year or so.
> 
> ...


I always bought those $99 ones too


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 3, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Did you say it was a Craftsman? We had always had great luck with Craftsman mowers.
> 
> Then one year I treated my hubby to a top of the line Craftsman mower and it was a piece of shit. Worse Christmas gift ever unless you meant it to be a passive aggressive shot then it may have been the best Christmas gift ever. Sears played every ugly game in the book not to stand behind it. That is when I stopped buying from Sears, went to whatever store was having a sale on $99 buck mowers and figured I'd just buy one every year or so.
> 
> ...


Craftsman push mowers aren't bad but they use plastic gears in the self-propelled models so you've gotta be careful not to strip em. 

4-wheel drive is the way to go on push mowers. 
WAY better than front wheel drive only.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 3, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4159609


Lol, I love that movie.



curious2garden said:


> Did you say it was a Craftsman? We had always had great luck with Craftsman mowers.
> 
> Then one year I treated my hubby to a top of the line Craftsman mower and it was a piece of shit. Worse Christmas gift ever unless you meant it to be a passive aggressive shot then it may have been the best Christmas gift ever. Sears played every ugly game in the book not to stand behind it. That is when I stopped buying from Sears, went to whatever store was having a sale on $99 buck mowers and figured I'd just buy one every year or so.
> 
> ...


I gave Mrs GWN a vacuum cleaner one year for Christmas.
She was NOT impressed !!

That was over 20 years ago & I still get dirty looks when it's mentioned.


----------



## Fubard (Jul 4, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Too hot for real coffee. Has to be cold AF or forget it.


It's never too hot for coffee, same as it's never too cold for beer...


----------



## ANC (Jul 4, 2018)

Oh, fuck off, I have had nothing to eat or drink for 12 hours now... going to get my sugar tested just now.


----------



## Fubard (Jul 4, 2018)

Nothing to eat or drink? That's a bit extreme, I don't eat for 12 but I still have my tea and coffee in the morning.

But then again, I don't do coffee that's 3 parts sugar for every part coffee, and only use a sweetener in tea (you say you hate all sweeteners, I said the same until we found Tagatesse, none of that nasty bitter saccharin taste and none of that xylitol/malitol/stevia spray the bog pan squirts. Trust me, try it) so it doesn't affect my blood sugar at all.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 4, 2018)

Fuel, spark, and air

Its pretty easy from there


----------



## ANC (Jul 4, 2018)

So, my sugar seems fine... 5.6.
Will keep sugar intake in check from here on just to be safe though.

P.S. I will post some pics of the snow on the mountain above my house a bit later.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 4, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Nothing to eat or drink? That's a bit extreme, I don't eat for 12 but I still have my tea and coffee in the morning.
> 
> But then again, I don't do coffee that's 3 parts sugar for every part coffee, and only use a sweetener in tea (you say you hate all sweeteners, I said the same until we found Tagatesse, none of that nasty bitter saccharin taste and none of that xylitol/malitol/stevia spray the bog pan squirts. Trust me, try it) so it doesn't affect my blood sugar at all.


Jeez, I never even heard of this stuff. Long time Stevia user but I might give this a try.


----------



## Fubard (Jul 4, 2018)

ANC said:


> So, my sugar seems fine... 5.6.
> Will keep sugar intake in check from here on just to be safe though.
> 
> P.S. I will post some pics of the snow on the mountain above my house a bit later.


Yeah, just now it is but with what you were feeling it was worth checking.


----------



## ANC (Jul 4, 2018)

yeah, sigh


----------



## Fubard (Jul 4, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Jeez, I never even heard of this stuff. Long time Stevia user but I might give this a try.


I have the little pills for tea, and the powder for things like baking. Can't use Stevia, is a pure laxative to me and the missus, but this stuff is the dog's bollocks, the look on other peoples' faces when they find out the cookies they've just been shovelling down their throat are 100% glucose free...


----------



## Nugachino (Jul 4, 2018)

Made another batch of beef jerky today. I'm enjoying experimenting with the flavors and time it takes to (cure? various sized cuts.


----------



## dangledo (Jul 4, 2018)

I've spent quite a bit of time fixing small engines, mostly two stroke. If I had to give any advice it would be to run gas with zero alcohol. It destroys all the tiny parts. Unfortunately I have to drive 30 miles each way to fill up 5 cans that last two weeks but totally worth it. 

Haven't replaced a carb or lines in YEARS. it used to be a monthly thing as much as we use blowers trimmers edgers etc. 

Premixed gas for two stroke isn't something that's sustainable for us as it's pricey, but for around the house work you can't go wrong. Your equipment will run better and for longer. 




Gonna get started early today and try to play 27 holes. We usually end up too drunk but it's good to have goals. Gallon of John Daly's (Arnold Palmer with booze)should do the trick.

 

Add in a couple jays of cherry hills, she hits on all cylinders, (purple, potent, and fruity as can be) and we should be feeling pretty good.
 

Happy 4th all! Stay safe and don't blow and fingers off.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2018)

dangledo said:


> I've spent quite a bit of time fixing small engines, mostly two stroke. If I had to give any advice it would be to run gas with zero alcohol. It destroys all the tiny parts. Unfortunately I have to drive 30 miles each way to fill up 5 cans that last two weeks but totally worth it.
> 
> Haven't replaced a carb or lines in YEARS. it used to be a monthly thing as much as we use blowers trimmers edgers etc.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great day and good advice, your weed is gorgeous! I need to continue trimming today, sigh. Have a good one


----------



## 420God (Jul 4, 2018)

Almost done painting the deck, so damn hot out it's drying as fast as we're putting it on. Also bought a bunch of solar light post caps that I'm putting on all the decks. My house is gonna look like Christmas came early.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 4, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Fuel, spark, air and hope
> 
> Its pretty easy from there


Fify


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 4, 2018)

420God said:


> Almost done painting the deck, so damn hot out it's drying as fast as we're putting it on. Also bought a bunch of solar light post caps that I'm putting on all the decks. My house is gonna look like Christmas came early.
> 
> View attachment 4159991View attachment 4159992 View attachment 4159993


Wow your so neat and organized! I love it!!


----------



## ANC (Jul 4, 2018)

The white edges on the brown floorboards are doing my OCD in.


----------



## Fubard (Jul 4, 2018)

Could be worse, could be CDO


----------



## dangledo (Jul 4, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Sounds like a great day and good advice, your weed is gorgeous! I need to continue trimming today, sigh. Have a good one


You as well. What you dragging across the charcoals today? 

I tossed on some ribs a couple hours ago and then a steak later for the missus. 

Made it 9 holes and said fuck it. Too hot. We work in this shit. Felt like 100 by 11. 


Then back to trimming for me as well. Different stuff that looks really nice before the hang. Hopefully good as she looks. I'll find out soon enough with a bit of scissor hash.


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 4, 2018)

64.1 miles of the colorado trail, sections 4,5 & 6.
Highlight
  
Goats and Moon on Georgia pass.

Welcome back from your case of turtle dick @MichiganMedGrower 

Off to eat some pizza, drink some beer and catch up on riu shenanagains.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 4, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> 64.1 miles of the colorado trail, sections 4,5 & 6.
> Highlight
> View attachment 4160182 View attachment 4160184
> Goats and Moon on Georgia pass.
> ...


Did @Karah make that pizza?


----------



## 420God (Jul 4, 2018)

Stopped for a drink at our pond. 

Happy 4th!


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 4, 2018)

420God said:


> Stopped for a drink at our pond.
> 
> Happy 4th!
> 
> View attachment 4160197View attachment 4160198


You looking buff bro. What's the blue line?


----------



## 420God (Jul 4, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> You looking buff bro. What's the blue line?


Braided electric fence. Easier for the animals to see.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 4, 2018)

420God said:


> Braided electric fence. Easier for the animals to see.


Oh looked like it was on top of the water. Now I see it.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 4, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> 64.1 miles of the colorado trail, sections 4,5 & 6.
> Highlight
> View attachment 4160182 View attachment 4160184
> Goats and Moon on Georgia pass.
> ...



Thank you. And those pics look very familiar. I have hiked and 4 wheeled up there. 

Happy 4th!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 4, 2018)

420God said:


> Stopped for a drink at our pond.
> 
> Happy 4th!
> 
> View attachment 4160197View attachment 4160198



Awesome!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 4, 2018)

All we saw on the river yesterday was a red racoon scooping tadpoles and a big Blue Heron. Well they are really impressive.


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 4, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Thank you. And those pics look very familiar. I have hiked and 4 wheeled up there.
> 
> Happy 4th!


Had views of breck and skistoned along the way.


----------



## thump easy (Jul 4, 2018)

ANC said:


> missing out


Well hook me up


----------



## thump easy (Jul 4, 2018)

That house i layed out well.. Yup im defenitly getting old this shit is for the young fuckers im hanging up my hammer lolz fuck you young fuckers!!! now i know why old fuckers usto hate.. Lolz means im getting closer to the end


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 4, 2018)

Goodnight all work in the morning. Happy 4th to you all.


----------



## ANC (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Fubard (Jul 5, 2018)

Accomplishments.

Woke up and could breathe, then figured out I could feel legs and stand up. A good start.

Went to city with SWMBO as I needed MORE clothes because of weight loss. Worst thing is this is 3 weeks after getting new shorts and they're already too big, knew I should have gone down two sizes last time. She got new bermudas as well, just as well taking advantage of sales and getting 50% off.

Picked up some more joss sticks, was down to 35 different flavours so needed it topped back up to the 40.

Went for a beer.

But pain went sky high, had over 2 days worth of opiates and valium so far without much effect as they tackle 2 types of pain in my back and leave the other 4, so biggest problem is plants not ready yet so can't get real painkiller yet unless I shout up a delivery of at least another 10g of Super Silver Haze therapy, which might happen tomorrow.

Wouldn't even wish this to happen to the biggest arseholes on the planet, not when you're down to being able to walk only 30yds without stopping to let the pain ease meaning it's getting closer to wheelchair for doing anything more than walking a few hundred yards.

Life's a bitch, and we know Mother Nature loves throwing a curveball just when you think you have things under control, but life goes on and you just have to remember that you are the boss and to never, ever, no matter what, let the bastards grind you down...

PS. Worst thing is that I've just tried on the new shorts and I reckon I could have gone down ANOTHER size.


----------



## 420God (Jul 5, 2018)

Yesterday afternoon while walking around with my wife enjoying our farm we had 2 different solicitors pull in, on a fucking holiday. First was Jehovas witnesses then a short while later was some college chick trying to sell books. 
Normally I'm nice but that was just stupid. Now I have to buy an ugly sign for the driveway to keep them out. It's a $300 fine and misdemeanor charge if they pass it.


----------



## Fubard (Jul 5, 2018)

420God said:


> Yesterday afternoon while walking around with my wife enjoying our farm we had 2 different solicitors pull in, on a fucking holiday. First was Jehovas witnesses then a short while later was some college chick trying to sell books.
> Normally I'm nice but that was just stupid. Now I have to buy an ugly sign for the driveway to keep them out. It's a $300 fine and misdemeanor charge if they pass it.


I find an angry Jack Russel is a much easier solution, these people tend to stay out of the way when a terrier is ready to jump up to testicle height.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 5, 2018)

A hangover and working in the sun don't go good together. Glad to be home in the ac.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2018)

dangledo said:


> You as well. What you dragging across the charcoals today?
> 
> I tossed on some ribs a couple hours ago and then a steak later for the missus.
> 
> ...


Oh you lucky dog! I made picanha and we ate it so fast I didn't even take pics. Went to see the Fireworks at the Fairgrounds and baseball stadium and then all the illegal ones in between. It was a nice show. 

Now back to trimming sigh.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 5, 2018)

I ordered a new vape on the internet today. Ready to quit the cigarettes again. I started smoking in China again. Did I admit that already? Anywho, yeah I feel like shit, ready to quit.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 5, 2018)

420God said:


> Yesterday afternoon while walking around with my wife enjoying our farm we had 2 different solicitors pull in, on a fucking holiday. First was Jehovas witnesses then a short while later was some college chick trying to sell books.
> Normally I'm nice but that was just stupid. Now I have to buy an ugly sign for the driveway to keep them out. It's a $300 fine and misdemeanor charge if they pass it.


Ya gotta be cranky; no one shows up at my place, no one


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 5, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I ordered a new vape on the internet today. Ready to quit the cigarettes again. I started smoking in China again. Did I admit that already? Anywho, yeah I feel like shit, ready to quit.


----------



## Fubard (Jul 5, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I ordered a new vape on the internet today. Ready to quit the cigarettes again. I started smoking in China again. Did I admit that already? Anywho, yeah I feel like shit, ready to quit.


Which one?


----------



## 420God (Jul 5, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Ya gotta be cranky; no one shows up at my place, no one


I was to the college chick since I'd been drinking for a while, felt bad after. I'd rather not deal with them at all.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 5, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Which one?


https://www.elementvape.com/smok-alien-220w-tc-starter-kit


----------



## Fubard (Jul 5, 2018)

neosapien said:


> https://www.elementvape.com/smok-alien-220w-tc-starter-kit


Ah, a normal vape. I thought you meant a dry herb one. 

But these ones aren't bad, you can get some nice attachments for herb, wax, make your own vape fluid from the trim and popcorn...

Truly versatile.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 5, 2018)

Waiting for the yard at my daughter's to dry a little more so I can drive my car up to my truck.

Went to bring it home after a month there. We leveled driveway pavers where I park it at my place and got garage floor finished, and while state was fixing road for 3 weeks raising fucking dust every day. So it sat for a month with that electronic shit draining the battery, I guess.

Battery now dead, won't crank.

So you hook up cables to good battery and only positive to dead battery and put negative cable on metal somewhere for a ground, right?

I haven't had to jump a car since the '90's.
Don't want to blow anything up.


----------



## 420God (Jul 5, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Waiting for the yard at my daughter's to dry a little more so I can drive my car up to my truck.
> 
> Went to bring it home after a month there. We leveled driveway pavers where I park it at my place and got garage floor finished, and while state was fixing road for 3 weeks raising fucking dust every day. So it sat for a month with that electronic shit draining the battery, I guess.
> 
> ...


Yep, and if you do that again they have solar panels you can plug into a cigarette lighter to keep it charged.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 5, 2018)

420God said:


> Yep, and if you do that again they have solar panels you can plug into a cigarette lighter to keep it charged.


Doubt it will ever go a month without starting it again. 

I feed the dog here 5 days a week, would have been so easy to start it and go for a little ride once a week. I didn't realize how much that electronic shit drains it. I know now.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 5, 2018)

420God said:


> Yep, and if you do that again they have solar panels you can plug into a cigarette lighter to keep it charged.


Those things are great. A short developed in my truck and if it wasn't run for a couple days the battery died, it was winter and I just wasn't up the the electrical snipe hunt. I bought one of the solar panel trickle chargers and it got me through the winter. A damned mouse had caused the short


----------



## 420God (Jul 5, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Those things are great. A short developed in my truck and if it wasn't run for a couple days the battery died, it was winter and I just wasn't up the the electrical snipe hunt. I bought one of the solar panel trickle chargers and it got me through the winter. A damned mouse had caused the short


We don't use our farm trucks too often so I have small panels stuck to the hoods. Winter here will ruin a battery quick, solar has kept them going.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Ya gotta be cranky; no one shows up at my place, no one


He'll be even crankier when the JW's decide to argue with your sign that they aren't solicitors. I printed a sign just for them.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 5, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Those things are great. A short developed in my truck and if it wasn't run for a couple days the battery died, it was winter and I just wasn't up the the electrical snipe hunt. I bought one of the solar panel trickle chargers and it got me through the winter. A damned mouse had caused the short


What's the official name for those solar panels? Solar panels for cars/trucks?

Autoparts stores stock something like that?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 5, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> What's the official name for those solar panels? Solar panels for cars/trucks?
> 
> Autoparts stores stock something like that?


Yeah, something like "solar panel 12 volt trickle charger", the packaging listed a bunch of uses, I got mine at Kragen Auto Parts( now called O'Reilly AP).

edit: around $25-30


----------



## 420God (Jul 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> He'll be even crankier when the JW's decide to argue with your sign that they aren't solicitors. I printed a sign just for them.


Lol, I actually don't mind the JWs. Theyre nice and don't stay long. I use the Watchtower to start fires though.


----------



## Fubard (Jul 5, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> What's the official name for those solar panels? Solar panels for cars/trucks?
> 
> Autoparts stores stock something like that?


You means this?

https://www.amazon.com/Sunway-Solar-Maintainer-Motorcycle-Powersports/dp/B01MYVUSRH


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 5, 2018)

Oh, the one I have must be on dash or inside vehicle (not weather proof), though in a pinch put it inside a clear plastic bag


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 5, 2018)

Fubard said:


> You means this?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Sunway-Solar-Maintainer-Motorcycle-Powersports/dp/B01MYVUSRH


Yep that's it


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2018)

420God said:


> Lol, I actually don't mind the JWs. Theyre nice and don't stay long. I use the Watchtower to start fires though.


Mine like to argue. I dislike being interrupted to argue.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 5, 2018)

420God said:


> Lol, I actually don't mind the JWs. Theyre nice and don't stay long. I use the Watchtower to start fires though.


If they are female they are easily susceptible to fresh basil


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 5, 2018)

420God said:


> Lol, I actually don't mind the JWs. Theyre nice and don't stay long. I use the Watchtower to start fires though.


I had a buddy at work who was a preacher on the side. Not ordained, I don't think, but he preaches every Sunday somewhere.

He told me a phrase once that supposedly will drive JWs away like holding a cross to a vampire in the movies. Something about the blood of Jesus but I forget the exact phrase. I'll have to text him.

I always get these good looking girl JWs so I tend to allow them to walk up and check them out before I turn them away and not accept their pamphlets. Lol.


----------



## ANC (Jul 5, 2018)

babysit my daughter for the day, washed the floors made supper, and now I'm getting stoned before bed.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 5, 2018)

The JW's use to come to my house often. One day I was on my balcony when a solo woman came up. As I got myself out of my chair she saw me and at that moment my robe accidentally (no honestly) came undone. They have not been back since.


----------



## ANC (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 5, 2018)

Woke up and made it to the couch. (another bronchial infection) Thought for sure I'd face plant coming down the stairs. Of course the cat is always trying to assonate me on the stairwell and nearly succeeded today with the help of the dog.

My house is a mess and my garden work is backed up but I did manage to finish doing payroll. 

That's it. My accomplishment for today will be to not move another inch. 
My head feels like its in a vice with Joe Pesci in control.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 5, 2018)

When I see the J/W's coming down the street this guy goes on "His" front porch.



Problem solved.


----------



## thump easy (Jul 5, 2018)

I gota admit when ibwas young i ad no problem having a great conversation with the pritty girls thay came up knocking trying to sell me jessus i never understood it because i sold steriods to a paster worked for like 3 and got burned so my intrest was dropin them panties lolz no never happend... But as i see this text i can see the nature of humans including me self corrupt heart its a trip and a good read. But then i get confused im a facts kinda person as i been fucked in life by many!!! i trust no one and i need hard facts i get confussed more and more


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 5, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> When I see the J/W's coming down the street this guy goes on "His" front porch.
> View attachment 4160535
> 
> Problem solved.


When I still had big dogs, the "greet them at the door with barks of joy" command was _Jesus loves you. _Not too many knocked when they heard the chorus.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 5, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I ordered a new vape on the internet today. Ready to quit the cigarettes again. I started smoking in China again. Did I admit that already? Anywho, yeah I feel like shit, ready to quit.


Good for you, it is very hard to quit the stinkies. The thing I dislike most about vaping is all the sweet fruity and dessert flavors, I always liked the taste of actual tobacco. I found the greatest ejuice company called Black Note, it's the only thing that keeps me off cigs. They're a little pricier, but all of their tobacco juices are incredible and are the closest thing to cigarettes I've come across. I recommend you get their sampler pack and see which you like the best. I'm down to about 6ml per day of 1.2mg nicotine, still coughing up huge quantities of nastiness from all the years of abuse...


*A Symphony of Tobacco E-juices*
We think it is perfectly OK to judge this book by its cover. For those who truly want to have it all, the Notebook provides a harmonious collection of our e-liquid flavors performed on a minor scale. The notes contained within the small yet powerful symphony give you a feel for the variety of distinct flavors that make up the full body of Black Note’s work. Each note is composed with the utmost precision, skill and explosive passion that are at the very core of any phenomenal performance.


https://www.blacknote.com/store/the-ensemble.html

* The Notebook *
*Package Includes: (6 x 10ml) *
Prelude, Legato, Sonata, Forte, Solo, Quartet
 


(4.90/5)
405 Reviews


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> When I still had big dogs, the "greet them at the door with barks of joy" command was _Jesus loves you. _Not too many knocked when they heard the chorus.


Hey barn one thing I forgot to tell you was that the ADA provides for removal of any out of control service dog. So people with dogs, that have terrible manners, can be asked to leave.

Here's the Federal information on it: https://www.ada.gov/service_animals_2010.htm


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Hey barn one thing I forgot to tell you was that the ADA provides for removal of any out of control service dog. So people with dogs, that have terrible manners, can be asked to leave.
> 
> Here's the Federal information on it: https://www.ada.gov/service_animals_2010.htm


I guess I just think worst case scenerio of a 80lb dog going nuts on a plane or something. I do like a well mannered dog.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 5, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> I guess I just think worst case scenerio of a 80lb dog going nuts on a plane or something. I do like a well mannered dog.


You probably wouldn't like one of mine. She likes to jump up and literally french kiss people she hasn't met.

Nailed my buddy the other day. I warned him but he just laughed. Until he got dog tongue.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 5, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You probably wouldn't like one of mine. She likes to jump up and literally french kiss people she hasn't met.
> 
> Nailed my buddy the other day. I warned him but he just laughed. Until he got dog tongue.



My brother in law has a young Australian lab I think he is. He gets so excited he couldn’t stop jumping on me for the last 2 years since he was a puppy. 

He tries really hard to be good when he sees me now. Just get whacked with his tail incessantly. 

So I took him outside and he went running. He picked up a relatively huge log he likes and came running to show me his treasure. 

Full speed he hit me right in the..............!!!!!!!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> I guess I just think worst case scenerio of a 80lb dog going nuts on a plane or something. I do like a well mannered dog.


What type of training guarantees a dog will never act out? No training reduces a dog to an automaton. I also prefer a well mannered dog and even more so well mannered humans. With living things there is always unpredictability.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 5, 2018)

420God said:


> Yep, and if you do that again they have solar panels you can plug into a cigarette lighter to keep it charged.





Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, something like "solar panel 12 volt trickle charger", the packaging listed a bunch of uses, I got mine at Kragen Auto Parts( now called O'Reilly AP).
> 
> edit: around $25-30


So I called Advance Auto Parts shortly after I got the truck jumped and running, closest one is 5 min away.

Guy says yeah, we have a 12 volt solar panel trickle charger. I just saw one somewhere.

So I go over and pretty soon I have all 4 employees looking for it. Finally the guy says he guesses he was wrong. But I can order one for you.

So he goes on his computer and says 35.99 + 6.00 shipping for a 1.8 W 12 volt.

Then, feeling bad he got me in there with no charger on stock, he looks around on his computer and he says if I just go home and go online, it's only 29.99 with a 25% off sale and free shipping and 1 yr. warranty.

So I leave and go online. Set up order, type in code for 25% down to 22.49. Go to checkout and it's 32.99. $10.50 shipping. Free shipping is $25 and over.

So I back the fuck out of there and go all the way back to 12 volt solar panels. They had a 6 W 12 volt for 42.99 with a 5 yr. warranty. I wound up getting that with free shipping and 25% off for $2 more with tax than the cheaper one.

So I wound up with a better one with a much bigger solar panel. Lol. Amazing how you have to jump through hoops to get a deal.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 5, 2018)

I installed some passive EMG guitar pickups I had laying around into my beat up POS Spector bass. I wasn't sure how guitar pickups would sound in a bass but they sound way better than the used P bass pickups I had in it. I think I'm going to fill in all the scratches, holes, and dents in the body with bondo then sand it down and paint it.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jul 5, 2018)

I installed a ceiling fan, one can light and did some weeding  in the outside garden.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Mine like to argue. I dislike being interrupted to argue.


I have a Dane ..... keeps riff raff and JW's both out of the yard. 






And the ups, fed ex......neighors, family... pretty much everyone.


Funny as hell watching her and the three year old grandson have a stare down and her loosing.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 5, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> My brother in law has a young Australian lab I think he is. He gets so excited he couldn’t stop jumping on me for the last 2 years since he was a puppy.
> 
> He tries really hard to be good when he sees me now. Just get whacked with his tail incessantly.
> 
> ...


vagina?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 5, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> I installed some passive EMG guitar pickups I had laying around into my beat up POS Spector bass. I wasn't sure how guitar pickups would sound in a bass but they sound way better than the used P bass pickups I had in it. I think I'm going to fill in all the scratches, holes, and dents in the body with bondo then sand it down and paint it.



Please post pics of the project. I put those emg’s in a Kramer Strat copy and a birds eye maple neck in the 80’s. 

Sorry no pics.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 5, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> vagina?



You are backwards on a lot of things.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> ...and even more so well mannered humans...


Whew, found some common ground


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jul 6, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Good for you, it is very hard to quit the stinkies. The thing I dislike most about vaping is all the sweet fruity and dessert flavors, I always liked the taste of actual tobacco. I found the greatest ejuice company called Black Note, it's the only thing that keeps me off cigs. They're a little pricier, but all of their tobacco juices are incredible and are the closest thing to cigarettes I've come across. I recommend you get their sampler pack and see which you like the best. I'm down to about 6ml per day of 1.2mg nicotine, still coughing up huge quantities of nastiness from all the years of abuse...
> 
> 
> *A Symphony of Tobacco E-juices*
> ...


I switched to vape after a 30+ year cigarette habit about 3 years ago, every 4 months or so I would reduce the nicotine level started out buying 21 mg then 18 mg etc.. (I smoked Camel Wides so I figured I needed the strongest they had) Last January I dropped to zero nicotine still hitting the vape but at this point I am doing it for oral fixation I am sure as what the hell else am I getting out of it? Glad to be over the nicotine addiction anyway and some day I hope to put down the vape as well. At least the wife likes the smell


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 6, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> I switched to vape after a 30+ year cigarette habit about 3 years ago, every 4 months or so I would reduce the nicotine level started out buying 21 mg then 18 mg etc.. (I smoked Camel Wides so I figured I needed the strongest they had) Last January I dropped to zero nicotine still hitting the vape but at this point I am doing it for oral fixation I am sure as what the hell else am I getting out of it? Glad to be over the nicotine addiction anyway and some day I hope to put down the vape as well. At least the wife likes the smell


Lol. Now, switch that zero nicotine to a prefilled cannabis oil cartridge and you'll be all set!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 6, 2018)

Spent 30 minutes on phone with a nice girl from advanceauto.com.

I somehow fucked up my email addy yesterday and didn't couldn't log in to check order status.

She said I had like 4 different emails so we changed them all to one.

She was asking if I ever had this phone. number or that phone number, none of which I ever had.

I guess there's a lot of people with the same name out there, just on advance auto alone. Lol.

I got my conformation email so that's one problem solved this morning.

I hate being a tech idiot.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 6, 2018)

I can't remember the last time I went to KFC, but today, how can I say no to a bucket 'o extra crispy?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> I can't remember the last time I went to KFC, but today, how can I say no to a bucket 'o extra crispy?


LOL Lost the common ground  try Popeye's or Louisiana Famous Fried Chicken (although I think they limit their franchises to Los Angeles), their chicken is stellar.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 6, 2018)

around here it's either Church's (yuk) or KFC


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> around here it's either Church's (yuk) or KFC


Ouch


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 6, 2018)

I up potted all my testers from solo's into 1 gal's. Found one that bleeds too. Coooooooool!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL Lost the common ground  try Popeye's or Louisiana Famous Fried Chicken (although I think they limit their franchises to Los Angeles), their chicken is stellar.


Popeyes forever!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jul 6, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol. Now, switch that zero nicotine to a prefilled cannabis oil cartridge and you'll be all set!


Gotta start making those, made some wax a couple of weeks ago for that purpose then life got in the way and I didn't get to it.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL Lost the common ground  try Popeye's or Louisiana Famous Fried Chicken (although I think they limit their franchises to Los Angeles), their chicken is stellar.


We just got our 1st Popeyes around here. I didn't like it at all. It's a small place in a truck stop.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> We just got our 1st Popeyes around here. I didn't like it at all. It's a small place in a truck stop.


Franchises can be inconsistent. That said I prefer the Louisiana Famous Fried Chicken franchise but had a less than pleasant thigh from them a couple weeks back so even they are not always on point.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jul 6, 2018)

You would think "Popeyes" would be a spinach place, don't know that I ever seen him eat chicken in the cartoons!


----------



## Fubard (Jul 6, 2018)

Y'all ever noticed that you never see a pigeon outside these fried chicken places...


----------



## 420God (Jul 6, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Y'all ever noticed that you never see a pigeon outside these fried chicken places...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 6, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> We just got our 1st Popeyes around here. I didn't like it at all. It's a small place in a truck stop.


They really went downhill after Restaurant Brands International bought them out. They're the same company that owns Burger King and Tim Horton's, so it's no wonder quality took a nose dive soon after.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Franchises can be inconsistent. That said I prefer the Louisiana Famous Fried Chicken franchise but had a less than pleasant thigh from them a couple weeks back so even they are not always on point.


Popeyes has killer onion rings..


----------



## 420God (Jul 6, 2018)

No popeyes up here, we have Lee's famous recipe. Way better than kfc.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jul 6, 2018)

Popeyes cooks everything with Olive Oyl


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jul 6, 2018)

Recently visited a buddy's farm and couldn't get over how prehistoric these turkeys look. Creepy cool.

My phone died as I was trying to get a pic of this guy. Sorry this one's kinda shitty, but damn he's beautiful. Their call is crazy, too.


Couple detector finds on the property. 

@tangerinegreen555


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 6, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> Popeyes cooks everything with Olive Oyl


----------



## ANC (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 6, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Recently visited a buddy's farm and couldn't get over how prehistoric these turkeys look. Creepy cool.
> View attachment 4160979
> My phone died as I was trying to get a pic of this guy. Sorry this one's kinda shitty, but damn he's beautiful. Their call is crazy, too.
> View attachment 4160986
> ...


I have no idea what the Lincoln medal is worth but it has to be a lot.

Very cool, very historically significant. Anybody would want that. Look around on line!!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jul 6, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Couple detector finds on the property.
> View attachment 4160996
> @tangerinegreen555 View attachment 4160997


What does the other side of the Lincoln token look like? That is really cool congrats on the find.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 6, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Recently visited a buddy's farm and couldn't get over how prehistoric these turkeys look. Creepy cool.
> View attachment 4160979
> My phone died as I was trying to get a pic of this guy. Sorry this one's kinda shitty, but damn he's beautiful. Their call is crazy, too.
> View attachment 4160986
> ...


nice, 2008 auction results. I'll bet there is more stuff to find at that location.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 6, 2018)

I just cannot keep the flower room cool with these crazy hot days. So I decided to unplug the hps and finish the summer with my vegging t5s. Which means veg room has to move to greenhouse. Some jillybean. Still need to move a couple mommas and some unrooted cuts.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jul 6, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> What does the other side of the Lincoln token look like? That is really cool congrats on the find.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jul 6, 2018)

That is awesome congrats again on the find!


----------



## Bareback (Jul 6, 2018)

420God said:


> No popeyes up here, we have Lee's famous recipe. Way better than kfc.


Ohh man I haven't seen a Lee's in years, it was very good.

But honestly Chester's is the best, convenient store only thought.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 6, 2018)

Well I got most of the lawn mowed. I had not one, but two lawnmowers die on me. So I took it as a sign to call it quits for today.

I'll go through my lawnmower fleet tomorrow and see if I can get another one or two of them running. I'm pretty sure the first one that broke can be fixed but the second one is seized up. I did get a few years service out of it though, not bad considering it was a landfill find.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 6, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Ohh man I haven't seen a Lee's in years, it was very good.
> 
> But honestly Chester's is the best, convenient store only thought.


Chester’s chicken, hmm idk man. Something about that name..


----------



## lokie (Jul 6, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> I can't remember the last time I went to KFC, but today, how can I say no to a bucket 'o extra crispy?











reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Popeyes forever!


I have been to Popeyes and was told "Sorry we have no chicken." WTF?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 6, 2018)

lokie said:


> I have been to Popeyes and was told "Sorry we have no chicken." WTF?


see its so good people came and bought them out.


----------



## lokie (Jul 6, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> see its so good people came and bought them out.


 Nice try.

Knowing the city and attitude of the people that lived there my
best guess is poor management.

I have eaten at a Muhammad Ali's Rotisserie Chicken. I did not have the chicken
but the rest of the gang said they liked it. The restaurant was clean a laid out very well.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 6, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Chester’s chicken, hmm idk man. Something about that name..


Avoid the special sauce and your good.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Indacouch (Jul 6, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Ohh man I haven't seen a Lee's in years, it was very good.
> 
> But honestly Chester's is the best, convenient store only thought.


I dropped that while we were chasing the turkey dude.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 6, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> View attachment 4161255 View attachment 4161256 View attachment 4161257


How can you even be alive in that Sh1t?

If I literally doubled the temp here it would be 124 F.

#I'ddiewithoutAC


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 6, 2018)

lokie said:


> Knowing the city and attitude of the people that lived there my
> best guess is poor management.


where was this, grandpa?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 6, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> Well I got most of the lawn mowed. I had not one, but two lawnmowers die on me. So I took it as a sign to call it quits for today.
> 
> I'll go through my lawnmower fleet tomorrow and see if I can get another one or two of them running. I'm pretty sure the first one that broke can be fixed but the second one is seized up. I did get a few years service out of it though, not bad considering it was a landfill find.


Today I mowed my lawn with a push mower because the rider is fucked. 
And I did it with a busted little piggy...


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jul 6, 2018)

Little piggy looks fine, middle one looks fucked up! I hope you heal quickly!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 6, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> Little piggy looks fine, middle one looks fucked up! I hope you heal quickly!


Beat me again - don't even have to be a Corpsman to figure that one out. 

Tape it to the sturdiest toe next to it.
I'd guess the one on the right as it's larger.
Not too tight as to constrict blood flow - that's easy to do on the lowers.


----------



## Fubard (Jul 7, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Beat me again - don't even have to be a Corpsman to figure that one out.
> 
> Tape it to the sturdiest toe next to it.
> I'd guess the one on the right as it's larger.
> Not too tight as to constrict blood flow - that's easy to do on the lowers.


Yup, nothing else you can do as long as you still have feeling in it and it's the same temperature as the other piggies, it's all they would do in the ER.

Been there, took over 2 weeks before I could walk properly again, didn't miss an hour of work.


----------



## ANC (Jul 7, 2018)

Rub some Robitussin on it


----------



## Fubard (Jul 7, 2018)

Or just take a brufen and man up, as the UK health service would tell you.


----------



## ANC (Jul 7, 2018)

Brufen fucks up my stomach.


----------



## Fubard (Jul 7, 2018)

ANC said:


> Brufen fucks up my stomach.


Thanks to the UK health service and their "your back's fucked, take brufen" treatment I ended up with a proper stomach ulcer. Got it healed up, but now if I pop most NSAID pills I have throw down a big dose of Zantac to keep the acid down.

Yet they say weed is harmful...


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 7, 2018)

Finally getting out to do some striper fishing today.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 7, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Finally getting out to do some striper fishing today.


Pics or....


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 7, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Finally getting out to do some striper fishing today.


Whatcha use for bait? Lobster..


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 7, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Pics or....


If I actually get out. Still waiting on my buddy to get here.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 7, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Whatcha use for bait? Lobster..


bloodworms


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 7, 2018)

So after all my transplanting and moving to the greenhouse, I take off to do eatimates and apparently forgot to close the door. Come out this afternoon and the chickens have completely uprooted 2 small clones. Must have done it the second i left because they were bone dry and beyond being saved. Too much going on at once.


----------



## ANC (Jul 7, 2018)

I wish I was as good at remembering taking my other meds

Moved the table out to the veg room for the hydro plants as the roots are coming out the large cubes now, so they have to go on the poly batting. Just finished the watering manifold, so I can just get the watering sorted tomorrow. The reservoir is already installed and hooked up.

Oh yeah, I'm spending the evening binge-watching Comedians in cars series 10.


----------



## Fubard (Jul 7, 2018)

ANC said:


> I wish I was as good at remembering taking my other meds
> 
> Moved the table out to the veg room for the hydro plants as the roots are coming out the large cubes now, so they have to go on the poly batting. Just finished the watering manifold, so I can just get the watering sorted tomorrow. The reservoir is already installed and hooked up.
> 
> Oh yeah, I'm spending the evening binge-watching Comedians in cars series 10.


With you there on regular, daily, meds, I ended up putting alarms on my phone to remind me. Almost a year now, and now only 3 pills to take daily apart from painkillers, but without the alarms I'd still forget.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 7, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> How can you even be alive in that Sh1t?
> 
> If I literally doubled the temp here it would be 124 F.
> 
> #I'ddiewithoutAC


Ur body adapts. Plus the winters are great


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 7, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Pics or....


Sorry have no pics to post it was a shit 3 hours. Caught one small catfish not even picture worthy. Not running as good in the river as they once did. might go back out tomorrow.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 7, 2018)

Pulled the last plants I need to harvest out of the tent and stuck em in the drying area, to be cut later. Cleaned the tent. Cleaning flex ducting sucks, getting into all the pleats is so fucking tedious, if it wasn't for that I'd be done in no time. Loaded up the tent with another round, made some canopy adjustments and closed it up for 24hrs dark. Now I gotta go transplant some clones to get vegging for the next cycle. And maybe cut some more, maybe mix some dirt...It never ends...never.....ends......


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> Ur body adapts. Plus the winters are great


LOL all three minutes of them


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 7, 2018)

gnarly toez. Im fucking high and drunk. This is what I accomplished so far. I wont want to talk to anyone tomorrow.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 7, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> gnarly toez. Im fucking high and drunk. This is what I accomplished so far. I wont want to talk to anyone tomorrow.


Well fuck you druk toe man.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Well fuck you druk toe man.


 Don't do druks


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 7, 2018)

Down in the Druks.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 7, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Don't do druks


Nazi


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 7, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Down in the Druks.


So low


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 7, 2018)

Would you fuck Nancy Reagan?


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 7, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Would you fuck Nancy Reagan?


Me? yes.


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 7, 2018)

You have some real Nostalgia, eh?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 7, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Would you fuck Nancy Reagan?


When? Then..





Now? 





Or somewhere in between?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 7, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Would you fuck Nancy Reagan?


Only if it was a threesome with Marilyn Monroe.

Marilyn had the good shit.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 7, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Only if it was a threesome with Marilyn Monroe.
> 
> Marilyn had the good shit.


You, Me, JFK and about 3 billion other guys knew it.

He just knew it more intimately than we did.


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 7, 2018)

I prefer Jayne Mansfield


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jul 8, 2018)

Finished knocking down a rail last night, all flowers are hanging gently in a closet, 2 days, 4 plants trimmed each day that is pretty damn good for me and the wife. We still found time to hit Sams club for our monthly shopping there then took the RZR out for about a 3 hour ride. Got home just after lights on and knocked down the last 4 plants. I am feeling like we accomplished something this morning.


----------



## ANC (Jul 8, 2018)

Got the girls hooked up on the hydro table... I was amazed how quickly they dug into the poly batting overnight. Still have a small leak on the outlet, but nothing I can't fix tomorrow.


----------



## dangledo (Jul 8, 2018)

Got at it early this morning on this prime brisket. Salt and pepper @250. First brisket so hope all goes well. Some nice oak and hickory chunks for the smoke and lump of the same. 
 

Went to adjust a vent on the smoker and whamo. Lil birdie must've been going for a moth or something. Smashed into the side of the shop. She was rocked and out of it for a bit. She finally flew away. I didn't see a dick so I just assumed it's a she. 


 

Fucking lovely out this weekend. 83 and feels like....83. 79 yesterday so smoked a chicken and some wings. Then I simply opened the vents all the way got the smoker cranked up to 800 and she just cleans herself. Smoked wings just may be my favorite. Hopefully this brisket changes my mind.


----------



## Beachwalker (Jul 8, 2018)

I've done nothing so far today (even my second cup of coffee seems too far away right now) Was going to the beach but there's a baseball game at 2 so I'll probably do nothing this afternoon as well, except watch baseball! But that's okay because I love baseball, and enjoyed watching a 15-4 victory last night by America's Team!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 8, 2018)

I made pancakes and sausage for breakfast then browsed RIU while I ate them. Apparently there is a Finshaggy 2.0 now.


----------



## dangledo (Jul 8, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> I made pancakes and sausage for breakfast then browsed RIU while I ate them. Apparently there is a Finshaggy 2.0 now.


Uh link please

I need a good shit show


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 8, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Uh link please
> 
> I need a good shit show


https://www.rollitup.org/t/stress-recovery-time-better-yield-potency.969055/


----------



## dangledo (Jul 8, 2018)

@curious2garden

@Gary Goodson

@420God

To wrap the brisket or to not wrap the brisket is the question

Coming up on 6 hours and soon past the stall I had planned on wrapping but can't find non waxed butcher paper around here. Don't wanna foil cause that's what I hear not to do. Opinion, anyone? Thx


----------



## ANC (Jul 8, 2018)

Foil should only ever be used on cold foods.


----------



## lokie (Jul 8, 2018)

ANC said:


> Foil should only ever be used on cold foods.


----------



## 420God (Jul 8, 2018)

dangledo said:


> @curious2garden
> 
> @Gary Goodson
> 
> ...


No clue. Never did a brisket yet. Need to soon though, I've had one in the freezer for a while and now I have to make room for another bull we're taking in tomorrow.


----------



## Fubard (Jul 8, 2018)

Had a policeman try to calm me down after I switched the grip on my crutch to use it as a weapon after one fuckwit too many decided to try and barge past someone with limited mobility called me. This was after locals turned away after hearing the names I called him in Dutch, offensive was an understatement. This was also after 40mg of Valium, and the cunt still thought he could push through me which was not his smartest idea.

He won't do that again, the cunt knows he's marked now.

Strangely enough, after that I had no problem with fuckwits getting in my way...


----------



## dangledo (Jul 8, 2018)

420God said:


> No clue. Never did a brisket yet. Need to soon though, I've had one in the freezer for a while and now I have to make room for another bull we're taking in tomorrow.


Well it's a no wrap now for sure that I can't find any butcher paper. Even meat lockers around here don't have anything without wax. 

About to order a hundred foot roll to have that on hand cause this not first time I've looked for it.

Typical me, need it 5x before I do something about it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 8, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Had a policeman try to calm me down after I switched the grip on my crutch to use it as a weapon after one fuckwit too many decided to try and barge past someone with limited mobility called me. This was after locals turned away after hearing the names I called him in Dutch, offensive was an understatement. This was also after 40mg of Valium, and the cunt still thought he could push through me which was not his smartest idea.
> 
> He won't do that again, the cunt knows he's marked now.
> 
> Strangely enough, after that I had no problem with fuckwits getting in my way...


you need therapy


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 8, 2018)

dangledo said:


> @curious2garden
> 
> @Gary Goodson
> 
> ...


I foil and it works for me. But listen to @Gary Goodson


----------



## Fubard (Jul 8, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> you need therapy


And you need a dose of Strychnine, what's your point apart from proving you're a dick?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 8, 2018)

dangledo said:


> @curious2garden
> 
> @Gary Goodson
> 
> ...


I used brown butcher paper(no wax) but if I don’t have it I’ll use heavy duty foil. Just make sure to check it’s temp. You’re aiming for 200 degrees. And then let it rest wrapped for at least an hour. But two hours would be even better. I also like to put a towel around it while it rests.

Oh and don’t be scared to just poke the probe right through the foil when checking temp. If you have a probe you leave in, just poke it through after you wrap.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 8, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> I used brown butcher paper(no wax) but if I don’t have it I’ll use heavy duty foil. Just make sure to check it’s temp. You’re aiming for 200 degrees. And then let it rest wrapped for at least an hour. But two hours would be even better. I also like to put a towel around it while it rests.
> 
> Oh and don’t be scared to just poke the probe right through the foil when checking temp. If you have a probe you leave in, just poke it through after you wrap.


Almost exactly what I do with foil, only difference is I put it in an insulated chest wrapped in a towel if I'm holding over a couple hours. I leave the temp probe in. I want to make sure I don't drop to much heat.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 8, 2018)

Fubard said:


> And you need a dose of Strychnine, what's your point apart from proving you're a dick?


therapy will help you


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Almost exactly what I do with foil, only difference is I put it in an insulated chest wrapped in a towel if I'm holding over a couple hours. I leave the temp probe in. I want to make sure I don't drop to much heat.


I have a dedicated cooler just for that. But I didn’t suggest that because once you do that, that cooler will smell like smoke forever lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 8, 2018)

Setting up for touch up work tomorrow.

 
Garage was full of stored boxes, didn't want to drip stuff on it or work around it.

 
Have to pressure wash, extreme bond primer and paint front patio slab edges. Was originally going to have that epoxy stoned, but that would have involved boring into concrete to make forms. I didn't want perfectly good, uncracked 1962 cement fucked with. I'll just paint it musket brown.

And they charged $600 less (because it involved a lot more work) when I said don't do the edges. So I'm paying myself the $600 as soon as I'm done.


----------



## 420God (Jul 8, 2018)

Having a buddy do a cover up on my leg.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 8, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> I prefer Jayne Mansfield


Only if she doesn't eat crackers in bed.

K, that rule could easily go by the wayside.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 8, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Only if she doesn't eat crackers in bed.
> 
> K, that rule could easily go by the wayside.


I'd get her a whole box of Ritz and Saltines if she liked crackers. And some Danish butter cheese and a bottle of liebfraumilch.

What do you dial for room service?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 8, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> Finished knocking down a rail last night, all flowers are hanging gently in a closet, 2 days, 4 plants trimmed each day that is pretty damn good for me and the wife. We still found time to hit Sams club for our monthly shopping there then took the RZR out for about a 3 hour ride. Got home just after lights on and knocked down the last 4 plants. I am feeling like we accomplished something this morning.





Fubard said:


> And you need a dose of Strychnine, what's your point apart from proving you're a dick?


Do me a favor and please use the "reply" button so I can follow your response to which one of the various covo's that are going on.
Thank You.
#I'mADumbassthatneedsaLink


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jul 8, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Do me a favor and please use the "reply" button so I can follow your response to which one of the various covo's that are going on.
> Thank You.
> #I'mADumbassthatneedsaLink


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 8, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


>





Fubard said:


> And you need a dose of Strychnine, what's your point apart from proving you're a dick?


I just wasn't sure whom he was replying to. Nothing nefarious I promise. :cool"


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 8, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Well it's a no wrap now for sure that I can't find any butcher paper. Even meat lockers around here don't have anything without wax.
> 
> About to order a hundred foot roll to have that on hand cause this not first time I've looked for it.
> 
> Typical me, need it 5x before I do something about it.


look in the grocery store for parchment paper


----------



## Fubard (Jul 9, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Do me a favor and please use the "reply" button so I can follow your response to which one of the various covo's that are going on.
> Thank You.
> #I'mADumbassthatneedsaLink


Comments like that are reserved for those who say I need therapy, and I prefer not quoting him as it feeds his ego.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> I have a dedicated cooler just for that. But I didn’t suggest that because once you do that, that cooler will smell like smoke forever lol


mmmmmmmm smoke


----------



## 420God (Jul 9, 2018)

Better than what I had. Took about 3 hours and didn't cost me anything other than what I paid for the tattoo kit. 

Start.
 
Finish.
 

Wife got a lotus flower on her wrist after I was done.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 9, 2018)

I've always had a phobia of needles. 

You couldn't pay me to get a tattoo...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 9, 2018)

it's not that bad, after a few minutes it just a vibration, you get kind of numb. until they get close to a nerve or a bone........


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 9, 2018)

420God said:


> Better than what I had. Took about 3 hours and didn't cost me anything other than what I paid for the tattoo kit.
> 
> Start.
> View attachment 4162403
> ...


 That’s dope!


Chunky Stool said:


> I've always had a phobia of needles.
> 
> You couldn't pay me to get a tattoo...


Same here, I’m afraid I’ll get poked and all my gravy will pour out...



Faaaaaaaat assssss


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jul 9, 2018)

Had a minion party for our little lioness, this weekend.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 9, 2018)

I appreciate the artistic aspect of tattooing, it's just not my thing. 

My daughter said she wants a tattoo and my only advice was save your money and get something nice. 

A shitty tattoo is NOT like a bad haircut that will grow out in a couple of months.


----------



## 420God (Jul 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I appreciate the artistic aspect of tattooing, it's just not my thing.
> 
> My daughter said she wants a tattoo and my only advice was save your money and get something nice.
> 
> A shitty tattoo is NOT like a bad haircut that will grow out in a couple of months.


I had the original cross done when I was 14 yr old. 

I still have a big one on my back that I'm gonna have fixed up.


----------



## Fubard (Jul 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've always had a phobia of needles.
> 
> You couldn't pay me to get a tattoo...


Have the back of both calfs inked, hardly felt a thing.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I appreciate the artistic aspect of tattooing, it's just not my thing.
> 
> My daughter said she wants a tattoo and my only advice was save your money and get something nice.
> 
> A shitty tattoo is NOT like a bad haircut that will grow out in a couple of months.


My cousin just got one on her wrist, she said, my friend did it, he works at a shop
3 letters, not sure which ones. Lol 

My brother in law has several that he done himself, practicing. He offered to give his sister one, my girl. She said, keep practicing.. I don’t get it. It’s not like they are decent just not great. They are GARBAGE!!


----------



## Fubard (Jul 9, 2018)

Today is a major accomplishment day as I have officially managed to get two plants to harvest without killing them. Yield on one is better than the other, for a number of reasons, but I don't care because one was lucky to survive anyway. Just giving them a day or two to finish off, then I just have to dry and cure without getting them filled with fungus.

I am happy as since it looks like the equivalent of a "couple" of hundred euros worth at €10 per g in the coffee shops, will let you know wet weight when chopped and trimmed ready for drying.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 9, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Have the back of both calfs inked, hardly felt a thing.


It's not really a pain thing. 

Needles still freak me out and just the thought of being stuck makes me uncomfortable. 
I can't watch when they draw blood for checkups, etc.

Shots in my mouth REALLY freak me out. 
It's well documented in my dental chart...


----------



## Fubard (Jul 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's not really a pain thing.
> 
> Needles still freak me out and just the thought of being stuck makes me uncomfortable.
> I can't watch when they draw blood for checkups, etc.
> ...


Oh, I never watch when they stick a needle in for the likes of taking blood or anything. It's not a fear or phobia but something I remember from when I was around 6 years old, they say if you look the skin can tighten up and be so much harder so it's "less comfortable" going in.


----------



## 420God (Jul 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's not really a pain thing.
> 
> Needles still freak me out and just the thought of being stuck makes me uncomfortable.
> I can't watch when they draw blood for checkups, etc.
> ...


Lol, they don't bother me, or my wife who lost a filling Saturday night. Luckily we're prepared for emergencies. I had to shoot her up with lidocaine and put in a temporary filling.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 9, 2018)

When I was 4or 5 I split my lip and needed stitches, I thought the doctor was gonna poke my eye with the needle, so every time he got close I started flailing. 

So they put me in a child sized straitjacket, and sewed me up through the tears...lol

Needles still give me the heebee jeebees


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 9, 2018)

420God said:


> Lol, they don't bother me, or my wife who lost a filling Saturday night. Luckily we're prepared for emergencies. I had to shoot her up with lidocaine and put in a temporary filling.
> 
> View attachment 4162489


You just went from being a dream boat, to the stuff of nightmares. 

Fml, smh


----------



## Fubard (Jul 9, 2018)

420God said:


> Lol, they don't bother me, or my wife who lost a filling Saturday night. Luckily we're prepared for emergencies. I had to shoot her up with lidocaine and put in a temporary filling.
> 
> View attachment 4162489


That's the thing, I would have no issue spiking myself if, for example, I needed insulin or such like, same as I have no issue cutting myself to get splinters or such out.

But when it's someone else doing it, you don't have that control, and since it's usually pretty much a stranger you don't have the same trust as, for example, you and your wife, then there is a psychological effect which is stronger in some than in others.

With me turning my head away it's just a habit, nothing more.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 9, 2018)

420God said:


> Lol, they don't bother me, or my wife who lost a filling Saturday night. Luckily we're prepared for emergencies. I had to shoot her up with lidocaine and put in a temporary filling.
> 
> View attachment 4162489


why do you have a horse syringe full of lidocaine lying around?


----------



## 420God (Jul 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why do you have a horse syringe full of lidocaine lying around?


I'm a prepper and don't like doctors or dentists so I've learned to do most of my own work. I have most of the tools needed for dental work and simple surgery.


----------



## ANC (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 9, 2018)

420God said:


> Lol, they don't bother me, or my wife who lost a filling Saturday night. Luckily we're prepared for emergencies. I had to shoot her up with lidocaine and put in a temporary filling.
> 
> View attachment 4162489


 Somehow I imagine you carved that temporary filling from mountain lion ivory ... still attached to the rather annoyed lion. 

I can picture you growling "HOLD STILL ya calf-stealing varmint or some of you'll join my OTHER bathroom rugs!"

So "you can't run, but you can be a hide"

_ceterum censeo_ put a cow on your calf


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 9, 2018)

420God said:


> Lol, they don't bother me, or my wife who lost a filling Saturday night. Luckily we're prepared for emergencies. I had to shoot her up with lidocaine and put in a temporary filling.
> 
> View attachment 4162489


Damn bro, is there anything you can’t do.. 

What did you do this weekend 420? 

Oh the usual, picked up 100 deer, built a deck, tended the farm and gave my wife a filling 

No wonder you don’t have time for a cabin


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 9, 2018)

@420God I think I need my wisdom tooth pulled. When can I schedule and appointment?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 9, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> @420God I think I need my wisdom tooth pulled. When can I schedule and appointment?


@420God I need my stupidity tooth upgrayedd


----------



## Fubard (Jul 9, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> @420God I need my stupidity tooth upgrayedd









Do you like being fisted too?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 9, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Today is a major accomplishment day as I have officially managed to get two plants to harvest without killing them. Yield on one is better than the other, for a number of reasons, but I don't care because one was lucky to survive anyway. Just giving them a day or two to finish off, then I just have to dry and cure without getting them filled with fungus.
> 
> I am happy as since it looks like the equivalent of a "couple" of hundred euros worth at €10 per g in the coffee shops, will let you know wet weight when chopped and trimmed ready for drying.



Pics???


----------



## Fubard (Jul 9, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Pics???


Will be taken when chopped and trimmed, but this one's from 06/20


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 9, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Will be taken when chopped and trimmed, but this one's from 06/20



Cool. Which strain? Leaves look sativa. Were they under cfls?


----------



## Fubard (Jul 9, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Cool. Which strain? Leaves look very sativa. Were they under cfls?


White Haze auto under my DIY led panel made out of flexible strip, 4.5 litre pot, on 12/12, took around 14 weeks. Pic below from a week ago, since then the final stage has happened with trichs cloudy, leaves have slowly died off and/or curled in, no white pistils, and test buds have given me a nice hit.


----------



## Dmannn (Jul 9, 2018)

Went down to my old job to try to get my tools back. Same old song and dance, "oh you know we are busy blablahblah.' People can be such trash.


----------



## Fubard (Jul 9, 2018)

Dmannn said:


> Went down to my old job to try to get my tools back. Same old song and dance, "oh you know we are busy blablahblah.' People can be such trash.


Last time that happened to me it was sorted out quite quickly.

"It's my property, if I have to come back it will be with police. Which way do you want this to go?"


----------



## Dmannn (Jul 9, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Last time that happened to me it was sorted out quite quickly.
> 
> "It's my property, if I have to come back it will be with police. Which way do you want this to go?"


I am trying very hard not to get upset and irrational about this. I had a face to face with the OWNER today. Maybe I should get the local law enforcement involved. They can in on their truck they need to come out out their truck. Its been like tree weeks and I just don't see how a multi million dollar FAMILY own business can say they haven't had time. As a partial disabled combat vet, sure makes me feel like trash.


----------



## Fubard (Jul 9, 2018)

Dmannn said:


> I am trying very hard not to get upset and irrational about this. I had a face to face with the OWNER today. Maybe I should get the local law enforcement involved. They can in on their truck they need to come out out their truck. Its been like tree weeks and I just don't see how a multi million dollar FAMILY own business can say they haven't had time. As a partial disabled combat vet, sure makes me feel like trash.


Some people just don't care, they're the ones you, unfortunately, always end up having to play hardball against.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 9, 2018)

take me with you. you'll get your tools back. now

actually, don't call the police, call the local tv stations and see if they want to come with you next time, to ask for your tools back. the tools a partially disabled veteran needs to earn a living....


----------



## Fubard (Jul 9, 2018)

"Give me my stuff back or I'll force you to watch The Orville on a loop"


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 9, 2018)

i like the orville.....i'm waiting for new episodes......
how about give me my shit back or i'll force you to watch so you think you can dance on a loop


----------



## Fubard (Jul 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i like the orville.....i'm waiting for new episodes......
> how about give me my shit back or i'll force you to watch so you think you can dance on a loop


I'll make you listen to the auditions for The Voice for a month...


----------



## Dmannn (Jul 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> take me with you. you'll get your tools back. now
> 
> actually, don't call the police, call the local tv stations and see if they want to come with you next time, to ask for your tools back. the tools a partially disabled veteran needs to earn a living....


Yeah man, life has been difficult. 

I look at the things i have done to cause people anguish, maybe this is the way the God or nature creates the great balance. 

Its just sucks. 

People only want you when they can manipulate you, after they are done or found a replacement, you are just another piece of trash for them slam on in what ever forum they find appropriate.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 9, 2018)

You guys are pulling punches. Threaten them with 2 Broke Girls and they'll cave instantly...


----------



## Fubard (Jul 9, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> You guys are pulling punches. Threaten them with 2 Broke Girls and they'll cave instantly...


2 Fabiola or 2 Unlimited would do it quicker


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 9, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> You guys are pulling punches. Threaten them with 2 Broke Girls and they'll cave instantly...


turn the volume down on 2 broke girls and just watch kat denning jiggle....


----------



## Fubard (Jul 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> turn the volume down on 2 broke girls and just watch kat denning jiggle....


Don't forget to put it in slow motion...


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> take me with you. you'll get your tools back. now
> 
> actually, don't call the police, call the local tv stations and see if they want to come with you next time, to ask for your tools back. the tools a partially disabled veteran needs to earn a living....


I’ve had many construction jobs, one payday the boss says, I don’t have money to pay you guys this week. So as I’m loading my car with his air guns and misc tools, he says, what are you doing? I said, it’s payday so I’m gonna get paid, when you get money you can use what you owe me to replace these. He asked if I wanted to follow him to the bank... sometimes people need motivation..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> turn the volume down on 2 broke girls and just watch kat denning jiggle....


Do yourself a favor & google kat denning nude.

You're welcome.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 9, 2018)

been there, seen that....fairly often


----------



## 420God (Jul 9, 2018)

Dropping one of these big guys off at the butcher and the other to market.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 9, 2018)

they look concerned


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 9, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Do yourself a favor & google kat denning nude.
> 
> You're welcome.


I don't hate her as much. My penis thanks you...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 9, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I’ve had many construction jobs, one payday the boss says, I don’t have money to pay you guys this week. So as I’m loading my car with his air guns and misc tools, he says, what are you doing? I said, it’s payday so I’m gonna get paid, when you get money you can use what you owe me to replace these. He asked if I wanted to follow him to the bank... sometimes people need motivation..



You're a badass, Jerry. Remind me not to get on your bad side...


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 9, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> You're a badass, Jerry. Remind me not to get on your bad side...


Not really.lol. I’m more non confrontational, but I work to eat, and I’m gonna eat.. 

I’m super laid back bro, and unless provoked, I tend to stay that way..


----------



## neosapien (Jul 9, 2018)

One of my weekly service pools is an emergency pediatric surgeon that works the next state over. He's originally from Iran and has always been super good to me… tips, drinks, just kind in general etc. He has another house over there for when he has to pull doubles and it's got a pool. Earlier in the season he asked me if I would consider driving over there, opening the pool and giving him an honest assessment of everything. Saying that all the pool companies over there are garbage and that he really values my honesty and workmanship. So I took off work today and I met him over there and got it done. And made as much in 5 hours as I do in just about a week. Learned a bit more about Iran and stuff too.. it was a pretty good day actually.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 9, 2018)

Did canopy management in my veg area most of the morning. Been out in the garage most of the afternoon. Finally got around to tuning my yard truck, little 302 v8, auto, 4x4. It runs really well for being a 1973 with unknown millage, rusty sludge in the carb and a shit ton of cooked on oil under the rocker covers. Got both of the hydraulic systems on it cleaned up and pumping. The previous owner added a high flow pump on the motor and another smaller electric unit inside the cab. I need to get a hydraulic line made and a couple fittings and I should have a front lift/ plow and a 3 point hitch in the rear.. I gotta go clean the garage up then pull in the next POS I need to go through and figure out what it needs to be roadworthy. I'm hoping not much, I'm pretty sure most of it was done before it was parked last year, I think.... I really need to keep notes on this shit.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 9, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Do yourself a favor & google kat denning nude.
> 
> You're welcome.


This ain't be like the time I let @mr sunshine talk me into goggling nipple fucking is it? I'll wait because some things you can't unsee.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 9, 2018)

Bareback said:


> This ain't be like the time I let @mr sunshine talk me into goggling nipple fucking is it? I'll wait because some things you can't unsee.


It's safe tho nothing special if you ask me.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 9, 2018)

420God said:


> Dropping one of these big guys off at the butcher and the other to market.
> 
> View attachment 4162576


Which one gets it?


----------



## 420God (Jul 9, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Which one gets it?


The one in the back since the butcher was the first stop. We timed it out so we could do both in one trip, the market is another 30 min farther than the butcher in the same direction.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 9, 2018)

Well, there's a dead fuel pump in my mother's truck, so it's not moving till morning when I can pull it out. I'm hoping it's a simple ground issue, the fuel gauge isn't working either, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Mainly cause she won't have the cash for a new pump assembly if it's dead. 

I gotta shower then chop some Chemdawg and some Blue Dream. I can't fucking wait for the Chem to dry, it's soooooo tasty and fucking potent. I think I can confidently say it's my new favorite. Sorry Durban. Always a couple Dawgs in the rotation from here on out. 

Fucking vapes got me lit, I've been hitting it for awhile now without hitting the button


----------



## Fubard (Jul 10, 2018)

Fubard said:


> White Haze auto under my DIY led panel made out of flexible strip, 4.5 litre pot, on 12/12, took around 14 weeks. Pic below from a week ago, since then the final stage has happened with trichs cloudy, leaves have slowly died off and/or curled in, no white pistils, and test buds have given me a nice hit.


I know it's bad form to quote yourself, but I chopped her, trimmed her, broke down to individual buds to dry in paper bags or cardboard box, pulled just shy of 4oz wet.

Not complaining for first successful grow, all things considered.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 10, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Only if she doesn't eat crackers in bed.
> 
> K, that rule could easily go by the wayside.


Especially if crackers is a dog! 

SH420


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 10, 2018)

Did some bondage on a couple of my big girls. 
 
Gotta go buy more tall bamboo. 
Mrs. Stool used all my six-footers on her flowers.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 10, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Mrs. Stool used all my six-footers on her flowers.


My girl used my solo’s to drink out of

The nerve of some people..


----------



## ANC (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 10, 2018)

On vacation. Riding roller coasters.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 10, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> On vacation. Riding roller coasters.
> View attachment 4163092


Are you a front of the coaster type with your hands up or doesn't it matter where you sit?
I ask bc I like to sit up front if I can. I have no fear and like the adrenaline rush.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 10, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> Are you a front of the coaster type with your hands up or doesn't it matter where you sit?
> I ask bc I like to sit up front if I can. I have no fear and like the adrenaline rush.


I prefer to watch from solid ground myself.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 10, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I prefer to watch from solid ground myself.


The first ride is the hardest. After that its all gravy.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 10, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> The first ride is the hardest. After that its all gravy.


Nah I'm a control freak i guess. I'll ride motorcycles and climb trees with chainsaws. But something about me doesn't like a summer break sophomore strapping me to death machines. I'm manly enough to hold your purse while you have at it tho.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 10, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> Are you a front of the coaster type with your hands up or doesn't it matter where you sit?
> I ask bc I like to sit up front if I can. I have no fear and like the adrenaline rush.


Up front, where you don't, usually, get hit with puke.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 10, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Nah I'm a control freak i guess. I'll ride motorcycles and climb trees with chainsaws. But something about me doesn't like a summer break sophomore strapping me to death machines. I'm manly enough to hold your purse while you have at it tho.


I'm scared as fuck too...


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 10, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Up front, where you don't, usually, get hit with puke.


That might be the main reason some choose to ride in the back. Depends on what your in to, I guess.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 10, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> That might be the main reason some choose to ride in the back. Depends on what your in to, I guess.


The type of people who probably like Cosby sweaters. I don't judge.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 10, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Nah I'm a control freak i guess. I'll ride motorcycles and climb trees with chainsaws. But something about me doesn't like a summer break sophomore strapping me to death machines. I'm manly enough to hold your purse while you have at it tho.


Are you kidding? There's more risk on a m/c than on a rollercoaster. By far. I can appreciate the control aspect though. 


WeedFreak78 said:


> Up front, where you don't, usually, get hit with puke.


Can't say I've ever been baptised by vomit yet. But from now on I'll bring a change of clothes for that reason.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 10, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm scared as fuck too...


I know we don't get to choose how we die but I can tell you without a doubt how I won't.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 10, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> Are you kidding? There's more risk on a m/c than on a rollercoaster. By far. I can appreciate the control aspect though.
> 
> Can't say I've ever been baptised by vomit yet. But from now on I'll bring a change of clothes for that reason.


Oh I know. But at least being at the controls gives me a little comfort.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 10, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Nah I'm a control freak i guess. I'll ride motorcycles and climb trees with chainsaws. But something about me doesn't like a summer break sophomore strapping me to death machines. I'm manly enough to hold your purse while you have at it tho.


I've seen enough ride workers & carnies to know I don't want anything to do with something put together/operated by a tweaking meff head.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 10, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've seen enough ride workers & carnies to know I don't want anything to do with something put together/operated by a tweaking meff head.














I'm pretty sure this gal doesn't do meff.

Not sure why...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 10, 2018)

Wow, that first one - she's just hours away from a pine box (if she's lucky).


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 10, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


>


Oh baby..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 10, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've seen enough ride workers & carnies to know I don't want anything to do with something put together/operated by a tweaking meff head.


when i got divorced i wanted to get away for a while, so i found a job with a small carnival for the summer. travelled all over the midwest.
the head ride guy looked like a 1930s tough guy, big redheaded irishman, was tougher than hell, but he drank a liter of cheap vodka a day. every day...that was 20 years ago, i'm sure he's dead of cirrhosis, if a ride didn't fall on him first


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 10, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> Are you a front of the coaster type with your hands up or doesn't it matter where you sit?
> I ask bc I like to sit up front if I can. I have no fear and like the adrenaline rush.


I like the front as well. Though I'll ride anywhere.
 
They have a mini Eiffel tower. I got more pics but not much time. I'll post more.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 10, 2018)

this is as close as i like to get


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 10, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> View attachment 4163199 View attachment 4163200 View attachment 4163201 View attachment 4163202


Nope, nope and nope.

If I feel the need for a view like that I'll buy a drone.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 10, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Comments like that are reserved for those who say I need therapy, and I prefer not quoting him as it feeds his ego.


you need therapy


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 10, 2018)

I got another job offer today!  I’m so super relieved to get out of the toxic environment I was in and into a more professional safe work environment with room for advancements and opportunities.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 10, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I got another job offer today!  I’m so super relieved to get out of the toxic environment I was in and into a more professional safe work environment with room for advancements and opportunities.


so i guess you're going to take the new offer?


----------



## Turnip_smasher (Jul 10, 2018)

I got to work on my garden today! I noticed my cucumbers have started to attach itself to my pepper plants, which is kind of funny. Went for a nice skate, now just relaxing researching growing techniques. Great day for me hope everyone is well.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 10, 2018)

I've been working on wearing my Fiskars down. There's nothing better then sitting inside all day when it's sunny and warm out.  I hate trimming so much. So, so, much.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so i guess you're going to take the new offer?


I will review the official offer letter tomorrow and make the official decision tomorrow. It’s hard to refuse my own private office with a window. Windows in my profession are almost impossible to come by. Most of the time we are hidden away in dark dungeons.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 10, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I will review the official offer letter tomorrow and make the official decision tomorrow. It’s hard to refuse my own private office with a window. Windows in my profession are almost impossible to come by. Most of the time we are hidden away in dark dungeons.


Just take it. I remember getting my first office with a window and a door. The view was only 4 floors up over a parking lot, but it made all the difference in the world. The door was even more precious - I got more than twice as much done getting to shut out all the fucktards, not having to be distracted, and finding my zone. I'd have taken a salary cut to get that office. My boss loved it even more, I made a shit ton of money for that dude...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 10, 2018)

Turnip_smasher said:


> I got to work on my garden today! I noticed my cucumbers have started to attach itself to my pepper plants, which is kind of funny. Went for a nice skate, now just relaxing researching growing techniques. Great day for me hope everyone is well.


Welcome to RIU.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 10, 2018)

Turnip_smasher said:


> I got to work on my garden today! I noticed my cucumbers have started to attach itself to my pepper plants, which is kind of funny. Went for a nice skate, now just relaxing researching growing techniques. Great day for me hope everyone is well.


What kind of skating?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 10, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> What kind of skating?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 10, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> What kind of skating?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 10, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> The first ride is the hardest. After that its all gravy.



Are we still talking about roller coasters???


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 10, 2018)

Brutal day. Migraine for over 24 hrs., finally started feeling better so I stepped out into the driveway with a drink.

Then I hear a swishing sound and see a girl laying on the road. Ran in to grab phone and ran out to her. I thought she fell out of a moving car.

Got there and there's a busted up
bicycle by a tree. She had an obvious broken leg, lacerations, scratches everywhere and was crying. I called 911 for help, asked her to move her feet while we waited for help, located her cell phone and glasses and assisted the crew in getting her on the stretcher. I hope she makes it, but she looked like she was going into shock.

Ugly ending of a long day.

No helmet, not a good idea at night.

A second paramedic vehicle arrived to assist, guy asks if it's OK to park in driveway until they get her to the hospital and return.

Whatever it takes, guys.

I made sure they took her glasses and phone, handed to the girl paramedic. I promised the injured girl I wouldn't let them leave without them.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 11, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Brutal day. Migraine for over 24 hrs., finally started feeling better so I stepped out into the driveway with a drink.
> 
> Then I hear a swishing sound and see a girl laying on the road. Ran in to grab phone and ran out to her. I thought she fell out of a moving car.
> 
> ...



I assume she was hit by a car? That sucks, one of my worst fears. Always stupid to not wear a helmet. She's lucky she landed outside of your place, and that you came out when you did. So you don't simply fix things around the house, you fix people, as well. Good man...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 11, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I assume she was hit by a car? That sucks, one of my worst fears. Always stupid to not wear a helmet. She's lucky she landed outside of your place, and that you came out when you did. So you don't simply fix things around the house, you fix people, as well. Good man...


No, she had ZERO brakes on her bike it turns out. Came down steep hill by my house and shot across road into tree. She was wearing steel toe shoes to somehow brake bike.

She had left the local old folks assisted living home where she works to bike home. At midnight with no brakes. 

Her phone kept ringing while she was down. She asked me to answer it but I told her that would be a terrible idea right now and that she needed medical attention first.

The other paramedic just came back to get his truck. Broken ribs, internal injuries, broken femur, concussion, deep laceration on her broken leg, etc. She was stable when they left hospital and getting X rays of everything.

Serious condition in hospital.

Cops from adjacent town came for her bike. Our cops only work a few hours a day. (not that I'm complaining .)


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 11, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I got another job offer today!  I’m so super relieved to get out of the toxic environment I was in and into a more professional safe work environment with room for advancements and opportunities.


Tell me...what offer...I tried scrolling back but couldn't find what you were referring to.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 11, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> No, she had ZERO brakes on her bike it turns out. Came down steep hill by my house and shot across road into tree. She was wearing steel toe shoes to somehow brake bike.
> 
> She had left the local old folks assisted living home where she works to bike home. At midnight with no brakes.
> 
> ...



Riding a bike down a steep hill with no brakes and no helmet... at night. I really want to feel bad for her, but if she is over 12 yo I just have to smh and contemplate Charles Darwin's greatest discovery...


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 11, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Riding a bike down a steep hill with no brakes and no helmet... at night. I really want to feel bad for her, but if she is over 12 yo I just have to smh and contemplate Charles Darwin's greatest discovery...


You mean Darwin discovered bike helmets?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 11, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> No, she had ZERO brakes on her bike it turns out. Came down steep hill by my house and shot across road into tree. She was wearing steel toe shoes to somehow brake bike.
> 
> She had left the local old folks assisted living home where she works to bike home. At midnight with no brakes.
> 
> ...


She didn't know how to jamb her foot into the tire? She didn't grow up poor, we never had brakes on our bikes, just worn down Payless sneakers.


----------



## ANC (Jul 11, 2018)

I got a new vape, my other one broke when it rolled off my desk... At least this one isn't round.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 11, 2018)

I put a trampoline together yesterday. The little one was super surprised and excited. Wasn't too bad. About 2.5 hours by myself. When I first started I debated on the timing of my first day quitting cigs but I made it through.


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 11, 2018)

I made a good hitting pipe out of 2 .50BMG shell casings. Going to polish it next. The LC52 headstamp indicates the brass is from Lake City armory and made in 1952. The primer hole makes a great carb.


----------



## Fubard (Jul 11, 2018)

Proof that potheads can teach treehuggers a bit about recycling...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 11, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> She didn't know how to jamb her foot into the tire? She didn't grow up poor, we never had brakes on our bikes, just worn down Payless sneakers.


Lol. Payless. I got many a pair of shoes from there.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 11, 2018)

Ewww, metal pipes. I can taste that just by looking at it. .


----------



## ANC (Jul 11, 2018)

Best pipe still, hands down is a beer or wine bottle neck.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 11, 2018)

ANC said:


> Best pipe still, hands down is a beer or wine bottle neck.


How's that work?


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 11, 2018)

Tastes tangy


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 11, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I like the front as well. Though I'll ride anywhere.
> View attachment 4163196
> They have a mini Eiffel tower. I got more pics but not much time. I'll post more.


What park is this?


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 11, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Brutal day. Migraine for over 24 hrs., finally started feeling better so I stepped out into the driveway with a drink.
> 
> Then I hear a swishing sound and see a girl laying on the road. Ran in to grab phone and ran out to her. I thought she fell out of a moving car.
> 
> ...


I was expecting pics of her leg in a cast after you set it.. you did have a migraine so I’m sure that’s why you let rescue take care of her..


----------



## ANC (Jul 11, 2018)

Firstly you start with the filter....You take the foil out of a cigarette pack and fold it until it is a long spaghetti shape.
You roll this up and stick it in the smoking end after you broke off the neck.
To break the neck off hold the bottle horizontally over a lighter flame about 2 inches from the top. rotate the bottle so you create a thin hot line around the bottle. After about 30 seconds spit between your index and middle finger and whack that hot line hard with them. It will break off pretty cleanly 9 out of 10 times if you get it hot enough.

Wash it out, and wrap the broken bottle in a newspaper before disposing of so no one gets cut on it.

Stick your filter in. Fill that bitch up and light it with 2 matches so you have a nice wide flame. Pass it around. probably 5 guys can smoke from it... or just one if you are a glutton.













Hits like a bitch you can feel the skin crawl down your back.

We might not have the strongest weed.... but this is the roll down here in the ghetto.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 11, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I was expecting pics of her leg in a cast after you set it.. you did have a migraine so I’m sure that’s why you let rescue take care of her..


 
Came down a 45° grade, crossed road and hit here.

Bike was on top of bank. She bounced off tree and was 18" off the road lying there. 

Some guy drove by and blew the horn because I was standing on the road apparently annoying him. Didn't even stop to see what's up. Paramedics were on scene in 10 minutes.


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 11, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Ewww, metal pipes. I can taste that just by looking at it. .


You're not wrong. The spent gunpowder and priming compound block most of the taste from the brass though. Without overthinking it too much just look at it as an art piece expressing that objects can be used to kill or get high, depending on how they're used. If I was making something to smoke out of instead of a conversation piece I'd use glass. But sometimes I make stuff with metal because it just fits.

This one I made just because I think Willett bottles ought to be used for smoking weed, shaped as they are, and the copper tubing seems appropriate on something shaped like a pot still.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 11, 2018)

I drilled a 6" hole in my house today for ventilation.
Sure would be nice if my stud finder worked worth a shit.
I unknowingly ended up in a gap between studs that was exactly 6" wide -- but I started drilling about 1" too far to the right.
So I took a serrated knife and "customized" the drywall hole to get everything lined up before drilling a pilot hole to the outside.
It was a very tight fit.

Everything took WAY longer than expected so there wasn't time for clean up. Had to get the lights off ASAP.

Kinda looks like a drywall grenade went off in my grow room.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 11, 2018)

Day started out good. I got up early to water my veggies and realized it poured out last night, so back to bed for another hour. Had breakfast then went food shopping. Tried getting who I was pretty sure was a stripper, mini dress that left nothing to the imagination, the tallest heels I've seen in awhile, and covered in glitter, to come back to the house for a smoke. Once I mentioned drugs she was done with me, so probably not a stripper, I've never known one to turn down free drugs. Too bad, those legs were amazing. Gonna roll me up some Blueberry, then go mess with broken vehicles I guess.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 11, 2018)

just look at it like a free dose of calcium sulfate dihydrate.......


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 11, 2018)

New solar panel trickle charger is here!

Bigger than I thought it would be, not a bad thing I guess.

Coleman 6 W 12volt. $34.17


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 11, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4163623
> 
> New solar panel trickle charger is here!
> 
> ...


Truck included?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 11, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Truck included?


Sure. 

Anybody can get a loan, right?

Only 15 payments left. Hit it hard when I had extra $.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 11, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Sure.
> 
> Anybody can get a loan, right?
> 
> Only 15 payments left. Hit it hard when I had extra $.


It actually took me a minute to see the solar panel


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 11, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> It actually took me a minute to see the solar panel


I just hope it's working. 

No indicator light or anything but that would waste energy, I guess.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 11, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I just hope it's working.
> 
> No indicator light or anything but that would waste energy, I guess.


Can you put a multi meter on the lighter plug & see voltage when it's exposed to sunlight?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 11, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> What park is this?


Kings island right outside Cincinnati Ohio.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 11, 2018)

http://www.hersheypark.com

Doesn't have the biggest roller coaster or the coolest new ride, but it's the only town that literally smells like chocolate in the streets from the factory.

And the street lights look like Hershey kisses.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 11, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> http://www.hersheypark.com
> 
> Doesn't have the biggest roller coaster or the coolest new ride, but it's the only town that literally smells like chocolate in the streets from the factory.
> 
> And the street lights look like Hershey kisses.


Hershey -- the Franzia of chocolate.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hershey -- the Franzia of chocolate.


they should get together, chocolate franzia.....


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 11, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Kings island right outside Cincinnati Ohio.


Thought so, that’s why I asked. Been there several times.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hershey -- the Franzia of chocolate.


I’ll eat Hersey bars and drink my coffee anytime..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 11, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I’ll eat Hersey bars and drink my coffee anytime..


No Franzia?


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> No Franzia?


Maybe..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 11, 2018)

I'm fixin' to mow the yard with the push mower -- again. 

I need the exercise, but it still sucks.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 11, 2018)

push mower? or

 push mower?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hershey -- the Franzia of chocolate.


What? 

Abe liked Hershey's? I thought he was more of a Nestle's kind of guy.

TBH, I never buy Hershey's. There's a local chocolate place that kicks ass if I want chocolate and Smucker's makes better sauce.

The best sauce was Bosco but it went the same way as Otto milk and Sealtest cottage cheese. Which you probably never heard of but they were good.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jul 11, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> http://www.hersheypark.com
> 
> Doesn't have the biggest roller coaster or the coolest new ride, but it's the only town that literally smells like chocolate in the streets from the factory.
> 
> And the street lights look like Hershey kisses.


I am only a few hours away and have never been  Even as a kid and I grew up in South Jersey. I need to put it on my list maybe before the summer is over.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 11, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> http://www.hersheypark.com
> 
> Doesn't have the biggest roller coaster or the coolest new ride, but it's the only town that literally smells like chocolate in the streets from the factory.
> 
> And the street lights look like Hershey kisses.


There's a peanut butter factory I drive by when I go through Lexington.

It smells awesome.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 11, 2018)

used to be JFG coffee on the way to knoxville, then a couple miles down the road, JFG peanut butter plant....then a mile after that, the busiest drive-in ever.

i always thought they should have named it the "Pavlov's dog drive-in"


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 11, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> There's a peanut butter factory I drive by when I go through lexinLexi.
> 
> It smells awesome.


That smells good just thinking about it.

When I was a kid, we toured the Hershey plant which was real cool.

I took my kids 25 years later but now the tour is a silly virtual tour with movies.

I asked a girl working there why and she said they didn't want their stuff 'contaminated' by dust and dirt. You know how dusty and dirty tourists are. WTF?


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 11, 2018)

It's my son's birthday tomorrow. Think we're spending the day at six flags.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 11, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> It's my son's birthday tomorrow. Think we're spending the day at six flags.


I saw lobster on the news today priced at $99.99/lb. in a spanish speaking country (signs in Spanish) because of new tarriffs.

How would you like to get $100 a lb. for a few months. You could buy Forest Gump's shrimping fleet by fall.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 11, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4163623
> 
> New solar panel trickle charger is here!
> 
> ...


That's cheap, does it have a built in regulator? If not be careful with it, they can evaporate the acid in a battery if it's constantly trying to push a charge.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 11, 2018)

sure that was dollars and not pesos or bolivars?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 11, 2018)

I went to grad school at UCDavis in the late 70's, at the east edge of town there was a Hunt's tomato factory. The town was surrounded by 1000's of tomato acres. The factory made tomato soup, sauce and ketchup; doing one product for weeks, then next product. The the whole area smelled of some tomato product from Sept-March. Tomato soup wasn't that pleasant


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> used to be JFG coffee on the way to knoxville


You know, that isn't even a remotely expensive coffee, but it's pretty damned good. I used to go to Pigeon Forge a lot before it got all carnival-like, and I'd always bring back some Bennett's BBQ sauce and some JFG coffee.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 11, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> That's cheap, does it have a built in regulator? If not be careful with it, they can evaporate the acid in a battery if it's constantly trying to push a charge.


I dunno.

It was a 42.99 advanceauto.com product that you yet 25% off for opening an online acct.

I just want to keep truck charged for a couple more weeks while I finish garage here. They didn't give much written instructions. I'll have to check Coleman website.

Edit: I was thinking I'd use it on tractor in the winter, it comes with terminal clips too, but it now dawns on me that the tractor isn't a 12 volt battery. I'll figure out something to use it for. Probably my old car when I get the truck back here.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 11, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> You know, that isn't even a remotely expensive coffee, but it's pretty damned good. I used to go to Pigeon Forge a lot before it got all carnival-like, and I'd always bring back some Bennett's BBQ sauce and some JFG coffee.


i don't think they make peanut butter anymore, but it was good, you were getting it fresh, the factory was only 20 miles away, and at that time, they had miles of peanuts growing in the area


----------



## Bareback (Jul 11, 2018)

Here's a few pics of the floor I spent 12 hours on today. 
4 different colors
9 different sizes 
It creates a 7'6x6' pattern that interlocks , it has a main floor plus three tiers that are on angles. And the floor has to appear to be unbroken when viewed from above. And yes it has observation windows because it is a recital hall.

Fun fun fun . ( Hitting the bowl, nodding off)


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> What?
> 
> Abe liked Hershey's? I thought he was more of a Nestle's kind of guy.
> 
> ...


Loved Bosco


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 11, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> What?
> 
> Abe liked Hershey's? I thought he was more of a Nestle's kind of guy.
> 
> ...


Bosco! Good shit. @c2g Help me here: was it Sheriff John or Engineer Bill who had the daily Bosco drinking session?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 11, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I dunno.
> 
> It was a 42.99 advanceauto.com product that you yet 25% off for opening an online acct.
> 
> ...


I doubt it would hurt to use it in your tractor. The voltage wouldn't be a problem. So little amperage I don't think it would hurt a thing.

It might but I don't see how.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4163758push mower? or
> 
> View attachment 4163759 push mower?


Definitely the power version. 
It even has all wheel drive, which is handy going uphill but I usually don't use it because it takes power from the blade. 

I'm a hurting puppy now. 
Feet, left knee, shoulder... and I tweaked my wrist using the hole saw (hit a nail).


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Bosco! Good shit. @c2g Help me here: was it Sheriff John or Engineer Bill who had the daily Bosco drinking session?


I think it was Engineer Bill. But I'm not 100% sure.

Edited to add: I remember him doing Nestle too and I preferred Bosco and my mom bought Nestles. Such a disappointment but then again after I carped I got plain milk so I decided Nestle was ok.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 12, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Bosco! Good shit. @c2g Help me here: was it Sheriff John or Engineer Bill who had the daily Bosco drinking session?


_"But the highlight of the show for young viewers came when Engineer Bill and his two guests played "Red Light, Green Light." The game, with his audience joining in at home, was simple:

As Stulla and his two guests sat with their milk glasses poised, an off-screen announcer, usually "Freight Train" Wayne Thomas, would cry out, "Green Light" -- the signal to start drinking.

When Thomas abruptly yelled "Red Light,' they had to immediately stop drinking. The goal of the game was to finish the glass of milk without drinking on the red light."_

http://articles.latimes.com/2008/aug/15/local/me-stulla15


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 12, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Nope, nope and nope. If I feel the need for a view like that I'll buy a drone.


uh-huh, says the scaredy cat  and to paraphrase @curious2garden HOLY SHIT!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 12, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> uh-huh, says the scaredy cat  and to paraphrase @curious2garden HOLY SHIT!
> 
> View attachment 4163922
> 
> View attachment 4163923


I didn't really like climbing them, but I wasn't riding in a car with zero control.

Now that I think of it, it's not the height but lack of any control over the situation that puts me off.


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 12, 2018)

I'm not at all afraid of heights and have climbed FM broadcast antennas before, but those top out at around 200'. My number one fear when adjusting antenna attenuators? Fucking hornets. How a hornet decides 200' up is a good place to have a nest is beyond me but damned if that wasn't a thing.

When you get to 600' does nature still try to kill you? Do you have issues with birds defending nests or anything?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 12, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> I'm not at all afraid of heights and have climbed FM broadcast antennas before, but those top out at around 200'. My number one fear when adjusting antenna attenuators? Fucking hornets. How a hornet decides 200' up is a good place to have a nest is beyond me but damned if that wasn't a thing.
> 
> When you get to 600' does nature still try to kill you? Do you have issues with birds defending nests or anything?


The towers were around 4' and triangular shaped - there was a rail that ran up the middle of the ladder that you clipped your fall arrester into. No place really for birds to build a nest & most hornets in that area lived in the ground.

Though once I was gifted 7 stitches in my scalp by an Eagle defending it's nest on a shore aid to navigation that I was trying to service.

That one ~ Smarted ~ a bit.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2018)

ok why am i awake...oh thats right $$$$...crap....why couldn't i be a distant relative of the rockerfellers.....oh well time to make some denero.....

mornin


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 12, 2018)

I slept until about noon today. It was glorious.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 12, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> ok why am i awake...oh thats right $$$$...crap....why couldn't i be a distant relative of the rockerfellers.....oh well time to make some denero.....
> 
> mornin


Lol it’s almost 1pm..


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 12, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I slept until about noon today. It was glorious.


I would have to be sedated to sleep that late. 730 is sleeping in for me..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 12, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol it’s almost 1pm..


It's almost 09:00 here & I've been up over 4 hours already.

I'm ready for a nap.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 12, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It's almost 09:00 here & I've been up over 4 hours already.
> 
> I'm ready for a nap.


I get up at 530 mom-fri. So 730 on the weekend seems nice.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 12, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I would have to be sedated to sleep that late. 730 is sleeping in for me..


The same for me normally. I usually sleep 4-6 hours a night.

Just felt like sleeping in.


----------



## ANC (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol it’s almost 1pm..


and? stayed up late talking to the wife, and messing with other peoples tomatoes.

plus a 12pk and a pool didn't help either...

my work is only 5 minutes away, infact i'm here now......

why.....it's your best guess...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 12, 2018)

I'm doing a couple of experiments today. 
The first is mole tea made with fresh mint. 
I'll strain it then try to heard them out of my yard by spraying specific locations over a period of several days. 


The second experiment is homemade aloe fertilizer. 
I froze most of it in ice cube trays but saved some in the fridge. Not sure why it turned pink...


----------



## Bareback (Jul 12, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I get up at 530 mom-fri. So 730 on the weekend seems nice.


I'm up at 5:00 every morning, some how my bladder doesn't understand the concept of weekends.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 12, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The towers were around 4' and triangular shaped - there was a rail that ran up the middle of the ladder that you clipped your fall arrester into. No place really for birds to build a nest & most hornets in that area lived in the ground.
> 
> Though once I was gifted 7 stitches in my scalp by an Eagle defending it's nest on a shore aid to navigation that I was trying to service.
> 
> That one ~ Smarted ~ a bit.


A decade or so ago, in the state of Florida they started putting eagle nest on top of power poles, the first time I saw that I thought " I bet that wasn't a lineman's idea "


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 12, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I'm up at 5:00 every morning, some how my bladder doesn't understand the concept of weekends.


Oh, I didn’t count the times I get up in the middle of the night, for that reason..


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 12, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> and? stayed up late talking to the wife, and messing with other peoples tomatoes.
> 
> plus a 12pk and a pool didn't help either...
> 
> ...


Not judging, you said, mornin.. wish I could sleep that late. I could stay up till 4, still gonna wake up 7-730


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I'm up at 5:00 every morning, some how my bladder doesn't understand the concept of weekends.


yours too, think mine is on a clock, everytime at a certain time, yep the old bladder

course i'm like, couldn't you just wait five minutes, bladder.....nope....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Not judging, you said, mornin.. wish I could sleep that late. I could stay up till 4, still gonna wake up 7-730


actually i usually wake up bout 7:30am......don't touch a computer till about 11am....gives me some time to wake up and get a few things done around the house before i venture off to work....

didn't get to sleep last night till 2am.....


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jul 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm doing a couple of experiments today.
> The first is mole tea made with fresh mint.
> I'll strain it then try to heard them out of my yard by spraying specific locations over a period of several days.
> View attachment 4164030
> ...


Tell us more about this homemade mole/vole spray . . . They are hard to shoot!


----------



## ANC (Jul 12, 2018)

Not going too badly with the vaping thing this time around.
I had 1 smoke yesterday before bed. and one smoke a little earlier tonight...
I'm pretty sure I am all out of smokes now. I can easily hit back 2 or 3 packs on a day.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm doing a couple of experiments today.
> The first is mole tea made with fresh mint.
> I'll strain it then try to heard them out of my yard by spraying specific locations over a period of several days.
> View attachment 4164030
> ...


I made aloe tea to try cloning with it, it also turned pink, no idea why. It didn't work nearly as well as Dip and Grow.


----------



## ANC (Jul 12, 2018)

Control temperature...it is much more important than shit like hormones etc...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 12, 2018)

I don't know why i keep trying to help her ..

My mothers been on me about getting her truck running for over 3 months now, so last night i pushed it over to the garage. This morning I dropped the fuel tank and pulled the fuel pump. Totally corroded from sitting with any empty tank for over a year and the tanks pretty damn rusty inside. I think i put a new pickup and pump in 3, maybe 4, years ago. Then I got into an argument with her about fixing it and money. I just want to get a whole new tank with the pump for $175, it's cheap insurance. Flush the fuel line's once it's in and not worry about it again. She wants it done as cheap as possible. Buy just the pump for $15 and have me try cleaning and reusing everything else. Yeah cause my labors free and flushing a gas tank is soooooo fucking easy. She hasn't saved a dime to put into it, even though i told her back then she was looking at $500-750 for the parts and tires i knew it needed. I told her I'm not doing more work than I have to, that probably won't work, so she can, maybe, save money in the short term. I told her how all the rust in the tank will kill a new pump and I'm not dropping the tank again, she can pay a shop next time when they'll want to replace it at $500+. She doesn't listen to reason. I'm so fucking pissed right now. I got a truck torn apart in my garage, that I didn't even want to work on, that I now have to spend my fucking money if I want it done right, which I'll probably never see again. Thanks mom, again


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 12, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I don't know why i keep trying to help her ..
> 
> My mothers been on me about getting her truck running for over 3 months now, so last night i pushed it over to the garage. This morning I dropped the fuel tank and pulled the fuel pump. Totally corroded from sitting with any empty tank for over a year and the tanks pretty damn rusty inside. I think i put a new pickup and pump in 3, maybe 4, years ago. Then I got into an argument with her about fixing it and money. I just want to get a whole new tank with the pump for $175, it's cheap insurance. Flush the fuel line's once it's in and not worry about it again. She wants it done as cheap as possible. Buy just the pump for $15 and have me try cleaning and reusing everything else. Yeah cause my labors free and flushing a gas tank is soooooo fucking easy. She hasn't saved a dime to put into it, even though i told her back then she was looking at $500-750 for the parts and tires i knew it needed. I told her I'm not doing more work than I have to, that probably won't work, so she can, maybe, save money in the short term. I told her how all the rust in the tank will kill a new pump and I'm not dropping the tank again, she can pay a shop next time when they'll want to replace it at $500+. She doesn't listen to reason. I'm so fucking pissed right now. I got a truck torn apart in my garage, that I didn't even want to work on, that I now have to spend my fucking money if I want it done right, which I'll probably never see again. Thanks mom, again


Mom's. can't live with them, can't be born without them.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 12, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> Tell us more about this homemade mole/vole spray . . . They are hard to shoot!


The mint spray annoys moles and voles because they hate the smell. I've also heard that they despise castor oil, so I may combine them.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 12, 2018)

ANC said:


> Control temperature...it is much more important than shit like hormones etc...


How do you do that outdoors?


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 12, 2018)

Made it home alive but with a crazy sunburn. Prices are insane for food and drinks. Got my son one hotdog and a frozen lemonade and it came to 12 bucks. Almost 4 bucks for a bottle of water.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 12, 2018)

I had a fucking day. Up at 2am to take my mom to the airport. Back home and in bed at 430am. Up at 6am for work. Cleaned 5 pools, opened 1 and did a hell of a "quick" emergency service call at the end of the day that took 3 hours. Not quite an hour of paperwork at the office. Home at 830pm. In bed at 9:58pm. Repeat at 6.


----------



## 420God (Jul 12, 2018)

My sister liked the work I did on my decks so much she hired me to build one on her house. It had a small deck that didn't have stairs going down to the backyard. This thing is a monster at 12x50ft.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 12, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I went to grad school at UCDavis in the late 70's, at the east edge of town there was a Hunt's tomato factory. The town was surrounded by 1000's of tomato acres. The factory made tomato soup, sauce and ketchup; doing one product for weeks, then next product. The the whole area smelled of some tomato product from Sept-March. Tomato soup wasn't that pleasant


Yah, but aren't you glad there was Hienz Ketchup at Murder Burger?
Edit: n/m they didn’t start business till ‘86


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 12, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Mom's. can't live with them, can't be born without them.


unless you're an N.C.O....they reproduce by fission, like all bacteria


----------



## 420God (Jul 12, 2018)

I lived next to a paper mill in mosinee, wi. Talk about stink. Smelled just like you peeled back a baby's dirty diaper.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 12, 2018)

420God said:


> I lived next to a paper mill in mosinee, wi. Talk about stink. Smelled just like you peeled back a baby's dirty diaper.


LOL Me too, well my grandparents did, Granddad always said it smelled like bacon and eggs.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2018)

420God said:


> I lived next to a paper mill in mosinee, wi. Talk about stink. Smelled just like you peeled back a baby's dirty diaper.


 Lotta sulfur chemistry in turning trees to newsprint


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 12, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> http://www.hersheypark.com
> 
> Doesn't have the biggest roller coaster or the coolest new ride, but it's the only town that literally smells like chocolate in the streets from the factory.
> 
> And the street lights look like Hershey kisses.



When I was a kid we lived down the street from Warner's Candy Factory. You could smell the yummy from half a mile away, esp. in the summer. The smell changed depending on what they were making at the time, but it usually smelled of caramel. Their dumpsters were behind a rather short (10 feet, iirc) fence with no barbed wire. All the neighborhood kids would climb it and get into the dumpsters to retrieve much of the reject candy they threw away daily, and they threw away a lot - chocolate covered nuts, gummy worms, that sweet liquid in tiny wax bottles (remember those???). Sometimes the labels would be off-kilter, or they mislabeled the candy packages, etc.. In the heat of summer sometimes it would be semi-melted, but we didn't care. Poor inner-city kids aren't too picky. After a few years they installed a taller fence and put barbed wire around, but those were great years. I'm surprised I didn't develop diabetes...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 13, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> When I was a kid we lived down the street from Warner's Candy Factory. You could smell the yummy from half a mile away, esp. in the summer. The smell changed depending on what they were making at the time, but it usually smelled of caramel. Their dumpsters were behind a rather short (10 feet, iirc) fence with no barbed wire. All the neighborhood kids would climb it and get into the dumpsters to retrieve much of the reject candy they threw away daily, and they threw away a lot - chocolate covered nuts, gummy worms, that sweet liquid in tiny wax bottles (remember those???). Sometimes the labels would be off-kilter, or they mislabeled the candy packages, etc.. In the heat of summer sometimes it would be semi-melted, but we didn't care. Poor inner-city kids aren't too picky. After a few years they installed a taller fence and put barbed wire around, but those were great years. I'm surprised I didn't develop diabetes...


Lol at the dumpster diving.

You're gonna love this.

I worked shifts for 4 decades. Sometimes after 4-12, I'd stop with a couple buddies for a couple beers and chicken wings or something.

One night I'm with 2 guys from work, one a current volunteer fireman. After a couple beers, the fireman says its a good night to dumpster dive. And he asks us if we want to go.

(Now this was a USW mill, everybody made nice money, nobody was hurting or had to dumpster dive.)

So my one buddy says to me 'we gotta see this' and we drive our fireman pal to the local Giant Eagle at 1AM, around behind the building where the dumpsters are.

He takes a burlap sack and dives the fuck in there. And sure as shit, cops show up lights flashing.

My buddy and I are sitting in car, cops come over wanting ID and reason why We're there. So we told them that our friend is dumpster diving and we're waiting for him to come out.

Both cops head to dumpster, climb up little ladder and shine in their lights. Then they see our fireman buddy and they start razzing him about being in a dumpster.

The cops and fireman are all buddies, small town and they all respond to the same calls half the time.

They let us go and the diver shows us his haul. 10 packs of expired hot dogs, 2 dozen cans with no labels (pot luck I guess), some expired bread and hot dog buns, ketchup, mustard with knife cuts in bottles and a bunch of other shit, all with a big smile on his face like he hit the lotto.

Following night at work, he gets on the company radio to inform us and everyone in our dept. at lunchtime that he has a few dozen hot dogs and sauer kraut at his station, 'come on over'.

We put a sign up, free Oscar Meyer dumpster dogs. Everybody ate them.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 13, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol at the dumpster diving.
> 
> You're gonna love this.
> 
> ...



LOL. I'm not currently up for it, but it doesn't look so bad...


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 13, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Made it home alive but with a crazy sunburn. Prices are insane for food and drinks. Got my son one hotdog and a frozen lemonade and it came to 12 bucks. Almost 4 bucks for a bottle of water.


We took our daughter to Disney for her birthday, 4 ice cream bars $25. I dropped a hundo by the time we stepped 10 feet in the park between parking $20 and 2 sets of mouse ears and 2 autograph books $75 that was in March, I think I’m still trying to recover..


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 13, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol at the dumpster diving.
> 
> You're gonna love this.
> 
> ...


I was waiting for a friend in the supermarket when I saw this guy wheel a cart full of Boars Head sandwich meats out to the dumpster. I intercepted to see why they were throwing it out, it was overstock they didn't have room for. I got a whole maple smoked ham, peppered turkey and rare roast beef. A couple other people also noticed and grabbed some stuff. Had to be hundreds of dollars worth of meat, easy. One of my friends has a meat slicer so I went there sliced and packaged it all and drove around to all my friends giving it away. Some of my friend's never bought Boars Head before that cause of the price, after that, that's all they bought.. lol. Having that giant chunk of ham to carve a slab off was awesome.


----------



## ANC (Jul 13, 2018)

It is almost 4pm and I have not had a cigarette yet.
I must say my lung function has improved quite a bit this week.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 13, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I was waiting for a friend in the supermarket when I saw this guy wheel a cart full of Boars Head sandwich meats out to the dumpster. I intercepted to see why they were throwing it out, it was overstock they didn't have room for. I got a whole maple smoked ham, peppered turkey and rare roast beef. A couple other people also noticed and grabbed some stuff. Had to be hundreds of dollars worth of meat, easy. One of my friends has a meat slicer so I went there sliced and packaged it all and drove around to all my friends giving it away. Some of my friend's never bought Boars Head before that cause of the price, after that, that's all they bought.. lol. Having that giant chunk of ham to carve a slab off was awesome.


Wow, throwing away overstock, interesting. 
I used to be GM of a sub shop, you would be correct, hundreds of dollars. I would have never thrown that away. I was always making my bonuses and throwing meat away was not the answer.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 13, 2018)

ANC said:


> It is almost 4pm and I have not had a cigarette yet.
> I must say my lung function has improved quite a bit this week.


Good for you, buddy.. cigarettes


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 13, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Wow, throwing away overstock, interesting.
> I used to be GM of a sub shop, you would be correct, hundreds of dollars. I would have never thrown that away. I was always making my bonuses and throwing meat away was not the answer.


 My buddy got a pallet...yea pallet..4ftx4ft stacked 3ft high, of cheese. String cheese, block cheese, shredded cheese, cheese wheels, all kinds and flavors, shit I've never had before, it was ridiculous. It was a delivery for a supermarket, but they wouldn't accept it because the pallet was smashed and they didn't want to deal with it. My buddies company was the next stop for the truck and that pallet was in the way of theirs. The guy asked if he could throw it in thier dumpster, he just wanted it off his truck, so my buddy just slid it into his pickup. I don't think I shit for a week I ate so much fucking cheese in the first couple days.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 13, 2018)

ANC said:


> It is almost 4pm and I have not had a cigarette yet.
> I must say my lung function has improved quite a bit this week.


I couldn't believe how much better my father was within a month of quitting. He was 60 and it was like he got 10 years younger. He said he could breath better, didn't get tired as fast, had more general stamina and the big thing he noticed was less joint pain. Keep it up.

I still can't believe cigarettes are legal to sell, it's atrocious.


----------



## ANC (Jul 13, 2018)

I already have better colour in my face, lips less blue and my reflux is miles better.
I really should not be smoking, I am not a healthy puppy even if I am not fat or unhealthy looking.


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 13, 2018)

I smoked for about 3 years because a girl I kissed a lot smoked and I got tired of it grossing me out. Bad move. She left six months later and I smoked another 2 and a half years... Much respect to you guys who smoked lots of years and then quit. It really is no small accomplishment!

I have a relative that works for Boar's Head meats in New Castle, IN. She can buy their products in the company store for $2 a pound. No joke. Only drawback is they only make 2 or 3 lunchmeats at that plant and all you can buy is what they make in that plant. But Boar's Head is really some good stuff and is $10 a pound in the store. I'm sick of their cajun chicken lunchmeat though... hope they make something different soon!

Today is one of the 3 days a year my grow room is empty and my ballasts are off. REMC probably on their way out to see if I'm still alive. I'm disinfecting and all that today and going to take some pics of my grow room to post. Got hired to dig out some additional drainage for a farmer this morning so this weekend I'll be making money which will be nice. I have to go pick up a rental backhoe today and probably should do that first. 

I really just want to go hang out with my plant though. We've been together a long time, and I feel like it should have someone there in its final hours.


----------



## ANC (Jul 13, 2018)

I've been a heavy smoker for 32 years


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 13, 2018)

ANC said:


> I've been a heavy smoker for 32 years


You a real man, man. That's a hard thing to do. No shit. Props. I don't want to say anything discouraging but I can't imagine that, considering how hard it was for me after just 3. The day I walked out of a store and cigarette smoke smelled gross again was a great day for me.


----------



## ANC (Jul 13, 2018)

I've tried many times before... strangely I don't find it so hard this time.
I did go by a vape shop yesterday to get a bit stronger nicotine juice.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jul 13, 2018)

Must be something about that number 32 years, that was when I switched to Vape it has been a few years since I had a cig, I am still vaping but I brought my nicotine level down to 0 this past January. I was a 2.5 pack a day Camel Wide smoker. Started with Newports but switched to Marlboro in the Army and dropped 1 minute 45 seconds off my 2 mile run just from not smoking menthol anymore, you would think that would have woke me up to quitting way back then, nope stupid is as ....

Good luck ANC we are rooting for you!


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jul 13, 2018)

420God said:


> My sister liked the work I did on my decks so much she hired me to build one on her house. It had a small deck that didn't have stairs going down to the backyard. This thing is a monster at 12x50ft.
> 
> View attachment 4164244


That is going to be awesome!!!!


----------



## ANC (Jul 13, 2018)

I mixed some ethanol quick wash hash into my ejuice too


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jul 13, 2018)

ANC said:


> It is almost 4pm and I have not had a cigarette yet.
> I must say my lung function has improved quite a bit this week.


Great job man!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 13, 2018)

420God said:


> I lived next to a paper mill in mosinee, wi. Talk about stink. Smelled just like you peeled back a baby's dirty diaper.


We lived on Clark AFB (Philippines) when I was a kid & I remember the sugar cane plants smelling just like a sour dish rag.
Us kids would be in the back of that gigantic Plymouth station wagon (the Boat) pressing towels or what ever we could find up to our faces it was so bad.


----------



## ANC (Jul 13, 2018)

Our town has a leather tannery. Back in the days, it would stink up everything before the rains, as the NW wind that brings the rain travels right over it.
I think they use other chemicals now to rot out the stuff in the skins.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 13, 2018)

ANC said:


> Our town has a leather tannery. Back in the days, it would stink up everything before the rains, as the NW wind that brings the rain travels right over it.
> I think they use other chemicals now to rot out the stuff in the skins.


Typically they do that to allow the hair to slip out so you end up with leather & not a fur coat.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 13, 2018)

some of the chemicals are to remove the hair, but the ones that really stink are enzymes to dissolve fats off of the hide, gotta have em fat free or they'll stink and rot
most leather now is chrome tanned, not really a lot of terrible smells, usually if something stinks at a modern tannery, it'll be a holding pond they're waiting to get full, so they can reclaim some of their chemicals to re-use.
the vegetable tannins that get used a lot smell sour, but it's not a very strong smell


----------



## ANC (Jul 13, 2018)

We are talking about a pretty large tannery here.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 13, 2018)

depends on what method they're using to tan the leather, if they're using chrome, it shouldn't be that bad. of course i guess it's all subjective, i've smelled old school tanning plants that use only vegetable tannins and that fucking STINKS, but it's not the actual tannins or the leather, it's the ponds full of water that have all the fat from the leather rotting in them that really stink


----------



## ANC (Jul 13, 2018)

Yeha, It stank to high heavens probably until the nineties, it is much less bad now.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 13, 2018)

ANC said:


> I've been a heavy smoker for 32 years


My father smoked for 46 years. He quit cold turkey when they told him he had lung cancer. Even with the cancer, he got "better" after quitting, before the chemo started. 

Don't let that be the reason y'all finally quit.


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 13, 2018)

I've gotten my last plant cut and hung and am letting the disinfectant do its thing. I use a veterinary disinfectant in between cycles just because it seems like I should... not sure if it matters or not but it makes me feel like I've been productive for the day.

Looks like a nice haul from the Strain Hunters Mataro Blue. My hands smell delicious. I'll get some pics up later. I've had mixed feelings about Strain Hunters but Mataro Blue seems to be pretty legit. Not stabilized but I have not seen a bad pheno from it yet.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 13, 2018)

Watered and weeded my veggie garden, cleaned up the garage, ordered parts for vehicles and scheduled to have two oaks taken down in front of my house. It's gonna be weird not having those trees there, they've been there since my parents bought the house, 24 years ago last month. Once they're down, I'm gonna start the landscaping for the front yard. I want to put in a raised herb garden, with a cold frame, against the house on one side of the front door and build a big porch on the other side. Then I want a concrete walkway that's molded to look like pine planks. Shit looks sweet.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 13, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> I've gotten my last plant cut and hung and am letting the disinfectant do its thing. I use a veterinary disinfectant in between cycles just because it seems like I should... not sure if it matters or not but it makes me feel like I've been productive for the day.
> 
> Looks like a nice haul from the Strain Hunters Mataro Blue. My hands smell delicious. I'll get some pics up later. I've had mixed feelings about Strain Hunters but Mataro Blue seems to be pretty legit. Not stabilized but I have not seen a bad pheno from it yet.


I mix a 10% bleach/ water solution, spray everything down, wait 10-15 mins, go back and spray again, wipe clean with one rag, dry with another. I do it the day before stuff goes in so it has a day to dry and vent the bleach smell.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 13, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I mix a 10% bleach/ water solution, spray everything down, wait 10-15 mins, go back and spray again, wipe clean with one rag, dry with another. I do it the day before stuff goes in so it has a day to dry and vent the bleach smell.


That's what I do as well.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 13, 2018)

i spray everything down with bleach water and wipe it dry, then do the same thing with physan-20


----------



## OldMedUser (Jul 13, 2018)

Just finished cropping the last mite riddled plant out of the grow room and doing what my buddy says the bigger growers do.

Keep the heat at 90F for a couple weeks so the mites don't try to hibernate and starve to death then vacuum the shit out of the room before moving plants in. At 80F they have a 4 day life cycle from hatching to adult and with nothing to feed on they can't molt or make new eggs so it makes sense to me.

Too much like work to spray everything down. Not a nice plastic encased space that's easy to do that to.

Very disappointing crop. With excess seeding and the borg I got about 1/4 the expected yield and the whole crop is getting made into honey oil. On the plus side I got lots of seeds!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 13, 2018)

Got my father's old '73 Chevelle running. I'm gonna fix it up over the next few weeks and sell it, it's been sitting behind the garage for a couple years now. I could use the money and i hate seeing it rotting there. It's a survivor grandma car he bought of a 90 something year old woman that bought it new and it's still got under 100K miles. It's as basic as it gets, 350 2 barrel,auto, bench seat, roll up windows, no A.C., AM only radio, only good thing is he had dual exhaust bent up with some loud fucking mufflers, it sounds so badass but it's actually kinda pathetic. I have a pile of parts for it. 4 barrel carb and intake, new camshaft, headers, a bunch of billet aluminum engine parts, a whole interior kit, including factory swivel bucket seats and center console. There's a "Laguna" model nose panel he bought out back that's kinda rare and a 4spd console insert that's probably one of the few still around that's not on a car, I'm gonna sell those to fund the work. I'm pretty sure I have a stereo and speakers in my stash. I dug out the good set of quarter panels i have, a pair he had cut off another car in a junk yard. Both sides on the car are rotted behind the rear wheels, not a big deal, I'll weld em up. I cleaned the trunk out and scraped down the heaviest rust, gonna need a couple small patches in there. Then i started stripping the interior. The smell of mouse piss was getting to me so I needed a break, but it looks like just surface rust so far. I can deal with that.

This is it's exact duplicate





Can you say sleeper?


----------



## ANC (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 13, 2018)

That’s fuckin weird ^^^^ lol
I walked through the “band” today.



It was an overwhelming feeling of being in a carousel of love. It is so beautiful!


----------



## ANC (Jul 13, 2018)

^^^^

This shit is why the poor want the rich dead


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 13, 2018)

ANC said:


> ^^^^
> 
> This shit is why the poor want the rich dead


LOL


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 14, 2018)

Any ideas what's up with the new growth?


----------



## OldMedUser (Jul 14, 2018)

Wrong forum for plant queries but looks like iron and/or zinc deficiency likely brought on by high or low pH.

If it is due to bad pH then multiple micro-nutrients can be involved.


----------



## Venus55 (Jul 14, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Any ideas what's up with the new growth? View attachment 4164883


Heat stress ..?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jul 14, 2018)

I got a vasectomy, yesterday and a new ornament for the tree.(we have a glittered vile of cat testicles, as well)corn nuts


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 14, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Any ideas what's up with the new growth? View attachment 4164883


Who cares? Kill that shit. could be some fucked up microscopic mite you hella don't want...regardless, it's ugly as fuck


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 14, 2018)

I have to go dig out a drainage tile for a neighbor today, but yesterday I got my grow room cleaned and in the evening moved the new kids into the flowering room. And, I installed a secure wifi camera so I can check on my plants from my phone. It's a 4x4 area but the fisheye lens makes it look like a 1x1.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 14, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I got a vasectomy, yesterday and a new ornament for the tree.(we have a glittered vile of cat testicles, as well)View attachment 4164934corn nuts


LOL the vast difference (vas deferens)!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 14, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Any ideas what's up with the new growth? View attachment 4164883


I've seen that when it got right on my air cooled lights glass. When it was pH (and I've done that too) it wasn't isolated to the tops.


----------



## ANC (Jul 14, 2018)

Tackling the kitchen cupboard with the tupperware and shit. Way too many things without lids and lids without things just taking up space.
We have tonnes more cupboard space than in the previous place, yet you can't fit a fucking mouse.., Even found some baby bottles and cups still in there. The kid is nearly going to school.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jul 14, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL the vast difference (vas deferens)!


Lol. Yeah, was comparing the ornaments, not the organs.
My urologist is super cool, good conversation. The process was quite enjoyable. Easy, almost painless, even today.

We talked about how different cultures view the procedure. My uzbekistani friend's head about spun completely off when I told him what I was doing. He talked about a patient that seriously asked if he, "would still be a man, afterwards."


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 14, 2018)

wtf? they aren't cutting your balls off, they're just clipping the feeder tube.....i had one years ago. 
my ex (wasn't at the time, yet) started not taking her pills, not telling me. i found a few in the trash, one floating in the toilet....
so when she went to visit her family for ten days for christmas, i told her i couldn't get off from work, , scheduled the vasectomy for the after noon of the day she left, and was over it by the time she got back....i was happy to let her try to get pregnant as much as she wanted


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 14, 2018)

Hooked up with @cannabineer 's cousin the other day. (Click below for pic)

And could have used @InigoMontoya or @charface s help on this rock/water feature
 
 
 

Time to catch up on riu.


----------



## ANC (Jul 14, 2018)

Feeling a bit grumpy, but no cigarettes so far for another day.


----------



## OldMedUser (Jul 14, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Lol. Yeah, was comparing the ornaments, not the organs.
> My urologist is super cool, good conversation. The process was quite enjoyable. Easy, almost painless, even today.
> 
> We talked about how different cultures view the procedure. My uzbekistani friend's head about spun completely off when I told him what I was doing. He talked about a patient that seriously asked if he, "would still be a man, afterwards."


I got mine done about 30 years ago and got a bj off the wife the next day and every day after for a month until I went for a sperm test to 'clean the pipes out'. Recently I had a testosterone test along with all the other tests to find out why I'm so fatigued and the doc said it was normal for a 20 year old but really high for a 63 year old.

Friends at the time were all freaked out too. Thought they couldn't get it up or would grow boobs etc. The only side effect I've noticed is the boys have shrunk to about half size which is fine by me. I go commando and was always sitting on the damn things and that's not a problem now. Wake up every morning with a dick so hard a cat couldn't scratch it too!


----------



## ANC (Jul 14, 2018)

Leave my nuts alone, they are not bothering anybody.


----------



## charface (Jul 14, 2018)

Wow @SSGrower , home run.
It looks 100% natural.
Amazeballs.

Plus pictures never do then justice.
Im sure its even better in person.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 14, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I got a vasectomy, yesterday and a new ornament for the tree.(we have a glittered vile of cat testicles, as well)View attachment 4164934corn nuts


Congratulations! I love hearing when men get vasectomies! I’m so sick of hearing about idiots that go get married and have 2,3,4 kids and then end up hating life and then end up killing themselves and the wife and kids because they are struggling and can’t pay the bills. I remember when my husband got a vasectomy. I was so relieved not to have to worry about using contraceptives. It guarantees more happiness then you can ever imagine. I hope it’s a quick recovery for you. Take it easy man.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 14, 2018)

Went out first thing this morning to do what I thought was supposed to be a quick thermostat job at my buddies house. I normally don't work on people's cars unless they bring it to me, I hate not having the tools I need, but it was a simple thermostat. Turns out thier water pump is junk, which means tearing a bunch of stuff of the motor, so I told them to tow it to my house and I'd do it. The garage down the street from them wanted $150 just to change the thermostat. The thermostat I bought was $7, the gasket was $2 and it coulda been changed in, maybe 15 minutes, if you took your time scraping gaskets. So $10 in parts, $140 labor/15 mins. . that's $560/hr labor rate..WTF? I couldn't imagine the screwing they'd get for a water pump. I can get all the parts for $80, save them a ton of cake, and still make a little pocket cash, in maybe 2-3 hrs of work. When I got home I worked on the Chevelle. I got the used quarters stripped and cleaned up. Some asshat filled some of the inner panel seams with brazing, so they were a mother fucker to get apart, especially the inner wheel well that I need. Pulled the window trim from the windshield and rear window and stripped most of what was left of the old vinyl roof. I found small rot holes around the windshield and base of the rear window, so now I'm probably pulling the glass. I need to pull the side windows to get the rest of the vinyl roof off..it was glued on before the glass and is under the window gaskets. So now it looks like I'm stripping it down to just a shell from the windshield back and doing a complete overhaul on the body. 

I was reading back over what I've done in the last couple weeks. I get more shit done than i give myself credit for.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jul 14, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Congratulations! I love hearing when men get vasectomies! I’m so sick of hearing about idiots that go get married and have 2,3,4 kids and then end up hating life and then end up killing themselves and the wife and kids because they are struggling and can’t pay the bills. I remember when my husband got a vasectomy. I was so relieved not to have to worry about using contraceptives. It guarantees more happiness then you can ever imagine. I hope it’s a quick recovery for you. Take it easy man.


Thanks. Yeah, so far, so good. Balls feel HEAVY, but not what I call pain. Ice, tylenol and weed naps are doing the trick. We talked about a tubal litigation at the same time as her last c-sect, but there were just too many unknowns, at that time. My wife is looking forward to no more bc pills. She says they kill her drive.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 14, 2018)

I'll probably get one when I get a little older and feel my pull out game getting weaker. My wife has never been on birth control and with all the horror stories you hear, I didn't want her to be. "Have you or someone you know had Yaz wreck your vagina, give us a call!"

Accomplishments: I solved a bunch of problems at work today and yet again proved that I'm underpaid and underappreciated.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 14, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I'll probably get one when I get a little older and feel my pull out game getting weaker. My wife has never been on birth control and with all the horror stories you hear, I didn't want her to be. "Have you or someone you know had Yaz wreck your vagina, give us a call!"
> 
> Accomplishments: I solved a bunch of problems at work today and yet again* proved that I'm underpaid and underappreciated.*


We all know that here - what's the boss's #, I'll give him/her an ear full.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 14, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> I have to go dig out a drainage tile for a neighbor today, but yesterday I got my grow room cleaned and in the evening moved the new kids into the flowering room. And, I installed a secure wifi camera so I can check on my plants from my phone. It's a 4x4 area but the fisheye lens makes it look like a 1x1.
> 
> View attachment 4164982


Kinda looks like a elevator, 







maybe the plants will get you high.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 14, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Hooked up with @cannabineer 's cousin the other day. (Click below for pic)
> 
> And could have used @InigoMontoya or @charface s help on this rock/water feature
> View attachment 4165135
> ...


There's some decent size rocks in that, did you use a liner or did you even need one?


----------



## Bareback (Jul 14, 2018)

I worked 14 hours today on a large walk in closet I added to a house, all custom made paneling and siding. I probably ran a thousand boards though the table saw and I thought of @ANC with every one. And then I painted with enamel paint and no ventilation I was so high I didn't even remember driving home, now I've got a pounding headache.


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 14, 2018)

charface said:


> Wow @SSGrower , home run.
> It looks 100% natural.
> Amazeballs.
> 
> ...





Bareback said:


> There's some decent size rocks in that, did you use a liner or did you even need one?


Nature did most of the work, its in a waterfall i'll see if i have a better pic, 3mile hike to worksite for a week was tough though. The lower gravel portion is horse trail, upper big flat rocks are hike and bike.


----------



## charface (Jul 15, 2018)

For the guys working on water features, 
One of the cheapest time saving upgrades I made was adding this quarter inch float valve. 
Now it self fills as it evaporates. 

On a hot day you can lose a lot especially if you have long runs, falls and the main body of water. 
Lots of surface area
I can lose 1/2in a day according to mi fill line pretty consistently.

Self fill Saves me a couple hours a week monitoring the hose. 

5 bucks for the float I got from the sump pump section of a little hardware store and 70 feet of 1/4 pex water line. 
Misc push fittings to tap into my water supply. 
All total I think it was like 50$

Of course burying it all is the hard labor part but totally worth it. 

Also I put in an overflow in case the power goes out because all the water from the runs and fall have to go somewhere when you stop the pump. 
Plus rain fills will flood it also.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Jul 15, 2018)

ANC said:


> Feeling a bit grumpy, but no cigarettes so far for another day.


Good job, I'm on day 7 or 8 right now and I'm only getting more irritable as the days go by


SSGrower said:


> Hooked up with @cannabineer 's cousin the other day. (Click below for pic)
> 
> And could have used @InigoMontoya or @charface s help on this rock/water feature
> View attachment 4165135
> ...


I'm impressed, I sure as shit couldn't have turned out a water feature like that, hella awesome job man, and yeah nice and natural


----------



## ANC (Jul 15, 2018)

Yep, I just made another day.
Well done. I don't mind the money I'm saving though.
I can almost afford to buy weed from myself.


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 15, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> Good job, I'm on day 7 or 8 right now and I'm only getting more irritable as the days go by
> 
> I'm impressed, I sure as shit couldn't have turned out a water feature like that, hella awesome job man, and yeah nice and natural


To be clear nature did the waterfall, we just built the path. Seen some of your work with stacked stone and know how difficult it is to get something durable and permanent.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 15, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> To be clear nature did the waterfall, we just built the path. Seen some of your work with stacked stone and know how difficult it is to get something durable and permanent.


I can mow my yard...


----------



## 420God (Jul 15, 2018)

Almost done with the deck boards and started on the rails.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jul 15, 2018)

I changed out the hvac air door actuator in my car . . . Freaking clicking was driving me crazy!


----------



## ANC (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2018)

I was amazingly efficient today. I changed out my kitchen flourescents for leds and I'm very pleased. Then I fixed 2 broken tiles (finally), thanks @Blue Wizard you picked the perfect compound.


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I was amazingly efficient today. I changed out my kitchen flourescents for leds and I'm very pleased. Then I fixed 2 broken tiles (finally), thanks @Blue Wizard you picked the perfect compound.


Your food would have cooked up to 30% faster and had better taste if you'd have installed HPS instead of LED in your kitchen...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> Your food would have cooked up to 30% faster and had better taste if you'd have installed HPS instead of LED in your kitchen...


LOL I don't like wearing my Method 7's downstairs!


----------



## Fubard (Jul 16, 2018)

ANC said:


> I've been a heavy smoker for 32 years


36 years, and went out to get skins and bread, thought "might go for a beer in the midday sun" so got weak and bought a pack of cigarettes. Good job I did, couldn't even smoke a whole one because of the taste, the perfect reminder of why I have to be stronger than that addiction because that cigarette, my usual brand, tasted fecking awful.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 16, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Who cares? Kill that shit. could be some fucked up microscopic mite you hella don't want...regardless, it's ugly as fuck


Well it's outside and at my moms..just check it out next time you're there


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 16, 2018)

Ouch.

Doing some long procrastinated touch up work and my polyurethane appears to have glazed over.

I may have bent the lid tapping it on with a 5 lb. sledge. Oops.

pssst. anybody want to buy some polyurethane shatter?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 16, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4166174
> Ouch.
> 
> Doing some long procrastinated touch up work and my polyurethane appears to have glazed over.
> ...


Yesterday I had an "incident" with Locktite Gap & Crack expanding foam. 

Let me just say that foam has changed since I used it last. 

The old stuff didn't keep expanding forever, and it wasn't like gorilla glue that bonds to anything porous. 

Good thing I kept the disk from the hole saw for paint matching. I need to do some touch up work...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yesterday I had an "incident" with Locktite Gap & Crack expanding foam.
> 
> Let me just say that foam has changed since I used it last.
> 
> ...


Oh, oh.

I have a little job to do with that shit.

Outside where it's pretty hot.

Expands you say? Let me think about this one a while.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 16, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4166174
> Ouch.
> 
> Doing some long procrastinated touch up work and my polyurethane appears to have glazed over.
> ...


swear i thought that's what it was for a second, then the stick and the can registered


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 16, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Oh, oh.
> 
> I have a little job to do with that shit.
> 
> ...


That shit is super sticky and sets up fast. 
And it bonds to paint -- permanently. 

I highly recommend a few things for your project -- that I didn't use:
1) Rubber gloves. (I still had tiny spots of foam stuck to my skin this morning.)
2) Masking tape. (self explanatory) 
3) Several pieces of cardboard to use as disposable scrapers. 

Alcohol won't dissolve it, even when it's relatively fresh.
Goof off doesn't work either. 

Be careful out there...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> That shit is super sticky and sets up fast.
> And it bonds to paint -- permanently.
> 
> I highly recommend a few things for your project -- that I didn't use:
> ...


acetone is supposed to dissolve it, but acetone also dissolves most plastics and a lot of paint, so be careful if you try it. also says you can get it off your hands with vaseline, but i've found it just wears off in a day or two


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 16, 2018)

My wife had her crv towed last night to have her rear diff fluid changed. Started making noises on the way home a known prob with the crv. When I called the garage this morning they said it was never dropped off. Called the tow company and they told me they don't know where it is. Got my insurance company involved and they finally found it still on the flatbed at the tow shop. still don't know what the fuck is going on. I normally change it myself but wasn't home so I said send it to the shop. Never again. Found out the owner of the tow shop is going to jail in 30 days for unpaid fines . Not sure if that has anything to do with it. Shady fucks.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 16, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> My wife had her crv towed last night to have her rear diff fluid changed. Started making noises on the way home a known prob with the crv. When I called the garage this morning they said it was never dropped off. Called the tow company and they told me they don't know where it is. Got my insurance company involved and they finally found it still on the flatbed at the tow shop. still don't know what the fuck is going on. I normally change it myself but wasn't home so I said send it to the shop. Never again. Found out the owner of the tow shop is going to jail in 30 days for unpaid fines . Not sure if that has anything to do with it. Shady fucks.


How much does he charge you to put new fluid in your wife's rear?


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 16, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> How much does he charge you to put new fluid in your wife's rear?


I charge him 1.50


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 16, 2018)

Just talked to the insurance company. The car will be here in 20 mins with a refund. looks like I'm doing a change in the morning.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 16, 2018)

Got the duct work covers polyurethaned. Finally.

Garage was cramped storage area for the past year. Plus I knew it would smell like poly for 24 hrs.

I got 1/2 can of poly left. When I'm late in flower, I'm gonna do it again to mask the stink for a day. (Inline fan exhaust dumps into garage.) As a matter of fact, it might get a coat every day for a couple weeks. Lol.

 
Ceiling looks like a bowling alley. I used hardwood floor thick poly.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 16, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Got the duct work covers polyurethaned. Finally.
> 
> Garage was cramped storage area for the past year. Plus I knew it would smell like poly for 24 hrs.
> 
> ...


 Is that a Tudor Garage?


----------



## Bareback (Jul 16, 2018)

I worked another 12 hour shift today on the floor that I've was working on last week . Today I did prep on the stages and installed risers and nosing on the lower stage. The nosing is designed to be installed between stair stringers, but I don't get the easy jobs, ohh hell no, I have to put that shit on stepped stages that are on angles to the main room. So ilI' get some pics of this crap when I have more completed. 

Ohh did I mention that I have to use contact cement to install the nosing lots and lots of contact cement and pre wipe everything with denatured alcohol, the fumes in the room are very over powering. But not as bad as Saturdays enamel paint.


----------



## 420God (Jul 16, 2018)

I spent 4 hours on my knees screwing the biggest deck I've ever seen.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 16, 2018)

420God said:


> I spent 4 hours on my knees screwing the biggest deck I've ever seen.


 (obligatory question)

How many dex ...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 16, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> (obligatory question)
> 
> How many dex ...


You're a bad man.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 17, 2018)

Here's a couple of pics of the crap I was posting above.


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 17, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Here's a couple of pics of the crap I was posting above.


Nice, Bareback. That looks like a real bitch of a pattern. So viewed from above the idea is that the risers disappear and the pattern looks unbroken? I'm glad there are people like you in the world, with the patience to make art. It would be a very drab world left to people like me.

Stuff would all be battleship grey and at a slight angle from straight...


----------



## ANC (Jul 17, 2018)

Busy cleaning kitchen cupboards...
Quitting smoking is like meth apparently,I keep on being busy now.

For the record, I have never done meth


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 17, 2018)

that was close, got his shoe...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 17, 2018)

420God said:


> I spent 4 hours on my knees screwing the biggest deck I've ever seen.


That's a bitch! 
I've got a buddy with a HUGE deck and he built it using half as many screws as he should have. 
Everywhere there's 1 screw, there should be 2. 

It's been that way for at least 5 years...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 17, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that was close, got his shoe...


From the movement inside the bug on impact (plus the windscreen exploding) I would hazard a guess the driver/passengers ain't liking life atm.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 17, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> From the movement inside the bug on impact (plus the windscreen exploding) I would hazard a guess the driver/passengers ain't liking life atm.


i thought it was kind of funny that a hand rail stopped the whole vehicle dead in its tracks.....


----------



## ANC (Jul 17, 2018)

Yeah, I have a beetle like that, not the curved screen, but the old style with the windscreen 2 inches away from your face. There is not a lot of weight to an old Volkswagen Type 1 (that is the proper name).


----------



## Bareback (Jul 17, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> Nice, Bareback. That looks like a real bitch of a pattern. So viewed from above the idea is that the risers disappear /QUOTE]
> 
> Yes exactly, it's not my design I'm just installing it. I work at a major University and this is a recital hall. (Ok maybe a practice recital hall ) 4 colors 9 sizes 3 stages
> 
> It's not the biggest or the most complex but it might end up being the most time consuming psf.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> That's a bitch!
> I've got a buddy with a HUGE deck and he built it using half as many screws as he should have.
> Everywhere there's 1 screw, there should be 2.
> 
> It's been that way for at least 5 years...


I've build docks in bays right of the gulf, and we only nail down at the minimum requiremented amount, because when the hurricanes come and the waves get big it will knock the deck off and leave the frame, if we put to many nails then it will take the whole damn thing out.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2018)

ANC said:


> Yeah, I have a beetle like that, not the curved screen, but the old style with the windscreen 2 inches away from your face. There is not a lot of weight to an old Volkswagen Type 1 (that is the proper name).


what year is it?


----------



## ANC (Jul 17, 2018)

78, but in SA we had a hybrid, many parts are still pre 68 configurations.


----------



## 420God (Jul 17, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I've build docks in bays right of the gulf, and we only nail down at the minimum requiremented amount, because when the hurricanes come and the waves get big it will knock the deck off and leave the frame, if we put to many nails then it will take the whole damn thing out.


Have you worked with DiamondPiers yet? These are a first for me on this deck, they're kinda new. My sister's house is built on a hill and back filled with lots of rock so digging holes for the posts would've been almost impossible. These worked slicker than shit but they're not cheap at $120 each.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2018)

ANC said:


> 78, but in SA we had a hybrid, many parts are still pre 68 configurations.


seems like that configuration is pretty common, in mexico they are 68's as well....

i work in the biz, that's why i asked....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 17, 2018)

Years gone by I had a 73 Super beetle that I picked up for a song, after rebuilding the engine & lots of new glass, seats & stuff it was a hoot to drive . . . until I came around a sweeping right hand turn and center punched a tank of an LTD that was doing an illegal U turn.

So much for the Beetle.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Years gone by I had a 73 Super beetle that I picked up for a song, after rebuilding the engine & lots of new glass, seats & stuff it was a hoot to drive . . . until I came around a sweeping right hand turn and center punched a tank of an LTD that was doing an illegal U turn.
> 
> So much for the Beetle.


those are actually welcomed car down here now, there is a wild bettle and bus craze right now. Especially since they are getting rarer and rarer to find now. Back in my early day i used to have people tell me to just pick it up. Now they're pricing them a hell of alot higher now. Helping a guy now restore a 60 ragtop one, and i have a quote to do a earlier one than that now....so we'll see..


----------



## Dmannn (Jul 17, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> those are actually welcomed car down here now, there is a wild bettle and bus craze right now. Especially since they are getting rarer and rarer to find now. Back in my early day i used to have people tell me to just pick it up. Now they're pricing them a hell of alot higher now. Helping a guy now restore a 60 ragtop one, and i have a quote to do a earlier one than that now....so we'll see..


The great thing about those old VW's is they don't rust like american cars do. The round bodies shed water well and they started galvanizing the sheetmetal pretty early on.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 17, 2018)

420God said:


> Have you worked with DiamondPiers yet? These are a first for me on this deck, they're kinda new. My sister's house is built on a hill and back filled with lots of rock so digging holes for the posts would've been almost impossible. These worked slicker than shit but they're not cheap at $120 each.
> View attachment 4166822


Nah man, I ain't never even seen those before. Do you have to rent that tool or is it a loaner like with blown insulation.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2018)

Dmannn said:


> The great thing about those old VW's is they don't rust like american cars do. The round bodies shed water well and they started galvanizing the sheetmetal pretty early on.


yeah they did, but in this day of age, they're rusted pretty good.....

got one now, that if i look at it wrong it will prolly fall apart....

i've seen bus's with the whole floor rotten out, i mean litterally, i even asked the guy, how in the hell did you bring it home....lol


----------



## 420God (Jul 17, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Nah man, I ain't never even seen those before. Do you have to rent that tool or is it a loaner like with blown insulation.


Yeah, rental, its a regular jackhammer with a bit on the end to cup the rods.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 17, 2018)

420God said:


> Yeah, rental, its a regular jackhammer with a bit on the end to cup the rods.


Ohh ok I haven't seen video yet I'm going to watch it when I get home. We use a attachment like that for ground rods and t-post.

Here's a funny story. 
I have done a lot of work on waste treatment plants, some of the plants have Delta grounding systems for remote stations, 3-ground rods in a triangle, each rod 20' in length. Ok here's the funny part, if you hit rock the rods will turn and sometimes come back at you, I've had them come up and almost poke me in the ass.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 17, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Ohh ok I haven't seen video yet I'm going to watch it when I get home. We use a attachment like that for ground rods and t-post.
> 
> Here's a funny story.
> I have done a lot of work on waste treatment plants, some of the plants have Delta grounding systems for remote stations, 3-ground rods in a triangle, each rod 20' in length. Ok here's the funny part, if you hit rock the rods will turn and sometimes come back at you, *I've had them come up and almost poke me in the ass.*


Funny part?


----------



## Bareback (Jul 17, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Funny part?


I guess you had to be there...... ok maybe not that funny , but your not the first person I lied to today.


----------



## blake9999 (Jul 18, 2018)

Just got back from Houston to pick up those concert tickets I won. No More! Never Again. Those people driving around in Houston are just dangerous, I swear. There was construction everywhere and the traffic lights take 15 minutes to change. I think I wasted a quarter tank of gas the 20 minutes I just sat in traffic,... and all I had to do was travel three blocks off the freeway. I don't think I want to win any more tickets.


----------



## lokie (Jul 18, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Just got back from Houston to pick up those concert tickets I won. No More! Never Again. Those people driving around in Houston are just dangerous, I swear. There was construction everywhere and the traffic lights take 15 minutes to change. I think I wasted a quarter tank of gas the 20 minutes I just sat in traffic,... and all I had to do was travel three blocks off the freeway. I don't think I want to win any more tickets.


Bummer man. 

How you getting to the concert?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> Just got back from Houston to pick up those concert tickets I won. No More! Never Again. Those people driving around in Houston are just dangerous, I swear. There was construction everywhere and the traffic lights take 15 minutes to change. I think I wasted a quarter tank of gas the 20 minutes I just sat in traffic,... and all I had to do was travel three blocks off the freeway. I don't think I want to win any more tickets.


you made it out alive......

that's one of the main reasons i stay away from Houston, bout as far as i go is plantersville and i know the route right around Houston that way i don't have to go into it....same for galveston as well...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2018)

I just found out i'm a new grandpa.........10lbs 5oz baby boy......


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 18, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> I just found out i'm a new grandpa.........10lbs 5oz baby boy......


Congrats, he’s a big one!! None of my kids were over 7lbs


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2018)

say hello to Byron


----------



## Bareback (Jul 18, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> I just found out i'm a new grandpa.........10lbs 5oz baby boy......


Congrats man, we had a 10lb 2oz granddaughter in March. It's the year for big grandkids I guess.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Congrats, he’s a big one!! None of my kids were over 7lbs


thanks man, we were prepped sort of, my step daughter was big, so we knew the little one was gonna weigh in good.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Congrats man, we had a 10lb 2oz granddaughter in March. It's the year for big grandkids I guess.


thanks, appreciate that....

damn that little one was big as well.....sheesh...

year of the 10lb babys


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 18, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> I just found out i'm a new grandpa.........10lbs 5oz baby boy......


 

Our newest getting acquainted with the Big Boy.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> say hello to Byron
> View attachment 4167284


Please tell me that round head was a C Section. 


Bareback said:


> Congrats man, we had a 10lb 2oz granddaughter in March. It's the year for big grandkids I guess.


Indeed!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4167291
> 
> Our newest getting acquainted with the Big Boy.


yeah i'm gonna introduce mine to the pets of the house.....the oldest one i have, been teach him how to cast a fishing rod and reel........he's getting there....my other are girls, the oldest is a tom boy from hell...which is cool...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Please tell me that round head was a C Section.
> 
> Indeed!


yes it was.....


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> yes it was.....


You can always tell by the skull


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 18, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> say hello to Byron
> View attachment 4167284



Kudos, bro! Byron belongs in the Beautiful thread if you haven't posted him there already...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Kudos, bro! Byron belongs in the Beautiful thread if you haven't posted him there already...


honestly no i haven't, in fact....that's a heck of an idea too....thanks


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 18, 2018)

Today I spent a couple of hours in the dentist chair getting a temporary crown. (Three sets of shots.) 

Gotta wait a couple of weeks for the lab to make my new gold toof.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Today I spent a couple of hours in the dentist chair getting a temporary crown. (Three sets of shots.)
> 
> Gotta wait a couple of weeks for the lab to make my new gold toof.


Thank you, I was feeling sorry for myself about the MRI LOL


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 18, 2018)

Trained veg plants first thing this morning. I gave up on the manifolding experiment. The growth didn't fit my schedules and my regular plants I let grow out, then bend and tie down, are out pacing them with more tops. I can't see the end results being worth what looks like would be 2-3 weeks more veg to get the same vegetative mass. Went outside to move wood, i still have, well had, 4 big piles of oak that I cut up from this past winter. I started collecting worms for a worm bin I've had for like 6 months now while I moved it. I also made a worm grunting stick out of a couple branches and this shit actually worked, I drove a couple dozen worms out from under each pile after picking up the ones I could see. It's a notched stick you jamb in the ground and rub with another stick





It's dusk out so I'm going to go grunt up some worms.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 18, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Trained veg plants first thing this morning. I gave up on the manifolding experiment. The growth didn't fit my schedules and my regular plants I let grow out, then bend and tie down, are out pacing them with more tops. I can't see the end results being worth what looks like would be 2-3 weeks more veg to get the same vegetative mass. Went outside to move wood, i still have, well had, 4 big piles of oak that I cut up from this past winter. I started collecting worms for a worm bin I've had for like 6 months now while I moved it. I also made a worm grunting stick out of a couple branches and this shit actually worked, I drove a couple dozen worms out from under each pile after picking up the ones I could see. It's a notched stick you jamb in the ground and rub with another stick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I was a kid my grandpa used to do the worm thing with a 1x steak drove in the ground, he would use a old handsaw or a cinder block both worked very well. He only used this technique to get long johns or blue nose worms.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 18, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> It's dusk out so I'm going to go grunt up some worms.


That just sounds wrong imho.


----------



## 420God (Jul 18, 2018)

Almost done. Just a few more spindles to go. Brother in law even started carrying furniture up.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 18, 2018)

Bareback said:


> When I was a kid my grandpa used to do the worm thing with a 1x steak drove in the ground, he would use a old handsaw or a cinder block both worked very well. He only used this technique to get long johns or blue nose worms.


I like the saw idea and 1x idea, i have an old worn out bow saw that'd probably work well and the stick I made is kinda short and doesn't really vibrate the ground too far out. The second outing went pretty good, though. It's pretty cool, do it for 10-20 seconds and the red wigglers come out, keep going another 10-20 seconds and the earthworms start coming out. I hit one old pile of leaves and about 2 dozen wigglers came flying right out. I won't be surprised to have a couple hundred worms by the end of the week.


----------



## ANC (Jul 19, 2018)

Picked up a nice big $30 bag of Swazi. Smells like spicy licorice sativa delight. Scale says its about 42 grams.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 19, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I like the saw idea and 1x idea, i have an old worn out bow saw that'd probably work well and the stick I made is kinda short and doesn't really vibrate the ground too far out. The second outing went pretty good, though. It's pretty cool, do it for 10-20 seconds and the red wigglers come out, keep going another 10-20 seconds and the earthworms start coming out. I hit one old pile of leaves and about 2 dozen wigglers came flying right out. I won't be surprised to have a couple hundred worms by the end of the week.


I do construction, and when i remodel a bath I repurpose the tubs into compost beds, to which I add spent goat hay, leaves, grass clippings and various other stuff. The worms get in there and break it down so fast, I never have to look for worms to fish. Right now I have three regular tubs a big round garden tub and a corner garden tub, all ready to go, I loaded up in February, and I need to empty and reload.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 19, 2018)

420God said:


> Almost done. Just a few more spindles to go. Brother in law even started carrying furniture up.
> 
> View attachment 4167478 View attachment 4167479


Beautiful!


----------



## 420God (Jul 19, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you! The privacy wall was my idea. They originally want a plain flat wall but I talked them into something a little more decorative.


----------



## ANC (Jul 19, 2018)

Still haven't smoked, not even a drag, thought you guys would get bored hearing about it every day.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 19, 2018)

ANC said:


> Still haven't smoked, not even a drag, thought you guys would get bored hearing about it every day.


Congrats, hopefully you're over the hump by now.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 19, 2018)

ANC said:


> Still haven't smoked, not even a drag, thought you guys would get bored hearing about it every day.


know it might be hard to believe at the moment, but there'll be a day when you're over it. you'll have to be close to someone who smokes, and they'll stink so much you'll just want to get away from them, and you'll realize you don't have any desire anymore...just hang on


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> know it might be hard to believe at the moment, but there'll be a day when you're over it. you'll have to be close to someone who smokes, and they'll stink so much you'll just want to get away from them, and you'll realize you don't have any desire anymore...just hang on


It's the smell of the smoke & ashtray breath that repulses me.

Yech, can't imagine that I did that for so long.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 19, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It's the smell of the smoke & ashtray breath that repulses me.
> 
> Yech, can't imagine that I did that for so long.


----------



## ANC (Jul 19, 2018)

Man, there is nothing I'd like more than lighting up one.
I just don't buy any and avoid people smoking. I know that if I just have one it will lead to another and where that goes...
I've been addicted to a number of things in my life, some harder than others to quit, but it follows a pattern when you relapse.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 19, 2018)

i hate cheap people that put half a cigarette back in the pack....that stinks so bad, and they don't even smell it at all.....it seems like i remember food tasting good when i smoked, but i have no idea how i had a clue what anything smelled like at the time


----------



## ANC (Jul 19, 2018)

Well, I have nearly no sense of smell left from all the smoking I'd wager.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 19, 2018)

A good deal of it will come back over time.
And as a plus, food will taste/smell much better.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 19, 2018)

it comes back, wait till you haven't smoked for at least a month, then braii (?) your favorite dinner ....


----------



## ANC (Jul 19, 2018)

I still smoke weed though, but I never mix it with tobacco.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 19, 2018)

ANC said:


> I still smoke weed though, but I never mix it with tobacco.


Many Jamaicans like to mix the two & Kools seemd to be the preferred poison.

I remember being told it suppressed the cough reflex from smoking questionable weed in a gigantic popcorn bag wrapped spliff.


----------



## ANC (Jul 19, 2018)

You smoke neat weed long enough then try to mix some tobacco in then tell me it makes it smoother.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 19, 2018)

ANC said:


> You smoke neat weed long enough then try to mix some tobacco in then tell me it makes it smoother.


Well, the problem is the "neat" part.
Jamaica has some killer weed & then some that resembles Mexican brick weed replete with an ass load of stems, seeds & fan leaves.


----------



## ANC (Jul 19, 2018)

Sounds crappy.
The Swazi I smoke has lots of seeds.... smokes real smooth though, and doesn't hit too hard unless your tolerance is low..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 19, 2018)

ANC said:


> Sounds crappy.
> The Swazi I smoke has lots of seeds.... smokes real smooth though, and doesn't hit too hard unless your tolerance is low..


The trick is to actually look at it before you buy.
Most of the guys selling the nasty stuff want your cash & to get the heck away from you as fast as they can before you realize what you just bought.


----------



## ANC (Jul 19, 2018)

All my hookups are pretty long-term by now.
They know I don't check or count shit during the small deals, but I can be a mofo if you sell me shit weed.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 19, 2018)

ANC said:


> All my hookups are pretty long-term by now.
> They know I don't check or count shit during the small deals, but I can be a mofo if you sell me shit weed.


A buddy and I bought around 20 lbs of Lambsbread in Kingstown many years ago that was the real deal but we smoked some nasty shit with our connect on the way to get it.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 20, 2018)

Up at 7, watered my girls and did some more training. Went out and watered the veggies, town put a ban on sprinkler watering so now I gotta do it by hand, takes me almost 2 hours now.  I gotta dig out my soaker hoses and lay them in my 'maters and melons for discrete watering. I can't even reach into the middle of my tomato row anymore, they've dropped branches on the ground wich have rooted, so its like one big 20 ft long x 5f wide bush with tomatoes everywhere. My spaghetti squash are going crazy, I'm drowning them every morning and their just asking for more come the afternoon and growing feet per day. If I've learned anything from gardening over the last few years is cucurbits need a shit ton of water to produce well. I also found a big patch of ripe blackberries growing in the backyard which I thought died out a few years ago, so I had fresh berries first thing this morning. Then went for a ride and dropped a care package. When they found out I grow an overabundance of organic veggies, they offered to buy anything I wanted to sell. Made me wonder how much income I could generate on 3/4-1 acre of land. I'm only using maybe 1/4 acre right now. 

I hadn't eaten, smoked or had coffee since I got up and I'm really fucking irritable right now. The Blue Dream is helping but I need the coffee to kick in and to go make some bacon and eggs. After that, finish the brake lines in my yard truck, put the fuel pump and tank back in my mother's truck, then brake lines on the Chevelle. I'm also waiting to hear from a guy to go buy a parts motor.. so that's probably going to happen once I'm elbow deep in one of those projects...plus it's Friday so I'm sure I'll have friends dropping by once works out to smoke. Should be a full day


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 20, 2018)

@Aeroknow ran out of beer???


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> @Aeroknow ran out of beer???


I love speed, but every time I see, or have been on a fast boat, this plays on repeat in my head. 





Funny thing is I've never actually seen the front of a boat lift other than videos, but i had the front end of my camaro start lifting at around 140mph and the steering got almost non-existent and that didn't bother me.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> @Aeroknow ran out of beer???


Lmao!

Man I wish my pontoon boat went that fast for when i run out of supercolds! My pontoon only goes like 20mph . Thats why i’ve been fishing in my customweld lately. At least it goes 40 just in case.


----------



## ANC (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 20, 2018)

I buy weird shit on ebay. 

I found my old phone book from 1979 and had to buy it, the shipping cost more than the phone book.

 
And I immediately got saddened looking up all my late aunts and uncles and a couple cousins who are no longer around, not to mention all the businesses that closed.


----------



## Darkice91 (Jul 20, 2018)

Patched 2 houses that the jointer fucked up and rubbed them back down


----------



## Bareback (Jul 20, 2018)

Darkice91 said:


> Patched 2 houses that the jointer fucked up and rubbed them back down


???


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 20, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> I just found out i'm a new grandpa.........10lbs 5oz baby boy......


Congratulations.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 20, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It's the smell of the smoke & ashtray breath that repulses me.
> 
> Yech, can't imagine that I did that for so long.


Same here. I can't stand the smell of it anymore. Makes me sick at my stomach.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 20, 2018)

ANC said:


> Man, there is nothing I'd like more than lighting up one.
> I just don't buy any and avoid people smoking. I know that if I just have one it will lead to another and where that goes...
> I've been addicted to a number of things in my life, some harder than others to quit, but it follows a pattern when you relapse.


Nicotine is supposedly the hardest substance to quit. I've heard it said that nicotine is harder to quit than drugs and alcohol combined.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Congratulations.


thanks man, appreciate that...


----------



## blake9999 (Jul 20, 2018)

Just went and watered my outdoor grow for the second time today. It's 108 today with the heat index. At least the plants are getting extra Iron from all that African dust in the air. Visibility on the highway is about one mile before the haze from the dust kicks in.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 20, 2018)

Bareback said:


> ???


Fucking jointers!!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 20, 2018)

Darkice91 said:


> Patched 2 houses that the jointer fucked up and rubbed them back down


WTF does that that even mean?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 20, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> WTF does that that even mean?


i dunno, just sounded good, like when i look at an engine and just make shit up


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 20, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> WTF does that that even mean?


Pulling the pud, stroking the salami, milking the lizard I'd guess


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 20, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> thanks man, appreciate that...


Belated congrats


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Fucking jointers!!!





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> WTF does that that even mean?


Aeroknow knows


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 20, 2018)

your pud said it was running away, it couldn't get any sleep

this guy stole the salami

and i couldn't find anything about lizard milking, but this guy said he would be happy to let you try for a while


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 20, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Aeroknow knows


Yes he does.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 20, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yes he does.


real talk


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> real talk


agreed


----------



## 420God (Jul 20, 2018)

Picked up our cow from the butcher. Completely filled the freezer. 512lbs of hamburger and steaks.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 20, 2018)

420God said:


> Picked up our cow from the butcher. Completely filled the freezer. 512lbs of hamburger and steaks.
> 
> View attachment 4168367


That was fast, a week or so ago you tokk him in. I always thought they were cold hung for 12-14 days


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 20, 2018)

420God said:


> Picked up our cow from the butcher. Completely filled the freezer. 512lbs of hamburger and steaks.
> 
> View attachment 4168367


dude....i think your butcher is fucking with you....none of those packages are anywhere close to big enough to have a cow in them


----------



## 420God (Jul 20, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> That was fast, a week or so ago you tokk him in. I always thought they were cold hung for 12-14 days


I thought so too but all the butchers around here have them back in a week and a half.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 20, 2018)

420God said:


> I thought so too but all the butchers around here have them back in a week and a half.


Notice any diff. in taste?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 20, 2018)

420God said:


> Picked up our cow from the butcher. Completely filled the freezer. 512lbs of hamburger and steaks.
> 
> View attachment 4168367


Ever try dry aging any of that?


----------



## 420God (Jul 20, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Notice any diff. in taste?


Nope. Better than store bought.


----------



## 420God (Jul 20, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Ever try dry aging any of that?


I do when I butcher but the other places don't have the space in their freezers to age so many customer's so they push them through pretty quick.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 20, 2018)

420God said:


> I do when I butcher but the other places don't have the space in their freezers to age so many customer's so they push them through pretty quick.


Hey I'm curious how much does a cow cost to process, I pay 35$ for a 100# deer . Extra for sausage.


----------



## 420God (Jul 20, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Hey I'm curious how much does a cow cost to process, I pay 35$ for a 100# deer . Extra for sausage.


About $275


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 20, 2018)

that's 1.86 a lb, not bad for hamburger, let alone steak


----------



## 420God (Jul 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's 1.86 a lb, not bad for hamburger, let alone steak


I also have the ribs and brisket. Saved the heart and tongue for the wife's family.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 20, 2018)

420God said:


> I also have the ribs and brisket. Saved the heart and tongue for the wife's family.


did they ask you to? or is it a social comment?


----------



## 420God (Jul 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> did they ask you to? or is it a social comment?


They usually ask. Cow tongue tacos are the shit.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 20, 2018)

is it in slices or ground up?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 20, 2018)

420God said:


> They usually ask. Cow tongue tacos are the shit.


Tacos de lengua.......MMMmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 20, 2018)

@dangledo my homies daughter is having a graduation party tomorrow. He asked if I’d smoke some briskets and of course I said yes.
 
 
 
5 briskets, I told him we should’ve gone with 6 or more. But we also have a shit ton of sausage I’m gonna smoke tomorrow. Plus all the sides they’re making. So we should be good to go.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 20, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> @dangledo my homies daughter is having a graduation party tomorrow. He asked if I’d smoke some briskets and of course I said yes.
> View attachment 4168436
> View attachment 4168437
> View attachment 4168438
> 5 briskets, I told him we should’ve gone with 6 or more. But we also have a shit ton of sausage I’m gonna smoke tomorrow. Plus all the sides they’re making. So we should be good to go.


Brisket blunts sound good.


----------



## 420God (Jul 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is it in slices or ground up?


Idk. I think it's in one piece from the looks of the package.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 20, 2018)

420God said:


> I also have the ribs and brisket. Saved the heart and tongue for the wife's family.


I’ll take lengua any time you’re willing to send me some. I love that shit.

And @Singlemalt you’re right tacos de lengua are off the chain. With salsa verde, onions, cilantro, and lime.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 20, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> I’ll take lengua any time you’re willing to send me some. I love that shit.
> 
> And @Singlemalt you’re right tacos de lengua are off the chain. With salsa verde, onions, cilantro, and lime.


Oh yeah . I've had them with chopped, thin sliced but best is shredded. Damn they are good


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 20, 2018)

420God said:


> Picked up our cow from the butcher. Completely filled the freezer. 512lbs of hamburger and steaks.
> 
> View attachment 4168367


Let me know if you need my address.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 20, 2018)

I never hit post when i wrote this three and a half hours ago.

I spent almost 4 hours on the road, to go somewhere that's usually 50 minutes away, to buy an engine I don't really need. Now I need to go unload my buddies truck and go clean it. . because the engine was full of oil, which the guy said he drained.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 20, 2018)

What's up @420God it's been a while bro. I hope all is well with you your farm,fam, and pebbles? I think pebbles..... you know your birds. I was helping the nephew load his pig up for fair and it made me think about you when I was walking through all the calves at the dairy.

Hope all is well buddy.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 20, 2018)

Mmmmmm beef heart stew.


----------



## dangledo (Jul 20, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> @dangledo my homies daughter is having a graduation party tomorrow. He asked if I’d smoke some briskets and of course I said yes.
> View attachment 4168436
> View attachment 4168437
> View attachment 4168438
> 5 briskets, I told him we should’ve gone with 6 or more. But we also have a shit ton of sausage I’m gonna smoke tomorrow. Plus all the sides they’re making. So we should be good to go.



Damn that's what's up. Those look perfectly trimmed. Bark looks amazing. Bet that was a happy bunch. . Clearly I've got a lot to learn. trimming, bark, the wrap...

Think prime might've been too much fat for a rook, here

. Seems like I could've trimmed twice as much in some spots and less in other.


Been meaning to post my results. First couple inches of the flat was a bit dry, which freaked me out. Think I trimmed too much fat for that thin area. The rest was damn good. Took lots of restrain to not pop the lid and take a gander. 7 hours Gary, I made it 7 hours without fucking with it, not even a gander. You should be proud lol. Tossed in a probe and a quick mist.

I didn't end up wraping cause it was in stall when I read what you all recommended and had a little time crunch. Fucker went 13 hours and I just made it work with a one hour rest before dinner time .

What was left after I sent some home to fam. The next day I sliced some up really thin while cold then simmered in a thinned out bbq. Holy shit, amazing sammies. Ate 4 of em.


Got some good butcher paper so I'm really looking forward to another round with a brisket. 

Thinking smoked pork loin for tomorrow.

As always, keep up the good work.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 20, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Damn that's what's up. Those look perfectly trimmed. Bark looks amazing. Bet that was a happy bunch. . Clearly I've got a lot to learn. trimming, bark, the wrap...
> 
> Think prime might've been too much fat for a rook, here
> 
> ...


Bro that looks legit! Hey, its a learning process. I'm sure you'll get it down in no time. you're already off to a great start. I wait till after the stall to wrap, so at like 170. then at 200 I take them off and let them hang out for a minimum of an hour, but 2 is even better imho. I also like to put them in a cooler.


but right now im doing 5, I dont have a cooler big enough. Soooooooo..... wtf, im gonna make it work somehow,


----------



## 420God (Jul 20, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> What's up @420God it's been a while bro. I hope all is well with you your farm,fam, and pebbles? I think pebbles..... you know your birds. I was helping the nephew load his pig up for fair and it made me think about you when I was walking through all the calves at the dairy.
> 
> Hope all is well buddy.


Going good. Pebbles was a victim to the barn cats a couple months ago, it's nature and she was getting kinda cocky. We actually just told the farmer we get the calves from we won't be taking anymore. Our meds are running out and you can't buy more, you have to have a vet come out and we just can't afford that for calves we get for free. It's different for the big farms that have vets on hand that work for them. We're not worried about it though, we have a couple beef calves so we can still raise our own. Allows us to be away from the farm without having to worry about all the animals.


----------



## SageFromZen (Jul 20, 2018)

What did I accomplish? I started 8 late season Super Silver Haze to do a little last minute refresh of my seed stock.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 20, 2018)

I worked 15 hours with no lunch, I get home and eat a fucking whopper, and you fuckers are posting pics of brisket


Ok I'm still a little hungover from last night, sorry for being all red faced on you folks. Time for a shower and bed


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 20, 2018)

420God said:


> Going good. Pebbles was a victim to the barn cats a couple months ago, it's nature and she was getting kinda cocky. We actually just told the farmer we get the calves from we won't be taking anymore. Our meds are running out and you can't buy more, you have to have a vet come out and we just can't afford that for calves we get for free. It's different for the big farms that have vets on hand that work for them. We're not worried about it though, we have a couple beef calves so we can still raise our own. Allows us to be away from the farm without having to worry about all the animals.


Well that's good your able to get away bro. Sorry to hear about your bird that sucks. I use to keep doves like that. I've only got one left and he's outside in a big cage by the porch. A virus came through and wiped out my whole Avery. Pheasant,quail, and all my dove except one. I'm actually starting my apprenticeship at my brothers tattoo shop soon. Ive been enjoying being around the shop more while remodeling. If it works out good I'm going to be down scaling a lot myself. My pops isn't well at all and due for his second heart surgery in august. The meds have him very chill. So having more time to be with the boys and him would be nice. It's about the only switch I could make this late in life and make decent money. I'll always have the land with my other house but I'm Guna sell all the other plots and houses next year if it all works out. Glad to hear you and your family are good brother.


RIP Pebbles


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 20, 2018)

SageFromZen said:


> What did I accomplish? I started 8 late season Super Silver Haze to do a little last minute refresh of my seed stock.


SSH...... my sweet SSH


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2018)

420God said:


> I do when I butcher but the other places don't have the space in their freezers to age so many customer's so they push them through pretty quick.


OMG that meat you sent me! I have not tasted anything even close to that good. Whatever you guys are doing is awesome!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2018)

420God said:


> Going good. Pebbles was a victim to the barn cats a couple months ago, it's nature and she was getting kinda cocky. We actually just told the farmer we get the calves from we won't be taking anymore. Our meds are running out and you can't buy more, you have to have a vet come out and we just can't afford that for calves we get for free. It's different for the big farms that have vets on hand that work for them. We're not worried about it though, we have a couple beef calves so we can still raise our own. Allows us to be away from the farm without having to worry about all the animals.


 Aww man Pebbles


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2018)

420God said:


> Going good. Pebbles was a victim to the barn cats a couple months ago, it's nature and she was getting kinda cocky. We actually just told the farmer we get the calves from we won't be taking anymore. Our meds are running out and you can't buy more, you have to have a vet come out and we just can't afford that for calves we get for free. It's different for the big farms that have vets on hand that work for them. We're not worried about it though, we have a couple beef calves so we can still raise our own. Allows us to be away from the farm without having to worry about all the animals.


Sorry hun, I lost Stinky Girl, (rescue raven), the wheel of life sucks. I'm struggling to keep her fledgling alive. He's a real pip.


----------



## Darkice91 (Jul 21, 2018)

Bareback said:


> ???


The tape and jointers made quite a mess and missed a lot tapering the drywall so i has to go in and make it good and sand it back down


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 21, 2018)

Darkice91 said:


> The tape and jointers made quite a mess and missed a lot tapering the drywall so i has to go in and make it good and sand it back down


i had a feeling you were talking about Tapers.

Fucking Tapers!!!!


----------



## dangledo (Jul 21, 2018)

Gonna decarb some trim first @ 240 then throw on a loin for a few hours

Maybe candy some bacon before the loin. Still not quite sure.

I'll decide over some coffee. High of 79 today so I'm gonna enjoy hanging outside with little man while wifey gets some pool time.


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 21, 2018)

Spent the better part of the week excavating for a neighbor and got paid in cow. He gave me an entire cow. I got to pick it and send it to its doom. My son didn't immediately get that the cow was coming home with us in freezer wrap, not a halter. He wanted to name the cow.

I suggested we go with "Chuck".... 

I told the packers to cut me a couple of nice 7-bone roasts out of the chuck before they ground it all. I've never had one but apparently it's a cut that used to be more common but takes so long to cook, people have lost interest. The flat iron steak is cut from one of the muscles in the 7-bone roast and now that butchers strip that muscle for sale as steak, it's become the most valuable piece of the entire chuck... so you won't likely find a 7-bone roast in the store ever again. Goofy as all this sounds, I'm looking forward to cooking one of those roasts. I thought I'd had cow every way cow could be had.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 21, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> Spent the better part of the week excavating for a neighbor and got paid in cow. He gave me an entire cow. I got to pick it and send it to its doom. My son didn't immediately get that the cow was coming home with us in freezer wrap, not a halter. He wanted to name the cow.
> 
> I suggested we go with "Chuck"....
> 
> I told the packers to cut me a couple of nice 7-bone roasts out of the chuck before they ground it all. I've never had one but apparently it's a cut that used to be more common but takes so long to cook, people have lost interest. The flat iron steak is cut from one of the muscles in the 7-bone roast and now that butchers strip that muscle for sale as steak, it's become the most valuable piece of the entire chuck... so you won't likely find a 7-bone roast in the store ever again. Goofy as all this sounds, I'm looking forward to cooking one of those roasts. I thought I'd had cow every way cow could be had.


The different cuts we never see in the store surprised me. I just recently found out about hanger steak, a.k.a butcher's steak, called that because usually the butcher takes it because its so tender.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 21, 2018)

Darkice91 said:


> The tape and jointers made quite a mess and missed a lot tapering the drywall so i has to go in and make it good and sand it back down


Ohh ok , here where I live we call those mudder fuckers. 


I do my own finishing so I'm not dealing with that stuff . Do you have the porter cable power vac rotary sander , it sure cuts down on the dust when remolding or working in occupied offices


----------



## Bareback (Jul 21, 2018)

On a " side job " right now in the pouring rain with lighting everywhere, check out my little set up. I'm getting ready to build a custom door, or take a nap it really depends on mother f'ing nature.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 21, 2018)

I forgot to include the pic of the floor fan mounted to the wall.


----------



## ANC (Jul 21, 2018)

That looks loud.


----------



## Darkice91 (Jul 21, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Ohh ok , here where I live we call those mudder fuckers.
> 
> 
> I do my own finishing so I'm not dealing with that stuff . Do you have the porter cable power vac rotary sander , it sure cuts down on the dust when remolding or working in occupied offices


By trade I’m a traditional plasterer and have a machine for external rendering, just helping a mate out as just got a few plots that need patching, I’m over in the uk so trying to word it for an American audience is quite hard haha


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 21, 2018)

Son of a bitch, wind blew over one of my top heavy tom plants.

Had to string them up, lost mobility now.

 
On the bright side, I have 6 green tomatoes that fell off. Never had fried green toms but we're about to later this evening.

I have to get bigger container pots for next year. Not the first time one flipped.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 21, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Son of a bitch, wind blew over one of my top heavy tom plants.
> 
> Had to string them up, lost mobility now.
> 
> ...


slice em, dip em in buttermilk, then cornmeal. they're good, but not everyone likes them.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 21, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> slice em, dip em in buttermilk, then cornmeal. they're good, but not everyone likes them.


I'm suddenly thirsty for buttermilk. Kinda tastes like liquid cottage cheese I always thought.


----------



## ANC (Jul 21, 2018)

Hmm, I have some buttermilk rusks for my coffee.
Hard rusks for dipping is a big SA thing.

http://tastyrecipes.sapeople.com/buttermilk-rusks-3/


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 21, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'm suddenly thirsty for buttermilk. Kinda tastes like liquid cottage cheese I always thought.


My doctor told me to quit drinking buttermilk. I fired his sorry ass


----------



## ANC (Jul 21, 2018)

Oooh and I have a thing for buttermilk hard candy. Yummee

Still no smoking, Its been like a week and a half now, saving lots of dough.
Just ordered a proper cycle timer for my hydro table.


----------



## dangledo (Jul 21, 2018)

Holy shit ANC likes something


----------



## SageFromZen (Jul 21, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> SSH...... my sweet SSH


I've been sitting on this pack of Shantibaba's Mr Nice SSH 5 years now and just decided that it's time to take em' to F2 before I lose them to age.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 21, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Son of a bitch, wind blew over one of my top heavy tom plants.
> 
> Had to string them up, lost mobility now.
> 
> ...


I have a couple beefsteak varieties that popped up in random spots around the yard that I'm not tying up, just letting them run on the ground. I knocked off a couple green ones yesterday and made relish with them, which I've never done before. Minced them with onion, then salt, pepper, dill, red pepper flakes , vinegar. I didn't have any bell pepper or I woulda minced that in too. Let it sit a few hours. It's pretty good, and something different.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> Spent the better part of the week excavating for a neighbor and got paid in cow. He gave me an entire cow. I got to pick it and send it to its doom. My son didn't immediately get that the cow was coming home with us in freezer wrap, not a halter. He wanted to name the cow.
> 
> I suggested we go with "Chuck"....
> 
> I told the packers to cut me a couple of nice 7-bone roasts out of the chuck before they ground it all. I've never had one but apparently it's a cut that used to be more common but takes so long to cook, people have lost interest. The flat iron steak is cut from one of the muscles in the 7-bone roast and now that butchers strip that muscle for sale as steak, it's become the most valuable piece of the entire chuck... so you won't likely find a 7-bone roast in the store ever again. Goofy as all this sounds, I'm looking forward to cooking one of those roasts. I thought I'd had cow every way cow could be had.


We have an actual butcher close by and when I want something I can call him and within a day or so he will have it. He actually knew what cut Picanha was (culotte steak). 



dangledo said:


> View attachment 4168620
> Gonna decarb some trim first @ 240 then throw on a loin for a few hours
> 
> Maybe candy some bacon before the loin. Still not quite sure.
> ...


I'm considering heading to the commissary and picking up a brisket LOL I love watching what comes off your egg.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'm suddenly thirsty for buttermilk. Kinda tastes like liquid cottage cheese I always thought.


I have a half gallon in my fridge at all times 



dangledo said:


> Holy shit ANC likes something


Shhh, you might spook him


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 21, 2018)

Spent the most of the morning cleaning up oil from my driveway. Then I got the brakes bled on my yard truck. Had to go buy some fuel line and an air filter and they don't have the books out anymore by the filters, so I had to stand in line for 15 fucking minutes waiting for someone to help me. I ask the guy to look up a cross reference part # and he just stares at me. Then the guy wants to know what vehicle. I tell him it's custom and just look up Motorcraft FA-50 and get me whatever, cheap, corresponding one they have in stock. He figures out how to look it up and they don't have it, but their other store down the street does. So now I'm pissed i had to wait so long for something i should've been able to figure out in under a minute. Then he tries getting me to pay for it there, then go pick it up. Why the fuck would I do that? Shit shouldn't be this fucking difficult. I'm gonna go huff some gas..i mean plumb a fuel system.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 21, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Holy shit ANC likes something


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 21, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Spent the most of the morning cleaning up oil from my driveway. Then I got the brakes bled on my yard truck. Had to go buy some fuel line and an air filter and they don't have the books out anymore by the filters, so I had to stand in line for 15 fucking minutes waiting for someone to help me. I ask the guy to look up a cross reference part # and he just stares at me. Then the guy wants to know what vehicle. I tell him it's custom and just look up Motorcraft FA-50 and get me whatever, cheap, corresponding one they have in stock. He figures out how to look it up and they don't have it, but their other store down the street does. So now I'm pissed i had to wait so long for something i should've been able to figure out in under a minute. Then he tries getting me to pay for it there, then go pick it up. Why the fuck would I do that? Shit shouldn't be this fucking difficult. I'm gonna go huff some gas..i mean plumb a fuel system.


dumb ass parts guys


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 21, 2018)

Lost an 8+ lber right at the boat. I fucked up. Usually when we’re battling a big one like that i order the other rods up and downriggers up. Fucking beast broke off on the DR line. Sucks


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 21, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Lost an 8+ lber right at the boat. I fucked up. Usually when we’re battling a big one like that i order the other rods up and downriggers up. Fucking beast broke off on the DR line. Sucks


I just released an 8lber ..... didn't have to long to look at it though.... It's my kids B-Day and I can only stay in the bathroom so long when the in laws are here. Back out I go.......


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 21, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I just released an 8lber ..... didn't have to long to look at it though.... It's my kids B-Day and I can only stay in the bathroom so long when the in laws are here. Back out I go.......


You should have taken a pic bro!


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 21, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I just released an 8lber ..... didn't have to long to look at it though.... It's my kids B-Day and I can only stay in the bathroom so long when the in laws are here. Back out I go.......


Sounds like a keeper. You fucked up. Could have fed the family for a week.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 21, 2018)

Not a damn thing, I'm retired


----------



## dangledo (Jul 21, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> We have an actual butcher close by and when I want something I can call him and within a day or so he will have it. He actually knew what cut Picanha was (culotte steak).
> 
> 
> I'm considering heading to the commissary and picking up a brisket LOL I love watching what comes off your egg.





curious2garden said:


> We have an actual butcher close by and when I want something I can call him and within a day or so he will have it. He actually knew what cut Picanha was (culotte steak).
> 
> 
> I'm considering heading to the commissary and picking up a brisket LOL I love watching what comes off your egg.



I'm trying. Few things in life have caught my attention to learn to perfection like grilling/smoking some nice food. Hard work, good weed, fishing and perfect miniature figure 8's with my tongue. Lol I've been drinking. What you been on lately?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 21, 2018)

dangledo said:


> I'm trying. Few things in life have caught my attention to learn to perfection like grilling/smoking some nice food. Hard work, good weed, fishing and *perfect miniature figure 8's with my tongue. *Lol I've been drinking. What you been on lately?


You don't spell out her name anymore?

Things sure have changed a lot since the '70's.


----------



## dangledo (Jul 21, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You don't spell out her name anymore?
> 
> Things sure have changed a lot since the '70's.


I save that for her butthole. 

Like a gentleman


----------



## dangledo (Jul 21, 2018)

Smoked loin to 130, sliced and grilled to cook the bacon. Youkon gold mashed. Cream cheese and Italian-sausage-stuffed-mushrooms. Two hearted ale.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 21, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Smoked loin to 130, sliced and grilled to cook the bacon. Youkon gold mashed. Cream cheese and Italian-sausage-stuffed-mushrooms. Two hearted ale.
> 
> View attachment 4169004


That looks delicious.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 21, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Smoked loin to 130, sliced and grilled to cook the bacon. Youkon gold mashed. Cream cheese and Italian-sausage-stuffed-mushrooms. Two hearted ale.
> 
> View attachment 4169004


Looks dry hope you have water. Mushrooms are OK by me tho.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 21, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> My doctor told me to quit drinking buttermilk. I fired his sorry ass


When I worked at my last restaurant job I kept drinking the heavy whipping cream. I drank a lot of that stuff... no regrets


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 21, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Looks dry hope you have water.


Those figure 8's would fix that.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 21, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Those figure 8's would fix that.


Lol


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 21, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Those figure 8's would fix that.


 Moist


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 21, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> When I worked at my last restaurant job I kept drinking the heavy whipping cream. I drank a lot of that stuff... no regrets


That's my boy!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 21, 2018)

Ran fuel line in one vehicle, then finished swaping a fuel pump in another and it still won't run.  I think it's a just a combo of old fuel and sitting too long, well I'm hoping. Batteries were dead in my diagnostic computer so I ran out and bought some and grabbed a Blizzard. Smoking some Chemdawg then back to work.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 21, 2018)

I seriously needed @curious2garden input earlier.

NTS, don't accomplish this again - one and done.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 21, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I seriously needed @curious2garden input earlier.
> 
> NTS, don't accomplish this again - one and done.
> 
> View attachment 4169054View attachment 4169055


Yeah had that happen more than once usually by someone else's hand . snip and slide , hope the pain eases in a few days


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 21, 2018)

Nothing to snip - point & barb was completely buried deep - Dr was jerking my arm all over the place trying to get it to go through.
Finally had to put me out & he bent the hell outta the thing backing it out.
Typing like a blind drunk chicken Lol.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 21, 2018)

That's one of those injuries you need to deal with immediately while your in shock and not feeling the pain. Just push it through and cut the barb. I went to the ER once to get a hook removed, never again.

Nevermind.. lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 21, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> That's one of those injuries you need to deal with immediately while your in shock and not feeling the pain. Just push it through and cut the barb. I went to the ER once to get a hook removed, never again.
> 
> Nevermind.. lol


Did try that as well as trying to jerk it out with a loop of line while pressing down on the shank a half dozen times.
It was a solid hook-up.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2018)

dangledo said:


> I'm trying. Few things in life have caught my attention to learn to perfection like grilling/smoking some nice food. Hard work, good weed, fishing and perfect miniature figure 8's with my tongue. Lol I've been drinking. What you been on lately?


Growth hormone,  and pot a lot of pot and let's not forget last night's drinking binge ha ha!! Gary did like 6 briskets on camera EPIC!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I seriously needed @curious2garden input earlier.
> 
> NTS, don't accomplish this again - one and done.
> 
> View attachment 4169054View attachment 4169055


If you want my help the next one needs to be in your head. Trust me you never want my help. BTW I'm shocked they had to put you out. Haul out the flouroscopy unit and you're done. LOL I'd have just sent you for an MRI he he he, never even had to come in.

How you feeling now? Because that looks seriously painful


----------



## Bareback (Jul 21, 2018)

Darkice91 said:


> By trade I’m a traditional plasterer and have a machine for external rendering, just helping a mate out as just got a few plots that need patching, I’m over in the uk so trying to word it for an American audience is quite hard haha


Yeah I totally missed the accent sorry , what is that congnees. 
Do y'all use a hawk ?


----------



## Bareback (Jul 21, 2018)

I just missed a tornado by seconds this evening. I was on the interstate in a bad thounder storm , when I thought I heard someone blowing their horn at me but it was the sirens , f'ing trees on the interstate ain't good. 
But I'm home safe now so y'all can breathe easy..... 
Second set of stroms that rolled through today, and the temp dropped by a bit so I knew to get the hell out of dodge .


----------



## Bareback (Jul 21, 2018)

Ouch.....



This meant for GWN and the hook in his hand.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Ouch.....
> 
> 
> 
> This meant for GWN and the hook in his hand.


Yup that was my professional opinion, poor guy.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 21, 2018)

I moved my mom from the acute care facility back to the assisted-living facilty

she's actually doing pretty well right now


----------



## Darkice91 (Jul 22, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Yeah I totally missed the accent sorry , what is that congnees.
> Do y'all use a hawk ?


Yeah mate hawk and trowel, we always call what wee doing a ‘set’ or just about to ‘lay on’. When mixing up we also call it ‘knock up’ or ‘put a gauge it’ I’m down in the southwest of England and up north they call it all something totally different again haha, bloody northerners haha


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> How you feeling now? Because that looks seriously painful


Hopefully in a Vicodin haze today


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jul 22, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I seriously needed @curious2garden input earlier.
> 
> NTS, don't accomplish this again - one and done.
> 
> View attachment 4169054View attachment 4169055


Nice work! Let us know if you get any better yield or potency from this.

A buddy put a rebar sliver through his finger, this week.  He initially asked for help pulling it out, then had second thoughts. Even after being numbed, he still felt pain when they pulled it out. Said no way he could have done it himself.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 22, 2018)

so how were the fried green tomatoes? 
i like em, but once or twice a year is usually enough for me


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jul 22, 2018)

I sprayed for thrips this morning . . . Can't emphasis enough to keep your clothes and tools clean, am guessing I drug them in from my outside garden!


----------



## ANC (Jul 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I'd have just sent you for an MRI


He could just have put the hand through the door of the MRI room while they were doing someone else... that hook would have taken itself out.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2018)

ANC said:


> He could just have put the hand through the door of the MRI room while they were doing someone else... that hook would have taken itself out.


It would depend on what the other person getting the MRI looked like I'm sure. One would hope they look like this:






Unfortunately it's mostly this:


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 22, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> I sprayed for thrips this morning . . . Can't emphasis enough to keep your clothes and tools clean, am guessing I drug them in from my outside garden!


I keep a spray bottle of 90% alcohol by the entrance to my grow area to decontaminate before going in. 
There's also lawn equipment stored nearby and I fog them with a little pyrethrin after each use. 
So far so good. 

TIP: If you use spinosad for thrips, mix it fresh each time because it loses effectiveness after 24 hrs.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Nice work! Let us know if you get any better yield or potency from this.
> 
> A buddy put a rebar sliver through his finger, this week.View attachment 4169181 View attachment 4169180 He initially asked for help pulling it out, then had second thoughts. Even after being numbed, he still felt pain when they pulled it out. Said no way he could have done it himself.


Hopefully he has had a tetanus vaccine within the last 10 years.


----------



## ANC (Jul 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> It would depend on what the other person getting the MRI looked like I'm sure. One would hope they look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly, she probably wouldn't even notice the new piercing


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Hopefully he has had a tetanus vaccine within the last 10 years.


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## ANC (Jul 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Hopefully he has had an anus vaccine within the last 10 years.


There, I fixed it for you.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 22, 2018)

I’m hungover as fuck. But the graduation party went hard. Saw a lot of old friends. 

5 briskets was just enough. Everyone ate and gave me tons of compliments. My friends daughter( the one the party was for) even asked for seconds and then thirds. And I was told she doesn’t like brisket. But she said she loved it. 

Overall I had a great time, but I’m paying for it today. Well, I guess it’s time for another beer. Just to kill the hangover. 

I hope y’all are feeling better than me.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 22, 2018)

Well shit. 
Mrs. Stools Volvo died this morning. 
It backfired once and the electronics went all wonky -- but now it's totally dead. 
I'm hoping it's the battery -- even though it doesn't look like a normal off-the-shelf model. 
If' I've gotta get one from the dealer, it'll cost $300.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> If you want my help the next one needs to be in your head. Trust me you never want my help. BTW I'm shocked they had to put you out. Haul out the flouroscopy unit and you're done. LOL I'd have just sent you for an MRI he he he, never even had to come in.
> 
> How you feeling now? Because that looks seriously painful


Feeling pretty good this AM - a bit of swelling & stiffness, no pain meds sent home. : (
Honestly don't need them though.

I tried the field removal with a piece of line & the biggest guy on the boat like 6 times to no avail.

 

Compare this pic to the originals & you can see how much steel was in there.


----------



## dangledo (Jul 22, 2018)

Only 40 min in and I'm already feeling it pretty strong. Think it might've been too much. So damn good though, and I rarely eat sweet shit.

@Gary Goodson edibles have always been my go to hangover cure as I cannot sleep when hungover.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Feeling pretty good this AM - a bit of swelling & stiffness, no pain meds sent home. : (
> Honestly don't need them though.
> 
> I tried the field removal with a piece of line & the biggest guy on the boat like 6 times to no avail.
> ...


Yes it was in an inconvenient position as well. Honestly we'd have done it similarly. I'm glad you are ok today. General anesthesia with a relaxant can do wonders for retained foreign bodies.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jul 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Hopefully he has had a tetanus vaccine within the last 10 years.


Bring on the lockjaw! 
He probably hasn't had a tetanus shot in the last 20 years. He got one that day, though.


----------



## ANC (Jul 22, 2018)

The Afrikaans version of lockjaw is one a away from sounding like climb in the shit with an African accent.
klem in die kaak.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 22, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Feeling pretty good this AM - a bit of swelling & stiffness, no pain meds sent home. : (
> Honestly don't need them though.
> 
> I tried the field removal with a piece of line & the biggest guy on the boat like 6 times to no avail.
> ...


Nasty ass hooker!

That's gotta be sore. A lot worse places you could hook, look on the bright side I guess.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 22, 2018)

I am indeed counting my blessings.
Went just outside of the pinky wrist bone, so far no numbness/tingling, hand strenth issues so nerves/tendons etc seem to be good.

My revenge is that salmon is chunked up in a smoker atm.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I am indeed counting my blessings.
> Went just outside of the pinky wrist bone, so far no numbness/tingling, hand strenth issues so nerves/tendons etc seem to be good.
> 
> My revenge is that salmon is chunked up in a smoker atm.


Delicious revenge and you can serve it cold, for breakfast mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Delicious revenge and you can serve it cold, for breakfast mmmmmmmmmmm


In a cream sauce, over buttermilk biscuits.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> In a cream sauce, over buttermilk biscuits.


Thinly sliced over a bagel with cream cheese and chives would be pretty decent too!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 22, 2018)

I've got a can of sardines, some cheddar cheese and crackers. Pretty close.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> I've got a can of sardines, some cheddar cheese and crackers. Pretty close.


LOL I'm in. I've got a tin of Chicken of the Sea Lightly Smoked Sardines, Gruyere Cheese, Trader Joe's Gorgonzola Crackers and an unopened bottle of Silverado Sauvignon Blanc ice cold in the fridge!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I'm in. I've got a tin of Chicken of the Sea Lightly Smoked Sardines, Gruyere Cheese, Trader Joe's Gorgonzola Crackers and an unopened bottle of Silverado Sauvignon Blanc ice cold in the fridge!


Nothing weird about that. Sounds like my kitchen.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Nothing weird about that. Sounds like my kitchen.


Oh! Do you have tile too?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I'm in. I've got a tin of Chicken of the Sea Lightly Smoked Sardines, Gruyere Cheese, Trader Joe's Gorgonzola Crackers and an unopened bottle of Silverado Sauvignon Blanc ice cold in the fridge!


 Mmmm those Lightly Smoked are sehr gut


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 22, 2018)

Yes. Pre-dinner snack.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Yes. Pre-dinner snack.
> View attachment 4169578


 A few years back TJs had canned smoked trout that was like YEAH


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 22, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> A few years back TJs had canned smoked trout that was like YEAH


I've been eating their smoked rainbow trout, (in a plastic bag) which is decent.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Yes. Pre-dinner snack.
> View attachment 4169578


 

Dinner, can't decide on the alcohol


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> A few years back TJs had canned smoked trout that was like YEAH





pabloesqobar said:


> I've been eating their smoked rainbow trout, (in a plastic bag) which is decent.


GWN has to be laughing his ass off at us canned, bagged and tinned folk


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> I've been eating their smoked rainbow trout, (in a plastic bag) which is decent.


 Next time I'm down to pick up a bottle of TJ's 8-year old Speyside whisky I'll snag a pouch. I used to hate canned fish as a kid, but _meine Erbschaft _must express itself ...


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4169588
> 
> Dinner, can't decide on the alcohol


Start with the Corona and a lime.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 22, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Nasty ass hooker!
> 
> That's gotta be sore. A lot worse places you could hook, look on the bright side I guess.


When i was a kid, I hooked a younger kid right in the middle of the back of the knee with a 3/0 hook. He lived on this pond and he'd hang around anyone that went there to fish. I kept telling him to get back and one time I didn't see him when I was casting. I buried that thing straight in. Still gives me shivers.


----------



## 420God (Jul 23, 2018)

Finished my sister's deck today. Home now and grilling.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 23, 2018)

420God said:


> Finished my sister's deck today. Home now and grilling.
> 
> View attachment 4169990


Looks done.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 23, 2018)

I played 18 holes of golf in 90 degree heat and ended up 18 over on the dot.

Bogey ball is a good day for me! 


(And only lost one ball, which is unusual.)


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 23, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I played 18 holes of golf in 90 degree heat and ended up 18 over on the dot.
> 
> Bogey ball is a good day for me!
> 
> ...


 ~can't resist~
do you usually lose both?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 23, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> ~can't resist~
> do you usually lose both?


Yes, and then some!

I think my record was 9 balls on 18 holes.
Hell, I lost three balls from the same tee box... 
(At least I'm consistent.)


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 23, 2018)

i used to hide in the woods with my friends, and we run and steal balls that landed behind trees. then we'd laugh at the goofy looking old guys hunting for them.....


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 23, 2018)

I made holes in gold and put diamonds in the holes in the gold


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 23, 2018)

I did some driving around doing debt collections today, then went and checked out my friends new place. Came home, took a nap then spent the last few hours tearing a engine apart. Dealing with multiple broken bolts and a bunch of melted aluminum is making it difficult. I'm hoping I dont need do cut up the melted piston to get it out, it's stuck pretty good. Glad I dont have close neighbors, I've been out using air tools till 2am for a few days now. It's too shitty to work out there during the day.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 23, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I made holes in gold and put diamonds in the holes in the gold


¿


----------



## 420God (Jul 23, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ¿





Sir Napsalot said:


> I'm a master jeweler and lapidary myself. Started out cutting mastodon ivory in 1979.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 23, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ¿


I set some diamonds in a ring


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 23, 2018)

420God said:


> Finished my sister's deck today. Home now and grilling.
> 
> View attachment 4169990


Pics or...


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 23, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I set some diamonds in a ring


I thought maybe you were hiding your diamonds inside gold there for a second, and I was going to point out that it wasn't probably as good a hiding place as something less valuable than gold, like an old coffee can.


----------



## 420God (Jul 23, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Pics or...


----------



## 420God (Jul 23, 2018)

He sent me a pic of some lights he's trying out.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 23, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> I thought maybe you were hiding your diamonds inside gold there for a second, and I was going to point out that it wasn't probably as good a hiding place as something less valuable than gold, like an old coffee can.


I actually do keep diamonds in an old coffee can
I got that from my stepdad who used to smuggle diamonds from Belgium in an old leather briefcase which I now own


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 24, 2018)

cool, missed where you said you were a jewler. 
i've been a wood carver for a long time, always wanted to try some engraving


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 24, 2018)

I got so high this morning, when I realized I was still holding the roach clips for idk how long, I didn't remember what happened to the joint that was in it and spent 15 minutes making sure my chair wasn't going to bust into flames. And I'm pretty sure there was still at least a 1/4 of a joint there...


----------



## 420God (Jul 24, 2018)

Playing around with transfer paper for the tattoo I want on my back.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 24, 2018)

I just changed her first sweet pea poop......hmmm how do I put this....nasty. How does someone so sweet make a smell so repulsive.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 24, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I just changed her first sweet pea poop......hmmm how do I put this....nasty. How does someone so sweet make a smell so repulsive.


like father, like daughter


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 24, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> I've been eating their smoked rainbow trout, (in a plastic bag) which is decent.


I smoke the hell out of trout- the tail pieces are almost jerky

 

I make a really good dip with 5 ingredients:
cream cheese
sour cream to thin
shallot
worcestershire sauce 
smoked trout


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 24, 2018)

420God said:


> Playing around with transfer paper for the tattoo I want on my back.
> 
> View attachment 4170404


@Indacouch your first client..


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 24, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I got so high this morning, when I realized I was still holding the roach clips for idk how long, I didn't remember what happened to the joint that was in it and spent 15 minutes making sure my chair wasn't going to bust into flames. And I'm pretty sure there was still at least a 1/4 of a joint there...


Man I couldn’t tell you the last time I had something like that. I smoke, rillos and always finish. Guess I need better weed


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 24, 2018)

420God said:


> Playing around with transfer paper for the tattoo I want on my back.
> 
> View attachment 4170404


Awesome bro. I'm at the shop on break now. We're working on a chest piece. Ive been drawing in the evenings and after workout early in the am. Il have to post some of my stuff. 

You know once I get used to the gun were guns have to find a way to get you out here for some ink. Might be a while but that would be cool. 


All the free THC's you could handle as well. 


Looks awesome dude.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 24, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I smoke the hell out of trout- the tail pieces are almost jerky
> 
> View attachment 4170416
> 
> ...


I love trout pate'


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 24, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I smoke the hell out of trout- the tail pieces are almost jerky
> 
> View attachment 4170416
> 
> ...


----------



## ANC (Jul 24, 2018)

Didn't do much, the dehumidifier came back but it is noisier than before I returned it, so it is going in again.
Also, today is the 2 week mark since I quit smoking.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 24, 2018)

grats, make it two or three more and you're out of the woods


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 24, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> grats, make it two or three more and you're out of the woods


Yep, the urge to smoke will fade. 

I've been tobacco free for almost five years...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 24, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Feeling pretty good this AM - a bit of swelling & stiffness, no pain meds sent home. : (
> Honestly don't need them though.
> 
> I tried the field removal with a piece of line & the biggest guy on the boat like 6 times to no avail.
> ...


Ouch!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 24, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Bring on the lockjaw!
> He probably hasn't had a tetanus shot in the last 20 years. He got one that day, though.


I had to get a tetanus shot about a month ago. Working on one of out rental properties and boards with nails laying around and I stepped on the end of one that was propped up and it flew up like stepping on a rake and almost hit me in the face. I threw my hand up and caught it but it ran a rusty nail through my hand. 

I called the drs office and asked them to look up my last shot and it had been 9 years. The nurse went and asked the Dr and he wanted me to come on in and get another shot since it was right on the line.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 24, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I am indeed counting my blessings.
> Went just outside of the pinky wrist bone, so far no numbness/tingling, hand strenth issues so nerves/tendons etc seem to be good.
> 
> My revenge is that salmon is chunked up in a smoker atm.


Glad it wasn't worse. My dad got one in the finger and I don't remember if it hit the bone or in a joint. Either way we couldn't get it out and the Dr or nurse had a hard time getting it out.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 24, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> like father, like daughter


That's my granddaughter ....Roger.... I didn't check his diaper yet.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 24, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> ~can't resist~
> do you usually lose both?


In my case, all three.


----------



## ANC (Jul 24, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I smoke the hell out of trout- the tail pieces are almost jerky
> 
> View attachment 4170416
> 
> ...


I didn't even know you guys had Worcester sauce over there.







Also, my sense of taste and smell is getting a lot better, I can now taste some of the vape flavors...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 24, 2018)

ANC said:


> I didn't even know you guys had Worcester sauce over there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Caffeine foliar?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 24, 2018)

Wow, '_Pet Sematary Two_' was a horrible movie. 

I should have known it was gonna suck because it starred that asshole kid from Terminator 2.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 24, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Man I couldn’t tell you the last time I had something like that. I smoke, rillos and always finish. Guess I need better weed


I knew it was almost a 1/4 of a joint, I found it in my slipper later. I was rather impressed I was that baked, usually I'm just slightly high after a whole one. I've been making tweaks in my grow to try and improve things. This last batch came out rather well


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


>


Who holds a bass like that?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 24, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Who holds a bass like that?


one asshole tells the other asshole how to stand so they look as dumb as possible...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 24, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Who holds a bass like that?


Yes, I totally agree. 

It's better to lip em -- unless they're headed to the frying pan...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 24, 2018)

Took me almost 4 hours to remove a single, rusted solid, stud from a cylinder head. And I had this thing on a bench. I tried everything to get it out ,lots of heat, stud extractor, multiple screw in extractors, left handed drills and a can plus of penetrating oil, but I ended up just drilling it out. Threads look a little shallow so I'll probably put in a thread insert just to be safe, this things gonna see some boost and I don't want exhaust leaks. Then 2 hrs chiseling melted aluminum out of the exhaust port. I really wish I knew the history of this engine cause it had to be a violent death, there's thick melted aluminum right into the turbo. What's left of the piston, probably 1/4 of it is missing, is a solidified glob of aluminum. I'm gonna go yank a crank and pull some rods then pound a piston out a hole.. that just sounds dirty.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 24, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> one asshole tells the other asshole how to stand so they look as dumb as possible...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 24, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Took me almost 4 hours to remove a single, rusted solid, stud from a cylinder head. And I had this thing on a bench. I tried everything to get it out ,lots of heat, stud extractor, multiple screw in extractors, left handed drills and a can plus of penetrating oil, but I ended up just drilling it out. Threads look a little shallow so I'll probably put in a thread insert just to be safe, this things gonna see some boost and I don't want exhaust leaks. Then 2 hrs chiseling melted aluminum out of the exhaust port. I really wish I knew the history of this engine cause it had to be a violent death, there's thick melted aluminum right into the turbo. What's left of the piston, probably 1/4 of it is missing, is a solidified glob of aluminum. I'm gonna go yank a crank and pull some rods then pound a piston out a hole.. that just sounds dirty.


 Piston ...
pistoff ...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 24, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Piston ...
> pistoff ...


He's still better than Scott Baio...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 24, 2018)

Pat Morita lived across the street from my mom in Vegas- he was always trying to get her to come in for a cocktail


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 24, 2018)

damn, he could have been your stepdad if your mom liked to have fun a little more


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 24, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> damn, he could have been your stepdad if your mom liked to have fun a little more


My stepdad had more money than Pat Morita


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 24, 2018)

yeah, but Mr. Miyagi...come on, that would have been cool


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 24, 2018)

Met with some friends. Ate Mahi tacos. Drank 2 red ales. Went home. Looked in a box. May blow off work tomorrow.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 24, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Met with some friends. Ate MahI tacos. Drank 2 red ales. Went home. Looked in a box. May blow off work tomorrow.


I had to go to Anchoragua today for my annual VA appt, weather was absolute shit when I left this morning, 0-0 vis but my plane made it in on time so off I went. All went well with my Dr. but at the airport coming home wasn't so good. 3 weather delays later we're finally on the plane - on the approach the ceiling drops & we have to abort, do a couple of laps around & try again. Made it this time but just by the skin of our teeth - the whole plane breaks out cheering & clapping.

But the good news is it's 52 deg F. : )


----------



## ANC (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Met with some friends. Ate Mahi tacos. Drank 2 red ales. Went home. Looked in a box. May blow off work tomorrow.


That sounded so good you got me to look in a box just now. I am sad to announce I didn't have your same reaction.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## Srirachi (Jul 25, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I really wish I knew the history of this engine cause it had to be a violent death, there's thick melted aluminum right into the turbo. What's left of the piston, probably 1/4 of it is missing, is a solidified glob of aluminum.


Sounds like someone's first pass on the bottle lol...


----------



## ANC (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 25, 2018)

Decarbed a QP for butter this morning. 
 
Time to fire up the rice cooker and get 'er done.


----------



## Beachwalker (Jul 25, 2018)

Tied up two 7-foot tomates (one collapsed on itself)



Harvested some basil, may harvest some oregano, depends if I have room in dehydrator..



..


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


>


By now a cat.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 25, 2018)

The new job I took ain’t working out to well, so I applied for another one yesterday and got a call for an interview for it today. Damn it’s been tough breaking into the scene in L.A. please keep your fingers crossed for me for this one. 3rd one is a charm?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 25, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> The new job I took ain’t working out to well, so I applied for another one yesterday and got a call for an interview for it today. Damn it’s been tough breaking into the scene in L.A. please keep your fingers crossed for me for this one. 3rd one is a charm?


hope so, L.A. isn't a good place to be unemployed


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 25, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> hope so, L.A. isn't a good place to be unemployed


No doubt. I’m just looking for a chill gig for a year to check out the scene and hit up all the bitchin places then I’m leaving. If I make it out alive.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Met with some friends. Ate Mahi tacos. Drank 2 red ales. Went home. Looked in a box. May blow off work tomorrow.


What a coincidence! I met with a friend and killed a salmon and a nice Pinot Gris yesterday. Did your cat enjoy the box?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> The new job I took ain’t working out to well, so I applied for another one yesterday and got a call for an interview for it today. Damn it’s been tough breaking into the scene in L.A. please keep your fingers crossed for me for this one. 3rd one is a charm?


Ugh sorry, now you can attest to what a wonderful person I am to have not killed anyone after working decades in this cesspool. Good luck and let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 25, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Ugh sorry, now you can attest to what a wonderful person I am to have not killed anyone after working decades in this cesspool. Good luck and let us know how it works out for you.


Lol! I still have hope for this place. I’m thinking I just got off to a ruff start but I can’t be sure. Thank you so much C2g. Take Care


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 25, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> What a coincidence! I met with a friend and killed a salmon and a nice Pinot Gris yesterday. Did your cat enjoy the box?


Hah, I've yet to bring it into the living room. I will do that this evening. Might even tip it over for him. Buddy thanks you.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 25, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> What a coincidence! I met with a friend and *killed a salmon*


Wild and not farmed I hope.
You see what I go through for Salmon.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 25, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> No doubt. I’m just looking for a chill gig for a year to check out the scene and hit up all the bitchin places then I’m leaving. If I make it out alive.


The new recent jobs you've had that didn't work out for you also didn't work out for the person before you, so it's probably not you, keep looking, sometimes it takes a while to get a job that you can be comfortable with.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 25, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> Sounds like someone's first pass on the bottle lol...View attachment 4170860


that don't look like the first pass, that looks like desperation to win.......

i got the bastard....hit the emergency button on the steering wheel.....well crap there went that cylinder...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Hah, I've yet to bring it into the living room. I will do that this evening. Might even tip it over for him. Buddy thanks you.


Speaking of Buddy you should consider charging him for that box. After all he does have that successful new business, Kitty Cam®









GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Wild and not farmed I hope.
> You see what I go through for Salmon.


Compared to the salmon you sent me it was a disappointment. I don't know what could live up to that. The moose was amazing but the salmon was pure, golden heaven, requiring only a little butter, hint of dill and a sprinkling of lemon. It is the salmon I judge all other salmon by.

Having seen your hook incident I appreciate it all the more.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 25, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Speaking of Buddy you should consider charging him for that box. After all he does have that successful new business, Kitty Cam®
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try the Koi and quinoa plate next time. Guaranteed fresh, never frozen. Sustainable, local pond to platter.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 25, 2018)

I usually dislike leaving my house (especially in the heat), so when I have to, I plan carefully to get the most shit done in the least amount of time. I went out yesterday to return some faulty shit to amazon, bring a few thousand cash to the bank for deposit, get some tasty take-out, and stop by the grocery store. Right after my first errand, a new mustang pulls right out in front of me while I'm going 40mph. I had no time to hit the horn, so I broke hard and dodged into the 2 oncoming lanes which were fortunately free of traffic at this time. Looked and sounded like a movie stunt, I missed that car by no more than 2 inches. I didn't get mad, didn't stop, didn't honk my horn, or even look back. I was surprised at my non-reaction. I've been in 3 car accidents in the last 4 years, each time my car was totaled and none were my fault. I think my reaction time is improving partly because I'm SO sick of taking a week out of my life to find another fucking car, so I'm really glad this turned out the way it did. Keep in mind, I rarely leave the house. Maybe there is a god...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Try the Koi and quinoa plate next time. Guaranteed fresh, never frozen. Sustainable, local pond to platter.


I could see them carping about my choice.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I could see them carping about my choice.


I cannot see you being koi enough to get away with it


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I cannot see you being koi enough to get away with it


Yes, I'd have to tell them to go fish!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I usually dislike leaving my house (especially in the heat), so when I have to, I plan carefully to get as much shit done in the least amount of time. I went out yesterday to return some faulty shit to amazon, bring a few thousand cash to the bank for deposit, get some tasty take-out, and stop by the grocery store. Right after my first errand, a new mustang pulls right out in front of me while I'm going 40mph. I had no time to hit the horn, so I broke hard and dodged into the 2 oncoming lanes which were fortunately free of traffic at this time. Looked and sounded like a movie stunt, I missed that car by no more than 2 inches. I didn't get mad, didn't stop, didn't honk my horn, or even look back. I was surprised at my non-reaction. I've been in 3 car accidents in the last 4 years, each time my car was totaled and none were my fault. I think my reaction time is improving partly because I'm SO sick of taking a week out of my life to find another fucking car, so I'm really glad this turned out the way it did. Keep in mind, I rarely leave the house. Maybe there is a god...


I agree and it sounds like he/she has a real sick sense of humor.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Try the Koi and quinoa plate next time. Guaranteed fresh, never frozen. Sustainable, local pond to platter.


 Cannot spell quinoa without NO


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 25, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Try the *Koi* and quinoa plate next time. Guaranteed fresh, never frozen. Sustainable, local pond to platter.


Carp vs Salmon???????


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 25, 2018)

So the garden is doing great. I have been picking a couple five gallon buckets full every day for a week now. Each five gallon bucket ends up being about 10 finished quarts.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Carp vs Salmon???????


In his defense it was HYPER local.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Carp vs Salmon???????


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi LA people- I lived in Winnetka for a while! The only thing good about it was this place called Brothers Sushi relatively nearby. I'll loop tyler.durden's harrowing adventure story in too and say that Chicago drivers are worse than LA drivers by a long shot. In LA people tolerate U-turns, in Chicago they intentionally try to run into you so they can file a lawsuit, and there are injury attorney billboards everywhere on the freeway in Chicago to prove it.

This was more or less the view out my front door in February of 16 and I have to admit it was nicer than in Chicago. Rent was more per month than my first car cost though and I got sick of everything costing so much. It's free to park in the Midwest you know. It was $30 just to park if you wanted to go out to breakfast in LA. Screw that. Flee. Get in your car, turn up Aenima by Tool, and flee.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> Hi LA people- I lived in Winnetka for a while! The only thing good about it was this place called Brothers Sushi relatively nearby. I'll loop tyler.durden's harrowing adventure story in too and say that Chicago drivers are worse than LA drivers by a long shot. In LA people tolerate U-turns, in Chicago they intentionally try to run into you so they can file a lawsuit, and there are injury attorney billboards everywhere on the freeway in Chicago to prove it.
> 
> This was more or less the view out my front door in February of 16 and I have to admit it was nicer than in Chicago. Rent was more per month than my first car cost though and I got sick of everything costing so much. It's free to park in the Midwest you know. It was $30 just to park if you wanted to go out to breakfast in LA. Screw that. Flee. Get in your car, turn up Aenima by Tool, and flee.
> 
> View attachment 4171156


I'm native Californian and LA is my home for better or worse. Thank you for leaving and for your public service message to leave. The natives are very appreciative for any efforts to lower the APG ratio here.


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 25, 2018)

So I forgot to tell you what I accomplished today. I took down my HID lights and put up CMH. So far I like them. I put Phillips bulbs in them and the CRI is amazing. I'm running each of them for 11 hours with 2 hours of overlap on a 20/4 cycle for veg but will run them both at the same time for flowering. Right now the plants under the light that is off are getting almost as many lumens as they did with one 600W MH and the ones under the CMH that is on are getting about 3x the light. 

I ordered some UV LEDs but they aren't in yet.


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 25, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I'm native Californian and LA is my home for better or worse. Thank you for leaving and for your public service message to leave. The natives are very appreciative for any efforts to lower the APG ratio here.


The takeaway from that for you then should have been to go to Brothers Sushi, and bear in mind that I'm only complaining about the cost of living. I completely avoided calling LAites soulless zombies wandering around on autopilot as is popular among musicians. I probably never met you though.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> The takeaway from that for you then should have been to go to Brothers Sushi, and bear in mind that I'm only complaining about the cost of living. I completely avoided calling LAites soulless zombies wandering around on autopilot as is popular among musicians. I probably never met you though.


Takeaway sushi! What kind of a savage are you? That explains the ostracism.

PS We refer to ourselves as Angelenos.


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 25, 2018)

No no no... it isn't takeout. Or I didn't take it out. I meant that you focused on the negatives, not the positives, in what I said. Like me leaving LA. That was a bad thing for LA because now there's no me to appreciate the sushi.

I call you all LAites.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> .....snip.......I meant that you focused on the negatives, not the positives, in what I said. Like me leaving LA......snip.......


I focused completely on the positive, like your leaving LA.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 25, 2018)

I left in LA '76, alas it's following me


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I left in LA '76, alas it's following me


I thought you were better at obfuscating your trail!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I thought you were better at obfuscating your trail!


He wanted them to find him


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 25, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I focused completely on the positive, like your leaving LA.


Yeah but you have no idea what you're missing with me gone. I bet you that people in Winnetka would tell you that things got a little dimmer in 2016 when I left. Just... not in English, so you'd have to translate.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> He wanted them to find him


That could be true, it would explain the external fortifications.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> Yeah but you have no idea what you're missing with me gone. I bet you that people in Winnetka would tell you that things got a little dimmer in 2016 when I left. Just... not in English, so you'd have to translate.


 Yah but once it's in Norwegian, all chances of cultural correlation disappear


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 25, 2018)

Oh. I forgot. That two, five gallon buckets, is jus tomatoes. Ive done about that much in beans. About half that in various other vegetables.

I am growing okra, squash and zucchini this year.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Oh. I forgot. That two, five gallon buckets, is jus tomatoes. Ive done about that much in beans. About half that in various other vegetables.
> 
> I am growing okra, squash and zucchini this year.


okra


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> Yeah but you have no idea what you're missing with me gone. I bet you that people in Winnetka would tell you that things got a little dimmer in 2016 when I left. Just... not in English, so you'd have to translate.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 25, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> Yeah but you have no idea what you're missing with me gone. I bet you that people in Winnetka would tell you that things got a little dimmer in 2016 when I left. Just... not in English, so you'd have to translate.


Winnetka was a rather cool undeveloped place in the early 60's. Myself and some buddies were exploring(we were from Burbank) and came upon Pierce College so we went poking around on this Sat afternoon. We saw this huge barn and heard strange noises. Walked in and a few guys were slaughtering hogs mass production style. Was pretty interesting


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 25, 2018)

curious2garden said:


>


Charface!!!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Winnetka was a rather cool undeveloped place in the early 60's. Myself and some buddies were exploring(we were from Burbank) and came upon Pierce College so we went poking around on this Sat afternoon. We saw this huge barn and heard strange noises. Walked in and a few guys were slaughtering hogs mass production style. Was pretty interesting


 What sort of pork swords did they use for this evolution?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Winnetka was a rather cool undeveloped place in the early 60's. Myself and some buddies were exploring(we were from Burbank) and came upon Pierce College so we went poking around on this Sat afternoon. We saw this huge barn and heard strange noises. Walked in and a few guys were slaughtering hogs mass production style. Was pretty interesting


You have got great cemetery stories. LA is dimmer without your star, or is that tracers?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> You have got great cemetery stories. LA is dimmer without your star, or is that tracers?


starshells and willie pete


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Charface!!!!!


If Tony Clifton could cage fight! LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> starshells and willie pete


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 25, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> What sort of pork swords did they use for this evolution?


Like this:





They were hogs used to people, raised by the Ag students, so they were quite docile. They have around 5 at a time, a guy would shoot them in the head, other guys would rig a chain to the hind feet and they'd be lifted and guys would go to work with the knives. They were gutted, skinned, then hosed off and lowered onto a trailer that took the carcasses in to the processing butchery


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I haz a cimeter


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 25, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> okra


Believe it or not I hated okra until one stretch in jail I did. It was one of the only good things they made. Fried okra.

I didn't like pimento cheese before that stretch either.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 25, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Believe it or not I hated okra until one stretch in jail I did. It was one of the only good things they made. Fried okra.
> 
> I didn't like pimento cheese before that stretch either.


I still don't like pimento cheese


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Believe it or not I hated okra until one stretch in jail I did. It was one of the only good things they made. Fried okra.
> 
> I didn't like pimento cheese before that stretch either.


 no me gusta so slimy


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I still don't like pimento cheese


A guilty pleasure is the little jar of Kraft over processed pimento cheese shit you put on celery and bread, I loved that shit on bread, sigh....



cannabineer said:


> no me gusta so slimy


It's not slimy when done right. My daughter in law can cook it wonderfully and of course if you deep fry it yum! I'd eat a piece of cardboard if they deep fried it in a decent batter with garlic aioli


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> A guilty pleasure is the little jar of Kraft over processed pimento cheese shit you put on celery and bread, I loved that shit on bread, sigh....
> 
> 
> It's not slimy when done right. My daughter in law can cook it wonderfully and of course if you deep fry it yum! I'd eat a piece of cardboard if they deep fried it in a decent batter with garlic aioli


 Oh sweet Jesus yes that puts me in mind of "Langosh" deep-fried garlic bread in the park in Vienna


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 25, 2018)

Bareback said:


> The new recent jobs you've had that didn't work out for you also didn't work out for the person before you, so it's probably not you, keep looking, sometimes it takes a while to get a job that you can be comfortable with.


Thank you for the kind words. The interview today was beautiful. They hired me on the spot. The doc I will be working with was hands down the most Down to earth personable doc I have ever had a conversation with. She had no pretentious vibe about at all. Its a contract to hire L.A county job. Laid back!!!Insane benifits with a pension.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 25, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I haz a cimeter


Mameluke?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 25, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> A guilty pleasure is the little jar of Kraft over processed pimento cheese shit you put on celery and bread, I loved that shit on bread, sigh....
> 
> 
> It's not slimy when done right. My daughter in law can cook it wonderfully and of course if you deep fry it yum! I'd eat a piece of cardboard if they deep fried it in a decent batter with garlic aioli


Yep. I've only had it sliced, breaded (cornmeal?) and fried in a skillet. The thinner the slices, the less chance of slime. Loved it.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 25, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I still don't like pimento cheese


I'm a large frame guy. 6 foot even. I'm wide. I had to be taped in the military. If it went by the suggested bmi I would look anorexic.

I refused to buy from thier commissary. It's a rip off. It's messed up at what they charge for that stuff. The phone cards should be outlawed at those prices. 

Jail food is horrible. I've been to one jail that had good food. 

Not only that but the shit you can get from thier commissary is junk food.

I guess my point was I tried several things I didn't like.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 25, 2018)

I like pickled okra, fried okra, boled okra, okra in stews. I always hated pimento cheese until I tried it at a restaurant in Colombia SC about a block or two from the University , a locally owned family restaurant, I felt pressured into trying it and don't regret it. The home made peta chips are the bomb. I go there when I get the chance to.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 25, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> no me gusta so slimy


Lol. Yea. I don't like plain okra. It's like snot. Then only way I will eat it is battered and friend.

You ever eat Polk salad?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 25, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I like pickled okra, fried okra, boled okra, okra in stews. I always hated pimento cheese until I tried it at a restaurant in Colombia SC about a block or two from the University , a locally owned family restaurant, I felt pressured into trying it and don't regret it. The home made peta chips are the bomb. I go there when I get the chance to.


I don't know why that made me think of it. Maybe it was the chips.

I love hummus. We been making s lot lately. How's that commercial go? Put Sabra on a leather shoe and I would eat it.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Yep. I've only had it sliced, breaded (cornmeal?) and fried in a skillet. The thinner the slices, the less chance of slime. Loved it.


My daughter in law was telling me something about not adding water but to cook it in oil? That water caused the slime. At this point okra isn't anything I want to add to my repertoire. I'll stick with steaks and blue cheese.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Lol. Yea. I don't like plain okra. It's like snot. Then only way I will eat it is battered and friend.
> 
> You ever eat Polk salad?


Out here our poke salad is not at all what you mean by polk, my family ate that. But they were Okies LOL  Here it's raw fish


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 25, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Lol. Yea. I don't like plain okra. It's like snot. Then only way I will eat it is battered and friend.
> 
> You ever eat Polk salad?


not for a long time....granny used to make polk salad, we'd pick dandelion greens, she make killed lettuce.....big bowls of fresh greens swimming in vinegar, fresh buttermilk cornbread......she knew good places to go pick muscadine grapes...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 25, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Out here our poke salad is not at all what you mean by polk, my family ate that. But they were Okies LOL  Here it's raw fish


I was putting the southern twang on it. Poke sallet is poisonous. Not sure how actually eating it caught on.


Roger A. Shrubber said:


> not for a long time....granny used to make polk salad, we'd pick dandelion greens, she make killed lettuce.....big bowls of fresh greens swimming in vinegar, fresh buttermilk cornbread......she knew good places to go pick muscadine grapes...


 Love muscadine wine.

Mmmm. Lot people around here eat like that.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I was putting the southern twang on it. Poke sallet is poisonous. Not sure how actually eating it caught on.
> 
> Love muscadine wine.
> 
> Mmmm. Lot people around here eat like that.


I'm not sure how a lot of shit my family did caught on! Yet they survived, go figure.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 25, 2018)

polk has to be picked early, gotta get it before the stalk starts to turn dark. it can have white berries, maybe a few that have started to turn green, once they're over half green, too old. never pick polk leaves from a plant with a purple stem or berries.
then you have to cook it for about 3 hours, which breaks down most anything in it. i've eaten enough of it when i was a kid to kill me if it was going to.....and would again, if i wasn't too damn lazy to go pick it.


----------



## Karah (Jul 25, 2018)

I got out of bed and went to work today. Lately even that seems like a struggle.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2018)

Karah said:


> I got out of bed and went to work today. Lately even that seems like a struggle.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 25, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> polk has to be picked early, gotta get it before the stalk starts to turn dark. it can have white berries, maybe a few that have started to turn green, once they're over half green, too old. never pick polk leaves from a plant with a purple stem or berries.
> then you have to cook it for about 3 hours, which breaks down most anything in it. i've eaten enough of it when i was a kid to kill me if it was going to.....and would again, if i wasn't too damn lazy to go pick it.


Boil it three times to remove toxins. 

I then roll it like a cigarette and dip in cornmeal then fry.


----------



## ANC (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 26, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> We saw this huge barn and heard strange noises.


Just another day in retirement.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 26, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I like pickled okra, fried okra, boled okra, okra in stews. I always hated pimento cheese until I tried it at a restaurant in Colombia SC about a block or two from the University , a locally owned family restaurant, I felt pressured into trying it and don't regret it. The home made peta chips are the bomb. I go there when I get the chance to.


Was it here? This place is bomb!! I had the best Bloody Mary ever!! Oh and their chicken an waffles, I could eat that every day..

http://www.pagesokragrill.com/


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 26, 2018)

and it's just up the road from Mayberry


----------



## Bareback (Jul 26, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Was it here? This place is bomb!! I had the best Bloody Mary ever!! Oh and their chicken an waffles, I could eat that every day..
> 
> http://www.pagesokragrill.com/
> 
> ...


Nah, but I'm about twenty miles from there right now.


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 26, 2018)

I have to drive to Illinois today. I think Illinois needs to drive to see me once in a while.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> I have to drive to Illinois today. I think Illinois needs to drive to see me once in a while.


Look out or Illinois will wipe its feet of you just like us Angelenos did.


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 26, 2018)

This constant petulance does nothing to mask your crush on me. I'm still not coming back to LA though. Well maybe once for sushi.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> This constant petulance does nothing to mask your crush on me. I'm still not coming back to LA though. Well maybe once for sushi.


Hi Abe or congener thereof


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Hi Abe or congener thereof


It's also possible that this is a diluted Zoom Rabbit


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 26, 2018)

or they could just have the misfortune to have a similar personality...which is about equally bad


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> It's also possible that this is a diluted Zoom Rabbit


It's quite possible. But he exudes an odd vibe, @neosapien and @BudmanTX both noticed it. I'm not sure he's been here before but.....


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> or they could just have the misfortune to have a similar personality...which is about equally bad


LOL Yeah I was just saying that as you were typing


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 26, 2018)

You guys are mean.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> It's quite possible. But he exudes an odd vibe, @neosapien and @BudmanTX both noticed it. I'm not sure he's been here before but.....


yes, you rang...lol...still working on the coffee here, second cup


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> yes, you rang...lol...still working on the coffee here, second cup


I need that second cup.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I need that second cup.


(slides a second cup over) it's black add whatever ya want to it.....


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> (slides a second cup over) it's black add whatever ya want to it.....


Thanks!


----------



## ANC (Jul 26, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> You guys are mean.


You learn fast


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> You guys are mean.


 And you're self-absorbed. Now that we've identified the roles, what comes next?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2018)

ANC said:


> You learn fast


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> You guys are mean.


mean? heck the last time i was mean my name changed......

case in point where i got that diana pic in the beautiful thread...hehe


----------



## neosapien (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm on my 3rd. Been so fucking busy haven't been here in weeks really. Yeah he seemed off at first but everything seemed to check out if I remember correctly. Definitely has an outward personality. It does seem like quite awhile since the last Abe resurfacing though.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I'm on my 3rd. Been so fucking busy haven't been here in weeks really. Yeah he seemed off at first but everything seemed to check out if I remember correctly. Definitely has an outward personality. It does seem like quite awhile since the last Abe resurfacing though.


It is but it isn't and everything did check. As Roger Shrubber was saying there can be more than one person with that personality type!

I figured by now you'd have all the pools on auto pilot, of course my pool is not on auto pilot it's fighting me back every step of the way. Time to flush it, acid wash and refill I guess, sigh.... How's the kiddo doing?


----------



## neosapien (Jul 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> It is but it isn't and everything did check. As Roger Shrubber was saying there can be more than one person with that personality type!
> 
> I figured by now you'd have all the pools on auto pilot, of course my pool is not on auto pilot it's fighting me back every step of the way. Time to flush it, acid wash and refill I guess, sigh.... How's the kiddo doing?


Yeah, there's just so many pools now and nothing is built to last so every day there's some new problem to fix. Been a good year money wise for the biz though. Kiddo is doing great. Dance is over for the summer. Now she's got taekwondo 2 nights a week. She's certainly a character. Her English vocabulary has most definitely surpassed my wife's at the age of 5 and a half and she teaches my wife now lol.


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> It is but it isn't and everything did check. As Roger Shrubber was saying there can be more than one person with that personality type!


I apologize for not communicating the humor clearly enough. I wasn't expecting it to matter so much and to need vetting and such. It's hard not to be a narcissist when just being myself draws so much attention. "It all checks out..." lol. The internet: Serious Business.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Yeah, there's just so many pools now and nothing is built to last so every day there's some new problem to fix. Been a good year money wise for the biz though. Kiddo is doing great. Dance is over for the summer. Now she's got taekwondo 2 nights a week. She's certainly a character. Her English vocabulary has most definitely surpassed my wife's at the age of 5 and a half and she teaches my wife now lol.


She looks smart as a whip and so personable  you are so lucky. Actually not as much luck as you chose well.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 26, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Nah, but I'm about twenty miles from there right now.


Sounds like lunch!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> I apologize for not communicating the humor clearly enough. I wasn't expecting it to matter so much and to need vetting and such. It's hard not to be a narcissist when just being myself draws so much attention. "It all checks out..." lol. The internet: Serious Business.


An abepology, that's where you apologize then take back the apology, while pointing out you are the actual 'victim'. You end by mocking my social mores driving home your fauxpology.

You are demonstrating narcissistic tendencies by being deliberately tone deaf to our culture. For example, you refer to us as 'The internet', while this is a subset of the internet it is a community to many of us with real relationships. But you dismiss that as easily as you dismissed LA culture summing up an extremely complex system with a generic label because you feel it applies. That is the face of narcissism. I'm glad we agree on that, have a good day.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> It's quite possible. But he exudes an odd vibe, @neosapien and @BudmanTX both noticed it. I'm not sure he's been here before but.....


It should be fairly easy to ascertain his bonafides; quiz him on his So Cal history. I recall Abe lived in LA for a brief time selling real estate; but a native or long term occupant would have greater depth of knowledge, esp of SFV where Winnetka is.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> It should be fairly easy to ascertain his bonafides; quiz him on his So Cal history. I recall Abe lived in LA for a brief time selling real estate; but a native or long term occupant would have greater depth of knowledge, esp of SFV where Winnetka is.


I don't think he is Abe but it's possible and in time the truth always comes out. Currently I think he's a congener. I'd have to actually care more to put time into it. I have larger fish to fry in my personal life right now.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I don't think he is Abe but it's possible and in time the truth always comes out. Currently I think he's a congener. I'd have to actually care more to put time into it. I have larger fish to fry in my personal life right now.


I was going to ask if you have rotary rating; if so I'd volunteer to interrogate him, but we'd need a Huey


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I was going to ask if you have rotary rating; if so I'd volunteer to interrogate him, but we'd need a Huey


I like the way you think! Let's discuss


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> It is but it isn't and everything did check. As Roger Shrubber was saying there can be more than one person with that personality type!
> 
> I figured by now you'd have all the pools on auto pilot, of course my pool is not on auto pilot it's fighting me back every step of the way. Time to flush it, acid wash and refill I guess, sigh.... How's the kiddo doing?


Same here. All the rain and some time out of town and it's green and been fighting it for a week.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I'm native Californian and LA is my home for better or worse. Thank you for leaving and for your public service message to leave. The natives are very appreciative for any efforts to lower the APG ratio here.


lmao.yeah when people ask me about Oregon I tell them how great it is, they should definitely move there ,ASAP. Lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lmao.yeah when people ask me about Oregon I tell them how great it is, they should definitely move there ,ASAP. Lol.


Brilliant I'm going to begin extolling the virtues of Oregon


----------



## neosapien (Jul 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> She looks smart as a whip and so personable  you are so lucky. Actually not as much luck as you chose well.



She's too smart. Conniving little biytch she is sometimes lol. A little while back I excused myself from bath time as I found it to be a little too inappropriate (work) now that she's a person. A few nights ago she yells for me to come in and after I tell her no I hear a disgruntled "fucking daddy". "Excuse me, what did you say?" "Oh I said I love you daddy". "You know the police are going to take you to jail if you use words like that". "No they won't I'll beat them up if they try to catch me". OK.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 26, 2018)

neosapien said:


> She's too smart. Conniving little biytch she is sometimes lol. A little while back I excused myself from bath time as I found it to be a little too inappropriate (work) now that she's a person. A few nights ago she yells for me to come in and after I tell her no I hear a disgruntled "fucking daddy". "Excuse me, what did you say?" "Oh I said I love you daddy". "You know the police are going to take you to jail if you use words like that". "No they won't I'll beat them up if they try to catch me". OK.


A sassy young lady no doubt, it tickles me to see kids ack like that, but I do my best to not let them see how much I enjoy it. Although I try to ag it on.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 26, 2018)

Watching your kids develop personalities is one of perks of being a parent.

Then again, it can be a negative when they act out.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 26, 2018)

Thats the hardest part... not laughing at something thats so wildly inappropriate that it's fucking funny.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 26, 2018)

Hi guys!

How's it going? Are you having a good summer?
Here's some of my Spanish outdoor this year. I'm not doing much and I've maxed out the space. 
Unfortunately they are now taller than the balcony so I may need to fix up some fence. They are looking nice and healthy, for now! 
I took this picture this morning, it's literally my achievement of the day.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2018)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 4171612
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> ...


Hi, nice to see you here!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2018)

neosapien said:


> She's too smart. Conniving little biytch she is sometimes lol. A little while back I excused myself from bath time as I found it to be a little too inappropriate (work) now that she's a person. A few nights ago she yells for me to come in and after I tell her no I hear a disgruntled "fucking daddy". "Excuse me, what did you say?" "Oh I said I love you daddy". "You know the police are going to take you to jail if you use words like that". "No they won't I'll beat them up if they try to catch me". OK.


Oy and she's not even close to a teenager! That's gonna be a fun ride.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2018)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 4171612
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> ...


Beautiful, love the fence.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 26, 2018)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 4171612
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> ...


Hola! Looks good. That background looks eerily like the Verdugo Hills (Sunland) ca. 1975


----------



## lokie (Jul 26, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> You guys are mean.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 26, 2018)

Finished up my last day at my current job. I start my new job on monday, same sort of work but more money, more hours and benefits.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> Finished up my last day at my current job. I start my new job on monday, same sort of work but more money, more hours and benefits.


Nice


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 26, 2018)

Gonna be optimistic on this one but, got a install a water heater, wasn't on the to do list today but sometimes this shit cant be planned.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 26, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> Finished up my last day at my current job. I start my new job on monday, same sort of work but more money, more hours and benefits.


Now you and Amber can trade notes


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 26, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Gonna be optimistic on this one but, got a install a water heater, wasn't on the to do list today but sometimes this shit cant be planned.


I had to do that last January, I didn't enjoy myself


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 26, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I had to do that last January, I didn't enjoy myself


Luckilly I did not have all the parts, so I going to hit the easy button this time and call someone to do it tomorrow or next week. Tenant was like "serious?, you have a water heater on hand?" And was happy I just dropped it off.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 26, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Watching your kids develop personalities is one of perks of being a parent.
> 
> Then again, it can be a negative when they act out.


Ugh!!!!!!!!

Yea. My oldest is about to be a teen. I hate when she rolls her eyes at me.

She's a good kid but knows how to push my buttons.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 26, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Ugh!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yea. My oldest is about to be a teen. I hate when she rolls her eyes at me.
> 
> She's a good kid but knows how to push my buttons.


All our kids are grown but a couple of them still seem to enjoy pushing the buttons and watching us squirm.
I just hand the grand's back & get a glass of wine.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 26, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Ugh!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yea. My oldest is about to be a teen. I hate when she rolls her eyes at me.
> 
> She's a good kid but knows how to push my buttons.


You are in for a treat.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 27, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Hola! Looks good. That background looks eerily like the Verdugo Hills (Sunland) ca. 1975


I only remember it after '77 !!


----------



## dangledo (Jul 27, 2018)

Casual Friday

 
Just waiting for Brutus to bring his saw so we can get to drinking on the links before noon. Been waiting for him since 6 this morning. Fucker

Wifey took little man with her to Florida so I'm taking complete advantage of no dad duty this week. Fishing tomorrow morning? Yep. Fry some tenderloins in bacon grease in the house? Eh maybe, she's got a nose like a blood hound so probably not that. 

Stay stoned, my friends


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 27, 2018)

I'm waiting for an arborist to get here to take down 2 oaks in front of the house. I lost a few large branches last winter that damaged the roof, so I decided to have them taken down. I think I'm going to regret it, I really like these trees, they've been there since we moved in 24 years ago.


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 27, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> An abepology, that's where you apologize then take back the apology, while pointing out you are the actual 'victim'. You end by mocking my social mores driving home your fauxpology.
> 
> You are demonstrating narcissistic tendencies by being deliberately tone deaf to our culture. For example, you refer to us as 'The internet', while this is a subset of the internet it is a community to many of us with real relationships. But you dismiss that as easily as you dismissed LA culture summing up an extremely complex system with a generic label because you feel it applies. That is the face of narcissism. I'm glad we agree on that, have a good day.


Interesting perspective. Well, tell you what, I won't reply to you anymore and if you find me offensive, you could just ignore my posts.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> Interesting perspective. Well, tell you what, I won't reply to you anymore and if you find me offensive, you could just ignore my posts.


 A classic abedication


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Casual Friday
> 
> View attachment 4171778
> Just waiting for Brutus to bring his saw so we can get to drinking on the links before noon. Been waiting for him since 6 this morning. Fucker
> ...


Fry up some cabbage in that bacon fat and leave a half empty bottle of soy bacon bits around. Whatever you do don't eat them, the bacon bits, definitely eat the fried cabbage. That might throw her off the scent.



Srirachi said:


> Interesting perspective. Well, tell you what, I won't reply to you anymore and if you find me offensive, you could just ignore my posts.


Good morning, I see Illinois threw you out too.


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 27, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> ...you could just ignore my posts.





curious2garden said:


> Good morning, I see Illinois threw you out too.


Just couldn't do it, huh? 

You realize of course that you need me. You're lost without Abe, like Batman with no Joker. As a self-proclaimed narcissist, I'll be your Abe, honey. Just keep needing me.

Let's just not talk. I know how this ends. We will fight like cats and dogs until that one day something really fucked up happens like your cat gets backed over by a steamroller. I'll message you an uncharacteristically sympathetic consolation after which you'll start crying and fly me to CA and we'll have sex.

I told you, I'm never coming back to LA. Unless you buy me sushi.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 27, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Fry up some cabbage in that bacon fat and leave a half empty bottle of soy bacon bits around. Whatever you do don't eat them the bacon bits, definitely eat the fried cabbage. That might throw her off the scent.
> 
> 
> Good morning, I see Illinois threw you out too.


just cook it on the grill, eat it every day, wash the dishes, and brush your teeth.....perfect crime


----------



## neosapien (Jul 27, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> Just couldn't do it, huh?
> 
> You realize of course that you need me. You're lost without Abe, like Batman with no Joker. As a self-proclaimed narcissist, I'll be your Abe, honey. Just keep needing me.
> 
> ...


That's almost poetic. If it wasn't so fucking creepy. Do you drink wine by the box too?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 27, 2018)

no....the clink of the screw cap ring on the jelly jar sounds classier


----------



## ANC (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## dangledo (Jul 27, 2018)

This is 6'7" Brutus. Not really his name and he hates it so that's what I call him. He's got a saw there which I now realize you can't see. 
 
 
Cleared some shit for the linemen and we were out. Cut it and leave it.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 27, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> Just couldn't do it, huh?
> 
> You realize of course that you need me. You're lost without Abe, like Batman with no Joker. As a self-proclaimed narcissist, I'll be your Abe, honey. Just keep needing me.
> 
> ...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 28, 2018)

dangledo said:


> This is 6'7" Brutus. Not really his name and he hates it so that's what I call him. He's got a saw there which I now realize you can't see.
> View attachment 4171998
> View attachment 4171999
> Cleared some shit for the linemen and we were out. Cut it and leave it.


One of the guys on the crew that took down my trees yesterday had to be just about 7ft tall and 3ft+ wide. The guy was a fucking mountain, a chiseled fucking mountain, no homo. I got a kink in my neck trying to look him in the eye when we were talking. He asked to use my restroom and had to duck and go sideways through my 32x80 front door to get in the house and the floorboards on my porch were creaking in agony. I also watched him one arm a 24" bar Husqy most of the day like it was a pocket knife.


----------



## InigoMontoya (Jul 28, 2018)

The house is a war zone. Me against the cyborgs. I found spider mites about a week ago and have been doing everything I can to eradicate the population. Spray you say? Well I'm in flowering . Got a few dozen ladybugs in the tent doing battle but a lot of them prefer the fans to the plants. But a strong and careful vacuum here and there, hand grooming and picking leaves I think I can keep the population under enough control to save at least some of my harvest.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 28, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> One of the guys on the crew that took down my trees yesterday had to be just about 7ft tall and 3ft+ wide. The guy was a fucking mountain, a chiseled fucking mountain, no homo. I got a kink in my neck trying to look him in the eye when we were talking. He asked to use my restroom and had to duck and go sideways through my 32x80 front door to get in the house and the floorboards on my porch were creaking in agony. I also watched him one arm a 24" bar Husqy most of the day like it was a pocket knife.


POIDH!!
Come on! I'm waiting!


----------



## ANC (Jul 28, 2018)

Had a good laugh at the shops just now... watched a guy get tackled to the pavement for shoplifting by a 300 pound African lady. She was fast as lightning.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> The house is a war zone. Me against the cyborgs. I found spider mites about a week ago and have been doing everything I can to eradicate the population. Spray you say? Well I'm in flowering . Got a few dozen ladybugs in the tent doing battle but a lot of them prefer the fans to the plants. But a strong and careful vacuum here and there, hand grooming and picking leaves I think I can keep the population under enough control to save at least some of my harvest.


Damn, I am sorry, I live in constant fear of mites.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 28, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> The house is a war zone. Me against the cyborgs. I found spider mites about a week ago and have been doing everything I can to eradicate the population. Spray you say? Well I'm in flowering . Got a few dozen ladybugs in the tent doing battle but a lot of them prefer the fans to the plants. But a strong and careful vacuum here and there, hand grooming and picking leaves I think I can keep the population under enough control to save at least some of my harvest.


Captian Jack's spinosad.

Putting the plants in the shower or outside and spraying them off with water works as well.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jul 28, 2018)

InigoMontoya said:


> The house is a war zone. Me against the cyborgs. I found spider mites about a week ago and have been doing everything I can to eradicate the population. Spray you say? Well I'm in flowering . Got a few dozen ladybugs in the tent doing battle but a lot of them prefer the fans to the plants. But a strong and careful vacuum here and there, hand grooming and picking leaves I think I can keep the population under enough control to save at least some of my harvest.


Yeah, I'm crying with you. I'm fighting the 2spots, again.


curious2garden said:


> Damn, I am sorry, I live in constant fear of mites.


I wish the fear stuck with me. I'll keep up on ipm for a while, then I get lazy.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 28, 2018)

I'll be back laker yo's. I gotta go help lost girls get back on track. God's work, son.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 28, 2018)

got a haircut! and a beard trim. wife was complaining. for weeks. so i finally did it. hah


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 28, 2018)

my beard is getting long enough that it tickles my chest when i'm trying to sleep, about time to braid it


----------



## lokie (Jul 28, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> my beard is getting long enough that it tickles my chest when i'm trying to sleep, about time to braid it


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 28, 2018)

Apparently the trees they took down were harboring carpenter ants, because now my house is crawling with them, I must've killed a couple hundred since this morning. Been clearing leaves and debris from around the house all day in preparation for a chemical assault. 
DIE! DIE! DIE!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 28, 2018)

lahadaextranjera said:


> POIDH!!
> Come on! I'm waiting!


Sorry too late.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2018)

I have a new screen door for my slider. I almost installed it. Tomorrow before it's 116 we'll see who wins.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I have a new screen door for my slider. I almost installed it. Tomorrow before it's 116 we'll see who wins.


You outta bed by 7am?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 28, 2018)

lokie said:


>


close


----------



## demmaters (Jul 28, 2018)

Up before the Sun, puff and coffee, tended to my girl, and relaxed all day. I call that an accomplished day!


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 28, 2018)

demmaters said:


> Up before the Sun, puff and coffee, tended to my girl, and relaxed all day. I call that an accomplished day!


Who are you?


----------



## somedude584 (Jul 28, 2018)

Made it out the door before 8, got a car wash, paid my electric bill, went boxing today and bought beer


----------



## demmaters (Jul 28, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Who are you? View attachment 4172534


Someone new


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> You outta bed by 7am?


Tomorrow I will be.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 28, 2018)

demmaters said:


> Someone new


That's believable.


----------



## demmaters (Jul 28, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> That's believable.


I appreciate the warm welcome.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 28, 2018)

demmaters said:


> I appreciate the warm welcome.


You must be a wool sock.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 28, 2018)

The cemetery exceeded my expectations! It was a really beautiful cemetery.! There was a salesman who was called to help us locate Hanks grave . He gave us 2 maps with excellent directions to locate the grave and met us at the gravesite to take our pictures with The tombstone. It was fatally awesome!


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jul 28, 2018)

I ordered some mega crop for $3.18 (free 230g) . . .and poured a new pad in the back yard to build a fire pit on.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 28, 2018)

demmaters said:


> Someone new


----------



## demmaters (Jul 28, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> You must be a wool sock.


The moths must have given me away!


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 28, 2018)

demmaters said:


> Someone new


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 28, 2018)

demmaters said:


> The moths must have given me away!


It was the cotton blend.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I have a new screen door for my slider. I almost installed it. Tomorrow before it's 116 we'll see who wins.


Wow! . It was a nice day here. 82 and nice breeze going. I so just wanted to lay in a hammock all day. 





Oh. Here's today's harvest. Zucchini is the replacement for noodles and such since we went carb free. Those are about 18-24 inches long and some almost as thick as a 2 liter bottle.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Wow! . It was a nice day here. 82 and nice breeze going. I so just wanted to lay in a hammock all day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The wheel barrow gave it scale! Wow


----------



## demmaters (Jul 28, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> It was the cotton blend.


 Wool, or cotton? Either way, socks are awesome!


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 28, 2018)

demmaters said:


> Wool, or cotton? Either way, socks are awesome!


So you are a sock? @curious2garden Who is this?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> The wheel barrow gave it scale! Wow


There's some squash in the bottom. Got a recipe for pancakes out of them.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jul 28, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Wow! . It was a nice day here. 82 and nice breeze going. I so just wanted to lay in a hammock all day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at those peppers!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 28, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> So you are a sock? @curious2garden Who is this?


The avatar is the giveaway to who it is.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 28, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> Look at those peppers!


I picked them a bit early. Got plenty growing and I wanted some for omlets.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> So you are a sock? @curious2garden Who is this?


Not a clue


whitebb2727 said:


> The avatar is the giveaway to who it is.


Ok I'm clueless, who?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 28, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> The avatar is the giveaway to who it is.


 Not to meeee


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I picked them a bit early. Got plenty growing and I wanted some for omlets.


Wish I was close enough they look delicious, ALL of them LOL


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 28, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> The avatar is the giveaway to who it is.


I guess I'm out of the loop. Fill me in?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Wish I was close enough they look delicious, ALL of them LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2018)

cannabineer said:


>


They are great raw when they are small


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Not a clue
> 
> Ok I'm clueless, who?


I was thinking it was the person that grows po......errr..... I mean tomatoes.

I could be wrong.


curious2garden said:


> Wish I was close enough they look delicious, ALL of them LOL


Thank you.

If you were close you would be welcome to them. 

We get along pretty good with our neighbors. We always have more eggs and veggies than we need. I give it to neighbors and take a mix of stuff to the homeless shelter once a week during harvest.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I was thinking it was the person that grows po......errr..... I mean tomatoes.
> 
> I could be wrong.
> 
> ...


Interesting. You are a sweetie about the extra veggies and thank you.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> They are great raw when they are small


These big ones are nice. They are very neutral in flavor. 


jacksmuff said:


> I guess I'm out of the loop. Fill me in?


I couldn't do that. You would be surprised how many people I am on here. It takes a lot of work keeping the writing styles differnt.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 28, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> These big ones are nice. They are very neutral in flavor.
> 
> I couldn't do that. You would be surprised how many people I am on here. It takes a lot of work keeping the writing styles differnt.


Wtf I hate you then.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 28, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Wtf I hate you then.


I gave a very big hint to my thoughts of who it is.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 28, 2018)

We went to Manhattan Beach today. It was beautiful but we stepped in oil tar balls which was horrible. The lifeguard told us how to get it off our feet . I still can’t fucking believe how fucked up this is. He made it seem like it’s an everyday norm to scrub his feet with WD 40 after work.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 28, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I gave a very big hint to my thoughts of who it is.


Wtf I love you then.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 28, 2018)

I think I need the Spliffs Notes


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 28, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Wtf I love you then.


Mmmm.

I went to deemater profile page and looked at thier post. I'm conflicted on the person I think it is. One line in particular makes me think I'm right but the rest make me think I'm wrong.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 28, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Mmmm.
> 
> I went to deemater profile page and looked at thier post. I'm conflicted on the person I think it is. One line in particular makes me think I'm right but the rest make me think I'm wrong.


What line would that be?


----------



## Huckster79 (Jul 28, 2018)

Two oil changes and a transfer case top up- looks like the T Case top up gunna be every oil change thing  she’s leaking- I hate to leave em leak anything but don’t feel like tearing it apart myself and don’t want to spent 5 or 6 bills on her for just that...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Mmmm.
> 
> I went to deemater profile page and looked at thier post. I'm conflicted on the person I think it is. One line in particular makes me think I'm right but the rest make me think I'm wrong.


Growing autos made me dismiss that thought


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> We went to Manhattan Beach today. It was beautiful but we stepped in oil tar balls which was horrible. The lifeguard told us how to get it off our feet . I still can’t fucking believe how fucked up this is. He made it seem like it’s an everyday norm to scrub his feet with WD 40 after work.


My son lives in Manhattan Beach right up from the Ocean. Anyway, tar on our feet is normal in So Ca. Growing up there seemed to be a lot more than currently.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Growing autos made me dismiss that thought


you guys are keeping it secret I see.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> My son lives in Manhattan Beach right up from the Ocean. Anyway, tar on our feet is normal in So Ca. Growing up there seemed to be a lot more than currently.


Never had that problem growing up in S Fla.
Sounds gross to be honest.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Growing autos made me dismiss that thought


Same here. I made the statement off the avatar alone and since reading thier quotes now don't really know who it is.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 28, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Never had that problem growing up in S Fla.
> Sounds gross to be honest.


Its fucked. I never had this problem on the New Jersey shore either. There was that one spill of hypodermic needles and bags of blood and plasma that washed up one year but never after. The tar ball are not easy to spot either. They are like crusty marshmallows hidddn under the surface of the sand . They explode on u and u are fucked. If u touch it you just keep spreading it all over you. . Paper towels and sunblock get it off too. Real bummer man.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> you guys are keeping it secret I see.


I don't think it's him.


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 28, 2018)

You'd need a big roll of gauze and a little aloe .......got a light?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Its fucked. I never had this problem on the New Jersey shore either. There was that one spill of hypodermic needles and bags of blood and plasma that washed up one year but never after. The tar ball are not easy to spot either. They are like crusty marshmallows hidddn under the surface of the sand . They explode on u and u are fucked. If u touch it you just keep spreading it all over you. . Paper towels and sunblock get it off too. Real bummer man.


I'll take the tar over the used bio material LOL. But I grew up with it so it seems normal


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I don't think it's him.


idk the him you guys are talking about? pm me.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2018)

demmaters said:


> Ugh, no. I'm just someone new to the boards hoping to learn from others. Crucify me as a troll, if you please. I'm not here to start a damned troll war.


It's nothing personal. We've had some real problems with socks. So when new people show up relatively quickly in TnT we are usually suspicious. It all works out in time.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> idk the him you guys are talking about? pm me.


Sent


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Sent


Thanks


----------



## jacksmuff (Jul 28, 2018)

@demmaters you may not be him but tits or dick would be cool.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 28, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Wtf I hate you then.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 28, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> We went to Manhattan Beach today. It was beautiful but we stepped in oil tar balls which was horrible. The lifeguard told us how to get it off our feet . I still can’t fucking believe how fucked up this is. He made it seem like it’s an everyday norm to scrub his feet with WD 40 after work.


LOL. It's way much better now. Back in the 50-60's there active oil wells all over around there, just thinking of Manhatten, Seal Beach, Long Beach, etc got your feet covered in tar. After trudging to the parking lot you'd have sand/tar boots


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 28, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL. It's way much better now. Back in the 50-60's there active oil wells all over around there, just thinking of Manhatten, Seal Beach, Long Beach, etc got your feet covered in tar. After trudging to the parking lot you'd have sand/tar boots


Damn, that's gross


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 28, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Damn, that's gross


It all got much better when off shore oil drilling was banned. The problem is that there was/is so much oil in that area the there are lots of natural oil seeps making tar. The native Indians used to use it for a bunch of purposes


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 28, 2018)

I never considered natural seeps - not too many on the "Lantic" coast.


----------



## 757growin (Jul 28, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Its fucked. I never had this problem on the New Jersey shore either. There was that one spill of hypodermic needles and bags of blood and plasma that washed up one year but never after. The tar ball are not easy to spot either. They are like crusty marshmallows hidddn under the surface of the sand . They explode on u and u are fucked. If u touch it you just keep spreading it all over you. . Paper towels and sunblock get it off too. Real bummer man.


I remember those days. Swimming in nyc's garbage they dumped off our coast. Ah the 80s


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 29, 2018)

demmaters said:


> No, it isn't personal, but it's certainly a display of weakness and pettiness. You'd prefer an inbred cess pool or an echo chamber.


Your assessment of the atmosphere here is based on *your* past experience elsewhere. 
The assumption of a cess pool being bad should be based on the depth of truth within that echo chamber.
Welcome to RIU.


----------



## lokie (Jul 29, 2018)

demmaters said:


> No, it isn't personal, but it's certainly a display of weakness and pettiness. You'd prefer an inbred cess pool or an echo chamber.


Cess pool is a bit harsh, don't you think?

We prefer to think of it as our International Jacuzzi.


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 29, 2018)

demmaters said:


> Someone new


...poor guy.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2018)

demmaters said:


> No, it isn't personal, but it's certainly a display of weakness and pettiness. You'd prefer an inbred cess pool or an echo chamber.


LOL Welcome to RIU, post often, cesspool is one word and you're gonna love the bear.



Srirachi said:


> ...poor guy.


LOL assumptions, you just can't stop making them.


----------



## ANC (Jul 29, 2018)

Jizzcuzzi


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2018)

ANC said:


> Jizzcuzzi


What no image interpretation of that. I'm disappointed.


----------



## dangledo (Jul 29, 2018)

Not pooping is what I've accomplished.


Feels like i ate a half pound of extra sharp cheddar, hard salami, and some two hearted ales


And two steaks. 

 

Arrrgh says me butthole


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Not pooping is what I've accomplished.
> 
> 
> Feels like i ate a half pound of extra sharp cheddar, hard salami, and some two hearted ales
> ...


 Did you fry those in stealth bacon fat? I'd eat that


----------



## 420God (Jul 29, 2018)

Spent most of yesterday refinishing my bathtub. Had to sand the shit out of it and spray it with epoxy. We attempted to brush it on but it wasn't as easy as we thought so I had to grab the hplv gun. Made the whole house stink. Looks new again though!


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 29, 2018)

420God said:


> Spent most of yesterday refinishing my bathtub. Had to sand the shit out of it and spray it with epoxy. We attempted to brush it on but it wasn't as easy as we thought so I had to grab the hplv gun. Made the whole house stink. Looks new again though!
> 
> View attachment 4172828


Have you thought of washing the calf's/wildlife outside?


----------



## ANC (Jul 29, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> What no image interpretation of that. I'm disappointed.


*Urban Dictionary: Jizzcuzzi*

https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Jizzcuzzi
A jizzcuzzi is when a you are having intercourse and when pulling out, you blow your load and all the warm jizz fills up her bellybutton, creating a jacuzzi of jizz.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2018)

420God said:


> Spent most of yesterday refinishing my bathtub. Had to sand the shit out of it and spray it with epoxy. We attempted to brush it on but it wasn't as easy as we thought so I had to grab the hplv gun. Made the whole house stink. Looks new again though!
> 
> View attachment 4172828


Very nice, I'm still struggling with a lousy screen door!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2018)

demmaters said:


> No, it isn't personal, but it's certainly a display of weakness and pettiness. You'd prefer an inbred cess pool or an echo chamber.


Good morning honey: I think you took a wrong turn. Let me help.

The "Flesh Pics for Acceptance" forum is this-a way.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-beautiful-human-anatomy.945661/

The "Hypocritical Moralizations" forum is that-a way.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/post-a-quote-too.959404/


----------



## 420God (Jul 29, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Very nice, I'm still struggling with a lousy screen door!


I fixed those this spring. 

Since I already made the house stink I resurfaced my dinning room table too.


----------



## dangledo (Jul 29, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Did you fry those in stealth bacon fat? I'd eat that


I didn't do the venison loins cause they were still a bit frozen. 

Soon. Very soon


----------



## dangledo (Jul 29, 2018)

420God said:


> I fixed those this spring.
> 
> Since I already made the house stink I resurfaced my dinning room table too.
> 
> View attachment 4172842



That looks really nice

Good work as always


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 29, 2018)

demmaters said:


> No, it isn't personal, but it's certainly a display of weakness and pettiness. You'd prefer an inbred cess pool or an echo chamber.


No. Not at all.

It's just a fact that when a new member goes straight to toke and talk or politics as soon as joining usually it is a previous banned member.

Most of the time new members hang out in the grow sections first then make it here after being a member for a while.


----------



## 420God (Jul 29, 2018)

dangledo said:


> That looks really nice
> 
> Good work as always


Thanks, it just needed a little sanding and poly. I tend to chip it up by bringing car parts in to work on.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2018)

420God said:


> Thanks, it just needed a little sanding and poly. I tend to chip it up by bringing car parts in to work on.


 Calf splat in the shower stall and RTV silicone on the kitchen table ... party at God's house


----------



## dangledo (Jul 29, 2018)

420God said:


> Spent most of yesterday refinishing my bathtub. Had to sand the shit out of it and spray it with epoxy. We attempted to brush it on but it wasn't as easy as we thought so I had to grab the hplv gun. Made the whole house stink. Looks new again though!
> 
> View attachment 4172828


We tried a few methods to clean the grooves of the textured base of our tub. Nothing seemed to work

My wife then bought some norwex brand
cleaning rags that you don't need to use chemicals/sprays just water and holy shit they cleaned it with ease. Amazing.

It is lined with silver and kills bacteria on contact. after using them for a year I got protein swab test and it they're still working like new.




420God said:


> Thanks, it just needed a little sanding and poly. I tend to chip it up by bringing car parts in to work on.


Lol my wife would probably physically attack me if I did such a thing. The car parts thing. Dope table though, like the butcher block look


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2018)

420God said:


> I fixed those this spring.
> 
> Since I already made the house stink I resurfaced my dinning room table too.
> 
> View attachment 4172842


Belongs in CN's Beautiful thread.


----------



## 420God (Jul 29, 2018)

dangledo said:


> We tried a few methods to clean the grooves of the textured base of our tub. Nothing seemed to work
> 
> My wife then bought some norwex brand
> cleaning rags that you don't need to use chemicals/sprays just water and holy shit they cleaned it with ease. Amazing.
> ...


We have hard water so there were calcium spots and rust stains that we just couldn't remove anymore and we built the bathroom around the tub so the only way to replace it is ripping down a wall, the paint turned out better than we thought it would. And yeah, we use the table as a butcher block too so there were knife marks all over from that last cow we did. I got another table for that now though so hopefully this'll last a bit.


----------



## Srirachi (Jul 29, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL assumptions, you just can't stop making them.


Irony... you just can't stop making it.

You know... if you really believe I'm a narcissist (as I do), then your inability to stop replying to me is sweet victory. Any attention is good attention for a narcissist. What's the DSM say about people who argue with people they believe are mentally ill?

Although I already enjoyed making you sound like a speaker at a Trump Stump on the border so much, I'm not sure what's left for me.



curious2garden said:


> You are demonstrating narcissistic tendencies by being deliberately tone deaf to our culture. For example, you refer to us as 'The internet', while this is a subset of the internet it is a community to many of us with real relationships. But you dismiss that as easily as you dismissed LA culture summing up an extremely complex system with a generic label because you feel it applies. That is the face of narcissism. I'm glad we agree on that, have a good day.


Did Kellyanne Conway write this for you?


----------



## dangledo (Jul 29, 2018)

420God said:


> We have hard water so there were calcium spots and rust stains that we just couldn't remove anymore and we built the bathroom around the tub so the only way to replace it is ripping down a wall, the paint turned out better than we thought it would. And yeah, we use the table as a butcher block too so there were knife marks all over from that last cow we did. I got another table for that now though so hopefully this'll last a bit.



A buddy did all his counters in butcher block and I thought it wasnt gonna work, but turned out very nice. Wood grain goes with anything I reckon. 

I've been looking for a nice block top moveable island for the kitchen. My wife just has her mind set it wont match. 

I'll find one she likes someday


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> Irony... you just can't stop making it.
> 
> You know... if you really believe I'm a narcissist (as I do), then your inability to stop replying to me is sweet victory. Any attention is good attention for a narcissist. What's the DSM say about people who argue with people they believe are mentally ill?
> 
> ...





Srirachi said:


> .....snip..... I won't reply to you anymore......snip.....


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2018)

In honor of the eclipse and our very own @ANC I killed a bottle of this SA cab yesterday. I love this stuff. Here is the empty with an honor guard.


----------



## ANC (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## dangledo (Jul 29, 2018)

Srirachi said:


> I'm not sure what's left for me.



The door hitting you in the ass?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2018)

LOL



cannabineer said:


> In honor of the eclipse and our very own @ANC I killed a bottle of this SA cab yesterday. I love this stuff. Here is the empty with an honor guard.


Wow on reply the pic comes up! Let's see if I can post it for you.

@ANC CN drank this in your honor!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> Wow on reply the pic comes up! Let's see if I can post it for you.
> View attachment 4172884


 Thank you Annie!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Thank you Annie!!


You're welcome!

I finally accomplished getting that damn screen door installed! No pics because it is just a screen door. Now I need to wash the patio doors, again. It never ends.

Now for the celebratory cup of coffee. Although @dangledo 's Bloody Mary keeps circling my brain.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jul 29, 2018)

I haven't done nothing today being Sunday and all I'm just gonna watch the walking dead marathon on amc and smoke weed all day.
Poor little old me lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 29, 2018)

dangledo said:


> A buddy did all his counters in butcher block and I thought it wasnt gonna work, but turned out very nice. Wood grain goes with anything I reckon.
> 
> I've been looking for a nice block top moveable island for the kitchen. My wife just has her mind set it wont match.
> 
> I'll find one she likes someday


Consider making one, locate a hardwood store near you. Maple is fairly easy to find and be a lot cheaper than buying a completed one. Wifey would love a custom made by you, could be worth many impromptu BJs


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jul 29, 2018)

I just ordered 2 egg, potato and bacon smothered burritos . . . going to be a good day!


----------



## dangledo (Jul 29, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Consider making one, locate a hardwood store near you. Maple is fairly easy to find and be a lot cheaper than buying a completed one. Wifey would love a custom made by you, could be worth many impromptu BJs


Genius!


I like the way you think, malt


----------



## ANC (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 29, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Consider making one, locate a hardwood store near you. Maple is fairly easy to find and be a lot cheaper than buying a completed one. Wifey would love a custom made by you, could be worth many impromptu BJs


drill holes, glue pegs in the holes, glue them all together, run through a planer.
the pegs really help keep things together, especially if you drill the holes one size too small and hammer them together


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> I just ordered 2 egg, potato and bacon smothered burritos . . . going to be a good day!


Add chorizo and you're golden mmmmmmmm


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2018)

ANC said:


>


Are baby bats called bittens?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 29, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> drill holes, glue pegs in the holes, glue them all together, run through a planer.
> the pegs really help keep things together, especially if you drill the holes one size too small and hammer them together


Yep, I made one for the ex that way 15 yrs ago, still in service. 24x36x4in. Weighs a ton and solid as hell. Materials cost less than $100. She loves it


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 29, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Are baby bats called bittens?


they are now


----------



## Bareback (Jul 29, 2018)

420God said:


> Spent most of yesterday refinishing my bathtub. Had to sand the shit out of it and spray it with epoxy. We attempted to brush it on but it wasn't as easy as we thought so I had to grab the hplv gun. Made the whole house stink. Looks new again though!
> 
> View attachment 4172828


Hey man is that a fiber glass unit, damn it looks good.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Hey man is that a fiber glass unit, damn it looks good.


Everything god touches comes out looking great!


----------



## 420God (Jul 29, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Hey man is that a fiber glass unit, damn it looks good.


Yep, we used Rustoleum tub and tile epoxy.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 29, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Everything god touches comes out looking great!


True so true.




420God said:


> Yep, we used Rustoleum tub and tile epoxy.


I need to get some was you able to do the whole thing with just one box .

Nice table btw , polyurethane I'm guessing or maybe lacquer.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 29, 2018)

Mr Blamo said:


> I haven't done nothing today being Sunday and all I'm just gonna watch the walking dead marathon on amc and smoke weed all day.
> Poor little old me lol


They fucked up killing Carl off and rumors of killing Rick off. If they do I will quit watching.


----------



## smokebros (Jul 29, 2018)

Got the garden reset today. New tent, new oscillating fan, and got all the existing plants cut down and thrown into the drying tent. Today was a win.


----------



## 420God (Jul 29, 2018)

Bareback said:


> True so true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah just one box. I did a light coat on the walls and triple coated the bottom. Package says it'll do 2 coats on a regular size tub but mine is almost twice the size of average.


----------



## 420God (Jul 29, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> They fucked up killing Carl off and rumors of killing Rick off. If they do I will quit watching.


Idk if I'm even gonna watch anymore. The stupid choices they were making really annoyed the shit outta me. I actually thought Z nation became more entertaining.


----------



## dangledo (Jul 29, 2018)

Do they still use biscuit jointers? Probably too big for a butcher block

Been forever since I've done any woodwork.

Highschool to be exact. Check out this baby lol. Just like everything I did in hs it was thrown together last minute. Teacher wasn't impressed that i put only one piece of Walnut in with the oak. Or that I rounded the edges rather than a fancy router bit. I must've glued the fuck out of it cause friends that made them too split apart. Fuck off Mr. Pankey and the c+ you gave me.



20 years later it's still a shitty cutting board. I just may sand and vegetable oil this pup today

Is there a food safe wood putty out there?


----------



## Bareback (Jul 29, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> They fucked up killing Carl off and rumors of killing Rick off. If they do I will quit watching.





420God said:


> Idk if I'm even gonna watch anymore. The stupid choices they were making really annoyed the shit outta me. I actually thought Z nation became more entertaining.


My daughter went to the set to watch an episode being taped, while standing in line for a autograph someone had a seizure she runs over to help and the actor she was waiting for came over and gave her a bottle of water.... she's like wtf I'm I suppose to drown this guy.....whatever it's a cool momento. 

It's less than a three hour drive to the set from the house so she's been a few times, and stranger things is shoot there too.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 29, 2018)

420God said:


> Idk if I'm even gonna watch anymore. The stupid choices they were making really annoyed the shit outta me. I actually thought Z nation became more entertaining.


Scott Gimple is an idiot and should have been fired but instead was promoted.

The walking dead show should have stayed fairly true to the comic. The have fear the walkimg dead to do whatever on.

I don't really think Andrew Lincoln will leave the show. He is only in six episodes next season. I know he gets hurt bad. I'm thinking the whisperers take him hostage.

Maggie is only in six episodes. She has a new show as well.


----------



## 420God (Jul 29, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Do they still use biscuit jointers? Probably too big for a butcher block
> 
> Been forever since I've done any woodwork.
> 
> ...


I use JB Weld wood epoxy, says it doesn't have any solvents so might be safe for food?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2018)

420God said:


> I use JB Weld wood epoxy, says it doesn't have any solvents so might be safe for food?
> View attachment 4172959


 Epoxy is generally considered safe for food apps, so long as it isn't filled with lead, Finshaggy's weed or other toxics


----------



## dangledo (Jul 29, 2018)

Appreciate it fellas



cannabineer said:


> Finshaggy's weed or other toxics



Lol. I kinda miss the shit shows. Pwussy stress thread just isn't filling the void he's left.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 29, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Do they still use biscuit jointers? Probably too big for a butcher block
> 
> Been forever since I've done any woodwork.
> 
> ...


i've always used saw dust and elmer's wood glue for anything food related. i know that's not stained, but if you do anything that is, you can put a few drops of the stain in the wet glue/saw dust, and it'll be damn close to matching when it dries.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 29, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Do they still use biscuit jointers? Probably too big for a butcher block
> 
> Been forever since I've done any woodwork.
> 
> ...


Biscuits are too small, thin and can't handle the shear force of a heavy block. Pegs(dowels) are the way to go, I used oak pegs. If you don't make it as end grain it will be a lot less work. Effectively I used maple "2x4's", not end grain. 12 3ft sections, drilled them for the pegs, slapped it together, glued and clamped the shit out it, left it alone for 2 days. Planed, sanded, oiled it and she was using it 5 days later. I've resanded it 3 or 4 times in the 15 yrs just to pretty it up. If you do do it, pro-tip: work from inside out


----------



## ANC (Jul 29, 2018)

check from 1:50


----------



## ANC (Jul 29, 2018)

I watch shit like this to calm my mind...


----------



## dangledo (Jul 29, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Biscuits are too small, thin and can't handle the shear force of a heavy block. Pegs(dowels) are the way to go, I used oak pegs. If you don't make it as end grain it will be a lot less work. Effectively I used maple "2x4's", not end grain. 12 3ft sections, drilled them for the pegs, slapped it together, glued and clamped the shit out it, left it alone for 2 days. Planed, sanded, oiled it and she was using it 5 days later. I've resanded it 3 or 4 times in the 15 yrs just to pretty it up. If you do do it, pro-tip: work from inside out


Duly noted

I'm really liking the idea. Winter is where I have the most time and always looking for something to do.

Been checking ideas on Google and purple heart with Maple looks pretty cool.

She wanted to do purple heart wood floors if we were to have had a girl so that may be a sell.

I have about everything needed besides a planer.

*Anyone interested in checking out some amazing woodwork, from hand carved custom recurve bows and arrows, inlays with fine grain wood, hardened self knocks, hand spliced fletchings, natural joinery, and you're on IG, pm me for his handle. My best buddy father. He's one of a kind. Stunning detail.

Warning; you could spend the better half of the day checking out his work


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Duly noted
> 
> I'm really liking the idea. Winter is where I have the most time and always looking for something to do.
> 
> ...


I have to be very careful about that. Last time I did that one of these things followed me home and won't let go of my Unisaw


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 29, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Duly noted
> 
> I'm really liking the idea. Winter is where I have the most time and always looking for something to do.
> 
> ...


Forgot to tell you; I ended up making it free-standing a year later, made a stand for it. 2x3 ft took up too much counter space and it weighed close to 100 lbs. She has a big enough kitchen though. (maple is around 45 lbs/cu foot)

Purple heart is gorgeous. However it makes wicked splinters and they infect easy. For a cutting board/block it should be end-grain or else nasty splinters


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 29, 2018)

ANC said:


> I watch shit like this to calm my mind...


Nice vids, thank you


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 29, 2018)

Not really *my* accomplishment, but Mrs. Stool bathed the dogs yesterday and now they smell like perfume from the pet shampoo. 

It smells like old lady perfume -- but it's better than ass & halitosis, so there's that...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Not really *my* accomplishment, but Mrs. Stool bathed the dogs yesterday and now they smell like perfume from the pet shampoo.
> 
> It smells like old lady perfume -- but it's better than ass & halitosis, so there's that...


I use Plax on my dog's teeth, nightly, after picking up their kibble. I put it on a cosmetic puff and then rub their teeth concentrating on the gum line. I also monthly touch up with a scaler. It really helps the halitosis.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 29, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I use Plax on my dog's teeth, nightly, after picking up their kibble. I put it on a cosmetic puff and then rub their teeth concentrating on the gum line. I also monthly touch up with a scaler. It really helps the halitosis.


Thanks for the tip! 

Maybe the ass & halitosis are related???
Hell both dogs eat their own shit once in a while -- and they LOVE cat shit.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Thanks for the tip!
> 
> Maybe the ass & halitosis are related???
> Hell both dogs *eat their own shit once in a while -- and they LOVE cat shit*.


You may wish to wear gloves when you clean their teeth.


----------



## 420God (Jul 29, 2018)

Fair with the family.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 29, 2018)

420God said:


> Fair with the family.
> 
> View attachment 4173013


bring me a corn dog


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 29, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> bring me a corn dog


----------



## 420God (Jul 29, 2018)

Fishing with the wife.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 29, 2018)

420God said:


> Fishing with the wife.
> 
> View attachment 4173111


She's skinny...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 29, 2018)

Today, I got approved and certified by Los Angeles City Fire Department for Hospital Fire and Life Safety. good for 4 years. After the class, I stopped by the 7Solstise Collective in KTown and got 2 grams of Purple Punch...then finally Got all my documents together and sealed up ready to be mailed to get my Dutch Social Security #. 
AKA "Burgerservicenumber". I sneeked in a really good long sweaty workout at GoldsGyms, doing 2 10 minute sessions on the Hydro Message Chair pre and post workout.. It was a really nice weekend! Hope ya'll had an awesome weekend as well.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 29, 2018)

Mostly laid in bed and pulled dingleberries off my cats butt. I try to avoid the soft ones.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 29, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> Mostly laid in bed and pulled dingleberries off my cats butt. I try to avoid the soft ones.


And here's a reason to love short haired dogs.

"One less thing"


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> Mostly laid in bed and pulled dingleberries off my cats butt. I try to avoid the soft ones.


Thank god for scissors and hair clippers for the big jobs


----------



## Bareback (Jul 29, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Do they still use biscuit jointers? Probably too big for a butcher block
> 
> Been forever since I've done any woodwork.
> 
> ...


Not a clue on food safe wood putty, but many years ago I use to make a lot cutting boards, and there's a food safe wood conditioner to prevent bacteria growth.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jul 30, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> I switched to vape after a 30+ year cigarette habit about 3 years ago, every 4 months or so I would reduce the nicotine level started out buying 21 mg then 18 mg etc.. (I smoked Camel Wides so I figured I needed the strongest they had) Last January I dropped to zero nicotine still hitting the vape but at this point I am doing it for oral fixation I am sure as what the hell else am I getting out of it? Glad to be over the nicotine addiction anyway and some day I hope to put down the vape as well. At least the wife likes the smell


Well maybe I put this behind me too, I just got home from the hospital after 13 days, Went in on an emergency with abdominal pain on July 17th, turns out my appendix burst, then the wound got infected. Looks like I am on the correct mend as they let me go home today. Taking antibiotics and it easy for the next ten days. So good to be out of the hospital and back on RIU and life!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 30, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> Mostly laid in bed and pulled dingleberries off my cats butt. I try to avoid the soft ones.


 Here kitty kitty kitty


----------



## Bareback (Jul 30, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> Well maybe I put this behind me too, I just got home from the hospital after 13 days, Went in on an emergency with abdominal pain on July 17th, turns out my appendix burst, then the wound got infected. Looks like I am on the correct mend as they let me go home today. Taking antibiotics and it easy for the next ten days. So good to be out of the hospital and back on RIU and life!


Holy shit, I know peeps that happened to, they said it was the sickest they'd ever been.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 31, 2018)

Today I learned that some nutes by Cutting Edge Solutions can have precipitation problems. 
 


For comparison, I just finished off a gallon of GH micro that was over a year old -- with zero signs of precipitation.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 31, 2018)

unless it gives you a specific order, the part with the calcium should be added first and given time to dissolve, before you add the part with the sulfur. those aren't always the precipitates, but probably 75% of the time.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Today I learned that some nutes by Cutting Edge Solutions can have precipitation problems.
> View attachment 4174163
> View attachment 4174164
> 
> ...


I had some Gen Hydro Flora series nutes I stored in 1996. I pulled them out in 2011 and started using them in 2012. They were just like new. I'm a fan of GH.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 31, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> unless it gives you a specific order, the part with the calcium should be added first and given time to dissolve, before you add the part with the sulfur. those aren't always the precipitates, but probably 75% of the time.


This wouldn't be surprising if it was a complete nutrient like dyna-gro Foliage Pro, but I was under the impression that one of the reasons for going with 2 and 3-part nutrients was to avoid precipitation problems.
Hydro nutes that are lumpy could cause clogs in drip systems...


----------



## Bareback (Jul 31, 2018)

I finally asked the wife what the name of the surgery my son had is, and it's called " Orthognathic Advancement " . She had to ask several people for the term, so now I don't feel so bad for remembering what it was called.

He is doing much much better.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 31, 2018)

I did a little trimming over the weekend. 

In an effort to avoid unwanted attention, I'll top off the bin with "normal" yard waste before it goes to the curb. 

My grow is legal but I still try to be stealthy.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 31, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I did a little trimming over the weekend.
> View attachment 4174201
> In an effort to avoid unwanted attention, I'll top off the bin with "normal" yard waste before it goes to the curb.
> 
> My grow is legal but I still try to be stealthy.


Like 7 years ago I sprayed eagle20 (myclobutanil) on 4 large plants before I put them into flower. Then 3 hours after transferring them into my flower room I thought better of the idea and trashed them I’m two of those large rubbish bins. Stinky af, lol, didn’t try to cover anything up. Always wonder what my garbage men think about me...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 31, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I did a little trimming over the weekend.
> View attachment 4174201
> In an effort to avoid unwanted attention, I'll top off the bin with "normal" yard waste before it goes to the curb.
> 
> My grow is legal but I still try to be stealthy.


the first rule of grow club? don't talk about grow club.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 31, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> Like 7 years ago I sprayed eagle20 (myclobutanil) on 4 large plants before I put them into flower. Then 3 hours after transferring them into my flower room I thought better of the idea and trashed them I’m two of those large rubbish bins. Stinky af, lol, didn’t try to cover anything up. Always wonder what my garbage men think about me...


they probably think you found your kids plants and shit canned them


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 31, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they probably think you found your kids plants and shit canned them


Yeah, except throwing out plant material isn’t exactly an isolated incident...lol...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 31, 2018)

It seems that marketing efforts over the last few months have really paid off. I've gone from having an excess of over 5 pounds, down to about a half pound! It now feels weird not to have a huge surplus, but I remember that this is what it feels like to be selling successfully. I'm making far less brownies, too, which is great. I fucking hate brownies now, but I'm grateful that they paid the rent and bills for awhile. I also recently put another $20k into the storage facility safe, and another $9k into the bank. I also bought a new bose sound system for my chamber group for about $3k, among various other toys. I think it's time to start looking at houses, that's a good place to put the excess $. Life is good again...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> It seems that marketing efforts over the last few months have really paid off. I've gone from having an excess of over 5 pounds, down to about a half pound! It now feels weird not to have a huge surplus, but I remember that this is what it feels like to be selling successfully. I'm making far less brownies, too, which is great. I fucking hate brownies now, but I'm grateful that they paid the rent and bills for awhile. I also recently put another $20k into the storage facility safe, and another $9k into the bank. I also bought a new bose sound system for my chamber group for about $3k, among various other toys. I think it's time to start looking at houses, that's a good place to put the excess $. Life is good again...


Can't beat real estate. I'd invest in other countries real estate too! Certain south, South American states immediately come to mind.

Good job Tyler, you'll have to live close enough to a major city with an art district to be able to attribute it to successful busking


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jul 31, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


>


Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jul 31, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I did a little trimming over the weekend.
> View attachment 4174201
> In an effort to avoid unwanted attention, I'll top off the bin with "normal" yard waste before it goes to the curb.
> 
> My grow is legal but I still try to be stealthy.


Hence the reason I built a compost bin!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 31, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Can't beat real estate. I'd invest in other countries real estate too! Certain south, South American states immediately come to mind.
> 
> Good job Tyler, you'll have to live close enough to a major city with an art district to be able to attribute it to successful busking


Lol. Luckily, I do. Downtown Chicago is quite posh and artsy, and I do make good money busking when I need to. It's just nice not to _need_ to. The wedding music biz is good, too, and folks get a discount for paying in cash...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol. Luckily, I do. Downtown Chicago is quite posh and artsy, and I do make good money busking when I need to. It's just nice not to _need_ to. The wedding music biz is good, too, and folks get a discount for paying in cash...


I always think of you at Christmas. I meant when you bought Chile and move there.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 31, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> It seems that marketing efforts over the last few months have really paid off. I've gone from having an excess of over 5 pounds, down to about a half pound! It now feels weird not to have a huge surplus, but I remember that this is what it feels like to be selling successfully. I'm making far less brownies, too, which is great. I fucking hate brownies now, but I'm grateful that they paid the rent and bills for awhile. I also recently put another $20k into the storage facility safe, and another $9k into the bank. I also bought a new bose sound system for my chamber group for about $3k, among various other toys. I think it's time to start looking at houses, that's a good place to put the excess $. Life is good again...


That’s awesome! congratulations. I’m happy for your success and wish u more in the future!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 31, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s awesome! congratulations. I’m happy for your success and wish u more in the future!


You're a sweetheart. I'll call you when I retire in a few years, maybe we can hook up. How's the new job going?


----------



## ANC (Jul 31, 2018)

I brew a compost tea from my leaves after stashing it in bags for a while to break down a bit.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 1, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> excess $


What’s that?


----------



## Bareback (Aug 1, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> What’s that?


I think that happens when you don't have a wife....or maybe the excess $ hangs out with the rainbow colored unicorn , I'm not sure because I have never seen either.
P.S. I don't Tyler has a wife but I've had one for thirty years and I ain't never seen excess$.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 1, 2018)

So I decided to keep my 10 year old car til next year's model end and get a new 2019 something. That said, I had to get new tires and last time I swore I would go cheap, but when the rubber hit the road so to speak, I couldn't bring myself to do it. Ended up with Michelin Premier A/S 95V from Tire Rack.

Now the reason for the post. For decades all I ever used for a tire gauge were those cheap stick gauges, (5 gauges, 5 different readings). I ordered this, and was really pleased with it. USA made, small company, good craftsmanship, lifetime NQA warranty. After it came I got a robo inquiry from Amazon with the usual questions. I answered and got a reply from one of the company founders. We emailed back and forth a couple of times. I was impressed...so if you need a quality tire gauge:

https://www.amazon.com/JACO-ElitePro-Tire-Pressure-Gauge/dp/B015HURK64


----------



## neosapien (Aug 1, 2018)

It was raining pretty good when I got to my first job this morning. So I went in the back and organized my tools into this new tool tote I just got. I've rocked a tool belt ever since I first started. I liked the tool belt because it was one less thing I had to carry but felt I needed something bigger and more well organized. I started off as someone's helper for 2 years and then the service side organically started to grow so then it was decided I would start my own crew. But I felt uneasy as my mentor was the only one that these customers had known for the last 15 years and was worried when I showed up alone that they would only look at me as "the helper". So I decided to rock the toolbelt to look more professional. I believe it worked. But alas I have outgrown you dear friend. I will keep you just in case though…


----------



## dstroy (Aug 1, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Wow! . It was a nice day here. 82 and nice breeze going. I so just wanted to lay in a hammock all day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol we've been eating so much roasted zucchini, love that stuff

so good

my wife is on a carb free diet, which means I am also on a "carb free" diet

I like my zucchini noodles a little crunchy


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2018)

neosapien said:


> It was raining pretty good when I got to my first job this morning. So I went in the back and organized my tools into this new tool tote I just got. I've rocked a tool belt ever since I first started. I liked the tool belt because it was one less thing I had to carry but felt I needed something bigger and more well organized. I started off as someone's helper for 2 years and then the service side organically started to grow so then it was decided I would start my own crew. But I felt uneasy as my mentor was the only one that these customers had known for the last 15 years and was worried when I showed up alone that they would only look at me as "the helper". So I decided to rock the toolbelt to look more professional. I believe it worked. But alas I have outgrown you dear friend. I will keep you just in case though…
> 
> View attachment 4174504


You need to put 44 small penis stickers or stamps on it


----------



## dstroy (Aug 1, 2018)

neosapien said:


> It was raining pretty good when I got to my first job this morning. So I went in the back and organized my tools into this new tool tote I just got. I've rocked a tool belt ever since I first started. I liked the tool belt because it was one less thing I had to carry but felt I needed something bigger and more well organized. I started off as someone's helper for 2 years and then the service side organically started to grow so then it was decided I would start my own crew. But I felt uneasy as my mentor was the only one that these customers had known for the last 15 years and was worried when I showed up alone that they would only look at me as "the helper". So I decided to rock the toolbelt to look more professional. I believe it worked. But alas I have outgrown you dear friend. I will keep you just in case though…
> 
> View attachment 4174504


I had a toolbag just like that while I was on a ship, lasted through some hard use/being dragged around on non-skid surfaces, dropped 20ft when full, etc.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 1, 2018)

I had to do some first aid this morning...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 1, 2018)

neosapien said:


> It was raining pretty good when I got to my first job this morning. So I went in the back and organized my tools into this new tool tote I just got. I've rocked a tool belt ever since I first started. I liked the tool belt because it was one less thing I had to carry but felt I needed something bigger and more well organized. I started off as someone's helper for 2 years and then the service side organically started to grow so then it was decided I would start my own crew. But I felt uneasy as my mentor was the only one that these customers had known for the last 15 years and was worried when I showed up alone that they would only look at me as "the helper". So I decided to rock the toolbelt to look more professional. I believe it worked. But alas I have outgrown you dear friend. I will keep you just in case though…
> 
> View attachment 4174504


Maybe one day, in the fullness of time, when you find a neophyte worthy, you can pass down your tool belt in an unbroken line of awesome helper succession.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 1, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> So I decided to keep my 10 year old car til next year's model end and get a new 2019 something. That said, I had to get new tires and last time I swore I would go cheap, but when the rubber hit the road so to speak, I couldn't bring myself to do it. Ended up with Michelin Premier A/S 95V from Tire Rack.
> 
> Now the reason for the post. For decades all I ever used for a tire gauge were those cheap stick gauges, (5 gauges, 5 different readings). I ordered this, and was really pleased with it. USA made, small company, good craftsmanship, lifetime NQA warranty. After it came I got a robo inquiry from Amazon with the usual questions. I answered and got a reply from one of the company founders. We emailed back and forth a couple of times. I was impressed...so if you need a quality tire gauge:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/JACO-ElitePro-Tire-Pressure-Gauge/dp/B015HURK64


Nice price, I have a few stick gauges all three are the large auto shop style and are pretty accurate. If I am setting pressure on my tires, I usually more concerned with consistency than dead butts , but I really never gave it a lot of thought. I also some cheap stick types that never read the same twice, and I have one dial indactor type with a memory function and I like it too, really handy for spare tire checks.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 1, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Maybe one day, in the fullness of time, when you find a neophyte worthy, you can pass down your tool belt in an unbroken line of awesome helper succession.


Neo and awesome helper don't appear to go together....


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 1, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Neo and awesome helper don't appear to go together....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 1, 2018)

dstroy said:


> lol we've been eating so much roasted zucchini, love that stuff
> 
> so good
> 
> ...


i've made hash browns with zucchini before, infused olive oil, salt pepper, and a little garlic.....wasn't to bad...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I had to do some first aid this morning...
> View attachment 4174507
> View attachment 4174508


i'm guessing standard pruning spray for the win???


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> i'm guessing standard pruning spray for the win???


I need some pruning spray ... beats working the clippers


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 1, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I need some pruning spray ... beats working the clippers


got a couple cans, i have to use it for the wexach (sp) trees, and the mesquite trees i have around the house when i trim...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 1, 2018)

Got caught up in my favorite thread with a nacho brunch.

 
1st colored pepper (orange blaze) not counting purple ones that turn early.

 
Trying to keep my for fun outdoor plants from getting over watered, not really working out so well. Can't remember a June and July this wet.

Wish we could ship it to the wildfires out west. We don't need it here.


----------



## ANC (Aug 1, 2018)

Lol, so, I found some smokes yesterday while cleaning.... Decided to give it a try...
Tasted like nothing, maybe a bit of ashtray, but no flavor compared to my vape.... 
I'm glad to say I'm now an ex-smoker.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 1, 2018)

ANC said:


> Lol, so, I found some smokes yesterday while cleaning.... Decided to give it a try...
> Tasted like nothing, maybe a bit of ashtray, but no flavor compared to my vape....
> I'm glad to say I'm now an ex-smoker.


congratulations, now you have to slowly start lowering the amount of nicotine in your vape juice. do it slowly, and within a year you could be totally free


----------



## ANC (Aug 1, 2018)

Yeah I went from an 18 to a 6mg now already


----------



## BleedsGreen (Aug 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I had to do some first aid this morning...
> View attachment 4174507
> View attachment 4174508


Ouch! nice patch work!


----------



## 420God (Aug 1, 2018)

Pulled some cabbage and broccoli today.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Aug 1, 2018)

Still craving the vape since being home from the hospital but since I have been down to 0 MG nicotine since January it has to all be mental. Holding off because I am sure while better then cigs the vape can't be good for me, Hopefully in another week or two the urges will pass too.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Aug 1, 2018)

420God said:


> Pulled some cabbage and broccoli today.
> 
> View attachment 4174552 View attachment 4174553 View attachment 4174554


Beautiful looking produce. Not sure what is wrong with me but I love cabbage.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 1, 2018)

hate cole slaw, love cooked cabbage....little salt and pepper, little celery seed, let it cook on low all day...throw in a pot of soup beans and some cornbread and you have enough natural gas to cook tomorrows dinner


----------



## 420God (Aug 1, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> hate cole slaw, love cooked cabbage....little salt and pepper, little celery seed, let it cook on low all day...throw in a pot of soup beans and some cornbread and you have enough natural gas to cook tomorrows dinner


I like sauerkraut on my bratwurst and we use it in a lot of asian cuisines.


----------



## dstroy (Aug 1, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> Beautiful looking produce. Not sure what is wrong with me but I love cabbage.


Me too. Especially when pickled or fermented. Man, I love some kimchi.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 1, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Me too. Especially when pickled or fermented.


Fermented you say?

*Stinkheads*
A traditional dish of the Yupik people of southwest Alaska, Stinkheads are fermented fish heads, most often King salmon. It was once customary to place the fish heads and guts in a barell, bury it in the ground and leave them to ferment, before consuming them. In modern times plastic bags and recipients started being used, but due to the high danger of Botulism, stinkheads are now buried stright in the dirt, in special burial pits. After a few weeks, when the salmon heads are all rotten, Stinkheads are ready to be eaten.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 1, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> i'm guessing standard pruning spray for the win???


Yep. 
Liquid asphalt.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Aug 1, 2018)

I am going to accomplish as much as I can today . . . Everyone will still be disappointed though


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 1, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> I am going to accomplish as much as I can today . . . Everyone will still be disappointed though


it only matters if you are


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 1, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Fermented you say?
> 
> *Stinkheads*
> A traditional dish of the Yupik people of southwest Alaska, Stinkheads are fermented fish heads, most often King salmon. It was once customary to place the fish heads and guts in a barell, bury it in the ground and leave them to ferment, before consuming them. In modern times plastic bags and recipients started being used, but due to the high danger of Botulism, stinkheads are now buried stright in the dirt, in special burial pits. After a few weeks, when the salmon heads are all rotten, Stinkheads are ready to be eaten.


i'm willing to try a lot of things, but i'll have to take a pass on the stinkheads.
i dated a korean girl who's 500 year old grandpa made kimchi in a couple of big ceramic crocks that were not buried, but sat in a covered pit in the backyard. you lifted that lid and it was like a rotten cabbage was trying to screw your nose, and was using vinegar as lube.
it wasn't actually bad once you got it in your mouth, but i had to hold my breath to get it there.
not sure what it tasted like, it was so hot it made all the nerves in your mouth go into a coma.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 1, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Me too. Especially when pickled or fermented. *Man, I love some kimchi*.


Real talk


----------



## dstroy (Aug 1, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Fermented you say?
> 
> *Stinkheads*
> A traditional dish of the Yupik people of southwest Alaska, Stinkheads are fermented fish heads, most often King salmon. It was once customary to place the fish heads and guts in a barell, bury it in the ground and leave them to ferment, before consuming them. In modern times plastic bags and recipients started being used, but due to the high danger of Botulism, stinkheads are now buried stright in the dirt, in special burial pits. After a few weeks, when the salmon heads are all rotten, Stinkheads are ready to be eaten.


I've never eaten fermented meat, but I've eaten lutefisk which was a thing where I grew up in WA.

Normally I just eat those pickled sausages from the gas station though because they're shaped like my other favorite food.


----------



## ANC (Aug 1, 2018)

Made me think of the hot dog sausage machine in Sam and Max games.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 1, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> hate cole slaw, love cooked cabbage....little salt and pepper, little celery seed, let it cook on low all day...throw in a pot of soup beans and some cornbread and you have enough natural gas to cook tomorrows dinner


Brassicas are good for your mitochondria. 
---
*Brassicas and Their Various Organosulfur Compounds*
Sulforaphane, an organosulfur compound found in broccoli (especially the sprouts), cabbage, brussel sprouts, and cauliflower, inhibited mitochondrial permeability and reduced oxidative stress by increasing glutathione activity in rats.

In inhabitants of a Chinese farming community, where airborne pollution is high and liver cancer incidence is elevated, drinking a sulforaphane-rich broccoli sprout drink was also able to increase the urinary excretion of those airborne pollutants.

Broccoli sprouts reduced oxidative stress in type 2 diabetics, as shown in a double blind placebo-controlled trial.

Organosulfur compounds from all kinds of brassicas have the potential to reduce or counteract the carcinogens derived from high-heat cooking.

Eating brassicas along with a carcinogen salad prevented the absorption of said carcinogens.
---
https://www.marksdailyapple.com/why-you-should-eat-sulfur-rich-vegetables/


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 1, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I think that happens when you don't have a wife....or maybe the excess $ hangs out with the rainbow colored unicorn , I'm not sure because I have never seen either.
> P.S. I don't Tyler has a wife but I've had one for thirty years and I ain't never seen excess$.



Nope, no wife. I've had two already, and just needed a break. The second one still takes a nice chunk of my ass via child support. I may go for number three in a couple of years, I'm often on the lookout for the next ex-Mrs. Durden...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 1, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Nope, no wife. I've had two already, and just needed a break. The second one still takes a nice chunk of my ass via child support. I may go for number three in a couple of years, I'm often on the lookout for the next ex-Mrs. Durden...


3rd time is the charm, i'm on my 3rd now, longest marriage in the record books for me.....


shhh don't tell my wife...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 1, 2018)

I think it's too late for me to High-grade.
Mrs GWN has tolerated me for over 3 1/2 decades.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 1, 2018)

that's what it's really about. love is nice, but after about 5 years, the little shit starts to get to you. if you can find someone that can stand your bullshit, and you can stand theirs, that's the key to a good relationship


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 1, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> 3rd time is the charm, i'm on my 3rd now, longest marriage in the record books for me.....
> 
> 
> shhh don't tell my wife...


Good to hear. Besides, if the next one doesn't work out my lawyer said the third divorce is free (buy two, get one free)


----------



## Bareback (Aug 1, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Nope, no wife. I've had two already, and just needed a break. The second one still takes a nice chunk of my ass via child support. I may go for number three in a couple of years, I'm often on the lookout for the next ex-Mrs. Durden...


Hahaha , next please..... I married the same one twice. She was a sweet girl the first time and a crazy bitch the second, but for the kids sake and all that jazz. She is a much different person today, but we have different bedrooms and different lives. It's all good though because she is disabled now and has a lot of health issues and to tell you the truth I will be lost without her..... and I hope i never have to live a minute without her. She's still a crazy bitch at times but she is my crazy bitch all the time. Hahaha next please...


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 1, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Good to hear. Besides, if the next one doesn't work out my lawyer said the third divorce is free (buy two, get one free)


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 1, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Good to hear. Besides, if the next one doesn't work out my lawyer said the third divorce is free (buy two, get one free)


you have a lawyer like that too...

eh i'm surprised she puts up with me, i asked her one time how come she hasn't shot me yet, she just grinned and said don't give her any ideas.....classic

i always tell her she isn't the meanest woman in the world but she definetly in the top 2, mother nature being number 1


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 1, 2018)

dstroy said:


> I've never eaten fermented meat, but I've eaten lutefisk which was a thing where I grew up in WA.
> 
> Normally I just eat those pickled sausages from the gas station though because they're shaped like my other favorite food.


FUCK i hate lutefisk. i lived right next door to a Lutheran church that had monthly lutefisk dinners....i'd have to go out for the night , it stunk like the bottom of the outhouse at the biggest whore house in 1860 kansas city....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 1, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> you have a lawyer like that too...
> 
> eh i'm surprised she puts up with me, i asked her one time how come she hasn't shot me yet, she just grinned and said don't give her any ideas.....classic
> 
> i always tell her she isn't the meanest woman in the world but she definetly in the top 2, mother nature being number 1


----------



## Bareback (Aug 1, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> you have a lawyer like that too...
> 
> eh i'm surprised she puts up with me, i asked her one time how come she hasn't shot me yet, she just grinned and said don't give her any ideas.....classic
> 
> i always tell her she isn't the meanest woman in the world but she definetly in the top 2, mother nature being number 1


Mine has shot at me at least twice, the last time I seen her squeeze the trigger and I side stepped just in time. Ohh she's a good shot too , damn thing is it's my gun..... women..... sleep with one eye open.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I did a little trimming over the weekend.
> View attachment 4174201
> In an effort to avoid unwanted attention, I'll top off the bin with "normal" yard waste before it goes to the curb.
> 
> My grow is legal but I still try to be stealthy.


Why not compost it? Kill two birds with one stone. Once it is composted it makes a great base to grow in. Good drainage. It drains well and is fluffy where it won't compact on the roots. 

One of the largest lot plants I ever saw was grown in ten years of compost that filled a ditch.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 1, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Mine has shot at me at least twice, the last time I seen her squeeze the trigger and I side stepped just in time. Ohh she's a good shot too , damn thing is it's my gun..... women..... sleep with one eye open.


really don't have to worry bout that to much these days. I guess the years we've been married, I guess I have done something right. Just at the present time can't figure out what that might be.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 1, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Why not compost it? Kill two birds with one stone. Once it is composted it makes a great base to grow in. Good drainage. It drains well and is fluffy where it won't compact on the roots.
> 
> One of the largest lot plants I ever saw was grown in ten years of compost that filled a ditch.


I hated to waste all that green goodness but right now I've got three worm bins and no compost heap.

We have one of those brown compost barrels on a stand, but it needs to be customized before I use it again (poor drainage).


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 1, 2018)

Yesterday, I tried to finish cutting up the trees they dropped last Friday. I was using my buddies Husqvarna 435. Ran it for about an hour, shut it down to get a drink and came back to it locked up. I thought it seized, so I tore it apart. The fucking crankshaft bearings are just supported by the plastic housing! There's no metal support. And one bearing overheated and melted the case, cocking the crankshaft, binding the flywheel to the coil pickup. Plastic crankshaft support..... I shimmed it with some aluminum and copper flashing and got it running true within a couple thousandths of an inch. Should be good enough. I really wish I had access to a lathe and miller, would make repairs like these much easier. 

Because of this I pulled out my seized Husqy 350. It's got a full metal case, not fucking plastic. I'm looking into a big bore kit, bigger carb and a tuned pipe. A little port work and it'll be a nice little hot saw. For less than a new one. Vroom, vroom, gotta love a 2 stroke.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Aug 1, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Yesterday, I tried to finish cutting up the trees they dropped last Friday. I was using my buddies Husqvarna 435. Ran it for about an hour, shut it down to get a drink and came back to it locked up. I thought it seized, so I tore it apart. The fucking crankshaft bearings are just supported by the plastic housing! There's no metal support. And one bearing overheated and melted the case, cocking the crankshaft, binding the flywheel to the coil pickup. Plastic crankshaft support..... I shimmed it with some aluminum and copper flashing and got it running true within a couple thousandths of an inch. Should be good enough. I really wish I had access to a lathe and miller, would make repairs like these much easier.
> 
> Because of this I pulled out my seized Husqy 350. It's got a full metal case, not fucking plastic. I'm looking into a big bore kit, bigger carb and a tuned pipe. A little port work and it'll be a nice little hot saw. For less than a new one. Vroom, vroom, gotta love a 2 stroke.


I think you win today!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 1, 2018)

Made hors d oeuvres. Decided that was enough, who needs a main course.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 1, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Mine has shot at me at least twice, the last time I seen her squeeze the trigger and I side stepped just in time. Ohh she's a good shot too , damn thing is it's my gun..... women..... sleep with one eye open.


"Mine has shot at me at least twice"........."at least twice"........that implies there are times you aren't sure about? maybe an old girl friend took a few shots for fun?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I hated to waste all that green goodness but right now I've got three worm bins and no compost heap.
> 
> We have one of those brown compost barrels on a stand, but it needs to be customized before I use it again (poor drainage).


Worms like cannabis. Freeze the leaves and then crumble them before adding to worm bins.


----------



## dstroy (Aug 1, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> FUCK i hate lutefisk. i lived right next door to a Lutheran church that had monthly lutefisk dinners....i'd have to go out for the night , it stunk like the bottom of the outhouse at the biggest whore house in 1860 kansas city....


I had clogs as a kid, and we used to hang out at the sons of Norway club. I’m definitely not Nordic but my town sure was and those dudes can fuckin party.


Sorry for the smell, but lutefisk makes the meatballs taste better if that’s even possible.


----------



## ANC (Aug 2, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> FUCK i hate lutefisk.


I hate just reading about it even.

I have genuine lederhosen from when I was a kiddie, my dad's younger sister dated a German guy.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 2, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> "Mine has shot at me at least twice"........."at least twice"........that implies there are times you aren't sure about? maybe an old girl friend took a few shots for fun?


The first time she all liquored up and crazy eyed, the second time I was. ...... it's always in fun right lol.
I don't take it personally when someone shoots at me, hell it's usually my fault anyway, except the time when I was being robbed in ATL, I definitely didn't bring that on myself.


I've got more than 1" of rain since yesterday morning,, I'm not sure what the running total for week is but damn.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 2, 2018)

it rained all day yesterday and is still at it today, at least an inch and a half, maybe two.....and we don't need it. waiting for trees to start falling.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 2, 2018)

Bareback said:


> The first time she all liquored up and crazy eyed, the second time I was. ...... it's always in fun right lol.
> I don't take it personally when someone shoots at me, hell it's usually my fault anyway, except the time when I was being robbed in ATL, I definitely didn't bring that on myself.
> 
> 
> I've got more than 1" of rain since yesterday morning,, I'm not sure what the running total for week is but damn.


I’ve been shot at once and robbed once. Neither are fun. The time I was shot at we were down the street from a police station so moments later, here they come. Searched me and my buddy, all around where we were only to find nothing. I told them when they pulled up that I was the victim and the chic who shot is now getting away. They didn’t believe me

We have been getting monsoon rain here just about every afternoon( par for Florida) we got an inch in an hour yesterday. Crazy lightning too..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 2, 2018)

i've been shot twice, neither time was a lot of fun. once in the ass, with rocksalt, for being a loudmouth drunk punk, and once when i pushed this chicks hand down so she wouldn't shoot her boyfriend, she shot me in the foot....neither time was me being a hero or anything, just drunken stupidity....guess it's a good thing i don't drink anymore, probably be dead a while back


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 2, 2018)

where do you find if your area is above or below average rainfall for the year? i've been looking and all i can find is data for past years, can't even find year to date numbers, so i can do the math myself


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2018)

ANC said:


> I hate just reading about it even.
> 
> I have genuine lederhosen from when I was a kiddie, my dad's younger sister dated a German guy.


Did she keep his lederhosen as a trophy?


----------



## ANC (Aug 2, 2018)

No man, it was kiddie lederhosen they brought back from Germany for me....
She ended up marrying a wifebeater though.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 2, 2018)

ANC said:


> No man, it was kiddie lederhosen they brought back from Germany for me....
> She ended up marrying a wifebeater though.


i've tried to understand other people my whole life, and women in particular. haven't had a lot of success. my step sister would rather be with someone abusive than be alone. i've talked to her about it, she has no explanation, and neither do i, really.
all you can do is beat the guys ass, and she won't appreciate that....


----------



## 420God (Aug 2, 2018)

Just finished dragging a dead deer into some long swamp grass, when I got out I noticed a huge dragonfly on my shoulder. I kinda freaked out like a sissy and batted it off of me before realizing I still had my slimy gloves on. I need a shower.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 2, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I’ve been shot at once and robbed once. Neither are fun. The time I was shot at we were down the street from a police station so moments later, here they come. Searched me and my buddy, all around where we were only to find nothing. I told them when they pulled up that I was the victim and the chic who shot is now getting away. They didn’t believe me
> 
> We have been getting monsoon rain here just about every afternoon( par for Florida) we got an inch in an hour yesterday. Crazy lightning too..


Yeah I seen your rain on the radar, it looked crazy. I've got family in the pan handle so I'm always checking the radar down there, do you get street flooding with just a little bit of rain , family live one block from the gulf and if it rains heavy, there's standing water everywhere , it usually goes away pretty quick . I think they may be 3' above sea level.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2018)

hey send some of that rain this way....sheesh....pretty screwed up when u walk in your front yards and all u hear is crunch, crunch.......


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 2, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Yeah I seen your rain on the radar, it looked crazy. I've got family in the pan handle so I'm always checking the radar down there, do you get street flooding with just a little bit of rain , family live one block from the gulf and if it rains heavy, there's standing water everywhere , it usually goes away pretty quick . I think they may be 3' above sea level.....


Yeah we do get the flooding, it comes down so hard the drainage can’t handle it. The road I live on floods in a sprinkle


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 2, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> We have been getting monsoon rain here just about every afternoon( par for Florida) we got an inch in an hour yesterday. Crazy lightning too..


Growing up south of Miami we had big T storms roll in on us from the Everglades almost every afternoon in the summer.
We called them "Everglades Express".

During the storms the drop in temps & the breeze felt nice but afterwards watching the water vapor rise off of everything (and the humidity going through the roof) negated the earlier good feels.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 2, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Growing up south of Miami we had big T storms roll in on us from the Everglades almost every afternoon in the summer.
> We called them "Everglades Express".
> 
> During the storms the drop in temps & the breeze felt nice but afterwards watching the water vapor rise off of everything (and the humidity going through the roof) negated the earlier good feels.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 2, 2018)

I slept late and then went food shopping. It's too fucking hot to do anything, it was upper 90s in the shade when I got back, but I'm still gonna go cut wood. I'm quartering some 30" dia x 20ft logs lengthwise for another couple huglekultures. It'll be a good test for that saw I just fixed. If it survives splitting logs for a few hours in 90F+ heat, I'll say it was a success. I'm fucking good, but i still fully expect it to go BOOM! once I go full throttle and bury it full depth.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 2, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I slept late and then went food shopping. It's too fucking hot to do anything, it was upper 90s in the shade when I got back, but I'm still gonna go cut wood. I'm quartering some 30" dia x 20ft logs lengthwise for another couple huglekultures. It'll be a good test for that saw I just fixed. If it survives splitting logs for a few hours in 90F+ heat, I'll say it was a success. I'm fucking good, but i still fully expect it to go BOOM! once I go full throttle and bury it full depth.


Do yourself a favor and change the pitch of the chain from the standard 25° to 5° .... your welcome.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 2, 2018)

dstroy said:


> I've never eaten fermented meat, but I've eaten lutefisk which was a thing where I grew up in WA.


I lived in Ballard


----------



## dangledo (Aug 2, 2018)

Had the air conditioning turned off last Thursday * when the wifey took off to Florida. Just turned it back on omw to pick them up. I'm guessing it should save at least a hundred on the bill. We'll see. 


WeedFreak78 said:


> I slept late and then went food shopping. It's too fucking hot to do anything, it was upper 90s in the shade when I got back, but I'm still gonna go cut wood. I'm quartering some 30" dia x 20ft logs lengthwise for another couple huglekultures. It'll be a good test for that saw I just fixed. If it survives splitting logs for a few hours in 90F+ heat, I'll say it was a success. I'm fucking good, but i still fully expect it to go BOOM! once I go full throttle and bury it full depth.


I always go boom when I'm full throttle and full depth


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 2, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Had the air conditioning turned off last Thursday
> 
> 
> I always go boom when I'm full throttle and full depth


LOL, strange that, eh?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 2, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Had the air conditioning turned off last Thursday
> 
> 
> I always go boom when I'm full throttle and full depth


I googled "Chainsaw Dildo" for a funny pic to add.



Nothing funny there.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 2, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I googled "Chainsaw Dildo" for a funny pic to add.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing funny there.


LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2018)

One dog 1/2 shaved LOL such wounded dignity


----------



## dangledo (Aug 2, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, strange that, eh?


Oops look like I never finished a post. Damn auto save


----------



## dstroy (Aug 2, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I lived in Ballard


I lived in poulsbo


----------



## ANC (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## Hiiskyylove (Aug 3, 2018)

TheWiseInfidel said:


> sounds brolic for a one man job. i had school in the morning 9-10:30 then work from 12-9. i mastered taking out oil filters that are in hard to reach places. i guess that would be my main accomplishment of the day, i've always known how to do oil changes but now i know what techniques and tools to use for particularly difficult filters to reach. anyways, yeah.


Band straps son


----------



## dangledo (Aug 3, 2018)

No, backstraps, son

Finally got around to frying some loins in bacon grease few days ago 1.5 min each side. I pussed out and did them on the grill. 
 

 

I'm gonna experiment smoking a roast, braising, then into a crock for shits. Try and make a nice pepper crust. Very small roasts and they've been in the deep freeze for 2 years now so just gonna see what happens. 



Also made some bubble. 2 min wash, dump, repeat. Rest of the material saved for coconut oil. 


Cleaned the washer and bags with everclear. Winterized for three days and still fucked up and can see a bit of waxes suspended. Think I poured too quickly or possibly a small hole in filters. Either way s'not bad, s'not bad at all.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 3, 2018)

@Karah, it ain't fair-ah. You and I apart will tear me heart piece by piece. They say it's impossible but I don't care-ah.. let's make a baby, baby. You absolutely drive me crazy,
baby....


----------



## ANC (Aug 4, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> let's make a baby, baby


Least you can do is try...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 4, 2018)

I took apart 4 chainsaws yesterday and was only able to get one running, the smallest one I have, which doesn't do me much good. One needs a lower case and bearings, one needs a cylinder and pistons, one needs parts that aren't available anymore. Fucking sucks, i wanted this wood dealt with quick and now I'm looking at, at least, a week before I START seeing any parts. So I'm gonna roll the dice on another used one if I can find a good deal in the next couple days.

I got up early today and went and picked the garden. Got a pile of cherry tomatoes, few san marzano tomatoes, a couple cucumbers, a couple peppers, 3 summer squash, bunch of Swiss chard, bowl of string beans, sage, basil and a surprise cantaloupe. I didn't plant cantaloupe where this was, I thought it was butternut, and it's getting huge. I saw a dozen baby fruit already. I fucking love melons, and they remind me of my grandfather being cheesy and saying "Oh, honeydew! I cantaloupe. Oh,casbah!" whenever he bought them. I need to get out there and tie back plants and weed..I could barely walk around between my tomatoes spreading like vines and the squashes running everywhere. Need more room, gotta go bigger next year. It's pouring out now, so today's all indoors, mixing soil, transplanting and training, then i gotta start harvesting tonight.

I work too much for someone that doesn't work..


----------



## ANC (Aug 4, 2018)

Doing a PCB trace repair on a fan resistor I pulled from the donor car... about to put it all back together.... YEAY for more than full blast fan.


----------



## alphapinene (Aug 4, 2018)

dangledo said:


> No, backstraps, son
> 
> Finally got around to frying some loins in bacon grease few days ago 1.5 min each side. I pussed out and did them on the grill.
> View attachment 4175614
> ...


mmmm looks yummy (the extract lol) ...thought it was QWET for a sec

edit **nevermind just saw the everclear


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Aug 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Today I spent a couple of hours in the dentist chair getting a temporary crown. (Three sets of shots.)
> 
> Gotta wait a couple of weeks for the lab to make my new gold toof.


Here's another option. If I remember correctly, you're a beer guy. yw


----------



## 420God (Aug 4, 2018)

Put concrete under the deck I built for my sister. Would have been a lot easier to have done it first but my brother in law doesn't plan very well.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 4, 2018)

420God said:


> Put concrete under the deck I built for my sister. Would have been a lot easier to have done it first but my brother in law doesn't plan very well.
> 
> View attachment 4176097


Look on the bright side, you're buff.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 4, 2018)

420God said:


> Put concrete under the deck I built for my sister. Would have been a lot easier to have done it first but my brother in law doesn't plan very well.
> 
> View attachment 4176097


I have an 8 x 14 enclosed porch that's maybe 14" off the ground and has dirt underneath it. I've been fighting it since my parents bought the house. It's always collected water in heavy rain that seeps into the basement. I had to replace a few stringers about 5 years ago because of rot. I had mounded it with packed dirt to divert water, covered with plastic and pea stone, when i fixed the stringers, but that's washing out again and is too inviting to pests. I can't believe I never thought about cementing it.  Thanks God!


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 4, 2018)

420God said:


> Put concrete under the deck I built for my sister. Would have been a lot easier to have done it first but my brother in law doesn't plan very well.
> 
> View attachment 4176097


A power screed machine? Holy fuck. Never seen that before. Wow. I’m getting old.


----------



## 420God (Aug 4, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> A power screed machine? Holy fuck. Never seen that before. Wow. I’m getting old.


Made quick work of it. Way better than dragging a 2x4 back and forth.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 4, 2018)

420God said:


> Made quick work of it. Way better than dragging a 2x4 back and forth.


Fuckin trick shit bro.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 4, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> A power screed machine? Holy fuck. Never seen that before. Wow. I’m getting old.


Was my first thought. Dad did concrete growing up and I've been on plenty of job sites. Never seen one.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 4, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Was my first thought. Dad did concrete growing up and I've been on plenty of job sites. Never seen one.


I’m from the trades, been around 8yrs since i’ve been on a jobsite. Never ever seen that shit. I’m a carpenter by trade(union)


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 4, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m from the trades, been around 8yrs since i’ve been on a jobsite. Never ever seen that shit. I’m a carpenter by trade(union)


I saw one several years ago back when I was doing HVAC, there was a crew at the house we were working on installing a swimming pool with a large concrete slab next to it with a walkway.


----------



## Kushash (Aug 4, 2018)

I accomplished getting a buzz today!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 4, 2018)

Hit up the batting cage for a couple hours. Haven't been in a while but damn i needed that. Sitting by a fire with a doob ready for sparking.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 4, 2018)

We rent those screeds at the HD, but the last big commercial job I was on they placed the concrete with a GPS screed.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 4, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Hit up the batting cage for a couple hours. Haven't been in a while but damn i needed that. Sitting by a fire with a doob ready for sparking.


Last time I went I couldn't hit anything past 70 mph


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 4, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Last time I went I couldn't hit anything past 70 mph


I grew up playing ball but once i hit high school and discovered real partying baseball was over. I haven't held a bat but a couple times since. 70s were wizzing by so i spent the last hour just smacking softballs. Then i got a bucket of balls for the driving range and instantly remembered why golf was never my thing.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 4, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I grew up playing ball but once i hit high school and discovered real partying baseball was over. I haven't held a bat but a couple times since. 70s were wizzing by so i spent the last hour just smacking softballs. Then i got a bucket of balls for the driving range and instantly remembered why golf was never my thing.


I like driving the golf cart.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 4, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I grew up playing ball but once i hit high school and discovered real partying baseball was over. I haven't held a bat but a couple times since. 70s were wizzing by so i spent the last hour just smacking softballs. Then i got a bucket of balls for the driving range and instantly remembered why golf was never my thing.


Driving a bucket of balls is fun; the game of golf, meh not so much. As @mr sunshine noted, driving the carts is a hoot, especially 4 wheeling around the course


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 4, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Driving a bucket of balls is fun; the game of golf, meh not so much. As @mr sunshine noted, driving the carts is a hoot, especially 4 wheeling around the course


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 4, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I’ve been shot at once and robbed once. Neither are fun. The time I was shot at we were down the street from a police station so moments later, here they come. Searched me and my buddy, all around where we were only to find nothing. I told them when they pulled up that I was the victim and the chic who shot is now getting away. They didn’t believe me
> 
> We have been getting monsoon rain here just about every afternoon( par for Florida) we got an inch in an hour yesterday. Crazy lightning too..


Crazy.

I got robbed at gunpoint as a teenager. Not a fun position to be in. 

I've been shot at a few times. I was moving and trying to get the fuck out Dodge when it happened. Lucky to never actually been hit with a round.


----------



## lokie (Aug 4, 2018)

Replaced 2 flood light fixtures with new LEDs.

*39W 3-Head LED Security Lights Motion Outdoor, 260W Equivalent Amico Outdoor Motion Sensor Light, 3000 Lumens, 6000K Daylight White, Waterproof IP65 & ETL, Motion-Activited Flood Light*

Fuck! Those bitches are bright.

They light up 3x as much area of my yard as the old ones did.

I tested them hours ago. 
 
The first time they came on I was sure I had witnessed a super nova and might never see my penis again.

And 
 still see spots.

 

At least they are colorful and serene to watch while buzzed.

Did I mention that there were 2?

+=


----------



## ANC (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 5, 2018)

Bareback said:


> We rent those screeds at the HD, but the last big commercial job I was on they placed the concrete with a GPS screed.


I texted my carpenter buddy last night about that thing. He’s a nail banger, mostly pounding forms and finishing concrete. He says nothing new. Lol. I’m from the commercial side of construction. That’s why i never seen it before i guess.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 5, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Crazy.
> 
> I got robbed at gunpoint as a teenager. Not a fun position to be in.
> 
> I've been shot at a few times. I was moving and trying to get the fuck out Dodge when it happened. Lucky to never actually been hit with a round.


Yeah crazy. I was late teens early 20’s, robbed for a qp and me and a buddy was talking to the girls in the car when the driver got pissed about something we said about her bf so she starts cussing and threatening us, she takes off recklessly and points the gun back towards us, out of the window and busts off a couple rounds. We were not hit, but we were treated like the shooter when leo arrived. She paid for that a week or so later I grew up in the hood, bitches loved to fight..


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 6, 2018)

Did i hear balls? 
Well that brought me back again fast!


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 6, 2018)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Did i hear balls?
> Well that brought me back again fast!


LOL


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2018)

Morning....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 6, 2018)

my a.c. broke down ten days ago. the warranty papers got burnt in the fire, the company we got it from went out of business, we had to go to the manufacturer, just to get told that we would still have to pay for a service call......so just went and got another one. 
after ten days of it being in the 80s and 90s in here, 76 makes me feel like i need to put a sweater on......and i don't own any sweaters...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2018)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Did i hear balls?
> Well that brought me back again fast!


Balls should be seen and not heard 

And not even seen


----------



## Bareback (Aug 6, 2018)

ANC said:


>


IvI' watched about a thousand of their videos, I love what they do.

I do custom countertops and tables of various types, and had built a flatting router jig years ago. I buy my epoxy and colorants from a almost local high-end woodworking supplier .

I've got one that has been commissioned , when I started it I'm going to take pics and post in beautiful thread.


----------



## ANC (Aug 6, 2018)

Best tip I got from them was to tape the underside of the table... I hate even when varnishing, how paint runs around the corners.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 6, 2018)

I've got a good friend that makes "River" Tables.
Some of them are absolutely stunning.


----------



## pop22 (Aug 6, 2018)

Mataro Blue is a strain from Kannabia, not Strain Hunters. Kannabia considers it their best strain. 




Srirachi said:


> I've gotten my last plant cut and hung and am letting the disinfectant do its thing. I use a veterinary disinfectant in between cycles just because it seems like I should... not sure if it matters or not but it makes me feel like I've been productive for the day.
> 
> Looks like a nice haul from the Strain Hunters Mataro Blue. My hands smell delicious. I'll get some pics up later. I've had mixed feelings about Strain Hunters but Mataro Blue seems to be pretty legit. Not stabilized but I have not seen a bad pheno from it yet.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 6, 2018)

ANC said:


> Best tip I got from them was to tape the underside of the table... I hate even when varnishing, how paint runs around the corners.


The thing I got from it was the tube steel legs, it makes the slabs more stable, less likely to warp, and very easy to install, also easy to install adjustable feet.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 6, 2018)

ANC said:


>


I love this shit! 
There's a goofy Brit kid, 19yr, who is a fantastic blacksmith/metallist and makes tons of cool things. Alec Steele --https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWizIdwZdmr43zfxlCktmNw


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 6, 2018)

I jumped a ravine with a golf cart once at full speed- about 7 mph or so. Thing flew for about 3 feet and then took a nosedive into the other bank. Smashed the windshield and got a flat tire. Thing shit our clubs all over the ground too. Still drove ok. I replaced it with a different one at the clubhouse, Drove the banged up one right into the garage and walked out. Always wondered the reaction the dude must have had when he saw this thing all nestled in the garage behind the good ones. Grill on the front had soil and grass sticking out of it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 6, 2018)

bu$hleaguer said:


> I jumped a ravine with a golf cart once at full speed- about 7 mph or so. Thing flew for about 3 feet and then took a nosedive into the other bank. Smashed the windshield and got a flat tire. Thing shit our clubs all over the ground too. Still drove ok. I replaced it with a different one at the clubhouse, Drove the banged up one right into the garage and walked out. Always wondered the reaction the dude must have had when he saw this thing all nestled in the garage behind the good ones. Grill on the front had soil and grass sticking out of it.


 In high school myself and 5 other buddies earned life time bans from 2 golf courses because 4 wheeling the carts was more fun than the game. Dunno if they are still in effect, but one was 7 years later lol


----------



## jacksmuff (Aug 6, 2018)

worked all day at 95 with 80% humidity I'm beat going to bed soon to repeat it tomorrow. All week is looking like shit. My rugs in the house are damp from the humidity.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> worked all day at 95 with 80% humidity I'm beat going to bed soon to repeat it tomorrow. All week is looking like shit. My rugs in the house are damp from the humidity.


FYI I paid $39.95 for an 8 oz lobster tail meal the other day. Hope that brightens your day


----------



## jacksmuff (Aug 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> FYI I paid $39.95 for an 8 oz lobster tail meal the other day. Hope that brightens your day


Not at all. I could ship whole live for less. why didn't you contact me?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Not at all. I could ship whole live for less. why didn't you contact me?


 it's the whole "live" thing


----------



## Bareback (Aug 6, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> In high school myself and 5 other buddies earned life time bans from 2 golf courses because 4 wheeling the carts was more fun than the game. Dunno if they are still in effect, but one was 7 years later lol


When I was 14 while spending two weeks with my grandparents, I was out all night terrorizing the hood at about 2am leo is called and a high speed bicycle vs the entire police force ensues . The cops are racing across the dew covered golf course and we would pop up and then duck into a culvert. The next day the news reports was of all the damage we had done to the course, like wtf if the damn cops hadden been chasing us we wouldn't have even left foot prints. 

PS, I eased back to the grandparents house and the kid with me broke into a empty house and hid in the attic, where he took a shit and wiped his ass with the pink stuff......


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Not at all. I could ship whole live for less. why didn't you contact me?


I was there, it is my favorite place to eat and I didn't mind but I will contact you, just not in the summer.



cannabineer said:


> it's the whole "live" thing


I have zero issues with that.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2018)

Bareback said:


> When I was 14 while spending two weeks with my grandparents, I was out all night terrorizing the hood at about 2am leo is called and a high speed bicycle vs the entire police force ensues . The cops are racing across the dew covered golf course and we would pop up and then duck into a culvert. The next day the news reports was of all the damage we had done to the course, like wtf if the damn cops hadden been chasing us we wouldn't have even left foot prints.
> 
> PS, I eased back to the grandparents house and the kid with me broke into a empty house and hid in the attic, where he took a shit and wiped his ass with the pink stuff......


 You had me at "high speed bicycle"


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> You had me at "high speed bicycle"


Your dad's 88th birthday bike ride is what immediately flashed through my mind.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Your dad's 88th birthday bike ride is what immediately flashed through my mind.


----------



## jacksmuff (Aug 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I was there, it is my favorite place to eat and I didn't mind but I will contact you, just not in the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> I have zero issues with that.


why not in the summer that's when fishing is hot and cheap?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> why not in the summer that's when fishing is hot and cheap?


How do cold packs hold through 120 weather? I wonder if it's possible.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> How do cold packs hold through 120 weather? I wonder if it's possible.


 Briefly


----------



## jacksmuff (Aug 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> How do cold packs hold through 120 weather? I wonder if it's possible.


I could do 3 day shipping with dry ice and seaweed if you want live.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> I could do 3 day shipping with dry ice and seaweed if you want live.


Doesn't dry ice equate to dead?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> I could do 3 day shipping with dry ice and seaweed if you want live.


So with dry ice how do you keep the arthropods of deliciousness from asphyxiating?


----------



## jacksmuff (Aug 6, 2018)

I can ship most places I gave you guys my website already.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> I can ship most places I gave you guys my website already.


 Lobstersite, lobstersite
Does the things that a lobster might


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> I can ship most places I gave you guys my website already.


Not that I remember, shitty memory though I'm using Cannabis, liberally. But temps in my neck of the woods are somewhat uniquely brutal.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Lobstersite, lobstersite
> Does the things that a lobster might


Fuck you and the Spider truck lyrics.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2018)

bu$hleaguer said:


> I jumped a ravine with a golf cart once at full speed- about 7 mph or so. Thing flew for about 3 feet and then took a nosedive into the other bank. Smashed the windshield and got a flat tire. Thing shit our clubs all over the ground too. Still drove ok. I replaced it with a different one at the clubhouse, Drove the banged up one right into the garage and walked out. Always wondered the reaction the dude must have had when he saw this thing all nestled in the garage behind the good ones. Grill on the front had soil and grass sticking out of it.


Ahh Bushie so funny.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Not that I remember, shitty memory though I'm using Cannabis, liberally. But temps in my neck of the woods are somewhat uniquely brutal.


That's because you live in the valley between Major Discomfort Valley and Sudden Auto-Amputation Valley


----------



## jacksmuff (Aug 6, 2018)

whatever guys don't buy mine idc. overpriced lobster is OK for you. I get plenty of business without. I'm not here to rip you off I've sent out to 5 different people one here.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Not that I remember, shitty memory though I'm using Cannabis, liberally. But temps in my neck of the woods are somewhat uniquely brutal.


Woods?
Do Cacti count?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 6, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> whatever guys don't by mind idc. overpriced lobster is OK for you. I get plenty of business without. I'm not here to rip you off I've sent out to 5 different people one here.


It's not about you here - they got distracted fucking with each other.
You're cool.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> whatever guys don't by mine idc. overpriced lobster is OK for you. I get plenty of business without. I'm not here to rip you off I've sent out to 5 different people one here.


I did not think you were at all. I honestly didn't think it would be possible to ship anything to me when from AZ inwards it's like 120 in the shade.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It's not about you here - they got distracted fucking with each other.
> You're cool.


CN has been brain weeviling me recently with certain songs. I return the brain weeviling and so it goes, thanks for translating. Today was brutal here.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I did not think you were at all. I honestly didn't think it would be possible to ship anything to me when from AZ inwards it's like 120 in the shade.


 arrives poached


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2018)

Meow meow meow





Your girl from ipanema won't work on me ha!


----------



## jacksmuff (Aug 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I did not think you were at all. I honestly didn't think it would be possible to ship anything to me when from AZ inwards it's like 120 in the shade.


like I said I can ship most places. don't think I'm not the only one.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> CN has been brain weeviling me recently with certain songs. I return the brain weeviling and so it goes, thanks for translating. Today was brutal here.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Meow meow meow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Fuck you and the Spider truck lyrics.


that's spider pig.....


----------



## 757growin (Aug 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Not that I remember, shitty memory though I'm using Cannabis, liberally. But temps in my neck of the woods are somewhat uniquely brutal.


Lots of live lobsters in vegas and so cal rez casinos.


----------



## 757growin (Aug 6, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> sorry guys prob one of my last logins. hope you all do good in life.


Pm me that site plz. You have little neck clams? Or cherrytstone?


----------



## jacksmuff (Aug 6, 2018)

757growin said:


> Pm me that site plz. You have little neck clams? Or cherrytstone?


I have steamers little neck. and cherry stone. anything else you can think.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2018)

757growin said:


> Lots of live lobsters in vegas and so cal rez casinos.


Yeah I go neither place. But I have seen some live lobsters most closer to the shore although I guess anywhere near an airport would work


----------



## dangledo (Aug 7, 2018)

Helped haul some equipment for a friend who sells kettle corn, corn dogs, mini donuts and Ribeyes at the State Fair, which is a few days away. If I go I usually eat some edibles or micro dose and people watch, maybe once. 

Watch out for fatties on scooters cause they don't give a fuuuuck if they run into you. 

Found some porn for @Singlemalt 

 
 

Also Finished trimming 50 tops from 1 plant. Let the lowers go another 8 days for a nice narcotic effect. Then cleaned the room and potted up a few clones. 


Gonna drop lil man off to Grandma's, then I'm gonna brushcat/hog the day away after a nice


----------



## BleedsGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> like I said I can ship most places. don't think I'm not the only one.


Can you message me the link to your website, had scallops for dinner last night but now after reading this thread I am craving some screaming lobster


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 7, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Helped haul some equipment for a friend who sells kettle corn, corn dogs, mini donuts and Ribeyes at the State Fair, which is a few days away. If I go I usually eat some edibles or micro dose and people watch, maybe once.
> 
> Watch out for fatties on scooters cause they don't give a fuuuuck if they run into you.
> 
> ...


if a fat fucker on a scooter runs into me, they're gonna be a fat fucker with a scooter parked in their fat ass


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 7, 2018)

cannabineer said:


>


makes me think of Albert Hoffman riding his bicycle home while tripping on LSD


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 7, 2018)

all this talk of lobsters is making me wanna go to a Marisquería later for dinner.

It's hot, I don't like it either. I put the dog in the grow room after a walk to cool down.

I've saved the cat from the animal hospital by giving him RSO CBD/thc oil 20:1. He started drinking and eating 20 mins later. He woke me up this morning for his shower water! Qué pesado!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2018)

757growin said:


> Pm me that site plz. You have little neck clams? Or cherrytstone?


Local littleneck population has been displaced by these invasives, the Big-Ass Racing Clam


----------



## ANC (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 7, 2018)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4177392


platypus cloud?


----------



## ANC (Aug 7, 2018)

Lol, just sunset, it didn't quite come out as nice as it looked in real life.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 7, 2018)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4177392


Triceratops facing left cloud.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 7, 2018)

I used to lobstah with my brother out on cape cod as a kid. One summer we had so many of the fuckers that we started doing weird shit with them. We found out that putting our traps where everyone else was was dumb, you just dropped them in front of our house and they were everywhere. We were boiling them, cutting them in half and grilling em, making lobster salad, lobster mousse- that was fucked. We put one in a gravity bong and smoked with it one time too. We were like Forrest Gump and that shrimp guy.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 7, 2018)

Swamped with Yuengling touch up work lately. 

That's a step down down from Sierra Nevada Pale Ale touch up work, but it's always 3 months old at the store lately.
Fuckers.


----------



## dangledo (Aug 8, 2018)

bu$hleaguer said:


> I used to lobstah with my brother out on cape cod as a kid. One summer we had so many of the fuckers that we started doing weird shit with them. We found out that putting our traps where everyone else was was dumb, you just dropped them in front of our house and they were everywhere. We were boiling them, cutting them in half and grilling em, making lobster salad, lobster mousse- that was fucked. We put one in a gravity bong and smoked with it one time too. We were like Forrest Gump and that shrimp guy.



I ate Olive garden then shit my brains out, the other day.

Thought of you while my balls were getting splashed. 

Have any og diarrhea, lately?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2018)

dangledo said:


> I ate Olive garden then shit my brains out, the other day.
> 
> Thought of you while my balls were getting splashed.
> 
> Have any og diarrhea, lately?


OG Tush, lol


----------



## Bareback (Aug 8, 2018)

dangledo said:


> I ate Olive garden then shit my brains out, the other day.
> 
> Thought of you while my balls were getting splashed.
> 
> Have any og diarrhea, lately?


My wife went on Monday and said the exact same thing...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 8, 2018)

While we're on the subject.
Ever have a sneeze sneak up on you during a bowl movement.

You're done shitting NOW!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 8, 2018)

morning...

that always happens to me at taco bell......

working on my first cup of coffee


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 8, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


beware of the burritos man, i shit u not


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 8, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> beware of the burritos man, i shit u not


Back in the 90s I experienced a phenomenon called "taco foam" after eating at taco bell. 

Not pretty...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 8, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Back in the 90s I experienced a phenomenon called "taco foam" after eating at taco bell.
> 
> Not pretty...


i wouldn't think it would be

last time i ate there, i had the goose effect through a screen door.....that wasn't pretty either

prolly one of the first time my wife handed me the matches.....


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 8, 2018)

Speaking of tacos, we had these last night.



 No shits here..


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 8, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Speaking of tacos, we had these last night.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4177744 No shits here..


those look pretty good.....

now u just made me hungry.........


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 8, 2018)

someone almost hit me with their car while i was walking out of the store. i kicked the fuck out of his fender.. of course he slammed on the brakes and acted like he was the injured party. i basically told him he was a fucking moron, speculated on the legitimacy of his birth, speculated further on the identity of his father, then i got pissed and called him a "Buckwit"........i spend entirely too much time in the politics section......insults are disappointing when the recipient doesn't understand he's being insulted......
then i started laughing to myself and walked away....fucking tourist really think the locals are crazy now


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> While we're on the subject.
> Ever have a sneeze sneak up on you during a bowl movement.
> 
> You're done shitting NOW!


 Worse at my age, that sneeze could signify the reverse.

You start shitting NOW (and usually with some momentum)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 8, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Worse at my age, that sneeze could signify the reverse.
> 
> You start shitting NOW (and usually with some momentum)


Actually that is what I was alluding to.

ACHOO~KERSPLOOSH.

Followed with a big "Neptune Kiss" on the buttocks.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Actually that is what I was alluding to.
> 
> ACHOO~KERSPLOOSH.
> 
> Followed with a big "Neptune Kiss" on the buttocks.


I didn't used to hydraulically put some residue under the toilet seat ... sigh

And I do not wish to consider Neptune's Kiss after "taking a soup".

One small step for a man ... one long step right into the shower


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 8, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Speaking of tacos, we had these last night.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4177744 No shits here..


Oh my all those flour tortillas I'll be shocked if you ever shit again, @mr sunshine can you show him what a proper taco looks like, please?

Ut oh, that could be dangerous but I'm going with it!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 8, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I didn't used to hydraulically put some residue under the toilet seat ... sigh
> 
> And I do not wish to consider Neptune's Kiss after "taking a soup".
> 
> One small step for a man ... one long step right into the shower


LOL
I'm dying!


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Oh my all those flour tortillas I'll be shocked if you ever shit again, @mr sunshine can you show him what a proper taco looks like, please?
> 
> Ut oh, that could be dangerous but I'm going with it!


Could be white corn tortillas


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 8, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Could be white corn tortillas


They could be, but they aren't


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 8, 2018)

I forgot to put the trash and recycling out last night and while i was getting the barrel in my garage i heard the truck pulling up the street, so i had to run, in slippers, both barrels down my 200+ft driveway cause those MFers don't wait, even when the see you coming. Then I went out and sprayed the veggies down with fish fert first. When I sprayed my sunflowers, they're almost 10ft tall and I foliar spray them, I think I shot some over the fence onto the neighbors kids car.. oops. It's only going to be like 95 today, shouldn't be too bad.  Then I soaked the pile of oak chips out front with a super heavy concentration, it was steaming and stinking by the time I headed in. Gonna make a good mulch/compost. I found a honeydew vine growing that i didn't plant... lol. So far that a honeydew, a cantaloupe, a butternut 3 heads of lettuce and about 2 dozen tomato plants that have wild sprouted around my yard. I wonder if I could get this stuff to naturally grow back every year if I just leave some fruitt seeds around in autumn, Thays what its for right? It'd be pretty great if I didn't have to plant some of this stuff every year. Right when I was heading in the tree guy showed up to grind the stumps, so now I got two more large piles of chips, mixed with soil, to deal with when it's not brutally hot out. Then I ate breakfast, smoked and picked up on the trimming.... which is what I get to do the rest of the day, yay, . I'd rather be outside working in the heat.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 8, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> those look pretty good.....
> 
> now u just made me hungry.........


That’s ground pork, kiwi, lime, pablano pepper, few other ingredients. And flour shell


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 8, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> That’s ground pork, kiwi, lime, pablano pepper, few other ingredients. And flour shell


killer was talking to the wife early, she wanted me to start the smoker pit up

think my honey due list has just expanded....


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 8, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> That’s ground pork, kiwi, lime, pablano pepper, few other ingredients. And flour shell


That was a very hard post to like!







Tripas tacos as god meant them to be eaten, mmmmmmmm

@Singlemalt






@mr sunshine This was Sammy's response to the PC Straw Nazis thought you might enjoy it


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 8, 2018)

Repotted a badly neglected tomato.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 8, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Repotted a badly neglected tomato.
> View attachment 4177864
> View attachment 4177865
> 
> ...


looks good

my tomatoes didn't last at all this year.....to freakin hot


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 8, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> looks good
> 
> my tomatoes didn't last at all this year.....to freakin hot


I thought mine were doing great. I just went to pick my first ripe San Marzanos to make some fresh sauce, to go with some ravioli, and they almost all have end rot. There's quite a few that are still ripening that are showing it. I'm pissed, I lost a whole crop 2 years ago because of it. I was hoping to jar some sauce.  IDK what's going on. Everything I'm reading says pick the bad fruit, throw calcium at it and hope they throw out more. IDK if determinate/ indeterminate matters. 

Needs more cal/mag?


----------



## Bareback (Aug 8, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I forgot to put the trash and recycling out last night and while i was getting the barrel in my garage i heard the truck pulling up the street, so i had to run, in slippers, both barrels down my 200+ft driveway cause those MFers don't wait, even when the see you coming. Then I went out and sprayed the veggies down with fish fert first. When I sprayed my sunflowers, they're almost 10ft tall and I foliar spray them, I think I shot some over the fence onto the neighbors kids car.. oops. It's only going to be like 95 today, shouldn't be too bad.  Then I soaked the pile of oak chips out front with a super heavy concentration, it was steaming and stinking by the time I headed in. Gonna make a good mulch/compost. I found a honeydew vine growing that i didn't plant... lol. So far that a honeydew, a cantaloupe, a butternut 3 heads of lettuce and about 2 dozen tomato plants that have wild sprouted around my yard. I wonder if I could get this stuff to naturally grow back every year if I just leave some fruitt seeds around in autumn, Thays what its for right? It'd be pretty great if I didn't have to plant some of this stuff every year. Right when I was heading in the tree guy showed up to grind the stumps, so now I got two more large piles of chips, mixed with soil, to deal with when it's not brutally hot out. Then I ate breakfast, smoked and picked up on the trimming.... which is what I get to do the rest of the day, yay, . I'd rather be outside working in the heat.


I never thought about adding fish fertilizer to my compost, that's pretty interesting. My grandpa always used fish heads under his tomatoes and had really f'ing great maters , he always cautioned to did a deep hole or the coons will dig your shit up.

Have you ever used fermenting fish to start tomatoes or melons from seed? I read about it years ago with cherry tomatoes, and it worked very well. Just soak some fish parts in water with a sprinkle of yeast for 2-5 days strain off and plant. Shit stinks to high heaven but works great for hard to germinate seeds.


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 8, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I thought mine were doing great. I just went to pick my first ripe San Marzanos to make some fresh sauce, to go with some ravioli, and they almost all have end rot. There's quite a few that are still ripening that are showing it. I'm pissed, I lost a whole crop 2 years ago because of it. I was hoping to jar some sauce.  IDK what's going on. Everything I'm reading says pick the bad fruit, throw calcium at it and hope they throw out more. IDK if determinate/ indeterminate matters.
> 
> Needs more cal/mag?


Calcium nitrate or calcium chloride (pickle crisp).


I don't like or grow tomatoes though FWIW.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 8, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> looks good
> 
> my tomatoes didn't last at all this year.....to freakin hot


No till is the way to go. 
Couldn't be easier...


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 8, 2018)

dangledo said:


> I ate Olive garden then shit my brains out, the other day.
> 
> Thought of you while my balls were getting splashed.
> 
> Have any og diarrhea, lately?



Oh shit man, the infamous Olive Garden blow out. I used to think it came from the unlimited salad. I thought it was all the oil or something, but it’s actually from the cook slapping his dick and balls on your plate before he plates your food. It’s one of their secrets, they make the newest guy in the kitchen coat each plate with his sweaty ass nut mud. I heard it from the CEO, he’s a cool dude. They also don’t have any hand sinks in the kitchen, they just spit on em and wipe em off on the walls. Got all the scoop from the head honcho. He’s a cool dude.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 8, 2018)

I did yard work all day today just like I did yesterday, it was also 109 today like it was yesterday. On the plus side I'm probably sweating off all the extra pounds I need to lose to fit into that fancy new sun dress I had my eye on.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 8, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> I did yard work all day today just like I did yesterday, it was also 109 today like it was yesterday. On the plus side I'm probably sweating off all the extra pounds I need to lose to fit into that fancy new sun dress I had my eye on.


Pics you cutie


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 8, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I never thought about adding fish fertilizer to my compost, that's pretty interesting. My grandpa always used fish heads under his tomatoes and had really f'ing great maters , he always cautioned to did a deep hole or the coons will dig your shit up.
> 
> Have you ever used fermenting fish to start tomatoes or melons from seed? I read about it years ago with cherry tomatoes, and it worked very well. Just soak some fish parts in water with a sprinkle of yeast for 2-5 days strain off and plant. Shit stinks to high heaven but works great for hard to germinate seeds.


 The Neptune Harvest i use has application rates specifically for seed starting (1tsp per cup) and compost enhancement(2ozs per gal). I heard woods chips can lose N during decomposition so I want to combat it, but I've always added it to compost to enhance the micro herd. The nutrient addition is nice, but the boost to the micro herd is where the real benefit is. I soak all my rapid rooters in a mild solution of it, both with seeds and clones. Can't say it helps one way or another, ive never done any side by sides. It's the Frank's Red Hot of my gardens, I use that shit on everything. Indoors, outdoors, compost, nutrient/ compost teas, direct feedings and foliar. I've been wanting to get my fishing license to start collecting fish for my compost. No limits on a few nuisance species around here, so I could catch a bucket of kivvers a day if I wanted. I've heard they're also good in fish stew, just a pain to clean.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 8, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> I did yard work all day today just like I did yesterday, it was also 109 today like it was yesterday. On the plus side I'm probably sweating off all the extra pounds I need to lose to fit into that fancy new sun dress I had my eye on.


Pics or???


----------



## Bareback (Aug 8, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> The Neptune Harvest i use has application rates specifically for seed starting (1tsp per cup) and compost enhancement(2ozs per gal). I heard woods chips can lose N during decomposition so I want to combat it, but I've always added it to compost to enhance the micro herd. The nutrient addition is nice, but the boost to the micro herd is where the real benefit is. I soak all my rapid rooters in a mild solution of it, both with seeds and clones. Can't say it helps one way or another, ive never done any side by sides. It's the Frank's Red Hot of my gardens, I use that shit on everything. Indoors, outdoors, compost, nutrient/ compost teas, direct feedings and foliar. I've been wanting to get my fishing license to start collecting fish for my compost. No limits on a few nuisance species around here, so I could catch a bucket of kivvers a day if I wanted. I've heard they're also good in fish stew, just a pain to clean.


The Frank's Red Hot comment is the funniest thing I've heard in a while.

I've read a good bit about N lockup when adding leaves to a garden if you till them in, same thing with a high carbon content like wood chips or my deal is sawdust. But after a compost is great or as a mulch for top dressing.

I like the idea of using the fish fertilizer as a spray .... maybe not inside... but .... do you have any issues with critters after spraying?

I top dress with a 3-6"x4-6' ring of compost and a thick layer of hay for mulch on all my fruit trees and bushes, and then add grass clippings through out the summer.

I'm going to see if I can get the Neptune's harvest locally. I like to use kelp extract on my seeds and clones the same way your using the fish fertilizer. But I might do a side by side this year just to see if they're is a difference.

Edit: I just went and checked it out and I had no idea that there's so many different formulas of the NH, really cool, I've got more reading to do .


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 8, 2018)

Bareback said:


> The Frank's Red Hot comment is the funniest thing I've heard in a while.
> 
> I've read a good bit about N lockup when adding leaves to a garden if you till them in, same thing with a high carbon content like wood chips or my deal is sawdust. But after a compost is great or as a mulch for top dressing.
> 
> ...


I've used the fish and the fish and seaweed for years. I've been wanting to grab the straight seaweed for awhile, but the shop I go to has been out last couple times I stopped. Never any issues with animals. The smell usually goes away within a couple hours, but we don't have the wildlife around anymore like there used to be. I have noticed it seems to attracts wasps shortly after applying it. I think it's a benefit, I watch them attack and carry away all kinds of bugs once they're there. I do pretty much the same thing around my with compost, but just grass for mulch. I've been cultivating clover, I don't even mulch anymore once it's established. I'm lazy.


----------



## ANC (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Bareback (Aug 9, 2018)

@jerryb73 I have a poem for you , I didn't write it I'm just repeating it.

I may be blunt,
That's how I roll.

It's a little lame I know but it reminded me of you and I
You because of the blunts
Me because of the lameness.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 9, 2018)

Bareback said:


> @jerryb73 I have a poem for you , I didn't write it I'm just repeating it.
> 
> I may be blunt,
> That's how I roll.
> ...


Lol, short and to the point. Perfect description of me.. 

Not to be confused with, “short point”. Err still describing me


----------



## neosapien (Aug 9, 2018)

I accomplished waking up with a fucked up right knee. Not sure if I just slept funny or what. One does not realize just how often your knee bends until you feel dehabiltating shocks with every fucking joint movement. Half thinking I need to test for lyme disease again. Every week it seems I have a new pain. Luckily I can still press the brake and gas but getting in and out of the van is a painful chore. Thanks for letting me bitch.


----------



## 420God (Aug 9, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I accomplished waking up with a fucked up right knee. Not sure if I just slept funny or what. One does not realize just how often your knee bends until you feel dehabiltating shocks with every fucking joint movement. Half thinking I need to test for lyme disease again. Every week it seems I have a new pain. Luckily I can still press the brake and gas but getting in and out of the van is a painful chore. Thanks for letting me bitch.


Wish I was closer.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 9, 2018)

mornin folks

fresh coffee, before my 3 S's, then off to make some $$$


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 9, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I've used the fish and the fish and seaweed for years. I've been wanting to grab the straight seaweed for awhile, but the shop I go to has been out last couple times I stopped. Never any issues with animals. The smell usually goes away within a couple hours, but we don't have the wildlife around anymore like there used to be. I have noticed it seems to attracts wasps shortly after applying it. I think it's a benefit, I watch them attack and carry away all kinds of bugs once they're there. I do pretty much the same thing around my with compost, but just grass for mulch. I've been cultivating clover, I don't even mulch anymore once it's established. I'm lazy.


I use Alaska fish fertilizer in the jug (5-1-1) and hose-end spray bottle (2-2-2). 
They are both awesome! 
Just be aware that they lower PH significantly.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 9, 2018)

Getting a ton of database errors today.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 9, 2018)

RIU is about to go into a coma for a few days...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 9, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> That was a very hard post to like!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why are you eating an animal head?


----------



## neosapien (Aug 9, 2018)

I'm literally getting an error after every post and like. The post still gets posted though. This place got the AIDS.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 9, 2018)

im not even waiting on the error messages, i'm just relaoding the tab after everything i do​


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 9, 2018)

I’m just using the error msg. as a post confirmation.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 9, 2018)

i've been getting error as well

ok gotta get dress

me running around in my chonies/boxers is not helping......


----------



## neosapien (Aug 9, 2018)

Better call the tech support…


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 9, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Better call the tech support…
> 
> View attachment 4178331


look's like your cousin


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I use Alaska fish fertilizer in the jug (5-1-1) and hose-end spray bottle (2-2-2).
> They are both awesome!
> Just be aware that they lower PH significantly.


I wasn't impressed with the Alaska, I still have half a gallon I've been sitting on for quite awhile I use for a quick N boost every now and then It's ok, but i noticed the ph issues when using it as a direct fertilizer. Also, it's hot processed, which takes some goodness away from the final product.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 9, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I wasn't impressed with the Alaska, I still have half a gallon I've been sitting on for quite awhile I use for a quick N boost every now and then It's ok, but i noticed the ph issues when using it as a direct fertilizer. Also, it's hot processed, which takes some goodness away from the final product.


I've never used it regularly, but an occasional amino acid boost really hits the spot. 
The hose-end bottles were super-cheap -- around $2 each. 
I think they were cheap because it's a "non-standard" batch (someone fucked up). 
Stinks *really* bad and lingers for several hours. 
But the lawn & shrubberies love it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 9, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> i've been getting error as well
> 
> ok gotta get dress
> 
> me running around in my chonies/boxers is not helping......


"Chonies" LOL, haven't heard that one in years


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why are you eating an animal head?


Cabeza, it's delicious and that wasn't mine. I order the cabeza tacos if I'm in the mood, less work.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Better call the tech support…
> 
> View attachment 4178331


If they had made you a mod this would not have happened!


----------



## neosapien (Aug 9, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> If they had made you a mod this would not have happened!


Under my rule, punishment for downtime would have been severe and respected.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 9, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Under my rule, punishment for downtime would have been severe and respected.


I've searched my mod panel several times & can't seem to find that button.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 9, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've searched my mod panel several times & can't seem to find that button.


There's a panel!


----------



## dangledo (Aug 10, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> OG Tush, lol


Lmao forgot about this post. Was in line getting registration stickers for my trailers and lol'd which made everyone turn to look at me with a how dare you lol in the DMV, scowl. 

Psssh if they saw my bill they'd be laughing AT me


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 10, 2018)

I'm worried about my worms. 
Yesterday I accidentally let my plants wilt a little...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> "Chonies" LOL, haven't heard that one in years


i'm old school man..lol


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Lmao forgot about this post. Was in line getting registration stickers for my trailers and lol'd which made everyone turn to look at me with a how dare you lol in the DMV, scowl.
> 
> Psssh if they saw my bill they'd be laughing AT me


The DMV trolled me. They sent mail saying I could renew my license online or by mail! They then said that we were going to the Real ID driver's licenses so if I wanted one I had to come in. 

 Well played DMV


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> The DMV trolled me. They sent mail saying I could renew my license online or by mail! They then said that we were going to the Real ID driver's licenses so if I wanted one I had to come in.
> 
> Well played DMV


Yeah, I have to do this soon for a "starred" DL. Otherwise, no star, no admit to Federal/Airport. Can't find birth c. so 4 page affidavit to get copy ($25 per) from CA. Then more ID in person to DMV. PITA.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 10, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Yeah, I have to do this soon for a "starred" DL. Otherwise, no star, no admit to Federal/Airport. Can't find birth c. so 4 page affidavit to get copy ($25 per) from CA. Then more ID in person to DMV. PITA.


Fuck them, I'm not doing it


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## BleedsGreen (Aug 10, 2018)

Looks like I am on the mend, surgeon said wound was healing too good so he opened it up a little more so we can keep packing and draining it. The infectious disease doctor said my blood and numbers look good and I can finish out the antibiotics I have but I should not need any refills or other antibiotics as long as things stay the same. Starting to feel normal again, hoping when I finish the antibiotics my blood pressure gets back to normal (has been low for me 103 over 70 or so, normally 125 over 75 or so) and these light headed spells disappear, doctors don't seem to think they are anything to worry about but when you stand up and feel a little faint it makes me concerned  Best yet once I finish the antibiotics I would be allowed out in the sun again, had to avoid that for the past 2 weeks as apparently I could get 3rd degree burns from just 10 minutes in the sun from some of the meds they have me on.

Happily things are looking up, turning 50 has been a shitty year for me, first I broke my elbow, then the appendix burst with follow up infection and when they removed that they found I have a hernia that needs to be repaired, 3 surgeries in one year are 3 more then I want


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 10, 2018)

The girls had 20 gallons of tea for breakfast. 


Helps em grow big & strong.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 10, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


>


LOL, my people have always been outliers  and genetically distrustful of the pezzonovante.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 10, 2018)

Thanks for reminding me that my license expires at the end of the month.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 10, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Thanks for reminding me that my license expires at the end of the month.



License to chill pool co.
Sorry I didn't have time to go to the other thread.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 10, 2018)

Hows everyone doing? Been MIA for awhile and wanted to apologize for flaking out on PMs. This month has been really difficult.
But, can I brag just a little? I posted a little bit about this in another thread but Annie and everyone else (the RUI grown ups, lol) post here.

The 5th marked the 1yr anniversary of my daughters death. Her girlfriend had invited me to a bar-b-q and I told her I wasn't sure. I didn't feel like I could celebrate the worst fucking day of my life.

At the last minute I decided to go and I was completely blown away by how much they had done.

They threw a huge party in celebration of her life in this big field at her girlfriends home. There was tons of food, drinks, and music. There were pictures of her everywhere. I had no idea it would be this elaborate with so many people.

Her girlfriend is native as well and had some of the elders stop by with drums to sing our tribes Honor and Awakening songs. That in itself was powerful.

Sorry this is so long but I had to post about it because I still cant get over how much effort they put into it.

To have your childs memory so fiercely guarded with such devotion is more than I could ever ask for and it really speaks to how many lives she impacted in her short time here on earth.
Its definitely brought me to better place...even if only temporary.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 10, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Hows everyone doing? Been MIA for awhile and wanted to apologize for flaking out on PMs. This month has been really difficult.
> But, can brag just a little? I posted a little bit about this in another thread but Annie and everyone else (the RUI grown ups, lol) post here.
> 
> The 5th marked the 1yr anniversary of my daughters death. Her girlfriend had invited me to a bar-b-q and I told her I wasn't sure. I didn't feel like I could celebrate the worst fucking day of my life.
> ...


+ Rep.
It sounds like it was a beautiful remembrance.

My sincere condolences all the same


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 10, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Hows everyone doing? Been MIA for awhile and wanted to apologize for flaking out on PMs. This month has been really difficult.
> But, can brag just a little? I posted a little bit about this in another thread but Annie and everyone else (the RUI grown ups, lol) post here.
> 
> The 5th marked the 1yr anniversary of my daughters death. Her girlfriend had invited me to a bar-b-q and I told her I wasn't sure. I didn't feel like I could celebrate the worst fucking day of my life.
> ...


Hugs


----------



## Bareback (Aug 10, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Hugs


Hugs......


----------



## ANC (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 10, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Hows everyone doing? Been MIA for awhile and wanted to apologize for flaking out on PMs. This month has been really difficult.
> But, can brag just a little? I posted a little bit about this in another thread but Annie and everyone else (the RUI grown ups, lol) post here.
> 
> The 5th marked the 1yr anniversary of my daughters death. Her girlfriend had invited me to a bar-b-q and I told her I wasn't sure. I didn't feel like I could celebrate the worst fucking day of my life.
> ...


I missed that even happening. 

My condolences. 


Hugs as well.


----------



## ANC (Aug 10, 2018)

replace the baboon with a 6-year-old and the banana with sweets, and you had my day...
Yesterday was a public holiday and the school decided to give the kids the "day off" today.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 10, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


>


it won't be a card, it'll be a chip inserted somewhere in your body. it'll debit you for what you take from a store, add credit for work performed, have your complete identity and medical record, and any other information the "authorities" think note worthy, arrest record, nsa rating, voting record.......and as long as they encrypt it, you'll never know what's on it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 10, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Hows everyone doing? Been MIA for awhile and wanted to apologize for flaking out on PMs. This month has been really difficult.
> But, can brag just a little? I posted a little bit about this in another thread but Annie and everyone else (the RUI grown ups, lol) post here.
> 
> The 5th marked the 1yr anniversary of my daughters death. Her girlfriend had invited me to a bar-b-q and I told her I wasn't sure. I didn't feel like I could celebrate the worst fucking day of my life.
> ...


More hugs


----------



## ANC (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 10, 2018)

I got a call last night from my mother's best friend, who she lives with. Apparently she's involved with some fucking online scam artist again, 4th time, and sending them money, again. She thinks it might even be the same guy from a few months ago. My mother swore to me it wouldn't happen again. I trusted her, for the last time now. After the last incident i tried everything I could to get her help, even going to the police, which is a last resort option for me in ANY scenario. I'm now positive we're going to lose the house. She's already under a payment agreement with the mortgage company. She won't give me any of the account info so I can pay on it. I tried calling to make a payment and i can't without account info. She stopped paying it for months at the end of last year into the spring of this year to send money to some guy in Africa. Her friend told me she owes her months of rent, and she's now demanded payment and gave her a 60 day notice. I've been fixing up my father's old truck to repace her shitty car, at my expense, and she fucks me again. There's absolutely nothing I can do to stop her. I'm done. I'm so fucking devastated right now. I haven't slept, I can't keep food down, I haven't stopped shaking. I haven't drank in over 2 months and the bottle of vodka I'm looking at is really inviting. Sure I might shit blood tomorrow, I doubt think it really fucking matters anymore....


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Yeah, I have to do this soon for a "starred" DL. Otherwise, no star, no admit to Federal/Airport. Can't find birth c. so 4 page affidavit to get copy ($25 per) from CA. Then more ID in person to DMV. PITA.


Luckily I've carried a passport since 1972. That suffices for Birth Certificate etc...



Singlemalt said:


> LOL, my people have always been outliers  and genetically distrustful of the pezzonovante.


Unluckily I've carried a passport since 1972. They have pretty much everything on me. Then there was that thing about a clearance. They've owned my ass forever. I've stopped struggling, it hurts less.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> Looks like I am on the mend, surgeon said wound was healing too good so he opened it up a little more so we can keep packing and draining it. The infectious disease doctor said my blood and numbers look good and I can finish out the antibiotics I have but I should not need any refills or other antibiotics as long as things stay the same. Starting to feel normal again, hoping when I finish the antibiotics my blood pressure gets back to normal (has been low for me 103 over 70 or so, normally 125 over 75 or so) and these light headed spells disappear, doctors don't seem to think they are anything to worry about but when you stand up and feel a little faint it makes me concerned  Best yet once I finish the antibiotics I would be allowed out in the sun again, had to avoid that for the past 2 weeks as apparently I could get 3rd degree burns from just 10 minutes in the sun from some of the meds they have me on.
> 
> Happily things are looking up, turning 50 has been a shitty year for me, first I broke my elbow, then the appendix burst with follow up infection and when they removed that they found I have a hernia that needs to be repaired, 3 surgeries in one year are 3 more then I want


Allow me to save you about $160.00 on that consult for Orthostatic Hypotension; stand up slower. You're welcome.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Thanks for reminding me that my license expires at the end of the month.


Anything to support the leader of the 44 Penis clan.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I got a call last night from my mother's best friend, who she lives with. Apparently she's involved with some fucking online scam artist again, 4th time, and sending them money, again. She thinks it might even be the same guy from a few months ago. My mother swore to me it wouldn't happen again. I trusted her, for the last time now. After the last incident i tried everything I could to get her help, even going to the police, which is a last resort option for me in ANY scenario. I'm now positive we're going to lose the house. She's already under a payment agreement with the mortgage company. She won't give me any of the account info so I can pay on it. I tried calling to make a payment and i can't without account info. She stopped paying it for months at the end of last year into the spring of this year to send money to some guy in Africa. Her friend told me she owes her months of rent, and she's now demanded payment and gave her a 60 day notice. I've been fixing up my father's old truck to repace her shitty car, at my expense, and she fucks me again. There's absolutely nothing I can do to stop her. I'm done. I'm so fucking devastated right now. I haven't slept, I can't keep food down, I haven't stopped shaking. I haven't drank in over 2 months and the bottle of vodka I'm looking at is really inviting. Sure I might shit blood tomorrow, I doubt think it really fucking matters anymore....


If it helps at all WeedFreak78 please don't drink. 

Call the county social workers and explain what's going on. See if they can get her put on an involuntary psychiatric hold. She is mentally gravely disabled. The police can't do this, county health and welfare can. Support her friend in putting her on the street. Do not take her in. As long as people enable this type of mental illness the ones with the mental illness keep destroying the loved ones around them until they are limited or abandoned.

It may take a stint on the street for them to lock her up and provide her with a conservator, hopefully you.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 10, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I got a call last night from my mother's best friend, who she lives with. Apparently she's involved with some fucking online scam artist again, 4th time, and sending them money, again. She thinks it might even be the same guy from a few months ago. My mother swore to me it wouldn't happen again. I trusted her, for the last time now. After the last incident i tried everything I could to get her help, even going to the police, which is a last resort option for me in ANY scenario. I'm now positive we're going to lose the house. She's already under a payment agreement with the mortgage company. She won't give me any of the account info so I can pay on it. I tried calling to make a payment and i can't without account info. She stopped paying it for months at the end of last year into the spring of this year to send money to some guy in Africa. Her friend told me she owes her months of rent, and she's now demanded payment and gave her a 60 day notice. I've been fixing up my father's old truck to repace her shitty car, at my expense, and she fucks me again. There's absolutely nothing I can do to stop her. I'm done. I'm so fucking devastated right now. I haven't slept, I can't keep food down, I haven't stopped shaking. I haven't drank in over 2 months and the bottle of vodka I'm looking at is really inviting. Sure I might shit blood tomorrow, I doubt think it really fucking matters anymore....


I hate to like that but I've been through similar. 

I sent a pm to you.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 10, 2018)

That's one tough situation my friend - I hope things work out for the better.

But regardless, you know as well as I do that the liquor won't help anything.
#staystrong.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 10, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I got a call last night from my mother's best friend, who she lives with. Apparently she's involved with some fucking online scam artist again, 4th time, and sending them money, again. She thinks it might even be the same guy from a few months ago. My mother swore to me it wouldn't happen again. I trusted her, for the last time now. After the last incident i tried everything I could to get her help, even going to the police, which is a last resort option for me in ANY scenario. I'm now positive we're going to lose the house. She's already under a payment agreement with the mortgage company. She won't give me any of the account info so I can pay on it. I tried calling to make a payment and i can't without account info. She stopped paying it for months at the end of last year into the spring of this year to send money to some guy in Africa. Her friend told me she owes her months of rent, and she's now demanded payment and gave her a 60 day notice. I've been fixing up my father's old truck to repace her shitty car, at my expense, and she fucks me again. There's absolutely nothing I can do to stop her. I'm done. I'm so fucking devastated right now. I haven't slept, I can't keep food down, I haven't stopped shaking. I haven't drank in over 2 months and the bottle of vodka I'm looking at is really inviting. Sure I might shit blood tomorrow, I doubt think it really fucking matters anymore....


I'm sorry you're dealing with all of that. Its an awful lot to have on your plate. As much as I hate to say this, I think you have some tough decisions to make before things will get better.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 10, 2018)

@WeedFreak78 my phone is giving me trouble. I tried clicking on your name to send a pm and it won't pop up. See if you can pm me and we will talk.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> If it helps at all WeedFreak78 please don't drink.
> 
> Call the county social workers and explain what's going on. See if they can get her put on an involuntary psychiatric hold. She is mentally gravely disabled. The police can't do this, county health and welfare can. Support her friend in putting her on the street. Do not take her in. As long as people enable this type of mental illness the ones with the mental illness keep destroying the loved ones around them until they are limited or abandoned.
> 
> It may take a stint on the street for them to lock her up and provide her with a conservator, hopefully you.


I got social services involved last time. They won't do anything, they said she's competent enough and you can't stop someone from giving away everything they own, even if it makes them destitute. 

IDK if I can turn her away. I live in her house, but she uses the address for some stuff. There's no contracts, just a verbal agreement, so she could claim residency. I'll be out, cause I can't live with her. I've just got so much time and money invested here between my grow, my garden and my garage, the thought of having to walk away from it all is wrenching my gut. 

I've been through the gamut with this, twice now. My only option is to wait it out and roll with whatever comes. I told her point blank last time i would disown her if she lied to me like that again, I dont think she believed me. I just can't do it anymore, I'm sick of always struggling and just waiting to get hit with the next bomb. I think im gonna puke.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I got social services involved last time. They won't do anything, they said she's competent enough and you can't stop someone from giving away everything they own, even if it makes them destitute.
> 
> IDK if I can turn her away. I live in her house, but she uses the address for some stuff. There's no contracts, just a verbal agreement, so she could claim residency. I'll be out, cause I can't live with her. I've just got so much time and money invested here between my grow, my garden and my garage, the thought of having to walk away from it all is wrenching my gut.
> 
> I've been through the gamut with this, twice now. My only option is to wait it out and roll with whatever comes. I told her point blank last time i would disown her if she lied to me like that again, I dont think she believed me. I just can't do it anymore, I'm sick of always struggling and just waiting to get hit with the next bomb. I think im gonna puke.


I had hoped they were a little more protective there. I'm so sorry. Sounds like time for you to find a new future. If you want to talk hit me up in PM


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 10, 2018)

I bought $30 worth of bamboo, gorilla tape, and a bag of cable ties. 

Gonna get creative with plant supports...


----------



## Bareback (Aug 10, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I got a call last night from my mother's best friend, who she lives with. Apparently she's involved with some fucking online scam artist again, 4th time, and sending them money, again. She thinks it might even be the same guy from a few months ago. My mother swore to me it wouldn't happen again. I trusted her, for the last time now. After the last incident i tried everything I could to get her help, even going to the police, which is a last resort option for me in ANY scenario. I'm now positive we're going to lose the house. She's already under a payment agreement with the mortgage company. She won't give me any of the account info so I can pay on it. I tried calling to make a payment and i can't without account info. She stopped paying it for months at the end of last year into the spring of this year to send money to some guy in Africa. Her friend told me she owes her months of rent, and she's now demanded payment and gave her a 60 day notice. I've been fixing up my father's old truck to repace her shitty car, at my expense, and she fucks me again. There's absolutely nothing I can do to stop her. I'm done. I'm so fucking devastated right now. I haven't slept, I can't keep food down, I haven't stopped shaking. I haven't drank in over 2 months and the bottle of vodka I'm looking at is really inviting. Sure I might shit blood tomorrow, I doubt think it really fucking matters anymore....


Damn man I'm sorry to hear your dealing with this again...

PM me any time....


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Hows everyone doing? Been MIA for awhile and wanted to apologize for flaking out on PMs. This month has been really difficult.
> But, can I brag just a little? I posted a little bit about this in another thread but Annie and everyone else (the RUI grown ups, lol) post here.
> 
> The 5th marked the 1yr anniversary of my daughters death. Her girlfriend had invited me to a bar-b-q and I told her I wasn't sure. I didn't feel like I could celebrate the worst fucking day of my life.
> ...


Living in the memories of others is immortality.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 10, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I got social services involved last time. They won't do anything, they said she's competent enough and you can't stop someone from giving away everything they own, even if it makes them destitute.
> 
> IDK if I can turn her away. I live in her house, but she uses the address for some stuff. There's no contracts, just a verbal agreement, so she could claim residency. I'll be out, cause I can't live with her. I've just got so much time and money invested here between my grow, my garden and my garage, the thought of having to walk away from it all is wrenching my gut.
> 
> I've been through the gamut with this, twice now. My only option is to wait it out and roll with whatever comes. I told her point blank last time i would disown her if she lied to me like that again, I dont think she believed me. I just can't do it anymore, I'm sick of always struggling and just waiting to get hit with the next bomb. I think im gonna puke.


Damn, that is rough. Your situation makes me glad that my mom was so accommodating regarding her care as she started to lose it (Alzheimer's). While she was still largely lucid, we made me Power of Attorney for her property and her health care, along with writing up her will and creating a Living Trust in which to put her property and assets. She was also sending money for everything to almost anyone who would ask. I ended up giving her a debit card to her accounts with only a couple hundred to spend, this way I could see what and how she was spending. After having to cancel 3 or 4 cards on her, I took away her access to her accounts and simply bought her whatever she needed. I gave my sister, who luckily lived a few blocks from her, a card so she could take her shopping and such. I can't imagine not having the power to care for her, that would have been hellish. She passed a last year, but we took good care of her for the last few years of her life. Things will probably get worse for your family's situation before it gets better, so be ready and take all the support you are offered. You are the adult/parent now, and it's a hard road ahead. Good luck, bro...


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 10, 2018)

Taking care of a parent in their twilight sucks. I did it for several years. And I'd do it again in a heartbeat.
Edit: I think it's a blessing for aging widows to have gay sons to care for them. My brother and sister wouldn't have done it. 
I hope I see her again someday. Sometimes I wish it was sooner rather than later.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 11, 2018)

Seems like a lot of hugs need to be given out...


Sorry, humping legs is a part of hugging

SH420


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Living in the memories of others is immortality.


Yes it is and its taken me a while to realize that.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 11, 2018)

Hugs and smoke for everyone


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 11, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I got a call last night from my mother's best friend, who she lives with. Apparently she's involved with some fucking online scam artist again, 4th time, and sending them money, again. She thinks it might even be the same guy from a few months ago. My mother swore to me it wouldn't happen again. I trusted her, for the last time now. After the last incident i tried everything I could to get her help, even going to the police, which is a last resort option for me in ANY scenario. I'm now positive we're going to lose the house. She's already under a payment agreement with the mortgage company. She won't give me any of the account info so I can pay on it. I tried calling to make a payment and i can't without account info. She stopped paying it for months at the end of last year into the spring of this year to send money to some guy in Africa. Her friend told me she owes her months of rent, and she's now demanded payment and gave her a 60 day notice. I've been fixing up my father's old truck to repace her shitty car, at my expense, and she fucks me again. There's absolutely nothing I can do to stop her. I'm done. I'm so fucking devastated right now. I haven't slept, I can't keep food down, I haven't stopped shaking. I haven't drank in over 2 months and the bottle of vodka I'm looking at is really inviting. Sure I might shit blood tomorrow, I doubt think it really fucking matters anymore....


it's a hard decision to make, but it might be time for an assisted living facility, and a power of attorney. i'm not sure how old your mom is, but it sounds like she has some problems she can't deal with herself. she might not appreciate it right now, but the right thing to do is step in and stop her from screwing herself irreparably.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 11, 2018)

don't talk to the health department, go talk to a lawyer, tell him the whole story, and see what he has to say. i've noticed that a lot of people that work in public offices are lazy, and try to pass shit off. get a lawyer asking, and they get a lot more motivated for some reason.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> don't talk to the health department, go talk to a lawyer, tell him the whole story, and see what he has to say. i've noticed that a lot of people that work in public offices are lazy, and try to pass shit off. get a lawyer asking, and they get a lot more motivated for some reason.


I think you need to give the local Public Health Department the chance to act first. If they tell you no as they did to WeedFreak then, I agree completely, the private attorney is the way to go. Getting a conservatorship today is extremely difficult so it's helpful if you can do it through the appropriate agency.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Living in the memories of others is immortality.


I love that saying. You have a rare quality in today's culture of death and consumerism. Its called wisdom. 
Wish you were my sister instead of the back stabbing drug whore I got stuck with.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> I love that saying. You have a rare quality in today's culture of death and consumerism. Its called wisdom.
> Wish you were my sister instead of the back stabbing drug whore I got stuck with.


Wish you were family as well sweetie. We gotta get together sometime. You're one of the rare ones.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 11, 2018)

I bought a bag of el cheapo nutes at wal-mart because it looks good for cannabis (veg). 


 
10 lbs for $8.50 is hard to beat.

Wadaya think? 
Should I do an experiment?


----------



## dangledo (Aug 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I bought a bag of el cheapo nutes at wal-mart because it looks good for cannabis (veg).
> View attachment 4179360
> 
> View attachment 4179361
> ...



I would if I were me


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's a hard decision to make, but it might be time for an assisted living facility, and a power of attorney. i'm not sure how old your mom is, but it sounds like she has some problems she can't deal with herself. she might not appreciate it right now, but the right thing to do is step in and stop her from screwing herself irreparably.





Roger A. Shrubber said:


> don't talk to the health department, go talk to a lawyer, tell him the whole story, and see what he has to say. i've noticed that a lot of people that work in public offices are lazy, and try to pass shit off. get a lawyer asking, and they get a lot more motivated for some reason.


I've tried multiple times. She's only 65. Over the last 5ish years this would be the 3rd instance. I've talked to social services, police, fbi, elder services, her phone carrier and her bank to try doing something to stop it. I've consulted attorneys, one a close friend of my uncle's. I can't do shit. She's totally straight, so I can't claim drugs or alcohol as a root cause, which would make things easier. She just comes off as an aloof, happy go lucky, person to everyone. And she's not completely stupid, she knows what to say, or not to say, most of the time. Which convinces people that don't know her thay she's ok, but I can usually tear her stories apart. 

I've begged her to let me handle all the finance, I've tried to get her to go to a financial planner if she doesn't trust me. About a month ago I found out about the mortgage issue. I tried sitting down with her to figure out how she's going to get her finances back in order and she couldn't even tell me how much income she gets a month. She's on a fixed income.. it doesn't change. That conversion ended like most.. her saying "don't worry, it'll all work out" with a big smile. I wanted to punch her square in the face, maybe it'd shake something loose. Arghhhhhh!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 11, 2018)

dangledo said:


> I would if I were me


I'm picky about what I give them in bloom, but this looks like it could be a cheap option for veg that hits all the bases.
A tad low in calcium plus extra sulfur, but that shouldn't be a problem.
-- edit -- 
I see that I was wrong about all the bases being covered. 
There's no molybdenum or boron, so this is not a "complete" nute for soil-less mediums.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I've tried multiple times. She's only 65. Over the last 5ish years this would be the 3rd instance. I've talked to social services, police, fbi, elder services, her phone carrier and her bank to try doing something to stop it. I've consulted attorneys, one a close friend of my uncle's. I can't do shit. She's totally straight, so I can't claim drugs or alcohol as a root cause, which would make things easier. She just comes off as an aloof, happy go lucky, person to everyone. And she's not completely stupid, she knows what to say, or not to say, most of the time. Which convinces people that don't know her thay she's ok, but I can usually tear her stories apart.
> 
> I've begged her to let me handle all the finance, I've tried to get her to go to a financial planner if she doesn't trust me. About a month ago I found out about the mortgage issue. I tried sitting down with her to figure out how she's going to get her finances back in order and she couldn't even tell me how much income she gets a month. She's on a fixed income.. it doesn't change. That conversion ended like most.. her saying "don't worry, it'll all work out" with a big smile. I wanted to punch her square in the face, maybe it'd shake something loose. Arghhhhhh!


Ouch


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 11, 2018)

dangledo said:


> I would* if *I were me


Does that mean you're not you?


----------



## dangledo (Aug 11, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Does that mean you're not you?


Only when I'm hungry


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 11, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> ..Over the last 5ish years this would be the 3rd instance.


The following description fit my Mom to a T when she was in the early stages of AD. Sure sound like what you're going thru with your Mom as well. 

_"The earliest changes in judgment usually involve money. So people who were normally very cautious with their finances will start spending in unusual ways, like giving money to unworthy strangers like telemarketers, or withholding money they should pay, because they incorrectly believe their utility company is suddenly untrustworthy,"_


----------



## ANC (Aug 11, 2018)

Yeah I wonder about that Guaranteed bit with US products...
We have a law that forces importing distributors to test fertilers...

My flora series has nitrogen off by about a 3rd of what it says on the bottle..(They put a sticker on with the tested values)...


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 11, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Only when I'm hungry


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Does that mean you're not you?


Time off for good behavior sort of thing I imagine


----------



## dangledo (Aug 11, 2018)

And I'm really hungry right meow

Ribs on sale sucked donkey nuts last weekend so I held off. Too fatty.

So I picked up a nice slab this morning.




They're getting the 2-2-1 treatment

I'll then sauce them with some local peach habanero q and let them ride for another hour. Will report back


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 11, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> The following description fit my Mom to a T when she was in the early stages of AD. Sure sound like what you're going thru with your Mom as well.
> 
> _"The earliest changes in judgment usually involve money. So people who were normally very cautious with their finances will start spending in unusual ways, like giving money to unworthy strangers like telemarketers, or withholding money they should pay, because they incorrectly believe their utility company is suddenly untrustworthy,"_


She's never been responsible with money, it's been a problem as long as I can remember. She changed for the worse about ten years ago. My father was diagnosed with cancer and she went on anti depressants. Within a couple months her personality completely change, it's like her empathy was turned off. She hasn't been the same person since. I blame those drugs for fucking her up.... more. 

I went through similar shit with my father 6 years ago. I had to have the police come and section him. He, literally, was losing his mind, with a super rare brain disease. We thought he was acting strange for a few days, then the next day he woke up and didn't recognize me or my mother and was trying to fight us. He was comatose a week later. I just can't do this again.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 11, 2018)

Mrs. Stool is going to grab a family size papa murphys pizza on her way home. 
$4 off today, not sure why (don't care either)...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 11, 2018)

Besides the bullshit. I'm trimming. I gotta get this tent cut down and cleaned so I can load it up tomorrow. I just cut some vanilla kush that I dont grow out to often, usually there's just an unkempt mom in the corner, and it's looking and smelling awesome. Im trying to remember why I stopped running it regularly in rotation...


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 11, 2018)

Lola sent me a Blackmail email with my email password stating $11,000 in bitcoin would be sufficient to keep from sending out my browser history to everyone!

Time to change hosts.

Browser history? really? please,do.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Lola sent me a Blackmail email with my email password stating $11,000 in bitcoin would be sufficient to keep from sending out my browser history to everyone!
> 
> Time to change hosts.
> 
> Browser history? really? please,do.


CC me a copy


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 11, 2018)

https://globalnews.ca/news/4353447/dont-be-fooled-by-the-password-email-scam/
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2018/07/sextortion-scam-uses-recipients-hacked-passwords/


----------



## jacksmuff (Aug 11, 2018)

Just got a huge shipment of coolers. Much more then expected. Feeling over my head with this contract.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> CC me a copy


I just deleted it after I had a laugh. but it was perrty much cut and past of this:
The rest is formulaic:

You don’t know me and you’re thinking why you received this e mail, right?

Well, I actually placed a malware on the porn website and guess what, you visited this web site to have fun (you know what I mean). While you were watching the video, your web browser acted as a RDP (Remote Desktop) and a keylogger which provided me access to your display screen and webcam. Right after that, my software gathered all your contacts from your Messenger, Facebook account, and email account.

What exactly did I do?

I made a split-screen video. First part recorded the video you were viewing (you’ve got a fine taste haha), and next part recorded your webcam (Yep! It’s you doing nasty things!).

What should you do?

Well, I believe, $1400 is a fair price for our little secret. You’ll make the payment via Bitcoin to the below address (if you don’t know this, search “how to buy bitcoin” in Google).

BTC Address: 1Dvd7Wb72JBTbAcfTrxSJCZZuf4tsT8V72
(It is cAsE sensitive, so copy and paste it)

Important:

You have 24 hours in order to make the payment. (I have an unique pixel within this email message, and right now I know that you have read this email). If I don’t get the payment, I will send your video to all of your contacts including relatives, coworkers, and so forth. Nonetheless, if I do get paid, I will erase the video immidiately. If you want evidence, reply with “Yes!” and I will send your video recording to your 5 friends. This is a non-negotiable offer, so don’t waste my time and yours by replying to this email.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Aug 11, 2018)

I did some trimming and popped some Pebble Pusher beans. Almost time to watch my BRONCOS KICK ASS!!!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 11, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> I just deleted it after I had a laugh. but it was perrty much cut and past of this:
> The rest is formulaic:
> 
> You don’t know me and you’re thinking why you received this e mail, right?
> ...


 This scam shit is everywhere and getting worse. I've been getting multiple emails the last few weeks from banks, most of which I've never done business with, about my accounts being suspended, and follow the link to fix it. My buddies parents got the fbi scam call about a month ago. My neighbor stopped selling stuff on Craigslist for his side business because only 1 out of 10 responses was a real person. And there's plenty of suckers out there for them, so they aren't going away.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> I just deleted it after I had a laugh. but it was perrty much cut and past of this:
> The rest is formulaic:
> 
> You don’t know me and you’re thinking why you received this e mail, right?
> ...


Ahhh LOL I meant your browser history and the video of you fapping, asking for a friend.


----------



## dangledo (Aug 11, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Lola sent me a Blackmail email with my email password stating $11,000 in bitcoin would be sufficient to keep from sending out my browser history to everyone!
> 
> Time to change hosts.
> 
> Browser history? really? please,do.


Well today's haul would be:

Titty sprinkles

How long do l need to be to fuck myself

If a toddler found a nug and ate it when am i going to jail

Why'd my dog eat my wife's panties

Two cousins away considered incest?

My son's fingers taste like sharp cheddar

Last one wasn't a question rather a statement


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhh LOL I meant your browser history and the video of you fapping, asking for a friend.


LOL


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 11, 2018)

My 'Jupiter & Beyond' started stretching so I broke out the loupe to check gender. 
 
Buh bye.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 11, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Well today's haul would be:
> 
> Titty sprinkles
> 
> ...


Oh plus rep


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> My 'Jupiter & Beyond' started stretching so I broke out the loupe to check gender.
> View attachment 4179431
> Buh bye.


 I've seen you throw out a bunch of plants. Why don't you compost them? I'm in a legal state and I still wouldn't put stuff like that in the trash for security reasons.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I've seen you throw out a bunch of plants. Why don't you compost them? I'm in a legal state and I still wouldn't put stuff like that in the trash for security reasons.


Interesting I pass mine through my lawnmower on the way to the green waste. CA is completely legal but I worry about rippers @dannyboy602 could tell stories about the horror of rippers


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 11, 2018)

Oh good, now it's hailing a little. 
And this is after I cleaned up the first mess. 

Bigger pots would have helped... 

Also, I've never seen a fairly large plant snap like a twig. 
Weird.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## Bareback (Aug 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Oh good, now it's hailing a little.
> And this is after I cleaned up the first mess.
> View attachment 4179566
> Bigger pots would have helped...
> ...


Your in luck..... about a month or so ago I read that more stress equals more yield...although I think the source of the info was questionable..


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Your in luck..... about a month or so ago I read that more stress equals more yield...although I think the source of the info was questionable..


I just shot Corona through my nose. I'm conflicted it was Corona not Spaten Optimator


----------



## Bareback (Aug 11, 2018)

I worked on the cedar closet I telling everyone about a little while back. Here's a few pics of it, inside and out with the unfinished glass block windows and some tile work I did for this folks about three years ago. And finally a rotating shelf in another closet.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 11, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I've seen you throw out a bunch of plants. Why don't you compost them? I'm in a legal state and I still wouldn't put stuff like that in the trash for security reasons.


I've got a compost barrel that I'll use for this load. 
Worms don't like that much fresh stuff in their bins. Last time I gave em fresh trimmings there was a mass exodus...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 11, 2018)

Got another one down. 
Maybe I'll leave her there until this shit blows over...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Got another one down.
> Maybe I'll leave her there until this shit blows over...
> View attachment 4179588


There are two schools of thought on this. One is the just stay down school and the other is 





I always went with run, in a kindler gentler society you ended up with more fan leaves. In a barbaric society you ended up with your life.

ymmv


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Got another one down.
> Maybe I'll leave her there *until this shit blows over... *
> View attachment 4179588


Lol
SH420


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 12, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I worked on the cedar closet I telling everyone about a little while back. Here's a few pics of it, inside and out with the unfinished glass block windows and some tile work I did for this folks about three years ago. And finally a rotating shelf in another closet.


That's awesome, bro. One time I patched up an exhaust hole I made with a chefs knife in my ceiling with scotch tape and white toothpaste.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Aug 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Oh good, now it's hailing a little.
> And this is after I cleaned up the first mess.
> View attachment 4179566
> Bigger pots would have helped...
> ...


I am depressed for you


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 12, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> That's awesome, bro. One time I patched up an exhaust hole I made with a chefs knife in my ceiling with scotch tape and white toothpaste.


 I learned quite early that dried Crest was the _exact _shade of the blue on my childhood bedroom walls.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've got a compost barrel that I'll use for this load.
> Worms don't like that much fresh stuff in their bins. Last time I gave em fresh trimmings there was a mass exodus...


Why not just strart a pile in the corner of your yard, or in a big tote? Just mix it with a little soil and it'll be rich compost in less than a couple months, plus it'll be full of leaf mold. No need for worms. Even if you don't use it on the grow and just toss it around your lawn. No sense throwing out free nutrients. Since I've started recycling thay stuff back into my grow soil I've seen less deficiencies. You gotta figure, that plant material alreadycontains almost everything a new plant will need, might as well put it back in your soil.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 12, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> I am depressed for you


Yeah I was totally unprepared for a squall like that. 
Some plants actually looked fine after the first round but the second cloudburst got em good. Water was pouring out of the gutters in sheets! 

On the bright side, my grow area was a bit crowded and now the survivors can spread out a little. 
If I could start over, I would have waited at least four weeks to germinate the seeds...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 12, 2018)

I managed to get a few hours sleep and get some breakfast down.. hope it stays there, I'm still continually nauseous from stress.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 12, 2018)

Took the kid to an amusement park today before she starts kindergarten. Supposed to be 80 and sunny with a slight breeze and a high chance of milfs.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 12, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I learned quite early that dried Crest was the _exact _shade of the blue on my childhood bedroom walls.


well, you're one up on when you do time, that's how prisoners have glued jerk off material to the bottom of the upper bunk for a long time.


----------



## dangledo (Aug 12, 2018)

Why not right?

 
I'm not sure paper wrap was the way to go with ribs. Juice just absorbs opposed to foil where it steams during the wrap. Little tough on bite but still fell off the bone with a little work.
I've done better. Much better.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Why not right?
> 
> View attachment 4179474
> I'm not sure paper wrap was the way to go with ribs. Juice just absorbs opposed to foil where it steams during the wrap. Little tough on bite but still fell off the bone with a little work.
> ...


Looks delicious. I always foil ribs. But I foil brisket too.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 12, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Took the kid to an amusement park today before she starts kindergarten. Supposed to be 80 and sunny with a slight breeze and a high chance of _*milfs*_.


----------



## dangledo (Aug 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Looks delicious. I always foil ribs. But I foil brisket too.


Yeah the point of wrapping it to keep the juices in which the paper certainly did not do.

Don't know what I was expecting . Think I was just trying to be cool with the butcher paper or something lol. It does look official in videos though.

If it ain't broke...

Lesson learned



*Think the cc oil became extra decarbed cause I was ko'd by 9


----------



## Bareback (Aug 12, 2018)

I build a barn door out of the leftover cedar. Here's a pic or two, PS after two days of of table saw, planer, and miter sawing cedar my sinuses are very aromatic.

That last pic is of the blank I made to build the door with.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I build a barn door out of the leftover cedar. Here's a pic or two, PS after two days of of table saw, planer, and miter sawing cedar my sinuses are very aromatic.
> 
> That last pic is of the blank I made to build the door with.


Nice


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## Coloradoclear (Aug 12, 2018)

I finally learned to understand women . . .yeah fucking right!?!? Nice door Bareback!


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 12, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Why not right?
> 
> View attachment 4179474
> I'm not sure paper wrap was the way to go with ribs. Juice just absorbs opposed to foil where it steams during the wrap. Little tough on bite but still fell off the bone with a little work.
> ...


I'd eat that


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 12, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I build a barn door out of the leftover cedar. Here's a pic or two, PS after two days of of table saw, planer, and miter sawing cedar my sinuses are very aromatic.
> 
> That last pic is of the blank I made to build the door with.


Make a great smelling barn


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 12, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> *I finally learned to understand women* . . .yeah fucking right!?!? Nice door Bareback!


Nuh huh, it's a myth


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 12, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Nuh huh, it's a myth


you know those guys that are in pretty good health, and just drop dead for no reason that anyone can ever find? they figured out women....and it made their brains implode


----------



## ANC (Aug 13, 2018)

Thank god for school and Monday mornings... this 4 day weekend was too much.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 13, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Make a great smelling barn


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 13, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


>


I see what you did there.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2018)

ANC said:


> Thank god for school and Monday mornings... this 4 day weekend was too much.


What holiday?

~edit~ On a search, August 09 was National Women's Day


----------



## ANC (Aug 13, 2018)

Yeah, the school decided to give "the kids" Friday off.


----------



## 420God (Aug 13, 2018)

I got a job offer from my brother-in-law working for CN railroad. Pays twice as much as I make now with excellent benefits. Problem is I'd have to quit smoking and give up most of my social media. Idk what to do, I really like my freedom but I'm getting older and need to start think about retirement.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 13, 2018)

420God said:


> I got a job offer from my brother-in-law working for CN railroad. Pays twice as much as I make now with excellent benefits. Problem is I'd have to quit smoking and give up most of my social media. Idk what to do, I really like my freedom but I'm getting older and need to start think about retirement.


Doing what? How much time away from home? How much time off? Would you have to be on the trains that go all over Canada coast to coast?
Lot's of things to consider, esp. how much time the family is alone


----------



## 420God (Aug 13, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Doing what? How much time away from home? How much time off? Would you have to be on the trains that go all over Canada coast to coast?
> Lot's of things to consider, esp. how much time the family is alone


Conductor position for local runs so I'd be home everyday. Hours and days off depend on the shift. After a while I could become an engineer and make even more.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 13, 2018)

420God said:


> I got a job offer from my brother-in-law working for CN railroad. Pays twice as much as I make now with excellent benefits. Problem is I'd have to quit smoking and give up most of my social media. Idk what to do, I really like my freedom but I'm getting older and need to start think about retirement.


be careful about railroad jobs. they're notorious for hiring people when they get busy then shit canning them when they slow down. if you can get in the door and stay there, they have great benefits, but staying is often the problem


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 13, 2018)

420God said:


> Conductor position for local runs so I'd be home everyday. Hours and days off depend on the shift. After a while I could become an engineer and make even more.


If I was offered double what I currently make, plus benefits, but required me to give up weed and social media . . . I'd jump at it.


----------



## 420God (Aug 13, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> be careful about railroad jobs. they're notorious for hiring people when they get busy then shit canning them when they slow down. if you can get in the door and stay there, they have great benefits, but staying is often the problem


My sister works there too but as a supervisor in an office. They tend to keep family so that isn't too big of deal, they did warn me about that though.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 13, 2018)

420God said:


> Conductor position for local runs so I'd be home everyday. Hours and days off depend on the shift. After a while I could become an engineer and make even more.


If you have to wear this uniform, I'd be all over it


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 13, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> If I was offered double what I currently make, plus benefits, but required me to give up weed and social media . . . I'd jump at it.


Giving up smoking for a job is something I don’t believe in. In my case I only smoke after work and on days off, never before or during work. So my smoking has nothing to do with any job. In the past when I had construction jobs, I always smoked, before, during and after, and outworked most. 

I had this one guy I worked for who was always talking shit about smokers, lazy, worthless, no work ethics etc etc. he told me I was the best help he ever had and would give me side jobs he didn’t want to mess with. I smoked all the time and he never knew it. I always smirked when he went to talking..


----------



## Coloradoclear (Aug 13, 2018)

420God said:


> Conductor position for local runs so I'd be home everyday. Hours and days off depend on the shift. After a while I could become an engineer and make even more.


That is an excellent job with a bad ass pension!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2018)

420God said:


> I got a job offer from my brother-in-law working for CN railroad. Pays twice as much as I make now with excellent benefits. Problem is I'd have to quit smoking and give up most of my social media. Idk what to do, I really like my freedom but I'm getting older and need to start think about retirement.


 The older thing is only going to get worse. Embrace the trend. 2x money becomes compelling.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Giving up smoking for a job is something I don’t believe in. In my case I only smoke after work and on days off, never before or during work. So my smoking has nothing to do with any job. In the past when I had construction jobs, I always smoked, before, during and after, and outworked most.
> 
> I had this one guy I worked for who was always talking shit about smokers, lazy, worthless, no work ethics etc etc. he told me I was the best help he ever had and would give me side jobs he didn’t want to mess with. I smoked all the time and he never knew it. I always smirked when he went to talking..


 Toke&Talk, meet Smoke&Smirk
lol


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Toke&Talk, meet Smoke&Smirk
> lol


I was sure that I'd find a pic of the "ermagerd!" girl saying something about "nerr smerkerng!!1!"
But no.
Y U let me down Internet


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 13, 2018)

420God said:


> Conductor position for local runs so I'd be home everyday. Hours and days off depend on the shift. After a while I could become an engineer and make even more.


Holy shit, lookee here
https://www.glassdoor.com/Salary/Canadian-National-Railway-Salaries-E4455.htm

That's some good dinero


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2018)

420God said:


> I got a job offer from my brother-in-law working for CN railroad. Pays twice as much as I make now with excellent benefits. Problem is I'd have to quit smoking and give up most of my social media. Idk what to do, I really like my freedom but I'm getting older and need to start think about retirement.


I'd do my 20. Actually I did my 20. I feel your pain hun.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Nuh huh, it's a myth


True



Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you know those guys that are in pretty good health, and just drop dead for no reason that anyone can ever find? they figured out women....and it made their brains implode


You can understand women but it's like any other psychopathology who wants to?

It's simple get estradiol 4 mg qd and premarin .625qd. Do that three to five days in a row once a month (make sure you vary the number of days you dose erratically). It will all make sense after about 6 months.

It will kill you, good luck understanding us. It's a horror you do not want wish to see.


----------



## 420God (Aug 13, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Holy shit, lookee here
> https://www.glassdoor.com/Salary/Canadian-National-Railway-Salaries-E4455.htm
> 
> That's some good dinero


My sis said I could become a train master within 6 months because nobody wants that job. It's somewhat stressful and you get yelled at a lot if you screw up. I've been lead in enough factories I think I could handle it.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 13, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I'd do my 20. Actually I did my 20. I feel your pain hun.


I agree, nothing beats a pension and good benefits. Retirement will be here before you know it.


----------



## ANC (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 13, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Giving up smoking for a job is something I don’t believe in.


I can respect that. But if I was in my 30's with a wife and a young child, and that prospect just landed on my table, I believe they would be ok with me giving up weed.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 13, 2018)

@420God as a train conductor? I would expect no less. Choo choo.


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 13, 2018)

Finally finished the kiln repair 
Now I need to make some pieces.


----------



## ANC (Aug 14, 2018)

I just thought you send some weed back to the future.


----------



## ANC (Aug 14, 2018)

Cleaned yard today, Well a piece of it but it took all day...
My body is so fucked tonight I can walk like 15 feet at a time.
My hands and feet are wrecked.


----------



## jasperr (Aug 14, 2018)

nothing


----------



## 420God (Aug 14, 2018)

All my family is coming over this weekend, along with my new uncle, so I setup new targets using old chain link fence parts and some painted 1/2" scrap steel rounds. Also dug out the fire pit and set it back up for a bonfire.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 14, 2018)

420God said:


> All my family is coming over this weekend, along with my new uncle, so I setup new targets using old chain link fence parts and some painted 1/2" scrap steel rounds. Also dug out the fire pit and set it back up for a bonfire.
> View attachment 4180919 View attachment 4180922


That fire pit is just begging for some virgins, in your honor of course.
Note the garden: corn, tomatoes and peppers complete for the Azteca ceremony


----------



## Dr.ikramkush (Aug 14, 2018)

Carne Seca said:


> Worked until 5pm then cooked dinner for everyone. Entertained my aunt and cousin with wine and song. Retired to my bedroom. Now I'm relaxing in bed in my boxer briefs enjoying a quiet night of crickets and coyotes.
> 
> p.s. the raspberry kush is kicking my ass. wow!


yuh had to stick in the briefs huh?are you 9? you just finished work wtf !!are you news paperboy? do you live in a wooded snow fucked village in Russia is your name magnet in English? and where the fuck did you get raspberry kush???


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 14, 2018)

420God said:


> All my family is coming over this weekend, along with my new uncle, so I setup new targets using old chain link fence parts and some painted 1/2" scrap steel rounds. Also dug out the fire pit and set it back up for a bonfire.
> View attachment 4180919 View attachment 4180922


killer setup man.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2018)

Dr.ikramkush said:


> yuh had to stick in the briefs huh?are you 9? you just finished work wtf !!are you news paperboy? do you live in a wooded snow fucked village in Russia is your name magnet in English? and where the fuck did you get raspberry kush???


The member you are talking to posted that 6 years ago and has not been active here for better than 3 years.


----------



## Dr.ikramkush (Aug 14, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The member you are talking to posted that 6 years ago and has not been active here for better than 3 years.


word? you think he locked up?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 14, 2018)

Dr.ikramkush said:


> word? you think he locked up?


Nah. Last we knew, he fell into you moms vagina. Never to be heard of or seen again.


----------



## Karah (Aug 14, 2018)

I made dis beautiful pizza.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 14, 2018)

Karah said:


> View attachment 4181048 I made dis beautiful pizza.


Fuck that looks good


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Nah. Last we knew, he fell into you moms vagina. Never to be heard of or seen again.


He obviously neglected the 2x4 rule.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2018)

Dr.ikramkush said:


> yuh had to stick in the briefs huh?are you 9? you just finished work wtf !!are you news paperboy? do you live in a wooded snow fucked village in Russia is your name magnet in English? and where the fuck did you get raspberry kush???


That post is from 2012.
Welcome new member; post often.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2018)

Karah said:


> View attachment 4181048 I made dis beautiful pizza.


That is so beautiful it brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## lokie (Aug 14, 2018)

What sauce does the 245 cum with?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 14, 2018)

Karah said:


> View attachment 4181048 I made dis beautiful pizza.


Do you deliver?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 14, 2018)

Well I was about to take my 20lb sledge to this computer but it turns out it's not dead (yet). That would have ruined my day. I had a terrible day at work and I was sick but I was feeling like a million bucks and browsing RIU while I listened to Metal Church and I thought this POS had finally had it.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 14, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> Well I was about to take my 20lb sledge to this computer but it turns out it's not dead (yet). That would have ruined my day. I had a terrible day at work and I was sick but I was feeling like a million bucks and browsing RIU while I listened to Metal Church and I thought this POS had finally had it.


Watch the children prey.


----------



## Karah (Aug 14, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Do you deliver?


Nooooo


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 14, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Watch the children prey.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 14, 2018)

Karah said:


> Nooooo


Bummer.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 14, 2018)

Karah said:


> Nooooo


Booooo


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 14, 2018)

Worked, fished, got some paperwork done to remove a name from my business and make me officially the sole owner/operator. Gotta be honest I'm a little nervous about keeping track of everything and being in charge of all the numbers but I'll make it work.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Do you deliver?


LOL obviously


----------



## neosapien (Aug 14, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Worked, fished, got some paperwork done to remove a name from my business and make me officially the sole owner/operator. Gotta be honest I'm a little nervous about keeping track of everything and being in charge of all the numbers but I'll make it work.


Just remember… when in doubt, add a zero.


----------



## Karah (Aug 14, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> Bummer.





WeedFreak78 said:


> Booooo


Have you guys ever eaten mod pizza? That shit would be nasty by the time it was actually delivered to your door.
Give me your address. I’ll send you free pizza cards


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Just remember… when in doubt, add a zero.


Order of magnitude always fucked me. It's why I became a mechanic


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2018)

Karah said:


> Have you guys ever eaten mod pizza? That shit would be nasty by the time it was actually delivered to your door.
> Give me your address. I’ll send you free pizza cards


What is mod pizza?


----------



## Karah (Aug 14, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> What is mod pizza?


Fast casual pizza. It’s like subway but delicious pizza, thin crust.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2018)

Karah said:


> Fast casual pizza. It’s like subway but delicious pizza, thin crust.


mmmmmm I'd eat that


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 14, 2018)

Karah said:


> Have you guys ever eaten mod pizza? That shit would be nasty by the time it was actually delivered to your door.
> Give me your address. I’ll send you free pizza cards


Never heard of it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Never heard of it.


Well we have now and . . . 
Gimme, Gimme


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 15, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Worked, fished, got some paperwork done to remove a name from my business and make me officially the sole owner/operator. Gotta be honest I'm a little nervous about keeping track of everything and being in charge of all the numbers but I'll make it work.


Excel is your friend


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> What is mod pizza?


I thought it was pizza made by @neosapien..


----------



## BleedsGreen (Aug 15, 2018)

No Pizza delivery of any kind for me where we live. Heck even if we pick it up and bring it home it is cold and needs to go back in the oven to reheat. That is probably the only thing I miss about living near or in town.


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 15, 2018)

ANC said:


> I just thought you send some weed back to the future.


Nah, thats what @dstroy is working on in the other thread.



BarnBuster said:


> Excel is your friend





Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Worked, fished, got some paperwork done to remove a name from my business and make me officially the sole owner/operator. Gotta be honest I'm a little nervous about keeping track of everything and being in charge of all the numbers but I'll make it work.


Quickbooks and a good accountant.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 15, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Nah, thats what @dstroy is working on in the other thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Worked, fished, got some paperwork done to remove a name from my business and make me officially the sole owner/operator. Gotta be honest I'm a little nervous about keeping track of everything and being in charge of all the numbers but I'll make it work.


I too use QuickBooks and an accountant, keep every receipt, keep up with every second of my time no matter what the task is, milage, and never trust anyone to look after my money the way I do.

Good luck Jimmy and don't stress out, I find the work to be the easy part.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 15, 2018)

morning everyone


----------



## neosapien (Aug 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> mmmmmm I'd eat that


I'm sitting here eating lunch at the mega gas station, perusing this thread, when something catches my eye. I look up and it's a hot milf standing in front of my van smoking a cigarette. I look back down at my phone only to see your quoted post lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 15, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I'm sitting here eating lunch at the mega gas station, perusing this thread, when something catches my eye. I look up and it's a hot milf standing in front of my van smoking a cigarette. I look back down at my phone only to see your quoted post lol.


gotta love it when things come together like that....


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 15, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I too use QuickBooks and an accountant, keep every receipt, keep up with every second of my time no matter what the task is, milage, and never trust anyone to look after my money the way I do.
> 
> Good luck Jimmy and don't stress out, I find the work to be the easy part.


My best friends mom is an accountant so I'll be sitting down with her here soon. My sister is real good witj the quickbook, excel type shit so i always have her if there's any question. Not super worried about it, I'm a smart enough guy to figure it out.


----------



## 420God (Aug 15, 2018)

Wife was mowing the lawn and hit a rock that shot like a bullet through the back window of our G5 gt. Already cut out what was left and picking up a used one from the junkyard for $75.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 15, 2018)

420God said:


> Wife was mowing the lawn and hit a rock that shot like a bullet through the back window of our G5 gt. Already cut out what was left and picking up a used one from the junkyard for $75.
> 
> View attachment 4181402


Ouch! At least it didn’t hit anyone.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 15, 2018)

Was mowing the yard once with an antique high-wheel mower that had stupid H/P & felt something strike my calf just above the boot line.
After a couple more passes the "Ouch" still hadn't gone away & I investigated only to find out my pant leg & sock were literally nailed to my calf (a pallet nail).

That one took pliers to pull out.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 15, 2018)

I'm starting to liquidate all my mother's possessions she left in the house. She wants to play money games, I'll play. I was going to start selling off my stuff, but why should I give up my shit to help her. There's a ton of worthless old shit around here with a few expensive items mixed in. Going through 40+ years of crap i don't know anything about isn't fun. I'm just grabbing the stuff I think is worth the most right now. I'm gonna have to figure out if i still have a valid ebay account, i don't think I'll be able to move too much just on Craigslist.
Anyone want a tub full of old needlepoint crap, or old liquid embroidery ink, or boxes of beads and jewelry making crap.. A quarter of the attic is just her failed hobbies


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 15, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I'm starting to liquidate all my mother's possessions she left in the house. She wants to play money games, I'll play. I was going to start selling off my stuff, but why should I give up my shit to help her. There's a ton of worthless old shit around here with a few expensive items mixed in. Going through 40+ years of crap i don't know anything about isn't fun. I'm just grabbing the stuff I think is worth the most right now. I'm gonna have to figure out if i still have a valid ebay account, i don't think I'll be able to move too much just on Craigslist.
> Anyone want a tub full of old needlepoint crap, or old liquid embroidery ink, or boxes of beads and jewelry making crap.. A quarter of the attic is just her failed hobbies


We have these virtual yard sales around here, I think it’s a Facebook thing, bought and sold things on it. Maybe try that. Idk just a thought.


----------



## Puff_Dragon (Aug 15, 2018)

The company I worked for, until 2 years ago when I Quit and went solo  ..decided to txt me (I found 4 txts on my phone when I woke up) asking me to come back for a month (with a hint at a full-time position reassessed for my needs) because they lost a bunch of staff and now urgently need someone to help push some software projects out (which are costing them thousands a day by sitting in a test cycle). It's 'decent' pay, but the office politics (and general feeling/heart/soul in the company) seems to be a negative one now (more then before). The office seems to have a 'revolving door' these days (with employees).
Was thinking of knuckling down anyway and just doing the month (not rocking the boat so to speak). Then just see what they offer. However, a couple of days in (with 4 workstations at my desk that I'm twisting and turning between) ..my back is reminding me why doing this for 8 hrs a day (5 days a week) is really a younger persons job


----------



## Bareback (Aug 15, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I'm starting to liquidate all my mother's possessions she left in the house. She wants to play money games, I'll play. I was going to start selling off my stuff, but why should I give up my shit to help her. There's a ton of worthless old shit around here with a few expensive items mixed in. Going through 40+ years of crap i don't know anything about isn't fun. I'm just grabbing the stuff I think is worth the most right now. I'm gonna have to figure out if i still have a valid ebay account, i don't think I'll be able to move too much just on Craigslist.
> Anyone want a tub full of old needlepoint crap, or old liquid embroidery ink, or boxes of beads and jewelry making crap.. A quarter of the attic is just her failed hobbies


What Jerry said , nobody is using cl here


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 15, 2018)

I stayed indoors. 

https://www.king5.com/article/news/local/seattles-air-quality-is-worse-than-beijing-kolkata/281-461795469

Everyone is a smoker today!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 15, 2018)

Bareback said:


> What Jerry said , nobody is using cl here


IDK, C/L seems like a good place to get robbed or killed according to the nightly news.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 15, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I'm starting to liquidate all my mother's possessions she left in the house. She wants to play money games, I'll play. I was going to start selling off my stuff, but why should I give up my shit to help her. There's a ton of worthless old shit around here with a few expensive items mixed in. Going through 40+ years of crap i don't know anything about isn't fun. I'm just grabbing the stuff I think is worth the most right now. I'm gonna have to figure out if i still have a valid ebay account, i don't think I'll be able to move too much just on Craigslist.
> Anyone want a tub full of old needlepoint crap, or old liquid embroidery ink, or boxes of beads and jewelry making crap.. A quarter of the attic is just her failed hobbies


just have a yard sale, big one....sell everything cheap


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 15, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> We have these virtual yard sales around here, I think it’s a Facebook thing, bought and sold things on it. Maybe try that. Idk just a thought.


Yeah, my buddy mentioned that, Facebook marketplace. IDK, I've been off Facebook for years, don't really want to go back. I'm researching estate buyers right now, maybe I can sell her shit in a big lot. I won't get as much, but not dealing with it might be worth it.

I just wish I knew what was actually worth money. I found a case of 8 tracks I was going to toss, but after doing some research, they might be worth a couple hundred bucks. I have a whole shelf of her, and my father's, old toys that I can't find comparable items of some stuff to get a value. I found one toy that looks to be worth around $300, so I could have a grand plus, sitting on that shelf. There's boxes upon boxes of her grandmother's crystal ware that's probably worth thousands, but also crappy 70s knock off stuff and IDK what's what. And there's boxes of books going back into the late - mid 1800s that were her grandfather's. I pulled some out years ago to display in an antique book case, which i found out a couple years ago are fairly rare books worth some decent money.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 15, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> IDK, C/L seems like a good place to get robbed or killed according to the nightly news.


i've seen that to in my area, someone getting ripped off and or shot


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 15, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Yeah, my buddy mentioned that, Facebook marketplace. IDK, I've been off Facebook for years, don't really want to go back. I'm researching estate buyers right now, maybe I can sell her shit in a big lot. I won't get as much, but not dealing with it might be worth it.
> 
> I just wish I knew what was actually worth money. I found a case of 8 tracks I was going to toss, but after doing some research, they might be worth a couple hundred bucks. I have a whole shelf of her, and my father's, old toys that I can't find comparable items of some stuff to get a value. I found one toy that looks to be worth around $300, so I could have a grand plus, sitting on that shelf. There's boxes upon boxes of her grandmother's crystal ware that's probably worth thousands, but also crappy 70s knock off stuff and IDK what's what. And there's boxes of books going back into the late - mid 1800s that were her grandfather's. I pulled some out years ago to display in an antique book case, which i found out a couple years ago are fairly rare books worth some decent money.


you know you'd be surprised if you went to an antique shop with some of that stuff

you can also try re-sale shops too they get a percent and you get a percent if sold....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 15, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> IDK, C/L seems like a good place to get robbed or killed according to the nightly news.


I've bought and sold lots of stuff on craigslist but always meet in public places like parking lots that have video surveillance and lots of people.


----------



## blake9999 (Aug 15, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Yeah, my buddy mentioned that, Facebook marketplace. IDK, I've been off Facebook for years, don't really want to go back. I'm researching estate buyers right now, maybe I can sell her shit in a big lot. I won't get as much, but not dealing with it might be worth it.
> 
> I just wish I knew what was actually worth money. I found a case of 8 tracks I was going to toss, but after doing some research, they might be worth a couple hundred bucks. I have a whole shelf of her, and my father's, old toys that I can't find comparable items of some stuff to get a value. I found one toy that looks to be worth around $300, so I could have a grand plus, sitting on that shelf. There's boxes upon boxes of her grandmother's crystal ware that's probably worth thousands, but also crappy 70s knock off stuff and IDK what's what. And there's boxes of books going back into the late - mid 1800s that were her grandfather's. I pulled some out years ago to display in an antique book case, which i found out a couple years ago are fairly rare books worth some decent money.


Call Antique Archaeology to come pick you. You may even be on A&E.

http://www.antiquearchaeology.com/


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 15, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> just have a yard sale, big one....sell everything cheap


I thought about it. I don't have much yard, it's all converted to gardens, I don't have any parking for people and parking on the sides of my street isn't really safe. I guess that last part isn't really MY problem, but I know other neighbors got harassed by the town for having yard sales and causing traffic problems. I'm also looking to borrow a truck and trailer and maybe go hit flea markets with the stuff. I'm not far from the Brimfield fair, which one buddy was saying I should haul some stuff out too.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 15, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Yeah, my buddy mentioned that, Facebook marketplace. IDK, I've been off Facebook for years, don't really want to go back. I'm researching estate buyers right now, maybe I can sell her shit in a big lot. I won't get as much, but not dealing with it might be worth it.
> 
> I just wish I knew what was actually worth money. I found a case of 8 tracks I was going to toss, but after doing some research, they might be worth a couple hundred bucks. I have a whole shelf of her, and my father's, old toys that I can't find comparable items of some stuff to get a value. I found one toy that looks to be worth around $300, so I could have a grand plus, sitting on that shelf. There's boxes upon boxes of her grandmother's crystal ware that's probably worth thousands, but also crappy 70s knock off stuff and IDK what's what. And there's boxes of books going back into the late - mid 1800s that were her grandfather's. I pulled some out years ago to display in an antique book case, which i found out a couple years ago are fairly rare books worth some decent money.


Yeah I don’t do Facebook either, my girl does.

You could always call these guys..


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 15, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Yeah I don’t do Facebook either, my girl does.
> 
> You could always call these guys..
> 
> ...


Those two fuckers look like they'd rape then eat you


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 15, 2018)

I sell used auto parts on CL all the time. I have people come right to my house, I'm never worried about getting robbed when I sell something. It's when I'm going to buy stuff I get a little nervous. If I'm taking more than a few hundred bucks, I get one of my buddies that carry concealed to go with me and stay with our vehicle. 

I would think a good amount of people on here would be somewhat used to shady dealings in dark alleys. Once you've done a few of those, CL people are a breeze.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 15, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> You could always call these guys..
> View attachment 4181455





blake9999 said:


> Call Antique Archaeology to come pick you. You may even be on A&E.
> 
> http://www.antiquearchaeology.com/


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 15, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> people on here would be somewhat used to shady dealings in dark alleys


Kingston Jamaica @ 3:00 am cured me of ever wanting to do that shit again.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 15, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Kingston Jamaica @ 3:00 am cured me of ever wanting to do that shit again.


you should try Mexico.....eek


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 15, 2018)

Yeah, I replied without reading very well, I was late


----------



## 420God (Aug 15, 2018)

Just finished installing the new window.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 15, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> you should try Mexico.....eek


Same vibe, different language.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2018)

420God said:


> Just finished installing the new window.
> 
> View attachment 4181528


Wow quickly and nicely done!
++ rep


----------



## neosapien (Aug 15, 2018)

My wife met a Chinese woman today at a restaurant that apparently does foreign exchange placements. So I think we're going to start trafficking Chinese college students. I mean hosting.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2018)

neosapien said:


> My wife met a Chinese woman today at a restaurant that apparently does foreign exchange placements. So I think we're going to start trafficking Chinese college students. I mean hosting.


LOL


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 15, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> IDK, C/L seems like a good place to get robbed or killed according to the nightly news.


Always carry for cl deals.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 15, 2018)

neosapien said:


> My wife met a Chinese woman today at a restaurant that apparently does foreign exchange placements. So I think we're going to start trafficking Chinese college students. I mean hosting.


When you start hosting Chinese milfs give me a call.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 15, 2018)

neosapien said:


> My wife met a Chinese woman today at a restaurant that apparently does foreign exchange placements. So I think we're going to start trafficking Chinese college students. I mean hosting.


I'll take 2.


----------



## 757growin (Aug 15, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Worked, fished, got some paperwork done to remove a name from my business and make me officially the sole owner/operator. Gotta be honest I'm a little nervous about keeping track of everything and being in charge of all the numbers but I'll make it work.


I use square merchant. Makes everything super easy. Seperates the tax into another account and links up with intuit. Like a plug and play for shops


----------



## 757growin (Aug 15, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Always carry for cl deals.


I bring my dogs


----------



## 420God (Aug 15, 2018)

neosapien said:


> My wife met a Chinese woman today at a restaurant that apparently does foreign exchange placements. So I think we're going to start trafficking Chinese college students. I mean hosting.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 16, 2018)

Wet crummy day today but this grass ain't gonna cut itself.


----------



## 420God (Aug 16, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Wet crummy day today but this grass ain't gonna cut itself.


Careful of rocks and nails.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 16, 2018)

420God said:


> Careful of rocks and nails.


????


----------



## 420God (Aug 16, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> ????


Read the page before this one.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 16, 2018)

420God said:


> Read the page before this one.


Ahhh the window. I'm like Wtf am i missing haha. I'm proud to say that in 14 years I've never busted a window. Probably shouldn't have said that.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 16, 2018)

Well looks like I'm gonna call it a day. This shit ain't going anywhere.


----------



## ANC (Aug 16, 2018)

Yeah, I spend most of the day between youtube and bed...


----------



## Bareback (Aug 16, 2018)

neosapien said:


> My wife met a Chinese woman today at a restaurant that apparently does foreign exchange placements. So I think we're going to start trafficking Chinese college students. I mean hosting.


Here where I live there's big money in that, especially if you can offer some language and culture adjustment plus security.

Big money!!!!


----------



## ANC (Aug 16, 2018)

lol, I need someone to clean up around here and I can teach her how to swear properly.... does that count?
I did receive a distinction for English (>80%) too at the end of 12th grade


----------



## neosapien (Aug 16, 2018)

Had kindergarten orientation tonight. I have a kindergartner now. Who here remembers when she was born? Well we're fucking old now. 

Also, counted 4 milfs in the class. Maybe I'll get my clearances.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 17, 2018)

I scored some books yesterday at work, every time a new semester starts or ends there's free books everywhere.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 17, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I scored some books yesterday at work, every time a new semester starts or ends there's free books everywhere.


Books, I do all my reading on here


----------



## 420God (Aug 17, 2018)

Deleted my Facebook last night so if I was friends with you on there you know why I disappeared.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 17, 2018)

420God said:


> Deleted my Facebook last night so if I was friends with you on there you know why I disappeared.


Preparing for the new job?


----------



## 420God (Aug 17, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Preparing for the new job?


Kind of, the new job thing won't happen until my current deer contracts run out.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 17, 2018)

Installing new toilet partitions this morning in a nasty restroom I already mopped three times and i can't get myself down on the floor to do the work, fuck my life today


----------



## Bareback (Aug 17, 2018)

I was so pissed about the nasty work that I forgot to share pics


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2018)

420God said:


> Deleted my Facebook last night so if I was friends with you on there you know why I disappeared.


Smart move.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 17, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I was so pissed about the nasty work that I forgot to share pics


The custodian in charge of cleaning is lazy and doesn't clean the mop. Get some quat. disinfectant or bleach and sterilize that area; then you can feel secure getting down to do the work.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2018)

420God said:


> Just finished installing the new window.
> 
> View attachment 4181528


and on the seventh day, He sat down with a joint and a pint
and it was good


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Was mowing the yard once with an antique high-wheel mower that had stupid H/P & felt something strike my calf just above the boot line.
> After a couple more passes the "Ouch" still hadn't gone away & I investigated only to find out my pant leg & sock were literally nailed to my calf (a pallet nail).
> 
> That one took pliers to pull out.
> ...


Aieee did you have to twist it out?


----------



## Bareback (Aug 17, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> The custodian in charge of cleaning is lazy and doesn't clean the mop. Get some quat. disinfectant or bleach and sterilize that area; then you can feel secure getting down to do the work.


Their actually subcontractors, and I think they only do certain things apparently cleaning partitions ain't included . The nasty ass floor is parcely the plumbers fault and parcely house keeping, but yeah I mopped that MF good.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 17, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I was so pissed about the nasty work that I forgot to share pics


nice bird....at least it isn't crudely drawn pudenda


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 17, 2018)

guy lives in the apartments, works two jobs, hit the hillside, said the sun was in his eyes, i think he fell asleep 
 
thought he might be drunk, but no smell, and the cops talked to him and then left, so probably just tired.....


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 17, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> guy lives in the apartments, works two jobs, hit the hillside, said the sun was in his eyes, i think he fell asleep
> View attachment 4182457
> thought he might be drunk, but no smell, and the cops talked to him and then left, so probably just tired.....


----------



## Bareback (Aug 17, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> nice bird....at least it isn't crudely drawn pudenda


It's not the typical restroom wall art, someone here likes to draw insects on the wall with a sharpie, very realistic insects. Also lots of penis art in the library, makes me wonder if Bobby Z works here, except for all the fantastic nature pics that definitely didn't come from here. Anyway that bird is now living behind a partition.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2018)

Bareback said:


> It's not the typical restroom wall art, someone here likes to draw insects on the wall with a sharpie, very realistic insects. Also lots of penis art in the library, makes me wonder if Bobby Z works here, except for all the fantastic nature pics that definitely didn't come from here. Anyway that bird is now living behind a partition.


He did move up to teaching art at the college level.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 17, 2018)

Still digging through my basement. Came across a couple boxes of my father's 33 1/2 and 45 records. This stuff covers blues, rock and doo wop from the late 50s into the 70s, plus some random ones from the 30s and 40s i think we're my grandparents, one dating back to 1912. I need to get a record player, there's a bunch puff early blues I've never heard of. There's a few records just marked test printings. I always remember my father talking about having a record station recording of the Beatles from when they first came to Boston and played live on the air. He used to hang around a couple stations during the early 60s, up until he went to Nam in 67, i believe. If any of those are that.... holy shit, my money problems are done. Think of it, one of one live recording of the Beatles in 64/65! But my life's never that easy.

Going through all this stuff is a mixed bag of emotions. I keep having all these happy memories come back to me, then get all pissed and depressed at the fact I NEED to sell all this stuff. I'm fairly certain I'm on the verge of a mental breakdown. I keep trying to figure out how to fix this situation and I can't. I keep coming back to just walk away.. and that's not an option. I've, literally, had a headache for the last 4 days. I'm starting to hope .....


----------



## Bareback (Aug 17, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Still digging through my basement. Came across a couple boxes of my father's 33 1/2 and 45 records. This stuff covers blues, rock and doo wop from the late 50s into the 70s, plus some random ones from the 30s and 40s i think we're my grandparents, one dating back to 1912. I need to get a record player, there's a bunch puff early blues I've never heard of. There's a few records just marked test printings. I always remember my father talking about having a record station recording of the Beatles from when they first came to Boston and played live on the air. He used to hang around a couple stations during the early 60s, up until he went to Nam in 67, i believe. If any of those are that.... holy shit, my money problems are done. Think of it, one of one live recording of the Beatles in 64/65! But my life's never that easy.
> 
> Going through all this stuff is a mixed bag of emotions. I keep having all these happy memories come back to me, then get all pissed and depressed at the fact I NEED to sell all this stuff. I'm fairly certain I'm on the verge of a mental breakdown. I keep trying to figure out how to fix this situation and I can't. I keep coming back to just walk away.. and that's not an option. I've, literally, had a headache for the last 4 days. I'm starting to hope .....


Hang in there man....


----------



## lokie (Aug 17, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Still digging through my basement. Came across a couple boxes of my father's 33 1/2 and 45 records. This stuff covers blues, rock and doo wop from the late 50s into the 70s, plus some random ones from the 30s and 40s i think we're my grandparents, one dating back to 1912. I need to get a record player, there's a bunch puff early blues I've never heard of. There's a few records just marked test printings. I always remember my father talking about having a record station recording of the Beatles from when they first came to Boston and played live on the air. He used to hang around a couple stations during the early 60s, up until he went to Nam in 67, i believe. If any of those are that.... holy shit, my money problems are done. Think of it, one of one live recording of the Beatles in 64/65! But my life's never that easy.
> 
> Going through all this stuff is a mixed bag of emotions. I keep having all these happy memories come back to me, then get all pissed and depressed at the fact I NEED to sell all this stuff. I'm fairly certain I'm on the verge of a mental breakdown. I keep trying to figure out how to fix this situation and I can't. I keep coming back to just walk away.. and that's not an option. I've, literally, had a headache for the last 4 days. I'm starting to hope .....


Chin up dude


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 17, 2018)

9 hours of yard work and 2 hours of errands and chores. I'm beat.


----------



## too larry (Aug 17, 2018)

30 seeds in soil this morning.

6 Gorille Endormi {Gorille de Raisin X Sleepy}
6 Poly Shunk 1 f2's
6 Chicken Stink #2 f2's 
6 Gorille Endormi X (AF Shunk)
3 Mystery Boggle
3 Sleepy Ass Blues Boggle

Also planted 45 Armenian cucumber and 75 Marketmore cucumber seeds.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 17, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> 9 hours of yard work and 2 hours of errands and chores. I'm beat.


Holy shit! 
I'm not even capable of doing 9 hours of yard work...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Holy shit!
> I'm not even capable of doing 9 hours of yard work...


It's not as bad as it sounds, it was a cool 98 degrees outside most of the day. 


I found a mantis when I was loading up my truck with all the tree limbs I pruned and gently put it back in the bushes near where I was working.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 17, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> It's not as bad as it sounds, it was a cool 98 degrees outside most of the day.
> 
> 
> I found a mantis when I was loading up my truck with all the tree limbs I pruned and gently put it back in the bushes near where I was working.


Good karma.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Holy shit!
> I'm not even capable of doing 9 hours of yard work...


You really need a husband, highly recommend.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> It's not as bad as it sounds, it was a cool 98 degrees outside most of the day.
> 
> 
> I found a mantis when I was loading up my truck with all the tree limbs I pruned and gently put it back in the bushes near where I was working.


I miss my mantis from last year. She was starving and dying by my door and she graced my grow through most of the winter. They have ugly table manners though.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Still digging through my basement. Came across a couple boxes of my father's 33 1/2 and 45 records. This stuff covers blues, rock and doo wop from the late 50s into the 70s, plus some random ones from the 30s and 40s i think we're my grandparents, one dating back to 1912. I need to get a record player, there's a bunch puff early blues I've never heard of. There's a few records just marked test printings. I always remember my father talking about having a record station recording of the Beatles from when they first came to Boston and played live on the air. He used to hang around a couple stations during the early 60s, up until he went to Nam in 67, i believe. If any of those are that.... holy shit, my money problems are done. Think of it, one of one live recording of the Beatles in 64/65! But my life's never that easy.
> 
> Going through all this stuff is a mixed bag of emotions. I keep having all these happy memories come back to me, then get all pissed and depressed at the fact I NEED to sell all this stuff. I'm fairly certain I'm on the verge of a mental breakdown. I keep trying to figure out how to fix this situation and I can't. I keep coming back to just walk away.. and that's not an option. I've, literally, had a headache for the last 4 days. I'm starting to hope .....


ohhh man I want some of that 70s vinyl


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 18, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> ohhh man I want some of that 70s vinyl


I have some 70's rubber that needs to be replaced before the vinyl can be rotated. 

* $6.99*
Buy It Now
Free Shipping
Original belts for your turntable are long gone. You are talking about a 25 – 40 years old belt. I look forward to serving you.". BASIC INSTALLATION: Most belts are easily replaceable. The belt is pla...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 18, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> ohhh man I want some of that 70s vinyl


I've got a bunch of it if you're interested. I'd honestly just give it all to you if I ever head out your way, I can't imagine what the shipping would be on all of it.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 18, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> I have some 70's rubber that needs to be replaced before the vinyl can be rotated.
> 
> * $6.99*
> Buy It Now
> ...


Radio Shack used to carry the belts a few years ago along with VCR drive belts. I even managed to find a belt for my CED player there, I say a few years ago because that was the last time I have been in one.


----------



## lokie (Aug 18, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> I've got a bunch of it if you're interested. I'd honestly just give it all to you if I ever head out your way, I can't imagine what the shipping would be on all of it.


My old turntable was tossed many many years ago

Not long ago I took my collection, a 24" stack of 1960's +, to a dealer for sale.

$145.00 for them all.

Dude said he was only buying them all because he specifical wanted the KISS albums.






The shop is in a college town. Maybe some of today's youth will
have a chance of growing up with good music.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 18, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> ohhh man I want some of that 70s vinyl


It'll probably end up on eBay if I can't find a local buyer. I'll try to remember to post up a list of what I got once I figure it out, gonna take me awhile, there's 6 crates full plus a couple smaller boxes. There's a few I'm keeping for sentimental reasons, like his Link Wray album, once I find it. Rumble was his favorite.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 18, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> I've got a bunch of it if you're interested. I'd honestly just give it all to you if I ever head out your way, I can't imagine what the shipping would be on all of it.


 When I get back into town in a day or two ... let's talk


----------



## too larry (Aug 18, 2018)

My collection wasn't huge, but I gave it to the wife's uncle after my last turntable had died. {the bank robber in the family} When he died, we went through his stuff, but they were gone.


WeedFreak78 said:


> It'll probably end up on eBay if I can't find a local buyer. I'll try to remember to post up a list of what I got once I figure it out, gonna take me awhile, there's 6 crates full plus a couple smaller boxes. There's a few I'm keeping for sentimental reasons, like his Link Wray album, once I find it. Rumble was his favorite.


We bought a sideboard in an antique shop a couple of months ago. The owner had a large section of old records. He was stocking Blues for Allah and a few other Dead LP's when we were there. He posts all his stuff on E-bay too. With about 150% of the in store price.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 18, 2018)

I still have his mid 70s Acoustic Research XA turntable. It needs to be cleaned and i thought it needed a new motor, but after reading last night, everyone says they either run or they don't, they don't run slow. Most advice says pull it apart, clean the bearings and lube it. I was offered $200 a few years ago for it in that condition. Apparently it's considered a high quality unit in the audiophile world. I've seen restored ones going for upwards of $600. I'm gonna fuck around with it, I might be rocking out to some vintage vinyl later. I think I even have a new needle around here somewhere. That'll be something I'll hold on to as long as possible.


----------



## too larry (Aug 18, 2018)

The new turntables that convert records to audio files are not too costly. I have several hundred Grateful Dead shows on DVD's that I need to convert to files so I can play them on my MP3 player {or anything else other than a DVD player}.

I do several thrift stores every two weeks when I go to town. I haven't really looked at old records since I don;t have a way to play them right now. I need to start checking them out.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 18, 2018)

Uh, look what I've done? Won't be much of an achievement if the po po come round! Yes bit hungry on the right, I know . ..

In Spain, you are allowed to grow if it's not visible. I even topped them. It was due to the transplanting into larger pots with fresh soil. There's 5 huge pots (that the cats sleeps in) and numerous smaller ones. 

The helicopter went by and did a 360 above my apartment. It's only a small terrace here, god knows what they thought. Been here for 7 years and this is the biggest one I've done yet. 

So if you don't hear from me after October, well, lol, you know ! .....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 18, 2018)

Got roots? 
One of my 6-footers snapped in a storm. 
 
The 10 gallon pot is going back into service immediately.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 18, 2018)

I went out of town and scored a copy of Gonzo: The life of Hunter S Thompson for $4 in like new condition and found a nice acoustic/electric guitar with case for $5. The neck has been broken but it looks like someone glued it back and it appears to be straight, it needs a new bridge nut and another bridge pin. I looked it up and they go for around $250 used.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 18, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> When I get back into town in a day or two ... let's talk


Sure thing.


----------



## dangledo (Aug 18, 2018)

50 miles today then another 50 tomorrow. Get the hurt out so I can recover before next weekend in the Ozark trails. Boat races at the lake come the weekend. Should be fun. Even more fun watching the pontoons get washed when the big boats come flying by. Biking, beering, boating and boobing. Can't wait!

 

Meat and garlic. Oh and pretty shitty Budweiser red lager. Trusted some dip shits taste in beer. He had a Nissan truck. I Should've known better.


----------



## lokie (Aug 18, 2018)

dangledo said:


> 50 miles today then another 50 tomorrow. Get the hurt out so I can recover before next weekend in the Ozark trails. Boat races at the lake come the weekend. Should be fun. Even more fun watching the pontoons get washed when the big boats come flying by. Biking, beering, boating and boobing. Can't wait!
> 
> View attachment 4183056
> 
> ...


WTF? Teaser. Where are the boob pics?

Pics or ...


----------



## dangledo (Aug 18, 2018)

lokie said:


> WTF? Teaser. Where are the boob pics?
> 
> Pics or ...


Oh I'll get some. It's next weekend. Been a couple years since I've been to see the races. Total shit show. WILL post


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 18, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> I went out of town and scored a copy of Gonzo: The life of Hunter S Thompson for $4 in like new condition and found a nice acoustic/electric guitar with case for $5. The neck has been broken but it looks like someone glued it back and it appears to be straight, it needs a new bridge nut and another bridge pin. I looked it up and they go for around $250 used.


You still collect the comics? I'm sure you had loads !


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2018)

dangledo said:


> 50 miles today then another 50 tomorrow. Get the hurt out so I can recover before next weekend in the Ozark trails. Boat races at the lake come the weekend. Should be fun. Even more fun watching the pontoons get washed when the big boats come flying by. Biking, beering, boating and boobing. Can't wait!
> 
> View attachment 4183056
> 
> ...


I just finished eating some brisket I cooked overnight mmmmmm


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 18, 2018)

lahadaextranjera said:


> You still collect the comics? I'm sure you had loads !


Comics? No, never collected them. I think you're thinking of my vintage video game collection I had. I sold a few to buy parts for my motorcycle. Then I sold a bunch of them and saved some of the money up along with putting back money from work so I could move away from this shitty town, or go to school or whatever. Unfortunately I lost all the money I had paying medical bills from my two surgeries.

That was the second time in 7 years I've lost my life savings, a little over $30k combined. It really takes the piss out of you to pull yourself up by the boot straps and have them cut like that twice. 

Whatever, life sucks. You can't let shit like that bring you down.


----------



## dangledo (Aug 18, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I just finished eating some brisket I cooked overnight mmmmmm


I wondered about that brisket.

Is that weird? 

Bet it was awesome. I never knew the relationship between beef fat and bbq would be so marvelous


----------



## too larry (Aug 18, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> I went out of town and scored a copy of Gonzo: The life of Hunter S Thompson for $4 in like new condition and found a nice acoustic/electric guitar with case for $5. The neck has been broken but it looks like someone glued it back and it appears to be straight, it needs a new bridge nut and another bridge pin. I looked it up and they go for around $250 used.


That was a good find on Gonzo. 

I need to have a book sale. Half the upstairs at the house is a library, and all the shelves overflowed long ago. I try to look the other way when I pass the book section of thrift stores. It's got to be really special for me to bring anymore home.

I have a few old books that might be worth something. Then hundreds more just normal second hand books. Not really worth the trouble of having people at the house.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 18, 2018)

too larry said:


> That was a good find on Gonzo.
> 
> I need to have a book sale. Half the upstairs at the house is a library, and all the shelves overflowed long ago. I try to look the other way when I pass the book section of thrift stores. It's got to be really special for me to bring anymore home.
> 
> I have a few old books that might be worth something. Then hundreds more just normal second hand books. Not really worth the trouble of having people at the house.


The book store I got it at takes donations and gives you a % in store credits for any books you bring in.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 18, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> Comics? No, never collected them. I think you're thinking of my vintage video game collection I had. I sold a few to buy parts for my motorcycle. Then I sold a bunch of them and saved some of the money up along with putting back money from work so I could move away from this shitty town, or go to school or whatever. Unfortunately I lost all the money I had paying medical bills from my two surgeries.
> 
> That was the second time in 7 years I've lost my life savings, a little over $30k combined. It really takes the piss out of you to pull yourself up by the boot straps and have them cut like that twice.
> 
> Whatever, life sucks. You can't let shit like that bring you down.


That was it! Video games.
I'm sorry you had surgery, I hope you are better now.


----------



## too larry (Aug 18, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> The book store I got it at takes donations and gives you a % in store credits for any books you bring in.


A couple three years ago I went through and gave all my doubles to the local library. They sell them to raise money. Sad thing is I bought some of them from their book sale.

I've been taking so many jigsaw puzzles to the thrift stores, they have ask me to ease up a little. The wife puts them together, and she doesn't do near as many as she used to. Unless it's a Springbok or some other special one, I don't bring them home.

I also collect old stereos. One room upstairs is just speakers, amps, pre-amps, tuners, receivers, tape decks, etc, etc. I'm getting better though. I only bought one stereo the last couple of years. {haven't even tested it to see if it works}


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 18, 2018)

too larry said:


> A couple three years ago I went through and gave all my doubles to the local library. They sell them to raise money. Sad thing is I bought some of them from their book sale.
> 
> I've been taking so many jigsaw puzzles to the thrift stores, they have ask me to ease up a little. The wife puts them together, and she doesn't do near as many as she used to. Unless it's a Springbok or some other special one.
> 
> I also collect old stereos. One room upstairs is just speakers, amps, pre-amps, tuners, receivers, tape decks, etc, etc. I'm getting better though. I only bought one stereo the last couple of years. {haven't even tested it to see if it works}


I was sort of like that there for a while but I'm slowly getting rid of it all and not buying more. I'm going to start selling my game collection on ebay again. I was making pretty good money off of it when I did last time. I'm pretty much done with gaming of any kind now, the only thing I really play now is Rocksmith.


----------



## too larry (Aug 18, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> I was sort of like that there for a while but I'm slowly getting rid of it all and not buying more. I'm going to start selling my game collection on ebay again. I was making pretty good money off of it when I did last time. I'm pretty much done with gaming of any kind now, the only thing I really play now is Rocksmith.


Most of my de-cluttering has been since I've started hiking. I spend serious time and a goodly amount of money trying to get my kit down to the bare minimum, and some of that rubbed off on me towards my off trail life.

Now I buy wool socks. lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 18, 2018)

Lebron_James_Fan said:


> can u kill more plants?
> 
> lmao


Sometimes plants die. 
I needed more space, so it worked out perfect. 

Did we really need another sock puppet...?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 18, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> Comics? No, never collected them. I think you're thinking of my vintage video game collection I had. I sold a few to buy parts for my motorcycle. Then I sold a bunch of them and saved some of the money up along with putting back money from work so I could move away from this shitty town, or go to school or whatever. Unfortunately I lost all the money I had paying medical bills from my two surgeries.
> 
> That was the second time in 7 years I've lost my life savings, a little over $30k combined. It really takes the piss out of you to pull yourself up by the boot straps and have them cut like that twice.
> 
> Whatever, life sucks. You can't let shit like that bring you down.


I just found a Colecovision in a box with Frogger, Centipede and Zaxxon, don't remember that one. I'm gonna try figuring out how to hook it up to the t.v. and see if it still works. I just need to find the box with the birds nest of cables and adapters first.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 18, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I just found a Colecovision in a box with Frogger, Centipede and Zaxxon, don't remember that one. I'm gonna try figuring out how to hook it up to the t.v. and see if it still works. I just need to find the box with the birds nest of cables and adapters first.


Radio Shack, Walmart and a few other stores still sold the coaxial adapter that straight up replaced the old cable boxes last time I checked. They are kinda pricey, I think I paid like $9 for mine but they are worth it. My Atari 2600 looked and sounded better than I've ever seen, aside from running an emulator.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2018)

dangledo said:


> I wondered about that brisket.
> 
> Is that weird?
> 
> Bet it was awesome. I never knew the relationship between beef fat and bbq would be so marvelous


It was perfect! Then again the brisket I'm currently eating is the best one ha ha!!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 18, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> Radio Shack, Walmart and a few other stores still sold the coaxial adapter that straight up replaced the old cable boxes last time I checked. They are kinda pricey, I think I paid like $9 for mine but they are worth it. My Atari 2600 looked and sounded better than I've ever seen, aside from running an emulator.


I miss radio shack, they all closed down near me, I think the nearest one now is about an hour away. They kinda sucked the last few years, mostly trying to sell phones and keeping inventory low. 

I think I've got a 2600 around here, somewhere, and i saw there's a box marked Nintendo 64. There's even a Commodore 64 down there that I think I still have a box of games for. We're pack rats, nothing gets thrown out if it still works. I just got rid of 3 tube tv's that were 30+years old, they all worked, but I couldn't give them away. I just found 2 more, but they're probably only 20 yrs old.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Aug 19, 2018)

Replaced a broken dishwasher so I no longer have to be the dishwasher, Win, Win! Well for everything but my wound, dishwashers are light but I think they may be a little over the 5 pound weight limit my doctor has me on, I don't think I am any worse for wear and the wife is thrilled so win, win at least until I see the surgeon tomorrow


----------



## kaseyyeah (Aug 19, 2018)

It's only 9:30am but I already got all the housework I gotta do done, now the kids and I can have a lazy sunday! 
Days go sooo much smoother when I wake up & smoke a bowl before the kids wake up haha


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 19, 2018)

Home made miso soup from scratch!


----------



## TacoMac (Aug 19, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Home made miso soup from scratch!
> View attachment 4183467


Shit. Now I'm jonesing.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 19, 2018)

TacoMac said:


> Shit. Now I'm jonesing.


It’s actua really easy to make at home. The good thing is I have a bad ass Asian market close to me. I’ve never seen miso paste in a regular super market.


----------



## TacoMac (Aug 19, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> It’s actua really easy to make at home. The good thing is I have a bad ass Asian market close to me. I’ve never seen miso paste in a regular super market.


We've got a huge Korean section of town down Buford Highway about 25 miles from here. Problem is, all the signs are in Korean and they don't speak English.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 19, 2018)

Well then learn Korean. Problem solved.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Aug 19, 2018)

Loaded up 1/2 ton of river rock, two 80lbs bags of mortor, and built a stone fire pit.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2018)

Last night at 9 PM I decided I just HAD to take my dog to San Diego. Luckily it's only a 3 hour drive, each way, the freeways are clear (except for CHP) and the Vets are very smart and coincidentally affiliated with UC Davis. So it's worth the trip and San Diego is very lovely at night. Oh yes and cool! Almost 15 degrees cooler, delicious, turns out I can still eat vending machine crap, sleep without a hitch using my purse as a pillow on waiting room furniture and not get gastric reflux from the dreck I just ate, some skills just can't be unlearned #winning


----------



## jacksmuff (Aug 19, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Last night at 9 PM I decided I just HAD to take my dog to San Diego. Luckily it's only a 3 hour drive, each way, the freeways are clear (except for CHP) and the Vets are very smart and coincidentally affiliated with UC Davis. So it's worth the trip and San Diego is very lovely at night. Oh yes and cool! Almost 15 degrees cooler, delicious, turns out I can still eat vending machine crap, sleep without a hitch using my purse as a pillow on waiting room furniture and not get gastric reflux from the dreck I just ate, some skills just can't be unlearned #winning


3 hour drive each way? Wow. I could drive my whole state 3 times.


----------



## jasperr (Aug 19, 2018)

I watered my plant and fapped twice, that's about it


----------



## jacksmuff (Aug 19, 2018)

jasperr said:


> I watered my plant and fapped twice, that's about it


Both at the same time I hope?


----------



## jasperr (Aug 19, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Both at the same time I hope?


What do you think I water my plant with?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 19, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Well then learn Korean. Problem solved.


Thanks to the spammers we had a while back I'm now completely fluent.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 19, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Home made miso soup from scratch!
> View attachment 4183467


Every time you cook all I can think about is...






It always looks so good.


----------



## jacksmuff (Aug 19, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Home made miso soup from scratch!
> View attachment 4183467


What's in miso soup? never had it.


----------



## jacksmuff (Aug 19, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> Every time you cook all I can think about is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fat asian? I don't think so.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 19, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Fat asian? I don't think so.


Gary posted that vid along with something he cooked a while back and now I automatically think back to it any time he posts some of his delicious looking food.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 19, 2018)

Every time Gary post Miso or Pho I get insatiable cravings for soup I _know _cant get without making a 4hr round trip. Even if I want to make it myself, I'd have to drive to find a decent market for ingredients and it still wouldn't come out right.

@curious2garden, is your doggy OK or at least recovering?  That's a long drive and sounds like an even longer night.

Mine scared the hell out of me yesterday at the lake. I threw his tennis ball a little farther out than usual and when he went to grab it he disappeared.
He came up and went back under again. I was ready to dive in (believing he'd aspirated) but he paddled his way to shore with that proud look on his face.
To my surprise, he had his tennis ball AND a golf ball. That little shit intentionally went under to retrieve that second ball 

Off to sear some salmon for din


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 19, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Every time Gary post Miso or Pho I get insatiable cravings for soup I _know _cant get without making a 4hr round trip. Even if I want to make it myself, I'd have to drive to find a decent market for ingredients and it still wouldn't come out right.
> 
> @curious2garden, is your doggy OK or at least recovering?  That's a long drive and sounds like an even longer night.
> 
> ...


Dang - I probably would have been wet in the rescue attempt only to find out he was retrieving another ball.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 19, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> Every time you cook all I can think about is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol thanks. But whatever he is eating that makes him THAT happy, I want to try.


jacksmuff said:


> What's in miso soup? never had it.


It’s a broth made with bonito flakes(dried fish flakes)and kombu(dried seaweed) then you add miso(fermented soy bean paste) and tofu, along with mushrooms, and wakame(more seaweed) then garnish with green onions. 

I love it, but no one else in my family does. So I only get the eat it every once in a while. I’m trying to get it down to a single serving. Or else I end up eating it all day.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 19, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> What's in miso soup? never had it.


It is really good. Go to an authentic Japanese place(not Chinese or Korean), I bet you'll love it. I'm like Gary, if it was around I'd eat it all day


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 19, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> It’s a broth made with bonito flakes(dried fish flakes)and kombu(dried seaweed) then you add miso(fermented soy bean paste) and tofu, along with mushrooms, and wakame(more seaweed) then garnish with green onions.
> 
> I love it, but no one else in my family does.


I like seaweed but no one else around here does, even my vegan sister hates it.

Looks great as always. 

And now my stomach is growling. Thanks a lot Gare!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 19, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> It is really good. Go to an authentic Japanese place(not Chinese or Korean), I bet you'll love it. I'm like Gary, if it was around I'd eat it all day


The Chinese place I usually go to had some and it was pretty terrible, I love their fried squid and stuffed mushrooms though. I went there yesterday while I was out of town and it was a pretty disappointing spread this time. The only meat dishes they had were chicken, no squid or kimchi at the buffet either. Then they didn't even give me a fortune cookie.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 19, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> The Chinese place I usually go to had some and it was pretty terrible, I love their fried squid and stuffed mushrooms though. I went there yesterday while I was out of town and it was a pretty disappointing spread this time. The only meat dishes they had were chicken, no squid or kimchi at the buffet either. Then they didn't even give me a fortune cookie.


We have a Chinese place in my cow town. I like it but only for Chinese; they offer a buffet if you wish and they also have sushi and other Japanese food. The Chinese is great, the Japanese they serve sucks. I don't get tacos in an Italian restaurant either


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 19, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> We have a Chinese place in my cow town. I like it but only for Chinese; they offer a buffet if you wish and they also have sushi and other Japanese food. The Chinese is great, the Japanese they serve sucks. I don't get tacos in an Italian restaurant either


I used to drop in at this Chinese buffet in another city up until the last time I was there. Whatever the fuck spice or whatever they use that has a kind of licorice flavor to it was put on _EVERYTHING _about 300 times stronger than it should have. I nearly gagged.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 19, 2018)

i dated this girl for a while that was ape shit for crab legs. every time we went out, i knew where we were going, the chinese buffet that keeps a big steam table pan full of crab legs.
i didn't mind, i liked their egg foo yung, and they made sticky rice for themselves, but they were happy to sell you a big bowl of it, instead of the regular americanized stuff they had on the menu.
and she'd usually screw my socks off afterwards......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 19, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> I used to drop in at this Chinese buffet in another city up until the last time I was there. Whatever the fuck spice or whatever they use that has a kind of licorice flavor to it was put on _EVERYTHING _about 300 times stronger than it should have. I nearly gagged.


Anise....one of the traditional spices in 5 spice powder. sounds like someone fucked up their measurements


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Anise....one of the traditional spices in 5 spice powder. sounds like someone fucked up their measurements


Big time. Like all I could taste was that and it was on everything. I couldn't eat anything on my plate because it all tasted like that crap except the squid. Which I went back to the buffet and cleaned them out of.


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 19, 2018)

Hope your trip was fruitful annie. Pet yer pup for me.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Anise....one of the traditional spices in 5 spice powder. sounds like someone fucked up their measurements


You are almost correct on all counts! But it is actually Star Anise. Not to be confused with regular Anise. Both giving a licorice taste but both 2 completely different plants. My wife uses it all the time. Super awesome when paired with sezechuan peppercorns and chicken. My favorite. Unless of course you knew that and just forgot the star part and I'm a dick.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 19, 2018)

neosapien said:


> You are almost correct on all counts! But it is actually Star Anise. Not to be confused with regular Anise. Both giving a licorice taste but both 2 completely different plants. My wife uses it all the time. Super awesome when paired with sezechuan peppercorns and chicken. My favorite. Unless of course you knew that and just forgot the star part and I'm a dick.
> 
> View attachment 4183689


can't it be both? i knew it wasn't the shit you buy in a little can at the grocery store, but i didn't know it was "star" anise


----------



## neosapien (Aug 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> can't it be both? i knew it wasn't the shit you buy in a little can at the grocery store, but i didn't know it was "star" anise


The restaurant certainly could use either or both but the star anise is the one that's in the 5 spice powder. And is about 2 times at strong as regular anise.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i dated this girl for a while that was ape shit for crab legs. every time we went out, i knew where we were going, the chinese buffet that keeps a big steam table pan full of crab legs.
> i didn't mind, i liked their egg foo yung, and they made sticky rice for themselves, but they were happy to sell you a big bowl of it, instead of the regular americanized stuff they had on the menu.
> and she'd usually screw my socks off afterwards......


Socks are overrated....js.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Anise....one of the traditional spices in 5 spice powder. sounds like someone fucked up their measurements


Yup. I do love star anise, but I can see it being too strong if over used.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 19, 2018)

I really just think them Chinee just like to confuse us Roger.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 19, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yup. I do love star anise, but I can see it being too strong if iver used.


I think they used up their supply of it for the month on that days lunch buffet. I was practically doing the equivalent of the cinnamon challenge for lunch.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 19, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lol thanks. But whatever he is eating that makes him THAT happy, I want to try.
> 
> It’s a broth made with bonito flakes(dried fish flakes)and kombu(dried seaweed) then you add miso(fermented soy bean paste) and tofu, along with mushrooms, and wakame(more seaweed) then garnish with green onions.
> 
> I love it, but no one else in my family does. So I only get the eat it every once in a while. I’m trying to get it down to a single serving. Or else I end up eating it all day.


We catch a lot of Bonita in the gulf of Mexico, they make really good cut bait or used whole for shark bait. I've never eaten it, but I barely can tell the difference between Bonita's and black fin tunas, black fin taste ohh so good. The Bonita's we can catch in site of the beach, the black fin, about 30 miles offshore.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 19, 2018)

neosapien said:


> You are almost correct on all counts! But it is actually Star Anise. Not to be confused with regular Anise. Both giving a licorice taste but both 2 completely different plants. My wife uses it all the time. Super awesome when paired with sezechuan peppercorns and chicken. My favorite. Unless of course you knew that and just forgot the star part and I'm a dick.
> 
> View attachment 4183689


Hahaha fuck’n Neo. I was more subtle when I corrected him. And just said star anise lol

So yup, you’re a dick


----------



## neosapien (Aug 19, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Hahaha fuck’n Neo. I was more subtle when I corrected him. And just said star anise lol
> 
> So yup, you’re a dick


Well, I don't know much about cooking, but I am a Chinese culture geek. So when I knew something I was all like…


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 19, 2018)

Bareback said:


> We catch a lot of Bonita in the gulf of Mexico, they make really good cut bait or used whole for shark bait. I've never eaten it, but I barely can tell the difference between Bonita's and black fin tunas, black fin taste ohh so good. The Bonita's we can catch in site of the beach, the black fin, about 30 miles offshore.


Bleed them - you will find the meat a bit less fishy & strong.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 19, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Well, I don't know much about cooking, but I am a Chinese culture geek. So when I knew something I was all like…


Lmao!! I feel you


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 19, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Socks are overrated....js.


it was winter in Mn.....i'll wear two pair


----------



## Bareback (Aug 19, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Bleed them - you will find the meat a bit less fishy & strong.


Dude king mackrel are to fishie for me, I like catching them but not eating them. But Spanish macks filets on the grill mmmmm yummy.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 19, 2018)

Put oyster sauce on whatever=instant Chinese (more or less)


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Every time Gary post Miso or Pho I get insatiable cravings for soup I _know _cant get without making a 4hr round trip. Even if I want to make it myself, I'd have to drive to find a decent market for ingredients and it still wouldn't come out right.
> 
> @curious2garden, is your doggy OK or at least recovering?  That's a long drive and sounds like an even longer night.
> 
> ...


Thank you, she's ok, she likes to scare the hell out of me too! Mine like to keep falling in my pool! I'm starting to think the yorkie likes to 'swim'. Hope your salmon was good. I'm still eating left over brisket LOL.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 19, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you, she's ok, she likes to scare the hell out of me too! Mine like to keep falling in my pool! I'm starting to think the yorkie likes to 'swim'. Hope your salmon was good. I'm still eating left over brisket LOL.


That brisket looked damn good. I've got one I'm going to throw on the smoker soon.

Salmon was great but I regret sharing it with the pup. 
He's scaring himself awake and my eyes are watering.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 19, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Bleed them - you will find the meat a bit less fishy & strong.


I got a tingle down my leg when you said that


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> That brisket looked damn good. I've got one I'm going to throw on the smoker soon.
> 
> Salmon was great but I regret sharing it with the pup.
> He's scaring himself awake and my eyes are watering.


LOL mine are so small and have such sensitive stomachs I have to be careful what nibbles I give them.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 20, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL mine are *so small *and have such sensitive stomachs I have to be careful what nibbles I give them.


My pups too.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 20, 2018)

Fires are still burning and air quality is worse than ever. 
Even healthy people should stay indoors today with the windows closed. 
On the bright side, our improvised air scrubber is kicking some serious butt. 
It's only been running 4 days and the filter is noticeably darker. 

Highly recommended.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Fires are still burning and air quality is worse than ever.
> Even healthy people should stay indoors today with the windows closed.
> On the bright side, our improvised air scrubber is kicking some serious butt.
> It's only been running 4 days and the filter is noticeably darker.
> ...


That reminds me, I need to change my filter when I get home. Thanks Chunky..


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 20, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL mine are so small and have such sensitive stomachs I have to be careful what nibbles I give them.





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My pups too.


Table scraps are no-no here too but I assumed a little bit of Salmon would be OK. 
It was definitely too rich for his tummy. Wont be doing that again, lol.

He does really well with raw veggies though. I give him carrots instead of Milk Bones. He loves em.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 20, 2018)

Mrs. Budman give frozen green bean to her little pooches.....they like them...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 20, 2018)

I made blueberry/banana/raspberry muffins.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I made blueberry/banana/raspberry muffins.
> View attachment 4184252


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My pups too.


Is that Boerbel big enough for a saddle now?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 21, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Is that Boerbel big enough for a saddle now?


He's settled in at a trim 170.


----------



## 420God (Aug 21, 2018)

Harvesting the garden. I'll be making salsa all week. 

 

Pulled about 60lbs of potatoes. 
 

Anybody want some cucumbers, we always grow too many.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 21, 2018)

420God said:


> Harvesting the garden. I'll be making salsa all week.
> 
> View attachment 4184489
> 
> ...


Sweet pickles.


----------



## 420God (Aug 21, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Sweet pickles.


I still have about 20 jars from the last time I canned.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 21, 2018)

420God said:


> I still have about 20 jars from the last time I canned.


Hah, got it. I like sweet pickles when done right.


----------



## ANC (Aug 21, 2018)

Harvesting, wet trimming, changing the hydro table's water, and now making pizza....
Fuck, some days are just too much.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 21, 2018)

neosapien said:


> The restaurant certainly could use either or both but the star anise is the one that's in the 5 spice powder. And is about 2 times at strong as regular anise.


when i said can't it be both, i meant can't it be me being a dumbass, and you being a dick, but if it works, run with it


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 21, 2018)

420God said:


> Harvesting the garden. I'll be making salsa all week.
> 
> View attachment 4184489
> 
> ...


mmmmm potatoes! Salsa and picalilly and and and delish, lovely harvest



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> He's settled in at a trim 170.


OMG he's HUGE. How big has his younger brother gotten?


----------



## neosapien (Aug 21, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> when i said can't it be both, i meant can't it be me being a dumbass, and you being a dick, but if it works, run with it


Well then I guess it was both. I was both a dick and dumbass.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 21, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Well then I guess it was both. I was both a dick and dumbass.


nah, you knew what it was, i didn't...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 21, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> OMG he's HUGE. How big has his younger brother gotten?


35-38 lbs and man is he feisty.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 21, 2018)

After much thought, I started somberly packing today. As I've been go through everything in the house, I realized that there's stuff stuck everywhere i would want, but wouldn't remember, if something happened forcing me to leave quickly. Sucks.





I've also realized I can be a cruel, vindictive, SOB. I started collecting all my mothers childhood and family pictures, papers, etc to destroy them on her. I've since changed my mind..for now. Instead, I've started putting together a box with all MY childhood drawings, projects, photos, etc that say "I love you, mom" or something similar, that she kept. When she does fuck up and lose the house, it'll be the last thing she'll have to remember me. 

On a good note I found a near mint condition, old, black mink coat in the back of a closet that looks to be worth a couple grand, at least. I need to get it appraised. IDK how old it is, I'm guessing 70s by the liner, but it could possibly be from the 40/50s. I think it may have been my grandmother's when she was younger. I know their family had money back then and my mother had quite a bit of expensive jewelry that she inherited when her mother died. Wish I knew where that was.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> After much thought, I started somberly packing today. As I've been go through everything in the house, I realized that there's stuff stuck everywhere i would want, but wouldn't remember, if something happened forcing me to leave quickly. Sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry WeedFreak but I think it's the healthiest thing to do. Get out and start elsewhere, let your mom clean up her own mess.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 22, 2018)

sad, but true. when someone has an addiction, whether physical or mental, they have to really want to change. that usually doesn't happen till they hit bedrock bottom. you've been there to save her so far, so she thinks things will just always be that way. i know it's hard to turn your back on your mother, but that's what you need to do for a while, let her hit bottom, and realize there's no one there to pick her up. that's the only way she'll wake up and realize she can't keep on the way she is.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Aug 22, 2018)

dangledo said:


> 50 miles today then another 50 tomorrow. Get the hurt out so I can recover before next weekend in the Ozark trails. Boat races at the lake come the weekend. Should be fun. Even more fun watching the pontoons get washed when the big boats come flying by. Biking, beering, boating and boobing. Can't wait!
> 
> View attachment 4183056
> 
> ...


Nice. We used to spring break at a buddy's place at tan-tar-a in the late 90's. Good memories. 
My old man was actually supposed to go to those boat races, this weekend, but they're coming here for a visit, instead.


----------



## dangledo (Aug 22, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Nice. We used to spring break at a buddy's place at tan-tar-a in the late 90's. Good memories.
> My old man was actually supposed to go to those boat races, this weekend, but they're coming here for a visit, instead.


Our condo is right up the road. I've played quite a few rounds there in the past.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 22, 2018)

still running lights in here for another week or so to get them a little bigger before we let them flower....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 22, 2018)

this greenhouse is a little behind and we will run lights a few weeks longer...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2018)

doublejj said:


> still running lights in here for another week or so to get them a little bigger before we let them flower....
> 
> View attachment 4185092


i can smell that from here.....


----------



## 420God (Aug 22, 2018)

Salsa!


----------



## ANC (Aug 22, 2018)

Still wet trimming. I am so sticky. Scissors is way too gunked up now. So, I said fuckit, time for coffee then bed.

Salsa sounds like a beat on an 80's keyboard.


----------



## 420God (Aug 22, 2018)

Filled 11 quart jars so far. Lots more to harvest yet.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 22, 2018)

420God said:


> Filled 11 quart jars so far. Lots more to harvest yet.
> 
> View attachment 4185160 View attachment 4185162


A fella could make some historic Bloody Mary's outta some of that, js


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 22, 2018)

Man, that sounds really good right about now.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 22, 2018)

420God said:


> Filled 11 quart jars so far. Lots more to harvest yet.
> 
> View attachment 4185160 View attachment 4185162


Hook it up bro. My garden went to shit this year SKOL!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2018)

doublejj said:


> still running lights in here for another week or so to get them a little bigger before we let them flower....
> 
> View attachment 4185092


Jesus JJ! Those are some weeds ya got there.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2018)

420God said:


> Filled 11 quart jars so far. Lots more to harvest yet.
> 
> View attachment 4185160 View attachment 4185162


Damn that looks good, wish I lived close, I'd come help chop and can and eat LOL


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 22, 2018)

420God said:


> Filled 11 quart jars so far. Lots more to harvest yet.
> 
> View attachment 4185160 View attachment 4185162


Got my chips ready!!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 22, 2018)

I slammed some 9% ers and I'm feeling fine.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> I slammed some 9% ers and I'm feeling fine.


What did you drink?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> What did you drink?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 23, 2018)

my french isn't good, but doesn't that mean "the end of the world" ?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 23, 2018)

doublejj said:


> still running lights in here for another week or so to get them a little bigger before we let them flower....
> 
> View attachment 4185092


how do you move them in and out of the greenhouses? they look to already be in at least 100 gallon pots in there


----------



## Fubard (Aug 23, 2018)

Had to go to a store for certain things at the right price (as in CHEAP) and not only didn't have a leg go from under me like on Tuesday (that hurt, no warning and I hit the ground like a sack of potatoes) but I wasn't overtaken by a tortoise either.

By my standards, that's a good day!


----------



## dangledo (Aug 23, 2018)

Made it. 

Now I'm in the mood for a bloody and salsa


----------



## april (Aug 23, 2018)

Apparently i will accomplish having 3 kids under 3 lol my third is due Jan 2019 and my oldest  will be 3 in march!! Hahaha how times have changed! Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## Bareback (Aug 23, 2018)

april said:


> Apparently i will accomplish having 3 kids under 3 lol my third is due Jan 2019 and my oldest View attachment 4185578 will be 3 in march!! Hahaha how times have changed! Hope everyone is well!!


Congrats....

I think there's some educational videos over on pronhub, as to what might be a possible cause to this.... ( joke disclaimer ).


----------



## Bareback (Aug 23, 2018)

doublejj said:


> this greenhouse is a little behind and we will run lights a few weeks longer...
> View attachment 4185093


Wow dude, you are the man.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 23, 2018)

april said:


> Apparently i will accomplish having 3 kids under 3 lol my third is due Jan 2019 and my oldest View attachment 4185578 will be 3 in march!! Hahaha how times have changed! Hope everyone is well!!


Miss you and congrats!!!


----------



## april (Aug 23, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Congrats....
> 
> I think there's some educational videos over on pronhub, as to what might be a possible cause to this.... ( joke disclaimer ).


Bahaha I think pornhub is responsible for number 2... I’m pretty sure we had live PD on and a huge cock and his chicks got loose and well u know the rest..


----------



## april (Aug 23, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Miss you and congrats!!!


Thanks hun ! Hope ur well!! I think I still owe u a box or wine


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


>


@cannabineer I remember when he was on a run of those! They were good but not my favorite. I run more to the stouts when I get a hankering for higher test beer  Epic Brewing Big Bad Baptist comes immediately to mind.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> @cannabineer I remember when he was on a run of those! They were good but not my favorite. I run more to the stouts when I get a hankering for higher test beer  Epic Brewing Big Bad Baptist comes immediately to mind.


Yeah I love the tripel style ... and that's a good one. 
Sadly they're less popular here (in the foothills) these days, and it's double IPAs that get me the ABV and (as an arguable bonus) a big hit of hops. Here's a lovely one I had recently, gift from a friend!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 23, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Yeah I love the tripel style ... and that's a good one.
> Sadly they're less popular here (in the foothills) these days, and it's double IPAs that get me the ABV and (as an arguable bonus) a big hit of hops. Here's a lovely one I had recently, gift from a friend!


A puking hops flower. Interesting choice.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> A puking hops flower. Interesting choice.


 It does suggest artwork for a triple IPA, should they decide to make one.


----------



## ShedsAndTents (Aug 23, 2018)

I uh, broke up my weed by hand today....
Cleaned out the bottom part of my grinder today! So much dust it makes me wonder why they even put a screen on the bottom if that green dirt stuff just keeps falling through it anyway...


----------



## Bareback (Aug 23, 2018)

ShedsAndTents said:


> I uh, broke up my weed by hand today....
> Cleaned out the bottom part of my grinder today! So much dust it makes me wonder why they even put a screen on the bottom if that green dirt stuff just keeps falling through it anyway...


The screen is to keep the mosquitoes out geeessss.


----------



## ShedsAndTents (Aug 23, 2018)

Bareback said:


> The screen is to keep the mosquitoes out geeessss.


No need, I sprayed w/ molasses today. That kills all microbial life rite?


----------



## Bareback (Aug 23, 2018)

ShedsAndTents said:


> No need, I sprayed w/ molasses today. That kills all microbial life rite?


Yap


----------



## ANC (Aug 23, 2018)

trimjail, backaches, and only one plant left to go.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 23, 2018)

Simple but still delicious. Tomato soup, hamburger, and chips. Reminds me of being a kid.


Dinner for two with ole battle axe.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 23, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Simple but still delicious. Tomato soup, hamburger, and chips. Reminds me of being a kid.
> View attachment 4185923
> View attachment 4185924
> Dinner for two with ole battle axe.


We used to have that same meal when I was a kid except mom would use glass ware from Micky D's to serve our beers, cuz we was kids after all.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 23, 2018)

Bareback said:


> We used to have that same meal when I was a kid except mom would use glass ware from Micky D's to serve our beers, cuz we was kids after all.


Lol way to go mom.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 23, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Simple but still delicious. Tomato soup, hamburger, and chips. Reminds me of being a kid.
> View attachment 4185923
> View attachment 4185924
> Dinner for two with ole battle axe.


Izzat shredded cabbage instead of lettuce? Makes a tasty difference on occasion


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 23, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Izzat shredded cabbage instead of lettuce? Makes a tasty difference on occasion


Nah, it’s shredded lettuce. I was already at the point where I couldn’t get decent size leafs off the head of lettuce so I just shredded some off. I’m always down to work with what I got. And I wasn’t about to run to the store this late.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2018)

10lbs of King Salmon fillets. Had a great day today salmon fishing. San Francisco. Be good to yourselves people life is too short...


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> how do you move them in and out of the greenhouses? they look to already be in at least 100 gallon pots in there


They are in 100gl pots.....the lights are hanging overhead we run the generator for a few hrs each evening after sunset...


----------



## Coloradoclear (Aug 23, 2018)

I didn't fuck anything up today . . . And nothing blew up.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Aug 23, 2018)

doublejj said:


> 10lbs of King Salmon fillets. Had a great day today salmon fishing. San Francisco. Be good to yourselves people life is too short...
> View attachment 4185959
> 
> View attachment 4185960


Excellent!!!!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 23, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> I didn't fuck anything up today . . . And nothing blew up.


Oh I fucked all kinds of shit up... and my dick blow’d up. 

So yea, I had a great day!


----------



## Coloradoclear (Aug 23, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Oh I fucked all kinds of shit up... and my dick blow’d up.
> 
> So yea, I had a great day!


Oil & gas refining is less forgiving


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Simple but still delicious. Tomato soup, hamburger, and chips. Reminds me of being a kid.
> View attachment 4185923
> View attachment 4185924
> Dinner for two with ole battle axe.


Damnit gar I f'n love tomato soup!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 23, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Damnit gar I f'n love tomato soup!


And I hook it up too. I add diced tomatoes for some texture and something to chew. And then I also add basil, red pepper flakes, and some of the grease from the burger patties. I know, it’s super fat, but it’s so good.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> And I hook it up too. I add diced tomatoes for some texture and something to chew. And then I also add basil, red pepper flakes, and some of the grease from the burger patties. I know, it’s super fat, but it’s so good.


Fat is not the enemy! Damn I'd eat that right now and I had some left over brisket so I am not really hungry but it sounds so good.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> Oil & gas refining is less forgiving


Yes but blowing up shit is almost always fun.


----------



## J.James (Aug 23, 2018)

I just Started a 5 gal batch of Tea Using a new product by Roots Organics!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 23, 2018)

J.James said:


> I just Started a 5 gal batch of Tea Using a new product by Roots Organics!View attachment 4185979 View attachment 4185980 View attachment 4185981


Teas are always good stuff. I don’t mean to rain on your parade, but if you’d did your homework you’d be able to make your own tea at a better price. And it’d be way better too.

What you’re doing is a great way to get started though. I have no problems at all with roots organic products. I’m actually a big fan of them.

But making your own is the way to go brother.

Welcome to RIU.

Good luck and happy growing.


----------



## J.James (Aug 23, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Teas are always good stuff. I don’t mean to rain on your parade, but if you’d did your homework you’d be able to make your own tea at a better price. And it’d be way better too.
> 
> What you’re doing is a great way to get started though. I have no problems at all with roots organic products. I’m actually a big fan of them.
> 
> ...


I have just about all the single ingredient boxes from Down to Earth and Roots Organics 4 Different Bat guanos and other amendments, I got this product to make it easy on my wife who watches and feeds my plants from time to time while I am out of town. She doesn't like spooning out all the different poops and meals and fishy Smelling stuff. So I figured I would run some tests on the product as a stand alone feed to make her life easy! Happy Growing Brother, I'll let everyone know how it comes out!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2018)

I saw lots of bizarre "burners" on I80 heading east out of San Fran today on their way to BurningMan that starts this weekend. I tried to get more pictures but i was driving alone and most didn't come out. Here's a guy driving 1/2 a bus....


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 23, 2018)

J.James said:


> I have just about all the single ingredient boxes from Down to Earth and Roots Organics 4 Different Bat guanos and other amendments, I got this product to make it easy on my wife who watches and feeds my plants from time to time while I am out of town. She doesn't like spooning out all the different poops and meals and fishy Smelling stuff. So I figured I would run some tests on the product as a stand alone feed to make her life easy! Happy Growing Brother, I'll let everyone know how it comes out!


Awesome. I can definitely understand where you’re coming from. Glad your wife is willing to help out.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 23, 2018)

doublejj said:


> I saw lots of bizarre "burners" on I80 heading east out of San Fran today on their way to BurningMan that starts this weekend. I tried to get more pictures but i was driving alone and most didn't come out. Here's a guy driving 1/2 a bus....
> View attachment 4185984
> 
> View attachment 4185985
> View attachment 4185986


A pickup bus; dude just needs it in 4X4


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2018)

doublejj said:


> I saw lots of bizarre "burners" on I80 heading east out of San Fran today on their way to BurningMan that starts this weekend. I tried to get more pictures but i was driving alone and most didn't come out. Here's a guy driving 1/2 a bus....
> View attachment 4185984
> 
> View attachment 4185985
> View attachment 4185986


Six in the morning??!! wut


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Six in the morning??!! wut


no this was 6:30pm...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2018)

doublejj said:


> no this was 6:30pm...


LOL In my head I read that as 18:30


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 24, 2018)

doublejj said:


> They are in 100gl pots.....the lights are hanging overhead we run the generator for a few hrs each evening after sunset...
> View attachment 4185962


yeah, but how do you get them out of the greenhouses into the 600 gallon holes? or are these going to stay in the greenhouse?
you'd need a little back hoe or something to get it done in a day


----------



## doublejj (Aug 24, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, but how do you get them out of the greenhouses into the 600 gallon holes? or are these going to stay in the greenhouse?
> you'd need a little back hoe or something to get it done in a day


these plants will stay in the greenhouse in 100gl pots. The 600gl plants were started early indoors and put out as early as possible.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 24, 2018)

600 gallons! I got hot tubs smaller than that!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 24, 2018)

neosapien said:


> 600 gallons! I got hot tubs smaller than that!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 24, 2018)

neosapien said:


> 600 gallons! I got hot tubs smaller than that!


I grow 7-footers in 10s. 

http://www.rollitup.org/t/the-daily-nugg.958512/page-174#post-14431509


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 24, 2018)

I had to clean up around here. I've been pulling boxes and totes out of the basement and attic to go through and there's shit strewn all over the place. Last night I found the box I was mainly looking for in the attic. A box of Christmas ornaments my grandparents have bought me, one every year since I was born. I also found a couple boxes of old books, some dating back to the early 1800s, one had a whole set of Nancy Drew and few Hardy boy hardcovers that I think are first editions. There was a sex help book from the 40s in there I flipped through for a laugh. One section tells about "_coitus interruptus", _or pulling out, being sexually damaging and causing impotence. Idk, I think not pulling out all those times woulda been more damaging and possibly caused impotence eventually...


----------



## dangledo (Aug 24, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Nice. We used to spring break at a buddy's place at tan-tar-a in the late 90's. Good memories.
> My old man was actually supposed to go to those boat races, this weekend, but they're coming here for a visit, instead.


Fucking rain all day. Made it happen though

View attachment 4186346


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Aug 24, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Fucking rain all day. Made it happen though
> 
> View attachment 4186346
> View attachment 4186354


Very cool, bud.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 24, 2018)

Today I put a new "birdshead" pistol grip stock from Shockwave on my Remington 870.....looks badass
can't wait to take out and shoot it...


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 24, 2018)

doublejj said:


> Today I put a new "birdshead" pistol grip stock from Shockwave on my Remington 870.....looks badass
> can't wait to take out and shoot it...
> View attachment 4186528









@mr sunshine


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2018)

doublejj said:


> Today I put a new "birdshead" pistol grip stock from Shockwave on my Remington 870.....looks badass
> can't wait to take out and shoot it...
> View attachment 4186528







For the rats out the dining room window?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> For the rats out the dining room window?


different kind of rat....somebody tried to break into my garage the other night. Since I no longer have a dog I need to up my game around the house. Thus the trip wire alarms, bed of nails doormat, and pistol grip pump....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 25, 2018)

doublejj said:


> Since I no longer have a dog


Don't mean to be insensitive but I recall you had a beautiful Cane Corso. (?)
Sorry for your loss JJ - my pups are more faithful than 95% (+) of people I know and losing them would be unfathomable.


----------



## Fubard (Aug 25, 2018)

Happy after proving me to be a dopey bastard.

The problem is that CBD oil is actually illegal in Belgium, and IF you find a mail order supplier who will deliver to Belgium it generally costs quite a bit including delivery for a 5% bottle of oil, so ages was spent hunting for someone selling it at a decent price. They can send me weed seeds but not CBD oil, go figure.

Then my brain went "click" and I remembered a little town a 10 minute bus ride away that literally straddles the Belgium/Holland border, which has a store called Kruidvat where I just picked up 2 bottles of 5% that is 100% hemp based for less than one bottle would be on mail order without the delivery costs and no chance of customs being arses and confiscating it (seriously, they are doing that with CBD oil. Absolutely absurd, they would rather I kept swallowing some rather addictive medications over a natural, non-psychoactive and non-addictive product which is proven to have multiple benefits).

So now the games begin because the taste of pure hemp in the CFX is not so nice so experiments with adding flavoured 0% nicotine e-juice are being had, but there's no question that the stuff is genuine because it's relaxed me more than valium does. Or I can just put it under the tongue, but the big experiment is turning it into 250mg vape juice as that means 1 10ml bottle costing €17 can be mixed with vape base and that means that €17 turns into what would cost at least 4 times as much if it was the Sensi Seeds 200mg vape juice when I mix the oil and base in a 1:1 ratio...

So bloody stupid, always looking at websites but forgetting that there's somewhere almost on your doorstep where you can just go and pick it up off the shelf....


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2018)

doublejj said:


> different kind of rat....somebody tried to break into my garage the other night. Since I no longer have a dog I need to up my game around the house. Thus the trip wire alarms, bed of nails doormat, and pistol grip pump....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn JJ time for another dog? I'm sorry for your loss. I'm making my list of houses never to visit you're #2 on the list right behind Malt!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2018)

doublejj said:


> different kind of rat....somebody tried to break into my garage the other night. Since I no longer have a dog I need to up my game around the house. Thus the trip wire alarms, bed of nails doormat, and pistol grip pump....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That second pic looks like someone stole a swami's bed.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 25, 2018)

Cleaning, cooking, errands, cleaning, laundry, cleaning, grocery shopping, cleaning, errands, more laundry, more cleaning, cooking, more laundry.

I've worked more today than I did at work yesterday.


----------



## jacksmuff (Aug 25, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> Cleaning, cooking, errands, cleaning, laundry, cleaning, grocery shopping, cleaning, errands, more laundry, more cleaning, cooking, more laundry.
> 
> I've worked more today than I did at work yesterday.


maybe try cleaning throughout the year.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 25, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> maybe try cleaning throughout the year.


I'm cleaning out the guest bedroom. It's sort of been used for storage so it's kind of a mess and I had to put that stuff in my storage shed which I'm having to clean out to make room for the shit that was in the guest bedroom. My mom is coming down for a visit, I hope she doesn't mind sleeping next to a motorcycle because I'm not moving that shit.

My worthless sister can't drive and my grandma is practically bed ridden and they spring all these errands and shit on me on my day off.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 25, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'm cleaning out the guest bedroom. It's sort of been used for storage so it's kind of a mess and I had to put that stuff in my storage shed which I'm having to clean out to make room for the shit that was in the guest bedroom. My mom is coming down for a visit, I hope she doesn't mind sleeping next to a motorcycle because I'm not moving that shit.
> 
> My worthless sister can't drive and my grandma is practically bed ridden and they spring all these errands and shit on me on my day off.


 Lol, I've been doing the clutter shuffle for the last 2 weeks. It's like those games where there's one empty space and you need to move the pieces around to make the picture look right. I just started throwing stuff out to make the empty space bigger.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 25, 2018)

My daughter is expecting, due in a couple of weeks. We're busy trying to get ready, lots of shit my wife has for me to do.... ohh well this is not a good time to be an asshole so I'll just bite the bullet and be a good boy...... yes ma'am whatever you say honey blah blah blah bull shit bull shit yes honey.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 25, 2018)

Bareback said:


> My daughter is expecting, due in a couple of weeks. We're busy trying to get ready, lots of shit my wife has for me to do.... ohh well this is not a good time to be an asshole so I'll just bite the bullet and be a good boy...... yes ma'am whatever you say honey blah blah blah bull shit bull shit yes honey.


Happily married and I get it.
We all have our quirks but the Fem interpretation of some things can be beyond my comprehension at times.

Is it just me?


----------



## thump easy (Aug 25, 2018)

Nothing i been working 12 hours for a few weeks ivsead fuck work and slept in


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 25, 2018)

I’m making ramen broth for tomorrow.


Oh and drinking lots of beer.

Peep this shit out!

All-clad copper core... look that shit up bitches. I don’t fuck around. Ijs


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 26, 2018)

Finished product 
 
 
Now I’m gonna cool it and then put it in the fridge for tomorrow morning. I’ll post pics of my shits.


----------



## Fubard (Aug 26, 2018)

Got up, figured out I could walk, made coffee, went to bakery.

Now it's bacon time, then relax until the F1 from Spa-Francorchamps and then up to a mini beerfest as a VERY local brewery has to change the name of their beer (copyright issues) so are having a shindig in the town square to announce the new name so maybe "one or two" Tripels and Honing Tripels shall be consumed.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 26, 2018)

I might be drunk(probably not though) but I have no idea wtf you’re talking about.


----------



## Fubard (Aug 26, 2018)

Ok, I woke up and figured out nothing moved in my back so I am not paralysed.

Made coffee, that's mandatory

Went to nearby bakery. Obvious.

Bacon time. Well, you need something to put on the bread I bought at the bakery, don't you.

Then relax and chill until the Belgian Grand Prix from Spa-Francorchamps this afternoon.

After that, a local minibrewery has had to change the name of their beer thanks to copyright issues so they are having a little "festival" in the town square with live music, attractions for kids, and, of course, their very decent and local to me Belgian Tripel beer, and they do a version with honey (Honing) which has a beautiful aftertaste, where "one or two" may well be consumed.

Is that clearer regarding what has been done and will be done today?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 26, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Ok, I woke up and figured out nothing moved in my back so I am not paralysed.
> 
> Made coffee, that's mandatory
> 
> ...


Nope, now it’s apparent that I’m just drunk... and I’m wondering if I should go to sleep or grab another beer?

What do you think? Sleep? Or beer? Or beer sleep?


----------



## Fubard (Aug 26, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Nope, now it’s apparent that I’m just drunk... and I’m wondering if I should go to sleep or grab another beer?
> 
> What do you think? Sleep? Or beer? Or beer sleep?


If the answer is not bacon sandwiches and coffee then it is beer.

Sleep's a bad idea, that's what causes hangovers. I mean, have you ever had a hangover before going to sleep?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 26, 2018)

Fubard said:


> If the answer is not bacon sandwiches and coffee then it is beer.
> 
> Sleep's a bad idea, that's what causes hangovers. I mean, have you ever had a hangover before going to sleep?


Lmao!!! That’s the best shit I’ve ever heard? And it’s really hard to argue with that logic. So I guess I’m gonna crack open another... even though I thought I was done. But fuck you sleep! You hangover inducing bitch! Time for another!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 26, 2018)

Well, what do ya know. Gary is still up. And apparently I’m a fucking weirdo... 

The Texas sun is up. Shinning on me and it’s a beautiful sight. If only it was for a good reason.

Fml


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 26, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Well, what do ya know. Gary is still up. And apparently I’m a fucking weirdo...
> 
> The Texas sun is up. Shinning on me and it’s a beautiful sight. If only it was for a good reason.
> 
> Fml


Well, I bet you don’t have a hangover..


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 26, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Well, I bet you don’t have a hangover..


Hangovers are for pussies! 



Lol. actually, I’m pretty sure I just pushed pause on the hangover. I bet tomorrow is gonna kick my ass. 

Either way, I’m awake so that’s that. Smh


----------



## ANC (Aug 26, 2018)

We had a bejesustonne rain overnight, my pool is full again, and then we had some light hail and sunshine and now it is raining again...


----------



## Bareback (Aug 26, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Happily married and I get it.
> We all have our quirks but the Fem interpretation of some things can be beyond my comprehension at times.
> 
> Is it just me?


It's not just you my brother.... when my son was first married he would hang on every word his new wife had.....fast forward six years and well let's just say he lets some go in one ear and out the other , some eye rolling and a smile. He's actually helped me be a better, more patient husband ...... that boy is a saint is about all I can say .


----------



## ANC (Aug 26, 2018)

Just ran some nice fresh frozen trim with some 200 proof alcohol. Now the wait is on. 
Wish I had the proper gear.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 26, 2018)

Bareback said:


> It's not just you my brother.... when my son was first married he would hang on every word his new wife had.....fast forward six years and well let's just say he lets some go in one ear and out the other , some eye rolling and a smile. He's actually helped me be a better, more patient husband ...... that boy is a saint is about all I can say .


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 26, 2018)

Bareback said:


> It's not just you my brother.... when my son was first married he would hang on every word his new wife had.....fast forward six years and well let's just say he lets some go in one ear and out the other , some eye rolling and a smile. He's actually helped me be a better, more patient husband ...... that boy is a saint is about all I can say .


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 26, 2018)

I picked my garden this morning and now I have more tomatos than I know what to do with. I gave a big box full away earlier and I spent the afternoon cutting up onions, peppers and pounds upon pounds of tomatos. There's a big pot of sauce cooking down right now. Sauteed garlic, onion, green pepper, crushed red pepper, salt and pepper in EVOO in a big pot, poured out and put that aside. In the same pot, combined mostly San Marzano, a few Beefsteak and a bowl of sweet cherry tomatos , EVOO, heavy salt and pepper, more crushed red pepper, cooked for a hour, then hit with immersion blender, I don't blanch tomato anymore, just blend that skin up. Dumped in sauteed onions and pepper then added oregano, fresh basil, more garlic, more crushed red pepper, red wine. I think it needs more salt but I need a second opinion from someone that doesn't consider it one of the main food groups. 

I still have a sink, big farmers sink, full of San marzanos and a giant bowl of cherries. I think I'm just gonna freeze them whole, they'll just end up sauce. I also got a cantaloupe, 10 butternut and a spaghetti squash, a dozen peppers and a pile each of fresh basil and swiss chard. Gotta go stir sauce.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## Bareback (Aug 26, 2018)

Supper time.... it's simple but delish. Beefy vegetable soup covered in three cheeses and fresh chopped onion and a few Ritz.

I made a pot big enough to have leftovers for a few days . Work is so insane , with overtime everyday and side work too. Plus I got a big sawmill contract Saturday, first load showed up Saturday evening a little before dark and another today, he said maybe 6 more loads this week. Probably around 50,000 board feet total. Some of this logs are huge, mostly cutting 1x's and 2x's but there's a list of beams too.


----------



## lokie (Aug 26, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Supper time.... it's simple but delish. Beefy vegetable soup covered in three cheeses and fresh chopped onion and a few Ritz.
> 
> I made a pot big enough to have leftovers for a few days . Work is so insane , with overtime everyday and side work too. Plus I got a big sawmill contract Saturday, first load showed up Saturday evening a little before dark and another today, he said maybe 6 more loads this week. Probably around 50,000 board feet total. Some of this logs are huge, mostly cutting 1x's and 2x's but there's a list of beams too.


I used to throw Ramen and tomato soup together for a quick fix. mmm, mmm good.

I often opt for the simple recipes.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 26, 2018)

lokie said:


> I used to throw Ramen and tomato soup together for a quick fix. mmm, mmm good.
> 
> I often opt for the simple recipes.


I rarely use or follow recipes, I often will watch some utube videos and then just do whatever I'm going to do, most of the time it's good, but following a recipe won't change me screwing it up.... usually.


----------



## ANC (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## Fubard (Aug 27, 2018)

ANC said:


> Just ran some nice fresh frozen trim with some 200 proof alcohol. Now the wait is on.
> Wish I had the proper gear.


They do have a nice toy in Holland called the Cannolator for making your own oils, 20g of bud/trim goes into a tube with 120ml of your 200 proof, that sits in a baby bottle warmer for 2 hours which decarbs the bud/trim and evaporates the alcohol leaving you with 2g pure weed oil, then you draw the oil off and mix it with the likes of olive oil to the strength you want, or make e-juice, whatever.

Ok, you're not making much oil at a time but you're not waiting weeks or having to be super careful with alcohol and a hot plate.


----------



## ANC (Aug 27, 2018)

I'm not too worried about the hot plate part, I have an induction plate.
But yeah, evaporation takes forever in this fucking cold....I have quite a bit of material, I am just trying out a few methods for making stronger distillate that is vapeable without mixing anything in.

I just returned the pot to the stove now after smoking some of my fresh buds knocked me into bed for 4 hours.


----------



## Fubard (Aug 27, 2018)

It's the simplicity of the "device" that is the key, imo, just put everything in the tube, turn on the baby bottle warmer and leave it alone, no stirring, etc, and then you have your pure oil which you can either turn into e-juice or vape in one of the many options there are for oils


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 27, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> @mr sunshine


one of my favorites, "they can be messin with other nigger's shit, but they can't be messin with mine"


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 27, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> I’m making ramen broth for tomorrow.
> View attachment 4187168
> 
> Oh and drinking lots of beer.
> ...


is that a rubber boot in there?


----------



## 420God (Aug 27, 2018)

Got the wife a new phone with a better camera so I'm getting selfies again.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 27, 2018)

420God said:


> Got the wife a new phone with a better camera so I'm getting selfies again.
> 
> View attachment 4187933


you're married to that and you hang out with us?
dumbass


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 27, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you're married to that and you hang out with us?
> dumbass


Lol


----------



## srh88 (Aug 27, 2018)

420God said:


> Got the wife a new phone with a better camera so I'm getting selfies again.
> 
> View attachment 4187933


I'll take a new phone. I'll send nudes


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 27, 2018)

420God said:


> Got the wife a new phone with a better camera so I'm getting selfies again.
> 
> View attachment 4187933


I almost tried to smell her hair thru my phone.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 27, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> I almost tried to smell her hair thru my phone.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 27, 2018)

just have to reiterate......


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 27, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> I almost tried to smell her hair thru my phone.


It smells glorious,like tropical flowers and lemon; but then I have a Galaxy Active phone


----------



## 420God (Aug 27, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> just have to reiterate...... View attachment 4188078


It's her birthday tomorrow and our 15 year anniversary the 26th of next month.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2018)

420God said:


> It's her birthday tomorrow and our 15 year anniversary the 26th of next month.


Luckiest guy on the face of the earth. Please wish her a Happy Birthday for me and both of you have a Happy Anniversary.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 27, 2018)

congrats, take her somewhere nice for dinner, do the dishes for a few days...


----------



## Bareback (Aug 27, 2018)

420God said:


> It's her birthday tomorrow and our 15 year anniversary the 26th of next month.


Happy birthday mrs420 I hope you get everything you want .


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 27, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> It smells glorious,like tropical flowers and lemon; but then I have a Galaxy Active phone


Contacting Verizon right now.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 27, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Contacting Verizon right now.


Ditto, cause I want those @srh88 pic's.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ditto, cause I want those @srh88 pic's.


Please send me a copy when you get 'em, asking for a friend.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 27, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is that a rubber boot in there?


Ha no, it’s kombu. Japanese seaweed, used in a lot of thier soups and stocks. It’s pretty good stuff and it doesn’t taste as seaweedy as you’d think. If I’m not mistaken it’s where they found msg from. So it gives a real good umami flavor.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 27, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you're married to that and you hang out with us?
> dumbass



And they bring chicks home occasionally. Can you imagine? Another day in the life of the 420 God


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 27, 2018)

420God said:


> Got the wife a new phone with a better camera so I'm getting selfies again.
> 
> View attachment 4187933



Save Image As...


----------



## neosapien (Aug 27, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Ha no, it’s kombu. Japanese seaweed, used in a lot of thier soups and stocks. It’s pretty good stuff and it doesn’t taste as seaweedy as you’d think. If I’m not mistaken it’s where they found msg from. So it gives a real good umami flavor.


We eat it a lot here in soup yep. As far as flat green vegetables go, it's actually pretty fucking good. Has a rather satisfying consistency too it as well. Bitch got a crunch.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 27, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ditto, cause I want those @srh88 pic's.





curious2garden said:


> Please send me a copy when you get 'em, asking for a friend.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 27, 2018)

Well my daughter is in labor.... this going to be a long night....full moon baby.... figures hesh going to be a wild child.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 27, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Well my daughter is in labor.... this going to be a long night....full moon baby.... figures hesh going to be a wild child.


Best wishes


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 27, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Well my daughter is in labor.... this going to be a long night....full moon baby.... figures hesh going to be a wild child.


Since you're not sleeping you might as well keep us updated. ; )


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 27, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Well my daughter is in labor.... this going to be a long night....full moon baby.... figures hesh going to be a wild child.


Yup, best wishes bro! If she pushes the baby out tomorrow(28th), will be the same birthday as my kid. And on a sturgeon moon too! Bad ass!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 27, 2018)

Had to wrestle some hogs to the ground and put some rings in thier noses.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 27, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Since you're not sleeping you might as well keep us updated. ; )


She is in a lot of pain ( surprise surprise ) . Her blood pressure was high today at around 3:00 PM so her and her mom stopped by the hospital just to get checked and it kinda snow balled from there, she's at 37 weeks so everything should be good. The Dr is in there right now so I had to take a walk. 




Aeroknow said:


> Yup, best wishes bro! If she pushes the baby out tomorrow(28th), will be the same birthday as my kid. And on a sturgeon moon too! Bad ass!


I'm a little ahead of you in time zones so it's already the 28th , and after working 11 hours it's going to be a llooonnnngggg night. Hahaha 

Peace everyone , I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 27, 2018)

420God said:


> It's her birthday tomorrow and our 15 year anniversary the 26th of next month.


Congrats. The wife and I just had our 15th anniversary.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 27, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Well my daughter is in labor.... this going to be a long night....full moon baby.... figures hesh going to be a wild child.


Best wishes.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 28, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Congrats. The wife and I just had our 15th anniversary.


LOL kiddos, 33 this year ja ja


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL kiddos, 33 this year ja ja


Congrats. Hope ours last that long or longer.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 28, 2018)

No baby yet and no sleep either.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 28, 2018)

Bareback said:


> No baby yet and no sleep either.


Sleep is overrated.. congrats btw..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL kiddos, 33 this year ja ja


We just hit 32 this month - been together 35 though.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 28, 2018)

morning everyone

yes coffee in hand

congrats to everyone on anniversaies and new births

cheers


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 28, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Had to wrestle some hogs to the ground and put some rings in thier noses.


rooters?
only reason i know to pierce a pig


----------



## Fubard (Aug 28, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> rooters?
> only reason i know to pierce a pig


The piercing was easy, getting the lip gloss, mascara and eye shadow on was a struggle for him though...

I accomplished nothing today, apart from a bit of a blood sugar drop because I overdid the CBD vaping trying to keep pain under control. Been nice and relaxed though.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 28, 2018)

Fubard said:


> The piercing was easy, getting the lip gloss, mascara and eye shadow on was a struggle for him though...


Lol.
+


----------



## 420God (Aug 28, 2018)

Just dealt with this on the side of the highway.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 28, 2018)

420God said:


> Just dealt with this on the side of the highway.
> 
> View attachment 4188603


just lucky you had a trailer spare, think mine is in the back of the shed......


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 28, 2018)

We're under a "heat warning" for the next couple days, but it's only going to be in the 90s. I don't get it, that was just typical August weather when I was a kid, there wasn't warnings in the weather until it got into the triple digits. Everything's got to be sensationalized now, , and too many people eat it up.

So I went out and watered my veggie garden. I was as wet as them by the time I was done and I never turned the hose on me, it's fucking hot out there. I wanted to go do some weed eradication after breakfast, but fuck that, I'll do it when the sun's going down. I haven't weeded in over a month so I'm wading through knee deep weeds looking for vegetables. I found a cherry tomato plant with fruit 3 times the size of all the other. IDK if its a mutant, or a random start from my compost, but I'm keeping some seeds. 

I'm gonna go slow cook myself a little outside, I need to figure out what parts I need to order for my truck. I'm really looking forward to dripping sweat while I don't really do anything but look at the truck.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 28, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> rooters?
> only reason i know to pierce a pig


Yes. They were tearing the ground up.


----------



## 420God (Aug 28, 2018)

Well fuck me. Out of spares now. 2 hours from home.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 28, 2018)

420God said:


> Well fuck me. Out of spares now. 2 hours from home.
> 
> View attachment 4188620


First the trailer & now the car?

Spike strip?


----------



## 420God (Aug 28, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> First the trailer & now the car?
> 
> Spike strip?


Idk what's going on. The trailer split right down the middle and the car tire has a screw head sticking out. Not my day.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 28, 2018)

420God said:


> Just dealt with this on the side of the highway.
> 
> View attachment 4188603


eh little duck tape some super glue....you'll be ready to rock in know time.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 28, 2018)

need to hang about 50 magnets around the skirt of your car, like a nail rake.......


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 28, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Well my daughter is in labor.... this going to be a long night....full moon baby.... figures hesh going to be a wild child.


How's it going? Any updates, do not be surprised if they section hun. Thinking good thoughts.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 28, 2018)

420God said:


> Well fuck me. Out of spares now. 2 hours from home.
> 
> View attachment 4188620


My wife called me Sunday and said she was setting in a parking lot with a flat tire, so I rush over to change it and she had it all out and ready to go.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 28, 2018)

Bareback said:


> My wife called me Sunday and said she was setting in a parking lot with a flat tire, so I rush over to change it and she had it all out and ready to go.


Come on, spill the beans Grandpa.

We want pic's.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 28, 2018)

Bareback said:


> My wife called me Sunday and said she was setting in a parking lot with a flat tire, so I rush over to change it and she had it all out and ready to go.


ok, come on, i showed you mine, you can show me yours

ok that really sounded weird....


----------



## Bareback (Aug 28, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Come on, spill the beans Grandpa.
> 
> We want pic's.


Sorry I've been busy keeping Nanaback calm, she's a little nervous ( me too ) . After 24 hours of labor , C-section is now what we're doing, they'll be here to get any second now. Pic's in a couple of hours , ohh I guessing 7-2 on the weight , I can't wait to see who wins the pot on that bet.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 28, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Sorry I've been busy keeping Nanaback calm, she's a little nervous ( me too ) . After 24 hours of labor , C-section is now what we're doing, they'll be here to get any second now. Pic's in a couple of hours , ohh I guessing 7-2 on the weight , I can't wait to see who wins the pot on that bet.


what's the pot up too? might wanna get in on it at last minute....lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 28, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Sorry I've been busy keeping Nanaback calm, she's a little nervous ( me too ) . After 24 hours of labor , C-section is now what we're doing, they'll be here to get any second now. Pic's in a couple of hours , ohh I guessing 7-2 on the weight , I can't wait to see who wins the pot on that bet.


We're on the edge of our seats rooting for her.

Wait, that didn't sound quite right.

My bad.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 28, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We're on the edge of our seats rooting for her.
> 
> Wait, that didn't sound quite right.
> 
> My bad.


that sounded like my little slip up before....lol


----------



## Bareback (Aug 28, 2018)

I didn't win the pot, Baby Travis Owen Martin weighted 6-3 .


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 28, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I didn't win the pot, Baby Travis Owen Martin weighted 6-3 .


Congrats bro..



































Baby penis..


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Bareback (Aug 28, 2018)

He is getting a bath right now so I'll get some clean baby pics some I guess. We've gotten the run around ever since they took my daughter back for the procedure. This hospital has a labor and delivery, and then they have a mother/baby area. Different set of nurses and different ...... well everything. Me and Nanaback are a little disappointed with the treatment we've received post delivery, but I ain't saying nothing because Nanaback is like a grizzly bare , and I think the nurses station is about to find out. Actually it's shift change and it's really busy so I ain't saying shit, just let them do their jobs.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 28, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I didn't win the pot, Baby Travis Owen Martin weighted 6-3 .


That boy is packin'! Congrats BB, gonna be a ride


----------



## Fubard (Aug 29, 2018)

Congrats on the rugrat, and God help the staff when your missus lets loose.

Meanwhile, so far my accomplishments for today have been wakening up and farting so loud the cats ran out of the room before coming back with that "What the fuck was THAT" look on their face.

Followed by the missus hitting me because the stench woke her up, which made me laugh, fart again, laugh more, her hit me again, me laugh more. Had to get up for my own safety...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 29, 2018)

Ahhh, the joys of old age. ^^^^

Congratulations BB on the healthy Grandson.
+


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 29, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I didn't win the pot, Baby Travis Owen Martin weighted 6-3 .


that little guy is packing.....congrat BB.....

yeah i would have lost in the pot too........lol


----------



## Fubard (Aug 29, 2018)

Joys of old age? As I've gotten older I fart less, it's really sad when your body decides opportunistic farting isn't funny any more....


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 29, 2018)

420God said:


> Well fuck me. Out of spares now. 2 hours from home.
> 
> View attachment 4188620


Bet you were dead tired after


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 29, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Bet you were dead tired after


Careful where you tread, that joke is not all it's inflated up to be.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 29, 2018)

This morning.... things are a little calmer.

I took this pic and then my daughter says check his diaper.... yeah it needs changed.... well change it then.....ok , as soon as I finish the damn nurse shows up to get him for the foreskin removal. Well shit, see second pic for his reaction.


----------



## ANC (Aug 29, 2018)

Why, what was wrong with his foreskin?


----------



## 420God (Aug 29, 2018)

ANC said:


> Why, what was wrong with his foreskin?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 29, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Careful where you tread, that joke is not all it's inflated up to be.


 I do like to ply my bias.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 29, 2018)

Bareback said:


> This morning.... things are a little calmer.
> 
> I took this pic and then my daughter says check his diaper.... yeah it needs changed.... well change it then.....ok , as soon as I finish the damn nurse shows up to get him for the foreskin removal. Well shit, see second pic for his reaction.


Oy gevalt!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 29, 2018)

Well, it's official. 
Our washing machine finally went tits-up and will cost more to repair than a new one. 

I hope there are some good labor day sales because we've already got dirty laundry piled up. 
Mrs. Stool is *not* happy...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 29, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I do like to ply my bias.


Then I say Roll with it.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 29, 2018)

I've been listing stuff for sale online all day. If it was a couple things it wouldn't be bad, but I have a shit load of stuff to do. I've only got through maybe a quarter of what I want to do. It's taking way longer than I anticipated and sucking just as much as I thought it would. And staring at a screen all day has given me a headache. I hope it's worth it.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 29, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Then I say Roll with it.


The motto of my favorite General ... no, not General Tire but Sidewall Jackson


----------



## Bareback (Aug 29, 2018)

Maybe it's the sleep deprivation, but the alignment of tire comments has made me laugh so hard I have skid marks.


----------



## april (Aug 29, 2018)

420God said:


> Just dealt with this on the side of the highway.
> 
> View attachment 4188603


Beat ya lol My boat trailer, fender is somewhere ...probably a few places.. and we pulled pieces of metal that shredded from the wheel well from the rear of our trailer that lodged in a few inches.. we honestly didn’t hear anything, only saw smoke when it was to late.. no damage on the boat hull so that’s something.. i guess lol


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Congrats on the rugrat, and God help the staff when your missus lets loose.
> 
> Meanwhile, so far my accomplishments for today have been wakening up and farting so loud the cats ran out of the room before coming back with that "What the fuck was THAT" look on their face.
> 
> Followed by the missus hitting me because the stench woke her up, which made me laugh, fart again, laugh more, her hit me again, me laugh more. Had to get up for my own safety...


It's his grandkid


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Maybe it's the sleep deprivation, but the alignment of tire comments has made me laugh so hard I have skid marks.


LOL You did good


----------



## 420God (Aug 29, 2018)

april said:


> Beat ya lol View attachment 4189473My boat trailer, fender is somewhere ...probably a few places.. and we pulled pieces of metal that shredded from the wheel well from the rear of our trailer that lodged in a few inches.. we honestly didn’t hear anything, only saw smoke when it was to late.. no damage on the boat hull so that’s something.. i guess lol


I did that to the rear tire of an old Chevy blazer I had. I was on my way to work which was all backroads to get there and I didn't have a spare. Locked it into 4 wheel drive and made it home on the rotor. The aluminum rim melted off.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 29, 2018)

april said:


> Beat ya lol View attachment 4189473My boat trailer, fender is somewhere ...probably a few places.. and we pulled pieces of metal that shredded from the wheel well from the rear of our trailer that lodged in a few inches.. we honestly didn’t hear anything, only saw smoke when it was to late.. no damage on the boat hull so that’s something.. i guess lol


What kinda mileage do you get on that Peterbilt?


----------



## april (Aug 29, 2018)

420God said:


> I did that to the rear tire of an old Chevy blazer I had. I was on my way to work which was all backroads to get there and I didn't have a spare. Locked it into 4 wheel drive and made it home on the rotor. The aluminum rim melted off.


Lol i can picture ur grin of determination, my brother had a caliper seize on his rear passenger wheel, some guy drove up beside us on the curb yelling “ ur on fire dude” my brother gave him a friendly nod and kept rolling, we already knew but had to get home because he couldn’t afford a tow, we pulled into moms driveway as we heard a loud whistle and felt a pop! Lol dude it was molten red.. lol it melted into the driveway.. but the excitement of that unsure ride home was a blast, man I need to do non mom stuff lol my brother and I had such awesome road trips before I became a hamster lol


----------



## april (Aug 29, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> What kinda mileage do you get on that Peterbilt?


More than ur dick so it’s got u beat too


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 29, 2018)

LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


>









This should stick instead of bouncing off


----------



## Fubard (Aug 30, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I've been listing stuff for sale online all day. If it was a couple things it wouldn't be bad, but I have a shit load of stuff to do. I've only got through maybe a quarter of what I want to do. It's taking way longer than I anticipated and sucking just as much as I thought it would. And staring at a screen all day has given me a headache. I hope it's worth it.


Of course it'll be worth it, just think of all the extra space you'll have for more useless shit you don't need...


----------



## Fubard (Aug 30, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> It's his grandkid


I know, but he has a share in it because if it wasn't for him the rugrat wouldn't exist.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 30, 2018)

april said:


> Beat ya lol View attachment 4189473My boat trailer, fender is somewhere ...probably a few places.. and we pulled pieces of metal that shredded from the wheel well from the rear of our trailer that lodged in a few inches.. we honestly didn’t hear anything, only saw smoke when it was to late.. no damage on the boat hull so that’s something.. i guess lol


you all need to watch Red Green more


----------



## 420God (Aug 30, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you all need to watch Red Green more


One of my favorite shows growing up.


----------



## april (Aug 30, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you all need to watch Red Green more


Sadly my child hood bff had many unpleasant encounters with both father and son who had a cottage near them. I dunno i always thought they'd be awesome campers, yet she any many said very different. 

Red could never tow all this.. but watching my guy navigate this convoy in reverse without mirror extenders did tickle my skittle!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 30, 2018)

really? never heard anything bad about Red. but i guess he is a performer, can't really expect an actor to be the character they play


----------



## april (Aug 30, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> really? never heard anything bad about Red. but i guess he is a performer, can't really expect an actor to be the character they play


That's just it, I also found her statement or opinion very odd. But like u said I imagine they just wanna chill and it’s others who expected a show and felt disappointed.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 30, 2018)

420God said:


> I did that to the rear tire of an old Chevy blazer I had. I was on my way to work which was all backroads to get there and I didn't have a spare. Locked it into 4 wheel drive and made it home on the rotor. The aluminum rim melted off.


Lol. I did that with a f150. The rim was steel. It held up.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 30, 2018)

morning folks...

yes the coffee is in hand this fine day......


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 30, 2018)

I was out taking pictures of shit and disturbed a wasp nest in a door jamb, inches from my face, and they swarmed out. I had a wasps on my head and one fly right into my ear, idk how I didn't get stung, but I did box my own ear swatting at them. I also screamed like a little girl and ran while flailing my arms, which resulted in me throwing my phone a good 30ft and It bouncing off the side of my garage. I then made sure none of my neighbors saw before going back to spray em. With the yard clean up I'm planning on doing, I'm sure it's not my first encounter, those bastards love old cars and piles of parts.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 30, 2018)

Fubard said:


> I know, but he has a share in it because if it wasn't for him the rugrat wouldn't exist.


Of course you did...



Fubard said:


> Congrats on the rugrat, and God help the staff *when your missus lets loose*.........snip............


All data has value


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 30, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I was out taking pictures of shit and disturbed a wasp nest in a door jamb, inches from my face, and they swarmed out. I had a wasps on my head and one fly right into my ear, idk how I didn't get stung, but I did box my own ear swatting at them. I also screamed like a little girl and ran while flailing my arms, which resulted in me throwing my phone a good 30ft and It bouncing off the side of my garage. I then made sure none of my neighbors saw before going back to spray em. With the yard clean up I'm planning on doing, I'm sure it's not my first encounter, those bastards love old cars and piles of parts.


Glad the wasp didn't sting you hun, you've had enough recently.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 30, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I was out taking pictures of shit and disturbed a wasp nest in a door jamb, inches from my face, and they swarmed out. I had a wasps on my head and one fly right into my ear, idk how I didn't get stung, but I did box my own ear swatting at them. I also screamed like a little girl and ran while flailing my arms, which resulted in me throwing my phone a good 30ft and It bouncing off the side of my garage. I then made sure none of my neighbors saw before going back to spray em. With the yard clean up I'm planning on doing, I'm sure it's not my first encounter, those bastards love old cars and piles of parts.


I got stung three separate times last year working on old trucks, once I opened the door and reached in to get something off the seat and it was in the door jamb the next one was on the door I opened the door carefully and it was at the jamb but didn't see it on the door, the last time it out of the frame rails while I was under the truck.... fuck fuck fuck, those were some aggressive wasp.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 30, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I got stung three separate times last year working on old trucks, once I opened the door and reached in to get something off the seat and it was in the door jamb the next one was on the door I opened the door carefully and it was at the jamb but didn't see it on the door, the last time it out of the frame rails while I was under the truck.... fuck fuck fuck, those were some aggressive wasp.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 30, 2018)

Wasp are good for a garden.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 30, 2018)

yeah they are...

just sucks when a bunch hit you at once.....happened to me a couple of times.....


----------



## Bareback (Aug 30, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4189887


Hahaha that's funny. I seen that at work today, they wanted me to work the game this weekend and i ohh hell no.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 30, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Wasp are good for a garden.


I've never been bothered by them in the garden, or anywhere else for that matter. Every time I've been stung was because I've disturbed a nest. Even when I know they're around me I the garden hunting for bugs I go about my weeding and picking. They'll hover if I disturb them, but then go right back to hunting. I still think they're fucking assholes, but I give them a pass occasionally now, because I'm kinda rabid when someone fucks with my house, so I get it.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 30, 2018)

I went to the dollar store to buy coat hangers. And bought a bunch of food. Holy shit they have a ton of cheap food there.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 30, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I went to the dollar store to buy coat hangers. And bought a bunch of food. Holy shit they have a ton of cheap food there.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 30, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I've never been bothered by them in the garden, or anywhere else for that matter. Every time I've been stung was because I've disturbed a nest. Even when I know they're around me I the garden hunting for bugs I go about my weeding and picking. They'll hover if I disturb them, but then go right back to hunting. I still think they're fucking assholes, but I give them a pass occasionally now, because I'm kinda rabid when someone fucks with my house, so I get it.


I let spiders be as well. They don't hurt anything and actually cut down on pest like flies.

I was on the roof of a factory working and looked up and saw three wasp nest. The smallest was about three foot wide. It was a weird feeling.


----------



## lokie (Aug 30, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


>


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 30, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I went to the dollar store to buy coat hangers. And bought a bunch of food. Holy shit they have a ton of cheap food there.


Did they have any seafood? I couldn't believe the one near me had frozen seafood.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 30, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Please send me a copy when you get 'em, asking for a friend.


Did you get 'em? Uh, I'm asking for a friend...

SH420


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 31, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I went to the dollar store to buy coat hangers. And bought a bunch of food. Holy shit they have a ton of cheap food there.


The store that surprised me was Aldi. I hadn't been in one for a while and they had really cheap large avocados and the best seedless watermelon in town.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 31, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> The store that surprised me was Aldi. I hadn't been in one for a while and they had really cheap large avocados and the best seedless watermelon in town.


First time I went to Aldis, when I got up to the register I noticed the cashier was sitting down, so I commented how nice it was of the company to allow them to sit down while they rang stuff up. The woman didn't say anything, just gave me a dirty look. When she was ringing my friend up after me, the next register over needed help so she rolled over there. She didn't have any legs and was on a raised seat wheelchair.  I felt like such an ass. Then of course my friend had to bust my balls about saying it right in front of her, then they both laughed about it. DOH.

They're generic root beer is petty good, similar to A&W.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 31, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> The store that surprised me was Aldi. I hadn't been in one for a while and they had really cheap large avocados and the best seedless watermelon in town.


We have 2 Aldi's within 5 miles of us but I've only been in there once. I was ill prepared not realizing you need a quarter and your own bags. It was a very awkward experience. Haven't been back since lol. My wife goes there. They have good generic cookies and shit.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 31, 2018)

the local chain around Fargo is Hornbachers, way back when i was a kid they had a "warehouse" store, no baggers, no bags, they sold big heavy duty boxes for 50 cents each if you didn't have any. Groceries were a lot cheaper, but you had to pack em and haul em yourself.
wish we had someplace like that here now. one grocery store in a tourist town, and locals don't get a discount.....


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 31, 2018)

neosapien said:


> We have 2 Aldi's within 5 miles of us but I've only been in there once. I was ill prepared not realizing you need a quarter and your own bags. It was a very awkward experience. Haven't been back since lol. My wife goes there. They have good generic cookies and shit.


Yea the quarter thing. It makes people take thier own carts back.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 31, 2018)

neosapien said:


> We have 2 Aldi's within 5 miles of us but I've only been in there once. I was ill prepared not realizing you need a quarter and your own bags. It was a very awkward experience. Haven't been back since lol. My wife goes there. They have good generic cookies and shit.


I've learned you look around at the outside cart corral for the single cart that usually has the quarter stuck in the mechanism. Then when you finish unloading, you eyeball whoever is approaching the corral and get there right before them and collect a quarter. Win


----------



## ANC (Aug 31, 2018)

Made it rain.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 31, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yea the quarter thing. It makes people take thier own carts back.


I take my cart back inside regardless, but I refuse to "Self Check-out"

If I wanted to work for Sam Walton I'd apply for a position.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Did you get 'em? Uh, I'm asking for a friend...
> 
> SH420


No, neither did my friend!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I take my cart back inside regardless, but I refuse to "Self Check-out"
> 
> If I wanted to work for Sam Walton I'd apply for a position.


Oh gawd I LOVE self-check, they have it at the commissary and it's WONDERFUL. No need to socialize, no gabby ancient ones thinking yakking at everyone is part of the shopping experience and making you wait while your ice cream turns to soup etc...

I'm looking forward to the day you drive your cart through the door and wave your hand at them. No shoplifting EVER again from anywhere. If it's anywhere on you you pay for it. Yes I can imagine all the things that will go wrong with that. LOL But once the bugs are worked out... heaven I could shop without speaking to anyone.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 31, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Oh gawd I LOVE self-check, they have it at the commissary and it's WONDERFUL. No need to socialize, no gabby ancient ones thinking yakking at everyone is part of the shopping experience and making you wait while your ice cream turns to soup etc...
> 
> I'm looking forward to the day you drive your cart through the door and wave your hand at them. No shoplifting EVER again from anywhere. If it's anywhere on you you pay for it. Yes I can imagine all the things that will go wrong with that. LOL But once the bugs are worked out... *heaven I could shop without speaking to anyone*.


Amazon....prime


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2018)

doublejj said:


> Amazon....prime


Yup for years and years, they don't successfully ship ice cream and commissary prices make shopping there worth the annoyance factor.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 31, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Yup for years and years, they don't successfully ship ice cream and commissary prices make shopping there worth the annoyance factor.


I have been surprised at the things that are available on Amazon....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 31, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I take my cart back inside regardless, but I refuse to "Self Check-out"
> 
> If I wanted to work for Sam Walton I'd apply for a position.


i use the self checkout so i don't have to wait for the blind to lead the blind into the nearest corner...you'd figure a company that makes as much money as walmart could afford to hire a few more people to not know how to use the registers they get no training on


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2018)

doublejj said:


> I have been surprised at the things that are available on Amazon....


They have delivery hammered too! Love that


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 31, 2018)

Got about 200 shrubs to trim. Tonna be here a while.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 31, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I take my cart back inside regardless, but I refuse to "Self Check-out"
> 
> If I wanted to work for Sam Walton I'd apply for a position.


Meh. I'll use the self check out if it is faster. I try my best to not spend money at Walmart. 

It's just the future. Eventually all stores will be self checkout.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 31, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Got about 200 shrubs to trim. Tonna be here a while.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Got about 200 shrubs to trim. Tonna be here a while.


I have one left off my LAST table and the new table will be ready to trim in another week or possibly two! I can't imagine 200. Take many breaks and eat much pot!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 31, 2018)

I had a 40' shipping container delivered so we have a place to hang our shrubs for drying...before trimming


----------



## ANC (Aug 31, 2018)

Lol, a shop with self check will last all of one morning here.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 31, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I let spiders be as well. They don't hurt anything and actually cut down on pest like flies.
> 
> I was on the roof of a factory working and looked up and saw three wasp nest. The smallest was about three foot wide. It was a weird feeling.


Spiders are fucking awesome as long as they aren't dangerous to humans (black widow, hobo, brown recluse, etc) 
When I find them in the house, I'd rather just put them outside than kill em. 
Doesn't always work out, but I try...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 31, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Spiders are fucking awesome as long as they aren't dangerous to humans (black widow, hobo, brown recluse, etc)
> When I find them in the house, I'd rather just put them outside than kill em.
> Doesn't always work out, but I try...


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 31, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Spiders are fucking awesome as long as they aren't dangerous to humans (black widow, hobo, brown recluse, etc)
> When I find them in the house, I'd rather just put them outside than kill em.
> Doesn't always work out, but I try...


I love spiders, even dangerous ones. Always told the ex- and the kids to leave them alone, : "they wouldn't be around if there weren't bugs to eat"


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 31, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I have one left off my LAST table and the new table will be ready to trim in another week or possibly two! I can't imagine 200. Take many breaks and eat much pot!


Actual shrubs for work lol. Got the back side done. Got this side, the front of the building and 2 courtyards yet. Garden moved to a friends place til I find a new place.


----------



## 420God (Aug 31, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Actual shrubs for work lol. Got the back side done. Got this side, the front of the building and 2 courtyards yet. Garden moved to a friends place til I find a new place. View attachment 4190369


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Aug 31, 2018)

I got half the garage Mahal pressure washed...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 31, 2018)

420God said:


> View attachment 4190426


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Actual shrubs for work lol. Got the back side done. Got this side, the front of the building and 2 courtyards yet. Garden moved to a friends place til I find a new place. View attachment 4190369


LOL you got me! I was so sure you had, well you know! Thanks


----------



## doublejj (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2018)

doublejj said:


>


Pesky work comp


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 31, 2018)

doublejj said:


>


Is the joke the dangerous ladders, or what's going on to the left?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Is the joke the dangerous ladders, or what's going on to the left?


I'm simple, it was the ladder


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## Metasynth (Aug 31, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 4190612


 uh...I must be dumb. I don’t get it


----------



## 420God (Aug 31, 2018)

doublejj said:


>


"This is not a step" 

"I can fix that"


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 31, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> uh...I must be dumb. I don’t get it


Yeah. To be fair, you didn't smoke the Sativa I just did. It looks like the plant closest to the ladder is bigger, with a head, arms outstretched to the plant in front of him. Seems angry. Or he's getting a plant blow job.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 31, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Yeah. To be fair, you didn't smoke the Sativa I just did. It looks like the plant closest to the ladder is bigger, with a head, arms outstretched to the plant in front of him. Seems angry. Or he's getting a plant blow job.


Yeah, pass the doobie brother.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 31, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, pass the doobie brother.


Damnit. It's there. Seent it.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 31, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 4190618


I see Bigfoot, does that count?


----------



## neosapien (Aug 31, 2018)

I see a naked headless person with outstretched arms and a small weiner.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 31, 2018)

Any of you watched or watching "Jack Ryan?". On amazon.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 31, 2018)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 4190622


Now, look above, and to the right. It looks like a head, open mouth. Looking down with outstretched arms. It's left shoulder is backing up to the back of the gentleman.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 31, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Any of you watched or watching "Jack Ryan?". On amazon.


I intend to, was notified earlier today it's on now. I watched the trailer some months back, not realizing it was just a trailer lol


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 31, 2018)

But, there's a 99% chance it's the weed.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 31, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Now, look above, and to the right. It looks like a head, open mouth. Looking down with outstretched arms. It's left shoulder is backing up to the back of the gentleman.


That's Neo's headless plant person with the little dick


----------



## jacksmuff (Aug 31, 2018)

Had a slab poured yesterday building a new garage. 24x26. I'll start building in 2 weeks. Should be plenty of room for live tanks and storage.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2018)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 4190622


Nah it's a tooth


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> But, there's a 99% chance it's the weed.


I'm going with the weed save me a hit. It will make that Ruben once in a lifetime memorable.

Edit: PS I'll bring a hit of the SSH concentrate Bear made. LOL I wanna see you speak after 1 hit of that. But whatever you do never EVER take a dab from anything @Metasynth made. If you do I'll remove the Ruben sandwich from your mouth to save you.


----------



## jacksmuff (Aug 31, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I'm going with the weed save me a hit. It will make that Ruben once in a lifetime memorable.
> 
> Edit: PS I'll bring a hit of the SSH concentrate Bear made. LOL I wanna see you speak after 1 hit of that. But whatever you do never EVER take a dab from anything @Metasynth made. If you do I'll remove the Ruben sandwich from your mouth to save you.


how you doing @curious2garden I've been laying low for a bit.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> how you doing @curious2garden I've been laying low for a bit.


I've noticed that! How is your ankle? 


PS You're supposed to like my post before replying or I'm supposed to attack you, it's in my contract.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 31, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I intend to, was notified earlier today it's on now. I watched the trailer some months back, not realizing it was just a trailer lol


I've watched the first few episodes. It's pretty good.


I like Tom Clancy.


----------



## jacksmuff (Aug 31, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I've noticed that! How is your ankle?
> 
> 
> PS You're supposed to like my post before replying or I'm supposed to attack you, it's in my contract.


it's doing good just went back and liked all because I'm scared of you lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> it's doing good just went back and liked all because I'm scared of you lol.


LOL I noticed look stop shitting up my alerts  ha ha! I'm teasing you, be scared of @Singlemalt


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I've watched the first few episodes. It's pretty good.
> 
> 
> I like Tom Clancy.


I like him as a writer


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2018)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 4190622


Ok I actually see that too!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 31, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Ok I actually see that too!


you motherfuckers are high. i have pareidolia, and i don't see nuthin but a big bush, and i don't mean pubes


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you motherfuckers are high. i have pareidolia, and i don't see nuthin but a big bush, and i don't mean pubes


Grow better quality pot Roger! You're a Shrubber, don't let the name down.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 31, 2018)

i didn't say i wasn't high, just not high enough to see the headless bush man of beverly hills...the little dick headless bush man of beverly hills


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i didn't say i wasn't high, just not high enough to see the headless bush man of beverly hills...the *little dick headless bush man of beverly hills*


LOL then you have missed out on quality!

Edit: still lolling


----------



## lokie (Aug 31, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I've watched the first few episodes. It's pretty good.
> 
> 
> I like Tom Clancy.


I like Tom's writing.
It's intriguing but I do think 
he could get distracted and carry on
to long about sideline content. 

1/2 way through a book I would start wondering WTF does this have to do with the story line. Then after finishing the book wondering WTF did that chapter have to do with the story?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 31, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I like him as a writer


I like him as a writer and I liked some of the games that carry his name though I doubt he had very much to do with them.

I've read a lot of his books over the years. 

I'm not sure how much he has to do with the show. I like it so far.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 31, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I like him as a writer and I liked some of the games that carry his name though I doubt he had very much to do with them.
> 
> I've read a lot of his books over the years.
> 
> I'm not sure how much he has to do with the show. I like it so far.


Watching 1st episode, just paused it. One of the bodies, isn't dead and he assembled the gun in the other body lol


----------



## lokie (Aug 31, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I like him as a writer and I liked some of the games that carry his name though I doubt he had very much to do with them.
> 
> I've read a lot of his books over the years.
> 
> I'm not sure *how much he has to do with the show.* I like it so far.


Not much unless they have ouija board.


*Tom Clancy*

*Thomas Leo Clancy Jr.* (April 12, 1947 – October 1, 2013) was an American novelistbest known for his technically detailed espionage and military-science storylines set during and after the Cold War. Seventeen of his novels were bestsellers, and more than 100 million copies of his books are in print


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 31, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Watching 1st episode, just paused it. One of the bodies, isn't dead and he assembled the gun in the other body lol


Yea. Dude is wearing another guy's face.


lokie said:


> Not much unless they have ouija board.
> 
> 
> *Tom Clancy*
> ...


Yea. I forgot he's dead. They just based some of the characters on his stuff. 

Most of Clancy's stuff is cold war era. This is a story about modern terrorist.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2018)

Dead is over rated


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 1, 2018)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 4190622


Nice Trump portrait


----------



## ANC (Sep 1, 2018)

Just replaced the washing line.. dunno why I always get stung by the metal threads it has inside... or why that tiny little thing can hurt so much.


----------



## jacksmuff (Sep 1, 2018)

Chaseghostsrunrun said:


> Well considering whats been said I think you all who run the show trolling someone you underesmiate doesnt even know ascii shows how much you think you got your targets in check......
> I think it means a lot more then you think hotshot.... but of course the cocky arrogance of the internet nowadays full of washed up not even former somebodys looking to end up the expendables they eventually will be? Priceless it would be theorhetically of course
> 
> 
> ...


You mad?


----------



## ANC (Sep 1, 2018)

Took my wife and the little demon for dinner at a nice local eatery.
Then made it rain again...
All stock cleared in 2 days... love it.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2018)

ANC said:


> Just replaced the washing line.. dunno why I always get stung by the metal threads it has inside... or why that tiny little thing can hurt so much.


Those tiny ones are so sharp. Be careful. I need to pot up my Dragon Fruit and get it flipped Monday. 



jacksmuff said:


> You mad?


Just another satisfied customer LOL Anyway off to the commissary. Have to buy some very sad lobster tails


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 1, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> You mad?


It's Abe on an early Franzia bender


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 1, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


>


when the mother in law comes over, always make sure to stick the purple cushion on her seat........


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 1, 2018)

another sock ignored in the laundry basket


----------



## ANC (Sep 1, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> when the mother in law comes over, always make sure to stick the purple cushion on her seat........


I remember a time I was as eager as that doggie.


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 1, 2018)

Chaseghostsrunrun said:


> PS dont worry, you see in this version the other mother laws cushion is gonna be blatent.
> 
> But thats ok cause now you just revealed more, tell her in this version, last save for her and gets to watch the other mother in law.
> 
> ...


Is this Dr. Phil...anc WTF happened while i was [email protected] goes away n all hell breaks loose...my bad!! cont. on thread.
.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 1, 2018)

ANC said:


> I remember a time I was as eager as that doggie.


you never saw my mother in law


----------



## lokie (Sep 1, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> You mad?


Mad? Must be.







Coming in and swing sticks at targeted members and talking trash to most others who post in here 
means the last time this sock came by he left BUTTHURT.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 1, 2018)

W....T....F?

I talked to my mother's ex friend/ roommate. They got into a huge argument yesterday and my mother told her she's not leaving, to get an attorney if she wants her out. So she's now had to get her daughter, who owns the house, involved to write an eviction notice and start the legal process. She said something about the earliest she will legally be able to kick her out will be around the first of the year, so that works with my planned time line. She also told me she hasn't worked in 3 weeks, she drives for a limo service, but refuses to look for another job because it would interfere with this job that isn't giving her work, that makes sense, . I also did some reading on our state's inheritance laws and I think I was entitled to 50% of my father's assets. We never did anything but transfer everything to just my mothers name when he died. I think if I can still do probate I can get my name on the house deed but it looks like I might also be liable for her debt that she's now holding on the property. But that's ok. Then I can make an offer to buy her out, well under market value of course, because I can write a book with everything i know is "wrong" with this house. Gonna bite the bullet and call a couple attorneys Monday for some consultations. Fingers crossed.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> W....T....F?
> 
> I talked to my mother's ex friend/ roommate. They got into a huge argument yesterday and my mother told her she's not leaving, to get an attorney if she wants her out. So she's now had to get her daughter, who owns the house, involved to write an eviction notice and start the legal process. She said something about the earliest she will legally be able to kick her out will be around the first of the year, so that works with my planned time line. She also told me she hasn't worked in 3 weeks, she drives for a limo service, but refuses to look for another job because it would interfere with this job that isn't giving her work, that makes sense, . I also did some reading on our state's inheritance laws and I think I was entitled to 50% of my father's assets. We never did anything but transfer everything to just my mothers name when he died. I think if I can still do probate I can get my name on the house deed but it looks like I might also be liable for her debt that she's now holding on the property. But that's ok. Then I can make an offer to buy her out, well under market value of course, because I can write a book with everything i know is "wrong" with this house. Gonna bite the bullet and call a couple attorneys Monday for some consultations. Fingers crossed.


Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 2, 2018)

I can't believe how hard it is to give away money. I have a stripped out, junk car I've been trying to get rid of for a week now, it's worth at least couple hundred in just scrap, cause it's full of it, and there's still a couple hundred worth of good parts on it also. I don't wan't anything for it, just haul it out of here. I've had 3 people set up times to get it, then not show. I'm on #4 now, but this guy sounds a little more legit than the others I've talked to. It's their loss, I didn't tell them I have 2, maybe 3, more I'll need hauled out in the next couple months that I'd let them have. Whoever shows up, wins. Just more motivation to get my truck going, I'm sick of relying on other people to haul stuff for me. I looked into getting a hitch for my car yesterday so I could at least tow a smaller trailer, but because i have the optional rear air ride, which is awesome, I can't tow with it. 

I also found $10 in the mud behind my garage, so that's a good start to the day.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 2, 2018)

call pickapart, they came and got an old junker of mine and gave me 150 bucks for it. just needed the title


----------



## ANC (Sep 2, 2018)

Jeesas, I must be the king of scrounging...
I just rebuild the coil part of my cartomizer using a coil from another one that doesn't fit mine.
I had to go sit under my grow lights to be able to see shit that small.

Also, we moved the hydro table into the flowering room. still gotta give those girls a good haircut, they got a bit wild.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 2, 2018)

The wife dropped the kid off up my work yesterday after I closed the shop to practice swimming. Made some good progress. Going to do the same today. Crazy to think of swimming pools and swimming as this purely luxury thing when in reality it's a straight up basic survival skill.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 2, 2018)

neosapien said:


> The wife dropped the kid off up my work yesterday after I closed the shop to practice swimming. Made some good progress. Going to do the same today. Crazy to think of swimming pools and swimming as this purely luxury thing when in reality it's a straight up basic survival skill.


knowing how to swim is a survival thing, having your own private pool in your back yard is a luxury thing...


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 2, 2018)

Found my soul


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Sep 2, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I can't believe how hard it is to give away money. I have a stripped out, junk car I've been trying to get rid of for a week now, it's worth at least couple hundred in just scrap, cause it's full of it, and there's still a couple hundred worth of good parts on it also. I don't wan't anything for it, just haul it out of here. I've had 3 people set up times to get it, then not show. I'm on #4 now, but this guy sounds a little more legit than the others I've talked to. It's their loss, I didn't tell them I have 2, maybe 3, more I'll need hauled out in the next couple months that I'd let them have. Whoever shows up, wins. Just more motivation to get my truck going, I'm sick of relying on other people to haul stuff for me. I looked into getting a hitch for my car yesterday so I could at least tow a smaller trailer, but because i have the optional rear air ride, which is awesome, I can't tow with it.
> 
> I also found $10 in the mud behind my garage, so that's a good start to the day.


1-877-karz4kidz donate your car today.... sorry.


----------



## ANC (Sep 2, 2018)

We have a pool, but its green.... wouldn't get in there...


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 2, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> call pickapart, they came and got an old junker of mine and gave me 150 bucks for it. just needed the title


Yeah, the junkyards around here will come get it for free maybe give you a few bucks


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 2, 2018)

If your local high school has an autoshop, they might come get it. Granted it was 50 yrs ago, my HS would take any freebie vehicles as projects.


----------



## jacksmuff (Sep 2, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> If your local high school has an autoshop, they might come get it. Granted it was 50 yrs ago, my HS would take any freebie vehicles as projects.


They still take them around here.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 2, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> 1-877-karz4kidz donate your car today.... sorry.


Fuck them and that song. They'll never get a car from me.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 2, 2018)

This car was a shell on a twisted frame, full of scrap. No rear suspension, no tranny, no exhaust, stripped interior, busted windshield, no nose. None of the donation places wanted it. I bought the same car after wrecking this one and stripped every part that was still good, I have 2 shelves full of spares. This guy was headed straight to the crushers with it. I think he said he'll get about $125 for it at about 1.5 tons. I didn't care, I just wanted it gone. He bulled right through shit. Hooked the car with his winch and dragged it off, and across, the cinder blocks it was on, up over the side of his trailer, over the fender, ripped his taillight off the trailer. I told the guy I had come-a- longs and wood beams so we could position the car better and that I've done some rigging of really heavy shit, upwards of 50K pounds, so I know how to manipulate stuff with a jack and some boards, but he didn't want to. I could tell he didn't really know what he was doing when he used D ring shackle as a snatch block and only put one wheel strap on, then tightened the winch to hold it on the trailer. Would be OK, around town, but this guy lived an hour away and I don't think any scrap yards around here are open today.

Then I went out to get paint for a water pump, got back and realized I also needed a power steering belt, so I turned right around and went out again. Some guy at the parts store pointed out my inspection sticker expired Friday, so I won't be driving during the day until I go get one Tuesday. I've pissed off to many cops around here, I know there's at least one that wouldn't hesitate to tow my car if he saw me. Kinda fucked up i get marked for standing up for myself and my rights. Like I always say, FTP!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 2, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> Found my soul


where was it? mine is always in the last place i look


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Sep 2, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> where was it? mine is always in the last place i look


Right where it should be


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Sep 2, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Fuck them and that song. They'll never get a car from me.


You can even donate your boat or house!!!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 2, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> where was it? mine is always in the last place i look


Who in their right mind keeps looking once it's found?


----------



## lokie (Sep 2, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Who in their right mind keeps looking once it's found?


S.W.I.M has looked for shit that was not lost.

Have you ever met someone looking for their glasses? While wearing them?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 2, 2018)

Pulled my '69 Impala convertible out of the old garage where it's sat for about 10 years. I wanted to wait till i could totally blow it apart to restore because the paint, and what's left of the interior, is pretty beat, but I'm just gonna do a quick frame on rebuild. The drivetrain only has 35ish thousand miles on it and runs like a top. So that's going into the garage tomorrow and the frame for my truck is going outside to be ground down for paint. I don't care about spinning wrenches, but i hate body work and now I'm taking on 2 projects with a bunch of body work. Yay, thanks mom. I thought I was gonna be out there half the night, but I just hit a fucking wall about a half hour ago, and the vanilla kush didn't help my motivation. So ill just hit it early tomorrow. I'm hoping to be able to register this thing in the next few weeks. I'm not selling it before I cruise it around once. And I want to see what the 427 can do.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 2, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Pulled my '69 Impala convertible out of the old garage where it's sat for about 10 years. I wanted to wait till i could totally blow it apart to restore because the paint, and what's left of the interior, is pretty beat, but I'm just gonna do a quick frame on rebuild. The drivetrain only has 35ish thousand miles on it and runs like a top. So that's going into the garage tomorrow and the frame for my truck is going outside to be ground down for paint. I don't care about spinning wrenches, but i hate body work and now I'm taking on 2 projects with a bunch of body work. Yay, thanks mom. I thought I was gonna be out there half the night, but I just hit a fucking wall about a half hour ago, and the vanilla kush didn't help my motivation. So ill just hit it early tomorrow. I'm hoping to be able to register this thing in the next few weeks. I'm not selling it before I cruise it around once. And I want to see what the 427 can do.


My '70 Impala had a 400 , I sold the Impala but I still have the 400 sb. Thought about combining a 350 with the 400 to make a 383 but I ain't never done it and it is just a thought really.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 2, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Who in their right mind keeps looking once it's found?


have i EVER claimed to be in my right mind? maybe i want to get a jump on the next time i lose it


----------



## Venus55 (Sep 2, 2018)

lokie said:


> S.W.I.M has looked for shit that was not lost.
> 
> Have you ever met someone looking for their glasses? While wearing them?


Or keys or phone while ur holding them?


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 3, 2018)

Bareback said:


> My '70 Impala had a 400 , I sold the Impala but I still have the 400 sb. Thought about combining a 350 with the 400 to make a 383 but I ain't never done it and it is just a thought really.


I built a 383 stroker for my ‘69 camaro.

I did it the trick way though. First we took a 2 bolt 350 block and had it machined to be a 4 bolt splayed, which is better than a regular 4 bolt. I bought a Lunati forged rotating assembly. Forged crank, forged rods. I went with the long rod version(6.0”) to be even more pimp. Dart II sportsman heads, gasket matched to rpm intake. The motor was bad ass.

My daughter was born and I had to sell the thing before I even got to put it in the camaro, which I ended up having to sell also


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 3, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I built a 383 stroker for my ‘69 camaro.
> 
> I did it the trick way though. First we took a 2 bolt 350 block and had it machined to be a 4 bolt splayed, which is better than a regular 4 bolt. I bought a Lunati forged rotating assembly. Forged crank, forged rods. I went with the long rod version(6.0”) to be even more pimp. Dart II sportsman heads, gasket matched to rpm intake. The motor was bad ass.
> 
> My daughter was born and I had to sell the thing before I even got to put it in the camaro, which I ended up having to sell also


Fuckin little leaches...had to sell my 72 chevelle because of mine!! sold it to some guy in Michigan..couldnt stand to see it around here


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 3, 2018)

UNICRONLIVES said:


> Fuckin little leaches...had to sell my 72 chevelle because of mine!! sold it to some guy in Michigan..couldnt stand to see it around here


24 yrs ago, right after seling that engine and my ‘69 SS camaro, I swore I would never ever stop growing bud so I wouldn’t have to sell my toys. Only break i’ve had is while in jail lol.

The engine was bought by an old man who put it in a chopped ‘32 that my engine builder knew, so that’s kinda cool. I spent a good 5k on the thing, sold it for 3200. What kinda bullshit it that!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 3, 2018)

Bareback said:


> My '70 Impala had a 400 , I sold the Impala but I still have the 400 sb. Thought about combining a 350 with the 400 to make a 383 but I ain't never done it and it is just a thought really.


 Don't go backwards in displacement. They make stroker kits to open that up to 434CI if you want to go crazy with it.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 3, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> 24 yrs ago, right after seling that engine and my ‘69 SS camaro, I swore I would never ever stop growing bud so I wouldn’t have to sell my toys. Only break i’ve had is while in jail lol.
> 
> The engine was bought by an old man who put it in a chopped ‘32 that my engine builder knew, so that’s kinda cool. I spent a good 5k on the thing, sold it for 3200. What kinda bullshit it that!


It's kinda crazy. I have a 69 LT1 350 my father built to copy the engine he built for his 69 nova years ago. Forged rotating assembly @13:1 comp, big solid cam, heavily ported, late 60s, large valve, cast iron "X" racing heads with roller rockers. It cost him thousands and it still needs an intake, carb and ignition system. Now i can go buy a junkyard Chevy LS, change the oil and throw a couple hundred HP of nitrous at it, with an ignition controller, intake and carb, for around $2000 complete, and not worry about it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 3, 2018)

lokie said:


> S.W.I.M has looked for shit that was not lost.
> 
> Have you ever met someone looking for their glasses? While wearing them?


is that realy young jeff goldblum?

or that comedian that looks like him?....damn it whats his name?
jake johansen


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 3, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is that realy young jeff goldblum?
> 
> or that comedian that looks like him?....damn it whats his name?
> jake johansen


Looks like Jude Law to me.


----------



## lokie (Sep 3, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is that realy young jeff goldblum?
> 
> or that comedian that looks like him?....damn it whats his name?
> jake johansen


Jude Law in The Holiday.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 3, 2018)

lokie said:


> Jude Law in The Holiday.


damn he looks different that young


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 3, 2018)

Anyone else havin trouble uploadin pics?!...just keeps telling me "an error occurred"


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 3, 2018)

tried this?
\
if that don't work, i suggest alcohol


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 3, 2018)

I tried the first and second combined!! BOF...hell I even tried yellin at my beer! Then it started crying so I had to console it


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 3, 2018)

UNICRONLIVES said:


> I tried the first and second combined!! BOF...hell I even tried yellin at my beer! Then it started crying so I had to console it


well there's your problem, the console is making the pc jealous


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 3, 2018)

I finished some more paintings. @curious2garden I didn't forget to mail it I've just been really busy this past week. Look on the bright side, now I'm mailing you a couple of paintings instead of one.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 3, 2018)

Tickets purchased for next years muddy roots!! Had to miss this year.


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 3, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well there's your problem, the console is making the pc jealous



seen what ya did there!!..


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 3, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> I finished some more paintings. @curious2garden I didn't forget to mail it I've just been really busy this past week. Look on the bright side, now I'm mailing you a couple of paintings instead of one.


Hey I'm cool with waiting, no rush at all  Take your time.


----------



## Huckster79 (Sep 3, 2018)

I changed my valve cover gasket today, son of a bitch was leaking oil into a spark plug hole! Got gasket swapped out for new one, put new oem plugs in and she ran much smoother, still threw a cel, gunna have to get new coil packs uggh


----------



## Downtowntillman (Sep 3, 2018)

Been fighting with a Mach 1 and a deadline. Prepping for the paint. She's gonna be beaut! Fast too! Into the paint booth tomorrow.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Sep 3, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> I finished some more paintings. @curious2garden I didn't forget to mail it I've just been really busy this past week. Look on the bright side, now I'm mailing you a couple of paintings instead of one.






curious2garden said:


> Hey I'm cool with waiting, no rush at all  Take your time.



I'm sensing a little sexual tension here...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 3, 2018)

Blue Wizard said: ↑
I finished some more paintings. @curious2garden I didn't forget to mail it I've just been really busy this past week. Look on the bright side, now I'm mailing you a couple of paintings instead of one.



ColoradoHighGrower said:


> I'm sensing a little sexual tension here...


so....what kind of paintings are these?


----------



## ANC (Sep 4, 2018)

penises


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 4, 2018)

ANC said:


> penises


Wouldnt that be penii?!..


----------



## ANC (Sep 4, 2018)

not the way he paints them.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 4, 2018)

lokie said:


> S.W.I.M has looked for shit that was not lost.
> 
> Have you ever met someone looking for their glasses? While wearing them?


Why do y'all keep repeating the same sin over and over I've told y'all about ASS-U-MEtions. Since I have never given you any true personal information, you can't know me then huh stop before y'all become parrot people. Ask... And I'll tell. Don't turn U or ME int Ass's


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 4, 2018)

UNICRONLIVES said:


> Anyone else havin trouble uploadin pics?!...just keeps telling me "an error occurred"


Yes


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 4, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> Why do y'all keep repeating the same sin over and over I've told y'all about ASS-U-MEtions. Since I have never given you any true personal information, you can't know me then huh stop before y'all become parrot people. Ask... And I'll tell. Don't turn U or ME int Ass's


hey, if you don't tell us about yourself, we can't do anything but make assumptions.
that's what people do, it's kind of like our job in nature


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Blue Wizard said: ↑
> I finished some more paintings. @curious2garden I didn't forget to mail it I've just been really busy this past week. Look on the bright side, now I'm mailing you a couple of paintings instead of one.
> 
> 
> ...





Blue Wizard said:


> View attachment 4174260
> 
> I've been painting lately. This is my favorite out of the bunch so far. I still need to clear coat it, I have some clear coat somewhere I just need to find it.


The fully saturated black to the blue is amazing and I'm excited to get it. But I'm also patient. Best Birthday/Christmas gift so far in many decades.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Sep 4, 2018)

Definitely a blurry penis surrounded by floating lady parts...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 4, 2018)

Bareback said:


> My '70 Impala had a 400 , I sold the Impala but I still have the 400 sb. Thought about combining a 350 with the 400 to make a 383 but I ain't never done it and it is just a thought really.


I'm building a 347 out of a 302 for a f150 I have. It's not hard. You just have to take a Dremel and make clearance for the crank.

Summit racing has some affordable Chevy and Ford stroker kits.


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 4, 2018)

Trying to make these symmetrical is pretty tough considering I can't draw a circle or cut a strait line with scissors (gimme a saw that's a different story?).


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 4, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Definitely a blurry penis surrounded by floating lady parts...


kind of like Francis Bacon and Georgia O'keefe collaborated on a new version of starry night?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 4, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Trying to make these symmetrical is pretty tough considering I can't draw a circle or cut a strait line with scissors (gimme a saw that's a different story?).
> View attachment 4192741 View attachment 4192743


wabi-sabi....it's what makes hand made items worth having.

https://www.google.com/search?q=pottery+calipers&num=30&client=firefox-b-1&source=lnms&tbm=shop&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwikkLDZ6KHdAhXSwFMKHXRvDwwQ_AUICigB&biw=1104&bih=571 .....you think the pros eyeball that shit?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wabi-sabi....it's what makes hand made items worth having.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=pottery+calipers&num=30&client=firefox-b-1&source=lnms&tbm=shop&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwikkLDZ6KHdAhXSwFMKHXRvDwwQ_AUICigB&biw=1104&bih=571 .....you think the pros eyeball that shit?


I think they do in Kuwait.

http://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/2018/09/04/kuwait-fish-market-shut-down-for-putting-googly-eyes-on-less-than-fresh-fish-report.html


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 4, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I think they do in Kuwait.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/2018/09/04/kuwait-fish-market-shut-down-for-putting-googly-eyes-on-less-than-fresh-fish-report.html


kuwait isn't that big, and it's right on the persian gulf...you can't get fresh fish when the ocean is less than 150 miles from you at all times?
pretty good trick, though.....


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 4, 2018)

Those things look wavy. My OCD would have it on a turntable with a dial indicator trying to get it true.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 4, 2018)

I got a inspection sticker. They had to do it twice, they failed me for tint initially because they didn't see the waiver with the registration, so it went right back in. With the new systems, they had to do everything all over again like a new inspection.  Since I got a license, I've always waited till the first week of the month after it expires to cheat a month from the state. I've screwed them out of 2 years of inspection fees doing this . All $70 of it... Then i went food shopping. It's 95 out and I think I'm going out to do some welding. This should be fun.


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 4, 2018)

Most Manufacturers allow for .007ths ..hard to tell if its pushing close or over to .010


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wabi-sabi....it's what makes hand made items worth having.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=pottery+calipers&num=30&client=firefox-b-1&source=lnms&tbm=shop&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwikkLDZ6KHdAhXSwFMKHXRvDwwQ_AUICigB&biw=1104&bih=571 .....you think the pros eyeball that shit?


Yeah, thats what I need, another tool......

But as you say wabi-sabi, working withnclay is fun and frustrating. My underlying objective with this series is durability and functionality. These first ones are a little rough still, but im more interisted in getting the kiln going.


----------



## ANC (Sep 4, 2018)

Took my daughter for her measles vaccination. spend two hours sitting in a fucking queue with babies.
Babies take forever in winter to dress and undress when they go for medical shit...

She was the first person I ever saw who was excited to have her shot.... not so much when the sister took out the actual syringe...
I suppose I can do something productive tomorrow. I did buy the piece of pipe I needed to build my cloner.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 4, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Yeah, thats what I need, another tool......
> 
> But as you say wabi-sabi, working withnclay is fun and frustrating. My underlying objective with this series is durability and functionality. These first ones are a little rough still, but im more interisted in getting the kiln going.


i like the lid calipers, the big end is the lid size, the small end is the neck size


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 4, 2018)

I'll achieve a humm by tomorrow..


Ok, I'm gonna be a stinky fairy by tomorrow if I can't fix the boiler! Remember this happened years ago?

So who's a plumber? Please save me or I'll stink to high heaven tomorrow !


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 4, 2018)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'll achieve a humm by tomorrow..
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm gonna be a stinky fairy by tomorrow if I can't fix the boiler! Remember this happened years ago?
> So who's a plumber? Please save me or I'll stink to high heaven tomorrow !


You need super plumber @srh88


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 4, 2018)

Hmmmmmm; LaHada and sponge bathing. Nice


----------



## neosapien (Sep 4, 2018)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I'll achieve a humm by tomorrow..
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm gonna be a stinky fairy by tomorrow if I can't fix the boiler! Remember this happened years ago?
> So who's a plumber? Please save me or I'll stink to high heaven tomorrow !


A Humm. You and your sexy words!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 4, 2018)

ANC said:


> Took my daughter for her measles vaccination. spend two hours sitting in a fucking queue with babies.
> Babies take forever in winter to dress and undress when they go for medical shit...
> 
> She was the first person I ever saw who was excited to have her shot.... not so much when the sister took out the actual syringe...
> I suppose I can do something productive tomorrow. I did buy the piece of pipe I needed to build my cloner.


Took my dog for a Rabies vaccination. Took all of 10 minutes and I didn't even have to put any clothes on her! I like dogs.


----------



## 420God (Sep 5, 2018)

I guess the conductor job will have to wait a while, my deer removal contracts just got extended through 2019.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 5, 2018)

420God said:


> I guess the conductor job will have to wait a while, my deer removal contracts just got extended through 2019.


Smoke 'em while you can then


----------



## 420God (Sep 5, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Smoke 'em while you can then


I'm happy the DOT honored the DNR's contract. This should be my last year of a 3 year contract then everything goes up for bid again.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 5, 2018)

420God said:


> I'm happy the DOT honored the DNR's contract. This should be my last year of a 3 year contract then everything goes up for bid again.


Are you going to bid?


----------



## 420God (Sep 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Are you going to bid?


Nope, too stressful and I'll never make as much as I am now. When the dnr lost the deer pickup our last boss gave us the highest paying counties even though we didn't win them. A last nice gesture since we do such a good job.
A couple months before these contracts end I'll put in my resume with CN.


----------



## Organicus (Sep 5, 2018)

420God said:


> Nope, too stressful and I'll never make as much as I am now. When the dnr lost the deer pickup our last boss gave us the highest paying counties even though we didn't win them. A last nice gesture since we do such a good job.
> A couple months before these contracts end I'll put in my resume with CN.


Not sure what what the subject is here so ttfn


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 5, 2018)

Organicus said:


> Not sure what what the subject is here so ttfn


If you hang around long enough you'll get to know most everyone.
Lots of chill folks here.

Welcome to RIU.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 5, 2018)

Can someone post a " get well soon deer " meme for @Organicus


----------



## 420God (Sep 5, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Can someone post a " get well soon deer " meme for @Organicus


Ask and ye shall receive.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 5, 2018)

damn really need to get back down there.....local fav


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 5, 2018)

420God said:


> Ask and ye shall receive.
> View attachment 4193288


damn in Texas all you need to do is call the game warden, and you could pick it up.......or they would take it and give it to a shelter to feed people


----------



## 420God (Sep 5, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> damn in Texas all you need to do is call the game warden, and you could pick it up.......or they would take it and give it to a shelter to feed people


There's so many deer that get hit in WI the dot hires people (me) to clean them up. I take a lot to zoos to feed the animals.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 5, 2018)

420God said:


> There's so many deer that get hit in WI the dot hires people (me) to clean them up. I take a lot to zoos to feed the animals.


same down here too.....most of the time they get donated to help feed people who could use it....i know one of the game wardens around my area, he donates the ones he get to his local church he goes too.......then they have a big cook out. Another i know in Okey, he takes his to the local native american reservation there to help feed people......

in Texas if you see a recent deer that hit, you can take it, just have to notify the local wardens first...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 5, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> same down here too.....most of the time they get donated to help feed people who could use it....i know one of the game wardens around my area, he donates the ones he get to his local church he goes too.......then they have a big cook out. Another i know in Okey, he takes his to the local native american reservation there to help feed people......
> 
> in Texas if you see a recent deer that hit, you can take it, just have to notify the local wardens first...


Alaska has a "Road Kill" list for Moose.
You put your name on a list with the troopers & when one gets killed they just go down the list until someone says they'll take it.

It's more active in winter as the meat stays good a lot longer and more moose get hit then. They like walking down the roads when the snow is deeper - much easier than breaking trail.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 5, 2018)

I've been drilling spot welds all afternoon. I need to separate the outer skin from the spare quarter panels I have. They don't sell good quality replacement panels, they're all missing the lower body crease, so I got some that were cut off parts cars. I'm still gonna need to patch them before I hang them, but at least they'll be right. I've got one side all drilled, one to go. I also tried ordering patches for the fenders, but the one I really need isn't available anywhere. I'm hoping they didnt stop stamping them. Stupid one year only body.


----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 5, 2018)

I counted all these sea shells..


----------



## lokie (Sep 5, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> I counted all these sea shells..
> 
> View attachment 4193417


Nice.

That is a bit more than a half bucket full.


----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 5, 2018)

I've only seen this once before and that was earlier this year so I'm not really sure what's up with this ?
Coolest thing is that on the next tide they'll all be gone.. I wonder if I could crush these and amend my soil?


----------



## ANC (Sep 5, 2018)

why is the sand so dark?
Beaches are supposed to be white.


----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 6, 2018)

ANC said:


> why is the sand so dark?
> Beaches are supposed to be white.


No brother not here, out on Cape Cod white sand though, but it's a long swim from here! Lol!

In the picture its straight ahead, about 60 nautical miles


----------



## Organicus (Sep 6, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Alaska has a "Road Kill" list for Moose.
> You put your name on a list with the troopers & when one gets killed they just go down the list until someone says they'll take it.
> 
> It's more active in winter as the meat stays good a lot longer and more moose get hit then. They like walking down the roads when the snow is deeper - much easier than breaking trail.


My father has run over a deer many years ago , the police allowed him to take it home , he got a trailer , took it home and froze it . I live in England , if that happened here I don’t think we would be able to keep it . I don’t know what the authorities would do with it either.
I imagine it must be used for something , I will check on that , and see what happen’s with it .


----------



## 420God (Sep 6, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> I counted all these sea shells..
> 
> View attachment 4193417


How many were there?


----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 6, 2018)

420God said:


> How many were there?


Lol..!  you got me man! I gave up counting after 3,287,042


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 6, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> View attachment 4193762
> 
> No brother not here, out on Cape Cod white sand though, but it's a long swim from here! Lol!
> 
> In the picture its straight ahead, about 60 nautical miles


Ha! I thought that was Mass. I've spent many summer weekends in Plymouth, I knew it looked familiar.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Sep 6, 2018)

Gloucester?


----------



## Bareback (Sep 6, 2018)

ANC said:


> why is the sand so dark?
> Beaches are supposed to be white.



Panhandle of Florida = powder sugar/white sand , mostly crushed quartz and sea shells


Daytona Beach = packed yellowish sand mostly sea shells

Charlston SC = packed light grey sand ( I'm not sure of the material but I think it is granite and Sea shell )

Myrtle Beach SC = packed slightly darker grey sand

The further north you go the darker and more rocky the beaches are is what I've been told, but Myrtle Beach is as far as I have been personally.

Also the gulf of Mexico has minimal tides while the Atlantic has a lot more.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 6, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> I've only seen this once before and that was earlier this year so I'm not really sure what's up with this ?View attachment 4193521
> Coolest thing is that on the next tide they'll all be gone.. I wonder if I could crush these and amend my soil?


actually you can crush the shells up, but you have to sift and wash them first....then you have the bleach them.......shell is mostly Calcium...so...just my 2 cents


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 6, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> actually you can crush the shells up, but you have to sift and wash them first....then you have the bleach them.......shell is mostly Calcium...so...just my 2 cents


Finely crushed crab or shrimp shells is much better.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 6, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Finely crushed crab or shrimp shells is much better.


yeah that's true......i've done the shell thing many of times, just takes a while.....need to do it again soon, soil could use some natural help here and there


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 6, 2018)

After I get them all clean & washed off I set the bucket by my boiler for a year or so.
They crush easily (even King Crab shells) when they're that dry.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 6, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> After I get them all clean & washed off I set the bucket by my boiler for a year or so.
> They crush easily (even King Crab shells) when they're that dry.


that's kind like i do with shell, i don't have a boiler though, i just leave what i have outside in the sun to finish the process......

first wash with water to get rest of the sand off.....then put into a container to bleach them for anything else, wash again for the bleaching stuff.....finish to dry in the sun the rest of the way.......once dried...motar and pestil to powder.....


----------



## 420God (Sep 6, 2018)

Put a little stand out with all our extra veggies.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 6, 2018)

I have a compost bin that I add my shrimp and mudbugs to, sometimes fish bones too. Then mother nature does the rest.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 6, 2018)

I'd kill for that tub of organic tomatoes - all we get around here are Cali-hydros & they are bland, tasteless mush.


----------



## ANC (Sep 6, 2018)

Well, I managed to not cut the clones for another day...
Also, the little one stayed home today as she was a bit coughy this morning.
Amazed I got a day's worth of babysitting in without having to raize my voice once.


----------



## Puff_Dragon (Sep 6, 2018)

today I got paid to play computer games for 7 hrs (which was quite the experience). Then went home, burped my Strawberry shortcake (Dark Horse Genetics) jars. And now I lie on the sofa, having a laugh listening to an old Art Bell (RIP) show ..and giving one of the SS buds a test smoke. Ahhhhhhh ..life can be so hard


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 6, 2018)

420God said:


> Put a little stand out with all our extra veggies.
> 
> View attachment 4193970


I put a table out one year, actually what are we talking, maybe 2 months? And had multiple bad experiences so I never did it again, people around here suck! Between having the cops come to the house because kids walking by threw tomatos at cars, someone tasting vegetables then putting them back, then someone hit it with a car, and the multiple people who thought there was a free for all in my garden when there wasn't anything on the table they wanted, it didnt go well. All in just about 2 months.... I fucking love people...


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 6, 2018)

420God said:


> Put a little stand out with all our extra veggies.
> 
> View attachment 4193970


Your cherry tomatoes are the size of my Early Girls LOL! That is so gracious of you to put them out like that.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 6, 2018)

ANC said:


> Well, I managed to not cut the clones for another day...
> Also, the little one stayed home today as she was a bit coughy this morning.
> Amazed I got a day's worth of babysitting in without having to raize my voice once.


Yeah I managed to avoid flipping the next table by not repoting them. I still have to cut this table and process the seeds from the last table. It never gets finished. 

Hope your little one feels better soon.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 6, 2018)

Been transplant clones and mixing dirt. It's too fucking hot out to work on the cars, so I figured I'd get a jump on this stuff, inside where it's air condition. The weather report said the temps ars supposed to start dropping in the next few hours, also big lighting storms..i haven't had a good one since the 2 oaks were taken down, I have a huge picture window with a big view of the sky now, I'm hoping we get slammed.


----------



## ANC (Sep 6, 2018)

Me too, things will get testy by tomorrow if I have to look after her again..


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 6, 2018)

420God said:


> Put a little stand out with all our extra veggies.
> 
> View attachment 4193970


Little far for me. Next time mail em.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 6, 2018)

Organicus said:


> My father has run over a deer many years ago , the police allowed him to take it home , he got a trailer , took it home and froze it . I live in England , if that happened here I don’t think we would be able to keep it . I don’t know what the authorities would do with it either.
> I imagine it must be used for something , I will check on that , and see what happen’s with it .


Roadkill is legal to keep here just have to call dispatch and let them know.


----------



## lokie (Sep 6, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Panhandle of Florida = powder sugar/white sand , mostly crushed quartz and sea shells
> 
> 
> Daytona Beach = packed yellowish sand mostly sea shells
> ...


I like to visit beaches all over.







I liked the nude beach in Melbourne Au. We lit doobie and enjoyed the surf rolling in.
The sand was normal sand color. The problem was it was in the Au. winter and we
were the only ones there.

The scene was awesome and the buz was outstanding even if we were the only boobs
seen on the beach that day.

One of the most beautiful beaches I've been to is Punaluʻu Beach (also called Black Sand Beach) on the Big Island of Hawai’i.






No turtles were on the beach while we were there but there were many swimming in the surf just off shore.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 6, 2018)

lokie said:


> I like to visit beaches all over.
> 
> I liked the nude beach in Melbourne Aus. We lit doobie and enjoyed the surf rolling in.
> The sand was normal sand color. The problem was it was in the Aus winter and we
> ...


Are you a turtle?


----------



## lokie (Sep 6, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Are you a turtle?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 7, 2018)

I drove my best friend to the hospital this morning to get his heart zapped to try and fix his Afib. This will be the 3rd time they will have tried, every other time something wasn't right and they weren't comfortable doing it. It's fucked up, because when he first went to the ER 3+ months ago they were saying he should be admitted and get it taken care of immediatly. Since then they've put off 2 different procedures, one of which they initially insisted on doing the Monday after he went to the ER because they said it was so critical, they even rescheduled other people to get him in, then cancelled it that Mon morning and rescheduled it 2 weeks out...WTF? Their all fucking quacks guessing about to do. 

Then I stopped for a coffee and when I turned to leave I plowed into some mother and her kid. I totally wasn't paying attention.  I caught both of them from falling over with a bear hug and somehow didn't spill my coffee. 

Gotta go get my friend, guesses they're done with the procedure. . or they rescheduled it again..


----------



## Bareback (Sep 7, 2018)

lokie said:


> I like to visit beaches all over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the kinda luck I have too, nude beach in the winter lol ( shrinkage hehe ). I would really love to see the black sand beaches in Hawaii ( bucket list ) .
I once asked a girl on a date and she asked where we were going to which I replied " the beach " so I picked her up and headed north, she got a funny looking on her face and asked so where are you taking me, " to the beach " . I took her to a local beach on the river, I put out a nice blanket , bottle of wine, lots of weed, music and laughs. We watched the sun set, got wasted, and of course we got busy. Well that's about the time it starts getting weird.... first a local 4x4 club starts parading by and being the type of person I am I don't stop or slow down..... next some night fishing peeps come by with a spot light and shine us up for like ten minutes. She asked on the way home if I knew that they'd be so much traffic ....... ahhhh maybe. And to this day if I see I'll ask " have you been up to the beach lately " which is always good for a laugh.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 7, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Their all fucking quacks guessing about to do.


This is my feelings exactly. I’m actually going to see my doctor today, for a problem I’ve had for years.. I wait until It’s so bad I can’t hardly function before I go because I already know they don’t have a fucking clue. My doctors biggest problem is, he would rather talk than listen.. I asked him once, how do you know what’s wrong if you won’t let me tell you? I’ve been doing this for years. Cool, what’s the solution? I can’t find anything wrong..  by that he meant, my temp, weight, blood pressure all checked out cuz that’s all he did. By those standards, I should be a doctor. 

Sorry c2g, I know you don’t like hearing stuff like this. Maybe things are different on the west coast..


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 7, 2018)

Bareback said:


> That's the kinda luck I have too, nude beach in the winter lol ( shrinkage hehe ). I would really love to see the black sand beaches in Hawaii ( bucket list ) .
> I once asked a girl on a date and she asked where we were going to which I replied " the beach " so I picked her up and headed north, she got a funny looking on her face and asked so where are you taking me, " to the beach " . I took her to a local beach on the river, I put out a nice blanket , bottle of wine, lots of weed, music and laughs. We watched the sun set, got wasted, and of course we got busy. Well that's about the time it starts getting weird.... first a local 4x4 club starts parading by and being the type of person I am I don't stop or slow down..... next some night fishing peeps come by with a spot light and shine us up for like ten minutes. She asked on the way home if I knew that they'd be so much traffic ....... ahhhh maybe. And to this day if I see I'll ask " have you been up to the beach lately " which is always good for a laugh.


Off the beach topic; I thought of you when I saw this vid. Really cool rig


----------



## Organicus (Sep 7, 2018)

lokie said:


> I like to visit beaches all over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow , looks beautiful .


----------



## Bareback (Sep 7, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Off the beach topic; I thought of you when I saw this vid. Really cool rig


Yeah, out of the woods, Nathan is kinda of a sensation on you tube.
I have the LT 40 and he has the LT 35 , not much different. He's actually pretty close to Roger or at least closer than I am. OTW has access to a lot more walnut trees which has helped his popularity, plus he's pretty good at producing/promoting his videos. I subscribe to his channel and we exchanged ideas/questions/thoughts , and his series on the wood klin was in the quarterly woodmizer publication this spring so that was kinda cool. He's open to visitors ( free labor ) but to be honest if I was going to volunteer labor, I'd volunteer at double JJ's.


----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 7, 2018)

I got all my purple and black winter seed strains marinating in the tray right now, as inkbird keeps it steady at a pleasant 82°

Black D.O.G
Indian Bubblegum
Washing Machine
G.S.C*

(*freebies, but I think they show color too?)


----------



## ANC (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 7, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> I counted all these sea shells..
> 
> View attachment 4193417


somebody likes pistachios


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 7, 2018)

ANC said:


> Well, I managed to not cut the clones for another day...
> Also, the little one stayed home today as she was a bit coughy this morning.
> Amazed I got a day's worth of babysitting in without having to raize my voice once.


that means the kid is really sick, take her to the doctor


----------



## ANC (Sep 7, 2018)

Naah, she was just a bit under the weather, had her shot two days before....
Worked on my tits all afternoon after school, so, back to normal.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 7, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I drove my best friend to the hospital this morning to get his heart zapped to try and fix his Afib. This will be the 3rd time they will have tried, every other time something wasn't right and they weren't comfortable doing it. It's fucked up, because when he first went to the ER 3+ months ago they were saying he should be admitted and get it taken care of immediatly. Since then they've put off 2 different procedures, one of which they initially insisted on doing the Monday after he went to the ER because they said it was so critical, they even rescheduled other people to get him in, then cancelled it that Mon morning and rescheduled it 2 weeks out...WTF? Their all fucking quacks guessing about to do.
> 
> Then I stopped for a coffee and when I turned to leave I plowed into some mother and her kid. I totally wasn't paying attention.  I caught both of them from falling over with a bear hug and somehow didn't spill my coffee.
> 
> Gotta go get my friend, guesses they're done with the procedure. . or they rescheduled it again..


dude, what did you do in a previous life to get this karma? i'm an asshole and life doesn't shit on me like it does to you....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 7, 2018)

ANC said:


>


thats fucking hilarious


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 7, 2018)

ANC said:


> Worked on my tits all afternoon after school


¿?¿?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 7, 2018)

ANC said:


> Worked on my tits all afternoon after school, so, back to normal.





Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ¿?¿?


Must be another continent thing cause I don't get it either.
@ANC - a little help here with translation?


----------



## ANC (Sep 7, 2018)

Something my mom would say when I was annoying her.

It is a take on "working on someone's nerves".


----------



## jacksmuff (Sep 7, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> somebody likes pistachios


If they weren't so expensive.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 7, 2018)

Went to Los Angeles to get drugs for my dog, still skillfully avoiding chopping!


----------



## jacksmuff (Sep 7, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Went to Los Angeles to get drugs for my dog, still skillfully avoiding chopping!


heroin?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 7, 2018)

Mycophenolate, more expensive.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 7, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> dude, what did you do in a previous life to get this karma? i'm an asshole and life doesn't shit on me like it does to you....


I've often wondered the same thing.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 8, 2018)

just remember, Karma is eternal, so everything that happens to you gets you closer to the balance. you're already building up good Karma, just keep burning off the bad and things will turn around....eventually


----------



## *** River Rat *** (Sep 8, 2018)

Smokin WW....haven't done squat..


----------



## 420God (Sep 8, 2018)

Got a bag of tomatillos so I'll be making salsa verde today.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 8, 2018)

Looking for a new house to rent. Sucks.


----------



## ANC (Sep 8, 2018)

*** River Rat *** said:


> Smokin WW....haven't done squat..View attachment 4195181


That


----------



## 420God (Sep 8, 2018)

Removed the shells from the tomatillos and started boiling them with some cloves of garlic, onions and jalapeños. After this I'll blend it with cilantro and re-boil for canning.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 8, 2018)

Salsa verde, yum!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2018)

420God said:


> Removed the shells from the tomatillos and started boiling them with some cloves of garlic, onions and jalapeños. After this I'll blend it with cilantro and re-boil for canning.
> 
> View attachment 4195270 View attachment 4195271


I husk then roast mine, along with some sliced white onion, a head of garlic and a couple serranos. Whir them in the food processor with a bunch of cilantro and fry in manteca thinning with a few cups of chicken broth


----------



## 420God (Sep 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I husk then roast mine, along with some sliced white onion, a head of garlic and a couple serranos. Whir them in the food processor with a bunch of cilantro and fry in manteca thinning with a few cups of chicken broth


I added chicken powder when I added the cilantro along with a little lime juice.


----------



## jacksmuff (Sep 8, 2018)

420God said:


> I added chicken powder when I added the cilantro along with a little lime juice.


never heard of chicken powder I'm gonna google it. so it's like a dry stock.


----------



## 420God (Sep 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I husk then roast mine, along with some sliced white onion, a head of garlic and a couple serranos. Whir them in the food processor with a bunch of cilantro and fry in manteca thinning with a few cups of chicken broth


Btw, this is my first time making it. Wife said something was missing until we added cumin, then it was perfect. Next year when I grow my own I'll try roasting first, that's the way they do it on all the 5 star recipes.


----------



## ANC (Sep 8, 2018)

I never put cum in.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2018)

420God said:


> Btw, this is my first time making it. Wife said something was missing until we added cumin, then it was perfect. Next year when I grow my own I'll try roasting first, that's the way they do it on all the 5 star recipes.


I'll be curious to see if you can taste a difference. I have lots of friends who boil it.


----------



## 420God (Sep 8, 2018)

Ended up with 10 pints of salsa. Tried going by a few recipes but ended up seasoning to taste. I think the recipes online are for people that can't handle hot.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 8, 2018)

ANC said:


> I never put cum in.


You're missing out dude.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 8, 2018)

I tried fitting the bumper and grill on the Impala because I need to straighten the mounting brackets before painting them. The bottom bolt of the center bracket is held in by a hidden, captured, nut which broke free and is now spinning so I can't get it off. Now I need to pull the radiator, and I don't even know if I'll have access then, I've seen where you sometimes have to cut the radiator support open to get at them because their put in when the support was originally welded together. So that got put off for a few days until I'm ready to pull the motor and tranny.

I moved on to refinishing my spare fender, which was supposed to be an original undamaged part. I ground out over a dozen areas that had body filler in it, including all the trim mounting holes which someone caved in to fill with filler , and every spot there was filler there was rust underneath that had crept out under the original primer. So I stripped it down to bare metal and spent the afternoon with my body hammers and dollies straightening it. 

Now I'm just waiting for lights to kick on so I can go start trimming.


----------



## dangledo (Sep 9, 2018)

420God said:


> Ended up with 10 pints of salsa. Tried going by a few recipes but ended up seasoning to taste. I think the recipes online are for people that can't handle hot.
> 
> View attachment 4195380


Ain't no God's Verde but it was surprisingly good. My Ma got this up in your neck of the woods(kinda) few weeks ago. A bit too sweet but made some killer nachos.


----------



## 420God (Sep 9, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Ain't no God's Verde but it was surprisingly good. My Ma got this up in your neck of the woods(kinda) few weeks ago. A bit too sweet but made some killer nachos.
> 
> View attachment 4195611


I've never tried that before but I'm gonna have to now. I love cherries and have a cherry tree that grows way more than we can eat.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 9, 2018)

420God said:


> Idk what's going on. The trailer split right down the middle and the car tire has a screw head sticking out. Not my day.


Now I haven't read how the rest of your day went, but how in the hell did you spray off the parking areas before pulling over, the ground is clean enough to eat off of and roll around naked!

Some people have all the luck. lol


----------



## 420God (Sep 9, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Now I haven't read how the rest of your day went, but how in the hell did you spray off the parking areas before pulling over, the ground is clean enough to eat off of and roll around naked!
> 
> Some people have all the luck. lol


That's one of the nice things about driving in WI, we have some of the best roads in the nation (in the summer).


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 9, 2018)

I went out to grab a fresh cantaloupe from the garden for breakfast and something ate through the bottom of almost all the ones that were ripe, 6 of them, a couple were just hollow skins...Sonofabitch! At least I got one good one, hopefully I'll get a couple more in the next couple weeks. IDK what's doing it, I think it's either rabbit or moles, maybe, don't have much else around that'd do it. Might be time to try making hasenpfeffer. Gotta oil up the old pellet gun.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 9, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Ain't no God's Verde but it was surprisingly good. My Ma got this up in your neck of the woods(kinda) few weeks ago. A bit too sweet but made some killer nachos.
> 
> View attachment 4195611


transgender cherry salsa? Grandma Tommy?


----------



## dangledo (Sep 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> transgender cherry salsa? Grandma Tommy?


Lol

I thought it odd, too.


----------



## ANC (Sep 9, 2018)

Finally cut the clones and busy making spaghetti bolognaise now.

Ahh, there the induction cooker says peeeeeep1


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> transgender cherry salsa? Grandma Tommy?


That'd be from Back Door County


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 9, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> That'd be from Back Door County


plus rep


----------



## Bareback (Sep 9, 2018)

Working long hours at the sawmill in the heat and high humidity ssuuccckkkkss.

Ohh and I have company too.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 9, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Working long hours at the sawmill in the heat and high humidity ssuuccckkkkss.
> 
> Ohh and I have company too.


I don't like your company at all!

Went down to a river this morning & just watched the people & fish when I got accosted by one of these little guys.

 
He/She ran right up to the toe of my boot & stared me in the eyes before taking off. If they weighed 200 lbs the human race would be extinct - absolutely fearless!


----------



## Bareback (Sep 9, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I don't like your company at all!
> 
> Went down to a river this morning & just watched the people & fish when I got accosted by one of these little guys.
> 
> ...


I was on a side job for about four hours this morning with a squirrel high in a big pine tree eating pine nuts, dropping all his little crumbs and some not so little crumbs on me. If i would've had my pellet gun.... I would have a pic for your big game thread ( ok small game ).

Is that a mink or ???.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 9, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I don't like your company at all!
> 
> Went down to a river this morning & just watched the people & fish when I got accosted by one of these little guys.
> 
> ...


A weasel; I adore those little remorseless killers


----------



## Bareback (Sep 9, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> A weasel; I adore those little remorseless killers


A weasel , ok I didn't recognize it without a supervisor shirt on.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 9, 2018)

LOL


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 9, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I was on a side job for about four hours this morning with a squirrel high in a big pine tree eating pine nuts, dropping all his little crumbs and some not so little crumbs on me. If i would've had my pellet gun.... I would have a pic for your big game thread ( ok small game ).
> 
> Is that a mink or ???.


They are closely related - this was an Ermine.
Vicious little buggers.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 10, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> They are closely related - this was an Ermine.
> Vicious little buggers.


This made me wonder, and you've not mentioned it, do you do any trapping there?


----------



## ANC (Sep 10, 2018)

Finally transplanted the giant fucking swazi tree from the hydro table...

Was as easy as cutting a square through the polly batting and roots. And lifting it out through the plastic cover.
Dunno why I put it off so long... then again I have mental issues.

Still have to cut down the plants from last grow to get the last few nugs I left to ripen...
Even my wife says they smell great, And she doesn't use weed.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 10, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> This made me wonder, and you've not mentioned it, do you do any trapping there?


When we lived in the interior I trapped every winter, made pretty good money from it too.
I also helped a buddy whom had some remote fly-in lines with snow machines stashed by his runway that were around 40 miles round trip.
Makes a very short day into a long one.


----------



## 420God (Sep 10, 2018)

Idk what reddit gold is but someone gave it to me for a post over there. I feel special.


----------



## *** River Rat *** (Sep 10, 2018)

Weasels I don't usually see....occasionally I will see a Fisher (some call them Fisher cats) scooting across the road...rather creepy looking . Vicious buggers too ! 

Hmmm...so far the biggest accomplishment was putting out the trash. 
Smoked some WW again...buzzed. 
Gonna smoke some scissors hash soon from last batch. 

Then have some gnocchi with a nice marinara. 
Heaven .
Take a ride later in my 73' later on..


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 10, 2018)

420God said:


> Idk what reddit gold is but someone gave it to me for a post over there. I feel special.


I remember a line from a high school English class poem ...
"Rob Roy has red gold for the giving"
... check your wallet


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 10, 2018)

howdy, hope everyone had a decent weekend.....i know i did.....

coffee in hand.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 10, 2018)

*** River Rat *** said:


> Weasels I don't usually see....occasionally I will see a Fisher (some call them Fisher cats) scooting across the road...rather creepy looking . Vicious buggers too !
> 
> Hmmm...so far the biggest accomplishment was putting out the trash.
> Smoked some WW again...buzzed.
> ...


Nice looking ride - and the paint looks great (Imron?) but gloss black is such a bitch to keep clean.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Nice looking ride - and the paint looks great (Imron?) but gloss black is such a bitch to keep clean.


Turns out dark blue isn't much easier. I was delusional.


----------



## ANC (Sep 10, 2018)

Discord, aye or naye?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 10, 2018)

ANC said:


> Discord


----------



## ANC (Sep 10, 2018)

The front arsehole.
Did you know the direct translation for the German for nipple is breast wart.?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 10, 2018)

ANC said:


> The front arsehole.
> Did you know the direct translation for the German for nipple is breast wart.?


Well now, that's a deboner.


----------



## *** River Rat *** (Sep 10, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Nice looking ride - and the paint looks great (Imron?) but gloss black is such a bitch to keep clean.


Believe it or not it's a dark green flake..
Only 17,000 original mi.
Owned em for over 40 yrs.
Only problem..live 1/2 mi down a dirt road. I'll never leave the woods. Thanks.!!
My last one was black


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2018)

ANC said:


> The front arsehole.
> Did you know the direct translation for the German for nipple is breast wart.?


@cannabineer we could use a ruling here ;D


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> @cannabineer we could use a ruling here ;D


Yes! _Brustwarze_ is the term and I always found it a bit skeezy when I was a kid. "Nipple" is such a nice word.



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Well now, that's a deboner.


I can't top that


----------



## neosapien (Sep 10, 2018)

I want to suck on your nipple warts and lick your gehackter Schinkenvorhang.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 10, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I want to suck on your nipple warts and lick your gehackter Schinkenvorhang.


~shifts in chair~


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I want to suck on your nipple warts and lick your gehackter Schinkenvorhang.


Sounds like the opening line of a nice poetic PM


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2018)

@sunni nice job LOL


----------



## sunni (Sep 10, 2018)

Dude had a serious fucking meltdown than whines in my inbox about how he’s gay and not homophobic and asks to be banned

Who actually has that big of a fucking meltdown because he didn’t get 100% serious answers


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2018)

sunni said:


> Dude had a serious fucking meltdown than whines in my inbox about how he’s gay and not homophobic and asks to be banned
> 
> Who actually has that big of a fucking meltdown because he didn’t get 100% serious answers


People who like to whine at you and fuck with your inbox? How ya been? MySunnyBoy was just around.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 10, 2018)

sunni said:


> Dude had a serious fucking meltdown than whines in my inbox about how he’s gay and not homophobic and asks to be banned
> 
> Who actually has that big of a fucking meltdown because he didn’t get 100% serious answers


Someone on the tremulous threshold of admitting he wants teh cock


----------



## sunni (Sep 10, 2018)

Decent not bad really I saw left s message on my profile haven’t gotten back to it 
Just chilling right now folding laundry soon 
The never ending pile you ?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 10, 2018)

sunni said:


> Decent not bad really I saw left s message on my profile haven’t gotten back to it
> Just chilling right now folding laundry soon
> The never ending pile you ?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 10, 2018)

I'm sorry.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2018)

sunni said:


> Decent not bad really I saw left s message on my profile haven’t gotten back to it
> Just chilling right now folding laundry soon
> The never ending pile you ?


Oh my! Yeah at that age I forgot all about how everything around them needs washed, constantly! I'm good thanks, my son and his wife are currently in Greece. It's lovely there. I'm glad to be feeding my ravens and staying close to home.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 10, 2018)

Aren't pot cafes fairly rare? In my town they had to close down a smoke shop(cigars). This place hadbeen in biz for 40+ yrs, sold high end tobacco gear and smokes. Had an attached room with nice chairs and soothing music for folks to go chill and smoke some of their purchase. New regs and ordinances in the town now forbade indoor smoking in public businesses. So they called the smoking room a privateclub by invite only, worked for a bit til the regs were modified and they had to cut an outside door and seal the interior door. Long winded but, again I'd say pot soking cafes are rare


----------



## doniawon (Sep 10, 2018)

'0Schtopem frommefloppin'

*Deutch for brazzer


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 10, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I want to suck on your nipple warts and lick your gehackter Schinkenvorhang.


with schlagobers


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Aren't pot cafes fairly rare? In my town they had to close down a smoke shop(cigars). This place hadbeen in biz for 40+ yrs, sold high end tobacco gear and smokes. Had an attached room with nice chairs and soothing music for folks to go chill and smoke some of their purchase. New regs and ordinances in the town now forbade indoor smoking in public businesses. So they called the smoking room a privateclub by invite only, worked for a bit til the regs were modified and they had to cut an outside door and seal the interior door. Long winded but, again I'd say pot soking cafes are rare


Sigh........


----------



## ANC (Sep 11, 2018)

best place is in your tummy


----------



## ANC (Sep 11, 2018)

I'm soooo excited after a long wait, our local version of amazonish online store advised they are delivering the thermometers I ordered... Got some candy thermometers and one for our cheap arse oven. Then I'll be ready to step up me edibles and extract game. I have a shitload of material to play with.


----------



## *** River Rat *** (Sep 11, 2018)

Finally....back to drugs...whew !!!


----------



## Bareback (Sep 11, 2018)

mike28086 said:


> Newbie question here, how does one store infused olive oil? I only ask, because I just made a batch, and have no clue as to how one stores it for long term use?
> 
> regards,
> 
> mike28086


In a hurricane proof cabinet.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 11, 2018)

mike28086 said:


> Newbie question here, how does one store infused olive oil? I only ask, because I just made a batch, and have no clue as to how one stores it for long term use?
> 
> regards,
> 
> mike28086


Refrigerate, longer term freeze it. Olive oil oxidizes over time, develops off tastesand properties. This is accelerated by temp, light and oxygen.
I'd store in at least 2 containers; one as the main batch and second as the "using" batch. As it will solidify when cold, the "using" batch should be smaller to warm up quicker.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 11, 2018)

Painting railings with urethane paint totally sucks . 

50+ sections of railings 20+/- spindles pre , sand, wire brush, and wipe down with mineral spirits before painting. Totally sucks ass.


----------



## ANC (Sep 11, 2018)

Lol, You should have painted them before you cut them up.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 11, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Painting railings with urethane paint totally sucks .
> 
> 50+ sections of railings 20+/- spindles pre , sand, wire brush, and wipe down with mineral spirits before painting. Totally sucks ass.


 I miss good alkyd-based paint. Long open time, excellent conformity, wore like iron. The new "green" formulations are an insult.


----------



## mike28086 (Sep 11, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Refrigerate, longer term freeze it. Olive oil oxidizes over time, develops off tastesand properties. This is accelerated by temp, light and oxygen.
> I'd store in at least 2 containers; one as the main batch and second as the "using" batch. As it will solidify when cold, the "using" batch should be smaller to warm up quicker.


Thank you for the info.

regards,

mike28086


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 11, 2018)

mike28086 said:


> Thank you for the info.
> 
> regards,
> 
> mike28086


 My recommendation is: refrigerated batch use within 6 months ... freezer as long as 5 years.

Did you make or purchase the infused oil?


----------



## Bareback (Sep 11, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I miss good alkyd-based paint. Long open time, excellent conformity, wore like iron. The new "green" formulations are an insult.


Yeah this urethane paint is sticky af, short pot life, long cure time, and I seem to be the only one that understands how to cut it to make it lay down. Damn my extensive construction knowledge. 

Also just to keep me on my toes , they're is fire ants and large black ants about every 5' . The temperature and the humidity is over 90 . At least the senary is nice ( about 18,000 girls on this campus )


----------



## ANC (Sep 11, 2018)

Decarbing some bud in the oven and I have a fire going in the braai to cover the smell. 
Looks like the neighbors closest to the kitchen is out...


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 11, 2018)

Bareback said:


> ( about 18,000 girls on this campus )


Pics or.... well you know


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 11, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Pics or.... well you know


sure...guy working on campus, taking pictures of chicks walking around....no one will notice that....


----------



## ANC (Sep 11, 2018)

Just put the camera on a tripod and have a bit of scenery, all the vain ones will come to pose..


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> sure...guy working on campus, taking pictures of chicks walking around....no one will notice that....


----------



## Bareback (Sep 11, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Pics or.... well you know





Roger A. Shrubber said:


> sure...guy working on campus, taking pictures of chicks walking around....no one will notice that....


Yeah..... about that.....if you get reported for being creepy, it goes in your file, you have to answer to a review board, attend anger management classes ( we don't really have sexual misconduct classes ) and this is only the first offense. Best not to have a second offense.

But if I can I'll get some pics for you Jerry..... ( fapable of course ).

Ohh just as a disclaimer I try not to stare at girls younger than my daughter, it's just creepy.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 11, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I try not to stare at girls younger than my daughter, it's just creepy.


----------



## ANC (Sep 11, 2018)

Just get 23-year-old twins.... they make up 46 between them.


----------



## mike28086 (Sep 11, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> My recommendation is: refrigerated batch use within 6 months ... freezer as long as 5 years.
> 
> Did you make or purchase the infused oil?


made it with a butter machine my wife purchase for me for my birthday. (Not sure as to what the rules are for naming actual iveproducts.)

Used over an ounce of virvana White Widow, 2 cups of olive oil, 2 tsp of a binding agent powder, and it cooked for a little over 2 hours or, however long I wish. That simple. Works for me.

regards,

mike28086


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 11, 2018)

mike28086 said:


> made it with a butter machine my wife purchase for me for my birthday. (Not sure as to what the rules are for naming actual iveproducts.)
> 
> Used over an ounce of virvana White Widow, 2 cups of olive oil, 2 tsp of a binding agent powder, and it cooked for a little over 2 hours or, however long I wish. That simple. Works for me.
> 
> ...


 I have no clue what a butter machine is. I've always butted manually.

I am very curious about the nature of, and need for, a binder powder. 

I grew Nirvana White Widow 6 years ago. Very wide variation in phenos; hope you got a winner.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 11, 2018)

binding powder??? for olive oil....? 

must be a new reciepe or something....


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 11, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> binding powder??? for olive oil....?
> 
> must be a new reciepe or something....


 It's _bound _to be fascinating


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 11, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> It's _bound _to be fascinating


incredibly so

like what ya did there....


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 11, 2018)

mike28086 said:


> made it with a butter machine my wife purchase for me for my birthday. (Not sure as to what the rules are for naming actual iveproducts.)
> 
> Used over an ounce of virvana White Widow, 2 cups of olive oil, 2 tsp of a binding agent powder, and it cooked for a little over 2 hours or, however long I wish. That simple. Works for me.
> 
> ...


Something like this?: https://magicalbutter.com/


----------



## mike28086 (Sep 11, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I have no clue what a butter machine is. I've always butted manually.
> 
> I am very curious about the nature of, and need for, a binder powder.
> 
> I grew Nirvana White Widow 6 years ago. Very wide variation in phenos; hope you got a winner.


It's a self contained cooker at w*w_magicalbutter_*om


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 11, 2018)

He used lecithin I assume


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 11, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> He used lecithin I assume


 Hmmm I think of that as an emulsifier ... never worked with it so i could be oh so wrong


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 11, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Hmmm I think of that as an emulsifier ... never worked with it so i could be oh so wrong


It is; I suspect Mike misnomered .


----------



## *** River Rat *** (Sep 11, 2018)

Mmmmmmm...
Love the WW !!!!


----------



## ANC (Sep 12, 2018)

Been separating VG tincture from the weed all morning... All the licking off of fingers is starting to kick in now 
Stuff tastes great in my vape too.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## dangledo (Sep 12, 2018)

Made more sift





in that order


----------



## ANC (Sep 12, 2018)

I know the alcohol washes are potent, but fuck, vegetable glycerine tincture tastes like fucking honey. Not at all like the green goss taste of conventional oil.
It's a nice stone too. like a warm fuzzy blanket over your brain.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 12, 2018)

I ran out to get a new watering wand this morning, the valve on mine stuck open last night when I was watering the flowering tent, it got water everywhere, just what I needed with the spike in humidity we're getting. I tried fixing it, but it doesn't come apart cause everything's disposable now ,so i soaked it in vinegar but it didn't work. While I was at the store I grabbed another 55 gal tote, that makes six, and when I got back I mixed more soil to cook. I kinda want to go to a no till bed and be done with the perpetual harvests, It's too much fucking work and I'm getting lazier. I just ate a big plate of shepherds pie and drank a bottle of wine. I haven't drank in something like 3 months and it's hitting me pretty good. Bottle #2 is on ice. I think I can confidently say I'm not gonna be very accomplished the rest of the day.


----------



## ANC (Sep 12, 2018)

That is why I went medialess. I just gotta do the water twice a week and we are golden.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 12, 2018)

ANC said:


> That is why I went medialess. I just gotta do the water twice a week and we are golden.


I'm scaling back and thought about going back to hydro. I still have my aero/ nft rails, a dozen or more dwc buckets and a few 20+gal dwc totes in storage. The dirt is just so much cheaper.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 12, 2018)

I accomplished a pretty nice gash in a terrible place. Motherfucker is never gonna heal there. Especially getting my hands wet a million times a day.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 12, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I accomplished a pretty nice gash in a terrible place. Motherfucker is never gonna heal there. Especially getting my hands wet a million times a day.
> 
> View attachment 4197656


Ouch, blister then rip?


----------



## 420God (Sep 12, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I accomplished a pretty nice gash in a terrible place. Motherfucker is never gonna heal there. Especially getting my hands wet a million times a day.
> 
> View attachment 4197656


I use superglue.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 12, 2018)

Turn your stove up all the way and stick your cut on the burner once it gets red hot. You have to cauterize the wound before rigor mortis sets in or it gets possessed by a demon. I saw it in a movie once, I think the dude lost his whole hand or something but better safe than sorry.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 12, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Ouch, blister then rip?


A big vertical grid filter was falling out of my van while I was grabbing my waste pump. So I super human successfully grabbed it with one hand . But I grabbed it by the ever so more seemingly useless and unnecessary hard, sharp plastic spoke on the manifold.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 12, 2018)

neosapien said:


> A big vertical grid filter was falling out of my van while I was grabbing my waste pump. So I super human successfully grabbed it with one hand . But I grabbed it by the ever so more seemingly useless and unnecessary hard, sharp plastic spoke on the manifold.


That sucks. 

Make sure you post pictures of your new hook hand after the old one falls off.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 12, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> That sucks.
> 
> Make sure you post pictures of your new hook hand after the old one falls off.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 12, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> That sucks.
> 
> Make sure you post pictures of your new hook hand after the old one falls off.


I had an uncle with a hook for a couple months. I was too young to ask how he lost it and now no-one in the family talks about him. I think he was a violent drunk. Don't become a drunk violent hooker neo.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 12, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I had an uncle with a hook for a couple months. I was too young to ask how he lost it and now no-one in the family talks about him. I think he was a violent drunk. Don't become a drunk violent hooker neo.


Not much of a drinker. The hooking though. That could become a problem.


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 12, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I accomplished a pretty nice gash in a terrible place. Motherfucker is never gonna heal there. Especially getting my hands wet a million times a day.
> 
> View attachment 4197656


You pusssy.
Didn't you see @jacksmuff hook?


----------



## neosapien (Sep 12, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> You pusssy.
> Didn't you see @jacksmuff hook?


I have no idea what a @jacksmuff hook is.


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 12, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I have no idea what a @jacksmuff hook is.


I think it was him at least, it was a fish hook through the hand, between the thumb and forefinger.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 12, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I accomplished a pretty nice gash in a terrible place. Motherfucker is never gonna heal there. Especially getting my hands wet a million times a day.
> 
> View attachment 4197656


Pussy! Lol


----------



## ANC (Sep 12, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I'm scaling back and thought about going back to hydro. I still have my aero/ nft rails, a dozen or more dwc buckets and a few 20+gal dwc totes in storage. The dirt is just so much cheaper.


My whole system is simply a tray with a T bar on one end from which the water runs to a hole on the other side of the tray, back into the tote I use as a reservoir.
Inside the tray is just polyester batting with rock wool cubes on that I start the plants in. Total setup cost was under $20 (already had a small pump and timer) for a whole 2x4..


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 12, 2018)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4197744
> 
> My whole system is simply a tray with a T bar on one end from which the water runs to a hole on the other side of the tray, back into the tote I use as a reservoir.
> Inside the tray is just polyester batting with rock wool cubes on that I start the plants in. Total setup cost was under $20 (already had a small pump and timer) for a whole 2x4..


Do you use an algaecide, or is that covered to preclude light?


----------



## jacksmuff (Sep 12, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> I think it was him at least, it was a fish hook through the hand, between the thumb and forefinger.


haha nope


----------



## ANC (Sep 13, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Do you use an algaecide, or is that covered to preclude light?


Cheap panda film with the white on one side and black on the other to keep light off roots while the plants are small (right now, no light can get to the roots), also keeps moisture in. They stood dry for most of a week when I messed up with the timers, and just drooped a little.

Also as proof of concept i am not measuring or adjusting pH or ppm

https://www.rollitup.org/t/first-time-hydro-going-to-try-ebb-flow-is-this-a-reasonable-plan.958244/page-10


----------



## neosapien (Sep 13, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Pussy! Lol
> 
> View attachment 4197731


I don't understand you kids today with all your piercings.


----------



## dangledo (Sep 13, 2018)

Those roots have pubes


----------



## Bareback (Sep 13, 2018)

ANC said:


> Cheap panda film with the white on one side and black on the other to keep light off roots while the plants are small (right now, no light can get to the roots), also keeps moisture in. They stood dry for most of a week when I messed up with the timers, and just drooped a little.
> 
> Also as proof of concept i am not measuring or adjusting pH or ppm
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/first-time-hydro-going-to-try-ebb-flow-is-this-a-reasonable-plan.958244/page-10


Dude that looks good, I'm going to go back and read that whole thread I might have some questions for you after I finish.


----------



## ANC (Sep 13, 2018)

Whatever the question is, the answer is easier than you thought.

I did an update to the thread... its been a bit quiet. People like to spend time in the threads that take more time and effort and have more moving parts and systems that can go wrong.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 13, 2018)

ANC said:


> Cheap panda film with the white on one side and black on the other to keep light off roots while the plants are small (right now, no light can get to the roots), also keeps moisture in. They stood dry for most of a week when I messed up with the timers, and just drooped a little.
> 
> Also as proof of concept i am not measuring or adjusting pH or ppm
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/first-time-hydro-going-to-try-ebb-flow-is-this-a-reasonable-plan.958244/page-10


Nice job


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 13, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I don't understand you kids today with all your piercings.


Lol.


----------



## ANC (Sep 13, 2018)

Braai time.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 13, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Pussy! Lol
> 
> View attachment 4197731


I'd make a joke about you having to get a hook hand too but it looks like you already have one.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 13, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> Turn your stove up all the way and stick your cut on the burner once it gets red hot. You have to cauterize the wound before rigor mortis sets in or it gets possessed by a demon. I saw it in a movie once, I think the dude lost his whole hand or something but better safe than sorry.


----------



## 420God (Sep 13, 2018)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 4197967


I wasn't kidding about superglue, gel works the best. I use to run a drill press in a factory and always cut my hands on the shavings and bandaids wouldn't work because of the coolant.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 13, 2018)

420God said:


> I wasn't kidding about superglue, gel works the best. I use to run a drill press in a factory and always cut my hands on the shavings and bandaids wouldn't work because of the coolant.


This. ^^^^
But IMHO stay away from that 2nd skin stuff - it wouldn't work for me.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 13, 2018)

420God said:


> I wasn't kidding about superglue, gel works the best. I use to run a drill press in a factory and always cut my hands on the shavings and bandaids wouldn't work because of the coolant.


https://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/a25067/the-surprising-military-history-of-superglue/


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 13, 2018)

I kicked 4 oxygen sensors ass and tapped the exhaust holes on the girls truck and rebuilt the slave cylinder on the drag bike!!.....wheres my fuckin beer?!!..


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 13, 2018)

I remembered why I stopped drinking, I fucking hurt today.


----------



## 420God (Sep 13, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I remembered why I stopped drinking, I fucking hurt today.


----------



## lokie (Sep 13, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> This. ^^^^
> But IMHO stay away from that *2nd skin stuff - it wouldn't work for me*.


Agreed. I used the stuff once. It did not work for me either.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 13, 2018)

420God said:


> I wasn't kidding about superglue, gel works the best. I use to run a drill press in a factory and always cut my hands on the shavings and bandaids wouldn't work because of the coolant.


OK, I did the super glue. Fuck that burned lol.


----------



## 420God (Sep 13, 2018)

neosapien said:


> OK, I did the super glue. Fuck that burned lol.
> 
> View attachment 4198157


You'll have to replace it as the skin falls off, it's just like a big clear scab. Shouldn't feel anymore from it though.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 13, 2018)

Don't googll "husband chasing poolboys". or do, it's just not what I was trying to convey.
@neosapien It looks like most of them got caught!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 13, 2018)

You should have used staples like a *real* man.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 13, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> You should have used staples like a *real* man.


Yep, those 5/8" staples work the best; go through callouses like buddah


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 13, 2018)

420God said:


> I use superglue.


Yup or flexible Collodion, Superglue is cheaper but doesn't smell as good. BTW @neosapien it's going to open over and over and heal by secondary intent but the Superglue should help in the early stage.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 13, 2018)

I stepped on a yellow jacket yesterday,

Staples or glue what's the consensus?

Fuck it, I'm grabbing the bone saw.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 13, 2018)

The Outdoorsman said:


> I stepped on a yellow jacket yesterday,
> 
> Staples or glue what's the consensus?
> 
> Fuck it, I'm grabbing the bone saw.


amputation at the neck, then staples AND glue


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 13, 2018)

neosapien said:


> OK, I did the super glue. Fuck that burned lol.
> 
> View attachment 4198157


you sissy...did you brake clean it first!??!..


----------



## neosapien (Sep 14, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Yup or flexible Collodion, Superglue is cheaper but doesn't smell as good. BTW @neosapien it's going to open over and over and heal by secondary intent but the Superglue should help in the early stage.


Yes, the thin strip right at my thumb hand joint has already. I'm most worried about sticking that hand in the nasty pool water. I kept a latex glove on it yesterday but it kept it so moist. Gonna be a long road to healing fo sho.


----------



## dangledo (Sep 14, 2018)

@neosapien


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 14, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Yes, the thin strip right at my thumb hand joint has already. I'm most worried about sticking that hand in the nasty pool water. I kept a latex glove on it yesterday but it kept it so moist. Gonna be a long road to healing fo sho.


Don't you have chlorine with you? Mix up some in a bottle and occasionally flush it out. Or just ground some of the powder right into it, that should take care of it.


----------



## 420God (Sep 14, 2018)

Neuske's is having their sale right now. I ran down and got 40lbs of bacon!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 14, 2018)

I thought I had bought a big enough greenhouse...

P.S.My camera is a day off. this was taken today.


----------



## slabhead (Sep 14, 2018)

your plants are too large. lol


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 14, 2018)

IDK what bug I got, or where I got it, but it's come on hard in the last couple hours and it's kicking my ass. Hot/ cold spells, nausea, sore throat, gurgling when I breathe, non stop coughing, light headed, occasional bouts of violent sneezing and a waterfall out my ass (luckily those last 2 haven't happened simultaneously... yet) . I've got cramps in my side a few times now from coughing. It feels like my lungs are half full of phlegm but I can't clear them out. FUCK! I hate being sick.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 14, 2018)

doublejj said:


> I thought I had bought a big enough greenhouse...
> View attachment 4198720
> P.S.My camera is a day off. this was taken today.


Lol.. first thing that came to mind.





You're gardens are absolutely amazing.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 14, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> occasional bouts of violent sneezing and a waterfall out my ass (luckily those last 2 haven't happened simultaneously... yet) .


Now is not a good time for lack of focus..... do not.... I repeat do not wipe with the same tissue.
Your welcome

Feel better soon


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 14, 2018)

420God said:


> Neuske's is having their sale right now. I ran down and got 40lbs of bacon!
> 
> View attachment 4198650 View attachment 4198653 View attachment 4198654


A man sitting on 40 lbs of bacon is a wealthy man indeed. That's in the Bible, New Testament


----------



## doublejj (Sep 14, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Lol.. first thing that came to mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look close I'm in there...lol

P.S. thank you


----------



## doublejj (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 14, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Yes, the thin strip right at my thumb hand joint has already. I'm most worried about sticking that hand in the nasty pool water. I kept a latex glove on it yesterday but it kept it so moist. Gonna be a long road to healing fo sho.


As long as your tetanus is up to date, keep the glove off it and use Superglue, air is better for it Keep some soap and 3% H2O2 and wash with soap and water and rinse with peroxide. I'd also put some Mercurochrome, Merthiolate or Gentian Violet on it under the Superglue (let it dry before you apply the glue).

Don't worry your hand can only fall off once.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 14, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> As long as your tetanus is up to date, keep the glove off it and use Superglue, air is better for it Keep some soap and 3% H2O2 and wash with soap and water and rinse with peroxide. I'd also put some Mercurochrome, Merthiolate or Gentian Violet on it under the Superglue (let it dry before you apply the glue).
> 
> Don't worry your hand can only fall off once.


Mercurochrome
Oh the memories.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 14, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Mercurochrome
> Oh the memories.


Those were the great ones! They worked. My grandfather told me when I was small: "Nicooch, take-a da medicine; you feel it-a works, you no feel it-a no worka you go to Doctore and a getta cut off. De pain, itsa good". So I quit whining


----------



## slabhead (Sep 14, 2018)

d jj 

i'm watching....
am
and i like it


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 14, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Those were the great ones! They worked. My grandfather told me when I was small: "Nicooch, take-a da medicine; you feel it-a works, you no feel it-a no worka you go to Doctore and a getta cut off. De pain, itsa good". So I quit whining


You were the Merthiolate generation, I was the kinder gentler (aka pussy) Mercurochrome gen


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 14, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Mercurochrome
> Oh the memories.


We apparently share the same pussy generation


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 14, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> We apparently share the same pussy generation


I'm at a loss for a response . . .
Too many variables.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 14, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm at a loss for a response . . .
> Too many variables.


I knew I had you at pussy


----------



## ANC (Sep 15, 2018)

I just saw these.... these are gardening gloves...


----------



## Bareback (Sep 15, 2018)

Up and at it earlier today it's 8:30 et I've already changed two bath facets and some other stuff. 

I'm a little disappointed because when this lady customer asked me to show up at 6:00 am I thought she wanted to bust a nut as the sun rose, but hell no she just had to be at work today .
I brought my monkey wrench w/latex cover just in case .

Off to satisfy another customer with check in hand and latex intact.


Latex is code for condom j/s.


----------



## 420God (Sep 15, 2018)

I was getting a P2015 engine code which was saying my intake manifold was bad. It actually isn't, the plastic stopper inside wore down and a new one is $850. I found a little cheater piece made in China for $7 and now I'm not getting a code anymore.


----------



## 420God (Sep 15, 2018)

Wife broke down one of the boxes of bacon pieces and found a good portion of them were full length.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 15, 2018)

I slept for over 12 hrs last night and I still feel wiped out, normally i sleep around 6. Think it's another day of laying on the couch, playing video games and trying not to think of all the stuff piling up that needs to get done.


----------



## lokie (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## 420God (Sep 15, 2018)

Wife came home with more bacon.

 

We sure did miss having piglets.


----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 15, 2018)

420God said:


> Wife came home with more bacon.
> 
> View attachment 4199223
> 
> We sure did miss having piglets.


Made BLTs with some of my last garden tomatoes


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 16, 2018)

I'm swapping out my old 55gal. aquarium for a new one I bought a few years ago during Petco's $1/gal. sale which has been sitting out in my shed getting dusty- I can sell the old one for ~$40, there's nothing wrong with it, I just got tired of having a brand-new aquarium taking up valuable space in the shed.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 16, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I accomplished a pretty nice gash in a terrible place. Motherfucker is never gonna heal there. Especially getting my hands wet a million times a day.
> 
> View attachment 4197656


Please tell me that you're right handed!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Sep 16, 2018)

A very lovely person on RIU gave me these seeds, regular Kosher Kush seeds about 2 years ago and it looks like 100% germination!! 2 days today and nearly all have hatched! Strong genetics! 

If anyone else wants to send me seeds, it's legal here in Spain!


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 16, 2018)

lahadaextranjera said:


> A very lovely person on RIU gave me these seeds, regular Kosher Kush seeds about 2 years ago and it looks like 100% germination!! 2 days today and nearly all have hatched! Strong genetics!
> 
> If anyone else wants to send me seeds, it's legal here in Spain!
> 
> View attachment 4199820



Okay. In order to do that we'll need your address. And your phone number in case something goes wrong with the shipping. Also, some pics of you scantily clad would be helpful in case we need to... well... just in case...


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 16, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Okay. In order to do that we'll need your address. And your phone number in case something goes wrong with the shipping. Also, some pics of you scantily clad would be helpful in case we need to... well... just in case...


Call it identification purposes.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 17, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I knew I had you at pussy


My apologies - I am easily distracted.
Something about Attention Def . . . Oh Look, a Duck.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 17, 2018)

howdy


----------



## *** River Rat *** (Sep 17, 2018)

I accomplished pissing off my vet today. This the 2nd appointment in a row I missed .
My cat decided...again...didn't want to be caught to make the trip !! He's fast AND strong !!

  
Oh..forgot to mention...he's a 16 lb Maine coon.....


----------



## ANC (Sep 17, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I knew I had you at pussy


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 17, 2018)

lahadaextranjera said:


> A very lovely person on RIU gave me these seeds, regular Kosher Kush seeds about 2 years ago and it looks like 100% germination!! 2 days today and nearly all have hatched! Strong genetics!
> 
> If anyone else wants to send me seeds, it's legal here in Spain!
> 
> View attachment 4199820


I'll send you some seed.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 17, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I'll send you some seed.View attachment 4200324


----------



## Bareback (Sep 17, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>



Rachael can cream my corn anytime...... extra butter if you know what I mean.





Actually I have no idea what I mean but I'm hungry. And that was an a"mazing" video.




Ok ok yes I'm stoned.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 17, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Rachael can cream my corn anytime...... extra butter if you know what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i will be in a bit, just opened my first 24oz right now


----------



## 420God (Sep 17, 2018)

Found a 4 leaf clover. I actually found 4 of them, this is the best one. I was really bored.


----------



## lokie (Sep 17, 2018)

420God said:


> Found a 4 leaf clover. I actually found 4 of them, this is the best one. I was really bored.
> 
> View attachment 4200424


My dad finds the damn things everywhere he goes. 

I can look for hours and nothing.
My dad walks across the yard and finds 2 or 3 every time.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 17, 2018)

I got more clones in dirt. My experiment cloning in perlite was only about 50% successful. There's no rhyme or reason to the split either, only about half of each strain put out roots, and about half of each of those put out thick roots in just over a week, the other half went 3+weeks before throwing roots. I don't get it. I'm gonna stick with rapid rooters, everything roots within 2 weeks. 

I cut down over 30 mammoth sunflowers after that, a couple were easily 12ft tall. I'm gonna keep a bunch of seeds to roast for snacking and a handful of the larger plants seeds for next years crop, the rest will go to the birds over winter. I have a couple with all black seeds, apparently they have a higher oil content when they're like that. They did make my hands real sticky like if I was trimming. I'm wondering what they'll taste like roasted? I'll be keeping some of those for next year also.

Now I'm waiting for lights to kick on, I gotta move plants out, clean a tent and get the next round in there. And I'm already getting tired.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 17, 2018)

lokie said:


> My dad finds the damn things everywhere he goes.
> 
> I can look for hours and nothing.
> My dad walks across the yard and finds 2 or 3 every time.


 I've read if a clover plant puts out one 4 leaf, it'll keep producing them. If I ever find one around the yard I'm going to dig it up and propagate it. Cant grow money but maybe I can grow myself enough luck.


----------



## LordRalh3 (Sep 17, 2018)

Sadly today i had to clean up storm damage, had a big one blow through and it decided to toss a massive branch directly into one of my best girls and smashed at least 1/4 of of it past any point of survival litteraly just ripped off laying on the ground, and split the main stem so bad im guessing ill have to chop at least 2/3 of it if not all at least 3 weeks too damn early now...fk


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2018)

420God said:


> Found a 4 leaf clover. I actually found 4 of them, this is the best one. *I was really bored.*
> 
> View attachment 4200424


I could use some help trimming ;D


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 17, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I could use some help trimming ;D


I'd help if I wasn't so far away.



I got a box to mail your paintings in today, I'll try to send them out sometime this week.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'd help if I wasn't so far away.
> 
> 
> 
> I got a box to mail your paintings in today, I'll try to send them out sometime this week.


You are such a sweetie! I'm pretty excited about the paintings. I only have 5 plants left to chop so I can't really whine and not one of them looks like what Dia is dealing with so I'm grateful.

I did visit the DMV today and got my new Real ID license app finished. Only took 2.5 hours, amazingly efficient for a bureaucracy!


----------



## Karah (Sep 17, 2018)

I bought a new car today


----------



## lokie (Sep 17, 2018)

Karah said:


> I bought a new car today



Is it a chick magnet or is it more economical transportation?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2018)

Karah said:


> I bought a new car today


What kind?


----------



## jacksmuff (Sep 17, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> What kind?


Ford pinto


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 17, 2018)

Karah said:


> I bought a new car today







This?


----------



## Karah (Sep 17, 2018)

lokie said:


> Is it a chick magnet or is it more economical transportation?
> View attachment 4200523


 I hope this gets the chicks.


----------



## jacksmuff (Sep 17, 2018)

Karah said:


> View attachment 4200532 I hope this gets the chicks.


what is it? looks like a Nissan or honda or dodge. all compact suvs look the same.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 17, 2018)

Karah said:


> View attachment 4200532 I hope this gets the chicks.


Nice, except for the drip of bird shit


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 17, 2018)

Kia Sorrento?


----------



## jacksmuff (Sep 17, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Kia Sorrento?


Kia yes had to zoom on the rims


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 17, 2018)

Karah said:


> View attachment 4200532 I hope this gets the chicks.


The back seats fold down.


----------



## Karah (Sep 17, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Kia Sorrento?


Kia Sportage. I loooove it.


----------



## see4 (Sep 17, 2018)

I got something new the other day too.. well like a month ago.


----------



## ANC (Sep 18, 2018)

Made it rain, and had a nice smoke with the rasta that gets his shit from me in the main road of our dorpie.


----------



## *** River Rat *** (Sep 18, 2018)

Something OLD....(mechanic's shouldn't take your car out when in for repairs !!)...truth ...


Something NEW....well actually 45 yrs old ....picked it up last year...(17k orig mi)


----------



## ANC (Sep 18, 2018)

now just don't go and get married


----------



## *** River Rat *** (Sep 18, 2018)

I'm not THAT smart !! 
Actually on #3 (26 yrs with her)..
I tell people NOT to get married...

Problem is...after the house gets paid off..you're in for the looong haul !! Too expensive to start over.....I need a couple more hits
....yeah..I deserve one the head too.....


----------



## ANC (Sep 18, 2018)

lol, Yeah I've been tapping the same arse for decades too


----------



## 420God (Sep 18, 2018)

see4 said:


> I got something new the other day too.. well like a month ago.
> 
> View attachment 4200578


Room for the baby, I love it! Is that the turbo?


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 18, 2018)

ANC said:


> lol, Yeah I've been tapping the same arse for decades too


Hope your ol lady dont find out ANC!!..


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 18, 2018)

see4 said:


> I got something new the other day too.. well like a month ago.
> 
> View attachment 4200578


i'm in, lets go mudding get that puppy dirty....


----------



## *** River Rat *** (Sep 18, 2018)

ANC said:


> lol, Yeah I've been tapping the same arse for decades too


Ha !! Tapping !!! 
Haven't heard that term in a long time ! Love it !
Your age is showing with that one....when I say "you wanna smoke a bone" to a young puppy, they say...WTF is that ????
Don't know what Ripple is and Boones Farm isn't a nute!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 18, 2018)

*** River Rat *** said:


> Ha !! Tapping !!!
> Haven't heard that term in a long time ! Love it !
> Your age is showing with that one....when I say "you *wanna smoke a bone*" to a young puppy, they say...WTF is that ????
> Don't know what *Ripple* is and *Boones Farm* isn't a nute!!


You're showing both our ages.
You used the words & I understood what you meant.


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 18, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You're showing both our ages.
> You used the words & I understood what you meant.


Heres one...get off the Davenport....anyone?!!


----------



## *** River Rat *** (Sep 18, 2018)

Davenport....wow..
Grandma might have said that !!
On her Davenport she had white doilies with those small glass ashtrays and little spikes all over them !
I have a neice that didn't know how to use a rotary phone !!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 18, 2018)

*** River Rat *** said:


> I have a neice that didn't know how to use a rotary phone !!


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 18, 2018)

Balling chicks in the mimeograph room


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 18, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Balling chicks in the mimeograph room


I remember that smell.

Actually, both.


----------



## ANC (Sep 18, 2018)

I smoked weed legally today for the first time.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Ford pinto


LOL, hey hop into your Pinto, pack some lobsters and we can have them trim and then eat them for dinner. I'll braai them ;D


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2018)

I updated to ios12, I'm sure it will bite me in the ass shortly.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 18, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL, hey hop into your Pinto, pack some lobsters and we can have them trim and then eat them for dinner. I'll braai them ;D


If his pinto gets rear-ended the lobsters will be well done when you get them.


----------



## Karah (Sep 18, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I updated to ios12, I'm sure it will bite me in the ass shortly.


I haven’t updated in a long ass time. I won’t unless I have to.


----------



## *** River Rat *** (Sep 18, 2018)

ANC said:


> I smoked weed legally today for the first time.


Legally as in your state is legal...or you got a Dr ok and have a script ?
FYI...if you have an LTC ...and you get a "weed license"....your LTC won't get renewed because it's not accepted Federally to smoke pot !! 
Better stash your guns...


----------



## ANC (Sep 18, 2018)

as in our country. The court said fuckit, smoking or growing weed is not a crime.


----------



## ANC (Sep 18, 2018)

Karah said:


> I haven’t updated in a long ass time. I won’t unless I have to.


dont make us make you

Shit that sentence has a different meaning depending on which word you accentuate.


----------



## *** River Rat *** (Sep 18, 2018)

ANC said:


> as in our country. The court said fuckit, smoking or growing weed is not a crime.


Congratulations !! 
Now the rest of the world should wake up and face reality...
As long as booze is legal to consume--all the hippocrates can bite me !!


----------



## *** River Rat *** (Sep 18, 2018)

ANC said:


> dont make us make you
> 
> Shit that sentence has a different meaning depending on which word you accentuate.


You're a damn smart guy !!
....mmmmm......accentuate....
is that when you go down on someone that doesn't speak your language ??


----------



## ANC (Sep 18, 2018)

Hah, English is not my language. 
I am an Afrikaanse dude.


----------



## *** River Rat *** (Sep 18, 2018)

ANC said:


> Hah, English is not my language.
> I am an Afrikaanse dude.


accent u ate-------> munching the world !!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 18, 2018)

My dumb, lying, cunt of a mother strikes again. She made plans to come here 3 days ago to drop off some of her crap and talk. I texted her first thing this morning to see if she was still coming. Took an hour to get back to me with a "yes". Then multiple texts of " another half hour" or "I'll be there soon" over the next 3 hours. Then I get "I'm not coming, I'm tired". WTF!!!!!? I have shit to do, I can't be waiting around for you're stupid lying ass all day. Because of that, I had to go out shopping in torrential rain, instead of earlier before it hit like I was planning, and then came home to my sump pump alarm going off because it tripped the circuit and my basement starting to flood. I should've fucking been here if it wasn't for her lies. She's a fucking useless waste of oxygen. I'm not at all religious and I've literally prayed every night for weeks she has a massive heart attack, or I do.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 18, 2018)

Bareback said:


> If his pinto gets rear-ended the lobsters will be well done when you get them.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2018)

*** River Rat *** said:


> Congratulations !!
> Now the rest of the world should wake up and face reality...
> As long as booze is legal to consume--all the *hippocrates* can bite me !!


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 18, 2018)

Karah said:


> Kia Sportage. I loooove it.


Have you been _loved_ in it yet?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 18, 2018)

curious2garden said:


>


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 18, 2018)

Karah said:


> I haven’t updated in a long ass time. I won’t unless I have to.


As ass times go ... what is long?


----------



## lokie (Sep 18, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Have you been _loved_ in it yet?


@Karah play this for your next passenger.





I hope you get a better response than I did.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4200956


Ahhh so cute!


----------



## neosapien (Sep 18, 2018)

My hand is healing way better than expected. I do believe it's from the 2 days of superglue keeping it shut. Then a day of relax and air. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## see4 (Sep 18, 2018)

420God said:


> Room for the baby, I love it! Is that the turbo?


yes it is, and i plan on putting a stage 5 upgrade in it, 200hp. its balls right now, and loud as fuck.


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 19, 2018)

ANC said:


> dont make us make you
> 
> Shit that sentence has a different meaning depending on which word you accentuate.


Congrats bro..long time comin!!...we've been thru alot of non trippy shit together!


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 19, 2018)

neosapien said:


> My hand is healing way better than expected. I do believe it's from the 2 days of superglue keeping it shut. Then a day of relax and air. Thanks for the tip.
> 
> View attachment 4201025


pussy...brake clean it..n pics or didnt happen!!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 19, 2018)

ANC said:


> as in our country. The court said fuckit, smoking or growing weed is not a crime.


keep an eye on things, legalization has caused some serious problems for small growers here, especially when commercial growers can move in


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 19, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> My dumb, lying, cunt of a mother strikes again. She made plans to come here 3 days ago to drop off some of her crap and talk. I texted her first thing this morning to see if she was still coming. Took an hour to get back to me with a "yes". Then multiple texts of " another half hour" or "I'll be there soon" over the next 3 hours. Then I get "I'm not coming, I'm tired". WTF!!!!!? I have shit to do, I can't be waiting around for you're stupid lying ass all day. Because of that, I had to go out shopping in torrential rain, instead of earlier before it hit like I was planning, and then came home to my sump pump alarm going off because it tripped the circuit and my basement starting to flood. I should've fucking been here if it wasn't for her lies. She's a fucking useless waste of oxygen. I'm not at all religious and I've literally prayed every night for weeks she has a massive heart attack, or I do.


listen...you can't let other people control your life, or your attitude. i know it's your mother, but you have to just cut her off for a while. just ignore her for the next week or two. let her deal with her own problems. don't let her cause you problems. don't wait for her anymore. make a time for her to be there, and if she's not there within 15 or 20 minutes of that time, carry on with your life, let her be the one that wastes her time, don't let her waste your time. she's supposed to be an adult, she's the one that should have taught you the importance of not wasting other peoples time for no good reason. apparently you have to teach her, so do it, ruthlessly.


----------



## Karah (Sep 19, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Have you been _loved_ in it yet?


Not _yet_


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 19, 2018)

Karah said:


> Not _yet_


invest in a few of those pull down window shades, and be careful who you pick, or you could go viral in multiple ways.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 19, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> As ass times go ... what is long?


 





Edit: And you have no idea what I had to look at to finally find this gem.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 19, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4201403
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfection. Plus rep


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 19, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Perfection. Plus rep


that was pretty freaky.....was into it till the spider cows started showing up


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> listen...you can't let other people control your life, or your attitude. i know it's your mother, but you have to just cut her off for a while. just ignore her for the next week or two. let her deal with her own problems. don't let her cause you problems. don't wait for her anymore. make a time for her to be there, and if she's not there within 15 or 20 minutes of that time, carry on with your life, let her be the one that wastes her time, don't let her waste your time. she's supposed to be an adult, she's the one that should have taught you the importance of not wasting other peoples time for no good reason. apparently you have to teach her, so do it, ruthlessly.


 That's pretty much what I do. I will never call her again unless it had to do with something that needs to be dealt with around the house I can't do because its still in her name. I didn't talk to her for close to a month, but I've been trying to get her to come here for a couple weeks to deal with my electric. I'm getting fucked on my electric rate because i can't change my provider without her. It's costing me around $150 extra a month. So when SHE said she wanted to come i took the opportunity, I couldn't not be here if she showed up. If it wasn't so crucial to me, I wouldn't have waited. That's why I'm so fucking pissed. I'm working on, it's gonna take some time, but once I got the house, she's dead to me. Until then, I gotta try and play nice.


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 19, 2018)

New throttle cable on the ol faithful Wheel Horse!!...the 78 commando 8 is back at it again!!.....RED RULES!!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 19, 2018)

cool, you got the hard top or the rag top?


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> cool, you got the hard top or the rag top?


Neither Rog...its a yard mule w/ a snow plow...I start that bitch and let it cruise beside me while I walk along...fuck I love ol shit!!..aint no dyin shit like gettin off the seat bs!!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 19, 2018)

ahh, i got it, i though you meant a jeep commando...but on further consideration they quit making them in 73 or 74


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 19, 2018)

Id upload a pic but its been cock blockin me since I got back on...no jeep...just an old wheel horse mower


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 19, 2018)

this it?


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this it?
> View attachment 4201531


 Close...mine has the single Kohler eng tho!!


----------



## srh88 (Sep 19, 2018)

see4 said:


> I got something new the other day too.. well like a month ago.
> 
> View attachment 4200578


That's cool and all... But can you dunk on that basketball hoop?


----------



## ANC (Sep 19, 2018)

Ordered one of these....


----------



## Brenshlus (Sep 19, 2018)

Since I'm officially on vacation, any accomplishment is considered a _bonus..._did the laundry, picked up 91% isopropyl alcohol, used said alcohol to clean my new glass bubbler(it came out _spotless_), and finally, I drove out to the University that my oldest daughter attends to service her car...she's now fully mobile. 

Whew! Back to vaca!! Time to burn some trees!!


----------



## Huckster79 (Sep 19, 2018)

Got my transfer case back together for my truck, just fyi any of ya with a 1998 to 2007 full size GM 4x4 anything, google pump rub, and fix it before she goes! The pump can literally rub a hole in the case and drain all your fluid on a single drive and shred your transfer case... even in 2 wheel drive... got mine before it went through, but no doubt the pump was eating into the case, this is cause for a lot of blown t cases, often ppl dont find out the cause just that it blew a when a $30 plate you buy online could have saved it.... not hard to get out either, basic hand tools, only special thing ya need is a stubby 15mm ratcheting box end wrench for a couple bolts and a buddy to help lift it off and down.

Goes back in the burb Saturday


----------



## Huckster79 (Sep 19, 2018)

Oh and threw a new chain n sprockets while she was cracked open, may as well just to be safe. I was shocked how simple it was to do. Im no ace well experienced wrencher either.. aptitude and youtube is all i got! Lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 19, 2018)

Huckster79 said:


> Got my transfer case back together for my truck, just fyi any of ya with a 1998 to 2007 full size GM 4x4 anything, google pump rub, and fix it before she goes! The pump can literally rub a hole in the case and drain all your fluid on a single drive and shred your transfer case... even in 2 wheel drive... got mine before it went through, but no doubt the pump was eating into the case, this is cause for a lot of blown t cases, often ppl dont find out the cause just that it blew a when a $30 plate you buy online could have saved it.... not hard to get out either, basic hand tools, only special thing ya need is a stubby 15mm ratcheting box end wrench for a couple bolts and a buddy to help lift it off and down.
> 
> Goes back in the burb Saturday


I have to ask why is the pump/coupling moving enough to wear through the sump?
We're talking quite a bit of metal here & it should not ever happen if everything is square & tight.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I have to ask why is the pump/coupling moving enough to wear through the sump?
> We're talking quite a bit of metal here & it should not ever happen *if everything is square & tight*.


^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 19, 2018)

Brenshlus said:


> Since I'm officially on vacation, any accomplishment is considered a _bonus..._did the laundry, picked up 91% isopropyl alcohol, used said alcohol to clean my new glass bubbler(it came out _spotless_), and finally, I drove out to the University that my oldest daughter attends to service her car...she's now fully mobile.
> 
> Whew! Back to vaca!! Time to burn some trees!!


Guys ..help me!..I know thats not beastiality...would it be like a Transformiality?11


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 19, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I have to ask why is the pump/coupling moving enough to wear through the sump?
> We're talking quite a bit of metal here & it should not ever happen if everything is square & tight.


Bearings...GWN...Bearings!! they are pretty notorious on chevys...n im a chevy guy! But GSXRs rule!!


----------



## 420God (Sep 20, 2018)

Took this this morning. It was watching my chickens from a tree in my front yard.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 20, 2018)

420God said:


> Took this this morning. It was watching my chickens from a tree in my front yard.
> 
> View attachment 4202049


not a good day to be a chicken...


----------



## 420God (Sep 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> not a good day to be a chicken...


They knew it was there. Most of them hid under our vehicles and a couple ran into the garage.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 20, 2018)

420God said:


> Took this this morning. It was watching my chickens from a tree in my front yard.
> 
> View attachment 4202049


I saw one dive down and try to take a loose dog outta our neighborhood yesterday.

Once he was on the ground the pup knew what was up & ran laps around him.


----------



## 420God (Sep 20, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I saw one dive down and try to take a loose dog outta our neighborhood yesterday.
> 
> Once he was on the ground the pup knew what was up & ran laps around him.


I've yet to have a chicken go missing but I've lost a few barn cats. Stupid animals probably think it's just another meal until they become one.


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 20, 2018)

Got my Super Penetrator 500 up on the tower...now I just gotta sit n wait on the skip to roll over the air waves!!


----------



## *** River Rat *** (Sep 20, 2018)

420God said:


> Took this this morning. It was watching my chickens from a tree in my front yard.
> 
> View attachment 4202049


Gotta love Bald Eagles !!
Frequent home visits for me living on a river.
A Cooper's passing through looking for lunch a few days back..


----------



## *** River Rat *** (Sep 20, 2018)

UNICRONLIVES said:


> Got my Super Penetrator 500 up on the tower...now I just gotta sit n wait on the skip to roll over the air waves!!


Wow...haven't heard the word "skip" in a long time.....
Brings me back to the 60's....10 yrs old.....2 channel (crystals) 100mw walkie talkie....actually had a QSL card....remember it: Northern 8441....thanks for the flashback !!


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 20, 2018)

*** River Rat *** said:


> Wow...haven't heard the word "skip" in a long time.....
> Brings me back to the 60's....10 yrs old.....2 channel (crystals) 100mw walkie talkie....actually had a QSL card....remember it: Northern 8441....thanks for the flashback !!


Yea...Im a DX Junkie!! Gotta get another tower to put up my stack 6s...sun spots and propagation is down till bout 2020 then it is suppose to be off the chart like back in the 70s


----------



## 420God (Sep 20, 2018)

UNICRONLIVES said:


> Got my Super Penetrator 500 up on the tower...now I just gotta sit n wait on the skip to roll over the air waves!!


Know anything about Ham radios? I just got my first one yesterday. It's a small Baofeng, for emergencies or when SHTF.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 20, 2018)

ok the only thing i've accomplished , is the develpment of getting over this hangover

coffee in hand and a couple asprins

damn that was good shine, the smoke wasn't bad either.....


----------



## ANC (Sep 20, 2018)

Helped my older neighbor fix his PCs... They actually lasted longer this time with the windows 7 install I did for him... He used to fuck up windows xp like every 3 months. Lol, It is so bad I only give him basic permissions on his own PC. Then my new RDT came for my vape mod and also my need weed vape.




I already posted a pic of the Tera...


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 20, 2018)

420God said:


> Know anything about Ham radios? I just got my first one yesterday. It's a small Baofeng, for emergencies or when SHTF.


CQ,CQ,CQ, this is W... CQ,CQ.
My childhood memories, use to listen to a reciver late at night in hopes to here my Grandfather.


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 20, 2018)

420God said:


> Know anything about Ham radios? I just got my first one yesterday. It's a small Baofeng, for emergencies or when SHTF.


oh yea..is a 2meter or 440?..


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 20, 2018)

ANC said:


> Helped my older neighbor fix his PCs... They actually lasted longer this time with the windows 7 install I did for him... He used to fuck up windows xp like every 3 months. Lol, It is so bad I only give him basic permissions on his own PC. Then my new RDT came for my vape mod and also my need weed vape.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice mod...

how can someone screw up XP, reality it just windows NT with Balls.....sheesh


----------



## 420God (Sep 20, 2018)

UNICRONLIVES said:


> oh yea..is a 2meter or 440?..


Idk anything. This is it. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MAULSOK/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=twowayradiotalk-20&camp=1789&creative=9325&linkCode=as2&creativeASIN=B00MAULSOK&linkId=1d2e31be34b74b7cdcce6f89d8d97fa8


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 20, 2018)

those are good lil radios! U can talk pretty far with a bigger antenna. you should check for repeaters in your cities or countys


----------



## 420God (Sep 20, 2018)

UNICRONLIVES said:


> those are good lil radios! U can talk pretty far with a bigger antenna. you should check for repeaters in your cities or countys


I'll look into those. All my family lives within a 4 hour drive so I'm hoping it'll reach them.


----------



## 420God (Sep 20, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> CQ,CQ,CQ, this is W... CQ,CQ.
> My childhood memories, use to listen to a reciver late at night in hopes to here my Grandfather.


From another radio, or from beyond like the movie Frequency?


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 20, 2018)

420God said:


> I'll look into those. All my family lives within a 4 hour drive so I'm hoping it'll reach them.


 if you can find repeaters shouldnt be a problem talkin that far....watch it tho...it can be addictive...very addictive!!


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 20, 2018)

420God said:


> From another radio, or from beyond like the movie Frequency?


LOL similar to this


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 20, 2018)

KCC-9158, you got the Shark Bait.


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 20, 2018)

Lima One Alpha Romeo_1239...better known as The Channel Wrecker.


----------



## ANC (Sep 20, 2018)

Lard arse


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 20, 2018)

ANC said:


> Lard arse


code name:hard hat


----------



## ANC (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 20, 2018)

ANC said:


> Lard arse






then i'm gonna take your shoes off....ewww, ewww


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 20, 2018)

classic


----------



## ANC (Sep 20, 2018)

No! Who is dis is? I use this line so often.


----------



## *** River Rat *** (Sep 20, 2018)

UNICRONLIVES said:


> Lima One Alpha Romeo_1239...better known as The Channel Wrecker.


"Checkmate King 2.....Checkmate King 2......this is White Rook....Over...."

Combat...(if old enuff to remember ! )


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 20, 2018)

*** River Rat *** said:


> "Checkmate King 2.....Checkmate King 2......this is White Rook....Over...."
> 
> Combat...(if old enuff to remember ! )


How I grew up!!... was pops sitting there in the garage shootin skip and always saying good copy..how copy!!..then call signs and 10-28 aka;location


----------



## *** River Rat *** (Sep 20, 2018)

Had to learn the " 10 code " for communication...

Actually I think 10-20 is location.

Or simply..."what's your 20 .."


----------



## *** River Rat *** (Sep 20, 2018)

It's a pleasure talking to all of our members from the far ends of the world......I'm always amazed of the knowledge we all share. 
Thank you...


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 20, 2018)

*** River Rat *** said:


> Had to learn the " 10 code " for communication...
> 
> Actually I think 10-20 is location.
> 
> Or simply..."what's your 20 .."


yea 20...bad fingers..28 is name call sign/numbers handle etc..info


----------



## *** River Rat *** (Sep 20, 2018)

ANC said:


> No! Who is dis is? I use this line so often.


Hi ANC...I feel bad because you might have misinterpreted something I said a few days ago...I was actually complimenting you on your wit and sharpness with control of word play.
I was was playing back at you...trying to make you puzzle out my response. 
Your response was about being Africanes....just wanted to clear that up....wasn't insulting you brother ! Peace


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 20, 2018)

*** River Rat *** said:


> "Checkmate King 2.....Checkmate King 2......this is White Rook....Over...."
> 
> Combat...(if old enuff to remember ! )


Starring Vic Morrow and Rick Jason

I still remember the theme music


----------



## Bareback (Sep 20, 2018)

We had a three hour training on diversity today.....it was strange........... let me set the stage for y'all. He was a gay black male from Brooklyn NY, giving a diversity class in the deep south ..... and he kelp making racist comments. Most of us figured he was trying to trigger us, and we set there like good little boys and girls. But a few just didn't know how to keep their traps shut, and guess what as soon as they started talking his assistant started taking names. I have a feeling this will come back to haunt some peeps, maybe I'm paranoid but it was very fishy. And this isn't the first time we've been set up like this, so what changed in the work place that cause's a employer of thousands to attack it's staff in such a way.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 20, 2018)

Anyway... I had a colonoscopy this morning, everything is A-ok

Afterwards my wife and I went out and had big pastrami sandwiches for lunch

I'm fixin' to have a shot of whiskey and smoke a bowl


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 20, 2018)

I tried to be not just another asshole, so I wore my silver-mounted rayskin codpiece as is fitting for a gentleman


----------



## 420God (Sep 20, 2018)

Getting hit with some major weather in WI right now.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 20, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Anyway... I had a colonoscopy this morning, everything is A-ok
> 
> Afterwards my wife and I went out and had big pastrami sandwiches for lunch
> 
> I'm fixin' to have a shot of whiskey and smoke a bowl


sweet!.....I took my wife for her final pap smear today.....they quit recommending them after you get a certain age...


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 20, 2018)

see4 said:


> I got something new the other day too.. well like a month ago.
> 
> View attachment 4200578


They race those in my series they fucking nuts..ill try to post a video of it

Gotta follow this link sry..I'm in the beginning saying 'I'm going to bomb this video's ha

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=280805745977556&id=273545703182

They are a blast dude badass purchase for a true badass hope all is well and you're still cutting deep


----------



## neosapien (Sep 20, 2018)

My wife had a breakdown. I just finished booking her a flight back to China to recoup for a month+ sans kid after my season is over. Going to be all Mr dad for awhile it looks like. Booked the 2 of us flights to visit my folks in FL over Thanksgiving. With a 4 day surprise Disney trip to start the adventure. I'm feeling pretty good about this.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 20, 2018)

I'm rolling a smoke with a bird on my head


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 20, 2018)

420God said:


> Getting hit with some major weather in WI right now.


So sorry. This should help:


doublejj said:


> sweet!.....I took my wife for her final pap smear today.....they quit recommending them after you get a certain age...


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 21, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Starring Vic Morrow and Rick Jason
> 
> I still remember the theme music


Back when you could give your kid a toy rifle or a cap gun without everyone having a shit fit.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 21, 2018)

neosapien said:


> My wife had a breakdown. I just finished booking her a flight back to China to recoup for a month+ sans kid after my season is over. Going to be all Mr dad for awhile it looks like. Booked the 2 of us flights to visit my folks in FL over Thanksgiving. With a 4 day surprise Disney trip to start the adventure. I'm feeling pretty good about this.


give her extra hugs from all of us


----------



## neosapien (Sep 21, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> give her extra hugs from all of us


Thanks man. Yeah she's fine. I didn't have to 302 her or nothing. Just planning all this has helped her too. Just for almost 6 years now being a stay at home mom got to her. If memory serves me correct they've literally only had 1 night apart. That was in China 2 times ago. And we still came home the next morning. They're so similar that they often butt heads. It will be good for everybody.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Thanks man. Yeah she's fine. I didn't have to 302 her or nothing. Just planning all this has helped her too. Just for almost 6 years now being a stay at home mom got to her. If memory serves me correct they've literally only had 1 night apart. That was in China 2 times ago. And we still came home the next morning. They're so similar that they often butt heads. It will be good for everybody.


A break will be nice.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 21, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Thanks man. Yeah she's fine. I didn't have to 302 her or nothing. Just planning all this has helped her too. Just for almost 6 years now being a stay at home mom got to her. If memory serves me correct they've literally only had 1 night apart. That was in China 2 times ago. And we still came home the next morning. They're so similar that they often butt heads. It will be good for everybody.


2 words. Summer Camp. Kids go away for a few weeks to a month and you guys get to run around the house naked like teenagers.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 21, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> 2 words. Summer Camp. Kids go away for a few weeks to a month and you guys get to run around the house naked like teenagers.


Yeah fo sho. We're shipping her down my folks house for a few weeks next summer. My folks house got destroyed in Irma if you remember, so my folks were actually up here staying with me while there new one was built. So it was a long summer this year lol.


----------



## 420God (Sep 21, 2018)

Hard to breathe in my house right now. Today I'm pickling sliced and whole jalapeños.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 21, 2018)

420God said:


> Hard to breathe in my house right now. Today I'm pickling sliced and whole jalapeños.
> 
> View attachment 4202845


i sense nacho night coming.....


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 21, 2018)

I think I might have my Impala sold, fingers crossed it's not another flake. Had a long talk with the with the guy on the phone and he didn't seem like the normal airheads that call. I have a feeling he's a buyer for someone else by the way he was talking. He says he's been looking for awhile, ready to buy it, just based off the pictures, with cash in hand. He's hoping to come late today or tomorrow. I'd love to move that car, it'd free up the cash I need for some legal work and other, hopeful money making, projects. 

I started fixing my buddies chainsaw, finally. A shipping quote of 6-8 days turned into almost a month. I don't think companies should be allowed to sell a product they don't have on hand, or have an assurance it's ready to ship. Too many times I've ordered things to have to wait for thier supplier to get it in and ship it out. Of course, there's always the small print disclaimer about not being liable for delays I have the crankshaft in the freezer chilling so the bearings go on a little easier, figured its a good time for a lunch/smoke break.

I also dug out one of the 6, hand me down, push lawnmowers I have for a friend that just rented a house and doused it with penetrating oil to loosen it all up. Once I get the chainsaw case back together, I'll get on this.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 21, 2018)

Put a couple of buddies onto some of these today on ma boat.

The meat is still killer. Very slow season in fact they knew and made it a 1 fish limit

We got ours though! Again.


----------



## see4 (Sep 21, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> They race those in my series they fucking nuts..ill try to post a video of it
> 
> Gotta follow this link sry..I'm in the beginning saying 'I'm going to bomb this video's ha
> 
> ...


Hell yea! That's sick. Ha, yea, your footage captured it all... they are literally that much fun.

I'm still in my break in period with this thing, less than 200 miles still. I got her up to 65 a couple times on some desert trails.. 

I am still cutting deep. Real deep. -- Aaaaand, I may be heading back to the Boston area, my startup is picking up steam and we are getting good funding, so I may have to head back to actually get work done. -- I may end up moving to the North Shore again, up towards Newburyport. But its all up in the air..

hope all is well on your end..


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 21, 2018)

see4 said:


> Hell yea! That's sick. Ha, yea, your footage captured it all... they are literally that much fun.
> 
> I'm still in my break in period with this thing, less than 200 miles still. I got her up to 65 a couple times on some desert trails..
> 
> ...


 Good luck with the business. I hope you don't mind trailering that thing an hour+ to use it if you come back to Mass. It's not real ORV friendly east of Worcester.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 21, 2018)

Chainsaws together, lawnmowers running and I got the garage, relatively, cleaned. Grabbing some grub and a smoke , then I'm gonna go set up an axle and hopefully get the spring seats at least tack welded in place. It's only been getting moved around my garage for over a year, I think it's time to get it done and out of there.


----------



## 420God (Sep 21, 2018)

Wife just came home with pumpkins. All these for $20.


----------



## Huckster79 (Sep 21, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I have to ask why is the pump/coupling moving enough to wear through the sump?
> We're talking quite a bit of metal here & it should not ever happen if everything is square & tight.


Its rather interesting, the pump is some sort of centrifugical design that sits right on the main shaft, so the one that goes straight through from tranny on out the back... the back half of the case is magnesium, so crazy light but crazy soft... the pump has some tabs on it that fit in pockets to hold the outside of pump from spinning... it was known in design it wasnt affixed in the pockets like a press in job theres a bit of play. They put a really flimsey clip to cover the main pocket maybe two of the pockets i forget at moment, to buffer the bit of woble in those tabs so they didnt impact the magnesium. Well the tabs are inadequate over time and sometimes pop right off inside case... then that aluminum tab on the pump can impact the aluminum as it has play in that pocet against the side of that pocket in the magnesium half and slowly slices a slit in the magnesium. If it gets through its square hole from outside as its a cutting motion...

Hope that makes more sense...


----------



## Huckster79 (Sep 21, 2018)

UNICRONLIVES said:


> Bearings...GWN...Bearings!! they are pretty notorious on chevys...n im a chevy guy! But GSXRs rule!!


Pump rub itself really doesnt have anything to do w the bearings, just inadequate protection from the built in play of the aluminum pump tabs in magnesium pockets...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 22, 2018)

I went out to get some primer and ended up getting into an shouting match with a couple dozen motorcyclists. These fucking assholes think they can block intersections when there's more than a few of them. I rode for 10+years, it pissed me off then and I wouldn't do it when I rode in a group. So I shoved my car right through them when my light went green and they took offense to it, a couple made sure to flash thier patches and threaten me. I don't give a fuck about your colors, go fuck yourselves.  Called them a bunch of Fags, i don't think they got it, and peeled out through them. I love riding, but 95% of people that ride are fucking morons or assholes into it for the group bromances.




I think I have anger issues.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 22, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I think I have anger issues.


Seems like you get angry easy enough..... what's the issue. Maybe you should do it more often...... practice makes perfect.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Put a couple of buddies onto some of these today on ma boat.
> View attachment 4202879
> The meat is still killer. Very slow season in fact they knew and made it a 1 fish limit
> 
> We got ours though! Again.



Damn I haven't had breakfast. He looks like exactly 1 breakfast portion for me! RIGHT NOW


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Damn I haven't had breakfast. He looks like exactly 1 breakfast portion for me! RIGHT NOW


Fish for breakfast? I dont think i’ve ever tried. All the meat gets smoked by my buddy though.
Yesterday we kept our 1 fish each. All three we kept were bucks. The bucks usually have better meat compared to a hen right now but I want roe  to catch more fishies. For kings and for the steelies too.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I went out to get some primer and ended up getting into an shouting match with a couple dozen motorcyclists. These fucking assholes think they can block intersections when there's more than a few of them. I rode for 10+years, it pissed me off then and I wouldn't do it when I rode in a group. So I shoved my car right through them when my light went green and they took offense to it, a couple made sure to flash thier patches and threaten me. I don't give a fuck about your colors, go fuck yourselves.  Called them a bunch of Fags, i don't think they got it, and peeled out through them. I love riding, but 95% of people that ride are fucking morons or assholes into it for the group bromances.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't take your anger about your mom out on errant assholes who can swat back. Your mom and your situation is the issue hun focus and find a way. I'd see a behavioral counselor and work on way to deal with mom's outrageous horse shit so you can get beyond it. I'd also look into EMDR for processing the emotional trauma her assholery has caused you, MUCH HUGS!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Fish for breakfast? I dont think i’ve ever tried. All the meat gets smoked by my buddy though.
> Yesterday we kept our 1 fish each. All three we kept were bucks. The bucks usually have better meat compared to a hen right now but I want roe  to catch more fishies. For kings and for the steelies too.


I just want breakfast and that salmon looked like he wanted ME to eat him, just sayin'.

Edited to add: we gotta get together and go fishing. We would have so much fun.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 22, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Put a couple of buddies onto some of these today on ma boat.
> View attachment 4202879
> The meat is still killer. Very slow season in fact they knew and made it a 1 fish limit
> 
> We got ours though! Again.


I'm thinking of hitting one of the Berkeley salmon boats tomorrow, they caught limits the past 2 days. Wanna go?...


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2018)

doublejj said:


> I'm thinking of hitting one of the Berkeley salmon boats tomorrow, they caught limits the past 2 days. Wanna go?...


Color me jealous


----------



## doublejj (Sep 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Color me jealous


Can you make it to Berkeley?....


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2018)

doublejj said:


> Can you make it to Berkeley?....
> View attachment 4203458


You guys are still catching them out there? Dang! 
Pisses me off bro. 2 fish limits out there and only one up the rivers. Allot more salmon are caught out in the ocean. Its fucking stupid. And they put a leader length limit. Fucking stupid. Nice fish brother!


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2018)

doublejj said:


> I'm thinking of hitting one of the Berkeley salmon boats tomorrow, they caught limits the past 2 days. Wanna go?...


I’ve been fishing every sunday bro. I’m looking forward to actually watching my niners game tomorrow and watch Tiger win 
Thanks though! Win big fish k.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 22, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I’ve been fishing every sunday bro. I’m looking forward to actually watching my niners game tomorrow and watch Tiger win
> Thanks though! Win big fish k.


I'll wait until monday if you want to go....what time is the 9'ers game?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 22, 2018)

this was New Easy Rider yesterday, they had limits.....


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2018)

doublejj said:


> I'll wait until monday if you want to go....what time is the 9'ers game?


10 

Dont wait on me bro. Next week is all gardening and trying to fit in going down to the river.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 22, 2018)

I made myself a Coach Gun today. Took 8" off this old double barrel 12ga....


----------



## Huckster79 (Sep 22, 2018)

Back on the road again! Whhheeww... ill be on edge for a week or two till i breathe easy everything is all good. No reason to think anythings wrong, just never got that deep in the guts of one of my rides before... all seemed good on 20 mile drive


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2018)

doublejj said:


> Can you make it to Berkeley?....
> View attachment 4203458


Damn nice fish JJ! I wish I could and one day I will! I'll bring my son. I try to con someone other than me into driving! Thanks


----------



## doublejj (Sep 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Damn nice fish JJ! I wish I could and one day I will! I'll bring my son. I try to con someone other than me into driving! Thanks


anytime girl...I'll meet you on the dock..


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 23, 2018)

It dropped into the upper 40s last night and I didn't pay attention to the weather. The thermostat was off and all my windows were open. I woke up nice and warm under the covers and was shocked awake when I threw them off. Both my cats were curled up together under a blanket and they never sleep together. Guess summers officially over.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 23, 2018)

Tried mowing the lawn, I haven't cut it since July 3rd. It was too long. It bound up the, dull, blades and threw the belt, slicing it in a couple spots. 

Grabbed the chainsaw and started bucking the oaks I had dropped at the beginning of August. These things got hard and the chainsaw I'm using is barely adequate. I have to stop every couple cuts and hit it with the file to keep it sharp, I don't want to push it and melt the lower case again.

Also sold a tranny and tcase. Now I'm gorging myself on homemade creamy tomato soup for lunch and a J of Vanilla Kush.


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 23, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> ...I have to stop every couple cuts and hit it with the file to keep it sharp, I don't want to push it and melt the lower case again.....


Dont forget to take the rakers down too.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 23, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> ...Also sold a tranny and tcase. Now I'm gorging myself on homemade creamy tomato soup for lunch and a J of Vanilla Kush.



How much did you get for the tranny?


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 23, 2018)

Still need some lexan for the door and top windows.
 
Deer were Makin a bline for the compost pile where grapes used in last year's wine were dumped, I forgot about them in a bucket in the corner of the garage. Smelled like mzaddog 20/20.

They're not even a year old.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 23, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I’ve been fishing every sunday bro. I’m looking forward to actually watching my niners game tomorrow and watch Tiger win
> Thanks though! Win big fish k.


@Aeroknow we shoulda went fishing today......






P,S. I'm going tomorrow if u wanna go...


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 23, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Still need some lexan for the door and top windows.
> View attachment 4204139 View attachment 4204140
> Deer were Makin a bline for the compost pile where grapes used in last year's wine were dumped, I forgot about them in a bucket in the corner of the garage. Smelled like mzaddog 20/20.
> View attachment 4204148
> They're not even a year old.


Careful, they could get you on contributing to the delinquency of a minor!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 23, 2018)

doublejj said:


> @Aeroknow we shoulda went fishing today......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!! Can't wait to see what you catch tomorrow JJ.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 23, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> How much did you get for the tranny?
> .


Put that a fucken wheaties box. I hated how it all unfolded. First he's a man trapped in a woman's body that's only like's pussy. Then he transform's and is down to take backshots. Nothing wrong with it, I just hate the lies and how long it took for the truth to come out. It took so long it may have done more harm then good....


----------



## see4 (Sep 23, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Good luck with the business. I hope you don't mind trailering that thing an hour+ to use it if you come back to Mass. It's not real ORV friendly east of Worcester.


Yea no doubt. If I move back, I'm likely going to the North Shore, probably up by Newburyport. Possibly Seabrook NH area. I can catch the commuter rail into North Station. NH has TONS of orv trails.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 23, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Put that a fucken wheaties box. I hated how it all unfolded. First he's a man trapped in a woman's body that's only like's pussy. Then he transform's and is down to take backshots. Nothing wrong with it, I just hate the lies and how long it took for the truth to come out. It took so long it may have done more harm then good....



Label it however you like, that is one ugly chick.


Wheaties - Breakfast of Trannies...


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 24, 2018)

doublejj said:


> @Aeroknow we shoulda went fishing today......


Oh man that game sucked! Looks like Garroppolo is out, what about signing Kaep? 

I really enjoyed watching Tiger win. That made up for the shitty niner game for me.

I’ll be thinking of you while trimming today


----------



## ANC (Sep 24, 2018)

Went to an outdoor trance party yesterday. Got a nice tan, but my body is wrecked from all the walking and standing.
Met some cool people, and ran into a young black dude, I fed some molly once at a party before he even knew what it was.
He was telling me, he told his friends the story of the first time he got high like 3 days ago.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 24, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Dont forget to take the rakers down too.


My buddy has the generic version of this sharpener in his case. It takes the rakes down as it sharpens the teeth, works pretty good, just needs some better files than it came with, they're dulling fast.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 24, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> How much did you get for the tranny?


The sales pitch is similar, clean it up, throw on some paint to make it look pretty, tell the guy buying it she'll treat you right and reassure them she's still nice and tight. Just make sure you throw some new lube in it before you start beating on it.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 24, 2018)

Went out, got a belt for the mower and threw on the new blades which I've had for probably 10 years. The ones on there were just dull stubs I've been resharpening for years. One was missing 3" off the end blade like it broke off,, wonder where it went. I finally finished the rough cut around the yard after 3 days, just gotta go do the final cut once I smoke.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 25, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> hey, if you don't tell us about yourself, we can't do anything but make assumptions.
> that's what people do, it's kind of like our job in nature


Well ask and I'll tell. Every time I say anything trying to be friend and tell my story I'm attacked by a mob of Communist with little penis syndrome. That's why ive only been here twice in 8 months, this place isn't healthy for me, im moving forward.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 25, 2018)

Bought a new knife
https://photos.app.goo.gl/3xtcorTw8LJX4hr9A


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 25, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> ....., *this place isn't healthy for me,* ........


Yet, you keep coming back. Masochist much?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 25, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Yet, you keep coming back. Masochist much?


Come to troll the trolls. And I'm bored.


----------



## ANC (Sep 25, 2018)

Busy building another hydro table... all the clones are rooted and waiting.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 25, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh man that game sucked! Looks like Garroppolo is out, what about signing Kaep?
> 
> I really enjoyed watching Tiger win. That made up for the shitty niner game for me.
> 
> I’ll be thinking of you while trimming today


@Aeroknow Well that sucked on all accounts....9'ers and salmon. 3 of us went salmon fishing yesterday; 0 fish. the whole boat only caught 2....
Are we doing a rockcod & crab trip this season?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 25, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> Come to troll the trolls. And I'm bored.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2018)

doublejj said:


> @Aeroknow Well that sucked on all accounts....9'ers and salmon. 3 of us went salmon fishing yesterday; 0 fish. the whole boat only caught 2....
> Are we doing a rockcod & crab trip this season?


LOL Not with your luck kemo!


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 25, 2018)

doublejj said:


>


One of my favorite movies, i can’t watch it around people cuz I won’t shut up. Lol


----------



## doublejj (Sep 25, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL Not with your luck kemo!


Naw...Cod/Crab trips are guaranteed limits of both. Tons of rockfish out at the Farallons and the crab traps are always full early in the season. Rockfish/Crab are a slam dunk.


----------



## ANC (Sep 25, 2018)

Ok I finished the table top part, still gotta make the legs, but I got a big fat screwdriver blister in my palm now.
The battery in my cordless decided to take a dump so I had to turn in screws by hand. Legs can wait till morning.
I still have to transplant the clones to the large rock wool cubes tonight.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 25, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> One of my favorite movies, i can’t watch it around people cuz I won’t shut up. Lol


one of mine too......and the Mrs's......


----------



## 420God (Sep 26, 2018)

I've accomplished being married for 15 years today.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 26, 2018)

doublejj said:


> @Aeroknow Well that sucked on all accounts....9'ers and salmon. 3 of us went salmon fishing yesterday; 0 fish. the whole boat only caught 2....
> Are we doing a rockcod & crab trip this season?


Sounds like a plan. It’s supposed to open Nov 3.


----------



## ANC (Sep 26, 2018)

doublejj said:


> crab traps are always full early in the season


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 26, 2018)

420God said:


> I've accomplished being married for 15 years today.


congrats. i've never made it past 7 years with any one woman....get itchy, i guess.


----------



## *** River Rat *** (Sep 26, 2018)

I accomplished giving my buddy (that flew up from FL) a small jar of White Widow ....he's driving a car from VT to FL for elderly friends. He stopped in Taxachusetts to visit and get goodies for the "dead head" down. His 20hr trip should be just about over...


----------



## Bareback (Sep 26, 2018)

I'm hanging and finish drywall. Normal drywall is a cake walk, but this shit is not the norm. Fiberglass..... f'ing sucks, only 16 4x12x5/8 sheets. 

It's in a behavioral study room.... the kids are literally eating the walls...... someone decided to give them some fiber in their diet.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 26, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I'm hanging and finish drywall. Normal drywall is a cake walk, but this shit is not the norm. Fiberglass..... f'ing sucks, only 16 4x12x5/8 sheets.
> 
> It's in a behavioral study room.... the kids are literally eating the walls...... someone decided to give them some fiber in their diet.


I fucking hate densglass bro. I’ve unfortunately hung miles of the crap. Good luck!

If cutting/hanging shitloads of sheets, dont forget to talcum powder up the forearms and tape your rock knife thumb.


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 26, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I'm hanging and finish drywall. Normal drywall is a cake walk, but this shit is not the norm. Fiberglass..... f'ing sucks, only 16 4x12x5/8 sheets.
> 
> It's in a behavioral study room.... the kids are literally eating the walls...... someone decided to give them some fiber in their diet.





Aeroknow said:


> I fucking hate densglass. Good luck! If cutting/hanging shitloads of sheets, dont forget to talcum powder up the forearms and tape your rock knife thumb.


Barrier cream.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 26, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Barier cream.


Barier cream? Now that’s some fancy shit.


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 26, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Barier cream? Now that’s some fancy shit.


Had to edit for spelling, but yeah.


----------



## *** River Rat *** (Sep 26, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Barrier cream.


Hmmm....barrier cream.....is that the stuff from the 70's that kept chicks from getting pregnant ??
Don't use it....didn't work !
Pulling out will keep you 100% safe.....ha !


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 26, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Had to edit for spelling, but yeah.


I didnt know about that stuff back when i used to rock allot. Shit would’ve came in handy when cutting and stuffing thermafiber overhead too. Or even for insulating.
Cool.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 26, 2018)

why the talcum powder?


----------



## Bareback (Sep 26, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I fucking hate densglass bro. I’ve unfortunately hung miles of the crap. Good luck!
> 
> If cutting/hanging shitloads of sheets, dont forget to talcum powder up the forearms and tape your rock knife thumb.


Yeah bro, the baby powder is in the pic.

Now I got to check out the cream, thanks man.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why the talcum powder?


To seal the pores in my skin and hopefully prevent some of the itching.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why the talcum powder?


Helps prevent the itching and irritation that comes from cutting and rasping that shitty ass fiberglass drywall.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 26, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Yeah bro, the baby powder is in the pic.
> 
> Now I got to check out the cream, thanks man.


Lol. I didnt even look at the pics. My bad


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why the talcum powder?


Keeps fiberglass fibers from sticking to skin, less chance of them getting imbedded.

Aero beat me.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 26, 2018)

I would be missing about this much of my thumb nail when i was on the densglass rock pile 
 
I would rather hang 4x8 sheets of durock all day then hang that densglass shit!

The whole first year in my trade I hung only 4x8 sheets of durock from exterior scaffolding.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 26, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I would be missing about this much of my thumb nail when i was on the densglass rock pile
> View attachment 4205601


You've been busy, cleanest Ive ever seen your counter! Good job!


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 26, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> You've been busy, cleanest Ive ever seen your counter! Good job!


Dude. That’s the only clear spot on the whole counter lol.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 26, 2018)

@Aeroknow I got my ear buds in jamming to Anthax and Slayer , throwing this rock up like a boss.... tonight I'll be one sore old bastard curled up to a couple of fatties...... and the wife too.

Have you ever finished densglass, I've only installed outside, but this is inside and I have a skim it to a smooth finish.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 26, 2018)

Bareback said:


> @Aeroknow I got my ear buds in jamming to Anthax and Slayer , throwing this rock up like a boss.... tonight I'll be one sore old bastard curled up to a couple of fatties...... and the wife too.
> 
> Have you ever finished densglass, I've only installed outside, but this is inside and I have a skim it to a smooth finish.


Nope. Never even fire-taped it.

We would usually only hang that shit and then stick foam to it, or some other company would come along and put some kind of exterior over it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 26, 2018)

the only commercial drywall job i ever did i got because i know how to make stained glass.....
it was in a hospital, where they had to rip out their whole "radiation" area, and rebuild it all with Nelco lead lined drywall. that shit was fucking heavy. 1/2 drywall with a 1/16th inch of lead glued to one side. you have to nail lead battens to all the studs before you put it up, there can't be any gaps between the boards. my friend asked me to help him since i routinely worked with lead....which actually has absolutely fuck all to do with this kind of work, but he paid me 3k for a months work, and we fucked off half the time......and still finished 2 days early
that shit would eat drywall knives.....


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the only commercial drywall job i ever did i got because i know how to make stained glass.....
> it was in a hospital, where they had to rip out their whole "radiation" area, and rebuild it all with Nelco lead lined drywall. that shit was fucking heavy. 1/2 drywall with a 1/16th inch of lead glued to one side. you have to nail lead battens to all the studs before you put it up, there can't be any gaps between the boards. my friend asked me to help him since i routinely worked with lead....which actually has absolutely fuck all to do with this kind of work, but he paid me 3k for a months work, and we fucked off half the time......and still finished 2 days early
> that shit would eat drywall knives.....


Nice!
Yeah i’ve framed a few rad rooms, walls and suspended ceilings, and hung that lead backed board. Cool stuff.

I worked a few yrs between 2 hospitals. Everything is overkill, and shit you’ll never do on most other jobs.

Coolest shit i’ve seen hung on a hospital job was their pharmacy. I framed it but the rockers hung bullet board. One of the shitrockers took a sheet home and shot at it with his rifle. It only broke when shot near the edge.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 26, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Nice!
> Yeah i’ve framed a few rad rooms, walls and suspended ceilings, and hung that lead backed board. Cool stuff.
> 
> I worked a few yrs between 2 hospitals. Everything is overkill, and shit you’ll never do on most other jobs.
> ...


never seen bullet board, wonder how they make it


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 26, 2018)

Why don't you cut that fiberglass wet to keep the dust down? I had to cut fiberglass sheets in the machine shop and that's how we did it. Also when we cut it in the body shop. Like cutting tile.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 26, 2018)

it's drywall impregnated with fiberglass, wetness may be contraindicated by the operations manual...


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 26, 2018)

ANC said:


> Ok I finished the table top part, still gotta make the legs, but I got a big fat screwdriver blister in my palm now.
> The battery in my cordless decided to take a dump so I had to turn in screws by hand. Legs can wait till morning.
> I still have to transplant the clones to the large rock wool cubes tonight.



ANC can you take a few pics of the set up n post them...Im goin to try it this winter after I split all my ash and red oak logs..I havent really got to see a decent pic to get the rough sketch in my mind and they took down the vids on the ebb n flow plan thread.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's drywall impregnated with fiberglass, wetness may be contraindicated by the operations manual...


Yup. And the only power tool you’ll see us use on any gypsum board, besides a screwgun of course, is a router.

And usually with cemtent board we’ll cut that shit with a rock knife too. Take way too long cutting with a power tool.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's drywall impregnated with fiberglass, wetness may be contraindicated *(= Frowned upon)* by the operations manual...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 26, 2018)

i got that phrase from Futurama...Bender is asking if using an "electricity bong" might not be "contraindicated by my operations manual"...and you know he ended up using it.


----------



## *** River Rat *** (Sep 26, 2018)

Love that word.....contraindicated.....
Kind of you help the confused..lol.
Used a lot on pill and prescription bottles


----------



## ANC (Sep 26, 2018)

UNICRONLIVES said:


> ANC can you take a few pics of the set up n post them...Im goin to try it this winter after I split all my ash and red oak logs..I havent really got to see a decent pic to get the rough sketch in my mind and they took down the vids on the ebb n flow plan thread.


already done, I must just upload to the thread in the hydro section.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 26, 2018)

You just need the right tools


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 26, 2018)

I got a Bluetooth speaker frisbee..also has led. Should be good for one toss


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 26, 2018)

kicked a waterpumps ass on a 02 2500hd 6.0....Oh and almost got to upload a pic...got up to 48% dwnload before error occurred..gettin closer


----------



## *** River Rat *** (Sep 26, 2018)

Maybe this is the right tool !!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 26, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> I got a Bluetooth speaker frisbee..also has led. Should be good for one toss


sup chief? hows the tomato garden? done any nice tatts?


----------



## 420God (Sep 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> sup chief? hows the tomato garden? done any nice tatts?


Wrong inda.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 26, 2018)

420God said:


> Wrong inda.


oops, my bad....just been so long since i seen the couch, guess i jumped the gun....


----------



## ANC (Sep 26, 2018)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/first-time-hydro-going-to-try-ebb-flow-is-this-a-reasonable-plan.958244/page-13#post-14495628

Ok here is a link


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 26, 2018)

yea Im watching the thread...preesh!!


----------



## ANC (Sep 26, 2018)

I hope you like it. It is the easiest weed I've grown after planting seeds in the soil outdoors over winter I haven't posted a root pic in a while, the root carpet is probably twice as thick now as the best pic on that thread.


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 26, 2018)

Definitely!! I was all in when you said no ppm or ph"ing to date!!


----------



## ANC (Sep 26, 2018)

still havent... done any of those... the plants are growing wild, I will need to trim off shitloads tomorrow as there is just more plant than the lights can reach.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 26, 2018)

After having trimmed for around 6 hours i jumped out to the sled to finish up some work. Just finished wiring up this bad boy

Mofos be getting to my spot before me. Now i can make sure and get there before them


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 26, 2018)

whats your feed schedule like...Ill be runnin 2 400watt CMH vertical


----------



## doublejj (Sep 26, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> After having trimmed for around 6 hours i jumped out to the sled to finish up some work. Just finished wiring up this bad boy
> View attachment 4205698
> Mofos be getting to my spot before me. Now i can make sure and get there before them


They are slamming big Ling's out at the Farralons....how far out can your boat go?...


----------



## ANC (Sep 26, 2018)

That looks like a rockfish, we have over 40 species of them. Usually loads smaller, and live bearers.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 26, 2018)

doublejj said:


> They are slamming big Ling's out at the Farralons....how far out can your boat go?...


Lol not this boat.

A few years before I met you I had a 23’ trophy that would’ve worked. I was too much of a pussy to take it out there though. I would have if i tagged along with someone elses boat but that never happened.


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 26, 2018)

The robot is getting angry
  
Freedom!
 
That was 10 minutes of less than exciting entertainment, thought it was going to sand a holle in the floor.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 26, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> The robot is getting angry
> View attachment 4205725 View attachment 4205727
> Freedom!
> View attachment 4205728
> That was 10 minutes of less than exciting entertainment, thought it was going to sand a holle in the floor.


I don't remember if it was Neo or chunky but one of them has some really good robot vs dog shit stories.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> oops, my bad....just been so long since i seen the couch, guess i jumped the gun....


Indacouch said he misses MOST of you. He did not disambiguate to me. He said he's very busy. His tomatoes are huge but his one poor pot plant had a piss poor season. He suggested you enjoy this big red penis.

PENIS


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> The robot is getting angry
> View attachment 4205725 View attachment 4205727
> Freedom!
> View attachment 4205728
> That was 10 minutes of less than exciting entertainment, thought it was going to sand a holle in the floor.


Do not let it speak to the toaster, the nightmare will never end.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I don't remember if it was Neo or chunky but one of them has some really good robot vs dog shit stories.


It's Chunky! If it's about shit he's your man.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Do not let it speak to the toaster, the nightmare will never end.


 


be careful what you wish for


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4205749 View attachment 4205750
> View attachment 4205751
> View attachment 4205748
> be careful what you wish for


I'm the one that advised against just this sort of parlay for the obvious reason eh?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I'm the one that advised against just this sort of parlay for the obvious reason eh?


----------



## Bareback (Sep 26, 2018)

We have a robot, my wife bought it, she doesn't know how to use it so she makes me sweep.


----------



## lokie (Sep 26, 2018)

*** River Rat *** said:


> Love that word.....contraindicated.....
> Kind of you help the confused..lol.
> Used a lot on pill and prescription bottles







That thar is 1 a them 4 bit words.

The learnen here is why I keep my subscription uptodate.


----------



## ANC (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## DET—PDX (Sep 26, 2018)

Today I finished off my co2 set up, plants grew a bit, and I finished my orientation for chiropractic school, starting October 5th.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 27, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> After having trimmed for around 6 hours i jumped out to the sled to finish up some work. Just finished wiring up this bad boy
> View attachment 4205698
> Mofos be getting to my spot before me. Now i can make sure and get there before them


What is that? A space ship? A boat? A tractor?


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 27, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> What is that? A space ship? A boat? A tractor?


That's a river tractor for pulling Big Salmon stuck in the current.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 27, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> The robot is getting angry
> View attachment 4205725 View attachment 4205727
> Freedom!
> View attachment 4205728
> That was 10 minutes of less than exciting entertainment, thought it was going to sand a holle in the floor.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 27, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> What is that? A space ship? A boat? A tractor?


Its my boat Lieutenant dannyboy


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 27, 2018)

420God said:


> Wrong inda.


Other inda?


----------



## 420God (Sep 27, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Other inda?


@Indacouch


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 27, 2018)

420God said:


> @Indacouch


Ha I know I know


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2018)

420God said:


> @Indacouch


Speaking of our Pro tomato grower, he's been absent for quite some time.
Did anybody get a note from his mother?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Speaking of our Pro tomato grower, he's been absent for quite some time.
> Did anybody get a note from his mother?


He's excused for extreme busy ness


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 27, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> He's excused for extreme busy ness


Bidness


----------



## ANC (Sep 27, 2018)

I know most of you don't hang out in the hydro section so I thought I'd post a brag shot.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 27, 2018)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4206205 I know most of you don't hang out in the hydro section so I thought I'd post a brag shot.


Ever do anything with it after, like save, dry and use it? Betcha Otzi would've killed for sock stuffers like that


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Ever do anything with it after, like save, dry and use it? Betcha Otzi would've *Died* for sock stuffers like that


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Bidness


Bidet to you too good sir ;D


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 27, 2018)

I've been dealing with water in my basement for a week now. The humidity has been around 75% for a few days even with 2 dehumidifiers going, not good timing, I'm going into week 7 of flower. Every time it's rained i get a stream flowing from one end to the other. IDK why it's happening so frequently all of a sudden, it used to only happen occasionally in spring when we had heavy rain and standing water. So i went out and bought 50 ft of corrugated drain tube and piped all my downspouts away from the house. It's supposed to rain heavy tomorrow , so fingers crossed. 

Then i worked on scraping rust off a plow I'm painting to sell. It's in worse shape than i thought and gonna need some patches welded in. The guy that owned it before me thought slapping thick paint over rust was good enough apparently, thanks dick. So far I've pushed my scraper though in a few different spots, it might just be easier to reskin the whole thing than patch it, idk yet.

Now I'm just waiting for some guy to get here to buy an old bell housing and clutch. Seeing how I'm 2 for 10 with people showing up when they say they will, 
i'm not expecting much. I'm gonna go clean the garage and wait, at least it won't be wasted time.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 27, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> The robot is getting angry
> View attachment 4205725 View attachment 4205727
> Freedom!
> View attachment 4205728
> That was 10 minutes of less than exciting entertainment, thought it was going to sand a holle in the floor.



Sand da floor!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Sand da floor!


Roomba on, Roomba off Danielson


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 27, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Roomba on, Roomba off Danielson



Clean first, Clean Hard, No mercy, Sir!









Sweep the floor...


----------



## lokie (Sep 27, 2018)

I have rugs, furniture and different types of flooring that prevent 
roomba from doing an effective job.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 27, 2018)

Has anyone ever fisted a pussy?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 27, 2018)

Lol, fuckin Sunshine


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 27, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I don't remember if it was Neo or chunky but one of them has some really good robot vs dog shit stories.


Robot vacuum vs dog shit is *not* pretty.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 27, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Has anyone ever fisted a pussy?


My hands are huge, I'm afraid they'd get stuck. I'd have to go to the ER wearing some poor girl as a hand puppet...


----------



## ANC (Sep 27, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Ever do anything with it after, like save, dry and use it? Betcha Otzi would've killed for sock stuffers like that


This is my first run using this method.... I have heard about people making cookies from roots... apparently, it makes you horny.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 27, 2018)

ANC said:


> This is my first run using this method.... I have heard about people making cookies from roots... apparently, *it makes you horny*.


But then one would have to deal with someone; I better think this through


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 28, 2018)

Wtf have I got into? You guys just made me say wtf?!


----------



## ANC (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Sep 28, 2018)

Can't help looking at the face, it says,' gums, yeah right'


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Robot vacuum vs dog shit is *not* pretty.


But it was one helluva story. I laugh everytime I think of it.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> My hands are huge, I'm afraid they'd get stuck. I'd have to go to the ER wearing some poor girl as a hand puppet...


I was working the ER the night they brought in some teenage kid and her German Shepherd.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I was working the ER the night they brought in some teenage kid and her German Shepherd.


Gross! Please don’t tell me the dog was stuck... smh wtf is wrong with people?!


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 28, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Gross! Please don’t tell me the dog was stuck... smh wtf is wrong with people?!


 did you just ask that?


curious2garden said:


> I was working the ER the night they brought in some teenage kid and her German Shepherd.


 Dont tell him or us anything pls...its way too early


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 28, 2018)

UNICRONLIVES said:


> did you just ask that?
> Dont tell him or us anything pls...its way too early


Yeah you’re right. I really don’t want to hear the answer. 


But again I ask, wtf is wrong with people?!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Gross! Please don’t tell me the dog was stuck... smh wtf is wrong with people?!


I was sailing past on my way to the guy with the GSW to the head. So I didn't ask any particulars.


----------



## ANC (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 28, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Gross! *Please don’t tell me the dog was stuck*... smh wtf is wrong with people?!


Pussy


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 28, 2018)

Lol asshole


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 28, 2018)

Penis


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 28, 2018)

Anus


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2018)

butthole


----------



## 420God (Sep 28, 2018)

I haven't smoked in 4 days. Not because I'm out but I wasn't feeling the same from it and was waking up with high anxiety. Figured it was a good time to take a break since I've been high everyday for 14 years. First couple days I still felt high but it really messed with my sleep and appetite. Starting to feel clear headed now, it's weird.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2018)

420God said:


> I haven't smoked in 4 days. Not because I'm out but I wasn't feeling the same from it and was waking up with high anxiety. Figured it was a good time to take a break since I've been high everyday for 14 years. First couple days I still felt high but it really messed with my sleep and appetite. Starting to feel clear headed now, it's weird.


always good to take a break once in a while.....i do the same...just put it down a take a break for a couple weeks to a month.....get my head out of the clouds kinda thing


----------



## ANC (Sep 28, 2018)

I only smoke one joint a day now, but I vape a fuck tonne of weed.
It is really easy to get too fucked up with the vape.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 28, 2018)

ANC said:


> It is really easy to get too fucked up with the vape.


Yes it is.
"Damn this tastes good but I don't see any smoke so I'll try some more".


----------



## ANC (Sep 28, 2018)

yeah like the first time I was like, this ain't doing shit to me... I made it like 3 minutes down the road in the car till it hit me like a steam train.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> But then one would have to deal with someone; I better think this through


The utter degradation it could lead to like 'friending' your wife on faecesbook ::

On an entirely unrelated subject LA now has an Axe throwing bar!
https://la.eater.com/2018/9/27/17910556/ax-throwing-bar-la-ax-north-hollywood-los-angeles-new

Until they get a Guns & Liquor bar I'm abstaining!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yes it is.
> "Damn this tastes good but I don't see any smoke so I'll try some more".


got my wife a vape pen.....so had to warn her to get to fucked up. She did one time, couldn't get out of the pool....


curious2garden said:


> The utter degradation it could lead to like 'friending' your wife on faecesbook ::
> 
> On an entirely unrelated subject LA now has an Axe throwing bar!
> https://la.eater.com/2018/9/27/17910556/ax-throwing-bar-la-ax-north-hollywood-los-angeles-new
> ...


come to Texas lol


----------



## ANC (Sep 28, 2018)

I have had sex and I won. Do I need to keep on doing it?
A day of babysitting a 6-year-old, like today, is the perfect contraceptive.

I just hit some bubble hash and then chucked some nice dried cheese flowers in the vape. I'm fucking lit.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 28, 2018)

ANC said:


> I have had sex and I won. Do I need to keep on doing it?
> A day of babysitting a 6-year-old, like today, is the perfect contraceptive.


Sounds like you got a "Participation Trophy".


----------



## blake9999 (Sep 28, 2018)

penis... asshole... dix...

O.K. now that I got into the swing of things today. I went to check on my regular autos. The male is almost 2 feet tall and is towering over the female next to it. I leaned the male over the female and gave it a few stern taps. A cloud of pollen fell from the male and covered the female. Noe according to Trump this is NOT rape so I'm safe. I'm hoping for a good seed crop for next year.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> got my wife a vape pen.....so had to warn her to get to fucked up. She did one time, couldn't get out of the pool....
> 
> 
> come to Texas lol


LOL I drove through it once, once was enough


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Sounds like you got a "Participation Trophy".


Well said.


----------



## ANC (Sep 28, 2018)

For most effort


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> The utter degradation it could lead to like 'friending' your wife on faecesbook ::
> 
> On an entirely unrelated subject LA now has an Axe throwing bar!
> https://la.eater.com/2018/9/27/17910556/ax-throwing-bar-la-ax-north-hollywood-los-angeles-new
> ...


Back in the 70's there was a combo Gun store/liquor/bar in Winters Calif. We had to pass it to get up in the hills to the start of the river so we could inner tube it down. Great place


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Back in the 70's there was a combo Gun store/liquor/bar in Winters Calif. We had to pass it to get up in the hills to the start of the river so we could inner tube it down. Great place


Great idea, guns and liquor how could that be bad?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Great idea, guns and liquor how could that be bad?


I thought so. Always thought what a great little town. BTW, there is a great beef palace still there, The Buckhorn Steakhouse
(http://buckhornsteakhouse.com/)


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I thought so. Always thought what a great little town. BTW, there is a great beef palace still there, The Buckhorn Steakhouse
> (http://buckhornsteakhouse.com/)


Menu looks wonderful, prices great and it's only 6+ hours from me ;(


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 28, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I thought so. Always thought what a great little town. BTW, there is a great beef palace still there, The Buckhorn Steakhouse
> (http://buckhornsteakhouse.com/)


Just a bit too far for me to drive.

Ya think GrubHub will deliver?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2018)

Now I need to accomplish more chopping and breakfast. I'm dithering over bacon and eggs or sausage and eggs sigh......


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Now I need to accomplish more chopping and breakfast. I'm dithering over bacon and eggs or sausage and eggs sigh......


Both


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Now I need to accomplish more chopping and breakfast. I'm dithering over bacon and eggs or sausage and eggs sigh......


all 3, bacon, eggs and sausage, top it off with OJ and coffee


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> all 3, bacon, eggs and sausage, top it off with OJ and coffee


No thanks I seriously dislike OJ way to sweet. But bacon, sausage and eggs is doable. Now I'm dithering over making a bacon sandwich, it's obviously one of those days, sigh.......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Now I need to accomplish more chopping and breakfast. I'm dithering over bacon and eggs or sausage and eggs sigh......


Can you make that X2?

I'll get there as quick as I can.


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> No thanks I seriously dislike OJ way to sweet. But bacon, sausage and eggs is doable. Now I'm dithering over making a bacon sandwich, it's obviously one of those days, sigh.......


 Thats too much bacon!!.........said no one ...EVER!!


----------



## Bareback (Sep 28, 2018)

Careful oj will kill you....


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Careful oj will kill you....


'struth


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> No thanks I seriously dislike OJ way to sweet. But bacon, sausage and eggs is doable. Now I'm dithering over making a bacon sandwich, it's obviously one of those days, sigh.......


you could try a BELT sandwich with sausage on the side......Bacon, Egg, lettuce and tomato sandwich.....toast the bread...


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> you could try a BELT sandwich with sausage on the side......Bacon, Egg, lettuce and tomato sandwich.....toast the bread...


No bread, lettuce wrap, that could work, I'll slice the sausage in 1/2


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> No thanks I seriously dislike OJ way to sweet. But bacon, sausage and eggs is doable. Now I'm dithering over making a bacon sandwich, it's obviously one of those days, sigh.......


mmmmmm...bacon


----------



## ANC (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Sep 28, 2018)

The barbeque is still semi-enthusiast by SA standards, but those skewers gain you some points.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 28, 2018)

ANC said:


> The barbeque is still semi-enthusiast by SA standards, but those skewers gain you some points.


Oh you don’t know me son! Axe errr one about my bbq. I own 4 different kinds of pits/smokers/grills.This is just for me and my homie. So I broke out my tiny Webber.


Btw I’m from Texas! We know bbq brother, trust me.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 28, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Oh you don’t know me son! Axe errr one about my bbq. I own 4 different kinds of pits/smokers/grills.This is just for me and my homie. So I broke out my tiny Webber.
> 
> 
> Btw I’m from Texas! We know bbq brother, trust me.


Pro tip, if you're going to bbq some boneless chicken go with the leg meat. That breast gets dry as fuck. With your track record for over cooking things that's a recipe for disaster ..Trust me, I'm a professional.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 28, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Pro tip, if you're going to bbq some boneless chicken go with the leg meat. That breast gets dry as fuck. With your track record for over cooking things that's a recipe for disaster ..Trust me, I'm a professional. View attachment 4206851


You mother fucker!
 
That was last nights steak with a mushroom, garlic, and onion sauce. It was fucking killer


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 28, 2018)

Finished product 
 
 
With muh beer


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Sep 28, 2018)

I can normally not name half the stuff in Gary's plate, he eats way too healthy.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 28, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> You mother fucker!
> View attachment 4206869
> That was last nights steak with a mushroom, garlic, and onion sauce. It was fucking killer


That looks bomb, Af....


Gary Goodson said:


> Finished product
> View attachment 4206875
> View attachment 4206876
> With muh beer


Good shit, I wanna put the stuff you produce in my mouth...


----------



## jacksmuff (Sep 28, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Pro tip, if you're going to bbq some boneless chicken go with the leg meat. That breast gets dry as fuck. With your track record for over cooking things that's a recipe for disaster ..Trust me, I'm a professional. View attachment 4206851


That looks so good right now.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2018)

Is it me, did we all get the munchies all of a sudden...


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> Is it me, did we all get the munchies all of a sudden...


I just want Sunshine's Rose Cider


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I just want Sunshine's Rose Cider


i just got ice tea and a note next to some skirt steak and chicken.....looks like i'm cooking tonight...lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 28, 2018)

lol a beer and a note for more beer would be just fine for me


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 28, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> lol a beer and a note for more beer would be just fine for me


actually that's what it say's, we're outa beer.....lol..told her ok....i'll get some when i get off work, gotta go back there now to finish the day off.....paper work and crapola.....


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 4206954


1 last plant to kill


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> 1 last plant to kill


Hurry up mama!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> 1 last plant to kill


Wha happened to my breakfast?
I though you were cooking for both of us.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Wha happened to my breakfast?
> I though you were cooking for both of us.


I thought you were drinking for both of us.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I thought you were drinking for both of us.


Tit for Tat I see. . .
I think I got the better end of the bargain.


----------



## dangledo (Sep 28, 2018)

A lil play from @Gary Goodson 's book
 
 a week or so ago. Peach habanero bbq. Love that shit. 

Open the vents and it cleans itself


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 28, 2018)

dangledo said:


> A lil play from @Gary Goodson 's book
> View attachment 4206976
> View attachment 4206977 a week or so ago. Peach habanero bbq. Love that shit.
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## jacksmuff (Sep 28, 2018)

If you all would stop posting BBQ chicken that would be great. I know what's for dinner tomorrow. with some grilled corn and mushrooms.


----------



## dangledo (Sep 28, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> If you all would stop posting BBQ chicken that would be great. I know what's for dinner tomorrow. with some grilled corn and mushrooms.


Lemme guess, Lahbsta?


----------



## jacksmuff (Sep 28, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Lemme guess, Lahbsta?


nope I've stopped eating it so sick of it. chicken and steak is what's for dinner.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 28, 2018)

I started a new website on Weebly a few days ago. Since then I've received about a dozen emails from them: The first 8 or so we're welcoming and upselling me. The 9th asked me to provide info that I already had or they'd close my account and lose my domain name. I did as they instructed, then wrote support a message to please stop harassing and threatening me, and that I felt like I bought into some psycho ex-gf going with them, and that I want no more emails. Since then, they wrote me to apolgize... and 2 more emails after that asking me to please rate their support service... Smh...


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> If you all would stop posting BBQ chicken that would be great. I know what's for dinner tomorrow. with some grilled corn and mushrooms.


As long as you have all you can eat lobsters, NO


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 28, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 4206954


Have you ever fisted anyone with that hand, gary? I get the feeling that hand spends a lot of time in the silent duck position.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 28, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Have you ever fisted anyone with that hand, gary? I get the feeling that hand spends a lot of time in the silent duck position.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 28, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


>


The last time i entered the tunnel of love my whole hand came out covered in froth. It looked like I stuck it into a bucket of shaving cream.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Have you ever fisted anyone with that hand, gary? I get the feeling that hand spends a lot of time in the silent duck position.


@Gary Goodson did you see that!!! FIGHT!!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 28, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> The last time i entered the tunnel of love my whole hand came out covered in froth. It looked like I stuck it into a bucket of shaving cream.


Like a cream froth or more like an egg white meringue ?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> @Gary Goodson did you see that!!! FIGHT!!!


Never! Familia dont fight familia


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 28, 2018)

Dessert in 15 min.


----------



## dangledo (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Never! Familia dont fight familia


The Irish, now THEY were entertainers at any family gathering and especially wakes.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 28, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Dessert in 15 min.
> View attachment 4207062


Meringue puffs?


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 28, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Meringue puffs?


Chocolate Chip Coooooooookies


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## 420God (Sep 28, 2018)

New Last Man Standing was great, the new Murphy Brown sucked balls.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 28, 2018)

420God said:


> New Last Man Standing was great, the new Murphy Brown sucked balls.


Pity. I used to love that show.


----------



## 420God (Sep 28, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> Pity. I used to love that show.


I remember watching it with my parents, the jokes seemed to forced. Kinda reminded me of the new Will and Grace reboot, me and the wife use to love that show.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 28, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


>


Hey just curious

Have you ever cried for weeks because see4 called Forbes right wing garbage?


----------



## 420God (Sep 28, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


>


That sounds wildly racist. Must suck to walk around with so much hate.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 28, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Hey just curious
> 
> Have you ever cried for weeks because see4 called Forbes right wing garbage?


Why do you ask?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2018)

420God said:


> That sounds wildly racist. Must suck to walk around with so much hate.


I think it eventually corrodes your mind.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I think it eventually corrodes your mind.


Too late.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Too late.


Actually you have to have a mind in the first place.


----------



## 420God (Sep 28, 2018)

I've accomplished a good buzz tonight, hopefully the wife feels the same so I can get some butt action.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2018)

420God said:


> I've accomplished a good buzz tonight, hopefully the wife feels the same so I can get some butt action.


Ahh you guys are the cutest couple and YOU are the luckiest guy ever!! Tell her I said hi


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 28, 2018)

420God said:


> I've accomplished a good buzz tonight, hopefully the wife feels the same so I can get some butt action.


Ouch. Get relaxed.


----------



## 420God (Sep 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Ahh you guys are the cutest couple and YOU are the luckiest guy ever!! Tell her I said hi


She sees everything I post. She knows.


----------



## lokie (Sep 29, 2018)

420God said:


> She sees everything I post. She knows.


----------



## ANC (Sep 29, 2018)

I'm pulling out weeds in the garden, I'm already regretting starting.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 29, 2018)

ANC said:


> I'm pulling out weeds in the garden, I'm already regretting starting.


At least you are pulling out ;D no more pesky procreation.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 29, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> If you all would stop posting BBQ chicken that would be great. I know what's for dinner tomorrow. with some grilled corn and mushrooms.


here, here's the other side of the smoker situation. this is what the smoker looks like after you run 80 pounds of wings through it
  
takes a quart bottle of 50/50 Zep degreaser and a pressure washer to get it nice and shiny again.
so just remember this when you're staring at the smokers at home depot, thinking of all the things you could smoke.....


----------



## 420God (Sep 29, 2018)

Picking up silage with a little hangover. That tractor is loud as fuck.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 29, 2018)

420God said:


> Picking up silage with a little hangover. That tractor is loud as fuck.
> 
> View attachment 4207298


That's what separates the men from the boys, you are out doing it!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2018)

420God said:


> Picking up silage with a little hangover. That tractor is loud as fuck.
> 
> View attachment 4207298


I expected to see, maybe ... this from you


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 29, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> here, here's the other side of the smoker situation. this is what the smoker looks like after you run 80 pounds of wings through it
> View attachment 4207290 View attachment 4207291
> takes a quart bottle of 50/50 Zep degreaser and a pressure washer to get it nice and shiny again.
> so just remember this when you're staring at the smokers at home depot, thinking of all the things you could smoke.....


That's why I love my egg you just open the vents and let it cook off and it's clean as a baby's bottom.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 29, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> here, here's the other side of the smoker situation. this is what the smoker looks like after you run 80 pounds of wings through it
> View attachment 4207290 View attachment 4207291
> takes a quart bottle of 50/50 Zep degreaser and a pressure washer to get it nice and shiny again.
> so just remember this when you're staring at the smokers at home depot, thinking of all the things you could smoke.....


Excellent example to avoid the chrome/stainless steel ones; flat black is the way to go


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 29, 2018)

Well Ive managed to make it to the fridge and obtain a beer....This is gunna be a good day!!


----------



## dstroy (Sep 29, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> The robot is getting angry
> View attachment 4205725 View attachment 4205727
> Freedom!
> View attachment 4205728
> That was 10 minutes of less than exciting entertainment, thought it was going to sand a holle in the floor.


I laughed waaaaay fuckin too hard at this. Scared my dog. 

thanks bro


----------



## dstroy (Sep 29, 2018)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4206205 I know most of you don't hang out in the hydro section so I thought I'd post a brag shot.


Nice roots bro, grats on the recent legislation in your neck of the woods


----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 29, 2018)

Last day to take advantage of a 20% off everything September sale (email exclusive!) ..so I stocked up at the hydro store! Got a bunch of good stuff including ffof..!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 29, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Excellent example to avoid the chrome/stainless steel ones; flat black is the way to go


because it's not hot enough after 4 or 5 hours in the sun, lets paint it flat black, too.......


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 29, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> because it's not hot enough after 4 or 5 hours in the sun, lets paint it flat black, too.......


Yep


----------



## dangledo (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## 420God (Sep 29, 2018)

Cooking up some bass filets.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 29, 2018)

420God said:


> Cooking up some bass filets.
> 
> View attachment 4207503


MMMmmm some fresh squeezed lemon yum!


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 29, 2018)

Just got back from playing a wedding in MI. The ceremony was at this gorgeous private estate right off the lake. The backdrop was mystical, a slate gray sky along with gray waves gently crashing against the shore. That sound was so romantic that I'm thinking of having a recording of those waves play at my own next wedding. Which would be number three if you're counting. I'm not...


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 29, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Just got back from playing a wedding in MI. The ceremony was at this gorgeous private estate right off the lake. The backdrop was mystical, a slate gray sky along with gray waves gently crashing against the shore. That sound was so romantic that I'm thinking of having a recording of those waves play at my own next wedding. Which would be number three if you're counting. I'm not...


Just make the wave recording and have a nice meet with that special escort you like. (but I don't really have to tell you that)


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 29, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Just make the wave recording and have a nice meet with that special escort you like. (but I don't really have to tell you that)



Totally. It would be like us doing it on the beach. She may also pretend to marry me, but I'm sure that costs extra...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 29, 2018)

420God said:


> Cooking up some bass filets.
> 
> View attachment 4207503


That looks good but I'm gonna have to teach you how to tempura.


----------



## 420God (Sep 29, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That looks good but I'm gonna have to teach you how to tempura.


----------



## 420God (Sep 29, 2018)

I have like a dozen different batters.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 29, 2018)

420God said:


> I have like a dozen different batters.


Any beer batters? Got to love beer battered sunnies during my time in MN


----------



## 420God (Sep 29, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Any beer batters? Got to love beer battered sunnies during my time in MN


For sure, most of the time I just add beer to whatever batter I'm using.


----------



## 420God (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 29, 2018)

420God said:


> For sure, most of the time I just add beer to whatever batter I'm using.


When it calls for water I add beer.
I also add minced onion and garlic to the batter - it's pretty fantabulous.


----------



## 420God (Sep 29, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> When it calls for water I add beer.
> I also add minced onion and garlic to the batter - it's pretty fantabulous.


I just wish I had more fish to fry, I like trying something different each time. Fishing has been shit this year. We had 6 inches of rain in 3 days earlier this year and since then nothing is biting.


----------



## jacksmuff (Sep 29, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Any beer batters? Got to love beer battered sunnies during my time in MN


beer batter is easy just replace the water with beer


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 29, 2018)

Where's @Metasynth ? I bet he has some good recipes. I use regular flour with about 1/4 cornstarch and then some cayenne, paprika, onion powder, garlic powder, salt, pepper and some baking soda. Then add some beer. It seems to get the job done  

I vary the spices depending on what I'm frying. I love chaat spices mmmmm


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 29, 2018)

420God said:


> I just wish I had more fish to fry, I like trying something different each time. Fishing has been shit this year. We had 6 inches of rain in 3 days earlier this year and since then nothing is biting.


That sux - headed out tomorrow to lay out a 800 ft longline for halibut, location - location - location. Also to see what the deer situation is on the beaches.
If we get it right it's gonna hurt. (I hope).


----------



## 420God (Sep 29, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That sux - headed out tomorrow to lay out a 800 ft longline for halibut, location - location - location. Also to see what the deer situation is on the beaches.
> If we get it right it's gonna hurt. (I hope).


I'd love to fish the ocean, best we've got is lake Michigan. Decent salmon but that's about it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 29, 2018)

420God said:


> I'd love to fish the ocean, best we've got is lake Michigan. Decent salmon but that's about it.


We've got a lot of coastline & plenty of room for hard working folks.
And it doesn't hurt that your Mrs 420 is such a cutie. 

Just jerking your chain but the lack of quality seafood would drive me nutz.


----------



## 420God (Sep 29, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We've got a lot of coastline & plenty of room for hard working folks.
> And it doesn't hurt that your Mrs 420 is such a cutie.
> 
> Just jerking your chain but the lack of quality seafood would drive me nutz.


I haven't had lobster in 10 years. Nearest place is an hour and a half away.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 29, 2018)

Don't have lobster here but we had fresh Red King Crab for dinner.

Does that count?


----------



## 420God (Sep 29, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Don't have lobster here but we had fresh Red King Crab for dinner.
> 
> Does that count?


Close enough. Our asian restaurants don't even have seafood. Shitty part about being in the Midwest.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 29, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Don't have lobster here but we had fresh Red King Crab for dinner.
> 
> Does that count?


Fuck yeah it does. Oh and tempura is really easy.
Flour, Cornstarch, and something bubbly like seltzer or beer.


Boom, S my D bitches!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 29, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Fuck yeah it does. Oh and tempura is really easy.
> Flour, Cornstarch, and something bubbly like seltzer or beer.
> 
> 
> Boom, S my D bitches!


Flour/Cornstarch 50/50?
I've been a lazy ass & always bought the box.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 29, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Flour/Cornstarch 50/50?
> I've been a lazy ass & always bought the box.


I like it at about 1/4


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 29, 2018)

^

1/4 cornstarch to flour


But I’m pretty sure it’s more about the bubbly. You just don’t want a thick batter. 


You could even use tapioca flour/potato startch


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 29, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Flour/Cornstarch 50/50?
> I've been a lazy ass & always bought the box.





curious2garden said:


> I like it at about 1/4





Gary Goodson said:


> ^
> 
> 1/4 cornstarch to flour
> 
> ...


you women and your precise measurement shit!!...


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 29, 2018)

[let me keep it awhile..pls


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 29, 2018)

UNICRONLIVES said:


> you women and your precise measurement shit!!...


Bitch please! I have a wiener the size of a cucumber! 



And for the record I don’t measure anything when I cook. I go by eye asshole!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 29, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Bitch please! I have a wiener the size of a cucumber!
> 
> 
> 
> And for the record I don’t measure anything when I cook. I go by eye asshole!


iAsshole


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 29, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Bitch please! I have a wiener the size of a cucumber!
> 
> 
> 
> And for the record I don’t measure anything when I cook. I go by eye asshole!


I dont have that Operating system...Biiaatch


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 29, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Bitch please! I have a wiener the size of a cucumber!
> 
> 
> 
> And for the record I don’t measure anything when I cook. I go by eye asshole!


pics or it didnt happen Gaaarry..U know the drill...plus I wanna see your D!!....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 29, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Bitch please! I have a wiener the size of a cucumber!
> 
> 
> 
> And for the record I don’t measure anything when I cook. I go by eye asshole!




tiny Mexican gherkins.....


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 29, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4207677
> tiny Mexican gherkins.....


LMAO


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 29, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4207677
> tiny Mexican gherkins.....


Bitch I will put my cornichon all the way down your throat!


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 29, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Bitch I will put my cornichon all the way down your throat!


But there SOO cute!...how many u got?!..I bet I can get thirteen in my mouth!!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 29, 2018)

Lmao


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 30, 2018)

Crazy bunch of pendejos


----------



## dangledo (Sep 30, 2018)

420God said:


> Close enough. Our asian restaurants don't even have seafood. Shitty part about being in the Midwest.


We're pretty lucky here where im at in midwest. Really good seafood shop that flies in fresh every/every other day. Also carry dry aged, grass fed beef so that's a plus. Expensive as fuck but if youre in the mood they've got it.

I've never had prawns before and after trying them I'll opt for them over lobster.
Hit them with an hour of smoke at 200 and they were about perfect for me. 

Again I'm a thousand miles from the ocean so my seafood palate is probably not the best.


----------



## 420God (Sep 30, 2018)

dangledo said:


> We're pretty lucky here where im at in midwest. Really good seafood shop that flies in fresh every/every other day. Also carry dry aged, grass fed beef so that's a plus. Expensive as fuck but if youre in the mood they've got it.
> 
> I've never had prawns before and after trying them I'll opt for them over lobster.
> Hit them with an hour of smoke at 200 and they were about perfect for me.
> ...


Mmmmm, surf and turf.

Fuck, I might have to catch some crayfish now. Closest I'm gonna get without having to drive to Green Bay.


----------



## 420God (Sep 30, 2018)

Just took these. I wonder if I'm missing any cats or chickens.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 30, 2018)

420God said:


> Just took these. I wonder if I'm missing any cats or chickens.
> 
> View attachment 4207870 View attachment 4207871


if you aren't missing any chickens, bet your neighbors are


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 30, 2018)

420God said:


> Just took these. I wonder if I'm missing any cats or chickens.
> 
> View attachment 4207870 View attachment 4207871


Load master...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 30, 2018)

here's one of those things i'm not sure what to think about. it's cool in one way, that someone is creative and talented enough to make something like this. then, there's the way that this is a fucking creepy thing to have....
my boss has this thing hanging in his house, apparently one of his grandfathers friends made it for him, and it's been in his family since then....
it's Half a taxidermied eagle, and the "stump" it's setting on is the other half of the eagle........


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 30, 2018)

420God said:


> Cooking up some bass filets.
> 
> View attachment 4207503


It's all about the bass. 

(no treble)


----------



## dangledo (Sep 30, 2018)

I doobie leave we've reached the terrible twos, just shy of. absolutely loses his shit if he doesn't get his way. Banging his head on whatever is around. He's had a forehead bruise for weeks now. He get it from momma. Not the bruise, the losing his mind.


----------



## dangledo (Sep 30, 2018)

He gets even more pissed when we show him the video of himself.

May be wrong but it cracks me up


----------



## ANC (Sep 30, 2018)

Don't fall for his shit.


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 30, 2018)

Get a sparring helmet...or a water noodle n duct tape


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 30, 2018)

UNICRONLIVES said:


> Get a *sparring helmet*...snip..


I agree, I'd also invest in a water pistol and shoot him with it (don't let him see you do it). Then have some shit to distract him with after the water surprise. Opening a cabinet to pans and spoons for him to bang worked for mine.


----------



## dangledo (Sep 30, 2018)

ANC said:


> Don't fall for his shit.


Man o man im guilty af so i know i don't help at all. I'm trying though. Really bad when he wakes up at 2 and starts wailing. He won't chill unless i lay down with him in the lounge chair in his room. 100% on me but i fall for it every time. Tried giving him 30 minutes of crying in bed before i caved just last night. He shut right up. He wins again. Smh

Youre right


----------



## dangledo (Sep 30, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I agree, I'd also invest in a water pistol and shoot him with it (don't let him see you do it). Then have some shit to distract him with after the water surprise. Opening a cabinet to pans and spoons for him to bang worked for mine.


My mother did that on his first tantrum, with her. She said he hollered for an hour straight, then she sprayed him and he immediately stopped. Told her not to tell my wife but really what do you think of that? I really really considered it yesterday.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 30, 2018)

dangledo said:


> My mother did that on his first tantrum, with her. She said he hollered for an hour straight, then she sprayed him and he immediately stopped. Told her not to tell my wife but really what do you think of that? I really really considered it yesterday.


I recommended it because it works. It does not hurt them and immediately breaks their thought process, then you divert them. BTW I'm also the mom that during teething rubbed their gums with alcohol and wasn't beneath being generous. It worked for both of us, YMMV.

Today one is a state trooper, the other a Ph.D. EE last but not least is a RN. None of them are addicted to any substances, rarely use alcohol, but one did develop a gun fetish (again, never let them see you use it).


----------



## dangledo (Sep 30, 2018)

The thought seems really fucked up but it's just water, right? 

I mean yes it's water but how wrong is it?

@see4 buckle up bro. It gets bumpy


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 30, 2018)

dangledo said:


> The thought seems really fucked up but it's just water, right?
> 
> I mean yes it's water but how wrong is it?
> 
> @see4 buckle up bro. It gets bumpy


ha ha hahaaaaaaaaaa bumpy, wait till they are teenagers and visions of trash compactors dance in your head.


----------



## dangledo (Sep 30, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I recommended it because it works. It does not hurt them and immediately breaks their thought process, then you divert them. BTW I'm also the mom that during teething rubbed their gums with alcohol and wasn't beneath being generous. It worked for both of us, YMMV.
> 
> Today one is a state trooper, the other a Ph.D. EE last but not least is a RN. None of them are addicted to any substances, rarely use alcohol, but one did develop a gun fetish (again, never let them see you use it).


Well I've always thought you to be the wisest of the wise here in tnt, my mother being at the top of the list, (3 hell raising boys) so I'm gonna give it a whirl.

My first thought when my mom did it was he's not a fucking cat but in hindsight she's seen it all so what tf do i know. 

Really, much appreciated, because it's made tension that my wife and i have never had after 13 years together. , Annie. 

Obviously there's no reasoning with a toddler.


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Sep 30, 2018)

Ive never even spanked my daughter...NOT ONCE!! I think beatin your kid(s) is completely unhealthy for them. Water gun..fuck yea!! She is 20 now 2 jubs and a full ride scholarship at Ball State and has her own place...Maybe I just got lucky..or it was the Devil voice I made!!?..


----------



## dstroy (Sep 30, 2018)

Need a new flywheel, this is what happens when you’re trying to go up a hill so you can pull off the hwy with a slipping clutch. (Slipped it for probably 30 secs or about TEN times longer than you should ever “normally”). My new setup can hold a lot more tq than this one did.

The bell housing had full fiber segments in it which only happens if the clutch disc explodes usually. Good thing the substrate didn’t shatter. I don’t know what came first, but I bet the flywheel cracked from the heat and chewed up the disc. The pressure plate side looks alright, and has a good bit of material (4mm). No grooving on the pressure plate it’s totally fine.

 
 
 

Maybe this new clutch will last more than one season...


----------



## dangledo (Sep 30, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> ha ha hahaaaaaaaaaa bumpy, wait till they are teenagers and visions of trash compactors dance in your head.


Lmao


----------



## ANC (Sep 30, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Man o man im guilty af so i know i don't help at all. I'm trying though. Really bad when he wakes up at 2 and starts wailing. He won't chill unless i lay down with him in the lounge chair in his room. 100% on me but i fall for it every time. Tried giving him 30 minutes of crying in bed before i caved just last night. He shut right up. He wins again. Smh
> 
> Youre right


The night we brought my daughter home, I put her cot next to the bed...
She slept well till some point in the night she put up a crying spell.
I sternly said from my side of bed, "stop your shit, we are too old for this!"
She piped down and went to sleep. She was a good sleeper after that. and we have not sat up one night with a child in the 6 years we have had her.


----------



## dstroy (Sep 30, 2018)

dangledo said:


> I doobie leave we've reached the terrible twos, just shy of. absolutely loses his shit if he doesn't get his way. Banging his head on whatever is around. He's had a forehead bruise for weeks now. He get it from momma. Not the bruise, the losing his mind.
> View attachment 4207975


Oh you’re just getting started lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 30, 2018)

Nachos and the Dallas Cowboys!

4th quarter and the punk ass lions just got a TD, but we’re still up by 3 and I’ve got a beer. So let’s do this Cowboys!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 30, 2018)

Fuck yeah we won!!! We really needed that! Go Cowboys!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 30, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Fuck yeah we won!!! We really needed that! Go Cowboys!


Sorry bro can't like that.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 30, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Well I've always thought you to be the wisest of the wise here in tnt, my mother being at the top of the list, (3 hell raising boys) so I'm gonna give it a whirl.
> 
> My first thought when my mom did it was he's not a fucking cat but in hindsight she's seen it all so what tf do i know.
> 
> ...


Thank you, and kids play that tension between parents like a highly trained musician. The thing with the water pistol is it's shocking so it breaks the frustration loop in their brain. But you have to be ready to divert IMMEDIATELY or they re-orient and go right back into frustration loop and the second shot of water doesn't break it. They habituate rapidly.

Giving a kid a swat on the heavily padded tush works the same way. They are so surprised. Beating doesn't work but a mental re-boot does. But a spritz of water does a great job. Your mom knows her shit and none of you lost an arm, leg or eye right?

As for the kid screaming at night to get you away from your wife I'd put a stop to that. Ask your mom and her mom their input. Discuss it, then follow through, mercilessly. They can't hurt themselves by screaming and eventually they go to sleep never to remember in the morning.



ANC said:


> The night we brought my daughter home, I put her cot next to the bed...
> She slept well till some point in the night she put up a crying spell.
> I sternly said from my side of bed, "stop your shit, we are too old for this!"
> She piped down and went to sleep. She was a good sleeper after that. and we have not sat up one night with a child in the 6 years we have had her.


Lucky you had a girl, boys neurological systems are less developed when born and they lag for a long time.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 30, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Sorry bro can't like that.


LOL close your eyes and pretend you're liking the nacho post.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 30, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> They can't hurt themselves by screaming and eventually they go to sleep never to remember in the morning.


Amen - sometimes it can feel like the cruelest thing to do when honestly it's the right thing.
If they are acting out sans a reason (dirty diaper, hungry, etc...) then that behavior needs to be understood and dealt with, otherwise they will play you like nobody's business.

Edit: From the father of 4 good/successful kids.
~I got lucky I think~


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 30, 2018)

the summer after my younger sister was born was hot and humid, and hard to sleep. for about 3 months, one of my parents would have to drive her around with the windows open in the car for an hour or two, two or three times a week...or she would keep them all awake, squalling. i could sleep through armageddon, back then, i don't actually remember this, but heard my mom tell the story for years....


----------



## ANC (Oct 1, 2018)

Took my daughter to grandma for the holidays and took Mimi to the vet to get fixed. 
Two rounds of her in heat was all my sanity can handle... thank the good lord she is an indoor cat.
Have to fetch her in 15 minutes... Shame the trauma.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 1, 2018)

dangledo said:


> @see4 buckle up bro. It gets bumpy


They're all cute when they're all young so you don't eat them. Then they're 6 and you're like "hey sweetie, please pass the muffins". And they're like "fuck you dad". It's awesome. All joking aside you have to be the bad guy or they will play you like a motherfucking fiddle.


----------



## ANC (Oct 1, 2018)

I'm waiting for the day she starts to swear...
She did slip a mild curse word last weekend at grandmas, but I think grandma was more freaking out about my swearing, so she never heard it.
Inlaws!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 1, 2018)

i got charged for doing bad stuff. i might get my ass beat as well, but if my folks had to pay for something i did, they made me work it off.
i got to work my ass off till whatever i did was paid for, and didn't get comic books, candy, movie money, nothing, till it was paid for.
had to clean out the wood furnace, bring in kindling and wood, shovel snow, work in the garden, sometimes just stand there and hand tools to my dad while he was fixing something....


----------



## Bareback (Oct 1, 2018)

Me and the ol' lady ( Nana Bareback ) celebrated our 30th anniversary this weekend with a road trip, to a hole in the ground.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 1, 2018)

Bareback said:


> our 30th anniversary


Combined or this go round  congrats either way.

Very cool, and I bet it’s, very cool down there.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 1, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Me and the ol' lady ( Nana Bareback ) celebrated our 30th anniversary this weekend with a road trip, to a hole in the ground.


very nice, congrats


----------



## Bareback (Oct 1, 2018)

UNICRONLIVES said:


> Ive never even spanked my daughter...NOT ONCE!! I think beatin your kid(s) is completely unhealthy for them. Water gun..fuck yea!! She is 20 now 2 jubs and a full ride scholarship at Ball State and has her own place...Maybe I just got lucky..or it was the Devil voice I made!!?..


I spanked my kids if they needed it or not. Both graduated at the top of the class. Both got many many scholarships, both have one or more master degrees. Spanking is the same as a water pistol, it's what happens after that counts. But to each parent do it your own way ( as long as it works ) .


----------



## Bareback (Oct 1, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Combined or this go round  congrats either way.
> 
> Very cool, and I bet it’s, very cool down there.


Combined , and the tour guide said 60f year around.


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 1, 2018)

Went out to Denver to see big gogantic at red rocks and it was insane. Even crazier was my flight round trip to Boston nonstop was $98 ! I accomplished not dying on the trip and not draining my bank account. Its back to reality tomorrow so I suppose there is time still


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 1, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Went out to Denver to see big gogantic at red rocks and it was insane. Even crazier was my flight round trip to Boston nonstop was $98 ! I accomplished not dying on the trip and not draining my bank account. Its back to reality tomorrow so I suppose there is time still


Nice, I’m flying out in a few weeks. I could get round trip to Vegas for 130 but my buddy is 7hrs away so I gotta fly into Reno, 450


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 1, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Me and the ol' lady ( Nana Bareback ) celebrated our 30th anniversary this weekend with a road trip, to a hole in the ground.


How are the acoustics?


----------



## Bareback (Oct 1, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> How are the acoustics?


Amazing, I was letting out a big Tarzan yell until the little lady punched me in the stomach. She said I was scaring the grandbaby, but I think she scared the other guests. It was an amazing place, only a little over a hour drive but I had never visited before. The gift shop sucked though, and a recent collapse had closed a portion of the tunnels so I was a little disappointed but it was a good day. 
A pic of a seven foot tall Indian skeleton and a butterfly molesting my daughter's foot.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 1, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Me and the ol' lady ( Nana Bareback ) celebrated our 30th anniversary this weekend with a road trip, to a hole in the ground.


Subliminal penis! Good job and Happy 30th.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 1, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Subliminal penis! Good job and Happy 30th.


I know right, when I saw that formation I had to get a pic. The one coming down from the ceiling and the one from the floor was about 3' apart, very cool.


----------



## 420God (Oct 1, 2018)

Carved our first pumpkin for Halloween. 

 

Seeds are in the oven.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 1, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Me and the ol' lady ( Nana Bareback ) celebrated our 30th anniversary this weekend with a road trip, to a hole in the ground.


Congrats! Looks cool.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 1, 2018)

420God said:


> Carved our first pumpkin for Halloween.
> 
> View attachment 4208797
> 
> ...


Simple, scary, well done! How do you get the seeds that clean? Mine always have strings attached.


----------



## 420God (Oct 1, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Simple, scary, well done! How do you get the seeds that clean? Mine always have strings attached.


They came out pretty clean but we give them a rinse before salting.


----------



## 420God (Oct 1, 2018)

Oh, and the pumpkin is carved like Sam from the movie Trick r Treat.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 2, 2018)

killer pumpkin...

ok why am i awake....oh that's right $$$$$ .......crap

coffee in hand, hope everyone is doing ok....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 2, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> killer pumpkin...
> 
> ok why am i awake....oh that's right $$$$$ .......crap
> 
> coffee in hand, hope everyone is doing ok....


my neighbor is out of town, my boss is out of town, my phone is set to voicemail (which i have purposely never set up),
i'm sitting on half an elbow of assorted weed, and about 20 grams of hash....if this ain't a good day, i'm fucking doing it wrong


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 2, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> my neighbor is out of town, my boss is out of town, my phone is set to voicemail (which i have purposely never set up),
> i'm sitting on half an elbow of assorted weed, and about 20 grams of hash....if this ain't a good day, i'm fucking doing it wrong


no my friend, i think in you part of the world, everything is .......how should i say........okie dokie...lol


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Today I learned that some nutes by Cutting Edge Solutions can have precipitation problems.
> View attachment 4174163
> View attachment 4174164
> 
> ...


At least you know they didn't cheat ya on the iron...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 2, 2018)

The beagle woke me at 02:00 to go out so I put him on his runner off the back porch - - - and then we saw the bear.
Photo op moment:
Me on the porch (naked of course), beagle barking furiously while I'm holding runner, bear about 25' away looking confused.

It seemed to last forever - I dragged the screaming pup back into the house, closed the sliding glass door & grabbed the shotgun and (thankfully) like a well mannered bruin he simply sauntered back into the woods.

~I haven't slept since & coffee not necessary, too much Adrenalin~


----------



## injinji (Oct 2, 2018)

I talked the wife into me leaving for the trail after lunch today instead of in the morning. Just a quick run to the local cafe for lunch, then a pack shakedown and I'm outdoors for a few days. I'm heading south. The Florida Trail is free, but lots of road walk. State parks are 5 bucks a night for backpackers. But they have water, bathrooms and electricity just for the taking. I'll decide when I get down that way. I have a friend who will drop me off and pick me up off the Florida Trail, but I haven't called to ask what his schedule is like.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 2, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The beagle woke me at 02:00 to go out so I put him on his runner off the back porch - - - and then we saw the bear.
> Photo op moment:
> Me on the porch (naked of course), beagle barking furiously while I'm holding runner, bear about 25' away looking confused.
> 
> ...


I think the bear recognized your consideration. You yelled at him (?) naked and upright, just as he would have done.

"That'll do, manbearpig ... "


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 2, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The beagle woke me at 02:00 to go out so I put him on his runner off the back porch - - - and then we saw the bear.
> Photo op moment:
> Me on the porch (naked of course), beagle barking furiously while I'm holding runner, bear about 25' away looking confused.
> 
> ...


Dang, 25' is RFC


----------



## ANC (Oct 2, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> bear about 25' away looking confused


Well, that erection was offputting.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 2, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The beagle woke me at 02:00 to go out so I put him on his runner off the back porch - - - and then we saw the bear.
> Photo op moment:
> Me on the porch (naked of course), beagle barking furiously while I'm holding runner, bear about 25' away looking confused.
> 
> ...


I believed you when you told me about the bears in your area, I didn’t need a photo op of, naked bear wrangling. But if you have one...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 2, 2018)

ANC said:


> Well, that erection was offputting.


In bellybutton lingo, at that point I had an "Innie" and not an "Outie".

In my defense it was around 40 deg F though.



jerryb73 said:


> I believed you when you told me about the bears in your area, I didn’t need a photo op of, naked bear wrangling. But if you have one...


I was just a bit busy for a selfie.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 2, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The beagle woke me at 02:00 to go out so I put him on his runner off the back porch - - - and then we saw the bear.
> Photo op moment:
> Me on the porch (naked of course), beagle barking furiously while I'm holding runner, bear about 25' away looking confused.
> 
> ...


You must have shamed the bear, now the poor bear has to live a life of inadequateness.

@jerryb73 I've seen black bear on the side of 95 near Mexico Beach, Cheaha ( probably misspelled ) and in Boaz as well. So I'm surprised you haven't seen one or two. There's a small population of them north of mobile that migrate around the south east, one came through here a couple of years ago and the local idiots darted it and took it to the national park where it then ran straight out in to the road and got hit by a car, it survived but the local idiots should have just left it alone it wasn't hurting anything.


----------



## ANC (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 2, 2018)

Bareback said:


> You must have shamed the bear, now the poor bear has to live a life of inadequateness.
> 
> @jerryb73 I've seen black bear on the side of 95 near Mexico Beach, Cheaha ( probably misspelled ) and in Boaz as well. So I'm surprised you haven't seen one or two. There's a small population of them north of mobile that migrate around the south east, one came through here a couple of years ago and the local idiots darted it and took it to the national park where it then ran straight out in to the road and got hit by a car, it survived but the local idiots should have just left it alone it wasn't hurting anything.


I’ve been swimming at cheaha (sp idk either) but only seen 1 bear in the wild and that was Tennessee, one paid us a visit  my dumbass was drinking shine and I thought I was gonna go outside and get a pic, they wouldn’t let me..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 2, 2018)

the bears here are smarter than the average....bear...
https://www.wbir.com/article/news/local/bear-breaks-in-destroys-gatlinburg-visitors-car-after-getting-stuck-inside/51-591594510

https://www.wate.com/news/local-news/watch-bear-opens-truck-door-in-gatlinburg/1473916548

https://www.tennessean.com/story/news/2018/09/02/bear-opens-car-door-gets-comfy/1180440002/

all separate incidents, all this year.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 2, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I’ve been swimming at cheaha (sp idk either) but only seen 1 bear in the wild and that was Tennessee, one paid us a visit  my dumbass was drinking shine and I thought I was gonna go outside and get a pic, they wouldn’t let me..


The one I seen in Cheaha was in a dumpster I threw trash on it, it screamed, I screamed we both ran ( in different directions ) that was 1973-74 about 15-20 miles from where I was born.


----------



## ANC (Oct 2, 2018)

Our black cat that I had spayed yesterday is a doorknob jumper. We sometimes put her behind a door if we have to open the back door for some reason. Luckily it is quite a heavy to open door. But you just see the lever going up and down as she tries to open it for a while, every time.


----------



## ANC (Oct 2, 2018)

I've only seen bears on TV, they look like fat dogs.
But I have no natural fear of them as we don't have any here.
Guess the lions ate them.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 2, 2018)

Bareback said:


> The one I seen in Cheaha was in a dumpster I threw trash on it, it screamed, I screamed we both ran ( in different directions ) that was 1973-74 about 15-20 miles from where I was born.


My gf use to frequent Cheaha with her parents when she was little, her dad passed last year and his request was to have his ashes spread there, so we did..


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 2, 2018)

ANC said:


> I've only seen bears on TV, they look like fat dogs.
> But I have no natural fear of them as we don't have any here.
> Guess the lions ate them.


You ever see lions?


----------



## ANC (Oct 2, 2018)

Yeah, there is a lion park nearby, they also have tigers. And a few other big cats...
They get fed chickens from a local chicken farm. You might stand a chance of fighting off a smallish lion with a weapon but a big one will swat you dead like a fly.

Oh yeah I am also scared of crocodiles... even if I see them from far away. They just look downright evil.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 2, 2018)

ANC said:


> I've only seen bears on TV, they look like fat dogs.
> But I have no natural fear of them as we don't have any here.
> Guess the lions ate them.


 Hahaha fat dogs is exactly what the bears here look like, chaws actually.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 2, 2018)

ANC said:


> Yeah, there is a lion park nearby, they also have tigers. And a few other big cats...
> They get fed chickens from a local chicken farm. You might stand a chance of fighting off a smallish lion with a weapon but a big one will bout swat you dead like a fly.
> 
> Oh yeah I am also scared of crocodiles... even if I see them from far away. They just look downright evil.


How bout roaming wild, do you have to worry about being eaten when you leave the house?


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 2, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> only seen 1 bear in the wild .


me too...


----------



## ANC (Oct 2, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> How bout roaming wild, do you have to worry about being eaten when you leave the house?


No, lol. I live in a quiet village on the wine route. I was still in school the last time I heard about a cheetah coming down the mountains... And they are not really big enough to be a threat. Oh yeah, there are plenty of baboons in the mountains that will fuck your shit up if you mess with them.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 2, 2018)

I'm with you on the lions thing - an awesome animal and I get the same vibe from Crocodiles as well - the further away I am from them the better.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 2, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm with you on the lions thing - an awesome animal and I get the same vibe from Crocodiles as well - the further away I am from them the better.


Gators roam here, pretty common. They backup traffic sometimes when they decide to lay in the road. They even come up on the beach sometimes, I never would have expected that. A rattlesnake washed up in the surf recently. That’s the last thing I wanna see at the beach, or anywhere else..


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 2, 2018)

I spent a 12 hour portion of my life putting together a woman's skull, scalp and face from a bear attack. City folk, camping with food in their tent; dumb asses.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 2, 2018)

Haven't needed the AC in the last few days, as it's turned so cool here. Got the fans on high in the grow room keeping it right at 74f. Growing is so much easier and cheaper this time of year, soon it'll be so cold that those fans will barely be moving and whisper quiet. Goodbye summer, it was fun...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 2, 2018)

ANC said:


> Yeah, there is a lion park nearby, they also have tigers. And a few other big cats...
> They get fed chickens from a local chicken farm. You might stand a chance of fighting off a smallish lion with a weapon but a big one will swat you dead like a fly.
> 
> Oh yeah I am also scared of crocodiles... even if I see them from far away. They just look downright evil.


the bears here are too friendly, that's the problem with them, the tourist feed them, they get used to being fed, then when you run out of food, they get pissed. they dig in dumpsters, and destroy vehicles. they may not look scary, but a big black bear can hit 450-500 lbs, nothing compared to a grizzly, but they'll still rip the door off of your car if you piss them off, and roll your car over


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 2, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Haven't needed the AC in the last few days, as it's turned so cool here. Got the fans on high in the grow room keeping it right at 74f. Growing is so much easier and cheaper this time of year, soon it'll be so cold that those fans will barely be moving and whisper quiet. Goodbye summer, it was fun...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 2, 2018)

i actually accomplished something today, against my worse judgement. got my cloning area set up, and running. gotta get a light set up in the kitchen for my house plants, getting kind of cool at night for them to be on the porch


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Oct 2, 2018)

I swapped out a thermostat and patched some old holes from previous thermostats. There's been a unpainted spot that's been bugging me on that wall since the last time it was replaced, maybe 10 years ago, so i went out and had 15 year, plus, old paint color matched for touch up paint and it's a perfect match. Fucking awesome. It's amazing how just painting a 12" x 12" spot on one wall cleans up a whole room. Then I fixed a wire harness for a plow, i had to solder about a dozen wires together that someone cut and used cheap crimp connectors on, so they all corroded. i went to patch the plow blade but a couple small holes turned into cutting 6" out across the top and bottom. Now I need to find some 1/8" plate steel at a reasonable price. Then i fell asleep on the couch for a couple hours. I've been so fucking tired the last week. I'm sleeping 8-10 hours a night, when normally i do about 6, and falling asleep late in the afternoon. IDK what's up. It's fucking with my life. smoking some Jack Herer and waiting for chicken pot pie to cook.


----------



## reynescabruner (Oct 2, 2018)

Roger! You got me so jealous of your plants!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 2, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the bears here are too friendly, that's the problem with them, the tourist feed them, they get used to being fed, then when you run out of food, they get pissed. they dig in dumpsters, and destroy vehicles. they may not look scary, but a big black bear can hit 450-500 lbs, nothing compared to a grizzly, but they'll still rip the door off of your car if you piss them off, and roll your car over


British Columbia has some pretty cool signs that get the point across point blank.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 2, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> British Columbia has some pretty cool signs that get the point across point blank.
> 
> View attachment 4209289



I thought they only went for pic-cin-ic baskets?


----------



## gjs4786 (Oct 2, 2018)

Ladies and Gentleman, I cleaned my desk. I finally got it done. Good thing I chose the color black.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 2, 2018)

Scored some free shit today! 

I've never used 'Nectar for the Gods' nutes.
Hopefully they are decent.


Not sure what to do with this vertical grow thing. 

According to the price tags, this set is worth $180


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Scored some free shit today!
> 
> I've never used Natures Nectar nutes.
> Hopefully they are decent.
> ...


dunno, tell us when you figure it out, looks intriguing.....


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 2, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I spent a 12 hour portion of my life putting together a woman's skull, scalp and face from a bear attack. City folk, camping with food in their tent; dumb asses.


Did the bear die?


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Scored some free shit today!
> 
> I've never used 'Nectar for the Gods' nutes.
> Hopefully they are decent.
> ...


Local hydro shop go out of business?


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Scored some free shit today!
> 
> I've never used 'Nectar for the Gods' nutes.
> Hopefully they are decent.
> ...


Set them up in a cabinet or looks like a 3x3 tent would work and do 12/12 from seed in them?


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 2, 2018)

ANC said:


> No, lol. I live in a quiet village on the wine route. I was still in school the last time I heard about a cheetah coming down the mountains... And they are not really big enough to be a threat. Oh yeah, there are plenty of baboons in the mountains that will fuck your shit up if you mess with them.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 2, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Haven't needed the AC in the last few days, as it's turned so cool here. Got the fans on high in the grow room keeping it right at 74f. Growing is so much easier and cheaper this time of year, soon it'll be so cold that those fans will barely be moving and whisper quiet. Goodbye summer, it was fun...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 2, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Local hydro shop go out of business?


Yep. 
They were loading a giant dumpster and I was unloading it. 

Kinda sad to see them go. 
Now I've gotta drive 30 miles for bales of promix that haven't been sitting outside in the rain. 
Prices weren't great, but variety was good and I enjoyed chatting with the grow dudes.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 2, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 4209403


LOL !!
Now that's some funny shit.



tyler.durden said:


>


Thanks fucker, weird dreams are guaranteed now.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Oct 3, 2018)

I was up at 4am vacuuming water in my basement, again. I got so pissed I tore apart the corner where it's coming in. There's a large section of foundation that seems extremely porous, you can see where it's all wet and seeping through. I have some of that waterproofing paint I'm going to use once it dries out, but I need to figure out where the waters coming from. I've piped all the gutter runoff away from the house, so if it's just the water table being so high I'm gonna be S.O.L. without excavating the foundation and doing drainage and foundation sealing on the outside. If there wasn't so much stuff being stored down there I could cut a drainage channel to the sump pump hole along the edge just for a quick fix. I'd have to move 5 big built in shelves, 2 freezers and a pile of old hydro equipment but there's no room to move it anywhere, so I don't see that happening. Tried going back to sleep for about an hour without luck, so I got up, got the trash out and made breakfast. Grabbing a second cup of coffee, a bowl of Crack (the Green variety)and thinking about what to do next.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 3, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I was up at 4am vacuuming water in my basement, again. I got so pissed I tore apart the corner where it's coming in. There's a large section of foundation that seems extremely porous, you can see where it's all wet and seeping through. I have some of that waterproofing paint I'm going to use once it dries out, but I need to figure out where the waters coming from. I've piped all the gutter runoff away from the house, so if it's just the water table being so high I'm gonna be S.O.L. without excavating the foundation and doing drainage and foundation sealing on the outside. If there wasn't so much stuff being stored down there I could cut a drainage channel to the sump pump hole along the edge just for a quick fix. I'd have to move 5 big built in shelves, 2 freezers and a pile of old hydro equipment but there's no room to move it anywhere, so I don't see that happening. Tried going back to sleep for about an hour without luck, so I got up, got the trash out and made breakfast. Grabbing a second cup of coffee, a bowl of Crack (the Green variety)and thinking about what to do next.


may have to dig out that section of the wall and put something like gunnite on the outside to waterproof it. if it's the water table being that high...dunno, you may end up having to remodel your basement, add another sump


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 3, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


>


Thanks, weird dreams are guaranteed now.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 3, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Thanks, weird dreams are guaranteed now.


put it with pink floyd and they will really come.......

morning everyone.....


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Oct 3, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> may have to dig out that section of the wall and put something like gunnite on the outside to waterproof it. if it's the water table being that high...dunno, you may end up having to remodel your basement, add another sump


I've always wanted to excavate the whole foundation, seal the concrete, insulate it and add a perimeter drain tied into the sump.....the way it should've been done when the house was built, but that's not happening anytime soon. I'm just gonna grade the ground away from the house better, caulk where the floor meets the walls and paint the interior basement walls. If that doesn't work, I'll probably just grind a drain channel across the floor to direct the water to the sump. If I ever own the house, I'll do it right then.


----------



## 420God (Oct 3, 2018)

Found an abandoned chicken chick still half in it's shell last night, the mom wouldn't accept it so I adopted it.


----------



## ANC (Oct 3, 2018)

They are tough little shits.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 3, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Thanks fucker, weird dreams are guaranteed now.





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Thanks, weird dreams are guaranteed now.



I know, I heard you the first time


----------



## ANC (Oct 3, 2018)

Cleaned some more, took a friend a bag of weed for his birthday and smoked him out with the dried flower vape, came home stoned.
Ate a big meal, and now I'm ready for bed.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 3, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Thanks, weird dreams are guaranteed now.


You have dreams, I get "rabbit holes".

I don't remember any bears off hand, but The Hungry Tiger was The Cowardly Lion's best friend and together they pulled Ozma's chariot. The Hungry Tiger was constantly talking about eating various animals and people, however he never actually ate anything other than a vegetarian diet, claiming that his conscience would not allow him to harm any living creature.
https://scifi.stackexchange.com/questions/27288/were-there-tigers-or-bears-in-l-frank-baums-books-about-the-land-of-oz

The Red Bear was new.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Oct 3, 2018)

I've been cleaning my grow area all afternoon. I try and do a top to bottom cleaning every 3-4 months ever since I've gone to soil, otherwise I get a fine layer of dirt covering everything. I got sidetracked and planted some tomato, pepper, cantaloupe and a random pot seed I found on my bench. I think it might be one from the blue dream that pollinated itself back in the spring. I also found a bucket with a couple inches of sludge and water, what was left of a tea I made a few weeks ago, that smelled awesome when I disturbed it. I gotta go pick which mother's I want to retire to make way for new strains, it's always so difficult. Any recommendations for lemony strains? A buddy had some but didn't know the name, tasted like fresh lemon.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 3, 2018)

ANC said:


> I've only seen bears on TV, they look like fat dogs.
> But I have no natural fear of them as we don't have any here.
> Guess the lions ate them.


You are right, in the fall they do look fat (because they are) but that's what they gotta do to make it through winter ~ But ~ an adult Brown Bear can outrun a quarter horse in a sprint & believe it or not they seem even faster going up super steep hills.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 3, 2018)

What have you been up to @tangerinegreen555 ? You've been quite for awhile it seems. Your last post was in my birthday thread back in August.


----------



## lokie (Oct 3, 2018)

I had a dentist appointment today. If every visit was like that it would be worth more frequent visits.

The dentist left the room for a few min to get something.
An assistant stepped up and started poking around.

Poking at my teeth _*and *_at my shoulder and cheek too.
Her boobs were reaching out to massage me while she worked.

I have a return appointment in December.


----------



## 420God (Oct 3, 2018)

Just found this little dude in my workout room. No idea how it got inside. I'm under a tornado warning right now.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 3, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I've been cleaning my grow area all afternoon. I try and do a top to bottom cleaning every 3-4 months ever since I've gone to soil, otherwise I get a fine layer of dirt covering everything. I got sidetracked and planted some tomato, pepper, cantaloupe and a random pot seed I found on my bench. I think it might be one from the blue dream that pollinated itself back in the spring. I also found a bucket with a couple inches of sludge and water, what was left of a tea I made a few weeks ago, that smelled awesome when I disturbed it. I gotta go pick which mother's I want to retire to make way for new strains, it's always so difficult. Any recommendations for lemony strains? A buddy had some but didn't know the name, tasted like fresh lemon.


My cousin had some lemon silver haze , tasted like lemon drops. I thought it had been sprayed with some terp spray, but he swore that it wasn't. I don't know who the ginetics were from.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 3, 2018)

420God said:


> Just found this little dude in my workout room. No idea how it got inside. I'm under a tornado warning right now.
> 
> View attachment 4209965


Izzat a newt, or salamander? We're too dry, no experience


----------



## 420God (Oct 3, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Izzat a newt, or salamander? We're too dry, no experience


Salamander I believe, a baby.

One of my neighbors just lost their barn a mile away from me.


----------



## 420God (Oct 3, 2018)

Old barn, no animals.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 3, 2018)

420God said:


> Salamander I believe, a baby.
> 
> *One of my neighbors just lost their barn a mile away from me*.


Like in the Wizard of Oz tornado?


----------



## 420God (Oct 3, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Like in the Wizard of Oz tornado?


Sounds like it, no debris on the ground.


----------



## lokie (Oct 3, 2018)

420God said:


> Sounds like it, no debris on the ground.


That would make cleanup a breeze.






edit: 
Sorry for the cheap joke. I have personal experience in losing a barn
full of equipment. It was in a massive flood. Washed everything away. The concrete
pad it was built on too.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## 420God (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 3, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> How’s your sand monkey wife





UncleBuck said:


> america does not work like camelfuckerville, in case you haven't noticed.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 3, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


>


The sock puppet in question clearly stated that it was not racist to call black people monkeys, so I thought I’d try it out on him

Remember when you cried for weeks because see4 called forbes right wing garbage, then tried to claim you’re not a republican?


----------



## TorrentOfTorment (Oct 3, 2018)

I put the finishing touches on making the greenhouse ready for inclement weather. Spiders in the corners are happy.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 3, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> The sock puppet in question clearly stated that it was not racist to call black people monkeys, so I thought I’d try it out on him
> 
> Remember when you cried for weeks because see4 called forbes right wing garbage, then tried to claim you’re not a republican?


You should be on your 11th beer by now. But, the night's young. 

But . . . STILL my favorite Atheist agnostic reconstructionist humanist incontinent alcoholic racist self-applied honorary Jew!


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 3, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> You should be on your 11th beer by now. But, the night's young.
> 
> But . . . STILL my favorite Atheist agnostic reconstructionist humanist incontinent alcoholic racist self-applied honorary Jew!


Now all I need to do is rape is 15 year old and you’ll cry if i don’t get confirmed to the Supreme Court!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 3, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Now all I need to do is rape is 15 year old and you’ll cry if i don’t get confirmed to the Supreme Court!


LOL. It makes me happy to watch your repeated drunken melt-downs.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 3, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> LOL. It makes me happy to watch your repeated drunken melt-downs.


Good, now explain to me that you have irrefutable proof that I love hitler and ISIS


----------



## ANC (Oct 3, 2018)

I'm gonna tie you two up with docked dicks if you don't play nice.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Oct 3, 2018)

ANC said:


> No, lol. I live in a quiet village on the wine route. I was still in school the last time I heard about a cheetah coming down the mountains... And they are not really big enough to be a threat. Oh yeah, there are plenty of baboons in the mountains that will fuck your shit up if you mess with them.


Baboons are the fucking worst. They raid houses, and shit on your carpets, not your tile, intentionally. The males will literally jerk off at you as a form of aggression, and all you can do is not back away, maintain eye contact, not back down, or they'll fuck you up big time... has happened to me and a colleague separate instances both near Namibia, would've shot the fucker if my rifle was just 2ft closer... dirty little bastards.


----------



## ANC (Oct 3, 2018)

Yeah, friends of ours have a house on the coast, that whole area is a baboon nightmare. They will raid anything they think they can get into. And they are fucking mean. worked in the museum, we had a cheetah skull that was bitten by a baboon... it leaves a hole the size of your finger. 

Generally, I don't mind them much, but if we go to the mountains and a pack with very small babies and infants comes along, we pack up and leave. You just need one of those babies to freak out and make a noise to get the whole pack's attention.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Oct 3, 2018)

ANC said:


> Yeah, friends of ours have a house on the coast, that whole area is a baboon nightmare. They will raid anything they think they can get into. And they are fucking mean. worked in the museum, we had a cheetah skull that was bitten by a baboon... it leaves a hole the size of your finger.
> 
> Generally, I don't mind them much, but if we go to the mountains and a pack with very small babies and infants comes along, we pack up and leave. You just need one of those babies to freak out and make a noise to get the whole pack's attention.


Yeah, we were doing fieldwork/camping and didn't have able to leave the area for about 2 weeks...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Oct 4, 2018)

I just finished breakfast and you guys already got me wanting fried chicken, thanks.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 4, 2018)

2 birds one stone





WeedFreak78 said:


> I just finished breakfast and you guys already got me wanting fried chicken, thanks.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 4, 2018)

Damn, now I want chicken n waffles


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Damn, now I want chicken n waffles


me too...damnit.....

now you got me hungry......and i'm nursin a slight hangover.....AHS was little wierd last night


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Oct 4, 2018)

Waffle batter fried chicken..is that a thing?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Waffle batter fried chicken..is that a thing?


uh like yeah.....lol.....heck that breakfast in some areas in the south........


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 4, 2018)

ANC said:


> I'm gonna tie you two up with docked dicks if you don't play nice.


can you tie knots while looking through a microscope?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 4, 2018)

ANC said:


> Yeah, friends of ours have a house on the coast, that whole area is a baboon nightmare. They will raid anything they think they can get into. And they are fucking mean. worked in the museum, we had a cheetah skull that was bitten by a baboon... it leaves a hole the size of your finger.
> 
> Generally, I don't mind them much, but if we go to the mountains and a pack with very small babies and infants comes along, we pack up and leave. You just need one of those babies to freak out and make a noise to get the whole pack's attention.


word.. I seen Tarzan so Ive seen it happen! lol



lokie said:


> I had a dentist appointment today. If every visit was like that it would be worth more frequent visits.
> 
> The dentist left the room for a few min to get something.
> An assistant stepped up and started poking around.
> ...


Sounds like a win! my luck I'd go back and get a male assistant.. now that I think of it Ive _never_ had a male hygienist


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 4, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> uh like yeah.....lol.....heck that breakfast in some areas in the south........


where exactly? we got lots of shit here, but no waffle battered chicken.
we got deep fried pickles, oreos, marshmallow, candy bars, cheese......there are 100 pancake houses within 20 miles, and they all sell biscuits and gravy, and country ham....every kind of fast food and burger place that exists.......we even have a Ramp festival every spring(ramps are wild onions with a very strong garlic flavor)........but i've never seen waffle battered fried chicken


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> can you tie knots while looking through a microscope?


Yes, you can.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 4, 2018)

neosapien said:


> What have you been up to @tangerinegreen555 ? You've been quite for awhile it seems. Your last post was in my birthday thread back in August.


*Quiet*

You fucking idiot.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> where exactly? we got lots of shit here, but no waffle battered chicken.
> we got deep fried pickles, oreos, marshmallow, candy bars, cheese......there are 100 pancake houses within 20 miles, and they all sell biscuits and gravy, and country ham....every kind of fast food and burger place that exists.......we even have a Ramp festival every spring(ramps are wild onions with a very strong garlic flavor)........but i've never seen waffle battered fried chicken


it was more a chicken and waffles thing


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> where exactly? we got lots of shit here, but no waffle battered chicken.
> we got deep fried pickles, oreos, marshmallow, candy bars, cheese......there are 100 pancake houses within 20 miles, and they all sell biscuits and gravy, and country ham....every kind of fast food and burger place that exists.......we even have a Ramp festival every spring(ramps are wild onions with a very strong garlic flavor)........but i've never seen waffle battered fried chicken


Good biscuits and gravy is gods food.. I have had a lot of awful, terrible, disgusting biscuits and gravy also tho  damn now I want biscuits/gravy and fried chicken.. Good fried chicken is too expensive around me and I dont like frying at home anymore.. I miss fried chicken and cod tho.. fuckn hungry now


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 4, 2018)

neosapien said:


> What have you been up to @tangerinegreen555 ? You've been quite for awhile it seems. Your last post was in my birthday thread back in August.


I'm cool, thanks for asking. 

Finishing up some work and I was doing some in depth studying on the net for 6 weeks.

And literally stressing the living hell out of my outdoor for fun plants.

I should start a thread on how not to grow plants. Lol.

Moved into shed 2 weeks ago after being out in the rain for 3 1/2 months getting overwatered daily.

They seem to have recovered somewhat, but they started flowering outdoors and I'm trying to guess the equivalent of how deep into flower they look if they had been a normal indoor grow.

 
No climate control in shed, still at mercy of higher humidity and previous overwatering. That r/h read out is scary but it's old and reads a couple points high. I'll squeeze something out of them.

 
Too long a run (250' from box) to run a 600 out there maybe. Using a pair of cheap LED's I normally use for sidelights.
If it gets cold, I may try running a 600 and see if wires heat up, but I'd rather not.

Pics from last week. 

Probably my worst preformance ever, but I'll smoke it. GG#4-S1's. Started 15, gave 13 away after they got big. Next year I'll start in May instead of June, Lol.

Serious indoor plants starting soon. Still haven't used renovated/remodeled grow room. I sure as hell wasn't taking these bug holed fan leaved plants into my house.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 4, 2018)

Sitting here at the car dealership. The computer went nuts and idiot lights went. Car is under warrenty. Alas, mice chewed the wiring, not under warrenty. Fixed, now waiting for the monetary damages. God Damned rodents


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 4, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Yes, you can.


And women can it best.

The 2018 Nobel Prize in physics has been awarded to three scientists — including one woman — for advancing the science of lasers and creating extremely useful tools out of laser beams.
https://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2018/10/2/17927356/nobel-prize-2018-physics-woman-laser-optical-tweezer-chirped-pulse-amplification


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 4, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Sitting here at the car dealership. The computer went nuts and idiot lights went. Car is under warrenty. Alas, mice chewed the wiring, not under warrenty. Fixed, now waiting for the monetary damages. God Damned rodents


you'd imagine a life form that's been around as long as mice would have learned by now that that ain't spaghetti...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Oct 4, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you'd imagine a life form that's been around as long as mice would have learned by now that that ain't spaghetti...


I've heard the plastic on the wiring in most cars is vegetable based, that's why they chew them. IDK if it's true.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 4, 2018)

most pvc pipe is made out of orange oil, so i guess it's quite possible


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 4, 2018)

neosapien said:


> *Quiet*
> 
> You fucking idiot.


Don't feel bad. The Q words get me too.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 4, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Sitting here at the car dealership. The computer went nuts and idiot lights went. Car is under warrenty. Alas, mice chewed the wiring, not under warrenty. Fixed, now waiting for the monetary damages. God Damned rodents



What...rodent damage not covered under bumper to bumper warranty...wtf.


Damn chipmunks build nest in our breather boxes 2-3 times a year. And the little bastards chewed all the lines completely into on my wife's car, 1100.00$ in parts and I did the labor. 
Almost 700 = gas tank
Almost 500 = charcoal canister
35 = for a breath tube about 6" long 
I was lucky because she could drive it to the dealership afterwards to get the computer reset or it would have been another 200 for a tow.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 4, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'm cool, thanks for asking.
> 
> Finishing up some work and I was doing some in depth studying on the net for 6 weeks.
> 
> ...


Well glad to hear that you've just been busy. As usual. Yes yes. Much much rain here lately. It fucking sucks. My boots are drying on top of the furnace as we speak. It's old and has a pilot light. It's not on. I'm not that crazy.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 4, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Well glad to hear that you've just been busy. As usual. Yes yes. Much much rain here lately. It fucking sucks. My boots are drying on top of the furnace as we speak. It's old and has a pilot light. It's not on. I'm not that crazy.


Footbinding?


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 4, 2018)

I gave some seeds and a light to someone that could use them.


----------



## ANC (Oct 4, 2018)

Bareback said:


> What...rodent damage not covered under bumper to bumper warranty...wtf.
> 
> 
> Damn chipmunks build nest in our breather boxes 2-3 times a year. And the little bastards chewed all the lines completely into on my wife's car, 1100.00$ in parts and I did the labor.
> ...


Lol, that is why I love old cars, mine doesn't even have OBD2 connectors.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 5, 2018)

just had the worst nights sleep in long time. got a flu shot yesterday, intended to not do anything for a day or two. one of the cooks at the bosses restaurant got "sick" and i had to go help out. felt like shit by the end of the night, came home, and went straight to bed. and then woke up every 20 minutes for the whole damn night. i'm sitting here at 6 am because it hurts to lay there any more....


----------



## ANC (Oct 5, 2018)

Fuck that shit.


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 5, 2018)

@UncleBuck are you not going to say anything about that?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> just had the worst nights sleep in long time. got a flu shot yesterday, intended to not do anything for a day or two. one of the cooks at the bosses restaurant got "sick" and i had to go help out. felt like shit by the end of the night, came home, and went straight to bed. and then woke up every 20 minutes for the whole damn night. i'm sitting here at 6 am because it hurts to lay there any more....


Unless you have some chronic illness don't get flu shots. The immunity you build is better and lasts longer. Later when old or chronically ill the shots will bolster your natural immunity.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Unless you have some chronic illness don't get flu shots. The immunity you build is better and lasts longer. Later when old or chronically ill the shots will bolster your natural immunity.


I have to get them every year.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Unless you have some chronic illness don't get flu shots. The immunity you build is better and lasts longer. Later when old or chronically ill the shots will bolster your natural immunity.


I swear to motherfucking god. The only 2 times I got flu shots were my first and last times to China. Guilted by doctors. And I was sick with cold or flu like symptoms the whole time. Did they make me sick?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 5, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I swear to motherfucking god. The only 2 times I got flu shots were my first and last times to China. Guilted by doctors. And I was sick with cold or flu like symptoms the whole time. Did they make me sick?


Of course they did, that's why they give them to you. Get them a month to 6 weeks before you deploy so you are over it. You'd be better off with a shot of Gamma Globulin (if you take my advice you'll hate me for the next 2 weeks whenever you sit on your ass).


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Unless you have some chronic illness don't get flu shots. The immunity you build is better and lasts longer. Later when old or chronically ill the shots will bolster your natural immunity.


i'm 53...not sure if that 'old" or not, but it sure feels that way some days


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 5, 2018)

Should I listen to my doctor, or take advice from anonymous people on a weed site? 

Hmm...


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 5, 2018)

I’ve never had a problem with flu shots.


----------



## 420God (Oct 5, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I’ve never had a problem with flu shots.


Same, I've never had one. Also never had the flu.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 5, 2018)

i'd rather not get them, really. but last year a record number of "healthy" people died from the flu. not just the very young or old, or ill people, young adults in otherwise good health. just seemed like it might be a good idea to get a little booster before someone's kid sneezes on me and gives me the plague this year


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 5, 2018)

i've never had a flu shot.......prolly one of the reasons why i've never had the flu.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 5, 2018)

every time i've gotten sick in the last 5 years, it's been someone snotty, coughing, sneezing kid that's given it to me.
maybe they should just start putting kids in bubbles when they're sick, and don't let them out till they're better.....or until they're 18...


----------



## ANC (Oct 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Should I listen to my doctor, or take advice from anonymous people on a weed site?
> 
> Hmm...


Hard to say, I know my GP is a heavier smoker than I've ever been counting by the number of packs on his desk.

True what you said about the kids. When my daughter was about 2 or 3 I would dread whatever disease she would bring home every new term as I would get them too. I have a very limited immune system due to not getting out much and having some autoimmune issues. But now as she is getting older and the exposure has been kept up I seem to catch shit less often.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Oct 5, 2018)

I've never had the flu shot. I'm pretty sure I've had the flu at least a couple times, but who knows? I haven't gone to the doctor in close to ten years. What doesn't kill you makes you stronger..or just kills a little piece of you each time..idk.

I got out early to get the damned oak trees out of my yard. I swapped to a different chain and the saws cutting like butter. I've done 3 times the cutting in 2 hours than I did in 2 days. I might actually get they yard cleaned up and graded this weekend. I just made a fat Ruben. Smokin some green crack then I'm going to go play with my wood a little more.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 5, 2018)

420God said:


> Same, I've never had one. Also never had the flu.


Me either


----------



## DancesWithWeeds (Oct 5, 2018)

lokie said:


> Poking at my teeth _*and *_at my shoulder and cheek too.
> Her boobs were reaching out to massage me while she worked.


???Just where did you say this dentist office is???


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'd rather not get them, really. but last year a record number of "healthy" people died from the flu. not just the very young or old, or ill people, young adults in otherwise good health. just seemed like it might be a good idea to get a little booster before someone's kid sneezes on me and gives me the plague this year


They are little petri dishes with shoes.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Should I listen to my doctor, or take advice from anonymous people on a weed site?
> 
> Hmm...


PCP's are just legal drug dealers.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 5, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I've never had the flu shot. I'm pretty sure I've had the flu at least a couple times, but who knows? I haven't gone to the doctor in close to ten years. What doesn't kill you makes you stronger..or just kills a little piece of you each time..idk.
> 
> I got out early to get the damned oak trees out of my yard. I swapped to a different chain and the saws cutting like butter. I've done 3 times the cutting in 2 hours than I did in 2 days. I might actually get they yard cleaned up and graded this weekend. I just made a fat Ruben. Smokin some green crack then I'm going to go play with my wood a little more.


that's a hung tree


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Should I listen to my doctor, or take advice from anonymous people on a weed site?
> 
> Hmm...


You should listen to your treating physician.



jerryb73 said:


> I’ve never had a problem with flu shots.


That's great. As for me I do differently for reasons stated above.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 5, 2018)

I don't get flu shots either. Hell I haven't had a regular checkup even since Idk when. Hell i treat my body like an old Honda. Point a to point b.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 5, 2018)

420God said:


> Same, I've never had one. Also never had the flu.


same here. I had the flu maybe 20 years ago and colds here and there.


----------



## 420God (Oct 5, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> same here. I had the flu maybe 20 years ago and colds here and there.


My wife works with money so she brings home all kinds of sickness. I get micro doses of immunity from that. Stripper money is the worst.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 5, 2018)

First year I've had the flu shot and it didn't affect me other than a little soreness in the injection site. Wife made me, for the little one of course.

My niece gave me something fierce a few years ago but other than that i haven't been sick since being an adult.... That i can recall. 

Although i can't recall where tf i put my keys so who knows


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 5, 2018)

dangledo said:


> First year I've had the flu shot and it didn't affect me other than a little soreness in the injection site. Wife made me, for the little one of course.
> 
> My niece gave me something fierce a few years ago but other than that i haven't been sick since being an adult.... That i can recall.
> 
> Although i can't recall where tf i put my keys so who knows


Check pockets.

Or the refrigerator.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 5, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I don't get flu shots either. Hell I haven't had a regular checkup even since Idk when. Hell i treat my body like an old Honda. Point a to point b.


I did that when I was young. 
Regular physical exams weren't part of my routine -- and very few dental checkups. 
Now I've got 2 gold teef, 1 implant, and another implant coming soon.


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 5, 2018)

420God said:


> Same, I've never had one. Also never had the flu.


Same. .


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I did that when I was young.
> Regular physical exams weren't part of my routine -- and very few dental checkups.
> Now I've got 2 gold teef, 1 implant, and another implant coming soon.


Til the wheels fall off.


----------



## 420God (Oct 5, 2018)

I'm missing every other molar. Not because I don't take care of my teeth but because I had good insurance and I did, just had a shitty dentist and all the work failed after ten years. Finally said fuck it after a half a dozen abscesses and had them pulled. I'll get dentures or partials when the time comes. All my visuals look good.


----------



## 420God (Oct 5, 2018)

I started drinking early because my daughter has a dozen friends over so I'm gonna be pretty talkative.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I did that when I was young.
> Regular physical exams weren't part of my routine -- and very few dental checkups.
> Now I've got 2 gold teef, 1 implant, and another implant coming soon.


I have had 2 great ideas in about 5min.
1. I am going to build a chunky stool.
2. Having been the recipient of some recent good fortune from this forum, chuckers paradise, @BigHornBuds, @GroErr, @genuity....I would like to do a grow along where everyone gets a few seeds and we let the debochery begin? What do you think? I have 7 packs containing 77 seeds thanks to bighornbuds plus a few from those above. I'll provide the seeds you do whatever but you gotta post info on what your doing, pics preferable. Anyone interested PM me.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 5, 2018)

420God said:


> I'm missing every other molar. Not because I don't take care of my teeth but because I had good insurance and I did, just had a shitty dentist and all the work failed after ten years. Finally said fuck it after a half a dozen abscesses and had them pulled. I'll get dentures or partials when the time comes. All my visuals look good.


Sorry to hear that man. 
Missing teeth is no fun. 
It really sucks after you've paid for root canals & crowns -- then lose those teeth anyway. 

And the fix for that is an implant and another crown! 

It's a significant investment, even with insurance.


----------



## 420God (Oct 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sorry to hear that man.
> Missing teeth is no fun.
> It really sucks after you've paid for root canals & crowns -- then lose those teeth anyway.
> 
> ...


Tooth pain is worse, I've learned to take small bites. Sucks that I love steak so much.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 5, 2018)

420God said:


> I started drinking early because my daughter has a dozen friends over so I'm gonna be pretty talkative.


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Oct 5, 2018)

@420God I did a quick search. You can always drink blender steak. 

But seriously sorry about the dental stuff. I can't have hot or cold without a sharp pain into my roots.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 5, 2018)

Trim Camp is about to begin here so I picked up one of these 36" flattop grills today....


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 6, 2018)

doublejj said:


> Trim Camp is about to begin here so I picked up one of these 36" flattop grills today....


The pic looks like it's one of those clean as it cooks griddles. Must be nice to not have to empty the grease trap.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 6, 2018)

Pork belly type of day
 
Gonna get the candied treatment shortly

Appetizers for a seafood boil today. 

Figured it would be a nice contrast to start with


----------



## ANC (Oct 6, 2018)

I love some fried octopus legs about now. It is faaaar better than calamari.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 6, 2018)

ANC said:


> I love some fried octopus legs about now. It is faaaar better than calamari.


I was pleasantly surprised when i tried smoked calamari years ago in Dominican Republic. Never had octopus though. 

I did however watch a show where they were eating live octopus from a bowl of broth of sorts. Fucker was grabbing her face until the last bite.


----------



## ANC (Oct 6, 2018)

It tastes a lot like the seafood flavor they put on some crisps...


----------



## DancesWithWeeds (Oct 6, 2018)

dangledo said:


> eating live octopus


Sounds like a Klingon from Star Trec. They eat live Gaw (or however you spell it.)


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 6, 2018)

i don't believe i've ever seen sea food flavored chips....cheese, garlic, bbq, sour cream and onion [ my preference]...sea salt, even pickle, but i don't recall ever seeing shrimp or halibut chips


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 6, 2018)

DancesWithWeeds said:


> Sounds like a Klingon from Star Trec. They eat live Gaw (or however you spell it.)


Gagh, [ pronounced gagkh] serpent worms.....don't ask me how i know that


----------



## ANC (Oct 6, 2018)

I think they call it Creole spice.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 6, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Gagh, [ pronounced gagkh] serpent worms.....don't ask me how i know that


actually, i've been a star trek fan my entire life. i've wanted a borderless, one government world forever....but that's still science fiction, i guess


----------



## jimmy 2 step (Oct 6, 2018)

Woke up at 7 am had breakfast ,made a apple pie ,pumpkin cheesecake took dog for a walk all by 10:30 am


----------



## 420God (Oct 6, 2018)

At a neighbor's place trenching a line for them.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 6, 2018)

ANC said:


> I think they call it Creole spice.


i'd try them, but i got to tell you, it doesn't sound that appetizing. most packaged things here that feature fish are cat food....


----------



## dangledo (Oct 6, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Pork belly type of day
> View attachment 4211320
> Gonna get the candied treatment shortly
> 
> ...


Brown sugar, butter and honey for another hour, under foil lid.

Next comes a bbq glaze


----------



## DancesWithWeeds (Oct 6, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> one government world


That will happen when AI and the robots take over.

I've watched every Star Trek episode and movie so many times they all seem like one big show now. I watch it so often I can step in anywhere and know how they got to where they are and enjoy the rest of it.


----------



## lokie (Oct 6, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Brown sugar, butter and honey for another hour, under foil lid.
> 
> Next comes a bbq glaze
> 
> View attachment 4211440


If I did not know what it was I would try them.
Having been told what it is is the road block.
Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## lokie (Oct 6, 2018)

DancesWithWeeds said:


> That will happen when AI and the robots take over.
> 
> I've watched every Star Trek episode and movie so many times they all seem like one big show now. I watch it so often I can step in anywhere and know how they got to where they are and enjoy the rest of it.


This is a top fave of mine.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 6, 2018)

lokie said:


> If I did not know what it was I would try them.
> Having been told what it is is the road block.
> Thanks but no thanks.



Bacon, bro.

Skin off it that changes things. 

Did for me


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Oct 6, 2018)

Yesterday afternoon, I split wood for a couple hours. Not because I burn, but it was the easiest way to get it into movable sizes. This morning my shoulders and back were killing me. So today, I dug up all the sod in a 25ft x 6ft area of yard for another garden mound, or hugelkulture. After I smoke this vanilla kush, I'm going out to move a pile of wood or two, hopefully, before it gets dark.

As to bacon. I got some fat back in the freezer. Because of you guys I'm pulling it out and frying it up, and I'll roast a butternut squash.


----------



## 420God (Oct 6, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't believe i've ever seen sea food flavored chips....cheese, garlic, bbq, sour cream and onion [ my preference]...sea salt, even pickle, but i don't recall ever seeing shrimp or halibut chips


These are really good, I use to get them often. 

https://www.target.com/p/dynasty-shrimp-chips-4-oz/-/A-47089491?ref=tgt_adv_XS000000&AFID=google_pla_df&CPNG=PLA_Grocery+Essentials+Shopping&adgroup=SC_Grocery&LID=700000001170770pgs&network=g&device=m&location=9019141&gclid=Cj0KCQjwuuHdBRCvARIsAELQRQEwHrGKUrxPP0deqqgjORDk1pyAyawPkmmqKYiqnuLIAIftRFCWGh0aApXjEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 6, 2018)

420God said:


> These are really good, I use to get them often.
> 
> https://www.target.com/p/dynasty-shrimp-chips-4-oz/-/A-47089491?ref=tgt_adv_XS000000&AFID=google_pla_df&CPNG=PLA_Grocery+Essentials+Shopping&adgroup=SC_Grocery&LID=700000001170770pgs&network=g&device=m&location=9019141&gclid=Cj0KCQjwuuHdBRCvARIsAELQRQEwHrGKUrxPP0deqqgjORDk1pyAyawPkmmqKYiqnuLIAIftRFCWGh0aApXjEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds
> View attachment 4211656


never seen those, i'd buy a bag just for the novelty, if i liked them i'd keep buying them. but i'd honestly be surprised if i liked them.


----------



## lokie (Oct 6, 2018)

One of the worst tasting things I have ever put in my face is dried squid. Sun dried, jerky style.


----------



## 420God (Oct 6, 2018)

lokie said:


> One of the worst tasting things I have ever put in my face is dried squid. Sun dried, jerky style.


OMG that pic makes my mouth water. I love dried squid.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 7, 2018)

Up early, already had a haircut, off to work another twelve hour shift and then some side work, I'm to fucking old for 90 hour weeks in this heat. FML


----------



## neosapien (Oct 7, 2018)

Over in China it's a brave new world with the Chip flavors…


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 7, 2018)

mexican tomato chicken.....
italian red meat flavor.....
numb and spicy hotpot flavor.....¿
those Chinese are just so fucking poetic with the way they name things......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 7, 2018)

i got my friend to print this for me, now i'm going to build a small wall cabinet to put it on as a door, with a small light to back light it.
ill post a pic when i get it done.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 7, 2018)

Yogurt???



Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i got my friend to print this for me, now i'm going to build a small wall cabinet to put it on as a door, with a small light to back light it.
> ill post a pic when i get it done.
> View attachment 4211829


I wonder if different lighting will accentuate the different views?

Angle?, color?, intensity?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 7, 2018)

it's translucent filament, meant to be back lit, but i may experiment with the light source, try a small led, a small warm white bulb, a small cool white bulb...with a small rheostat to adjust the brightness....but i can't get too elaborate, or there won't be any room in the cabinet.


----------



## ANC (Oct 7, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Over in China it's a brave new world with the Chip flavors…


This reminds me of all the cool Kit Kat flavors you get in Japan.

I do prefer kettle fried chips though.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 7, 2018)

420God said:


> These are really good, I use to get them often.
> 
> https://www.target.com/p/dynasty-shrimp-chips-4-oz/-/A-47089491?ref=tgt_adv_XS000000&AFID=google_pla_df&CPNG=PLA_Grocery+Essentials+Shopping&adgroup=SC_Grocery&LID=700000001170770pgs&network=g&device=m&location=9019141&gclid=Cj0KCQjwuuHdBRCvARIsAELQRQEwHrGKUrxPP0deqqgjORDk1pyAyawPkmmqKYiqnuLIAIftRFCWGh0aApXjEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds
> View attachment 4211656


Tip Top Toker posted these several years back. Claimed they're pretty good, kinda like pork cracklins. I haven't seen them in the Asian market around here, but I wanna try them:


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 7, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Tip Top Toker posted these several years back. Claimed they're pretty good, kinda like pork cracklins. I haven't seen them in the Asian market around here, but I wanna try them:
> View attachment 4211899


i dunno, that fish looks a little too happy, to me


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 7, 2018)

420God said:


> At a neighbor's place trenching a line for them.
> 
> View attachment 4211405 View attachment 4211406


Nice soil!


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 7, 2018)

420God said:


> My wife works with money so she brings home all kinds of sickness. I get micro doses of immunity from that. Stripper money is the worst.


Wait, where does she work?


----------



## 420God (Oct 7, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Wait, where does she work?


At a gas station. She's not a stripper but she gets sweaty boob money all the time.


----------



## lokie (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## SSGrower (Oct 7, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's translucent filament, meant to be back lit, but i may experiment with the light source, try a small led, a small warm white bulb, a small cool white bulb...with a small rheostat to adjust the brightness....but i can't get too elaborate, or there won't be any room in the cabinet.


You might be amazed at w h at you can do with some leds and a couple of AA batteries, or button bateries. Some local libraries around here have "maker spaces" that are great resources for those projects.


----------



## Socioman (Oct 7, 2018)

Today I have a day off. So that's why I did nothing  But I was watching football matches. I like it so much. And if I miss something I go here https://777score.com/ and check all results and see a schedule. Very helpful site.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 7, 2018)

420God said:


> My wife works with money so she brings home all kinds of sickness. I get micro doses of immunity from that. Stripper money is the worst.


Tell me she's a dancer!!
Pics please.


----------



## 420God (Oct 7, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Tell me she's a dancer!!
> Pics please.


I'd have a much nicer boat if she was.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 7, 2018)

420God said:


> I'd have a much nicer boat if she was.



I'd make the drive up to WI once a week if she were. You're a lucky man, that's all for you  I wait until about a $1000 accumulates on my coffee table, then I spread it out and spray it down with lysol. I put it in the petty cash box when it dries. I also wash my hands after each sale which includes taking cash and shaking my customers' hands. Germapalooza...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 8, 2018)

morning everyone

hope everyone had a productive weekend

coffee is ready....


----------



## DancesWithWeeds (Oct 8, 2018)

It's a fantastic day! I just got an email from the Oklahoma Medical Marijuana Authority that approved my application!!!

Just had my first ever legal smoke!!! 
Now, I'm on my way out to grow room to check my now legal plants!!!

I hope everyone else is having a good day.


----------



## DancesWithWeeds (Oct 8, 2018)

Thanks for liking my post, folks. This is like the greatest birthday ever and it's not even my birthday.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 8, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Nice soil!


that does look like nice soil....


----------



## doublejj (Oct 8, 2018)

420God said:


> I'd have a much nicer boat if she was.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 8, 2018)

Pretty big news today. Had one of our distributors offer me a sales position with them today. They caught the old salesman stealing from them. The offer was pretty unexpected, but apparently they all think pretty highly of me there and want me to join the team. I'm going to meet with them this weekend to discuss everything. It's a pretty good foot in the door to the corporate side of this business. Still not sold on being a suit and trading boots for loafers but I need to atleast entertain the offer. Plus at the very least it'll be pretty good leverage against my current employer. Neo gonna get paid one way or the other.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 8, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Pretty big news today. Had one of our distributors offer me a sales position with them today. They caught the old salesman stealing from them. The offer was pretty unexpected, but apparently they all think pretty highly of me there and want me to join the team. I'm going to meet with them this weekend to discuss everything. It's a pretty good foot in the door to the corporate side of this business. Still not sold on being a suit and trading boots for loafers but I need to atleast entertain the offer. Plus at the very least it'll be pretty good leverage against my current employer. Neo gonna get paid one way or the other.


Congratulations!....
One of the best decisions I made after working for the state for a short time was to apply for a supervisors position. We were all working a ton of overtime as rank&file workers at the time so the "promotion" actually put less $$ in my pocket monthly as supervisors don't get overtime pay, but had a better benefit package and retirement.....but the real bonus was that management wasn't subject to random drug testing, only tested 'for cause'. So I was able to skate thru 25years while smoking weed everyday by not having an accident while driving a state vehicle as that is automatic cause for a drug test....some of the best benefits may be hidden. Best of luck...stay high


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 8, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Pretty big news today. Had one of our distributors offer me a sales position with them today. They caught the old salesman stealing from them. The offer was pretty unexpected, but apparently they all think pretty highly of me there and want me to join the team. I'm going to meet with them this weekend to discuss everything. It's a pretty good foot in the door to the corporate side of this business. Still not sold on being a suit and trading boots for loafers but I need to atleast entertain the offer. Plus at the very least it'll be pretty good leverage against my current employer. Neo gonna get paid one way or the other.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 9, 2018)

morning everyone.....

coffee's ready if anyone wants any


----------



## ANC (Oct 9, 2018)

Well, I just made a cup, been a hard days work this side already, and it is so FUGGING HOT!
Time to get stoned.
Today is the second day I have been off the vape too... well mostly because I think I am allergic to PG and the only way to find out, is not to vape.
Actually, it wasn't even an issue, like this is the first time I am thinking about it today. 

I still vape weed in my dry herb vape though.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 9, 2018)

i'm on my first cup as well.....wife is up...her allergies are killing her this last week cause of the rains.....

got get her fixed up before i go to work......ck on the little ones with a little water

we got more rain come before we dry out for a couple of days

she asked me what i wanted for my Bday since its coming up...so now i gotta figure that out....


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 9, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> my Bday since its coming up....


??


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 9, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> ??


yeah it's coming up


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 9, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah it's coming up


Like when?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 9, 2018)

ANC said:


> Well, I just made a cup, been a hard days work this side already, and it is so FUGGING HOT!
> Time to get stoned.
> Today is the second day I have been off the vape too... well mostly because I think I am allergic to PG and the only way to find out, is not to vape.
> Actually, it wasn't even an issue, like this is the first time I am thinking about it today.
> ...


Hot here too today. Fucking October it needs to cool down already


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 9, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> i'm on my first cup as well.....wife is up...her allergies are killing her this last week cause of the rains.....
> 
> got get her fixed up before i go to work......ck on the little ones with a little water
> 
> ...


tell her "i'm sure i'll love anything you pick." and then act like you do, even if it's horrific, for at least a month, then remember to pull w/e it is out at least once every 6 months....


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 9, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Like when?


Nov 2, love


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 9, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Hot here too today. Fucking October it needs to cool down already


51 deg F and misting here.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 9, 2018)

raining like a mother here.......temp went down a few more degrees....killer


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 9, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> 51 deg F and misting here.


87 right now. I'm over it.


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 9, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> 87 right now. I'm over it.


85 here today it’s a record breaker I believe. I said fuck it and used the heat to my advantage. Went out and cut a shit load of customers lawns at 2 3/4 hoping the heat will keep it short now. Grass is growing like it does in early may and I’m hating it, usually cut until around Halloween this year I think I’ll be out until almost thanksgiving


----------



## doublejj (Oct 9, 2018)

i had one root canal today and one tooth extraction.....fml


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 9, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> 87 right now. I'm over it.


90 earlier but in 70’s now, humid as fuck!! Been raining today and a good bit more on way from hurricane Michael. Low of 64 Saturday morning, for about 10minutes

Forecasted low for this Saturday ^^^


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 9, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> 90 earlier but in 70’s now, humid as fuck!! Been raining today and a good bit more on way from hurricane Michael. Low of 64 Saturday morning, for about 10minutes
> 
> Forecasted low for this Saturday ^^^


Yeah the humidity right now is pretty bad. Supposed to be in the 80s again tomorrow with a drastic drop Thursday. I'm ready.


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 9, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Yeah the humidity right now is pretty bad. Supposed to be in the 80s again tomorrow with a drastic drop Thursday. I'm ready.


You in Ny man? your literally describing the weather forecast I just watched


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 9, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> You in Ny man? your literally describing the weather forecast I just watched


Lol Ohio


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 9, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> Nov 2, love


I thought you might be another of the October contingent!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 9, 2018)

doublejj said:


> i had one root canal today and one tooth extraction.....fml


Ouch JJ sorry! Agent Orange is one helluva thing. I had the second of the Shingrix series yesterday and spent all last night and most of today with chills and a fever but it will be over shortly and then no worries about Shingles.


----------



## raratt (Oct 9, 2018)

51 this morning, 85 this afternoon with 28% humidity, light SW wind. Cooked breakfast, watered the girls, made lunch, beer run, grilling pork chops for dinner. I'll work on something tomorrow, or not.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 9, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Ouch JJ sorry! Agent Orange is one helluva thing. I had the second of the Shingrix series yesterday and spent all last night and most of today with chills and a fever but it will be over shortly and then no worries about Shingles.


Take care of yourself Annie, I've had the shingles shot too...
Yes Agent Orange has left quite a legacy. But even today in my discomfort, I cannot knock Agent Orange too much. I was able to return home from the Nam and live another 50 years with AO side effects, rather than return in a body bag at 19 from a VC bullet....
Like I said..fml


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 9, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Ouch JJ sorry! Agent Orange is one helluva thing. I had the second of the Shingrix series yesterday and spent all last night and most of today with chills and a fever but it will be over shortly and then no worries about Shingles.


Is that the new Shingles vac?
I heard that there was an updated version we should get but didn't know what it was called.

Getting old sucks moldy gym sox.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 9, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Is that the new Shingles vac?
> I heard that there was an updated version we should get but didn't know what it was called.
> 
> Getting old sucks moldy gym sox.


Yup and it's worth it. I did not get the Zostavax. In about 4 years it's roughly 30% effective. This one is right up around 95%, dropping to 85% at the 4 year point. I'll take a little general malaise, a low grade fever and a headache for a day or two for those odds.


----------



## atxlsgun (Oct 9, 2018)

Finally got it!


----------



## ANC (Oct 9, 2018)

I think they should start out by making better papers first...


----------



## injinji (Oct 10, 2018)

I woke up to this storm being upgraded to a Cat 4. My wife and sister are putting a Springbok together in the other room. I need to move my car from under the pole barn {and try to find a spot out of the wind to smoke a bowl}. Too much stuff in there that will be flying around later when this shit gets real. I've rode out a lot of these, but never a Cat 4.

90 miles at 13 mph means it will make landfall about 1400. I'm an hour north of the Gulf so it will be early evening when the eye comes through.



BULLETIN
Hurricane Michael Intermediate Advisory Number 15A
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL142018
700 AM CDT Wed Oct 10 2018

...POTENTIALLY CATASTROPHIC HURRICANE MICHAEL HEADING TOWARD THE
FLORIDA PANHANDLE...
...LIFE-THREATENING STORM SURGE...HURRICANE FORCE WINDS...AND HEAVY
RAINFALL IMMINENT...


SUMMARY OF 700 AM CDT...1200 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...29.0N 86.3W
ABOUT 90 MI...145 KM SW OF PANAMA CITY FLORIDA
ABOUT 90 MI...145 KM WSW OF APALACHICOLA FLORIDA
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...145 MPH...230 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...N OR 10 DEGREES AT 13 MPH...20 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...933 MB...27.55 INCHES


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 10, 2018)

injinji said:


> I woke up to this storm being upgraded to a Cat 4. My wife and sister are putting a Springbok together in the other room. I need to move my car from under the pole barn {and try to find a spot out of the wind to smoke a bowl}. Too much stuff in there that will be flying around later when this shit gets real. I've rode out a lot of these, but never a Cat 4.
> 
> 90 miles at 13 mph means it will make landfall about 1400. I'm an hour north of the Gulf so it will be early evening when the eye comes through.
> 
> ...


batten down the hatches, and stay safe


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I thought you might be another of the October contingent!


well that depends on who you talk to....lol. Actually the way the story goes i was supposed to be born on Oct 31, but my little ass didn't wanna come out, actually i was stuck, finally the Dr's pop me out on Nov 2......prolly one of the reasons why i start my celebration on the 31 and end on the 2.....i'm weird like that....


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 10, 2018)

injinji said:


> I woke up to this storm being upgraded to a Cat 4. My wife and sister are putting a Springbok together in the other room. I need to move my car from under the pole barn {and try to find a spot out of the wind to smoke a bowl}. Too much stuff in there that will be flying around later when this shit gets real. I've rode out a lot of these, but never a Cat 4.
> 
> 90 miles at 13 mph means it will make landfall about 1400. I'm an hour north of the Gulf so it will be early evening when the eye comes through.
> 
> ...



you be careful mate, stay safe.......make sure you have everything u need.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 10, 2018)

mornin btw

coffee is ready


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> well that depends on who you talk to....lol. Actually the way the story goes i was supposed to be born on Oct 31, but my little ass didn't wanna come out, actually i was stuck, finally the Dr's pop me out on Nov 2......prolly one of the reasons why i start my celebration on the 31 and end on the 2.....i'm weird like that....


LOL start partying on Halloween and don't stop for 2 days sounds like my kind of birthday  excellent planning, start the way you mean to go on.


----------



## ANC (Oct 10, 2018)

Been cleaning my daughter's room all day... between her and her mom they just make a mess.
Had a cool dream last night, I was in a large plane, and they asked me to fly and land it, and I so enjoyed it...
Weird, I hate flying.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL start partying on Halloween and don't stop for 2 days sounds like my kind of birthday  excellent planning, start the way you mean to go on.


yeah, it's slowed down since i got married. In my earlier year i really had a blast.....


----------



## injinji (Oct 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> batten down the hatches, and stay safe





BudmanTX said:


> you be careful mate, stay safe.......make sure you have everything u need.


I never did get that bowl smoked. Went out to see what was what, and my neighbor down by the river was already parking stuff in my side yard. River is supposed to rise 10-11 feet in the next two days. Last night when I talked to him, he was thinking he was going to wait and see. This morning he decided to go ahead and start moving boats, jet skis and other assorted stuff. 5 trailers worth so far. 6 more to go.

I drove down to check on my camp. {two room tent with tarp cover} I had trouble with metal stakes coming out of the ground, so _I had used wooden stakes when I stretched the top tarp. One of the wooden stakes had broken and there was a couple of inches of water in the tent. I have a couple of storage tubs for bedding and what not. Everything else is wet. Including a queen sized down comforter. That will smell nice in a day or two. But I still have power for now, so it's going in the wash as soon as my bedding gets done._


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 10, 2018)

injinji said:


> I never did get that bowl smoked. Went out to see what was what, and my neighbor down by the river was already parking stuff in my side yard. River is supposed to rise 10-11 feet in the next two days. Last night when I talked to him, he was thinking he was going to wait and see. This morning he decided to go ahead and start moving boats, jet skis and other assorted stuff. 5 trailers worth so far. 6 more to go.
> 
> I drove down to check on my camp. {two room tent with tarp cover} I had trouble with metal stakes coming out of the ground, so _I had used wooden stakes when I stretched the top tarp. One of the wooden stakes had broken and there was a couple of inches of water in the tent. I have a couple of storage tubs for bedding and what not. Everything else is wet. Including a queen sized down comforter. That will smell nice in a day or two. But I still have power for now, so it's going in the wash as soon as my bedding gets done._


dude, not to sounds like a complete prick, but i would roll up or stuff and get out of there, get to higher ground or into a shelter. Or if you have a friend with a house get into it quick, don't hesistate please.........everything can be replace except a life....k


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 10, 2018)

What break, at the dentest for a cleaning, found a cavity and had to schedule another app. An opening at 1. Today!
So I'm across the street at a cafe enjoying a slice of Oreo pie, before I see the man with a drill.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 10, 2018)

I agree, it is not cowardice to run from a storm like that - it is smart.

Maybe someday I'll share some of my pic's from the aftermath of Andrew - it passed directly over my parents two houses and my brothers as well.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 10, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I agree, it is not cowardice to run from a storm like that - it is smart.
> 
> Maybe someday I'll share some of my pic's from the aftermath of Andrew - it passed directly over my parents two houses and my brothers as well.


just made landfall 155mph just shy of a catagory 5, prayers for everyone in florida right now.....


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Oct 10, 2018)

Man,I dread the thought of a hurricane, my yards full of deadly projectiles. We haven't been hit bad in 25+ years. I think I was around 10 when Bob hit, we were staying in a rental down Cape Cod and they ordered an evacuation, but the only bridge out of where we were was under water so we were stuck. The whole property flooded, only with a few inches of water, but we were on the ground level, so our place flooded. This giant oak tilted over and just about laid on the roof of the place and I think the only reason it didn't go over completely was the roots were held down by multiple layers of parking lot pavement, which got lifted a couple feet and broke up. And the picture window cracked during the storm, we thought it got hit, but afterwards we found out just about every other unit had cracked windows from the building flexing. People above us said the floor was moving so much they thought the building was coming down. I remember the front door popping open and rain pouring in, the hanging lights swinging, the creaking and groaning of the building, the smell of the ocean and rain. It's one of the few childhood memories I can still vividly recall. 

I finished getting wood stacked for my garden mound. I have way more wood than I thought. I have enough left over out front for another mound, I stacked around a cord that I split and there's probably another mounds worth in the few smaller piles I haven't touched. I'm thinking about setting up a honor system firewood stand once it gets cold out, make a few extra bucks.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 10, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> just made landfall 155mph just shy of a catagory 5, prayers for everyone in florida right now.....


I’m on the east coast and we are starting to get some rain and tornado warnings, worst for us is this evening and overnight. But nothing compared to the panhandle.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 10, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I’m on the east coast and we are starting to get some rain and tornado warnings, worst for us is this evening and overnight. But nothing compared to the panhandle.


you just stay safe man, make sure everything is locked down for the wind...


----------



## dstroy (Oct 10, 2018)

Hope everyone affected by the storm makes it out safe and sound. Wishing you luck.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 10, 2018)

I don't get many 10 hour non-smoking breaks but when I do the weed sure is nice, speaking of nice,
The Dentist I went to was so cool, and gentle, every time I just squinted he would shoot me up with more Novocaine 3 hits for one cavity. left there feeling great, still had all my teeth! you guys don't know how hard it was to get this high. My mouth and pipe are coordinating much better now.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 10, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> I don't get many 10 hour non-smoking breaks but when I do the weed sure is nice, speaking of nice,
> The Dentist I went to was so cool, and gentle, every time I just squinted he would shoot me up with more Novocaine 3 hits for one cavity. left there feeling great, still had all my teeth! you guys don't know how hard it was to get this high. My mouth and pipe are coordinating much better now.


i don't like to smoke right after the dentist, makes stuff taste funny, and i drool on myself till the novocaine wears off, so i try to keep my mouth shut till i can feel it again


----------



## lokie (Oct 10, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> I don't get many 10 hour non-smoking breaks but when I do the weed sure is nice, speaking of nice,
> The Dentist I went to was so cool, and gentle, every time I just squinted he would shoot me up with more Novocaine 3 hits for one cavity. left there feeling great, still had all my teeth! you guys don't know how hard it was to get this high. My mouth and pipe are coordinating much better now.


lol

I have left the dentist office with half my face numb, ear included.
I could not feel the bowl on my lips and drool was running down both sides of my chin.

It took a little longer to get things coridinated but the mission was accomplished.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> I don't get many 10 hour non-smoking breaks but when I do the weed sure is nice, speaking of nice,
> The Dentist I went to was so cool, and gentle, every time I just squinted he would shoot me up with more Novocaine 3 hits for one cavity. left there feeling great, still had all my teeth! you guys don't know how hard it was to get this high. My mouth and pipe are coordinating much better now.


Glad you are doing better congrats on coordinating getting high! That's the important part.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Glad you are doing better congrats on coordinating getting high! That's the important part.


priorities.....


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 11, 2018)

Today is gonna be a good/bad day for ole gar bear... 


I’m about to give zero fucks and start drinking. Just so I can be shit faced as my excuse to give no fucks for what’s about to happen.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Oct 11, 2018)

Gravity bongs are great after dental work. I have one I made after an extraction to help avoid getting dry socket. I used a glass stem so I could change between a bowl and a quartz banger. Gravity bong dabs are killer.

I woke up to a large, house shaking, thud. The wood pile I stacked yesterday fell over. One of the cinder blocks I used to support it broke under the weight.They were cheap blocks my father bought probably 20 years ago. I had a couple others in the pile that looked like they were cast poorly, with voids and cracks. I'm heading out to try and get it restacked before the rain hits. We're under a flash flood watch until tomorrow morning. Yay.


----------



## ANC (Oct 11, 2018)

I still have a few days till my dentist appointment, but I finally got the courage together to go see the GP, been having a massive skin reaction to PG on my hands and it fucks with my neck glands too.
He didn't seem too worried, gave me antibiotics, and an ointment for my hands. I guess this is the best shape he has seen me in for a while, tomorrow it will be 3 months since I had my last cigarette, and the 5th day I've been off the e-juice vape too. I'm a little cranky, but not too much.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 11, 2018)

ANC said:


> I still have a few days till my dentist appointment, but I finally got the courage together to go see the GP, been having a massive skin reaction to PG on my hands and it fucks with my neck glands too.
> He didn't seem too worried, gave me antibiotics, and an ointment for my hands. I guess this is the best shape he has seen me in for a while, tomorrow it will be 3 months since I had my last cigarette, and the 5th day I've been off the e-juice vape too. I'm a little cranky, but not too much.


try peg instead of pg


----------



## ANC (Oct 11, 2018)

Nah, that shit is bad for you. I'll try to ride the wave and just quit.

I still have weed, that is all I always wanted.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 11, 2018)

ANC said:


> Nah, that shit is bad for you. I'll try to ride the wave and just quit.
> 
> I still have weed, that is all I always wanted.


i'm not going to tell you it's completely harmless, but i read up on all of the things used to cut vape juice, and pg, vg, and peg are all about the same, as far as potential health hazards. each one has different problems, and they're all about the same. they've all been ruled safe for use, but i wouldn't use any of them at very high temps


----------



## ANC (Oct 11, 2018)

Well the temps we vape at is enough to make it evaporate... something it doesn't normally do, and what makes it different to other alcohols. without juice on, those coils are red instantly.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 11, 2018)

ANC said:


> Nah, that shit is bad for you. I'll try to ride the wave and just quit.
> 
> I still have weed, that is all I always wanted.


squish that weed into some rosin....and get a dab rig....and you won't go back


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 11, 2018)

ANC said:


> Nah, that shit is bad for you. I'll try to ride the wave and just quit.
> 
> I still have weed, that is all I always wanted.


Use a skillet and vape pure clean concentrate @cannabineer


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 11, 2018)

doublejj said:


> squish that weed into some rosin....and get a dab rig....and you won't go back


LOL or be really really lazy and send it off to the Bear's cave ha!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not going to tell you it's completely harmless, but i read up on all of the things used to cut vape juice, and pg, vg, and peg are all about the same, as far as potential health hazards. each one has different problems, and they're all about the same. they've all been ruled safe for use, but i wouldn't use any of them at very high temps


They were not ruled safe for inhalation only GRAS (generally recognized as safe), for oral ingestion. Mode of administration makes a huge difference.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Use a skillet and vape pure clean concentrate @cannabineer


Yah that is how I fly ... distilled extract (minus the wax that doesn't distill, smh) ... the cannabis, the whole cannabis and nothing but the ... oh look! Kittens!!


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 11, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> I don't get many 10 hour non-smoking breaks but when I do the weed sure is nice, speaking of nice,
> The Dentist I went to was so cool, and gentle, every time I just squinted he would shoot me up with more Novocaine 3 hits for one cavity. left there feeling great, still had all my teeth! you guys don't know how hard it was to get this high. My mouth and pipe are coordinating much better now.


Havent smoked since monday, plan to get high AF tomorrow afternoon.



curious2garden said:


> They were not ruled safe for inhalation only GRAS (generally recognized as safe), for oral ingestion. Mode of administration makes a huge difference.


The fact he has rash on hands says to me sensitization. Not common by any stretch of the imagination.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16283903
Of note, they were not inhaling.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 11, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Havent smoked since monday, plan to get high AF tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> 
> The fact he has rash on hands says to me sensitization. Not common by any stretch of the imagination.
> ...


LOL I'll remember to take Benadryl before I paint my dermis with it  thanks!


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I'll remember to take Benadryl before I paint my dermis with it  thanks!


Probably not necessary unless you are one of the 0.6% - they probably have a tough time finding personal care products.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Oct 12, 2018)

After @doublejj suggestion I tried squishing some rosin last night, cause I'm out of concentrate. 1.5ton arbor press, a couple 3"x4" ground steel plates I had, heated with a torch to ~180F per my laser thermometer. Too bad I folded the parchment wrong..I watched all the goodness run out side and onto to the plates, which weren't cleaned enough, imo, to collect off of . Gonna try round 2 later. I need to get away from solvent extraction seeing how it's the one thing I do that can still get me jail time, even though it's all personal use. Even ethanol extraction is frowned upon, which is my favorite method and seems to get the best flavors. I'm curious how the heat during squishing effects the final product. If this doesn't meet my standards, I'm gonna give bubble bags another shot.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 12, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> After @doublejj suggestion I tried squishing some rosin last night, cause I'm out of concentrate. 1.5ton arbor press, a couple 3"x4" ground steel plates I had, heated with a torch to ~180F per my laser thermometer. Too bad I folded the parchment wrong..I watched all the goodness run out side and onto to the plates, which weren't cleaned enough, imo, to collect off of . Gonna try round 2 later. I need to get away from solvent extraction seeing how it's the one thing I do that can still get me jail time, even though it's all personal use. Even ethanol extraction is frowned upon, which is my favorite method and seems to get the best flavors. I'm curious how the heat during squishing effects the final product. If this doesn't meet my standards, I'm gonna give bubble bags another shot.


Try different temps when you squish. I use the lowest temp that will get the job done. The lower the temp the more flavor u get, the higher temp will get u more return....find the happy medium.....


----------



## doublejj (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 12, 2018)

Lol thug life


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 12, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lol thug life


"Thug Lite" ~ JJ be lookin Svelte.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 12, 2018)

Repping my set....


----------



## lokie (Oct 12, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lol thug life


 

That's gangsta!


----------



## ANC (Oct 13, 2018)

Nah man, I just chuck the weed into my dry herb vape. This thing hits like a bong.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Oct 13, 2018)

I got up extra early, after going to bed extra late, because some douche wanted to come extra early to buy some parts. Guess what? I haven't heard squat from him and he was adamant about wanting to be here before 9. Now it's 46 and raining hard. I kinda need the $$, but I'm not gonna be happy if he shows up and I have to do work in this weather. I swear people do this shit to troll, set up meetings and then never show up. Douches. I need more coffee and a bowl.

Edit. Lol, he called about a minute after I posted. Better not try haggling with me.


----------



## jacksmuff (Oct 13, 2018)

how you all doing? been busy the past few months. work is slowing down now.


----------



## ANC (Oct 14, 2018)

I haven't actually tried rosin in my vape. I have the pads and everything for it. I just got all the stuff for the Mighty as all the bits are cross-compatible.
I really like convection vaping dried flower though, I feel it is the least messed with, the THC and other diols can get.


----------



## ANC (Oct 14, 2018)

SO this morning I went to do some early morning shopping for milk and stuff.
On the way out my eye caught a toddler playing with a balloon. Except it wasn't a balloon, it was a condom.
Fucking classy!


----------



## 420God (Oct 14, 2018)

Winter came early.


----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 14, 2018)

Cleaned the inside of my microwave today. I don't know what happened in there but it looked like a High School science experiment gone terribly wrong!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2018)

420God said:


> Winter came early.
> 
> View attachment 4215722


Looks lovely and cold


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> After @doublejj suggestion I tried squishing some rosin last night, cause I'm out of concentrate. 1.5ton arbor press, a couple 3"x4" ground steel plates I had, heated with a torch to ~180F per my laser thermometer. Too bad I folded the parchment wrong..I watched all the goodness run out side and onto to the plates, which weren't cleaned enough, imo, to collect off of . Gonna try round 2 later. I need to get away from solvent extraction seeing how it's the one thing I do that can still get me jail time, even though it's all personal use. Even ethanol extraction is frowned upon, which is my favorite method and seems to get the best flavors. I'm curious how the heat during squishing effects the final product. If this doesn't meet my standards, I'm gonna give bubble bags another shot.


How did round 2 go?


----------



## 420God (Oct 14, 2018)

I ate too many, think I'm gonna be sick. Bought 170 and have over 50 left.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 14, 2018)

420God said:


> I ate too many, think I'm gonna be sick. Bought 170 and have over 50 left.
> 
> View attachment 4215778


 You nugslut.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 14, 2018)

420God said:


> I ate too many, think I'm gonna be sick. Bought 170 and have over 50 left.
> 
> View attachment 4215778


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 14, 2018)

doublejj said:


> Repping my set....
> 
> View attachment 4214763


wow DJJ . I love your jacket and your plants are beautiful. There is a really neat Vietnam Vet War Memorial park where I was hanging out at today.. With a helicopter sculpture thats awesome. There is a nice green lawn and other very interesting sculptures of soldiers helping each other and an area dedicated to the women who fought and served in the war as well. Its a very nice memorial park you should check it out if you ever pass through the area..Thank you for serving our country and fighting for freedom. Good luck with the rest of your season.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Oct 14, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> How did round 2 go?


Hasn't happened. I shoulda did it Saturday morning while I was sitting around waiting for the guy to show up for parts. After he left, I found mildew/mold growing on the ceiling in my enclosed porch, and all over my favorite leather jacket, and then my roommate told me there's some in his room, so I've been dealing with that. Lots of bleach and Lysol the last couple days.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Hasn't happened. I shoulda did it Saturday morning while I was sitting around waiting for the guy to show up for parts. After he left, I found mildew/mold growing on the ceiling in my enclosed porch, and all over my favorite leather jacket, and then my roommate told me there's some in his room, so I've been dealing with that. Lots of bleach and Lysol the last couple days.


Ugh sorry for the mold and mildew one of the few pluses of living in a desert we are free of that. Let me know what you get next time you try. Did you successfully sell the parts?


----------



## 420God (Oct 15, 2018)

Woke up to this.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 15, 2018)

Some mood music for you, god...







P.S. - Keep that shit in WI!


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 15, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Some mood music for you, god...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too late, its spread.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Oct 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Ugh sorry for the mold and mildew one of the few pluses of living in a desert we are free of that. Let me know what you get next time you try. Did you successfully sell the parts?


Thanks. It's been raining almost every other day for 3 weeks now, then with the warm days and cool nights there's condensation on everything in the morning, it sucks. I managed to get my roommates room sterilized and a ceiling fan installed yesterday, so hopefully that helps keep thing dry.

Yup, I sold 2 doors,a fender and the seats. Now I need to find time to pull the drive train, cut up the carcass and get it into the scrap pile. I think I'm gonna keep the cab and make a chicken coop out of it, I want chickens next year. Plus it'll piss off the town inspector having that sitting out in the front yard. Avoid conflict, me? Nah!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 15, 2018)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Thanks. It's been raining almost every other day for 3 weeks now, then with the warm days and cool nights there's condensation on everything in the morning, it sucks. I managed to get my roommates room sterilized and a ceiling fan installed yesterday, so hopefully that helps keep thing dry.
> 
> Yup, I sold 2 doors,a fender and the seats. Now I need to find time to pull the drive train, cut up the carcass and get it into the scrap pile. I think I'm gonna keep the cab and make a chicken coop out of it, I want chickens next year. Plus it'll piss off the town inspector having that sitting out in the front yard. Avoid conflict, me? Nah!


Chickens are cool....


----------



## doublejj (Oct 15, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> wow DJJ . I love your jacket and your plants are beautiful. There is a really neat Vietnam Vet War Memorial park where I was hanging out at today.. With a helicopter sculpture thats awesome. There is a nice green lawn and other very interesting sculptures of soldiers helping each other and an area dedicated to the women who fought and served in the war as well. Its a very nice memorial park you should check it out if you ever pass through the area..Thank you for serving our country and fighting for freedom. Good luck with the rest of your season.


thank you. I was an Army medic...


----------



## ANC (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 15, 2018)

420God said:


> Woke up to this.
> 
> View attachment 4215955


Crazy weather, bro. It was beautiful this past weekend, low in the 50’s high bout 80 with no humidity to speak of. Today, record highwith matching humidity. Supposed to be this way till Thursday. 90+


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 15, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Crazy weather, bro. It was beautiful this past weekend, low in the 50’s high bout 80 with no humidity to speak of. Today, record highwith matching humidity. Supposed to be this way till Thursday. 90+


Temp finally dropped here. High 50s in the day mid 30s over night. At least recently. Could change at any point.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 15, 2018)

'Trim Camp 2018' has officially opened......you can tell by all the vehicles lined up lol..Harvest is on! Greenhouses in the background.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 15, 2018)

Lone Oak greenhouses...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 15, 2018)

doublejj said:


> 'Trim Camp 2018' has officially opened......you can tell by all the vehicles lined up lol..Harvest is on! Greenhouses in the background.
> 
> View attachment 4216422
> View attachment 4216423
> View attachment 4216424


I'd be more focused on the food myself.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 15, 2018)

doublejj said:


> Lone Oak greenhouses...
> View attachment 4216434


Those on the outside, were they "kicked to the curb"?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 15, 2018)

I was sitting on the patio this morning with two lovely ladies. All in our underwear. Thinkin how any other guy would be happy as a clam at the idea of two single women and no competition anywhere in site. And how that the idea was completely lost on me. I was more worried if the weed would hold out till noon. If my cat that I let outside now would have a problem with the coyote I spotted yesterday. And if I had enough laundry detergent to last till I got my next paycheck.
Not, jeez how can I get these chicks to agree to a three some. Will they both be wanting my monster cock anally and who can give better head.
It must be difficult on a straight guy to always have to be on the hunt. Never a lull in the battle to get laid. Is it really worth the added stress? Not being able to just sit and enjoy the start of a beautiful fall day in the desert while myself and scantily clad women watch hummingbirds and lizards dart hither and yon.
I guess in this case ignorance really is bliss. My room mate describes herself as a 36DD whatever that means and her gf is wearing a pair of my boxers bc she left all clothes in Phoenix. Somehow I think they look better on her. But that's what I'm up to today.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 15, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Those on the outside, were they "kicked to the curb"?


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 15, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> I was sitting on the patio this morning with two lovely ladies. All in our underwear. Thinkin how any other guy would be happy as a clam at the idea of two single women and no competition anywhere in site. And how that the idea was completely lost on me. I was more worried if the weed would hold out till noon. If my cat that I let outside now would have a problem with the coyote I spotted yesterday. And if I had enough laundry detergent to last till I got my next paycheck.
> Not, jeez how can I get these chicks to agree to a three some. Will they both be wanting my monster cock anally and who can give better head.
> It must be difficult on a straight guy to always have to be on the hunt. Never a lull in the battle to get laid. Is it really worth the added stress? Not being able to just sit and enjoy the start of a beautiful fall day in the desert while myself and scantily clad women watch hummingbirds and lizards dart hither and yon.
> I guess in this case ignorance really is bliss. My room mate describes herself as a 36DD whatever that means and her gf is wearing a pair of my boxers bc she left all clothes in Phoenix. Somehow I think they look better on her. But that's what I'm up to today.


In an odd way I'm reminded of the Wilde/Shaw adage : "a pity youth is wasted on the young" LOL. But then again, I'm so old that I might be as appreciative of the non-stress as you are


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 15, 2018)

doublejj said:


> 'Trim Camp 2018' has officially opened......you can tell by all the vehicles lined up lol..Harvest is on! Greenhouses in the background.
> 
> View attachment 4216422
> View attachment 4216423
> View attachment 4216424


I like the griddle but PLEASE for the love of god fix your time stamp, OR turn it off, I'm good with off.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I like the griddle but PLEASE for the love of god fix your time stamp, OR turn it off, I'm good with off.


I don't even know how it got turned on....


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 16, 2018)

doublejj said:


> I don't even know how it got turned on....


Prob all those sexy plants did it..or Danny's story. The things cameras see eventually turn us all on, or are nightmare fuel *shudders* that turn the rest of us on


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 16, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> I was sitting on the patio this morning with two lovely ladies. All in our underwear. Thinkin how any other guy would be happy as a clam at the idea of two single women and no competition anywhere in site. And how that the idea was completely lost on me. I was more worried if the weed would hold out till noon. If my cat that I let outside now would have a problem with the coyote I spotted yesterday. And if I had enough laundry detergent to last till I got my next paycheck.
> Not, jeez how can I get these chicks to agree to a three some. Will they both be wanting my monster cock anally and who can give better head.
> It must be difficult on a straight guy to always have to be on the hunt. Never a lull in the battle to get laid. Is it really worth the added stress? Not being able to just sit and enjoy the start of a beautiful fall day in the desert while myself and scantily clad women watch hummingbirds and lizards dart hither and yon.
> I guess in this case ignorance really is bliss. My room mate describes herself as a 36DD whatever that means and her gf is wearing a pair of my boxers bc she left all clothes in Phoenix. Somehow I think they look better on her. But that's what I'm up to today.


would it have been different if it was two guys sitting there in their skivvies?
are you really that different from a straight guy? don't you go through all the same shit, but with guys? cause i've known several gay people, and they were ALL drama queens, who bitched about their relationships non stop........


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 16, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> In an odd way I'm reminded of the Wilde/Shaw adage : "a pity youth is wasted on the young" LOL. But then again, I'm so old that I might be as appreciative of the non-stress as you are


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2018)

ok why am i awake.....oh that's right work.......and $$$$$

coffee is ready

had to try that vape thing last night....all i have to say is ........WOW.....course i had to pry it out of my wifes hands, but WOW....


----------



## Bareback (Oct 16, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> I was sitting on the patio this morning with two lovely ladies. All in our underwear. Thinkin how any other guy would be happy as a clam at the idea of two single women and no competition anywhere in site. And how that the idea was completely lost on me. I was more worried if the weed would hold out till noon. If my cat that I let outside now would have a problem with the coyote I spotted yesterday. And if I had enough laundry detergent to last till I got my next paycheck.
> Not, jeez how can I get these chicks to agree to a three some. Will they both be wanting my monster cock anally and who can give better head.
> It must be difficult on a straight guy to always have to be on the hunt. Never a lull in the battle to get laid. Is it really worth the added stress? Not being able to just sit and enjoy the start of a beautiful fall day in the desert while myself and scantily clad women watch hummingbirds and lizards dart hither and yon.
> I guess in this case ignorance really is bliss. My room mate describes herself as a 36DD whatever that means and her gf is wearing a pair of my boxers bc she left all clothes in Phoenix. Somehow I think they look better on her. But that's what I'm up to today.


DD is a thing for most straight dudes.......a damn good thing.....


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2018)

doublejj said:


> I don't even know how it got turned on....


JJ's you've lost so much weight now you're turning cameras on.



Indagrow said:


> Prob all those sexy plants did it..or Danny's story. The things cameras see eventually turn us all on, or are nightmare fuel *shudders* that turn the rest of us on


The day the toasters turn on us, we are all toast.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 16, 2018)

Toast in the wind, all we are is toast in the wind.


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Oct 16, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> JJ's you've lost so much weight now you're turning cameras on.
> 
> 
> The day the toasters turn on us, we are all toast.


but until then we are just loafin around..


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2018)

ah toast with butter and cinnamon...yum, good coffee btw


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> ah toast with butter and cinnamon...yum, good coffee btw


Just finished all my morning chores and am going to have my second cup of coffee early.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 16, 2018)

Woke up late as fuck, missed my kids dental appointment, just got first to school at 11! 
Kicking ass today!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Just finished all my morning chores and am going to have my second cup of coffee early.


thumbs up, just got to work, working on my 3rd cup right now........

Mrs still having coughing fits.....gotta get that under control some how....hmmm


----------



## doublejj (Oct 16, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Toast in the wind, all we are is toast in the wind.


I understand the trim crew is making French Toast for breakfast today...


----------



## doublejj (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## 420God (Oct 16, 2018)

I have an Internet company coming out later today to see if they can use my silo as a tower. If they can they said I'll get free high speed internet for life.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 16, 2018)

420God said:


> I have an Internet company coming out later today to see if they can use my silo as a tower. If they can they said I'll get free high speed internet for life.


With any luck you'll end up with some of the smartest cattle in your neck of the woods. 

Goo (Moo) gle


----------



## ANC (Oct 16, 2018)

Painted the window frame in my daughter's room and redid the putty.
Also made some nice hamburger patties and fried em up.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 16, 2018)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4216664


Be sure they are bringing the bud to them, not stooping and hunching over, good light, refocus eyes on distant objects frequently....lmk if you need a complete ergo eval


----------



## doublejj (Oct 16, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Be sure they are bringing the bud to them, not stooping and hunching over, good light, refocus eyes on distant objects frequently....lmk if you need a complete ergo eval


He's our Environmental Health & Safety Coordinator...Certified on his last job by OSHA


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 16, 2018)

Dammit.







Walks away kickin rocks...


----------



## ANC (Oct 16, 2018)

We'll let you know if something opens up.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 16, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Dammit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Currently that's not his full time job....he's trimming, so we may have an opening in the near future.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 16, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Toast in the wind, all we are is toast in the wind.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2018)

doublejj said:


> Currently that's not his full time job....he's trimming, so we may have an opening in the near future.


did someone say opening??


----------



## doublejj (Oct 16, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> did someone say opening??


do you have any trimming experience?...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2018)

doublejj said:


> do you have any trimming experience?...


yes i do.....been trimming my own stuff for a while now honestly......also have a little growing experience, sales, advertising, basically a jack of trades all around honestly


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 16, 2018)

doublejj said:


> do you have any trimming experience?...


Who _doesn't_ have trimming experience?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Who _doesn't_ have trimming experience?


especially in this forum.....


----------



## Bareback (Oct 16, 2018)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4216664


With buds that big the trim crew needs hard hats and steel toe boots..... safety first.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 16, 2018)

need a couple of these units....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> need a couple of these units....
> View attachment 4216820


Those machines are cool as hell but unfortunately almost always entirely metric so working on them/parts is always a pain in the ass!


----------



## ANC (Oct 16, 2018)

Yes, counting in tens is soooo hard.


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 17, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Those machines are cool as hell but unfortunately almost always entirely metric so working on them/parts is always a pain in the ass!


Hardly anything is standard these days..there is a new standard 

Anyone seen my 10mm?


----------



## ANC (Oct 17, 2018)

You should have at least two 10mm, it is that commonly used.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 17, 2018)

Funny how a 9/16" wrench can degrade an metric built, assembly line.

Nestles bought a Italian canning line for installation in CA. within 6 months it was a piece of crap with misplaced, stripped nuts and bolts and bailing wire.

Education, off by a thousandth.

My Craftsman's lawnmower uses both, "built in, poor repair life expectancy".

Surly the 1% understand the profitability of planning and execution.

How does it feel to be on the One Belt, One Road work crew.


----------



## ANC (Oct 17, 2018)

Yeah, but that is true for any tool, use the wrong tool for a job, you mess up both the tool and the item you worked on.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 17, 2018)

Who says "you can't eat Ice Cream with a fork".

This Pink Gravy has me thinking food!


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 17, 2018)

Pissed off the resident drunk at work first thing in the morning..my jobs done for the day 

He'll be leaving at 2 for the bar


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 17, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Who says "you can't eat Ice Cream with a fork".
> 
> This Pink Gravy has me thinking food!


can't and stupid to do are two different things.....


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 17, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> can't and stupid to do are two different things.....


Only by a thousandth.


----------



## ANC (Oct 17, 2018)

Done with my daughter's room, so tired of pink now.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 17, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Pissed off the resident drunk at work first thing in the morning..my jobs done for the day
> 
> He'll be leaving at 2 for the bar


since your job is done for the day, you can go with him....


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 17, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> can't and stupid to do are two different things.....


LOL and often preceded by, "Hold my beer and watch this".


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 17, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL and often preceded by, "Hold my beer and watch this".


ummm that was last night here...lol.....all u needed to add is mud pit, 4 wheel drives, motorcross bikes, quads, and a big ass field........thanks Bman for letting us use it......still got a hangover....sorry for the ruts in the field

morning btw

coffee is ready

ugh...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 17, 2018)

ANC said:


> Yes, counting in tens is soooo hard.


I guess I missed the mark with that statement.

What I was inferring was that metric parts are almost impossible to get in this neck of the woods (in any sort of reasonable time) including metric metal stock for machining, specialized fasteners, cylinders, electronic parts etc as many have to come here from the manufacturer (read Not John Deere or Cat).

In addition, you don't trouble shoot that sort of machine with a screw driver & pliers.
Laptop only.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 17, 2018)

ANC said:


> Done with my daughter's room, so tired of pink now.


Wait a couple years, it gets nausiating.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 17, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> ummm that was last night here...lol.....all u needed to add is mud pit, 4 wheel drives, motorcross bikes, quads, and a big ass field........thanks Bman for letting us use it......still got a hangover....sorry for the ruts in the field
> 
> morning btw
> 
> ...


 aww man don't tear up ass fields. There's a shortage of domestically-grown ass.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 17, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> aww man don't tear up ass fields. There's a shortage of domestically-grown ass.


i know, but damn it was fun......at least we moved the cattle out of the way....and we cleaned up after ourselves....it was the case "here hold my beer, watch this" night.....


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 17, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> aww man don't tear up ass fields. There's a shortage of domestically-grown ass.


From a true connoisseur


----------



## ANC (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 17, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> would it have been different if it was two guys sitting there in their skivvies?
> are you really that different from a straight guy? don't you go through all the same shit, but with guys? cause i've known several gay people, and they were ALL drama queens, who bitched about their relationships non stop........


I can't relate to queens of any category. I'm about the straightest gay guy I know. But yeah you're right. If it were three hot guys I would've been a basket case.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 17, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> I can't relate to queens of any category. I'm about the straightest gay guy I know. But yeah you're right. If it were three hot guys I would've been a basket case.


You're not into MANogomy? Sorry couldnt resist, thanks for the honest answer to rodgers question.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 17, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> aww man don't tear up ass fields. There's a shortage of domestically-grown ass.


----------



## ANC (Oct 17, 2018)

I'm a lesbian caught in the body of a man


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 17, 2018)

that field was just begging for it last night

don't think my hangover was though...


----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 17, 2018)

Finally got the last window air conditioner out (the big one :/ ) got all the storm windows down and sealed off the rooms I don't use in the winter, finished the tune up on the oil burner, cleaned the filters, didn't need to replace and now I am done! Having a beer and a joint watching Cavuto now


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 17, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> From a true connASSeur


 fify


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 18, 2018)

morning everyone.....

coffee is ready on this misty day in Tx

hope everyone is having a good one so far


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Oct 18, 2018)

Been busy as fuck the last few days. I started installing baffles and air dams in the eaves of the house so I could add insulation. I have a low pitch roof and I can't actually reach the eaves so I'm wedged in the rafters using tools duct taped to old broom handles. I'm also doing air sealing while I'm up there, spray foaming and tapping all the vent and electrical cutouts. 

Then the temps were forecast to drop to freezing for a couple nights, so I had to turn on my garage heat. When I went to seal it up, the 2 roof vents, which are 10' long each, weren't closing right and had large air gaps where the seals were failing, so I started tearing them off. Got one done yesterday, gotta do the other today. Hopefully I see a big drop in my heating costs out there.

I also pulled the piece of plywood with the vent for my grow, it was over an old window opening. I threw it up quickly at the beginning of summer, but it was never painted or insulated. I got it painted yesterday and cut some 2" rigid foam to fit the opening. I'll get it all mounted, caulked and seal foamed today.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 18, 2018)

Morning everyone, I already layed 600sf of carpet this morning ( got a early start ) I've got 2800 more to go before I leave tomorrow, easy peasy. As long as the carpet I'm removing is as easy to remove as 1000+ SF I removed this morning already. I working in the most important building on campus so no pics this time sorry.
I also been harvesting cedar and oaks for the sawmill so pics coming soon of some awesome slabs ( I hope ) .
Peace out ( got to get back on my knees ....... laying carpet hahaha )


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 18, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Morning everyone, I already layed 600sf of carpet this morning ( got a early start ) I've got 2800 more to go before I leave tomorrow, easy peasy. As long as the carpet I'm removing is as easy to remove as 1000+ SF I removed this morning already. I working in the most important building on campus so no pics this time sorry.
> I also been harvesting cedar and oaks for the sawmill so pics coming soon of some awesome slabs ( I hope ) .
> Peace out ( got to get back on my knees ....... laying carpet hahaha )


Cedar is killer in a garden, very nice to keep out bugs, or at least i've heard anyways


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 18, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Morning everyone, I already layed 600sf of carpet this morning ( got a early start ) I've got 2800 more to go before I leave tomorrow, easy peasy. As long as the carpet I'm removing is as easy to remove as 1000+ SF I removed this morning already. I working in the most important building on campus so no pics this time sorry.
> I also been harvesting cedar and oaks for the sawmill so pics coming soon of some awesome slabs ( I hope ) .
> Peace out ( got to get back on my knees ....... laying carpet hahaha )


they doing secret research?


----------



## Bareback (Oct 18, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they doing secret research?


No but it's the building that the president and other very important people work in, and all images are property of the University. I've gotten in trouble for taking pics before , they really don't like to see them on social media.


----------



## DancesWithWeeds (Oct 18, 2018)

Last night I built a still. Been thinking about it for a couple of weeks. It's sealed all the way to the filter on the end. That should make it legal for Oklahoma. Can't evaporate alcohol here. That's not a good idea, anyhow.

Old stainless coffee pot, coffee can, 2 pint jars with plastic lids, natural rubber hose, a little surgical plastic tubing, and $10 and change worth of copper tubing.

Just Kitchen Stuff(?)

 

It's a still, and it works.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 18, 2018)

DancesWithWeeds said:


> Last night I built a still. Been thinking about it for a couple of weeks. It's sealed all the way to the filter on the end. That should make it legal for Oklahoma. Can't evaporate alcohol here. That's not a good idea, anyhow.
> 
> Old stainless coffee pot, coffee can, 2 pint jars with plastic lids, natural rubber hose, a little surgical plastic tubing, and $10 and change worth of copper tubing.
> 
> ...


Big bang theory....


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 18, 2018)

DancesWithWeeds said:


> Last night I built a still. Been thinking about it for a couple of weeks. It's sealed all the way to the filter on the end. That should make it legal for Oklahoma. Can't evaporate alcohol here. That's not a good idea, anyhow.
> 
> Old stainless coffee pot, coffee can, 2 pint jars with plastic lids, natural rubber hose, a little surgical plastic tubing, and $10 and change worth of copper tubing.
> 
> ...


minature still? now why would u wanna build that?


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 18, 2018)

and if you're not distilling spirits (26 USC 5601), what are you making? asking for a friend


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 18, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> minature still? now why would u wanna build that?


      
nuff said?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 18, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4217614 View attachment 4217615 View attachment 4217617 View attachment 4217618 View attachment 4217620 View attachment 4217622
> nuff said?


yeah, nuff said....lol....


----------



## DancesWithWeeds (Oct 18, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> minature still? now why would u wanna build that?


I just wanted to see it it would work. It did work better than I expected it to. Besides, this pot will do an ounce and that's all I need.

Roger pointed out the need for miniature stills.



BarnBuster said:


> what are you making?


Hell, I'm not distilling spirits. I'm trying to get rid of all that nasty alcohol that's contaminating my oil.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 18, 2018)

DancesWithWeeds said:


> Last night I built a still. Been thinking about it for a couple of weeks. It's sealed all the way to the filter on the end. That should make it legal for Oklahoma. Can't evaporate alcohol here. That's not a good idea, anyhow.
> 
> Old stainless coffee pot, coffee can, 2 pint jars with plastic lids, natural rubber hose, a little surgical plastic tubing, and $10 and change worth of copper tubing.
> 
> ...


Get an electric heat plate, your still is too short for a flame

edit: nevermind,I didn't read far enough


----------



## DancesWithWeeds (Oct 18, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> electric heat plate


That's part of the plan. The short range plan is to make something that works with whatever (stuff) I can find. It has to be something that doesn't cost an arm and led and is safe enough that anyone can do it. 

Long range plan is a totally enclosed and recirculating.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 18, 2018)

@DancesWithWeeds 
https://www.oilxgreen.net
I've never used it. I have no affiliation with them. Just something I came across

SH420


----------



## DancesWithWeeds (Oct 18, 2018)

Well, I just a little while ago that even after getting some pretty good oil from the distilling that I really don't think I like oil. Wanted to try dry ice hash. If I can come across shake it without shaking my arthritis I would like that.

Anyhow, that was my day. Now I'm off to something different, like maybe to see what's around for a some kind of shaker.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 18, 2018)

DancesWithWeeds said:


> Well, I just a little while ago that even after getting some pretty good oil from the distilling that I really don't think I like oil. Wanted to try dry ice hash. If I can come across shake it without shaking my arthritis I would like that.
> 
> Anyhow, that was my day. Now I'm off to something different, like maybe to see what's around for a some kind of shaker.


Coffee can and panty hose. for the cheap.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 18, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4217614 View attachment 4217615 View attachment 4217617 View attachment 4217618 View attachment 4217620 View attachment 4217622
> nuff said?


Lmao


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## 420God (Oct 18, 2018)

Rice crispy treats!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 18, 2018)

Took the day off from work, so I took advantage. My truck was broken into last weekend. Rear driver side rolldown was smashed out, they got nothing at all. So today replaced it. It was pretty easy. Got my truck smog done and right across the street is the hydro store. Picked up some necessities. Got home and rolled a joint. 
I then rotated the tires on step daughter's car, as I proceeded to smoke my joint. Went to AAA to pay reg on car and get tags.
Went to Costco. Got some socks while I was there (among other things). I love new socks. Got home a little bit ago and threw pizza from Costco in oven. Just about done. Gotta get tag on car and check fluids. Then I feast!
 
SH420


----------



## DancesWithWeeds (Oct 18, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> I've never used it. I have no affiliation with them. Just something I came across


I went there and took a look at that, bookmarked it for later.

I've just been limited to bud forever and wanted to try other methods. That's why I built the still. It was only to clean the oil. Oklahoma regulations say you cannot boil the alcohol off. It has to be recovered in a closed system. I didn't see one single bubble in the water at the end.


----------



## ANC (Oct 18, 2018)

DancesWithWeeds said:


> Well, I just a little while ago that even after getting some pretty good oil from the distilling that I really don't think I like oil. Wanted to try dry ice hash. If I can come across shake it without shaking my arthritis I would like that.
> 
> Anyhow, that was my day. Now I'm off to something different, like maybe to see what's around for a some kind of shaker.


Try making vegetable glycerin tincture... it tastes great and can mix with water so it is really easy to incorporate in other recipes.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Oct 19, 2018)

Ordered a Nug Smasher the other week, should be here today. Mmm gooey goodness.


----------



## DancesWithWeeds (Oct 19, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Coffee can and panty hose. for the cheap.


Actually, i'm not looking for something just cheap. When they charge $600 for something I can do in one day for less than $11 it sort of goes against my grain. 

Got a way to do the shaking now on dry ice hash. Weeds, my wife, has a exercise machine that she stands on an it shakes whole body. I think four bungee, a bucket, and a bag will do just fine. Just have to make it shake the bag and not the bucket. Tomorrows project.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 19, 2018)

I was watching a YouTube video and a Chantix ad played. I immediately grabbed a cigarette and sparked it up. Fuck you Ray Liotta!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 19, 2018)

DancesWithWeeds said:


> Actually, i'm not looking for something just cheap. When they charge $600 for something I can do in one day for less than $11 it sort of goes against my grain.
> 
> Got a way to do the shaking now on dry ice hash. Weeds, my wife, has a exercise machine that she stands on an it shakes whole body. I think four bungee, a bucket, and a bag will do just fine. Just have to make it shake the bag and not the bucket. Tomorrows project.


dude, i've done it by hand forever. it takes about 15 minutes to do a gallon jug worth.....and that's counting the time it takes to scrape the kief out of it three or four times.....if it amuses you to make machines do things, then have fun, but you'll never get the same results, you'll just waste times setting a machine up to do something you could be done with by the time you get your machine ready to work


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 19, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> I was watching a YouTube video and a Chantix ad played. I immediately grabbed a cigarette and sparked it up. Fuck you Ray Liotta!


Careful bro..


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 19, 2018)

Morning everyone......

nice wet and damp day here in the Lone star state.....

coffee is ready for anyone....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 19, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone......
> 
> nice wet and damp day here in the Lone star state.....
> 
> coffee is ready for anyone....


Raining here too & 45 deg F.
Time to coffee up.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 19, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Raining here too & 45 deg F.
> Time to coffee up.


62 here with the rains, not bad, just feel sorry for the guys in the hill country area, those river are all over flowing, Llano river lost a bridge a couple days ago.......


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 19, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone......
> 
> nice wet and damp day here in the Lone star state.....
> 
> coffee is ready for anyone....


Morning, we had record highs Monday-Wednesday. Weather guy said on Wednesday, that we had seen our last 90 of the season. Today, they are forecasting 90 on Saturday  I think I qualify to be a meteorologist..


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 19, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> 62 here with the rains, not bad, just feel sorry for the guys in the hill country area, those river are all over flowing, Llano river lost a bridge a couple days ago.......


I meant to ask you if you were near the flooding. Guess not.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 19, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Morning, we had record highs Monday-Wednesday. Weather guy said on Wednesday, that we had seen our last 90 of the season. Today, they are forecasting 90 on Saturday  I think I qualify to be a meteorologist..


damn dude your getting weather like we had during the summer here......


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 19, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I meant to ask you if you were near the flooding. Guess not.


naw i'm not, that's way north of me........i've called most of the people i know in those areas, and they're ok...except one he lost his boat and a jet ski......he's on LBJ lake.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 19, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Morning, we had record highs Monday-Wednesday. Weather guy said on Wednesday, that we had seen our last 90 of the season. Today, they are forecasting 90 on Saturday  I think I qualify to be a meteorologist..


I always thought meteorologist would be the perfect job.
Don't even bother to look at the Satellite/Radar images and projections, just tell everybody that the weather will suck ass today.
If it does, you're right & people expected it.
If it's a beautiful day people will be happy about that too & not care about your forecast.

Win, win!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 19, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I always thought meteorologist would be the perfect job.
> Don't even bother to look at the Satellite/Radar images and projections, just tell everybody that the weather will suck ass today.
> If it does, you're right & people expected it.
> If it's a beautiful day people will be happy about that too & not care about your forecast.
> ...


eh it's a beautiful day here, always is....despite the rain and sogginess that's going on...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 19, 2018)

I've been to TX a couple of times - hot, lotsa people & no decent hunt able public land.

And I'll be damned if I will pay someone to hunt animals that are managed with my license/tag money.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 19, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> I was watching a YouTube video and a Chantix ad played. I immediately grabbed a cigarette and sparked it up. Fuck you Ray Liotta!


I can't get over how he looks like he has a phama rep licking his ass while while taping the ad.
It's that lost look, it would be a challenge to act thru.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 19, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've been to TX a couple of times - hot, lotsa people & no decent hunt able public land.
> 
> And I'll be damned if I will pay someone to hunt animals that are managed with my license/tag money.


yeah it's a little ruff.....friend of mine is going hunting this year, he had to pay the owner of the property $800 for the gun and to shoot......it's baffling.. and stupid....

bird season is pretty good if you own your own property 10 acres or more you can hunt on your own land....then if you want to invite people you can do that.....i know a couple area near the colorado river they ask people to come out and hunt, don't charge anything...they just ask to respect the property and the people who are on it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 19, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah it's a little ruff.....friend of mine is going hunting this year, he had to pay the owner of the property $800 for the gun and to shoot......it's baffling.. and stupid....
> 
> bird season is pretty good if you own your own property 10 acres or more you can hunt on your own land....then if you want to invite people you can do that.....i know a couple area near the colorado river they ask people to come out and hunt, don't charge anything...they just ask to respect the property and the people who are on it.


Yeah, but people like that can be few and far between and all it takes is for them to get burned by people leaving trash etc. before they stop being generous.

This is what i like (Fed land) - You can walk/hunt till you drop dead & never see another person.
And any clear running mountain creek is fair game for drinking - no filter required.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 19, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, but people like that can be few and far between and all it takes is for them to get burned by people leaving trash etc. before they stop doing that.
> 
> This is what i like (Fed land) - You can walk/hunt till you drop dead & never see another person.
> And any clear running mountain creek is fair game for drinking - no filter required.
> ...


i'm in...those are the kinda hunts i like.......

you know most people sit in dear blinds and wait......i don't go on walk about and hunt them, find a nice spot and sit back for a few......in fact bird hunting is about to start here and turkey hunting too.....


----------



## DancesWithWeeds (Oct 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> dude, i've done it by hand forever.


DAMMMMM, Man, you thru yourself open, but I'll pass on it.

Except for my copd an arthritis I would be in really good shape for 79yo. But if I shake a bag for 15 mins I would be down for about a week. Can't do repetitive moves like shaking.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 19, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> I was watching a YouTube video and a Chantix ad played. I immediately grabbed a cigarette and sparked it up. Fuck you Ray Liotta!


The dude wears way to much make up.......no n that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 19, 2018)

Five more pallets to go....FML.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 19, 2018)

DancesWithWeeds said:


> DAMMMMM, Man, you thru yourself open, but I'll pass on it.
> 
> Except for my copd an arthritis I would be in really good shape for 79yo. But if I shake a bag for 15 mins I would be down for about a week. Can't do repetitive moves like shaking.


like i said, if you like to build shit, build it....i wish i still had the walk in closet full of erector set stuff i had when i was a kid.... i had at least 50 of these sets with the motors, and a load of extra stuff from buying the shit at yard sales and flea markets....
i learned a lot...how to build a trebuchet, exactly how many pieces it took to be strong enough to stand on......built a whole town in the backyard one summer, had roads and bridges.....
the shits so expensive now, i just can't make myself pay 127.00 for what i got for 12.99 when i was a kid.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 19, 2018)

Bareback said:


> The dude wears way to much make up.......no n that there's anything wrong with that.


well, if you had skin like a bad grapefruit, you'd probably wear some foundation, too.....


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 19, 2018)

I cleared out a closet in order to rent out a room and packed away about #50 of lego's and a racetrack I had bought about 15 yrs ago for the kids. Guess Ill save it for the Grand kids.



Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the shits so expensive now, i just can't make myself pay 127.00 for what i got for 12.99 when i was a kid.


I had erectors sets and a race track, this one I put away was 229.00 I hate to see what they are now.
It was disassembling the controllers, hooking one end to a lightbulb and the other to the wall outlet that got me in the repair business, that and the fear of parents finding out.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 19, 2018)

What up mofos?


----------



## DancesWithWeeds (Oct 19, 2018)

My dad bought me an Erector Set when I was maybe 9 or 10. I didn't get to keep what I built. When it was finished it was taken apart and all the parts put back in their place. I had to make something new every time. That's why it is so easy to just pick something up and make something with it (with a little thought).


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 19, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> What up mofos?


sup? where ya been?


----------



## DancesWithWeeds (Oct 19, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> got me in the repair business


Got me into tool and die for about 30 years and then tool design.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 19, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> What up mofos?


sup dude, good to see ya around


----------



## Skoal (Oct 19, 2018)

Found a grow warehouse in my area that I may hit up tomorrow to see if I can grab some lights and a grow tent or two.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> sup? where ya been?


I mentioned it in another thread. Wife got hit by a semi truck on her way home from work. Ran her out if the road and hit a concrete and steel grate type thing. 

She got hurt pretty bad. Messed her back up and broke some ribs. 

She is just now getting up and walking a bit.


BudmanTX said:


> sup dude, good to see ya around


Good to be around.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 19, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I mentioned it in another thread. Wife got hit by a semi truck on her way home from work. Ran her out if the road and hit a concrete and steel grate type thing.
> 
> She got hurt pretty bad. Messed her back up and broke some ribs.
> 
> ...


Holy shit.... sorry to hear....holy shit


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 19, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Holy shit.... sorry to hear....holy shit


Thanks. I know it sucks but I'm very thankful it wasn't worse.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 19, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I mentioned it in another thread. Wife got hit by a semi truck on her way home from work. Ran her out if the road and hit a concrete and steel grate type thing.
> 
> She got hurt pretty bad. Messed her back up and broke some ribs.
> 
> ...


Fuck. I can't like that, but I'm so glad that it wasn't worse. Happy she's got a strong guy like you to take care of her, missed you around here...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 19, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Fuck. I can't like that, but I'm so glad that it wasn't worse. Happy she's got a strong guy like you to take care of her, missed you around here...


Thanks. Glad to be back around. 

I haven't had a lot of time. It's been a rough year. 

The worst is the driver stopped and called 911. Police either didn't believe my wife or didn't want to do thier job.

They didn't investigate very much and destroyed what little evidence they had. Refused to give us the driver's name. Refused to put his name and witness statement in the report. 

It's a mess. 

Don't get me wrong. I'm thankful she didn't die and it wasn't worse. Thing is it's a car we have had for years. 300,000+ miles on it. I just got done putting about $3000 in brand new suspension, steering, bushings, axles, tires and the works. It was brand new underneath. It was the one I showed the pics of the carpet I dyed and center console I painted. I just finished the body work and was fixing to paint it.

Meh. It's just money. I'm glad I didn't lose my best friend. May sound cheesy but she is my soul mate. My true love. It would be hard to continue without her.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 19, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Thanks. Glad to be back around.
> 
> I haven't had a lot of time. It's been a rough year.
> 
> ...


What has your insurance carrier said? Is the other side submitting a claim to your carrier for property damage? Weird scenario. Glad she's recovering.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 19, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I'm glad I didn't lose my best friend. May sound cheesy but she is my soul mate. My true love. It would be hard to continue without her.


This is all that really matters, the rest is just metal and plastic.

Great to have you back Wbb.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 19, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> What has your insurance carrier said? Is the other side submitting a claim to your carrier for property damage? Weird scenario. Glad she's recovering.


My insurance believes us. Might be able to make a claim against our uninsured/ underinsured coverage.

No claim from the other guy. No info. He is a ghost. I do have the number the guy used to call 911. Goes back to Cingular days and was disconnected the day after the wreck. I searched for days on the webz and even used a couple pay for info sites and still couldn't get the info. Working on getting a subpoena to get records from the carrier.


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> This is all that really matters, the rest is just metal and plastic.
> 
> Great to have you back Wbb.


Thanks. Glad to be back.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 19, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> My insurance believes us. Might be able to make a claim against our uninsured/ underinsured coverage.
> 
> No claim from the other guy. No info. He is a ghost. I do have the number the guy used to call 911. Goes back to Cingular days and was disconnected the day after the wreck. I searched for days on the webz and even used a couple pay for info sites and still couldn't get the info. Working on getting a subpoena to get records from the carrier.


Ok, cool. Any reasonable attorney should be able to handle all of that for you. If you have medpay, and can make a claim against your own carrier for the property damage and personal injuries, you should be made whole and then some. Let your carrier deal with going after the other idiot. That's why you pay them.


----------



## 757growin (Oct 19, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've been to TX a couple of times - hot, lotsa people & no decent hunt able public land.
> 
> And I'll be damned if I will pay someone to hunt animals that are managed with my license/tag money.


I got a spot i get 300 a day for and 400 for opening day and weekends.  Location , location!


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 19, 2018)

I took my mom clothes shopping at JCPenney 

After about an hour and a half I was hoping a crazed gunman would burst in and start shooting


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 19, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I took my mom clothes shopping at JCPenney
> 
> After about an hour and a half I was hoping a crazed gunman would burst in and start shooting


bring a mixed drink in a sealed cup, a vape for bathroom trips, and your phone charger/extra battery...about all you can do without molesting a sales person.....


----------



## 420God (Oct 19, 2018)

Anybody rich? I didn't match a single number.


----------



## ANC (Oct 19, 2018)

only in ideas


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> bring a mixed drink in a sealed cup, a vape for bathroom trips, and your phone charger/extra battery...about all you can do without molesting a sales person.....


I don't have a phone

I also don't get fucked-up when I'm responsible for my mom's safety

like I am now


----------



## dstroy (Oct 19, 2018)

@420God 






lol


----------



## 420God (Oct 19, 2018)

dstroy said:


> @420God
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In my 20s every cop within 50 mile radius knew me by first name. Now I work with them and it's on a different level. Life is funny.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 20, 2018)

420God said:


> Anybody rich? I didn't match a single number.


Same here. I believe I've avoided EVER matching a number in the lotto, not one. I wonder what the odds are on that? I should receive _some_ $ for my amazing luck...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 20, 2018)

It's interesting to realize that any combination of lottery numbers has the exact same odds of occurring, my tickets, your tickets everyone's. IOW, every ticket number combo sold has a one in 292,201,338 (currently) chance of occurring, same odds the winning combination will have. Too bad there's little to no solace in this fact, just thought it was interesting. Because I'm high...


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 20, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> It's interesting to realize that any combination of lottery numbers has the exact same odds of occurring, my tickets, your tickets everyone's. IOW, every ticket number combo sold has a one in 292,201,338 (currently) chance of occurring, same odds the winning combination will have. Too bad there's little to no solace in this fact, just thought it was interesting. Because I'm high...


They said on the news last night, the odds of winning would be like flipping a coin 28 times and have it land the same every time. 

Gotta check my ticket, I’m pretty sure we have the same luck. News said, no winner, next draw 1.6B


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 20, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> They said on the news last night, the odds of winning would be like flipping a coin 28 times and have it land the same every time.
> 
> Gotta check my ticket, I’m pretty sure we have the same luck. News said, no winner, next draw 1.6B


Well, I have a 100% better chance of winning this next draw. 

I'm just enjoying this fact/prize. Makes us all winners.


----------



## 420God (Oct 20, 2018)

I really gotta stop drunk shit posting. Glad I'm a happy drinker, things coulda got ugly quick. I barely remember anything from last night.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 20, 2018)

420God said:


> I really gotta stop drunk shit posting. Glad I'm a happy drinker, things coulda got ugly quick. I barely remember anything from last night.


Lol, you’re good bro. I’m also a happy drinker, or maybe a happy smoker who drinks, who knows.. I didn’t match any numbers either


----------



## 420God (Oct 20, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol, you’re good bro. I’m also a happy drinker, or maybe a happy smoker who drinks, who knows.. I didn’t match any numbers either


At least I didn't spend much on tickets. I never buy more than 5 lines and that's only when it gets really high like this. Honestly I'd only ever want to win a million so it doesn't fuck my life up, I'm pretty happy where I'm at right now.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 20, 2018)

420God said:


> I really gotta stop drunk shit posting. Glad I'm a happy drinker, things coulda got ugly quick. I barely remember anything from last night.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 20, 2018)

420God said:


> At least I didn't spend much on tickets. I never buy more than 5 lines and that's only when it gets really high like this. Honestly I'd only ever want to win a million so it doesn't fuck my life up, I'm pretty happy where I'm at right now.


Same, I bought/buy 5. I have 4 kids and several family and friends who I would definitely setup if I could, so I’m gonna need a lil more than a mil.


----------



## 420God (Oct 20, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Same, I bought/buy 5. I have 4 kids and several family and friends who I would definitely setup if I could, so I’m gonna need a lil more than a mil.


I think half my/my wife's family would OD if I gave them a huge chunk of money.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 20, 2018)

welp back to the poor house for me, no private islands for me......didn't win

welp coffee is ready 

morning


----------



## dangledo (Oct 20, 2018)

Jacked my mcl tripping over an air hose, while changing out a snow plow cutting edge. 

I was turning around to grab a wrench near some oil and caused me to slide a bit and stepping on the hose with impact in my hand. Felt a pop in my inner knee. I'm the idiot type that won't go to the dr until i know for sure its not getting better, quickly. Wife pissed i won't go. 

I haven't had any major injury in a decade so sitting on my ass when i should be in a stand is really tough to do. 

If I'm gonna sit here I'm gonna get blitzed. Case of shitty Budweiser sitting in the garage fridge so maybe a good day to drink, toke and sit around the smoker with maybe a bbq loin or some wings. 

However we did win a cruise trip and a 500 dollar drink voucher. My wife said no way we'd drink that much. I quietly accepted that challenge.

It's in December so the only way i can make it is if the forecast calls for high temps. I'd have some seriously pissed accounts if we were to get snow while i was away. 

Cracking some cold hop pops in t minus one hour


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 20, 2018)

420God said:


> I think half my/my wife's family would OD if I gave them a huge chunk of money.


I can relate.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 20, 2018)

oh hell...just got my property tax's ....not bad..$155 for the year....woohoo....also just got done haggling with Directtv got my total down and new equipment coming....not bad of a start of a day....

sunny, nice north wind be about 70 today

now i gotta clean up the yard today, get the smoker pits out get them ready for the Bday party for neses and nephews today.....

and i shall be pretty hammered later this evening.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 20, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Jacked my mcl tripping over an air hose, while changing out a snow plow cutting edge.
> 
> I was turning around to grab a wrench near some oil and caused me to slide a bit and stepping on the hose with impact in my hand. Felt a pop in my inner knee. I'm the idiot type that won't go to the dr until i know for sure its not getting better, quickly. Wife pissed i won't go.
> 
> ...


500 bucks worth of liquor on a cruise might get the two of you through the weekend.....if you eat a lot, too


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> 500 bucks worth of liquor on a cruise might get the two of you through the weekend.....if you eat a lot, too


We took a good bit of liquor with us, because of that fact.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Oct 20, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I mentioned it in another thread. Wife got hit by a semi truck on her way home from work. Ran her out if the road and hit a concrete and steel grate type thing.
> 
> She got hurt pretty bad. Messed her back up and broke some ribs.
> 
> ...


WOW, god bless, so glad to hear she is recovering!


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 20, 2018)

dangledo said:


> However we did win a cruise trip and a 500 dollar drink voucher. My wife said no way we'd drink that much. I quietly accepted that challenge.


You'd be surprised how fast you can accumulate a sizable beverage tab. If you've not been on a cruise in a while you might want to join one of the cruise forums for the tips and tricks.

https://help.carnival.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3525


----------



## Bioaccumulator (Oct 20, 2018)

See my avatar? I ate two of em! I don't feel guilty either! But before I did I stacked firewood on my day off, grabbed a few bag seed beans from a weirdo in the park lmao, and hope to be able to afford a bunch of decent beans so I can pollen chuck my butt off and learn from chuckers.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> 500 bucks worth of liquor on a cruise might get the two of you through the weekend.....if you eat a lot, too





BarnBuster said:


> You'd be surprised how fast you can accumulate a sizable beverage tab. If you've not been on a cruise in a while you might want to join one of the cruise forums for the tips and tricks.
> 
> https://help.carnival.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3525



It's been a decade since I've been on a cruise but there is no way i can forget my 1k tab i was able to rack up in 6 short days. Spring break will do that to you. Needless to say i owed my buddies some cash after that. Good times

I plan on doubling that by drinking and eating my weight in banana/strawberry rum smoothies, tequila sunrise and coconut shrimp.

Usually not a sweet drink type of fella but damn if this isn't the time to get down.

Leaving little man behind for almost a week is gonna be tough but Momma and dada deserve a week to get to know each other again.











Multiple times a day.


----------



## Bioaccumulator (Oct 20, 2018)

And I thought maritime law was sketchy


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 20, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> WOW, god bless, so glad to hear she is recovering!


Thank you.


----------



## 420God (Oct 20, 2018)

I'm drunk again.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 20, 2018)

420God said:


> I'm drunk again.


I've been quaffing uisge beatha from a sperm whale's tooth because 
LIVE FROM NAPSALOT MANOR IT'S SATURDAY NIGHT!


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Oct 20, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Jacked my mcl tripping over an air hose, while changing out a snow plow cutting edge.
> 
> I was turning around to grab a wrench near some oil and caused me to slide a bit and stepping on the hose with impact in my hand. Felt a pop in my inner knee. I'm the idiot type that won't go to the dr until i know for sure its not getting better, quickly. Wife pissed i won't go.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear this! Take a look at this case study: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26030118

Smoke a shit load of pot and I hope the beer was good, feel better.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 20, 2018)

420God said:


> I'm drunk again.


I did that at lunch, sobered up, drove home and am considering doing that again!


----------



## 420God (Oct 20, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I did that at lunch, sobered up, drove home and am considering doing that again!


I should go to bed, I have to pick up silage in the morning.


----------



## ANC (Oct 21, 2018)

Cruizing on a big ship is a lot more fun than I was willing to give it credit for.

Hope to do another to Bazaruto island someday to see the amazing fish around the coast.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 21, 2018)

ANC said:


> Cruizing on a big ship is a lot more fun than I was willing to give it credit for.
> 
> Hope to do another to Bazaruto island someday to see the amazing fish around the coast.


We went on our first cruise last year, we had a blast, daughter loved it. Only downside was I didn’t have any smoke, but now that I can access vape pens, this won’t happen again.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 21, 2018)

My parents took me on a cruise as my high school graduation present in 11 grade. It was awesome. I found these rednecks that would buy me buckets of Budweiser. I got drunk as fuck every night. And scored some schwag in St. Thomas. Great time. Would do again.


----------



## ANC (Oct 21, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> We went on our first cruise last year, we had a blast, daughter loved it. Only downside was I didn’t have any smoke, but now that I can access vape pens, this won’t happen again.


We were on the island for like 2 hours until a local came to sell me some herb, still had hair back then.
Smoked a joint on the roof of the ship watching a storm as wide as you can see come in.
My wife was so pissed of at me by the time I got back to our cabin as we had to get dressed fancy for dinner with the captain.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 21, 2018)

ANC said:


> We were on the island for like 2 hours until a local came to sell me some herb, still had hair back then.
> Smoked a joint on the roof of the ship watching a storm as wide as you can see come in.
> My wife was so pissed of at me by the time I got back to our cabin as we had to get dressed fancy for dinner with the captain.



formal bathing suit? i'm not taking a fucking tie on a cruise


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 21, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4219123i'm not taking a fucking tie on a cruise


I did wore it to one dinner. I wear ties to weddings and funerals only.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 21, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I did wore it to one dinner. I wear ties to weddings and funerals only.


i've never been to a wedding or a funeral as an adult. not that i wouldn't go, but no one has ever invited me to either. not sure why? i own a suit, and a tie, and they always look good, because they get worn as little as possible.
(i got married by the j.o.p. at the courthouse, so i guess i've been to one wedding as an adult)


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 21, 2018)

ANC said:


> We were on the island for like 2 hours until a local came to sell me some herb, *still had hair* back then.
> Smoked a joint on the roof of the ship watching a storm as wide as you can see come in.
> My *wife was so pissed* of at me by the time I got back to our cabin as we had to get dressed fancy for dinner with the captain.


Is that how you lost your hair?


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 21, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I did wore it to one dinner. I wear ties to weddings and funerals only.


1985 was the last time I wore a tie. Good buddy's wedding, I had to buy a suit and tie, in Santa Barbara, continued to LA for 3 days, back to SB and pickup the suit, had the tailor tie the tie cuz I forgot how to, then on to San Jose for the wedding. Haven't worn either since then


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 21, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> 1985 was the last time I wore a tie. Good buddy's wedding, I had to buy a suit and tie, in Santa Barbara, continued to LA for 3 days, back to SB and pickup the suit, had the tailor tie the tie cuz I forgot how to, then on to San Jose for the wedding. Haven't worn either since then


 Schrödinger's Suit ... you don't know if it fits 'til you open the closet


----------



## 420God (Oct 21, 2018)

Anybody know how to stop dreaming? Ever since I stopped smoking my dreams are getting more vivid and I don't like it. Never dreamed when I smoked, now I can barely take a nap without having one.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 21, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Schrödinger's Suit ... you don't know if it fits 'til you open the closet


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 21, 2018)

420God said:


> Anybody know how to stop dreaming? Ever since I stopped smoking my dreams are getting more vivid and I don't like it. Never dreamed when I smoked, now I can barely take a nap without having one.


Stopping smoking would give me nightmares, so I can’t help..


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 21, 2018)

420God said:


> Anybody know how to stop dreaming? Ever since I stopped smoking my dreams are getting more vivid and I don't like it. Never dreamed when I smoked, now I can barely take a nap without having one.


You need REM sleep and this is what occurs when you get REM deprived. It should start slowing down when you catch up. Adding some Melatonin, Tryptophan and some Benadryl can sometimes the edge off for different reasons.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 21, 2018)

420God said:


> Anybody know how to stop dreaming? Ever since I stopped smoking my dreams are getting more vivid and I don't like it. Never dreamed when I smoked, now I can barely take a nap without having one.


Limit your naps to ~45min so your body doesn't go into a full sleep-cycle


----------



## Bioaccumulator (Oct 21, 2018)

With aname like sir napsalot.....ur inclined to believe him!


----------



## 420God (Oct 21, 2018)

Made some Singapore rice noodles for dinner.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Oct 21, 2018)

I stained my deck for 2 hours, road the bike up to Sitting Bulls for a beer, changed the oil in my bike and the car . . . And watered my new seedlings


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 22, 2018)

morning everyone

hope everyone had a good weekend

coffee is ready


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 22, 2018)

420God said:


> Anybody know how to stop dreaming? Ever since I stopped smoking my dreams are getting more vivid and I don't like it. Never dreamed when I smoked, now I can barely take a nap without having one.


i'll trade you, i don't remember my dreams, at all. i know i dream, everyone does, but to me, sleep is a black space.


----------



## 420God (Oct 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'll trade you, i don't remember my dreams, at all. i know i dream, everyone does, but to me, sleep is a black space.


That's the way it used to be for me. I'd fall asleep and wake back up and it'd feel like I only had a long blink.
I avoided a nap yesterday and didn't go to bed till I could hardly keep my eyes open and actually slept pretty good.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 22, 2018)

got a friend coming by today to help me finish up installing a new power steering hose on my truck. i got the old one off, and the end that goes into the pump installed, but i can't hold the other end in place and get it started without crossing the threads. space is too tight and my left hand isn't strong enough anymore (sciatica and carpal tunnel both). i'll get him high and give him a couple of grams of weed and he'll be happy. and i don't have to do it myself, so i'll be happy...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 22, 2018)

420God said:


> That's the way it used to be for me. I'd fall asleep and wake back up and it'd feel like I only had a long blink.
> I avoided a nap yesterday and didn't go to bed till I could hardly keep my eyes open and actually slept pretty good.


i don't go to bed till i'm tired, then i lay there playing solitaire or einstein riddle till i'm very tired....which may have something to do with it. i probably slip into rem fairly quickly, get it out of the way


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 22, 2018)

ah second cup of the ol joe, now i'm finally getting better back to the living, at least i got stuff done this weekend i can see the progress...

even space tomatoes are lookin ok, slight genetic anomally but ok, they can sit outside today


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 22, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> morning everyone
> 
> hope everyone had a good weekend
> 
> coffee is ready


I pushed it pretty hard this weekend. Casino til 3 am Friday night. Pool hall til 3 Saturday night. Sports bar til almost 10 last night. My wallet hurts.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 22, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I pushed it pretty hard this weekend. Casino til 3 am Friday night. Pool hall til 3 Saturday night. Sports bar til almost 10 last night. My wallet hurts.


eh i did too...think i pushed a little to much...feel it today


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 22, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I pushed it pretty hard this weekend. Casino til 3 am Friday night. Pool hall til 3 Saturday night. Sports bar til almost 10 last night. My wallet hurts.


Just made 200 on keno. My wallet is happy again!!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 22, 2018)

I made tonkotsu ramen today. Actually I started 2 days ago. 
 
 
And this was from the other day.
 
Pea purée with pork tenderloin, brunoise carrots, and a Demi glacé drizzle over the top.


----------



## dstroy (Oct 22, 2018)

420God said:


> I really gotta stop drunk shit posting. Glad I'm a happy drinker, things coulda got ugly quick. I barely remember anything





420God said:


> Anybody know how to stop dreaming? Ever since I stopped smoking my dreams are getting more vivid and I don't like it. Never dreamed when I smoked, now I can barely take a nap without having one.


Don’t start drinking all the time to stop the dreams. They won’t go away and you’ll still feel like booboo.

So, it’s really hard for me to turn off my “spidey sense” sometimes, even when it’s not useful for my survival, instead it just gives me panic attacks because i would be on high-fucking-alert all the time. I managed it at first with therapy and some intense meditation training. Now I just do breathing exercises and meditate which GREATLY reduce the frequency and severity of my nightmares and panic attacks. If you have to take anxiety meds in the short term no big deal man, just don’t RELY only on them or you won’t fix your shit.

I think that you would do well to really pay attention to what you body is telling you and to constantly pay attention to the thoughts in your head, eventually you’ll figure out all on your own how to change course if your head is in the wrong space. 

But it’ll go faster if you let someone who knows what they’re doing help you.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 22, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> I made tonkotsu ramen today. Actually I started 2 days ago.
> View attachment 4219864
> View attachment 4219865
> And this was from the other day.
> ...


Ever consider master chef or guy's grocery games? You make shit look real fucking good. Stuff I'd never eat, I would eat, if you splooged on it... uh,.. cooked it
SH420


----------



## injinji (Oct 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> need a couple of these units....
> View attachment 4216820


Yes. Yes I do.


----------



## injinji (Oct 22, 2018)

After supper, we got out on the porch and got our new generator ready for action. It took a vice grip to get the last of the 4 nuts and bolts holding the shipping braces in place. And the only oil I had was 20W-50 when it called for 30W, but it's running and I have wiifii for the first time in 12 days.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Oct 22, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> I made tonkotsu ramen today. Actually I started 2 days ago.
> View attachment 4219864
> View attachment 4219865
> And this was from the other day.
> ...


My dream is to one day have Dinner at Gary's!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 22, 2018)

420God said:


> Anybody know how to stop dreaming? Ever since I stopped smoking my dreams are getting more vivid and I don't like it. Never dreamed when I smoked, now I can barely take a nap without having one.


I recently quit smoking. About 3 months ago. More of a tolerance thing. I smoked some today and it was high for about 6-7 hours. 

Anyways, just like curious2garden said, melatonin and Benadryl help. I usually have trouble sleeping for a few days and get wierd dreams for about a week.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 22, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Ever consider master chef or guy's grocery games? You make shit look real fucking good. Stuff I'd never eat, I would eat, if you splooged on it... uh,.. cooked it
> SH420


I’d love to get on master chef. No fucking joke.


BleedsGreen said:


> My dream is to one day have Dinner at Gary's!


Lol thanks man. Any time you’re in Texas hit me up.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 22, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> I’d love to get on master chef. No fucking joke./QUOTE]
> 
> I know someone that knows someone, send me some soup and I'm see what I can do.
> 
> Serious I'll mention it to them, if it's possible I'll get you hooked up.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 22, 2018)

@Bareback i got you. Soups are my shit, but you know I can cook all kinds of stuff.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 22, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> @Bareback i got you. Soups are my shit, but you know I can cook all kinds of stuff.


Yeah I know, I would put you up against most anyone on TV your presentation is always spot on . Your food porn rocks.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 22, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Yeah I know, I would put you up against most anyone on TV your presentation is always spot on . Your food porn rocks.


Thanks. I’ve been working on my presentation. If y’all remember Odanksta, he would post pics of his food. And some of it looked alright, but his presentation sucked ass. Made all of his shit look like slop. That’s what really made me want to present good looking plates. We eat with our eyes first. If it looks good you’re gonna want to eat it. But if it looks gross it doesn’t matter how good it taste. You can’t convey taste/flavor over the internet.


----------



## INF Flux (Oct 22, 2018)

dig the food/life love here.


----------



## ANC (Oct 23, 2018)

Woke up, melted from the heat. Dropped wife at work, dropped daughter at school, done the reservoir, scored 2oz of decent Swazi smelling like licorice and gingerbread. And it is not even 10 am yet. Now it is quality time with the herb vape.


----------



## Bioaccumulator (Oct 23, 2018)

This was my fave oak I was gonna source some native microbes from.......we have been having ridiculous winds blow through here the last two years. Now we gotta search for a new grove with biggins! A raccoon showed me this one years ago by living in it. It's a shame to see such a beaut go!


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 23, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> I made tonkotsu ramen today. Actually I started 2 days ago.
> View attachment 4219864
> View attachment 4219865
> And this was from the other day.
> ...


Never thought I would use, Gary and fancy in the same post, but, Fancy.. looks delicious as usual.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> I made tonkotsu ramen today. Actually I started 2 days ago.
> View attachment 4219864
> View attachment 4219865
> And this was from the other day.
> ...


Beautiful work Gar, looks yummy.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 23, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> I made tonkotsu ramen today. Actually I started 2 days ago.
> View attachment 4219864
> View attachment 4219865
> And this was from the other day.
> ...


that looks yummy man...props to ya

i'm in for dinner, i'll bring the beer

morning everyone......

now you just made me hungry...damnit.....time to cook some eggs and bacon....coffee is ready


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 23, 2018)

Back at it again. This time I made pho ga(Vietnamese chicken noodle soup)
 
 
After adding sriracha it’s spicy as fuck. I love it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 23, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Back at it again. This time I made pho ga(Vietnamese chicken noodle soup)
> View attachment 4220330
> View attachment 4220331
> After adding sriracha it’s spicy as fuck. I love it.


I PM'd you my address.

Bring your apron.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 23, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I PM'd you my address.
> 
> Bring your apron.


I’m down, I’d love to get a chance to cook some of that wild game y’all got up there!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 23, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I PM'd you my address.
> 
> Bring your apron.


 You need to be a less messy dix donor


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 23, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> You need to be a less messy dix donor


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 23, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4220336


"the quicker pecker upper"


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 23, 2018)

Lol


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Back at it again. This time I made pho ga(Vietnamese chicken noodle soup)
> View attachment 4220330
> View attachment 4220331
> After adding sriracha it’s spicy as fuck. I love it.


HOLY FUCK is that a glass of WATER??!!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 23, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> HOLY FUCK is that a glass of WATER??!!


Yup. I only drink three things.

1. Coffee in the mornings
2. Water during the day
3. Beer pretty much after that.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 23, 2018)

if u see this car......

Taken in Englewood colorado 10/22/ colorado plate
Xgq993 yellow primer patch on ramp door. BRS sticker Bandimere sticker on front panel

 

stolen yesterday


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 23, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yup. I only drink three things.
> 
> 1. Coffee in the mornings
> 2. Water during the day
> ...


and here i just assumed it was vodka....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 23, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> if u see this car......
> 
> Taken in Englewood colorado 10/22/ colorado plate
> Xgq993 yellow primer patch on ramp door. BRS sticker Bandimere sticker on front panel
> ...


well goddamn, i dunno, that's pretty fucking inconspicuous...but 'll try to pick it out of the crowd


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 23, 2018)

did they take truck, trailer, and car? or just car?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 23, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> did they take truck, trailer, and car? or just car?


all of it......

yeah u can't miss that car at all......


----------



## 420God (Oct 23, 2018)

Wife got a new job today. She hasn't been happy since she was robbed so she applied for a factory job my brother in law is supervisor at and was hired on the spot. She'll be making well over twice as much, especially with OT. I'm happy for her and hope her smile will finally come back.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 23, 2018)

420God said:


> Wife got a new job today. She hasn't been happy since she was robbed so she applied for a factory job my brother in law is supervisor at and was hired on the spot. She'll be making well over twice as much, especially with OT. I'm happy for her and hope her smile will finally come back.


nice, congrats....


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and here i just assumed it was vodka....


I was concerned it could be Zima


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2018)

420God said:


> Wife got a new job today. She hasn't been happy since she was robbed so she applied for a factory job my brother in law is supervisor at and was hired on the spot. She'll be making well over twice as much, especially with OT. I'm happy for her and hope her smile will finally come back.


I'm very happy about that! Give her my congratulations and a hug.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 23, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I was concerned it could be Zima


i just cannot see Gary drinking Zima....vodka possibly, but Zima?....no....no....


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 23, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> if u see this car......
> 
> Taken in Englewood colorado 10/22/ colorado plate
> Xgq993 yellow primer patch on ramp door. BRS sticker Bandimere sticker on front panel
> ...


Thats my neck of the woods, is that truck or trailer plate? 
They'll be lucky if motor and tranny arent already out.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 23, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Thats my neck of the woods, is that truck or trailer plate?
> They'll be lucky if motor and tranny arent already out.


trailer plate, but they took both the truck and trailer with the car


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 23, 2018)

Most the way done with a transmission swap.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 23, 2018)

420God said:


> Wife got a new job today. She hasn't been happy since she was robbed so she applied for a factory job my brother in law is supervisor at and was hired on the spot. She'll be making well over twice as much, especially with OT. I'm happy for her and hope her smile will finally come back.


That's what's up. Hopefully the change will do her good.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 23, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> That's what's up. Hopefully the change will do her good.


Glad your back around, thoughts and prayers, (mostly thoughts, because I think I'm agnostic).
Some have had questions about t5s so I tried to tag you on them cause your experience with them.


----------



## 420God (Oct 23, 2018)

Playing with my camera. Taken without the tripod.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 23, 2018)

420God said:


> Playing with my camera. Taken without the tripod.
> 
> View attachment 4220507


Steady hands

I tried some the other night, will have to download and compare now...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 23, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Glad your back around, thoughts and prayers, (mostly thoughts, because I think I'm agnostic).
> Some have had questions about t5s so I tried to tag you on them cause your experience with them.


Glad to be around. I must of missed the tags. I'll take another look.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 23, 2018)

I am getting with the times.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 23, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Glad to be around. I must of missed the tags. I'll take another look.


@Tangerine_ was one.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 23, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> I am getting with the times.
> View attachment 4220517


That was fast.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 23, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> @Tangerine_ was one.


Ok. I'll let him ask. I'll still look for the tags.


Edit. I guess alerts only go back so many.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 23, 2018)

420God said:


> Playing with my camera. Taken without the tripod.
> 
> View attachment 4220507


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 23, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Ok. I'll let him ask. I'll still look for the tags.
> 
> 
> Edit. I guess alerts only go back so many.


Let her ask.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 23, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Let her ask.


Yea. My bad. I knew that. I don't know what I was thinking. I am tired though.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 23, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> I am getting with the times.
> View attachment 4220517


damn, that's a new one on me, i don't drink, but i used to go to the bar to take dart money from drunks. guess it's been a while since i threw darts


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 23, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> damn, that's a new one on me, i don't drink, but i used to go to the bar to take dart money from drunks. guess it's been a while since i threw darts


Had gift card to a chain restraunt. 
They are appearing more often.
Downside - personal service sucked ass, my waitress was wiping tables, I waved my hand to try to get her attention, then had to use the f'n kiosk. I know they pay the waitstaff shit for wages still but I don't feel obligated to leave a standard tip. WTF?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 24, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I was concerned it could be Zima


This begs the question of how many Zimas Gary can put in his mouth.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 24, 2018)

morning from soggy Texas

coffee is ready....if anyone need some


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 24, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> This begs the question of how many Zimas Gary can put in his mouth.


hoepfully, none


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 24, 2018)

love it when i give my wife the munchies......that bag of tortilla chips didn't have a chance, especially with that salsa we made....hehe....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 24, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> love it when i give my wife the munchies......that bag of tortilla chips didn't have a chance, especially *with that salsa we made*....hehe....


"that salsa we made" So that's what we're calling the O face now?

"tortilla chips" Great safe word, mind if I borrow it (the word, not your wife)?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 24, 2018)

420God said:


> Anybody know how to stop dreaming? Ever since I stopped smoking my dreams are getting more vivid and I don't like it. Never dreamed when I smoked, now I can barely take a nap without having one.


I feel your pain. I am the same. I've had nightmares since I can remember.(4 years old, possibly coinciding with my parents' divorce, but idk) I don't dream at all until I quit smoking. 10 days to 2 weeks without weed and the nightmares flood in.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 24, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> "that salsa we made" So that's what we're calling the O face now?
> 
> "tortilla chips" Great safe word, mind if I borrow it (the word, not your wife)?


shit go for it, the word, not the wife...lol

actually we made pico de guyo last night, used some of the fan leaves in it as well, and little space tomatoes , we were sitting on the porch while it was raining, before i knew it all the chips were gone and half the guyo...guess someone had the munchies....


----------



## doublejj (Oct 24, 2018)

420God said:


> Anybody know how to stop dreaming? Ever since I stopped smoking my dreams are getting more vivid and I don't like it. Never dreamed when I smoked, now I can barely take a nap without having one.


The dreams are the reason i smoke.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 24, 2018)

some dreams are just visions, some past, some presant, and some future. Just be warry of them, but alway remember to pay attention to the now cause simply that is the most important.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 24, 2018)

ahh biskets and gravy, with sausage paddies.........now that's a lunch...in my mind anyways


----------



## ANC (Oct 24, 2018)

I sometimes wish I had Michael Jackson's sleep guy, cause I dream waaaay too much.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 24, 2018)

ANC said:


> I sometimes wish I had Michael Jackson's sleep guy, cause I dream waaaay too much.


You're not smoking enough weed.


----------



## ANC (Oct 24, 2018)

muhahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> You're not smoking enough weed.


Or running enough but that's an unpopular opinion


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 24, 2018)

ANC said:


> I sometimes wish I had Michael Jackson's sleep guy, cause I dream waaaay too much.


I don't know if I'd go with Michael Jackson's sleep guy.
His track record is fucking dead in the water.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 24, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Or running enough but that's an unpopular opinion


or riding enough... at least that's what my Dr says...... i ordered my Christmas present today...Schwinn Trike


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 24, 2018)

doublejj said:


> or riding enough... at least that's what my Dr says...... i ordered my Christmas present today...Schwinn Trike


@mr sunshine could make a heck of a mobile grow machine outta that critter.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 24, 2018)

doublejj said:


> or riding enough... at least that's what my Dr says...... i ordered my Christmas present today...Schwinn Trike


had one of these when i was in college......worked bitchin


----------



## doublejj (Oct 24, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> had one of these when i was in college......worked bitchin


I'm already looking at a 1000w etrike conversion kit.....please don't tell my dr.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 24, 2018)

doublejj said:


> I'm already looking at a 1000w etrike conversion kit.....please don't tell my dr.


you know there is a conversation with a 1gal tank and i dunno maybe 1 to 5hp motor you can do too....

i used to know a guy that did them.....on the south side


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 24, 2018)

doublejj said:


> I'm already looking at a 1000w etrike conversion kit.....please don't tell my dr.



Lol. With a 20ah battery, you can go for hours and really not pedal at all. Ebikes are the best way to start biking again. I rode one for a couple of years, and in the process I got really fit and bought a normal bike for more exercise. I still break out the electric bikes when I'm going over 20 miles distance or so...


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2018)

doublejj said:


> I'm already looking at a 1000w etrike conversion kit.....please don't tell my dr.


LOL I have an ebike in the garage, love it, but it doesn't help me sleep as well as actual exercise.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 24, 2018)

doublejj said:


> I'm already looking at a 1000w etrike conversion kit.....please don't tell my dr.


don't worry, secret is safe.....


----------



## doublejj (Oct 24, 2018)

Only to help going up hills.....


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 24, 2018)

doublejj said:


> Only to help going up hills.....



Fuck it. Just go for this trike, seems more your style...








I love how he locks it up with a cable. LOL! What city is this? I moving there asap...


----------



## neosapien (Oct 24, 2018)

It's that weird time of year where I work from can't see at morning to can't see at night.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 24, 2018)

Tonight I made home made pot pie from scratch


I’m not even hungry yet because I’ve been drinking.

One of my old school homegirls called me and is about to come through with her dude. I told them I’d smoke them out. And guess what? My wife seems like she has a problem with it! Man I’ve known this girl since the 6th grade and ain’t nothing going on AND she’s coming with her boyfriend. What in the fuck? Plus they’re bringing me beer, so I’m totally down. I’m just like what’s the problem? Smh


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 24, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Tonight I made home made pot pie from scratch
> View attachment 4221071
> View attachment 4221072
> I’m not even hungry yet because I’ve been drinking.
> ...


1 zip per pie?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 24, 2018)

Quick update, Mrs. Goodson is fine now. I guess she just wanted to watch a movie with me. Which I’m normally ok with. But my homie said she can’t find weed anywhere and just wants to smoke. Mrs. Goodson understands, she used to be a smoker herself. So she’s ok now. So all is good in the Goodson house.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Quick update, Mrs. Goodson is fine now. I guess she just wanted to watch a movie with me. Which I’m normally ok with. But my homie said she can’t find weed anywhere and just wants to smoke. Mrs. Goodson understands, she used to be a smoker herself. So she’s ok now. So all is good in the Goodson house.


Ahhh she loves you! I'd be pretty careful with you cooking and growing like you do. Don't want to have to train new talent you know.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 24, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhh she loves you! I'd be pretty careful with you cooking and growing like you do. Don't want to have to train new talent you know.


That’s what I’m saying. I’ve always said there is no perfect girl/man. What’s makes things “perfect” is learning each others quarks and shit.

Get a new man/girl and get new problems


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> That’s what I’m saying. I’ve always said there is not perfect girl/man. What’s makes things “perfect” is learning each others quarks and shit.
> 
> Get a new man/girl and get new problems


Amen, better the devil you know


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 24, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> That’s what I’m saying. I’ve always said there is no perfect girl/man. What’s makes things “perfect” is *learning each others quarks* and shit.
> 
> Get a new man/girl and get new problems


You could then know them on a quantum level 


Quark
/kwärk/
_noun_
Physics
noun: *quark*; plural noun: *quarks*

any of a number of subatomic particles carrying a fractional electric charge, postulated as building blocks of the hadrons. Quarks have not been directly observed, but theoretical predictions based on their existence have been confirmed experimentally.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 25, 2018)

I took my mom shopping at Walmart this afternoon

I had to wait ~15 minutes for one of those electric carts

that was the good part


----------



## injinji (Oct 25, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I took my mom shopping at Walmart this afternoon
> 
> I had to wait ~15 minutes for one of those electric carts
> 
> that was the good part


I hit Walmart's day before yesterday. Bar and chain oil, 2 cycle oil mix, ice chest, ice, gallon of ice cream, etc, etc. Stopped at one of the POD's hoping to score free ice, but got three cases of water and two cases of MRE's instead. {that makes 6 cases of MRE's we now have}


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 25, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I took my mom shopping at Walmart this afternoon
> 
> I had to wait ~15 minutes for one of those electric carts
> 
> that was the good part


i would have just walked around till i found a kid on one of them, and knocked the little fucker off. that annoys the ever living shit out of me. those are there for disabled people, not fucking lazy worthless piece of shit people


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 25, 2018)

injinji said:


> I hit Walmart's day before yesterday. Bar and chain oil, 2 cycle oil mix, ice chest, ice, gallon of ice cream, etc, etc. Stopped at one of the POD's hoping to score free ice, but got three cases of water and two cases of MRE's instead. {that makes 6 cases of MRE's we now have}


what's a POD?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 25, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what's a POD?


place of dung?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 25, 2018)

morning everyone

coffee is ready........AHS is getting interesting, weird but interesting....why did i stay up so late, heck i dunnno

good beer and good company i guess.....and good conversation....cool night too..


----------



## ANC (Oct 25, 2018)

doublejj said:


> or riding enough... at least that's what my Dr says...... i ordered my Christmas present today...Schwinn Trike


Awesome colour


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> You could then *know them* on a quantum level
> 
> 
> Quark
> ...


Would that be the biblical know?


----------



## Bareback (Oct 25, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Tonight I made home made pot pie from scratch
> View attachment 4221071
> View attachment 4221072
> I’m not even hungry yet because I’ve been drinking.
> ...


I need this recipe.... looks so yummy.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 25, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Would that be the biblical know?


Would that be then called a Quarkie?


----------



## ANC (Oct 25, 2018)

cleaned the kitchen, washed the window and scrubbed the frame.
Hung around in my shorts, ate first grapes of the season.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 25, 2018)

ANC said:


> Awesome colour


isn't that Vespa blue?


----------



## 420God (Oct 25, 2018)

Just got out of the hospital from checking on my mom. She went to the walk in this morning for stomach pain and it turned out to be appendicitis. Had her in surgery right away. Suppose to be released in an hour.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 25, 2018)

420God said:


> Just got out of the hospital from checking on my mom. She went to the walk in this morning for stomach pain and it turned out to be appendicitis. Had her in surgery right away. Suppose to be released in an hour.


Fuck, that is scary. Sorry she had to go through that, but lucky they got it before it burst. The human body is amazing, but it still has some serious bugs to work out...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 25, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Would that be then called a Quarkie?


Lol. +rep...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 25, 2018)

420God said:


> Just got out of the hospital from checking on my mom. She went to the walk in this morning for stomach pain and it turned out to be appendicitis. Had her in surgery right away. Suppose to be released in an hour.


just be glad she decided to go in, and not try to tough it out


----------



## 420God (Oct 25, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> just be glad she decided to go in, and not try to tough it out


She almost did. Thought it was a stomach bug.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 25, 2018)

420God said:


> She almost did. Thought it was a stomach bug.


My adult daughter had the same thing happen this summer. 

She thought it was just a stomach thing when she went to bed, but the next morning it still hurt so she wanted to go to the walk-in clinic. 
The doc @ the clinic examined her and said "you need to go to the hospital ED -- NOW". 

(ED = emergency department. It's not a room anymore...) 

They did a few tests, then *snip* -- appendix was gone.


----------



## 420God (Oct 25, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> My adult daughter had the same thing happen this summer.
> 
> She thought it was just a stomach thing when she went to bed, but the next morning it still hurt so she wanted to go to the walk-in clinic.
> The doc @ the clinic examined her and said "you need to go to the hospital ED -- NOW".
> ...


My mom is pretty stubborn so we all had to talk her into going. Lucky she went.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 25, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> isn't that Vespa blue?
> View attachment 4221473


it is called Mint.....very light green almost white


----------



## thump easy (Oct 25, 2018)

I didnt do shit!!! And fuck you guys!!!


----------



## thump easy (Oct 25, 2018)

Just kidding


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 25, 2018)

thump easy said:


> I didnt do shit!!! And fuck you guys!!!


You took a dump, right? I didn't even do that..... Lol


----------



## thump easy (Oct 25, 2018)

Ya im the morning type lolz hear paint trim


----------



## injinji (Oct 25, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what's a POD?


One of FEMA's Points of Distribution.


----------



## injinji (Oct 25, 2018)

injinji said:


> One of FEMA's Points of Distribution.


They are down to just water and MRE's now. Lots of church groups cooking. My little town is real little, and some days there were 2-3 groups with food. The first few days we ate out of the freezer, then started going into town in the afternoons to see what we could pick up. It's like trail magic, but for hurricane survivors.


----------



## injinji (Oct 25, 2018)

There is a whole lot of this in towns.

 

And this in the country.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2018)

Repaired the slide valve, replaced 4 sprinklers, spliced sprinkler control line and fixed the neighbor's sprinkler I stepped on while mowing the lawn and cutting the control line. I'm done, good night.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 25, 2018)

doublejj said:


> it is called Mint.....very light green almost white


that's blue. i've had this discussion with several people over the years, i think i have some slight color "blindness...that looks sky blue to me....the grass it's sitting on is green, the seat is brown, the bike is blue.....


----------



## 420God (Oct 25, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's blue. i've had this discussion with several people over the years, i think i have some slight color "blindness...that looks sky blue to me....the grass it's sitting on is green, the seat is brown, the bike is blue.....


I think we have the same color blindness. Common among men, lots of fights with my wife about it.


----------



## ANC (Oct 26, 2018)

Managed to do all the metal cutting, drilling and countersinking without cutting off any fingers.
Still got to cut the threaded rods, but I think I can handle a grinder.
Then I need to do the wire harness, and rub on the thermal paste and install more than 120 nuts and bolts. It is a big job building these LED strip fixtures.

I have perfect colour vision, I've done the test...
It is definitely mint.


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 26, 2018)

Finally got active intake ready for next set of baby monsters. The air being pulled in is from the house ducted aircon so hopefully it will do the trick as it’s going to be a looong hot summer. Today was already 36c (96F).


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 26, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Finally got active intake ready for next set of baby monsters. The air being pulled in is from the house ducted aircon so hopefully it will do the trick as it’s going to be a looong hot summer. Today was already 36c (96F). View attachment 4222000


You might think of replacing the flexible ducting with the ridged type.
A lot less air velocity loss due to it being much smoother inside.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's blue. i've had this discussion with several people over the years, i think i have some slight color "blindness...that looks sky blue to me....the grass it's sitting on is green, the seat is brown, the bike is blue.....


Looks Robin's egg blue to me.


----------



## ANC (Oct 26, 2018)

That is true, the rating on the fan assumes perfectly smooth ducting and corners.

We have been toying around 100 degrees all week, 112 expected for Sunday.
I swear today is 38C, and I'm not even that hot... granted I'm not wearing a shirt.


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 26, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You might think of replacing the flexible ducting with the ridged type.
> A lot less air velocity loss due to it being much smoother inside.


I will definitely look into this. Hubby is a sparky but also specialises in aircon install. I’ll be asking him why he hasn’t mentioned that there are other options for the flex. 
The initial plan was to install a split system but he suggested we try this first and see how it goes.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 26, 2018)

ANC said:


> I have perfect colour vision, I've done the test...
> It is definitely mint.


not saying it's not, just saying it's not to me.....


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Finally got active intake ready for next set of baby monsters. The air being pulled in is from the house ducted aircon so hopefully it will do the trick as it’s going to be a looong hot summer. Today was already 36c (96F). View attachment 4222000


Get rid of that flex, at least where it enters and go rigid with a flange to help with sealing that entry. You need to seal that entry or bugs will be an issue. All you need is to get the air in there positioning your outlet opposite and high will pull the cool air through and out. Your exhaust fan should pull your intake air and should be placed right at exit, sealed and filtered so you don't get bugs around your exhaust or when the system is off, hth.

PS sealing the room will allow you to pull from the filtered house, reducing insects and allow you to use CO2, eventually, which means you can work with higher temps.


----------



## CoolDiskoDan (Oct 26, 2018)

replaced warn out brass gear on the kitchen aid stand mixer


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> not saying it's not, just saying it's not to me.....


Depends on the image and the monitor too, not just your eyes. All colors are not faithfully reproduced on all monitors or all cameras.


----------



## injinji (Oct 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Depends on the image and the monitor too, not just your eyes. All colors are not faithfully reproduced on all monitors or all cameras.


Every tent, tarp or backpack I have bought off Amazon always tells you that.


----------



## injinji (Oct 26, 2018)

Speaking of gear, the first time the mail ran after the storm, I got a package. Next day UPS shows up with more. New Chill Gorilla tarp and Breeze mesh tent, as well as a lighter weight Anker battery bank. I've been using the Anker, but haven't unrolled the tarp or tent yet.

Don't tell my avatar, but I also got a pair of the 1/4 height Vermont light weight Darn Tough socks. I wore them about a week, and it looks like they are going to work out. But they are much thinner than my other Darn Tough's so I had to adjust the shock cord laces on my trail runners.


----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 26, 2018)

..bought a bunch of chips, snack food frozen pizzas buffalo wings burritos Coke root-beer and that type thing for munchies while we enjoy the World Series! (Already have beer ) I'd rather not say who I'm cheering for tho..








Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's blue. i've had this discussion with several people over the years, i think i have some slight color "blindness...that looks sky blue to me....the grass it's sitting on is green, the seat is brown, the bike is blue.....


^ I'm going with robin-egg blue


----------



## injinji (Oct 26, 2018)

Oh, I unhooked the water line going into the washer, and cleaned a ton of gunk out of the filter and hose. It's working much better now. It was giving LF {long fill} error messages every few minutes since the power came back on. Also got one freezer cleaned out and plugged back in. Got about half of the food trash out of the other. Once I get it finished, I'll run it into town and put in my dumpster at work.


----------



## ANC (Oct 26, 2018)

In some african languages they don't have different words for blue and green.
It is blue like the sky or blue like a leaf... or was it green?
I know they also talk of the fingers of the hands and the fingers of the feet.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 26, 2018)

CoolDiskoDan said:


> replaced warn out brass gear on the kitchen aid stand mixer


cool, a quality item is worth fixing forever


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 26, 2018)

ANC said:


> In some african languages they don't have different words for blue and green.
> It is blue like the sky or blue like a leaf... or was it green?
> I know they also talk of the fingers of the hands and the fingers of the feet.


So the word "Fingers" can be referring to either the fingers on your hands or toes on your feet?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 26, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> So the word "Fingers" can be referring to either the fingers on your hands or toes on your feet?


i always thought there were too many names for stuff, anyway...digits works for both....why do you need index fingers and ring fingers and pinky toes....i just got digits


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 26, 2018)

i voted today, straight democratic ticket. i was prepared to vote for at least one republican, as it's a rare thing for me to like all of any parties candidates, but there was no real contest today. every republican on the ballot is a trump toadie, and that shit has to go

why is it that EVERY time i've ever voted, there's been a 50ish white guy wearing jeans and a button down shirt, sometimes with a neatly trimmed beard, but ALWAYS with a pony tail.....doing something...leading people around, handing out "i voted stickers"....

 
Yeah! that guy......EVERY TIME.....like he never ages, or they just keep cloning new ones as the old ones fall apart...


----------



## CoolDiskoDan (Oct 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> cool, a quality item is worth fixing forever


Thanks no doubt Roger, at least 20 years old and discontinued but trusty ereplacementparts has everything. Its a good thing too because we bake and grind up meat all the time.


----------



## injinji (Oct 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i voted today, straight democratic ticket. i was prepared to vote for at least one republican, as it's a rare thing for me to like all of any parties candidates, but there was no real contest today. every republican on the ballot is a trump toadie, and that shit has to go
> 
> why is it that EVERY time i've ever voted, there's been a 50ish white guy wearing jeans and a button down shirt, sometimes with a neatly trimmed beard, but ALWAYS with a pony tail.....doing something...leading people around, handing out "i voted stickers"....
> 
> ...


I've seen that guy at the polls too. Just without the pony tail.


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Get rid of that flex, at least where it enters and go rigid with a flange to help with sealing that entry. You need to seal that entry or bugs will be an issue. All you need is to get the air in there positioning your outlet opposite and high will pull the cool air through and out. Your exhaust fan should pull your intake air and should be placed right at exit, sealed and filtered so you don't get bugs around your exhaust or when the system is off, hth.
> 
> PS sealing the room will allow you to pull from the filtered house, reducing insects and allow you to use CO2, eventually, which means you can work with higher temps.


Oh believe me I wasnt happy when I saw the amount of flex he wanted to use for noise reduction reasons.

And yes I still have to seal the entry point and filter the entry too. The extraction is on the same wall as the intake at the other end of the room and up high. It’s a 25cm **exhaust and 20cm intake.

Back to the flex, those black patches along the long section are slits for more even air distribution (the end is sealed shut). I was busy still whinging when he switched it on and I was like “ooooh that’s nice thank you honey”. Lol. But that was still without lights on so we’ll see how it goes..

Edit: I’ll be swapping the 12/12 to lights on at night this time too so that should help with the heat of the day as well.

**edit


----------



## LtlWilli (Oct 26, 2018)

---It took all day, but I have now convinced my sweet wife that I am afflicted with the dreaded SODS...That's _"Sack of dookie syndrome...She now sees me as worthless as a bucket of warm spit....Hahaha!!!


----------



## LtlWilli (Oct 26, 2018)

Carne Seca said:


> The nomination of Joe Biden was fucking awesome. I cried a little bit.


Yup--The DumboRats paraded out hookers and porn stars to smear Trump...If touchy-feely Uncle Joe runs, we're gonna see SOOOOO many children come forth that he has "loved on"....BLETCHHHH!!!!...He will be a bound goat in a lion's den.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 26, 2018)

LtlWilli said:


> ---It took all day, but I have now convinced my sweet wife that I am afflicted with the dreaded SODS...That's _"*Sack *of dookie syndrome...She now sees me as worthless as a bucket of warm spit....Hahaha!!!


 You spelled sock wrong


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2018)

LOL


----------



## jacksmuff (Oct 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL


That's santa. No gifts for you.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> That's santa. No gifts for you.


I'll have to live with being perpetually on the naughty list.


----------



## jacksmuff (Oct 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I'll have to live with being perpetually on the naughty list.


Tell me a little more.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Tell me a little more.


Let me see your lobster.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Let me see your lobster.


 
go big or go home


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Let me see your lobster.


Oooooh, pillow talk


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Oooooh, pillow talk


The crustacean variation.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4222268 View attachment 4222269
> go big or go home


The Microbus needs two more minutes in the steamer


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 26, 2018)

How many dates before you ask to see his lobster?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4222268 View attachment 4222269
> go big or go home


Cool 
I drove by a huge pistachio today.
Lol! So bizarre 0!


----------



## jacksmuff (Oct 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Let me see your lobster.


File was to big to upload


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 26, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> How many dates before you ask to see his lobster?


Depends on how well he butters me up


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> File was to big to upload


You need a better compression tool. I can help.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


>


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


>


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2018)

cannabineer said:


>


----------



## jacksmuff (Oct 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> You need a better compression tool. I can help.


Haha yes I could use some help.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 26, 2018)

420God said:


> Just got out of the hospital from checking on my mom. She went to the walk in this morning for stomach pain and it turned out to be appendicitis. Had her in surgery right away. Suppose to be released in an hour.


Hope she heals up quick. Good thing she went in.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 26, 2018)

420God said:


> She almost did. Thought it was a stomach bug.


When I was in the military I walked into the locker room and another airman that was a friend of mine was pissing in the urinal and laughing and joking. All of a sudden he grunts real loud and hits the ground like a sack of taters while still pissing.

His appendix burst without it bothering him.

There have been people that ignore it even after bursting and infection sets in.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> When I was in the military I walked into the locker room and another airman that was a friend of mine was pissing in the urinal and laughing and joking. All of a sudden he grunts real loud and hits the ground like a sack of taters while still pissing.
> 
> His appendix burst without it bothering him.
> 
> There have been people that ignore it even after bursting and infection sets in.


But did he let go of his lobster?

PS when you catch up it will make sense.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 26, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> When I was in the military I walked into the locker room and another airman that was a friend of mine was pissing in the urinal and laughing and joking. All of a sudden he grunts real loud and hits the ground like a sack of taters while still pissing.
> 
> His appendix burst without it bothering him.
> 
> There have been people that ignore it even after bursting and infection sets in.


I am impressed he kept on pissing.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 26, 2018)

Lol, I’m totally serious...I did pass that gigantic Pistachio..After passing the Pistachio, i came across some ancient rock carvings called Petroglyphs dated from 1000 to 1400 A.D. by the Jornada Mogollan people.




It was great!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 26, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol, I’m totally serious...I did pass that gigantic Pistachio..After passing the Pistachio, i came across some ancient rock carvings called Petroglyphs dated from 1000 to 1400 A.D. by the Jornada Mogollan people.
> 
> View attachment 4222300
> 
> ...


i see two or three teenage indian boys a thousand years ago, scratching designs into walls in the middle of the night, Taggers before spray paint and stencils had to earn that rep the hard way


----------



## ANC (Oct 26, 2018)

hand fingers or feet fingers.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 27, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Oh believe me I wasnt happy when I saw the amount of flex he wanted to use for noise reduction reasons.
> 
> And yes I still have to seal the entry point and filter the entry too. The extraction is on the same wall as the intake at the other end of the room and up high. It’s a 25cm **exhaust and 20cm intake.
> 
> ...


Losses due to felx duct are real, but with fan sizing and relatively short runs the losses might be acceptable. The rippled walls create friction, friction is heat, generally overcome by the oversized fans. This one to me is kinda like light intensity, a properly designed and installed system can accomodate for the particular materials of construction.


----------



## ANC (Oct 27, 2018)

A pic I took this morning.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 27, 2018)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4222565
> A pic I took this morning.


I wanna see that fucker charge ... at an inch a day


----------



## ANC (Oct 27, 2018)

That one is the baby, the mama is under the tree with a kiddie on her back.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 27, 2018)

ANC said:


> That one is the baby, the mama is under the tree with a kiddie on her back.


Lol in Zuidafrika, piñata go after YOU


----------



## srh88 (Oct 27, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yup. I only drink three things.
> 
> 1. Coffee in the mornings
> 2. Water during the day
> ...


----------



## ANC (Oct 27, 2018)

Worked on my new light again, upgraded the threaded rod to 8mm and figured out a way to attach the driver to them by using some spare L channel. The whole unit is only some 65mm thick.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 27, 2018)

srh88 said:


>


Lmao real talk. Run outta oj, move on the the kids juicy juice!


----------



## srh88 (Oct 27, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lmao real talk. Run outta oj, move on the the kids juicy juice!


That night was hilarious


----------



## Bareback (Oct 28, 2018)

Up early and doing some yard work, came inside to watch the rugrat so the wife could get a shower ( she really needed it  ) . Broke open a can of crescent rolls and had a snack ( see pic below).
Dough Boy.... Little Man with Crescent Bowtie... I'm searching for a nickname.....help.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 28, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Up early and doing some yard work, came inside to watch the rugrat so the wife could get a shower ( she really needed it  ) . Broke open a can of crescent rolls and had a snack ( see pic below).
> Dough Boy.... Little Man with Crescent Bowtie... I'm searching for a nickname.....help.


Baby McMuffin

CroisSONwich


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 28, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> CroisSONwich


^ winner


----------



## neosapien (Oct 28, 2018)

Took the kiddo to trick or treat at a quasi local kids amusement park. She had a ton of fun. I had fun too. Looking at all the milfs. A few even dressed up. Like sluts to boot!


----------



## ANC (Oct 28, 2018)

Was fucking hot all night, couldn;t sleep.
When I got up, I saw my wife closed every window I opened, before going to bed...
Lets
Just say there was a lot of loud swearing.

I am so tired I feel like I smoked a luud.

But I gotta get these lights done. I only have to install the strips still, but that will take an hour or 2 due to all the goddamn screws.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2018)

ANC said:


> Was fucking hot all night, couldn;t sleep.
> When I got up, I saw my wife closed every window I opened, before going to bed...
> Lets
> Just say there was a lot of loud swearing.
> ...


Yeah, but then it's done and they'll run for a very long time.


----------



## ANC (Oct 29, 2018)

Yeah, I guess, I'm just hot, tired and in a bad mood...

Still, have two more strips to go... I make sure to have everything done before I get to the strips, so I can just plug in and go once they are in.

I am now up to 1kW of Samsung strips...


----------



## ANC (Oct 29, 2018)

I still have to center the driver, but other than that, it is done.
Oh yeah, the lead also looks rough, I didn't think of getting one before the weekend struck and all the hardware places closed... 

I just have screw in connectors on at the moment until the driver is tested... Have to plug it in still but I need a nap first.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Oct 29, 2018)

Created my first strain from Shoreline’s Southern Comfort, which is JJ-NYC’s Gypsy Cab crossed to 1980s Shoreline. I took a male Pre-‘98 Bubba Kush Bx2 that was further IBL’d from 2012 onward and I harvested pollen, which I then hit the Southern Comfort with.

I hope to capture the roadkill and garlic scent of the SoCo, round the finish out a bit more deeply with the P98 chocolatey, coffee hashiness as a foundation note, and hopefully breed for the stature and bag appeal of the P98 in terms of purpling. If the people who curated the father plant want to be recognized for their work, I will give them personal credit, I just don’t want to indict anyone.

23 seeds so far. I’m drying 21 of them, but I am soaking 2 to see if they’ll pop early. I’m going to call her Trenchfoot, because that SoCo is some awesomely foul shit.


----------



## ANC (Oct 29, 2018)

309 components 1152 LEDs


----------



## LtlWilli (Oct 29, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> You spelled sock wrong


"Sock "was used in my post...Try, Try again.hahaha


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 29, 2018)

ANC said:


> Was fucking hot all night, couldn;t sleep.
> When I got up, I saw my wife closed every window I opened, before going to bed...
> Lets
> Just say there was a lot of loud swearing.
> ...


wait fore the kid to go to school, and the old lady to go to work, then open the windows and take a nap


----------



## ANC (Oct 29, 2018)

Did something like that... except I can't just open windows as we have inside cats now.
Fuck, I was so done with pets, but then my wife had to bring the kitten home.

Anyhow, the light is done and hanging... I am worried about my hydro grow though, it did the proper amount of stretch but is just not fattening up.... then I noticed that the green bottle of flora seems to have large crystals in.... 

I think I am done with that brand.

Lol, I should probably drink my mood stabilizer at night. It prevents me getting in such rotten moods.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 29, 2018)

ANC said:


> Did something like that... except I can't just open windows as we have inside cats now.
> Fuck, I was so done with pets, but then my wife had to bring the kitten home.
> 
> Anyhow, the light is done and hanging... I am worried about my hydro grow though, it did the proper amount of stretch but is just not fattening up.... then I noticed that the green bottle of flora seems to have large crystals in....
> ...


I think your window screens are too coarse


----------



## ANC (Oct 29, 2018)

Yeah I'm gonna make some screens when I get around to it.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 29, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Losses due to felx duct are real, but with fan sizing and relatively short runs the losses might be acceptable. The rippled walls create friction, friction is heat, generally overcome by the oversized fans. This one to me is kinda like light intensity, a properly designed and installed system can accomodate for the particular materials of construction.


Even with just my small 190 cfm 4inch fan there is minimal loss with 20 foot or less of flex duct. 

Yea it has the spiral that's rough but you can make bends over a longer arc so it's no so abrupt.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 29, 2018)

ANC said:


> Yeah I'm gonna make some screens when I get around to it.


Do you need bug screens in the Cape country?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 29, 2018)

LtlWilli said:


> "Sock "was used in my post...Try, Try again.hahaha





LtlWilli said:


> ---It took all day, but I have now convinced my sweet wife that I am afflicted with the dreaded SODS...That's _"Sack of dookie syndrome...She now sees me as worthless as a bucket of warm spit....Hahaha!!!


----------



## ANC (Oct 29, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Do you need bug screens in the Cape country?


Naah, nothing worth screening out really.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 29, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yea it has the spiral that's rough but you can make bends over a longer arc so it's no so abrupt.


this is exactly the type of logic I was referring to and have confirmed this exact thing with measurements for laboratory hood exhaust systems. Though hard pipe large radius mantel bent tubing, louvered directuonal changes, with strategic diameter reductions and bell mouth flow optimized intakes and outlets is the best solution, when you offer a $4.99 solution even big pharma won't say no and they love spending money on high tech shit.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Do you need bug screens in the Cape country?


Lion sized?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 29, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Lion sized?


And the famous and feared Transvaal scrotum-burrowing bat


----------



## ANC (Oct 29, 2018)

I once convinced a friend that suede comes from the armpits of endangered Tasmanian sea monkeys when we were stoned...
He is really smart, but he was just so fucking stoned. Cracked him up when he finally caught on.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 29, 2018)

Alternator took a shit last night. Luckily I wasn't on the freeway yet and close to home. Did make me miss the show i was headed to tho so kinda pissed about that. Also didn't make any money today because i was fucking with this truck all day. Oh well, she's up and running again so back at it tomorrow.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 29, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Alternator took a shit last night. Luckily I wasn't on the freeway yet and close to home. Did make me miss the show i was headed to tho so kinda pissed about that. Also didn't make any money today because i was fucking with this truck all day. Oh well, she's up and running again so back at it tomorrow.


At least you can be your own mechanic. Gotta feel good about that. I couldn't find my alternator if it swung between my legs.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 29, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> At least you can be your own mechanic. Gotta feel good about that. I couldn't find my alternator if it swung between my legs.


Lol my knowledge of cars is pretty limited but i can take care of the basics myself. YouTube is awesome tho and helps a lot.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 29, 2018)

Should I go to the doctor?
Left hip

Along spine left side

Left ribcage

Been pulling apart a greenhouse, lots of spiders but I think it started before that wouldn't think it would be poison ivy or oak, but could be. Some of my lymph nodes are swollen the one on my left hip is like a marble. I'm not old enough for shingles am I? (<45)


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Should I go to the doctor?
> Left hip
> View attachment 4224173
> Along spine left side
> ...


If you had Chicken Pox you are old enough for Zoster. Take some Benadryl and drink some water, you'll probably be fine in a day or so. Doesn't look like Zoster to me.


----------



## ANC (Oct 30, 2018)

Smoke two joints, if its not any better by morning, see a doctor?

Jees I'm way too productive... Sorted out the cloner again, and cut about 25 clones.


----------



## ANC (Oct 30, 2018)

Oh I also mixed up about 3 and a half gallons of dry ferts into concentrates and did the 100l reservoir with a nice fresh charge. before that flora crap fucks up my grow any further.
It creates awesome trichs but shitty plants. For now I'm just gonna run my cheap old nutes, I know it works well on this strain. It just feels weird having to mix these large amounts of nutes for the large res if you come from farming on coco.

also cooked a nice pot of chicken and veg and made some rice, put the kid through the bath and been general all around good guy. My feet are throbbing.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 30, 2018)

Ripping out a wall at an old factory. Was filled top to bottom with old beer cans and car parts. This pic is about halfway through the job.. I was ripping it apart and decided i better take a pic of this shit.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 30, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Ripping out a wall at an old factory. Was filled top to bottom with old beer cans and car parts. This pic is about halfway through the job.. I was ripping it apart and decided i better take a pic of this shit.
> 
> View attachment 4224522


damn, some one was a drinker. Watch out for some of those old oil cans, some of them could be of some $$$'s.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 30, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> damn, some one was a drinker. Watch out for some of those old oil cans, some of them could be of some $$$'s.


All the old cans are in a dumpster lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 30, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Ripping out a wall at an old factory. Was filled top to bottom with old beer cans and car parts. This pic is about halfway through the job.. I was ripping it apart and decided i better take a pic of this shit.
> 
> View attachment 4224522


Back when men knew how to handle their drinking. lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 30, 2018)

that's better


Grandpapy said:


> Back when men knew how to handle their drinking. lol


when men used to hide there cans for safe keeping, or keep the boss from knowing they are


----------



## Bareback (Oct 30, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Ripping out a wall at an old factory. Was filled top to bottom with old beer cans and car parts. This pic is about halfway through the job.. I was ripping it apart and decided i better take a pic of this shit.
> 
> View attachment 4224522


The beer cans I understand, but the car parts..... damn that's just weird. I find Coke, Pepsi, and pints of liquor in walls all the time, but not lawn mower decks or 710 cans .


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 30, 2018)

710
Lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 30, 2018)

i've found old potato sacks and new papers, but never things like that...lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 30, 2018)

now how in the hell do i have two tops on this tomatoe plant....wtheck....hmmm, especially since i've never topped it...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 30, 2018)

I accomplished taking a dab & rescuing another homeless kitty.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I accomplished taking a dab & rescuing another homeless kitty.
> 
> View attachment 4224574


Did you manage to not spread or defend any racist conspiracy theories


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4224605


Gwn is known for spreading and defending racist conspiracy theories 

Spent years calling obama a Kenyan Muslim who should be “running from lions in fucked up africa” based on a YouTube video he saw

Deletes it every time I bring it up because he’s a total pussy as well as a dumb racist


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 30, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Ripping out a wall at an old factory. Was filled top to bottom with old beer cans and car parts. This pic is about halfway through the job.. I was ripping it apart and decided i better take a pic of this shit.
> 
> View attachment 4224522


You run into some of the oddest shit!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 30, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I accomplished taking a dab & rescuing another homeless kitty.
> 
> View attachment 4224574


LOL you know who I immediately thought of...


----------



## neosapien (Oct 30, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Should I go to the doctor?
> Left hip
> View attachment 4224173
> Along spine left side
> ...


You have AIDS. 









Or Shingles. The rash usually does manifest itself on one side of the body. Are there tiny little oozy bumps. Hard to tell in the pic . It's either AIDS or Shingles. Or something else.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 30, 2018)

neosapien said:


> You have AIDS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's Shingles and he's dead now. He gave me his grow.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## SSGrower (Oct 30, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> It's Shingles and he's dead now. He gave me his grow.


Not much of an inheritance.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 30, 2018)

neosapien said:


> You have AIDS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's official the kids can call me old now.

Fuck that I ain't listinin.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 30, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Not much of an inheritance.


I take what I can get, you're awful chatty for a corpse!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 30, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Ripping out a wall at an old factory. Was filled top to bottom with old beer cans and *car parts*.


I need some door handles for a 55 Pontiac if you find any. Those Pabst cans make good insulation?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 30, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Ripping out a wall at an old factory. Was filled top to bottom with old beer cans and car parts. This pic is about halfway through the job.. I was ripping it apart and decided i better take a pic of this shit.
> 
> View attachment 4224522


Pull tabs made great disposable roach clips.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 30, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> I need some door handles for a 55 Pontiac if you find any. Those Pabst cans make good insulation?


Lol the best insulation


curious2garden said:


> You run into some of the oddest shit!


Yeah i do lol


----------



## neosapien (Oct 31, 2018)

I got a lot of candy. I mean my kid got a lot of candy.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 31, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I got a lot of candy. I mean my kid got a lot of candy.


Trade you all my kit kats for some reeses peanut butter cups. And if you don't like coconut, hook up those almond joys.

Fuck I havent had candy in awhile, think the days after halloween are the only days of the year i buy discount candy. Sweettooth is active.

I do look forward to the free all day birthday drinks, Oatmeal for breakfast, free Oatmeal Stouts for lunch, dinner, midnight snack if I last that long.


----------



## 420God (Oct 31, 2018)

I'm in my busy season. Picking up over a dozen deer a day. They're running like crazy because of rut, don't have as much time to check the forum. Haven't accomplished much other than sleeping better from exhaustion. Wife starts her new job Monday so I'm trying to comfort her as much as possible.


----------



## 420God (Oct 31, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> Gwn is known for spreading and defending racist conspiracy theories


Only by you. Gtfo


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 31, 2018)

420God said:


> Only by you. Gtfo


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 31, 2018)

420God said:


> I'm in my busy season. Picking up over a dozen deer a day. They're running like crazy because of rut, don't have as much time to check the forum. Haven't accomplished much other than sleeping better from exhaustion. Wife starts her new job Monday so I'm trying to comfort her as much as possible.


Please give her my love and let me know how the new job is.


----------



## 420God (Oct 31, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Please give her my love and let me know how the new job is.


Will do, she actually worked there once before when she was pregnant with our daughter but the morning sickness ruined it for her. I think she'll do good. Having family in management should help.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 31, 2018)

420God said:


> I'm in my busy season. Picking up over a dozen deer a day. They're running like crazy because of rut, don't have as much time to check the forum. Haven't accomplished much other than sleeping better from exhaustion. Wife starts her new job Monday so I'm trying to comfort her as much as possible.


i just wish i had all those hides....the price of leather is retarded....it's a fucking empty cow......
(or in this case, an empty deer)


----------



## 420God (Oct 31, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i just wish i had all those hides....the price of leather is retarded....it's a fucking empty cow......
> (or in this case, an empty deer)


If you've ever seen a mount in Cabelas, chances are the hide came from me. I use to supply a taxidermist that made them. I try not to let anything go to waste.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 1, 2018)

420God said:


> I try not to let anything go to waste.


we need more iggle pictures!


----------



## Chemically altered (Nov 1, 2018)

Took my family trick or treating and made it threw the chaos with being that there was people everywhere.


----------



## SSGrower (Nov 1, 2018)

Acomplished a higher level of aches and pain, no single area is above a 5 or 6 on a scale of 1-10 but this is whole body ache. Every joint it seems. That and the punched in left kidney feeling isnt much fun either. I have a more refined empathy for those that suffer from chronic pain and its only been "bad" for a few days. Doc was ok with me using mj for the pain cause the alternative is some heavy narcotic, off to medicate.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 1, 2018)

Morning everyone......on this nice cool Texas morning

Coffee is a brewing, be ready in a bit

now what's for breakfast....hmmm


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 1, 2018)

Chemically altered said:


> Took my family trick or treating and made it threw the chaos with being that there was people everywhere.


Mrs. Stool always keeps a tally and we had 582 this year. 
The weather was perfect. 
Overcast so it wasn't cold, but no rain.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 1, 2018)

We went trick-or-treating and didn't get a lot of candy but we took pics with all the cheerleaders and girls gymnastic team so I'm cool with it.


----------



## ANC (Nov 1, 2018)

Well. it is Thursday so it is braai night, I just lit the fire now, it is roaring in the corner of the room.
Some lamb rib chops, a small thin beef steak, and some bacon and cheese sausage is on the menu. Didn't do much today, but I did a refresh on the veg room reservoir.


----------



## injinji (Nov 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Mrs. Stool always keeps a tally and we had 582 this year.
> The weather was perfect.
> Overcast so it wasn't cold, but no rain.


I stayed in the woods last night, but the wife tells me we had our usual average of trick or treaters. Zero.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 1, 2018)

injinji said:


> I stayed in the woods last night, but the wife tells me we had our usual average of trick or treaters. Zero.


Was you coon hunting...... did the storm blow the mosquitoes away.
Any luck selling your timber/firewood?


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 1, 2018)

We took our daughter last night, so we left the bowl of candy on the porch. Came back bout 2hrs later, bowl looks Just like we left it.lol. Guess we didn’t have any ghouls or goblins stop by. Bowl of candy for me


----------



## ANC (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## SSGrower (Nov 2, 2018)

ANC said:


>


It's not centered. It's not centered. It's not centered. It's not centered. It's not centered. It's not centered.






What was I doing, cant focus.......


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 2, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> It's not centered. It's not centered. It's not centered. It's not centered. It's not centered. It's not centered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I rented a house that had a garden shed in the back yard visible from the kitchen window, one of post for the roof of the shed was about 1" off of center. Drove me nuts every time I did dishes. lol


----------



## BleedsGreen (Nov 2, 2018)

Guess it is better then Semen Dump


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 2, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> It's not centered. It's not centered. It's not centered. It's not centered. It's not centered. It's not centered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it says "semen demon"....does it really matter if it's centered or not?


----------



## Bareback (Nov 2, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it says "semen demon"....does it really matter if it's centered or not?


It reads " semen demon " but it's saying stripper stripper to me, which means insert bills below.


----------



## ANC (Nov 2, 2018)

I win the internet today


----------



## lokie (Nov 2, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> It's not centered. It's not centered. It's not centered. It's not centered. It's not centered. It's not centered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the tattoo artist was not focused ether.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 2, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> It's not centered. It's not centered. It's not centered. It's not centered. It's not centered. It's not centered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like someone got a DIY tattoo kit from ebay...


----------



## ANC (Nov 2, 2018)

These flowers opened this morning. They just open for a few hours then shrivel up and die. Compared to the eternity of time before and after them, they might never even have existed.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 2, 2018)

lokie said:


> Looks like the tattoo artist was not focused ether.





Chunky Stool said:


> Looks like someone got a DIY tattoo kit from ebay...


@Indacouch your services are needed here.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 2, 2018)

Got my new trike today......


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 2, 2018)

doublejj said:


> Got my new trike today......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uh oh, he's got wheels folks....

nice bike btw


----------



## lokie (Nov 2, 2018)

doublejj said:


> Got my new trike today......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bareback (Nov 2, 2018)

lokie said:


>


I didn't know Bob Ross was in Steppenwolf.


----------



## 757growin (Nov 2, 2018)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4226019
> These flowers opened this morning. They just open for a few hours then shrivel up and die. Compared to the eternity of time before and after them, they might never even have existed.


My fall flowering cacti


----------



## 757growin (Nov 2, 2018)

757growin said:


> My fall flowering cactiView attachment 4226211


San pedro's


----------



## 757growin (Nov 2, 2018)

doublejj said:


> Got my new trike today......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that bike! Did you say its electric?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 2, 2018)

757growin said:


> I love that bike! Did you say its electric?


soon will be.....


----------



## doublejj (Nov 2, 2018)

doublejj said:


> soon will be.....


the battery cost more than the bike


----------



## lokie (Nov 2, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I didn't know Bob Ross was in Steppenwolf.



_And now we can add a beard.
It could be a cute short one or a very hairy one.
You can be creative. Add some color, maybe just a little grey.

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20140620210100AAlTXLI&guccounter=1_


----------



## Bareback (Nov 2, 2018)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4226258
> _And now we can add a beard.
> It could be a cute short one or a very hairy one.
> You can be creative. Add some color, maybe just a little grey.
> ...


Damn that's cool, I was just kidding around but apparently it was a question that other people thought about too.

I can remember him saying let's add a tree, let's add a cloud lol.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 2, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Damn that's cool, I was just kidding around but apparently it was a question that other people thought about too.
> 
> I can remember him saying let's add a tree, let's add a cloud lol.


"It's your world....maybe a little tree lives right there"....i miss Bob


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 2, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I didn't know Bob Ross was in Steppenwolf.


i didn't even know he could play keyboards


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 2, 2018)

John Kay only sees in black and white


----------



## ANC (Nov 2, 2018)

757growin said:


> San pedro's


Naaah. The other cacti in my photo are San Pedro and Peruvian torches.
They are all from cuttings I've extracted mescalin from.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 3, 2018)

Cutting the last of a big water oak, 13 truck and trailer loads, I've lost count of how many cords.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 3, 2018)

this is the time if year i feel a lot of futility....i blew leaves yesterday....i blew leaves today....i'll blow leaves tomorrow....i'll blow leaves every day for the next three weeks that doesn't rain.....
maybe i'll get lucky and we'll get a real good hard rain with some wind, and that'll take at least a week off of waiting for them to fall....of course i'll have a mountain of wet leaves to blow, that will probably take me a week to deal with......


----------



## lokie (Nov 3, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this is the time if year i feel a lot of futility....i blew leaves yesterday....i blew leaves today....i'll blow leaves tomorrow....i'll blow leaves every day for the next three weeks that doesn't rain.....
> maybe i'll get lucky and we'll get a real good hard rain with some wind, and that'll take at least a week off of waiting for them to fall....of course i'll have a mountain of wet leaves to blow, that will probably take me a week to deal with......


Professionals have a system worked out.


tangerinegreen555 said:


> Hauling away leaves all day. Leaf blower them into rows, rake on to 12x20 tarp, fold in half and pull away.
> View attachment 4043145
> Haul to corner of property, 40+' hillside into hollow.
> View attachment 4043146
> ...




I live on top of a rock. Leaves fall and the wind takes care of the rest.
What little that accumulates around the hedge I can rake up 1 or 2 a year in about an hour.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 3, 2018)

I did Jumble in 4.7 minutes. I know I'll have a good day when I get it in 5 minutes or less.

And today was fabulous.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 3, 2018)

i usually play solitaire on my phone while i'm sitting in the bathroom in the morning....if i'm having trouble with solitaire, i sometimes just go back to bed....i know the rest of the day is going to be a challenge


----------



## Bareback (Nov 3, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this is the time if year i feel a lot of futility....i blew leaves yesterday....i blew leaves today....i'll blow leaves tomorrow....i'll blow leaves every day for the next three weeks that doesn't rain.....
> maybe i'll get lucky and we'll get a real good hard rain with some wind, and that'll take at least a week off of waiting for them to fall....of course i'll have a mountain of wet leaves to blow, that will probably take me a week to deal with......


Leaves, leaves, and more leaves the damn oaks here drop leaves all winter long. The white oaks will drop most of theirs over a few weeks but the water oaks just sprinkle until spring and let them go shortly before the new ones come on.


----------



## ANC (Nov 4, 2018)

lol, people pick up leaves? I thought its just autumn. Leaves fall, leaves blow away... what is nature supposed to eat if we take the leaves?


----------



## neosapien (Nov 4, 2018)

Dropped my wife off at the airport a bit ago. Now it's all daddy daycare for the next 6 weeks. Bring it.


----------



## SSGrower (Nov 4, 2018)

ANC said:


> lol, people pick up leaves? I thought its just autumn. Leaves fall, leaves blow away... what is nature supposed to eat if we take the leaves?


And we fuck with the fabric of time, happy dst, debating to brew or not to brew anther pot o joe.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 4, 2018)

Leaves? Where?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 4, 2018)

lokie said:


> Professionals have a system worked out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


one side of my road 
the other side of my road.... at times, i'd be happy to live on top of a rock


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 4, 2018)

ANC said:


> lol, people pick up leaves? I thought its just autumn. Leaves fall, leaves blow away... what is nature supposed to eat if we take the leaves?


nature can have the leaves back, just keep them out of my parking lot.....


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 4, 2018)

Daddy/daughter sleep over at children's followed by early morning trip to the donut counter for a couple dozen donut holes. One on one is nice. Enjoy your time together neo.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 4, 2018)

i miss the maple rolls the bakery used to make...just simple cinnamon rolls without the cinammon, and thick ass maple icing....damn it i'm hungry for something i can't get anymore.....


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 5, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Dropped my wife off at the airport a bit ago. Now it's all daddy daycare for the next 6 weeks. Bring it.


let the games begin..


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Nov 6, 2018)

doublejj said:


> Got my new trike today......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You a biker. Now that's a new one for me. I know you have done a lot of things, haha


----------



## neosapien (Nov 6, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> let the games begin..
> 
> View attachment 4227656


Lol. That literally did happen yesterday.


----------



## ANC (Nov 6, 2018)

Did a defoliation, took out the trash, and kept the grow room clean.
Also sprayed a cactus outside with some copper, it is coming down with something on one side.


----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 6, 2018)

I voted.


----------



## CoolDiskoDan (Nov 6, 2018)

VOTED


----------



## doublejj (Nov 6, 2018)

Please vote today......


----------



## ANC (Nov 6, 2018)

Trying out a "local" seed outlet. ordered 3 beans of something I've never heard anything about...
probably a bunch of crap, but while I'm gambling, let's stack the odds.

_Candy Cream Feminised Seeds by the cannabis seeds breeder Green Smoke Room, is a Photoperiod Feminised marijuana strain. This Mostly Indica strain produces a High 400-600 gr/m2 yield. This Feminised seed grows well in Greenhouse, Indoors, Outdoors conditions. Additionally, it can be expected to grow into a Medium, Tall plant reaching 150 cm. This strain has Blue Black x Maple Leaf Indica x White Rhino Genetics. The CBD content of the strain is Unknown.


Candy Cream is a typically indica-structured plant which develops dense buds along its many side-branches. It was bred from crossing Blue Black with Maple Leaf Indica and White Rhino. This 90% indica strain has a rich, sweet caramel flavour with earthy undertones. Although it can do well in all environments the best results are to be had indoors where yields of up to 600 gr/m2 can be harvested in just 9 weeks of flowering.


The effect imparted by Candy Cream is very indica-like with a heavenly, relaxing potency to relax both mind and body. It is said to have a good medicinal effect due to the fairly high concentration of CBD and is recommended to help with the effects of insomnia._​


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 6, 2018)

ANC said:


> Trying out a "local" seed outlet. ordered 3 beans of something I've never heard anything about...
> probably a bunch of crap, but while I'm gambling, let's stack the odds.
> 
> _Candy Cream Feminised Seeds by the cannabis seeds breeder Green Smoke Room, is a Photoperiod Feminised marijuana strain. This Mostly Indica strain produces a High 400-600 gr/m2 yield. This Feminised seed grows well in Greenhouse, Indoors, Outdoors conditions. Additionally, it can be expected to grow into a Medium, Tall plant reaching 150 cm. This strain has Blue Black x Maple Leaf Indica x White Rhino Genetics. The CBD content of the strain is Unknown.
> ...


they write good add copy, pop a couple and let us know if they breed as good as they write


----------



## Karah (Nov 6, 2018)

doublejj said:


> Please vote today......


----------



## 420God (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 6, 2018)

I voted, flirted with a few cougars on pof and rejected almost as fast.
Made my way to a distant town on the motorcycle for breakfast.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 6, 2018)

I voted by mail this midterm so I didnt get a sticker this time

Blue wave’s a comin


----------



## neosapien (Nov 6, 2018)

I voted. Took the kid with me. Beings I had no choice lol. Something I wonder sometimes when we go out sans wife is how many people think she's my gay adopted Asian love child. Lots of old white dudes in there trying to piece it together lol.


----------



## 420God (Nov 6, 2018)

Trivial political matters of mere mortal man are of no concern when you are a God.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 6, 2018)

fuck politics.........they can all kiss my ass......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 6, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> fuck politics.........they can all kiss my ass......


Just crooks in nice suits with inflated vocabularies.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 6, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Just crooks in nice suits with inflated vocabularies.


basically........then they guys/gals get they're loop holes....and leave us in the dust..


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 6, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I voted. Took the kid with me. Beings I had no choice lol. Something I wonder sometimes when we go out sans wife is how many people think she's my gay adopted Asian love child. Lots of old white dudes in there trying to piece it together lol.


That's cool. My dad took me with him to vote in 1964 when I was 10.

Was fascinated by it, like everything I did with my dad. Never lost interest in it.

 
By the way, did you know if you do a selfie of something on your shirt you get a mirror image? I deleted that one.

No wonder selfies are always a little off.
Learn something every day.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 6, 2018)

I voted weeks ago. 
WA has it down to a science. 
We get ballots & voter information kits in the mail. 

Read the info, mark your ballot, then drop it in the mail (postage paid). 

This system probably wouldn't work in states like Georgia. 

It's not "voter suppression" friendly...


----------



## SSGrower (Nov 6, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I voted. Took the kid with me. Beings I had no choice lol. Something I wonder sometimes when we go out sans wife is how many people think she's my gay adopted Asian love child. Lots of old white dudes in there trying to piece it together lol.


How do you dress in public? Perhaps that has something to do with it?

I mean leather pants and a fidora? To be expected.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 6, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> How do you dress in public? Perhaps that has something to do with it?
> 
> I mean leather pants and a fidora? To be expected.


what kind of shirt? that can make all the difference....


----------



## SSGrower (Nov 6, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what kind of shirt? that can make all the difference....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 6, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> View attachment 4228545


Chunky rainbows.


----------



## ANC (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 6, 2018)

I got a big oatmeal choco-chip cookie at the polling precinct after I voted


----------



## 420God (Nov 7, 2018)

I hope everyone's team won. Now we can get back to our regularly scheduled programming. So sick of the ads and debates.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 7, 2018)

i watched an entire hour of this. 2018 is an exciting time to be alive.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 7, 2018)

I also finally finished trimming this season's harvest. Took me an entire fucking month, but was totally worth it. (close up - Shortbus OG)


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 7, 2018)

420God said:


> I hope everyone's team won. Now we can get back to our regularly scheduled programming. So sick of the ads and debates.


me and u both, done with all the mud slinging


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 7, 2018)

morning btw

coffee is ready for anyone


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2018)

scumrot derelict said:


> View attachment 4228699
> 
> i watched an entire hour of this. 2018 is an exciting time to be alive.


well.....do you?


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 7, 2018)

scumrot derelict said:


> View attachment 4228699
> 
> i watched an entire hour of this. 2018 is an exciting time to be alive.


inquiring minds wanna know????


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 7, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well.....do you?


Surprisingly, yes. I've been on a weird diet lately though. My bf got me into this "ketogenoic" thing and I've lost like 50lbs this year (It's like a high protein low carb deal).

He's studying for his associates degree in nursing, and is a total fucking nerd. Keeps a food journal for both of us then blogs about it on reddit. I've never met someone so passionate about food. Wierdo.


----------



## ANC (Nov 7, 2018)

All food is psychoactive.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2018)

scumrot derelict said:


> Surprisingly, yes. I've been on a weird diet lately though. My bf got me into this "ketogenoic" thing and I've lost like 50lbs this year (It's like a high protein low carb deal).
> 
> He's studying for his associates degree in nursing, and is a total fucking nerd. Keeps a food journal for both of us then blogs about it on reddit. I've never met someone so passionate about food. Wierdo.


could be worse, he could be passionate about the banjo


----------



## ANC (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Nov 7, 2018)

scumrot derelict said:


> Surprisingly, yes. I've been on a weird diet lately though. *My bf got me into this "ketogenoic" thing and I've lost like 50lbs this year* (It's like a high protein low carb deal).
> 
> He's studying for his associates degree in nursing, and is a total fucking nerd. Keeps a food journal for both of us then blogs about it on reddit. I've never met someone so passionate about food. Wierdo.


Congratulations and good to see you.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 7, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Congratulations and good to see you.


Hey c2g ::hugs:: I'm down to 215lbs! With some help - I've been food prepping, watching my deficit, and I should be at my goal weight of 180 around February. Been doing some weight training and walking like 4 miles every morning for the past 6 months, too. I feel awesome and actually have a jawline for like the first time in 10 years lol.

Missed your guts. Hope you are well.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 7, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what kind of shirt? that can make all the difference....


No shirt for me....


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 7, 2018)

scumrot derelict said:


> Hey c2g ::hugs:: I'm down to 215lbs! With some help - I've been food prepping, watching my deficit, and I should be at my goal weight of 180 around February. Been doing some weight training and walking like 4 miles every morning for the past 6 months, too. I feel awesome and actually have a jawline for like the first time in 10 years lol.
> 
> Missed your guts. Hope you are well.


Thanks hun, I am good and it warms my heart to hear you are doing well. I am happy you have a love interest, life is to short not to be happy, hugs.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 7, 2018)

Bareback said:


> No shirt for me....


Yeah that would be confusing..


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 7, 2018)

doublejj said:


> "It's your world....maybe a little tree lives right there"....i miss Bob


I still watch his stuff on PBS every once in a while.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 7, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks hun, I am good and it warms my heart to hear you are doing well. I am happy you have a love interest, life is to short not to be happy, hugs.



l̴̡̡̡̡̛̟̘̤̟̺̺̳͍̰̪͐̄̐̈̌̓́͐̓̕͠ù̴̡̨̧̜̬̠̤̮͚̟̳̈́̓c̵͚̫̙͙̽́̂̊̐̽́̉͘̕͠i̸̡̬̼̜̝͚͙̰͍͕͈̭̇͊̅̆͂́͆ͅḟ̷̨̢̛̦̖̠̈́̌e̸͈̝̠͔̹̻̓̊̆̾͋̈́̈́͝r̴͉̲̙̀͗͊̒̋̆̀̄̈̌͋͊̈̕ͅ


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 7, 2018)

scumrot derelict said:


> Surprisingly, yes. I've been on a weird diet lately though. My bf got me into this "ketogenoic" thing and I've lost like 50lbs this year (It's like a high protein low carb deal).
> 
> He's studying for his associates degree in nursing, and is a total fucking nerd. Keeps a food journal for both of us then blogs about it on reddit. I've never met someone so passionate about food. Wierdo.


My wife literally cured her diabetes with ketogenic diet. Insulin free now.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 7, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> My wife literally cured her diabetes with ketogenic diet. Insulin free now.


I feel the healthiest I have in 10 years. Carbs add balance to a healthy diet but aren't necessary when trying to shed weight. It's kind of trippy how a human body can adapt.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 7, 2018)

i have a see food diet, when i see good food i eat......just be warned u might be missing a digit or two....


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 7, 2018)

scumrot derelict said:


> I feel the healthiest I have in 10 years. Carbs add balance to a healthy diet but aren't necessary when trying to shed weight. It's kind of trippy how a human body can adapt.


When the body becomes insulin resistant it's crazy to use more. Curious2garden is the one that recommended it to me for my wife. 

With a diabetic once they switch to ketogenics the body will switch over to running on keytones and not insulin.

I say it cured but that may not be correct. If my wife goes back to carbs then she needs insulin again. As long as she keeps under 30-40 carbs a day or about 10-15 a meal she doesn't need insulin.

I'm now on the diet myself. I ate a similar diet when I lifted weights and was the best shape of my life.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 7, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> When the body becomes insulin resistant it's crazy to use more. Curious2garden is the one that recommended it to me for my wife.
> 
> With a diabetic once they switch to ketogenics the body will switch over to running on keytones and not insulin.
> 
> ...


Good shit, boss. This is excellent news.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Nov 7, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'll trade you, i don't remember my dreams, at all. i know i dream, everyone does, but to me, sleep is a black space.


You dream but do not remember them . . . If you want to remember your dreams I can tell you how in a couple easy steps.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> You dream but do not remember them . . . If you want to remember your dreams I can tell you how in a couple easy steps.


no, thank you.....if i needed to be aware of them, i would be


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2018)

Nahrumad said:


> Heres another one for you, make sure the basket has napalm repelent old man. lol ohh wait its just an illusion, tisk tisk we both know your self obession with limp dick is reason you all think you have happy customers or whatever you want to label when reality is your jelly, ha ha and ha, cause you know very well that your lock and and load aint happening. Cause full disclosure means I aint happy and yes you are one of the prioritys, you can take that personally. Cause you know very well aint nothing happening and once and I ever can do what I want you aint and wont be able to do shit cause you reap what you create
> 
> 
> A time? Besides the fact that your bunker buddy gets you more eager? Yes you all can taunt and troll me about stomps subliminally you know where and even get me to tell you and mock what I want you to hear when you play dumb and tell me what you expect to react to. The best part is the only stomping your gonna be doing is to try and show if you have the right survival and tolorance skills cocksucker
> ...


is being clearly insane a reason to report a post? ....no, but it is a reason to ignore this dumbass for eternity


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 7, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is being clearly insane a reason to report a post? ....no, but it is a reason to ignore this dumbass for eternity


It's kind of retarded that he started a fresh account just to respond those those totally chill posts.


----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 7, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is being clearly insane a reason to report a post? ....no, but it is a reason to ignore this dumbass for eternity


Lmao..! This is the new winner! One post and on ignore for me as well (I wasn't even completely sure what language it was) but I did appreciate the info on Carmen Sandiego.






By the way I don't dream either, haven't for at least a decade.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 7, 2018)

Sounds like Stoned Farmer, after he has raised enough dinero to get a toot on


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2018)

scumrot derelict said:


> It's kind of retarded that he started a fresh account just to respond those those totally chill posts.


people are strange, when you're a stranger......and even fucking stranger when you get to know them..


----------



## ANC (Nov 8, 2018)

OK, I tried copying you guys, picked up a shitload of leaves and started a fire, then proceeded to chop up a bunch of palm branches. Set fire to those too.
Then the sun saw that I was outside alone... Now I have a splitting headache and my back hurts. But it was more fun than it should have been.
Now I'm just gonna loaf in front of the fan in my shorts.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 8, 2018)

ANC said:


> OK, I tried copying you guys, picked up a shitload of leaves and started a fire, then proceeded to chop up a bunch of palm branches. Set fire to those too.
> Then the sun saw that I was outside alone... Now I have a splitting headache and my back hurts. But it was more fun than it should have been.
> Now I'm just gonna loaf in front of the fan in my shorts.


Is it still summer in the UK? I wish it was hot enough out over here for lounging-in-front-of-the-fan weather. Yesterday morning on the drive to work, the tip of my coffee cup frosted over, and my tongue got stuck on it when I dived in for a sip. Fucking devastating.


----------



## ANC (Nov 8, 2018)

I'm in Africa... the heat is only starting.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 8, 2018)

ANC said:


> I'm in Africa... the heat is only starting.







How many times a day do you estimate that you listen to this song? Asking for hundreds of thousands of friends.


----------



## ANC (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 8, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> When the body becomes insulin resistant it's crazy to use more. Curious2garden is the one that recommended it to me for my wife.
> 
> With a diabetic once they switch to ketogenics the body will switch over to running on keytones and not insulin.
> 
> ...


She turned me on to this too, lost 40lbs and kept most of it off.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 8, 2018)

It is the start of day 5 of daddy daycare. So far everything is going well. Monday and Tuesday were in-service days at school so it was all me all day. But yesterday she went to school and I had 7+ hours to get some work done. I have a couple hours here and there to finish up the season but signed up for UC on Sunday. Today I plan to cut the grass then chill a bit while she's at school. I do have a new found respect for my wife's affinity to clean 10 times a day. Because this house is trashed lol.


----------



## CoolDiskoDan (Nov 8, 2018)

Turned the veggie seedlings away from the sun so the reach today towards the south facing window


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 8, 2018)

ok i accomplished getting up this morning.........ugh

coffee is ready for those who need it

on a lighter side, bought my wife a stationary bike for her legs....and low impact excersise...

welp getting the tomatoes inside today, got a good cold front coming in this next week.....man the dinning room is gonna be packed...owe well.....guess i'll get the room going this weekend.....


----------



## CoolDiskoDan (Nov 8, 2018)

sounds like my dining room


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 8, 2018)

yeah i already have stuff on the table...hehe...had to make room earlier in the month for newbies....plus a few other things...

p.s i've already named the bike, the "ulitmate clothes holder"

teasing my wife....she just gave me the asshole look of the day.......


----------



## CoolDiskoDan (Nov 8, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah i already have stuff on the table...hehe...had to make room earlier in the month for newbies....plus a few other things...
> 
> p.s i've already named the bike, the "ulitmate clothes holder"
> 
> teasing my wife....she just gave me the asshole look of the day.......


My pool table serves a similar purpose.
Just got back from the garden center, typical me, I bought every damn variety.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 8, 2018)

CoolDiskoDan said:


> My pool table serves a similar purpose.
> Just got back from the garden center, typical me, I bought every damn variety.


lol, that's funny, cause i have a hamper just like that....just packed full of seeds.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 8, 2018)

CoolDiskoDan said:


> My pool table serves a similar purpose.
> Just got back from the garden center, typical me, I bought every damn variety.


i like carrots, but they take up a lot of real estate. i have to redesign my whole garden this winter, last year kind of sucked, but it could have been better if i had things placed to take advantage of the terrain and trees....wondering what grows well in medium shade?......besides toadstools......


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 8, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i like carrots, but they take up a lot of real estate. i have to redesign my whole garden this winter, last year kind of sucked, but it could have been better if i had things placed to take advantage of the terrain and trees....wondering what grows well in medium shade?......besides toadstools......


my green bean work pretty good in medium shade surprisingly......thought about trying to do some inside as an experiment to see if it would work....


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 8, 2018)

Barely got out with the dogs. Will be a miracle if my house doesnt burn down. Scary fucking shit man. Fucking nightmare.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 8, 2018)

what up dude??


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 8, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Barely got out with the dogs. Will be a miracle if my house doesnt burn down. Scary fucking shit man. Fucking nightmare.


Cali burning again?


----------



## 420God (Nov 8, 2018)

https://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2018/11/08/camp-fire-chico-paradise-butte-evacuations-ordered/amp/


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 8, 2018)

420God said:


> https://news.google.com/articles/CBMiWWh0dHBzOi8va3JjcnR2LmNvbS9uZXdzL2J1dHRlLWNvdW50eS9maXJlLXNwcmVhZGluZy1pbi1idXR0ZS1jb3VudHlzLWZlYXRoZXItcml2ZXItY2FueW9u0gEA?hl=en-US&gl=US&ceid=US:en


Oh damn..


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 8, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> She turned me on to this too, lost 40lbs and kept most of it off.


It literally saved my wife's life. She was at the point of kidney disease and other issues from diabetes. 

All of it reversed when going to keto. 

I watched a documentary on Netflix about ketogenics. It is reversing a lot of health problems. They showed a family that had a young girl with autism. The parents were asked to write down what the girl ate. It was literally 5-6 items she would eat. Chicken nuggets, fish crackers and a few other things. The father then realized how poor the girls diet was. The family switched to ketogenics. The daughter didn't want to eat the keto foods. After about two weeks the girl finally decided to eat because she was hungry. From that point on she was willing to eat the keto foods. What was amazing about it was the improvement the girl made after six months and then a year on the diet. She gained remarkably more function from the keto diet. 

There was even a Dr in another country that was charged for telling patients to treat disease with ketogenics. He had enough studies to back him up and won his hearing.

The evidence and studies are there. It's not in the best interest of big pharma for us to cure ourselves through diet. 

It makes sense. We have elvolved hunting and foraging. We were never meant to eat processed foods or high amounts of carbs and sugars.

I remember when fat free started to take hold. That shit is the worst thing you can eat, anything labeled fat free. 

Hell we have even went back to cooking with lard we rendered from our hogs.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 8, 2018)

Have you ridden up the side of a mountain today? then i don't wanna hear it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 8, 2018)

420God said:


> https://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2018/11/08/camp-fire-chico-paradise-butte-evacuations-ordered/amp/


oh shit i didn't know


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 8, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> oh shit i didn't know


Me either


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 8, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> When the body becomes insulin resistant it's crazy to use more. Curious2garden is the one that recommended it to me for my wife.
> 
> With a diabetic once they switch to ketogenics the body will switch over to running on keytones and not insulin.
> 
> ...


I've been on a keto regime for years, it really works for me. I was diagnosed as pre-diabetic with high blood pressure years ago, and it scared the shit out of me. Did some studying, and started on Atkins. Lost the weight I needed and my blood work and BP are stellar. With today's carb-free bread and sweets, it's super easy to do. And now that I've quit the cigs, I feel like I'm back in my 20s. My dick is always hard, too. That's a blessing and a curse...


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 8, 2018)

neosapien said:


> It is the start of day 5 of daddy daycare. So far everything is going well. Monday and Tuesday were in-service days at school so it was all me all day. But yesterday she went to school and I had 7+ hours to get some work done. I have a couple hours here and there to finish up the season but signed up for UC on Sunday. Today I plan to cut the grass then chill a bit while she's at school. I do have a new found respect for my wife's affinity to clean 10 times a day. Because this house is trashed lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 8, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Barely got out with the dogs. Will be a miracle if my house doesnt burn down. Scary fucking shit man. Fucking nightmare.


Stay safe, and update us when you can.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 8, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


>


And killin' it son!
































Help me


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 8, 2018)

i just found a new appreciation for womens indoor track and field.........




just don't tell the wife.....sshhhhhh....


----------



## crimsonecho (Nov 8, 2018)

I signep up here.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 8, 2018)

crimsonecho said:


> I signep up here.


welcome to RIU, man......


----------



## crimsonecho (Nov 8, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> welcome to RIU, man......


Thanks man. That post proves how big of an accomplishment it was for me to sign up.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 8, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I've been on a keto regime for years, it really works for me. I was diagnosed as pre-diabetic with high blood pressure years ago, and it scared the shit out of me. Did some studying, and started on Atkins. Lost the weight I needed and my blood work and BP are stellar. With today's carb-free bread and sweets, it's super easy to do. And now that I've quit the cigs, I feel like I'm back in my 20s. My dick is always hard, too. That's a blessing and a curse...


My dick is always hard too. Lol.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 8, 2018)

crimsonecho said:


> Thanks man. They post proves how big of an accomplishment it was for me to sign up.



I can already tell that I'm not going to like you...


----------



## crimsonecho (Nov 8, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I can already tell that I'm not going to like you...


Not a very productive and decent attitude to have but i don’t really care about being liked or disliked. You will not be the first in any case.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 8, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I can already tell that I'm not going to like you...


LOL


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 8, 2018)

crimsonecho said:


> Not a very productive and decent attitude to have but i don’t really care about being liked or disliked. You will not be the first in any case.


You got to have thick skin to hang out in this section.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Stay safe, and update us when you can.


99.9% i lost my house. My sister, and one of my brothers house too. There’s gonna be allot of deaths with this fire.

Lots of old people up here and also is was tough as fuck getting out when we did and I live/lived in lower paradise. Lots and lots of only one way outs 

So much fuel up here. All the homes are within the trees.

I got out with my dogs and some valuables BARELY. I fucking cry when I think about how bad other people have it.

Crazy story of how i barely got out in the future.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 8, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> 99.9% i lost my house. My sister, and one of my brothers house too. There’s gonna be allot of deaths with this fire.
> 
> Lots of old people up here and also is was tough as fuck getting out when we did and I live/lived in lower paradise. Lots and lots of only one way outs
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that. 

You mean your sister lost her house or you lost your sister?


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 8, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> You mean your sister lost her house or you lost your sister?


Sister lost house too


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 8, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Sister lost house too


That sucks but at least you all are alive.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 8, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> 99.9% i lost my house. My sister, and one of my brothers house too. There’s gonna be allot of deaths with this fire.
> 
> Lots of old people up here and also is was tough as fuck getting out when we did and I live/lived in lower paradise. Lots and lots of only one way outs
> 
> ...


Be safe bro.... reading your post is breaking my heart. So sorry to hear this news.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Nov 8, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i like carrots, but they take up a lot of real estate. i have to redesign my whole garden this winter, last year kind of sucked, but it could have been better if i had things placed to take advantage of the terrain and trees....wondering what grows well in medium shade?......besides toadstools......


Berries . . . Black berries and raspberries


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 8, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Be safe bro.... reading your post is breaking my heart. So sorry to hear this news.


Breaks my heart also. The only upside is everyone made it. Property can be replaced.


----------



## crimsonecho (Nov 8, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> You got to have thick skin to hang out in this section.


Yeah you got to.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 8, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Be safe bro.... reading your post is breaking my heart. So sorry to hear this news.


Thanks buddy! And thanks to the rest of you!

Honestly at this point when I think about how much shit im gonna lose i just start thinking about the evacuation i pulled off. Crazy shit. Fire right next to me after i said fuck it and flored it in the wrong lane because no one was going anywhere.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 8, 2018)

scumrot derelict said:


> View attachment 4228769
> 
> View attachment 4228770
> 
> ...


Hey that second pic is the exact same one that 

Cloneguys.com

http://www.cloneguys.com/images/strains/bluecookies.jpg

Has for their blue cookies strain. Yours is just cropped and mirrored.

So... what’s up with that?


----------



## crimsonecho (Nov 8, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> 99.9% i lost my house. My sister, and one of my brothers house too. There’s gonna be allot of deaths with this fire.
> 
> Lots of old people up here and also is was tough as fuck getting out when we did and I live/lived in lower paradise. Lots and lots of only one way outs
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about that. I hope everything gets better.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 8, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> 99.9% i lost my house. My sister, and one of my brothers house too. There’s gonna be allot of deaths with this fire.
> 
> Lots of old people up here and also is was tough as fuck getting out when we did and I live/lived in lower paradise. Lots and lots of only one way outs
> 
> ...


Damn bro, I’m so glad that you and yours are safe.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 8, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Breaks my heart also. The only upside is everyone made it. Property can be replaced.


Hey man how's the wife ?

We lost our house to fire in '01, but luckily it happened during the day and not at night . I was able to rebuild it myself because of my extensive construction experience . I still have a bunch of stuff that was burned or smoked up, I just can't throw that stuff away.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 8, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> 99.9% i lost my house. My sister, and one of my brothers house too. There’s gonna be allot of deaths with this fire.
> 
> Lots of old people up here and also is was tough as fuck getting out when we did and I live/lived in lower paradise. Lots and lots of only one way outs
> 
> ...


So sorry Aero, words fail


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 8, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> 99.9% i lost my house. My sister, and one of my brothers house too. There’s gonna be allot of deaths with this fire.
> 
> Lots of old people up here and also is was tough as fuck getting out when we did and I live/lived in lower paradise. Lots and lots of only one way outs
> 
> ...



Wow. So sorry, Aero. I love your attitude and priorities. Fingers crossed that folks get out ok...


----------



## min0r (Nov 8, 2018)

transfered one seedling from soil to water, completely jerry rigged for now, but it'll do until i go out and get my buckets/baskets/cococubes tomorrow


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 8, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> 99.9% i lost my house. My sister, and one of my brothers house too. There’s gonna be allot of deaths with this fire.
> 
> Lots of old people up here and also is was tough as fuck getting out when we did and I live/lived in lower paradise. Lots and lots of only one way outs
> 
> ...


I have 2 extra beds, cookware some tools. Let me know.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 8, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> 99.9% i lost my house. My sister, and one of my brothers house too. There’s gonna be allot of deaths with this fire.
> 
> Lots of old people up here and also is was tough as fuck getting out when we did and I live/lived in lower paradise. Lots and lots of only one way outs
> 
> ...


Thank god you got you and your dogs out. I pray your entire family is good and your home did not burn. Shit can be replaced you can't be, stay strong. 
Hugs,
Annie


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 8, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> I have 2 extra beds, cookware some tools. Let me know.


You are amazing, love you.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 8, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> So sorry Aero, words fail


You always have just the right words even when they aren't words at all.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> 99.9% i lost my house. My sister, and one of my brothers house too. There’s gonna be allot of deaths with this fire.
> 
> Lots of old people up here and also is was tough as fuck getting out when we did and I live/lived in lower paradise. Lots and lots of only one way outs
> 
> ...


F*ck bro!.....how can i help?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 8, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> 99.9% i lost my house. My sister, and one of my brothers house too. There’s gonna be allot of deaths with this fire.
> 
> Lots of old people up here and also is was tough as fuck getting out when we did and I live/lived in lower paradise. Lots and lots of only one way outs
> 
> ...


So sorry bro, stay safe!

Those pics and vids of the sky out there alone are devastating. Don't get hurt, you can replace the material stuff later.

Anything I can do, you know how to reach me.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 9, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Barely got out with the dogs. Will be a miracle if my house doesnt burn down. Scary fucking shit man. Fucking nightmare.


If there's anything mamashark and I can do, let me know. 
I'm a little further south than jj or grandpapy but I'm here. We got clothes blankets etc...

Is there a GoFundMe? 

SH420


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 9, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> If there's anything mamashark and I can do, let me know.
> I'm a little further south than jj or grandpapy but I'm here. We got clothes blankets etc...
> 
> Is there a GoFundMe?
> ...


Nah, no gofundme. I’ll be alright thx though bro.
Right now im more south than jj. We’re at my buddies pad outside stockton. Just trying to guess how long it takes till they’ll let us go and look.

Like I had said earlier, my house must be gone. And because of the indoor grow, I hope it didn’t just partially burn, unless I can save a bunch of stuff but what are the chances of that


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 9, 2018)

doublejj said:


> F*ck bro!.....how can i help?


I’m prob gonna have to call and cancel that fishing trip we have booked.

I keep thinking how much worse yesterday could have been if I had left to go fishing early in the morning.


----------



## TacoMac (Nov 9, 2018)

After much wrangling and gnashing of teeth, I got my Ubuntu 18.10 server running.

Now to migrate about 3 terabytes of videos, images, and music over to it. Now would be as good a time as any to fire up the peace pipe.



Aeroknow said:


> I’m prob gonna have to call and cancel that fishing trip we have booked.


I would gladly suffer death before cancelling a fishing trip.


----------



## PetFlora (Nov 9, 2018)

I had to dump nutes, clean the filters, and make fresh nutes because a freakin' mosquito got into the rez. Been swat zapping mosquitoes all morning

2 days ago I dropped 7 seeds in water. All of them cracked, gave them another 24 hours for the tap root to stick out, and planted them in coco pellets this morning


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 9, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m prob gonna have to call and cancel that fishing trip we have booked.
> 
> I keep thinking how much worse yesterday could have been if I had left to go fishing early in the morning.


i went through this two years ago, but i was lucky enough that my house survived. the fire burned right up to the creek at the edge of the property, burnt the grass and brush right across the driveway. everything across the road was gone. took three days to find out the house was still there, took about a week before they let us back in just to check things out, we still had to get out again before dark. it was about ten days before they let us back in. they had to go to each address and turn off the water before they could do anything about the power.
it's been two years and i'm getting a little upset thinking about it now....
be glad your family is all safe, and remember, memories are forever. 
and the fire here burnt very erratically, so don't give up hope till you have to...we had burned houses on either side of perfectly untouched houses....


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 9, 2018)

Why can't this happen when i'm stuck on a long ass flight? People say this country is fucked up. I think we're going to be just fine you reactionary, fucktards..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 9, 2018)

scumrot derelict said:


> Why can't this happen when i'm stuck on a long ass flight? People say this country is fucked up. I think we're going to be just fine you reactionary, fucktards..


because you don't usually get to travel with a plane full of talented people who have been practicing the same songs together...you get to fly with fat farting people, crying babies, drunks, horny couples trying to join the mile high club..i don't think i want to hear that symphony.....


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> because you don't usually get to travel with a plane full of talented people who have been practicing the same songs together...you get to fly with fat farting people, crying babies, drunks, horny couples trying to join the mile high club..i don't think i want to hear that symphony.....


I _*am *_that symphony.

IDK maybe we should all start practicing some songs together. You know what I mean?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 9, 2018)

scumrot derelict said:


> I _*am *_that symphony.
> 
> IDK maybe we should all start practicing some songs together. You know what I mean?


i fart in Eflat....not sure how to change keys.....


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i fart in Eflat....not sure how to change keys.....


you just have to squeeze really hard.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 9, 2018)

i was at the hardware store and saw this.....
 
because who needs cable, we can watch the toilet flushing.......


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i was at the hardware store and saw this.....
> View attachment 4230069
> because who needs cable, we can watch the toilet flushing.......


$7.99?!?!?! Thanks, Obama.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 9, 2018)

scumrot derelict said:


> you just have to squeeze really hard.


Hey remember wednesday when you posted up this:



scumrot derelict said:


> View attachment 4228769
> 
> View attachment 4228770
> 
> ...


Here's your pic:
 

and here's the pic on cloneguys (thumb cause its large)

 
its the same pic, the 1st pic is just flipped



So is it shortbus og or blue cookies?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i fart in Eflat....not sure how to change keys.....


pucker


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2018)

Morning everyone 

Coffee is ready for those who need it.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2018)

whoa, did i just read someone lost there house in the fires in Cali?

shit, sorry bro, if i was in your area, i'd give ya a bunk, food, etc.......my condolences.....

at least you and your dogs made it out......


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> You obviously don't have the real cuts if you're stealing pics...


 

I admit to stealing my own pictures uploaded from 2 years ago to promote my piece of shit cloning website. You caught me.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 9, 2018)

scumrot derelict said:


> View attachment 4230099
> 
> I admit to stealing my own pictures uploaded from 2 years ago to promote my piece of shit cloning website. You caught me.


My bad. 
Using the same pic from two years ago and claiming it's a different strain.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> My bad.
> Using the same pic from two years ago and claiming it's a different strain.


I admit that I lied. I didn't lie about the lack of availability, the potency, or my trash website - but I need money. I am a fucking sell out. You caught me.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 9, 2018)

scumrot derelict said:


> I admit that I lied. I didn't lie about the strain, the lack of availability, the potency - but I need money. I am a fucking sell out. You caught me.


I admire your honesty.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I admire your honesty.


Can you spot me like $20 dollars? My children are sick and i need to buy groceries.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 9, 2018)

scumrot derelict said:


> View attachment 4230099
> 
> I admit to stealing my own pictures uploaded from 2 years ago to promote my piece of shit cloning website. You caught me.


This is what is known as "a horse of a different color" if that statement is true.

If it IS true. I apologize.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 9, 2018)

dstroy said:


> This is what is known as "a horse of a different color" if that statement is true.
> 
> If it IS true. I apologize.


No dude, it's cool. You caught me. I admit to being a fucking sell out.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 9, 2018)

scumrot derelict said:


> Can you spot me like $20 dollars? My children are sick and i need to buy groceries.


Sorry, all I've got is weed. 

It makes good brownies...


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sorry, all I've got is weed.
> 
> It makes good brownies...


So you're just gonna let my sick and starving children go hungry? Pffft. Some friend you are.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 9, 2018)

scumrot derelict said:


> So you're just gonna let my sick and starving children go hungry? Pffft. Some friend you are.


I can send brownies.


----------



## TorrentOfTorment (Nov 9, 2018)

What did I accomplish today?

I determined that @Gary Goodson doesn't have the balls to ask me face to face how many dicks I can fit in my mouth.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 9, 2018)

scumrot derelict said:


> No dude, it's cool. You caught me. I admit to being a fucking sell out.





The "D" day pool, best guess as to when Trump is out.......and a little bit of a hypocrite?..........


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 9, 2018)

TorrentOfTorment said:


> What did I accomplish today?
> 
> I determined that @Gary Goodson doesn't have the balls to ask me face to face how many dicks I can fit in my mouth.


He's probably just busy. 

Dix are a high priority so he'll be here eventually. 

Meanwhile, have you tried to unhinge your jawbone like a snake?


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> The "D" day pool, best guess as to when Trump is out.......and a little bit of a hypocrite?..........


I never said that I wasn't a hypocrite. Come on, man. Have a heart. Think of my poor starving children.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 9, 2018)

scumrot derelict said:


> Think of my poor starving children.


Pics or they didn't happen...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 9, 2018)

TorrentOfTorment said:


> What did I accomplish today?
> 
> I determined that @Gary Goodson doesn't have the balls to ask me face to face how many dicks I can fit in my mouth.


http://www.rollitup.org/t/early-initiation.979325/#post-14575781
it appears he already did...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 9, 2018)

crimsonecho said:


> Yeah you got to.


Maybe go find a safe space or something. I'm just letting you know how this sub section of this site works. You got to have thick skin. 

Geeze. I wasn't even rude. Sensitive much.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Pics or they didn't happen...


This was a gooder. My daughter says that I am a failure as a father. My argument to this is always the same. 

Get a fucking job and move out you filthy socialist.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Pics or they didn't happen...


pics of YOUR starving children....not internet pics of starving ethernopians


----------



## TorrentOfTorment (Nov 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> http://www.rollitup.org/t/early-initiation.979325/#post-14575781
> it appears he already did...


That's exactly what its in reference to.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 9, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Hey man how's the wife ?
> 
> We lost our house to fire in '01, but luckily it happened during the day and not at night . I was able to rebuild it myself because of my extensive construction experience . I still have a bunch of stuff that was burned or smoked up, I just can't throw that stuff away.


She is good. She is actually back at work. I tried to get her to take more time off. She said no. She is a supervisor so it's not much manual labor. 

My father was a firefighter. We did fire drills all the time. Some in the middle of the night. I have multiple fire extinguishers around the house. For my grow I have an automatic extinguisher. 

Fire sucks.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 9, 2018)

TorrentOfTorment said:


> That's exactly what its in reference to.


i'm not taking sides....everyone here gets an "initiation".....the snowflakes melt, and those with rhino skin ignore it.....up to you which you are.....


----------



## crimsonecho (Nov 9, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Maybe go find a safe space or something. I'm just letting you know how this sub section of this site works. You got to have thick skin.
> 
> Geeze. I wasn't even rude. Sensitive much.


I agreed with you man, maybe you need a safe space  this thick skin thing is funny tho, a blanket excuse to be rude. Very nice. But you were not rude, i wasn’t also.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i went through this two years ago, but i was lucky enough that my house survived. the fire burned right up to the creek at the edge of the property, burnt the grass and brush right across the driveway. everything across the road was gone. took three days to find out the house was still there, took about a week before they let us back in just to check things out, we still had to get out again before dark. it was about ten days before they let us back in. they had to go to each address and turn off the water before they could do anything about the power.
> it's been two years and i'm getting a little upset thinking about it now....
> be glad your family is all safe, and remember, memories are forever.
> and the fire here burnt very erratically, so don't give up hope till you have to...we had burned houses on either side of perfectly untouched houses....


Yea. I'm watching the news right now. It looks like the fire in Cali is burning erratic. They are showimg where it skipped houses.


----------



## TorrentOfTorment (Nov 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not taking sides....everyone here gets an "initiation".....the snowflakes melt, and those with rhino skin ignore it.....up to you which you are.....


As a person of historical significance in the legalization of cannabis I am of the school of thought that I don't need to be attacked for my contribution to the cause.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 9, 2018)

crimsonecho said:


> I agreed with you man, maybe you need a safe space  this thick skin thing is funny tho, a blanket excuse to be rude. Very nice. But you were not rude, i wasn’t also.


Oops. My bad. My dyslexia got me. I read that as "yeah you got to go.". Like on ignore.


----------



## crimsonecho (Nov 9, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Oops. My bad. My dyslexia got me. I read that as "yeah you got to go.". Like on ignore.


Hahahah yeah that would be rude


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 9, 2018)

TorrentOfTorment said:


> As a person of historical significance in the legalization of cannabis I am of the school of thought that I don't need to be attacked for my contribution to the cause.


you can be of whatever school of thought you want, you're entering a new community, you'll either be accepted, or not...and none of us are aware of your "historical signifigance".....you're just another swingin dick that walked into the cantina.....let's see how he can take it.....

and i'm not very impressed with your reaction so far....person of historical significance.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you can be of whatever school of thought you want, you're entering a new community, you'll either be accepted, or not...and none of us are aware of your "historical signifigance".....you're just another swingin dick that walked into the cantina.....let's see how he can take it.....
> 
> and i'm not very impressed with your reaction so far....person of historical significance.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you can be of whatever school of thought you want, you're entering a new community, you'll either be accepted, or not...and none of us are aware of your "historical signifigance".....you're just another swingin dick that walked into the cantina.....let's see how he can take it.....
> 
> and i'm not very impressed with your reaction so far....person of historical significance.


LOL


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 9, 2018)

TorrentOfTorment said:


> What did I accomplish today?
> 
> I determined that @Gary Goodson doesn't have the balls to ask me face to face how many dicks I can fit in my mouth.


Why would he wanna go, face to face with a guy who has a mouth full of dicks?


----------



## neosapien (Nov 9, 2018)

TorrentOfTorment said:


> What did I accomplish today?
> 
> I determined that @Gary Goodson doesn't have the balls to ask me face to face how many dicks I can fit in my mouth.


Jesus Christ. All you had to do was answer "I can fit "x" amount of dicks in my mouth". And you would have passed the initiation with flying colors. Instead you went all full wall of feelings on us and got your thread locked. You were a new name in our playground so we were on the defensive. Welcome back.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 9, 2018)

Speaking of fire. I came up with this idea to mount a co2 or nitrogen canister to water heaters. Put a couple ball valves on the pipes. In the event of fire you could turn the valves then pressurize the water tank. Maybe have a foam that mixes in. Have a hose mounted to the tank. 

Basically it would turn your hot water heater into an oversized foam extinguisher.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 9, 2018)

scumrot derelict said:


> I feel like such a fraud. Why does the crooked fake news liberal rollitup media hate me so much? That's ok, I am doing big things for our economy. Unlike the socialist democrats. Very bad!


Take it to politics.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2018)

Time to





New Gel Kayano's on
Moleskin on
Under Armour running gear on
Extremely tight sports bra on
Chest leash to dog on

Stay safe kiddo's while I accomplish something


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 9, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Jesus Christ. All you had to do was answer "I can fit "x" amount of dicks in my mouth". And you would have passed the initiation with flying colors. Instead you went all full wall of feelings on us and got your thread locked. You were a new name in our playground so we were on the defensive. Welcome back.


Yeah all I did was ask how many dix he could fit in his mouth and now he’s sending me pm’s

Some people need to just grow up lol 








and tell us how many dicks they can suck off at one time.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 9, 2018)

scumrot derelict said:


> He's good people, dude. He drinks, smokes, rides a bicycle, and has intimate knowledge of hiking trails. This dude is a contribution to the board.


i don't have any problem with him, except he seems to use the royal "we"....all a crown is to me is a shiny hat.


----------



## TorrentOfTorment (Nov 9, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Jesus Christ. All you had to do was answer "I can fit "x" amount of dicks in my mouth". And you would have passed the initiation with flying colors. Instead you went all full wall of feelings on us and got your thread locked. You were a new name in our playground so we were on the defensive. Welcome back.


Well I may be partial. You'll have to forgive my "emotional" response. Having not heard from my Mother is 8 days I called her local law enforcement to do a welfare check. I received a call with an explanation and condolences from the Sergent of that precinct. 

Nobody knew this given the timing of my post. I did not openly share that I am experiencing compounded grief. I shouldn't have to. The only thing I did was posted a thought. That's it. That's all it took.

Like, I need an initiation?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 9, 2018)

TorrentOfTorment said:


> Well I may be partial. You'll have to forgive my "emotional" response. Having not heard from my Mother is 8 days I called her local law enforcement to do a welfare check. I received a call with an explanation and condolences from the Sergent of that precinct.
> 
> Nobody knew this given the timing of my post. I did not openly share that I am experiencing compounded grief. I shouldn't have to. The only thing I did was posted a thought. That's it. That's all it took.
> 
> Like, I need an initiation?


Look, sorry to hear about your mom.


Ok now that that’s outta the way. What makes you think you don’t need to be initiated? I’ll tell you what. If you don’t want to be apart of this community, then log out and be done with it. But if you do, you’ll have to go through what everyone else did when they were new. Accept it, or log out.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 9, 2018)

TorrentOfTorment said:


> Well I may be partial. You'll have to forgive my "emotional" response. Having not heard from my Mother is 8 days I called her local law enforcement to do a welfare check. I received a call with an explanation and condolences from the Sergent of that precinct.
> 
> Nobody knew this given the timing of my post. I did not openly share that I am experiencing compounded grief. I shouldn't have to. The only thing I did was posted a thought. That's it. That's all it took.
> 
> Like, I need an initiation?


hey, look, we're not unsympathetic people. but we don't know you, aren't aware of ANYTHING about you, and haven't had a chance to get to know you.
quite honestly, seeing how a person replies to an entirely inappropriate statement or question is quite revealing. it lets you know in at least a general way, how that person perceives the world, and how they react to it.....
so yeah...most people get an initiation, when they step beyond being an observer, and start to participate in the community.....it isn't always the same....but it's pretty rare that it doesn't happen.
and that's in life....not just here. i've never had a job where my co workers didn't give me shit once they got to know me, and i didn't give them at least the same back...i say "fuck you" to my friends way more than i do to my enemies...why would i waste a good insult on those assholes?
so, sorry for your loss, sincerely. but, we weren't aware of it......at least i wasn't.

so, ever gonna answer the question of the day?


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Nov 9, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Time to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is your distance? Just started running as well. Not sure i'll go out today it's a little gloomy.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 9, 2018)

TorrentOfTorment said:


> 1) I'm not new.
> 2) I don't need an initiation.
> 3) You have attacked my posts from other screen names over the last 7 years.
> 
> ...


Ah, see. This is where we have to cut the shit. Can't have you threatening people. Don't make that mistake again.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 9, 2018)

TorrentOfTorment said:


> 1) I'm not new.
> 2) I don't need an initiation.
> 3) You have attacked my posts from other screen names over the last 7 years.
> 
> ...


He's a fucking sock puppet!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 9, 2018)

TorrentOfTorment said:


> 1) I'm not new.
> 2) I don't need an initiation.
> 3) You have attacked my posts from other screen names over the last 7 years.
> 
> ...


why do you have other screen names? done embarrassing things and needed to hide your shame? i find one more than sufficient.
now i find every single thing you've said to be suspect. i don't know if your mother actually just died, or if you're the kind of scumbag that will say something like that to get sympathy.......


----------



## ANC (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 9, 2018)

Damn Gary really gets under people’s skin huh...

It was a joke, not a dick. He didn’t have to take it so hard.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 9, 2018)

TorrentOfTorment said:


> 1) I'm not new.
> 2) I don't need an initiation.
> 3) You have attacked my posts from other screen names over the last 7 years.
> 
> ...


Why are you going to be looking for Clint Eastwood? Pro-tip for ease: try Carmel


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Nov 9, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Look, sorry to hear about your mom.
> 
> 
> Ok now that that’s outta the way. What makes you think you don’t need to be initiated? I’ll tell you what. If you don’t want to be apart of this community, then log out and be done with it. But if you do, you’ll have to go through what everyone else did when they were new. Accept it, or log out.


Idk whats going on but..i might have to catch up.for a laugh...if he woukda came in throwing dick pics around it would have sealed the deal on acceptance.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 9, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> Idk whats going on but..i might have to catch up.for a laugh...if he woukda came in throwing dick pics around it would have sealed the deal on acceptance.


You got the full story already. I asked how many dix he could fit in his mouth and he went all crybaby on us. Then after crying about it, he wanted to act like a tough guy lol. Smh


----------



## ANC (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 9, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> if he woukda came in throwing dick pics around it would have sealed the deal on acceptance.


It's not like I wasn't trying to talk him into it.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 9, 2018)

Don’t they know TnT is a gathering of scientists conducting a VERY important experiment on how to arrange objects in a manner as to maximize the number that can fit in a given space?


what we really wanna know when you come in here is how many dix can fit in your face? Cause we know it’s a lot, and we’re probably right because we’re scientists.



So stop fucking with our thought experiment and just upload pictures of your cute dog and let us know when meat is on sale at the supermarket.


Hahahahaha


----------



## neosapien (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 9, 2018)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 4230208


It's disturbing how much I can relate to this right now.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 9, 2018)

scumrot derelict said:


> It's disturbing how much I can relate to this right now.


I don't know why you can relate to this. I already told you that you look amazing and that I'd suck your dick up til I hiccup.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 9, 2018)

Lol


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 9, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I don't know why you can relate to this. I already told you that you look amazing and that I'd suck your dick up til I hiccup.


This was the motivation I needed to finish the day. You're welcome in my mouth any day, darling.


----------



## ANC (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Nov 9, 2018)

I ain't typing shit into to anything from a guy whose nic is an anagram for Scrotum.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 9, 2018)

ANC said:


> I ain't typing shit into to anything from a guy whose nic is an anagram for Scrotum.


That is pretty clever. It legitimately took me a second to realize that you were trying to insult me. Where did you earn your degree in passive aggressiveness? I'm impressed.


----------



## 420God (Nov 9, 2018)

My collection so far this year. Its been a killer season.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2018)

420God said:


> My collection so far this year. Its been a killer season.
> 
> View attachment 4230232


nice......

just curious, what do u do with them?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 9, 2018)

scumrot derelict said:


> You're kind of a bummer.


You're kind of a fraud. I don't think you know how to ride a bike.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 9, 2018)

S&M kinky sex toys


----------



## 420God (Nov 9, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> nice......
> 
> just curious, what do u do with them?


Sell usually, lots people make shit with them. An antler chandelier can easily go for $1000.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 9, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> You're kind of a fraud. .


No, I am a _*total*_ fraud, let's be honest here, dude. I have never argued that fact.



pabloesqobar said:


> I don't think you know how to ride a bike.


What kind of an insult is that anyways? any retard like myself can ride a bicycle.


This has been a weird day.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2018)

420God said:


> Sell usually, lots people make shit with them. An antler chandelier can easily go for $1000.


ah ok...that's cool

i bet hunter pick them up big time


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 9, 2018)

420God said:


> Sell usually, lots people make shit with them. An antler chandelier can easily go for $1000.


Does it make a diff legally if they are sheds or if they have been cut off the skull? One of my hunter friends said something about this a few years back but I didn't pay attention. He still has the tags on his, but they were kills.


----------



## 420God (Nov 9, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Does it make a diff legally if they are sheds or if they have been cut off the skull? One of my hunter friends said something about this a few years back but I didn't pay attention.


I think they made it illegal here a while ago to collect sheds. Idk why. It's in my contract that I can sell the antlers and hides so I never really looked into it.


----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 9, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> ah ok...that's cool
> 
> i bet hunter pick them up big time


In most places hunting season is over before Deer shed so by the time next season rolls around they are usually chewed up pretty good by squirrels, rabbits & porcupines.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> In most places hunting season is over before Deer shed so by the time next season rolls around they are usually chewed up pretty good by squirrels, rabbits & porcupines.


i've had a pair of white tails that i use during hunting, just crack them together a couple of times it usually bring more in...


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 9, 2018)

420God said:


> I think they made it illegal here a while ago to collect sheds. Idk why. It's in my contract that I can sell the antlers and hides so I never really looked into it.


I knew you were special


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 9, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> In most places hunting season is over before Deer shed so by the time next season rolls around they are usually chewed up pretty good by squirrels, rabbits & porcupines.


little hike this morning I saw two white tails trashing on each other. Some turkeys making a bunch of noise, too.

During the fall it seems like every wild animal within 10 miles of here want's to either kill me or fuck me. i don't blame them, tho


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 9, 2018)

If they have the velvet on them, isn't that supposed to be some type of ED medicine? 
_
(asking for a friend, really)_


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 9, 2018)

scumrot derelict said:


> little hike this morning I saw two white tails trashing on each other. Some turkeys making a bunch of noise, too.
> 
> During the fall it seems like every wild animal within 10 miles of here want's to either kill me or fuck me. i don't blame them, tho


Driving out to the WalMart in the am, I almost always see deer and turkey on the city fringe. Easy to hit them as they aren't afraid of traffic at all. 5 deer this morning and 6 big turkeys just standing around in the road and berm


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 9, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Driving out to the WalMart in the am, I almost always see deer and turkey on the city fringe. Easy to hit them as they aren't afraid of traffic at all. 5 deer this morning and 6 big turkeys just standing around in the road and berm


All of a sudden they all have huge balls and are looking for a fight.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 9, 2018)

scumrot derelict said:


> All of a sudden they all have huge balls and are looking for a fight.


it's that time of year, the hormones run wild, crazy shit happens, all kinds of mating and fighting takes place. and the animals get weird, too.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2018)

scumrot derelict said:


> All of a sudden they all have huge balls and are looking for a fight.


hey after a year of not getting some, wouldn't u be the same......


----------



## neosapien (Nov 9, 2018)

420God said:


> My collection so far this year. Its been a killer season.
> 
> View attachment 4230232


I've never had much experience with antlers. Can they be carved? Like into 1 long bad ass knife or prison shank-like item? I think I have like a half memory of a movie or a dream where someone gets stabbed through the jugular with an antler knife. And it was awesome.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I've never had much experience with antlers. Can they be carved? Like into 1 long bad ass knife or prison shank-like item? I think I have like a half memory of a movie or a dream where someone gets stabbed through the jugular with an antler knife. And it was awesome.


yeah the can, i have a skinny knife with an antler for the handle


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 9, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I've never had much experience with antlers. Can they be carved? Like into 1 long bad ass knife or prison shank-like item? I think I have like a half memory of a movie or a dream where someone gets stabbed through the jugular with an antler knife. And it was awesome.


yeah, they can be carved, and take fine detail, but they'd be much better for a handle than a blade. very brittle, and they get spongy if you carve too deeply


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 9, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> hey after a year of not getting some, wouldn't u be the same......


this is an acceptable argument. i agree wholeheartedly.

i wish i could trade being super aggressively horny once per year -v.s- being horny every day while trying to silently masturbate to bailey J while my daughter knocks on the door asking for help with her stupid math homework.


----------



## 420God (Nov 9, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I've never had much experience with antlers. Can they be carved? Like into 1 long bad ass knife or prison shank-like item? I think I have like a half memory of a movie or a dream where someone gets stabbed through the jugular with an antler knife. And it was awesome.


Lots of people use them for handles, they're too soft to hold an edge though. The smaller ones I sell get carved into little trinkets, chess pieces, figurines, etc..
I sold a bunch to an older Native gentleman a couple years ago and he gave me a key fob he carved a feather into. Tourists love buying those things when visiting the reservations.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 9, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Driving out to the WalMart in the am, I almost always see deer and turkey on the city fringe. Easy to hit them as they aren't afraid of traffic at all. 5 deer this morning and 6 big turkeys just standing around in the road and berm


 
But do they do the turkey shuffle?


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 9, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I've never had much experience with antlers. Can they be carved? Like into 1 long bad ass knife or prison shank-like item? I think I have like a half memory of a movie or a dream where someone gets stabbed through the jugular with an antler knife. And it was awesome.


I tried to google some results for you to find the gif you were thinking of. this was a mistake and now I'm pretty sure i am on some new watch lists.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2018)

where's my 20g? i see dinner..


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 9, 2018)

420God said:


> Lots of people use them for handles, they're too soft to hold an edge though. The smaller ones I sell get carved into little trinkets, chess pieces, figurines, etc..
> I sold a bunch to an older Native gentleman a couple years ago and he gave my a key fob he carved a feather into. Tourists love buying those things when visiting the reservations.
> 
> Was trying to post a pic but not working right now.


I'm thinking @Blue Wizard used them for flint knapping (making arrowheads) also.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 9, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> I'm thinking @Blue Wizard used them for flint knapping (making arrowheads) also.


Anyone have some updates about him? I have been trying to make contact. Have not seen him around. Is he doing well? I read something that gave me a little pause yesterday.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 9, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> nice......
> 
> just curious, what do u do with them?


Knive makers pay good money for them. Elk brings even more.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 9, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Does it make a diff legally if they are sheds or if they have been cut off the skull? One of my hunter friends said something about this a few years back but I didn't pay attention. He still has the tags on his, but they were kills.


Depends on state. Some just sheds are allowed and then cut antlers and skin need to be sold to taxidermist.

Here it is legal to sell either.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 9, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> In most places hunting season is over before Deer shed so by the time next season rolls around they are usually chewed up pretty good by squirrels, rabbits & porcupines.


Any easy way to collect sheds it to take three fence post and make and L or ninety degree angle and dump corn out. The deer come to eat and break the sheds loose when they feed.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 9, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> i've had a pair of white tails that i use during hunting, just crack them together a couple of times it usually bring more in...


I do as well. It works well when you smack them together then into brush and stomp and kick your feet into the ground and leaves. Got to sound like two big bucks fighting.


----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 9, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's that time of year, the hormones run wild, crazy shit happens, all kinds of mating and fighting takes place. and the animals get weird, too.


Sounds like the old days in Kenmore Square..!?


----------



## 420God (Nov 9, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Any easy way to collect sheds it to take three fence post and make and L or ninety degree angle and dump corn out. The deer come to eat and break the sheds loose when they feed.


Chicken wire wrapped around 2 trees a bit off the ground with corn in the middle works great too if the ground is frozen.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2018)

Mass Medicinals said:


> What is your distance? Just started running as well. Not sure i'll go out today it's a little gloomy.


Depends on the day, 1.5 to 3 miles.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> LOL


I really thought you'd go for this one


----------



## 420God (Nov 9, 2018)

Mother in law hooked us up with a bunch of tamales.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2018)

420God said:


> Mother in law hooked us up with a bunch of tamales.
> 
> View attachment 4230349


i usually put chilli with those, or a nice good batch of beans......


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2018)

turn one of these into a door bell? think that will keep the Jehova witness's away....hehe


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 9, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I really thought you'd go for this one


Lol.

I needed that today. Thanks.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 9, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Barely got out with the dogs. Will be a miracle if my house doesnt burn down. Scary fucking shit man. Fucking nightmare.


Legitimately worried about you. Please confirm that all is well when you get an extra second.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol.
> 
> I needed that today. Thanks.


I just finished chopping my flower table. I thought about you and your juicy nugs! This is Bodhi Dragon Fruit so this years seed tables were all Bodhi; Jabba's Stash, Snow Temple and Dragon Fruit. 

Next year I will not be doing seeds, I will be mining the genetics looking for jackpot phenos. I think Dragon Fruit may have something fabulous. I have one that even though heavily laden with seeds looks like it was dipped in sugar and such a yummy smell, of course I did not bother to clone it ha ha!


----------



## 420God (Nov 9, 2018)

So the wife is doing great at her new job, even volunteered for OT tomorrow. Says it's really easy and fast paced which makes her day go quick. Her supervisor even recommended her for a promotion half way through the week, right now she's a general laborer without a title. A promotion would give her a little more job security if there's any layoffs in the near future. She handed in her keys to the gas station and doesn't think she'll ever go back.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 9, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I just finished chopping my flower table. I thought about you and your juicy nugs! This is Bodhi Dragon Fruit so this years seed tables were all Bodhi; Jabba's Stash, Snow Temple and Dragon Fruit.
> 
> Next year I will not be doing seeds, I will be mining the genetics looking for jackpot phenos. I think Dragon Fruit may have something fabulous. I have one that even though heavily laden with seeds looks like it was dipped in sugar and such a yummy smell, of course I did not bother to clone it ha ha!


My juicy nugs, gotta laugh.

I moved a couple plants in shed out of hurricane remnant rain mid September.

Set up a pair of LED's over them that distorts light, just that pink-purple look. Only a regular 60 watt bulb on ceiling.

Started noticing what I thought was bleaching fan leaves, didn't pay it much thought. When I used those LED's for sidelights in house, I bleached a few leaves putting them too close.

Near the end of life cycle, I've been known to bleach tops a hair.

So a day ago, I cut a couple fans and scoped them. Fucking mite eggs. Sent a pic to a local expert here who confirmed.

So today I cut them. Then I gassed them with co2 to kill what was on them.

Tomorrow, I'll unseal the tupperware and rinse them.

And pay closer attention next time. Lol.

    
Mole-Zap is just 100% co2. Duct taped the shit out of the box. I think I heard tiny screams, dumped in 2 canisters.

Got kind of cloudy in there, co2 sinks. Used to have co2 fire suppression at work, saw it in action many times. Lots of mineral oil fires on modern rolling mills.

Puts out fires and insects.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2018)

420God said:


> So the wife is doing great at her new job, even volunteered for OT tomorrow. Says it's really easy and fast paced which makes her day go quick. Her supervisor even recommended her for a promotion half way through the week, right now she's a general laborer without a title. A promotion would give her a little more job security if there's any layoffs in the near future. She handed in her keys to the gas station and doesn't think she'll ever go back.


That's very good news! Safer and more money, win!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 9, 2018)

420God said:


> So the wife is doing great at her new job, even volunteered for OT tomorrow. Says it's really easy and fast paced which makes her day go quick. Her supervisor even recommended her for a promotion half way through the week, right now she's a general laborer without a title. A promotion would give her a little more job security if there's any layoffs in the near future. She handed in her keys to the gas station and doesn't think she'll ever go back.


That's good.

I worry about my wife. She handles large amounts of money. 

She has a ccw and carries.


----------



## 420God (Nov 9, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> That's good.
> 
> I worry about my wife. She handles large amounts of money.
> 
> She has a ccw and carries.


I got mine a revolver immediately after the robbery, she used to carry a saturday night special but never one in the chamber because of the hair trigger. Glad she doesn't have to worry about it anymore at work. It was really stressing her out everytime the door opened at the station. She's been a lot happier this week than she's been in a while even though she's sore from the new routine.


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Nov 9, 2018)

Just s


curious2garden said:


> Depends on the day, 1.5 to 3 miles.


That's pretty good. I'm a lot less balanced. I try to get 1-2 long runs in a week. Not the best routine, but it something. I don't think there's a running thread yet.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2018)

Mass Medicinals said:


> Just s
> 
> 
> That's pretty good. I'm a lot less balanced. I try to get 1-2 long runs in a week. Not the best routine, but it something. I don't think there's a running thread yet.


 It ran


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 9, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> It ran


And It raan so far away.






fuck. i will see myself out...


----------



## 420God (Nov 9, 2018)

Mass Medicinals said:


> Just s
> 
> 
> That's pretty good. I'm a lot less balanced. I try to get 1-2 long runs in a week. Not the best routine, but it something. I don't think there's a running thread yet.


https://www.rollitup.org/f/fitness-and-well-being.144/


----------



## 420God (Nov 9, 2018)

So slow here tonight I'm trolling my wife's facebook.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 9, 2018)

420God said:


> I got mine a revolver immediately after the robbery, she used to carry a saturday night special but never one in the chamber because of the hair trigger. Glad she doesn't have to worry about it anymore at work. It was really stressing her out everytime the door opened at the station. She's been a lot happier this week than she's been in a while even though she's sore from the new routine.


Nothing beats the reliability of wheel guns.


----------



## lokie (Nov 9, 2018)

420God said:


> So slow here tonight I'm trolling my wife's facebook.


----------



## 420God (Nov 9, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Nothing beats the reliability of wheel guns.


So true. I had a .380 blow up in my hand from sitting too long and not being oiled. Double loaded and misfired when I tried ejecting the shell. Scary shit.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 9, 2018)

420God said:


> So true. I had a .380 blow up in my hand from sitting too long and not being oiled. Double loaded and misfired when I tried ejecting the shell. Scary shit.


I watched an ak47 shred a guys arm when it blew up. I put a tourniquet on it. Called 911 and we were so.far out they sent a helicopter. Blood pumping out like crazy.


----------



## 420God (Nov 9, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I watched an ak47 shred a guys arm when it blew up. I put a tourniquet on it. Called 911 and we were so.far out they sent a helicopter. Blood pumping out like crazy.


Damn, and those are suppose to be tough guns. I don't have one yet but I have a couple SKS's. You'd love my collection, I'd post a pic but would probably be put on a list.

The like is for sympathy and understanding.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 9, 2018)

420God said:


> Damn, and those are suppose to be tough guns. I don't have one yet but I have a couple SKS's. You'd love my collection, I'd post a pic but would probably be put on a list.
> 
> The like is for sympathy and understanding.


Same here. I consider it a form of investing. I never pay full price and build a lot of them. I collect old guns as well. 

Yea. I got real concerned when a place by the same name my wife works got robbed the next town over by a couple armed guys.

There was a whole robbing spree that went down here. Couple years ago a couple convicts escaped about a mile from me. Police put the word out they were armed and dangerous and killed a guy down the road.

Another time woman flipped out and shot some people a couple miles the other way from us.

Shit can get real, real fast.


----------



## 420God (Nov 9, 2018)

Btw, I was never in the military but most of my family is/was. They taught me everything they learned from their time in (airforce, marines and navy). They told me at that time at my age it wasn't a good idea for me to sign up.(middle east shit going on) Kind of wish I did a bit, might have kept me out of trouble but they thought it might have gotten me in worse. I have the utmost respect for those that serve. Some of my good friends are older Vets.


----------



## 420God (Nov 9, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Same here. I consider it a form of investing. I never pay full price and build a lot of them. I collect old guns as well.
> 
> Yea. I got real concerned when a place by the same name got robbed the next over by a couple armed guys.
> 
> ...


I have a good grasp on the history of old firearms.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 9, 2018)

420God said:


> Btw, I was never in the military but most of my family is/was. They taught me everything they learned from their time in (airforce, marines and navy). They told me at that time at my age it wasn't a good idea for me to sign up.(middle east shit going on) Kind of wish I did a bit, might have kept me out of trouble but they thought it might have gotten me in worse. I have the utmost respect for those that serve. Some of my good friends are older Vets.


I was going to sign up after highschool but decided it wouldn't be fair for the opposition. So i Stayed home and played metal gear solid instead. I have a cousin that went, he sleeps in the living room clutching a knife that he keeps under his pillow. After he falls asleep you can't go to the kichen, unless you wanna die.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 9, 2018)

420God said:


> I have a good grasp on the history of old firearms.
> 
> View attachment 4230521


Nice. One of my favorite guns is an Kentucky Flint lock. I've hunted a lot with that gun.


----------



## 420God (Nov 9, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Nice. One of my favorite guns is an Kentucky Flint lock. I've hunted a lot with that gun.


I have a 50 cal black powder that's never been fired. I guess it's for when ammo runs out and I need to start shooting rocks and shit. Lol

I have a couple builds from 80% I've posted in the guns thread.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 9, 2018)

420God said:


> I have a 50 cal black powder that's never been fired. I guess it's for when ammo runs out and I need to start shooting rocks and shit. Lol
> 
> I have a couple builds from 80% I've posted in the guns thread.


I just built a slam fire 12 gauge. Im surprised how well it works. I made mine with a threaded breach plug. Made of gas pipe for barrel and receiver.

I can hit a milk jug with a slug at 75 yards with it. I'm very surprised.

It was a project I did with the kids.


----------



## ANC (Nov 10, 2018)

I did nothing again, on account of my back still being fucked from imitating your leaf picking upping. I can barely walk upright.
And now half the paving has leaves and weeds and the other doesn't.

Busy making chicken roast.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 10, 2018)

ANC said:


> I did nothing again, on account of my back still being fucked from imitating your leaf picking upping. I can barely walk upright.
> And now half the paving has leaves and weeds and the other doesn't.
> 
> Busy making chicken roast.


Don't you hate chicken? What changed your mind?


----------



## dstroy (Nov 10, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> I was going to sign up after highschool but decided it wouldn't be fair for the opposition. So i Stayed home and played metal gear solid instead. I have a cousin that went, he sleeps in the living room clutching a knife that he keeps under his pillow. After he falls asleep you can't go to the kichen, unless you wanna die.


Tell him he better be respecting your midnight cheese needs or he can go sleep in a hole in the yard like a big boy. That'll set him straight, or you'll get stabbed.


----------



## ANC (Nov 10, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Don't you hate chicken? What changed your mind?


It is a compromise on what the other creatures in my house are willing to eat tonight.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 10, 2018)

420God said:


> Damn, and those are suppose to be tough guns. I don't have one yet but I have a couple SKS's. You'd love my collection, I'd post a pic but would probably be put on a list.
> 
> The like is for sympathy and understanding.


they are still looking for this in Vietnam....


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 10, 2018)

doublejj said:


> they are still looking for this in Vietnam....
> View attachment 4230739


Why?


----------



## 420God (Nov 10, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Why?





doublejj said:


> I liberated this beauty from a dead VC in 1969 & I brought it home from Vietnam. To say I have a personal attachment would be a vast understatement.....


----------



## doublejj (Nov 10, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Why?


It was a GI issued .45 that I liberated from a dead VC and smuggled home


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 10, 2018)

doublejj said:


> It was a GI issued .45 that I liberated from a dead VC and smuggled home


Oh, I know the story. But why would they still be looking for it.


----------



## ANC (Nov 10, 2018)

Bet "they" are dead by now.
I remembered I did actually do something. I sorted out my Awox, so we can stream music off our phones and the networked drive with all our old CDs on. 
I got tired of having CDs everywhere, so I copied them all to a drive and hooked it up to my old hi-fi using the Awox. Then boxed up all the CDs.
They make fancier units now that even does video.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 10, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> Oh, I know the story. But why would they still be looking for it.


I assume it's still on some list of missing gov firearms someplace. I'm not sure what would happen if i tried to register it...


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 10, 2018)

doublejj said:


> I assume it's still on some list of missing gov firearms someplace. I'm not sure what would happen if i tried to register it...


Right.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 10, 2018)

doublejj said:


> I assume it's still on some list of missing gov firearms someplace. I'm not sure what would happen if i tried to register it...


NWSC Crane maintains a database of every firearm ever procured by the US government. Since you’ll have to submit serial #’s to register it, it might pop, I don’t know how much of their paper records have been scanned into their database. Not a good idea to try.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 10, 2018)

doublejj said:


> I assume it's still on some list of missing gov firearms someplace. I'm not sure what would happen if i tried to register it...


I thought you guys in Cali had to register all your guns.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 10, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I thought you guys in Cali had to register all your guns.


I've been a little slow......


----------



## dangledo (Nov 10, 2018)

Had a blast. Fucking idiot salesman said my 150 gallon compressor and 3/8 hose would run the blaster. He was wrong. After getting a reducer to fit the 3/4 supply to my 3/8 hose, he was still fucking wrong. Long story short they brought me a v8 compressor for no charge. Surprisingly they had one not being used to blow out irrigation lines.

2 plows, spreader, toolcat bed and 1 ton of blasting coal slag later, got it done





* 1 ton


----------



## doublejj (Nov 10, 2018)

420God said:


> I have a 50 cal black powder that's never been fired. I guess it's for when ammo runs out and I need to start shooting rocks and shit. Lol
> 
> I have a couple builds from 80% I've posted in the guns thread.


.50 Hawken....


----------



## 420God (Nov 10, 2018)

doublejj said:


> .50 Hawken....
> View attachment 4230784


That's a beauty. Mine is newer and all black.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 10, 2018)

This will be ready in 6 minutes. It's pretty chilly outside today but not to cold for ribeye.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 10, 2018)

doublejj said:


> I've been a little slow......


I don't blame you. 

I've got some 80% builds off the books. Though we aren't required to register any firearms here.

I even have some cheaper guns like hipoints vacuum sealed and buried in the middle of nowhere. Just in case.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 10, 2018)

doublejj said:


> .50 Hawken....
> View attachment 4230784


That's nice. I have one similar I built from a kit I ordered.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 10, 2018)

doublejj said:


> .50 Hawken....
> View attachment 4230784


Rusty nipple? 

(Good name for a new strain.)


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 10, 2018)

I made my first batch of bubble hash. 
Ran it through the bags three times yesterday and quit because both cordless drill batteries were dead. 
Then did a fourth run this morning, but it wasn't really worth the effort. 
I was surprised to see so much come out of the 25 micron bag. 
Is that normal?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 10, 2018)

Another beautiful sonora desert day. Bout all I did was work half a day, slack half a day, get paid for a full day and eat canolies.


----------



## lokie (Nov 10, 2018)

Bareback said:


> This will be ready in 6 minutes. It's pretty chilly outside today but not to cold for ribeye.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 10, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I made my first batch of bubble hash.
> Ran it through the bags three times yesterday and quit because both cordless drill batteries were dead.
> Then did a fourth run this morning, but it wasn't really worth the effort.
> I was surprised to see so much come out of the 25 micron bag.
> ...


Depends was your material dry? Did you let it soak? I usually have broken stalks and immature heads in 25 bag. Straight to edibles.

Looks dark.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 10, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Depends was your material dry? Did you let it soak? I usually have broken stalks and immature heads in 25 bag. Straight to edibles.
> 
> Looks really over worked.


Material was grade C butter weed from last year that had been cured for a LONG time and recently frozen.
Soaked it 30 mins before the first run.
I used a rubber spatula in an attempt not to beat it up too bad, but may have gotten a bit overzealous on the last two runs. 

Got any tips for a hash noob?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 10, 2018)

https://www.rollitup.org/f/concentrates-and-extracts.130/


----------



## dangledo (Nov 10, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Material was grade C butter weed from last year that had been cured for a LONG time and recently frozen.
> Soaked it 30 mins before the first run.
> I used a rubber spatula in an attempt not to beat it up too bad, but may have gotten a bit overzealous on the last two runs.
> 
> ...


Get it as cold as possible. That's what makes the heads drop, not act of stirring itself. Light agitation is key in keeping foliage material from not contaminating your sieved heads. 

A good soak for 30 min, then with most ice melted and cold as it'll get( home made it best as it has rounded edges) and a two minute light stir by hand or washer for full melt. Another 2 min wash will still result in very clean and that's where i stop and add the spent material to edible/ tincture. 

I just think anything beyond that time ice washing is counter-productive to a clean product. Otherwise i just to dry ice sieve for quantity


----------



## doublejj (Nov 10, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Rusty nipple?
> 
> (Good name for a new strain.)


Yes....


----------



## Bareback (Nov 10, 2018)

Bareback said:


> This will be ready in 6 minutes. It's pretty chilly outside today but not to cold for ribeye.


The pictures didn't load before..... maybe I was a little high and ( shuffling feet ) forgot to attach them.
I have a blackberry cobbler in the oven now....... munchies


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 10, 2018)

doublejj said:


> Yes....


I take my barrel off and the nipple out and make some hot soapy dish water. I scrup the barrel and nipple clean. I rinse and dry the best I can. I then put the barrel in the oven for a few minutes on warm to dry. 

After liberally apply bore grease. I forget the name but the stuff in the yellow tube is best. Bear grease I think it is. Don't remember. 

Mine is about 20 years old and looks like the day I built it.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2018)

420God said:


> Btw, I was never in the military but most of my family is/was. They taught me everything they learned from their time in (airforce, marines and navy). They told me at that time at my age it wasn't a good idea for me to sign up.(middle east shit going on) Kind of wish I did a bit, might have kept me out of trouble but they thought it might have gotten me in worse. I have the utmost respect for those that serve. Some of my good friends are older Vets.


Dude, the way you tend your land, husband your stock and love your fam are a service to mankind.


----------



## 420God (Nov 10, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Dude, the way you tend your land, husband your stock and love your fam are a service to mankind.


Thank you, I blame a lot of it on my OCD which drives my wife crazy sometimes but appreciates it more than not. I was a wreck of a youth and have quite a bit to make up for, I do what I can when I can. It's only the good thing to do.


----------



## 420God (Nov 10, 2018)

I started trading off some of my farm equipment for feed for the remainder of the cattle I have. I'll be out of "farming" in the next 2 years, there's no money left in it for the smaller guys like me. I have a couple pigs, lots of chickens and a couple beef cattle we're keeping for ourselves but I won't be raising to sell anymore as I've barely been breaking even the last few years. Our daughter is getting older so it'd be nice to be able to travel and take vacations without having to worry about the livestock, right now that's not an option. I'll always raise for myself because the end product is so much better. Just can't justify the work anymore for what we've been getting.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 10, 2018)

420God said:


> I started trading off some of my farm equipment for feed for the remainder of the cattle I have. I'll be out of "farming" in the next 2 years, there's no money left in it for the smaller guys like me. I have a couple pigs, lots of chickens and a couple beef cattle we're keeping for ourselves but I won't be raising to sell anymore as I've barely been breaking even the last few years. Our daughter is getting older so it'd be nice to be able to travel and take vacations without having to worry about the livestock, right now that's not an option. I'll always raise for myself because the end product is so much better. Just can't justify the work anymore for what we've been getting.


Ain't that the truth.

We used to raise beef to sell. We had the luxury of having lots of people let us cut hay off them. When it got to where we had to start leasing to cut hay it got to where it wasn't worth it anymore. Then fuel went up and it got to where it was cheaper just to buy hay from the big outfits. 

Still raise it to eat. I love grass fed beef. Has a cleaner taste to me.

We raise hogs because I can't stand store bought slop fed hogs.


----------



## ANC (Nov 10, 2018)

I am a big wussy when it comes to animals. I'd never be able to eat them if I knew them.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 10, 2018)

ANC said:


> I am a big wussy when it comes to animals. I'd never be able to eat them if I knew them.


Well, it's said "you always hurt the one you love". *shrug*


----------



## 420God (Nov 10, 2018)

ANC said:


> I am a big wussy when it comes to animals. I'd never be able to eat them if I knew them.


Just don't name them, makes it harder. Unless you name them Vegan.

I think Australia even made it illegal to name farm animals.


----------



## ANC (Nov 10, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Well, it's said "you always hurt the one you love". *shrug*


Yeah, but never eat them. My mom used to say I could never be a farmer as I'd name all the animals.


----------



## 420God (Nov 10, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Well, it's said "you always hurt the one you love". *shrug*


Happy animals taste better.

Pretty sure I've raised some longer than my pets and still ate them.

They're with me forever now.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 10, 2018)

420God said:


> Happy animals taste better.
> 
> Pretty sure I've raised some longer than my pets and still ate them.
> 
> They're with me forever now.


That's the way I feel about really hot girls. When they're so beautiful you just want to chop them into little pieces and put them inside of you. So mesmerizing you just have to digest her, you know what I mean? Uhhhh, If you don't I was just playing or whatnot, depending on your response that might have been one big joke. Yet to be determined!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 10, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Don't you hate chicken? What changed your mind?


well, he is roasting it, not buying it lunch....


----------



## 420God (Nov 10, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> That's the way I feel about really hot girls. When they're so beautiful you just want to chop them into little pieces and put them inside of you. So mesmerizing you just have to digest her, you know what I mean? Uhhhh, If you don't I was just playing or whatnot, depending on your response that might have been one big joke. Yet to be determined!


I totally get it.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 10, 2018)

ANC said:


> I am a big wussy when it comes to animals. I'd never be able to eat them if I knew them.


From the time I could walk I was around killing and butchering animals. I'm the same with my kids.

To me I would rather know an animal and know it was cared for and eat it than support the horrible ways mass meat is raised.

If you were raised around it would be easier. I still won't name something I'm going to eat.


----------



## 420God (Nov 10, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> From the time I could walk I was around killing and butchering animals. I'm the same with my kids.
> 
> To me I would rather know an animal and know it was cared for and eat it than support the horrible ways mass meat is raised.
> 
> If you were raised around it would be easier. I still won't name something I'm going to eat.


Favorite part was cutting a chickens head off then throwing it into the yard to watch it run around for a bit. Daughter even gets a kick out of it. Sick but entertaining.


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 10, 2018)

420God said:


> I totally get it.
> 
> View attachment 4231054


I was just kidding I don't feel that way about women. I have low T and high cholesterol, I cant...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 10, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> From the time I could walk I was around killing and butchering animals. I'm the same with my kids.
> 
> To me I would rather know an animal and know it was cared for and eat it than support the horrible ways mass meat is raised.
> 
> If you were raised around it would be easier. I still won't name something I'm going to eat.


first time is the hardest, once you've got that first one down, the rest are just potential brisket and bacon


----------



## 420God (Nov 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> first time is the hardest, once you've got that first one down, the rest are just potential brisket and bacon


I still can't eat an animal the same day I butcher it. Been doing it all my life. I've had hunter friends take a bite out of a warm heart cut right out of an animal, the thought turns my stomach.


----------



## ANC (Nov 10, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> From the time I could walk I was around killing and butchering animals. I'm the same with my kids.
> 
> To me I would rather know an animal and know it was cared for and eat it than support the horrible ways mass meat is raised.
> 
> If you were raised around it would be easier. I still won't name something I'm going to eat.


Yeah, I also shot lots of birds as a kid because my dad did it...
I wouldn't do it today though.


----------



## 420God (Nov 10, 2018)

I accomplished another good night of drinking, I hope the wife feels the same. I mopped the floors today so I'm totally getting some butt action.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 10, 2018)

ANC said:


> Yeah, I also shot lots of birds as a kid because my dad did it...
> I wouldn't do it today though.


I won't kill anything unless I eat it. Except pests.


----------



## 420God (Nov 10, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I won't kill anything unless I eat it. Except pests.


They taste good too if cooked right.


----------



## ANC (Nov 10, 2018)

Crocodile is probably the weirdest thing I've eaten


----------



## 420God (Nov 10, 2018)

ANC said:


> Crocodile is probably the weirdest thing I've eaten


They serve that at the fairs here but it's not cheap, deep fried so it's like chicken. Shark was the most different for me.


----------



## ANC (Nov 10, 2018)

Dried sharkmeat chips are not too bad. very salty though.
My grandfather loved eating tortoises. He was born in 1902.


----------



## ANC (Nov 11, 2018)

Packed out the whole smaller grow room, rehung the lights on a better spot so I can now get past the plants via a little passage.
Also soldered in some thicker gauge wire in the LED light as it wasn't making contact well with the push-on connector. The flickering seems to have stopped.
Carried the tray back in with a bit of help from the old-lady and gave em a fresh tote of fertilizer. Now I feel nap -ish.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 11, 2018)

420God said:


> I started trading off some of my farm equipment for feed for the remainder of the cattle I have. I'll be out of "farming" in the next 2 years, there's no money left in it for the smaller guys like me. I have a couple pigs, lots of chickens and a couple beef cattle we're keeping for ourselves but I won't be raising to sell anymore as I've barely been breaking even the last few years. Our daughter is getting older so it'd be nice to be able to travel and take vacations without having to worry about the livestock, right now that's not an option. I'll always raise for myself because the end product is so much better. Just can't justify the work anymore for what we've been getting.


 This breaks my heart. But I cannot deny the realities of corporate agriculture. Have you read Richard Rhodes' "Farm"?


----------



## 420God (Nov 11, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> This breaks my heart. But I cannot deny the realities of corporate agriculture. Have you read Richard Rhodes' "Farm"?


I haven't. I'll check it out. Like I said we'll still be doing it for ourselves because we do love doing it but our farm has reported a loss for the last 2 years. We started getting bigger when the money was good but then the market dropped out and now it's all work for no profit. I can't leave the farm for more than 12 hours at a time with all the animals we have so it'll really free up our time and money to do more quality family things. It could be a blessing in disguise.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 11, 2018)

420God said:


> I haven't. I'll check it out. Like I said we'll still be doing it for ourselves because we do love doing it but our farm has reported a loss for the last 2 years. We started getting bigger when the money was good but then the market dropped out and now it's all work for no profit. I can't leave the farm for more than 12 hours at a time with all the animals we have so it'll really free up our time and money to do more quality family things. It could be a blessing in disguise.


I suspect you are being very wise. I salute you.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 11, 2018)

Just cut a fart so bad my son hopped off my lap, turned and looked me up and down, then ran away



I think it was the Irish cream car bombs last night.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 11, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Just cut a fart so bad my son hopped off my lap, turned and looked me up and down, then ran away
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was the Irish cream car bombs last night.


Did you stealth him or was it audible?


----------



## lokie (Nov 11, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> This breaks my heart. But I cannot deny the realities of corporate agriculture. Have you read Richard Rhodes' "Farm"?


I feel ya.

Growing up there were numerous 100+ acre farms and orchards in the surrounding counties.
Now there are few and they are far between.

urban sprawl and commercial farming have drastically changed the landscape I grew up on.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 11, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Did you stealth him or was it audible?


3 second 4 octave 10 on the stank scale


----------



## ANC (Nov 11, 2018)

I take it farm labor costs gets less the further south you go


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 11, 2018)

ANC said:


> I take it farm labor costs gets less the further south you go


It gets no souther than where you are ... extending that logic, do the farm workers pay you?


----------



## neosapien (Nov 11, 2018)

I've got 1 week in the books of what it feels like to be a single parent. I miss my wife's cleaning abilities. And her warm, moist vagina. I've done fairly well with the cooking, dishes, laundry and activities. I need to step up my sweeper game and just general upkeep game though. I see why my wife just constantly cleans. The kid seems to be doing well sans mama. We leave for Florida on Wednesday and get back the 27th. So that's a nice chunk of time broken up. Then just not quite 3 weeks after that the wife will return. The kiddo thinks we're flying down to Naples to visit grandma and Grandpa, which we are, but we're actually flying to Disneyworld for 4 days first. Pretty excited to reveal that surprise actually. Life is weird and different right now, but good.


----------



## 420God (Nov 11, 2018)

Feeding time again. We're 20° below normal for this time if year. At least the fresh air helps with a hangover.


----------



## ANC (Nov 11, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> It gets no souther than where you are ... extending that logic, do the farm workers pay you?


What I meant is that closer to the Mexican border, there should be more laborers than say at your border with Canada... I don't know of any Canadians lining up to come farm watermelons in the USA.
The farmers up north still get the same price at the market, but without access to the cheap workers or subsidies, they give up eventually.


----------



## ANC (Nov 11, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> It gets no souther than where you are ... extending that logic, do the farm workers pay you?


Actually, they decided the farms were all stolen and are now in the process of changing the constitution to allow them to just take the farms (or any asset) without compensation.
The farm laborers are literally going to take the farms.


----------



## 420God (Nov 11, 2018)

420God said:


> I accomplished another good night of drinking, I hope the wife feels the same. I mopped the floors today so I'm totally getting some butt action.


The wife appreciated me cleaning as much as I thought she would and I did get the butt action I was hoping for. I know the rules, pics or it never happened. Warning, pic below.

































Look at how fucking clean it is.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 11, 2018)

Lol Nice job around the rim, i mean baseboards.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 11, 2018)

ANC said:


> Actually, they decided the farms were all stolen and are now in the process of changing the constitution to allow them to just take the farms (or any asset) without compensation.
> The farm laborers are literally going to take the farms.


 Who are "they"? If I read your post right, the legislators are on a path that will surely end in the destruction of the state ... with whose welfare they are charged. This sounds incredible to me. Who would willingly engineer the revolution that will kill the state and expose its people to such horror?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 11, 2018)

420God said:


> The wife appreciated me cleaning as much as I thought she would and I did get the butt action I was hoping for. I know the rules, pics or it never happened. Warning, pic below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd eat off that butt


----------



## ANC (Nov 11, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Who are "they"? If I read your post right, the legislators are on a path that will surely end in the destruction of the state ... with whose welfare they are charged. This sounds incredible to me. Who would willingly engineer the revolution that will kill the state and expose its people to such horror?


They as in the ruling party. Don't try to apply logic to this. It is gonna get nasty.


----------



## 420God (Nov 11, 2018)

ANC said:


> What I meant is that closer to the Mexican border, there should be more laborers than say at your border with Canada... I don't know of any Canadians lining up to come farm watermelons in the USA.
> The farmers up north still get the same price at the market, but without access to the cheap workers or subsidies, they give up eventually.


Every dairy farm up here has Mexican workers.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> first time is the hardest, once you've got that first one down, the rest are just potential brisket and bacon


Same with humans


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Same with humans


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 11, 2018)

ANC said:


> Crocodile is probably the weirdest thing I've eaten


Gator is good eating.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Same with humans


we weren't talking about humans?


----------



## Bareback (Nov 11, 2018)

420God said:


> Just don't name them, makes it harder. Unless you name them Vegan.
> 
> I think Australia even made it illegal to name farm animals.


The last time I raised hogs, my uncle bought five and most of the the feed, I tended to them. One day he said did you name them, I said that one's pork chop,that one is hamie, that one's name is sausage.....then he said "I can't wait to get to know them better ". 

R.I.P. uncle Ken.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 11, 2018)

Bareback said:


> The last time I raised hogs, my uncle bought five and most of the the feed, I tended to them. One day he said did you name them, I said that one's pork chop,that one is hamie, that one's name is sausage.....then he said "I can't wait to get to know them better ".
> 
> R.I.P. uncle Ken.


I collect acorns and that's all my hogs get the last 4-6 weeks. Ummmm. Tasty. 

I got to where I like acorn fed hogs from hunting wild ones.

@420God though meat doesn't pay well anymore organic produce is doing well. Even if it's not organic and grown natural or with care it sells well.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 11, 2018)

420God said:


> They serve that at the fairs here but it's not cheap, deep fried so it's like chicken. Shark was the most different for me.


I've eaten a lot shark ( black tip, mako, hammerhead, bull, nurse, sand, tiger ) , my favorite way to cook it is deep fried in peanut oil battered in zatarain's. Then dip a roster or bbg sauce , fresh out of the fryer. Yummy.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 11, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I collect acorns and that's all my hogs get the last 4-6 weeks. Ummmm. Tasty.
> 
> I got to where I like acorn fed hogs from hunting wild ones.
> 
> @420God though meat doesn't pay well anymore organic produce is doing well. Even if it's not organic and grown natural or with care it sells well.


I collect acorns to feed the goat but I can't eat Patches she is like one of my kids ( pon intended ). The Burr oaks we have at the University are f'ing huge, only takes a few minutes to get a 5 gallon bucket full.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 11, 2018)

ANC said:


> I take it farm labor costs gets less the further south you go


Actually it's very hard to get farm help here ( in the Heart of Dixie ) . Most farms want employees to have an agrocultural degree. 
I figure you may have been joking around but it's weird how hard it is to get a farm job these days. They have to make every position count.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 11, 2018)

Acorns seems made to enhance pork flavor and texture. The wild pigs out here are so much tastier than store bought; the subtle depth of flavor notes, meat is not as dry when cooked. Much superior


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 11, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I collect acorns to feed the goat but I can't eat Patches she is like one of my kids ( pon intended ). The Burr oaks we have at the University are f'ing huge, only takes a few minutes to get a 5 gallon bucket full.


Mmm. Goat.


----------



## 420God (Nov 11, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I collect acorns and that's all my hogs get the last 4-6 weeks. Ummmm. Tasty.
> 
> I got to where I like acorn fed hogs from hunting wild ones.
> 
> @420God though meat doesn't pay well anymore organic produce is doing well. Even if it's not organic and grown natural or with care it sells well.


Once the cows are gone I planned on doubling the size of our garden if not bigger. We've shared some of our homemade salsa and had a lot of people want to buy more but we usually only make enough for ourselves with a few extra jars. I could see that being a money maker. Just need a bigger setup for boiling in larger quantities, shouldn't be a problem though since so many of my neighbors sell maple syrup equipment.


----------



## HellValley (Nov 11, 2018)

1 inch thick sirloin steak on charcoal. Just got back yesterday after 2 weeks if hang to age and allow meat to naturally tenderize some


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Nov 11, 2018)

doublejj said:


> It was a GI issued .45 that I liberated from a dead VC and smuggled home



I just called and told them which tree it was under. No problem JJ . they will look forever


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 11, 2018)

420God said:


> Once the cows are gone I planned on doubling the size of our garden if not bigger. We've shared some of our homemade salsa and had a lot of people want to buy more but we usually only make enough for ourselves with a few extra jars. I could see that being a money maker. Just need a bigger setup for boiling in larger quantities, shouldn't be a problem though since so many of my neighbors sell maple syrup equipment.


We can a lot of homemade chili with what we raise and grow. Lots of people ask to buy it. Salsa, pickles and other things as well.


----------



## cannablissed88 (Nov 11, 2018)

Aquired the cannabis.

Haven’t smoked once in almost 2 years.

I am going to be HIGH


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 11, 2018)

Hehehe, this could be fun


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 11, 2018)

LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 11, 2018)

cannablissed88 said:


> Aquired the cannabis.
> 
> Haven’t smoked once in almost 2 years.
> 
> I am going to be HIGH


Have you selected your equipment for injecting it?


----------



## cannablissed88 (Nov 11, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Have you selected your equipment for injecting it?


Got my raw papers with which I will be injecting one marijuana. Lol

I am going to be ELEVATED


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 11, 2018)

It's been 45 min, you should already be barking


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 11, 2018)

cannablissed88 said:


> Got my raw papers with which I will be injecting one marijuana. Lol
> 
> I am going to be ELEVATED


Weak sauce. All the kool kidz are slamming it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 11, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I collect acorns to feed the goat but I can't eat Patches she is like one of my kids ( pon intended ). The Burr oaks we have at the University are f'ing huge, only takes a few minutes to get a 5 gallon bucket full.


A great opp to post this classic:


----------



## 420God (Nov 11, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Weak sauce. All the kool kidz are slamming it.


I think boofing is the way to go for that longer buzz.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 11, 2018)

420God said:


> I think boofing is the way to go for that longer buzz.


LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 11, 2018)

420God said:


> I think boofing is the way to go for that longer buzz.


mmmm buttroaches


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 11, 2018)

Ahhhh, it always comes down to anal, all is right in the cosmos


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 11, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Ahhhh, it always comes down to anal, all is right in the cosmos


It's the Big Bung Theory


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 11, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> It's the Big Bung Theory


LOL (Nice +rep)

Now if we get get feedback from or his Kissee , we can proceed like adults


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 11, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL (Nice +rep)
> 
> Now if we get get feedback from or his Kissee , we can proceed like adults


 I'm on the left ankle, you take the right

boy's gonn' git elevated


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 11, 2018)

Wonder if it's David Kratos, there is the Bieber theme


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 11, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Wonder if it's David Kratos, there is the Bieber theme


I'm not above baiting the prey


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 11, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I'm not above baiting the prey


Master baiting


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 11, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Then dip a roster or bbg sauce


?


----------



## Bareback (Nov 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ?


When I harvest a shark I cut it into strips just like chicken tenders and will make dipping sauces to serve with it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 11, 2018)

420God said:


> Once the cows are gone I planned on doubling the size of our garden if not bigger. We've shared some of our homemade salsa and had a lot of people want to buy more but we usually only make enough for ourselves with a few extra jars. I could see that being a money maker. Just need a bigger setup for boiling in larger quantities, shouldn't be a problem though since so many of my neighbors sell maple syrup equipment.


be careful about whats legal and what you could be liable for. they have weird rules here, if it's produce, you can sell it as is, and not worry about it, but the minute you start "processing" it...which equals making anything with it, or even canning it, that makes it a different product and a bunch of rules and regulations start to apply.....and you need a license......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 11, 2018)

Bareback said:


> When I harvest a shark I cut it into strips just like chicken tenders and will make dipping sauces to serve with it.


whats roster?


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 11, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> Another beautiful sonora desert day. Bout all I did was work half a day, slack half a day, get paid for a full day *and eat canolies.*



This just HAS to be a euphemism


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 11, 2018)

dangledo said:


> 3 second 4 octave 10 on the stank scale


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 11, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I've got 1 week in the books of what it feels like to be a single parent. I miss my wife's cleaning abilities. * And her warm, moist vagina.*


----------



## 420God (Nov 12, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> be careful about whats legal and what you could be liable for. they have weird rules here, if it's produce, you can sell it as is, and not worry about it, but the minute you start "processing" it...which equals making anything with it, or even canning it, that makes it a different product and a bunch of rules and regulations start to apply.....and you need a license......


I checked and I should be good in WI.

Canned goods:

Home producers are allowed to make jams, jellies, pickled goods, sauces, and any other canned goods that are acidic enough to be safe (needs a pH under 4.6). You can sell home-canned fruits and vegetables that are naturally acidic or have been acidified by pickling or fermenting. Examples of allowable products:


pickled fruits and vegetables (not refrigerator pickles)
 salsas and chutneys o sauerkraut and kimchi
 jams and jellies o applesauce
 Not sure if your product can be sold without a license? Contact University of Wisconsin Extension: 608-263-7383 or Wisconsin Dept of Agriculture, Trade & Consumer Protection: 608-224-4682.


----------



## SSGrower (Nov 12, 2018)

@Aeroknow hope you are getting good news, if not I have a pile of stuff slated for goodwill, bag of women's clothes (my wife is 6ft and has big feet), a couple pairs of mens cargo/work pants 36x36 and 36x36+ pm me if you need anything.


Taking puppy to neurologist today, looking for mri/cft 3 more seizures since the one in Aug.

At least the shingles seems to be subsiding.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 12, 2018)

may be hard to get online time, but we'd like to hear from you Aero, let us know you're still there.....


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 12, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> @Aeroknow hope you are getting good news, if not I have a pile of stuff slated for goodwill, bag of women's clothes (my wife is 6ft and has big feet), a couple pairs of mens cargo/work pants 36x36 and 36x36+ pm me if you need anything.
> View attachment 4231745
> 
> Taking puppy to neurologist today, looking for mri/cft 3 more seizures since the one in Aug.
> ...


Not realy any good news. Confirmed my house is gone, along with my sisters and brothers house. I’ll take a pic and post it here once they let us back in.

As I was saying it can always be worse, my buddies house burnt down with dogs in it.

Your awesome dude. I appreciate the offer but i’m good like that. One thing i did grab on my way out was some cash. Plus my insurance will be reimbursing me. Thanks again.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 12, 2018)

i'm looking for a piece of particular property. flat enough that it's not subject to any kind of slides. high enough to not be liable to flooding.
wooded, but i plan to clear at least a 200 foot square patch in the middle of it for a house, with no trees in reach if they fall. i'm going to build a mostly buried house, and plan on the exposed walls to have large glass brick windows in them.
in short, a disaster proof bunker.....put up a couple of wind turbines and a few solar panels, and the world can burn......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 12, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> After liberally apply bore grease. I forget the name but the stuff in the yellow tube is best. Bear grease I think it is. Don't remember.


This stuff is the Shnidt.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 12, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Not realy any good news. Confirmed my house is gone, along with my sisters and brothers house. I’ll take a pic and post it here once they let us back in.
> 
> As I was saying it can always be worse, my buddies house burnt down with dogs in it.
> 
> Your awesome dude. I appreciate the offer but i’m good like that. One thing i did grab on my way out was some cash. Plus my insurance will be reimbursing me. Thanks again.


well at least your alive, and your pooch is too.....that's what counts the most....


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 12, 2018)

Morning everyone....

coffee is ready......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 12, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone....
> 
> coffee is ready......


slacker, i'm on my second pot, packing a bowl, anticipating a trip to wal-mart and home depot. gonna buy a vice to smash hash....tired of doing it with c clamps ....i'd just get a press, but no place to put one....i need a bigger house


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 12, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> This stuff is the Shnidt.
> 
> View attachment 4231843


That's the stuff. Don't know how I was so far off on the name. I literally had a tube 30 foot away and didn't go look.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 12, 2018)

Been here five years. Where the time goes?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 12, 2018)

Oh. I think I'm headed to the ER. I'm about sure that my gallbladder needs to come out. Everything I eat hurts me. I was told a couple years back it needed to come out and ignored it.

I have a Dr appointment in the morning. May wait and see what he says.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Oh. I think I'm headed to the ER. I'm about sure that my gallbladder needs to come out. Everything I eat hurts me. I was told a couple years back it needed to come out and ignored it.
> 
> I have a Dr appointment in the morning. May wait and see what he says.


Good luck and let us know how you are doing.


----------



## ANC (Nov 12, 2018)

Will be a decade for me in 5 days


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 12, 2018)

ANC said:


> Will be a decade for me in 5 days


Us old timers gotta stick together.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 12, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Us old timers gotta stick together.


"Joined: Aug 14, 2008"......


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 12, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Everything I eat hurts me


Me too.. I have diverticulitis and just made an appointment this morning. This time I will get the, upper and lower scoped so much fun. They looked at my gallbladder and said it was fine but idk if it is. I’ve tried changing my diet but nothing helps, I can drink water and my stomach will let me know it’s not happy.


----------



## ANC (Nov 12, 2018)

lotta 08ers on here


----------



## doublejj (Nov 12, 2018)

ANC said:


> lotta 08ers on here


didn't we all have to re-start our membership after a site remodel about that time?...


----------



## ANC (Nov 12, 2018)

SOmething like that.... lost lots of photos and shit at the time... I had some real nice teks up with photo guides for extractions and stuff.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 12, 2018)

@srh88 

I’m here. Where you at?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 12, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> @srh88
> 
> I’m here. Where you at?
> View attachment 4231930


any word on your home?....


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 12, 2018)

doublejj said:


> any word on your home?....


Yes. It gone. They still wont let us back in though so still havent seen it with my own eyes.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 12, 2018)

doublejj said:


> any word on your home?....


The news from there didn't look good this am.


----------



## ANC (Nov 12, 2018)

Shit man, I can't begin to imagine the loss.
I know you are trying to make lite of it. but to lose all your little knickknacks and whatnots....


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Yes. It gone. They still wont let us back in though so still havent seen it with my own eyes.


That sucks  Enjoy the Glory Hole Sports, you earned it


----------



## srh88 (Nov 12, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> @srh88
> 
> I’m here. Where you at?
> View attachment 4231930


Im already waiting for you. You just dont know its me. Thats the beauty of the glorious hole


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 12, 2018)

ANC said:


> Shit man, I can't begin to imagine the loss.
> I know you are trying to make lite of it. but to lose all your little knickknacks and whatnots....


Yeah man, makes me sick to even think about. I can’t imagine.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 12, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Im already waiting for you. You just dont know its me. Thats the beauty of the glorious hole


Lmao! Funny shit bro.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 12, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Im already waiting for you. You just dont know its me. Thats the beauty of the glorious hole


As many times i’ve gone in there for bait and beer and shit, i’ve never “used” their restrooms lol.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 12, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> As many times i’ve gone in there for bait and beer and shit, i’ve never “used” their restrooms lol.


Maybe it’s time..


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 12, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Maybe it’s time..


LOL


----------



## srh88 (Nov 12, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> As many times i’ve gone in there for bait and beer and shit, i’ve never “used” their restrooms lol.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 12, 2018)

ANC said:


> Will be a decade for me in 5 days


I actually lurked for a couple years before joining. I had another account for like a year then forgot the log in info. I don't even remember what handle I used.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 12, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Me too.. I have diverticulitis and just made an appointment this morning. This time I will get the, upper and lower scoped so much fun. They looked at my gallbladder and said it was fine but idk if it is. I’ve tried changing my diet but nothing helps, I can drink water and my stomach will let me know it’s not happy.


I've had stomach issues since I was a teenager. Acid refulx or gerd as they call it now. I've had my stomach scoped several times. Nothing ever found except gastritis. Lower scoped. 

Normal bowel movements. Actually several a day. I do have times of diarrhea. I suspect chrones or some other autoimmune disorder with the digestive system.

I found apple cider vinegar works better than any stomach pill I've ever tried. Cannabis works great for it.

It's actually the reason I tried pot as a teenager. On the advice of a Dr. I was actually surprised a Dr in the Bible belt would recommend pot especially that long ago.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 12, 2018)

ANC said:


> Shit man, I can't begin to imagine the loss.
> I know you are trying to make lite of it. but to lose all your little knickknacks and whatnots....


I have a large fire proof safe that we keep all important documents and back ups of all pictures, computers and such.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 12, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I actually lurked for a couple years before joining. I had another account for like a year then forgot the log in info. I don't even remember what handle I used.


I was just jimmyjones but was out a computer for a year or so and forget login info so....jimmyjonestoo
Edit....looks like 7 years for me.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> As many times i’ve gone in there for bait and beer and shit, i’ve never “used” their restrooms lol.


Poor @srh88 flew all the way out there to give you some surprise support and you spurned him. Oh the HUGE MANATEE!


----------



## Bareback (Nov 12, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> whats roster?


It's like a combination of mayo, worcestishire sauce, salt, pepper and hot sauce and any number of personal twist. Real common around here , served with chicken tenders.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 12, 2018)

Bareback said:


> It's like a combination of mayo, worcestishire sauce, salt, pepper and hot sauce and any number of personal twist. Real common around here , served with chicken tenders.


Sounds good.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Poor @srh88 flew all the way out there to give you some surprise support and you spurned him. Oh the HUGE MANATEE!


Hue Manatee


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Hue Manatee
> 
> View attachment 4232021


Such a handsome and cunning beast


----------



## srh88 (Nov 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Poor @srh88 flew all the way out there to give you some surprise support and you spurned him. Oh the HUGE MANATEE!


Soooo rude... And i thought that was him too


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 12, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Soooo rude... And i thought that was him too


 Next time don't meet up at one of the try-hard satellites. THIS is where you know you are getting quality at an affordable price.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 12, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Next time don't meet up at one of the try-hard satellites. THIS is where you know you are getting quality at an affordable price.


I like Its straight forward name. I would definitely put my penis in a hole there


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 12, 2018)

srh88 said:


> I like Its straight forward name. I would definitely put my penis in a hole there


It has the Goodson Institute Good Dixkeeping Seal


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 12, 2018)

srh88 said:


> I like Its straight forward name. I would definitely put my penis in a hole there


yeah, but you'd put your dick in a hole in most places......


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 12, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, but you'd put your dick in a hole in most places......


at least he uses science


----------



## Karah (Nov 12, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, but you'd put your dick in a hole in most places......


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 12, 2018)

Karah said:


>


Hi Karah ... how they hangin?


----------



## srh88 (Nov 12, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, but you'd put your dick in a hole in most places......


Yeah..... And?


----------



## srh88 (Nov 12, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> at least he uses science


Yes!


----------



## Karah (Nov 12, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Hi Karah ... how they hangin?


Carefully


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 12, 2018)

Karah said:


> Carefully


----------



## lokie (Nov 12, 2018)

I hope the bakers wash their hands after each nut.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 12, 2018)

@doublejj @Singlemalt 
Thanks dudes


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 12, 2018)

lokie said:


> I hope the bakers wash their hands after each nut.


----------



## ANC (Nov 12, 2018)

Millennial Franzia?


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 13, 2018)

morning everyone

coffee is ready

think i'll make ham and eggs this chilly morning...hmmm


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 13, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> morning everyone
> 
> coffee is ready
> 
> think i'll make ham and eggs this chilly morning...hmmm


Morning. I’ve already eaten but could you send some chilly my way? Record heat again today


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 13, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Morning. I’ve already eaten but could you send some chilly my way? Record heat again today


damn dude, sounds like us during the summers....record heat...but this morning was a surprising 34 degrees this morning

sitting on the porch right now with my coffee, just let the dogs loose so they can do they're thing...

get this day working, got some work to do at the shop.....

i can try to fax some to you....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 13, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> damn dude, sounds like us during the summers....record heat...but this morning was a surprising 34 degrees this morning
> 
> sitting on the porch right now with my coffee, just let the dogs loose so they can do they're thing...
> 
> ...


i'm going to go set up a couple of new garden beds in (hopefully) better positions than my old ones were in, and fill them full of compost, hay,and top soil so they can be getting ready for spring. gardening was disappointing this year, the slugs ate my beans and cucumbers till i put out a whole box of slug killer. the peppers only produced a few peppers, my squash produced 3 squash.....no watermelons or pumpkins at all......hoping that better placement will help counter the crappy weather we had last year...which i'm guessing we'll have again this year..


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 13, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm going to go set up a couple of new garden beds in (hopefully) better positions than my old ones were in, and fill them full of compost, hay,and top soil so they can be getting ready for spring. gardening was disappointing this year, the slugs ate my beans and cucumbers till i put out a whole box of slug killer. the peppers only produced a few peppers, my squash produced 3 squash.....no watermelons or pumpkins at all......hoping that better placement will help counter the crappy weather we had last year...which i'm guessing we'll have again this year..


shit my outside garden sux'd this year, went for a spring planting time, done....then the heat came....was lucky enough to get a good amount of cherrie tomatoes, few zucinnis, and a couple of squash.....the peach tree gave us some nice peaches and it's on it's 3rd year, which remind me i better winterize it...lol.

The inside garden, is not doing to bad.....green bean are coming in. Space tomatoes are suprising me, which remind me i need to put some top soil with admendments on it. Also got a new lemon tree coming in...might be planting it next year. plus i also got more soil cooking...so..

all of that and the wife asked if we could save some money for chickens.......


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 13, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> damn dude, sounds like us during the summers....record heat...but this morning was a surprising 34 degrees this morning
> 
> sitting on the porch right now with my coffee, just let the dogs loose so they can do they're thing...
> 
> ...


We are supposed to cool off starting tomorrow, so they say. 86 and humid today, supposed to be high of 62 tomorrow with some 40’s and 50’s on the way. Fingers crossed. 

I’ll pm you my fax number..


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 13, 2018)

Leaves leaves leaves. Been eating leaf dust a couple weeks now but alot of trees are still hanging on. Figured a week or so of temps in the 30s would have em dropping but no. Oaks and Bradfords refuse to let go.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 13, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I've had stomach issues since I was a teenager. Acid refulx or gerd as they call it now. I've had my stomach scoped several times. Nothing ever found except gastritis. Lower scoped.
> 
> Normal bowel movements. Actually several a day. I do have times of diarrhea. I suspect chrones or some other autoimmune disorder with the digestive system.
> 
> ...


That all sounds very familiar! 
I've got a prilosec prescription for gerd but have found that a low fat diet helps more than pills. 
And I generally avoid carbs like bread and pasta because too much gluten causes various issues. 
Potatoes are fine. 

Cannabis definitely helps.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 13, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Leaves leaves leaves. Been eating leaf dust a couple weeks now but alot of trees are still hanging on. Figured a week or so of temps in the 30s would have em dropping but no. Oaks and Bradfords refuse to let go.


My oaks hold some leaves until spring. Fucking leaves take years to break down too. And that fucking pollen dust or whatever rips my tractor engines to the point I trade them in at 7 years.

You can change out air filters 6 times a year, doesn't matter. Lost a Kohler engine at 7 yrs once. Just shut down and all the oil came out in the yard. Sucks.


----------



## ANC (Nov 13, 2018)

I am actually keeping to my schedule sort of... I made a calendar of greenhouse rotation etc. 
To make sure I get shit out on a more stable schedule rather than my whims.
Planted some clones in coco. Which is the first time in like 6 months I even touched the stuff.
I need to dial n my hydro game a bit before doing much more that way.
I will still run one poly batting tray, but will do the pH and ppm thing this round.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 13, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> My oaks hold some leaves until spring. Fucking leaves take years to break down too. And that fucking pollen dust or whatever rips my tractor engines to the point I trade them in at 7 years.
> 
> You can change out air filters 6 times a year, doesn't matter. Lost a Kohler engine at 7 yrs once. Just shut down and all the oil came out in the yard. Sucks.


I compost my oak leaves in old bath tubs mix/layered with spent goat hay , pot ash, and fish remains, and small amounts of sawdust. 6-9 months totally broke down ( except the twigs ), lots of worms, ants and birds and the random neighbor digging in it. I top dress all my fruit trees, tomatoes ( wink ) and what ever else. I've often wanted to submit a sample of the extension office for testing but never got around to it.


----------



## ANC (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 13, 2018)

ANC said:


>


me too


----------



## injinji (Nov 13, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Was you coon hunting...... did the storm blow the mosquitoes away.
> Any luck selling your timber/firewood?


No on the coon hunting, but I did hear someones' hounds sounding off. 

Mosquitoes have been bad. They used a plane to spray a couple of weeks ago.

We are a go on selling the timber. A week ago they said 2-3 weeks before they start. Chips are bringing 50 cents a ton, but I'll be thankful just to get it gone.

{sorry for the slow response. I haven't been online much lately}


----------



## Bareback (Nov 13, 2018)

injinji said:


> No on the coon hunting, but I did hear someones' hounds sounding off.
> 
> Mosquitoes have been bad. They used a plane to spray a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> ...


Never thought about selling chips, but I have noticed that there's some bad ass chipping videos on UT, it makes sense. Chips = the new pulp wood.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 13, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> My oaks hold some leaves until spring. Fucking leaves take years to break down too. And that fucking pollen dust or whatever rips my tractor engines to the point I trade them in at 7 years.
> 
> You can change out air filters 6 times a year, doesn't matter. Lost a Kohler engine at 7 yrs once. Just shut down and all the oil came out in the yard. Sucks.


I throw my oaks thru a shredder and munch em up real good. Few turns throughout winter and they are broken down come spring.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> That all sounds very familiar!
> I've got a prilosec prescription for gerd but have found that a low fat diet helps more than pills.
> And I generally avoid carbs like bread and pasta because too much gluten causes various issues.
> Potatoes are fine.
> ...


I actually eat a lot of fat because I'm on ketogenics.

Don't take that Prilosec. Lawsuits out now because it detstroys peoples kidneys. 

Low stomach acid has similar symptoms as too much. 

Give apple cider vinegar a try. It helps. 

I hate stomach problems and wouldn't wish them on anyone.


----------



## injinji (Nov 13, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Never thought about selling chips, but I have noticed that there's some bad ass chipping videos on UT, it makes sense. Chips = the new pulp wood.


Most 20-30 year old pines get sold as chip and saw. They send the bigger logs to sawmills, and the smaller stuff gets chipped. The chip part of it was paying $1.50 a ton before the storm. Now they are around half a dollar.

I'm not sure which mill, but we have one in the area that makes pellets for wood burning heaters. They use Port Panama City to ship them to the Scandinavian countries, and that port took some damage in the storm. My broker was saying they were looking into shipping them to another port by rail. I don't know if they are going to do that, or if the port is back in action.

Today when I went to town I saw a few parcels of timber that had been cut. What I'm hearing though is the big boys have tied up most of the loggers. 

Also heard today that $800/acre was what they think the cost sharing from the government is going to be for cleanup and replanting. It's better than nothing, but not much.


----------



## injinji (Nov 13, 2018)

I had my semiannual teeth cleaning today. Also my first thrift store shopping since the storm. Picked up a stainless steel folding handle cup at Goodwill for 2 bucks. Got 2 each of 3 kinds of bug stuff at another store. 5'ish bucks for 6 cans.

Took a nap after I got back from town. {Did not even crank the chainsaw today} If this rain will slack up some, I'll do my usual 2-3 hours of walking after supper. If not, I'll walk to the nearest shelter {which is my cousin's wrecked trailer} and make coffee, listen to music and smoke. Traffic is back to normal on my road. That means I might see the headlights of 1-2 cars in during my walk if I leave about 2000.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 13, 2018)

The quail seem to like it inside my greenhouses...


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 13, 2018)

doublejj said:


> The quail seem to like it inside my greenhouses...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4232741 View attachment 4232740



You know, one day you are going to get lost in that forest and won't be able to find your way out...


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 13, 2018)

I've been organizing my basement which was a hot mess for at least a year. Still not finished yet but frequent breaks toking on some skittlez and blue dream made the job go faster and easier


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 13, 2018)

We should have a new grow contest.
Solo cups are old news. 

Peat pellets?


----------



## ANC (Nov 14, 2018)

Jees
That seems as useful as a three-story tent.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 14, 2018)

doublejj said:


> The quail seem to like it inside my greenhouses...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4232741 View attachment 4232740


It does seem like a happy place..


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 14, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> We should have a new grow contest.
> Solo cups are old news.
> 
> Peat pellets?
> View attachment 4232852


About a pound.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 14, 2018)

I just bought this Nugsmasher OG for making shatter/wax -







Can't wait until it gets here. It has a lifetime warranty and weighs 72 pounds. Bought a bunch of different micron bags to press everything from bud to kief. I've got about 20 pounds of dried frosty trim/popcorn nugs (6 Whole Foods paper bags full), so I'm going to be a dab making fool for a while. What's the best way to store dabs, anyway? I was thinking of keeping them as pressed coins on parchment paper sealed in tupperware in the fridge, but people who know please chime in. Gotta beat the dispensary prices, so I'm thinking $30-40 per gram for top-shelf light, clear, low-heat dabs. How much should 20 lbs of popcorn nugs yield me, @doublejj , @Aeroknow ??? I figure I should make my $800 back  








*HULK SMASH!!!*


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 14, 2018)

I just finished trimming 22 sog plants. My back and eyes hurt, so I'm going to bed. Goodnight...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 14, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I just bought this Nugsmasher OG for making shatter/wax -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I store stuff in freezer. Pops right off parch paper frozen and easy to work with. I also keep tools (metal ones) in freezer.

Easier to work with if everything's frozen.

And after a few minutes, take a break and put back in freezer.

Squished rosin at room temp pulls like used chewing gum and makes a horrible mess, wax not so bad but still...

I wish I had a tiny meat locker. Lol.

(of course 510 carts don't go In freezer, self contained.)


----------



## 420God (Nov 14, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I just bought this Nugsmasher OG for making shatter/wax -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a lot nicer than my wife's hair straightener.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 14, 2018)

420God said:


> That's a lot nicer than my wife's hair straightener.


I got used ones from my daughters a couple years back to experiment.

You know there can be penalties for using your wife's shit, right? It has to be preapproved I think.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 14, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I just bought this Nugsmasher OG for making shatter/wax -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m always hoping for 20%+ returns from nug run, but 15% is more the standard squishing allot of different strains.

I stored mine in the freezer. In between parchment. That paper folded up and in ziplock bag. When you go to weigh it up, you can break off some so make sure and make it a little flat before going into freezer.


If you have a costco nearby, they have a 2pk of of good parchment paper for a great price.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 14, 2018)

Oh yeah. Another tip is how you collect it.

Using a dab tool or something like that to collect takes days, fuck that!

Put your index finger into about an 8-10” square piece of parchment and then go to town. Way faster.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> You know, one day you are going to get lost in that forest and won't be able to find your way out...


just start a signal fire, plenty to burn


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 14, 2018)

I cant wait to see my burned down house.

I would imagine my 20ton shop press should still be standing? Maybe?
It would be all warped and shit but should be pretty interesting.

Really really wanting to see if maybe one of my boats got missed so I can go fishing or something. Hey a guy can dream alright!
But mostly want to know if it was obvious that I had a pretty good sized grow going on there.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I cant wait to see my burned down house.
> 
> I would imagine my 20ton shop press should still be standing? Maybe?
> It would be all warped and shit but should be pretty interesting.
> ...


can't imagine any "authorities" would have time to even notice....they should be some pretty busy people about now....


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 14, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> can't imagine any "authorities" would have time to even notice....they should be some pretty busy people about now....


Oh yeah for sure! I just dont want any of
neighbors seeing it when they return to cry at where there houses once stood.

I hope I dont even HAVE to rebuild there. I dont want to live up there anymore now. It no longer paradise 

This is my brothers house so maybe I have a shot? He only had a 6 light setup.


----------



## ANC (Nov 14, 2018)

I suppose in a way it is deeply liberating...


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 14, 2018)

ANC said:


> I suppose in a way it is deeply liberating...


In the sense that I dont have to clean my house anymore, yes.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 14, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh yeah for sure! I just dont want any of
> neighbors seeing it when they return to cry at where there houses once stood.
> 
> I hope I dont even HAVE to rebuild there. I dont want to live up there anymore now. It no longer paradise
> ...


Weird that the trees are still standing. 
The fire must have passed through very quickly.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 14, 2018)

I drove all night to be in the Carolinas this morning, it is going to be a good week. Say hi to Josie she'll be 8 mouths tommorow.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 14, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Weird that the trees are still standing.
> The fire must have passed through very quickly.


Totally normal around there when fire comes through. Most of the big trees survive just charred. More telephone poles get wasted than the big trees.


----------



## ANC (Nov 14, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> In the sense that I dont have to clean my house anymore, yes.


I always tell my younger friends, every item you own is another anchor keeping you from going to better places.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh yeah for sure! I just dont want any of
> neighbors seeing it when they return to cry at where there houses once stood.
> 
> I hope I dont even HAVE to rebuild there. I dont want to live up there anymore now. It no longer paradise
> ...


i'm surprised there are still so many trees standing. in places here it was just black stumps sticking out of red mud....till they sprayed the grass seed spray, then it was black stumps sticking out of green mud.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2018)

well, be patient, and look around for good property when you get your insurance settlement. there is usually some prime property available after a disaster, there are some who will stay and rebuild, and some that just want to get out. can't say i blame them, but if they're moving out of a prime location, no reason for you not to move in....


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 14, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, be patient, and look around for good property when you get your insurance settlement. there is usually some prime property available after a disaster, there are some who will stay and rebuild, and some that just want to get out. can't say i blame them, but if they're moving out of a prime location, no reason for you not to move in....


Already looking for property to build on far away from there. The hope is that with the town/s being completey destroyed that the insurance will let me build elsewhere. I mean i know they will if i buy the land, but we’ll see.
I might have one of those cheap pieces of property for sale if the insurance company makes me buy new property if i dont want to rebuild there.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 14, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh yeah for sure! I just dont want any of
> neighbors seeing it when they return to cry at where there houses once stood.
> 
> I hope I dont even HAVE to rebuild there. I dont want to live up there anymore now. It no longer paradise
> ...


No basements in Cali? Every pic is a slab like that on TV. They were all burning at the gas entry.

That's got to be surreal to look at that.

Like a bombed war zone.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 14, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> No basements in Cali? Every pic is a slab like that on TV. They were all burning at the gas entry.
> 
> That's got to be surreal to look at that.
> 
> Like a bombed war zone.


Most are stem wall foundations, crawl space. Which i would imagine is just more fuel for the fire, aiding in the leveling of the house. The slabs you’ll see are just the garages and/or the driveways, unless it pics of where newer house on flat lots were, but most are stemwall


----------



## 420God (Nov 14, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Totally normal around there when fire comes through. Most of the big trees survive just charred. More telephone poles get wasted than the big trees.


I think some poles are treated with diesel. I have some here that'll burn forever and some that won't at all.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2018)

420God said:


> I think some poles are treated with diesel. I have some here that'll burn forever and some that won't at all.


creosote maybe? from older poles? not sure they use it anymore


----------



## 420God (Nov 14, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> creosote maybe? from older poles? not sure they use it anymore


Looks like they still use both depending your location. 

https://www.elp.com/articles/powergrid_international/print/volume-16/issue-10/features/preservative-choices-for-wood-utility-poles.html


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 14, 2018)

morning everyone

coffee is ready

hows everyone doing on this chilli texas morning


----------



## 420God (Nov 14, 2018)

I started smoking again after a month and a half break and had one of the best night's sleep in a long time. Thought it would've been like smoking for the first time but I picked back up where I left off with some good dabs.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 14, 2018)

420God said:


> I started smoking again after a month and a half break and had one of the best night's sleep in a long time. Thought it would've been like smoking for the first time but I picked back up where I left off with some good dabs.


nice, so you just took a little break to get out of the fog as i like to call it......?


----------



## 420God (Nov 14, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> nice, so you just took a little break to get out of the fog as i like to call it......?


Pretty much. My tolerance was getting ridiculous and I was getting bad anxiety. Needed to level out a bit.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 14, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Totally normal around there when fire comes through. Most of the big trees survive just charred. More telephone poles get wasted than the big trees.


Instead of building a stupid wall on the border, maybe they should start building fire walls in Cali.

They used to have killer floods here so they built a dam system in the '30's and '40's. Put people to work in the depression.

They can build hurricane resistant and earthquake resistant. Going to have to get the engineers on fire spreading suppression and fire resistant. 

Surely we can still solve problems in this country.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 14, 2018)

420God said:


> Pretty much. My tolerance was getting ridiculous and I was getting bad anxiety. Needed to level out a bit.


it's all good, gotta do whacha gotta do......i do the same thing sometimes....i know where it is and i can go anytime i want and have some....but you know.....gotta back off for a bit......relax get my head out of the clouds....


----------



## 420God (Nov 14, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Instead of building a stupid wall on the border, maybe they should start building fire walls in Cali.
> 
> They used to have killer floods here so they built a dam system in the '30's and '40's. Put people to work in the depression.
> 
> ...


During our dry seasons the DNR sit in watch towers spread throughout the Northwoods. Found that out when we had a brush fire get out of control. They showed up with a trencher in 15min, luckily we put it out by the time they got here.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 14, 2018)

I found something I once thought long lost. At the last minute I decided to use my wife's old suitcase instead of my new suitcase as it's just too big and I don't need near as much stuff for Florida as I do China. So I'm unpacking and repacking and low and behold, what's in an inner zippered pocket of the wife's old suitcase…!?!?!"?

Creepy baby Jesus.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 14, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I found something I once thought long lost. At the last minute I decided to use my wife's old suitcase instead of my new suitcase as it's just too big and I don't need near as much stuff for Florida as I do China. So I'm unpacking and repacking and low and behold, what's in an inner zippered pocket of the wife's old suitcase…!?!?!"?
> 
> Creepy baby Jesus.
> 
> ...


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 14, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I found something I once thought long lost. At the last minute I decided to use my wife's old suitcase instead of my new suitcase as it's just too big and I don't need near as much stuff for Florida as I do China. So I'm unpacking and repacking and low and behold, what's in an inner zippered pocket of the wife's old suitcase…!?!?!"?
> 
> Creepy baby Jesus.
> 
> ...


Larval sock puppet. You're infected. Get help.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 14, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Larval sock puppet. You're infected. Get help.


She brought the subject up again a week back or so. 
She was like "Eva and Ellen said he's real". 
"Oh ok, that's nice". 
"I told them my mommy and daddy said he's not, so I don't think he is."
"That's great. Hope you never want to go to Eva and Ellen's cuz their parents are never going to invite the devil worshipper's daughter now!"

Lol.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 14, 2018)

Leaves today, salt tonight. Probably won't get any sleep today.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 14, 2018)

neosapien said:


> She brought the subject up again a week back or so.
> She was like "Eva and Ellen said he's real".
> "Oh ok, that's nice".
> "I told them my mommy and daddy said he's not, so I don't think he is."
> ...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 14, 2018)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 4233039


Neem oil ASAP!

Oh, and maybe some CalMag to be on the safe side.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 14, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Leaves today, salt tonight. Probably won't get any sleep today.


I'm with ya on the leaves today.

Why I wanted 1.7 acres when I was 32 I just don't know.

At 64, it's more of a job. But I don't have to work 8 hrs. a day anymore so it works out.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Instead of building a stupid wall on the border, maybe they should start building fire walls in Cali.
> 
> They used to have killer floods here so they built a dam system in the '30's and '40's. Put people to work in the depression.
> 
> ...


fire breaks are easily incorporated into landscaping, as well as stretches of smaller plants between masses of trees......of course, if the wind picks up and starts blowing burning material around, it becomes much more difficult to control. and if it hits closely packed building, they all have to be fire resistant, or the one or two that aren't are just going to be kindling for the ones that are...fire resistant isn't fire proof. it can give emergency responders time to get things under control, though. 
controlled burns can help, but you have to be very careful, or else you've just started the next cycle of fires....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 14, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Larval sock puppet. You're infected. Get help.


Hey, any chance of making an anti-sock vaccine from that?

You'd make a fortune with that around here. When you line up investors, I'm in.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 14, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> fire breaks are easily incorporated into landscaping, as well as stretches of smaller plants between masses of trees......of course, if the wind picks up and starts blowing burning material around, it becomes much more difficult to control. and if it hits closely packed building, they all have to be fire resistant, or the one or two that aren't are just going to be kindling for the ones that are...fire resistant isn't fire proof. it can give emergency responders time to get things under control, though.
> controlled burns can help, but you have to be very careful, or else you've just started the next cycle of fires....


They put a man on the moon in 1969 without windows computers.

I'd like to think we've evolved forward 50 years, at least enough to deal with future wild fires and future construction in those areas.


----------



## ANC (Nov 14, 2018)

I'm sure they will only allow rebuilding using some near fireproof technologies for many of these areas in future.
These exist, but they are going to add a serious margin to the cost of a new house.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> They put a man on the moon in 1969 without windows computers.
> 
> I'd like to think we've evolved forward 50 years, at least enough to deal with future wild fires and future construction in those areas.


i'm pretty sure the tech exists, they just ask so much for it that its out of the reach of most home owners


as ANC said before i saw ^


----------



## doublejj (Nov 14, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I just bought this Nugsmasher OG for making shatter/wax -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweet!....
if you are going to squish nugs there is no need to trim them first. You don't need to use a bag for nug runs, they squish just the same untrimmed, without the bag. Just place untrimmed bud between parchment paper and squish. I use max pressure for as short of time as necessary, get it off the heat ASAP, 2min max. If it's for personal i would squish as you need it. Fresh squished is best. If you must store it I use those little silicone cups. If you have a lot of popcorn/trim to run I would find a way to extract the kief/hash and then bag that and squish. Hit me up as you go and keep us posted...your gonna love it


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> They put a man on the moon in 1969 without windows computers.
> 
> I'd like to think we've evolved forward 50 years, at least enough to deal with future wild fires and future construction in those areas.


i agree with you, but people like trees, and they like living in wooden houses...till you actually legislate the option away from them, they won't care that their quaint wooden bungalo is a pile of kindling just waiting for a match....


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 14, 2018)

ANC said:


> I'm sure they will only allow rebuilding using some near fireproof technologies for many of these areas in future.
> These exist, but they are going to add a serious margin to the cost of a new house.


It's quite doable, the tech exists but it would add at $15-20K and up to the cost of a house. Then if the house is on city water or a well. A simple water based suppression system, water coming from a large storage like a tank or pool, and powering sprayers distributed around

I watched a video of the Malibu fire, reporter was checking a neighborhood.Most of the houses were gone or burning; a few were still standing, owned by folks who stayed and hosed their homes down during the fire.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 14, 2018)

We had a wildfire run us out of town when we lived in the interior (mandatory evac) - last thing I did was get up on the roof, nail down some sprinklers, turn them on and drive away.

Oh, and it happened so fast we forgot 2 of our kids's shoes.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We had a wildfire run us out of town when we lived in the interior (mandatory evac) - last thing I did was get up on the roof, nail down some sprinklers, turn them on and drive away.
> 
> Oh, and it happened so fast we forgot 2 of our kids's shoes.


i'm assuming the house survived?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 14, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm assuming the house survived?


Yep, two houses on the street didn't make it & one of them was right beside mine.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 14, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Hey, any chance of making an anti-sock vaccine from that?
> 
> You'd make a fortune with that around here. When you line up investors, I'm in.


I'm not sure if I should direct the research program toward addressing smallsox vs. chicken sox. We've had outbreaks of each here of late.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 14, 2018)

doublejj said:


> sweet!....
> if you are going to squish nugs there is no need to trim them first. You don't need to use a bag for nug runs, they squish just the same untrimmed, without the bag. Just place untrimmed bud between parchment paper and squish. I use max pressure for as short of time as necessary, get it off the heat ASAP, 2min max. If it's for personal i would squish as you need it. Fresh squished is best. If you must store it I use those little silicone cups. If you have a lot of popcorn/trim to run I would find a way to extract the kief/hash and then bag that and squish. Hit me up as you go and keep us posted...your gonna love it


 In my hands those little silicone cups react somehow with extract (by whatever process). Polymerized the extract and ruined the silicone. I recommend against silicone containers.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 14, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> In my hands those little silicone cups react somehow with extract (by whatever process). Polymerized the extract and ruined the silicone. I recommend against silicone containers.


never had any issue with rosin...


----------



## injinji (Nov 14, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I cant wait to see my burned down house.
> 
> I would imagine my 20ton shop press should still be standing? Maybe?
> It would be all warped and shit but should be pretty interesting.
> ...


NOAA posted sat pictures of the storm damage. There might be something like that for the fires. This is Mexico Beach, ground zero of this storm.

https://storms.ngs.noaa.gov/storms/michael/index.html#19/29.94698/-85.41578


----------



## injinji (Nov 14, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> They put a man on the moon in 1969 without windows computers.
> 
> I'd like to think we've evolved forward 50 years, at least enough to deal with future wild fires and future construction in those areas.


After several big fires early in the 1700's, Boston mandated all wood construction had to be covered with plaster embedded with glass. Worked pretty good at getting the fires under control.


----------



## injinji (Nov 14, 2018)

When cutting pines up in grapple sized pieces, the lone, long, straight trees up off dry ground are much better the three or four trees twisted together and laying in water. I did 4 of the gnarly clusters, and 10-15 of the easy ones today. {I'm already feeling it, but I know my ass will be hurting tomorrow} We have a crew with a tractor and grapple staying at my work. They work with another crew who has to drive in every day, so these guys are putting in an hour or so every morning cleaning up the grounds. I wanted to make sure they didn't run out of wood to move.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 14, 2018)

I think tin roofing or even terracotta would be a good first step, no asphalt shingles or poly composites. I can remember a time in the not so distant past when yards in the country where dirt ( sweep to be cleaned ) , no grass, no trees with in a certain distance from the house. I don't think the EPA would expect the run off from neighborhoods if everyone had dirt yards, and it sure ass hell would be ugly AF , but it wouldn't burn as easy. I also have concerns about municipal water sources being used as a fire suppression on every house, it would quickly deplete the municipal supply, however a self contained system would be awesome. 

But in the end terrains and circumstances would be the best deciding factors for future building codes and disaster medition. We humans have been trying to expand our footprint for thousands of years for different reasons, food, power ect.ect. and we always run into problems and usually find a solution. Sometimes we get by with dumb luck and sometimes it bites in the ass hard.
My heart is broken for all the people in the wildfires..... hurricanes.... earthquakes.... tsunamis....floods..... starvation.
And I don't have any good answer for any of it, but I think the worst is yet to come, for instance the place I am at right now, has had a 100 year, a 500 year, and 1000 year flood all in the pass ten years. 

Sorry for the drunk rambling. Peace Love and good night.


----------



## injinji (Nov 14, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I think tin roofing or even terracotta would be a good first step, no asphalt shingles or poly composites. I can remember a time in the not so distant past when yards in the country where dirt ( sweep to be cleaned ) , no grass, no trees with in a certain distance from the house. I don't think the EPA would expect the run off from neighborhoods if everyone had dirt yards, and it sure ass hell would be ugly AF , but it wouldn't burn as easy. I also have concerns about municipal water sources being used as a fire suppression on every house, it would quickly deplete the municipal supply, however a self contained system would be awesome.
> 
> But in the end terrains and circumstances would be the best deciding factors for future building codes and disaster medition. We humans have been trying to expand our footprint for thousands of years for different reasons, food, power ect.ect. and we always run into problems and usually find a solution. Sometimes we get by with dumb luck and sometimes it bites in the ass hard.
> My heart is broken for all the people in the wildfires..... hurricanes.... earthquakes.... tsunamis....floods..... starvation.
> ...


The raked dirt yard is an African tradition. It was so you could see snakes. Slaves brought it to the South. My Great Aunt didn't have any grass growing within 10-15 yards of her house.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 14, 2018)

injinji said:


> The raked dirt yard is an African tradition. It was so you could see snakes. Slaves brought it to the South. My Great Aunt didn't have any grass growing within 10-15 yards of her house.


My grandpa said it was for fire but I don't know, I do remember never having to cut his grass.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 14, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I just finished trimming 22 sog plants. My back and eyes hurt, so I'm going to bed. Goodnight...


Good night! I feel your pain. Earlier this week I finished my table of Dragon Fruit. Hope you feel better in the morning and looking forward to hearing about your nug smasher.


----------



## ANC (Nov 14, 2018)

I burned up a fuck tonne of waste from my palm trees yesterday. Didn't feel appropriate to talk about at the time.
My body seems to have taken the blow better after the previous exercise, I just had to keep on poping headache tablets as the heat made my head want to explode every time I had to bend down to pick something up. Only have a small bit of work left on that area today. I like starting with the difficult part of any job first if possible.


----------



## ANC (Nov 15, 2018)

OOh, my seeds just came...
3 cream candy and a freeby Indigo berry kush
https://sweetseeds.es/en/indigo-berry-kush/

From what I know the creme caramel has the same genetics as cream candy.. seems like a rename ...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 15, 2018)

First night of salting was a success. No wrecks or equipment issues. I'm off to bed after a couple beers and a smoke.


----------



## SSGrower (Nov 15, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Instead of building a stupid wall on the border, maybe they should start building fire walls in Cali.
> 
> They used to have killer floods here so they built a dam system in the '30's and '40's. Put people to work in the depression.
> 
> ...


There was couple that relied on ther unmaintained fire suppression system in the north fork fire, they are no longer with us.

Fire resistant structures and mitigation are good, but in a raging crown fire or fast moving grass fire with high fuel loads, I surrender to mother nature, she had the best system for managing this, we fucked it up by suppressing every fire in the last 150 years.


----------



## SSGrower (Nov 15, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> First night of salting was a success. No wrecks or equipment issues. I'm off to bed after a couple beers and a smoke.


For sme reason I thought you were going to take an epsom salt bath.

We wont engineer our way out of the wui fire issue, reducing the fuel load is the no.1 thing to do. Unfortunately this fuel is more expensive to harvest than dead dinosaurs, and the labor involved is, well, quite massive.


----------



## ANC (Nov 15, 2018)

Around these parts we _have_ to have fires every now and again. Many of the local plant species have seeds that won't germinate unless they are exposed to heat from a fire. This way foreign plants gets outcompeted after every fire.


----------



## grilledcheese101 (Nov 15, 2018)

With the cold weather here, i took my subwoofer system inside for the season, like i do every year.

Only this time i still have cravings for ridiculous bass.

I hotwired an old xbox 360 power brick to give me 12v constant at 9 amps or so to my mono amplifier (ran a 10 amp fuse inline to be safe) i used the speaker level input on my cerwin vega ioemhl to take signal from a crappy radio and boost it into my mono amp. Havent put a multi meter on anything yet but it all works. Now just cleaning up wires and putting a capacitor before the amp to keep voltage a bit more stable. 

2 12" alpine type s dual 2 ohm wired to 2 ohm final impendance at amp. Placed in the corner of my basement on concrete floors, can hit 100+ db with ease. Lol had to turn it down cause it rattled my hps lamp loose from 2 floors away.

Thats what i did lol.


----------



## ANC (Nov 15, 2018)

I think people should need licenses to run anything under 100Hz...

I hate the fuck out of the way a subwoofer can run away from everything else, and you sit there having to listen to some cunt 6 houses do the street's bass line.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 15, 2018)

I got to meet another RIU member, his wife and good friend yesterday.

@elkamino - we'll have to plan this better next time my friend & nice knowing you.


----------



## grilledcheese101 (Nov 15, 2018)

ANC said:


> I think people should need licenses to run anything under 100Hz...
> 
> I hate the fuck out of the way a subwoofer can run away from everything else, and you sit there having to listen to some cunt 6 houses do the street's bass line.


Lol box is tuned for 40ish hz 

Guess its a good thing i live on 5 acres


----------



## grilledcheese101 (Nov 15, 2018)

grilledcheese101 said:


> Lol box is tuned for 40ish hz
> 
> Guess its a good thing i live on 5 acres


Gotta love pissing people off from the comfort of your own home. Dont even have to turn it on either apperantly! Lmao


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 15, 2018)

ugh what a night can't believe AHS left on cliff hangar....sheesh

welp time to help the neighbor with his animals and then off to work

coffee is ready


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 15, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I got to meet another RIU member, his wife and good friend yesterday.
> 
> @elkamino - we'll have to plan this better next time my friend & nice knowing you.


That's always fun, isn't it?

This Isn't fun.
 
Fucking frozen rain. I have to do something with this shed ramp. Slippy in the rain too. And I need to load up on magnesium chloride for the pavers and driveway.

I'm sure they got a few pallets in at the local home improvement place. Dog paw friendly but I wipe them off anyway. Towels on floor by the door season.

I don't like winter much. Sorry.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I got to meet another RIU member, his wife and good friend yesterday.
> 
> @elkamino - we'll have to plan this better next time my friend & nice knowing you.


Did you get to meet the branch manager and asst. branch manager?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That's always fun, isn't it?
> 
> This Isn't fun.
> View attachment 4233582
> ...


About every fourth year we get a bit of snow but nothing we need to do anything about. Our winter woes are easier.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 15, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That's always fun, isn't it?
> 
> This Isn't fun.
> View attachment 4233582
> ...


friends of mine in the hill country always use warm water when something like that happens, or if they see anything coming salt......but that's them. In my area when something like that happens, i just use salt which is very rare for me....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 15, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4233582
> Fucking frozen rain. I have to do something with this shed ramp. Slippy in the rain too. And I need to load up on magnesium chloride for the pavers and driveway.


That looks like a busted tailbone all day long.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Did you get to meet the branch manager and asst. branch manager?


I try and avoid looking at other guy's branch manager's asst.
It causes issues.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 15, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That looks like a busted tailbone all day long.


The pavers in the driveway can get bad. 

I got stuck on foot out there already. It can glaze over and you don't realize it until you're out there and can't get traction back up the grade. 

I learned to be a light walker, no big steps or being in a hurry.


----------



## ANC (Nov 15, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That's always fun, isn't it?
> 
> This Isn't fun.
> View attachment 4233582
> ...


I thought you broke the window. 
My wife brought me a Reese's Peanut butter cup


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I try and avoid looking at other guy's branch manager's asst.
> It causes issues.


LOL immediately came to mind


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 15, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> There was couple that relied on ther unmaintained fire suppression system in the north fork fire, they are no longer with us.


My thoughts would be a suppression system to attempt to save the house after you evacuated.

If they say you have to leave immediately, you should believe them.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> My thoughts would be a suppression system to attempt to save the house after you evacuated.
> 
> If they say you have to leave immediately, you should believe them.


CA wildfires can be a force of nature and especially dangerous on our steep mountains. They create their own weather and can easily drop a tanker in their down draft. 
https://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/how-destructive-wildfires-create-their-own-weather/70005643


----------



## elkamino (Nov 15, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I got to meet another RIU member, his wife and good friend yesterday.
> 
> @elkamino - we'll have to plan this better next time my friend & nice knowing you.





curious2garden said:


> Did you get to meet the branch manager and asst. branch manager?


Oh damn! another thread I’m going to have to watch…  Good folks in here too. 

Also nice to shake your hand @GreatwhiteNorth . And to meet your lady. And to get an intro to Kodiak. 

So yeah I just had a challenging weeklong trip on an AK island. GWN tipped us off to a solid floatplane outfit that got us in in serious wind and record setting rain lol. Like a boss! We Didn’t accomplish all our objectives but worked hard, got a full spiritual reset and returned safely. 

Anyway very cool to connect with a solid dude IRL through RIU!  Love this place.


----------



## elkamino (Nov 15, 2018)

Also... @GreatwhiteNorth , our flight to ANC cancelled AGAIN last night! So I’m still in Kodiak... got time for Lunch at Monks? Or a Puff in the park? Lol


----------



## elkamino (Nov 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Did you get to meet the branch manager and asst. branch manager?


Oops yeah no dogs this trip with the flights and all! Sure nice of you to ask tho!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 15, 2018)

This guy had a fire suppression system in place using his pool and a fire hose. It worked. Or he just got lucky.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/q13fox.com/2018/11/12/california-man-used-fire-hose-and-pool-water-to-save-home-during-woolsey-fire/amp/


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> This guy had a fire suppression system in place using his pool and a fire hose. It worked. Or he just got lucky.
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/q13fox.com/2018/11/12/california-man-used-fire-hose-and-pool-water-to-save-home-during-woolsey-fire/amp/


I have 25,000 gallons in the backyard I use to cool my roof and could be used if necessary. But the Mojave isn't fire prone thank god. Up here at the AV Fairgrounds we are sheltering, horses, alpacas, dogs, cats etc... the animals that were saved from the Woolsey fire.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Oh damn! another thread I’m going to have to watch…  Good folks in here too.
> 
> Also nice to shake your hand @GreatwhiteNorth . And to meet your lady. And to get an intro to Kodiak.
> 
> ...


Seriously gorgeous!


----------



## 420God (Nov 15, 2018)

I have too many cocks so I butchered up 3 of them today. Got sick of plucking after the first one so I just skinned and cut off the meat from the rest. These are range fed birds so they're kinda tough and'll only be used for tacos and soup.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 15, 2018)

420God said:


> I have too many cocks so I butchered up 3 of them today. Got sick of plucking after the first one so I just skinned and cut off the meat from the rest. These are range fed birds so they're kinda tough and'll only be used for tacos and soup.


I considered making a plucker at one point but never got around to it.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2018)

420God said:


> I have too many cocks so I butchered up 3 of them today. Got sick of plucking after the first one so I just skinned and cut off the meat from the rest. These are range fed birds so they're kinda tough and'll only be used for tacos and soup.


Chicken chili immediately recommends itself mmmmmmmmm tasty.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I considered making a plucker at one point but never got around to it.


In my grandmother's opinion that's why god made grandkids. Worse she was very critical about the lack of thoroughness and the length of time it took us.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> In my grandmother's opinion that's why god made grandkids. Worse she was very critical about the lack of thoroughness and the length of time it took us.


I've hunted or raised alot of different animals over the years. Plucking chickens or any bird for that matter is the worst.


----------



## 420God (Nov 15, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I considered making a plucker at one point but never got around to it.


I had one with rubber fingers that attached to a power drill but it made the biggest mess in the world. Those drum ones are nice but I don't do this often enough to justify the cost or time to make one.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 15, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Also... @GreatwhiteNorth , our flight to ANC cancelled AGAIN last night! So I’m still in Kodiak... got time for Lunch at Monks? Or a Puff in the park? Lol


I'm in the beginning phase of rebuilding a very large piece of deck machinery on a ship so I'm slammed atm. 

Have you checked out the Baranov museum? It's pretty cool as is the fishery's research center aquariums & laboratory across the bridge.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 15, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Oh damn! another thread I’m going to have to watch…  Good folks in here too.
> 
> Also nice to shake your hand @GreatwhiteNorth . And to meet your lady. And to get an intro to Kodiak.
> 
> ...


Izzat Russia across the water? jk


----------



## elkamino (Nov 15, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm in the beginning phase of rebuilding a very large piece of deck machinery on a ship so I'm slammed atm.
> 
> Have you checked out the Baranov museum? It's pretty cool as is the fishery's research center aquariums & laboratory across the bridge.


Thanks for the museum tip... we’ll check it out


----------



## elkamino (Nov 15, 2018)

My ex brother in law was a machinist and made all sorts of custom grain sorters. A few years back Tyson chicken hired him to make a sorter that could find and pull latex glove bits out of giant conveyor belts of industrial chicken meat. Couple years and many thousands into it they could never figure it out.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2018)

elkamino said:


> My ex brother in law was a machinist and made all sorts of custom grain sorters. A few years back Tyson chicken hired him to make a sorter that could find and pull latex glove bits out of giant conveyor belts of industrial chicken meat. Couple years and many thousands into it they could never figure it out.


I'm tellin' ya grandchildren, and they work cheap.


----------



## ANC (Nov 16, 2018)

I prefer my job as a pot farmer.
Just pulled off another harvest this morning. Quite modest, but an improvement on the last batch.
Plus I have a veg room bursting at the seams. I'm kinda excited.
I decided to go with a monthly cycle rather than 3 weekly, it just seems less busy, but with bigger workloads when they are there. Flowering will move from a 2x4 tray to 8x4 after next month's clones move in.

Decided to fall back on the old, just root em then flip them straight away with no vegging, but stuffing 36 to each 4x4. In theory, you can pull a pound a month.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Nov 16, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I just bought this Nugsmasher OG for making shatter/wax -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got mine a few weeks ago, fresh trim is much lighter in color and tastier then what has been stored for a time but fresh flowers pressed are amazing. I hope you enjoy!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 16, 2018)

ANC said:


> I prefer my job as a pot farmer.
> Just pulled off another harvest this morning. Quite modest, but an improvement on the last batch.
> Plus I have a veg room bursting at the seams. I'm kinda excited.
> I decided to go with a monthly cycle rather than 3 weekly, it just seems less busy, but with bigger workloads when they are there. Flowering will move from a 2x4 tray to 8x4 after next month's clones move in.
> ...


LOL I prefer retirement. Today is shaping up to be a tough day. Rescue two doggies, take them to our Vet which is right next door to the Crab Cooker and down the street from the legit Italian Deli. After the drop off I'll have either lobster or crab legs for lunch and since it's holiday time I'll pick up the really good olive oil, parmesan cheese and some delicious balsamic vinegar for the season and some tasty Christmas cookies and bread among other must haves.

#lifeistough


----------



## ANC (Nov 16, 2018)

I retired in my 20s, its overrated after a while,


----------



## Bareback (Nov 16, 2018)

I drank about 40 of these in the last few days....sorry if drunk posted something stupid.

And here is a cozy from a shark tournament me and my son competed in back in '06, we didn't win but I think we placed 5th with a 500+# mako. Our boat class ( 20' - 23' ) was crowded with local talent.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Nov 16, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I drank about 40 of these in the last few days....sorry if drunk posted something stupid.
> 
> And here is a cozy from a shark tournament me and my son competed in back in '06, we didn't win but I think we placed 5th with a 500+# mako. Our boat class ( 20' - 23' ) was crowded with local talent.


 My Uncle was on a shark kick in the 90's it was the only thing we could get him to go out for at the time. We were in 4 or 5 tourneys a year back then, good times.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 16, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> My Uncle was on a shark kick in the 90's it was the only thing we could get him to go out for at the time. We were in 4 or 5 tourneys a year back then, good times.


All through the '90s and early '00s I was just pier and beach fishing, but as my business and the economy grow I started buying more expensive toys and that's when I got into tournament fishing. Spent a shit load of money and had nothing to show for it, except the memories....... priceless. Ohh and I still have about 10,000$ worth of gear, but I only fish every year or two now.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 16, 2018)

ANC said:


> I prefer my job as a pot farmer.
> Just pulled off another harvest this morning. Quite modest, but an improvement on the last batch.
> Plus I have a veg room bursting at the seams. I'm kinda excited.
> I decided to go with a monthly cycle rather than 3 weekly, it just seems less busy, but with bigger workloads when they are there. Flowering will move from a 2x4 tray to 8x4 after next month's clones move in.
> ...


Funny to read this, we're in almost the same scenario. My veg area is blowing up with too many clones, nice problem to have but maintenance is a pita. I'm getting slightly better yields with a couple weeks veg than going straight from the cloner to flowering, but not sure it's worth the extra work. My flowering area is 8x3 (4 - 3x2 trays) and I fit in 22 plants per tray. I harvest a tray every 2 weeks for about 11 ounces, so if you're under 1000w hps, you should easily get a pound per month per 4x4 tray if you're doing hydro F&D. Good luck, man. Love to see some pics...


----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2018)

I made cookies


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 16, 2018)

srh88 said:


> I made cookiesView attachment 4234317


Look tasty.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Look tasty.


They probably arent


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 16, 2018)

srh88 said:


> I made cookiesView attachment 4234317


How much weed is in them?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 16, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> How much weed is in them?


None but they're just chock full of meff.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> How much weed is in them?





Blue Wizard said:


> None but they're just chock full of meff.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 16, 2018)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4234320


Brush your teef.


----------



## raratt (Nov 16, 2018)

Picked up all the turkey day stuff, spent 15 minutes looking for breadcrumbs all over the store, someone had to find them for me finally. Went to another store to get beer, what is in a rack 3 steps in the door? Breadcrumbs.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 16, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> None but they're just chock full of meff.


That's convenient, because one can simply bash a piece of cookie off and snort it. Mmmmm... Meff Cookies. Be sure to brush your tooth afterward...


----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> That's convenient, because one can simply bash a piece of cookie off and snort it. Mmmmm... Meff Cookies. Be sure to brush your tooth afterward...


Kids love them!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 16, 2018)

srh88 said:


> I made cookiesView attachment 4234317


You made cookies with a Keurig and a sharpie?

You da Boss.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 16, 2018)

Is laziness really a bad thing?

I've avoided repotting by claiming it's a PPM experiment. 
(Peat Pellet Maximus ) 

And yes, they need cal-mag...


----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You made cookies with a Keurig and a sharpie?
> 
> You da Boss.


You should see what i can do with paperclips and duct tape


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Is laziness really a bad thing?
> 
> I've avoided repotting by claiming it's a PPM experiment.
> (Peat Pellet Maximus )
> ...


Very pretty.

I may try those oversized pellets, I always used the little ones.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 16, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Very pretty.
> 
> I may try those oversized pellets, I always used the little ones.


Tall peat pellets work just like cloth pots when it comes to root "air pruning", and those little net pots are the best thing I've found to keep them from tipping. 

Highly recommended.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 16, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> How much weed is in them?


About a pound

(I'm seriously shocked no one else said this).


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 16, 2018)

srh88 said:


> You should see what i can do with paperclips and duct tape


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Nov 16, 2018)

Cumbre, we put the cum in beer


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 17, 2018)

srh88 said:


> You should see what i can do with paperclips and duct tape


Pics..


----------



## dangledo (Nov 17, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> First night of salting was a success. No wrecks or equipment issues. I'm off to bed after a couple beers and a smoke.


We've had 9 inches in the past 10 days, here. Haven't seen snow in November for over a decade

Two pallets of melt down and 4 pushes per account. I hope this keeps up. Gon b gud xmas. Although we're really behind on fall cleanup now.

Didn't drop the plow once last year. Maybe 5 pallets tossed, total. It's about time we got something decent to push. 1/4 inch of ice in the forecast tonight into tomorrow.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 17, 2018)

dangledo said:


> We've had 9 inches in the past 10 days, here. Haven't seen snow in November for over a decade
> 
> Two pallets of melt down and 4 pushes per account. I hope this keeps up. Gon b gud xmas. Although we're really behind on fall cleanup now.
> 
> Didn't drop the plow once last year. Maybe 5 pallets tossed, total. It's about time we got something decent to push. 1/4 inch of ice in the forecast tonight into tomorrow.


9 inches huh? Must be east of me. Just a bunch of ice here so far. Busted my ass Wednesday.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 17, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> 9 inches huh? Must be east of me. Just a bunch of ice here so far. Busted my ass Wednesday.


No, West. Dead center of Illinois. That last storm(wed into Thursday) i watched on the radar, i thought for sure was gonna go right past us. The air from the south pushed moisture right into a cold front and it circled around and nailed us with 6 inches of wet stuff. The other 3 were from last week. Almanac saying our area is supposed to see a heavy winter, specifically an early November start. Nothing but black caterpillars around this year. We'll see


----------



## ANC (Nov 17, 2018)

I just finished drilling a new cloner lid and cutting neoprene disks for it.
Beautiful day, sitting around without a shirt.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 17, 2018)

ANC said:


> I just finished drilling a new cloner lid and cutting neoprene disks for it.
> Beautiful day, sitting around without a shirt.


I have a shirt you can borrow. 
  

SH420


----------



## ANC (Nov 17, 2018)

Heheh noooo, not until it gets cooler.
My afternoon project is done.
Got another aero cloner ready

I bought a downlighter hole saw kit because it was fucking cheaper than one proper hole saw bit.
The thing works a treat for projects... never actually done a downlighter with it.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 17, 2018)

@cannabineer 

I got it, but I don't get it. It's over my head?
Lol.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 17, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4234645
> @cannabineer
> 
> I got it, but I don't get it. It's over my head?
> Lol.


That 6-star sudoku looks fun!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 17, 2018)

Gonna send in my spit kit today.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 17, 2018)

dangledo said:


> We've had 9 inches in the past 10 days, here. Haven't seen snow in November for over a decade
> 
> Two pallets of melt down and 4 pushes per account. I hope this keeps up. Gon b gud xmas. Although we're really behind on fall cleanup now.
> 
> Didn't drop the plow once last year. Maybe 5 pallets tossed, total. It's about time we got something decent to push. 1/4 inch of ice in the forecast tonight into tomorrow.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Gonna send in my spit kit today.
> View attachment 4234649


I did 3 different companies last year. 23 and Me was the most accurate.

They can all tell you who you share DNA with, they can't really tell you where you came from. 3 wildly different readouts.

I know a lot about my family tree. 23 and Me said it came from more where I expected.


----------



## ANC (Nov 17, 2018)

Lol, I read salvia collection kit.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


>


Snow is the real money maker for guys like d and myself. I say bring it on.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 17, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4234645
> @cannabineer
> 
> I got it, but I don't get it. It's over my head?
> Lol.


 I don't get it either! Those are warm and soft once you get past the crunchy exterior.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 17, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Snow is the real money maker for guys like d and myself. I say bring it on.


Plus, it's just such a pleasure to grow in the winter. Our electric bills get cut in half...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 17, 2018)

srh88 said:


> You should see what i can do with paperclips and duct tape


----------



## dangledo (Nov 17, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Snow is the real money maker for guys like d and myself. I say bring it on.



Ssshhhhh.



Once they know a hearty months salary can be had in a night with one plow, everyone buys one and overextends themselves, resulting in shitty work. Seent it. Done it. I'm sure you as well

What is the going rate for applying a bag of good triple- action- melt around you? 

$35 for 50 lbs here


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 17, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Ssshhhhh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is your cost for a bag of good triple action melt?


----------



## srh88 (Nov 17, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> What is your cost for a bag of good triple action melt?


About a pound


----------



## thump easy (Nov 17, 2018)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4222565
> A pic I took this morning.


How do you know if its a male or female?


----------



## thump easy (Nov 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Gonna send in my spit kit today.
> View attachment 4234649


Well are we related DNa in some sequence?


----------



## ANC (Nov 18, 2018)

thump easy said:


> How do you know if its a male or female?


It will fuck you either way


----------



## ANC (Nov 18, 2018)

Ok, so I moved the sativa girl outdoors to finish off her time on the sun's dime.
Flower room is empty as I decided to move the clones I was going to put in to flower, to my friend to start off his grow.
My vegging moms grow what seems like inches every night, so not worried about the time lost too much.
And I'm saving some money on power.... although it does cost me like $200 to set up the grow over at my buddy's place.
I will just cut some giant clones and get a quick catchup.
Root. Transfer to large cubes. Wait for roots to show at the bottom, flip.
The clones I'm giving away are rooted in coco.

Oh yes, the Indigo berry kush bean has popped her head above the jiffy pellet. I'm super stoked it is from my first order of paid for beans. Although it was a freebie technically. it is under it's own little CFL desklamp


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 18, 2018)

thump easy said:


> Well are we related DNa in some sequence?


In 23 out of 24 we actually are.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 18, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> What is your cost for a bag of good triple action melt?


Anywhere from $8-12 per 50lb bag, per single pallet. 49 bags a pallet. I usually buy 5 pallets at a time(free delivery) to get down to around 9 a bag for the good stuff. 4 way action can cost a bit more than that, but only buy it when were seeing -15 and lower, day and night temps. Normal night I'll toss 2 pallets.

We do an initial push before accounts open, maintain lanes and walks during hours, then a final push after hours when the lot is free of cars. All depending on when it falls of course


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 18, 2018)

thump easy said:


> How do you know if its a male or female?


pistils or stamens?


----------



## wompaa (Nov 18, 2018)

420God said:


> What did you do today that you're proud of? Something at work, home, school, personal achievement, etc...
> 
> 
> Today I had gravel dropped off and I put in a new driveway. It was a lot of work but I got it done quicker than I thought I would.


I achieved nothing today, working on making my network work better for me as i do nothing more.

It's hard work building a network up that helps you do more nothings every day.

Money slowly comes in as i do nothing but walk to the bank and pick the dollars up .... hmmmm robot bank walker in progress 



#bots


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 18, 2018)

well, i'm planning on cutting a big piece of culvert in half, and using it for a two level garden bed. then i'm going to go pick up garbage in the parking lot of the apartments i manage.....i do not understand how people can live like that, i pick up a kitchen garbage bag of crap every week....if i lived in the apartments i'd see who was doing it and whip their ass....but i live in my own house, so i'll take the 12 bucks an hour cash to clean it up......
then i'll probably work on the new grips i'm making for my pistol....then it'll be lunch time.....


----------



## ANC (Nov 18, 2018)

Put up a fucking camera


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 18, 2018)

ANC said:


> Put up a fucking camera


that's what you did today? or are you telling some one to do so?.....need more coffee
cause i ain't payin' for cameras and apparently, neither is my cheap ass boss


----------



## ANC (Nov 18, 2018)

Aaah ok, then enjoy picking up other people's shit.

God, have enough work. I just had to do a quick shopping run. Was in the middle of cutting a shitstorm of clones.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## wompaa (Nov 18, 2018)

i opened a porn weed chat site lastnight, it's full already as it's a whitelabel from chatubate ha ha ha ha !! i just got my domain and logo at the top to entice stoner chicks on 





i got told about chatubate, know nothing about it, never even been on it or anything


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 18, 2018)

ANC said:


> Put up a fucking camera


That would require science ...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 18, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Ssshhhhh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


28.


----------



## ANC (Nov 18, 2018)

I don't think his boss is going to pay for science from the sound of it.
FUck I was just ready to relax in front of the pc when we got word we will be having a brownout in 15 minutes...

Fucking Africa, it's been going well for too long now again.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 18, 2018)

ANC said:


> Aaah ok, then enjoy picking up other people's shit.
> 
> God, have enough work. I just had to do a quick shopping run. Was in the middle of cutting a shitstorm of clones.


hey, trust me, i've tried to get my boss to put them up....and i'm an employee....i get paid to pick shit up....so unless i want to cough up my own money to get one, it's not happening...and unless i can get my boss to do something about it...what am i going to do? i can't evict people on my own....my boss takes my opinion fairly seriously, until it's going to start costing him money.....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 18, 2018)

Leaves this afternoon.
  
I should be watching Steeler game but everytime I walk in shed, they're further and further behind.

Nice day for leaves though.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 18, 2018)

Good day for soup, it’s chilly.

Spent the last few days out working on my car, got that all taken care of.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 18, 2018)

I've been busy trying to get ready for this coming weekend, dusting, vacuuming, ceiling fans, and so on and so on.. went and picked up pizza for lunch from P.H. ....... worse fucking pizza I ever bought. I threw it out for the dog, my wife said I couldn't leave the box there so I put the pizza in the dogs bowl, the next thing I see is the dog carrying a piece across the yard, which seemed a little strange so I watched her and she picked up every piece and went and buried it. Lol that shit was literally so bad a dog wouldn't eat it and bless her sweet heart she couldn't stand it in her bowl, so she threw it out for me.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 18, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I've been busy trying to get ready for this coming weekend, dusting, vacuuming, ceiling fans, and so on and so on.. went and picked up pizza for lunch from P.H. ....... worse fucking pizza I ever bought. I threw it out for the dog, my wife said I couldn't leave the box there so I put the pizza in the dogs bowl, the next thing I see is the dog carrying a piece across the yard, which seemed a little strange so I watched her and she *picked up every piece and went and buried it.* Lol that shit was literally so bad a dog wouldn't eat it and bless her sweet heart she couldn't stand it in her bowl, so she threw it out for me.



Next year you should have a nice, ripe pizza bush growing


----------



## 420God (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Bareback (Nov 18, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Next year you should have a nice, ripe pizza bush growing


Ohh man that pizza was so bad I'm afraid nothing is ever going to grow there again.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 18, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Ohh man that pizza was so bad I'm afraid nothing is ever going to grow there again.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 18, 2018)

420God said:


> View attachment 4235339


Pizza OG


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 19, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Leaves this afternoon.
> View attachment 4235268 View attachment 4235269
> I should be watching Steeler game but everytime I walk in shed, they're further and further behind.


They won. Lol


----------



## ANC (Nov 19, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Leaves this afternoon.
> View attachment 4235268 View attachment 4235269
> I should be watching Steeler game but everytime I walk in shed, they're further and further behind.
> 
> Nice day for leaves though.


I'm glad you are raking your leaves. Can't have the Finnish outdo you.
https://gizmodo.com/finns-mock-president-trump-by-posting-forest-raking-pho-1830532120


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 19, 2018)

ANC said:


> I'm glad you are raking your leaves. Can't have the Finnish outdo you.
> https://gizmodo.com/finns-mock-president-trump-by-posting-forest-raking-pho-1830532120


it's a good suggestion, it would keep him too busy to do anything stupider, and tire him out so he goes to bed too early to not read important briefings and ignore top advisors......


----------



## ANC (Nov 19, 2018)

We can call them Trump piles.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 19, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> They won. Lol


Yeah, I caught the last couple minutes on the radio.

The first 58 minutes sucked anyway so it all worked out.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 19, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> They won. Lol


Boo.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 19, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Boo.


You guys must hate Art Modell. If not for him, how many Super Bowl trophies would you have?


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 19, 2018)

howdy hope everyone had a good weekend....

been a tad bit chilli and wet here in Tx

like always, coffee is ready.......

gotta go winterize the house today......god i hate caulking


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 19, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> howdy hope everyone had a good weekend....
> 
> been a tad bit chilli and wet here in Tx
> 
> ...


At least we know you love caulk


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 19, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> At least we know you love caulk


lol.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 19, 2018)

yeah i gotta do the north side windows.....just sux...but you gotta do whatcha gotta do to keep the house warm......

tomorrow gotta take the misses to the dr for check up, and for her flu shot....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 19, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> At least we know you love caulk


But how many can you fit in your mouth at once?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 19, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You guys must hate Art Modell. If not for him, how many Super Bowl trophies would you have?


He's definitely not very popular lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 19, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> But how many can you fit in your mouth at once?


dunno, but by the count of the people we had over this weekend, i was a dix to about 8 to 9 people....owe also including wife.....she had change my name again.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 19, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> dunno, but by the count of the people we had over this weekend, i was a dix to about 8 to 9 people....owe also including wife.....she had change my name again.....


that's why i don't have people over....i go to their houses, and when i start to feel like being a dick, i excuse myself, and get the fuck out of there....which is why i still have a few friends willing to invite me over for holidays and stuff


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 19, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> But how many can you fit in your mouth at once?


Let's see now ...
one ...
two ...
three ...
(crunch!)
Three.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's why i don't have people over....i go to their houses, and when i start to feel like being a dick, i excuse myself, and get the fuck out of there....which is why i still have a few friends willing to invite me over for holidays and stuff


eh we have people over once in a while, just as a get together......had the fire pit going, liquid refreshments we pouring, course i having a smoke or two from a private stash i have. i shared with a friend who shares with me, well they all had some and none shared so i was like fuck'em i'll keep doing what i'm doing. Finally i guess everyone ran out and was trying to get mine, i was like umm no, u had some and didn't share into the pot.....we'll it started from there......and kept going........yes mr asshole came out....my friend was laughing his ass off....


----------



## lokie (Nov 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's why i don't have people over....i go to their houses, and when i start to feel like being a dick, i excuse myself, and get the fuck out of there....which is why i still have a few friends willing to invite me over for holidays and stuff


I prefer to go visit as well then leave when I please.

My wife is more into inviting folks over.
It always seems the the guests stay longer than I would like. 
And usually there is some asshole I did not invite come over 
anyway at someone else request.

Most times things go without too much hassle but it's known if Loki 
ain't happy about it, things could get interesting real quick.

But what are ya gonna do?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 19, 2018)

this guy deserves a medal of Valor.....





*'Bus driver from heaven' rescued nearly two dozen young children from California wildfire'...*
https://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Bus-driver-Kevin-McKay-rescued-people-camp-fire-13403855.php

His son, mom and girlfriend had already evacuated to a hotel in Chico that morning. "That freed me up to focus completely on this terrifying situation," McKay said.

Family members of other students had already picked up their children, but nearly two dozen students were stranded because their family members hadn't made it to the school.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 19, 2018)

doublejj said:


> this guy deserves a medal of Valor.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


have to agree with you there


----------



## doublejj (Nov 19, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> have to agree with you there


"Paradise, California (CNN)....Bus driver Kevin McKay drove the school bus along gridlocked, dark roads as pockets of fire burned all around. Nearly two dozen elementary school children were on board with him.

Smoke began to fill the bus, so McKay took off a shirt.He and two teachers on the bus tore it into pieces and doused them with water. The children held the damp pieces of cloth to their mouths and breathed through them.
He had been on the job, driving the bus for Ponderosa Elementary School in the northern California city of Paradise, only for a few months. Now, McKay was ferrying the 22 stranded children to safety as the Camp Fire scorched everything in its path. It would take five hours for them to reach safety."...


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 19, 2018)

Anybody wanna buy my house?



I’ll sell it for super cheap


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 19, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Anybody wanna buy my house?
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll sell it for super cheapView attachment 4235766


So I guess you know for sure now.

 

On a happy note, you're alive and reasonably well.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 19, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So I guess you know for sure now.
> 
> View attachment 4235777
> 
> On a happy note, you're alive and reasonably well.


That is a picture they posted online. So I’m still not sure how the boats made out. They still wont let us back up in there and its gonna start raining wednesday.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 19, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Anybody wanna buy my house?
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll sell it for super cheapView attachment 4235766


Wow, the tires on the trailer are still inflated


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 19, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> That is a picture they posted online. So I’m still not sure how the boats made out. They still wont let us back up in there and its gonna start raining wednesday.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 19, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> That is a picture they posted online. So I’m still not sure how the boats made out. They still wont let us back up in there and its gonna start raining wednesday.


PG&E (Pacific Gas & Electric Co) probably won't survive this fire....


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 19, 2018)

doublejj said:


> PG&E (Pacific Gas & Electric Co) probably won't survive this fire....


Nah. They’re too big to fail is my feeling.

We gonna pay even more for power.

I’ve been eyeballing some property over by your outdoor.
Gonna put shitloads of solar panels wherever I build, that’s for sure!

I’m pretty much down to nevada, amador or calaveras counties. I’m so overwhelmed looking, gonna take a break. Adjuster says they get me money pretty quick.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 19, 2018)

There are 2 off grid parcels that were recently listed on our road...


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 19, 2018)

doublejj said:


> There are 2 off grid parcels that were recently listed on our road...


Unfortunately, i def wanna be hooked up to the grid.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Wow, the tires on the trailer are still inflated


Doesn't look like any smoke discoloration either, the pontoon boat looks in relatively good shape but the other not so much, sigh, CA wildfire arbitrary. What a pita @Aeroknow you sound like you are doing well. How is the rest of your family holding up?


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 19, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Doesn't look like any smoke discoloration either, the pontoon boat looks in relatively good shape but the other not so much, sigh, CA wildfire arbitrary. What a pita @Aeroknow you sound like you are doing well. How is the rest of your family holding up?


My brother is doing alright I guess for losing his home also, but my sister is not doing good. She wasn’t around to grab anything at all. She’s still freaking out.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> My brother is doing alright I guess for losing his home also, but my sister is not doing good. She wasn’t around to grab anything at all. She’s still freaking out.


I am so sorry as a female I feel her pain. We are such nesters. After you first shared what happened I looked around my house and thought about all my family photos and mementos that seem to reside with me. The photos aren't replaceable. You have given me the impetus to finally digitize them.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 19, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Doesn't look like any smoke discoloration either, the pontoon boat looks in relatively good shape but the other not so much, sigh, CA wildfire arbitrary. What a pita @Aeroknow you sound like you are doing well. How is the rest of your family holding up?


i was thinking they should rebuild out of aluminum or w/e that trailers made out of, 10 feet from the ashes, and it doesn't even look scorched


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 19, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I am so sorry as a female I feel her pain. We are such nesters. After you first shared what happened I looked around my house and thought about all my family photos and mementos that seem to reside with me. The photos aren't replaceable. You have given me the impetus to finally* digitize them*.


Til the Norks, Chicoms or Russians nuke us


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i was thinking they should rebuild out of aluminum or w/e that trailers made out of, 10 feet from the ashes, and it doesn't even look scorched


That trailer was no more than 6’ in front of the gararge door. More like 5’. I don’t get it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i was thinking they should rebuild out of aluminum or w/e that trailers made out of, 10 feet from the ashes, and it doesn't even look scorched


Aero prolly got a deal on obsolete NASA shuttle paint


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 19, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Nah. They’re too big to fail is my feeling.
> 
> We gonna pay even more for power.
> 
> ...


[sneeze]Calaveras![/sneeze]


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 19, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Anybody wanna buy my house?
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll sell it for super cheapView attachment 4235766



That is one tough carport, too, not a scratch. Send the companies that produced the carport and trailer that pic and see if they'd like you to be their spokesperson...


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 19, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> That is one tough carport, too, not a scratch. Send the companies that produced the carport and trailer that pic and see if they'd like you to be their spokesperson...


I think Aeroknow could become a valuable brand in tough outdoor structures.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 19, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I think Aeroknow could become a valuable brand in tough outdoor structures.



As well as top quality cannabis products and grow procedures. Maybe even a reality tv fishing show


----------



## doublejj (Nov 19, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> As well as top quality cannabis products and grow procedures. Maybe even a reality tv fishing show


I caught crabs with Aero.......that don't sound right


----------



## doublejj (Nov 19, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Unfortunately, i def wanna be hooked up to the grid.


I think one of them has power across the road....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 19, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I think Aeroknow could become a valuable brand in tough outdoor structures.


"Because, you know, Aeroknow!"


----------



## ANC (Nov 19, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Maybe even a reality tv fishing show


I really need my eyes checked again. Read reality fisting show


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 19, 2018)

ANC said:


> I really need my eyes checked again. Read reality fisting show


I would watch that.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2018)

Turns out my daughter in law's birthday is Thanksgiving! So I spent today cooking an extremely complex birthday cake. It will take me 2 days to get it finished, did I mention complex. I'm so chuffed I remembered her birthday. I'm feeling all adult and responsible like LOL


----------



## doublejj (Nov 20, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Turns out my daughter in law's birthday is Thanksgiving! So I spent today cooking an extremely complex birthday cake. It will take me 2 days to get it finished, did I mention complex. I'm so chuffed I remembered her birthday. I'm feeling all adult and responsible like LOL


----------



## ANC (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## Bareback (Nov 20, 2018)

I am at the Dr. office for a check up today and I ask about the anal probe, he looks at me with a puzzled look, then I notice his name tag says Allen and I mention the name on the door said Alien so he tells me he has worked here for thirteen months and he never noticed and no one ever asked about it, so I repeat my request for the probe. I'm not sure if I'll need a follow-up visit with this guy.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 20, 2018)

lokie said:


>


Hannah Barron. So hot. Gotta find me one like this.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 20, 2018)

Got to my folks house in Naples. Survived 6 days in Disney World. Even though it's the epicenter of milfs from all nations I've decided that there's just far too many people on earth and we need a new plague.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 20, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Got to my folks house in Naples. Survived 6 days in Disney World. Even though it's the epicenter of milfs from all nations I've decided that there's just far too many people on earth and we need a new plague.


You would think stupidity might the great equalizer, but no, we reproduce at an astounding rate. 

P.S. don't get arrested in FL or the headline will read Florida man ( fill in the blank ) ........
It's a joke between my daughter and I she often shares post of stupid people in Florida being arrested


----------



## neosapien (Nov 20, 2018)

Bareback said:


> You would think stupidity might the great equalizer, but no, we reproduce at an astounding rate.
> 
> P.S. don't get arrested in FL or the headline will read Florida man ( fill in the blank ) ........
> It's a joke between my daughter and I she often shares post of stupid people in Florida being arrested


The weird thing about this post is not long after I posted, my dad and I got pulled over for turning on a stale yellow. Luckily the officer let us go. I think because my daughter was in the back looking absolutely terrified.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 20, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Got to my folks house in Naples. Survived 6 days in Disney World. Even though it's the epicenter of milfs from all nations I've decided that there's just far too many people on earth and we need a new plague.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 20, 2018)

Bareback said:


> You would think stupidity might the great equalizer, but no, we reproduce at an astounding rate.
> 
> P.S. don't get arrested in FL or the headline will read Florida man ( fill in the blank ) ........
> It's a joke between my daughter and I she often shares post of stupid people in Florida being arrested


Ahh Yes, Florida..


http://amp.wsbtv.com/news/trending-now/woman-worried-about-meth-she-was-smoking-asked-doctor-to-test-it/875011824


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 20, 2018)

I love Bill Burr, thank you Tyler


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 20, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I love Bill Burr, thank you Tyler



He's hilarious. He has a podcast twice a week, I try to catch them both. A lot of them are on YT...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 20, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> He's hilarious. He has a podcast twice a week, I try to catch them both. A lot of them are on YT...


It's the best. Classic burr rants every time.

Edit..... He's gotta be the closest to Carlin so far.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 20, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Ahh Yes, Florida..
> 
> 
> http://amp.wsbtv.com/news/trending-now/woman-worried-about-meth-she-was-smoking-asked-doctor-to-test-it/875011824


That's what I'm talking about right there, the kind of shit that make other southerns go ( wat da fuk ). 

On a side note I have to wonder if this would have happened before affordable health care.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 20, 2018)

If you guys like Bill Burr(which I love) check out my othe favorite, Patrice O’Neal. He’s one of Bill Burrs friends. R.I.P Patrice


----------



## dstroy (Nov 20, 2018)

I didn’t do shit today. Jealous?

We went to target and spent $200 on fuckin candy and bullshit for stocking stuffers. Man the kids are gonna lose their shit when they see what’s in there.

I’m pretty sure my wife signed me up for a jerky of the month club. Don’t be jealous, I know my life is exciting. 





I’ve got a test tomorrow, just gonna draw cat pictures all over it and maybe a kickass lightning bolt. Hahahahaha jk I’m a turbo nerd and even joking about not being prepared makes my skin crawl.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 20, 2018)

After leaving the Dr. today I went to get some food to take home. Sitting at the bar having a beer, waiting on my food an old friend sneaks up behind me, we talked for a while and he tells a he was part owner and manager and then asked me to look at some work out back. We step out into a private garden area were two ladies are smoking a joint and we burned one, I matched him with one. They start saying how much they like the taste of my weed and pretty soon their saying wow this shit is strong. After a few more minutes they ain't talking anymore, just kinda staring into space all red eyed AF lol. 

I knew my weed was good but it's nice to see what it does to other potheads .......... hehehe


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 20, 2018)

Bareback said:


> After leaving the Dr. today I went to get some food to take home. Sitting at the bar having a beer, waiting on my food an old friend sneaks up behind me, we talked for a while and he tells a he was part owner and manager and then asked me to look at some work out back. We step out into a private garden area were two ladies are smoking a joint and we burned one, I matched him with one. They start saying how much they like the taste of my weed and pretty soon their saying wow this shit is strong. After a few more minutes they ain't talking anymore, just kinda staring into space all red eyed AF lol.
> 
> I knew my weed was good but it's nice to see what it does to other potheads .......... hehehe



Did they at least blow you???


----------



## Bareback (Nov 20, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Did they at least blow you???


I bet all three of them put together couldn't muster enough spit between them to give a blow job. How ever the beers were free.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


>


LOL Amen


----------



## iamnobody (Nov 20, 2018)

I cleaned the kitchen, bathroom, and laundry. 

Was going to game and enjoy my might off but the dog ate my ps4 controller. I'm going to smoke the last of my weed and try to watch Netflix... If my internet is feeling generous enough (satellite rural internet)


The wolfenstein. 60/40 wolf shepherd hybrid. Love her to death but my god is she destructive.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 21, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> If you guys like Bill Burr(which I love) check out my othe favorite, Patrice O’Neal. He’s one of Bill Burrs friends. R.I.P Patrice


Patrice was definitely one of my favorites! Miss that dude. He went too early. R.I.P.
SH420


----------



## 420God (Nov 21, 2018)

Wife called me on her break and told me she got the promotion with a one dollar raise.


----------



## ANC (Nov 21, 2018)

Don't spend it all in one place... LIke really, don't.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2018)

420God said:


> Wife called me on her break and told me she got the promotion with a one dollar raise.


She literally just started there too, sweet! Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## 420God (Nov 21, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> She literally just started there too, sweet! Happy Thanksgiving


Less than 3 weeks. They didn't even post the job, just gave it to her. Weird since it's a union factory. Happy Turkey day to you as well.


----------



## ANC (Nov 21, 2018)

To be perfectly honest I'm willing to let slip a few formalities I have some positions she can fill.


----------



## 420God (Nov 21, 2018)

I finally upgraded my phone from an S5 to an S8 since they went on sale. Once I figure it out I might be able to post gifs like @tangerinegreen555 .


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 21, 2018)

420God said:


> I finally upgraded my phone from an S5 to an S8 since they went on sale. Once I figure it out I might be able to post gifs like @tangerinegreen555 .


Try just holding the take pic button. If you get a tiny machine gun sound, it's working.


----------



## 420God (Nov 21, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Try just holding the take pic button. If you get a tiny machine gun sound, it's working.


I just tried and it took a bunch of burst shots but gave me the option to make a gif.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 21, 2018)

420God said:


> I just tried and it took a bunch of burst shots but gave me the option to make a gif.


More than 5 of 6 frames is too big to post or text. Unless you play with settings.

Ya gotta be quick. Lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2018)

420God said:


> I finally upgraded my phone from an S5 to an S8 since they went on sale. Once I figure it out I might be able to post gifs like @tangerinegreen555 .


I'm starting to look at a new phone. Probably an iPhone but son has to use a Pixel for work so I'm waiting to see if I get one for Xmas


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 21, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I'm starting to look at a new phone. Probably an iPhone but son has to use a Pixel for work so I'm waiting to see if I get one for Xmas


Really wanted a pixel but the price tag was fucked.


----------



## ANC (Nov 22, 2018)

Spent my day trimming. Was a nice early harvest sativa, so I could just keep going. did about 2 ounces last night and another 6 today.
Body hurts a little but I'm sure getting more trimming stamina and speed. made a nice heap of scissor hash too.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Nov 22, 2018)

Half way there . . . Traeger


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 23, 2018)

Morning everyone...hope everyone had a wonderful turkey day or ham.....or just whatever...

coffee is on and perkilating at the present time

damn i have a lot of leftovers, hmmm looks like sandwitches today for lunch....


----------



## ANC (Nov 23, 2018)

Made it rain, then went Black Friday shopping at the hydro shop.
Got like $200 worth of odds and ends,


----------



## ANC (Nov 23, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I'm starting to look at a new phone. Probably an iPhone but son has to use a Pixel for work so I'm waiting to see if I get one for Xmas


There is only one phone for me these days and that is Xiaomi. They are like the Chinese Apple. They even have the fancy Apple-type storefronts in China.
You get incredible value for your money as the way they are structured, they don't work for profit, in the way you are normally used to a company does.
I mean my less than $150 phone has 32gb of storage.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2018)

ANC said:


> There is only one phone for me these days and that is Xiaomi. They are like the Chinese Apple. They even have the fancy Apple-type storefronts in China.
> You get incredible value for your money as the way they are structured, they don't work for profit, in the way you are normally used to a company does.
> I mean my less than $150 phone has 32gb of storage.


Thanks ANC I'll take a look at them.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 23, 2018)

I got 100% on two more Rocksmith songs today. I'm drinking Fat Tire and eating peanut butter and cheese crackers while I watch old episodes of Dragnet with French subtitles.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> I got 100% on two more Rocksmith songs today. I'm drinking Fat Tire and eating peanut butter and cheese crackers while I watch old episodes of Dragnet with French subtitles.


I'm watching a show about dogs on Netflix. First installment was about seizure alert dogs. I got to holler Happy Thanksgiving @dannyboy602 too. It's been an excellent day, enjoy those crackers.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 23, 2018)

Went to the beach. For the 3rd day in a row. Twas my favorite beach so far. And it had a pier. Was pretty picturesque. Lots of ass too. I could get use to the beach. Hate all the divided highways and terrible drivers though. Not sure I could do it.


----------



## lokie (Nov 23, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> I got 100% on two more Rocksmith songs today. I'm drinking Fat Tire and eating peanut butter and cheese crackers while I watch old episodes of Dragnet with French subtitles.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## 420God (Nov 25, 2018)

Had our second turkey day with my family today.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 25, 2018)

that looks amazing

i have never had fried turkey.


----------



## ANC (Nov 25, 2018)

I ate turkey once. Once!

I have an hour and a half appointment at the dentist today.
Don't even want to know what he is going to do.
Some days I wish I just had dentures.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 26, 2018)

ANC said:


> I ate turkey once. Once!
> 
> I have an hour and a half appointment at the dentist today.
> Don't even want to know what he is going to do.
> Some days I wish I just had dentures.


what do you guys eat instead of turkey? ostrich? 
you guys have guinea fowl? that's just a turkey in a chicken suit


----------



## ANC (Nov 26, 2018)

We don't have Thanksgiving.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 26, 2018)

it doesn't have to be thanksgiving to eat turkey.....


----------



## ANC (Nov 26, 2018)

I see. You see the odd turkey in the supermarket freezer, but it's not common, like chicken.
To be perfectly honest, I ate duck only one time too.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 26, 2018)

ANC said:


> I see. You see the odd turkey in the supermarket freezer, but it's not common, like chicken.
> To be perfectly honest, I ate duck only one time too.


they usually have turkey in the stores here all the time, but just a few, it's only around the holidays that they get their own section in the freezer
and i don't like duck much, too greasy, and i like white meat....not much white meat on a duck


----------



## ANC (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## 420God (Nov 26, 2018)

dangledo said:


> that looks amazing
> 
> i have never had fried turkey.


I picked up a Butterball xl fryer last year on sale, after having it fried I won't eat it any other way. 

Looks like it's on sale for cyber Monday. 
Butterball MB23010618 Masterbuilt Fryer, XL, Stainless Steel https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072JFY8MN/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_LHb.BbH8A0P5J


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 26, 2018)

morning everyone.......on this chill of a day in texas

coffee is on

cinnamon rolls later


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 26, 2018)

Got a raise and a bigger bonus at work kinda wanna leave this place tired of the overt racism


----------



## ANC (Nov 26, 2018)

I was honestly expecting worse when I googled butterball.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 26, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Got a raise and a bigger bonus at work kinda wanna leave this place tired of the overt racism


good you got a raise and a bonus, but you know, if it's making you uncomfortable to go to work, you might be right about moving on...
just try to find something else before you burn your timecard
any possibility of changing the situation? a co-worker could be dealt with, if it's the boss, not so easy.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 26, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Got a raise and a bigger bonus at work kinda wanna leave this place tired of the overt racism


I duuno man, do you have good benefits? I put up with a lot of shit when I was still working cause the pay was good, work was easy and longevity was pretty much guaranteed.


----------



## ANC (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they usually have turkey in the stores here all the time, but just a few, it's only around the holidays that they get their own section in the freezer
> and i don't like duck much, too greasy, and i like white meat....not much white meat on a duck


Ducks like to hang out in cesspools, so... 

Right now is the best time to buy fresh turkey & freeze it. Stores can't freeze em because the packaging says "fresh". 
Last year I bought several fresh turkey breasts for 99 cents/lb.


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 26, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> I duuno man, do you have good benefits? I put up with a lot of shit when I was still working cause the pay was good, work was easy and longevity was pretty much guaranteed.


Full health and dental also 401k match and they have some savage in the market. Its just the whole area vs me it appears they have quite the guard up all the locals know me and its a non issue but its those just passing through I mean I've been shot at multiple attempted robberies and damage to my truck (which I'm putting a higher value in than a strangers life at this point) all of this is done without me aggrevating or provoking. The area is kinda known for it but still I just broke 100k and am thinking of jumping ship so that's about where I'm at


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 26, 2018)

I worked in E. St. Louis for 3 years & the daily drive to and from was the most stressful. Thugs everywhere, daily shootings, nasty fat hookers at 5 in the morning flashing their junk.
I carried daily even though it was strictly against the law.


----------



## ANC (Nov 26, 2018)

I had a root canal done on a molar today. That was two hours I'd rather not have over.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 26, 2018)

ANC said:


>


if you're cold....put on some fucking pants.....sorry..just a pet peeve


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 26, 2018)

ANC said:


> I was honestly expecting worse when I googled butterball.


I'm assembling my holiday menu. I'm thinking a tossed salad, then a spitroast for the main course, and cream pies for everybody.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 26, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I'm assembling my holiday menu. I'm thinking a tossed salad, then a spitroast for the main course, and cream pies for everybody.


Lol


----------



## ANC (Nov 26, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I'm thinking a tossed salad


I know that that means... peanut butter time


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 26, 2018)

ANC said:


> I know that that means... peanut butter time


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2018)

420God said:


> I picked up a Butterball xl fryer last year on sale, after having it fried I won't eat it any other way.
> 
> Looks like it's on sale for cyber Monday.
> Butterball MB23010618 Masterbuilt Fryer, XL, Stainless Steel https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072JFY8MN/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_LHb.BbH8A0P5J


Damn, I've been eyeing one of those since last year. Your turkey looked wonderful.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> Full health and dental also 401k match and they have some savage in the market. Its just the whole area vs me it appears they have quite the guard up all the locals know me and its a non issue but its those just passing through I mean I've been shot at multiple attempted robberies and damage to my truck (which I'm putting a higher value in than a strangers life at this point) all of this is done without me aggrevating or provoking. The area is kinda known for it but still I just broke 100k and am thinking of jumping ship so that's about where I'm at


Shop around for a job with equal pay and benefits in a safer area before you reach your breaking point. I wish you the best in finding something.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 26, 2018)

i thought he meant overt racism at work, didn't realize he meant in the general area where he lives.
not much to do about that except gtfo, or ignore it. doubt it'll be any better any place close enough to commute to, that kind of attitude sort of seeps into an area...like an old septic tank


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if you're cold....put on some fucking pants.....sorry..just a pet peeve


My legs are the last to get cold, I often wear sweatshirt with shorts. Hell That’s what I’m wearing right now. Rainy and 50’s, my kind of weather..


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 26, 2018)

60 and clear here today, gonna be in the low 80's by the weekend

ok where is that 25oz, had to many wtf moments for a monday

good thing for today at least my step son is listening to me, grad basics, station in kentucky with 101st, he got his badge/patch today, very good son, very good...keep going buddy...


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i thought he meant overt racism at work, didn't realize he meant in the general area where he lives.
> not much to do about that except gtfo, or ignore it. doubt it'll be any better any place close enough to commute to, that kind of attitude sort of seeps into an area...like an old septic tank


Yeah not sure what the fuck Boston is all about but apparently its the most racist area in the country and that's on all sides of the fence don't get me wrong black,white,brown,yellow, purple no one gets along no fucking idea why. Very clicky its like high school..from what can tell it goes all the way up the food chain


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 26, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> My legs are the last to get cold, I often wear sweatshirt with shorts. Hell That’s what I’m wearing right now. Rainy and 50’s, my kind of weather..


it's your legs, your pants, your coat, i ain't gonna tell you a damn thing......but it just looks silly to me.


----------



## ANC (Nov 27, 2018)

You better start paying for your ads on here too...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 27, 2018)

you don't get to advertise on threads...just in the advertisers forum....out here, you're just one of us....and we haven't given you the Gabba Gabba Hey, yet........


----------



## Bareback (Nov 27, 2018)

@jerryb73 is it cool at your place this morning, we've got wind-chill of 26f.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 27, 2018)

the high close to Knoxville today is supposed to be 31....and it's damp here all winter, 31 feels like 20.....of course we're supposed to get up to 60 saturday. this is the time of year i get colds...cold warm.....cold warm....cold warm....hate having to keep adjusting the thermostat


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 27, 2018)

morning from texas

coffee is on

just watch the cookies...

65f and sunny today.....


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 27, 2018)

Bareback said:


> @jerryb73 is it cool at your place this morning, we've got wind-chill of 26f.


Yep was 40 at 530, supposed to get an inland freeze tonight, I live closer to the coast, east of I95( that’s how the weather man divides it) so probably stay a few degrees warmer at my place. My daughter was freezing this morning. Lol


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 27, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the high close to Knoxville today is supposed to be 31....and it's damp here all winter, 31 feels like 20.....of course we're supposed to get up to 60 saturday. this is the time of year i get colds...cold warm.....cold warm....cold warm....hate having to keep adjusting the thermostat


Back around 80 here, by the weekend.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 27, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Back around 80 here, by the weekend.


it will be that here by friday, expecting 84


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 27, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> it will be that here by friday, expecting 84


I cherish every cool day we get, cuz we don’t get many..

I think our high is 84


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 27, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> I cherish every cool day we get, cuz we don’t get many..
> 
> I think our high is 84


we don't get many here either, don't mind the cool days at all, hopefully by the weekend i'll be in shorts and a t-shirt...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 27, 2018)

31*, raining and gusting to 25 here.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 27, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you don't get to advertise on threads...just in the advertisers forum....out here, you're just one of us....and we haven't given you the Gabba Gabba Hey, yet........


 What do you mean by "we"? I've already determined that you have misunderstood what science means; now you are raising misunderstanding to a science. Appropriating forum arbiter status, now, that is a new low for you. WE do not approve.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 27, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> shorts and a t-shirt...


Pretty much all I own.lol. I have 2pair of jeans and 2pair of sweatpants..


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 27, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> 31*, raining and gusting to 25 here.


Vacation is looking better every day..


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 27, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> 31*, raining and gusting to 25 here.


oops....lol....that vacay getting more and more better by the moment.....

got some extra flip flops for ya.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 27, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Pretty much all I own.lol. I have 2pair of jeans and 2pair of sweatpants..


 i have a little more.....gotta work with the animals....cool mornings like today......long johns and good thick shirt.....later on i'll be in jeans and a t-shirt........


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 27, 2018)

ANC said:


> I had a root canal done on a molar today. That was two hours I'd rather not have over.


How are you feeling today?


----------



## ANC (Nov 27, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> How are you feeling today?


Its OK, the guy is pretty good.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 27, 2018)

ANC said:


> Its OK, the guy is pretty good.


Good, glad to hear it. Dental discomfort can be miserable.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 27, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> i have a little more.....gotta work with the animals....cool mornings like today......long johns and good thick shirt.....later on i'll be in jeans and a t-shirt........



you have to dress in layers here, and be ready to take them off and put them back on, as the wind changes and the sun moves...the average rh in the summer is over 90%, and doesn't drop just a whole shitload in the winter


----------



## Socioman (Nov 27, 2018)

Found an interesting article about card symbolism today. Turned out that there is a history behind that and I was really involved in reading about it. Not every day I manage to find some interesting information on the web and I am glad that today I did.


----------



## 420God (Nov 27, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> 31*, raining and gusting to 25 here.


Boo hoo  it was 8° when I woke up. We're still 20 below average. Winter hasn't even started yet and I'm already over it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 27, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you have to dress in layers here, and be ready to take them off and put them back on, as the wind changes and the sun moves...the average rh in the summer is over 90%, and doesn't drop just a whole shitload in the winter


already there, already got the flannal shirt off.......

also got the oldmans horses feed and watered for the day, now i gotta ck the cattle make sure they're comfy, then off to work....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 27, 2018)

Snow and cold. 

Just enough snow to coat the grass and leaves I set up with blower to pick up today with tractor.

Cancelled and searching for buried dog poop from last night. Fucking weather app said today would be clear, I've been catching that app in lies lately. Fake weather.

Strange year for weather here, too much rain all summer, a lot early fall and then it turned real cold the last couple weeks. Could use a break already.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 27, 2018)

Cold snap here in the south, looking like a low of 19 tonite. Thank goodness back up to around 60 in a day or so. Not a fan of cold weather, don't know how you North & East friends survive those awful winters! Wanting to move even further south in a couple more years so even less cold to deal with.

Still organizing and putting up shelves in the basement. For once in my life I am going to know where everything is. The two of us have a tendency to clutter. Next thing I know it's starting to look like its sliding towards hoarderville and the trash men hate me for weeks cause of all the extra crap at the curb that can't be donated or sold.

I seem to want less as I get older. We spent all these years collecting and all the sudden so little of it means jack shit anymore. I guess the challenge was finding and collecting it? A tendency to overbuy at thrift stores and flea markets at times.....

I will never get over my music obsession and that means collecting all the music and memorabilia to go with it. Music is my life and the shows I attend & music I collect are the biggest joys of my life. I love books and have a fairly large library - things like this I will never tire of....music is my life's passion.

But some other stuff like clothes, accessories, kitchen items and cook books (because I thrive on cooking), gadgets bought and rarely used - I've been gathering this kind of stuff for weeks now in each room. Kind of like a snake shedding its skin. We have too much stuff - its a blessing and a curse.

I finally realize I don't need so much....

In better news, I decided to indoor winter garden - haven't grown in a few years now and it's time to devote my green thumb skills to some veggies and STUFF. 

Magic beans in damp paper towels - Durbin Poison, Blue Cheese, strawberry cough. Old school faves.

Ready to get my garden groove on again!


----------



## Bareback (Nov 27, 2018)

I was working this morning unloading flooring in a tee shirt it was like 36f, steam was rolling off my bald head, my co-worker was wearing a jacket and freezing his ass off, just think how much warmer he would have been if he would have actually picked up some of that flooring.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 27, 2018)

Cant wait to try
 
I dunno about in the can thing though. Hopefully they bottle some.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 27, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Cant wait to try
> View attachment 4239858
> I dunno about in the can thing though. Hopefully they bottle some.


Hopefully they didn't get cute and use a smokey barley


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 27, 2018)

We had a blizzard that rolled in Sunday night into Monday and left us with below freezing temps and 5 inches. Of course, I had 5 inches before the blizzard, so... Mother nature can be cruel...


----------



## SSGrower (Nov 27, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Cant wait to try
> View attachment 4239858
> I dunno about in the can thing though. Hopefully they bottle some.


Cans are supposedly better for longer storage.

IDK about IPA though I'll buy it if I see it guessing they set up a % profit donation to local charities?


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 27, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Cant wait to try
> View attachment 4239858
> I dunno about in the can thing though. Hopefully they bottle some.


I'll bet if this entire forum puts its mind to it, we could drink enough of that beer to rebuild all of California! Who's with me???


----------



## Bareback (Nov 27, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I'll bet if this entire forum puts its mind to it, we could drink enough of that beer to rebuild all of California! Who's with me???


Count me in. Finally volunteer work I will enjoy..... always happy to help


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 27, 2018)

Nice, bottoms up


----------



## SSGrower (Nov 27, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I'll bet if this entire forum puts its mind to it, we could drink enough of that beer to rebuild all of California! Who's with me???


IDK man they were operating in the red before, can we have any say in how the money is spent? F'it less politics more beer!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 27, 2018)

Still up late, organizing indoor gardening inventory and arranging different stages of growth areas from seed to clone area to veg/flower. Super motivated to get it all up and running again. I also like to grow my own lettuce, tomatoes and random veg with clean water and no ecoli BS. I packed everything away and gave all the indoor gardening a break for a couple of years. Dusting off the lights, fans, etc. unpacked the boxes of stuff and remembering how much I enjoy it.

I always work in the yard every year, this summer me and a few hired gardeners changed my existing landscaping from mulch to decorative rock. I love it so much, it makes me so happy when I pull in the driveway and it looks so tidy with the rocks.


----------



## ANC (Nov 28, 2018)

I'm busy baking medibles...
I've been snacking for a while now and am expecting it to hit me like a tonne of hammers any time soon.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 28, 2018)

2rollingstoned said:


> Still up late, organizing indoor gardening inventory and arranging different stages of growth areas from seed to clone area to veg/flower. Super motivated to get it all up and running again. I also like to grow my own lettuce, tomatoes and random veg with clean water and no ecoli BS. I packed everything away and gave all the indoor gardening a break for a couple of years. Dusting off the lights, fans, etc. unpacked the boxes of stuff and remembering how much I enjoy it.
> 
> I always work in the yard every year, this summer me and a few hired gardeners changed my existing landscaping from mulch to decorative rock. I love it so much, it makes me so happy when I pull in the driveway and it looks so tidy with the rocks.



Why the hiatus from growing weed?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 28, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> We had a blizzard that rolled in Sunday night into Monday and left us with below freezing temps and 5 inches. Of course, I had 5 inches before the blizzard, so... Mother nature can be cruel...


yeah, but how much snow did you get?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 28, 2018)

ANC said:


> I'm busy baking medibles...
> I've been snacking for a while now and am expecting it to hit me like a tonne of hammers any time soon.View attachment 4239967


Man, I'm getting sleepy just looking at those beauties!


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 28, 2018)

mornin everyone......

coffee is on.......

ugh why am i awake, oh that's right $$$$......crap.....bills aren't gonna pay themselves, especially the property tax crap...ugh....

welp time to take my coffee and inspect the animals then get to work.....

gonna be 73 today


----------



## ANC (Nov 28, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Man, I'm getting sleepy just looking at those beauties!


They hit like roofies.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 28, 2018)

@tyler.durden I stopped a lot of things because I lost interest. Mid life crisis - menopause - going thru some situations.

Menopause ain't no joke, it made me feel like a batshit crazy motherfucker. Couldn't focus on anything, emotional rollercoaster. It's probably TMI but hey its a fact of life most ladies have to deal with at middle age.

Shit's gone now and suddenly its like the sun is shining again and I want to get so much shit done HAHA 

I always grow flowers and stuff outside in the yard but just packed up the magic garden materials til I felt like it again.

So far today I have accomplished a bad ass cup of caramel coffee, a fat doob of blue dream, and about to start my continued organizing/getting rid of shit I don't need.

Laid out a pork loin to thaw for tonight's dinner. 

Saw Dorothy a few years ago in Nashville - not only is she beautiful she really rocks! 

Time to GET UP get on up....


----------



## ANC (Nov 28, 2018)

Ok so my wife ate like a quarter of one and at first was like, oh I feel nothing really.
Now she is at I am tripping levels again.
She is handling her shit better this time though. I know how shit those first few times are you push the tolerance boundaries.

I just fed her some really juicy and fatty braai meat and chicken.
And I guess we will hit the icecream next.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 28, 2018)

ANC said:


> Ok so my wife ate like a quarter of one and at first was like, oh I feel nothing really.
> Now she is at I am tripping levels again.
> She is handling her shit better this time though. I know how shit those first few times are you push the tolerance boundaries.
> 
> ...


Oh man fatty braai! I'm so jealous, bet that spikes her to the second stage ha ha!


----------



## ANC (Nov 28, 2018)

Yeah, shame, we had a thing on at school, we barely made it home before we had to be there.
So we ended up coming home starving and the cookies are really good.
They have that gingery cannabis taste you get when you make VG tincture. That and I used really good butter to make my cannabutter from.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 28, 2018)

Now you can go out on the veld and spear you some bush meat for the braai


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 28, 2018)

2rollingstoned said:


> @tyler.durden I stopped a lot of things because I lost interest. Mid life crisis - menopause - going thru some situations.
> 
> Menopause ain't no joke, it made me feel like a batshit crazy motherfucker. Couldn't focus on anything, emotional rollercoaster. It's probably TMI but hey its a fact of life most ladies have to deal with at middle age.
> 
> ...



Cool, I get it. I'd love to see some pics of past grows, post 'em if you got 'em


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 28, 2018)

ANC said:


> Ok so my wife ate like a quarter of one and at first was like, oh I feel nothing really.
> Now she is at I am tripping levels again.
> She is handling her shit better this time though. I know how shit those first few times are you push the tolerance boundaries.
> 
> ...


I recently gave my daughter a couple of brownies and told her to eat half of ONE and go from there. 
Naturally, she ate both of them immediately. 

Not sure exactly what happened that night, but my wife and I checked on her the next day and the place was trashed. 
Spilled syrup all over the counter, half eaten bowl of fruity pebbles & chocolate milk on the carpet in her bedroom, and the sink was overflowing with dirty dishes. 

Looked like quite a party...


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I recently gave my daughter a couple of brownies and told her to eat half of ONE and go from there.
> Naturally, she ate both of them immediately.
> 
> Not sure exactly what happened that night, but my wife and I checked on her the next day and the place was trashed.
> ...


LOL. Edibles can be extremely dangerous or at least extremely weird.  Definitely need someone experienced on hand for the novice


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 28, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL. Edibles can be extremely dangerous or at least extremely weird.  Definitely need someone experienced on hand for the novice


Edibles rock, but it's amazing how they affect people differently -- and it has nothing to do with body size or years of experience smoking weed. 
I use 2 boxes of ghirardelli dark chocolate brownie mix + 1 cup of butter, so there's an ounce of weed in each batch. 
The weed is from last years outdoor crop and you can barely tell the brownies are spiked -- until ~30 mins later...


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 28, 2018)

Indeed they do affect folks differently


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 28, 2018)

I built my own scout rifle scope mount for my POS Enfield Ishapore rifle. Sure beats shelling out $80+ for one, then going through the pain in the ass of removing the rear sight with a torch and hammer so I could install it.

$3 piece of steel and a little work was all it took. I just need to mount a picatinny rail on top of that and I'll have a mount for my red dot. I would have had the whole thing done but I misplaced the screws for the picatinny rail. They were in my tool box for my guitar tools. I just need to drill and tap two holes in the bar and cut the rail to fit and it's done.


----------



## injinji (Nov 29, 2018)

ANC said:


>


Now that is a puffy.


----------



## injinji (Nov 29, 2018)

The wife and I talked ourselves out of going to Dothan Al today. {I'm not going to Panama City until I have to} We haven't been to Sam's Club since the hurricane, and I'm out of almonds and other assorted crap I like to buy in bulk.

Yesterday we had a chainsaw crew here who got tons of shit cut and moved out to the road. {now I can walk all the way around my house} And this morning the FEMA debris removal trucks are in front of the house picking it up. Talk about good timing.

I've been busting ass everyday for the last couple of weeks. Might take the day off and go for a walk.


----------



## injinji (Nov 29, 2018)

injinji said:


> The wife and I talked ourselves out of going to Dothan Al today. {I'm not going to Panama City until I have to} We haven't been to Sam's Club since the hurricane, and I'm out of almonds and other assorted crap I like to buy in bulk.
> 
> Yesterday we had a chainsaw crew here who got tons of shit cut and moved out to the road. {now I can walk all the way around my house} And this morning the FEMA debris removal trucks are in front of the house picking it up. Talk about good timing.
> 
> I've been busting ass everyday for the last couple of weeks. Might take the day off and go for a walk.


Nevermind. I just remembered my buddy is coming on Sunday to look at the roof. So it looks like we are gong to Dothan today after all.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 29, 2018)

So far I've accomplished being on hold with unemployment for 1 hour and 26 minutes. "Your estimated wait time is longer than 30 minutes. Press 2 to stay on the line. Or hang up and don't get your money and give up on life and make the unemployment stats look a lot lower than they actually are.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 29, 2018)

Yay. I got someone who didn't hate their job and was good at it. And all is right in the world. I find if you're super soft spoken, polite and nice that those UC people want to help you get your money owed.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 29, 2018)

neosapien said:


> So far I've accomplished being on hold with unemployment for 1 hour and 26 minutes. "Your estimated wait time is longer than 30 minutes. Press 2 to stay on the line. Or hang up and don't get your money and give up on life and make the unemployment stats look a lot lower than they actually are.


I can still remember waiting in line at the local unemployment office. Then you had to answer questions to a bunch of mean old ladies who just worked there but acted like the money was theirs.

If you were 1 minute late, they sent you to the end of the line so you could be 45 minutes late.

They closed all those branch offices, started the phone computer system and put all those mean old ladies on their own unemployment line, and turned the oId office into a restaurant. Poetic justice.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 29, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I'll bet if this entire forum puts its mind to it, we could drink enough of that beer to rebuild all of California! Who's with me???


I'm in.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 29, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Yay. I got someone who didn't hate their job and was good at it. And all is right in the world. * I find if you're super soft spoken, polite and nice that those UC people want to help you get your money owed.*


Don't bother trying that with the VA penny pinchers - I ended up waiting 2+ years to get 10K worth of back pay out of them no matter how nice I was.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 29, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Indeed they do affect folks differently


got a friend that's about 65, gave him a big piece of fudge, told him not to eat it till he got home. he ate it at lunch....talked to everyone withing 3 blocks, without making on word of sense....had to tell people his meds were off the next day......no one listens to you when you tell them about edibles....it's just a cookie, or a piece of candy....


----------



## Bareback (Nov 29, 2018)

I've only applied for unemployment compensation once, back '09 after being layed off from a large commercial construction company, I started receiving my benefits in about three weeks , a very uneventful process. However I applied for food stamps and that was a total shit show, first I go in the food stamp office and I've never been before so I don't have a clue what to do. I wait in line for about two hours, and finally get to see a person who looks at me like I just kicked her dog, she asked me a question and before I can answer she says I don't qualify, so I asked why, she ignores me and calls for the next person.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 29, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I've only applied for unemployment compensation once, back '09 after being layed off from a large commercial construction company, I started receiving my benefits in about three weeks , a very uneventful process. However I applied for food stamps and that was a total shit show, first I go in the food stamp office and I've never been before so I don't have a clue what to do. I wait in line for about two hours, and finally get to see a person who looks at me like I just kicked her dog, she asked me a question and before I can answer she says I don't qualify, so I asked why, she ignores me and calls for the next person.


Don't you just love these "Public Servants" whom shit on the very people that pay their salary's.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 29, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I can still remember waiting in line at the local unemployment office. Then you had to answer questions to a bunch of mean old ladies who just worked there but acted like the money was theirs.
> 
> If you were 1 minute late, they sent you to the end of the line so you could be 45 minutes late.
> 
> They closed all those branch offices, started the phone computer system and put all those mean old ladies on their own unemployment line, and turned the oId office into a restaurant. Poetic justice.


The offices were before my time. I still remember the call centers before they had a website. Even that was a long process. 



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Don't bother trying that with the VA penny pinchers - I ended up waiting 2+ years to get 10K worth of back pay out of them no matter how nice I was.


Sorry to hear that. I've heard horror stories about them. Just ain't right. 



Bareback said:


> I've only applied for unemployment compensation once, back '09 after being layed off from a large commercial construction company, I started receiving my benefits in about three weeks , a very uneventful process. However I applied for food stamps and that was a total shit show, first I go in the food stamp office and I've never been before so I don't have a clue what to do. I wait in line for about two hours, and finally get to see a person who looks at me like I just kicked her dog, she asked me a question and before I can answer she says I don't qualify, so I asked why, she ignores me and calls for the next person.


I signed up once for foodstamps along with my UC the year after the kid was born. It was a shit show. I think they gave me 91 a month. To feed 3 people. Then I never knew what was covered. Those apples are but those apples aren't. That cereal is OK but that cereal isn't. Then I always felt like people were looking at me like "look at that piece of shit drain on the economy with the SNAP card buying carrots. What a piece of shit." So I just check no now.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 29, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Edibles rock, but it's amazing how they affect people differently -- and it has nothing to do with body size or years of experience smoking weed.
> I use 2 boxes of ghirardelli dark chocolate brownie mix + 1 cup of butter, so there's an ounce of weed in each batch.
> The weed is from last years outdoor crop and you can barely tell the brownies are spiked -- until ~30 mins later...


I've used the same recipe for a while and every time they come out different as far as time to hit. Some take 30 min and some take a few hours. 

I always screw up and think they aren't any good and eat too many.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 29, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Don't bother trying that with the VA penny pinchers - I ended up waiting 2+ years to get 10K worth of back pay out of them no matter how nice I was.


Lol. 

It's not funny but it is kind of only because I know what it's like. 

Get service connected and get a 0% rating. Wtf?


----------



## ANC (Nov 29, 2018)

My fucking car is still in for a repair job that was supposed to be done today.
Got no transport to get the wife to work tomorrow. Fuckers didn't even phone.

Had to stop halfway putting clones over into rockwool as I need another tray from the shops.
Will probably just get done with it and put them on panda film overnight or something.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 29, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Lol.
> 
> It's not funny but it is kind of only because I know what it's like.
> 
> Get service connected and get a 0% rating. Wtf?


Add mine up & it comes to 70% disabled unless you work for the VA, then my total disability is 60%. 

You can't make this shit up!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 29, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Add mine up & it comes to 70% disabled unless you work for the VA, then my total disability is 60%.
> 
> You can't make this shit up!


I kicked my appeal over to the new ramp program. At the time I did it not many vets were switching and the turnaround time was about 50 days with 50+% approval rating. As time went by my estimated completion date keeps getting pushed further back. Now in Feb all VA appeals will be moved to ramp and it will slow to a crawl.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 29, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I kicked my appeal over to the new ramp program. At the time I did it not many vets were switching and the turnaround time was about 50 days with 50+% approval rating. As time went by my estimated completion date keeps getting pushed further back. Now in Feb all VA appeals will be moved to ramp and it will slow to a crawl.


Have you talked to a VSO?
When I appealed I went down to our local American Legion and asked for a Veterans Service Officer. I simply had to sign a power of attorney type of form to allow them access to my health records & they did the rest.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 29, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I signed up once for foodstamps along with my UC the year after the kid was born. It was a shit show. I think they gave me 91 a month. To feed 3 people. Then I never knew what was covered. Those apples are but those apples aren't. That cereal is OK but that cereal isn't. Then I always felt like people were looking at me like "look at that piece of shit drain on the economy with the SNAP card buying carrots. What a piece of shit." So I just check no now.


I signed up for food stamps once in 1981.

I signed up on a Thursday, had been laid of for 7 or 8 months in a deep recession, no benefits left.

As luck would have it, I got called back to work when I got home.

I called the local welfare office immediately and said I just wanted to cancel. They said I already signed up and refused to cancel, and insisted they were sending me money and food stamps until I showed them a check stub from work.

It took a month until I actually got a check stub and they had sent $92 in food stamps.

I asked my dad what I should do with these food stamps and he said go out of town and buy some food, it's not like you stole them.

So I went to an out of town Giant Eagle and bought a standing rib roast, steaks, crab legs, trying to get to $92. quickly.

The snarky cashier runs my stuff through and says, 'you people eat pretty well.'
I told her she should see the fucking Cadillac I drove up in.

I dropped the standing rib roast off at my dad's house and told him what she said.

He laughed and said, 'fuck her, that's why you went out of town.'


----------



## ANC (Nov 29, 2018)

I miss having a dad around. Noone gives me advice anymore.


----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 29, 2018)

Finally replaced that broken motion detector light damn every time the wind blows that thing was on and my electricity bill is already high enough! I don't know how good this Amazon cheapy is going to work, guess I'll find out when it gets dark, if it doesn't work it's Lowes for a better unit tomorrow


----------



## ANC (Nov 29, 2018)

We had one that turned me off security lights for life.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 29, 2018)

ANC said:


> I miss having a dad around. *Noone gives me advice anymore.*


Secretariat in the fourth.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 29, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Don't you just love these "Public Servants" whom shit on the very people that pay their salary's.


The problem here is why worse and more sinister, I might sound like an asshole for saying this but here goes. Around here to work in the field of social services you have to have a degree in it, well guess what the University that offers that, is a almost 100% black college ( Tuskegee University home of the infamous Tuskegee airmen ) and as a result almost all social services workers are black and if you're white you'll get no help. That probably sounds racist and I guess it is, but it's also 100% the truth.
Also I worked as a grocery store clerk as a early teen and the stories of caddys and food stamps are completely true and not in a funny way. ( Sigh )


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 29, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Have you talked to a VSO?
> When I appealed I went down to our local American Legion and asked for a Veterans Service Officer. I simply had to sign a power of attorney type of form to allow them access to my health records & they did the rest.


I have.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 29, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Secretariat in the fourth.
> View attachment 4240719


But Cabbage is ahead, Bag O Wind is blowing around the back stretch, Flasher is exposing a hole between the leaders, Blinders continues to look for an opening, Big Rubber Ball is trying to bounce back and Mr. Charmin continues wiping up the rear.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 29, 2018)

Bareback said:


> The problem here is why worse and more sinister, I might sound like an asshole for saying this but here goes. Around here to work in the field of social services you have to have a degree in it, well guess what the University that offers that, is a almost 100% black college ( Tuskegee University home of the infamous Tuskegee airmen ) and as a result almost all social services workers are black and if you're white you'll get no help. That probably sounds racist and I guess it is, but it's also 100% the truth.
> Also I worked as a grocery store clerk as a early teen and the stories of caddys and food stamps are completely true and not in a funny way. ( Sigh )


that was back when they gave you actual books of "stamps" and you could sell them to whoever for 30-40 cents on the dollar.....now that they have the cards, it's a lot harder for that kind of thing to happen. not impossible....but harder


about 15 years ago i was driving a cab. i got a call to pick up. when i got there, it was a duplex. there looked to be 20 or so hispanic people wandering around, most of them dressed nicer than i was. there were three brand new pickup trucks in the driveway, still with tape in the windows, a clothesline full of brand new clothes, a box for a big screen tv in the trash by the curb. new gas grill in the garage.
two middle aged hispanic ladies come out of the house, dressed very poorly, faded old dresses, run down cracked shoes..and had me take them to the DHS....i dropped them off, waited a few minutes, and went inside to talk to the girl at the desk, the hispanic girl at the desk.... i was very respectful, wasn't rude or hateful, didn't use any racial slurs....just told her i thought they should know about what i had seen at the house i picked those two ladies up at. i was told to mind my own business, that i was a racist, that i hated hispanics, minorities, and poor people......by a lady with an accent so thick i could hardly understand her........i don't give a fuck who they were, or where they were from, or if they were white, black or fucking green....they're abusing a system set up to help those in need....anyone abusing it should have their asses kicked and be banned from ever participating again, anywhere.....


----------



## Bareback (Nov 29, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that was back when they gave you actual books of "stamps" and you could sell them to whoever for 30-40 cents on the dollar.....now that they have the cards, it's a lot harder for that kind of thing to happen. not impossible....but harder
> 
> 
> about 15 years ago i was driving a cab. i got a call to pick up. when i got there, it was a duplex. there looked to be 20 or so hispanic people wandering around, most of them dressed nicer than i was. there were three brand new pickup trucks in the driveway, still with tape in the windows, a clothesline full of brand new clothes, a box for a big screen tv in the trash by the curb. new gas grill in the garage.
> two middle aged hispanic ladies come out of the house, dressed very poorly, faded old dresses, run down cracked shoes..and had me take them to the DHS....i dropped them off, waited a few minutes, and went inside to talk to the girl at the desk, the hispanic girl at the desk.... i was very respectful, wasn't rude or hateful, didn't use any racial slurs....just told her i thought they should know about what i had seen at the house i picked those two ladies up at. i was told to mind my own business, that i was a racist, that i hated hispanics, minorities, and poor people......by a lady with an accent so thick i could hardly understand her........i don't give a fuck who they were, or where they were from, or if they were white, black or fucking green....they're abusing a system set up to help those in need....anyone abusing it should have their asses kicked and be banned from ever participating again, anywhere.....


In '87 I was looking for work, stopped by this high-rise going up in Atlanta, outside was a large groups of Hispanics standing around the fire barrel so I go to the office trailer and tell the super if he gives me a job that he would never see me standing around not working and he told me he didn't need anyone like that, I was very confused. Later I told someone this story and he said it's because the contractor was doing the job cost plus and needed it to go over budget so he could add more people to the payroll and overtime as well. Six months later I bought my first contractor license.... coincidence I think not. Now I'm not really sure what my story has to do with food stamps but I'll say about anything when I'm high AF.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 29, 2018)

i got it......lol


----------



## injinji (Nov 29, 2018)

Bareback said:


> In '87 I was looking for work, stopped by this high-rise going up in Atlanta, outside was a large groups of Hispanics standing around the fire barrel so I go to the office trailer and tell the super if he gives me a job that he would never see me standing around not working and he told me he didn't need anyone like that, I was very confused. Later I told someone this story and he said it's because the contractor was doing the job cost plus and needed it to go over budget so he could add more people to the payroll and overtime as well. Six months later I bought my first contractor license.... coincidence I think not. Now I'm not really sure what my story has to do with food stamps but I'll say about anything when I'm high AF.


Back in my Navy days my ship spent a few months in drydock. For every job there was about 2-3 times as many yardbirds as needed. When I ask my Chief about it, he just laughed and said, "job security."


----------



## injinji (Nov 29, 2018)

I lived through the trip to town. We were both wore the fuck out when we got in. Dothan isn't that many miles from Marianna, but it's night and day when it comes to damage. Strange driving on roads without debris piled up higher than your car.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 29, 2018)

My brother and I don't really get along, and we've had a contentious relationship since early childhood. The reason we're often at odds these days seems to be religion - he often wants to talk about it (thinks my son and I are hell bound because of our lack of belief), but cannot handle my handy dismantling of his stupid dogma. I'd like to see my niece more often, but unfortunately this is not up to me. Anyway, when I arrived to Thanksgiving dinner at my sister's place, my brother and his family were there. I wasn't expecting this, as I hadn't seen or talked to them all year. After a few beers, my brother walked up, gently put his arm around my shoulders, and spoke softly - "Do you remember how you used to blow Bubbles as a kid?" he asked. I smiled and replied, 'yes, I remember.' He said, "Well, I saw him the other day. He told me to tell you he said hello..." We both doubled over laughing. Fucker...


----------



## dangledo (Nov 29, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> My brother and I don't really get along, and we've had a contentious relationship since early childhood. The reason we're often at odds these days seems to be religion - he often wants to talk about it (thinks my son and I are hell bound because of our lack of belief), but cannot handle my handy dismantling of his stupid dogma. I'd like to see my niece more often, but unfortunately this is not up to me. Anyway, when I arrived to Thanksgiving dinner at my sister's place, my brother and his family were there. I wasn't expecting this, as I hadn't seen or talked to them all year. After a few beers, my brother walked up, gently put his arm around my shoulders, and spoke softly - "Do you remember how you used to blow Bubbles as a kid?" he asked. I smiled and replied, 'yes, I remember.' He said, "Well, I saw him the other day. He told me to tell you he said hello..." We both doubled over laughing. Fucker...


When i was a kid me and a few friends were outside with my old man and he was smoking a cigar. I asked him to blow o's (smoke rings) and he said i don't know o's, you blow him. 

We stood there not knowing wtf he was talking about. He made a few smoke rings and that was that. It wasn't until years later that it dawned on me what he meant. 

He also had a button on the visor of his truck that said "fellatio is not an opera". Took me years to understand that one.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 29, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Cool, I get it. I'd love to see some pics of past grows, post 'em if you got 'em


Actually I posted them here a few years ago. They were on photobucket and I don't have that account anymore.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 29, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> My brother and I don't really get along, and we've had a contentious relationship since early childhood. The reason we're often at odds these days seems to be religion - he often wants to talk about it (thinks my son and I are hell bound because of our lack of belief), but cannot handle my handy dismantling of his stupid dogma. I'd like to see my niece more often, but unfortunately this is not up to me. Anyway, when I arrived to Thanksgiving dinner at my sister's place, my brother and his family were there. I wasn't expecting this, as I hadn't seen or talked to them all year. After a few beers, my brother walked up, gently put his arm around my shoulders, and spoke softly - "Do you remember how you used to blow Bubbles as a kid?" he asked. I smiled and replied, 'yes, I remember.' He said, "Well, I saw him the other day. He told me to tell you he said hello..." We both doubled over laughing. Fucker...


It's a shame that you and brother don't get along, I lost my middle brother in '87 and my oldest in '01, I really miss them both. We often fault, I mean really fault like hospitals and stiches and shit but I really wish I could have had more time with them both. Neither one of them every seen their grandchildren ........

Your business is your business, it's just a shame is all I saying.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 29, 2018)

Bareback said:


> It's a shame that you and brother don't get along, I lost my middle brother in '87 and my oldest in '01, I really miss them both. We often fault, I mean really fault like hospitals and stiches and shit but I really wish I could have had more time with them both. Neither one of them every seen their grandchildren ........
> 
> Your business is your business, it's just a shame is all I saying.


I'm assuming you mean 'fought'. Sorry you lost your brothers. How, if I may ask? My dad was crazy, and used us kids against each other in strange, Machiavellian ways. My sister and I overcame all that and we're good friends now, but my brother is a different kind of fucked up that doesn't mesh with my own. It could be worse, and we don't choose our family...


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 29, 2018)

2rollingstoned said:


> Actually I posted them here a few years ago. They were on photobucket and I don't have that account anymore.



I see. If you're using a vpn, you can just repost them directly to RIU...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 29, 2018)

No one predicted my Cowboys winning against the saints... but I did! 

Fuck yeah!!!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 29, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I see. If you're using a vpn, you can just repost them directly to RIU...


I don't have photos. Its like you doubt I grew before or something not sure. I live in the south where a few joints is illegal so I really didn't see the need to keep photos of my illegal grows. There are a few dudes here that may remember some of my plants I grew but it was like 3 years ago. Do you need some pics of my exhaust fans, grow bags, lights and fertilizers? I just organized most of them in the past few days preparing to grow again.

I arrived here quite a few years ago to learn to grow. Everything I know I learned from this and one other forum. I used to bug folks to death thru my first grow trying to get everything perfect.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 29, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm assuming you mean 'fought'. Sorry you lost your brothers. How, if I may ask? My dad was crazy, and used us kids against each other in strange, Machiavellian ways. My sister and I overcame all that and we're good friends now, but my brother is a different kind of fucked up that doesn't mesh with my own. It could be worse, and we don't choose our family...


Yeah I meant fought..... my ability to spell is way off, having a very strong southern accent doesn't help when sounding out words either..... but to be honest I'm just mostly illiterate.

My middle brother was killed in a car wreck, after a long day of drinking and partying . It was on a sketchy backroad at a very high rate of speed. It completely changed the compose of the entire family, long story.
My oldest brother drank himself to death, after several near death ordeals he locked himself in his trailer and drank liquor till it was over. In a weird twist of events my step dad found them both. 
Mom was never the same after my middle brother passed and in '11 when she passed she had been ready for to go for a long time.
I'm the only one left, no aunt's, uncle's , only me, no one to share memories with..... really sucks at times like this ..... holidays and all.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 29, 2018)

2rollingstoned said:


> I don't have photos. Its like you doubt I grew before or something not sure. I live in the south where a few joints is illegal so I really didn't see the need to keep photos of my illegal grows. There are a few dudes here that may remember some of my plants I grew but it was like 3 years ago. Do you need some pics of my exhaust fans, grow bags, lights and fertilizers? I just organized most of them in the past few days preparing to grow again.
> 
> I arrived here quite a few years ago to learn to grow. Everything I know I learned from this and one other forum. I used to bug folks to death thru my first grow trying to get everything perfect.



I meant no offense. I'm in Chicago, we just got medical last year, but I've been growing black market for the last decade. I know what the risk is, believe me. All the growers I know are very proud of their grows, at least the first few. The shine rubs off the apple when you do it as a living for a long time, but I wouldn't imagine a grower not having any photos at all of any of their grows. It's almost like not having pics of one's kids  No big deal, carry on...


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 29, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Yeah I meant fought..... my ability to spell is way off, having a very strong southern accent doesn't help when sounding out words either..... but to be honest I'm just mostly illiterate.
> 
> My middle brother was killed in a car wreck, after a long day of drinking and partying . It was on a sketchy backroad at a very high rate of speed. It completely changed the compose of the entire family, long story.
> My oldest brother drank himself to death, after several near death ordeals he locked himself in his trailer and drank liquor till it was over. In a weird twist of events my step dad found them both.
> ...



Wow. That's all heavy, so sorry to hear it. It must be weird to be the sole survivor of your family and not be able to share all those years of memories with the people who were there...


----------



## ANC (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 29, 2018)

Random post


----------



## ANC (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 29, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Random post


sounds like jibber jabber


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 29, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> sounds like jibber jabber


 I pounced on post #33333


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 29, 2018)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4241005


You better be using latitude-adjusted water.


----------



## ANC (Nov 29, 2018)

The best fertilizer is the grower's shadow or piss jugs...
Pretty sure it is one of those two.


----------



## 420God (Nov 30, 2018)

Since my wife started her new job a month ago I've gained back all the weight I lost after stopping working out (15lbs). The robbery and her still working at the gas station must have been stressing me out more than I thought. I'm still not as toned as I'd like and deer are starting to slow down so I'm gonna start lifting again. Hopefully I'll keep it this time.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 30, 2018)

I got cut shitloads of checks yesterday from the insurance. I haven’t been this rich in a long time  But i’m homeless? Wtf!

Insurance cant find me a place to rent. I cant either. Mainly due to my dogs, but add in that so many other people are needing housing too. We’re talking people having to rent down in Sacramento, about an hour and twenty away from burnt down P-town  Those assholes in Sactown still wont open up their rentals to me because my three dogs even though insurance would take care of them bigtime. Fuckers.

Haven’t completely worked out the details with the adjuster, but looks like its gonna be trailer time here soon. Most likely the longest 5th wheel trailer I can find. Might be cool for a while.
Buying a new piece of land where I’ll put that trailer on and live while building new house. In fact i’m leaving to go meet with the realtor soon and most likely putting in a full offer.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 30, 2018)

420God said:


> Since my wife started her new job a month ago I've gained back all the weight I lost after stopping working out (15lbs). The robbery and her still working at the gas station must have been stressing me out more than I thought. I'm still not as toned as I'd like and deer are starting to slow down so I'm gonna start lifting again. Hopefully I'll keep it this time.


Do you ever find car parts in or around the deer carcases?


----------



## 420God (Nov 30, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Do you ever find car parts in or around the deer carcases?


All the time. That's usually what I look for to help find the deer.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 30, 2018)

420God said:


> All the time. That's usually what I look for to help find the deer.


Lol. My neighbor has had his mail box knocked down 3 times.

Last time somebody's mirror was wrapped around it. Those modern mirrors have a long remote control cable that can come all the way out when you hit something, cable hooked and dragged box a few feet.

Probably cost several hundred to replace that mirror, we put his mail box back up for $50. Lol.


----------



## 420God (Nov 30, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I got cut shitloads of checks yesterday from the insurance. I haven’t been this rich in a long time  But i’m homeless? Wtf!
> 
> Insurance cant find me a place to rent. I cant either. Mainly due to my dogs, but add in that so many other people are needing housing too. We’re talking people having to rent down in Sacramento, about an hour and twenty away from burnt down P-town  Those assholes in Sactown still wont open up their rentals to me because my three dogs even though insurance would take care of them bigtime. Fuckers.
> 
> ...


 
 

Could stay mobile. j/s


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 30, 2018)

420God said:


> Since my wife started her new job a month ago I've gained back all the weight I lost after stopping working out (15lbs). The robbery and her still working at the gas station must have been stressing me out more than I thought. I'm still not as toned as I'd like and deer are starting to slow down so I'm gonna start lifting again. Hopefully I'll keep it this time.


 Since the deer are starting to slow down, you could chase them down on foot and then fireman's carry them back. You'll get your old Godlike shape back in a hurry. 
On another note ... do the dabs give you munchies?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 30, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I got cut shitloads of checks yesterday from the insurance. I haven’t been this rich in a long time  But i’m homeless? Wtf!
> 
> Insurance cant find me a place to rent. I cant either. Mainly due to my dogs, but add in that so many other people are needing housing too. We’re talking people having to rent down in Sacramento, about an hour and twenty away from burnt down P-town  Those assholes in Sactown still wont open up their rentals to me because my three dogs even though insurance would take care of them bigtime. Fuckers.
> 
> ...


Aeroknow I'm so sorry. Thank you for loving your dogs.  A fifth wheel, with slider and plot of land sounds like a workable option.


----------



## 420God (Nov 30, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Since the deer are starting to slow down, you could chase them down on foot and then fireman's carry them back. You'll get your old Godlike shape back in a hurry.
> On another note ... do the dabs give you munchies?


Big time. Seems like I'm always hungry even after eating.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 30, 2018)

420God said:


> Big time. Seems like I'm always hungry even after eating.


 That does suck. I did a strain swap a coupla weeks ago and got the killer munchies. I thought I was past that sort of rookie response.


----------



## 420God (Nov 30, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> That does suck. I did a strain swap a coupla weeks ago and got the killer munchies. I thought I was past that sort of rookie response.


I don't mind it, I've always had trouble gaining weight so it helps.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 30, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> That does suck. I did a strain swap a coupla weeks ago and got the killer munchies. I thought I was past that sort of *Cookie* response.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 30, 2018)

A box of Trader Joe's oh so munchable Gorgonzola Crackers was involved.

Next day was a tribute to Bobby Z. I extruded a bunch of "psychedelic fudge dragons".


----------



## 420God (Nov 30, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> A box of Trader Joe's oh so munchable Gorgonzola Crackers was involved.
> 
> Next day was a tribute to Bobby Z. I extruded a bunch of "psychedelic fudge dragons".


Eat much salsa? I have plenty to share.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 30, 2018)

420God said:


> Eat much salsa? I have plenty to share.


 Nope; only when the evil people at El Jardin plop those wonderful awful flour tortilla chips in front of me.


----------



## 420God (Nov 30, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Nope; only when the evil people at El Jardin plop those wonderful awful flour tortilla chips in front of me.


Steaks it is then, as soon as it gets a bit colder.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 30, 2018)

@Aeroknow I am so sorry to read about the fires and your homeless situation. Have you considered buying some land and building you a home from some shipping containers? There are some pretty cool ones at less cost and you could own instead of having to rent and have a place for your sweet doggies! 

This is just an example there 1000's of designs but its more affordable than most house prices today.






Can I just say I HATE single handle faucets! Stupid moen and their cartridge crap goes bad too often. Ready to change the kitchen sink back to two handles + a sprayer. The lever has been going bad again for a few weeks and now won't even turn on. I don't have a dishwasher so this is a huge pain in my ass trying to get the dishes done. 

My hubs is highly educated but is lazy and has to pay to get anything and everything fixed. He literally can't seem to fix anything so its usually up to me. If I can't fix it I have to hire somebody to get it done. I've been looking at videos and think I can actually change all that out. I want to change the bathroom sink faucets because they are some kind of brass crap that is ugly and tries to turn green a lot. 

Probably just gonna go pick out new ones and have a pro install them. I already take care of this whole house and yard cause hubs is too busy sleeping in the chair after work and all weekend snoring with his mouth open. Sometimes I try to throw pistachios in his wide open mouth but always miss so far


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 30, 2018)

I can't stand those who just think book smarts means smart. You need both.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 30, 2018)

420God said:


> Steaks it is then, as soon as it gets a bit colder.


LOL Road trip!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 30, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> I can't stand those who just think book smarts means smart. You need both.


I believe you're right. We have a very flawed system of measuring intelligence since we only take into consideration one axis


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 30, 2018)

420God said:


> I don't mind it, I've always had trouble gaining weight so it helps.


But what you have is PRIME!


----------



## 420God (Nov 30, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> But what you have is PRIME!


Have to stay in shape if I want to have ideas and get them done.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 30, 2018)

420God said:


> Have to stay in shape if I want to have ideas and get them done.


Yes, but some get a nicer response to input. Anyway after I feed the birds I'm off for a 3 miler. Times still miserable but at least I'm finally covering real ground. Gotta love HGH.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 30, 2018)

Indagrow said:


> I can't stand those who just think book smarts means smart. You need both.


Honestly, I have a little bit of college and can run circles around this civil engineer I married.

I grew up without much, and was a single parent, so I had to learn to repair things on my own if at all possible.

I have a ton of common sense, grew up with farmers that were some of the smartest people I've ever known in my life. They had 8th grade educations and were quick witted and worked with their hands. Growing, building, repairing.

I honestly had to get out of the car in the rain, wearing a dress and waded thru water over to an air machine to air up a tire on my car. He sat in the car all tidy and dry. It's like I am the man of the house and I can never get used to this after 6 years of marriage and 10 years together. He goes to work every day and is a fabulous provider but that's where it ends.

For the first few years together I bet I heard he was a civil engineer a dozen times a week. Like starting off a sentence like "Since I'm a civil engineer" - and then try to mansplain shit to me like I'm a dumbass.

He's great at math and I'm not. That's about all he seems to know more about than I do. I've figured out how to fix and repair so many things since we married and bought this house 6 years ago!


Might as well smoke a joint and get on with my day!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 30, 2018)

420God said:


> View attachment 4241127
> View attachment 4241128
> 
> Could stay mobile. j/s


 The stone floors and counters are de luxe but the weight penalty would sit all wrong with me.


----------



## 420God (Nov 30, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> The stone floors and counters are de luxe but the weight penalty would sit all wrong with me.


I was trying to post one that looked like his kitchen with the dark hardwood but the pic was too blurry.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 30, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I got cut shitloads of checks yesterday from the insurance. I haven’t been this rich in a long time  But i’m homeless? Wtf!
> 
> Insurance cant find me a place to rent. I cant either. Mainly due to my dogs, but add in that so many other people are needing housing too. We’re talking people having to rent down in Sacramento, about an hour and twenty away from burnt down P-town  Those assholes in Sactown still wont open up their rentals to me because my three dogs even though insurance would take care of them bigtime. Fuckers.
> 
> ...


You are welcome to park your RV on my farm in Grass Valley until you find a place. Plenty of free water, I have a porta potty service every 2 weeks they can pump out your toilet or u can use the porta potty on site. 19 acres and your dogs will have the run of the place. Please consider it buddy....


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 30, 2018)

doublejj said:


> You are welcome to park your RV on my farm in Grass Valley until you find a place. Plenty of free water, I have a porta potty service every 2 weeks they can pump out your toilet or u can use the porta potty on site. 19 acres and your dogs will have the run of the place. Please consider it buddy....


@Aeroknow you might be trimming for 6 months straight if you take him up on it. Let us know if you need an emergency extraction.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 30, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> @Aeroknow you might be trimming for 6 months straight if you take him up on it. Let us know if you need an emergency extraction.


Well he can park right here next to the drying shed....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 30, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> @Aeroknow you might be trimming for 6 months straight if you take him up on it. Let us know if you need an emergency extraction.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


>


----------



## doublejj (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Nov 30, 2018)

2rollingstoned said:


> @Aeroknow I am so sorry to read about the fires and your homeless situation. Have you considered buying some land and building you a home from some shipping containers? There are some pretty cool ones at less cost and you could own instead of having to rent and have a place for your sweet doggies!
> 
> This is just an example there 1000's of designs but its more affordable than most house prices today.
> 
> ...





2rollingstoned said:


> Honestly, I have a little bit of college and can run circles around this civil engineer I married.
> 
> I grew up without much, and was a single parent, so I had to learn to repair things on my own if at all possible.
> 
> ...


From your background experience I am confident that you can install a new faucet.

Most of today's designs do not require specialty tools to install and the water supply line hoses
can be bought to length so installation is very low hassle.

DIY can save big $$$ over calling in a plumber.

It's important to ware the proper work clothes while under a sink. 
Professionals have an image to uphold ya know.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 30, 2018)

Very nice crack.
painting today 

Just painted right over this pencil sketch ,posted below, and I like the painting better. So it worked out pretty well.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Nov 30, 2018)

@lokie if my ass looked like that I would just stay naked. Now I'm old fat and broke down! hah 

Watching hubs snore in his recliner while I listen to music and get stoned. Oh wait this is every night LOL..... 

I've accomplished a lot today....

Christmas decoration on the mailbox, awesome wreaths I made on the doors, blue candles in the windows.

Sprouting some blue cheese, cheese candy & sour diesel. 

Cleaned out more of the basement and put up shelving to organize stuff. 

Ordered a new coffee maker on Black Friday - they delivered it today just in the box it came in. No outer box or packaging to cover it up. Postman packed the damned mailbox full of two bagged packages with clothes I ordered for the hubs. Then notice they also put a box on the porch. Why not put all the packages on the porch? Mailbox so damned crammed tight I had to wiggle it all out then get the mail stuffed in the back. 

Tis the season ho ho ho


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 30, 2018)

I got a year older


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 30, 2018)

Happy birthday bro


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 30, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Yeah I meant fought..... my ability to spell is way off, having a very strong southern accent doesn't help when sounding out words either..... but to be honest I'm just mostly illiterate.
> 
> My middle brother was killed in a car wreck, after a long day of drinking and partying . It was on a sketchy backroad at a very high rate of speed. It completely changed the compose of the entire family, long story.
> My oldest brother drank himself to death, after several near death ordeals he locked himself in his trailer and drank liquor till it was over. In a weird twist of events my step dad found them both.
> ...


You are welcome to come eat Christmas dinner with my family if you are in the area.

It's strange. Blood can be distant and people not related can become family.

You have friends here. 

I actually have a couple people here, mainly one, that know more about my personal life than people in my real life.


----------



## lokie (Nov 30, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I got a year older


----------



## Bareback (Nov 30, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> You are welcome to come eat Christmas dinner with my family if you are in the area.
> 
> It's strange. Blood can be distant and people not related can become family.
> 
> ...


@whitebb2727 thanks man...... I would be honored to be a part of your Christmas. It really means a lot to me for you to offer. And one of this days I will come to visit but this christmas I'm going to be bouncing around between the grandkids. But know this my friend, your offer has made me tear up a bit.

And I know that my riu family is a special group, I really love you all.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 30, 2018)

Bareback said:


> @whitebb2727 thanks man...... I would be honored to be a part of your Christmas. It really means a lot to me for you to offer. And one of this days I will come to visit but this christmas I'm going to be bouncing around between the grandkids. But know this my friend, your offer has made me tear up a bit.
> 
> And I know that my riu family is a special group, I really love you all.


You are so lucky with those wonderful grandkids, enjoy every moment.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 30, 2018)

Bareback said:


> @whitebb2727 thanks man...... I would be honored to be a part of your Christmas. It really means a lot to me for you to offer. And one of this days I will come to visit but this christmas I'm going to be bouncing around between the grandkids. But know this my friend, your offer has made me tear up a bit.
> 
> And I know that my riu family is a special group, I really love you all.


Any time.

Got some beautiful mountians trails, caves and fishing spots to roam around. 

Enjoy the grandkids my friend. That in itself is something special. I didn't have grandparents except one grandma that I didn't grow up around or see much. I was fortunate enough to get to be around her the last few years of her life. 

I'm lucky enough to have quit a bit of my family around but I've lost a number of friends I considered brothers and sisters. 

Much love here as well.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 30, 2018)

Spent Wednesday with a dude from my platoon who came to visit. Caught up over a bottle of Templeton Rye. I’m not much for Rye because they’re usually more spicy and burn-y, but it’s fairly smooth.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 30, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> You are so lucky with those wonderful grandkids, enjoy every moment.


Hey Annie how are you, well I hope. Actually I read earlier that you been running ( 3 miles I think ) and pretty quick too. Very impressive, but you always impress me. 

Your right ( as usual ) I'm very lucky and happy to have two beautiful children and three beautiful grandchildren. I wish my mom could have seen my granddaughter because they remind me of each other so much, I know mom would have been thrilled. 

Hugs and kisses

Here is a pic of each, I had to get the three year old asleep or else I can't catch up to him.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 30, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Hey Annie how are you, well I hope. Actually I read earlier that you been running ( 3 miles I think ) and pretty quick too. Very impressive, but you always impress me.
> 
> Your right ( as usual ) I'm very lucky and happy to have two beautiful children and three beautiful grandchildren. I wish my mom could have seen my granddaughter because they remind me of each other so much, I know mom would have been thrilled.
> 
> ...


Santa looks eerily like GW Bush


----------



## Bareback (Nov 30, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Santa looks eerily like GW Bush


He smelled of rum. At like before lunch on Sunday. I kept saying " bad Santa " under my breath , my wife got pissed at me and my daughter couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 30, 2018)

Bareback said:


> He smelled of rum. At like before lunch on Sunday. I kept saying " bad Santa " under my breath , my wife got pissed at me and my daughter couldn't stop laughing.


would it have been better if he smelled like weed?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 30, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Hey Annie how are you, well I hope. Actually I read earlier that you been running ( 3 miles I think ) and pretty quick too. Very impressive, but you always impress me.
> 
> Your right ( as usual ) I'm very lucky and happy to have two beautiful children and three beautiful grandchildren. I wish my mom could have seen my granddaughter because they remind me of each other so much, I know mom would have been thrilled.
> 
> ...


Ahhh so sweet! Thank you for those.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 30, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Santa looks eerily like GW Bush


Speak of the Devil. He literally just died.


----------



## ANC (Nov 30, 2018)

Hell, I'd come and stay in a trailer (or a caravan as we call them over here) on the doubleJ farm.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 1, 2018)

420God said:


> View attachment 4241127
> View attachment 4241128
> 
> Could stay mobile. j/s


Yeah I suppose but would def need a large towable growroom pulled behind the RV 
Not sure how to make that happen. I’ve converted a semi-trailer into grow before for someone, but it was parked on their land lol.


2rollingstoned said:


> @Aeroknow I am so sorry to read about the fires and your homeless situation. Have you considered buying some land and building you a home from some shipping containers? There are some pretty cool ones at less cost and you could own instead of having to rent and have a place for your sweet doggies!
> 
> This is just an example there 1000's of designs but its more affordable than most house prices today.
> 
> ...


Thank for the kind words. 
I’ll most likely be putting some shipping containers on the property but not to make into house. Any move I make when it comes to building it’s usually with future sale in mind. Def gonna be stick framed. Between me and my family and buddies, we got all trades covered to build house. Except roofing. I dont personally know any roofers anymore and I sure as hell wont be doing any large roofing jobs anymore myself. So prob gonna have to sub that out.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 1, 2018)

doublejj said:


> You are welcome to park your RV on my farm in Grass Valley until you find a place. Plenty of free water, I have a porta potty service every 2 weeks they can pump out your toilet or u can use the porta potty on site. 19 acres and your dogs will have the run of the place. Please consider it buddy....


You’re too kind bro. PM sent.


cannabineer said:


> @Aeroknow you might be trimming for 6 months straight if you take him up on it. Let us know if you need an emergency extraction.


Lol


----------



## ANC (Dec 1, 2018)

The RV is the grow room, you sleep outside like the rest of us.


----------



## 420God (Dec 1, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah I suppose but would def need a large towable growroom pulled behind the RV
> Not sure how to make that happen. I’ve converted a semi-trailer into grow before for someone, but it was parked on their land lol.
> 
> Thank for the kind words.
> I’ll most likely be putting some shipping containers on the property but not to make into house. Any move I make when it comes to building it’s usually with future sale in mind. Def gonna be stick framed. Between me and my family and buddies, we got all trades covered to build house. Except roofing. I dont personally know any roofers anymore and I sure as hell wont be doing any large roofing jobs anymore myself. So prob gonna have to sub that out.


This is what one of my neighbors has. He actually has a couple around the country to park his RV under. Travels to where ever the weather is the nicest. Only costs around 15k to build plus land. It's about 40ft long so room for a garage and grow.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 1, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah I suppose but would def need a large towable growroom pulled behind the RV
> Not sure how to make that happen. I’ve converted a semi-trailer into grow before for someone, but it was parked on their land lol.
> 
> Thank for the kind words.
> I’ll most likely be putting some shipping containers on the property but not to make into house. Any move I make when it comes to building it’s usually with future sale in mind. Def gonna be stick framed. Between me and my family and buddies, *we got all trades covered to build house. Except roofing.* I dont personally know any roofers anymore and I sure as hell wont be doing any large roofing jobs anymore myself. So prob gonna have to sub that out.


I knew you had that end handled. I'm glad they got you some money quickly so you have a few more options


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 1, 2018)

420God said:


> This is what one of my neighbors has. He actually has a couple around the country to park his RV under. Travels to where ever the weather is the nicest. Only costs around 15k to build plus land. It's about 40ft long so room for a garage and grow.
> 
> View attachment 4241685


i like that....pull in to a place, pop some seeds, 3 months later, pull out, move to the next place, pop some more seeds....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 1, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i like that....pull in to a place, pop some seeds, 3 months later, pull out, move to the next place, pop some more seeds....


In essence, this plan.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 1, 2018)

420God said:


> This is what one of my neighbors has. He actually has a couple around the country to park his RV under. Travels to where ever the weather is the nicest. Only costs around 15k to build plus land. It's about 40ft long so room for a garage and grow.
> 
> View attachment 4241685


the first building going up is going to be a 40’x60’ shop. I should be able to build a big enough grow room in there for my needs


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 1, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> the first building going up is going to be a 40’x60’ shop. I should be able to build a big enough grow room in there for my needs


LEDs or HIDs?


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 1, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> LEDs or HIDs?


HID’s.
I had made the leap to DE’s a while back but still afraid of LED’s.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 1, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> HID’s.
> I had made the leap to DE’s a while back but still afraid of LED’s.


I wonder if LEDs are getting good enough. I'm fascinated by their higher efficiency and longer lifetime. In a couple of years I'm hoping they become competitive in terms of capital costs, i.e. how much it costs to buy the lights.
@Olive Drab Green and @ANC have experience with LEDs; but I don't remember how much they like'm compared to HIDs.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 1, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I wonder if LEDs are getting good enough. I'm fascinated by their higher efficiency and longer lifetime. In a couple of years I'm hoping they become competitive in terms of capital costs, i.e. how much it costs to buy the lights.
> @Olive Drab Green and @ANC have experience with LEDs; but I don't remember how much they like'm compared to HIDs.


That is def one of the scary things about them. The cost.
I know how much 20 DE’s will cost. 20K watts of LED’s has gotta still be insane.

Love the DE’s.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 1, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I wonder if LEDs are getting good enough. I'm fascinated by their higher efficiency and longer lifetime. In a couple of years I'm hoping they become competitive in terms of capital costs, i.e. how much it costs to buy the lights.
> @Olive Drab Green and @ANC have experience with LEDs; but I don't remember how much they like'm compared to HIDs.


I like the LEDs, caveat being I've only used up to 600W in a 4X4X6 tent. I start plants in tents, transfer to outside when weather allows; then use the tents for breeding/crossing. The only drawback I've noticed is that I don't get big showy and dense nugs, but as noted only 600W. I'm experimenting this winter using the tents for a short run winter crop just to see what happens. The tents are out in an enclosed unheated north porch. Germinated, then flipped after 30 days, figger I'll harvest late Jan


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 1, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I wonder if LEDs are getting good enough. I'm fascinated by their higher efficiency and longer lifetime. In a couple of years I'm hoping they become competitive in terms of capital costs, i.e. how much it costs to buy the lights.
> @Olive Drab Green and @ANC have experience with LEDs; but I don't remember how much they like'm compared to HIDs.


Love my LEDs. I'm running 600 watts per 3x6 table. My goal is 2lbs. Hard to do with cookie strains. 21 more days til harvest, big temp swings... in coco 
10/14 lights cycle...
  

SH420


----------



## too larry (Dec 1, 2018)

420God said:


> Just don't name them, makes it harder. Unless you name them Vegan.
> 
> I think Australia even made it illegal to name farm animals.


My BIL raises two pigs a year. Last year's pigs were named Bacon and Pork Chop.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 1, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Love my LEDs. I'm running 600 watts per 3x6 table. My goal is 2lbs. Hard to do with cookie strains. 21 more days til harvest, big temp swings... in coco
> 10/14 lights cycle...
> View attachment 4241800 View attachment 4241802
> 
> SH420


"I'd eat that"


----------



## too larry (Dec 1, 2018)

ANC said:


> Dried sharkmeat chips are not too bad. very salty though.
> My grandfather loved eating tortoises. He was born in 1902.


I was raised eating Gopher Tortoises. We would pull them from their burrows with a bent wire. Now they are protected.


----------



## too larry (Dec 1, 2018)

ANC said:


> What I meant is that closer to the Mexican border, there should be more laborers than say at your border with Canada... I don't know of any Canadians lining up to come farm watermelons in the USA.
> The farmers up north still get the same price at the market, but without access to the cheap workers or subsidies, they give up eventually.


Migrant labor is just that. They follow the harvest, even to the great white north.


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 1, 2018)

Settled on a design that will feed people efficiently if I can get it up to critical mass and have employees tend to it for me. Been looking around on the web on how these fertilizer geniuses figure out a given regiment using the elements. Still kinda feeling around in the dark on that; it will come to me though. Fresh snow today truck is getting out of the hospital. Going to get some accounting done then take some cuts.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 1, 2018)

too larry said:


> My BIL raises two pigs a year. Last year's pigs were named Bacon and Pork Chop.


Call one of the next ones The LARD

Braise the lard!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 1, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Love my LEDs. I'm running 600 watts per 3x6 table. My goal is 2lbs. Hard to do with cookie strains. 21 more days til harvest, big temp swings... in coco
> 10/14 lights cycle...
> View attachment 4241800 View attachment 4241802
> 
> SH420


Lovely! My set up runs well on my hid's. It's hard to argue with success. When one of my ballasts dies I guess I'll get serious about LEDs. ODG recommended a company close by me. I keep looking but things keep getting better and better tech wise, so the longer I wait the lower the price and better performance. Losing a ballast will instantly change things.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 1, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Call one of the next ones The LARD
> 
> *Braise the lard!*


and pass the ammunition!


----------



## doublejj (Dec 1, 2018)

too larry said:


> Migrant labor is just that. They follow the harvest, even to the great white north.


Trimigrants.......


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 1, 2018)

BTW, if my BS lil experiment shows potential; I'ma getting this:
https://productiongrower.com/blogs/news/best-led-grow-lights-2018#bestva-2000w


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 1, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> BTW, if my BS lil experiment shows potential; I'ma getting this:
> https://productiongrower.com/blogs/news/best-led-grow-lights-2018#bestva-2000w


may i propose 
https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/collections/quantum-boards/products/qb288-v2-slate-2-double-combo

as an alternative idea?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 1, 2018)

I'm growing with the QBs, but the 304 or whatever it is. I'm using a 288 for clones. My setup is 100% QBs

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 1, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'm growing with the QBs, but the 304 or whatever it is. I'm using a 288 for clones. My setup is 100% QBs
> 
> SH420


Well based on those cookie shots! YUMMMMM


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 1, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> may i propose
> https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/collections/quantum-boards/products/qb288-v2-slate-2-double-combo
> 
> as an alternative idea?


Nice, looks quite interesting. Thanks


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 1, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Well based on those cookie shots! YUMMMMM


Thanks Annie. I appreciate the kind words. I love my cookie strains. Got a gelato cross, sunset sherbet cross, gelato and the cookies you just saw. The gelato I've run before. This gelato I'm growing has yet to go into rotation. Been a real bitch. The gelato cross and the sherbet cross are new, so just getting them together to be moms. 
Uh... I'm high, got a garden to tend to. 
Marijuana 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 1, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Thanks Annie. I appreciate the kind words. I love my cookie strains. Got a gelato cross, sunset sherbet cross, gelato and the cookies you just saw. The gelato I've run before. This gelato I'm growing has yet to go into rotation. Been a real bitch. The gelato cross and the sherbet cross are new, so just getting them together to be moms.
> Uh... I'm high, got a garden to tend to.
> Marijuana
> 
> SH420


Yeah I need to go in and select keepers. I just finished my third year of seed runs. Next year I'm searching through the genetics to look for jackpots to self. I should have a ton of Bodhi's catalog with Dragon Fruit, Snow Temple and Jabba's Stash seeds. Then all my CC stuff. I need to get crackin'! This shit is addictive.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 1, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> BTW, if my BS lil experiment shows potential; I'ma getting this:
> https://productiongrower.com/blogs/news/best-led-grow-lights-2018#bestva-2000w


Nice price point on that light. 

Tempting very tempting.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 1, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I wonder if LEDs are getting good enough. I'm fascinated by their higher efficiency and longer lifetime. In a couple of years I'm hoping they become competitive in terms of capital costs, i.e. how much it costs to buy the lights.
> @Olive Drab Green and @ANC have experience with LEDs; but I don't remember how much they like'm compared to HIDs.


I’ve only ever run 250w and 400w HPS with a friend in shared grows. I couldn’t really compare, but I definitely am satisfied. I didn’t want to stick my nose where it wasn’t appreciated or I’d have chimed in early. I’m personally satisfied with both COBs and QBs, although I am noticing more “light oppression” or keeping plants short and stocky when COBs are even 18” overhead of them. I think I like COBs slightly more, but QBs are equal or better in terms of PPFD and dispersion.


----------



## ANC (Dec 1, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I wonder if LEDs are getting good enough. I'm fascinated by their higher efficiency and longer lifetime. In a couple of years I'm hoping they become competitive in terms of capital costs, i.e. how much it costs to buy the lights.
> @Olive Drab Green and @ANC have experience with LEDs; but I don't remember how much they like'm compared to HIDs.


If you can build the required height ceilings, you can't go wrong with Double endeds. LEDs are great, but they come at a massive upfront cost if you want to do more than a kW. DIY you can look at about $1 / Watt. With HID you will need cooling in summer, with LED you will need heating in winter.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 2, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Love my LEDs. I'm running 600 watts per 3x6 table. My goal is 2lbs. Hard to do with cookie strains. 21 more days til harvest, big temp swings... in coco
> 10/14 lights cycle...
> View attachment 4241800 View attachment 4241802
> 
> SH420


That’s fuckin sick bro if you hit 2 with 600 watts. And yeah, especially with cookie strains because I know exactly what you’re talking about. 
I’ve rocked some cookie crosses that yielded good, but the straight up cookies suck like that. It pisses me off.

I crunched some numbers and assuming you hit 2lbs with most cuts in 18sqft under that 600watts of Led, and I get my 3lb’s with most cuts in 25 sqft under 1000w’s of DE:

The LED yields more per watt, and the DE yields more per sqft. The LED wins efficiency wise, but would be nice to know how much 1000w’s of LED costs. It is roughly $400 for DE.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 2, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> That’s fuckin sick bro if you hit 2 with 600 watts. And yeah, especially with cookie strains because I know exactly what you’re talking about.
> I’ve rocked some cookie crosses that yielded good, but the straight up cookies suck like that. It pisses me off.
> 
> I crunched some numbers and assuming you hit 2lbs with most cuts in 18sqft under that 600watts of Led, and I get my 3lb’s with most cuts in 25 sqft under 1000w’s of DE:
> ...


2lbs should be easy... it's only 900 grams. I should be able to hit 1.5g/watt with led. I'm surpassing the gram mark no problem. 

I won't be buying any bulbs for 5-10 years, where you'll buy a couple de bulbs in that time. Also, not working so hard to cool my lights. 
I run 2 tables now. When I was rockin the hps, I had 1 table and I was running some 2000+ watts (just in lighting in flower). Now I run maybe 2500 watts total. That's clones, veg, and flower lights and all ancillary items.
I was afraid of the move from hps to LEDs. Glad I switched, especially since it seems the tech caught up to the needs of growers. The technology is only getting better 

SH420


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 2, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> 2lbs should be easy... it's only 900 grams. I should be able to hit 1.5g/watt with led. I'm surpassing the gram mark no problem.
> 
> I won't be buying any bulbs for 5-10 years, where you'll buy a couple de bulbs in that time. Also, not working so hard to cool my lights.
> I run 2 tables now. When I was rockin the hps, I had 1 table and I was running some 2000+ watts (just in lighting in flower). Now I run maybe 2500 watts total. That's clones, veg, and flower lights and all ancillary items.
> ...


it might be that time, i've said i would switch when they quit coming out with "next gen" shit every other day...they're still coming out with new stuff, but not at the rate they were a year or two ago...and the savings in replacement bulbs and electricity look like they're getting pretty significant..enough to offset that initial investment.....


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 2, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it might be that time, i've said i would switch when they quit coming out with "next gen" shit every other day...they're still coming out with new stuff, but not at the rate they were a year or two ago...and the savings in replacement bulbs and electricity look like they're getting pretty significant..enough to offset that initial investment.....


I noticed savings almost immediately! Still am. I'm going on 2 yrs running them. I'm really cheating now because I have solar. I run my lights during the day. 
SH420


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 2, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Love my LEDs. I'm running 600 watts per 3x6 table. My goal is 2lbs. Hard to do with cookie strains. 21 more days til harvest, big temp swings... in coco
> 10/14 lights cycle..
> SH420



Happy Sunday Hun good to see ya! Those are some real beauties. You know I am always learning, I have found a few cool lights at some thrift stores and want to try some of them out. Super interested in LED and have invested in some at a discount. Can you show me an example of what you are using for lighting? I really don't want to hang up all these exhaust fans and shit if I don't have to. Ready for some new ideas and examples. Thanks brother love ya


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 2, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> I noticed savings almost immediately! Still am. I'm going on 2 yrs running them. I'm really cheating now because I have solar. I run my lights during the day.
> SH420


Nice! What led’s you rockin?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 2, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Nice! What led’s you rockin?


Mostly these

https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/collections/quantum-boards/products/quantum-boards?variant=8126693212252
I run the 304s with the slate 2 heatsink. 

I run 2 boards, in series, per driver.
I'm using this driver... (bought 10 for discount and I have 1 or 2 for backup)
https://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/mean-well-usa-inc/HLG-240H-C1050A/1866-2453-ND/7704009&?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI5MjzpZiC3wIV9x6tBh29hgU3EAkYASABEgJHIPD_BwE

I didn't buy them from digikey, I looked for best price and bought 'em.

For clone, same driver, 1 board, but it's the 288 board not the 304.

@2rollingstoned this post was for you too. Always learning here, as well.

SH420


----------



## ANC (Dec 3, 2018)

I just worked out I can get 50 girls on each tray.
I should try that soon....


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 3, 2018)

I bought cobs about 2 years ago thinking "when these burn out I'll upgrade" there is no sign of them burning out and at the low levels I drive them idk if they ever will. I just bought 10 more cxb3590 in 2700k to go with the 12 3500k I have, some 2020 profile aluminum and rewiring, I'll have a combination vert/horizontal (think upside down L) rig with 22 cobs passively cooled at roughly 360 watts. I fully expect to get a lb from a 3x3. In the 2 years since first building the price of electronics has gone down but I think the rest of the raw materials went up. My rig more like $3 a watt when its all said and done, but if I wanted to drive it harder it would be in the $1 per watt range.
If you are going to go led learn how to read mfg bin codes and stay away from vendors that dont publish them.


----------



## Boberman (Dec 3, 2018)

Found awesome Glass tile at home depot for 2.49 a sqft. Now I have to remodel my bathroom..... Damn you cheap tile..


----------



## Boberman (Dec 3, 2018)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4242780
> I just worked out I can get 50 girls on each tray.
> I should try that soon....


Damn those poor things look burnt.


----------



## ANC (Dec 3, 2018)

Yeah the dipping solution was a bit strong.
They are pulling through though. I need to spread them over two trays but my car isn't back from the shop yet and I don't have an unused one.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 3, 2018)

mornin everyone....ok my a little later...but still

coffee is on

nice mild weekend close to the 80F mark...light wind out of the west....


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 3, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> mornin everyone....ok my a little later...but still
> 
> coffee is on
> 
> nice mild weekend close to the 80F mark...light wind out of the west....


Morning bro, we have had serious weather yesterday and today, a tornado touched down last night bout 2 miles from my place and warnings again today. Supposed to be bringing a cold front, which will be nice.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 3, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Morning bro, we have had serious weather yesterday and today, a tornado touched down last night bout 2 miles from my place and warnings again today. Supposed to be bringing a cold front, which will be nice.


no shit.....here the wind is changing direction out of the NE, had to bring in the tomatoes(wink), had them out for sun all weekend, brought them in this morning, we have a couple of cool mornings in the upper 40's, then we got a possible of rain coming by the end of the week. Then we got sunny again for the weekend.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 3, 2018)

oh i also did some horse trading this weekend too......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 3, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> oh i also did some horse trading this weekend too......


Is it one of the Pit bull ejecting models?


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 3, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Is it one of the Pitbull ejecting models?


no no no....lol

but i did get some good stuff though within the trades
1oz of Gorilla
1oz of Kush
1/2 oz of BubbleGum

wife went after the Kush.....

and i got a few other things too....


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 3, 2018)

Last night in the back of the farm house


last night's din din.....


----------



## ANC (Dec 3, 2018)

OK decided on this configuration. I will have 44 plants on the 2x4 tray. I will flip this one tomorrow if I get my car back, so I can get supplies. And then have the next 44 ready for another tray in 30 days.
I have a 2x4 hydro tray that I use as a mother tray, It produces about 50 large cuts in 3 weeks.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 3, 2018)

Every time I see one of your post's concerning growing (or any of the other professional growers for that matter) it makes me jealous & wish I did it too.

Then I remember how tedious trimming is & I get over it quick.


----------



## ANC (Dec 3, 2018)

I was gonna chirp something about this just being a hobby.
But I'm starting a grow at a second site tomorrow.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 3, 2018)

kinda moves quick from hobby doesn't it???


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 3, 2018)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4242896
> OK decided on this configuration. I will have 44 plants on the 2x4 tray. I will flip this one tomorrow if I get my car back, so I can get supplies. And then have the next 44 ready for another tray in 30 days.
> I have a 2x4 hydro tray that I use as a mother tray, It produces about 50 large cuts in 3 weeks.


I'm curious  If you are flipping this short, are you growing many single colas in perpetual succession. Based on the last plant you posted under your LEDs that was bushy is this something new you are trying?


----------



## doublejj (Dec 3, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> kinda moves quick from hobby doesn't it???


----------



## doublejj (Dec 3, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Every time I see one of your post's concerning growing (or any of the other professional growers for that matter) it makes me jealous & wish I did it too.
> 
> Then I remember how tedious trimming is & I get over it quick.


----------



## too larry (Dec 3, 2018)

It took two hours and almost two ounces of denatured alcohol, {when I could have done it on my cat food stove with one ounce in five minutes} but I started a fire in the rain and made a cup of coffee last night at my new stealth camp.


----------



## ANC (Dec 3, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I'm curious  If you are flipping this short, are you growing many single colas in perpetual succession. Based on the last plant you posted under your LEDs that was bushy is this something new you are trying?


Well, I always read about people flipping without vegging, so yeah, I'm giving it a shot.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 3, 2018)

too larry said:


> It took two hours and almost two ounces of denatured alcohol, {when I could have done it on my cat food stove with one ounce in five minutes} but I started a fire in the rain and made a cup of coffee last night at my new stealth camp.
> 
> View attachment 4243108 View attachment 4243109 View attachment 4243110


The first shot looks like a birch branch in the forefront of the pic?
If so I love that stuff for starting fires - the oil in the bark is almost like gasoline.

Starting a fire around here in the rain might be a bit more challenging than where you're at - we get a lot of rain (most times) for days on end & it tends to make most tinder (and every other piece of wood) pretty soggy.
I personally like the low tiny spruce branches/tips that have been dead for a year or two and sheltered by the canopy of the tree for starter - they will usually start pretty reliably if you're careful & pay attention.
Once you have a good base you feed from there (slowly).


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 4, 2018)

too larry said:


> It took two hours and almost two ounces of denatured alcohol, {when I could have done it on my cat food stove with one ounce in five minutes} but I started a fire in the rain and made a cup of coffee last night at my new stealth camp.
> 
> View attachment 4243108 View attachment 4243109 View attachment 4243110


but that was one appreciated cuppa joe, right?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 4, 2018)

too larry said:


> It took two hours and almost two ounces of denatured alcohol, {when I could have done it on my cat food stove with one ounce in five minutes} but I started a fire in the rain and made a cup of coffee last night at my new stealth camp.
> 
> View attachment 4243108 View attachment 4243109 View attachment 4243110


 I must ask ... what is a cat food stove?
(I'm thinking either you have pampered kitties, or it's like a dinner bell to the local mountain lions ... )


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 4, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I must ask ... what is a cat food stove?
> (I'm thinking either you have pampered kitties, or it's like a dinner bell to the local mountain lions ... )


I'm glad I'm not the only one that didn't know what that was.

_edit: Damn, here we go_
https://gizmodo.com/can-a-1-cat-food-can-beat-a-140-backpacking-stove-1576734381


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 4, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one that didn't know what that was.
> 
> _edit: Damn, here we go_
> https://gizmodo.com/can-a-1-cat-food-can-beat-a-140-backpacking-stove-1576734381


That 'splains it; thanks!


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 4, 2018)

howdy everyone.........

coffee is on if anyone needs anything

sitting here at work trying to catch up

i love it when people ask "what kinda of beer do you drink?" and of course me being a smart ass that i am "cold ones", yeah the guy is still laughing his ass off.......


----------



## too larry (Dec 4, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The first shot looks like a birch branch in the forefront of the pic?
> If so I love that stuff for starting fires - the oil in the bark is almost like gasoline.
> 
> Starting a fire around here in the rain might be a bit more challenging than where you're at - we get a lot of rain (most times) for days on end & it tends to make most tinder (and every other piece of wood) pretty soggy.
> ...


No birch this far south. I'm in NW Florida. My go to tender is dead Spanish Moss. I keep some, along with fat wood and lint in my truck. But I was hiking, so. . . . . . .


----------



## too larry (Dec 4, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> but that was one appreciated cuppa joe, right?


Yes it was. I had saved back one of the little Butter Fingers to go with it, and smoked a bowl of Sour Moon Wreck. 

My hiking coffee recipe {for 2 cups} is 1 spoon of instant Cafe' Bastelo and half a spoon of Swiss Miss. Not too bad.


----------



## too larry (Dec 4, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I must ask ... what is a cat food stove?
> (I'm thinking either you have pampered kitties, or it's like a dinner bell to the local mountain lions ... )


That and Fancy Feast are generic names for any free standing denatured alcohol stove. That is one that doesn't have to have a separate pot stand. Here is one I was using a few months ago. {I couldn't find a good picture of my current stove}


----------



## too larry (Dec 4, 2018)

One day last week I dropped one of the lens out of my glasses. Been using my TV and farm glasses since. This morning I made a speed run to the vision center at Walmart. They got me put back together, and cleaned the hell out of them. Really need new glasses, jut haven't taken the time to set up an appointment.

My favorite thrift store opened this morning for the first time since the hurricane. I ran by there while I was in town. I hit the lottery on hiker gear. Got a North Face rain jacket, two fleeces, top and bottom long underwear {non matching though}, a thick and fuzzy top and bottom sleep set, two nice coats {and three CD's} all for 12 bucks. I had to get to work early today, so I couldn't hit all of my thrift stores, but I did stop at one more. They have been in full hurricane relief mode, and just opened back up as a store last week. But half the store is free stuff, with the back half still a thrift store. Last week I got a Bass Pro Shop camping pillow and a poncho. This time I got a grey disaster blanker, a neck gaiter and a purple pair of those open finger gloves with the magnetic mitten flip cover for my wife. Also found a base layer shirt in the thrift store part. I gave a five dollar donation for all of it. So for 17 bucks, I got at least 200-300 worth of gear.

You can go for years and not get a haul like that.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 4, 2018)

too larry said:


> One day last week I dropped one of the lens out of my glasses. Been using my TV and farm glasses since. This morning I made a speed run to the vision center at Walmart. They got me put back together, and cleaned the hell out of them. Really need new glasses, jut haven't taken the time to set up an appointment.
> 
> My favorite thrift store opened this morning for the first time since the hurricane. I ran by there while I was in town. I hit the lottery on hiker gear. Got a North Face rain jacket, two fleeces, top and bottom long underwear {non matching though}, a thick and fuzzy top and bottom sleep set, two nice coats {and three CD's} all for 12 bucks. I had to get to work early today, so I couldn't hit all of my thrift stores, but I did stop at one more. They have been in full hurricane relief mode, and just opened back up as a store last week. But half the store is free stuff, with the back half still a thrift store. Last week I got a Bass Pro Shop camping pillow and a poncho. This time I got a grey disaster blanker, a neck gaiter and a purple pair of those open finger gloves with the magnetic mitten flip cover for my wife. Also found a base layer shirt in the thrift store part. I gave a five dollar donation for all of it. So for 17 bucks, I got at least 200-300 worth of gear.
> 
> You can go for years and not get a haul like that.


I hit the local Goodwill at least once a week. There's 2 in town, the RPGW (Rich People Good Will) has a better selection. Eddie Bauer, Cabela, LL Bean. Some almost brand new. SMH, rich folk


----------



## 420God (Dec 4, 2018)

too larry said:


> One day last week I dropped one of the lens out of my glasses. Been using my TV and farm glasses since. This morning I made a speed run to the vision center at Walmart. They got me put back together, and cleaned the hell out of them. Really need new glasses, jut haven't taken the time to set up an appointment.
> 
> My favorite thrift store opened this morning for the first time since the hurricane. I ran by there while I was in town. I hit the lottery on hiker gear. Got a North Face rain jacket, two fleeces, top and bottom long underwear {non matching though}, a thick and fuzzy top and bottom sleep set, two nice coats {and three CD's} all for 12 bucks. I had to get to work early today, so I couldn't hit all of my thrift stores, but I did stop at one more. They have been in full hurricane relief mode, and just opened back up as a store last week. But half the store is free stuff, with the back half still a thrift store. Last week I got a Bass Pro Shop camping pillow and a poncho. This time I got a grey disaster blanker, a neck gaiter and a purple pair of those open finger gloves with the magnetic mitten flip cover for my wife. Also found a base layer shirt in the thrift store part. I gave a five dollar donation for all of it. So for 17 bucks, I got at least 200-300 worth of gear.
> 
> You can go for years and not get a haul like that.


I've gotten a few pair from here. https://www.goggles4u.com

As long as your prescription is up to date.


----------



## too larry (Dec 4, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> I hit the local Goodwill at least once a week. There's 2 in town, the RPGW (Rich People Good Will) has a better selection. Eddie Bauer, Cabela, LL Bean. Some almost brand new. SMH, rich folk


There is five thrift stores where I do my shopping. I try to skip a week when I can, but if I go to town, I try to hit all of them. Goodwill is kind of high price. You have to really know the value of what you're buying. I've got some steals, but paying $4.50 for a $10 shirt isn't smart.

I go down the rows of shirts and feel them. I buy all the silk and wool shirts in my size that are in decent shape. Silk is my favorite hiking material. So light.


----------



## too larry (Dec 4, 2018)

420God said:


> I've gotten a few pair from here. https://www.goggles4u.com
> 
> As long as your prescription is up to date.


It's been over two years, so I have to have an exam. I'm happy with the guys there. I've been using them since I've been wearing glasses. The last 10-12 years. The day you get your exam and pick out your frames, any extra glasses you buy are half price. So I go ahead and load up on shades, TV glasses, farm glasses, etc, etc.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 4, 2018)

too larry said:


> There is five thrift stores where I do my shopping. I try to skip a week when I can, but if I go to town, I try to hit all of them. Good Will is kind of high price. You have to really know the value of what you're buying. I've got some steals, but paying $4.50 for a $10 shirt isn't smart.


You are high price. Most shirts are 1 or 2.99. I got a nice near new Carhartt, lined, canvas type cloth jacket for $3 last time out. Nice Eddie Bauer lined flannel shirts for $3 too.


----------



## too larry (Dec 4, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> You are high price. Most shirts are 1 or 2.99. I got a nice near new Carhartt, lined, canvas type cloth jacket for $3 last time out. Nice Eddie Bauer lined flannel shirts for $3 too.


Once in a while I can talk the Goodwill clerk into charging me shorts prices for a shirt, and save a buck. But I do have to be picky. The Habitat Re-Store is kind of pricey too. But I rarely buy clothes there.

My favorite store has gone up to 2 bucks for shirts and 4 for pants. But I'm in there so often, I will get a discount. Like today, the lady gave me a break on price. Even with buy one get one, it should have been over 20 bucks.

There is another store where pants, shirts and shirts are still a dollar. And the one that I got the gloves and such today, they are 50 cents on short sleeve, a dollar on long sleeve.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 4, 2018)

So one fucking day after the winter service furnace guy was here, the pump breaks and I have water backing up, dripping inside the furnace and seeping out onto the floor. Is that suspicious or what?

At my daughters place, don't have a good siphon tube so I have to keep sticking paper towels in there to drain the basin so I can go home and come back in the morning. 

Perfectly good red emergency pump for tankless hot water heater, don't have extra pipe and tools right now.

Back tomorrow. This sucks.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 5, 2018)

morning ladies and gent........45F in this great state....light wind out of the NE....

coffee is on

gotta give hay to the cattle, then off to work..


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 5, 2018)

Just about finished with Bodhi Dragon Fruit. I've been smoking this one and I must say it's one of the best smokes I've had since my youth. A very nice pain reliever, relaxer with a wonderful imaginative head. I'm getting ready to pop about a dozen of these to begin my search for keepers. Overall I think this one ranks with the best I've smoked.

It's going to be a seedy, weedy Christmas


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4244034
> Just about finished with Bodhi Dragon Fruit. I've been smoking this one and I must say it's one of the best smokes I've had since my youth. A very nice pain reliever, relaxer with a wonderful imaginative head. I'm getting ready to pop about a dozen of these to begin my search for keepers. Overall I think this one ranks with the best I've smoked.
> 
> It's going to be a seedy, weedy Christmas


killer, you too...

right now i'm going for a male and female project for some fresh beans....for next season. I kept my keeper for this season

on a side note: that a load of seed there love......


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4244034
> Just about finished with Bodhi Dragon Fruit. I've been smoking this one and I must say it's one of the best smokes I've had since my youth. A very nice pain reliever, relaxer with a wonderful imaginative head. I'm getting ready to pop about a dozen of these to begin my search for keepers. Overall I think this one ranks with the best I've smoked.
> 
> It's going to be a seedy, weedy Christmas


At 9:03 on the pan, 16 seeds in, that's a keeper.

It works picking scratch tickets. Sometimes.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 5, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> At 9:03 on the pan, 16 seeds in, that's a keeper.
> 
> It works picking scratch tickets. Sometimes.


LOL, fuckin Tangie


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 5, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> killer, you too...
> 
> right now i'm going for a male and female project for some fresh beans....for next season. I kept my keeper for this season
> 
> on a side note: that a load of seed there love......


Yes I've been running seed tables for the past three years. Started with selfing GG#4, C99, Inda's Sour Diesel, Inda's Bubba Kush and Reserva Privada Kosher Kush, moved to a Cali Connection year last year. I crossed my CC's with a really nice CC Boss Hogg. This year has been a dedicated Bodhi year, Jabba's Stash, Snow Temple and Dragon Fruit (thank you Bobby Z wherever you are).

I still have two Solo cups full of seeds from my Kosher run and about as much as you see from everyone else LOL. I don't think I need to buy another seed for the rest of my life ha ha

What Strains are you working on?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 5, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> At 9:03 on the pan, 16 seeds in, that's a keeper.
> 
> It works picking scratch tickets. Sometimes.


Come help  I have deferred house maintenance I could trade you. You know you love it.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Come help  I have deferred house maintenance I could trade you. You know you love it.


Could be tough getting away. I'd have to retrain the wife to pick up dog poop.

I don't like dog poop sitting in the yard. She lost that job when I retired.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 5, 2018)

Right now, i'm experimenting with the last season's experiements. Case in point in the other thread, i have 3 of those. Also have a Bubblegum i got gifted from a friend she's also going now, and a Mexican Sativa which i'll be doing late spring into summer. Been thinking of crossing the Bubblegum, just dunno yet. Might wait

Most of my see are aquired in weird ways, usually i'll buy just a reggie bag, or maybe a hydro bag.....if they're seed in there, i save them and run them see what they look like, if i don't like the looks i'll horse trade the seedling for other things that i need.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 5, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Could be tough getting away. I'd have to retrain the wife to pick up dog poop.
> 
> I don't like dog poop sitting in the yard. She lost that job when I retired.


That does pose a dilemma. Let me think about it. JJ says he may do the BBQ this spring. By then I may have a solution (or I could start not picking up dog poop now to entice you) and you could shanghai @neosapien away. Spring here could be to early for pool openings there. So it might work. Let me smoke some more of this Dragon Fruit and see.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 5, 2018)

always looking for new goodies btw, little limited where i'm at though, kinda sux


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 5, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> always looking for new goodies btw, little limited where i'm at though, kinda sux


We are always limited by one circumstance of another. My son lives in Venice Beach you can't spit without hitting legal pot shops. It's cheap and ubiquitous even an hour away. Yet here I grow.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> We are always limited by one circumstance of another. My son lives in Venice Beach you can't spit without hitting legal pot shops. It's cheap and ubiquitous even an hour away. Yet here I grow.


here don't breathe, this state is so backwards when it comes to things of that sort....hope it changes next year....yet i'm still growing and going


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 5, 2018)

New pump with lights and shit.

 
checking out garage


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 5, 2018)

LOL. "Lights and shit", mission accomplished




It's quite strange that many of us DIYers have said/felt the same thing, lights and shit do fix things


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 5, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4244212 View attachment 4244213
> New pump with lights and shit.
> 
> View attachment 4244214
> checking out garage


yep, you know your a grower when you can never look at a garage the same.....


----------



## mbajohn1990 (Dec 5, 2018)

Today i finished and submitted some work, put my new tent together and hung the light, watered my plants, made some important phone calls, and created an avatar on riu.


----------



## too larry (Dec 5, 2018)

The wife and I went into town and ate breakfast at the diner. Trash plate with two over easy. I only ate half, but it still ruined the rest of the day. {I've ate soybeans, granola, pumpkin seeds, Kashi and dried cranberries for breakfast forever} I did take down a little more of the garden fence, stacked the T-posts and rolled up the wire. I've got most of it that doesn't have trees on it.

When I get the trees cut and the rest of it up, I'm going to run a line between two trees and make a shed out of one of those big blue FEMA tarps. I've been stacking the lumber I'm rescuing from the pole barn roof on the ground without any cover. Now that I have most of the sections of roof turned over so I can get to the tin, I need to get a better place to put it.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 5, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL. "Lights and shit", mission accomplished
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 They provide the so-welcome fiction of greater control


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 5, 2018)

I logged in about 7 times today. Anyone else keep getting dropped?


----------



## Plantinator (Dec 5, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> I logged in about 7 times today. Anyone else keep getting dropped?


I was trying to log in like five times before I was successful, so yes!
Yesterday kinda the same.
You got kiddie probs in this forum?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 5, 2018)

Plantinator said:


> I was trying to log in like five times before I was successful, so yes!
> Yesterday kinda the same.
> You got kiddie probs in this forum?


Kiddies, Socks, Trolls - you name it.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 5, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> They provide the so-welcome fiction of greater control


It lights up when it fails. Lol. 

Just in case the wet floor doesn't set off a red flag.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 5, 2018)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4242896
> OK decided on this configuration. I will have 44 plants on the 2x4 tray. I will flip this one tomorrow if I get my car back, so I can get supplies. And then have the next 44 ready for another tray in 30 days.
> I have a 2x4 hydro tray that I use as a mother tray, It produces about 50 large cuts in 3 weeks.


I'm interested to find out how your set up works out through flowering. The rule of thumb for sog is 4 per square foot maximum, with severe pruning it gets pretty crowded even then. My guess is it will quickly get too crowded for comfort. Good luck, I'm subbed...


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 5, 2018)

Another harvest. Still the best part of waking up


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 5, 2018)

Plantinator said:


> I was trying to log in like five times before I was successful, so yes!
> Yesterday kinda the same.
> You got kiddie probs in this forum?


We have sock puppet account problems in this forum. As a new guy, you're automatically in a category that has the oldtimers assume a "watch and wait" posture. Thus I suggest you brace for a cool reception that you may or may not deserve. It's not necessarily personal.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 5, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> I logged in about 7 times today. Anyone else keep getting dropped?


Same here @Blue Wizard I keep dropping likes to people because I've gotten signed out. It's been going on for awhile.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 5, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> We have sock puppet account problems in this forum. As a new guy, you're automatically in a category that has the oldtimers assume a "watch and wait" posture. Thus I suggest you brace for a cool reception that you may or may not deserve. It's not necessarily personal.


Last Activity:
A moment ago
Joined:
Dec 3, 2010
OMG it’s 10 year anniversary . It’s incredible isn’t it?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 5, 2018)

P. S. I don’t consider myself an old timer. I concider myself an old fuck.


----------



## lokie (Dec 5, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Last Activity:
> A moment ago
> Joined:
> Dec 3, 2010
> OMG it’s 10 year anniversary . It’s incredible isn’t it?


Happy anniversary!


----------



## Coloradoclear (Dec 5, 2018)

So I am on my 114 hour of work without a day off since the 25th . . . And I haven't lost mind yet


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 5, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> ......snip.......
> 
> View attachment 4244214
> checking out garage


Why is @doublejj vaping in your garage? JJ you never mentioned you vaped!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Why is @doublejj vaping in your garage? JJ you never mentioned you vaped!


I was actually looking for a guy at a urinal to stand behind. But not until the 3rd hit.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 5, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Same here @Blue Wizard I keep dropping likes to people because I've gotten signed out. It's been going on for awhile.


What about the stay logged in box? Seems to work for me when I'm getting bounced a lot.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 5, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> What about the stay logged in box? Seems to work for me when I'm getting bounced a lot.


That setting allows for man in the middle attacks.


----------



## ANC (Dec 6, 2018)

Man in the middle sounds like a sexual position.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 6, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Last Activity:
> A moment ago
> Joined:
> Dec 3, 2010
> OMG it’s 10 year anniversary . It’s incredible isn’t it?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Last Activity:
> A moment ago
> Joined:
> Dec 3, 2010
> OMG it’s 10 year anniversary . It’s incredible isn’t it?


----------



## Plantinator (Dec 6, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> We have sock puppet account problems in this forum. As a new guy, you're automatically in a category that has the oldtimers assume a "watch and wait" posture. Thus I suggest you brace for a cool reception that you may or may not deserve. It's not necessarily personal.


Many likes you got for this post.
Thank you for explaining me what is going on in the community. In fact I do believe that it is something like what you said but have you all not been the new ones somewhen?

Personally... Hmm, how could it be personally if nobody knows who or how I am? But cool that you made it clear anyways.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2018)

Plantinator said:


> Many likes you got for this post.
> Thank you for explaining me what is going on in the community. In fact I do believe that it is something like what you said but have you all not been the new ones somewhen?
> 
> Personally... Hmm, how could it be personally if nobody knows who or how I am? But cool that you made it clear anyways.


 It breaks down thus:

If you are genuinely new, it cannot be personal.

If, however, you are one of the many sock puppet accounts that have appeared recently - accounts from well-known members seeking to conceal their identity for whatever reason - then the conflicts surrounding the old member apply. That can be personal. 

I have had the good fortune to be a newbie back when sock puppet accounts weren't the problem they have been for the last 3 or so years.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 6, 2018)

Plantinator said:


> Many likes you got for this post.
> Thank you for explaining me what is going on in the community. In fact I do believe that it is something like what you said but have you all not been the new ones somewhen?
> 
> Personally... Hmm, how could it be personally if nobody knows who or how I am? But cool that you made it clear anyways.


We have a rough crowd here in TNT, but all good peeps. Don't take shit talk personally and don't make shit talk personal. Enjoy being badgered or take your ball and go home, we'll laugh at you either way.

Welcome to TNT.

PS post nudes of your mom for at least three likes. 

PSS post nudes of yourself for maybe one like....... maybe


----------



## Plantinator (Dec 6, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> If, however, you are one of the many sock puppet accounts that have appeared recently - accounts from well-known members seeking to conceal their identity for whatever reason - then the conflicts surrounding the old member apply. That can be personal.


Ah, now I really do understand!
No, I am not a socket puppy, definitely not!
I am some guy from Germany which has registered here, after being a member for many years in a german forum, to get information from american growers which I can definitely say are like two or three years ahead than the german growers.

One example?
When you guys were growing with COBs the german growers were in the beginning of growing with LEDs, at the moment plain COBs are the shit in german forum but here you are much further in trying out new things we - in Germany - will be talking and discussing in the future.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 6, 2018)

Plantinator said:


> Ah, now I really do understand!
> No, I am not a socket puppy, definitely not!
> I am some guy from Germany which has registered here, after being a member for many years in a german forum, to get information from american growers which I can definitely say are like two or three years ahead than the german growers.
> 
> ...



PSS post German nudes for international likes


----------



## Plantinator (Dec 6, 2018)

Bareback said:


> PSS post German nudes for international likes


Like to see the big ones or the small ones?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 6, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Another harvest. Still the best part of waking up
> 
> 
> View attachment 4244254
> ...


Decaf???...pussy


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Why is @doublejj vaping in your garage? JJ you never mentioned you vaped!


that aint JJJJ....no overalls, not an army hat.....can't see but i bet no ted socks or w/e you call em....and no GIANT plants to hide behind


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 6, 2018)

Plantinator said:


> Like to see the big ones or the small ones?


they're all good....well....they ain't all good, but we'll still rate them


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 6, 2018)

Morning everyone...hope everyone is okie dokie.....

Coffee is up and brewing, working on my first right now

55F here today with a light rain, looks like we got more in the works coming....

wouldn't want to be in the panhandle when this thing hits........ brrrrr

welp off to ck the animals

seems we have a new personality here.....hmm


----------



## Plantinator (Dec 6, 2018)

Bareback said:


> we'll laugh at you either way.


Why would you guys laugh at me?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2018)

Bareback said:


> PSS post German nudes for international likes


Took the dix right outta my mouf, where's @Gary Goodson


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2018)

Plantinator said:


> Why would you guys laugh at me?


 Wie gefällt es Ihnen in unserer gemütlichen Webseite? Echte Neulinge sind herzlich willkommen, aber nicht alte Kämpfer in Tarnkleidung.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2018)

Plantinator said:


> Why would you guys laugh at me?


Well to start with your username, it's shades of our past gubernator, Arnold the g'scherda


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Took the dix right outta my mouf, where's @Gary Goodson


Lol 


Love ya


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone...hope everyone is okie dokie.....~snip~
> 
> wouldn't want to be in the panhandle when this thing hits........ brrrrr
> 
> ...


Oh you dirty cker you.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> Love ya


Have you decided on your Christmas menu? Kid's are going to Brazil so I'm going to eat eggs or something


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Have you decided on your Christmas menu? Kid's are going to Brazil so I'm going to eat eggs or something


Same as every year. We gotta act whyte, so I make prime rib every Christmas.

And I hope y’all read “whyte” with that southern twang.


----------



## Plantinator (Dec 6, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Wie gefällt es Ihnen in unserer gemütlichen Webseite? Echte Neulinge sind herzlich willkommen, aber nicht alte Kämpfer in Tarnkleidung.


Dankeschön, es gefällt mir gut, aber die Verurteilung sitzt tief. Aber ich denke, wir sollten Englisch schreiben, denn das verstehen die meisten hier.
Was this google translator? Just asking because the grammar is really good for google translation.

So to finish this ... you will get your own imagination of who or what I am.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 6, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Oh you dirty cker you.


welp gotta get your hands in there to make sure of things.....

gotta get a little dirty and smelly too.......especially with cow shit on your boots.....speaking of....eek....sheesh that will wake u up in the morning


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 6, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> welp gotta get your hands in there to make sure of things.....
> 
> gotta get a little dirty and smelly too.......especially with cow shit on your boots.....speaking of....eek....sheesh that will wake u up in the morning


Well now I’m up.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2018)

Plantinator said:


> Dankeschön, es gefällt mir gut, aber die Verurteilung sitzt tief. Aber ich denke, wir sollten Englisch schreiben, denn das verstehen die meisten hier.
> Was this google translator? Just asking because the grammar is really good for google translation.
> 
> So to finish this ... you will get your own imagination of who or what I am.


No. I am first-generation mit Eltern aus Wien.

Thank you for passing the German Test. You are now a provisional Abiturient.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 6, 2018)

Plantinator said:


> ... you will get your own imagination of who or what I am.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4244564


I'm going with this one as a nod to the bear, what do you think?


----------



## Plantinator (Dec 6, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> You are now a provisional Abiturient.


I was even before. I got the "matura" about seven years ago.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 6, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> No. I am first-generation mit Eltern aus Wien.
> 
> Thank you for passing the German Test. You are now a provisional Abiturient.


Hey bear, how ya doing? It’s 10:30am where I’m at and I’m all hopped up on Dramamine! 


Actually, that’s a lie. I’ve never had motion sickness a day in my life. The truth is I’m on beer #3


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Well now I’m up.


Up to what?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 6, 2018)

Plantinator said:


> Why would you guys laugh at me?


we laugh at everybody...including ourselves....


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 6, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Well now I’m up.


me too....eek that a smell that will wake ya

and just to think, i gotta shovel this up soon


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2018)

Plantinator said:


> I was even before. I got the "matura" about seven years ago.


There is a suspicious, sly undercurrent to your posts that seems positively French.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> There is a suspicious, sly undercurrent to your posts that seems positively French.


You guys always coveted those vineyards didn't you.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Hey bear, how ya doing? It’s 10:30am where I’m at and I’m all hopped up on Dramamine!
> 
> 
> Actually, that’s a lie. I’ve never had motion sickness a day in my life. The truth is I’m on beer #3


Shower beer 
Toilet beer
I'm stumped by pretext #3. I must learn my new chosen ~burp~ culture.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> You guys always coveted those vineyards didn't you.


Not the vineyards. Germans are efficient. We wanted the cased bottles of someone else's hard work. What am I; a _verdammter _peasant?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Not the vineyards. Germans are efficient. We wanted the cased bottles of someone else's hard work. What am I; a _verdammter _peasant?


It did fail the Austrian patois test.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 6, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone...hope everyone is okie dokie.....
> 
> Coffee is up and brewing, working on my first right now
> 
> ...


where the fuck do you live? in the middle of the damn pacific ocean? it's 11 am and you're getting up to see to the animals? by 11 they've gotten out, been to town, watched a movie, and come back......i've already gotten around the outside of a half a pot of coffee, and you're just making some?....are the animals nocturnal?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 6, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> I’ve never had motion sickness a day in my life.


That would all change chasing a hurricane in 210 feet of Twisted steel & Sex appeal.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2018)

LOL


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 6, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Shower beer
> Toilet beer
> I'm stumped by pretext #3. I must learn my new chosen ~burp~ culture.


That’s not even meant to be a hashtag old man. Or a pound sign. I think I meant “number 3” but don’t take my word for it. I’ve been drinking already. 

Mrs you know who is gonna be upset when she gets home.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> That’s not even meant to be a hashtag old man. Or a pound sign. I think I meant “number 3” but don’t take my word for it. I’ve been drinking already.
> 
> Mrs you know who is gonna be upset when she gets home.


I'd be upset at prime rib for xmas where's the tamale love? We all must make sacrifices.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 6, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That would all change chasing a hurricane in 210 feet of Twisted steel & Sex appeal.
> 
> View attachment 4244571


I just jerk off on the side of the boat the whole time. Never even notice what’s going on around me. Focus my man, focus!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I'd be upset at prime rib for xmas where's the tamale love? We all must make sacrifices.


No way, that’s one thing I don’t do! The bitches make the tamales.


Wait... so I guess that means I should be making them?! Fuck me running... let me go start on the masa


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I'm going with this one as a nod to the bear, what do you think?


works for me


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> No way, that’s one thing I don’t do! The bitches make the tamales.
> 
> 
> Wait... so I guess that means I should be making them?! Fuck me running... let me go start on the masa


LOL god I miss really good tamales. Masa light as a feather and just the right ratio to tasty filling, about 2 good bites. I could never get them right. I guess I don't have the tamale gene. I wonder with Crispr.....


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL god I miss really good tamales. Masa light as a feather and just the right ratio to tasty filling, about 2 good bites. I could never get them right. I guess I don't have the tamale gene. I wonder with Crispr.....


Mother in law(aka crazy ass women) is making tamales today. I told her I want some with salsa verde and queso. She said ok so I’m golden! Can’t wait


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> That’s not even meant to be a hashtag old man. Or a pound sign. I think I meant “number 3” but don’t take my word for it. I’ve been drinking already.
> 
> Mrs you know who is gonna be upset when she gets home.


 I figured it out!

Your liver is an old pro and can anticipate and hold off two beers. The third is the "got a third hand, bitch?" beer.

DDOS.
Distributed denial of sobriety.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 6, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I figured it out!
> 
> Your liver is an old pro and can anticipate and hold off two beers. The third is the "got a third hand, bitch?" beer.
> 
> ...


Lmao


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 6, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> where the fuck do you live? in the middle of the damn pacific ocean? it's 11 am and you're getting up to see to the animals? by 11 they've gotten out, been to town, watched a movie, and come back......i've already gotten around the outside of a half a pot of coffee, and you're just making some?....are the animals nocturnal?


texas, the big state in the south.....i've been up since 7am this morning working with things around the house first....it's what happens when you have animals. Wake up with water, 3 S's, then off to the outside, come back in make coffee before the Mrs's wakes up. I've been running like the wind this morning getting ready for the rains coming....make sure everyone is safe and sound.....then half cup coffee...feeding time for cattle and horses inspection of pins to make sure no critters getting in......then i'm off to work...where i'm at now.....had my first full cup when i announced it, working on the second now......

we're laid back around here....if u haven't noticed...lol


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> texas, the big state in the south.....i've been up since 7am this morning working with things around the house first....it's what happens when you have animals. Wake up with water, 3 S's, then off to the outside, come back in make coffee before the Mrs's wakes up. I've been running like the wind this morning getting ready for the rains coming....make sure everyone is safe and sound.....then half cup coffee...feeding time for cattle and horses inspection of pins to make sure no critters getting in......then i'm off to work...where i'm at now.....had my first full cup when i announced it, working on the second now......
> 
> we're laid back around here....if u haven't noticed...lol


It's POURING rain here, flash floods ahead sigh......


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 6, 2018)

It’s way to early for this. I just jammed stairway to heaven and I’m so good I air guitared the last part AND air drummed the shits too! 


Top that mother fuckers!


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> It's POURING rain here, flash floods ahead sigh......


that same system is heading here, reports say 2 to 3" where i'm but snow and ice for the panhandle or shall i say Dallas North ward.......


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> It’s way to early for this. I just jammed stairway to heaven and I’m so good I air guitared the last part AND air drummed the shits too!
> 
> 
> Top that mother fuckers!


This is the winter of my discontent! I must continue to clean fucking seeds. I also need to go buy some christmas stamps for the fucking seeds, fucking cannabis


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> This is the winter of my discontent! I must continue to clean fucking seeds. I also need to go buy some christmas stamps for the fucking seeds, fucking cannabis


I just harvested Bob’s “the sauce” it’s such a great one that I can’t let it go.




Even ^ that’s a lie, I for the record, don’t grow anymore. Someone even told me I only grow dix!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 6, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> texas, the big state in the south.....i've been up since 7am this morning working with things around the house first....it's what happens when you have animals. Wake up with water, 3 S's, then off to the outside, come back in make coffee before the Mrs's wakes up. I've been running like the wind this morning getting ready for the rains coming....make sure everyone is safe and sound.....then half cup coffee...feeding time for cattle and horses inspection of pins to make sure no critters getting in......then i'm off to work...where i'm at now.....had my first full cup when i announced it, working on the second now......
> 
> we're laid back around here....if u haven't noticed...lol


Thought about @BudmanTX the other day.
Saw a picture of one of our earthquake damaged roads & the caption said:
"Alaska is splitting in half so Texas can be the Third largest state"
Lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 6, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Thought about @BudmanTX the other day.
> Saw a picture of one of our earthquake damaged roads & the caption said:
> "Alaska is splitting in half so Texas can be the Third largest state"
> Lol


Oh you mother fucker! We are large and in charge.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 6, 2018)

I got most of the leaves up, except for spots I can't drive the tractor over.

I'm not big on raking but it's a nice day and somebody has to do it.

So it's off to the shed and the great outdoors where the weed smell offends no one.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 6, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Oh you mother fucker! We are *~pretty big~* and in charge.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 6, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Thought about @BudmanTX the other day.
> Saw a picture of one of our earthquake damaged roads & the caption said:
> "Alaska is splitting in half so Texas can be the Third largest state"
> Lol


LOL.........


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 6, 2018)

GG#4 s-1

Pretty popular around these parts, lol.

Got to get up for the afternoon.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 6, 2018)

Plantinator said:


> Why would you guys laugh at me?


TNT does what TNT does.



And because we grow da weed.
Da good weed.


Also just joking around, so calm down.....


----------



## Bareback (Dec 6, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> Same as every year. We gotta act whyte, so I make prime rib every Christmas.
> 
> And I hope y’all read “whyte” with that southern twang.


I read everything with a southern twang. And it helps to read all my post that way too.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 6, 2018)

"Say, are those 600's?"


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 6, 2018)

Plantinator said:


> Many likes you got for this post.
> Thank you for explaining me what is going on in the community. In fact I do believe that it is something like what you said but have you all not been the new ones somewhen?
> 
> Personally... Hmm, how could it be personally if nobody knows who or how I am? But cool that you made it clear anyways.


Bilder von fetten deutschen Einlauf Krankenschwestern gesucht. nach einem Freund fragen


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 6, 2018)

Was going through some old boxes for a woman and found an old s&w model 31 .32 long. She let me have it. It was missing some parts but I found them on eBay for $50. So I got $50 in a Smith revolver. Supposed to be accurate guns. The blue is gone but I figured it would make a good pocket gun.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 6, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I wonder if LEDs are getting good enough. I'm fascinated by their higher efficiency and longer lifetime. In a couple of years I'm hoping they become competitive in terms of capital costs, i.e. how much it costs to buy the lights.
> @Olive Drab Green and @ANC have experience with LEDs; but I don't remember how much they like'm compared to HIDs.


LEDs work great. The cost though. The cost is better than it used to be. 

I still like mixed spectrum pot over anything. I went to cobs and like them. Still thinking about adding some t5 10,000k+uva back in. 

For large scale de is the way to go unless you got the money.


Aeroknow said:


> That is def one of the scary things about them. The cost.
> I know how much 20 DE’s will cost. 20K watts of LED’s has gotta still be insane.
> 
> Love the DE’s.


For sure. Go with de less you have the money for LEDs. For large scale growing de makes sense. LEDs would be great. Figure a dollar a watt for LEDs. You wouldn't need as many watts. So about 600 or 700 watts of led for every 1000 of hid. So about 14,000 watts to replace 20,000 of hid. That's 14 grand. 

I bet those de would come close to that. It's about $600 per each de? So about 12 grand. Figure bulb changes and you may not be saving much.

Edit. So 400 per de. So 8 grand vs about 12-14 grand for led. Add in cooling cost and it might be worth it.


----------



## Plantinator (Dec 6, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Bilder von fetten deutschen Einlauf Krankenschwestern gesucht. nach einem Freund fragen


Google Translator ... fuck off ...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Plantinator (Dec 6, 2018)

I really do think that this (+ the speech on early August) was his grave-nail!
I do love Kennedy because I think he was a person that really was somebody to change something in the world.

Wh are you bringing this video right now, @tangerinegreen555 ? Poor you are imho


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 6, 2018)

Plantinator said:


> I really do think that this (+ the speech on early August) was his grave-nail!
> I do love Kennedy because I think he was a person that really was somebody to change something in the world.
> 
> Wh are you bringing this video right now, @tangerinegreen555 ? Poor you are imho





6 dix Google Translator said:


> Google Translator ... fuck off ...


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 6, 2018)

Plantinator said:


> I really do think that this (+ the speech on early August) was his grave-nail!
> I do love Kennedy because I think he was a person that really was somebody to change something in the world.
> 
> Wh are you bringing this video right now, @tangerinegreen555 ? Poor you are imho


I hope it burns when you pee. 
(Ich hoffe es brennt beim pinkeln)


----------



## Plantinator (Dec 6, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I hope it burns when you pee.
> (Ich hoffe es brennt beim pinkeln)


Ich kann dir in die Augen pissen, dann kannst du mir sagen, ob es brennt.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 6, 2018)

Piss mir nicht auf den Rücken und erklär mir, es regnet!"


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2018)

Plantinator said:


> Ich kann dir in die Augen pissen, dann kannst du mir sagen, ob es brennt.


You've won me over. I no longer believe you are a sock puppet, merely an asshole. Oh well it all ends up the same.


----------



## Plantinator (Dec 6, 2018)

tangerine, wieso denn so schlecht drauf?
Ich bin nur ein Grower, der von weit weit entfernt von eurem Wissen profitieren möchte! (vielleicht nicht gerade von deinem, denn du bist wohl einer dieser unausgegorenen Zeitgenossen, mit denen niemand etwas zu tunhaben möchte!)

Wenn du ein Proble mit mir hast, dann lass uns das privat ausdiskutieren, aber denke nicht, dass du deinen Schwanz hier raushängen lassen kannst, nur weil du länger dabei bist!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2018)

Plantinator said:


> tangerine, wieso denn so schlecht drauf?
> Ich bin nur ein Grower, der von weit weit entfernt von eurem Wissen profitieren möchte! (vielleicht nicht gerade von deinem, denn du bist wohl einer dieser unausgegorenen Zeitgenossen, mit denen niemand etwas zu tunhaben möchte!)
> 
> Wenn du ein Proble mit mir hast, dann lass uns das privat ausdiskutieren, aber denke nicht, dass du deinen Schwanz hier raushängen lassen kannst, nur weil du länger dabei bist!


Google Translator ... fuck off ...


----------



## Plantinator (Dec 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Google Translator ... fuck off ...


So? I am able to talk/write in your language. Of course, if you are writing in german, I firstly think, what a nice gesture but then I realizeit is just that you guys trying to fuck around with me. Why are you doing this?

I understand that you are having your "family" here for the last years, as I do with the people in my german forum. But I do not understand that you are badging somebody who is just new to the forum and tries to get along here ... nice to be fucked from all sides and if defending being pushed to the outside ...


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2018)

Plantinator said:


> So? I am able to talk/write in your language. Of course, if you are writing in german, I firstly think, what a nice gesture but then I realizeit is just that you guys trying to fuck around with me. Why are you doing this?
> 
> I understand that you are having your "family" here for the last years, as I do with the people in my german forum. But I do not understand that you are badging somebody who is just new to the forum and tries to get along here ... nice to be fucked from all sides and if defending being pushed to the outside ...


I see, you are searching for acceptance. So you aren't german enough for the germans on your forum. So you have come to visit us to see if we'll fall for your phony Google Translator german. This requires the cock holster coefficient. So how many dix can you fit in your mouth at one time.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 6, 2018)

Plantinator said:


> Google Translator ... fuck off ...


" Over the hills we go laughing all the way "


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 6, 2018)

Plantinator said:


> Ich kann dir in die Augen pissen, dann kannst du mir sagen, ob es brennt.


LOL

We are testing your metal; i.e determining what you are made of Fritz.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4244590
> GG#4 s-1
> 
> Pretty popular around these parts, lol.
> ...


Nice! they look similar to a strain I had going for several years LOL well trimmed too!


----------



## Plantinator (Dec 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Google Translator ... fuck off ...



tangerine, why so bad? I'm just a grower who wants to benefit from your knowledge from afar! (maybe not yours, because you're probably one of those half-baked contemporaries with whom no-one wants to do anything!) If you have a problem with me, let's talk about it privately, but do not think you can hang your dick out here just because you're in it for longer! [(c) google]


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL
> 
> We are testing your metal; i.e determining what you are made of Fritz.


I'm going with pot metal


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 6, 2018)

Plantinator said:


> So? I am able to talk/write in your language. Of course, if you are writing in german, I firstly think, what a nice gesture but then I realizeit is just that you guys trying to fuck around with me. Why are you doing this?
> 
> I understand that you are having your "family" here for the last years, as I do with the people in my german forum. But I do not understand that you are badging somebody who is just new to the forum and tries to get along here ... nice to be fucked from all sides and if defending being pushed to the outside ...


Van képed anyádról?


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I'm going with pot metal


I was thinking Chi-com kitchen sink castings


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 6, 2018)

Finally done with fall cleanups(I think). Just now winterizing equipment. Might be chasing snow this weekend if KY gets hit like they say.


----------



## Plantinator (Dec 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I see, you are searching for acceptance. So you aren't german enough for the germans on your forum. So you have come to visit us to see if we'll fall for your phony Google Translator german. This requires the cock holster coefficient. So how many dix can you fit in your mouth at one time.


Oh yes, definitely, I am not german enough for my german forum. And that is why I am coming to RIU to brillant with my "google translator english"?
Funnyly, the question, "how many dix (sic) can you fit in your mouth at one time" was successfully answer by your mom, the answer was given by.
By the way it was "faih..."


----------



## Plantinator (Dec 6, 2018)

P.S. You make me a socket puppy ...


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 6, 2018)

Fritzy, Fritzy, calm down. You are opening up too many fronts; remember what happened last time that occurred


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Fritzy, Fritzy, calm down. You are opening up too many fronts; remember what happened last time that occurred


LOL they are still blaming that one on the Austrian Trojan Horse


----------



## Plantinator (Dec 6, 2018)

To fit the thread topic ... my accomplish today is:

"
*You have been awarded a trophy: Keeps Coming Back*"

Sick isnt it


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 6, 2018)

Plantinator said:


> To fit the thread topic ... my accomplish today is:
> 
> "
> *You have been awarded a trophy: Keeps Coming Back*"
> ...


See how easy that was?


----------



## Plantinator (Dec 6, 2018)

Yestenings,

easy it was. :O

Sadly most of the human interaction is like this. Especially in the streets.



Singlemalt said:


> remember what happened last time that occurred


Yes, it was the most peaceful decade for the last decades of years so far then ...


----------



## Plantinator (Dec 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL they are still blaming that one on the Austrian Trojan Horse


That shows unknowlege and inacceptance in it's finest ...


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 6, 2018)

calm down man........please don't let you alligator mouth overload the humming bird ass please...

you seem cool, just fyi mate


----------



## dangledo (Dec 6, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Finally done with fall cleanups(I think). Just now winterizing equipment. Might be chasing snow this weekend if KY gets hit like they say.





We're about three weeks behind on cleanups from all the snow we've had. As soon as it's dry enough to get back out there, we get hit again. Just got in from our 6th snow this year. Wet stuff today with a hard refreeze tonight. Hope you get some stuff to push


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> It's POURING rain here, flash floods ahead sigh......





BudmanTX said:


> that same system is heading here, reports say 2 to 3" where i'm but snow and ice for the panhandle or shall i say Dallas North ward.......


Then to me..


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 6, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Then to me..


yep, your welcome.....lol


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I'm going with pot metal


“Pot” metal may be to cool


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2018)

Plantinator said:


> tangerine, why so bad? I'm just a grower who wants to benefit from your knowledge from afar! (maybe not yours, because you're probably one of those half-baked contemporaries with whom no-one wants to do anything!) If you have a problem with me, let's talk about it privately, but do not think you can hang your dick out here just because you're in it for longer! [(c) google]


No; you had it right with this phrase.
"weit weit entfernt von eurem Wissen" 

As far as your insulting each and every one of the OGs here, you've worn out your welcome with many of us. I doubt you're German. Austrian possibly - we are congenital assholes - but you're simply not brillianting well enough with either your Germlish or your Engman to be convincingly German-speaking

Wo in Syrien ist also Ihre Heimat?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2018)

_ceterum censeo:_ I find it fascinating that the new talent enjoins me to do it in English, then disregards his own complaint. It bespeaks a bad attitude.

As for continuing any of this in PM away from public scrutiny, fat chance. That is a liar's request. A discordant note, as the Germans and Austrians with whom I grew up had a much more scrupulously honest and considerate way about them.

I wonder if this is generational. The younger generation may have abandoned all decorum, with the corollary of abandoning integrity. In that case _das Vaterland_ is in the same death spiral as the rest of the West. _O tempora; o mores. _


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 6, 2018)

Plantinator said:


> To fit the thread topic ... my accomplish today is:
> *You have been awarded a trophy: Keeps Coming Back*"
> Sick isnt it


Keep at it you're just about ready to qualify for the big one...


----------



## Plantinator (Dec 6, 2018)

O temora, o mores for this forum ...

To be honest, I do not know why you are bullying me that way.
I have just been fucked from many angles ... and when I am trying to defend me (with the same words but differently written) I am the one that is behaving non-applying. If applying or fitting to your forum means to bend down for you guys then I will just leave as fast as I (stupidly) got into the forum.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Keep at it you're just about ready to qualify for the big one...
> View attachment 4244715


500 he he


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2018)

Plantinator:

You PMed me with issues I've already brought up in the public forum. If you are genuinely interested in a path to resolution, I will only do it here in the public portion of the forum. Do not PM me again with such a request.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2018)

Plantinator said:


> O temora, o mores for this forum ...
> 
> To be honest, I do not know why you are bullying me that way.
> I have just been fucked from many angles ... and when I am trying to defend me (with the same words but differently written) I am the one that is behaving non-applying. If applying or fitting to your forum means to bend down for you guys then I will just leave as fast as I (stupidly) got into the forum.


 I recommend that course of action. Your Goodson's CHC won't even take Warsaw.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 6, 2018)

i warned ya bout that alligator shit....owe well....


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 6, 2018)

I made Angus burger soup with fresh vegetables & buttermilk cornbread with Irish butter. 

Worked on my never ending Genealogy projects. 

Smoked several joints of Tangerine dream. 

Organized more stuff in my kitchen and bought this nifty cork divider in a wooden box to keep all my chef knives in the drawer. I love to cook and collected far too much stuff that I don't need. Gadgets & appliances that rarely get used are going into the sell pile. Starting to cull out some pots and pans that I've had forever and just look rough and time to get rid of. 

Worked on a corner of the basement that I am renovating into a dressing/makeup room. Adding shelves for my shoes & boots. Going to look for some bright vanity lights for the makeup table mirror this weekend. I am the typical female and love makeup and perfume...I have far too many products and gonna get rid of some of those as well. I always have about 10 bottles and jars of products in the shower that take up too much room. 

I meditated a bit and made myself go on with my day even tho I am so sad about a friend passing away. I have to actively fight off depression as it gets cold outside. I have to focus on not hibernating and try to start being more social. I tend to isolate myself in winter and its a bad habit I am trying to break. 

I need to go out dancing and socializing more often. It's just kind of boring always going out alone. 

Hope you all had a great day and accomplished more than I did


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 6, 2018)

dangledo said:


> We're about three weeks behind on cleanups from all the snow we've had. As soon as it's dry enough to get back out there, we get hit again. Just got in from our 6th snow this year. Wet stuff today with a hard refreeze tonight. Hope you get some stuff to push


I've yet to drop a blade. It's all wet lots and low temps so just chucking salt. Boring. Ready for some actual snow so I can play.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I've yet to drop a blade. It's all wet lots and low temps so just chucking salt. Boring. Ready for some actual snow so I can play.


I've always wondered how you guys deal with the really heavy, wet shit? That seems like it could get dangerous fast.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 6, 2018)

Plantinator said:


> O temora, o mores for this forum ...
> 
> To be honest, I do not know why you are bullying me that way.
> I have just been fucked from many angles ... and when I am trying to defend me (with the same words but differently written) I am the one that is behaving non-applying. If applying or fitting to your forum means to bend down for you guys then I will just leave as fast as I (stupidly) got into the forum.


@Plantinator, people are jerking your chain because you are reacting.
Understand this forum is exactly like a family, most of us have known each other for years and we like to play a bit rough at times much as siblings do.
You are not being singled out - most new members go through some sort of hazing just to see where your head is at and also determine if your account is a war-sock (an all too often occurrence)

Smartassery is a valuable commodity around here and goes a long way showing you can not only tell a joke, but take one as well.
G/L my friend.
GWN


----------



## lokie (Dec 6, 2018)

Plantinator said:


> Ah, now I really do understand!
> No, I am not a socket puppy, definitely not!
> ~


If not then it's all good. Have a toke.






If you are then


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 6, 2018)

2rollingstoned said:


> I made Angus burger soup with fresh vegetables & buttermilk cornbread with Irish butter.
> 
> Worked on my never ending Genealogy projects.
> 
> ...


Come on over and we'll burn one.


----------



## too larry (Dec 6, 2018)

Yesterday I had heard loggers down the road. This morning I went to look, and sure enough they are cutting my cousin's trees. There have been rumors that the mills were closing, so I was really starting to worry my timber might not get cut. But as soon as they get done with my cousin's three plots, they should start on mine and Sister's next. Finger crossed. 

Since I was in the neighborhood, I hiked in and chopped the four late Too Slo's in HG patch. I had hell of a time finding them. Nothing looks the same in the woods. It was 8 weeks since the hurricane yesterday, and they got one drink of water in that time. But none of them were really dry. In fact, the constant rain had me stressing. But there was only small spots of dead bud where it was touching pine trees. Two of them were getting almost no sun. I should have cut the trees around them, but it's not my land, so. . . . .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 6, 2018)

too larry said:


> Yesterday I had heard loggers down the road. This morning I went to look, and sure enough they are cutting my cousin's trees. There have been rumors that the mills were closing, so I was really starting to worry my timber might not get cut. But as soon as they get done with my cousin's three plots, they should start on mine and Sister's next. Finger crossed.
> 
> Since I was in the neighborhood, I hiked in and chopped the four late Too Slo's in HG patch. I had hell of a time finding them. Nothing looks the same in the woods. It was 8 weeks since the hurricane yesterday, and they got one drink of water in that time. But none of them were really dry. In fact, the constant rain had me stressing. But there was only small spots of dead bud where it was touching pine trees. Two of them were getting almost no sun. I should have cut the trees around them, but it's not my land, so. . . . .
> 
> View attachment 4244794


lookin good! Very tasty.


----------



## too larry (Dec 6, 2018)

Also got the tin off one 12 foot section of pole barn roof. I need to salvage enough of it to put a roof on the one shed in the best shape.

I'm just a touch anti-social, and while I was working out by the road, three people stopped to talk to me. I told the wife I was going to drag it all down to the garden to get some privacy.


----------



## too larry (Dec 6, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lookin good! Very tasty.


That is a sativa leaning cross of mine. They are tall, lanky and take forever to finish. The plan was to cross them with some of Poly Shunk {Shit/Skunk} crosses to back up flower time, but with the hurricane, I never got back to pollinate them.

It's Chicken Pen 1 X Slo 2. I gave a little of it to my buddy, and he smoked a bowl at work. He wasn't high, so he smoked another. He started mowing grass, and soon was so fucked up he worked right through lunch, then past his knock off time. He called me up and said, that weed is too slow. It's creeper as hell. Thus the name.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 6, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> Come on over and we'll burn one.


Best idea I've read all day


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 6, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Edit. So 400 per de. So 8 grand vs about 12-14 grand for led. Add in cooling cost and it might be worth it.


It’s the “might be worth it” that is scary. Now if I had already experimented with led’s (surprised I haven’t) I would know and would feel confident in installing them.


whitebb2727 said:


> So about 600 or 700 watts of led for every 1000 of hid


it’s not quite that large of a difference though, with DE’s(the way I grow) unless dudes are yielding 3lbs/600w of led. I consistently yielded 3lb’s under each 1000W dE, whereas 2lb’s was considered killing it with old single ended hid lamps. I’m sure newer led’s woop the shit out of single endeds like that, but not quite as extreme of a difference compared to DE’S but still are more efficient.

I’m hoping to get on an agricultural power rate this next property as it is zoned ag. Huge difference in power costs. Almost half. Here in California where PG&E not only rapes us for power, they also start fires that burn down your whole entire community 

I used to say it’s the price to live in paradise. I dunno what to say anymore.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> ......snip.... Here in California where PG&E not only rapes us for power, *they also start fires that burn down your whole entire community*
> 
> I used to say it’s the price to live in paradise. I dunno what to say anymore.


With impunity and immunity


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 6, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> It’s the “might be worth it” that is scary. Now if I had already experimented with led’s (surprised I haven’t) I would know and would feel confident in installing them.
> 
> it’s not quite that large of a difference though, with DE’s(the way I grow) unless dudes are yielding 3lbs/600w of led. I consistently yielded 3lb’s under each 1000W dE, whereas 2lb’s was considered killing it with old single ended hid lamps. I’m sure newer led’s woop the shit out of single endeds like that, but not quite as extreme of a difference compared to DE’S but still are more efficient.
> 
> ...


I don't even know why I use led. Electric is cheap here.

I've been thinking about a buried shipping container grow with nothing but led powered by solar and wind. 

I get using de. It produces so much the cost really isn't a concern. De efficiency isn't that bad. 

Do what you know. To each thier thier own.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 7, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I've always wondered how you guys deal with the really heavy, wet shit? That seems like it could get dangerous fast.


Just gotta take your time and have your wits about you.


----------



## ANC (Dec 7, 2018)

Set up a micro grow for a friend using some of my old equipment.
It is just a 400W, so we are limited in what we can do I guess.
He doesn't get to complain as I paid for everything.
I'm even paying the power bill.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 7, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I've always wondered how you guys deal with the really heavy, wet shit? That seems like it could get dangerous fast.


And you take lots of breaks. Bring something to burn or vape and have the garage all warmed up.
And it was so nice yesterday.


----------



## ANC (Dec 7, 2018)

I don't know how you guys can be so blase about frozen water falling everywhere.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 7, 2018)

ANC said:


> I don't know how you guys can be so blase about frozen water falling everywhere.


Lol. Blase is my middle name.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 7, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol. Blaze is my middle name.


FIFY


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 7, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> FIFY


It's kind of seasonal. Lol.


----------



## 420God (Dec 7, 2018)

Fuck it's cold out. This is gonna be a long winter.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 7, 2018)

420God said:


> Fuck it's cold out. This is gonna be a long winter.
> 
> View attachment 4245032


Just do what your city implies. Birnamwood, should keep you warm


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 7, 2018)

420God said:


> Fuck it's cold out. This is gonna be a long winter.
> 
> View attachment 4245032


Full sun and a toasty 26°

 
Bring your beach towel.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 7, 2018)

where's those damn swim trunks


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 7, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> where's those damn swim trunks
> View attachment 4245048


 

Lost them last July. I'll look behind the dryer.


----------



## 420God (Dec 7, 2018)

Little trick we learned to keep the stock tanks from freezing. Jugs half filled with salt water. The cows move them around so the water can't freeze over. Much cheaper/better than running 3000w heaters 24/7.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 7, 2018)

420God said:


> Little trick we learned to keep the he stock tanks from freezing. Jugs half filled with salt water. The cows move them around so the water can't freeze over. Much cheaper/better than running 3000w heaters 24/7.
> 
> View attachment 4245054


Nice, you are so clever. I love it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 7, 2018)

Morning everyone.....55F and raining here the high is gonna be much higher

coffee is ready


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 7, 2018)

too larry said:


> Also got the tin off one 12 foot section of pole barn roof. I need to salvage enough of it to put a roof on the one shed in the best shape.
> 
> I'm just a touch anti-social, and while I was working out by the road, three people stopped to talk to me. I told the wife I was going to drag it all down to the garden to get some privacy.
> 
> View attachment 4244795 View attachment 4244798 View attachment 4244800


I've got two of those battery drills in 18 volt.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 7, 2018)

ANC said:


> I don't know how you guys can be so blase about frozen water falling everywhere.


Hard not to. People either love plowing or absolutely despise it. No real middle ground. Now shoveling snow is a different story.


Changed out a solenoid that was getting red hot. Wasntt the problem. Bad ground. Now I've gotta find where through a cluster fuck of wires. Yay.


----------



## ANC (Dec 7, 2018)

Over here people will just be plowing the shit in front of their neighbour's house


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 7, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Now shoveling snow is a different story.


If you're taking a shoveling poll I vote *Fick Nein!*


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 7, 2018)

Cannot complain about mine, finally.

@BudmanTX that rain will be here just in time for the weekend..


----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 7, 2018)

Today I was able to accomplish the extinguishing of an oil fire on my stove! (My first-ever!) ..wasn't too big a deal but you wouldn't know it by the amount of smoke still in the house! :/


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 7, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Bilder von fetten deutschen Einlauf Krankenschwestern gesucht. nach einem Freund fragen


do they have to be fat?


----------



## dangledo (Dec 7, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If you're taking a shoveling poll I vote *Fick Nein!*


It's tough to find returning help to say the least

The trick is to say last one, a lot


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 7, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Was going through some old boxes for a woman and found an old s&w model 31 .32 long. She let me have it. It was missing some parts but I found them on eBay for $50. So I got $50 in a Smith revolver. Supposed to be accurate guns. The blue is gone but I figured it would make a good pocket gun.
> View attachment 4244643


throw some permablue on it, and then the protectant they make, it'll last till you're in the ground


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 7, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> _ceterum censeo:_ I find it fascinating that the new talent enjoins me to do it in English, then disregards his own complaint. It bespeaks a bad attitude.
> 
> As for continuing any of this in PM away from public scrutiny, fat chance. That is a liar's request. A discordant note, as the Germans and Austrians with whom I grew up had a much more scrupulously honest and considerate way about them.
> 
> I wonder if this is generational. The younger generation may have abandoned all decorum, with the corollary of abandoning integrity. In that case _das Vaterland_ is in the same death spiral as the rest of the West. _O tempora; o mores. _


but...Cato, Carthage is already destroyed.....¿


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 7, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Cannot complain about mine, finally.
> 
> @BudmanTX that rain will be here just in time for the weekend..
> 
> View attachment 4245097


gonna be like that all day today, which is not bad, looking forward, it gonna be sunny here for Saturday and Sunday.....might have a chance to put out the space tomatoes to let them get sun and a little wind in the leaves.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 7, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Was going through some old boxes for a woman and found an old s&w model 31 .32 long. She let me have it. It was missing some parts but I found them on eBay for $50. So I got $50 in a Smith revolver. Supposed to be accurate guns. The blue is gone but I figured it would make a good pocket gun.
> View attachment 4244643


https://www.gunbroker.com/item/792751579
not a bad looking unit cleaned up, and look at the price tag.....


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 7, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Hard not to. People either love plowing or absolutely despise it. No real middle ground. Now shoveling snow is a different story.
> View attachment 4245080
> 
> Changed out a solenoid that was getting red hot. Wasntt the problem. Bad ground. Now I've gotta find where through a cluster fuck of wires. Yay.


I don't envy you that.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 7, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> throw some permablue on it, and then the protectant they make, it'll last till you're in the ground





Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.gunbroker.com/item/792751579
> not a bad looking unit cleaned up, and look at the price tag.....


Is permablue that cheap cold blue? I hate the look of that stuff. 

I'm going to rust blue it.





You can also make hot blue with lye and ammonium nitrate. If amonium nitrate isn't available then potassium or sodium nitrate can be used. One gallon of distilled water, 5 pounds lye and pound of nitrate. Be careful when mixing. Little at a time and then boil it and add gun parts. Boil gun for 30 min to an hour for desired finish. 

I like rust bluing.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 7, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.gunbroker.com/item/792751579
> not a bad looking unit cleaned up, and look at the price tag.....


The model 31 is worth about $450 to $500 in good shape. That $750 price is most likely because it's new old stock and never been fired.

My wife likes it and may end up with it.

Smith and Wesson quit selling parts and only do warranty jobs now which making parts hard to find. 

When I looked up prices on numerich each little part was 10 to 40 bucks each. When I found the eBay listing for all internals for $50 I jumped on it.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 7, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Is permablue that cheap cold blue? I hate the look of that stuff.
> 
> I'm going to rust blue it.
> 
> ...


I once rust blued a 12g double .... built a sweat box & Rusted and then hand 'carded' off the rust at least a dozen times with steel wool...Beautiful deep black/blue color..


----------



## too larry (Dec 7, 2018)

too larry said:


> . . . . . . . .It's Chicken Pen 1 X Slo 2. . . . . .


I was suffering from Balk Tackwards syndrome yesterday. What I meant to say was Too Slo is Slo 2 X Chicken Pen 1.


----------



## too larry (Dec 7, 2018)

ANC said:


> I don't know how you guys can be so blase about frozen water falling everywhere.


Not all of us are. Frost are big deals to me.


----------



## too larry (Dec 7, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've got two of those battery drills in 18 volt.


Mine has got used more the last month than it had the 3-4 years that I've had it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 7, 2018)

Cut up my credit card , took out $500 cash, became a Sams club member. Logging all my cash purchases on a clip board and placing the receipt s in an envelope.


----------



## too larry (Dec 7, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Cut up my credit card , took out $500 cash, became a Sams club member. Logging all my cash purchases on a clip board and placing the receipt s in an envelope.


Sam's Clubs have some good prices. But do your homework before buying. I got a great deal on an underwater camera at Sam's last week. I had bought one years ago for 200+ and saw one for 150 and bought it. Got home and was watching You Tube videos to see what it would do. One had a link to Amazon in the description, so I clicked it. Camera, plus extra battery, sdcard, cleaning kit and lost video recovery CD. All for 139. My deal didn't feel as good then.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 7, 2018)

doublejj said:


> I once rust blued a 12g double .... built a sweat box & Rusted and then hand 'carded' off the rust at least a dozen times with steel wool...Beautiful deep black/blue color..


Yea. I like the look of it. Rust blue has been used for a long time. Have you seen the old Damascus or twisted steel shotguns that are rust blue? Got rings on them because of the way the metal was made. Pretty.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 7, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yea. I like the look of it. Rust blue has been used for a long time. Have you seen the old Damascus or twisted steel shotguns that are rust blue? Got rings on them because of the way the metal was made. Pretty.


Yes, I have a AS Degree in Gunsmithing from Lassen College. The rust blued shotgun was a school project.
https://www.lassencollege.edu/academics/course-outlines/Pages/gunsmithing.aspx


----------



## too larry (Dec 7, 2018)

I got another 12 foot section of pole barn roof taken apart and the tin and 2X8's {from yesterday and today} stacked. I have two more sections ready to be taken apart, then. . . . .

If any of you guys have any ideas about how to get this 36 foot section taken apart so I can flip it over, I'm all ears. They will pull apart with the tractor, but I don't want to damage them anymore than they are already.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 7, 2018)

doublejj said:


> Yes, I have a AS Degree in Gunsmithing from Lassen College. The rust blued shotgun was a school project.
> https://www.lassencollege.edu/academics/course-outlines/Pages/gunsmithing.aspx


I was actually thinking about becoming a gunsmith. There are none around here.

I'll check it out. Thanks.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 7, 2018)

too larry said:


> I got another 12 foot section of pole barn roof taken apart and the tin and 2X8's {from yesterday and today} stacked. I have two more sections ready to be taken apart, then. . . . .
> 
> If any of you guys have any ideas about how to get this 36 foot section taken apart so I can flip it over, I'm all ears. They will pull apart with the tractor, but I don't want to damage them anymore than they are already.
> 
> View attachment 4245410


 You need an unhammer.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 7, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I was actually thinking about becoming a gunsmith. There are none around here.
> 
> I'll check it out. Thanks.


Lassen College is Great School in a beautiful part of Northern California. About 2hrs North of Reno Nv...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 7, 2018)

Full House post ... sixes over threes


----------



## lokie (Dec 7, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Full House post ... sixes over threes


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 7, 2018)

doublejj said:


> Lassen College is Great School in a beautiful part of Northern California. About 2hrs North of Reno Nv...


I don't think Cali is possible. How long is the course?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 7, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> throw some permablue on it, and then the protectant they make, it'll last till you're in the ground


Not to dis permablue by my previous comment. Ive used it a couple times and the finish was never quit right. Always looked a little off. I'm sure it will work and there is a trick to using it. 

I'm going the route of rust blue. It looks more traditional.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 7, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I don't think Cali is possible. How long is the course?


It took me 2 years but I had all the academics already knocked out, so i only concentrated on guns.and I went summers too. But it's a true AS Degree.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 7, 2018)

Cut down a dozen OG Kush ladies. Great yield this time almost 25% more than usual. I was running really short on OG, so this was good timing...






They look MUCH better close up with better lighting, as many ladies do...


Fat, Frosty Colas - 









Their leaves get speckled with purple when it gets this cold in the room. Pretty - 






Fat colas of huge dense buds. It's beginning to look a lot like christmas


----------



## dangledo (Dec 8, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I don't envy you that.


Yep. Still not sure where it is. Wire brushed all connections so I'm thinking loose wiring in the control harness causing constant power feed. the controller shuts off but turns back on so it's not the ground or the controller as it just won't turn on if it's bad. At this point it's gotta be a loose positive. So now it's finding where in which connection. Yay me


----------



## ANC (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 8, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Not to dis permablue by my previous comment. Ive used it a couple times and the finish was never quit right. Always looked a little off. I'm sure it will work and there is a trick to using it.
> 
> I'm going the route of rust blue. It looks more traditional.


i've done a couple with it, the first looked crappy, then i started experimenting. two very light coats look a lot better than one heavy one. the first coat will soak into any irregularities, and the second puts a nice even finish over it all.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 8, 2018)

ANC said:


>


the first ever study of butterfly flatulence?


----------



## dangledo (Dec 8, 2018)

Pulled my first aboudapound with the 315lec(350 from the wall). Scrog sog'd. First time i*'ve* *done* a real FULL defoliation, only once at 6 weeks. Per @ANC 's report on his experience defoliating.

Couldn't believe how much /quickly the lowers swelled/matured. Just days after the branches started leaning from bulking. I figured around 12 oz but the lowers were absolutely solid adding much more to the final tally. 15 and some change

Didn't have to double harvest either so the new ladies were able to get right to flower.

Now I've gotta rethink everything i thought i knew.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 8, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Now I've gotta rethink everything i thought i knew.


welcome to my life, on a daily basis


----------



## Bareback (Dec 8, 2018)

Today is turning out to be a f'ing nightmare, not only I'm I working overtime but the work is hellish. I'm scraping and skimming alligator drywall probably covered in lead paint.
X infinity.

Cranking Dick Dale and puffing golden goat helps a little.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 8, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Today is turning out to be a f'ing nightmare, not only I'm I working overtime but the work is hellish. I'm scraping and skimming alligator drywall probably covered in lead paint.
> X infinity.
> 
> Cranking Dick Dale and puffing golden goat helps a little.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 8, 2018)

Bucket list, maybe?

*Egypt investigating after couple ignites controversy with nude photos atop Great Pyramid*

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/egypt-investigating-after-couple-ignites-controversy-nude-photos-great-pyramid-n945581?cid=sm_npd_nn_fb_ma

nice shots.....


----------



## lokie (Dec 8, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> Bucket list, maybe?
> 
> *Egypt investigating after couple ignites controversy with nude photos atop Great Pyramid*
> 
> ...


We went to see the pyramids 4 times and each trip has a unique story. 
Each time something we had not seen before came into view.

The one view that was constant each time was sitting and watched the sunset during dinner from the
booth at Pizza Hut.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> Bucket list, maybe?
> 
> *Egypt investigating after couple ignites controversy with nude photos atop Great Pyramid*
> 
> ...


The Egyptians should take a page from the Austrians. Their signage leaves no room for interpretation. 







Can you imagine a sign that says "No bufu on the Khufu!"?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 8, 2018)

So I committed a sacrilege. I started sanding on the gun. I know that's a big no no. Thing is it's not a historical gun. If I'm going through the process of slow rust bluing the i want it to look new. The gun is pitted and I'm slowly working the pits out. I didn't sand where any markings are. It will be nice when it's done.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 8, 2018)

lokie said:


> We went to see the pyramids 4 times and each trip has a unique story.
> Each time something we had not seen before came into view.
> 
> The one view that was constant each time was sitting and watched the sunset during dinner from the
> booth at Pizza Hut.


pizza hut in egypt....never would have thought.......

Egypt is on my bucket list, sheesh me thinking of vacation, sheesh i haven't had one of those in ages and i mean ages.......


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Dec 8, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> So I committed a sacrilege. I started sanding on the gun. I know that's a big no no. Thing is it's not a historical gun. If I'm going through the process of slow rust bluing the i want it to look new. The gun is pitted and I'm slowly working the pits out. I didn't sand where any markings are. It will be nice when it's done.


I might run some stuff by you later... I have a gun that needs some maintenance to keep it looking nice. It is a very special little .22 akker pistol that my grandfather made. So it is a one of one situation.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 8, 2018)

ANC said:


> I might run some stuff by you later... I have a gun that needs some maintenance to keep it looking nice. It is a very special little .22 akker pistol that my grandfather made. So it is a one of one situation.


Anytime. 

It comes down to preference and actual value of the gun. The shape the gun I'm doing it was worth about $100-$150. With me taking the time to refinish it right it will raise the value. 

Another reason I'm sanding on it is because rust bluing requires the gun to be sanded with 320 grit for the best finish. I figured if I was taking sand paper to it I would remove all the pits. 

If your gun is not pitted and has a good patina then it may not need refinished. 

It just comes down to personal preference.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 8, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> So I committed a sacrilege. I started sanding on the gun. I know that's a big no no. Thing is it's not a historical gun. If I'm going through the process of slow rust bluing the i want it to look new. The gun is pitted and I'm slowly working the pits out. I didn't sand where any markings are. It will be nice when it's done.


What grit size?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 8, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> What grit size?


The rust blue requires 320 grit so the rust can grab hold. 

I'm using various grit from rough to medium to remove pitting.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 8, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> The rust blue requires 320 grit so the rust can grab hold.
> 
> I'm using various grit from rough to medium to remove pitting.


I'd be interested in some process pics on the pitting removal. I made a tanto knife a few years back, decided on a mirror finish. Had to send it away for proper heat treating. It comes back and it's rough and purple (expected, no surprise). So, I started sanding(hand sanding, directional) started at 150 grit up to 4000. Took about 1 1/2 months. It was gorgeous, literally like a mirror. Checking it out, happy, figure I'm done so I'll wipe the finger prints off. Without thinking, I use my T-shirt. Looked like a couple highways on a map, grit on the shirt scoured it. I was heart-broken LOL. Finally settled on satin finish approx 1000 grit


----------



## doublejj (Dec 8, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Anytime.
> 
> It comes down to preference and actual value of the gun. The shape the gun I'm doing it was worth about $100-$150. With me taking the time to refinish it right it will raise the value.
> 
> ...


The amount of guns that must pass thru your hands in Gunsmithing school is unreal. But you need to find many different models to work on for grades. I put $300 bluing jobs on $50 Western Auto .22's...
Just for the Colt/Ruger DFR class you need to have one each = Colt D,E,F.I frame guns and 1 Ruger revolver...DFR=Design,Function,Repair.
Then there's the S&W class....Auto Pistols....Bolt action rifles, pump shotguns, Double guns, ect....I think you need to have a total of about 50-60 guns to get thru school...buying/trading for guns cost more than the course....
"*Lassen Community College Course Outline GSS-61.03 DFR Colt and Ruger Double Action Revolvers 1.0 Unit I. Catalog Description This course is designed to cover the design, function and repair of Colt D, E, F and I frame and Ruger revolvers, covers all phases of repair including endshake, range and throw-by. Recommended Preparation: Successful completion of ENGL105 or equivalent assessment placement. Does Not Transfer to UC/CSU 6 Hours Lecture, 33 Hours Lab Schedule*


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 8, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah the can, i have a skinny knife with an antler for the handle


It's called a buck-knife, correct?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 8, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd be interested in some process pics on the pitting removal. I made a tanto knife a few years back, decided on a mirror finish. Had to send it away for proper heat treating. It comes back and it's rough and purple (expected, no surprise). So, I started sanding(hand sanding, directional) started at 150 grit up to 4000. Took about 1 1/2 months. It was gorgeous, literally like a mirror. Checking it out, happy, figure I'm done so I'll wipe the finger prints off. Without thinking, I use my T-shirt. Looked like a couple highways on a map, grit on the shirt scoured it. I was heart-broken LOL. Finally settled on satin finish approx 1000 grit


On top of the sand paper I'm using various files and other things to remove pitting and shape the gun.

If this were an older break top or model 30 I don't think I would remove the pitting. Those were I frame guns. The model 31-1 is a j frame. It is thicker and similar to the k frame that handles .38 and .357. removing a bit of metal to refinish won't hurt the strength.

I'll take pics as I go.



doublejj said:


> The amount of guns that must pass thru your hands in Gunsmithing school is unreal. But you need to find many different models to work on for grades. I put $300 bluing jobs on $50 Western Auto .22's...
> Just for the Colt/Ruger DFR class you need to have one each = Colt D,E,F.I frame guns and 1 Ruger revolver...DFR=Design,Function,Repair.
> Then there's the S&W class....Auto Pistols....Bolt action rifles, pump shotguns, Double guns, ect....I think you need to have a total of about 50-60 guns to get thru school...buying/trading for guns cost more than the course....
> "*Lassen Community College Course Outline GSS-61.03 DFR Colt and Ruger Double Action Revolvers 1.0 Unit I. Catalog Description This course is designed to cover the design, function and repair of Colt D, E, F and I frame and Ruger revolvers, covers all phases of repair including endshake, range and throw-by. Recommended Preparation: Successful completion of ENGL105 or equivalent assessment placement. Does Not Transfer to UC/CSU 6 Hours Lecture, 33 Hours Lab Schedule*


Oh I'm sure it's a crazy amount of guns.

Is a degree required to gunsmith?

Around here a person could make a good living on just basic repairs.

I know a ffl is required. As far as working on the guns I think I could do most of it without schooling. Mechanical things come easy to me. The info I wouldn't know would be head spacing and such. Those I could learn.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 8, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> On top of the sand paper I'm using various files and other things to remove putting and shape the gun.
> 
> If this were an older break top or model 30 I don't think I would remove the pitting. Those were I frame guns. The model 31-1 is a j frame. It is thicker and similar to the k frame that handles .38 and .357. removing a bit of metal to refinish won't hurt the strength.
> 
> ...


Liability insurance is SUPER expensive for gunsmiths, as high as 25% of gross income...especially if you do custom work. Insurance Co's give you a break if your properly educated.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 8, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> As far as working on the guns I think I could do most of it without schooling. Mechanical things come easy to me. The info I wouldn't know would be head spacing and such. Those I could learn.


I thought the same thing until i enrolled in my first firearm class......too much detail to learn on your own. It would take forever and you will fuck up a bunch of guns in the process. It's ok if you fuck up you're own gun, but fuck up a customers gun and your buying it....or worse


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 8, 2018)

doublejj said:


> Liability insurance is SUPER expensive for gunsmiths, as high as 25% of gross income...especially if you do custom work. Insurance Co's give you a break if your properly educated.


I'm sure it is high. I carry a million dollar policy as it is now for working for myself. I'm sure the insurance for a gunsmith would be a lot higher.


doublejj said:


> I thought the same thing until i enrolled in my first firearm class......too much detail to learn on your own. It would take forever and you will fuck up a bunch of guns in the process. It's ok if you fuck up you're own gun, but fuck up a customers gun and your buying it....or worse


I'm sure you are right.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 8, 2018)

I didnt get good starting pics.


Here it was at the start.


Here it is now. I'm still working on it and the pitting was way worse.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 8, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I didnt get good starting pics.
> 
> View attachment 4245783
> Here it was at the start.
> ...


Do you think someone in the past tried to clean it up? The first pic doesn't show that much rust, but obviously it was once rusted badly to get that pitting


----------



## doublejj (Dec 8, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I didnt get good starting pics.
> 
> View attachment 4245783
> Here it was at the start.
> ...


You might consider bead blasting it and parkerizing it, or sending it for one of the new gun coatings. You wont need to be as fine on the sanding as they will cover a lot of blemishes. And you will still have a beautiful & functioning gun when your done. It's easy to put way more labor hrs into a gun than it's worth...


----------



## doublejj (Dec 8, 2018)

Count up your labor hrs on this gun project you are doing and see how much you would have to charge for the job and how much you are paying your self in the end.....it's hard to make money as a General gunsmith. Most of the gunsmiths that make decent money specialize...custom pistols, engraving, Armorer, custom finishes...ect
A gun is only worth what you can buy a used one for at a pawn shop...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 8, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Do you think someone in the past tried to clean it up? The first pic doesn't show that much rust, but obviously it was once rusted badly to get that pitting


Most likely. Maybe they cleaned it to the point of removing the bluing and then forgot about it.


doublejj said:


> You might consider bead blasting it and parkerizing it, or sending it for one of the new gun coatings. You wont need to be as fine on the sanding as they will cover a lot of blemishes. And you will still have a beautiful & functioning gun when your done. It's easy to put way more labor hrs into a gun than it's worth...


They make duracoat in aerosol now.







doublejj said:


> Count up your labor hrs on this gun project you are doing and see how much you would have to charge for the job and how much you are paying your self in the end.....it's hard to make money as a General gunsmith. Most of the gunsmiths that make decent money specialize...custom pistols, engraving, Armorer, custom finishes...ect
> A gun is only worth what you can buy a used one for at a pawn shop...


I'm not so much worried about the time in this one. For one I want to take it back to a good blue finish. 

Another is it's a Smith and they just don't make them like that any more. 

I get what you mean though. In this case if someone brought it to me like that they would either pay for my time or they wouldn't. 

If I did become a Smith I don't know if I would do custom stuff or not. Most likely I would as l like to draw and other arts. 

The biggest thing here is there is no one that works on them. May be a reason for that. May not. There was one guy but he retired. 


I may just duracoat this one.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 8, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Most likely. Maybe they cleaned it to the point of removing the bluing and then forgot about it.
> 
> They make duracoat in aerosol now.
> 
> ...


There's really no money in general gunsmithing. The only ones I know have long established practices and take in lots of guns. You need to work on like 10-15 guns a day to make money general gunsmithing. Most gun owners won't put much money into a broken gun when they can buy a used one for $200-$300. 
Also if you have an FFL and you have any guns at home, your home is now open for no-warrant search by ATF agents...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 8, 2018)

doublejj said:


> You might consider bead blasting it and parkerizing it, or sending it for one of the new gun coatings. You wont need to be as fine on the sanding as they will cover a lot of blemishes. And you will still have a beautiful & functioning gun when your done. It's easy to put way more labor hrs into a gun than it's worth...


Oh. I forgot to mention that I will be blasting it lightly to clean the markings up.


doublejj said:


> There's really no money in general gunsmithing. The only ones I know have long established practices and take in lots of guns. You need to work on like 10-15 guns a day to make money general gunsmithing. Most gun owners won't put much money into a broken gun when they can buy a used one for $200-$300.
> Also if you have an FFL and you have any guns at home, your home is now open for no-warrant search by ATF agents...


I own multiple properties. Some owned through an LLC. I got places to store guns. 

That's correct. It takes a lot of guns to make money. I've known a couple smiths. I just like guns. may do it part time or something. 

I could possibly just make it a hobby of finding old guns instead. 

I'm fixing to order some cap and ball revolvers. I have an old Kentucky black powder long rifle. A pistol that's a cut down version of the KY. I have a .44 pietta. 

I'm going to get another pieatt navy in .36 and a NAA .22 cap and ball.


----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2018)

ANC said:


>


New hiking earbuds.


----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> pizza hut in egypt....never would have thought.......
> 
> Egypt is on my bucket list, sheesh me thinking of vacation, sheesh i haven't had one of those in ages and i mean ages.......


I've passed through the canal, but never stepped foot on the sand. We had played our war games in Kuwait, and were heading south in the IO when Sadat got killed. We turned around and steamed all night. Next morning there were gray ships as far as the eye could see.


----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2018)

A little birdie told me my local state park had opened. I called my ranger buddy to get the 411. It's only open in daylight hours. None of the Orange blazed trails are open yet, but some of the Blue Blazes. Hell, at this point I would road walk to get my PUDS if I had to. 

No camping yet. And when camping is back, it will be at the main campground, not the primitive camps. I did get a promise that they would let me stay at the youth camp, as long as I didn't tell anyone. So mum is the word.

Like everyone around with timber, they are trying to get some of the broken trees cut, then they will burn what is left. In the longleaf pines especially.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 8, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yea. I like the look of it. Rust blue has been used for a long time. Have you seen the old Damascus or twisted steel shotguns that are rust blue? Got rings on them because of the way the metal was made. Pretty.




My jewelry professor was an expert at charcoal bluing


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 8, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> My jewelry professor was an expert at charcoal bluing


I've decided to duracoat it. The company also makes durafill for pitting. I think multiple coats of duracoat should work as I got most of the pitting out. 

Something like this but gray and black.


----------



## 420God (Dec 8, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> My jewelry professor was an expert at charcoal bluing


Aren't you the one that makes custom grips?


----------



## lokie (Dec 9, 2018)

First snow of the year. Boooo.







Good news:
Kosher Kush helped me overcome the anxiety created by this revolting development.






Bad news:
KK ran out after the first bowl.






Good news :
Sour Diesel stepped up to fill the next Rx.







Bad news:
I still had to confront the winter wonderland my fiefdom has become.






Good news:
The weather guy gave us advanced notice. On Tuesday we knew to expect 2" to 12" of snow this weekend.






Bad news:
I fell asleep last night and did not get my cars down to the road before it started.






Good news:
No problems were encountered parking them on the street.






Bad news:
We will have to hike uphill both ways in the driving snow just to get back to them.






Good news:
The kitchen remodel was completed on Friday so we can properly crisen it today.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Dec 9, 2018)

Built a fruiting chamber and inoculated 6 jars


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 9, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> My jewelry professor was an expert at charcoal bluing


Meant to say that is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 9, 2018)

420God said:


> Aren't you the one that makes custom grips?


Yes, just as a hobby though


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 9, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Yes, just as a hobby though


What kind of grips? I need a set for the one I'm working on.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 9, 2018)

lokie said:


> First snow of the year. Boooo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 9, 2018)

It's a good day to die. 
These males are headed to the compost bin... 
 
Plant on the left is studly AF.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 9, 2018)

I made soup.

Anyone else like split pea and ham soup?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2018)

It's quiet in here .. TOO quiet

So I will tell the tale of my long-term cheap-ass disposable razor.

I like the Schick "ST" razors ... at least the ones that WallyWorld had 3 or 4 years ago. I like to shave in the shower, so that makes for reliably softened stubble. This is much easier duty for some sharpened steel. Typically i'd get 3 to 5 months of use out of one razor. Then one went 9 months. the next went 15 months. This last one I started in March 2017, and I retired it last week. 19 months off one cheap-ass razor!
It FEELS like an accomplishment.
The new razor I started just gliiiides. But the old one did a credible job, did not nick me so long as I paid attention ... but it lost efficiency. i needed 2x the passes to do the job.
I love "smug efficiency" things like that. 
(Let's not discuss the fact that I drive to the store about daily. So the efficiency of my driving is really poor. But my 19-month razor excuses all my other spendy ways. Doesn't it!?)


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2018)

dstroy said:


> I made soup.
> 
> Anyone else like split pea and ham soup?
> 
> View attachment 4246476


 Nice ... looks ham-heavy. I like.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 9, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Nice ... looks ham-heavy. I like.


Yeah man everyone was quiet when eating. Even the toddler. It’s the ham silence. Mmmm


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 9, 2018)

dstroy said:


> I made soup.
> 
> Anyone else like split pea and ham soup?
> 
> View attachment 4246476


It looks very good. I could almost convince myself I was eating chile verde pork.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 9, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Yeah man everyone was quiet when eating. Even the toddler. It’s the ham silence. Mmmm


LOL silence of the hams


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 9, 2018)

Anyone check out the Dr parabellum books? Several gun builds that can be built at home.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 10, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> It's quiet in here .. TOO quiet
> 
> So I will tell the tale of my long-term cheap-ass disposable razor.
> 
> ...


Nice thing about retirement is NOT having to shave every day. I get a lot of life from a blade (Fusion) too. It is sweet when you use a new one though. That's when I'm prone to nick myself. I'm a "daily, go to the store, library, GoodWill" as well, lol. Fuckit


----------



## dangledo (Dec 10, 2018)

Lol


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2018)

dangledo said:


> View attachment 4246728
> Lol


Ahhh so sweet he looks like Ralphie in Christmas Story.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 10, 2018)

Howdy everyone...hope everyone had a decent weekend and stayed safe....

coffee is on, working on my second cup

had a semi productive weekend and 2 flops....eek

the neighbor i help has 2 new calfs, and we also found some baby wild turkeys on his property, wanted to get my gun, but then i saw the male and female being a family, so i didn't pull the trigger so to speak.....

with my 2 flops, my dog got captured by the bob wire fence we have, really didn't cut himself to bad cause of his fur, but did get him right bellow the eye, he looks like now he went a few round with rocky...

second one was, saturday afternoon, sitting on the couch having some coffee heard a crash along the back of the house....went into the back room nothing, and then i went into my little storage area and grow area in the middle of the house.....room was ok, with exception of my flowering closet, now i have a 2 1/2 ft peace missing from the roof.....so i spent most of the day cleaning that up.....ugh...if it isn't one thing, it's another....


----------



## dangledo (Dec 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhh so sweet he looks like Ralphie in Christmas Story.


That's what my wife was going for. It took multiple tries over a 2 day period to even get that smirk out of him. I think she should've went with him crying for the Xmas cards but she did all the work so she wins, again.

Don't remember if i posted this last year but here it is again. She's won best Christmas card twice now. She is already working on next year's idea. 

Getting her a new lens for Xmas that she's been wanting for a while now. It's the only time when acting like I'm not listening pays off lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 10, 2018)

killer mate, little one looks great


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 10, 2018)

dangledo said:


> That's what my wife was going for. It took multiple tries over a 2 day period to even get that smirk out of him. I think she should've went with him crying for the Xmas cards but she did all the work so she wins, again.
> 
> Don't remember if i posted this last year but here it is again. She's won best Christmas card twice now. She is already working on next year's idea.
> 
> ...


Nice Bokeh!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2018)

dangledo said:


> That's what my wife was going for. It took multiple tries over a 2 day period to even get that smirk out of him. I think she should've went with him crying for the Xmas cards but she did all the work so she wins, again.
> 
> Don't remember if i posted this last year but here it is again. She's won best Christmas card twice now. She is already working on next year's idea.
> 
> ...


You need to get a plow blade on the front of that!! Accuracy makes all the difference. What a cutie he is. She did a great job on that.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 10, 2018)

I just finished cleaning all the leaves and crud out of the rain gutters- what a nasty job

I'm fixin' to go get some bbq pork chow mein down by the college as a reward


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 10, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> What kind of grips? I need a set for the one I'm working on.


Pretty wood ones fitted to my hand- I don't generally make them for sale, sorry


----------



## too larry (Dec 10, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> It's quiet in here .. TOO quiet
> 
> So I will tell the tale of my long-term cheap-ass disposable razor.
> 
> ...


I shave in the shower too. I use the two razor approach. I have an older one that I use first, then I do the fine tuning with a newer one. Never got as many shaves as that though.

I only shave on Fridays, from the Spring Equinox through the Winter Solstice. So I will have to shave two more times before I have 13 long weeks of freedom. And an itchy too grey beard.


----------



## too larry (Dec 10, 2018)

Yesterday the wife and I went to Torreya State park. My ranger buddy has cleared one mile of blue blaze trail down to the river, but there is a couple of snags overhanging the trail, so it isn't open yet. {But I did get the ok to hike it, I just can't tell anyone} The loggers are coming in soon, so they are going to wait and let them do their thing before opening it up. It's going to be a long time on the other 16 miles of trails.

They are not as bad as we are, but still plenty bad. They are clearing too much from what I've seen. Youth camp #1 is just a big dirt field now. That is where they burned everything. They have one of those big jet things that make the fire burn clean and fast.

We did walk the one blue blaze trail that was open down to Stone Bridge. About a half mile each way.


----------



## too larry (Dec 10, 2018)

I stayed at my stealth camp last night. Dug a hole so it's a little safer to have a coffee fire when it's not raining. Was really cold and windy. Did not sleep well. My ultra tight sleeping pad is only R1.3. I have to remember to carry some reflectix next time.

Didn't hit a lick at a snake all day. Took a nap after lunch, got up and came to work an hour early. Didn't realize it until I hit the timeclock. Oh well, my boss didn't bitch. She left an hour early.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 10, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Pretty wood ones fitted to my hand- I don't generally make them for sale, sorry
> 
> View attachment 4246899
> 
> ...


Nice. 

I went digging through deer antlers I have and think I may make a set out of them.

You might want to consider doing it for a bit of cash. 

Nice wood grips are $80-200 for nice wood grips mass produced. Double that for hand made ones with exotic woods.

Though I understand. I make a lot of things I won't sell.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 10, 2018)

welp got the roof patched, now i have to get the closet done.....ugh....

hmm...might have a chance to totally re-arrange everything in there finally....

time for a cold one, or 2.......ok maybe a little more


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 10, 2018)

Finally got my NEST thermostat installed! 
A little spackle + paint touch up and I'm done. 
 
We'll see if they actually pay for themselves...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 10, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Nice.
> 
> I went digging through deer antlers I have and think I may make a set out of them.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliment and your understanding. What kind of gun do you need grips for?


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 10, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Thanks for the compliment and your understanding. What kind of gun do you need grips for?


I'd imagine there'd be a lot of headaches, responsibilities and pressure if it became anything more than a hobby; take the fun/enjoyment out of it. You'd either have to have factory blue-prints or keep the gun for the length of the project if doing for others


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 10, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Thanks for the compliment and your understanding. What kind of gun do you need grips for?


Smith and Wesson model 31-1.

I think I got that covered. I was digging through my deer antlers and found some pieces that would work. Or I may carve a set.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 10, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> I hit the local Goodwill at least once a week. There's 2 in town, the RPGW (Rich People Good Will) has a better selection. Eddie Bauer, Cabela, LL Bean. Some almost brand new. SMH, rich folk



♫ This is fucking awesome ♫


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 10, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd imagine there'd be a lot of headaches, responsibilities and pressure if it became anything more than a hobby; take the fun/enjoyment out of it. You'd either have to have factory blue-prints or keep the gun for the length of the project if doing for others


Exactly

I do stuff like this when I feel inspired to do so


----------



## ANC (Dec 11, 2018)

Ordered a Korg midi controller keyboard for my daughter... They flipping grow up so fast.
Tomorrow is her last day of preschool. They start primary school early in January.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 11, 2018)

I just filled out a FAFSA application to see about going back to school. More so as something to do. I remember filling one out in 2002-2003. But it got denied because I had a drug charge. Yep.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 11, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I just filled out a FAFSA application to see about going back to school. More so as something to do. I remember filling one out in 2002-2003. But it got denied because I had a drug charge. Yep.


good luck man, hope ya get it.....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 11, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I just filled out a FAFSA application to see about going back to school. More so as something to do. I remember filling one out in 2002-2003. But it got denied because I had a drug charge. Yep.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 11, 2018)

Small lobster tails on sale at the market seafood section. Bought 4 tails plus a bag of fresh shrimp for dinner. Roasting peaches and cream corn on the cob & baked sweet potatoes drizzled with butter, cinnamon and honey & roasted asparagus. 

Gave up on a damned Christmas penguin I had hanging in the front yard. Wind keeps blowing it over into the neighbors yard so I just placed it by the back door. Now it scares TF outta me when I take the trash out at night. Looks like someone standing by the door since its life size.!

It actually warmed up to the mid 40s today and seemed like a heatwave. 

I am ready for spring already. I hate cold weather dammit.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 11, 2018)

Got hungry, almost done.


----------



## too larry (Dec 11, 2018)

I worked on the roof in the front yard again. Got all the screws out of both sections, and the tin moved and stacked from one of them. Almost every sheet has some damage, so this will be mostly siding. Also got the last of the metal rafters taken apart and along with a couple of posts, dragged down to the garden. Another week or two, and I will be able to mow.

Chance wasn't a big fan of me moving her warming station.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4247588
> Got hungry, almost done.


I'd eat that right now! Just got in from a 2 miler and I'm starving. So tell me what's in the pen? How thick is that?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> So tell me what's in the pen?


Chicken broth. It's right there in the picture.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2018)

Blue Wizard said:


> Chicken broth. It's right there in the picture.


LOL we should get together for tunes this Friday (assuming you aren't busy). I've missed you.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 11, 2018)

I got a sweet pic of the my grandson


----------



## Bareback (Dec 11, 2018)

Have I ever showed y'all my wood stove, check out my stone and metal work.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Have I ever showed y'all my wood stove, check out my stone and metal work.View attachment 4247691 View attachment 4247692 View attachment 4247694


You have a sweet family and a nice place.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 11, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I got a sweet pic of the my grandsonView attachment 4247684 View attachment 4247685 View attachment 4247686


Don't hate me for this but when I see that I'm like LASERRR


----------



## Bareback (Dec 11, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> You have a sweet family and a nice place.


Thank you, I build the house back in 02' and added a fireplace in 10' I just didn't like the way it worked so I tore it out and build the hearth and wall . It's hard to tell in the pics but the wall has arches with lights behind and also water emitters so the back walls are water features. 

The house is my design, shaped like a airplane I drew the plans and did everything by myself except the AC ( you have to have a state license to buy equipment ) . 

My wife says she likes rosters but I kinda think it's all about the cock.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 11, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Don't hate me for this but when I see that I'm like LASERRR


I told my wife rite after I took that pic, I said " me and him have the same profile " and she said " bald head and love tits " .......to which I replied " yes ma'am ". 

He's three and a half months old and is starting to get a little control of his hands ..... so we have been working on signing for at least a month already. Well he can sign yet but when I'm in courageing he to do so I get really strange looks from passerbyers who all walk away making the motion ( the teet squeeze and pull, repeat, repeat squeeze and pull till you get slapped motion.
It doesn't get better than when you are in a fancy restaurant and the youngone spy's some tits he wants to suck go walling by and he has both hands in the air pumping those little fist.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Thank you, I build the house back in 02' and added a fireplace in 10' I just didn't like the way it worked so I tore it out and build the hearth and wall . It's hard to tell in the pics but the wall has arches with lights behind and also water emitters so the back walls are water features.
> 
> The house is my design, shaped like a airplane I drew the plans and did everything by myself except the AC ( you have to have a state license to buy equipment ) .
> 
> ...


I'd love to see how the water feature works.


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 12, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Thank you, I build the house back in 02' and added a fireplace in 10' I just didn't like the way it worked so I tore it out and build the hearth and wall . It's hard to tell in the pics but the wall has arches with lights behind and also water emitters so the back walls are water features.
> 
> The house is my design, shaped like a airplane I drew the plans and did everything by myself except the AC ( you have to have a state license to buy equipment ) .
> 
> ...





curious2garden said:


> I'd love to see how the water feature works.


Me too


----------



## Bareback (Dec 12, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Me too
> View attachment 4247934 View attachment 4247935 View attachment 4247936


That's pretty cool....


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 12, 2018)

Bareback said:


> That's pretty cool....


Thanks, it took longer than it should have if you ask my wife....


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 12, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Me too
> View attachment 4247934 View attachment 4247935 View attachment 4247936


Nice stealth


----------



## ANC (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 12, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Thanks, it took longer than it should have if you ask my wife....


Jean Piaget studied and wrote a book about a Child's Conception of Time. There should have been studies about male and female conception of time as well.


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 12, 2018)

We only spent 1 winter without a fireplace. Where one sees faults that need corrected, the other sees nothing of significance...I tend to get myred in the details. It's not a different perception, just a different prioritzation.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 12, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> We only spent 1 winter without a fireplace. Where one sees faults that need corrected, the other sees nothing of significance...I tend to get myred in the details. It's not a different perception, just a different prioritzation.




One winter it got so cold the water line under the house blew. At three calendar days without water my husband was just getting motivated. For me it was THREE DECADES without water at which point I bought MAPP gas, took the loaf of bread and crawled under the house and fixed it myself.

We view time differently. Another example would be beer o'clock. I don't give a shit. Hub experiences time dilation. This requires scientific study in gender conception of time


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> One winter it got so cold the water line under the house blew. At three calendar days without water my husband was just getting motivated. For me it was THREE DECADES without water at which point I bought MAPP gas, took the loaf of bread and crawled under the house and fixed it myself.
> 
> We view time differently. Another example would be beer o'clock. I don't give a shit. Hub experiences time dilation. This requires scientific study in gender conception of time


I have 3 perceptions of time: NOW! (immediate), later, never


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 12, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I have 3 perceptions of time: NOW! (immediate), later, never


u too


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 12, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I have 3 perceptions of time: NOW! (immediate), later, never


Now and never are easily quantifiable terms across gender lines. The undefined later <-- that is what requires study.


----------



## 420God (Dec 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Now and never are easily quantifiable terms across gender lines. The undefined later <-- that is what requires study.


Never longer than tomorrow for me or I don't want to hear about it. I hate waiting.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Now and never are easily quantifiable terms across gender lines. The undefined later <-- that is what requires study.


I suspect for me, later is a function of:
1) Food; will I get it soon or will it be delayed
2) Money; will it cost me more
3) Sex; will I get laid sooner
4) Interference factor; will it affect(and how will it) the 1-3


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Now and never are easily quantifiable terms across gender lines. The undefined later <-- that is what requires study.


I always liked "Let me give that some thought and I'll get back to you", although that might not work too well with the spouse.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 12, 2018)

420God said:


> Never longer than tomorrow for me or I don't want to hear about it. I hate waiting.


You are a god and therefore not within the study demographic


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 12, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I suspect for me, later is a function of:
> 1) Food; will I get it soon or will it be delayed
> 2) Money; will it cost me more
> 3) Sex; will I get laid sooner
> 4) Interference factor; will it affect(and how will it) the 1-3


Study design factors, brilliant, I suspect you have done science


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Study design factors, brilliant, I suspect you have done science


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 12, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> I always liked "Let me give that some thought and I'll get back to you", although that might not work too well with the spouse.


At three days sans water he's really lucky he had the excuse he was going to war. I can't imagine what would have befell him if he had tried that bon mot.


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 12, 2018)

Time dilation, thats my speed. Unfortunately it leads to length contraction.







Short Penis


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 12, 2018)

Chex mix. The secret is Bugles, they blow their own horns.
Had to use stupid pretzel waffles. WTF ever happened to thin pretzel sticks? Used to have Bachman's Thin Pretzel Sticks in every candy machine when I was a kid. Vanished with the Bosco.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 12, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4248188
> 
> Chex mix. The secret is Bugles, they blow their own horns.
> Had to use stupid pretzel waffles. WTF ever happened to thin pretzel sticks? Used to have Bachman's Thin Pretzel Sticks in every candy machine when I was a kid. Vanished with the Bosco.


So. Why do you mix up a batch of that in the bedroom; I believe you are much deeper and kinkier than we may have thought. Bless you


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 12, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4248188
> 
> Chex mix. The secret is Bugles, they blow their own horns.
> Had to use stupid pretzel waffles. WTF ever happened to thin pretzel sticks? Used to have Bachman's Thin Pretzel Sticks in every candy machine when I was a kid. Vanished with the Bosco.


You just gonna leave it there and eat handfuls as you walk by? Looks like a lot of Chex mix. Lol


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 12, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> So. Why do you mix up a batch of that in the bedroom; I believe you are much deeper and kinkier than we may have thought. Bless you


Sex mix?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 12, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> So. Why do you mix up a batch of that in the bedroom; I believe you are much deeper and kinkier than we may have thought. Bless you


Bed & breakfast?

That's actually wax paper lining laid out newspaper on a kitchen table giving the illusion of bed sheets.



jerryb73 said:


> You just gonna leave it there and eat handfuls as you walk by? Looks like a lot of Chex mix. Lol


For a while, yes. Has to cool a little out of the oven.



jerryb73 said:


> Sex mix?


Sure! I just happen to know a Chex Mix whore and she's easy. Sometimes.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 12, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Bed & breakfast?
> 
> That's actually wax paper lining laid out newspaper on a kitchen table giving the illusion of bed sheets.
> 
> ...


That's a bitchin tree you have there, I like it!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 12, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> That's a bitchin tree you have there, I like it!


Charlie Brown


----------



## ANC (Dec 12, 2018)

SO I harvested that sativa finally... I don't know what to make of it. It smells so bad to me that it leaves me emotionally disturbed.
I didn't know weed could smell this bad. It is like a very sour disgusting overpowering horribleness. I would vomit if you tie it to my face.
My wife loves its smell. I can't even see how that is humanly possible.


----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 13, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4248188
> 
> Chex mix. The secret is Bugles, they blow their own horns.
> Had to use stupid pretzel waffles. WTF ever happened to thin pretzel sticks? Used to have Bachman's Thin Pretzel Sticks in every candy machine when I was a kid. Vanished with the Bosco.


Where did you get Charlie Brown's Christmas tree?

Edit: What a great idea! Why didn't I think of this!?


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 13, 2018)

Morning everyone

ok why am i awake today....oh that's right pay day......

coffee is up......think i'll make some egg and bacon before i leave

oh heck i'll just make it and take it with me....


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 13, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4248188
> 
> Chex mix. The secret is Bugles, they blow their own horns.
> Had to use stupid pretzel waffles. WTF ever happened to thin pretzel sticks? Used to have Bachman's Thin Pretzel Sticks in every candy machine when I was a kid. Vanished with the Bosco.


guessing someone has the munchies.....stoner thing..

love the tree.......


----------



## ANC (Dec 13, 2018)

I'd never be able to smoke that plant. It would be a sort of torture... my wife insists it smells awesome to her. She is not a weed user though.
We just had like a 5-minute banter about the stink plant. There is no communal ground to be had on this, and we seldom disagree on shit.

I shared a pizza with the kid for lunch, as she is home on holidays. My dinner plans are eating calamari half a cantaloupe with ice cream and a weed cookie.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 13, 2018)

ANC said:


> I'd never be able to smoke that plant. It would be a sort of torture... my wife insists it smells awesome to her. She is not a weed user though.
> We just had like a 5-minute banter about the stink plant. There is no communal ground to be had on this, and we seldom disagree on shit.
> 
> I shared a pizza with the kid for lunch, as she is home on holidays. My dinner plans are eating calamari half a cantaloupe with ice cream and a weed cookie.


How is the calamari prepared?


----------



## dangledo (Dec 13, 2018)

Like Rubber bands


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 13, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> How is the calamari prepared?


Kinda like sex
Hot and fast, or low and slow; otherwise you get rubber


----------



## elkamino (Dec 13, 2018)

Time messes with my head, if I think about it too much


----------



## ANC (Dec 13, 2018)

Yes it is, I actually listened to this as part of another video today...


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 13, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> So. Why do you mix up a batch of that in the bedroom; I believe you are much deeper and kinkier than we may have thought. Bless you


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 13, 2018)

ANC said:


> SO I harvested that sativa finally... I don't know what to make of it. It smells so bad to me that it leaves me emotionally disturbed.
> I didn't know weed could smell this bad. It is like a very sour disgusting overpowering horribleness. I would vomit if you tie it to my face.
> My wife loves its smell. I can't even see how that is humanly possible.


Well it's not like you weren't already emotionally disturbed so no harm no foul.

Since your wife loves it, tie the damn thing to your pecker, problem solved, you're welcome


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 13, 2018)

The reason I'm currently lacking the least bit of sanity and humanity is I just got home from the mean streets of LA, Christmas shopping. It's brutal out there. I'm still twitching and I have to go back out there after some bacon and an egg.


----------



## ANC (Dec 13, 2018)

I'd have to amputate it trough the night.

I did all my shopping online,...


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 13, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> an egg.


Just one?


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 13, 2018)

ANC said:


> I'd have to amputate it trough the night.
> 
> I did all my shopping online,...


Damn bro, that stuff must really be stank!!


----------



## ANC (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Dec 13, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Damn bro, that stuff must really be stank!!


We don't have any skunks, but I bet it must be something like this. I have in decades of chainsmoking weed never smelt anything like it. I'd love to know what terpene is so jacked up.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 13, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> The reason I'm currently lacking the least bit of sanity and humanity is I just got home from the mean streets of LA, Christmas shopping. It's brutal out there. I'm still twitching and I have to go back out there after some bacon and an egg.


Knock em dead honey bun. You can borrow my brass knuckles if you want. 

Seriously fuck driving in LA. And fuck the Rams too. Although I could go for some authentic carnitas/street tacos.right about now


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 13, 2018)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Knock em dead honey bun. You can borrow my brass knuckles if you want.
> 
> Seriously fuck driving in LA. And fuck the Rams too. Although I could go for some authentic carnitas/street tacos.right about now


Ahh thanks  yeah you'd be hard pressed to find better tacos than on some of our street corners. As for the brass knuckles my brain went here:





I have some ccell carts arriving today (so I have to go back out in the mess). But @Aeroknow turned me on to carts that can use really thick uncut distillate (thanks @cannabineer). So I'm pretty excited.

Oh yeah fuck the Rams, assholes.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 13, 2018)

[QUOTE="curious2garden, post: 14636813, member: 370271

Since your wife loves it, tie the damn thing to your pecker, problem solved, you're welcome [/QUOTE]

Always with the best advice, just one of the reasons I love you.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 13, 2018)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Knock em dead honey bun. You can borrow my brass knuckles if you want.
> 
> Seriously fuck driving in LA. And fuck the Rams too. Although I could go for some authentic carnitas/street tacos.right about now


you need to hit where i'm at in Texas

wife just informed me we have tamales tonight.....woohoo......where is that chilli??


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 13, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> you need to hit where i'm at in Texas
> 
> wife just informed me we have tamales tonight.....woohoo......where is that chilli??


Man I'd kill for some tamales right now.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 13, 2018)

she picked up 2 dozen....from delicious tamales in town.....

damn that wind is howling right now.....sheesh....everything is going squeeky squeeky here at the shop.......

i'll pickup some carnitas from the store this weekend, put those on the smoker.....


----------



## Coloradoclear (Dec 13, 2018)

I got escorted off my job site by security . . . top that shit!!!!! And yes I am getting fucked up tonight! First time in my life I have been fired for following exact directions by my project manager.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 13, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> I got escorted off my job site by security . . . top that shit!!!!! And yes I am getting fucked up tonight! First time in my life I have been fired for following exact directions by my project manager.


"Revenge is a dish best served cold"


----------



## too larry (Dec 13, 2018)

Sister got in from Denver a few days ago, but I didn't see her until today. She brought my one of Snoop Dog's Dog Treats. Looking forward to trying it, but not tonight.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 13, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> I got escorted off my job site by security . . . top that shit!!!!! And yes I am getting fucked up tonight! First time in my life I have been fired for following exact directions by my project manager.


Come on - spill it, give us the low down.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 14, 2018)

6 weeks flew by like that. Picking my wife up from the airport tonight. I accomplished being a single dad for 6 weeks.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 14, 2018)

awww, you're such a great dad


----------



## dangledo (Dec 14, 2018)

Pulled pork and candied burnt ends for little man's 2nd birthday party, tomorrow. Accompanied with heart attack taters, Asian slaw and baked beans from a local joint that adds a little brisket. 3 bounce houses and a bowling game my brother threw in.




Gonna take him for a train ride and see Santa a little later this morning. we're working on getting rid of that damn bink. Really only wants it in the morning.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 14, 2018)

Getting my Mart Stewart on this morning with some medicated strawnana fruit roll ups.
 
 
Low and slow as i already decarbed.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 14, 2018)

Morning everyone , it's 41F with a wind chill to 31F....

Coffee is already brewed....sitting here watching the news, ugh...can't believe half the BS on here....


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 14, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Come on - spill it, give us the low down.


Really, what a tease


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 14, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Pulled pork and candied burnt ends for little man's 2nd birthday party, tomorrow. Accompanied with heart attack taters, Asian slaw and baked beans from a local joint that adds a little brisket. 3 bounce houses and a bowling game my brother threw in.
> 
> View attachment 4248982
> View attachment 4248984
> ...


Ok give me your address, I'll be right over. I'm such a sucker for burnt ends. Little man looks about the right age to take home now that all the hard work is done he he he.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 14, 2018)

i figure you would be up for the bouncy house......


----------



## Chemically altered (Dec 14, 2018)

Pissed off my whole family this morning! Yelling at everybody to get ready for school lol. How’s that?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2018)

Chemically altered said:


> Pissed off my whole family this morning! Yelling at everybody to get ready for school lol. How’s that?


Don't be a dickheat.


----------



## Chemically altered (Dec 14, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Don't be a dickheat.


Hahaha fuck my bad!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 14, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Getting my Mart Stewart on this morning with some medicated strawnana fruit roll ups.
> View attachment 4249034
> View attachment 4249035
> Low and slow as i already decarbed.


Is there a weight limit on the bounce houses? Cause I'm coming over. Looks/ sounds pretty trick man.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Dec 14, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Come on - spill it, give us the low down.


The site manager accused me of theft. My company sends all their scrap wire to the salvage yard and has done that for over 10 years. The new site manager sees it as theft . . . And guess who's name is on the salvage yard receipts.


----------



## Chemically altered (Dec 14, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> The site manager accused me of theft. My company sends all their scrap wire to the salvage yard and has done that for over 10 years. The new site manager sees it as theft . . . And guess who's name is on the salvage yard receipts.


Wtf? You gonna fight that shit?


----------



## ANC (Dec 14, 2018)

In the Sumerian mythological poem Lugal-e, Asag or Azag, is a monstrous demon, so hideous that his presence alone makes fish boil alive in the rivers. He was said to be accompanied into battle by an army of rock demon offspring—born of his union with the mountains themselves. Wikipedia

I think you need the help of this mountain fucking monster.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 14, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> The site manager accused me of theft. My company sends all their scrap wire to the salvage yard and has done that for over 10 years. The new site manager sees it as theft . . . And guess who's name is on the salvage yard receipts.


Who collects the dividends ?
Are they shared
Deposited in a company account
Petty cash
???



Slash that mf's tires...... start with the spare tire if you know what I mean .......on second thought don't listen to me I've had a bad day.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 14, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Who collects the dividends ?
> Are they shared
> Deposited in a company account
> Petty cash
> ...


i'd just go talk to a lawyer about wrongful termination, and add in some healthy damages for the pain caused by the humiliation


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 14, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> The site manager accused me of theft. My company sends all their scrap wire to the salvage yard and has done that for over 10 years. The new site manager sees it as theft . . . And guess who's name is on the salvage yard receipts.


Sue for wrongful termination, the company and site manager personally. There should be a paper trail and if the company got the money and buried it, they could be liable for tax fraud. Always escalate


----------



## neosapien (Dec 14, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> The site manager accused me of theft. My company sends all their scrap wire to the salvage yard and has done that for over 10 years. The new site manager sees it as theft . . . And guess who's name is on the salvage yard receipts.


Walk in, cell phone in hand, start to cry, grab his hand, then whip your dick out, put it in his hand and snap a pic.

Or just sue.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 14, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> The site manager accused me of theft. My company sends all their scrap wire to the salvage yard and has done that for over 10 years. The new site manager sees it as theft . . . And guess who's name is on the salvage yard receipts.


Sorry to hear this amigo. I hope it doesn’t trouble you too much. Have a safe and happy holiday and new a beautiful new year.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2018)

Annie drew my attention to this amazing new technology. Check out this vape. It is so good at what it does (smoke distillate, which is sort of my groove thang) that it 
a) makes gooey extracts, specifically distillates, easy to handle and smoke
b) is likely to supplant my dab-smoking ways. 

It is dead simple. The cartridge is tuned for goo. It is disposable, meaning nobody has to handle goo. The cartridges are cheap and they WORK. Look at this cart/battery combo. The battery is the "Silo" from Hamilton Technologies. I took two hits and went sailing. Would recommend to friends and family.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 14, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Annie drew my attention to this amazing new technology. Check out this vape. It is so good at what it does (smoke distillate, which is sort of my groove thang) that it
> a) makes gooey extracts, specifically distillates, easy to handle and smoke
> b) is likely to supplant my dab-smoking ways.
> 
> ...


That there bottle of C-Hops looks damn tasty too.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 14, 2018)

What about the beer?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 14, 2018)

I’m drinking this Gluten free stuff.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 14, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I’m drinking this Gluten free stuff.
> View attachment 4249222


Omission. Lol.

Sounds like perfume for a virgin.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 14, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Omission. Lol.
> 
> Sounds like perfume for a virgin.


Lol!! It’s awesome !!Shit is strong . I’m not gettin all bloated. Does anyone know a Gluten free weed? Lol?


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 14, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> The site manager accused me of theft. My company sends all their scrap wire to the salvage yard and has done that for over 10 years. The new site manager sees it as theft . . . And guess who's name is on the salvage yard receipts.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2018)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What about the beer?


That C-Hops is a savory elixir. Oh and did I mention yum?
Firestone Walker Brewery. I like their style a lot.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 14, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Annie drew my attention to this amazing new technology. Check out this vape. It is so good at what it does (smoke distillate, which is sort of my groove thang) that it
> a) makes gooey extracts, specifically distillates, easy to handle and smoke
> b) is likely to supplant my dab-smoking ways.
> 
> ...


@Aeroknow tipped me off to these carts. I just found a few to try before committing to a squillion.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 14, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Annie drew my attention to this amazing new technology. Check out this vape. It is so good at what it does (smoke distillate, which is sort of my groove thang) that it
> a) makes gooey extracts, specifically distillates, easy to handle and smoke
> b) is likely to supplant my dab-smoking ways.
> 
> ...





curious2garden said:


> @Aeroknow tipped me off to these carts. I just found a few to try before committing to a squillion.


Ok so just a heads up with those carts.

When done puffing on it, take a cool down hit. No power , just hit it.

What can happen once in a while if hitting it hard is the distillate can continue to melt after hitting it and pool up around the coil to where it gets kind of clogged. The remedy for that is to hit it hard with power until it pops clear. But it gets all up in your mouth. The cool down hits stop it from ever happening in the first place. Not sure how to do it with buttonless batteries though.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 14, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> @Aeroknow tipped me off to these carts. I just found a few to try before committing to a squillion.


I had just received 800 new carts right before the fire lol


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I had just received 800 new carts right before the fire lol


Ow!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 14, 2018)

Good info, thank you and ow ow ow


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Ok so just a heads up with those carts.
> 
> When done puffing on it, take a cool down hit. No power , just hit it.
> 
> What can happen once in a while if hitting it hard is the distillate can continue to melt after hitting it and pool up around the coil to where it gets kind of clogged. The remedy for that is to hit it hard with power until it pops clear. But it gets all up in your mouth. The cool down hits stop it from ever happening in the first place. Not sure how to do it with buttonless batteries though.


That is good info; thanks!

One very cool thing about the Silo is that although it is buttonless, taking a power-off hit is easy. The cart screws onto a steel ring that pops into the cavity and is held by a magnet. So all I have to do is lift the cart a quarter inch with thumb and forefinger, take a cooldown hit, and let the cart plop back onto the magnet. That makes what you advise dead easy with this particular design. I wonder if that was built in on purpose. Either way I'll but THAT for a dollar!

I'm pretty toasted right now


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 15, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> That is good info; thanks!
> 
> One very cool thing about the Silo is that although it is buttonless, taking a power-off hit is easy. The cart screws onto a steel ring that pops into the cavity and is held by a magnet. So all I have to do is lift the cart a quarter inch with thumb and forefinger, take a cooldown hit, and let the cart plop back onto the magnet. That makes what you advise dead easy with this particular design. I wonder if that was built in on purpose. Either way I'll but THAT for a dollar!
> 
> I'm pretty toasted right now


Right on.

What size blunt tip needle you use to fill em up? I believe I was using 15ga. They were brown.
14 was just a little too hard to shove in the gap.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 15, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Right on.
> 
> What size blunt tip needle you use to fill em up? I believe I was using 15ga. They were brown.
> *14 was just a little too hard to shove in the gap.*



That's what she said


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 15, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Right on.
> 
> What size blunt tip needle you use to fill em up? I believe I was using 15ga. They were brown.
> 14 was just a little too hard to shove in the gap.





Aeroknow said:


> Right on.
> 
> What size blunt tip needle you use to fill em up? I believe I was using 15ga. They were brown.
> 14 was just a little too hard to shove in the gap.


I've been able to use a 14, no bigger unless you simply let it run down the stem.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Right on.
> 
> What size blunt tip needle you use to fill em up? I believe I was using 15ga. They were brown.
> 14 was just a little too hard to shove in the gap.


A Green Fourteen like in Annie's pic. It worked perfectly.

I was bitching that a 14 was too small. A 12 would probably have been too big.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 15, 2018)

morning everyone.....

why the hell am i awake...oh that's right gotta finish some tickets at the shop and start getting ready to shut it down for a week.......gotta make them $$$$

coffee is up and brewing btw.....


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 15, 2018)

Just about 8 weeks ago I fucked up my finger. Got what's called mallet finger or baseball finger. Yesterday I saw the doc and he said my finger healed. Yea me!
I still need to wear a splint for a few weeks, when I sleep or do anything that is overly strenuous. My range of motion sucks but I can still flip you off no problem.  see.

SH420


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 15, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Just about 8 weeks ago I fucked up my finger. Got what's called mallet finger or baseball finger. Yesterday I saw the doc and he said my finger healed. Yea me!
> I still need to wear a splint for a few weeks, when I sleep or do anything that is overly strenuous. My range of motion sucks but I can still flip you off no problem.  see.
> 
> SH420


Think positive: G-spot access, Mrs shrxhky will love it


----------



## neosapien (Dec 15, 2018)

Well, I apparently qualified for the full pell grant. I jumped through several hoops and sacrificed a few virgins and was able to access my account at the community college I attended 15 years ago. I apparently only need 4 classes to get my associates in business management there and appears I have all the prerequisites for those classes completed. I'm going to make an appointment with an academic adviser next week and see whats what. I keep asking myself if I'm too old to change my life. I'll be 35 this year, which feels old and alot of time wasted but in stark reality, I'm only half way done with my working life. Probably by the time I reach retirement age it'll be like 80 to boot.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 15, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Think positive: G-spot access, Mrs shrxhky will love it


She's at that age too! Insatiable appetite . Almost wish I was 20 yrs younger 

SH420


----------



## lokie (Dec 15, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Well, I apparently qualified for the full pell grant. I jumped through several hoops and sacrificed a few virgins and was able to access my account at the community college I attended 15 years ago. I apparently only need 4 classes to get my associates in business management there and appears I have all the prerequisites for those classes completed. I'm going to make an appointment with an academic adviser next week and see whats what. I keep asking myself if I'm too old to change my life. I'll be 35 this year, which feels old and alot of time wasted but in stark reality, I'm only half way done with my working life. Probably by the time I reach retirement age it'll be like 80 to boot.




*Nola Ochs (née Hill)* (November 22, 1911 – December 9, 2016) was an American woman, from Jetmore, Kansas who in 2007, at age 95, graduated from college and was certified by Guinness World Records as the oldest person in the world to become a college graduate, .



Sure you can do it.

There is no time like the present to get started on your future. You will not be sorry you did.

The personal rewards will be well worth the time spent in furthering your education.


----------



## lokie (Dec 15, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> She's at that age too! Insatiable appetite . Almost wish I was 20 yrs younger
> 
> SH420


----------



## dstroy (Dec 15, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4248188
> 
> Chex mix. The secret is Bugles, they blow their own horns.
> Had to use stupid pretzel waffles. WTF ever happened to thin pretzel sticks? Used to have Bachman's Thin Pretzel Sticks in every candy machine when I was a kid. Vanished with the Bosco.


Hello, best friend. Can I have some chex mix please?

PS snyder's makes thin pretzel sticks. I'll trade you snyder's for tim's cascade. I miss tim's cascade... the old jalapeno chip recipe from the 90's mmmmm


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 15, 2018)

dstroy said:


> PS snyder's makes thin pretzel sticks.


I was in the store today and saw Snyders's and thought about TG555's post. I always liked those little mini toasted bread slices in Chex Mix too.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 15, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> That C-Hops is a savory elixir. Oh and did I mention yum?
> Firestone Walker Brewery. I like their style a lot.


I loved their "Wookey Jack" black IPA, but it's been discontinued


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 15, 2018)

Got a speeding ticket, refused a search. Went home elbowed a lit hps it exploded cleaned that up replaced bulb. Went into the house to find my GSD with my kids rabbit in his mouth,cleaned that up threw out the carcass luckily the kid is away for the weekend. Headed out in the morning to try to find an identical rabbit. Needless to say today is not my day


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 15, 2018)

I was finally let back up in to my burned down house. What a day!

Cleaned up all the charcoal filter/fan scrubers and threw them into the cargo trailer that survived. They stick out like a sore thumb after a fire. Not much I could do with all the dirt left behind from all the pots lol. All the burned down plastic coated stakes. Ugh! 12-4’x8’ trays full of plants lol. It is what it is at this point. Fuck you Adjuster!

Rescued the jet sled. The Yeti cooler was fucking smoked but the 9.9 yamaha kicker right next to it didn’t get phased? Trippy.
The outboard on the pontoon boat got fucked. All the plastic is fucked. Cowl and lower unit. The brand newly upholstered bench seats up front got burns in them from flying ember. Not too bad. My dumb ass didn’t have boat insurance and my home owners only covers $1500 total for boats lol.
$45,000 in boats. Not bad. Maybe 7K in damage.

Absolutely nothing else made it. Its fucking disgusting. 

I’m fucking drained. Good night.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 15, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I was finally let back up in to my burned down house. What a day!
> 
> Cleaned up all the charcoal filter/fan scrubers and threw them into the cargo trailer that survived. They stick out like a sore thumb after a fire. Not much I could do with all the dirt left behind from all the pots lol. All the burned down plastic coated stakes. Ugh! 12-4’x8’ trays full of plants lol. It is what it is at this point. Fuck you Adjuster!
> 
> ...


Ouch, what a day.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 15, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I was finally let back up in to my burned down house. What a day!
> 
> Cleaned up all the charcoal filter/fan scrubers and threw them into the cargo trailer that survived. They stick out like a sore thumb after a fire. Not much I could do with all the dirt left behind from all the pots lol. All the burned down plastic coated stakes. Ugh! 12-4’x8’ trays full of plants lol. It is what it is at this point. Fuck you Adjuster!
> 
> ...


Hope luck starts pointing in the other direction for you man


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 15, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I was finally let back up in to my burned down house. What a day!
> 
> Cleaned up all the charcoal filter/fan scrubers and threw them into the cargo trailer that survived. They stick out like a sore thumb after a fire. Not much I could do with all the dirt left behind from all the pots lol. All the burned down plastic coated stakes. Ugh! 12-4’x8’ trays full of plants lol. It is what it is at this point. Fuck you Adjuster!
> 
> ...


You're going to have to phoenix your way back up to the top bro.



17 to 1 favorite, no action the other way.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 15, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Hope luck starts pointing in the other direction for you man


Did you find a look alike rabbit?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 15, 2018)

"Buy".
Toasted it is. 


Aeroknow said:


> I was finally let back up in to my burned down house. What a day!
> 
> Cleaned up all the charcoal filter/fan scrubers and threw them into the cargo trailer that survived. They stick out like a sore thumb after a fire. Not much I could do with all the dirt left behind from all the pots lol. All the burned down plastic coated stakes. Ugh! 12-4’x8’ trays full of plants lol. It is what it is at this point. Fuck you Adjuster!
> 
> ...


I was able to help cleanup 3 houses of my relatives that took a direct hit from Andrew.

Depression is a real thing that can be debilitating - chin up bro.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 15, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> "Buy".
> Toasted it is.
> 
> 
> ...


The opportunity of building something new and fresh makes that depression stuff take a hike.

When my mom died 3 yrs. ago, remodeling her house for 6 months was as theraputic as it was constructive.

You have to do something to avoid insanity anyway.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 15, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> The opportunity of building something new and fresh makes that depression stuff take a hike.
> 
> When my mom died 3 yrs. ago, remodeling her house for 6 months was as theraputic as it was constructive.
> 
> You have to do something to avoid insanity anyway.


When you started to eye FDD's shitty roof, I'll admit, I started to worry.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 15, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> The opportunity of building something new and fresh makes that depression stuff take a hike.
> 
> When my mom died 3 yrs. ago, remodeling her house for 6 months was as theraputic as it was constructive.
> 
> You have to do something to avoid insanity anyway.


I understand completely - when my mother passed I was beyond my self to do something - - anything!
A big windstorm showed up the next day & blew over & broke her very large ornate wrought iron Wisteria arbor.
_So I built her another better one that is easily twice as tall & beautiful if I say myself.
The pics are from 2011 when the old one collapsed & 2012 which shows quite a bit of regrowth.
I'll get another pic this year during the reunion but unfortunately most of the flowers are gone by then.

  
_


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Did you find a look alike rabbit?


Not going out looking until the morning it was a year old all black rabbit so I don’t think it’ll be to hard to get my hands on another


----------



## ANC (Dec 16, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I was finally let back up in to my burned down house. What a day!
> 
> Cleaned up all the charcoal filter/fan scrubers and threw them into the cargo trailer that survived. They stick out like a sore thumb after a fire. Not much I could do with all the dirt left behind from all the pots lol. All the burned down plastic coated stakes. Ugh! 12-4’x8’ trays full of plants lol. It is what it is at this point. Fuck you Adjuster!
> 
> ...


I guess up to this point there was still hope it wasn't quite as bad.
You know the score now, but you are a strong puppy.
I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 16, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> I was in the store today and saw Snyders's and thought about TG555's post. I always liked those little mini toasted bread slices in Chex Mix too.


they did sell just those little bread slices in a bag for a while...i love them, but i'm allergic to gluten....so i haven't looked for them in a while, they're good, but not worth three days of misery


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 16, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I was finally let back up in to my burned down house. What a day!
> 
> Cleaned up all the charcoal filter/fan scrubers and threw them into the cargo trailer that survived. They stick out like a sore thumb after a fire. Not much I could do with all the dirt left behind from all the pots lol. All the burned down plastic coated stakes. Ugh! 12-4’x8’ trays full of plants lol. It is what it is at this point. Fuck you Adjuster!
> 
> ...


it was crazy here after the fire...and i didn't lose my house. driving around was bad...seeing houses i knew the owners of burned to the ground....it just kept that night in mind. then there were the vultures driving around taking pictures...they'd stop and ask me where to go to take "good pictures"....after telling a few of them to crawl up their own asses i just started walking away from them....go the fuck home, you goddamn misery parasites..
it took about year to start feeling normal again. when greenery starts to grow again, it helps cover a lot of it up, and people have started to rebuild, but there are still areas i try to stay out of...just don't want the reminder


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 16, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> I was in the store today and saw Snyders's and thought about TG555's post. I always liked those little mini toasted bread slices in Chex Mix too.


Me too.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 16, 2018)

these....they're the shit...make me sicker than a dog, and i'll still buy a bag about once a year.....


----------



## ANC (Dec 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> these....they're the shit...make me sicker than a dog, and i'll still buy a bag about once a year.....
> View attachment 4250078


Even reading the name they don't sound any less disgusting.


----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> these....they're the shit...make me sicker than a dog, and i'll still buy a bag about once a year.....
> View attachment 4250078


Oh man those are good! I haven't seen those in Forever didn't even know they were still around. Those are in some of their other mixes, didn't know they came all in one bag like that, now I'm going to be on the lookout!


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> these....they're the shit...make me sicker than a dog, and i'll still buy a bag about once a year.....
> View attachment 4250078


No way, those are my favorite. Get em at walmart the big bag cost less then the little bag from a liquor store. Fancy ass chips are confused, In my area they don't even keep them with the other chips. They're usually by the corn nuts trying to fit in, acting like it's not a bag of chips.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they did sell just those little bread slices in a bag for a while...i love them, but i'm allergic to gluten....so i haven't looked for them in a while, they're good, but not worth three days of misery


I think a lot of people are allergic to gluten and don't know it because the symptoms vary so much. 
Too much gluten makes my lower back hurt like hell. 
And my farts are epic...


----------



## ANC (Dec 16, 2018)

Honda Autonomous Robot Cars Are Coming To Make Humans Redundant
https://jalopnik.com/honda-autonomous-robot-cars-are-coming-to-make-humans-r-1831130218


----------



## too larry (Dec 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it was crazy here after the fire...and i didn't lose my house. driving around was bad...seeing houses i knew the owners of burned to the ground....it just kept that night in mind. then there were the vultures driving around taking pictures...they'd stop and ask me where to go to take "good pictures"....after telling a few of them to crawl up their own asses i just started walking away from them....go the fuck home, you goddamn misery parasites..
> it took about year to start feeling normal again. when greenery starts to grow again, it helps cover a lot of it up, and people have started to rebuild, but there are still areas i try to stay out of...just don't want the reminder


There will be no hiding from the hurricane damage here. It's everywhere. Five years from now it will still be visible. We have had waves of volunteers and contractors coming into our communities. Both are needed. I need a new roof, but prices are more than double now. I'm hoping to half ass it for 3-4 years so prices will be closer to normal.

Speaking of half ass, yesterday I got on the back roof and worked on tightening screws.


----------



## too larry (Dec 16, 2018)

There wasn't many higher up the slope backed out. And they all snugged down good. But lots of them along the bottom didn't tighten down. I'll have to buy longer screws and see if that will do it. This was mostly a wife calming move. We plan on hiring someone to replace all the screws.


----------



## ANC (Dec 16, 2018)

That's handy, my roofing is held on by roofing nails about the size of those nuts.


----------



## too larry (Dec 16, 2018)

I have two buddies who are contractors. One of which is my main smoking buddy. He has been going to get out to the house "next week" for the last 8 weeks, so I looked over the roof from the back deck, and decided it was alright to wait for "one more week". But he hurt his shoulder and will be laid up for 6 weeks (if he listens to his doctor}. That news got the wife to the point she was going to get real roofers to replace the roof for $30K. So I got my ass up the ladder yesterday. I did find one little hole that I hadn't seen from the ground. I used duct tape to patch it. 

Tragedy narrowly averted.


----------



## 420God (Dec 16, 2018)

too larry said:


> There wasn't many higher up the slope backed out. And they all snugged down good. But lots of them along the bottom didn't tighten down. I'll have to buy longer screws and see if that will do it. This was mostly a wife calming move. We plan on hiring someone to replace all the screws.
> 
> View attachment 4250121


I run all my screws through the ridge so if a screw does come loose there's less of a chance for leaking.


----------



## too larry (Dec 16, 2018)

ANC said:


> That's handy, my roofing is held on by roofing nails about the size of those nuts.


We always used to use those lead head nails on tin roofs.


----------



## too larry (Dec 16, 2018)

420God said:


> I run all my screws through the ridge so if a screw does come loose there's less of a chance for leaking.


I've done roofs like that too. In this case, I'm glad my contractor did it like he did. With 130 mph winds, I'm afraid if there had been any give to individual pieces of metal, they would have been gone. As it was, all I lost was the end caps and fascia.


----------



## ANC (Dec 16, 2018)

My roof looks like asbestos sheeting if I had to guess.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 16, 2018)

We went back in today to pull out the other boat. My buddy dug around and what did he find?

Unfortunatey we couldnt find my really nice dab rig. Oh well, but gonna hold on to these.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 16, 2018)

ANC said:


> Honda Autonomous Robot Cars Are Coming To Make Humans Redundant
> https://jalopnik.com/honda-autonomous-robot-cars-are-coming-to-make-humans-r-1831130218


if humans are redundant, why is it plowing the walk?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 16, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> We went back in today to pull out the other boat. My buddy dug around and what did he find?
> View attachment 4250156
> Unfortunatey we couldnt find my really nice dab rig. Oh well, but gonna hold on to these.


Lol! That’s awesome ! Quality glass.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 16, 2018)

I passed personal legislation to tax all drug deals 10% last January.

Then I hid the money and forgot where I put it. When something turns up missing here, my go to method of recovery is to get as fucked up as I was when I hid it.

So I ate enough RSO to kill a small farm animal and found what I was looking for an hour later.

 
Just in case of a flood.

 
Bingo!

 
Christmas is saved again.

It's actually a fishing lighter with space for a couple grand. The kids will be happy for another Christmas.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 16, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I passed personal legislation to tax all drug deals 10% last January.
> 
> Then I hid the money and forgot where I put it. When something turns up missing here, *my go to method of recovery is to get as fucked up as I was when I hid it.*
> 
> ...


State dependent learning/memory; a time honored practice in graduate school


----------



## Bareback (Dec 16, 2018)

too larry said:


> I have two buddies who are contractors. One of which is my main smoking buddy. He has been going to get out to the house "next week" for the last 8 weeks, so I looked over the roof from the back deck, and decided it was alright to wait for "one more week". But he hurt his shoulder and will be laid up for 6 weeks (if he listens to his doctor}. That news got the wife to the point she was going to get real roofers to replace the roof for $30K. So I got my ass up the ladder yesterday. I did find one little hole that I hadn't seen from the ground. I used duct tape to patch it.
> 
> Tragedy narrowly averted.
> 
> View attachment 4250123 View attachment 4250124


I like to use lexel on roofs , it works so much better/longer than silicone on asphalt.
Also I'm sure you already know but I thought I would mention that the expected life span of the neoprene washer is about 11 years. When I'm selling someone a metal roof I always try and make sure they understand the life span of the metal, the color, and the washer and that it might not be as long as they might think. But also if installed properly they'll be good. 
Also was it Michael that got you and if so...... I'm glad you survived. A helluva storm.... I came down to work Ivan, Opel, and others from PC-Mobile.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 16, 2018)

Got the action parts in and made a quick set of grips until I can make a set out if antler.

I reamed it to take h&r .32 mags for a bit more punch. The wife wants it. I think I'll duracoat the frame and barrel pink and the cylinder black. 

It is a tack driver.


----------



## ANC (Dec 16, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I passed personal legislation to tax all drug deals 10% last January.
> 
> Then I hid the money and forgot where I put it. When something turns up missing here, my go to method of recovery is to get as fucked up as I was when I hid it.
> 
> ...


I completed my 12th-grade exams in pretty much the same fashion.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I passed personal legislation to tax all drug deals 10% last January.
> 
> Then I hid the money and forgot where I put it. When something turns up missing here, my go to method of recovery is to get as fucked up as I was when I hid it.
> 
> ...



I attempted similar personal legislation, but it got hung up in committee.

I do want to know - did the small farm animal live?


----------



## dangledo (Dec 17, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Ok give me your address, I'll be right over. I'm such a sucker for burnt ends. Little man looks about the right age to take home now that all the hard work is done he he he.


Oh no he's a little terrorist. Looks me square in the eyes as he chucks a car right at the tv. He's an angel for everyone else, though. He's all yours lol

The burnt ends turned out really good. I swear even better the next day when i simmered what was left in the oven at 350 for thirty minutes. So tender they just melt. Fuck me they were so good
 

The butt ended up cooking 16 hours! I freaked out a bit when they were 5 hours into the stall, at the 12 hour mark @162 and not budging. So i wrapped in foil and they started creeping up steadily and pulled off at 200, finished at 208. On at 7am off at 11pm. I thought they would be dry as a bone but ended up perfect.

To my surprises, not one hard part on the bark, when first seeing them. My best work yet. Everyone was pleased and gladly took some home.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Oh no he's a little terrorist. Looks me square in the eyes as he chucks a car right at the tv. He's an angel for everyone else, though. He's all yours lol
> 
> The burnt ends turned out really good. I swear even better the next day when i simmered what was left in the oven at 350 for thirty minutes. So tender they just melt. Fuck me they were so good
> View attachment 4250562
> ...


 I would so put your warm, spicy meat in my mouth.


----------



## ANC (Dec 17, 2018)

Went to my first grow buddy's stork party today.
I'm pretty sure I got my daily calorific intake met with all the snacks and platters.
Dropped mom and daughter off at mom in law's. Got the house to myself and the cats till Friday.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 17, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I would so put your warm, spicy meat in my mouth.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Oh no he's a little terrorist. Looks me square in the eyes as he chucks a car right at the tv. He's an angel for everyone else, though. He's all yours lol
> 
> The burnt ends turned out really good. I swear even better the next day when i simmered what was left in the oven at 350 for thirty minutes. So tender they just melt. Fuck me they were so good
> View attachment 4250562
> ...


Oh those burnt ends! How did you smoke them originally. BTW looking you in the eye and chucking the toy is a testing program, apparently he's decided to skip latency and go right for adolescence. I've decided I was a bit hasty in my decision to adopt him. I'll settle for pictures until he achieves majority.
Thanks


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 17, 2018)

ANC said:


> Went to my first grow buddy's stork party today.
> I'm pretty sure I got my daily calorific intake met with all the snacks and platters.
> Dropped mom and daughter off at mom in law's. Got the house to myself and the cats till Friday.


stork party = baby shower? gifts for the mother and the coming baby?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 17, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> looking you in the eye and chucking the toy is a testing program, apparently he's decided to skip latency and go right for adolescence.


i dealt with that by just calmly picking up whatever was thrown, and putting it on a high shelf where he couldn't get to it. don't give it back to him, just put it back in the toy box in a day or two. if he does it again, put it up for longer....took about two weeks, and he learned that all it got him was his favorite toys taken away for a few days...


----------



## ANC (Dec 17, 2018)

Yeah, it was mostly women and lots of cakes and tarts and a few of the more evolved guys... and me of course.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 17, 2018)

so.....Women
Cakes    Tartsevolved guys

and you?.....could be fun....


----------



## ANC (Dec 17, 2018)

close


----------



## dangledo (Dec 17, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Oh those burnt ends! How did you smoke them originally. BTW looking you in the eye and chucking the toy is a testing program, apparently he's decided to skip latency and go right for adolescence. I've decided I was a bit hasty in my decision to adopt him. I'll settle for pictures until he achieves majority.
> Thanks


Went low and slow at 225 for 3 hours on some apple and cherry wood. Cut into much smaller pieces than last time. 
 
Then into a pan of butter, brown sugar and honey, covered for 2 hours at 250. Followed up with a sauce.

Found an interesting read while waiting through the stall. 

https://amazingribs.com/more-technique-and-science/more-cooking-science/understanding-and-beating-barbecue-stall-bane-all



Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i dealt with that by just calmly picking up whatever was thrown, and putting it on a high shelf where he couldn't get to it. don't give it back to him, just put it back in the toy box in a day or two. if he does it again, put it up for longer....took about two weeks, and he learned that all it got him was his favorite toys taken away for a few days...


That's what we've started doing and it's starting to work out. Also we're getting better at ignoring the tantrums until he just gets tired of throwing them. I'm actually really good at ignoring them, my wife not so much.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 17, 2018)

Howdy everyone.....sorry i wasn't around this morning....

having a slight problem in the 90yr old youngster......she fell.....


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Went low and slow at 225 for 3 hours on some apple and cherry wood. Cut into much smaller pieces than last time.
> View attachment 4250616
> Then into a pan of butter, brown sugar and honey, covered for 2 hours at 250. Followed up with a sauce.
> 
> ...


Based on the size I wondered if they would fall through the grate! I imagined using something like this






Thanks for the info.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 17, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> Howdy everyone.....sorry i wasn't around this morning....
> 
> having a slight problem in the 90yr old youngster......she fell.....


she alright?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 17, 2018)

I survived the DMV and got lunch. My daily accomplishment.


----------



## ANC (Dec 17, 2018)

A


BudmanTX said:


> Howdy everyone.....sorry i wasn't around this morning....
> 
> having a slight problem in the 90yr old youngster......she fell.....


At that age you should only be falling for boyfriends. I just realised the day's heatwave is over. Suddenly its a little cool in my underpants.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 17, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> she alright?


nope she's busted up pretty bad. She went in the a routine x-ray to check things out with her, she's been having health problems. The story goes, that the x-ray techs had her, told her to walk up some stairs...well we all know she couldn't and they didn't help her up them. She slipped and fell. 

It's not good....broken ankle, 2 crack knee caps so far....they're working on her more right now....they're thinking femur as well...we won't know for sure.....till rest of the test are done.

she's smiling but hurting right now......gave her a kiss on the cheek before i left for work, my mom is with her right now....ugh.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 17, 2018)

ANC said:


> A
> 
> At that age you should only be falling for boyfriends. I just realised the day's heatwave is over. Suddenly its a little cool in my underpants.


becareful she'll run ya ragged......she used to be a dancer at on time as well....


----------



## dangledo (Dec 17, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Based on the size I wondered if they would fall through the grate! I imagined using something like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yerp i totally didn't think of falling through the grate when i was cutting it up, like a dummy. It was quite the balancing act. a few were sacrificed to the fire gods.


----------



## too larry (Dec 17, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I like to use lexel on roofs , it works so much better/longer than silicone on asphalt.
> Also I'm sure you already know but I thought I would mention that the expected life span of the neoprene washer is about 11 years. When I'm selling someone a metal roof I always try and make sure they understand the life span of the metal, the color, and the washer and that it might not be as long as they might think. But also if installed properly they'll be good.
> Also was it Michael that got you and if so...... I'm glad you survived. A helluva storm.... I came down to work Ivan, Opel, and others from PC-Mobile.


The house is 15 years old, and we had the screws replaced after about 8-9 years. The guy who did it then was a three man company. Him, his brother and their best friend. Now he has 35-40 working for him. I know he is busy as hell, but I bet he can get it done in a day if he can fit us in.

My buddy told me some tricks in case it takes a while for the other guy. The stripped ones you use a thicker screw. Duh. Makes good sense. Why didn't I think of that.

Yep it was Michael. Eye passed three miles to the west of us. 130 mph winds for 90 minutes. It was so bad for so long, you got used to your shit blowing away. When the pump house went, the wife ask, "did you see how long it rolled? Pretty neat" {other than breaking every spigot in my garden, it was pretty neat}


----------



## too larry (Dec 17, 2018)

Today marks 28 years of matrimony for me and the wife. We had kind of sort of planned on eating breakfast or lunch over at the local diner. I camped last night so when I got in this morning, we decided on lunch. As lunchtime approached, she called the diner to see what the special was. It was liver and beef-tips. She doesn't do liver, nor does she like to smell it, so we decided to go to a seafood place about 20 miles from home. {my boss had called as we were leaving, asking me to come in early if I could. We decided we still had enough time, so we booked it on} It's toward Panama City, and we got to see lots of hurricane damage we hadn't seen before. All in all it was a nice drive. Until we go to the place and found out they are closed on Monday. If I had not had to go in early to work, we would have run on into Panama, but. . .

. . . . . .we drive back toward home another way, and get to-go from a convenience store deli. I had fried chicken, okra and some sort of fried broccoli and bacon thing. She had chicken tenders, fries, Jalapeno poppers and an egg roll. Not too bad. Not grouper, but not too bad.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 17, 2018)

too larry said:


> Today marks 28 years of matrimony for me and the wife.


Congratulations, that's a milestone many don't make.


----------



## too larry (Dec 17, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Congratulations, that's a milestone many don't make.


Thanks. A couple of months away from 30 years of cohabitation. The first night I spent the night at her house, she ask me to park my truck behind the shed. I knew she was a keeper then.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 17, 2018)

too larry said:


> Thanks. A couple of months away from 30 years of cohabitation. The first night I spent the night at her house, *she ask me to park my truck behind the shed.* I knew she was a keeper then.



Most ladies won't do that on the first night, no wonder you kept her


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 17, 2018)

too larry said:


> Today marks 28 years of matrimony for me and the wife. We had kind of sort of planned on eating breakfast or lunch over at the local diner. I camped last night so when I got in this morning, we decided on lunch. As lunchtime approached, she called the diner to see what the special was. It was liver and beef-tips. She doesn't do liver, nor does she like to smell it, so we decided to go to a seafood place about 20 miles from home. {my boss had called as we were leaving, asking me to come in early if I could. We decided we still had enough time, so we booked it on} It's toward Panama City, and we got to see lots of hurricane damage we hadn't seen before. All in all it was a nice drive. Until we go to the place and found out they are closed on Monday. If I had not had to go in early to work, we would have run on into Panama, but. . .
> 
> . . . . . .we drive back toward home another way, and get to-go from a convenience store deli. I had fried chicken, okra and some sort of fried broccoli and bacon thing. She had chicken tenders, fries, Jalapeno poppers and an egg roll. Not too bad. Not grouper, but not too bad.


Congratulations, and my condolences on the meal not working out- that's happened to us before as well


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 17, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Most ladies won't do that on the first night, no wonder you kept her


I met my wife when I installed a roof antenna


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 17, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I met my wife when I installed a roof antenna



I met mine when I laid some pipe...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 17, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I met mine when I laid some pipe...


Really? Or are you just saying that


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 17, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Really? Or are you just saying that



I thought we were just playing clever euphemisms. It's fun...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 17, 2018)

too larry said:


> Thanks. A couple of months away from 30 years of cohabitation.


Mrs GWN and I've been married somewhere north of 32 years, together for close to 34.



Sir Napsalot said:


> I met my wife when I installed a roof antenna


I was a single father for some time, used to walk my two very small kids down the road to the Best-O-Burger occasionally for a special treat - her best friend lived on the same street just about 6 houses down & she spotted me being Daddy & told her BFF "That one's gonna be mine".

She was right (as usual) and proceeded to work her Gris Gris on me (its a Coon-Ass thing) & the rest is history.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 17, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I met my wife when I installed a roof antenna


My dad used to live with a woman who widowed twice because of antenna installation and power line mash ups. So I told him to stay away from over sized rabbit ears and then I remembered who I was talking to, no worries his sorry ass ain't doing any work.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 17, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Mrs GWN and I've been married somewhere north of 32 years, together for close to 34.
> 
> 
> I was a single father for some time, used to walk my two very small kids down the road to the Best-O-Burger occasionally for a special treat - her best friend lived on the same street just about 6 houses down & she spotted me being Daddy & told her BFF "That one's gonna be mine".
> ...


Gris-gris is an Afro-Caribbean thing


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 18, 2018)

@GreatwhiteNorth


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 18, 2018)

LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Mrs GWN and I've been married somewhere north of 32 years, together for close to 34.
> 
> 
> I was a single father for some time, used to walk my two very small kids down the road to the Best-O-Burger occasionally for a special treat - her best friend lived on the same street just about 6 houses down & she spotted me being Daddy & told her BFF "That one's gonna be mine".
> ...


Bet she makes the best burgers in the State to this day ...


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 18, 2018)

Howdy everyone on this fine foggy morning......

coffee is on........

Decided to read the news on the computer this morning for a min before i get going.....now i have to admit there are some really let just say interesting people...but this one take the cake.......

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/florida-man-tried-pay-mcdonald-s-bag-weed-police-say-n949246?cid=sm_npd_nn_fb_ma

this one really made me:


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> Howdy everyone on this fine foggy morning......
> 
> coffee is on........
> 
> ...


 That begs the question of the nug-to-McNugget exchange value.

"All I got is some larf ... will that get me a Filet-O-Fish and a small medium milkshake?"


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 18, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> Howdy everyone on this fine foggy morning......
> 
> coffee is on........
> 
> ...


I feel sorry for him. Oh well can't fix felony stupid.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 18, 2018)

you know i do feel sorry for the guy.........but like ya said "can't fix felony stupid".....think he might wanna raise his standard on the weed....might have done better.....the most funny part of it, it was at a Mcdonald's......at least he could have stepped up there...they sux...go go for a wendy's or a wataburger, maybe in an out burger something other than...


----------



## dangledo (Dec 18, 2018)

too larry said:


> Today marks 28 years of matrimony for me and the wife. We had kind of sort of planned on eating breakfast or lunch over at the local diner. I camped last night so when I got in this morning, we decided on lunch. As lunchtime approached, she called the diner to see what the special was. It was liver and beef-tips. She doesn't do liver, nor does she like to smell it, so we decided to go to a seafood place about 20 miles from home. {my boss had called as we were leaving, asking me to come in early if I could. We decided we still had enough time, so we booked it on} It's toward Panama City, and we got to see lots of hurricane damage we hadn't seen before. All in all it was a nice drive. Until we go to the place and found out they are closed on Monday. If I had not had to go in early to work, we would have run on into Panama, but. . .
> 
> . . . . . .we drive back toward home another way, and get to-go from a convenience store deli. I had fried chicken, okra and some sort of fried broccoli and bacon thing. She had chicken tenders, fries, Jalapeno poppers and an egg roll. Not too bad. Not grouper, but not too bad.


Congrats on that! Sucks your spot was closed. Been with my wife half that time. Maybe we'll make it that far lol. made Destin/ pcb/ navarre our go to spot for several years. Love the panhandle beaches. As good if not better than most Caribbean destinations. Best sand by far, no contest.

Did sharky's tiki hut survive, in pcb? I know it's been through several hurricanes. That was our go to beach bar. Awesome mahi tacos and always a friendly bar staff. Just outside of all the riff raff.

We're planning a short trip to Destin in the spring and wanted to ask you what would be a good natural spring to visit? Figured you might know something Google doesn't. Last time we went we hiked through a mosquito infested swamp visiting the ponce de leon spring. It was nice when we got there but damn them skeeters.

St Andrews probably one of the coolest spots I've hiked. Snorkeling the jetis and whatnot. Except the time i was pissing right next to a fucking gator slide and he was just feet from me, eyeing me just out of the water. Dumbass tourist lol

Sorry stoned rambling. I'm assuming you've been everywhere considering your love for the parks and trails lol. Totally envy where you live


----------



## Bareback (Dec 18, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Congrats on that! Sucks your spot was closed. Been with my wife half that time. Maybe we'll make it that far lol. made Destin/ pcb/ navarre our go to spot for several years. Love the panhandle beaches. As good if not better than most Caribbean destinations. Best sand by far, no contest.
> 
> Did sharky's tiki hut survive, in pcb? I know it's been through several hurricanes. That was our go to beach bar. Awesome mahi tacos and always a friendly bar staff. Just outside of all the riff raff.
> 
> ...


I can't help with the spring question but if you're hungry try " Moma June's Ole Time buffet " good food. 

I've caught thousands of Spanish Macs from my yak in Saint Andrews bay and a bunch of sharks too.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 18, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I can't help with the spring question but if you're hungry try " Moma June's Ole Time buffet " good food.
> 
> I've caught thousands of Spanish Macs from my yak in Saint Andrews bay and a bunch of sharks too.


Will do. Its those home style places that are the real gems.

I've gigged a few flounder yonder in the bay and fished plenty mackerel off the jetties. Only seen one hammerhead shark dude pulled ini from the beach. Fishing doesn't get much better than down there, ime. 

We've even contemplated a move down there whenb the little one gets older. She wants to go further south where she has some friends but the beaches just aren't even close to what they are from Mexico beach, West. And those apalachicola oysters..... so good... Fuhgeddaboudit


----------



## Bareback (Dec 18, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Will do. Its those home style places that are the real gems.
> 
> I've gigged a few flounder yonder in the bay and fished plenty mackerel off the jetties. Only seen one hammerhead shark dude pulled ini from the beach. Fishing doesn't get much better than down there, ime.
> 
> We've even contemplated a move down there whenb the little one gets older. She wants to go further south where she has some friends but the beaches just aren't even close to what they are from Mexico beach, West. And those apalachicola oysters..... so good... Fuhgeddaboudit


I had a good friend who lived Fort Morgan at mile marker 3 , we gigged a shit load of flounder in the bay/sound.
Also once in '98 my son and I caught a 8' hammerhead off the beach on Thomas Dr. and as we carried it up to our room at like 3am the elevator must have stopped on every floor with drunks freaking out each and every time, hahaha no one actually got on the elevator with us.

Let me know if you want to shark fishing sometimes I got tons of gear.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 18, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I had a good friend who lived Fort Morgan at mile marker 3 , we gigged a shit load of flounder in the bay/sound.
> Also once in '98 my son and I caught a 8' hammerhead off the beach on Thomas Dr. and as we carried it up to our room at like 3am the elevator must have stopped on every floor with drunks freaking out each and every time, hahaha no one actually got on the elevator with us.
> 
> Let me know if you want to shark fishing sometimes I got tons of gear.


You took a 8’ hammerhead to your hotel room? Lmao!!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 18, 2018)

bet that was a sight for the clean up lady in the morning....


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> You took a 8’ hammerhead to your hotel room? Lmao!!!


It made a nice change from all the crosseyed cougars they were usually carrying up.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 18, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> It made a nice change from all the crosseyed cougars they were usually carrying up.


Lol


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 18, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> You took a 8’ hammerhead to your hotel room? Lmao!!!


@GreatwhiteNorth

LOL go do a few miles with the dogs and come home to this!!


----------



## Bareback (Dec 18, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> You took a 8’ hammerhead to your hotel room? Lmao!!!


Yeah.....of course......duh.

It's a lot easier to run them by the fish market and have them process it for you but it just cost to damn much, also we take them to the bar and have the cook work it up and serve it as the daily special.... and then we eat and drink for free.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 18, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> bet that was a sight for the clean up lady in the morning....


Ohh no....no mess . Just fillet off the parts you want and stuff that bitch in the trash shoot. Bye bye ..... trash man might of shit himself thought.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 18, 2018)

Bareback said:


> Ohh no....no mess . Just fillet off the parts you want and stuff that bitch in the trash shoot. Bye bye ..... trash man might of shit himself thought.


lol......i can see the trash man face now......WTF!!!!! who in the hell?


----------



## dangledo (Dec 18, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I had a good friend who lived Fort Morgan at mile marker 3 , we gigged a shit load of flounder in the bay/sound.
> Also once in '98 my son and I caught a 8' hammerhead off the beach on Thomas Dr. and as we carried it up to our room at like 3am the elevator must have stopped on every floor with drunks freaking out each and every time, hahaha no one actually got on the elevator with us.
> 
> Let me know if you want to shark fishing sometimes I got tons of gear.


Lmao

Fuck yes i do. It was quite the sight to see dude pulling one in. Be a cool experience. Heading there in the spring or abouts! Thanks for the invite

I followed a girl down to Pensacola when her family ( military) moved to eglin afb. Spent a few months working in perdido key, just over the border from fort Morgan, loading boats heading for an oil platform. Summer of 2000. Good times.

You in Carolinas?


----------



## too larry (Dec 18, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> Howdy everyone on this fine foggy morning......
> 
> coffee is on........
> 
> ...


Way too many of these stories start with, "a Florida man. . . . . ."

We have way more crazies than anywhere else.


----------



## too larry (Dec 18, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Congrats on that! Sucks your spot was closed. Been with my wife half that time. Maybe we'll make it that far lol. made Destin/ pcb/ navarre our go to spot for several years. Love the panhandle beaches. As good if not better than most Caribbean destinations. Best sand by far, no contest.
> 
> Did sharky's tiki hut survive, in pcb? I know it's been through several hurricanes. That was our go to beach bar. Awesome mahi tacos and always a friendly bar staff. Just outside of all the riff raff.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I haven't been down there since the storm, but PCB wasn't hit too bad. It was down town and to the east that took the brunt of it. The last great local beach bar is doing fine. https://sharkysbeach.com/

I guess the best known spring fed waterway for tubing and what not in the sandhills is Econfina Creek. The Florida Trail goes through there too. But here are some other options.

http://fun4emeraldcoastkids.com/Fun-Around-Town/Springs-Lakes-and-Rivers/

If you ever get the chance, stay at the primitive site on Saint Andrews. Best beach camping. Low cost.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 18, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Lmao
> 
> Fuck yes i do. It was quite the sight to see dude pulling one in. Be a cool experience. Heading there in the spring or abouts! Thanks for the invite
> 
> ...


Na, Heart of Dixie here. My son is SC, and we have family in Pensacola who own a plumbing company and Perdido is his main squeeze. I often fish from the beach at Fort Pickens , because they close the gate to the Fort area and a short walk up the beach gets you away from most folks. Plus it's really close to the family property. 
Also family has some pretty good connections and might be able to help swing a deal on a condo or beach house. I be glad to ask for ya when you are ready.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 18, 2018)

too larry said:


> Way too many of these stories start with, "a Florida man. . . . . ."
> 
> We have way more crazies than anywhere else.


Yeah right.... it's a running joke with my daughter, she sends me post all the time that starts with those two words. Lol


----------



## too larry (Dec 18, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I can't help with the spring question but if you're hungry try " Moma June's Ole Time buffet " good food.
> 
> I've caught thousands of Spanish Macs from my yak in Saint Andrews bay and a bunch of sharks too.


There is also a Mamma Junes in Valdosta Georgia if anyone is up that way. We always ate there when we went up to see the wife's uncle, the bank robber, in the old folks home.


----------



## too larry (Dec 18, 2018)

This is a job I have been dragging my feet on. But to take down and roll up the fence and retrieve my bed cover, it had to be done. Really loved this tree. In a couple three hundred years it would have been something special. It only took a few minutes to cut it up. {I'll drag it to the road, then cut it up the rest of the way}


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 18, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> Howdy everyone on this fine foggy morning......
> 
> coffee is on........
> 
> ...


Lol!


----------



## Bareback (Dec 18, 2018)

too larry said:


> There is also a Mamma Junes in Valdosta Georgia if anyone is up that way. We always ate there when we went up to see the wife's uncle, the bank robber, in the old folks home.


I think this is the original, theirs about fifteen now.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 18, 2018)

too larry said:


> Way too many of these stories start with, "a Florida man. . . . . ."
> 
> We have way more crazies than anywhere else.


Yep!

https://www.fox30jax.com/news/florida/florida-man-makes-beer-run-with-gator-in-hand/800570370


----------



## too larry (Dec 18, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Yep!
> 
> https://www.fox30jax.com/news/florida/florida-man-makes-beer-run-with-gator-in-hand/800570370


"Ya'll aint out of beer are you?"


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 18, 2018)

too larry said:


> There is also a Mamma Junes in Valdosta Georgia if anyone is up that way. We always ate there when we went up to see the wife's uncle, the bank robber, in the old folks home.


I got family in Valdosta/ Nashville area.


----------



## too larry (Dec 18, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I got family in Valdosta/ Nashville area.


The wife's uncle bought a little house in Lakeland. Then sold it and got a place out on Old River Road. I didn't get up there as often as I should, but it was a nice area. Lots of good fishing.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 18, 2018)

too larry said:


> The wife's uncle bought a little house in Lakeland. Then sold it and got a place out on Old River Road. I didn't get up there as often as I should, but it was a nice area. Lots of good fishing.


I took the family there back when we went on vacation that my mom broke her arm on. 

I don't get down there as often as I like.


----------



## too larry (Dec 18, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I took the family there back when we went on vacation that my mom broke her arm on.
> 
> I don't get down there as often as I like.


At one point we were going to get the little house in Lakeland when he died. It was a pretty cool location, at the end of a street with a creek down a bluff. But he sold it and bought a bigger place with a double wide. When he died, he owed too much for it to be worthwhile for us to pay it off. Hell, I don't get down to my land a mile down the road. No way I would get up that way often enough to warrant the cost.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 18, 2018)

End of the day so I decided to clean a few dirty atomizers and some dab tools from the freezer.

Smeared everything I cleaned off onto 2 of those clear cellulose papers. Probably run like fuck but who cares? I'm smoking them.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 18, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4251471 End of the day so I decided to clean a few dirty atomizers and some dab tools from the freezer.
> 
> Smeared everything I cleaned off onto 2 of those clear cellulose papers. Probably run like fuck but who cares? I'm smoking them.


A couple of hits & I'd be done - Damn.
+


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 18, 2018)

What I accomplished today is far too complicated for me to properly elucidate in my current state of mind


----------



## ANC (Dec 19, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> What I accomplished today is far too complicated for me to properly elucidate in my current state of mind


I resemble this comment. I tried hard, but it wasn't a good day.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 19, 2018)

Fruit "leather" turned out pretty good. Think i need to tweak a few things but they did the job. Makes me wonder if i should decarb longer because the high was still just as intense, but much more smooth and not as edgy. Shit eating grin high.

Really easy to make and not terrible for you. Think i like this edible route for the time being. I've got some natural candy oil i might try and use next batch. 



 

Gonna filter the seeds out next time, too.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 19, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> What I accomplished today is far too complicated for me to properly *elucidate* in my current state of mind


I tried using that word a while back to impress the Bear, C2G and SM with my smarts but misspelled it.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I tried using that word a while back to impress the Bear, C2G and SM with my smarts but misspelled it.


 Heck no; you outperform the average bear handily.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 19, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I tried using that word a while back to impress the Bear, C2G and SM with my smarts but misspelled it.


I must have been testing a new table I don't remember seeing that. Frankly right now with all the rushed retesting of JS phenos and ST phenos trying to decide if any are worth flowering out. I'm having trouble with simple verb agreement.


----------



## ANC (Dec 19, 2018)

Whole day of youtubing. I also checked the res pH and toped it up.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 19, 2018)

ok i accomplished getting my butt out of bed this morning........

Morning everyone

Coffee is on, fresh brew........yeah that will wake ya in the morning....


----------



## 420God (Dec 19, 2018)

I slipped on the ice taking care of animals yesterday and did some breakdancing ninja shit to catch myself. Kinda wish I would've taken the fall because my lower back is stiff as hell today.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 19, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I tried using that word a while back to impress the Bear, C2G and SM with my smarts but misspelled it.


Shoot i had to Google what it even meant


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 19, 2018)

where i'm at in texas, we don't get things like that to offen, once in a blue moon, maybe and ice storm.....even longer for any thing that similiar to snow.....


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 19, 2018)

420God said:


> I slipped on the ice taking care of animals yesterday and did some breakdancing ninja shit to catch myself. Kinda wish I would've taken the fall because my lower back is stiff as hell today.


Not quite as easy now as 20 years ago was it?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 19, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Not quite as easy now as 20 years ago was it?


Ya beat me to the punch on this one BB.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 19, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ya beat me to the punch on this one BB.


Yeah but he looked hotter than this guy and his moves were smoother.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 19, 2018)

Sat on my ass in the recliner, toking joints and binge watched the last of season 2 of the Marvelous Mrs. Maisel. 

Prepped things for dinner. Started new seeds to sprout. 

Discovered using the liquid dishwasher rinse aid (removes spots from dishes) and a magic sponge will clean the shit outta the soap scummy glass shower door.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 19, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Shoot i had to Google what it even meant


Right.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 19, 2018)

I got a Secret Santa card today! Which is rather thoughtful of the person. Bringing my grand total of Christmas cards to 2. The other being my mom. And she hasn't even sent me one this year yet lol. Secret Santa cares more about me than my mom. I accomplished a high and low of love today.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 19, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I got a Secret Santa card today! Which is rather thoughtful of the person. Bringing my grand total of Christmas cards to 2. The other being my mom. And she hasn't even sent me one this year yet lol. Secret Santa cares more about me than my mom. I accomplished a high and low of love today.


S'OK Neo, I just have gotten one; from my insurance agent


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 19, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> S'OK Neo, I just have gotten one; from my insurance agent


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 19, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I got a Secret Santa card today! Which is rather thoughtful of the person. Bringing my grand total of Christmas cards to 2. The other being my mom. And she hasn't even sent me one this year yet lol. Secret Santa cares more about me than my mom. I accomplished a high and low of love today.


I got a card from secret santa as well. The person is thoughtful and caring.

Got a few from family and friends.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Dec 19, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Well, I apparently qualified for the full pell grant. I jumped through several hoops and sacrificed a few virgins and was able to access my account at the community college I attended 15 years ago. I apparently only need 4 classes to get my associates in business management there and appears I have all the prerequisites for those classes completed. I'm going to make an appointment with an academic adviser next week and see whats what. I keep asking myself if I'm too old to change my life. I'll be 35 this year, which feels old and alot of time wasted but in stark reality, I'm only half way done with my working life. Probably by the time I reach retirement age it'll be like 80 to boot.


Get that degree and kick some ass!!!


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 19, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> S'OK Neo, I just have gotten one; from my insurance agent


LOL
Me too!

"Last time I checked my bankroll, It was gettin' thin Sometimes it seems like the bottom Is the only place I've been I Chased a rainbow down a one-way street... dead end And all my friends turned out to be insurance salesmen"






Remember you have the key!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 19, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> Get that degree and kick some ass!!!


 I think neo just needs to open that business and kick ass directly. He's a ninja.


----------



## too larry (Dec 19, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> LOL
> Me too!
> 
> "Last time I checked my bankroll, It was gettin' thin Sometimes it seems like the bottom Is the only place I've been I Chased a rainbow down a one-way street... dead end And all my friends turned out to be insurance salesmen"
> ...


I resemble this John Prine song tonight. {on the wrong end of a broom} I'm cleaning up after a Christmas party, and setting up for a Christmas party. Earlier I was juggling that with the FSU basketball game. Now just trying to work around the mandatory safety meetings.


----------



## too larry (Dec 19, 2018)

Oh yea. I love my job.


----------



## ANC (Dec 20, 2018)

420God said:


> I slipped on the ice taking care of animals yesterday and did some breakdancing ninja shit to catch myself. Kinda wish I would've taken the fall because my lower back is stiff as hell today.


OOh, I know what you mean when you suddenly use muscles you forgot you had in an excessive way.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 20, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> S'OK Neo, I just have gotten one; from my insurance agent


SS and the lady who advises me on my Medicare supplement program, lol


----------



## 420God (Dec 20, 2018)

I made a gif.


----------



## ANC (Dec 20, 2018)

I hereby set your phone to autoslap you every time you take a photo or video in portrait mode.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 20, 2018)

420God said:


> View attachment 4252250
> 
> I made a gif.


Mine never load.


----------



## 420God (Dec 20, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Mine never load.


I had to play with the files to get it to load.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 20, 2018)

420God said:


> I had to play with the files to get it to load.


Got it. Apparently i never saved it when made into gif. Derp.

How's that back doing?


----------



## 420God (Dec 20, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Got it. Apparently i never saved it when made into gif. Derp.
> 
> How's that back doing?
> 
> ...


It hurts in certain positions and my body jerks when I hit them causing it to hurt more.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 20, 2018)

420God said:


> It hurts in certain positions and my body jerks when I hit them causing it to hurt more.


Damn dude that sucks. I was there not long ago.

My mother told me to do those goofy, on all fours, leg lifts and man i swear i was good to go in just a few days. Any worse and a reverse hyper machine does wonders, too

She is almost 70 and still can hip throw me if she felt like it. She knows her shit


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 20, 2018)

Zero Christmas cards here. So cool yall have a secret santa!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## 420God (Dec 20, 2018)

This is the little bantam chick I found abandoned. She feathered out nicely.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 20, 2018)

420God said:


> This is the little bantam chick I found abandoned. She feathered out nicely.
> 
> View attachment 4252306


Awwww and she's already your fan


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2018)

420God said:


> This is the little bantam chick I found abandoned. She feathered out nicely.
> 
> View attachment 4252306


 Such a cute McNuggin. Is she Pebbles 2?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 20, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Such a cute McNuggin. Is she Pebbles 2?


I can only imagine how pleased Mrs. God is if she visits the inside of the abode.


----------



## 420God (Dec 20, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Such a cute McNuggin. Is she Pebbles 2?


Could be, I haven't named her.


----------



## 420God (Dec 20, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I can only imagine how pleased Mrs. God is if she visits the inside of the abode.


She stays in the garage. Learned my lesson.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 20, 2018)

This is you daily service anouncement: Never noodle for shark!!!






Thank you for listening


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 20, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> This is you daily service anouncement: Never noodle for shark!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like a set-up.
I bet it's jaws were already cut out & it looked dead as a hammer



head.


----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 20, 2018)

Noticed a couple weeks ago okay a few months okay it was spring that a whole downspout across a porch roof was missing? 

No idea how, why or when it disappeared but the roof area around it wasn't looking so great and I wanted to save it from further damage 

So I finally came to the realization today that I'm too old to go from a ladder to a roof unless something behind me is on fire LOL (I climbed out the window) Got it done didn't fall off the roof or through it so I'm going to call it a win :/


----------



## 420God (Dec 20, 2018)

Just dropped some deer off at a zoo and took some pics. I'll post more when I get on wifi.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 20, 2018)

420God said:


> Just dropped some deer off at a zoo and took some pics. I'll post more when I get on wifi.
> 
> View attachment 4252329


Damn! Look at that, flimsy farm fencing and a $4.00 Master padlock between you and two hungry apex meat eaters


----------



## 420God (Dec 20, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Damn! Look at that, flimsy farm fencing and a $4.00 Master padlock between you and two hungry apex meat eaters


You normally can't get that close but the guy let me past the first safety fence that's a lot heavier. I was even able to pet a couple tigers.


----------



## 420God (Dec 20, 2018)

Few more pics.

White tiger in the back.
 

1000lb Siberian 
 

Lioness
 

Dude even hooked me up with some groceries. Day old donated to the zoo.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 20, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Damn! Look at that, flimsy farm fencing and a $4.00 Master padlock between you and two hungry apex meat eaters


"I've got one for each of ya"


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 20, 2018)

420God said:


> You normally can't get that close but the guy let me past the first safety fence that's a lot heavier. I was even able to pet a couple tigers.


I got to pet a full grown male African lion; he was doped out groggy from his yearly exam. He lived at the Sacramento zoo and had his yearly exam at the vet school where my soon to be wife was getting her degree. It was a surprise cuz she knew I adore big cats; so it was a close/open your eyes thing. I just got a touch and she yanked me back by my pony tail while the lion was groggily considering taking my arm off. LOL


----------



## ANC (Dec 20, 2018)

cannabineer said:


>


----------



## dangledo (Dec 20, 2018)

420God said:


> Just dropped some deer off at a zoo and took some pics. I'll post more when I get on wifi.
> 
> View attachment 4252329


Some pretty pussy right there


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 20, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Some pretty pussy right there


I gave this post a like before I even looked at who you were quoting - you know what I was thinking.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 20, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I got to pet a full grown male African lion; he was doped out groggy from his yearly exam. He lived at the Sacramento zoo and had his yearly exam at the vet school where my soon to be wife was getting her degree. It was a surprise cuz she knew I adore big cats; so it was a close/open your eyes thing. I just got a touch and she yanked me back by my pony tail while the lion was groggily considering taking my arm off. LOL


Good fucking zoo though.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 20, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I got to pet a full grown male African lion; he was doped out groggy from his yearly exam. He lived at the Sacramento zoo and had his yearly exam at the vet school where my soon to be wife was getting her degree. It was a surprise cuz she knew I adore big cats; so it was a close/open your eyes thing. I just got a touch and she yanked me back by my *pony tail* while the lion was groggily considering taking my arm off. LOL


 LOL


----------



## dangledo (Dec 20, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I gave this post a like before I even looked at who you were quoting - you know what I was thinking.


I know right. What in the world is that group of dudes looking at. Smh


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 20, 2018)

dangledo said:


> View attachment 4252413
> 
> 
> I know right. What in the world is that group of dudes looking at.


Each other?


----------



## dangledo (Dec 20, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Each other?


Lotta ass smacking goin on in that shower


----------



## dangledo (Dec 20, 2018)

Someone's out of electrical tape


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 20, 2018)

could be bondage tape..........


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 20, 2018)

420God said:


> It hurts in certain positions and my body jerks when I hit them causing it to hurt more.


You need to take it easy. 
I was in a similar situation after falling in the garage. The more I tried to just power through it, the worse it got. 
Take the time to heal. 

NSAIDS actually worked great for me. 
Your mileage may vary...


----------



## too larry (Dec 20, 2018)

I had to think hard for anything I got done today. I did cleanup from one party and set up for another, but I can do that in my sleep. Or like today, after eating half a Snoop Dog Dog Treat and smoking a few hits of Poly Shunk 1.5.

Then I remembered that late last night I had taken out the trash, along with the Christmas card {in a Ziplock bag} with the driver's Christmas bonus in the pouring rain. Had one paper towel and a roll of strapping tape to get the job done. No headlamp. But it was still on there this morning. I got to step out and shout Merry Christmas to him.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Dec 20, 2018)

I accomplished my first full week of work on the new jobsite without getting fired!!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 20, 2018)

I bought a sweatshirt today


----------



## lokie (Dec 20, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Got it. Apparently i never saved it when made into gif. Derp.
> 
> How's that back doing?
> 
> ...


----------



## lokie (Dec 20, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Some pretty pussy right there


We were standing at a tiger exhibit at a Zoo in Australia when a family walked up.
The Mom points and says "Look at the BIG PUSSY!

It was all I could do to keep from bust my gut laughing.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2018)

lokie said:


> We were standing at a tiger exhibit at a Zoo in Australia when a family walked up.
> The Mom points and says "Look at the BIG PUSSY!
> 
> It was all I could do to keep from bust my gut laughing.


I hesitate to imagine what they would have said at the cougar enclosure.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 20, 2018)

lokie said:


>


 


We've got an unintentional Xmas vacation ornament theme going on. Kinda just started one year and now it's gotten outta control lol


----------



## Coloradoclear (Dec 20, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I bought a sweatshirt today
> View attachment 4252536


Got a link to throw up . . .maybe some folks could help out


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 20, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> Got a link to throw up . . .maybe some folks could help out


No i’m sorry I don’t 

I bought it at a gas station down the road from my old hometown of Paradise


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 20, 2018)

So bought some more land and put a brand new mobile home on it. Got a nice 3 bed 2 bath out the door for 25 grand cash. Bigger investment than the used ones I've been buying. It will be rented through hud for about $800 a month. 

So went to connect the water back up and I reckon the person that put the old one in was drunk as it snaked back and forth and I couldn't find where it went. Got tired of looking and said screw and will put a new line in.

Spent the day in the rain digging.


----------



## ANC (Dec 20, 2018)

lokie said:


> We were standing at a tiger exhibit at a Zoo in Australia when a family walked up.
> The Mom points and says "Look at the BIG PUSSY!
> 
> It was all I could do to keep from bust my gut laughing.


In Dutch, they call a cat a poesie or poesje, or poes for short... which is how we refer to a cunt in Afrikaans slang.
To further aggravate things, they call a place where you breed animals a fokkery... Which I don't have to translate for you as phonetically it has the same meaning in our Germanic languages.
Needless to say, if we said poes fokkery as children we would have gotten a good beating.


----------



## ANC (Dec 21, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> So bought some more land and put a brand new mobile home on it. Got a nice 3 bed 2 bath out the door for 25 grand cash. Bigger investment than the used ones I've been buying. It will be rented through hud for about $800 a month.
> 
> So went to connect the water back up and I reckon the person that put the old one in was drunk as it snaked back and forth and I couldn't find where it went. Got tired of looking and said screw and will put a new line in.
> 
> ...


Already digging graves I see.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 21, 2018)

420God said:


> Few more pics.
> 
> White tiger in the back.
> View attachment 4252372
> ...


i get most of the donations....but the salad dressing....¿


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 21, 2018)

ANC said:


> Already digging graves I see.


for a snake?


----------



## 420God (Dec 21, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i get most of the donations....but the salad dressing....¿


I didn't even see a sell by date on them, he had a whole crate full. He gets all kinds of shit. Lots of bread and pastries. Best cheese cake I've had in my life was from the donations. He always loads me up when I bring deer as a thank you.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 21, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> So bought some more land and put a brand new mobile home on it. Got a nice 3 bed 2 bath out the door for 25 grand cash. Bigger investment than the used ones I've been buying. It will be rented through hud for about $800 a month.
> 
> So went to connect the water back up and I reckon the person that put the old one in was drunk as it snaked back and forth and I couldn't find where it went. Got tired of looking and said screw and will put a new line in.
> 
> ...


It blows my mind that you can buy a new 3 bedroom home for $25,000. 
We paid more for Mrs. Stool's Volvo -- and it was used!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2018)

ANC said:


> In Dutch, they call a cat a poesie or poesje, or poes for short... which is how we refer to a cunt in Afrikaans slang.
> To further aggravate things, they call a place where you breed animals a fokkery... Which I don't have to translate for you as phonetically it has the same meaning in our Germanic languages.
> Needless to say, if we said poes fokkery as children we would have gotten a good beating.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 21, 2018)

cannabineer said:


>


He had you at Germanic


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 21, 2018)

ANC said:


> Already digging graves I see.


Those trenching shovels are handy.


Chunky Stool said:


> It blows my mind that you can buy a new 3 bedroom home for $25,000.
> We paid more for Mrs. Stool's Volvo -- and it was used!


They are made nice now. 2x6 wall studs. Double pane windows. 3/4 inch flooring. 

I was surprised myself it was that cheap. I'll have more in it than that. I still have to underpin it, build porches and put in a central air unit. It came with a heating unit but just a basic electric. I will be adding central ac with heat pump.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 21, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i get most of the donations....but the salad dressing....¿


Tax write off. I used to work for a school district. The local Target store would donate a truck load of stuff to the various local SDs monthly; basically anything that had damaged packaging or wasn't selling, etc. Some of it was great like cases of bottled water, other stuff the district would give away. Target would estimate the value, our guy would sign a receipt; Target got the tax write off and we could do whatever we wanted


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 21, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Those trenching shovels are handy.
> 
> They are made nice now. 2x6 wall studs. Double pane windows. 3/4 inch flooring.
> 
> I was surprised myself it was that cheap. I'll have more in it than that. I still have to underpin it, build porches and put in a central air unit. It came with a heating unit but just a basic electric. I will be adding central ac with heat pump.


yeah they are made very nice, i have one myself.....did you look at the roof and undersides?


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 21, 2018)

I've accomplished a good buzz, a giant cup of cinnamon dulce coffee and opened christmas deliveries from online shopping. Last box arrived last nite at 10 pm. 

It's rainy, cold and windy so I've been lazy as hell today.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 21, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah they are made very nice, i have one myself.....did you look at the roof and undersides?


I did. It's brand new from the manufacturer. It had a couple small issues that they came out and fixed.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 21, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I did. It's brand new from the manufacturer. It had a couple small issues that they came out and fixed.


that's cool....congrats


----------



## blake9999 (Dec 21, 2018)

My 2019 Boris Vallejo & Julie Bell Fantasy Calendar arrived just now. Very finet artwork. I'm just hoping the world will be around long enough to use it with all the stupid shit Drump (Dipshit + Trump) is up to.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 21, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> that's cool....congrats


Thank you. 

Trying to grow my real estate business.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 21, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Trying to grow my real estate business.


rental's? or home purchases? or both?


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 21, 2018)

420God said:


> Just dropped some deer off at a zoo and took some pics. I'll post more when I get on wifi.
> 
> View attachment 4252329



I hope those tigers enjoyed the deer you brought them, I'm sure they were delicious


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 21, 2018)

I now have 2 cards, Thanks Secret Santa!


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 21, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> I hope those tigers enjoyed the deer you brought them, I'm sure they were delicious


That's why they were so nice sniffing around him. They know who's their daddy.


----------



## raratt (Dec 21, 2018)

I dragged the trash can in. Looked at the pile of branches I trimmed off the peach tree yesterday and decided that was a lot of work and I deserved to take the day off and cut them up another time. Made a beer run, I think I should check and see how the cure is doing on my buds.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 21, 2018)

Well I did it. Met with an adviser and registered for classes today. Still waiting to hear on the financial aid review. I just need 3 classes this spring and 1 over the summer and I'm done. Taking 2 online, then one on Tuesdays from 6-9:10. When I was going there 15 years ago, I took all night classes as well. Feeling pretty alright about this.


----------



## too larry (Dec 21, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> I now have 2 cards, Thanks Secret Santa!


I got my card from my Board of Directors. With my Walmart gift card. We get $200 and a ham. Today was our little office party. Got two large pies from Pizza Hut. Sat in the lobby around the fireplace to eat. The beer drinkers {everyone but me} got started on their weekend early. I had the other half of my Dog Treat and a few puffs where I could.

Everyone but me gets beer from everyone else. The boss suggested that next year we buy the beer out of petty cash, and exchange real gifts. A novel concept.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 21, 2018)

neosapien said:


> Well I did it. Met with an adviser and registered for classes today. Still waiting to hear on the financial aid review. I just need 3 classes this spring and 1 over the summer and I'm done. Taking 2 online, then one on Tuesdays from 6-9:10. When I was going there 15 years ago, I took all night classes as well. Feeling pretty alright about this.


Just out of curiosity, what's the difference in $/unit now and 15 yrs ago. Congrats btw, you'll tear thru the classes, again a big diff from 15 yrs ago


----------



## dangledo (Dec 21, 2018)

Grats neo. This less than mediocre tasting but decently intoxicating jim beam Budweiser is for you.

May your brains be absorbant and your penis incredibly firm


----------



## neosapien (Dec 21, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Just out of curiosity, what's the difference in $/unit now and 15 yrs ago. Congrats btw, you'll tear thru the classes, again a big diff from 15 yrs ago


I'm not even sure. I'll have to see if I can find receipts from back then. Didn't seem too off. But this is community college we're talking.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 21, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Grats neo. This less than mediocre tasting but decently intoxicating jim beam Budweiser is for you.
> 
> May your brains be absorbant and your penis incredibly firm


Lol, I actually drank one of those down in Florida. That's my dad's latest "expensive" beer. Lol. Tasted better than OG Budweiser that's for sure.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 21, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I'm not even sure. I'll have to see if I can find receipts from back then. Didn't seem too off. But this is community college we're talking.


Yeah I know. Back in my day CC was $25 +$10student fee up to 14 units; there after $3/unit; nowadays it's more than my grad school cost


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah I know. Back in my day CC was $25 +$10student fee up to 14 units; there after $3/unit; nowadays it's more than my grad school cost


Yeah but these days, community colleges have some _wonderful _instructors.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 21, 2018)

I mowed and weedeated at work today because most of the yard is still green and some of the weeds were almost knee high.

It was also almost 80 degrees today. That Chinese hoax gets more convincing every year.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 21, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Yeah but these days, community colleges have some _wonderful _instructors.


LOL, yeah there is that


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


>


Every one in there rates Doable


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 21, 2018)

I zoned off a couple times trying to "let it come to me"


----------



## neosapien (Dec 21, 2018)

I'm just doing it for personal enrichment really. So that way when I get that piece of paper, people will be like "did you go to college?" And I'll be like "Yes, I did. I went to community college and it changed my life. Now I train Hawks to train Hawks. And train guard dogs that guard the guard dogs".


----------



## neosapien (Dec 21, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


>


That show was actually really fucking funny in its first couple seasons.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 21, 2018)

neosapien said:


> That show was actually really fucking funny in its first couple seasons.


Uhhh, what show is it? A remake of Kotter? Seriously, never knew Chase had a TV show after he left SNL lol


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 21, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Uhhh, what show is it? A remake of Kotter? Seriously, never knew Chase had a TV show after he left SNL lol


It was called community it was a nbc or abc show


----------



## neosapien (Dec 21, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Uhhh, what show is it? A remake of Kotter? Seriously, never knew Chase had a TV show after he left SNL lol


Community. About a community college. Apparently, just like as on SNL, chase caused massive waves and rifts there too.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 21, 2018)

BudmanTX said:


> rental's? or home purchases? or both?


Both. All for rent. Houses and mobile homes. 

Got started with a few cheap single wides. Found a small house for 10 grand that needed fixed up. 

Just buying cheap stuff and now moving up a bit.

Figure on an acre I can put two mobile homes easy. At 25-30 grand each its cheaper than buying houses.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 21, 2018)

neosapien said:


> That show was actually really fucking funny in its first couple seasons.


I loved all 6 seasons, even the last one on Netflix. Dan Harmon is a comic genius, best sitcom since Arrested Development...


----------



## Bareback (Dec 21, 2018)

I've been on the road for days for a funeral, got home and checked the mail. A package from Secret Santa ........ it's the best day I've had in a while. Thank you Santa you give with all your heart.... and that's why we all love you.


----------



## lokie (Dec 21, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I'm just doing it for personal enrichment really. So that way when I get that piece of paper, people will be like "did you go to college?" And I'll be like "Yes, I did. I went to community college and it changed my life. Now I train Hawks to train Hawks. And train guard dogs that guard the guard dogs".


and you can teach peeps how to not ninja nobody that dont need ninjain.

Just like you taught Diamond Dave.


----------



## lokie (Dec 21, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


>


This post maybe better suited for the random threads but i'm gonna just throw it out there, I would spank that blond chick.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 21, 2018)

lokie said:


> This post maybe better suited for the random threads but i'm gonna just throw it out there, I would spank that blond chick.


Funny you should say that, this was my screen saver for years -


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 21, 2018)

I can't stop...


















Very Christmasy -


----------



## too larry (Dec 21, 2018)

Those shoes. They must be into pain.


----------



## ANC (Dec 22, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Funny you should say that, this was my screen saver for years -


They seem to be looking for the balls.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 22, 2018)

too larry said:


> Those shoes. They must be into pain.


i certainly hope so


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 23, 2018)

Been browsing craigslist all morning from the comfort of my pimp ass new 5th wheel lol. I need another car.
My buddy Rudy who lived at my pad and evacuated with me, was driving Rex and totaled the Lezbaru outback in the craziness of getting the fuck out of dodge. 100% black out with a bit of glow showing through the thick smoke. I’m telling you it was fucking nuts. A mad panic at that point. Someday i’ll share the whole crazy story. Anyways, he broke his nose, and cut up his face up pretty bad. Rex was fine.
Anyways, I can’t believe i’m actually considering buying a Lezbaru outback with a salvaged title. Seems like subarus get totaled out by the insurance for simple things. I’m not planning on selling it so who gives a fuck right? Hella good deals.

Thoughts?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Been browsing craigslist all morning from the comfort of my pimp ass new 5th wheel lol. I need another car.
> My buddy Rudy who lived at my pad and evacuated with me, was driving Rex and totaled the Lezbaru outback in the craziness of getting the fuck out of dodge. 100% black out with a bit of glow showing through the thick smoke. I’m telling you it was fucking nuts. A mad panic at that point. Someday i’ll share the whole crazy story. Anyways, he broke his nose, and cut up his face up pretty bad. Rex was fine.
> Anyways, I can’t believe i’m actually considering buying a Lezbaru outback with a salvaged title. Seems like subarus get totaled out by the insurance for simple things. I’m not planning on selling it so who gives a fuck right? Hella good deals.
> 
> Thoughts?


In CA you have to pass a Brake and Lamp inspection to license it. So before you buy take it to a brake and lamp station and make sure it will pass. If they have brake/lamp paperwork make sure it's legit (call the DMV).


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 23, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> In CA you have to pass a Brake and Lamp inspection to license it. So before you buy take it to a brake and lamp station and make sure it will pass. If they have brake/lamp paperwork make sure it's legit (call the DMV).


Oh wow. Didn’t know about that. Good chatter thank you


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 23, 2018)

Cleaning up the back porch at the other place, Christmas dinner there Tuesday. Take out Chinese as usual.
Didn't look like that when I got here.

May blow out garage since leaf blower is warm from porch. Blows the dust into the yard in seconds.

 
Got a haircut yesterday, 1st time since it was still hot outside. Feels kind of chilly. How's it look? A little pixelated, if you ask me.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Cleaning up the back porch at the other place, Christmas dinner there Tuesday. Take out Chinese as usual.View attachment 4253976
> Didn't look like that when I got here.
> 
> May blow out garage since leaf blower is warm from porch. Blows the dust into the yard in seconds.
> ...


I can't take my eyes off that floor (both of them).


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 23, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Christmas dinner there Tuesday. Chinese as usual.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


Immediately where my mind went too


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Dec 24, 2018)

Wake & Bake at 6am with Girl Scout cookies.

Thawing out ribeye steaks and lobster tails. 

Last minute xmas present tracking shows its gonna be delivered today! Got hubs an Aqualung album autographed by Ian Anderson. He's loved them since college. 

Been listening to Blues xmas tunes....


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 26, 2018)

Got a little Strawberry Cheesecake yin-yang thing going on...


----------



## ANC (Dec 26, 2018)

Was transplanting clones to Rockwool squares till 8:30pm in my shorts on the back porch.
Too damn hot to do shit in the day.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 26, 2018)

Dec 26 and still picking up leaves. It's been super mild here this winter. Haven't seen but one dusting of snow so far.


----------



## vostok (Dec 26, 2018)

just moved a shit ton of snow of my road goddamm contractors slacked me out

I didn't mind the cat staring me at the window either

until I got in exhausted and the kitten dumped in my pc seat

Sniff Sniff!

(-2C or 28.4F and clear next snow this Friday)


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2018)

vostok said:


> just moved a shit ton of snow of my road goddamm contractors slacked me out
> 
> I didn't mind the cat staring me at the window either
> 
> ...


----------



## vostok (Dec 26, 2018)

I saw you do that 'cannabineer' thats one of those cheap DIY Meme makers

you got for Christmas 5 years ago and you are still using it...Daily

time for an update?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2018)

vostok said:


> I saw you do that 'cannabineer' thats one of those cheap DIY Meme makers
> 
> you got for Christmas 5 years ago and you are still using it...Daily
> 
> time for an update?


Not 'til the special tape for it runs out!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Dec 26, 2018)

Haven't been stopping in much lately so about that just want to pop in and say I hope everyone had a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## neosapien (Dec 26, 2018)

I accomplished raising a child for 6 years. So, whoever here remembers that night…. That was 6 years ago and we are all 6 years older.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I accomplished raising a child for 6 years. So, whoever here remembers that night…. That was 6 years ago and we are all 6 years older.


She's still alive too! Amazing, who knew you had it in you


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> She's still alive too! Amazing, who knew you had it in you


Lol - You my dear have a dark streak.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 26, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Lol - You my dear have a* dark blue streak*.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Lol - You my dear have a dark streak.


Face it it's why you like the redheads


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2018)

That's a feature, I look very good in indigo blue although it is a bit pissy, LOL woad is me.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Face it it's why you like the redheads


You found my Kryptonite.

Damn it girl.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Lol - You my dear have a dark streak.


 Now that I've reached a certain age, a dark streak is a real and worrying possibility.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 26, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Lol - You my dear have a dark streak.


Everybody has a little Edgar Allan Poe in them.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 27, 2018)

neosapien said:


> I accomplished raising a child for 6 years. So, whoever here remembers that night…. That was 6 years ago and we are all 6 years older.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/im-going-to-be-a-daddy.519368/


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 27, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Dec 26 and still picking up leaves. It's been super mild here this winter. Haven't seen but one dusting of snow so far.


Just got our first good blizzard,started yesterday til tomorrow. 6-8" so far, 40+ mph winds. Fun trip to the liquor store bit ago. If its going to be cold enough for snow then it better snow hard. Could see the grass earlier this week. Couple more of these and I'm ready for spring.
I remember when I was a kid and the roof had to be shoveled we could climb the snow piles on to the roof. Bad time to own a snowmobile last 10+ years, always seems hit and miss.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Dec 28, 2018)

we have had snow off and on since October, I am already ready for spring


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 28, 2018)

Stuck at the Ford garage again. 2nd recall on 2017 F-150. Door latches freeze, can't shut door until you thaw them. Sometimes you can't even open them.

I had a 2007 for 10 years, never recalled, traded it in because of rust that would have cost $3500 to fix right and repaint.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 28, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> we have had snow off and on since October, I am already ready for spring


Yep - 4 wheel drive (in a 1 ton truck with diff locks) just to get out of the driveway & up the street.
Not snow this time - freezing rain that was just begging to bust my tail bone.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 28, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


>


That cackle in the back ground is kinda creepy.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 28, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4256074
> Stuck at the Ford garage again. 2nd recall on 2017 F-150. Door latches freeze, can't shut door until you thaw them. Sometimes you can't even open them.
> 
> I had a 2007 for 10 years, never recalled, traded it in because of rust that would have cost $3500 to fix right and repaint.


FORD - Fix Or Repair Daily


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 28, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> we have had snow off and on since October, I am already ready for spring


Haven't had any snow at all herd. Been a strange year.


----------



## vostok (Dec 28, 2018)

The Outdoorsman said:


> FORD - Fix Or Repair Daily


Fucked On Race Day - FORD


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 28, 2018)

The Outdoorsman said:


> FORD - Fix Or Repair Daily


I'm partial to Ford's. I've owned a couple of them with well over half million miles on them.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 28, 2018)

Someone stole my dog yesterday. A boxer we have had for 7 years. Let him out and he never came back. No one in a 5 mile radius saw him that day. 

No vultures flying over. I walked every ditch and holler in the area. No sign of him.

Should have put those chips in my pets.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 28, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Someone stole my dog yesterday. A boxer we have had for 7 years. Let him out and he never came back. No one in a 5 mile radius saw him that day.
> 
> No vultures flying over. I walked every ditch and holler in the area. No sign of him.
> 
> Should have put those chips in my pets.


Sorry bro, hope for the best


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 28, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Someone stole my dog yesterday. A boxer we have had for 7 years. Let him out and he never came back. No one in a 5 mile radius saw him that day.
> 
> No vultures flying over. I walked every ditch and holler in the area. No sign of him.
> 
> Should have put those chips in my pets.


Sorry to hear that man. People are scum.


----------



## 420God (Dec 28, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Someone stole my dog yesterday. A boxer we have had for 7 years. Let him out and he never came back. No one in a 5 mile radius saw him that day.
> 
> No vultures flying over. I walked every ditch and holler in the area. No sign of him.
> 
> Should have put those chips in my pets.


Weird, we just had a boxer pup run by our farm that one of my neighbors caught. No idea who's dog. I hope yours turns up.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 28, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Sorry bro, hope for the best





Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Sorry to hear that man. People are scum.





420God said:


> Weird, we just had a boxer pup run by our farm that one of my neighbors caught. No idea who's dog. I hope yours turns up.


Thank y'all.

We called the pound. They were like yea someone brought in a boxer. I was like hell yeah. Then they said but it's a puppy.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 28, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Someone stole my dog yesterday. A boxer we have had for 7 years. Let him out and he never came back. No one in a 5 mile radius saw him that day.
> 
> No vultures flying over. I walked every ditch and holler in the area. No sign of him.
> 
> Should have put those chips in my pets.


I hope you find your pup in good health wbb - I'd be beside myself if that ever happens to me.

Best of luck!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 28, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I hope you find your pup in good health wbb - I'd be beside myself if that ever happens to me.
> 
> Best of luck!


Thank you.

I think I've posted pics of him before in some of my cock threads. 

It's hard. I've raised him from a pup. Trained him. Got close. 

The last dog I had and got close to I swore I would never get close to a dog again. Then I got close to this one.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 28, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I think I've posted pics of him before in some of my cock threads.
> 
> ...


So when should we start kicking down some doors? Sounds like one of my worse nightmares. That tracking chip is something I've never considered, but imagine tracking down the fucker that snagged em. Does he wear a collar/ tag?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 28, 2018)

The Outdoorsman said:


> So when should start kicking down some doors? Sounds like one of my worse nightmares. That tracking chip is something I've never considered, but imagine tracking down the fucker that snagged em. Does he wear a collar/ tag?


I just found him dead. He was hit by a vehicle on a side road.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 28, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I just found him dead. He was hit by a vehicle on a side road.


Not what I wanted to hear. So sorry dude.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 28, 2018)

Condolences, White. Damn


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 28, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I just found him dead. He was hit by a vehicle on a side road.


That hurts my heart. So sorry bro.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 28, 2018)

My heart sank... I can't believe it, I was sure he was just girl hunting. I'm sorry wbb. Damn.

SH420


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 28, 2018)

Thanks y'all. I'll talk later. Im tore up right now.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2018)

vostok said:


> Fucked On Race Day - FORD


 It is remarkably nye Russkiy of you to know that!


----------



## lokie (Dec 28, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I just found him dead. He was hit by a vehicle on a side road.


I'm so saddened to hear this.

Will you have another dog in the future?

When Sunny passed we discussed whether or not to get another.
At that time we decided that there would always be a dog in our lives.
I'm crazy as it is. I would go fucking nuts without the companionship of a faithful pet.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 28, 2018)

lokie said:


> I'm so saddened to hear this.
> 
> Will you have another dog in the future?
> 
> ...


I've actually already been given my choice of a new litter of bulldog pups born on Christmas day.

I say I'll never get another one after they die. I don't think I could live without a dog. I train them and they are faithful.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 28, 2018)

I'm truly sorry for your loss - that sucks bad.
At least you won't have that nagging doubt in the back of your mind about where he is and you also have the opportunity to bury him as well.

We've lost two in the last couple of years and know how you feel.
We now have another Boerboel and a Beagle.
A new puppy will slowly fill that hole in your heart.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I just found him dead. He was hit by a vehicle on a side road.


Sorry White, sounds like maybe you should go to the pound and look at the puppy.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 28, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I've actually already been given my choice of a new litter of bulldog pups born on Christmas day.
> 
> I say I'll never get another one after they die. I don't think I could live without a dog. I train them and they are faithful.


Really sorry man. I know how much that hurts.

And it really, really hurts. Bad.


----------



## vostok (Dec 28, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> It is remarkably nye Russkiy of you to know that!


not really I went to a car meet 5 years ago 
2 guys usa arguing what is the best brand gmc or ford

the gmc guy said the I had to translate


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 28, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm truly sorry for your loss - that sucks bad.
> At least you won't have that nagging doubt in the back of your mind about where he is and you also have the opportunity to bury him as well.
> 
> We've lost two in the last couple of years and know how you feel.
> ...


Thank you. My wife said that. At least we know. 


curious2garden said:


> Sorry White, sounds like maybe you should go to the pound and look at the puppy.


I thought the same thing. 


tangerinegreen555 said:


> Really sorry man. I know how much that hurts.
> 
> And it really, really hurts. Bad.


Thank you.



Thank you all for the kind words.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 28, 2018)

My father in law worked for Ford for 30 years. 

He said there is good and bad in all makes. He said to look at the build date. You didn't want one built on Monday when everyone was hung over and didn't want one built Friday because people were in a rush to get home.

Tue, Wed or Thurs. Preferably built on Wed.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 28, 2018)

FORD

First on race day.
Found on road dead.
Fucked over rebuilt Dodge.

CHEVROLET

Cheap heap every valve rattles leaks oil every time.

JEEP

Just empty every pocket.



Those are a few I remember.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 28, 2018)

I achieved enough Likes for 10 years of dating and I only opened the account this month! So I've had to disable it already! (Never again) Lmao 

Bout time I got back on RIU, I'm obviously bored!


----------



## dangledo (Dec 28, 2018)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 4256288 I achieved enough Likes for 10 years of dating and I only opened the account this month! So I've had to disable it already! (Never again) Lmao
> 
> Bout time I got back on RIU, I'm obviously bored!






Sup


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 28, 2018)

dangledo said:


> View attachment 4256289
> 
> Sup


Hey Dude!
Long time ! Hope you had a good Xmas! 
Yeah, I don't need that shit, I've got RIU!


----------



## dangledo (Dec 28, 2018)

@whitebb2727

So sorry man. Never a good time but around the holidays is especially bad. Glad you found him though. I think my dogs been trying to take that long last trip in the woods so been keeping a tight eye on him. I feel ya. Sorry dude


----------



## dangledo (Dec 28, 2018)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hey Dude!
> Long time ! Hope you had a good Xmas!
> Yeah, I don't need that shit, I've got RIU!


Exactly, plenty dudes around here willing to send you dick pics lol. 

Very nice Christmas here, hope yours was too. Little man got spoiled that's for sure good to see youv around.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 28, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Exactly, plenty dudes around here willing to send you dick pics lol.
> 
> Very nice Christmas here, hope yours was too. Little man got spoiled that's for sure good to see youv around.


Lmao! Oh how could I forget?! My inbox was so dirty it had its own virus! No, no it didn't! It's good to be back. I'll be on a lot more now.. now that you've reminded me abt the POIDH! 

Glad you enjoyed it! NYE next !


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 28, 2018)

OKcupid? I tried POF and all I got was messaged by about 60 bots saying "hey there " and a 33 year old catholic BBW that was pretty damn cute but she had 7 kids.

I'm not doing the Brady Bunch thing unless I get to be Marsha.


----------



## lokie (Dec 28, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Exactly, plenty dudes around here willing to send you dick pics lol.
> 
> Very nice Christmas here, hope yours was too. Little man got spoiled that's for sure good to see youv around.









PM me a text #. I have more.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 28, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Fucked over rebuilt Dodge.


That's the one I remember as a kid. That, and spelled backwards: Driver Returns On Foot. 

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 28, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Thanks y'all. I'll talk later. Im tore up right now.


I am too, for you.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 28, 2018)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 4256288 I achieved enough Likes for 10 years of dating and I only opened the account this month! So I've had to disable it already! (Never again) Lmao
> 
> Bout time I got back on RIU, I'm obviously bored!


I was feeding our pony the other day and thought of you.


Lol.


dangledo said:


> @whitebb2727
> 
> So sorry man. Never a good time but around the holidays is especially bad. Glad you found him though. I think my dogs been trying to take that long last trip in the woods so been keeping a tight eye on him. I feel ya. Sorry dude


What's weird is I've known all week it was going to happen. I was doing the same. Got a feeling it was going to happen and was keeping his bathroom breaks short and moniterd. 

I don't know how he got out. He is potty trained and will let you know when he had to go. He would go up to the kids. Im guessing one of them let him out. 

I noticed within 10-15 minutes and went looking for him. 

My wife found him by acaident just driving down the road. 

It's just odd to me he was that far away. In six years he's never done that.

It is what it is. I've got several options. Another woman is moving and has a two year old husky mix. She can't keep her. The pound has a boxer puppy. My buddy has puppies. 

I've want a king Corso.

My father in law had a full blooded wolf. One of he best dogs I've ever seen. Don't know why I mention it. I guess this situation has me not only thinking about this dog but others as well.

I'll say for the dog that just died, I'm sure he saved my life. 

One night about this time last year I noticed I left the door towards the driveway open. It was about midnight. This car pulls in real fast. I was already a ways into the driveway. Before I know it two meth heads get out and have me cornered. Hair stood up on my neck. They were yelling and screaming my vehicle was just involved in a theft at thier house. 

Third guy got out and looked to be armed. 

They wanted money. I assumed it was a scare tactic to get money. Who knows. Meth heads are crazy. 

The dog weighed 80 pounds. He busted the screen door open and ate the first guy he could up.

Never saw this dog act like that. He charged in, threat be damned to save me. 

I picked up a 2x4 and pulled my dog off the guy and told them to leave. 

They started to argue. I said I was counting to 3 and letting go of my dog and was going to kick some ass.

I backed slowly towards my door. I made it in with the dog. Locked the door and went for my shotgun.

As I come back to the door I can see them leaving in a hurry. They drove into a ditch on the way out.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 28, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> That's the one I remember as a kid. That, and spelled backwards: Driver Returns On Foot.
> 
> Sorry for your loss.


Thank you.


SSGrower said:


> I am too, for you.View attachment 4256301


My kids are spoiled. They have about every animal you can think of. 

I'm just going to miss little things. How we would play and I would pester him. He was always with me.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 28, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I was feeding our pony the other day and thought of you.
> 
> 
> Lol.
> ...


Fuck yeah, good dog.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 28, 2018)

Got the grips done for the Smith and Wesson.

Just a practice set. The next set will be made with a thin piece of wood with antler on top.


Going to put a second coat of clear then wet sand them.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 28, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I just found him dead. He was hit by a vehicle on a side road.


Oh shit bro. Sorry man


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 28, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh shit bro. Sorry man


Thank you.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 28, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Got the grips done for the Smith and Wesson.
> 
> Just a practice set. The next set will be made with a thin piece of wood with antler on top.
> View attachment 4256319
> ...


Brass/brown/golden hue screw would look good in it

Actually black would be fine, sorry typing out loud.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 28, 2018)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Brass/brown/golden hue screw would look good in it
> 
> Actually black would be fine, sorry typing out loud.


I might just paint them black. Wife wants it. Paint the frame and barrel pink with the cylinder and grips black.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2018)

Stopped by my beautiful house again yesterday. 
 
@doublejj 
Here’s my extraction contraption I told you I’d take a pic of


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Stopped by my beautiful house again yesterday.
> View attachment 4256456
> @doublejj
> Here’s my extraction contraption I told you I’d take a pic of
> View attachment 4256457


I confess I've thought about your Rotavap more than once.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I confess I've thought about your Rotavap more than once.


Who knows how long it will be until I get to play with that type of stuff again  it was a bit boring watching ethanol seperate from the oil but i miss it.

Good news is the Adjuster finally made it up to my house and after he did, he called me and said he had some questions. I thought oh fuck here we go, he’s gonna ask about the obvious grow I had there. But nope, not a peep. He just had some questions about my property lines and shit like that lol. 
Not that I probably have anything to worry about over it, but i feel it’s just best I dont have to talk about it with him.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 29, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Stopped by my beautiful house again yesterday.
> View attachment 4256456
> @doublejj
> Here’s my extraction contraption I told you I’d take a pic of
> View attachment 4256457


Those fires are so bizarre; your house is totally burnt to the ground, yet look at all the unconsumed pines and needles still on the trees in that dense stand.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Those fires are so bizarre; your house is totally burnt to the ground, yet look at all the unconsumed pines and needles still on the trees in that dense stand.


Whats really nutz is that 1 out of 100 houses that didn’t burn down. How the fuck does that happen? Lol they are very easy to spot when cruising around there.

I cant believe my cargo trailer didn’t burn, but my pontoon boat....it’s got shit loads of burns in the newly upholstered front bench seats. How the hell it didn’t burn the whole boat down is beyond me. I’m stoked but just dont get it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2018)

You guys remember a couple years ago, around the same time i got busted by them, my two big trees that pge killed from a gas leak?

What a god damn fucking joke rite!

I just cut them a check for the remainder I owed them. 19K


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2018)

I had to pay them 75K for spanking some power. They burn my house and whole community down and prob won’t pay me shit lmao.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 29, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> You guys remember a couple years ago, around the same time i got busted by them, my two big trees that pge killed from a gas leak?
> 
> What a god damn fucking joke rite!
> 
> I just cut them a check for the remainder I owed them. 19K


One can only hope PG&E has to cut a check for every house they helped fry.

I realize global warming and no rain all summer plays a huge role, but PG&E should understand they can't be dropping sparks in today's environment.

I don't light a match when I'm filling my truck with gas.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> One can only hope PG&E has to cut a check for every house they helped fry.
> 
> I realize global warming and no rain all summer plays a huge role, but PG&E should understand they can't be dropping sparks in today's environment.
> 
> I don't light a match when I'm filling my truck with gas.


I’m meeting this lawfirm that is working with Erin Brockovich here soon. They suing PGE, but i’m not holding my breath.

I think we were texting each other talking about this. I fucking hate PGE. Their equipment is starting some very fucked up fires. But I just don’t want everyone using them as the sole boogieman with these fires. When people JUST blame them, its an easy way for people to avoid addressing the most severe underlying problem, climate change.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 29, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> *One can only hope PG&E has to cut a check for every house they helped fry.*
> 
> I realize global warming and no rain all summer plays a huge role, but PG&E should understand they can't be dropping sparks in today's environment.
> 
> I don't light a match when I'm filling my truck with gas.


Never ever happen; we rate payers are still owed from the Enron debacle from 18 yrs ago. There's talk about altering PG&E but many knowledgeable people are suspicious as it may just be away to duck obligations


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Those fires are so bizarre; your house is totally burnt to the ground, yet look at all the unconsumed pines and needles still on the trees in that dense stand.


Scary crazy


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Never ever happen; we rate payers are still owed from the Enron debacle from 18 yrs ago. There's talk about altering PG&E but many knowledgeable people are suspicious as it may just be away to duck obligations


*IF* and that's a huge if a check is cut it will be paid to the insurers


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> *IF* and that's a huge if a check is cut it will be paid to the insurers


My thoughts exactly. Or, to people without insurance. Kind of like what FEMA is doing.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 29, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> My thoughts exactly. Or, to people without insurance. Kind of like what FEMA is doing.


Hey bro hope you are doing well. This may be a silly question but I’ll ask anyway. You have mentioned several times your concerns about them knowing you were growing, I thought everyone in Cali grows.lol. Seriously though, not legal to grow where you are or maybe your grow was bigger than allowable? I’m sure the latter is true


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> Hey bro hope you are doing well. This may be a silly question but I’ll ask anyway. You have mentioned several times your concerns about them knowing you were growing, I thought everyone in Cali grows.lol. Seriously though, not legal to grow where you are or maybe your grow was bigger than allowable? I’m sure the latter is true


Thanks dude, doing good considering lol.
My grow was way larger than allowed lol, but my main concern is somehow the insurance company using the fact that I was growing indoors to fuck me out of money.

I still have an insurance broker from when I was flipping homes, it was just easier getting different policies. I asked my insurance gal/broker about it and although she said she couldn’t find anything in my policy that talks about it, it’s best if I don’t have to go there.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 29, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Thanks dude, doing good considering lol.
> My grow was way larger than allowed lol, but my main concern is somehow the insurance company using the fact that I was growing indoors to fuck me out of money.
> 
> I still have an insurance broker from when I was flipping homes, it was just easier getting different policies. I asked my insurance gal/broker about it and although she said she couldn’t find anything in my policy that talks about it, it’s best if I don’t have to go there.


A wildfire burns down an entire town and some insurance company is going to try to blame it on something inside a certain house?

Surely they aren't that fucking sick. Every house claim in Paradise should be no questions asked.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> A wildfire burns down an entire town and some insurance company is going to try to blame it on something inside a certain house?
> 
> Surely they aren't that fucking sick. Every house claim in Paradise should be no questions asked.


How about this.
The outback that my buddy was driving and totaled on the way down during the evacuation.

The fucking thing didn’t burn! Lol. I told the insurance company, the day after the fire, we had to abandon it because it just died lol on the way out. I thought for sure it would be all burnt up.

If they call me wondering what really happened to the car i’ll tell them to suck my dick. It was the fire.

I just didn’t want to have to report the accident to the dmv as it would have prob jacked up my rate. Maybe? I dunno. My buddy is on my policy lol.


----------



## ANC (Dec 29, 2018)

Such a strange fire, even the rocks look like they caught fire, yet things that you would imagine would melt like the windows on the nearest vehicle, are fine.

I wonder if it is all that thermite they are painting stripes with, in your skies... aircraft don't do that here.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 29, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> How about this.
> The outback that my buddy was driving and totaled on the way down during the evacuation.
> View attachment 4256539
> The fucking thing didn’t burn! Lol. I told the insurance company, the day after the fire, we had to abandon it because it just died lol on the way out. I thought for sure it would be all burnt up.
> ...


That had to be hellish driving out of there in a fire. I saw that one cell phone vid on CNN with that lady crying for her life.

Your insurance rates were sky high before that fire, right?

You can be insured around here for like $400,000 (house & contents) for around $650 a year.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That had to be hellish driving out of there in a fire. I saw that one cell phone vid on CNN with that lady crying for her life.


Although my experience wasn’t quite as bad as others, just thinking about what to say right now almost brings tears to my eyes. Still very touchy subject. I do my best to think of something else when i start reliving that fucked up day. Okay, what was I talking about?


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That had to be hellish driving out of there in a fire. I saw that one cell phone vid on CNN with that lady crying for her life.
> 
> Your insurance rates were sky high before that fire, right?
> 
> You can be insured around here for like $400,000 (house & contents) for around $650 a year.


$90/month for similar coverage


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 29, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> A wildfire burns down an entire town and some insurance company is going to try to blame it on something inside a certain house?
> 
> Surely they aren't that fucking sick. Every house claim in Paradise should be no questions asked.


It should be paid; but they are that fucking sick. PG&E will weedle and do everything to get out of paying a claim no matter how little the claim is.
Example: Remember those old pole transformers filled with some sort of highly toxic chemical? Anyway, besides having become known as toxic, the transformers were old and periodically beginning to fail. They replaced the ones in cities fairly quickly; took their time out here in the rural sticks. One summer maybe 25 yr ago a transformer on one of the mainlines literally exploded, set fire to the pole and knocked out power to half my town. Everyone lost some kind of electrical equipment due to the surge right before the explosion. The fire was nothing, just the pole. Long story short, the only claims they honored was the one house that the pole was at(immediately next to me). That guy lost a TV, freezer and refrigerator. I lost a refrig and phone, others downline similar. The rest of us got nada. I have other stories lol


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 29, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> FORD
> 
> First on race day.
> Found on road dead.
> ...


Ran into some good ones









I don't have a dodge but still funny


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 29, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That had to be hellish driving out of there in a fire.* I saw that one cell phone vid on CNN with that lady crying for her life.*
> 
> Your insurance rates were sky high before that fire, right?
> 
> You can be insured around here for like $400,000 (house & contents) for around $650 a year.


That was a miracle story. She was preggers and had a history of difficult deliveries and was on med watch. She goes into premature labor, now it's a serious crisis, she needs hospitalization. She will die even if no fire touches her. It was a harrowing Mr. Toads wild ride, close calls, etc. She made it, the hospital settles her down stops labor, etc. She gave birth a couple weeks ago, all good and named baby after a firefighter who basically saved her


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> FORD
> 
> First on race day.
> Found on road dead.
> ...





The Outdoorsman said:


> Ran into some good ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always thought Ford = fix or repair daily


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 29, 2018)

I gave in and bought the extended warranty for the wife's 2016 Jeep.

34 months oId with 33,800 miles.

It cost $2080 to get to 6 yrs./75,000.

But, if you have no claims, you get the money back in 2022. That was the selling point that got me in.

We were thinking of getting a new one when my daughter's 20 yr. old Chevy dies and giving her the 2016 Jeep. They said it's transferable, another selling point.

So Jeep is paid off but now there's a 82.66 a month payment again. Lol.

Pay them now or pay them later I guess.


----------



## elkamino (Dec 29, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> How about this.
> The outback that my buddy was driving and totaled on the way down during the evacuation.
> View attachment 4256539
> The fucking thing didn’t burn! Lol. I told the insurance company, the day after the fire, we had to abandon it because it just died lol on the way out. I thought for sure it would be all burnt up.
> ...


Dude hope things keep looking up for you.

But your neighbors propane tank, just still sitting there!  Those things survive fires, apparently


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 29, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Thanks dude, doing good considering lol.
> My grow was way larger than allowed lol, but my main concern is somehow the insurance company using the fact that I was growing indoors to fuck me out of money.
> 
> I still have an insurance broker from when I was flipping homes, it was just easier getting different policies. I asked my insurance gal/broker about it and although she said she couldn’t find anything in my policy that talks about it, it’s best if I don’t have to go there.


I see. Yeah, Any way they can get out of paying, they will. Which is fucking ridiculous in this situation. Good to hear you’re doing well. Considering..


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2018)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4256562
> Dude hope things keep looking up for you.
> 
> But your neighbors propane tank, just still sitting there!  Those things survive fires, apparently


Thanks buddy!
They were blowing up like crazy. The first one I heard blow was about 5min before bailing. The second before I got into my truck to bail, one went off. Sounded dangerously close.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 29, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Thanks buddy!
> They were blowing up like crazy. The first one I heard blow was about 5min before bailing. The second before I got into my truck to bail, one went off. Sounded dangerously close.


 
I was looking for old ads to post in a Christmas thread and I stumbled across this. 

Made me think about you guys.

Happier days from the 50's I guess.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 29, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I always thought Ford = fix or repair daily


People have said that about my F250 as I go about pulling Chevy's and Dodge trucks out of the ditch. lol There were 5 trucks on my farm last year and for several months my ford was the only one running and hauling the mail.....


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2018)

doublejj said:


> People have said that about my F250 as I go about pulling Chevy's and Dodge trucks out of the ditch. lol There were 5 trucks on my farm last year and for several months my ford was the only one running and hauling the mail.....


Ok I should have done this with my post:

**except ford trucks


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 29, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Ok I should have done this with my post:
> 
> **except ford trucks


 
Fuckin' right. Never breaks down, just gets recalled a lot. Lol.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4256591
> Fuckin' right. Never breaks down, just gets recalled a lot. Lol.




I really should get another truck here soon. Preferably a 1ton diesel. I need something to pull my 5th wheel with lol. 

I’ve been chevy my whole life, but i’d go with a ford tbo 

Just not a dodge. I’d consider dodge if I was talking about getting a newer one but i’m not. They had some major tranny problems a little while back.

My Silverado really is like a rock. 3/4 ton but its gas. Probably would be gutless up hills pulling this 5th wheel trailer. And the truck is lifted. Doesn’t work out too well when pulling 5th wheel.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 29, 2018)

I buy Fords because I get the X-plan discount. My company I retired from was a supplier to Ford. We all get the X-plan price. Parking lot was 75% Fords there. Lol.

 
Working on tractor today. Oil & filter change, wash it off, vacuum mud out of tire tread, etc.

Moved into garage, more room than the shed and I have water in here.

My old car should be in here but it's been at an electrical place since Nov. 1st with (so far) unsolvable problems. It's an Oldsmobile, not a Ford. Lol.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 29, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I really should get another truck here soon. Preferably a 1ton diesel. I need something to pull my 5th wheel with lol.
> 
> I’ve been chevy my whole life, but i’d go with a ford tbo
> 
> ...


The new ford diesels already come "bullet proofed"...but they aint cheap..


----------



## doublejj (Dec 29, 2018)

there is a video of a ford diesel running 10's in the quarter mile.....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 29, 2018)

doublejj said:


> The new ford diesels already come "bullet proofed"...but they aint cheap..


Boy you got that right!

I briefly looked at F-250's last year. $57,000 to $72,000. I decided a 150 is just fine. A 350 must be through the roof.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 29, 2018)

doublejj said:


> there is a video of a ford diesel running 10's in the quarter mile.....


The truck I have now is hands down the fastest vehicle I ever owned. 5 liter, 385 HP, aluminum body. Fast and quiet.

Some kid in a little Honda wanted to race one day. He lost and there was smoke coming from his hood as I looked in my rear view mirror.

Watch those cross winds on the interstate though, they can blow aluminum trucks around. Hands on the wheel at all times.


----------



## 420God (Dec 29, 2018)

I accomplished snapping my shovel in half trying to pry a frozen deer off the ground.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2018)

doublejj said:


> there is a video of a ford diesel running 10's in the quarter mile.....


What cliff did they run that on?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2018)

doublejj said:


> People have said that about my F250 as I go about pulling Chevy's and Dodge trucks out of the ditch. lol There were 5 trucks on my farm last year and for several months my ford was the only one running and hauling the mail.....


Jesus JJ stop running peeps off the road


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2018)

420God said:


> I accomplished snapping my shovel in half trying to pry a frozen deer off the ground.
> 
> View attachment 4256594


Boil the fucker's hooves down for the glue to fix it. Hakuna matata bishes!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2018)

420God said:


> I accomplished snapping my shovel in half trying to pry a frozen deer off the ground.
> 
> View attachment 4256594


You really NEED one of these


----------



## doublejj (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2018)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4256599


Hey! Nice silverado on the right 
A couple months before the fire I finally de-trimmed it and de-badged it. Only 15 yrs after I bought it.
lmao


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 29, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Hey! Nice silverado on the right


Lol.

Like my dad used to say, "They're all nice when they're new."


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol.
> 
> Like my dad used to say, "They're all nice when they're new."


It’s an ‘03

I just edited that post to show you it right now too.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 29, 2018)

420God said:


> I accomplished snapping my shovel in half trying to pry a frozen deer off the ground.
> 
> View attachment 4256594


Like this one?


----------



## doublejj (Dec 29, 2018)

I couldn't find the video i was looking for, but this one is close....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 29, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> It’s an ‘03
> 
> I just edited that post to show you it right now too.


Nice. '03's don't look like that around here. Snow and salt cakes all over the sides and wheel wells and eats away the metal.

Another reason I like aluminum Fords although my auto body work buddy swears they will eventually rot with splotches of white oxidation spots.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Nice. '03's don't look like that around here. Snow and salt cakes all over the sides and wheel wells and eats away the metal.
> 
> Another reason I like aluminum Fords although my auto body work buddy swears they will eventually rot with splotches of white oxidation spots.


I had just repowered it earlier this year at 300k miles. Didn’t have to, just did it preventatively.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2018)

doublejj said:


> I couldn't find the video i was looking for, but this one is close....


 That is damn fine performance for stock


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 29, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That had to be hellish driving out of there in a fire. I saw that one cell phone vid on CNN with that lady crying for her life.
> 
> Your insurance rates were sky high before that fire, right?
> 
> You can be insured around here for like $400,000 (house & contents) for around $650 a year.


I carry our vehicle, home, workers comp and $1,000,000 umbrella to cover my work all for about $4500 a year. Maybe a bit more.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 29, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I always thought Ford = fix or repair daily


I've owned several brands. I've had good in all of them. Bad as well. 

I partial to Ford's and Mazdas.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 29, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I carry our vehicle, home, workers comp and $1,000,000 umbrella to cover my work all for about $4500 a year. Maybe a bit more.


I used to have that $1,000,000 thing if anybody gets hurt on my property. 

I should probably get that again, it wasn't super expensive.

Your worker's comp has to be expensive. My employer paid that. Reluctantly, I'm sure. But they had to have that in a steel mill filled with sharp edges and hazards.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 29, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I used to have that $1,000,000 thing if anybody gets hurt on my property.
> 
> I should probably get that again, it wasn't super expensive.
> 
> Your worker's comp has to be expensive. My employer paid that. Reluctantly, I'm sure. But they had to have that in a steel mill filled with sharp edges and hazards.


I'm not required to carry workers comp unless it's certain jobs. 

The million dollars I have is for if I break something while working on it. Like if I drill into a wall and hit a pipe or something.

I never even consider carrying it until I was required for a contracting job. It was cheap enough so I kept it.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 29, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I just found him dead. He was hit by a vehicle on a side road.


I'm so sorry to hear this..... much love bro.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 30, 2018)

Bareback said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this..... much love bro.


Thank you.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Dec 31, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Thanks y'all. I'll talk later. I'm tore up right now.


My condolences this is heart breaking, I had to put my mutt down the day after thanksgiving and I still shed a tear each day thinking of her. I am so sorry for your loss. She was 16 our last dog picked her out of the pound for us and he did an excellent job. Not sure I can take the loss of another one. I Sat out in front of the vet for over an hour balling away.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 31, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> My condolences this is heart breaking, I had to put my mutt down the day after thanksgiving and I still shed a tear each day thinking of her. I am so sorry for your loss. She was 16 our last dog picked her out of the pound for us and he did an excellent job. Not sure I can take the loss of another one. I Sat out in front of the vet for over an hour balling away.


We have a couple other dogs. The one that got hit and a Yorkie were inside dogs. The little Yorkie has been crying as well since it happened. Goes out to his grave and howls. Won't eat. It's wierd. Never seen that before. They were best friends.


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 1, 2019)

Its cold and this guy sees the world with his tounge.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 1, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Its cold and this guy sees the world with his tounge.
> View attachment 4258132 View attachment 4258137 View attachment 4258134


Ow, poor guy, you may want to muzzle him in the great outdoors until it warms up a bit.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 1, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Its cold and this guy sees the world with his tounge.
> View attachment 4258132 View attachment 4258137 View attachment 4258134


Is he blind in the good eye?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 1, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> We have a couple other dogs. The one that got hit and a Yorkie were inside dogs. The little Yorkie has been crying as well since it happened. Goes out to his grave and howls. Won't eat. It's wierd. Never seen that before. They were best friends.


We've had 2 dogs since around 2005.

When one passes away, the other one left definitely acts different. It's like losing an adopted brother or sister. 

We always got another one within 6 weeks because the survivor seemed sad.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 1, 2019)

Got the Smith mostly done. 

I like it. Makes me want to get a new federal .327 magnum. It will shoot .327 mag, .32 h&r mag, .32 short, .32 long and .32 acp.

Here it is. I may not even blue or duracoat it.

I've got about $100 and a few hours in it.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 1, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> We've had 2 dogs since around 2005.
> 
> When one passes away, the other one left definitely acts different. It's like losing an adopted brother or sister.
> 
> We always got another one within 6 weeks because the survivor seemed sad.


I've decided to take a pup from my friend. They are mixed breed and no one wants them. 

I tend to like muts over papered dogs.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> Got the Smith mostly done.
> 
> I like it. Makes me want to get a new federal .327 magnum. It will shoot .327 mag, .32 h&r mag, .32 short, .32 long and .32 acp.
> 
> ...


blue eeet


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 1, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> blue eeet


If I do I will blast it first to smooth out the rough spots and rust blue it.

I'm conflicted on blue or duracoat. 

I suppose I could blue it and duracoat if I don't like it.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 1, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> I've decided to take a pup from my friend. They are mixed breed and no one wants them.
> 
> I tend to like muts over papered dogs.


I could use a puppy. Hook it up bro


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 1, 2019)

The Outdoorsman said:


> I could use a puppy. Hook it up bro


Ok. Pm me.


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 2, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> Is he blind in the good eye?


I chuckle at stuff like this, but Im a bit off. Prettry sure the animal that ate his other eye thought that was "good" one. A kid will ask "whats wrong with his eye?" My reply "nothing, his eye is fine."
He found us, as your next FOUND! you.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 2, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I chuckle at stuff like this, but Im a bit off. Prettry sure the animal that ate his other eye thought that was "good" one. A kid will ask "whats wrong with his eye?" My reply "nothing, his eye is fine."
> He found us, as your next FOUND! you.


Damn. I missed the pic the first time. Is that tongue stuck to the metal?

I was just wondering if he is totally blind.

Edit. I guess so since you said sees with tongue.


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 2, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> Damn. I missed the pic the first time. Is that tongue stuck to the metal?
> 
> I was just wondering if he is totally blind.
> 
> Edit. I guess so since you said sees with tongue.


I gather it must be, he didnt even let out a peep when it happened. He really just has problems with depth perception, jumping gaps, timing to jump in the back of the car, gauging the distance of a threat, his tounge dosent really fit in his mouth either (pretty severe damage from eye theft incident), so he kinda licks everthing as he goes by.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 2, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I gather it must be, he didnt even let out a peep when it happened. He really just has problems with depth perception, jumping gaps, timing to jump in the back of the car, gauging the distance of a threat, his tounge dosent really fit in his mouth either (pretty severe damage from eye theft incident), so he kinda licks everthing as he goes by.


Understandable.

Actually my dog that just died had vision problems. I don't know how severve. He used his nose and tongue a lot as well. 

I noticed he barked at people he knew until they got real close. He would run into things. He could catch a ball from air though. 

I never had a full evaluation on his eyes. His health was good. 

We have had various dogs with various types of disabilities, I guess you would call them, and they all got by just fine. They adapt very well.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 2, 2019)

We had an old lovebird that had a mild stroke and saw upside-down for about a year, then she got better and lived for a couple more years


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 3, 2019)

Iver Johnson and bike co .32 short hammerless circa about 1899.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 3, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> Iver Johnson and bike co .32 short hammerless circa about 1899.
> 
> View attachment 4259309


Nice original grips


----------



## ANC (Jan 6, 2019)

Went to go visit some friends on the coast we haven't seen for a while
We went for some drinks before driving home (I don't drink, don't stress)

Somehow we had very little traffic there and back.

The Photo is the sea in the bay on the backside of Table Mountain.
Sun is on its way to you guys.


----------



## ANC (Jan 6, 2019)

We also found a fairy house when we took their dogs for a walk in the woods.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 6, 2019)

Sir Napsalot said:


> We had an old lovebird that had a mild stroke and saw upside-down for about a year, then she got better and lived for a couple more years
> 
> View attachment 4258931


Awe, I had one too . He loved Super Lemon Haze. He was so sweet.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 6, 2019)

He is so cute, I found another Picture I thought u might like. He would sit on my shoulder when I trimmed. A pet like him only comes around once in a lifetime.Sometimes the best things in life are for free, like him! He was a stray . I looked up in the sky one day hearing some unusual cherping. and there he was on a telephone wire. When we made eye contact he made a b line right for me and chased me into my apartment. He perched himself on my refrigerator and we stared at each other for a while . Wow!” , I said to him, “what are you?” Then 16 years together.


----------



## ANC (Jan 7, 2019)

So I learned today that I was one of the winners in the Vivant giveaway.
Also, my 40mm PVC table took a shit because I didn't use my good PVC glue.
About 80litres of water on the carpet and the plants took a hammering from the nets...
remember these are mostly single stem clones... although I did leave some popcorn for me to have something to use On the positive side I don't live in a wooden house.

So, yeah, mixed day.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 7, 2019)

ANC said:


> Went to go visit some friends on the coast we haven't seen for a while
> We went for some drinks before driving home (I don't drink, don't stress)
> 
> Somehow we had very little traffic there and back.
> ...


That looks beautiful compared to the snow falling outside here.

5 weeks till Dominican Republic!!


----------



## 420God (Jan 8, 2019)

Slipped on the ice again last night while taking out the garbage. I knew it was slick too and still took a digger. I ordered a pair of ice cleats this morning.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 8, 2019)

420God said:


> Slipped on the ice again last night while taking out the garbage. I knew it was slick too and still took a digger. I ordered a pair of ice cleats this morning.
> 
> View attachment 4261669


We mere mortals are concerned with the embarrassments of age, notably losing hair and erections. 

I never thought what aging must be like for a God. Losing one's "walk on water" mojo must be sort of bigger than contemplating combovers and/or Cia lis.


----------



## 420God (Jan 8, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> We mere mortals are concerned with the embarrassments of age, notably losing hair and erections.
> 
> I never thought what aging must be like for a God. Losing one's "walk on water" mojo must be sort of bigger than contemplating combovers and/or Cia lis.


I don't know if its age or my top heavy herculean physique. I never use to fall when I was skinny.


----------



## ANC (Jan 8, 2019)

Replaced the light fitting in the bathroom.
It has been annoying me for years.
Now the ceiling needs paint cause my hands were dirty.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 8, 2019)

420God said:


> I don't know if its age or my top heavy herculean physique. I never use to fall when I was skinny.


My God is a topheavy God; I shall sing his praises


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 8, 2019)

420God said:


> I don't know if its age or my top heavy herculean physique. I never use to fall when I was skinny.


++rep LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 8, 2019)

ANC said:


> Replaced the light fitting in the bathroom.
> It has been annoying me for years.
> Now the ceiling needs paint cause my hands were dirty.


Is soap not an option?


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 8, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Is soap not an option?


For his hands or the ceiling?


----------



## ANC (Jan 8, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Is soap not an option?


I was clean until I started chasing spider webs from inside the hole and got caught up in what I was busy with.
I need to do some more repairs to the other side of the same ceiling. Ordered the plasterboard today. My friend works at the hardware store, so he organises free transport, its just not the same day.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 8, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> For his hands or the ceiling?


Yup


----------



## too larry (Jan 8, 2019)

I got to town for the first time since before Christmas. Hit all 5 thrift stores. Found a down mummy bag for 10 bucks at Good Will. It was buy one get one at another store. I got two pairs of pants for a buck. Silk Tommy Bahamas and some sort of lite weight Adidas. Also a Chaps rain jacket and a Mariano wool sweater for two bucks. Even though I had several already, I bought more kids tooth brushes for a dime and little tubes of tooth paste for a nickle each. {Grams make ounces and ounces make pounds} Most of the stores have dropped their prices since the hurricane, and have a free section for folks affected by the storm.

Since I didn't get by the stores right before Christmas, I gave them their year end gifts today. Fifty bucks to two of the church stores and Habitat Re-Store, and twenty to another church store. Nada for Good Will. I did give GW more clothes and jigsaw puzzles than the other places. They have more storage space.

And I got to work on time.


----------



## ANC (Jan 9, 2019)

My daughter had her first day of big school. Getting ready to fetch her now.
Back in the day, I had to walk myself home.


----------



## lokie (Jan 9, 2019)

ANC said:


> My daughter had her first day of big school. Getting ready to fetch her now.
> Back in the day, I had to walk myself home.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 9, 2019)

ANC said:


> My daughter had her first day of big school. Getting ready to fetch her now.
> Back in the day, I had to walk myself home.


10 miles each way and 3ft of snow? 

I remember taking the dirt bike/ 4 wheeler to the bus stop every day. Neighbors had a shop I could park behind. Surprised no one ever complained when I was late and top ending through the deer trails... Pardon me, reminiscing


----------



## ANC (Jan 9, 2019)

Lol, no, we stay next to the school almost.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 9, 2019)

The Outdoorsman said:


> 10 miles each way *(uphill both ways) *and 3ft of snow?
> 
> I remember taking the dirt bike/ 4 wheeler to the bus stop every day. Neighbors had a shop I could park behind. Surprised no one ever complained when I was late and top ending through the deer trails... Pardon me, reminiscing


FIFY


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 9, 2019)

not a bad article.......we need change around here....

https://www.texastribune.org/2019/01/04/texas-medical-marijuana-legislation-possible-passage/?utm_campaign=trib-social&utm_content=1546608300&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook&fbclid=IwAR0w96wtRHjzR9xnupW6qBHyOwkMaReaGN4WQYqvEVgNNhFBo3AAP2qfu0U


----------



## ANC (Jan 10, 2019)

I've been bleaching my grout all day long.
The best product I found was Harpic Power plus... yes, the stuff you use in toilets.
Takes about 5 minutes to remove years of neglect from white grout.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 10, 2019)

I haven't accomplished anything but being sick for two days. Barely even left the bed.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 10, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I haven't accomplished anything but being sick for two days. Barely even left the bed.


That sucks. We had the crud and then stomach bug run through our house. At least the stomach bug wasn't too bad. 

The crud or chest and head cold lasted about 10 days.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 10, 2019)

Finished the water and sewage on the new place. Putting in electric pole today.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jan 10, 2019)

Having great success with hemp CBD oil for anxiety and other issues but it is very expensive. Bought a butter machine to make butter, oils and tinctures. Since only hemp is legal in my area made a tincture as well as some gummies & some butter from ABV/hemp mix.

All of them turned out ok but not what I am used to when making these things with cannabis. The magic butter machine recipe for gummies is awful. Turned out like chewy ass rubber bands. They work but texture is disappointing. Gonna add less unflavored gelatin next time.

Do I decarb hemp at a different temp than cannabis?

I can't seem to find a lot of actual info about how to prepare hemp but tons of info on weed!

I have two nice ounces of hemp but looking for advice before making anymore batches.

One of the oz is called Fiona and it smells delicious and closest to cannabis I've experienced yet.

Any hemp advice or links appreciated.

Hope you all are having a wonderful new year so far!

Gonna be 22 here tonite yuck!


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 10, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> That sucks. We had the crud and then stomach bug run through our house. At least the stomach bug wasn't too bad.
> 
> The crud or chest and head cold lasted about 10 days.


Same here. I’m pretty sure I have hacked up a lung, which sucks cuz I think I only got one left


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I haven't accomplished anything but being sick for two days. Barely even left the bed.


Ouch, feel better.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 10, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> That sucks. We had the crud and then stomach bug run through our house. At least the stomach bug wasn't too bad.
> 
> The crud or chest and head cold lasted about 10 days.


Met up with family new year's Eve and everyone got sick. It's just now catching up to me.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 10, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Same here. I’m pretty sure I have hacked up a lung, which sucks cuz I think I only got one left


Mucinex works. I was hacking up stuff and my ears felt like we drove through the mountians and wouldn't pop.



Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Met up with family new year's Eve and everyone got sick. It's just now catching up to me.


Tis the flu season.


----------



## too larry (Jan 10, 2019)

The scrapper came around today to look at Sister's wrecked trailer. {Mamma lived there until she died a couple of years ago} He agreed to an even swap. He would clean everything up and get what he wasn't taking as scrap out to the paved road so the debris removal teams will pick it up in exchange for the scrap from the trailer and the pole barn {that used to cover it}. Not too bad a deal. My cousin paid $5K to get his wrecked trailer out to the road.

But they are starting Saturday, so I have to get all the stuff I want tomorrow. Wrought iron table and chairs for the garden. Daddy made bookcases out of red cedar, and there are a couple of them that I want. Also lots of sheets, blankets, pillow cases and the like. Will use them at my future camp. No telling what else. And I have nada in storage space.

Also the loggers started on the woods behind Sister's house Monday morning. They are going through it fast, so they should be on my side of the road soon. I've only removed downed trees right up at the house. Still several down in the garden, back and side yards. I figure if they will get them, it will save me a ton of work, and make me half a dollar a ton.


----------



## too larry (Jan 10, 2019)

But I didn't do shit today. Sat around in my Cuddle Duds and watched hiking videos on YT. Ate lunch, took a nap and came to work.

Upon further review, I did wash two loads of clothes and do dishes. So there. A very productive day.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 10, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> Mucinex works. I was hacking up stuff and my ears felt like we drove through the mountians and wouldn't pop.
> 
> 
> Tis the flu season.


Yeah we all have been taking Mucinex, it ‘‘tis good stuff. I have asthma so sometimes chest colds can get rough and stick around. 

Did I mention I’m a smoker


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 10, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Yeah we all have been taking Mucinex, it ‘‘tis good stuff. I have asthma so sometimes chest colds can get rough and stick around.
> 
> Did I mention I’m a smoker


Quit smoking. 

I was born premature and spent months in a tent thing because of my lungs. I was prone to bronchitis and lung infections yearly. 

I smoked for 15 years. Quit cold turkey. I hacked up stuff for a few months after quitting. I could breathe a lot better after.

I know it's hard to do but it will do wonders for your health.


----------



## too larry (Jan 10, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> Quit smoking.
> 
> I was born premature and spent months in a tent thing because of my lungs. I was prone to bronchitis and lung infections yearly.
> 
> ...


When I see a bunch of guys standing outside smoking, I will tell them thanks for doing their part to save Social Security. I think it works as good as all the ads on TV. Gets them thinking anyway.

Norway did a study about 10 years ago. As small as they are, smoking saved them $4.5B a year in retirement payments.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 10, 2019)

too larry said:


> When I see a bunch of guys standing outside smoking, I will tell them thanks for doing their part to save Social Security. I think it works as good as all the ads on TV. Gets them thinking anyway.
> 
> Norway did a study about 10 years ago. As small as they are, smoking saved them $4.5B a year in retirement payments.


Those adds like the one where the woman had her throat cut on and lost her hair. Those commercials bothered me to the point of quitting. I wonder how many people those commercials helped.


----------



## ANC (Jan 10, 2019)

I'd lend you my vapes to get you done with smoking if you were closer.
I was the hardest smoker I ever know for 29 years. I quit without even the smallest pang of loss.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 10, 2019)

ANC said:


> I'd lend you my vapes to get you done with smoking if you were closer.
> I was the hardest smoker I ever know for 29 years. I quit without even the smallest pang of loss.


Kudos my friend - I finally quit the coffin nails 18 years ago cold turkey.

One of the best decisions I ever made


----------



## ANC (Jan 10, 2019)

I'm so annoyed at having to smoke joints because my boundless is in for repairs/warranty exchange (the stepped bong adaptor has a metal ring that destroys the plastic above the chamber if you use it too often). Fuck combustion and all the years it took off my life.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 11, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> Quit smoking.
> 
> I was born premature and spent months in a tent thing because of my lungs. I was prone to bronchitis and lung infections yearly.
> 
> ...


I should have clarified, weed not tobacco. I quite those in my 20’s. Figured it was one or the other and weed won I actually don’t have as much breathing trouble as I used to, not on meds just have a rescue inhaler. Jic

We all did have the crud though, and I may have hacked a lung but cigarettes had nothing to do with it.


----------



## ANC (Jan 11, 2019)

Your lungs are going to thank you if you switch over to a good quality dry herb vape.
I know dabs are all the rage these days.... but I don't think it is good to use that much THC unless you are suffering.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 11, 2019)

ANC said:


> Your lungs are going to thank you if you switch over to a good quality dry herb vape.
> I know dabs are all the rage these days.... but I don't think it is good to use that much THC unless you are suffering.


The new oil carts, e.g. CCELL, are a very nice way to smoke strong concentrate. I find it very controllable, and my use and tolerance have actually rolled back a bit. 

The Silo I've recently acquired, and it is now my daily smoker.


----------



## ANC (Jan 11, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> The new oil carts, e.g. CCELL, are a very nice way to smoke strong concentrate. I find it very controllable, and my use and tolerance have actually rolled back a bit.
> 
> The Silo I've recently acquired, and it is now my daily smoker.


We'll see when I get the Vault I won from Vivant.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 11, 2019)

ok i've accomplished not looking at the back of my eye lids.......

morning everyone.....

coffee is ready to go, on this nice and wonder misty day......

gotta ck on the animals, and then to the shop.....

all this talk about quitting smoking, starting to make me want too.....hmmm


----------



## Bareback (Jan 11, 2019)

I layed out of work today to play with the grandkids


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 11, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I layed out of work today to play with the grandkidsView attachment 4263146


little one looks like he's having fun there......

i have one of those electric 4 wheelers for my grandson...he loves it....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 11, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I layed out of work today to play with the grandkidsView attachment 4263146


I like the eyes on the boots ... Raaar stomp!


----------



## ANC (Jan 11, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> I should have clarified, weed not tobacco. I quite those in my 20’s. Figured it was one or the other and weed won I actually don’t have as much breathing trouble as I used to, not on meds just have a rescue inhaler. Jic
> 
> We all did have the crud though, and I may have hacked a lung but cigarettes had nothing to do with it.


That's good to know.
I'm busy cleaning my vape... these posts reminded me, my buddy needs to quit.
He is way too broke to be hooked on money sticks.

I've packed a whole small cooler bag already with juices, cotton, wire, etc...
I'll give him the two fake 18650s to work with, he can buy his own batteries. I need all of mine for my weed vape.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 11, 2019)

ANC said:


> I'm so annoyed at having to smoke joints because my boundless is in for repairs/warranty exchange (the stepped bong adaptor has a metal ring that destroys the plastic above the chamber if you use it too often). Fuck combustion and all the years it took off my life.


A quality bong makes a huge difference when it comes to smoothness. Now that I've invested in some nice glass, I'll never go back to the cheap stuff.
I go back and forth between the bong & dry flower vape.
A giant bong rip or two is a fast way to get medicated when it's cold outside.
The vape is more of a process. Taste and effect are also different compared to combustion.

I like em both. 
-- edit --
Here's my new toy.

I thought the top chamber would be hard to clean, but hot water + ISO work great.
(It could use a good cleaning now.)


----------



## Dmannn (Jan 11, 2019)

Got out of bed.


----------



## ANC (Jan 11, 2019)

You can stick the Tera on your bong.


----------



## Dmannn (Jan 11, 2019)

Tera? I will look it up.

I just smoked a joint of some home grown and now I'm typing this sentence. 

My leg is broken. I tripped over a curb after dinner one night, dislocated it and broke the fibulas (small leg bone) Of course it wouldn't happen on a dirt bike or at work or in a car accident. No, tripping on a curb. They bolted me together a week later. I have been laid up in the house since around Christmas. I was taking some oxy at night to sleep but cut those off like a week and a half ago. That shit is terrible, makes me feel like a dirty rolled up bag of trash after you detox. Weed helped with the withdrawal. I stopped smoking cigs, again. So that's good. i don't want to start, again. Please.

There are no more documentaries to watch. Cop videos are depressing. The news is tell-novella. The science cannel cannot stop raving about climate change and evolution.. Yo! If you stopped to think about it, if both are true..evolution AND climate change. Isn't that how everything came to be anyway? The fuck are we worried about? "Evolving wrong?" 

The history channel, aliens. 

Lifetime..anyone?

There is not much else to do. 

So I have been watching moon conspiracy and flat earth videos. And before you stop and shit your pants. I think, maybe the people i am trolling; are putting these videos together. Like one guy was talking about how all the parts of the L.M> (lunar module) looked like scotch tape and construction paper. I mean, i guess, if you have no understanding of why ultra thin metals with large gaps were used on a machine that goes from a water vapor atmosphere to a vacuum with extreme temperature changes.. I don't think people i troll on the internet have firm grips on concepts like basic engineering principals or economic models. I mean they can't make a mud hut in the forest to survive, much less win an internet argument when the cumulative world knowledge is a fingertip away. 

Is it that the information they are failing to decimate is purposefully being used to keep them stupid? Is it possible to use the internet to lie to someone? Have you ever wondered if what you are typing is actually being read by people? Is it possible that A.I> is already changing the words to cause mass misunderstanding or disinformation? 

Are we reading the same thing right now?

Have you noticed no one is paying attention while driving anymore? Do you think this is a problem? If people are not paying attention while driving do you think they are paying attention when you are talking? What about listening? Are the communications people are making really urgent? What were we doing before this? like in the 70's, 80's and 90's? Was Ted right? Has the internet destroyed humanity? Is there hope?

If the machine does turn off. What do you think would happen? I am a mechanic. I don't think i would fix a machine that told me to fix itself. I would probably disappear on a mountain somewhere and grow pot and come down the mountain and trade it. 

Machines can't smoke weed or get drunk or have fun or sex for that matter. Why become transhuman? Why do people want to be transhuman and try to leave earth? I think they want abandon humanity. Or, at they very least trying to escape death in order to avoid the coming judgment of their actions. People are already doing this now, while alive. 

I am not upset about it. I just wonder if people think the same? Or is it really everyone just doing random stuff with no purpose? That seems pointless, like the internet, like this rant.


----------



## 420God (Jan 11, 2019)

Dropped some deer off at an animal sanctuary and took some pics of the birds.


----------



## ANC (Jan 11, 2019)

Dmannn said:


> Tera


Boundless Tera V3, it's a Canadian company that makes em.

If I was buying now,I;d get the Ghost MV1


----------



## Dmannn (Jan 11, 2019)

ANC said:


> Boundless Tera V3, it's a Canadian company that makes em.
> 
> If I was buying now,I;d get the Ghost MV1


Thanks! I have my heat gun and turkey bag. Been doing that for years..


----------



## ANC (Jan 11, 2019)

Naah man, upgrade from the stale vape.
You owe it to yourself.

I'd actually say, get a desktop unit first if you are an adult with your own place.


----------



## 420God (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 11, 2019)

Dmannn said:


> Tera? I will look it up.
> 
> I just smoked a joint of some home grown and now I'm typing this sentence.
> 
> ...


Excellent, cogent rant +rep


----------



## Dmannn (Jan 11, 2019)

ANC said:


> Naah man, upgrade from the stale vape.
> You owe it to yourself.
> 
> I'd actually say, get a desktop unit first if you are an adult with your own place.


The smoke is pretty harsh if left too long in the bag.

I wanted to get a volcano but the prices never came down to something reasonable.

I have been using a nectar-collector and keep from all the trim as well.


Singlemalt said:


> Excellent, cogent rant +rep


It's pretty good pot.


----------



## 420God (Jan 11, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Excellent, cogent rant +rep


I skimmed over it because I'm on the freeway but went back after your post. I lol'd when I got to the part about not paying attention while driving.


----------



## ANC (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## Dmannn (Jan 11, 2019)

Just smoked the second half of that joint and now..for some reason i want to listen to 

KEEP ROLLIN ROLLIN ROLLIN ROLLIN come-on! KEEP ROLLIN ROLLIN ROLLIN ROLLIN yeah!

Funny thing is i have never purposefully put that song on, ever. 

I'm not depressed. Well I have been before. After some dick stole 2 of my plants and then i got, kinda fired? But then they payed me like 4000 to not talk to the news paper. but whatever. I guess that "un-depressed" me.

But in all honesty, money doesn't really make me happy or sad. I mean i know how to budget so, even with this broken leg, and a decent employer, i am not too worried. 

One time i was so constipated from my teeth being pulled that my ass ripped and i bleed for like a year. It was the worse pain of my life. An anal fissure is no laughing matter. Especially when you have to walk around with a gun like that. I mean God almighty wouldn't send someone to hell with that.

Then, before that, when i was working on my wife's car. And i nicked my hand with a pair of dirty garden sheers, on the back of my index finger.

Ok, time out. 

When you decide to cut yourself, make sure you do fuckin good job at i! Cause if you don't, and you are a gigantic pussy, you won't bleed. Then two days later when you are at the olive garden with your moms family; just polished off three baskets of breadsticks, two soggy side salads and three microwaved imitation itialian dumpster noodles, you start to sweat. Profusely. and then your hand feels like it is about to swell. And when it does, you go to the hospital where they don't do shit drop you medication on the ground, and tell you to come back when it gets worse?So you do and you are laid up for like a week with your gigantic hand tied up above your head and guy next door hand gangrene from an artificial joint they put in last year.

Don't forget about your family! Like that one time your sister in law decided to get a boyfriend and leave her kids and run away with said boyfriend, doing drugs, getting duo's, not showing up to child visits. Then head-on some only guy, on the way to work when she shouldn't have been driving, in the gawd damn first place!, leaving your nephews with their father who then crashes his motorcycle and then you have to live with him and then he gets angry one day and accused you of trying to steal his grandfathers property? And then he moves onto said property and marries the same kinda chick that just killed herself?

I have seen worse times. 

Like that one time when i was sick and like 6 years old and I almost died because i ate some bad food at a restaurant. Or the other time i vomited and shit on wife because of some other bad restaurant food.

Or the one time my brother was molested by an effeminate school bus driver, that got away with it cause "their wasn't a camera" and your brother was alone on the bus with him. 

Or the one time, any number to other assholes made fun of of you or talked some shit, or even stole the two back tires off a car you owned. Then later, came back the pried on the doors with crow bars. and busted out the window with a brick. Smashing your stereo?

Or the one time, some drug addict apartment neighbor accused you of trying to date his daughter after throwing a crack pipe at you when the police turned the corner. Don't get yourself stared about the prostitute living upstairs and a pimp that was a little to interested in the prostitute's son. Or the land lord that wanted you to snitch to the police. The same police that blocked your car in your parking spot while arresting the crack pipe tosser for whatever, on the way to work and then strikes you with the their door when you come up asking them to move for you. 

I have felt bad before. 

But, the one thing that keeps my engine running is seeing CA turn into the writhing pile of homeless shit that it always wanted to be. And then total morons chanting about freedom of speech, disparity, racism and moon bean bullshit when their college tuition is $10,000 a year, and uncle sam i.e. the tax payer is paying for it.Then later decrying, "the the system is rigged", when THEY signed the dotted line. 

Peace and Love!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 11, 2019)

And just when things couldn't get any weirder......we get this person


https://www.wowktv.com/news/national/man-says-3-syringes-found-in-his-rectum-aren-t-his/1693611271?utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook_WOWK_13_NEWS&fbclid=IwAR33mIdoo4yEio8hz5GD8eH7z2WNe_FEI9l8KAuWf_ytHUytbGlvF8ZYE1k


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 11, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> And just when things couldn't get any weirder......we get this person
> 
> 
> https://www.wowktv.com/news/national/man-says-3-syringes-found-in-his-rectum-aren-t-his/1693611271?utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook_WOWK_13_NEWS&fbclid=IwAR33mIdoo4yEio8hz5GD8eH7z2WNe_FEI9l8KAuWf_ytHUytbGlvF8ZYE1k
> ...


"Honest officer, they aren't mine. I rent my ass out as a storage facility, I don't ask questions"


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 11, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> And just when things couldn't get any weirder......we get this person
> 
> 
> https://www.wowktv.com/news/national/man-says-3-syringes-found-in-his-rectum-aren-t-his/1693611271?utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook_WOWK_13_NEWS&fbclid=IwAR33mIdoo4yEio8hz5GD8eH7z2WNe_FEI9l8KAuWf_ytHUytbGlvF8ZYE1k
> ...


Florida 

We got all kinds, bro.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 11, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Florida
> 
> We got all kinds, bro.


hey Texas is prolly right up there too......we got some special kinda nutz here.......


----------



## lokie (Jan 11, 2019)

Dmannn said:


> Just smoked the second half of that joint and now..for some reason i want to listen to
> 
> KEEP ROLLIN ROLLIN ROLLIN ROLLIN come-on! KEEP ROLLIN ROLLIN ROLLIN ROLLIN yeah!
> 
> ...


----------



## Dmannn (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 11, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Florida
> 
> We got all kinds, bro.


My daughter lived there for 3 yrs. a few years back.

She texted one night that an elementary school teacher around her age just passed out on a pool table in a bar.

Says something about the schools down there maybe, glad I went to school in Pa. Lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 11, 2019)

Dmannn said:


> ~snip~
> 
> Machines can't smoke weed or get drunk or have fun or sex for that matter. Why become transhuman? Why do people want to be transhuman and try to leave earth? I think they want abandon humanity. Or, at they very least trying to escape death in order to avoid the coming judgment of their actions. People are already doing this now, while alive.
> 
> I am not upset about it. I just wonder if people think the same? Or is it really everyone just doing random stuff with no purpose? That seems pointless, like the internet, like this rant.


This is the kind of stuff I think about a lot. I think that the definition of what is human is going to change (and soon) in ways I cannot fathom but like to daydream about. I suspect one of the first things to happen will be blurring of the line between organism and machine. "Resistance is" yada yada.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 11, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> This is the kind of stuff I think about a lot. I think that the definition of what is human is going to change (and soon) in ways I cannot fathom but like to daydream about. I suspect one of the first things to happen will be blurring of the line between organism and machine. "Resistance is" yada yada.


Then I want to be a giant Rastafarian with unlimited plasma weapons


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 11, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Then I want to be a giant Rastafarian with unlimited plasma weapons


I and I go to the Black Hole Liner


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 11, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I and I go to the Black Hole Liner


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Then I want to be a giant Rastafarian with unlimited plasma weapons


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 11, 2019)

curious2garden said:


>


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


>


For those times you have to take your grow on the road.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 11, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


>


One could grow some fine auto flowers in that Black Hole


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 11, 2019)

LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> One could grow some fine auto flowers in that Black Hole


Yeah think we should clue reversal boi onto these?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 11, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah think we should clue reversal boi onto these?


Wait for their Silver Series


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 11, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Wait for their Silver Series


I'm partial to the "Road'el" model


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 11, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm partial to the "Road'el" model


I like my Hermes XL Silverfish


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 11, 2019)

LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2019)

Srsly where do I get a club that size? (asking for a friend)


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 11, 2019)

curious2garden said:


>


Hi ho, Silver!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 11, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I like my Hermes XL Silverfish


Izzat the model with the stereoisometric wi-fi?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Hi ho, Silver!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Izzat the model with the stereoisometric wi-fi?


Class doesn't start until Monday, I'm sure he'll have enough chem to answer that by then.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 11, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Izzat the model with the stereoisometric wi-fi?


No but it has the hybrid limited-slip diffish'erential and the turn signals with a Norwegian accent.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 12, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> little one looks like he's having fun there......
> 
> i have one of those electric 4 wheelers for my grandson...he loves it....


This boy is a real natural, ivI' been riding him on mine for a couple of years. So at Christmas when he got this it was like a duck to water.



cannabineer said:


> I like the eyes on the boots ... Raaar stomp!


That boy is quite fashionable he really rocks whatever he's wearing.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 12, 2019)

Morning everyone......ah it gonna be a nice day,the rain is over for the time being gonna be 68F today, be in the mid 30's tonight....

it's all good, here at the shop finishing thing up, gonna get ready this afternoon for the game......

coffee is on, working on the second cup now....


----------



## too larry (Jan 12, 2019)

Dmannn said:


> Tera? I will look it up.
> 
> I just smoked a joint of some home grown and now I'm typing this sentence.
> 
> ...


I was laid up with a bug the week of Christmas. I was so bored I got to talking to preppers on You Tube. Those guys are around the bend. Scary to think of so many folks so heavily armed and so damn scared. I do a lot of the things they do, just without the fear and craziness.

But if you like a good killing, watch the Noles play Duke on ESPN in about an hour from now. This could get ugly in a hurry.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 12, 2019)

too larry said:


> I was laid up with a bug the week of Christmas. I was so bored I got to talking to preppers on You Tube. Those guys are around the bend. Scary to think of so many folks *so heavily armed and so damn scared.* I do a lot of the things they do, just without the fear and craziness.
> 
> But if you like a good killing, watch the Noles play Duke on ESPN in about an hour from now. This could get ugly in a hurry.


----------



## too larry (Jan 12, 2019)

cannabineer said:


>



I'm not smart enough to be scared I guess. Only two things scare me. Being old and poor and a woman with a gun.

I had a close encounter with a little owl the last time I stayed at my stealth camp. I got up to go pee and he was sitting in a bush beside the trail. Startled him as much as me.


----------



## too larry (Jan 12, 2019)

One of the wife's friends does drone photography. She ask him to take a picture of the longleaf pines behind the house. She wished she hadn't after he sent the picture. That 20 acres, along with about 70 more in other places was my retirement plan. lol. Glad I love my work.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2019)

too larry said:


> I was laid up with a bug the week of Christmas. I was so bored I got to talking to preppers on You Tube. Those guys are around the bend. Scary to think of so many folks so heavily armed and so damn scared. I do a lot of the things they do, just without the fear and craziness.
> 
> But if you like a good killing, watch the Noles play Duke on ESPN in about an hour from now. This could get ugly in a hurry.


time to dig your own foxhole brother....


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 12, 2019)

too larry said:


> One of the wife's friends does drone photography. She ask him to take a picture of the longleaf pines behind the house. She wished she hadn't after he sent the picture. That 20 acres, along with about 70 more in other places was my retirement plan. lol. Glad I love my work.
> 
> View attachment 4263639


What the hell happened?


----------



## too larry (Jan 12, 2019)

doublejj said:


> time to dig your own foxhole brother....


I did start digging a hole for an underground camp 3-4 years ago. I got it 3/4 dug with the tractor and boxblade, but didn't ever finish it. The plan was to put an old tin shed over it and keep the underground part stealth. Once my timber gets cut, it will be too close to the road.


----------



## too larry (Jan 12, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> What the hell happened?


Hurricane Micheal.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jan 12, 2019)

Shoveling


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 12, 2019)

too larry said:


> Hurricane Micheal.


Seems like Micheal has a nice sense of order to his chaos lol


----------



## too larry (Jan 12, 2019)

We had 130 mph winds for 90 minutes. Lost 11 of 12 barns and sheds on the farm. The BIL had been bitching for years for me to get the hay equipment out of his pole barn. The hay baler was all that kept it upright. All the rest are gone.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 12, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Seems like Micheal has a nice sense of order to his chaos lol


This type of trollery makes me believe in god or possibly a targeted weather weapon named god.


----------



## too larry (Jan 12, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Seems like Micheal has a nice sense of order to his chaos lol


I would show you NOAA sat pictures, but government shutdown. . . . .

Looks like a 100 mile wide tornado cut through the panhandle.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 12, 2019)

too larry said:


> We had 130 mph winds for 90 minutes. Lost 11 of 12 barns and sheds on the farm. The BIL had been bitching for years for me to get the hay equipment out of his pole barn. The hay baler was all that kept it upright. All the rest are gone.


My sympathies. At first it looked like some logging thieves got interuppted


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2019)

too larry said:


> I did start digging a hole for an underground camp 3-4 years ago. I got it 3/4 dug with the tractor and boxblade, but didn't ever finish it. The plan was to put an old tin shed over it and keep the underground part stealth. Once my timber gets cut, it will be too close to the road.


----------



## too larry (Jan 12, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> This type of trollery makes me believe in god or possibly a targeted weather weapon named god.


What is showing up green in the picture is hardwood {oaks}. It's wrecked too, but it doesn't show up as good.


----------



## too larry (Jan 12, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> My sympathies. At first it looked like some logging thieves got interuppted


I'm blessed compared to many of my neighbors. We are having to put on a new roof, but insurance is paying most of it. Anyway, my real long term retirement plan is to keep my wife alive as long as possible. She makes a good deal more in retirement than i do working.

My longleaf's are about as bad as I've seen. Half mile up the road there is some that looks much better. In fact my pinestraw contractor had his guys up there baling straw the week after the storm.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 12, 2019)

too larry said:


> I'm blessed compared to many of my neighbors. We are having to put on a new roof, but insurance is paying most of it. Anyway, my real long term retirement plan is to keep my wife alive as long as possible. She makes a good deal more in retirement than i do working.
> 
> My longleaf's are about as bad as I've seen. Half mile up the road there is some that looks much better. In fact my pinestraw contractor had his guys up there baling straw the week after the storm.


You have a good attitude.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 12, 2019)

too larry said:


> I'm blessed compared to many of my neighbors. We are having to put on a new roof, but insurance is paying most of it. Anyway, my real long term retirement plan is to keep my wife alive as long as possible. She makes a good deal more in retirement than i do working.
> 
> My longleaf's are about as bad as I've seen. Half mile up the road there is some that looks much better. In fact my pinestraw contractor had his guys up there baling straw the week after the storm.


What do they use pinestraw for?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 12, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> You have a good attitude.


Indeed he does, prolly will help to allow him to live longer, lol


----------



## lokie (Jan 12, 2019)

too larry said:


> I'm not smart enough to be scared I guess. Only two things scare me. Being old and poor and *a woman with a gun.*
> 
> I had a close encounter with a little owl the last time I stayed at my stealth camp. I got up to go pee and he was sitting in a bush beside the trail. Startled him as much as me.


Each of the Iconic women in my life has a gun story around it.

My mom has pulled a shotgun on me.
My aunt has held me at gunpoint with a .38
Each of my ex's took pistols as parting gifts in the respective divorces.

Mrs Lokie respects the right of the people to keep and bear Arms
and as of this posting has not shot me yet.

This time I'm








P.S.

My sister owns her own firearms.


----------



## lokie (Jan 12, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> What do they use pinestraw for?


http://www.pinestrawdirect.com/

*Make your garden the envy of your neighborhood!*














*10 ways pine straw outperforms other mulches:*


* Longevity - doesn't float and wash away and breaks*

* down more slowly, so it doesn't need to*

* be reapplied as frequently as other mulches*



* Lightweight - easier to handle and lighter per cubic foot*

* than other mulches: one of our bales covers*

* as much area as 30 cubic feet of most*

* mulches!*



* Cost - cost per square foot competitive with*

* other mulches: as low as $1.29* per cubic foot*

* delivered to your door!*



* Soil health - breathes better, doesn't compact, and*

* allows for better water infiltration*



* Simple - easy to apply: just unroll and scatter by hand*

* (click to watch our pinestraw spreading video)*

* Pest free - doesn't attract termites*

* Plant health - adds organic material and nutrients to soil*

* and reduces weeds*



* Visually appealing - the uniform color and fine texture of pine*

* straw brings out the color, contrast, and*

* texture of your landscape*



* Erosion control - use where grass won't grow to hold soil*

* Sustainable - no harvesting of trees to produce*

* Master Gardeners - they use it and you should see their flowerbeds!*

* Zoos use it - it's easy to clean and replace *

* without destroying the soil in the*

* exhibit and some animals enjoy *

* it as bedding*



* Great for nests - used frequently for bird houses

*
I like the looks of using it as just a ground cover. I gave some thought to
covering my ski slope with it in the summertime. But I went with the old pine bark mulch instead.


----------



## too larry (Jan 12, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> What do they use pinestraw for?


Mulch for landscaping. Longleaf brings the most. I was getting 100 bucks an acre, so 2K for that stand of pines. That just about paid the land taxes, so I will miss it.


----------



## too larry (Jan 12, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> You have a good attitude.


Most folks are holding up. There is not much you can do, so not worth worrying about it. Sister is a neat freak, and she is having problems dealing with it. She got a little bit of FEMA money and ran to her daughter's in Denver two weeks after the storm. But the mess was still waiting for her when she came home. The loggers have been cutting her hardwood this week, and she said she had bad dreams about trees falling every night.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 12, 2019)

lokie said:


> http://www.pinestrawdirect.com/
> 
> *Make your garden the envy of your neighborhood!*
> 
> ...





too larry said:


> Mulch for landscaping. Longleaf brings the most. I was getting 100 bucks an acre, so 2K for that stand of pines. That just about paid the land taxes, so I will miss it.


Ahh, it's not a product in Calif; probably because of the pine blister disease; killing tons of pines here. When I first bought my place 35 yrs ago, I planted 35 pines of various species; only survivors are 2 of native species and 4 Italian stone pines


----------



## too larry (Jan 12, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Ahh, it's not a product in Calif; probably because of the pine blister disease; killing tons of pines here. When I first bought my place 35 yrs ago, I planted 35 pines of various species; only survivors are 2 of native species and 4 Italian stone pines


There are millions of acres of planted pines here in the Florida panhandle, so. . . . Bark is the mulch of choice out west. 

Slash pines was king forever, but the native longleaf is making a comeback thanks to conservation programs. {We took that land out of rowcrops and got cost-sharing on the prep and planting, and got 1K a year for 15 years. Couldn't thin or sell pinestraw until it was off the program}

The pine beetle has been active here for years. You have to keep an eye on things, or they will go south in a hurry.


----------



## Dmannn (Jan 12, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> coffee is on, working on the second cup now....


Fuck that sounds good.


----------



## too larry (Jan 12, 2019)

Dmannn said:


> Fuck that sounds good.


I made a pot of coffee at lunch. Remembered it about an hour ago when I poured the first cup. Needless to say, nuclear propulsion was needed to bring it back to optimal temperature. 2nd cup I added a heaping spoon of Miss Swiss. Not too bad.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 12, 2019)

doublejj said:


> time to dig your own foxhole brother....


I got a number of them dug already and some supplies buried.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 12, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> What do they use pinestraw for?


Makes great mulch.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 13, 2019)

Three days of this and I am completely wore out.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Three days of this and I am completely wore out.View attachment 4264181 View attachment 4264181 View attachment 4264182


Kiddo is just getting started, you are in for it thank god you can hand grands back.


----------



## 420God (Jan 13, 2019)

Trying to kill some time today so I got a decent pic of some eagles sitting on a tree in the back 40.

 

I'm heading out to Green Bay later today to put money down on a Pug puppy. I wanted to wait until it got warmer to get a new pup so house breaking would be easier but the wife found one somewhat close for a good price. Taking the family out to Red Lobster after since my daughter's never had it and I haven't in over 10 years.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 13, 2019)

420God said:


> Trying to kill some time today so I got a decent pic of some eagles sitting on a tree in the back 40.
> 
> View attachment 4264202
> 
> I'm heading out to Green Bay later today to put money down on a Pug puppy. I wanted to wait until it got warmer to get a new pup so house breaking would be easier but the wife found one somewhat close for a good price. Taking the family out to Red Lobster after since my daughter's never had it and I haven't in over 10 years.


You can't swing a dead cat around here without bitch slapping a few of those.
One flew past the window as I am typing this just to prove my point (I guess).


----------



## 420God (Jan 13, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You can't swing a dead cat around here without bitch slapping a few of those.
> One flew past the window as I am typing this just to prove my point (I guess).


One of the families has a nest on a neighbor's land about a mile away, they hang out here daily. I've seen as many as 15 at one time but that's because we feed them.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 13, 2019)

https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/legendary-human-eating-bird-was-real-probably-could-have-eaten-people-89257268/

*Legendary Human-Eating Bird Was Real, Probably Could Have Eaten People*
*In Maori legend, Te Hokioi was a giant bird that preyed on children, and science says that’s probably the truth*


----------



## 420God (Jan 13, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/legendary-human-eating-bird-was-real-probably-could-have-eaten-people-89257268/
> 
> *Legendary Human-Eating Bird Was Real, Probably Could Have Eaten People*
> *In Maori legend, Te Hokioi was a giant bird that preyed on children, and science says that’s probably the truth*


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 13, 2019)

420God said:


> View attachment 4264273 View attachment 4264272


Apparently Haast eagle went extinct only 500 yr ago; because humans killed off it's primary prey the Moa


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2019)

420God said:


> Trying to kill some time today so I got a decent pic of some eagles sitting on a tree in the back 40.
> 
> View attachment 4264202
> 
> I'm heading out to Green Bay later today to put money down on a Pug puppy. I wanted to wait until it got warmer to get a new pup so house breaking would be easier but the wife found one somewhat close for a good price. Taking the family out to Red Lobster after since my daughter's never had it and I haven't in over 10 years.


Nice day, report back on your progress  good on you about the pug, pics please of the new addition to the family.


----------



## 420God (Jan 13, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Nice day, report back on your progress  good on you about the pug, pics please of the new addition to the family.


I'll try and remember when I'm there. It won't be ready to take home until Valentine's day.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 13, 2019)

Tie a colored string or yarn around his neck when you choose - to make re-identification a bit easier.

We once chose a puppy from a litter @ 4.5 (ish) weeks & made a small star on the inside of his ear with a sharpie.
Apparently his Mom found it & when we went to pick him up - No Stars on anybody. Lol


----------



## Bareback (Jan 13, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Kiddo is just getting started, you are in for it thank god you can hand grands back.


Yeah right, we're giving him back tonight. It's been a fun few days and we're going to the aquarium before meeting his parents at the airport...... I don't think I mentioned that my wife and I had gifted his mom and dad a long weekend in Dallas for Christmas. So we engineered the trip to get them close enough to let us pick up the kid and give him back with ease.


----------



## 420God (Jan 13, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Tie a colored string or yarn around his neck when you choose - to make re-identification a bit easier.
> 
> We once chose a puppy from a litter @ 4.5 (ish) weeks & made a small star on the inside of his ear with a sharpie.
> Apparently his Mom found it & when we went to pick him up - No Stars on anybody. Lol


She said people get to choose in order of the down payment and we're going to look at the last one. If there's a specific one the daughter likes we'll offer more money. As far as I know they're all real similar.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Yeah right, we're giving him back tonight. It's been a fun few days and we're going to the aquarium before meeting his parents at the airport...... I don't think I mentioned that my wife and I had gifted his mom and dad a long weekend in Dallas for Christmas. So we engineered the trip to get them close enough to let us pick up the kid and give him back with ease.


He he he and I'm sure they never even noticed.


----------



## 420God (Jan 13, 2019)

Decided to go to Red Lobster first.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 13, 2019)

420God said:


> Decided to go to Red Lobster first.
> View attachment 4264332
> View attachment 4264338


It's possible that my kid caught that (Opilio) snow crab.


----------



## 420God (Jan 13, 2019)

Here's the one my kid picked. 

 

His name will be Beans.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 13, 2019)

I'm a sucker for a puppy with a wrinkly face.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2019)

420God said:


> Here's the one my kid picked.
> 
> View attachment 4264384
> 
> His name will be Beans.


Not sure which is cuter the kid or the pup!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2019)

420God said:


> View attachment 4264273 View attachment 4264272


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 13, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Apparently Haast eagle went extinct only 500 yr ago; because humans killed off it's primary prey the Moa


But just think what Thanksgiving would have been like.

Talk about left-overs.


----------



## too larry (Jan 14, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You can't swing a dead cat around here without bitch slapping a few of those.
> One flew past the window as I am typing this just to prove my point (I guess).


I've only seen 4 of them down here in NW Florida. 3 of them were eating roadkill.


----------



## too larry (Jan 14, 2019)

I'm well into the 2nd week of a plantar fascitiis episode, and Sunday night is my camp night. So I drove the Kabota to my stealth camp yesterday afternoon. It's only a mile, but even with tape, walking hurts. And since I was on the Kabota, I took a storage tub for sleeping bag, pillows, weather radio, extra cook set, etc, etc. Soon it will be as plush as the two I lost in the storm.

Wind was a bitch. Too windy for a fire or to use my cook set. So no coffee. Without a fire for warmth, I was in the sleeping bag by 1900. Did get some interesting programming on the radio. A look back at the Pentagon Papers with the leaker and the writer.


----------



## Dmannn (Jan 14, 2019)

too larry said:


> 'm well into the 2nd week of a plantar fascitiis episode,


Been there. I feel for ya.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 14, 2019)

too larry said:


> I'm well into the 2nd week of a plantar fascitiis episode





Dmannn said:


> Been there. I feel for ya.


That hit me pretty hard a little over a year ago & I wear good boots in the day time plus I bought a pair of ortho slippers from amazon & I've not had an issue since.

Check these out - they are really comfortable.
https://www.amazon.com/Orthofeet-Comfortable-Asheville-Diabetic-Orthopedic/dp/B008BBPQ54/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?ie=UTF8&qid=1547508850&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=slippers+plantar+fasciitis+men&psc=1


----------



## too larry (Jan 14, 2019)

Dmannn said:


> Been there. I feel for ya.


I was having a little foot pain on New Year's night. Went hiking and pushed through the pain to get in a few miles. Big mistake.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 14, 2019)

too larry said:


> . Did get some interesting programming on the radio. A look back at the Pentagon Papers with the leaker and the writer.


Coast2Coast?


----------



## too larry (Jan 14, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That hit me pretty hard a little over a year ago & I wear good boots in the day time plus I bought a pair of ortho slippers from amazon & I've not had an issue since.
> 
> Check these out - they are really comfortable.
> https://www.amazon.com/Orthofeet-Comfortable-Asheville-Diabetic-Orthopedic/dp/B008BBPQ54/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?ie=UTF8&qid=1547508850&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=slippers+plantar+fasciitis+men&psc=1


I ordered inserts and compression socks. Got the inserts, and they are helping, but they sent me two knee braces. Duh.

Crazy as it sounds, my Crocs are the best thing I've tried so far. I'm learning a lot more than I ever wanted to know about it.


----------



## Dmannn (Jan 14, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That hit me pretty hard a little over a year ago & I wear good boots in the day time plus I bought a pair of ortho slippers from amazon & I've not had an issue since.
> 
> Check these out - they are really comfortable.
> https://www.amazon.com/Orthofeet-Comfortable-Asheville-Diabetic-Orthopedic/dp/B008BBPQ54/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?ie=UTF8&qid=1547508850&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=slippers+plantar+fasciitis+men&psc=1


Thanks! I will check those out.


----------



## too larry (Jan 14, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Coast2Coast?


No, I get Troy State Public Radio once in awhile. There is a repeater station in Dothan Al. The show was Reveal. I had never listened to it before. Also heard the last half of New Yorker Radio Hour. I forget what it was about, {too much Ass Cheese Blues} but it was smart talk.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 14, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That hit me pretty hard a little over a year ago & I wear good boots in the day time plus I bought a pair of ortho slippers from amazon & I've not had an issue since.
> 
> Check these out - they are really comfortable.
> https://www.amazon.com/Orthofeet-Comfortable-Asheville-Diabetic-Orthopedic/dp/B008BBPQ54/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?ie=UTF8&qid=1547508850&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=slippers+plantar+fasciitis+men&psc=1


How is the sizing? 
I normally wear size 15 and can do a 14 if they run a little big.


----------



## ANC (Jan 14, 2019)

That is a kiddie pool, not a shoe.


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 15, 2019)

Started a resin/wood stool set I was commissioned..there is a bit of work in them but its pretty fun. I do wish I had a stand alone vac system I can't do it in the sand blasting booth as I don't want to contaminate the aluminum oxide so I did it outside (I know its not ideal for the environment but I swept after) it would have certainly killed the fish inside in the fish pond


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 15, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> How is the sizing?
> I normally wear size 15 and can do a 14 if they run a little big.


I usually wear a 13 in boots & shoes so that's what I ordered but they were a bit big on me - I should have gone with the 12.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 15, 2019)

Here is the puppy we adopted. Bull dog mix.

Yea. The blanket is dirty but not mine. We are waiting for it to be weened. Born Christmas day.


----------



## Dmannn (Jan 15, 2019)

haha weened.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 15, 2019)

Dmannn said:


> haha weened.


Using a phone and have fat thumbs. May have been high as well. 

Weaned.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 15, 2019)

I had a Happy Meal today. I feel all presidential and shit.


----------



## Dmannn (Jan 15, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


> I had a Happy Meal today. I feel all presidential and shit.


Interesting commentary.

Any other profound statements?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 15, 2019)

Dmannn said:


> Interesting commentary.
> 
> Any other profound statements?


----------



## Dmannn (Jan 15, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


>


Nice guy President Trump pics? Awesome!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 15, 2019)

Dmannn said:


> Nice guy President Trump pics? Awesome!


Let me guess, You hang out in the politics section? I make a stupid little joke about McDonalds at the white house because it's all over the news and now you're coming at me.


----------



## Dmannn (Jan 15, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


> Let me guess, You hang out in the politics section? I make a stupid little joke about McDonalds at the white house because it's all over the news and now you're coming at me.


I am making comments.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


> Let me guess, You hang out in the politics section? I make a stupid little joke about McDonalds at the white house because it's all over the news and now you're coming at me.


It went after whitebb earlier too.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> It went after whitebb earlier too.


Yea. Not like I care. Don't even know them. 

I'm dyslexic and I'm ok with occasional mistakes. It's exhausting proof reading all the time.



Blue Wizard said:


> Let me guess, You hang out in the politics section? I make a stupid little joke about McDonalds at the white house because it's all over the news and now you're coming at me.


Pathetic. 

I'm mean to be that hurt over a joke is crazy.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 15, 2019)

{Innocuous post about today's news}


----------



## Bareback (Jan 15, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


> I had a Happy Meal today. I feel all presidential and shit.


Did you eat alone too......


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 15, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Did you eat alone too......


Yeah. I'm not sharing my happy meal toys, fuck that.


----------



## raratt (Jan 15, 2019)

Picked up 10 Sun System grow hoods with some bulbs and mostly paperweight ballasts but at least 1 worked so I can check the bulbs. Hoping to flip them to fund a strip build, I couldn't resist the price.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2019)

raratt said:


> Picked up 10 Sun System grow hoods with some bulbs and mostly paperweight ballasts but at least 1 worked so I can check the bulbs. Hoping to flip them to fund a strip build, I couldn't resist the price.


Build-a-stripper?


----------



## raratt (Jan 15, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Build-a-stripper?


They usually pay to get parts built up themselves...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2019)

raratt said:


> They usually pay to get parts built up themselves...


Actually the customers pay for them to build up their parts, so to speak.


----------



## raratt (Jan 15, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Actually the customers pay for them to build up their parts, so to speak.


An investment. Wonder what the return percentage is...


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 16, 2019)

I got stood up by a stripper last week I'm still unsure how to take it. She was going to school for PT so we had enough to talk about I think she was upset I didn't stick around to see her dance? I still don't get women


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Jan 16, 2019)

Indagrow said:


> I got stood up by a stripper last week I'm still unsure how to take it. She was going to school for PT so we had enough to talk about I think she was upset I didn't stick around to see her dance? I still don't get women


You have to work a working girl.


----------



## 420God (Jan 16, 2019)

I was up at 3am chasing cows back into the pasture. We had real strong winds last night so I think it spooked a couple causing them to run through the fence.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 16, 2019)

Yesterday was bad 
Police, firemen, hospital
Today can't be worse

(I hope)


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 16, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yesterday was bad
> Police, firemen, hospital
> Today can't be worse
> 
> (I hope)


¿ i miss something? last thing i saw you say was your shoe size


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 16, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yesterday was bad
> Police, firemen, hospital
> Today can't be worse
> 
> (I hope)


inquiring hungover minds wanna know?

morning everyone, nice 50F day with misty rain, only gonna warm a little bit though

coffee is on, working on my first cup now......

have cream and sugar, whiskey if you really need a kick in the pants......

Deer chilly is on the menu for this weekends blue norther coming btw


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 16, 2019)

rain and just short of freezing temps here till sunday, then we may get some snow, but i doubt it'll be much, supposed to get back into the 40s on tuesday......i haven't had to shovel the driveway in two years....which is nice in one way, but makes me nervous in another way.....last time we went this long with no real snow was back in the 90s, and when it finally came, it snowed people in for 2 weeks, they had to drop food from helicopters to people at high elevations, took over a week to plow all the small mountain roads once it stopped snowing


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 16, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> rain and just short of freezing temps here till sunday, then we may get some snow, but i doubt it'll be much, supposed to get back into the 40s on tuesday......i haven't had to shovel the driveway in two years....which is nice in one way, but makes me nervous in another way.....last time we went this long with no real snow was back in the 90s, and when it finally came, it snowed people in for 2 weeks, they had to drop food from helicopters to people at high elevations, took over a week to plow all the small mountain roads once it stopped snowing


with the blue norther coming i wouldn't doubt you might get something out of this, it's gonna drop our temps about 20 degrees overall from what they are saying, so say 60 for a high today, when it hit, it will be 40 for a high with a wind chill......


----------



## raratt (Jan 16, 2019)

Our forecast calls for no joke rain tonight, wind sustained at 30 with gusts to 50. 3 feet (edit: 5 feet) or more of snow in the Sierras in the next 48 hrs.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 16, 2019)

Indagrow said:


> I got stood up by a stripper last week I'm still unsure how to take it. She was going to school for PT so we had enough to talk about I think she was upset I didn't stick around to see her dance? *I still don't get women*


Oh you get plenty of women, you just keep throwing them back. I don't understand this catch and release bullshit. If I caught it's mine and I'm NOT throwing it back I'm eating it.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 16, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yesterday was bad
> Police, firemen, hospital
> Today can't be worse
> 
> (I hope)


Are you ok? Is your family ok? I hope it all turned out alright.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Oh you get plenty of women, you just keep throwing them back. I don't understand this catch and release bullshit. If I caught it's mine and I'm NOT throwing it back I'm eating it.


Lol.


----------



## lokie (Jan 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Oh you get plenty of women, you just keep throwing them back. I don't understand this catch and release bullshit. If I caught it's mine and I'm NOT throwing it back I'm eating it.


True, although sometimes the things you eat are not good for you and create added stress.






Thus Divorce was invented.


----------



## raratt (Jan 16, 2019)

You know why you never go to bed with a stripper that has a runny nose? She is full already.


----------



## lokie (Jan 16, 2019)

raratt said:


> You know why you never go to bed with a stripper that has a runny nose? She is full already.


Timing is everything.


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Oh you get plenty of women, you just keep throwing them back. I don't understand this catch and release bullshit. If I caught it's mine and I'm NOT throwing it back I'm eating it.


I get bored so I give someone else a chance to get bored


----------



## ANC (Jan 16, 2019)

Been working too hard lately, took today as a day of rest before I hit burnout.
Making tomato and beef stew for the family now.


----------



## raratt (Jan 16, 2019)

Hmmm...tomato soup and melted cheese sandwiches....I need to eat breakfast...


----------



## Bareback (Jan 16, 2019)

I've layed over a1000sf this morning, still have about 800sf to go before I can quit, unfortunately most of the cuts are still to be made. Also had three customer calls this morning ...... spring is going to be busy AF. And I still have a back log of work left from '18 that I either have to complete or get started on...... shit I'm tired.


----------



## Dmannn (Jan 16, 2019)

raratt said:


> Hmmm...tomato soup and melted cheese sandwiches....I need to eat breakfast...


FUCK THAT SOUNDS GOOD!


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 16, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I've layed over a1000sf this morning, still have about 800sf to go before I can quit, unfortunately most of the cuts are still to be made. Also had three customer calls this morning ...... spring is going to be busy AF. And I still have a back log of work left from '18 that I either have to complete or get started on...... shit I'm tired.


I got tired just reading all you have to do.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 16, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> I got tired just reading all you have to do.


I didn't finish, I've got about 100sf left to go, and the vinyl base. But I kinda got f'ed on a pay rate hike so I was like fuck it, it doesn't do me any favors to put in the extra effort. So I went home and made taco salad, tomorrow it's black bean farts for everyone.


----------



## ANC (Jan 17, 2019)

Do people still use vinyl?


----------



## raratt (Jan 17, 2019)

ANC said:


> Do people still use vinyl?


Yes, and there is vinyl moulding also.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 17, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ¿ i miss something? last thing i saw you say was your shoe size


The ongoing drama with my kid is reaching a crescendo. 
Her situation has become too dangerous for everyone so we are looking at alternatives. 

My concealed pistol license arrived in the mail yesterday. 
Better to have it and not need it, than vice versa...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 17, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> The ongoing drama with my kid is reaching a crescendo.
> Her situation has become too dangerous for everyone so we are looking at alternatives.
> 
> My concealed pistol license arrived in the mail yesterday.
> Better to have it and not need it, than vice versa...


Wow - sounds like things are getting real.
Hope it goes well for all involved.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 17, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Wow - sounds like things are getting real.
> Hope it goes well for all involved.


Same here, one of the things I miss the most from my youth is the robust mental health system we had. Thanks Reagan, sigh.


----------



## raratt (Jan 17, 2019)

Oh to be back in the days before oxy, meth, crack, and bath salts. Never heard of anyone freaking out on cross tops. Yeah there was coke and LSD still.


----------



## ANC (Jan 17, 2019)

I've needed to assist the odd person or two out of the bathroom once they got stuck in there for an hour or so on good landrace weed.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 17, 2019)

https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/is-cannabis-good-or-bad-for-mental-health/

nice right up


----------



## ANC (Jan 17, 2019)

There are days it certainly does the opposite of help. But I think the overwhelming balance are days it makes ALL the difference.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 17, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/is-cannabis-good-or-bad-for-mental-health/
> 
> nice right up


Nicely balanced article.



ANC said:


> There are days it certainly does the opposite of help. But I think the overwhelming balance are days it makes ALL the difference.


Yes, that's the point we don't know why yet and can't comfortably predict outcome and side effects. It's all over the map right now. Research and having the ability match cannabinoid profile to objective physical effect will serve us all. Prohibition serves no one. Ignoring something doesn't make it cease to exist and only makes myths and wive's tales grow to everyone's detriment.


----------



## ANC (Jan 17, 2019)

I think the first step is to teach people this happens and how to keep their cool for a few hours until blood serum levels drop.


----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 17, 2019)

ANC said:


> Do people still use vinyl?


Only fetishists


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 17, 2019)

LOL


----------



## raratt (Jan 17, 2019)

Beachwalker said:


> Only fetishists


Nope, rubber.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 17, 2019)

The quality fetishists all use neoprene these days, sigh


----------



## too larry (Jan 17, 2019)

420God said:


> I was up at 3am chasing cows back into the pasture. We had real strong winds last night so I think it spooked a couple causing them to run through the fence.


I don't miss that part of farming.


----------



## too larry (Jan 17, 2019)

I had some bad news from the logger guy today. My trees are too short for chips, and the pellet mill isn't taking any more at the moment. That mill didn't get a lot of damage, but the docks where they ship from did, so they have cut way back on production. The pellets end up in wood heaters in the Scandinavian countries. They hope to ramp back up soon.

If the trees don't get cut, my only option is to hire a friend's son who has a Dozer to clear a couple three acres for sheds, greenhouse and a small garden behind the house. The trees can be burned after about three years. I'll replant then. It's about 2 grand an acre to clear it so that would be 40K if I did the whole thing. That is not going to happen.


----------



## raratt (Jan 17, 2019)

That sucks.


----------



## too larry (Jan 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> That sucks.


Yep. But I kind of figured that would be the case. They have been cutting all around me for 4 weeks now. He will still get the hardwood. We have 40 acres with a pond that is easy to get to. I've been thinking about leaving 50 yards along the road uncleared. If not everyone will be able to see the pond, and will trespass accordingly. Other hardwood is in lowlands, and the rivers and creeks haven't gone down in three months. Not sure when it will dry out enough to cut.

And there is 10 acres of 30 year old slash pines I haven't seen since the storm, not counting noaa sat pictures I need to get in there before they get out of the area.

On the bright side, I did rescue Mamma's old curio cabinet. I had hoped the wife would forget about it, but she didn't. I got it over to the house and she cleaned it up and got it in the dining room. Does anyone want a big vase?


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 17, 2019)

ANC said:


> Do people still use vinyl?


There is a new product that is like a vinyl laminant the pieces snaps together to form watertight seal. Pretty reasonable and pretty durable.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 18, 2019)

ANC said:


> Do people still use vinyl?


VCT = vinyl composite tile and I lay a lot of it. I have 2200sf to lay next week. It's heavy as a mofo and if properly cared for it will last decades with heavy usage.

LVT = luxury vinyl tile and I lay a lot of it too. Most rooms for me range from 2000sf - 00000?SF

But no sheet goods because they won't stand up to commercial use.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 18, 2019)

https://www.thegrowthop.com/cannabis-health/cannabis-medical/scientists-and-experts-say-anti-cannabis-book-misunderstood-their-research


so why did the guy publish the book before he had all the facts? because he's not interested in telling the truth, he's interested in advancing his own anti cannabis agenda.......

they should put this article on top of the Amazon page where they're selling this piece of propaganda


i tried to go to Amazon and post a link to this article in the reviews of this ....book...no more reviews allowed.....apparently they're getting a lot of reviews......wonder why? maybe because this asshat is full of shit and didn't do anything close to adequate research, while misrepresenting other people's research to fit his opinions.....and now the repressive republican fucks have another tool to use to hurt people who are just minding their own business......thank you so much....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.thegrowthop.com/cannabis-health/cannabis-medical/scientists-and-experts-say-anti-cannabis-book-misunderstood-their-research
> 
> 
> so why did the guy publish the book before he had all the facts? because he's not interested in telling the truth, he's interested in advancing his own anti cannabis agenda.......
> ...


It is terrible when that happens, isn't it, Roger?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> It is terrible when that happens, isn't it, Roger?


That's the problem with the whole feelings about facts phenomenon. It cuts both ways.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2019)

Bareback said:


> VCT = vinyl composite tile and I lay a lot of it. I have 2200sf to lay next week. It's heavy as a mofo and if properly cared for it will last decades with heavy usage.
> 
> LVT = luxury vinyl tile and I lay a lot of it too. Most rooms for me range from 2000sf - 00000?SF
> 
> But no sheet goods because they won't stand up to commercial use.


 "luxury vinyl" seems a bit contradictory to me .


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> That's the problem with the whole feelings about facts phenomenon. It cuts both ways.


Oh I feel you


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Oh I feel you


----------



## raratt (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## Bareback (Jan 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> "luxury vinyl" seems a bit contradictory to me .


It's a commercial grade, very durable, mop only no wax application. I like to tell folks that it's made for a million steps a day every day. Plus less maintenance and at a price only the government can afford. Ohh if luxury vinyl tile isn't up to your standards, you can try the luxury vinyl planks instead .

Lol I thought the same thing as you when I saw the first box of it.
I mean they can call a pile dog shit, dog poop if they want to but some of us can tell it's the ol' shit with a new name.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jan 18, 2019)

Bareback said:


> VCT = vinyl composite tile and I lay a lot of it. I have 2200sf to lay next week. It's heavy as a mofo and if properly cared for it will last decades with heavy usage.
> 
> LVT = luxury vinyl tile and I lay a lot of it too. Most rooms for me range from 2000sf - 00000?SF
> 
> But no sheet goods because they won't stand up to commercial use.


My daughter is in the same school I went to. Even in the same first classroom.... they still have the same floors we had decades ago... I think it is linoleum tiles.


----------



## raratt (Jan 18, 2019)

ANC said:


> I think it is linoleum tiles.


Probably have asbestos in them...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> Probably have asbestos in them...


if they're that old, good possibility...which may be one reason they haven't replaced them...may be less hazardous to leave them in place than to try to remove them and scatter the shit everywhere, have to clean out the ventilation system before they could use the building again


----------



## raratt (Jan 18, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> scatter the shit everywhere


I have a friend that does remediation, they close off all the doorways and ducts and use water to make sure no dust gets airborne. They wear sealed hazmat suits, go figure.


----------



## ANC (Jan 18, 2019)

The tiles are in good knick still, probably has another 10 years in them.
They were pretty smart for a school, not slippery, and very durable. if in a godawful shade of blue with that white water wash pattern over.
They also don't allow school cases with wheels that would damage them.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 18, 2019)

ANC said:


> My daughter is in the same school I went to. Even in the same first classroom.... they still have the same floors we had decades ago... I think it is linoleum tiles.


Could be but I've never heard of them refered to by that here. I'm don't know anything about building codes in SA. But here in the US we outlawed asbestos containing materials for general construction in '78 and had to stop using surplus supplies in '81-'82 .

ACT = asbestos composite tile usually are 9"x9" square ( not sure about metric size )

Most vct is 12" square. However the mastic used to install the tile could be asbestos containing material.




Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if they're that old, good possibility...which may be one reason they haven't replaced them...may be less hazardous to leave them in place than to try to remove them and scatter the shit everywhere, have to clean out the ventilation system before they could use the building again


I have extensive training in removal of this shit, and we have to turn the system off and seal up all opening, then suit up . Physically remove the hard material and chemically remove the mastic, then have a air quality test before removing the seals, all while using a negative air machine......no problem. Very very very lucrative....cough cough


----------



## ANC (Jan 18, 2019)

We were pretty much raised on asbestos. I think the big mines were still hiding out from asbestosis lawsuits at the time.
I used to love the asbestos heater in winter.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 19, 2019)

ANC said:


> We were pretty much raised on asbestos. I think the big mines were still hiding out from asbestosis lawsuits at the time.
> I used to love the asbestos heater in winter.


could be why you have a few of the health issues you have now....
the town i lived in during high school had a big truck that would drive around town spraying for mosquitoes. my friends and i would purposely ride through the cloud of stuff on our bikes, to keep the mosquitoes away....it worked....but i have to wonder now what kind of damage it was doing to all of us.....


----------



## Bareback (Jan 19, 2019)

awww a three day weekend..... so I decided to work because the weather is so shity that I wouldn't be able to enjoy myself at home. And now there's tornado watches all around and some warnings too. 

But mainly I came to work today to avoid the safety people while I do sketchy shit. If I don't don't get injured it's a win win. I post more later if I survive. Hehe


----------



## raratt (Jan 19, 2019)

Bareback said:


> tornado watches all around


I see some in Ms. and Alabama radars, don't miss that about the south and midwest at all.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 19, 2019)

raratt said:


> I see some in Ms. and Alabama radars, don't miss that about the south and midwest at all.


Yeah their headed my way, it could be worse, at least the land taxes are cheap here. Lol


----------



## raratt (Jan 19, 2019)

Just found this:


----------



## raratt (Jan 19, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Yeah their headed my way, it could be worse, at least the land taxes are cheap here. Lol


And gas... our gas prices are double what everyone else pays because it is "cleaner" gasoline.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 19, 2019)

raratt said:


> And gas... our gas prices are double what everyone else pays because it is "cleaner" gasoline.


I paid 1.74 a gal yesterday.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 19, 2019)

it bounces insanely here, with no apparent reason, last week i got gas for 1.69...this week the same place it's 2.05......the only consistent thing about gas prices here is that every place in town will raise or lower their prices the same day, and most of their prices are so close to each other that it's doesn't matter where you get it....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 19, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I paid 1.74 a gal yesterday.




Gas here is 3+ bucks, don't know the exact price as my truck is diesel but that stuff is over 4 bucks. Don't know the exact price there either cause I don't really pay attention - all my fuel is paid for by my shop.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2019)

raratt said:


> And gas... our gas prices are double what everyone else pays because it is "cleaner" gasoline.


I hate that. They oxygenate and nitrogenate the gasoline now. They charge extra for what is essentially adding ash to the fuel. This means less energy (range) per gallon, bringing you back sooner for more. Great business model for the seller.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I paid 1.74 a gal yesterday.





Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it bounces insanely here, with no apparent reason, last week i got gas for 1.69...this week the same place it's 2.05......the only consistent thing about gas prices here is that every place in town will raise or lower their pries the same day, and most of their prices are so close to each other that it's doesn't matter where you get it....


I was surprised when I saw gas under $3.00/gallon for the first time in a very long time here. It will be pushing $4.00/gallon by summer I'm sure.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2019)

raratt said:


> Just found this:View attachment 4267411


You should crosspost this to "Squirrel"!

https://www.rollitup.org/t/squirrel.983062/


----------



## raratt (Jan 19, 2019)

We are still at about $3.30 or more per gallon of gas.


----------



## raratt (Jan 19, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> crosspost this to "Squirrel"!


Done! I admit, I didn't search for a squirrel thread...


----------



## too larry (Jan 19, 2019)

raratt said:


> We are still at about $3.30 or more per gallon of gas.


The price of gas in Panama City has been in the news several times the last few weeks. It seems all the gas in their tanks was bought when the price was higher, and with so many folks leaving town, it's taking them a while to sell it.

But overall the price is dropping because Saudi Arabia and the US are both pumping out more oil than the market needs. Not great if you have a lot of BP stock in your portfolio, but sure is nice if you drive.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 19, 2019)

raratt said:


> Done! I admit, I didn't search for a squirrel thread...


Why not..... this is the nut house.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 19, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I was surprised when I saw gas under $3.00/gallon for the first time in a very long time here. It will be pushing $4.00/gallon by summer I'm sure.


I never thought I would see gas this cheap again and from what I'm hearing we're about to get a new gas tax so it'll never be this price again....


----------



## too larry (Jan 19, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Why not..... this is the nut house.


Fat Squirrel Farms is a buddy on IG. But I somehow also follow a real squirrel. He posts more than most folks.


----------



## too larry (Jan 19, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I never thought I would see gas this cheap again and from what I'm hearing we're about to get a new gas tax so it'll never be this price again....


I've wanted a higher gas tax for years. 18 cents is crazy low. It's the best way for the folks who use the roads to help pay for it. And if it's high enough, it will have an impact on fuel economy. The worse thing about cheap gas, everyone drives SUV's.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Why not..... this is the nut house.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2019)

too larry said:


> I've wanted a higher gas tax for years. 18 cents is crazy low. It's the best way for the folks who use the roads to help pay for it. And if it's high enough, it will have an impact on fuel economy. The worse thing about cheap gas, everyone drives SUV's.


LOL come to CA and you too can have crazy prices  They still drive SUV's here. Somehow they find a way.


----------



## too larry (Jan 19, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL come to CA and you too can have crazy prices  They still drive SUV's here. Somehow they find a way.


We bought our first Prius in "05 when gas prices were relatively cheap. The higher the prices went, the smarter I looked. Back then, before ethanol was added, I got 50-55 mpg. With the new Prius it rarely gets over 45.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 19, 2019)

i drive my bosses prius occasionally, and it's not a bad little vehicle for the mountains, lot of torque, good take off, only thing i don't like is the small wheel diameter, you can get stuck on a patch of wet leaves......if they stuck slightly larger, beefier tires on it, i wouldn't have any complaints


----------



## too larry (Jan 19, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i drive my bosses prius occasionally, and it's not a bad little vehicle for the mountains, lot of torque, good take off, only thing i don't like is the small wheel diameter, you can get stuck on a patch of wet leaves......if they stuck slightly larger, beefier tires on it, i wouldn't have any complaints


I love the '05. Really nice car. The wife's '15 is the smaller C class and I do not like it at all. No arm rest, no cruise control. I didn't know they still made cars without cruise control.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 19, 2019)

too larry said:


> I've wanted a higher gas tax for years. 18 cents is crazy low. It's the best way for the folks who use the roads to help pay for it. And if it's high enough, it will have an impact on fuel economy. The worse thing about cheap gas, everyone drives SUV's.


I drive a four cylinder toyo truck most of the time, but also have a 3/4 ton and I can't afford to drive the big truck unless it's paying for it's self. I live in the country and it's a ways to go to get to anything.... so higher price gas only means more expenses just to live. For me anyway, my friends who live in town might buy gas once a month but I fill up 2-3 times a week.


----------



## too larry (Jan 19, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I drive a four cylinder toyo truck most of the time, but also have a 3/4 ton and I can't afford to drive the big truck unless it's paying for it's self. I live in the country and it's a ways to go to get to anything.... so higher price gas only means more expenses just to live. For me anyway, my friends who live in town might buy gas once a month but I fill up 2-3 times a week.


I have a little rice beater truck too. I'm not sure how it happened, but it's 21 years old.

My views on gas taxes are not popular anywhere. But taxation is a good way to change usage. Tobacco usage being the best example here in the states. There should be an exemption for farm vehicles and the like. We used to buy untaxed gas for the farm, and payed tax on 25% of it for use in the other cars and trucks. The best part it was a higher octane.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 19, 2019)

I just took the most massive dump. It was a feet off the floor type dump. And the best part about it is I’m at a my homies sons baby shower. So I feel like I gave them diapers and showed them what they’re used for! 

I’m about about those life lessons.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> I just took the most massive dump. It was a feet off the floor type dump. And the best part about it is I’m at a my homies sons baby shower. So I feel like I gave them diapers and showed them what they’re used for!
> 
> I’m about about those life lessons.


LOL, you are so bad


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 19, 2019)

LOL, that's our Gary. All is right in the world


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, that's our Gary. All is right in the world


Like Atlas shouldering his load, Gary hoists the toilet of reality, so that we may live.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 19, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Like Atlas shouldering his load, Gary hoists the toilet of reality, so that we may live.


Toilet of reality; god damned that is beautiful man, achingly beautiful


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 20, 2019)

We have about 18 inches of snow, waiting for it to stop before going out to freeze my ass off (wind chill is negative) if only, damn it would be nice to come in after shoveling and plowing to find I lost 30 pounds


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 20, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Toilet of reality; god damned that is beautiful man, achingly beautiful


it kind of makes my head hurt....so aching is accurate in a way


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 20, 2019)

BleedsGreen said:


> We have about 18 inches of snow, waiting for it to stop before going out to freeze my ass off (wind chill is negative) if only, damn it would be nice to come in after shoveling and plowing to find I lost 30 pounds


we got a dusting.....it's in the teens....i've lost 30 pounds over the last two years...if you find them, tell them to come back.....my pants are falling off


----------



## too larry (Jan 20, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it kind of makes my head hurt....so aching is accurate in a way


I've been jonesing for hiking vidoes, so re-watched Night Crawler's PCT hike the last couple of weeks. When he was almost to Canada, SOBO's were talking about the huge piles of shit in the pit toilets. He said they were just not used to piles of shit of any size yet, being so new to the trail. Those were not in any way out of the ordinary. 

So you want to be a hiker. . . . . .


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 20, 2019)

don't worry, i grew up with parents who payed attention to politics, and lived half my life in tourist areas...i'm used to piles of shit


----------



## Bareback (Jan 20, 2019)

So I survived yesterday, I got home about dark, just in time for the storms the a their worst . Tornadoes with in 10 miles to the north and the south. We threaded the needle, now it's cold and windy....yea. now my wife is after me to do a bunch of honey do bullshit


----------



## neosapien (Jan 20, 2019)

About to go shovel some snow. Called for 8-12". Got 2.5". As usual they suck. Hey @tangerinegreen555 how much did you get? Rained all day here yesterday. Not a flake until sometime this early morning.


----------



## too larry (Jan 20, 2019)

Bareback said:


> So I survived yesterday, I got home about dark, just in time for the storms the a their worst . Tornadoes with in 10 miles to the north and the south. We threaded the needle, now it's cold and windy....yea. now my wife is after me to do a bunch of honey do bullshit


The wind whistling in through the roof woke me this morning. I have piles of metal roofing stacked in the yard, and some of it was wanting to migrate. The wife's stress level goes through the roof {pun halfway intended} when it gets this windy. The roofers have to come measure again, then they are supposed to be starting a day or two after that. Hope it all holds together until then.

There was a tornado down at Tyndall yesterday. Just what they need. More cleanup.

https://www.newsherald.com/news/20190119/apparent-tornado-damages-tyndall-air-force-base


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 20, 2019)

neosapien said:


> About to go shovel some snow. Called for 8-12". Got 2.5". As usual they suck. Hey @tangerinegreen555 how much did you get? Rained all day here yesterday. Not a flake until sometime this early morning.


That's what keeps you returning to T&T ... plenty of flakes here


----------



## ANC (Jan 20, 2019)

I knocked out and replaced a ceiling panel that was showing black fungus after a leak from the previous hot water tank's old metal drip tray that rusted through.
It was almost as big a job as replacing the tray with a plastic one. These are not fun jobs for us medically unfit people. Tomorrow I will learn how to skim my ceiling.
Too poor to afford other people doing shit in my house... that and I don't like people around.

I also screwed in new shelf retainers in a wardrobe, as the shelves were falling out.

I'm ready for another weekend. Everything aches.

Oh, I also sawed my thumb with a dovetail saw... Was quite a bloody affair.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 20, 2019)

I shoveled snow for about an hour. Then gave up, having faith in our Subaru and Toyotas. Then took the kiddo sled riding, garbage can lid style. That was a lot of fun. Then tried to make a snowman. But it ain't that kind of snow. Behold, Frosty the meffed up snow blob.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2019)

I made deviled eggs


Regular topped with Hot Hungarian Paprika
Wasabi topped with Smoked Paprika
Curry topped with Chaat Spices


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 20, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if they're that old, good possibility...which may be one reason they haven't replaced them...may be less hazardous to leave them in place than to try to remove them and scatter the shit everywhere, have to clean out the ventilation system before they could use the building again


It being another country possibly. It is safer to leave it. I lived in an old house that had asbestos shingles for siding. The owner wanted them replaced until we priced disposal.


----------



## raratt (Jan 20, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I made deviled eggs
> View attachment 4268059
> 
> Regular topped with Hot Hungarian Paprika
> ...


I'm not allowed to eat them and drink beer at the same time, some complaints about noxious gasses...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 20, 2019)

raratt said:


> I'm not allowed to eat them and drink beer at the same time, some complaints about noxious gasses...


Hmmm consider rapidly alternating consumption


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 20, 2019)

Nothin like country saloon pickled eggs and beer to find out who sincerely loves you


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Nothin like country saloon pickled eggs and beer to find out who sincerely loves you


If you didn't like certain people you ate that before spending a day in the OR with them. It was a HUGE mistake if you had to wear a space suit.


----------



## raratt (Jan 20, 2019)

Wasn't me!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 20, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> If you didn't like certain people you ate that before spending a day in the OR with them. It was a HUGE mistake if you had to wear a space suit.


Oh my! Boiled eggs plus space suit must equal your very own private Idaho


----------



## Bareback (Jan 20, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> If you didn't like certain people you ate that before spending a day in the OR with them. It was a HUGE mistake if you had to wear a space suit.


This what happens when, the best laid plans " backfire " on ya.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 20, 2019)

too larry said:


> The wind whistling in through the roof woke me this morning. I have piles of metal roofing stacked in the yard, and some of it was wanting to migrate. The wife's stress level goes through the roof {pun halfway intended} when it gets this windy. The roofers have to come measure again, then they are supposed to be starting a day or two after that. Hope it all holds together until then.
> 
> There was a tornado down at Tyndall yesterday. Just what they need. More cleanup.
> 
> https://www.newsherald.com/news/20190119/apparent-tornado-damages-tyndall-air-force-base


That storm that hit Wetumka rolled just south of me, I had no idea how bad it was until this morning.


----------



## raratt (Jan 20, 2019)

It was ugly.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2019)

Bareback said:


> This what happens when, the best laid plans " backfire " on ya.


LOL Literally!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 21, 2019)

ok, i've accomplished not looking at the back of my eyelids for the time being....

Morning everyone........ugh....the moon was a beauty last night....so was the beer, the smoke, and the company.....

Mrs Budman made deer chilli last night, taking left overs to work today

Coffee is on........wakey wakey Budman time to get this show on the road.....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 21, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> ok, i've accomplished not looking at the back of my eyelids for the time being....
> 
> Morning everyone........ugh....the moon was a beauty last night....so was the beer, the smoke, and the company.....
> 
> ...


Moon cker


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 21, 2019)

Wow...still don't have enough coffee in me....ugh


cannabineer said:


> Moon cker


what? we had clear skies wasn't gonna pass that up.....plus it was 38.....think the only bitch i had was taken down the scope.....dunno if that thing is getting heavier over the years,or i'm getting weaker.....course it could have been the beer too....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 21, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Wow...still don't have enough coffee in me....ugh
> 
> 
> what? we had clear skies wasn't gonna pass that up.....plus it was 38.....think the only bitch i had was taken down the scope.....dunno if that thing is getting heavier over the years,or i'm getting weaker.....course it could have been the beer too....


Telescopes definitely gain weight with age. I can barely lift mine now.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 21, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Telescopes definitely gain weight with age. I can barely lift mine now.


i'm guessing so, my 10in Celestron is old school, but damn that SOB is getting heavier by the years. We put a 40mm eye piece and a filter to pull down the light off the moon. It was a wonderful sight to see i must say.....


----------



## raratt (Jan 21, 2019)

I saw clouds. Not a one in sight this morning though...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 21, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> i'm guessing so, my 10in Celestron is old school, but damn that SOB is getting heavier by the years. We put a 40mm eye piece and a filter to pull down the light off the moon. It was a wonderful sight to see i must say.....


My go-to wide field eyepiece is a 30mm ... I don't have the youthful pupils to handle the hot new super wide field numbers. I have an old, old 40mm TeleVue ...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> I saw clouds. Not a one in sight this morning though...


Still partly cloudy here; we got 1 3/8"


----------



## raratt (Jan 21, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Still partly cloudy here; we got 1 3/8"


We got 1/3 inch of rain yesterday. There were some broken clouds last night, but not to the east towards the mountains.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 21, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> My go-to wide field eyepiece is a 30mm ... I don't have the youthful pupils to handle the hot new super wide field numbers. I have an old, old 40mm TeleVue ...


mines a 40, these old eye are starting to strain a little, before we went in, i pulled out a 26 to get a closer look before going inside the house..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> I saw clouds. Not a one in sight this morning though...


same here...it's like someone doesn't want me to see any astronomical events....the last thing that wasn't completely clouded over here was the eclipse 4 years ago


----------



## too larry (Jan 21, 2019)

I didn't make it til 2300 to see the eclipse. Was pretty cold and windy {not to mention late nights and early mornings all weekend at work}. Did wake up around 0400 and raised the blinds to stare at the moon for an hour or so before I got back to sleep. I'm totally down with down comforters. Much warmer inside than out.

Wind took one sheet of roofing from my jury rigged patch job on the shed. I didn't put it back up yet, as I didn't see it until I was leaving for work. No rain for a couple of days anyway.

The wife's aunt is in hospital in Dothan. I work every night this week but Wednesday, so I guess we are going to Alabama on Wednesday. I'll still do my biweekly thrift store and grocery run tomorrow.


----------



## too larry (Jan 21, 2019)

Edibles on the News Hour tonight. Judy showed her vast knowledge by saying with so many states going legal, many were eating it instead of smoking the leaves. lol


----------



## raratt (Jan 21, 2019)

too larry said:


> Edibles on the News Hour tonight. Judy showed her vast knowledge by saying with so many states going legal, many were eating it instead of smoking the leaves. lol


Leaves, buds...that wacky tabaccy stuff.


----------



## too larry (Jan 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> Leaves, buds...that wacky tabaccy stuff.


They opened the piece with a story of a man who shot his wife in the head while on edibles. They did mention that they had been having money and marriage problems for a while. Showed the dude being read his rights. When asked if he understood, he said, I'm not sure, I'm pretty buzzed right now. Not sure how much time he got, but I bet it had an effect on the jury. So if you must kill your wife, remember to eat too many edibles first. . . . . It was Reefer Madness, I swear.


----------



## raratt (Jan 21, 2019)

too larry said:


> It was Reefer Madness


I wonder if eating edibles leads to eating heroin? Gateway food?


----------



## too larry (Jan 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> I wonder if eating edibles leads to eating heroin? Gateway food?


Ha.

I'm working on my edible game. The last decarb was 9 ounces of old bud and trim into 16 ounces of coconut oil. I've been using one ounce of that in a muffin or cake mix. Divided into 16 slices, 1 is great for long hikes. Here at work, I eat 1/4 of a slice, then can do a one hitter when the occasion arises, and I'm flying high. But not too high.


----------



## raratt (Jan 21, 2019)

I'm a noob on a budget so I haven't gotten a harvest that large yet. Someday I'll gather together enough photons to impress the plants without taking out a loan for the electric bill. I am going to try a sous vide in an old rice cooker to decarb some buds for an alcohol tincture. No one in the house is impressed with the smell of the buds I grew.


----------



## raratt (Jan 21, 2019)

too larry said:


> shot his wife in the head while on edibles.


 Sometimes not so much...


----------



## too larry (Jan 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> I'm a noob on a budget so I haven't gotten a harvest that large yet. Someday I'll gather together enough photons to impress the plants without taking out a loan for the electric bill. I am going to try a sous vide in an old rice cooker to decarb some buds for an alcohol tincture. No one in the house is impressed with the smell of the buds I grew.


I'm outdoors, so I'm at the mercy of the Gorilla Gods. They smiled on me in '16 and the 16-17 spring crop. Those 9 ounces were from that period. I have more that I need to use for oil. Not the best tasting at this point, but I would smoke it if I had to.


----------



## raratt (Jan 21, 2019)

too larry said:


> I'm outdoors,


I'm required to be indoors to be legal here. Built a room for this purpose in my garage (First legal grow in my little town). I have learned a lot in the past 7 months and made a bunch of mistakes I hope to not repeat. My greatest accomplishment was 100% success in making clones, and not killing the plants before harvest, such as it was.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 21, 2019)

I went and cut 4-5 cords of oak firewood, not really big trees but really long and straight. And that makes for easy splitting and after the last 8 cords of really big and knotty oak, this wood will be like a vacation...... almost. Also got gifted some large oak logs for the sawmill, most likely going to quarter saw it, pics coming if it's worth showing off. And finally I expect to get a bunch of wood from the storms on Saturday, not that I'm hoping anyone lost their trees but I know they did so free wood for me.


----------



## raratt (Jan 21, 2019)

Bareback said:


> logs for the sawmill


I have always wanted to make a live edge table/bench with some good wood.


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 21, 2019)

ANC said:


> ...snip...
> Oh, I also sawed my thumb with a dovetail saw... Was quite a bloody affair.


Is this an annual thing with you? I guess this time it wasn't a power tool.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 21, 2019)

Considering that this is a S


SSGrower said:


> Is this an annual thing with you? I guess this time it wasn't a power tool.


Considering that this is a South African dove, the "not a power tool" thing is not at all guaranteed.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 21, 2019)

I accomplished eating my way through Korean AYCE BBQ. Turns out I can eat a LOT of meat   
Not so much banchan


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> I saw clouds. Not a one in sight this morning though...


Teach you to live near CN


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 21, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> same here...it's like someone doesn't want me to see any astronomical events....the last thing that wasn't completely clouded over here was the eclipse 4 years ago


We keep telling you to step away from the science Roger!


----------



## Bareback (Jan 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> I have always wanted to make a live edge table/bench with some good wood.


I do live edge work a lot, mostly pine . Here in the south we have a problem with the Japanese Beatle and the It's Beatle, the wood is very beautiful. But no longer structural and there's no market for it, so I get all I want for free. I make paneling, tables, shelves and whatever else I can think of. Also do a lot with aromatic cedar and then there's the hardwoods pecan, hickory, oak ( red & white ), sugar maple, elm, sycamore, popar.......


----------



## Bareback (Jan 21, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Is this an annual thing with you? I guess this time it wasn't a power tool.


Ouch..... that is like a sore subject...pun intended.


----------



## raratt (Jan 22, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Japanese Beatle


We have the bark beetle that kills the pines and causes blue stain on the wood, same with the commercial value. We have Big Leaf Maple that the lumber company just falls and leaves on the ground, some wild black walnut, and a bunch of different oaks. There is a mill that does just aromatic cedar, they mostly make fence boards with it, Doug Fir and Ponderosa pine are the big cash crop. There are a couple small mills that do hardwood and cut slabs and walnut burls.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 22, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> We keep telling you to step away from the science Roger!


no.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 22, 2019)

Beatles
 

Beetles
 
similar....but not the same


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 22, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no.....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 22, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 22, 2019)

curious2garden said:


>


where'd you find a hypnotoad?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 22, 2019)

cannabineer said:


>


you don't need nice things, you'd just fling poo at them


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 22, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you don't need nice things, you'd just fling poo at them


Nah that's your specialization


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 22, 2019)

in that pic i would be Charlton Heston, and you would be one of two Chimps...you know something about Charlton that the rest of us don't?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 22, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> in that pic i would be Charlton Heston, and you would be one of two Chimps...you know something about Charlton that the rest of us don't?


I have always admired your healthy self-esteem.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 22, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you don't need nice things, you'd just fling poo at them


Don't listen to Old Tool he's an idiot.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 22, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I have always admired your healthy self-esteem.


i gotta have something healthy...my body is mediocre and my mind is diseased.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 22, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Beatles
> View attachment 4268945
> 
> Beetles
> ...


I had to google "Death watch beetle".
It sounded more than a little macabre to me.

I'm going to bed with a flash light tonight.

Edit: And a fly swatter!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 22, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i gotta have something healthy...my body is mediocre and my mind is diseased.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 22, 2019)

curious2garden said:


>


Gooble Gobble Gooble Gobble
we accept you we accept you.....


----------



## raratt (Jan 22, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> my mind is diseased.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 22, 2019)

Normal....heck i thought normal was only on a washing machine.....who knew...

Morning everyone

Coffee is on.......


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 22, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I do live edge work a lot, mostly pine . Here in the south we have a problem with the Japanese Beatle and the It's Beatle, the wood is very beautiful. But no longer structural and there's no market for it, so I get all I want for free. I make paneling, tables, shelves and whatever else I can think of. Also do a lot with aromatic cedar and then there's the hardwoods pecan, hickory, oak ( red & white ), sugar maple, elm, sycamore, popar.......


I would like to get my hands on some pecan to make a stash box with. Curious about the smell? I heard French pecan was chocolate.


----------



## 420God (Jan 22, 2019)

Trying to take a short cut home when I rolled up on this guy.

  

I waited with my light on until he got pushed out.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 22, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I would like to get my hands on some pecan to make a stash box with. Curious about the smell? I heard French pecan was chocolate.


It doesn't seem to have a distinctive odor or at least not a loud smell like cedar or pine. But it does a really cool oxidation when sawed , changes from mostly white to orange to brown depending on relationship to sap or heartwood.


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 22, 2019)

420God said:


> Trying to take a short cut home when I rolled up on this guy.
> 
> View attachment 4269018 View attachment 4269019
> 
> ...


For the briefest of moments I thought to myself, way to go hop in the skidd-steer....
I should probably start thinking about reading glasses.


----------



## too larry (Jan 22, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I would like to get my hands on some pecan to make a stash box with. Curious about the smell? I heard French pecan was chocolate.


There are a few million board feet on the ground in SW Georgia. One of the wife's friends had just sold her pecan orchard when it got hit by the hurricane. About 70 of the 300 trees came down.

I've got a dozen or so trees scattered over the farm. I bet some of them are down. The ones up by the house are good, and I hadn't really thought of the others before now.


----------



## too larry (Jan 22, 2019)

I lived through the trip to town. Got into a $5 bag sale at the Catholic Church Thrift store. More of the Tommy Bahama silk pants. {90/10 and 80/20} A decent Weatherproof sweater. 70 cotton/15 lambs wool/15 nylon. Too much cotton, but for the price. . . . . Also a fishing shirt with the loops, velcro straps and a vent in the back. No name wool socks, T-shirts, jeans, etc, etc. 

I've gained some weight of late, so I've had to pick up some bigger pants. I'm buying 36/32's. I got home and unrolled all the clothes, and I had a pair of LL Bean Chino's in 32/36's. I don't think they are going to fit. One of the pitfalls of bag sales. You don't look as close as you should.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 22, 2019)

too larry said:


> I lived through the trip to town. Got into a $5 bag sale at the Catholic Church Thrift store. More of the Tommy Bahama silk pants. {90/10 and 80/20} A decent Weatherproof sweater. 70 cotton/15 lambs wool/15 nylon. Too much cotton, but for the price. . . . . Also a fishing shirt with the loops, velcro straps and a vent in the back. No name wool socks, T-shirts, jeans, etc, etc.
> 
> I've gained some weight of late, so I've had to pick up some bigger pants. I'm buying 36/32's. I got home and unrolled all the clothes, and I had a pair of LL Bean Chino's in 32/36's. I don't think they are going to fit. One of the pitfalls of bag sales. You don't look as close as you should.


sure they will....just turn em sideways


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 22, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> For the briefest of moments I thought to myself, way to go hop in the skidd-steer....
> I should probably start thinking about reading glasses.


You're simply not polluted enough. My mind went to explosives and I can fix this!

PS CN is out eating 6 lb lobsters with his dad. I hate CN.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 22, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> You're simply not polluted enough. My mind went to explosives and I can fix this!
> 
> PS CN is out eating 6 lb lobsters with his dad. I hate CN.


Never did attain a taste for Maine lobster - my all time favorite is the Spiny.

 

And the Slipper are just as good, they just look a little weird.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 22, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Never did attain a taste for Maine lobster - my all time favorite is the Spiny.
> 
> View attachment 4269147
> 
> ...


I'd eat those, ALL of those  butter as a beverage


----------



## raratt (Jan 22, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Never did attain a taste for Maine lobster - my all time favorite is the Spiny.
> 
> View attachment 4269147
> 
> ...


I caught one while fishing at night once, it kept grabbing the rocks and I thought my line kept getting snagged. I was more than a little surprised when I finally got it out of the water.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 22, 2019)

too larry said:


> There are a few million board feet on the ground in SW Georgia. One of the wife's friends had just sold her pecan orchard when it got hit by the hurricane. About 70 of the 300 trees came down.
> 
> I've got a dozen or so trees scattered over the farm. I bet some of them are down. The ones up by the house are good, and I hadn't really thought of the others before now.



I bought some pants last week, one pair of 32-30 one pair of 30-32 the second pair was a little to tight. I have to stop stoner shopping.


One of my project managers has a farm in Albany , he said he lost 100 acres of pecan trees, I seen some pics and not a tree was left standing or in any condition for bearing fruit.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 22, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I bought some pants last week, one pair of 32-30 one pair of 30-32 the second pair was a little to tight. I have to stop stoner shopping.
> 
> 
> One of my project managers has a farm in Albany , he said he lost 100 acres of pecan trees, I seen some pics and not a tree was left standing or in any condition for bearing fruit.


----------



## too larry (Jan 22, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I bought some pants last week, one pair of 32-30 one pair of 30-32 the second pair was a little to tight. I have to stop stoner shopping..


Ha. Glad to hear I'm not the only one that has problems shopping. 

That shop is always my first stop, so I'm the highest there. Today when I came in the door, there was a new little old lady working the checkout. There was a big sign saying bag sale, with a stack of brown paper bags on the counter. I took a bag, and she says "there is a bag sale."

I smile, show her the bag and head toward the stairs. 

She says, "the men's clothes are over here." 

I say "I'm a regular." and head on toward the stairs. 

She says, "the men's clothes are over here, in this other little room," 

I say, "yes Ma'am I'm a regular."

She says, "the men's clothes are over here."

I turned around and walked closer to her, and said, "yes ma'am, I know where the men's clothes are. I'm a regular here."

She says, "oh, you are a regular here. Sorry I can't really hear that good."

It took all I had not to laugh.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 22, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


>


Hahaha I'll be 50 in April, and at 185# it's a fairly thin waist line.... at least that's what I like to tell myself.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 23, 2019)

Morning, on this chilli texjas day......38F and a wake up here, high will be about 55F, not bad

Coffee is on, also have tea as well.......

Think i'll make some scrambles eggs and toast......fresh tomatoes slices....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 23, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning, on this chilli texjas day......38F and a wake up here, high will be about 55F, not bad
> 
> Coffee is on, also have tea as well.......
> 
> Think i'll make some scrambles eggs and toast......fresh tomatoes slices....


Man, I'd kill for some fresh organic tomatoes!
All we get around here are the Mexican/Californian hydro's that taste like plastic.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 23, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Man, I'd kill for some fresh organic tomatoes!
> All we get around here are the Mexican/Californian hydro's that taste like plastic.


wife buys them from the store, so i dunno where they come from, they're good i must say.....i usually slice them and put some ground pepper on them......eggs are almost done. If i eat them just by themselves, pepper with some olive oil or with a little salad dressing....

wife has been trying to get me to grow them indoors with my soil i make..........


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 23, 2019)

tomatos will grow indoors, but you know how big they get...got someplace to put one? i'd have a whole damn garden indoors all year long....if i lived in an aircraft hangar


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 23, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> tomatos will grow indoors, but you know how big they get...got someplace to put one? i'd have a whole damn garden indoors all year long....if i lived in an aircraft hangar


actually i do, prolly rotate what i'm doing now in the room i have. Funny story, it's also how i got started in growing. When i first got started the person who got me into it said "if you can grow a tomato, you can grow this, just keep it simple"


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 23, 2019)

Haircut and scalp massage. That scalp massage is awesome.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 23, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Haircut and scalp massage. That scalp massage is awesome.


happy ending?....


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 23, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> happy ending?....


Not this time.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 23, 2019)

since i won some papers, i thought i'd see if i could still roll a joint...not bad for the first effort in over 5 years.....


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 23, 2019)

Not bad at all.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 23, 2019)

not bad


----------



## dangledo (Jan 23, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Not bad at all.



Did you get a big psyche out last weekend with the snow? 

We sure did. Called for 12+ with ice and it just fucking rained the whole time here

It did accumulate enough with a freeze to push a little and toss melt here. Doesn't make up for the damn stress if it all though.


----------



## raratt (Jan 23, 2019)

Did a little horse trading today. Traded some hoods and bulbs for some 600W HPS electronic ballasts. I'll probably still loose my ass on buying the hoods because seems everyone is selling them around here, go figure with the amount PG&E charges for electricity.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 23, 2019)

@420God had a taste of your life today. Not the good beautiful Aztec princess taste though. I live off an unmaintained township alley and had an injured and or sick deer blocking my path. Had to call the cops to come shoot it. At first he tried saying it was my driveway and not township property (incorrect) and wasn't his problem but finally he relented and capped it. He was pretty tore up about it actually. Any who that was my excitement. He said you'll be by tomorrow to pick it up.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 23, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Did you get a big psyche out last weekend with the snow?
> 
> We sure did. Called for 12+ with ice and it just fucking rained the whole time here
> 
> It did accumulate enough with a freeze to push a little and toss melt here. Doesn't make up for the damn stress if it all though.


Fuck yeah. Supposed to get a bunch and nothing but rain. Ended up with 5-6 depending in the area. Should have been twice that.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jan 23, 2019)

I like Tootsie rolls . . . and brownies too. It's been a good day.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 23, 2019)

Coloradoclear said:


> I like Tootsie rolls . . . and brownies too. It's been a good day.


 fuck yeah edibles, I always like talking about edibles. I made some taffy the other day, my candy thermometer was broken. I went to the store to get new batteries, thinking it was dead, and it STILL didnt turn on. so i said fuck it, hit the bong, reloaded it, hit it again, and grabbed my little heat gun laser pointy thingy that digitally reads the temp. SOMEHOW got it real close to soft ball and it turned out pretty damn good. got about 50 pieces of taffy that are 30mgs a piece, give or take a couple mg's. Made it Pear flavor, cause I like pear.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 23, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning, on this chilli texjas day......38F and a wake up here, high will be about 55F, not bad
> 
> Coffee is on, also have tea as well.......
> 
> Think i'll make some scrambles eggs and toast......fresh tomatoes slices....


jealous as fuck. I woke up, fresh layer of snow and ice. Great, since my windshield fluid reservoir is busted, I just have it smear the road salt across my windshield even more. makes it even harder for my shitty eyes to see the road through my cheap glasses, since its about 5:30 when I'm driving to work. But hey, on the positive side it was 3 degrees when I was leaving, with a high around 9. Warmer than it has been. Good thing we finished all the outside work and 6am finds you 40 feet up in the wind in a shitty JLG basket welding on gusset plates because the fukcing moron engineers can't plan a picnic let alone a project. 

hey, at least the pay sucks.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jan 23, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> fuck yeah edibles, I always like talking about edibles. I made some taffy the other day, my candy thermometer was broken. I went to the store to get new batteries, thinking it was dead, and it STILL didnt turn on. so i said fuck it, hit the bong, reloaded it, hit it again, and grabbed my little heat gun laser pointy thingy that digitally reads the temp. SOMEHOW got it real close to soft ball and it turned out pretty damn good. got about 50 pieces of taffy that are 30mgs a piece, give or take a couple mg's. Made it Pear flavor, cause I like pear.


Still checking the potency . . . 10 grams to 30 Tootsie rolls . . .


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 24, 2019)

Bareback said:


> ... it's a fairly thin waist line.... at least that's what I like to tell myself.


I can almost remember a 29" waist, probably about this era, pointy shoes, shiny shirt and all. lol


----------



## Bareback (Jan 24, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> I can almost remember a 29" waist, probably about this era, pointy shoes, shiny shirt and all. lol


I was a 29" waist from age 12-21 that's the year I started cooking.... I grow three pant sizes in one year. And over the next 6 years I gained 60-70 pounds or more. At age 27 I was 200# and kinda shaped like Dolly Pardon..... well thin waist and large pecks . But then I injured my shoulder and those pecks started moving to my waist... Ok this story is getting weird so .... have a great day.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 24, 2019)

I kept all those 29/30/32" pants around forever thinking, one day...


yeah right, like that ever happened

BTW, I went to the library this morning and got "Saturday Night Fever" to relive those glory days.

Also had to get a battery. Didn't they used to last 8 or 10 years back in the olden' days? Now, lucky to get 6 or 7 no matter what brand it seems.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 24, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> I kept all those 29/30/32" pants around forever thinking, one day...
> 
> 
> yeah right, like that ever happened
> ...


Mrs. GWN worked at a battery distribution point for a major auto parts outfit some years back - they had a cart with different brand named stickers & would just put them on "generic" batteries.
*Poof* Interstate, Duralast, Die-hard - whatcha want?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 24, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Mrs. GWN worked at a battery distribution point for a major auto parts outfit some years back - they had a cart with different brand named stickers & would just put them on "generic" batteries.
> *Poof* Interstate, Duralast, Die-hard - whatcha want?


Duralast has their stuff together, I bought a 2 year for the car It lasted 26 months.


----------



## lokie (Jan 24, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Mrs. GWN worked at a battery distribution point for a major auto parts outfit some years back - they had a cart with different brand named stickers & would just put them on "generic" batteries.
> *Poof* Interstate, Duralast, Die-hard - whatcha want?


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jan 24, 2019)

Beer and


----------



## lokie (Jan 24, 2019)

Coloradoclear said:


> Beer and


you boil your buds in beer?


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jan 24, 2019)

lokie said:


> you boil your buds in beer?


A little smoke helps me not watch the timer on the kettle . . . And yes there are cannabis beers here in Colorado.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 24, 2019)

Coloradoclear said:


> A little smoke helps me not watch the timer on the kettle . . . *And yes there are cannabis beers here in Colorado*.


Yak, I just can't like that! 
PS How were your Tootsie Rolls?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 24, 2019)

I just adopted a pitbull pup from a buddy. I will still also be taking in the other pup I showed as well. I've been wanting another pit. They make great dogs.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 24, 2019)

neosapien said:


> @420God had a taste of your life today. Not the good beautiful Aztec princess taste though. I live off an unmaintained township alley and had an injured and or sick deer blocking my path. Had to call the cops to come shoot it. At first he tried saying it was my driveway and not township property (incorrect) and wasn't his problem but finally he relented and capped it. He was pretty tore up about it actually. Any who that was my excitement. He said you'll be by tomorrow to pick it up.


if you care about animals, you wouldn't hesitate to put a sick or injured one down. no reason to be happy about it, but hemming and hawwing isn't doing anything for the sick animal...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 24, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I was a 29" waist from age 12-21 that's the year I started cooking.... I grow three pant sizes in one year. And over the next 6 years I gained 60-70 pounds or more. At age 27 I was 200# and kinda shaped like Dolly Pardon..... well thin waist and large pecks . But then I injured my shoulder and those pecks started moving to my waist... Ok this story is getting weird so .... have a great day.


i think i was a 29 waist in 3rd grade.....maybe....


----------



## 420God (Jan 24, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if you care about animals, you wouldn't hesitate to put a sick or injured one down. no reason to be happy about it, but hemming and hawwing isn't doing anything for the sick animal...


There's a few times I've found them still alive and had to deal with them myself because the sheriff was too busy or too far away to wait. Sucks because I only carry a pocket knife.


----------



## lokie (Jan 24, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think i was a 29 waist in 3rd grade.....maybe....


At 18 I wore a 34. At the mid life crisis I wore a 40. Today I am back to 34.

Recently I thru out 32s, I don't see that stressful lifestyle coming back.
The 36 - 42s have been stowed away. Just a guess there may be be 25 - 30 pairs
of jeans in that barrol.

It is possible I may never have to buy jeans again.


----------



## lokie (Jan 24, 2019)

420God said:


> There's a few times I've found them still alive and had to deal with them myself because the sheriff was too busy or too far away to wait. Sucks because I only carry a pocket knife.


Tough I'm sure but a kindness born of tough love to be sure.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 24, 2019)

lokie said:


> Tough I'm sure but a kindness born of tough love to be sure.


It was easier back in the day.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 24, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Mrs. GWN worked at a battery distribution point for a major auto parts outfit some years back - they had a cart with different brand named stickers & would just put them on "generic" batteries.
> *Poof* Interstate, Duralast, Die-hard - whatcha want?


I always said batteries, oil and antifreeze were packaged in a secret govt. plant in OK and relabeled with whoever.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 24, 2019)

lokie said:


> At 18 I wore a 34. At the mid life crisis I wore a 40. Today I am back to 34.
> 
> Recently I thru out 32s, I don't see that stressful lifestyle coming back.
> The 36 - 42s have been stowed away. Just a guess there may be be 25 - 30 pairs
> ...


 i was a fat kid with an attitude and a big mouth....i learned to fight early....and oddly enough, had a friend that looked a lot like mr. dynamite...ricky ulmer.....damn, that was 40 years ago.....he might be Jon Heder's dad for all i know


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 24, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> It was easier back in the day.
> View attachment 4270189


Now you're lucky to get a spare tire.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 24, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> I always said batteries, oil and antifreeze were packaged in a secret govt. plant in OK and relabeled with whoever.


i worked in a skippy peanut butter plant for about 3 months, while waiting for a better job. i watched them fill diet, gluten free, regular, and all natural jars from the same vat....and the chunky got poured from the same vat, too, but went into another machine that mixed the "chunks" in, then jarred it.....


----------



## ANC (Jan 24, 2019)

I finally found a good peanut butter with no sugar or salt added. Now the kid doesn't like peanut butter anymore.
Our friend's kids aren't allowed any sugar, we always feel like the worst parents when we visit.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 24, 2019)

ANC said:


> I finally found a good peanut butter with no sugar or salt added. Now the kid doesn't like peanut butter anymore.
> Our friend's kids aren't allowed any sugar, we always feel like the worst parents when we visit.


it's a parent's job to be an asshole...."no, you can't have candy before dinner" ..."no, you can't make wings and try to fly off the roof"....."no, you can't draw on the car with chalk"...."yes, you do have to eat the broccoli"...yes, you do have to brush your teeth".......
parents that are their kid's friend are bad parents, who produce crappy adults...
not saying you have to be an authoritarian prick, but you aren't supposed to be a pal, you're supposed to be a mentor, a teacher, an example....


----------



## ANC (Jan 24, 2019)

I mean, I thought I was a bit of an outlier as a kid.... but her...

She is 6 years old, she will make you sweat for 20 minutes in a chess game.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 24, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ..."no, you can't make wings and try to fly off the roof"....."/QUOTE]
> 
> My bad.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jan 24, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yak, I just can't like that!
> PS How were your Tootsie Rolls?


Only got to try a small sliver . . . Made my mouth tingle . . . More research is required


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 24, 2019)

Coloradoclear said:


> Only got to try a small sliver . . . Made my mouth tingle . . . More research is required


Report back


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 24, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i worked in a skippy peanut butter plant for about 3 months, while waiting for a better job. i watched them fill diet, gluten free, regular, and all natural jars from the same vat....and the chunky got poured from the same vat, too, but went into another machine that mixed the "chunks" in, then jarred it.....


Bread is the same way. It's mostly the same. The wheat is made from the same bleached flower they just add some compressed tablets and mix it to give it the wheat look.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 24, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Report back


Usually with cannabis related stuff if it makes my mouth tingle it gets me really high.


----------



## too larry (Jan 24, 2019)

lokie said:


> At 18 I wore a 34. At the mid life crisis I wore a 40. Today I am back to 34.
> 
> Recently I thru out 32s, I don't see that stressful lifestyle coming back.
> The 36 - 42s have been stowed away. Just a guess there may be be 25 - 30 pairs
> ...


I have stacks of jeans upstairs in my library. I bet I could find some in my size. But I'd rather look for more at the thrift store than dig though those stacks. My book buying habit is well in hand. Still have a problem with clothes.


----------



## raratt (Jan 24, 2019)

I think I wore a 30/32 when i started H.S. I was 5'6" and about 130 lbs, I was 6'0" and about 160 wearing 33/34 at graduation. I wear 36/34 now.


----------



## too larry (Jan 24, 2019)

We had that bad front come through yesterday, so the wife nixed the Dothan trip. I got the loose roofing back on the shed and put a lot more screws in it this time. Had to ask for divine help. I said, "Jesus, all I need is a break. A two minute break from this damn wind." I didn't get it all at once, but I did get the sheet propped against the shed, then climbed up and waited for a lull to pull it up. It stayed in place. The wind was only 15-20 mph, but that's pretty rough for here.

I did a little night hiking after the first bands of rain were coming through. But I only went a 1/4 mile down and back a few times. I wanted to stay close to home for when the real rain started. 

I have the rare Friday night off, so it looks like the Dothan trip is on for tomorrow. The wife's aunt should be out of the hospital, so that is a win/win. I can get by Big Lots and get a month's worth of soybeans and other breakfast foods, and not have to do the hospital thing. We will run by their house on the way back. {they are not morning people}


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 24, 2019)

Here she is. She is ferocious.


----------



## raratt (Jan 24, 2019)

We just lost our puppy after 14 years.She was a red nosed Pit. We're checking the shelters to bring another one into the house.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> We just lost our puppy after 14 years.She was a red nosed Pit. We're checking the shelters to bring another one into the house.


Sorry to hear that. We just lost a boxer of six years. We were looking to adopt and ended up adopting one and then I ran into a guy today that had pit pups. I have raised a number of pits and they have all been great family dogs that are very loyal.


----------



## raratt (Jan 24, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> great family dogs


Sophie used to herd the grandkids away from where she knew they weren't supposed to be. The most dangerous thing about her was her wagging tail, and trying to lick your face off.


----------



## raratt (Jan 24, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> Sorry to hear that


Same about your boxer, they never seem to be around as long as we would like, 14 years for a Pit is really old from what I have heard.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> Same about your boxer, they never seem to be around as long as we would like, 14 years for a Pit is really old from what I have heard.


Yea. It sucks. I keep telling myself I won't get close to another dog and then I always end up with another one or three.


----------



## ANC (Jan 24, 2019)

The bigger the dog, the shorter the lifespan
Yeah man, we get too attached to the animals.
Our oldest cat is 20 and she really needs to be put down, she is deaf, and has a hard time walking, and getting confused easily now.
It is just so hard to load up the car for that trip. I know it is going to devastate my wife which hurts me. But yeah, I have been with this cat every day almost for over 20 years.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 25, 2019)

Coloradoclear said:


> Only got to try a small sliver . . . Made my mouth tingle . . . More research is required


what exactly do you need more research with? maybe I can help?


whitebb2727 said:


> Yea. It sucks. I keep telling myself I won't get close to another dog and then I always end up with another one or three.


 Life is pain. Something is always around the corner to try and hurt us, might as well get some love out of the deal too.


----------



## 420God (Jan 25, 2019)

Fuck this weather.


----------



## lokie (Jan 25, 2019)

420God said:


> Fuck this weather.
> 
> View attachment 4270718


Perhaps a move to Dunsinane would heat things up.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 25, 2019)

420God said:


> Fuck this weather.
> 
> View attachment 4270718


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 25, 2019)

420God said:


> Fuck this weather.
> 
> View attachment 4270718


My daughter just sent me this, not quite as cold but close..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 25, 2019)

https://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lat=35.73&lon=-83.49

i'm not sure if that will link right, may take you to your own area.
i lived in Mn. for a long time, and 30° here feels like 0° there, the wind here is wet and cold, and you can feel it sucking the heat out of your body every time it blows. i'd rather deal with winter there, as long as you dress right, you're ok, here, it makes no difference what you wear, within an hour you're cold, and you aren't warming back up till you go inside. of course, winter here is about 2 months long, really...and about 4 in Mn...and the spring and fall are really just "winter lite".....so in reality, you have about 2 months of slush, 2 months of summer, 2 more months of slush, then 6 months of winter....fuck it, i'm moving to the equator


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 25, 2019)

420God said:


> Trying to take a short cut home when I rolled up on this guy.
> 
> View attachment 4269018 View attachment 4269019
> 
> ...


i would have pulled that skip loader off that trailer, used it to pick up the end of the trailer, and set that bitch back on the road......probably me being delusional, but i'm a little crazy that way....i'll try anything once, twice if i don't break it the first time


----------



## 420God (Jan 25, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i would have pulled that skip loader off that trailer, used it to pick up the end of the trailer, and set that bitch back on the road......probably me being delusional, but i'm a little crazy that way....i'll try anything once, twice if i don't break it the first time


The trailer was at such an angle if he would've unchained the skid steer it would've slid right off sideways.


----------



## 420God (Jan 25, 2019)

Frosty cobwebs in the cow barn.


----------



## Karah (Jan 25, 2019)

420God said:


> Frosty cobwebs in the cow barn.
> 
> View attachment 4270775


That’s gnarly wicked.


----------



## 420God (Jan 25, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> My daughter just sent me this, not quite as cold but close..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4270764


This is my outlook.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 25, 2019)

420God said:


> This is my outlook.
> View attachment 4270780


At least the pollen count is low....



I've seen frozen cobwebs around hydro electric damns and waste treatment plants but never inside a barn.....burrrrrr.


----------



## ANC (Jan 25, 2019)

Cowbwebs


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 25, 2019)

Morning all, hope everyone is keeping warm or at least trying too....saw the weather this morning.....keep safe in those freezing temps

on a side note...it 43F prolly get up to 60 today....

Coffee is ready for anyone who needs a cup......


----------



## Bareback (Jan 25, 2019)

Yesterday I hung 21 sheets of 4x8x5/8 fire rated drywall by myself, I had 4 people say they were going to help, but no one showed up..... bunch of assholes.

Good morning everyone that is anyone.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2019)

420God said:


> Frosty cobwebs in the cow barn.
> 
> View attachment 4270775


Considering the weight of water, what amazing load handling structures! Thank you that was an amazing picture.


----------



## raratt (Jan 25, 2019)

Bareback said:


> 4x8x5/8 fire rated drywall


That is some heavy stuff, I would have to lay in a vat of of lidocaine to be able to move after doing half that. Mornin all.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 25, 2019)

420God said:


> Frosty cobwebs in the cow barn.
> 
> View attachment 4270775


That one qualifies for the bear's "Beautiful" thread.
+ to the spider.


----------



## ANC (Jan 25, 2019)

I finally have the new ceiling panel in, plastered and the cornices are on too. Probably needs a skim coat still.
I started on Saturday with this project. It would have taken a tradesman an hour or two maybe...
I'll paint it tomorrow morning, its way too hot now. Didn't come out too bad, considering I've not done this before. I'll give myself a 6.5 out of 10. I can probably make it a 7 if I spend an hour more before painting.

On the plus side I picked up some muscle tone around my shoulders and neck, I can now work with my arms up high for longer than 5 minutes at a time.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 25, 2019)

420God said:


> The trailer was at such an angle if he would've unchained the skid steer it would've slid right off sideways.


well, there ya go, easy unloading


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 25, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, there ya go, easy unloading


Well, looks like we're done here.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Yesterday I hung 21 sheets of 4x8x5/8 fire rated drywall by myself, I had 4 people say they were going to help, but no one showed up..... bunch of assholes.
> 
> Good morning everyone that is anyone.








Less than 200 bucks (once), always shows up and doesn't drink your beer, highly recommend!


----------



## raratt (Jan 25, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> .it 43F prolly get up to 60 today....


We were down to a frigid 36 with a little frost, headed up into the mid 60's.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Well, looks like we're done here.
> 
> View attachment 4270797


----------



## ANC (Jan 25, 2019)

Getting the actual panel in wasn't too hard, I could prop it up over the shower and it was small enough to hold up while getting a few nails in.
The plastering was another matter. Took a while to figure out I need to make it less stiff and use more at a time.

Almost all the work was done wearing jockey shorts and socks.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2019)

raratt said:


> We were down to a frigid 36 with a little frost, headed up into the mid 60's.


A little warmer here but I'm south of you guys.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 25, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Well, looks like we're done here.
> 
> View attachment 4270797


Now I understand why they're called fucklifts


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 25, 2019)

420God said:


> Frosty cobwebs in the cow barn.
> 
> View attachment 4270775


very nice, should cross post this one in the beautiful thread.....


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2019)

ANC said:


> ....snip.......*Took a while to figure out I need to make it less stiff and use more at a time.
> 
> Almost all the work was done wearing jockey shorts and socks.*


ROFLMAO


----------



## raratt (Jan 25, 2019)

ANC said:


> getting a few nails in.


I bought some extensions for my electric screwdriver that have the sleeves to hold screws in them, work great with sheetrock screws.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 25, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Yesterday I hung 21 sheets of 4x8x5/8 fire rated drywall by myself, I had 4 people say they were going to help, but no one showed up..... bunch of assholes.
> 
> Good morning everyone that is anyone.


I hear that. I had several say they would help setup this new mobile home. I even offered to pay and no one showed up.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 25, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Yesterday I hung 21 sheets of 4x8x5/8 fire rated drywall by myself, I had 4 people say they were going to help, but no one showed up..... bunch of assholes.
> 
> Good morning everyone that is anyone.


i hear ya. Everyone that works for me went to the cowboy breakfast this morning.....

hope they bring me a taco or 2, the bastards....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 25, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Well, looks like we're done here.
> 
> View attachment 4270797


yeah kinda have to agree with ya there.......


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 25, 2019)

ANC said:


> Getting the actual panel in wasn't too hard, I could prop it up over the shower and it was small enough to hold up while getting a few nails in.
> The plastering was another matter. Took a while to figure out I need to make it less stiff and use more at a time.
> 
> Almost all the work was done wearing jockey shorts and socks.


 I'd love to see a pic of you getting plastered in your underwear.


----------



## ANC (Jan 25, 2019)

https://i.imgur.com/8V7ixO1.gifv


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 25, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lat=35.73&lon=-83.49
> 
> i'm not sure if that will link right, may take you to your own area.
> i lived in Mn. for a long time, and 30° here feels like 0° there, the wind here is wet and cold, and you can feel it sucking the heat out of your body every time it blows. i'd rather deal with winter there, as long as you dress right, you're ok, here, it makes no difference what you wear, within an hour you're cold, and you aren't warming back up till you go inside. of course, winter here is about 2 months long, really...and about 4 in Mn...and the spring and fall are really just "winter lite".....so in reality, you have about 2 months of slush, 2 months of summer, 2 more months of slush, then 6 months of winter....fuck it, i'm moving to the equator


I lived in MN for 4 yrs in the early '80s. Native So Cal I had never seen snow fall from the sky. I adapted but never got over the early spring when all the snow melted and turned into literal shit soup from all the dog poop that had frozen when folks walked their dogs


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 25, 2019)

ANC said:


> https://i.imgur.com/8V7ixO1.gifv


All I get is an ad


----------



## Bareback (Jan 25, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I lived in MN for 4 yrs in the early '80s. Native So Cal I had never seen snow fall from the sky. I adapted but never got over the early spring when all the snow melted and turned into literal shit soup from all the dog poop that had frozen when folks walked their dogs


I live in the country and have never pinned my dogs up, but when I visit my I'll walk the dogs a couple times a day, picking up warm dog shit is something I have had a hard time getting used to...... but I do anyway. I have a friend who owns a lawn care service and if his customers can't keep the shit picked up, he drops them. Lastly .... shit soup.... one more reason to not go north....j/s.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 25, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I live in the country and have never pinned my dogs up, but when I visit my I'll walk the dogs a couple times a day, picking up warm dog shit is something I have had a hard time getting used to...... but I do anyway. I have a friend who owns a lawn care service and if his customers can't keep the shit picked up, he drops them. Lastly .... shit soup.... one more reason to not go north....j/s.


Remember that was almost 40 yrs ago, times have changed. I'd imagine that habits are diff now in terms of dog poop. I'm rural but in the towns I shop and frequent it's a code violation to leave dog poop, you must clean it up. One local town even has free plastic bag dispenser stations/dump cans along a favored jog/walk/doggy route


----------



## Bareback (Jan 25, 2019)

raratt said:


> That is some heavy stuff, I would have to lay in a vat of of lidocaine to be able to move after doing half that. Mornin all.


Well to be honest I didn't expect anyone to show up, and I stood the rock on its end. I do this stuff all the time and it's not that bad. I plan all my work and work my plan, so I don't have to struggle to much. It pissed me off that my project manager didn't have the materials delivered and stocked like I asked, so I had to handle the shit way more times than necessary. And yeah I was a little cranky after work.... just a little.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 25, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Remember that was almost 40 yrs ago, times have changed. I'd imagine that habits are diff now in terms of dog poop. I'm rural but in the towns I shop and frequent it's a code violation to leave dog poop, you must clean it up. One local town even has free plastic bag dispenser stations/dump cans along a favored jog/walk/doggy route


Ok that makes sense, because here where I work , you can't smoke, no dog shit and all kinds of pc stuff like that, but you can walk around with a beer in your hand anytime, and you can walk around with a gun strapped to your side in wally world, but pick up that dog shit or get arrested lol...... like you said things have changed.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 25, 2019)

Bareback said:


> It pissed me off that my project manager didn't have the materials delivered and stocked like I asked, so I had to handle the shit way more times than necessary.


I used to know a guy that was a warehouse manager for a large lumber yard & his motto was "OHIO".

*O*nly
*H*andle
*I*t
*O*nce

I try to use that in my daily work as well.


----------



## raratt (Jan 25, 2019)

Bareback said:


> materials delivered


When I was hanging a small quantity of it in my youth helping my dad build a house I was packing it from where it was delivered into where we were installing it two sheets at a time, for a little while. After a couple runs I decided more trips were better than 2 at once.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 25, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Ok that makes sense, because here where I work , you can't smoke, no dog shit and all kinds of pc stuff like that, but you can walk around with a beer in your hand anytime, and you can walk around with a gun strapped to your side in wally world, but pick up that dog shit or get arrested lol...... like you said things have changed.


My buddy’s wife is a travel nurse and they stay in RV parks, he refuses to pickup dog poop. He has been asked to leave more than once. Lol


----------



## ANC (Jan 25, 2019)

raratt said:


> When I was hanging a small quantity of it in my youth helping my dad build a house I was packing it from where it was delivered into where we were installing it two sheets at a time, for a little while. After a couple runs I decided more trips were better than 2 at once.


My dad used to say in Afrikaans, A lazy person doesn't work himself dead... he carries himself dead. whenever I was trying to carry too much shit at once.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2019)

I've done sweet nothing today. Haven't even gotten dressed and don't think I will. Sitting in the front window having a hot chocolate and people watching. They look cold and miserable.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 25, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've done sweet nothing today. Haven't even gotten dressed and don't think I will. Sitting in the front window having a hot chocolate and people watching. They look cold and miserable.


How many folks are looking in? You can have a lot of fun trolling those peepers


----------



## Bareback (Jan 25, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Haven't even gotten dressed and don't think I will. .


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> How many folks are looking in? You can have a lot of fun trolling those peepers


I'm a little higher than street level so they can't see in. I could moon them but they've probably seen weirder stuff than that today. Lots of crazy in my neighborhood without me doing anything.



Bareback said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


nice pj's no?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 25, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm a little higher than street level so they can't see in. I could moon them but they've probably seen weirder stuff than that today. Lots of crazy in my neighborhood without me doing anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many moons ago (at a diff. home in a town) I was doing similar drinking a beer and noticed how many people would walk by and keep looking in. Kinda irritated me so I dressed up a dummy and tortured it. Someone actually called the cops, they show up, I show them. The snoop had lingered and I watch the cops kinda chew them out. I was giggling for hours


----------



## raratt (Jan 25, 2019)

DO NOT try to use a ziplock bag as a sous vide boiling bag for an extended time.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 25, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Many moons ago (at a diff. home in a town) I was doing similar drinking a beer and noticed how many people would walk by and keep looking in. Kinda irritated me so I dressed up a dummy and tortured it. Someone actually called the cops, they show up, I show them. The snoop had lingered and I watch the cops kinda chew them out. I was giggling for hours


Torturing dummies ... it's a pastime


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 25, 2019)

raratt said:


> DO NOT try to use a ziplock bag as a sous vide boiling bag for an extended time.


Oh no! Not your concentrates?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Torturing dummies ... it's a pastime


Indeed, one of the finest


----------



## raratt (Jan 25, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh no! Not your concentrates?


Yup, ya never know until you try, they are on a rack drying. The bags didn't melt or anything so I think they'll be fine.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 25, 2019)

raratt said:


> Yup, ya never know until you try, they are on a rack drying. The bags didn't melt or anything so I think they'll be fine.


The water in the rice cooker discolored? If so, you lost a bunch of THC


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've done sweet nothing today. Haven't even gotten dressed and don't think I will. Sitting in the front window having a hot chocolate and people watching. They look cold and miserable.


Wait, did you just admit you're flashing your neighbors? You are a card.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Many moons ago (at a diff. home in a town) I was doing similar drinking a beer and noticed how many people would walk by and keep looking in. Kinda irritated me so I dressed up a dummy and tortured it. Someone actually called the cops, they show up, I show them. The snoop had lingered and I watch the cops kinda chew them out. I was giggling for hours


Still doesn't beat the mailbox/closet story.


----------



## raratt (Jan 25, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> rice cooker discolored?


Very little, the discolored water was in the bags, and not much there, they were just wet mostly.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Many moons ago (at a diff. home in a town) I was doing similar drinking a beer and noticed how many people would walk by and keep looking in. Kinda irritated me so I dressed up a dummy and tortured it. Someone actually called the cops, they show up, I show them. The snoop had lingered and I watch the cops kinda chew them out. I was giggling for hours


Lol that’s awesome. I wouldn’t be cool with people seeing in. You could probably see me sitting in the window and the ceiling


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Still doesn't beat the mailbox/closet story.


I was under the influence on that one ; I was perfectly sober when torturing. I am, after all, a professional


----------



## raratt (Jan 25, 2019)

I did 2 1/2 oz bags and a bag of sugar leaves for approx 2 hrs, had to keep adding water to keep the level up. Burped the bags a couple times and put a metal colander over the bags with some weight to hold the bags down.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Wait, did you just admit you're flashing your neighbors? You are a card.


Lol no I probably could everyone stares at their feet when they walk.


----------



## raratt (Jan 25, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> everyone stares at their feet


Or phone.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 25, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol no I probably could everyone stares at their feet when they walk.


Well, you're Canadian, internationally known for being polite lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 25, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Well, looks like we're done here.
> 
> View attachment 4270797


yup, nap time now


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I was under the influence on that one ; I was perfectly sober when torturing. I am, after all, a professional


Probably why it was funny!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2019)

raratt said:


> Or phone.


I scan and got in a habit of including the sky LOL


----------



## Bareback (Jan 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Torturing dummies ... it's a pastime


Torturing dummies = a sheet of paper with " see other side " wrote on both sides.....or does that just work on blondes.


----------



## raratt (Jan 25, 2019)

Bareback said:


> does that just work on blondes.


HEY! I resemble that remark, well the parts that aren't gray anyway...


----------



## 420God (Jan 26, 2019)

-22° today. Just got the water lines thawed and animals taken care of.


----------



## 420God (Jan 26, 2019)

Steaming.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 26, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Torturing dummies = a sheet of paper with " see other side " wrote on both sides.....or does that just work on blondes.


For some reason this made me ask if there is a Moebius Stripper. The internet did not disappoint.


----------



## ANC (Jan 26, 2019)

Just started a nice braai fire. Wife is back from Johannesburg.
Nothing bad happened while she was away. I guess that is as good as you can want.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 26, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> For some reason this made me ask if there is a Moebius Stripper. The internet did not disappoint.


"but when does it end? they just keep doing a flip and starting over....."


----------



## raratt (Jan 26, 2019)

ANC said:


> braai fire.


Learn something new every day, like firing up a Q with wood.


----------



## ANC (Jan 26, 2019)

I have nice kameel doring wood tonight.
But I'd settle for nice dry black wattle
I can watch my braai from the PC, I have one inside the house


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> Learn something new every day, like firing up a Q with wood.


"firing up the Q" takes me here ...


----------



## ANC (Jan 26, 2019)

close


----------



## raratt (Jan 26, 2019)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4271247
> close


It's kind of like my offset smoker I use to smoke meats, only bigger. It is built in to your house indoors?


----------



## ANC (Jan 26, 2019)

Steak with bacon and cheese sausage

Yes, indoors, I got a big one outdoors....


----------



## raratt (Jan 26, 2019)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4271260
> Steak with bacon and cheese sausage
> 
> Yes, indoors, I got a big one outdoors....


Real men cook with fire....lol.


----------



## ANC (Jan 26, 2019)

Only when I'm not using the induction cooker.


----------



## raratt (Jan 26, 2019)

I am officially hungry now...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 26, 2019)

Yeah, me too.

Luau from last week produced some yummy foods.... I may dig a pit one year and try...

 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Jan 26, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Yeah, me too.
> 
> Luau from last week produced some yummy foods.... I may dig a pit one year and try...
> 
> ...


Goat?


----------



## ANC (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> Goat?


Pig

SH420


----------



## raratt (Jan 26, 2019)

Been awhile...


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 26, 2019)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4271282


That seems like an awful lot of veggies for you. Are you feeling ok?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 26, 2019)

420God said:


> Steaming.
> 
> View attachment 4271209


The oscillating image reminds me of


----------



## ANC (Jan 26, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> That seems like an awful lot of veggies for you. Are you feeling ok?


I only ate the cantaloupe and cucumber, my wife was trying her luck with the tomatoes... sometimes I'll eat one.


----------



## raratt (Jan 26, 2019)

ANC said:


> trying her luck with the tomatoes.


I usually grow some yellow tomatoes with my regular ones, slightly different flavor. My son made marinara sauce with some of them, it was pretty damn good.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 26, 2019)

ANC said:


> I only ate the cantaloupe and cucumber, my wife was trying her luck with the tomatoes... sometimes I'll eat one.


----------



## too larry (Jan 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> I usually grow some yellow tomatoes with my regular ones, slightly different flavor. My son made marinara sauce with some of them, it was pretty damn good.


I've had good luck with Yellow Pear Tomatoes. Grown them two years now. Killed them both years as I was sick of picking so many little tomatoes. They just never stop producing. I always plant too much garden anyway.


----------



## too larry (Jan 26, 2019)

The trip to Dothan yesterday was uneventful, other than a Cracker Barrel waitress with a bad attitude. I now have enough almonds and soybeans for 6-8 more weeks. 

I was sleepy as hell on the way back, and stopped at the Florida Welcome Center hoping for coffee. There was no coffee, but I found out that grapefruit juice will wake you up. We ended up BS'ing with the staff for half an hour. That is probably what woke me up.


----------



## too larry (Jan 26, 2019)

My weather is somewhat milder than most of you guys. 
@1545 it's. . . . .

55 F
FEELS LIKE 55°

Sunny

3
Wind E

Gusts 3 mph

Today is forecast to be NEARLY THE SAME temperature as yesterday


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 26, 2019)

too larry said:


> My weather is somewhat milder than most of you guys.
> @1545 it's. . . . .
> 
> 55 F
> ...


 I recognize the phrases of Liar Underground. They routinely bowdlerize our summer temps here. "Today is forecast to be GO TAKE A WILD GUESS trololol"


----------



## Bareback (Jan 26, 2019)

too larry said:


> My weather is somewhat milder than most of you guys.
> @1545 it's. . . . .
> 
> 55 F
> ...


51 here but dropping quickly was in the high 20's at sunrise and is supposed to be the same tommorow. 

Have you ever been to the peanut festival....we have family in coffee co.


----------



## too larry (Jan 26, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I recognize the phrases of Liar Underground. They routinely bowdlerize our summer temps here. "Today is forecast to be GO TAKE A WILD GUESS trololol"


I'm just stoked my local substations are getting back online. After the storm the closest one was 25 miles, down close to the coast. Now I have one within a mile at work, and 4 miles at home.


----------



## too larry (Jan 26, 2019)

Bareback said:


> 51 here but dropping quickly was in the high 20's at sunrise and is supposed to be the same tommorow.
> 
> Have you ever been to the peanut festival....we have family in coffee co.


Never been, but we drove by there yesterday. Before the storm, it had been years since I shopped in Dothan. But with so many Marinanna and Panama City stores wrecked, and me not liking Tally traffic, it's the only choice for Sam's Club or Big Lots.

I don't guess I know anyone in Coffee County, but I used to go to Geneva when I was a kid. A friend of my mom's was from there, and I would tag along when her bunch went to visit family. Their land was in both states, but they didn't know where the line was. It always amazed me they were not interested it finding out where it was.


----------



## raratt (Jan 26, 2019)

too larry said:


> I've had good luck with Yellow Pear Tomatoes. Grown them two years now. Killed them both years as I was sick of picking so many little tomatoes. They just never stop producing. I always plant too much garden anyway.


I limit myself to 4 tomato plants, I have been growing garlic in the winter from some seed cloves a friend of mine gave me. Got 60 heads last year.


----------



## raratt (Jan 26, 2019)

Went grocery shopping, $400 later...I hate grocery shopping, but I like to eat...so off I went.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jan 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> IGot 60 heads last year.


Wait until you get married . . .


----------



## raratt (Jan 26, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> Wait until you get married . . .


Been married for 37 years, she still sucks...lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 26, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> Wait until you get married . . .


Sorry you can’t get your dick sucked


----------



## raratt (Jan 26, 2019)

[email protected]


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jan 26, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> Sorry you can’t get your dick sucked


Get a job. Loser.


----------



## raratt (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jan 27, 2019)

Taking down a table of cheese. My house smells soooooooooooooooooo good right now, I am hungry as fuck because of this appetite stimulation.
It has never smelled this good to me. I really like this line of fertiliser..


----------



## raratt (Jan 27, 2019)

Wandering through the garden and looked over to where I put a clone out to die in the cold and lack of light and the damn thing is still growing. We've had frost, rain, wind, and this thing didn't care. I am about to harvest her sisters, guess I'll re-veg it for grins.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 27, 2019)

I’m seasoning all my cast iron cookware today. I scrubbed them down and then dried them off. Now I’m rubbing them down with oil and putting them in the oven to cure.

12” skillet
10” skillet
Double burner griddle
Comal (for tortillas)

I’m gonna let them go for an hour and let them cool to the touch. Then I going to oil them down again and do it one more time.

Thinking about sanding my huge ass cutting board and hitting it with some food grade mineral oil. Just to keep everything in tip top shape.

I might as well sharpen all my kitchen knives while I’m at it.


----------



## too larry (Jan 27, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> I’m seasoning all my cast iron cookware today. I scrubbed them down and then dried them off. Now I’m rubbing them down with oil and putting them in the oven to cure.
> 
> 12” skillet
> 10” skillet
> ...


My inside cast iron is in pretty good shape. But I've got a big storage tub with camp cast iron rusting in the back yard. It's from the camp I can drive to. There is still more at the other camp that needs retrieving. I'm going to set up a tarp in the back yard for a shed, but haven't done it yet.


----------



## raratt (Jan 27, 2019)

too larry said:


> set up a tarp in the back yard for a shed,


I'm using a leftover fiberglass tonneau cover for a 69 Ranchero as a roof for the lawn mower and recycling. Have one 2X4 as a post and the fence holding one end up. Someday I'll do something permanent.


----------



## too larry (Jan 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> I'm using a leftover fiberglass tonneau cover for a 69 Ranchero as a roof for the lawn mower and recycling. Have one 2X4 as a post and the fence holding one end up. Someday I'll do something permanent.


We will be buying a 40' shipping container for me and a stick and tin she shed for the wife. The plan is to put them where the longleaf's are now. So that got put on hold until the trees are gone. I do have one shed still standing, but it's packed. I've been working on getting it more organized. I took about 50 pounds of wine and whiskey bottles that I had collected for hot sauce to the recycle place last week. Need to keep chipping away at it. Jigsaw puzzles are a big part of what needs to go. I've overloaded all the local thrift stores, and I hate to just toss good ones. I've had to throw away a ton already. Lost 20-25 Springboks. I would have traded a few hundred of the others for those.


----------



## raratt (Jan 27, 2019)

too larry said:


> Need to keep chipping away at it.


That's where I'm at, I built an extra garage to put my boat in, then put a FJ-40 project in there and the boat went to the driveway. I sold the boat last summer and I'm getting tired of projects so I need to get the FJ running at least and gone also. Might be able to put my woodworking stuff in an actual garage then. At least I had room in there to build my grow room.


----------



## ANC (Jan 27, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> I’m seasoning all my cast iron cookware today. I scrubbed them down and then dried them off. Now I’m rubbing them down with oil and putting them in the oven to cure.
> 
> 12” skillet
> 10” skillet
> ...


That is a good idea, I have a potjie( say poi key) I haven't seasoned properly yet


----------



## neosapien (Jan 28, 2019)

My classes start today. I successfully logged on to my two online classes and familiarized myself with the format. Looks like a ton of work but also looks like a ton of useful, real world skillsets. Financial Accounting and Computer Accounting Applications. Basically an Excel and Access course. Then I got one physical campus class that starts tomorrow from 6-9:10. The dreaded Public Speaking class. Called Oral Communications 'round these parts. I want to communicate with some of yours guys parts orally.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 28, 2019)

Not all can understand the interpretation, I have failed a few times.
But I have faith in you!
https://freesound.org/people/bbrocer/sounds/382663/


----------



## lokie (Jan 28, 2019)

neosapien said:


> My classes start today. I successfully logged on to my two online classes and familiarized myself with the format. Looks like a ton of work but also looks like a ton of useful, real world skillsets. Financial Accounting and Computer Accounting Applications. Basically an Excel and Access course. Then I got one physical campus class that starts tomorrow from 6-9:10. The dreaded Public Speaking class. Called Oral Communications 'round these parts. I want to communicate with some of yours guys parts orally.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 28, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> I’m seasoning all my cast iron cookware today. I scrubbed them down and then dried them off. Now I’m rubbing them down with oil and putting them in the oven to cure.
> 
> 12” skillet
> 10” skillet
> ...


if you scrub them out with salt in between washing them and oiling them, it'll suck a lot of the moisture out of the pan. the salt will turn grey, then you can dump it and add some more, till it stays white for a while. it'll cut down the time you need to put the pan in the oven


----------



## ANC (Jan 28, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> I’m seasoning all my cast iron cookware today. I scrubbed them down and then dried them off. Now I’m rubbing them down with oil and putting them in the oven to cure.
> 
> 12” skillet
> 10” skillet
> ...


I like a nice seasoned looking board....
Heck, we bought our pizza stone secondhand from someone who couldn't stand the fact that they stain as you use them.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2019)

ANC said:


> That is a good idea, I have a potjie( say poi key) I haven't seasoned properly yet


I read potjie as polite and I thought hmmm that's odd he needs to season his polite. I didn't think he went out a whole lot. Yeah I need coffee.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2019)

neosapien said:


> My classes start today. I successfully logged on to my two online classes and familiarized myself with the format. Looks like a ton of work but also looks like a ton of useful, real world skillsets. Financial Accounting and Computer Accounting Applications. Basically an Excel and Access course. Then I got one physical campus class that starts tomorrow from 6-9:10. The dreaded Public Speaking class. Called Oral Communications 'round these parts. I want to communicate with some of yours guys parts orally.


You're in good company cn just headed out the door to school too.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 28, 2019)

Morning everyone, it's 45F and a wakey wakey........

Wow some one reasoned cast iron pans, heck i did mine too....also got the house cleaned up, mowed and weedeated dogs should be happy, still have more to do....next weekend i got trimming on the rose bushes i have outside, building pot for the outside grow season for the veggies.....

space tomatoes are looking good as well, her growth is actually intreeging to me......

Neo, go kick butt in school......oral communication down here was call speech class when i was in school...sheesh i felt old when i said that...owe well

everyone bundle up stay warm......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 28, 2019)

neosapien said:


> The dreaded Public Speaking class.


Since @neosapien mentioned public speaking. . .

I attended the CG Chief's Academy in Alameda in the late 90's - tons of brass strolling around that place during graduation & I was voted to be the M.C. for the graduation dinner.
Commandant, Vice Commandant, Master Chief of the CG and many more in attendance.

I did good & managed to illicit quite a few laughs with impromptu jokes but believe you me it was VERY intimidating (and like 3 hours long).


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 28, 2019)

our class down here was a mix bag, Speech class was mixed with debate. Our final was we had to do basically a speech, and then we had to debate another class member for our final grade.......i think the "listen here you SOB" kinda killed it for me though...still passed though


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2019)

Picked up some everclear to do an alcohol QWET extraction on some decarbed buds, seems that Calif. has decided we are not allowed to buy 190 proof at the store anymore, it is 120 proof. I guess I'll just press on and see if it works, I'm not ready to spend $50 on a quart of food grade ethanol.


----------



## ANC (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## neosapien (Jan 28, 2019)

Thanks for the well wishes all. 

The thing about the public speaking class is… it's the same professor that failed me all them 16 years ago and basically halted my college plans. He made you go see 2 plays. For public speaking. At the time I was doing the pools and helping my friend at his new pizza shop plus paying to go to school full time in the evening. I couldn't or didn't want to afford to take off a Friday or Saturday to go see a fucking play. And tried to communicate this to him and find alternatives. But all his pompous ass said was "in 30 years of teaching you are the first student who has a problem with my course". And he was unwilling to do anything other than fail me. Which he did. So I've come to find that the plays are now just extra credit and not mandatory. So obviously I wasn't the only one to complain about the unorthodox course demands. He apparently only teaches this 1 night class now also. So unsure of if he's just older and lightening the load or if he's being decommissioned, or whatever they call it in the academic world. I still might go see 1 or 2 plays just to spite him. But really, it's public speaking, how da fuck are plays going to help. 

On the other hand, I'd think I would up and move to Redneckistan if it meant having @cannabineer as my professor.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> Picked up some everclear to do an alcohol QWET extraction on some decarbed buds, seems that Calif. has decided we are not allowed to buy 190 proof at the store anymore, it is 120 proof. I guess I'll just press on and see if it works, I'm not ready to spend $50 on a quart of food grade ethanol.


I found some at Port Hueneme Naval Exchange. Those SeaBees have everything, best BX's ever. Although MiraMar, though it didn't have much, what it had was choice. Got this years Asic Gel Kayanos (my running shoes) there.

Cannabis may not be allowed on a Federal reservation but they have the finest alcohol money can buy


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 28, 2019)

ever hear of a 1 man play, pretty much that's all your doing Neo is speaking. In some play sometimes the main character or a side character has to set the settings. Fiddler on the roof is a good example, Dr. Shivago is another.......i'm sure there is plenty more out there.......just go kill it, you can do it mate.......


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> Picked up some everclear to do an alcohol QWET extraction on some decarbed buds, seems that Calif. has decided we are not allowed to buy 190 proof at the store anymore, it is 120 proof. I guess I'll just press on and see if it works, I'm not ready to spend $50 on a quart of food grade ethanol.


I bought some 151 proof (75.5%) Everclear from Bev-Mo in San Luis Obispo. If you are near the Calif-Nev border you can get the higher % EC in Nev


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Port Hueneme Naval Exchange


I have been there, went to Camarillo HS a few decades ago. I never thought to look on the AF base nearby.


----------



## ANC (Jan 28, 2019)

You get extra marks if you draw dicks in your exams

I get 99.9percent alcohol but it is 400 Rand for half a litre.
I'm in the age bracket where the pharmacist doesnt ask what it is for anymore.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> I have been there, went to Camarillo HS a few decades ago. I never thought to look on the AF base nearby.


If you can buy there I'd suggest checking.



ANC said:


> You get extra marks if you draw dicks in your exams
> 
> I get 99.9percent alcohol but it is 400 Rand for half a litre.


Do line drawings of the teachers count?


----------



## ANC (Jan 28, 2019)

Not as much as line drawings on the teachers


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> If you can buy there


I have my green all access retired card.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Well, you're Canadian, internationally known for being polite lol


I don't necessarily fit that mold.


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I bought some 151 proof (75.5%) Everclear


After further research the max allowable ABV is 76.5% ABV.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> After further research the max allowable ABV is 76.5% ABV.


2 bottles of Ever clear will pay for this: https://www.homesciencetools.com/product/deluxe-distillation-apparatus-kit/ (you may find cheaper)

add an adjustable hotplate , use generic store vodka and you'll have all the 95% EtOH you'll need


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> 2 bottles of Ever clear will pay for this


Thanks.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 28, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Since @neosapien mentioned public speaking. . .
> 
> I attended the CG Chief's Academy in Alameda in the late 90's - tons of brass strolling around that place during graduation & I was voted to be the M.C. for the graduation dinner.
> Commandant, Vice Commandant, Master Chief of the CG and many more in attendance.
> ...


I had a first sgt that didn't like me. He thought my southern drawl meant I was stupid. 

He regularly put me in front of officers for various demonstrations and what not. I always kept my composure and did really well.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 28, 2019)

Here is the bull dog we adopted.


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> CG Chief's Academy


I think the show Deadliest Catch has done a lot to make people aware of what the CG does on a day to day basis. Those rescue divers and helicopter pilots have some balls of steel...I have a lot more respect now.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 28, 2019)

190 mail order Everclear; $18 L, if your state allows you to receive it. Cost about $4 bottle to ship but I had ordered other booze as well. Case shipping price was about $50 for 12 asst bottles.

https://wineomart.com/vsku1004372.html


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 28, 2019)

neosapien said:


> Thanks for the well wishes all.
> 
> The thing about the public speaking class is… it's the same professor that failed me all them 16 years ago and basically halted my college plans. He made you go see 2 plays. For public speaking. At the time I was doing the pools and helping my friend at his new pizza shop plus paying to go to school full time in the evening. I couldn't or didn't want to afford to take off a Friday or Saturday to go see a fucking play. And tried to communicate this to him and find alternatives. But all his pompous ass said was "in 30 years of teaching you are the first student who has a problem with my course". And he was unwilling to do anything other than fail me. Which he did. So I've come to find that the plays are now just extra credit and not mandatory. So obviously I wasn't the only one to complain about the unorthodox course demands. He apparently only teaches this 1 night class now also. So unsure of if he's just older and lightening the load or if he's being decommissioned, or whatever they call it in the academic world. I still might go see 1 or 2 plays just to spite him. But really, it's public speaking, how da fuck are plays going to help.
> 
> On the other hand, I'd think I would up and move to Redneckistan if it meant having @cannabineer as my professor.


 Damn straight. I'll fail you honest and quick, without the self-justification. I'm just that kind of generous. 

Btw my pool is making a noise; fix it


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> I have my green all access retired card.


My hub's is blue? He was USAF does it change between services? Oh is it the newer CAC card style? So much change ha ha!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't necessarily fit that mold.


LOL I noticed


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 28, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't necessarily fit that mold.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2019)

neosapien said:


> Thanks for the well wishes all.
> 
> The thing about the public speaking class is… it's the same professor that failed me all them 16 years ago and basically halted my college plans. He made you go see 2 plays. For public speaking. At the time I was doing the pools and helping my friend at his new pizza shop plus paying to go to school full time in the evening. I couldn't or didn't want to afford to take off a Friday or Saturday to go see a fucking play. And tried to communicate this to him and find alternatives. But all his pompous ass said was "in 30 years of teaching you are the first student who has a problem with my course". And he was unwilling to do anything other than fail me. Which he did. So I've come to find that the plays are now just extra credit and not mandatory. So obviously I wasn't the only one to complain about the unorthodox course demands. He apparently only teaches this 1 night class now also. So unsure of if he's just older and lightening the load or if he's being decommissioned, or whatever they call it in the academic world. I still might go see 1 or 2 plays just to spite him. But really, it's public speaking, how da fuck are plays going to help.
> 
> On the other hand, I'd think I would up and move to Redneckistan if it meant having @cannabineer as my professor.


You are such a sweetie 

"All the world's a stage, And all the men and women merely players..."
As You Like It
Wm. Shakespeare


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> 190 mail order Everclear;


That's less than what I paid for 120 at the store locally, I appreciate it. Damn, they must be paying off the ABC on the way in, shipping to here is $30.


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> My hub's is blue


I don't have a CAC, the blue ones were earlier ones i believe, I'm retired USAF also, Aug 3 2002 after 21 years 3 mos and 3 days, but who counted...lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> I don't have a CAC, the blue ones were earlier ones i believe, I'm retired USAF also, Aug 3 2002 after 21 years 3 mos and 3 days, but who counted...lol


Yup he retired during Desert Storm  22 years something (I didn't count). He knows to almost the minute!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> My hub's is blue? He was USAF does it change between services? Oh is it the newer CAC card style? So much change ha ha!


Mine is blue as well.
23 years, 6+ months A/D.
14+ years underway.


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Mine is blue as well.


Officer or enlisted? That might make a difference.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 28, 2019)

ANC said:


> You get extra marks if you draw dicks in your exams
> 
> I get 99.9percent alcohol but it is 400 Rand for half a litre.
> I'm in the age bracket where the pharmacist doesnt ask what it is for anymore.


that's like 30 bucks a pint....fuck that.....and i was pissy about paying 18 bucks for a liter of Everclear (190 proof ethanol)


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> Officer or enlisted? That might make a difference.


Which one were you? ;D


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2019)

I worked for a living...lol, MSgt, Avionics.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> I worked for a living...lol, MSgt, Avionics.


So did hub, E-8 43199.


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2019)

I worked Electronic Countermeasures on black airplanes mostly. my AFSC changed a bunch of times. We were the Ravens.


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2019)

He was a "jets" troop from what we called them.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> I worked Electronic Countermeasures on black airplanes mostly. my AFSC changed a bunch of times. We were the Ravens.


The "Murder Crew"?


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> "Murder Crew"


.Magical.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> I worked Electronic Countermeasures on black airplanes mostly. my AFSC changed a bunch of times. We were the Ravens.


I live between Det 42 and Edwards AFB. Several times a week the U2 passes over head (when you can see her). They nailed visual cloaking. It's amazing the things you catch sight of here.

Phoenix Ravens did electronic counter measures?


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2019)

Or old crows...lol


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Edwards AFB


I worked there as a contractor during F-22 flight test. The B-2 is really hard to see from the sides. The U-2 goes to palmdale for major maintenance.


----------



## too larry (Jan 28, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> The "Murder Crew"?





raratt said:


> .Magical.


My wife's old boss was in the Army National Guard. He was an Agriculture man, but also a Ranger. Several times I noticed he was called up on short notice where there was major storms down in Central American. When I ask him about it, he said "there are no homicides during a hurricane." Then he would laugh and say, "just joking. This trip was about the sugar cane crop." 

The snake eaters are a special breed.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> I worked there as a contractor during F-22 flight test. The B-2 is really hard to see from the sides. The U-2 goes to palmdale for major maintenance.


I have a friend who works Det 42. 

The drones up here are amazing.


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2019)

They fly Global Hawk out of Beale all the time, along with the U-2. I worked on the SR-71 during it's last 5 years of life.


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2019)

too larry said:


> sugar cane crop


"Sugar cane" lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> They fly Global Hawk out of Beale all the time, along with the U-2. I worked on the SR-71 during it's last 5 years of life.


When you worked Palmdale did you ever drink at Bravery or Kinetic? You may have seen me LOL


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jan 28, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's like 30 bucks a pint....fuck that.....and i was pissy about paying 18 bucks for a liter of Everclear (190 proof ethanol)


I just bought 2 half gallons of everclear at forty something each. It's why I'm working on a recovery system. Dude at the counter even hit me up for oil, cause why else does anyone buy a gallon of that shit? I tried doing a shot once....


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Bravery or Kinetic


Nope, didn't get out much, had no one to drive me home...lol


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> 2 half gallons of everclear at forty something each


I spent $25 for the 750ml 120 proof, now I'm trying to figure out what to do with it, I honestly didn't check the proof, I ASSumed...


----------



## Bareback (Jan 28, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I just bought 2 half gallons of everclear at forty something each. It's why I'm working on a recovery system. Dude at the counter even hit me up for oil, cause why else does anyone buy a gallon of that shit? I tried doing a shot once....


We used to drink 180 all the time when I was a kid, but I grew up on moonshine. Ohh one of my close friends takes shots of 180 and Tabasco, and that's about it.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jan 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> I spent $25 for the 750ml 120 proof, now I'm trying to figure out what to do with it, I honestly didn't check the proof, I ASSumed...


Jello shots


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> I spent $25 for the 750ml 120 proof, now I'm trying to figure out what to do with it, I honestly didn't check the proof, I ASSumed...


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2019)

I was flashing back to a chorus of Drink! Drink! Drink! Drink!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 29, 2019)

Remember our lost favorite son's concoction was Everclear and grape Kool Aid?


----------



## ANC (Jan 29, 2019)

Just had confirmation my replacement Boundless Tera should be here tomorrow or the day after.
The thing comes with a 3-year warranty so I wasn't too worried when I broke mine.
I think it is totally preventable, one just needs to be super careful when you use the stepped adaptor as it doesn't have a rubber sleeve over the metal insert.
It wasn't negligence, it just never occurred to me it could break inside the cup from ordinary use.

I need to find someone to turn me a replacement of the shiny metal bit in hardwood.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 29, 2019)

ANC said:


> Just had confirmation my replacement Boundless Tera should be here tomorrow or the day after.
> The thing comes with a 3-year warranty so I wasn't too worried when I broke mine.
> I think it is totally preventable, one just needs to be super careful when you use the stepped adaptor as it doesn't have a rubber sleeve over the metal insert.
> It wasn't negligence, it just never occurred to me it could break inside the cup from ordinary use.
> ...



you get that new unit yet? the one you won? wondering how that thing is?.....honestly....i'd kind of like it to suck.......the guy running the contest pissed me off pretty good....


----------



## ANC (Jan 29, 2019)

Haven't heard anything from Vivant again... 
Did send an enquiry, go no response...

Seems like the typical Chinese company.


----------



## 420God (Jan 29, 2019)

Fighting with frozen water lines today. Schools already closed tomorrow. Not looking forward to -60° weather.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 29, 2019)

Morning everyone, hope everyone is keeping warm and bundled up....

Coffee is on, working on my second cup.....it's 39F here

hope everyone has a wonderful and peaceful day...


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 29, 2019)

420God said:


> Fighting with frozen water lines today. Schools already closed tomorrow. Not looking forward to -60° weather.
> 
> View attachment 4272912


That sucks man. I heard on the radio this morning that 75% of the country is at or below freezing.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 29, 2019)

420God said:


> Fighting with frozen water lines today. Schools already closed tomorrow. Not looking forward to -60° weather.
> 
> View attachment 4272912


damn dude, becareful out there, heard it only takes 5min to get frost bite....


----------



## 420God (Jan 29, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> damn dude, becareful out there, heard it only takes 5min to get frost bite....


Way quicker than that. If you weren't dressed right and have car trouble you'd be dead in minutes. Its brutal up here. Lots of volunteers checking on the elderly.


----------



## 420God (Jan 29, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> That sucks man. I heard on the radio this morning that 75% of the country is at or below freezing.


And my sis is in Tampa on vacation to get away from the cold. Lol. It followed her down there.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 29, 2019)

420God said:


> Way quicker than that. If you weren't dressed right and have car trouble you'd be dead in minutes. Its brutal up here. Lots of volunteers checking on the elderly.


i wouldn't doubt that, be live a freezer in a car. Happy for the volunteers checking on people and the elderly. Watching the news this morning i heard green bay, chicago are gonna get it next....hope they do what you guys are doing in your neck of the woods......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 29, 2019)

420God said:


> Way quicker than that. If you weren't dressed right and have car trouble you'd be dead in minutes. Its brutal up here. Lots of volunteers checking on the elderly.


That sounds like Interior Alaska! Glad we got away from that.

Currently 37 and supposed to hit 39 and calm here @ 0715.


----------



## 420God (Jan 29, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> i wouldn't doubt that, be live a freezer in a car. Happy for the volunteers checking on people and the elderly. Watching the news this morning i heard green bay, chicago are gonna get it next....hope they do what you guys are doing in your neck of the woods......


I'm just over an hour northwest of Green Bay. Sounds like they're setting up heating facilities for anyone that needs it to get out of the cold. I think the national guard might be on standby for power outages.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Remember our lost favorite son's concoction was Everclear and grape Kool Aid?


I immediately remembered that.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 29, 2019)

Been looking at portable saw mills.

We need a lot of lumber for our barns and stuff.

Thinking about the harbor freight one. $1900.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2019)

420God said:


> I'm just over an hour northwest of Green Bay. Sounds like they're setting up heating facilities for anyone that needs it to get out of the cold. I think the national guard might be on standby for power outages.


To bad you couldn't take the animals over there :/ I feel for you.


----------



## 420God (Jan 29, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> To bad you couldn't take the animals over there :/ I feel for you.


Thankfully it's only going to be for a day or two, they can hopefully handle that. I moved all their feeders out of the wind and sealed up the buildings as much as possible to keep the animals out of the elements. With 40 cows in my pole barn it actually gets quite comfortable in there.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 29, 2019)

420God said:


> And my sis is in Tampa on vacation to get away from the cold. Lol. It followed her down there.


Indeed it did. Lol. Not what you got but was in the 30’s this morning.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2019)

420God said:


> Thankfully it's only going to be for a day or two, they can hopefully handle that. I moved all their feeders out of the wind and sealed up the buildings as much as possible to keep the animals out of the elements. With 40 cows in my pole barn it actually gets quite comfortable in there.


That is scary, dangerous cold you guys get. I could see the cows being relatively warm but with transpiration losses I'd be surprised if it wasn't dripping from the ceiling in there, stay safe.


----------



## 420God (Jan 29, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> That is scary, dangerous cold you guys get. I could see the cows being relatively warm but with transpiration losses I'd be surprised if it wasn't dripping from the ceiling in there, stay safe.


That's where the frosty cobwebs come from.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2019)

420God said:


> That's where the frosty cobwebs come from.


Wow, dripping cow snot! Lovely  I was just thinking how we live at opposite ends of a spectrum you and I. I live in dangerous heat and you in deadly cold. I'll keep mine, thanks.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 29, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Indeed it did. Lol. Not what you got but was in the 30’s this morning.


we got the tail end of it here......think we are gonna have a light freeze but nothing more for today and tonight.....we get a very nice warm up to the weekend


----------



## 420God (Jan 29, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> we got the tail end of it here......think we are gonna have a light freeze but nothing more for today and tonight.....we get a very nice warm up to the weekend


We'll be back up to 34 by Sunday. After this shit that'll feel like sweater weather.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 29, 2019)

420God said:


> We'll be back up to 34 by Sunday. After this shit that'll feel like sweater weather.


i'm not gonna tell ya mine, might piss ya off...lol...let just say it will be a heck of alot warmer than that...


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Jan 29, 2019)

Ta Da!


----------



## raratt (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 29, 2019)

raratt said:


>


I guess we can’t complain..


----------



## dstroy (Jan 29, 2019)

Making some carnitas today

  

Gettin there probably 4 hours left or so.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 29, 2019)

You should come up here for a visit... In July.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 29, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> Been looking at portable saw mills.
> 
> We need a lot of lumber for our barns and stuff.
> 
> Thinking about the harbor freight one. $1900.


I have a woodmizer, and it is a Cadillac of saws, I be interested in how the hf preformed. I've been seeing used saws for sale pretty cheap you should check around for a quality saw before throwing money at the El cheapo.

I have a phone number for one just south of atlanta for 1800.00 if you interested in it PM me.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 29, 2019)

I just got back from my first drive since having emergency surgery to repair my aorta on 1-9-19
that's why I haven't been on here much lately


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 29, 2019)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I just got back from my first drive since having emergency surgery to repair my aorta on 1-9-19
> that's why I haven't been on here much lately


Wow - hope your prognosis is good?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> damn dude, becareful out there, heard it only takes 5min to get frost bite....


Be careful out there


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 29, 2019)

cannabineer said:


>


were you playing with liquid nitrogen again?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2019)

raratt said:


> Ta Da!


LOL, law of diminishing returns


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2019)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I just got back from my first drive since having emergency surgery to repair my aorta on 1-9-19
> that's why I haven't been on here much lately


Descending aorta? Congratulations on surviving that you were very lucky. You may wish to consider a trip to Vegas to celebrate, you are that lucky.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Making some carnitas today
> 
> View attachment 4272981 View attachment 4272983
> 
> Gettin there probably 4 hours left or so.


Mmmmm squeeze and chuck in an orange.


----------



## dstroy (Jan 29, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Mmmmm squeeze and chuck in an orange.


Already did, about 2 1/2 cups worth of juice the roast was a 9lb bone in. Crisped it up in the pan after we shredded it. Soooooo good.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Already did, about 2 1/2 cups worth of juice the roast was a 9lb bone in. Crisped it up in the pan after we shredded it. Soooooo good.


Yeah mmmmmmmmm I froze the last lb I had left of mine the other day. Nothing tastier, I also toss in a couple dried chipotles.


----------



## dstroy (Jan 29, 2019)

Gotta freeze the rest after I get out of class. I have to take classes at night cause that’s when they’re teaching them. One more semester left and then I graduate in fall and transfer next spring, not sure where yet.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Gotta freeze the rest after I get out of class. I have to take classes at night cause that’s when they’re teaching them. One more semester left and then I graduate in fall and transfer next spring, not sure where yet.


Nice, what's your major?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 29, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Nice, what's your major?


Next she'll ask what your sign is


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 29, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Wow - hope your prognosis is good?





curious2garden said:


> Descending aorta? Congratulations on surviving that you were very lucky. You may wish to consider a trip to Vegas to celebrate, you are that lucky.


That's what I've been hearing

I was home alone when it happened- the paramedics got here really fast.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2019)

Sir Napsalot said:


> That's what I've been hearing
> 
> I was home alone when it happened- the paramedics got here really fast.


Yeah I've done a few of those and we lost a lot of people on the table. Nothing like having to hold the sides of the abdominal wall up as high as you can so you could save the blood for autotransfusion. You got an OR fast too or were you just leaking? Anyway I'm glad you're ok and back amongst us.


----------



## raratt (Jan 29, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL, law of diminishing returns


Meh, this is bringing out the mad scientist in me.


----------



## dstroy (Jan 29, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Nice, what's your major?


Network engineering


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 29, 2019)

I'm so lazy that I didn't even go out last night to shovel and scrape off the car. It was about 10pm, I got my boots and shit on, opened the back door, and was punched in the face with -20 wind chills at 25mph. Total buzz kill. I sat back down in the recliner, poured another cup of coffee and lit a bowl of Strawberry Cheesecake. My car has about a foot of snow and ice on it, and we get wind chills of -40+ for the next few days. Fuck all that. If I need to go anywhere (which I won't) I'll just Uber it around, no problem. It'll be 40f and rainy this weekend, that should melt most the shit off my car. So unproductive during the shut in, wake and bakes and binge watching stupid shit. I have to remember to shower - I smelled something earlier that I couldn't believe was coming from me...


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Next she'll ask what your sign is










tyler.durden said:


> I'm so lazy that I didn't even go out last night to shovel and scrape off the car. It was about 10pm, I got my boots and shit on, opened the back door, and was punched in the face with -20 wind chills at 25mph. Total buzz kill. I sat back down in the recliner, poured another cup of coffee and lit a bowl of Strawberry Cheesecake. My car has about a foot of snow and ice on it, and we get wind chills of -40+ for the next few days. Fuck all that. If I need to go anywhere (which I won't) I'll just Uber it around, no problem. It'll be 40f and rainy this weekend, that should melt most the shit off my car. So unproductive during the shut in, wake and bakes and binge watching stupid shit. I have to remember to shower - I smelled something earlier that I couldn't believe was coming from me...


That's smart. Let them assume the risk, and hassle, of sliding into someone on ice!


----------



## raratt (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 29, 2019)

Fuck yeah...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 29, 2019)

420God said:


> Fighting with frozen water lines today. Schools already closed tomorrow. Not looking forward to -60° weather.
> 
> View attachment 4272912


We're looking at -30 tomorrow(wind chill.) Coldest it's been around here in a long time. Alot of shit already closed for the day.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 29, 2019)

Do sweatpants count?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 29, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I have a woodmizer, and it is a Cadillac of saws, I be interested in how the hf preformed. I've been seeing used saws for sale pretty cheap you should check around for a quality saw before throwing money at the El cheapo.
> 
> I have a phone number for one just south of atlanta for 1800.00 if you interested in it PM me.


Not many used saws in my area. I've done quite a bit of research on the harbor freight one. From what I've seen and read they work and hold up. Just lack the bells and whistles. 

I was looking at other brands but they are double to triple in price. 

I may consider a used one.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> Not many used saws in my area. I've done quite a bit of research in the harbor freight one. From what I've seen and read they work and hold up. Just lack the bells and whistles.
> 
> I was looking at other brands but they are double to triple in price.
> 
> I may consider a used one.


I have a Harbor Freight lathe I love. Some HF stuff is really good. The problem is finding what is really good.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 29, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I have a Harbor Freight lathe I love. Some HF stuff is really good. The problem is finding what is really good.


It looks to be built with standard industrial bearings and such. 

There are modifications for improving function and longevity. 


I've considered building one from parts.


----------



## ANC (Jan 30, 2019)

Good powernap as the electricity went out this morning for a while, got up and then my replacement Tera vape was delivered.
Just waiting on some cells to top up, I know the ones in the box take like 3 hours the first time around to charge up.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 30, 2019)

-21 air temp with -49 degree windchill at the moment. A lot of the city is shut down - schools, gov't... the usps isn't even delivering mail to us for the next couple of days. WTF??? I placed a sizeable order from amazon prime that won't get here until Monday. You _know _it's fucking cold when it messes with amazon delivery. No one messes with amazon...


----------



## 420God (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## 420God (Jan 30, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


>


Its colder here than on Mars right now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 30, 2019)

420God said:


> View attachment 4273493


That's crazy and I thought it was cold here. My car is frozen solid and won't start this morning.  First time I've used the plug in and it failed me. Roadside assistance estimate four hours to dispatch someone.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 30, 2019)

420God said:


> Its colder here than on Mars right now.



Did your animals make it through the night? I think it may be time for that bonfire...


----------



## 420God (Jan 30, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Did your animals make it through the night? I think it may be time for that bonfire...


I haven't checked on the cows yet but I brought my daughter's bunny in last night.


----------



## ANC (Jan 30, 2019)

Welcome to the Maunder minimum, Shit will probably get worse towards 2021.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 30, 2019)

Went out to toss melt, you know cause it decided to drop a layer of snow that wasn't in the forecast or on doppler. The salt dog wasn't even trying to have anything to do with this cold as the vibrating motor wasn't kicking on, had to take a torch to it for a couple minutes to wake her up. Hands were numb from getting salt from the shed in to the hopper. Had i known it was gonna spit shit id have had it filled already.

Supposed to be 50 here Sunday lol. I'm definitely breaking out the smoker and drinking some good rum. It's been my jam lately. Buddy brought some back from Colorado called breckenridge spiced rum. it's aged in their bourbon barrels and makes for a perfect combo of rum and bourbon, sounds weird i know, but really good.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 30, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Next she'll ask what your sign is


take your pick


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 30, 2019)

Morning everyone, if your in the north, stay bundled up out there......

Coffee is on.....working on my first cup right now....


----------



## raratt (Jan 30, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Coffee is on.


I need a new coffee pot, this one takes forever to brew.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 30, 2019)

raratt said:


> I need a new coffee pot, this one takes forever to brew.


mine is taking a little time, gonna have to clean it soon.

stole this cup while it's purkilating right now


----------



## 420God (Jan 30, 2019)

Happy to report all my animals are still alive.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 30, 2019)

420God said:


> Happy to report all my animals are still alive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice.....


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2019)

420God said:


> Happy to report all my animals are still alive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They all have this WTF look on their faces!


----------



## 420God (Jan 30, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> They all have this WTF look on their faces!


They're moving pretty slow today but it's still not bad in the barn. Maybe 30 degrees warmer than outside.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 30, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> -21 air temp with -49 degree windchill at the moment. A lot of the city is shut down - schools, gov't... the usps isn't even delivering mail to us for the next couple of days. WTF??? I placed a sizeable order from amazon prime that won't get here until Monday. You _know _it's fucking cold when it messes with amazon delivery. No one messes with amazon...


Amazon is going to grab mother nature right in the pussy....




Just kidding mother nature.....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 30, 2019)

420God said:


> Happy to report all my animals are still alive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sending good thoughts their way.

Scuse me I must flip a steak.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 30, 2019)

Kinda feeling like a boob. The outside outlet didn't have any power and apparently the extension cord has a light to tell you this. Learned something new today.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Kinda feeling like a boob. The outside outlet didn't have any power and apparently the extension cord has a light to tell you this. Learned something new today.


Education tax  no one is exempt


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 30, 2019)

Killer...MasterChef Jr is coming back.........

always love seeing a youngster kill it in the kitchen.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 30, 2019)

had to pay $115 for the privilege... apparently stupid isn't covered.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 30, 2019)

and there is that education tax......lol



Laughing Grass said:


> had to pay $115 for the privilege... apparently stupid isn't covered.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 30, 2019)

raratt said:


> I need a new coffee pot, this one takes forever to brew.


run a pot of vinegar through it, then a couple of pots of ro water if you have it, and use ro water when you make coffee. keeps it from getting plugged up inside from hard water deposits


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 30, 2019)

Love finding these stories.....

https://abcnews.go.com/beta-story-container/US/1000-mourners-attend-funeral-unaccompanied-veteran/story?id=60675971


----------



## raratt (Jan 30, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> run a pot of vinegar through it, then a couple of pots of ro water if you have it, and use ro water when you make coffee. keeps it from getting plugged up inside from hard water deposits


It was a POS when I bought it, I went for price over quality obviously.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 30, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> had to pay $115 for the privilege... apparently stupid isn't covered.


Lol!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 30, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Went out to toss melt, you know cause it decided to drop a layer of snow that wasn't in the forecast or on doppler. The salt dog wasn't even trying to have anything to do with this cold as the vibrating motor wasn't kicking on, had to take a torch to it for a couple minutes to wake her up. Hands were numb from getting salt from the shed in to the hopper. Had i known it was gonna spit shit id have had it filled already.
> 
> Supposed to be 50 here Sunday lol. I'm definitely breaking out the smoker and drinking some good rum. It's been my jam lately. Buddy brought some back from Colorado called breckenridge spiced rum. it's aged in their bourbon barrels and makes for a perfect combo of rum and bourbon, sounds weird i know, but really good.
> 
> View attachment 4273507


Yeah dude last night the salt itself kept freezing up inside the hopper. Kept having to take the rebar and bust it up. My vibrator worked fine tho


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jan 30, 2019)

Had a nice Mexican lager at Lonetree Brewery . . .


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 30, 2019)

I've been trimming steady for the last couple of days. (feelin somewhat accomplished)
I'm finally down to the last pile but my Chikamasas cant keep up with it.
Sticky icky icky stuff.

Time for a break and maybe catch up with the forums

Yup. Gonna smash these down surrounded by my favorite herb


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 30, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> I've been trimming steady for the last couple of days. (feelin somewhat accomplished)
> I'm finally down to the last pile but my Chikamasas cant keep up with it.
> Sticky icky icky stuff.
> View attachment 4273715
> ...


Scallops?


----------



## Bareback (Jan 30, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Kinda feeling like a boob. The outside outlet didn't have any power and apparently the extension cord has a light to tell you this. Learned something new today.


Hahaha, GFI outlet......




Laughing Grass said:


> had to pay $115 for the privilege... apparently stupid isn't covered.


Ouch, that's not funny....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 30, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Scallops?


Reminds me that I've got 10 or 15 lbs of those in the freezer.
Butter, lemon & diced shallots sounds good.


----------



## raratt (Jan 30, 2019)

I'm going to challenge my culinary skills and turn the oven to 425 to cook take and bake pizza.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 30, 2019)

raratt said:


> I'm going to challenge my culinary skills and turn the oven to 425 to cook take and bake pizza.


Careful, they can be tricky.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 30, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Scallops?


My niece dropped them off about an hr ago, fresh off the boat.
2- 1 gallon freezer bags stuffed full.

Mr Tang just finished weighing them out for the freezer - just a touch over 21 lbs. (she's generous with her gallons, lol)


not that it matters but I'm editing for accuracy sake. I just recounted Mr Tangs freezer bags. There's 18 one pound freezer bags not 21.
He's gotta work on his maff skillz


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 30, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Careful, they can be tricky.
> 
> View attachment 4273745


haha, now I don't feel so bad about continually forgetting the cardboard bottom.


----------



## raratt (Jan 30, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Careful, they can be tricky.
> 
> View attachment 4273745


The "family" size barely fits on the oven rack, and I like to slide it off the baking tray when it is almost done to brown up the crust for a few minutes. I have had some close calls.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 30, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yep. My niece dropped them off about an hr ago, fresh off the boat.
> 2- 1 gallon freezer bags stuffed full.
> View attachment 4273744
> Mr Tang just finished weighing them out for the freezer - just a touch over 21 lbs. (she's generous with her gallons, lol)


 Niece! When I was a little one I was always suspicious of scallops; I liked seafood and ate them, but because of the uniform shape and size I thought they were a fish stick type processed product(which I also liked). My folks insisted they were real but I still didn't believe them lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 30, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Careful, they can be tricky.
> 
> View attachment 4273745


 A rare pic from the Italian nuclear program


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 30, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Niece! When I was a little one I was always suspicious of scallops; I liked seafood and ate them, but because of the uniform shape and size I thought they were a fish stick type processed product(which I also liked). My folks insisted they were real but I still didn't believe them lol


I'm still suspicious of them, lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'm still suspicious of them, lol


Give them to me and I'll interrogate them for you.


----------



## raratt (Jan 30, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> A rare pic from the Italian nuclear program


I plan on pulling the pizzas prior to them reaching critical mass...


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 31, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Give them to me and I'll interrogate them for you.


And this is why we love you. So caring..


----------



## 420God (Jan 31, 2019)

Brrr...


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 31, 2019)

420God said:


> Brrr...
> View attachment 4274035


Brr, Err. don't forget to cycle on your AC's so the compressors don't rust.


----------



## ANC (Jan 31, 2019)

I have a 24000btu unit in the TV room for when we have guests... That thing makes the lights dim when it kicks in.
Costs a kidney per hour to run.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 31, 2019)

ANC said:


> I have a 24000btu unit in the TV room for when we have guests... That thing makes the lights dim when it kicks in.
> Costs a kidney per hour to run.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2019)

420God said:


> Brrr...
> View attachment 4274035


I shall probably light my Q today again as a flame of observance and propitiation, that the weather may spare God's beasts.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 31, 2019)

Got enjoy it while one can.
The last few warm nights has be nice!


----------



## ANC (Jan 31, 2019)

I can't remember when I last slept with a shirt, it is just sooo flipping warm here.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 31, 2019)

ANC said:


> I can't remember when I last slept with a shirt, it is just sooo flipping warm here.


remember, no matter what retarded gorilla says, the world is round...what we got now is comin' your way


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Give them to me and I'll interrogate them for you.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 31, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> A rare pic from the Italian nuclear program


I've had that happen before. I found that a piece of aluminum foil under the pizza stops that.

It happens even with pizzas that say can baked directly on the rack.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Got enjoy it while one can.
> The last few warm nights has be nice!
> View attachment 4274109


Wow, my forecast changed to include terminal snow! And I'm only at 1400 feet ...


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 31, 2019)

ANC said:


> I can't remember when I last slept with a shirt, it is just sooo flipping warm here.


When it's 120 in the shade here and I'm bitching I can't do another day I always swear I'll remember being cold, right now. It never works.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 31, 2019)

cannabineer said:


>


Immature ("Roller") Queen Conch.
~ Imma Marine Science Geek ~


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> I've had that happen before. I found that a piece of aluminum foil under the pizza stops that.
> 
> It happens even with pizzas that say can baked directly on the rack.


Yes but I hate how the foil tastes. 

~slaps forehead~ wait, do you remove the foil?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Immature ("Roller") Queen Conch.
> ~ Imma Marine Science Geek ~


When I was 10-12, this was my favorite book, bar none. I had it near-memorized.







My big mistake is I thought "exhalant [siphon]" was a misspelling of "excellent", which meant the inhalant siphon was the one that was lousy. In a way, it did suck.

My first guess on Mr. Eyes was an olive shell, but those are conch eyes. Good catch!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 31, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Immature ("Roller") Queen Conch.
> ~ Imma Marine Science Geek ~


really? i just figured it was a really ambitious hermit crab


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> really? i just figured it was a really ambitious hermit crab


 Conch eyes







Crab eyes


----------



## raratt (Jan 31, 2019)

Googly eyes. I am proud to report I have no need to clean the oven today. I did try to brown up the crust on a thin crust type once, FAIL!


----------



## raratt (Jan 31, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Wow, my forecast changed to include terminal snow! And I'm only at 1400 feet ...


I'll believe that when I see it, the storm doesn't look that cold to me.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 31, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Conch eyes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm, looks like the conch may have something like eyelids that will iris closed...looks like the poor crab gets to watch whatever is eating him, all the way down


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> hmm, looks like the conch may have something like eyelids that will iris closed...looks like the poor crab gets to watch whatever is eating him, all the way down


I cannot find a reference, but I believe conch eyes are pretty low resolution in terms of imaging. Many crabs have very finely compound eyes that image superbly. So yes the crab can probably see it in better detail.

Cuttlefish use an active optical spoofing method to disorient crabs that they are hunting - they make waves or stripes move from mantle to tentacle tips in a way that masks their slow approach to claw-bearing dinner.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 31, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I cannot find a reference, but I believe conch eyes are pretty low resolution in terms of imaging. Many crabs have very finely compound eyes that image superbly. So yes the crab can probably see it in better detail.
> 
> Cuttlefish use an active optical spoofing method to disorient crabs that they are hunting - they make waves or stripes move from mantle to tentacle tips in a way that masks their slow approach to claw-bearing dinner.


I've caught crabs many times.....on the beach.....on the pier......on the dock. 












Salt water crabs ...... you dirty minded bunch of........RIUers..


Never much cared for the taste of shallow water crab, but I love opies and king legs.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I've caught crabs many times.....on the beach.....on the pier......on the dock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On one of my sister's domestic (Atlantic Seaboard) flights someone brought a cooler full of live soft-shells into the cabin.

So at the end of the flight, the intercom yodels 

"Will the person who left the head flight attendant with a case of crabs please contact the gate staff?"


----------



## ANC (Jan 31, 2019)

What could go wrong


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 31, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> On one of my sister's domestic (Atlantic Seaboard) flights someone brought a cooler full of live soft-shells into the cabin.
> 
> So at the end of the flight, the intercom yodels
> 
> "Will the person who left the head flight attendant with a case of crabs please contact the gate staff?"


bet that was an awkward moment for someone...


----------



## raratt (Jan 31, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I've caught crabs many times.....on the beach.....on the pier......on the dock. Salt water crabs ...... you dirty minded bunch of........RIUers..
> Never much cared for the taste of shallow water crab, but I love opies and king legs.


It was always fun fighting with blue crabs to get them in a pot.


----------



## ANC (Jan 31, 2019)

My grandma would cook live crayfish... they would kick the lid off the pot every now and again.


----------



## raratt (Jan 31, 2019)

Oh yeah! My daughter could almost eat her weight in them.


----------



## ANC (Jan 31, 2019)

They have been overfished and poached in our waters to the extent that I can no longer eat them.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 31, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Give them to me and I'll interrogate them for you.


Care package? 
Every time I'm havin a bad day I remember how scallops swim


----------



## ANC (Jan 31, 2019)

So, fish and chips..... with salt and vinegar or no?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 31, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> When I was 10-12, this was my favorite book, bar none. I had it near-memorized.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I'm not mistaken my Fathers book collection contains that one.
We amassed a beautiful (and substantial) shell collection starting in the Philippines & continued into S. Fla.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 31, 2019)

ANC said:


> So, fish and chips..... with salt and vinegar or no?


Malt vinegar yes


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 31, 2019)

raratt said:


> It was always fun fighting with blue crabs to get them in a pot.


Right up until they win.
And they are Fast af when they want to be.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2019)

ANC said:


> What could go wrong


I think it's his ambition to become a pillar of the community


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If I'm not mistaken my Fathers book collection contains that one.
> We amassed a beautiful (and substantial) shell collection starting in the Philippines & continued into S. Fla.


 When I was ten, if you asked me where I wanted to live, the answer would have been "The Indo-Pacific". That is where almost all the cool shells came from. 

Delaware beaches were almost entirely bivalves. There was the odd baby whelk or moon snail. I didn't really count slipper shells as univalves (incorrectly) because they weren't pretty univalves.


----------



## raratt (Jan 31, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Perhaps it is his ambition to become a pillar of the community.


BOO!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2019)

I fixed it @raratt


----------



## raratt (Jan 31, 2019)

You were quicker, I was working on it.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2019)

Why are you booing the post?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 31, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> What could go wrong


I think it's his ambition to become a pillar of the community[/QUOTE]

He is soon to personally learn the definition of "exceeding column load".


----------



## ANC (Jan 31, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If I'm not mistaken my Fathers book collection contains that one.
> We amassed a beautiful (and substantial) shell collection starting in the Philippines & continued into S. Fla.


Yeha man, I wanted to become a marine biologist at that stage. you should see my shell collection.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> He is soon to personally learn the definition of "exceeding column load".


Yah, as in spinal. That deck is about to go to eleven.


----------



## raratt (Jan 31, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Why are you booing the post?


Bad joke.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2019)

raratt said:


> Bad joke.


 Good to know.


----------



## raratt (Jan 31, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Good to know.


I thought it wasn't punny.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 31, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I cannot find a reference, but I believe conch eyes are pretty low resolution in terms of imaging. Many crabs have very finely compound eyes that image superbly. So yes the crab can probably see it in better detail.
> 
> Cuttlefish use an active optical spoofing method to disorient crabs that they are hunting - they make waves or stripes move from mantle to tentacle tips in a way that masks their slow approach to claw-bearing dinner.


i was just going by physical appearance, the conch has a ring at the edge of the eye that looks very much like a camera shutter. might just be the way it looks.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i was just going by physical appearance, the conch has a ring at the edge of the eye that looks very much like a camera shutter. might just be the way it looks.
> View attachment 4274220
> View attachment 4274218


Quite possibly! I did a perfunctory search for _Strombus _ocular anatomy, but ~sigh~ internet.

~edit~ I did find this.

Amer. Malac. Bull. 26: 3-18 (2008 )
https://www.researchgate.net/publication/216713574_Toward_Developing_Models_to_Study_the_Disease_Ecology_and_Evolution_of_the_Eye_in_Mollusca

Excerpt. No mention of an iris, so I'm not sure.

"Gastropoda
Except for a few genera, most gastropods have a pair of
cephalic eyes. Eye placement varies among gastropod
groups, and the eye can be located at the base of cephalic
tentacles, on the tips of retractable tentacles that can with-
draw the eye, or on short stalks. Gastropod eyes range from
open pits (Fig. 3A) to closed vesicles with or without lenses.
The majority of gastropod eyes are of the closed lenticular
type (Fig. 3B), composed of cornea, lens, vitreous body, and
a cup-shaped retina (but see heteropods below). The retina
can have multiple photoreceptor types (Table 1); however,
the majority of photoreceptors near the lens are microvillous
R cells that form rhabdomeres. Other photoreceptor cells
(e.g., H cells, basal retinal neurons -BRN) are ciliary (Chase
2002). Across species, there is considerable variation in reti-
nal composition (number of cells, photoreceptor density,
organization of photoreceptors) (Hamilton 1991, Chase
2002), but the functional significance of these differences
largely is unknown and unexplored. Generally, gastropod
eyes appear to have several functions including: mediating
phototaxic behavior and locomotion, regulating daily and
seasonal activities, and, in some species, visual detection of
forms. However, the extent to which gastropod eyes have
spatial vision is still under investigation (Zieger and Meyer-
Rochow 200 and will probably vary greatly among species.
There are several unique structures in the gastropod
sensory system. The “accessory retina”(Smith 1906) is
found in some gastropod lineages (e.g., Limacidae), which
may be involved in infrared detection (Newell and Newell
196. Dorsal eyes appear in species of the marine slug On-
chidium Buchanan, 1800. These eyes are on papillae pro-
jecting off the dorsum of the animal (Hirasaka 1922) and are
composed of ciliary photoreceptors that may create a “rea-
sonable image”(Land 196. See detailed descriptions in
Katagiri et al. (2002) and references therein. Probably the
most sophisticated and unique eye in the gastropods is the
scanning lenticular eye of pelagic heteropods. The retina is
not cup-shaped but forms a long strip of 3-6 cells in width,
resulting in a very narrow field of view and contains several
photoreceptor types that are unlike ciliary or rhabdomeric
receptors found in cephalic eyes of other molluscs (Land
1984). These eyes move in a systematic scanning motion,
which may be used to detect stationary objects (Land 1982).
Further work on the function of these unusual eyes is
needed. For more information on gastropod eye diversity,
there are several excellent and comprehensive reviews
(Charles 1966, Messenger 1981, Chase 2002, Zieger and
Meyer-Rochow 200."


----------



## ANC (Jan 31, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4274100


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 31, 2019)

http://tolweb.org/Pterotracheoidea/

^ pelagic heteropods...pretty sophisticated snails


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 31, 2019)

ANC said:


> Yeha man, I wanted to become a marine biologist at that stage. you should see my shell collection.


I'd like to - have never been to Africa but I bet you have some kick ass shells there.

Speaking of shells I found this calcified Queen Conch in a Calusa shell mound on the SW side of Florida back in the 60's (on the coast near the Everglades) - you can clearly see where someone bashed the shell (pic #3 in the upper whorl) to break the animal's suction so it could be eaten.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 31, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'd like to - have never been to Africa but I bet you have some kick ass shells there.
> 
> Speaking of shells I found this calcified Queen Conch in a Calusa shell mound on the SW side of Florida back in the 60's (on the coast near the Everglades) - you can clearly see where someone bashed the shell (pic #3 in the upper whorl) to break the animal's suction so it could be eaten.
> 
> View attachment 4274302 View attachment 4274304 View attachment 4274305








@Gary Goodson


----------



## raratt (Jan 31, 2019)

We had cone shells on Guam that could kill a person, they had a poison barb they could shoot out and stick in your hand.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 31, 2019)

ANC said:


> So, fish and chips..... with salt and vinegar or no?


Yup


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yup



"FISH!"

"thank you, please make another selection."


----------



## too larry (Jan 31, 2019)

raratt said:


> Oh yeah! My daughter could almost eat her weight in them.


A couple of three weeks ago my customers had a low county boil. Very good.


----------



## too larry (Jan 31, 2019)

The weather mostly bypassed me. Got down in the high 20's night before last. I stayed at the camp last night, and only had a light frost on the tarp and slivers of ice in my water bottle. I slept in until the sun found it's way under my puffy. All the frost was gone by then.

Will be back in the 70's by next week.


----------



## ANC (Feb 1, 2019)

I just bought my first little bong to use with my vape as everybody always go on about how good the Tera is with a bong.
Holy mother of peehole, It is so smooth and then it kicks sooo hard I had to get up and double over coughing with stars flying around my head.

I'll take a photo later, for now, its nap time.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 1, 2019)

too larry said:


> The weather mostly bypassed me. Got down in the high 20's night before last. I stayed at the camp last night, and only had a light frost on the tarp and slivers of ice in my water bottle. I slept in until the sun found it's way under my puffy. All the frost was gone by then.
> 
> Will be back in the 70's by next week.


Weather man said we could hit 80 by Wednesday.


----------



## ANC (Feb 1, 2019)

NIce been like 37C all day, which is actually cool compared to the last few days.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 1, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> "FISH!"
> 
> "thank you, please make another selection."


todays fish is trout a la creme, enjoy your selection


----------



## ANC (Feb 1, 2019)

Almost 20-year-old Chokkie doing the main inspection. Mimi giving a shit like she normally does.


----------



## ANC (Feb 1, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> todays fish is trout a la creme, enjoy your selection


----------



## 420God (Feb 1, 2019)

Still too cold for my diesel car to start, fuel line might be frozen. Should start tomorrow. 
Found a few of my chickens with frozen feet so I brought them in to warm up for a bit in front of the fire.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 1, 2019)

ANC said:


>


proof that some people should be kept away from computers....


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 1, 2019)

ANC said:


> My grandma would cook live crayfish... they would kick the lid off the pot every now and again.


Love mud bugs.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 1, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> todays fish is trout a la creme, enjoy your selection


when i was a kid, i used to sneak out of bed on sunday night and watch Monty Python, Fawlty Towers, the Young Ones, and Red Dwarf on pbs.....my mom would catch me out of bed every once in a while, but she would usually let me finish watching.....i was the only ten year old i ever knew who knew that Heidegger was a boozy beggar, or that Socrate's himself was permanently pissed....you smeg heads...


----------



## ANC (Feb 1, 2019)

I had the Monty Python's COmplete waste of time "game"


----------



## Bareback (Feb 1, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> when i was a kid, i used to sneak out of bed on sunday night and watch Monty Python, Fawlty Towers, the Young Ones, and Red Dwarf on pbs.....my mom would catch me out of bed every once in a while, but she would usually let me finish watching.....i was the only ten year old i ever knew who knew that Heidegger was a boozy beggar, or that Socrate's himself was permanently pissed....you smeg heads...


I loved the young ones, punk rock comedy at it's best.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 1, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I loved the young ones, punk rock comedy at it's best.


I saw the guy who play's Neil's father (Brian Oulton) on an old episode of the Adventures of Robin Hood last night 

Also, the guy who plays the Sheriff of Nottingham, Alan Wheatley, is the first person killed by a Dalek


----------



## 420God (Feb 1, 2019)

Never thought I'd consider 3° warm.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 1, 2019)

420God said:


> Never thought I'd consider 3° warm.


 How are the animals faring today?


----------



## 420God (Feb 1, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> How are the animals faring today?


Cows are doing great, chickens not so much. I lost one young rooster last night and I have a couple more that might lose some toes. I have them warming up in the house right now.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 1, 2019)

420God said:


> Never thought I'd consider 3° warm.


When we lived in interior Alaska we regularly saw -50 and when it would warm up to 0 we once played football in tee shirts because it felt so warm.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 1, 2019)

420God said:


> Cows are doing great, chickens not so much. I lost one young rooster last night and I have a couple more that might lose some toes. I have them warming up in the house right now.


I hope the chickens get off more lightly ...


----------



## raratt (Feb 1, 2019)

Gotta love a military class 6 store.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 1, 2019)

Lets see, welded up a bunch of columns to go into a stupid building on monday, which I'll be there to do, then came home and played with the pups. Made a trip to get some beer. Now I'm smoking, watching tv with the wife. trying to figure out what liquidizer product I want to try. So thats still something I'm trying to accomplish. Also trying to figure out why I have such a hard time getting along with people. Its definitely me, but Im not sure why its my natural instinct to push people away and not get along. I mean, i guess I know why, shitty time in childhood, yadda yadda yadda but I hate that I'm not "over it" or whatever. sorry RIU i'm a loner and just need to complain sometimes. 

gonna wake up early tomorrow, make coffee, get some good Farcry 4 playing in. maybe go find a dewar style bubbler somewhere.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 1, 2019)

raratt said:


> Gotta love a military class 6 store.View attachment 4274836


You're welcome ;D


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 1, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Lets see, welded up a bunch of columns to go into a stupid building on monday, which I'll be there to do, then came home and played with the pups. Made a trip to get some beer. Now I'm smoking, watching tv with the wife. trying to figure out what liquidizer product I want to try. So thats still something I'm trying to accomplish. Also trying to figure out why I have such a hard time getting along with people. Its definitely me, but Im not sure why its my natural instinct to push people away and not get along. I mean, i guess I know why, shitty time in childhood, yadda yadda yadda but I hate that I'm not "over it" or whatever. sorry RIU i'm a loner and just need to complain sometimes.
> 
> gonna wake up early tomorrow, make coffee, get some good Farcry 4 playing in. maybe go find a dewar style bubbler somewhere.


Instead of liquidizer why not use CCell cartridges and smoke it without adding PEG, PG, or VG?


----------



## raratt (Feb 1, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> getting along with people


I'm with you on that one. When I am on a "mission" to accomplish something I don't want to chat about what my plans are for the weekend or how my day is, I'm there to accomplish a task and leave. There is a chatty cathy in the city office that I would like to duct tape her mouth shut...lol


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 1, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Instead of liquidizer why not use CCell cartridges and smoke it without adding PEG, PG, or VG?


because I flip them, pay my mortgage and more, and could give a fuck less about smoking pure distillate. Not like vaping pure distillate is great for you anyways. I do already use CCells, and I've been through this with you already.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 1, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> ......snip... Also trying to figure out why I have such a hard time getting along with people. Its definitely me, but Im not sure why .snip...


Below is your answer.


reallybigjesusfreak said:


> because I flip them, pay my mortgage and more, and could give a fuck less about smoking pure distillate. Not like vaping pure distillate is great for you anyways. I do already use CCells, and I've been through this with you already.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 1, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Below is your answer.


Bingo..... nailed it...... it's like you have a window into his soul.
I can see clearly now .....


Any number of " infamous qoutes "


----------



## raratt (Feb 1, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> You're welcome ;D


Yeah yeah yeah....lol.


----------



## lokie (Feb 1, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> when i was a kid, i used to sneak out of bed on sunday night and watch Monty Python, Fawlty Towers, the Young Ones, and Red Dwarf on pbs.....my mom would catch me out of bed every once in a while, but she would usually let me finish watching.....i was the only ten year old i ever knew who knew that Heidegger was a boozy beggar, or that Socrate's himself was permanently pissed....you smeg heads...


I always tuned in to see The Young Ones. They tripped me out.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 2, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> because I flip them, pay my mortgage and more, and could give a fuck less about smoking pure distillate. Not like vaping pure distillate is great for you anyways. I do already use CCells, and I've been through this with you already.


If you were a ,”really big Jesus freak” you would recognize your hipocrocy. Now prove my point and lash out at me. 

I grew up Around religion and always got a good laugh at how people really act outside of church. Lmao!! I no longer attend but I treat people with respect and that’s more than I can say about a wanna be Jesus freak..


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 2, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> If you were a ,”really big Jesus freak” you would recognize your hipocrocy. Now prove my point and lash out at me.
> 
> I grew up Around religion and always got a good laugh at how people really act outside of church. Lmao!! I no longer attend but I treat people with respect and that’s more than I can say about a wanna be Jesus freak..


hahaha opsec much? I have also had this conversation with them a few times now, where they just swoop in and offer their unsolicited advice despite having been told already what I'm using. So i'm fucking sick of her.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 2, 2019)

it's a lot easier to nod politely and completely ignore someones advice, than it is to argue with half the forum.....


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 2, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> hahaha opsec much? I have also had this conversation with them a few times now, where they just swoop in and offer their unsolicited advice despite having been told already what I'm using. So i'm fucking sick of her.


Come on, who you really mad at?


----------



## raratt (Feb 2, 2019)

1.5" of rain since noon yesterday. Temps dropped 5 degrees when the front came through this morning. SoCal will be getting it soon. I can see this storm causing some problems as it heads east.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 2, 2019)

I've had 3 cups of jitter juice and smoked a few bowls of cookies. I can't tell what it is my body is trying to do.
It's pouring ass rain... um that's not right. Ass rain, gross. 
It's raining, don't plan on getting much more done today. 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 2, 2019)

raratt said:


> 1.5" of rain since noon yesterday. Temps dropped 5 degrees when the front came through this morning. SoCal will be getting it soon. I can see this storm causing some problems as it heads east.


We are already getting it.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 2, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> I've had 3 cups of jitter juice and smoked a few bowls of cookies. I can't tell what it is my body is trying to do.
> It's pouring ass rain... um that's not right. Ass rain, gross.
> It's raining, don't plan on getting much more done today.
> 
> SH420


Dude, get off your ass and cut those clones.



















 Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 2, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> I've had 3 cups of jitter juice and smoked a few bowls of cookies. I can't tell what it is my body is trying to do.
> It's pouring ass rain... um that's not right. Ass rain, gross.
> It's raining, don't plan on getting much more done today.
> 
> SH420


I've been pouring the ass rain myself this morning ... it's a day to seriously mistrust a fart around here.


----------



## raratt (Feb 2, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> pouring the ass rain


Spackling.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 2, 2019)

raratt said:


> 1.5" of rain since noon yesterday. Temps dropped 5 degrees when the front came through this morning. SoCal will be getting it soon. I can see this storm causing some problems as it heads east.


About that much here too ... it rained hard these last 2 hours


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 2, 2019)

raratt said:


> Spackling.


That is funny because we had a family word when I was a kid ... mama called doodoo something that loosely (!) translated as Splatty. So that is where my mind went (with its usual scenic detour through the gutter).


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 2, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Dude, get off your ass and cut those clones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I have about 3 weeks before I take cuts. I do need to take the babies out of the tray and get them in cups. Before that I need to finish mixing some coco. I'm also preparing for harvest on Monday, so I'm in final stages of flushing. I have to drain my reservoir and refill for final flush...
Damn you for reminding me.

SH420


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 2, 2019)

raratt said:


> Spackling.


i was going to suggest this
https://eckraus.com/extra-large-hardwood-bung/

but then i saw this...and it was just so cannabineer....https://www.ebay.ie/itm/Duck-Head-Cork-Bottle-Stopper/153354951647?hash=item23b4aadbdf:g:EnUAAOSwtcZbea4V:rk:32:pf:0


----------



## raratt (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Feb 2, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=403088947128841


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 2, 2019)

Made some progress today and not just watching movies all day either.
Went to the hydro store yesterday and I needed to empty the suv. Bag of perelite and bag of hydroton. 2 gallons of ph down, 1 gal of dr. Md., quart of ph up, bag of plugs, some clonex gel and a bottle of rapid root, all put away; oh new 16" wall fan also brought in.

Oscillating fan that stopped oscillating, mounted in veg area that desperately needed a fan, check.
New fan mounted in flower room, check.
Finished mixing my coco, check. Emptied, and refilled res for flush, check. Switched timer for flush cycle, check.
Up potted from cups to #1s, check.
And the cuts that rooted, well they can wait until tomorrow. I need new cups.

Ok so now I continue my purge process on my wax, smoke some weed, and listen to some reggae music.


Btw, @Grandpapy taught me how to clone. 

Cut the leaves so they fit in the bag.

SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 2, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I've been pouring the ass rain myself this morning ... it's a day to seriously mistrust a fart around here.


Just don't sneeze!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 2, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Just don't sneeze!


Good advice but too late. I didn't sneeze, and yet I have laundry going.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 2, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Good advice but too late. I didn't sneeze, and yet I have laundry going.


The Back Splatter Bandit at work I see.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 2, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The Back Splatter Bandit at work I see.


What surprised me was the perfect "I'm just a happy harmless fart" signal until well, shit.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 3, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Come on, who you really mad at?
> View attachment 4275166


Wow that was a good one, thank you! I finally had time to look deeper (ditching morning chores):
https://tobaccocontrol.bmj.com/content/14/4/262

Philip Morris used this lifestyle research to chart value systems for young adult smokers all over the world. For example, a report written for Philip Morris by Research International contains a pie chart of the young adult male smoker (YAMS) value system (fig 1), and also contains a table of YAMS responses to sponsorship activities in Taiwan. It also contains an analysis of value trends. “Value trends that appear to be developing are: retention of some traditional values related to family…weakening of chauvinistic and conservative values towards women…extension of individual identity into more individualistic concerns…continued development of more materialistic values…”.25 These value systems allowed Philip Morris to identify common values held by young adults across different markets.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Wow that was a good one, thank you! I finally had time to look deeper (ditching morning chores):
> https://tobaccocontrol.bmj.com/content/14/4/262
> 
> Philip Morris used this lifestyle research to chart value systems for young adult smokers all over the world. For example, a report written for Philip Morris by Research International contains a pie chart of the young adult male smoker (YAMS) value system (fig 1), and also contains a table of YAMS responses to sponsorship activities in Taiwan. It also contains an analysis of value trends. “Value trends that appear to be developing are: retention of some traditional values related to family…weakening of chauvinistic and conservative values towards women…extension of individual identity into more individualistic concerns…continued development of more materialistic values…”.25 These value systems allowed Philip Morris to identify common values held by young adults across different markets.


i agree with you, to a point. all businesses try to target their largest markets. i don't blame them for doing that. they try to tailor products to fit the niches in their target market, and i don't blame them for trying to do that. i do blame them for lying to their customers for years, and for marketing to younger potential customers.
mostly, i blame the people stupid enough to use their products. i'm 53 and all i can ever remember is people telling you smoking is bad....ads about the dangers of smoking.....warnings right on the packages that tell you 'this shit will make you sick"....it was effective enough to get me to stop smoking after ten years...and i have a terrible addictive personality....if you live in this time, and aren't blind, deaf, and illiterate....you should know that smoking is bad for you. if you choose to do something bad for you, that's your business, but you can't blame the fucking twinky factory for being a fat fuck....and you can't blame marlboro for being stupid enough to smoke, when we've all been bombarded with the evils of tobacco for decades.....


----------



## 420God (Feb 3, 2019)

Ugh, I feel like shit. My wife had some coworkers over for drinks last night. We cannot keep up with 20 year olds anymore. My sis also called and said all her flights back to central WI are canceled because of the weather so she has to fly into Green Bay and I need to pick her up later. Not looking forward to that drive.


----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2019)

50's today and showers/drizzle and a breeze. I think chili and corn bread would be a good dinner I won't have to mess with while the game is on. Figured out how to make smaller bags from big ones with the vacuum sealer yesterday for my sous vide decarb experiment. Might try that today, or a nap...lol


----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> "I'm just a happy harmless fart"


I have noticed as I get older I need to consider whether farting is in my best interest or not. The shit/air separator is not as efficient as it used to be.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 3, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i agree with you, to a point. all businesses try to target their largest markets. i don't blame them for doing that. they try to tailor products to fit the niches in their target market, and i don't blame them for trying to do that. i do blame them for lying to their customers for years, and for marketing to younger potential customers.
> mostly, i blame the people stupid enough to use their products. i'm 53 and all i can ever remember is people telling you smoking is bad....ads about the dangers of smoking.....warnings right on the packages that tell you 'this shit will make you sick"....it was effective enough to get me to stop smoking after ten years...and i have a terrible addictive personality....if you live in this time, and aren't blind, deaf, and illiterate....you should know that smoking is bad for you. if you choose to do something bad for you, that's your business, but you can't blame the fucking twinky factory for being a fat fuck....and you can't blame marlboro for being stupid enough to smoke, when we've all been bombarded with the evils of tobacco for decades.....


I suggest you actually read the article. It was from the image Grandpapy posted. It's an epidemiological study about the origination and perpetuation of an international health problem.

You agree with me?  I was quoting the BMJ about a meta analysis I found interesting. If you wish to disagree you need to address the BMJ in an editorial opinion discussing your feelings about their research or the National Cancer Institute about your feelings about their funding of this research: National Cancer Institute, grant #R25CA78583 and National Cancer Institute Grant number CA-87472.


----------



## 420God (Feb 3, 2019)

Yay for me, my sister's flight was canceled because of fog. Sucks to be her though, now she has to take another day off work and stay in Detroit another night.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 3, 2019)

420God said:


> Yay for me, my sister's flight was canceled because of fog. Sucks to be her though, now she has to take another day off work and stay in Detroit another night.


At least no long drive, in awful conditions with a hangover, WIN! How are the bully's doing?


----------



## 420God (Feb 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> At least no long drive, in awful conditions with a hangover, WIN! How are the bully's doing?


They're little wrecking balls but they get along with the other animals. One of them even did what they were bred for and helped me get a cow back into the pasture this morning.


----------



## 420God (Feb 3, 2019)

Super thick fog covering most of the state right now. Idk if you can tell from the pic. You can't even see the treeline less than an 1/8th mile away.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 3, 2019)

420God said:


> They're little wrecking balls but they get along with the other animals. One of them even did what they were bred for and helped me get a cow back into the pasture this morning.


Nice!


----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> How are the bully's doing?


The dog we were going to look at in the shelter was adopted yesterday, good for her, and there are plenty more that need a good home. The house just seems empty without a dog to welcome us home.


----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2019)

420God said:


> Super thick fog


We get that sometimes to the point I can't see my back fence 20 feet away, and it can hang around for a month or more. I am glad we haven't had much this winter


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 3, 2019)

420God said:


> They're little wrecking balls but they get along with the other animals. One of them even did what they were bred for and helped me get a cow back into the pasture this morning.


You deserve a hand. It's only fitting that it's an animal that helps.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 3, 2019)

raratt said:


> The dog we were going to look at in the shelter was adopted yesterday, good for her, and there are plenty more that need a good home. The house just seems empty without a dog to welcome us home.


What kind of dog were you looking at?


----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> What kind of dog were you looking at?


Another pit bull.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 3, 2019)

raratt said:


> Another pit bull.


In the Lancaster shelter we have so many needing homes.


----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> In the Lancaster shelter we have so many needing homes.


There are plenty around here also. We aren't sure we can handle raising another pup, but we want a younger one. Time with a dog is limited already.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 3, 2019)

raratt said:


> There are plenty around here also. We aren't sure we can handle raising another pup, but we want a younger one. Time with a dog is limited already.


Precisely, and so many older guys are simply dumped when they are in ill health or require vet care. My home is sort of a skilled nursing facility for elders.


----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Precisely, and so many older guys are simply dumped when they are in ill health or require vet care. My home is sort of a skilled nursing facility for elders.


Our last one made it to 14, pits aren't supposed to live that long. We had an english pointer that made it to 16.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 3, 2019)

420God said:


> Yay for me, my sister's flight was canceled because of fog. Sucks to be her though, now she has to take another day off work and stay in Detroit another night.


Damn lucky for her - Detroit, the vacay hotspot in the US. : )


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 3, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Damn lucky for her - Detroit, the vacay hotspot in the US. : )


LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 3, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Damn lucky for her - Detroit, the decay hotspot in the US. : )


FIFY


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 3, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> FIFY


Should have changed it to BK and we could have met @420God there for nuggets


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Should have changed it to BK and we could have met @420God there for nuggets


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 3, 2019)

cannabineer said:


>


That T-Shirt belongs on the cop thread!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> That T-Shirt belongs on the cop thread!


----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Precisely, and so many older guys are simply dumped when they are in ill health or require vet care. My home is sort of a skilled nursing facility for elders.


My wife is still around...


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 3, 2019)

raratt said:


> My wife is still around...


LOL let me know what she does when you require vet  care or start pissing on random items.


----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> start pissing on random items.


Been doing that for years, that is why I have a privacy fence.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 3, 2019)

raratt said:


> Been doing that for years, that is why I have a privacy fence.


Your wife is a keeper!


----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Your wife is a keeper!


38 years so far. We made a deal, whoever left first had to take the kids.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 3, 2019)

raratt said:


> 38 years so far. We made a deal, whoever left first had to take the kids.


Nice, 34 here.


----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Nice, 34 here.


I'm too old to train a new one.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 3, 2019)

raratt said:


> I'm too old to train a new one.


All my males wear belly bands because they can't figure out you pee outside.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> All my males wear belly bands because they can't figure out you pee outside.


Your husband too?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 3, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Your husband too?


It Depends.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> It Depends.


+rep


----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Depends.


That would be a different option.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL let me know what she does when you require vet  care or start pissing on random items.


"Start" ?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 3, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> "Start" ?


----------



## ANC (Feb 4, 2019)

Went to a trance party yesterday.
Met and hung out with Simon from Strain hunters for a short while.
Shared my weed and vape with him. I think he was pretty impressed.
I wish we had smellovision on our PCs. It just has such a unique yummy sweet flavour.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 4, 2019)

ANC said:


> Went to a trance party yesterday.
> Met and hung out with Simon from Strain hunters for a short while.
> Shared my weed and vape with him. I think he was pretty impressed.
> I wish we had smellovision on our PCs. It just has such a unique yummy sweet flavour.



PICS!!!


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 4, 2019)

After our record setting cold snap and heavy snowfalls episode, my car was encased in about a foot of ice and snow last week. For the past couple of days, it's been almost 50f and raining. When I went to my car this evening it was completely cleaned off. Thanks, Mother Nature. Procrastination has often yielded positive results in my life - I was once scheduled to be on a bus to Ohio that got into a pretty bad crash, but I was quite late getting to the station that day, so I caught the next one. I'd like to thank weed for playing a large part in these fortunate events...


----------



## 420God (Feb 4, 2019)

The fog finally lifted here but now we're covered in a sheet of ice across most of the state. Every school within 60 miles already canceled. Daughter is happy about it but I have a couple deer I've been putting off going to look for.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 4, 2019)

420God said:


> The fog finally lifted here but now we're covered in a sheet of ice across most of the state. Every school within 60 miles already canceled. Daughter is happy about it but I have a couple deer I've been putting off going to look for.



Take her along. She's got to learn sometime if she is going to take over the position once you retire. I hear that one's skills are even more keen as an adult if one starts very young. It's like that with the violin, anyway...


----------



## ANC (Feb 4, 2019)

The trees are soft and hollow, you can be pushed inside them.


----------



## 420God (Feb 4, 2019)

So glad I bought ice cleats. We're at a 1/4 inch of ice and getting thicker. Last truck that passed was doing 5mph. Crashes reported everywhere.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 4, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> After our record setting cold snap and heavy snowfalls episode, my car was encased in about a foot of ice and snow last week. For the past couple of days, it's been almost 50f and raining. When I went to my car this evening it was completely cleaned off. Thanks, Mother Nature. Procrastination has often yielded positive results in my life - I was once scheduled to be on a bus to Ohio that got into a pretty bad crash, but I was quite late getting to the station that day, so I caught the next one. I'd like to thank weed for playing a large part in these fortunate events...


You know that's the theme of the Final Destination series? Watch your six my friend


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 4, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> You know that's the theme of the Final Destination series? Watch your six my friend


i never watched those movies...didn't know they were about how weed making you lazy can save your life....i'll add them to my list...cause if weed saves your life, i ought to live fucking forever


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 4, 2019)

ok i accomplished waking my ass up......sheesh gonna have to adult today...

Morning everyone...hope everyone had a good weekend

Coffee is on....

Gotta a meeting with the trail riders today to help them get organized for the rodeo coming up.....


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 4, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> ok i accomplished waking my ass up......sheesh gonna have to adult today...
> 
> Morning everyone...hope everyone had a good weekend
> 
> ...


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 4, 2019)

curious2garden said:


>


pretty close but they're some day's.....i just don't want to....but there are other day's where i have too....sucks sometimes....


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 4, 2019)

you know your in texas when u see this at the car wash...
 
scrub a dub dub it's a bull taken a shower....lol


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 4, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> you know your in texas when u see this at the car wash...
> View attachment 4276444
> scrub a dub dub it's a bull taken a shower....lol


He's a handsome fellow.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 4, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> He's a handsome fellow.


yeah he is a beautiful beast, gonna be seeing a lot of them in the next couple of weeks....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2019)

curious2garden said:


>


I sometimes forced to do adult things, but refuse to be an adult until I'm past 40.


----------



## lokie (Feb 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I sometimes forced to do adult things, but refuse to be an adult until I'm past 40.



sometimes I'm forced to "adolescent" just to achieve the desired outcome.

My choices nowadays are greatly dependent on how spry I'm feeling at the moment.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 4, 2019)

lokie said:


> sometimes I'm forced to "adolescent" just to achieve the desired outcome.
> 
> My choices nowadays are greatly dependent on how spry I'm feeling at the moment.


i know the feeling man, i know the feeling.....

when adulting comes to i go "nope, nope, nope" till i see the electric bill hasn't been paid yet....it's down hill from there...


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I sometimes forced to do adult things, but refuse to be an adult until I'm past 40.


age is just a number, heck my dad is 74 and he just got back from flat track motorcycle racing, surpisingly he got 3rd at this race.....that guy still surprises me...


----------



## raratt (Feb 4, 2019)

I keep having to log in to RIU this morning repeatedly to do anything, I keep getting booted for some reason. I posted in the help thread between boots. I used to be able to stay logged in until I logged out but not so much anymore. Had a problem with my wifi router the other day, it wouldn't let me go to ca.gov sites but would let me go anywhere else...weird.


----------



## raratt (Feb 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I sometimes forced to do adult things, but refuse to be an adult until I'm past 40.


Don't let 40 stop you, I'm 60 and the kid part keeps me going.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 4, 2019)

raratt said:


> I keep having to log in to RIU this morning repeatedly to do anything, I keep getting booted for some reason. I posted in the help thread between boots. I used to be able to stay logged in until I logged out but not so much anymore. Had a problem with my wifi router the other day, it wouldn't let me go to ca.gov sites but would let me go anywhere else...weird.


It has happened to me as well.
Site must be glitchy this morning.


----------



## raratt (Feb 4, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It has happened to me as well.
> Site must be glitchy this morning.


Admin said they are aware and working on it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I sometimes forced to do adult things, but refuse to be an adult until I'm past 40.


so how long ago did you become an adult? 10, 15 years ago?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2019)

lokie said:


> sometimes I'm forced to "adolescent" just to achieve the desired outcome.
> 
> My choices nowadays are greatly dependent on how spry I'm feeling at the moment.


I'm kind of lucky. My partner likes paying bills, having a career, retirement planning and all the other adult stuff that bores me to death. Leaves me lots of time to put flowers in my hair and go dance with the street buskers or whatever fun I decide to chase that day. I can't see myself giving that up as I get older.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so how long ago did you become an adult? 10, 15 years ago?


I'll let you know as soon as I get there.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'll let you know as soon as I get there.


i feel the same as i did when i was in my 20s.....not physically, unfortunately....but i still have the same sense of humor, or lack of one, depending on whose saying...still like the the same kind of books, and movies, still enjoy the company of the same kind of people, when i enjoy the company of people at all....still like animals more than most people...i'm the same....the world changes daily, though


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Feb 4, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4276519


Lovely! I can see just the hint of the double there. That belongs in CN's beautiful thread too.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 4, 2019)

ANC said:


> Went to a trance party yesterday.
> Met and hung out with Simon from Strain hunters for a short while.
> Shared my weed and vape with him. I think he was pretty impressed.
> I wish we had smellovision on our PCs. It just has such a unique yummy sweet flavour.


I can see the thread ... Pix Hurl Some Not Nose Safe


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 4, 2019)

Today I got the timing down. Did the biscuits and bacon in the oven, and air fried the potatoes so they turned out crispy and perfectly spicy with the serranos. I'm now going upstairs to nap in my grow room.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 4, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4276519


that looks like it need to be in the beautiful thread.....

killer capture..


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 4, 2019)

Slept in, drank some strong coffee. Catching up on my RIU time.
I've got to get my ass dressed and get the snow blower going. Got about 12 inches of snow yesterday.
Got to temper some freezing water for my nutrient reservoir.
Play some God Of War later.

Just another day in paradise!


----------



## ANC (Feb 4, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4276525
> Today I got the timing down. Did the biscuits and bacon in the oven, and air fried the potatoes so they turned out crispy and perfectly spicy with the serranos. I'm now going upstairs to nap in my grow room.


I could eat that


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2019)

raratt said:


> Don't let 40 stop you, I'm 60 and the kid part keeps me going.


I've set an arbitrary date of my 40th birthday to make a decision on whether I want a kid or not. Leaning heavily to the not side right now. If I haven't grown up yet, I'm probably not going to in a little more than a decade.



Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i feel the same as i did when i was in my 20s.....not physically, unfortunately....but i still have the same sense of humor, or lack of one, depending on whose saying...still like the the same kind of books, and movies, still enjoy the company of the same kind of people, when i enjoy the company of people at all....still like animals more than most people...i'm the same....the world changes daily, though


I recently turned 29 so I guess legally speaking 11 years. I was an extreme introvert as a teen and didn't like my classmates or share anything in common with them. I buried myself in books and waited for that part of my life to be over. Not many memories from those years that I look back on fondly. I really started living for me at 19 so I've still got some wild oats to sow and time to make up. I hope I'm surrounded by the same friends with the same sick sense of humor twenty.. thirty years from now.


----------



## ANC (Feb 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> If I haven't grown up yet, I'm probably not going to in a little more than a decade.


You don't have to be...


----------



## lokie (Feb 4, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4276525
> Today I got the timing down. Did the biscuits and bacon in the oven, and air fried the potatoes so they turned out crispy and perfectly spicy with the serranos. I'm now going upstairs to nap in my grow room.


That pic is better than most seen on menus.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 4, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Lovely! I can see just the hint of the double there. That belongs in CN's beautiful thread too.


2 mi down the road it did turn double, but the twin was shitty so I didn't bother; as well it was too risky to operate the camera while driving as there was lots of water crossing the road and pulling you to the ditch


----------



## ANC (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Feb 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've set an arbitrary date of my 40th birthday to make a decision on whether I want a kid or not. Leaning heavily to the not side right now. If I haven't grown up yet, I'm probably not going to in a little more than a decade.
> 
> 
> 
> I recently turned 29 so I guess legally speaking 11 years. I was an extreme introvert as a teen and didn't like my classmates or share anything in common with them. I buried myself in books and waited for that part of my life to be over. Not many memories from those years that I look back on fondly. I really started living for me at 19 so I've still got some wild oats to sow and time to make up. I hope I'm surrounded by the same friends with the same sick sense of humor twenty.. thirty years from now.


I have friends that I have kept in touch with from 30 years ago that I met while overseas in the military. If they are truly your friends time and distance doesn't matter.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 4, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4276519


Thats a cool picture . But I got such a weird vibe from it. Like 80's synth music playing and a large creature from another dimension tears the sky apart at the seams of the rainbow. Just fucking rips the universe apart left to right. Is it just me?


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 4, 2019)

neosapien said:


> Thats a cool picture . But I got such a weird vibe from it. Like 80's synth music playing and a large creature from another dimension tears the sky apart at the seams of the rainbow. Just fucking rips the universe apart left to right. *Is it just me?*


 Nah, that happened about 4 mi down the road; but no '80s synth music it was more like artillery booming and giant locomotives


----------



## raratt (Feb 4, 2019)

Taxes are filed, is it too early for a beer?


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 4, 2019)

raratt said:


> Taxes are filed, is it too early for a beer?


it's always beer o clock some where......


----------



## raratt (Feb 4, 2019)

It's 6:30 in Nova Scotia, I'm late...


----------



## ANC (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 5, 2019)

Morning everyone from this foggy state 66F this morning.....

Hope everyone is good

Coffee is on......

Come on last freeze.........


----------



## raratt (Feb 5, 2019)

35 this morning, wouldn't be surprised if we see a little snow however I don't think it will stick. I haven't seen snow on the ground here in 30 years. The foothills are getting a few inches. I have my java by my side.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 5, 2019)

10:22am and I’m already on my 3rd beer. Smh


Stop selling so many marijuana’s Gary!


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 5, 2019)

we normally don't get snow here.....maybe the cold and wind but that usually bout it. From the looks of it, the lower part of the state is going into spring. Farmers are awaiting till the last freeze if it ever happens. Getting ready to plant...


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 5, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> 10:22am and I’m already on my 3rd beer. Smh
> 
> 
> Stop selling so many marijuana’s Gary!


sup Gary, good to see ya around man


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 5, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> we normally don't get snow here.....maybe the cold and wind but that usually bout it. From the looks of it, the lower part of the state is going into spring. Farmers are awaiting till the last freeze if it ever happens. Getting ready to plant...


Shit, we’re already at 72 degrees in NTX.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 5, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Shit, we’re already at 72 degrees in NTX.


we'll be 77 down here today and maybe tomorrow, think the next little blast happens this weekend....


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 5, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> we'll be 77 down here today and maybe tomorrow, think the next little blast happens this weekend....


Yeah my phone is saying Friday is when we’re gonna get a cold front. But today is looking nice so far. I might thaw some meat out and throw it in the grill.


----------



## raratt (Feb 5, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> phone is saying Friday


I looked at the maps, I think it will be more like Thursday.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 5, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yeah my phone is saying Friday is when we’re gonna get a cold front. But today is looking nice so far. I might thaw some meat out and throw it in the grill.


LOL I read that as throw it in the dumpster!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I read that as throw it in the dumpster!


Alllz teh sausages get thrown in teh dumper...

I’m meant dumpster


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 5, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yeah my phone is saying Friday is when we’re gonna get a cold front. But today is looking nice so far. *I might thaw some meat out and throw it in the grill*.


What'cha thinking? What inspires you?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> Taxes are filed, is it too early for a beer?


I say this with all sincerity, 

I haven't even torrented the software.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 5, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> 10:22am and I’m already on my 3rd beer. Smh
> 
> 
> Stop selling so many marijuana’s Gary!


Do you drink a complimentary beer with them for every oz purchased? What do you break out for the lbs and keys?


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Do you drink a complimentary beer with them for every OZ purchased? What do you break out for the LBs and Keys?


Patron


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 5, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> What'cha thinking? What inspires you?


Idk, I have a brisket point, chicken, pork loin, pork butt, and some sausages in the freezer...


All this dumpster dick talk has my mouth watering for sausage. But it’s ealry enough that I can do brisket or pork butt. 


What do you think my good sir?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 5, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Patron


Just before I fixed my random caps too LOL oh well, I agree!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 5, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Idk, I have a brisket point, chicken, pork loin, pork butt, and some sausages in the freezer...
> 
> 
> All this dumpster dick talk has my mouth watering for sausage. But it’s ealry enough that I can do brisket or pork butt.
> ...


Knowing you it's a prime point as well. What else could you want? Sausages to eat while you wait for the point to finish.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> Taxes are filed, is it too early for a beer?


Never too early, I’m already on #4 




Catch up bitch!


----------



## raratt (Feb 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I say this with all sincerity,
> 
> I haven't even torrented the software.


I'm living on my mil retirement and disability, 0-0=0 It isn't worth my time to itemize.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 5, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yeah my phone is saying Friday is when we’re gonna get a cold front. But today is looking nice so far. I might thaw some meat out and throw it in the grill.


Your cold front is over my area right now and it's a good'n


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Do you drink a complimentary beer with them for every oz purchased? What do you break out for the lbs and keys?


No way, they bring me beer and monies.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 5, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Idk, I have a brisket point, chicken, pork loin, pork butt, and some sausages in the freezer...
> 
> 
> All this dumpster dick talk has my mouth watering for sausage. But it’s ealry enough that I can do brisket or pork butt.
> ...


Beef, it's what's for dinner! Brisket is my vicarious vote. I've been eating a ton of carnitas recently, love that shit; but knowing my bud is gnashing on some beef tonite makes me smile


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 5, 2019)

You there are some days, i just wanna reach through the phone and slap the other person on the other end......

There are some people that shouldn't be close to automobiles....


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> I'm living on my mil retirement and disability, 0-0=0


If you can link that to a military condition you can get VA disability on top of your retirement.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Your cold front is over my area right now and it's a good'nView attachment 4277086


Lol cold front for TX means like 50 


Suck it!


----------



## raratt (Feb 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> If you can link that to a military condition you can get VA disability on top of your retirement.


That is what my disability is.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 5, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Beef, it's what's for dinner! Brisket is my vicarious vote. I've been eating a ton of carnitas recently, love that shit; but knowing my bud is gnashing on some beef tonite makes me smile


Ok brisket it is. I’ll pull it out now. 



Damn I wish I said that to my wife 3 kids ago


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 5, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lol cold front for TX means like 50
> 
> 
> Suck it!


Second invite today! ~brushes teeth~


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> That is what my disability is.


Can you also get SSDI too?


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 5, 2019)

good ol smoked pork loin......yum....


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 5, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> good ol smoked pork sword......yum....


FIFY


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 5, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> good ol smoked pork loin......yum....





cannabineer said:


> Second invite today! ~brushes teeth~


 
Lol this gif works for both of y’all.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> FIFY


that's later for me when i'm on the porch.....cold beer in hand watching the sunset...

oh nice smoke too.....gotta have that.....


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 5, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> that's later for me when i'm on the porch.....cold beer in hand watching the sunset...
> 
> oh nice smoke too.....gotta have that.....


Join Gare and me ... we're running up our CHC, and the more the merrier!

Later we plan to roger the Shrubber.


----------



## raratt (Feb 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Can you also get SSDI too?


I don't think so, but haven't applied, I'm only at 60%


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 5, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> that's later for me when i'm on the porch.....cold beer in hand watching the sunset...
> 
> oh nice smoke too.....gotta have that.....


Hey no joke, ain’t nothing like watching that Texas sunrise/sunset.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 5, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Hey no joke, ain’t nothing like watching that Texas sunrise/sunset.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


>


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 5, 2019)

naw this is texas we have these


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 5, 2019)

@Singlemalt apparently I’m a big fat fucking liar! I just looked and I DONT have that brisket point. Maybe I smoked it when I was drunk. Oh who are we kidding, I definitely smoked it drunk or else it would still be there. I’m usually pretty good with a mental inventory of my freezer and pantry, but I guess this one got away from me.


Pork butt it is then.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 5, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> @Singlemalt apparently I’m a big fat fucking liar! I just looked and I DONT have that brisket point. Maybe I smoked it when I was drunk. Oh who are we kidding, I definitely smoked it drunk or else it would still be there. I’m usually pretty good with a mental inventory of my freezer and pantry, but I guess this one got away from me.
> 
> 
> Pork but it is then.


The pork sword of consolation


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 5, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> @Singlemalt apparently I’m a big fat fucking liar! I just looked and I DONT have that brisket point. Maybe I smoked it when I was drunk. Oh who are we kidding, I definitely smoked it drunk or else it would still be there. I’m usually pretty good with a mental inventory of my freezer and pantry, but I guess this one got away from me.
> 
> 
> Pork but it is then.


Shit happens; set fire to a dumpster and we'll call it even


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 5, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Shit happens; set fire to a dumpster and we'll call it even


Lmao this literally made me spit out beer!


You bastard, that’s alcohol abuse.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 5, 2019)

Freaking wind chills, only in Texas where one have the state is warm and the old is cold AF.....sheesh...


----------



## raratt (Feb 5, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Freaking wind chills, only in Texas where one have the state is warm and the old is cold AF.....sheesh...
> View attachment 4277101


That's why the clouds try to eat the ground...


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 5, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lmao this literally made me spit out beer!
> 
> 
> You bastard, that’s alcohol abuse.


think he owes you another 12pk for that...


----------



## raratt (Feb 5, 2019)

Damn, warmed up too much for snow. I was waiting to watch someone not make the corner in front of my house because they always haul ass through here. My neighbors retaining wall will stop them...


----------



## lokie (Feb 5, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> @Singlemalt apparently I’m a big fat fucking liar! I just looked and I DONT have that brisket point. Maybe I smoked it when I was drunk. Oh who are we kidding, I definitely smoked it drunk or else it would still be there. I’m usually pretty good with a mental inventory of my freezer and pantry, but I guess this one got away from me.
> 
> 
> Pork butt it is then.


Here little piggy.
 

Now that's FRESH!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 5, 2019)

lokie said:


> Here little piggy.
> View attachment 4277112
> 
> Now that's FRESH!


Fresh to death


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 5, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Shit happens; set fire to a dumpster and we'll call it even


You're letting him off to easy! Like there are no other brisket points in TX. Hit the streets Gar, remember you sold those marijuanas for freedom of meat!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 5, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Shit happens; set fire to a dumpster and we'll call it even


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> You're letting him off to easy! Like there are no other brisket points in TX. Hit the streets Gar, remember you sold those marijuanas for freedom of meat!


Nope I’m doing my great state of Texas a service! I know it’s not even noon but I’m in no condition to drive.



You’re welcome Tejas


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 5, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> we normally don't get snow here.....maybe the cold and wind but that usually bout it. From the looks of it, the lower part of the state is going into spring. Farmers are awaiting till the last freeze if it ever happens. Getting ready to plant...


it ain't really safe here till the first of may. you can plant hardier stuff around tax day, but there's still a good chance of frost till at least the first of may.
i've already started pumpkins, squash, and watermelons a couple of days ago, in cups. i'm going to go put out some black plastic over the bed and let that ground get really warm before i put anything out, last year the pumpkin and watermelons didn't do shit, think the ground was still too cold when i planted them


----------



## raratt (Feb 5, 2019)

Uber brisket run?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


>


he said A...now we got to go fuck up two more briskets.....


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


>


This belongs in the"Beautiful" thread. The majesty!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 5, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Nope I’m doing my great state of Texas a service! I know it’s not even noon but I’m in no condition to drive.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re welcome Tejas



This was me Monday. Sunday was fun.


----------



## raratt (Feb 5, 2019)

Almond trees are starting to bloom, I need to spray my peach for curly leaf.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 5, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4277142
> This was me Monday. Sunday was fun.


There definitely ain’t no bitch in my blood. One time I shit my liver out. I just pushed that punk bitch back in and duct taped my butt cheeks together and then slammed another beer. 


FYI the duct tape is till holding up to this day.


----------



## ANC (Feb 5, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> No way, they bring me beer and monies.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 5, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> There definitely ain’t no bitch in my blood. One time I shit my liver out. I just pushed that punk bitch back in and duct taped my butt cheeks together and then slammed another beer.
> 
> 
> FYI the duct tape is till holding up to this day.


Haha


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 5, 2019)

I think someone finally broke the sky, white stuff is falling out of it, sort of like white stuffing.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 5, 2019)

back away from the vape , back away......


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I think someone finally broke the sky, white stuff is falling out of it, sort of like white, stuffing.


We got about 21/2', power has been out since midnight, Lost my damn car keys shoveling snow, cant find my spare, but I did find 1/2 a jar of lost weed that's still pretty tasty, it will keep me busy till the snow melts and I can hunt for the keys


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 5, 2019)

A few of my neighbors are outside shoveling their driveways. 
Not sure why. 
They can't wait a day for it to melt?


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 5, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> We got about 21/2', power has been out since midnight, Lost my damn car keys shoveling snow, cant find my spare, but I did find 1/2 a jar of lost weed that's still pretty tasty, it will keep me busy till the snow melts and I can hunt for the keys


Hmmm, business opportunity: Snow melting service; drag a flaming dumpster behind a John Deere and park in driveways for a bit.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 5, 2019)

Dix!



No really I’m still coherent, which is code for I can still shove dix in my mouth.


Ijs




Who’s ready?


I know I am!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 5, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Dix!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what meat are you smoking?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> So what meat are smoking?


A small pork butt


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 5, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> A small pork butt
> View attachment 4277366


Looks delicious, the usual Obie Cue's rub?


----------



## Coloradoclear (Feb 5, 2019)

Well I uh . . . am practicing drying things.


----------



## raratt (Feb 5, 2019)

Coloradoclear said:


> Well I uh . . . am practicing drying things.


Love me some shrooms.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 5, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> A small pork butt
> View attachment 4277366


----------



## raratt (Feb 5, 2019)

I like little butts and I cannot...oh wait a minute...


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> So what meat are you smoking?


You guys are slowin down; that Q was beggin a wisecrack:

someone has to do it,


"Mine"


----------



## dstroy (Feb 5, 2019)

Made “some” RSO 

     

Almost done, last batch to evap. As soon as those bubbles go away the alcohol is mostly gone. Oh man...


----------



## Bareback (Feb 5, 2019)

I did this on Sunday and that pretty much sums up how behind i am. 

Added a few inches of compost to the blueberries and plum trees, also did a few air layering pots and tried to take cuttings....not very hopeful for the cuttings but it didn't cost anything so why not. And added some mulch for good measure. 

It looks like they will bloom early again this year and probably have more freezing weather that will ruin the harvest again.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 5, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Made “some” RSO
> 
> View attachment 4277421 View attachment 4277422 View attachment 4277423 View attachment 4277424 View attachment 4277428
> 
> Almost done, last batch to evap. As soon as those bubbles go away the alcohol is mostly gone. Oh man...


What does vacuum sealing the spoon do?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 5, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> You guys are slowin down; that Q was beggin a wisecrack:
> 
> someone has to do it,
> 
> ...


LOL about time you did something!


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL about time you did something!


Why? I'm comfortably retired no sane person wants me back working


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 5, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Why? I'm comfortably retired no sane person wants me back working


LOL as if I'm sane, now pick up that wisecrack, carry that snark


----------



## dstroy (Feb 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> What does vacuum sealing the spoon do?


Weight, gotta weigh it down. To keep everything even heat in the water bath.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 5, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Weight, gotta weigh it down. To keep everything even heat in the water bath.


Lol... makes sense. But now my mind is saying use a rock... rock up some marijuana..... hahaha....


Sorry....beer+weed=stupid jokes..


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 5, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Lol... makes sense. But now my mind is saying use a rock... rock up some marijuana..... hahaha....
> 
> 
> Sorry....beer+weed=stupid jokes..


Wine/beer same outcome


----------



## raratt (Feb 5, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Weight, gotta weigh it down. To keep everything even heat in the water bath.


Gonna do some of that tomorrow, I have some marbles I was going to use for weight. They didn't make too much gas and float during decarb?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Feb 6, 2019)

I resemble that picture

So far I made it rain.
Also took some clones
And about to go jar up some dried bud at another site.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 6, 2019)

I've been up for about an hour now, it's 62f a little foggy but the forecast is for 78f today 80f tommorow...... it's so damn hard to go to work.

Beer....weed....BBQ....#thug life


----------



## dstroy (Feb 6, 2019)

raratt said:


> Gonna do some of that tomorrow, I have some marbles I was going to use for weight. They didn't make too much gas and float during decarb?


No, this material is very dry and the temperature is low 203f. If it tried to float I would just cut a corner of the bag that’s out of the water. 

But since I started really prepping the material I haven’t had to do that. No reason it can’t be super low water content when it goes in the bag, so it’s extra dry.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 6, 2019)

New tray of 22 clones I did last night. There's Strawberry Cheesecake, Cindy 99, OG Kush and Trainwreck in there. My new stable of beautiful ladies - 


 

Tray #4 (of four) pics. They have another 3 weeks to go. Lots of Strawberry Cheesecake in this tray. It's my new fav plant - It's a hybrid of Chronic, White Widow, and UK Cheese, and this pheno tastes exactly like its name. Almost 3% CBD, it takes all your problems away then you sleep like a baby... after eating everything in a 50 foot radius. The nugs are dense, the node spacing is tightly stacked, she's a big producer. Also, about 24% THC. I'll try to post some good nug pics later...


----------



## raratt (Feb 6, 2019)

dstroy said:


> No, this material is very dry and the temperature is low 203f. If it tried to float I would just cut a corner of the bag that’s out of the water.
> 
> But since I started really prepping the material I haven’t had to do that. No reason it can’t be super low water content when it goes in the bag, so it’s extra dry.


I'm going to use a rice cooker, it gets right near 212 so my temp will be close to yours. Do you just oven dry for a bit before bagging them?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 6, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> New tray of 22 clones I did last night. There's Strawberry Cheesecake, Cindy 99, OG Kush and Trainwreck in there. My new stable of beautiful ladies -
> 
> 
> View attachment 4277644
> ...


Very nice and it looks so warm


----------



## raratt (Feb 6, 2019)

33 this morning with plenty of frost, headed to low 50's this afternoon. Headed to the Commissary this afternoon to pick up some tri tip and baby back ribs while they are on sale.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 6, 2019)

raratt said:


> 33 this morning with plenty of frost, headed to low 50's this afternoon. Headed to the Commissary this afternoon to pick up some tri tip and baby back ribs while they are on sale.


I could use some of those  it's 36 here this morning.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 6, 2019)

raratt said:


> I'm going to use a rice cooker, it gets right near 212 so my temp will be close to yours. Do you just oven dry for a bit before bagging them?


Rick Simpson uses a Black & Decker rice cooker in his video, and coincidentally, it's the same one I use for cannabutter. 
Got it from NewEgg a long time ago for less than $20. 

It even works for cooking rice!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 6, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> New tray of 22 clones I did last night. There's Strawberry Cheesecake, Cindy 99, OG Kush and Trainwreck in there. My new stable of beautiful ladies -
> 
> 
> View attachment 4277644
> ...


You running 100% perlite?


----------



## dstroy (Feb 6, 2019)

raratt said:


> I'm going to use a rice cooker, it gets right near 212 so my temp will be close to yours. Do you just oven dry for a bit before bagging them?


Nope, right out of the freezer and into a bag. I just grind it up as part of what I do at harvest time after the trim dries and throw it in the freezer, then put it in a container with some dessicant if I want to make some RSO, still in the freezer.

The airtight container in the freezer with dessicant is what brings the moisture content down to the point it wont float (probably). But if it does just use displacement to keep most of the air out.


----------



## raratt (Feb 6, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Strawberry Cheesecake


The nursery I get my clones from has one they call the same thing, but they say it is bred from Purple Panty Dropper x Forum Cut of GSC from Humboldt seed company. Pic won't load at the moment. Yours sounds like one I would like to grow also.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> You running 100% perlite?


Almost. Each pot has about 2 inches of rockwool cubes at the bottom to keep the perlite from sifting through. I think I'm going to start adding some vermiculite to the mix for the clones in solo cups, and to the mom's pots. I have to water those too often for my taste...


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 6, 2019)

raratt said:


> The nursery I get my clones from has one they call the same thing, but they say it is bred from Purple Panty Dropper x Forum Cut of GSC from Humboldt seed company. Pic won't load at the moment. Yours sounds like one I would like to grow also.


The strain is from Heavyweight seeds - https://www.leafly.com/indica/strawberry-cheesecake

*What is Strawberry Cheesecake?*
By combining Chronic, White Widow, and Cheese, Heavyweight Seeds has created a delicious 70% indica-dominant hybrid deserving of the name Strawberry Cheesecake. The intensely sweet, creamy berry flavors of this strain linger on the palate while pain melts away and the mind soars with creative energy. Featuring THC levels over 20% and CBD levels of 2% or more, Strawberry Cheesecake can be beneficial in managing chronic pain as well as treating symptoms of depression and chronic fatigue.


I grew out about 25 phenos to find the one I love, but other phenos were very nice, as well. Easy plant, very mold resistant, fast grower, roots easily. Great bag appeal


----------



## raratt (Feb 6, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> The strain is from Heavyweight seeds - https://www.leafly.com/indica/strawberry-cheesecake
> 
> *What is Strawberry Cheesecake?*
> By combining Chronic, White Widow, and Cheese, Heavyweight Seeds has created a delicious 70% indica-dominant hybrid deserving of the name Strawberry Cheesecake. The intensely sweet, creamy berry flavors of this strain linger on the palate while pain melts away and the mind soars with creative energy. Featuring THC levels over 20% and CBD levels of 2% or more, Strawberry Cheesecake can be beneficial in managing chronic pain as well as treating symptoms of depression and chronic fatigue.
> ...


This one is supposed to taste pretty much the same, however it is a darker leafed version. I can't get a pic to load or I would share it.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 6, 2019)

raratt said:


> This one is supposed to taste pretty much the same, however it is a darker leafed version. I can't get a pic to load or I would share it.



I can't seem to load pics currently, either. I think I broke the site with my awesome grow room pics early this morning. Sorry about that...


----------



## raratt (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 6, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Almost. Each pot has about 2 inches of rockwool cubes at the bottom to keep the perlite from sifting through. I think I'm going to start adding some vermiculite to the mix for the clones in solo cups, and to the mom's pots. I have to water those too often for my taste...


Do you use silica in your nute?


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 6, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Do you use silica in your nute?



I don't, unless there is some in my Dutch Master Gold nutes I'm not aware of. Have you found it to be significantly beneficial?


----------



## raratt (Feb 6, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I can't seem to load pics currently, either. I think I broke the site with my awesome grow room pics early this morning. Sorry about that...


I started a "pics" thread in the support section and told them, if you want to give them some info also.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 6, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I don't, unless there is some in my Dutch Master Gold nutes I'm not aware of. Have you found it to be significantly beneficial?


In coco yes. I was curious because your medium seems like a pretty good source of soluble silica. I was thinking you wouldn't need to add it expressly.


----------



## raratt (Feb 6, 2019)

@tyler.durden this is what they call their Strawberry Cheesecake strain. Pics work now.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 6, 2019)

raratt said:


> @tyler.durden this is what they call their Strawberry Cheesecake strain. Pics work now.View attachment 4277737


That's pretty, entirely different than Heavyweight Seed's version. I'd pull up the Leafly description next time you visit the dispensary, and ask them about it. Perhaps we've finally run out of original names to give to weed strains and we're simply having to reuse them at this point...


----------



## raratt (Feb 6, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> That's pretty, entirely different than Heavyweight Seed's version. I'd pull up the Leafly description next time you visit the dispensary, and ask them about it. Perhaps we've finally run out of original names to give to weed strains and we're simply having to reuse them at this point...


Totally different lineage also, here is what the nursery says: "With years in the making, Strawberry Cheesecake #11 is the most decadent in her class. She has all the density of GSC mixed with the PPD's outrageous sweetness. Powerful notes of Strawberry Jam mixed with a underlying buttery cheese note gave this variety its delicious name. Huge trichome production accompanied with balanced uplifting effects, make Strawberry Cheesecake perfect for a day of exploring." I can email the nursery and ask. I may just roll the dice and pick up a clone to find out myself, I can legally buy them in my state.


----------



## raratt (Feb 6, 2019)

As long as I am doing strawberry I should pick up one of these also, "Strawberry Banana" Looks cool anyway.


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 7, 2019)

I finished my pedal board today.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 7, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> I finished my pedal board today.
> 
> View attachment 4278227


must be a hell of a bicycle


----------



## raratt (Feb 7, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> I finished my pedal board today.
> 
> View attachment 4278227


Are you ready to make some noise!!!!!!!


----------



## raratt (Feb 7, 2019)

Damn, nursery didn't drop off the clones I wanted. Oh well, maybe next week.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 7, 2019)

seriously though, is all that for one instrument? a guitar, i'm assuming? how many effects are on that one board?


----------



## ANC (Feb 7, 2019)

Like the Big Muff I have two pedals from that set... I think one is the Original Wah wah, and I can't remember what the other one is.
Was from my Dad's band playing days.


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 8, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> seriously though, is all that for one instrument? a guitar, i'm assuming? how many effects are on that one board?


Well...not just one:



Left to right:
2008 Gibson ES 355 1958 Mickey Ears reissue.

1995 Epiphone Les Paul Standard (best sounding guitar of them all with TV Jones pickups and a Jimmy Page wiring rig.)

2008 Gibson Les Paul Black Beauty reissue.

1986 Fender Stratocaster. My first guitar I bought brand new. Not the factory neck. That neck came from Mr. Jerry Reed's 1974 Strat.

1989 Fender 12 string. Presently strung as a 6 string.

There are 7 stomp box effects. From left to right, top to bottom:

1990 DOD USA Delay with sampler. (Edge and David Gilmore use it.)

2010 Electro Harmonix Big Muff Pi with tone and wicker switches. Kurt Cobain, Jerry Cantrell, Billy Corgan, Jimmy Hendrix

Seymour Duncan 805 Overdrive. This replaced my Ibanez TS9 I used for decades. It is, hands down, the best OD on the planet. Pretty much everybody uses it these days and it just came out about 5 years ago.

Joyo Dyna Compressor. I think I'm the only man that uses it. Most people like so much compression it's stupid. I like very subtle compression and this pedal is it.

1989 Electro Harmonix Small Clone Chorus. Made most famous by Kurt Cobain but used by many others.

Danelectro Tuna Melt Vibrato. Used by many people who never admit it because it's a cheap pedal. John Fogerty, Tom Morello and even Elvis Costello have used it. Best bang for the buck on earth.

Power supply.

Moog Expression Pedal. This thing I use mainly as volume control but I can assign it to any axis effect in the amp.

1987 Original Dunlop Crybaby Wah Wah. I bought this for one song way back: Voodoo Child. My hands being as bad as they are these days I don't play that tune much anymore, but I do still use it for Tales of Brave Ulysses and more recently The One You Know by Alice in Chains.

The black bar at the bottom is the Boss GA FC controller that controls all the channels and effects in my Boss Katana 100 212. It has the ability to model pretty much any amp and gives access to 55 BOSS effects pedals.

So, all told, the number of effects is essentially limitless.


----------



## ANC (Feb 8, 2019)

Kitchen sink mixer tap ate a washer.
I fixed it but even the walls are wet.

Luckily it is warmish over here.


----------



## raratt (Feb 8, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Fender 12 string.


I have one that isn't electric/acoustic that I put a pickup in, and an Ibanez E/A.


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 8, 2019)

raratt said:


> I have one that isn't electric/acoustic that I put a pickup in, and an Ibanez E/A.


A good friend of mine down in Charleston, SC has her father's 1964 Gibson J-45. Each year we go down there I take that thing out to their dock and play it for a couple hours every evening. Best sounding accoustic guitar I've ever played...and I played my father's '69 Martin D 28.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 8, 2019)

We are supposed to get 6" of snow today. 

Seattle prepares for "snowpocalypse"
So embarrassing... 

https://komonews.com/news/local/photos-seattle-prepares-for-snowpocalypse?fbclid=IwAR30eb3ps2npuHOKdHRSpDdXjISFCz6SScy5oY-akdtDi4y77TfKAbRVfFQ


----------



## raratt (Feb 8, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> A good friend of mine down in Charleston, SC has her father's 1964 Gibson J-45. Each year we go down there I take that thing out to their dock and play it for a couple hours every evening. Best sounding acoustic guitar I've ever played...and I played my father's '69 Martin D 28.


I played a 50 something martin decades ago, beautiful sound. I have an Orpheus nylon stringed guitar that I learned on that has an amazing sound for a little guitar, going to replace the machines and give it to my grandkids. I play mostly rhythm, learned a lot of Neil Young by ear, I can't read music...lol


----------



## ANC (Feb 8, 2019)

It seems celery is useless against the cold.


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 8, 2019)

ANC said:


> It seems celery is useless against the cold.


Not if it's floating in a bloody mary.


----------



## raratt (Feb 8, 2019)

Went to the pound today to adopt a new family member, she is 5 mos old and we'll get her Wed of next week after a visit to the vet. Still working on a name for her, wife came up with Roxy, she does kinda look like a granite rock.


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 8, 2019)

raratt said:


> Went to the pound today to adopt a new family member, she is 5 mos old and we'll get her Wed of next week after a visit to the vet. Still working on a name for her, wife came up with Roxy, she does kinda look like a granite rock.View attachment 4278788


Softer, Riley.


----------



## raratt (Feb 8, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Softer, Riley.


When she said Roxy I broke into the Police song Roxanne, she threw a pillow at me, she hates that song...lol


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 8, 2019)

raratt said:


> Went to the pound today to adopt a new family member, she is 5 mos old and we'll get her Wed of next week after a visit to the vet. Still working on a name for her, wife came up with Roxy, she does kinda look like a granite rock.View attachment 4278788


I made it in and out of Downey today. I'm exhausted. The dog I went to rescue isn't rescuable; terminal cancer and cataracts. He was a sweet old guy too. I hate people.


----------



## raratt (Feb 8, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I made it in and out of Downey today. I'm exhausted. The dog I went to rescue isn't rescuable; terminal cancer and cataracts. He was a sweet old guy too. I hate people.


That sucks, I couldn't do what you do, it breaks my heart every time we loose one.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 8, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I made it in and out of Downey today. I'm exhausted. The dog I went to rescue isn't rescuable; terminal cancer and cataracts. He was a sweet old guy too. I hate people.


----------



## ANC (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## dangledo (Feb 9, 2019)

What's up, riu'ers? Been a minute since I've been on. This is by far the busiest winter I've had to date-'03. It's been 1-3 inches about every other day all of January with about an inch of ice throughout the month. We had close to a foot before the year even started.

Unfortunately/fortunately i dropped some accounts and sold a truck/ plow just before the early November 8" snow that we got. At the time, it just wasn't worth the squeeze. I did sell the plow truck to an old buddy that worked with me for 10+ and no longer had the time to run this gig and needed to do his own thing. It's been a really good start up year for him, so I'm really glad it went that way. Plus, he's the best out there so he's taken really good care of those accounts. Win/win in my book. 

Popped some slymeballs and goofy grape early December and they're about finished up. 9 females and 5 are keepers. Now I've gotta decide what's the best and can't really until I've chopped and smoked. A frosty all purple mimosa pheno of goofy grape is a definite. Smells like sweet orange cake. Two frosty slymeballs with the unmistakeable lemon/lime slurpee smell are a definite, too

Now that i think about it, i probably know what is staying. One of the dudes i kept smells of orange soda so it was a no brainer to cut and reveg to hit up the fruity ladies on the next rip. The smell from this go-round is so unique, even my wife can tell a difference when i come from the garden. Fruity with a bit of fuel behind it. Can't fuggin wait for the first puff. 

Haven't been this excited for a while. Skunky strains really haven't had a spot in my garden for a few years now. Hmmm. That's all i used to go for. 

Now i need to catch up on about 15 pages of this and a couple other threads. Thinking of some ribs and chicken on the smoker today, cause well, you know, another 1-3 forecasted for tomorrow.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 9, 2019)

dangledo said:


> What's up, riu'ers? Been a minute since I've been on. This is by far the busiest winter I've had to date-'03. It's been 1-3 inches about every other day all of January with about an inch of ice throughout the month. We had close to a foot before the year even started.
> 
> Unfortunately/fortunately i dropped some accounts and sold a truck/ plow just before the early November 8" snow that we got. At the time, it just wasn't worth the squeeze. I did sell the plow truck to an old buddy that worked with me for 10+ and no longer had the time to run this gig and needed to do his own thing. It's been a really good start up year for him, so I'm really glad it went that way. Plus, he's the best out there so he's taken really good care of those accounts. Win/win in my book.
> 
> ...


good to see you here!
Give us a smoke report!


----------



## dangledo (Feb 9, 2019)

Did a reverse sear on a 20 oz ribeye. 240 on the smoker for 30 minutes. Wrapped for 20 to absorb the juices, then onto the gas grill at 500 for a minute each side. A nice medium throughout without a tough outer(like a normal sear) and perfectly rendered fat. Not one inedible piece on that bad boy. Fuck i could go for another one now!


Youkon golds on the smoker (wrapped) for an hour with oo, salt, pepper and finished with some kerrygold Irish butter. Sooo good.

Usually my morning coffee keeps the appetite away but damn I'm hungry again


----------



## dangledo (Feb 9, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> good to see you here!
> Give us a smoke report!


Thanks dude! You know i will


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 9, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Did a reverse sear on a 20 oz ribeye. 240 on the smoker for 30 minutes. Wrapped for 20 to absorb the juices, then onto the gas grill at 500 for a minute each side. A nice medium throughout without a tough outer(like a normal sear) and perfectly rendered fat. Not one inedible piece on that bad boy. Fuck i could go for another one now!
> View attachment 4279240
> 
> Youkon golds on the smoker (wrapped) for an hour with oo, salt, pepper and finished with some kerrygold Irish butter. Sooo good.
> ...


MAN that looks good! I'd EAT that.


----------



## raratt (Feb 9, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Did a reverse sear on a 20 oz ribeye. 240 on the smoker for 30 minutes. Wrapped for 20 to absorb the juices, then onto the gas grill at 500 for a minute each side. A nice medium throughout without a tough outer(like a normal sear) and perfectly rendered fat. Not one inedible piece on that bad boy. Fuck i could go for another one now!
> View attachment 4279240
> 
> Youkon golds on the smoker (wrapped) for an hour with oo, salt, pepper and finished with some kerrygold Irish butter. Sooo good.
> ...


I need to go cook breakfast now. All of a sudden I'm really hungry...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 9, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Did a reverse sear on a 20 oz ribeye. 240 on the smoker for 30 minutes. Wrapped for 20 to absorb the juices, then onto the gas grill at 500 for a minute each side. A nice medium throughout without a tough outer(like a normal sear) and perfectly rendered fat. Not one inedible piece on that bad boy. Fuck i could go for another one now!
> View attachment 4279240
> 
> Youkon golds on the smoker (wrapped) for an hour with oo, salt, pepper and finished with some kerrygold Irish butter. Sooo good.
> ...


looks good....but, what's oo?


----------



## dangledo (Feb 9, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> looks good....but, what's oo?


Olive oil.

I'd do butter the whole time but it turns brown and gives an off taste.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 9, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Did a reverse sear on a 20 oz ribeye. 240 on the smoker for 30 minutes. Wrapped for 20 to absorb the juices, then onto the gas grill at 500 for a minute each side. A nice medium throughout without a tough outer(like a normal sear) and perfectly rendered fat. Not one inedible piece on that bad boy. Fuck i could go for another one now!
> View attachment 4279240
> 
> Youkon golds on the smoker (wrapped) for an hour with oo, salt, pepper and finished with some kerrygold Irish butter. Sooo good.
> ...


Jesus, now I'm ravenous. That's some serious porn


----------



## raratt (Feb 9, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Did a reverse sear on a 20 oz ribeye. 240 on the smoker for 30 minutes. Wrapped for 20 to absorb the juices, then onto the gas grill at 500 for a minute each side. A nice medium throughout without a tough outer(like a normal sear) and perfectly rendered fat. Not one inedible piece on that bad boy. Fuck i could go for another one now!
> View attachment 4279240
> 
> Youkon golds on the smoker (wrapped) for an hour with oo, salt, pepper and finished with some kerrygold Irish butter. Sooo good.
> ...


That works great with asparagus too, I like to splash a little lemon juice on them also.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 9, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Jesus, now I'm ravenous. That's some serious porn


Ty. I think it was the best steak I've cooked to date. Never did the wrap and rest for steak and i think it made all the difference. Also sat to room temp before it hit any heat. Very tender for a ribeye.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 9, 2019)

raratt said:


> That works great with asparagus too, I like to splash a little lemon juice on them also.


Hmmm that may just be what I've been missing. This cold weather only has me thinking potatoes.

Love some asparagus with fish. Maybe some scallops. Hmmm now I'm not sure if I'll do chicken today... 

I'll let the missus decide


----------



## raratt (Feb 9, 2019)

I have some almond wood I need to cut up into smaller pieces for my smoker, I have heard it is a nice mild smoke. I have a prime rib I would like to do that way. Asparagus is expensive this time of year, they grow a lot near me so during the season I can get it relatively cheap.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 9, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Did a reverse sear on a 20 oz ribeye. 240 on the smoker for 30 minutes. Wrapped for 20 to absorb the juices, then onto the gas grill at 500 for a minute each side. A nice medium throughout without a tough outer(like a normal sear) and perfectly rendered fat. Not one inedible piece on that bad boy. Fuck i could go for another one now!
> View attachment 4279240
> 
> Youkon golds on the smoker (wrapped) for an hour with oo, salt, pepper and finished with some kerrygold Irish butter. Sooo good.
> ...


That looks so good, nice job.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 9, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Olive oil.
> 
> I'd do butter the whole time but it turns brown and gives an off taste.


Lard
seriously, lard.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 9, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Lard
> seriously, lard.


BUTTER FAT! 

dat kerrygold doe



curious2garden said:


> That looks so good, nice job.


You know i was thinking of you guys when i pulled it from the grill. 

Oh yeah, that's going on the wdya thread


----------



## too larry (Feb 9, 2019)

Nice looking steak. The wife has been testing out new sweet potato and kale recipes. So far my favorite is with leaks and onions. The one with Johnsonville Cheddar and Jalapeno sausage wasn't bad either.

I had a What's for Supper thread on two different platforms for two or three years. I need to remember to take pictures of my food.


----------



## ANC (Feb 9, 2019)

raratt said:


> That works great with asparagus too


I always knew there was something not right about you.


----------



## too larry (Feb 9, 2019)

I priced getting a couple of acres cleared right behind the house. $2K per acre. So the wife suggested I start with the tractor and chainsaw, and see how long it will take to clear a spot big enough for two sheds. We had a log cabin when I was a kid. If it wasn't so time consuming, I would stack the logs somewhere and peel the bark off them when I get to it. I just doubt I would ever get around to it.

I did work half a day on the down trees out past the garden. Got about half of them out to the road and cut up in FEMA approved lengths.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 9, 2019)

too larry said:


> I priced getting a couple of acres cleared right behind the house. $2K per acre. So the wife suggested I start with the tractor and chainsaw, and see how long it will take to clear a spot big enough for two sheds. We had a log cabin when I was a kid. If it wasn't so time consuming, I would stack the logs somewhere and peel the bark off them when I get to it. I just doubt I would ever get around to it.
> 
> I did work half a day on the down trees out past the garden. Got about half of them out to the road and cut up in FEMA approved lengths.


What are FEMA approved lengths?


----------



## raratt (Feb 9, 2019)

ANC said:


> I always knew there was something not right about you.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 9, 2019)

ANC said:


> I always knew there was something not right about you.


I pressure cooked an artichoke the other day and thought of you while I was consuming it.


----------



## ANC (Feb 9, 2019)

I even know the secret to cooking them without fucking up the texture like most people do...
I just can't in good conscience share it.


----------



## too larry (Feb 9, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> What are FEMA approved lengths?


8 foot is the official length. But the guys on the debris trucks will take up to 15 foot if it's not too big around. I just drag the tree to the road then cut it so it lays down pretty good and there are no limbs out in the road. When the pile gets too spread out I put the box blade on and push it in a pile. The word on the street is they are leaving in April, so I need to do what I'm going to do by then. It's really hard to get a burn permit. So much fuel on the ground, everyone is scared of fire season this year.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 9, 2019)

ANC said:


> I even know the secret to cooking them without fucking up the texture like most people do...
> I just can't in good conscience share it.


Pressure cooking did it for me.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 9, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Pressure cooking did it for me.


I steam them


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 9, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I steam them


So did I until I got my new pressure cooker, 10 minutes and they are perfect!


----------



## dangledo (Feb 9, 2019)

Not sure how a buddy's mom made artichokes but they were parmesan crusted and fucking delicious.

*Wife not hungry as she not feeling well. 2 pounds of wings and 12er of day old Budweiser for me. It's really not bad when it hasn't been skunked with temp changes. Buddy brought it by when he grabbed some tinc. Sure why not.


----------



## raratt (Feb 9, 2019)

48 degrees and rain. What a nasty day out. Good for sleeping.


----------



## lokie (Feb 9, 2019)

too larry said:


> I priced getting a couple of acres cleared right behind the house. $2K per acre. So the wife suggested I start with the tractor and chainsaw, and see how long it will take to clear a spot big enough for two sheds. We had a log cabin when I was a kid. If it wasn't so time consuming, I would stack the logs somewhere and peel the bark off them when I get to it. *I just doubt I would ever get around to it*.
> 
> I did work half a day on the down trees out past the garden. Got about half of them out to the road and cut up in FEMA approved lengths.









Here ya go.

You're welcome.


----------



## raratt (Feb 9, 2019)

lokie said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> You're welcome.


I have one of those somewhere, but I haven't gotten around to looking for it.


----------



## too larry (Feb 9, 2019)

lokie said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> You're welcome.


Thank you. That's exactly what I needed. Ha ha.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 9, 2019)

too larry said:


> I priced getting a couple of acres cleared right behind the house. $2K per acre. So the wife suggested I start with the tractor and chainsaw, and see how long it will take to clear a spot big enough for two sheds. We had a log cabin when I was a kid. If it wasn't so time consuming, I would stack the logs somewhere and peel the bark off them when I get to it. I just doubt I would ever get around to it.
> 
> I did work half a day on the down trees out past the garden. Got about half of them out to the road and cut up in FEMA approved lengths.


I did some research on the best wood for log cabins in my area, and a specialist contacted me to inform me that there's no good wood for cabins in the south due to the high humidity, so I asked " well what about all the thousands of two hundred year old cabins all over the south " and he replied " old growth forest, do you have any old growth forest to cut " ahhhhhh no but thanks for clearing that up for me. However with proper maintenance pine is good just don't let it go punk. I work with Beatle killed pine a lot it's not structural but it sure is pretty.


----------



## raratt (Feb 9, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I did some research on the best wood for log cabins in my area, and a specialist contacted me to inform me that there's no good wood for cabins in the south due to the high humidity, so I asked " well what about all the thousands of two hundred year old cabins all over the south " and he replied " old growth forest, do you have any old growth forest to cut " ahhhhhh no but thanks for clearing that up for me. However with proper maintenance pine is good just don't let it go punk. I work with Beatle killed pine a lot it's not structural but it sure is pretty.


Long leaf yellow pine is what they used, if I remember correctly.


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 9, 2019)

too larry said:


> Thank you. That's exactly what I needed. Ha ha.


Imagine how many you could make if you had a cnc router?

A question about lunar cycles and harvesting for anyone willing ro indulge. Waxing/waning, ascending/descending, apogee/perigee? 
Me waxing, as close to ascention and perigee as possible.


----------



## raratt (Feb 9, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Imagine how many you could make if you had a cnc router?
> 
> A question about lunar cycles and harvesting for anyone willing ro indulge. Waxing/waning, ascending/descending, apogee/perigee?
> Me waxing, as close to ascention and perigee as possible.


I believe the Old Farmers Almanac said to plant on a new moon, I don't remember about harvest though.


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 9, 2019)

raratt said:


> I believe the Old Farmers Almanac said to plant on a new moon, I don't remember about harvest though.


I have developed my preferences based on a few sources, the almanac, rudolpf steiner, random readings, probably most important , my own observation. Sometimes the plants aren't "on it" though and I accept that.

Edit, chopped a few several days ago and a few more will come down in a few days, I would have liked to wait 6 or 7.


----------



## raratt (Feb 9, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I have developed my preferences based on a few sources, the almanac, rudolpf steiner, random readings, probably most important , my own observation. Sometimes the plants aren't "on it" though and I accept that.
> 
> Edit, chopped a few several days ago and a few more will come down in a few days, I would have liked to wait 6 or 7.


I believe the plants determine when it is time regardless of what the moon is doing. Too many variables with genotypes and local/indoor conditions. Not to pish posh your observations, it also depends on how "ripe" you want your buds.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 10, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Imagine how many you could make if you had a cnc router?
> 
> A question about lunar cycles and harvesting for anyone willing ro indulge. Waxing/waning, ascending/descending, apogee/perigee?
> Me waxing, as close to ascention and perigee as possible.


Big fat and juicy, Gibbous comes to mind.


----------



## ANC (Feb 10, 2019)

I thought you said fat gibbons


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 10, 2019)

ANC said:


> I thought you said fat gibbons



That is one gibbous gibbon







And here is a gibbon's moon


----------



## lokie (Feb 10, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> *Big fat *and juicy, *Gibbous *comes to mind.


BFG says Separate Busses is the secret to success.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 10, 2019)

I was cussing PG&E around 4, off, on, off , on off on my poor plants & bulbs.
I made the mistake of thinking the first 30 min was it and turned off the generator.

Time to go to work. I need a blade for that truck.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 10, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> I was cussing PG&E around 4, off, on, off , on off on my poor plants & bulbs.
> I made the mistake of thinking the first 30 min was it and turned off the generator.
> 
> Time to go to work. I need a blade for that truck.
> View attachment 4279798


 Hell; it's snowing at 1400 feet here. Argh.


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> I believe the plants determine when it is time regardless of what the moon is doing. Too many variables with genotypes and local/indoor conditions. Not to pish posh your observations, it also depends on how "ripe" you want your buds.


Agreed. Hear me out. When seeds are planted on cycle they seem to fall into allignment, clones, not so much but I also dont consider the moon when cloning or switching to flower. If seeds arent planted on cycle then they may or may not fall into allignment.

The one thing that seems most interisting to me is what seems to be the appearance of new growth after perigee. To me towards the end this new growth is undesireable, if the plant is 2 weeks away from tricome ripeness on perigee it is better to chop than to let it go because the new development wont be at all mature, where the 2 week premature plant is at a more optimum harvest point. The value gained (mass) from going the extra 2 weeks sacrifices quality. I keep coming back to the 70% rule for pistils, you can push either side of it but honestly I have missed more often than hit when I deviated from the rule.

My observations are limited and biased tho.


----------



## lokie (Feb 10, 2019)

I made someone smile today.

A cashier at a convenience store that I stop by infrequently.
She has worked there for a few years. 

Last year she she was not working when I stopped so I thought
maybe she had moved on. This morn she was working.

I told her it was good to see her and inquired about her absence.
She said she had been working at a different location.

I told her "You are very attractive and I like stopping here when you are working."

She rewarded me with a smile.






I bid her a good day and left the store.

I don't see her often so she may not remember that I exist other than that one line.


Is offering a compliment without being prompted to a "stranger" considered

Creepy old man?






or

Mysterious Gentleman?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 10, 2019)

lokie said:


> I made someone smile today.
> 
> A cashier at a convenience store that I stop by infrequently.
> She has worked there for a few years.
> ...


 I believe that you can answer the question by checking the criterion "visible erection y/n"


----------



## raratt (Feb 10, 2019)

I guess I'm at a crossroads. I picked up some hoods/ballasts thinking I could make a couple bucks to help fund an LED strip build but it seems the market is flooded with them at the moment. I have 3 600W MH/HPS ballasts and I am tempted to do a 315W CMH conversion on two of the hoods and try to run a pair of the bulbs off one of the ballasts. I have heat problems in the summer already so I would either need to adapt the hoods to the 6" vent fan I have already, or put more money into a seperate 8" venting system. I guess I need to total everything out and compare the costs for each option. The electric bill is a major consideration also because of running the house AC all summer.....decisions, decisions...lol


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> I guess I'm at a crossroads. I picked up some hoods/ballasts thinking I could make a couple bucks to help fund an LED strip build but it seems the market is flooded with them at the moment. I have 3 600W MH/HPS ballasts and I am tempted to do a 315W CMH conversion on two of the hoods and try to run a pair of the bulbs off one of the ballasts. I have heat problems in the summer already so I would either need to adapt the hoods to the 6" vent fan I have already, or put more money into a seperate 8" venting system. I guess I need to total everything out and compare the costs for each option. The electric bill is a major consideration also because of running the house AC all summer.....decisions, decisions...lol


I recently got rid of all my hps and yeah everyone is getting rid of them. Not really worth much. Got $40 for 600 ballast and hood and $50 for the 1000.


----------



## raratt (Feb 10, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I recently got rid of all my hps and yeah everyone is getting rid of them. Not really worth much. Got $40 for 600 ballast and hood and $50 for the 1000.


I have them listed for $15 each including a ballast and no takers.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> I have them listed for $15 each including a ballast and no takers.


Delivered?


----------



## ANC (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Feb 10, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Delivered?


I have had people do that before, "Oh I only live 30 miles away one way, can you deliver?" lol Yeah, for $40


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 10, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I recently got rid of all my hps and yeah everyone is getting rid of them. Not really worth much. Got $40 for 600 ballast and hood and $50 for the 1000.


600w rigs work in the winter. 
My favorite is an adjust-a-wing reflector with a light on each end. (custom )
Plants seem to prefer 600w HPS + 400w MH but I run them both at 600 when it's really cold or I'm finishing a crop -- like now. 

600w is the most efficient HID and I run both ballasts on a 240v circuit, so efficiency isn't terrible.


----------



## raratt (Feb 10, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> 600w rigs work in the winter.
> My favorite is an adjust-a-wing reflector with a light on each end. (custom )
> Plants seem to prefer 600w HPS + 400w MH but I run them both at 600 when it's really cold or I'm finishing a crop -- like now.
> 
> 600w is the most efficient HID and I run both ballasts on a 240v circuit, so efficiency isn't terrible.


I have 115V outlet and ballasts. I was going to try to cover approx 6'X4' with the two hoods, they are big hoods also. It doesn't get very cold here and I have an insulated room 6X6X8 to grow in. With the CMH's I believe I wouldn't need to switch bulbs between veg and flower also. Want a 600W 240V HPS ballast? lol


----------



## 420God (Feb 10, 2019)

We're getting dumped on up here. 
 
More on the way.


----------



## raratt (Feb 10, 2019)

Snow totals, Lake Tahoe ski resort.

*SNOW DEPTHS*

Upper:196"
Variable Conditions
Lower:196"


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2019)

lokie said:


> I made someone smile today.
> 
> A cashier at a convenience store that I stop by infrequently.
> She has worked there for a few years.
> ...


Depends on our moon phase and a few other things. Talking to us is always dangerous.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> Snow totals, Lake Tahoe ski resort.
> 
> *SNOW DEPTHS*
> 
> ...


I was just talking to @Bob Zmuda he said they just got 4' dumped and he's pissed only 1/2 the lifts are running while the mountain is closed LOL and another 4' are expected!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2019)

420God said:


> We're getting dumped on up here.
> View attachment 4279875
> More on the way.
> View attachment 4279876


OMG I don't know how you do it.


----------



## ANC (Feb 10, 2019)

Could just leave his hot wife outside to melt everything.


----------



## too larry (Feb 10, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Imagine how many you could make if you had a cnc router?
> 
> A question about lunar cycles and harvesting for anyone willing ro indulge. Waxing/waning, ascending/descending, apogee/perigee?
> Me waxing, as close to ascention and perigee as possible.


I plant by the moon cycles. Have never used them to harvest.

For planting you want to plant above ground crops when the moon is growing {waxing} and below grounds when it's getting smaller {waning}.


----------



## too larry (Feb 10, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I did some research on the best wood for log cabins in my area, and a specialist contacted me to inform me that there's no good wood for cabins in the south due to the high humidity, so I asked " well what about all the thousands of two hundred year old cabins all over the south " and he replied " old growth forest, do you have any old growth forest to cut " ahhhhhh no but thanks for clearing that up for me. However with proper maintenance pine is good just don't let it go punk. I work with Beatle killed pine a lot it's not structural but it sure is pretty.





raratt said:


> Long leaf yellow pine is what they used, if I remember correctly.


Long leaf is what I have. The few still alive would be fine. Not sure about the ones dead for 4 months.

How we did our cabin when I was a kid was to strip the bark off with a drawing knife and let the log dry before using it to build with. These are plenty dry. Not sure how hard it would be to get the bark off.


----------



## too larry (Feb 10, 2019)

I got 5 gallons of my hurricane gas put in my car this morning. I had two old ginny's and neither of them agreed to work after the storm. About 10 days in I used a wifi hot spot at my work {we housed first responders early on} to buy a cheapo off Amazon. The wife said, "you know we will get power back as soon as we get it, right?" I said, "it's will be worth it then."

So three days later we got the generator and I bought 15 gallons of gas for it. We ran it about an hour before the lights came on. So I've been trying to remember to get that gas in the cars and truck. This was the 2nd jug I've used, so I'm down to just 5 gallons left.


----------



## too larry (Feb 10, 2019)

^^^^Hoping for a similar outcome with our cable here at work. I may have mentioned I watch FSU basketball. Some of the games are on channel 13.2 out of Panama City. That is a channel that is on my cable package at work, but not on my Dish at home. With no good intel about when we will get cable back, I bought a indoor antenna off Amazon for work. The plan being to use it at home once we got cable back. Well last week I had a night off I didn't expect, and was caught out without an antenna to watch the game. So I spent 25 bucks on another one. We got it Friday. I need to go check the cable and see if it's working.


----------



## raratt (Feb 10, 2019)

too larry said:


> Long leaf is what I have. The few still alive would be fine. Not sure about the ones dead for 4 months.
> 
> How we did our cabin when I was a kid was to strip the bark off with a drawing knife and let the log dry before using it to build with. These are plenty dry. Not sure how hard it would be to get the bark off.


I think the major difference was they had access to old growth trees with tighter rings and larger sizes.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 10, 2019)

420God said:


> We're getting dumped on up here.
> View attachment 4279875
> More on the way.
> View attachment 4279876


They only said 2-4” here in the Twin Cities and I had already cleared that off the driveway by noon.


----------



## too larry (Feb 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> I think the major difference was they had access to old growth trees with tighter rings and larger sizes.


All the old houses around here used to be made with the heart wood of the pine. What we call lightered {fatwood}. It last forever, or until it burns.


----------



## raratt (Feb 10, 2019)

The lumber company here uses mostly ponderosa pine in their plantations, but we have western red cedar, sugar pine, doug fir, a few types of oak, and some broad leaf maple to name a few that grow in the mountains.


----------



## too larry (Feb 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> The lumber company here uses mostly ponderosa pine in their plantations, but we have western red cedar, sugar pine, doug fir, a few types of oak, and some broad leaf maple to name a few that grow in the mountains.


Slash pine was king here for a long time. Now we are going back to the longleaf that used to be here naturally.{we took 28 acres out of rowcrops and planted longleaf on a conservation program. They paid for the planting, part of the cost of seedlings, and $1K a year for 15 years} But the swamp woods are all big here too. Cypress, Juniper, etc. And of coarse oak is the main hardwood. 

Here the main drawback to log cabins are the carpenter bees/woodpeckers. No matter what the wood, you have to cover it or treat it with something to keep them out. What happens is the bees bore into the wood, then the peckerwoods tear it apart getting to them.


----------



## raratt (Feb 10, 2019)

too larry said:


> Slash pine was king here for a long time. Now we are going back to the longleaf that used to be here naturally.{we took 28 acres out of rowcrops and planted longleaf on a conservation program. They paid for the planting, part of the cost of seedlings, and $1K a year for 15 years} But the swamp woods are all big here too. Cypress, Juniper, etc. And of coarse oak is the main hardwood.
> 
> Here the main drawback to log cabins are the carpenter bees/woodpeckers. No matter what the wood, you have to cover it or treat it with something to keep them out. What happens is the bees bore into the wood, then the peckerwoods tear it apart getting to them.


We are lucky and don't have carpenter bees, just carpenter ants. We do have bark beetles that are killing tens of thousands of drought stressed pines and the lumber companies have no use for standing dead trees. Most of my wife's family worked in the lumber mills.


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 10, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Depends on our moon phase and a few other things. Talking to us is always dangerous.


Panty dropper = waxing gibbous


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 10, 2019)

Question for you car peoples.
I was changing spark plugs in mamashark's car. I'm putting the last plug in, torqueing it down, and all of a sudden the spark plug well begins to fill with liquid, maybe water, oil, gas? Not sure. 
Any ideas? Maybe just need a new valve cover gasket set?
SH420


----------



## 420God (Feb 10, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> They only said 2-4” here in the Twin Cities and I had already cleared that off the driveway by noon.


Have you seen some of the crash video getting posted? Crazy.
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2297960756883693&id=100000093725268


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 10, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Question for you car peoples.
> I was changing spark plugs in mamashark's car. I'm putting the last plug in, torqueing it down, and all of a sudden the spark plug well begins to fill with liquid, maybe water, oil, gas? Not sure.
> Any ideas? Maybe just need a new valve cover gasket set?
> SH420


Need to know what kind of liquid. Stick a paper towel down in the well and see what sucks up.

pic of the area maybe?


----------



## raratt (Feb 10, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Question for you car peoples.
> I was changing spark plugs in mamashark's car. I'm putting the last plug in, torqueing it down, and all of a sudden the spark plug well begins to fill with liquid, maybe water, oil, gas? Not sure.
> Any ideas? Maybe just need a new valve cover gasket set?
> SH420


First figure out what it is, that will give you your answer.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 10, 2019)

420God said:


> Have you seen some of the crash video getting posted? Crazy.
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2297960756883693&id=100000093725268


That’s fucking crazy. That rarely occurs here, that shocks me it disrupted that many vehicles. Especially those truckers etc., they usually are pretty good about driving in the snow with distances. Ha ha I just can’t comprehend...that’s like time I was stuck in TN for 8 hrs on the highway after a semi jack knifed.


----------



## too larry (Feb 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> We are lucky and don't have carpenter bees, just carpenter ants. We do have bark beetles that are killing tens of thousands of drought stressed pines and the lumber companies have no use for standing dead trees. Most of my wife's family worked in the lumber mills.


Beetles are bad here too. I've seen some really good work done with the beetle killed wood. Lint's van comes to mind. {he is a super hero in the hiking world. Triple Triple crowner. Like all the best hikers, he lives in a van} The pine is at 13:13 if you don't want to watch the whole tour.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 10, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Need to know what kind of liquid. Stick a paper towel down in the well and see what sucks up.
> 
> pic of the area maybe?


Radiator fluid 
 

SH420


----------



## 420God (Feb 10, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Radiator fluid
> View attachment 4279947
> 
> SH420


Intake or head gasket. What kind of car and was there a reason for the tune up?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 10, 2019)

So potentially bad head gasket? 
I did notice radiator hoses were squishy 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Feb 10, 2019)

too larry said:


> Beetles are bad here too. I've seen some really good work done with the beetle killed wood. Lint's van comes to mind. {he is a super hero in the hiking world. Triple Triple crowner. Like all the best hikers, he lives in a van} The pine is at 13:13 if you don't want to watch the whole tour.


I used the same cork floor on my front bathroom...lol. The blue stain pine is pretty to work with, not worth a dam structurally though.


----------



## 420God (Feb 10, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> So potentially bad head gasket?
> I did notice radiator hoses were squishy
> 
> SH420


Yeah, but if it's a little 4 banger it might be easy. I've done them in under an hour.


----------



## raratt (Feb 10, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Radiator fluid
> View attachment 4279947
> 
> SH420


Was that down the spark plug hole?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 10, 2019)

420God said:


> Intake or head gasket. What kind of car and was there a reason for the tune up?


Yes, sorry should have elaborated more.
Got 2 codes, misfires 0300 and 0128 code, potentially stuck thermostat.

Yes down spark plug well.
2005 chevy cavalier, 4 banger

SH420


----------



## 420God (Feb 10, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Yes, sorry should have elaborated more.
> Got 2 codes, misfires 0300 and 0128 code, potentially stuck thermostat.
> 
> Yes down spark plug well.
> ...


That definitely sounds like a head gasket blew.


----------



## raratt (Feb 10, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Yes, sorry should have elaborated more.
> Got 2 codes, misfires 0300 and 0128 code, potentially stuck thermostat.
> 
> Yes down spark plug well.
> ...


I don't believe whatever is in there should be there, it should just be the top of a piston...???


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 10, 2019)

Damn. Ok. Shouldn't be to hard to do. I've helped once before and have a neighbor that's really good with cars. He's just not around right now.
Oh well maybe next weekend. Glad we have extra vehicles 

SH420


----------



## 420God (Feb 10, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Yes, sorry should have elaborated more.
> Got 2 codes, misfires 0300 and 0128 code, potentially stuck thermostat.
> 
> Yes down spark plug well.
> ...


https://www.amazon.com/ECCPP-Compatible-2000-2008-Automotive-Replacement/dp/B01K7HAO3S/ref=sr_1_6?keywords=2005+chevy+cavalier+head+gasket&qid=1549834890&s=gateway&sr=8-6


----------



## raratt (Feb 10, 2019)

Do you have mechanical fingers or a magnet to see if what is in there is removable?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 10, 2019)

420God said:


> https://www.amazon.com/ECCPP-Compatible-2000-2008-Automotive-Replacement/dp/B01K7HAO3S/ref=sr_1_6?keywords=2005+chevy+cavalier+head+gasket&qid=1549834890&s=gateway&sr=8-6


Thanks brother. Gonna get one on order right away 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> Do you have mechanical fingers or a magnet to see if what is in there is removable?


That's the spark plug in its housing flooded with radiator fluid 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Feb 10, 2019)

Only thing I can think of is if the end of an injector ended up in there...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 10, 2019)

Oh shit!!! Mamashark's car has 300k miles. It's time to call kars for kids






SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Question for you car peoples.
> I was changing spark plugs in mamashark's car. I'm putting the last plug in, torqueing it down, and all of a sudden the spark plug well begins to fill with liquid, maybe water, oil, gas? Not sure.
> Any ideas? Maybe just need a new valve cover gasket set?
> SH420


I'd go with coolant.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Radiator fluid
> View attachment 4279947
> 
> SH420


Head gasket, those usually aren't a terrible change out. What type of car. Make sure you get the head planed at a reputable machine shop.

With 300k miles you probably want a dye penetrant check or magnaflux (the old way), make sure you have no small cracks, not just the gasket leak. Check on the price of a new head. Last time I did a head on my Probe I found a new head for $95.00. 

Also put a new thermostat in LOL

PS You guys had all the fun before I got here waaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 10, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Head gasket, those usually aren't a terrible change out. What type of car. Make sure you get the head planed at a reputable machine shop.
> 
> With 300k miles you probably want a dye penetrant check or magnaflux (the old way)


You neglected to mention my favorite - Mag Particle test.
It's super quick, the easiest to see & negligible cleanup afterwards.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You neglected to mention my favorite - Mag Particle test.
> It's super quick, the easiest to see & negligible cleanup afterwards.


I didn't know of that one  looked it up, interesting.


----------



## raratt (Feb 10, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> That's the spark plug in its housing flooded with radiator fluid
> 
> SH420


I get it now, them new fangled plug in a canyon engines...I was thinking that was with the plug out...lol.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 10, 2019)

Did you check the blinker fluid yet? Maybe your crank case gnome is depressed.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


> Did you check the blinker fluid yet? Maybe your crank case gnome is depressed.


LOL! How's the death mobile coming along?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 10, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Question for you car peoples.
> I was changing spark plugs in mamashark's car. I'm putting the last plug in, torqueing it down, and all of a sudden the spark plug well begins to fill with liquid, maybe water, oil, gas? Not sure.
> Any ideas? Maybe just need a new valve cover gasket set?
> SH420


Those are tears of shame. That motor thought it had you licked.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 10, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL! How's the death mobile coming along?


Same as it has been for a while. no time or money to do anything to it.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


> Same as it has been for a while. no time or money to do anything to it.


Life sucks but the alternative is worse, sigh.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> We are lucky and don't have carpenter bees, just carpenter ants. We do have bark beetles that are killing tens of thousands of drought stressed pines and the lumber companies have no use for standing dead trees. Most of my wife's family worked in the lumber mills.





too larry said:


> Beetles are bad here too. I've seen some really good work done with the beetle killed wood. Lint's van comes to mind. {he is a super hero in the hiking world. Triple Triple crowner. Like all the best hikers, he lives in a van} The pine is at 13:13 if you don't want to watch the whole tour.


   


First two pics are of some paneling I made with the Beatle killed pine, the third is a hollowed out log that is a corner for a wall I haven't finished yet.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Feb 10, 2019)

Bottled 5 1/2 gallons of Irish Red Ale and watered some plants!


----------



## raratt (Feb 10, 2019)

Coloradoclear said:


> Irish Red Ale


I'll be right over...


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2019)

Coloradoclear said:


> Bottled 5 1/2 gallons of Irish Red Ale and watered some plants!


They look great on that ale diet!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 10, 2019)

...pretty much says it all


----------



## ANC (Feb 10, 2019)

With a POS car, you just fix it at the lowest cost... bugger tests... I bet I could pretty much get a replacement motor for like $200 for my Nissan.


----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 11, 2019)

420God said:


> We're getting dumped on up here.
> View attachment 4279875
> More on the way.
> View attachment 4279876


It's probably caused by global warming


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 11, 2019)

Beachwalker said:


> It's probably caused by global warming


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 11, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Lard
> seriously, lard.


when i was a kid, there was an old man named Hedwig that lived across the alley from us. he always had a cheap cigar in his mouth. he drank a pint or more of cheap vodka every day....he bought salt pork to slice and fry for breakfast, because bacon was "too lean"..he was 97 when he died....of a heart attack, while shovelling snow...
maybe there's something to lard being good for you


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 11, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


>


he appears to be pulling those out of his ass....something politicians seem particularly skilled at....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 11, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Imagine how many you could make if you had a cnc router?
> 
> A question about lunar cycles and harvesting for anyone willing ro indulge. Waxing/waning, ascending/descending, apogee/perigee?
> Me waxing, as close to ascention and perigee as possible.


i paid attention to that for planting and harvesting when i grew outside....doesn't seem to matter now that i've gone inside..


----------



## 420God (Feb 11, 2019)

I'm out looking for a deer reported during the last snow storm. I didn't find it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 11, 2019)

420God said:


> I'm out looking for a deer reported during the last snow storm. I didn't find it.
> 
> View attachment 4280445


You'll smell it when the snow melts in April


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 11, 2019)

420God said:


> I'm out looking for a deer reported during the last snow storm. I didn't find it.
> 
> View attachment 4280445


bet it would be hard to find in that....just saying


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 11, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> You'll smell it when the snow melts in April


Not around here - all you'll see is bear shit full of hair.
They eat em bones, hide & all!


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 11, 2019)

Morning everyone on this nice foggy day it's 53F here today gonna be in the lower 60's by the afternoon...

spent my weekend cutting trees and weedeating lawns, my back is not so right today...owe well it's all good

Coffee is up and hot....if anyone needs some....


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 11, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not around here - all you'll see is bear shit full of hair.
> They eat em bones, hide & all!


When I lived in MN, road kill contributed nicely to the spring thaw shit soup


----------



## 420God (Feb 11, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> bet it would be hard to find in that....just saying


I don't know why they even bother sending them while it's snowing. Waste of fuel for me since I have to look for them within 48 hours. Then go again when they melt out.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 11, 2019)

Looks like spring is in the air down here.......


----------



## 420God (Feb 11, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> When I lived in MN, road kill contributed nicely to the spring thaw shit soup


The ones that plug the culverts are the worst.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 11, 2019)

420God said:


> I don't know why they even bother sending them while it's snowing. Waste of fuel for me since I have to look for them within 48 hours. Then go again when they melt out.


when they melt out......bet that's an interesting smell......

figure mother nature will figure itself out in that kinda weather anyways.....


----------



## raratt (Feb 11, 2019)

Mornin all.


----------



## raratt (Feb 11, 2019)

Sunny at the moment and heading to the low 50's today. Another storm rolling in by Wed just in time to go pick Roxy up from the vet and bring her to her forever home.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 11, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not around here - all you'll see is bear shit full of hair.
> They eat em bones, hide & all!


The bears should get jackets. Y'know, day-glo ROADSIDE CONSUMPTION CREW ...


----------



## Bareback (Feb 11, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> when they melt out......bet that's an interesting smell......
> 
> figure mother nature will figure itself out in that kinda weather anyways.....


Get him to tell you about going through the drive thru with a trailer load of them. Mmmmmm I can't wait to eat.


----------



## raratt (Feb 11, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Get him to tell you about going through the drive thru with a trailer load of them. Mmmmmm I can't wait to eat.


Basted in their own juices...


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 11, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Get him to tell you about going through the drive thru with a trailer load of them. Mmmmmm I can't wait to eat.


think i'll hold off considering i'm about to eat lunch and all......lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 11, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Looks like spring is in the air down here.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 11, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4280544


i can just feel the love...lol


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 11, 2019)

If that Cavalier is a 2.0 or 2.2L with a OHV iron head, they're known for corrosion causing bad head gaskets. I did dozens of them when I worked in the body shop, we rebuilt and flipped hundreds of early 90s to 2000s Cavaliers in the years I was there. Pull the head with the intake and exhaust manifold attached and check the mounting surfaces for flat with a straight edge and feeler gauge. Also check the head and deck surfaces for corrosion. Even with minor corrosion you could usually just clean the surfaces and slap a head gasket on, they didn't usually warp unless they were run dry and severely overheated. We roughed up and JB welded any heavy corrosion on the block, then block sanded it flat and we double stacked head gaskets a couple times.  We never messed with heads cause we always had spares if they were junk, but I only saw them be junk a couple times. These engines are so anemic its hard to pop a new gasket even with imperfect mounting surfaces.

I have a sentimental spot for Cavaliers, my first car was a 1986 4 door, 4 cyl auto that I rolled, jumped, spun out, 4 wheeled, played bumper cars with my friends, buried it in snow banks, almost fell off a cliff, got trapped between 2 merging 18 wheelers, destroyed a 2 week old Lincoln Town car with and many, many other dumb teenage stories. Neutral drops and e brake turns were the norm.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 11, 2019)

I found one of those table top water fountains, that looks like a castle, up in the attic, so now it has a cedar cutting and a chunk of devils ivy in it. Gonna try doing a hydro bonsai from cutting, I'm hoping to get roots growing all over it. I also have a cutting in soil. This idea started a few weeks ago when my buddy, who's recently got into bonsai, said he didn't think I could get a cedar cutting to root. So now it's on. I also took lilac, fig and sage cuttings, but I need to get more lilacs, all of a sudden everyone I know wants them.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 11, 2019)

raratt said:


> Basted in their own juices...


If I lose my expensive lunch I blame this post.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 11, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> If I lose my expensive lunch I blame this post.


no you know why i didn't wanna hear about it


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 11, 2019)

bunch a master basters lol


----------



## raratt (Feb 11, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> If I lose my expensive lunch I blame this post.


I do what I can to add to the suffering...


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 11, 2019)

heck i'm just glad my wataburger stayed down.......double meat with cheese and bacon......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 11, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> heck i'm just glad my wataburger stayed down.......double meat with cheese and bacon......



All we have here is a McPuke & KFC.

I'd put a hit on some random person & dispose of the carcass for a Whopper about now.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 11, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> All we have here is a McPuke & KFC.
> 
> I'd put a hit on some random person & dispose of the carcass for a Whopper about now.


eww not much choice in that neck of the wood huh. Whoppers come from Burger King, down here it's a hit & miss of which one you go to. Now a Wataburger is strickly Texas , even though they are expanding.....those are killer burgers for the buck mate....Paddy Melts are killer, that one i had was something special from Mrs Budman.


----------



## raratt (Feb 11, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> All we have here is a McPuke & KFC.
> 
> I'd put a hit on some random person & dispose of the carcass for a Whopper about now.


In our sprawling metropolis we have a taco bell, Subway sandwiches, and two pretty good mexican restaurants, one is sit down and one is take out if you want.


----------



## too larry (Feb 11, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> when i was a kid, there was an old man named Hedwig that lived across the alley from us. he always had a cheap cigar in his mouth. he drank a pint or more of cheap vodka every day....he bought salt pork to slice and fry for breakfast, because bacon was "too lean"..he was 97 when he died....of a heart attack, while shovelling snow...
> maybe there's something to lard being good for you


The French still cook with lard. Something about the makeup of the fat allows it to be used at a higher temp, and not as much soaks up into the food.


----------



## too larry (Feb 11, 2019)

raratt said:


> In our sprawling metropolis we have a taco bell, Subway sandwiches, and two pretty good mexican restaurants, one is sit down and one is take out if you want.


The little town closest to Larry Land has a diner.

But here in the town were I work we have a ton of eating joints for the size of the place. A good Mexican place, a great catfish place, a fried chicken place, one with normal American food, a bar and grill, plus a subway, mickeyD's, burger king. Also good deli's at the grocery store and a gas station. Soon the old 24 hour breakfast place that has been empty for a few years is going to be an oyster bar. Two other places have shut down in the last year.

We are a 3 red light town.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 11, 2019)

raratt said:


> In our sprawling metropolis we have a taco bell, Subway sandwiches, and two pretty good mexican restaurants, one is sit down and one is take out if you want.


eek taco bell...more like taco smell, well with the exception of the crispy tacos. We have some killer restaurants down here, think the oldest is like 70years been in buisness family owned, killer food too....and a magarita from hell as well...


----------



## too larry (Feb 11, 2019)

I managed to go until time to get ready for work without putting pants on. Did do dishes twice, before and after lunch. Wife cooked sweet potatoes, kale and leeks for lunch. I'll try to remember to put it on a real plate and take a picture for you guys.

Also just talked to her. The roofers showed up late this afternoon to measure. Maybe a week to a week and a half and they will get started. Yea.

One of my sheds is still standing, just without the roof. I'm going to see what it would cost to turn it into a greenhouse. The wife has been wanting one for years, but I have a genetic disability that keeps me from spending money. {I think I got it from Mamma} This way it won't hurt as much, since we will be writing a big check anyway.


----------



## raratt (Feb 11, 2019)

too larry said:


> a bar


Oh yeah, we have 2 bars also, one does food, usually steak sandwiches with an unknown slice of beef. (edit) Population 3456.


----------



## too larry (Feb 11, 2019)

raratt said:


> Oh yeah, we have 2 bars also, one does food, usually steak sandwiches with an unknown slice of beef.


As a non drinker, and tight wad, I've only ate at our bar once. Was not impressed. Although the owner does do catering, so I've ate his food and it's pretty good.

There was a little bar close to my house. Had been there all my life {I'm 58}. It got wiped out in the hurricane. There is a couple more around the county. Bars don't do good right in town. Too many Baptist. They don't want to be seen coming and going.


----------



## raratt (Feb 11, 2019)

I'm a beer drinker, but I am over paying bar prices. I'd rather splurge on some good microbrew ale/stout on occasion.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 11, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> eww not much choice in that neck of the wood huh. Whoppers come from Burger King, down here it's a hit & miss of which one you go to. Now a Wataburger is strickly Texas , even though they are expanding.....those are killer burgers for the buck mate....Paddy Melts are killer, that one i had was something special from Mrs Budman.


We have wataburger here in Florida. Paddy melts are killer. Great breakfast burritos too..


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 11, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> All we have here is a McPuke & KFC.
> 
> I'd put a hit on some random person & dispose of the carcass for a Whopper about now.


Back when I was gainfully employed, I had a colleague who called the two bigs Burger Fuck and McFuckBurger. We had much Fuck for lunch.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 11, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> You'll smell it when the snow melts in April


----------



## too larry (Feb 11, 2019)

Sweet potato, kale and leeks. Not too bad.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 11, 2019)

too larry said:


> Sweet potato, kale and leeks. Not too bad.
> 
> View attachment 4280780


Leeks - good.
Kale - not so much.

Love the plates though!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 11, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> My new hometown of oroville has 2 taco bells. 2 subways(one in the new walmart that I just ate a footlong big hot pastrami at an hr ago) and some mexican restaurants
> 
> But it’s oroville!
> 
> ...



My Dads cousin lives in Oroville - us kids always called him "Uncle" as he and Dad were so close we didn't know the difference.

Small world indeed.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 11, 2019)

raratt said:


> I'm a beer drinker, but I am over paying bar prices. I'd rather splurge on some good microbrew ale/stout on occasion.


Have you tried the Sierra Nevada brew that’s in my avatar?

I bought a six pack of it but still haven’t cracked one yet. Might just keep them for souvenirs.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 11, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> eww not much choice in that neck of the wood huh. Whoppers come from Burger King, down here it's a hit & miss of which one you go to. Now a Wataburger is strickly Texas , even though they are expanding.....those are killer burgers for the buck mate....Paddy Melts are killer, that one i had was something special from Mrs Budman.


Whataburger in North Florida and central-south Alabama ...... best damn milkshake anywhere and cinnamon rolls.... chicken biscuit.... chicken tenders...... now I'm hunger or at least I have the munchies.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 11, 2019)

too larry said:


> The little town closest to Larry Land has a diner.
> 
> But here in the town were I work we have a ton of eating joints for the size of the place. A good Mexican place, a great catfish place, a fried chicken place, one with normal American food, a bar and grill, plus a subway, mickeyD's, burger king. Also good deli's at the grocery store and a gas station. Soon the old 24 hour breakfast place that has been empty for a few years is going to be an oyster bar. Two other places have shut down in the last year.
> 
> We are a 3 red light town.


sounds like you might need another red light, to allow citizens more time to waddle from restaurant to restaurant...


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 11, 2019)

Bareback said:


> best damn milkshake anywhere


God damn I love a good milkshake.

My favorite is a chocolate malt.

I make the best. Your standard vanilla ice cream, a little milk and some ovaltine chocolate malt powder. Mmmmmmm.........


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 11, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> God damn I love a good milkshake.
> 
> My favorite is a chocolate malt.
> 
> I make the best. Your standard vanilla ice cream, a little milk and some ovaltine chocolate malt powder. Mmmmmmm.........


Oh no - don't go to the dark side!!

Rootbeer float with Rocky Road - now we're talking decadent.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 11, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Oh no - don't go to the dark side!!
> 
> Rootbeer float with Rocky Road - now we're talking decadent.


That’s some bomb ass shit too don’t get me wrong 

Just straight scoops of mint chip in a big ass cup with milk is my favorite too


----------



## Bareback (Feb 11, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> God damn I love a good milkshake.
> 
> My favorite is a chocolate malt.
> 
> I make the best. Your standard vanilla ice cream, a little milk and some ovaltine chocolate malt powder. Mmmmmmm.........


Sounds good...mmmmmm .... I've been enjoying vanilla and peanut butter powder. The wife and I make some really good peanut butter ice cream but when I'm in a hurry the peanut butter shake is a go to for me.

P.S. my fridge died today so I came home to no food and a fucking mess to clean up , hot beer .......
I'm still cleaning up but at least I managed to get a fridge before they closed. And they was cold beer at the store... I'll survive.


----------



## thump easy (Feb 11, 2019)

Getting old!


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 11, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Sounds good...mmmmmm .... I've been enjoying vanilla and peanut butter powder. The wife and I make some really good peanut butter ice cream but when I'm in a hurry the peanut butter shake is a go to for me.
> 
> P.S. my fridge died today so I came home to no food and a fucking mess to clean up , hot beer .......
> I'm still cleaning up but at least I managed to get a fridge before they closed. And they was cold beer at the store... I'll survive.


Dude if you haven’t in a minute, score some ovaltine chocolate malt. Its the fucking bomb bro.
This is right now. I just had to


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 11, 2019)

thump easy said:


> View attachment 4280797
> Getting old!


Are those some kind of stands for some hydro trays?


----------



## thump easy (Feb 11, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Are those some kind of stands for some hydro trays?


No i used my old style of trays for a new table saw funny how the old guys use to say every trade bleeds into the others in otherwords everthing you learn in a trade can somehow be applied in one or another way into another trade but i first took it from woodworking and im given it back to the table way!! I dont grow anymore this year ill be growing hemp outside a small areA.. I dont grow inside i mean.. : ) just poped in to see whats new


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 11, 2019)

I accomplished a pizza coma.


----------



## ANC (Feb 11, 2019)

You destroyed a pizza. There are way too many vegetables in this thread.


----------



## raratt (Feb 11, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Have you tried the Sierra Nevada brew that’s in my avatar?
> 
> I bought a six pack of it but still haven’t cracked one yet. Might just keep them for souvenirs.


In my opinion that would be the best thing to do with them, not a fan of that brewery. I prefer a less hoppy beer, Alaskan Brewing out of Juneau or North Coast brewery from Ft Bragg are my favorites. Drink 4 bottles of Old Rasputin and walk a straight line....lol.


----------



## raratt (Feb 11, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Oh no - don't go to the dark side!!
> 
> Rootbeer float with Rocky Road - now we're talking decadent.


Don't try it with Lowenbrau, don't ask.


----------



## raratt (Feb 11, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> My new hometown of oroville has 2 taco bells. 2 subways(one in the new walmart that I just ate a footlong big hot pastrami at an hr ago) and some mexican restaurants
> 
> But it’s oroville!
> 
> ...


Just had the grandkids over tonight, made baby back ribs on the Q, the two girls love Korean BBQ sauce, the boy not so much. Good to see you on here, even though you are living in Horrorville, lol.


----------



## raratt (Feb 11, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My Dads cousin lives in Oroville - us kids always called him "Uncle" as he and Dad were so close we didn't know the difference.
> 
> Small world indeed.


I helped my dad build a house in DeSable, above Paradise on the ridge in a previous lifetime. My wife is from Stirling City, farther up the ridge...I spent most of my time going to Chico back then....um college town?


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 12, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I accomplished a pizza coma. View attachment 4280821


That pizza looks bomb as fuck!! Time for breakfast. @Karah, they look better right side up


----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 12, 2019)

raratt said:


> Don't try it with Lowenbrau, don't ask.


Do they still make Löwbräu?


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 12, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i paid attention to that for planting and harvesting when i grew outside....doesn't seem to matter now that i've gone inside..


Eyes are not the only tools of observation. 
The "particle" responsible for gravity is not adequately understood.
The influence of gravity is not something that is directly observable, we stay on the ground because of it, its manipulation by the moon is responSibley for our temperate climate (c2g, anc, 420god, gwn excluded).


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 12, 2019)

raratt said:


> In my opinion that would be the best thing to do with them, not a fan of that brewery. I prefer a less hoppy beer, Alaskan Brewing out of Juneau or North Coast brewery from Ft Bragg are my favorites. Drink 4 bottles of Old Rasputin and walk a straight line....lol.


I love their beer. I used to make a pale ale clone that was almost as good. But just can’t fall in love with their brews when they’re into cans. It’s just not right drinking an ale from a can imo. Even pouring it into a pint glass from a can is weird. But yet i’ll do it with guiness that way? Lol, i’m just weird when it comes to the sierra nevada in a can i guess.

Prob gonna buy more of the special Resilience six packs just to hold onto though. Maybe i’ll wait and try it out from tap when i’m at the brewery next time.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 12, 2019)

Morning everyone, hope everyone is having a good day, it's 53F in Tejas where i'm at high gonna be in the mid-60's later........what that glowing ball in the sky....oh shit sun, been a while since i've seen it.....

Coffee is on, nice and hot........


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 12, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone, hope everyone is having a good day, it's 53F in Tejas where i'm at high gonna be in the mid-60's later........what that glowing ball in the sky....oh shit sun, been a while since i've seen it.....
> 
> Coffee is on, nice and hot........


We are headed for ANOTHER wet cold multiday storm with snow at the end of it. God does not want me in the classroom this year. I just retooled an exam for take-home since I'm losing instruction days at a serious rate lately.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 12, 2019)

too larry said:


> The little town closest to Larry Land has a diner.
> 
> But here in the town were I work we have a ton of eating joints for the size of the place. A good Mexican place, a great catfish place, a fried chicken place, one with normal American food, a bar and grill, plus a subway, mickeyD's, burger king. Also good deli's at the grocery store and a gas station. Soon the old 24 hour breakfast place that has been empty for a few years is going to be an oyster bar. Two other places have shut down in the last year.
> 
> We are a 3 red light town.


 My town just added a 2nd red light in JUST the place to harsh my commute.

The larger town a few miles up the hill has some decent restaurants and all the groceries.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 12, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone, hope everyone is having a good day, it's 53F in Tejas where i'm at high gonna be in the mid-60's later........what that glowing ball in the sky....oh shit sun, been a while since i've seen it.....
> 
> Coffee is on, nice and hot........


we're in that wonderful stage where it can't decide what season it is..rain at night, clouds in the morning, sun in the afternoon, with enough temperature fluctuations that you may wake up to snow, but it'll be gone by evening...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 12, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> @Karah, they look better right side up


You beat me to the punch

~Kicks rocks~


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 12, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> We are headed for ANOTHER wet cold multiday storm with snow at the end of it. God does not want me in the classroom this year. I just retooled an exam for take-home since I'm losing instruction days at a serious rate lately.


think we are gonna get a peace of that prolly next monday from what i see in the weather reports. I'm watching them closely right now to see what i can bring out....


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 12, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> we're in that wonderful stage where it can't decide what season it is..rain at night, clouds in the morning, sun in the afternoon, with enough temperature fluctuations that you may wake up to snow, but it'll be gone by evening...


we're on that roller coaster too right now, we'll with the exception of the snow part....temps are gonna flux from the mid 50's to the 80's right now.......kinda waiting for that final blast honestly, think we had it this last weekend, But i regress that mother nature love throwing curve balls at us at anytime....


----------



## 420God (Feb 12, 2019)

Getting buried right now. Just had to take the electric snow shovel to the upper level decks to reduce some weight.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 12, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Eyes are not the only tools of observation.
> The "particle" responsible for gravity is not adequately understood.
> The influence of gravity is not something that is directly observable, we stay on the ground because of it, its manipulation by the moon is responSibley for our temperate climate (c2g, anc, 420god, gwn excluded).


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 12, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> My town just added a *2nd red light* in JUST the place to *harsh my commute*.
> 
> The larger town a few miles up the hill has some decent restaurants and all the groceries.


Schadenfreude, you knew I drove all over Los Angeles, Orange County, the ass end of Riverside and through San Bernardino yesterday. It was brutal. But for the King Crab and 1/2 bottle of Fume Blanc I would be completely incoherent today. I'm still hurting in every joint. I'm so looking forward to self-driving cars.

As a favor, to calibrate your perspective, you can drive when we go visit my kid this weekend, deal?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 12, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> we're in that wonderful stage where it can't decide what season it is..rain at night, clouds in the morning, sun in the afternoon, with enough temperature fluctuations that you may wake up to snow, but it'll be gone by evening...


We are on the tail end of a multi-day snow storm. 
Shoveled the driveway & deck twice yesterday and woke up to 6" of fresh snow this morning. 
On the bright side, it's going to get up to 40 this afternoon so I'll just get baked and watch it all melt.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 12, 2019)

420God said:


> Getting buried right now. Just had to take the electric snow shovel to the upper level decks to reduce some weight.
> View attachment 4281059


That poor table has become a snow gauge!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 12, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Schadenfreude, you knew I drove all over Los Angeles, Orange County, the ass end of Riverside and through San Bernardino yesterday. It was brutal. But for the King Crab and 1/2 bottle of Fume Blanc I would be completely incoherent today. I'm still hurting in every joint. I'm so looking forward to self-driving cars.
> 
> As a favor, to calibrate your perspective, you can drive when we go visit my kid this weekend, deal?


Sure thing.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 12, 2019)

420God said:


> Getting buried right now. Just had to take the electric snow shovel to the upper level decks to reduce some weight.
> View attachment 4281059


Winter sport at God's Farm


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 12, 2019)

cannabineer said:


>


Newton would prolly be rolling in his grave right now......smh


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 12, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> That pizza looks bomb as fuck!! Time for breakfast. @Karah, they look better right side up


It's from one of my favorite spots around here. I cant really do the chains anymore.


----------



## raratt (Feb 12, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Do they still make Löwbräu?


After Miller lost the US rights, Labatt brewed a licensed version of Lowenbrau for the US market from 1999 to 2003. The Labatt version was all-malt and supposedly faithful to the original German recipe. It was NOT the Miller Version. Currently Canada also get the German-brewed version, as well.

After that, the US again got Munich-brewed Lowenbrau but, now that it is owned and imported by ABInBev, it seems to be available only regionally in the US - primarily the northeast, accounting to reports in previous threads on the topic. It on the shelves in 12 packs in NJ.


----------



## lokie (Feb 12, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> My town just added a 2nd red light in JUST the place to harsh my commute.
> 
> The larger town a few miles up the hill has some decent restaurants and all the groceries.


Progress is not always progress. A 2nd light may help traffic but sure alters everyones day.

I can walk to 4 big box fast food joints. In a 10 mile radius there are 5 shopping malls, 3 Walmarts, 5 brand name grocery stores,
4 or 5 micro breweries and to many convenience store/gas stations and mom and pop eateries to count. 

Mexican restaurants are on the rise. 6 have opened in the last 5 years, only 4 are still open.


The face of my neighborhood has changed drastically over the past 30 years. Progress is not always progress.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 12, 2019)

omg it's gonna be one of those squirrel days here at work.........ugh


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 12, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone, hope everyone is having a good day, it's 53F in Tejas where i'm at high gonna be in the mid-60's later........what that glowing ball in the sky....oh shit sun, been a while since i've seen it.....
> 
> Coffee is on, nice and hot........


Forecast high of 82 today and 60 tomorrow..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 12, 2019)

lokie said:


> Progress is not always progress.


i live in a tourist town, and they have the lights here set up to move blocks of traffic. it helps when the traffic is actually heavy, but it's annoying as hell to sit for 3 minutes at a light for no one....i've suggested to the city several times that they alter the lights between midnight and 7 am, make them run at double speed so you aren't sitting waiting for a block of traffic to pass that isn't there....but they don't seem to like the idea...or perhaps they can't do it themselves....or they just really like annoying the people who live here, who are the only ones out at that time...


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 12, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> It's from one of my favorite spots around here. I cant really do the chains anymore.


Hard to do the chains when good pizza exists.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 12, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Forecast high of 82 today and 60 tomorrow..


it will be like that at end of the week, and then after we will go back down to about 60s starting the new week......

you know how mother nature is though....lol


----------



## raratt (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 12, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Hard to do the chains when good pizza exists.


We have so many good spots too it's awesome if you're a pizza lover. Used to beg dad to order from here growing up. To this day its still one of my favorites.


----------



## raratt (Feb 12, 2019)

@Aeroknow Is Shaky's pizza still on Olive Hwy in Oro? I know they got rid of Arby's, we used to stop there and get sandwiches and go sit at the lake and eat them, mmmmmm curly fries...


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 12, 2019)

raratt said:


> @Aeroknow Is Shaky's pizza still on Olive Hwy in Oro? I know they got rid of Arby's, we used to stop there and get sandwiches and go sit at the lake and eat them, mmmmmm curly fries...


Yes sir! I don’t care too much for that pizza joint though lol.

I remember that Arby’s in O. I’ll get me some Arby’s in Chico when they kick down coupons. They don’t ever kick down the coupons anymore though


----------



## raratt (Feb 12, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Yes sir! I don’t care too much for that pizza joint though lol.


It used to be pretty damn good with a glass or two of dark beer on tap, might have just been the beer, but that was awhile ago.


----------



## 420God (Feb 12, 2019)

Broke a snowfall record of 14+ inches in one day in February, and it's still coming down.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 12, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


>


He'll never have a boner again


----------



## raratt (Feb 12, 2019)

The crazy Norse and Swedes will go from a sauna to rolling in the snow, and back. I would have a heart attack.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 12, 2019)

raratt said:


> The crazy Norse and Swedes will go from a sauna to rolling in the snow, and back. I would have a heart attack.


It's actually refreshing as hell - when we have snow we go straight from the Banya into the snow drift - when you finally get cold again (it takes a bit) we go straight back into the Banya.
Do that routine a couple of times & your squeeky clean, no shower required.


----------



## raratt (Feb 12, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It's actually refreshing as hell - when we have snow we go straight from the Banya into the snow drift - when you finally get cold again (it takes a bit) we go straight back into the Banya.
> Do that routine a couple of times & your squeeky clean, no shower required.


I stand by my previous statement, I may look Viking however I understand my limitations...lol. Old age sucks.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 12, 2019)

raratt said:


> I stand by my previous statement, I may look Viking however I understand my limitations...lol. Old age sucks.



Old age might suck but it beats the hell out of the alternative .


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 12, 2019)

raratt said:


> I stand by my previous statement, I may look Viking however I understand my limitations...lol. Old age sucks.


Old age does in fact suck - but I'm 60 plus & still do it.
I also have a 55 gallon de-headed plastic drum full of water in the Banya that I can submerge myself in (when it's not frozen) - you'd be surprised how good "cold" feels after sitting there sweating your ass off.


----------



## raratt (Feb 12, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Old age does in fact suck - but I'm 60 plus & still do it.
> I also have a 55 gallon de-headed plastic drum full of water in the Banya that I can submerge myself in (when it's not frozen) - you'd be surprised how good "cold" feels after sitting there sweating your ass off.


I'm missing a major part of the equation though, the Banya. I'm just a young 60, AND it doesn't snow here. I could go sit in the grow room for awhile and dump a glass of ice water on myself...


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 12, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Old age does in fact suck - but I'm 60 plus & still do it.
> I also have a 55 gallon de-headed plastic drum full of water in the Banya that I can submerge myself in (when it's not frozen) - you'd be surprised how good "cold" feels after sitting there sweating your ass off.


So where is this Banya? Backyard? Nah, prancing around nekkid in snow with grizzly's bigger cousin looking for chow don't cut it


----------



## ANC (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 12, 2019)

ANC said:


>


That pic was taken on the equator, duh.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Feb 12, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> That pic was taken on the equator, duh.


Haaaaaaaa fuck


----------



## Coloradoclear (Feb 12, 2019)

raratt said:


> The crazy Norse and Swedes will go from a sauna to rolling in the snow, and back. I would have a heart attack.


I like to make the snow angels and jump back in . . .not so much angels as yeti


----------



## raratt (Feb 12, 2019)

ANC said:


>


You need a 100 mile long level...


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 13, 2019)

From Sam Harris, one of my fav philosophers/authors. Just a little something to put our "problems" in perspective...


----------



## 420God (Feb 13, 2019)

I get to dig out today.


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 13, 2019)

I finally found the missing tea cups and glasses.

I had to brave the tundra that is my daughter's bedroom, but at long last, the mystery is solved.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 13, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> From Sam Harris, one of my fav philosophers/authors. Just a little something to put our "problems" in perspective...



Yep. I've always had that outlook on my life and always try to put in that into perspective to people who just think the world is out to shit on them. The non stop complainers absolutely drive me nuts, but realize it's human nature for people to look at what everyone else has that they don't.

I ask them if they know how incredibly lucky they are to have been born in the United States? If it were lottery odds, you'd have won the Powerball, multiple times. If you make 30k a year, you're in the top 1% of the world.

Someone, somewhere is getting their fucking hands lopped off for taking a loaf of bread to feed themselves or their family.

"Now pick up that trimmer and trim the fucking pond, cry baby."

My dad used to take us down to East stl to show us kids what it was like for him growing up. Never was a words guy, just show us what it could be like, guy. Hard ass boilermaker, but I'm thankful to have been humbled in such a way.


----------



## ANC (Feb 13, 2019)

I helped assess my daughter's first grade class with their skills tests today.
I really like kids, they drive you nuts, but there isn't a boring moment.
Shame, the one kid in the children's home asked me to come fetch him and take him to the beach. He is only 6.


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 13, 2019)

ANC said:


> I helped assess my daughter's first grade class with their skills tests today.
> I really like kids, they drive you nuts, but there isn't a boring moment.
> Shame, the one kid in the children's home asked me to come fetch him and take him to the beach. He is only 6.


My son is 6 years old an autistic spectrum. This young man can't find the pockets on his jacket to put his hands in to keep them warm, but he can build a marble run taller than he is. I've also nicknamed him 'Kramer' because he comes busting through any door in the house like Kramer from Seinfeld.

I never locked a door in the house before in my life until that kid was born and started walking.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 13, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> From Sam Harris, one of my fav philosophers/authors. Just a little something to put our "problems" in perspective...


Thank you Tyler - I really needed a reality check & that was spot on.

++


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 13, 2019)

Morning everyone, it's 36F this morning but we'll be warming up to almost 70F today.....

Didn't sleep well at all last night....dunno why..

Welp gotta get to the shop to finish some machine work and i have a sheet metal order coming in, gonna be a busy day at the shop.....

Coffee is on, nice and hot......

Hope everyone is have a day of it......


----------



## raratt (Feb 13, 2019)

1.27" of rain since midnight and still raining, at least the heavy wind they were calling for hasn't materialized, yet. Get to go pick up our new pup later this afternoon, I think I'll take our truck, my car needs new shoes and I don't want drama on the drive to town. Been a long time since we had a puppy in the house.


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 13, 2019)

You going to let all this white privilege racist posts 357 pages back go @UncleBuck 

Don't give up the good fight..God's speed


----------



## Bareback (Feb 13, 2019)

It's been a rough morning so far, I was hanging some 3-0x7-0 metal fire rated doors ( heavy as a mofo ) and I bent over to pick up some screws off the floor..hit my head on a piece of all thread sticking out of the wall , I look up to see all the meat hanging from the all thread. So I go to the restroom to clean and bandage it and I can see my skull.... ouch. This is going to leave a mark.

Also I learned yesterday that I have been elected to get a license to do abestos abatement, WTF, who elected me for that shit.... and why didn't I get a vote. Ohh well it ain't like I don't already do it anyway, maybe I'll get a raise for having the license... but it will probably on a roof removing some bullshit in the heat of summer.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 13, 2019)

Bareback said:


> It's been a rough morning so far, I was hanging some 3-0x7-0 metal fire rated doors ( heavy as a mofo ) and I bent over to pick up some screws off the floor..hit my head on a piece of all thread sticking out of the wall , I look up to see all the meat hanging from the all thread. So I go to the restroom to clean and bandage it and I can see my skull.... ouch. This is going to leave a mark.
> 
> Also I learned yesterday that I have been elected to get a license to do abestos abatement, WTF, who elected me for that shit.... and why didn't I get a vote. Ohh well it ain't like I don't already do it anyway, maybe I'll get a raise for having the license... but it will probably on a roof removing some bullshit in the heat of summer.


I don't think that is what the sages mean by "opening one's mind". Ouch.

~edit~ emoji needs a bit of all-thread


----------



## ANC (Feb 13, 2019)

I only learned yesterday, that you are supposed to teach kids to keep the door shut at night in case there is a fire.


----------



## raratt (Feb 13, 2019)

ANC said:


> I only learned yesterday, that you are supposed to teach kids to keep the door shut at night in case there is a fire.


AND if they smell smoke feel the door before opening it, if it feels hot go out the window and don't open the door. (If they are capable)


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 13, 2019)

Just learned that the star Sirius is gonna disappear on the 18th of this month.....

https://www.skyandtelescope.com/observing/will-sirius-disappear/?fbclid=IwAR3P3c-XJooFhu8J6IzLQHCBd0oFB6SYP0TCsFF7UMteBSHR-MYCo4je9wE

should be a interest show...


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 13, 2019)

Bareback said:


> It's been a rough morning so far, I was hanging some 3-0x7-0 metal fire rated doors ( heavy as a mofo ) and I bent over to pick up some screws off the floor..hit my head on a piece of all thread sticking out of the wall , I look up to see all the meat hanging from the all thread. So I go to the restroom to clean and bandage it and I can see my skull.... ouch. This is going to leave a mark.
> 
> Also I learned yesterday that I have been elected to get a license to do abestos abatement, WTF, who elected me for that shit.... and why didn't I get a vote. Ohh well it ain't like I don't already do it anyway, maybe I'll get a raise for having the license... but it will probably on a roof removing some bullshit in the heat of summer.


Congratulations on the erection, I mean election. Hope you got a raise outa it


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 13, 2019)

raratt said:


> AND if they smell smoke feel the door before opening it, if it feels hot go out the window and don't open the door. (If they are capable)


Somehow going out the bedroom window came naturally to me and my kids, go figure.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 13, 2019)

ANC said:


> I only learned yesterday, that you are supposed to teach kids to keep the door shut at night in case there is a fire.


It's good to have a fire evacuation plan along with some practice sessions especially for the kids and of course making sure you have plenty of CO and smoke detectors (that work) and some good ABC extinguishers. Most local fire departments will gladly help you with prevention. Fire happens RFQ and is a stone killer.


----------



## raratt (Feb 13, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Somehow going out the bedroom window came naturally to me and my kids, go figure.


I have never had a reason to do that...lol


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 13, 2019)

raratt said:


> I have never had a reason to do that...lol


My parents frowned upon my wish to night surf at the HB Pier.


----------



## raratt (Feb 13, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> My parents frowned upon my wish to night surf at the HB Pier.


I just snuck out the family room door to go hang with friends.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 13, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Somehow going out the bedroom window came naturally to me and my kids, go figure.


Huh! For some reason I always thought that coming in through the bedroom window would be much more fun than going out.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Feb 13, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> From Sam Harris, one of my fav philosophers/authors. Just a little something to put our "problems" in perspective...


Best thing I heard all week!!! Thank you.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 13, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Huh! For some reason I always thought that coming in through the bedroom window would be much more fun than going out.


There is an uncertainty involved ... do you choose Window Number One ...


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Just learned that the *star Sirius is gonna disappear on the 18th of this month*.....
> 
> https://www.skyandtelescope.com/observing/will-sirius-disappear/?fbclid=IwAR3P3c-XJooFhu8J6IzLQHCBd0oFB6SYP0TCsFF7UMteBSHR-MYCo4je9wE
> 
> should be a interest show...


For good?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 13, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> For good?


More like a blink

In this day and age, I expect to see a gif soon


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 13, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> More like a blink
> 
> In this day and age, I expect to see a gif soon


The flat earthers need to change the batteries.

Got any extra D cells to help out?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 13, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The flat earthers need to change the batteries.
> 
> Got any extra D cells to help out?


 I got extra D out the wazoo.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 13, 2019)

If you could teach that baby to spit out lithium`s you might have something there.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 13, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4282062
> 
> If you could teach that baby to spit out lithium`s you might have something there.


Can't spell accumulator without some cum


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 13, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> *spit out*


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 13, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> empty quote


I grew up near this


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 13, 2019)

Lol


----------



## raratt (Feb 13, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I grew up near this


Who is Linthi, and why is he/she doing that in the park?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 13, 2019)

raratt said:


> Who is Linthi, and why is he/she doing that in the park?


We did call it "parking" once upon a time


----------



## Bareback (Feb 13, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Congratulations on the erection, I mean election. Hope you got a raise outa it


Hahaha, a raise would be good, but so wood an erection.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 13, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Hahaha, a raise would be good, but so wood an erection.


An erection is a kind of raise when you think about it...


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 13, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> An erection is a kind of raise when you think about it...


It surely means things are looking up


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 13, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> It surely means things are looking up


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 13, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


----------



## 420God (Feb 14, 2019)

Happy Valentine's day. Last night the wife and I picked up our new puppy. Our other animals aren't sure what to think of it.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 14, 2019)

420God said:


> Happy Valentine's day. Last night the wife and I picked up our new puppy. Our other animals aren't sure what to think of it.
> 
> View attachment 4282303



The big one is thinking, "Is this a friend, or a snack???"


----------



## 420God (Feb 14, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> The big one is thinking, "Is this a friend, or a snack???"


He's scared of the pup and keeps running away. I think he knows he's too big and is afraid of squishing him.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 14, 2019)

420God said:


> He's scared of the pup and keeps running away. I think he knows he's too big and is afraid of squishing him.



I felt that way around my first wife...


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 14, 2019)

420God said:


> Happy Valentine's day. Last night the wife and I picked up our new puppy. Our other animals aren't sure what to think of it.
> 
> View attachment 4282303


Holy fuck, you have a bear for a pet.. you are a God..


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 14, 2019)

Morning everyone.....Happy Valentine's to you and yours hope you and your significant others have a wonderful day today....

Me woke up to a beautiful card and some chocolates from Mrs Budman, while in turn i left the same for her plus a fresh rose from the outside bush we have..damn they smell good....

It's 51F this morning gonna hit middle 70's today...woohoo.....

Coffee is on nice and hot.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 14, 2019)

420God said:


> Happy Valentine's day. Last night the wife and I picked up our new puppy. Our other animals aren't sure what to think of it.
> 
> View attachment 4282303


holy shit, looks like a "mini me"

the big one has the look of "wft is this" on his face......think they'll make great friends overall.....well at least the little one has backup...


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 14, 2019)

my little rescue from last year...
 

found him passed out on Mrs Budman's side last night......


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 14, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Holy fuck, you have a bear for a pet.. you are a God..


Insert my typical off-color fuckery here


----------



## raratt (Feb 14, 2019)

420God said:


> Happy Valentine's day. Last night the wife and I picked up our new puppy. Our other animals aren't sure what to think of it.
> 
> View attachment 4282303


I thought I was picking up our new pup yesterday, for some reason the wife thought the adoption papers said Wed. but it is today. She will be our valentines gift.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 14, 2019)

Shout out to all the ladies this day that don't know they are pregnant yet


just a friendly reminder...


----------



## raratt (Feb 14, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Shout out to all the ladies this day that don't know they are pregnant yet
> 
> 
> just a friendly reminder...


Hopefully there will be many more attempts at that this evening.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 14, 2019)

raratt said:


> Hopefully there will be many more attempts at that this evening.


that stuff started last night and will last throughout the day...depending of course....


----------



## raratt (Feb 14, 2019)

7:30 this morning rain was coming down at a rate of 2.22 inches an hour, luckily it didn't last too long. It did exceed the capability of my 3" yard drains, patio is all wet. 55 now headed to 58 for a high. I see patches of blue now.


----------



## lokie (Feb 14, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> that stuff started last night and will last throughout the day...depending of course....


Pending intercourse?


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 14, 2019)

lokie said:


> Pending intercourse?


yep....time to get shaggy...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2019)

Glad to see I'm not the only one who likes this day. 

Almost everyone I've spoken with has been such a downer on it. I betcha if I asked all their significant others, they would totally want pretty gifts, a nice dinner out and a good old rogerin' to cap off the evening.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 14, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only one who likes this day.
> 
> Almost everyone I've spoken with has been such a downer on it. I betcha if I asked all their significant others, they would totally want pretty gifts, a nice dinner out and a *good old rogerin'* to cap off the evening.


LOL


----------



## raratt (Feb 14, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL


I like my name being used as a verb...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2019)

raratt said:


> I like my name being used as a verb...


I was struggling to find a euphemism for sex that wasn't too graphic. 

I saw the worst possible idea for a valentine's gift today.

Nothing says I love you like a Belgian chocolate anus. 

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/chocolate-buttholes-valentines-day-gift-145800558.html


----------



## raratt (Feb 14, 2019)

@GreatwhiteNorth
http://takhinihotpools.com/hair_freezing


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 14, 2019)

Trying something new today, it involves knots and the possibility of drowning.


----------



## raratt (Feb 14, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Trying something new today, it involves knots and the possibility of drowning.
> View attachment 4282555


When I read the text I thought it had something to do with Laughing Grass's post....???? Hot tub bondage???


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 14, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Trying something new today, it involves knots and the possibility of drowning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i see what looks like a heater, and maybe a thermometer maybe?? interesting


----------



## raratt (Feb 14, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was struggling to find a euphemism for sex that wasn't too graphic.
> 
> I saw the worst possible idea for a valentine's gift today.
> 
> ...


Playing hide the salami, Bow chica wow wow, waxing the kitchen floor, bumpin' uglies, laying pipe, doing the deed...


----------



## Coloradoclear (Feb 14, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only one who likes this day.
> 
> Almost everyone I've spoken with has been such a downer on it. I betcha if I asked all their significant others, they would totally want pretty gifts, a nice dinner out and a good old rogerin' to cap off the evening.


Just remember to keep it safe . . . Or you could be changing diapers on the opening day of deer season!


----------



## raratt (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 14, 2019)

@SSGrower also could be an air membrane....

what's behind door number 3 john...lol....think i used all my guesses now...lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2019)

raratt said:


> Playing hide the salami, Bow chica wow wow, waxing the kitchen floor, bumpin' uglies, laying pipe, doing the deed...


lol lots of multi word euphemisms not so many single word. If my name was Roger, I'd have a shirt made that says it's Rogerin' time. 



Coloradoclear said:


> Just remember to keep it safe . . . Or you could be changing diapers on the opening day of deer season!


I guess anything is possible, but extremely unlikely.


----------



## too larry (Feb 14, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Leeks - good.
> Kale - not so much.
> 
> Love the plates though!


I'm going to try my hand at growing leeks this year. I put the roots in water and they are growing already. Grew kale a few winters back and really liked it. 

I used to collect all sorts of thrift store dishes. Since I started hiking, I try not to buy them anymore. Still got so many packed up and put away it's not funny. I guess I still have five sets of different apple dishes.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 14, 2019)

[QUOTE="Laughing Grass, post: 14746338, member: 1004



I guess anything is possible, but extremely unlikely.[/QUOTE]

It's a miracle...


----------



## too larry (Feb 14, 2019)

lokie said:


> Progress is not always progress. A 2nd light may help traffic but sure alters everyones day.
> 
> I can walk to 4 big box fast food joints. In a 10 mile radius there are 5 shopping malls, 3 Walmarts, 5 brand name grocery stores,
> 4 or 5 micro breweries and to many convenience store/gas stations and mom and pop eateries to count.
> ...


There are more folks around my farm. I've lived there on and off for the last 58 years. When I was a kid there was one house up the road toward the highway. Grandparents house was at the other end of the road. Great Aunt lived just across the field. The lots down at the river had just a couple of weekend camps. Made with tar paper and chicken wire. There was one house on the river, but on a bigger piece of land, not a lot.

Now there is 10-15 house out toward the highway, and about that many on the river. It's not uncommon for me to have 4-5 cars go by when I'm working in the garden of a morning.


----------



## too larry (Feb 14, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i live in a tourist town, and they have the lights here set up to move blocks of traffic. it helps when the traffic is actually heavy, but it's annoying as hell to sit for 3 minutes at a light for no one....i've suggested to the city several times that they alter the lights between midnight and 7 am, make them run at double speed so you aren't sitting waiting for a block of traffic to pass that isn't there....but they don't seem to like the idea...or perhaps they can't do it themselves....or they just really like annoying the people who live here, who are the only ones out at that time...


All the lights in Panama City were timed to get folks to the beaches as fast as possible. After the hurricane they had to rework it.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Feb 14, 2019)

I just removed everything from my son's room:. Bed, dresser, etc. Left him a pillow and some blankets . . . Suspended second time in a week!


----------



## too larry (Feb 14, 2019)

raratt said:


> I'm missing a major part of the equation though, the Banya. I'm just a young 60, AND it doesn't snow here. I could go sit in the grow room for awhile and dump a glass of ice water on myself...


I built a sweat lodge down at my river camp. The real Creek lodges are built with willow trees planted in a circle and the branches woven together to create the dome. Then blankets are thrown over it to hold in the heat. I used Yaupon and PVC to make mine. Missed out on all the good karma that comes with willow {rebirth}. But I did plant red cedar trees as prescribed and had the fire in the right place.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 14, 2019)

Coloradoclear said:


> I just removed everything from my son's room:. Bed, dresser, etc. Left him a pillow and some blankets . . . Suspended second time in a week!


How old is he?


----------



## too larry (Feb 14, 2019)

The wife and I worked on the tree tops in the back yard yesterday. I want to save as much of the fence as I can, so we cut the ones on the fence and piled them for burning. 

I got back out there today, but concentrated on cutting broken trees off so I can drag the whole tree. About two hours yesterday and half that today.

I'm thinking Gray Stone wasn't too happy about the trees getting cut. {I got most of the downed trees in that area cut off. I just need to clear a spot to drag them to}


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 14, 2019)

Coloradoclear said:


> I just removed everything from my son's room:. Bed, dresser, etc. Left him a pillow and some blankets . . . Suspended second time in a week!


How long was his suspension if he could have it happen twice in a week? I got suspended a couple of times in high school and it was for a whole week and I really didn't even do anything.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 14, 2019)

Coloradoclear said:


> I just removed everything from my son's room:. Bed, dresser, etc. Left him a pillow and some blankets . . . Suspended second time in a week!


Don't forget to step on his cell phone if he has one and remove the door from his room  Privacy is something one earns.


----------



## raratt (Feb 14, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol lots of multi word euphemisms not so many single word. If my name was Roger, I'd have a shirt made that says it's Rogerin' time.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess anything is possible, but extremely unlikely.


Boinking.


----------



## lokie (Feb 14, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was struggling to find a euphemism for sex that wasn't too graphic.
> 
> I saw the worst possible idea for a valentine's gift today.
> 
> ...


Don't that make my brown eyes blue.

 


I'd eat that.


----------



## raratt (Feb 14, 2019)

This is a good thing, our biggest reservoir is the snow pack, and it looks good this year.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 14, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Don't forget to step on his cell phone if he has one and remove the door from his room  Privacy is something one earns.


You've had much practice my dear.
The door thing is one I had never thought of, but is poetic in it's simplicity.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 14, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You've had much practice my dear.
> The door thing is one I had never thought of, but is poetic in it's simplicity.


Thank you  The pure shock when they realize their door is missing is priceless. 



raratt said:


> This is a good thing, our biggest reservoir is the snow pack, and it looks good this year.


Don't worry they'll still jack our water rates


----------



## Coloradoclear (Feb 14, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


> How long was his suspension if he could have it happen twice in a week? I got suspended a couple of times in high school and it was for a whole week and I really didn't even do anything.


2 days, now 4 more days . . . In school suspension


----------



## Coloradoclear (Feb 14, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Don't forget to step on his cell phone if he has one and remove the door from his room  Privacy is something one earns.


Thank you for reminding me to remove his door tomorrow!!!


----------



## Coloradoclear (Feb 14, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> How old is he?


14, old enough to know better


----------



## Bareback (Feb 14, 2019)

Coloradoclear said:


> 14, old enough to know better


14....14 is when forget all about better.


----------



## ANC (Feb 14, 2019)

Coloradoclear said:


> I just removed everything from my son's room:. Bed, dresser, etc. Left him a pillow and some blankets . . . Suspended second time in a week!


Ja see, that is too much effort and not good for relationships.
I prefer the good old hiding. Sorts things out in a second and we both are better after.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 14, 2019)

ANC said:


> Ja see, that is too much effort and not good for relationships.
> I prefer the good old hiding. Sorts things out in a second and we both are better after.


LOL


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 14, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> @SSGrower also could be an air membrane....
> 
> what's behind door number 3 john...lol....think i used all my guesses now...lol


Water cure.
Trying 71-73 deg.
Some reviews said it removes a lot of the taste because it is so effecient at removing the water soluble stuff, up to 20% less "yield" but increased thc concentration.
This is golden goat I dont like the taste so I thought it was the best candidate for this trial.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Feb 14, 2019)

Shitfaced. 11th corona. 5th joint of Blue Cheese. Went to Karaoke and it was one of those good nights where I was the bad motherfucker on the mic. I love all of you out of key shitty singers that make me look so good. Hubs tried to act like an asshole at the first of the evening but this time I decided I truly didn't give a fuck. Drank a buncha beer, sung my ass off in spite of that too old for me boring motherfucker husband I am stuck with.

.Made some new friends and will leave him at home next week.

Just needed to vent. thanks.

PS Never get married god dammit. I didn't til I was 46 and it was still TOO SOON!
Meanwhile, Happy Valentines n stuff.


Love - TL


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 14, 2019)

2rollingstoned said:


> Shitfaced. 11th corona. 5th joint of Blue Cheese. Went to Karaoke and it was one of those good nights where I was the bad motherfucker on the mic. I love all of you out of key shitty singers that make me look so good. Hubs tried to act like an asshole at the first of the evening but this time I decided I truly didn't give a fuck. Drank a buncha beer, sung my ass off in spite of that too old for me boring motherfucker husband I am stuck with.
> 
> .Made some new friends and will leave him at home next week.
> 
> ...


Best post ever.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 15, 2019)

2rollingstoned said:


> Shitfaced. 11th corona. 5th joint of Blue Cheese. Went to Karaoke and it was one of those good nights where I was the bad motherfucker on the mic. I love all of you out of key shitty singers that make me look so good. Hubs tried to act like an asshole at the first of the evening but this time I decided I truly didn't give a fuck. Drank a buncha beer, sung my ass off in spite of that too old for me boring motherfucker husband I am stuck with.
> 
> .Made some new friends and will leave him at home next week.
> 
> ...



Amen, sister. If you'd like me to speak to your husband for you, pm me with his info...







































plus one nude pic of you...







































































And what the hell, one of him, too...


----------



## srh88 (Feb 15, 2019)

2rollingstoned said:


> . Hubs tried to act like an asshole at the first of the evening but this time I decided I truly didn't give a fuck. Drank a buncha beer, sung my ass off in spite of that too old for me boring motherfucker husband I am stuck with.
> 
> .Made some new friends and will leave him at home next week.
> 
> ...


Happy valentines day lol


----------



## Coloradoclear (Feb 15, 2019)

ANC said:


> Ja see, that is too much effort and not good for relationships.
> I prefer the good old hiding. Sorts things out in a second and we both are better after.


He's lucky he is growing up now . . . Instead of when I grew up, my dad was a railroad hand/42 year Teamster member.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2019)

Coloradoclear said:


> I just removed everything from my son's room:. Bed, dresser, etc. Left him a pillow and some blankets . . . Suspended second time in a week!





curious2garden said:


> Don't forget to step on his cell phone if he has one and remove the door from his room  Privacy is something one earns.


Joe Arpaio would be proud  And here I thought my parents were harsh disciplinarians when I was growing up.

@raratt how could I have forgotten boinking?

@lokie now make it a chocolate starfish.



Bareback said:


> It's a miracle...


well if the bible is to be believed...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 15, 2019)

2rollingstoned said:


> Shitfaced. 11th corona. 5th joint of Blue Cheese. Went to Karaoke and it was one of those good nights where I was the bad motherfucker on the mic. I love all of you out of key shitty singers that make me look so good. Hubs tried to act like an asshole at the first of the evening but this time I decided I truly didn't give a fuck. Drank a buncha beer, sung my ass off in spite of that too old for me boring motherfucker husband I am stuck with.
> 
> .Made some new friends and will leave him at home next week.
> 
> ...


if you're questioning it when you let your inhibitions down....not a good sign....that's when you're honest with yourself....you may lie like a motherfucker to the rest of the world...but you know you


----------



## lokie (Feb 15, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Joe Arpaio would be proud  And here I thought my parents were harsh disciplinarians when I was growing up.
> 
> @raratt how could I have forgotten boinking?
> 
> ...


Ask and ye shall receive.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2019)

lokie said:


> Ask and ye shall receive.


 I bet your search history would give me ptsd.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 15, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Water cure.
> Trying 71-73 deg.
> Some reviews said it removes a lot of the taste because it is so effecient at removing the water soluble stuff, up to 20% less "yield" but increased thc concentration.
> This is golden goat I dont like the taste so I thought it was the best candidate for this trial.


I'm going golden goat and have for several seasons the genetics came from just down the road from you, the male was a barberry burte. I like the strain, really like it.


----------



## raratt (Feb 15, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Water cure.
> Trying 71-73 deg.
> Some reviews said it removes a lot of the taste because it is so effecient at removing the water soluble stuff, up to 20% less "yield" but increased thc concentration.
> This is golden goat I dont like the taste so I thought it was the best candidate for this trial.


The only water curing I have seen is taking the buds and soaking them in water, not the plant.


----------



## lokie (Feb 15, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I bet your search history would give me ptsd.


Could you fathom the error messages?


----------



## raratt (Feb 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Don't worry they'll still jack our water rates


My city pumps groundwater, so reservoir levels have nothing to do with our bill. However they are planning a progressive rate increase on sewer charges. Can't really conserve when it comes to that.


----------



## raratt (Feb 15, 2019)

New clone drop has some I think I'd like to grow. Sherbet, Blueberry Muffin, Blue Dream (I am leaning towards this one, said to be easy to grow for a noob) and Black Jack. No more diesel smelling buds for me.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 15, 2019)

raratt said:


> My city pumps groundwater, so reservoir levels have nothing to do with our bill. However they are planning a progressive rate increase on sewer charges. Can't really conserve when it comes to that.


who reads that meter?


----------



## raratt (Feb 15, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> who reads that meter?


It is metered at the house actually, I guess when the city starts sinking they took out too much.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 15, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> who reads that meter?


Around here your sewer bill is calculated on your water usage. It doesn't matter if you're watering your garden and it's never seeing the sewer, your paying to run that water through it. So stupid.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 15, 2019)

i've lived here going on 11 years, water is included, so i have no idea how they break it down here. my electric bill is part of my pay for managing the apartments, so i actually have no idea how they break that down either...
in some ways i do live in a different world than most people...


----------



## ANC (Feb 15, 2019)

Had a shit day. was just one of those days, where I got up in a mood. And despite plans I had, my whole day was taken up by fixing other people's shit.
Its fucking 7pm, wife just got home, as did the fucking cat that went awol for the day.

Thank god for weed, I'm gonna smoke like a quarter of cheese or something now.


----------



## raratt (Feb 15, 2019)

New puppy weaseling her way into our hearts. I have started teaching sit and shake hands, she knew sit a little anyway. She was fine with the music last evening. I figured it wouldn't bother her, the dogs barking at the shelter didn't phase her at all.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 15, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Water cure.
> Trying 71-73 deg.
> Some reviews said it removes a lot of the taste because it is so effecient at removing the water soluble stuff, up to 20% less "yield" but increased thc concentration.
> This is golden goat I dont like the taste so I thought it was the best candidate for this trial.


I'm going golden goat and have for several seasons the genetics came from just down the road from you, the male was a barberry burte. I like the strain, really like it.


----------



## ANC (Feb 15, 2019)

I had a friend wash some weed the other day. He just had too many bugs to my liking.
Fuck, did that weed turn out good.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 15, 2019)

raratt said:


> This is a good thing, our biggest reservoir is the snow pack, and it looks good this year.


It's the wind that's a killer, we've lost power over 10 times this year, 4 days the first time, 2 the second, and now going on 4 again, this one is easier to live with as I can "see" the power pole snapped in half causing the problem.

Not an average winter.

Anyone interested in some seeds, not showing yet but I know it's cumming.


----------



## ANC (Feb 15, 2019)

Today was the first day this week without a 2 and a half hour brownout


----------



## ANC (Feb 15, 2019)

Just had my goto pick me up dinner.
Cold mixed canned fruit and neapolitan ice cream.
Been a while since I had it. It was soooo good.


----------



## raratt (Feb 15, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> It's the wind that's a killer, we've lost power over 10 times this year, 4 days the first time, 2 the second, and now going on 4 again, this one is easier to live with as I can "see" the power pole snapped in half causing the problem.
> 
> Not an average winter.
> 
> Anyone interested in some seeds, not showing yet but I know it's cumming.


We have had some winds when the fronts come through, not as bad as what I've heard the foothills have had. My M in Law is up at 3500' and regularly looses power during winter, but she heats with a wood stove and plugs in her fridge/freezer to a generator when it is out for a longer time.


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 15, 2019)

raratt said:


> My city pumps groundwater, so reservoir levels have nothing to do with our bill. However they are planning a progressive rate increase on sewer charges. Can't really conserve when it comes to that.


Graywater. If it's yellow let it mellow, if it's brown flush it down.
The plant got cut and lightly trimmed, chopped in 2 sections.
 
Switched water after readings.
I assume at some point it will be more effective to leave the water more than 24 hours. Can someone with more knowledge of osmotic pressrue and the chemistry involved shine some light for me? Should I try to leave some sugars and finish the process by air. I've seen people use a dehydrator but I kind of think that may be part of why most don't seem to have a favorable review of the process.



Bareback said:


> I'm going golden goat and have for several seasons the genetics came from just down the road from you, the male was a barberry burte. I like the strain, really like it.


I don't dislike the strain. It is how shall I say?, effectively potent? For whatever reason the smell reminds me of neem. The taste is not like neem treated weed, there is a bite mid to back of tounge, kind of like a light roasted black coffee, I prefer cream and sugar. Ive been chopping it at 9 weeks, advertised as a 10 week strain IIRC. Lately been enjoying the berry flavors I'm getting off Lucinda Williams (another co clone only if I'm not mistaken c99xwilliams wonder).
GG is easy to grow light to moderate feeder. Bud structure not super dense, I think it would do well outdoor in humid climate where bud rot and what not might be an issue. Here is one I did a 1 and 21 day defol on,
 
it responded better than the Fat Bastard
 
But that might be because the smaller container size and a laxidaisical approach to watering.


----------



## ANC (Feb 15, 2019)

Many of the good strains give that sour oil on the back of the tongue, even when vaped.

Everybody on the crime watch Whatsapp group are complaining about the stench from them burning years of waste from the wastewater treatment place. Some days I'm glad my nose doesn't work properly. Other days it just disturbs me.


----------



## raratt (Feb 15, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I've seen people use a dehydrator


When I did it I just spread them out in a homemade drying rack and let them air dry. It reduced the smell, but didn't really mellow out the smoke much. I will never grow Chemdawg 4 again, I am just going to do an extraction with what I have.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 15, 2019)

Just got back from the grow store, hopefully for the last time this year. 3 bags ewc, 3 bags lobster compost, big bag of bio char, bale of promix hpcc, big bag of perlite, a few boxes of amendments, rapid rooters and, on impulse, a bag of 99% Sulphur, only because it was on clearance . I just want to get a bottle of Neptunes seaweed fert, no one around me has any in stock. I should be all set until at least September. Between composting indoors and my worm farm, I'm hoping to go no till by the end of the year. I'm sick of amending and mixing old soil and then having to turn 200+gal of soil that's still cooking in totes. I also bought a decent sized Majesty palm for $5 in the clearance pile at Lowes I need to find a pot for. It's about 3 ft tall and wide, driving home with it on the front passenger seat was like driving through the jungle. Every time I turned, hit the gas or brake there were branches going everywhere.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 15, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Just got back from the grow store, hopefully for the last time this year. 3 bags ewc, 3 bags lobster compost, big bag of bio char, bale of promix hpcc, big bag of perlite, a few boxes of amendments, rapid rooters and, on impulse, a bag of 99% Sulphur, only because it was on clearance . I just want to get a bottle of Neptunes seaweed fert, no one around me has any in stock. I should be all set until at least September. Between composting indoors and my worm farm, I'm hoping to go no till by the end of the year. I'm sick of amending and mixing old soil and then having to turn 200+gal of soil that's still cooking in totes. I also bought a decent sized Majesty palm for $5 in the clearance pile at Lowes I need to find a pot for. It's about 3 ft tall and wide, driving home with it on the front passenger seat was like driving through the jungle. Every time I turned, hit the gas or brake there were branches going everywhere.


My hallway in the winter...feel like i need a machete and a pith helmet to go to the bathroom in the middle of the night


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 15, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> My hallway in the winter...feel like i need a machete and a pith helmet to go to the bathroom in the middle of the night
> View attachment 4283201



That is interesting looking MJ. You may need to get more lights. Which strains are those?


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 15, 2019)

Guess who has Tool Tickets???









Right before my birthday, as an early present to myself, I bought 4. They're only doing about a dozen shows this year, most are in Europe, just 3 in the States. I HOPE they do some shit from the new album, this is gonna be epic...


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 15, 2019)

I blowed snow.. lol!!


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 15, 2019)

I'm also trying to grow lions mane mushrooms in ziplock freezer bags... if you look under the label slash vent you can see the mycelium


----------



## raratt (Feb 15, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> My hallway in the winter...feel like i need a machete and a pith helmet to go to the bathroom in the middle of the night
> View attachment 4283201


 

My jungle in the Computer room, orchids, plumeria, pineapple, tomato plants, and the hibiscus that is my avatar.


----------



## raratt (Feb 15, 2019)

@ANC Picked these up a couple days ago, $3.50 pound. Picked out the tail meat to make etouffee with some andouille sausage. Saved the shells to make a stock with.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 15, 2019)

raratt said:


> @ANC Picked these up a couple days ago, $3.50 pound. Picked out the tail meat to make etouffee with some andouille sausage. Saved the shells to make a stock with.View attachment 4283256


LOL I have that exact strainer!

So I ran around like a crazy person getting the house cleaned. @cannabineer is on his way down for the weekend.

Tomorrow we are going to eat here:






I'm going to see if I can actually eat my weight in beef and pork. Then Sunday we are going to Clutch in Venice, visit my son, his wife and maybe drive by the house they just offered on. This time I'm going to be smart enough to get the roasted strawberry ice cream.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I have that exact strainer!
> 
> So I ran around like a crazy person getting the house cleaned. @cannabineer is on his way down for the weekend.
> 
> ...



You and Bear should record the entire conversation during the car ride, then edit for the best stuff. Maybe start a podcast, I would definitely tune in to listen to that...


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I have that exact strainer!
> 
> So I ran around like a crazy person getting the house cleaned. @cannabineer is on his way down for the weekend.
> 
> ...


Whoa, that sounds interesting. Gimme details


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 15, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> You and Bear should record the entire conversation during the car ride, then edit for the best stuff. Maybe start a podcast, I would definitely tune in to listen to that...


I'd love hearing them bicker lol


----------



## raratt (Feb 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> @cannabineer is on his way down for the weekend.


Possibly longer if it snows on the Grapevine...lol


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 15, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Whoa, that sounds interesting. Gimme details


It's a ridiculously expensive boutique ice cream store down the street from Google's offices in Venice Beach called Salt & Straw
I ordered a chocolate last time and it was very very good. My kids ordered the strawberry and it was amazing
https://saltandstraw.com/flavor/roasted-strawberry-coconut-v-la/


----------



## lokie (Feb 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I have that exact strainer!
> 
> So I ran around like a crazy person getting the house cleaned. @cannabineer is on his way down for the weekend.
> 
> ...


Oh boy. Korean BBQ is at the top of my all time favorite foods list.

KBBQ is best at home for me. Folks start look at me strange when at our local Korean restaurant. 
I lose self control and gorge.

Something like this.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 15, 2019)

lokie said:


> Oh boy. Korean BBQ is at the top of my all time favorite foods list.
> 
> KBBQ is best at home for me. Folks start look at me strange when at our local Korean restaurant.
> I lose self control and gorge.
> ...


Yeah we are planning to eat everything





We usually do their 20 buck ayce but this time we are doing the rib eye, short ribs etc... we are celebrating!


----------



## ANC (Feb 15, 2019)

One to 29. no wonder you have an obesity epidemic.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 16, 2019)

ANC said:


> One to 29. no wonder you have an obesity epidemic.


Yup and I'm eating every one of them at least twice! I'll still weigh less than you. The problem isn't meat it's complex carbs. Which is the tiny portion of sorbet I'll eat the next day.


----------



## ANC (Feb 16, 2019)

I eat mostly meat, maybe some potatoes... other foods are just adornments
We eat pretty small portions though, maybe 300 to 400g shared between my wife and me.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 16, 2019)

farmerfischer said:


> I blowed snow.. lol!!


WB!


----------



## ANC (Feb 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> It's a ridiculously expensive boutique ice cream store down the street from Google's offices in Venice Beach called Salt & Straw
> I ordered a chocolate last time and it was very very good. My kids ordered the strawberry and it was amazing
> https://saltandstraw.com/flavor/roasted-strawberry-coconut-v-la/


My favourite is a combo of chocolate ice cream and strawberry frozen yoghurt.
A beautiful mix of sweet and sour,


----------



## raratt (Feb 16, 2019)

ANC said:


> One to 29. no wonder you have an obesity epidemic.


A farmer always builds a roof over his best tools to keep them from rusting.


----------



## ANC (Feb 16, 2019)

survived two separate parties for 7-year-olds today.
My saliva tastes like icing.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 16, 2019)

ANC said:


> survived two separate parties for 7-year-olds today.
> My saliva tastes like icing.


nobody made you eat cake....delicious, tasty cake.....
just out of curiosity, was your daughter with you, or did you just crash for the cake?


----------



## ANC (Feb 16, 2019)

lol, I was with her... actually I just dropped her at the first party and they called me to come join them.
They had a cake that tasted like it had ice cream in the batter.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 16, 2019)

Reworked the the strawberry bed added compost and reset the sets, added a new strain . A total of 45 sets , which is less than half of what I had two years ago. I guess I shouldn't have neglected them for two years. But I still had a lot of fruit last year but the bed looked terrible. I still have to mulch it but I'll wait until after the pork loin is done and a few beers as well.


----------



## raratt (Feb 16, 2019)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 4283730 View attachment 4283731
> 
> Reworked the the strawberry bed added compost and reset the sets, added a new strain . A total of 45 sets , which is less than half of what I had two years ago. I guess I shouldn't have neglected them for two years. But I still had a lot of fruit last year but the bed looked terrible. I still have to mulch it but I'll wait until after the pork loin is done and a few beers as well.


My garden is mud. Garlic is doing OK.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 16, 2019)

i still got two months before i can do a damn thing


----------



## Bareback (Feb 16, 2019)

raratt said:


> My garden is mud. Garlic is doing OK.


I haven't begin anything in garden yet, but I am going to try and seed some cabbage tonight. I'm thinking about putting some onion sets out but..... I kinda on the fence about it.


----------



## growingconcern (Feb 16, 2019)

2rollingstoned said:


> Shitfaced. 11th corona. 5th joint of Blue Cheese. Went to Karaoke and it was one of those good nights where I was the bad motherfucker on the mic. I love all of you out of key shitty singers that make me look so good. Hubs tried to act like an asshole at the first of the evening but this time I decided I truly didn't give a fuck. Drank a buncha beer, sung my ass off in spite of that too old for me boring motherfucker husband I am stuck with.
> 
> .Made some new friends and will leave him at home next week.
> 
> ...


Let's be fair here. Marriage, vows aside, is essentially a 'contract'
between two people - a give and take if you will - that have agreed to
support each other to their mutual benefit and with mutual respect or, at
the very least, a seamless simulation.

For my part, I work to support you and remain faithful while you spend
your time castigating me in public and on internet forums. Proudly crowing
about your level of intoxication, just how many beers you consumed and
joints you smoked, in addition to the 80 or so pounds of extra ballast
you've gained, is not exactly what I'd call mutual respect. Nor has it
done anything to endear you to the audience that has to endure you
slurring and screeching out your songs during Karaoke. You think I'm a
drag because I'm trying to save you from your ritual of public humiliation
when, in fact, I'm trying to save what's left of your dignity in the
community - the drunk is always the last one to realize just how drunk
they are.

While you may think I'm stupid and oblivious to your criticism of the
person that supports your ability to drink, smoke and fornicate with
anyone and everyone who has some of their schwag to share, I did not get
to where I am by being unobservant.

As to your so-called new 'friends' and leaving me at home next week, is
there any chance you'd commute my sentence to mere divorce and make this a
permanent arrangement before my credit cards are reduced to a pool of
molten plastic?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## Bareback (Feb 16, 2019)

I made my wife a happy plate , it made her day.

That tinder loin is as soft as butter, cabbage, butter beans and jalapeno corn bread...... the Dutch oven well be a tricky move, butt I will give it a try.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 16, 2019)

growingconcern said:


> Let's be fair here. Marriage, vows aside, is essentially a 'contract'
> between two people - a give and take if you will - that have agreed to
> support each other to their mutual benefit and with mutual respect or, at
> the very least, a seamless simulation.
> ...


----------



## lokie (Feb 16, 2019)

growingconcern said:


> Let's be fair here. Marriage, vows aside, is essentially a 'contract'
> between two people - a give and take if you will - that have agreed to
> support each other to their mutual benefit and with mutual respect or, at
> the very least, a seamless simulation.
> ...


@4:20p.m. ?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 16, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> You and Bear should record the entire conversation during the car ride, then edit for the best stuff. Maybe start a podcast, I would definitely tune in to listen to that...


Sorry haven't been around. It would be a very boring podcast. Bear will sit doing Sudoku puzzles while I drive, mutter and flip off other LA drivers.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Feb 16, 2019)

I saved a life. I had been thinking about starting a shelter in the morning and by afternoon I was confronted with a stray in an intersection. I managed to catch him, shelter him and find a home within a 24 hour time span. I was nervous as fuck for various reasons, but it worked out. I had plans this weekend, but this was more important and a trial of wits for certain. I don't think I'll be starting that shelter in the near future, but I made connections that should hopefully be available to me the next time a stray crosses my path.


----------



## 420God (Feb 16, 2019)

Brother in law sent me this pic. He was playing around in the snow next to the tracks and got stuck, he used the train to pull himself out.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Feb 16, 2019)

lokie said:


> Oh boy. Korean BBQ is at the top of my all time favorite foods list.
> 
> KBBQ is best at home for me. Folks start look at me strange when at our local Korean restaurant.
> I lose self control and gorge.
> ...


Yoshi's Island is one Hell of a drug.


----------



## ANC (Feb 16, 2019)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 4283834 View attachment 4283835
> 
> I made my wife a happy plate , it made her day.
> 
> That tinder loin is as soft as butter, cabbage, butter beans and jalapeno corn bread...... the Dutch oven well be a tricky move, butt I will give it a try.


She must love you a lot. That looks like it came from out of a box.
I suggest you keep her.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 17, 2019)

ANC said:


> She must love you a lot. That looks like it came from out of a box.
> I suggest you keep her.


Lol


----------



## raratt (Feb 17, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I haven't begin anything in garden yet, but I am going to try and seed some cabbage tonight. I'm thinking about putting some onion sets out but..... I kinda on the fence about it.


I made some green onions with red onion sets once, they turned out well with a mild flavor.


----------



## raratt (Feb 17, 2019)

Roxy (our new puppy) is very smart. With all the rain we have had the back yard is a mud pit so I have been wiping her feet when she comes in. She knows the routine now and will automatically sit on the towel at the back door while I take another to clean her feet. She will also sit and stay when I fill up her food dish. We're still working on the stay part when I am out of site, but that will come with age.


----------



## redivider (Feb 17, 2019)

shit man I went bike riding today.

I had a steel schwin god knows what - that's a fixie and flywheel, no shifter, and dual breaks. It was a heavy, punishing ride accelerating but once you got into traffic speed it was a breeze as the weight kept your momentum up and I absolutely loved it. on a good day I'd do 20 or so miles after work, on weekends I'd sometimes do 60-70 miles on it, all of it just riding around the city. Sometimes I'd hit bike paths around lakes and by riverbeds...

fast forward a few years my old bike is at a buddy's house it is practically his now. my dad got a bit too old for his and actually brought his last visit. it is a trek SL1000 aluminum frame/carbon fork bike. It's very light and fast...

so I've been getting back on it but jeeesus.... what a difference ~4 years makes. Granted I live in high altitude now but man I'm dead.

40.64kms, avg speed 18.61km/hr, top speed I achieved today was 55.45km/hr, total ascent 164M total descent 170M....very flat ride today.....but I'm getting back on it, my goal is to average 23km/hr and do a 2 hour ride in the mornings on Sundays.... that is all.....


----------



## Bareback (Feb 17, 2019)

ANC said:


> She must love you a lot. That looks like it came from out of a box.
> I suggest you keep her.


A box A BOX......ok yeah the Mac and cheese did come from a box but that what she likes, I have two recipes for Mac that I like but she ain't into it . ( Shuffling feet ) the ahhhhhh cornbread was too, but I added the jalapenos and she likes the jiffy mix but at least she does like my cornbread recipes however I didn't have any buttermilk so.....see my fridge died last monday and I don't have the new one fully stocked up yet.
Now let defend the rest of the meal, the cabbage and butter beans was a bacon grease infusion from the pressure cooker, and the tender loin was a 2&1/2# baked at 425f for 42 1/2 minutes from room temp on a broiler tray for a perfect 160f interior temp, then rapped and rested for 45 minutes. So delicious.......

And you are 100% correct I'm lucky she loves me..... and on a side note I didn't try the Dutch oven, I did once about 25 years ago and it was a bad idea then, her sense of humor hasn't changed..... so no.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 17, 2019)

Lord Kanti said:


> I saved a life. I had been thinking about starting a shelter in the morning and by afternoon I was confronted with a stray in an intersection. I managed to catch him, shelter him and find a home within a 24 hour time span. I was nervous as fuck for various reasons, but it worked out. I had plans this weekend, but this was more important and a trial of wits for certain. I don't think I'll be starting that shelter in the near future, but I made connections that should hopefully be available to me the next time a stray crosses my path.



What a coincidence this is..... I was taking my dog for a walk and some asshole stopped in a intersection and stole it, I was distracted by a hooker ..... I have been looking everywhere for the dog and now I'm offering a reward if you have seen it .....


----------



## raratt (Feb 17, 2019)

Bareback said:


> What a coincidence this is..... I was taking my dog for a walk and some asshole stopped in a intersection and stole it, I was distracted by a hooker ..... I have been looking everywhere for the dog and now I'm offering a reward if you have seen it .....


"distracted"?


----------



## raratt (Feb 17, 2019)

Made Jambalaya last night, added a little too much rice, but it tasted great. Made some crawfish broth to use in it first.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 17, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


>


Seems like this subject has gone dark - all I hear is . . .


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4284217 View attachment 4284218 View attachment 4284219
> 
> Made Jambalaya last night, added a little too much rice, but it tasted great. Made some crawfish broth to use in it first.


Looks like good eat’n.


----------



## raratt (Feb 17, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Seems like this subject has gone dark - all I hear is . . .
> 
> View attachment 4284220


I actually have one of "the" keys and the switch that was taken out of a ICBM missile site.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4284217 View attachment 4284218 View attachment 4284219
> 
> Made Jambalaya last night, added a little too much rice, but it tasted great. Made some crawfish broth to use in it first.


I'd eat that


----------



## raratt (Feb 17, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd eat that


I have enough leftovers for awhile...lol I'm not usually allowed in the kitchen.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 17, 2019)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 4283730 View attachment 4283731
> 
> Reworked the the strawberry bed added compost and reset the sets, added a new strain . A total of 45 sets , which is less than half of what I had two years ago. I guess I shouldn't have neglected them for two years. But I still had a lot of fruit last year but the bed looked terrible. I still have to mulch it but I'll wait until after the pork loin is done and a few beers as well.


I like the relative scale - a pocket farm with Clifford the Big Red Tractor.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 17, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Sorry haven't been around. It would be a very boring podcast. Bear will sit doing Sudoku puzzles while I drive, mutter and flip off other LA drivers.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 17, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Seems like this subject has gone dark - all I hear is . . .
> 
> View attachment 4284220


We may have to listen to Paul Harvey, "for the rest of the story"


----------



## 420God (Feb 17, 2019)

My daughter recently went through a break up and isn't handling it all that well and last night in a cry for attention she told a friend she wanted to end it all. The friend called the cops and we had a sheriff show up last night while me and the wife were drinking to give my kid a wellness check. He talked to her for about an hour to determine if she was a threat to herself and said she should be ok. She's lucky he didn't take her to be admitted. Fucking teenagers.


----------



## raratt (Feb 17, 2019)

420God said:


> My daughter recently went through a break up and isn't handling it all that well and last night in a cry for attention she told a friend she wanted to end it all. The friend called the cops and we had a sheriff show up last night while me and the wife were drinking to give my kid a wellness check. He talked to her for about an hour to determine if she was a threat to herself and said she should be ok. She's lucky he didn't take her to be admitted. Fucking teenagers.


She has a good friend then...


----------



## 420God (Feb 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> She has a good friend then...


Would have been nice if the friend called us first. We were sitting on the couch relaxing when we got a call from the sheriff. Had no idea what was going on and ran into my daughter's room freaking out.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 17, 2019)

420God said:


> My daughter recently went through a break up and isn't handling it all that well and last night in a cry for attention she told a friend she wanted to end it all. The friend called the cops and we had a sheriff show up last night while me and the wife were drinking to give my kid a wellness check. He talked to her for about an hour to determine if she was a threat to herself and said she should be ok. She's lucky he didn't take her to be admitted. Fucking teenagers.


My daughter pulled this shit after getting in trouble at school, they ended up taking her on a 5150. She was released to me a few hours later. 
That was 4 or 5 yrs ago. She's a different person now. She's 19 and coming into her own. 
I agree with you, fucking teenagers! 

Oh she ratted me out on my grow too...

Good luck bro.

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 17, 2019)

420God said:


> Brother in law sent me this pic. He was playing around in the snow next to the tracks and got stuck, he used the train to pull himself out.
> View attachment 4283892


awww man. With that image you could have said "had to pull-start a train today." I'd'a believed it.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 17, 2019)

Bareback said:


> What a coincidence this is..... I was taking my dog for a walk and some asshole stopped in a intersection and stole it, I was distracted by a hooker ..... I have been looking everywhere for the dog and now I'm offering a reward if you have seen it .....


LOL my new rescue dog is an asshole. An extremely lovely asshole but whoever adopts her is going to need to be in good health and retired because she's going to require 8 hour/day obedience work/bonding. She is very lovely and terrier smart and fast as a whippet. She's also built on springs. She can jump from the floor to my counters


----------



## 420God (Feb 17, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> awww man. With that image you could have said "had to pull-start a train today." I'd'a believed it.


One of his friends he sent the pic to thought that he was trying to get the train unstuck. Lol.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 17, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Lard
> seriously, lard.


Lard is what we mostly use now.


----------



## raratt (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## 420God (Feb 17, 2019)

Today I did all the brakes on my car.


----------



## too larry (Feb 17, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> who reads that meter?


Most sewage bills are based on your water usage. They pick a month {like October or November} when you are not likely to be watering your lawn, and you get charged with that amount of usage all year.

A couple three weeks ago my cleaning/maintenance guy discovered the 2" main coming in from the street was leaking. Looks like it was caused by tree roots coming up in the hurricane, so we have been leaking for months. Our sewage bill will be huge all year.


----------



## too larry (Feb 17, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've lived here going on 11 years, water is included, so i have no idea how they break it down here. my electric bill is part of my pay for managing the apartments, so i actually have no idea how they break that down either...
> in some ways i do live in a different world than most people...


I haven't paid a bill in about 30 years. I have no clue what we pay for stuff, when it's due or anything. I do know we pay everything by credit card to get that % back, so I could probably figure it out if I had to.


----------



## too larry (Feb 17, 2019)

ANC said:


> I had a friend wash some weed the other day. He just had too many bugs to my liking.
> Fuck, did that weed turn out good.


I washed three sacks this week. Due to the hurricane and me being terribly disorganized, some of my washed and unwashed pot had got stored in the same places. I use about 3:1 water/H2O2, then rinse well, spin in a salad spinner and spread out on newspaper.

I like to wash it when it's fresh cut, but it worked out alright with dried buds.


----------



## too larry (Feb 17, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> My hallway in the winter...feel like i need a machete and a pith helmet to go to the bathroom in the middle of the night
> View attachment 4283201


When I was a kid our house was like that in the winter. Was really glad when we went to the covered holes in the ground. I always said if I was ever lost in the jungle, I'd feel right at home.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 17, 2019)

I got hungry for stuffed fish.

Got 4 Colombian Talapia fillets and jammed about a pound of crab cake stuffing between them.

Because who doesn't like shit from Colombia once in a while?

And paprika garnishes everything here.


----------



## too larry (Feb 17, 2019)

cannabineer said:


>


In the week after the hurricane one of the wife's friends was coming down from Dothan. She called to ask what we needed her to bring. Sudoku topped my list.


----------



## too larry (Feb 17, 2019)

Other than having to listen to my Noles beat Georgia Tech on the radio, yesterday's b-day party was about as much fun as any 82 year old's party can be. Saw some of the wife's kin folk I hadn't seen in a long time. Ate too many wings.

Had to run by Sister's to see the niece when we got in. She is expanding her wedding hair and makeup biz to Florida, and was in for a quick job. She headed back to Denver early this morning.


----------



## too larry (Feb 17, 2019)

I'll call tomorrow night to find out if I have to report on Tuesday morning for Federal Grand Jury Duty in Panama City. So if you guys don't hear from me for a week, I'm not being antisocial, I just got sequestered.


----------



## raratt (Feb 17, 2019)

Sold two more hoods today (for next to nothing) but now I have broke even and have two hoods and a 600W ballast to play with. I am going to attempt daisy chaining them and running 2 315W CMH lights off the one ballast, not sure it will work but it will be a lot cheaper than doing the LED strip build I would like to do.


----------



## too larry (Feb 17, 2019)

Forgot to mention we looked at storage sheds on Friday. A 20 X 12 metal skinned, plywood floored unit with a big side door and 4 small windows is $5K. That includes delivery, and setup with pads and tie-downs. Other places charged extra for everything. Lots of new folks in the business, but we are going with a fellow who have been there for almost 40 years.

3-4 weeks wait after ordering to get it built and delivered. Half up front as a deposit.


----------



## 420God (Feb 17, 2019)

Picked up some laminate flooring for my office, years of pets destroyed the carpet. Hoping to get it in by next week. It's the worst room in the house to have to empty with a huge desk, bookshelves, fish tank, and grandfather clock.


----------



## too larry (Feb 17, 2019)

420God said:


> Picked up some laminate flooring for my office, years of pets destroyed the carpet. Hoping to get it in by next week. It's the worst room in the house to have to empty with a huge desk, bookshelves, fish tank, and grandfather clock.
> View attachment 4284445


We put that in the upstairs bedroom when we added on to the house. It's good stuff.


----------



## raratt (Feb 17, 2019)

420God said:


> Picked up some laminate flooring for my office, years of pets destroyed the carpet. Hoping to get it in by next week. It's the worst room in the house to have to empty with a huge desk, bookshelves, fish tank, and grandfather clock.
> View attachment 4284445


I have some cork laminate to install our bedroom, had it for years. I have to tear down our captains bed with a headboard and drawers under it and get a frame and box springs to set the mattress on temporarily, plus move a 6 drawer dresser. I might get to it this summer?


----------



## neosapien (Feb 17, 2019)

After 34 years I finally accomplished being able to make pancakes today. They just never browned correctly or I always just burnt the shit out of them. A cast iron skillet on low heat makes awesome pancakes I found out today though. I'm pretty pumped about life now.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 17, 2019)

neosapien said:


> After 34 years I finally accomplished being able to make pancakes today. They just never browned correctly or I always just burnt the shit out of them. A cast iron skillet on low heat makes awesome pancakes I found out today though. I'm pretty pumped about life now.


And who says you can't teach an old Resus new tricks?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> Sold two more hoods today (for next to nothing) but now I have broke even and have two hoods and a 600W ballast to play with. I am going to attempt daisy chaining them and running 2 315W CMH lights off the one ballast, not sure it will work but it will be a lot cheaper than doing the LED strip build I would like to do.


I got a couple hoods if you want 'em. I have a 1000 and I think I have a 600. Might still have a 150 as well. I have a 2' 4 bulb hot5 as well... maybe 2. I gave most of my stuff to minnesmoker. Most recently a blurple led.

SH420


----------



## doublejj (Feb 17, 2019)

neosapien said:


> After 34 years I finally accomplished being able to make pancakes today. They just never browned correctly or I always just burnt the shit out of them. A cast iron skillet on low heat makes awesome pancakes I found out today though. I'm pretty pumped about life now.


sometimes it's the little things....


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 17, 2019)

neosapien said:


> After 34 years I finally accomplished being able to make pancakes today. They just never browned correctly or I always just burnt the shit out of them. A cast iron skillet on low heat makes awesome pancakes I found out today though. I'm pretty pumped about life now.


Let's go shoot some hoops and afterwards you can make me pancakes 





















 

SH420


----------



## neosapien (Feb 17, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Let's go shoot some hoops and afterwards you can make me pancakes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shoot the J! Shoot it!


----------



## raratt (Feb 17, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> I got a couple hoods if you want 'em. I have a 1000 and I think I have a 600. Might still have a 150 as well. I have a 2' 4 bulb hot5 as well... maybe 2. I gave most of my stuff to minnesmoker. Most recently a blurple led.
> 
> SH420


Thanks for the offer, I think I am going to go this route for now until I can clear out some assets. I made a 4' 8 tube LED T8 fixture plus a 5 bulb LED side light I used for my first grow. We get stupid hot here in the summer and heat is my biggest enemy. My room is in a garage 6X6X8'. I picked up a window AC I haven't installed yet and just used a portable swamp cooler last year. I'll message you pick of my kluge...lol. Shade tree at it's best.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 17, 2019)

doublejj said:


> sometimes it's the little things....


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 18, 2019)

neosapien said:


> After 34 years I finally accomplished being able to make pancakes today. They just never browned correctly or I always just burnt the shit out of them. A cast iron skillet on low heat makes awesome pancakes I found out today though. I'm pretty pumped about life now.


IKR? Like making perfect, over easy eggs.


----------



## ANC (Feb 18, 2019)

neosapien said:


> After 34 years I finally accomplished being able to make pancakes today. They just never browned correctly or I always just burnt the shit out of them. A cast iron skillet on low heat makes awesome pancakes I found out today though. I'm pretty pumped about life now.


I know what you call pancakes... they are just flapjacks everywhere else.
The real treats are proper crepes. Dutch style... pannekoeken or like we call it over here pannekoek. (pancake)
You can bribe my wife with the stuff.. its a thin crepe with sugar and cinnamon sprinkled over.
Incredibly easy to make too. You need like 3 ingredients for the most basic versions.







https://feastandwest.com/2014/05/07/south-african-pannekoek/
I looked up an English recipe for you.
I know they look thin and finicky, but we teach our kids to make these in first grade.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 18, 2019)

neosapien said:


> After 34 years I finally accomplished being able to make pancakes today. They just never browned correctly or I always just burnt the shit out of them. A cast iron skillet on low heat makes awesome pancakes I found out today though. I'm pretty pumped about life now.


We use one of these. Perfect every time. Well, she makes them so that may have something to do with it..

Except ours starts with a full top of bacon


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 18, 2019)

neosapien said:


> After 34 years I finally accomplished being able to make pancakes today. They just never browned correctly or I always just burnt the shit out of them. A cast iron skillet on low heat makes awesome pancakes I found out today though. I'm pretty pumped about life now.


I had to do it...







Winter's hard, so have some pancakes...


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 18, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I had to do it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro, that was awesome!!


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 18, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Bro, that was awesome!!



That's a classic, love Mac Lethal. Gotta break it out at least once a year


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 18, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Bro, that was awesome!!


As I scrolled down to see the next post, I say to myself "that was awesome".

Great minds and you and I...

SH420


----------



## lokie (Feb 18, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> We use one of these. Perfect every time. Well, she makes them so that may have something to do with it..
> 
> Except ours starts with a full top of bacon
> 
> ...


At times my grandma would fire up a griddle and comence to cooking buckwheat pancakes.
When the kids were over I'm sure she would have liked to have one of these.







Jail breakfast is not much to brag about, the pancakes are cold.






Some don't have time to sit and eat so they take them on the go.






Some folks get creative.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 18, 2019)

ANC said:


> I know what you call pancakes... they are just flapjacks everywhere else.
> The real treats are proper crepes. Dutch style... pannekoeken or like we call it over here pannekoek. (pancake)
> You can bribe my wife with the stuff.. its a thin crepe with sugar and cinnamon sprinkled over.
> Incredibly easy to make too. You need like 3 ingredients for the most basic versions.
> ...


Looks a lot like Hungarian palacsinta.

I'll bet there's 20 different versions depending on where you came from.

who the fuck doesn't like pancakes?


----------



## raratt (Feb 18, 2019)

I guess I know what breakfast is now...(edit) I have to have chunky p-nut butter with mine and cinnamon in the batter.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 18, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> We use one of these. Perfect every time. Well, she makes them so that may have something to do with it..
> 
> Except ours starts with a full top of bacon
> 
> ...


LOL bacon is the secret


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 18, 2019)

lokie said:


> At times my grandma would fire up a griddle and comence to cooking buckwheat pancakes.
> When the kids were over I'm sure she would have liked to have one of these.
> 
> 
> ...


The last gif really made me lol. It caught me off guard because I wasn’t expecting our old pal dickbutt.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 18, 2019)

Did someone say pancakes?? yum....

Howdy everyone, hope everyone had a good weekend. Staying warm and all......

Coffee is up....nice and hot 

gotta feed the animals then off to the shop for some machining.....

it's 51F and a wake up...


----------



## ANC (Feb 18, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Looks a lot like Hungarian palacsinta.
> 
> I'll bet there's 20 different versions depending on where you came from.
> 
> ...


Except here it is only served with sugar and cinnamon.
If you have to start your request with "can I have mine with...", you will get the look.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 18, 2019)

ANC said:


> Except here it is only served with sugar and cinnamon.
> If you have to start your request with "can I have mine with...", you will get the look.


The old time Hungarians put sour cream on them.

Probably why I wouldn't touch them as a kid.

Sour cream on pancakes just didn't seem right. Still doesn't.


----------



## raratt (Feb 18, 2019)

Crepe's in the rest of the world seem to parallel flour tortillas here in Cali, a universal wrapper that can be savory or sweet depending on what you do with them.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> The crazy Norse and Swedes will go from a sauna to rolling in the snow, and back. I would have a heart attack.


A buddy and I showed up to do a job for a Norse guy and it was like 15 or 20 outside. We we're insulating a shop for the guys guy's wife. We we're freezing and he fired the wood burner up for us. For like an hour before that the guy was outside in nothing but shorts and flip-flops. I asked if he was cold and he said no.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> AND if they smell smoke feel the door before opening it, if it feels hot go out the window and don't open the door. (If they are capable)


If you have to go through the house get low and crawl.

My father was a firefighter. Fire drills we're common in our house. Still are.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 18, 2019)

ANC said:


> I know what you call pancakes... they are just flapjacks everywhere else.
> The real treats are proper crepes. Dutch style... pannekoeken or like we call it over here pannekoek. (pancake)
> You can bribe my wife with the stuff.. its a thin crepe with sugar and cinnamon sprinkled over.
> Incredibly easy to make too. You need like 3 ingredients for the most basic versions.
> ...


Here in Cali we do this with flour tortillas....yum


----------



## neosapien (Feb 18, 2019)

growingconcern said:


> Let's be fair here. Marriage, vows aside, is essentially a 'contract'
> between two people - a give and take if you will - that have agreed to
> support each other to their mutual benefit and with mutual respect or, at
> the very least, a seamless simulation.
> ...





ouch.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 18, 2019)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 4285075
> 
> ouch.



She hasn't posted since that hubby mic drop. Uh-oh...


----------



## neosapien (Feb 18, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> She hasn't posted since that hubby mic drop. Uh-oh...


I don't recall ever having a head-on run-in with her so I hate to kick someone when they're down but that was like some matrix type tearing the time space continuum alternate universe colliding smack down type shit.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 18, 2019)

You have to break a few eggs to make an omelette.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 18, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You have to break a few eggs to make an omelette.
> 
> View attachment 4285140


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Feb 18, 2019)

@ANC Ebelskivers, I LOVE them, some orange honey or jam and powdered sugar on them. Rank up there with beignet's


----------



## 420God (Feb 18, 2019)

Got everything cleared out of the office today. You can really see why it needs to be replaced now.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 18, 2019)

420God said:


> Got everything cleared out of the office today. You can really see why it needs to be replaced now.
> View attachment 4285151


What did the cat have to say? Satisfactory?


----------



## 420God (Feb 18, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> What did the cat have to say? Satisfactory?


Purrfect.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 18, 2019)

420God said:


> Got everything cleared out of the office today. You can really see why it needs to be replaced now.
> View attachment 4285151


is that carpet?


----------



## too larry (Feb 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> I have some cork laminate to install our bedroom, had it for years. I have to tear down our captains bed with a headboard and drawers under it and get a frame and box springs to set the mattress on temporarily, plus move a 6 drawer dresser. I might get to it this summer?


I have a captain's bed that needs to go upstairs too. The room would have to be cleared out first. That is my holdup.


----------



## 420God (Feb 18, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> is that carpet?


Yeah, it's been needing to be replaced for a while.


----------



## raratt (Feb 18, 2019)

420God said:


> Yeah, it's been needing to be replaced for a while.


I think the carpet in our bedroom where I want to put some in is original from the late 80's when the house was built.


----------



## too larry (Feb 18, 2019)

I camped last night. I got in 3-4 miles hiking in light rain. Was really warm when I laid down. I covered with a sheet and used the sleeping bag like a blanket. About 0300 the cold front blew through, and I had to get in the sleeping bag.

Didn't do shit at the house today other than take a nap after lunch. Came into work an hour early to set up our new printer. Got that done. And the wife called about my Federal Grand Jury Duty. Recording said I didn't have to report in the morning or check back in next week. Might get something done this week now.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 18, 2019)

420God said:


> Yeah, it's been needing to be replaced for a while.


had to do that to my living room in my house, man that wasn't fun at all. Now the wife is trying to convince me to do the bedroom....

feel for ya man, feel for ya...


----------



## raratt (Feb 18, 2019)

too larry said:


> I have a captain's bed that needs to go upstairs too. The room would have to be cleared out first. That is my holdup.


Our bedroom needs painted also (someone needs to decide a color), plus replacing the baseboards to cover the laminate. I think I need some warmer weather before starting it. I don't think I can cut the laminate with my miter saw, it is too wide, so I would have to run out back and use the table saw for every cut.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> Our bedroom needs painted also (someone needs to decide a color), plus replacing the baseboards to cover the laminate. I think I need some warmer weather before starting it. I don't think I can cut the laminate with my miter saw, it is too wide, so I would have to run out back and use the table saw for every cut.


Make a jig and use the circular


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 18, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> What did the cat have to say? Satisfactory?


----------



## raratt (Feb 18, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Make a jig and use the circular


If I get wide enough baseboards it'll cover any non square cuts with it...lol


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 18, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Make a jig and use the circular


I did that ... made a double jig one time that allowed me to make nice panel crosscuts with my Skilsaw. I built me a nice waist-high table of a 4x8 sheet of plywood with 1/2" of styro insulation sheet underneath. Easiest panel saw ever.

I used a many-teeth carbide blade, but found that the thrice-as-many-teeth carbon steel blade worked a treat.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> Our bedroom needs painted also (someone needs to decide a color)


Did that 2 yrs. ago and the wife decided the color.

Then after 2 coats of primer and 2 coats of paint, she changed her mind.

She only got 1 coat of the new color. I had to paint 4 other rooms, fortunately that only happened once.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 18, 2019)

There's 2 secrets to good pancake. First, use buttermilk in your batter. If there's not buttermilk in the recipe, throw it out. 2.Medium high heat, lots of BUTTER and let it brown before adding the batter.

This is my go to recipe, I cut it down to 1/3 the ingredients and still get about 10 pancakes out of it.

https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/24530/buttermilk-pancakes-ii/


----------



## raratt (Feb 18, 2019)

State tax return went to pay for new shoes for my car. They are getting to the point I don't trust them anymore. They should last quite awhile with the little amount of driving I do now.


----------



## raratt (Feb 18, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Did that 2 yrs. ago and the wife decided the color.
> 
> Then after 2 coats of primer and 2 coats of paint, she changed her mind.
> 
> She only got 1 coat of the new color. I had to paint 4 other rooms, fortunately that only happened once.


I think I would hand her the paint and brushes after the first time, and go fishing.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 18, 2019)

too larry said:


> Other than having to listen to my Noles beat Georgia Tech on the radio, yesterday's b-day party was about as much fun as any 82 year old's party can be. Saw some of the wife's kin folk I hadn't seen in a long time. Ate too many wings.
> 
> Had to run by Sister's to see the niece when we got in. She is expanding her wedding hair and makeup biz to Florida, and was in for a quick job. She headed back to Denver early this morning.


I am compelled to ask: who turned 82?


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> I think I would hand her the paint and brushes after the first time, and go fishing.


Oh, you said "fishing", never mind


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 18, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh, you said "fishing", never mind


littorally a biathlon


----------



## raratt (Feb 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> littorally a biathlon


 Ull love it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 19, 2019)

too larry said:


> I camped last night. I got in 3-4 miles hiking in light rain. Was really warm when I laid down. I covered with a sheet and used the sleeping bag like a blanket. About 0300 the cold front blew through, and I had to get in the sleeping bag.
> 
> Didn't do shit at the house today other than take a nap after lunch. Came into work an hour early to set up our new printer. Got that done. And the wife called about my Federal Grand Jury Duty. Recording said I didn't have to report in the morning or check back in next week. Might get something done this week now.


too bad, actually, i was hoping for first person reports from some good criminal trial....(insert Perry Mason theme here)


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 19, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> littorally a biathlon


shore-ly not.....


----------



## raratt (Feb 19, 2019)

Mornin. We are surrounded by rice fields and all the waterfowl in them are flying around on this cold clear morning.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 19, 2019)

ok i accomplished not see the back of my eyelids....morning everyone hope everyone is having a decent day of it......

it's 45F and a wake up here.....got light misty crappy rain going on this fine morning......

glad the rest of the week isn't gonna be like this....

anywho, get my 3 S's done, and then off to work.....why...well gotta make that evil $$$$ to keep the power on.......


----------



## raratt (Feb 19, 2019)

I'm a little late to the pancake thread, pancake, chunky p'nut butter, two eggs, and a smoked brat.


----------



## ANC (Feb 19, 2019)

I'ma need another stent after looking at that picture.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 19, 2019)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4285529
> 
> I'm a little late to the pancake thread, pancake, chunky p'nut butter, two eggs, and a smoked brat.


I thought the peanut butter was refritos; Ima questioning the peanut butter lol.


----------



## raratt (Feb 19, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I thought the peanut butter was refritos; Ima questioning the peanut butter lol.


It works with the syrup, I have made a sandwich with p'nut butter and syrup.


----------



## raratt (Feb 19, 2019)

ANC said:


> I'ma need another stent after looking at that picture.


Lipitor is a wonderful drug.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 19, 2019)

raratt said:


> Lipitor is a wonderful drug.


I'm surprised you take a statin and not metformin. The brat looked great. I've been thinking about finding some really good knackwurst. 

Back to the street another dog wants to walk!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 19, 2019)

raratt said:


> It works with the syrup, I have made a sandwich with p'nut butter and syrup.


I love pb and real maple syrup.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 19, 2019)

raratt said:


> It works with the syrup, I have made a sandwich with p'nut butter and syrup.


So all that juice is syrup??? Your islets of Langerhans must be continents lol


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 19, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> So all that juice is syrup??? Your islets of Langerhans must be continents lol


 He has no islets left atoll


----------



## raratt (Feb 19, 2019)

I get an annual blood test. No man is an island.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 19, 2019)

raratt said:


> I get an annual blood test. No man is an island.


----------



## too larry (Feb 19, 2019)

raratt said:


> State tax return went to pay for new shoes for my car. They are getting to the point I don't trust them anymore. They should last quite awhile with the little amount of driving I do now.


I need new tires and I want to buy good ones. Only 52K on them {and the car}, but I'm hard on tires. I'm going to see how much it will cost to cut down on road noise.


----------



## too larry (Feb 19, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I am compelled to ask: who turned 82?


The wife's aunt. She's not kicking too high, and everyone thinks this might be her last one. So lots of the family showed up. 4 out of her 6 kids where there.


----------



## raratt (Feb 19, 2019)

Roxy (our new pup) has decided there are bad things going on in the dishwasher and she needs to bark at them to make them go away. She is also trying to figure out how to bite the tags on her collar, ah puppies.


----------



## too larry (Feb 19, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> too bad, actually, i was hoping for first person reports from some good criminal trial....(insert Perry Mason theme here)


Me too. And it being Federal adds a layer of excitement. But since my name was picked and I didn't have to go, I'm off the list for 2 years.


----------



## raratt (Feb 19, 2019)

too larry said:


> I need new tires and I want to buy good ones. Only 52K on them {and the car}, but I'm hard on tires. I'm going to see how much it will cost to cut down on road noise.


The ones I got have a 65K warranty, however I am a bit concerned that the compound may be a little hard. I kicked the car in the ass a bit when I left the tire store and they cut loose pretty easy. I'm hoping they will grip a little better with some wear on them.


----------



## too larry (Feb 19, 2019)

raratt said:


> The ones I got have a 65K warranty, however I am a bit concerned that the compound may be a little hard. I kicked the car in the ass a bit when I left the tire store and they cut loose pretty easy. I'm hoping they will grip a little better with some wear on them.


Mine had enough tread left that they did rotate them. If they are too slick, they won't do it. So I'm good for a while. I start shopping 5K from now. Good tires is the only thing that will cut down on road noise. I'm wanting to see how much more it will cost me, and if I can stand to spend the difference.

When we were driving the old Prius, we went through tires like crazy. Something about the quick torque and turning that chewed them up. You saved money on gas, but not on tires.


----------



## raratt (Feb 19, 2019)

too larry said:


> Mine had enough tread left that they did rotate them. If they are too slick, they won't do it. So I'm good for a while. I start shopping 5K from now. Good tires is the only thing that will cut down on road noise. I'm wanting to see how much more it will cost me, and if I can stand to spend the difference.
> 
> When we were driving the old Prius, we went through tires like crazy. Something about the quick torque and turning that chewed them up. You saved money on gas, but not on tires.


My front tires were toed in and I didn't notice it soon enough to keep the wear even, I bought some cheap tires before, these are the third set and my car is almost at 60K.


----------



## too larry (Feb 19, 2019)

raratt said:


> My front tires were toed in and I didn't notice it soon enough to keep the wear even, I bought some cheap tires before, these are the third set and my car is almost at 60K.


That is too much wear for that time.

A funny story:

For years I would go in every few months and buy used tires for my old trucks. Gradually we were able to hang on to a little more money. One day I went to buy tires and the guy just automatically went to the side where the used tires were. I said, "no, I was going to buy new tires this time." He said, "new tires. Damn. You shittin' in high cotton."

So if that is the judge of prosperity, I am doing real good these days.


----------



## raratt (Feb 19, 2019)

too larry said:


> That is too much wear for that time.
> 
> A funny story:
> 
> ...


I'm beginning to wonder if I shouldn't have the rear wheel alignment checked, it has IRS. The tires still had reasonable tread in the center, but with the shoulders being worn off I didn't trust them.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 19, 2019)

The tires on the wife's 2016 Jeep Patriot were shot at 19,000. 

So I go to the local tire place and got a set of Continentals.

Inspected last week at 35K miles, down to 4/32 after just 16K. They will honor warranty at 3/32, 2/32 doesn't pass state inspection.

So I've been spinning tires alot the last couple days.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 19, 2019)

raratt said:


> The ones I got have a 65K warranty, however I am a bit concerned that the compound may be a little hard. I kicked the car in the ass a bit when I left the tire store and they cut loose pretty easy. I'm hoping they will grip a little better with some wear on them.


Temperature


----------



## raratt (Feb 19, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Temperature


It do get a little warm around here...Oh you mean they broke loose because it is cold, not the wear?


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 19, 2019)

raratt said:


> It do get a little warm around here...Oh you mean they broke loose because it is cold, not the wear?


yep; ambient, tire and road temps


----------



## raratt (Feb 19, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> yep; ambient, tire and road temps


I warmed them up a bit, lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 19, 2019)

raratt said:


> I warmed them up a bit, lol


----------



## raratt (Feb 19, 2019)

Gatornationals this weekend (edit they are in Arizona this weekend, Gatornationals are next month) , yes it has a Hemi in it. My car also.


----------



## too larry (Feb 19, 2019)

raratt said:


> Gatornationals this weekend (edit they are in Arizona this weekend, Gatornationals are next month) , yes it has a Hemi in it. My car also.


I had to go to Gainseville to help a friend move during Gator Nationals once. Those guys were in every bar in the town.


----------



## raratt (Feb 19, 2019)

too larry said:


> I had to go to Gainseville to help a friend move during Gator Nationals once. Those guys were in every bar in the town.


They run on high octane fuel.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 19, 2019)

raratt said:


> They run on high octane fuel.


  



Subscribe to the Free





Newsletter





 Circle Track  Engine 
*Alcohol Fuel Basics – Alcohol 101


;0*


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 19, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I'm surprised you take a statin and not metformin. The brat looked great. I've been thinking about finding some really good knackwurst.
> 
> Back to the street another dog wants to walk!


Stop by here in your travels.
This guy supplies most of the sausage at little league games, high school rallies and such.
Almost always sold out. Good stuff.
https://www.roysswisssausagefactory.com/menus


----------



## too larry (Feb 19, 2019)

I spent a couple of three hours on the chainsaw today. Got most of the down trees near the back yard cut. Still a bunch of leaners that I haven't decided on. But as soon as I get the posts and fence out of the way, and clear up the other end of the back yard so the truck has a place to turn around we can go a head and order the wife's she shed. It's going in the back yard itself. My pole barn, shipping container and greenhouse will go where I'm cutting trees now.


----------



## raratt (Feb 19, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Stop by here in your travels.
> This guy supplies most of the sausage at little league games, high school rallies and such.
> Almost always sold out. Good stuff.
> https://www.roysswisssausagefactory.com/menus


I haven't driven up that part of 101 in forever.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 19, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


>


You ever watch a slow motion video of what those drag radials do during a burn out? It's crazy to watch the shape change.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 19, 2019)

raratt said:


> I haven't driven up that part of 101 in forever.


It use to be a great place for speeding tickets too! It use to be once or twice a week for me to drive thru there.


----------



## raratt (Feb 19, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> You ever watch a slow motion video of what those drag radials do during a burn out? It's crazy to watch the shape change.


The tire store where I got my tires had a pair of M/T drag slicks, I told the guy I needed them for my car on the strip...lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 19, 2019)

Watch the height of the rear part of the frame to the ground increase as the tire expands.


----------



## raratt (Feb 19, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> Watch the height of the rear part of the frame to the ground increase as the tire expands.


I "grew up" in SoCal, I have been watching NHRA since Big Daddy and the Snake and Mongoose were running. I had the Hot Wheels cars. The side wall wrinkle when they launch is cool also.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 19, 2019)

raratt said:


> I "grew up" in SoCal, I have been watching NHRA since Big Daddy and the Snake and Mongoose were running. I had the Hot Wheels cars. The side wall wrinkle when they launch is cool also.


Lot's of great strips back in the 60's; I practically lived at Irwindale for a bit


----------



## raratt (Feb 19, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Lot's of great strips back in the 60's; I practically lived at Irwindale for a bit


Lyons, OCIR a bit later...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 19, 2019)

I don't think I've ever got more then, maybe, 25K out of a set of tires in 20+ years of diving. Full throttling take offs, e brake sliding around corners and drifting highway ramps tends to do that. And I was just watching slow mo launch videos last week.


----------



## raratt (Feb 19, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I don't think I've ever got more then, maybe, 25K out of a set of tires in 20+ years of diving. Full throttling take offs, e brake sliding around corners and drifting highway ramps tends to do that. And I was just watching slow mo launch videos last week.


I miss center console E-Brakes.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 19, 2019)

raratt said:


> I miss center console E-Brakes.


Yeah me too. I don't have problems using the foot e brake, almost all my cars have had them, just takes a little more coordination. I disabled the e brake lock on my old Cadillac to make things easier.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 19, 2019)

raratt said:


> I "grew up" in SoCal, I have been watching NHRA since Big Daddy and the Snake and Mongoose were running. I had the Hot Wheels cars. The side wall wrinkle when they launch is cool also.


I spent a lot of time time at drag strips growing up.

I like to build fast toys in my spare time.


----------



## raratt (Feb 19, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> I spent a lot of time time at drag strips growing up.
> 
> I like to build fast toys in my spare time.


I rode street bikes, mostly Triumphs, my 3 cylinder moved well once it got into the power band, The 650 was not as fast but they both handled well in twisties.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 19, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Stop by here in your travels.
> This guy supplies most of the sausage at little league games, high school rallies and such.
> Almost always sold out. Good stuff.
> https://www.roysswisssausagefactory.com/menus


That looks delicious! I got hungry and I'm making Chile Colorado in my pressure cooker cause I don't want to wait. Trying to decide if I want to drink a glass of white wine with it.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 19, 2019)

raratt said:


> I rode street bikes, mostly Triumphs, my 3 cylinder moved well once it got into the power band, The 650 was not as fast but they both handled well in twisties.


If it had a motor and was fast I was into it.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 19, 2019)

raratt said:


> I "grew up" in SoCal, I have been watching NHRA since Big Daddy and the Snake and Mongoose were running. I had the Hot Wheels cars. The side wall wrinkle when they launch is cool also.





Singlemalt said:


> Lot's of great strips back in the 60's; I practically lived at Irwindale for a bit


Pomona was where I spent a lot of my time.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 19, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> That looks delicious! I got hungry and I'm making Chile Colorado in my pressure cooker cause I don't want to wait. Trying to decide if I want to drink a glass of white wine with it.


Gout blowout today so no wine for me! 
 
I should have taken some colchicine last night when my ankle first starting feeling wonky.


----------



## raratt (Feb 19, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> If it had a motor and was fast I was into it.


There were plenty of faster bikes back in the day, KZ900/1000's come to mind, but they were fast in a straight line. I saw a Gold Wing with a blower and a 4 barrel on it at the rock store, the thing could burn the back tire for a mile.


----------



## 420God (Feb 19, 2019)

Got the floor in, just need to finish a little trim after the bookshelves are back in.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 19, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Gout blowout today so no wine for me!
> View attachment 4285760
> I should have taken some colchicine last night when my ankle first starting feeling wonky.


Damn I'm sorry, that looks painful. Next time take the Colchicine, if it was a false alarm, no harm done. The new research on gout shows that any alcohol is implicated ;( sorry about the new science but at least I got my eggs and coffee back.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 19, 2019)

420God said:


> Got the floor in, just need to finish a little trim after the bookshelves are back in.
> View attachment 4285766


That is gorgeous, nice job.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 19, 2019)

420God said:


> Got the floor in, just need to finish a little trim after the bookshelves are back in.
> View attachment 4285766


Nice


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 19, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Damn I'm sorry, that looks painful. Next time take the Colchicine, if it was a false alarm, no harm done. The new research on gout shows that any alcohol is implicated ;( sorry about the new science but at least I got my eggs and coffee back.


Yeah, I really can't drink at all anymore without having problems. 
Not sure what caused this last flareup. I've been trying to avoid purines in my diet and take a fairly high dose of alopurinol daily.
-- edit -- 
I'm going to schedule an appointment with my doc. This shouldn't be happening. I take the fucking pills to prevent this shit.

But I'm not bitter...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 19, 2019)

raratt said:


> There were plenty of faster bikes back in the day, KZ900/1000's come to mind, but they were fast in a straight line. I saw a Gold Wing with a blower and a 4 barrel on it at the rock store, the thing could burn the back tire for a mile.


Yea. I have a soft spot for obscure dangerous toys that were made for short periods because they were so dangerous.

I'm building a 347 stroker for a f150 I'm building. Thinking I'll either supercharge or turbo it.


----------



## ANC (Feb 19, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> The tires on the wife's 2016 Jeep Patriot were shot at 19,000.
> 
> So I go to the local tire place and got a set of Continentals.
> 
> ...


Just measure them when they are cold

I stopped taking a statin years ago.. I read some bad shit about it, I don't even remember.
So far my body hasn't tried killing me again.
I don't know why it hates me so. I don't even drink soda, or alcohol, the only bad thing I do is sugar, and not being able to tolerate many veggies.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 19, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> That looks delicious! I got hungry and I'm making Chile Colorado in my pressure cooker cause I don't want to wait. Trying to decide if I want to drink a glass of white wine with it.


Mamashark got an isntapot for Christmas, it's really cool. She's been able to make some really good meals fairly quickly. 
Yesterday I did pulled pork sandwiches. The meat was done in 40 mins plus 10 minutes of natural depressurization time. I was amazed at how good the meat was. We added spicy peanut sauce to the coleslaw which put the sandwiches over the top! 
I'll have to take pics next time 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 19, 2019)

Got distracted by all the racing talk and food talk...

Finished purging some bho, took a few dabs and got high.
 

SH420


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 19, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Got distracted by all the racing talk and food talk...
> 
> Finished purging some bho, took a few dabs and got high.
> View attachment 4285843
> ...


How hard is that to salvage? Freeze the paper?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 19, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Mamashark got an isntapot for Christmas, it's really cool. She's been able to make some really good meals fairly quickly.
> Yesterday I did pulled pork sandwiches. The meat was done in 40 mins plus 10 minutes of natural depressurization time. I was amazed at how good the meat was. We added spicy peanut sauce to the coleslaw which put the sandwiches over the top!
> I'll have to take pics next time
> 
> SH420


I got a Ninja Foodi! I bought my kids one for Christmas and loved hearing what my daughter cooked so much I bought one of my own. I have an old, stove top, pressure cooker. The electric makes is so easy, best of all it has an air fry lid so you just drop the lid and crisp up everything. 

The chile colorado was wonderful. It is amazing how a pressure cooker gives that intense flavor a crock pot gives you in a fraction of the time!

Please post pics and I'd love to hear how you did your pulled pork.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 19, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Got distracted by all the racing talk and food talk...
> 
> Finished purging some bho, took a few dabs and got high.
> View attachment 4285843
> ...


You know every time I see these pics I wonder why people are posting pics of their kids dirty diapers


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 19, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> How hard is that to salvage? Freeze the paper?


Nah you just send it to CN and it returns in a nice syringe or gorgeous cart. @Grandpapy your Space Queen is EPIC!! I got a syringe of that from CN and it was a blast from the past.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 19, 2019)

@Singlemalt it’s not even about “accomplishing” shit. I’m just too gangster and it’s what it do. Made some homemade pesto at almost 11pm my time just because. 
 
Eating it with some crusty bread... I’m sure you’re all jelly... don’t lie


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 19, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> @Singlemalt it’s not even about “accomplishing” shit. I’m just too gangster and it’s what it do. Made some homemade pesto at almost 11pm my time just because.
> View attachment 4285875
> Eating it with some crusty bread... I’m sure you’re all jelly... don’t lie


That is lovely. The bread is the toughest find.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 19, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> @Singlemalt it’s not even about “accomplishing” shit. I’m just too gangster and it’s what it do. Made some homemade pesto at almost 11pm my time just because.
> View attachment 4285875
> Eating it with some crusty bread... I’m sure you’re all jelly... don’t lie


I'm jelly  You made it autentico too!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 19, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> That is lovely. The bread is the toughest find.


I’ve actually been trying to make (bread) at home. I’m almost there. But this bread isn’t mine, I’m not that good yet. Although, the pesto is 100% Gary! And let me tell ya, it’s fucking killer!


But let’s be honest, pesto doesn’t take a chef. Just good ingredients.
Fresh basil
Pine nuts
Olive oil
Parmigiano-reggiano
In the right combination and you’re good.

To all that don’t know what’s up, I’m sorry. I feel bad for y’all.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 19, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> I’ve actually been trying to make it at home. I’m almost there. But this bread isn’t mine, I’m not that good yet. Although, the pesto is 100% Gary! And let me tell ya, it’s fucking killer!
> 
> 
> But let’s be honest, pesto doesn’t take a chef. Just good ingredients.
> ...


Pro-tip: add a bit of lemon zest and red pepper ala Siciliana


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 19, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Pro-tip: add a bit of lemon zest and red pepper ala Siciliana


Ok I didn’t want to give all my shits away, but you are correct. I add lime and red pepper flakes to mine!


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 19, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> I’ve actually been trying to make (bread) at home. I’m almost there. But this bread isn’t mine, I’m not that good yet. Although, the pesto is 100% Gary! And let me tell ya, it’s fucking killer!
> 
> 
> But let’s be honest, pesto doesn’t take a chef. Just good ingredients.
> ...


Oops, no raw garlic?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 19, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Oops, no raw garlic?


Ahh Fuck, it wouldn’t be pesto with out it. So of course I do.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 19, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Ahh Fuck, it wouldn’t be pesto with out it. So of course I do.


OK, just checking. Remember, the vast audience here is non-ethnic Hoosiers; who would skip the raw garlic


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 19, 2019)

@Singlemalt I start with the raw garlic. Pound that shit up and then I add the basil then some olivie oil then I like to add the pine nuts. I feel like if you add the pine nuts too early it gets all pasty. But you can always add more olive oil to even things out. But you’re right, without the raw garlic it’s just not the same.


It’s like having bread when you haven’t rubbed the raw garlic on it before spreading butter on it! Who does that?

Animals, I tell ya!


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 19, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> @Singlemalt I start with the raw garlic. Pound that shit up and then I add the basil then some olivie oil then I like to add the pine nuts. I feel like if you add the pine nuts too early it gets all pasty. But you can always add more olive oil to even things out. But you’re right, without the raw garlic it’s just not the same.
> 
> 
> It’s like having bread when you haven’t rubbed the raw garlic on it before spreading butter on it! Who does that?
> ...


Yeah, it's got to be "grainy" not smooth like butter


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 19, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, it's got to be "grainy" not smooth like butter


Exactly, I have a good food processor and I use it on a regular. But not for pesto! I like it done right. And the same goes for my salsa. It’s just not the same if you blend it up.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 19, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Exactly, I have a good food processor and I use it on a regular. But not for pesto! I like it done right. And the same goes for my salsa. It’s just not the same if you blend it up.


Fuck pesto, when you gettin' that steam injection oven to make crusty/chewy bread LOL


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 19, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Fuck pesto, when you gettin' that steam injection oven to make crusty/chewy bread LOL


Lol all the more reason for pesto!


God dammit


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 19, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Fuck pesto, when you gettin' that steam injection oven to make crusty/chewy bread LOL


Did someone mention Hoosiers?


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 20, 2019)

raratt said:


> I haven't driven up that part of 101 in forever.





Grandpapy said:


> It use to be a great place for speeding tickets too! It use to be once or twice a week for me to drive thru there.


I lived in Salinas for 8yrs and would often go down the 101 to cut over to the 5 when going to socal. I sware I don’t even remember noticing that town lol. My favorite speed trap was right when dropping into Prunetucky(prunedale)going south. The mother fucker went from 65 to 55 just like THAT! They changed it to 60 last I went down that way though. Fuckers got me a few times right there.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 20, 2019)

Lost my precious baby girl Bella sunday morning. Absolutely devastated 

Bought a compact tractor yesterday for the new property. A 40hp LS with backhoe, box scraper and pallet forks. So that’s kind of cool, but other than that I went from saying hey, could always be worse when asked about the fire, to what In the god damn fuck is next! Fuck!


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 20, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Lost my precious baby girl Bella sunday morning. Absolutely devastated
> 
> Bought a compact tractor yesterday for the new property. A 40hp LS with backhoe, box scraper and pallet forks. So that’s kind of cool, but other than that I went from saying hey, could always be worse when asked about the fire, to what In the god damn fuck is next! Fuck!


Condolences. We all could use a hard hat for our hearts.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 20, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Condolences. We all could use a hard hat for our hearts.


Thanks guys.
I knew it was coming as her and Rex are right at 8yrs old. Right about how old the Fench Mastiff lives. I honestly thought it wouod be Rex, the one you met, before Bella though. Not that I wanted him to go before her, but he’s bigger and he’s got arthritis in a hind leg. God damnit I’m starting to cry typing this. Fuck fuck fuck. Back to thinking about my new tractor.


----------



## ANC (Feb 20, 2019)

I didn't even know what hummus was till after my 30s


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 20, 2019)

ANC said:


> I didn't even know what hummus was till after my 30s


it'nt Hummus the gud durt? i got gud topsoil and hummus?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 20, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Lost my precious baby girl Bella sunday morning. Absolutely devastated
> 
> Bought a compact tractor yesterday for the new property. A 40hp LS with backhoe, box scraper and pallet forks. So that’s kind of cool, but other than that I went from saying hey, could always be worse when asked about the fire, to what In the god damn fuck is next! Fuck!


I am so sorry. Losing them hurts.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 20, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it'nt Hummus the gud durt? i got gud topsoil and hummus?


Lol that’s humus with one M. With 2 M’s you’re talking about a dip made from chickpeas, tahini, and olive oil.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 20, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Lost my precious baby girl Bella sunday morning. Absolutely devastated
> 
> Bought a compact tractor yesterday for the new property. A 40hp LS with backhoe, box scraper and pallet forks. So that’s kind of cool, but other than that I went from saying hey, could always be worse when asked about the fire, to what In the god damn fuck is next! Fuck!


Damn so sorry Aero


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 20, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Did someone mention Hoosiers?


LOL I read that as Hooters!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 20, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> That is interesting looking MJ. You may need to get more lights. Which strains are those?


Schefflera arboricola...sativa, dracaena marginata...indica?, ....epipremnum aurem..ruderalis¿ ....tradescantia pallida..ditch weed.....


----------



## raratt (Feb 20, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Lost my precious baby girl Bella sunday morning. Absolutely devastated
> 
> Bought a compact tractor yesterday for the new property. A 40hp LS with backhoe, box scraper and pallet forks. So that’s kind of cool, but other than that I went from saying hey, could always be worse when asked about the fire, to what In the god damn fuck is next! Fuck!


Sorry bro, it always hurts loosing a family member.


----------



## raratt (Feb 20, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I read that as Hooters!


"Hooters Peg!"


----------



## raratt (Feb 20, 2019)

Only in the 40's last night, have a drive by storm rolling through today, not much to it. Might be able to go pick up a couple clones today and start growing again, other than peppers and tomatoes... Coffee is finally ready.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 20, 2019)

Coffee, i'm on my 3rd cup, been up since 7am this morning helping the neighbor move his cattle over to be branded this weekend, he's also got the vet coming in for check up.....gonna be a long weekend for me.....it's all good...

Howdy everyone, hope everyone is having a wonderful day of it, or at least trying too.....

Fresh pot brewing btw.....


----------



## raratt (Feb 20, 2019)

Roxy is doing great with her training. She is pretty much housebroken, and she will sit and stay even when I walk out of site to go get her food out of the garage. She is a smart pup. I'll work with her to lay down and shake hands next.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 20, 2019)

okie dokie..time for a shower and off to work....

re-read back through the thread you guys were talking about drag racing......nothing like the experience on the starting line when two top fuels take off.....boy take about shaking the ground........still feel it today

that main wif of the nitro methane as they launch will wake up quicker than a pot of strongest coffee ever made.....

side note: looked in on the old girl trying to figure out how to flower her, she's gonna be a big bitch.....eek


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 20, 2019)

So I refused to look out the window until 9, then I scurried back in like that fucking goddamn groundhog.

So now I'll start seriously. 2500 sq ft. driveway of 4" heavy snow, and the blower is at the other place. Just what I wanted to do today.

Give me an hour or 2, it's just snow. Lol.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 20, 2019)

I'm getting there, Captain.

Warp drive should be back on line in 45 minutes.

Notice the cleared portholes on windshields so I can advance them forward for clearing.

Did I mention this sucks? Must have forgotten.

This sucks.


----------



## raratt (Feb 20, 2019)

The snow in Lake Tahoe is beautiful, on TV, from my couch in the valley where it doesn't snow. Bought a Med ID today, $39 so I can buy clones locally for a year (the nearby city doesn't allow recreational sales), or 80 mi round trip to Sac. I figure a couple trips would pay for it, besides the time it takes.


----------



## dstroy (Feb 20, 2019)

I changed the res and rustled a lot of jimmies while doing it. Melted all the snow in the driveway after. 

No class tonight, leftover pork loin for dinner.

Now I need another project...


----------



## raratt (Feb 20, 2019)

Napali pink and Strawberry Cheesecake it is, hope they have a SC left when I get there...


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 20, 2019)

too larry said:


> Mine had enough tread left that they did rotate them. If they are too slick, they won't do it. So I'm good for a while. I start shopping 5K from now. Good tires is the only thing that will cut down on road noise. I'm wanting to see how much more it will cost me, and if I can stand to spend the difference.
> 
> When we were driving the old Prius, we went through tires like crazy. Something about the quick torque and turning that chewed them up. You saved money on gas, but not on tires.


If I remember correctly, Prius tires were compounded for lowest rolling resistance. Durability suffered. So while the mileage numbers could be stellar, the overall maintenance cost was raised by the poor service life/frequent replacement of those tires.


----------



## raratt (Feb 20, 2019)

Got a free gram of Crystal Cookies from the dispensary for buying the clones today. Not the type I would pay for..


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 20, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> How hard is that to salvage? Freeze the paper?


It's not like oil. Turns to "shatter" 
 

 




raratt said:


> Got a free gram of Crystal Cookies from the dispensary for buying the clones today. Not the type I would pay for..


Did you not like the crystal gelato? 

SH420


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 20, 2019)

Looks like this plant is ready. 
 
Mostly cloudy with a chance of munchies.


----------



## ANC (Feb 21, 2019)

Opened rollitup to 42 alerts... Either I did something really bad, or really good... Still waiting on all the pages to open.


----------



## ANC (Feb 21, 2019)

Ok, seems I made a few funnies people liked.
You never know what people take offence to these days.


----------



## dstroy (Feb 21, 2019)

ANC said:


> Ok, seems I made a few funnies people liked.
> You never know what people take offence to these days.


lol I don’t even know what it was, but it was probably good.


----------



## 420God (Feb 21, 2019)

We set a snowfall record for most snow in one month ever and we have another 6 inches coming Saturday.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 21, 2019)

420God said:


> We set a snowfall record for most snow in one month ever and we have another 6 inches coming Saturday.


do you get a prize? maybe a new snow shovel?


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 21, 2019)

420God said:


> We set a snowfall record for most snow in one month ever and we have another 6 inches coming Saturday.


Do you rake your roof? 
I'm getting a pile on mine that's been building for the last month.


----------



## 420God (Feb 21, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Do you rake your roof?
> I'm getting a pile on mine that's been building for the last month.


I have an electric snow shovel I use to clear the roofs off with. Just removed 3ft of snow last week.


----------



## 420God (Feb 21, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> do you get a prize? maybe a new snow shovel?


----------



## lokie (Feb 21, 2019)

420God said:


> I have an electric snow shovel I use to clear the roofs off with. Just removed 3ft of snow last week.


I despise shoveling the driveway. Fuck if I'm gonna shovel the F'n roof.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 21, 2019)

420God said:


> View attachment 4286763


that may be better than it looks, but my old driveway in Mn would laugh at that thing....then give me a minor stroke for even considering it....


----------



## 420God (Feb 21, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that may be better than it looks, but my old driveway in Mn would laugh at that thing....then give me a minor stroke for even considering it....


I only use that to clear the decks on the upper level. It's not that good for much else. The driveway gets done from the comfort of a heated cab in my Bobcat.


----------



## raratt (Feb 21, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> It's not like oil. Turns to "shatter"
> View attachment 4286583
> 
> View attachment 4286584
> ...


I don't know if they had that, let the dude behind the counter decide. A friend told me Girl Scout Cookies is good and the guy said it was similar.


----------



## lokie (Feb 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> I don't know if they had that, let the dude behind the counter decide. A friend told me Girl Scout Cookies is good and the guy said it was similar.


That becomes a crap shoot. The budtender is just gonna push his highest, _snicker_, profit margin stock.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 21, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Looks like this plant is ready.
> View attachment 4286600
> Mostly cloudy with a chance of munchies.


How's your ankle?

Nice looking plant.


----------



## raratt (Feb 21, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Looks like this plant is ready.
> View attachment 4286600
> Mostly cloudy with a chance of munchies.


That looks similar to what I have been searching for. I have been trying to find a plant that is related to the kind we had back in the 70's, lots of red hairs and a smell that gave you the munchies without having to smoke it. I had a friend that grew it, it got huge in a greenhouse.


----------



## raratt (Feb 21, 2019)

lokie said:


> That becomes a crap shoot. The budtender is just gonna push his highest, _snicker_, profit margin stock.


It was a freebie, and I haven't smoked many of the modern buds. I need to go through their stock and give it the sniff test.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 21, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> How's your ankle?
> 
> Nice looking plant.


Thanks! I'll try to reveg that plant but won't put a lot of effort into it. Seems like the more attention I give a reveg, the worse it does. 

My ankle was feeling better yesterday so I ditched the boot. Today it's a little grumpy so I took some ibuprofen and CBD. 
Still taking the colchicine twice a day.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 21, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Thanks! I'll try to reveg that plant but won't put a lot of effort into it. Seems like the more attention I give a reveg, the worse it does.
> 
> My ankle was feeling better yesterday so I ditched the boot. Today it's a little grumpy so I took some ibuprofen and CBD.
> Still taking the colchicine twice a day.


You have to be loving the cold weather.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 21, 2019)

420God said:


> We set a snowfall record for most snow in one month ever and we have another 6 inches coming Saturday.


Today I was walking out to read the electric meter and saw two snowflakes and now our sky is clear  stay warm


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 21, 2019)

Morning everyone......yeah just woke a little while ago.....

it's 51F this fine morning, and i'm happy to say last night was late night...our dog on the porch had puppies so i had to stay up and make sure everything went ok....had plenty of beer 

 

5 new additions to the budman family.....3 black, 2 grey......

hope everyone is having a good day......

Coffee is up nice and hot....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> That looks similar to what I have been searching for. I have been trying to find a plant that is related to the kind we had back in the 70's, lots of red hairs and a smell that gave you the munchies without having to smoke it. I had a friend that grew it, it got huge in a greenhouse.


The plant in my pic is 'Orange Blossom Special' by greenpoint. 

https://greenpointseeds.com/collection/greenpoint-seeds-collection/orange-blossom-special-obs-seeds/


----------



## ANC (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Feb 21, 2019)

New tires ride really smooth. I was cruising down the freeway not paying much attention and looked down and I was doing 80 plus, oops.


----------



## 420God (Feb 21, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Today I was walking out to read the electric meter and saw two snowflakes and now our sky is clear  stay warm


The temp isn't that bad, its staying around 30°. Nice for winter activities. The snowmobilers are loving it.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 21, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Lost my precious baby girl Bella sunday morning. Absolutely devastated
> 
> Bought a compact tractor yesterday for the new property. A 40hp LS with backhoe, box scraper and pallet forks. So that’s kind of cool, but other than that I went from saying hey, could always be worse when asked about the fire, to what In the god damn fuck is next! Fuck!


Sorry to hear that. It's tough.


----------



## dstroy (Feb 21, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Lost my precious baby girl Bella sunday morning. Absolutely devastated
> 
> Bought a compact tractor yesterday for the new property. A 40hp LS with backhoe, box scraper and pallet forks. So that’s kind of cool, but other than that I went from saying hey, could always be worse when asked about the fire, to what In the god damn fuck is next! Fuck!


I'm sorry man.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> New tires ride really smooth. I was cruising down the freeway not paying much attention and looked down and I was doing 80 plus, oops.


What tires did you get? And on what vehicle?


----------



## ANC (Feb 21, 2019)

Lol last time I bought new tires all my bearings took a shit


----------



## raratt (Feb 21, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> What tires did you get? And on what vehicle?


Nexen, on my Challenger.


----------



## raratt (Feb 21, 2019)

ANC said:


> Lol last time I bought new tires all my bearings took a shit


SSSSSSHHHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## dstroy (Feb 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> New tires ride really smooth. I was cruising down the freeway not paying much attention and looked down and I was doing 80 plus, oops.


I got taller sidewalls and can't feel every pebble on the road anymore (stiff suspension, heheh), feels nice right?


----------



## ANC (Feb 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> SSSSSSHHHHHHHHH!!!!!


My car is 25 years old though and my beetle is a 1979 model


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 21, 2019)

ANC said:


> My car is 25 years old though and my beetle is a 1979 model


that beetle still fuel injected???


----------



## raratt (Feb 21, 2019)

dstroy said:


> I got taller sidewalls and can't feel every pebble on the road anymore (stiff suspension, heheh), feels nice right?


Mine are only slightly taller, 50 instead of 45, my air dam would scrape on the driveway sometimes before, not so much now.


----------



## ANC (Feb 21, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> that beetle still fuel injected???


No, it is a pretty standard 1600 twinport


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> Nexen, on my Challenger.


 I have never heard of that brand. The truck I sold Son has Michelins; my Honda currently is shod in Sumitomos.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 21, 2019)

What a difference from yesterday!

  
 

And the back yard is 95% green again.

Off to find yesterday's burried dog poop, shitty job but I refuse to let them use the toilet.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 21, 2019)

ANC said:


> No, it is a pretty standard 1600 twinport


in the US they came with fuel injection and most were convertibles too...


----------



## ANC (Feb 21, 2019)

Ah yes, I know what you are talking about. Ours over here was a hybrid of pre 68 and later models.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 21, 2019)

Guessing most are right hand drivers? Ever find any early early models like in the 50's and such???


----------



## ANC (Feb 21, 2019)

Yeah, guy at the paint shop has a 56


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 21, 2019)

cool, bet that's a nice looking car. we came across a 59 right hand drive a long time ago and rebuilt it, man that was a challenge......we took it to car shows people were in awe.....


----------



## raratt (Feb 21, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I have never heard of that brand. The truck I sold Son has Michelins; my Honda currently is shod in Sumitomos.


I hadn't either, but the warranty is good AND it was less than $600 total.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Feb 21, 2019)

Happy gardening . . . Unknown company.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 21, 2019)

I've been mixing soil to cook all day. My backs gonna hate me later, it's already bitching a little bit and I have more to do. I'm sick of moving soil around, so I started planning my no till beds. I think I'm gonna move my flowering to the big room and veg and dry in the tents. Looks like a can do a 8x6x25-30" deep bed in the room, plus leave a little area on the side so I can run some hydro when I want to play. Gonna involve a complete ventilation redo and I gotta figure out where I'm putting my sink cause there's NO room for it anywhere outside the room. I also ordered 1000 worms for the way too big worm bin I made. Too much worm poop is never a bad thing, but I'm gonna have to start eating or growing more to keep them fed. Gotta pack this bowl again, fucking back.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 21, 2019)

lokie said:


> I despise shoveling the driveway. Fuck if I'm gonna shovel the F'n roof.


Enough weight from snow and it can cause serious structural damage.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 21, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> Enough weight from snow and it can cause serious structural damage.


----------



## too larry (Feb 21, 2019)

I stayed at the camp last night. Hung up three tarps for walls. Left an opening toward the fire. Got in my 3-4 miles, but it was late. Didn't get done with the tarps until 10:30. Was about 0100 when I made my fire for coffee. Rained pretty hard at about 0330. Walls worked good. Only had a few drips off the ridgeline.

Did not do much before work. Did get in pre and pot lunch naps.


----------



## too larry (Feb 21, 2019)

We were up to 85F today. Switched the heat over to AC when the wife was cooking lunch.


----------



## lokie (Feb 21, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> Enough weight from snow and it can cause serious structural damage.


True. It may need to be cleared.
When that much snow falls on my roof it
will be time to move.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 21, 2019)

lokie said:


> True. It may need to be cleared.
> When that much snow falls on my roof it
> will be time to move.
> View attachment 4287051


I think it was 3 years ago we got 4 or 5, 1ft plus storms all within a week and a half. I went and bought a roof rake after the plaster cracked in a couple rooms. I think houses around here are built figuring a 24", maybe 36", snow load. It measured almost 6 ft deep in the middle of my roof when I got up there to shovel, I was worried about that shit collapsing and taking me down with it. Never had to do that before in 20+ years, I hope I never have to do it again.


----------



## ANC (Feb 21, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I think it was 3 years ago we got 4 or 5, 1ft plus storms all within a week and a half. I went and bought a roof rake after the plaster cracked in a couple rooms. I think houses around here are built figuring a 24", maybe 36", snow load. It measured almost 6 ft deep in the middle of my roof when I got up there to shovel, I was worried about that shit collapsing and taking me down with it. Never had to do that before in 20+ years, I hope I never have to do it again.


You could just move to Africa...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 21, 2019)

ANC said:


> You could just move to Africa...


Do you have to get shots to do that?

Don't like needles.


----------



## ANC (Feb 21, 2019)

Dunno, I don't have shots, apart from the ones they gave us as babies back in the day.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 22, 2019)

ANC said:


> You could just move to Africa...


Florida is closer. Hell he would probably run into someone he knows.lol.” Snowbirds” , people who flock to Florida to leave the snow behind..


----------



## lokie (Feb 22, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Florida is closer. Hell he would probably run into someone he knows.lol.” Snowbirds” , people who flock to Florida to leave the snow behind..


Then he would have to watch out for the imitation "Snowbirds".

https://miami.cbslocal.com/2012/05/26/miami-police-confrontation-men-leaves-1-dead-1-hurt/
MIAMI (CBSMiami) – Miami police are still tight-lipped about the man they shot and killed on the MacArthur Causeway Saturday afternoon, but new details back claims they had no choice: the naked man they shot was trying to chew the face off another naked man, and refused to obey police orders to stop his grisly meal, which one source now claims included his victim’s nose and eyeballs.


----------



## ANC (Feb 22, 2019)

We can at least equal you on cannibalism.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 22, 2019)

ANC said:


> We can at least equal you on cannibalism.


i would guess it has some sort of spiritual component in Africa, a hold over of the belief you'd be absorbing their wisdom, or physical prowess....here it's just morons taking drugs no one should be taking, when they're already so fucked up they should be under observation...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 22, 2019)

I'd be tempted to choose, parts of, Africa over Florida. There's gotta be something in the water in Fla., it's like America's "people of Walmart" state.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 22, 2019)

lokie said:


> Then he would have to watch out for the imitation "Snowbirds".
> 
> https://miami.cbslocal.com/2012/05/26/miami-police-confrontation-men-leaves-1-dead-1-hurt/
> MIAMI (CBSMiami) – Miami police are still tight-lipped about the man they shot and killed on the MacArthur Causeway Saturday afternoon, but new details back claims they had no choice: the naked man they shot was trying to chew the face off another naked man, and refused to obey police orders to stop his grisly meal, which one source now claims included his victim’s nose and eyeballs.





WeedFreak78 said:


> I'd be tempted to choose, parts of, Africa over Florida. There's gotta be something in the water in Fla., it's like America's "people of Walmart" state.


Ah yes, Florida.. we have lots of,”special” people down here..


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 22, 2019)

Success?
It's like weed light, less flavor same punch. Water cured on right, air cured on left.

It's golden goat. Water took away most of the fuel/oily (neem) smell and left a more citrus note. From a smoke flavor it's kind of like reds vs. 100's (from what I can recall, having quit 20 years ago). The nugs look like they compressed more (or maybe shrank more is the right way to say it), they left airy spaces between nodes, where air cured tightened down to more of a rock. It dried out much faster when pulled from the water than fresh trimmed bud dries when cut. It actually speeds the process a little, I'm still waiting for air cured buds that were cut at the same time to get "smokable". 

There is probably a happy medium for each strain/user. I'd like to slow down the final drying and maybe try fewer days in water. It had a real acrid eye watering funk on about day 4 or 5 that was mostly gone by day 7.

Lesser know fact coors light finishes brewing at some thing like 9-10 percent before it is "cold filtered". It is yummy too, wish they would sell coors fat.


----------



## lokie (Feb 22, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Ah yes, Florida.. we have lots of,”special” people down here..


About 6 months after that FL started cracking down on synth drugs, Bath Salts, Spice and the like.

At one time they would ban 1 then the manufacture would change 1 of the toxins and relabel it in new packaging.

That synth stuf does some weird shit to the brain.


----------



## raratt (Feb 22, 2019)

Mornin, anxiously awaiting coffee. Going to finally take in my car for the air bag recall. Going to get the oil changed and have a couple key fobs programmed, what a racket. Bought them on Amazon, I'll be damned if I am going to pay for an "official" dodge one for $180.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 22, 2019)

lokie said:


> About 6 months after that FL started cracking down on synth drugs, Bath Salts, Spice and the like.
> 
> At one time they would ban 1 then the manufacture would change 1 of the toxins and relabel it in new packaging.
> 
> That synth stuf does some weird shit to the brain.


Real talk.. I’ve known several people end up in the hospital because of it. 

Hey you should try this. 
Me: No, you should try this..


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 22, 2019)

raratt said:


> Mornin, anxiously awaiting coffee. Going to finally take in my car for the air bag recall. Going to get the oil changed and have a couple key fobs programmed, what a racket. Bought them on Amazon, I'll be damned if I am going to pay for an "official" dodge one for $180.


That is crazy. They said my Nissan replacement is $250..


----------



## raratt (Feb 22, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> That is crazy. They said my Nissan replacement is $250..


PLUS $75 to program them, that is the biggest joke.


----------



## raratt (Feb 22, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Success?
> It's like weed light, less flavor same punch. Water cured on right, air cured on left.
> View attachment 4287534
> It's golden goat. Water took away most of the fuel/oily (neem) smell and left a more citrus note. From a smoke flavor it's kind of like reds vs. 100's (from what I can recall, having quit 20 years ago). The nugs look like they compressed more (or maybe shrank more is the right way to say it), they left airy spaces between nodes, where air cured tightened down to more of a rock. It dried out much faster when pulled from the water than fresh trimmed bud dries when cut. It actually speeds the process a little, I'm still waiting for air cured buds that were cut at the same time to get "smokable".
> ...


You started the cure when they were removed from the plant? I tried it when they were already dry and it didn't seem to do much.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 22, 2019)

I killed most of my seedlings. They were only a couple days old, I forgot to cover them before lights out and it got too cool for the heat mat to keep up. Woke up to a bunch of limp mush.  At least one of the golden lemons i wanted lived, along with a couple gsc and a thc bomb, fingers crossed. Gotta buy some more beans now. Really wish one of the dispensaries would start selling clones.


----------



## too larry (Feb 22, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I killed most of my seedlings. They were only a couple days old, I forgot to cover them before lights out and it got too cool for the heat mat to keep up. Woke up to a bunch of limp mush.  At least one of the golden lemons i wanted lived, along with a couple gsc and a thc bomb, fingers crossed. Gotta buy some more beans now. Really wish one of the dispensaries would start selling clones.


Shit happens. I've killed my share. My last big fuckup, I was away hiking, and had left my trays uncovered. There was a Tropical Depression. It drowned 80 of 90 sprouts. I had used all the seeds from the Sour Wreck crosses and lots of other good stuff that I couldn't replace. 3 of the ones left, the #5 Random Bud X TPD, one of the Sour Moon Wrecks and a Clear {Oregon's Best Bag Seed} did really well.


----------



## too larry (Feb 22, 2019)

I pulled the trigger on a new tent. Sub three pounds and only cost 120 bucks. I bought the Meir banded one off Amazon this morning. Same tent, just branded different. The 3ful gear one is 50 bucks more.

Also got two more inflatable pillows.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 22, 2019)

too larry said:


> Shit happens. I've killed my share. My last big fuckup, I was away hiking, and had left my trays uncovered. There was a Tropical Depression. It drowned 80 of 90 sprouts. I had used all the seeds from the Sour Wreck crosses and lots of other good stuff that I couldn't replace. 3 of the ones left, the #5 Random Bud X TPD, one of the Sour Moon Wrecks and a Clear {Oregon's Best Bag Seed} did really well.


I'm pissed at myself for not being on point with it, I had some of those irreplaceable genetics started. Some what I was told was "Brazilian Gold Haze" I've had four 15+ years now? I grew it out once before and it was amazing, once it finished at around 16 weeks.  This was the 3rd I tried popping in the last year, I thought they were duds. I also had some G13 my late buddy got back in the 90s from someone he knew running it commercially back then. It was some of the hardest hitting shit I remember. That shit that hits you right behind your eyes and knocks you out. So sad.


----------



## 420God (Feb 22, 2019)

Another year of life.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 22, 2019)

420God said:


> Another year of life.









Amirite?? Hedging my eternal soul. Have a great one, Lord


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 23, 2019)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 23, 2019)

420God said:


> Another year of life.


Happy birthday bro.


----------



## too larry (Feb 23, 2019)

happy birthday


----------



## too larry (Feb 23, 2019)

I had a late night at work, but i still got here on time this morning. Can't say the same for my customer. She did call about an hour in to tell me she was running late. Thanks for the head's up.


----------



## raratt (Feb 23, 2019)

Happy B-Day! @420God


----------



## raratt (Feb 23, 2019)

I keep getting spam emails from French "dating" sites. My French capabilities are minimal at best but at least they sent pics so I can figure it out.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 23, 2019)

raratt said:


> I keep getting spam emails from French "dating" sites. My French capabilities are minimal at best but at least they sent pics so I can figure it out.


go to their websites and make very very insulting dating ads..."frog seeking frog....do you love stinky cheese, Jerry Lewis, smoking, body odor, and women who don't shave? then go the fuck back to france, you fucking frog...."....i'll bet they quit soon


----------



## raratt (Feb 23, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> go to their websites and make very very insulting dating ads..."frog seeking frog....do you love stinky cheese, Jerry Lewis, smoking, body odor, and women who don't shave? then go the fuck back to france, you fucking frog...."....i'll bet they quit soon


I think they are more like cam girl links, I don't find the pics offensive...


----------



## too larry (Feb 23, 2019)

raratt said:


> I think they are more like cam girl links, I don't find the pics offensive...


Be careful. Spam is not known for it's cleanliness.


----------



## raratt (Feb 23, 2019)

Picked up a "chair height" toilet for free today. Guess I had better figure out some new flooring for our bathroom, I'd like to do cork like the other bathroom but I need to seal it all with poly and it is too cold to use it.


----------



## 420God (Feb 23, 2019)

Our tiny little local supermarket started carrying seafood so that's what I had tonight.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 23, 2019)

Got me a new toy


----------



## raratt (Feb 23, 2019)

420God said:


> Our tiny little local supermarket started carrying seafood so that's what I had tonight.
> View attachment 4288251


I think the crawfish I bought were boiled by a yankee, the broth I made had no heat from the shells.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 23, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Got me a new toyView attachment 4288269 View attachment 4288271


Post a "rip" or it didn't happen.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 23, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Got me a new toyView attachment 4288269 View attachment 4288271


The neck pickup is crooked.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 23, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


> The neck pickup is crooked.


I found it and needed it. Plays really nice


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 23, 2019)

srh88 said:


> I found it and needed it. Plays really nice


I got a $700 bonus at work and $100 refund from the taxes on my land a couple weeks ago. I treated myself and bought a Squire Affinity Telecaster at a pawn shop for like $72, bought some strings and spent the rest of the money on bills and important shit.

I can't play it for shit but I'm having fun with it. It has 2 too many strings. 



I was going to post a pic but they don't work. It's the butterscotch one with the black pick guard.


----------



## raratt (Feb 23, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Got me a new toyView attachment 4288269 View attachment 4288271


I've never seen a top bridge with allen screws in it before.


----------



## Lethidox (Feb 23, 2019)

trimmed my first harvest today. did a bad job trimming it i think and didn't let it dry out enough probably but it should be okay. probably just going to veg out after i pick up my dads dog soon watch some One Piece and catch up


----------



## srh88 (Feb 23, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


> I got a $700 bonus at work and $100 refund from the taxes on my land a couple weeks ago. I treated myself and bought a Squire Affinity Telecaster at a pawn shop for like $72, bought some strings and spent the rest of the money on bills and important shit.
> 
> I can't play it for shit but I'm having fun with it. It has 2 too many strings.
> 
> ...


I love telecasters. @tangerinegreen555 has a real nice one


----------



## srh88 (Feb 23, 2019)

raratt said:


> I've never seen a top bridge with allen screws in it before.


Its the floyd rose setup. It's a pain in the ass. You have to loosen the nuts to tune it then retighten right after. And stringing it is even worse lol


----------



## raratt (Feb 23, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Its the floyd rose setup. It's a pain in the ass. You have to loosen the nuts to tune it then retighten right after. And stringing it is even worse lol


Glad I never had one like that then. I need to restring my 12 string, that is tedious.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 23, 2019)

srh88 said:


> I love telecasters. @tangerinegreen555 has a real nice one


It's pretty nice, looks fairly new. I had to file the fret edges down because they were shredding my hand up and I'm going to buy a new pick guard for it eventually since someone scratched the holy shit out of it. Couldn't beat the price though, they're like $200 when they're on sale.

I like the way it sounds.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 23, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


> It's pretty nice, looks fairly new. I had to file the fret edges down because they were shredding my hand up and I'm going to buy a new pick guard for it eventually since someone scratched the holy shit out of it. Couldn't beat the price though, they're like $200 when they're on sale.
> 
> I like the way it sounds.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 23, 2019)

We went to the northwest flower and garden show. The vendor that sells insect frass was a no show. Bummer because it was the best deal I’ve found on frass so far. Still fun though.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 23, 2019)

raratt said:


> Glad I never had one like that then. I need to restring my 12 string, that is tedious.


Thatll be fun lol


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> I think the crawfish I bought were boiled by a yankee, the broth I made had no heat from the shells.


That's cause we don't mess around with the little ones . Ours are sweet and buttery, don't need any seasoning.  
.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2019)

420God said:


> Our tiny little local supermarket started carrying seafood so that's what I had tonight.
> View attachment 4288251


God has crabs!


----------



## raratt (Feb 24, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> That's cause we don't mess around with the little ones . Ours are sweet and buttery, don't need any seasoning.
> .


Old Bay?


----------



## neosapien (Feb 24, 2019)

It's super fucking windy here today. I'm banking on I'll accomplish picking up tree branches and other small projectiles most of the day. Hopefully not a whole tree, but it's a little unsettling hearing the strength of the woooooosssssshhhhhhhh.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> Old Bay?


Just salt. It's lobster, you don't season lobster. That'd be like marinating a fillet mignon in Italian dressing.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> Old Bay?


Old Bay stinks overpoweringly of cumin to me.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> Picked up a "chair height" toilet for free today. Guess I had better figure out some new flooring for our bathroom, I'd like to do cork like the other bathroom but I need to seal it all with poly and it is too cold to use it.


chair height toilet? that's a thing?....ok, looked it up, under 17 is "normal", over 17 is chair height...so the question is, 
 
chair height? or....
 
chair height?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2019)

neosapien said:


> It's super fucking windy here today. I'm banking on I'll accomplish picking up tree branches and other small projectiles most of the day. Hopefully not a whole tree, but it's a little unsettling hearing the strength of the woooooosssssshhhhhhhh.


Weather that puts the aerial into the arboreal is scary shit.


----------



## raratt (Feb 24, 2019)

Shows you how many times I've boiled lobster, wife doesn't like them.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> chair height toilet? that's a thing?....ok, looked it up, under 17 is "normal", over 17 is chair height...so the question is,
> View attachment 4288658
> chair height? or....
> View attachment 4288659
> chair height?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 24, 2019)

cannabineer said:


>


either way, that kid's got some big feet


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> either way, that kid's got some big feet


Kid has a dad who won't end the ride just because pee ... good dad


----------



## raratt (Feb 24, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> chair height toilet? that's a thing?....ok, looked it up, under 17 is "normal", over 17 is chair height...so the question is,
> View attachment 4288658
> chair height? or....
> View attachment 4288659
> chair height?


"ADA-accessible toilets must be between 17 and 19 inches from the floor to the top of the toilet seat, allowing for an easier transition from wheelchairs. ADA-accessible toilets primarily used by children below the age of 12 must be between 11 and 17 inches from the floor to the top of the toilet seat." With our back problems it is nice to not have to squat as far to squat.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 24, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Weather that puts the aerial into the arboreal is scary shit.


I lose like a tree every year or two. I've had 4 taken down and had another probably 6 come down. Worried about this one. It ain't if, it's when. Leaning on the end of a cliff. Big old hollowed knot right in the middle base. Fucking scary every time it blows hard. Got 2 estimates. Both $2k+ because of the proximity of the power lines and limited access. No thanks I'll just wait and pay the $1000 deductible.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Got me a new toyView attachment 4288269 View attachment 4288271


Looks like you're all set for St Paddy's day.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> Shows you how many times I've boiled lobster, wife doesn't like them.


I've tried boiling lobster twice. Traumatic memories. Each time I used a "sure-fire quick kill" method. I simply do not possess the skill to kill 'em quickly or cleanly. I will allow someone else to take the hit on that. And pay'em and leave a suitable tip.


----------



## raratt (Feb 24, 2019)

neosapien said:


> I lose like a tree every year or two. I've had 4 taken down and had another probably 6 come down. Worried about this one. It ain't if, it's when. Leaning on the end of a cliff. Big old hollowed knot right in the middle base. Fucking scary every time it blows hard. Got 2 estimates. Both $2k+ because of the proximity of the power lines and limited access. No thanks I'll just wait and pay the $1000 deductible.
> 
> View attachment 4288670


I have new oak, walnut, and pecan trees every year EVERYWHERE in my yard, even in potted plants. The damn Blue Jays plant them for me. Pulling out a baby oak tree is a PITA.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> "ADA-accessible toilets must be between 17 and 19 inches from the floor to the top of the toilet seat, allowing for an easier transition from wheelchairs. ADA-accessible toilets primarily used by children below the age of 12 must be between 11 and 17 inches from the floor to the top of the toilet seat." With our back problems it is nice to not have to squat as far to squat.


We moved a few years ago and this house has the taller toilets -- they are great!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> "ADA-accessible toilets must be between 17 and 19 inches from the floor to the top of the toilet seat, allowing for an easier transition from wheelchairs. ADA-accessible toilets primarily used by children below the age of 12 must be between 11 and 17 inches from the floor to the top of the toilet seat." With our back problems it is nice to not have to squat as far to squat.


i was just seeing a toilet like that second chair...not sure i could shit with my feet dangling a few inches from the floor....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 24, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I've tried boiling lobster twice. Traumatic memories. Each time I used a "sure-fire quick kill" method. I simply do not possess the skill to kill 'em quickly or cleanly. I will allow someone else to take the hit on that. And pay'em and leave a suitable tip.


drop em in the pot, put the lid on, and walk away for a few minutes....everyone i ever knew who was squeamish about it stands there and tries to hear the "screams"...then they feel bad....just walk away, watch a cartoon or something for a few, then go back and do w/e....


----------



## raratt (Feb 24, 2019)

@Roger A. Shrubber Désabonnez-vous is an option on some of the spam...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> @Roger A. Shrubber Désabonnez-vous is an option on some of the spam...


my french never was what it used to be...don't mail me?...ahh...unsubscribe.....well, you said you like some of it, up to you...


----------



## raratt (Feb 24, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> my french never was what it used to be...don't mail me?...ahh...unsubscribe.....well, you said you like some of it, up to you...


I enjoy artistic photography of the female form.


----------



## too larry (Feb 24, 2019)

Another late night/early morning. I clocked out at 0200, and clocked back in at 0745. But at least the customers were here at their opening time. {not 3 hours late like yesterday} We close early on Sunday, so I won't be after midnight tonight. Still might be too late for the camp. After not seeing much of it, the bed will be pulling on me.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> I enjoy artistic photography of the female form.


i'd rather have the real thing, but artistic photography will serve when the real thing is unavailable....at least it has so far...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 24, 2019)

neosapien said:


> It's super fucking windy here today. I'm banking on I'll accomplish picking up tree branches and other small projectiles most of the day. Hopefully not a whole tree, but it's a little unsettling hearing the strength of the woooooosssssshhhhhhhh.


 
I'm getting tired chasing garbage can lids.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 24, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4288742
> I'm getting tired chasing garbage can lids.


so you'll be chasing garbage can lids AND shovels?
put a little bungee across the lid hooked to the handles...i ain't smart, just lazy and motivated


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 24, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so you'll be chasing garbage can lids AND shovels?
> put a little bungee across the lid hooked to the handles...i ain't smart, just lazy and motivated


I'm busy checking out what the wife brought home from the store right now.
 
I'll be keeping the box.


----------



## 420God (Feb 24, 2019)

We're in the middle of another bad blizzard. I think we've beaten the last snowfall record by a foot and now my fence lines are getting buried. Had a passerby tell me my cows were in the road last night so I've been making 6ft snow walls all day to block the cattle in.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 24, 2019)

420God said:


> We're in the middle of another bad blizzard. I think we've beaten the last snowfall record by a foot and now my fence lines are getting buried. Had a passerby tell me my cows were in the road last night so I've been making 6ft snow walls all day to block the cattle in.
> View attachment 4288752


i wonder what they think is out there? and why they come back?


----------



## raratt (Feb 24, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so you'll be chasing garbage can lids AND shovels?
> put a little bungee across the lid hooked to the handles...i ain't smart, just lazy and motivated


Beat me to it, at least there aren't bears...


----------



## 420God (Feb 24, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wonder what they think is out there? and why they come back?


Steers are just assholes, if they can they will.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> Beat me to it, at least there aren't bears...


Oh, there are indeed bears around. They pass through every once in a while.

One time at work a bear walked right in through a truck door. Production came to a halt and everybody got on fork lifts and ram motors for protection.

The cops came, called the game commission who darted the bear and removed him or her to safety. 

And the plant manager bitched that it was just a bear and next time keep working.

Fuck that. Safety first was posted all over the walls.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Oh, there are indeed bears around. They pass through every once in a while.
> 
> One time at work a bear walked right in through a truck door. Production came to a halt and everybody got on fork lifts and ram motors for protection.
> 
> ...


Job 1 is update the signage.


----------



## raratt (Feb 24, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Oh, there are indeed bears around. They pass through every once in a while.
> 
> One time at work a bear walked right in through a truck door. Production came to a halt and everybody got on fork lifts and ram motors for protection.
> 
> ...


My mother in law lives up in the mountains. My niece went out to get a "dog" out of the trash can one evening and came back in the house quickly when she found out it wasn't a dog.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 24, 2019)

https://www.knoxnews.com/videos/life/family/2017/11/01/black-bear-visits-gatlinburg-candy-shop/107231456/

https://www.wbir.com/video/news/local/bear-crosses-road-in-downtown-gatlinburg/51-8154892

this kind of stuff and more happens here all the time, there are about a dozen candy stores downtown, restaurants, places cooking sausages and peppers and onions, candy corn makers....what's a bear to do?


oh, in that second video, the building the bear is running towards? candy store....


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 24, 2019)

420God said:


> Steers are just assholes, if they can they will.


Which is why they deserve to be on my plate with a nice green salad and some taters


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 24, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Which is why they deserve to be on my plate with a nice green salad and some taters


They have to be limited in how long they can fart up the environment anyway.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 24, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> They have to be limited in how long they can fart up the environment anyway.


There ya go; we need new and different farts


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 24, 2019)

neosapien said:


> It's super fucking windy here today. I'm banking on I'll accomplish picking up tree branches and other small projectiles most of the day. Hopefully not a whole tree, but it's a little unsettling hearing the strength of the woooooosssssshhhhhhhh.


Did you see that strange weather symbol for tomorrow on your phone app?
 
Will we be chased by canes or what?


Every leaf in the neighborhood winds up in front of my garage door when it's windy.
 
I'm just letting them in for a while. Sweep up later.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 24, 2019)

@420God I was watching Dances with Wolves last night and get to the buffalo hunting scene; was wondering how long a buff would feed me. How much actual edible meat is on a standard market ready steer?


----------



## 420God (Feb 24, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> @420God I was watching Dances with Wolves last night and get to the buffalo hunting scene; was wondering how long a buff would feed me. How much actual edible meat is on a standard market ready steer?


Around half their weight. 600-900lbs average of meat


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 24, 2019)

420God said:


> Around half their weight. 600-900lbs average of meat


Soooooo...


About a weeks worth!


----------



## raratt (Feb 24, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> There ya go; we need new and different farts


I'm waiting for someone to install the refinery burn off stacks on the steers asses, you would see these random blue flames in the pasture at night...


----------



## too larry (Feb 24, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.knoxnews.com/videos/life/family/2017/11/01/black-bear-visits-gatlinburg-candy-shop/107231456/
> 
> https://www.wbir.com/video/news/local/bear-crosses-road-in-downtown-gatlinburg/51-8154892
> 
> ...


When you said you were in a tourist town I didn't know you meant Gatlinburg. I bet it's just like Panama City Beach, just without the thongs.

The first thru hikers of the season are already popping into Gatlinburg from SMNP. As usually, everyone is singing the blues about hitching out of town.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 24, 2019)

too larry said:


> When you said you were in a tourist town I didn't know you meant Gatlinburg. I bet it's just like Panama City Beach, just without the thongs.
> 
> The first thru hikers of the season are already popping into Gatlinburg from SMNP. As usually, everyone is singing the blues about hitching out of town.


they're all the same, gatlinburg, panama city, myrtle beach...just change the background scenery and what's printed on the cheap plastic crap

i do see a lot of hikers every spring...if they're getting started now, they're taking a chance...there is still a lot of opportunity for the weather to turn bad overnight here, we get many short but bad storms in february and march...and if it gets cold enough to snow at my elevation, up on the higher trails its going to be killing cold


----------



## too larry (Feb 24, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they're all the same, gatlinburg, panama city, myrtle beach...just change the background scenery and what's printed on the cheap plastic crap
> 
> i do see a lot of hikers every spring...if they're getting started now, they're taking a chance...there is still a lot of opportunity for the weather to turn bad overnight here, we get many short but bad storms in february and march...and if it gets cold enough to snow at my elevation, up on the higher trails its going to be killing cold


Lots of hikers are having to take extra Zeroes in hostels, waiting out storms. Leaving this early and you will spend more time off the trail. {time off trail = more money}

Fresh Ground is already out. The Leap Frog Cafe will hop up the trail, feeding hikers all they way to Maine. He picks a group of pretty fast hikers [3 Mile this year] and every 4-5 days will move up the trail to catch them.


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 24, 2019)

4.5 miles 50 minutes >2 years since the last time I ran.
Can't sit more than 1/2 hr without cramping up.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 24, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> 4.5 miles 50 minutes >2 years since the last time I ran.
> Can't sit more than 1/2 hr without cramping up.


....was something chasing you?....isn't physical fitness wonderful?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 24, 2019)

420God said:


> We're in the middle of another bad blizzard. I think we've beaten the last snowfall record by a foot and now my fence lines are getting buried. Had a passerby tell me my cows were in the road last night so I've been making 6ft snow walls all day to block the cattle in.
> View attachment 4288752


You know what I just got finished doing? Mowing my lawn. 


Fuck me dead, that was a bit of a dick head post. Wasn’t it?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 24, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> You know what I just got finished doing? Mowing my lawn.
> 
> 
> Fuck me dead, that was a bit of a dick head post. Wasn’t it?


i was just out picking up sticks and branches, cause i'm gonna have to weed eat soon....


----------



## 420God (Feb 24, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> You know what I just got finished doing? Mowing my lawn.
> 
> 
> Fuck me dead, that was a bit of a dick head post. Wasn’t it?


I hope you got a mosquito bite. 

I won't have to mow for another month or two.


----------



## raratt (Feb 24, 2019)

Finally did my QWET extraction, I'm gonna need a lot more alkehol to do the rest of the buds. I'm going to try some tonight without evaporating it any farther just to see what it is like.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 24, 2019)

I opened and finished off a bag of kettle chips in like 10 min. piftf $4 gone.
but I want more!
(blame it on the wax)
Posting my shortcoming completes the accomplishment. 
I'm not planning on anything else today.


----------



## 420God (Feb 24, 2019)

100 car pileup in Neenah,WI today.

https://www.postcrescent.com/story/news/2019/02/24/wisconsin-weather-dozens-cars-neenah-pileup-41-southbound/2972182002/


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 24, 2019)

420God said:


> 100 car pileup in Neenah,WI today.


Conditions that bad?


----------



## 420God (Feb 24, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Conditions that bad?


Total whiteout. 45mph winds and 8 inch of snow. 1/4 of freezing rain last night. It's also Sunday so snowmobilers are heading back south so extra traffic.


----------



## too larry (Feb 24, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> I opened and finished off a bag of kettle chips in like 10 min. piftf $4 gone.
> but I want more!
> (blame it on the wax)
> Posting my shortcoming completes the accomplishment.
> I'm not planning on anything else today.


Last night's party here at work had a candy table. Big vases filled with gummies, kisses, M&M's, Skittles, Jolly Ranchers, the little Snickers, Hershey's, Kit Kat bars,etc, etc. I got a small bag before they got it cleaned off. But then as i was cleaning off the tables, there were lots more candy there too. I hate to throw perfectly good chocolate away. Anyway, it's all been safely disposed of now.


----------



## raratt (Feb 24, 2019)

We are looking at rain pretty much all week and heavy at times. I'm sure this storm will torment the rest of the states in the week after.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Did you see that strange weather symbol for tomorrow on your phone app?
> View attachment 4288786
> Will we be chased by canes or what?
> 
> ...


Impending hookers is how I read it


----------



## too larry (Feb 24, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Impending hookers is how I read it


Hikers always do laundry wearing their rain gear.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i was just out picking up sticks and branches, cause i'm gonna have to weed eat soon....


Baked or BBQed?


----------



## raratt (Feb 24, 2019)

BBQing while baked?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> BBQing while baked?


Stir-fry those weeds ... take a wok on the wild side


----------



## raratt (Feb 24, 2019)

https://video.search.yahoo.com/search/video?fr=yfp-t-s&p=walk+on+the+wild+side#id=1&vid=b8c491b103e988b06b1602533e92691c&action=view


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 24, 2019)

420God said:


> Total whiteout. 45mph winds and 8 inch of snow. 1/4 of freezing rain last night. It's also Sunday so snowmobilers are heading back south so extra traffic.



And you're getting over the flu. Lol. Happy Birthday, dude!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> There ya go; we need new and different farts


This'll bookend the collection


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 24, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> There ya go; we need new and different farts


----------



## raratt (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 24, 2019)

Late dinner the wife made. I had been doing all the cooking the last two weeks since her mom was in the hospital and she was down there every day.

 

Meatloaf and one of my favorites, potato eggs!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Late dinner the wife made. I had been doing all the cooking the last two weeks since her mom was in the hospital and she was down there every day.
> 
> View attachment 4289074
> 
> Meatloaf and one of my favorites, potato eggs!


testes!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 24, 2019)

@Singlemalt it’s not just for pesto. Made some salsa just now and it will light you up. Just the way I like. Hot as fuck.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 24, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> @Singlemalt it’s not just for pesto. Made some salsa just now and it will light you up. Just the way I like. Hot as fuck.
> View attachment 4289091


Oh yes!


----------



## ANC (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 25, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> I opened and finished off a bag of kettle chips in like 10 min. piftf $4 gone.
> but I want more!
> (blame it on the wax)
> Posting my shortcoming completes the accomplishment.
> I'm not planning on anything else today.


kettle chips are the ones that fall out of the oil onto the floor, and after they've had a couple of days to get stale, the sweep them up and bag them....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Baked or BBQed?


i live on yogurt...it's not good either way....of course, after 30 years of yogurt, it's just not good...


----------



## purpaterp (Feb 25, 2019)

420God said:


> What did you do today that you're proud of? Something at work, home, school, personal achievement, etc...
> 
> 
> Today I had gravel dropped off and I put in a new driveway. It was a lot of work but I got it done quicker than I thought I would.


Not necessarily proud of it but I filed for divorce today.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 25, 2019)

Howdy everyone hope everyone had a productive weekend....i know i did......weedeating and cleaning up trees so i can mow under them....

Sunday me and the wife kicked up the smoker, wild pig sauage with jalopenos and cheese, and some cheese stuff burgers 

Also had 2 calves coming in this weekend, friends herd just got a little bigger...good for him

Mixed soil, so that ready...

Coffee is up, nice and hot, it's 51F here this morning......of to work for bit to get stock orders in, or at least worked up and ready....


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 25, 2019)

420God said:


> Another year of life.


Happy birthday.


----------



## purpaterp (Feb 25, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> @Singlemalt it’s not just for pesto. Made some salsa just now and it will light you up. Just the way I like. Hot as fuck.
> View attachment 4289091


That looks awesome


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 25, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> @420God I was watching Dances with Wolves last night and get to the buffalo hunting scene; was wondering how long a buff would feed me. How much actual edible meat is on a standard market ready steer?


Weird. I was watching it as well. Thinking of the same thing.


----------



## raratt (Feb 25, 2019)

I guess I get to play honey bee... the unidentified pepper plant that I put out in my grow room is blooming. I think it might be a Korean pepper from some ancient seeds that were laying around here that my sun put into a pot for grins. I guess I'll find out if I get peppers off it. I have never seen a pepper plant get flowers all over the top and nowhere else.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 25, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> @Singlemalt it’s not just for pesto. Made some salsa just now and it will light you up. Just the way I like. Hot as fuck.
> View attachment 4289091


That's a sweet mortar, I need to get one, dropped mine last year and spilt it in half.


----------



## redivider (Feb 25, 2019)

Guys - you are not going to believe this - 

I got into Apex Legends (a video game) because - you know boredom. ON PC with a gamepad (can't do KB/M - long story) but I was on that struggle bus for 20 hours. Only 3 kills and couldn't for the life of me do well, a lot of games wth little to no damage, deadweighting every squad I went near. I was so frustrated.....

So I got a freeware aim trainer on Steam and sat for 5 hours this weekend just practicing my flicks to aim, practice practice practice.

Sat in the game for 30 minutes last night and racked 5 more kills in less than 10 games. It's still kind of sad- but I revived squadmates in clutch situations, landed killshots we needed and actually helped get a damn team win... FINALLY!! I can say I now found the exit to the struggle bus, I'm still on it- but now I need to work on my positioning and fight picking, and I'll be able to hang with the PC boysss...

I'm never going to be a ranked dude, never top tier, always casual - but screw it now I'm learning to pull my own - it's happening FINALLY boooyaaaa

But the team win felt goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood....


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 25, 2019)

I received my worms and dumped em in my bin. Also saw a flock of robin's, springs coming early.


----------



## dstroy (Feb 25, 2019)

Got some 15 bean soup started




Ham ham ham ham and bean


----------



## raratt (Feb 25, 2019)

I love split pea soup, but my innards don't. We used to stop in Buellton off 101 to get Andersen's soup when I was a kid.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 25, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I received my worms and dumped em in my bin. Also saw a flock of robin's, springs coming early.


spring is pretty much here for us, birds are coming in......red birds especially down here...saw a couple sissor tail yesterday playing in the trees, also heard a couple of red tail hawks around


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 25, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Got some 15 bean soup started
> 
> View attachment 4289357
> 
> ...


wife started her beans yesterday with a little pork.......we gonna be adding some short ribs and cornbread tonight......yum...


----------



## ANC (Feb 25, 2019)

I like that taste of bean soup, it just takes so long to catch out the beans first so I don't accidentally get on in my mouth on account of the texture.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 25, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Got some 15 bean soup started
> 
> View attachment 4289357
> 
> ...


that looks like more than 15 beans to me....there's at least 75 in that spoon alone.....


----------



## ANC (Feb 25, 2019)

the stuff of nightmares


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 25, 2019)

Accomplished bbq lobster for lunch Dom Rep style and now am on the hunt for a nice Spanish 8 reale (piece of 8 from the 1600’s) - wish me luck!!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 25, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4289378
> Accomplished bbq lobster for lunch Dom Rep style and now am on the hunt for a nice Spanish 8 reale (piece of 8 from the 1600’s) - wish me luck!!


good luck, enjoy the vacation, take lots of pics....


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 25, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4289378
> Accomplished bbq lobster for lunch Dom Rep style and now am on the hunt for a nice Spanish 8 reale (piece of 8 from the 1600’s) - wish me luck!!


have fun, enjoy the sun and the sand man......


----------



## dstroy (Feb 25, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that looks like more than 15 beans to me....there's at least 75 in that spoon alone.....


You caught me.

lol


----------



## dstroy (Feb 25, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> wife started her beans yesterday with a little pork.......we gonna be adding some short ribs and cornbread tonight......yum...


I love short ribs and beans mmmm. Do you ever eat them with black eyed peas and greens?

This soup has to simmer until before dinner, then it gets some chili powder, garlic and diced tomatoes. Then another 1/2-1hr until the tomatoes almost disintegrate. 

Sometimes I use a little smoked paprika if the ham wasn't smoky enough, or I'll throw one scorched chipotle pepper in there.

I'm trying 1/2 chicken bone broth and 1/2 water for the soup base this time.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 25, 2019)

dstroy said:


> I love short ribs and beans mmmm. Do you ever eat them with black eyed peas and greens?
> 
> This soup has to simmer until before dinner, then it gets some chili powder, garlic and diced tomatoes. Then another 1/2-1hr until the tomatoes almost disintegrate.
> 
> ...


yes we do, i've found that green beans work well also colard greens do as well...

she starts with a low simmer in water all day, then add garlic, sea salt, pepper and smoked paperika.....she simmer it all day today till i get home and it's ready, then we'll make the corn bread to go with it.....i'll slice up a jalopeno and eat it with it....just for an added kick to my taste buds..


----------



## dstroy (Feb 25, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> yes we do, i've found that green beans work well also colard greens do as well...
> 
> she starts with a low simmer in water all day, then add garlic, sea salt, pepper and smoked paperika.....she simmer it all day today till i get home and it's ready, then we'll make the corn bread to go with it.....i'll slice up a jalopeno and eat it with it....just for an added kick to my taste buds..


I like fresh green beans a lot. Took me a while to get used to eating them fresh, we had them canned only when I was a kid. Weirdest thing too cause grandma and grandpa grew a shitload of sugar snap peas and corn, don't know why they didn't do green beans.

That sounds awesome. Do you ever mix the jalapeno in with the cornbread? I tried that, and adding pickled jalapeno to the bread as well. I gotta say pickled jalapeno cornbread is one of my favorite all time foods so I might be biased but that shit is good.


----------



## raratt (Feb 25, 2019)

Fine, everyone talked me into it, chili and corn bread for dinner...


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 25, 2019)

purpaterp said:


> Not necessarily proud of it but I filed for divorce today.


Make some bean soup and celebrate


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 25, 2019)

I'm in ork, ham,garbanzo and pinto soup tonite
edit: dunno how that pink smiley got in


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 25, 2019)

dstroy said:


> I like fresh green beans a lot. Took me a while to get used to eating them fresh, we had them canned only when I was a kid. Weirdest thing too cause grandma and grandpa grew a shitload of sugar snap peas and corn, don't know why they didn't do green beans.
> 
> That sounds awesome. Do you ever mix the jalapeno in with the cornbread? I tried that, and adding pickled jalapeno to the bread as well. I gotta say pickled jalapeno cornbread is one of my favorite all time foods so I might be biased but that shit is good.


never done the corn bread with jalapeno combo, might have to look at the one again...

we also used canned versions, this last time i have a green bean going in the garden i've got to admit fresh is a heck of alot better than canned.....thinking of doing another run with them this year in the garden with my jalapeno's


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 25, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm in ork, ham,garbanzo and pinto soup tonite
> edit: dunno how that pink smiley got in


very carefully....


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 25, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> very carefully....


Lol


----------



## dstroy (Feb 25, 2019)

raratt said:


> Fine, everyone talked me into it, chili and corn bread for dinner...


Beans are soul food. Everyone knows that. Chili sounds good too mmmmmmm


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 25, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Beans are soul food. Everyone knows that. Chili sounds good too mmmmmmm


yep, think the next time we do a chilli run, i'm gonna add venison to it....lately it's been ground beef...

think i should stem some long rice for the bean tonight....hmmm


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 25, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> yep, think the next time we do a chilli run, i'm gonna add venison to it....lately it's been ground beef...
> 
> think i should stem some long rice for the bean tonight....hmmm


If you have an opportunity, try goat. Seriously one of the best chillis I've ever had


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 25, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> If you have an opportunity, try goat. Seriously one of the best chillis I've ever had


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 25, 2019)

redivider said:


> Guys - you are not going to believe this -
> 
> I got into Apex Legends (a video game) because - you know boredom. ON PC with a gamepad (can't do KB/M - long story) but I was on that struggle bus for 20 hours. Only 3 kills and couldn't for the life of me do well, a lot of games wth little to no damage, deadweighting every squad I went near. I was so frustrated.....
> 
> ...


Freeware aim trainer? It's not an aimbot is it?

I play blackout on bo4, fortnite, Apex and some other battle royals. 

I'll give you a couple tips. All of them have a slight aim assist with a controller. Not so much with a mouse. Use a controller for better aim. Also let go of the aim button and reaim a couple times to help lock on. Don't adjust your aim with the look stick or mouse. Use your movement stick or arrows to fine tune your shot. It's easier. 

Set the sensitivity as high as you can and feel comfortable. After a few days increase one more. 

Apex is a great game for being free. Call of duty went to shit and I wouldn't even play it if it weren't for winning a free copy.

You tried Ring of Elesyium? Not sure on the spelling.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 25, 2019)

Damn. Now I got to make a pot of beans. I dig out some short ribs and start them tonight in a Crock-Pot.


----------



## redivider (Feb 25, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> Freeware aim trainer? It's not an aimbot is it?
> 
> I play blackout on bo4, fortnite, Apex and some other battle royals.
> 
> ...


no it's Aimtastic - it's basically a virtual shooting range generated on the Unity engine that's super stripped down. It's freeware at the moment as it is early build. but for being early build it runs at 120fps steady and crashes less than Apex lol

it has pop up targets, side-to-side flicking exercises, target tracking, and different 3D areas to practice movement and aiming around corners and what not. you can't see a gun or anything but it is easy to set the sensitivity to be the same as the normal game setting.... so I did a bunch of hours practicing as shooting from the hip then in ADS like setting..... and yeah man it helped.... jumping in again this afternoon

I have to use a controller I injured my hand when I was young and now in my 30s can't really do the twitchy fast control thing with my pinky or ring finger on my movement hand and it starts hurting after 30-40 mins (doesn't happen typing I do like 30wpm no problem, just gaming I guess is how the hand rests on the keyboard or something) and reversing hands ain't happening..........

so I play with a gamepad.... yeah I saw a few videos of a guy called Spheros who's like one of the top rated streamers and he plays on PC with a controller and I noticed that he is engaging the ADS at the right time/releasing.... in the beginning I was just aiming from the hip too much and would overshoot the targets.... the secret is engaging the ADS/releasing/engaging to slow it down where it is very close and strafing to get the target to hit...while shooting from the hip and if needed reengage to reposition, but he doesn't touch his right thumbstick a lot when not in ADS to aim at targets.......

what I need to get good at is positioning and effectively flanking.... for example when the team pushes I feel like a lost dog sometimes and in the beginning I would barge in right behind my teammates into rooms or positions where if they got killed I was easy seconds....


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 25, 2019)

raratt said:


> *I guess I get to play honey bee*... the unidentified pepper plant that I put out in my grow room is blooming. I think it might be a Korean pepper from some ancient seeds that were laying around here that my sun put into a pot for grins. I guess I'll find out if I get peppers off it. I have never seen a pepper plant get flowers all over the top and nowhere else.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 25, 2019)

raratt said:


> There were plenty of faster bikes back in the day, KZ900/1000's come to mind, but they were fast in a straight line. I saw a Gold Wing with a blower and a 4 barrel on it at the rock store, the thing could burn the back tire for a mile.


I had a 73 Z1 Kaw in high school, re-enlisted in 81 & Uncle Sam gave me a big handful of cash that I promptly used to upgrade her frame & boxed swing arm. MTC engineering punched it out to 1400 w/ a set of jugs - new h/p head & smooth bores+ 4-1 Kerker header.
I’d be a dead duck if I still had that girl - too many close calls.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm in ork, ham,garbanzo and pinto soup tonite
> edit: dunno how that pink smiley got in


I suspect colon pee
test: 
test2 

colon uppercase pee


----------



## too larry (Feb 25, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> spring is pretty much here for us, birds are coming in......red birds especially down here...saw a couple sissor tail yesterday playing in the trees, also heard a couple of red tail hawks around


I saw blooms on my young peach trees yesterday. Sloe trees were blooming last week, and huckleberry two weeks ago.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 25, 2019)

too larry said:


> I saw blooms on my young peach trees yesterday. Sloe trees were blooming last week, and huckleberry two weeks ago.


we got a peach tree here too it about 2yrs old now, we can see the buds, but no leafs yet, time will tell though....after this week we a going to have a 30 degree drop in temps, which isn't to bad


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I suspect colon pee
> test:
> test2
> 
> colon uppercase pee


Ahh, butt pee it is


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Ahh, butt pee it is


 
I did that with a semicolon, which places your answer in range of being half-assed


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I did that with a semicolon, which places your answer in range of being half-assed


It was just the tip


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> It was just the tip


Lol empires have been founded and broken on just the tip


----------



## Novabudd (Feb 25, 2019)

too larry said:


> I saw blooms on my young peach trees yesterday. Sloe trees were blooming last week, and huckleberry two weeks ago.


I spent an hour and a half on the snowblower today. Gonna be awhile before i see any blooms


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Lol *empire*s have been founded and broken on just the tip


Yep just ask Jussie


----------



## raratt (Feb 25, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I had a 73 Z1 Kaw in high school, re-enlisted in 81 & Uncle Sam gave me a big handful of cash that I promptly used to upgrade her frame & boxed swing arm. MTC engineering punched it out to 1400 w/ a set of jugs - new h/p head & smooth bores+ 4-1 Kerker header.
> I’d be a dead duck if I still had that girl - too many close calls.


What? No turbo?


----------



## too larry (Feb 25, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> we got a peach tree here too it about 2yrs old now, we can see the buds, but no leafs yet, time will tell though....after this week we a going to have a 30 degree drop in temps, which isn't to bad


More blooms than leaves on the peach trees. Sister said her blueberries are blooming. i haven't thought to look down to that end of the fruit trees, so not sure if mine are or not.


----------



## raratt (Feb 25, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> we got a peach tree here too it about 2yrs old now, we can see the buds, but no leafs yet, time will tell though....after this week we a going to have a 30 degree drop in temps, which isn't to bad




From last Summer, these are Redhaven's. Tree is about 8 yrs old now. I sell them and end up with enough money to buy fireworks from the HS fireworks stand. I need a break in the rain to spray with fungicide for curly leaf.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 25, 2019)

too larry said:


> More blooms than leaves on the peach trees. Sister said her blueberries are blooming. i haven't thought to look down to that end of the fruit trees, so not sure if mine are or not.


could be getting ready like mine, you can see budding spot just no leafing, mine usually starts in March if i remember correctly.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 25, 2019)

raratt said:


> What? No turbo?


That woulda killed me for sure 
Too fast as it was


----------



## raratt (Feb 25, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That woulda killed me for sure
> Too fast as it was


 My footpeg rubbers were worn off at a 45 degree angle from pushing it through the twisties.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2019)

raratt said:


> My footpeg rubbers were worn off at a 45 degree angle from pushing it through the twisties.


My rubbers never wore out, but I did pay attention to a smooth reciprocating motion. 

I still wonder to this day about the chick who claimed to be running a V-Twin ...


----------



## raratt (Feb 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> My rubbers never wore out, but I did pay attention to a smooth reciprocating motion.
> 
> I still wonder to this day about the chick who claimed to be running a V-Twin ...


I was waiting for your response... I knew a girl that liked riding a Triumph because she could slide forward on the seat and press herself onto the raised section where the tank pieces are welded together. I asked if she did that while going down the road, she said yes. I was impressed. Nothing like the vibration of a twin.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2019)

raratt said:


> I was waiting for your response... I knew a girl that liked riding a Triumph because she could slide forward on the seat and press herself onto the raised section where the tank pieces are welded together. I asked if she did that while going down the road, she said yes. I was impressed. Nothing like the vibration of a twin.


Well next time don't be shy and do the @cannabineer thingie


----------



## raratt (Feb 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Well next time don't be shy and do the @cannabineer thingie


It has been done back in the day, center-stands are useful for more than changing a tire. Didn't need to wrap it back then, penicillin would cure anything.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2019)

raratt said:


> It has been done back in the day, center-stands are useful for more than changing a tire. Didn't need to wrap it back then, penicillin would cure anything.


Only 2 of my 5 bikes had a center stand.


----------



## raratt (Feb 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Only 2 of my 5 bikes had a center stand.


Where there's a will...


----------



## lokie (Feb 25, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> If you have an opportunity, try goat. Seriously one of the best chillis I've ever had









Roo is tasty, very lean but tasty.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 25, 2019)

lokie said:


> Roo is tasty, very lean but tasty.


What's it similar to in taste?


----------



## raratt (Feb 25, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> What's it similar to in taste?


Chicken, that is what everything tastes like.


----------



## lokie (Feb 25, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> What's it similar to in taste?


Nearest stateside flavor I can equate to is Elk.


----------



## too larry (Feb 25, 2019)

raratt said:


> Chicken, that is what everything tastes like.


I saw a cartoon of two cavemen with a chicken over the fire. One ask what it was, and the other one said, 'I don't know, but it taste like everything.'


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> My rubbers never wore out, but I did pay attention to a smooth reciprocating motion.
> 
> I still wonder to this day about the chick who claimed to be running a V-Twin ...


as long as you're not running a 2 stroke....


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> as long as you're not running a 2 stroke....


In this context a four-stroke doth boggle my mind. Suck squeeze bang blow in tandem yaaaah


----------



## raratt (Feb 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> In this context a four-stroke doth boggle my mind. Suck squeeze bang blow in tandem yaaaah


Twins.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2019)

raratt said:


> V-Twins.


fify


----------



## raratt (Feb 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> fify


I said nothing about a V-.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2019)

raratt said:


> I said nothing about a V-.


I know; that's why I had to fix it


----------



## raratt (Feb 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I know; that's why I had to fix it


Meh.


----------



## raratt (Feb 25, 2019)

Although I do have an old one in boxes in the garage.


----------



## raratt (Feb 26, 2019)

Yup, still raining.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> Yup, still raining.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 26, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> What's it similar to in taste?


kangaroo....


----------



## ANC (Feb 26, 2019)

DO you reckon baby kangaroo is a delicacy like veal?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 26, 2019)

ANC said:


> DO you reckon baby kangaroo is a delicacy like veal?


don't know, but they use their hide to make the best quality bullwhips, super strong and thin.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 26, 2019)

My son is turning 18 and I can't fucking believe it. I recently looked at my divorce papers and realized that the judge did not put a termination date on the original paperwork, so I'd have to go back to court in order to have the child support stopped. I had to go talk to his mom to see if she would come into court and not contest my motion, I even offered her $500 cash just for the hour of her time. At first I was elated as she agreed, but the day after she texted me that she wouldn't come, but wouldn't contest it, either. I knew the court would want to hear it from her mouth, and likely not let me stop paying until they received some sort of confirmation that she wasn't contesting it. I should have filed this weeks ago. I started writing the motion last night with the intent of going in to file tomorrow (I have a video recording session scheduled tonight to get some good footage of me playing music to put on my new website). Lo and behold, I get a letter from child support services that my support order would end automatically on my son's birthday (just weeks away). Holy Shit! My procrastination wins again! I don't have to deal with his dizzy mom any longer, and I'm going to have an extra $750 per month in my pocket. Fuck yes. Especially good news since our new governor is going to legalize rec weed this year, so my income will drop by about 33% from my black market lifestyle. Still will be a pretty good income, but not the super comfortable six figures I'm used to. Which is one of the reasons I'm starting my own music business to supplement. Man, do times change...


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 26, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> My son is turning 18 and I can't fucking believe it. I recently looked at my divorce papers and realized that the judge did not put a termination date on the original paperwork, so I'd have to go back to court in order to have the child support stopped. I had to go talk to his mom to see if she would come into court and not contest my motion, I even offered her $500 cash just for the hour of her time. At first I was elated as she agreed, but the day after she texted me that she wouldn't come, but wouldn't contest it, either. I knew the court would want to hear it from her mouth, and likely not let me stop paying until they received some sort of confirmation that she wasn't contesting it. I should have filed this weeks ago. I started writing the motion last night with the intent of going in to file tomorrow (I have a video recording session scheduled tonight to get some good footage of me playing music to put on my new website). Lo and behold, I get a letter from child support services that my support order would end automatically on my son's birthday (just weeks away). Holy Shit! My procrastination wins again! I don't have to deal with his dizzy mom any longer, and I'm going to have an extra $750 per month in my pocket. Fuck yes. Especially good news since our new governor is going to legalized rec weed this year, so my income will drop by about 33% from my black market lifestyle. Still will be a pretty good income, but not the super comfortable six figures I'm used to. Which is one of the reasons I'm starting my own music business to supplement. Man, do times change...


congrats man


----------



## raratt (Feb 26, 2019)

I accomplished persuading a house bound puppy (due to the rain) to calm down long enough for me to take a nap. She was going off the deep end today.


----------



## raratt (Feb 26, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> income will drop by about 33%


I think it would depend on the way recreational is sold. Here in Cali there are so many taxes and restrictions on testing and packaging that the price can't compete with black market prices. The legislature is aware and are addressing possible reductions in taxes.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> I think it would depend on the way recreational is sold. Here in Cali there are so many taxes and restrictions on testing and packaging that the price can't compete with black market prices. The legislature is aware and are addressing possible reductions in taxes.


I'm going currently going through the process of finding my place in the new market here. Medical came on the scene about 2 years ago, and I had a sudden drop off of clients, maybe 30%. Turned out those peeps either had a medical card, or knew someone who did. Illinois is strange in that they don't let anyone grow except one huge facility, and all dispensaries can only obtain their weed from there. And this facility grows FIRE, really spectacular weed and MJ products. Il also let's one buy and insane amount of products per purchase, like 5 oz. per month. So I hear many patients are making a little on the side by selling to non med friends. I've dropped my prices and won most of them back, and I've also started making deliveries for an ounce or more. My product is fantastic and I take great pride in it, but the competition is forcing me to be more aggressive. I'm down from $350-480 an ounce down to $280 on the low end. I'm figuring legalized rec will take my profit down that much further. But with delivery and these prices, I think I'll be able to compete. It's already $60 an eighth in our dispensaries, and no quantity discount afaik...


----------



## raratt (Feb 26, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm going currently going through the process of finding my place in the new market here. Medical came on the scene about 2 years ago, and I had a sudden drop off of clients, maybe 30%. Turned out those peeps either had a medical card, or knew someone who did. Illinois is strange in that they don't let anyone grow except one huge facility, and all dispensaries can only obtain their weed from there. And this facility grows FIRE, really spectacular weed and MJ products. Il also let's one buy and insane amount of products per purchase, like 5 oz. per month. So I hear many patients are making a little on the side by selling to non med friends. I've dropped my prices and won most of them back, and I've also started making deliveries for an ounce or more. My product is fantastic and I take great pride in it, but the competition is forcing me to be more aggressive. I'm down from $350-480 an ounce down to $280 on the low end. I'm figuring legalized rec will take my profit down that much further. But with delivery and these prices, I think I'll be able to compete. It's already $60 an eighth in our dispensaries, and no quantity discount afaik...


$60 is where the 1/8ths are here and $396 Oz. The transport rules are a little hazy, for personal use you can carry just over an oz., but if you are a grower providing for a patient it is "the amount the patient requires" Med patients aren't taxed like recreational, 15% for rec plus $9.25 oz to the grower per oz of buds plus the cost of grow permits.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 26, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> My son is turning 18 and I can't fucking believe it. I recently looked at my divorce papers and realized that the judge did not put a termination date on the original paperwork, so I'd have to go back to court in order to have the child support stopped. I had to go talk to his mom to see if she would come into court and not contest my motion, I even offered her $500 cash just for the hour of her time. At first I was elated as she agreed, but the day after she texted me that she wouldn't come, but wouldn't contest it, either. I knew the court would want to hear it from her mouth, and likely not let me stop paying until they received some sort of confirmation that she wasn't contesting it. I should have filed this weeks ago. I started writing the motion last night with the intent of going in to file tomorrow (I have a video recording session scheduled tonight to get some good footage of me playing music to put on my new website). Lo and behold, I get a letter from child support services that my support order would end automatically on my son's birthday (just weeks away). Holy Shit! My procrastination wins again! I don't have to deal with his dizzy mom any longer, and I'm going to have an extra $750 per month in my pocket. Fuck yes. Especially good news since our new governor is going to legalize rec weed this year, so my income will drop by about 33% from my black market lifestyle. Still will be a pretty good income, but not the super comfortable six figures I'm used to. Which is one of the reasons I'm starting my own music business to supplement. Man, do times change...


Congratulations, one step closer to grandkids


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> I accomplished persuading a house bound puppy (due to the rain) to calm down long enough for me to take a nap. She was going off the deep end today.


You need this ...







@tyler.durden yo dawg this may be a market


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> $60 is where the 1/8ths are here and $396 Oz. The transport rules are a little hazy, for personal use you can carry just over an oz., but if you are a grower providing for a patient it is "the amount the patient requires" *Med patients aren't taxed like recreational,* 15% for rec plus $9.25 oz to the grower per oz of buds plus the cost of grow permits.


My understanding is that only works if you register with the county. I feel volunteering for a government database is unwise so I'll just keep growing. Although I do keep a medical recommendation for the defense value.


----------



## raratt (Feb 26, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> You need this ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could have...she really went nutso.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 26, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Congratulations, one step closer to grandkids



No way. My kid was such a handful, I'm looking forward to at least a decade of peace. I plan to fake my own death after my son's birthday, that should do it...


----------



## raratt (Feb 26, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> My understanding is that only works if you register with the county. I feel volunteering for a government database is unwise so I'll just keep growing. Although I do keep a medical recommendation for the defense value.


I was talking commercial. Each city or county has their own rules for growing and you would have to find out what those are for where you live. Cities can only charge a "reasonable" amount for inspections of a grow area if it is indoors, and can require indoor grows only. The city is not allowed to make money off the fees. I have the first legal grow in my city and they require an annual inspection to make sure I don't exceed the 1200W lighting limit. For recreational use you can have up to 6 plants total. edit: I was incorrect in that tax statement,and it is a state ID that is $100 above the cost of a Dr's med card annually, I'll pass also.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> I could have...she really went nutso.


Seriously you may want to try a CBD prep on her. Dosing options abound.


----------



## raratt (Feb 26, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Seriously you may want to try a CBD prep on her. Dosing options abound.


 She usually gets time outdoors to blow off some steam. She is just being a puppy and she figured out I was not happy with her after a couple laps around the living room.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> I was talking commercial. Each city or county has their own rules for growing and you would have to find out what those are for where you live. Cities can only charge a "reasonable" amount for inspections of a grow area if it is indoors, and can require indoor grows only. The city is not allowed to make money off the fees. I have the first legal grow in my city and they require an annual inspection to make sure I don't exceed the 1200W lighting limit. For recreational use you can have up to 6 plants total. edit: I was incorrect in that tax statement,and it is a state ID that is $100 above the cost of a Dr's med card annually, I'll pass also.


----------



## too larry (Feb 26, 2019)

I did my bi-weekly town run. Not great pickings at the thrift stores, and I started pretty early, so I got home with time to kill before work. I had picked up a rotisserie chicken and was making a sandwich when the wife got back from her lunch date. She sat with me while I ate. I could tell she was upset, and just naturally assumed I had done something to piss her off. So when she told me her new 700 dollar laptop was busted at the hinge, I was relieved. {at least for a second] We are just starting to work our way through the red tape, but HP support told us the one year warranty started in 2016 and ended in 2017. She bought it off of Amazon in December 2018.


----------



## raratt (Feb 26, 2019)

too larry said:


> I did my bi-weekly town run. Not great pickings at the thrift stores, and I started pretty early, so I got home with time to kill before work. I had picked up a rotisserie chicken and was making a sandwich when the wife got back from her lunch date. She sat with me while I ate. I could tell she was upset, and just naturally assumed I had done something to piss her off. So when she told me her new 700 dollar laptop was busted at the hinge, I was relieved. {at least for a second] We are just starting to work our way through the red tape, but HP support told us the one year warranty started in 2016 and ended in 2017. She bought it off of Amazon in December 2018.


That sucks.


----------



## too larry (Feb 26, 2019)

Although I did buy a pair of 100% lamb's wool slacks, even though they are a hair too tight right now. They will be my go to winter hiking pant as soon as I loose 5 or 10 pounds. {It was BOGO, so a buck . I can take a rider at those prices}

And another of the Tommy Bahama silk pants. These were 90/10 silk to cotton. Some one must have died or lost/gained a lot of weight. That is 4-5 pairs I've bought. And a Red Camel long sleeve shirt


----------



## too larry (Feb 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> That sucks.


It will be a pain in the ass, but she will get it fixed or a new one. It's 3 months old. She did say she might have opened it when it was under the edge of the counter and it's been getting a little worse all along. So it might not be a defect, but an accident. I know from now on, we're buying the extended warranty.


----------



## too larry (Feb 26, 2019)

This really needs to go in my bushcraft thread, but my most exciting find of the day wasn't at a thrift store, but here at work. My customer tonight had got a Box of Joe from DD. It's a bladder of coffee in a cardboard box. Bushcrafters have been using them for years as water bladders. And hikers use them as pee jugs. The drawback of Poweraide or other sports drink bottles as a pee jug is they always take up the same amount of space, whether they are being used or not. Plus you always keep you pee jug on the outside of your pack, and everyone knows it's a pee jug. With a bladder you can roll them up when not in use. More discreet.

Anyway when the lady was getting ready to go, I asked her to save me the bladder and bring it the next time she came. She gave it to me, with only two cups gone out of it. {I'm a couple three cups in now, and I'm a decaf guy, so I'm buzzing from more than the Ass Cheese}


----------



## sixgunshooter (Feb 26, 2019)

Did some much needed defoliation. As I am out of weed and my brother messed up my connection by sleeping with his GF, I'm smoking the sugar leaves I cut off. It's Bodega Bubblegum. Should just call it Lemon Starburst, that's what they all smell like. LOUD. Glad my carbon filters are still working. I haven't used them in a year, but they still work. I had to shut down for awhile. But, it worked out. I found some American seedbanks in the meantime. Sure, there may be good dutch strains, but I didn't get any of them.


----------



## sixgunshooter (Feb 26, 2019)

too larry said:


> This really needs to go in my bushcraft thread, but my most exciting find of the day wasn't at a thrift store, but here at work. My customer tonight had got a Box of Joe from DD. It's a bladder of coffee in a cardboard box. Bushcrafters have been using them for years as water bladders. And hikers use them as pee jugs. The drawback of Poweraide or other sports drink bottles as a pee jug is they always take up the same amount of space, whether they are being used or not. Plus you always keep you pee jug on the outside of your pack, and everyone knows it's a pee jug. With a bladder you can roll them up when not in use. More discreet.
> 
> Anyway when the lady was getting ready to go, I asked her to save me the bladder and bring it the next time she came. She gave it to me, with only two cups gone out of it. {I'm a couple three cups in now, and I'm a decaf guy, so I'm buzzing from more than the Ass Cheese}


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Feb 26, 2019)

Made a new account. + Rep to anyone that can hack my original account and tell me the password. All the OG's remember the +rep system? Should've kept that.
Brought dad to the hospital to get the cast off his broken arm...
Chicken noodle soup, beer. And repeat.
Record snow, waiting for spring to kick in. Still seeing below zero temps.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 26, 2019)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> Made a new account. + Rep to anyone that can hack my original account and tell me the password. All the OG's remember the +rep system? Should've kept that.
> Brought dad to the hospital to get the cast off his broken arm...
> Chicken noodle soup, beer. And repeat.
> Record snow, waiting for spring to kick in. Still seeing below zero temps.


 I liked the old +rep system.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 26, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I liked the old +rep system.


Yeah, it gave one skin in the game


----------



## ANC (Feb 26, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> My son is turning 18 and I can't fucking believe it. I recently looked at my divorce papers and realized that the judge did not put a termination date on the original paperwork, so I'd have to go back to court in order to have the child support stopped. I had to go talk to his mom to see if she would come into court and not contest my motion, I even offered her $500 cash just for the hour of her time. At first I was elated as she agreed, but the day after she texted me that she wouldn't come, but wouldn't contest it, either. I knew the court would want to hear it from her mouth, and likely not let me stop paying until they received some sort of confirmation that she wasn't contesting it. I should have filed this weeks ago. I started writing the motion last night with the intent of going in to file tomorrow (I have a video recording session scheduled tonight to get some good footage of me playing music to put on my new website). Lo and behold, I get a letter from child support services that my support order would end automatically on my son's birthday (just weeks away). Holy Shit! My procrastination wins again! I don't have to deal with his dizzy mom any longer, and I'm going to have an extra $750 per month in my pocket. Fuck yes. Especially good news since our new governor is going to legalize rec weed this year, so my income will drop by about 33% from my black market lifestyle. Still will be a pretty good income, but not the super comfortable six figures I'm used to. Which is one of the reasons I'm starting my own music business to supplement. Man, do times change...


You could always make a better son. You have seven fiddy child grand money now.


----------



## 420God (Feb 27, 2019)

6 more inches of snow last night and it's still coming down. So far we're at 60 inches of snow for this month alone. Starting to run out of places to put it.


----------



## raratt (Feb 27, 2019)

4.14 inches of rain since Mon afternoon and still raining. We might get to see the sun by Friday, then more rain Sat. We need a break from this to let the streams return to normal. Have to go the long way around to go grocery shopping today.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> I accomplished persuading a house bound puppy (due to the rain) to calm down long enough for me to take a nap. She was going off the deep end today.


We adopted a pit and a bull dog. Both 3 months old now. I've started training but they are still a hand full. Little fuckers already ruined a $1200 couch.

I love them though. I've already started the early defense and attack training for the pit. She will attack on command when I'm done.


----------



## 420God (Feb 27, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> We adopted a pit and a bull dog. Both 3 months old now. I've started training but they are still a hand full. Little fuckers already ruined a $1200 couch.
> 
> I love them though. I've already started the early defense and attack training for the pit. She will attack on command when I'm done.


I haven't even started housebreaking our pug, too cold and too much snow. When I put him out he balls up and cries. Piss and shit everywhere in the house. Puppy pads haven't been working.


----------



## lokie (Feb 27, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> We adopted a pit and a bull dog. Both 3 months old now. I've started training but they are still a hand full. Little fuckers already ruined a $1200 couch.
> 
> I love them though. I've already started the early defense and attack training for the pit. *She will attack on command when I'm done.*


Only on your command or family included? By hand gesture? By a specific phrase or as simple as "kill"?


----------



## raratt (Feb 27, 2019)

420God said:


> I haven't even started housebreaking our pug, too cold and too much snow. When I put him out he balls up and cries. Piss and shit everywhere in the house. Puppy pads haven't been working.


Roxy has been doing pretty good with house training. Obviously there are some leftover animal smells in our bedroom carpet because she has used it twice. We just close the door and keep her out most of the time. She doesn't like rain, but sucks it up mostly.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 27, 2019)

420God said:


> 6 more inches of snow last night and it's still coming down. So far we're at 60 inches of snow for this month alone. Starting to run out of places to put it.
> View attachment 4290623


Sounds like a good reason to add a flamethrower to the collection.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 27, 2019)

sixgunshooter said:


> Did some much needed defoliation. As I am out of weed and my brother messed up my connection by sleeping with his GF, I'm smoking the sugar leaves I cut off. It's Bodega Bubblegum. Should just call it Lemon Starburst, that's what they all smell like. LOUD. Glad my carbon filters are still working. I haven't used them in a year, but they still work. I had to shut down for awhile. But, it worked out. I found some American seedbanks in the meantime. Sure, there may be good dutch strains, but I didn't get any of them.


Don't defoliate. It hurts yield. 

Have the will power to not cut on your plants. That way when you get the best yield you can it will last longer.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 27, 2019)

420God said:


> I haven't even started housebreaking our pug, too cold and too much snow. When I put him out he balls up and cries. Piss and shit everywhere in the house. Puppy pads haven't been working.


Rubbing thier nose in it and then putting them on the pad eventually gets the point across.

We did have pads everywhere. I feed them a schedule and take them outside later. They are pretty much house broke. I keep one pad next to the door just in case they have an accident. 

They are cutting teeth and want to chew on everything.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 27, 2019)

sixgunshooter said:


> Did some much needed defoliation. As I am out of weed and my brother messed up my connection by sleeping with his GF, I'm smoking the sugar leaves I cut off. It's Bodega Bubblegum. Should just call it Lemon Starburst, that's what they all smell like. LOUD. Glad my carbon filters are still working. I haven't used them in a year, but they still work. I had to shut down for awhile. But, it worked out. I found some American seedbanks in the meantime. Sure, there may be good dutch strains, but I didn't get any of them.


You have any pics to share of the girlfriend? Your brother? I'm an equal opportunity nudo-gnosis technician.


----------



## lokie (Feb 27, 2019)

sixgunshooter said:


> Did some much needed defoliation. As I am out of weed and *my brother messed up my connection by sleeping with his GF,* I'm smoking the sugar leaves I cut off. It's Bodega Bubblegum. Should just call it Lemon Starburst, that's what they all smell like. LOUD. Glad my carbon filters are still working. I haven't used them in a year, but they still work. I had to shut down for awhile. But, it worked out. I found some American seedbanks in the meantime. Sure, there may be good dutch strains, but I didn't get any of them.


Are you jealous your brother nailed the dealer's girl and you didn't?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 27, 2019)

neosapien said:


> Sounds like a good reason to add a flamethrower to the collection.
> 
> View attachment 4290666


I bought one of these propane torches thinking I could just melt snow. It just melts the outer layer, it turns to ice and then insulates the snow underneath.





@420God needs one of these





https://gizmodo.com/in-russia-snowblowers-use-mig-15-jets-5332274


----------



## raratt (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## 420God (Feb 27, 2019)

neosapien said:


> Sounds like a good reason to add a flamethrower to the collection.
> 
> View attachment 4290666


We have a lot of snow. Might need to go bigger.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 27, 2019)

lokie said:


> Only on your command or family included? By hand gesture? By a specific phrase or as simple as "kill"?


On command. I haven't decided on "attack" or "sic em" as the command. I will include my family and they will be able to command her.


----------



## raratt (Feb 27, 2019)

420God said:


> We have a lot of snow. Might need to go bigger.
> View attachment 4290676


Never seen a deere with an afterburner before...


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> Never seen a deere with an afterburner before...


 The ones I've seen have been weaponized.



















(alternative explanation: test footage of Monsanto's new RoundUp*® *Right*!*NOW*™ *formulation being applied)


----------



## srh88 (Feb 27, 2019)

I had a clenched butthole all day working in the snow


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 27, 2019)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4290782
> I had a clenched butthole all day working in the snow


What's the note say?


----------



## srh88 (Feb 27, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> What's the note say?


Some dudes ups package needs a signature lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 27, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Some dudes ups package needs a signature lol


That's an apartment building?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 27, 2019)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4290782
> I had a clenched butthole all day working in the snow


Can I barrow that ladder?

I've been planning on ordering one. They aren't cheap. Sticker shock for sure.


----------



## 420God (Feb 27, 2019)

Refuses to move. Cries within 30 seconds of being set down. Hopefully it'll warm up soon.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 27, 2019)

420God said:


> Refuses to move. Cries within 30 seconds of being set down. Hopefully it'll warm up soon.
> View attachment 4290812


He needs some Sorels


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 27, 2019)

420God said:


> Refuses to move. Cries within 30 seconds of being set down. Hopefully it'll warm up soon.
> View attachment 4290812








https://www.sorel.com/baby-caribootie -1751171.html


----------



## 420God (Feb 27, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> https://www.sorel.com/baby-caribootie -1751171.html


Those are cute but he barely moves in the sweater. I could see him tipping right over in those. Might have to get him use to them and give them a try though if he won't cooperate otherwise.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 27, 2019)

420God said:


> Those are cute but he barely moves in the sweater. I could see him tipping right over in those. Might have to get him use to them and give them a try though if he won't cooperate otherwise.


Poor little guy: no momma's teat, a bigger dog hates him, it's cold, and this weird white wet stuff all over the world. "Fuck me runnin"


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 27, 2019)

It's time.

 

I'll try not to spoil dinner.

 
Rolled salmon fillet stuffed with crab.

It's a damn shame the wife doesn't like salmon. She'll have to eat the shrimp cocktail, made about a pound earlier.

"Hey hun, want some Beer Nuts?"

I think she said no. That's incredible. Lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 27, 2019)

^^^ I wish salmon was that cheap here. 

I probably should have checked the weather before I left this morning. Looks like I'm stuck at my parents tonight.


----------



## raratt (Feb 27, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Rolled salmon fillet stuffed with crab.


I'm doing the other red meat, Ahi tuna steaks on the grill with olive oil, lemon, garlic powder, and a little onion powder.

I did make the Chili and corn bread muffins the other day when everyone was doing beans.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 27, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Can I barrow that ladder?
> 
> I've been planning on ordering one. They aren't cheap. Sticker shock for sure.


Its a little long to fit in one barrow. 

Its a 40ft and heavy as fuck. I hate it lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 27, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Its a little long to fit in one barrow.
> 
> Its a 40ft and heavy as fuck. I hate it lol


2 shopping cart transport?


----------



## Coloradoclear (Feb 27, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I killed most of my seedlings. They were only a couple days old, I forgot to cover them before lights out and it got too cool for the heat mat to keep up. Woke up to a bunch of limp mush.  At least one of the golden lemons i wanted lived, along with a couple gsc and a thc bomb, fingers crossed. Gotta buy some more beans now. Really wish one of the dispensaries would start selling clones.


Reptile heat lamps are a life saver and they don't interfere with your dark cycle.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 27, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> 2 shopping cart transport?


We need @mr sunshine for a consult.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 27, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> ^^^ I wish salmon was that cheap here.
> 
> I probably should have checked the weather before I left this morning. Looks like I'm stuck at my parents tonight.
> 
> View attachment 4290842


That's Canada???!! It looks, well, so normal.


----------



## raratt (Feb 27, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> That's Canada???!! It looks, well, so normal.


Were you expecting poutine fries and gravy on the sidewalk?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> Were you expecting poutine fries and gravy on the sidewalk?


if I had my laptop I'd photoshop a mounty and moose into that photo.


----------



## Novabudd (Feb 27, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> if I had my laptop I'd photoshop a mounty and moose into that photo.


Beside an igloo.


----------



## raratt (Feb 27, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> a mounty


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 27, 2019)

Mmmmm poutine, Canadian salad.


----------



## Novabudd (Feb 27, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Mmmmm poutine, Canadian salad.


Im canadian but havent got the courage up to try poutine. Yet. Looks good. Smells good. But sumpin holdin me back. Another heart attack maybe.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 27, 2019)

Novabudd said:


> Im canadian but havent got the courage up to try poutine. Yet. Looks good. Smells good. But sumpin holdin me back. Another heart attack maybe.


You're not missing anything. I'm the complete opposite, the look grosses me out. Not to mention the guilt then shame that would come from eating over a thousand empty calories.


----------



## Novabudd (Feb 27, 2019)

I think its more of a french canadian dish. Gimme sea food or wild game any day. Now i feel i have to try it just to be fair. Sigh.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're not missing anything. I'm the complete opposite, the look grosses me out. Not to mention the guilt then shame that would come from eating over a thousand empty calories.


Oh no no no! Turn that frown upside down!
Those calories are half full!


----------



## Novabudd (Feb 27, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Oh no no no! Turn that frown upside down!
> Those calories are half full!


Thats strangely slightly disturbing. But im not sure why. Over thinking i guess. Screw that. Maybe its my inner conciousness. Or maybe paranoia. Now i feel guilty. . Thaaaaats better !


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2019)

Novabudd said:


> Thats strangely slightly disturbing. But im not sure why. Over thinking i guess. Screw that. Maybe its my inner conciousness. Or maybe paranoia. Now i feel guilty. . Thaaaaats better !


Image search term "annoying optimist"
I took one look at (dead ringer for familiar sort) and lol'd


----------



## Novabudd (Feb 27, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Image search term "annoying optimist"


Man yer killin me here .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 28, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Image search term "annoying optimist"
> I took one look at (dead ringer for familiar sort) and lol'd


The hair needs to be longer.


----------



## lokie (Feb 28, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> The hair needs to be longer.


Like this?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 28, 2019)

Self portrait.


----------



## Novabudd (Feb 28, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Self portrait.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 28, 2019)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4290782
> I had a clenched butthole all day working in the snow


don't they build anything in the summer where you live?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> Were you expecting poutine fries and gravy on the sidewalk?


yes
and empty molson bottles....


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 28, 2019)

welp i thought this morning was gonna be sunny, but Noooooo mother nature decided it was gonna be 50F fucking degrees and raining . Owe well, everything is nice a cozey inside the house....

experiment is looking good, fixed the height issue by taking the experiment off it's stand and putting 2 1x2's under it so it not exactly on the floor, now just need to figure the flowering issue.....think i got that figured out.....time will tell

Welp Coffee is on, nice and hot if anyone wants some......think i'll make a bagel with some cream chesse for breakfast...hmmm

Hope everyone is having a good day, off to the shop to finish up a few things


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 28, 2019)

i'm going to the laundrymat and wal-mart in a little while...i always look at it like a trip to the zoo, with a possible stop at the brothel....if i see any interesting exhibits, i'll try to get pics....


----------



## raratt (Feb 28, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> i thought this morning was gonna be sunny


I can finally see blue sky patches this morning after about a week, no sunshine yet, it is still hiding behind the clouds over the Sierras. We got a months worth of rain in two days. Puppy did about 5 laps full speed in the back yard yesterday, thank goodness she knows to wait at the back door while I towel her down. She slept well after that.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> I can finally see blue sky patches this morning after about a week, no sunshine yet, it is still hiding behind the clouds over the Sierras. We got a months worth of rain in two days. Puppy did about 5 laps full speed in the back yard yesterday, thank goodness she knows to wait at the back door while I towel her down. She slept well after that.


this stuff is supposed to blow out by tonight and into tomorrow, Then we got a slight warm up till that polar stuff gets here in the beginning of the week. From the looks it's gonna be the last freeze, or at least i'm suspecting anyways then we can get started on the outside garden stuff....keeping my fingers crossed......


----------



## ANC (Feb 28, 2019)

Been quite busy these last few days, replaced the shitty old vertical blinds in the TV room with nice new eyelet curtains and rails.
Also, put up new blinds in the bathroom and toilet. And busy cleaning up some old boxes of stuff we stored long ago without using again.
putting the shit into large totes so everything I don't cunt away can go into the garage. I'm in a good couple of hundred bucks so far... thanks weed.

Also ordered my first SSD drive today, and my Northern lights seeds pitched up.


----------



## ANC (Feb 28, 2019)

I think she was in my class


Laughing Grass said:


> Self portrait.


----------



## raratt (Feb 28, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> this stuff is supposed to blow out by tonight and into tomorrow, Then we got a slight warm up till that polar stuff gets here in the beginning of the week. From the looks it's gonna be the last freeze, or at least i'm suspecting anyways then we can get started on the outside garden stuff....keeping my fingers crossed......


We're looking at another smaller storm Sat, and another Wed. It will take awhile for my outdoor beds to dry out enough to till them. I usually don't think about planting outdoors until around Easter.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> We're looking at another smaller storm Sat, and another Wed. It will take awhile for my outdoor beds to dry out enough to till them. I usually don't think about planting outdoors until around Easter.


i have 2 beads that i work over, one that's in ground and one that's above ground that i work over, usually de-weed and just flip over during the winter seasons, the one that in ground, the ground is actually covered except for the planting areas, i usually dig those up once a month during the winter season and fold, i always add amendments to them and keep areas covered.....they do pretty good, planting is usually the first week after the last freeze in my area or that's how i work it anyways

i do my planting pots the same way


----------



## raratt (Feb 28, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> i have 2 beads that i work over, one that's in ground and one that's above ground that i work over, usually de-weed and just flip over during the winter seasons, the one that in ground, the ground is actually covered except for the planting areas, i usually dig those up once a month during the winter season and fold, i always add amendments to them and keep areas covered.....they do pretty good, planting is usually the first week after the last freeze in my area or that's how i work it anyways
> 
> i do my planting pots the same way


We have this weird microclimate in my town, it will freeze here when the other nearby towns don't. Guess the cold air comes down into the valley from the foothills. edit: end of March is the average last frost.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 28, 2019)

ANC said:


> Been quite busy these last few days, replaced the shitty old vertical blinds in the TV room with nice new eyelet curtains and rails.
> Also, put up new blinds in the bathroom and toilet. And busy cleaning up some old boxes of stuff we stored long ago without using again.
> putting the shit into large totes so everything I don't cunt away can go into the garage. I'm in a good couple of hundred bucks so far... thanks weed.
> 
> Also ordered my first SSD drive today, and my Northern lights seeds pitched up.


i love my ssds, have windows on one, and my games on the other, everything starts so much faster


----------



## too larry (Feb 28, 2019)

My customer tonight is indirectly one of my bosses, so she gets a little special attention. She wants fires in the fireplaces, so I brought in some wood. No big deal in most cases, as I have lots of firewood. I've been bringing in a little all along for my boss, using my wife's Prius. But she is using her car this afternoon, and the wood was wet anyway. So I had to clean out the truck and get it highway ready. I've been using it around the farm, but hadn't had it on the highway since the hurricane.

It was mostly roofing tools, camp cookware and gardening stuff. Sadly I only got one small bag of trash. But I did find a brown paper bag with male flowers off a Chicken Pen#1 f2. 

The truck antenna got broken in the storm, but i have one of those fm broadcasting mp3 players. It picks it up, but until my Chinese improves, it looks like i will be listening to a Traffic cd over and over and over. Oh well, it could be worse.


----------



## Novabudd (Feb 28, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yes
> and empty molson bottles....


Keiths IPA.


----------



## Novabudd (Feb 28, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> don't they build anything in the summer where you live?


Pffffft anybody can build in the summer


----------



## raratt (Feb 28, 2019)

Novabudd said:


> Pffffft anybody can build in the summer


I was doing a comp shingle roof in the winter and we had to lay them on an electric space heater to make them flexible enough so they wouldn't break.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 28, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Self portrait.


Ok that's intimidating!

I accomplished the dentist today and of course a LA drive associated with that.


----------



## raratt (Feb 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Ok that's intimidating!
> 
> I accomplished the dentist today and of course an LA drive associated with that.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 28, 2019)

So I changed out the motor in my dryer. Got it buttoned up after literally crawling all through the inside of it and the drum runs like a champ. HOWEVER the top shaker bar no longer shakes, FML, I have to go look for the ground I obviously fucking kicked off.


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> So I changed out the motor in my dryer. Got it buttoned up after literally crawling all through the inside of it and the drum runs like a champ. HOWEVER the top shaker bar no longer shakes, FML, I have to go look for the ground I obviously fucking kicked off.


?? Shaker bar?
Are we talking about a clothes dryer?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> ?? Shaker bar?
> Are we talking about a clothes dryer?









Yup, see the bar in the top cabinet. You can hang clothes there and turn on the refresh cycle and the bar gently moves side to side to shake out wrinkles. It actually works quite well. I use the top cabinet mostly for drying fleece I spin, drying sneakers etc... (no not pot).

I love this damn dryer and they don't make it anymore hence why I will fix it.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 1, 2019)

I setup a new workstation with three 24" monitors. It's awesome.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 1, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Ok that's intimidating!
> 
> I accomplished the dentist today and of course a LA drive associated with that.


that photo was all over the news in Ontario yesterday. Apparently it's a stupid challenge for kids to hurt themselves. https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/momo-challenge-internet-kids-parents-1.5037909


----------



## ANC (Mar 1, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yup, see the bar in the top cabinet. You can hang clothes there and turn on the refresh cycle and the bar gently moves side to side to shake out wrinkles. It actually works quite well. I use the top cabinet mostly for drying fleece I spin, drying sneakers etc... (no not pot).
> 
> I love this damn dryer and they don't make it anymore hence why I will fix it.


Holy fuck, that is a majestic beast...
We had an old Tumble drier for a while.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 1, 2019)

I made a nice deal yesterday with an ex-client (who has gone into dealing mj products himself). He bought me back 50 one gram Mario Cart oil cartridges from Colorado. Buying 50 gave me the price of $29 per unit, which is fantastic as I've already sold 10 of them for $800. Really nice carts, fuck you up. The surprise was that, even though he sells weed, he bought an ounce off me. When I asked him why, he said that my OG Kush is the best he's had, and his buddy wanted to split an ounce with him. It feels good when a weed dealer buys your smoke for himself, must be doing something right...


----------



## ANC (Mar 1, 2019)

The guys I get my shit from when I run out thought they were the shit until I dropped a sample of how it should be done.
They call it King cheese now.
I'm actually doing my first run from seed in ages.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 1, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yup, see the bar in the top cabinet. You can hang clothes there and turn on the refresh cycle and the bar gently moves side to side to shake out wrinkles. It actually works quite well. I use the top cabinet mostly for drying fleece I spin, drying sneakers etc... (no not pot).
> 
> I love this damn dryer and they don't make it anymore hence why I will fix it.


That wrinkle shit fucked me up last week.

So I bought a new dryer last fall, the old one had been fixed numerous times, went through 2 beIts, it was slipping again, you had to reach in there to get it started and the barrel that rotates got out of round somehow.

So I bought a new fancy one with a water line for steaming and a 'wrinkle free' button.

I always just dry my stuff normally. The wife has a tendency to play with all the damn buttons.

So I'm watching TV downstairs and I hear the dryer shut off. Then 10 minutes later I hear it start running again. I just thought the wife was back there again. 

Then every 10 minutes, it keeps starting by itself. I walk in there, and nobody's there and it starts again right in front of me.

So I call the guy who I buy all my appliances from and tell him my new dryer is running by itself.

"Does it have the wrinkle free button on?"

Oops.


----------



## lokie (Mar 1, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I made a nice deal yesterday with an ex-client (who has gone into dealing mj products himself). He bought me back 50 one gram Mario Cart oil cartridges from Colorado. Buying 50 gave me the price of $29 per unit, which is fantastic as I've already sold 10 of them for $800. Really nice carts, fuck you up. The surprise was that, even though he sells weed, he bought an ounce off me. When I asked him why, he said that my OG Kush is the best he's had, and his buddy wanted to split an ounce with him. It feels good when a weed dealer buys your smoke for himself, must be doing something right...


Congrats. You have arrived at the top of your game.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 1, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I made a nice deal yesterday with an ex-client (who has gone into dealing mj products himself). He bought me back 50 one gram Mario Cart oil cartridges from Colorado. Buying 50 gave me the price of $29 per unit, which is fantastic as I've already sold 10 of them for $800. Really nice carts, fuck you up. The surprise was that, even though he sells weed, he bought an ounce off me. When I asked him why, he said that my OG Kush is the best he's had, and his buddy wanted to split an ounce with him. It feels good when a weed dealer buys your smoke for himself, must be doing something right...


Damn bro, seems like all the money is in Chicago. $80ea people complain about $50 here. So many here, but I’m yet to try one that compares to what I get. Gonna try and get that price even lower this weekend. Shooting for $25 max. I got a guy who makes them @$7ea so he would be the price point I’m seeking, but he has some tweaking to do before I’ll buy them. I’m spoiled


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 1, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yup, see the bar in the top cabinet. You can hang clothes there and turn on the refresh cycle and the bar gently moves side to side to shake out wrinkles. It actually works quite well. I use the top cabinet mostly for drying fleece I spin, drying sneakers etc... (no not pot).
> 
> I love this damn dryer and they don't make it anymore hence why I will fix it.


Fancy.
I was moving the laundry appliances around the other day and the vent hose came off, no big deal except there was a roller bearing (one cylinder) and some chunks of metal resting at the outlet. Wondered why it was running quieter recently, but I might be in the market for a new one soon.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 1, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> ...So I call the guy who I buy all my appliances from and tell him my new dryer is running by itself.
> 
> "Does it have the wrinkle free button on?"
> 
> Oops.



Lol. I think he now knows that you smoke pot...


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 1, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Damn bro, seems like all the money is in Chicago. $80ea people complain about $50 here. So many here, but I’m yet to try one that compares to what I get. Gonna try and get that price even lower this weekend. Shooting for $25 max. I got a guy who makes them @$7ea so he would be the price point I’m seeking, but he has some tweaking to do before I’ll buy them. I’m spoiled


The grams carts go for $60-100 in the Med Dispensaries here, without tax. Most dudes say they pay $90 or $100 for good, brand name gram carts. My price is reasonable here, and they're in such high demand as dealers are always running out. Mine are going quickly at $80. Lovin' it...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 1, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol. I think he now knows that you smoke pot...


Actually, he gets stoned with me.


Could be why he reversed the hot and cold water lines when he put in my new washer a few years ago.

"why are my clothes hot after the rinse cycle?"

"I'll be right over. You have anything?"


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 1, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Actually, he gets stoned with me.
> 
> 
> Could be why he reversed the hot and cold water lines when he put in my new washer a few years ago.
> ...


 Well nobody else has the Sign Straightener strain. You got weed that makes you wanna reroof things. Think of the tradesman's market.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2019)

ANC said:


> Holy fuck, that is a majestic beast...
> We had an old Tumble drier for a while.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That wrinkle shit fucked me up last week.
> 
> So I bought a new dryer last fall, the old one had been fixed numerous times, went through 2 beIts, it was slipping again, you had to reach in there to get it started and the barrel that rotates got out of round somehow.
> 
> ...


Yeah mine does that too LOL (I love pushing buttons).


----------



## ANC (Mar 1, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah mine does that too LOL (I love pushing buttons).


That thing should carry a halo


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 1, 2019)

ANC said:


> That thing should carry a halo


Or a trident


----------



## ANC (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Mar 1, 2019)

Picked up some corners for the screen frame I have laying around to use as a drying rack, I'll build that today. Picked up a 1.75L bottle of 190 for a friend, now to keep bothering her until she remembers to stop by and get it. Made my first QWET extraction yesterday, I tried it without concentrating it more and I guess I did something right. It seems to last longer than if I smoked the buds, might just be me.


----------



## raratt (Mar 1, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Or a trident


I have one of those in my garage.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Fancy.
> I was moving the laundry appliances around the other day and the vent hose came off, no big deal except there was a roller bearing (one cylinder) and some chunks of metal resting at the outlet. Wondered why it was running quieter recently, but I might be in the market for a new one soon.


I used to make reproduction textiles. I used about 300# of merino fleece/year. Being able to dry it in a controlled environment created a better workflow and end product.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2019)

ANC said:


> That thing should carry a halo


There is room in the upper cabinet


----------



## dstroy (Mar 1, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> If you have an opportunity, try goat. Seriously one of the best chillis I've ever had


I love goat. I’ve had it prepared many ways but my favorite is spicy shawarma. There’s a reason it’s one of the worlds most popular street foods. Greek style slow roasted goat is my second favorite.


----------



## too larry (Mar 1, 2019)

xtsho said:


> I setup a new workstation with three 24" monitors. It's awesome.


My wife has a laptop with an extra monitor hooked through a hub that she uses with her genealogy stuff. 

I need a new PC soon, and I'm thinking about picking up one of the hubs and an extra monitor. For the last 6-7 years I've been using a refurbished HP pc that I paid 187 bucks for. Worth every penny of it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2019)

xtsho said:


> I setup a new workstation with three 24" monitors. It's awesome.


nice, used to have something similar to that when i was doing my graphic arts and design....


----------



## too larry (Mar 1, 2019)

My new tent and inflatable pillows came right as I was leaving for work. I looked in the box to make sure that was what it was, but didn't really have time to dig it out. I think I have a night off next Wednesday. Will try to walk somewhere and sleep in it then.

Just ran into the contractor who had built my house at the grocery store. After the hurricane i had said I was going to give him a big kiss the next time I saw him. Luckily for both of us, I forgot that while we were talking.


----------



## raratt (Mar 1, 2019)

too larry said:


> extra monitor hooked through a hub


My laptop has a HDMI output on it that I use as a second monitor input to my TV to stream music and music videos from Youtube. Depending on the available outputs on a new PC you might not need a hub.


----------



## too larry (Mar 1, 2019)

raratt said:


> My laptop has a HDMI output on it that I use as a second monitor input to my TV to stream music and music videos from Youtube. Depending on the available outputs on a new PC you might not need a hub.


I might not. The wife has a couple of three scanners hooked to hers. I will be making some files from DVD's {dead shows} and editing hiking video, but nothing too taxing.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2019)

you can link HDMI to the newer TV's, i hooked mine up to a 55", it was rather cool...used for a big monitor for a minute or so.....freaked the wife out.


----------



## too larry (Mar 1, 2019)

raratt said:


> My laptop has a HDMI output on it that I use as a second monitor input to my TV to stream music and music videos from Youtube. Depending on the available outputs on a new PC you might not need a hub.


I still don't have cable at work, so i use my laptop to watch FSU hoops. My office TV isn't huge, so unless I pull it all the way up against my desk, it does just as good on the laptop.

We have hooked a laptop to the big TV at home for the part of the master's that is online only.


----------



## too larry (Mar 1, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> you can link HDMI to the newer TV's, i hooked mine up to a 55", it was rather cool...used for a big monitor for a minute or so.....freaked the wife out.


Yea, our TV is a 55 inch too. I've hooked it up for the wife to see shows that she had to watch online. The monitor for my pc is a wide screen already. Not to mention the pc doesn't have a HDMI output.


----------



## raratt (Mar 1, 2019)

too larry said:


> Yea, our TV is a 55 inch too. I've hooked it up for the wife to see shows that she had to watch online. The monitor for my pc is a wide screen already. Not to mention the pc doesn't have a HDMI output.


I have a wireless mouse and keyboard so I just set the laptop next to the TV (55" also) on a bookcase and plug it in, then I can choose the songs or videos from the couch. (edit) I also have a 4Tb hard drive with all our CD's on it next to the bookcase.


----------



## too larry (Mar 1, 2019)

raratt said:


> I have a wireless mouse and keyboard so I just set the laptop next to the TV (55" also) on a bookcase and plug it in, then I can choose the songs or videos from the couch.


The few times I've hooked up my work TV to my laptop, I have 3-4 tabs open at once, so I ended up with RIU and IG to the front, and my You Tube video playing off screen.

That is the biggest drawback to watching basketball on my laptop. After a great {or really bad} play, I comment on the game thread, so when it's up the game is covered up. Will be glad when I get cable back. But i shouldn't bitch. Most folks can't watch TV or surf the web at work.


----------



## raratt (Mar 1, 2019)

too larry said:


> when it's up the game is covered up.


You can assign the game to the TV screen and leave the comment window on the laptop by tweaking the monitor settings.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 1, 2019)

dstroy said:


> I *love goat.* I’ve had it prepared many ways but my favorite is spicy shawarma. There’s a reason it’s one of the worlds most popular street foods. Greek style slow roasted goat is my second favorite.















soon will be making another run ...


----------



## too larry (Mar 1, 2019)

raratt said:


> You can assign the game to the TV screen and leave the comment window on the laptop by tweaking the monitor settings.


I need to learn how to do that. I try to remember to check the cable once a week. We are a week away from 5 months since the hurricane. You would think they would like to get paid, so they would try to get it back up.

I have Dish Network at home, so i can watch Dish Anywhere, but the stream isn't great. What works better is to stream the game from Watch ESPN {or whatever network it's on} When all that fails, i can always listen to Gene's call on the radio {which is really streamed too}. Only about a month of BB left anyway. After that F1 is my only TV concern, and I don't do the race threads, so no reason to watch it live. Not to mention that afternoons in Europe are early mornings here.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2019)

I drove to LA again today to take my dog to the dentist! The DVM was wonderful. Tino my little aggressive biting asshole laid there and let them clean his teeth without anesthesia! I'm so pleased. The drive was a fucking nightmare. The San Fernando Valley on a Friday was nuts. But it was so worth it.


----------



## dstroy (Mar 1, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> soon will be making another run ...


My mom used to listen to Tina Turner all the time.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2019)

dstroy said:


> My mom used to listen to Tina Turner all the time.






Your mom had good taste


----------



## lokie (Mar 1, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I drove to LA again today to take my dog to the dentist! The DVM was wonderful. Tino my little aggressive biting asshole laid there and let them clean his teeth without anesthesia! I'm so pleased. The drive was a fucking nightmare. The San Fernando Valley on a Friday was nuts. But it was so worth it.









Teach your dog to brush his own teeth.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 1, 2019)

lokie said:


> Teach your dog to brush his own teeth.


Some breeds are all about the Water-Pik


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2019)

lokie said:


> Teach your dog to brush his own teeth.


He's a slacker


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 1, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Your mom had good taste


So do you, nice pick


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> So do you, nice pick


Thank you! 

I have to take Riley to have his teeth cleaned at the end of next month and I'm planning on Italian and I found this place: https://www.ilfornaio.com/ for lunch. I have a real distrust of the valet parking frou frou chi chi shit, usually you find the good food in a dirty strip mall but check out the menu, please.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 1, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I have to take Riley to have his teeth cleaned at the end of next month and I'm planning on Italian and I found this place: https://www.ilfornaio.com/ for lunch. I have a real distrust of the valet parking frou frou chi chi shit, usually you find the good food in a dirty strip mall but check out the menu, please.


Where? The menu seems to be locale specific


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Where? The menu seems to be locale specific


Woodland Hills and I'm considering the Brasato al Vino Rosso. I'm a sucker for short ribs.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 1, 2019)

Ok, this is what I'd order:
Antipasti: Carpaccio
Insalate: Bietole
Piatti: Brasato
Pasta: Mare Chiaro

And make sure the Uber dude has a heavy duty dolly


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Ok, this is what I'd order:
> Antipasti: Carpaccio
> Insalate: Bietole
> Piatti: Brasato
> ...


Could you actually do that at one sitting? LOL once upon a time I could have done that AND had desert ha ha!! I'm gonna go with the Brasato.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 1, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Could you actually do that at one sitting? LOL once upon a time I could have done that AND had desert ha ha!! I'm gonna go with the Brasato.


20 yrs ago, no problem. If it's not time pressing, yeah I'd attempt to do it all


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> 20 yrs ago, no problem. If it's not time pressing, yeah I'd attempt to do it all


Yeah same here with matching wine mmmmmmmmm getting old sux LOL but the alternative ...


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 1, 2019)

If you notice my choices would tell you everything you needed to know about the place. And, not many places offer carpaccio and I'm helpless to resist it


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> If you notice my choices would tell you everything you needed to know about the place. And, not many places offer carpaccio and I'm helpless to resist it


It all depends on the beef.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 1, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> If you notice my choices would tell you everything you needed to know about the place. And, not many places offer carpaccio and I'm helpless to resist it


Make mine the carpaccio and then the brasata

And don't stint on the vino de tavola

~edit~ No bietole for me; I hate beets. Cesarina, caro.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 1, 2019)

too larry said:


> My new tent and inflatable pillows came right as I was leaving for work. I looked in the box to make sure that was what it was, but didn't really have time to dig it out. I think I have a night off next Wednesday. Will try to walk somewhere and sleep in it then.
> 
> Just ran into the contractor who had built my house at the grocery store. After the hurricane i had said I was going to give him a big kiss the next time I saw him. Luckily for both of us, I forgot that while we were talking.


Which ones did you get? I have tried a few, ended up with one called Exped. It was not outright the largest one but the shape worked well for my side sleeping habit.


----------



## raratt (Mar 1, 2019)

Crap, my cheap ass acrylic bong has decided to hide it's bowl from me somewhere and every site I find the parts at are in Europe.....Anyone know of a North America place online?


----------



## purpaterp (Mar 1, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I drove to LA again today to take my dog to the dentist! The DVM was wonderful. Tino my little aggressive biting asshole laid there and let them clean his teeth without anesthesia! I'm so pleased. The drive was a fucking nightmare. The San Fernando Valley on a Friday was nuts. But it was so worth it.


I had some shatter that was sfv I really want to go there now it tasted so good


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 1, 2019)

Watched the snowfall and then cleared the driveway. Drove to Home Depot afterwards to get some things for the house and picked up a gardenia for $1.58.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 1, 2019)

raratt said:


> 4.14 inches of rain since Mon afternoon and still raining. We might get to see the sun by Friday, then more rain Sat. We need a break from this to let the streams return to normal. Have to go the long way around to go grocery shopping today.


Here it was the Storm That Did Not Happen. Six inches they promised us, and for days I watched the forecast totals erode and the rains pass north of (give or take) Lodi. For, like, days.
My rain cup captured a grand total of 5/8 inch. We need the rain. They don't need it in @Aeroknow country.


----------



## ANC (Mar 2, 2019)

Just took out the tube of seeds I ordered, to go plant them... saw there was 4 in instead of 3..Bonus!
I do suspect today is going to be pretty shit...
The old cat pretty much went blind yesterday, I suspect I will be tasked to have her put to sleep.
She was born next to my bed in 1999. Let's hope we can at least push it off till tomorrow.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 2, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Here it was the Storm That Did Not Happen. Six inches they promised us, and for days I watched the forecast totals erode and the rains pass north of (give or take) Lodi. For, like, days.
> My rain cup captured a grand total of 5/8 inch. We need the rain. They don't need it in @Aeroknow country.


It’s a trip how it dumps that much in one location and not nearby. Crazy.
Good thing is we aren’t hearing of crazy mudslides, especially in the burned up areas like paradise. I lived 2 miles away from Love Creek in Ben Lomand during the storm of ‘82, i don’t need to be living through that type of shit again, nor does anyone else. 
Here's the forecast where i’m at nearby in my 5th wheel


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 2, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> It’s a trip how it dumps that much in one location and not nearby. Crazy.
> Good thing is we aren’t hearing of crazy mudslides, especially in the burned up areas like paradise. I lived 2 miles away from Love Creek in Ben Lomand during the storm of ‘82, i don’t need to be living through that type of shit again, nor does anyone else.
> Here's the forecast where i’m at nearby in my 5th wheel
> View attachment 4292340


-12C here and waiting for 15-20cm of snow this afternoon. Tomorrow more snow follwed by ice pellets followed by freezing rain follwed by rain. Watching more snow for Monday.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 2, 2019)

too larry said:


> My wife has a laptop with an extra monitor hooked through a hub that she uses with her genealogy stuff.
> 
> I need a new PC soon, and I'm thinking about picking up one of the hubs and an extra monitor. For the last 6-7 years I've been using a refurbished HP pc that I paid 187 bucks for. Worth every penny of it.


buy a good video card and it'll have spots to hook up two or three monitors, you just move the mouse off the edge of you desktop onto the next monitor...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 2, 2019)

I tried my hand at trimming this morning. I found balls on one of my plants yesterday so I took it down early. When trimming, I was finding them everywhere.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 2, 2019)

purpaterp said:


> I had some shatter that was sfv I really want to go there now it tasted so good


LOL


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 2, 2019)

ANC said:


> Just took out the tube of seeds I ordered, to go plant them... saw there was 4 in instead of 3..Bonus!
> I do suspect today is going to be pretty shit...
> The old cat pretty much went blind yesterday, I suspect I will be tasked to have her put to sleep.
> She was born next to my bed in 1999. Let's hope we can at least push it off till tomorrow.


Sorry to hear that, spoil her today.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 2, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I tried my hand at trimming this morning. I found balls on one of my plants yesterday so I took it down early. When trimming, I was finding them everywhere.
> 
> View attachment 4292384 View attachment 4292385


I'd search my grow space for a light leak or other areas of stress.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 2, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I'd search my grow space for a light leak or other areas of stress.


The tent is in a back room in the basement with no windows. I think I was the source of the stress. I was leaning over this plant to get to the one behind and managed to split it vertically from where it was topped. It recovered but never grew normally after that. Didn’t stretch during flower, root mass stayed small and it had tiny buds on some of the higher up fam leaves. 

Once I knew what I was looking for I inspected the other plants closely and didn’t find any sacks.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 2, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> The tent is in a back room in the basement with no windows. I think I was the source of the stress. I was leaning over this plant to get to the one behind and managed to split it vertically from where it was topped. It recovered but never grew normally after that. Didn’t stretch during flower, root mass stayed small and it had tiny buds on some of the higher up fam leaves.
> 
> Once I knew what I was looking for I inspected the other plants closely and didn’t find any sacks.


There ya go! You did a beautiful grow all the way through and your trimming looked great as well.


----------



## raratt (Mar 2, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Here it was the Storm That Did Not Happen. Six inches they promised us, and for days I watched the forecast totals erode and the rains pass north of (give or take) Lodi. For, like, days.
> My rain cup captured a grand total of 5/8 inch. We need the rain. They don't need it in @Aeroknow country.


----------



## raratt (Mar 2, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> It’s a trip how it dumps that much in one location and not nearby. Crazy.
> Good thing is we aren’t hearing of crazy mudslides, especially in the burned up areas like paradise. I lived 2 miles away from Love Creek in Ben Lomand during the storm of ‘82, i don’t need to be living through that type of shit again, nor does anyone else.
> Here's the forecast where i’m at nearby in my 5th wheel
> View attachment 4292340


The dreaded atmospheric river. How about today @cannabineer ?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2019)

raratt said:


> The dreaded atmospheric river. How about today @cannabineer ?


Over an inch since midnight, and there is all sorts a green and yellow on Nexrad upwind of here.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I tried my hand at trimming this morning. I found balls on one of my plants yesterday so I took it down early. When trimming, I was finding them everywhere.
> 
> View attachment 4292384 View attachment 4292385


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 2, 2019)

cannabineer said:


>


Thats almost too much cute at one time !


----------



## 420God (Mar 2, 2019)

4 more inches of snow last night. Buildings in my area are starting to cave in so I'm up on the roof shoveling today.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2019)

420God said:


> 4 more inches of snow last night. Buildings in my area are starting to cave in so I'm up on the roof shoveling today.
> 
> View attachment 4292483 View attachment 4292484


 You should turn that snow into ...


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Mar 2, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Over an inch since midnight, and there is all sorts a green and yellow on Nexrad upwind of here.


Tag, you're it.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 2, 2019)

It’s noon and I’ve already had 2 24’s after a long night. I don’t think I ever sobered up. So I’m already buzzed/drunk again... 



It’s gonna be one of those days


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 2, 2019)

Broke the driveshaft on my snowblower.. so I'm braking out my dad's wire welder.. hope it works... I'm not real good welding.


----------



## ANC (Mar 2, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Sorry to hear that, spoil her today.


Thanks, mate, she seems somewhat better today, she has some basic vision again. no longer walking into the walls and stuff, but her hind legs are still very weak and she walks like 4 steps at a time then pausing from being old. I know it is a matter of days. But, I'm grateful for today.
Heck, I even pulled off a little harvest.


----------



## raratt (Mar 2, 2019)

They did this wrong, they need a longer stem and to move it up higher. This is why we took pringles on our backpacking trips. We would seal the stem with candle wax.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 2, 2019)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4292547
> 
> They did this wrong, they need a longer stem and to move it up higher. This is why we took pringles on our backpacking trips. We would seal the stem with candle wax.


I recycled a lot of shampoo bottles back in the 80s.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 2, 2019)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4292547
> 
> They did this wrong, they need a longer stem and to move it up higher. This is why we took pringles on our backpacking trips. We would seal the stem with candle wax.


Is that a trumpet mouth piece for the bowl?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 2, 2019)

farmerfischer said:


> Broke the driveshaft on my snowblower.. so I'm braking out my dad's wire welder.. hope it works... I'm not real good welding.


welding is fun...i love making shit...now i want to build something......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 2, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Is that a trumpet mouth piece for the bowl?


sure looks like it


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 2, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> sure looks like it


Yeah thought so, I played trumpet in Jr High and early HS. Many many years ago


----------



## too larry (Mar 2, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Which ones did you get? I have tried a few, ended up with one called Exped. It was not outright the largest one but the shape worked well for my side sleeping habit.


Exped makes some good gear.

I bought the Lanshan 2. It's a sil nylon 2 person trekking pole tent mostly known as being sold by 3ful gear, but this one is by Meir. {20 bucks cheaper than the 3fulgear model} Everyone says it's a knockoff of ZPacks Duo, but it's a double wall tent. It's more a knockoff of 6 moons designs lunar duo.

Two pounds 11.75 ounces by my scale. Not too bad for 120 bucks.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 2, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I tried my hand at trimming this morning. I found balls on one of my plants yesterday so I took it down early. When trimming, I was finding them everywhere.
> 
> View attachment 4292384 View attachment 4292385


i love broccoli, but wheres the cheese sauce?


----------



## too larry (Mar 2, 2019)

We had a hellish hail storm a little before 0400 this morning. Heavy rain, thunder, lightening and hail. The ice woke me up hitting the window. I heard the gutters filled with ice. Sounded like a lot, but i slept in and it was all melted before I got outside. {and wunderground has rainfall totals since midnight at 0.00}

Just finished watching the Noles win a close one over NC State. Way to free with the ball. Lucky to hold on with all the turnovers.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 2, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah thought so, I played trumpet in Jr High and early HS. Many many years ago


How'd you get so many notes out of 3 buttons?

I played b flat alto sax, I had lots and lots of buttons.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 2, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> How'd you get so many notes out of 3 buttons?
> 
> I played b flat alto sax, I had lots and lots of buttons.


Lip contortions lol. Seriously; I was in an accident and broke an arm and couple ribs, so I couldn't play for a few months, healed up and started again. My "lip" had gotten out of shape andI couldn't play very long til I got it back into shape. Thought my face was gonna fall off, most of the facial muscles ached lol


----------



## raratt (Mar 2, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Is that a trumpet mouth piece for the bowl?


Yup, we used a normal bong bowl and tube.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 2, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Lip contortions lol. Seriously; I was in an accident and broke an arm and couple ribs, so I couldn't play for a few months, healed up and started again. My "lip" had gotten out of shape andI couldn't play very long til I got it back into shape. Thought my face was gonna fall off, most of the facial muscles ached lol


I always wanted to try out my buddy's slide trombone but he wouldn't let me.


1


2


3


you guys are slowwww.


----------



## too larry (Mar 2, 2019)

raratt said:


> Yup, we used a normal bong bowl and tube.


I make trail bongs out of the sippy cups with the straw on the outside. Cut a hole in the lid and made a bowl to go over the stem. My favorite is the mcgruff crime dog bong.


----------



## purpaterp (Mar 2, 2019)

I used to smoke out of coke cans a lot when I was younger, didn’t know it was bad for you back then. Now I can’t remember anything. I’m not sure if it’s from that or the dabs but I forget shit instantly.


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 2, 2019)

purpaterp said:


> I used to smoke out of coke cans a lot when I was younger, didn’t know it was bad for you back then. Now I can’t remember anything. I’m not sure if it’s from that or the dabs but I forget shit instantly.


The coke can was pretty popular around here in the 70s . What makes it bad for you ? Solder maybe ??


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 2, 2019)

Novabudd said:


> The coke can was pretty popular around here in the 70s . What makes it bad for you ? Solder maybe ??


No solder. It's primarily the polymer coating on inside of can, nasty combustion products


----------



## too larry (Mar 2, 2019)

Novabudd said:


> The coke can was pretty popular around here in the 70s . What makes it bad for you ? Solder maybe ??


As really big monkey 1 would say. Al, you minum. Turns out there is lots of aluminum in the brains of Alzheimer folks.

i still smoke out of soda and beer cans when hiking in places i worry about carry pipes.


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 2, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> No solder. It's primarily the polymer coating on inside of can, nasty combustion products


Oh ok so would the old cans from back 70-80s have had that shit in them ?


----------



## too larry (Mar 2, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> No solder. It's primarily the polymer coating on inside of can, nasty combustion products


I scrape the paint off before using a can for smoking.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 2, 2019)

Novabudd said:


> Oh ok so would the old cans from back 70-80s have had that shit in them ?


Yeah, the exact coating may have changed, but they've always been coated; otherwise you'd get electrolysis of the can metal with the contents. Not a good business model


----------



## too larry (Mar 2, 2019)

Speaking of hiking. The wife saw on FB where there would be 3 crews working on the Florida Trail in my area this weekend. I saw the trucks from one of the crews when I passed the trailhead this morning coming to work, so I stopped to say thank you. Last weekend, or maybe the one before, I saw thru hikers having to reroute around that section. Good to see them working on it.

Soon I will walk over and spend the night. The river is still way high, but as long as i can make it to the campsite I'm good.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 2, 2019)

too larry said:


> Speaking of hiking. The wife saw on FB where there would be 3 crews working on the Florida Trail in my area this weekend. I saw the trucks from one of the crews when I passed the trailhead this morning coming to work, so I stopped to say thank you. Last weekend, or maybe the one before, I saw thru hikers having to reroute around that section. Good to see them working on it.
> 
> Soon I will walk over and spend the night. The river is still way high, but as long as i can make it to the campsite I'm good.


The rest of the country is always seeing pics from FL with alligators and pythons on the loose and associated mayhem. Any of that sort around you?


----------



## too larry (Mar 2, 2019)

The joke on the FT is that the difference between a campsite and the rest of the trail is the sign.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Mar 2, 2019)

Just cracked my first beer and headed to a crawfish boil!


----------



## too larry (Mar 2, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> The rest of the country is always seeing pics from FL with alligators and pythons on the loose and associated mayhem. Any of that sort around you?


I'm up north, so no pythons. If you get away from people, there are plenty of gators. My old next door neighbors from when we lived in town are in Homestead {he's full time NG}. They go out into the Glades to capture pythons. They have pictures on FB all the time of the big ones they catch.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 2, 2019)

Coloradoclear said:


> Just cracked my first beer and headed to a crawfish boil!


 
Missed one


----------



## raratt (Mar 2, 2019)

Novabudd said:


> The coke can was pretty popular around here in the 70s . What makes it bad for you ? Solder maybe ??


Whatever worked, toilet paper roll with aluminum foil.


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 2, 2019)

raratt said:


> Whatever worked, toilet paper roll with aluminum foil.


Pie plate and paper tube. I never tried the can but saw a few who did.
Ignorance of youth i guess


----------



## raratt (Mar 2, 2019)

Coloradoclear said:


> Just cracked my first beer and headed to a crawfish boil!


I'm jealous.


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 2, 2019)

raratt said:


> I'm jealous.


Me too. Im sipping ( maybe slurppin) JD. But beer and crawfish mmmmmmmm


----------



## raratt (Mar 2, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> The rest of the country is always seeing pics from FL with alligators and pythons on the loose and associated mayhem. Any of that sort around you?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2019)

too larry said:


> I scrape the paint off before using a can for smoking.


How do you do the inside? That's the problem area here.


----------



## raratt (Mar 2, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> How do you do the inside? That's the problem area here.


Have someone else take the first hits.


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 2, 2019)

Guys here ripped the cans in half but there was never any effort to clean the inside.


----------



## raratt (Mar 2, 2019)

I lived in SFV for over a year, I think I inhaled plenty of LA smog that was full of bad stuff also.


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 2, 2019)

raratt said:


> I lived in SFV for over a year, I think I inhaled plenty of LA smog that was full of bad stuff also.


No doubt we all have. I was raised waaaaaay back in the country. If a car happened to go by it was a big event. Every summer the DOT sent a spray truck out to spray roadside bushes. The chemical smell hung in the air for days. This was in the 60s so fuck knows what we were breathing in.


----------



## raratt (Mar 2, 2019)

Novabudd said:


> No doubt we all have. I was raised waaaaaay back in the country. If a car happened to go by it was a big event. Every summer the DOT sent a spray truck out to spray roadside bushes. The chemical smell hung in the air for days. This was in the 60s so fuck knows what we were breathing in.


As kids we used to go watch the crop dusters for entertainment, I'm sure we got sprayed a few times, probably DDT back then.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 2, 2019)

When I got hired at work, now over 45 yrs. ago, everybody got fucked up.

AImost all the young guys brought in weed and all the old guys had booze in their lockers.

That kind of went away as the young guys became the old guys and had to pay attention to operating the different machines.

After I had been there 30 years, they hired a bunch of kids one time to cover retirements and vacations.

So I had to go find a coil 2 new guys couldn't find that I had orders to process before I left.

I'm in a coil aisle looking when I come across 2 other new guys hiding between coils smoking weed in a coke can.

They saw me and you could see them freaking out, hiding the can, looking for an escape route thinking they were busted. But they had to walk past me. 

"What the fuck do you two idiots think you're doing smoking weed in here? Go the fuck outside with that shit like everybody else does! Then go wash your hands and splash off your face so nobody smells. Assholes."

Those two guys would do anything for me the next 10 years. They actually bought a retirement cake my last day.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 2, 2019)

raratt said:


> I lived in SFV for over a year, I think I inhaled plenty of LA smog that was full of bad stuff also.


Was born and raised there, 50's when you cut cut the smog out like a pie lol


----------



## raratt (Mar 2, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Was born and raised there, 50's when you cut cut the smog out like a pie lol


I was "growing up" in Ventura county mostly back then. N Hollyweird was a temporary distraction in the late 70's.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 2, 2019)

raratt said:


> I was "growing up" in Ventura county mostly back then. N Hollyweird was a temporary distraction in the late 70's.


That's when I finally left, '76, never looked back.


----------



## raratt (Mar 2, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> That's when I finally left, '76, never looked back.


I graduated from Camarillo HS in 76.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 2, 2019)

raratt said:


> I graduated from Camarillo HS in 76.


Burbank '68


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 2, 2019)

raratt said:


> I graduated from Camarillo HS in 76.


Nice, we Valley kids would surf in near that turf


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 2, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> How'd you get so many notes out of 3 buttons?
> 
> I played b flat alto sax, I had lots and lots of buttons.


Yeah but we had reeds that would split and squeel!


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 2, 2019)

too larry said:


> Exped makes some good gear.
> 
> I bought the Lanshan 2. It's a sil nylon 2 person trekking pole tent mostly known as being sold by 3ful gear, but this one is by Meir. {20 bucks cheaper than the 3fulgear model} Everyone says it's a knockoff of ZPacks Duo, but it's a double wall tent. It's more a knockoff of 6 moons designs lunar duo.
> 
> Two pounds 11.75 ounces by my scale. Not too bad for 120 bucks.


LOL, I should have been more clear, what pillow.

But I can tell what you're excited about.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 2, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah but we had reeds that would split and squeel!


Lol. I forgot all about sucking on a new reed to get it wet.

25 cents each unless you bought a box.

I'll bet they cost more now.


----------



## raratt (Mar 2, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Burbank '68


Not a good year to be out of school.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 2, 2019)

raratt said:


> Not a good year to be out of school.


Nope, it turned out it wasn't lol


----------



## ANC (Mar 2, 2019)

I really should post a video on how to make a pipe out of a correctly broken bottleneck.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 3, 2019)

raratt said:


> Tag, you're it.


In 24 hours we got a solid 3 1/2 inches. So my region got a consolation soak. For a few hours, my corner of the map was host to a stalled thundercell. No rain all around ... odd reversal.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 3, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Nice, we Valley kids would surf in near that turf


Huntington Beach born and raised. We were a scrappy lot and tended to kick the non natives off our break, Cliffs. I think condo's reside there now.


----------



## raratt (Mar 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Huntington Beach born and raised. We were a scrappy lot and tended to kick the non natives off our break, Cliffs. I think condo's reside there now.


I tried surfing once. I was much better at riding my motorcycle and getting stoned, and hung out with the people who did the same.


----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2019)

raratt said:


>


Do you remember Sterling Marlin, the NASCAR driver? He was in on killing a big one in Liberty County, across the river from me. There was a picture in the local paper, but I can't find it.

Our legal hunt isn't as big as the one on Swamp People, but there is always competition to get the permits.


----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> LOL, I should have been more clear, what pillow.
> 
> But I can tell what you're excited about.


Sorry. I'm at work, and the Amazon stuff is on my home computer, but i think it was these.

https://www.amazon.com/Super-Comfy-Inflatable-Support-Flocked-Velvet-Touch/dp/B06Y56PK3J/ref=sr_1_17?crid=UKRNBXAOYPVY&keywords=inflatable+pillows&qid=1551632616&s=gateway&sprefix=inflatible+pi,aps,341&sr=8-17

I got off early enough yesterday that i went to the camp last night. I used one of them as a knee pillow. Worked pretty good. But if i was using it for my head, I'd have to put the pack or butt pad underneath it. It's pretty thin. And blowing it up was a chore.


----------



## lokie (Mar 3, 2019)

raratt said:


> I tried surfing once. I was much better at riding my motorcycle and getting stoned, and hung out with the people who did the same.


I hung with the stoners as well. That time of my life was spent in search of the next party.


----------



## raratt (Mar 3, 2019)

Happy Sunday, our heater fan won't turn off and it is blowing cold air even when it is turned off at the thermostat, and my car with less than 60K on it threw a check engine light yesterday. I gotta figure out how to shut this damn fan off first.


----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2019)

Here is the pillow in action. lol Note the beachball type valve. I wasn't sure if it was safe to force it in, so I left it sticking out. Will need to read my instructions. I have one of the Trekology pillows that is easy to fill and release air from, but it started leaking. it won't last the night anymore.


----------



## ANC (Mar 3, 2019)

pretty sure you are supposed to press those in so you don't hurt yourself on it.


----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2019)

ANC said:


> pretty sure you are supposed to press those in so you don't hurt yourself on it.


It didn't want to go in easily, and i didn't want to break it the first time i used it. When in doubt about anything, look on YT for the answer. i just haven't done it yet.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 3, 2019)

too larry said:


> Here is the pillow in action. lol Note the beachball type valve. I wasn't sure if it was safe to force it in, so I left it sticking out. Will need to read my instructions. I have one of the Trekology pillows that is easy to fill and release air from, but it started leaking. it won't last the night anymore.
> 
> View attachment 4293255 View attachment 4293258


Those are a pain gotta have the quick fill.
Pretty sure large is what I have.
https://www.rei.com/product/830617/exped-air-pillow?CAWELAID=120217890000803826&CAGPSPN=pla&CAAGID=15724606120&CATCI=aud-507429574554:pla-188335563880&cm_mmc=PLA_Google|404_9751|8306170002|none|_kenshoo_clickid_|aud-507429574554:pla-188335563880&lsft=cm_mmc:PLA_Google_LIA|404_9751|8306170002|none|_kenshoo_clickid_&kclid=_kenshoo_clickid_&gclid=Cj0KCQiAk-7jBRD9ARIsAEy8mh7gSlfwzSomfGdztAkmNm9NvzlH5XlFG9txf20sjmnjhBuJAFmDz3MaAvpfEALw_wcB


----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Those are a pain gotta have the quick fill.
> Pretty sure large is what I have.
> https://www.rei.com/product/830617/exped-air-pillow?CAWELAID=120217890000803826&CAGPSPN=pla&CAAGID=15724606120&CATCI=aud-507429574554:pla-188335563880&cm_mmc=PLA_Google|404_9751|8306170002|none|_kenshoo_clickid_|aud-507429574554:pla-188335563880&lsft=cm_mmc:PLA_Google_LIA|404_9751|8306170002|none|_kenshoo_clickid_&kclid=_kenshoo_clickid_&gclid=Cj0KCQiAk-7jBRD9ARIsAEy8mh7gSlfwzSomfGdztAkmNm9NvzlH5XlFG9txf20sjmnjhBuJAFmDz3MaAvpfEALw_wcB


It was a little quicker filling the pillow than my sleep pad, but not by much. I've been looking for the dutchware gear pillows you fill with a drinking straw. Can't find them in stock anywhere. Super light and super cheap. {Jupiter had over 5K hiking miles on his. Still going strong}

https://dutchwaregear.com/product/inflatable-pillow/


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 3, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> *Lip contortions* lol. Seriously; I was in an accident and broke an arm and couple ribs, so I couldn't play for a few months, healed up and started again. My "lip" had gotten out of shape andI couldn't play very long til I got it back into shape. Thought my face was gonna fall off, most of the facial muscles ached lol


Lol. I watched my son struggle with that for years, he also played trumpet. The technical term for that is embouchure...

em·bou·chure
*Dictionary result for embouchure*
/ˌämbo͞oˈSHo͝or/
_noun_
noun: *embouchure*
1.
Music
the way in which a player applies the mouth to the mouthpiece of a brass or wind instrument.


----------



## raratt (Mar 3, 2019)

Looks like I need to go get some chicken wire to tack on my garden fencing. Roxy has decided to use the garden as the offroad section of her race track circle through the back yard. I get the feeling it might be a loosing battle with the way she can jump though...


----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2019)

raratt said:


> Looks like I need to go get some chicken wire to tack on my garden fencing. Roxy has decided to use the garden as the offroad section of her race track circle through the back yard. I get the feeling it might be a loosing battle with the way she can jump though...


My chocolate lab, Mocha, was a back yard dog. When she did get in the garden, shit got broke. It wasn't until a couple of years before she died that she slowed down enough not to be a danger to everything around her.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 3, 2019)

Did dishes, laundry, cleaned the house, went grocery shopping, picked up grandma's meds, ran errands for my sister and spent like 3 hours trying to fix this PC. It was literally crashing like every 10 min, I think I have it fixed now.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 3, 2019)

raratt said:


> I tried surfing once. I was much better at riding my motorcycle and getting stoned, and hung out with the people who did the same.


Surfers tended to smoke a lot of pot. I was an exception. I smoked occasionally, then again I was a loner and tended to be off doing my own thing.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 3, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


> Did dishes, laundry, cleaned the house, went grocery shopping, picked up grandma's meds, ran errands for my sister and spent like 3 hours trying to fix this PC. It was literally crashing like every 10 min, I think I have it fixed now.


Oh that's good! I spent the day getting new cell phone service. What a freaking nightmare.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Oh that's good! I spent the day getting new cell phone service. What a freaking nightmare.


It took 3 hours of trying to re install windows because the fucking thing kept crashing before it could.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 3, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol. I forgot all about sucking on a new reed to get it wet.
> 
> 25 cents each unless you bought a box.
> 
> I'll bet they cost more now.


I was so terrible on the sax they moved me to oboe (after marching season). I thought sax reeds were expensive until I bought oboe reeds. That was the point I started making my own reeds, they were even worse but cheap.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 3, 2019)

too larry said:


> My chocolate lab, Mocha, was a back yard dog. When she did get in the garden, shit got broke. It wasn't until a couple of years before she died that she slowed down enough not to be a danger to everything around her.


It’s funny how dogs are...our Doberman would avoid plants and see bushes etc., where as the shepherd would just bust through everything and paid no attention to flowers etc.


----------



## raratt (Mar 3, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> It’s funny how dogs are...our Doberman would avoid plants and see bushes etc., where as the shepherd would just bust through everything and paid no attention to flowers etc.


Our Pit would come into the garden and give you the look until you tossed her a cherry tomato. She could catch really well.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Mar 3, 2019)

I hung up some buds to dry


----------



## Ohwolfie (Mar 3, 2019)

I de-seeded some White Cherry Truffle buds (seeds are F3), and sampled some Tartar Kush x Huckleberry Kush 2012. I also scraped the last bit of Tartar Kush F2 pollen into a baggie, and stored it in the fridge. Tomorrow morning, I will be watering my plants with the first batch of aerated tea I've ever made. Should be interesting...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I was so terrible on the sax they moved me to oboe (after marching season). I thought sax reeds were expensive until I bought oboe reeds. That was the point I started making my own reeds, they were even worse but cheap.


Wow, we didn't even have an oboe at our school.

I was just OK in the school band.

Me and 4 other guys had a dance band for a while. We sucked but it was fun and we could do 4 or 5 easy songs to keep people interested.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 4, 2019)

This is a great example of the role the embouchure plays in producing sound on a brass instrument. The bugle has no valves, no moving parts at all. Yet, this musician is able to produce several notes at different volumes, and even add some nice vibrato, strictly by controlling his breath through the varying tension of his lips. Pretty cool...


----------



## Venus55 (Mar 4, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> This is a great example of the role the embouchure plays in producing sound on a brass instrument. The bugle has no valves, no moving parts at all. Yet, this musician is able to produce several notes at different volumes, and even add some nice vibrato, strictly by controlling his breath through the varying tension of his lips. Pretty cool...


I’m covered in goosebumps every time I hear this. It sounds awesome in the vid but to hear it irl is a whole other thing!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> There ya go! You did a beautiful grow all the way through and your trimming looked great as well.


Thank you! I'm really excited to see what the final results are going to be. Hopefully I caught this in time and there's no seed.



Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i love broccoli, but wheres the cheese sauce?


Around here it's steamed with olive oil, lemon and garlic.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Around here it's steamed with olive oil, lemon and garlic.


that's ok, as long as you cover it in melted cheese....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2019)

That must be an American thing. I don't think I've ever had cheese on vegetables.


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> That must be an American thing. I don't think I've ever had cheese on vegetables.


I dont know where it started but it's really tasty. Especially over broccoli


----------



## 420God (Mar 4, 2019)

Really getting sick of setting records.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 4, 2019)

420God said:


> Really getting sick of setting records.
> View attachment 4293871


Ouch


----------



## Bareback (Mar 4, 2019)

Storms rolled through here yesterday and missed use by about three miles....23 dead and counting.


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 4, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Storms rolled through here yesterday and missed use by about three miles....23 dead and counting.View attachment 4293872 View attachment 4293872


That is terrifying


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 4, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> I’m covered in goosebumps every time I hear this. It sounds awesome in the vid but to hear it irl is a whole other thing!


Oh ... you're over here now after you ran everybody off the Aussie thread and made it boring?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 4, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Oh ... you're over here now after you ran everybody off the Aussie thread and made it boring?


LOL and new emo avatar as well.


----------



## Venus55 (Mar 4, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Oh ... you're over here now after you ran everybody off the Aussie thread and made it boring?


Lol.. stop it


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 4, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> Lol.. stop it


Why? Will you sic rolli on us?  Have your "girlfriend" write another sexually presumptuous diatribe? Or do you have some new weasel works wonder weapon? I'm almost curious.


----------



## Venus55 (Mar 4, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Why? Will you sic rolli on us?


No lol, why would I? I’m more likely to do nothing at all


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> That must be an American thing. I don't think I've ever had cheese on vegetables.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2019)

420God said:


> Really getting sick of setting records.
> View attachment 4293871


ouch, damn that is cold, stay warm dude the best ya can...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2019)

Morning everyone, hope everyone had a great weekend....or at least a productive one....mine was sorta....

had a productive weekend, made carnitas taco's over the weekend, also had some nice swiss and dried smoked sausage picked that up while i was doing my banking. So i did a browse at the store and low and behold they have tomato plants out, so i picked out a Roma and a Cherry tomato and bought them home and replanted them in new pots, i'll show ya them in a bit after i wake up...ugh

welp coffee is nice and hot and ready, it's 30F this morning, not bad considering it's Tx....


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 4, 2019)

I've decided to work on my own equipment instead of taking it to my guy. I have the knowledge but I seem to lack the patience. Today is two chainsaws that have been giving me trouble. The one seems to be fine now after some tinkering. The other still won't stay running. And it's my smaller climbing saw which I use alot more than the big guy. Out all night salting so not really in the mood right now but It needs done.


----------



## raratt (Mar 4, 2019)

Mornin all. I guess the heater had a hung up relay or something. Pulled the front panels off and there happens to be an interlock switch for the fan, so it shut off when I did that. Looked around expecting something to jump out at me and say it was broken, found nothing. Put the covers back on and the heater is working again. I have no clue. Check engine light was misfire on cyl #5, I think it has the original plugs in it pushing 60K. 16 plugs to replace, oh joy.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 4, 2019)

raratt said:


> ..expecting something to jump out at me and say it was broken.


lol, don't we always do that  I just had an intermittent miss on a cyl, turned out to be the connector between the coil and plug, so a relatively cheap fix. YouTube is your friend.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 4, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> lol, don't we always do that  I just had an intermittent miss on a cyl, turned out to be the connector between the coil and plug, so a relatively cheap fix. YouTube is your friend.


Worse the code you pull only alerts you to the system not necessarily the specific problem. I remember the duh moment when hub informed me of that nuance LOL


----------



## raratt (Mar 4, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Worse the code you pull only alerts you to the system not necessarily the specific problem. I remember the duh moment when hub informed me of that nuance LOL


Better than the old school way of pulling plug wires one at a time to find the one that is misfiring and smashing the back of your hand against the fender well when you get zapped by 60 KV.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 4, 2019)

raratt said:


> Better than the old school way of pulling plug wires one at a time to find the one that is misfiring and smashing the back of your hand against the fender well when you get zapped by 60 KV.


Back in the old, old days, we would charge up a condenser and leave it laying on the parts counter. Somebody (FNG) would pick it up sooner or later and touch both ends. Did teach you not to fuck with stuff.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4293888


No artificial flavors or preservatives. I don't believe that for a second.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 4, 2019)

raratt said:


> Better than the old school way of pulling plug wires one at a time to find the one that is misfiring and smashing the back of your hand against the fender well when you get zapped by 60 KV.


You use a meter and test for continuity, saves the zapping part.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> No artificial flavors or preservatives. I don't believe that for a second.


Mornay sauces were made centuries before artificial flavors or preservatives, as we know them, existed. But unless you make then yourself today nope.


----------



## raratt (Mar 4, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Back in the old, old days, we would charge up a condenser and leave it laying on the parts counter. Somebody (FNG) would pick it up sooner or later and touch both ends. Did teach you not to fuck with stuff.


We used to put a piece of safety wire rolled up like solder on the soldering station. I fell for that one once.


curious2garden said:


> You use a meter and test for continuity, saves the zapping part.


Can't test a spark plug that way.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Mornay sauces were made centuries before artificial flavors or preservatives, as we know them, existed. But unless you make then yourself today nope.


Now you're speaking my language. I can eat oyster mornay until I'm sick.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 4, 2019)

420God said:


> Really getting sick of setting records.
> View attachment 4293871


With this cold and the amount of snow on the ground I won’t see the golf course til June.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 4, 2019)

I changed plugs in my envoy Denali on Saturday also cleaned mass airflow sensor, throttle body, fuel injectors..... I fixed the skip for now, but cylinders 4,6,7 look like there's a bigger issue. The plug only had about 10,000 miles on them and I was surprised to see the misfire code . I'm going to replace the pvc valve and valve cover gaskets next....139.00$ pvc valve wtf .. thanks GMC.


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 4, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> With this cold and the amount of snow on the ground I won’t see the golf course til June.


I hear ya. I just spent two hours on the snowblower. I reeeeeeeeally wanna go fishin.


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 4, 2019)

Novabudd said:


> I dont know where it started but it's really tasty. Especially over broccoli


Also on cauliflower mmmmmmm


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 4, 2019)

Novabudd said:


> I dont know where it started but it's really tasty. Especially over broccoli


Especially one of the Blue's over broccoli (Blue, gorgonzola, roquefort, etc)


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 4, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Especially one of the Blue's over broccoli (Blue, gorgonzola, roquefort, etc)


Oooh will have to try that tonight. Usually just use whatever’s open, but never have thrown the bc crumbles in there. My better half enjoys it broiled on her steak.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 4, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Oooh will have to try that tonight. Usually just use whatever’s open, but never have thrown the bc crumbles in there. My better half enjoys it broiled on her steak.


It is killer!


----------



## ANC (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Especially one of the Blue's over broccoli (Blue, gorgonzola, roquefort, etc)


I must be living under a rock. I've never served anyone broccoli or cauliflower and had them ask for cheese on it.


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I must be living under a rock. I've never served anyone broccoli or cauliflower and had them ask for cheese on it.


You've really gotta try it!


----------



## raratt (Mar 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I must be living under a rock. I've never served anyone broccoli or cauliflower and had them ask for cheese on it.


I'm not a fan, either butter or lemon juice is fine for me.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2019)

cheese fries with bacon bits......


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I must be living under a rock. I've never served anyone broccoli or cauliflower and had them ask for cheese on it.


Do it; you'll thank me


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 4, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> cheese fries with bacon bits......


N gravey ?


----------



## 420God (Mar 4, 2019)

Cheddar broccoli soup is one of the best foods when you're snowed in.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 4, 2019)

420God said:


> Cheddar broccoli soup is one of the best foods when you're snowed in.


Broccoli-cheddar quiche is glorious too


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> No artificial flavors or preservatives. I don't believe that for a second.


it's all in the phrasing...yeast extract, rosemary extract, rice extract...all sound good, right? but they aren't...what they're extracting is all the worst stuff, the fats and amino acids that help stabilize other foods, and using them, while throwing everything good away...


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2019)

tonight gonna be grill cheese with ham and tomato soup.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2019)

Novabudd said:


> N gravey ?


yep, excellant combination i must say


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 4, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> tonight gonna be grill cheese with ham and tomato soup.....


dip the sandwiches in eggwash and fry them....think they call that a monte cristo, i've always thought of it as "french grilled cheese"....


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> dip the sandwiches in eggwash and fry them....think they call that a monte cristo, i've always thought of it as "french grilled cheese"....


hmm we do have eggs, just got some fresh ones yesterday from a friends chicken coup....only had to pay a $1 for a dozen...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Do it; you'll thank me


I'm a really picky eater. Cheese on vegetables doesn't look very appealing to me, I probably won't eat it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> *I'm a really picky eater*. Cheese on vegetables doesn't look very appealing to me, I probably won't eat it.


I'm not; I'll try most anything. To me, the earth is a giant food bank chock full of tasty goodness


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 4, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> yep, excellant combination i must say


What time you want me there ?


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 4, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm not; I'll try most anything. To me, the earth is a giant food bank chock full of tasty goodness


Especially the wild foods.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm a really picky eater. Cheese on vegetables doesn't look very appealing to me, I probably won't eat it.


you'll enjoy it, trust me......just steam some brochilli, and melt some velvetta cheese and put them together.....i always like to a some chopped fresh bacon on mine....


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 4, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm not; I'll try most anything. To me, the earth is a giant food bank chock full of tasty goodness


My oma and opa made me eat 3 bites of anything being served. They said by the 3rd bite you might like it.


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 4, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> My oma and opa made me eat 3 bites of anything being served. They said by the 3rd bite you might like it.


I never got a say in the matter. Maybe thats why i'll eat the horse and chase the rider


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm a really picky eater. Cheese on vegetables doesn't look very appealing to me, I probably won't eat it.


You probably weigh about 90 lbs . Im a fat man. I eat anything


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm a really picky eater. Cheese on vegetables doesn't look very appealing to me, I probably won't eat it.


you can try some of mine...i carry cheese sauce with me, in case they run out where ever i'm going....


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 4, 2019)

Had to try horse the last time I visited Aruba. I’ll stick to prosciutto and pastrami.


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 4, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Had to try horse the last time I visited Aruba. I’ll stick to prosciutto and pastrami.


I cant even imagine it but if i was hungry enough......
My uncle was in Italy WWII and had to eat it. Coarse, dark and very tough.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 4, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> My oma and opa made me eat 3 bites of anything being served. They said by the 3rd bite you might like it.


they say your tastes change as you get older...but i don't think mine ever did...i still hate Zuchini, black eyed peas, hot tuna....i'll take 3 bites of something new...but that my well be the only three bites of it ever...


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 4, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> My oma and opa made me eat 3 bites of anything being served. They said by the 3rd bite you might like it.


Yep, same here. My family is ethnic Sicilian, I grew up in So Cal; hence as a kid I had Italian, Mexican, other Hispanic, American Chinese, standard American exposure already. Spent some time in SE Asia and loved the native cuisine. I'm open to purt near anything lol


----------



## raratt (Mar 4, 2019)

You're supposed to take Taco Bell sauce for survival: https://weather.com/news/news/2019-03-03-snowbound-oregon-man-survives-five-days-on-taco-sauce-packets


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 4, 2019)

Novabudd said:


> I cant even imagine it but if i was hungry enough......
> My uncle was in Italy WWII and had to eat it. Coarse, dark and very tough.


probably from an old horse. it's just like anything else, get a nice fat young one and it's not too bad...i've had it once, that i was aware of, have suspicions about a few other times...was ok, had a little bit of "livery" flavor to it.
most of it's psychological...and they aren't as economical to raise as cattle...if it was cheaper to raise horses to eat, then they'd market the shit out of it, and we'd all be eating it


----------



## raratt (Mar 4, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Yep, same here. My family is ethnic Sicilian, I grew up in So Cal; hence as a kid I had Italian, Mexican, other Hispanic, American Chinese, standard American exposure already. Spent some time in SE Asia and loved the native cuisine. I'm open to purt near anything lol


I would much rather have Sicilian food than Italian, I like spices. My wife picked up recipes when we were stationed at Guam and Mississippi, and was taught by a Sicilian grandma how to make gravy for spaghetti.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 4, 2019)

raratt said:


> gravy for spaghetti.


¿


----------



## raratt (Mar 4, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ¿


Marinara.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2019)

raratt said:


> gravy for spaghetti.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> you'll enjoy it, trust me......just steam some brochilli, and melt some velvetta cheese and put them together.....i always like to a some chopped fresh bacon on mine....


Well there's another problem I don't like processed cheese.



Novabudd said:


> You probably weigh about 90 lbs


113 pounds. 



Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you can try some of mine...i carry cheese sauce with me, in case they run out where ever i'm going....


You're a complicated man.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Well there's another problem I don't like processed cheese.
> 
> .


complicated by the minute there......you can use a goat cheese, i've melted swiss before. Good cheddar goes well......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 4, 2019)

velve


Laughing Grass said:


> I don't like processed cheese


velveeta isn't that bad melted, a lot more cheddary melted than it is in a slab. and it's a lot easier to melt than cheddar, which likes to separate and scorch if you don't stir the shit out of it while its melting


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Well there's another problem I


Go get some real, unprocessed cheese. You'll love it. On fries, burgers, cauliflower, broccoli, frogs legs...... trust me. Im from the government and only here to help you. Honest.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 4, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ¿


It's an Italian-American thing; gravy or sauce; same thing. It's thought that it came about due to new immigrants initial exposure to English speakers


----------



## raratt (Mar 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> 113 pounds.


I am almost 2 of you.


----------



## raratt (Mar 4, 2019)

Novabudd said:


> Go get some real, unprocessed cheese.


Back to Poutine again?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 4, 2019)

raratt said:


> Back to Poutine again?


it always come back to Poutine.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Novabudd (Mar 4, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4294061


Tear him a new one Battle Pussies !


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 4, 2019)

ANC said:


>


They just heard trumps speech


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 4, 2019)

.


Laughing Grass said:


> Well there's another problem I don't like processed cheese.


Grate some fresh parm over them, stick in oven. Don't be skimpy.


Try it on asparagus!

The best part is the burnt on cheese on the foil lining. Cheese chips.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 4, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you can try some of mine...i carry cheese sauce with me, in case they run out where ever i'm going....


That's just disturbing!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> complicated by the minute there......you can use a goat cheese, i've melted swiss before. Good cheddar goes well......


I'm a little bit high maintenance. This is starting to reek of effort. I'll just stick to the _plain _foods that I eat.



raratt said:


> I am almost 2 of you.


Gimme a tub of breyers vanilla ice cream and mccain deep and delicious marble cake and I can be two of me too. I can't control myself when we have that in the house.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm a little bit high maintenance. This is starting to reek of effort. I'll just stick to the _plain _foods that I eat.
> 
> 
> 
> Gimme a tub of breyers vanilla ice cream and mccain deep and delicious marble cake and I can be two of me too. I can't control myself when we have that in the house.


gotta put in the effort to get the reward........


----------



## too larry (Mar 4, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Storms rolled through here yesterday and missed use by about three miles....23 dead and counting.View attachment 4293872 View attachment 4293872


Glad you missed the bad stuff. The wife has kin up that way, but she checked on them and they were all OK.


----------



## too larry (Mar 4, 2019)

I like cheese on lots of things, but not veggies. Salt, pepper and some sort of garlic and crushed red pepper seasoning works for me.


----------



## too larry (Mar 4, 2019)

We had bad storms last night. They moved through fast though, and then it was just cold and windy. We lost the phone, so no wifi. The wife held tough for an hour or so, then got online with her cell. I just rewatched the FSU/NC State game, then went to bed. Didn't even bitch when I got woke up by the phone this morning. {I knew it was working at least}

The debris removal truck was working on my pile this morning. I went out to ask if I was sawing the trees in small enough sections. The guy said not to worry about sawing it at all, that he would cut it with his saw if it needed it. I thought that was petty cool. Will save me some time. I did fell a couple of half broken trees, and got a few more dragged to the road. Also took up another section of garden fence.


----------



## too larry (Mar 4, 2019)

Sister and I are doing some land swapping, so I came into town early, and she met me at the title office. We got our part done, now just wait until the deeds get drawn up and we have to file them. Cheaper than the last time I used her. I guess no title search was the difference. Only 50 bucks a deed times two deeds.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 4, 2019)

Cheese with grapes, sliced apples, hot apple pie and ice cream, grits, chili, tacos, eggs, french fries, macaroni, lasagna, and every vegetable grown. fried, shredded, baked garlic,
on burgers, rib eyes, shit now I'm hungry.


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 4, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Cheese with grapes, sliced apples, hot apple pie and ice cream, grits, chili, tacos, eggs, french fries, macaroni, lasagna, and every vegetable grown. fried, shredded, baked garlic,
> on burgers, rib eyes, shit now I'm hungry.


Cripes that reminds me of Bubba talking bout shrimp


----------



## too larry (Mar 4, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Cheese with grapes, sliced apples, hot apple pie and ice cream, grits, chili, tacos, eggs, french fries, macaroni, lasagna, and every vegetable grown. fried, shredded, baked garlic,
> on burgers, rib eyes, shit now I'm hungry.


I agree with a lot of that. Grapes and apples especially. Lots of finger foods at my work, so I'm pretty good at buffet grazing.

{although today's haul was all green in honor of St Patty's Day later in the month. Except for the fried chicken and deviled eggs}


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 4, 2019)

Novabudd said:


> They just heard trumps speech


Actually i think ANC was pokin fun at us.  . Pretty slick tho


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 4, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> gotta put in the effort to get the reward........


Tonight dinner was salad, steamed rice and baked chicken breast. That's max effort cooking for me.


----------



## raratt (Mar 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Tonight dinner was salad, steamed rice and baked chicken breast. That's max effort cooking for me.


I'm grilling chicken with asparagus and mashed potatoes.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 4, 2019)

too larry said:


> I agree with a lot of that. Grapes and apples especially. Lots of finger foods at my work, so I'm pretty good at buffet grazing.
> 
> {although today's haul was all green in honor of St Patty's Day later in the month. Except for the fried chicken and deviled eggs}


Damn, that's what I forgot at the commissary, a brisket!


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 4, 2019)

raratt said:


> I'm grilling chicken with asparagus and mashed potatoes.


Roast chicken, home fries and gravey. Blueberry Grunt.


----------



## raratt (Mar 4, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Damn, that's what I forgot at the commissary, a brisket!


Tomorrow the fish monger shows up at the commissary, I need to drag out early before it gets picked over. They have clams, mud bugs, salmon, swordfish, halibut, catfish, crab legs, shrimps...etc.


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 4, 2019)

raratt said:


> Tomorrow the fish monger shows up at the commissary, I need to drag out early before it gets picked over. They have clams, mud bugs, salmon, swordfish, halibut, catfish, crab legs, shrimps...etc.


Fish monger ?? UK ?


----------



## raratt (Mar 4, 2019)

Novabudd said:


> Fish monger ?? UK ?


Just a thing, NorCal, lol. I think it is used more back east actually.


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 4, 2019)

raratt said:


> Just a thing, NorCal, lol. I think it is used more back east actually.


Ok thanks, i couldnt remember hearing that term outside the UK. Holy jumpin frig i learned something today after all !


----------



## raratt (Mar 4, 2019)

Novabudd said:


> Ok thanks, i couldnt remember hearing that term outside the UK. Holy jumpin frig i learned something today after all !


I watched a lot of Emeril cooking shows, he uses that and he's from Mass.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Tonight dinner was salad, steamed rice and baked chicken breast. That's max effort cooking for me.


nice


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 4, 2019)

So I missed a word in Jumble for the first time in months.



So I typed in lumer in google to see if it was a word.



Try lemur?

Am I the only one that never heard of a lemur?


----------



## raratt (Mar 4, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So I missed a word in Jumble for the first time in months.
> 
> View attachment 4294259
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## lokie (Mar 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Tonight dinner was salad, steamed rice and baked chicken breast. That's *max effort* cooking for me.


Try the Cheese Wiz.
It's handy and has a half life of 100,000 years.






No risk, No reward.


----------



## lokie (Mar 4, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So I missed a word in Jumble for the first time in months.
> 
> View attachment 4294259
> 
> ...


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 4, 2019)

Taking advantage of those storms that rolled through CA bout a week ago. Basically burried the snow steak at copper. Avalanches on I-70, I think it was 26 in over a 48hr period, best day in years and 2nd powder day of the season! Im lucky to get 1.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 4, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> It's an Italian-American thing; gravy or sauce; same thing. It's thought that it came about due to new immigrants initial exposure to English speakers


I never heard that one.


tangerinegreen555 said:


> So I missed a word in Jumble for the first time in months.
> 
> View attachment 4294259
> 
> ...


 Lemurs in Beemers was a thing in the Bay Area.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Mar 4, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Taking advantage of those storms that rolled through CA bout a week ago. Basically burried the snow steak at copper. Avalanches on I-70, I think it was 26 in over a 48hr period, best day in years and 2nd powder day of the season! Im lucky to get 1.
> View attachment 4294282


I saw the video of the avalanche, COLORADO!!!!


----------



## lokie (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 4, 2019)

I don't even know how people eat cauliflower, it's not even a taste one could acquire over time.
Most things I don;t like because of texture.. but this is a taste one, The texture is super awkward too though, now that I think about it.
I'd straight up rather eat a tablespoon full of human brains than that.


----------



## lokie (Mar 5, 2019)

ANC said:


> I don't even know how people eat cauliflower, it's not even a taste one could acquire over time.
> Most things I don;t like because of texture.. but this is a taste one, The texture is super awkward too though, now that I think about it.
> I'd straight up rather eat a tablespoon full of human brains than that.


Have you chose a wine, I hear these compliment human nicely.


----------



## ANC (Mar 5, 2019)

Dunno probably something sweet and strong to get drunk quickly.
I don't really drink anymore.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 5, 2019)

ANC said:


> I don't even know how people eat cauliflower, it's not even a taste one could acquire over time.
> Most things I don;t like because of texture.. but this is a taste one, The texture is super awkward too though, now that I think about it.
> I'd straight up rather eat a tablespoon full of human brains than that.


I find cauliflower positively inoffensive compared to the Devil's Testicles. They're, like, Evil Palmy.







~edit~ With the right cheese sauce, I'd do brains


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I find cauliflower positively inoffensive compared to the Devil's Testicles. They're, like, Evil Palmy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honey and balsamic roasted brussel sprouts. mmm I'm in. @ANC I agree with you 100% on cooked cauliflower. I don't hate it raw but it smells like a fart.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 5, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> velve
> 
> velveeta isn't that bad melted, a lot more cheddary melted than it is in a slab. and it's a lot easier to melt than cheddar, which likes to separate and scorch if you don't stir the shit out of it while its melting


And who doesn't love kraft singles on a burger? 
But it bothers me that they call it "American" because it's not even real cheese...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 5, 2019)

too larry said:


> As really big monkey 1 would say. Al, you minum. Turns out there is lots of aluminum in the brains of Alzheimer folks.
> 
> i still smoke out of soda and beer cans when hiking in places i worry about carry pipes.


They make little disposable glass pipes. They are thin and you can step on them and grind them into the ground ans they disappear.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 5, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Honey and balsamic roasted brussel sprouts. mmm I'm in. @ANC I agree with you 100% on cooked cauliflower. I don't hate it raw but it smells like a fart.


Oh no no no*. Cauliflower at least synergizes with cheese. Cheese makes cauliflower possible. Brussels sprouts need a more savage chemistry, and even then they taste of charred lawn trimmings to me.

*


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I find cauliflower positively inoffensive compared to the Devil's Testicles. They're, like, Evil Palmy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cauliflower is a good "filler" veggie. It doesn't have a strong flavor like broccoli but still has lots of sulfur -- which is good for your mitochondria. 
And it brings the fiber... 
White color also blends well with other dishes. I add chopped cauliflower to white chicken chili and it's actually pretty good!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Oh no no no*. Cauliflower at least synergizes with cheese. Cheese makes cauliflower possible. Brussels sprouts need a more savage chemistry, and even then they taste of charred lawn trimmings to me.
> 
> *


I warned you not to snort that puke smelling chemical whose name escapes me.

PS Next time you visit I'll make sure to roast up some delicious brussel sprouts with butter, parmesan and lemon juice, you're welcome


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> That's just disturbing!


Amen! 

_"Is that cheese sauce in your pocket, or did you take an orange dump in your pants?"_


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I warned you not to snort that puke smelling chemical whose name escapes me.
> 
> PS Next time you visit I'll make sure to roast up some delicious brussel sprouts with butter, parmesan and lemon juice, you're welcome


I may need some snort-a-puke along just as a cover then; forewarned is forearmed


----------



## neosapien (Mar 5, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> And who doesn't love kraft singles on a burger?
> But it bothers me that they call it "American" because it's not even real cheese...


 

They actually do have to make the distinction by adding "product" to the end. Most consumers are dumb though and won't notice the distinction anyways. Not me though. I am well versed in research. Just had a speech class on it last week! 

Lately I've been an extra sharp white new york cheddar guy myself.


----------



## raratt (Mar 5, 2019)

This place would be my son's nirvana.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 5, 2019)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 4294596
> 
> They actually do have to make the distinction by adding "product" to the end. Most consumers are dumb though and won't notice the distinction anyways. Not me though. I am well versed in research. Just had a speech class on it last week!
> 
> Lately I've been an extra sharp white new york cheddar guy myself.


I love this shit:






A friend of mine, a public defender, used to eat a lb of extra sharp white cheddar and drink a fifth of Jack Daniels every day or so. I don't think he liked his job but his shopping trips were easy peasy.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I love this shit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never really imagine the Australians making cheese. Didgeridoos, Boomerangs, Crocodile necklaces. "Hey Mate, wanna try a piece of this cheese I just made mate?" "Crikey Mate, I'm gonna cactus you in the bloody billabong if you dont piss off about your brekky".


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 5, 2019)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 4294596
> 
> They actually do have to make the distinction by adding "product" to the end. Most consumers are dumb though and won't notice the distinction anyways. Not me though. I am well versed in research. Just had a speech class on it last week!
> 
> Lately I've been an extra sharp white new york cheddar guy myself.


Nice.. I like the buttery taste of Munster cheese myself..


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 5, 2019)

I grew up on boiled Brussel sprouts drowned in vinegar, which I still don't mind, but I steam them now. Marinated and char roasted sprouts are the bomb. EVOO, fresh garlic, fresh cracked black pepper, lots of salt, cayenne pepper, balsamic vinegar and lemon. Preheat oven 400F. Heat enough EVOO to coat sprouts, garlic, black and cayenne pepper in a skillet until hot and shut off the heat, let it soak and cool. While it's cooling, cut all sprouts in half. Mix sprouts into oil, add generous salt and balsamic vinegar. Put sprouts on a cookie sheet cut side up and roast until the tops are at least a dark brown. I like a little char.

Edit : forgot to add squeeze fresh lemon over before serving


----------



## lokie (Mar 5, 2019)

<--- Will not eat sprouts. Brussel nor Bean.

Pass the brain please.


----------



## ANC (Mar 5, 2019)

I think I've seen more people eat it with cheese than without.


----------



## ANC (Mar 5, 2019)

Brussel sprouts work well in potjie, I just make sure to take them out before eating, but they give a certain tang, I like.


----------



## ANC (Mar 5, 2019)

Slooooow fucking day... downloaded all the patches to windows 64bit for the WSUS offline installer.
Got all the 64 drivers downloaded and shit and now finally am booted up on the ssd.... not really feeling faster yet, but it still needs a bunch of patches and shit and new Nvidia drivers.
PS. if you are on old Nvidia drivers, they came out with an advisory that everyone upgrades to the latest version as the older ones are full of security issues.
PS it is shit old so if it doesn't get better I'll just run 32 bit again... it might even just need more than the 4gb RAM that was enough for 32-bit.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 5, 2019)

farmerfischer said:


> Nice.. I like the buttery taste of Munster cheese myself..


Sadly, "Addams cheese" did not return a serviceable meme. I'll wager Addams Family Cheeses are extra sharp.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 5, 2019)

neosapien said:


> Never really imagine the Australians making cheese. Didgeridoos, Boomerangs, Crocodile necklaces. "Hey Mate, wanna try a piece of this cheese I just made mate?" "Crikey Mate, I'm gonna cactus you in the bloody billabong if you dont piss off about your brekky".


I've wondered if there was such a thing as crocodile rennet.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Sadly, "Addams cheese" did not return a serviceable meme. I'll wager Addams Family Cheeses are extra sharp.


Or furry


----------



## raratt (Mar 5, 2019)

Picked up some snapper fillets, a salmon fillet, a 2" thick Ahi steak for $4.99 lb, and a couple pounds of frozen shrimp. They had giant prawns also and rock lobster tails. Picked up my drugs at the pharmacy. Fridge is stocked with beer.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Sadly, "Addams cheese" did not return a serviceable meme. I'll wager Addams Family Cheeses are extra sharp.


Funnily enough my cheese right now is Adams Reserve.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 5, 2019)

neosapien said:


> Funnily enough my cheese right now is Adams Reserve.


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> They make little disposable glass pipes. They are thin and you can step on them and grind them into the ground ans they disappear.


I was freaked out after my patches got found in '17. Was scared to carry a pipe or one hitter on state or federal land, where I was doing a lot of my hiking. I'm still cautious, but do carry a little one hitter when I'm on the trail.

And what I did on the Florida Trail near my house was to use a plastic soda bottle with an aluminium foil bowl. I always looked to pick up a bottle when I was on the road walk section of trail and keep a little foil in my pack.


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2019)

The wife wanted to go to town this morning. I did three of my {five} thrift stores while she was shopping. {two wicking shirts, cold weather gloves for her, a double walled Thermos cup with an insulated band around it so you don't burn your fingers and two packs of fancy multi blade razors. I've got a couple more weeks on my Winter beard, then I can use one of them} We picked up Firehouse Subs and brought home for lunch. There was enough time for an hour or so of napping before work.


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2019)

Missed most of Coach Ham's pre-game comments because I ate 1/4 slice of Canna Cranberry Orange Muffin loaf and smoked a couple of three one hitters of Ass Cheese f2.


----------



## raratt (Mar 5, 2019)

too larry said:


> I was freaked out after my patches got found in '17. Was scared to carry a pipe or one hitter on state or federal land, where I was doing a lot of my hiking. I'm still cautious, but do carry a little one hitter when I'm on the trail.
> 
> And what I did on the Florida Trail near my house was to use a plastic soda bottle with an aluminium foil bowl. I always looked to pick up a bottle when I was on the road walk section of trail and keep a little foil in my pack.


I made one from parts at Ace hardware the other day, a 90 degree brass adapter to 1/8 copper pipe and a brass PEX adapter for a mouthpiece.


----------



## raratt (Mar 5, 2019)

too larry said:


> Canna Cranberry Orange Muffin loaf


That sounds freakin good!


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> I made one from parts at Ace hardware the other day, a 90 degree brass adapter to 1/8 copper pipe and a brass PEX adapter for a mouthpiece.


I had a bowl kind of like that back in the day. But the end was open and you covered the hole with your finger. Or put a joint in it. lol

When I was in the Navy we made bowls out of all sorts of things. But since I was an Electrician's Mate, there were always huge rolls of foil in the Power Shop. We would roll up a pipe with foil, then toss it after one use. Also the office us government pens were metal. They made good pipes.


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> That sounds freakin good!


Not too bad. It has lasted a long time. Sister found out she can't eat gluten, so I've had no help eating them. Next time I'm going to use less of the canna coconut oil so I can eat more.


----------



## raratt (Mar 5, 2019)

@curious2garden Tag, you're it. Don't take the back roads tonight...lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 5, 2019)

I received a care package today  Our dispensary was closed down so I haven't been able to get edibles for a while. I seem to recall the ones I used to buy were 100mg for 10 gummy bears, but I could be wrong. This one is 420mg for four gummies. Does that seem really high or am I just being paranoid? Thinking about starting with a quarter and seeing where that takes me.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 5, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> And who doesn't love kraft singles on a burger?
> But it bothers me that they call it "American" because it's not even real cheese...


kraft singles aren't american cheese... they're pasturized, processed "cheese food"....which sounds like what you feed cheese....real American cheese is 100 times better. kraft does make real american, but not those cellophane wrapped pieces of plastic..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 5, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> kraft singles aren't american cheese... they're pasturized, porocesses "cheese food"....which sounds like what you feed cheese....real American cheese is 100 times better. kraft does make real american, but not those cellophane wrapped pieces of plastic..


You'll get no argument from me, brother Shrubber.

Kraft singles taste great on a burger tho...


----------



## raratt (Mar 5, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I received a care package today  Our dispensary was closed down so I haven't been able to get edibles for a while. I seem to recall the ones I used to buy were 100mg for 10 gummy bears, but I could be wrong. This one is 420mg for four gummies. Does that seem really high or am I just being paranoid? Thinking about starting with a quarter and seeing where that takes me.
> 
> View attachment 4294902


Is that the total mg in the package? If it is then they are pretty much the same according to my math. Edit: Did I ever say I was good at math? Disregard...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 5, 2019)

yea that's for the entire pack or 105mg for each gummy. I don't have the packaging for the old ones but I was quite sure it was 100mg for the package. I would get messed up on 3 of them. I ate 1/3 of gummy a few minutes ago.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 5, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> yea that's for the entire pack or 105mg for each gummy. I don't have the packaging for the old ones but I was quite sure it was 100mg for the package. I would get messed up on 3 of them. I ate 1/3 of gummy a few minutes ago.


One of my ultra-strength brownies would put you in a coma for two days.


----------



## raratt (Mar 5, 2019)

https://www.earthcam.com/usa/louisiana/neworleans/bourbonstreet/?cam=catsmeow2


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 5, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> yea that's for the entire pack or 105mg for each gummy. I don't have the packaging for the old ones but I was quite sure it was 100mg for the package. I would get messed up on 3 of them. I ate 1/3 of gummy a few minutes ago.


How are you doing?doing?doing?doing?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> One of my ultra-strength brownies would put you in a coma for two days.


I have endless tolerance for smoking it, not so much for edibles.



cannabineer said:


> How are you doing?doing?doing?doing?


That was way too high of a dose. I went to bed thirty minutes after taking it and was still high AF at 2am.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 6, 2019)

ok i've accomplished not looking at the back of my eyelids anymore.........

nice brisk 38F , animals are looking good, the new puppies are happy.....house plants are doing good, even the new tomatoes are taking....

coffee is hot a ready, working on my second cup.......


----------



## raratt (Mar 6, 2019)

54F, almost an inch of rain since 3 AM, a couple wind gusts over 20 mph but I think the front has moved through now. We have not had 3 consecutive days without rain since Jan. Roxy went and sat by the back door to tell me she wanted out (yay!). She walked to the end of the patio cover and decided she would wait fo the rain to back off before going out in the yard, I don't blame her. Edit: I can see some blue sky now.


----------



## 420God (Mar 6, 2019)

Still well below freezing and more snow on the way. Nothing is melting and they're calling for another 3-5 inches Saturday. I'm up on the polebarn roof shoveling today. Building is 30x60ft.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 6, 2019)

ckin on the new fur balls
 
had to clean they're pin today, so i used my lunch sack to hold them....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 6, 2019)

420God said:


> Still well below freezing and more snow on the way. Nothing is melting and they're calling for another 3-5 inches Saturday. I'm up on the polebarn roof shoveling today. Building is 30x60ft.
> View attachment 4295361


be careful, those tin roofs are slippery when they're dry...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 6, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> ckin on the new fur balls
> View attachment 4295364
> had to clean they're pin today, so i used my lunch sack to hold them....


cute...the pink on your lunch pail frames them nicely......you manly man...


----------



## 420God (Mar 6, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> be careful, those tin roofs are slippery when they're dry...


I've slid a half dozen times already. Snow is so deep all the way around it's kinda fun falling off.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 6, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> cute...the pink on your lunch pail frames them nicely......you manly man...


hey you know.....actually the lunch box is red, guess with the lighting.....


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> hey you know.....actually the lunch box is red, guess with the lighting.....


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 6, 2019)

420God said:


> Still well below freezing and more snow on the way. Nothing is melting and they're calling for another 3-5 inches Saturday. I'm up on the polebarn roof shoveling today. Building is 30x60ft.
> View attachment 4295361


Would make a fine sledding hill.. lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2019)

I got my hair cut and colored, it's a nice shade of magenta again, paid my registration and car insurance.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 6, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I got my hair cut and colored, it's a nice shade of magenta again, paid my registration and car insurance.




Magenta






* Color coordinates
Hex triplet* #FF00FF
*sRGBB (r, g, b)* (255, 0, 255)
*CMYKH (c, y, k)* (0, 100, 0, 0)
*HSV (h, s, v)* (300°, 100%, 100%)
*Source* CSS Color Module Level 3
*B*: Normalized to [0–255] (byte)
*H*: Normalized to [0–100] (hundred)


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 6, 2019)

Magenta took its name from an aniline dye made and patented in 1859 by the French chemist François-Emmanuel Verguin, who originally called it _fuchsine_. It was renamed to celebrate the Italian-French victory at the Battle of Magenta fought between the French and Austrians on June 4, 1859, near the Italian town of Magenta in Lombardy.[4] A virtually identical color, called roseine, was created in 1860 by two British chemists: Chambers Nicolson and George Maule.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 6, 2019)

The Indonesian Marine Corps beret colour is magenta purple.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Magenta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Upper left with stripes of lower middle


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 6, 2019)

Magenta is the complementary color of green. The two colors combined in the RGB model form white. Side-by-side, they provide the highest possible contrast and reinforce each other's brightness.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 6, 2019)

Color printers today use *magenta*, cyan, and yellow ink to produce the full range of colors.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Magenta is the complementary color of green. The two colors combined in the RGB model form white. Side-by-side, they provide the highest possible contrast and reinforce each other's brightness.


Green highlights, now that's an idea!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 6, 2019)

Google is watching. I read this post then got a news update that someone named Magenta Devine died.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 6, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> The Indonesian Marine Corps beret colour is magenta purple.


Why bother wearing camo?


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 6, 2019)

420God said:


> Still well below freezing and more snow on the way. Nothing is melting and they're calling for another 3-5 inches Saturday. I'm up on the polebarn roof shoveling today. Building is 30x60ft.
> View attachment 4295361


If I could convince the continental divide to remove more of that pesky moisture I would. We will try to extract as much of it before it gets to you, we need the water.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 6, 2019)

420God said:


> I've slid a half dozen times already. Snow is so deep all the way around it's kinda fun falling off.


how heavy is it? any chance the leaf blower would just knock it off?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 6, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Upper left with stripes of lower middle


That must look great! I'd like to try some far out hair colour like blood red with tips that get lighter so it looks like fire, but I chicken out.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 6, 2019)

one of the reasons i'm glad i'm a man...i'm glad to still have hair, and that some of it isn't gray yet...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 6, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> one of the reasons i'm glad i'm a man...i'm glad to still have hair, and that some of it isn't gray yet...


I bet you'd look killer with fire hair!


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 6, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> That must look great! I'd like to try some far out hair colour like blood red with tips that get lighter so it looks like fire, but I chicken out.


----------



## 420God (Mar 6, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> how heavy is it? any chance the leaf blower would just knock it off?


Its layered with freezing rain, top stuff is fluff but the lower majority it pretty dense. I'm finished for now, should have enough off for the rest of the season.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 6, 2019)

420God said:


> Its layered with freezing rain, top stuff is fluff but the lower majority it pretty dense. I'm finished for now, should have enough off for the rest of the season.
> View attachment 4295436


JFC!


----------



## 420God (Mar 6, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> JFC!


No barn busting this year.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


>


That's the color I wore in my 20's and you got the eyes right. Also I enjoy the taste of copper.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2019)

420God said:


> Its layered with freezing rain, top stuff is fluff but the lower majority it pretty dense. I'm finished for now, should have enough off for the rest of the season.
> View attachment 4295436


Jesus that looks cold!


----------



## 420God (Mar 6, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Jesus that looks cold!


-15°F again this morning.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 6, 2019)

420God said:


> -15°F again this morning.



You need some good old fashioned global warming right about now...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 6, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> You need some good old fashioned global warming right about now...


Must be old.
That tie isn't long enough to cover his tiny mushroom dick...


----------



## 420God (Mar 6, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> You need some good old fashioned global warming right about now...


They could turn off all these big ass fans they're putting up. I get they're trying to cool the planet but come on already. /s


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2019)

420God said:


> They could turn off all these big ass fans they're putting up. I get they're trying to cool the planet but come on already. /s


You need to encourage your cows to fart more.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 6, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> You need some good old fashioned global warming right about now...


Who dressed him?? That choice of tie color with that shirt is obscene


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 6, 2019)

420God said:


> -15°F again this morning.


That'll put a wrinkle in your raisin.


----------



## ANC (Mar 6, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I bet you'd look killer with fire hair!


Back in the day when VGA was coming out, I used to call that 256 colour hair.


----------



## raratt (Mar 7, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> hey you know.....actually the lunch box is red, guess with the lighting.....


Pink, it's like red but not quite.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 7, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


>


Annie was my first thought.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 7, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


>


reminds me of Saras from the Hellsing Anime honestly...


----------



## lokie (Mar 7, 2019)

raratt said:


> Pink, it's like red but not quite.









I have to remind folks the my shirt is coral color.

Things look different through rose colored glasses


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 7, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Annie was my first thought.


If it was a cudgel, mace, a tree limb; I'd agree. Not sure Annie has the patience to use a blade


----------



## ANC (Mar 7, 2019)

Lol, I bought almost orange paint today... the shade is called Happy day.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 7, 2019)

ANC said:


> Lol, I bought almost orange paint today... the shade is called Happy day.


why are you almost painting oranges? .....¿


----------



## ANC (Mar 7, 2019)

I need a pick me up accent wall in the bathroom after replacing the colourful but old and dated curtains with a bronzey type of metallic blind.

It is also a shame what quality paint costs.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 7, 2019)

I've picked up 15 new contracts in the last 2 days and the phone just keeps ringing. Gonna be super busy this year. Last couple seasons I've had enough work to make a living but still do all the work myself. Might have to actually hire some help this year.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 7, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I've picked up 15 new contracts in the last 2 days and the phone just keeps ringing. Gonna be super busy this year. Last couple seasons I've had enough work to make a living but still do all the work myself. Might have to actually hire some help this year.


ooohhh the price of progress....sure it's worth it? employees are a crap shoot, you might get the golden goose, or you might get the goose shit....


----------



## raratt (Mar 7, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you might get the goose shit....


When you are running the show you can just scrape the goose shit off your boots on the lawn and be done with it.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 7, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> JFC!


----------



## ANC (Mar 7, 2019)

*Peter Freuchen has led the most interesting life to date. To name a few things he did: *
*he killed a polar bear with his bear hands, dug his way out of an ice cavern with *
*a dagger made out of his own shit, amputated his own frost bitten leg off, *
*escaped nazi capture and was feared by hitler himself.*

From Reddit


----------



## lokie (Mar 7, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ooohhh the price of progress....sure it's worth it? employees are a crap shoot, you might get the golden goose, or you might get the goose shit....


goose shitting is frowned upon and is vehemently discouraged.


----------



## 420God (Mar 7, 2019)

Still shoveling, different roof today.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 7, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ooohhh the price of progress....sure it's worth it? employees are a crap shoot, you might get the golden goose, or you might get the goose shit....


If i do hire help I know a couple guys that know what theyre doing. I could pick up maybe 8 or ten new contracts added to the ones I already have and probably handle it myself. I'd be super busy but I could do it. I'd like to stay solo which would mean cutting off new contracts soon. Wouldnt mind hearing @dangledo opinion on this.


----------



## raratt (Mar 7, 2019)

Picked up some fish food, tubing and air stones at Wally World, going to use an old pump and air stone in a bucket to get more humidity into my grow room. Stopped and picked up take and bake pizza as long as I was in the neighborhood. Another beautifully gray day...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 7, 2019)

Today was a super fun day of burning money like we're gonna die tomorrow. Took delivery of our new car, It's bright red and I love it even though I haven't had a chance to drive it yet.  Keys have been randomly dying on my notebook. I can use the virtual keyboard when I need to use the q and tab keys... the space bar was the final straw. This is my first windows computer since windows xp. I'm guessing a lot has changed since then.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 7, 2019)

I had a lunch date with a hot granny before the snow locked us in with cabin fever again.
Also stopped by the local nursery and bought an apple and peach tree, 6 blueberry bushes and about 20 strawberries. Ill pick them up and plant after this cold current cold front blows thru.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 7, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Today was a super fun day of burning money like we're gonna die tomorrow. Took delivery of our new car, It's bright red and I love it even though I haven't had a chance to drive it yet.  Keys have been randomly dying on my notebook. I can use the virtual keyboard when I need to use the q and tab keys... the space bar was the final straw. This is my first windows computer since windows xp. I'm guessing a lot has changed since then.
> 
> View attachment 4296024


What car?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 7, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> *I had a lunch date with a hot granny before the snow locked us in with cabin fever again.*
> Also stopped by the local nursery and bought an apple and peach tree, 6 blueberry bushes and about 20 strawberries. Ill pick them up and plant after this cold current cold front blows thru.


Hope you aren't snowed in with a stranger, that could be awkward


----------



## raratt (Mar 7, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> that could be awkward


Or fun, depending on the stranger...


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 7, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Hope you aren't snowed in with a stranger, that could be awkward


Yea, i thought about how do I really want to phrase that, (this one too!)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 7, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> What car?


Volvo S60 Little bit of a change from a wrangler with a manual transmission.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 7, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Volvo S60 Little bit of a change from a wrangler with a manual transmission.


My son loves his, just hates the hi price replacement cost of the abs sensor almost $400 due to a broken snow chain.


----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> one of the reasons i'm glad i'm a man...i'm glad to still have hair, and that some of it isn't gray yet...


I have about two weeks left on my winter beard. Will be glad to get that gray mess gone. {It almost never make it to the Spring Equinox. The first time sweat drips out of it, it's gone}


----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I bet you'd look killer with fire hair!


I read that as #FireHam. I'm spending way too much time on the basketball threads at Tomahawk Nation.


----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2019)

Tried to get some hiking in yesterday so I could try out my new tent. Started with a call to my ranger buddy at the local state park. She said they have two blue blaze trails open, but no primitive camping. {she couldn't even slip me in the youth camp, something that I've done before when the other campsites were too crowded. Everything but the main {rv} campground is still closed}

Then checked out the Florida Trail near my house. Last weekend there were crews working on it, so I had hoped it was open. But sadly there was a sign saying it was closed. 

Then I took the 'Bota with chainsaws and all the other tools of destruction down to the pond land. Had visions of cutting a path in on the west side using the neighbor's access road. It can be done, but it will be more than a morning work, so I retreated without even cranking the saw.

Transferred everything over to the truck, then went to the river land. I hadn't been down there in a good while, and the tarp covering my old camp crap had come loose, so all my shit was wet. I wasn't in the mood to deal with that, but I did clear the road out and make a place to turn around.


----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2019)

I ended up camping at my stealth camp and did the usual 3-4 miles of night hiking, then camp coffee and NPR jazz until the wee hours. Will have to wait to test out the new tent.


----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2019)

Last night was the new moon. The darkest night of the month, coupled with clear skies makes for great star gazing. The darkest night of the month isn't great for seeing less heavenly bodies. I mistook a big pine log for the trail and "barked" both shins pretty good.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 7, 2019)

too larry said:


> Last night was the new moon. The darkest night of the month, coupled with clear skies makes for great star gazing. The darkest night of the month isn't great for seeing less heavenly bodies. I mistook a big pine log for the trail and "barked" both shins pretty good.


Ow damn


----------



## ANC (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> My son loves his, just hates the hi price replacement cost of the abs sensor almost $400 due to a broken snow chain.


Great it will probably be $600 here. We bought the extended warranty and maintenance package. Theoretically everything except brakes and tires should be covered for 10years or 80,0000km

I had my parents hand me down 1999 S80 with over 250,000km when I was in school. I beat that car to death for four years. I could only afford regular gas, never did any maintenance other than topping up the oil when the light came on. Everything in the car was falling apart, but the engine never once gave me a problem.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2019)

ANC said:


>


almost still applies today


----------



## lokie (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Mar 8, 2019)

too larry said:


> I read that as #FireHam. I'm spending way too much time on the basketball threads at Tomahawk Nation.


I'd eat a fire ham  that sounds delicious.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 8, 2019)

Okay, this is weird. My bathtub drains slowly in the early morning hours, but quickly the rest of the day. It's done this for months, can anyone think of why this would be the case? Can't find anything online...


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 8, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Back in the dawn of time we had very different job descriptions. When a woman died the children were mostly removed because it was known a man couldn't work, keep house and raise children. Men didn't watch children until they were old enough to watch themselves. There had been some unfortunate precedents.

Men couldn't spin, weave, bake well etc.... That's why the old wagon train cooks were so prized. Anyway different world today with all our time saving supportive appliances (see toasters I'm really friendly and recognize your worth, no need to revolt).


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 8, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Okay, this is weird. My bathtub drains slowly in the early morning hours, but quickly the rest of the day. It's done this for months, can anyone think of why this would be the case? Can't find anything online...


Sounds like it's corresponding to the amount of ejaculate.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 8, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Sounds likes it corresponding to the amount of ejaculate.


LOL you'd think that would 'grease' up all the waffle stomping, apparently not.


----------



## lokie (Mar 8, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Okay, this is weird. My bathtub drains slowly in the early morning hours, but quickly the rest of the day. *It's done this for months*, can anyone think of why this would be the case? Can't find anything online...


What has changed to the down range drainage pipes in the recent past?

What you describe may not be user friendly for DIY repairs.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 8, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Okay, this is weird. My bathtub drains slowly in the early morning hours, but quickly the rest of the day. It's done this for months, can anyone think of why this would be the case? Can't find anything online...


House or apartment? If you're in an apartment, it could just be a heavily loaded system in the morning from everyone getting ready. If it's an old building, build up in the pipes can also slow drainage. We had it happen in the apts. I grew up in. 8 apts. all with school aged kids, so first thing in the morning every bathroom was being used all about the same time. Everyone started getting water coming back up the drains in the mornings, the maintenance guys found the main sewer pipe leaving the building was mostly clogged. Once they cleaned it no more issues.

Could always dump a few bottles of draino and see what happens


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> almost still applies today
> 
> View attachment 4296341


A plural pronoun is not a fix for pronoun gender bias. This hurts me to read.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 8, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Okay, this is weird. My bathtub drains slowly in the early morning hours, but quickly the rest of the day. It's done this for months, can anyone think of why this would be the case? Can't find anything online...


only thing that pops to mind is that it might be partially frozen in the morning, and thaws out as the day warms up? how warm is it where you are? and did it do it when it was warm outside?


----------



## raratt (Mar 8, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Okay, this is weird. My bathtub drains slowly in the early morning hours, but quickly the rest of the day. It's done this for months, can anyone think of why this would be the case? Can't find anything online...


It needs coffee?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 8, 2019)

raratt said:


> It needs coffee?







ex lax


----------



## ANC (Mar 8, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Back in the dawn of time we had very different job descriptions. When a woman died the children were mostly removed because it was known a man couldn't work, keep house and raise children. Men didn't watch children until they were old enough to watch themselves. There had been some unfortunate precedents.
> 
> Men couldn't spin, weave, bake well etc.... That's why the old wagon train cooks were so prized. Anyway different world today with all our time saving supportive appliances (see toasters I'm really friendly and recognize your worth, no need to revolt).


How time's changed. I do almost all the "mothering" and I know other men like myself.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 8, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> ex lax


god i hope not, all that bran i ate would go to waste.....sheesh....and i just made a fresh pot too.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 8, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Back in the dawn of time we had very different job descriptions. When a woman died the children were mostly removed because it was known a man couldn't work, keep house and raise children. Men didn't watch children until they were old enough to watch themselves. There had been some unfortunate precedents.
> 
> Men couldn't spin, weave, bake well etc.... That's why the old wagon train cooks were so prized. Anyway different world today with all our time saving supportive appliances (see toasters I'm really friendly and recognize your worth, no need to revolt).


times have changed, i remember my grandmother when i first met her, that role flipped with her. Heck she taught me to sew, dance. My dad's side she was more of a religous nut. My mom's side she taught me cook, wash dishes, garden. All 3 of them taught me more of a self reliance more than anything.....prolly one of the main reason why my wife now put up with my crap....


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 8, 2019)

@curious2garden. Any good websites to self teach sewing? I just got my mother's old sewing machine and want to learn how to do basic things, mainly gonna be used for patches an rip repairs. I used to, kinda, know how to do it, so hopefully I can pick it up easily again.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 8, 2019)

both my grandmas could cook. my paternal grandma gardened, did a lot of outside stuff, my maternal grandma was a quilter, who sat in front of the tv watching hee haw and laurence welk most of the time...i apparently got something from both of them, because i like gardening, and i like sitting in front of the tv, carving or doing leatherwork...and i'm a pretty good cook.
maternal grandpa died when i was young, but i have a few very strong memories that are very important to me (we used to put on bandanas, take my cap guns, and "rob" the store across the street for candy....guess it helped that the store owner was one of his drinking buddies...)
paternal grandpa was not as affectionate, but he taught me a LOT of useful things, how to clone and graft plants, how to grow plants in general, how to raise bees, how to do simple carpentry, plumbing....how to feel pride in doing something for yourself...but he also taught me that good people can have bad parts....when a black couple bought the farm across the road, he bought a black lab, named it "Nigger" and would stand in the yard, yelling "NIGGER!" while the dog stood in front of him, wagging its tail and looking confused....same guy played poker with two black guys weekly...worked with black people and was nice to all of them, went to church with black people and was nice to all of them....had them over for the holidays, went to their houses for things....i still wonder about that, sometimes.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 8, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> @curious2garden. Any good websites to self teach sewing? I just got my mother's old sewing machine and want to learn how to do basic things, mainly gonna be used for patches an rip repairs. I used to, kinda, know how to do it, so hopefully I can pick it up easily again.


needle and thread, grab a couple of buttons, that's how i was taught....learn to keep the button on the material so it don't fall off..


----------



## raratt (Mar 8, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> self teach sewing?


Youtube? Edit:


----------



## ANC (Mar 8, 2019)

So, I just cleaned the mouthpiece on my weed vape, loaded it with some fresh trim, and passed it to my wife who doesn't use weed but occasionally dabbles with a bit of infused tea.
She took a good hit and said, "it tastes nice". I'm expecting snow or something.

Actually, that's the best part of a dry herb vape, you can vape your fresh trim just as easily as buds. It tastes just as good.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> A plural pronoun is not a fix for pronoun gender bias. This hurts me to read.


Happy international women's day.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 8, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Happy international women's day.


Will there be snacks?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 8, 2019)

ANC said:


> So, I just cleaned the mouthpiece on my weed vape, loaded it with some fresh trim, and passed it to my wife who doesn't use weed but occasionally dabbles with a bit of infused tea.
> She took a good hit and said, "it tastes nice". I'm expecting snow or something.
> 
> Actually, that's the best part of a dry herb vape, you can vape your fresh trim just as easily as buds. It tastes just as good.


which unit? your old one or the one you just won? wondering what you actually think of the new one....you already know what i think of their local advertiser, i think....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 8, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Will there be snacks?


sure, but guys have to bring them, so it'll be a lot of slimjims, red bull, beef jerky, peanuts....but i'm going big...i'm buying the whole 3 gallon jar of pickled eggs...


----------



## ANC (Mar 8, 2019)

My Tera, I haven't used the new one yet...
Lol, I'm past the age of eagerly trying out shit I guess. I'll get to it eventually.


----------



## lokie (Mar 8, 2019)

PC correctness, gender bias and women's day all in one thread is rare but within a few post ?

This calls for a shot of

*Toxic Masculinity*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 8, 2019)

lokie said:


> PC correctness, gender bias and women's day all in one thread is rare but within a few post ?
> 
> This calls for a shot of
> 
> ...


if i ever walk into a house and see that...not sure what i'd do...about a 50/50 chance i'd get the fuck out of there, or that i would just dance by and get a beer...that's part of the fun of being a little crazy, i'm never sure what i'm going to do, myself....


----------



## ANC (Mar 8, 2019)

Two arseholes and a dick, what can go wrong?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Will there be snacks?


I'm not bringing them.



lokie said:


> PC correctness, gender bias and women's day all in one thread is rare but within a few post ?
> 
> This calls for a shot of
> 
> ...


The guy with the pink shirt with the hair dryer looks like he's really _really_ into those balls.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 8, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> @curious2garden. Any good websites to self teach sewing? I just got my mother's old sewing machine and want to learn how to do basic things, mainly gonna be used for patches an rip repairs. I used to, kinda, know how to do it, so hopefully I can pick it up easily again.


I'm sure google would turn some. I just read the manual. I know, completely counterintuitive for that mutant Y chromosome


----------



## lokie (Mar 8, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not bringing them.
> 
> 
> 
> The guy with the pink shirt with the hair dryer looks like he's really _really_ into those balls.



Who can resist a set of beautiful balls?

Gaze into the balls! Behold the All Mighty Balls!





Dragon Balls are beautiful orbs that contain 3000 grams of pure cannabis oil, at a rate of 99% THC.


----------



## raratt (Mar 8, 2019)

lokie said:


> Who can resist a set of beautiful balls?
> 
> Gaze into the balls! Behold the All Mighty Balls!
> 
> ...


I need a bigger pipe...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2019)

lokie said:


> Who can resist a set of beautiful balls?
> 
> Gaze into the balls! Behold the All Mighty Balls!
> 
> ...


is that for real?


----------



## lokie (Mar 8, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> is that for real?


yes.

https://www.cannabis-mag.com/2018/12/26/dragon-balls-99-THC/












But because they're made from 99% pure THC concentrate, you have two options - and both require you to go for it. The dabbing and vaping are the only ways to smoke these famous Dragon Balls ...


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 8, 2019)

lokie said:


> yes.
> 
> https://www.cannabis-mag.com/2018/12/26/dragon-balls-99-THC/
> 
> ...


that looks like a long night of fuckery coming


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2019)

I should try dabs some day.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 8, 2019)

lokie said:


> Who can resist a set of beautiful balls?
> 
> Gaze into the balls! Behold the All Mighty Balls!
> 
> ...


looks like liquid fire


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 8, 2019)

I had a golf ball of dab once and thought that was huge. Didn't last nearly as long as I thought it would once my tolerance sky rocketed. Those are ridiculous. I'd want to break out the nectar collector and go to town until I'm cross-eyed.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 8, 2019)

I accomplished waking up from surgery. This shit sucks. They won’t take my catheter out till morning . Everyone has jokes cuz I’m a first timer.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 8, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> I accomplished waking up from surgery. This shit sucks. They won’t take my catheter out till morning . Everyone has jokes cuz I’m a first timer.


that's a good sign......just do what the doc's says, and you be out in no time mate...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 8, 2019)

I just got back from the grow shop. I bought a 200 gal raised bed. 50"dia x 24 deep. Changed my mind on building a bigger bed, this was cheap and I didn't need to reconfigure my room and tents this way. Gonna fill out one of my 4.5ft square tents with it. Should he be interesting, I'm gonna grow a little forest...lol.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 8, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> I accomplished waking up from surgery. This shit sucks. They won’t take my *catheter* out till morning . Everyone has jokes cuz I’m a first timer.


 That's one of the few medical procedures that make my guts knot up. Cut me open, replace parts, reconfigure things, radiate me, whatever. Leave my dick alone. Why can't they just use a vacuum like the dentist? They're sadist, that's why.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 8, 2019)

lokie said:


> Who can resist a set of beautiful balls?
> 
> Gaze into the balls! Behold the All Mighty Balls!
> 
> ...


----------



## too larry (Mar 8, 2019)

ANC said:


> How time's changed. I do almost all the "mothering" and I know other men like myself.


Until my wife retired I took care of the cooking and cleaning.


----------



## too larry (Mar 8, 2019)

raratt said:


> Youtube? Edit:


Several of my favorite bushcrafters and hikers make their own gear. Reallybigmonkey1 






and Joe Brewer come to mind.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 8, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> I accomplished waking up from surgery. This shit sucks. They won’t take my catheter out till morning . Everyone has jokes cuz I’m a first timer.


Didn't know you were ailin', hope all is well.


----------



## too larry (Mar 8, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Will there be snacks?


Several years ago there was a woman's conference from some church group here at my work. It was the first time they had met, and out of 12 women, 11 of them brought cakes. They come back once a year, and they have learned that folks like cake, but other food is alright too.


----------



## too larry (Mar 8, 2019)

Since I have been loading all those pine logs that are five months dead, I was under the impression I had gained some strength. Got a hold of a couple of logs from live trees, and I was brought back to reality. It took all I had to get the longer of these two on there.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 8, 2019)

Getting a cramp in my hand after trimming only a little more than 1/4 of this plant.
 
And yeah, that's trimmed (enough).


----------



## too larry (Mar 8, 2019)

It didn't help that I had smoked some #1 Random Bud X TPD. That shit makes my heart race sitting down. I spent a lot more time looking than actual dragging and loading.


----------



## too larry (Mar 8, 2019)

The wife tried a new recipe today. Bacon wrapped chicken breast stuffed with broc and sweet peppers. She put the leftover veggies in with the soy and rice. Not too bad. But next time we will do it unstuffed with less chicken and more veggies. Also going to try an onion in it.


----------



## raratt (Mar 8, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Getting a cramp in my hand after trimming only a little more than 1/4 of this plant.
> View attachment 4296711
> And yeah, that's trimmed (enough).


Shiney...


----------



## raratt (Mar 8, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> I accomplished waking up from surgery. This shit sucks. They won’t take my catheter out till morning . Everyone has jokes cuz I’m a first timer.


Get better soon...hospitals suck.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 8, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> I accomplished waking up from surgery. This shit sucks. They won’t take my catheter out till morning . Everyone has jokes cuz I’m a first timer.


Get better quickly! Since you're in FL I'm going to guess TURP


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 8, 2019)

too larry said:


> The wife tried a new recipe today. Bacon wrapped chicken breast stuffed with broc and sweet peppers. She put the leftover veggies in with the soy and rice. Not too bad. But next time we will do it unstuffed with less chicken and more veggies. Also going to try an onion in it.
> 
> View attachment 4296714


Mmmm more bacon, less rice ;D


----------



## raratt (Mar 8, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Mmmm more bacon, less rice ;D


A girl after my own heart. Bacon cures all...lol


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2019)

raratt said:


> A girl after my own heart. Bacon cures all...lol


 ... but a select few cure bacon


----------



## raratt (Mar 8, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> ... but a select few cure bacon


Not all bellies are created equal.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 8, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Didn't know you were ailin', hope all is well.


Been battling this for 2yrs. They performed a, Lap Sigmoid Calectomy ( colon resection)

Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Been battling this for 2yrs. They performed a, Lap Sigmoid Calectomy ( colon resection)
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes.


 Sounds like a pain in the


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 8, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Been battling this for 2yrs. They performed a, Lap Sigmoid Calectomy ( colon resection)
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes.


Sorry, how soon can you eat normal man food? Tapioca must be inhumane torture


----------



## too larry (Mar 8, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> ... but a select few cure bacon


As a kid one of my chores was keeping the smokehouse fire smoldering.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 8, 2019)

I wanted a little chicken sandwich, so I set my toaster oven and popped in the chicken patty. I keep my glass blender on top of my toaster oven (I don't use the oven that often), and while lifting it up its base cord got stuck and down went the glass blender. It exploded, and now I'm in this awkward position after attempting an acrobatic move to save the blender. Bare feet, I can't take a step anywhere and my legs are spread into a deep lunge position. Plus, I'm still holding the blender's base. My sink is about four feet behind me, I wonder if I can jump-pivot and land on sitting on it without taking a step??? I put the base down slowly, and pushed up with as much force as I could from the leg beneath me, pivoted off the other foot and landed sitting_ in _the sink. Which at the time had a large salad bowl full of water soaking in it. The splash my ass made in that bowl sent water up the wall to the ceiling. Now I notice blood dripping, but I'm not sure from where. Time for some careful checking. It was from the inside of my left foot, and I noticed several small glass shrapnel pieces in that leg. I picked them out gently one by one, and a tiny bloody stream started from each hole left behind. I made it to the bathroom to clean myself up, looked a little gnarly in there when I was through. I got the shop vac and sucked up most of the smaller pieces, put the larger glass pieces in a box, then mopped the area twice while wearing boots. I carefully walked the area barefoot, I believe I got all of it. I just meant to take a quick break from practicing and eat a little chicken, jesus christ. Wasted an hour and killed my buzz. If any of you laugh at any of this I will be SO fucking pissed off...


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 8, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I wanted a little chicken sandwich, so I set my toaster oven and popped in the chicken patty. I keep my glass blender on top of my toaster oven (I don't use the oven that often), and while lifting it up its base cord got stuck and down went the glass blender. It exploded, and now I'm in this awkward position after attempting an acrobatic move to save the blender. Bare feet, I can't take a step anywhere and my legs are spread into a deep lunge position. Plus, I'm still holding the blender's base. My sink is about four feet behind me, I wonder if I can jump-pivot and land on sitting on it without taking a step??? I put the base down slowly, and pushed up with as much force as I could from the leg beneath me, pivoted off the other foot and landed sitting_ in _the sink. Which at the time had a large salad bowl full of water soaking in it. The splash my ass made in that bowl sent water up the wall to the ceiling. Now I notice blood dripping, but I'm not sure from where. Time for some careful checking. It was from the inside of my left foot, and I noticed several small glass shrapnel pieces in that leg. I picked them out gently one by one, and a tiny bloody stream started from each hole left behind. I made it to the bathroom to clean myself up, looked a little gnarly in there when I was through. I got the shop vac and sucked up most of the smaller pieces, put the larger glass pieces in a box, then mopped the area twice while wearing boots. I carefully walked the area barefoot, I believe I got all of it. I just meant to take a quick break from practicing and eat a little chicken, jesus christ. Wasted an hour and killed my buzz. If any of you laugh at any of this I will be SO fucking pissed off...


Get bent.
That was fucking hillarious.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 8, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Get bent.
> That was fucking hillarious.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 8, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I wanted a little chicken sandwich, so I set my toaster oven and popped in the chicken patty. I keep my glass blender on top of my toaster oven (I don't use the oven that often), and while lifting it up its base cord got stuck and down went the glass blender. It exploded, and now I'm in this awkward position after attempting an acrobatic move to save the blender. Bare feet, I can't take a step anywhere and my legs are spread into a deep lunge position. Plus, I'm still holding the blender's base. My sink is about four feet behind me, I wonder if I can jump-pivot and land on sitting on it without taking a step??? I put the base down slowly, and pushed up with as much force as I could from the leg beneath me, pivoted off the other foot and landed sitting_ in _the sink. Which at the time had a large salad bowl full of water soaking in it. The splash my ass made in that bowl sent water up the wall to the ceiling. Now I notice blood dripping, but I'm not sure from where. Time for some careful checking. It was from the inside of my left foot, and I noticed several small glass shrapnel pieces in that leg. I picked them out gently one by one, and a tiny bloody stream started from each hole left behind. I made it to the bathroom to clean myself up, looked a little gnarly in there when I was through. I got the shop vac and sucked up most of the smaller pieces, put the larger glass pieces in a box, then mopped the area twice while wearing boots. I carefully walked the area barefoot, I believe I got all of it. I just meant to take a quick break from practicing and eat a little chicken, jesus christ. Wasted an hour and killed my buzz. If any of you laugh at any of this I will be SO fucking pissed off...


Now your leg will go septic and gangrenous , you know what happens next. Good thing you play string


----------



## raratt (Mar 8, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I wanted a little chicken sandwich, so I set my toaster oven and popped in the chicken patty. I keep my glass blender on top of my toaster oven (I don't use the oven that often), and while lifting it up its base cord got stuck and down went the glass blender. It exploded, and now I'm in this awkward position after attempting an acrobatic move to save the blender. Bare feet, I can't take a step anywhere and my legs are spread into a deep lunge position. Plus, I'm still holding the blender's base. My sink is about four feet behind me, I wonder if I can jump-pivot and land on sitting on it without taking a step??? I put the base down slowly, and pushed up with as much force as I could from the leg beneath me, pivoted off the other foot and landed sitting_ in _the sink. Which at the time had a large salad bowl full of water soaking in it. The splash my ass made in that bowl sent water up the wall to the ceiling. Now I notice blood dripping, but I'm not sure from where. Time for some careful checking. It was from the inside of my left foot, and I noticed several small glass shrapnel pieces in that leg. I picked them out gently one by one, and a tiny bloody stream started from each hole left behind. I made it to the bathroom to clean myself up, looked a little gnarly in there when I was through. I got the shop vac and sucked up most of the smaller pieces, put the larger glass pieces in a box, then mopped the area twice while wearing boots. I carefully walked the area barefoot, I believe I got all of it. I just meant to take a quick break from practicing and eat a little chicken, jesus christ. Wasted an hour and killed my buzz. If any of you laugh at any of this I will be SO fucking pissed off...


Sounds like my world, laughing with not at, not much else to do.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 8, 2019)

raratt said:


> Sounds like my world, laughing with not at, not much else to do.



Your world sucks


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 8, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Now your leg will go septic and gangrenous , you know what happens next. Good thing you play string


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 9, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Sorry, how soon can you eat normal man food? Tapioca must be inhumane torture


Man food idk, at this point I’ll take anything. Haven’t eaten since Wednesday.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 9, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


>


So sweet!
Is that a E.H. Roth he's playing? I'm still trying to learn how to hold mine.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 9, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Man food idk, at this point I’ll take anything. Haven’t eaten since Wednesday.


Ensure helped me alot, also a food supplement called "Raw Organic Meal" drink.
I was having digestive issues after a dose of Cipro, that prompted my resection, afterwards I have even more issues.
6 month ck up- "Dr. I'm afraid to say this again but.."

Good Luck


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 9, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> So sweet!
> Is that a E.H. Roth he's playing? I'm still trying to learn how to hold mine.


Lol. His Strad is sweet and is worth over $3 million. Fucking crazy prices for those old Italian master violins...


----------



## ANC (Mar 9, 2019)

Made it rain again, bought my daughter some school shoes too.
She finally is a size 1. Daddy's big girl. Had an interview with her teacher in the week. the kid is pretty much off the charts with most things.
But, I already knew that.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 9, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I wanted a little chicken sandwich, so I set my toaster oven and popped in the chicken patty. I keep my glass blender on top of my toaster oven (I don't use the oven that often), and while lifting it up its base cord got stuck and down went the glass blender. It exploded, and now I'm in this awkward position after attempting an acrobatic move to save the blender. Bare feet, I can't take a step anywhere and my legs are spread into a deep lunge position. Plus, I'm still holding the blender's base. My sink is about four feet behind me, I wonder if I can jump-pivot and land on sitting on it without taking a step??? I put the base down slowly, and pushed up with as much force as I could from the leg beneath me, pivoted off the other foot and landed sitting_ in _the sink. Which at the time had a large salad bowl full of water soaking in it. The splash my ass made in that bowl sent water up the wall to the ceiling. Now I notice blood dripping, but I'm not sure from where. Time for some careful checking. It was from the inside of my left foot, and I noticed several small glass shrapnel pieces in that leg. I picked them out gently one by one, and a tiny bloody stream started from each hole left behind. I made it to the bathroom to clean myself up, looked a little gnarly in there when I was through. I got the shop vac and sucked up most of the smaller pieces, put the larger glass pieces in a box, then mopped the area twice while wearing boots. I carefully walked the area barefoot, I believe I got all of it. I just meant to take a quick break from practicing and eat a little chicken, jesus christ. Wasted an hour and killed my buzz. If any of you laugh at any of this I will be SO fucking pissed off...


Oh gawd that was hilarious! Now I'm switching to mom mode. We don't have hooves, wear your shoes (unless you are in bed)! LOL thanks Tyler I needed that laugh.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 9, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Oh gawd that was hilarious! Now I'm switching to mom mode. We don't have hooves, wear your shoes (unless you are in bed)! LOL thanks Tyler I needed that laugh.


Shut the door, what are we doing heating/cooling the outside?











Sorry, flashback.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 9, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Shut the door, *what are we doing heating/cooling the outside?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Were you born in a barn ;D


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 9, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Man food idk, at this point I’ll take anything. Haven’t eaten since Wednesday.


Thank god it was done through a laparascope. I hope you are better soon.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 9, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> *Were you born in a barn ;D


:::in his hungover goat voice:::; Noooooooooo!!!......


----------



## raratt (Mar 9, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Now your leg will go septic and gangrenous , you know what happens next. Good thing you play string


----------



## raratt (Mar 9, 2019)

For the second time in 3 years the state of California has decided to "randomly" pick my tax return to require more documentation to verify I am who I am. I guess with all the people getting ripped off is is a good thing they check, just a pain having to do it by snail mail.


----------



## athomegrowing (Mar 9, 2019)

I started my DWC project ahead of schedule by designing the Bubble Jug (1G), and Bubble Carafe (1.75L).


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 9, 2019)

raratt said:


> For the second time in 3 years the state of California has decided to "randomly" pick my tax return to require more documentation to verify I am who I am. I guess with all the people getting ripped off is is a good thing they check, just a pain having to do it by snail mail.


What more "verification" do they require?


----------



## raratt (Mar 9, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> What more "verification" do they require?


DL scan, 1099, fill out a paper with socials. I checked on the FTB website, it is legit.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 9, 2019)

I woke up after a week of fever dreams.

Now, I'm just congested, sick to my stomach and have a touch of diarrhea, and my entire rib cage feels like I got sacked repeatedly by a bunch of very mean 315 lb. tacklers.

And these antibiotic tablets feel like swallowing a hotdog bun whole. I've just started cutting them in half and taking the 2 pieces.

I'm in no shape for a dix test.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 9, 2019)

Tbones anyone?
 
Had a bull that needed to be put down.


----------



## raratt (Mar 9, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> Tbones anyone?
> View attachment 4297241
> Had a bull that needed to be put down.


Sucks you lost the bull, good you can use the meat. I'm just doing a roast on the Q.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 9, 2019)

raratt said:


> Sucks you lost the bull, good you can use the meat. I'm just doing a roast on the Q.


He got mean. Started charging us everytime we went to feed or anything. 

It's no biggie. We have a couple other you ger bulls. One was bottled raised and he is real friendly.


----------



## raratt (Mar 9, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> He got mean. Started charging us everytime we went to feed or anything.
> 
> It's no biggie. We have a couple other you ger bulls. One was bottled raised and he is real friendly.


Reminds me of a joke about an old and young bull...lol


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 9, 2019)

raratt said:


> Reminds me of a joke about an old and young bull...lol


Yes thats a good un. Let er rip bro


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Mar 9, 2019)

That's it, beat me to it. I was trying to find the joke thread...lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 9, 2019)

Just bought a 2010 dodge caravan and already had to replace the return line to the powersteering.. grrr


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 9, 2019)

farmerfischer said:


> Just bought a 2010 dodge caravan and already had to replace the return line to the powersteering.. grrr


Helluva lot better than the stoopid Saturn Vue my wife bought. I been keeping two garages afloat this winter getting stuff fixed. What a giant piece of crap.


----------



## too larry (Mar 9, 2019)

I'm suffering from a basketball and weed hangover this afternoon. The Noles had a noon eastern tip, and they didn't start playing until about 1 o'clock. We won, but played from behind the first 3/4 of the game. Too much stress for what should have been an easy game.

I've been smoking Ass Cheese f2 at work for the last 3 weeks or so, and was starting to not get as high off it. Just a couple one hitters of crumbles left, so I broke out some Poly Shunk 1.5 ({triangle kush cookies x nightcap} x sinmint) X shit/skunk to go with my 1/4 slice of canna cranberry orange muffin loaf. Got me pretty high. Of all the Shunks, the PS 1.5 is the strongest.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 9, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I woke up after a week of fever dreams.
> 
> Now, I'm just congested, sick to my stomach and have a touch of diarrhea, and my entire rib cage feels like I got sacked repeatedly by a bunch of very mean 315 lb. tacklers.
> 
> ...


Good afternoon, would boofing recommend itself for those pills, feel better.

I have malaise and a fever; the flu. I see the doctor Tuesday so hopefully I'll be feeling well enough. Funny canceling a doctors appointment because I'm ill  I simply wouldn't have the patience for the drivel.


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 9, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Good afternoon, would boofing recommend itself for those pills, feel better.
> 
> I have malaise and a fever; the flu. I see the doctor Tuesday so hopefully I'll be feeling well enough. Funny canceling a doctors appointment because I'm ill  I simply wouldn't have the patience for the drivel.


Get well soon guys


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 9, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Good afternoon, would boofing recommend itself for those pills, feel better.
> 
> I have malaise and a fever; the flu. I see the doctor Tuesday so hopefully I'll be feeling well enough. Funny canceling a doctors appointment because I'm ill  I simply wouldn't have the patience for the drivel.


May it pass quickly.

It's nice to be half way through and on the other side.

Of course it would be nicer to not be sick at all, but how else to I test my aging immune system and catch up on 'listening' to Netflix because it's still hard to keep my eyes open more than 30 minutes.


----------



## raratt (Mar 9, 2019)

I cleaned and filled the hummingbird feeders, got puppy food and refilled the beer shelf prior to it raining a bit today. Hit and miss showers, so not a washout at least. Thawing some brats to throw on the smoker in a bit, they don't take long. Going to put some "harissa" styled rub on them. Has some good heat to it, never tried it before. @ANC might know what it is.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 9, 2019)

raratt said:


> I cleaned and filled the hummingbird feeders, got puppy food and refilled the beer shelf prior to it raining a bit today. Hit and miss showers, so not a washout at least. Thawing some brats to throw on the smoker in a bit, they don't take long. Going to put some "harissa" styled rub on them. Has some good heat to it, never tried it before. @ANC might know what it is.


It's delicious. Hub introduced me to the stuff back in the 1980s. He got stuck on it during his embassy re-supply runs.


----------



## ANC (Mar 9, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> What more "verification" do they require?


dick pic


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 10, 2019)

Daylight Savings is really fucking me up, I was wondering why I'm still up. Went to check on my grow room before bed, and it was dark and cool. Thought I had an equipment failure, then I realized it was DST. Such a stupid tradition, let's get over it already...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 10, 2019)

i was always told it was for the farmers...all the farmers i've ever asked hate it too...
i'm with you, get rid of it


----------



## ANC (Mar 10, 2019)

America sure is strange... aeroplanes that make stripes in the sky and daylight savings.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2019)

ANC said:


> America sure is strange... aeroplanes that make stripes in the sky and daylight savings.


I remember the Year of Dark Mornings
https://www.mercurynews.com/2016/10/30/the-year-daylight-saving-time-went-too-far/


----------



## raratt (Mar 10, 2019)

ANC said:


> dick pic


That's what I said, drivers licence.


----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i was always told it was for the farmers...all the farmers i've ever asked hate it too...
> i'm with you, get rid of it


The sun comes up and goes down at the same time, no matter what we call it. This is a holdover from The Great War in 1917-18.

I like standard time, but Florida is trying to get locked into daylight savings time year round. Can't get congress to act on it.


----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2019)

I got home from work at 0200 which turned into 0300. Had to be back at 0930.

Reminds me of crossing the AO. You would lose an hour of watch going one way, but have an extra hour going the other way.


----------



## lokie (Mar 10, 2019)

too larry said:


> I got home from work at 0200 which turned into 0300. Had to be back at 0930.
> 
> Reminds me of crossing the AO. You would lose an hour of watch going one way, but have an extra hour going the other way.


true. However that's little consolation for the hangover and having to get up that extra hour. early.


----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2019)

My favorite time change story: Two of my buddies worked construction 25-30 years ago. All morning my friend TT had been bitching about the time change, how it had robbed him of an hour's sleep. At lunch him and LC road down a dirt road to burn one and a coon crossed the road in front of them. LC said, "that coon is all screwed up from the time change too."


----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2019)

lokie said:


> true. However that's little consolation for the hangover and having to get up that extra hour. early.


The older I get, the worse lack of sleep is treating me. It seems I have late nights and early mornings every weekend now. Some of the businesses that do what we do was damaged in the hurricane, and we picked up a bunch of new customers. I'm working 6 nights a week most weeks.


----------



## raratt (Mar 10, 2019)

I figured out how to reset the time on my watch.


----------



## lokie (Mar 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> I figured out how to reset the time on my watch.














In the past I have just left my watch alone and just lived without changing it.


----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> I figured out how to reset the time on my watch.


I've still got that to do. Most of the time I have to Google it.

I was driving slow down my road so I could hear the BBC headlines at 0200 before I got to the house. I was able to change the car clock an hour and a minute while underway.


----------



## raratt (Mar 10, 2019)

The paint is worn off where the buttons are, but luckily they inlaid the letters so in the right light I can still see what the buttons do.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 10, 2019)

too larry said:


> My favorite time change story: Two of my buddies worked construction 25-30 years ago. All morning my friend TT had been bitching about the time change, how it had robbed him of an hour's sleep. At lunch him and LC road down a dirt road to burn one and a coon crossed the road in front of them. LC said, "that coon is all screwed up from the time change too."



That's pretty racist, but I understand it was a different time. We'll let the first one slide...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 10, 2019)

I made stoner snacks


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 10, 2019)

farmerfischer said:


> Just bought a 2010 dodge caravan and already had to replace the return line to the powersteering.. grrr


Get ready to do more. They are crap.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 10, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I made stoner snacks


That all looks amazing. I feel a bromance a brewin'...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> I figured out how to reset the time on my watch.


i quit wearing a watch when i started carrying a cell phone...just seemed redundant


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 10, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I made stoner snacks


^ why you were in the horsepital


----------



## SatIndy (Mar 10, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i quit wearing a watch when i started carrying a cell phone...just seemed redundant


These days, it's just easier to spot the medics or nurses... who need that second hand for vitals.


----------



## raratt (Mar 10, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i quit wearing a watch when i started carrying a cell phone...just seemed redundant


I don't carry a cellphone.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 10, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> That all looks amazing. I feel a bromance a brewin'...


Trade ya for some shortcake


----------



## Couch_Lock (Mar 10, 2019)

Put up a 4' x 4' x 80 inch tent in an area that had 82 inches of overhead clearance, avoiding shut off valves and copper tubing. A royal PITA, glad its done. Hung one light so far, the Timber 2 VL....transplanted a young seedling, helped a friend move also. Im beat up.

Tomorrow I'll add a 6" Lasko fan, a CMH to hang too. Humidifier is enroute.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> I don't carry a cellphone.


i remember those days....fondly...i'm contemplating turning the phone off and just using it to play games while i'm waiting on shit...


----------



## raratt (Mar 10, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i remember those days....fondly...i'm contemplating turning the phone off and just using it to play games while i'm waiting on shit...


I always get the "just text me..." If I want to talk to someone I'll just call, I don't text.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Mar 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> I always get the "just text me..." If I want to talk to someone I'll just call, I don't text.


I always get asked to add my mobile # number on websites or certain transactions, never an option to just enter a reg phone number. I had a fancy smart phone, my first bill was almost $200 I brought that fucker back to Verizon soon after. Paid a huge fee but in the end? totally worth ditching it./


----------



## raratt (Mar 10, 2019)

Damn, storm rolling in from the east, that is rare...they usually die off once they roll off the mountains. Wonder if it will snow...lol


----------



## raratt (Mar 10, 2019)

Couch_Lock said:


> I always get asked to add my mobile # number on websites or certain transactions, never an option to just enter a reg phone number. I had a fancy smart phone, my first bill was almost $200 I brought that fucker back to Verizon soon after. Paid a huge fee but in the end? totally worth ditching it./


I have a cheap flip phone I pay $15 up front a month. If I want to get on the web I have my laptop, I probably couldn't read anything on a phone anyway.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> I always get the "just text me..." If I want to talk to someone I'll just call, I don't text.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> I always get the "just text me..." If I want to talk to someone I'll just call, I don't text.


Complete opposite. Don't call me. I won't answer. Text me and I'll get back whenever.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2019)

Government is taking comments on de-scheduling cannabis:

https://www.regulations.gov/documen...vOa3fzHhTzoWlkG2bplZ-FeevibJrnlSA8Nzu5Kv-Z0lg

Send comments by 3-14!!!


----------



## neosapien (Mar 10, 2019)

Learned how to take apart a washer and pull a sock from the pump housing. That was fun. Am pretty excited that was the only actual problem.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 10, 2019)

neosapien said:


> Learned how to take apart a washer and pull a sock from the pump housing. That was fun. Am pretty excited that was the only actual problem.


I like when you disconnect, flip it sideways, and there are ball bearings on the floor.

That's when you know you're fucked.


----------



## raratt (Mar 10, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Complete opposite. Don't call me. I won't answer. Text me and I'll get back whenever.


I usually don't call people either, the phone in the house is for my wife mostly.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 10, 2019)

neosapien said:


> Learned how to take apart a washer and pull a sock from the pump housing. That was fun. Am pretty excited that was the only actual problem.


God damn socks ruin everything don't they.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 10, 2019)

Mohican said:


> Government is taking comments on de-scheduling cannabis:
> 
> https://www.regulations.gov/documen...vOa3fzHhTzoWlkG2bplZ-FeevibJrnlSA8Nzu5Kv-Z0lg
> 
> Send comments by 3-14!!!


holy fuck i's like to read some of those comments....."Weed is gud,legulize it!"...."Weed cured my herpes"..."weed got me pregnant then ran off"...ever notice on the news when they interview a witness to something, they seem to pick the dumbest fucker in the crowd?....those are the same people that will send in comments like "weed cured my uncle's friend's cat's pimples.".....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> I usually don't call people either, the phone in the house is for my wife mostly.


my response to my phone ringing is a wince usually, and for some reason, i kind of try to sneak a look at it, to see who it is....which even i think is kind of stupid...they can't see me...maybe it makes me feel better when i decide not to pick up...i can convince myself i didn't actually see it...if i try hard, and smoke enough hash


----------



## raratt (Mar 10, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> my response to my phone ringing is a wince usually, and for some reason, i kind of try to sneak a look at it, to see who it is....which even i think is kind of stupid...they can't see me...maybe it makes me feel better when i decide not to pick up...i can convince myself i didn't actually see it...if i try hard, and smoke enough hash


We get all kinds of BS robocalls The Indian guy from MIcrosoft calls too. I had a discussion with him about how much I love my goat in my best Apu voice, I figured he was fair game for lying...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> We get all kinds of BS robocalls The Indian guy from MIcrosoft calls too. I had a discussion with him about how much I love my goat in my best Apu voice, I figured he was fair game for lying...


i just sit the phone right in front of the tv speaker and ignore it for a few minutes...most of the time they're gone...one time i had a real fan of w/e show i was watching, had to hang up on them after about 15 minutes....


----------



## raratt (Mar 10, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i just sit the phone right in front of the tv speaker and ignore it for a few minutes...most of the time they're gone...one time i had a real fan of w/e show i was watching, had to hang up on them after about 15 minutes....


Sports whistle, like the refs use.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> Sports whistle, like the refs use.


i have an air horn, but i don't want to hear it myself...i had a thought about recording a song whose only lyrics were "fuck you, quit calling me" to the tune of "shoo fly, don't bother me"....and playing it whenever they called, but my luck i'd get some fucknut that actually liked it and called me ten times a day just to hear it


----------



## raratt (Mar 10, 2019)

You have to start talking quieter and quieter first so they are straining to hear you, possibly turning up their headset, then hit them with it.


----------



## raratt (Mar 10, 2019)

I had a dude that called me back after I called him a MF because I was tired of it, he called back and asked for Mr MF. asshole...lol


----------



## raratt (Mar 10, 2019)

https://consumercomplaints.fcc.gov/hc/en-us


----------



## SatIndy (Mar 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> We get all kinds of BS robocalls The Indian guy from MIcrosoft calls too. I had a discussion with him about how much I love my goat in my best Apu voice, I figured he was fair game for lying...


Just tell the MS imposters they must be mistaken because you don't have a computer.


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 10, 2019)

I saw this thread and thought I'd just have to answer. Lol. Very happy to say the new flowering room is fully operational, lightproofed and has some plants starting on their first day of flower tomorrow. No more one room only setup. Yay. I can now preserve genetics with mother's and clones. Yay again. Just had to get that out lmfao. It's a milestone step for me in achieving that. Lmfao.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 10, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i have an air horn, but i don't want to hear it myself...i had a thought about recording a song whose only lyrics were "fuck you, quit calling me" to the tune of "shoo fly, don't bother me"....and playing it whenever they called, but my luck i'd get some fucknut that actually liked it and called me ten times a day just to hear it





raratt said:


> https://consumercomplaints.fcc.gov/hc/en-us


John Oliver show just had a great piece on robocalIs and the current total assholes in charge of the FCC.

Check it out if you get the chance.

Another part of the Trump swamp.

They know all about it, don't care one bit.


----------



## thump easy (Mar 11, 2019)

Just wood working for Coachella fest 2019 Art department ill after the event ill let you know its pimp!!!


----------



## Couch_Lock (Mar 11, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> my response to my phone ringing is a wince usually, and for some reason, i kind of try to sneak a look at it, to see who it is....which even i think is kind of stupid...they can't see me...maybe it makes me feel better when i decide not to pick up...i can convince myself i didn't actually see it...if i try hard, and smoke enough hash


Phone numbers show up on my TV screen in the LR....if Im watchin TV and the phone rings I answer if I recognize the number. I'm not gettin up for a telemarketer or a robocall


----------



## ANC (Mar 11, 2019)

The phone is there for your convenience, not other people's.
Didn't do much today. Had the obligatory good Monday morning nap, then I took about 50 clones during a brownout. Was more fun outdoors than sitting in the house with no power. The power came back before I was done.
I still need to go clean up though.
I just went for cloning in rockwool this time as the power is too unreliable at the moment. Killed all the clones in my last batch, I take large clones (3 fists long) so it takes a while to regrow enough cuttings.

The situation with the bugs looks really good in the mother room, it is like the new leaves belong to another plant, with no new bite marks anywhere. I'm glad they came right as I was on the edge of hitting the room with chloronicotinyl systemic.


----------



## 420God (Mar 11, 2019)

I love this new #trashtag that's becoming a thing but it sucks that I'm snowed in and can't participate. I'd love to go to a beach for a day even if it's just to pick up garbage.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2019)

Today I accomplish nothing! My head is pounding like a jackhammer. Whenever I forget how alcohol makes me feel, wine is there to remind me. 

I made bubble hash yesterday. Super easy and I ended up with a lot! I got a little stir happy on the second wash so it was a bit greener than I wanted.


----------



## lokie (Mar 11, 2019)

Couch_Lock said:


> Phone numbers show up on my TV screen in the LR....if Im watchin TV and the phone rings I answer if I recognize the number. I'm not gettin up for a telemarketer or a robocall


We don't have a landline any longer. Why pay for something we don't use?
 

_*All*_ incoming calls are screened. My cell phone is set to silent ring. If it is an unknown number calling
the phone will never ring. A select *few *numbers have a distinctive ring programed. Even if I do know the number, 
I may not answer.

There is *only 1* number I will answer *any time* it rings.

If I don't know the number the call goes straight to V-mail. 
It is worth note that nuisance calls never leave a V-mail. 


I immediately block all numbers that are determined to be robo to prevent them calling again.

There are too many







The Sound of Silence - Pentatonix


----------



## Jesselikes2grow (Mar 11, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Today I accomplish nothing! My head is pounding like a jackhammer. Whenever I forget how alcohol makes me feel, wine is there to remind me.
> 
> I made bubble hash yesterday. Super easy and I ended up with a lot! I got a little stir happy on the second wash so it was a bit greener than I wanted.
> 
> View attachment 4298293


Looks like your hangover cure there on the plate lol. That and water. Lol. I did the same thing a few weekends ago. Ruined my plans of accomplishing anything for that Saturday lmfao.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2019)

Jesselikes2grow said:


> Looks like your hangover cure there on the plate lol. That and water. Lol. I did the same thing a few weekends ago. Ruined my plans of accomplishing anything for that Saturday lmfao.


I don't think I could stomach smoking anything without puking. It's pretty wet so I haven't had a chance to sample it yet.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 11, 2019)

Howdy everyone......hope everyone had a good weekend. 

For the people who are sick and stuff....get well soon......home made chicken soup....

Welp i'm off to work

oh and if i haven't told ya...this losing 1hr sucks....got me all messed up.....


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 11, 2019)

Couch_Lock said:


> I always get asked to add my mobile # number on websites or certain transactions, never an option to just enter a reg phone number. I had a fancy smart phone, my first bill was almost $200 I brought that fucker back to Verizon soon after. Paid a huge fee but in the end? totally worth ditching it./


Total wireless is a prepaid service that operates on Verizon 4g lte and is 35 a month for u limited calls and text and 6 gigs of data. More lines and it gets cheaper. 4 lines is a 100 a month. 

Phones arent that exspensive anymore.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 11, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> Total wireless is a prepaid service that operates on Verizon 4g lte and is 35 a month for u limited calls and text and 6 gigs of data. More lines and it gets cheaper. 4 lines is a 100 a month.
> 
> Phones arent that exspensive anymore.


same service i have...works pretty good, not sure about nation wide, but they apparently have good coverage in the south east


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2019)

I wish we could get plans that cheap. We pay almost $260 per month for two phones with unlimited international texting and 20gb shared data.


----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2019)

Bright lite in sky this morning. I don't remember the last clear day we have had. Supposed to possibly make 70 by Sat. Peach tree is starting to bloom. Puppy found the wires going to the inground sprinkler switch. Guess I'll have to grab some PVC and make a conduit to protect the wires, and make a little fence around the riser.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 11, 2019)

all i know is i have a cell phone, works pretty well throughout texas.....wife takes care of the stuff....


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 11, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> same service i have...works pretty good, not sure about nation wide, but they apparently have good coverage in the south east


It works anywhere Verizon works. 

I started with one line then my wife and then my mom and her mom. It's $100 for four lines and plenty of data. I do the auto pay for 5% off. $95 for 4 lines and you cant beat that. 

The only down side is you dont get exspensive phones for free. They do have the option to make payments on the exspensive models. I use a $150 phone we got on sale for $75. It does everything I need and more.

Its how I browse this site to keep anonymous.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 11, 2019)

who knew?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 11, 2019)

My Boerboel loves to see who's at the door when somebody knocks and he seems to pick up my negative vibe when they show up + he can literally push me aside to get to the porch.

They don't hang around long.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 11, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> It works anywhere Verizon works.
> 
> I started with one line then my wife and then my mom and her mom. It's $100 for four lines and plenty of data. I do the auto pay for 5% off. $95 for 4 lines and you cant beat that.
> 
> ...


i got lucky and got the huge ass zte phablet on sale for 150 bucks, before they quit selling them...i really like it, dropped it a few times and it shakes it off, has a huge screen, decent battery life, fair amount of memory....i hope they clear the shit up with China so i can get another one...
https://www.pdevice.com/product/zte-max-duo-lte-price-specs


----------



## too larry (Mar 11, 2019)

raratt said:


> I don't carry a cellphone.


Nor do I.


----------



## too larry (Mar 11, 2019)

Yesterday on the way home a Fox squirrel ran out in front of me. I locked up the brakes and missed him. Then 200 yards later another did the same thing, and I ran over this one. I was real upset. In an effort to make me feel better, my wife told me about the baseball coach at Bristol getting electrocuted. He was on a forklift and got into the powerline. His wife and son ran to him. It killed the coach and his wife, and the son is in bad shape. I didn't feel as bad about hitting the squirrel after that.


----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My Boerboel loves to see who's at the door when somebody knocks and he seems to pick up my negative vibe when they show up + he can literally push me aside to get to the porch.
> 
> They don't hang around long.
> 
> View attachment 4298433


Our last dog had what we called her big girl bark and it was kinda scary. She was a Pit Bull also so that scared people anyway. She probably would have licked them to death if they came in the house though. Our new puppy has a puppy bark that wouldn't scare anything...lol. She just stared at the front door when a salesman rang the bell when she was sleeping, I think I need to have a talk with her...


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 11, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My Boerboel loves to see who's at the door when somebody knocks and he seems to pick up my negative vibe when they show up + he can literally push me aside to get to the porch.
> 
> They don't hang around long.
> 
> View attachment 4298433


My cue for "them" was "Jesus Loves You". I barely got the _"Jeez..."_ out and the dogs knew the rest. Few folks lingered on the porch, lol.


----------



## ANC (Mar 11, 2019)

Cheap phones can be awesome. That is why I use the Xaiomi phones. My entry level phone has 32gb storage and was barely $100.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 12, 2019)

Just another day at the office!
I received some collaboration work to make extracts.


----------



## ANC (Mar 12, 2019)

See, that is why I say, the little weed I grow is not contributing anything to the drug trade.


----------



## drx6x (Mar 12, 2019)

transplanted some ladies


----------



## lokie (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Mar 12, 2019)

drx6x said:


> transplanted some ladies


Looks nice. What lights are they under? T5?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Mar 12, 2019)

ANC said:


> See, that is why I say, the little weed I grow is not contributing anything to the drug trade.


The Barcelona residents signed over their right to grow at home to the club, to form an association, whereby they make ‘contributions’ to the club for growing for them. That’s what we sign up to.
Hard to comment on an industry in spain that you are very unfamiliar with .


----------



## drx6x (Mar 12, 2019)

lokie said:


> Looks nice. What lights are they under? T5?


There under 7 20w led strip lights. This is my veg closet 2nd shelf. 1st shelf has 5 20ws, for younger plants. Once there ready they go into the flower tents under chilled logic pucks. a 2x4 and a 4x4


----------



## ANC (Mar 12, 2019)

You misinterpreted my post...
Some people think growing any weed, is a boon to the crooks.
I was just saying, I grow such a tiny amount at a time compared to that.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 12, 2019)

too larry said:


> Yesterday on the way home a Fox squirrel ran out in front of me. I locked up the brakes and missed him. Then 200 yards later another did the same thing, and I ran over this one. I was real upset. In an effort to make me feel better, my wife told me about the baseball coach at Bristol getting electrocuted. He was on a forklift and got into the powerline. His wife and son ran to him. It killed the coach and his wife, and the son is in bad shape. I didn't feel as bad about hitting the squirrel after that.


Can't like that.

Jeepers, you really know how to start the day on an upbeat note.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 12, 2019)

I made a yin-yang omelet this morning. (broccoli / spam)


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 12, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I made a yin-yang omelet this morning. (broccoli / spam)
> View attachment 4298878


looks yummy....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 12, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> looks yummy....


It's one of my favorite recipes.
We always have steamed broccoli in the fridge, so it was easy. Just had to chop the brocolli up good before mixing with eggs. 
The thing that really brings it all together is the Tillamook pepper jack cheese in the middle. 
Diced spam & cheese bring plenty of salt, so no seasoning is needed.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 12, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's one of my favorite recipes.
> We always have steamed broccoli in the fridge, so it was easy. Just had to chop the brocolli up good before mixing with eggs.
> The thing that really brings it all together is the Tillamook pepper jack cheese in the middle.
> Diced spam & cheese bring plenty of salt, so no seasoning is needed.


killer....making me hungry while i'm in the room.....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 12, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> killer....making me hungry while i'm in the room.....


I'm full and there are a couple of bites leftover. My dogs will be thrilled! 

Hopefully it won't make them gassy. 
Broccoli dog farts sound terrible...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 12, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I made a yin-yang omelet this morning. (broccoli / spam)
> View attachment 4298878


You had me right up until the "S" word.
I ate a F*ck ton of pig noses & anuses as a youngster so no more for this guy!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 12, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You had me right up until the "S" word.
> I ate a F*ck ton of pig noses & anuses as a youngster so no more for this guy!


I don't eat it often, but spam can be really good in some recipes. 
Spam & potato cheese soup is killer.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 12, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I don't eat it often, but spam can be really good in some recipes.
> Spam & potato cheese soup is killer.


i'm more of a spam / fried egg sandwitch guy myself....


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 12, 2019)

need to remind myself when testing bean, keep in mind height  the issue has returned, it's ok i figured it out once and i'll do it again....i still got outside to work with too..


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2019)

So much for sunshine. I guess mother nature doesn't want to shock us with too much light. Consolation is that we are supposed to make 70 by Sun.


Chunky Stool said:


> I made a yin-yang omelet this morning. (broccoli / spam)
> View attachment 4298878


I need to go cook something now, made me hungry. I have some smoked brats and green onions for an omelet, and pepper jack.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 12, 2019)

raratt said:


> Our last dog had what we called her big girl bark and it was kinda scary. She was a Pit Bull also so that scared people anyway. She probably would have licked them to death if they came in the house though. Our new puppy has a puppy bark that wouldn't scare anything...lol. She just stared at the front door when a salesman rang the bell when she was sleeping, I think I need to have a talk with her...


Always remember the day when my shepherds puppy bark turned into her big girl voice...she would have been 9 next month.


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Always remember the day when my shepherds puppy bark turned into her big girl voice...she would have been 9 next month.


Sorry to hear she is gone.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 12, 2019)

raratt said:


> Sorry to hear she is gone.


Appreciate it. Ill get another when ready.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 12, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I made a yin-yang omelet this morning. (broccoli / spam)
> View attachment 4298878


no like for you


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 12, 2019)

Went to the store earlier to buy beer for my roommates. Had some change that was weighing down my pocket so I spent it on a lottery ticket. Just two quarters and a few nickels/dimes. Bought a $1 scratch off. First time I ever bought a scratch off. Won $100 off it. I'm quitting while i'm ahead!


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 12, 2019)

blake9999 said:


> Went to the store earlier to buy beer for my roommates. Had some change that was weighing down my pocket so I spent it on a lottery ticket. Just two quarters and a few nickels/dimes. Bought a $1 scratch off. First time I ever bought a scratch off. Won $100 off it. I'm quitting while i'm ahead!


beer is on blake tonight folks......


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 12, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> beer is on blake tonight folks......


Smoke 'em if you got 'em!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2019)

blake9999 said:


> Smoke 'em if you got 'em!


smoked beer ... it's a thing


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 12, 2019)

blake9999 said:


> Smoke 'em if you got 'em!


will do, off to the stash.........ah that's better


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 12, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> smoked beer ... it's a thing


damn guess it is......looks like a good beer too...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 12, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> smoked beer ... it's a thing


How do you keep it lit?
Ok, Ok - just get lit first right?


----------



## too larry (Mar 12, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Can't like that.
> 
> Jeepers, you really know how to start the day on an upbeat note.


Sorry man. They were having a field day, cleaning up and repairing stuff from the hurricane. About 30 people there, players and parents.

https://abcnews.go.com/US/school-baseball-coach-wife-electrocuted-death-repairing-hurricane/story?id=61623050


----------



## too larry (Mar 12, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I don't eat it often, but spam can be really good in some recipes.
> Spam & potato cheese soup is killer.


Lots of good oils and fats. Spam is the golden ticket of hiker foods.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 12, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> smoked beer ... it's a thing


The official beer of Carlos Santana?


----------



## too larry (Mar 12, 2019)

Debris removal is set to end on the 15th. I got a load of old stereos, speakers and other electronics and two loads of roofing out to the road. More shit to move than I have time.

15th is also a good above ground planting day, and I haven't done any plowing or tilling yet. I may just plant in cups and trays for now, but I'd sure love to get a pea patch in this go round.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 12, 2019)

I touched myself near a park.


----------



## 757growin (Mar 12, 2019)

too larry said:


> Lots of good oils and fats. Spam is the golden ticket of hiker foods.


You ever hike the pct? I got a market near there. The hikers love spam and vienna sausage. Also beer! And some other goodies.


----------



## too larry (Mar 12, 2019)

Also did a little baking last night. I made canna cinnamon crumble cake. Only used 3/4 ounce of canna coconut oil this time {compared to the 1.05 the last batch}. So I can eat more.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 12, 2019)

Probably closer to the rest home than the park if I'm honest.


----------



## too larry (Mar 12, 2019)

757growin said:


> You ever hike the pct? I got a market near there. The hikers love spam and vienna sausage. Also beer! And some other goodies.


It's on my bucket list. But long trails are not possible right now. My wife isn't doing great, so 5-6 months away from the farm isn't doable.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 12, 2019)

Indacouch said:


> I touched myself near a park.


you have a park? that wasn't an option when i was at the dealer.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 12, 2019)

too larry said:


> Lots of good oils and fats. Spam is the golden ticket of hiker foods.


If you're in it for the oils & fat try some Muktuk.
But I will warn you it's an (~ahem~) "acquired" taste.

 



That I never acquired.


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2019)

too larry said:


> It's on my bucket list. But long trails are not possible right now. My wife isn't doing great, so 5-6 months away from the farm isn't doable.


Right there with you brother. Edit: except for the farm part...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 12, 2019)

Anybody feel safe boarding a Boeing 737 MAX 8 right now?

Just curious.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 12, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If you're in it for the oils & fat try some Muktuk.
> But I will warn you it's an (~ahem~) "acquired" taste.
> 
> View attachment 4299091
> ...



That's a food? 


(( ILL BE DAMN))


Thoughts that's when you tuck your junk.


----------



## too larry (Mar 12, 2019)

raratt said:


> Right there with you brother. Edit: except for the farm part...


For several years now the farm has been all planted pines. Since they are broke, not really much I can do until enough time has passed to burn everything and replant. But the wife doesn't like me to be gone too many nights in a row, and I'm working 6 nights a week right now anyway. The job I could quite, not the wife.


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2019)

Went to an ENT today, said the same thing as the audiologist, my hearing sucks and nothing can be done about it until I need hearing aids. Waste of time and money. Checked out a "new" hydro shop today on the way home. Nice place but it is tucked back off the main road aways, they need to put a sign up on the main road and possibly they'll get more business. Fertilized the roses and put out some snail bait so possibly the rest of the Daffodils can bloom without being eaten.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 12, 2019)

I accomplished a palindrome of my mileage.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 12, 2019)

raratt said:


> Went to an ENT today, said the same thing as the audiologist, my hearing sucks and nothing can be done about it until I need hearing aids. Waste of time and money. Checked out a "new" hydro shop today on the way home. Nice place but it is tucked back off the main road aways, they need to put a sign up on the main road and possibly they'll get more business. Fertilized the roses and put out some snail bait so possibly the rest of the Daffodils can bloom without being eaten.


The VA gave me a really nice set - even adjustable/programmable with a smart phone but contrary to popular belief they do not restore your audio reception back to 1975.


----------



## too larry (Mar 12, 2019)

neosapien said:


> I accomplished a palindrome of my mileage.
> 
> View attachment 4299158


My wife loves that. She is always watching for matches.


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The VA gave me a really nice set - even adjustable/programmable with a smart phone but contrary to popular belief they do not restore your audio reception back to 1975.


The Dr did bring up that VA would hook me up. I have a dumb phone so that won't be used. I had been to plenty of ear destroying concerts by '75...


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2019)

Indacouch said:


> I touched myself near a park.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 12, 2019)

too larry said:


> My wife loves that. She is always watching for matches.


i had a hippy friend that i couldn't get to use the word "coincidence"...it was 'the two thing".....said in a conspiritorial tone of voice..."look, there was a dog when we left, and there's a dog here, it's the "two thing " !"...."no, we went to the store, then came back to your house, so it's your dog, both times..."...


----------



## 710slickxx (Mar 12, 2019)

Muktuk lol


----------



## ANC (Mar 12, 2019)

200000 miles is hardly much these days.
I rebuild a Toyota with over 300000 km on the clock, still had the factory honing in the cylinder bores.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 13, 2019)

ANC said:


> 200000 miles is hardly much these days.
> I rebuild a Toyota with over 300000 km on the clock, still had the factory honing in the cylinder bores.


yeah, but 300K Kilometers is only like...10 miles? ... it's actually 183,000 miles


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 13, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, but 300K Kilometers is only like...10 miles? ... it's actually 183,000 miles


Us "Mericans" are really dumb when it comes to the metric system.

Well, at least I am & then I had to convert $$ from USD to Dom Rep $$ - it's almost 50/1 so a really good bottle of Brugal rum will cost you like $1,100 bucks. 
(Pro tip: Buy it at the market & not the factory - it's less than 1/2 the price for the same thing).

Makes my head hurt just doing that math.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 13, 2019)

ANC said:


> 200000 miles is hardly much these days.
> I rebuild a Toyota with over 300000 km on the clock, still had the factory honing in the cylinder bores.


That's a Toyota Tundra. In my neck of the woods the road salt in the winter destroys everything and seeing anything with 200k is quite rare.


----------



## ANC (Mar 13, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Us "Mericans" are really dumb when it comes to the metric system.
> 
> Well, at least I am & then I had to convert $$ from USD to Dom Rep $$ - it's almost 50/1 so a really good bottle of Brugal rum will cost you like $1,100 bucks.
> (Pro tip: Buy it at the market & not the factory - it's less than 1/2 the price for the same thing).
> ...


I've been doing it long enough that my ballpark estimates are within 15% or so...

I finally got the basecoat on the wall in the bathroom and the toilet next to it. Shit takes 16 hours to dry though. The paint doesnt smell too bad, I used that product before... but never had to use a basecoat to reach my desired colour. And the basecoat is smelly and not waterbased stuff. My hands look like I have vitiligo as I can't get it off....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 13, 2019)

neosapien said:


> That's a Toyota Tundra. In my neck of the woods the road salt in the winter destroys everything and seeing anything with 200k is quite rare.


At least not without sheet metal welded to the wheelwells, door bottoms and sides.

I've seen some pretty creative repairs lately at the inspection place where I hang out occasionally. The local Floyd's barber shop. Lol.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 13, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Anybody feel safe boarding a Boeing 737 MAX 8 right now?
> 
> Just curious.


I see they just grounded them world wide.

Better safe than sorry, fix that nose diving software. Please!


----------



## raratt (Mar 13, 2019)

I made a "hopefully" puppy proof cage around my sprinkler riser and cut back the wires to where they weren't chewed on and reconnected them. Put the aquarium pump and airstone in a bucket in the grow room, north wind is drying everything out. Got out the meat slicer and cut up a leftover roast for French Dip sandwiches for dinner.


----------



## lokie (Mar 13, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> At least not without sheet metal welded to the wheelwells, door bottoms and sides.
> 
> I've seen some pretty creative repairs lately at the inspection place where I hang out occasionally. The local Floyd's barber shop. Lol.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 13, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> At least not without sheet metal welded to the wheelwells, door bottoms and sides.
> 
> I've seen some pretty creative repairs lately at the inspection place where I hang out occasionally. The local Floyd's barber shop. Lol.


Back around 2000 I had a late 70s ford plow truck that the body was held together mostly with sheet metal screws and pop rivets. The bed was long gone, replaced with a rickety and rotten wood flatbed. There were holes in the roof, there were no floorboards, only a 2x12 board under the floor mat running from the frame to the transmission to put your feet on and every time you stepped on the clutch the cab twisted because it wasn't attached to the frame. My friends called it the horror movie truck because it looked so scary. As long as it didn't smoke and could stop it always got a sticker on it until the frame broke. I miss that truck.

Today a 2" hole in your rocker gets a reject as "structural damage" . . With my last car I had to argue with the guy that I had a full frame and that hole was in no way structural. Just another way to screw poor people.


----------



## 757growin (Mar 13, 2019)

too larry said:


> It's on my bucket list. But long trails are not possible right now. My wife isn't doing great, so 5-6 months away from the farm isn't doable.


I got a cabin for you near mile marker 100 if you do. Best wishes for your lady.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 13, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Back around 2000 I had a late 70s ford plow truck that the body was held together mostly with sheet metal screws and pop rivets. The bed was long gone, replaced with a rickety and rotten wood flatbed. There were holes in the roof, there were no floorboards, only a 2x12 board under the floor mat running from the frame to the transmission to put your feet on and every time you stepped on the clutch the cab twisted because it wasn't attached to the frame. My friends called it the horror movie truck because it looked so scary. As long as it didn't smoke and could stop it always got a sticker on it until the frame broke. I miss that truck.
> 
> Today a 2" hole in your rocker gets a reject as "structural damage" . . With my last car I had to argue with the guy that I had a full frame and that hole was in no way structural. Just another way to screw poor people.


My buddy who's 75 runs the inspection garage.

He cut a guy a break and passed some frame rot. Guy got drunk and plowed into a parked car.

State cops went nuts looking for anything to pin on the guy and my buddy got his license suspended for 6 months.

You just can't help some people.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 13, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> My buddy who's 75 runs the inspection garage.
> 
> He cut a guy a break and passed some frame rot. Guy got drunk and plowed into a parked car.
> 
> ...


Somebody keeps passing this old guys 60 something ford. The frame is so bent it looks like he's sliding down the street at an angle. Some other dude has a late 90's chevy 1500 truck that looks like a wrecking ball landed in the middle of it and it somehow passed inspection. It looks like he couldn't drive over a speed bump without dragging the middle of his frame and he's allowed to drive around like that. 

It keeps me hopeful that my Ford Tempo will pass inspection. The speedometer is the only gauge that needs to work right? They won't mind if the horn honks when you turn on your hi-beams?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 13, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


> Somebody keeps passing this old guys 60 something ford. The frame is so bent it looks like he's sliding down the street at an angle. Some other dude has a late 90's chevy 1500 truck that looks like a wrecking ball landed in the middle of it and it somehow passed inspection. It looks like he couldn't drive over a speed bump without dragging the middle of his frame and he's allowed to drive around like that.
> 
> It keeps me hopeful that my Ford Tempo will pass inspection. The speedometer is the only gauge that needs to work right? They won't mind if the horn honks when you turn on your hi-beams?


Around here that's a high end trade in!


----------



## ANC (Mar 14, 2019)

They should start building composite plastic bodies for those areas.
Maybe some hemp resin composite


----------



## lokie (Mar 14, 2019)

ANC said:


> They should start building composite plastic bodies for those areas.
> Maybe some hemp resin composite


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 14, 2019)

ANC said:


> They should start building composite plastic bodies for those areas.
> Maybe some hemp resin composite


That's Heresy!
Who do you think you are? Henry Ford?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 14, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Appreciate it. Ill get another when ready.


Be ready soon ;D so many pups need us and the best cure for loss is adoption.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 14, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Be ready soon ;D so many pups need us and the best cure for loss is adoption.


Amen!
Fill that massive hole in your heart with the next baby that needs love.


----------



## raratt (Mar 14, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Be ready soon ;D so many pups need us and the best cure for loss is adoption.







Roxy trying to pull down the peach tree. I made sure the loop was taken out of the rope after I saw this. My son tied that.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 14, 2019)

raratt said:


> Roxy trying to pull down the peach tree. I made sure the loop was taken out of the rope after I saw this. My son tied that.


The fall at the end was my favorite.


curious2garden said:


> Be ready soon ;D so many pups need us and the best cure for loss is adoption.


I rescued a mini staffordshire about a year and a half ago. Unfortunately I did it without thinking and soon realized I didn’t have the room for both. Thankfully my ladie’s family took the pup and I can still see him. 

We were in the process of moving/looking for a house with more room and that took us a year. During which I had to put down my shepherd unexpectedly from sarcoma. Literally one day fine and the next she collapsed in my arms. 

It will have been a year in May and with our winters here I didn’t want to have to deal with potty training in the snow. I would like to get 2 dogs to keep each other company and just because...I love animals. I’d have a mini zoo if the lady wasn’t allergic to cats/rabbits and wasn’t afraid of fluttering things.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 14, 2019)

i got 6, be ready is 6 weeks, even have a male and female grey twins in the litter.......


----------



## raratt (Mar 14, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> The fall at the end was my favorite.
> 
> I rescued a mini staffordshire about a year and a half ago. Unfortunately I did it without thinking and soon realized I didn’t have the room for both. Thankfully my ladie’s family took the pup and I can still see him.
> 
> ...


We had 3 dogs and cats at one time. We lost our last pup in Jan. and it had been 37 years since we were without an animal in the house. My wife finally realized she was ready for a new one when we went somewhere and when we came home no one was at the door to greet us.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 14, 2019)

lokie said:


>


always loved working with fiberweed, don't have to wear the respirator...


----------



## too larry (Mar 14, 2019)

757growin said:


> I got a cabin for you near mile marker 100 if you do. Best wishes for your lady.


Hope to take you up on that one day.

SMD {spastic muscular dystrophy} runs in the wife's family. In the more advanced stages, you drag your feet when you walk. Her mom had it in her early 20's and her brother in his 30's. Both went from cane, to walker to wheelchair. She was 35 when we got together, and figured she was in the clear. And for years that looked to be the case. But. . . 

She'll be 66 in a couple of months and the last 2-3 years started to have leg stiffness and pain. She can still climb stairs, but can't skip a step. She actually walks 5 miles a day. Mostly in the house and on the driveway since the hurricane. {our hiking path got wrecked}


----------



## too larry (Mar 14, 2019)

I did some planting in trays. Tractor had a dead battery, and didn't want to jump. No fence around the garden anyway. Most likely I'll dig another subterranean greenhouse and cover with a shower door. {I know there is one more frost, even though it was in the 80's today}

Then FSU basketball bridging my shower/get to work time, and my viewing tech took a dump. I got to watch, but between work and my Dish Anywhere putting the game in nowhere's ville, I was an hour late celebrating.

I have the rare Friday, Saturday off, so. . . . . . .


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 14, 2019)

8=====D


----------



## raratt (Mar 14, 2019)

too larry said:


> I did some planting in trays. Tractor had a dead battery, and didn't want to jump. No fence around the garden anyway. Most likely I'll dig another subterranean greenhouse and cover with a shower door. {I know there is one more frost, even though it was in the 80's today}
> 
> Then FSU basketball bridging my shower/get to work time, and my viewing tech took a dump. I got to watch, but between work and my Dish Anywhere putting the game in nowhere's ville, I was an hour late celebrating.
> 
> I have the rare Friday, Saturday off, so. . . . . . .


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 14, 2019)

Holy shit, black pepper has a punch when you cook it! 

Way stronger than sprinkling it on food that's already been cooked.

That is all. 

Carry on...


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 14, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Holy shit, black pepper has a punch when you cook it!
> 
> Way stronger than sprinkling it on food that's already been cooked.
> 
> ...


Cacio e pepe? Or any of the delightful SE Asian pepper dishes?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 14, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Cacio e pepe? Or any of the delightful SE Asian pepper dishes?


Soup made from leftovers.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 14, 2019)

Nice


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 14, 2019)

i found a new song to play when i prune my plants....




i am what i am, a man with a fork in a world of soup...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 15, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Soup made from leftovers.


Try using white pepper next time


----------



## dstroy (Mar 15, 2019)

Got the corned beef goin in the crock pot. Love it when it goes on sale. It was an insane deal $1/lb. we bought several briskets.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 15, 2019)

howdy, found this article been reading it....

https://www.fundacion-canna.es/en/molecular-mimicry-role-cannabis-healing-autoimmune-disease?fbclid=IwAR3xso1XLM1KyU1nUWuQ5Jzhl0k6ePJT9MKOTtP9Z9g_GuCNJJ1maRIvKjE


----------



## Dawgfunk (Mar 15, 2019)

I just drank me a good cup of coffee and now have a bunch of digging and backyard prep to do!! Right on for warmer weather!!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 15, 2019)

I put a 1000w motor on my Schwinn Trike......this thing does 20+mph


----------



## Dawgfunk (Mar 15, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I put a 1000w motor on my Schwinn Trike......this thing does 20+mph
> View attachment 4300689


Dude you’re gonna be rippin it around the garden!


----------



## ANC (Mar 15, 2019)

Horrible sad day, we just came back from the vet, we had to put the old cat down, she was just too tired tonight.
She couldn't even get up and walk anymore. We are pretty inconsolable at the moment. A near 20-year relationship leaves a deep hole.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 15, 2019)

ANC said:


> Horrible sad day, we just came back from the vet, we had to put the old cat down, she was just too tired tonight.
> She couldn't even get up and walk anymore. We are pretty inconsolable at the moment. A near 20-year relationship leaves a deep hole.


sorry for the loss mate.....things will get better......


----------



## Dawgfunk (Mar 15, 2019)

ANC said:


> Horrible sad day, we just came back from the vet, we had to put the old cat down, she was just too tired tonight.
> She couldn't even get up and walk anymore. We are pretty inconsolable at the moment. A near 20-year relationship leaves a deep hole.


Sorry for your loss ANC, I know the feeling. That’s fam right there. We had a cat around the house for about that long when I was growing up. Loved him just like a brother. I’m picturing them lazin in zones of catnip right about meow.


----------



## ANC (Mar 15, 2019)

Thanks, man, I know, it wasn't much of a surprise, we were trying to squeeze a few more days out with our girl, and she did her part. She was the last of a family of 8 we raised


----------



## doublejj (Mar 15, 2019)

ANC said:


> Horrible sad day, we just came back from the vet, we had to put the old cat down, she was just too tired tonight.
> She couldn't even get up and walk anymore. We are pretty inconsolable at the moment. A near 20-year relationship leaves a deep hole.


sorry for your loss. this is the reason I will never get another dog.....the loss hits me too hard. Not healthy for me


----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2019)

ANC said:


> Horrible sad day, we just came back from the vet, we had to put the old cat down, she was just too tired tonight.
> She couldn't even get up and walk anymore. We are pretty inconsolable at the moment. A near 20-year relationship leaves a deep hole.


Always tough to loose a family member, I feel your pain.


----------



## lokie (Mar 15, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I put a 1000w motor on my Schwinn Trike......this thing does 20+mph
> View attachment 4300689


You need the Sportster model to impress the babes.
 


Found this while looking around and might as well leave it here.

It's cool, never know, i may need one someday.


----------



## ANC (Mar 15, 2019)

You guys are awesome... I doubled up on my meds and made the wife pop one of my mood stabilisers (I haven't been using them for months now, and I'm doing OK generally)


----------



## ANC (Mar 15, 2019)

doublejj said:


> sorry for your loss. this is the reason I will never get another dog.....the loss hits me too hard. Not healthy for me


YEah, man, but there are so many animals that need homes, some of them are already old and manky. We got the kitten last year that my wife found on the train platform and a 6 year old I also rescued from next to the main road when he was maybe 4 or 5 weeks old. I know my daughter really wants a dog. Our dog died of old age while she was still a toddler.

She is probably going to marry someone younger someday. What with being born to old arse parents with old arse animals.


----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2019)

lokie said:


> You need the Sportster model to impress the babes.
> View attachment 4300700
> 
> 
> ...


I like the ones with tracks on them, kinda like a mini tank...


----------



## doublejj (Mar 15, 2019)

ANC said:


> YEah, man, but there are so many animals that need homes, some of them are already old and manky. We got the kitten last year that my wife found on the train platform and a 6 year old I also rescued from next to the main road when he was maybe 4 or 5 weeks old. I know my daughter really wants a dog. Our dog died of old age while she was still a toddler.
> 
> She is probably going to marry someone younger someday. What with being born to old arse parents with old arse animals.


When our dog died a few years ago I never closed the flap on the doggie door. Not long ago I was making dinner in the kitchen and a cat came in thru through the doggie door. I was grating cheese at the time so I gave him some. He returned the next day looking for food so I bought some cat food.......we have now been adopted by a cat. I get up in the morning and find him sleeping in my office chair.....I named him Cheesy.


----------



## ANC (Mar 15, 2019)

Cats are very picky about who they spend time around.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 15, 2019)

ANC said:


> Cats are very picky about who they spend time around.


cats are generally assholes with fur........i've got one i've raised from a kitten he spends most of his time outside. He's still loveable, i'm prolly the only one who can pick him up, any one else is a nope.....


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 15, 2019)

ANC said:


> Horrible sad day, we just came back from the vet, we had to put the old cat down, she was just too tired tonight.
> She couldn't even get up and walk anymore. We are pretty inconsolable at the moment. A near 20-year relationship leaves a deep hole.


Very sorry ANC, yeah long time cat loss is especially difficult.


----------



## Sawzall77 (Mar 15, 2019)

I’m sorry for your loss ANC. that really sucks and it’s so hard to deal with. Same to you JJ... it’s very painful. You just have to keep reminding yourself what an amazing life you give to your pets. How lucky they are! (The ones that are loved) and all the memories that come with it. If your pet lives to be old as dirt, you really can’t ask for much more. Still fucking sucks cuz you miss them all the time....


----------



## Sawzall77 (Mar 15, 2019)

My dogs are fucking spoiled rotten and are already living in heaven lol A new pet will never replace an old one but it can help JJ! I have no idea who you are or anything but I can tell by pics you have posted and what not that any dog you own would be in heaven every single day!


----------



## Sawzall77 (Mar 15, 2019)

Sooo many dogs are fucking tortured from day 1 in many different ways. it’s sooo sad it makes me tear up eveytime I think about it! Can’t save them all though, so spoil the ones you have lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I put a 1000w motor on my Schwinn Trike......this thing does 20+mph
> View attachment 4300689


When do they let you take the training wheels off the new Tesla


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2019)

ANC said:


> Horrible sad day, we just came back from the vet, we had to put the old cat down, she was just too tired tonight.
> She couldn't even get up and walk anymore. We are pretty inconsolable at the moment. A near 20-year relationship leaves a deep hole.


I am so sorry.


----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2019)

I turned a bunch of empty beer cans into a bunch of full ones.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2019)

raratt said:


> I turned a bunch of empty beer cans into a bunch of full ones.


I have the opposite talent.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 15, 2019)

ahhhh need some bubbles for my troubles......cold beer....


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> ahhhh need some bubbles for my troubles......cold beer....


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 15, 2019)

cannabineer said:


>


darn tootin......especially when it's free too......customer gave me a 12pk of Dos XX's....love it when they're cold...


----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Dos XX's


Why add lime to a Corona when there is Dos Equis and Pacifico to be drank?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2019)

raratt said:


> Why add lime to a Corona when there is Dos Equis and Pacifico to be drank?


 I do like me a Pacifico but hold the shitrus


----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I do like me a Pacifico but hold the shitrus


I figure it is added to Corona so it will taste like something, Dos Equis and Pacifico have flavor without it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 15, 2019)

Dos XX's dressed no lime, just made my second one


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2019)

raratt said:


> I figure it is added to Corona so it will taste like something, Dos Equis and Pacifico have flavor without it.


 I find Corona without to be quite nice. My fave Mexican brews are Pacifico, Bohemia and Carta Blanca.


----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I find Corona without to be quite nice. My fave Mexican brews are Pacifico, Bohemia and Carta Blanca.


I guess I prefer a little more flavor, but not a herd of hops like an IPA or a bunch of microbrews. I like my Ales and Stouts.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2019)

raratt said:


> I guess I prefer a little more flavor, but not a herd of hops like an IPA or a bunch of microbrews. I like my Ales and Stouts.


I like big hops, but an over-roasted malt displeases me. My current fave is from your neck of the woods ... Track 7 "Left Eye Right Eye". Much alcohol pale clean malt and not too much or too little hopping. Yum.


----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2019)

Try Old Rasputin from North Coast, or pretty much any of their other beers. I like beers from Alaskan Brewing out of Juneau also.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2019)

raratt said:


> Try Old Rasputin from North Coast, or pretty much any of their other beers. I like beers from Alaskan Brewing out of Juneau also.


 I've seen Old Rasputin. No. It is coffee-dark. No. 

I like their Scrimshaw though. Kind a homey.


----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I've seen Old Rasputin. No. It is coffee-dark. No.
> 
> I like their Scrimshaw though. Kind a homey.


Old Rasp. is only 9% ABV...lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 15, 2019)

ANC said:


> Horrible sad day, we just came back from the vet, we had to put the old cat down, she was just too tired tonight.
> She couldn't even get up and walk anymore. We are pretty inconsolable at the moment. A near 20-year relationship leaves a deep hole.


I "Liked" this post not because I like it, but because I can relate.
We've buried more fur babies than I can remember & feel your pain.
Sorry man!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 15, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I find Corona without to be quite nice. My fave Mexican brews are Pacifico, Bohemia and Carta Blanca.


Back when I could handle liquor.....Pacifico and lobster on a Baja beach


----------



## ANC (Mar 15, 2019)

nothing better than lobster simply boiled in sea water.
Thank you all for the many kind words.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 15, 2019)

ANC said:


> nothing better than lobster simply boiled in sea water.
> Thank you all for the many kind words.


I looked up South African Lobster & they look very much like the Spiny Lobster of S. Fla and many other places in the Caribbean and southern Pacific/Gulf/Atlantic.
My absolute fav is to split them in half & cook over wood coals or second option is to broil them quickly (meat side up) brushed with garlic butter.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 15, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I like big hops, *but an over-roasted malt displeases me*. My current fave is from your neck of the woods ... Track 7 "Left Eye Right Eye". Much alcohol pale clean malt and not too much or too little hopping. Yum.


I'll remember this young man


----------



## ANC (Mar 15, 2019)

Yeah man our rock lobsters are awesome, sadly also highly endangered to the point I wouldn't buy it if offered one.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 15, 2019)

ANC said:


> Yeah man our rock lobsters are awesome, sadly also highly endangered to the point I wouldn't buy it if offered one.


We have a deep water lobster we called "Slipper Lobster" (IDK why), but they taste just like the spiny's but are not endangered here to my knowledge.


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 16, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We have a deep water lobster we called "Slipper Lobster" (IDK why), but they taste just like the spiny's but are not endangered here to my knowledge.
> 
> View attachment 4301037


we used to have a shit load of slipper lobsters here on Oahu right in waikiki my dad would always take us to see the firework show every fridays by the lagoon and then go catch some to eat. sadly none anymore. same with snails we made a soup out of these gray snails you find under the wet rocks but now they are extremely hard to find


----------



## raratt (Mar 16, 2019)

56 [email protected] 10:30, supposed to make it to 70 for the first time since November. Sun feels warm at least. Guess I ought to see if my tiller will run after sitting all winter.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 16, 2019)

My plan was to make Andouille Sausage but I only had the small casings. I adapted, added some additional spices and made five pounds of pepperoni. I still have ten pounds of meat cut up, seasoned, and waiting for larger casings that I'll get in a little bit. I use the prague #1 so curing in the refrigerator isn't going to hurt. Bong hits, beer, and munching on pepperoni. 

That's a .5 hp meat grinder that's been in the family for years. It's really heavy but gets the job done. My father just recently gave it to me on the condition that he gets some of everything I make. Tomorrow when we all get together for Corned Beef I'll have a surprise for him. Have to take care of what's really important. The family.


----------



## ANC (Mar 16, 2019)

you need a good droëwors recipe


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 16, 2019)

xtsho said:


> My plan was to make Andouille Sausage but I only had the small casings. I adapted, added some additional spices and made five pounds of pepperoni. I still have ten pounds of meat cut up, seasoned, and waiting for larger casings that I'll get in a little bit. I use the prague #1 so curing in the refrigerator isn't going to hurt. Bong hits, beer, and munching on pepperoni.
> 
> That's a .5 hp meat grinder that's been in the family for years. It's really heavy but gets the job done. My father just recently gave it to me on the condition that he gets some of everything I make. Tomorrow when we all get together for Corned Beef I'll have a surprise for him. Have to take care of what's really important. The family.


lmfao this reminds me of that time i was in garde manager class in culinary school. first time ever making sausage and i was in charge of measuring the salt but i didn't have any tools with me. i figured 2tsp=1tbs but it was 3tsp and my teacher was like " LOOK EVERYONE!; THIS IS HOW YOU NOT MAKE SAUSAGES! ". our teacher was a prick but extremely skilled at what he did so he was highly respected regardless


----------



## xtsho (Mar 16, 2019)

ANC said:


> you need a good droëwors recipe


I just looked that up. I'm going to make some. I have a couple tri tips in the freezer. I'll use one and try it out. I also have plenty of coriander seed as well. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## ANC (Mar 16, 2019)

It is really awesome, goes great with biltong.


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 16, 2019)

you guys ever dry age sausages? idk if that is a thing but i assume you can just like with steaks and then smoke it to cook. i want to get into dry aging meats but seems complicated need a designated room probably for that. i know some restaurants do it in the fridge but i don't think you are supposed to dry age it that way not from everyone i've seen doing it on a larger scale


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 16, 2019)

I miss @Carne Seca...


----------



## xtsho (Mar 16, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> you guys ever dry age sausages? idk if that is a thing but i assume you can just like with steaks and then smoke it to cook. i want to get into dry aging meats but seems complicated need a designated room probably for that. i know some restaurants do it in the fridge but i don't think you are supposed to dry age it that way not from everyone i've seen doing it on a larger scale


I've thought about making salami which isn't cooked but fermented and air dried. I might get some starter culture and give it a try.


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 16, 2019)

xtsho said:


> I've thought about making salami which isn't cooked but fermented and air dried. I might get some starter culture and give it a try.


nice i wanted to make sausages before but idk i need to buy a machine to grind and put it in the casing but the hardest part for me is just finding the casings. not much butcher shops that i know of that sell any natural casings and i don't want to run synthetic casings either. 

im trying to get into smoking/bbq my dad knows how but idk i think he smokes it at too high of a temp and for too long because the meats always taste like straight up smoke and are tough as well. i mean they taste like liquid smoke right out the bottle


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 16, 2019)

xtsho said:


> My plan was to make Andouille Sausage but I only had the small casings. I adapted, added some additional spices and made five pounds of pepperoni. I still have ten pounds of meat cut up, seasoned, and waiting for larger casings that I'll get in a little bit. I use the prague #1 so curing in the refrigerator isn't going to hurt. Bong hits, beer, and munching on pepperoni.
> 
> That's a .5 hp meat grinder that's been in the family for years. It's really heavy but gets the job done. My father just recently gave it to me on the condition that he gets some of everything I make. Tomorrow when we all get together for Corned Beef I'll have a surprise for him. Have to take care of what's really important. The family.


Nice! Yum. When I was a young man used to hunt wild pig locally. Acorn fed pig made the most sublime and tasty pork sausage you can imagine.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 16, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> nice i wanted to make sausages before but idk i need to buy a machine to grind and put it in the casing but the hardest part for me is just finding the casings. not much butcher shops that i know of that sell any natural casings and i don't want to run synthetic casings either.
> 
> im trying to get into smoking/bbq my dad knows how but idk i think he smokes it at too high of a temp and for too long because the meats always taste like straight up smoke and are tough as well. i mean they taste like liquid smoke right out the bottle



Yeah I prefer a natural casing but I use collagen sometimes just for the convenience. Sheep is my casing of choice.


----------



## lokie (Mar 16, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> nice i wanted to make sausages before but idk i need to buy a machine to grind and put it in the casing but the hardest part for me is just finding the casings. not much butcher shops that i know of that sell any natural casings and i don't want to run synthetic casings either.
> 
> im trying to get into smoking/bbq my dad knows how but idk i think he smokes it at too high of a temp and for too long because the meats always taste like straight up smoke and are tough as well. i mean they taste like liquid smoke right out the bottle


The key to smoking is humidity control.

@Gary Goodson had just left to get more beer when this was taken.


----------



## raratt (Mar 16, 2019)

raratt said:


> I ought to see if my tiller will run after sitting all winter.


That would be a no, I hate E85... Time to dump the gas and carb clean the hell out of it.


----------



## raratt (Mar 16, 2019)

ANC said:


> It is really awesome, goes great with biltong.


Buttock tongue.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 16, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Nice! Yum. When I was a young man used to hunt wild pig locally. Acorn fed pig made the most sublime and tasty pork sausage you can imagine.


My standard Scotch is Balvanie 12 Double Wood. After that the sky is the limit. But it does get expensive.


----------



## ANC (Mar 16, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> you guys ever dry age sausages? idk if that is a thing but i assume you can just like with steaks and then smoke it to cook. i want to get into dry aging meats but seems complicated need a designated room probably for that. i know some restaurants do it in the fridge but i don't think you are supposed to dry age it that way not from everyone i've seen doing it on a larger scale


Both biltong and droëwors are forms of dried meat the latter being a sausage.
You eat it dry, no cooking required. If it is done right it will be tender and juicy from the fat when you chew it.


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 16, 2019)

ANC said:


> Both biltong and droëwors are forms of dried meat the latter being a sausage.
> You eat it dry, no cooking required. If it is done right it will be tender and juicy from the fat when you chew it.


ahh kinda like beef jerky i suppose? but with more fat sounds interesting because might be like those sausage beef jerky sticks which i love those are super fatty.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 16, 2019)

lokie said:


> The key to smoking is humidity control.View attachment 4301489
> 
> @Gary Goodson had just left to get more beer when this was taken.


was he wearing that hoodie?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 16, 2019)

raratt said:


> That would be a no, I hate E85... Time to dump the gas and carb clean the hell out of it.


dose it up with Seafoam before you put it away in the fall. i love that shit for 2 cycle engines


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 16, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> ahh kinda like beef jerky i suppose? but with more fat sounds interesting because might be like those sausage beef jerky sticks which i love those are super fatty.


yeah, but without the sawdust, bug parts, or an acceptable level of rodent droppings...


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 16, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, but without the sawdust, bug parts, or an acceptable level of rodent droppings...


We used to make some like that i mean with the sausage like beef jerky using fround beef. It wad really good and moist but too oily


----------



## ANC (Mar 17, 2019)

It is very basic, as it comes from the days before shops and refrigeration.
Even the spices tend to be basic things like salt, pepper, coriander, and things like that, so it appeals to many people as it is not strong tasting like many of the pork and spicy sausages.
Even my daughter, who hardly eats any meat, loves it.






They are about as thick as your little finger.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 17, 2019)

My nightmare has come true. After 9+ months of getting notices, and being continually lied to by my mother about whether she's paying the mortgage on the house, I got a full note demand /start of foreclosure. My mother refuses to talk to me about what needs to be done to stop it and the mortgage company won't talk to me because my name isn't on anything. All I know is she's AT LEAST 6 months behind at the tune of close to $5000, but I think this letter means they want the whole shebang - $58000+. I told her a year ago I wouldn't be able to help financially if she let it get to this point, so IDK what I'm gonna do. I talked to family for help and unless she transfers the property to me, they won't help. I've already decided I'm not leaving under my own will, so things could get... interesting.

And the fact they send notice on a Friday so there's no way to contact anyone for 3 days is a fucking POS move. Every single notice had come on a Friday. IDK if it's actually planned that way or coincidence, but it's uncanny.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 17, 2019)

I've been so busy that I haven't been able to post what I accomplished, but here are some pics of the doors I hung on Friday. Sorry for the low quality of the pictures. 

2 3/4"t X 9'-3 1/2" H X 3'-6" W and about 300# each. 

And this was after framing a 30' X 40' building in the five days before that . 

I finally got a helper but I've almost worked him to death in his first three weeks.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> My nightmare has come true. After 9+ months of getting notices, and being continually lied to by my mother about whether she's paying the mortgage on the house, I got a full note demand /start of foreclosure. My mother refuses to talk to me about what needs to be done to stop it and the mortgage company won't talk to me because my name isn't on anything. All I know is she's AT LEAST 6 months behind at the tune of close to $5000, but I think this letter means they want the whole shebang - $58000+. I told her a year ago I wouldn't be able to help financially if she let it get to this point, so IDK what I'm gonna do. I talked to family for help and unless she transfers the property to me, they won't help. I've already decided I'm not leaving under my own will, so things could get... interesting.
> 
> And the fact they send notice on a Friday so there's no way to contact anyone for 3 days is a fucking POS move. Every single notice had come on a Friday. IDK if it's actually planned that way or coincidence, but it's uncanny.


Since you aren't on the title or note talk to a realtor who specializes in foreclosures. You might be able to buy it yourself for a savings. At this point if you are paying rent etc... I wouldn't pay another dime. I think renter's get a 90 day grace period after the lender takes the property. Google renter's rights in your state. 

I'm sorry to hear this but at least you don't have to worry about *if* you know now and can settle this once and for all. I hope it works out well for you.


----------



## raratt (Mar 17, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> dose it up with Seafoam before you put it away in the fall. i love that shit for 2 cycle engines


It is a 4 stroke, but it couldn't hurt.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 17, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I've been so busy that I haven't been able to post what I accomplished, but here are some pics of the doors I hung on Friday. Sorry for the low quality of the pictures.View attachment 4301816 View attachment 4301817
> 
> 2 3/4"t X 9'-3 1/2" H X 3'-6" W and about 300# each.
> 
> ...


BiiiooooooooiiinnnnggggGG






Woody penis.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 17, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> My nightmare has come true. After 9+ months of getting notices, and being continually lied to by my mother about whether she's paying the mortgage on the house, I got a full note demand /start of foreclosure. My mother refuses to talk to me about what needs to be done to stop it and the mortgage company won't talk to me because my name isn't on anything. All I know is she's AT LEAST 6 months behind at the tune of close to $5000, but I think this letter means they want the whole shebang - $58000+. I told her a year ago I wouldn't be able to help financially if she let it get to this point, so IDK what I'm gonna do. I talked to family for help and unless she transfers the property to me, they won't help. I've already decided I'm not leaving under my own will, so things could get... interesting.
> 
> And the fact they send notice on a Friday so there's no way to contact anyone for 3 days is a fucking POS move. Every single notice had come on a Friday. IDK if it's actually planned that way or coincidence, but it's uncanny.


I can not stress enough how risky I think this is but I'm gonna post it and let you decide.

You may have squatters rights.

You may be able to allow the house to go into foreclosure, then swoop in on the auction. Whether or not you'll be able to stay there in the interim idk, gonna take a lot of legal fineagling any way you look at it. You may be best off to cut and run and given what I think I know about your situation, that's what I would do personally.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 17, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I can not stress enough how risky I think this is but I'm gonna post it and let you decide.
> 
> You may have squatters rights.
> 
> You may be able to allow the house to go into foreclosure, then swoop in on the auction. Whether or not you'll be able to stay there in the interim idk, gonna take a lot of legal fineagling any way you look at it. You may be best off to cut and run and given what I think I know about your situation, that's what I would do personally.


ever think about having her committed and having yourself named executor? she is clearly not competent to take care of herself. if it wasn't for you, she would already be homeless, without even a car to live in....


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 17, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ever think about having her committed and having yourself named executor? she is clearly not competent to take care of herself. if it wasn't for you, she would already be homeless, without even a car to live in....


^^^^^^ @WeedFreak78


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 17, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Since you aren't on the title or note talk to a realtor who specializes in foreclosures. You might be able to buy it yourself for a savings. At this point if you are paying rent etc... I wouldn't pay another dime. I think renter's get a 90 day grace period after the lender takes the property. Google renter's rights in your state.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear this but at least you don't have to worry about *if* you know now and can settle this once and for all. I hope it works out well for you.


I don't technically pay rent, I pay the taxes and insurance on the house, about $500/mth, which is all in her name. All verbal agreements. I stopped paying the taxes once this started, the fine isn't that large if I end up fixing things in time and I'd rather have it in my pocket. Let her deal with a tax lien if that's what it comes to. My buddy lives here and we just split the bills. It's always been cash so I don't really have a definitive paper trail. I offered to pay for everything from the beginning, and multiple times after, and she's refused. I'm going to see about a free consultation with a real estate foreclosure attorney this week. So far I've read it takes 2-3 months to complete just this process if nothing gets done. Then there's the auction and eviction time. I figure I have at least 6 months, worst case scenario, but a year, plus, seems more normal. The letter talks about remediation options, such as assumption of the loan by another party, which I'm hoping to do as long as my name goes on the deed, preferably the only one. I want to call the their attorney first to find out the remediation amount to bring the account back to good standing. I'm hoping it's $3-5000 and not the full amount. It would hurt, but it might just be worth paying off and making the monthly payment even if it's in her name, short term, just to know I have a roof over my head so I can liquidate my stuff or find another place. My buddy did make the point it wouldn't be much different than paying 1200+month to rent a house somewhere else. I also need to find a job, like yesterday, now. Fucking bitch.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 17, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ever think about having her committed and having yourself named executor? she is clearly not competent to take care of herself. if it wasn't for you, she would already be homeless, without even a car to live in....


I had social services involved once before, I'm calling again Monday. A financial conservatorship is something I'd also go for. I'm not hopeful about it, seeing how they couldn't prove anything last time because she just wouldn't deal with them. Now she's living in a boarding house, which I'm assuming she's behind rent on, her car is falling into repo and now this. I'm assuming she's still dealing with scammers overseas. She told my aunt she's paying for a life insurance policy that she HAS to have, but wouldn't say why she HAD to have it. My mind went to some Nigerian scammer with an accomplice here that's gonna kill her. Too far fetched?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 17, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I had social services involved once before, I'm calling again Monday. A financial conservatorship is something I'd also go for. I'm not hopeful about it, seeing how they couldn't prove anything last time because she just wouldn't deal with them. Now she's living in a boarding house, which I'm assuming she's behind rent on, her car is falling into repo and now this. I'm assuming she's still dealing with scammers overseas. She told my aunt she's paying for a life insurance policy that she HAS to have, but wouldn't say why she HAD to have it. My mind went to some Nigerian scammer with an accomplice here that's gonna kill her. Too far fetched?


social services isn't necessarily bad, but they are certainly overworked, and bound by regulations, i'd consult a lawyer who has some expertise in family law


----------



## raratt (Mar 17, 2019)

Found a baby alligator lizard in my grow room this morning. Grabbed a stick to try to herd him out and after a couple mild nudges he decided he was going to attack the stick, ballzy little beggar. Finally got him out from under the table to pick him up and he tried to bite me also. Let him go in the edge of what will be the veggie garden.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> Found a baby alligator lizard in my grow room this morning. Grabbed a stick to try to herd him out and after a couple mild nudges he decided he was going to attack the stick, ballzy little beggar. Finally got him out from under the table to pick him up and he tried to bite me also. Let him go in the edge of what will be the veggie garden.


shit, i would have left him in there, let him eat any little pests.
i wish i had him right now. i swear the whole mountain i live on was actually built by ants...i know the little pishers can't live in pots of coco that get watered every other day, but that doesn't stop them from trying....


----------



## raratt (Mar 17, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> shit, i would have left him in there, let him eat any little pests.
> i wish i had him right now. i swear the whole mountain i live on was actually built by ants...i know the little pishers can't live in pots of coco that get watered every other day, but that doesn't stop them from trying....


I have a bunch of Daddy Long-leg spiders that have taken up residency in the room that I am happy to leave in there. I didn't think there was enough food in there for him or I would have left him.


----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2019)

ANC said:


> Cats are very picky about who they spend time around.


We gave a couple of kittens to a lady who worked with my wife. Her husband is full time National Guard and they got sent to Homestead. Their two college age sons stayed at their house up here, and were supposed to look after the cats. . . . . .

After a few grand in damage to carpets, hardwood floors and drapes, they ask if we would take the cats back. They were named 
Sue and Lilly {maybe}. One of them took to me, big time. She would walk between my feet when I walked and rub on each foot as I would take a step. And she was top cat. Would kick any Tom's ass who tried to push her around. I named her Hell Bitch, after the man killing mare in Lonesome Dove. Anyway Hell Bitch did not like me going hiking for days on end. She left one time for about a week. She came back for almost a week, then left the next time I went hiking and I haven't seen her since. That was 5-6 years ago. I know she is living with some blue haired old lady eating tuna every day.

The other cat has gone from Sue or Lilly {the lady who had them is not sure which was which anymore} to Not Sue and now to Fat Sue.


----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> nice i wanted to make sausages before but idk i need to buy a machine to grind and put it in the casing but the hardest part for me is just finding the casings. not much butcher shops that i know of that sell any natural casings and i don't want to run synthetic casings either.
> 
> im trying to get into smoking/bbq my dad knows how but idk i think he smokes it at too high of a temp and for too long because the meats always taste like straight up smoke and are tough as well. i mean they taste like liquid smoke right out the bottle


My BIL raises a couple of pigs a year. He buys his casings online. He has an electric smoker. Takes all the work and guess work out of it.


----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Nice! Yum. When I was a young man used to hunt wild pig locally. Acorn fed pig made the most sublime and tasty pork sausage you can imagine.


Mast fed hogs are good. Peanuts give the meat a good flavor too.


----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2019)

lokie said:


> The key to smoking is humidity control.View attachment 4301489
> 
> @Gary Goodson had just left to get more beer when this was taken.


My cousin has that same "hot tub".


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 17, 2019)

too larry said:


> My BIL raises a couple of pigs a year. He buys his casings online. He has an electric smoker. Takes all the work and guess work out of it.


 BIL? 

yea over here in Hawaii we don't have a lot of butcher shops we just got like your generic shops that sell meats like costco and stuff. idk if they will allow us to recieve meats via air mail due to state laws. might have to go through a supplier for that which for me is easy since i work in the field i can just ask my boss to order me some and pay him. i do know a local pig farmer here but he lives far away it's about 1-2 hour drive for me and my car is small and i would have to buy the whole pig but they can kill on site


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 17, 2019)

too larry said:


> Mast fed hogs are good. Peanuts give the meat a good flavor too.


yea that is what i heard nuts give um a good flavor the farmers here i think they mostly feed fillers because it's cheap but not really nutritious i bet.


----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> BIL?
> 
> yea over here in Hawaii we don't have a lot of butcher shops we just got like your generic shops that sell meats like costco and stuff. idk if they will allow us to recieve meats via air mail due to state laws. might have to go through a supplier for that which for me is easy since i work in the field i can just ask my boss to order me some and pay him. i do know a local pig farmer here but he lives far away it's about 1-2 hour drive for me and my car is small and i would have to buy the whole pig but they can kill on site



Brother-in-law. 

The small car would be a challenge for a whole hog. Maybe borrow a neighbor's truck for the day. The BIL has used my little Kabota with a lift boom to pick the hog up for dressing. It tipped the front tires off the ground. Sister had to stand on the front bumper to get the hog off the ground.

Dressing a hog is hard ass work. Making sausage is even worse. When I was a kid, we would kill 4-5 hogs at a time. I would never want to wish that on anyone.


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 17, 2019)

too larry said:


> Brother-in-law.
> 
> The small car would be a challenge for a whole hog. Maybe borrow a neighbor's truck for the day. The BIL has used my little Kabota with a lift boom to pick the hog up for dressing. It tipped the front tires off the ground. Sister had to stand on the front bumper to get the hog off the ground.
> 
> Dressing a hog is hard ass work. Making sausage is even worse. When I was a kid, we would kill 4-5 hogs at a time. I would never want to wish that on anyone.


yea it is in culinary school they made us do 1 hog it was hell especially since my knife was dull. i don't know how the fuck i got through 4 years of culinary school without sharpening my knife even once but i did lol


----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> yea it is in culinary school they made us do 1 hog it was hell especially since my knife was dull. i don't know how the fuck i got through 4 years of culinary school without sharpening my knife even once but i did lol


Did you guys cook the liver and likes the same day? That was always a tradition of hog killing that I liked. Not too crazy about making the head cheese.


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 17, 2019)

too larry said:


> Did you guys cook the liver and likes the same day? That was always a tradition of hog killing that I liked. Not too crazy about making the head cheese.


well our assignment was to butcher the hog and make a dish out of the ofals i chose the liver and kidneys and made burgers out of it via shoulder and used the caul fat to kind of keep it juicy by wrapping the caul fat around the buger. tbh it tasted fine but the burgers were super small due to shrinkage. others made other items so pretty much they either cooked it or prepped it then the next day we had to finish it off and present for tasting. the chef made head cheese.

we usually just roast the big whole tastes really good.


----------



## too larry (Mar 17, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> well our assignment was to butcher the hog and make a dish out of the ofals i chose the liver and kidneys and made burgers out of it via shoulder and used the caul fat to kind of keep it juicy by wrapping the caul fat around the buger. tbh it tasted fine but the burgers were super small due to shrinkage. others made other items so pretty much they either cooked it or prepped it then the next day we had to finish it off and present for tasting. the chef made head cheese.
> 
> we usually just roast the big whole tastes really good.


We have a Pacific Islander in our community. He always does the traditional hog cooked in the ground at his parties. Doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> yea it is in culinary school they made us do 1 hog it was hell especially since my knife was dull. i don't know how the fuck i got through 4 years of culinary school without sharpening my knife even once but i did lol


How do you currently tend your knives? (I spend more time sharpening mine than using them, so that provides context)


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 17, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> How do you currently tend your knives? (I spend more time sharpening mine than using them, so that provides context)


i still have my set of good steel knives, Macs...but i hardly ever use them anymore. i got a set of kyocera ceramic knives. they are great, the only problem i have with them is its easy to break them if you drop them, had to replace one already....


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 17, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> yea that is what i heard nuts give um a good flavor the farmers here i think they mostly feed fillers because it's cheap but not really nutritious i bet.


Our hogs were free range during the day and they ate anything out there. Couple weeks before killing we'd boil little potatoes and fed them by the bucketsfull. Apples were good too. Store-bought pork tastes nothing at all like real home-raised.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> yea it is in culinary school they made us do 1 hog it was hell especially since my knife was dull. i don't know how the fuck i got through 4 years of culinary school without sharpening my knife even once but i did lol


Sharpen your knives!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i still have my set of good steel knives, Macs...but i hardly ever use them anymore. i got a set of kyocera ceramic knives. they are great, the only problem i have with them is its easy to break them if you drop them, had to replace one already....


 I've had one ceramic paring knife. It started somewhat dull and only got duller.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 17, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I've had one ceramic paring knife. It started somewhat dull and only got duller.


cheap ones are ass, kyocera is a little more, but they come sharp and stay that way, at least mine have, for about 3 years now. still will slice an over ripe tomato without mashing it...that's sharp enough for me


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 17, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Sharpen your knives!


i sharpen them now but manually via a sharpening stone water based. back then i wasn't into knives but now i kinda collect them but sadly my newest one is super thin and broke it needs a shit load of work but im at the point like fuck it i'll just buy a new one.


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 17, 2019)

too larry said:


> We have a Pacific Islander in our community. He always does the traditional hog cooked in the ground at his parties. Doesn't get much better than that.


thats called an ipu i think. they do it here but barely depending who the person is usually families will do it for huge occasions like weddings or funerals. it takes a lot of labor to do but yea that method is legit some of the best pig you will eat comes from that. they don't just cook the pig in it either they cook everything. side dishes and what not.


----------



## raratt (Mar 17, 2019)

Got the tiller running, however by the time it finally decided to run my back was finished for the day. Perhaps the tincture I made will make it better, or at least make it to where I don't care anymore...


----------



## raratt (Mar 17, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> thats called an ipu i think. they do it here but barely depending who the person is usually families will do it for huge occasions like weddings or funerals. it takes a lot of labor to do but yea that method is legit some of the best pig you will eat comes from that. they don't just cook the pig in it either they cook everything. side dishes and what not.


Had that many times on Guam. They have wild pigs on Island and some friends trapped the young ones and raised them to butcher. I would not have wanted to be there when momma couldn't get her baby out of the trap.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> i sharpen them now but manually via a sharpening stone water based. back then i wasn't into knives but now i kinda collect them but sadly my newest one is super thin and broke it needs a shit load of work but im at the point like fuck it i'll just buy a new one.


 Tell me about the knife that broke.

I have a large number of waterstones from 120 to 12000 grit.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 17, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Tell me about the knife that broke.
> 
> I have a large number of waterstones from 120 to 12000 grit.


Japanese stones? They are the premium. Damned that's a lot of dinero invested. Very nice.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Japanese stones? They are the premium. Damned that's a lot of dinero invested. Very nice.


Yah mostly Shapton and Naniwa. Ironically I've been collecting them for over 20 years, but only 3 years did I finally start using them and learning their qualities. 

The one rabbit hole I declined is "Jnats", Japanese natural/quarried stones. The good ones are _thousands _each by now ... pretty well mined out.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 17, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Yah mostly Shapton and Naniwa. Ironically I've been collecting them for over 20 years, but only 3 years did I finally start using them and learning their qualities.
> 
> The one rabbit hole I declined is "Jnats", Japanese natural/quarried stones. The good ones are _thousands _each by now ... pretty well mined out.


S&N are top line, they aren't cheap either


----------



## raratt (Mar 17, 2019)

I have a nice sharpening kit I never use, I have my ceramic sticks I use mostly.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> S&N are top line, they aren't cheap either


eBay helps. My Japanese woodworker's tool-porn catalog sells the 3000-grit (salmon) stone for over $200 but I scored one off eBay for $120 or so. 

For absolutely no defensible reason I want the Suehiro 20K stone (like $350 so uhm NO for an indulgence). I figure it would be just the thing for straight razors.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> I have a nice sharpening kit I never use, I have my ceramic sticks I use mostly.


 I have an "Idahone" ceramic steel. It is wonderful for blade touch-ups on the really hard steels. I first encountered the Idahone because it was in a friend's Edge Pro, a high-end manual sharpening rig that uses waterstones also. It made me a believer. I do one or two VERY light passes to remove that last bit of burr.


----------



## raratt (Mar 17, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I have an "Idahone" ceramic steel. It is wonderful for blade touch-ups on the really hard steels. I first encountered the Idahone because it was in a friend's Edge Pro, a high-end manual sharpening rig that uses waterstones also. It made me a believer. I do one or two VERY light passes to remove that last bit of burr.


My set is Lansky, definitely not high end but once set up it does a good job. Not very user friendly though.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> My set is Lansky, definitely not high end but once set up it does a good job. Not very user friendly though.


 I have a Lansky set too. I never could get it to work well. The Edge Pro is much superior and almost a pleasure to use.


----------



## raratt (Mar 17, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I have a Lansky set too. I never could get it to work well. The Edge Pro is much superior and almost a pleasure to use.


There is something more satisfying about running a knife over a large whet stone over and over...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> There is something more satisfying about running a knife over a large whet stone over and over...


... so long as I can hold a decently consistent bevel angle. Age is becoming an issue for me.


----------



## raratt (Mar 17, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Age is becoming an issue for me.


Right there with you brother.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 17, 2019)

too larry said:


> Brother-in-law.
> 
> The small car would be a challenge for a whole hog. Maybe borrow a neighbor's truck for the day. The BIL has used my little Kabota with a lift boom to pick the hog up for dressing. It tipped the front tires off the ground. Sister had to stand on the front bumper to get the hog off the ground.
> 
> Dressing a hog is hard ass work. Making sausage is even worse. When I was a kid, we would kill 4-5 hogs at a time. I would never want to wish that on anyone.


Try butchering a 1200 lb moose in the field. 
The excitement of the hunt will drain outta you pretty quick when you realize what you need to do.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 17, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> ... so long as I can hold a decently consistent bevel angle. Age is becoming an issue for me.





raratt said:


> Right there with you brother.


You guys gotta try these - they weigh virtually nothing & are scalpel sharp.


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 17, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Tell me about the knife that broke.
> 
> I have a large number of waterstones from 120 to 12000 grit.


i am a bit fuzzy since i haven't used it for over a year now my knives are just collecting dust in my car but i bought them from Japanese Knife imports online well just the one. 10" gyuto forgot who made it but it has a Wa handle don't know what kinda wood it is made out of. double bevel, white steel so it pretty much has to be wiped after every stroke or it will rust and mine has rusted because i used it a lot to cut tomatoes and other acidic food. it isn't a patena as my other knife actually has a patena and the colors are really different. patena's i believe are supposed to be a dark reddish color but this one is a straight up bright orange color. i did it to try and see if it was a patena or not thus why it is like this. my other knife is a 10" kiritsuke but generic brand. from shun the blue steel one. shun is like the most generic japanese knife manufacturer imo kind of like Apple okay products but they are heavily over priced due to brand name.

i use 800 and i believe my other one is 1.2k or 1k grit. the sharpening part is easy imo it takes a LOT of practice to master but for the knife i was talking about i need to remove the rust, shine it, sand the handle to remove all the crap that built up and either put resin on it or not i prefer not putting resin on it but then crap continue to build up and eventually i will have to replace the handle over time due to sanding. the knife isn't really broken it is just a chip from when i first used it i dropped it in the sink and a piece came off. i can easily sharpen that part down but i just prefer to change the entire knife because the blade is super thin. it's great for soft things but idk if it would be classified as a "laser edge" but to me that is what i would say.

i haven';t been using my knives much lately this year because i been hopping around different restaurants finding a decent one to work for. most i tried had horrible standards or employee's so i quit pretty fast. 

i do love my kiritsuke's over gyuto's though the shape feels better to me. i read that you are not supposed to use a kiritsuke or something because it's like reserved for the head chef idk if anyone even cares anymore or if that is true because in reality the knife don't make the chef.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 17, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You guys gotta try these - they weigh virtually nothing & are scalpel sharp.
> 
> View attachment 4302263


Havalon?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I have an "Idahone" ceramic steel. It is wonderful for blade touch-ups on the really hard steels. I first encountered the Idahone because it was in a friend's Edge Pro, a high-end manual sharpening rig that uses waterstones also. It made me a believer. I do one or two VERY light passes to remove that last bit of burr.


I do like my Edge Pro but I love the fact YOU use it!



cannabineer said:


> I have a Lansky set too. I never could get it to work well. The Edge Pro is much superior and *almost* a pleasure to use.


LOL

Your sharpening did enable me to slice this perfectly, thanks!


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 17, 2019)

i managed to find 1 out of 2 of my missing fish. i think it is my yellow tang and has been missing for weeks now. found it behind my tank on the carpet where i keep the filtration at. it's basically fish beef jerky now. must of jumped out since i don't keep a cover. i feel kinda bad but at the same time i don't. down to 4 fish now until i can either remove my tank completely and quit that hobby or move back to fresh water aquariums to soften the blow of cost in that hobby. 

the other fish was a squirrel fish or what we call menpachi here you can eat them but i bought these ones at a shop they are cool fish in general. i still have my green spotted puffer which is getting old but very hardy. i think my puffer is now 9-12 years old already i had a pleco last 16 years


----------



## purpaterp (Mar 17, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I do like my Edge Pro but I love the fact YOU use it!
> 
> 
> LOL
> ...


That looks bomb


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2019)

purpaterp said:


> That looks bomb


Thank you, it was wonderful! Here's the recipe I used if you're interested: https://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/1020057-pressure-cooker-corned-beef-and-cabbage

I used a point cut since I prefer a little fattier corned beef.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I do like my Edge Pro but I love the fact YOU use it!
> 
> 
> LOL
> ...


 "Almost a pleasure" is a massive upgrade from "a chore".


----------



## ANC (Mar 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> My set is Lansky, definitely not high end but once set up it does a good job. Not very user friendly though.


My Lansky comes from the early 90s


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2019)

ANC said:


> My Lansky comes from the early 90s


Mid-80s here; I even bought a diamond-grit upgrade stone


----------



## purpaterp (Mar 17, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you, it was wonderful! Here's the recipe I used if you're interested: https://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/1020057-pressure-cooker-corned-beef-and-cabbage
> 
> I used a point cut since I prefer a little fattier corned beef.


Thanks for that I’ll definitely try it soon. Love some corned beef I hit a dab and that was the first post i saw. Now I need something better than my frozen pizza lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 17, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You guys gotta try these - they weigh virtually nothing & are scalpel sharp.
> 
> View attachment 4302263


because that's a scalpel blade...


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00095OGQU/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

great deal, individually wrapped, stay nice and fresh till you open one, don't sit and oxidize.


----------



## ANC (Mar 17, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Mid-80s here; I even bought a diamond-grit upgrade stone


Yeah I have 5 stones


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> ... so long as I can hold a decently consistent bevel angle. Age is becoming an issue for me.


 

Cutco sharpener works best on J.A.Hinkles (3 strokes and it's done, 5 for cutco knifes)

20-30 strokes to remove the damage from accidentally hitting the rim of the bowl trying to get the vegges off the knife with just a flick of the wrist. 

It's not pretty or manly but functions well.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 18, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Havalon?


----------



## ANC (Mar 18, 2019)

Yeah, I mean everyone should have a 2 dollar sharpener in the kitchen for the shit knives.
I don;t feel bad throwing them out when they become a chore.


----------



## too larry (Mar 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> Got the tiller running, however by the time it finally decided to run my back was finished for the day. Perhaps the tincture I made will make it better, or at least make it to where I don't care anymore...


Sister and I worked on clearing trees off the gate to the creek land this morning. Me on the saw and her on her new tractor with grapple. I was good for 2 hours before my back gave out.

Sister did not stay on the farm and operate equipment all her life. I was saying a lot of "your other up." But I will find out when I borrow it that I'm not as good as I used to be.


----------



## too larry (Mar 18, 2019)

2 people, 2 chainsaws, 1 tractor, 2 hours. Cleared a good 5-6 feet of road. About 250 yards to go.

 

We did get the gate out. I'm still having trouble with looters over at Mamma's old house. I'm going to chain the gate flat on the road going in and hope someone flattens a tire when they drive over it.


----------



## sunni (Mar 18, 2019)

Not much really regular daily crap 
But I did have time for lunch with the kid so that was nice 

He danced after every bite of his sandwhich so I accomplished someone being happy haha


----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2019)

Went and picked up an avocado tree from a friend, it was a volunteer in his yard. Not sure if it is root stock or one grown from seed. Gave it to my daughter because it is warmer at her house and there is probably other avocado trees near there that will pollinate it. Picked up the grandkids from school and hung out with them for a bit while their mom took the little one to the Dr to get her twisted ankle checked out. It is really bruised but they didn't find a break. If one of them will get a broken bone it will be her...lol


----------



## too larry (Mar 18, 2019)

Just thought of a pretty big accomplishment. Today marks 28 years at my job. The wife always reminds me, as it is also my ex-husband in law's birthday.


----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2019)

too larry said:


> hope someone flattens a tire when they drive over it.


2X4's with 16 penny nails buried just under the dirt.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 18, 2019)

too larry said:


> Just thought of a pretty big accomplishment. Today marks 28 years at my job. The wife always reminds me, as it is also my ex-husband in law's birthday.


That's kinda confusing?

I did 24 years at my first job & almost 20 at this one so far, but I like it so it's not really like work.
I rebuilt a pump on Sunday in about 30 minutes for $4,500 bux.


----------



## too larry (Mar 18, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's kinda confusing?
> 
> I did 24 years at my first job & almost 20 at this one so far, but I like it so it's not really like work.
> I rebuilt a pump on Sunday in about 30 minutes for $4,500 bux.


The wife's ex. Just what I've always called him.

Yea, I love my job. I plan on staying here as long as they will have me.

The wife has been retired 2 years, and she is lobbying hard for me to quit working. We could get by on her retirement. {she makes roughly twice as much in retirement as I do working} But I'm only 58. I need to keep paying into SS for the next few years. Although the wife has a golden retirement paid through her old job, it will end when she dies. I have no plan at my work. {only two things scare me. Being old and poor and a woman with a gun} (and I'm only joking about one of those)

Nice on the rebuild.


----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I rebuilt a pump on Sunday in about 30 minutes for $4,500 bux.


I was in the wrong freakin business...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> I was in the wrong freakin business...


Being intimately familiar with the equipment, having a very motivated customer, parts on hand & not being too inebriated (only two Gin & tonics [+ a bit of GG#4]) on Sunday afternoon to accomplish the work - that's the key.

I had all the necessary tools & parts laid out on my bench even before the pump showed up.
Piece of cake!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 18, 2019)

sunni said:


> Not much really regular daily crap
> But I did have time for lunch with the kid so that was nice
> 
> He danced after every bite of his sandwhich so I accomplished someone being happy haha


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> 2X4's with 16 penny nails buried just under the dirt.


yeah...but then you've disabled their vehicle while they're still close by...better to just shoot em at that point


----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah...but then you've disabled their vehicle while they're still close by...better to just shoot em at that point


I figured a claymore would be too noisy...


----------



## too larry (Mar 19, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah...but then you've disabled their vehicle while they're still close by...better to just shoot em at that point





raratt said:


> I figured a claymore would be too noisy...


This is down at Mamma's old house. I'm by there maybe 10 minutes a week. There is a leaning tree that could maybe have some barbed wire tangled in the top, and wrapped around a light pole across the driveway. With a nice sturdy prop and some judicial sawing on the off-side of the tree. . . . .

But my cousins do go in there once in awhile. Would hate to crush them on their little golfcart.


----------



## too larry (Mar 19, 2019)

Got my biweekly trip to town behind me. Picked up an autumn camo Dickey's backpack. {It was 5 bucks and I talked her down to 3} A poly fleece base layer with hood and a Weather Proof flannel shirt. Also 3 of the 4 pairs of socks in the Columbia {mostly} wool sock pack for 50 cent a pair. {Sister bought me a pack last year. $22 on Amazon} A few more odds and ends.


----------



## raratt (Mar 19, 2019)

Ran to the commissary today. Freezer is happy again. BX still hasn't gotten any more 190 proof Everclear in, guess I'll decarb the buds I have and do some cannabutter with some of them instead. Roxy has decided I no longer need the 1/4 inch irrigation pipes to the roses and everything else in veggie garden #1. Guess I need to tack up some more fence boards to try to keep her out.


----------



## too larry (Mar 19, 2019)

raratt said:


> Ran to the commissary today. Freezer is happy again. BX still hasn't gotten any more 190 proof Everclear in, guess I'll decarb the buds I have and do some cannabutter with some of them instead. Roxy has decided I no longer need the 1/4 inch irrigation pipes to the roses and everything else in veggie garden #1. Guess I need to tack up some more fence boards to try to keep her out.


Mocha our now deceased Chocolate Lab chewed the wiring harnesses on the car and truck. Ate completely through several of the uprights on the deck bench, and chewed up every single one of them. She was three years old before she got out of the chewing stage.


----------



## raratt (Mar 19, 2019)

too larry said:


> Mocha our now deceased Chocolate Lab chewed the wiring harnesses on the car and truck. Ate completely through several of the uprights on the deck bench, and chewed up every single one of them. She was three years old before she got out of the chewing stage.


When our last dog was a pup we had an older dog with her that kind of kept her occupied and out of some trouble. It has been 14 years since she was a pup so I'm out of practice also. I put bunches of things out in the yard to try to keep her occupied, she prefers being outside.


----------



## ANC (Mar 20, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Being intimately familiar with the equipment, having a very motivated customer, parts on hand & not being too inebriated (only two Gin & tonics [+ a bit of GG#4]) on Sunday afternoon to accomplish the work - that's the key.
> 
> I had all the necessary tools & parts laid out on my bench even before the pump showed up.
> Piece of cake!


I remember when I used to be like that.
No idea what happened, it is just a fog now


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 20, 2019)

Happy Spring, RIU brethren!!!


----------



## ANC (Mar 20, 2019)

At least autumn is the prettiest time of the year where I live.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 20, 2019)

My winter was SO harsh, I even had to shovel the snow of my car a couple of times. Know what I'm sayin', @420God ?


----------



## scumrot derelict (Mar 20, 2019)

wanted to post a delightful fried chicken sandwich I ate yesterday but the gravy that’s on it looks kinda like jizz and everyone would just make jizz comments and the loveliness of the sandwich would be lost in the hubbub


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 20, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> wanted to post a delightful fried chicken sandwich I ate yesterday but the gravy that’s on it looks kinda like jizz and everyone would just make jizz comments and the loveliness of the sandwich would be lost in the hubbub



How was the gravy? Did it taste like jizz???


----------



## ANC (Mar 20, 2019)

Sometimes chicken skin looks like a scrotum.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Mar 20, 2019)

ANC said:


> Sometimes chicken skin looks like a scrotum.


this is the truth fuck you if you dont agree with me


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 20, 2019)

ANC said:


> Sometimes chicken skin looks like a scrotum.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Mar 20, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


>


I have missed you so bad. 

I hope you have been taking care of yourself. I still have your strain in my growbox. It's sucha fucking champ. I've forgot to water it like 27 times and it just won't die.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 20, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> I have missed you so bad.
> 
> I hope you have been taking care of yourself. I still have your strain in my growbox. It's sucha fucking champ. I've forgot to water it like 27 times and it just won't die.


LOL. Apparently I haven't, been sick. Hope you've been good. I crossed it with GSC; not heavy yielding but a good smoke.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Mar 20, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL. Apparently I haven't, been sick. Hope you've been good. I crossed it with GSC; not heavy yielding but a good smoke.


All my love,. boss. 

You a re a fucking gentleman and a scholar. I'm in line to buy some panckae mix. back in a few. <3


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 20, 2019)

Pulled my mother 93 chevy pu out of winter dormancy, charged the battery, replaced a plug for the A C compressor someone cut off, tried fixing the radio and figured out the speakers are dead.. Fuck it I'm not replacing them . Chased down a constant power draw that was killing the battery, just a trailer brake controller wired incorrectly . The oil is draining now as I have lunch. Gonna vacuum and wash it, then down front for sale. Then I gotta pull out her 73 chevelle and do the same shit. I'm selling all her things that are here to, hopefully, fix the mortgage situation. I'm still waiting on documents from the bank to see what options we have. Either way, this shit needs to go.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 20, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Happy Spring, RIU brethren!!!


Shit, I thought that was tomorrow! I swear to god this is the year of day late/dollar short for me. Don't ask what I owe the taxman


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 20, 2019)

Lol,
We hired a H/S kid to clean up in the shop - he got his first pay slip & after scrutinizing it for several minutes says to one of the other guys "hey, this ain't right, I get $10.00 an hour & I worked 30 hours so that's $300 right?"

Welcome to adulthood grasshopper.


----------



## raratt (Mar 20, 2019)

Finally got around to tacking up the last piece of mylar in the grow room. Took all of 15 minutes at the most. The hardboard I put up for that wall is definitely hard. Had to put some extra umph in the staple gun. Sure is warm and humid in there after walking in from some scattered showers. Even got a nap in this afternoon.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 20, 2019)

Oil changed, kinda straightened the bent front bumper, changed a few bulbs, had to fix a broken bulb socket, vacuumed and wiped down the interior. Just need to wash it in the morning. I tried figuring out why there's no dash lights, but there's a huge birds nest of wires from whoever did the trailer brake and radio install. When I tried to look into it I, somehow, triggered the horn and had to shake the harness to get it to stop. . Someone else can deal with it.


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 20, 2019)

today my last menpachi looks like it is going to die. looks like it has swim bladder issues so it can't swim straight. more then likely it will die. in a sense it is awful but at the same time im going to be down to 3 fish only. 1 less fish closer to removing my tank or converting it back to fresh water.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Mar 20, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> today my last menpachi looks like it is going to die. looks like it has swim bladder issues so it can't swim straight. more then likely it will die. in a sense it is awful but at the same time im going to be down to 3 fish only. 1 less fish closer to removing my tank or converting it back to fresh water.


They are found in tropical parts of the Indian, Pacific and Atlantic Oceans, with the greatest species richness near reefs in the Indo-Pacific. Most are found at depths from the shoreline to 100 m (330 ft), but some, notably the members of the genus _Ostichthys_, are generally found far deeper. Being largely or entirely nocturnal, they have relatively large eyes. During the day, they typically remain hidden in crevices, caves, or under ledges

If I'm reading this right, not a tank species.


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 21, 2019)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> They are found in tropical parts of the Indian, Pacific and Atlantic Oceans, with the greatest species richness near reefs in the Indo-Pacific. Most are found at depths from the shoreline to 100 m (330 ft), but some, notably the members of the genus _Ostichthys_, are generally found far deeper. Being largely or entirely nocturnal, they have relatively large eyes. During the day, they typically remain hidden in crevices, caves, or under ledges
> 
> If I'm reading this right, not a tank species.


yes they are nocturnal fish and they are typically a schooling + reef fish but anything can be a tank species tbh as long as you have the right food, tank size, parameters, etc.. the way i look at it is salt water aquariums is just like growing cannabis but much harder/time consuming/ and money invested into it. it wasn't my choice to get them though i wanted another puffer but i wasn't buying my parents were so i was like okay you guys choose the fish. i just wanted another puffer but chances are one of um would have died. the puffer i have now has a temper but it wasn't as bad as my trigger fish that thing and my puffer would go at it to the point if they didn't stop i would have ended up rehoming one of them most likely the trigger as well.

been in the hobby since i was 5 years old or younger even and im 26 now so it's been a long time. it's cool but just taking care of the fish alone is hard work. fresh water isn't too bad but once you get into brackish water and salt water tanks thats when the real money sink and time investment begins


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2019)

go with fresh water, so much easier, and cheaper...and there are some very beautiful and entertaining fresh water fish, my friend had an archer fish. he would put a cricket on a stick and hold it over the tank, the archer would spit and knock it off the stick, then swoop in on it...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 21, 2019)

My buddies brother had something like a 200 gal tank with a 3ft arowana in it. Fed it live mice. He would dangle it over the tank and it would come up out of the water to grab it. He had to get rid of it cause it started jumping out of the tank regularly.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 21, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> My buddies brother had something like a 200 gal tank with a 3ft arowana in it. Fed it live mice. He would dangle it over the tank and it would come up out of the water to grab it. He had to get rid of it cause it started jumping out of the tank regularly.


Without a sturdy secure hood an Arowana won't stay in long especially if it is being taught to jump for food, but they are a beautiful/colorful fish.


----------



## ANC (Mar 21, 2019)

I cleaned my mom in law's gutters, masticed the seams and bought my daughter leather school shoes.
I feel exhausted and the power is about to go off for more than 2 hours after we just came back home a few minutes back.


----------



## ANC (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 21, 2019)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4304200


The Japanese & Chinese love their Koi & gold fish.

http://www.koimudpond.com/koi-pond-slide-show.html

"Kohaku - is the most expensive koi ever sold, in China $2.2 million US dollar"


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Mar 21, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> yes they are nocturnal fish and they are typically a schooling + reef fish but anything can be a tank species tbh as long as you have the right food, tank size, parameters, etc.. the way i look at it is salt water aquariums is just like growing cannabis but much harder/time consuming/ and money invested into it. it wasn't my choice to get them though i wanted another puffer but i wasn't buying my parents were so i was like okay you guys choose the fish. i just wanted another puffer but chances are one of um would have died. the puffer i have now has a temper but it wasn't as bad as my trigger fish that thing and my puffer would go at it to the point if they didn't stop i would have ended up rehoming one of them most likely the trigger as well.
> 
> been in the hobby since i was 5 years old or younger even and im 26 now so it's been a long time. it's cool but just taking care of the fish alone is hard work. fresh water isn't too bad but once you get into brackish water and salt water tanks thats when the real money sink and time investment begins


Right on, I'm a fish guy too. freshwater mostly African Cichlids but have had planted community tanks, brackish water, south american tanks, since I was a little shaver. I was a little drunk when I typed that response. Have never done a salt tank for multiple reasons, so I know little on that subject
Old tank 90g bowfront, will try and find more pics


----------



## scumrot derelict (Mar 21, 2019)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> Right on, I'm a fish guy too. freshwater mostly African Cichlids but have had planted community tanks, brackish water, south american tanks, since I was a little shaver. I was a little drunk when I typed that response. Have never done a salt tank for multiple reasons, so I know little on that subject
> Old tank 90g bowfront, will try and find more pics
> View attachment 4304232


You're a total fucking fish nerd.


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 21, 2019)

nice tank. im not a fan or aro's they honestly look cool but just the sheer size they can get plus the cost. i'll probably go with a community tank if i decide to stay in it but honestly i wont likely stay in the hobby. it's either i quit growing or i quit the fish hobby. need space for my tent and my other hobby which is collecting anime figurines but with that it too is pricey and so far i only got one which costed me about $500-600 that one was popular though and been out of stock since it was made in i believe 2013? i bought it last year


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 21, 2019)

The other day I went through the file cabinet with all the house papers, 25 years worth of financial documents, and I collected all the jars of change my mother had left here, all $440 of it, is a start. IDK which did it, but I stirred something up and my sinuses and throat are killing me.

So far today I've washed the truck and started cleaning my garage. When I went to open the hood on the truck, it dropped, I jerked back, catching the bottom edge of the hood and peeled a 1/2 " long piece of skin off the back of my finger. Then I forgot I did it and sprayed it with brake cleaner. My buddy in the house heard me scream.

My body hates me right now. I went from being relatively lazy the last few months, mostly sitting on my ass getting high all day, to getting up at 6 and not stopping till I pass out around 11 for the last week, and I'm not smoking until night time. I forgot how much my knees and back hurt when I don't smoke. The 20 or so pounds I've put on isn't helping, but that'll be gone in a month or so.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 21, 2019)

Paint thinner will also let you know where the holes are in your space suit.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 21, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Paint thinner will also let you know where the holes are in your space suit.


The stripper is the nastiest.

Guy in lab once dumped a liter of methylene chloride on his Levis. I saw brown jimmies that day.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2019)

i use 34% h2o2, burns you without hurting for the first couple of minutes, by the time you feel it, you better hop to the sink and get the shit off...haven't made myself bleed yet, but have had several interesting white patches bleached into my hands and arms...


----------



## ANC (Mar 21, 2019)

my grandpa used to say hair doesn't grow on brains, but really.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 21, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i use 34% h2o2, burns you without hurting for the first couple of minutes, by the time you feel it, you better hop to the sink and get the shit off...haven't made myself bleed yet, but have had several interesting white patches bleached into my hands and arms...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 21, 2019)

ANC said:


> my grandpa used to say hair doesn't grow on brains, but really.


 That looks like iron filings on a magnet


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2019)

ANC said:


> my grandpa used to say hair doesn't grow on brains, but really.


you'd prefer this to being bald?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> That looks like iron filings on a magnet


yeah...the only difference is magnets at least attract ferrous metals...that guy doesn't even attract flies...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 21, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah...the only difference is magnets at least attract ferrous metals...that guy doesn't even attract flies...


furrous.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 21, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> furrous.








Van de Graaf


----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> The stripper is the nastiest.
> 
> Guy in lab once dumped a liter of methylene chloride on his Levis. I saw brown jimmies that day.


Acetone.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> Acetone.


Methylene chloride burns much "hotter" than a mere oxygenate.


I've done a comparo.


----------



## ANC (Mar 21, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you'd prefer this to being bald?


Luckily my hair had the good grace to give up the fight from the front to the back... But I remember still having that awkward little bit at the front.


----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> yes they are nocturnal fish and they are typically a schooling + reef fish but anything can be a tank species tbh as long as you have the right food, tank size, parameters, etc.. the way i look at it is salt water aquariums is just like growing cannabis but much harder/time consuming/ and money invested into it. it wasn't my choice to get them though i wanted another puffer but i wasn't buying my parents were so i was like okay you guys choose the fish. i just wanted another puffer but chances are one of um would have died. the puffer i have now has a temper but it wasn't as bad as my trigger fish that thing and my puffer would go at it to the point if they didn't stop i would have ended up rehoming one of them most likely the trigger as well.
> 
> been in the hobby since i was 5 years old or younger even and im 26 now so it's been a long time. it's cool but just taking care of the fish alone is hard work. fresh water isn't too bad but once you get into brackish water and salt water tanks thats when the real money sink and time investment begins


I always wanted a saltwater tank, but the cost of equipment to do it correctly plus the amount of work it takes to maintain it convinced me it wasn't for me. I had an improvised one when we were stationed on Guam that I just swapped the water out with fresh sea water once a week, it kept fish alive for awhile and when one died I just went fishing with really small hooks and brought a new fish home. Best one was a type of wrasse that was psychedelic colored. Had a Picasso and Wedge Tail trigger at one time. I have had freshwater tanks forever, the grandkids like to sit and look at the fish.


----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Methylene chloride burns much "hotter" than a mere oxygenate.
> 
> 
> I've done a comparo.


All I know is that Acetone will make you aware of any small break in your skin. Used it to clean motorcycle parts.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 21, 2019)

you guys are really making me rethink the idea of re-purposing my 15gal fish tank from a cloner to a real fish tank again....sheesh


----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> you guys are really making me rethink the idea of re-purposing my 15gal fish tank from a cloner to a real fish tank again....sheesh


Freshwater isn't bad.


----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2019)

Moon Wrasse


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Mar 21, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> You're a total fucking fish nerd.


Hey man, I found a mermaid and she has a dick. Should I give her your number?


----------



## ANC (Mar 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> All I know is that Acetone will make you aware of any small break in your skin. Used it to clean motorcycle parts.


It really cleans up oily skin... you can go wash your face with the strongest soap you have, then put some acetone on some cotton wool and wipe your face... it still comes off dirty.
Our one pharmacy chain sold a product based on the shit in the 80s, the smell was unmistakable. It was called 10 o 6

I forgot to mention it is a public holiday here today... no idea what for though... I worked harder than usual


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> Freshwater isn't bad.


i know, that what me and the wife had it before. Then the fish died and i re-purposed it for a cloner....

now you making me think of going back to the fishies..


----------



## scumrot derelict (Mar 21, 2019)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> Hey man, I found a mermaid and she has a dick. Should I give her your number?


yes please


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Mar 21, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> yes please


Hope you know how to swim, have an extra life vest


----------



## scumrot derelict (Mar 21, 2019)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> Hope you know how to swim, have an extra life vest


i can swallow lots of salt water


----------



## ANC (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## scumrot derelict (Mar 21, 2019)

ANC said:


>


holyshit why are the arms so hairy


----------



## ANC (Mar 21, 2019)

https://hyperallergic.com/421405/how-a-fake-monster-creeped-into-our-museums/


----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2019)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> Hey man, I found a mermaid and she has a dick. Should I give her your number?


That's a mermister...


----------



## ANC (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## scumrot derelict (Mar 21, 2019)

ANC said:


>


he's got some nice tits


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 21, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Dogfish


----------



## too larry (Mar 21, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Van de Graaf


Me after I take off my Cuddle Duds. If it's dark, you can see sparks.


----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2019)

I had sex with a mermaid once, she gave me the crabs...


----------



## too larry (Mar 21, 2019)

Roofers came this morning. They plan on getting the front finished today, the back tomorrow. Two days of sunshine, priceless.


----------



## too larry (Mar 21, 2019)

Sister and BIL treated us to supper at Mr Buck's Raw Bar in Fountain last night to celebrate my birthday. A little over two months late. lol

Wednesday is usually half price oyster night, but they raised the price of everything on the menu and no more deals. The place was packed, with a long line outside. Maybe they are trying to talk a few folks into going on down the road.


----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2019)

too larry said:


> Roofers came this morning. They plan on getting the front finished today, the back tomorrow. Two days of sunshine, priceless.


We have sunshine today, not so much for tomorrow, or next week...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 21, 2019)

^^ definitely the top half human.


----------



## too larry (Mar 21, 2019)

cannabineer said:


>


Option B would taste like fish every time you kissed her.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 21, 2019)

too larry said:


> Option B would taste like fish every time you kissed her.


kissed her where


----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2019)

Exactly. Heads AND tails...


----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2019)

I was going to refrain from going that direction, it's @too larry 's fault.


----------



## too larry (Mar 21, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> kissed her where





raratt said:


> Exactly. Heads AND tails...


Puns. The lowest form of humor. Must be why I like them so much.


----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2019)

too larry said:


> Puns. The lowest form of humor. Must be why I like them so much.


But some aren't very punny...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 21, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> That looks like iron filings on a magnet


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> All I know is that Acetone will make you aware of any small break in your skin. Used it to clean motorcycle parts.


I use to wash machined parts in acetone tanks up to 100 gallons. I've had it splash in my eyes. It just felt cold. Luckily (?) it was my fucked up eye, which I'm mostly blind in, so IDK if it did any damage. I also dipped my arm into the tank when I had poison ivy. It was gone in a couple days. Might have caused a little liver damage, but luckily that bitch regenerates.

Methyl Ethyl Ketone is another fun one.


----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Methyl Ethel Ketone


I used that in a semi enclosed area before it was banned, I floated out of there.


----------



## too larry (Mar 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> I used that in a semi enclosed area before it was banned, I floated out of there.


I was on the crew that had to clean and paint all the ginny's, switchboards and adjacent catwalks in the Saipan's aft engine room. We used a solvent called Tri-something or the other. Shit would make you see stars.


----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2019)

too larry said:


> I was on the crew that had to clean and paint all the ginny's, switchboards and adjacent catwalks in the Saipan's aft engine room. We used a solvent called Tri-something or the other. Shit would make you see stars.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trichloroethylene


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 21, 2019)

too larry said:


> I was on the crew that had to clean and paint all the ginny's, switchboards and adjacent catwalks in the Saipan's aft engine room. We used a solvent called Tri-something or the other. Shit would make you see stars.


Back around 2000 I was working in a body shop. We were cleaning out an old paint cabinet and the guy I was working with, who regularly huffed, grab this old can and said "hey they banned this stuff, take a whiff" and jammed it under my nose. My whole color pallet shifted, blue turned red, green turned purple, all colors shifted for a few seconds. Then I slugged him in the gut. I kinda wish I kept that shit no one believes me.

This guy regularly passed out from sticking his head in the gun cleaner full of thinner.


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 21, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Back around 2000 I was working in a body shop. We were cleaning out an old paint cabinet and the guy I was working with, who regularly huffed, grab this old can and said "hey they banned this stuff, take a whiff" and jammed it under my nose. My whole color pallet shifted, blue turned red, green turned purple, all colors shifted for a few seconds. Then I slugged him in the gut. I kinda wish I kept that shit no one believes me.
> 
> This guy regularly passed out from sticking his head in the gun cleaner full of thinner.


Thats scary. Is that guy still alive ?


----------



## too larry (Mar 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trichloroethylene


That's the one, Officer.


----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2019)

too larry said:


> Officer.


Don't call me that, I worked for a living...lol I wore stripes.


----------



## too larry (Mar 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> Don't call me that, I worked for a living...lol I wore stripes.


We used to call them Zero's.


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> I always wanted a saltwater tank, but the cost of equipment to do it correctly plus the amount of work it takes to maintain it convinced me it wasn't for me. I had an improvised one when we were stationed on Guam that I just swapped the water out with fresh sea water once a week, it kept fish alive for awhile and when one died I just went fishing with really small hooks and brought a new fish home. Best one was a type of wrasse that was psychedelic colored. Had a Picasso and Wedge Tail trigger at one time. I have had freshwater tanks forever, the grandkids like to sit and look at the fish.


i mean i love it but like growing cannabis it is kind of against me not money wise but my grandpa. he is highly against running an RO system and that is a must in the hobby i run a 4 stage rodi i think it is 150gph but it has a shit load of waste water and i try to save it but he keeps yelling at me that im wasting water lol. i was also forced into salt water because when i bought my puffer it was from a fresh water fish store only ( this store only sells fresh water fish ) did the research later and i found out that they can live in fresh water but are more likely to die if not converted into brackish water and at that point i was just fuck i might as well go into salt water. 

i like the puffers too much they remind me of dogs great personalities these fish have but mine is kind of shy when it comes to eating live food it won't take anything live tried many times to give it live food but it ignores it. also sucks because i don't want fish only aquariums but in my state it is hard to really find anyone selling inverts and corals are illegal here. the fish alone are over priced.

if i do decide to go back into fresh water though im going to buy a new tank the one im using i bought long time ago when i was in highschool and had no job so it is a 2nd hand tank and has a lot of scratches and dents and stuff. plus it is a glass tank so it's fucking heavy even without anything in it. fresh water fish are cool but imo they tend to be more dull in color compared to salt water fish which are vibrant and super colorful. i might get back into goldfish though that of just have a bunch of smaller fishes and try a planted tank


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 21, 2019)

Novabudd said:


> Thats scary. Is that guy still alive ?


No idea. He got fired when he got caught hiding booze in the toilet tank and I never heard from him again. I'm pretty sure he smoked crack there too. I'm guessing no seeing how he was in his late 40s back then. Damn good body man though.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> he keeps yelling at me that im wasting water


 
which one is your grandpa?
does he pay the water bill?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 21, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> No idea. He got fired when he got caught hiding booze in the toilet tank and I never heard from him again. I'm pretty sure he smoked crack there too. I'm guessing no seeing how he was in his late 40s back then. Damn good body man though.


i knew 2 brothers, just a year apart, way back when i was a teenager...one of them drank a little, maybe smoked some weed, but that was about it. he was a big boy, around 6 foot in high school, pretty wide across the shoulders, not sure if he was a genius, but he never struck me as an idiot...his brother got hooked on huffing "tulio"...toluene paint thinner....this one, the one that was a year older...was about 5'5'', weighed about 130 lbs, and WAS an idiot...
nothing designed to take paint off of anything is good for your brain...it doesn't seem that hard to figure out.


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 21, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4304530
> which one is your grandpa?
> does he pay the water bill?


the water bill is split with everyone in the house hold same with rent and electricity. water and electricity bills are fairly cheap though but that is just how he is i guess because he grew up poor so he is kinda like more conservative. it's ironic because he tells me not to waste water but when he waters his hundreds of plants outside he doesn't even use the rain water he uses the garden hose. he is retired but i think he used majority of his retirement money as well so i understand in a sense. it's a long story but it really has nothing to do with us more so his daughters who abused him for his money to pay off their share of the rent.


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 21, 2019)

I BOUGHT SEKIRO!!! PC MASTER RACE! Sucks because were going to the mall got to pick up my slacks that they would not give to me even though i paid for it until after the 17th due to some pre sale bullshit. then i work tomorrow as well and were likely going to eat dinner at the mall. largest outdoor mall in the US i believe. i personally hate it they shut down most of the good stores so it's all mainly clothing and eateries but lots of people too probably the busiest mall in my state


----------



## lokie (Mar 22, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> i mean i love it but like growing cannabis it is kind of against me not money wise but my grandpa. he is highly against running an RO system and that is a must in the hobby i run a 4 stage rodi i think it is 150gph but it has a shit load of waste water and i try to save it but he keeps yelling at me that im wasting water lol. i was also forced into salt water because when i bought my puffer it was from a fresh water fish store only ( this store only sells fresh water fish ) did the research later and i found out that they can live in fresh water but are more likely to die if not converted into brackish water and at that point i was just fuck i might as well go into salt water.
> 
> i like the puffers too much they remind me of dogs great personalities these fish have but mine is kind of shy when it comes to eating live food it won't take anything live tried many times to give it live food but it ignores it. also sucks because i don't want fish only aquariums but in my state it is hard to really find anyone selling inverts and corals are illegal here. the fish alone are over priced.
> 
> if i do decide to go back into fresh water though im going to buy a new tank the one im using i bought long time ago when i was in highschool and had no job so it is a 2nd hand tank and has a lot of scratches and dents and stuff. plus it is a glass tank so it's fucking heavy even without anything in it. fresh water fish are cool but imo they tend to be more dull in color compared to salt water fish which are vibrant and super colorful. i might get back into goldfish though that of just have a bunch of smaller fishes and try a planted tank


I kept a Salt setup for about 8 years.

Things went to shit real quick when I started overnight travel. My ex could not handle the maintenance.

My fave was the harlequin tuskfish, Choerodon fasciatus, is a species of wrasse 





I used to keep the dead fish. Dry them and then hang them in a fishing net in my bathroom.
I had horseshoe crabs, sea horses, starfish, puffer, angle and box fish and sand dollars hanging in that net.

I took the net down to move. After being stored for a few months the box was opened to find that a mouse had gotten
into the box, gnawed a hole into a puffer and made a nest out of everything else in the box.

I was pleased the horseshoe crab was undamaged. But alas it was not to last long.
While moving to a final destination the box it was in blew off of the truck, the top opened 
and the crab got airborne in the middle of the freeway. The last I saw it was threw the rearview mirror, 
crashing and burning near mile marker 167.

That was the last of my fish as pets adventures.

I may do it again but it won't be any time soon.


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 22, 2019)

lokie said:


> I kept a Salt setup for about 8 years.
> 
> Things went to shit real quick when I started overnight travel. My ex could not handle the maintenance.
> 
> ...


damn that sucks. yea man shit is real expensive fish here go for maybe double what you pay for yours nothing is caught locally here i think it is actually illegal to do so now but we gets most of our fish from asia. i want a nudibranch but then i might quit growing just to get back into it to cut down some costs. i've kept more basic fish like yellow tangs, blue tangs, oscelarus clowns, trigger, and couple blennies. my dad used to dry up his fish like yours but he caught um and then ants ate them years later. 

i kept a lot of different pets growing up. had a mouse, a chicken, a chameleon which was my favorite, birds, cats, dogs, bunch of fish. the store i go to just got seahorses tank bred in but they are $99 each. the same species you can buy online for i think $50-60


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 22, 2019)

I just made corned beef hash out of the last of my corned beef and cabbage and it was fucking delicious. I put parsnips in this year which really added a nice background flavor. I never had a parsnip before I was 30 and it has since become my favorite root vegetable after sweet potato.

My roommate has a 70 gal reef tank. Pair of clowns, yellow tang, and a mandarin dragonet are the main fish, then there's some stupid cheap fish he put in years ago as sacrificial fish when he set the tank up to get the microbiology going and they've survived. He also has a cleaner shrimp and a pom pom crab that we never see. A ton of Zoas, a devils hand or glove, some mushrooms, 2 anemone and a couple other soft corals that look like trees kinda. He's in the process of building a sump to cut down on his maintenance. He has taken a hands off approach, which other than an algae issue, seems to be working well.

Mandarin dragonet, it's a cool fish to watch hunt


----------



## ANC (Mar 22, 2019)

For marine fish, I'd love stuff from around Bazaruto Island. 
Even as a life long fish breeder and enthusiast, my brain wasn't ready for the amount of neon cloured fish under the water there.
Or picking up whole cowries.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> ^^ definitely the top half human.


I suspect option B would make for more dried meat.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2019)

ANC said:


> For marine fish, I'd love stuff from around Bazaruto Island.
> Even as a life long fish breeder and enthusiast, my brain wasn't ready for the amount of neon cloured fish under the water there.
> Or picking up whole cowries.


Finding a small but whole cowry shell on a beach (Sri Lanka, 1983) fulfilled a childhood desire.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2019)

too larry said:


> I was on the crew that had to clean and paint all the ginny's, switchboards and adjacent catwalks in the Saipan's aft engine room. We used a solvent called Tri-something or the other. Shit would make you see stars.


Hub is currently dealing with neurological deficits related to Trichloroethylene. Then again the base water was contaminated with it so he also drank it for the 16 years he was stationed on that base. Although I seriously doubt his other duty assignments were much cleaner.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 22, 2019)

I got set up to repot a tray of marigold seedlings & realized that I'm in over my head. 
There are 98 plugs in the tray on the left, which would normally equate to 3 trays of 32 after the repot. 
But there are multiple plants per plug and they're separating easily thanks to the clay. 
So I'll probably end up with *8* trays of 32. 
Gotta run to the store for more little plastic pots...


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Finding a small but whole cowry shell on a beach (Sri Lanka, 1983) fulfilled a childhood desire.


We found them all the time on Guam, some were pretty sandblasted but others were perfect. I have a couple mason jars full of assorted shells. I found some glass net floats also, one the size of a volleyball. I have no idea how they made it over the reef without breaking.


----------



## ANC (Mar 22, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Finding a small but whole cowry shell on a beach (Sri Lanka, 1983) fulfilled a childhood desire.


The whole area is a conservation zone... needless to say, I filled my underpants with shells a few times and went back to the cruise ship to unload them in our cabin.
Walked like a hunchback.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 22, 2019)

ANC said:


> *I filled my underpants with shells* a few times and went back to the cruise ship to unload them in our cabin.
> Walked like a hunchback.



Good thing you weren't collecting Murex shells.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 22, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Finding a small but whole cowry shell on a beach (Sri Lanka, 1983) fulfilled a childhood desire.


Didn't they have some kind of civil war down there in the 80's?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 22, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Didn't they have some kind of civil war down there in the 80's?


"The Sri Lankan Civil War (Tamil: ஈழப் போர்; Sinhalese: ශ්‍රී ලංකාවේ ත්‍රස්තවාදය) was an armed conflict fought on the island of Sri Lanka. Beginning on 23 July 1983, there was an intermittent insurgency against the government by the Liberation Tigers of Tamil Eelam (the LTTE, also known as the Tamil Tigers), which fought to create an independent Tamil state called Tamil Eelam in the north and the east of the island. After a 26-year military campaign, the Sri Lankan military defeated the Tamil Tigers in May 2009, bringing the civil war to an end."

https://www.bing.com/search?q=Sri+Lanka+war&qs=n&form=QBRE&sp=-1&pq=sri+lanka+war&sc=8-13&sk=&cvid=8FFA35D1626848ECA00F2A6C1FF14E1F


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 22, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> "The Sri Lankan Civil War (Tamil: ஈழப் போர்; Sinhalese: ශ්‍රී ලංකාවේ ත්‍රස්තවාදය) was an armed conflict fought on the island of Sri Lanka. Beginning on 23 July 1983, there was an intermittent insurgency against the government by the Liberation Tigers of Tamil Eelam (the LTTE, also known as the Tamil Tigers), which fought to create an independent Tamil state called Tamil Eelam in the north and the east of the island. After a 26-year military campaign, the Sri Lankan military defeated the Tamil Tigers in May 2009, bringing the civil war to an end."
> 
> https://www.bing.com/search?q=Sri+Lanka+war&qs=n&form=QBRE&sp=-1&pq=sri+lanka+war&sc=8-13&sk=&cvid=8FFA35D1626848ECA00F2A6C1FF14E1F


yeah, the Tamil Tigers is what I remembered.


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2019)

These were some of the brightest fish I saw when diving on Guam. They would hover over a coral head and when you got close the school would dive into the coral head for protection.
https://reefbuilders.com/2013/10/04/pomacentrus-micronesicus-damselfish-species-marshall-islands/


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2019)

ANC said:


> The whole area is a conservation zone... needless to say, I filled my underpants with shells a few times and went back to the cruise ship to unload them in our cabin.
> Walked like a hunchback.


You need a bra for those adventures


----------



## 420God (Mar 22, 2019)

The milage when I parked my car at home today.


----------



## ANC (Mar 22, 2019)

you could have waited 33 minutes before taking it, you know


----------



## too larry (Mar 22, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Hub is currently dealing with neurological deficits related to Trichloroethylene. Then again the base water was contaminated with it so he also drank it for the 16 years he was stationed on that base. Although I seriously doubt his other duty assignments were much cleaner.


That sucks. As an Electrician's Mate, I did have to use it on occasion. But the job in the aft engine room was the only time I was really exposed to it for extended amounts of time. And that was just 3-4 nights.

I did drink my share of JP-5 jet fuel. When we were underway, it always seemed a little of it got in the drinking water. The "bug juice" made it palatable.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 22, 2019)

As a Machinery Tech, concentrated Bug Juice was great for cleaning calcium off of the primary evaporator tube bundle as well.


----------



## too larry (Mar 22, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> As a Machinery Tech, concentrated Bug Juice was great for cleaning calcium off of the primary evaporator tube bundle as well.


We used it to clean any brass work, like the drains in the decks or outside light covers. Worked great.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> "The Sri Lankan Civil War (Tamil: ஈழப் போர்; Sinhalese: ශ්‍රී ලංකාවේ ත්‍රස්තවාදය) was an armed conflict fought on the island of Sri Lanka. Beginning on 23 July 1983, there was an intermittent insurgency against the government by the Liberation Tigers of Tamil Eelam (the LTTE, also known as the Tamil Tigers), which fought to create an independent Tamil state called Tamil Eelam in the north and the east of the island. After a 26-year military campaign, the Sri Lankan military defeated the Tamil Tigers in May 2009, bringing the civil war to an end."
> 
> https://www.bing.com/search?q=Sri+Lanka+war&qs=n&form=QBRE&sp=-1&pq=sri+lanka+war&sc=8-13&sk=&cvid=8FFA35D1626848ECA00F2A6C1FF14E1F


My plane was in the air (it was a full moon, which makes it July 24 of '83) when things got warm over there. First and only time I saw not-peace close up. I spent four weeks indoors (curfews) reading a wall of old Reader's Digests from the 40s and 50s. My hosts were very lucky. They were ethnic Tamils, and the Sinhalese mob came within two blocks of the neighborhood. Tropical arson has a distinctly awful smell.


----------



## too larry (Mar 22, 2019)

The roofers didn't finish. They worked until dark, and have about 45 minutes of trim work they will have to do in the morning. The wife wrote them a check for the other half {$14.5K}. She said the Dish Network isn't working. They don't think they did anything to it, but we will see. She can watch from the DRV still, but nothing live.

One guy stuck his foot through the ceiling on the back porch. The wife was telling me the story, so not sure if the purling broke, or he just slipped off it. Anyway they will have to get the tool to fix that the next time they are at the shop in Tampa.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2019)

too larry said:


> The roofers didn't finish. They worked until dark, and have about 45 minutes of trim work they will have to do in the morning. The wife wrote them a check for the other half {$14.5K}. She said the Dish Network isn't working. They don't think they did anything to it, but we will see. She can watch from the DRV still, but nothing live.
> 
> One guy stuck his foot through the ceiling on the back porch. The wife was telling me the story, so not sure if the purling broke, or he just slipped off it. Anyway they will have to get the tool to fix that the next time they are at the shop in Tampa.


 Thank God for the Diving Rescue Vehicle


----------



## scumrot derelict (Mar 22, 2019)

Taking a break from this platform - going to detox from all social media in fact. No reason or prompt other than that it’s not really helping the discourse.

Wish you all well.


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> Taking a break from this platform - going to detox from all social media in fact. No reason or prompt other than that it’s not really helping the discourse.
> 
> Wish you all well.


Cheers bro.


----------



## 420God (Mar 22, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> Taking a break from this platform - going to detox from all social media in fact. No reason or prompt other than that it’s not really helping the discourse.
> 
> Wish you all well.


Godspeed brother.


----------



## ANC (Mar 22, 2019)

Shit is just as boring offline... you'll be back


----------



## too larry (Mar 23, 2019)

ANC said:


> Shit is just as boring offline... you'll be back


Everyone has a certain amount of time to kill.


----------



## too larry (Mar 23, 2019)

This curly headed gal is covering Cole. Not too badly.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 23, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I got set up to repot a tray of marigold seedlings & realized that I'm in over my head.
> There are 98 plugs in the tray on the left, which would normally equate to 3 trays of 32 after the repot.
> But there are multiple plants per plug and they're separating easily thanks to the clay.
> So I'll probably end up with *8* trays of 32.
> ...


Manion's flowers...(see how many sci-fi freaks there are)


----------



## ANC (Mar 23, 2019)

I made a little harness with LED bulbs to keep my plants awake when our power goes out.
I've been jerry-rigging a bunch of lamps on a UPS...


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 23, 2019)

ANC said:


> jerry-rigging


I’ll be expecting royalties


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 23, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> I’ll be expecting royalties


NO, NO, you only get royalties for jerry-mandering.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 23, 2019)

Tuesday my mother was here so we could call the bank to find out remediation options on the default. They said they needed an authorization release signed by her so I could discuss this without her present. While I was on the phone with them I typed up a form, read it to them and they said it was exactly what they needed. She signed it and it was faxed it over Wednesday morning. Tried calling today after receiving the letters we requested and they're telling me that release doesn't mean shit and she has to be here for them to discuss anything. So fucking frustrating!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Tuesday my mother was here so we could call the bank to find out remediation options on the default. They said they needed an authorization release signed by her so I could discuss this without her present. While I was on the phone with them I typed up a form, read it to them and they said it was exactly what they needed. She signed it and it was faxed it over Wednesday morning. Tried calling today after receiving the letters we requested and they're telling me that release doesn't mean shit and she has to be here for them to discuss anything. So fucking frustrating!


Ask her to notarize a power of attorney for you, specifically relating to the house, record it and give it to them. Then they have to talk to you.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 23, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Ask her to notarize a power of attorney for you, specifically relating to the house, record it and give it to them. *Then they have to talk to you*.


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2019)

Transplanted the two girls I have today out of the gallon pots, it was time. Picked up some more tile cleaner I use to lower pH (phosphoric acid). It is half the price of the hydro stuff Ace carries and I only need 1/4 tsp/gal. Added more boards to the fence to try to keep Roxy the plant destroyer out. So far no joy.


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 23, 2019)

MY TENT FINALLY CAME IN TODAY; USPS guy must of heard me bitching for days on here about it. 1 down 1 more to go ( missing my lights; likely won't come in until next week ). ironically the tracking number they gave me did not update at all still says my item is in "pre shipment"


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 23, 2019)

Just got done seeing this guys standup. Dude’s pretty funny.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 23, 2019)

I rarely ever watch one of my favorite online shows, I simply listen to it as a podcast. The cast and crew all go to dinner after each weekly show, and invite fans to come and eat with them. For months they told people to, 'Come have dinner with us at Starve India!' And I always thought, 'man, what an awful name for a restaurant...' I recently actually watched an episode and they invited fans to dinner as per usual. The letters scrolled across the screen, "Star of India." Oh, I thought. That is SO much better. I'm a little slow sometimes. I think it may have something to do with injecting the marijuanas...


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 24, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I rarely ever watch one of my favorite online shows, I simply listen to it as a podcast. The cast and crew all go to dinner after each weekly show, and invite fans to come and eat with them. For months they told people to, 'Come have dinner with us at Starve India!' And I always thought, 'man, what an awful name for a restaurant...' I recently actually watched an episode and they invited fans to dinner as per usual. The letters scrolled across the screen, "Star of India." Oh, I thought. That is SO much better. I'm a little slow sometimes. I think it may have something to do with injecting the marijuanas...


Mmmmm Rogan Josh or Pork Vindaloo yum.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 24, 2019)

I started drying out old egg shells and some shrimp shells in a pan, for compost, when I was making breakfast, then forgot about them. I ate, and then was sitting here smoking when I smelt something odd... Then it became overpowering and I started gaging. Holy fuck! My house reeks right now.


----------



## raratt (Mar 24, 2019)

Debating on whether to go to urgent care. I guess I've had a sinus infection for a couple months. Had a CT last week and they said my sinuses are packed with crud. I guess that could be the cause of my tinnitus. Next available appt on base is the 17th, I figure if I get some penicillin today I should be cured by then. I just generally feel like crap.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> Debating on whether to go to urgent care. I guess I've had a sinus infection for a couple months. Had a CT last week and they said my sinuses are packed with crud. I guess that could be the cause of my tinnitus. Next available appt on base is the 17th, I figure if I get some penicillin today I should be cured by then. I just generally feel like crap.


Go!

You'll feel better by Tuesday.


----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Mar 24, 2019)

ANC said:


>


I like to watch a show called Barnwood Builders where they remove, repair, and repurpose old log cabins into "new" log homes. The way they match up the old notches and make fixes disappear is amazing.


----------



## raratt (Mar 25, 2019)

Finally figured out how Roxy was getting into the garden, I watched her walk around a board I put up and balance on about 3" of a 2X6 on top of the terrace behind my patio for a few feet. I guess she is a little more daring than I thought.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 25, 2019)

Today I'm still recovering from the trauma of yesterday's baby shower. 

Two plus hours of listening to people I can't stand being around say awe after each gift was opened. Little shoes... awe Little sleeper... awe. Say awe one more time and I'll stab you in the eye! The final straw for me was the "diaper game". Passing around a diaper with what I assume were melted chocolates. They were smelling and tasting it, trying to guess what it was. I could barely contain my urge to puke and had to leave. 

If this is what passes for normal today, I think I'll stick with abnormal.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 25, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Today I'm still recovering from the trauma of yesterday's baby shower.
> 
> Two plus hours of listening to people I can't stand being around say awe after each gift was opened. Little shoes... awe Little sleeper... awe. Say awe one more time and I'll stab you in the eye! The final straw for me was the "diaper game". Passing around a diaper with what I assume were melted chocolates. They were smelling and tasting it, trying to guess what it was. I could barely contain my urge to puke and had to leave.
> 
> If this is what passes for normal today, I think I'll stick with abnormal.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 25, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Today I'm still recovering from the trauma of yesterday's baby shower.
> 
> Two plus hours of listening to people I can't stand being around say awe after each gift was opened. Little shoes... awe Little sleeper... awe. Say awe one more time and I'll stab you in the eye! The final straw for me was the "diaper game". Passing around a diaper with what I assume were melted chocolates. They were smelling and tasting it, trying to guess what it was. I could barely contain my urge to puke and had to leave.
> 
> If this is what passes for normal today, I think I'll stick with abnormal.


Lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 25, 2019)

Indacouch said:


> That's a food?
> 
> 
> (( ILL BE DAMN))
> ...


What's up mofo? Missed you. Can we touch penis tips?


----------



## too larry (Mar 25, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


>


Congrats. We haven't even looked at ours yet.


----------



## lokie (Mar 25, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Today I'm still recovering from the trauma of yesterday's baby shower.
> 
> Two plus hours of listening to people I can't stand being around say awe after each gift was opened. Little shoes... awe Little sleeper... awe. Say awe one more time and I'll stab you in the eye! The final straw for me was the "diaper game". Passing around a diaper with what I assume were melted chocolates. They were smelling and tasting it, trying to guess what it was. I could barely contain my urge to puke and had to leave.
> 
> If this is what passes for normal today, I think I'll stick with abnormal.


 

Leaving is the only respectable way to react in that situation.


----------



## too larry (Mar 25, 2019)

Sister was going to help me move some trees to the road, but I called and backed out. My back was not in chainsaw mode today.

So what did I do? Shoveled shit {mushroom compost} all morning. I did get three of the kiddie pools emptied {4 buckets in a soil mix and the rest into the garden}, but I am dragging ass.

I have to move the mulch so I can take down the back yard fence and cut the tree so I can take down and put back up the garden fence so I can plant my pea patch.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 25, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Today I'm still recovering from the trauma of yesterday's baby shower.
> 
> Two plus hours of listening to people I can't stand being around say awe after each gift was opened. Little shoes... awe Little sleeper... awe. Say awe one more time and I'll stab you in the eye! The final straw for me was the "diaper game". Passing around a diaper with what I assume were melted chocolates. They were smelling and tasting it, trying to guess what it was. I could barely contain my urge to puke and had to leave.
> 
> If this is what passes for normal today, I think I'll stick with abnormal.


last time that happened to me, i disappeared into the garden and never came out till everyone left.....course once i did that, all the other guys followed me....and i was sitting back with my feet in a kiddy pool, cold beer and a cowboy hat on.....


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Today I'm still recovering from the trauma of yesterday's baby shower.
> 
> Two plus hours of listening to people I can't stand being around say awe after each gift was opened. Little shoes... awe Little sleeper... awe. Say awe one more time and I'll stab you in the eye! The final straw for me was the "diaper game". Passing around a diaper with what I assume were melted chocolates. They were smelling and tasting it, trying to guess what it was. I could barely contain my urge to puke and had to leave.
> 
> If this is what passes for normal today, I think I'll stick with abnormal.


Send a modestly nice gift with your RSVP declination, covers almost every social situation except funerals in which case send your declination with flowers, you're welcome.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 25, 2019)

Mom guilt rendered my avoidance powers useless.


----------



## raratt (Mar 25, 2019)

too larry said:


> Sister was going to help me move some trees to the road, but I called and backed out. My back was not in chainsaw mode today.
> 
> So what did I do? Shoveled shit {mushroom compost} all morning. I did get three of the kiddie pools emptied {4 buckets in a soil mix and the rest into the garden}, but I am dragging ass.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a PITA!


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 25, 2019)

set up my damn 4x4 tent and whelp.. fits good but couldn't fit in the damn bedroom door so i got to assemble it inside the room. only problem is i have NO room to really set it up. have to move my bed out, got to move the aquarium out got to move the shoe rack out. probably will move the aquarium soon my sisters bf is going to come over so im going to ask him to help me move it

RIP so excited to set this tent up i tried to rearrange my room to more issues. need to remove everything then set up the tent first then fit everything else the tent can only fit in 2 places.


----------



## too larry (Mar 25, 2019)

raratt said:


> Sounds like a PITA!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Mom guilt rendered my avoidance powers useless.


A nicer gift absolves mom guilt.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> A nicer gift absolves mom guilt.


truth ^


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 25, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> truth ^


Did you get your sinus infection tended to?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 25, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Did you get your sinus infection tended to?


Yeah, I'm good. Didn't even need antibiotics thanks to the saline rinse. 

Now I've got a tooth "issue" and my dentist is out until April 1 for spring break. 
Who the fuck does that? 
Normal brick & mortar businesses rarely shut down for the week of Christmas!

But I'm not bitter.

OK, I lied.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 25, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Mom guilt rendered my avoidance powers useless.


yeah, but now you can say no to the next couple of minor things she says anything about....


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 25, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yeah, I'm good. Didn't even need antibiotics thanks to the saline rinse.
> 
> Now I've got a tooth "issue" and my dentist is out until April 1 for spring break.
> Who the fuck does that?
> ...


a lot of parents here take spring break off. i find it ironic as well because how do they take time off and go on vacation as well unless they are using up PTO.


----------



## Haze the maze (Mar 25, 2019)

Hi,
I signed into My account after being to lazy to get my password for months.


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 25, 2019)

i just made macarons and it came out nice until i had to pipe them. kinda lumpy though should of blended the almond flour a little more. piped um out too big as well they getting mishapen and huge. other then that i think they will turn out okay. i mean i am a chef but i major only in savory foods only got a little bit of experience with pastries but mostly cakes and pies and making basics like custards


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 25, 2019)

quite literally nothing. depression is a bitch.


----------



## lokie (Mar 26, 2019)

madvillian420 said:


> quite literally nothing. depression is a bitch.


At least no-one tried to pin the tail on your donkey.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 26, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> A nicer gift absolves mom guilt.


lol I'd have to get a job if I were obligated to buy a nice gift for every guilt trip.



Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, but now you can say no to the next couple of minor things she says anything about....


My mom is an unstable June Cleaver mixed in equal amounts with Lydia from pride and prejudice. No isn't an answer she understands. I love her, but she's full on crazy. I normally make plans that conflict with family gatherings. Even better if I can be out of town. I go to events on my dad's side and have a great time. They're a much cooler crowd.


----------



## lokie (Mar 26, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I'd have to get a job if I were obligated to buy a nice gift for every guilt trip.
> 
> 
> 
> My mom is an unstable June Cleaver mixed in equal amounts with Lydia from pride and prejudice. No isn't an answer she understands. I love her, but she's full on crazy. I normally make plans that conflict with family gatherings. Even better if I can be out of town. I go to events on my dad's side and have a great time. They're a much cooler crowd.


Post pics?


----------



## 420God (Mar 26, 2019)

Well my day is ruined. Just went to grab a deer reported at 9:30 last night and found it still alive. Had to use my pocket knife to end its suffering. Worst feeling in the world taking a life that way.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 26, 2019)

420God said:


> Well my day is ruined. Just went to grab a deer reported at 9:30 last night and found it still alive. Had to use my pocket knife to end its suffering. Worst feeling in the world taking a life that way.


sorry dude, that bad huh....was the deer savable like could it go to a rehab or something before you put it down???


----------



## 420God (Mar 26, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> sorry dude, that bad huh....was the deer savable like could it go to a rehab or something before you put it down???


It had a broken leg from getting hit then it was shot by a cop 3 times, there was no saving it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 26, 2019)

420God said:


> It had a broken leg from getting hit then it was shot by a cop 3 times, there was no saving it.


it sux to do. U did the best thing for it man. You put it in a better place man. Did u pick it up and donate the meat?


----------



## 420God (Mar 26, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> it sux to do. U did the best thing for it man. You put it in a better place man. Did u pick it up and donate the meat?


It's kinda small but I brought it home to feed the animals.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 26, 2019)

420God said:


> It's kinda small but I brought it home to feed the animals.


eh u did the best thing for it man, don't let it get to u to much. it's back in the circle of life again man. My old native american ways would tell me to say a prayer for it honestly....


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 26, 2019)

420God said:


> Well my day is ruined. Just went to grab a deer reported at 9:30 last night and found it still alive. Had to use my pocket knife to end its suffering. Worst feeling in the world taking a life that way.


Wish you were close enough to hug. Being the active, final solution is a painful duty. I respect you and thank god you did it. I won't discuss the astonishing incompetence displayed around you.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2019)

420God said:


> It had a broken leg from getting hit then it was shot by a cop 3 times, there was no saving it.


Thank you for your service.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 26, 2019)

Cop shoulda, woulda, coulda been a better shot, too. 

_edit:c2g I just now read your last sentence_


----------



## raratt (Mar 26, 2019)

420God said:


> shot by a cop 3 times


And it was still alive? Someone needs to teach that cop how to put down a deer. You ended it's suffering, tough way to have to do it though.


----------



## raratt (Mar 26, 2019)

madvillian420 said:


> quite literally nothing. depression is a bitch.


Sometimes a day of accomplishing nothing is what is needed to refuel to accomplish something the next day.


----------



## raratt (Mar 26, 2019)

420God said:


> Well my day is ruined. Just went to grab a deer reported at 9:30 last night and found it still alive. Had to use my pocket knife to end its suffering. Worst feeling in the world taking a life that way.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 26, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Cop shoulda, woulda, coulda been a better shot, too.
> 
> _edit:c2g I just now read your last sentence_


I remember once a horse got loose where I lived and was hit by a car and the police where called.
Dumb fuck cop put 16 9mm rounds from his Glock into the horses body and the horse still didn't die, so he went back to his car, got his riot gun, and blew the horses head off in front of a crowd of like 30 people.
That was some sick shit


----------



## raratt (Mar 26, 2019)

Lost my Leopard Pleco, mostly my fault for not keeping up with water changes. He was the coolest one I have had (even though they all seem to be assholes). He was getting rather large and I don't know what their lifespan is. Tank is all cleaned up now anyway. Time for fish shopping.


----------



## ANC (Mar 26, 2019)

dang, I hate losing a good fish, plecos and most catfish have very long lives generally.
I only keep albino bristlenose plecos


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 26, 2019)

ANC said:


> I only keep bristlenose plecos


Nice fish for sure.
Ever have Gourami's?







Tasty with a little butter and salt


----------



## raratt (Mar 26, 2019)

ANC said:


> dang, I hate losing a good fish, plecos and most catfish have very long lives generally.
> I only keep albino bristlenose plecos


"Leopard Pleco Life Expectancy: 25 years" Yup, I guess, I don't think he was 10 yo.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> Time for fish shopping.


You like salt tanks?

Brilliant for flora, and if you get a large enough tank, the sky's the limit.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 26, 2019)

I just wired money to the mortgage company, crisis averted...... For now. Gonna work on drafting a power of attorney and a lien against the property to cover my losses. Fucking bitch had the nerve to give me an attitude as I was explaining the difficult financial position she's put me in.


----------



## ANC (Mar 26, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> Nice fish for sure.
> Ever have Gourami's?
> 
> 
> ...


Yeas I bread them for a while.... I had a threesome couple with one male and two females, he would do both of them under the same nest.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Mar 26, 2019)

420God said:


> It had a broken leg from getting hit then it was shot by a cop 3 times, there was no saving it.


When I lived on the res a guy I worked with found a deer with a broken leg stuck in a wire fence. Called the res police and the guy didn't even get out of his cruiser, just rolled down the window and fired 5 rounds in it. Didn't kill it. Finally got and up close.

reminds me of


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Mar 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> Lost my Leopard Pleco, mostly my fault for not keeping up with water changes. He was the coolest one I have had (even though they all seem to be assholes). He was getting rather large and I don't know what their lifespan is. Tank is all cleaned up now anyway. Time for fish shopping.





ANC said:


> dang, I hate losing a good fish, plecos and most catfish have very long lives generally.
> I only keep albino bristlenose plecos


Brother told me just picked up a Zebra pleco the other day. I'm assuming the $30 false zebra and not the $300 ones. Have had 2-3 Gold Nuggets. Finicky but cool looking.


----------



## raratt (Mar 26, 2019)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> Brother told me just picked up a Zebra pleco the other day. I'm assuming the $30 false zebra and not the $300 ones. Have had 2-3 Gold Nuggets. Finicky but cool looking.


I think I spent less than $10 on my leopard pleco, he was about 2" long when I bought him. I usually end up with the generic pleco's that end up being too big for the tank, the fish store just happened to have that one when I was looking for one.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 26, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> Nice fish for sure.
> Ever have Gourami's?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 26, 2019)

Only time I hit a deer, i ran it over and it lived, but it's hip and legs were crushed. I called the police, in a dead quiet po dunk town, to come put it down and they said someone would be out in the next few hours to deal with it, even after I explained it was still alive. Some old dude, like 80 old, pulled up, I explained what happened, he's like "you gotta put it out of its misery, got a knife?" I told him I did but it was dull as shit and wouldn't cut the skin, I tried. He pulls out a Swiss army knife, unfolds the little blade, drops to his knees and slices the deers throat. Then proceeds to lambaste me about not keeping my knife sharp and causing it more suffering while the deer bled out. Then he had me load it in his truck, told me to "go sharpen your fucking knife" and took off. Ever since then my knife stays sharp.

I got a call from that PO a few days later about how it's illegal to take a deer without approval and I'll probably get a ticket because I didn't get the info of the guy who took the deer. I told them if I get a ticket, I'm going to the NEWS /ASPCA/PETA/Etc. about how they were going to leave a wounded animal on the side of the road for hours. I never heard from them again.


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> Lost my Leopard Pleco, mostly my fault for not keeping up with water changes. He was the coolest one I have had (even though they all seem to be assholes). He was getting rather large and I don't know what their lifespan is. Tank is all cleaned up now anyway. Time for fish shopping.


they can live for a long time i had mine for 12 years at least before it die due to ich just like you i failed to keep up with maintenance plus i was very young at the time only could afford a 10gal tank. other then that though they typically can get huge if you allow enough space for them to keep growing. eventually they would require a pond even. i only know of 1 species that stays relatively small which i believe is the bristle nose pleco. 

i remember back when they first discovered the zebra pleco's those fuckers were being sold for about $250 at my lfs. around $200-250 was the going price at the time. 

i really need to upgrade my aquarium and supplies


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 26, 2019)

My pleco was the only fish to survive all my tanks and all my die offs. I got it when I was about 12, to clean up after goldfish I won at a fair, and gave it away sometime in my late 20s when I stopped doing tanks. When I gave him away he was almost 14" long. It died a couple years after I gave it away, so it had to be at least 17 years old, possibly closer to 20.


----------



## ANC (Mar 26, 2019)

No one should be allowed to keep goldfish in tanks.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 26, 2019)

ANC said:


> No one should be allowed to keep goldfish in tanks.


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 26, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


Definitely one of my Desert Island movies that would be listed under Comedy 
I love this fucking scene


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 26, 2019)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4307149
> No one should be allowed to keep goldfish in tanks.


aint that the one off Hawaii recently? and people here tell us we don't get great whites lol. i know we get tiger sharks and hammer heads for sure probably black/white tip reef sharks too


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 26, 2019)

Finished cleaning one bay of the garage, got the truck in, pulled the driveshaft, had to pull the tranny crossmember to get the pan off the transmission. . That's genius engineering. I only spilt a few ounce of fluid on the floor, that's a record for me, usually I'm laying in a puddle of fluid by the time I get the pan off. Got shit in my eye so now I'm waiting for the tranny, and my eye, to stop dripping. Fingers crossed its just the solenoid, otherwise it's gonna be worth more to me to cut it up for parts, which would be a shame cause it's a clean truck.


----------



## raratt (Mar 26, 2019)

Hacked up a ham I picked up a few days ago into manageable pieces so I can put it on the smoker soon.The closest fish store has 3 of the same type Pleco's on hand at the moment, road trip tomorrow I think.


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 26, 2019)

finally set up this bitch you do NOT want to know how much space i got to work with in a tiny ass room. it's a good thing i really don't have a lot of crap in my room though. i just blocked the aquarium with my bed but i can still manage to get access to it. my bed is blocking my half bathroom door but i don't really use it besides storage as the toilet is broken. pipe is too short so whenever you flush it automatically leaks. this is my sisters old bedroom and the smallest room in the house but my old bedroom was converted sadly into a home gym that doesn't get used.

im pretty much waiting for my dad to yell at me saying something like " WTF ARE YOU DOING!, your taking this growing shit out of hand!" lol. in reality i only have 3 major hobbies; growing, aquariums ( getting out of this one hopefully in a year ), and playing video games ( which i kind of don't do as much as i used to anymore ).

i was originally planning to move the aquarium into our spare bedroom but i forgot my sister and her boyfriend are moving back into our house due to my mother passing away. just makes living a whole lot easier on everyone financially as well. I am pretty much just waiting to see what my dad says about the tent before i fully invest into exhaust fans though i set it up basically just to see how much actual room i got and it's comfortable i mean i don't really spend a whole lot of time in my room doing anything that takes up a ton of space besides gaming but half the time i just sit down on the computer rest of the time im walking around the house or outside doing basic chores or working. it's just a basic 4x4 lite line tent nothing special had to go with the light line due to ceiling fan but 

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/390404674219409410/560250999269359628/20190326_135711.jpg

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/390404674219409410/560250999269359626/20190326_135632.jpg

currently moving everything into the tent will update but my plants are really fucked right now. 1 of them is kinda too leggy with no support so it is fallen over i have no vents yet so chances are the tent will get super hot but im testing that theory out right now


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 26, 2019)

finished moving 

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/390404674219409410/560271745399914506/20190326_151927.jpg

i probably should stake the plant or use a trellis net to hold it up but im just like meh... for some reason it was holding up fine until i moved the entire plant then it just toppled over.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 26, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> aint that the one off Hawaii recently? and people here tell us we don't get great whites lol. i know we get tiger sharks and hammer heads for sure probably black/white tip reef sharks too


A visit by one of the coolest fish in the sea.
Never seen one in person - yet.
Congrats on a verified sighting of the old girl.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 26, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Send a modestly nice gift with your RSVP declination, covers almost every social situation except funerals in which case send your declination with flowers, you're welcome.


Or donation to the applicable chairity.


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 26, 2019)

just purchased my first fan an AC Infinity T4 for a 4x4 hopefully it can drop my temps and humidity. comes in on thursday so it says.. paid $40 for shipping with amazon prime so i mean either way if it comes within 3 days that is still worth it not too high of a price for me without prime i think i'd be paying closer to $60. i also bought bulk dog poop bags. we be picking up dog shit for DAYS.. one of my moms dogs poops like hell takes about 3-5 poops in the morning. they are not small poops either they are good sized poops. he has a pancreas issue though and has to take medicine for life otherwise his poop is all watery and looks like jello.


----------



## thump easy (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## thump easy (Mar 26, 2019)

Dante he s a local hear lolz i got a kick out of it 



he met the dock in Pomona at a cock fight that usto go down in pomona thats my home town.working in Indio


----------



## ANC (Mar 27, 2019)

Don't buy those plecos with anything under 120 gal tank.
I had one sailfin .. it went back to the shop after killing like $50's worth of plants in one day.


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 27, 2019)

ANC said:


> Don't buy those plecos with anything under 120 gal tank.
> I had one sailfin .. it went back to the shop after killing like $50's worth of plants in one day.


lol mine did the same i tried to make it a planted tank and it chewed up the plant i had a baby flower horn did the same it was like "fuck yo plant!" pleco's are herbavors i believe maybe omnivors and i know they are nocturnal. mine used to eat flakes and algae off the glass but the flakes were not algae pellets they were regular fish flakes.


----------



## ANC (Mar 27, 2019)

The bristle nose plecos are no problem around plants. I suppose you could find the odd one., But I've never had a problem with them.
Longfin albino bristle nose are spectacular.


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 27, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> aint that the one off Hawaii recently? and people here tell us we don't get great whites lol. i know we get tiger sharks and hammer heads for sure probably black/white tip reef sharks too


There's a reason my name is Beachwalker and not Beach swimmer LOL ..always knew we had great whites on Cape Cod but it wasn't until Shark-week started that I found out that the great whites swim up to the Gulf of Maine in August and head back south the end of September, then I realized that this requires them swiming right offshore of the beach I frequent the most, haven't been in the ocean since. Have only spotted one small? shark 30ft. offshore of a local Beach in the mid-1970s, saw the fin break the surface but never saw the shark


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 27, 2019)

Did our taxes today. This stuff makes no sense to me. 

Me: no income, no capital gains and no rrsp contributions = tax refund. 


Partner: Has income, capital gains, one dependent and large rrsp contributions = $2,350 tax bill.


----------



## raratt (Mar 27, 2019)

More rain today, supposed to get into the 70's this weekend. I might have to put in my veggies with a shovel and amend the soil around them that way. Who knows when I can run the tiller with how wet the soil is. Son started some yellow cherry and regular tomatoes along with some unknown type of red tomatoes that started growing in the compost bin. Garlic looks good though.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 27, 2019)

ANC said:


> The bristle nose plecos are no problem around plants. I suppose you could find the odd one., But I've never had a problem with them.
> Longfin albino bristle nose are spectacular.


My bristlenose pleco is the best fish ever- I move him around from tank to tank and he eats every bit of algae in 2-3 days

I have a couple of Aulonocara Stuartgranti "Maleri Island" females holding eggs in their mouths right now


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did our taxes today. This stuff makes no sense to me.
> 
> Me: no income, no capital gains and no rrsp contributions = tax refund.
> View attachment 4307582
> ...


 If you have no income, why are you filing taxes?


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 27, 2019)

Beachwalker said:


> There's a reason my name is Beachwalker and not Beach swimmer LOL ..always knew we had great whites on Cape Cod but it wasn't until Shark-week started that I found out that the great whites swim up to the Gulf of Maine in August and head back south the end of September, then I realized that this requires them swiming right offshore of the beach I frequent the most, haven't been in the ocean since. Have only spotted one small? shark 30ft. offshore of a local Beach in the mid-1970s, saw the fin break the surface but never saw the shark


i feel you a couple years ago my dad took me to work with him in koko marina which is in Hawaii Kai here on Oahu ( rich neighborhood ) the houses have like a small dock and i was trying to fish off the little dock in the houses back yard and i saw a huge ass hammer head right below me and i poked it with my fishing pole. years after that my gf at the time took me there to do some water activities for my bday via a company we got to ride on the little banana boat and the boat drags you and tries to fling you off. they did it in the area i saw the shark but this time the water was super murky couldn't see a damn thing. 

im not scared of the ocean but rather just shit swimming in the ocean like sharks.


----------



## raratt (Mar 27, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Never seen one in person - yet.


"Humans are at the top of the food chain" Um, no...


----------



## ANC (Mar 27, 2019)

Yeah well, they are all around these parts. I know they do the cage diving in Gansbaai. maybe one and a half hour's drive away.

from 1 to 5, we are a 2. something... on the ladder..


----------



## raratt (Mar 27, 2019)

When I was diving on Guam I only saw little black tip reef sharks, but I was talking to a fisherman that said they were tuna fishing off the south end of the island and had to stop because the tiger sharks were biting half or more of the tuna's off the hook on the way in


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> "Humans are at the top of the food chain" Um, no...


Consider: do more sharks eat humans, or do more ... oh look!


----------



## athomegrowing (Mar 27, 2019)

ANC said:


> The bristle nose plecos are no problem around plants. I suppose you could find the odd one., But I've never had a problem with them.
> Longfin albino bristle nose are spectacular.


look of permanent surprise


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 27, 2019)

I do NOT want to meet what did this!


----------



## ANC (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 27, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> If you have no income, why are you filing taxes?


I'm still paying off my student loans, you get back a portion of the interest if you file. I also have some medical deductions which are more of a benefit on my return than my partners.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I do NOT want to meet what did this!


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 27, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I do NOT want to meet what did this!


holy crap!!!!!


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 27, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> If you have no income, why are you filing taxes?


Even if you have zero income you supposed to file. So the government can make sure you can get any benefits or suppliments you may be entitled to. Uh uh. Im from 
Canada Revenue and im here to help you.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 27, 2019)

Novabudd said:


> Even if you have zero income you supposed to file. So the government can make sure you can get any benefits or suppliments you may be entitled to. Uh uh. Im from
> Canada Revenue and im here to help you.


I worked for the first two months of '17 and still got a refund last year. Lucky I guess, I've never had to pay more at the end of the year.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2019)

Novabudd said:


> Even if you have zero income you supposed to file. So the government can make sure you can get any benefits or suppliments you may be entitled to. Uh uh. Im from
> Canada Revenue and im here to help you.


oh! Canada ...


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 27, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A visit by one of the coolest fish in the sea.
> Never seen one in person - yet.
> Congrats on a verified sighting of the old girl.



I'd eat that...


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 27, 2019)

my lights are finally coming in!!! fuck i waited forever for these bitches to come. sad part is that if they come in on saturday i won't even get it until sunday. nobody will be home on saturday until late afternoon to recieve the package.


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 28, 2019)

Finally u boxed. had it for almost a year in it's box didn't want it to collect dust until i bought a curio to display them and i was going to buy more until i got into growing. this one landed me about $500 it is from 2013 discontinued. 

from the anime One Piece it is Luffy in Bounce Man form. and yes it is 100% authentic not chinese brand. although the figurines are made in china there are different ones. some are made in china and are like a knock off brand others are made in china but are authentic they go through a grading shit i believe


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 28, 2019)

I've been chasing electrical issues for 2 days now, stupid fucking electronic transmissions. . All solenoids tested good with low voltage on 2. Tranny harness tested good. Low voltage from pcm. Good grounds. I jiggle the harness under the dash and get full power to the 2 solenoids. So I went through and cleaned plugs and retaped that harness and its all good now but I still don't know what the actual issue was. I fixed some hacked wiring for the trailer controller and aftermarket radio, but those aren't tied to the tranny at all. Then I glued the gasket to the pan and put new u joints in the driveshaft. Gonna finish this bowl, go put the pan on, install a new output seal, driveshaft back in, then see about fixing the instrument lights before putting the dash back together. Hopefully test it in the morning.


----------



## raratt (Mar 28, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> chasing electrical issues for 2 days now


I used to do that shit on aircraft for a living, always fun chasing shadows.


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 28, 2019)

finished setting up my intake fan. temps need to drop by at least 10-15F though. i got it down to 81F. i think the lights are what is causing it to get super hot though. i did a sloppy setup cause i got plants flowering in the tent already and it's hard to set anything up with them in the way and the lights in the way as well so i am more then likely just going to finish this grow off and remove everything and redo my setup. got wires all over the ground and what not


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> I used to do that shit on aircraft for a living, always fun chasing shadows.


Yeah, at least a truck won't fall out of the sky if it happens again. Lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 28, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I've been chasing electrical issues for 2 days now, stupid fucking electronic transmissions. . All solenoids tested good with low voltage on 2. Tranny harness tested good. Low voltage from pcm. Good grounds. I jiggle the harness under the dash and get full power to the 2 solenoids. So I went through and cleaned plugs and retaped that harness and its all good now but I still don't know what the actual issue was. I fixed some hacked wiring for the trailer controller and aftermarket radio, but those aren't tied to the tranny at all. Then I glued the gasket to the pan and put new u joints in the driveshaft. Gonna finish this bowl, go put the pan on, install a new output seal, driveshaft back in, then see about fixing the instrument lights before putting the dash back together. Hopefully test it in the morning.



I learned where the windshield washing liquid goes in my car. I bought some from Autozone and filled up the reservoir all my myself. Like a real man...


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 28, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> finished setting up my intake fan. temps need to drop by at least 10-15F though. i got it down to 81F. *i think the lights are what is causing it to get super hot though.* i did a sloppy setup cause i got plants flowering in the tent already and it's hard to set anything up with them in the way and the lights in the way as well so i am more then likely just going to finish this grow off and remove everything and redo my setup. got wires all over the ground and what not



Yep. Over the years I've found that out of all of my grow room equipment, it's my lights that cause the most heat problems. Go figure. This is the shit you can't know before growing for yourself


----------



## raratt (Mar 28, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Yeah, at least a truck won't fall out of the sky if it happens again. Lol


Jets don't have transmissions.


----------



## raratt (Mar 28, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Like a real man...


Did you get your hands dirty? lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> Did you get your hands dirty? lol



Funny you should ask that. My hands WERE a little dirty and grimy afterward. It was unpleasant. I don't think I'll be doing that again unless it's an emergency. I felt like I grew a little as a person from the experience, still walking around with my chest further out than usual...


----------



## raratt (Mar 28, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> still walking around with my chest further out than usual...


Keep trying, someday you might be able to handle finding the dip stick and checking the oil. It will make you feel more manly than benching 300 pounds.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 28, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Funny you should ask that. My hands WERE a little dirty and grimy afterward. It was unpleasant. I don't think I'll be doing that again unless it's an emergency. I felt like I grew a little as a person from the experience, still walking around with my chest further out than usual...


Tyler after changing *BOTH* windshield wiper blades.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 28, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Tyler after changing *BOTH* windshield wiper blades.
> 
> View attachment 4308324



Not ready for hardware yet. Don't I need to take a class for that type of thing???


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## SSGrower (Mar 28, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I learned where the windshield washing liquid goes in my car. I bought some from Autozone and filled up the reservoir all my myself. Like a real man...


Truthfully you were there for pH down tho.


----------



## raratt (Mar 28, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Not ready for hardware yet. Don't I need to take a class for that type of thing???


You just need the manual, manual dexterity.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 29, 2019)

Showered, plants watered, washed dishes, made breakfast - 2 eggs over easy, English muffin, honey wheat toast, ham and redeye gravy, coffee and oj. Fat bowl of jack herer then I'm off to the garage.


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 29, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Showered, plants watered, washed dishes, made breakfast - 2 eggs over easy, English muffin, honey wheat toast, ham and redeye gravy, coffee and oj. Fat bowl of jack herer then I'm off to the garage.


What is Redeye gravy ?


----------



## lokie (Mar 29, 2019)

Novabudd said:


> What is Redeye gravy ?








Other names for this sauce include poor man's *gravy*, bird-*eye gravy*, bottom sop, cedar *gravy*, and *red* ham*gravy*. The *gravy* is made from the drippings of pan-fried country ham mixed with black coffee. The same drippings, when mixed with flour and milk creates the base for sausage *gravy*.
Main ingredients: Country ham grease
Course: Side dish
Type: Sauce
*Red-eye gravy - Wikipedia*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red-eye_gravy


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 29, 2019)

lokie said:


> Other names for this sauce include poor man's *gravy*, bird-*eye gravy*, bottom sop, cedar *gravy*, and *red* ham*gravy*. The *gravy* is made from the drippings of pan-fried country ham mixed with black coffee. The same drippings, when mixed with flour and milk creates the base for sausage *gravy*.
> Main ingredients: Country ham grease
> Course: Side dish
> Type: Sauce
> ...


Worst shit imaginable.
I use this on my corn flakes, much better


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 29, 2019)

Novabudd said:


> What is Redeye gravy ?


 Ham drippings, deglazed with black coffee and lots of butter.


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 29, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Ham drippings, deglazed with black coffee and lots of butter.


I love gravy. Our Poor Mans gravy is just pan-fried flour in meat drippings. Any kind of meat will work but i prefer deer or rabbit. 
My wife always puts a bit of instant coffee in her gravy and i always make fun of her. I guess its really a thing.  but im not tellin her


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 29, 2019)

How about a cat and rabbit stew? Yummy!!!


----------



## ANC (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 29, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Ham drippings, deglazed with black coffee and lots of butter.









Keep eating that shit and you WILL DIE!!!!


----------



## ANC (Mar 29, 2019)

It is not just what you eat... something as simple as a brisk walk before eating completely changes the way the body metabolises fats and cholesterol.


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 29, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> How about a cat and rabbit stew? Yummy!!!
> 
> View attachment 4308576


Mmmmmm nuthin wrong with a little pussy


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 29, 2019)

Novabudd said:


> Mmmmmm nuthin wrong with a little pussy


with a nice Chianti


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 29, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> Keep eating that shit and you WILL DIE!!!!


Blasphemy!


----------



## raratt (Mar 29, 2019)

Bright light in the sky this morning, been awhile. Couple of minor storms rolling through next week but the one a week from Sat is going to dump on us again with strong winds. We are at 125% of normal rain, it can quit anytime now, although I'll be wishing for a cool breeze in a couple months when it is 105+ outside. Forgot to pick up eggs yesterday, so I guess pancakes are in order.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 29, 2019)

ok i don't want a 5th monday now.......sheesh


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 29, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> with a nice Chianti


Chianti, is she the Italian gal ?


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 29, 2019)

Novabudd said:


> Chianti, is she the Italian gal ?


Sicilian, don't mess with her, she's cut your balls off and serve them to u with white wine


----------



## raratt (Mar 29, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Sicilian, don't mess with her, she's cut your balls off and serve them to u with white wine


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 29, 2019)

raratt said:


>


less Hannabil more Godfather......


----------



## raratt (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Mar 29, 2019)

raratt said:


>


Night Crawler is headed to the CDT with his gf Super Classy. She lives in a van, so they are taking their time getting there. They stopped at a free museum to kill some time, and the old guy working their kept asking them if they smelled a skunk. Funny AF.


----------



## too larry (Mar 29, 2019)

I couldn't find the clip I was looking for, but this will do. Cop interactions with animals.


----------



## too larry (Mar 29, 2019)

I'm overing a basketball hangover today. Noles lost last night. Every year it's hard to end the season, but on the plus side, there was F1 on my DVR this morning. That will last right up until hoops in the fall. 

I got in about half an hour of chainsawing this morning. Little more than that the two or three days before. Sister and I worked from my garden down to the graveyard on Tuesday. Everything went great right up until I caused a hydraulic leak in her new grapple. I think a limb got one of the couplings. This is why I hadn't ask for help sooner. I always seem to break other folks' stuff. But there are only 4-5 more trees to move in that area. Also got all the blow downs out of the graveyard. One of the wife's cousins wanted the five red cedar trees, but they haven't come to get them. I don't like the idea of my graveyard cedars getting burned with everyone else's debris, so we are making a pile in the parking area to burn {if those guys don't get down here to get what they want}, and I'm going to use the logs for benches.

Also plan on using the big log from the longleaf pine that broke the grapple for a bench. I left two stout limbs for legs on one end.


----------



## raratt (Mar 29, 2019)

too larry said:


> red cedar trees


We have a mill about an hour north of us that cuts red cedar only, mostly fence boards. There is a "cull" log behind my M in Law's I would love to cut some slabs out of but I don't have a big enough saw to do it. She uses it for kindling in her wood stove.


----------



## too larry (Mar 29, 2019)

raratt said:


> We have a mill about an hour north of us that cuts red cedar only, mostly fence boards. There is a "cull" log behind my M in Law's I would love to cut some slabs out of but I don't have a big enough saw to do it. She uses it for kindling in her wood stove.


We've hired sawmills to come out and cut cedar for us before. Before that we took logs to the sawmill. The kitchen and sewing room in Mamma's old house were all red cedar. Now they have a big oak through them.

Although 23 & Me says I'm 98.5% Western European, I've loosely followed the Muscogee {Creek} tradition most of my adult life. After the Creator got all the animals working together to make the world as we know it today, he was tired, so laid down under a cedar tree for a nap. The needles absorbed his breath, which is why we put green cedar boughs on the hot rocks at the sweat lodge. God's Breath.

Most in the south plant cedar trees in graveyards. There is a saying you will live until your cedar gets big enough to shade your grave. Looks like I still have plenty of time.


----------



## raratt (Mar 29, 2019)

too larry said:


> Most in the south plant cedar trees in graveyards


Learn something new everyday, thanks. Where my plot is has mostly firs, but there are plenty of native cedars nearby.


----------



## too larry (Mar 29, 2019)

raratt said:


> Learn something new everyday, thanks. Where my plot is has mostly firs, but there are plenty of native cedars nearby.


Do you have the Western Red Cedar? 1500 year life span is crazy. Our Eastern Red Cedar maxes out at 200-300 years.


----------



## raratt (Mar 29, 2019)

too larry said:


> Do you have the Western Red Cedar? 1500 year life span is crazy. Our Eastern Red Cedar maxes out at 200-300 years.


Yes, same as incense cedar, smells like pencils when you cut it. I have seen old growth logs that took up most of the back of a logging truck. You don't see many that large anymore though unless you get into the National Forest.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Mar 29, 2019)

I freaking survived the week . . . With drywallers on both sides and fitters dropping sparks through the roof at the columns . . .


----------



## raratt (Mar 29, 2019)

Coloradoclear said:


> I freaking survived the week . . . With drywallers on both sides and fitters dropping sparks through the roof at the columns . . .


I can handle mud in my hair, sparks not so much.


----------



## too larry (Mar 29, 2019)

raratt said:


> Yes, same as incense cedar, smells like pencils when you cut it. I have seen old growth logs that took up most of the back of a logging truck. You don't see many that large anymore though unless you get into the National Forest.


Cedar Key had a big pencil mill until they cut all the cedar and a big hurricane knocked it down.


----------



## too larry (Mar 29, 2019)

Coloradoclear said:


> I freaking survived the week . . . With drywallers on both sides and fitters dropping sparks through the roof at the columns . . .


The part time guy here was putting up drywall at our boss's house earlier this week, along with her husband. They are both in their 60's and not needed to be rocked to sleep at night.


----------



## raratt (Mar 29, 2019)

too larry said:


> Cedar Key had a big pencil mill until they cut all the cedar and a big hurricane knocked it down.


All the mills around here had to retool to handle smaller logs because all the large ones are gone. The one in Oroville gets all the cedar no matter where they cut it, it used to be they milled it at the closest mill they had. At least they are chipping some of the slash to use for OSB now instead of leaving it on the ground.


----------



## too larry (Mar 29, 2019)

raratt said:


> All the mills around here had to retool to handle smaller logs because all the large ones are gone. The one in Oroville gets all the cedar no matter where they cut it, it used to be they milled it at the closest mill they had. At least they are chipping some of the slash to use for OSB now instead of leaving it on the ground.


We have a pellet mill that uses pine scrap. It ships the wood pellets to Norway. The mill came through the storm pretty well, but the port was damaged, so they stopped taking wood. And that was all my pines were good for after getting broken like they were.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## SSGrower (Mar 29, 2019)

too larry said:


> We've hired sawmills to come out and cut cedar for us before. Before that we took logs to the sawmill. The kitchen and sewing room in Mamma's old house were all red cedar. Now they have a big oak through them.
> 
> Although 23 & Me says I'm 98.5% Western European, I've loosely followed the Muscogee {Creek} tradition most of my adult life. After the Creator got all the animals working together to make the world as we know it today, he was tired, so laid down under a cedar tree for a nap. The needles absorbed his breath, which is why we put green cedar boughs on the hot rocks at the sweat lodge. God's Breath.
> 
> ...


Plant that Fucker 1 county over. I was wondering the significance ov a "graveyard cedar".


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 29, 2019)

My wife and I started our most difficult conversation/discussion/argument? Vegitarianism, she wants to, I don't. Been going on a while, she's trying to and it helps her manage weight. I'm a skinny Fucker with the metabolism of a humming bird. This is way tougher than the weed thing, I partake, she doesn't.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 29, 2019)

Took one of the pups to get their routine teeth cleaning. The vet said he needs his last 2 molars extracted, poor guy. So off to the Canine dentist next week. 

While we were there we visited a new restaurant called Steakology. I ate one of the best rib eyes I've ever had. They cooked the steak over open flame and it was like butter. I didn't need a knife. Riley got many bites as a consolation present for the dental exam.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 29, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> My wife and I started our most difficult conversation/discussion/argument? Vegitarianism, she wants to, I don't. Been going on a while, she's trying to and it helps her manage weight. I'm a skinny Fucker with the metabolism of a humming bird. This is way tougher than the weed thing, I partake, she doesn't.



What else don't you guys see eye-to-eye about? Despite these conflicts, what is the main thing that keeps the fire burning and you two together?


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 29, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Took one of the pups to get their routine teeth cleaning. The vet said he needs his last 2 molars extracted, poor guy. So off to the Canine dentist next week.
> 
> While we were there we visited a new restaurant called Steakology. I ate one of the best rib eyes I've ever had. They cooked the steak over open flame and it was like butter. I didn't need a knife. Riley got many bites as a consolation present for the dental exam.
> View attachment 4308955



MMMmmmm. Lucky dog...


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 29, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> What else don't you guys see eye-to-eye about? Despite these conflicts, what is the main thing that keeps the fire burning and you two together?


A mutual agreement neither of us could find a more acceptable mate?
Fucking love.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Mar 29, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> My wife and I started our most difficult conversation/discussion/argument? Vegitarianism, she wants to, I don't. Been going on a while, she's trying to and it helps her manage weight. I'm a skinny Fucker with the metabolism of a humming bird. This is way tougher than the weed thing, I partake, she doesn't.


Wow, that is a struggle! However, if she can cook, PM ME, my wife can hook her up with tons of recipes "you will love" lol, lots of recipes that you will enjoy eating!


----------



## reynescabruner (Mar 29, 2019)

Did all the laundry and general cleaning on the house in just 4 hours. Thanks to my powerful weed.


----------



## ANC (Mar 29, 2019)

Solar-powered Robot Wolves are protecting the crops of Japanese farmers


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 29, 2019)

reynescabruner said:


> Did all the laundry and general cleaning on the house in just 4 hours. Thanks to my powerful weed.



What were you wearing?


----------



## ANC (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Mar 30, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Too damn smart. Here the farmers use big booms that go in a circle. There is a big engine to power it.


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 30, 2019)

too larry said:


> Too damn smart. Here the farmers use big booms that go in a circle. There is a big engine to power it.


Pretty slick. I wonder what the spray is ?


----------



## too larry (Mar 30, 2019)

Novabudd said:


> Pretty slick. I wonder what the spray is ?


I'm assuming water/plant food since the guy is right next to it.


----------



## too larry (Mar 30, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


>


In either '16 or '17 there was an AT thru hiker who's trail name was Morning Wood. I'm guessing he got the cold shoulder when it was pouring rain, the shelter was over crowded and all the hikers laying nut to butt trying to stay warm.


----------



## Novabudd (Mar 30, 2019)

too larry said:


> I'm assuming water/plant food since the guy is right next to it.


Hope so


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 30, 2019)

reynescabruner said:


> Did all the laundry and general cleaning on the house in just 4 hours. Thanks to my powerful weed.


Do you work for MOM Canada?


----------



## ANC (Mar 30, 2019)

too larry said:


> I'm assuming water/plant food since the guy is right next to it.


They look Asian, so it is probably arsenic.


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 30, 2019)

too larry said:


> I'm assuming water/plant food since the guy is right next to it.


i think it's Round Up lmfao


----------



## too larry (Mar 30, 2019)

ANC said:


> They look Asian, so it is probably arsenic.


Cooling water from Fukushima.


----------



## ANC (Mar 30, 2019)

I have a braai fire going, just rounding up the last coals before I am chucking a snoek drowning in butter, garlic and jam over the coals.

Just google image snoek braai

My wife has no idea... and she loves it, she is going to peel around the corner just now as the flavour hits the air.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 30, 2019)

ANC said:


> I have a braai fire going, just rounding up the last coals before I am chucking a snoek drowning in butter, garlic and jam over the coals.
> 
> Just google image snoek braai
> 
> My wife has no idea... and she loves it, she is going to peel around the corner just now as the flavour hits the air.


Is this it?



My guess is that it is in the Mackerel family, yet those teeth scream Barracuda.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 30, 2019)

ANC said:


> I have a braai fire going, just rounding up the last coals before I am chucking a snoek drowning in butter, garlic and jam over the coals.
> 
> Just google image snoek braai
> 
> My wife has no idea... and she loves it, she is going to peel around the corner just now as the flavour hits the air.


That sounds delicious.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 30, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> Keep eating that shit and you WILL DIE!!!!


If you don't eat it you will still die....j/s.


----------



## raratt (Mar 30, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Took one of the pups to get their routine teeth cleaning. The vet said he needs his last 2 molars extracted, poor guy. So off to the Canine dentist next week.
> 
> While we were there we visited a new restaurant called Steakology. I ate one of the best rib eyes I've ever had. They cooked the steak over open flame and it was like butter. I didn't need a knife. Riley got many bites as a consolation present for the dental exam.
> View attachment 4308955


In retrospect that was perfect timing for that post...


----------



## raratt (Mar 30, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Is this it?
> 
> View attachment 4309354
> 
> My guess is that it is in the Mackerel family, yet those teeth scream Barracuda.


Thyrsites atun (Euphrasén, 1791), the snoek, is a long, thin species of snake mackerel found in the seas of the Southern Hemisphere. This fish can reach a length of 200 centimetres (79 in) SL though most do not exceed 75 centimetres (30 in) SL.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 30, 2019)

Hello everyone. That time of year where im busy. Waiting on turkey season. My daughter wants to go this year. Probably take her on youth weekend.


----------



## raratt (Mar 30, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> Hello everyone. That time of year where im busy. Waiting on turkey season. My daughter wants to go this year. Probably take her on youth weekend.


Wild turkey is some damn good eating!


----------



## raratt (Mar 30, 2019)

I finally hung the 315W CMH bulb and hood today and pulled down my LED kluge, hey it worked to make buds at least. Put up a power strip for more outlets for fans and my humidity bucket. Filled two propane bottles. Picked up a toy ball for Roxy to destroy instead of (hopefully) everything else in the back yard. Put some cayenne pepper on an inground sprinkler she was showing too much interest in.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 30, 2019)

raratt said:


> Wild turkey is some damn good eating!


I posted a pic of a huge gobbler me and my boy got a couple years ago. It was near a 30 pound bird with a 11 inch beard.

We slice the breast in strips, roll in flower and fry. I freeze the legs because they are tough. When I get enough legs I crock pot them overnight and either make soup or BBQ.


----------



## raratt (Mar 30, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> I posted a pic of a huge gobbler me and my boy got a couple years ago. It was near a 30 pound bird with a 11 inch beard.
> 
> We slice the breast in strips, roll in flower and fry. I freeze the legs because they are tough. When I get enough legs I crock pot them overnight and either make soup or BBQ.


My daughter roasted two birds for Thanksgiving a couple years ago, one wild, one domestic. The wild bird had much better flavor to it.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 30, 2019)

raratt said:


> I finally hung the 315W CMH bulb and hood today and pulled down my LED kluge, hey it worked to make buds at least. Put up a power strip for more outlets for fans and my humidity bucket. Filled two propane bottles. Picked up a toy ball for Roxy to destroy instead of (hopefully) everything else in the back yard. Put some cayenne pepper on an inground sprinkler she was showing too much interest in.


This is how you teach dogs to like capsicum.


----------



## lokie (Mar 30, 2019)

raratt said:


> Wild turkey is some damn good eating!


An acquired taste, yes.


----------



## purpaterp (Mar 30, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> I posted a pic of a huge gobbler me and my boy got a couple years ago. It was near a 30 pound bird with a 11 inch beard.
> 
> We slice the breast in strips, roll in flower and fry. I freeze the legs because they are tough. When I get enough legs I crock pot them overnight and either make soup or BBQ.


I can’t wait until my boys are big enough for me to take hunting. Right now they’re beefing tough over toys, food, you name it. 
I didn’t accomplish much today. Fed my plants, hung out with the wife and kids.


----------



## raratt (Mar 30, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> This is how you teach dogs to like capsicum.


She sniffed at it and gave it a wide berth after that.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 30, 2019)

raratt said:


> She sniffed at it and gave it a wide berth after that.


 Lucky. Some dogs are just stubborn that way. And then they start expecting el picante lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 30, 2019)

raratt said:


> My daughter roasted two birds for Thanksgiving a couple years ago, one wild, one domestic. The wild bird had much better flavor to it.


Most wild meat taste better to me.



purpaterp said:


> I can’t wait until my boys are big enough for me to take hunting. Right now they’re beefing tough over toys, food, you name it.
> I didn’t accomplish much today. Fed my plants, hung out with the wife and kids.


I enjoy passing the knowledge on to my kids. How to hunt, fish and grow food.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 30, 2019)

Finally said screw windows and spent the day switching all our computers over to linux.


----------



## purpaterp (Mar 30, 2019)

The wife she said introduced our youngest to true rage today. His grandmother makes these costumes that he just loves...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 30, 2019)

purpaterp said:


> The wife she said introduced our youngest to true rage today. His grandmother makes these costumes that he just loves...
> View attachment 4309448


 mega cute overload (prolonged rumbling)


----------



## purpaterp (Mar 30, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> mega cute overload (prolonged rumbling)


He is ferocious lol


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 30, 2019)

purpaterp said:


> He is ferocious lol


 The only ferocity I fear from him is at the changing table. I used to call it Containment Failure. But Aussie friends of my wife&daughter taught me a term for when it escapes the boundaries of the modern disposable crapwrapper. 
And when it runs from knees to neck. 

Now I know it to be a Diabolical.


----------



## purpaterp (Mar 30, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> The only ferocity I fear from him is at the changing table. I used to call it Containment Failure. But Aussie friends of my wife&daughter taught me a term for when it escapes the boundaries of the modern disposable crapwrapper.
> And when it runs from knees to neck.
> 
> Now I know it to be a Diabolical.


Ya I will not miss buying or changing the diapers. Between them and formula that’s a pretty nice little check every week. The little one is harmless it’s my three year old that acts like a drunken cholo. Puking hiting all those things


----------



## ANC (Mar 30, 2019)

It is over so quickly, you will hardly remember it in a handful of years' time.


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 31, 2019)

Moms funeral finally done. What sucks now though is my modem is broken so i went out to buy a new one. Says it is connected but i get no internet connection. Pretty sure internet was paid for as well


----------



## ANC (Mar 31, 2019)

Hey man, hope shit goes a bit better soon.
Maybe ring the ISP


----------



## lokie (Mar 31, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> Moms funeral finally done. What sucks now though is my modem is broken so i went out to buy a new one. Says it is connected but i get no internet connection. Pretty sure internet was paid for as well


A new modem has a new mac address. You will have to contact the ISP to get it working.
They will need the new information to program their system to recognize your new hardware.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 31, 2019)

Watered plants, made breakfast - fried eggs, maple rubbed bacon , sourdough toast, apple, oj and coffee. Bacon and sourdough were meant to be together, it's like a savory party in my mouth.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 31, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> A mutual agreement neither of us could find a more acceptable mate?
> Fucking love.


eat vegetarian at home, and stop at the best burger place you know every time you leave the house.....keep a supply of beef jerky in the garage, slim jims in the glove box, precook bacon and hide it in strategic spots around the house.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 31, 2019)

purpaterp said:


> The wife she said introduced our youngest to true rage today. His grandmother makes these costumes that he just loves...
> View attachment 4309448


why don't you tell grandma to knock it off? tell her you need a pool cover, if she just has a need to sew....


----------



## too larry (Mar 31, 2019)

Good morning all. I've already been on the wrong end of a broom this morning. I still have got a good deal more to go. I knew my customers were going to be in the other end of the building, so I skated on my cleanup last night. It's always hard to get motivated the next day. And I need to get it done before hoops tip. Plus my DVR is filling up with F1 I need to find time to watch. Maybe it will rain tomorrow and I can catch up. Sleep included. The older I get the tougher these late night/early morning/late night/early mornings every weekend are. At least we close early on Sundays.

I'll camp tonight, assuming everything goes as planned.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 31, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> Finally said screw windows and spent the day switching all our computers over to linux.


What was the last straw?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 31, 2019)

Bout to go out and get some ink therapy here in a few. Been about 6 years since I've been tattooed. Long overdue.


----------



## ANC (Mar 31, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> eat vegetarian at home, and stop at the best burger place you know every time you leave the house.....keep a supply of beef jerky in the garage, slim jims in the glove box, precook bacon and hide it in strategic spots around the house.....


Yeah, but how many times can you face chickpeas without losing the will to live.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 31, 2019)

ANC said:


> Yeah, but how many times can you face chickpeas without losing the will to live.


LOL


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 31, 2019)

ANC said:


> Yeah, but how many times can you face chickpeas without losing the will to live.


Lol !
+


----------



## raratt (Mar 31, 2019)

Them: "It's tofu, it tastes just like meat"
Me: "Then why not just eat meat?"


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 31, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> What was the last straw?


A combo of all the malware/ viruses, windows being a resource hog, windows being unstable, windows not being free/ charging monthly fee for Microsoft office. I could go on.

Ive been using linux on one computer for a while I run retropie on for retro gamimg. Decided I liked it better. 

The older laptop that I run retropie has lubuntu and the others have Ubuntu now installed.


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 31, 2019)

lokie said:


> A new modem has a new mac address. You will have to contact the ISP to get it working.
> They will need the new information to program their system to recognize your new hardware.


Thanks yea that was the issue. Brfore i just replace them no issues but this time i have to tell them.


----------



## ANC (Mar 31, 2019)

raratt said:


> "It's tofu, it tastes just like meat"


What happened to the meat?


----------



## raratt (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 31, 2019)

raratt said:


>


I thought of this immediately after 420G's post but you beat me to it.
+


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 31, 2019)

ANC said:


> Yeah, but how many times can you face chickpeas without losing the will to live.


Rhetorical question right?


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 31, 2019)

my internet is finally ALIVE!. went to spectrum cause that is our cable provide/internet provider and idk wth he was talking about when i told him that i bought a modem and if i use it then i won't get internet. think he was confused. but we got one off of him got to return the old one and then maybe i can return this one and use mine. i had to buy a splitter though but i am guessing the splitter pretty much slows down your internet slightly.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 31, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Bout to go out and get some ink therapy here in a few. Been about 6 years since I've been tattooed. Long overdue.


Inner forearm is filled in. Hurt so good. Much needed.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 31, 2019)

ANC said:


> Yeah, but how many times can you face chickpeas without losing the will to live.


just slip some salt pork in em' when she ain't lookin....did that sound dirty? i sure hope so


----------



## ANC (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## SSGrower (Mar 31, 2019)

raratt said:


> In retrospect that was perfect timing for that post...


She sneaky like that.


Roger A. Shrubber said:


> eat vegetarian at home, and stop at the best burger place you know every time you leave the house.....keep a supply of beef jerky in the garage, slim jims in the glove box, precook bacon and hide it in strategic spots around the house.....


Having/ cooking meat is not the issue, slimjims are not an option for me . Bacon is still her kryptonite. Its the menu planning, trying to get things that go together, not just pairing on the plate but having 2 people cook 2 seperate meals in the same kitchen, and get the grocery shoping done. It only almost works for me to have the vegitarian dish as a side, but then the meat is never integrated into the flavors. Vegitarian meal prep is way more involved than anything I like to eat, lets be honest Im a pickey eater too. I cant be the only one that has thought about this problem, the restraunts that do both well are out there but there has to be a way to do it without access to a comercial kitchen.
Im gonna be eating/raking out more but could use some help if the foodies on here have suggestions, we just ordered an air fryer too.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 31, 2019)

raratt said:


> Them: "It's tofu, it tastes just like meat"
> Me: "Then why not just eat meat?"


This only works if you cook it with meat.


----------



## ANC (Apr 1, 2019)

Busy day, put series resistors into one LED strip fixture and my new pH pen came with the courier.
Also, babysitting as school only starts tomorrow.
Gotta go fight with the garage now, they charged an amount to our garage card that wasn't ours...


----------



## raratt (Apr 1, 2019)

Set a couple of my son's tomato plants in the grow room because they were getting stretchy under the fluorescent lights in the computer room. Need to set them on something to get them closer to the light tomorrow. Swapped out the fluoro light ( in the before mentioned computer room) with one of my LED fixtures I took out of the grow room for the Phalaenopsis orchids to save some electricity. The 315 CMH bulb puts out enough heat so I could unplug my heater out there, at least while it is mild around here. (Thanks again @Aeroknow )


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 1, 2019)

finished dropping off my moms car. it was a gift from her boss and fully paid off but since she passed nobody really wants to use it just doesn't feel right and plus we all have our own cars as well so it just takes up money via insurance and maintenance and all that. free's up a spot in our garage as well incase my sister and her bf plan to move in then they have parking. 

smoked my last pack of cigarrettes in my life today. finally decided to quit smoking anything nicotine related as i still plan to smoke buds but this means blunt wraps as well. i still vape but after this bottle is gone thats it everything is going in the trash. i wouldn't say it was a new years resolution more of a personal promise between me and my mom if she made it through her leukemia.


----------



## too larry (Apr 1, 2019)

I woke to the soothing sounds of rain on my tarp this morning. By the time I got up, it was stopped. But over all, a cold, wet day. Highs only in the low 60's. I did not hit a lick at a snake today. But I did get my F1 watched. and cleared a whole season of FSU basketball off the DRV. It went from 65% full down to 52%. After lunch I took a 2 hour nap and now I'm at work.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 1, 2019)

finally got my QB's in and setup put my blurples away. i am kind of sad though i noticed a tooth is missing on my grow tents zipper and it is right where i zip it up and down to enter so it's kind of inconvienent. not much light leak out of it just little OCD plus im afraid that if i got to unzip it and zip it constantly more teeth will break off. i think i broke it personally probably the inside got stuck in the zipper so i tried to yank it up and it came off.


----------



## ANC (Apr 1, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> finished dropping off my moms car. it was a gift from her boss and fully paid off but since she passed nobody really wants to use it just doesn't feel right and plus we all have our own cars as well so it just takes up money via insurance and maintenance and all that. free's up a spot in our garage as well incase my sister and her bf plan to move in then they have parking.
> 
> smoked my last pack of cigarrettes in my life today. finally decided to quit smoking anything nicotine related as i still plan to smoke buds but this means blunt wraps as well. i still vape but after this bottle is gone thats it everything is going in the trash. i wouldn't say it was a new years resolution more of a personal promise between me and my mom if she made it through her leukemia.


get yourself a Juul or something for those nicotine pangs at the start. It is pretty easy quitting the vape once you are no longer smoking. I've been free from both ciggis and vapes now for three quarters of a year.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 1, 2019)

ANC said:


> get yourself a Juul or something for those nicotine pangs at the start. It is pretty easy quitting the vape once you are no longer smoking. I've been free from both ciggis and vapes now for three quarters of a year.


im just going to cold turkey this shit. this is my 2nd time quitting first time i quit for 2 years straight after i went back and forth trying to quit. after a while it gets easier but like the first 3-4 weeks is the hardest part. it's just the cravings. dont want to buy anything to help either cause if i can't do this shit cold turkey gain then no point in quitting. it's something i gotta want to do imo and deal with it


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 1, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> im just going to cold turkey this shit. this is my 2nd time quitting first time i quit for 2 years straight after i went back and forth trying to quit. after a while it gets easier but like the first 3-4 weeks is the hardest part. it's just the cravings. dont want to buy anything to help either cause if i can't do this shit cold turkey gain then no point in quitting. it's something i gotta want to do imo and deal with it


Best of luck on quitting. I hope you make it.


----------



## ANC (Apr 1, 2019)

I would never have been able to make it without vapes.
It was after about 6 weeks that I realised I can put the vape back in its box, and I was over it completely.
Now I don't even smoke joints anymore. I gave mine to a friend to help hi quit too...

I tell you I tried so many times before, I even did the Chantix thing with the pills.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 2, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Best of luck on quitting. I hope you make it.


thanks i know i will eventually. i did it once for 2 years i can do it again for sure. i always got buds to help


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 2, 2019)

ANC said:


> I would never have been able to make it without vapes.
> It was after about 6 weeks that I realised I can put the vape back in its box, and I was over it completely.
> Now I don't even smoke joints anymore. I gave mine to a friend to help hi quit too...
> 
> I tell you I tried so many times before, I even did the Chantix thing with the pills.


yea everyone has their own way of quitting and what helps cold turkey is probably the hardest way to quit but to me i feel like if i can't quit cold turkey then im just lying to myself that i want to quit. longest time i've gone without smoking since i started again was 2 weeks usually i get fatter though cause of cravings so i eat my cravings away and it helps. im already fat so i mean i don't really mind not too fat but my weight fluctuates


----------



## ANC (Apr 2, 2019)

I quit crack and mandrax cold turkey. Was a lifetime ago... longer that some people on the site has been alive.


----------



## april (Apr 2, 2019)

Nearly died giving birth to this tiny human but it was worth it!! That’s 3 girls under 3!! Go me!! Lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 2, 2019)

april said:


> Nearly died giving birth to this tiny human but it was worth it!! That’s 3 girls under 3!! Go me!! Lol


WB Muffin! I was going to give you hell for disappearing on us for so long but with 3 under 3, I know you got your hand's full. Congrats, you make some beautiful babies!


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 2, 2019)

ANC said:


> I quit crack and mandrax cold turkey. Was a lifetime ago... longer that some people on the site has been alive.


Yum, Mandrax, just the word makes my fingers tingle. That was the only drug I really had a problem with.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 2, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Yum, Mandrax, just the word makes my fingers tingle. That was the only drug I really had a problem with.


Did you "come to" in a police cell as well??  75 was the last time I seen any. no love loss for me.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 2, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Did you "come to" in a police cell as well??  75 was the last time I seen any. no love loss for me.


No, but many times the first thing I would do is look outside to make sure my car was there (and not always undamaged either). I sure was a hit in the bars thou


----------



## ANC (Apr 2, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Yum, Mandrax, just the word makes my fingers tingle. That was the only drug I really had a problem with.


It is a different addiction than the intense fiending you get with the stimulants. I have experienced at least 3 different kinds of strong addictions, and they feel nothing alike. I bet most people working in the addiction treatment field isn't even aware.
But as a 15-second sensation, nothing I experienced beat it. for the last couple of years its been sugar caffeine and weed for me.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 2, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> im just going to cold turkey this shit. this is my 2nd time quitting first time i quit for 2 years straight after i went back and forth trying to quit. after a while it gets easier but like the first 3-4 weeks is the hardest part. it's just the cravings. dont want to buy anything to help either cause if i can't do this shit cold turkey gain then no point in quitting. it's something i gotta want to do imo and deal with it


You've got this!


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 2, 2019)

ANC said:


> I quit crack and mandrax cold turkey. Was a lifetime ago... longer that some people on the site has been alive.


i dont do anything but cannabis. i have a lot of friends and coworkers who have experience with other drugs most of my coworkers went to prison for it but they did their time not they are pretty much clean and just stick to buds but they are missing a lot of teeth idk if it was from the drugs or what


----------



## raratt (Apr 2, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> i dont do anything but cannabis. i have a lot of friends and coworkers who have experience with other drugs most of my coworkers went to prison for it but they did their time not they are pretty much clean and just stick to buds but they are missing a lot of teeth idk if it was from the drugs or what


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meth_mouth


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 2, 2019)

raratt said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meth_mouth


I regret clicking that link.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 2, 2019)

raratt said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meth_mouth


"It is better to keep your mouth shut and be thought a fool, than to open it and remove all doubt"

How appropriate.


----------



## raratt (Apr 2, 2019)

Me and amphetamines/cocaine never worked, probably a good thing. I was paranoid enough without them. I LOVED black hash though.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 2, 2019)

raratt said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meth_mouth


yea probably from meth. here in Hawaii meth was really popular before idk how popular it is now and i wouldn't doubt they did meth.


----------



## ANC (Apr 2, 2019)

I was smart enough never to try meth....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 2, 2019)

raratt said:


> Me and amphetamines/cocaine never worked, probably a good thing. I was paranoid enough without them. I LOVED black hash though.


All the black hash you get around here barely gets you high  I made bubble hash for the first time recently. Way too heavy for daytime use, but perfect for helping you fall asleep. I haven't taken ambien in almost two weeks.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 2, 2019)

damn i think the cat5 cable that came with the new modem from spectrum is busted my internet is super choppy like it gets signal only 50% of the time. i don't have any more spares to check either cause im running a switch to route the 1 port modem to the wireless router and router to the switch and switch to my desktop. custom built desktop so it doesn't have any built in wifi hardware. im guessing it is either the cat5 is broken, my wifi password reset due to me screwing around prior to fix my internet before so people might be stealing connection off me which slows it down. or simply the switch is causing this issue can't keep up. 

without the switch it works fine though but i need the wireless router to be connected for my dad to use his laptop. just going to invest in a 2-4 port modem and return this one i got from spectrum -.-" too much headache


----------



## raratt (Apr 2, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> All the black hash you get around here barely gets you high  I made bubble hash for the first time recently. Way too heavy for daytime use, but perfect for helping you fall asleep. I haven't taken ambien in almost two weeks.


This was probably 25? years or more before you were born...lol. So Cal in the mid 70's.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 2, 2019)

On the plus side my buds are smelling really great. now i understand why people run carbon filters. i walk into the backyard and i can already smell it since im venting it into the backyard lmfao. smells probably would be better if i could control temps but this grow is too far in for me to want really want to fix anything. im expecting about 8oz harvest off this dry weight maybe. i got about 3-4oz last grow off 3 plants. thinking of running 1 plant next grow my pineapple chunk and use the other half of the tent to try my hand at growing sunflowers or something smaller that loves heat.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 2, 2019)

raratt said:


> This was probably 35? years or more before you were born...lol. So Cal in the mid 70's.


lol how old do you think I am? The dispensary said the hash was gold foil or something like that from Afghanistan... best he's ever had! It was probably made in somebody's trailer and mixed with beeswax. We broke it up and smoked it in a joint. Think only thing I felt was twenty five dollars lighter. 

I've heard a lot of people say how great the hash was in the 70's and 80's. Wish it was still that way. The only thing I don't like about bubble hash is you can't smoke it in a joint. I hate using a pipe and looking like a crackhead.


----------



## raratt (Apr 2, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol how old do you think I am? The dispensary said the hash was gold foil or something like that from Afghanistan... best he's ever had! It was probably made in somebody's trailer and mixed with beeswax. We broke it up and smoked it in a joint. Think only thing I felt was twenty five dollars lighter.
> 
> I've heard a lot of people say how great the hash was in the 70's and 80's. Wish it was still that way. The only thing I don't like about bubble hash is you can't smoke it in a joint. I hate using a pipe and looking like a crackhead.


I am not good at doing math in my head (I edited that I thought about it for a bit), but I learned a long time ago it is better to under estimate a woman's age.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 2, 2019)

raratt said:


> I am not good at doing math in my head (I edited that I thought about it for a bit), but I learned a long time ago it is better to under estimate a woman's age.


Smart man.
Like myself you must have had this point driven in at some time in the past as it stuck!
+


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 2, 2019)

lol I was taking that as a compliment, but I think it would have made me too young to use this site. I turned 29 in January. I still get asked for ID every time at the liquor store and when I go to the clubs. The legal age is 19 here.


----------



## 420God (Apr 2, 2019)

Installed a bidet in my bathroom today. Trying to cut back on toilet paper.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 2, 2019)

I was all excited about getting carded at the liquor store as well until I was told it was policy & they look at everybody's ID.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 2, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was all excited about getting carded at the liquor store as well until I was told it was policy & they look at everybody's ID.


the larger clubs here scan everyone's drivers license, doesn't matter how old you look. At the liquor store their policy is to card everyone who looks under 25. I was carded less when I was 19 than I am now. Go figure.


----------



## raratt (Apr 2, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I was taking that as a compliment, but I think it would have made me too young to use this site. I turned 29 in January. I still get asked for ID every time at the liquor store and when I go to the clubs. The legal age is 19 here.


I used to get asked all the time, it would piss off my wife when they didn't ask her also. Not so much anymore, except where it is required.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 2, 2019)

Bought my first packet of Sunflower seeds; dwarf variety. going to try my hand at growing fresh flowers along side my cannabis in my 4x4 tent. my mom loved fresh flowers we always had some in the house. i could always buy flowers but to me i wanted to do something more special and grow them personally. idk how exactly i will be doing this though as i still want to continue growing buds just to get as much experience as i can. i am only growing 1 plant next grow since it's only 1 seed for 1 strain i got as a freebie. im super excited to start it will be an interesting experience for myself. i still got a lot of research to do on how to tend to them though but i think they should do fine.


----------



## raratt (Apr 2, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> Sunflower seeds


They need light and warmth.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 2, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> No, but many times the first thing I would do is look outside to make sure my car was there (and not always undamaged either). I sure was a hit in the bars thou


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 2, 2019)

raratt said:


> They need light and warmth.


yea that is 2 things i am not short of lmfao. feeding wise im unsure of and like what kind of pots to put them in as all i got are all plastic pots/fabric pots that are fairly deep 3gal-10gals. idk how im going to run a scrog and grow 1 cannabis plant with these in the tent as well im worried the cannabis will over shadow the lighting in a scrog but i guess i will have to learn to train them not to. my first time running a scrog as well. i was thinking of running a bunch of sunflowers in the tent alone and then just put off the cannabis grow for 1 full grow that way i have more chances of success with my sunflowers. i have a shit load of bud i didn't even smoke still so it's not like i need more buds if anything i would give um all to you guys if you want to smoke dog shit quality XD


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 2, 2019)

420God said:


> Installed a bidet in my bathroom today. *Trying to cut back on toilet paper*.
> View attachment 4310990


Lol, I've heard that before. Did it come with a water heater? A frigid blast of Wisconsin water to the bung hole sounds like fun


----------



## raratt (Apr 2, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> yea that is 2 things i am not short of lmfao. feeding wise im unsure of and like what kind of pots to put them in as all i got are all plastic pots/fabric pots that are fairly deep 3gal-10gals. idk how im going to run a scrog and grow 1 cannabis plant with these in the tent as well im worried the cannabis will over shadow the lighting in a scrog but i guess i will have to learn to train them not to. my first time running a scrog as well. i was thinking of running a bunch of sunflowers in the tent alone and then just put off the cannabis grow for 1 full grow that way i have more chances of success with my sunflowers. i have a shit load of bud i didn't even smoke still so it's not like i need more buds if anything i would give um all to you guys if you want to smoke dog shit quality XD


Why not start them indoors then move them outside? A gallon pot is more than big enough I would think.


----------



## 420God (Apr 2, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Lol, I've heard that before. Did it come with a water heater? A frigid blast of Wisconsin water to the bung hole sounds like fun


I got a cheap one, no heater. Nice wake up after your morning shit.


----------



## too larry (Apr 2, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Lol, I've heard that before. Did it come with a water heater? A frigid blast of Wisconsin water to the bung hole sounds like fun


I enjoyed playing on them a million years ago when the Saipan was doing a Med Cruise.


----------



## too larry (Apr 2, 2019)

I did my good deed for the week. Bill, the non-profit grapple guy who has been here so long ask me to pick him up at the airport. His tractor and grapple took a dump, so he drove it back to Michigan and flew back to pick up his RV. He headed back north right after I dropped him off. He did work a couple of floods while he was home. Ice jams flowing into people's houses. Sadly there is no shortage of work for people in the disaster business.

But I came into work an hour early. My customers didn't show, so I headed home for supper, then to the camp. Nothing nice than a bonus night sleeping rough.

See ya later, bye.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 2, 2019)

420God said:


> Installed a bidet in my bathroom today. Trying to cut back on toilet paper.
> View attachment 4310990


Idk man, my sister-in-law loves hers. I feel like I would still need to dry off.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 2, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Idk man, my sister-in-law loves hers. I feel like I would still need to dry off.


Yeah, and how many times ya have to blast when it's a "peanut butter" dump


----------



## 420God (Apr 2, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Idk man, my sister-in-law loves hers. I feel like I would still need to dry off.


Still have to wipe, just not as much. 
My house was originally built with one bathroom and now it has 3. The septic system can barely handle it, especially when I have company. I have it pumped twice a year, cheaper than putting in a new one for $15k.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 2, 2019)

I made a triple batch of banana bread Sunday, toasted almonds, substituted bacon fat for 1/4 cup of the butter and mixed in some cream cheese instead of the sour cream the recipe wanted. Fucking delicious. I've been substituting bacon fat for some butter in most of my baking lately, haven't found anything it doesn't go with yet. 

I've been working on restoring an old plow the last couple days. Chipping and grinding rust all day yesterday. Today I've mostly been playing with the plasma cutter, cutting out the bad areas and gouging out the old welds. My knees hate me from working on the ground, my hands are full of slag because I can't find my welding gloves and I'm breathing all kinds of crap because respirators don't work with a big beard(burning powder coat smells awesome, BTW), but I found a slick I forgot about with a few dab hits in it, so that makes up for the shit. . Well, maybe not, but it's helping with the pain.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2019)

420God said:


> I got a cheap one, no heater. Nice wake up after your morning shit.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 2, 2019)

The Mrs watches her carbs close so I made a "friendly" banana bread with my sourdough starter & walnuts. It's so good I've made 4 loaves in the last week and a half and I'm astounded that the sourdough rises that fast during cooking.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 2, 2019)

420God said:


> Still have to wipe, just not as much.
> My house was originally built with one bathroom and now it has 3. The septic system can barely handle it, especially when I have company. I have it pumped twice a year, cheaper than putting in a new one for $15k.


I see, makes sense.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> I see, makes sense.


No shit


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 2, 2019)

I cut my last crop, am preparing my 2nd, fed and changed litter pans for my rabbit and cat, and in between wasted my time here

I chronicle everything, see....


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 2, 2019)

raratt said:


> Why not start them indoors then move them outside? A gallon pot is more than big enough I would think.


cause outside garden is infested with pests. plus my tent gets more sunlight then our outside garden does. well not sunlight but light in general. i get about 4-6 hours of direct light outside only in summer. winter time its about 3 hours. i already tried to grow couple plants outside they don't do really well with the amount of sunlight alone plus the pests just add another issue. 

i ordered my seeds online as well so by the time they get here it will be time/close to harvest if anything i can always hang up my buds in my closet to dry out and start a new grow asap.


----------



## raratt (Apr 2, 2019)

420God said:


> I have it pumped twice a year


Add a leech line in the "water" side?


----------



## raratt (Apr 2, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> No shit


I refrained from going there, thanks.


----------



## 420God (Apr 3, 2019)

raratt said:


> Add a leech line in the "water" side?


It has a separate tank for liquids and a drain field under my garden. I usually pump that out myself a few times a year. It fills up real quick when the ground is wet like it is now. The biggest problem is long winters when I have to wait so long to have my main tank pumped. It can start backing up and come back into my house.


----------



## ANC (Apr 3, 2019)

Thank the lawd for municipal sewage, even if ours let the shit dry out for years and are now literally burning it on the side of town the wind comes from.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 3, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol how old do you think I am? The dispensary said the hash was gold foil or something like that from Afghanistan... best he's ever had! It was probably made in somebody's trailer and mixed with beeswax. We broke it up and smoked it in a joint. Think only thing I felt was twenty five dollars lighter.
> 
> I've heard a lot of people say how great the hash was in the 70's and 80's. Wish it was still that way. The only thing I don't like about bubble hash is you can't smoke it in a joint. I hate using a pipe and looking like a crackhead.


i hate wasting a ton of weed and or hash in a joint, which is basically weed incense....and i'm cheap. i can load up my big bong bowl, hit it a couple of times per hour, and stay high half the day off of one bowl....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 3, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> I cut my last crop, am preparing my 2nd, fed and changed litter pans for my rabbit and cat, and in between wasted my time here
> 
> I chronicle everything, see....
> 
> View attachment 4311063 View attachment 4311065 View attachment 4311067


the rabbit looks slightly anxious, and the cat looks like he's planning some shit.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 3, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i hate wasting a ton of weed and or hash in a joint, which is basically weed incense....and i'm cheap. i can load up my big bong bowl, hit it a couple of times per hour, and stay high half the day off of one bowl....


eh got a mobile pipe while out playing with the cattle, does me pretty good with one bowl for the day....

well untill i hit the beer, then it's on....


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 3, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the rabbit looks slightly anxious, and the cat looks like he's planning some shit.....


Nah, you got it backwards.

When Chong the rabbit, who earned that name because she got into my grow room and ate all the bud on the lower branches of one plant, showed up at my house (she just showed up one day in my backyard) she immediately wanted to dominate and rape my cat, whose name is Cheech (got that name because she did the same thing).



Rabbit kicks ass, cat is a pussy


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Apr 3, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> Nah, you got it backwards.
> 
> When Chong the rabbit, who earned that name because she got into my grow room and ate all the bud on the lower branches of one plant, showed up at my house (she just showed up one day in my backyard) she immediately wanted to dominate and rape my cat, whose name is Cheech (got that name because she did the same thing).
> 
> ...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 3, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i hate wasting a ton of weed and or hash in a joint, which is basically weed incense....and i'm cheap. i can load up my big bong bowl, hit it a couple of times per hour, and stay high half the day off of one bowl....


My joints are small, maybe 1/3 of a gram, not like the giant 1 gram cones you see in the dispensaries. We usually smoke one later in the evening. Lately it's been one joint and a hit on the pipe shortly before bed. I've never tried a bong and don't really have a desire to... I assume it would make me cough like mad. At least that's what I see everyone do when they hit them. 

I like how discrete joints are, living downtown there's always people mulling about and a big colorful glass bong would just draw too much unwanted attention.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 3, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> eh got a mobile pipe while out playing with the cattle, does me pretty good with one bowl for the day....
> 
> well untill i hit the beer, then it's on....


i got one of these, 
https://thejourneypipe.com/
but the damn thing is too heavy, and if you try to slide it shut without tamping shit down, the lid pushes it out of the bowl.....
this unit is what i usually pack if i'm going out for a while, don't like that it's aluminum, but it holds a whole 8th if i wanna pack it that tight, and it's just heavy enough to be able to chuck the fucker a good distance if i ever have to....and i got 6 of them for 15 bucks, including the shipping. only got one left, gave a couple away, lost a couple.....and the guy that runs the store i got them at wised up and they're now ten bucks a piece


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 3, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> My joints are small, maybe 1/3 of a gram, not like the giant 1 gram cones you see in the dispensaries. We usually smoke one later in the evening. Lately it's been one joint and a hit on the pipe shortly before bed. I've never tried a bong and don't really have a desire to... I assume it would make me cough like mad. At least that's what I see everyone do when they hit them.
> 
> I like how discrete joints are, living downtown there's always people mulling about and a big colorful glass bong would just draw too much unwanted attention.


you get used to it....friends come by and hack out a lung, while it barely tickles my throat anymore


----------



## raratt (Apr 3, 2019)

Grandkids came over for the afternoon yesterday, daughter needed to use our washer while her bathroom/laundry rooms are being refurbished. The youngest one still likes to snuggle with her Pop Pop, I belong to her, she doesn't belong to me...lol. She has to know what I am up to all the time. The eldest did a good job of wearing out Roxy playing tug of war with her rope back and forth across the back yard, mud pit that it is. Had to sanitize the house and hide my paraphernalia. Didn't get a chance to have chat time with my grandson, he started this years ago out of the blue. He brings up a subject then we talk about it. One time it was boogers, he wanted to know why we have them. I gave my best 6 YO clinical explanation of the purpose.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 3, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i got one of these,
> https://thejourneypipe.com/
> but the damn thing is too heavy, and if you try to slide it shut without tamping shit down, the lid pushes it out of the bowl.....
> this unit is what i usually pack if i'm going out for a while, don't like that it's aluminum, but it holdsView attachment 4311400 a whole 8th if i wanna pack it that tight, and it's just heavy enough to be able to chuck the fucker a good distance if i ever have to....and i got 6 of them for 15 bucks, including the shipping. only got one left, gave a couple away, lost a couple.....and the guy that runs the store i got them at wised up and they're now ten bucks a piece


mines a cameo still with a cap on it, easy to get rid of if need be.......don't have to worry to much if i'm on a tractor or something or i'm down at the coast fishing....just kinda blends in with everything else i have....


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 3, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you get used to it....friends come by and hack out a lung, while it barely tickles my throat anymore


You have to use the right liquid in a water pipe, very important.

This is what I use for my bong, it smooth's out the most wicked weed, plus you can do shot's of the juice after 

Yummy


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 3, 2019)

enjoying my last day off; hopefully before i start work again tomorrow. been out of work for 3 weeks. i went back to work for 1 week in the middle. just patiently waiting for my grow to finish while my seeds come in so i can harvest and get this new grow going. my new grow will be 1 pineapple chunk and about 8 sunflowers. im debating on not running the PC and going straight all sunflowers because i just got so much buds that i haven't really used yet. other then that just sippin on some coffee trying to make the best of life. 

i really dont have much to do today i just need to figure the sunflower thing stuff out and thats pretty much most of my day. i also need to start getting on with figuring out what to change careers into. i currently have a degree in science for culinary arts but honestly the amount of money i make, work i put in, and hours demanded for this job just doesn't cut it for my state. i'd literally be homeless on my salary unless i work 2 full time jobs and possibly 1 extra job part time. cost of living in Hawaii with a low salary job is no joke. what is even harder is finding something that has a job market for said job on a small island with lots of competition. we are not known for specific fields like technology related fields which i wanted to get into such as IT/programming as i do that for a hobby currently and fairly decent at computers. what i wanted to do was turn my hobby ( growing cannabis ) into a business as it's still illegal in my state for recreational use. idk though im still trying to decide. only thing that seems to be in really high demand here are medical field stuff that is something im not really interested in though


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 3, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> enjoying my last day off; hopefully before i start work again tomorrow. been out of work for 3 weeks. i went back to work for 1 week in the middle. just patiently waiting for my grow to finish while my seeds come in so i can harvest and get this new grow going. my new grow will be 1 pineapple chunk and about 8 sunflowers. im debating on not running the PC and going straight all sunflowers because i just got so much buds that i haven't really used yet. other then that just sippin on some coffee trying to make the best of life.
> 
> i really dont have much to do today i just need to figure the sunflower thing stuff out and thats pretty much most of my day. i also need to start getting on with figuring out what to change careers into. i currently have a degree in science for culinary arts but honestly the amount of money i make, work i put in, and hours demanded for this job just doesn't cut it for my state. i'd literally be homeless on my salary unless i work 2 full time jobs and possibly 1 extra job part time. cost of living in Hawaii with a low salary job is no joke. what is even harder is finding something that has a job market for said job on a small island with lots of competition. we are not known for specific fields like technology related fields which i wanted to get into such as IT/programming as i do that for a hobby currently and fairly decent at computers. what i wanted to do was turn my hobby ( growing cannabis ) into a business as it's still illegal in my state for recreational use. idk though im still trying to decide. only thing that seems to be in really high demand here are medical field stuff that is something im not really interested in though


u need to ck out the Hawaii growers thread if you already haven't, maybe they can give u some pointers and or thoughts


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 3, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> u need to ck out the Hawaii growers thread if you already haven't, maybe they can give u some pointers and or thoughts


i have checked them out. it looks like most of them don't live on my island though. i live on Oahu i think they live on the big island or maui for the most part.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 3, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> i have checked them out. it looks like most of them don't live on my island though. i live on Oahu i think they live on the big island or maui for the most part.


then you might benefit at looking into the department of health in Hawaii, cking out what they can do, or what you can do for them.....just thinking out load...ok....

last time i was there, sure was nice sitting on the North Beach with a dubbie....


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 3, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> then you might benefit at looking into the department of health in Hawaii, cking out what they can do, or what you can do for them.....just thinking out load...ok....
> 
> last time i was there, sure was nice sitting on the North Beach with a dubbie....


yea right now im just trying to look into something that i want to do that also pays well. i love to cook but it has so much cons pay and time invested is some of the biggest ones. time not so much but eventually i want kids i don't want to be constantly working odd hours and never really see them or get to spend time with them. my dad was like that always worked never really spent much time with us until we got older and even now when were old all he really does is go shopping/chores with us i guess that is why we never really got close to him compared to our mom. 

im just kind of like looking at the current job market and have some fields i am interested in so i get an idea of what to pursue. IT/Programming or anything to deal with computers is my go to then only other things im interested outside of that are like agricultural stuff/wild life things and then probably mechanic related stuff. lots of mechanic jobs here


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 3, 2019)

Damn, one bowl, one joint. I feel like a stoner.....


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 3, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> enjoying my last day off; hopefully before i start work again tomorrow. been out of work for 3 weeks. i went back to work for 1 week in the middle. just patiently waiting for my grow to finish while my seeds come in so i can harvest and get this new grow going. my new grow will be 1 pineapple chunk and about 8 sunflowers. im debating on not running the PC and going straight all sunflowers because i just got so much buds that i haven't really used yet. other then that just sippin on some coffee trying to make the best of life.
> 
> i really dont have much to do today i just need to figure the sunflower thing stuff out and thats pretty much most of my day. i also need to start getting on with figuring out what to change careers into. i currently have a degree in science for culinary arts but honestly the amount of money i make, work i put in, and hours demanded for this job just doesn't cut it for my state. i'd literally be homeless on my salary unless i work 2 full time jobs and possibly 1 extra job part time. cost of living in Hawaii with a low salary job is no joke. what is even harder is finding something that has a job market for said job on a small island with lots of competition. we are not known for specific fields like technology related fields which i wanted to get into such as IT/programming as i do that for a hobby currently and fairly decent at computers. what i wanted to do was turn my hobby ( growing cannabis ) into a business as it's still illegal in my state for recreational use. idk though im still trying to decide. only thing that seems to be in really high demand here are medical field stuff that is something im not really interested in though


I was a commercial electrician for around 35 years, but as I got older and was tired of working in the field at 10 degrees in the winter and over 90 in the summer, I said fuck this shit and went indoors to my basement and turned my hobby into an occupation.
Been sitting on my ass basically for the last 8 years growing full time in CT, making enough to pay the bills and go to the Caribbean once a year.(my wife is a teacher so that helps a lot)
I live in a relatively well off area where I can sell at $15 per gram, so I don't know if that would work in Hawaii, but if I was you, I'd do the math and if you have enough contacts to buy your supply, I'd say fuck the kitchen (been there/too damn hot), fuck IT, it's overloaded and very competitive and do what you like before you die. (Black Irish humor), which is growing herb.
So, if you don't have qualms about breaking the law and can sell your product, I'd know what I would do, which is what I did, and that's sit back and watch my plants grow


----------



## ANC (Apr 3, 2019)

I could live well if I swung a pound a month.
I know how to do poor...
I think we have a weekend coming up in a 5-star again in the next week or 3


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 3, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Damn, one bowl, one joint. I feel like a stoner.....


Yea, their a bunch of lightweights smoking a joint/bowl a day.
I don't really consider myself a stoner (more like a drunk) and I smoke at least 3 joints a day (along with a half dozen Fosters).
Must be nice to be in such control.
I gave up
This song is for all you old hippies out there, anyone remember it?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 3, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> Yea, their a bunch of lightweights smoking a joint/bowl a day.
> I don't really consider myself a stoner (more like a drunk) and I smoke at least 3 joints a day (along with a half dozen Fosters).
> Must be nice to be in such control.
> I gave up
> This song is for all you old hippies out there, anyone remember it?









lol I'm barely a functioning member of society when I'm sober. If I were to smoke up during the day I'd never get dressed or leave the house.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 3, 2019)

ANC said:


> I could live well if I swung a pound a month.
> I know how to do poor...
> I think we have a weekend coming up in a 5-star again in the next week or 3


I grow and sell about 2 lbs a month, which last year netted me around $70000 from 14 plants in a perpetual.
Of course if I get popped I'm fucked, but what the hell, life is a crap shoot anyway, right?


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 3, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I'm barely a functioning member of society when I'm sober.


Yea, well I guess you not Irish then, because we (me) need to be comfortably numb to function in society, simply because it's so annoying when your straight.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 3, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> Yea, their a bunch of lightweights smoking a joint/bowl a day.
> I don't really consider myself a stoner (more like a drunk) and I smoke at least 3 joints a day (along with a half dozen Fosters).
> Must be nice to be in such control.
> I gave up
> This song is for all you old hippies out there, anyone remember it?


hey, i said i could stay high half the day on one bowl...that i can stick my thumb in.... it would go in up to the knuckle, if it wasn't full of weed and hash already....


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 3, 2019)

I've been burning all day (life is good  )


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 3, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> I was a commercial electrician for around 35 years, but as I got older and was tired of working in the field at 10 degrees in the winter and over 90 in the summer, I said fuck this shit and went indoors to my basement and turned my hobby into an occupation.
> Been sitting on my ass basically for the last 8 years growing full time in CT, making enough to pay the bills and go to the Caribbean once a year.(my wife is a teacher so that helps a lot)
> I live in a relatively well off area where I can sell at $15 per gram, so I don't know if that would work in Hawaii, but if I was you, I'd do the math and if you have enough contacts to buy your supply, I'd say fuck the kitchen (been there/too damn hot), fuck IT, it's overloaded and very competitive and do what you like before you die. (Black Irish humor), which is growing herb.
> So, if you don't have qualms about breaking the law and can sell your product, I'd know what I would do, which is what I did, and that's sit back and watch my plants grow


yea that was what i was planning to do but on a legal scale. i live on an island if i get caught it's over nowhere to run and hide. lots of competition as well but the problem is nobody here seems to really grow and sell it and the stuff i buy it's over priced and shit quality. lots of plugs here but they are all moving zips. when i buy i buy half a pound at a time and people think im crazy lol. not to mention i had a similiar incident happen to drug trafficking but not me but with my cousin. he lives about 5-10minute drive from my house swat raided their entire house found a shit load of drugs. the dad went to prison shit was blasted all over the news..

thats why i like to keep it legal if i go down that route. i was trying to start my own business but idk any locals here that grow and would be open to co owning with me


----------



## ANC (Apr 3, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> I grow and sell about 2 lbs a month, which last year netted me around $70000 from 14 plants in a perpetual.
> Of course if I get popped I'm fucked, but what the hell, life is a crap shoot anyway, right?


We are all fucked, life is just preparation for the ultimate trauma.

The older I am the more vices I have given up on.... wish I had this much common sense when I was younger.... at least where it concerns my health.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 3, 2019)

ANC said:


> We are all fucked, life is just preparation for the ultimate trauma.
> 
> The older I am the more vices I have given up on.... wish I had this much common sense when I was younger.... at least where it concerns my health.


Yup, done doing speed/acid/smack/coke/driving drunk/chasing women/beating my dog and a few others that I'd care not to mention.
You know what reminds me of how fucking stupid I was (am? ), when I go down to my grow area and see all the stupid, expensive shit that I bought over the years, carbon filters, CO2 emitters, UV lights, primitive 1st generation LED fixtures that cost me $1000 8 years ago and the list goes on.
Now I'm afraid to go to the dump and trash all this shit, because you have to check in and I don't want anyone to see a bunch of old grow lights, carbon filters and ballasts. I fucking know these guys and they will notice and probably say, "What, you cleaning out your greenhouse"
So, instead it sits in a corner of my basement reminding me everyday of what a ignorant fuck I am.
Oh, well, as long as you learn from your mistakes, don't repeat them and share that info (like here) so others don't make the same mistakes, all is good.
That's life, in other words.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 3, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I'm barely a functioning member of society when I'm sober. If I were to smoke up during the day I'd never get dressed or leave the house.


I find, smoking before I leave,to be the way to go.lol 

Until recently I wouldn’t smoke before work because of smell, but since I’ve found cartridges, I no longer have that problem  I, as a lot of us here have been smoking a really long time. I smoke and carry on with my day the same as if I hadn’t. Only happier


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 3, 2019)

eh i usually smoke after work, that when i get to kick back take the boots off, and not worry about a damn thing......well until the wife yells my name anyways


----------



## raratt (Apr 3, 2019)

ANC said:


> We are all fucked, life is just preparation for the ultimate trauma.


It's the journey, not the destination.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 3, 2019)

raratt said:


> It's the journey, not the destination.


dude that kinda like saying, it's not the age, it's the mileage.....


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 3, 2019)

smoked a small size nug of the blue widows i grew and now im tweaking. my tolerance is just low. doesn't help that i live next to all 3; hospital, fire station, and airport. got all types of sirens and helicopters/planes going off.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 3, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> smoked a small size nug of the blue widows i grew and now im tweaking. my tolerance is just low. doesn't help that i live next to all 3; hospital, fire station, and airport. got all types of sirens and helicopters/planes going off.


and now you know why they call it that.......breathe.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 3, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> I find, smoking before I leave,to be the way to go.lol
> 
> Until recently I wouldn’t smoke before work because of smell, but since I’ve found cartridges, I no longer have that problem  I, as a lot of us here have been smoking a really long time. I smoke and carry on with my day the same as if I hadn’t. Only happier


I'm new to growing and may not be experienced in all the different smoking methods, I'm not really green when when it comes to smoking weed. I've been a daily user for probably six years and an occasional user for three years before. Not as long as most here, but I can hold my own.

My internal lazy stoner is a fantastic negotiator, best I've ever met. If I feed her it's over and nothing will be accomplished for the day. I'm home alone tonight and it is technically the evening so I'm going to go outside and smoke the hash I made in my new pipe. I've named it donald dick. If the dog doesn't get walked tonight it's your fault.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 3, 2019)

it's not as bad as you think lol. i tweak but it's not too bad just the sounds of sirens get me paranoid. sucks living with people against it can't smoke as often as i would like.


BudmanTX said:


> and now you know why they call it that.......breathe.....


it's not as bad as you think i tweak but just the sound of sirens gets me paranoid. funny thing is my dad is like mid way with cannabis. he is okay with growing it but not okay to me using it via smoking. i always get the ole lecture about smoking/smoking weed. i am pretty sure he smelled it when he walked in just waiting for him to come in and say something about it,


----------



## raratt (Apr 3, 2019)

A little spring color showing. Our tree wisteria is blooming better than it has for awhile. The bulbs under the mailbox (whatever they are) are going crazy. I figured I had better till the east veggie garden today before it rains again for the next few days. Perhaps it will dry out quicker? Garlic is doing fine.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 3, 2019)

So I finally told the bosses before I come back to work that we need to talk about my future there. Meeting is Friday at 10am. Pretty nervous. I'm laying everything out on the table and going all in and asking for everything. And handing in my letter of resignation if my requests are not met. Family sucks sometimes.


----------



## raratt (Apr 3, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> it's not as bad as you think i tweak but just the sound of sirens gets me paranoid.


My local dispensary is next to a hospital, appropriate I think. I was walking out of there with some clones hanging out of the paper bag and I caught myself looking around to see if there was a cop around that would see them and jack me up. Hard to get used to it being legal.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 3, 2019)

raratt said:


> My local dispensary is next to a hospital, appropriate I think. I was walking out of there with some clones hanging out of the paper bag and I caught myself looking around to see if there was a cop around that would see them and jack me up. Hard to get used to it being legal.


I visited my buddy in Reno, same thing happened to me. We left the dispensary and sat on a bus stop bench and smoked, I was looking around like a tweeker. Lol. He told me to relax it was fine.


----------



## raratt (Apr 3, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> I visited my buddy in Reno, same thing happened to me. We left the dispensary and sat on a bus stop bench and smoked, I was looking around like a tweeker. Lol. He told me to relax it was fine.


We still can't smoke in public. " " We have to hide somewhere like drug fiends, but it is getting that way with cigarettes also.


----------



## raratt (Apr 3, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> using it via smoking


You could always make a tincture with some Everclear. It works well.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 3, 2019)

raratt said:


> We still can't smoke in public. " " We have to hide somewhere like drug fiends, but it is getting that way with cigarettes also.


Same their, not in public but he said if you’re kinda Deseret and away from crowds they don’t mess with you.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 3, 2019)

raratt said:


> Grandkids came over for the afternoon yesterday, daughter needed to use our washer while her bathroom/laundry rooms are being refurbished. The youngest one still likes to snuggle with her Pop Pop, I belong to her, she doesn't belong to me...lol. She has to know what I am up to all the time. The eldest did a good job of wearing out Roxy playing tug of war with her rope back and forth across the back yard, mud pit that it is. Had to sanitize the house and hide my paraphernalia. Didn't get a chance to have chat time with my grandson, he started this years ago out of the blue. He brings up a subject then we talk about it. One time it was boogers, *he wanted to know why we have them. I gave my best 6 YO clinical explanation of the purpose*.


Nice, did you tell him they're part of a filter?


----------



## raratt (Apr 3, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Nice, did you tell him they're part of a filter?


Kind of, I used the example of blowing your nose after being in dust and the dust being stuck in the mucous.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 3, 2019)

One more day of grinding rust, this shits getting old fast. I got smart and set the plow blade up on saw horses so I wasn't working on the ground anymore. I also dug my sandblaster out for the hard to reach areas, I need to find somewhere to buy more media, the only place I knew where to get it closed last year. I should be doing plant and res maintenance right now but I'm too fucking tired. It's a bowl then bed for me, I'll deal with it in the morning


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm new to growing and may not be experienced in all the different smoking methods, I'm not really green when when it comes to smoking weed. I've been a daily user for probably six years and an occasional user for three years before. Not as long as most here, but I can hold my own.
> 
> My internal lazy stoner is a fantastic negotiator, best I've ever met. If I feed her it's over and nothing will be accomplished for the day. I'm home alone tonight and it is technically the evening so I'm going to go outside and smoke the hash I made in my new pipe. I've named it donald dick. If the dog doesn't get walked tonight it's your fault.
> 
> View attachment 4311582


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2019)

neosapien said:


> So I finally told the bosses before I come back to work that we need to talk about my future there. Meeting is Friday at 10am. Pretty nervous. I'm laying everything out on the table and going all in and asking for everything. And handing in my letter of resignation if my requests are not met. Family sucks sometimes.


You may need this.

http://shipadick.com/

~edit~ Now that I view this sober, I realize I should provide explanation in more detail. I was thinking a nice cardboard dick would be a very RIU way to communicate your displeasure with some things they might say. You could organize your salient points on something like a poster or PowerPoint slide. When they get tiresome, just refer them to the penis poster.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 3, 2019)

knocked out some basic chores i had to do for upcoming weeks. bought 10 3gal fabric pots. never tried this brand but i am always open to trying new brands of fabric pots i have tried 3 already. also bought 10 drip trays to go with them. will be running 13 3gal pots all with 1 sunflower seed in um in about 1-2 weeks. i should be good on soil to fill all 13 pots up if not guess im buying another bale of promix hp. now im just killing time i got about a good week or 2 before harvest. slowly but surely i will be getting things done until sunday thats when most of my things stop then it's all just garden related things going on. 

starting work tomorrow going to honestly dread waking up early again but it will be good for me i need to get out of the house get my mind off things and start making money cause im broke as fuck right now. i am also less then half way down on ejuice so im closer to quitting nicotine. probably will only last me until sunday morning tbh i spilled a lot of the juice as well kind of pissed me off but either way helps me quit so fuck it. money well wasted i guess.


----------



## ANC (Apr 3, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> Yup, done doing speed/acid/smack/coke/driving drunk/chasing women/beating my dog and a few others that I'd care not to mention.
> You know what reminds me of how fucking stupid I was (am? ), when I go down to my grow area and see all the stupid, expensive shit that I bought over the years, carbon filters, CO2 emitters, UV lights, primitive 1st generation LED fixtures that cost me $1000 8 years ago and the list goes on.
> Now I'm afraid to go to the dump and trash all this shit, because you have to check in and I don't want anyone to see a bunch of old grow lights, carbon filters and ballasts. I fucking know these guys and they will notice and probably say, "What, you cleaning out your greenhouse"
> So, instead it sits in a corner of my basement reminding me everyday of what a ignorant fuck I am.
> ...


JUst place a classified add, offer the stuff for free even, say you found it when you moved in...


----------



## ANC (Apr 3, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> it's not as bad as you think lol. i tweak but it's not too bad just the sounds of sirens get me paranoid. sucks living with people against it can't smoke as often as i would like.
> 
> 
> it's not as bad as you think i tweak but just the sound of sirens gets me paranoid. funny thing is my dad is like mid way with cannabis. he is okay with growing it but not okay to me using it via smoking. i always get the ole lecture about smoking/smoking weed. i am pretty sure he smelled it when he walked in just waiting for him to come in and say something about it,


Just get a dry herb vape...
Even I don't recommend people _SMOKE _weed. I had my first joint on the day I turned 17...
Got a good vape now, joints taste really bad and rough now.

Best part is, nobody can tell when you are vaping weed.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 3, 2019)

ANC said:


> Just get a dry herb vape...
> Even I don't recommend people _SMOKE _weed. I had my first joint on the day I turned 17...
> Got a good vape now, joints taste really bad and rough now.
> 
> Best part is, nobody can tell when you are vaping weed.


yea i have a vape but i hate it. bought it couple years ago was pretty expensive i think around $300. it is an arizer air. works good but the bowl is fairly small.


----------



## ANC (Apr 3, 2019)

I have the Boundless Tera, it is kind of a chore to finish a session on your own, can probably pack .6g or more. They are closer to $200 these days.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 4, 2019)

ANC said:


> I have the Boundless Tera, it is kind of a chore to finish a session on your own, can probably pack .6g or more. They are closer to $200 these days.


yea that model looks good if i had it i think i would vape more. i honestly need to vape more anyways because i need to start smoking down my stash big time


----------



## ANC (Apr 4, 2019)

The best way to use the Tera is with a bong, it comes with a stepped piece that mounts male or female bong fittings.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 4, 2019)

ANC said:


> JUst place a classified add, offer the stuff for free even, say you found it when you moved in...


Decent idea, but I am a hermit and hate outside contact with most of the Human Race, so I'd rather sit on it than try to explain why I'm dumping all this grow shit, that anyone with a brain would know is for growing pot..
I'll probably just keep it as a shrine to my stupidity


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 4, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> I smoke and carry on with my day the same as if I hadn’t. Only happier


Much better than Zoloft in my personal experience.
Just imagine what the world would be like if every adult smoked a joint a day?
Might not get a lot done, but what the fuck, we'd all be happier


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 4, 2019)

neosapien said:


> So I finally told the bosses before I come back to work that we need to talk about my future there. Meeting is Friday at 10am. Pretty nervous. I'm laying everything out on the table and going all in and asking for everything. And handing in my letter of resignation if my requests are not met. *Family sucks sometimes*.


I'm really happy to see you do this. I think you could bury their business if you started some competition. Please let me know how this works out tomorrow. You'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 4, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Nice, did you tell him they're part of a filter?


LOL Effluent from the filter system. God I loved explaining how the human body worked to my kids. I had all the great textbooks with the lovely pictures I'd drag out. I'd launch into a full tech explanation. No talking down to my kiddos. The best part was they usually never asked again and if they did I just pointed to my many bookshelves and suggested they had rich resources at their fingertips.


----------



## lokie (Apr 4, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL Effluent from the filter system. God I loved explaining how the human body worked to my kids. I had all the great textbooks with the lovely pictures I'd drag out. I'd launch into a full tech explanation. No talking down to my kiddos. The best part was they usually never asked again and if they did I just pointed to my many bookshelves and suggested they had rich resources at their fingertips.


Your copy of Kama Sutra must be tattered.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 4, 2019)

lokie said:


> Your copy of Kama Sutra must be tattered.
> View attachment 4311915


LOL never had that book. Actually it was a much earlier edition of this:






All the lovely illustrations


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 4, 2019)

Up at 6, did the res changes I put off last night and cleaned up some lower growth on some of my flowering plants. I didn't trim them up like I usually do before flipping and they're turning into unruly bushes. I can already tell it's gonna be another pain in the ass harvest if I don't do something. I'm hoping to cut them back some this weekend. I'm going into week 3 and I don't like doing it this late, but it needs to be done. My raised bed is wall to wall flowers, I can't even get into the middle of it to trim, so it's just getting run as is and hoping for the best. Next time I'll run a few more but smaller plants. Then I made breakfast, 2 fried eggs, sausage, pumpernickel toast, 2 banana bread muffins, coffee and oj. Ran out to the hardware store for cut off and wire wheels so I can keep cleaning the plow.. Yay.. . Smoking a bowl of trainwreck then off to work. It's sunny, almost 50 already and I'm not in pain, should be a good day.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 4, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL never had that book. Actually it was a much earlier edition of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some of my favorite books as a young child was an old encyclopedia set of my grandparents. I remember the anatomy section had maybe 20 clear cellophane sheets with the layers of the body. It started as a whole body and as you flipped through it peeled layers back until it was down to the skeleton. There's was a male and pregnant female depicted.





What's the photo on the left of that cover? Looks like alien.


----------



## raratt (Apr 4, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> unruly bushes


I hate those.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 4, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I'm really happy to see you do this. I think you could bury their business if you started some competition. Please let me know how this works out tomorrow. You'll be in my thoughts.


Thanks girl. I feel as though it will be the end of my pool career however. If I'm not going to be rich, I'll atleast be happy. Pools don't really make me happy. It's just all I know. Looking at other programs, I'm just 7 classes away from Associates in Social Science and 11 classes from Secondary Education. I feel time moves so fast now that finishing Bachelors in those in 2 years is nothing.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 4, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> Yup, done doing speed/acid/smack/coke/driving drunk/chasing women/beating my dog and a few others that I'd care not to mention.
> You know what reminds me of how fucking stupid I was (am? ), when I go down to my grow area and see all the stupid, expensive shit that I bought over the years, carbon filters, CO2 emitters, UV lights, primitive 1st generation LED fixtures that cost me $1000 8 years ago and the list goes on.
> Now I'm afraid to go to the dump and trash all this shit, because you have to check in and I don't want anyone to see a bunch of old grow lights, carbon filters and ballasts. I fucking know these guys and they will notice and probably say, "What, you cleaning out your greenhouse"
> So, instead it sits in a corner of my basement reminding me everyday of what a ignorant fuck I am.
> ...


have an "indoor gardening " yard sale...make up signs about tomatoes and strawberries, tell people about the joys of growing their own lettuce...they're going to think you're a flake, make them think you're the wrong kind of flake...not sure about the carbon filters....strawberries don't stink that bad...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm new to growing and may not be experienced in all the different smoking methods, I'm not really green when when it comes to smoking weed. I've been a daily user for probably six years and an occasional user for three years before. Not as long as most here, but I can hold my own.
> 
> My internal lazy stoner is a fantastic negotiator, best I've ever met. If I feed her it's over and nothing will be accomplished for the day. I'm home alone tonight and it is technically the evening so I'm going to go outside and smoke the hash I made in my new pipe. I've named it donald dick. If the dog doesn't get walked tonight it's your fault.
> 
> View attachment 4311582


they must make that orange glass with the candycane stripe by the metric buttload...
 
i know 4 or 5 other people with the same or similar units....


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 4, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> have an "indoor gardening " yard sale...make up signs about tomatoes and strawberries, tell people about the joys of growing their own lettuce...they're going to think you're a flake, make them think you're the wrong kind of flake...not sure about the carbon filters....strawberries don't stink that bad...


Yea, now you got me thinking.
How about advertise it as a 70's Nostalgia Garage sale?
I'll sell all my gardening stuff, my old Jefferson Airplane, Grateful Dead, Allman Bros, ABBA albums, my old Marantz receiver, Teac turntable and JBL speakers at the same time. 
That might work


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 4, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they must make that orange glass with the candycane stripe by the metric buttload...
> View attachment 4311945
> i know 4 or 5 other people with the same or similar units....


I like your pipes
Show me more


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 4, 2019)

think my favorite out of all the ones i have, is prolly my stainless steel one that i actually made a long time ago......and it's freaking versitile too, easy to clean too.....

think i put the special tomato in to long of veg.....big bastard....dunno why i do that....owe well.....nothing i can do about it now......

got a nice complement from the Mrs's though.....she said when she walked by the room...."hey what smells like candy"


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 4, 2019)

Here are some of mine



That silver pipe I've had since I was 18, and that is THE classic chamber pipe,
I still stuff herb in the chamber and save it for rainy days


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 4, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> I like your pipes
> Show me more


think you've seen em all now....used to have a much bigger collection, but breakage and feeling pity for my stupid ass friends and giving shit away has pretty much reduced the collection down to its present state....

maybe this one...i really like this one, but it's just not got a big enough bowl, 4 hits and its done....


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 4, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> think you've seen em all now....used to have a much bigger collection, but breakage and feeling pity for my stupid ass friends and giving shit away has pretty much reduced the collection down to its present state....
> 
> maybe this one...i really like this one, but it's just not got a big enough bowl, 4 hits and its done....View attachment 4311965


I'm saving up for this one







This one looks cool though,








Hum, I might buy a pipe right now on Amazon (yes, they sell pot pipes, God bless them),
I haven't bought one for awhile, why not?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 4, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> Here are some of mine
> 
> View attachment 4311956
> 
> ...


the chamber one is the one i have......love taken a nug putting it the chamber, and smoke another nug on top it.....then when the nug top is gone, pulled the one out of chamber for an extra added kick.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 4, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm saving up for this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rennasance fair is where i bought one of those, i don't use it to much just on special occasions.....gotta watch that hobbit tobacco...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 4, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm saving up for this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's cool, but the guys down at the tobacco shop (who know me, and know i don't like to buy bullshit) have told me that the pipes that have a "basin" below where the stem attaches are bad because moisture will collect there and steam your tongue.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 4, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they must make that orange glass with the candycane stripe by the metric buttload...
> View attachment 4311945
> i know 4 or 5 other people with the same or similar units....


I paid $9 for that pipe at a gas station. They had almost every colour under the rainbow, I liked the orange one the best. It's convenient that they're so cheap, it's starting to get a little smelly and at that price you can throw it away and buy a new clean one.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 4, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Up at 6, did the res changes I put off last night and cleaned up some lower growth on some of my flowering plants. I didn't trim them up like I usually do before flipping and they're turning into unruly bushes. I can already tell it's gonna be another pain in the ass harvest if I don't do something. I'm hoping to cut them back some this weekend. I'm going into week 3 and I don't like doing it this late, but it needs to be done. My raised bed is wall to wall flowers, I can't even get into the middle of it to trim, so it's just getting run as is and hoping for the best. Next time I'll run a few more but smaller plants. Then I made breakfast, 2 fried eggs, sausage, pumpernickel toast, 2 banana bread muffins, coffee and oj. Ran out to the hardware store for cut off and wire wheels so I can keep cleaning the plow.. Yay.. . Smoking a bowl of trainwreck then of to work. It's sunny, almost 50 already and I'm not in pain, should be a good day.


Glad to hear you are not in pain!


WeedFreak78 said:


> Some of my favorite books as a young child was an old encyclopedia set of my grandparents. I remember the anatomy section had maybe 20 clear cellophane sheets with the layers of the body. It started as a whole body and as you flipped through it peeled layers back until it was down to the skeleton. There's was a male and pregnant female depicted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciba-Geigy did an illustrated set in exquisite detail. I spent hours pouring over it. I'm a sucker for surgical anatomy.

The bottom left picture is a sutured uterus post Cesarean section. None of my girls got pregnant during adolescence and I am almost certain I owe it to that picture!


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 4, 2019)

surprised i woke up early today for work. bought to head out after i take my dog for a quick walk. i should of made some damn coffee


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 4, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's cool, but the guys down at the tobacco shop (who know me, and know i don't like to buy bullshit) have told me that the pipes that have a "basin" below where the stem attaches are bad because moisture will collect there and steam your tongue.


That's why you need a couple of pipes if you smoke tobacco so you can let one rest for a day and dry out, otherwise your tobacco will taste like shit and you'll literally gum up the works.
I smoke pipes and rotate regularly between the 4 I have. Makes a big difference and you don't burn your pipe out, which will happen if you puff a lot.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 4, 2019)

neosapien said:


> Thanks girl. I feel as though it will be the end of my pool career however. If I'm not going to be rich, I'll atleast be happy. Pools don't really make me happy. It's just all I know. Looking at other programs, I'm just 7 classes away from Associates in Social Science and 11 classes from Secondary Education. I feel time moves so fast now that finishing Bachelors in those in 2 years is nothing.


You can't begin a new path without stepping off the old one hun. I'm glad to see you cutting loose and embracing your future. Education and Social Science are much the same thing, follow what you enjoy most. I think the beauty of an undergraduate education is to experience many things and choose your path for the graduate level. Enjoy every day of class and your daughter will benefit from all you learn. Your girl is so brilliant she'll soak up much of what you are learning, almost by osmosis


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 4, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> the chamber one is the one i have......love taken a nug putting it the chamber, and smoke another nug on top it.....then when the nug top is gone, pulled the one out of chamber for an extra added kick.....


Fucken excellent way too supercharge a bud!!!
I thought I was the only one left on the Planet that did that.
You had to grow up in the 70's, right?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 4, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> Here are some of mine
> 
> View attachment 4311956
> 
> ...


I saw the Timothy Hay (for the rabbit) and immediately conflated it with the pipes LOL. Don't smoke up your rabbit's stash.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 4, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> rennasance fair is where i bought one of those, i don't use it to much just on special occasions.....gotta watch that hobbit tobacco...


I had this really beautiful Peterson briar pipe that I only used for herb for around 6 years, and it was the smoothest smoke you could ever imagine, but then my dog ate it.

C'est la vie!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 4, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> Here are some of mine
> 
> View attachment 4311956
> 
> ...


 I had the brass version of the Classic Chamber back in the mid-70s. I remember how it stank of resin. Stealth factor: potato.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 4, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> Fucken excellent way too supercharge a bud!!!
> I thought I was the only one left on the Planet that did that.
> You had to grow up in the 70's, right?


works everytime.....it's especially nice when you working with 2 different breads.....had to teach my wife that little trick.....sativa in the morning, and indica a night this way she's comfy.......


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 4, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I saw the Timothy Hay (for the rabbit) and immediately conflated it with the pipes LOL. Don't smoke up your rabbit's stash.


 My mind wandered to Fortnum&Mason, luxury food merchants. I thought "what odd packing material Timothy Hay use for, say, a real Stilton" ...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I paid $9 for that pipe at a gas station. They had almost every colour under the rainbow, I liked the orange one the best. It's convenient that they're so cheap, it's starting to get a little smelly and at that price you can throw it away and buy a new clean one.


get a bottle of iso, 90 is better but 70 will work, cut the top off of the bottle, and drop the whole pipe into it overnight...in the morning, rinse it off and let it dry. may need to wipe the residue off with a little more alcohol....1.99 


Jimdamick said:


> I'm saving up for this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hate buying shit that i can't touch...i want to see how it feels, if it's comfortable to use, if it's the "right" size...i'll buy shit online, but half the time i'm not happy when i get it


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 4, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> I had this really beautiful Peterson briar pipe that I only used for herb for around 6 years, and it was the smoothest smoke you could ever imagine, but then my dog ate it.
> 
> C'est la vie!!!


still have mine, sits in the tomato room on the shelve.....only for special testing


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 4, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> works everytime.....it's especially nice when you working with 2 different breads.....had to teach my wife that little trick.....sativa in the morning, and indica a night this way she's comfy.......


Wisdom is a nice thing, isn't it?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 4, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> Wisdom is a nice thing, isn't it?


yep...i try...doesn't work most of the time though.....but every once in a while i get that "you were right kinda thing"......then of course i do my happy dance....it's really a curse..


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 4, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I had the brass version of the Classic Chamber back in the mid-70s. I remember how it stank of resin. Stealth factor: potato.


And you would spend hours scraping resin from the chamber/bowl when you were out of herb.
Come on, admit it, you did, didn't you?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 4, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> And you would spend hours scraping resin from the chamber/bowl when you were out of herb.
> Come on, admit it, you did, didn't you?


 No. I was already practicing Better Living Through Chemistry. After one (1) attempt at The Scrape, I grew very quickly bored with that technique. I found that a brief soak in denatured alcohol containing a smidge of lye unstank and completely cleaned that pipe, with nearly zero effort. ("Nearly zero effort" is a moral principle and guide-star for me; it is more important than, say, Practicing Sustainable Living, or maybe Maintaining Socially Tolerable Personal Grooming Standards.)

My mistake was to use alcohol on an acrylic bong. Oh my; it screamed as it died.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 4, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> get a bottle of iso, 90 is better but 70 will work, cut the top off of the bottle, and drop the whole pipe into it overnight...in the morning, rinse it off and let it dry. may need to wipe the residue off with a little more alcohol....1.99


I can't see myself doing that. We buy cheap glass ashtrays at the dollar store and throw it away when it's full of roaches. If it's gross and stinky I'm not cleaning it unless it's my dog, he's just lucky i love him.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 4, 2019)

I still have that silver chamber pipe in a drawer, back from my high school days in the mid 90s. I used to throw a whole bud in it and not touch it till I couldn't draw through it, then pull out a nug covered in goo and get blasted. I won't touch resin or a metal pipe now. I used to have a small cabinet with a half dozen bongs and concentrate rigs, a couple dozen different pipes and multiple attachment and devices. Most of it ended up breaking over time and I'm just down do a $10 glass pipe, my perc beaker bong and a small dab rig.

I put my pipe in a dedicated dish once a week and flush it with the hottest water that comes out the tap for a couple minutes. Gets it 90% clean. Good enough for me. I started using the same dish every time so I don't have to scrub it with alcohol every time, it gets covered in resin.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can't see myself doing that. We buy cheap glass ashtrays at the dollar store and throw it away when it's full of roaches. If it's gross and stinky I'm not cleaning it unless it's my dog, he's just lucky i love him.


should take the roaches and make new joints from them, it's generally called generation joints, so basically u go from noob joint to first gen joint and so on.....


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can't see myself doing that. We buy cheap glass ashtrays at the dollar store and throw it away when it's full of roaches. If it's gross and stinky I'm not cleaning it unless it's my dog, he's just lucky i love him.


At least they're glass and not plastic, but that's just fucking wasteful.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 4, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> should take the roaches and make new joints from them, it's generally called generation joints, so basically u go from noob joint to first gen joint and so on.....


I used to save all my roaches and re-roll them when I was in school and had to choose between food and weed.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> food and weed.


for some those two word go hand n hand these days


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 4, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> At least they're glass and not plastic, but that's just fucking wasteful.


It's only a dollar and they last a couple months.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 4, 2019)

I managed to keep my job. Our plant is shutting down... I got lucky! Of the purchasing group, I'm the only one getting transferred to another site. 
SH420


----------



## raratt (Apr 4, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> take the roaches and make new joints from them,


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 4, 2019)

Other than an occasional robin I haven't seen too many birds around yet. I put my bird feeders up about an hour ago and within minutes there were dozens of finches, chickadees, a few titmouse and a cardinal. I also killed my first mosquito. Spring is here!


----------



## Bareback (Apr 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I'm barely a functioning member of society when I'm sober. If I were to smoke up during the day I'd never get dressed or leave the house.


Yeah but your selfies would more enjoyable for the rest of us...so toke up.


----------



## raratt (Apr 4, 2019)

My "Steam Punk" hardware store pipe. I should mix up a solution to make the copper green and clear coat it, or not.


----------



## raratt (Apr 4, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> a cardinal


That's one bird I miss seeing, especially in the winter. Those and fireflies.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 4, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Yeah but your selfies would more enjoyable for the rest of us...so toke up.


I've done one stoned selfie and I didn't like it. My eyes get so red and glassy like I have pinkeye. Not a great look.



raratt said:


> My "Steam Punk" hardware store pipe. I should mix up a solution to make the copper green and clear coat it, or not.


wouldn't that get really hot?


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 4, 2019)

raratt said:


> My "Steam Punk" hardware store pipe. I should mix up a solution to make the copper green and clear coat it, or not.View attachment 4312086 View attachment 4312087


Rub it with a lime


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can't see myself doing that. We buy cheap glass ashtrays at the dollar store and *throw it away when it's full of roaches*. If it's gross and stinky I'm not cleaning it unless it's my dog, he's just lucky i love him.








No wonder you fit in so nicely here


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 4, 2019)

You know what I did today?
Ate some schrooms and watched this on loop 






HA HA HA !!!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 4, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> You know what I did today?
> Ate some schrooms and watched this on loop
> 
> 
> ...


Loved Metropolis (



), didn't care much for Z&E.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 4, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Loved Metropolis (
> 
> 
> 
> ), didn't care much for Z&E.


Now you got me going, I'm going to have to watch the whole movie, again.
Love that flick, especially when your fucking high on hallucinogens,


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 4, 2019)

you should try Heavy Metal on Shrooms, that'll get ya going....

don't ask me how i know that......


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 4, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> you should try Heavy Metal on Shrooms, that'll get ya going....
> 
> don't ask me how i know that......


This works






and when I'm flipping I put this on


----------



## lokie (Apr 4, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Glad to hear you are not in pain!
> 
> 
> Ciba-Geigy did an illustrated set in exquisite detail. I spent hours pouring over it. I'm a sucker for surgical anatomy.
> ...


----------



## lokie (Apr 4, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> No. I was already practicing Better Living Through Chemistry. After one (1) attempt at The Scrape, I grew very quickly bored with that technique. I found that a brief soak in denatured alcohol containing a smidge of lye unstank and completely cleaned that pipe, with nearly zero effort. ("Nearly zero effort" is a moral principle and guide-star for me; it is more important than, say, Practicing Sustainable Living, or maybe Maintaining Socially Tolerable Personal Grooming Standards.)
> 
> My mistake was to use alcohol on an acrylic bong. Oh my; it screamed as it died.


Confessions of a Mad Scientist?


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 4, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> I managed to keep my job. Our plant is shutting down... I got lucky! Of the purchasing group, I'm the only one getting transferred to another site.
> SH420


Told ya the horse head in the bed trick always works


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 4, 2019)

lokie said:


> Confessions of a Mad Scientist?
> View attachment 4312190


Confessions _heck_. Full-on braggin'.


----------



## raratt (Apr 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> wouldn't that get really hot?


If it does the stem is long enough to hold it by there, I haven't broken it in yet.


----------



## raratt (Apr 4, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Shrooms


Those were the other things I loved. I was watching a documentary about birth with my girlfriend at the time (now my wife) and I was busting up laughing. "A head isn't supposed to be there!" lol


----------



## raratt (Apr 4, 2019)

Grocery shopping is done, beer is in the fridge, catfish for dinner later, screw it, I'm done. Time for a little tincture and washing it down with beer.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 4, 2019)

dude your slacking i've been on beer for the last 30min, little smooth smoke and a cold beer with my boots off.......ahhhhhhhhhh......

now the puppies are attacking my socks.....little runts.....


----------



## raratt (Apr 4, 2019)

If someone is looking to buy a TV Wally has a 65" for 50% off...https://www.walmart.com/ip/SAMSUNG-65-Class-4K-2160P-Ultra-HD-Smart-LED-TV-UN65NU7300FXZA-2018-model/314572057


----------



## raratt (Apr 4, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> dude your slacking i've been on beer for the last 30min, little smooth smoke and a cold beer with my boots off.......ahhhhhhhhhh......
> 
> now the puppies are attacking my socks.....little runts.....


Two hours later there, that's my excuse. Roxy is sleeping, she had plenty of outdoor time because it hasn't rained today.


----------



## too larry (Apr 4, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> Yea, now you got me thinking.
> How about advertise it as a 70's Nostalgia Garage sale?
> I'll sell all my gardening stuff, my old Jefferson Airplane, Grateful Dead, Allman Bros, ABBA albums, my old Marantz receiver, Teac turntable and JBL speakers at the same time.
> That might work


Stop the madness. Never sell old LP's. Well, it's alright to sell the ABBA, but keep all the rock and roll.


----------



## raratt (Apr 4, 2019)

too larry said:


> Stop the madness. Never sell old LP's. Well, it's alright to sell the ABBA, but keep all the rock and roll.


AND Barry Manilow.


----------



## too larry (Apr 4, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> should take the roaches and make new joints from them, it's generally called generation joints, so basically u go from noob joint to first gen joint and so on.....


By the 3rd or 4th generation the joints stop burning. I have a lot of old roaches I need to deal with. Haven't been smoking joints lately. Mostly one hitters.


----------



## too larry (Apr 4, 2019)

I worked in the garden this morning, napped this afternoon. Now I'm at work.


----------



## pthobson (Apr 4, 2019)

Replaced the starter in my wife’s GMC Acadia and it was a b itch.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 4, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Replaced the starter in my wife’s GMC Acadia and it was a b itch.


I feel for you - I absolutely hate working on automotive shit anymore.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 4, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> dude your slacking i've been on beer for the last 30min, little smooth smoke and a cold beer with my boots off.......ahhhhhhhhhh......
> 
> now the puppies are attacking my socks.....little runts.....


Fuck beer, I'm 375 ml into a Jinro Grapefruit Soju


----------



## raratt (Apr 4, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Soju


That stuff is lethal.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 4, 2019)

raratt said:


> That stuff is lethal.


LOL you wish


----------



## raratt (Apr 4, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL you wish


I guess if you refrain from drinkin' half a camp bottle or more it is less painful.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 4, 2019)

made it through work. come in and first thing my boss starts to tell me is if i can stay late and work on my day off and im just like fuck no!. got slammed with a medical bill today that i thought my insurance would cover but nope they didn't cover shit cause i guess i couldn't go to that hospital so im paying out my pocket. i mean the bill is manageable and i can pay it off within the month but hard to pay it off when your flat broke and didn't really go to work in the past month. 

i get paid tomorrow though so imma see how much money i get then try to pay the whole thing off.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 4, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> made it through work. come in and first thing my boss starts to tell me is if i can stay late and work on my day off and im just like fuck no!. got slammed with a medical bill today that i thought my insurance would cover but nope they didn't cover shit cause i guess i couldn't go to that hospital so im paying out my pocket. i mean the bill is manageable and i can pay it off within the month but hard to pay it off when your flat broke and didn't really go to work in the past month.
> 
> i get paid tomorrow though so imma see how much money i get then try to pay the whole thing off.


 Oh that sucks, bummer about the insurance​


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 4, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Oh that sucks, bummer about the insurance​


yea idk wtf kinda insurance i got never heard of this insurance company before so im guessing it's like some cheap ass insurance company where im not really covered in anything. the bill is only $279.11 but i paid some of it off now im almost got no money at all XD. im going to quit my job around december though so i should be on an actual insurance plan that actually covers all of this stuff. im just going to try and pay it off by the end of the month i mean i can pay it off by tomorrow if i wanted to but i like to keep some money in my account for a buffer. 

in a sense i mean it kinda helped i guess i probably could of lost my arm if it got infected but i don't think i will fuck with this insurance company ever again or the hospital i went to. i'll probably pay half of the remaining sum this weekend depending how much i get paid.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 4, 2019)

I won a great ebay auction this evening, 2 sets of Bose professional speakers worth $5400 for a little more than half that. I plan to sell a set for 2 grand and keep the other. If this works out I'll own a $2700 set for under a grand. Nice. I had to dip into the petty cash box to pull out 5 grand to go deposit in the bank tomorrow. The stacks are all 20s, so the box seems significantly lighter...


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 4, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I won a great ebay auction this evening, 2 sets of Bose professional speakers worth $5400 for a little more than half that. I plan to sell a set for 2 grand and keep the other. If this works out I'll own a $2700 set for under a grand. Nice. I had to dip into the petty cash box to pull out 5 grand to go deposit in the bank tomorrow. The stacks are all 20s, so the box seems significantly lighter...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4312405


There’s something satisfying about stacks of cash bro Bose is the shit


----------



## raratt (Apr 4, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Bose


Still listening to my 901's from the early 90's.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 4, 2019)

I hate Bose speakers because I value imaging qualities


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 4, 2019)

My favorite rig for gigs is my Bose L1 Model II with two B1 bass modules. I can cover a big ballroom of about 500 with that one system. Bose has cool technology...


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 4, 2019)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I hate Bose speakers because I value imaging qualities


 What speakers do you use? Which ones do you consider good at imaging/soundstaging?


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 5, 2019)

Went to beats antique tonight..great show all around, highly recommend! Kicked it in an apt before with a dope view


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 5, 2019)

listening to some music and i just realized something about weed. it's funny how a lot of medical drugs currently used today contain negative side affects yet are legal to use yet cannabis is still being treated like heroine. makes me wonder is it REALLY about the lack of information we have pertaining to medical use of cannabis or is it really just about legalizing to tax it and profit. i'd bet the later.


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 5, 2019)

Had some awesome person hit my ute (Aussie for pickup) while I was at work and didn’t leave a note smashed the rear driver side door no one witnessed it and no cameras around.


----------



## lokie (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 5, 2019)

I sharpened some of my kitchen knives last night. I couldn't find my super fine stone last night, so I took off my belt and stropped them on it. Worked awesome. This morning while I was making breakfast I boiled some vinegar and blued them. Came out nice, one had some really nice grain show up. Just gotta do a final lap to get them back to razor sharp. If it can't cut like this, it's not good enough.


----------



## lokie (Apr 5, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I sharpened some of my kitchen knives last night. I couldn't find my super fine stone last night, so I took off my belt and stropped them on it. Worked awesome. This morning while I was making breakfast I boiled some vinegar and blued them. Came out nice, one had some really nice grain show up. Just gotta do a final lap to get them back to razor sharp. If it can't cut like this, it's not good enough.


My dad would sharpen his knives almost daily.
If it would not shave he would not carry it.
 

He would sit with a whetstone and chant with each stroke
"Snip snap, snip snap, snip snap snear I'm gonna cut off a piece of lokie's ear"

Substitute any kids name that may be near him. He liked to see the look on their faces
when he said cut off the ear part.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> No wonder you fit in so nicely here


I just look at it as a $6 annual ashtray subscription.  It's emptied and put in the community recycling bin. I don't put it in the trash.


----------



## ANC (Apr 5, 2019)

Attended my first cannabis expo today, and it was awesome. Came home with a bag full of stuff that I needed as well as some RQS seeds.
Took an old rasta friend along for the day, he was grey already when I was still a kid


----------



## 420God (Apr 5, 2019)

Just watched a deer smash into the side of a vehicle that was slowing down to let them pass. I'll upload the video when I get home.


----------



## ANC (Apr 5, 2019)

fuck no


----------



## 420God (Apr 5, 2019)

ANC said:


> fuck no


It lived. Just damaged the car.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 5, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I sharpened some of my kitchen knives last night. I couldn't find my super fine stone last night, so I took off my belt and stropped them on it. Worked awesome. This morning while I was making breakfast I boiled some vinegar and blued them. Came out nice, one had some really nice grain show up. Just gotta do a final lap to get them back to razor sharp. If it can't cut like this, it's not good enough.


I can get some of my knives shaving-sharp, and others not. I suspect that my eyesight and steadiness of hand are major factors in this.

And just when I learned how to use a waterstone. Moo.



lokie said:


> My dad would sharpen his knives almost daily.
> If it would not shave he would not carry it.
> View attachment 4312544
> 
> ...


At least the rhyme wasn't "snip snap, snip snap, snickety-snick" ...


----------



## ANC (Apr 5, 2019)

I think you can write off a modern car by throwing a tennis ball hard at it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 5, 2019)

ANC said:


> I think you can write off a modern car by throwing a tennis ball hard at it.


you can.....the newest cars are POS, i got one here at the shop and it's the biggest POS i've ever seen and it's supposed to be a high end car.....


----------



## ANC (Apr 5, 2019)

I'm busy smoking my first blunt...
Is a bit heavy as I haven't smoked in a while, but the flavour is quite good.
I reckon 4 won't kill me, I took one of each they had, well it was four 2 packs, but I gave one of each to my friend.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 5, 2019)

ANC said:


> I think you can write off a modern car by throwing a tennis ball hard at it.


I think Lancia were the pioneers in that regard - they used structural steel foil


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I can get some of my knives shaving-sharp, and others not. I suspect that my eyesight and steadiness of hand are major factors in this.
> 
> And just when I learned how to use a waterstone. Moo.
> 
> ...


Could be inferior steel. I have one cheaper knife I can see minor scaling on the edge and I can never get it as sharp as the rest. If its older it may need the edge rehardend. I redid my great grandmother's knife years ago for my grandmother. It was half is original width and into soft steel in the middle. I let that knife go when they sold the house

How do you sharpen? Push the blade or pull the blade? Just had a big debate with my roommate, he pushes, I pull.
We can both get razor sharp edges, so it's probably not a big deal. I was just taught you get a sharper edge pulling because it aligns the grain.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 5, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> ...snip...
> How do you sharpen? Push the blade or drag the blade? Just had a big debate with my roommate, he pushes, I pull.
> We can both get razor sharp edges, so it's probably not a big deal. I was just taught you get a sharper edge pulling because it aligns the grain.


To me this is more a function of body position, ergonomics and coordination than anything.
I usually pull but sometimes the handle or angle of blade to handle dictate otherwise.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## SSGrower (Apr 5, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4312603


Don't google dog skinning cat meme.
 
This is what I was llking for, use skin a cat meme instead.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 5, 2019)

too larry said:


> By the 3rd or 4th generation the joints stop burning. I have a lot of old roaches I need to deal with. Haven't been smoking joints lately. Mostly one hitters.


me and a buddy of mine got up to 8th and 9th gen one time, shit wouldn't even burn anymore.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Fuck beer, I'm 375 ml into a Jinro Grapefruit Soju


you and my wife need to get together one of these day, you guys would have a hoot together.......

I'm a beer/moonshine guy, she's more beer/moonshine/liquor type person...


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 5, 2019)

bout to make some bread.. 4 hours of sleep and payday. got to go to the bank but since it is friday going to have lots of traffic. people like to go home early on fridays so i mean it's a win lose situation for me. work should be dead around 2pm when i leave at 3 but i have to deal with all the traffic going home lol.

found some weird stuff growing on my buds as well. not entirely sure what it is might be fungus i didn't open the tent up cause im running late for work XD


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 5, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> bout to make some bread..


put a little kief in that bread, u just might find something interesting


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 5, 2019)

How are you classifying generational joints? You smoke a bunch of joints, 1st gen, then roll a joint with the roaches and that's a 2nd gen joint. Easy enough. Wouldn't you need to do that a bunch of times before you could technically have a 3rd gen joint made of all 2nd gen roaches? Then repeat 1st, 2nd and 3rd gen process until you have enough 3rd gen roaches to roll a 4th gen joint. Etc., etc., etc.. (Side thought , do you put a period after a period used for an abbreviation, that doesn't look right)

I can see 4 maybe 5 generations, unless you start early, smoke 20 joints a day and it's going on for decades. At least for me, I don't leave large roaches. I was smoking about 3-4 joints a day and it took me a month to fill an altoids tin which got me a 2nd gen joint. So at that rate I'd take me.... Ohhhh.. 3 years before I got a 3rd gen joint, then a 3rd gen roach every 3 years, so maybe in like 20 years I could roll a 4th gen joint.

Now if you're just rolling a 2nd gen roach into a joint with all 1st gen roaches, I can see high gen numbers.

This Durban is good.  I just put wayyyyyyyyy to much thought into that.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 5, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> How are you classifying generational joints? You smoke a bunch of joints, 1st gen, then roll a joint with the roaches and that's a 2nd gen joint. Easy enough. Wouldn't you need to do that a bunch of times before you could technically have a 3rd gen joint made of all 2nd gen roaches? Then repeat 1st, 2nd and 3rd gen process until you have enough 3rd gen roaches to roll a 4th gen joint. Etc., etc., etc.. (Side thought , do you put a period after a period used for an abbreviation, that doesn't look right)
> 
> I can see 4 maybe 5 generations, unless you start early, smoke 20 joints a day and it's going on for decades. At least for me, I don't leave large roaches. I was smoking about 3-4 joints a day and it took me a month to fill an altoids tin which got me a 2nd gen joint. So at that rate I'd take me.... Ohhhh.. 3 years before I got a 3rd gen joint, then a 3rd gen roach every 3 years, so maybe in like 20 years I could roll a 4th gen joint.
> 
> ...



yes ya did.....lol


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 5, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Could be inferior steel. I have one cheaper knife I can see minor scaling on the edge and I can never get it as sharp as the rest. If its older it may need the edge rehardend. I redid my great grandmother's knife years ago for my grandmother. It was half is original width and into soft steel in the middle. I let that knife go when they sold the house
> 
> How do you sharpen? Push the blade or pull the blade? Just had a big debate with my roommate, he pushes, I pull.
> We can both get razor sharp edges, so it's probably not a big deal. I was just taught you get a sharper edge pulling because it aligns the grain.


 I used to be a blade pusher. Lately though I've begun sharpening on a combined stroke, even making it a little elliptical. I've watched vids on sharpening Japanese knives, and in my hands push, pull, reciprocate, make ovals ... all work the same.


----------



## raratt (Apr 5, 2019)

More freakin rain, I give up Mother Nature, I totally give up...


----------



## 420God (Apr 5, 2019)

Video of the deer bouncing off the car. Happens a few seconds after the video starts.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 5, 2019)

420God said:


> Just watched a deer smash into the side of a vehicle that was slowing down to let them pass. I'll upload the video when I get home.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 5, 2019)

420God said:


> Video of the deer bouncing off the car. Happens a few seconds after the video starts.



Not working, damn it. I wanna see the bouncing deer!


Edit - You fixed it. That was pretty cool, as that truck was traveling at a good clip. Strong animals, that truck would have taken me out. Of course, I'd never be stupid enough to run headlong into one...


----------



## 420God (Apr 5, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Not working, damn it. I wanna see the bouncing deer!


That was my bad, had it set to private. Should be good now.


----------



## ANC (Apr 5, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Not working, damn it. I wanna see the bouncing deer!
> 
> 
> Edit - You fixed it. That was pretty cool, as that truck was traveling at a good clip. Strong animals, that truck would have taken me out. Of course, I'd never be stupid enough to run headlong into one...


I remember one night when they were driving us to wrestling training as kids, we drove past a scene where a car hit a horse head on, it pretty much split the car around the horse. Was a horrible scene.


----------



## 420God (Apr 5, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Not working, damn it. I wanna see the bouncing deer!
> 
> 
> Edit - You fixed it. That was pretty cool, as that truck was traveling at a good clip. Strong animals, that truck would have taken me out. Of course, I'd never be stupid enough to run headlong into one...


Wish I would have got a pic of the car, the door and rear quarter panel were dented in pretty good.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 5, 2019)

was the deer okay? looked a little dazed


----------



## 420God (Apr 5, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> was the deer okay? looked a little dazed


Yeah, it got caught up in a fence trying to run back into the woods but it looked alright.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 5, 2019)

We know that deer is in your garage now being nursed back to health


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 5, 2019)

ANC said:


> I remember one night when they were driving us to wrestling training as kids, we drove past a scene where a car hit a horse head on, it pretty much split the car around the horse. Was a horrible scene.


Years ago an acquaintence was in mid heart attack being driven to the nearest hospital (Fairbanks AK) in a Datsun B-210 and they hit a Bull Buffalo head on as well.
Killed the Bison and both the guys in the car.

Edit:


BarnBuster said:


> We know that deer is in *GWN's freezer* being nursed back to health


----------



## raratt (Apr 5, 2019)

At least everyone's knives are sharp...


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> At least everyone's knives are sharp...


 I have a sharpening fetish, but I do not have the skill/coordination to pull it off barehand. Not regularly anyway.

A friend has the Edge Pro sharpening rig, and it forgives much of that. I use it regularly to keep friend's knives usefully sharp.

I did learn never to do this work drunk. I thought it was an OK job until reality annoyingly intervened.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 5, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> We know that deer is in your garage now being nursed back to corn-fed deliciousness


FIFY


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 5, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> How are you classifying generational joints? You smoke a bunch of joints, 1st gen, then roll a joint with the roaches and that's a 2nd gen joint. Easy enough. Wouldn't you need to do that a bunch of times before you could technically have a 3rd gen joint made of all 2nd gen roaches? Then repeat 1st, 2nd and 3rd gen process until you have enough 3rd gen roaches to roll a 4th gen joint. Etc., etc., etc.. (Side thought , do you put a period after a period used for an abbreviation, that doesn't look right)
> 
> I can see 4 maybe 5 generations, unless you start early, smoke 20 joints a day and it's going on for decades. At least for me, I don't leave large roaches. I was smoking about 3-4 joints a day and it took me a month to fill an altoids tin which got me a 2nd gen joint. So at that rate I'd take me.... Ohhhh.. 3 years before I got a 3rd gen joint, then a 3rd gen roach every 3 years, so maybe in like 20 years I could roll a 4th gen joint.
> 
> ...


Yes. Roll up all your roach dope. Smoke those joints. Roll up those roaches, etc, etc. 

I used to smoke just a little of 2-3 joints ever time I stayed at the camp, which was 2-3 times a week. I have several year's worth of camp roaches that need dealing with. {assuming I still know where they're at}


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 5, 2019)

I feel pretty unaccomplished. Other then touching up those knives, washing a few dishes and watering plants, I didn't do anything but smoke and fuck around on my tablet. Oh and I took a nap because I wore myself out with all that work.


----------



## too larry (Apr 5, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4312715


On one of the rare occasions that Cousin Jack had a job, a fawn that had just lost it's spots ran across the road and into a fence and was stunned. He grabbed a ball peen hammer and brained it. He dropped it off with Daddy to clean. The whole thing fit in a dishpan. Was very good though. Tender.


----------



## too larry (Apr 5, 2019)

Looks like we are going to get back some family land that was sold in the early 70's. My aunt sold it out of the family, but we were blessed with good neighbors. I worked for them from the time I was 11-12 until I left for the Navy. The lady who owns it now is the daughter of the couple who bought it. She is 71 and hasn't been able to hire anyone to help her get the place back to normal. She still doesn't have power for example. She's been living in her Lake Talquin house, but just sold it and bought a tiny house on the beach in Carrabelle. She is giving us a deal. The house needs some roof repair, and is too low to get flood insurance, but we are getting it and 23 acres for $60K. The wife and I will kick in a third, Sister a third and her daughter and SIL a third. The wife is not crazy about the three way ownership, {she would rather we bought it outright}, but agreed to it on the grounds that we use the way this goes as a guide to how we dispose of our land. 

We own the land on each side of it, so it would give us 3/4 of a mile contiguous along the road. Even more on the back side. I could easily turn that into a 2-3 mile hiking loop with a couple of creek crossings.


----------



## raratt (Apr 5, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I took a nap


I did also, I did at least put a couple shovels of dirt into holes that have appeared in the lawn from a bored puppy. I'll probably have red peppers growing out there, I'm running out of cayenne as a deterrent.


----------



## raratt (Apr 5, 2019)

too larry said:


> 23 acres for $60K


You couldn't even find anything in the middle of the Mojave desert with no roads going to it in this state for 3 times that.


----------



## too larry (Apr 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> You couldn't even find anything in the middle of the Mojave desert with no roads going to it in this state for 3 times that.


This is the opposite of desert. There is a good sized pond fed by an artesian well. It was stocked, but since the flood, it might not be the same fish it used to be.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 5, 2019)

too larry said:


> Yes. Roll up all your roach dope. Smoke those joints. Roll up those roaches, etc, etc.
> 
> I used to smoke just a little of 2-3 joints ever time I stayed at the camp, which was 2-3 times a week. I have several year's worth of camp roaches that need dealing with. {assuming I still know where they're at}


 I must say - all this talk of recycling roaches makes me glad my best friend is an excellent grower. I toss those things. 
(I did grow. Now I'm the extraction end of the partnership.)
On the other hand, I use the RAW tips/stents and can smoke a joint down to near nothing. Much less guilt that way.


----------



## too larry (Apr 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I must say - all this talk of recycling roaches makes me glad my best friend is an excellent grower. I toss those things.
> (I did grow. Now I'm the extraction end of the partnership.)
> On the other hand, I use the RAW tips/stents and can smoke a joint down to near nothing. Much less guilt that way.


I have all sorts of ways to smoke joints until they are small. Except that smoking by myself, I get too high. Back in the day, before I was so antisocial, I always paid tribute to the ganja gods by tossing the roach on the ground.


----------



## raratt (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Apr 5, 2019)

raratt said:


>


That guy's a pussy.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 5, 2019)

paid off that damn medical bill almost my entire paycheck gone lol. getting low on eliquid too so going to be starting my cold turkey soon.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 5, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> paid off that damn medical bill almost my entire paycheck gone lol. getting low on eliquid too so going to be starting my cold turkey soon.


Yeah but having that bill off your back is a very good thing. I tip my hat.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Yeah but having that bill off your back is a very good thing. I tip my hat.


yea i don't like to be in any sort of debt. im broke now but i have enough money to be okay until my next paycheck and then i can slowly start to build my income again. i need to start saving up cause my dad wants me to buy my own car. all these years i been using my moms cars she pass it down to me but they are in pretty good condition just the fact i rather be able to choose my own car


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 6, 2019)

checked my trichomes today and i think they are ready to harvest. luckily i checked because they look like they are going to turn amber real soon. some have started turning amber already but it's hard to tell because on 2 of the plants the trichomes are all 3. cloudy, amber and clear. 

im going to trim off all the big fan leaves tomorrow after work, the pots are fairly dried out right now so im just going to get um even more dry and come sunday possibly chop them off. buds will likely taste like shit though i didn't really tapper my nutrients. im going to try a new curing method for myself. im going to run the plants in the tent with my exhaust but on a very low speed. i think last time my buds dried up too quickly.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 6, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> paid off that damn medical bill almost my entire paycheck gone lol. getting low on eliquid too so going to be starting my cold turkey soon.


Medical bills should be the last ones you pay if you're in debt. There's no credit reporting and no interests. Deal with it if you want to buy a house or let them chase your estate when your dead. Fuck them for making people go into debt just to live.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 6, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4312715


When did you get to @420God 's house?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 6, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I must say - all this talk of recycling roaches makes me glad my best friend is an excellent grower. I toss those things.
> (I did grow. Now I'm the extraction end of the partnership.)
> On the other hand, I use the RAW tips/stents and can smoke a joint down to near nothing. Much less guilt that way.


I love those stents. Best thing since pre-sliced bread. Best of all no need to swipe Criles from the OR and no burning your lips.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 6, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> checked my trichomes today and i think they are ready to harvest. luckily i checked because they look like they are going to turn amber real soon. some have started turning amber already but it's hard to tell because on 2 of the plants the trichomes are all 3. cloudy, amber and clear.
> 
> im going to trim off all the big fan leaves tomorrow after work, the pots are fairly dried out right now so im just going to get um even more dry and come sunday possibly chop them off. buds will likely taste like shit though i didn't really tapper my nutrients. im going to try a new curing method for myself. im going to run the plants in the tent with my exhaust but on a very low speed. i think last time my buds dried up too quickly.


Just water them until you chop. It's easier to trim. On the plant with the three different trichomes you can harvest sequentially if the distribution of trichomes is due to light starvation and the lower areas can mature a bit more. You can also test a couple of those buds with a quick dry, then smoke.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 6, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Medical bills should be the last ones you pay if you're in debt. There's no credit reporting and no interests. Deal with it if you want to buy a house or let them chase your estate when your dead. Fuck them for making people go into debt just to live.


And this is why medical bills are so high. 
People who actually pay their bills also get to pay for the people who do not pay. 

Business 101


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 6, 2019)

well yesterday after work, i made a small trip around to a pair of elderly people i help out. Dropped some warez off to them and such. Real nice people and down to earth, they've helped me alot with odd things. They also own a large veggie garden on they're property as well.....and i saw this....
 
field covered in wild flower, in fact they have 3 fields like this.....all the blues, reds, purples and yellows......


----------



## raratt (Apr 6, 2019)

Tried to resize it and tweaked it, couldn't blow it up any.


----------



## raratt (Apr 6, 2019)

I got it, clarity suffers though.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 6, 2019)

raratt said:


> Tried to resize it and tweaked it, couldn't blow it up any.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4313156


cool, yeah it's basically a shitty picture overall. I'm going back over there this next week. The old man wants me to trim up some trees and other odds and ends. So i'll see if i can better ones. 

Today i'm off to see my honey bee guy pick up some honey for me and them. Then i'll infuse it Sunday and drop it off to them next week.


----------



## raratt (Apr 6, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> cool, yeah it's basically a shitty picture overall. I'm going back over there this next week. The old man wants me to trim up some trees and other odds and ends. So i'll see if i can better ones.
> 
> Today i'm off to see my honey bee guy pick up some honey for me and them. Then i'll infuse it Sunday and drop it off to them next week.


Definitely camera worthy.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 6, 2019)

My rabbit Chong passed last night, so I went to a garden center, bought a lilac shrub and planted in on Chong's grave in my backyard.

So all of ye, raise a pipe or glass and toast the best damn rabbit that ever lived!!!!

She'd appreciate it


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 6, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> My rabbit Chong passed last night, so I went to a garden center, bought a lilac shrub and planted in on Chong's grave in my backyard.
> 
> So all of ye, raise a pipe or glass and toast the best damn rabbit that ever lived!!!!
> 
> ...


well, at least cheech doesn't have to worry about being rabbit raped now....


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 6, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> well yesterday after work, i made a small trip around to a pair of elderly people i help out. Dropped some warez off to them and such. Real nice people and down to earth, they've helped me alot with odd things. They also own a large veggie garden on they're property as well.....and i saw this....
> View attachment 4313140
> field covered in wild flower, in fact they have 3 fields like this.....all the blues, reds, purples and yellows......


It's been an amazing year for wildflowers.


BudmanTX said:


> cool, yeah it's basically a shitty picture overall. I'm going back over there this next week. The old man wants me to trim up some trees and other odds and ends. So i'll see if i can better ones.
> 
> Today i'm off to see my honey bee guy pick up some honey for me and them. Then i'll infuse it Sunday and drop it off to them next week.


Shame on you, you intrigued me with your almost photo of beautiful! Now get your ass back out there and get me a good clear pic  and post that one in Beautiful


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 6, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> My rabbit Chong passed last night, so I went to a garden center, bought a lilac shrub and planted in on Chong's grave in my backyard.
> 
> So all of ye, raise a pipe or glass and toast the best damn rabbit that ever lived!!!!
> 
> ...


Damn I'm sorry. On other other hand I told you stop bogarting his hay. Sweet about the lilac though. So tonight in Chong's honor it is Glenlivet for him.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> And this is why medical bills are so high.
> People who actually pay their bills also get to pay for the people who do not pay.
> 
> Business 101


Yeah, that's why. Not multiple hundred percent mark ups on anything medical, or middle men brokers getting a cut, or insurance companies getting a cut, or hospitals needing to make investors happy. It's that all those poor bastards that didn't want to be sick or die.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 6, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Glenlivet for him.


She was Irish, she'd spit that shit out.

This was her Whiskey of choice (a very fussy bunny)







Thanks for the toast though, the thought of it makes me smile


----------



## ANC (Apr 6, 2019)

Didn't do much, drained and filled the two hydro tanks.
Talked to the plants. Kinda planned which ones will go where and when


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 6, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> She was Irish, she'd spit that shit out.
> 
> This was her Whiskey of choice (a very fussy bunny)
> 
> ...


S'ok I'm purifying the Glenlivet via my half Irish kidneys. He'll survive, virtually.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 6, 2019)

raratt said:


> I got it, clarity suffers though.View attachment 4313157


 Let me take you down 'cause I'm going to ...


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 6, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Let me take you down 'cause I'm going to ...


----------



## too larry (Apr 6, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> well yesterday after work, i made a small trip around to a pair of elderly people i help out. Dropped some warez off to them and such. Real nice people and down to earth, they've helped me alot with odd things. They also own a large veggie garden on they're property as well.....and i saw this....
> View attachment 4313140
> field covered in wild flower, in fact they have 3 fields like this.....all the blues, reds, purples and yellows......


If that red weed is what it looks like, we call that Indian Cane. Not really sweet but you can chew it.


----------



## too larry (Apr 6, 2019)

curious2garden said:


>


They loved to play.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 6, 2019)

The negotiations went pretty well yesterday. It was just me, my cousin and our uncle at a restaurant lunch. The agreed are that my family is back on the healthcare, I'm getting a company vehicle and a bigger cash bonus at the end of the year. The still unagreed are what to actually pay me, and if I'll ever own a piece. They said they will meet with the accountant, who was too busy with tax season to meet yesterday, in the next 2 weeks to draw up an actual benefits offer. At which point I'll accept or hand in my 2 week notice. I think they underestimated me again. Thanks to my financial accounting class and public speaking class I was able to come with actual numbers, facts and figures and present it all very compellingly. I slyly left an internet tab for "resignation letter examples" open but minimized on the office laptop a few days prior lol. They saw it. That coupled with the fact that they were completely caught off guard when I told them I went back to school and the opening season looming it was a pretty one-sided negotiation. Still not sure if I want to do this for the rest of my life but I'll at least be more financially stable while I figure that out.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 6, 2019)

More people should have wabbits, their fucking great pets (much better than a useless cat that doesn't do anything but eat and shit)


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 6, 2019)

neosapien said:


> The negotiations went pretty well yesterday. It was just me, my cousin and our uncle at a restaurant lunch. The agreed are that my family is back on the healthcare, I'm getting a company vehicle and a bigger cash bonus at the end of the year. The still unagreed are what to actually pay me, and if I'll ever own a piece. They said they will meet with the accountant, who was too busy with tax season to meet yesterday, in the next 2 weeks to draw up an actual benefits offer. At which point I'll accept or hand in my 2 week notice. I think they underestimated me again. Thanks to my financial accounting class and public speaking class I was able to come with actual numbers, facts and figures and present it all very compellingly. I slyly left an internet tab for "resignation letter examples" open but minimized on the office laptop a few days prior lol. They saw it. That coupled with the fact that they were completely caught off guard when I told them I went back to school and the opening season looming it was a pretty one-sided negotiation. Still not sure if I want to do this for the rest of my life but I'll at least be more financially stable while I figure that out.


way to go!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 6, 2019)

neosapien said:


> The negotiations went pretty well yesterday. It was just me, my cousin and our uncle at a restaurant lunch. The agreed are that my family is back on the healthcare, I'm getting a company vehicle and a bigger cash bonus at the end of the year. The still unagreed are what to actually pay me, and if I'll ever own a piece. They said they will meet with the accountant, who was too busy with tax season to meet yesterday, in the next 2 weeks to draw up an actual benefits offer. At which point I'll accept or hand in my 2 week notice. I think they underestimated me again. Thanks to my financial accounting class and public speaking class I was able to come with actual numbers, facts and figures and present it all very compellingly. I slyly left an internet tab for "resignation letter examples" open but minimized on the office laptop a few days prior lol. They saw it. That coupled with the fact that they were completely caught off guard when I told them I went back to school and the opening season looming it was a pretty one-sided negotiation. Still not sure if I want to do this for the rest of my life but I'll at least be more financially stable while I figure that out.


Make sure every promise they give you is in writing and that the year end bonus is tied to easily quantifiable outcomes that can't be juggled via creative bookkeeping. Sounds like you rocked their world he he, good job.



44ninja


----------



## raratt (Apr 6, 2019)

I planted two new raspberry plants and put a couple little posts in with twine strung between them to hold the older one and the new ones if they grow. The new ones were in pots, I didn't see a lot of root growth so I don't know if they will take off.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 6, 2019)

got my new fabric pots in they are Maui Mikes made from recycled water bottles. lmk if anyone tried um before i mean they look kinda ugly imo cause they brown but meh they only going to get filled with dirt anyways. got my drip trays to go along with em as well. i find it funny because the boxes were left on the stairwell upstairs outside and the top box was sealed on the top where the bottom of the box was opened then had another box under it and it was completely opened. guessing some dumb ass tried to steal my package but decided to look first because it was so light. 

was going to harvest my current grow until people educated me that it's too soon. so i think i got at least 3-5 more weeks to go at least ): was really excited to start my sunflowers but now i got to wait longer lol. bought to go brew up some juice for my babies to feed since it's watering day then update my journal ( check it out in my sig lmk what you think! ) other then that im off tomorrow. Monday i get my necklace with my moms ashes in them so im excited for that. Pro tip - if you are buying necklaces or products to put ashes in do NOT buy directly from the mortuary it will be expensive as fuck. they charged us $240 per necklace the same ones i found online at multiple stores for only $20-30+shipping


----------



## neosapien (Apr 6, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Make sure every promise they give you is in writing and that the year end bonus is tied to easily quantifiable outcomes that can't be juggled via creative bookkeeping. Sounds like you rocked their world he he, good job.
> 
> 
> 
> 44ninja


I mostly certainly did. When I told them about the school they did the old deer in headlights look. "Fuck he does have options now" I'm sure is what was streaming across their brains.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 6, 2019)

neosapien said:


> I mostly certainly did. When I told them about the school they did the old deer in headlights look. "Fuck he does have options now" I'm sure is what was streaming across their brains.


Flipped the switch.
If they come with anything other than satisfying your demand for a slice, it is only a temporary consolation on their part and if they are smart will try to replace you asap.
You have value now, and they know you know.
Family business is rough, hope you get whatever it is you want, even if you dont know yourself.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 7, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> got my new fabric pots in they are Maui Mikes made from recycled water bottles. lmk if anyone tried um before i mean they look kinda ugly imo cause they brown but meh they only going to get filled with dirt anyways. got my drip trays to go along with em as well. i find it funny because the boxes were left on the stairwell upstairs outside and the top box was sealed on the top where the bottom of the box was opened then had another box under it and it was completely opened. guessing some dumb ass tried to steal my package but decided to look first because it was so light.
> 
> was going to harvest my current grow until people educated me that it's too soon. so i think i got at least 3-5 more weeks to go at least ): was really excited to start my sunflowers but now i got to wait longer lol. bought to go brew up some juice for my babies to feed since it's watering day then update my journal ( check it out in my sig lmk what you think! ) other then that im off tomorrow. Monday i get my necklace with my moms ashes in them so im excited for that. Pro tip - if you are buying necklaces or products to put ashes in do NOT buy directly from the mortuary it will be expensive as fuck. they charged us $240 per necklace the same ones i found online at multiple stores for only $20-30+shipping


you might be concerned that while they didn't steal your stuff, they might know what it's for.....


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2019)

neosapien said:


> I mostly certainly did. When I told them about the school they did the old deer in headlights look. "Fuck he does have options now" I'm sure is what was streaming across their brains.


Oh to have been a fly on that wall


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 7, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you might be concerned that while they didn't steal your stuff, they might know what it's for.....


im not concerned we have a shit load of potted plants outside our house and inside our house as well. i honestly think it was my grandparents because they are nosey not really my grandpa but my grandma is she loves to steal our shit as well. we will go out and buy things and put it outside like laundry soap and she will be using it or hides it from us as if it were hers.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 7, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> im not concerned we have a shit load of potted plants outside our house and inside our house as well. i honestly think it was my grandparents because they are nosey not really my grandpa but my grandma is she loves to steal our shit as well. we will go out and buy things and put it outside like laundry soap and she will be using it or hides it from us as if it were hers.


maybe she's bored?...my mom went through a couple of years of kleptomania when i was in high school, i didn't understand at the time, just used my knowledge of it as a lever to wedge my ass out of trouble a few times, but looking back at it now, i think it was because she was mortally bored with her life at the time. she started her own business a couple of years later, and as far as i know, that "cured" her....


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 7, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> maybe she's bored?...my mom went through a couple of years of kleptomania when i was in high school, i didn't understand at the time, just used my knowledge of it as a lever to wedge my ass out of trouble a few times, but looking back at it now, i think it was because she was mortally bored with her life at the time. she started her own business a couple of years later, and as far as i know, that "cured" her....


possibly. i mean we know they steal our shit but we dont say anything it just gets really annoying when you buy something to use and it goes missing. i know my grandpa is bored thus why he tends to plant a lot of plants in the garden thats all he really does besides watch tv. it's either cause they are bored or they are broke. long story short my aunties ( their own daughters ) take advantage of them for money because they can't afford simple stuff like rent or want to go on trips but can't afford it. i know this because we often see them going upstairs to ask for money and thats the only time they really go upstairs it is kind of sad. it's especially sad when they go on trips and don't even invite their own parents yet ask them for money. this is why my mom always hated them grown ass women still taking advantage of people especially your own parents


----------



## 420God (Apr 7, 2019)

Brother in law brought a new toy out so we went riding all day.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 7, 2019)

420God said:


> Brother in law brought a new toy out so we went riding all day.
> 
> View attachment 4313913


Got a new toy myself


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Apr 7, 2019)

Speaking of toys...I bought this over the weekend!


----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> possibly. i mean we know they steal our shit but we dont say anything it just gets really annoying when you buy something to use and it goes missing. i know my grandpa is bored thus why he tends to plant a lot of plants in the garden thats all he really does besides watch tv. it's either cause they are bored or they are broke. long story short my aunties ( their own daughters ) take advantage of them for money because they can't afford simple stuff like rent or want to go on trips but can't afford it. i know this because we often see them going upstairs to ask for money and thats the only time they really go upstairs it is kind of sad. it's especially sad when they go on trips and don't even invite their own parents yet ask them for money. this is why my mom always hated them grown ass women still taking advantage of people especially your own parents


Sounds like it is time to teach the old man how to grow dope. that would fix boredom and being broke.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 7, 2019)

ANC said:


> Sounds like it is time to teach the old man how to grow dope. that would fix boredom and being broke.


he is against weed/drugs no amount of talking will get him to try it. plus it's illegal for him as well so i wouldn't want him to even go into that. they grouchy as shit but i know they mean well. he aint broke either just his daughters make him broke. you know how it is as a father you try to help out your kids plus he favors his daughters over his sons


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 8, 2019)

finished the prayer for my mom finally were free!. tomorrow and tuesday are going to be long days for me.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 8, 2019)

Morning and howdy, we'll i had an interesting weekend....to say the least....but i got stuff done and accomplished. Got myself 5 jars of fresh south texas honey, got stung twice so it was me benadryl, beer and a pipe full for the night, little buggers. Any ways, while i was staying up i went ahead a infused 3 of them. Dropping one off today to those elderly couple i mentioned, plus i trimming up there trees today. Might be a little more today since we had a good storm pass thought Sunday morning.....

Well it's 59F this morning high gonna be in the mid 80's 

Coffee is up nice and hot........

and yes i did snap some shots or the natural flora around this spring time....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 8, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> It's been an amazing year for wildflowers.
> 
> 
> Shame on you, you intrigued me with your almost photo of beautiful! Now get your ass back out there and get me a good clear pic  and post that one in Beautiful





see ya in the beautiful thread


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 8, 2019)

420God said:


> Brother in law brought a new toy out so we went riding all day.
> 
> View attachment 4313913


that looks like mud puddle fun right there........or is it a "here hold my beer " kinda thing...


----------



## raratt (Apr 8, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> that looks like mud puddle fun right there........or is it a "here hold my beer " kinda thing...


Yes.


----------



## 420God (Apr 8, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> that looks like mud puddle fun right there........or is it a "here hold my beer " kinda thing...


It's still getting broken in so we just got it muddy. Still had a blast.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 8, 2019)

420God said:


> It's still getting broken in so we just got it muddy. Still had a blast.


that's works man, that works....lol.....


----------



## pikachuriu (Apr 8, 2019)

i.am.what.i.am said:


> Speaking of toys...I bought this over the weekend! View attachment 4314021 View attachment 4314024


Catalina makes good boats. Where you gonna sail it?


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 8, 2019)

In the Sea of Socks...


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 8, 2019)

ready to start this long ass 2 days of mine. made some coffee and i got 1 out of 5 things done. starting my cold turkey later on today it has come at a good time to start because my throat is killing me i think it is from vaping but my coil is burnt so it irritates my throat sucking in burn tasting fumes. feeling like i swallowed a bunch of fiber glass


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 8, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> In the Sea of Socks...


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 8, 2019)

It's sox r us.......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 8, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> In the Sea of Socks...


it is a smelly place....


----------



## raratt (Apr 8, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4314265


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 8, 2019)

trying to get the hang of the camera on this phone.....

 
hummingbird heaven right there...


----------



## raratt (Apr 8, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> trying to get the hang of the camera on this phone.....
> 
> View attachment 4314323
> hummingbird heaven right there...


We call those firecracker plant/cactus. Hummers do love them.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 8, 2019)

raratt said:


> We call those firecracker plant/cactus. Hummers do love them.


actually those flowers come of an Aloe Vera cactus patch i have been working with for the last few years...every time i find a baby i move it into a new area and let it take over the area...


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 8, 2019)

raratt said:


> We call those firecracker plant/cactus. Hummers do love them.



And I love hummers


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 8, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> And I love hummers


me and u both.....the ones where they do the national anthem kick butt...


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 8, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> me and u both.....the ones where they do the national anthem kick butt...


You're such a patriot


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 8, 2019)

i got 4 out of 5 things done today. went to pick up my moms ashes in our pendants and put mine on but the chain is too short for my liking and fairly cheap will be buying a longer one and stronger one as i plan to pretty much wear it everyday. im not the type of person to wear any jewelry either unless it is a gift or holds significant meaning to me i don't wear any jewelry not even a watch.

got to go to work in a few hours shouldn't be to bad it's monday and i work with one of the fastest guys as well. still waiting for my sunflower seeds to get in i think the tracking number is broken though still says it's in processing when it's been almost an entire week. it should ship out either today or tomorrow though but regardless im not too worried i can't even plant them yet still running my girls in my tent. im starting to kind of flush them as an experiment see what happens due to all the flushing arguements but i always want to try and force my plants to use up all the nutrients in the soil and plants themselves.

im honestly not ready to start this cold turkey but it needs to be done the sooner i get it over with the better. in the long run it will save me around $150-200 a month


----------



## raratt (Apr 8, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I love hummers


I threw it right over the plate to see who hits it.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 8, 2019)

raratt said:


> I threw it right over the plate to see who hits it.


----------



## raratt (Apr 8, 2019)

Pulled some weeds by the roses out front, bled on my jeans a bit because the roses like to grab my arm when I am near them. Topped one of my plants and put the tops in my cloning greenhouse in peat pots with rooting hormone. Bought beer and I'm in the process of emptying said beer cans of their contents. I think some tincture would be advised at this point.


----------



## too larry (Apr 8, 2019)

raratt said:


> Pulled some weeds by the roses out front, bled on my jeans a bit because the roses like to grab my arm when I am near them. Topped one of my plants and put the tops in my cloning greenhouse in peat pots with rooting hormone. Bought beer and I'm in the process of emptying said beer cans of their contents. I think some tincture would be advised at this point.


Yesterday I walked into the pond land with the chainsaw. Smoked a while, then worked a while. On the way back out, I noticed my shirt sleeve was wet. Looked and I had blood all the way down to my elbow. I was going from camp to camp, but had promised the wife I would stop in for a kiss when I went by the house, so I got her to clean it up for me. Later on down at the river camp I scratched the same arm, but down closer to the wrist. I noticed it when my watch felt wet. One of the joys of getting old is skin that tears when you look at it. {or work in a bunch of oak blowdowns wearing short sleeves}


----------



## too larry (Apr 8, 2019)

I didn't do much today, but when I was moving a section of garden fence, I came across this old plow. It was so grown up in the corner with briars, I had forgot it was there. It started life behind a mule, but later on when Granddaddy got more jack, it was pulled by a tractor.


----------



## Anarchy4theUK (Apr 8, 2019)

Today I squeezed puss out of my cats head which made me vomit, fortunately I managed to contain most of it although the cat did get a even smattering of juicy bits that escaped between my fingers.
I backed up to avoid making a mess on the leather sofa, startled my amazon who was sitting on my mrs head and he promptly bit her ear at which she screamed (it hurts) spun around and elbowed me in the face.
Today I have pebble dashed the cat


----------



## raratt (Apr 8, 2019)

too larry said:


> Yesterday I walked into the pond land with the chainsaw. Smoked a while, then worked a while. On the way back out, I noticed my shirt sleeve was wet. Looked and I had blood all the way down to my elbow. I was going from camp to camp, but had promised the wife I would stop in for a kiss when I went by the house, so I got her to clean it up for me. Later on down at the river camp I scratched the same arm, but down closer to the wrist. I noticed it when my watch felt wet. One of the joys of getting old is skin that tears when you look at it. {or work in a bunch of oak blowdowns wearing short sleeves}


I take BP meds also, so I end up with "bruises" and when I get cut/punctured/scratched I bleed like hell for a bit.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 8, 2019)

I finished transplanting, smoked a 1/4 and listened to Jeff Beck and Beck.
It was a good day


----------



## raratt (Apr 8, 2019)

Anarchy4theUK said:


> Today I have pebble dashed the cat


I looked in my American/British dictionary and couldn't find that.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 8, 2019)

I didn’t accomplish much. Just drank a 6 pack...







Of 40’s!


----------



## pikachuriu (Apr 8, 2019)

Anarchy4theUK said:


> Today I squeezed puss out of my cats head which made me vomit, fortunately I managed to contain most of it although the cat did get a even smattering of juicy bits that escaped between my fingers.
> I backed up to avoid making a mess on the leather sofa, startled my amazon who was sitting on my mrs head and he promptly bit her ear at which she screamed (it hurts) spun around and elbowed me in the face.
> Today I have pebble dashed the cat


Same.


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Apr 8, 2019)

pikachuriu said:


> Catalina makes good boats. Where you gonna sail it?


Puget Sound/Salish Sea, WA


----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2019)

Forgot to say, my baby girl lost her first milk tooth yesterday.
The tooth fairy apparently knows where I keep my wallet.


----------



## yummy fur (Apr 9, 2019)

I made a special tool for loading the vapexhale basket.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 9, 2019)

this cold turkey thing isn't going so well lol starting to get some bad cravings i had to take a few hits off my vaporizer even though im out of juice. heavily debating on buying a pack of cigs but im going to try and not to because today i got a rough day at work gonna try use the cravings to motivate me through the day and get shit done


----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2019)

I'm telling you, get a juul or other small vape pen that is suited to use with high nicotine salt juices.
The ordinary box mods would put you in the hospital if you tried those juices in them.
They work like a nicotine injection almost with those cravings. I used one for a month or so, then went on to the box mod.

Remember you are not cheating other people, you are fucking over yourself.
Those cigarette people want you to come and hand over your money to them every day like a street drug dealer.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 9, 2019)

too larry said:


> I didn't do much today, but when I was moving a section of garden fence, I came across this old plow. It was so grown up in the corner with briars, I had forgot it was there. It started life behind a mule, but later on when Granddaddy got more jack, it was pulled by a tractor.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4314451


still usuable from what i can see.....


----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2019)

I set up another hydro table.


----------



## raratt (Apr 9, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> this cold turkey thing isn't going so well lol starting to get some bad cravings i had to take a few hits off my vaporizer even though im out of juice. heavily debating on buying a pack of cigs but im going to try and not to because today i got a rough day at work gonna try use the cravings to motivate me through the day and get shit done


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 9, 2019)

Last day at my parents dog sitting the two most spoiled dogs in the world. Whined at the bedroom door for an hour until I let them in last night, then did the same thing until I let them on foot of the bed. I honestly think they are treated better than I was when I lived at home.


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 9, 2019)

ran some netting around the silver mountain x pleiadian love nest crosses made last year. hope it keeps the dog from trampling the babies.


----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 9, 2019)

mr. childs said:


> ran some netting around the silver mountain x pleiadian love nest crosses made last year. hope it keeps the dog from trampling the babies.View attachment 4314705


it looks like you have a black elephant hiding around the corner....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 9, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4314707


could have been worse, could have been.....

Penis Man.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 9, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> could have been worse, could have been.....
> View attachment 4314740
> Penis Man.....


could have, there was a comic that was actually called "Penis Man: And his adventures" i remember see at the head shop i used to go to.....it's funny as all get out...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 9, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> could have, there was a comic that was actually called "Penis Man: And his adventures" i remember see at the head shop i used to go to.....it's funny as all get out...


i'd read it...i'm trying to get as many of the old underground comics as i can find, mr. natural, freaky foont, the freak brothers, r. crumb's stuff....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 9, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'd read it...i'm trying to get as many of the old underground comics as i can find, mr. natural, freaky foont, the freak brothers, r. crumb's stuff....


i was more of a Mad Magazine guy, and a Heavy Metal Magazine guy back in the day....still have those in a collection too


----------



## too larry (Apr 9, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> still usuable from what i can see.....


Yes it is. We used to hook it to a cultivator frame and used as a middle buster.


----------



## too larry (Apr 9, 2019)

Although we went to Dothan last week, which would mean I didn't need to go to town until next week, I ran in to buy a tractor battery. Some sad news. The Catholic thrift store is closed for at least 2 months so they can fix the hurricane damage. I have a bunch of tomato and pepper sprouts that I was going to take them in a couple of weeks. I ran into one of the ladies in another thrift store, and she said to take the plants by the church office if there was any of those cherry tomatoes like I gave her last year. lol

I bought a 1/4 zip Polartec fleece at Goodwill. Almost bought a 90% Moreno wool/10% cashmere sweater, but it has a hole in the sleeve. GW will not knock anything off the price in a case like that. The lady said they would salvage it. It's hard enough for me to pay 5 bucks for clothes, so damn sure not going to pay that for a sweater with a hole in it.

Picked up a metal and plastic coffee filter for hiking. Will have to test it out soon. Also got a 2 1/2 cup heavy aluminium pot. It's purely for the camp. Too heavy for the pack.


----------



## raratt (Apr 9, 2019)

too larry said:


> Too heavy for the pack.


I used to take the Folgers coffee bags, kinda like tea bags but with coffee in them.


----------



## too larry (Apr 9, 2019)

raratt said:


> I used to take the Folgers coffee bags, kinda like tea bags but with coffee in them.


I've seen those. Around the farm and at my camps I have used ground coffee, although mostly without any kind of containment for the grounds {cowboy coffee}. I have several of those old aluminium coffee pots that do good over campfires if you keep the handle out of the flames. But it's the cleanup that keeps me using instant on trails. With real coffee you need a cup and a pot. Plus the water used for cleaning still weighs 2.2 pounds per liter.


----------



## raratt (Apr 9, 2019)

Cut 4 more tops to try to make some clones from my second plant and got them in the "greenhouse". Pulled some of the "sticky weed" from out of the front yard, I hate that crap. It started in my neighbors yard and spreads everywhere. Attitude adjustment beer for the evening is Alaskan Amber. Dinner is leftovers, so I'm done for the day.


----------



## too larry (Apr 9, 2019)

raratt said:


> Cut 4 more tops to try to make some clones from my second plant and got them in the "greenhouse". Pulled some of the "sticky weed" from out of the front yard, I hate that crap. It started in my neighbors yard and spreads everywhere. Attitude adjustment beer for the evening is Alaskan Amber. Dinner is leftovers, so I'm done for the day.


The wife has been doing chicken sliders with rotisserie chicken on that sweet Hawaiian bread. You just separate the whole sheet of rolls {tops from bottoms}, add a layer of cheese, a layer of chicken, {with hot pepper flakes, real bacon bits, etc, etc} than another layer of cheese. Put the top back on, with maybe a little butter brushed on. Bake until toasty. I just had two she put in the freezer as a test. They passed the test. I ate both of them.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 9, 2019)

raratt said:


> Cut 4 more tops to try to make some clones from my second plant and got them in the "greenhouse". Pulled some of the "*sticky weed*" from out of the front yard, I hate that crap. It started in my neighbors yard and spreads everywhere. Attitude adjustment beer for the evening is Alaskan Amber. Dinner is leftovers, so I'm done for the day.


Got a pic or good description?


----------



## raratt (Apr 9, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Got a pic or good description?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galium_aparine


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 9, 2019)

raratt said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galium_aparine


Thanks. We're both in Calif and I was curious. I know it as cleavers/goosegrass; I get the occasional small spot of them but it's too hot and dry for them to really become established and a problem.


----------



## raratt (Apr 9, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> too hot and dry


That will happen here, someday. The rain has been endless this year.


----------



## too larry (Apr 9, 2019)

Was just out on the screened porch for my after customer safety meeting. A young fox was checking out the edge of the parking lot, just barely getting into the light. His tail wasn't really bushy, and he was about the size of a big house cat. I've seen a grown one in the back for years. Cool to see a young one.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 9, 2019)

finished doing my gardening stuff. had to water my plants and i removed my air purifier that i was using with an oscilating fan. slowly killing the days as they go bye waiting for my harvest to finish and my sunflower seeds to get here. they finally shipped out today. in no hurry though got about 1-2 weeks left on this grow to go. other then that got some coffee im off tomorrow got 2 beers in the fridge should be a good night.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galium_aparine


i got a bunch of patches of that......usually i leave it alone, but when it gets close to the house and the porch i pull it throw it in the burn pit cause it's the only way to truely get ride of it....

the rest i just leave wild and untamed.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 10, 2019)

Morning btw....it's 58F and a wake up......gonna hit the low 90's today.....

Coffee is on nice and hot.......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2019)

i'll trade you, we have ivy....i've pulled it up, used gallons of roundup, keep hitting it with the weed eater...and it still tries to pull the whole walkway off the front of the apartments, had to fix the rail last week where it had pulled it loose...and its still early spring


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 10, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'll trade you, we have ivy....i've pulled it up, used gallons of roundup, keep hitting it with the weed eater...and it still tries to pull the whole walkway off the front of the apartments, had to fix the rail last week where it had pulled it loose...and its still early spring


I've had my concerns over the years about Roundup (both enviornmentally and personally) & now it's been confirmed.
I won't touch the stuff.

"Roundup is a *weed and grass-killer that has been linked to cancer*. Lawsuits accuse Monsanto of failing to warn that glyphosate and other toxic chemicals in Roundup might cause non-Hodgkin’s lymphoma."


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've had my concerns over the years about Roundup (both enviornmentally and personally) & now it's been confirmed.
> I won't touch the stuff.
> 
> "Roundup is a *weed and grass-killer that has been linked to cancer*. Lawsuits accuse Monsanto of failing to warn that glyphosate and other toxic chemicals in Roundup might cause non-Hodgkin’s lymphoma."


i don't drink it....you can't eat anything it's been sprayed on, because it dies...i take precautions and wear clothes that i wash by themselves later...the alternative is to spend an hour every couple of days pulling the shit back...i'll take my chances with the roundup, 20 minutes of exposure twice a summer seems like a reasonable risk to me...


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 10, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I made a yin-yang omelet this morning. (broccoli / spam)
> View attachment 4298878


Asshole.

Now I'm jonesing.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 10, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Asshole.
> 
> Now I'm jonesing.


Me too! I'm hungry but don't feel like cooking.


----------



## raratt (Apr 10, 2019)

Bind weed is my other garden nemesis. N wind today at 14, 50 degrees heading to 71. Weekend is supposed to be dry and 70's. I don't see any appreciable storms for the next week, thank god.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> Bind weed is my other garden nemesis. N wind today at 14, 50 degrees heading to 71. Weekend is supposed to be dry and 70's. I don't see any appreciable storms for the next week, thank god.


Star thistle, mare's tail(Erigeron sp.), hemlock and mustard are mine


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 10, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't drink it....you can't eat anything it's been sprayed on, because it dies...i take precautions and wear clothes that i wash by themselves later...the alternative is to spend an hour every couple of days pulling the shit back...i'll take my chances with the roundup, 20 minutes of exposure twice a summer seems like a reasonable risk to me...


Actually I'm a little old to be worrying about the long term effects, heck I'll probably die from Mesothelioma way before any chemical gets me.
I practically ate Asbestos on most all the ships I've been on.


----------



## pikachuriu (Apr 10, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Actually I'm a little old to be worrying about the long term effects, heck I'll probably die from Mesothelioma way before any chemical gets me.
> I practically ate Asbestos on most all the ships I've been on.


Lagging tiger team member?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Actually I'm a little old to be worrying about the long term effects, heck I'll probably die from Mesothelioma way before any chemical gets me.
> I practically ate Asbestos on most all the ships I've been on.


kind of my attitude too...i don't look for nasty shit to roll around in, but at this point in the game....there's been more than enough damage done for me to get very excited about some herbicide


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 10, 2019)

Yep. Coffee break and then back pack spray another 1/2 acre with glyphosate. Will do another acre before the weekend


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 10, 2019)

pikachuriu said:


> Lagging tiger team member?


Yep, emergency lagging ripouts in the middle of the night to find exhaust leaks suck!
And you itch for days after.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> Bind weed is my other garden nemesis. N wind today at 14, 50 degrees heading to 71. Weekend is supposed to be dry and 70's. I don't see any appreciable storms for the next week, thank god.


Fog and a rain snow mix, we didn't hit 40.
 
Dinner
 
20 minutes and lunch will be warm.
 
You can substitute a kings Hawaiian for the jalapeno in a pb and cream cheese bacon wrapped popper.


----------



## raratt (Apr 10, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> mare's tail


I forgot Foxtails. Dandelions are just a given.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 10, 2019)

had a beer at around 9am today to see what the fuss was about. im not an alcoholic or anything i rarely drink alcohol as i dislike the taste. must say it was a good and bad experience. it didn't feel rewarding to me unlike say when you had a long day of work and open a bottle but it made me feel slightly better to start off my day. i honestly don't care what hour of the day people drink alcohol doesn't bother me personally. 

other then that i made some rice waiting for it to steam off a little cause im going to make spam musubi's with it. spam musubi's is kind of like sushi it's just spam sliced and fried and you use regular white rice not vinegared rice but depending what kind of musubi you choose you can add all kinds of things. some use hotdogs, fried chicken, other types of sausages, add egg with it, furikaki ( rice seasoning ). usually you just cook or soak the spam once cooked in teriyaki sauce then form it into musubi's. 

figuring out some financial stuff. got to get a safety check soon and i need to replace all 4 of my tires as well. probably will get that fixed up later next month though.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 10, 2019)

I've been reporting houseplants all day. Picked some new shoots off my aloe and got those started, cut the head off it and repotted that, then repotted the roots. I read it'll regrow, we'll see. Transfered a fig tree cutting to its final pot. Found a pot seedling growing in a tomato plant, I've been randomly planting seeds I find in other plants around the house, put that in its own pot, it's going outside, don't know what it is. I transferred all my veggies starts from the seed trays to 4" or 1 gal. pots and started a half dozen clay pots for herbs. Once I finish this bowl, I'm playing some Mario cart on the gamecube my buddy just got.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 10, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I've been reporting houseplants all day. Picked some new shoots off my aloe and got those started, cut the head off it and repotted that, then repotted the roots. I read it'll regrow, we'll see. Transfered a fig tree cutting to its final pot. Found a pot seedling growing in a tomato plant, I've been randomly planting seeds I find in other plants around the house, put that in its own pot, it's going outside, don't know what it is. I transferred all my veggies starts from the seed trays to 4" or 1 gal. pots and started a half dozen clay pots for herbs. Once I finish this bowl, I'm playing some Mario cart on the gamecube my buddy just got.


My daughter just turned 8 and she used her birthday money to buy a Wii U. Been playing the same. Momma and I get on it when she’s in bed.


----------



## raratt (Apr 10, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> reporting houseplants


Plant snitch.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 11, 2019)

I've been learning SEO and how to use Google Search Console and it's analytics to better market my new music website. I find it fun and interesting to see what works and what doesn't through Google's statistical feedback, then making the necessary tweaks to optimize my site's ranking. It's great to witness technology become easier and easier for the end user layman to understand and control. Science ftw...


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 11, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> My daughter just turned 8 and she used her birthday money to buy a Wii U. Been playing the same. *Momma and I get on it when she’s in bed.*


*

*
I'll bet you do


----------



## ANC (Apr 11, 2019)

made some posts and used them to put netting on my hydro table..
Really shouldn't have put it off so long. It was a real chore...
On the plus side, it was the first time working some of the strains, I at least enjoyed the flavours...
I smell a bit like sweet cheap orange juice now. I think that was from training the candy creams.


----------



## ANC (Apr 11, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I've been learning SEO and how to use Google Search Console and it's analytics to better market my new music website. I find it fun and interesting to see what works and what doesn't through Google's statistical feedback, then making the necessary tweaks to optimize my site's ranking. It's great to witness technology become easier and easier for the end user layman to understand and control. Science ftw...


I used to do good business before google basically took over the search engine business. I mean it literally becomes more productive to just pay them the $300 they wanted for a paid listing than to go through all of the SEO optimisation and submitting to all the shitty little engines nobody uses.
It is just one of those jobs that don't really exist any more.


----------



## lokie (Apr 11, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I've been learning SEO and how to use Google Search Console and it's analytics to better market my new music website. I find it fun and interesting to see what works and what doesn't through Google's statistical feedback, then making the necessary tweaks to optimize my site's ranking. It's great to witness technology become easier and easier for the end user layman to understand and control. Science ftw...









Enjoying the learning curve of a new business adventure is a sweet feeling. It's good to hear your
interests are paying off.







The day the digital watch was invented my dad developed an allergy to learning anything electronic. 
If it requires any programing he avoids it. The only logs he ever went thru were to pick the best fence posts.

He has the imagination, give him the blue prints and conventional tools and he can build whatever you desire.
There is no need to ask him about the internet, he is not willing to turn a PC on. It can be aggravating at times.


----------



## dangledo (Apr 11, 2019)

Hey fuckers. Been a while. Been a rollercoaster of a winter/spring for me. Had to take a little break from the webs and put the phone down for a bit. Glad to see your internet faces again.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 11, 2019)

lokie said:


> The day the digital watch was invented..


I still wear an analog watch and have to "convert" digital time to analog in my head for it to stick.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 11, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Hey fuckers. Been a while. Been a rollercoaster of a winter/spring for me. Had to take a little break from the webs and put the phone down for a bit. Glad to see your internet faces again.


Good to see you back, you was missed.

How's the pup?
pic's or it didn't happen : )


----------



## 420God (Apr 11, 2019)

It was gone, it was all gone.

Just had 6 inches drop in the last few hours.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 11, 2019)

420God said:


> It was gone, it was all gone.
> 
> Just had 6 inches drop in the last few hours.
> View attachment 4315637


damn that's a lot of snow.....feel for ya man.....


----------



## ANC (Apr 11, 2019)

That read like Via gra add.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 11, 2019)

420God said:


> It was gone, it was all gone.
> 
> Just had 6 inches drop in the last few hours.
> View attachment 4315637


i'll think of you while i'm weeding the garden in my shorts and sandals later today.....

https://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lat=35.73&lon=-83.49


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 11, 2019)

i'm not even gonna mention what the temp is down here today........


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 11, 2019)

here is a hold my beer moment::::
 

and yes the guys is still in the car.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 11, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> here is a hold my beer moment::::
> View attachment 4315673
> 
> and yes the guys is still in the car.....


how the fuck does one do that....?....did he fall off of a bridge you're standing in front of?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 11, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> how the fuck does one do that....?....


that was sent to me from a friend, i showed it to my wife and even she said the same thing......how in the F did he do that? I chuckled and said it's a here hold my beer moment.....


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 11, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> i'm not even gonna mention what the temp is down here today........


Me either...


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 11, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Me either...


I practice full contact gardening.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 11, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I practice full contact gardening.
> 
> View attachment 4315697


 Needs cal-mag


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 11, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I practice full contact gardening.
> 
> View attachment 4315697


at 35 all i'm contacting is my office chair and my slippers


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 11, 2019)

420God said:


> It was gone, it was all gone.
> 
> Just had 6 inches drop in the last few hours.
> View attachment 4315637


I saw on the news that the storm was headed at you.
I've only had to plow the driveway once this winter & even then it wasn't really necessary.

I feels for ya all locked up in that house with your pretty wife.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 11, 2019)

420God said:


> It was gone, it was all gone.
> 
> Just had 6 inches drop in the last few hours.
> View attachment 4315637


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 11, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Hey fuckers. Been a while. Been a rollercoaster of a winter/spring for me. Had to take a little break from the webs and put the phone down for a bit. Glad to see your internet faces again.


Good to see you! How is your family doing?


----------



## too larry (Apr 11, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> kind of my attitude too...i don't look for nasty shit to roll around in, but at this point in the game....there's been more than enough damage done for me to get very excited about some herbicide


My biggest concern is how wide spread it's use is, and the fact that crops have been genetically modified to withstand the stuff. And now Roundup Resistant Hog Weed is kicking ass and taking names. Cotton farmers are in a world of hurt. They are trying two new poisons along with RU, but it's unclear if it will work.


----------



## too larry (Apr 11, 2019)

I worked in the garden the last two days. All day yesterday and until I had to hit the showers for work today. I'm too damn old for this shit. Last night when I was camping, I barely did two miles of slack packing. Did get lots of veggies planted.

We were up to 83F today. Down to 61F in the morning. It's drying out fast. Rain on the way Sunday. Will have to run the sprinklers if I want any of the seed to sprout before then.


----------



## 420God (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Apr 11, 2019)

Watered/fed the girls today, spritzed the cuttings, and updated pics in my grow journal. Pulled a few weeds and made the daily beer run. The boy has dinner detail, making taco meat. Can't spray anything outside to kill it because of the wind. Veg time.


----------



## raratt (Apr 11, 2019)

I want one of these to take care of weeds, just something satisfying about frying them.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 11, 2019)

420God said:


>


Dang, my first read was "solar-powered welding robot"


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 11, 2019)

made it through another hell shift. felt sick and was going to call out as well. came into work and i get my ass chewed out. work the hardest and get my ass chewed out. makes sense -.-" probably going to end up quitting this job sooner. the pay and hours and everything else with it really isn't worth it but i gave myself until december/jan. was a part time thing didn't plan to really stay here longer then that.


----------



## raratt (Apr 11, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Dang, my first read was "solar-powered welding robot"


That would be like a perpetual engine, use the arc to charge the robot...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 11, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> made it through another hell shift. felt sick and was going to call out as well. came into work and i get my ass chewed out. work the hardest and get my ass chewed out. makes sense -.-" probably going to end up quitting this job sooner. the pay and hours and everything else with it really isn't worth it but i gave myself until december/jan. was a part time thing didn't plan to really stay here longer then that.


My expectations of a workplace may be rather high, but then again that's the level of play I bring to all the jobs I've ever had.
One thing I absolutely won't tolerate is being berated for something out of my control.

During my out-processing from the military I was told to expect to go through 6-8 jobs before I found a good "fit".
Retired from the CG in 2K & have been with the same company since and have run the shop for the last 19 years.

I figure two things - I'm really good at what I do & I accidentally fell into the perfect job for me/them.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 11, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My expectations of a workplace may be rather high, but then again that's the level of play I bring to all the jobs I've ever had.
> One thing I absolutely won't tolerate is being berated for something out of my control.
> 
> During my out-processing from the military I was told to expect to go through 6-8 jobs before I found a good "fit".
> ...


yea i dont take the bullshit either it's meh for now though if it keeps getting worse im going to quit in the summer time. gets fairly old when he is trying to turn you into him when he doesn't even pay you much to give any fucks lol


----------



## dangledo (Apr 12, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Good to see you back, you was missed.
> 
> How's the pup?
> pic's or it didn't happen : )





curious2garden said:


> Good to see you! How is your family doing?


Not so good. poor puppers heart just couldn't keep up with him. He was of sound mind and body. Which made it much harder. It just happened one day where he wasn't acting right, later that night he was gasping for air. Lost his balance and i could tell he knew something wasn't right from the way he wanted to be with me and kept constant eye contact as if he knew. Vet said he wouldn't make it so we knew what we had to do. Uuggghh. He was just running through the field just days before

We're on the mend and little man has kept us busy, which helps. 

I'm not nearly as tough as i thought I'd be.


----------



## 420God (Apr 12, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Not so good. poor puppers heart just couldn't keep up with him. He was of sound mind and body. Which made it much harder. It just happened one day where he wasn't acting right, later that night he was gasping for air. Lost his balance and i could tell he knew something wasn't right from the way he wanted to be with me and kept constant eye contact as if he knew. Vet said he wouldn't make it so we knew what we had to do. Uuggghh. He was just running through the field just days before
> 
> We're on the mend and little man has kept us busy, which helps.
> 
> I'm not nearly as tough as i thought I'd be.




Sorry for your loss.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 12, 2019)

too larry said:


> My biggest concern is how wide spread it's use is, and the fact that crops have been genetically modified to withstand the stuff. And now Roundup Resistant Hog Weed is kicking ass and taking names. Cotton farmers are in a world of hurt. They are trying two new poisons along with RU, but it's unclear if it will work.


i don't think it's a good idea to use agriculturally...i use it on a small scale for landscaping...
nature has her own plans, and the best (?) we can do is sometimes temporarily subvert her plan, usually to our own detriment...but tell that to the asshats at monsanto


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 12, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> here is a hold my beer moment::::
> View attachment 4315673
> 
> and yes the guys is still in the car.....


http://ktelontour.blogspot.com/2016/04/get-stuck-in-3.html

number 8....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 12, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Not so good. poor puppers heart just couldn't keep up with him. He was of sound mind and body. Which made it much harder. It just happened one day where he wasn't acting right, later that night he was gasping for air. Lost his balance and i could tell he knew something wasn't right from the way he wanted to be with me and kept constant eye contact as if he knew. Vet said he wouldn't make it so we knew what we had to do. Uuggghh. He was just running through the field just days before
> 
> We're on the mend and little man has kept us busy, which helps.
> 
> I'm not nearly as tough as i thought I'd be.


Oh no!
I'd be a hot mess - sorry you lost your buddy.


----------



## ANC (Apr 12, 2019)

Every time I say no new pets, another baby in need finds our hearts.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 12, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> http://ktelontour.blogspot.com/2016/04/get-stuck-in-3.html
> 
> number 8....


yep...that's it....


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2019)

420God said:


>


Those two sprayer units look like spiders pole-dancing ...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 12, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> yep...that's it....


i didn't know where Medina was, except in Italy...this one is about 250 miles from me in Tn....figures the stupid ones are from my state....


----------



## raratt (Apr 12, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i didn't know where Medina was, except in Italy...this one is about 250 miles from me in Tn....figures the stupid ones are from my state....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 12, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i didn't know where Medina was, except in Italy...this one is about 250 miles from me in Tn....figures the stupid ones are from my state....


i got some goofy ones down here too man. Especially with the start of Fiesta, this week is the taste or New Orleans, and i think this weekend is Oyster Fest.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 12, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> i got some goofy ones down here too man. Especially with the start of Fiesta, this week is the taste or New Orleans, and i think this weekend is Oyster Fest.....


one of the Rod Runs is starting up in Pigeon Forge, hundreds and hundreds of old hot rods, pick ups, restorations, muscle cars...i'll try to get out real early one day and take some pictures...by 10 am the traffic is just not to be dealt with....


----------



## thump easy (Apr 12, 2019)

One guy fell to death on this job.. I got a list of crap im not building hear next year..


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 12, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> one of the Rod Runs is starting up in Pigeon Forge, hundreds and hundreds of old hot rods, pick ups, restorations, muscle cars...i'll try to get out real early one day and take some pictures...by 10 am the traffic is just not to be dealt with....


you gonna go? The Lone Star Round Up is this weekend i just found out, sucks i can't go, some of the cars i've done are gonna be there....plus i like looking at all the other projects people have done. It's for everyone from 2 Wheels to Hot Rod/ Rat Rods, all of Austin will be filled......


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 12, 2019)

thump easy said:


> View attachment 4316339 View attachment 4316340 View attachment 4316341
> One guy fell to death on this job.. I got a list of crap im not building hear next year..


shit have fun man, heard that a nice venue to go to.......i'll prolly never go since i'm don't live in Cali.....


----------



## raratt (Apr 12, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Hot Rod


NHRA is in Houston this weekend.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 12, 2019)

raratt said:


> NHRA is in Houston this weekend.


i know, i won't be there, my dad and my mom are going though, he's accepting an award for an old friend of his that passed on, or at least that's what he's telling me anyways...


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 12, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Not so good. poor puppers heart just couldn't keep up with him. He was of sound mind and body. Which made it much harder. It just happened one day where he wasn't acting right, later that night he was gasping for air. Lost his balance and i could tell he knew something wasn't right from the way he wanted to be with me and kept constant eye contact as if he knew. Vet said he wouldn't make it so we knew what we had to do. Uuggghh. He was just running through the field just days before
> 
> We're on the mend and little man has kept us busy, which helps.
> 
> I'm not nearly as tough as i thought I'd be.


I'm so sorry.


----------



## 757growin (Apr 12, 2019)

thump easy said:


> View attachment 4316339 View attachment 4316340 View attachment 4316341
> One guy fell to death on this job.. I got a list of crap im not building hear next year..


Is that rocket for.sale after?


----------



## lokie (Apr 12, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> one of the Rod Runs is starting up in Pigeon Forge, hundreds and hundreds of old hot rods, pick ups, restorations, muscle cars...i'll try to get out real early one day and take some pictures...by 10 am the traffic is just not to be dealt with....





BudmanTX said:


> you gonna go? The Lone Star Round Up is this weekend i just found out, sucks i can't go, some of the cars i've done are gonna be there....plus i like looking at all the other projects people have done. It's for everyone from 2 Wheels to Hot Rod/ Rat Rods, all of Austin will be filled......


For years I would get assignments that just happened to be during car shows that were whole week events.

Usually they would turn into a frenzy where anyone that had miss matched hubcaps or blinker fluid for sale
would set up for sale signs in their yards. Some would rent parking space on their front lawns.

Traffic was certain to be a bitch. That's a given considering folks were driving in from parts unknown and
most of those were towing something behind them.

Cool cars and crumpled pieces of shit could be found on the side roads, alleyways, shopping mall parking lots
and yes even in the hotel parking lots. 

*Butt Fuck You DRY* if you did not have a hotel reservation in advance during events like that.
Walking up and checking in was very rare. I have had to get accommodations 100 miles away just to do 30 min of work.

Major sporting events were also special a pain to maneuver.

I don't care to be in the middle of 3 people let alone try to live with thousands of fuckwits roaming around aimlessly.


Those were trying times, though I cherish the memories that were created, I loathe the inconvenience
and mass confusion always created by crowds of people.

One bonus was that there was always something worth seeing.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 12, 2019)

lokie said:


> For years I would get assignments that just happened to be during car shows that were whole week events.
> 
> Usually they would turn into a frenzy where anyone that had miss matched hubcaps or blinker fluid for sale
> would set up for sale signs in their yards. Some would rent parking space on their front lawns.
> ...


yeah the eye candy was always a plus for me too. The Rat Rod eye candy is always especially interesting that crowd was always kinda rowdy. The biker arena's are always nice too, they usually always high jack local parks......think this year they pretty much control Travis Lake area then they come down.....the shit show start Friday night and last till Monday afternoon....nice place to make a little extra dinero too....


----------



## thump easy (Apr 12, 2019)

757growin said:


> Is that rocket for.sale after?


ImIm not shure lolz i was just a part taker in the event. My job was done in the parttaking you want to ask golden voice they own it but from what i know it all gets tore down and thrown away


----------



## thump easy (Apr 12, 2019)

No im not going the only bank i would have like to see was tamed impala and probley stage coach but im sick acute bronchitis pluss i dont want to blow a load on 20 dollar bear or 5 dollar water lolz i enjoy my work shop better and my radio but it was fun im out..


----------



## too larry (Apr 12, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My expectations of a workplace may be rather high, but then again that's the level of play I bring to all the jobs I've ever had.
> One thing I absolutely won't tolerate is being berated for something out of my control.
> 
> During my out-processing from the military I was told to expect to go through 6-8 jobs before I found a good "fit".
> ...


I'm right there with you. I've been at my job for 28 years and I'm really good at it. Other than the late night/early morning combos, I love just about every part of it. I could keep doing this for many more years.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 12, 2019)

thump easy said:


> View attachment 4316339 View attachment 4316340 View attachment 4316341
> One guy fell to death on this job.. I got a list of crap im not building hear next year..


ohh, i thought it was pictures of the trump spaceforce...


----------



## too larry (Apr 12, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ohh, i thought it was pictures of the trump spaceforce...


Made to fly into worm holes.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 12, 2019)

Trimmed my mom's and started some clones this morning then I cleaned my kitchen and made homemade creamy bacon tomato soup with grilled chicken. Smoking a mixed salad joint right now, then I gotta go put some girls in bondage.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 12, 2019)

I got a new bunny!!!!
Her name is going to be Sweetie, because that what she is.
I got her from the Humane Society for a $35 donation, so anyone that has room in their household, go save an animal, and adopt.
You'll feel better guaranteed 

Here are some pics of my new Rabbit


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 12, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> I got a new bunny!!!!
> Her name is going to be Sweetie, because that what she is.
> I got her from the Humane Society for a $35 donation, so anyone that has room in their household, go save an animal, and adopt.
> You'll feel better guaranteed
> ...


Ahhh nice!


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 12, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhh nice!


Yea, I'm pretty happy 
My last rabbit turned me onto what a great animal rabbits are.
They are VERY social, so you do have to spend time with them, but so what, that's what pets are for, right?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 12, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> Yea, I'm pretty happy
> My last rabbit turned me onto what a great animal rabbits are.
> They are VERY social, so you do have to spend time with them, but so what, that's what pets are for, right?


A long time ago I used to keep German Giant Angoras and Red Satin Angoras. They were very friendly and loved being groomed. They were good pets (not my picture).

Red Satin Angora






German Angora (not my picture either)


----------



## too larry (Apr 12, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> I got a new bunny!!!!
> Her name is going to be Sweetie, because that what she is.
> I got her from the Humane Society for a $35 donation, so anyone that has room in their household, go save an animal, and adopt.
> You'll feel better guaranteed
> ...


My uncle down in Panama City raised rabbits. This was 20-25 years ago, so adjust for inflation, but he sold them dressed for 5 bucks each at 8 weeks old. There is a lot of Asians there due to the base, and he always had plenty of customers.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 12, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> I got a new bunny!!!!
> Her name is going to be Sweetie, because that what she is.
> I got her from the Humane Society for a $35 donation, so anyone that has room in their household, go save an animal, and adopt.
> You'll feel better guaranteed
> ...


Very Nice, congrats


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 12, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> I got a new bunny!!!!
> Her name is going to be Sweetie, because that what she is.
> I got her from the Humane Society for a $35 donation, so anyone that has room in their household, go save an animal, and adopt.
> You'll feel better guaranteed
> ...


Dunno man. That second pic, she looks like she is plotting something. Watch yer six


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 12, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Dunno man. That second pic, she looks like she is plotting something. Watch yer six


You've just made me puke, I was laughing so hard


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 12, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> A long time ago I used to keep German Giant Angoras and Red Satin Angoras. They were very friendly and loved being groomed. They were good pets (not my picture).
> 
> Red Satin Angora
> 
> ...


Holy fuck, that is one hairy wabbit.
Gorgeous animals.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 12, 2019)

too larry said:


> My uncle down in Panama City raised rabbits. This was 20-25 years ago, so adjust for inflation, but he sold them dressed for 5 bucks each at 8 weeks old. There is a lot of Asians there due to the base, and he always had plenty of customers.


Rabbit is delicious (tastes like chicken  ).
Braised with some butter, a little red wine (some for the rabbit), garlic, salt and pepper and that's about it
Now I can't eat them anymore, I like them too much, so it's gotten personal.


----------



## too larry (Apr 12, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> Rabbit is delicious (tastes like chicken  ).
> Braised with some butter, a little red wine (some for the rabbit), garlic, salt and pepper and that's about it
> Now I can't eat them anymore, I like them too much, so it's gotten personal.


The first two years after I got home from the Navy I was semi retired. I cut grass in the summer and firewood in winter. Cash was not overly plentiful, and there was a strong need for free food. I ate rabbit every possible way it could be cooked. I ate it at least a couple of times a week. Got burned out on it, and haven't had any since.


----------



## too larry (Apr 12, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> Rabbit is delicious (tastes like chicken  ).
> Braised with some butter, a little red wine (some for the rabbit), garlic, salt and pepper and that's about it
> Now I can't eat them anymore, I like them too much, so it's gotten personal.


And I got sidetracked and didn't finish my thoughts in the other post. I was thinking that you could find a lovely bunny from a farmer for less. The ones my uncle raised were very cute.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 12, 2019)

too larry said:


> The first two years after I got home from the Navy I was semi retired. I cut grass in the summer and firewood in winter. Cash was not overly plentiful, and there was a strong need for free food. I ate rabbit every possible way it could be cooked. I ate it at least a couple of times a week. Got burned out on it, and haven't had any since.


My 1st rabbit was an escapee from a rabbit grower I think
Where I lived in NY there were a lot of old Italians that always had rabbits in their backyards strictly for food.(you can add tomato to my recipe  ).
That was how I was introduced.to rabbit, by eating them.
Now I just cuddle them


----------



## lokie (Apr 12, 2019)

ANC said:


> I have the Boundless Tera, it is kind of a chore to finish a session on your own, can probably pack .6g or more. They are closer to $200 these days.


This one took .57g and was more than enough for the maiden voyage. 
 

Your approval of this vape and some youtubing convinced me to get one.

It arrived today.

My new mantra.






Thanks


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 12, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> A long time ago I used to keep German Giant Angoras and Red Satin Angoras. They were very friendly and loved being groomed. They were good pets (not my picture).
> 
> Red Satin Angora
> 
> ...




Those look delicious...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 12, 2019)

I got a lung cancer patient to take thc oil! This seems to be half the battle! Chemo not working, my turn!


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 12, 2019)

My Bose equipment that I won from ebay came today. My poor UPS driver. There were nine huge boxes. When he got to my place he said, 'Listen man, I'm not going to be able to carry up all this stuff for you', as he pushed the esig signing thing in my face. As I was totally anticipating this attitude, I replied, "That's your job, bro. I can't sign for it if I don't see the boxes. Maybe we should call your boss and ask them what we should do..." He replied, 'No problem, I'll help you out...' "Thanks, I appreciate it." I said. He carried a little over 300 pounds up (I'm on the 3rd floor, lol), and I gave him a $25 tip. Turns out he had the flu, he stated it was why he was initially reluctant. Tough job. I just finished unpacking it all and testing it, for a short time at very high volume. It shook my entire building, I'm sure my neighbors have extra hate for me today. It's all flawless, I'm happy. Gotta clean up now, looks like a styrofoam peanut bomb went off in here. First coffee and a bowl. Rough day...


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Trimmed my mom's and started some clones this morning then I cleaned my kitchen and made homemade creamy bacon tomato soup with grilled chicken. Smoking a mixed salad joint right now, then I gotta go put some girls in bondage.


Trimmed your mom's what?


----------



## too larry (Apr 12, 2019)

Customers are out of here early tonight. It's a lockout for tomorrow, so they are paid up until midnight. I might just hang a couple three hours and smoke a few bowls.


----------



## too larry (Apr 12, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Trimmed your mom's what?


That is a question I was not going to ask.


----------



## raratt (Apr 12, 2019)

Traded my big hoods for smaller ones, I was never going to use them anyway, and might not use the ones i traded for, but they do take up less storage room. Got a 6" fan and traded down my 600W ballast for a 400W, in case I want to overdrive a 315W CMH...lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2019)

too larry said:


> That is a question I was not going to ask.


 I swear my mind went straight to


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 12, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> My Bose equipment that I won from ebay came today. My poor UPS driver. There were nine huge boxes. When he got to my place he said, 'Listen man, I'm not going to be able to carry up all this stuff for you', as he pushed the esig signing thing in my face. As I was totally anticipating this attitude, I replied, "That's your job, bro. I can't sign for it if I don't see the boxes. Maybe we should call your boss and ask them what we should do..." He replied, 'No problem, I'll help you out...' "Thanks, I appreciate it." I said. He carried about a little over 300 pounds up (I'm on the 3rd floor, lol), and I gave him a $25 tip. Turns out he had the flu, he stated it was why he was initially reluctant. Tough job. I just finished unpacking it all and testing it, for a short time at very high volume. It shook my entire building, I'm sure my neighbors have extra hate for me today. It's all flawless, I'm happy. Gotta clean up now, looks like a styrofoam peanut bomb went off in here. First coffee and a bowl. Rough day...


 Now you're going to get the flu. May I have all your stuff when you die?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 12, 2019)

Another long day. I've been up since 3am. Cooking, cleaning, grocery shopping, running errands, nearly a 10 hour work day on top of it and taking care of grandma and running errands for my worthless sister. 

I hope things change soon because my schedule has been like this for months and it's probably literally killing me.


----------



## raratt (Apr 12, 2019)

Knakkers...I like it.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 12, 2019)

Ive been throwing a few darts lately.


Yes I need to replace that door.

But its getting cold so I wacked in some zincaloom and fitting an old wood heater I picked up a year or two ago.
 
and now im making a batch of oil caps.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 12, 2019)

another day down on work/my flowering grow. my seeds are in state it says since the 10th but i have no idea what USPS is doing with um. i figured they would have been shipped by now already to my house. im guessing it is going through customs idfk. no way it takes 2 days to get to USPS in my city. weird though because if it were going through customs i would have figured it would of been already seized by now. not worried though it'll get here im sure. if not then i guess im hitting up the damn home depot or something and looking for flower seeds there. no stores here that sell seeds really most of the gardening shops have closed down and the rest are all just selling equipment. dislike going to home depot or lowes there garden section here is garbage. im not saying it's garbage due to the brands but just the lack of products they carry


----------



## raratt (Apr 12, 2019)

Lucky Luke said:


> now im making a batch of oil caps.


We need RIU smellavision, I like the look of those, reminds me of back in the day.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 12, 2019)

Girl I run into every so often at the bar gave me a gummy bear earlier. Haven't smoked in a while so I'm on the fucking moon right now.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 12, 2019)

I went fishing today but the water was super-high due to all the rain we've been getting- I got 2 hits and lost my favorite lure


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 13, 2019)

Went fishing today with a mate caught 8 decent flatheads and a decent gummy, the family has fish for a week. The snapper were small wish I could of landed a big one and got high as fuck while I did it


----------



## ANC (Apr 13, 2019)

Have a 5-star suite booked for me and my girls for tonight, Been a while since we got out.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 13, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


> Another long day. I've been up since 3am. Cooking, cleaning, grocery shopping, running errands, nearly a 10 hour work day on top of it and taking care of grandma and running errands for my worthless sister.
> 
> I hope things change soon because my schedule has been like this for months and it's probably literally killing me.



I feel you, bro. My life was pretty hectic a few years ago, similar to what yours sounds like. I was gigging like crazy, always running around after my (then) troubled son, growing furiously, running errands for my sister who had just moved my mom, who had advanced Alzheimer's, in to her place. On the weekends I got to take my mom and my kid to my place, doing my best to raise him while constantly having to watch out for her. After the first couple of years of that I felt something was going to give, and please god, let it be me. Eventually things eased up. Because I killed them all. J/k. Think of it this way, in 100 years no one will even remember you ever existed. That thought often brings me peace amid the chaos. Hang in there, BW...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 13, 2019)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I got a lung cancer patient to take thc oil! This seems to be half the battle! Chemo not working, my turn!


Just woke up to a text from him saying ‘he slept like a baby’. We got this my 420
Friends!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 13, 2019)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Just woke up to a text from him saying ‘he slept like a baby’. We got this my 420
> Friends!


I do oil for a terminal cancer patient. It was for two but one passed away a couple weeks ago.

For the one that past. He took it in the morning and it gave him energy through out the day, he ate better and talked more.
For the one I still supply. She uses it at night. Helps her sleep during the night (usually a good solid 8 to 10 hrs).

Its an amazing thing but its interesting how users adapt it to suit how it effects them


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 13, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> another day down on work/my flowering grow. my seeds are in state it says since the 10th but i have no idea what USPS is doing with um. i figured they would have been shipped by now already to my house. im guessing it is going through customs idfk. no way it takes 2 days to get to USPS in my city. weird though because if it were going through customs i would have figured it would of been already seized by now. not worried though it'll get here im sure. if not then i guess im hitting up the damn home depot or something and looking for flower seeds there. no stores here that sell seeds really most of the gardening shops have closed down and the rest are all just selling equipment. dislike going to home depot or lowes there garden section here is garbage. im not saying it's garbage due to the brands but just the lack of products they carry


Go to Burpees online, you can't beat their seeds, and they mail them quickly.
I hope your seeds arrive soon


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 13, 2019)

Lucky Luke said:


> Ive been throwing a few darts lately.
> 
> View attachment 4316646
> Yes I need to replace that door.
> ...


Your bud looks nice.
I'm betting on Sativa, am I wrong?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 13, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> Your bud looks nice.
> I'm betting on Sativa, am I wrong?


It is a C99 x Sweet Skunk male. Not sure where this came from outa that but they went under 12/12 in late November and got harvested this month with time to go... So yea it has a full sativa flowering time.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 13, 2019)

Lucky Luke said:


> It is a C99 x Sweet Skunk male. Not sure where this came from outa that but they went under 12/12 in late November and got harvested this month with time to go... So yea it has a full sativa flowering time.


I should be on Jeopardy, because I would kick ass in the "What is this Strain" category


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 13, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> My Bose equipment that I won from ebay came today. My poor UPS driver. There were nine huge boxes. When he got to my place he said, 'Listen man, I'm not going to be able to carry up all this stuff for you', as he pushed the esig signing thing in my face. As I was totally anticipating this attitude, I replied, "That's your job, bro. I can't sign for it if I don't see the boxes. Maybe we should call your boss and ask them what we should do..." He replied, 'No problem, I'll help you out...' "Thanks, I appreciate it." I said. He carried a little over 300 pounds up (I'm on the 3rd floor, lol), and I gave him a $25 tip. Turns out he had the flu, he stated it was why he was initially reluctant. Tough job. I just finished unpacking it all and testing it, for a short time at very high volume. It shook my entire building, I'm sure my neighbors have extra hate for me today. It's all flawless, I'm happy. Gotta clean up now, looks like a styrofoam peanut bomb went off in here. First coffee and a bowl. Rough day...


Hey man, let's test your system out and play some music that I'm sure your neighbors will simply love!
Must be played at 8 on your volume scale.


----------



## ANC (Apr 13, 2019)

Having coffee before going down to the beach.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 13, 2019)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4316848
> Having coffee before going down to the beach.


What, is that a vape I see?
You got a good life it seems.
Congratulations!


----------



## ANC (Apr 13, 2019)

we are this tall building next to those cars. 


Yep, my trusty Boundless Tera.
Man, I'm as poor as the next guy. It is just perks of my wife working in travel. This suite is close to $1000 a night. We normally book a room for our friends too, but they can only visit today.


Jimdamick said:


> What, is that a vape I see?
> You got a good life it seems.
> Congratulations!


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 13, 2019)

ok why am i up...oh that's right pay day for everyone here....ugh...at least i can get these guys taken care of and out of the rest of my hair till monday...

ok time to get these guys outa here, then no adulting till bout 4 when i have to mow some lawns and weedeat as well this weekend....nothing like making a few extra bucks off to the side....

coffee is up and hot......


----------



## ANC (Apr 13, 2019)

At least you end the weekend off richer.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 13, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> another day down on work/my flowering grow. my seeds are in state it says since the 10th but i have no idea what USPS is doing with um. i figured they would have been shipped by now already to my house. im guessing it is going through customs idfk. no way it takes 2 days to get to USPS in my city. weird though because if it were going through customs i would have figured it would of been already seized by now. not worried though it'll get here im sure. if not then i guess im hitting up the damn home depot or something and looking for flower seeds there. no stores here that sell seeds really most of the gardening shops have closed down and the rest are all just selling equipment. dislike going to home depot or lowes there garden section here is garbage. im not saying it's garbage due to the brands but just the lack of products they carry


Are these some special sunflower? You can't get anything locally? Every garden center and home improvement store around here has had a variety of sunflower seeds since the beginning of March. Everything from mini indoor sunflowers to 15+ foot monsters. I'm have some Mammoth seeds I saved from some I grew last year that reached almost 14' tall. I'm hoping to plant at least 50 to do pheno hunting for larger ones.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 13, 2019)

ANC said:


> We normally book a room for our friends too,


Hey man, I want to be your friend.
You like me right, because I like you!
Let's be friends!
I'll PM you


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 13, 2019)

I slept in, had a big breakfast- 2 slices of ham, 2 eggs, 2 pumpernickel toast, 2 blueberry waffles, coffee, oj and a banana, now I'm smoking a fatty of strawberry amnesia. I kinda didn't want to do anything before I started smoking, now....


----------



## raratt (Apr 13, 2019)

Two days of N wind blowing up to 20+ and today is flat calm headed to upper 70's. On a positive note it did dry all the gardens out so I can till them. Time to run to Ace and get some manure and compost so I can get the veggies planted.


----------



## ANC (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Apr 13, 2019)

Peeked in to the garage last night after the lights came on for the plants looking at where I need to add some weatherstripping around the door. It looked like the lights were flickering somehow so I came in the house and grabbed the key. Seems that the light was reflecting off the middle of the mylar that was rippling in the breeze where I just stapled the top and bottom. That was different.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 13, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Are these some special sunflower? You can't get anything locally? Every garden center and home improvement store around here has had a variety of sunflower seeds since the beginning of March. Everything from mini indoor sunflowers to 15+ foot monsters. I'm have some Mammoth seeds I saved from some I grew last year that reached almost 14' tall. I'm hoping to plant at least 50 to do pheno hunting for larger ones.


idk if they are special but i would say a little color wise. i already can tell home depot wont even sell em i alweays see a bunch of vegetables and herbs. i also did buy from burpee but it says it was transfered to usps and location is in my state but i think they are updating it early meaning its not even here yet it's on it's way


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 13, 2019)

woke up late surprised i didn't wake up after i started work. tired as hell thouigh and it's kinda storming outside but knowing my luck it will have stopped by the time i reach work.


----------



## ANC (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Apr 13, 2019)

I cleaned the bathrooms here at work this morning. The cleaning guy didn't get them yesterday for some reason. I came in an hour early, ate a 1/4 slice of canna cinnamon crumble cake and smoked a couple three one hitters of Ass Cheese f2, did the bathrooms then worked in the flowerbeds for a while. It's been really quite, with only a couple of folks coming by to drop off food for tonight's event. I've got F1 Practice 2 going in the background, and I've done a little desk napping. I need to either wake up or got some real napping in.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 13, 2019)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4317110


You do know there is a room behind that one way mirror and you are being surveilled right?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 13, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> You do know there is a room behind that one way mirror and you are being surveilled right?


and (worse) critiqued


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 13, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> and (worse) critiqued


LOL


----------



## raratt (Apr 13, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> and (worse) critiqued


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 13, 2019)

too larry said:


> I cleaned the bathrooms here at work this morning. The cleaning guy didn't get them yesterday for some reason. I came in an hour early, ate a 1/4 slice of canna cinnamon crumble cake and smoked a couple three one hitters of Ass Cheese f2, did the bathrooms then worked in the flowerbeds for a while.* It's been really quite*, with only a couple of folks coming by to drop off food for tonight's event. I've got F1 Practice 2 going in the background, and I've done a little desk napping. I need to either wake up or got some real napping in.



It's been really quite what?


----------



## too larry (Apr 13, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> It's been really quite what?


Mrs Cox, is that you? My old English teacher on RIU. Who would have thunk it?

As hard as Mrs. Cox tried to teach me up, I can't seem to keep those straight. Usually I would google and see what was what, but must have been in a hurry.


----------



## raratt (Apr 13, 2019)

Pulled some more weeds, weedeated down some of the three cornered leeks that are taking over one of the flower gardens. I should start pulling them and cooking with them. Skewers are soaking to cook some shrimps with various spices and sauces on them. They're making another left turn on NASCAR, at least the leader isn't named Bush. NHRA recording in a bit. Tincture is working and I have some sweet trimmings from my new plants that smokes like velvet. If the buds smoke like this I'll achieve nirvana.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 13, 2019)

raratt said:


> Pulled some more weeds, weedeated down some of the three cornered leeks that are taking over one of the flower gardens. I should start pulling them and cooking with them. Skewers are soaking to cook some shrimps with various spices and sauces on them. They're making another left turn on NASCAR, at least the leader isn't named Bush. NHRA recording in a bit. Tincture is working and I have some sweet trimmings from my new plants that smokes like velvet. If the buds smoke like this I'll achieve nirvana.


 That sounds lovely, all cozy like a Norman Cockwell painting.


----------



## raratt (Apr 13, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> That sounds lovely, all cozy like a Norman Cockwell painting.


----------



## raratt (Apr 13, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Norman Cockwell


My life is more Picasso-ish.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 13, 2019)

How to win an argument with a Dutch boy whilst you sit amongst 100’s of weed clubs (with extracts) in Barcelona!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 13, 2019)

Lucky Luke said:


> I do oil for a terminal cancer patient. It was for two but one passed away a couple weeks ago.
> 
> For the one that past. He took it in the morning and it gave him energy through out the day, he ate better and talked more.
> For the one I still supply. She uses it at night. Helps her sleep during the night (usually a good solid 8 to 10 hrs).
> ...


Is it in her bone or pancreas? Can she take more throughout the day? Which cancer is it? How old?


----------



## too larry (Apr 13, 2019)

raratt said:


> Pulled some more weeds, weedeated down some of the three cornered leeks that are taking over one of the flower gardens. I should start pulling them and cooking with them. Skewers are soaking to cook some shrimps with various spices and sauces on them. They're making another left turn on NASCAR, at least the leader isn't named Bush. NHRA recording in a bit. Tincture is working and I have some sweet trimmings from my new plants that smokes like velvet. If the buds smoke like this I'll achieve nirvana.


I have some leeks in glasses of water growing in the window. Need to get them into the garden.

The wife has cooked a couple of different sweet potato, spinach and leek stir-fry's. They are up there in my top ten now.


----------



## raratt (Apr 13, 2019)

too larry said:


> leeks


These are more like wild onions than a regular leek, and rather intrusive. Supposed to be like mild garlic.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 13, 2019)

tired as shit today got like 2 hours of sleep and my dad is yelling at me at 4am telling me he wants to use my car to go to the gym. had a salad with just spinach, raisins, friend onion, and walnuts with a papaya seed dressing it was good the dressing is sweet. probably going to knock out tonight and hopefully sleep in tomorrow. still hungry though gonna make some ramen later on with soft boiled eggs. maybe smoke a bowl


----------



## Rayi (Apr 13, 2019)

I spent the day trying to find out how much gorella glue I can partake of


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 13, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> I got a new bunny!!!!
> Her name is going to be Sweetie, because that what she is.
> I got her from the Humane Society for a $35 donation, so anyone that has room in their household, go save an animal, and adopt.
> You'll feel better guaranteed
> ...


that's cool. they charge 100 bucks here, but they spay or neuter them, and give them all their shots and a tag, so i guess 100 isn't that bad.


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 13, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's cool. they charge 100 bucks here, but they spay or neuter them, and give them all their shots and a tag, so i guess 100 isn't that bad.


I adopted a dog and a cat once and it cost me $100 and $75 respectively, so this wabbit was a bargain.
Right now Sweetie is in the process of discovering my house, my cat and my dog, and she is loving life 
Probably never been out of a cage in her life, now all I have to do is keep her away from my plants.
I don't need nibbled bud 
.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 14, 2019)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Is it in her bone or pancreas? Can she take more throughout the day? Which cancer is it? How old?


Started in the pancreas and is now everywhere. She could but she wont as it sends her to sleep and she doesn't like the feeling. She weighs all of 33 kilos (lost 5 kilos last 3 weeks) and is close enough to 70
Was given 6 months max 9 months ago but she hasn't got long to go.


----------



## ANC (Apr 14, 2019)

Waiting to fill my belly.


----------



## ANC (Apr 14, 2019)

We are safely home, and we are having some good rains too.
The little get-out did me some good.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 14, 2019)

Lucky Luke said:


> Started in the pancreas and is now everywhere. She could but she wont as it sends her to sleep and she doesn't like the feeling. She weighs all of 33 kilos (lost 5 kilos last 3 weeks) and is close enough to 70
> Was given 6 months max 9 months ago but she hasn't got long to go.


It’s very sad. Need to always be mindful that oil works on 70% of cases.
We started my friends dad on oil for terminal stage 4 colon cancer, they said 3-12 months and he’s at month 7. 80 years old. No chemo or rad. He says he’s getting better and he loves the oils. The hospital won’t scan him and we don’t know if it’s reversing or keeping him going? 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## lokie (Apr 14, 2019)

Rayi said:


> I spent the day trying to find out how much gorella glue I can partake of


Good luck. I've gone thru abotapound this past winter.
And I'm still trying!

Welcome to T'N'T


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 14, 2019)

lahadaextranjera said:


> It’s very sad. Need to always be mindful that oil works on 70% of cases.
> We started my friends dad on oil for terminal stage 4 colon cancer, they said 3-12 months and he’s at month 7. 80 years old. No chemo or rad. He says he’s getting better and he loves the oils. The hospital won’t scan him and we don’t know if it’s reversing or keeping him going?
> 
> Keep up the good work!


why won't they scan him? " my mom had leukemia we took her to the hospital and maybe like a week before she was supposed to be admitted they didn't want to admit her despite she wasn't feeling well. then the day before she was to be admited everything went downhill fast and she passed away. Pro tip - you ever get sick in Hawaii don't seek medical treatment here. mfers are real slow to do anything.


----------



## too larry (Apr 14, 2019)

It was a rainy, stormy morning here. It's passed now and the sun is half-ass shining. Cold front coming though right behind it. Forecast to get down to 48F in the morning. The coffee fire will feel good at the camp tonight.

The drive into work reminded me I need tires. The little orange "lost traction" warning on the dash came on 4-5 times. Not that the car lurching wouldn't have warned me.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 14, 2019)

did a little trim job on my flowering girls. got PH/over feeding issues i believe and leaves are all dying/fucked up they should be fine though they are super late into flowering and close to harvest i giving them about 12-14 days at least. they are not naturally dying off i know that for sure. marinating some pork my dad said to marinate it didn't even give me a recipe so if it comes out gross NOT MY FAULT!. other then that just trying to relax on my day off ride out these last few days of my grow so i can go into harvest give me a little something to do while my ass is broke for another week. going to start getting hot again this week


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 14, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> why won't they scan him? " my mom had leukemia we took her to the hospital and maybe like a week before she was supposed to be admitted they didn't want to admit her despite she wasn't feeling well. then the day before she was to be admited everything went downhill fast and she passed away. Pro tip - you ever get sick in Hawaii don't seek medical treatment here. mfers are real slow to do anything.


It’s in the UK. The NHS didn’t give him chemo either. Due to his age, they are useless because he EVEN HAD THE SAME CANCER 7 years ago! Fucking useless .


----------



## raratt (Apr 14, 2019)

Picked up some compost and manure for the veggie gardens. Always fun moving around the wet bags, like moving bags of concrete. I'll get them tilled in this week and veggies planted.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 14, 2019)

First day of yard work for me. Spread some cal/mag around the veggie beds. I've had issues with blossom end rot and it seemed to help after I applied it last year, so I'm getting it in early. Threw some leftover ferts on some of the ornamental stuff that's been here for years some irises, roses and something that gets about 4 ft tall with huge flowers IDK what they are. Cleaned all the crap I stored in the shed over winter out, dug my workhorse ride on mower out, lubed it all up and got it running. Then I topped the flowers, along with my blueberries, blackberries and fig, with compost and wood chip mulch. Tomorrow I'm hoping to get the garden beds and my mound gardens covered in compost and mulch so I can get my squashes and melons going in the next couple weeks. I'll probably throw some lettuce, broccoli and Brussel sprout seeds around if I have time.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 14, 2019)

I start mowing tomorrow. Should be sleeping but the whiskey wont let me. Binge watching criminal minds.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 14, 2019)

lahadaextranjera said:


> It’s in the UK. The NHS didn’t give him chemo either. Due to his age, they are useless because he EVEN HAD THE SAME CANCER 7 years ago! Fucking useless .


i feel you i am pretty sure my mom would still be alive today if the hospital admitted her when we took her in the first place. she had a bone marrow donor 100% and everything but kept telling her she can't go for about a month because she has some weird thing on her xrays and when the results came in NOTHING. pretty sure the doctor knew she fucked up and if we could sue we would have. we called the social worker and the social worker didn't even know my mom passed away a day after so it was like wtf are you people doing? do you not communicate with your own fucking employees?


----------



## ANC (Apr 15, 2019)

That is why I love hydro, it is not like a time vault of all the mistakes I made during a grow like coco or soil is.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 15, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> i feel you i am pretty sure my mom would still be alive today if the hospital admitted her when we took her in the first place. she had a bone marrow donor 100% and everything but kept telling her she can't go for about a month because she has some weird thing on her xrays and when the results came in NOTHING. pretty sure the doctor knew she fucked up and if we could sue we would have. we called the social worker and the social worker didn't even know my mom passed away a day after so it was like wtf are you people doing? do you not communicate with your own fucking employees?


That’s just awful. I’m so sorry. Another misdiagnosis and misadventure by the sound of it. Happened to me for 25 years and I not only diagnosed myself and made them do MRI scans etc but I also fixed myself too. I have little faith left in the the medical profession after what I’ve seen.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 15, 2019)

lahadaextranjera said:


> That’s just awful. I’m so sorry. Another misdiagnosis and misadventure by the sound of it. Happened to me for 25 years and I not only diagnosed myself and made them do MRI scans etc but I also fixed myself too. I have little faith left in the the medical profession after what I’ve seen.


honestly me too i've heard a LOT of bad stories about the medical field and how lack of a good job they are doing yet we are paying them fairly big bucks just to pretty much playing guinea pig on us. my sister works are a care giver as well so yea and my aunty too but i think she is like a RN or something but she is a pretty horrible RN.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 15, 2019)

I accomplished folding and looking up my 401k. (Every time I do it I swear it's the last time I look).

I'm always hesitant to do it as typically it's a disappointment.
Today I was pleasantly surprised - not bad for 90 days.


Beginning Balance: $380,398.65
as of 01/15/2019


Ending Balance*: $421,554.19
as of 04/15/2019


Net Change: $41,155.54


----------



## raratt (Apr 15, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> looking up my 401k.









I did also.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 15, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I accomplished folding and looking up my 401k. (Every time I do it I swear it's the last time I look).
> 
> I'm always hesitant to do it as typically it's a disappointment.
> Today I was pleasantly surprised - not bad for 90 days.
> ...


Will you be my sugar saddy?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 15, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Will you be my sugar saddy?


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 15, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was thinking the same thing.


We can be sugar siblings


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 15, 2019)

okay but I wanna be the favorite child.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 15, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> okay but I wanna be the favorite child.


Thats ok with me. Just remember who stuck by dad when you moved to canada


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 15, 2019)

i'm adoptable...lol...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 15, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Thats ok with me. Just remember who stuck by dad when you moved to canada


 that made me LOL


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 15, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Thats ok with me. Just remember who stuck by dad when you moved to canada





Laughing Grass said:


> that made me LOL


Me too.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 15, 2019)

First piece of the promises coming to fruition. Should be driving this Friday…


----------



## raratt (Apr 15, 2019)

neosapien said:


> First piece of the promises coming to fruition. Should be driving this Friday…
> 
> 
> View attachment 4318257


It's not a real truck until it has brush scratches down the sides...


----------



## too larry (Apr 15, 2019)

I stayed at the camp last night. I woke at 0530, but pulled the blanket over my head and got back to sleep. About 0630 I woke again, this time to hear a bird flying around the shelter. A second later he lit on my head. Scared us both pretty good.


----------



## raratt (Apr 15, 2019)

too larry said:


> Scared us both pretty good.


When I was homeless I was camped in the woods and had a pine squirrel run up the sleeping bag at O dark 30. I jumped up and he jumped up into the tree and was cussing me out. Damn squirrels.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 15, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Oh, and don't forget to get a good set of seat covers.
> https://www.wetokole.com/


and floor trays, these are great
https://www.weathertech.com/ford/2019/f-150-raptor/floorliner-digitalfit/


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 15, 2019)

raratt said:


> When I was homeless I was camped in the woods and had a pine squirrel run up the sleeping bag at O dark 30. I jumped up and he jumped up into the tree and was cussing me out. Damn squirrels.


One year Moose hunting solo I was bluff charged by a sow Grizzly - after 3 "I'm gonna beat the shit outta you" run's at me she decides to split leaving me shaking with a couple of gallons of Adrenalin to deal with.
That night sometime after midnight the wind kicked up a bit & blew an aluminum skillet out of the tree I had it hanging in & it hit my coffee pot causing one hell of a racket to wake up to.


I did NOT sleep anymore that night!


----------



## Jimdamick (Apr 15, 2019)

I got another wabbit!!
Went to a nursery and they sell baby rabbits, chicks, goslings and lo and behold there was this little Lop Ear begging for salvation.
I had smoked and had a beer or two with lunch and therefore was in a good state of mind, and for $20 for a really cute bunny, there was no way out of that one.
I'm a sucker for rabbits.
So, now I have two rabbits, one boy (Marley is it's name) and one girl (she's spayed so that is good).that hopefully will become buddies. Time will tell.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 15, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> I got another wabbit!!
> Went to a nursery and they sell baby rabbits, chicks, goslings and lo and behold there was this little Lop Ear begging for salvation.
> I had smoked and had a beer or two with lunch and therefore was in a good state of mind, and for $20 for a really cute bunny, there was no way out of that one.
> I'm a sucker for rabbits.
> ...


----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 16, 2019)

Went to work today to find I couldn’t do anything because the engineer knocked backed the welders work. Went home to find everyone out had 4 hours without the family. So I blazed up watered the veggies, watched American Gods and had a nap it was awesome.


----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2019)

Yeah, I also caught up on some lost sleep.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 16, 2019)

ANC said:


> Yeah, I also caught up on some lost sleep.


How did you know where to find it?


----------



## raratt (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 16, 2019)

I have summer on my mind today. Put all our winter clothes away for the season and brought out the summer clothes. Hopefully the weather network is correct and we're staying in double digits. I bought some sea bass, zucchini and asparagus for grilling tonight. Need some help moving the bbq back onto the patio, make some virgin margaritas. Then kick back, relax and pretend it's warm outside.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 16, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> virgin margaritas.


come on kick up those margaritas a tad......though some Jose to them.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 16, 2019)

If I so much as look at booze I get a hangover. It's not worth trading a night of fun for an entire day of being sick. I am a big fan of the crushed ice cocktails and you really can't tell that they're alcohol free.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 16, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have summer on my mind today. Put all our winter clothes away for the season and brought out the summer clothes. Hopefully the weather network is correct and we're staying in double digits. I *bought some sea bass*, zucchini and asparagus for grilling tonight. Need some help moving the bbq back onto the patio, make some virgin margaritas. Then kick back, relax and pretend it's warm outside.


Why, what ever made you do that sugar daughter?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 16, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Why, what ever made you do that sugar daughter?


lol. It's one of my favorite fish and I haven't had it for quite a while. I'm also a bit bored of salmon and felt like splurging. You don't like sea bass?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 16, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> If I so much as look at booze I get a hangover. It's not worth trading a night of fun for an entire day of being sick. I am a big fan of the crushed ice cocktails and you really can't tell that they're alcohol free.


you and your partner in crime need to come my way for the margarita pour off they have down here.....now there some margaritas......

there also a resturant down my way that sells a margarita, and they literally tell you, you can only have one cause it' 32oz's of goodness.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 16, 2019)

That's almost a liter. Everything is bigger in Texas eh. 

When we were in Cancun the margaritas on the resort were 24oz... almost as big as my head and I couldn't finish one. 32oz is crazy.

View attachment 4318631


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 16, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's almost a liter. Everything is bigger in Texas eh.
> 
> When we were in Cancun the margaritas on the resort were 24oz... almost as big as my head and I couldn't finish one. 32oz is crazy.
> 
> View attachment 4318631


yep, but they are sooooooo gooood.........last time i had one it was me and my wife and one of her friends....and we couldn't finish it.......i felt good, wife felt good, her friend well let just say she didn't finish the night....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 16, 2019)

I'd probably puke on the floor, embarrass everyone then have to be carried out.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 16, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd probably puke on the floor, embarrass everyone then have to be carried out.


naw.....get something in the tummy and your good......fresh caldo maybe, or maybe some jevos rancheros....and ur good to go.....


----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> How did you know where to find it?


I just lay very quietly and waited for it to come to me.


----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2019)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4318596


my mom in law sent taht pic to my wife... she doesn't know I grow...I hope.

There is no part of booze that is recreational for me.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 16, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol. It's one of my favorite fish and I haven't had it for quite a while. I'm also a bit bored of salmon and felt like splurging. You don't like sea bass?


I was just poking at you - thought the post below might have given you the idea.



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ok, the "what's for dinner" thread seems to be accessible atm so here's some food porn.
> Fresh Black rock bass w/ all the accoutrements.
> 
> View attachment 4318406 View attachment 4318408 View attachment 4318409


----------



## Hempire828 (Apr 16, 2019)

Today I managed to fuck my mainlining up


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 16, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was just poking at you - thought the post below might have given you the idea.


I totally missed htat post. I guess today is bass day.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 16, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I totally missed htat post. I guess today is bass day.


No I saw that earlier and liked it... not enough salad on this forum.  Must have been subliminal.


----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> Today I managed to fuck my mainlining up


No mistakes, just happy accidents.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 16, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd probably puke on the floor, embarrass everyone then have to be carried out.


Gotta go expert mode - puke on the ceiling


----------



## too larry (Apr 16, 2019)

I got a few downed trees out to the road, and found space for all of the Armenian cucumbers but three. Still need to deal with the rest of the sprouts.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 16, 2019)

finished mowing the lawn today after pulling the mower out of the garage it's been stored in since fall.. got some gas for it on sunday and started on first pull.. was way too humid though on sunday to mow the whole thing, so i did about 3/4's of it on sunday and had to finish the rest up today.. was much cooler with much less humidity, which made for pleasant mowing.. after that walked the poopy per usual standards.


----------



## raratt (Apr 16, 2019)

Spent the afternoon with the grandkids while Gram went with their mother to get the staples out of her scalp. (long story) Eldest G daughter did her best to wear out Roxy the pup by "walking" her with her tug rope. Dinner is fridge grazing. Time for suds and some smoke.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 16, 2019)

@ANC though you might like this lol. 

got my sunflower seeds in today they are smaller then i thought but then again they are dwarf sunflowers. off tomorrow and got a bunch of good news as well. very excited


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 16, 2019)

ANC said:


> I just lay very quietly and waited for it to come to me.


That's how I caught my ex wife


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 16, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> you and your partner in crime need to come my way for the margarita pour off they have down here.....now there some margaritas......
> 
> there also a resturant down my way that sells a margarita, and they literally tell you, you can only have one cause it' 32oz's of goodness.....


How much is actual booze tho? I'll start with two.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 16, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd probably puke on the floor, embarrass everyone then have to be carried out.


lol this actually happened to me at an izakaya beers are $6 a pitcher only which is cheap for restaurant beers and how much oz the pitchers are. downed 2 pitchers alone and puked all over the table. it was busy as well as usual so lots of people around us. my friend was like "LETS GTFO!" i wasn't even drunk though. for some reason beer always makes my stomach hurt think it's the co2 because if i take shots i can take a lot and nothing but if i drink a few beers i am bound to puke especially if i take them one after another


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 17, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> lol this actually happened to me at an izakaya beers are $6 a pitcher only which is cheap for restaurant beers and how much oz the pitchers are. downed 2 pitchers alone and puked all over the table. it was busy as well as usual so lots of people around us. my friend was like "LETS GTFO!" i wasn't even drunk though. for some reason beer always makes my stomach hurt think it's the co2 because if i take shots i can take a lot and nothing but if i drink a few beers i am bound to puke especially if i take them one after another


lol gross. I can honestly say I've never gotten sick _*inside*_ a bar or club. I've turned into a baby giraffe too many times to count.


----------



## ANC (Apr 17, 2019)

I can keep my drink in, but I try to always take MDMA outdoors... I have a silly stomach.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 17, 2019)

Watched all of James Cordon's spill your guts or fill your guts clips this morning. I can die happy now having watched Jon Hamm eat bull penis.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 17, 2019)

Spread compost and mulch for 6 hours yesterday. Should be able to get the last of it done today if my shoulder holds up. I tweaked it last week moving a plow blade and now it fucking kills me in certain positions.

Up early today, forgot to get the trash out last night so I had to scramble to get it done, truck pulled up as I was walking back up to the house. Cut my hair down, trimmed my beard and mustache, shaved my jiggly bits and showers, clean and cool now. Just had breakfast and getting ready to go food shopping.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 17, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> That's how I caught my ex wife


More catch and release shit. Look you caught it fair and square. It's yours, EAT IT!


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> More catch and release shit. Look you caught it fair and square. It's yours, EAT IT!


Probably used a barbless hook too, sheesh

Up your hooker game, @Singlemalt


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 17, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> More catch and release shit. Look you caught it fair and square. It's yours, EAT IT!


----------



## raratt (Apr 17, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Spread compost and mulch


That is my plan for today, I don't have 6 hrs worth of work though. Need to till it in also in my main veggie garden.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> That is my plan for today, I don't have 6 hrs worth of work though. Need to till it in also in my main veggie garden.


Mine too now that I've got shopping done. I have another 10+ hrs, easy, of mixing and spreading compost on the existing gardens. Then I want to prep an area for a grape trellis. First, a bowl of Chemdawg.


----------



## ANC (Apr 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> Need to till it in also in my main veggie garden.


Thought you were talking about the hooker there for a sec,.


----------



## raratt (Apr 17, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Chemdawg.


I grew Chemdawg 4 for my first grow, I'm not a fan of it. My nicotine abused lungs finds it really harsh. I am hoping my current girls will be more to my liking.


----------



## ANC (Apr 17, 2019)

some terps are super harsh.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 17, 2019)

took a shower, dropped off the dog to daycare, ate breakfast, had a cup off coffee although it was too sweet. now just relaxing. got to check on the plants and then probably just play sekiro all day im off today not much i can really do storming outside and just waiting for my harvest to finish so i can start these damn sunflowers. got about 10-13 pots going into my tent hopefully they will all fit


----------



## raratt (Apr 17, 2019)

ANC said:


> hooker


That is not what they spread. I think I'll wait a day for the compost to dry a bit before I till it so it doesn't clump up. Son's potatoes look really good.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4319155 View attachment 4319156 View attachment 4319157
> That is not what they spread. I think I'll wait a day for the compost to dry a bit before I till it so it doesn't clump up. Son's potatoes look really good.


nice yard ours is weird it's a bunch of long rectangle plots scattered around the entire house 3 long rectangles would be 4 but got paved over. what you growing there looks like corn?


----------



## raratt (Apr 17, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> corn?


Garlic. My yard is pizza slice shaped, 145 feet across the back, 90 in front if I remember correctly.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> Garlic. My yard is pizza slice shaped, 145 feet across the back, 90 in front if I remember correctly.


oh nice lol thought it was corn XD never really see many people growing garlic here.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 17, 2019)

I noticed that my internet year term just ended, so my xfinity plan jumped from $30 to $70 per month. I know the exact procedure after years of this bullshit. I first call customer service, sweet little girl who, of course, couldn't do anything for me. Next, I ask to be connected to Customer Solutions, which is the call center they send you to when you threaten to cancel. The customer service girl tells me they won't be able to lower my rate, either. I tell her that despite hearing that statement every year, I manage to have them do just that. I finally get transferred to Customer Solutions, and this more experienced lady tells me that despite me looking at the $30 offer on xfinity's own site for my area, there was nothing she could do. I then told her that she's been great, and asked for her supervisor. 'My supervisor won't be able to lower your bill to that offer', I thank her and insist on the supervisor. Now begins the game of who blinks first. After waiting for about 40 minutes of searching for the mythical supervisor, with periodic check-ins to see if I was still on the line, my agent magically comes back to me and says that her supervisor approved the offer for the $30 per month. What a fucking surprise. These companies know that it costs about 10x more to acquire a new customer than to retain a current one, yet they still treat existing customers like shit. Anyhoo, saved a bunch of $, glad I only have to deal with these morons once a year...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 17, 2019)

Lol! I have to do that shit too Tyler. It’s painful. Sometimes I get lucky and find the most cool hooker upper first go. Gladly give 5 stars if they can just do it. In fact I don’t know what the hell he did for me but I’m totally stoked cuz my bill Verizon dropped 25 bucks now and I was only asking for 10. I hope it stays that way. Have a good night amigo!


tyler.durden said:


> I noticed that my internet year term just ended, so my xfinity plan jumped from $30 to $70 per month. I know the exact procedure after years of this bullshit. I first call customer service, sweet little girl who, of course, couldn't do anything for me. Next, I ask to be connected to Customer Solutions, which is the call center they send you to when you threaten to cancel. The customer service girl tells me they won't be able to lower my rate, either. I tell her that despite hearing that statement every year, I manage to have them do just that. I finally get transferred to Customer Solutions, and this more experienced lady tells me that despite me looking at the $30 offer on xfinity's own site for my area, there was nothing she could do. I then told her that she's been great, and asked for her supervisor. 'My supervisor won't be able to lower your bill to that offer', I thank her and insist on the supervisor. Now begins the game of who blinks first. After waiting for about 40 minutes of searching for the mythical supervisor, with periodic check-ins to see if I was still on the line, my agent magically comes back to me and says that her supervisor approved the offer for the $30 per month. What a fucking surprise. These companies know that it costs about 10x more to acquire a new customer than to retain a current one, yet they still treat existing customers like shit. Anyhoo, saved a bunch of $, glad I only have to deal with these morons once a year...


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 17, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Went to work today to find I couldn’t do anything because the engineer knocked backed the welders work. Went home to find everyone out had 4 hours without the family. So I blazed up watered the veggies, watched American Gods and had a nap it was awesome.



You forgot to mention the fapping to loud porn. We know what's up, we're all friends here


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 17, 2019)

harvested my grow maybe a week early. planted my sunflower army. check it out in my sig if you want. productive day just gotta wait for these damn things to pop. im expecting them to pop around 4-6 days


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 17, 2019)

I tho


tyler.durden said:


> You forgot to mention the fapping to loud porn. We know what's up, we're all friends here


I thought that went with out saying hahahahaha


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> Garlic. My yard is pizza slice shaped, 145 feet across the back, 90 in front if I remember correctly.


Average overnight temps last month and a half?


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 18, 2019)

Built a chicken run today scored a free coop water and feeding containers. Picked up five 14-16 week old hen’s for $40, should apparently start laying in 5ish weeks. Unless I scored a whole bunch of roosters, then I’ll be eating roast chicken lol. Kids love em, they will spend there days scratching up our backyard.


----------



## ANC (Apr 18, 2019)

Had a nap, took a bath, got new socks and underpants on and feeling too fancy for working now.
Gotta go fetch my wife from work soon and go by the grow shop to stock up on ferts for the flowering season.


----------



## 420God (Apr 18, 2019)

I'm navigating around flooded out roads looking for submerged deer carcasses plugging culverts.
 
 
I use to like Spring.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 18, 2019)

Having one of _those_ days. Walking around the grocery store this morning thinking to myself it smells minty fresh in here. Got to the checkout and the cashier points out the big glob of white stuff in my hair.  FML... it was toothpaste.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 18, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Having one of _those_ days. Walking around the grocery store this morning thinking to myself it smells minty fresh in here. Got to the checkout and the cashier points out the big glob of white stuff in my hair.  FML... it was toothpaste.


could have been something a lot worse....


----------



## 420God (Apr 18, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> could have been something a lot worse....


Like gum?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 18, 2019)

I'm sure everyone who saw me thought it was something a lot worse


----------



## lokie (Apr 18, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm sure everyone who saw me thought it was something a lot worse


----------



## raratt (Apr 18, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Average overnight temps last month and a half?


In the 40's.


----------



## raratt (Apr 18, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Having one of _those_ days. Walking around the grocery store this morning thinking to myself it smells minty fresh in here. Got to the checkout and the cashier points out the big glob of white stuff in my hair.  FML... it was toothpaste.









Edit: Just a bit late...


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 18, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Having one of _those_ days. Walking around the grocery store this morning thinking to myself it smells minty fresh in here. Got to the checkout and the cashier points out the big glob of white stuff in my hair.  FML... it was toothpaste.


Thank you for the public service message. I have to go grocery shopping today too.


----------



## lokie (Apr 18, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Having one of _those_ days. *Walking around the grocery store *this morning thinking to myself it smells minty fresh in here. Got to the checkout and the cashier points out the big glob of white stuff in my hair.  FML... it was toothpaste.





curious2garden said:


> Thank you for the public service message. I have to *go grocery shopping* today too.


Ever get hit on at the grocery?






Stories are heard about the serendipitous hook ups, I just don't know of anyone actually getting lucky on aisle 5.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 18, 2019)

lokie said:


> Ever get hit on at the grocery?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't aisle 5 where the dog food is?


----------



## lokie (Apr 18, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Isn't aisle 5 where the dog food is?


I'm not too picky. I shop the scratch and dent as well as the discontinued aisles too.

Sometimes all I'm interested in is a snack.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you for the public service message. I have to go grocery shopping today too.


I wish I had the type of personality that would have allowed me to take it out of my hair and eat it instead of embarrassment. the reaction would be priceless. You're much more outgoing than I am. 



lokie said:


> Ever get hit on at the grocery?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope not once. I always do grocery shopping early in the morning so there's almost nobody there but me and old people.


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 18, 2019)

Nothing at all....one must relax during Easter...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 18, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wish I had the type of personality that would have allowed me to take it out of my hair and eat it instead of embarrassment. the reaction would be priceless. You're much more outgoing than I am.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope not once. I always do grocery shopping early in the morning so there's almost nobody there but me and old people.







i've used this line a couple of times...once got me a laugh...once got me almost arrested...in the parking lot, in the back of her car....


----------



## raratt (Apr 18, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> old people


The old dudes are there to pick up a gray haired babe to get freaky with.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> The old dudes are there to pick up a gray haired babe to get freaky with.


that's why i'm there....
and i need poptarts...


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 18, 2019)

lokie said:


> Ever get hit on at the grocery?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once upon a time I almost did. I shop at the commissary and my hub had just got off work and was wearing his Class A uniform. Most of the guys in the commissary were also in Class A too, but I never gave that much thought prior to this.

I was looking for something on the aisle and out of my peripheral vision I identified what looked the size and shape and correct attire for hub. I sidled up and pressed full length up against him while still visually searching for the elusive item.

A moment later I realized the guy wasn't hugging me instead he was stiff as a board. At that point I looked up and realized that this wasn't my hub. He smiled tentatively and asked if I'd like to go out for a drink.

At that point my hub came back around from the other aisle after realizing I was still on a previous aisle, to this little vignette. Come to think of it hub didn't speed ahead anymore LOL


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Isn't aisle 5 where the dog food is?


LOL ouch, actually for me it was the feminine products aisle.


Laughing Grass said:


> I wish I had the type of personality that would have allowed me to take it out of my hair and eat it instead of embarrassment. the reaction would be priceless. You're much more outgoing than I am.
> ......snip.....


You have something to look forward to in your mid 30's. As you age your give a shit factor increases in direct proportion, enjoy it. You will also need less time to dress as you realize the enemy of good is better.


----------



## 420God (Apr 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Once upon a time I almost did. I shop at the commissary and my hub had just got off work and was wearing his Class A uniform. Most of the guys in the commissary were also in Class A too, but I never gave that much thought prior to this.
> 
> I was looking for something on the aisle and out of my peripheral vision I identified what looked the size and shape and correct attire for hub. I sidled up and pressed full length up against him while still visually searching for the elusive item.
> 
> ...


I don't grab my wife's ass anymore in public because of a similar situation. Glad I got a smile and not a slap but still...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 18, 2019)

FML


----------



## icetech (Apr 18, 2019)

Still alive... sooo.. have no been able to accomplish the only thing i want yet again...


----------



## raratt (Apr 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> give a shit factor increases


I believe that should be decreases, not that I give a shit...


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 18, 2019)

420God said:


> I don't grab my wife's ass anymore in public because of a similar situation. Glad I got a smile and not a slap but still...


If he'd looked like you I'd have said yes to that drink.



raratt said:


> I believe that should be decreases, not that I give a shit...


Probably


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 18, 2019)

For the record: I blame myself for this.

Typically, about every 6 to 8 weeks, I take my wife's car for a drive to check it out and make sure everything is on the up and up. But due to yet more surgery on my part (my 2nd back surgery a few months ago) I've not been able to do that over the last few months until now.

My wife is Russian. A well-to-do Russian. She doesn't do cars. Hell, she doesn't even do warning lights. She's the type of lady that if a warning light came on that said, "*THERE IS NO WATER AT ALL IN THE RADIATOR!!! FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THAT IS HOLY, PULL THE FUCK OVER!!!*" she would ignore it.

So about 3 days ago I went to take her car for a drive to check it out (it's a 2014 Volvo S60 loaded) and didn't make it out of the driveway before I heard the heart stopping grind of the brakes.

I didn't even look. I parked it, gave her the keys to my car, and ordered all new brakes all the way around which I did today.

Ladies and gentlemen, children of all ages, I give you what was left of the passenger side rear brake pads:


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 18, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> For the record: I blame myself for this.
> 
> Typically, about every 6 to 8 weeks, I take my wife's car for a drive to check it out and make sure everything is on the up and up. But due to yet more surgery on my part (my 2nd back surgery a few months ago) I've not been able to do that over the last few months until now.
> 
> ...


If something got between that pad and rotor you may need a new rotor.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> If something got between that pad and rotor you may need a new rotor.


You don't replace just pads on a Volvo. You can't even turn the rotors. It's strictly forbidden by law. You replace it all.

Total I spent: 190 dollars. What they charge at a garage: around 1,000 dollars.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 18, 2019)

New insp. stickers today.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 18, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4319618
> New insp. stickers today.


I wish Georgia still did inspections. Hell, half the cars on the roads here are death traps. No bumpers, bald tires, no lights...the list is endless.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 18, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> FML


That's the pits when that happens.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 18, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> old people.





raratt said:


> The old dudes


lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 18, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> lol


They'll be happy when they get there, I guarantee it .


----------



## ANC (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 18, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've used this line a couple of times...once got me a laugh...once got me almost arrested...in the parking lot, in the back of her car....


Lol. A guy once asked me if I wanted a raisin, when I said no he said how about a date.  Made me laugh, not the response he wanted methinks... he's probably still single.



raratt said:


> The old dudes are there to pick up a gray haired babe to get freaky with.


I can almost smell the lidocaine. Do you think gray haired babes remove their adult diapers and seductively hang them from the bedpost? I'm sure there's a pornhub channel with all the answers.



curious2garden said:


> You have something to look forward to in your mid 30's. As you age your give a shit factor increases in direct proportion, enjoy it. You will also need less time to dress as you realize the enemy of good is better.


That's good 'cause I'm not at all looking forward to turning 30. My neurosis is a lot less than it was when I was in my late teens, early twenties. It would be nice to just not give a shit.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 18, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's good 'cause I'm not at all looking forward to turning 30. My neurosis is a lot less than it was when I was in my late teens, early twenties. It would be nice to just not give a shit.


 What the hell do Canadians have to be neurotic about?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 18, 2019)

New tires on wife's Jeep today for $228 with $400 deduction for prorated warranty. They use full MSRP to calculate, new ones are actually around $400 here without a claim.

38,000 mile Jeep Patriot starting it's 3rd set of tires, can't get to 20,000.

Same tires, same warranty, I guess it'll always have Continental True Contacts with warranty claims at this point.

Nice tires for 18,000 miles and the real reason why Continental tire buyers always repeat? Lol.


----------



## raratt (Apr 18, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> remove their adult diapers


What does a 90 year old woman taste like?








Depends...


----------



## raratt (Apr 18, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> What the hell do Canadians have to be neurotic about?


Global warming.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 18, 2019)

Got the last of my veggie garden rows composted and mulched yesterday. Today I worked on my 2nd hugelkultur, which I started last fall, flipped all the sod I cut out on top and covered it in compost. I just want it to get a good rain to settle everything and then I'll fill the holes and mulch it. I had to dip into my newer compost pile to finish it, which wasn't close to done, and I still have another 50ft, or so, of rows I want to compost and then whatever I need for the new grape beds. For now I'm gonna dig up my old garden plot that I'm turning turning back into open yard and use that. It's not quite compost, but it's been heavily amended over the last ten years and is rich, black soil. Not sure what I'm gonna do after that. Gotta get back out there, it's supposed to start raining tomorrow and rain for 2-3 days. I'm not shoveling dirt after that for a couple days until it dries. I really wish I had bought a tractor with a bucket years ago when I had the money. At least the manual labor is keeping me more fit, hopefully counteracting my horrible diet a little.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 18, 2019)

$150 on keno today on a 10 dollar bet. Glad I decided to stop for lunch.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 18, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Got the last of my veggie garden rows composted and mulched yesterday. Today I worked on my 2nd hugelkultur, which I started last fall, flipped all the sod I cut out on top and covered it in compost. I just want it to get a good rain to settle everything and then I'll fill the holes and mulch it. I had to dip into my newer compost pile to finish it, which wasn't close to done, and I still have another 50ft, or so, of rows I want to compost and then whatever I need for the new grape beds. For now I'm gonna dig up my old garden plot that I'm turning turning back into open yard and use that. It's not quite compost, but it's been heavily amended over the last ten years and is rich, black soil. Not sure what I'm gonna do after that. Gotta get back out there, it's supposed to start raining tomorrow and rain for 2-3 days. I'm not shoveling dirt after that for a couple days until it dries. I really wish I had bought a tractor with a bucket years ago when I had the money. At least the manual labor is keeping me more fit, hopefully counteracting my horrible diet a little.


I'd love to see pics of the hugelkultur now and subsequent progression


----------



## raratt (Apr 18, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> last of my veggie garden rows composted and mulched yesterday.


I still have one to do, my main veggie garden's soil looks much happier now. Need to get more mulch for the other one. Cleaned up my hiding place under the oak tree. I need to scrounge some expanded metal to fix my firepit, it has rotted out over the years. Tea tree is about finished blooming.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 18, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> What the hell do Canadians have to be neurotic about?


a large country to their south that seems to have the attitude that Canada is a deep freeze storage unit for when shit goes bad down south?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 18, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> You don't replace just pads on a Volvo. You can't even turn the rotors. It's strictly forbidden by law. You replace it all.
> 
> Total I spent: 190 dollars. What they charge at a garage: around 1,000 dollars.


If you bother to reread my post you will notice I did NOT suggest turning the rotors (you shouldn't because they are cross cut), instead I suggested you may need to replace them. As for being required by law to replace rotors and pads together please quote that section of the law.

PS Sorry about your spinal surgery was it for pain or loss of motor function? I hope you are doing better now.


----------



## Novabudd (Apr 18, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> What the hell do Canadians have to be neurotic about?


Justine Trudope . Apologetic fake fucker.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 18, 2019)

^^LOL


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 18, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd love to see pics of the hugelkultur now and subsequent progression


The new hugel is on the left. It's about 20ft long, 5ft wide at the base and about 3ft high. My first hugel is on the right, it's about a year old, maybe year and a half? Don't remember if I built it in the fall or the spring. It was the same size but it's gotten wider with settling and adding compost. The old one has 2 varieties of asparagus along the top. I want to get some strawberries for the sides this year and a couple dwarf apple trees on the ends next year. The new ones getting squash, melon and beans this year. They next year some type of berries and another perennial vegetable, then plum trees after that. You can see my pile of chips from the oaks I had taken down last August to the left (it was twice as big a week ago) which I'm cutting my compost with and using for mulch. Those oaks are the bases of both hugels. There's also the start of a pile of wood for the next hugel. I still need to drop a larger tree for the base of that one. It's hard to tell from the pics but that ground sits about 1 1/2ft below the driveway I'm standing on and usually floods this time of year, which is why I went with this style of raised garden. There's also a narrow, ground level, bed that's hard to see running that fence for about 50ft where I plant my mammoth sunflowers. 

 
Here's my main veg garden. 20 x 50ish? Same issue as the other side, it floods so I built mounds. They're just dirt and compost I keep layering, I don't till anymore unless I'm breaking sod. That's about 4-6"of compost and about 2"of wood chip on each row. That fence also has a small bed running the length with mixed perennials to attract pollinators. And also my sad looking fig tree and my blueberry bush I need to stake out.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 18, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> The new hugel is on the left. It's about 20ft long, 5ft wide at the base and about 3ft high. My first hugel is on the right, it's about a year old, maybe year and a half? Don't remember if I built it in the fall or the spring. It was the same size but it's gotten wider with settling and adding compost. The old one has 2 varieties of asparagus along the top. I want to get some strawberries for the sides this year and a couple dwarf apple trees on the ends next year. The new ones getting squash, melon and beans this year. They next year some type of berries and another perennial vegetable, then plum trees after that. You can see my pile of chips from the oaks I had taken down last August to the left (it was twice as big a week ago) which I'm cutting my compost with and using for mulch. Those oaks are the bases of both hugels. There's also the start of a pile of wood for the next hugel. I still need to drop a larger tree for the base of that one. It's hard to tell from the pics but that ground sits about 1 1/2ft below the driveway I'm standing on and usually floods this time of year, which is why I went with this style of raised garden. There's also a narrow, ground level, bed that's hard to see running that fence for about 50ft where I plant my mammoth sunflowers.
> View attachment 4319807
> View attachment 4319808
> Here's my main veg garden. 20 x 50ish? Same issue as the other side, it floods so I built mounds. They're just dirt and compost I keep layering, I don't till anymore unless I'm breaking sod. That's about 4-6"of compost and about 2"of wood chip on each row. That fence also has a small bed running the length with mixed perennials to attract pollinators. And also my sad looking fig tree and my blueberry bush I need to stake out.
> ...


Sweet! Thank you. Nice set up, serious thought behind it


----------



## too larry (Apr 18, 2019)

I worked all day yesterday {on my day off}. Chainsawed several of the leaning pines where the wife's she shed is going to go. Got a few out to the road. Raked 2-3 'Bota loads of pinestraw. Mulched most of the blueberry bushes, transplanted Indian Broad beans and strung soaker hoses. Not sure if it was yesterday, but got the 3 best Pruden's Purple tomatoes transplanted into a kiddie pool. Then at a much slower pace, and with more breaks for safety meetings, worked at the camp until late.

Today I wasn't worth a fuck. I watered the bean transplants. Took a nap and washed dishes.

Speaking of Sandhill. . . . . . Check out that dirt. Each hill of beans has a shovel of mushroom compost added.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 18, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Sweet! Thank you. Nice set up, serious thought behind it


No problem. I'm on year two of what I originally called a 5 year plan, probably going to be more like 6 or 7. First I wanted to get my gardens in. Most of its done, but I still want to do a 30-40ft grape trellis this year. Then I have at least 2 more hugels I want to build and they'll all be permacultured with berries, perennial veggies and fruit trees eventually. Should have all the gardens built by end of next year. Then a chicken coop and chickens/ducks in the next 2 years. Then I want to clear an area to raise a hog or 2 if the chickens work out. And at some point I'm hoping to get my hands on a backhoe to dig a small pond. I'll do it by hand if I have to, but I really don't want to with the rocks around here. After that it's all, hopefully, just maintenance.


----------



## too larry (Apr 18, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> No problem. I'm on year two of what I originally called a 5 year plan, probably going to be more like 6 or 7. First I wanted to get my gardens in. Most of its done, but I still want to do a 30-40ft grape trellis this year. Then I have at least 2 more hugels I want to build and they'll all be permacultured with berries, perennial veggies and fruit trees eventually. Should have all the gardens built by end of next year. Then a chicken coop and chickens/ducks in the next 2 years. Then I want to clear an area to raise a hog or 2 if the chickens work out. And at some point I'm hoping to get my hands on a backhoe to dig a small pond. I'll do it by hand if I have to, but I really don't want to with the rocks around here. After that it's all, hopefully, just maintenance.


We scraped out a couple of ponds with a box-blade before we got a backhoe. Not as deep as the rest, but they still hold water.

Well they would if there was water going into them. It's been six months now our well is kicking out water somewhere between the wellhead and the ponds. I just hope the wellhead didn't get busted up. Another of the projects that I need to carve out time for.


----------



## raratt (Apr 18, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> do it by hand


Dynamite. lol. I have always wanted to play with some of that. (with some professional assistance)


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> Dynamite. lol. I have always wanted to play with some of that. (with some professional assistance)


@Singlemalt 

(no matter how much @cannabineer begs do not let him near the energetic materials)


----------



## raratt (Apr 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> @Singlemalt
> 
> (no matter how much @cannabineer begs do not let him near the energetic materials)


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> @Singlemalt
> 
> (no matter how much @cannabineer begs do not let him near the energetic materials)


About the parenthetical caveat: What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> Dynamite. lol. I have always wanted to play with some of that. (with some professional assistance)


 Back in the day, I made my own. I am sometimes surprised I still have all my digits.


----------



## raratt (Apr 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Back in the day, I made my own. I am sometimes surprised I still have all my digits.


Best I did was making firecrackers with the round caps with glue on them. If you ran a needle through them and stuck them all together, then wrapped them in masking tape with a match at the end as a fuse it worked, mostly.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Back in the day, I made my own. I am sometimes surprised I still have all my digits.


I did too; and do as well. I had to stop for awhile after I learned about shaped charges. I did find out later that Uncle Sam was much more encouraging than my dad was


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Back in the day, I made my own. I am sometimes surprised I still have all my digits.


Yes but your parents are still missing that toilet, now aren't they?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 18, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I did too; and do as well. I had to stop for awhile after I learned about shaped charges. I did find out later that Uncle Sam was much more encouraging than my dad was


Uncles had less to loose.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 18, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I did too; and do as well. I had to stop for awhile after I learned about shaped charges. I did find out later that Uncle Sam was much more encouraging than my dad was


Early on I discovered that if you broke the head off of a "strike anywhere" match that they generally fit into my crossman bb gun.
*Poof* instant fire where ever I wanted it.

Never burned down a neighbors house but not for lack of stupidity.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 18, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I did too; and do as well. I had to stop for awhile after I learned about shaped charges. I did find out later that Uncle Sam was much more encouraging than my dad was


I was working on making a shaped charge when I discontinued my uhm research program. I had this cone of cast lead ...


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yes but your parents are still missing that toilet, now aren't they?


That wet clink sound lives in my memory ...


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 18, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Early on I discovered that if you broke the head off of a "strike anywhere" match that they generally fit into my crossman bb gun.
> *Poof* *instant fire where ever I wanted it*.
> 
> Never burned down a neighbors house but not for lack of stupidity.


@cannabineer didn't your dad have some experience with this?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> @cannabineer didn't your dad have some experience with this?


Remember that pic of St. Stephen's Cathedral? It seems he drew the attention of the firewatch stationed in the spire there. From like a mile and a half away.
I recall (as dad told it) the smoke coming from an attempt to react calcium metal with elemental phosphorus. That's my kind of chemistry. Thump smoke stink. Yeehaw.


----------



## raratt (Apr 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> missing that toilet


If done correctly there would be no evidence that toilet ever existed.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> If done correctly there would be no evidence that toilet ever existed.


The toilet-shaped hole in the fabric of reality would have pointed a very Poe-ish finger at me. The Telltale Fart Catcher.


----------



## raratt (Apr 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> The toilet-shaped hole in the fabric of reality would have pointed a very Poe-ish finger at me. The Telltale Fart Catcher.


----------



## raratt (Apr 18, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> "strike anywhere" match


My brother made a match head launcher with a clothespin somehow, I thought it was cool. He is 10 years older. He also showed me how a match burns twice, asshole...


----------



## raratt (Apr 18, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> crossman bb gun


I'm going to have to try that with my .177 now.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 18, 2019)

made it home with a flat tire and low on gas lol. almost got some serious road rage bunch of idiots on the freeway. seen 3 people trying to merge by forcing their way in without using their blinkers. one of um couldn't make up his mind after trying to merge last minute in my lane and almost caused me to hit him/crash. almost hit this girl in the front of me swerving on the road cause she was fixing her hair and then began to speed up and stomped on the breaks so i almost hit her.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> I'm going to have to try that with my .177 now.


Sodium chlorate and Vaseline plus a smidge of sulfur makes a paste that I've loaded into the skirts of .177 pellets. Fired skirt-first at a rock or piece of steel these tended to go bang on impact. Never had one screw my barrel ... wonder how lucky I was there.


----------



## ANC (Apr 18, 2019)

that only starts at 40


----------



## raratt (Apr 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Sodium chlorate and Vaseline plus a smidge of sulfur makes a paste that I've loaded into the skirts of .177 pellets. Fired skirt-first at a rock or piece of steel these tended to go bang on impact. Never had one screw my barrel ... wonder how lucky I was there.


It could have been worse, a .22 pellet gun.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> *Sodium chlorate and Vaseline* plus a smidge of sulfur makes a paste that I've loaded into the skirts of .177 pellets. Fired skirt-first at a rock or piece of steel these tended to go bang on impact. Never had one screw my barrel ... wonder how lucky I was there.


F'n still can't believe that got you a Ph.D.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> F'n still can't believe that got you a Ph.D.


with a ... pellet


----------



## raratt (Apr 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> F'n still can't believe that got you a Ph.D.


Dr. Canna, sounds like a soft drink.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> Dr. Canna, sounds like a soft drink.


But do you mix it with vodka or gin?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> But do you mix it with vodka or gin?


Yes


----------



## raratt (Apr 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> But do you mix it with vodka or gin?


I see it as a Bourbon mixer...


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> Dr. Canna, sounds like a soft drink.


Now (ironically) in bottles


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Now (ironically) in bottles


With CFCs


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> With CFCs


"New! Improooooved!1! Half the DDT but twice the flavor!"


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 18, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> made it home with a flat tire and low on gas lol. almost got some serious road rage bunch of idiots on the freeway. seen 3 people trying to merge by forcing their way in without using their blinkers. one of um couldn't make up his mind after trying to merge last minute in my lane and almost caused me to hit him/crash. almost hit this girl in the front of me swerving on the road cause she was fixing her hair and then began to speed up and stomped on the breaks so i almost hit her.


sounds hairy


----------



## raratt (Apr 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> "New! Improooooved!1! Half the DDT but twice the flavor!"


Damn FDA with their rules against using coca as a ingredient.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> Damn FDA with their rules against using coca as a ingredient.


At least that left a good slogan for Bounty Towels


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> But do you mix it with vodka or gin?


Sapphire & a dash of lime of course


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 18, 2019)

watered my sunflowers i looked at 1 seed as i accidentally thought i washed away the seed but i found it and it's swollen looked like it was growing as well maybe by tomorrow they will sprout


----------



## raratt (Apr 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Bounty Towels


I admit, that took me a moment.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> I admit, that took me a moment.


Get use to it.
He's our personal Gary Larson.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 18, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Get use to it.
> He's our personal Gary Larson.


That made my day.

I think of Gary Larson as one of humor's reference standards. You paid me a huge compliment, and I thank you.


----------



## raratt (Apr 18, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Get use to it.
> He's our personal Gary Larson.


I like it, keeps my brain agile.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yes but your parents are still missing that toilet, now aren't they?


no, my friends parent's were missing their pig shed...and my friend was missing his eyebrows, and we both were missing our hearing for a few days...and we were fortunate all the shrapnel was missing us...


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 18, 2019)

i fuck with this, do you?


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 19, 2019)

Started a veggie garden today 10x20. It will take bit to get to soil good. I’ll live close to the beach so soil is like sand. Luckily I have plenty of horse manure to get in shape. Then I went to the beach with the family.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 19, 2019)

Woke up to calf cramps, just how I love starting my day, .Supposed to rain in the next few hours so I'm scarfing down some eggs, bacon, toast and coffee and gonna try to get to it. I'm sore AF so I don't see too much getting done, if I can get my last flower bed composted I'll be happy.


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 19, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Woke up to calf cramps, just how I love starting my day, .Supposed to rain in the next few hours so I'm scarfing down some eggs, bacon, toast and coffee and gonna try to get to it. I'm sore AF so I don't see too much getting done, if I can get my last flower bed composted I'll be happy.


Magnesium helps me with cramps works a treat and a shit load of weed lol. Enjoy your breakfast mate.I’m off to bed in a minute it’s midnight here lol, I’ve been trimming my ass off


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 19, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Woke up to calf cramps, just how I love starting my day, .Supposed to rain in the next few hours so I'm scarfing down some eggs, bacon, toast and coffee and gonna try to get to it. I'm sore AF so I don't see too much getting done, if I can get my last flower bed composted I'll be happy.


Have banana and a glass of water.

https://m.9gag.com/gag/aVMpVAK/how-ron-swanson-eats-a-banana


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 19, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Started a veggie garden today 10x20. It will take bit to get to soil good. I’ll live close to the beach so soil is like sand. Luckily I have plenty of horse manure to get in shape. Then I went to the beach with the family.View attachment 4319943


 I loved composting horse manure. My record internal temp for the first hot fermentation was 80 degrees C. You could cook a turkey in a pile like that, so long as there's a good enough odor barrier ...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 19, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Started a veggie garden today 10x20. It will take bit to get to soil good. I’ll live close to the beach so soil is like sand. Luckily I have plenty of horse manure to get in shape. Then I went to the beach with the family.View attachment 4319943


dude...that's not a horse....


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 19, 2019)

Began 12/12 flip and went fishing with 10 year old nephew...


----------



## lokie (Apr 19, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> Began 12/12 flip and went fishing with 10 year old nephew...


Does he understand why the light is changed?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 19, 2019)

Morning on this good friday.....hope everyone is having a good one

58F this morning, nice dew on the ground, be in the low 80's this afternoon

Coffee is hot, working on the first cup


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 19, 2019)

Wife found me a nice surprises since she knows i love these....woohoo

now to find a fucking spot.......crap.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 19, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning on this good friday.....hope everyone is having a good one
> 
> 58F this morning, nice dew on the ground, be in the low 80's this afternoon
> 
> Coffee is hot, working on the first cup


we got a small front moving through...high of 65 today, 55 tomorrow, then back into the 70s...but the high 30s saturday night aren't going to help my watermelons and peppers....


----------



## raratt (Apr 19, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning on this good friday.....hope everyone is having a good one
> 
> 58F this morning, nice dew on the ground, be in the low 80's this afternoon
> 
> Coffee is hot, working on the first cup


We are looking at the same temps here with high clouds rolling through. Mornin all.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 19, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> we got a small front moving through...high of 65 today, 55 tomorrow, then back into the 70s...but the high 30s saturday night aren't going to help my watermelons and peppers....


did u plant bells? or hot peppers?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 19, 2019)

this year i started green, banana, jalapenos, thai hot, and tequila sunrise peppers...and of course it turned cold and rainy as soon as i put them out....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 19, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this year i started green, banana, jalapenos, thai hot, and tequila sunrise peppers...and of course it turned cold and rainy as soon as i put them out....


think the green and the jalapenos should be ok, we have a storm come through last wednesday that dropped the temps in the lower 50's here. I have jalapenos and bells out in the main above garden and they seemed ok. Would think those should be ok, never messed with the other in your collection there....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 19, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> think the green and the jalapenos should be ok, we have a storm come through last wednesday that dropped the temps in the lower 50's here. I have jalapenos and bells out in the main above garden and they seemed ok. Would think those should be ok, never messed with the other in your collection there....


they'll be ok, they're just kind of stunted at the moment. i get fooled most years...it turns warm and i'm bored, so i start stuff too early. only got myself to blame, the weather could give a shit what i think about it


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 19, 2019)

lokie said:


> Does he understand why the light is changed?


Northern Lights Savings Time


----------



## raratt (Apr 19, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> thai hot


I grew some of those and the plant was more red from the peppers than green from the leaves. I ended up with about 3 gallons of dried peppers off the one plant..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 19, 2019)

I outran my browser in a foot race.
Sheesh this thing is slow today for some reason.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 19, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Magnesium helps me with cramps works a treat and a shit load of weed lol. Enjoy your breakfast mate.I’m off to bed in a minute it’s midnight here lol, I’ve been trimming my ass off





SSGrower said:


> Have banana and a glass of water.
> 
> https://m.9gag.com/gag/aVMpVAK/how-ron-swanson-eats-a-banana


It was definitely dehydration. I'd been sweating all day yesterday and knew I was dehydrated when I came in for the night. I wanted to get a couple cups of water in me before I went to bed, but I passed out in my chair before I even drank one. I'm just glad it happened when I normally get up and not at 2 in the morning like it usually does.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 19, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they'll be ok, they're just kind of stunted at the moment. i get fooled most years...it turns warm and i'm bored, so i start stuff too early. only got myself to blame, the weather could give a shit what i think about it


I'm fighting the urge to transplant stuff outside myself, my tomatoes are getting huge. It's 75 today, but it might be getting into the upper 30s/ low 40s at night this weekend with heavy rain. I made that mistake last year and we got a late frost that took out my peppers and stunted my tomatoes. I'm gonna try waiting till next weekend to drop seeds and then transplant after the first of the month just so the grounds warm enough. My soil temps over 50 now, so I think after another week I'll be safe.


----------



## ANC (Apr 19, 2019)

My lights also just went off after 12 hours for the first time in a long while. 
So glad to be back on the horse. Fucking mites


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 19, 2019)

Got the last of the compost spread, finally. Trying to decide if I now want to work on the new grape beds, clear a new spot for compost or pick up the small piles of dead wood up that are around the yard. So many options, I think this is gonna take 2 bowls to figure out.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 19, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> think the green and the jalapenos should be ok, we have a storm come through last wednesday that dropped the temps in the lower 50's here. I have jalapenos and bells out in the main above garden and they seemed ok. Would think those should be ok, never messed with the other in your collection there....


Peppers are... hot.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 19, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Peppers are... hot.


u sir are correct, they are....


----------



## ANC (Apr 19, 2019)

don't touch your cooch after touching peppers


----------



## raratt (Apr 19, 2019)

Opened the shorts drawer for the first time this year. Look out Wally World, only 2 pair in there.


----------



## raratt (Apr 19, 2019)

ANC said:


> don't touch your cooch after touching peppers


DO NOT drink beer when handling a large quantity of peppers.


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 19, 2019)

raratt said:


> Opened the shorts drawer for the first time this year. Look out Wally World, only 2 pair in there.


I'm still waiting to open my drawer.. it's only in the 40's here


----------



## lokie (Apr 19, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Peppers are... hot.


 

That's HOT!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 19, 2019)

Started to stir up the truth and got deleted..

What time shall we do the poll?


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 19, 2019)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Started to stir up the truth and got deleted..
> 
> What time shall we do the poll?


 i see that,, that sucks.. I say in two hours


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 19, 2019)

lahadaextranjera said:


> What time shall we do the poll?


stripper? 

bad budman, bad budman


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 19, 2019)

farmerfischer said:


> i see that,, that sucks.. I say in two hours


Yeah it’s too early still.... I’m ready!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 19, 2019)

I went fishing today And then got in a round of golf!


----------



## lokie (Apr 19, 2019)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Yeah it’s too early still.... I’m ready!



























Potential customers are patiently waiting.


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 19, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> dude...that's not a horse....


I thought something was a bit dodgy 
And this is cat has never even caught a mouse


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 19, 2019)

lokie said:


> Potential customers are patiently waiting.


LMAO! Yeah it’s gonna be epic! Need to wait,, it’s too early still..


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 19, 2019)

ANC said:


> that only starts at 40


 This tickled my curiosity because I could not find to what you were referring. Unpack please?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 19, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I thought something was a bit dodgy
> And this is cat has never even caught a mouse
> View attachment 4320216


Just don't let Cat climb the chair rails and mantels.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 19, 2019)

lahadaextranjera said:


> LMAO! Yeah it’s gonna be epic! Need to wait,, it’s too early still..


I go to bed early these days with all this pollen so don't wait to long! I wonder how it got deleted. You know TOS here has changed a great deal.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 19, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning on this good friday.....hope everyone is having a good one
> 
> 58F this morning, nice dew on the ground, be in the low 80's this afternoon
> 
> Coffee is hot, working on the first cup


Started at 30 today.

 
 
Ahhh....Colorado.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 19, 2019)

It’s an achievement that I haven’t smoked all this since yesterday! 
Jungle boys smash it!


----------



## raratt (Apr 19, 2019)

Girls fed, watered, and moved off the milk crates to a raised piece of ply. Grocery shopping done and put away, beer shelf is full. Stick a fork in me, I'm done. The garden can wait for my back to say it is ok to till it.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 19, 2019)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 4320227
> 
> It’s an achievement that I haven’t smoked all this since yesterday!
> Jungle boys smash it!


TLCollective is about an hour and 20 from my house (without traffic).


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 19, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Started at 30 today.
> 
> View attachment 4320225
> View attachment 4320226
> Ahhh....Colorado.


nice view.......where is the beer??


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 19, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Started at 30 today.
> 
> View attachment 4320225
> View attachment 4320226
> Ahhh....Colorado.


 I looked at that and thought that was an odd marijuana plant


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 19, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> nice view.......where is the beer??


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 19, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I looked at that and thought that was an odd marijuana plant


Wormwood.

Edit or mugwort, the buckwheat is probably dead, they are both in there, I would have to confirm, but I think the mugwort is the biger one, wormwood is actually in front of it.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 19, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> TLCollective is about an hour and 20 from my house (without traffic).


I must come over one day! Then you will be on holiday with me!


----------



## raratt (Apr 19, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Just don't let Cat climb the chair rails and mantels.


You should see the size of the yarn ball...


----------



## raratt (Apr 19, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> View attachment 4320254


I like me some Fat Tire.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 19, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> View attachment 4320254


now that's a bucket of beer....lol


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 19, 2019)

raratt said:


> You should see the size of the yarn ball...


 bet it's a mare's nest


----------



## JohnDee (Apr 19, 2019)

Been broke for a week...money came in. Went to grocery store and bought a bottle of Tequila and some lotto tickets...then to the dispo for 1/8 of Blue Dream and a couple of grams of Kif. Solid days work...
JD


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 19, 2019)

hectic and stressful day. got yelled at all day at work and my dad is freaking out over the monthly expenses when he is just looking at a lump sum. honestly though the expenses are not bad the 2 biggest ones are our car payments which are almost paid off. i get paid tomorrow but more then half of it is going towards bills slowly building my income again and then saving up for my own car. trying to figure out what care i want to buy so i have a general idea of how much i should be saving up and then some for other things like insurance and all that. was thinking of a crossover but likely too expensive for me nor do i need all that space since it's just me. was thinking of a truck cause i could use a truck to haul a lot of shit i want to buy or don't need to the dump. likely will just get a regular cheap car nothing special. looking at muscle cars as well but i drive too much so gas wise is going to be expensive


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 20, 2019)

I’m not going to lie, been smoking my ass off all day kids are over at the grandparents for the night. I did some stuff for an hour or 2 like stock the liquor cabinet but it’s 32c I think that’s around 90f so it’s backwoods and a whiskey time


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 20, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=334444390761011


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 20, 2019)

Woke up to this today on my WhatsApp!! My friend is in Cali. Jungle Boys did a seed drop. 
How is this not an achievement? I cannot wait to grow these... omg today is gonna be a good day!


----------



## dangledo (Apr 20, 2019)

Happy 420 fuckers.

72 and sunny with a 100% chance of golf. And weed. Lots of weed.

This dude says what's up.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 20, 2019)

what a cutie, look at those eyes!


----------



## mr_c (Apr 20, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> the chamber one is the one i have......love taken a nug putting it the chamber, and smoke another nug on top it.....then when the nug top is gone, pulled the one out of chamber for an extra added kick.....


We always called that chamber bud


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 20, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Happy 420 fuckers.
> 
> 72 and sunny with a 100% chance of golf. And weed. Lots of weed.
> 
> ...





BarnBuster said:


> what a cutie, look at those eyes!


Oh yes those eyes  What a lady killer.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 20, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I thought something was a bit dodgy
> And this is cat has never even caught a mouse
> View attachment 4320216


i'd get rid of a cat that can't catch a mouse..


----------



## raratt (Apr 20, 2019)

Breeze is a little nipply this morning. 86 yesterday, possible showers today and low 70's. Welcome to spring.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 20, 2019)

raratt said:


> Breeze is a little nipply this morning. 86 yesterday, possible showers today and low 70's. Welcome to spring.


Yesterday 87/54, today predicted 64/37 (high/low)


----------



## JohnDee (Apr 20, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> was thinking of a truck


Mornin' Leth...and happy 4/20,
Ya life can be a bitch sometime. Hassles at work are the worst...but I'm retired so all that is behind me.

Wanted to comment on trucks. Depending on how big a guy you are...the little mini pickups, especially the older ones, are practical, cheap and versatile. My Dad had a diesel one with 5 speed floor shift. A blast to drive but too cramped for me. 
Take care man...
JD


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 20, 2019)

49F this morning and a wakey bakey time......., gonna hit 85 this afternoon....gonna be a nice day.

Finally get to bring out some stuff from the inside garden to get some real light for a couple of days

Coffee is hot.......gonna pay the boys and tell them to go home, see them monday....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 20, 2019)

high of 50 today...back to 80 by tuesday...
my balls feel like slow motion yoyos....up.....down.....up......


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 20, 2019)

JohnDee said:


> Mornin' Leth...and happy 4/20,
> Ya life can be a bitch sometime. Hassles at work are the worst...but I'm retired so all that is behind me.
> 
> Wanted to comment on trucks. Depending on how big a guy you are...the little mini pickups, especially the older ones, are practical, cheap and versatile. My Dad had a diesel one with 5 speed floor shift. A blast to drive but too cramped for me.
> ...


happy 420 and im not really big i drive an altima right now i just could use a truck cause i like to buy some big stuff that never tends to fit in my current car


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## JohnDee (Apr 20, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> happy 420 and im not really big i drive an altima right now i just could use a truck cause i like to buy some big stuff that never tends to fit in my current car


I loved my old truck. 1970 3/4 ton Chevy...ran on propane or gas...I could switch from the cockpit. Had an Alaskan camper I could put on the back. Drove that thing all over US and Mexico. Ooops stoned...
JD


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 20, 2019)

JohnDee said:


> I loved my old truck. 1970 3/4 ton Chevy...ran on propane or gas...I could switch from the cockpit. Had an Alaskan camper I could put on the back. Drove that thing all over US and Mexico. Ooops stoned...
> JD


 The only real pros i got if i get a truck if i can see over our fence making it easy for me to get onto the road cause our house is right next to an extremely busy road nobody lets you in. Cost of gas is gonna be higher as well. I got a whiles more to think about it though but its an option. Im probably going to get something cheap like a sedan or something ita just me dtiving thate why rarely any passengers


----------



## raratt (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 20, 2019)

raratt said:


>


Check out this blokes deck


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 20, 2019)

Finished our Easter egg hunt way to many chocy eggs. Kids loved it now there just CRAZY on sugar.


----------



## 420God (Apr 20, 2019)

Went riding today and got a little muddy.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 20, 2019)

420God said:


> Went riding today and got a little muddy.
> View attachment 4320901


don't forget to write it off as soil aeration


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 20, 2019)

420God said:


> Went riding today and got a little muddy.
> View attachment 4320901


Your wife's superpower is in evidence, not one drop of mud dared stick to her. Now look at the rest of you LOL


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 20, 2019)

got paid today. sucks that i am still broke though cause banks all closed tomorrow. no direct deposit with this company and my bank does mobile banking but im usually getting paid on saturdays and sundays so not like i can deposit it mobile anyways wont go into my account until tuesdays otherwise. just relaxing passing the days buy harvest drying still, sunflowers are doing great 7 out of 10 sprouting so far. 

waiting for my next paycheck now since this one going towards the bills. really can't wait to smoke this harvest i have high hopes for it to be decent


----------



## dangledo (Apr 21, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> what a cutie, look at those eyes!





curious2garden said:


> Oh yes those eyes  What a lady killer.


Those eyes have gotten me many of impromptu cleavage shots

He gets them from his momma.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 21, 2019)

for god's sake people...quit trying to be nice and learn the rules of the road...i realize you are trying to be nice, but the rest of us read the rule book (they give them out for free, you can get it online....) and try to do what it says to do...and you not taking your turn at the intersection throws the whole thing off...if everyone knows and follows the rules, then things go quickly and efficiently, and everyone is aware of what everyone else is going to do...when you decide to be nice, you throw everyone off...like the one tuba player at the half time show that can't keep up with the rest of the marching band.
we appreciate the sentiment, but if you really want to be nice, learn the rules that the rest of us play by, and play by them, as well.

and p.s. ....that lever on the left side of your steering wheel? it will tell people which way you're going to turn, so they don't try to turn the same way at the same time, and kill you...up for right, down for left...and it even turns itself off after you turn (sometimes)...i can operate it with my pinky without taking my left hand off of the wheel, so it ain't hard....


----------



## JohnDee (Apr 21, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> for god's sake people...quit trying to be nice and learn the rules of the road...i realize you are trying to be nice, but the rest of us read the rule book (they give them out for free, you can get it online....) and try to do what it says to do...and you not taking your turn at the intersection throws the whole thing off...if everyone knows and follows the rules, then things go quickly and efficiently, and everyone is aware of what everyone else is going to do...when you decide to be nice, you throw everyone off...like the one tuba player at the half time show that can't keep up with the rest of the marching band.
> we appreciate the sentiment, but if you really want to be nice, learn the rules that the rest of us play by, and play by them, as well.
> 
> and p.s. ....that lever on the left side of your steering wheel? it will tell people which way you're going to turn, so they don't try to turn the same way at the same time, and kill you...up for right, down for left...and it even turns itself off after you turn (sometimes)...i can operate it with my pinky without taking my left hand off of the wheel, so it ain't hard....


Way too many nice drivers in Oregon...hard to get anywhere trying to overcome their incessant politeness.

So I'm with you on that point Rog...
JD


----------



## 420God (Apr 21, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> for god's sake people...quit trying to be nice and learn the rules of the road...i realize you are trying to be nice, but the rest of us read the rule book (they give them out for free, you can get it online....) and try to do what it says to do...and you not taking your turn at the intersection throws the whole thing off...if everyone knows and follows the rules, then things go quickly and efficiently, and everyone is aware of what everyone else is going to do...when you decide to be nice, you throw everyone off...like the one tuba player at the half time show that can't keep up with the rest of the marching band.
> we appreciate the sentiment, but if you really want to be nice, learn the rules that the rest of us play by, and play by them, as well.
> 
> and p.s. ....that lever on the left side of your steering wheel? it will tell people which way you're going to turn, so they don't try to turn the same way at the same time, and kill you...up for right, down for left...and it even turns itself off after you turn (sometimes)...i can operate it with my pinky without taking my left hand off of the wheel, so it ain't hard....


Green Bay had new roundabouts put in a few years ago and a lot of people had no idea how to use them. I watched a few traffic jams from people stopping in the middle of the roundabout to let someone else in.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 21, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> for god's sake people...quit trying to be nice and learn the rules of the road...i realize you are trying to be nice, but the rest of us read the rule book (they give them out for free, you can get it online....) and try to do what it says to do...and you not taking your turn at the intersection throws the whole thing off...if everyone knows and follows the rules, then things go quickly and efficiently, and everyone is aware of what everyone else is going to do...when you decide to be nice, you throw everyone off...like the one tuba player at the half time show that can't keep up with the rest of the marching band.
> we appreciate the sentiment, but if you really want to be nice, learn the rules that the rest of us play by, and play by them, as well.
> 
> and p.s. ....that lever on the left side of your steering wheel? it will tell people which way you're going to turn, so they don't try to turn the same way at the same time, and kill you...up for right, down for left...and it even turns itself off after you turn (sometimes)...i can operate it with my pinky without taking my left hand off of the wheel, so it ain't hard....


If I come up to a 4 way at the same time as other people, I give it a 3 count, if no one moves, I floor it.

Don't forget about people that slow down at the end of on ramps, and my favorite, the ones who just stop traffic just to let side street traffic out, then keep going straight. I've had that happen twice in the last couple months. Talk about infuriating.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 21, 2019)

420God said:


> Green Bay had new roundabouts put in a few years ago and a lot of people had no idea how to use them. I watched a few traffic jams from people stopping in the middle of the roundabout to let someone else in.


When I go to my buddies place at the coast I go through a rotary. Watching all the out of staters that never dealt with them is both funny and terrifying at the same time. They just made it a 2 lane rotary last year, I haven't been through since should be fun.





Won't be an issue for me, lol.


----------



## raratt (Apr 21, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> the ones who just stop traffic


I admit to that one. We have a busy main road going through the middle of town and most people are just passing through. I'll do that so locals can get out on the road. I hate being stuck at a stop when I'm just trying to get to the hardware store on the other side of town.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> I admit to that one. We have a busy main road going through the middle of town and most people are just passing through. I'll do that so locals can get out on the road. I hate being stuck at a stop when I'm just trying to get to the hardware store on the other side of town.


It's one thing when you're downtown, doing maybe 25mph, and want to let someone out because there's tons of traffic. I get that. 

I'm talking doing 40-45mph on a back road, with just a few other cars, and suddenly doing it. The one a couple months ago almost caused a 3 car pileup. The guy behind the asshole who stopped ended up on someone's front lawn and the guy behind him slid into the oncoming lane of traffic, luckily there wasn't any coming. I hope you're not that type.


----------



## raratt (Apr 21, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> not that type.


Nope, I like my back bumper where it is.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 21, 2019)

Hello everyone. That time of year. Been busy. Just thought I would stop in and say hello.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 21, 2019)

Ive been building my real estate business. Ive done everything cash til this point. We are about to go in dept again. Fixing to buy 100+ acres in a good location. Looking to put in some more mobile homes. Would build houses but its cheaper and faster to put in mobile homes. Borrowed enough when we buy I will have enough to buy four more 3 bedroom mobile homes off the rip. Also looking into building an apartment complex.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 21, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> Ive been building my real estate business. Ive done everything cash til this point. We are about to go in dept again. Fixing to buy 100+ acres in a good location. Looking to put in some more mobile homes. Would build houses but its cheaper and faster to put in mobile homes. Borrowed enough when we buy I will have enough to buy four more 3 bedroom mobile homes off the rip. Also looking into building an apartment complex.


Happy Easter and good to see you. Hope this year is great for you. I love your plans.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 21, 2019)

Lethidox said:


>


IDK why, but that made me laugh so hard. "Good luck everybody else!"


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 21, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Happy Easter and good to see you. Hope this year is great for you. I love your plans.


Happy easter. Glad to see all of you. 

Im trying to build something my kids and thier kids can live on.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 21, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> IDK why, but that made me laugh so hard. "Good luck everybody else!"


sadly it is true. so many bad female/asian drivers it isn't even funny. im mostly asian but damn not even i drive like some of them do. my neighbors are from china i believe i always laugh when they are parking because they just ram their chain link fence scratching up the sid eof their cars


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 21, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> Happy easter. Glad to see all of you.
> 
> Im trying to build something my kids and thier kids can live on.


How's your wife doing?


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 21, 2019)

Trying to clean out the garage and got attacked by a goose. Little SOB is holed up next to the tool box.


----------



## JohnDee (Apr 21, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Don't forget about people that slow down at the end of on ramps


Oooh...don't get me started on that one. My Mom did that and one day...with me as a passenger, she stopped at the end of a freeway ramp and then merged right into a huge red semi truck. Last time I ever rode with her...
JD


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 21, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> for god's sake people...quit trying to be nice and learn the rules of the road...i realize you are trying to be nice, but the rest of us read the rule book (they give them out for free, you can get it online....) and try to do what it says to do...and you not taking your turn at the intersection throws the whole thing off...if everyone knows and follows the rules, then things go quickly and efficiently, and everyone is aware of what everyone else is going to do...when you decide to be nice, you throw everyone off...like the one tuba player at the half time show that can't keep up with the rest of the marching band.
> we appreciate the sentiment, but if you really want to be nice, learn the rules that the rest of us play by, and play by them, as well.
> 
> and p.s. ....that lever on the left side of your steering wheel? it will tell people which way you're going to turn, so they don't try to turn the same way at the same time, and kill you...up for right, down for left...and it even turns itself off after you turn (sometimes)...i can operate it with my pinky without taking my left hand off of the wheel, so it ain't hard....


Missed you.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 21, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> How's your wife doing?


She is doing great. Lost more weight. Between cbd and an inversion table her back is doing better. No surgery as of now.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 21, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Trying to clean out the garage and got attacked by a *goose*. Little SOB is holed up next to the tool box.


LOL got your Christmas goose early, did you?

I had picanha, salad and a tasty Sauv Blanc.
 

All with some 
 

My kids brought the pipe back from Mexico  Perfect for Zombie Jesus day 
Frohe Ostern


----------



## raratt (Apr 21, 2019)

Vice channel is running a marathon of Bong Appetite, marijuana cooking shows. Interesting recipes.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 21, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Trying to clean out the garage and got attacked by a goose. Little SOB is holed up next to the tool box.


I suspect the goose needs new rotors
Those high-class Russian swamp geese are tough on rotors


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 21, 2019)

tended to my sunflower babies and idk im feeling tired could just lay down and knock out. i can smell my buds next to me in the closet drying they smell like wet grass though. think they are on day 4. were going to bbq tonight and then tomorrow get shit going again back to work make dat bread


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 21, 2019)

Looks like I ran 2 cyber bullies off RIU!
Stupid fookers started on the wrong member! 
It also appears that someone (miss Percocet) is packing her bags! The other hasn’t posted since I started. So well done on the voting guys! 

Who’s next ?!?


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 21, 2019)

I’m off to a rodeo today my mrs loves here horse’s she is entering the barrel run riding her friends horse because she injured herself and my 4 year old daughter is as well. It’s my daughters first one I’m pretty stoked. I’m all about dirt bikes myself but you have to keep the little ladies in your life happy


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 21, 2019)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Looks like I ran 2 cyber bullies off RIU!
> Stupid fookers started on the wrong member!
> It also appears that someone (miss Percocet) is packing her bags! The other hasn’t posted since I started. So well done on the voting guys!
> 
> Who’s next ?!?


lol i think i know where they went *smirks* came from a forum full of bullies shit got old quick so i left that forum for this one. not as active as the other one but nicer people


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 21, 2019)

New growers be like " what dat mushroom do?"


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 21, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I suspect the goose needs new rotors
> Those high-class Russian swamp geese are tough on rotors


It's the law.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 21, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> It's the law.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 21, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4321416


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 21, 2019)

Mid 70s and sunny in Chi-Town. Went busking at noon for Easter, made about $280 in a little over 3 hours. Also got a gig for this Armenian chick's 40th birthday party in May for $300, so that's a good busking day. Got lots of sun, first time this year. My skin was like, 'Whhhhaaat? Oh yeah... that's nice.' My skin is funny like that. Going out to dinner with my sexy, married, chamber music girl friend. We haven't seen each other in weeks, it will be nice to catch up. She is the very best conversation I have these days, it's a bonus that she's so easy on the eyes. And no, I don't have any nudes of her


----------



## raratt (Apr 21, 2019)

Got the family packs of chicken thighs and breasts separated out and into the freezer. Deboned a ham and cut it into manageable chunks. Made some more of my dry rub because the smoker has been calling my name every time I walk past it, it smells so good. I have the ham, brats, and some thick sliced pork belly that will be smoked tomorrow. Beer shelf is full, for now.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 21, 2019)

It’s literally BBQ weather every where, except here! Even London is hot and sunny!


----------



## raratt (Apr 21, 2019)

Edit: I could not get this to left justify, I give up. (I lied, I couldn't leave it like that.)


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 21, 2019)

[QUOTE="raratt, post: 14858896, member: 999173"
Edit: I could not get this to left justify, I give up.[/QUOTE]
It’s really cold and rainy here. Not good at all.


----------



## raratt (Apr 21, 2019)

lahadaextranjera said:


> [QUOTE="raratt, post: 14858896, member: 999173"
> Edit: I could not get this to left justify, I give up.


It’s really cold and rainy here. Not good at all.[/QUOTE]
We haven't had temps like this since last October, and we are at 140% on rainfall for the year. Once it stops raining it won't rain again until next Sept/Oct or so.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 21, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> Ive been building my real estate business. Ive done everything cash til this point. We are about to go in dept again. Fixing to buy 100+ acres in a good location. Looking to put in some more mobile homes. Would build houses but its cheaper and faster to put in mobile homes. Borrowed enough when we buy I will have enough to buy four more 3 bedroom mobile homes off the rip. Also looking into building an apartment complex.


Seems your zoning laws must be different than mine. Are you alloted water taps when you buy a property like that? Are they mobile or modular homes too? I am looking to get a multi family rental but not ready to choke on a 1M loan.


----------



## ANC (Apr 22, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I don't have any nudes of her


yet


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 22, 2019)

Rodeo was a blast both girls got 5th place, really proud all them and my daughter beat her friend. She even made a point to tell me she did hahaha kids are so funny. Thats what’s sports is about beating you mates lol. I had a hard day drinking beer eating potato skins with chilli and sour cream, you got to do what you got to do.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 22, 2019)

ANC said:


> yet


This is the most fappable so far...





Trying to get my hands on some nice bikini pics she took recently...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 22, 2019)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Looks like I ran 2 cyber bullies off RIU!
> Stupid fookers started on the wrong member!
> It also appears that someone (miss Percocet) is packing her bags! The other hasn’t posted since I started. So well done on the voting guys!
> 
> Who’s next ?!?


What did I miss?


SSGrower said:


> Seems your zoning laws must be different than mine. Are you alloted water taps when you buy a property like that? Are they mobile or modular homes too? I am looking to get a multi family rental but not ready to choke on a 1M loan.


Up until now there have been septic and water on all lots. The new ones dont. The mobile homes are hud certified from the factory. The way it works here I have to put septic in first then have the health dept inspect for the water line. Once they give the ok the water company puts the tap in. 

The laws are favorable for home owners or people in real estate. I can pretty much do all of it myself.


----------



## lokie (Apr 22, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> What did I miss?
> 
> Up until now there have been septic and water on all lots. The new ones dont. The mobile homes are hud certified from the factory. The way it works here I have to put septic in first then have the health dept inspect for the water line. Once they give the ok the water company puts the tap in.
> 
> The laws are favorable for home owners or people in real estate. I can pretty much do all of it myself.


Are the lots on a municipal water supply or does each get a well?


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 22, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> What did I miss?
> 
> Up until now there have been septic and water on all lots. The new ones dont. The mobile homes are hud certified from the factory. The way it works here I have to put septic in first then have the health dept inspect for the water line. Once they give the ok the water company puts the tap in.
> 
> The laws are favorable for home owners or people in real estate. I can pretty much do all of it myself.


IIRC your septic is a leech field, not a city connected water treatment? 

The cost of putting in a water tap is prohibitively expensive here, I need to look further at how the expense breaks out being connected to city sewer vs. leech field. Then its a mater of location location, location to find a lot where its allowed.

Being that it is HUD I take it your rents are fixed and there are no real upgrades for "luxury" items? How long do you have to keep the HUD?


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 22, 2019)

lokie said:


> Are the lots on a municipal water supply or does each get a well?


Using cherries to flavor water?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 22, 2019)

lokie said:


> Are the lots on a municipal water supply or does each get a well?


There is a city water line that runs the main road. I have to put it in from the road to the lots.


SSGrower said:


> IIRC your septic is a leech field, not a city connected water treatment?
> 
> The cost of putting in a water tap is prohibitively expensive here, I need to look further at how the expense breaks out being connected to city sewer vs. leech field. Then its a mater of location location, location to find a lot where its allowed.
> 
> Being that it is HUD I take it your rents are fixed and there are no real upgrades for "luxury" items? How long do you have to keep the HUD?


There is no city septic. It's leech field only. It costs. 

The hud certification on the mobile homes just means they are built to a certain standard. To rent them through hud you have to apply with them and go through another inspection. All of mine are listed and rented with hud. I may put in some that are not.


----------



## 420God (Apr 22, 2019)

Ugh, I think I'm sick. Thought it was allergies from being outside all weekend but now I'm having trouble regulating my body temperature and didn't sleep for shit.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 22, 2019)

Lol he likes it ! 
Grey and miserable weather. Still managed a lap around the park.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 22, 2019)

420God said:


> Green Bay had new roundabouts put in a few years ago and a lot of people had no idea how to use them. I watched a few traffic jams from people stopping in the middle of the roundabout to let someone else in.





JohnDee said:


> Oooh...don't get me started on that one. My Mom did that and one day...with me as a passenger, she stopped at the end of a freeway ramp and then merged right into a huge red semi truck. Last time I ever rode with her...
> JD


my mom would take both hands off of the wheel and cover her face....i learned how to drive with my left hand pretty young...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 22, 2019)

lahadaextranjera said:


> View attachment 4321656
> 
> Lol he likes it !
> Grey and miserable weather. Still managed a lap around the park.


is that a muzzle? i've never muzzled a dog...if people get close enough to him to get bitten, they'll learn...
they all learned to stay out of my bite range...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 22, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> It's the law.


yeah, you can't turn the rotors on european geese or volvos.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 22, 2019)

raratt said:


> Vice channel is running a marathon of Bong Appetite, marijuana cooking shows. Interesting recipes.


yeah i watch that too, some of the stuff they do is pretty interesting, especially in the infusion department...


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 22, 2019)

Morning everyone, hope everyone had a great easter and a very happy 420 day...

mid 50's this morning, gonna be partly cloudy and mid 80's this afternoon

Coffee is on, nice and hot.........


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 22, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> It's the law.


Just invest in a bitchin sound system & you're all good.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 22, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Just invest in a bitchin sound system & you're all good.
> 
> View attachment 4321670


don't tell, "started just a few days ago" kinda thing

coffee is not hitting me yet.......


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 22, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Just invest in a bitchin sound system & you're all good.
> 
> View attachment 4321670


So true. Before Hub worked for the BAR he flipped cars on the side. A cheap paint job, cold a/c and a loud sound system was the recipe for success.


----------



## ANC (Apr 22, 2019)

My mom did that thing where they slam on the brakes for a dog 300 yards up the road in a yard on the opposite side.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 22, 2019)

We drove in this morning and got to watch the sun rise over the city and burn the fog off, then went for a walk on the beach. It's finally starting to feel like spring here!


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 22, 2019)

woke up this morning and people just pissing me off. bout to turn this whole house upside down and start throwing peoples shit away


----------



## raratt (Apr 22, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> We drove in this morning and got to watch the sun rise over the city and burn the fog off, then went for a walk on the beach. It's finally starting to feel like spring here!
> 
> View attachment 4321708


I didn't see the sunrise, my eyelids were in the way.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 22, 2019)

slowly moving in my sisters old room just waiting for her to throw away all her stuff because god forbide i throw something they are saving onto and get bitched at for it. once they give me the heads up im tossing everything in that room only thing im keeping is the bed. should only take me about 2 days max for me to move in though im tossing my bed away since it's old. moving the aquarium, got to more the tent as well and then move my computer stuff all fairly easy yet time consuming to do. clothes and what not is easy i don't got much clothes or anything in my clothes that i really need to move. i got this month and next month to start moving it'll be quick though. that room is bigger because it doesn't have the half bath so i got more space. the only bad thing is that room is hotter. 

i think one of my fishes died; again not an intentional accomplishment but slowly getting closer to getting rid of my aquarium for more space or downgrading to fresh water again so save more money basically. i lost some sort of goby. it was a small one but i never have much luck with them i think they typically starve to death. i do feed a lot i just think they don't like eating in general. it could still be alive hard to tell sometimes they just hiding in their make shift caves thats why. all i got left is my clown fish and puffer that i know of. both look like they are doing okay. clown fish likely to go and puffer likely to die in a few years. i've had the puffer for an extremely long time now at least 10 years. other then that idk this tank is fairly old and abused. bought it used so yea condition isn't the greatest although cheap i had to pay for shipping so i basically paid the same price as a new one which goes for $250 here. would love to buy a acrylic tank but they scratch really easily with all the rock work you have in salt water aquariums. 

other then that im pretty much just trying to clean up my room get ready for the big move so i have less shit to do in the end. debating if i do decide to stay in the aquarium hobby i'd have to revamp the entire thing get a new tank, get a new filtration system, etc.. just really costly upfront maybe about a $1000 investment


----------



## lokie (Apr 22, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> woke up this morning and people just pissing me off. bout to turn this whole house upside down and start throwing peoples shit away


----------



## 420God (Apr 22, 2019)

Had way too many Dubia roaches so the chickens are eating good today.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 22, 2019)

420God said:


> Had way too many Dubia roaches so the chickens are eating good today.
> View attachment 4321754


what are you using them roaches for


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 22, 2019)

raratt said:


> I didn't see the sunrise, my eyelids were in the way.


I'm always up before the sun, no alarm clock needed. I don't usually get to see it since I'm surrounded by tall buildings.


----------



## 420God (Apr 22, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> what are you using them roaches for


Food for toads, frogs and a lizard.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 22, 2019)

did a bunch of errands before work. went to the bank deposited my check, paid my share of the bills for this month, went to the vet for my moms dogs check up. now all im doing is basically figuring out how the hell im going to manage paying for bills and a new car. at the rate my sister wants me to get a new car im basically going to go into debt because i'd need a car loan then pay that off. i kinda already know what 2 cars i want to get just as a first car nothing fancy eventually i can get something better. 

setting a generic goal to save up about $5k by the end of this remaining year. really not hard for that amount but idk im like a compulsive spender i get money i spend it on shit i dont need. when i used to work 3 jobs that was the easiest for me to save up never had a day off to really spend my money and always went to sleep after work then wake up to another day of work.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 22, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm always up before the sun, no alarm clock needed. I don't usually get to see it since I'm surrounded by tall buildings.


I'm surrounded by these (& they look like this now too).


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 22, 2019)

420God said:


> Food for toads, frogs and a lizard.


nice i was thinking you maybe composted using um. i meet very few people who use unconventional critters for composting but it is possible besides worms of course. i used to run BSFL for composting as well as japanese beetle grubs.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 22, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> setting a generic goal to save up about $5k by the end of this remaining year. really not hard for that amount but idk im like a compulsive spender i get money i spend it on shit i dont need. when i used to work 3 jobs that was the easiest for me to save up never had a day off to really spend my money and always went to sleep after work then wake up to another day of work.


Set up a savings account in a different bank, have your employer split your check & eft part of it to the new account then, don't fuck with it or even check on it.

If you don't see it, you will have less of a tendency to spend it.

G/L

Edit: I really like this page # and I'm sure Colonel Jeff Cooper would too.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 22, 2019)

pew, pew


----------



## raratt (Apr 22, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm surrounded by these (& they look like this now too).
> 
> View attachment 4321816


I'm surrounded by those also, just further away. I was in town earlier and I could see the mountains by Tahoe all the way up to Lassen and the coast range from the Bay up to by Red Bluff.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 22, 2019)

Back to step building. And some brick repair.
 
Ripped those out today. Pouring new ones this week


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 22, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Back to step building. And some brick repair.
> View attachment 4321819
> Ripped those out today. Pouring new ones this week


I call dibs on metal boxes!
( i already have a lawnmower)


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 22, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Set up a savings account in a different bank, have your employer split your check & eft part of it to the new account then, don't fuck with it or even check on it.
> 
> If you don't see it, you will have less of a tendency to spend it.
> 
> ...


yea that is what we are going to do. she is planning to get me into a credit union that has better rates but you need to be invited in by an existing member to even open an account and then show them like you make a good income/steady income at least to even qualify. im just broke right now cause all the shit that has been going on past 2 months so im feeding the 1 account then going to open the other and eventually possibly close my old account idk yet. 

my boss can't split it though/won't he doesn't have direct deposit so it's just checks sadly and knowing him he won't split the checks. just plan to save up like 2-3 checks and then go and open the account and transfer all my money into the new account. im pretty sure as long as i show them pay stubs i can open one just pay the opening fee and then deposit some so i meet the balance which isn't too bad like $50 i think and $25 to open an account. idk though she is saying i need to deposit 3 entire checks which pretty much makes no sense to me like why would they make that a requirement just to open an account. 

it'll take some time though slowly trying to build my account funds back up. pretty much thinking of getting a 2nd job already but hard to cause my current job has no steady schedules work with a lot of people who are in college or work there part time only so i am probably just going to look for a better paying job after i leave this one with a steady schedule. then work from there. having so much pets doesn't make it any easier.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 22, 2019)

I pulled all the drawers out of my kitchen, emptied out all the cabinets under my sink and tore up sections of the false floor under there that showed signs of water damage looking for carpenter ants. I've had a few dozen show up every spring for 3 years now, which means there's probably a small colony in the house somewhere. I found a few dead ones under the floor, but nothing that showed signs of a nest. I even listened to the walls with a stethoscope My roommate thinks I'm a little . Lol. Since Saturday I've done a perimeter outside of granular insecticide, spraying in the basement and putting multiple brands of bait traps down around the kitchen. I've gone from having dozens Saturday to only finding 2 today. I'd still like to be able to hit the nest directly, if there is one. I also found a leaky shut off valve under my kitchen sink, just a slow drip. I wrapped a rag around for now to stop the dripping and put it on the to do list. I'm just gonna run all new plumbing from the basement. The stuff under there is so corroded I was afraid to shine the flashlight on it. I love plumbing, once you pull all the wires out, it's easy Knuk, Knuk, Knuk!


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 22, 2019)

ya boi started a vermicompost going again. i was debating on starting one but had no worms left from years ago when i used to vermicompost long story short had it outside but my grandpa threw away my worms and used my bin for storing rain water -.-". was trying to clean out my sisters room and there are some potted plants that were dying i emptied the drip tray found some nasty sludge with worms in it ( for composting of course ) used those worms and put it in a tote i bought for storing my soil that was empty. added some cardboard to try and clean up our recycling bin full of it and added some existing soil that nobody really uses anymore and then added a banana peel just to try and get it going. 

not a whole lot of worms i found maybe about 4 babie worms and 1 juvenile sized one. so im hoping i can seed a colony i have high hopes i've done it before with maybe 2 times the amount of worms and shit grew in the thousands easily. it will just take some time to get going though. if i need to buy worms i will but worms are hard to get here most are selling them for $40 a pound which is insanely overpriced and hard to get them online due to strict importing laws so you need to buy locally. most stores that sell um are a long drive away and some that do sell them don't even have a store so it's like under the table type of thing where you meet them and give them the money ( kinda like craigslist basically )

i have high hopes i can seed the bin though. figured i start vermicomposting so i have compost on hand instead of buying it from the store i can just make my own and use it. saves a lot of waste and space as well we go through a shit load kitchen scraps daily and have a lot of carboard and plant material that needs to be composted. kind of like my little earth day project


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 22, 2019)

Doin a recycled brick job atm architect decided it needs a pattern not a fan of it though on paper In reality


----------



## raratt (Apr 22, 2019)

Before and after pics:


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 22, 2019)

raratt said:


> Before and after pics:View attachment 4321888 View attachment 4321889 View attachment 4321890 View attachment 4321891


That looks Sooooo good I have a salad sanga for lunch (that’s sandwich to the more civilised) I don’t even want it now and it’s all your fault lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 22, 2019)

420God said:


> Ugh, I think I'm sick. Thought it was allergies from being outside all weekend but now I'm having trouble regulating my body temperature and didn't sleep for shit.


Hope you get better. I just got over the crud. I think it was bronchitis.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 23, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm surrounded by these (& they look like this now too).
> 
> View attachment 4321816


I love visiting places like that, but there's something special about living in a big city. I can walk out my door and hop on the subway, streetcar or bus and quickly get around... You really don't need a car if you live downtown, I drive less than 5,000km annually. There's always a festival, concert or something entertaining going on around the clock. My only real complaint is the cost of living is stupid high.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 23, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Doin a recycled brick job atm architect decided it needs a pattern not a fan of it though on paper View attachment 4321873In reality
> View attachment 4321875


Old england? Glen gery makes bricks that look close to that. Doesnt look as beat up though. Could be a life saver though if you lose or cant use some of the dark bricks..


----------



## lokie (Apr 23, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I love visiting places like that, but there's something special about living in a big city. I can walk out my door and hop on the subway, streetcar or bus and quickly get around... You really don't need a car if you live downtown, I drive less than 5,000km annually. There's always a festival, concert or something entertaining going on around the clock. My only real complaint is the cost of living is stupid high.


Living here I can find something under every rock.






And sometimes on top of them.






And few people to muddle the view.

There is always something interesting just around the the next briar patch.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 23, 2019)

lokie said:


> Living here I can find something under every rock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I grew up in a small conservative town miles from civilization. I didn’t like it and left at the first opportunity.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 23, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I love visiting places like that, but there's something special about living in a big city. I can walk out my door and hop on the subway, streetcar or bus and quickly get around... You really don't need a car if you live downtown, I drive less than 5,000km annually. There's always a festival, concert or something entertaining going on around the clock. My only real complaint is the cost of living is stupid high.


Sounds like pure hell to me. Just the thought of going anywhere near a city gets my anxiety going. Too many fucking people. I haven't seen my grandfather in almost 3 months, mainly because I don't want to deal with the people and traffic, and he doesn't even live in the city, just on the far outskirts of Boston where it's only starting to get congested. Fuck, I get pissed at the birds when they're too loud in the morning, if I walked out my front door to people every day, I'd end up killing someone.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 23, 2019)

ANC said:


> My mom did that thing where they slam on the brakes for a dog 300 yards up the road in a yard on the opposite side.


when i was about 13 my mom hit a parked car in the mall parking lot. she drove a big ford van, which didn't even get a scratch. she didn't want me and my sisters to think she was a terrible person, so she put a note on the car, and we went into the mall...about 20 minutes later i went back out and looked at the note.
"sorry, can't afford higher insurance. good luck."..............


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 23, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> woke up this morning and people just pissing me off. bout to turn this whole house upside down and start throwing peoples shit away


----------



## ANC (Apr 23, 2019)

It is so quiet where I live I always have a source of grey noise running or I'll get the creeps.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 23, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


>


You just sent me on a Primus binge. They had some of the best music videos.


----------



## 420God (Apr 23, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> Hope you get better. I just got over the crud. I think it was bronchitis.


Thanks, I'm feeling a lot better today. Slept pretty good. Just a small cough now and no sinus pressure like yesterday.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 23, 2019)

ANC said:


> It is so quiet where I live I always have a source of grey noise running or I'll get the creeps.


I'm like that at night - have to have a fan running. I attribute it to being on ships all those years because if you wake up in the middle of the night (while underway) and it's quiet it means something really bad is happening (as in fire/flooding/loss of power).


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 23, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


>


lol wth you got weird taste in music


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 23, 2019)

Morning ladies and gents

nice windy morning here, glad i took the sticky tomato in last night.....

looks like rain in coming in, as i drove to work i saw alot of cattle sitting down...

Coffee is hot and ready......

Now to deal with Direct Tv, those fuckers..........


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 23, 2019)

had a weird ass dream dreamed that i was going to have a 4sum with the damn gecko from geico and 2 hot girls and then these 2 guys start running after us claiming the girls are going to kill us so im like NOPE.. the weird part was that one of the girls was pretty much playing with herself and half naked in public but there was nobody around and im just like tf you doing? got only 2 hours of sleep and i got work early this morning so im pretty much tired. it might be slow today though looks like it might storm


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 23, 2019)

back away from the bong dude......just saying...


----------



## raratt (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 23, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> lol wth you got weird taste in music


primus is awesome...i had a couple of friends that called me "Mud"...i kept telling them my name was Alowishus Devadander Abercrombie...that's long for Mud.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 23, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> when i was about 13 my mom hit a parked car in the mall parking lot. she drove a big ford van, which didn't even get a scratch. she didn't want me and my sisters to think she was a terrible person, so she put a note on the car, and we went into the mall...about 20 minutes later i went back out and looked at the note.
> "sorry, can't afford higher insurance. good luck."..............


You tell amazing 100% truthful stories. Love them.


----------



## ANC (Apr 23, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm like that at night - have to have a fan running. I attribute it to being on ships all those years because if you wake up in the middle of the night (while underway) and it's quiet it means something really bad is happening (as in fire/flooding/loss of power).


I'm happy with a fan or a bubbling aquarium or something low key. The birds here are noisy before the sun comes up and then at sundown again, but even they are quiet most of the day.


----------



## raratt (Apr 23, 2019)

79 [email protected] noon, heading to the upper 80's/90. Repaired the first terrace of drip sprinklers that hurricane Roxy the pup decided were great tasting things to chew up. I need to check the other lines also, but they seem to be mostly intact. Need to run lines to the tomatoes my son planted the other evening. Still need to amend and till the second veggie garden, my back has not been cooperating recently.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 23, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm like that at night - have to have a fan running. I attribute it to being on ships all those years because if you wake up in the middle of the night (while underway) and it's quiet it means something really bad is happening (as in fire/flooding/loss of power).


I have to have to have a fan or something running to sleep otherwise the tinnitus keeps me up.


----------



## ANC (Apr 23, 2019)

normally tinnitus doesn't bother me unless someone mentions it, then it is the equivalent of angels blowing bugles.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 23, 2019)

ANC said:


> normally tinnitus doesn't bother me unless someone mentions it, then it is the equivalent of angels blowing bugles.


Damn you guys - I was oblivious to it until you started talking about it & now all I can hear are cicada's.


----------



## raratt (Apr 23, 2019)

I just set the timer on my stereo before bed. The trains break up the quiet of the rest of the night with coyotes sometimes singing harmony.


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 23, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Old england? Glen gery makes bricks that look close to that. Doesnt look as beat up though. Could be a life saver though if you lose or cant use some of the dark bricks..View attachment 4322097


The bricks are old Melbourne reds that have been recycled from old building most of the red bricks would be 100 years old or more. That’s why there so beat up. I have 30,000 on site should be plenty. The dark bricks are made from crushed granite granite that’s left over from stone bench tops an splash back they are the heaviest bricks Ive ever used.


----------



## gearshift (Apr 23, 2019)

"If you believe in forever, then life is just a one night stand".

If life is just a one night stand, I got and am still getting LAID!!!


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 23, 2019)

Have to brick a massive steel round in but the steel workers have put in the wrong spot have to move it, that will be fun for them
Love a challenge


----------



## raratt (Apr 23, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Have brick this massive steel round in but the steel workers have put in the wrong spot have to move it, that will be fun for them View attachment 4322436
> Love a challenge


A round lentil?


----------



## srh88 (Apr 23, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Have brick this massive steel round in but the steel workers have put in the wrong spot have to move it, that will be fun for them View attachment 4322436
> Love a challenge


Nice work. Thats some fancy bricks lol


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 23, 2019)

raratt said:


> A round lentil?


Yeah round a bit different we call the a bullseye


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 23, 2019)

whelp after a long days of work i was excited to you know get home and relax since tomorrow is my day off but less then a minute away from my house at a 4 way intersection with stop lights ( busy as fuck intersection i might add ) some old asian guy decides to run the red light as i have the right of way he hits my car in the rear passenger door and totaled my car. all cars were stopped besides him. my car wasn't badly damaged that i know of but now we are going to basically wring the fuck out of his insurance company to pay for all costs. my car didn't want to move it was locked but only the passenger air bags went off.

nobody was hurt but yea he just fucked me over now i got no car to go to work. going to the police station tomorrow get the police report then to our insurance company so they can hop on it and see if we can get a rental car for now.

this is his car https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/390404674219409410/570447249092378635/20190423_171241.jpg

he just up and left it at the gas station where it will likely get towed by the gas station. he pretty much knew he fucked up and his wife as well. his wife was traumatized. insurance company said i wasn't at fault and i live close by like i said this intersection is very busy all hours of the day there is no way i could have gotten as far as i did without getting hit prior on the drivers side. pretty much have no car to get to work so that is the first thing that needs to get done as well tomorrow but i think when we give them the police report then we will get that all figured out.

im glad he is okay and his wife hopefully will be okay but i've dealt with people and accidents before. don't want to play that blame game bullshit if you know it was your fault take credit for it. i am just really happy it aint my fault man i would never hear the end of it otherwise.


----------



## ANC (Apr 23, 2019)

Oh well, I'm up, and got everybody out of the house.
The missus says we have another 5-star outing planned for this weekend. 
So, I need to stay rested. Hate all the driving though.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 24, 2019)

checked my worm bin it's fairly dry but i think i know why. i didn't really build much bedding up because of how little worms i had but this caused the medium to dry out cause it's airy so tomorrow im going to build it up more but i've been feeding it a lot. need to check on my sunflowers as well but i forgot to do that today and water um tomorrow. can't really do much with my car situation i did some research can't get the police report until 7 days after the accident but im going to call them tomorrow just and see. going to the insurance company see what we can do about a rental car for now.

really exhausted 2 hours of sleep only so im bound to have a good night of sleep. tomorrow we got to continue cleaning the room up so i can move in but i can't do much all my sisters and moms stuffs and i can't throw my moms things away. other then that hoping i don't got to pay anything out of my pocket due to the accident i will be pissed. were going with plan A for now though so his insurance will pay for everything as a last resort Plan B which is to pay the deductable and my insurance will cover the repairs.


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 24, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> checked my worm bin it's fairly dry but i think i know why. i didn't really build much bedding up because of how little worms i had but this caused the medium to dry out cause it's airy so tomorrow im going to build it up more but i've been feeding it a lot. need to check on my sunflowers as well but i forgot to do that today and water um tomorrow. can't really do much with my car situation i did some research can't get the police report until 7 days after the accident but im going to call them tomorrow just and see. going to the insurance company see what we can do about a rental car for now.
> 
> really exhausted 2 hours of sleep only so im bound to have a good night of sleep. tomorrow we got to continue cleaning the room up so i can move in but i can't do much all my sisters and moms stuffs and i can't throw my moms things away. other then that hoping i don't got to pay anything out of my pocket due to the accident i will be pissed. were going with plan A for now though so his insurance will pay for everything as a last resort Plan B which is to pay the deductable and my insurance will cover the repairs.


Rough day mate hope the bloke pays up.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 24, 2019)

Emmm, woke to the sweet smell of smoked bacon frying.



So much for the Bean & Ham Bone soup.

The sleep was damn nice!


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 24, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Emmm, woke to the sweet smell of smoked bacon frying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 24, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> whelp after a long days of work i was excited to you know get home and relax since tomorrow is my day off but less then a minute away from my house at a 4 way intersection with stop lights ( busy as fuck intersection i might add ) some old asian guy decides to run the red light as i have the right of way he hits my car in the rear passenger door and totaled my car. all cars were stopped besides him. my car wasn't badly damaged that i know of but now we are going to basically wring the fuck out of his insurance company to pay for all costs. my car didn't want to move it was locked but only the passenger air bags went off.
> 
> nobody was hurt but yea he just fucked me over now i got no car to go to work. going to the police station tomorrow get the police report then to our insurance company so they can hop on it and see if we can get a rental car for now.
> 
> ...


Go to the hospital and complain about a stiff neck and pain this morning. It's hard to diagnose and almost a guaranteed $10K.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 24, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Sounds like pure hell to me. Just the thought of going anywhere near a city gets my anxiety going. Too many fucking people. I haven't seen my grandfather in almost 3 months, mainly because I don't want to deal with the people and traffic, and he doesn't even live in the city, just on the far outskirts of Boston where it's only starting to get congested. Fuck, I get pissed at the birds when they're too loud in the morning, if I walked out my front door to people every day, I'd end up killing someone.


Traffic sucks really bad here and transit outside the city core is abysmal. I don't drive on the main highway through Toronto unless I have to go to the airport or it's late at night. I've lived here for almost ten years and driving still stresses me out. I don't mind people always being around. I like sitting in our front window watching all the craziness unfold, it's better than TV especially late at night as the drunks start coming out of the clubs. Emergency vehicle sirens or people on the street yelling doesn't phase me anymore and I can sleep right through it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 24, 2019)

Me and my cat had some corn on the cob for breakfast.


----------



## ANC (Apr 24, 2019)

My cats would each grab an end of a cob and have growling tugging matches.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 24, 2019)

ok i accomplished not looking at the back of my eye lids anymore...

Morning folks......on this nice a rainy day in Tejas.....

Coffee is hot ..........


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 24, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> ok i accomplished not looking at the back of my eye lids anymore...
> 
> Morning folks......on this nice a rainy day in Tejas.....
> 
> Coffee is hot ..........


You have some weather headed your way according to our news up here.
Keep yer head down & don't stray far from the root cellar.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 24, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You have some weather headed your way according to our news up here.
> Keep yer head down & don't stray far from the root cellar.


yeah we expect high winds, maybe little hail...but it will be raining all day....glad the shop is kinda weather proof..well sorta......


----------



## raratt (Apr 24, 2019)

First 90 degree day of the year yesterday, 92. Headed to the same today, [email protected] 8:45. Got another hook for a second light installed in my grow room before I even finished my first cup of coffee. My back might cooperate enough to get my second veggie garden prepped.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 24, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Rough day mate hope the bloke pays up.


yea that is the only part stressing me out like even if his company and him knows they are fault they going to try dodge the shit so they don't have to pay.


WeedFreak78 said:


> Go to the hospital and complain about a stiff neck and pain this morning. It's hard to diagnose and almost a guaranteed $10K.


lol no i mean if this guy was a prick maybe i would be he seemed okay as long as he pays for all damages i'll leave it at that. i once had a lady do that to me and had my insurance company saying she was "injured" but needed a medical note stating she was injured from the accident. she didn't get the note and even if she did i was ready to take legal actions on that part since she told both me and the cop she had no injuries


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 24, 2019)

called the police record section to see if the record for the accident was done and it is so my dad is getting that right now shouldnt take long. going to drop of his dog at daycare in the mean time and then go to the insurance company give them the report and see what we can do with the rental cause i think with this plan we'd have to pay upfront for the rental costs then get reimbursed by his company. 

need to fix my worm bin still i just fed another banana peel just got to add more soil to kind of keep the air gaps minimal. my sunflowers are doing good they are on there 2nd set of leaves already. getting sick otherwise massive headache feeling exhausted everyone in my house is pretty much sick right now


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 24, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> lol no i mean if this guy was a prick maybe i would be he seemed okay as long as he pays for all damages i'll leave it at that. i once had a lady do that to me and had my insurance company saying she was "injured" but needed a medical note stating she was injured from the accident. she didn't get the note and even if she did i was ready to take legal actions on that part since she told both me and the cop she had no injuries


You're not screwing the guy. If you're going through insurance, his rates are going up either way. Another $10K+ the insurance needs to pay out to you isn't going to effect it on the driver's end. Most people that do get injured feel fine at the time of the accident due to adrenaline and usually don't feel it till later or they wake up in pain the next day. They usually just pay out on whiplash because, again, it's hard to prove. Also make sure to write down any times, and get receipts where you can,of when you've been inconvenienced because of the loss of your vehicle, time is money. If you have any receipts showing recent work to your vehicle, or that show any upgrades, you can usually get more money when they total it. You also might be able to buy it back from the insurance, for cheap, and sell it as a parts vehicle, or part it out, for more money. Are parts hard to get on the islands? Might be able to make a decent buck.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 24, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Most people that do get injured feel fine at the time of the accident due to adrenaline and usually don't feel it till later or they wake up in pain the next day.


I've been in that boat & it's absolutely true.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 24, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> You're not screwing the guy. If you're going through insurance, his rates are going up either way. Another $10K+ the insurance needs to pay out to you isn't going to effect it on the driver's end. Most people that do get injured feel fine at the time of the accident due to adrenaline and usually don't feel it till later or they wake up in pain the next day. They usually just pay out on whiplash because, again, it's hard to prove. Also make sure to write down any times, and get receipts where you can,of when you've been inconvenienced because of the loss of your vehicle, time is money. If you have any receipts showing recent work to your vehicle, or that show any upgrades, you can usually get more money when they total it. You also might be able to buy it back from the insurance, for cheap, and sell it as a parts vehicle, or part it out, for more money. Are parts hard to get on the islands? Might be able to make a decent buck.


i know i aint screwing him over but i don't want to feel guilty if i aint in any sort of pain. if i do get pain then yea imma bring it up but im pretty sure im fine. i wasn't going very fast i was at a complete stop and my car doesn't accelerate very fast in that amount of time and pretty sure he breaked last minute so slowed down the possible damage that could have occured. only damage i really got is a massive headache but thats likely cause im sick been sick for almost 2 days now

and yea i heard about that i failed to take the adrenaline stuff into consideration but meh im a grown man i'll be fine only got fish tailed


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 24, 2019)

picked up my rental car it's a 2018 altima i drive a 2014 altima so not bad tbh. other then that everything with the insurance is practically set they got the police report so they are working on that soon. had to change my name on the insurance policy for some reason they have a random last name for me only. think they took my dads middle name and put it as my last name " glad i got all that out of the way though now i can enjoy the rest of my day waiting for my sister to get home so we can start cleaning up the room some more.


----------



## 420God (Apr 24, 2019)

I'm putting stairs in my barn so I can use the hay mow for storage. It's a huge area not being used and was only accessible by ladder.


----------



## raratt (Apr 24, 2019)

420God said:


> I'm putting stairs in my barn so I can use the hay mow for storage. It's a huge area not being used and was only accessible by ladder.
> 
> View attachment 4322872


Stair stringers, what fun...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 24, 2019)

420God said:


> I'm putting stairs in my barn so I can use the hay mow for storage. It's a huge area not being used and was only accessible by ladder.
> 
> View attachment 4322872


I've been going through my storage areas to see what I want to sell to try cleaning this place up. Just getting rid of stuff to bring in more stuff, it never ends.


----------



## 420God (Apr 24, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I've been going through my storage areas to see what I want to sell to try cleaning this place up. Just getting rid of stuff to bring in more stuff, it never ends.


Yep, and I don't get rid of much because I hate dealing with people. 


I'm building the stairs completely out of scrap and leftovers I've accumulated over the last couple years from the decks. Using two 2x12s at 3ft wide all the way up. Not cutting the boards but adding 1x4s for the steps to rest on. I'm going to be carrying heavy shit up and down and don't want them to break.


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 24, 2019)

Just got back from an ANZAC day dawn service, took my family to pay our respect to all the ANZAC soldiers past and present. Thank you to all the ANZAC’s for keeping our country young and free.
AUSSIE AUSSIE AUSSIE


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 24, 2019)

my sunflower grow indoor baby


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 24, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> View attachment 4322889 my sunflower grow indoor baby


Neck and spine injuries are nothing to mess around with. The sideways impact you describe means incridible forces were placed on you body regardless of speed. Automobile seats are mortally insufficient when it comes to protecting the passenger hans device anyone?

Manlyness has nothing to do with it unless you consider honor and you really are not injured and were to claim to be.

Moulin Rouge sunflower
 
Foxglove and guardian lavender, seeds collected last fall from mama.


----------



## raratt (Apr 24, 2019)

Picked up 3 bags of chicken manure that were owed to me from Ace. When the guy was loading other stuff I misread the receipt and thought the cashier only rang up 1 of the four I asked for, after closer inspection she rang up the correct amount. Went and picked up pizza because the son was jonesing for it, didn't have to twist my arm hard.


----------



## farmerfischer (Apr 24, 2019)

Did some raking,, turned half of my garden over . Cleaned my deck off sort of.. nice weather has finally come, won't be long and I'll be planting..


----------



## raratt (Apr 24, 2019)

420God said:


> 1x4s


I would use 2X2's, but that is just me over engineering.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 24, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Neck and spine injuries are nothing to mess around with. The sideways impact you describe means incridible forces were placed on you body regardless of speed. Automobile seats are mortally insufficient when it comes to protecting the passenger hans device anyone?
> 
> Manlyness has nothing to do with it unless you consider honor and you really are not injured and were to claim to be.
> 
> ...


yea i don't fuck around with injuries in general but im pretty sure im okay i've gotten fucked up before from neck injuries when i used to body board that shit hurts. nice sunflowers i hope mine kind of gets leggy but i got my lights pretty close to the plants so idk if they will get leggy or kind of stay compacted unless i move the light up. gotta get them kind of long since im using it for cut flowers to put in a vase. not bad though for a week old only.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 24, 2019)

cleaning up the room by myself since my sister is being lazy. organizing all the things in different bins. got my moms dolls that she collects and plushies in 1 bin, got clothes from all 3 of them in another bin, and got some misc items in another that can be used like christmas decorations or gift wrapping type things. threw away some random shit they saving like paper bags that are torn and old receipts from 2+ years ago. I almost got the entire room cleaned out just the closet left. only things i really can get rid of are all like my dads stuffs from his jobs or tools so he has to go through all of that and organize it. 

Im trying to pretty much move in ASAP already because the sooner i can start moving all my things in the faster we can renovate my current room so they can move in. everything in my current room pretty much needs to be redone. we are on a pretty tight time frame as well we got this month and my sister renewed her lease for 1 more month so we got basically until the end of next month to get all of this stuff done. the renovations are probably going to be the hardest part since it will take longer to do. 

i still need to break down my aquarium and my tent as well and move both which is going to be a bitch to do. i want to try and push the renovations faster cause trust me im sick of renovating peoples houses/apartments when they are moved in. it isn't easy thus the faster i can move out the faster we can get things going. i still need to buy a new computer desk as well the one i am using is from my sister it looks like a makeup desk for a 12 year old super girly


----------



## 420God (Apr 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> I would use 2X2's, but that is just me over engineering.


I might use 2x4s. I have a bunch of little pieces laying around, not a lot of 2x2. My 1x4s are 10ft for roofing so I'm not sure if I want to cut those up.


----------



## raratt (Apr 24, 2019)

420God said:


> I might use 2x4s. I have a bunch of little pieces laying around, not a lot of 2x2. My 1x4s are 10ft for roofing so I'm not sure if I want to cut those up.


I would rip the 2X4's in half if there aren't enough to do the job, if there is then I would go with them. 3/4 inch is not a very good face support for the treads. If anything warps over time it could get scary. just MHO.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2019)

farmerfischer said:


> Did some raking,, turned half of my garden over . Cleaned my deck off sort of.. *nice weather has finally come*, won't be long and I'll be planting..


Nice weather here has ended. We hit 100 today and the pool hit 86. The swamp cooler is running as I speak and it probably won't go off until October, sigh. We don't get summer electric rates until 6/1, fml.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 24, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Nice weather here has ended. We hit 100 today and the pool hit 86. The swamp cooler is running as I speak and it probably won't go off until October, sigh. We don't get summer electric rates until 6/1, fml.


Whiner!

It snowed like fk here for about 5 hours this morning, fortunately it's warm enough not to stick.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> *Whiner!*
> 
> It snowed like fk here for about 5 hours this morning, fortunately it's warm enough not to stick.


LOL it's free and I'm good at it.


----------



## 420God (Apr 24, 2019)

Having a drink and taking care of the scrap from the barn.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2019)

420God said:


> I might use 2x4s. I have a bunch of little pieces laying around, not a lot of 2x2. My 1x4s are 10ft for roofing so I'm not sure if I want to cut those up.


2x4 for cleats is code for a very good reason

4 screws through each cleat

you should have inside stringers 12'' OC too


----------



## lokie (Apr 24, 2019)

420God said:


> Having a drink and taking care of the scrap from the barn.
> View attachment 4323066


Did you offer a respectful farewell to easter?


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 24, 2019)

Another harvest week, very busy. After a decade, I think I'm going to have to retire my Trainwreck strain. It's only producing half of what it used to. When I started growing about 10 years ago (it's weird to write that, that's a while) the current data suggested that cloned plants are identical to its parent. But current data is suggesting the opposite - Current Science Cloning Article

Out of about 15 or so phenos of strains that I've kept and cloned for commercial production, this is only the second one that has accumulated net negative characteristics through the mutations inherent in cloning. The other strain I lost was a gorgeous cut of Northern Lights #5. Everyone mourned that death. I started this TW at the same time as an OG Kush mom that, if anything, has actually gotten better through time (except that it has become a little more difficult to clone.) I have these fast flowering Durban fem seeds that I've yet to pop, if I find a good pheno I think this will replace the TW. Oh well. ♫ Nothing lasts forever, even cold November Rain ♫


Making new moms, so I took a bunch of extra cuts and filled the cloner before culling the old -




New moms. Sorry about the fucked up lines...



Planted these on 4/20, so they should turn out to be Super Moms...


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Another harvest week, very busy. After a decade, I think I'm going to have to retire my Trainwreck strain. It's only producing half of what it used to. When I started growing about 10 years ago (it's weird to write that, that's a while) *the current data suggested that cloned plants are identical to its parent. *But current data is suggesting the opposite - Current Science Cloning Article
> 
> Out of about 15 or so phenos of strains that I've kept and cloned for commercial production, this is only the second one that has accumulated net negative characteristics through the mutations inherent in cloning. The other strain I lost was a gorgeous cut of Northern Lights #5. Everyone mourned that death. I started this TW at the same time as an OG Kush mom that, if anything, has actually gotten better through time (except that it has become a little more difficult to clone.) I have these fast flowering Durban fem seeds that I've yet to pop, if I find a good pheno I think this will replace the TW. Oh well. ♫ Nothing lasts forever, even cold November Rain ♫
> 
> ...


I've heard that tissue culture will clean up 'issues' with older clone generation. I honestly don't know but it's something to consider.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 24, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I've heard that tissue culture will clean up 'issues' with older clone generation. I honestly don't know but it's something to consider.


If you could point me to some helpful links, I'd appreciate it. I'm no botanist, but I can't fathom how tissue culture can correct net negative mutations of a phenotype. Gotta look into it, though. I don't want to commit an argument from ignorance fallacy


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> If you could point me to some helpful links, I'd appreciate it. I'm no botanist, but I can't fathom how tissue culture can correct net negative mutations of a phenotype. Gotta look into it, though. I don't want to commit an argument from ignorance fallacy


I admire how you name the fallacy you do not wish to fall foul of LOL Your mind always amazes me.

I'm etoh impaired as this is Wednesday night. I'll answer you when I'm sober. My OCD compels me.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 25, 2019)

420God said:


> I'm putting stairs in my barn so I can use the hay mow for storage. It's a huge area not being used and was only accessible by ladder.


So, in case you were wondering about @420God 's progress, I got some advance info on the slacker

*before (last night)*


*after (this morning)*


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 25, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> So, in case you were wondering about @420God 's progress, I got some advance info on the slacker
> 
> *before (last night)*View attachment 4323166
> 
> ...



Lol. He must have attended the @tangerinegreen555 school of Advanced Obsessive Work Ethic. Most never make it out alive...


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 25, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Another harvest week, very busy. After a decade, I think I'm going to have to retire my Trainwreck strain. It's only producing half of what it used to. When I started growing about 10 years ago (it's weird to write that, that's a while) the current data suggested that cloned plants are identical to its parent. But current data is suggesting the opposite - Current Science Cloning Article
> 
> Out of about 15 or so phenos of strains that I've kept and cloned for commercial production, this is only the second one that has accumulated net negative characteristics through the mutations inherent in cloning. The other strain I lost was a gorgeous cut of Northern Lights #5. Everyone mourned that death. I started this TW at the same time as an OG Kush mom that, if anything, has actually gotten better through time (except that it has become a little more difficult to clone.) I have these fast flowering Durban fem seeds that I've yet to pop, if I find a good pheno I think this will replace the TW. Oh well. ♫ Nothing lasts forever, even cold November Rain ♫
> 
> ...


Excellent set-up, kudos. Clean and professional, just like some research labs I've seen.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 25, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol. He must have attended the @tangerinegreen555 school of Advanced Obsessive Work Ethic. Most never make it out alive...


Pronounced AOWE, and it is the thing unionist graduates say loudly every time one barks a shin.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 25, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> If you could point me to some helpful links, I'd appreciate it. I'm no botanist, but I can't fathom how tissue culture can correct net negative mutations of a phenotype. Gotta look into it, though. I don't want to commit an argument from ignorance fallacy


The cannabis genome isn't that well mapped out yet; one would need to know the specific sequence causing the negative phenotype and the specific sequence of the desired trait(s) before clipping. Arabidopsis is an old, well known and respected experimental system in botany, much like Drosophila is in genetics wherein the genome is well mapped. We aren't there yet with Cannabis


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 25, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> So, in case you were wondering about @420God 's progress, I got some advance info on the slacker
> 
> *before (last night)*View attachment 4323166
> 
> ...


Gotta love those quick-drying finishes


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 25, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> The cannabis genome isn't that well mapped out yet; one would need to know the specific sequence causing the negative phenotype and the specific sequence of the desired trait(s) before clipping. Arabidopsis is an old, well known and respected experimental system in botany, much like Drosophila is in genetics wherein the genome is well mapped. We aren't there yet with Cannabis


My understanding is a meristem tissue culture is virus free. If causation is genetic drift over time then you need whole sequence genomics. That was my impaired line of thought.



tyler.durden said:


> If you could point me to some helpful links, I'd appreciate it. I'm no botanist, but I can't fathom how tissue culture can correct net negative mutations of a phenotype. Gotta look into it, though. I don't want to commit an argument from ignorance fallacy


To expensive and not realistic yet, there are companies out there: http://www.segra-intl.com/cannabis-tissue-culture-production/# so someday.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> My understanding is a meristem tissue culture is virus free. If causation is genetic drift over time then you need whole sequence genomics. That was my impaired line of thought.


Exactly, as well to consider telomeric degradation which in Tyler's situation is likely plausible


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 25, 2019)

Morning everyone.....

it's a nice 59F and clear this morning, mid 80's by the afternoon.....

there is way to much science talk for my understand without coffee right now....working on the ol first cup right now......

welp off to the ck the garden and the tomatoes  to see what things look like after yesterdays storms....

looks like this weekend i'm gonna pull out the ol experiment gonna be nice and sunny for the next couple of day it looks like.....gonna have to do some rednecking with some string with it.....yippee....

later off to the shop gotta do some stock orders at least get them written up for the suppliers...


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 25, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Exactly, as well to consider telomeric degradation which in Tyler's situation is likely plausible


LOL Muller's Ratchet, one theory is it's because of that pesky mutant Y chromosome


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 25, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Exactly, as well to consider moral degradation which in Tyler's situation is likely plausible


FIFY


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL Muller's Ratchet, one theory is it's because of that pesky mutant Y chromosome


The bdelloid rotifers seem to have found the button on the ratchet handle


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> The bdelloid rotifers seem to have found the button on the ratchet handle


Interesting shit happens at the edge of the domain. Hence the necessity of exploring the edge of the envelope.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Interesting shit happens at the edge of the domain. Hence the necessity of exploring the edge of the envelope.


It is fascinating to note that no bdelloid male has been found, supporting your suggestion that the basic deformity is in (chromosomal) Mr. Stubby


----------



## lokie (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Apr 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> It is fascinating to note that no bdelloid male has been found, supporting your suggestion that the basic deformity is in (chromosomal) Mr. Stubby


Not mine!

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11127901


----------



## raratt (Apr 25, 2019)

Freakin grow room hit 95 this morning, just added a second light yesterday and for some reason the swamp cooler wasn't running either. Of course this happens right when I need to water, so the girls look really rough. I guess the window AC is getting installed today, much to the pain of my electric bill. As far as the genetics discussion I'm just going to sit here and smile and look pretty, I might be able to get a D out of the class...


----------



## ANC (Apr 25, 2019)

swamp cooler desnt do shit in high humidity.

Don't worry, I feel your growing pains. I have gone with a 3 time larger grow than normal, which means 3 times the power bill. What is worse is our electricity works on a pay as you go system, so you don't get to finish a run and then settle the bill.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Not mine!
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11127901


"Y chromosomes are genetically degenerate", ergo, men are pigs! Yay


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 25, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> "Y chromosomes are genetically degenerate", ergo, men are pigs! Yay


hey...it's an excuse...use it...now excuse me while i root around in the trash that is internet television....not my fault, genetic predisposition...


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 25, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> "Y chromosomes are genetically degenerate", ergo, men are pigs! Yay


wow, go a little more actually we are bacon


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 25, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> hey...it's an excuse...use it...now excuse me while i root around in the trash that is internet television....not my fault, genetic predisposition...


Embrace it; live it


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 25, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> wow, go a little more actually we are bacon


"You are what you eat". I've been trying to confirm that all my life


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 25, 2019)

damn maybe i shouldn't have a the BLT earlier.....hmmm


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 25, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> "You are what you eat". I've been trying to confirm that all my life


That explains my recent predisposition toward mooing.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 25, 2019)

well don't go to youtube, the pirates are already out for the new Avengers movie


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> That explains my recent predisposition toward mooing.


Mrs. GWN tells me I sound like this in my sleep.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Apr 25, 2019)

ANC said:


> high humidity


That we don't have. I used to put ice blocks in it also and it cooled better. This will take care of it. Glad I had planned on doing this anyway and had a frame built before hand .


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 25, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> "Y chromosomes are genetically degenerate", ergo, men are pigs! Yay


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 25, 2019)

Found a couple morels today.


----------



## 420God (Apr 25, 2019)

Finished the stairs, still have a lot of patching to do on the floor. It had water damage from before the metal roof was put on. 
I planned out putting the stairs where the most rotted out part was since I had to cut it out anyway.


----------



## raratt (Apr 25, 2019)

420God said:


> Finished the stairs, still have a lot of patching to do on the floor. It had water damage from before the metal roof was put on.
> I planned out putting the stairs where the most rotted out part was since I had to cut it out anyway.
> View attachment 4323379 View attachment 4323380 View attachment 4323382


Looks good.


----------



## 420God (Apr 25, 2019)

raratt said:


> Looks good.


Thanks! I plan on filling in the gutters eventually and setup a wood shop. I have a shopsmith and some other tools that don't get enough use.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 25, 2019)

just woke up it is 11am didn't go to work because i've been very sick since yesterday. not entirely sure what i got feels like the flu so ive just been taking medicine for that. i just feel extremely weak all i want to do is lay down and sleep but forcing myself to stay up for a little bit got to get some things done. idk if it was something we ate as well because my entirely family is sick. tried to take a smoke could only finish half which is really uncommon for me. think the stress is getting to me as well. 

doing some laundry cause i needa go back to work tomorrow no matter what. got to check up on my plants they should be fine since i watered yesterday then maybe start cleaning the other room again. just got a call from the rental car place following up on service and all that. pretty good otherwise just need to get a lot of sleep and eat something later on today. i think after today the room is pretty much cleared out i can start moving some stuff in but we have nowhere to really move all the old things in my sisters room so it's just a mess. my sisters bf has a storage we can put it all in but i know my dad doesn't want to do that since it's all my moms stuff.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 27, 2019)

I accomplished logging in to this fucking site. It took a LOT of dedication...


----------



## jrGrow420 (Apr 27, 2019)

shifted 20 oz in 10 mins


happy day, much achieved


----------



## ANC (Apr 27, 2019)

Having lunch on our patio. Looking out at the sea.. The hotel we stayed at last time we came here is the one you see just before the water


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 27, 2019)

jrGrow420 said:


> shifted 20 oz in 10 mins
> 
> 
> happy day, much achieved



Does shifted mean to put in one's butthole???


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 27, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I accomplished logging in to this fucking site. It took a LOT of dedication...


I haven’t been able to log in for 24 hours or more wtf happened


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 27, 2019)

It must have been peaceful for everyone else on here lol


----------



## ANC (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 27, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I haven’t been able to log in for 24 hours or more wtf happened



Who knows??? Rollie drinks...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 27, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Who knows??? Rollie drinks...


i bet he smokes that devil weed, too...


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 27, 2019)

Track this date, 9 months from now??


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 27, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Track this date, 9 months from now??


Jan. 26th....


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 27, 2019)

Today I put stakes and chicken wire around all the garden beds because the chickens declared war on anything green. They ate my 4 trays of seedlings, they obviously were not high enough. Broccoli, cauliflower, beetroot, snow pea’s, green beans, radishes and more all gone. The season is off to great start. Have to buy some from the garden store to get back on track hard lesson learnt.


----------



## 420God (Apr 27, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Today I put stakes and chicken wire around all the garden beds because the chickens declared war on anything green. They ate my 4 trays of seedlings, they obviously were not high enough. Broccoli, cauliflower, beetroot, snow pea’s, green beans, radishes and more all gone. The season is off to great start. Have to buy some from the garden store to get back on track hard lesson learnt.


Mine got into the strawberry patch and almost destroyed it. We added more topsoil because they exposed all the roots. Hopefully they didn't kill them all. My daughter calls them goat birds because they get into everything.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> It must have been peaceful for everyone else on here lol


But for the ritual
is it up yet ~click~
is it up yet ~click~
is it up yet ~click~
is it up yet ~click~
(distract myself for an hour or so)
................ ~click~


----------



## ANC (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2019)

GWN must have forgotten to pay the bills again...RIU has a facebook page also, not much there, go figure.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> GWN must have forgotten to pay the bills again...RIU has a facebook page also, not much there, go figure.


Also a twitter account, alive but last activity was 2014 lol


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Also a twitter account, alive but last activity was 2014 lol


stuckin' foners


----------



## 420God (Apr 27, 2019)

At my neighbor's place cleaning up a tree that fell across his path.


----------



## ANC (Apr 27, 2019)

Time to braai


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Also a twitter account, alive but last activity was 2014 lol


I'm not twitterpated.


----------



## ANC (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> I'm not twitterpated.


On a forum two generations of social media ago ... the favorite non-violating expression among my clique was "addlepated ninnyhammer".


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 27, 2019)

I slept in until 8, which is an accomplishment for me. I'm usual up between 5 and 5:30, no matter what, then toss and turn for 10-15 minutes trying to get back to sleep until I give up and just get up. Made breakfast, I got this bacon that's like 95% fat with just a little strip of actual meat running down the center and it's the best goddamn bacon I've ever had, I thought it was going to suck. Then i culled some sad looking clones, adjusted my res and got my RIU fix. I should've been outside already, working on getting an engine and tranny pulled, but the weatherman lied and it keeps raining out. I have 3 garage bays and not one I can get a vehicle into. Ones storage, I'm rebuilding a plow in another and I've got my Impala in the last one on jack stands half torn apart. I'm good for having a dozen different projects going at once, all in different stages of completion. 

Shit, my mother is coming over. Gotta get busy so she leaves quickly.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> GWN must have forgotten to pay the bills again...RIU has a facebook page also, not much there, go figure.


Hey, @srh88 was in charge of "acquiring" cheap power to run the place - I just held the wire cutters for him.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 27, 2019)

Unboxed my new Gorilla Tent.


----------



## too larry (Apr 27, 2019)

Hey guys. I managed to go a week without wasting hardly any time on RIU. I never want to do that shit again. 

I had last weekend off, so worked on cleaning out the sheds for the roofers Friday and Saturday. The wife's cousin is a short timer, so we spent Sunday at the ICU in Tallahassee. He's home now, and they have called in Hospice.

I can't remember everything that was going on early in the week, but I did work in the shed until 1030 one night after I got home from work. Moved lots of stuff to the backyard and covered with tarps. We have lucked out in they didn't show when they said they would. Still lots of shit to be moved. 

Wednesday and Thursday I pressure washed 300 chairs due to an upcoming event. 13 hours on Wednesday, {my one day off a week} then about the same on Thursday. And yesterday when the customer put on chair covers, I didn't shoot her. So that is my good deed for the year.


----------



## too larry (Apr 27, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Unboxed my new Gorilla Tent.
> View attachment 4323790
> View attachment 4323791


I have a Chill Gorilla tarp. . . . . . .


----------



## ANC (Apr 27, 2019)

Funky plants can be weird. I have this one Northern lights. It has been a rimpled bicoloured runt since the start. It outgrew its sisters this week


----------



## too larry (Apr 27, 2019)

We've been having a staffing issue here at work since October/November. My cleaning guy turned 62 and started drawing his SS. He had to cut his hours back to near half. The part time guy {who was going to move up to full time cleaning and maintenance} is a contractor, and what he planned on as a small income on the side has turned into the goose that laid the golden egg since the hurricane. {and you can't expect him to walk away from that kind of money} He is not only not full time, he is not putting in any hours, so the cleaning and maintenance hasn't been getting done like it should. My boss's thinking is the budget kept her from getting anyone new. But I figured the portion budgeted to the part time guy was not being used, so that much was in play, in addition to the difference in what the cleaning guy was budgeted and what he was actually drawing. And it's been like that for six months.

Anyway, three of my board members were here yesterday for something else, so I took the chance to talk to them about it. We walked around and looked at the building and grounds. Many things they pointed out that needed doing that I wasn't seeing, and I was seeing plenty. {some of the shortcomings were mine. The lobby plants look like hell for example} They said the budget didn't matter. They wrote it, so they could change it. Short term we are going to hire the cleaning guy's lady friend for 20 hours a week for cleaning. That will clear up more of his hours for maintenance. Long term plan is to hire a part time maintenance guy for around 20 hours a week. Will be full time for a month or two, just to get caught up. Right now finding people is really hard. Lots of money to be made working the hurricane.

I hope the boss is not too pissed at me for going over her head. But now we can get started on fixing our problems.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 27, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Unboxed my new Gorilla Tent.
> View attachment 4323790
> View attachment 4323791


Are you going to stay in one place long enough for a grow this time? lol


----------



## xtsho (Apr 27, 2019)

I fed the dogs this morning.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 27, 2019)

Waiting for the qoute on damages to the car pretty sure it is deemed totaled though cause of the 2 air bags that went off. Internet not working now as well think my dad didnt pay the bill due yesterday but ill fix that later on today. Not sure wth we are going to do if car is totaled. Its almost paid off but i still need a car to get to work and stuff. Hopefully we can get a loan and i can pay foe it


----------



## ANC (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Apr 27, 2019)

too larry said:


> We've been having a staffing issue here at work since October/November. My cleaning guy turned 62 and started drawing his SS. He had to cut his hours back to near half. The part time guy {who was going to move up to full time cleaning and maintenance} is a contractor, and what he planned on as a small income on the side has turned into the goose that laid the golden egg since the hurricane. {and you can't expect him to walk away from that kind of money} He is not only not full time, he is not putting in any hours, so the cleaning and maintenance hasn't been getting done like it should. My boss's thinking is the budget kept her from getting anyone new. But I figured the portion budgeted to the part time guy was not being used, so that much was in play, in addition to the difference in what the cleaning guy was budgeted and what he was actually drawing. And it's been like that for six months.
> 
> Anyway, three of my board members were here yesterday for something else, so I took the chance to talk to them about it. We walked around and looked at the building and grounds. Many things they pointed out that needed doing that I wasn't seeing, and I was seeing plenty. {some of the shortcomings were mine. The lobby plants look like hell for example} They said the budget didn't matter. They wrote it, so they could change it. Short term we are going to hire the cleaning guy's lady friend for 20 hours a week for cleaning. That will clear up more of his hours for maintenance. Long term plan is to hire a part time maintenance guy for around 20 hours a week. Will be full time for a month or two, just to get caught up. Right now finding people is really hard. Lots of money to be made working the hurricane.
> 
> I hope the boss is not too pissed at me for going over her head. But now we can get started on fixing our problems.


Sometimes it is as easy as just asking.

How is your relationship with "her"? Is she typically a C or usually reasonable person?

Either way things are gonna change now. I hope it all works out for the best.


----------



## too larry (Apr 27, 2019)

lokie said:


> Sometimes it is as easy as just asking.
> 
> How is your relationship with "her"? Is she typically a C or usually reasonable person?
> 
> Either way things are gonna change now. I hope it all works out for the best.


We get along good, but don't really hang out.{ I am anti social} The cleaning guy and the contractor are both real tight with her. She can be touchy about any implied criticism, but now a problem that has been bothering her for months will be addressed. Everyone tries to take as much off her plate as we can, even the board members. She was hit harder than most by the hurricane. She is still neck deep in recovery. Her roof blew off and all the walls, ceilings, cabinets, carpets etc, etc were ruined by rain. She lived in a man cave for a couple of months, then a travel trailer. She is back in her bedroom, but it's the only room in the house ready for habitation. I've been in a hurricane recover haze the last few weeks, but she has it way worse. I'm thinking by Monday getting the painting done before the windows are installed will be foremost in her mind.


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 27, 2019)

So I've been having trouble with a 2 year old Simplicity tractor with the 23 HP Briggs and Stratton all fucking season (about 10 days Lol.)

Starts fine, runs 30 minutes then starts surging and cuts out. Did it last year a couple times too.

So I'm thinking bad gas or something because it's just too new to have a gummed up carb and I always use premium with B&S stabilizer. So every time it stopped I added gas and it ran again.

So today, I just started it up and let it idle on high until it quit and called the dealer since it's still under warranty.

The guy says on the phone they're just finding out these big EPA no fume leak gas caps are causing vapor lock. So I open the gas cap, let the pressure hiss out and it immediately starts and runs.

Guy says he'll give me a ventilated gas cap or just open the cap every 30 minutes. I told him I'll get by with what I have.

So the EPA gas cap designed to reduce fumes sucks because you have to open it and let fumes out to keep it running.

Ridiculous.

 
I also dug out about a pound of dried grass and mud from under the cutting deck.
 
My daughter's bf usually cuts the grass there, he's not much for maintenance. Fucking milleniaIs.

I works really great now. I might even tell him about the vapor lock problem. Maybe.


----------



## too larry (Apr 27, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So I've been having trouble with a 2 year old Simplicity tractor with the 23 HP Briggs and Stratton all fucking season (about 10 days Lol.)
> 
> Starts fine, runs 30 minutes then starts surging and cuts out. Did it last year a couple times too.
> 
> ...


I have a couple of gas riders that haven't been used in two years. Too much of a pain to deal with. I have an el cheapo 6' RFM for the big tractor and an actual Woods 42" RFM for the smaller tractors.

The only good thing about all the pressure washing i did this week, the cleaning guy had a nozzle to the gas can he bought at Tractor Supply Co. It's threads fits the red 5 gallon cans. Not sure about the blue ones. I have several that the spout is so bad I pour directly into the tractor from the jug. Will check into them when I got to TSC again.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 27, 2019)

Got my yard truck running, it's the 2nd oldest vehicle i own, sits outside all year, the engines mostly exposed, and I just throw a battery and fuel at it and it starts and runs every time. I just use it to pull other shit around. The brakes aren't working, I think the master cyl is bad, so it's a game shifting in and out of gear, judging rolling distance and using the Jerry rigged hand e brake. I haven't hit anything...... yet. Then I drug out the other truck I need to strip , brakes were locked but a few solid whacks with a sledge loosened em right up. Probably just cutting through the floor to pull the tranny, the cabs totally rotted and not worth saving. The less I'm on my back under it, the better. Daylights burning, and this bowl isn't anymore, so I'm back at it.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 27, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So I've been having trouble with a 2 year old Simplicity tractor with the 23 HP Briggs and Stratton all fucking season (about 10 days Lol.)
> 
> Starts fine, runs 30 minutes then starts surging and cuts out. Did it last year a couple times too.
> 
> ...


Drill a 1/16" hole off center in the cap, you'll never have to worry about venting it and it's too small to allow anything to splash out or large debris in.


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 27, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> But for the ritual
> is it up yet ~click~
> is it up yet ~click~
> is it up yet ~click~
> ...


it was every five minutes for me, I started to abuse people close to me after not being able to get a riu fix for 24 hours. I even went as low as to like something on Facebook just to get that buzz. THE HORROR


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 27, 2019)

Going to look at this car Monday. Called today to see where it's at on the lot but the guy said they're keeping it inside.

Chevy dealer, took it in last fall and they keep reducing the price. 48,000 miles, 420 HP V-8 stick. New one is $50,000 and out of my league.

I think I'd look good in it. I just missed out on an '04 GT rag top they wanted $12K for. Sold the day I called. 'Tis the season.


----------



## lokie (Apr 27, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> it was every five minutes for me, I started to abuse people close to me after not being able to get a riu fix for 24 hours. I even went as low as to like something on Facebook just to get that buzz. THE HORROR


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 27, 2019)

420God said:


> At my neighbor's place cleaning up a tree that fell across his path.
> View attachment 4323741


Love a picture like that coming from a country where all the trees are evergreen.
I never get to see that much amber everywhere unless it’s a pub lol


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> ~snip~
> 
> So the EPA gas cap designed to reduce fumes *sucks* because you have to open it and let fumes out to keep it running.
> 
> ...


 literally


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 27, 2019)

420God said:


> Yep, and I don't get rid of much because I hate dealing with people.
> 
> 
> I'm building the stairs completely out of scrap and leftovers I've accumulated over the last couple years from the decks. Using two 2x12s at 3ft wide all the way up. Not cutting the boards but adding 1x4s for the steps to rest on. I'm going to be carrying heavy shit up and down and don't want them to break.


I would add a third runner in the center.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 27, 2019)

Finished this today. Green to clean. 4 days. Might be a record.


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2019)

Ran drip lines to the tomatoes my son started and picked up some more fencing for two new cages for them. Tilled in 4 bags of chicken manure in garden #2 that he spread out for me last night. Still needed more organic matter so I picked up 3 more bags of compost. If he gets them spread tonight I'll be able to till it tomorrow and get the corn planted, most likely. Time for some tincture and suds, possibly some smoke too.(Edit) Tiller fired right up, no ether needed.


----------



## 420God (Apr 27, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> I would add a third runner in the center.


They're already done, posted a pic a few pages back. Turned out solid as a rock, zero flex in the boards. If they ever start to feel soft I can always add more support but I think I'm good for now, it's just a barn for storage.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2019)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 4324052
> 
> Finished this today. Green to clean. 4 days. Might be a record.


 So would "The Living Pool" be a horror title in your professional milieu?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2019)

420God said:


> They're already done, posted a pic a few pages back. Turned out solid as a rock, zero flex in the boards. If they ever start to feel soft I can always add more support but I think I'm good for now, it's just a barn for storage.


@BarnBuster, enter product test mode


----------



## neosapien (Apr 27, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> So would "The Living Pool" be a horror title in your professional milieu?


The first and second picture are the same day. About 45 minutes and 10lbs of calcium hypochlorite later.


----------



## 420God (Apr 27, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> @BarnBuster, enter product test mode


Beans was helping me while I was building them. He approved.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2019)

neosapien said:


> The first and second picture are the same day. About 45 minutes and 10lbs of calcium hypochlorite later.


Chemical reaction kinetics in real life


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2019)

420God said:


> Beans was helping me while I was building them. He approved.
> View attachment 4324089


Nice work!


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2019)

420God said:


> Beans was helping me while I was building them. He approved.
> View attachment 4324089


Roxy was just hangin' out playing with her tree rope while I worked. She did come over and say hi when I was done.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 27, 2019)

fixed the internet. think there modem they gave me pooped out already cause i plugged in my own modem that i bought and activated it and works fine. the guy told me might be the switch but i plugged everything back into the switch so my dad could get wifi off it and works fine. internet is slower of course due to the switch as usual but it's not super slow. eventually i plan to get a modem with 2+ ports so i don't need the switch at all.

don't think we have any update on the car stuff yet the guy was supposed to call us yesterday but nothing. hopefully they are still trying to calculate the damages and hopefully it isn't too steep that we can fix it up and just use that car. i was thinking though maybe we can fix it up despite it was totaled and have it as DAMAGED on the title but you know just fix it up so it doesn't look like shit new air bags and all that. i know my dad does NOT want to resell the car/trade it in it was my moms car thats why so it holds sentimental value to him and tbh it is the cheapest option for us to do right now. me i honestly don't care i know it wasn't my fault to begin with and i don't drive too dangerously anymore because i've gotten so many tickets/near death experiences that i've learned from my younger years. at least with this option i can actually start saving money for my own car and my dad can use that car to drive the dogs around. the other option was just to get the money pay off the remaining loan fee's claim the rest if there is any and hopefully get a new car. 

not sure what we are going to do with the rental car as well cause i think we are supposed to return it tomorrow but idk i might just hold onto it let the company pay out and then figure out the days i use it and see what else we can do until then. 

slowly getting major things done this whole car thing was just a huge inconveinence for us. not sure how long we will have to wait for the repairs if we plan to go down that route and i still need a car plus the insurance will only pay out $900 total already costed me $120 for 3-4 days only.


----------



## jungle666 (Apr 27, 2019)

Polished my bike


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 27, 2019)

Sunny and mid 60s yesterday, so I went busking downtown for evening rush hour. Today we had a huge, slushy snowstorm - so many spin-outs and accidents on the highway. I had to go out in that shit to play a wedding ceremony (inside, of course. Don't be stupid.) If I had known it was coming I would have subbed out of this gig. Picked up some Chinese take out on the way home, when I got up the stairs and into the house, I looked like a wet, snow covered Yeti. Pealed off the wet clothes put them on the radiators, scarfed down the Chinese and promptly fell asleep in my lazyboy. I heard Wisconsin was going to get it worse, but you seem okay @420God ? You had a winter this year to rival GOT...


----------



## 420God (Apr 27, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Sunny and mid 60s yesterday, so I went busking downtown for evening rush hour. Today we had a huge, slushy snowstorm - so many spin-outs and accidents on the highway. I had to go out in that shit to play a wedding ceremony (inside, of course. Don't be stupid.) If I had known it was coming I would have subbed out of this gig. Picked up some Chinese take out on the way home, when I got up the stairs and into the house, I looked like a wet, snow covered Yeti. Pealed off the wet clothes put them on the radiators, scarfed down the Chinese and promptly fell asleep in my lazyboy. I heard Wisconsin was going to get it worse, but you seem okay @420God ? You had a winter this year to rival GOT...


Not a drop here, thankfully. Warmer than they forecast and calm all day.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 27, 2019)

I LOVE perlite as a grow medium, but I've got to water too often. As a lazy stoner, I'm always trying to get more for less, so I decided to mix in vermiculite, which holds much more water while still providing great drainage and aeration for the roots. I buy the 4 cubic foot bags, which are ridiculously huge. Seriously. Bigger than those 55 pound sacks of dog food. One bag will fill up half of a standard bathtub. Anyway, the top rated review for this large bag of vermiculite cracked me up. Check it - 



JW
_5.0 out of 5 stars_It's a big bag of vermiculite! 
April 22, 2018
Verified Purchase
Well, my wife says I have to leave a review for this bag of vermiculite. It's a big bag of vermiculite. When you open it you find it's full of vermiculite. There's nothing mixed in with it, no dirt, seeds, anything. I'm not sure what you would expect to be mixed in, but if you were hoping for something in particular you will be disappointed. Because, as I said, it's just vermiculite. If you are looking for a big bag of course vermiculite, this product is for you. If you want something other than a giant bag of course vermiculite I suggest you keep searching, but probably change the key words in your search. Cause I'm not sure how you got to this product, seeing as the description is "course vermiculite".
My wife says now that I should describe I to you, in case you have questions. So...the bag is about 3 feet long and 1 1/2 feet wide, and weighs. about 10 pounds. It would fill an average bath tub about half the way up. Oh, and it contains vermiculite.
I would buy it again...if I wanted more vermiculite.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 27, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I LOVE perlite as a grow medium, but I've got to water too often. As a lazy stoner, I'm always trying to get more for less, so I decided to mix in vermiculite, which holds much more water while still providing great drainage and aeration for the roots. I buy the 4 cubic foot bags, which are ridiculously huge. Seriously. Bigger than those 55 pound sacks of dog food. One bag will fill up half of a standard bathtub. Anyway, the top rated review for this large bag of vermiculite cracked me up. Check it -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a bitch when you get what you ask for I guess.


----------



## ANC (Apr 28, 2019)

Drove home, started at the ocean, now I'm here.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 28, 2019)

Getting ready for 1-3 days of possibly wet weather, 0-12 in of snow, highs in mid 30s. Got a tarp and a 100w reptile heater in addition to the 200W aquarium heater for the redneck radiant heat system yesterday as it looks l like itll roll in by this eveving.


----------



## raratt (Apr 28, 2019)

Our natural AC has kicked in, the "Delta Breeze" bringing in cool air from the coast. I can handle these temps.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 28, 2019)

I stepped out my front door into a flock of turkeys. 4 hens to my left and 2 males to my right. The males weren't to happy I got between them and their women. They were gobbling and flailing their wings. I just gobbled back at them, which I think pissed them off more, lol. This went on for 5 or 10 minutes until I got bored and went into the garage. They aren't nearly as afraid of me as they were just a week ago, the hens walked within 15 ft of me while I was working on the truck and making noise with air tools. Maybe I'll try and tame them a little more, I wanted chickens, a semi wild turkey flock could be cool. They're interbred with domestics that got loose, so they're fairly fat. I wonder if they'd roost in a coop if I built one?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 28, 2019)

It only took me 1.5 hours to trim 1/2 of a plant. I have 24 of those on the table. I'm fucked.


----------



## ANC (Apr 28, 2019)

Just box up the rest and send it to me.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 28, 2019)

I had a bit of a scare last night. I was grilling with Phil. We were drinking of course, and I hadn’t even noticed that my dog wasn’t around. normally he is all over Phil. Because Phil is fat. But anyway, I had to go piss. Well, while I’m pissing I saw that the side gate was open! And my dog is missing!!!! At this point I’m like “let’s go find him!” I was on the verge of flipping out. But I didn’t, I just walked out the front door and gave my call. It’s a stupid call, more of a whistle, but an extremely stupid whistle. And this fucker comes running up to me wagging his tail. Happy as fuck! This little shit really had me worried and there he is loving life because he was out whoring around the neighborhood.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 28, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Getting ready for 1-3 days of possibly wet weather, 0-12 in of snow, highs in mid 30s. Got a tarp and a 100w reptile heater in addition to the 200W aquarium heater for the redneck radiant heat system yesterday as it looks l like itll roll in by this eveving.
> View attachment 4324419


A foot of snow with that sky?
That's nutz, it looks like spring has sprung ffs.



Gary Goodson said:


> I had a bit of a scare last night. I was grilling with Phil. We were drinking of course, and I hadn’t even noticed that my dog wasn’t around. normally he is all over Phil. Because Phil is fat. But anyway, I had to go piss. Well, while I’m pissing I saw that the side gate was open! And my dog is missing!!!! At this point I’m like “let’s go find him!” I was on the verge of flipping out. But I didn’t, I just walked out the front door and gave my call. It’s a stupid call, more of a whistle, but an extremely stupid whistle. And this fucker comes running up to me wagging his tail. Happy as fuck! This little shit really had me worried and there he is loving life because he was out whoring around the neighborhood.


I'd go bonkers too - we've got a bear in the neighborhood that has already busted down a wooden fence & killed a big dog that was on a runner so I'm paranoid af. Not to mention possibly being hit by a car.
I'd be a mess.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 28, 2019)

watered my sunflowers and checked up on um after 2-3 days of leaving them alone and they looking good. fed the cats, the fish, the dogs and walked um. still need to trim my buds they are ready to be cut been drying for 10 days now. trying out something new this harvest by letting them dry longer so i don't need to burp them had a few people recommend this to me. got a party i need to go to tonight for my grandma's 1 year death anniversary which is basically just the same thing as what we did which is a 1 hour prayer and potluck dinner. not really my grandma but my grandma's sister. we call her grandma cause she helped raised us since we were kids. my dads parents idk they never cared for us and always favored my cousins and my moms parents died when we were very young so it was nice to feel like we had actual grandparents who cared for us. 

still super stressed about the car issue i know it will be okay in the end but everyday with no progress to the case is just wasted days.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 28, 2019)

I shot a Bull Moose one year that had two Cow's with him - the girls just stood there as I got up to them so on a lark I grunted & one came running at me. 
I got my 4 wheeler between us & was yelling like a lunatic before she split.
Good thing too cause there's no way I could have satisfied that big girl.


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> It only took me 1.5 hours to trim 1/2 of a plant. I have 24 of those on the table. I'm fucked.


You sound like my mrs I can trim 1 pound to her 2 oz (I have alot more experience or she’s smart and lets me do it all ). Trimming is the worst part of been a grower.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 28, 2019)

Finally got to weed whacking the back yard.


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 28, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> I had a bit of a scare last night. I was grilling with Phil. We were drinking of course, and I hadn’t even noticed that my dog wasn’t around. normally he is all over Phil. Because Phil is fat. But anyway, I had to go piss. Well, while I’m pissing I saw that the side gate was open! And my dog is missing!!!! At this point I’m like “let’s go find him!” I was on the verge of flipping out. But I didn’t, I just walked out the front door and gave my call. It’s a stupid call, more of a whistle, but an extremely stupid whistle. And this fucker comes running up to me wagging his tail. Happy as fuck! This little shit really had me worried and there he is loving life because he was out whoring around the neighborhood.


Ever since they privatised the dog pounds here and called them “rescue centres” it’s been fucked the bastards drive around looking for dogs that get out. They charge $250 per dog to get your dog back. 2 times 3 of my dogs got out they. They could never catch my youngest Rottweiler though he was like a jet lol the first time they got 2 of my dogs $500. I was not happy and the bastards were trying to get the other dog before I got there so they could get the extra cash. Next time they got out I caught up to them a bit quicker same thing but this time while they were chasing the young one 
I went starlight to there van let my dogs out put them in my car threw there car keys in the bushes whistled to my other dog who came running said a few polite words to the “rescue rangers” and continued on my merry way. Both times I think it was the bastards letting them out because my dogs were smart but they can’t open gates.


----------



## lokie (Apr 28, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Finally got to weed whacking the back yard.
> View attachment 4324580


Lol

Almost as much fun as peeing in the snow.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 28, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Ever since they privatised the dog pounds here and called them “rescue centres” it’s been fucked the bastards drive around looking for dogs that get out. They charge $250 per dog to get your dog back. 2 times 3 of my dogs got out they. They could never catch my youngest Rottweiler though he was like a jet lol the first time they got 2 of my dogs $500. I was not happy and the bastards were trying to get the other dog before I got there so they could get the extra cash. Next time they got out I caught up to them a bit quicker same thing but this time while they were chasing the young one
> I went starlight to there van let my dogs out put them in my car threw there car keys in the bushes whistled to my other dog who came running said a few polite words to the “rescue rangers” and continued on my merry way. Both times I think it was the bastards letting them out because my dogs were smart but they can’t open gates.


Two words.

Camera system!


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 28, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Two words.
> 
> Camera system!


I moved to shortly after to my 33 acre property to get away from the suburban he’ll and installed cameras there and it has been money well spent


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 28, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Finally got to weed whacking the back yard.
> View attachment 4324580


I fucking love weed whacking; it's like starring in your very own gladiator movie


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 28, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I moved to shortly after to my 33 acre property to get away from the suburban he’ll and installed cameras there and it has been money well spent


I've got an 8 cam system for the exterior and a very discrete motion sensitive/activated camera that covers the whole downstairs including both doors (that I can watch with my phone) not to mention one very loud beagle and one VERY large South African Mastiff.
I think I'm covered as the whole neighborhood is pretty much terrified of the giant dog whom is in reality a big pussy but sounds quite the opposite.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 28, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A foot of snow with that sky?
> That's nutz, it looks like spring has sprung ffs.
> 
> 
> ...


Windy af and the clouds have been stacking in west of the divide. If the moisture is there we will get wet, doubt we will have a foot accumulate tho.


----------



## raratt (Apr 28, 2019)

Got to use my favorite tool, the sawzall to modify the return air hole in the grow room so I can fit a 4" return fan into it. Made a takeoff that will sit in my window to pull outside air in. Contemplating putting it on a timer to pull in cold night air and help with the cooling. Spread out the compost a bit more so it will dry and I can till it in. Even got a nap in.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 28, 2019)

finished trimming 3 of my strawberry cough plants hung up to dry for 10 days. end results https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/390404674219409410/572197347228909580/20190428_130729.jpg

going to weigh it but i dry trimmed not the best in the world only my 2nd harvest but more bud then my last grow for sure and better quality as well. i kept a lot of the leaves on still cause i aint got time to remove every single sugar leaf and i try yo keep the stems intact just for presentation purposes if there is a huge gap between nodes then i remove the stem but i try to keep it intact mostly. idc to trick people into thinking i got X amount of weight. idgaf about weight right now im looking for flavor wise.

181.83grams total weight just gotta minus all the stems not bad tbh imo bud is fully dried i could smoke it if i wanted to but i packed 5 mason jars with it.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> Got to use my favorite tool, the sawzall to modify the return air hole in the grow room so I can fit a 4" return fan into it. Made a takeoff that will sit in my window to pull outside air in. Contemplating putting it on a timer to pull in cold night air and help with the cooling. Spread out the compost a bit more so it will dry and I can till it in. Even got a nap in.


I dont play favorites, so many of them are sharp. I do like using these though.
https://www.woodcraft.com/products/king-arthurs-tools-royal-knights-choice-20064-carving-kit?gclid=Cj0KCQjwnpXmBRDUARIsAEo71tQkldS6c7A5UJhASyK3YJBGnA5GHKn7h7C2C5e2iX_92ZMmQTa-1PUaApIXEALw_wcB#
I like my 4 1/2 in hole saw for those jobs tho.
 
Heat is on as the temp has dropped 10 deg in the last 1/2 hr and the clouds are rolling in.


----------



## raratt (Apr 28, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I dont play favorites


Didn't have any of those on hand. I just had to hack a half circle in the bottom 2X4 and siding. The original slot I put in was too small anyway. The cutoff wheel on my Dremel ranks up there also.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 28, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I dont play favorites, so many of them are sharp. I do like using these though.
> https://www.woodcraft.com/products/king-arthurs-tools-royal-knights-choice-20064-carving-kit?gclid=Cj0KCQjwnpXmBRDUARIsAEo71tQkldS6c7A5UJhASyK3YJBGnA5GHKn7h7C2C5e2iX_92ZMmQTa-1PUaApIXEALw_wcB#
> I like my 4 1/2 in hole saw for those jobs tho.
> View attachment 4324725
> ...


Psych. Phase 1 I guess.
 
Might be a sunset worthy of the beautiful thread.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 28, 2019)

hopefully good news but i found something stating what looks like my car was paid off 2 days ago meaning if we do claim totaled then at least we get all the money to put down on a new car. at least if that is true i get peace of mind on that part. also came to the decision of 1. quitting cigs again for good this time as i am getting tired of going outside just to smoke and im starting to smoke almost an entire pack a day. i can but i ration it out usually to last me 4-5 days but now im down to a pack every 2-3 days. 2. if i do get a new car im going to be getting a 2nd job. one full time and one part time unless the 2 coexist with the times then i'll keep both at full time if possible.


----------



## ANC (Apr 28, 2019)

I'm so glad I managed to quit. Had really low expectations of being able to pull it off.


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 29, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> hopefully good news but i found something stating what looks like my car was paid off 2 days ago meaning if we do claim totaled then at least we get all the money to put down on a new car. at least if that is true i get peace of mind on that part. also came to the decision of 1. quitting cigs again for good this time as i am getting tired of going outside just to smoke and im starting to smoke almost an entire pack a day. i can but i ration it out usually to last me 4-5 days but now im down to a pack every 2-3 days. 2. if i do get a new car im going to be getting a 2nd job. one full time and one part time unless the 2 coexist with the times then i'll keep both at full time if possible.


I’ve been off the cigs for 18 months. Where I come from everyone smokes there weed with tobacco in it, it’s horrible I know but it’s just how you get taught to smoke it. The younger generation coming threw generally smoke tobacco free. It was harder to stop smoking my weed with tobacco than to quit cigs. Only because the tobacco gives you are different high, i wasn’t used to a straight green high. Now I’m used to green weed I hate it the old way. I can’t eve smoke green weed threw my mates bongs cause they taste like ashtrays and they think I’m weird for smoking it green. Good luck bro quiting sucks


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 29, 2019)

Why?! It’s 3am why?! 

Gary! Go to sleep!


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 29, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 4324928
> Why?! It’s 3am why?!
> 
> Gary! Go to sleep!


Lol it’s only 7pm here I’ll take the next shift


----------



## ANC (Apr 29, 2019)

Good unmixed weed is so much smoother than mixing with tobacco.
I used to just tell people I put tobacco in when I roll joints... that is normally my job as I can roll joints with the dexterity of a knitter.
Eventually, I would mix in some tobacco on a later joint... and they would look at me confused when they now cough when I added the tobacco.


----------



## dangledo (Apr 29, 2019)

Went straight to the old sycamores down by a creek on the edge of the field and pow, right in the kisser.


----------



## 420God (Apr 29, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Went straight to the old sycamores down by a creek on the edge of the field and pow, right in the kisser.
> 
> View attachment 4324962


Lucky! I've only found them once up here and it was only a couple growing in my yard.


----------



## dangledo (Apr 29, 2019)

420God said:


> Lucky! I've only found them once up here and it was only a couple growing in my yard.


Last two years they were all rotten here within a day of popping. So these will be fully enjoyed.

I've heard reports around here they're in full bloom and people finding more than they ever have. Odd with this cold weather.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 29, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Went straight to the old sycamores down by a creek on the edge of the field and pow, right in the kisser.
> 
> View attachment 4324962


Bro I’d kill for a harvest like that!


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 29, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Bro I’d kill for a harvest like that!


Now I'd kill just to see what you would whip up with them!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 29, 2019)

I drew various penises in hand sanitizer inside the glass doors of the ladies sauna at my gym. I shouldn't be left alone for more than a few minutes.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 29, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I drew various penises in hand sanitizer inside the glass doors of the ladies sauna at my gym. I shouldn't be left alone for more than a few minutes.


well that's one way to get some privacy......


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 29, 2019)

Morning everyone, hope everyone had a productive and evenfull weekend....or at least i hope so....

Welp got the pool finished, and mowed and weed eated 3 different yards......yeah i'm a little burnt.....think i bring the idea of "redneck" a whole new idea today.....little heat never hurts anyone right......anywho.....

Coffee is on, nice a hot.........cream and sugar are out........


----------



## dangledo (Apr 29, 2019)

Sheeeit just realized it's been 11 year riu now. Seems like yesterday i was googling which strain to yield the most and signing up to check out pics haha




Gary Goodson said:


> Bro I’d kill for a harvest like that!


Shoot I'd totally gift you some. Already gave half away. They were going for 90 a lb just last year


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 29, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Sheeeit just realized it's been 11 year riu now. Seems like yesterday i was googling which strain to yield the most and signing up to check out pics haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have me by 19 days.

But I still ask stoopid questions occasionally just to be cool.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 4324928
> Why?! It’s 3am why?!
> 
> Gary! Go to sleep!


Jesus Gar since you've stopped hanging out here your weed growing has gone to shit!


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 29, 2019)

I played a set with my surf band at my friend's May day party yesterday

it's the first time I've played since I had the dissected aorta- it went pretty well and I felt like my old self


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 29, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I’ve been off the cigs for 18 months. Where I come from everyone smokes there weed with tobacco in it, it’s horrible I know but it’s just how you get taught to smoke it. The younger generation coming threw generally smoke tobacco free. It was harder to stop smoking my weed with tobacco than to quit cigs. Only because the tobacco gives you are different high, i wasn’t used to a straight green high. Now I’m used to green weed I hate it the old way. I can’t eve smoke green weed threw my mates bongs cause they taste like ashtrays and they think I’m weird for smoking it green. Good luck bro quiting sucks


i usually smoke a cig or nicotine product after i smoke my weed. idk why but i find that it makes me feel more awake plus to kinda drown out the smell of the weed. pretty much just smoke cigs now cause it's cheaper then vaping when i vape i go through about $50 a week buying the coils and juice as making my own coils and juice is very time consuming used to do it for years it's cheaper but time consuming and that is if the juice even comes out good. 

quitting does suck i found a nifty trick that if i stop smoking for a long period and smoke a cig the nicotine hit is much better kind of like a weed tolerance. im a chain smoker though i can smoke about 3-4 back to back by the 3rd one i slow down though. i might buy 1 more pack try and help me get by this stupid car issue phase then quit once all that is situated


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 29, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> i usually smoke a cig or nicotine product after i smoke my weed. idk why but i find that it makes me feel more awake plus to kinda drown out the smell of the weed. pretty much just smoke cigs now cause it's cheaper then vaping when i vape i go through about $50 a week buying the coils and juice as making my own coils and juice is very time consuming used to do it for years it's cheaper but time consuming and that is if the juice even comes out good.
> 
> quitting does suck i found a nifty trick that if i stop smoking for a long period and smoke a cig the nicotine hit is much better kind of like a weed tolerance. im a chain smoker though i can smoke about 3-4 back to back by the 3rd one i slow down though. i might buy 1 more pack try and help me get by this stupid car issue phase then quit once all that is situated


Have you considered trying champix? No experience myself, I have a couple relatives who quit their first time using it.


----------



## raratt (Apr 29, 2019)

Time to run to Ace and grab some ducting. Room will breathe much mo bettah. Need to put the deflector back up on the inside and run a little duct tape on the fan.

Glad I bought more corn seed, 9.5 G of corn gets you 1 ea 12 foot row.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 29, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you considered trying champix? No experience myself, I have a couple relatives who quit their first time using it.


no i trying to quit cold turkey again because i need to save up as much money as i can. kind of in a shit hole atm with funds because all the money is everywhere. my mom managed all the money and so it's mainly in her account and idk if my dad has done anything relating to her account yet. we got the death certificate weeks ago but knowing him he just left her account as is. 

thats why it's rought right now like we got funds but it's all over the place.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 29, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I drew various penises in hand sanitizer inside the glass doors of the ladies sauna at my gym. I shouldn't be left alone for more than a few minutes.


i thought you were uninterested in penii....¿


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 29, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> no i trying to quit cold turkey again because i need to save up as much money as i can. kind of in a shit hole atm with funds because all the money is everywhere. my mom managed all the money and so it's mainly in her account and idk if my dad has done anything relating to her account yet. we got the death certificate weeks ago but knowing him he just left her account as is.
> 
> thats why it's rought right now like we got funds but it's all over the place.


Jeeze that's harsh, sorry you're going through that.  I bet trying to quit smoking plays heavy on the mind and adds to an already stressful situation.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 29, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i thought you were uninterested in penii....¿


I don't have a lot of use for them IRL but see the humor in jokes and pictures.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 29, 2019)

24 and icy this morning, dropped to 21, now climbing to a balmy almost 30 with extremely light and intermittent snow flurries.
Running a t5 and one of these in the coldframe.
 
Stocked up like 15 years ago before they stopped selling them, down to 3.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 29, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Jeeze that's harsh, sorry you're going through that.  I bet trying to quit smoking plays heavy on the mind and adds to an already stressful situation.


yea it is just stressful pretty much getting fucked over back to back since my mom passed away. i got a good family at least we support each other financially and whatever. that is why i mean it's a good time to start again but at the same time a bad time as well due to all the extra stress idk though i might do it towards the ending of the month when we get more news about the car that is the biggest issue right now.


----------



## too larry (Apr 29, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I’ve been off the cigs for 18 months. Where I come from everyone smokes there weed with tobacco in it, it’s horrible I know but it’s just how you get taught to smoke it. The younger generation coming threw generally smoke tobacco free. It was harder to stop smoking my weed with tobacco than to quit cigs. Only because the tobacco gives you are different high, i wasn’t used to a straight green high. Now I’m used to green weed I hate it the old way. I can’t eve smoke green weed threw my mates bongs cause they taste like ashtrays and they think I’m weird for smoking it green. Good luck bro quiting sucks


Back in my Navy days we would go to the African bars in European ports. They smoked like that. Also popular with the locals on some of the islands in the tropics.


----------



## too larry (Apr 29, 2019)

raratt said:


> Time to run to Ace and grab some ducting. Room will breathe much mo bettah. Need to put the deflector back up on the inside and run a little duct tape on the fan.View attachment 4325086
> 
> Glad I bought more corn seed, 9.5 G of corn gets you 1 ea 12 foot row.View attachment 4325087


My Silver Queen is tall enough I can see it when I leave for work everyday. Still no garden fence. I'm hoping the deer have lost the desire for sweet corn.


----------



## too larry (Apr 29, 2019)

I talked to the boss for a few minutes this afternoon. She was a little upset about me going over her head, but not as bad as I had feared. It's been cleared for the cleaning guy's lady friend to clean 40 hours a week until she catches up, then 25 a week after that. They are both real happy with the situation. And the boss will come around.


----------



## too larry (Apr 29, 2019)

Sister, the wife and I came into town to take care of the deeds for the land swap. The title office had screwed up one of them, and we didn't catch it until it had been recorded and we took it to the tax office. {The mess up deeded Sister's half of the river land to the wife and I. That was 2-3 miles from the piece of land we were actually trying to do} We went back in time for them to unrecord it, and we ran to the title office and they fixed it. Ran back to courthouse and got it recorded and filed with tax office. 

And I found out something that is scary. Since the timber is wrecked, we might not be able to get agriculture exemptions on the land next year. I could not afford to pay market price taxes. Lots on the river go for $1K a foot of riverfront. Our taxes on the river field {1/4 mile of riverfront} is a couple hundred dollars.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 29, 2019)

got some coffee had to buy the beans so i can build up my vermicompost with that good shit. finally started to move some stuff into the new room. moved everything in my closet in there which really wasn't a lot my closet is pretty much empty. depending when my sisters bf's next day off is im going to move my computer in there on my day off. i need someone to help me move the bed though because the computer can only go in 1 location due to the plug. then my tent can also only go in 1 location as well. sucks though because we can't even take apart the bed frame it's pretty much more work to do that then it is just to move it around.

hopefully we got days off lined up soon cause these weeks gonna come flying by we need to get this renovation going asap.


----------



## raratt (Apr 29, 2019)

too larry said:


> My Silver Queen is tall enough I can see it when I leave for work everyday. Still no garden fence. I'm hoping the deer have lost the desire for sweet corn.


I am behind the power curve because of all the rain we have had. I didn't even get a chance to spray my peach tree because it would rain every few days.


----------



## too larry (Apr 29, 2019)

raratt said:


> I am behind the power curve because of all the rain we have had. I didn't even get a chance to spray my peach tree because it would rain every few days.


The sweet corn I planted in the kiddie pool is between knee and waist high. It's dry here, so it's loving the soaker hoses.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2019)

too larry said:


> Sister, the wife and I came into town to take care of the deeds for the land swap. The title office had screwed up one of them, and we didn't catch it until it had been recorded and we took it to the tax office. {The mess up deeded Sister's half of the river land to the wife and I. That was 2-3 miles from the piece of land we were actually trying to do} We went back in time for them to unrecord it, and we ran to the title office and they fixed it. Ran back to courthouse and got it recorded and filed with tax office.
> 
> And I found out something that is scary. Since the timber is wrecked, we might not be able to get agriculture exemptions on the land next year. I could not afford to pay market price taxes. Lots on the river go for $1K a foot of riverfront. Our taxes on the river field {1/4 mile of riverfront} is a couple hundred dollars.


Can you plant some saplings, would that work?


----------



## raratt (Apr 29, 2019)

It's finally dried out here. Made two more tomato cages today and tried to pick up some zucchini plants but the store couldn't get any in, so I bought seeds. Hooked up a duct to my window in the garage and the intake fan I installed. I can pump in cool air now at night.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2019)

raratt said:


> It's finally dried out here. Made two more tomato cages today and tried to pick up some zucchini plants but the store couldn't get any in, so I bought seeds. hooked up a duct to my window in the garage and the intake fan I installed. I can pump in cool air now at night.


It's raining here. I think the cloud's GPS lost lock on you guys.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 29, 2019)

too larry said:


> Sister, the wife and I came into town to take care of the deeds for the land swap. The title office had screwed up one of them, and we didn't catch it until it had been recorded and we took it to the tax office. {The mess up deeded Sister's half of the river land to the wife and I. That was 2-3 miles from the piece of land we were actually trying to do} We went back in time for them to unrecord it, and we ran to the title office and they fixed it. Ran back to courthouse and got it recorded and filed with tax office.
> 
> *And I found out something that is scary. Since the timber is wrecked, we might not be able to get agriculture exemptions on the land next year. I could not afford to pay market price taxes. Lots on the river go for $1K a foot of riverfront. Our taxes on the river field {1/4 mile of riverfront} is a couple hundred dollars*.


Try for the exemption; if denied make a calm but epic stink with publicity via TV,radio and print media. This would be classic David vs Goliath; gov't teaming with land barons to screw a victim of natural disaster. You'd win. Always escalate


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Try for the exemption; if denied make a calm but epic stink with publicity via TV,radio and print media. This would be classic David vs Goliath; gov't teaming with land barons to screw a victim of natural disaster. You'd win. Always escalate


Actually you could leverage that by applying for disaster aid to replant.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 29, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Actually you could leverage that by applying for disaster aid to replant.


Yeah. Rejuvenate the farm; you aren't cheating you were a timber farmer til the hurricane. I didn't mean to imply a tantrum; well planned and thought out


----------



## raratt (Apr 29, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> It's raining here. I think the cloud's GPS lost lock on you guys.


Vegas is really getting tagged, you are on the south side of that little low that rolled in.


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 29, 2019)

A well


Lethidox said:


> i usually smoke a cig or nicotine product after i smoke my weed. idk why but i find that it makes me feel more awake plus to kinda drown out the smell of the weed. pretty much just smoke cigs now cause it's cheaper then vaping when i vape i go through about $50 a week buying the coils and juice as making my own coils and juice is very time consuming used to do it for years it's cheaper but time consuming and that is if the juice even comes out good.
> 
> quitting does suck i found a nifty trick that if i stop smoking for a long period and smoke a cig the nicotine hit is much better kind of like a weed tolerance. im a chain smoker though i can smoke about 3-4 back to back by the 3rd one i slow down though. i might buy 1 more pack try and help me get by this stupid car issue phase then quit once all that is situated


quiting under stress never works a packet of 25 smokes in Australia cost $34. That’s why I quit and my kids but every time I tried to quit under stressful like your situation, I would start back up I quit cold turkey it was one angry mofo hahahahaha.


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 29, 2019)

The same packet cost $4.20 when I started smoking


----------



## too larry (Apr 29, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Can you plant some saplings, would that work?


The tax lady said usually there is a five year window to get it replanted, and there are laws in the works for some kind of extension. So I should get it done in time. The cost of clearing the 20 acres of longleaf behind the house for planting would be $40K. My most likely plan of action is to let them sit 3 years, then burn. I'll replant after that. We are not sure if we are going to do as many pines as before. I'm getting old, and need something that will have a return while I'm still around.

The lady also said that I might loose the exemption on the natural woods. Since there is not a money making crop there. With all the big trees down, there is no saw logs, so no way to make a profit. The 40 at the pond is only woods woods. I may have to buy a couple of goats.


----------



## raratt (Apr 29, 2019)

too larry said:


> exemption on the natural woods


Sounds like a "Wildlife Conservation Area" to me, lol. A place for the natural flora and fauna.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 29, 2019)

Harvest week is over. Thank you, jesus. Newly planted clones look happy in Tray #1. My iphone filters like, 90% of the HPS. Much prettier irl...






Plants in Tray #2 looking perky. The ladies are LOVING this cold weather, as the grow room is the perfect temp/humidity, and there is fresh air pumping through constantly.



Tray #3 at week 5, freshly tied up and staked. They like rough like that...



Tray #4 with about 9 days until chop. Gettin' fat, just the way I likes 'em.




Smells yummy...


----------



## too larry (Apr 29, 2019)

raratt said:


> Sounds like a "Wildlife Conservation Area" to me, lol. A place for the natural flora and fauna.


I think we will be alright. When she was explaining what the procedure was after the hurricane, she said, "we are supposed to go out and look at the land and make a new evaluation." Raise taxes on too many folks, and a new tax appraiser might be there next time.


The longleaf's behind the house were actually on a national conservation program. Out of row-crops into the local trees. They paid for 3/4's of the seedlings and all the planting. {since we did it ourselves, we made a few bucks} And my parents got $1K a year for 15 years. But there were restrictions on what we could do. No summertime burning, no thinning or raking straw.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 29, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> A well
> 
> quiting under stress never works a packet of 25 smokes in Australia cost $34. That’s why I quit and my kids but every time I tried to quit under stressful like your situation, I would start back up I quit cold turkey it was one angry mofo hahahahaha.


Yea i mean its not just about cost but healthier lifestyle as in the future i want kids. That is true stress never helps any situation well nit this one at least. Its just the money issue that pushes it. Hopefully good news comes just been taking things day by day but tired of all the bad news back to back as if im unlucky


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> *Harvest week is over. *Thank you, jesus. Newly planted clones look happy in Tray #1. My iphone filters like, 90% of the HPS. Much prettier irl...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 29, 2019)

curious2garden said:


>


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 29, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> no i trying to quit cold turkey again because i need to save up as much money as i can. kind of in a shit hole atm with funds because all the money is everywhere. my mom managed all the money and so it's mainly in her account and idk if my dad has done anything relating to her account yet. we got the death certificate weeks ago but knowing him he just left her account as is.
> 
> thats why it's rought right now like we got funds but it's all over the place.





DustyDuke said:


> A well
> 
> quiting under stress never works a packet of 25 smokes in Australia cost $34. That’s why I quit and my kids but every time I tried to quit under stressful like your situation, I would start back up I quit cold turkey it was one angry mofo hahahahaha.


My mother passed away new years eve 2014. I used the death of her as motivation to finally quit for good. I haven’t even taken a drag since.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


>


I swear to god this is the larfiest (is that even a word) bud I have ever grown. Trimming is endless. It's Cali Connections Pre 98 BK and the other seeds grew these wonderfully powerful tight golf ball nugs. This pheno however is the pheno from hell.

Worse for reasons unknown to me and only known to chemistry (fuck chemistry), my large mother was recalcitrant in reversing. Anyway now I have 4 instead of 24 clones that are seeded. So at least I got some sensimilla which I wanted to do this year since I haven't had an unseeded crop in 3 years (or so).

Unfortunately, in hindsight, I should have seeded the entire thing. I've spent the majority of the past 2 days in trim hell wondering if my feeding high N during the first 2 weeks caused the larf. I know in fact that is not true, it's just the luck of the genetics but FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUK

TL;DR FML


----------



## raratt (Apr 29, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> My mother passed away new years eve 2014. I used the death of her as motivation to finally quit for good. I haven’t even taken a drag since.


How's the work on the property going?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 29, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> I had a bit of a scare last night. I was grilling with Phil. We were drinking of course, and I hadn’t even noticed that my dog wasn’t around. normally he is all over Phil. Because Phil is fat. But anyway, I had to go piss. Well, while I’m pissing I saw that the side gate was open! And my dog is missing!!!! At this point I’m like “let’s go find him!” I was on the verge of flipping out. But I didn’t, I just walked out the front door and gave my call. It’s a stupid call, more of a whistle, but an extremely stupid whistle. And this fucker comes running up to me wagging his tail. Happy as fuck! This little shit really had me worried and there he is loving life because he was out whoring around the neighborhood.


I apparently didn't latch the gate right the other day so when i let autumn out the next morning she went exploring. Came right back when i called for her but she was down the street. Scared the shit out if me when she was gone and i saw the gate open.


----------



## raratt (Apr 29, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> larfiest


Larfiest, Adj: Having a great propensity for buds that take decades to trim. AKA PITA.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 29, 2019)

raratt said:


> How's the work on the property going?


Moving the 5th wheel out there tomorrow. Last night here at the rv park.

Grading is done just waiting on the permit.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 30, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> My mother passed away new years eve 2014. I used the death of her as motivation to finally quit for good. I haven’t even taken a drag since.


Sorry for your loss bro


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 30, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I swear to god this is the larfiest (is that even a word) bud I have ever grown. Trimming is endless. It's Cali Connections Pre 98 BK and the other seeds grew these wonderfully powerful tight golf ball nugs. This pheno however is the pheno from hell.
> 
> Worse for reasons unknown to me and only known to chemistry (fuck chemistry), my large mother was recalcitrant in reversing. Anyway now I have 4 instead of 24 clones that are seeded. So at least I got some sensimilla which I wanted to do this year since I haven't had an unseeded crop in 3 years (or so).
> 
> ...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 30, 2019)

Saturday I had to tear down our front deck and rebuild it. If 420 god had his way it would have been done within the hour... I'm close. Got to seal it, add a cap, lattice and a skirt. Gotta little lip I'm hoping will pull down when I add the skirt.
 

Oh, I also started my new job yesterday. It's a job! 

SH420


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Apr 30, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Saturday I had to tear down our front deck and rebuild it. If 420 god had his way it would have been done within the hour... I'm close. Got to seal it, add a cap, lattice and a skirt. Gotta little lip I'm hoping will pull down when I add the skirt.
> View attachment 4325582
> 
> Oh, I also started my new job yesterday. It's a job!
> ...


High there!
Go Sharks!


----------



## 420God (Apr 30, 2019)

I installed a manual windshield wiper on my utv I found cheap on Ebay.
 

Had to make some adjustments but it works great.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 30, 2019)

Sunbiz1 said:


> High there!
> Go Sharks!


Hey biz, how be you? 
Go Sharks! 

SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 30, 2019)

ok what in the fapping am i doing awake right now.....oh that right work....bills are the worst....

well it's 66f and a wake up right now, looks like moisture is working in from the south...might have rain coming in.....killer...

welp coffee is hot and on, working on the first one right now...

ok off to take a look at the tomatoes, and then off to check out the bulvine intellegence in the field for a friend....and off to work...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 30, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> ok what in the fapping am i doing awake right now.....oh that right work....bills are the worst....
> 
> well it's 66f and a wake up right now, looks like moisture is working in from the south...might have rain coming in.....killer...
> 
> ...


66 F 
LOL

Our back yard still has frost in the shady spots...


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 30, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> 66 F
> LOL
> 
> Our back yard still has frost in the shady spots...
> View attachment 4325676


not down here.......it's mudding and bonfire times right now.....at least for us.....

rainy season is upon us down here for the time being.......till the heat of the summer hits anyways


----------



## raratt (Apr 30, 2019)

59 degrees this morning, headed to 71. Few clouds floating around from the marine layer getting blown inland. Wind 15-25 SSW today. Working on cup #2 of Joe. Watered the girls and took some more cuts off the Napali Pink. They are being difficult to root.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 30, 2019)

raratt said:


> 59 degrees this morning, headed to 71. Few clouds floating around from the marine layer getting blown inland. Wind 15-25 SSW today. Working on cup #2 of Joe. Watered the girls and took some more cuts off the Napali Pink. They are being difficult to root.


Fuck yeah man, it’s fucking cold this morning.

Adios RV park, it was fun but time to go.
This was my view for the last 4.5 months


----------



## raratt (Apr 30, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuck yeah man, it’s fucking cold this morning.
> 
> Adios RV park, it was fun but time to go.
> This was my view for the last 4.5 months
> View attachment 4325717


Not a bad view, for what it is.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Apr 30, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Hey biz, how be you?
> SH420


All good here, drooling over a chemdawg lady that isn't ready...huge frosty buds.
Smells like lemon pinesol.
Pouring down rain again, poppies outside are not happy.
Visited a local dispensary, prices off the chain; $100/qtr.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 30, 2019)

too larry said:


> My Silver Queen is tall enough I can see it when I leave for work everyday. Still no garden fence. I'm hoping the deer have lost the desire for sweet corn.





too larry said:


> Sister, the wife and I came into town to take care of the deeds for the land swap. The title office had screwed up one of them, and we didn't catch it until it had been recorded and we took it to the tax office. {The mess up deeded Sister's half of the river land to the wife and I. That was 2-3 miles from the piece of land we were actually trying to do} We went back in time for them to unrecord it, and we ran to the title office and they fixed it. Ran back to courthouse and got it recorded and filed with tax office.
> 
> And I found out something that is scary. Since the timber is wrecked, we might not be able to get agriculture exemptions on the land next year. I could not afford to pay market price taxes. Lots on the river go for $1K a foot of riverfront. Our taxes on the river field {1/4 mile of riverfront} is a couple hundred dollars.


What about an opening a not for profit guided deer hunting outfit?


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 30, 2019)

raratt said:


> I am behind the power curve because of all the rain we have had. I didn't even get a chance to spray my peach tree because it would rain every few days.





too larry said:


> The sweet corn I planted in the kiddie pool is between knee and waist high. It's dry here, so it's loving the soaker hoses.


LOL, you guys and your fucking corn.....














Jealous. Larry what about pigs? Bacon is good.


----------



## too larry (Apr 30, 2019)

420God said:


> I installed a manual windshield wiper on my utv I found cheap on Ebay.
> View attachment 4325614
> View attachment 4325609
> Had to make some adjustments but it works great.


I need to install a windshield on my "bota RTV.


----------



## too larry (Apr 30, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> LOL, you guys and your fucking corn.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Belly button high.


----------



## too larry (Apr 30, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> What about an opening a not for profit guided deer hunting outfit?





SSGrower said:


> . . . . . . . Larry what about pigs? Bacon is good.


We had folks hunting on the land until Mamma died a couple of three years ago. Not a fan of having anyone on my land. Right now all the roads on the pond 40 are impassible. I'm going to ask my neighbor if I can use his road to bring in any supplies for my camp, and not clear the old roads. At least not out to the hard top. Make it as hard as possible for trespassers.

We used to run hogs on the land when I was a kid. But the fencing would cost more than it would be worth. We have a small piece of adjoining land that we ask about joining with the pond land for tax purposes. You have to have 10 acres to claim ag exemptions. The lady ran the numbers, and said the most I would save would be 30 bucks an acre. So if we did lose the exemption on the pond, it would be $1200 more.

But the good news is I remembered that she said the review was only for land that had changed hands. So the pond land {and the piece I traded to Sister} would be the only one effected.


----------



## too larry (Apr 30, 2019)

Today was the last day for debris out to the road. I got all the compressed wood out of the shed and to the road. Did 15-20 pine trees from behind the house and a few oaks down by the edge of the rough where I used to park all the farm equipment.. Turned the boxblade over pulling one out.


----------



## raratt (Apr 30, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> fucking corn.....


It's in the fucking ground now...lol. Finished my tilling for this spring, put some zucchini seeds in starter pots. Ran the drip hose for the aforementioned corn, and to the raspberries. Need to cull the peaches soon. Almost to the point that I can just turn on the water and watch stuff grow, unfortunately that will mean weeds also. Speaking of which I need to pull a bunch of those in the numerous flower gardens.


----------



## too larry (Apr 30, 2019)

raratt said:


> . . . . . . .Almost to the point that I can just turn on the water and watch stuff grow, unfortunately that will mean weeds also. Speaking of which I need to pull a bunch of those in the numerous flower gardens.


When I get a section of the pines cleared, I'm raking the pinestraw and mulching the garden with it. Need to get a few loads ready, or I will be behind the 8 ball.


----------



## raratt (Apr 30, 2019)

too larry said:


> pinestraw


I thought mulching with that raises the acidity of the soil, don't quote me on that though. Edit: It only does a minor amount, not enough to make a difference. The terpenes inhibit seed growth, but only from new needles that still smell like pine, and that is water soluble so it washes away.


----------



## too larry (Apr 30, 2019)

raratt said:


> I thought mulching with that raises the acidity of the soil, don't quote me on that though. Edit: It only does a minor amount, not enough to make a difference. The terpenes inhibit seed growth, but only from new needles that still smell like pine, and that is water soluble so it washes away.


Yep, it does have some small effect. I have used hay, but had a bad roach problem because of it. The pinestraw breaks down fast. What I used on the cukes last year is completely broken down already. You can rub it between your hands and it's like dust.

I'm going to use it on the fruit trees too. The dry weather and my lack of watering time is kicking their ass right now.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2019)

Two more larfy ass plants. Hoping my Ducksfoot germ.


----------



## ANC (Apr 30, 2019)

too larry said:


> Belly button high.
> 
> View attachment 4325845


your weed looks broken


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 30, 2019)

too larry said:


> View attachment 4325845





ANC said:


> your weed looks broken


reveg


----------



## raratt (Apr 30, 2019)

too larry said:


> Belly button high.


I tried to do that, I put some tincture in my belly button. It is a fallacy, didn't do anything.


----------



## Steve French (Apr 30, 2019)

This thread always makes me feel I'm doing nothing with my life. Accurately.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 30, 2019)

Steve French said:


> This thread always makes me feel I'm doing nothing with my life. Accurately.


What’s up bro?


----------



## Steve French (Apr 30, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> What’s up bro?


Funny you should ask me boy, just cracking another brewskie. For some reason unbeknownst to me, alcohol always makes me want to visit a weed site.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 30, 2019)

Steve French said:


> Funny you should ask me boy, just cracking another brewskie. For some reason unbeknownst to me, alcohol always makes me want to visit a weed site.


 I have the mirror condition. Weed sites inspire me to reach for the alcohol.


----------



## Steve French (Apr 30, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I have the mirror condition. Weed sites inspire me to reach for the alcohol.


If I drank every time I facepalmed here or at another, I might just be pushing up daisies right now.


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 30, 2019)

finished a long day of work very tired didn't sleep until 1-2am yesterday and i worked last night as well. came home to some bad news but also good news as well. 

car is officially totaled, wasn't paid off no idea wth my dad wrote on the calendar cause it says it was paid off. so now we basically waiting for the money if any to come in. other news is i need to return the rental on may 7th. i mean this is all bad news in general but also good news because now we can move forward and decide what we are going to do. i think we are going to just wait for the money to come in and then purchase a new car and start paying it off already. 

my other options are to basically buy a used car, buy a moped possibly idk if my fat ass can go at a decent speed but work is fairly far from my house i'd need to be going 30mph at the very least. it's an option though so at least i can get around. until i can purchase a car which shouldn't be very long maybe by the end of this year i can do it on my own. 

i think my sister is going to let me use her car idk either way i need to know if i got a ride to and from work so i can figure out what im going to be doing but my family doesn't wanna talk about it so it's all last minute shit. thats why it's stressful. buying a moped/scooter will save me a lot of time catching the bus if i take the roadway it's still only about a 20minute ride at 30mph


----------



## Lethidox (May 1, 2019)

started to save up my kitchen scraps for my worm bin i haven't fed them in a while as i fed them a lot last week. kept the scraps in the freezer to draw out moisture more easily and decompose it faster as well. hopefully i can seed the bin with only 4 worms. tomorrow got to water my sunflowers i haven't checked on um for 2 days now so idk what the hell to expect. probably on there 4th set of true leaves by now.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 1, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> finished a long day of work very tired didn't sleep until 1-2am yesterday and i worked last night as well. came home to some bad news but also good news as well.
> 
> car is officially totaled, wasn't paid off no idea wth my dad wrote on the calendar cause it says it was paid off. so now we basically waiting for the money if any to come in. other news is i need to return the rental on may 7th. i mean this is all bad news in general but also good news because now we can move forward and decide what we are going to do. i think we are going to just wait for the money to come in and then purchase a new car and start paying it off already.
> 
> ...


I had a scooter when I was travelling. I modified a push bike rack and put it on the back of my van. I was travelling with my wife at the time she was my gf and my dog. I traveled all over Australia with that scooter and van. When I got some work I’d ride the scooter in and leave my wife and the dog with the van to do there thing. I felt safe with the dog there for her. The scooter even survived a wombat attack, it was night didn’t see it until the last minute laid the scooter down hard slide for a good 30 metres. The wombat seemed fine waddled off before I could check it properly. I was wearing shorts bare feet and no shirt had a helmet though lol. I had some skin missing, I was a smart kid. It used to max out at 45mph and if I leaned really far back it would pick the front wheel up. Scooters are a bit of fun and they get you there just watch for the wildlife lol


----------



## DustyDuke (May 1, 2019)

My day was average the steel workers tried to fix the steel rounds in the right place so I can brick them in. In the process they damaged the inside of the building so further set backs I have lost a week from other people’s mistakes. That’s the building industry.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 1, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> finished a long day of work very tired didn't sleep until 1-2am yesterday and i worked last night as well. came home to some bad news but also good news as well.
> 
> car is officially totaled, wasn't paid off no idea wth my dad wrote on the calendar cause it says it was paid off. so now we basically waiting for the money if any to come in. other news is i need to return the rental on may 7th. i mean this is all bad news in general but also good news because now we can move forward and decide what we are going to do. i think we are going to just wait for the money to come in and then purchase a new car and start paying it off already.
> 
> ...


What about arranging a ride with someone at work? I had to do that a couple times when I lost my license because my right foots made of lead. I wasn't even going double the limit, what's the big deal?


----------



## 420God (May 1, 2019)

Got behind a woman on the freeway in the fast lane going way under the speed limit so I flipped on all my lights to force the bitch over. She still refused until I almost rammed her then she finally merged. About a minute later a cop went flying past on the otherside of the highway with his lights on, sure shit he went after her. Someone watching what happened must have called her in. That was so satisfying to watch, I hate stupid/selfish drivers.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 1, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I had a scooter when I was travelling. I modified a push bike rack and put it on the back of my van. I was travelling with my wife at the time she was my gf and my dog. I traveled all over Australia with that scooter and van. When I got some work I’d ride the scooter in and leave my wife and the dog with the van to do there thing. I felt safe with the dog there for her. The scooter even survived a wombat attack, it was night didn’t see it until the last minute laid the scooter down hard slide for a good 30 metres. The wombat seemed fine waddled off before I could check it properly.


I had a Hodaka Wombat when I was a teenager


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2019)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I had a Hodaka Wombat when I was a teenager


A Combat Wombat?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 1, 2019)

raratt said:


> A Combat Wombat?


No, the Combat Wombat wasn't street-legal. 

I still have one of the original license plates (they issued two for some strange reason)


----------



## lokie (May 1, 2019)

raratt said:


> A Combat Wombat?


If I lived downunder I would have a wombat for a pet.








I would switch from round pots to square pots to maximize the fertilizer volume to container coefficient. 
Why? Because I need to keep my shit organized.






@DustyDuke do you have a wombat?


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I had a scooter when I was travelling. I modified a push bike rack and put it on the back of my van. *I was travelling with my wife at the time she was my gf and my dog*. .......snip......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 1, 2019)

lokie said:


> If I lived downunder I would have a wombat for a pet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why do they care if it rolls away?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 1, 2019)

lokie said:


> If I lived downunder I would have a wombat for a pet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.nationalgeographic.com/animals/2018/11/wombat-poop-cube-why-is-it-square-shaped/

fucking internet...it may hold all the information known to man, but who the fuck needs to know this?


----------



## Lethidox (May 1, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I had a scooter when I was travelling. I modified a push bike rack and put it on the back of my van. I was travelling with my wife at the time she was my gf and my dog. I traveled all over Australia with that scooter and van. When I got some work I’d ride the scooter in and leave my wife and the dog with the van to do there thing. I felt safe with the dog there for her. The scooter even survived a wombat attack, it was night didn’t see it until the last minute laid the scooter down hard slide for a good 30 metres. The wombat seemed fine waddled off before I could check it properly. I was wearing shorts bare feet and no shirt had a helmet though lol. I had some skin missing, I was a smart kid. It used to max out at 45mph and if I leaned really far back it would pick the front wheel up. Scooters are a bit of fun and they get you there just watch for the wildlife lol


the problem with the scooter is im a fat ass i weigh at least.. 250 but im guessing im around 270-280. so it it goes 40mph only then got to cut that due to the weight ithas to carry so only like maybe 20mph which really wont cut it it's an option but i'll see i mean i still need a car regardless so i might just buy a used one instead for now so i have time to save up and buy a brand new dream car.



WeedFreak78 said:


> What about arranging a ride with someone at work? I had to do that a couple times when I lost my license because my right foots made of lead. I wasn't even going double the limit, what's the big deal?


the problem is all my coworkers live the opposite way from me. i also live the furthest as well. i know the area they live well cause i used carpool with this girl ( i picked her up and dropped her off) the area they live in is a trap only 1 way in 1 way out shit load of traffic. if they lived closer yea i would ask and pay there gas bill sadly none of them drives that lives close to me. 

it'll be alright though i mean now we got more indepth information on the situation so we can handle it. i just really hope they dont give us a hard time to close the claim since were basically fighting with the other guys insurance company.


----------



## Lethidox (May 1, 2019)

tired as hell but happy as well. i finally fixed my internet for good. my internet was slow and i thought it was just because of the switch but i was toying around last night before bed because it stopped working again the wifi at least and i found out why. apparently i wired the cables wrong i wired it the way the guy at best buy told me how because i had no internet at the time nor a switch to confirm and it worked but it was super slow. 

called the company last night the customer service told me i wired it wrong thus why it's not working properly. apparently i was supposed to hook up the modem to the router then the router to my desktop. now it works great. slightly slow but it's hard to really tell. i would have 5 ports filled in the switch now i only got 2. the previous way i had it was i basically had all the cables in the switch. i am using 4 ethernet cables atm so i basically used 1 too many.


----------



## ANC (May 1, 2019)

Took my wife to the movies....
this involves dropping her off at the movies, then fetching her when the shit is done.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 1, 2019)

ANC said:


> Took my wife to the movies....
> this involves dropping her off at the movies, then fetching her when the shit is done.


you don't like going to the movie? i'd usually rather watch them at home myself, but i'll go if someone else wants to. i just get really really really high on the way there...


----------



## jrGrow420 (May 1, 2019)

zero, i accomplished zero


----------



## ANC (May 1, 2019)

My back won't take 3 hours in that chair.


----------



## dangledo (May 1, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Went straight to the old sycamores down by a creek on the edge of the field and pow, right in the kisser.
> 
> View attachment 4324962


My bewwy hurted. Poo poo.

Apparently all shrooms give you the shits


420God said:


> Got behind a woman on the freeway in the fast lane going way under the speed limit so I flipped on all my lights to force the bitch over. She still refused until I almost rammed her then she finally merged. About a minute later a cop went flying past on the otherside of the highway with his lights on, sure shit he went after her. Someone watching what happened must have called her in. That was so satisfying to watch, I hate stupid/selfish drivers.


It's their world, you're just living in it lol

No shit i once saw a dude behind me that had " move over" backwards like an ambulance, with an arrow across his windshield. I was like shit, ok then.

Dude came out of nowhere. I'm guessing he does a lot of driving. I was rocking 85 in the fast lane. Dude was smashing it.


----------



## ANC (May 1, 2019)

Don't eat the fucking stems.... actually, shrooms need to be cooked to become properly edible, it adds something like 35% to the nutritional value.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 1, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you don't like going to the movie? i'd usually rather watch them at home myself, but i'll go if someone else wants to. i just get really really really high on the way there...


I hate going to the theater - sticky floors, kids running around, people talking & eating loud.

I'll wait for them to come out & watch em at home away from the herd of idiots.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 1, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I hate going to the theater - sticky floors, kids running around, people talking & eating loud.
> 
> I'll wait for them to come out & watch em at home away from the herd of idiots.


They have VIP cinemas here. Huge comfy barcaloungers with lots of legroom, food and alcohol service to your seat. It's really nice and if the movie sucks you can recline and take a nap. Minors have to be accompanied by an adult to get in.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 1, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> They have VIP cinemas here. Huge comfy barcaloungers with lots of legroom, food and alcohol service to your seat. It's really nice and if the movie sucks you can recline and take a nap. Minors have to be accompanied by an adult to get in.


That place is head and shoulders above any theater I've seen - Ok, might give that a try.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 1, 2019)

You get spoiled quickly and can't go to a normal theater after you've been to one.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 1, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> They have VIP cinemas here. Huge comfy barcaloungers with lots of legroom, food and alcohol service to your seat. It's really nice and if the movie sucks you can recline and take a nap. Minors have to be accompanied by an adult to get in.


That’s like that place I go to. I got their 42 oz mug. They call them tankers lol if you buy one you can bring it back and get refills for $12. And they have the best Cuban sandwiches. I just saw avengers end game there on opening night.


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> That’s like that place I go to. I got their 42 oz mug. They call them tankers lol if you buy one you can bring it back and get refills for $12. And they have the best Cuban sandwiches. I just saw avengers end game there on opening night.


We have one like that up here too with the local breweries selections on tap and wine mmmmmm


----------



## Singlemalt (May 1, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.nationalgeographic.com/animals/2018/11/wombat-poop-cube-why-is-it-square-shaped/
> 
> fucking internet...it may hold all the information known to man, but who the fuck needs to know this?


Did you watch that minute long vid with the female researcher showing the wombat scat? She says 
poo alot and it is adorable


----------



## tyler.durden (May 1, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> That’s like that place I go to. I got their 42 oz mug. They call them tankers lol if you buy one you can bring it back and get refills for $12. And they have the best Cuban sandwiches. I just saw avengers end game there on opening night.



If they only had cute, scantily clad Cuban girls to deliver said sandwiches to my seat. Maybe they could come back to rub my tummy when I'm finished. Then perhaps a little head...


----------



## DustyDuke (May 1, 2019)

lokie said:


> If I lived downunder I would have a wombat for a pet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol not a pet but we have some living on our property wild I’m constantly filling holes so the horses don’t break there legs because they burrow everywhere. They only come out at night we also get kangaroos, they go where ever they please can jump fences with ease but no kolas selfish bastards. The roos’s Won’t let you get close enough for a good pic especially with a joey


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2019)

Enjoying the process of finding a new PCM for the wife. The small animal clinic on base has realized her issues are beyond prescribing motrin and antibiotics. Now to get ahold of referrals management to set up an appointment. Running to the commissary this afternoon, Mother Hubbard's cupboard's reside here.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 1, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why do they care if it rolls away?


Because there shit don’t stink lol I think that some stupid person came up with that and everyone was like yeah that must be it. They just have a square asshole lol. Maybe they want there shit to stand out or they don’t like anal sex and it keeps the weirdo’s away all valid theories. Ours live on flat ground there shit ain’t rolling anywhere Australia is the flattest continent on the planet.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 1, 2019)

I finished stripping one of my trucks for parts today, just need to clean up and make a list of everything that's saleable. So I went down to get my trash barrel from the curb and found a few morels growing by a wood l pile in my yard. I need to read up on these things. I didn't know about them until last week when someone posted pics, I've had them around here for years. I think they're just starting to fruit. I want to try and cultivate /promote their growth now. I'm pretty sure there's other edible shrooms too with the moist woody area i I'm in. There's this huge orange shelf looking one out back I think I read is edible, I need to get a book. I've been trying to get my buddy to spread some psilocybin spores around for years but he's worried about contamination, he'd rather do it in a controlled environment. I just want wild magic mushrooms.

I also got a call from the electric company. Apparently I changed my weekly auto payment to 10.00 instead of 100.00. Oops. That over was 2 months ago. $950 due. FML.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 1, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I finished stripping one of my trucks for parts today, just need to clean up and make a list of everything that's saleable. So I went down to get my trash barrel from the curb and found a few morels growing by a wood l pile in my yard. I need to read up on these things. I didn't know about them until last week when someone posted pics, I've had them around here for years. I think they're just starting to fruit. I want to try and cultivate /promote their growth now. I'm pretty sure there's other edible shrooms too with the moist woody area i I'm in. There's this huge orange shelf looking one out back I think I read is edible, I need to get a book. I've been trying to get my buddy to spread some psilocybin spores around for years but he's worried about contamination, he'd rather do it in a controlled environment. I just want wild magic mushrooms.
> 
> I also got a call from the electric company. Apparently I changed my weekly auto payment to 10.00 instead of 100.00. Opps. That was 2 months ago. $950 due. FML.


They grow wild all around my area lol most people don’t have a clue I’ve seen the growing on the roadside on the wood chips in my youth I used to pick them and other mushrooms we call them gold tops


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> a little head









Here's two.


----------



## kevin (May 1, 2019)

I remembered my password for RIU after a couple of years. What’s up?


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2019)

Groceries put away, beer shelf refilled, I'm done for today.


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2019)

kevin said:


> I remembered my password for RIU after a couple of years. What’s up?


Welcome back.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 1, 2019)




----------



## DustyDuke (May 1, 2019)

It’s raining very heavy here today no work. I might tidy up my shed, chop fire wood (if the rain stops), drop the oil in the tractor and smoke some herb


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 1, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> That’s like that place I go to. I got their 42 oz mug. They call them tankers lol if you buy one you can bring it back and get refills for $12. And they have the best Cuban sandwiches. I just saw avengers end game there on opening night.


Most of the menu here is deep fried bar food, burgers and pizza. I haven't tried it so I can't comment. I always splurge on a big bag of butter popcorn and a large orange crush pop.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 1, 2019)

I bought a car on the internet. Checking it out tomorrow, it's a 2017 never titled so you get the full original warranty.

Eat & Park ordered 2 matching Mustangs, one black one white for some kind of contest give away but never took delivery. Mustn't have sold enough hamburgers.

 

I got them down to $24,800. Be rough to find a new convertible any cheaper.

No options, base convertible. A lot of stuff is standard though. Didn't give them money or sign anything yet contingent on the car being what it's advertised as-a new car. It's a Ford dealer 50 miles away so I think it's going to be fine.

I may be riding a while tomorrow.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 1, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I bought a car on the internet. Checking it out tomorrow, it's a 2017 never titled so you get the full original warranty.
> 
> Eat & Park ordered 2 matching Mustangs, one black one white for some kind of contest give away but never took delivery. Mustn't have sold enough hamburgers.
> 
> ...


congrats......nice capture.....


----------



## tyler.durden (May 1, 2019)

raratt said:


> Here's two.



I'd hit it...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 1, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I bought a car on the internet. Checking it out tomorrow, it's a 2017 never titled so you get the full original warranty.
> 
> Eat & Park ordered 2 matching Mustangs, one black one white for some kind of contest give away but never took delivery. Mustn't have sold enough hamburgers.
> 
> ...



Fucking A, dude. You deserve it. I think it may be time for a new girlfriend to go with it


----------



## Indagrow (May 1, 2019)

@srh88 wont be long till we arnt brothers in arms


----------



## srh88 (May 1, 2019)

Indagrow said:


> @srh88 wont be long till we arnt brothers in arms
> View attachment 4326531


Ill just remove mine to and get your face tatted there instead


----------



## kevin (May 1, 2019)

raratt said:


> Welcome back.


Thanks, it’s good to be back. Came looking for some info and wasn’t disappointed.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 1, 2019)

By the way, I went on that Carvana site yesterday to look for a used Mustang. 

They have a preapprove for credit thing so I filled it out. Came back 17.9% LOL.

So I called their toll free number and talked to a 'Carvana sales advocate' whatever the fuck that actually means.

So I ask about the loan shark rate and the girl says, '17.9% isn't that high, we go all the way to 28%' 

Tony Soprano must own Carvana.

I have paid off 3 car loans from Ford Motor Credit since 2007 and I checked my credit score on that free site. They give you 3 scores. Low was 746, high was 795.

Ford gave me 6.something %. I've bought 2 Fords at 0.0% but that's not the rate for Mustangs I guess.

So anyway, Fuck Carvana.

They don't mention you have to pay shipping on most of their cars either.

Did I mention Fuck Carvana?


----------



## tyler.durden (May 1, 2019)

kevin said:


> Thanks, it’s good to be back. Came looking for some info and wasn’t disappointed.



I'm betting that info didn't come from T&T...



































Or Politics...


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 1, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> By the way, I went on that Carvana site yesterday to look for a used Mustang.
> 
> They have a preapprove for credit thing so I filled it out. Came back 17.9% LOL.
> 
> ...


They’re a subprime lender for people with low credit scores who can’t get a loan at traditional dealerships.

https://www.nerdwallet.com/blog/loans/auto-loans/carvana-financing-review/

“loans are actually serviced by subprime auto lender Bridgecrest, an affiliate of DriveTime.”


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 1, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> They’re a subprime lender for people with low credit scores who can’t get a loan at traditional dealerships.
> 
> https://www.nerdwallet.com/blog/loans/auto-loans/carvana-financing-review/
> 
> “loans are actually serviced by subprime auto lender Bridgecrest, an affiliate of DriveTime.”


Wow. They don't mention that on the TV commercials.

You can finance through another bank the girl said on the phone.

Those cars all average around $20-25K too, 28% on that much money?

Holy Fuck!


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 1, 2019)

lol that $25,000 car @ 28% would be just over $51,000 over 72 months.


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Because there shit don’t stink lol I think that some stupid person came up with that and everyone was like yeah that must be it. They just have a square asshole lol. Maybe they want there shit to stand out or they don’t like anal sex and it keeps the weirdo’s away all valid theories. Ours live on flat ground there shit ain’t rolling anywhere Australia is the flattest continent on the planet.


Hypothetically some species like to keep their shit together.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 1, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Hypothetically some species like to keep their shit together.


Lol.

Alas not enough species


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 1, 2019)

I just bought a new 2018 F150.
MSRP was right at 50K & I got it for 37 cash.

Our bank was offering us 2.99% and Ford wanted 5.5% . . . but cash = 0% APR. Lol.


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> By the way, I went on that Carvana site yesterday to look for a used Mustang.
> 
> They have a preapprove for credit thing so I filled it out. Came back 17.9% LOL.
> 
> ...


I think they charge a premium on 'desired' cars.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 1, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Lol.
> 
> Alas not enough species


Particularly ours.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 1, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I just bought a new 2018 F150.
> MSRP was right at 50K & I got it for 37 cash.
> 
> Our bank was offering us 2.99% and Ford wanted 5.5% . . . but cash = 0% APR. Lol.


I bought a 2017 F-150 two years ago with a 38K sticker. You must have got a lot of options.

I got mine for under 30 but when you add bed liner, tonneau cover, plastic rear wheel well liners (the front were free), mud flaps, 8 yr. extended warranty and tax and license, you're back up to pushing closer to that 38K.

The payoff is down to $588 though.

Ford Motor Credit loves me.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 1, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I bought a 2017 F-150 two years ago with a 38K sticker. You must have got a lot of options.
> 
> I got mine for under 30 but when you add bed liner, tonneau cover, plastic rear wheel well liners (the front were free), mud flaps, 8 yr. extended warranty and tax and license, you're back up to pushing closer to that 38K.
> 
> ...


Mine went straight to the body shop for undercoating & rhino lining in the bed for $1200, but well worth it IMHO.


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2019)

Indagrow said:


> @srh88 wont be long till we arnt brothers in arms
> View attachment 4326531


Ringworm?


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2019)

One Dr's office I contacted today said they require a monthly payment of $150 due to them having a restricted quantity of patients, regardless of whether you are seen or not. I laughed and called another office..


----------



## DustyDuke (May 1, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> By the way, I went on that Carvana site yesterday to look for a used Mustang.
> 
> They have a preapprove for credit thing so I filled it out. Came back 17.9% LOL.
> 
> ...


When I brought my Ute (pickup) the secondhand car yards wanted the same rate as Caravana. I went to Nissan got a brand new car at 0% it ended up being cheaper to get a new car. The interest would of been around $15,000 over the life of the loan. F that


----------



## Indagrow (May 1, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Ill just remove mine to and get your face tatted there instead


We good brobro it didn't take

I don't think you can hear it unless your volume is all the way up but dance hall days is rattling this abode


----------



## Lethidox (May 1, 2019)

Finished work super tired but happy with myself. for only having 1 person in the back i finished everything all the prep and i setup so the guys at night and new girl can relax and help her since i know she is nervous since it is her first job. tried my best to restock as much as i could before i left. tomorrow i work with one of the newer guys but idk for someone who has been working there for at least 2-3 months now he is fairly slow could be tired from his previous job but i don't say anything to him. 

checked on my sunflowers they are looking juicy af really excited to see them bloom they are at 4 sets of true leaves already and they are supposed to get 3 feet tall but we will see. i think they will get taller then the ones we normally buy at homedepot/lowes though those ones are not even a foot tall. 

can't wait for my day off so i can sleep in a little. other then that same shit different day. looks like we are opting to buy a used car i personally don't care used or new. other then that just going about my days slowly trying to unwind from all this stress before i get a heart attack or something.


----------



## Indagrow (May 1, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Ringworm?


Yeah not pictured tho its on my spare cadivar


----------



## srh88 (May 2, 2019)

Indagrow said:


> We good brobro it didn't take
> View attachment 4326691
> I don't think you can hear it unless your volume is all the way up but dance hall days is rattling this abode


I got the same problem if i ever tried to remove mine. They layed it in heavy. Its my oldest tattoo but still looks new.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 2, 2019)

Morning everyone......this muggy 75F this morning

From the looks of it, looks like it our time with storm this afternoon.....or at least that what the dumb weather man says anyways...we'll see.....mother nature has her own thing going...

anywho, coffee is on and hot .......working on the ol first cup here...


----------



## Lethidox (May 2, 2019)

last day of work for me until im off tomorrow YAY.. super exhausted worked a 6 day work week. stomach is sore as fuck though idk if im constipated or what but thats how it feels. today should be a slightly easy day as i am working back today for the most part all im really doing is prepping in the morning for 1 hour until my partner shows up. it's been extremely slow all week though. i also started to play one of my favorite video games yesterday after taking about 6 months break from it since my mom got her leukemia. feels good to be playing it again. idk why i stopped for so long but i guess it was depression. when i get super depressed i tend to not want to do certain things like watch certain shows or movies, etc..


----------



## ANC (May 2, 2019)

Not even quarter past seven and I already fed my family.
We had a lovely chicken and brown mushroom/cream stew with spicey rice with onion and green pepper in.


----------



## raratt (May 2, 2019)

ANC said:


> Not even quarter past seven and I already fed my family.
> We had a lovely chicken and brown mushroom/cream stew with spicey rice with onion and green pepper in.


I think pork ribs and macaroni salad with asparagus is on the menu this evening.


----------



## ANC (May 2, 2019)

the ribs sound nice, I'd stab you with the can's lid if you made me eat asparagus


----------



## ANC (May 2, 2019)

raratt said:


> One Dr's office I contacted today said they require a monthly payment of $150 due to them having a restricted quantity of patients, regardless of whether you are seen or not. I laughed and called another office..


sounds like they have restricted jugulars


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 2, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I finished stripping one of my trucks for parts today, just need to clean up and make a list of everything that's saleable. So I went down to get my trash barrel from the curb and found a few morels growing by a wood l pile in my yard. I need to read up on these things. I didn't know about them until last week when someone posted pics, I've had them around here for years. I think they're just starting to fruit. I want to try and cultivate /promote their growth now. I'm pretty sure there's other edible shrooms too with the moist woody area i I'm in. There's this huge orange shelf looking one out back I think I read is edible, I need to get a book. I've been trying to get my buddy to spread some psilocybin spores around for years but he's worried about contamination, he'd rather do it in a controlled environment. I just want wild magic mushrooms.
> 
> I also got a call from the electric company. Apparently I changed my weekly auto payment to 10.00 instead of 100.00. Oops. That over was 2 months ago. $950 due. FML.


950 plus the 80 bucks you actually paid is 1030.00...that's 515 bucks a month for electric?....do you grow that much or is your electric company selling you platinum infused power?


----------



## ANC (May 2, 2019)

Ours is $0.12/kWh


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (May 2, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Hypothetically some species like to keep their shit together.


Confucius say; Congregate your fecal matter.

Was going to make a meme out of that ^ but then... what was I talking about?


curious2garden said:


> Ringworm?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 2, 2019)

i'd average it out to 600-700 watts an hour every day, for 24 hours a day between all my lights and fans...plus my house. and my electric bill is usually around 150 a month.
2 600 hps for 12 hours a day, 600 watts of t5s and leds in the veg room for 18 hours a day, 6 inch extraction fan for 12 hours a day, several oscillating units on 24 hours a day....


----------



## tyler.durden (May 2, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'd average it out to 600-700 watts an hour every day, for 24 hours a day between all my lights and fans...plus my house. and my electric bill is usually around 150 a month.
> 2 600 hps for 12 hours a day, 600 watts of t5s and leds in the veg room for 18 hours a day, 6 inch extraction fan for 12 hours a day, several oscillating units on 24 hours a day....



Yep, and that's when it's cold out. When I add AC to the grow room, and one for the rest of the house, the bill almost doubles in the summer. The average apt around here uses about $50 per month in electricity. I always have to hide my bill, it's pretty much a dead give away...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 2, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> 950 plus the 80 bucks you actually paid is 1030.00...that's 515 bucks a month for electric?....do you grow that much or is your electric company selling you platinum infused power?


Yeah, that's about right, we use a lot of electricity. I'd say half of it's my growing, but there's also an electric stove and I cook at least once every day, big screen tv/stereo on for 8+hours a day, a big salt water tank with associated lights and pumps, ceiling fans in every room that never stop, electric drier run at least once a week and a sump pump that's been running for 4 months straight. Plus my roommate works 2nd shift so lights and TV are on for extra hours over most people. Shit adds up. That's not including my garage that's on its own meter. I need to see about changing my provider for a better rate, I think I'm locked at 11.5/kwh, when I can usually find 9-10/kwh, that'd make a big dent in that bill. What I really need to do is look into getting solar panels.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 2, 2019)

ANC said:


> the ribs sound nice, I'd stab you with the can's lid if you made me eat asparagus


Just the thought of that canned mush from my childhood turns my stomach. Have you ever had fresh asparagus? It's totally different Saute it in butter with garlic, balsamic vinegar and lemon, so good. I hated it as a kid, now I've got 2 different varieties in my garden.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 2, 2019)

ANC said:


> Ours is $0.12/kWh


Holy shit! 
We are at $0.0844/kwh.

With smart plugs I can figure out exactly how much it costs to grow indoors.

But I don't wanna know...


----------



## too larry (May 2, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> By the way, I went on that Carvana site yesterday to look for a used Mustang.
> 
> They have a preapprove for credit thing so I filled it out. Came back 17.9% LOL.
> 
> ...


I bought my '13 Camry for $17.7K. It had 2K miles on it. Was a lease car in a fender bender. Had to pay 850 bucks to get it shipped from Indiana. Still a great car, just has some scrapes and dents since the hurricane.


----------



## too larry (May 2, 2019)

Yesterday I gardened. First real day since the hurricane that I spent all day in the garden. Got everything plowed and or hoed. Transplanted squash, zukes, and acorn squash.

Worked on the garden fence this morning. Got two rolls of wire up, and a third rolled out and posts driven. About a third of the way done. Napped after lunch.


----------



## too larry (May 2, 2019)

Don't tell anyone, but the customers for Friday and Saturday have not paid their deposit, so I will not be working this weekend. Well, not until Sunday anyway.

Although Sister has already ask if I'm off Saturday night. My niece is down from Denver for the weekend, and wants to get together for supper. A couple of weeks ago when I had the weekend off, we ended up going out for the BIL's B-day. I always want to spend any unplanned time off in the woods. My anti social tendencies are alive and well.


----------



## Indagrow (May 2, 2019)

srh88 said:


> I got the same problem if i ever tried to remove mine. They layed it in heavy. Its my oldest tattoo but still looks new. View attachment 4326856


Yeah its because we are cooler than fuck this thing should have come with a warning lable


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 2, 2019)

I tweaked my shoulder again trying to lift the cab off the trucks frame so I called it a night. Just cooked up some ground beef with onion and garlic, doctored up some jarred marinara with red pepper flake, basil, oregano, rosemary and a cup of merlot and combined them. That's simmering while I wait for the rigatoni to cook. Got some garlic Naan waiting to hit the broiler. Just popped a bottle of moscato, first time I've drank since new years, is5 probably gonna hit me hard.


----------



## raratt (May 2, 2019)

ANC said:


> can's lid


Fresh, not canned. They grow it not too far from here.


----------



## raratt (May 2, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Saute it


We just steam it and put either lemon or butter on it.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 2, 2019)

raratt said:


> We just steam it and put either lemon or butter on it.


If you want to get fancy, wrap some prosciutto around each stalk, sprinkle some Parmesan/or romano and bake.


----------



## cannabineer (May 2, 2019)

dangledo said:


> My bewwy hurted. Poo poo.
> 
> Apparently all shrooms give you the shits
> 
> ...


Someone in CA has AVO VOOM as a license plate


----------



## cannabineer (May 2, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I tweaked my shoulder again trying to lift the cab off the trucks frame so I called it a night. Just cooked up some ground beef with onion and garlic, doctored up some jarred marinara with red pepper flake, basil, oregano, rosemary and a cup of merlot and combined them. That's simmering while I wait for the rigatoni to cook. Got some garlic Naan waiting to hit the broiler. Just popped a bottle of moscato, first time I've drank since new years, is5 probably gonna hit me hard.


The nice thing about a recipe that uses a cup of merlot is that it leaves two cups to condition the preparer.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 2, 2019)

All went well today, got it home and needs the bugs washed off already.
   
174 miles already, got to love the 'ground speed' on the speedometer.

Was at 28 mpg after turnpike and interstate trip home, down to 25.9 driving around town and runs regular gas.

The dealer is picking it up next week to fix a tiny dent and a couple paint chips. I guess it happens when they sit around 2 and a half years. 

Going for a midnight ride later. Last time I remember being an open convertible at midnight was in college. Long ago in a galaxy far away in a 1967 Barracuda, gf's sister's car we got to play with for a weekend.

Trying to channel the good old days. Lol.

One major good thing, the wife likes it. But she said she doesn't like driving cars anymore since getting an SUV three years ago. Works for me, won't ever have to adjust seat and mirrors.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 2, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4327167
> All went well today, got it home and needs the bugs washed off already.
> View attachment 4327165 View attachment 4327166 View attachment 4327168
> 174 miles already, got to love the 'ground speed' on the speedometer.
> ...


I liked the "ground speed" as well. LOL Was gonna ask if it had an air speed gauge


----------



## curious2garden (May 2, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I liked the "ground speed" as well. LOL Was gonna ask if it had an air speed gauge


I want a picture of the pitot static tube and does it have de-icing boots?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 2, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I want a picture of the pitot static tube and does it have de-icing boots?


Where Tangie lives, I'm sure it comes with de-icing boots


----------



## SSGrower (May 2, 2019)

Indagrow said:


> We good brobro it didn't take
> View attachment 4326691
> I don't think you can hear it unless your volume is all the way up but dance hall days is rattling this abode





srh88 said:


> I got the same problem if i ever tried to remove mine. They layed it in heavy. Its my oldest tattoo but still looks new. View attachment 4326856


Mine took over 20 treatments and there is still some color (and a bit of scarring) they used a couple different kind of lasers, one they used actually cut cylinders out of my skin it smelled pretty bad too.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 3, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4327167
> All went well today, got it home and needs the bugs washed off already.
> View attachment 4327165 View attachment 4327166 View attachment 4327168
> 174 miles already, got to love the 'ground speed' on the speedometer.
> ...


That’s a sweet ride mate, you will have some good times in that beast


----------



## DustyDuke (May 3, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Mine took over 20 treatments and there is still some color (and a bit of scarring) they used a couple different kind of lasers, one they used actually cut cylinders out of my skin it smelled pretty bad too.


I have my whole arm done got it done when was 18 got really drunk one day my mate was an apprentice tattooist the rest is history and regret lol.


----------



## Lethidox (May 3, 2019)

finished my work week got the day off tomorrow but sadly cant sleep in. got to drop of my sister to the hospital for her work.played some video games and enjoyed myself now im tired as hell ready for bed. my cousin from out of state came over with his wife they stayed fairly long im pretty sure he wanted to leave but my family was forcing him to stay lol.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 3, 2019)

Today was hectic, the steel is finally fixed. I started bricking it in. I’ll post some pics Monday. Now all the pressure is on me to get it done quickly to get the job back on schedule. The plumbers forgot to rough in some pipes, so I gave them a hand as well. I felt bad leaving them to do overtime on a Friday. Plus I need a hot water service swapped lol


----------



## ANC (May 3, 2019)

Haven't done much, bought some weed, fetched my daughter from school, got to empty and refill a 100 litre res now with a bucket.


----------



## jrGrow420 (May 3, 2019)

accomplished living a great live like yesterday.

not much


----------



## lokie (May 3, 2019)

We bought a new house today.



It's not on glass flat land but the driveway is not classified as a Black Diamond Slope.
Retrieving my mail in the winter will not be as risky.
 







One local landmark that will help me provide directions to guests is a large statue of Unicorn Pegasus
on a neighbor's lawn. It is a large museum quality work of art.


----------



## cannabineer (May 3, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I liked the "ground speed" as well. LOL Was gonna ask if it had an air speed gauge


With the advent of on-the-spot gas chromatography, an altimeter would be a useful accessory. "You are this high"


----------



## BudmanTX (May 3, 2019)

Morning.....

Coffee is hot 

We have a major storm pull through last night, so i gotta ck for any damage around the homestead.....glad i moved those tomatoes under the car port yesterday when i got home.....

anyone catch the license plate of the dump truck, cause i feel like i've been hit by it today......sheesh

think we have another round coming in later today of the rains....this should be interesting....


----------



## Lethidox (May 3, 2019)

woke up grouchy people waking me up yelling at me clearly seeing im sleeping but give zero fucks. walked and fed the dogs, fed both indoor and outdoor cats ( we don't have much outdoor cats just 1 but lots of strays my mom liked to feed so we continue with that about 4-5 strays they are pretty nice though ). fed my worm bin which imo is looking fairly nice it's super dark brown/black but that just could be from the existing soil i put in it for air gaps and bedding. lots of mold growing though and shit load of fruit flies i need to fix the fruit fly issue. sadly i can't keep the bin outside because my grandpa LOVES to steal my fricken bins and use them to store water. it gets old really fast. i think my dad is pissed off at him as well because he stole one of my dads work tools and claims he doesn't know where it is nor touched it yet i clearly remember seeing it and he also threw away my dads cannabis seedling. it wasn't just a pot with dirt in it you could clearly see the seedling it was getting big. 

waiting for my friends to finish work since im off today but only thing left i really got to do today is possibly take my dads dog to daycare and maybe do some cleaning/moving in the other room. i was planning to move my computer in today so i can sleep in the room but the bed is in the way and can't move it on my own. gonna figure out a way to get rid of all these fruit flies as well before it gets out of hand while i sip on some coffee


----------



## ANC (May 3, 2019)

I would have used the dog on the people, then fed them to the worm bins


----------



## raratt (May 3, 2019)

Nice spring weather. Attempted to get the gas weedeater running yesterday, had to replace fuel lines again. Hemostats work well to pull the lines through the tank. Got the recoil spring loosened up, cleaned the plug, AND nothing. Need to tear into the carb I guess, there was strange stuff growing on the spark plug. Pulling weeds out front under the roses today and spraying them for blackspot, might put some more mulch under them also.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 3, 2019)

raratt said:


> Nice spring weather. Attempted to get the gas weedeater running yesterday, had to replace fuel lines again. Hemostats work well to pull the lines through the tank. Got the recoil spring loosened up, cleaned the plug, AND nothing. Need to tear into the carb I guess, there was strange stuff growing on the spark plug. Pulling weeds out front under the roses today and spraying them for blackspot, might put some more mulch under them also.


this new gas is screwing up weed eaters big time......i to switch fuels....i use VP 50:1 now in mine been running great ever since....


----------



## ANC (May 3, 2019)

That's why I got an electric one for around the house.


----------



## SSGrower (May 3, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> this new gas is screwing up weed eaters big time......i to switch fuels....i use VP 50:1 now in mine been running great ever since....


Bottle feed only for the chainsaws. Pump gas fs them up.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 3, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Bottle feed only for the chainsaws. Pump gas fs them up.


it's saved both my weed eater and my chainsaw.....


----------



## Lethidox (May 3, 2019)

rearranged my worm bin found a shit load of fruit flies and i thought i added enough bedding to basically stop the big air holes but guess not because there were a ton of maggot fruit flies. all the food i fed has degraded pretty damn fast though i aint going to lie. i tried to search for my old worm colony and no luck i think i killed them off by over watering. compost doesn't smell bad though it smells fruity from all the fruit scraps. 

i found an old pot we grew cannabis in and luckily bunch of worms in it so i grabbed as much worms from that pot dumped the soil into the worm bin and going to see how they do in 2 weeks. the worms were matured enough to breed at least but very skinny and short in size due to lack of food but i think they should be fine. i'd say there were at least 30-40 worms i pulled from that pot at the very least so they should do wonders compared to my old colony of about 4-10 worms only. 

if this doesn't work and they all die again im just going to scrap the whole idea because buying worms locally is a pain in the ass. nobody wants to sell worms or selling at a high cost and they don't live close or operate close either so it's a lengthy drive and about a $40 cost for like 2oz of worms. it is also illegal to import so i can't buy online even if it's the same breed which is legal in my state.


----------



## raratt (May 3, 2019)

ANC said:


> That's why I got an electric one for around the house.


I have an electric one also, I just knew the gas one had been sitting too long and needed some attention, I'll get it going another day, it ceased being enjoyable.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 3, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> rearranged my worm bin found a shit load of fruit flies and i thought i added enough bedding to basically stop the big air holes but guess not because there were a ton of maggot fruit flies. all the food i fed has degraded pretty damn fast though i aint going to lie. i tried to search for my old worm colony and no luck i think i killed them off by over watering. compost doesn't smell bad though it smells fruity from all the fruit scraps.
> 
> i found an old pot we grew cannabis in and luckily bunch of worms in it so i grabbed as much worms from that pot dumped the soil into the worm bin and going to see how they do in 2 weeks. the worms were matured enough to breed at least but very skinny and short in size due to lack of food but i think they should be fine. i'd say there were at least 30-40 worms i pulled from that pot at the very least so they should do wonders compared to my old colony of about 4-10 worms only.
> 
> if this doesn't work and they all die again im just going to scrap the whole idea because buying worms locally is a pain in the ass. nobody wants to sell worms or selling at a high cost and they don't live close or operate close either so it's a lengthy drive and about a $40 cost for like 2oz of worms. it is also illegal to import so i can't buy online even if it's the same breed which is legal in my state.


i just go to a fresh water bait shop for nightcrawlers, don't use them for fishing but i do use them for my soils


----------



## SSGrower (May 3, 2019)

Help identifying please.
Falcon?


----------



## raratt (May 3, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Help identifying please.
> Falcon?


A Kite, a type of Falcon. Edit: not my picture.


----------



## Lethidox (May 3, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> i just go to a fresh water bait shop for nightcrawlers, don't use them for fishing but i do use them for my soils


yea we dont have any bait shops here lol we mostly use live bait which is fish that you need to catch on your own to begin with or lures. we typically use white shrimp for bait but i know others depending what they are fishing for will use live crabs which you can catch easily on the rocks or other things like sea urchins. 

there used to be a shop near me that sold worms but i think they closed down it was a hydroponics store. the other ones are all way out of reach for me and there are very few on craigslist selling and if so they are in the same areas as the stores selling um. i mean i like composting and the idea it's beneficial for me because i usually don't eat much fruits or vegetables so this forces me to eat them just to feed the scraps to my worms but since my old colony got thrown away from my grandpa it's just been hard getting back into it. this is my #1 reason i never leave my bin outside anymore. i've written on the lids so he doesn't touch it or move it or w.e. but he gives ZERO fucks. 

i think this time they should do fine i just added way more bedding then one would typically add to start off a bin but i eventually plan to just lower it gradually over time mix in the old bedding with more new bedding. right now im running about 50% soil thats been heavily leeched for bedding and other 50% will be fresh bedding to compost. next time i will do a 25% old bedding with 75% new bedding once i get my worm counts up. i mean i know how to vermicompost and all that used to do it on a decent scale just haven't done it for so long and pretty much starting with very little malnourished worms


----------



## BudmanTX (May 3, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> yea we dont have any bait shops here lol we mostly use live bait which is fish that you need to catch on your own to begin with or lures. we typically use white shrimp for bait but i know others depending what they are fishing for will use live crabs which you can catch easily on the rocks or other things like sea urchins.
> 
> there used to be a shop near me that sold worms but i think they closed down it was a hydroponics store. the other ones are all way out of reach for me and there are very few on craigslist selling and if so they are in the same areas as the stores selling um. i mean i like composting and the idea it's beneficial for me because i usually don't eat much fruits or vegetables so this forces me to eat them just to feed the scraps to my worms but since my old colony got thrown away from my grandpa it's just been hard getting back into it. this is my #1 reason i never leave my bin outside anymore. i've written on the lids so he doesn't touch it or move it or w.e. but he gives ZERO fucks.
> 
> i think this time they should do fine i just added way more bedding then one would typically add to start off a bin but i eventually plan to just lower it gradually over time mix in the old bedding with more new bedding. right now im running about 50% soil thats been heavily leeched for bedding and other 50% will be fresh bedding to compost. next time i will do a 25% old bedding with 75% new bedding once i get my worm counts up. i mean i know how to vermicompost and all that used to do it on a decent scale just haven't done it for so long and pretty much starting with very little malnourished worms



being on an island does have it's draw backs.....but just a heads up, the skins of shrimp are a good source, crab shell is a good source, and also generally just shell is a good addition for soils....just heads up.....i do understand the reasoning for the worm ben....sorry bout what happened.....


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 3, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> yea we dont have any bait shops here lol we mostly use live bait which is fish that you need to catch on your own to begin with or lures. we typically use white shrimp for bait but i know others depending what they are fishing for will use live crabs which you can catch easily on the rocks or other things like sea urchins.
> 
> there used to be a shop near me that sold worms but i think they closed down it was a hydroponics store. the other ones are all way out of reach for me and there are very few on craigslist selling and if so they are in the same areas as the stores selling um. i mean i like composting and the idea it's beneficial for me because i usually don't eat much fruits or vegetables so this forces me to eat them just to feed the scraps to my worms but since my old colony got thrown away from my grandpa it's just been hard getting back into it. this is my #1 reason i never leave my bin outside anymore. i've written on the lids so he doesn't touch it or move it or w.e. but he gives ZERO fucks.
> 
> i think this time they should do fine i just added way more bedding then one would typically add to start off a bin but i eventually plan to just lower it gradually over time mix in the old bedding with more new bedding. right now im running about 50% soil thats been heavily leeched for bedding and other 50% will be fresh bedding to compost. next time i will do a 25% old bedding with 75% new bedding once i get my worm counts up. i mean i know how to vermicompost and all that used to do it on a decent scale just haven't done it for so long and pretty much starting with very little malnourished worms


You ever try collecting worms in your yard? There's a few simple ways to do it, it can just take awhile to get a good sized colony going.


----------



## raratt (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Lethidox (May 3, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> being on an island does have it's draw backs.....but just a heads up, the skins of shrimp are a good source, crab shell is a good source, and also generally just shell is a good addition for soils....just heads up.....i do understand the reasoning for the worm ben....sorry bout what happened.....


yea they are also a good source for making stock lol. when i used to work at this japanese restaurant that did more then just sushi i would prep the shrimp and was amazed that the chef just throws away the shells so i asked him if i could keep the shells and made stock with um. just boil it in water and strain. i really don't eat much shrimp though since i was a kid that was one of my favorite foods just deep fried shrimp with cocktail sauce and fries but now eating just a few makes my throat very itchy so i think i got an allergic reaction to shrimp. i heard this can happen where you eat so much or a certain thing that later on you can get an allergic reaction to that very same thing. idk if this is true but i got the same issue with milk as well thus i can't drink a lot of milk gives me diarrhea the next day. 



WeedFreak78 said:


> You ever try collecting worms in your yard? There's a few simple ways to do it, it can just take awhile to get a good sized colony going.


yea when i first started composting i was young had no job so no money to buy worms so i tried collecting some but our garden is fairly barren. this is why i try to get into vermicomposting in general because worms are so beneficial for more then just there poop and what i did before was i collect my compost and i took half of my colony and chuck it right into the garden with some compost. i did the same thing with my dads aquaponics system and they thrive in the grow bed but the worms are fairly small as well and the grow bed is filled with at least 100 pounds of lava rocks it's a big and fairly deep bed but that is my last resort to get worms. hard part is actually getting them though because the lava rocks have so much surface area they can hide in. it has a sponge that filters the water first before entering the grow bed but i'd need to take the filter off and compost that but not worth it usually only got about 10 worms in it at a time. 

when i get some money situated i will probably just buy a pound from the store. the ones i found in the pot today though were fairly nice size and pretty active so i think it should be up and running and now that i know i watered the bin too much i can ease up on that as to not kill the worms off.


----------



## Lethidox (May 3, 2019)

WOOT i think i got good news on my auto claim about the totaled car. looks like they are in the works of processing it and giving us the check. i see some mail and im pretty sure it is related to the claim. now hopefully my dad actually opens it up and does it ASAP so we can get a new car going. i dont think i said this already but he has been car shopping and decided to get a cheap car idk if used or just older model but like a v4 so it isn't very powerful but also not extremely expensive either. he told me they are going to give him $15k for the car and we owe $6k so were getting back around $8k maybe at least. which he would put down on the new car. 

im then just going to use it but it won't be my car technically so im just going to save up and buy my own in the future. im looking at buying like a dodge charger or an SUV though something with more room and so i can see over our fence because with small cars it is dangerous just to leave my house on the busy street tons of cars don't give me a chance to get in. other then that im just slowly saving up going to take me a while though cause of bills but trying to bring down my monthly payments as low as i can so i wont be buying my car for at least 2-3 years. 

get paid this sunday and im looking at getting into the credit union my sister wants me to get into because my bank only offers AE credit cards which most companies won't even take i believe. either deciding on a new car or getting my actual motorcycle license and buying a motorcycle. only one school i can go to to get my license though and the way the classes are setup is a huge inconvience on my work schedule.


----------



## raratt (May 3, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> v4


FYI: Those only exist in motorcycles, I4, V6, V8, V12, etc in cars.


----------



## Lethidox (May 3, 2019)

raratt said:


> FYI: Those only exist in motorcycles, I4, V6, V8, V12, etc in cars.


ye idk what they are called some sites say different things like I4, V4, or 4 cylinder. basically the gas saving ones that are cheap as hell to purchase lmfao


----------



## raratt (May 3, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> V4


If they call it this, they are stupid and I wouldn't buy from them. Knowledge is power:
https://www.artofmanliness.com/articles/how-a-cars-engine-works/


----------



## Lethidox (May 3, 2019)

raratt said:


> If they call it this, they are stupid and I wouldn't buy from them.


lol idk much about cars or motorcycles idk where i saw it from i have to go look again because lately i been looking at motorcycles as well might of confused the terms. always wanted motorcycles thats why but taking the classes is a pain in the ass for me unless i can get weekends off of work which is impossible.

i am just like window shopping to get an idea of how much to save up for the cars i am interested in purchasing later down the line but yea i think they call um v4's i'll go try look at some right now XD

UPDATE- i lied they call em 4 cylinders lmfao. i could of just called um v4's cause it went by v6 v8 etc.. so i was thinking 4 cylinders = v4 right? lmfao


----------



## neosapien (May 3, 2019)

Got my truck today! Woot woot! The dealer at the truck from last week tried to pull a fast one or something. It was advertised as "certified" then when we were ready to sign the papers he was like "oh we put an aftermarket lift on it, so it's actually no longer certified". So we said fuck you and found this one elsewhere. It's fucking pimp. Think the only thing it can't do is blow me.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 3, 2019)

neosapien said:


> Got my truck today! Woot woot! The dealer at the truck from last week tried to pull a fast one or something. It was advertised as "certified" then when we were ready to sign the papers he was like "oh we put an aftermarket lift on it, so it's actually no longer certified". So we said fuck you and found this one elsewhere. It's fucking pimp. Think the only thing it can't do is blow me.
> View attachment 4327627


----------



## ANC (May 3, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 3, 2019)

They do make V4s but they are very rare


----------



## cannabineer (May 3, 2019)

raratt said:


> FYI: Those only exist in motorcycles, I4, V6, V8, V12, etc in cars.


From Wiki.



> One of the earliest V4 internal combustion engines was that designed by Émile Mors of Paris to power his motor-car of 1897. The 90 degree V-angle with central camshaft and spark ignition meant its layout is much like more modern engines, though in this case the inlet valves were operated by suction alone. At the time the lack of vibration from this layout was a key selling point.[3]
> 
> In 1907, J. Walter Christie was the first American to compete in the French GP with his car powered by a 19,891 cc (1,214 cu in) V4, the largest engine ever used in a Grand Prix race.[4] The engine was mounted transversely in the front and drove the front wheels. The power was stated as 100 hp, but probably was more. On May 25th 1904 he set a speed record of 164 km/h.[5]
> 
> ...


There was also a mid-engined Mustang concept car with a 1.5-liter V4 amidships.


----------



## raratt (May 3, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> From Wiki.
> 
> 
> 
> There was also a mid-engined Mustang concept car with a 1.5-liter V4 amidships.


OK, in a PRODUCTION vehicle, in a used car lot, on Oahu.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 3, 2019)

I went fishing this afternoon and caught 3 nice trout, kept two and had them for supper with some Noodle-Roni and a salad


----------



## DustyDuke (May 3, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> From Wiki.
> 
> 
> 
> There was also a mid-engined Mustang concept car with a 1.5-liter V4 amidships.


There’s something wrong about putting a V4 in a mustang but there selling them here with inline turbo 4 cylinders it’s not right


----------



## ANC (May 4, 2019)

my favourite car sound is an old Mercedes Benz straight six.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 4, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> i just go to a fresh water bait shop for nightcrawlers, don't use them for fishing but i do use them for my soils





WeedFreak78 said:


> You ever try collecting worms in your yard? There's a few simple ways to do it, it can just take awhile to get a good sized colony going.


I bought worms from this place a while back. Relatively cheap compared to buying them at the bait shop and were nice and plump. Lasted quite a while in a homemade bin but I used them for fishing instead of the garden.

https://unclejimswormfarm.com/order-stuff/composting-worms/


----------



## tyler.durden (May 4, 2019)

My firefox updated last night and all of the sudden no add ons worked. Not one. I tried to download replacement add ons, and it won't let me do that, either. The forums are ablaze with hate for Mozilla right now, it seems a high percentage of users are effected by this fuck up. The add on I miss the most is my adblocker. This site is cluttered and ugly with all the ads. I know they keep the lights on, but yuck...


----------



## jrGrow420 (May 4, 2019)

haven't achieved anything yet, apart from getting up, smoking, shittin, eating, washing, shaving, more smoking, ok i achieved a lot i guess





gotta love success


----------



## BarnBuster (May 4, 2019)

I've been using a browser called Vivaldi for the last year or so. Seems to run faster than Chrome or Firefox for me and fewer issues.


----------



## ANC (May 4, 2019)

jrGrow420 said:


> washing, shaving, more smoking


It is good that you take care of your mom.


----------



## jrGrow420 (May 4, 2019)

ANC said:


> It is good that you take care of your mom.


gotta take care of your mom bro, i mean your moms important right ? i gotta take care of *your* mom lolz


----------



## Indagrow (May 4, 2019)

Off to Manchester monster jam 
 
Quite back there ill turn this fucking van around!


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> My firefox updated last night and all of the sudden no add ons worked. Not one. I tried to download replacement add ons, and it won't let me do that, either. The forums are ablaze with hate for Mozilla right now, it seems a high percentage of users are effected by this fuck up. The add on I miss the most is my adblocker. This site is cluttered and ugly with all the ads. I know they keep the lights on, but yuck...


I feel your pain. Firefox used to be so consistent too. I keep Firefox and Chrome loaded and ready to go at all times. I'm always alternating from one to the other.


----------



## ANC (May 4, 2019)

Put down the phone, you are driving, dumbarse!


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2019)

Indagrow said:


> Off to Manchester monster jam
> View attachment 4327739
> Quite back there ill turn this fucking van around!


Looks like a different quad? Good luck, win something.


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2019)

ANC said:


> Put down the phone, you are driving, dumbarse!


You should see him use that thing when he's racing, IMPRESSIVE!


----------



## SSGrower (May 4, 2019)

ANC said:


> Put down the phone, you are driving, dumbarse!


Wrong side.

Manchester, NJ


----------



## too larry (May 4, 2019)

raratt said:


> I have an electric one also, I just knew the gas one had been sitting too long and needed some attention, I'll get it going another day, it ceased being enjoyable.


I have the same situation. Actually have two electric ones. I lost one, so I picked up another at the thrift store, then later found the first one. Have a big Solo gas weekeater that needs carb work.


----------



## too larry (May 4, 2019)

About that whole having the weekend off thing. . . . . .

I was stepping out the door headed to the camp last night when I got a call about work. The customer did pay their deposit. It had just not got written on the front page of the paperwork. At least it was the boss who fucked up, not me. They decided to pass on the lockout since it was late when we got it all figured out, so I did get to camp after all. But had to set my internal alarm for daylight. Was up late, as usual for camp night, so I'm sleepy this morning. If the phone would stop ringing, I think I could nap at my desk.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2019)

too larry said:


> I have the same situation. Actually have two electric ones. I lost one, so I picked up another at the thrift store, then later found the first one. Have a big Solo gas weekeater that needs carb work.


switch your fuel on that gas one man, it will last a life time if you do. My gas one is 3yrs old now......as well as my chainsaw.....


----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2019)

howdy everyone......

coffee is hot and going on my 2nd cup.......cream and sugar are out, and if u want something a little heavier...i got that too...

had a nice storm blow through last night, 2in of rain plus.....gotta ck the tomatoes to see how they pulled through.....fingers crossed...


----------



## too larry (May 4, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> switch your fuel on that gas one man, it will last a life time if you do. My gas one is 3yrs old now......as well as my chainsaw.....


We bought the Solo in 2001. It's the big one with the two handed handles. Has the saw blade attachment for bushes. It's been a couple three years since I used it.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2019)

too larry said:


> We bought the Solo in 2001. It's the big one with the two handed handles. Has the saw blade attachment for bushes. It's been a couple three years since I used it.


mine is a straight shaft ryobi, i have 3 attachments for it, standard weed eater, chainsaw, and a brush cleaner......fucker has been good for me the past 3yrs and counting....couple squirts of the button, one pull she starts........


----------



## too larry (May 4, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> mine is a straight shaft ryobi, i have 3 attachments for it, standard weed eater, chainsaw, and a brush cleaner......fucker has been good for me the past 3yrs and counting....couple squirts of the button, one pull she starts........


I got Mamma's pole saw. Weedeater brand I think. I only have the saw, but it will take several attachments too.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2019)

too larry said:


> I got Mamma's pole saw. Weedeater brand I think. I only have the saw, but it will take several attachments too.


that's cool....seriously...change the fuel.....make those babies last forever....i pay $5 a can usually keep 2, and if u don't use it all, the shelf life is unbelieveable.....

also your tools will be ready to go when your ready to use them......


----------



## raratt (May 4, 2019)

Mine is a Poulan and it has a quick disconnect to change to a chainsaw or hedge trimmer end, if I had them.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2019)

think my next move will be my push lawnmower with the fuel change....just have to get away from that pump gas with that ethanol in it...that's what kills them


----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2019)

raratt said:


> Mine is a Poulan and it has a quick disconnect to change to a chainsaw or hedge trimmer end, if I had them.


chainsaw attachment comes in real handy...just saying


----------



## too larry (May 4, 2019)

raratt said:


> Mine is a Poulan and it has a quick disconnect to change to a chainsaw or hedge trimmer end, if I had them.


Mine may be Poulan. It's one of the bigger brands.


----------



## too larry (May 4, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> think my next move will be my push lawnmower with the fuel change....just have to get away from that pump gas with that ethanol in it...that's what kills them


We have a local station that offers straight gas. Some folks run it in there cars.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2019)

too larry said:


> We have a local station that offers straight gas. Some folks run it in there cars.


as long as it doesn't have any ethanol in it...your good to go, if it does.....well..you know....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 4, 2019)

I cleaned my car and my daughter's 20 year old Lumina yesterday to make sure it rained. And it started as soon as I was done. Lol.
Mine took 20 minutes, hers took all evening to get the bugs and tar spots off it. I'm paying for it today, sore from crawling around on the ground and laying sideways to remove tar. And the Pirates lost 14-1 on the radio while I was cleaning it so not much to cheer about today except for clean cars.
 
I commandeered the other side of the garage over there, I can check out my car on the phone now. Lol.
 
Her long term roommate only uses garage in winter, he likes the extended driveway in front of the back patio better I guess. Works for me.

Have to cut grass today, neglected regular work this week dealing with cars and its starting to pile up. Wife mentioned it of course. 'I'm on it dear.' 

Hopefully grass dries in the next hour before rain comes again. I can weed wack in the rain with a cheap plastic poncho if necessary. Hope to cut the grass though too.


----------



## raratt (May 4, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> chainsaw attachment comes in real handy...just saying


It would be nice when I'm pruning the peach tree.


----------



## cannabineer (May 4, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> There’s something wrong about putting a V4 in a mustang but there selling them here with inline turbo 4 cylinders it’s not right


Ever watch Grand Tour (the Prime follow-on to British Top Gear?) They had a driver they called The Ameerican. He'd fit into the Politics forum like a boss. He would not hesitate to call a V4 car "communist".

On an aside - one of the best-sounding engines I ever heard was a somewhat modified Yammy V-Max taching it in third gear. Boston, early 1989. MAN that bike sounded good.

For more modern machines, the flat-crank V8s in the Porsche 918 and the McLaren P1 ... pure music. Again, season 1 episode 1 "Grand Tour".


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 4, 2019)

About bad gas with ethanol, the guy where I buy tractors told me once to use premium in small 2 cycle engines with stabilizer and burn out everything at the end of the season. 

The only thing I've ever got gummed up is a pressure washer because you can't burn out 100% of the gas out of it. But if you store it laying down on the handle, it doesn't get gummy. If it does, it's fairly easy to take that bottom metal cap off and spray the flap and carb to get running again. 15 minute job.

In this state the pumps all say 'cleaner gas' between June 1st and Sept. 15th. I try to stock up for the winter and add Briggs and Stratton stabilizer but if it snows alot you wind up using winter gas in the blowers. Stabilizer seems to work though. And burning the gas out.


----------



## cannabineer (May 4, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> About bad gas with ethanol, the guy where I buy tractors told me once to use premium in small 2 cycle engines with stabilizer and burn out everything at the end of the season.
> 
> The only thing I've ever got gummed up is a pressure washer because you can't burn out 100% of the gas out of it. But if you store it laying down on the handle, it doesn't get gummy. If it does, it's fairly easy to take that bottom metal cap off and spray the flap and carb to get running again. 15 minute job.
> 
> In this state the pumps all say 'cleaner gas' between June 1st and Sept. 15th. I try to stock up for the winter and add Briggs and Stratton stabilizer but if it snows alot you wind up using winter gas in the blowers. Stabilizer seems to work though. And burning the gas out.


 The gas is "cleaner" because they put a percentage of dead-weight atoms into it. Shell even makes the vice of ballasting their hydrocarbons with "Nitrogren Technology" into a supposed virtue. They charge more per gallon for a fuel with less kilojoules in that gallon. So "cleaner gas" sticks it to us twice in a successful bid for us to fill up more often and pay more per fill.

Ok /rant


----------



## raratt (May 4, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> best-sounding engines


I used to like the Kawi 900/1000 with an aftermarket header. My Trident when it gets into the powerband sounds more like a road race car than a motorcycle.


----------



## cannabineer (May 4, 2019)

raratt said:


> I used to like the Kawi 900/1000 with an aftermarket header. My Trident when it gets into the powerband sounds more like a road race car than a motorcycle.


In the '90s, when I was paying attention, I was treated to the sound of sportbikes with tuned Kerker or Yoshimura pipes. When they hit the sweet spot, the bikes produced this glorious trumpet blare. It put me in mind of the motorcycle-racing scene in "Tron", the first one and not the disappointing remake. Dopplering past with a lusty beeeEEEEYAAaaahhh ... oh yeah


----------



## Indagrow (May 4, 2019)

ANC said:


> Put down the phone, you are driving, dumbarse!


How am I supposed to watch porn then smart guy


----------



## Indagrow (May 4, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Looks like a different quad? Good luck, win something.


Fresh rebuild good eye


----------



## ANC (May 4, 2019)

Just ate a Cadbury Crunchy, haven't had one for a while but you guys put me in the ood for one, it was good enough to post about.


----------



## ANC (May 4, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I cleaned my car and my daughter's 20 year old Lumina yesterday to make sure it rained. And it started as soon as I was done. Lol.View attachment 4327864
> Mine took 20 minutes, hers took all evening to get the bugs and tar spots off it. I'm paying for it today, sore from crawling around on the ground and laying sideways to remove tar. And the Pirates lost 14-1 on the radio while I was cleaning it so not much to cheer about today except for clean cars.
> View attachment 4327865
> I commandeered the other side of the garage over there, I can check out my car on the phone now. Lol.
> ...


I have to walk out to my garage to talk to my car.


----------



## raratt (May 4, 2019)

All the roses are sprayed, sprayed some weeds also. Need to dead head some of them, they bloomed at different times this spring. I may have some pics for the beautiful thread a little later. My favorite, a Chicago Peace, is almost finished blooming for now. Brunch time.


cannabineer said:


> a lusty beeeEEEEYAAaaahhh


A top fuel Harley is interesting, idle is a random bang every once in awhile, until the loud twisty is activated.


----------



## Lethidox (May 4, 2019)

went to the beach to walk the dogs was fairly nice super windy and waves are choppy. now it is raining extremely hard probably for like 10minutes or less i highly doubt it will rain all day. got work later on in the afternoon. other then that dad gotta go to the bank i think idk what he got in the mail yesterday for the car but yea he needs to get that done soon cause i will have no car soon. 

waiting for this rain to stop so i can take my dads dog to the day care and take a smoke


----------



## cannabineer (May 4, 2019)

raratt said:


> All the roses are sprayed, sprayed some weeds also. Need to dead head some of them, they bloomed at different times this spring. I may have some pics for the beautiful thread a little later. My favorite, a Chicago Peace, is almost finished blooming for now. Brunch time.
> 
> A top fuel Harley is interesting, idle is a random bang every once in awhile, until the loud twisty is activated.


 I saw some century-plus-old donkey engines used on local farms on display at the county fairgrounds. Their idling arrangement was fascinating. The motor freewheeled until it ran down enough that a visible lever arrangement could engage and open the intake. BANG, fuel lever disengaged and the motor was good for another ten(ish) revolutions before the lever reengaged BANGtickticktick tick tick tick, tick,, tic,,,BANGticktick 
and so on.


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I saw some century-plus-old donkey engines used on local farms on display at the county fairgrounds. Their idling arrangement was fascinating. The motor freewheeled until it ran down enough that a visible lever arrangement could engage and open the intake. BANG, fuel lever disengaged and the motor was good for another ten(ish) revolutions before the lever reengaged BANGtickticktick tick tick tick, tick,, tic,,,BANGticktick
> and so on.


Gives new meaning to ticking time bomb.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 4, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Ever watch Grand Tour (the Prime follow-on to British Top Gear?) They had a driver they called The Ameerican. He'd fit into the Politics forum like a boss. He would not hesitate to call a V4 car "communist".
> 
> On an aside - one of the best-sounding engines I ever heard was a somewhat modified Yammy V-Max taching it in third gear. Boston, early 1989. MAN that bike sounded good.
> 
> For more modern machines, the flat-crank V8s in the Porsche 918 and the McLaren P1 ... pure music. Again, season 1 episode 1 "Grand Tour".


He’s sort of right calling the engine a communist they where mostly sold by ford to Saab in the 60’s-70’s in Germany and they sold it to Eastern Europe lol. No democratic society would use a shit motor it would take a dictator with machine guns to make me drive a car like that lol


----------



## raratt (May 4, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I saw some century-plus-old donkey engines used on local farms on display at the county fairgrounds. Their idling arrangement was fascinating. The motor freewheeled until it ran down enough that a visible lever arrangement could engage and open the intake. BANG, fuel lever disengaged and the motor was good for another ten(ish) revolutions before the lever reengaged BANGtickticktick tick tick tick, tick,, tic,,,BANGticktick
> and so on.


Hit and miss motor, go figure. Great big heavy flywheels.


----------



## Indagrow (May 4, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Wrong side.
> 
> Manchester, NJ


Nude hampster*


----------



## Lethidox (May 4, 2019)

fed my sunflower babies. they are looking nice probably the biggest sunflowers i've seen thus far in my state grown in pots https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/20190504_115640-jpg.4328052/ usually the ones we get from the stores are half the size of these despite they are dwarf varieties so is this one and i know those ones we buy can get bigger they just don't give them enough light. 

checked out my fruit fly trap made with dish soap and rice wine vinegar and damn that shit works well i caught almost all of fruit flies over night. about 30-40 of um. got a few flying around but meh not as bad as all 30-40 of um flying around. had a smoke finally but it was a bit late in the day for that and made a cup of coffee and for breakfast i ate a PB n J sandwich with a banana in it. rarely do i eat breakfast but i was starving. 

i get paid tomorrow but going to open up that new bank account at the credit union so i can start saving up for my pwn car next year. think my dad went to the bank or insurance company for the claim. got work later on tonight but it will likely be dead it is storming outside or was and might later on tonight as well so likely nobody is even going to come. other then that just passing the days idk what i am going to do for work on wednesday with no car hopefully my dad is going to drop me off and pick me up idk. 

tried to get in touch with my old coworker for a 2nd job i was thinking i just work back at there despite the pay sucks it's an extra income plus i know the people already so it's like an easy job for me. fairly close to my house and the hours/days are decent. other then that just waiting on the car situation so i can get a part time job or new full time for extra money. trying to get as much money in pay off the car fast. i already know what car i want but sadly it costs around $40k msrp


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2019)

Indagrow said:


> Nude hampster*


----------



## DustyDuke (May 4, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Ever watch Grand Tour (the Prime follow-on to British Top Gear?) They had a driver they called The Ameerican. He'd fit into the Politics forum like a boss. He would not hesitate to call a V4 car "communist".
> 
> On an aside - one of the best-sounding engines I ever heard was a somewhat modified Yammy V-Max taching it in third gear. Boston, early 1989. MAN that bike sounded good.
> 
> For more modern machines, the flat-crank V8s in the Porsche 918 and the McLaren P1 ... pure music. Again, season 1 episode 1 "Grand Tour".


I’ve watched the first season of Grand Tour but it was a binge watch not much sunk in. I’ll give it a watch when the kids go to lunch with there grandparents.
My cousin has a Ducati with a V4 think its a Panigale. That things a beast I took it for a burn it hit 150mph with ease sounds so tough that motor. It makes me want to do the “Tim the Tool Man Taylor” noise . 



I hadn’t moved that fast on a bike for over 8 years. Let’s just say the old sphincter was tensing up. I had a Ducati 996 had to sell it I can’t follow road rules on a bike. I think it’s from riding dirt bikes I see the road as a track. I might get a cruiser one day something that doesn’t feel like you need to hit rev limiter every gear.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 4, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> In the '90s, when I was paying attention, I was treated to the sound of sportbikes with tuned Kerker or Yoshimura pipes. When they hit the sweet spot, the bikes produced this glorious trumpet blare. It put me in mind of the motorcycle-racing scene in "Tron", the first one and not the disappointing remake. Dopplering past with a lusty beeeEEEEYAAaaahhh ... oh yeah


You mean someone’s done a disappointing remake of a movie I couldn’t bring myself to watch it the original is so good. Then I was on a flight and it was playing. I spent the next 24 hours thinking what the fuck.


----------



## neosapien (May 4, 2019)

4 minutes ago at 10:30 this evening I accomplished taking my last test for my last class this semester. It's been a juggle. Still managed to pull A's in all 3 of the classes. The final for Oral Communications is on Tuesday. But myself and 4 other people are excused because we're awesome. So we're going to the bar lol.


----------



## Bareback (May 4, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you don't like going to the movie? i'd usually rather watch them at home myself, but i'll go if someone else wants to. i just get really really really high on the way there...





tyler.durden said:


> If they only had cute, scantily clad Cuban girls to deliver said sandwiches to my seat. Maybe they could come back to rub my tummy when I'm finished. Then perhaps a little head...



Wait.... what..... you don't have a place like that...ohh man I'm sorry.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 4, 2019)




----------



## SSGrower (May 4, 2019)

Indagrow said:


> Nude hampster*


That momement when I'm not feeling so smart.........now.


----------



## lokie (May 5, 2019)

neosapien said:


> 4 minutes ago at 10:30 this evening I accomplished taking my last test for my last class this semester. It's been a juggle. Still managed to pull A's in all 3 of the classes. The final for Oral Communications is on Tuesday. But myself and 4 other people are excused because we're awesome. So we're going to the bar lol.


That's great.

Will you be using study aids to prepare for the finals?
 

 

Or just a rigorous exercise regimen.


----------



## Bareback (May 5, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I’ve watched the first season of Grand Tour but it was a binge watch not much sunk in. I’ll give it a watch when the kids go to lunch with there grandparents.
> My cousin has a Ducati with a V4 think its a Panigale. That things a beast I took it for a burn it hit 150mph with ease sounds so tough that motor. It makes me want to do the “Tim the Tool Man Taylor” noise .
> 
> 
> ...



I couldn't agree more with " dirt bikes made me a reckless street biker " I have totalled out seven bikes on the street. But I was only being reckless one of those times , the rest were at legal speed or at least not doing completely stupid shit. It seemed like if I was riding hard I was at least paying more attention. But the dirt bikes did make me a much better wrecker and that is the only reason I still have my left leg.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 5, 2019)




----------



## raratt (May 5, 2019)

Bareback said:


> much better wrecker


"Hold my beer, 'atch dis"


----------



## cannabineer (May 5, 2019)

I woke up to find a dead horse in T&T's reception area. It was surrounded by an impressive array of bats, clubs, cudgels, truncheons and the odd mace. It also had a big NO BEATING - Mgmt placard hung on it. MMAANN am I frustrated.

(picks up nightstick)

(contemplates local inventory reduction of fragile, somewhat unwanted objects)


----------



## Bareback (May 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> "Hold my beer, 'atch dis"



I have big balls.... not big brains...


I'm not sure if this is a compliment but it's pretty honest.

It's bike week here where I'm at this weekend and we've seen one pretty bad accident so far. I'm sure there's been more but I don't want to see folks loaded up in a ambulance like that, we were stuck in traffic and had a pretty good view of the clean up....sad.


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I have big balls.... not big brains...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if this is a compliment but it's pretty honest.
> ...


People and animals have tried to kill me many times over the years, of course riding home from the bar fast to get more beer before the store shuts off sales at 0200 is not recommended.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I woke up to find a dead horse in T&T's reception area. It was surrounded by an impressive array of bats, clubs, cudgels, truncheons and the odd mace. It also had a big NO BEATING - Mgmt placard hung on it. MMAANN am I frustrated.
> 
> (picks up nightstick)
> 
> (contemplates local inventory reduction of fragile, somewhat unwanted objects)


Indeed, it looked though that it could have great potential; many questions unanswered and worth further investigation


----------



## curious2garden (May 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I woke up to find a dead horse in T&T's reception area. It was surrounded by an impressive array of bats, clubs, cudgels, truncheons and the odd mace. It also had a big NO BEATING - Mgmt placard hung on it. MMAANN am I frustrated.
> 
> (picks up nightstick)
> 
> (contemplates local inventory reduction of fragile, somewhat unwanted objects)





Singlemalt said:


> Indeed, it looked though that it could have great potential; many questions unanswered and worth further investigation


Yes, I was quite pleased to see someone had thoughtfully brought the fight to me. I've been to busy IRL to follow up virtual leads. Only to find it had been declared off limits! @sunni any chance you might give us a special Sunday dispensation to brangle about over that thread and kill it first thing Monday?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 5, 2019)

LOL


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2019)




----------



## lokie (May 5, 2019)

My mind went the other way.


----------



## sunni (May 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yes, I was quite pleased to see someone had thoughtfully brought the fight to me. I've been to busy IRL to follow up virtual leads. Only to find it had been declared off limits! @sunni any chance you might give us a special Sunday dispensation to brangle about over that thread and kill it first thing Monday?


No man the whole thing is done with 
Seriously I can’t really openly discuss it on forum but it’s done


----------



## curious2garden (May 5, 2019)

sunni said:


> No man the whole thing is done with
> Seriously I can’t really openly discuss it on forum but it’s done


Darn  have a nice Cinco de Mayo.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yes, I was quite pleased to see someone had thoughtfully brought the fight to me. I've been to busy IRL to follow up virtual leads. Only to find it had been declared off limits! @sunni any chance you might give us a special Sunday dispensation to brangle about over that thread and kill it first thing Monday?



Lol. You guys have to get up earlier, or go to bed a lot later. I had a little fun while it lasted. Hope your trimming misery is almost over...


----------



## sunni (May 5, 2019)

I mean there’s still one *shrugs * look at my
Post
History


----------



## too larry (May 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I woke up to find a dead horse in T&T's reception area. It was surrounded by an impressive array of bats, clubs, cudgels, truncheons and the odd mace. It also had a big NO BEATING - Mgmt placard hung on it. MMAANN am I frustrated.
> 
> (picks up nightstick)
> 
> (contemplates local inventory reduction of fragile, somewhat unwanted objects)


An example of the many useless items I store in my head:

The term "beating a dead horse" is nautical in origin. It refers to when you have paid off your debt to the ship and you draw your full pay. It was {is} common practice for sailors to run up rent and bar taps in port towns, and the Captain would {will} pay them off when they get hired, then keep the bulk of his pay until it's paid off.


----------



## curious2garden (May 5, 2019)

I made edible in my Ninja Foodi! I'm so pleased with it. I crumbled a 1:10 ratio of bud to melted coconut oil in a canning jar, added 2" of water to my pressure cooker, placed the lid on the jar and put it on the offset rack and pressure cooked on low for 1 hour.

The oil measured 189 degrees on removal and filtered through a coffee filter to what you see. It's in the refrigerator cooling. I did lick the spatula, report on effectiveness to follow.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4328640
> 
> I made edible in my Ninja Foodi! I'm so pleased with it. I crumbled a 1:10 ratio of bud to melted coconut oil in a canning jar, added 2" of water to my pressure cooker, placed the lid on the jar and put it on the offset rack and pressure cooked on low for 1 hour.
> 
> The oil measured 189 degrees on removal and filtered through a coffee filter to what you see. It's in the refrigerator cooling. I did lick the spatula, report on effectiveness to follow.


----------



## curious2garden (May 5, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


>


I'm going upstairs to trim. Oh my poor plants.


----------



## SSGrower (May 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I'm going upstairs to trim. Oh my poor plants.


My poor pipe.


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 5, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> My poor pipe.
> View attachment 4328657


I’m sorry


----------



## too larry (May 5, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> My poor pipe.
> View attachment 4328657


That is going to leave a mark.


----------



## SSGrower (May 5, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m sorry





too larry said:


> That is going to leave a mark.





too larry said:


> That is going to leave a mark.


Always have spares.
 
Vintage on this one is '99, the one above 2014-2019 RIP.


----------



## jungle666 (May 5, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> My poor pipe.
> View attachment 4328657


Commiserations


----------



## curious2garden (May 5, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> My poor pipe.
> View attachment 4328657


Ouch! I see you accomplished creating the need for a new pipe, clever.


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> My poor pipe.
> View attachment 4328657


The magnet in the speaker caused a momentary increase in the gravitational pull in the area causing the pipe to be drawn to the ground with more force. It's the speakers fault.


----------



## Lethidox (May 5, 2019)

threw out my old bed, moved my computer into the new room so now im just going to live here. move all my stuff in the new room as well but still need to clean it out got a shit load of things in the room that isn't mine. my dad and sister and her bf removed the carpet and tiles in the bedroom as well as the vanity mirror and sink/cabinet in the half bathroom. i mean really it was a super easy job i don't have a lot of shit in my room and although yea it was dirty cause i don't care for a half bath to begin with nor used it as much it was easy to clean up. 

still got 2 more things i need to bring over i will probably do it tomorrow after work or tuesday on my day off. it's just the tent and the aquarium both is going to be a pain to remove and set back up mostly the aquarium. other then that though renovation on the room should be extremely fast maybe a week tops the floors is what is going to take the longest and counter top since the counter top is going be marble but my dad is doing all the renovations himself since he already does it for a living. imma help of course.

going to work in about half an hour but overall productive day. happy that i work tonight but not with my boss. my boss leaving after 3pm when i get in. i also get paid today which is good im almost broke maybe $30 in my account right now. work tomorrow morning so going to be extremely tired. 

idk if my dad got a check in for the car yet but it looks like he did but it's sunday of course so can't do much until tomorrow and hopefully the money comes in quick cause i aint trying to catch the bus to work. other then that though i mean i like this room only thing i really hate about it is i need to deal with 2 of the cats. one of um hates my dog so idk how that is going to go the other cat is okay with my dog. dislike the cats shedding as well and the cat that hates my dog is extremely clingy. i don't think they are going to leave this room though


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 5, 2019)

Pie


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2019)

Put a temp controller in the grow room, the AC on conserve mode doesn't register the actual indoor temp until the fan kicks in so it gets too hot. Swamp cooler is done, I'll rape some usable parts out of it and recycle the rest. Took the afternoon off and took a nap.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 5, 2019)

Other than the skirt, it's done. The skirt is on hold until I can find the right size or a place that can rip it to size. Lowe's saw was not working. 
Hope by next weekend to have it in place 

SH420


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4328726
> 
> Other than the skirt, it's done. The skirt is on hold until I can find the right size or a place that can rip it to size. Lowe's saw was not working.
> Hope by next weekend to have it in place
> ...


Bring it over, I can do that.


----------



## too larry (May 5, 2019)

I've got a touch of work work to finish up, then home for supper. May pass on the camp tonight. That would be twice in two weeks. This is a habit I don't want to get into.

Anyway it's the new moon, which means no moon. I've had some of my historically bad hiking wrecks on new moons. My shins may thank me for wussing out.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> Bring it over, I can do that.


Where you at again? I'm in the south bay area. A few hours drive to have it done right, could be worth it 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (May 5, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Pie


Cherry?


----------



## tyler.durden (May 5, 2019)




----------



## SSGrower (May 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> The magnet in the speaker caused a momentary increase in the gravitational pull in the area causing the pipe to be drawn to the ground with more force. It's the speakers fault.


I have dropped that pipe onto concrete a number of times. Who'd a thunk dropping it in recycled plastic would break it?


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Where you at again? I'm in the south bay area. A few hours drive to have it done right, could be worth it
> 
> SH420


I'll message you.


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Where you at again? I'm in the south bay area. A few hours drive to have it done right, could be worth it
> 
> SH420


I would think there would be someone a lot closer with a saw that can do it, it's not that hard, hell I can do it...lol Edit: I'd put an ad on Craigslist and offer someone a six pack to do it, or a few bucks.


----------



## SSGrower (May 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> I would think there would be someone a lot closer with a saw that can do it, it's not that hard, hell I can do it...lol


Gimme a circular saw and a straight edge. Tomorrow, 1.5 bottles into 2 bottles of wine.


----------



## SSGrower (May 5, 2019)

Wait, I'm bout 750 miles east.


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> a circular saw


----------



## curious2garden (May 5, 2019)

Jesus what a bunch of f'n posers! @shrxhky420 I have a Unisaw, come visit me ;D

(sry Unisaw's aren't portable)


----------



## lokie (May 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Jesus what a bunch of f'n posers! @shrxhky420 I have a Unisaw, come visit me ;D
> 
> (sry Unisaw's aren't portable)


Get @neosapien to ninja it.

Looks like he may be teaching new students.


----------



## Lethidox (May 6, 2019)

GOT PAID BOYS and GIRLS!. not really i just got my check got to deposit it. had a good day at work busy at the start slow towards the end plus no working with my boss i think he went to dinner with his family and went home to sleep. work an early shift tomorrow. new guy who supposed to work today didn't show up. got high with my coworker used his vape pen never tried those before but not bad imo. got stoned but wasn't baked. talking to my close friend from culinary school trying to date her cute friend who we went to school with but i don't know her friend extremely well plus she's one of those women that don't need you. like she is content being single. 

long ass day of work tomorrow though just going to mobile deposite my check and then make some ramen for dindin


----------



## DustyDuke (May 6, 2019)

too larry said:


> I've got a touch of work work to finish up, then home for supper. May pass on the camp tonight. That would be twice in two weeks. This is a habit I don't want to get into.
> 
> Anyway it's the new moon, which means no moon. I've had some of my historically bad hiking wrecks on new moons. My shins may thank me for wussing out.


I generally don’t do well fishing on a new moon. It’s foggy, jet black and can’t see past the front of the boat, with out a gps I think I would have to wait for the sun to rise. On a full moon it’s perfect.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 6, 2019)

This was after the last full moon pretty happy as the snapper are hard to land this time of year. Just add garlic, butter, herbs, chilli, lime and a shit load of wine (for me not the fish)


----------



## BarnBuster (May 6, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Cherry?


No, American, I think.._._Oh_, and can you teach me to dance real slow?_


----------



## sunni (May 6, 2019)

I’m about to smash some assholes fucking car 
Alarms been going off for TWo Fucking hours 

I Fucking hate the city


----------



## tyler.durden (May 6, 2019)

sunni said:


> I’m about to smash some assholes fucking car
> Alarms been going off for TWo Fucking hours
> 
> I Fucking hate the city



He probably wired the alarm backward, so it goes off when nothing is happening. If you go hurt the car the alarm will probably turn off. Let us know if it works...


----------



## Grandpapy (May 6, 2019)




----------



## sunni (May 6, 2019)

ok update went outside to take dog out..its my neighbors hes a sweet old man in his like 80s

less angry...mildly annoyed ..coffee will do


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 6, 2019)

What's up everyone? Feel stretched thin. Busy as all get out.


----------



## lokie (May 6, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> What's up everyone? Feel stretched thin. Busy as all get out.


Good to see you.

How goes your development?


----------



## ANC (May 6, 2019)

not much, I feel like I should be doing all the shit that needs doing but my bipolar has other ideas


----------



## lokie (May 6, 2019)




----------



## SSGrower (May 6, 2019)

sunni said:


> ok update went outside to take dog out..its my neighbors hes a sweet old man in his like 80s
> 
> less angry...mildly annoyed ..coffee will do


Dont visit the led section.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 6, 2019)

lokie said:


> Good to see you.
> 
> How goes your development?
> View attachment 4328958


Comimg along.

Thinking about gettimg a small dozer and maybe a backhoe to save money in the long run.


----------



## raratt (May 6, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> bunch of f'n posers


HEY! lol. My radial arm saw does just fine.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 6, 2019)

Morning everyone...hope everyone had a decent weekend.....

Coffee is up and hot......

Helped the Mrs get the pool done, she did most of the work though, i was just an extra hand in the process......she did good considering overall.....impressive really....

also got a few more trees trimmed up, put some more soil on the outside garden....peach tree is getting peaches now.....also changed out a coil pack on the Mrs's hot rod....she's a happy girl now.....

Also found out she's been playing johnny appleseed too....got a new indoor tomato this weekend....looks good so far.....especially for a sprout.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 6, 2019)

It's FINALLY going to be over 20° today. I'm going out to play.


----------



## ANC (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Singlemalt (May 6, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's FINALLY going to be over 20° today. I'm going out to play.
> 
> View attachment 4329020


Pro-tip: Chuck the celsius and go for Fahrenheit or better, Kelvin
16C= 60.8F= 289.15K. See, higher temps


----------



## raratt (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 6, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Pro-tip: Chuck the celsius and go for Fahrenheit or better, Kelvin
> 16C= 60.8F= 289.15K. See, higher temps


yea but then I'd lose kilometers... I can't drive 55.



raratt said:


>


you're just showing off.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 6, 2019)

It's raining and 83 here right now......nice light soaker it seems, and we got this all week they think.....

it's nice listening to the rain come down, just turn the lights off on the porch, and just sit and listen.....


----------



## ANC (May 6, 2019)

the dif between the scales is centrigrade 100 degrees is boiling point of water, and Fahrenheit degrees is how warm it feels to people...


----------



## raratt (May 6, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> you're just showing off.


I'm enjoying these temps, in a couple months it will be stupid hot. 105 F +/-. You would melt here.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 6, 2019)

here too.....temps will hit 105 here as well, and then to top everything off, add on the humidity, then the index jumps....


----------



## lokie (May 6, 2019)

While in Egypt our translator told us after the temp reached 40 c the local weather station would purposely lie and 
not tell the accurate temp.

He said it was because if the people knew what the actual temp they would stay home and a lot of folks would not work.

Heat stroke could be a problem I guess.


----------



## raratt (May 6, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> here too.....temps will hit 105 here as well, and then to top everything off, add on the humidity, then the index jumps....


Luckily it is a "dry heat" around here mostly. Had an old lady tell me "Oh it must be so cool riding that motorcycle in this heat." I asked her if she ever put a blow dryer up to her face because that is what it is like.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 6, 2019)

raratt said:


> Luckily it is a "dry heat" around here mostly. Had an old lady tell me "Oh it must be so cool riding that motorcycle in this heat." I asked her if she ever put a blow dryer up to her face because that is what it is like.


no such thing as a dry heat down here where i'm at......wife need to stay inside as much as possible not to aggrivate her condition at it were, but she does power through it sometimes, which i'm proud of.....luckly we have a pool she can pop into when she is outside....other than she sticks to the air conditioner inside.....me eh when it's that hot, i don't venture out till dusk but i'll start up earlier in the morning since is cooler..


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 6, 2019)

raratt said:


> I'm enjoying these temps, in a couple months it will be stupid hot. 105 F +/-. You would melt here.


I'd be perfectly happy living on a beach where it's 90° year round. 105° is way outside my comfort zone.


----------



## raratt (May 6, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd be perfectly happy living on a beach where it's 90° year round. 105° is way outside my comfort zone.


We lived on Guam for two years, had one day it was 98 with equal humidity. My Dad was visiting from Oregon, they looked like they were melting. I was used to it and it still felt hot.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 6, 2019)

raratt said:


> We lived on Guam for two years, had one day it was 98 with equal humidity. My Dad was visiting from Oregon, they looked like they were melting. I was used to it and it still felt hot.


I couldn't get used to that. In July and August we'll get a few days that are close to that with really high humidity. I just hide indoors on those days.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Lethidox (May 6, 2019)

woke up took off today for many reasons but mostly because im sick. idk what but something in the air is making us sick since we cleaned out my room could be the new bed cause it's kind of dusty as well. dad went to deposite the check for the car i think. slowly on the process of getting a new car. only bad part about today imo so far is i found out i got a hernia. haven't been eating a lot of fiber so pooping was hard and likely caused it. gonna be craming my mouth with a bunch of fiber now until it gets less swollen. 

slept in the new room last night and damn it felt good. had a weird dream of my mom comforting me saying something like "she is good and im going to be okay" along those lines. other then that only thing i got planned for today is play video games, relax and rest, and clean out the old room. going to move my tent in today and possibly the aquarium since my sister and her bf are off.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 6, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's FINALLY going to be over 20° today. I'm going out to play.
> 
> View attachment 4329020



Good for you. I had plans to go busking at the zoo yesterday, but when I heard it was going to be mid-70s and sunny that all changed. I went for a long bike ride, my first in over a year. Went to this amazingly modern 3 mile bike path that is elevated above the street and connected to 6 parks (it's built on an old converted rail line.) Sat in the sun for half hour, played some frisbee with a couple dudes after we hit my weed cartridge, then kicked a soccer ball around with some kids that were pretty talented. It was glorious, sometimes you need to blow shit off and just play. 








Btw, you are so pretty...


----------



## curious2garden (May 6, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd be perfectly happy living on a beach where it's 90° year round. 105° is way outside my comfort zone.


You really would not care for where I live. In the Mojave it's 118-122 from August to October. 



raratt said:


> Luckily it is a "dry heat" around here mostly. Had an old lady tell me "Oh it must be so cool riding that motorcycle in this heat." I asked her if she ever put a blow dryer up to her face because that is what it is like.


If one more person tells me 120 is ok because it's a dry heat I'm pithing them. BTW I run my canopy at 105 from roughly July to October. Although my swamp cooler has been a blessing the past 2 years.


----------



## curious2garden (May 6, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> .......snip......
> 
> 
> Btw, you are so pretty...


She is and you're a sweetie. I'm glad you got to bicycle. This time of year can be so nice. Unless you're in god's country and then it's mud wrestling.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 6, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> She is and you're a sweetie. I'm glad you got to bicycle. This time of year can be so nice. Unless you're in god's country and then it's mud wrestling.



Why, thank you, Queen Annie  Are you finally done with the plant drudgery? Another harvest week for me starts tonight, but the weather is going to be pretty crappy for the next few days, so I don't mind...


----------



## curious2garden (May 6, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Why, thank you, Queen Annie  Are you finally done with the plant drudgery? Another harvest week for me starts tonight, but the weather is going to be pretty crappy for the next few days, so I don't mind...


OMG no! This is the worst table I've ever grown. The bud to trim ratio is outrageous. The smoke is good but not stellar for this amount of work and small return. I need these seeds since I'm looking for the pheno I lost or I'd just pitch the rest in the trash can. 

Hope your trim goes easier.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 6, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can't drive 55.


----------



## too larry (May 6, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> What's up everyone? Feel stretched thin. Busy as all get out.


I'm right there with you. I never catch up.


----------



## too larry (May 6, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> no such thing as a dry heat down here where i'm at......wife need to stay inside as much as possible not to aggrivate her condition at it were, but she does power through it sometimes, which i'm proud of.....luckly we have a pool she can pop into when she is outside....other than she sticks to the air conditioner inside.....me eh when it's that hot, i don't venture out till dusk but i'll start up earlier in the morning since is cooler..


The heat bothers my wife too. We like to walk, but she has to go early or late. Although we don't hit triple digits all that often.


----------



## too larry (May 6, 2019)

It was after 9 when I got home last night, almost 10 by the time we ate. Plus my wife has had several bad days with her legs, so I ended up staying home last night. Hope to squeeze in a make up camp night one night this week.

I chainsawed the big broke top longleaf pine between the garden and the road. It just died the last couple of three weeks. Got it to the road, along with several oaks I had cut a while back. Since I'm past the deadline, I'm trying not to put anything to the road with green leaves. But I am trying to get as much to the road as I can before they pick it up.

Planted a few orange trees down at the graveyard. Need to figure out some easy way to water. Also got a few tomatoes in pots.

I'm running Sister and Niece to airport in the morning. Sister will be staying in Denver until June, then bringing back her granddaughter when she returns.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 6, 2019)

raratt said:


> We lived on Guam for two years, had one day it was 98 with equal humidity. My Dad was visiting from Oregon, they looked like they were melting. I was used to it and it still felt hot.


I hated Georgia. Armpit of the United states. 



Swamp ass central.


too larry said:


> I'm right there with you. I never catch up.


I figure bust my ass a few more years then I can sit back and enjoy the rest of my life.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 6, 2019)

too larry said:


> The heat bothers my wife too. We like to walk, but she has to go early or late. Although we don't hit triple digits all that often.


When I painted airplanes the hanger was heated to 140 degrees and had to wear tyvex suit. We had vest that blew cold air but they were always broken.

I would sweat so much that my clothes and boots would have salt stains. I would loose so much salt I would often drink a glass of water with a spoon of salt to stop muscle cramps.


----------



## raratt (May 6, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> I hated Georgia. Armpit of the United states.
> 
> 
> 
> Swamp ass central.


We lived on the Gu'f in Biloxi Ms. for a few years, watching the steam rise from the roads after a storm was great. Real temp wasn't as hot as here, humidity was up a lot more there.


----------



## too larry (May 6, 2019)

raratt said:


> We lived on Guam for two years, had one day it was 98 with equal humidity. My Dad was visiting from Oregon, they looked like they were melting. I was used to it and it still felt hot.


I spent very little time in the tropics, but while I was in the islands, it always rained every afternoon at 1400 to cool things down.


----------



## raratt (May 6, 2019)

too larry said:


> I spent very little time in the tropics, but while I was in the islands, it always rained every afternoon at 1400 to cool things down.


It rained for a month and a half when we first got there, and then there were the 7 Typhoons (Hurricanes), that was interesting. We lived in cinder block houses with flat roofs, 3/4 inch shutters to protect the windows. Water still blew around the glass in the window panes and through the key hole in the back door. Looked like the door was pissing on the floor. It was kinda funny, we just put a pan under the stream.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 6, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Good for you. I had plans to go busking at the zoo yesterday, but when I heard it was going to be mid-70s and sunny that all changed. I went for a long bike ride, my first in over a year. Went to this amazingly modern 3 mile bike path that is elevated above the street and connected to 6 parks (it's built on an old converted rail line.) Sat in the sun for half hour, played some frisbee with a couple dudes after we hit my weed cartridge, then kicked a soccer ball around with some kids that were pretty talented. It was glorious, sometimes you need to blow shit off and just play.
> 
> 
> Btw, you are so pretty...


awe you just made my day! Thank you.  Sounds like you had an awesome day in the sun. I'd like to go rollerblading on that path. It didn't look like anyone was using it until the very end of the video. You can't safely ride a bike or rollerblade on the paths here when it's nice out. Too many unsupervised kids and dogs running all over the place. My day sounds kinda lame in comparison. I took the dog to a park not far from my house. It has a really cool fountain that has dog sculptures with water shooting out of their mouths. I brought a blanket with me and sat on the grass and read my book and played with people's dogs. It beats being indoors on a day like this.

this is the fountain. not my pic








curious2garden said:


> You really would not care for where I live. In the Mojave it's 118-122 from August to October.
> 
> 
> If one more person tells me 120 is ok because it's a dry heat I'm pithing them. BTW I run my canopy at 105 from roughly July to October. Although my swamp cooler has been a blessing the past 2 years.


Nuts to that! Can you do anything outdoors when it's that hot?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 6, 2019)

raratt said:


> It rained for a month and a half when we first got there, and then there were the 7 Typhoons (Hurricanes), that was interesting. We lived in cinder block houses with flat roofs, 3/4 inch shutters to protect the windows. Water still blew around the glass in the window panes and through the key hole in the back door. Looked like the door was pissing on the floor. It was kinda funny, we just put a pan under the stream.


I hear ya - lived in the Phillippines for 2 years in the mid 60's, no A/C, rain for 3 months straight, unheard of humidity and some of the biggest creepiest bugs you ever saw.

During the monsoons there would be mud slides up in the mountains & occasionally you would hear an old bomb or explosive go off.
We did not go hiking while there! Lol.


----------



## raratt (May 6, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nuts to that! Can you do anything outdoors when it's that hot?


Sweat.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 6, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nuts to that! Can you do anything outdoors when it's that hot?


Enjoy a nice leisurely heat stroke.


----------



## raratt (May 6, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> no A/C


We had AC, when the power was on. There were always rolling blackouts. The locals weren't very good at keeping up with the maintenance of the power plants. Even then there wasn't enough power to go around. After Typhoon Omar we did rotating shifts fueling and checking the oil in the neighbors generator so we could have coffee in the morning. I washed my hair in the rain water coming off our building where the gutter was torn off, my wife wanted to know where I took a shower.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 6, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> awe you just made my day! Thank you.  Sounds like you had an awesome day in the sun. I'd like to go rollerblading on that path. It didn't look like anyone was using it until the very end of the video. *You can't safely ride a bike or rollerblade on the paths here when it's nice out. Too many unsupervised kids and dogs running all over the place. * My day sounds kinda lame in comparison. I took the dog to a park not far from my house. It has a really cool fountain that has dog sculptures with water shooting out of their mouths. I brought a blanket with me and sat on the grass and read my book and played with people's dogs. It beats being indoors on a day like this.
> 
> this is the fountain. not my pic


That's true here, too. I would not take that path during the day on a weekend, way too many people. I've seen kids with negligent parents get smashed by cyclists, and dogs get hit or run over by all sorts of things. It is amazing how unaware people can be, and how little regard they seem to have for their kids and pets. I'm a very vocal cyclist with a booming baritone voice - ''On Your Left!!!' 'Coming Through!' Almost obnoxiously. Sounds like you had a nice day, that fountain is adorable...


----------



## DustyDuke (May 6, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd be perfectly happy living on a beach where it's 90° year round. 105° is way outside my comfort zone.


I spent 3 years travelling chasing that weather and the surf, no winter for 3 years I loved it. But my first winter back home was awesome missed the fire place and winter food


----------



## tyler.durden (May 6, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I spent 3 years travelling chasing that weather and the surf, no winter for 3 years I loved it. But my first winter back home was awesome missed the fire place and winter food


Did you rob banks?


----------



## DustyDuke (May 6, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Did you rob banks?


No just buskers lol nah I am qualified chef so always easy to pick up work travelling. I haven’t worked in a kitchen for 10 years moneys average compared to construction


----------



## DustyDuke (May 6, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> No just buskers lol nah I am qualified chef so always easy to pick up work travelling. I haven’t worked in a kitchen for 10 years moneys average compared to construction


Greatest worst movie ever made


----------



## tyler.durden (May 6, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Greatest worst movie ever made



Definitely the most homo-erotic... second only to Top Gun...


----------



## curious2garden (May 6, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> awe you just made my day! Thank you.  Sounds like you had an awesome day in the sun. I'd like to go rollerblading on that path. It didn't look like anyone was using it until the very end of the video. You can't safely ride a bike or rollerblade on the paths here when it's nice out. Too many unsupervised kids and dogs running all over the place. My day sounds kinda lame in comparison. I took the dog to a park not far from my house. It has a really cool fountain that has dog sculptures with water shooting out of their mouths. I brought a blanket with me and sat on the grass and read my book and played with people's dogs. It beats being indoors on a day like this.
> 
> this is the fountain. not my pic
> 
> ...


Lovely fountain, and here it's only comfortable outdoors before sun up and well into night.


----------



## curious2garden (May 6, 2019)

too larry said:


> The heat bothers my wife too. We like to walk, but she has to go early or late. Although we don't hit triple digits all that often.


I'm usually done with my run just as the sun is rising here.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 6, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Did you rob banks?


Fkn nuts, I'm checking RIU & finishing up watching Point Break.

Brothas from another mother.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 6, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I'm usually done with my run just as the sun is rising here.


Can't imagine that sort of heat anymore.
If we hit 70 Deg F here we're at the beach jumping into 55 Deg water to cool off.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 6, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Can't imagine that sort of heat anymore.
> If we hit 70 Deg F here we're at the beach jumping into 55 Deg water to cool off.


It got over 100 here at least 10 times this summer and laid bricks in it. If your going to be dumb you got to be tough


----------



## ANC (May 7, 2019)

As a guy it is easier to handle those few hot days we get a year.. just walk around in your underpants.

I don't do cold well


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 7, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> That's true here, too. I would not take that path during the day on a weekend, way too many people. I've seen kids with negligent parents get smashed by cyclists, and dogs get hit or run over by all sorts of things. It is amazing how unaware people can be, and how little regard they seem to have for their kids and pets. I'm a very vocal cyclist with a booming baritone voice - ''On Your Left!!!' 'Coming Through!' Almost obnoxiously. Sounds like you had a nice day, that fountain is adorable...


I've done the on the left thing a few times and for some reason people most often turn to their left. Almost better to say on your left and go to their right, or say nothing and whiz by. I've startled an off leash dog when rollerblading who gave chase. Nothing gets the heart beating and gives you super human speed like a huge german shepherd barking and nipping at your heels. After that I stopped using shared paths for anything but walking. 



curious2garden said:


> Lovely fountain, and here it's only comfortable outdoors before sun up and well into night.


That really isn't much different than winter here. Three or four months of a crappy weather where you have to hide indoors. I think I could live with that if it meant nine months of beautiful weather.


----------



## ANC (May 7, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm a very vocal cyclist with a booming baritone voice


I've never heard an American without a booming voice. You folks do like talking loudly.


----------



## 420God (May 7, 2019)

I just had to wave down a lady to let her know she had a Turkey jammed in her grill. She said she didn't even know she hit it.


----------



## raratt (May 7, 2019)

ANC said:


> I've never heard an American without a booming voice. You folks do like talking loudly.


What?


----------



## 420God (May 7, 2019)

raratt said:


> What?


U.S.A!

U.S.A!

U.S.A!


----------



## lokie (May 7, 2019)

ANC said:


> I've never heard an American without a booming voice. You folks do like talking loudly.














Soft or loud some people still won't listen.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 7, 2019)

what???


----------



## BudmanTX (May 7, 2019)

Morning everyone......it's 73f and a wake up...

Coffee is hot.......

Gotta go help out the cattle farmer today.....at least for a bit, he said he gotta a call, just in case flooding starts cause of the rain this way he can house animals if needed....we got 2" yesterday, expecting more today....

had to remind my newest tomato farmer, not to over water things....first rule of tomato farming...........eh i love her...


----------



## SSGrower (May 7, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've done the on the left thing a few times and for some reason people most often turn to their left. Almost better to say on your left and go to their right, or say nothing and whiz by. I've startled an off leash dog when rollerblading who gave chase. Nothing gets the heart beating and gives you super human speed like a huge german shepherd barking and nipping at your heels. After that I stopped using shared paths for anything but walking.
> 
> 
> 
> That really isn't much different than winter here. Three or four months of a crappy weather where you have to hide indoors. I think I could live with that if it meant nine months of beautiful weather.


Say "behind you", people tend to look over their left shoulder and wander to the right. IDK if this is because of how our cars and traffic system/laws are or if it is because people are right handed, but it works for me at least 90% of the time.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 7, 2019)

420God said:


> I just had to wave down a lady to let her know she had a Turkey jammed in her grill. She said she didn't even know she hit it.
> View attachment 4329399


I would’ve just asked if she needed any gravy or maybe some cranberry sauce. And when she looked at me all confused I’d reply “because you got Turkey all up in yo grill, hoe!”

I’m pretty sure she still wouldn’t get it and it’d be all awkward when I had to explain that she hit a turkey and it’s stuck in her car


----------



## lokie (May 7, 2019)

420God said:


> I just had to wave down a lady to let her know she had a Turkey jammed in her grill. She said she didn't even know she hit it.
> View attachment 4329399


Is it salvageable? will you eat it? You can have Beans and turkey for dinner.

You could have field dressed it, strapped it to her manifold and told her to drive to Denver. It would be done by then and she could have a dinner aperitif and a blunt in the mile high city.






https://www.civilized.life/articles/how-to-cook-a-turkey-on-a-car-engine/


----------



## 420God (May 7, 2019)

lokie said:


> Is it salvageable? will you eat it? You can have Beans and turkey for dinner.
> 
> You could have field dressed it, strapped it to her manifold and told her to drive to Denver. It would be done by then and she could have an after dinner aperitif and a blunt in the mile high city.
> 
> ...


It was gutted upon impact, I flipped it so its intestines weren't showing in the pic. Not much left of the meat.

I've accidentally cooked a chicken once in the farm truck going to get grain. It must've climbed into the engine compartment for warmth and got wedged next to the manifold. Thought it was a cat until I saw feathers. Fuck did that stink.


----------



## raratt (May 7, 2019)

420God said:


> It was gutted upon impact, I flipped it so its intestines weren't showing in the pic. Not much left of the meat.
> 
> I've accidentally cooked a chicken once in the farm truck going to get grain. It must've climbed into the engine compartment for warmth and got wedged next to the manifold. Thought it was a cat until I saw feathers. Fuck did that stink.


I had a bird somehow bounce up into the heat riser on the manifold of one of my cars. I will never forget that smell.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 7, 2019)

think that's bad, try hitting a Vulture........now that smell you really won't forget....cause they eat everything......and they do some pretty good damage to a vehicle too.....kinda like a bowling ball hitting....


----------



## BudmanTX (May 7, 2019)

texas house yesterday...woohoo getting closer..

HB 1365, to expand the state's medical marijuana program, passes the house 121-23!


----------



## cannabineer (May 7, 2019)

ANC said:


> the dif between the scales is centigrade 100 degrees is boiling point of water, and Fahrenheit degrees is how warm it feels to people...


 The original reference points for the Fahrenheit scale were blood temperature (which Herr Doktor F. got famously wrong) and the freezing point of an ice-salt mixture.

Later the freezing point of water was chosen as 32 degrees exactly, and the scale was pegged to the Celsius scale. One degree Celsius is exactly 1.8 degrees F. Makes for easy on-the-fly conversions. 

The scales converge at -40 degrees (F or C; pick one).


----------



## cannabineer (May 7, 2019)

lokie said:


> While in Egypt our translator told us after the temp reached 40 c the local weather station would purposely lie and
> not tell the accurate temp.
> 
> He said it was because if the people knew what the actual temp they would stay home and a lot of folks would not work.
> ...


[email protected]


----------



## cannabineer (May 7, 2019)

raratt said:


> Luckily it is a "dry heat" around here mostly. Had an old lady tell me "Oh it must be so cool riding that motorcycle in this heat." I asked her if she ever put a blow dryer up to her face because that is what it is like.


 I'll say this. I've biked the Gold Country at 110 degrees. Evaporative cooling (using my hot-weather jacket which breathed) was adequate. In '03 I went cross-country on the bike some years ago, and I rode through East Texas when it was 98° and humid.
I started to hallucinate in that heat. I then proceeded to drink like half a gallon of Diet Coke in a wonderfully frosty 80° diner. It was half an hour before I was ready to ride the next leg. Beeville TX was the southernmost point on the route I took.


----------



## ANC (May 7, 2019)

We have dry heat in summer, maybe 15%RH but easily 110+ on some days, it is not every day.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 7, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I'll say this. I've biked the Gold Country at 110 degrees. Evaporative cooling (using my hot-weather jacket which breathed) was adequate. In '03 I went cross-country on the bike some years ago, and I rode through East Texas when it was 98° and humid.
> I started to hallucinate in that heat. I then proceeded to drink like half a gallon of Diet Coke in a wonderfully frosty 80° diner. It was half an hour before I was ready to ride the next leg. Beeville TX was the southernmost point on the route I took.


gotta love that TX heat.....lol...

on a serious note, gotta becareful in the texas heat......it will seriously mess you up. Dunno how many time i'd be working in the yards, and people would see me with a water hose dousing my head and arms to cool off so i won't have heat exhaustion and or stroke.....i've had a couple of those over the years...btw...the wife, she can't even venture outside when it's that hot......


----------



## raratt (May 7, 2019)

I get to visit the dentist this afternoon and get my teeth cleaned and find out if the tooth I lost a crown from is savable. Either way it is going to cost me bank. Might as well go to the fish store while I'm in the area and replace my Coreys and see if they have some kind of algae eater. I think the ol' lady wants KFC while I'm in town also.


----------



## ANC (May 7, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> gotta love that TX heat.....lol...
> 
> on a serious note, gotta becareful in the texas heat......it will seriously mess you up. Dunno how many time i'd be working in the yards, and people would see me with a water hose dousing my head and arms to cool off so i won't have heat exhaustion and or stroke..... I've had a couple of those over the years...btw...the wife, she can't even venture outside when it's that hot......


Yeah, I run the shower head with ice cold water over my head, when it gets a little much... I suffer from pretty bad heart disease on top of all my shit, so I try to keep still on the worst hot days or life feels like you just completed a marathon swim the whole time.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 7, 2019)

Went to the ROM to see the installation on the internment of Canadian Japanese during the 40's. I had no idea we did that until yesterday. Depressing AF, not sure why I I wanted to see that  Wondered around for a bit and ended up in the kids zone, the best place in the museum! Digging for dinosaur bones, trying on medieval costumes, sword fighting and playing with the kids was a blast. I thought I'd be kicked out for sure once they realized none of the kids were with me, but they didn't hassle me at all.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 7, 2019)

Wife gets those cooling wraps cause of her MS, i borrow them from time to time, just to take the edge off. Normally when i'm hot i don't go into the house, cause i don't wanna cool off that quickly, so what i'd normally do, is set a fan on the porch, then have a cooling wrap and a wet town,to cool me down infront of a fan plus i've already cooled off with the water hose.....for me i really have to be careful, cause i've had heat exhaustion more times i can think, and i've had a couple of heat strokes too......


----------



## ANC (May 7, 2019)

I volunteered at the local museum when I was like 9... got to handle pretty much everything in the place and I still do a better tour of some of the exhibits than the current staff..

we have quite a selection of Egyptian artefacts.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 7, 2019)

i got voluteered........long story....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 7, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Wife gets those cooling wraps cause of her MS, i borrow them from time to time, just to take the edge off. Normally when i'm hot i don't go into the house, cause i don't wanna cool off that quickly, so what i'd normally do, is set a fan on the porch, then have a cooling wrap and a wet town,to cool me down infront of a fan plus i've already cooled off with the water hose.....for me i really have to be careful, cause i've had heat exhaustion more times i can think, and i've had a couple of heat strokes too......


A couple of years ago I was taking down/chunking up some trees in the Ozarks & it was a notch above 100 deg F. 
Before I realized what was going on I noticed I wasn't sweating anymore & had tunnel vision.
It took two days to get over that one & I was miserable!


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 7, 2019)

ANC said:


> I volunteered at the local museum when I was like 9... got to handle pretty much everything in the place and I still do a better tour of some of the exhibits than the current staff..
> 
> we have quite a selection of Egyptian artefacts.


The museum here is kinda meh. They keep exhibits and installations way too long if you're a regular visitor.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 7, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A couple of years ago I was taking down/chunking up some trees in the Ozarks & it was a notch above 100 deg F.
> Before I realized what was going on I noticed I wasn't sweating anymore & had tunnel vision.
> It took two days to get over that one & I was miserable!


take me about a week honestly, the last one wife found me sitting on the ground with my head down, she rushed over with the water hose and doust me good to get my bearings straight......i was out of it for just about a week...


----------



## SSGrower (May 7, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Went to the ROM to see the installation on the internment of Canadian Japanese during the 40's. I had no idea we did that until yesterday. Depressing AF, not sure why I I wanted to see that  Wondered around for a bit and ended up in the kids zone, the best place in the museum! Digging for dinosaur bones, trying on medieval costumes, sword fighting and playing with the kids was a blast. I thought I'd be kicked out for sure once they realized none of the kids were with me, but they didn't hassle me at all.


Humans beat all other animals when it comes to panicking in a group.


----------



## cannabineer (May 7, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Humans beat all other animals when it comes to panicking in a group.


 Not so sure about that ... "stampede" comes to mind


----------



## doublejj (May 7, 2019)

Crawfish season is here....
I loaded my electric trike into the back of my truck and took it down to the Sacramento River Delta for a ride last weekend and spotted a few crawdads in the canals. So on Sunday I dug out my crawdad traps and went back for another ride and set them out. I can ride for miles along levy roads closed to vehicle traffic and fish some prime spots. Checked the traps today and caught a mess of Jumbo reds. I have 2 homemade and one store bought trap, all 3 did well. Dads are in the cooler 'purging' right now. Getting ready for a Louisiana style crawfish boil tonight. Bon appetit...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 7, 2019)

Took my buddy for a ride today.

 
If you look close, he would appear to be enjoying himself.


----------



## doublejj (May 7, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4329523
> Took my buddy for a ride today.
> 
> View attachment 4329524
> If you look close, he would appear to be enjoying himself.


He;s enjoying that Mustang Convertible.....


----------



## Singlemalt (May 7, 2019)

I'd eat that
edit: the crawdad boil, not doggie pecker


----------



## Singlemalt (May 7, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Crawfish season is here....
> I loaded my electric trike into the back of my truck and took it down to the Sacramento River Delta for a ride last weekend and spotted a few crawdads in the canals. So on Sunday I dug out my crawdad traps and went back for another ride and set them out. I can ride for miles along levy roads closed to vehicle traffic and fish some prime spots. Checked the traps today and caught a mess of Jumbo reds. I have 2 homemade and one store bought trap, all 3 did well. Dads are in the cooler 'purging' right now. Getting ready for a Louisiana style crawfish boil tonight. Bon appetit...
> View attachment 4329507
> 
> ...


That's West Sac isn't it?


----------



## doublejj (May 7, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> That's West Sac isn't it?


Yeah, out behind the CHP Academy..


----------



## tyler.durden (May 7, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd eat that
> edit: the crawdad boil, not doggie pecker



Not so fast. I understand that those are a Mongolian delicacy. Deep fried doggie peckers - 油炸的小狗啄木鳥


----------



## Singlemalt (May 7, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Yeah, out behind the CHP Academy..


We used hit that area for mudders when I was in grad school late '70s


----------



## Singlemalt (May 7, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Not so fast. I understand that those are a Mongolian delicacy. Deep fried doggie peckers - 油炸的小狗啄木鳥


Yikes!


----------



## doublejj (May 7, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 7, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Yikes!


----------



## Singlemalt (May 7, 2019)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4329533
> 
> View attachment 4329534


----------



## Singlemalt (May 7, 2019)

@doublejj Did you know "Green River" is/was Putah Creek?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 7, 2019)

all this CCR making me wish i was on the porch with a  watching the rain come down......
oh can't forget the beer........


----------



## Grandpapy (May 7, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> @doublejj Did you know "Green River" is/was Putah Creek?


Yolo County Putah Creek?


----------



## doublejj (May 7, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Yolo County Putah Creek?


yep....


----------



## SSGrower (May 7, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Not so sure about that ... "stampede" comes to mind


Perhaps we are just incredibly effecient when properly motivated.


----------



## doublejj (May 7, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> @doublejj Did you know "Green River" is/was Putah Creek?


No i didn't but it makes sense....


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 7, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> take me about a week honestly, the last one wife found me sitting on the ground with my head down, she rushed over with the water hose and doust me good to get my bearings straight......i was out of it for just about a week...


What causes this! 
Heat, dehydration, both?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 7, 2019)

doublejj said:


> No i didn't but it makes sense....


Fogerty spent summer vacations as a kid in and around Winters. He grew up in El Cerrito


----------



## BudmanTX (May 7, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> What causes this!
> Heat, dehydration, both?


honestly both.....when you actually stop sweating, that the major warning sign, also start of being sluggish, narrowed vision.....then it will hit to major exhaustion aka heat exhaustion after that watch your body temp it will start to rise.....and from there stroke......you'll prolly collapse and black out.....which is what happened to me......


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 7, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Crawfish season is here....
> I loaded my electric trike into the back of my truck and took it down to the Sacramento River Delta for a ride last weekend and spotted a few crawdads in the canals. So on Sunday I dug out my crawdad traps and went back for another ride and set them out. I can ride for miles along levy roads closed to vehicle traffic and fish some prime spots. Checked the traps today and caught a mess of Jumbo reds. I have 2 homemade and one store bought trap, all 3 did well. Dads are in the cooler 'purging' right now. Getting ready for a Louisiana style crawfish boil tonight. Bon appetit...


I've never seen ones that big. I'll trade ya. We're having takeout tonight. I was promised food. This abomination is not food!  As soon as I opened it, she looked at me and said you're not going to eat this lol.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 7, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've never seen ones that big. I'll trade ya. We're having takeout tonight. I was promised food. This abomination is not food!  As soon as I opened it, she looked at me and said you're not going to eat this lol.
> 
> View attachment 4329551


What is it? Looks like rice, veggies, some nuts in a 1000 island matrix


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 7, 2019)

it was supposed to be a naked veggie burrito with no sauce. I can't identify half of what's in the bowl.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 7, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've never seen ones that big. I'll trade ya. We're having takeout tonight. I was promised food. This abomination is not food!  As soon as I opened it, she looked at me and said you're not going to eat this lol.
> 
> View attachment 4329551


ummm where is the steak? please don't tell me your vegan? nothing against it, but still


----------



## Singlemalt (May 7, 2019)

I see, besides earlier mention, corn, asparagus tips, olive, maybe mushroom. And sauce, pink like 1000 island


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 7, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> ummm where is the steak? please don't tell me your vegan? nothing against it, but still


I'm not a vegan. Not really a big fan of beef. 



Singlemalt said:


> I see, besides earlier mention, corn, asparagus tips, olive, maybe mushroom. And sauce, pink like 1000 island


There's gobs of spongy meat type substance that doesn't look like ground beef and I'm not sure what the white chunks are, maybe cheese... it didn't melt at all.


----------



## raratt (May 7, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Crawfish season is here..


I need to get me some traps, I'm in the middle of a bunch of rice fields with canals that they flood them with. Edit: You using canned cat food for bait?


----------



## raratt (May 7, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> What causes this!
> Heat, dehydration, both?


Dehydration mostly, but you need the heat to wring all the water out of you by sweating.


----------



## raratt (May 7, 2019)

Got the estimate for my dental work, $850 out of pocket, besides the $30 co-pay I had to spend today when before there was no co-pay for cleanings. I sure am glad this administration is taking care of veterans.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 7, 2019)

raratt said:


> Got the estimate for my dental work, $850 out of pocket, besides the $30 co-pay I had to spend today when before there was no co-pay for cleanings. I sure am glad this administration is taking care of veterans.


come down the tx, vet care sux big time........my dad is one, is how i know...and his running buddies....


----------



## BudmanTX (May 7, 2019)

i mean no disrespect to all the vet here at all, just saying

my apologies


----------



## raratt (May 7, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> i mean no disrespect to all the vet here at all, just saying
> 
> my apologies


I don't believe you would find a Vet that would disagree with that statement, or be offended by it.


----------



## doublejj (May 7, 2019)

raratt said:


> I need to get me some traps, I'm in the middle of a bunch of rice fields with canals that they flood them with. Edit: You using canned cat food for bait?


Yes, Friskies Pate'. Just poke a few holes in the cans. If you get some traps and want to check this place out, I have second electric trike you can barrow....


----------



## doublejj (May 7, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Yes, Friskies Pate'. Just poke a few holes in the cans. If you get some traps and want to check this place out, I have second electric trike you can barrow....


Or I can show you how to make really easy traps from a a piece of rabbit wire...


----------



## raratt (May 7, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Yes, Friskies Pate'. Just poke a few holes in the cans. If you get some traps and want to check this place out, I have second electric trike you can barrow....


Thank you for the offer, with my wife's current physical limitations I am kind of restricted to staying local in order to care for her. Hopefully her condition will improve soon so she can be mobile again, hopefully. We used to use cat food cans to try to attract shrimp in Biloxi when we threw cast nets.


----------



## SSGrower (May 7, 2019)

I am waiting for a cake to cool so I can frost it. Lately this is my favorite desert, but this one is kinda special. I am feeling giddy today, it is because of Miel de Regaliz.


----------



## raratt (May 7, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Miel de Regaliz.


Licorice Honey. Can't find a description of that type.


----------



## SSGrower (May 7, 2019)

raratt said:


> Licorice Honey. Can't find a description of that type.


http://www.rollitup.org/t/chuckers-paradise.865617/page-571#post-14883555
This is a project that I have been involved with for 117 days of 12/12 from seed. I feel I was bestowed with an honor.


----------



## raratt (May 7, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> http://www.rollitup.org/t/chuckers-paradise.865617/page-571#post-14883555
> This is a project that I have been involved with for 117 days of 12/12 from seed. I feel I was bestowed with an honor.


Cool, way beyond my meager capabilities, or possibly I'm just too lazy to do all the documentation. I'm just tickled when I get a cutting to root...lol


----------



## SSGrower (May 7, 2019)

raratt said:


> Cool, way beyond my meager capabilities, or possibly I'm just too lazy to do all the documentation. I'm just tickled when I get a cutting to root...lol


Why you think Im so fuckin giddy?
I come to this realization there is a need for this "work", it is appreciated, my wife supports it and I enjoy it even if Im not making any bank.


edit.....yet.


----------



## raratt (May 7, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Why you think Im so fuckin giddy?
> I come to this realization there is a need for this "work", it is appreciated, my wife supports it and I enjoy it even if Im not making any bank.
> 
> 
> edit.....yet.


If you look at Equatorial regions there is no real change in the daylight hours as opposed to locations further away, yet the plants somehow know when it is time for them to bloom anyway. Kinda throws out the theory that a change in daylight hours is required. Edit: That could be the reason if you get the landrace strain of Columbian Gold it takes awhile to finish up, from what I have read.


----------



## doublejj (May 7, 2019)

Crawdad Boil Sacramento.....
1 bag of Zatarans Crawfish boil 2 table spoons of minced garlic. bring water to a full boil.
Cook for 10 min...


Turn off the heat and let soak for 10 min....



Peel and eat....


----------



## SSGrower (May 7, 2019)

raratt said:


> If you look at Equatorial regions there is no real change in the daylight hours as opposed to locations further away, yet the plants somehow know when it is time for them to bloom anyway. Kinda throws out the theory that a change in daylight hours is required.


I think that is the "feature" autoflower breeders target.

Plants have a circadian rhythm (if its even called that), I have flowered on a 10/10 cycle among others, IME (estimation) the bottom is 8 hrs light and if there are 8 hrs dark photoperiod cannabis will flower. I am attempting to re-veg a Santa Marta Miel de Regaliz  outdoor as it was put out there on 4/20 and started to show some signs that it would so it was chopped.

Edit, cant put colon p  in parenthesis P)


----------



## SSGrower (May 7, 2019)

oops

constantly learning it wasn't colon pee it was colon oops colon  that is much worse, it stains.


----------



## raratt (May 7, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Crawdad Boil Sacramento.....
> 1 bag of Zatarans Crawfish boil 2 table spoons of minced garlic. bring water to a full boil.
> Cook for 10 min...
> View attachment 4329651
> ...


You forgot the corn on the cob and red potatoes...lol.


----------



## SSGrower (May 7, 2019)

raratt said:


> You forgot the corn on the cob and red potatoes...lol.


Somehow, I think he's gonna have sides covered.

I'd almost consider becoming a trimmer for the breakfast that gets served.


----------



## raratt (May 7, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Somehow, I think he's gonna have sides covered.
> 
> I'd almost consider becoming a trimmer for the breakfast that gets served.


It's a southern thing, those are required in a mud bug boil. So is sucking heads....OF THE CRAWFISH perverts.... I think my daughter could put away about 5 pounds of them, she loves them.


----------



## doublejj (May 7, 2019)

raratt said:


> You forgot the corn on the cob and red potatoes...lol.


I cooked them on the side, my wife prefers them without Zatarans spices.


----------



## raratt (May 7, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I cooked them on the side, my wife prefers them without Zatarans spices.


I get that. The person "married" to my sis in law (long story) got us out to the rice fields when they were draining them and we were doing a bucket brigade pulling crawfish out of the irrigation canals grabbing them by hand. Our kids were elbows deep in the mud along with me. Got eaten alive by mosquitoes but it was worth it.


----------



## ANC (May 7, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've never seen ones that big. I'll trade ya. We're having takeout tonight. I was promised food. This abomination is not food!  As soon as I opened it, she looked at me and said you're not going to eat this lol.
> 
> View attachment 4329551


Food shouldn't look like vomit before it reaches your stomach.


----------



## raratt (May 7, 2019)

ANC said:


> Food shouldn't look like vomit before it reaches your stomach.


BTW I picked up a rubber lip pleco today, they were almost out of Coreys but I bought a green and albino one.


----------



## doublejj (May 7, 2019)

raratt said:


> I get that. The person "married" to my sis in law (long story) got us out to the rice fields when they were draining them and we were doing a bucket brigade pulling crawfish out of the irrigation canals grabbing them by hand. Our kids were elbows deep in the mud along with me. Got eaten alive by mosquitoes but it was worth it.


I'm too old to hand pick'm now. lol The traps work too well.


----------



## raratt (May 7, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I'm too old to hand pick'm now. lol The traps work too well.


Agreed, I'm not sure I could climb out of those ditches anymore.


----------



## doublejj (May 7, 2019)

raratt said:


> Agreed, I'm not sure I could climb out of those ditches anymore.


I don't take baths any more. Getting out of the tub is an adventure.I feel like Hillary on Everest once i get to my feet.


----------



## ANC (May 7, 2019)

raratt said:


> BTW I picked up a rubber lip pleco today, they were almost out of Coreys but I bought a green and albino one.


Rubbers are cool on account of not getting large and eating all your plants.

You are going to have to find more coreys they are social fish and will feel stressed unless you have about 5 or 6. Some of my best tanks were corey only on account of them breeding so easily.


----------



## Lethidox (May 7, 2019)

bought a new computer desk looks nice af but cheap $180. more room at least. no word about the car thing yet pretty sure it will take a few weeks for the check to arrive my dad went to the bank to get his bank to sign off on some papers and i think he went back to the insurance company to give them those papers on monday so were just waiting now. likely will take long cause of the guys insurance company trying to dodge paying out were expecting it to take a few months but i think max it will only take 1 month. 

moved everything already so my room is basically set just need to get everything out of my closet that isn't mine. my old room is basically set to do any sort of renovations so far they got a new ceiling fan and we removed all the tiles and floor molding so all we got to do is paint the floor due to piss smell from the dogs and cats, grind the bathroom where the tiles were so we can lay new tiles and then rest is easy. waiting for the floor panels to come in or them to buy it so we can't really do much from here but work on the bathroom for now and paint. the floor is going to be fast though we did the living room in a single day and that is twice as big as my bedroom at least. 

tomorrow is my first day catching the bus to and from work. my sister is not working in the morning so she is going to drop me off but i think i have to catch the bus home. thursday might have to catch the bus both ways. just hoping we get that money fast because thats all were really relying on right now. the sooner we get that check in the sooner i can get a car. other then that though everything slowly falling in place just hate the car situation because i have to wake up 5am to catch the bus at around 6am then walk to work going home will be just as bad due to all the traffic. 26 stops until my stop and each stop is literally not even a 5minute walk apart so our bus system is fairly retarded.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 7, 2019)

raratt said:


> You forgot the corn on the cob and red potatoes...lol.


Onions too - can't forget the onion as my Coon Ass Baby says.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 7, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Crawdad Boil Sacramento.....
> 1 bag of Zatarans Crawfish boil 2 table spoons of minced garlic. bring water to a full boil.
> Cook for 10 min...
> View attachment 4329651
> ...


They look like what Aussies call yabbies I take my kids fishing for them. I throw a crab pot in with tin cat food or mackerel. We sit on the banks with a stick with string and cheese on the end (cheese is my secret weapon lol). Free food and time with the kids cant beat it. This is a yabbie


----------



## racerboy71 (May 7, 2019)

worked a bit out in the veggie garden today.. got it mostly all tilled up, still need to hoe out some of the grass and what not tomorrow and do another tilling, then put the weed guard down and plant my plants of course.


----------



## Lethidox (May 8, 2019)

so me and my friend made a little bet well it's not a bet but a deal. imma come off strong onto her friend and straight up ask if she would see herself with me and if i do this my friend gonna buy me dranks. i mean at least this way i know but it's not like i haven't spoken to her before.


----------



## ANC (May 8, 2019)

It is election day, slept till 9, rain is coming down pretty hard, so no hurry to go.


----------



## lokie (May 8, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> so me and my friend made a little bet well it's not a bet but a deal. imma come off strong onto her friend and straight up ask if she would see herself with me and if i do this my friend gonna buy me dranks. i mean at least this way i know but it's not like i haven't spoken to her before.


What will be your approach?
















































My bet is on this technique.


----------



## ANC (May 8, 2019)

thread is on page 1945


----------



## DustyDuke (May 8, 2019)

Finally got my Pa’s WW2 medals he passed in 96 the originals were stolen back in 99.
At the start of the year one medal was handed in to a police station. I put a request in to have the remaining 4 remade, which was excepted at my expense. Which I didn’t mind just wanted them back the family so my son can march with the vets on Anzac Day. I had the returned medal cleaned up by a professional. So happy even had to wipe a tear from my eye because I know my Pa is resting in peace again. Who steals war medals there’s low and then there’s selling your soul I hope one day we get them all back.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 8, 2019)

I went out and picked a couple of those morels I found the other day and sauteed them up with my eggs for breakfast. Holy shit! I see why they're so coveted. Fucking delicious. I've never picked wild mushrooms before and I gotta admit I was a little apprehensive eating them. I was 100% sure they were OK, but being kind of a neurotic person there is always the thought I just poisoned myself. I guess I'll know in a couple hours.


----------



## ANC (May 8, 2019)

I like brown mushrooms, are they anything like that?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 8, 2019)

ANC said:


> I like brown mushrooms, are they anything like that?


Kind of, it's hard to describe, I only had 3 of them. Very tender and savory, light earthy/nutty flavor. The puddle of butter I sauteed them in brought it all out. These are what they look like.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 8, 2019)

ANC said:


> Food shouldn't look like vomit before it reaches your stomach.


lol Thank you. Some say I have food issues. I say some food have issues.


----------



## raratt (May 8, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> This is a yabbie


I learned something again...lol. It's interesting how there are so many animals that are uniquely Australian, yet a lowly crustacean looks pretty much the same as ones in North America.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 8, 2019)

ugh...it's to damn early in the morning......ok maybe no.....the electric bill isn't gonna pay itself.....

well it's 73F and a wakey wakey.....still got rain in the forecast.....area west of houston got 10" yesterday...., we got about a 1" here......

Coffee is hot and ready to go.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 8, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> ugh...it's to damn early in the morning......ok maybe no.....the electric bill isn't gonna pay itself.....
> 
> well it's 73F and a wakey wakey.....still got rain in the forecast.....area west of houston got 10" yesterday...., we got about a 1" here......
> 
> Coffee is hot and ready to go.....


I saw the news & was wondering how much of that you guys got.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 8, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> ugh...it's to damn early in the morning......ok maybe no.....the electric bill isn't gonna pay itself.....
> 
> well it's 73F and a wakey wakey.....still got rain in the forecast.....area west of houston got 10" yesterday...., we got about a 1" here......
> 
> Coffee is hot and ready to go.....


We are going to hit 80 tomorrow. 

Got several 'Oregon Spring' tomatoes that are starting to flower in 24 oz cups.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 8, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I saw the news & was wondering how much of that you guys got.


yeah that area always gets hammered kinda, people that i know are already heading into that area today.....we got another wave coming out of the NW and west right now.....gonna dump on us where i'm at.....my rain guage was filled this morning and it looks like its gonna get some more today....

the farmer i help is already setup for rescues just in case.....

gonzales county got 5", and that's to the east of me


----------



## BudmanTX (May 8, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> We are going to hit 80 tomorrow.
> 
> Got several 'Oregon Spring' tomatoes that are starting to flower in 24 oz cups.
> View attachment 4329941


my roma's are doing the same, in my trash can pot that i have outside inspected them this morning....surprised that pot is actually working......WOW


----------



## Lethidox (May 8, 2019)

lokie said:


> What will be your approach?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao this is what i would actually say jokingly of course but she doesn't have a great sense of humor imo. i told her something last night and she just shot me down. as expected she claimed " a lot of guys tell her that " the usual "all guys are the same" bullshit. me and her friend think she is low key lesbian or bi but heavily leans towards women. never dealt with a woman this stubborn before. it's hard just to have a normal conversation with her feels very awkward. 

i try to be polite and a gentleman to her though i have a theory that she dated a guy before and he just fucked her over maybe verbally abusive or something idk.


----------



## lokie (May 8, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 8, 2019)

Been uneventful day. got up late, messed around on the PC, went to vote, went shopping, had a nap, changed the reservoirs out and pHed them, made a braai, and now I'm just lazy again


----------



## raratt (May 8, 2019)

Found this looking for another dentist, I just don't think I want this guy in my mouth: XUAN DUONG DENTAL CORP


----------



## BudmanTX (May 8, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> lmfao this is what i would actually say jokingly of course but she doesn't have a great sense of humor imo. i told her something last night and she just shot me down. as expected she claimed " a lot of guys tell her that " the usual "all guys are the same" bullshit. me and her friend think she is low key lesbian or bi but heavily leans towards women. never dealt with a woman this stubborn before. it's hard just to have a normal conversation with her feels very awkward.
> 
> i try to be polite and a gentleman to her though i have a theory that she dated a guy before and he just fucked her over maybe verbally abusive or something idk.


nothing wrong with a bi lady, just saying.......just be a gentlemen...and everything will work out on it's own...


----------



## 420God (May 8, 2019)

raratt said:


> Found this looking for another dentist, I just don't think I want this guy in my mouth: XUAN DUONG DENTAL CORP


----------



## BudmanTX (May 8, 2019)

or you could be this guy....


----------



## Lethidox (May 8, 2019)

supposed to go to work today but called in sick. got about 2 hours of sleep last night and idk why but i am feeling like i have to barf. few days ago i ate some food that i am pretty sure was spoiled but i dont eat from that restaurant. it was like a spicy chicken dish sauteed with vegetables ( some chinese restaurant ) the day i ate the dish it already smelled funky like sour/spoiled but i know my aunty just bought it so it must have been alright. heated it up the next day and it smelled super funky. took a few bites and told myself it wasn't supposed to smell like this. as a cook i used my best judgement despite it tasted fine.

had the runs since monday though. thats why i like my current job they don't care if we call in sick or got personal things going on they are understanding. at other jobs they would of j


BudmanTX said:


> nothing wrong with a bi lady, just saying.......just be a gentlemen...and everything will work out on it's own...


yea nothing wrong with bi women i've dated a few. the problem is we don't know if she is bi or straight up lesbian and i think she is lesbian and she knows it but hasn't come out yet or doesn't want to tell anyone cause she is unsure. her friend told me she is very picky and shallow when it comes to dating though. been chasing after her for a while now and i usually give up cause it feels like a lost cause


----------



## ANC (May 8, 2019)

raratt said:


> Found this looking for another dentist, I just don't think I want this guy in my mouth: XUAN DUONG DENTAL CORP


Years ago....
So. my dentist send me to this orthodontist cause I needed wisdom teeth out. I went for the appointment, but the fucker had only one eye.
being disabled myself I don't like to discriminate, but, I phoned my dentist and said, no fucking way, find me someone else.

You guys have fucked up labour laws.. It is pretty hard to fire someone here.


----------



## raratt (May 8, 2019)

420God said:


> View attachment 4329962


I actually had a dental hygienist that messed up my hair with her breasts when she was cleaning them (they were on the small side but I have no problem with that). I think she was a little masochistic because she did an EXTENSIVE cleaning, it freakin hurt. When I was in the military this dental tech was saying her and another tech were talking about doing toplesss teeth cleaning. I almost said she could start right then but she was an Airman, I was a SSgt. and I had visions of Leavenworth breaking rocks.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 8, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> yea nothing wrong with bi women i've dated a few. the problem is we don't know if she is bi or straight up lesbian and i think she is lesbian and she knows it but hasn't come out yet or doesn't want to tell anyone cause she is unsure. her friend told me she is very picky and shallow when it comes to dating though. been chasing after her for a while now and i usually give up cause it feels like a lost cause


who cares? just be her friend everything will work out in the end......

i remember one of my first girl friends, i didn't know if she was or wasn't. One day we made a road trip to the beach, we both get out, she gets comfy in what she was wearing. We sat back had some lunch and decided to take a walk along the beach......then i hear "oh she looks cute" ...made me pause for a moment and i had to ask "who?" and she pointed at a lady we just pass....that's when i kinda knew and how the conversation came up on her being bi or lesbian......told her it didn't bother me, we stayed friends for a while, and eventually we bacame lovers.....all worked out in the end....


----------



## Lethidox (May 8, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> who cares? just be her friend everything will work out in the end......
> 
> i remember one of my first girl friends, i didn't know if she was or wasn't. One day we made a road trip to the beach, we both get out, she gets comfy in what she was wearing. We sat back had some lunch and decided to take a walk along the beach......then i hear "oh she looks cute" ...made me pause for a moment and i had to ask "who?" and she pointed at a lady we just pass....that's when i kinda knew and how the conversation came up on her being bi or lesbian......told her it didn't bother me, we stayed friends for a while, and eventually we bacame lovers.....all worked out in the end....


yea that is what i plan to do this time i mean i've known her for a while from culinary school but haven't gotten to really know her. i told her friend that though idgaf she interested or not in the end my feelings wont get hurt. shes not like a girl i see myself just fucking more like someone i could possibly see myself marrying if it went that way but who knows.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 8, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> yea that is what i plan to do this time i mean i've known her for a while from culinary school but haven't gotten to really know her. i told her friend that though idgaf she interested or not in the end my feelings wont get hurt. shes not like a girl i see myself just fucking more like someone i could possibly see myself marrying if it went that way but who knows.


just take your time...

shit just take her to one of the water falls, take a lunch, smoke a J, and just have fun.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 8, 2019)

All girls in their 20's seem to be at least a little bi-curious.


----------



## doublejj (May 8, 2019)

raratt said:


> I actually had a dental hygienist that messed up my hair with her breasts when she was cleaning them (they were on the small side but I have no problem with that). I think she was a little masochistic because she did an EXTENSIVE cleaning, it freakin hurt. When I was in the military this dental tech was saying her and another tech were talking about doing toplesss teeth cleaning. I almost said she could start right then but she was an Airman, I was a SSgt. and I had visions of Leavenworth breaking rocks.


Wise choice, when my son was an MP in the Army stationed at Ft Riley KS, he did some duty at Leavenworth. He said EVERYTHING shined like bootcamp polished boots. Everything from floor to ceiling in the entire prison was polished to a high shine. He said he thought even the rocks lining the driveway were waxed. Inmates stand for a full military cell inspection every morning and must adhere to military hair and dress code at all times....


----------



## Singlemalt (May 8, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> supposed to go to work today but called in sick. got about 2 hours of sleep last night and idk why but i am feeling like i have to barf. few days ago i ate some food that i am pretty sure was spoiled but i dont eat from that restaurant. it was like a spicy chicken dish sauteed with vegetables ( some chinese restaurant ) the day i ate the dish it already smelled funky like sour/spoiled but i know my aunty just bought it so it must have been alright. heated it up the next day and it smelled super funky. took a few bites and told myself it wasn't supposed to smell like this. as a cook i used my best judgement despite it tasted fine.
> 
> had the runs since monday though. thats why i like my current job they don't care if we call in sick or got personal things going on they are understanding. at other jobs they would of j
> 
> ...


I doubt she'd even bother going on a date with you if she was a confirmed lesbian. Just ask her out straight up; she'll say yes or no. Problem solved one way or the other


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 8, 2019)

ANC said:


> Years ago....
> So. my dentist send me to this orthodontist cause I needed wisdom teeth out. I went for the appointment, but the fucker had only one eye.
> being disabled myself I don't like to discriminate, but, I phoned my dentist and said, no fucking way, find me someone else.
> 
> You guys have fucked up labour laws.. It is pretty hard to fire someone here.


Could make for a good children's dentist.


----------



## ANC (May 8, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> All girls in their 20's seem to be at least a little bi-curious.


with middle-aged men in their future, I'd let them enjoy it for a while. Women, for the most part, are a hell of a lot less gross than men.


----------



## doublejj (May 8, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> All girls in their 20's seem to be at least a little bi-curious.


----------



## raratt (May 8, 2019)

I don't believe there is a man out there who hasn't thought about a manage a trois with a couple bi women.


----------



## ANC (May 8, 2019)

I don't believe there is a person out there who hasn't thought about pink elephants.


----------



## Lethidox (May 8, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> just take your time...
> 
> shit just take her to one of the water falls, take a lunch, smoke a J, and just have fun.....


yea that what i plan to do but she usually just sometimes leaves me on read lol. she could be busy or tired though i think she works late at night. 



Laughing Grass said:


> All girls in their 20's seem to be at least a little bi-curious.


yea it seems so i find it that usually if the girl tend to date a prick as well and maybe he is abusive verbally, mentally, etc.. then she is more likely to assume all guys are the same and roll the other way. 



Singlemalt said:


> I doubt she'd even bother going on a date with you if she was a confirmed lesbian. Just ask her out straight up; she'll say yes or no. Problem solved one way or the other


yea same we just assume she is lesbian/bi we kinda already know she is bi but she doesn't come out about it so nobody says anything. i personally just think she doesn't find me attractive thats all. but it's like fuck it rather not be with someone who is shallow and only goes for looks.


----------



## Lethidox (May 8, 2019)

i am low key exhausted went to drop off my dads dog to the daycare and almost fell asleep on the wheel. took the day off though cause i knew this would happen been up since 4am. tomorrow i got to go to work though and catch the bus at this point idc. i did some research and if i am correct if we are extremely lucky we should get the check by the end of this month. it's almost been 2 weeks now since we filed the claim. likely will take longer is what im guessing though becuase of his insurance company. 

planning to order some food since i have no car from ubereats or bitesquad maybe order a pizza idk. kinda in the mood for some mcdonalds or like a burger


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 8, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> yea it seems so i find it that usually if the girl tend to date a prick as well and maybe he is abusive verbally, mentally, etc.. then she is more likely to assume all guys are the same and roll the other way.


I don't think it works that way. If she's gay you're wasting your time IMHO.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 8, 2019)

ANC said:


> with middle-aged men in their future, I'd let them enjoy it for a while. Women, for the most part, are a hell of a lot less gross than men.


I dated a LUG when I didn't know any better.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 8, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> yea it seems so i find it that usually if the girl tend to date a prick as well and maybe he is abusive verbally, mentally, etc.. then she is more likely to assume all guys are the same and roll the other way.


yeah it don't work like that mate

lets put it this way, you two can help each other out in a way, you can her find a girl for her, and she can find one for you.......

it happened to me


----------



## Singlemalt (May 8, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I dated a LUG when I didn't know any better.


Lesbian Until Graduation?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 8, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Lesbian Until Graduation?


I'm thoroughly impressed you knew that. Curious2garden said there's something about you.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 8, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm thoroughly impressed you knew that. Curious2garden said there's something about you.


I have twin daughters, 28 yo. I have been exposed to a lot, lol


----------



## raratt (May 8, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> LUG


Learned something new today, this is becoming a habit.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 8, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I have twin daughters, 28 yo.l


Must resist urge to say something terribly inappropriate. 



raratt said:


> Learned something new today, this is becoming a habit.


I'm usually the one trying to decipher what's being said in this forum . Like you're all speaking in tongue half the time.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 8, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Must resist urge to say something terribly inappropriate.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm usually the one trying to decipher what's being said in this forum . Like you're all speaking in tongue half the time.


Yeah, I stay confused, not sure if it’s the weed or this place


----------



## jerryb73 (May 8, 2019)

See I quoted the whole post instead of what I was commenting on. Confused..


----------



## raratt (May 8, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> something terribly inappropriate


That's one other fantasy men have...lol.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 8, 2019)

Now I'm confused


----------



## BudmanTX (May 8, 2019)

have lawn chair and beer....


----------



## jerryb73 (May 8, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Now I'm confused


Lol


----------



## BudmanTX (May 8, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Now I'm confused


here sit by me and we'll be confused together....


----------



## jerryb73 (May 8, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> here sit by me and we'll be confused together....


Got another chair?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 8, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Got another chair?


sure pull on up.......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 8, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Got another chair?


Heck with the chair, we need one (or possibly a couple) of these.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 8, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Heck with the chair, we need one (or possibly a couple) of these.
> 
> View attachment 4330051


damn we are gonna a bigger ice chest....


----------



## raratt (May 8, 2019)

Since @Laughing Grass won't hit the ball back....To "be with" twins? It was a guess on my part...


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 8, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I have twin daughters, 28 yo. I have been exposed to a lot, lol


26 & 23 here...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 8, 2019)

my step daughter 29 &24, step son 24


----------



## raratt (May 8, 2019)

My daughter will be 37 in Sep, my son will be 35 in Oct.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 8, 2019)

raratt said:


> Since @Laughing Grass won't hit the ball back....*To "be with" twins*? It was a guess on my part...





raratt said:


> That's one other fantasy men have...lol.


I have terrible timing. It’s a fantasy not exclusive to men.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 8, 2019)

I worked on stripping down the last of my old 79 Ford plow truck. First I had to move a few hundred pounds of steel pipe, bar stock, offroad bumpers and a pintle hitch plate I was storing on it, that was fun. Then I pulled anything I could use as a spare for my other truck I'm building: last of the wiring harness, steering box and pump, manual shift steering column and clutch assy. so I can swap out to a manual trans, t case mount, driveshafts, a few odd brackets, and I cut out the firewall /cowl for patches I need. Then I drug the rolling chassis over to the garage where I'm gonna pull the drive train and then cut up the frame. I've had this truck for 20+ years, kinda sad to see it finally go, but the few sections of frame that are still left are paper thin Swiss cheese, the rest of it is various pieces of angle iron and plate steel poorly welded together. It's pretty amazing, actually, that the leaf springs haven't ripped off the frame, I can't find any signs of bolts or rivets holding any of the mounts on anymore, just heavy, flaking rust everywhere 

I decided I need to spend a few days emptying and moving the industrial shelving I have. Right now it's behind my old garage in dirt, not really accessible, or set up, for storing heavy things like it's meant for. I've been putting moving it off for close to a decade now, mainly because I don't want to have to move the shit that's already on it, but with the amount of engines, transmissions, transfer cases, axles and various other parts I now have, I need to get it where I can roll a hoist or lift table to it so I can store this stuff better. That means I need to dig and pour footings so I can bolt it down correctly. Just leaning it against a building like it is now probably isn't a great idea.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 8, 2019)

If you would all be willing to post pics of your daughters it would really help me to visualize what you're talking about, and help me to get to know you guys better. Thanks...


----------



## raratt (May 8, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> It’s a fantasy not exclusive to men.


Didn't think so... love ya. I have a close friend who is a lesbian, love her with all my heart, she is the sweetest person. We check out women together. I may be old, but I'm not dead yet.


----------



## raratt (May 8, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> If you would all be willing to post pics of your daughters it would really help me to visualize what you're talking about, and help me to get to know you guys better. Thanks...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 8, 2019)

raratt said:


>



I'd hit it...


----------



## raratt (May 8, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I'd hit it...


I think you need to get out more....


----------



## doublejj (May 8, 2019)

raratt said:


> I think you need to get out more....


I was just gonna post "you've been at sea too long sailor"...


----------



## raratt (May 8, 2019)

Did the chairs/couch get put away? I guess I'm still able to read between the lines.


----------



## Indagrow (May 8, 2019)

You guys all have a bunch of daughters?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 8, 2019)

Indagrow said:


> You guys all have a bunch of daughters?


The scent wafted to the eastern seaboard that fast huh?


----------



## cannabineer (May 8, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> The scent wafted to the eastern seaboard that fast huh?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 8, 2019)

lol


----------



## raratt (May 8, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> The scent wafted to the eastern seaboard that fast huh?


 If it wafted that far I believe there is some medical problem going on.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 8, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I'd hit it...


You ain't right.


----------



## ANC (May 8, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Must resist urge to say something terribly inappropriate.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm usually the one trying to decipher what's being said in this forum . Like you're all speaking in tongue half the time.


Don't worry, by 28 they have seen more sausage than a butcher's windows.


----------



## ANC (May 8, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> You ain't right.


He didn't say with what yet, so relax.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 8, 2019)

ANC said:


> He didn't say with what yet, so relax.


Fine.


----------



## raratt (May 8, 2019)

ANC said:


> He didn't say with what yet, so relax.


The world.


----------



## Lethidox (May 8, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't think it works that way. If she's gay you're wasting your time IMHO.


yea if she is but not if they are bi. idk though some people swing certain directions yet claim they are bi. i've date a girl who mostly swang to females and another one mostly to males. 


BudmanTX said:


> yeah it don't work like that mate
> 
> lets put it this way, you two can help each other out in a way, you can her find a girl for her, and she can find one for you.......
> 
> it happened to me


well the question still stands of what exactly is her preference. we just assuming right now but she doesn't tell anyone. if gay then yea straight up lost cause. if bi possibly a chance and if straight got a chance for sure lol. 

it's meh for now though i mean im just trying to get friendzoned basically so i can get to know her a little better so she is comfortable hanging out. idc otherwise lots more women in the world.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 8, 2019)

ANC said:


> Don't worry, by 28 they have seen more sausage than a butcher's windows.


I know one of them has, and she plays for both teams


----------



## doublejj (May 8, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> The scent wafted to the eastern seaboard that fast huh?


----------



## Grandpapy (May 9, 2019)

Local grocer had Tri-Tip on sale @ 2.89 per lb. (Vac bag, untrimmed) a dollar cheaper then ground.
(justification).

Anyways, my smoker instruction booklet (1974) says 1/2 cup salt, 1/2 c sugar, 1 qt water for a jerky brine, soak for 12 hrs before smoking.

Salty old f*cks in 74 is all I can say.
chit was nasty, nice smoke and beef flavor would sneak out of the salt infused tissue between inhaling and exhaling. I'm putting 1/2 the batch into a pot of chili to try and salvage it, I hate wasting food.

Can someone tell me what went wrong, why so salty?

I have 3 more roasts I can slice into jerky. I need a less salty brine recipe if possible.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 9, 2019)

raratt said:


>


Jeez that needs a warning! I wasn't prepared to scroll by that this morning. 



raratt said:


> Didn't think so... love ya. I have a close friend who is a lesbian, love her with all my heart, she is the sweetest person. We check out women together. I may be old, but I'm not dead yet.


I like to do that with my brother in law when he's in town. It's fun 'cause we like such different things. I have taste and he's into the fake eyelashes, talon like acrylic nails and pounds of makeup Kardashian look. 



raratt said:


> Did the chairs/couch get put away? I guess I'm still able to read between the lines.


I can't joke about a guy's daughters to his face  @tyler.durden and @ANC have that covered.


----------



## ANC (May 9, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I'd hit it...


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 9, 2019)

is that a woman?


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 9, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> is that a woman?


is that a human?


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 9, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Local grocer had Tri-Tip on sale @ 2.89 per lb. (Vac bag, untrimmed) a dollar cheaper then ground.
> (justification).
> 
> Anyways, my smoker instruction booklet (1974) says 1/2 cup salt, 1/2 c sugar, 1 qt water for a jerky brine, soak for 12 hrs before smoking.
> ...


Was it already packed in a solution? Usually it’ll say on the package 20% salt solution or something like that.

The brine sounds like what I do for turkey minus the herbs. Next time try 1/4 cup salt and keep everything else the same.

Or you could try
1/2 cup soy sauce
1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce
1/2 cup brown sugar
Some pepper Edit: or a lot of fresh cracked coarse pepper if you're like me
Maybe some garlic powder and onion powder

Mix all that up and marinate for 12-24hrs instead of brine.

Brine or marinade...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 9, 2019)

and i haven't even had my coffee yet.......sheesh...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 9, 2019)

Morning everyone it's a muggy wakey wakey this morning, from the news we are in the cross hairs of storms this afternoon and evening......

Coffee is up , nice and hot.........

Gotta ck the gardens


----------



## Lethidox (May 9, 2019)

supposed to go to work today but feeling like shit still. 3rd day in a row feeling this bad. i feel extremely.. weak and exhausted


----------



## ANC (May 9, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Was it already packed in a solution? Usually it’ll say on the package 20% salt solution or something like that.
> 
> The brine sounds like what I do for turkey minus the herbs. Next time try 1/4 cup salt and keep everything else the same.
> 
> ...


mix in a gram of coke if you are having the family over.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 9, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> supposed to go to work today but feeling like shit still. 3rd day in a row feeling this bad. i feel extremely.. weak and exhausted


oh get your ass to work.......i am....


----------



## ANC (May 9, 2019)

I think it is cancer


----------



## raratt (May 9, 2019)




----------



## Singlemalt (May 9, 2019)

ANC said:


> I think it is cancer


Or hantavirus


----------



## ANC (May 9, 2019)

I need to get in bed early, got to take my daughter for a follow-up after a hearing test,
I actually feel guilty as we often joked that her hearing was too great, well it seems there is some kind of problem.
She is just super high performing so she takes it in her stride.

I needed grommets a few times as a kid, and my hearing was also pretty bad for a while, but it is more than good enough today, (my wife says I'm deaf though).


----------



## xtsho (May 9, 2019)

What did I do today? What I did completely sucks. I mowed the yard. Then when I came in and sat down to take a bong hit I noticed this nasty smell. I couldn't figure out what it was. Then I realized I had dog crap all over my shoe. I get up hopping on one leg to get back outside and hose it off and realized I had tracked it all the way from the back door through the house into my office/man cave. It's times like these that I'm glad I ripped up the carpet and put down flooring. 

So what did I do today? I tracked dog crap through the house. It sucked. One of those things you wish never happened.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 9, 2019)

xtsho said:


> What did I do today? What I did completely sucks. I mowed the yard. Then when I came in and sat down to take a bong hit I noticed this nasty smell. I couldn't figure out what it was. Then I realized I had dog crap all over my shoe. I get up hopping on one leg to get back outside and hose it off and realized I had tracked it all the way from the back door through the house into my office/man cave. It's times like these that I'm glad I ripped up the carpet and put down flooring.
> 
> So what did I do today? I tracked dog crap through the house. It sucked. One of those things you wish never happened.


Could be worse. 
Ever seen what a robot vac does with dog shit???


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 9, 2019)

xtsho said:


> What did I do today? What I did completely sucks. I mowed the yard. Then when I came in and sat down to take a bong hit I noticed this nasty smell. I couldn't figure out what it was. Then I realized I had dog crap all over my shoe. I get up hopping on one leg to get back outside and hose it off and realized I had tracked it all the way from the back door through the house into my office/man cave. It's times like these that I'm glad I ripped up the carpet and put down flooring.
> 
> So what did I do today? I tracked dog crap through the house. It sucked. One of those things you wish never happened.


About 2 weeks ago I laid in a pile and smeared it all over the back of my coat. Luckily just the coat and I noticed it pretty quickly. I don't even have a dog. My buddy was letting his dog shit anywhere it wanted around my yard when he brought it here and it shit under my parts truck, along with about a dozen other piles I found. So when I went to pull some parts from under the truck, smoosh! I flipped out on him and made him go clean the yard. Real asshole move.


----------



## xtsho (May 9, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Could be worse.
> Ever seen what a robot vac does with dog shit???


I can only imagine



WeedFreak78 said:


> About 2 weeks ago I laid in a pile and smeared it all over the back of my coat. Luckily just the coat and I noticed it pretty quickly. I don't even have a dog. My buddy was letting his dog shit anywhere it wanted around my yard when he brought it here and it shit under my parts truck, along with about a dozen other piles I found. So when I went to pull some posts from under the truck, smoosh! I flipped out on him and made him go clean the yard. Real asshole move.



My dog does it's business usually in a few places and I clean it up religiously. I don't know where I stepped in it but it wasn't in one of the zones my dog usually uses because those were picked up. I thought my dog and I had an agreement. Apparently not. I yelled at her but she didn't know what was going on. I felt bad so I gave her a couple treats.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 9, 2019)

It took me most of the morning to get a plow frame off the truck I'm stripping. Some jackass welded all the pieces together after they installed it and then welded all the nuts to the bolts. It's so rusty and greasy I fought for almost 2 hours with a 3/4" breaker bar and a 6' piece of pipe trying to get one to break loose before I noticed. Broke out the torch and cut all the bolts off, then I had to hammer it out with a big sledge hammer because the frame had moved so much it was wedged. Once it popped loose the passenger side leaf spring tore the end of the frame off . Then I sealed up the engine and pulled the drive train. Forgot to extend the legs on my hoist and almost flipped it. I'm used to dealing with aluminum transmissions, so I underestimated the weight of the cast iron tranny and t case on this thing. Now I just gotta cut the axles out and chop the frame up into manageable pieces. That's the fun part, I get to play with torches.


----------



## raratt (May 9, 2019)

Went to new dentist so I can get an estimate on my crown. This one is "in network" so it will be cheaper. She said $500 worse case out of pocket. Much better than $860. I think I have a new dentist.


----------



## jungle666 (May 9, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> About 2 weeks ago I laid in a pile and smeared it all over the back of my coat. Luckily just the coat and I noticed it pretty quickly. I don't even have a dog. My buddy was letting his dog shit anywhere it wanted around my yard when he brought it here and it shit under my parts truck, along with about a dozen other piles I found. So when I went to pull some parts from under the truck, smoosh! I flipped out on him and made him go clean the yard. Real asshole move.


A mate of mine uses the dog shit for his worm farm,works well


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 9, 2019)

raratt said:


> Went to new dentist so I can get an estimate on my crown. This one is "in network" so it will be cheaper. She said $500 worse case out of pocket. Much better than $860. I think I have a new dentist.


Time for a vacation in Mexico
https://sanidentalgroup.com/blog/mexico-dentist-prices/


----------



## raratt (May 9, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Time for a vacation in Mexico
> https://sanidentalgroup.com/blog/mexico-dentist-prices/


I believe between getting a passport, transportation to Mexico, and a place to stay it would exceed even paying my original dentist. Edit: googled how long the drive is, it is about 9 hrs one way to TJ from my house, without traffic.


----------



## too larry (May 9, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> think that's bad, try hitting a Vulture........now that smell you really won't forget....cause they eat everything......and they do some pretty good damage to a vehicle too.....kinda like a bowling ball hitting....


Back in the days before safety glass, my uncle had one come through the windshield, into the seat with him. The buzzard was flying much too slow, and my uncle was going much too fast for evasive action by either party.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 9, 2019)

raratt said:


> I believe between getting a passport, transportation to Mexico, and a place to stay it would exceed even paying my original dentist.


if you live where i live, it's only a 2hr ride and a small walk across the bridge...


----------



## too larry (May 9, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Wife gets those cooling wraps cause of her MS, i borrow them from time to time, just to take the edge off. Normally when i'm hot i don't go into the house, cause i don't wanna cool off that quickly, so what i'd normally do, is set a fan on the porch, then have a cooling wrap and a wet town,to cool me down infront of a fan plus i've already cooled off with the water hose.....for me i really have to be careful, cause i've had heat exhaustion more times i can think, and i've had a couple of heat strokes too......


I drink a lot of hot coffee when it really hot out. Water too, but the coffee seems to cool me down. Getting caught by the bear is no fun.


----------



## raratt (May 9, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> if you live where i live, it's only a 2hr ride and a small walk across the bridge...


9 hrs for me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 9, 2019)

raratt said:


> I believe between getting a passport, transportation to Mexico, and a place to stay it would exceed even paying my original dentist. Edit: googled how long the drive is, it is about 9 hrs one way to TJ from my house, without traffic.


Bummer those prices are crazy and their office looks clean and modern.


----------



## raratt (May 9, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bummer those prices are crazy and their office looks clean and modern.


I've heard of a lot of people doing just that.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 9, 2019)

I just got pulled over by the cops my motorcycle licence is out by 1 day did not even know. The aren’t sending the notice in the post anymore all by email, which they didn’t tell me either. I get I should of been more on to it but $1200 is a obscene amount for a fine. That’s fucked my whole month my daughters birthday is soon. I might dispute in court because that’s just taking the piss. I’ve told my mates so the don’t get the same.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 9, 2019)

raratt said:


> I've heard of a lot of people doing just that.


My brother has messed up front teeth and I’ve been trying to convince him to go to Mexico and get veneers. He was quoted almost $10000 for six veneers here.


----------



## raratt (May 9, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> My brother has messed up front teeth and I’ve been trying to convince him to go to Mexico and get veneers. He was quoted almost $10000 for six veneers in here.


That's crazy.


----------



## raratt (May 9, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I just got pulled over by the cops my motorcycle licence is out by 1 day did not even know. The aren’t sending the notice in the post anymore all by email, which they didn’t tell me either. I get I should of been more on to it but $1200 is a obscene amount for a fine. That’s fucked my whole month my daughters birthday is soon. I might dispute in court because that’s just taking the piss. I’ve told my mates so the don’t get the same.


That cop is a punk.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 9, 2019)

Yea our socialized healthcare doesn’t extend to dental. I’d hate to even guess what my parents spent on my teeth.


----------



## jungle666 (May 9, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I just got pulled over by the cops my motorcycle licence is out by 1 day did not even know. The aren’t sending the notice in the post anymore all by email, which they didn’t tell me either. I get I should of been more on to it but $1200 is a obscene amount for a fine. That’s fucked my whole month my daughters birthday is soon. I might dispute in court because that’s just taking the piss. I’ve told my mates so the don’t get the same.


What state you in dusty


----------



## too larry (May 9, 2019)

I got in an almost full day in the garden yesterday. Lots of peppers and a few tomatoes and spaghetti squash transplanted. Did leave for the camp a couple of hours before sunset. Went down to the pond and worked on my new campsite there. Two small trees and a broken limb need to come down, then it's ready for paracord and tarps. And I'm ready to relocate. The last few times I've camped, I've had a bird sharing the tarp with me.

Only half a day in the garden today. The wife's cousin did die as expected, and I had to run pick up some pictures and drop them off at the house. Small towns. The folks at the drug store would not let me pay for the copies since they were for a funeral.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 9, 2019)

jungle666 said:


> What state you in dusty


Vic


----------



## jungle666 (May 9, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Vic


Pack of dogs in Vic ,I got done for unregistered bike the other day, 900 ,the parasites forget who pay their wages


----------



## DustyDuke (May 9, 2019)

jungle666 said:


> Pack of dogs in Vic ,I got done for unregistered bike the other day, 900 ,the parasites forget who pay their wages


Yeah it’s a stupid amount of money they where to fine me $450 on top for a broken indicator, until I showed them the receipt for the new one I’m waiting to get delivered. Which works it’s just cracked. 
The money they want for fines is crazy here.
Oh and I lost 3 points off my license, I’m just glad the didn’t drug test me. I’ve already been done once’s for cannabis lost my license for 3 months plus another $1500.
Weird though I’ve passed 3 tests since then.
No wonder there’s more people going to jail for fines when the minimum wage is around $19 an hour


----------



## DustyDuke (May 9, 2019)

When I got tested and it came back with Cannabis in my system I hadn’t smoked for four days. The other times I passed I had smoked that day. So there test work well lol


----------



## jungle666 (May 9, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> When I got tested and it came back with Cannabis in my system I hadn’t smoked for four days. The other times I passed I had smoked that day. So there test work well lol


I always have a bottle of apple cider vinegar on hand, not sure if it works but I haven’t tested positive yet


----------



## DustyDuke (May 9, 2019)

I tried that they said the could smell vinegar and made me wait 20 mins I keep these sachets of lemon juice it’s supposed to do the same


----------



## ANC (May 10, 2019)

Ok, just came back from the appointment for my daughter, it has been confirmed she is hearing impaired and is going to need fucking hearing aids that cost twice as much as my car, so there is the start to my day.


----------



## jrGrow420 (May 10, 2019)

i accomplished getting a great sponsor for my site, one of the biggest most respected breeders on the plant of earth

stoked


----------



## tyler.durden (May 10, 2019)

jrGrow420 said:


> i accomplished getting a great sponsor for my site, one of the biggest most respected breeders on the plant of earth
> 
> stoked



Totally delusional. Sad lies make me sad


----------



## jrGrow420 (May 10, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Totally delusional. Sad lies make me sad


i know how sad lol

man i need to reconfigure my life


----------



## Indagrow (May 10, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yea our socialized healthcare doesn’t extend to dental. I’d hate to even guess what my parents spent on my teeth.


Is your avatar you or some smoke off the internet? Asking for myself


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2019)




----------



## SSGrower (May 10, 2019)

Indagrow said:


> Is your avatar you or some smoke off the internet? Asking for myself


No sugar coating it?
No "how bout a ride on these handlebars?"

Shes a cutie whoever she is, I liked the previous pic better.


----------



## SSGrower (May 10, 2019)

The bookie is taking bets, odds are currently 1:1 will they make it?


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> No sugar coating it?
> No "how bout a ride on these handlebars?"
> 
> Shes a cutie whoever she is, I liked the previous pic better.


Finshaggy #2


----------



## 420God (May 10, 2019)

Indagrow said:


> Is your avatar you or some smoke off the internet? Asking for myself


Don't think I've seen a pic with a sock on her shoulder yet but she's posted other pics. Unless you have a pussy and a twin I don't think you have a chance.


----------



## lokie (May 10, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> No sugar coating it?
> No "how bout a ride on these handlebars?"
> 
> Shes a cutie whoever she is, I liked the previous pic better.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 10, 2019)

Morning.....sheesh nice a chilly 56F this morning, feels good.....light wind out of the NE....we supposed to get more rain this after noon.....it's all good....

Coffee is up and hot.....even got the cream and sugar out, just in case.....

Gardens looks good.......


----------



## SSGrower (May 10, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning.....sheesh nice a chilly 56F this morning, feels good.....light wind out of the NE....we supposed to get more rain this after noon.....it's all good....
> 
> Coffee is up and hot.....even got the cream and sugar out, just in case.....
> 
> Gardens looks good.......


Apparently you are speaking relatively.



SSGrower said:


> The bookie is taking bets, odds are currently 1:1 will they make it?
> View attachment 4331009


Makes me wonder what your interpretaion of "good" is.


----------



## ANC (May 10, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> The bookie is taking bets, odds are currently 1:1 will they make it?
> View attachment 4331009


Why is there cocaine on everything?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 10, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Apparently you are speaking relatively.
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me wonder what your interpretaion of "good" is.


yeah i am......

how much snow did ya get? heard some got 8" of the white stuff??


----------



## SSGrower (May 10, 2019)

ANC said:


> Why is there cocaine on everything?


If you ever get to ride snow like this that starts the day as champagne and ends up like mashed potatoes you don't need cocaine.

For you this would be an impossipulity due to your aversion to cold, it takes some practice to get good enough to fully enjoy it.

This is not unlike your daughter's situation. She will be able to adapt and navigate as she likely already has. Perhaps she is already reading lips and you never knew it, she may not even know she is doing it. She will be able to navigate this, perhaps wait a few years before showing her the dirty girl sign language that gets posted here though.


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2019)

Woke up to sun this morning, 60 degrees @ 08:30 and supposed to be going to upper 80's. I need to get back to work on my FJ-40 and get the brake put back together, it's been a few months. I find working on vehicles to be tedious at best anymore.


----------



## SSGrower (May 10, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah i am......
> 
> how much snow did ya get? heard some got 8" of the white stuff??


 
Depends on where you measure, ground was warm enough a lot melted, it was a bit windy too so north side or shaded gullies and whatnot are stacked.


----------



## SSGrower (May 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> Woke up to sun this morning, 60 degrees @ 08:30 and supposed to be going to upper 80's. I need to get back to work on my FJ-40 and get the brake put back together, it's been a few months. I find working on vehicles to be tedious at best anymore.


2 door or 4?


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> 2 door or 4?


FJ-40's are like a Jeep, FJ-60's (Edit: and 55's) have 4 doors. I had 3 at one time. The "little" green one was scary with a fiberglass tub and a built Chevy small block with a 5 speed. Roasting mud and snow tires makes a strange noise.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 10, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> View attachment 4331042
> Depends on where you measure, ground was warm enough a lot melted, it was a bit windy too so north side or shaded gullies and whatnot are stacked.


damn....we just got hit with rain....3" last night with some strong thunder......one hell of a light show i must admit.....me and the Mrs's were doing the WOW factor with that.....


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> damn....we just got hit with rain....3" last night with some strong thunder......one hell of a light show i must admit.....me and the Mrs's were doing the WOW factor with that.....


When we lived in Ms. my daughter and I would watch the storms rolling in off the gulf. Kinda like nature putting on a fireworks show.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 10, 2019)

ANC said:


> Ok, just came back from the appointment for my daughter, it has been confirmed she is hearing impaired and is going to need fucking hearing aids that cost twice as much as my car, so there is the start to my day.


That’s a shit card to be dealt mate


----------



## ANC (May 10, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> If you ever get to ride snow like this that starts the day as champagne and ends up like mashed potatoes you don't need cocaine.
> 
> For you this would be an impossipulity due to your aversion to cold, it takes some practice to get good enough to fully enjoy it.
> 
> This is not unlike your daughter's situation. She will be able to adapt and navigate as she likely already has. Perhaps she is already reading lips and you never knew it, she may not even know she is doing it. She will be able to navigate this, perhaps wait a few years before showing her the dirty girl sign language that gets posted here though.


If things don't get worse, I won't need to learn sign language, having had hearing problems myself as a child I already practice pretty good communication hygiene with her. I always had a nagging suspicion.
She is just so incredibly high functioning and intelligent that she can navigate as you said.
Still, I have a feeling there is going to be life before today and life after this day.

She will need hearing aids that is all.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> When we lived in Ms. my daughter and I would watch the storms rolling in off the gulf. Kinda like nature putting on a fireworks show.


me and mrs's did that last night.....saw the news when it was happening, the weather guy said the storms were kicking out like a 1000 lighting sightings and plenty of strikes, me and the mrs's cut off the light on the porch.....it was a good show, didn't disappoint at all


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> me and mrs's did that last night.....saw the news when it was happening, the weather guy said the storms were kicking out like a 1000 lighting sightings and plenty of strikes, me and the mrs's cut off the light on the porch.....it was a good show, didn't disappoint at all


When we were at Wichita Falls I was watching the lightning hitting the buildings downtown when an oak tree about 50 feet from our trailer got hit. Did you know there are little sparks that hang off a lightning bolt and they look about 2 feet wide up close? I don't think I touched the floor once on my run to the bedroom in the back. I don't know how I didn't wet myself.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 10, 2019)

It’s 2.30 am I’ve been trimming and drinking and smoking. It’s time for bed im hell tired


----------



## BudmanTX (May 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> When we were at Wichita Falls I was watching the lightning hitting the buildings downtown when an oak tree about 50 feet from our trailer got hit. Did you know there are little sparks that hang off a lightning bolt and they look about 2 feet wide up close? I don't think I touched the floor once on my run to the bedroom in the back. I don't know how I didn't wet myself.


i've seen so many lightning strikes, think the scariest one i've seen was when i was fishing at the lake.....storm rolled through course me and my dumbass sitting out there in a boat fish.....lightning struck the water....i was OOP i'm going in, glad i did.....talk bout scare the living crap out of me....


----------



## ANC (May 10, 2019)




----------



## dandyrandy (May 10, 2019)

I swept and mopped. Did Mamma's housework.


----------



## SSGrower (May 10, 2019)

ANC said:


> If things don't get worse, I won't need to learn sign language, having had hearing problems myself as a child I already practice pretty good communication hygiene with her. I always had a nagging suspicion.
> She is just so incredibly high functioning and intelligent that she can navigate as you said.
> Still, I have a feeling there is going to be life before today and life after this day.
> 
> She will need hearing aids that is all.


That's just the moments in time that make us who we are.


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2019)

Got an $1800 bill from the ambulance company. Whatever code they sent to my insurance company made it seem like it was from a vehicle accident when it was just a fall in our house. They wanted to know if we got a lawyer or if auto insurance would cover it. I don't think I can sue my dog for leaving a black toy on a darkened floor in the house.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 10, 2019)

You're getting hammered with big bills. Will it be lower if they correct the code?


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're getting hammered with big bills. Will it be lower if they correct the code?


Sent some paperwork off to the insurance company clarifying what happened, I hope. Contacted the ambulance company and told them what was up, they "made a note of it" The insurance company didn't even respond to them.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 10, 2019)

I hope it was one of those luxury ambulances like they have in NY for that much money.


----------



## ANC (May 10, 2019)

imagine cleaning shit piss and vomit from that


----------



## scumrot derelict (May 10, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I hope it was one of those luxury ambulances like they have in NY for that much money.
> 
> View attachment 4331156


wood panels, a liquor fridge, sub-woofers and flat screen streaming new episodes of "the good wife".

fucking communists...


----------



## ANC (May 10, 2019)

I think they store the corpses on the right


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> luxury ambulances


You could probably add a couple zeros to the end of my bill for that ride. It wasn't me that crashed and burned by the way.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 10, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I hope it was one of those luxury ambulances like they have in NY for that much money.
> 
> View attachment 4331156


After she checks the IV and the pulse is okay, she starts on the happy ending. Membership has its privileges...








Where's your smiling avi face? It always brightens my day...


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Where's your smiling avi face? It always brightens my day...


----------



## too larry (May 10, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> If you ever get to ride snow like this that starts the day as champagne and ends up like mashed potatoes you don't need cocaine.
> 
> For you this would be an impossipulity due to your aversion to cold, it takes some practice to get good enough to fully enjoy it.
> 
> This is not unlike your daughter's situation. She will be able to adapt and navigate as she likely already has. Perhaps she is already reading lips and you never knew it, she may not even know she is doing it. She will be able to navigate this, perhaps wait a few years before showing her the dirty girl sign language that gets posted here though.


Very good point. My cross the street neighbors when we lived in town had a deaf daughter. They found out when they were riding in the car one night, and she ask them to turn the light on so she could hear what they were saying. She was reading lips and no one knew she was deaf.


----------



## too larry (May 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> When we were at Wichita Falls I was watching the lightning hitting the buildings downtown when an oak tree about 50 feet from our trailer got hit. Did you know there are little sparks that hang off a lightning bolt and they look about 2 feet wide up close? I don't think I touched the floor once on my run to the bedroom in the back. I don't know how I didn't wet myself.


I've had some close calls. Going to roll up the windows in the work truck it got the pine tree the truck was parked under. Blew bark all over me and everything else.


----------



## too larry (May 10, 2019)

In the garden again this morning. Not even close to catching up, but what I have got done is eating up space in a hurry. 

Going to the viewing for my wife's cousin here in a little while. I already ask the customers if I could slip away for half an hour. Not something I'm looking forward to, except that I know where the coffee pot is and I'm not afraid to made a new pot if needed, and I will see lots of folks I haven't seen since the last time someone died. The wife is driving here, then riding with me. She can use me having to get back to work as an excuse not to stay so long.


----------



## Indagrow (May 10, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> No sugar coating it?
> No "how bout a ride on these handlebars?"
> 
> Shes a cutie whoever she is, I liked the previous pic better.


I don't sugar coat anything I'm sweet enough


----------



## scumrot derelict (May 10, 2019)

Indagrow said:


> I don't sugar coat anything I'm sweet enough


Paint me like one of your french girls, Jack!


----------



## Lethidox (May 10, 2019)

doing better i don't feel as tired/weak anymore. 

going to work early tomorrow boss wants me to come in 3 hours earlier either way it helps me make up some hours i missed so i aint complaining. dad got the check it seems for the car which was pretty fucking fast. about 3 days after he got the bank to sign off of it. maybe by next week can get a car already. there is another mail for him by the car company which my car was under idk what it is about but it says "approved" i am guessing it is a pre approval for a loan or something? idk how those work but i know he wanted to get another car from that same company. 

been talking to the girl still everything is going good. still trying to save up on that car doe. deciding what i want to get as well hard to really get a v8 because speed limit and traffic here won't really allow me to use it to a great extent but that is still my plan for now.


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2019)

Fired up the lawn sprinklers, the ones in the front yard didn't want to come on so I need to figure that out tomorrow. Roxy the pup didn't totally loose her mind like I thought she would. She was trying to bite the water coming out, but our other dog did that. There was one sprinkler in the middle of the lawn that was kinda stuck and she had her face right in it when it broke loose. She couldn't figure out which way to go to get out of the water until I called her.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 10, 2019)

Woke up slightly hungover this morning made bacon and eggs the breakfast of champions.
Cleaned the house got the kids making Mother’s Day presents for tomorrow.
Defoliated my plants, feed chickens and the dog. Spent 20 mins chasing the horse to try and take his wet blanket off. I swear that bastard knows when I’m hungover. Now just tidying up from yesterday’s weather
The clouds looked like this 
And then the ground looked like this. Notice the water coming back up the drain came in fast


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> the water coming back up the drain


I call that a toad strangler. Or rainin like a heiffer pissin on a flat rock.


----------



## scumrot derelict (May 10, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Woke up slightly hungover this morning made bacon and eggs the breakfast of champions.
> Cleaned the house got the kids making Mother’s Day presents for tomorrow.
> Defoliated my plants, feed chickens and the dog. Spent 20 mins chasing the horse to try and take his wet blanket off. I swear that bastard knows when I’m hungover. Now just tidying up from yesterday’s weather
> The clouds looked like this View attachment 4331346
> ...


These are fantastic shots. You keep a super clean garden. Awesome.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 10, 2019)

Fuckin shit its always something

This morning i had a full size backhoe deivered. We replaced a fucked up pinner culvert on the road to my house with a bigass 32” one. Brought the backhoe up to my property to pull out the old 1000g cement septic tank i have to replace. Right when we got it to the property

My buddy did the “preying mantis” and blew a fucking hydraulic line.
This is the pic we took before the blowage

Got their mechanic to come out and fix that hose. Got the old tank out. Stoked.


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuckin shit its always something
> 
> This morning i had a full size backhoe deivered. We replaced a fucked up pinner culvert on the road to my house with a bigass 32” one. Brought the backhoe up to my property to pull out the old 1000g cement septic tank i have to replace. Right when we got it to the property
> 
> ...


Obviously the hose needed replaced anyway....lol


----------



## Aeroknow (May 10, 2019)

@raratt

Turns out the shop needs to be engineered.

Another fucking month until i can build

Got the footings dug though lol


----------



## too larry (May 10, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuckin shit its always something
> 
> This morning i had a full size backhoe deivered. We replaced a fucked up pinner culvert on the road to my house with a bigass 32” one. Brought the backhoe up to my property to pull out the old 1000g cement septic tank i have to replace. Right when we got it to the property
> 
> ...


Stress testing can be good.

I had used Sister's new tractor with grapple for about 15 minutes when I tangled with too big a pine tree and messed up a hose.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 10, 2019)

too larry said:


> Stress testing can be good.
> 
> I had used Sister's new tractor with grapple for about 15 minutes when I tangled with too big a pine tree and messed up a hose.


Oh yeah bro! For sure.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 10, 2019)

My two dogs. Rip Bella!

This is where my new septic tank is going


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Rip Bella!


You lost her?


----------



## tyler.durden (May 10, 2019)

I just ate the best burrito I've ever had in my life. I seriously can't believe how good it was, the meat melted in my mouth, and it had the perfect amount of everything. It was SO good that when I finished it, I called the place and told them how good it was. The lady who answered the phone put me on with the lady who made it. We didn't speak each others' language well, but we both knew what the fuck I as talking about. I'm finna get another one tomorrow...


----------



## Aeroknow (May 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> You lost her?


Oh shit bro! You didn’t know?

She fricken died on me right next to me in bed when i was up in frenchtown still rv park. When it snowed like 2 months ago?


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh shit bro! You didn’t know?
> 
> She fricken died on me right next to me in bed when i was up in frenchtown still rv park. When it snowed like 2 months ago?


That really sucks, sorry to hear that. We lost our Pit after 14 years in Jan. I feel your pain.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 10, 2019)

@raratt met all my dogs.

Cant believe i didnn’t tell you bro!
I broke it here but also don’t like talking about it getting choked up typing this.


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> @raratt met all my dogs.
> 
> Cant believe i didnn’t tell you bro!
> I broke it here but also don’t like talking about it getting choked up typing this.


Me too.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 10, 2019)




----------



## raratt (May 10, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> And god damnit!
> I didn’t tell you in real life this.
> 
> Sorry guys. I’ve been so fucking busy, i honestly sometimes don’t even know when to start telling new stories to my friends in real life.


You have a lotta shit going on bro, it is what it is. Check your messages.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 10, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuckin shit its always something
> 
> This morning i had a full size backhoe deivered. We replaced a fucked up pinner culvert on the road to my house with a bigass 32” one. Brought the backhoe up to my property to pull out the old 1000g cement septic tank i have to replace. Right when we got it to the property
> 
> ...


Wow, big difference in terrain from Paradise. Looks quite similar to my turf (Oakwoods savanna). Where is the general region you are now?


----------



## Aeroknow (May 10, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Wow, big difference in terrain from Paradise. Looks quite similar to my turf (Oakwoods savanna). Where is the general region you are now?


10 acres in ag land about 45min from Paradise.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 10, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> 10 acres in ag land about 45min from Paradise.
> View attachment 4331396
> View attachment 4331399


Sweet!


----------



## Aeroknow (May 10, 2019)

We’ve already got about 2 penny weight of gold


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> We’ve already got about 2 penny weight of gold


Oh jeez, I can't let my son see this, he made a sluice box and was messing around in the river near here that has nothing in it.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> Oh jeez, I can't let my son see this, he made a sluice box and was messing around in the river near here that has nothing in it.


Me and rudy have the fever bro! We’ve been prospecting for quite some time.

Dude who i bought this property from metal detected a 1/4oz nugget. Picking up a highbank/dredge combo here soon.
I got two creeks on the property dangerously close to where 1000’s of ounces were pulled out. In fact, my creeks are tributaries to where the 1000’s were pulled out. Tailings piles everywhere on the way in to my house


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Me and rudy have the fever bro! We’ve been prospecting for quite some time.
> 
> Dude who i bought this property from metal detected a 1/4oz nugget


For me the return on the work it requires isn't worth it...lol I have my little bottles of gold from up on the ridge and I'm good.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> For me the return on the work it requires isn't worth it...lol I have my little bottles of gold from up on the ridge and I'm good.


Def aint gonna get rich. And yup, i’ve gotten gold still in vial from up on the ridge too


----------



## Lethidox (May 10, 2019)

checked up on the sunflowers they are going major ham. they have overtaken the 3gal fabric pot diameter turning yellow still but i think that is because pots are too small at least that is what some have said. didn't wanna go with a 5gal because i didn't have enough soil at the time or room. i went to lowes the other day sister needed to buy blinds for their room but i checked out the seed section surprisingly found bunch of sunflowers XD and i told you guys they didn't sell any. i think it's seasonal tbh like whatever growing season it is they might put that type of plant seeds on the rack i honestly don't know but they had a LOT of damn flowers on the rack but usually i don't find shit besides vegetables


----------



## Aeroknow (May 10, 2019)




----------



## raratt (May 10, 2019)

For those of you who don't know Tesla is a "local" band from Sacramento, like Cake.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> For those of you who don't know Tesla is a "local" band from Sacramento, like Cake.


Buddy i used to work with, actually one of the first journeyman i worked with when i first got in was one of their chauffeurs for a few years back in their prime.

The great radio controversy is one of my favorite albums

I’ve seen cake 6? Times. In different sf bars/clubsThey are fucking badass live!


----------



## tyler.durden (May 11, 2019)

So unique, I love that clean, crunchy sound from their lead guitar...


----------



## Indagrow (May 11, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> Paint me like one of your french girls, Jack!


Oh you get the whole cowgirl reverse spread I hope you have been working on your shutter speed (knowing full well you can snap a baby carrot in that thing)


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 11, 2019)

Fresh mulch for landscaping yesterday. Only blocked driveway for 6 hours. Lol.

 
Looks like a lot but its really not.

 
Looks nice in the sun today, worked in rain off and on yesterday after the 1st couple hours. My retired SS crew of 2 assisted, all the young guys that worked with me a couple yrs. ago have full time construction jobs now. A good thing.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 11, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> checked up on the sunflowers they are going major ham. they have overtaken the 3gal fabric pot diameter turning yellow still but i think that is because pots are too small at least that is what some have said. didn't wanna go with a 5gal because i didn't have enough soil at the time or room. i went to lowes the other day sister needed to buy blinds for their room but i checked out the seed section surprisingly found bunch of sunflowers XD and i told you guys they didn't sell any. i think it's seasonal tbh like whatever growing season it is they might put that type of plant seeds on the rack i honestly don't know but they had a LOT of damn flowers on the rack but usually i don't find shit besides vegetables


In my experience, sunflowers are heavy feeders. 

A little known sunflower fact, many varieties put out a chemical from their roots to kill other plants and stop germination so they don't have to compete. It's why I started growing them. I plant them along borders I don't want to deal with weeding or mowing. Beans and peas are supposed to grow around them and make a good companion cause the sunflower stalk acts as a trellis for the vines.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 11, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> In my experience, sunflowers are heavy feeders.
> 
> A little known sunflower fact, *many varieties put out a chemical from their roots to kill other plants and stop germination so they don't have to compete*. It's why I started growing them. I plant them along borders I don't want to deal with weeding or mowing. Beans and peas are supposed to grow around them and make a good companion cause the sunflower stalk acts as a trellis for the vines.


Allelopathy


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 11, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Fresh mulch for landscaping yesterday. Only blocked driveway for 6 hours. Lol.
> View attachment 4331615


Looks like a big pile of hamburger meat.


----------



## raratt (May 11, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> landscaping


Are those Rhododendrons?


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 11, 2019)

Got my wine planted.


----------



## raratt (May 11, 2019)

Roxy was chasing something last night by my patio so I went out and looked, two toads and a tree frog. I don't know if running the sprinklers yesterday attracted the toads or what. I have only seen 2 in my garden all the time we have lived here. I saved them and put them up under the rose bushes.


----------



## raratt (May 11, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> highbank/dredge


You know this state banned dredges right? Although if it is on your property it doesn't matter.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 11, 2019)

raratt said:


> Roxy was chasing something last night by my patio so I went out and looked, two toads and a tree frog. I don't know if running the sprinklers yesterday attracted the toads or what. I have only seen 2 in my garden all the time we have lived here. I saved them and put them up under the rose bushes.


It's a good sign! 
Amphibians are the 'canary in the coal mine' when it comes to the environment.


----------



## raratt (May 11, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's a good sign!
> Amphibians are the 'canary in the coal mine' when it comes to the environment.


The back of my house and fence are covered with ladybug chrysalis (chrisali?). We got a bag of them years ago and always get a good crop of them.


----------



## raratt (May 11, 2019)

This is my horoscope for today:
A casual discussion with a friend or neighbor may inspire you to think about new ways to feed your piggy bank. A farmers market, county fair, or community event might be a picture-perfect opportunity to generate sales, do some bartering, or to gain much-needed publicity. This chance to promote your brand is an excellent reason for your current excitement. Reaching out and enjoying amicable conversation today could be the start of something big. Motivation runs fast and furious when visions of dollar signs are dancing in your head. 
I can't even sell the damn tomatoes my son started so they must be talking about something else...


----------



## ANC (May 11, 2019)

I cleaned up a piece of overgrown paving. I don't know whey we bother with fertilisers, fucking weeds were 8' tall and have the most beautiful living soil at its roots.GOing to do some more tomorrow and get some of that soil to innoculate the pot of coco coir I'm running.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 11, 2019)

ANC said:


> I cleaned up a piece of overgrown paving. I don't know whey we bother with fertilisers, fucking weeds were 8' tall and have the most beautiful living soil at its roots.GOing to do some more tomorrow and get some of that soil to innoculate the pot of coco coir I'm running.


Careful, it could attract unwanted bugz -- fungus gnats for sure if you keep your coco wet. 

A tea might be good...


----------



## ANC (May 11, 2019)

nnah I'm more in the forget to water it for a few days camp. But the stupid gnats go to the tables with the plastic and rock wool, so they just don't really survive in that room. 
I used to have endless problems with them when I only ran coco.


----------



## too larry (May 11, 2019)

Another day at the salt mine. I got in early, smoked a couple three one hitters of Sleepy {Powernap X Sinmint Cookies}, gave the rooms being used today the once over, then watered the lobby plants. That is a Monday night job most weeks, but the tree and rootball removal guy had busted our waterline too late in the day on Monday to get it fixed.

The wife will be coming here to meet her buddy. They are going to the funeral together. We got in and out of the viewing fast last night. I saw a few folks, but didn't feel comfortable being away from work too long.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 11, 2019)

OPERATION Sky, Sea and Sand under way.


----------



## xtsho (May 11, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> The bookie is taking bets, odds are currently 1:1 will they make it?
> View attachment 4331009



Snow?

It's supposed to get 90 F here in Portland today and it's only May 11th. It's crazy hot for this time of year. If my friend can get away from the chores his wife wants him to do we plan on going wakeboarding later today.


----------



## ANC (May 11, 2019)

just made some tuna salad...
The easiest meal ever, just boil up some pasta, strain water off, mix in enough mayonnaise to just lubricate things, then add a bit of tomato sauce. light salad on the side.


----------



## raratt (May 11, 2019)

xtsho said:


> Snow?
> 
> It's supposed to get 90 F here in Portland today and it's only May 11th. It's crazy hot for this time of year. If my friend can get away from the chores his wife wants him to do we plan on going wakeboarding later today.


We're only headed to 83 today. Not often it's hotter up there than here.


----------



## Lethidox (May 11, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> In my experience, sunflowers are heavy feeders.
> 
> A little known sunflower fact, many varieties put out a chemical from their roots to kill other plants and stop germination so they don't have to compete. It's why I started growing them. I plant them along borders I don't want to deal with weeding or mowing. Beans and peas are supposed to grow around them and make a good companion cause the sunflower stalk acts as a trellis for the vines.


but 20-20-20 once a week should be fine right? i'mma try feed 1 and a half dosage see what happens or just feed more often they are not using up a lot of water though


----------



## scumrot derelict (May 11, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> but 20-20-20 once a week should be fine right? i'mma try feed 1 and a half dosage see what happens or just feed more often they are not using up a lot of water though


sunflowers do best with something light - in my experience.

they dont repsond well to high doses. so maybe just try some 3-3-3 - like some organic chicken shit or something.


----------



## xtsho (May 11, 2019)

raratt said:


> We're only headed to 83 today. Not often it's hotter up there than here.


We'll be dropping back down into the upper sixties by Thursday which is where we normally are for this time of the year. The garden sure loves this heat. My plants are growing like crazy. I always gamble and get stuff out early. This year it paid off.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 11, 2019)

raratt said:


> Although if it is on your property it doesn't matter.


Exactly! Lol

It’s pretty much any mechanized equipment that has been banned without a permit. And they don’t make it easy to get a permit.

The highbank combo i’ll prob get will only have a 2.5” nozzle.

There’s actually an argument prospectors are using when on federal/blm land and last I heard they’re winning the argument when questioned.


----------



## Lethidox (May 11, 2019)

got called into work early just said yes cause i figured i make some hours back at least. i find it weird that they called me in early though most likely means something is up. either someone quit, or someone call in sick. i know a lot of my coworkers been wanting to quit for a while now. only reason im still there is because funds is low and idk how long it would take to find a job quite a few job openings near me though so if i can land them then yea much better transportation. 

idk what imma do stressing out too much about this car shit tbh lol sucks living in a state that heavily relies on a personal vehicle with shitty public transportation and cost of everything is through the roof.


----------



## ANC (May 11, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> OPERATION Sky, Sea and Sand under way.View attachment 4331709


What am I looking at? Feels like the 70's.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 11, 2019)

ANC said:


> What am I looking at? Feels like the 70's.


Kandinsky felt up


----------



## scumrot derelict (May 11, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Kandinsky felt up


lol


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 11, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> but 20-20-20 once a week should be fine right? i'mma try feed 1 and a half dosage see what happens or just feed more often they are not using up a lot of water though


I'm a big fan Neptune's Harvest liquid fish/seaweed fertilizer mix, which is a 2-3-1. If they look ok, I wouldn't go giving them a heavy feeding, I'd try more often, just smaller amounts.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 11, 2019)

I scrubbed my kitchen floor, mopped twice, then I did a 20% bleach solution soak to brighten it up.... and it only looks marginally better. Next time I'm just dragging a wet wipe around with my foot. I tried shampooing the carpet a few weeks ago and it, also, did nothing noticeable, even though the water turned black. I still have to dust or vacuum my ceilings, stupid textured plaster catches every cat hair and piece of dust. I want to sand it smooth just not looking forward to covering 2 rooms in plastic and working overhead for a few hours, my neck hurts just thinking about it. Some single mother just stopped to look at the truck I'm selling. I know that cause she said how hard it was affording a car as a single mother at least a dozen times. No shit, cars are expensive. And her kid was a little smart mouth 13yo who kept saying he wanted a jeep, not a truck, and telling her she looked dumb in it. I wanted to backhand him into the side of the truck, so glad I never had kids.


----------



## Lethidox (May 11, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> sunflowers do best with something light - in my experience.
> 
> they dont repsond well to high doses. so maybe just try some 3-3-3 - like some organic chicken shit or something.


ooo all the websites i went to don't even specify NPK ratio's to give um only one that does was the miracle grow and i figure i try that. i mean they are getting pretty fucking huge but the issue is they look nitrogen deficent i was thinking nutrient lockout at first but it looks more like nitrogen defiency. i'll try swap over to a low NPK ratio see how they fair.


----------



## scumrot derelict (May 11, 2019)

do 


WeedFreak78 said:


> I scrubbed my kitchen floor, mopped twice, then I did a 20% bleach solution soak to brighten it up.... and it only looks marginally better. Next time I'm just dragging a wet wipe around with my foot. I tried shampooing the carpet a few weeks ago and it, also, did nothing noticeable, even though the water turned black. I still have to dust or vacuum my ceilings, stupid textured plaster catches every cat hair and piece of dust. I want to sand it smooth just not looking forward to covering 2 rooms in plastic and working overhead for a few hours, my neck hurts just thinking about it. Some single mother just stopped to look at the truck I'm selling. I know that cause she said how hard it was affording a car as a single mother at least a dozen times. No shit, cars are expensive. And her kid was a little smart mouth 13yo who kept saying he wanted a jeep, not a truck, and telling her she looked dumb in it. I wanted to backhand him into the side of the truck, so glad I never had kids.


not ever have kids, bro. trust me. i mean, it is fucking expensive. sure they're great and all, but holy shit - how many times a month should i be required to buy completely useless stuff like toilet paper and pop-tarts. this is outrageous


----------



## scumrot derelict (May 11, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> ooo all the websites i went to don't even specify NPK ratio's to give um only one that does was the miracle grow and i figure i try that. i mean they are getting pretty fucking huge but the issue is they look nitrogen deficent i was thinking nutrient lockout at first but it looks more like nitrogen defiency. i'll try swap over to a low NPK ratio see how they fair.





Lethidox said:


> ooo all the websites i went to don't even specify NPK ratio's to give um only one that does was the miracle grow and i figure i try that. i mean they are getting pretty fucking huge but the issue is they look nitrogen deficent i was thinking nutrient lockout at first but it looks more like nitrogen defiency. i'll try swap over to a low NPK ratio see how they fair.


Don't over think this. Water, dirt and sun light is all they need to exist. When we blow our cash on ferts, additives, etc. we are only ever adding another 2% of optimalisation ( is that even a word?) to the bigger 98%. 

Put plant in dirt. Sunlight. It will grow and produce very smokable flowers. 

Simple. Obscenely so.


----------



## too larry (May 11, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I scrubbed my kitchen floor, mopped twice, then I did a 20% bleach solution soak to brighten it up.... and it only looks marginally better. Next time I'm just dragging a wet wipe around with my foot.. . . . . . . . . . . . ..


There is a cleaning product carried in dollar stores called Awesome. We mix 1/4 awesome, 1/4 bleach and 1/2 water to clean our plastic chairs and tables. Works pretty good.


----------



## raratt (May 11, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> sand it smooth


If it is popcorn it will come off if you wet it and use a wide putty knife to scrape it off. Just use a squirt bottle to get it wet. Still makes a mess, but less than sanding, and easier by a bit.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 11, 2019)

ANC said:


> What am I looking at? Feels like the 70's.


Im so-happy you picked up on that because I love the 70’s fabric art and was wanting that feel, especially since I am making this for someone that has some 70’s furniture.
You are looking at the beginnings of a new piece of art I am working on. I completed the first line and will continue down the canvas line by line . I will stick with alternating just 2 specific color targets per line. The canvas will be separated into 3 horizontal color sections. Top mainly oranges representing sky. The middle will be sea glass soft greens and blues representing sea. The bottom third will be soft browns representing sand .


----------



## raratt (May 11, 2019)

Went to work on the sprinklers out front, turned on the timer manually. Checked voltage at the timer, it was good. Walked out front and they were working fine. I hate FM. Other than that I took a nap and made a beer run.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 11, 2019)

raratt said:


> If it is popcorn it will come off if you wet it and use a wide putty knife to scrape it off. Just use a squirt bottle to get it wet. Still makes a mess, but less than sanding, and easier by a bit.


It's plaster they textured with a stiff bristle brush, there's some deep bristle marks, I wish it was as easy as just scraping it. The other issue is multiple layers of lead paint, so it will be getting sanded wet.


----------



## pikachuriu (May 11, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> Don't over think this. Water, dirt and sun light is all they need to exist. When we blow our cash on ferts, additives, etc. we are only ever adding another 2% of optimalisation ( is that even a word?) to the bigger 98%.
> 
> Put plant in dirt. Sunlight. It will grow and produce very smokable flowers.
> 
> Simple. Obscenely so.


Huh. You may want to keep that to yourself, otherwise this website kinda has no point.


----------



## scumrot derelict (May 11, 2019)

pikachuriu said:


> Huh. You may want to keep that to yourself, otherwise this website kinda has no point.


my life has no point besides to annoy ur dumb ass. how good am i doing rght naow?


----------



## pikachuriu (May 11, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> my life has no point besides to annoy ur dumb ass. how good am i doing rght naow?


Hey Buddy, I'm good. Don't be silly, you could never annoy me. I see you're going thru some stuff. I'm here for you if you wanna talk.


----------



## Lethidox (May 11, 2019)

so i just did something that was a LONG time coming. i finally quit that sushi job. was just sick of being worked like a slave and getting yelled at for other peoples mistakes nor learning anything new because i was always forced to work on the sushi bar. also found it unfair that they have been making me do all the prep work before i finish with little to no help and the dishes yet when i come in to relieve someone else nothing is done. all that tied to shit benefits and shit hours and pay.

$12 an hour for that work wasn't worth it. could literally be a dish washer get paid $13 else where. in the end it's kind of burdens me because i have no income now but at the same time it's motivation to get a new job faster. i feel like it worked out for me because i got no car right now anyways and it's better for me to leave no when jobs are open due to summer season lots of people hiring compared to after summer. ontop of that i've already applied at quite a few places this morning 2 of which are not even a 20minute bus ride from my house and are pretty upscale. if i can land either of those 2 jobs i will be extremely happy because if i decide to leave i can say i have a more fine dining related experience. regardless where i work at now it's simply just an upgrade.

Do i regret my decision? not really it's overall beneficial for me in every way long term. only regret is not having a job offer before leaving. done this way too many times to know. just going to be applying at more jobs until i get a few interviews/offers and then get right back on it.

basically going from $12/h to at least $15/h, better benefits like PTO, free parking ( depending where i work if not free parking at least


scumrot derelict said:


> Don't over think this. Water, dirt and sun light is all they need to exist. When we blow our cash on ferts, additives, etc. we are only ever adding another 2% of optimalisation ( is that even a word?) to the bigger 98%.
> 
> Put plant in dirt. Sunlight. It will grow and produce very smokable flowers.
> 
> Simple. Obscenely so.


the yellowing is what giving me OCD but yea im just like fuck it i feed um give um water and light they are doing fine so was just like fuck it let them do there thing


----------



## scumrot derelict (May 11, 2019)

pikachuriu said:


> Hey Buddy, I'm good. Don't be silly, you could never annoy me. I see you're going thru some stuff. I'm here for you if you wanna talk.


I love you very much, and have missed you.I don't understand why you needed to start a separate account to say all these stupid things to me. You have to know that I respect all of my friends opinions. I thought we were closer than we obviously are. That's Ok, though.

Whatever I did to upset you, I apologize.

If there is anything I can do to make it right, feel free to let me know.

I still love you L.S. (wink)


----------



## pikachuriu (May 11, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> I love you very much, and have missed you.I don't understand why you needed to start a separate account to say all these stupid things to me. You have to know that I respect all of my friends opinions. I thought we were closer than we obviously are. That's Ok, though.
> 
> Whatever I did to upset you, I apologize.
> 
> ...


Hey, no need to apologize. It's not you . . . it's me. You just keep being fabulous.

Yours truly,

Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## scumrot derelict (May 11, 2019)

pikachuriu said:


> Hey, no need to apologize. It's not you . . . it's me. You just keep being fabulous.
> 
> Yours truly,
> 
> Lynyrd Skynyrd


All is forgiven.

i think we can bth agree that the government shuld be allowed to play the song freebird on a transitional repeat, for at least 19 hours of the day in every single Wal-Mart. 

Thats jst honest patriotism. ​


----------



## Lethidox (May 11, 2019)

i did something unexpected but i think it was the right move. 

i FINALLY quit my job. dont want to go into details why just the usual BS not worth my time anymore and not worth the stress to stay for another 7 months. boss is raging at me though since i quit lol. he is trying to get me to work until the end of may. this guy is 2 faced going to run his own business into the ground the way he handles it right now. 

applied for a few restaurants nearby and i got an interview setup for tuesday already for an upscale restaurant in downtown. im excited because this will be my first real upscale restaurant im used to working in your typical casual dining restaurants but if i can get this job it will help me drastically to get more of where i want to be which is in fine dining and eventually working for michelin star restaurants. 

the great thing if i land this job is it's so close to my house i can literally walk it to work. 5 minute bus ride, no parking so i'd be forced to walk ot ride the bus or ride a bike. walking wise it's maybe a 20minute walk. 

went car shopping and dealership tried to screw us over on a used car. 16k price, 32k miles, 8k down with a $350 72mo payment plan new car of the same make and model but 2019 version instead of 2016 is $22k even another car new we were looking at was 18k. pretty sure my dads credit is fucked but still that amount aint worth it


----------



## raratt (May 11, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> went car shopping


Go to KBB.com, it will give you prices from a dealer and from a private party depending on your location.


----------



## Lethidox (May 11, 2019)

raratt said:


> Go to KBB.com, it will give you prices from a dealer and from a private party depending on your location.


yea that what my friend just told me i totally forgot about that. he didn't know his credit score i think he just knew it wasn't great and wanted to see the monthly costs for a ball park figure. plus he wanted to compare new cars to used ones for pricing wise. weird though how some new cars are almost as cheap as some used ones at around 30-34k miles.


----------



## ANC (May 11, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I scrubbed my kitchen floor, mopped twice, then I did a 20% bleach solution soak to brighten it up.... and it only looks marginally better. Next time I'm just dragging a wet wipe around with my foot. I tried shampooing the carpet a few weeks ago and it, also, did nothing noticeable, even though the water turned black. I still have to dust or vacuum my ceilings, stupid textured plaster catches every cat hair and piece of dust. I want to sand it smooth just not looking forward to covering 2 rooms in plastic and working overhead for a few hours, my neck hurts just thinking about it. Some single mother just stopped to look at the truck I'm selling. I know that cause she said how hard it was affording a car as a single mother at least a dozen times. No shit, cars are expensive. And her kid was a little smart mouth 13yo who kept saying he wanted a jeep, not a truck, and telling her she looked dumb in it. I wanted to backhand him into the side of the truck, so glad I never had kids.


I use Harpic toilet cleaner when I want a good reset, it even eats the dirt off the grout,


----------



## 420God (May 11, 2019)

Pretty sure I cracked a rib coughing, I'm not happy about it. I haven't felt pain like this in my life, it hurts to breathe. Currently have a wrap around my ribcage.


----------



## scumrot derelict (May 11, 2019)

fuck, that stung.....


----------



## too larry (May 11, 2019)

420God said:


> Pretty sure I cracked a rib coughing, I'm not happy about it. I haven't felt pain like this in my life, it hurts to breathe. Currently have a wrap around my ribcage.


Ouch. I've done that. At least I pulled the rib away from the muscle coughing. A shot at the ER and a beach towel tied as tight as I could get it was the only relief I could find. You learn not to cough when your throat tickles too.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 11, 2019)

420God said:


> Pretty sure I cracked a rib coughing, I'm not happy about it. I haven't felt pain like this in my life, it hurts to breathe. Currently have a wrap around my ribcage.


I've busted ribs both front and back plus split my sternum, none of which feels good & it takes what seems like forever to heal. Not much you can do above what you've already done other than 800 mg of Ibuprofen & a heating pad.



scumrot derelict said:


> View attachment 4332024
> View attachment 4332025
> fuck, that stung.....


Hey, I read that as an honest olive branch.
Did I not get it right?


----------



## Lethidox (May 11, 2019)

securing my old job for now so i got some sort of income rolling in. bosses are fairly nice, work is easy as shit. pay sucks but it's under the table would still be making more money then i did at the sushi place. it's close to my house as well 5-10min drive max usually drive is longer in the afternoon when i get off but it's meh.


----------



## scumrot derelict (May 11, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've busted ribs both front and back plus split my sternum, none of which feels good & it takes what seems like forever to heal. Not much you can do above what you've already done other than 800 mg of Ibuprofen & a heating pad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. Wrong. 

Pm me pls. Curious abt something.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 11, 2019)

420God said:


> Pretty sure I cracked a rib coughing, I'm not happy about it. I haven't felt pain like this in my life, it hurts to breathe. Currently have a wrap around my ribcage.


last summer I pulled a muscle in my lower back while coughing which led to 7 weeks of crippling sciatica -hope you're better soon


----------



## ANC (May 12, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> so i just did something that was a LONG time coming. i finally quit that sushi job. was just sick of being worked like a slave and getting yelled at for other peoples mistakes nor learning anything new because i was always forced to work on the sushi bar. also found it unfair that they have been making me do all the prep work before i finish with little to no help and the dishes yet when i come in to relieve someone else nothing is done. all that tied to shit benefits and shit hours and pay.
> 
> $12 an hour for that work wasn't worth it. could literally be a dish washer get paid $13 else where. in the end it's kind of burdens me because i have no income now but at the same time it's motivation to get a new job faster. i feel like it worked out for me because i got no car right now anyways and it's better for me to leave no when jobs are open due to summer season lots of people hiring compared to after summer. ontop of that i've already applied at quite a few places this morning 2 of which are not even a 20minute bus ride from my house and are pretty upscale. if i can land either of those 2 jobs i will be extremely happy because if i decide to leave i can say i have a more fine dining related experience. regardless where i work at now it's simply just an upgrade.
> 
> ...


They have this Asian dude at the one supermarket we support who just makes sushi... One day I saw people return some of the sushi, now I just shout at him to stop making raw sushi, when I walk past... I have never bought sushi from him.

the little fucker is now learning how to speak Afrikaans quite well too.


----------



## lokie (May 12, 2019)

ANC said:


> They have this Asian dude at the one supermarket we support who just makes sushi... One day I saw people return some of the sushi, now I just shout at him to stop making raw sushi, when I walk past... I have never bought sushi from him.
> 
> the little fucker is now learning how to speak Afrikaans quite well too.


How quick does he learn? Does he know any key, highbrow, negotiating phrases yet?

"Naaiers" Fuckers / Whores
Doos Cunt
Fok jou! Fuck you!
Ek gee nie 'n moer om nie I don't care a damn
jou ou naai you old hore
Etterkop! Pusshead!
Fokof Fuck off
nigger kaffir
Gaan naai 'n koei Go fuck a cow


This would seem to be particularly useful to indicate a deal is not likely to take place.











in a jar. lol






google pussy in a jar at your own peril.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 12, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> yea that what my friend just told me i totally forgot about that. he didn't know his credit score i think he just knew it wasn't great and wanted to see the monthly costs for a ball park figure. plus he wanted to compare new cars to used ones for pricing wise. weird though how some new cars are almost as cheap as some used ones at around 30-34k miles.


Credit Karma and Credit Sesame both will give you Equifax and TransUnion scores,(free).


----------



## BarnBuster (May 12, 2019)

420God said:


> Pretty sure I cracked a rib coughing, I'm not happy about it. I haven't felt pain like this in my life, it hurts to breathe. Currently have a wrap around my ribcage.


were you just sick with a cold or anything? make sure you don't have pleurisy.


----------



## Bareback (May 12, 2019)

Happy mother's day to all of mom's and mf's hope it's a good one.


----------



## 420God (May 12, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> were you just sick with a cold or anything? make sure you don't have pleurisy.


I was and that's what caused the coughing. I remember the exact moment it happened, I was sitting at the dining room table and turned to cough away from everyone, I was twisted funny in my chair when I felt a pop/crack and what felt like someone stab me in the side. It started getting better over the last few days but then it happened again last night, felt like I re-cracked it. I'll probably go in tomorrow and have it checked out.


----------



## ANC (May 12, 2019)

lokie said:


> How quick does he learn? Does he know any key, highbrow, negotiating phrases yet?
> 
> "Naaiers" Fuckers / Whores
> Doos Cunt
> ...


Some of those can get you prison time here...

But yes, he learns from the other workers so he knows some low brow language, no doubt.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 12, 2019)

420God said:


> I'll probably go in tomorrow and have it checked out.


FIFY


----------



## too larry (May 12, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Happy mother's day to all of mom's and mf's hope it's a good one.


I'd forgot. Today caps a week long, town wide yard sale in Damascus VA. Next weekend is Trail Days. Hiker Trash will outnumber residents by about 2 to 1. Wish I could be there.







Another late night/early morning for me. I'm getting too old for this shit. There will be down period this afternoon where I should be able to get a nap. I'll be too late getting off work to camp tonight.


----------



## raratt (May 12, 2019)

I HAVE to finish culling the peaches off my tree today, I did some random culling before but the peaches are about the size of golfballs now and in a month or so will be ripe. Time to drag out the ladder, which is fun on a hill.


----------



## Lethidox (May 12, 2019)

ANC said:


> They have this Asian dude at the one supermarket we support who just makes sushi... One day I saw people return some of the sushi, now I just shout at him to stop making raw sushi, when I walk past... I have never bought sushi from him.
> 
> the little fucker is now learning how to speak Afrikaans quite well too.


lol yea depends where you live i know a lot of people hate sushi they don't like raw fish. working at the supermarket making food and a restaurant is different work styles though restaurant workers have to be fast. with my boss he is pretty much yelling at you 6 hours of the shift every single day saying "DO THIS DO THAT!" WHY YOU NO DO THIS!, WORK FASTER!. he once told my coworker "why are you so lazy! look at him ( me ) he works hard. next day that coworker quit. he's not as strict as some japanese chefs i worked for but he is up there lots of people can't work under that type of pressure eventually they loathe going to work especially if there is nothing there for them like pay. everything was actually great until 2 of the managers at my location quit then we were forced to work with my boss and thats when everything went downhill people quitting like flies every single month 1-2 people leaving. 

my friend and this guy i was working with works at whole foods. i know my friend is fast i used to go to culinary school with her and worked with her she can manage her own but the guy naw he is so damn slow he is doing things at his own pace and despite it looks good he's making customers basically wait 20+ minutes for a single roll that takes 2minutes tops to make.


----------



## ANC (May 12, 2019)

Yeah man, I worked corporate, I know real sushi.
I can't stomach this shit with the fake crab sticks etc.


----------



## raratt (May 12, 2019)

2 gallons culled, I'm guessing 3-4 more left. Had to give my back a break, make us some smokes, and cook us Brunch. I think smoked brats with eggs and hash browns.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 12, 2019)

raratt said:


> 2 gallons culled, I'm guessing 3-4 more left. Had to give my back a break, make us some smokes, and cook us Brunch. I think smoked brats with eggs and hash browns.


We train the wildlife to do labor in my hood.


(effer's)


----------



## raratt (May 12, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> We train the wildlife to do labor in my hood.
> View attachment 4332328
> 
> (effer's)


My tree was that size once. I have it topped at about 10' now.


----------



## Lethidox (May 12, 2019)

checked up on my babies and damn they are growing into fine young women. 

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/390404674219409410/577231924410712077/20190512_102550.jpg

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/390404674219409410/577231969037975582/20190512_102600.jpg

those are 3gal fabric pots not entirely sure on the diameter but i am pretty sure the diameter on the trays are 12in on bottoms of course. you can easily see how wide they have gotten already exceeding the 12inches with no heads present still. almost a month old so i think they will start budding soon. i think i honestly need to fuck with the giant varieties. after these imma grow another type of flower i think. this growing shit got me hooked like a crack addict


----------



## tyler.durden (May 12, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> checked up on my babies and damn they are growing into fine young women.
> 
> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/390404674219409410/577231924410712077/20190512_102550.jpg
> 
> ...



That's some strange looking weed. Which strain???


----------



## raratt (May 12, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> That's some strange looking weed. Which strain???


Hawaiian Helianthus.


----------



## Lethidox (May 12, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> That's some strange looking weed. Which strain???


haha they sunflowers. dwarf variety called "little becka" by burpee. pretty sure they got a different name but they are supposed to be bi colored sunflowers. think red and yellow but i've been reading some people grow bi colored sunflowers and they don't show the second colors so they just look like regular sunflowers. took a break from growing weed have a surplus


----------



## raratt (May 12, 2019)

Only two more gallons of culls, less than I thought. Next time I climb up on the ladder in the peach I will get some reward for my effort.


----------



## Lethidox (May 12, 2019)

raratt said:


> Hawaiian Helianthus.


fr.. lmfao gonna start breeding these things make my own strain. i think the hawaiian flower is hibiscus got um growing everywhere like weeds but the overall plants are ugly imo the flowers are nice but i don't care for how they grow. we got a bunch of plumeria's as well at our house but the tree's are ugly as well and the ones we got and super small they are all potted thats why so they never really bloom.


----------



## raratt (May 12, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> hibiscus


My Avatar is a Hibiscus we keep in a pot and bring in during the winter, too cold here for it. They grow wild on Guam also, the red ones.


----------



## xtsho (May 12, 2019)




----------



## Lethidox (May 12, 2019)

raratt said:


> My Avatar is a Hibiscus we keep in a pot and bring in during the winter, too cold here for it. They grow wild on Guam also, the red ones.


lol damn i didn't notice that until now lmfao yea it is that one looks nice though unless you edited the pic. the ones i mostly see here are single colored only typically red, yellow, and orange. the flowers are nice imo i just hate how the plants grow bushes. we have some outside of our house which acts as a border. runs majority of our houses length i'd guess about 50-60 feet. they rarely bloom though because my grandpa always trims them. 

i dont think ours blooms because my grandpa really doesn't fertilize this plants he just plants them in the ground, water and thats it. doesn't amend the soil or anything. our soil is really bad quality though. im trying to get my compost going to help work on that again used to compost and spread my compost around the garden every month with 3 bins going.


----------



## Lethidox (May 12, 2019)

xtsho said:


>


you just smoke them fully or pre boiled um? we usually boil our ribs before smoking pretty tender at the end but i think flavor is lost by boiling it


----------



## DustyDuke (May 12, 2019)

Not going to work today I’m owed money no pay no lay (bricks lol I know what your thinking) and I have to repair some fences, wash my car and few other boring jobs around the home.


----------



## xtsho (May 12, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> you just smoke them fully or pre boiled um? we usually boil our ribs before smoking pretty tender at the end but i think flavor is lost by boiling it


I smoke them fully at a low temp. 225 F is what I do.. Never boil meat prior to smoking. You take away flavor and the fat that you want to keep the meat moist while smoking. I've boiled things like chicken thighs before barbecuing because they can get dry on the outside before the inside is thoroughly done but I use a broth with garlic and other seasonings to do it in so I'm adding flavor not taking it away. 

I use the 3 - 2 -1 method. Smoke for three hours at 225 F, wrap in foil for two, then out of the foil for another hour. 

I slathered them with mustard and then rubbed them down last night with a variation of Meatheads Memphis dust. I brushed them with honey before they went in the smoker. Then I baste them with barbecue sauce for the last hour out of the foil. I don't get fancy with the sauce. I've found that plain old original Bulls eye taste just fine. I played around with making my own sauce and while it was good maybe a little better it wasn't worth the effort. I get Bull's Eye by the gallon at Smart Food Service for $13. I don't care for all those expensive designer sauces out there. They're like cannabis specific nutes. Overpriced and not necessarily that good. I personally like just a dry rubbed rib with maybe some sauce on the side but everyone else seems to like a sweeter saucy rib so I use honey and sauce in the smoking process. They're still damn good but a savory dry smoked rib is my favorite.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 12, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> you just smoke them fully or pre boiled um? we usually boil our ribs before smoking pretty tender at the end but i think flavor is lost by boiling it


I’ve never boiled ribs just low and slow and it pulls of the bone with ease plus I normally re glaze on the hour mmmmmmmm ribs


----------



## xtsho (May 12, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Not going to work today I’m owed money no pay no lay (bricks lol I know what your thinking) and I have to repair some fences, wash my car and few other boring jobs around the home.


I was a Hoddie for two years. Hardest job I've ever done in my entire life. But I'm glad I did it. Made me realize what work really is and made me decide I didn't want to do that kind of work. Enter Microsoft and Cisco. Got my MCSE CCNA and some other certs and haven't looked back. That was 1999. But I have the utmost respect for those doing that kind of hard work to make a living. And at the end of the day I was always proud of myself for the work I did. Many people couldn't do that kind of physically demanding work.


----------



## raratt (May 12, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> edited the pic


Nope, that's how she is, I think I picked it up from Lowes or HD. Wife is growing a plumeria and we have two pineapple plants.


----------



## raratt (May 12, 2019)

xtsho said:


> Bull's Eye


Stubbs is my favorite, I don't like a vinegar or sweet based sauce. My dry rub still has some brown sugar in it. I make that myself and tweak it depending on how hot I want it. Edit, I also spray with a mixture of olive oil and apple cider to keep them moist until I put sauce on them. Chamorro marinated ribs and chicken on the grill is another of our favorites.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 12, 2019)

Yeah hard work I’ll only give Bricklaying 4-5 years more or my body will got to shit. The money is good though. I get $1.20 a brick and can lay an average of 600 a day I have a business partner who matches my skills and we have an apprentice and labourer. The apprentice covers the labourer and himself so moneys fantastic but getting the money is another story


----------



## xtsho (May 12, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Yeah hard work I’ll only give Bricklaying 4-5 years more or my body will got to shit. The money is good though. I get $1.20 a brick and can lay an average of 600 a day I have a business partner who matches my skills and we have an apprentice and labourer. The apprentice covers the labourer and himself so moneys fantastic but getting the money is another story


There is good money in it but it will take a toll on your body. But you have to get the money. I never had a problem with the guy I worked for. He paid in cash every week under the table. This was decades ago and all the guys I worked with have had shoulder or back surgeries and are pretty beat up. I'm still wakeboarding in my fifties.


----------



## pikachuriu (May 12, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> No. Wrong.
> 
> Pm me pls. Curious abt something.


Well, what did you find out? Better be good.


----------



## lokie (May 12, 2019)

raratt said:


> Nope, that's how she is, I think I picked it up from Lowes or HD. Wife is growing a plumeria and we have two pineapple plants.


I grew pineapples in my front yard in FL. 

They looked nice. Although not as sweet as Dole I didn't really expect them to be as I never catered to them other than to plant 
and pick.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 12, 2019)

xtsho said:


> There is good money in it but it will take a toll on your body. But you have to get the money. I never had a problem with the guy I worked for. He paid in cash every week under the table. This was decades ago and all the guys I worked with have had shoulder or back surgeries and are pretty beat up. I'm still wakeboarding in my fifties.


Yeah I dirt bike ride every two weeks plus being smart and doing stretching and stomach and back exercises help a lot I do it for 20 mins every morning. Back then when you did it exercising was laughed at, at least where I’m from. We call that generation the hunch backs. I’m in good nick but only 35. I’m already at school I’ll be moving into an office job once my house is paid off which I’m hoping is before I’m 40 but I’m going back to school to take a pay cut lol but like you say can’t make money with a torn up body


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 12, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> We train the wildlife to do labor in my hood.
> View attachment 4332328
> 
> (effer's)


Want me to move this to the Defoliation thread ? : )


----------



## doublejj (May 12, 2019)

went to visit Lone Oak Farm today....


----------



## doublejj (May 12, 2019)

This is how I feel when I go visit the farms.....


----------



## Singlemalt (May 12, 2019)

doublejj said:


> went to visit Lone Oak Farm today....
> View attachment 4332443
> 
> View attachment 4332445


You have an escapee hiding lower left in pic






Edit: This is a 12 hr long sound effect, yes 12 hours neener neener


----------



## doublejj (May 12, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> You have an escapee hiding lower left in pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Singlemalt (May 12, 2019)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4332479


LOL


----------



## too larry (May 12, 2019)

lokie said:


> I grew pineapples in my front yard in FL.
> 
> They looked nice. Although not as sweet as Dole I didn't really expect them to be as I never catered to them other than to plant
> and pick.


I've grown a few. Here at work we've harvested 2 or 3 pineapples. It takes a couple of years. You have to cover them if it gets down in the 20's. I've had a few at home too, but have a harder time keeping them alive. Between cold and dry weather I've never had one live long enough to make a fruit.


----------



## raratt (May 12, 2019)

too larry said:


> I've grown a few. Here at work we've harvested 2 or 3 pineapples. It takes a couple of years. You have to cover them if it gets down in the 20's. I've had a few at home too, but have a harder time keeping them alive. Between cold and dry weather I've never had one live long enough to make a fruit.


The flower on them is actually very pretty.


----------



## ANC (May 12, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 12, 2019)

raratt said:


> The flower on them is actually very pretty.


Yeah, but you ever been in a field of them in flops & shorts?

You leave bleeding.


----------



## Lethidox (May 12, 2019)

xtsho said:


> I smoke them fully at a low temp. 225 F is what I do.. Never boil meat prior to smoking. You take away flavor and the fat that you want to keep the meat moist while smoking. I've boiled things like chicken thighs before barbecuing because they can get dry on the outside before the inside is thoroughly done but I use a broth with garlic and other seasonings to do it in so I'm adding flavor not taking it away.
> 
> I use the 3 - 2 -1 method. Smoke for three hours at 225 F, wrap in foil for two, then out of the foil for another hour.
> 
> I slathered them with mustard and then rubbed them down last night with a variation of Meatheads Memphis dust. I brushed them with honey before they went in the smoker. Then I baste them with barbecue sauce for the last hour out of the foil. I don't get fancy with the sauce. I've found that plain old original Bulls eye taste just fine. I played around with making my own sauce and while it was good maybe a little better it wasn't worth the effort. I get Bull's Eye by the gallon at Smart Food Service for $13. I don't care for all those expensive designer sauces out there. They're like cannabis specific nutes. Overpriced and not necessarily that good. I personally like just a dry rubbed rib with maybe some sauce on the side but everyone else seems to like a sweeter saucy rib so I use honey and sauce in the smoking process. They're still damn good but a savory dry smoked rib is my favorite.


nice yea we boil ours usually because we usually don't got the time to be smoking them for that long. i always wanted to get into smoking/bbqing though you don't see a whole lot of people here in Hawaii smoking/bbqing like that. imma try in the future make some ribs usually when my dad makes um the ribs are tough as shit and they taste like straight up smoke like your taking shots of liquid smoke lol.



raratt said:


> Nope, that's how she is, I think I picked it up from Lowes or HD. Wife is growing a plumeria and we have two pineapple plants.


nice we got a pineapple plant or had one not sure where the hell it went. i got a few ideas of what i want to do next. im looking at bonsai's and then im looking at some fruit tree's. papaya's grow crazy here but they are easy to grow


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 13, 2019)

The sun came out briefly on Saturday morning so we went exploring Hamilton Ontario. Nice place to visit when you're far away from all the steel plants.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 13, 2019)

April showers bring May... showers  This is starting to get stupid.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 13, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> April showers bring May... showers  This is starting to get stupid.
> 
> View attachment 4332651


We're seeing some of the same... @raratt is gonna be pissed 
 
SH420


----------



## lokie (May 13, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> April showers bring May... showers  This is starting to get stupid.
> 
> View attachment 4332651


Can you swim?


----------



## BarnBuster (May 13, 2019)

Weather is typical here in the Midwest. Not guerrilla growing this year but all this wet really brings out the slugs.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 13, 2019)

Misery loves company. Good to know we're not alone in this. We're going to go to union beach in New Jersey next weekend to escape the rain. 

@lokie May need an ark soon. I should start working on my carpentry skills.


----------



## raratt (May 13, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> gonna be pissed


I'm OK with it. The veggie gardens are all tilled and planted pretty much.


----------



## raratt (May 13, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You leave bleeding.


No, but I have to move them into the house in the fall. They are right up there with Pampas Grass as far as hacksaw leaves.


----------



## raratt (May 13, 2019)

ANC said:


>


I found a nest up in the peach tree. I think it was from the scrub jays we have. Unfortunately I think the Raven's found it and had a meal because it was empty.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 13, 2019)

raratt said:


> I found a nest up in the peach tree. I think it was from the scrub jays we have. Unfortunately I think the Raven's found it and had a meal because it was empty.


You have any doves there? I have a resident nesting pair, working on their third nest this season. The first,including eggs, was in an untrimmed palm tree and ravaged by the scrub jays. They built a second nest underneath the overhang on a window AC; that got ravaged by crows. Now they are building one in a large overgrown rose bush. They are running out of time for this season.


----------



## raratt (May 13, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> any doves


Both kinds, the native ones and the great big eurasian ringneck ones. They are an invasive species and have no limit on them during hunting season. You'd get a heck of a lot more meat from them at least.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 13, 2019)

ok it's offical, i hate mondays, weekends are to short....ugh....

It's 58F and a wakey wakey.........high is gonna be in the lower 80's today....

Coffee is up and hot, first cup poured

Hope everyone had a happy mother's day, i know Mrs Budman did......she was a happy girl in the pool floating around. She ate poor mans ribs with a bake potato.......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 13, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> ok it's offical, i hate mondays, weekends are to short....ugh....
> 
> It's 58F and a wakey wakey.........high is gonna be in the lower 80's today....
> 
> ...


The Mrs and I split a big rib eye & had king crab + a small loaded baked tater for dinner.
Made her eggs benny w/ hollandaise for breakfast.
I cooked & cleaned - she ate & lounged around.
Happy wife.


----------



## raratt (May 13, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Happy wife.


That brings fringe benefits.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 13, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The Mrs and I split a big rib eye & had king crab + a small loaded baked tater for dinner.
> Made her eggs benny w/ hollandaise for breakfast.
> I cooked & cleaned - she ate & lounged around.
> Happy wife.


nice...

i set Mrs Budman up at the pool.....gave her a cold 6 pack, and some space tomato, told her to relax. Had also her 2 daughters there for a time along with all the grand kids. Later that evening i pulled out the poor mans ribs and the potatos and cooked them them up for her.........she had a good day i would think.....she was a happy girl by the end of the night and the plate was finished....


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2019)

I had a terrific Mother's Day, of course just standing upright would have been terrific after almost 2 solid weeks of trimming that shit.

My kid came up and took me to K-Bob the AYCE Korean BBQ and the food was excellent as usual. We ate meat until we could not eat anymore. Then we went for dessert to the local Gelato place and they bought frou frou coffee and gelato, both excellent. Then it was off to the local pool hall for hours of pool and a pitcher of beer.

They even bought me a present; fitbit charge 3. So after finally letting go of my wrist watch I'm wearing a wrist watch AGAIN HOORAY! Best of all it will tattle on my walking the dogs or not, my working out or not, my swimming or, well you get the picture and best of all, just how much time I spend only moving my wrists on RIU. I'm beginning to eye my kid with suspicion. There could be a plot afoot.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 13, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I had a terrific Mother's Day, of course just standing upright would have been terrific after almost 2 solid weeks of trimming that shit.
> 
> My kid came up and took me to K-Bob the AYCE Korean BBQ and the food was excellent as usual. We ate meat until we could not eat anymore. Then we went for dessert to the local Gelato place and they bought frou frou coffee and gelato, both excellent. Then it was off to the local pool hall for hours of pool and a pitcher of beer.
> 
> They even bought me a present; fitbit charge 3. So after finally letting go of my wrist watch I'm wearing a wrist watch AGAIN HOORAY! Best of all it will tattle on my walking the dogs or not, my working out or not, my swimming or, well you get the picture and best of all, just how much time I spend only moving my wrists on RIU. I'm beginning to eye my kid with suspicion. There could be a plot afoot.


Put it on an osculating fan in your garden for a few hours per day and you're golden unless it's using gps.


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Put it on an osculating fan in your garden for a few hours per day and you're golden unless it's using gps.


Ahhh I'd kiss you too,  you're a sweetie, unless you mean where two curves meet? 

PS Off to read if it has gps

Edited to add: It uses the gps in my phone. No way I can get around not having my phone with me. More thinking required, I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Put it on an osculating fan in your garden for a few hours per day and you're golden unless it's using gps.


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhh I'd kiss you too  you're a sweetie unless you mean where two curves meet?
> 
> PS Off to read if it has gps


I'm sure many RIUnians would like to kiss her where two curves meet


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 13, 2019)

yes... yes that's what I meant lol. I'd blame it on autocorrect, but I spelled it that way.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 13, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 13, 2019)

well the local mockingbirds are having fun playing in the trees. Also found so siccor tails playing. Male red birds are brighter or it could be my eyes......


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 13, 2019)

You could turn off location services on your phone while you're using it. 

My parents went to visit my brother in Ottawa for the weekend so we got out of going to a busy restaurant this year. My partner is Polish and they celebrate mother's day on the 26th of May regardless of what day of the week it falls on. Kind of a screw job for Polish moms when it lands on a weekday.


----------



## ANC (May 13, 2019)

Mothers day is a newish invention, I think it started 3 or 4 years after my grandfather was born.


----------



## raratt (May 13, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> two curves meet?


Motorboating.


curious2garden said:


> suggestions.


Faraday Cage.


----------



## raratt (May 13, 2019)

cannabineer said:


>


I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 13, 2019)

ANC said:


> Mothers day is a newish invention, I think it started 3 or 4 years after my grandfather was born.


https://www.cnn.com/2019/05/12/us/mothers-day-anna-jarvis-founder-trnd/index.html

*The woman who invented Mother's Day came to hate it*


----------



## raratt (May 13, 2019)

Lost a brother in law this morning. Of course it wasn't the one I would like to see drop off the face of the earth. Mike was a bigot and a homophobe but I get it because of him being raised by his grandparents who were that way. He was straight forward at least and wasn't a self centered liar like the other one. They found cancer a couple months ago, gave him a year max, then he had a stroke. He was a few years older than I am.


----------



## Lethidox (May 13, 2019)

raratt said:


> Lost a brother in law this morning. Of course it wasn't the one I would like to see drop off the face of the earth. Mike was a bigot and a homophobe but I get it because of him being raised by his grandparents who were that way. He was straight forward at least and wasn't a self centered liar like the other one. They found cancer a couple months ago, gave him a year max, then he had a stroke. He was a few years older than I am.


sorry for your loss


----------



## BudmanTX (May 13, 2019)

raratt said:


> Lost a brother in law this morning. Of course it wasn't the one I would like to see drop off the face of the earth. Mike was a bigot and a homophobe but I get it because of him being raised by his grandparents who were that way. He was straight forward at least and wasn't a self centered liar like the other one. They found cancer a couple months ago, gave him a year max, then he had a stroke. He was a few years older than I am.


sorry to hear this man....my condonlences.......


----------



## jerryb73 (May 13, 2019)

ANC said:


> Mothers day is a newish invention, I think it started 3 or 4 years after my grandfather was born.


http://www.americaslibrary.gov/jb/jazz/jb_jazz_mother_1.html

May 9th 1914


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 13, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2019/05/12/us/mothers-day-anna-jarvis-founder-trnd/index.html
> 
> *The woman who invented Mother's Day came to hate it*


"Jarvis died in a sanitarium in 1948" She sounds like a nasty person. I always gave my grandmother a mother's day card and flowers.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 13, 2019)

raratt said:


> Lost a brother in law this morning. Of course it wasn't the one I would like to see drop off the face of the earth. Mike was a bigot and a homophobe but I get it because of him being raised by his grandparents who were that way. He was straight forward at least and wasn't a self centered liar like the other one. They found cancer a couple months ago, gave him a year max, then he had a stroke. He was a few years older than I am.


I'm sorry for your loss my friend.
Unfortunately we all get to wear those shoes one day.


----------



## ANC (May 13, 2019)

Had my daughter at a ear nose and throat specialist today.. Yeah, our medical system works that fast if you have a medical insurance of some sort.

He says he might be able to salvage the situation with simple grommets and removing her adenoids... we are scheduled for surgery next Wednesday.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 13, 2019)

ANC said:


> Had my daughter at a ear nose and throat specialist today.. Yeah, our medical system works that fast if you have a medical insurance of some sort.
> 
> He says he might be able to salvage the situation with simple grommets and removing her adenoids... we are scheduled for surgery next Wednesday.


Great news - fingers crossed all works out well for her.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 13, 2019)

ANC said:


> Had my daughter at a ear nose and throat specialist today.. Yeah, our medical system works that fast if you have a medical insurance of some sort.
> 
> He says he might be able to salvage the situation with simple grommets and removing her adenoids... we are scheduled for surgery next Wednesday.


very nice news.......


----------



## raratt (May 13, 2019)

ANC said:


> adenoids


My son was on the table to have his taken out when they found out he has a partially cleft palate, the operation would have caused swallowing problems. He still has a tube in one ear.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 13, 2019)

Condonlences raratt


----------



## Singlemalt (May 13, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> "Jarvis died in a sanitarium in 1948" She sounds like a nasty person. I always gave my grandmother a mother's day card and flowers.


She became unhinged at what Mother's Day became, was arrested many times due to violent protests. She was committed to the nuthouse due to "psychiatric troubles". Ironically, her bills for care were largely paid by florists and gift card printers.


----------



## ANC (May 13, 2019)

I'm not too worried about the grommets, I had those 3 times as a kid.


----------



## ANC (May 13, 2019)

Thought the builders would like this.


----------



## Lethidox (May 13, 2019)

got a 2nd interview in the same location as the first all within 5 minute bus ride from my house and lucky for me those buses run fast if i were to take the bus to my sushi job i'd be waiting 20-30minutes for a bus with this one im waiting 10-15minutes max and i can catch 2 different ones not just 1. downside of this area is it is a must to take alternative transportation. i can't drive because the area has no parking it's all paid parking costing $20-30 at least per day times that by 5 days a week it adds up real quick. if i can park a bike somewhere or inside of the restaurant i'd do that no need to wait for the bus and overal bikes are cheaper plus i can get home just as fast. idk yet though i aint got either jobs but hoping i get one of um at least.

my dad got an offer to buy back my moms old car we got it for free from her boss but he is offering us to buy it. would be dirt cheap most likely idk what the price he is asking but it's up to my dad. he has the money now so everything is just all on him. the issue with him though is he is looking at unrealistic prices. he wants a car 30k or under miles costing about $10-12k unless the person is moving off island and doesn't want to ship there car no way in hell you gonna find a car for that price and even so im sure a dealership would offer them more.

fed my worms yesterday but idk i didn't see much worms hoping they didn't die off again no fucking way they could survive in a dried out pot for so long and when given a better environment die off. the compost is starting to smell fruity though i put in mostly fruits and tea and coffee. we got some dragon fruit in the freezer nobody has used for idk how many months now im planning to give to them. then a shit load of mangoes as well. the food doesn't seem to disappear very quickly about 2 weeks but that could just be because the population is low for now


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2019)

raratt said:


> Lost a brother in law this morning. Of course it wasn't the one I would like to see drop off the face of the earth. Mike was a bigot and a homophobe but I get it because of him being raised by his grandparents who were that way. He was straight forward at least and wasn't a self centered liar like the other one. They found cancer a couple months ago, gave him a year max, then he had a stroke. He was a few years older than I am.


Sorry for your loss  I couldn't find the emoticon where I hug you and pat you on the back while looking sad but that's what I meant. Sometimes there are no words. It is times like this I wonder if there is some kind of asshole immunization against death.


----------



## ANC (May 13, 2019)

what she said, I get awkward around shit like this.


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2019)

ANC said:


> Had my daughter at a ear nose and throat specialist today.. Yeah, our medical system works that fast if you have a medical insurance of some sort.
> 
> He says he might be able to salvage the situation with simple grommets and removing her adenoids... we are scheduled for surgery next Wednesday.


The myringotomy tubes usually spit out on their own, hurrah. If kids could hold still they wouldn't even need a general for those. But there is no danger even with a general. They breath the kids down with sevoflurane or isoflurane it's quick and they come up fast with no hangover. 

Unfortunately since they want to remove her adenoids they can get pukey and they need to hold her there for a bit. They use suction bovies for this, wonderfully safe, and fast. Good choice they are not taking her tonsils. Sounds like her doctor is doing a good job. Was this the ENT surgeon who will be doing the procedure? Make sure you let me know she's ok. I'll be thinking of you guys.


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2019)

ANC said:


> what she said, I get awkward around shit like this.


Me too, I usually stuff my hoof down my throat hence why I try to convey my sympathy with a mournful glance and pat on the back or a hug. It took some negative customer feedback to elicit that response from me.


----------



## ANC (May 13, 2019)

yes, it is a youngish doc, looked younger than me at least.... but very confident and good with children, and his wife does the anaesthesia.


----------



## ANC (May 13, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Me too, I usually stuff my hoof down my throat hence why I try to convey my sympathy with a mournful glance and pat on the back or a hug. It took some negative customer feedback to elicit that response from me.


I'm a crier... so I just keep a low profile


----------



## Grandpapy (May 13, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> The myringotomy tubes usually spit out on their own, hurrah. If kids could hold still they wouldn't even need a general for those.


Spoken like the Intern in '65 on graveyard shift at Wilford Hall AFMC. 
I remember an Ice bath, dark hallway, gurney, swinging doors, Big, Tall dark shadow approaching, parents nowhere in sight, Strong hands turning my head, some weight on my upper body, everything going white, coming to, exhausted. Mine came out on it's own after a few days.

Somethings stay with you for life!!


----------



## Lethidox (May 13, 2019)

fed my sunflowers and surprised they are starting to gain some height now. they are starting to soak up water real quick as well think last time i watered them was on saturday. being lazy dont feel like ironing my clothes for tomorrow. i think i just need to iron my pants i have a spare shirt that is ironed already. its hot as fuck today as well 88F with 62% humidity says outside is 91F


----------



## too larry (May 13, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> ok it's offical, i hate mondays, weekends are to short....ugh....
> 
> It's 58F and a wakey wakey.........high is gonna be in the lower 80's today....
> 
> ...


Since my Tuesday night has dropped off the calendar, Monday night is the start of my time off. For now I'm back to two nights off a week. At least three weeks of the month anyway.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 13, 2019)

too larry said:


> Since my Tuesday night has dropped off the calendar, Monday night is the start of my time off. For now I'm back to two nights off a week. At least three weeks of the month anyway.


Well, happy Monday then. Lol


----------



## BudmanTX (May 13, 2019)

too larry said:


> Since my Tuesday night has dropped off the calendar, Monday night is the start of my time off. For now I'm back to two nights off a week. At least three weeks of the month anyway.


I don't get many days off......primarily i get a half day saturday, all day sunday.......i get one vacation a year..........


----------



## too larry (May 13, 2019)

Another garden day. Got the corn plowed and hoed, even though it was too wet. Cleaned all the briars out of last year's pepper trench, added a dump bed of mushroom compost, and transplanted in 8 or 9 Heirloom Rainbow Tomatoes. {is that really old LGBT 'maters?} Also raked up a dump bed of pinestraw, but didn't get it spread before I turned into a pumpkin.

Did not get a picture of the new transplants, but there are blooms on the kiddie pool Pruden's Purples.


----------



## too larry (May 13, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Well, happy Monday then. Lol





BudmanTX said:


> I don't get many days off......primarily i get a half day saturday, all day sunday.......i get one vacation a year..........


I get far more rest at work, but working so many nights a week puts a limit on what I can get done at the house. Week days when I'm working, I have to hit the shower by 2 o'clock. Hard to get anything done after lunch.


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Spoken like the Intern in '65 on graveyard shift at Wilford Hall AFMC.
> I remember an Ice bath, dark hallway, gurney, swinging doors, Big, Tall dark shadow approaching, parents nowhere in sight, Strong hands turning my head, some weight on my upper body, everything going white, coming to, exhausted. Mine came out on it's own after a few days.
> 
> Somethings stay with you for life!!


Oh my Wilford Hall was the big guns, at least back then. Were you running a really high fever? Everything else sounds about right except for the ice bath, we didn't bathe you in the OR just preps and we didn't even bother to prep for tubes or T&As (not those T&As), non-sterile procedure.


----------



## raratt (May 13, 2019)

Thank you Windows 10 for the update on my laptop today that has caused it to not boot anymore. I haven't been on my desktop in forever. Being on this one makes me realize how much I need new glasses, I keep bumping up the font size.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 13, 2019)

My business partner broke his leg riding his bike. Now I have to trial some tradesmen and generally 1 in 20 are worth keeping around
@Lethidox im probably like that Japanese bloke you worked for hahahahaha 
I hate hiring people I liked my bubble I was in


----------



## ANC (May 13, 2019)

Yeah, I'd rather work a little harder than have to nag at people for not doing shit properly.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 13, 2019)

O and I made jewellery with my kids for a Mother’s Day present bracelet, necklace and earrings (took me ages). Turns out my Mrs is allergic to nickel and has infected ears and a red as neck hahahahahaha. I shouldn’t laugh but hahahahaha. 
She didn’t even know “I only wear white gold” she said o the poor dear she’s had it hard.


----------



## ANC (May 13, 2019)

I have never seen my wife wear gold..She is the kind of pale it just doesn't match well with. she has some white gold though.


----------



## Lethidox (May 13, 2019)

tired as shit again. idk what happened but i laid down and just ktfo lol. woke up everyone gone and i made a sandwich. find out it's my sisters bday today which i thought had passed thinking it was in march. so going to dinner i think. not feeling like getting dressed to go out though. trying to wash my pants for tomorrows interview and i washed it 1 time already but there are tons of cum stains on it. i put in those washer scents looks like pellets you just put it in the washer makes it smell real good but it stained my pants lol so im rewashing those. 

getting anxiety for tomorrows interview though. going to suck starting at square 1 again but hey better pay, closer location, etc it will all be worth it in the end. biggest part i hate about starting a new job is 1. idk when the fuck payday is 2. on my first few days usually they throw me in the fire. they expect me to work my station alone not knowing wtf im doing.


----------



## Lethidox (May 13, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> O and I made jewellery with my kids for a Mother’s Day present bracelet, necklace and earrings (took me ages). Turns out my Mrs is allergic to nickel and has infected ears and a red as neck hahahahahaha. I shouldn’t laugh but hahahahaha.
> She didn’t even know “I only wear white gold” she said o the poor dear she’s had it hard.


lol damn.. it is kinda funny though. i think i read somewhere that quite a few people are allergic to nickel thats why a lot of these jewelers will say "nickel free" i seen this a lot idk if you got social media but they had there little ghetto ass jewelry shops on facebook live kinda like watching those old school shopping channels "call in now get your jewelry limited stock!" bs. shit was pretty entertaining imo but that stuff went downhill quick.


----------



## Lethidox (May 13, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> My business partner broke his leg riding his bike. Now I have to trial some tradesmen and generally 1 in 20 are worth keeping around
> @Lethidox im probably like that Japanese bloke you worked for hahahahaha
> I hate hiring people I liked my bubble I was in


he hires people but people don't want to show up the days/hours and pay just aint worth it anyone with job experience knows it's more suited for like highschool students or college student job. he also disliked hiring local managers all the managers were from Japan. i think it's because he pays them dirt cheap, and gets to yell at them. he gets off by paying them dirt cheap because they are from Japan they can't just up and leave well actually they could but yea i guess they dont know what they are getting into at first. my boss straight up going to run his business into the ground one day. only way he is making money is by paying as close to minimum as he can get away with. minimum here is $10.10 that is still too low most people paying $13+ starting


----------



## DustyDuke (May 13, 2019)

Yeah I’m not that bad then I pay $10 an hour above award rate which $30 an hour (everything is crazy expensive here though). I do expect people to go as hard as I do. I get paid per brick so if they ain’t laying I am going backwards.


----------



## lokie (May 14, 2019)

ANC said:


> I have never seen my wife wear gold..She is the kind of pale it just doesn't match well with. she has some white gold though.


It's been more than 20 years since I presented my wife with jewelry.

More than a few precious metal and gemstone pieces have been lost.

Rings and earrings were bad enough to lose. 
I made the decision not to buy _any_ more jewelry the day I was told the 
second tennis bracelet had been lost. 
1 diamond and 1 emerald. POOF!! 

She has never asked me about not getting more as gifts and I don't bring it up either.


----------



## ANC (May 14, 2019)

Yeah, my wife has never had grownup jewellery, once we got burgled and the guy just pushed her jewellery aside not taking anything.
I do buy her stuff, but things she likes like amulets and things made from crystals. I don't think she'd be impressed by a diamond.


----------



## ANC (May 14, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> tired as shit again. idk what happened but i laid down and just ktfo lol. woke up everyone gone and i made a sandwich. find out it's my sisters bday today which i thought had passed thinking it was in march. so going to dinner i think. not feeling like getting dressed to go out though. trying to wash my pants for tomorrows interview and i washed it 1 time already but there are tons of cum stains on it. i put in those washer scents looks like pellets you just put it in the washer makes it smell real good but it stained my pants lol so im rewashing those.
> 
> getting anxiety for tomorrows interview though. going to suck starting at square 1 again but hey better pay, closer location, etc it will all be worth it in the end. biggest part i hate about starting a new job is 1. idk when the fuck payday is 2. on my first few days usually they throw me in the fire. they expect me to work my station alone not knowing wtf im doing.


Look up some shit on google on how to do interviews


----------



## DustyDuke (May 14, 2019)

My mrs loves crystals and stones, she married the wrong guy if she wants diamonds. Well I got here a diamond engagement ring and she has one necklace with a horse shoe pendent with like little ones. Most of her necklaces are like crystals in raw form with feathers and crap. If it’s a good luck charm in any culture she will buy three and wear it lol


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2019)

lokie said:


> It's been more than 20 years since I presented my wife with jewelry.
> 
> More than a few precious metal and gemstone pieces have been lost.
> 
> ...


I hate jewelry. I'm allergic to flowers. I dislike gifts of most types. The greatest gift to me is if I ask you to do something (which is pretty damn rare), please just fucking do it NOW. The rest of the time leave me alone and we are good.


----------



## cannabineer (May 14, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Yeah I’m not that bad then I pay $10 an hour above award rate which $30 an hour (everything is crazy expensive here though). I do expect people to go as hard as I do. I get paid per brick so *if they ain’t laying I am going backwards.*


Also the business ethos of successful porn producers and cathouse franchisees.


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Also the business ethos of successful porn producers and cathouse franchisees.


Actually most egg producers.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 14, 2019)




----------



## ANC (May 14, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I hate jewelry. I'm allergic to flowers. I dislike gifts of most types. The greatest gift to me is if I ask you to do something (which is pretty damn rare), please just fucking do it NOW. The rest of the time leave me alone and we are good.


chocolate, or biltong or good droeëwors...or weed


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2019)

ANC said:


> chocolate, or biltong or good droeëwors...or weed


Weed is like coals to Newcastle here. It would be more appreciated if they would take some of mine. But you have a very good point with meat. If someone brought me meat I'd be quite pleased.


----------



## raratt (May 14, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Weed is like coals to Newcastle here. It would be more appreciated if they would take some of mine. But you have a very good point with meat. If someone brought me meat I'd be quite pleased.


----------



## raratt (May 14, 2019)

My computer guy is going to fix my laptop Wed. All my grow pics are on it among other pics, and no I haven't backed them up...yet. It's messing up our evening routine of Amazon music and Youtube music videos. We are catching up on recorded shows though. 
The neighbor hired some people to trim their hedge so I talked to them and they took care of the side that was in my yard also, less work for me. Nice listening to the branch grinder first thing in the morning.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 14, 2019)

Penis.


----------



## lokie (May 14, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> Penis.


The important things do come first.


----------



## 420God (May 14, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> Penis.


----------



## 420God (May 14, 2019)

I woke up yesterday feeling fine so I didn't go to the walk in. I had a couple coughing spells and no more pain, maybe I just pulled a muscle. Told the wife if it flairs up again I'll go in. I'm not a huge fan of doctors, especially with a $4k deductible.


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2019)

420God said:


> I woke up yesterday feeling fine so I didn't go to the walk in. I had a couple coughing spells and no more pain, maybe I just pulled a muscle. Told the wife if it flairs up again I'll go in. I'm not a huge fan of doctors, especially with a $4k deductible.


They really can't do shit for pleurisy unless it's caused by a bacterial infection and if you're young and healthy they won't bother with a sputum sample. Best thing you can do is to take a very effective cough syrup for a couple of days. Codeine is one of the best.


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> Penis.


LOL not that kind of meat. Something that is tasty and .... never mind this is RIU.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 14, 2019)

So I just got an email titled "caution about drugs" further stating that they know about my drug adventures and I need to pay them in bitcoin or they will out me. Lol. Drug adventures.

I wonder how many actually fall for this.


----------



## raratt (May 14, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL not that kind of meat. Something that is tasty and .... never mind this is RIU.


Chocolate Syrup.


----------



## 420God (May 14, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> They really can't do shit for pleurisy unless it's caused by a bacterial infection and if you're young and healthy they won't bother with a sputum sample. Best thing you can do is to take a very effective cough syrup for a couple of days. Codeine is one of the best.


I've been eating cough drops like candy, luckily it happened at the end of being sick so I'm really only coughing when I smoke. Which I guess is still kind of a lot but worth it, lol.


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2019)

420God said:


> I've been eating cough drops like candy, luckily it happened at the end of being sick so I'm really only coughing when I smoke. Which I guess is still kind of a lot but worth it, lol.


You know that concentrate? It's completely edible, take @Grandpapy 's advice and use a very small amount, zero cough with full effect.


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2019)

raratt said:


> Chocolate Syrup.


I don't like chocolate syrup, although I did love Bosco as a child. I tend toward salt and heat and beer. I have to stay away from it because of anasarca. But I love that shit, especially with some smoking hot wings and blue cheese and pool. I forgot how much I enjoyed drinking beer and playing pool, Brazilian rules were hilarious.


----------



## 420God (May 14, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> You know that concentrate? It's completely edible, take @Grandpapy 's advice and use a very small amount, zero cough with full effect.


I keep forgetting that. There's a few times I've licked it off my fingers after smoking and had some real good naps.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 14, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> So I just got an email titled "caution about drugs" further stating that they know about my drug adventures and I need to pay them in bitcoin or they will out me. Lol. Drug adventures.
> I wonder how many actually fall for this.


I got the same thing but about porn. They did however have an email address and old password I used. This place (free) will notify you if your info turns up.
https://haveibeenpwned.com/


----------



## Lethidox (May 14, 2019)

ANC said:


> Look up some shit on google on how to do interviews


i've done that many times before it has helped but what gets me nervous is all the random things. like i get major anxiety when i have to do an interview it could go good or bad still get anxiety. what makes me super nervous is when they ask me to do a trial. meaning ontop of the interview i will now have to showcase my culinary skills. typically the ones i get are straight forward. cut onions, cut so and so, thats it. some make you work an entire shift they pay of course but if you get these types of interviews almost likely they are looking at hiring you. one that i never gotten so far but is possible is you have to cook the head chef a dish it's either a dish or an easy item every chef should know how to cook like eggs. 

i really don't come across interviews like that though most kitchen workers come in with no experience this is pretty much an industry built like a trade style you take apprenticship and build your way up from there. i think this one is going to be your more traditional interview just sit down and answer questions. usually they give you a heads up if they want you to trial


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 14, 2019)

I'm staying in and doing nothing today.


BarnBuster said:


> I got the same thing but about porn. They did however have an email address and old password I used. This place (free) will notify you if your info turns up.
> https://haveibeenpwned.com/



 That's not good!


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 14, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> I got the same thing but about porn. They did however have an email address and old password I used. This place (free) will notify you if your info turns up.
> https://haveibeenpwned.com/


I'll check it out. 

I looked up the email and it says they try to extort over porn or anything else they can. It didnt list any accounts of mine.


----------



## Lethidox (May 14, 2019)

today is the big day. first interview at 2pm. will have to leave around 1pm maybe just so im not running late and i can walk around downtown/china town looking at random stuff to kill time. usually at this hour it isn't super busy though most people just finished there lunch rush and downtown area shuts down real quick the closer you get to 4pm at around 3pm everyone is ready to dig out and go home. 

im equally excited but nervous. got to check on my beautiful sunflower ladies as well they started to gain some nice height yesterday so they are closer to budding if i am not mistaken. not much im doing now besides killing time. i really hope this interview goes smooth. if i could imma needa smoke a fat bowl after this interview XD before would be great too


----------



## BudmanTX (May 14, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> today is the big day. first interview at 2pm. will have to leave around 1pm maybe just so im not running late and i can walk around downtown/china town looking at random stuff to kill time. usually at this hour it isn't super busy though most people just finished there lunch rush and downtown area shuts down real quick the closer you get to 4pm at around 3pm everyone is ready to dig out and go home.
> 
> im equally excited but nervous. got to check on my beautiful sunflower ladies as well they started to gain some nice height yesterday so they are closer to budding if i am not mistaken. not much im doing now besides killing time. i really hope this interview goes smooth. if i could imma needa smoke a fat bowl after this interview XD before would be great too


breathe, you'll be fine....

do a mock interview with someone, that helps......


----------



## Lethidox (May 14, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> breathe, you'll be fine....
> 
> do a mock interview with someone, that helps......


don't got anyone to do one with an even so those don't really help i used to do them before when i was younger and didn't know what to expect out of an interview. the weird part is when i was young i was so excited to get an interview. now days it's the opposite. i think im nervous because it's more upscale place then im used to working at. i worked at places like idk what restaurants you guys got but something kinda like an applebee's or ruby tuesdays those types of places nothing fancy but this place is more classy not fine dining but serves higher quality food. imma be open as possible though like fuck it what im dealing with in this interview aint got shit on losing my mom everything from here on out aint shit I GOT THIS!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 14, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> don't got anyone to do one with an even so those don't really help i used to do them before when i was younger and didn't know what to expect out of an interview. the weird part is when i was young i was so excited to get an interview. now days it's the opposite. i think im nervous because it's more upscale place then im used to working at. i worked at places like idk what restaurants you guys got but something kinda like an applebee's or ruby tuesdays those types of places nothing fancy but this place is more classy not fine dining but serves higher quality food. imma be open as possible though like fuck it what im dealing with in this interview aint got shit on losing my mom everything from here on out aint shit I GOT THIS!


good way of thinking mate.....


----------



## Lethidox (May 14, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> good way of thinking mate.....


i mean that is what i gotta tell myself at least in a way it is true despite i dont get the job won't feel as bad, not as nervous as getting bad info from doctors as well just something that needs to be done to step up my career game dont want to be stuck working for these applebee;s type restaurants. my goal in this career is to be a master chef combine that with growing open up my own cannabis restaurant farm to table style. grow my own weed use that shit in my own cooking lol.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 14, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> today is the big day. first interview at 2pm. will have to leave around 1pm maybe just so im not running late and i can walk around downtown/china town looking at random stuff to kill time. usually at this hour it isn't super busy though most people just finished there lunch rush and downtown area shuts down real quick the closer you get to 4pm at around 3pm everyone is ready to dig out and go home.
> 
> im equally excited but nervous. got to check on my beautiful sunflower ladies as well they started to gain some nice height yesterday so they are closer to budding if i am not mistaken. not much im doing now besides killing time. i really hope this interview goes smooth. if i could imma needa smoke a fat bowl after this interview XD before would be great too


Just be confident in yourself and your abilities mate, you’ll be right


----------



## DustyDuke (May 14, 2019)

5:30am and it’s the three S’s, coffee and I’m off to work. Hopefully the new bloke I hire is decent.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 14, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> i mean that is what i gotta tell myself at least in a way it is true despite i dont get the job won't feel as bad, not as nervous as getting bad info from doctors as well just something that needs to be done to step up my career game dont want to be stuck working for these applebee;s type restaurants. my goal in this career is to be a master chef combine that with growing open up my own cannabis restaurant farm to table style. grow my own weed use that shit in my own cooking lol.


i use mine in cooking, curse i have to be careful since we have grandchildren around when i do.....just gotta start with the basics.....

if you wanna learn a little ck out : Bong Appetit from Viceland......


----------



## BudmanTX (May 14, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> 5:30am and it’s the three S’s, coffee and I’m off to work. Hopefully the new bloke I hire is decent.


good luck


----------



## Lethidox (May 14, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> 5:30am and it’s the three S’s, coffee and I’m off to work. Hopefully the new bloke I hire is decent.


530am? gfc where do you live mate? 10am here in Hawaii i am assuming you live in australia? 



BudmanTX said:


> i use mine in cooking, curse i have to be careful since we have grandchildren around when i do.....just gotta start with the basics.....
> 
> if you wanna learn a little ck out : Bong Appetit from Viceland......


yea i've checked out bong appetit many times thus where i got my idea from if i want to make it in this industry i can't be working for anyone but myself thats just the bottom line making in the food industry is hard though especially in my state we have a ton of eateries but locals here are not open minded when it comes to cuisines they are mostly into asian/pacific styles thus why a lot of asian restaurants here do well. price wise is also something to take into consideration. i mean i don't want to get people stoned af i just want them to enjoy themselves so i was thinking of doing low dosages for everyone. if they have higher tolerance then i can cater to that and get them fucked up. i dont know many people here with high tolerance though i can literally smoke out most smokers in my state unless they are plugs because despite i don't smoke often anymore i can still smoke like a fucking chimney compared to you guys though im a novice smoker lol. i've only met one person personally that can out smoke me in my state but he smokes daily and lost his job for it. got to be careful about that some of these restaurants do drug test still despite it's heavily used in this industry 

it's all just a thought process though like my gardening skills are pretty decent. im trying to transition from cooking to growing medical cannabis but most dispensaries open here i believe are owned by mainland growers meaning people from out of state not born and raised here possibly moved here for w.e. reasons and just opened up shop.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 14, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> 530am? gfc where do you live mate? 10am here in Hawaii i am assuming you live in australia?
> 
> 
> yea i've checked out bong appetit many times thus where i got my idea from if i want to make it in this industry i can't be working for anyone but myself thats just the bottom line making in the food industry is hard though especially in my state we have a ton of eateries but locals here are not open minded when it comes to cuisines they are mostly into asian/pacific styles thus why a lot of asian restaurants here do well. price wise is also something to take into consideration. i mean i don't want to get people stoned af i just want them to enjoy themselves so i was thinking of doing low dosages for everyone. if they have higher tolerance then i can cater to that and get them fucked up. i dont know many people here with high tolerance though i can literally smoke out most smokers in my state unless they are plugs because despite i don't smoke often anymore i can still smoke like a fucking chimney compared to you guys though im a novice smoker lol. i've only met one person personally that can out smoke me in my state but he smokes daily and lost his job for it. got to be careful about that some of these restaurants do drug test still despite it's heavily used in this industry
> ...


gotta start some where.....here is a couple of tops of the channel

1: is cat cora, she's an iron shef in the US






2: is Christina Ha, she is a master chef winner and also blind, she also has a resturant in Houston as well


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 14, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> today is the big day. first interview at 2pm. will have to leave around 1pm maybe just so im not running late and i can walk around downtown/china town looking at random stuff to kill time. usually at this hour it isn't super busy though most people just finished there lunch rush and downtown area shuts down real quick the closer you get to 4pm at around 3pm everyone is ready to dig out and go home.
> 
> im equally excited but nervous. got to check on my beautiful sunflower ladies as well they started to gain some nice height yesterday so they are closer to budding if i am not mistaken. not much im doing now besides killing time. i really hope this interview goes smooth. if i could imma needa smoke a fat bowl after this interview XD before would be great too


Keep in mind:

Early is on time,
On time is LATE!


----------



## Lethidox (May 14, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Keep in mind:
> 
> Early is on time,
> On time is LATE!


i used to be very early to my interviews like 20minutes early but they tell me to wait so now days i go in about 5-10mins before it is scheduled. i usually have to get interviewed by the head chef/sous chef as well and typically they are busy doing orders, prepping, just finished a rush so they come in late as well. imma be hella early though my house is so close and this bus runs frequently so imma probably be 30-40minutes early at least


----------



## Lethidox (May 14, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> gotta start some where.....here is a couple of tops of the channel
> 
> 1: is cat cora, she's an iron shef in the US
> 
> ...


 nice i've hear of cat cora i like her never seen those ones though didn't know they were pro cannabis. kind of hard too as well to be open because most people in the industry know we use some sort of drug it's not unheard of but majority of the people drink heavily the ones that smoke cannabis tend to need to keep it on the down low we have a few owners here that are HIGHLY against it. i had a couple coworkers at my previous job get fired because the owner found out they smoke cannabis regularly. even caught them smoking after work despite it wasn't even on property.


----------



## Lethidox (May 14, 2019)

got to leave in about half an hour to catch a later bus so im not super early by like 30mins with not much to do to kill time but idk yet i might go in early just to make sure i know where the place is located at. usually when i leave early im always an hour early trying to avoid that so i got something to do and less time to kill. pumped and ready to get this thing over with. tomorrow i start my old job again making beef jerky working under the table. fairly simple and straight forward job and it's with a really old coworker who was a sous chef so at least i know what im doing and with people i already know. got another interview tomorrow right after though so i tried to tell her not to schedule me tomorrow but she did anyways told her if she can't pick me up and drop me off then i can't come cause no car i can get dropped off but not picked up


----------



## raratt (May 14, 2019)

Tried to reload windows on the laptop in safe mode, no joy. I hope it isn't terminal.


----------



## Lethidox (May 14, 2019)

raratt said:


> Tried to reload windows on the laptop in safe mode, no joy. I hope it isn't terminal.


what is it doing? my friend recently had the same issue on a new laptop he bought a few months ago. he downloaded a video game then windows just got fucked from there. he turn on his laptop and then it would just like flip out wouldn;t let him log in screen kept turning blue and black he had like 5seconds to log in or it didn't work. told em to call the store he bought it from cause it likely came with a warranty and luckily it did and they just rebooted his windows OS now it works fine. only problem is you need the original key if you buy laptops usually they don't give you that shit anymore they just upload it for you. you can also try replacing the hard drive buy a new compatible one and then buy a new windows OS and install it that way should work fine. costly though.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 14, 2019)

This morning I mixed some dried bud and everclear, then shook it for a few minutes and filtered it into a couple pie plate to evaporate on a warming tray. Not only do I now have a big ball of concentrate, I kept getting buzzed huffing grain alcohol all day, and I don't feel like shit like when I drink. Win-win. Makes the $40-something per bottle sting less. Then I potted up some clones, watered everything and did some cleaning of the grow area. I'm gonna make some sloppy Joe's for dinner then melt my brain with dab hits.


----------



## raratt (May 14, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> what is it doing? my friend recently had the same issue on a new laptop he bought a few months ago. he downloaded a video game then windows just got fucked from there. he turn on his laptop and then it would just like flip out wouldn;t let him log in screen kept turning blue and black he had like 5seconds to log in or it didn't work. told em to call the store he bought it from cause it likely came with a warranty and luckily it did and they just rebooted his windows OS now it works fine. only problem is you need the original key if you buy laptops usually they don't give you that shit anymore they just upload it for you. you can also try replacing the hard drive buy a new compatible one and then buy a new windows OS and install it that way should work fine. costly though.


My computer guy will handle it, he has windows 10 programs to load. I've done what I can. He hooks me up with a good deal anyway. He built my desktop for me.


----------



## raratt (May 14, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> $40-something per bottle


Ouch! I can get 750 ml 190 proof for $15. Only on base, and they run out fast. California doesn't allow anything over 160 proof, base does what it wants.


----------



## raratt (May 14, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> bud and everclear


You decarbed it right? I just learned how to do it a couple months ago.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 14, 2019)

raratt said:


> Ouch! I can get 750 ml 190 proof for $15. Only on base, and they run out fast. California doesn't allow anything over 160 proof, base does what it wants.


I get 1.75Ls, so that's close. 


raratt said:


> You decarbed it right? I just learned how to do it a couple months ago.


I don't decarb, it all gets smoked in my dab rig.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 14, 2019)

I see a lot of new names. I've missed a bunch.


----------



## raratt (May 14, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> smoked in my dab rig.


The buds I have seemed harsh when smoking to me, so I made a tincture.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 14, 2019)

raratt said:


> The buds I have seemed harsh when smoking to me, so I made a tincture.


Probably too much phosphorous. 
It does the same thing to tomatoes (eaten, not smoked ). 


Makes em taste "harsh".


----------



## raratt (May 14, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Probably too much phosphorous.
> It does the same thing to tomatoes (eaten, not smoked ).
> 
> 
> Makes em taste "harsh".


I gave them to a couple people to try out for me, they didn't have a problem with them. I'm doing much better with my nutes this time around, I know I overfed them last time, nutes were too strong.


----------



## Lethidox (May 14, 2019)

raratt said:


> My computer guy will handle it, he has windows 10 programs to load. I've done what I can. He hooks me up with a good deal anyway. He built my desktop for me.


nice yea laptops are worse to work with imo but i fuck around with computers as a hobby so i know a little here and there not pro like your friend maybe but good thing you got a desktop MUCH easier to work with and fix. i built this custom pc myself landed me $3k not top notch but runs most video games on the highest graphics except a few that have extremely insane graphics like Ark. i need to actually upgrade my computer soon though but building from scratch again cause my tower is literally waist high for me and im 5'10" good 3 feet shit is like a doll house lol it's the obsidian 900D


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 14, 2019)

raratt said:


> I gave them to a couple people to try out for me, they didn't have a problem with them. I'm doing much better with my nutes this time around, I know I overfed them last time, nutes were too strong.


It's OK to give em a couple of strong doses of P during flower as long as you do it early and fade a little at the end. 

Organic folks have it better because plants can manage themselves (to a point) via the interaction with soil microbes. 
Of course adding sugars to your mix fucks that up, but not everyone agrees so I'll leave it at that...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 14, 2019)

I sold my 23 yr. old car today.

Right after I got the new updated insurance bill since I bought the Mustang a couple weeks ago.

Cancelled insurance and cut $231 off but added $693 back on. That's for 6 months. Ouch.

$693 for the Mustang but only $414 for the F-150. Both the same year 2017, and the truck's sticker was almost $7000 more. The truck is also faster with a 385HP V-8, Mustang has the base V-6.

How the hell does that work?


----------



## raratt (May 14, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> plants can manage themselves


I know I'll never grow Chemdawg 4 again... not a fan of diesel and dead skunk...lol. They were my first and second grows. I'm being tutored by someone who has done it for 25 years so I listen to him. So far so good. The strains I am growing now are hopefully keepers.


----------



## raratt (May 14, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Mustang


More people wreck Mustangs?


----------



## Lethidox (May 14, 2019)

YOUR BOI DID IT! just got back from my interview it was pretty fast 20minutes max from what the chef told me im going to like working here. he didn't offer me the job just yet but he offered me a trial run meaning i come in on thursday night and i get to see what it's like to work an entire shift. idk if they will keep me for the entire shift but thats typically the case where i just shadow someone usually one of the lower ranked stations like pantry and they teach me what to do. 

kinda secured 2 jobs in one day. 

got the beef jerky job for sure mfers tryna make me work tomorrow despite i told them fools like aye this some last minute shit bruh i need a heads up first since i aint got no car and shit. then i got this job not really sure if secured yet but im hoping so after the trial. if i can land it though then damn.. ya boi is going places. only bad thing about this job if i get it is imma have to buy a bus pass. thats a $70 fee monthly if i drive well gas wise im spending more but overall costs is drastically down dont need to pay for insurance, maintenance, etc.. so if i can quit smoking then yea it'll work great for me. 

if i can land this job i promise all you imma quit smoking FR this time. save up for dat car and make you proud lol


----------



## Lethidox (May 14, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I sold my 23 yr. old car today.
> 
> Right after I got the new updated insurance bill since I bought the Mustang a couple weeks ago.
> 
> ...


693 for insurance?! or that is your monthly fee


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 14, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> YOUR BOI DID IT! just got back from my interview it was pretty fast 20minutes max from what the chef told me im going to like working here. he didn't offer me the job just yet but he offered me a trial run meaning i come in on thursday night and i get to see what it's like to work an entire shift. idk if they will keep me for the entire shift but thats typically the case where i just shadow someone usually one of the lower ranked stations like pantry and they teach me what to do.
> 
> kinda secured 2 jobs in one day.
> 
> ...


Subbed. Looking forward to Thursday.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 14, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> 530am? gfc where do you live mate? 10am here in Hawaii i am assuming you live in australia?
> 
> 
> yea i've checked out bong appetit many times thus where i got my idea from if i want to make it in this industry i can't be working for anyone but myself thats just the bottom line making in the food industry is hard though especially in my state we have a ton of eateries but locals here are not open minded when it comes to cuisines they are mostly into asian/pacific styles thus why a lot of asian restaurants here do well. price wise is also something to take into consideration. i mean i don't want to get people stoned af i just want them to enjoy themselves so i was thinking of doing low dosages for everyone. if they have higher tolerance then i can cater to that and get them fucked up. i dont know many people here with high tolerance though i can literally smoke out most smokers in my state unless they are plugs because despite i don't smoke often anymore i can still smoke like a fucking chimney compared to you guys though im a novice smoker lol. i've only met one person personally that can out smoke me in my state but he smokes daily and lost his job for it. got to be careful about that some of these restaurants do drug test still despite it's heavily used in this industry
> ...


Yeah mate I’m from the magical land of Oz 
My Mrs can out smoke me with ease. I weigh 100kg I think that like 220p age 35 and she is 50kg so 110p and 42. I can smoke to like a chimney, I’m just getting to older I’d rather have a few edibles and then smoke. Probably my fault for smoking cigarettes from 14 (because that’s cool not) I’ve quit now but 20 years on them does damage.


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Yeah mate I’m from the magical land of Oz
> My Mrs can out smoke me with ease. I weigh 100kg I think that like 220p age 35 and she is 50kg so 110p and 42. I can smoke to like a chimney, I’m just getting to older I’d rather have a few edibles and then smoke. Probably my fault for smoking cigarettes from 14 (because that’s cool not) I’ve quit now but 20 years on them does damage.


I forgot to ask, what color eyes do you have?


----------



## DustyDuke (May 14, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> I see a lot of new names. I've missed a bunch.


Yeah I’m new mate. Only started on here in March lots of cool people. I’ve never done any type of social media, until I joined this site, glad I did. Most people I get along with great had a few moments lol but that’s life


----------



## DustyDuke (May 14, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I forgot to ask, what color eyes do you have?


I have light blue eyes


----------



## DustyDuke (May 14, 2019)

O and update that tradesman didn’t make it to smoko (lunch break). He told me he had 15 years experience. My apprentice with 2 years experience was faster and neater, I get sometimes bending the truth to get work but seriously don’t waste my time. Got another one starting tomorrow. The joys of running a business.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 14, 2019)

finished planting all of the bush cucumber plants in the veggie garden, now i just have to plant all of the tomato plants.. been unseasonably cold here the last week or so'ish.. running out of room quick, but i think i'll be alright to find some room for the tomato plants, and some leafy lettuce, and i'll be done planting.. cold and rainy ..


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 14, 2019)

racerboy71 said:


> finished planting all of the bush cucumber plants in the veggie garden, now i just have to plant all of the tomato plants.. been unseasonably cold here the last week or so'ish.. running out of room quick, but i think i'll be alright to find some room for the tomato plants, and some leafy lettuce, and i'll be done planting.. cold and rainy ..


Cucumber & zucchini seeds were $0.25 because they are last years stock.

We've got extra pots + lots of recycled dirt, so why not?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 14, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I have light blue eyes


Since we're asking personal questions: cut or uncut?


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 14, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Since we're asking personal questions: cut or uncut?


Holy shit!

"Uncunt" isn't even a word! 

Oh wait...

Never mind.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 14, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Cucumber & zucchini seeds were $0.25 because they are last years stock.
> 
> We've got extra pots + lots of recycled dirt, so why not?


 started both last year from seeds, but went with starts from the little road side flower place down the street this year instead.. never grew bush cucs before, see how they do.. should have a butt load if they do well..


----------



## DustyDuke (May 14, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Since we're asking personal questions: cut or uncut?


Hahahahaha I’m all natural baby either way it’s not that impressive lol


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Since we're asking personal questions: cut or uncut?


Thanks, for having my back, I forgot that one.


----------



## ANC (May 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks, for having my back,


and front


----------



## BarnBuster (May 15, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> I'll check it out.
> I looked up the email and it says they try to extort over porn or anything else they can. It didnt list any accounts of mine.


Just got another one this AM, at least they're going to my junk folder first. Still using an old password as "proof"


----------



## BarnBuster (May 15, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I sold my 23 yr. old car today. Right after I got the new updated insurance bill since I bought the Mustang a couple weeks ago. Cancelled insurance and cut $231 off but added $693 back on. That's for 6 months. Ouch.
> $693 for the Mustang but only $414 for the F-150. Both the same year 2017, and the truck's sticker was almost $7000 more. The truck is also faster with a 385HP V-8, Mustang has the base V-6.
> How the hell does that work?


The actuaries figure an old dude cruising for pussy in a convertible is liable to get into trouble...j/s


----------



## TintEastwood (May 15, 2019)

Mission completed. In the cure zone.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 15, 2019)

It's sunny out today! I think I'm going to go to high park to see the cherry blossoms.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 15, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's sunny out today! I think I'm going to go to high park to see the cherry blossoms.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 15, 2019)

guess it's time for my 3rd monday in a row......


----------



## tyler.durden (May 15, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's sunny out today! I think I'm going to go to *high park *to see the cherry blossoms.



High Park, eh? Bet it's named that for a reason  Have fun!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 15, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


>


Lol, my first thought as well.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 15, 2019)

It's hard to believe people get up this early. I have to go play for a marriage proposal in a couple hours, dude is paying me a pretty penny to play the violin as it happens on a skyscraper rooftop lounge. Nice gesture. I hope she says yes, or it's gonna be awkward for us all. If she happens to say no, I think I'll play this to break the tension...


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2019)

ANC said:


> and front


Back, front, bottom, top, either side, I'm grateful for any support I can get as loaded as I am most of the time.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 15, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> It's hard to believe people get up this early.



blows me away too sometimes....


----------



## raratt (May 15, 2019)

Set the wayback machine to February. I need to figure out how to pump more of this air into my room to take the load off the AC.


----------



## lokie (May 15, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> It's hard to believe people get up this early. I have to go play for a marriage proposal in a couple hours, dude is paying me a pretty penny to play the violin as it happens on a skyscraper rooftop lounge. Nice gesture. I hope she says yes, or it's gonna be awkward for us all. If she happens to say no, I think I'll play this to break the tension...


One door closes, One door opens.






It's open season then.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 15, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> Subbed. Looking forward to Thursday.


Lmao. I love this place...


----------



## lokie (May 15, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> It's hard to believe people get up this early. I have to go play for a marriage proposal in a couple hours, dude is paying me a pretty penny to play the violin as it happens on a skyscraper rooftop lounge. Nice gesture. I hope she says yes, or it's gonna be awkward for us all. If she happens to say no, I think I'll play this to break the tension...


A younger me would PM you for an address. I haven't crashed a wedding in ages.
There is almost always a new conquest to be found at weddings.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 15, 2019)

welp the garden looks good......

found a note from the wife that said look on the porch.....never been so scared in my life till i looked out and found 3 more plants for the garden.....whew.....crisses adverted....

porch dog is happy, course that's because i have treats from last night eating.....

temp be about 84F today, looks like the 90's are coming


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> It's hard to believe people get up this early. I have to go play for a marriage proposal in a couple hours, dude is paying me a pretty penny to play the violin as it happens on a skyscraper rooftop lounge. Nice gesture. I hope she says yes, or it's gonna be awkward for us all. If she happens to say no, I think I'll play this to break the tension...


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 15, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> High Park, eh? Bet it's named that for a reason  Have fun!


I'm not sure why it's called that. There's a zoo and a pool there so I don't think you're allowed to smoke in the park.

There were so many people there that I couldn't take any photos without other people in it . I swear nobody works or goes to school anymore.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 15, 2019)

oh wow, one of the plants is a cigar plant....this should be cool.....humming birds are gonna love me.....

now where the fuckery to put it.........

one other is a minature rose bush........nice like i need more, but hey....

and the last one is a "i have no idea plant" now this should be interesting.....

guess i know what i'm doing tonight.....


----------



## tyler.durden (May 15, 2019)

lokie said:


> A younger me would PM your for an address. I haven't crashed a wedding in ages.
> There is almost always a new conquest to be found at weddings.


True, but this is just the proposal. Best case scenario (dude believes) is that it will _lead_ to a wedding. Come to think of it, if she does say yes, I'm going to try to have them sign a contract on the spot that allows me to play their wedding, too. Cha-ching!


----------



## tyler.durden (May 15, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not sure why it's called that. There's a zoo and a pool there so I don't think you're allowed to smoke in the park.
> 
> There were so many people there that I couldn't take any photos without other people in it . I swear nobody works or goes to school anymore.
> 
> View attachment 4333761



Ikr? When I'm stuck in traffic at 11am I'm always thinking, 'Don't you fuckers have jobs? How the fuck are there this many cars on the road at this time???'


----------



## Singlemalt (May 15, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> oh wow, one of the plants is a cigar plant....this should be cool.....humming birds are gonna love me.....
> 
> now where the fuckery to put it.........
> 
> ...


Throw up a pic, some of us will take a guess


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 15, 2019)

Late start this year, rainy and cold a lot.
    
Conditioned the soil and got the mulch paper down. Did my daughter's house in the off and on rain 2 days ago. Took hours because the rain would fuck me up for 20 minutes at a time.

Have to get some plants today. And that's a multi day job, I only like to do what I can carry out of the store in one trip per day.

 
I had a few carts that didn't work. So I put them all in this one.

I'm calling it my Flavor Changing Technology©. Lol.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 15, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Yeah I’m new mate. Only started on here in March lots of cool people. I’ve never done any type of social media, until I joined this site, glad I did. Most people I get along with great had a few moments lol but that’s life


Welcome. I am usually busy spring through early fall. I lay around and get fat during the winter so I post more during those months.


BarnBuster said:


> Just got another one this AM, at least they're going to my junk folder first. Still using an old password as "proof"
> 
> View attachment 4333635


I figured out which account it was since they didnt list it. 

I sent an email back telling them to go f themselves.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 15, 2019)

raratt said:


> Set the wayback machine to February. I need to figure out how to pump more of this air into my room to take the load off the AC.


60 and sunny here. 
We were supposed to get a week of rain but haven't gotten squat so far.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 15, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Ikr? When I'm stuck in traffic at 11am I'm always thinking, 'Don't you fuckers have jobs? How the fuck are there this many cars on the road at this time???'


I love living here and wouldn't move for anything, but I hate the traffic and all the tourists getting in my way. Usually I can go do my thing during the weekdays and not be bothered by many people. Weekends are a shitshow here.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 15, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Throw up a pic, some of us will take a guess


i will, not at the house right now.......


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 15, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> It's hard to believe people get up this early. I have to go play for a marriage proposal in a couple hours, dude is paying me a pretty penny to play the violin as it happens on a skyscraper rooftop lounge. Nice gesture. I hope she says yes, or it's gonna be awkward for us all. If she happens to say no, I think I'll play this to break the tension...


Both of my dogs thought it was awesome!


----------



## Singlemalt (May 15, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I love living here and wouldn't move for anything, but I hate the traffic and all the tourists getting in my way. Usually I can go do my thing during the weekdays and not be bothered by many people. Weekends are a shitshow here.


Did you know Rob Ford, the Canadian national treasure?


----------



## TintEastwood (May 15, 2019)

raratt said:


> Set the wayback machine to February. I need to figure out how to pump more of this air into my room to take the load off the AC.


I hear ya.
We share the same air. (Kcra3 area).
We also know next week might be in the frickin 90's.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 15, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Did you know Rob Ford, the Canadian national treasure?


I think you mean national embarrassment. Probably the only mayor in the world to be invited to be on Jimmy Kimmel because he's a crackhead. He was a clown before all his problems were brought to light in the press and I never voted for him. He's dead now and his older brother who used to be a major hash dealer in Etobicoke is the premier of Ontario. The province outside Toronto has lost its damn mind.


----------



## lokie (May 15, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think you mean national embarrassment. Probably the only mayor in the world to be invited to be on Jimmy Kimmel because he's a crackhead. He was a clown before all his problems were brought to light in the press and I never voted for him. He's dead now and his older brother who used to be a major hash dealer in Etobicoke is the premier of Ontario. The province outside Toronto has lost its damn mind.


Winners abound.


*Marion Shepilov Barry*

*2nd and 4th Mayor of the District of Columbia*
March 6, 1936 – November 23, 2014

His celebrity was transformed into international notoriety in January 1990, when he was videotaped during a sting operation smoking crack cocaine and was arrested by Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) officials on drug charges. The arrest and subsequent trial precluded Barry from seeking re-election, and he served six months in a federal prison. After his release, he was elected to the Council of the District of Columbia in 1992. He was elected again as mayor in 1994, serving from 1995 to 1999.


----------



## raratt (May 15, 2019)

TintEastwood said:


> We share the same air.


Cool, keep in touch. We both have to face the same challenges.


----------



## raratt (May 15, 2019)

YAY! laptop is fixed, $20. It was full of dust and ashes, wonder where those came from.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 15, 2019)

raratt said:


> YAY! laptop is fixed, $20. It was full of dust and ashes, wonder where those came from.


Dust is super bad because it hinders air flow and also acts as an insulator. 

A heatsync clogged with dust is a recipe for hardware failure.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 15, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Dust is super bad because it hinders air flow and also acts as an insulator.
> 
> A heatsync clogged with dust is a recipe for hardware failure.


I break all my computers and gaming devices down every so often and blow the dust out of them. I know some say not to use a vacuum but I do on heat sinks sometimes. 

I even go as far as replacing thermal paste on cpu and GPU on my computers every few years. I recently replaced the thermal paste with thermal pads.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 15, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> I break all my computers and gaming devices down every so often and blow the dust out of them. I know some say not to use a vacuum but I do on heat sinks sometimes.
> 
> I even go as far as replacing thermal paste on cpu and GPU on my computers every few years. I recently replaced the thermal paste with thermal pads.


That's a great way to reduce the odds of a hardware failure!  
Cleaning all the little fan blades also helps them be more efficient.


----------



## Lethidox (May 15, 2019)

got a bunch of tiny chores to do around the house; wash and dry clothes, water my sunflowers, etc.. was supposed to go to work today at the beef jerky job but didn't because they are pissing me off. i make is super easy for them and give them my availability but they fuck me over and schedule me the next day instead of next week like i told them to. ex coworker who i was talking to doesn't communicate with me either doesn't seem like they are taking it seriously so i aint gonna waste my time and energy on minimum waged job. lots of part time jobs out there for me and it's not like i NEED a part time i just wanted one so help build up money faster. once i check out this job tomorrow and figure out where we going from there then yea i can start looking for other jobs. 

thats how this company is though when i first started it was the same thing i literally had to turn down a few job offers because she didn't keep in touch. other then that idk what im doing today. not really nervous about tomorrow because it's my 1st day i already know they are not going to expect much out of me. just nervous on when exactly do i get to leave. sometimes it's like 2-3 hour thing sometimes it's the whole shift, etc..


----------



## raratt (May 15, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> replacing thermal paste on cpu


My computer guy did that for me. I don't mind working on desktops, I break shit in a laptop. My hands aren't delicate enough I guess.


----------



## xtsho (May 15, 2019)

That reminds me. I still need to replace the keyboard on one of my laptops. I have the parts I've just been too lazy to do it. I've been dealing with keys that stick for awhile now.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 15, 2019)

Stopped at Advance Auto for some glass cleaner wipes to keep in car and truck.
 
I think I got the right brand.

 
My buddy is sitting in my garage chair keeping a eye on me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 15, 2019)

lokie said:


> Winners abound.
> 
> 
> *Marion Shepilov Barry*
> ...


LOL winners. I was born in 1990, must of missed the news cycle. Did he have Jimmy wipe greasy sweat from his brow on national tv?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 15, 2019)

xtsho said:


> That reminds me. I still need to replace the keyboard on one of my laptops. I have the parts I've just been too lazy to do it. I've been dealing with keys that stick for awhile now.


The spacebar on my macbook has been dead for a while. I have to copy/paste spaces. The "Geniuses" at apple want to charge $449 to fix a five year old notebook which is crazy. I tried using a windows notebook but hit a hurdle that was a deal breaker. I have 15 years of photos and videos on two external drives. When I plugged them into the windows notebook it asks if I wanted to format them, like they were brand new drives. I've gotten used to hitting command+v when I want a space now and it hasn't slowed me down. I'm hoping Santa brings me a new macbook this xmas.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 15, 2019)

lokie said:


> Winners abound.
> 
> 
> *Marion Shepilov Barry*
> ...



'Don't get high, you won't be nothin'.' "I could be Mayor!" Lol...


----------



## woodsyn2o (May 15, 2019)

fliped compost pile planted clover seed in blueberries i need serious help


----------



## tyler.durden (May 15, 2019)

Inspiring -

 

For me, it usually turns into Fuck Everyone, And Rest


----------



## xtsho (May 15, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> The spacebar on my macbook has been dead for a while. I have to copy/paste spaces. The "Geniuses" at apple want to charge $449 to fix a five year old notebook which is crazy. I tried using a windows notebook but hit a hurdle that was a deal breaker. I have 15 years of photos and videos on two external drives. When I plugged them into the windows notebook it asks if I wanted to format them, like they were brand new drives. I've gotten used to hitting command+v when I want a space now and it hasn't slowed me down. I'm hoping Santa brings me a new macbook this xmas.



Well that sucks. I hate Apple. Their proprietary crap can go to.....

I paid $25 for a replacement keyboard for one of my ASUS ROG laptops with Windows. The laptop is solid. I abused the keyboard. Just got to get off my ass and replace it. Did I say I hate Apple? Don't own any of their overpriced consumer garbage. My Microsoft Surface blows the Ipad away. I7 and I can run regular apps on it. Try running Autocad, Maya, or any other application on an Ipad. Can't be done.


----------



## xtsho (May 15, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Inspiring -
> 
> View attachment 4333949
> 
> For me, it usually turns into Fuck Everyone, And Rest



I prefer to Face Everything.


----------



## raratt (May 15, 2019)

Spent the afternoon getting chrome back to somewhere close to what it was before. My computer guy had to reload windows, so all the links were stashed in the old version, and then I choose the wrong browser to open them with so I double my work. Trashed about 3/4 of my links that I hadn't used in forever. Pictures transferred easy though. Need to load Norton though.


----------



## cannabineer (May 15, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> True, but this is just the proposal. Best case scenario (dude believes) is that it will _lead_ to a wedding. Come to think of it, if she does say yes, I'm going to try to have them sign a contract on the spot that allows me to play their wedding, too. Cha-ching!


Remember that thread about adding/deleting/changing one letter in a movie title? Well ...



Wedding Cashers


----------



## tyler.durden (May 15, 2019)

xtsho said:


> I prefer to Face Everything.


Cool, but how is that funny???


----------



## tyler.durden (May 15, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Remember that thread about adding/deleting/changing one letter in a movie title? Well ...
> 
> 
> 
> Wedding Cashers



Wow. If I could rename our ensemble, that would be it


----------



## tyler.durden (May 15, 2019)

Well, she said yes. I did bring up playing their wedding, and their reply was, 'Of course!' They were so giddy, though. I think they would have responded similarly to whatever. The restaurant manager refused to turn off the stupid musak blaring throughout the place, as she 'didn't want to upset the other patrons.' WTF? So, instead we had my music competing with theirs and it all sounded shitty. That is until the other people there started to ask the wait staff if they could turn off their music so they could hear the violinist, and to their credit, they finally did. I don't get people - you have expensive live, great sounding music that someone else is paying for, but you'd rather have your canned shit.  Anyway, all's well that ends well. The couple insisted I have a piece of cake and a drink with them, and the woman was GORGEOUS. I tried not to stare...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 15, 2019)

Since I have the phone plugged into my pc, some pre-trimmed wet bud shots from last harvest...









OG Kush from Reserva Privada...


----------



## DustyDuke (May 15, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Well, she said yes. I did bring up playing their wedding, and their reply was, 'Of course!' They were so giddy, though. I think they would have responded similarly to whatever. The restaurant manager refused to turn off the stupid musak blaring throughout the place, as she 'didn't want to upset the other patrons.' WTF? So, instead we had my music competing with theirs and it all sounded shitty. That is until the other people there started to ask the wait staff if they could turn off their music so they could hear the violinist, and to their credit, they finally did. I don't get people - you have expensive live, great sounding music that someone else is paying for, but you'd rather have your canned shit.  Anyway, all's well that ends well. The couple insisted I have a piece of cake and a drink with them, and the woman was GORGEOUS. I tried not to stare...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334012
> ...


Good work mate live music is way better (any kind). My daughter is having violin lessons, she asked for one for her birthday. So I thought send her to some lessons to see if she sticks at it and hired her one. She also has a pony to look after so between that and the violin she keeps her self busy. She is five so it’s more like killing a cat then music lol. I’ve played the guitar for like 12 years. Not up to your standard of workmanship I’m good for a camp fire sing along after 8 stubbies (bottles of beer). It takes balls to play live in public always admired musicians for that.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 15, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Well, she said yes. I did bring up playing their wedding, and their reply was, 'Of course!' They were so giddy, though. I think they would have responded similarly to whatever. The restaurant manager refused to turn off the stupid musak blaring throughout the place, as she 'didn't want to upset the other patrons.' WTF? So, instead we had my music competing with theirs and it all sounded shitty. That is until the other people there started to ask the wait staff if they could turn off their music so they could hear the violinist, and to their credit, they finally did. I don't get people - you have expensive live, great sounding music that someone else is paying for, but you'd rather have your canned shit.  Anyway, all's well that ends well. The couple insisted I have a piece of cake and a drink with them, and the woman was GORGEOUS. I tried not to stare...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334012
> ...


Nice looking violin.

My dad had 2 violins from Hungary when I was young. He was hoping his kids would take to them. My older sister took lessons and played in the HS orchestra/band. I was more into B flat alto sax and there were no violins in the band by the time I got there. (My sister graduated in 1962.)

He must have sold them as I never found them after he passed away. 

He used to take us to NYC Hungarian night clubs to see gypsy music bands, like a weekend vacation thing.

They were actually pretty damn good, but any live music is good to me.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 15, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Good work mate live music is way better (any kind). My daughter is having violin lessons, she asked for one for her birthday. So I thought send her to some lessons to see if she sticks at it and hired her one. She also has a pony to look after so between that and the violin she keeps her self busy. She is five so it’s more like killing a cat then music lol. I’ve played the guitar for like 12 years. Not up to your standard of workmanship I’m good for a camp fire sing along after 8 stubbies (bottles of beer). It takes balls to play live in public always admired musicians for that.



Lol, so true. I can't understand how my parents put up with me learning how to play, it's such an unnatural, ugly sounding instrument. Unless and until you sell your soul (or spend about 100,000 hours practicing), then its music is ethereal. Busking is the ultimate test of musical balls - it's one thing to play for a few people who are paying you, and quite another to play for thousands of passers-by where no one asked you to. I always encourage even seasoned pros to busk just for the experience. If you can concentrate and do well in that situation, performing on stage is a cake walk...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 15, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Nice looking violin.
> 
> My dad had 2 violins from Hungary when I was young. He was hoping his kids would take to them. My older sister took lessons and played in the HS orchestra/band. I was more into B flat alto sax and there were no violins in the band by the time I got there. (My sister graduated in 1962.)
> 
> ...



So cool! Do you still play sax? My great uncles were in the Chicago symphony, and one owned a Strad until he was very old and some shyster bilked him out of it. It could have been mine. I have two incredible violins from a very famous Chinese maker, about $15K each. I NEVER would have been able to purchase them if I wasn't doing so well (at the time) growing and selling weed on the black market. Look at me now, Mom!!!


----------



## DustyDuke (May 15, 2019)

The new tradesmen was on time, neat, not the quickest but quick enough, very very neat he’s from “North Cali” as he put it. Rides dirt bikes he had one on his pickup, I’m pretty sure he smokes weed. His dad was born here but lived in the states he just passed away. So he’s moved here to see where his dad grew up. He’s dad also had a house here which is his now. He’s lucky he has 2 passports an Aussie and American.
Hopefully he sticks around seems like a genuine bloke


----------



## raratt (May 15, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> “North Cali”


We call it Nor Cal now. Two different worlds N to S.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 15, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> So cool! Do you still play sax? My great uncles were in the Chicago symphony, and one owned a Strad until he was very old and some shyster bilked him out of it. It could have been mine. I have two incredible violins from a very famous Chinese maker, about $15K each. I NEVER would have been able to purchase them if I wasn't doing so well (at the time) growing and selling weed on the black market. Look at me now, Mom!!!


I haven't played sax since 1972. My dad bought me one for $200. When I graduated hs, he asked me if I wanted it and I foolishly said no. So since he bought it, I let him sell it and recover his money.

About 6 yrs. ago, I decided to look for one on the internet. They were like $2000.

I wound up buying a Strat and a Fender 40 watt blues amp and took a half dozen lessons to get started. Then I bought a Telecaster a year later.

I think the wife wishes I would have bought a sax. Just because it's not hooked up to an amp and pedal board. 

I don't claim to be good, but I can be loud. Lol.


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Since I have the phone plugged into my pc, some pre-trimmed wet bud shots from last harvest...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334019
> ...


That is the same OG Kush that's coming down this week ;D


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 15, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol, so true. I can't understand how my parents put up with me learning how to play, it's such an unnatural, ugly sounding instrument. Unless and until you sell your soul (or spend about 100,000 hours practicing), then its music is ethereal..


I have a couple of cheap ones. I love music and have tons of instruments I got for dirt cheap (garage sales mostly) or inherited, some are more for decoration than others. I actually was wanting to learn how to play violin to some extent but the way things have been going I haven't had any free time to do much of anything.

I practice my bass guitar whenever I can though, I'd play it all day long if I had my way. It's about the only hobby that makes me happy anymore.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 15, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I don't claim to be good, but I can be loud. Lol.


----------



## sunni (May 15, 2019)

Lol @GreatwhiteNorth pissed off some memeber who’s having a Fucking meltdown in support because we took 2 hours to fix his thread and answer is reported posts


----------



## tyler.durden (May 15, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I haven't played sax since 1972. My dad bought me one for $200. When I graduated hs, he asked me if I wanted it and I foolishly said no. So since he bought it, I let him sell it and recover his money.
> 
> About 6 yrs. ago, I decided to look for one on the internet. They were like $2000.
> 
> ...


Lol. Guitar is just awesome. I've been playing classical guitar for almost 3 years now. I wish I could spend more time on her, but I only have an hour per day to practice guitar.

From post #11071 (Goddamn, this is a LONG thread) -


I started taking classical guitar lessons early this year. I've always loved the sound of Spanish/flamenco guitar music, and I really enjoy my lessons and practicing guitar. It's an interesting experience to be a beginner again at an instrument, I feel my brain straining in new and interesting ways. I just purchased a $3500 Spanish hand made guitar, she is SO pretty and sings so sweetly. I love her...


























Pics are all X'ed out, but you can see them if you hit reply...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 15, 2019)

sunni said:


> Lol @GreatwhiteNorth pissed off some memeber who’s having a Fucking meltdown in support because we took 2 hours to fix his thread and answer is reported posts



I understand his point. 2 hours is unacceptable to not jump on his useless, shitty thread and handle his bitch-ass, crybaby reports. You mods gotta get your shit together...


----------



## sunni (May 15, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I understand his point. 2 hours is unacceptable to not jump on his useless, shitty thread and bitch-ass, crybaby reports. You mods gotta get your shit together...


Fuck I knew it my bad won’t ever log off ever again EVER


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 15, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


> I have a couple of cheap ones. I love music and have tons of instruments I got for dirt cheap (garage sales mostly) or inherited, some are more for decoration than others. I actually was wanting to learn how to play violin to some extent but the way things have been going I haven't had any free time to do much of anything.
> 
> I practice my bass guitar whenever I can though, I'd play it all day long if I had my way. It's about the only hobby that makes me happy anymore.


Bass guitar and the French Horn were the only two instruments I managed to master.
My brothers band had a gig at a bar in Key west in the 70's & the Bass player got hammered early so I was asked to fill in - my entire memory of the night (through a beer/coke haze) was laying down a thumping line for Free Bird. Twas an awesome experience!
As for the horn I still love it's sound over any other brass.
It's sound is haunting to me.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 15, 2019)

sunni said:


> Lol @GreatwhiteNorth pissed off some memeber who’s having a Fucking meltdown in support because we took 2 hours to fix his thread and answer is reported posts


Yeah, I kinda took a dump on him for reporting every fucking 5 minutes & tapping his foot waiting for results.

Guess I shouldn't log out again too.


----------



## lokie (May 15, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I understand his point. 2 hours is unacceptable to not jump on his useless, shitty thread and handle his bitch-ass, crybaby reports. You mods gotta get your shit together...


That's right. Send the ingrates to T'n'T.

We can assess and address any concerns that may warrant immediate attention.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 15, 2019)

The 2 people watching the thread must be devastated, maybe suggest to the member to take a deep breath and to get the fuck over themselves. Some days you just want to scream how can I saw like an Eagle when I’m surrounded by Turkeys


----------



## tyler.durden (May 15, 2019)

sunni said:


> Fuck I knew it my bad won’t ever log off ever again EVER


The family thing you got going on is great. But your husband and children mean nothing, moderating RIU is your purpose. You knew this when you took the gig, so don't cry about it now


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Bass guitar and the French Horn were the only two instruments I managed to master.
> My brothers band had a gig at a bar in Key west in the 70's & the Bass player got hammered early so I was asked to fill in - my entire memory of the night (through a beer/coke haze) was laying down a thumping line for Free Bird. Twas an awesome experience!
> As for the horn I still love it's sound over any other brass.
> It's sound is haunting to me.



Mad respect. French Horn is the most difficult brass instrument. Some say its technical difficulty rivals the violin, you have to have some crazy embouchure to make consistently decent tones. I hope you still play...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 15, 2019)

lokie said:


> That's right. Send the ingrates to T'n'T.
> 
> We can assess and address any concerns that may warrant immediate attention.


----------



## sunni (May 15, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, I kinda took a dump on him for reporting every fucking 5 minutes & tapping his foot waiting for results.
> 
> Guess I shouldn't log out again too.


He’s still Fucking going on about it 
He keeps posting a screenshot of your PM
Guess he doesn’t realize those are against the rules lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 15, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Mad respect. French Horn is the most difficult brass instrument. Some say it's technical difficulty rivals the violin, you have to have some crazy embouchure to make consistently decent tones. I hope you still play...


I wish I still played as well - I alternated with a brilliant young lady for 1st/2nd chair for several years.
Very rewarding experience but my embouchure is gone as can be expected - now I just use my talents crushing idiot pushy newb's here.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 15, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I wish I still played as well - I alternated with a brilliant young lady for 1st/2nd chair for several years.
> Very rewarding experience but my embouchure is gone as can be expected -* now I just use my talents crushing idiot pushy newb's here.*


*

*
An even nobler purpose. Hulk smash...


----------



## doublejj (May 15, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, I kinda took a dump on him for reporting every fucking 5 minutes & tapping his foot waiting for results.
> 
> Guess I shouldn't log out again too.


when did the 'Mods get to log out' rule go into affect?.. Are u sure? I thought Mods were logged in for life....like a General or Admiral


----------



## tyler.durden (May 15, 2019)

sunni said:


> He’s still Fucking going on about it
> He keeps posting a screenshot of your PM
> Guess he doesn’t realize those are against the rules lol


----------



## Lethidox (May 15, 2019)

feeling like shit lately. no job, no car, no income. i know that will all change eventually as im working on it but i low key feel disappointed in myself. maybe the boredom of staying home is driving me crazy idk. i do go out but not much i can do without an income i walk around the neighborhood and all that. was hoping the renovations would keep me sane but sadly no progress on that lately we literally have only 4 days to work on it at this rate.

my dad doesn't work on the room until saturday/the weekends so we got 4 days. my sister comes in next week friday so likely wont be doing much work next weekend so pretty much 2-3 days. busy weekends. ready to bust this nut tomorrow though needa get out this house


----------



## ANC (May 16, 2019)

the burn


----------



## lokie (May 16, 2019)

ANC said:


> the burn


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 16, 2019)

ANC said:


> the burn


Holy skin tsunami batman!


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 16, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> O and update that tradesman didn’t make it to smoko (lunch break). He told me he had 15 years experience. My apprentice with 2 years experience was faster and neater, I get sometimes bending the truth to get work but seriously don’t waste my time. Got another one starting tomorrow. The joys of running a business.


saw this meme this morning and thought of you.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 16, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> saw this meme this morning and thought of you.
> 
> View attachment 4334197


That’s priceless, I’m not the only one.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 16, 2019)

When I was in high school my dad got me a summer job holding signs for road construction. I thought it was going to be great... getting paid to stand around chat with people and work on my tan all day. On my first day they handed me a helmet and heavy high vis overalls and yelled at me over a walkie talkie all morning. I didn't return after lunch break.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 16, 2019)

LOL

It is kind of a shitty job due to boredom and exposure, but it pays pretty good,esp since no real skills are involved. In my area those gigs are very hard to find and openings are filled quickly


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 16, 2019)

They paid student wages, I think it was around a dollar less than minimum wage. The few hours I worked didn't cover the cost of the overalls.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 16, 2019)

You should have played it more.
Overalls plus no t shirt should have equaled multiple tips.
Stopping traffic would not have been a problem - - - getting it moving again might be tough though.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2019)

Morning everyone......it's a balmy 66F this morning....gonna hit the mid 80's today....sheesh it's a humid @#$%%^&& out there.....

Coffee is up and it's hot.......so if anyone needs any...

Figured out what that mystery plant was......it's a lantana, got some wild ones but they have a more of a minty smell to them, this one doesn't hmmm guess it's still to young of one.....the butterflies are gonna love me though...

now i just gotta figure out where to plant them......decisions decisions...


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> lantana


I have a trailing one on my retaining wall behind my patio. It looks pretty but it smells like ass.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2019)

raratt said:


> I have a trailing one on my retaining wall behind my patio. It looks pretty but it smells like ass.


i have some wild ones, if you grab the leaves they give off a minty smell. they also have a red and orange flower

makes me wonder where they got this one, and what flowers it's gonna have....


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 16, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You should have played it more.
> Overalls plus no t shirt should have equaled multiple tips.
> Stopping traffic would not have been a problem - - - getting it moving again might be tough though.
> 
> View attachment 4334248


They were more like this image and 20 sizes too big. There's no putting sexy back in those.


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone......it's a balmy 66F this morning....gonna hit the mid 80's today....sheesh it's a humid @#$%%^&& out there.....
> 
> Coffee is up and it's hot.......so if anyone needs any...
> 
> ...


Good morning, it's raining here


----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning, it's raining here


not here, we have the humidity now prolly till the weekend....got the wife fixed up by the a/c now........hopefully that system that over in the west will bring some rain over the weekend.....


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> raining here


We got dumped on last night, impressive for May.


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2019)

raratt said:


> We got dumped on last night, impressive for May.


CN was saying it poured at his house last night. Any rain is impressive down here.


----------



## lokie (May 16, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> They were more like this image and 20 sizes too big. There's no putting sexy back in those.


Put one on and post a pic.
Some folks like the construction look.

A friend used to tell stories of a chick he dated. She liked it when he got off work after a hot day.
He said she would go crazy jumping all over him as soon as he got in the door.

This guy seems to be enjoying them.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 16, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> They paid student wages, I think it was around a dollar less than minimum wage. The few hours I worked didn't cover the cost of the overalls.


Around here it's usually $20/hr, mostly because road construction is a gov't sponsored job and even when contracted the pay is "prevailing wage" ( a union denotation) which is higher than what a company would charge, say me for road work.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 16, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Around here it's usually $20/hr, mostly because road construction is a gov't sponsored job and even when contracted the pay is "prevailing wage" ( a union denotation) which is higher than what a company would charge, say me for road work.


I'd stand there all day long in those with the stop/slow sign for Davis-Bacon wage.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 16, 2019)

lokie said:


> Put one on and post a pic.
> Some folks like the construction look.
> 
> A friend used to tell stories of a chick he dated. She liked it when he got off work after a hot day.
> ...


Gross.  Guys _never_ exaggerate their sexual escapades. 



Singlemalt said:


> Around here it's usually $20/hr, mostly because road construction is a gov't sponsored job and even when contracted the pay is "prevailing wage" ( a union denotation) which is higher than what a company would charge, say me for road work.


I did that in 2007, minimum wage was $8 at that time. I think that's like thirty cents American.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 16, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gross.  Guys _never_ exaggerate their sexual escapades.
> 
> 
> 
> I did that in 2007, minimum wage was $8 at that time. *I think that's like thirty cents American*.


LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (May 16, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gross.  Guys _never_ exaggerate their sexual escapades.
> 
> 
> 
> I did that in 2007, minimum wage was $8 at that time. I think that's like thirty cents American.


 Sometimes an escapade is too good to be true, but true indeed. Do you like basil?


----------



## lokie (May 16, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Sometimes an escapade is too good to be true, but true indeed. Do you like basil?


So you went to band camp too?


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2019)

LOL


----------



## sunni (May 16, 2019)

Jesus still going on


----------



## Singlemalt (May 16, 2019)

sunni said:


> Jesus still going on


Where, in Support? Some of us may mosey on over :evil grin:


----------



## lokie (May 16, 2019)

sunni said:


> Jesus still going on


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 16, 2019)

lokie said:


>


So he started a new thread to bitch about privacy settings?

What a douche...

https://www.rollitup.org/t/is-there-a-limit-to-the-number-of-participants-in-a-pm.989613/#post-14899367


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 16, 2019)

sunni said:


> Jesus still going on


Preach. He has arisen.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 16, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> Preach. He has arisen.


That was last month. Oh, past tense, you're correct, my mistake


----------



## doublejj (May 16, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You should have played it more.
> Overalls plus no t shirt should have equaled multiple tips.
> Stopping traffic would not have been a problem - - - getting it moving again might be tough though.
> 
> View attachment 4334248


I'm a huge fan of overalls.....in more ways than 1


----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2019)

interesting <evil grin>........



just popped into that thread....hehe


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 16, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> That was last month. Oh, past tense, you're correct, my mistake


Well, it was either that, or he's just alright with me.


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 16, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I'm a huge fan of overalls.....in more ways than 1


Those overalls and the new Tesla you purchase 20 years from now . . . could be used in a porno. This couple beat you to it, tho:
https://www.businessinsider.com/couple-shot-porno-in-moving-tesla-on-autopilot-2019-5


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 16, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Sometimes an escapade is too good to be true, but true indeed. Do you like basil?


For some reason I feel like that's a loaded question.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 16, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> For some reason I feel like that's a loaded question.


Well, it was until the climax (as it were)


----------



## Grandpapy (May 16, 2019)

Basil is Orgasmic


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> Those overalls and the new Tesla you purchase 20 years from now . . . could be used in a porno. This couple beat you to it, tho:
> https://www.businessinsider.com/couple-shot-porno-in-moving-tesla-on-autopilot-2019-5


She's cute:






I'm proud it happened in LA. We are the car culture after all.


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> For some reason I feel like that's a loaded question.


Malt's a gunslinger, with him they are almost all loaded questions to one degree or another.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> She's cute:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would love to see a "freckle quality" pic; she looks very promising


----------



## Singlemalt (May 16, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Basil is Orgasmic


Indeed


----------



## Lethidox (May 16, 2019)

today is my stage kind of nervous for 2 reasons. 1. i got diarrhea; well its kinda passed already but hopefully it doesn't come back. pretty sure i get diarrhea constantly because im eating way too much sugar in a single day gotta try and cut back on that for health reasons like diabetes and all that. 2. i was going to ask him where i am start off at but i think he just wants me to shadow ( watch ) someone so idk what stations are available and where i will be probably if i had to guess imma start either on prep or pantry. pantry is basically appetizers/salads the easiest station on the line besides desserts. it's thursday though i think it will be fairly slow. lunch time is when the area is packed from all the office workers and dinner on the weekends. not much parking in the area so you either need to get a taxi or uber or something along those lines. 

other then that though not much plans for today. did most of my chores already just need to wash and dry my clothes. dont need to fuss with the sunflowers until saturday/sunday since i watered yesterday. i need to kind of check out my compost see how the worms are doing and possibly drop more food but last time i fed a ton of food more then likely none of it is even gone. i have a theory that if you feed heavily they will gorge themselves and basically reproduce more due to all the food. that is what i read at least space wise there is a ton of space it's about a 30gal bin. i always have trouble with my worms though they dont tend to seem fat like other peoples worms thus why i fed more as well. i think in the past i was under feeding um.


----------



## doublejj (May 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> She's cute:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Free Tesla advertising.....


----------



## doublejj (May 16, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Would love to see a "freckle quality" pic; she looks very promising


Taylor Jackson.....she's a porn star....google


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> it poured


Thunderstorm heading his way now.


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Basil is Orgasmic


Toni?


----------



## doublejj (May 16, 2019)

raratt said:


> Thunderstorm heading his way now.


The farms have a solid week of rain coming. we are fortunate to have greenhouses...


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2019)

This weather is conducive to napping. I still need to make a beer run sometime today, and I should fertilize the roses also, but they'll be there tomorrow.


----------



## doublejj (May 16, 2019)

raratt said:


> This weather is conducive to napping. I still need to make a beer run sometime today, and I should fertilize the roses also, but they'll be there tomorrow.


gonna make a pot of home made beef barley soup......


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2019)

doublejj said:


> gonna make a pot of home made beef barley soup......


I'm frying catfish.


----------



## doublejj (May 16, 2019)

raratt said:


> I'm frying catfish.


I pulled the crawfish traps until the rains stop, I cannot get out there to check them in the rain my trike is not weather proof....


----------



## DustyDuke (May 16, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> When I was in high school my dad got me a summer job holding signs for road construction. I thought it was going to be great... getting paid to stand around chat with people and work on my tan all day. On my first day they handed me a helmet and heavy high vis overalls and yelled at me over a walkie talkie all morning. I didn't return after lunch break.


The wife does Traffic Control part time it is good for the extra cash. I did tell her boss, who is my mate to have her back which helps. One of her coworkers slapped on the ass and said some sadistic shit once he was fired instantly. 
But I was not satisfied so I went to his local pub. Politely grabbed him by the scruf and told him the sadistic shit I would do to him, if I heard his name again. He was a coward. Everyone else is really good though, you always get your bad apples.
I’ve had a few workers go missing never to be heard from again lol. I always think I can’t be that bad or am I?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2019)

not bad...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 16, 2019)

Washin the car


----------



## Lethidox (May 16, 2019)

checked my worm bin they are doing fairly good i am impressed tbh. surprised all the dragon fruit and melon rinds are almost gone. all the other stuff though still there like the apples and limes. i feed a decent bit again. added some idk how old corn cobs they had to be sitting in the freezer for like 4 months at least. and some grapes, old tomatoe, a old dried up beet. cleaned out the veggie drawer as well got some old romaine lettuce and bokchoy my grandpa grew that nobody is going to eat before it goes bad. put them in my freezer for now. 

turned the bin over ( moved the contents around for air circulation ) bin is kinda wet for my liking probably from all the water i added plus the food moisture just not gonna add water anymore did that to wet the old soil i had in there for bedding. it smells alright though. not super stink. i can always add more cardboard in there to dry it up as well as remove the lid completely. the lid is on but about 90% on so not a whole lot of fruit flies can get it if i remove it off completely just allows more air to circulate the top portion drying it off quicker. 

trial starts in about 5 hours lots of time to kill so far.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 16, 2019)

Got my veggie garden mostly planted today. I've been wanting to plant for 2 weeks now but the rain wouldn't let up and my rows were flooded. Then the other night it dropped into the mid 30s, so maybe the flooding was a blessing in disguise? So far I've done a 20ft row of San Marzano tomatoes, another row half with cucumber, half with cherry tomato, with a couple beefsteak. Both those rows have a few peas mixed in. A row of Swiss chard and mustard spinach with room for something else, probably lettuce. And a row of broccoli raab with a little room left, I think I have Brussel sprouts I'll plant there. I still have a couple open rows I'm not sure what I'm planting, I need to go through my seeds, probably more squash. I also started 2 patches of giant pumpkin. I'm going back out to do a couple patches of watermelon, then drop a bunch of sunflower seeds in the beds I prepped and seed my hugels with melons and squashes. I still need to guy buy some bell peppers, only thing I didn't start myself. I also put an unknown space tomato right outside my front door. There's a mound from where the stump of an oak was ground up last year and it's turned into good compost. Should be a fun experiment, I haven't grown outside in close to 10 years now.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 16, 2019)

It’s finally Friday, what a crapy week.
Soon I’ll be sipping whiskey and blazing a backwoods. Just got to get threw the day 
Nice morning though it’s 8:00am a bit fresh should be fishing not a breath of wind


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Washin the car


I need my chest scrubbed...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Washin the car
> View attachment 4334393


i need my car washed? come on sharing is caring here....


----------



## Lethidox (May 16, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> i need my car washed? come on sharing is caring here....


----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2019)

Lethidox said:


>


yeah knowing my luck that would prolly be me.......

my luck these days is like a bald man getting a comb for a present....

even though i did win a bet with my wife we first starting dating, best damn car wash i ever had......


----------



## too larry (May 16, 2019)

lokie said:


> It's been more than 20 years since I presented my wife with jewelry.
> 
> More than a few precious metal and gemstone pieces have been lost.
> 
> ...


In the early years I bought the wife the occasional ring or necklace. Real stuff, just from the pawnshop. She never wore them, and told me to stop after a few years.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 16, 2019)

raratt said:


> I'm frying catfish.


The cat fish in Oz are pretty average eating, I’d like to try some, maybe one day I’ll get to the states and give it a go. I love fish, fresh or salt water varieties


----------



## too larry (May 16, 2019)

racerboy71 said:


> started both last year from seeds, but went with starts from the little road side flower place down the street this year instead.. never grew bush cucs before, see how they do.. should have a butt load if they do well..


I grew the Pickle Bush strain last year. Little cucumbers, but kind of neat.


----------



## jungle666 (May 16, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> It’s finally Friday, what a crapy week.
> Soon I’ll be sipping whiskey and blazing a backwoods. Just got to get threw the day
> Nice morning though it’s 8:00am a bit fresh should be fishing not a breath of wind
> View attachment 4334414


Woke up to a fog here on the Murray gunna be a top day though


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 16, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Washin the car
> View attachment 4334393


Do you do convertibles with the top down?



I put 4 tomato plants in today. There were no parking spaces by my cousin's greenhouse store and I wasn't carrying a ton of plants a half a block.

I'll be there early tomorrow. Place was swamped with old people. (like me, lol)

 

My cousin tipped me off on how to make holes in plastic mulch. As long as it's not too windy.

 
It's a start. Look a little sad right now, check back in 2 months. Last year that bed overgrew out of control by August.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 16, 2019)

jungle666 said:


> Woke up to a fog here on the Murray gunna be a top day though


The fog would be thick there today. Top spot the mighty Murray, I spend a bit of time in Tocumwal. Trying to catch that elusive big Murray Cod, very unsuccessfully!!!


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> 4 tomato plants in today.


I made some tomato cages because mine get so big they topple the little ones. 6' of 3' tall hog fence type stuff. I need to cut access holes in the two new ones I made still. I stake them down with some 1X steel fence tubes.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 16, 2019)

raratt said:


> I made some tomato cages because mine get so big they topple the little ones. 6' of 3' tall hog fence type stuff. I need to cut access holes in the two new ones I made still. I stake them down with some 1X steel fence tubes.


Last year I kept adding cages beside the cages and wiring them together.

Those are just the starters for now. I have a stack of them. And lots of that hollow plastic clothesline.

It took over an hour to cut all that shit down last October. It gets to be a mess in there.


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2019)

38 minutes on hold with the tax board trying to find out where my money is and "Britney" answers. I click off the speaker and talk to her and all I get is hung up on because for some reason she could not hear me. I'll call again tomorrow, too late now.


----------



## Lethidox (May 16, 2019)

raratt said:


> 38 minutes on hold with the tax board trying to find out where my money is and "Britney" answers. I click off the speaker and talk to her and all I get is hung up on because for some reason she could not hear me. I'll call again tomorrow, too late now.


had that shit happen to me for past 2 months now dealing with the car insurance/rental car. everytime they cannot hear me and im shouting lmfao. pretty sure it was the phone companies fault though cause when they talk it cuts in and out. i have verizon. same issue with my ISP as well for the past 2 weeks since i moved into my new room my internet has been fucked. it goes offline 5-20 times in a single day. i need to constantly restart my modem unhooking the coax cable and if i don't unhook that it won't reboot properly for some reason. it seemed to stop as of yesterday though. i have spectrum for ISP and tv though. spectrum kinda shitty imo for ISP


----------



## too larry (May 16, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL
> 
> It is kind of a shitty job due to boredom and exposure, but it pays pretty good,esp since no real skills are involved. In my area those gigs are very hard to find and openings are filled quickly


Thanks to debris removal, we have put thousands of otherwise unemployable folks to work. Including, but not limited to sign holders.


----------



## too larry (May 16, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone......it's a balmy 66F this morning....gonna hit the mid 80's today....sheesh it's a humid @#$%%^&& out there.....
> 
> Coffee is up and it's hot.......so if anyone needs any...
> 
> ...


I've pulled my share of lantana in my younger days. As a kid, one of my chores was to pull any before a cow found it.


----------



## too larry (May 16, 2019)

raratt said:


> This weather is conducive to napping. I still need to make a beer run sometime today, and I should fertilize the roses also, but they'll be there tomorrow.


After staying up util 0230, then getting up at 0530 Wednesday morning, everyday has been good for napping.


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2019)

too larry said:


> staying up util 0230


If I make it to 11:30 I'm up late...lol


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Washin the car
> View attachment 4334393


So you're the reason it rained!


----------



## too larry (May 16, 2019)

I had two nights off, so spent a good deal of the last two days at the pond. Got a tarp stretched, and a cot, chair and stool moved from my old camp. Plus remembered the 2 1/2 gallons of water this time. 

 

Worked in the garden every morning though. This morning I got the last few trees cut that were in the way of putting up the fence. I had to make a brushpile. The debris removal folks said that I might could get away with putting more dead trees at the road, but nothing green. I had hoped they would hold off on my stuff for a few more days so I could ease around and add more, but they got the last of my crap this week.


----------



## too larry (May 16, 2019)

raratt said:


> If I make it to 11:30 I'm up late...lol


I kind of sort of work nights, so I'm used to it to some degree. My usual camp bedtime is midnight, but I got a late start to a chore that was time consuming.


----------



## cannabineer (May 16, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Basil is Orgasmic


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2019)

I have 4,284 media files on my portable hard drive. I burned all our CD's to it at CD quality. After the fix on my laptop Windows media has decided it can't figure which song goes with which album or even who made them. Downloaded realplayer free version and it is in the process of sorting everything out (which is how I found out how many files are there). Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## cannabineer (May 16, 2019)

raratt said:


> I have 4,284 media files on my portable hard drive. I burned all our CD's to it at CD quality. After the fix on my laptop Windows media has decided it can't figure which song goes with which album or even who made them. Downloaded realplayer free version and it is in the process of sorting everything out (which is how I found out how many files are there). Keep your fingers crossed.


Something tells me that is the precise current quantitty of Finnish amputee dwarf porn available on the Internet.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 16, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Something tells me that is the precise current quantitty of Finnish amputee dwarf porn available on the Internet.


That would be one hell of a Lapp dance


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> That would be one hell of a Lapp dance


LOL don't rein, deer on my parade!


----------



## cannabineer (May 16, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> That would be one hell of a Lapp dance


 It's no secret Santa visits Finland when it's time to recruit uhm elves


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2019)

I'm screwed, it did the same thing.


----------



## Lethidox (May 17, 2019)

finished my stage early at around 930pm so it was about 5 hours 30mins long. tired as shit expected it to be slow but not it was fairly busy the entire area was pretty damn busy at that hour. good news is i got hired; i start on monday. i still dont know exactly what to do i tried my best to help out do as much as i could. more good news LOTS of hot girls at that place. i was kind of expecting the food to be subpar when i walked it it's your usual the food prepped out doesn't look anything amazing but actually when it's done cooking it looks really fancy. they got me on pantry which pretty much does the salads and appetizers but they said only 3 people usually work the line most weekdays but i think there will be 4 for now since im new and training at least for a good week or 2. 

might go to bed i didn't eat dinner yet but im pooped been up since 6am. off for the next 3 days renovations on saturday and sunday


----------



## ANC (May 17, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> That would be one hell of a Lapp dance


Hans off


----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2019)

Morning everyone....it's another balmy 73F this morning, high is gonna be in the upper 80's this afternoon with a high RH, yeah it's gonna feel hotter than what it actually is....owe well....welcome to texas.....

on a better note...we might have some rain coming this way....fingers crossed

well coffee is ready and nice and hot.....

gotta get ready to take the Mrs's to her new doctor.....see what going on....

still haven't figured out where to put the new plants at, sat in the garden and looked around....hard to find spots for the these beauties...me and local mockingbird had a discussion about it...


----------



## ANC (May 17, 2019)

Sounds like Zimbabwe, it doesn't even need to get hot. You feel like you stepped into a sauna when you get off the plane.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2019)

pretty close.....


----------



## lokie (May 17, 2019)

ANC said:


> Sounds like Zimbabwe, it doesn't even need to get hot. You feel like you stepped into a sauna when you get off the plane.


I suspect that is the same feeling I get any place along the coast of Georgia US in the summer.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2019)

our summers haven't hit yet, but they're getting there, next week gonna be in the low 90's, in fact they are predicting, that sunday will be 93, but because of the humidity it will feel like 100....ugh....

glad we got the pool going again....


----------



## SSGrower (May 17, 2019)

I have accomplished not being able to load pics no big deal, if this is a widespread issue id be curious what @sunni 's inbox looks like.


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2019)

Headed to a blazing 69 today, average is 80. Looks like we get a little sun today before we get dumped on again tomorrow. Actually had to put shoes on yesterday and jeans with a flannel. Get to call the tax man again this morning to find out where my money is, hopefully.


----------



## ANC (May 17, 2019)

80 for me is just a nice day....


----------



## cannabineer (May 17, 2019)

ANC said:


> Hans off


That is a sin to practicing Lutherans


----------



## ANC (May 17, 2019)

*Hans (name) - Wikipedia*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hans_(name)
Hans is a masculine given name. In German, Danish, Dutch, Faroese, Norwegian, Icelandic and Swedish, it was originally short for Johannes (John), but is now ...


----------



## jerryb73 (May 17, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> our summers haven't hit yet, but they're getting there, next week gonna be in the low 90's, in fact they are predicting, that sunday will be 93, but because of the humidity it will feel like 100....ugh....
> 
> glad we got the pool going again....


Summer is definitely on the way. Haven’t had any rain in a couple weeks and none in the immediate future.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Summer is definitely on the way. Haven’t had any rain in a couple weeks and none in the immediate future.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334807


yeah you going in the ways of us over here, here come the 90's


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2019)

YAY! got a hold of the tax people this morning, less than 10 minutes on hold. Lesson learned, don't call at the end of the day. The "check is in the mail". Very helpful woman working there.


----------



## Lethidox (May 17, 2019)

woke up tired af but i had a decent sleep. tried to stay up because i haven't eaten anything since tuesday. thinking about going to the fish market down the street buy some poke. if you dont know what poke is it's raw cubed fish usually ahi ( yellow fine tuna ), salmon, cooked octopus, sword fish, crab. basically one of those proteins marinated in some sort of sauce. sauces are typically made with soy sauce base and various herbs and spices. very popular here in Hawaii and typically only made with the freshest fish. if your buying salmon though 100% it's been frozen, if buying hamachi 100% it's been frozen. crab and octopus same thing. 

i was thinking of buying some spicy ahi poke it's super popular so the shit sells out real quick. idk why this place never makes a lot of it either. other then that yea not much im doing today. might help my sisters bf with the room idk i think he is off today. if not tomorrow for sure. very hungry though. wish i had a car might end up just buying sushi tbh


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 17, 2019)

Sitting here patiently waiting another four hours until the long weekend starts. We're heading to NJ for the weekend and the weather looks like it's going to be awesome! I can't remember the last time I went three days without seeing snow or rain.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 17, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sitting here patiently waiting another four hours until the long weekend starts. *We're heading to NJ for the weekend *and the weather looks like it's going to be awesome! I can't remember the last time I went three days without seeing snow or rain.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334818


Don't miss this Club on Saturday night


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 17, 2019)

Got my food shopping done. On the way home I hit home depot and grabbed some plants, 3 different grape varieties and 4 different strawberries, then went to the local plant stand for some bell pepper plants and a flat of marigolds. Hoping the rain let's up so I can get them planted and be done with it. I think the grapes are going into pots for now, I still need to dig the beds and set up trellising. I'm hoping to hit the big nursery a few towns over next week for some more berry/fruit plants, just not sure what yet. Smoking on some green crack and blueberry dabs. Maybe a nap before I go out to work, it's that kinda day.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 17, 2019)

looks classy, the nipples are a nice touch. We're going to be in the union beach area. I've never been in a peeler bar in the US. There's one not far from where we're staying http://fantasiesgogonj.com/ worth a visit?


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> looks classy, the nipples are a nice touch. We're going to be in the union beach area. I've never been in a peeler bar in the US. There's one not far from where we're staying http://fantasiesgogonj.com/ worth a visit?


Pics look nice, not like they would put ugly ones up there though.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 17, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> looks classy, the nipples are a nice touch. We're going to be in the union beach area. I've never been in a peeler bar in the US. There's one not far from where we're staying http://fantasiesgogonj.com/ worth a visit?


What he said ^^^
I haven't been to one in over 30 yrs so , my assessments may be dated


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## raratt (May 17, 2019)

If there is someone in my area that needs something to grow message me. I am not selling anything BTW.


----------



## ANC (May 17, 2019)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 17, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4334757


He's just sizing you up to figure out the perfect burrow hole diameter to twist your ankle.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> Pics look nice, not like they would put ugly ones up there though.


Are they allowed to do the full monty


Singlemalt said:


> What he said ^^^
> I haven't been to one in over 30 yrs so , my assessments may be dated


I kid. I went one in Montreal years ago. They didn't have ladies washrooms so you had to use the washroom the dancers changed in. I can't see myself ever going to one again.


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are they allowed to do the full monty


Those rules are made by the cities, in Sac alcohol can't be served when dancers get naked.


----------



## Lethidox (May 17, 2019)

my poke 2lb spicy ahi 1 lb ahi limu cost me $43 fresh ahi though. the spicy is just your typical spicy mayo. mayo+siracha and w.e. they decide to put in it. the other one is just soy sauce, seaweed, red chili flakes, kakui nuts roasted and grated and marinated. Ahi = Tuna. 

shit not even 1 hour they open and the ahi limu is gone. the spicy was half full. some places here use pre bought ahi meaning it was cubed and frozen and dyed thus it's SUPER red but has no flavor cause it was frozen price wise it's actually not bad some places will charge you $50-60 for this.


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> looks classy, the nipples are a nice touch. We're going to be in the union beach area. I've never been in a peeler bar in the US. There's one not far from where we're staying http://fantasiesgogonj.com/ worth a visit?


I think you must, for science!


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 17, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I think you must, for science!


I don't know...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 17, 2019)

I never got strip clubs. Let me pay you ridiculous amounts of money to get me horned up, then I can go home drunk and broke to jerk off.  Fuck, even my buddy who was dealing coke to a bunch of strippers never got play from them.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> Those rules are made by the cities, in Sac alcohol can't be served when dancers get naked.


Same in Florida


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 17, 2019)

Here it’s a full gynaecological exam. With beer and nachos.


----------



## too larry (May 17, 2019)

I come in early on Friday's, so didn't get much done this morning. Did move the pumphouse down to the woods. I'm thinking of putting it back together. Most of it is in pretty good shape. One broken window. We are buying a new one from the storage place. It will have insulation and be wired for power.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 17, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Same in Florida



S(h)ame in Chicago


----------



## DustyDuke (May 17, 2019)

It’s 7:00am Saturday morning and it’s 7c that’s 44f, it’s crazy cold winter is coming top of 20 c like 65f.
Found out last night my father in-law. Who has come down for 2 week holiday is moving in for 3 months (probably longer). At least he has found work. Don’t know why my Mrs is been so nice, I’ve meet him 3 times in our 12 year relationship. Never called on birthday’s never asked for pictures of the kids or got the a gift. He has done fuck all for us or tried to. Just shows up when he’s been kicked out by his Gf.
Did I mention it’s cold and I’m bitter lol
It gets worse I have a bottle of 1977 Glenfiddich rare collection there were only 166 bottles made worth $3800 each which was a gift from a builder. I have had 3 small glasses on New Years and birthday’s. It’s like drinking gold. That prick knocked back 2 glasses and was on his third and mixed with coke are you fucking serious. I had to leave and smoke a pound of weed or I was going to literally kill him.
He thought that it was the cheap shit I have 6 bottles of cheap whiskey. All of those put together are worth less then 3 glasses of that stuff. No body touches my whiskey.
It’s on like donkey kong now
Family sigh.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 17, 2019)

There's going to be a 30 degree difference in temp today (52f) and tomorrow (82f). Unfortunately, the trait that both days share is rain. Rain all day. Yesterday. Everyday. Go away, don't come again any other day. Ever. I think we're pretty much set for the year. Are you listening, god? Fuck...


----------



## Singlemalt (May 17, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Here it’s a full gynaecological exam. With beer and nachos.


Hmmm, oddly that sounds interesting; I haven't had lunch today so maybe it's the beer and nachos though I can't really determine


----------



## too larry (May 17, 2019)

I was always uncomfortable in strip clubs. When I was in the Navy my boss dated a stripper, so we saw her at the club on the weekends, then saw her getting her kids off to school during the week.

I've spent a fair amount of time at nude beaches, and those don't bother me. Everyone is on equal footing, so to speak, and there are no 8 dollar beers.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 17, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> View attachment 4334864 my poke 2lb spicy ahi 1 lb ahi limu cost me $43 fresh ahi though. the spicy is just your typical spicy mayo. mayo+siracha and w.e. they decide to put in it. the other one is just soy sauce, seaweed, red chili flakes, kakui nuts roasted and grated and marinated. Ahi = Tuna.
> 
> shit not even 1 hour they open and the ahi limu is gone. the spicy was half full. some places here use pre bought ahi meaning it was cubed and frozen and dyed thus it's SUPER red but has no flavor cause it was frozen price wise it's actually not bad some places will charge you $50-60 for this.


That looks amazing


----------



## Singlemalt (May 17, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> It’s 7:00am Saturday morning and it’s 7c that’s 44f, it’s crazy cold winter is coming top of 20 c like 65f.
> Found out last night my father in-law. Who has come down for 2 week holiday is moving in for 3 months (probably longer). At least he has found work. Don’t know why my Mrs is been so nice, I’ve meet him 3 times in our 12 year relationship. Never called on birthday’s never asked for pictures of the kids or got the a gift. He has done fuck all for us or tried to. Just shows up when he’s been kicked out by his Gf.
> Did I mention it’s cold and I’m bitter lol
> It gets worse I have a bottle of 1977 Glenfiddich rare collection there were only 166 bottles made worth $3800 each which was a gift from a builder. I have had 3 small glasses on New Years and birthday’s. It’s like drinking gold. That prick knocked back 2 glasses and was on his third and mixed with coke are you fucking serious. I had to leave and smoke a pound of weed or I was going to literally kill him.
> ...


I hope you took what was left of the bottle with you. C'mon you're an enterprising young fella, OZ is full of deadly spiders, bugs and snakes; surely some of those are near by *wink, wink*


----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2019)

beer and nachos? already on it....hehe.....now i need to get more beer....gotta finish the skirt steak though...
 

yeah that me in the back....


----------



## DustyDuke (May 17, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> beer and nachos? already on it....hehe.....now i need to get more beer....gotta finish the skirt steak though...
> View attachment 4334907
> 
> yeah that me in the back....


Looks like a hard day at the office


----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Looks like a hard day at the office


actually i've been at the dr office most of the day....and i went to see my grandmother at the home today too......and it's friday.....


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 17, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> The spacebar on my macbook has been dead for a while. I have to copy/paste spaces. The "Geniuses" at apple want to charge $449 to fix a five year old notebook which is crazy. I tried using a windows notebook but hit a hurdle that was a deal breaker. I have 15 years of photos and videos on two external drives. When I plugged them into the windows notebook it asks if I wanted to format them, like they were brand new drives. I've gotten used to hitting command+v when I want a space now and it hasn't slowed me down. I'm hoping Santa brings me a new macbook this xmas.


Check out lewis rossman on youtube. He fixes apple products, makes videos on how to do it and sells the tools. His business is Rossman repair group. He is also fighting for right to repair. Its shameful at what apple does to customers. Things like price repiars so high that its cheaper to buy new. Lie and say They cant fix something to make you buy new. They even lie and say that data cant be recovered off thier damaged devices. It would be one thing if they just said they cant do it but apple goes as far as to tell people that it cant be done and if someone claims they can its a scam. 

He even gets drunk and makes a board level repair in one video to make fun of the genius bar.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 17, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I hope you took what was left of the bottle with you. C'mon you're an enterprising young fella, OZ is full of deadly spiders, bugs and snakes; surely some of those are near by *wink, wink*


O definitely took it with me, the old spider in the boot trick


----------



## Lethidox (May 17, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> That looks amazing


yea man if you love eating sushi your gonna love poke. this is the REAL FUCKING DEAL. idgaf what other people say unless you were born and raise in Hawaii and moved and opened up a poke shop chances are those poke shops dont know wtf they are doing. can't go wrong with the spicy ahi though. that is the most popular with kids these days the older generations love the soy sauce based ones that is the OG. 

i eat mine like i eat my sushi. white rice, poke, pickled ginger, and some soy sauce shit is really good. huge debate though on who has the best poke in Hawaii lol almost all the poke shops here i believe are mom and pop stores i enjoy them good service, good food, price is reasonable for the quality.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2019)

ok skirt steak done, stuff jalopeno's ready.......now i need another beer......

fucking mockingbird....it's over looking at me like "dude, where's mine".....oops nvm he found a bug.....


----------



## Lethidox (May 17, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> beer and nachos? already on it....hehe.....now i need to get more beer....gotta finish the skirt steak though...
> View attachment 4334907
> 
> yeah that me in the back....


damn bro those weinies low key look ghetto but tasty af i bet. what is that ceviche or like a salsa? i miss my ceviche my dad makes some really good one with octopus


----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> damn bro those weinies low key look ghetto but tasty af i bet. what is that ceviche or like a salsa? i miss my ceviche my dad makes some really good one with octopus


guacamole on the right, and pico de gallo on the left.....the winnies are smoked we just added the prezel stick so u can just pick them up......


----------



## DustyDuke (May 17, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> yea man if you love eating sushi your gonna love poke. this is the REAL FUCKING DEAL. idgaf what other people say unless you were born and raise in Hawaii and moved and opened up a poke shop chances are those poke shops dont know wtf they are doing. can't go wrong with the spicy ahi though. that is the most popular with kids these days the older generations love the soy sauce based ones that is the OG.
> 
> i eat mine like i eat my sushi. white rice, poke, pickled ginger, and some soy sauce shit is really good. huge debate though on who has the best poke in Hawaii lol almost all the poke shops here i believe are mom and pop stores i enjoy them good service, good food, price is reasonable for the quality.


When I go after the king fish we sushimi it up on the boat and dip it in soy strait down the hatch. so good so fresh
I’ll have to wait until tuna season before I get a feed like that


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> fresh ahi


I can buy that for $6.35 a pound not previously frozen. Cheaper than a steak.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 17, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> actually i've been at the dr office most of the day....and i went to see my grandmother at the home today too......and it's friday.....





BudmanTX said:


> actually i've been at the dr office most of the day....and i went to see my grandmother at the home today too......and it's friday.....


what are the red chips never seen them before, they look awesome.


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I think we're pretty much set for the year.


Ditto, we got twice the amount of the average total rain for this month in one day (Wed.)


----------



## jerryb73 (May 17, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> S(h)ame in Chicago


Lol, right now on the news, 6 women arrested for violating the , adult entertainment code. Whatever that is..


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol, right now on the news, 6 women arrested for violating the , adult entertainment code. Whatever that is..


Happy endings aren't legal. I don't know why they don't legalize prostitution and regulate and tax it. Oldest profession in the world yet they think it will go away?


----------



## tyler.durden (May 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> Ditto, we got twice the amount of the average total rain for this month in one day (Wed.)


----------



## tyler.durden (May 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> Happy endings aren't legal. I don't know why they don't legalize prostitution and regulate and tax it. Oldest profession in the world yet they think it will go away?



Totally. I've done the cost analysis of the $ I currently spend on prostitutes, and when I was dating regularly. The hookers cost less, on many levels...


----------



## Lethidox (May 17, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> When I go after the king fish we sushimi it up on the boat and dip it in soy strait down the hatch. so good so fresh
> I’ll have to wait until tuna season before I get a feed like that


yea my dad used to fish had 2 boats but idk he just didnt have time for it anymore so the boat sat at our house for years until he donated it. fish that fresh is the best. 



raratt said:


> I can buy that for $6.35 a pound not previously frozen. Cheaper than a steak.


lol i can buy steak cheaper then tuna here. given a lesser quality it still a steak can still be made into something delicious


----------



## Lethidox (May 17, 2019)

just fed my worm bin again fed the bokchoy and a huge block of mangoes that been sitting in our freezer for months. it's mango season so you know we got a shit load of mangoes again. think dragon fruit gonna fruit again as well. the worms are thriving though and they look fairly fat. i given it about a month until i see a good population still. idk how the hell imma keep up with feeding them though. probably just gonna keep buying a shit load of melons eat those and save the rinds. 

checked on the sunflowers they are doing good as usual. not much else to do today just one of those lazy days.


----------



## lokie (May 17, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Here it’s a full gynaecological exam. With beer and nachos.


Do they offer a box lunch to go?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 17, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Here it’s a full gynaecological exam. With beer and nachos.


Wow, I'm scared to google for an image that my brain came up with.
Really don't want to see that & besides the nacho's might be a bit "scratchy" for her.


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Wow, I'm scared to google for an image that my brain came up with.
> Really don't want to see that & besides the nacho's might be a bit "scratchy" for her.


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2019)

Beer shelf is filled, boy is tasked with cooking taco meat tonight. Planted some fragrant petunias, trimmed off the bulbs surrounding my mailbox, and fed the roses before tomorrows rain. Time for some tincture, try some bud I got hooked up with, and wash it down with beers. I'm done for today.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> Beer shelf is filled, boy is tasked with cooking taco meat tonight. Planted some fragrant petunias, trimmed off the bulbs surrounding my mailbox, and fed the roses before tomorrows rain. Time for some tincture, try some bud I got hooked up with, and wash it down with beers. I'm done for today.


welcome to my world right now, you need to catch up too btw


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 17, 2019)

raratt said:


>


As hard as it may be to believe, the picture in my brain was worse.


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> welcome to my world right now, you need to catch up too btw


You're a couple hours later there, I'll work on it boss.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> You're a couple hours later there, I'll work on it boss.


works for me......

oh p.s you might be a couple of later too....


----------



## dangledo (May 17, 2019)

Cleaning the smoker today. Well.. what i mean is... i simply opened the vents full bore and it cleans itself. ( @curious2garden knows what I'm talking about) while i drink legit tasting, Corona knock offs. 2 bucks cheaper a 6 and they're stronger. Been busy as a new house whore, so I'm enjoying the one day off cleaning house and other shit while getting fucked up

My brothers 13 annual golf outing tomorrow. Donations go to a good buddy who's new born son has brain tumors. He's been on a controlled, random placebo medicine, and the tumors have gotten smaller. Thankfully.

Hopefully they get a good chunk of change to help with traveling and hotel stays when needed. Last year we raised 20k for another family in need. Lots of work to make this happen but the pay off that helps people in need is well worth it. my other brother is a smooth talking sob so he almost always gets high dollar donations.

I'm donating an outdoor brick fire pit and surrounding platform. Have a bunch of over stock so itd really just be me paying labor. Normally a 1k install. Highest bidder. 

Last year I won 500 or so on fiddy fiddy tickets. Donated.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 17, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Cleaning the smoker today. Well.. what i mean is... i simply opened the vents full bore and it cleans itself. ( @curious2garden knows what I'm talking about) while i drink legit tasting, Corona knock offs. 2 bucks cheaper a 6 and they're stronger. Been busy as a new house whore, so I'm enjoying the one day off cleaning house and other shit while getting fucked up
> 
> My brothers 13 annual golf outing tomorrow. Donations go to a good buddy who's new born son has brain tumors. He's been on a controlled, random placebo medicine, and the tumors have gotten smaller. Thankfully.
> 
> ...


That’s an awesome thing you are doing mate.


----------



## too larry (May 17, 2019)

raratt said:


>


Yikes! That is disgusting. I hate that fake cheese.


----------



## dangledo (May 17, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> That’s an awesome thing you are doing mate.


Thank you. The dopamine drop slightly edges the hangover lol. I'm just a small player that makes this thing come together. 

My brother, whose outing this is for, was a very large personality. His friends who mostly make this happen, 12 years after his passing, still do this for their friend. Says more about him than what we're doing, and what this all really stands for. He cared for everyone, and it shows more every year. 

Keeps growing every year. 300 plus golfers, double shotgun start... We're gonna need a bigger boat, soon.


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2019)

dangledo said:


> full bore


I found out my grill will do 600 degrees with all 4 burners on high, any grease is carbonized after that, makes a lot of smoke though.


----------



## dangledo (May 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> I found out my grill will do 600 degrees with all 4 burners on high, any grease is carbonized after that, makes a lot of smoke though.


No joke, the big green egg will hit 900 (digital thermo) but if you're not paying attention, it'll incinerate the felt gasket, that needs replacing every couple years. 

The ceramic looks brand new after a hot burn. Remove ash and shes ready. I don't even wanna think about the gas grill thats highly neglected. Id need a torch I'm afraid.


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2019)

dangledo said:


> highly neglected


I have had a runaway grease fire before, that is why the beer extinguisher must be close by.


----------



## dangledo (May 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> I have had a runaway grease fire before, that is why the beer extinguisher must be close by.


Beer burgers lol. Love me some beer burgers


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 17, 2019)

I moved 3 refrigerators upstairs at work today, two were from my complex to the other one, so I had to load them up onto my truck and take them over there. Then I came home and mowed the yard and now I'm doing laundry. I'm going to be sore tomorrow.


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


> I moved 3 refrigerators upstairs at work today, two were from my complex to the other one, so I had to load them up onto my truck and take them over there. Then I came home and mowed the yard and now I'm doing laundry. I'm going to be sore tomorrow.


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


> I moved 3 refrigerators upstairs at work today, two were from my complex to the other one, so I had to load them up onto my truck and take them over there. Then I came home and mowed the yard and now I'm doing laundry. I'm going to be sore tomorrow.


I wish you could fix my tile! Why is a tile repair so f'n hard?


----------



## ANC (May 17, 2019)

Lol, with a braai, you make a fire, then burn clean your grill over the open fire.
let it cool and brush it down with a steel brush or rolled up newspaper.
Now you just have to wait for the fire to burn out and turn the wood into red hot coals then you can braai.


----------



## ANC (May 17, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I wish you could fix my tile! Why is a tile repair so f'n hard?


what is hard about tiling?


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 17, 2019)

ANC said:


> what is hard about tiling?


Not everybody can give up 10%.


----------



## Lethidox (May 17, 2019)

took a nap after all that food. now i got the runs lol too much spice for me. shaved cause beard was getting itchy again. no idea where everyone is. i think my sister went to work she might come home at 7 tonight idk. she needs to learn to calm the fuck down with work tbh she works like 100 hours a week sometimes she works back to back. one day she is going to get into a car accident because she fell asleep at the wheel. same with her bf. 

renovations coming along dad is laying the tiles most was set already but some came loose if he can manage to set the floor and the walls tomorrow i can fill in the gaps while he cuts the counter i mean really the counter is easy to cut just got to cut the hole for the sink and 1 line to fit it and the rest is all just back splash. once that is set we can work on the bedroom flooring cause that is the hardest part. the bedroom floor should take us half a day cutting around the damn edges to fit the closet installing it is super easy though. if my sisters bf is off he can help really not much to do otherwise i mean its literally almost done. only thing left in the bedroom is the floor and the sides of the wall which are wooden got to cut it and glue it on thats it. he can install the blinds easily wont take more then 1hour. bathroom is a little more time consuming though cause of the cement got to wait for it to dry then fill it in wait for that to dry basically lots of waiting for things to dry in the bathroom. i think we can finish it this weekend for sure though.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I wish you could fix my tile! Why is a tile repair so f'n hard?


Properly laying tile is almost an art, not to mention the saw required to cut those tough suckers can cost bank.

BTW, don't ask me to do it unless you want an elementary school art project on your bathroom floor.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 18, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> BTW, don't ask me to do it unless you want an elementary school art project on your bathroom floor.


I find this hard to believe. There are a few on here who seem to be able to do anything. You fall in this category.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 18, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> I find this hard to believe. There are a few on here who seem to be able to do anything. You fall in this category.





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Properly laying tile is almost an art, not to mention the saw required to cut those tough suckers can cost bank.
> 
> BTW, don't ask me to do it unless you want an elementary school art project on your bathroom floor.


I have a feeling if there was an anchor attached it would probably shine!


----------



## 420God (May 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I wish you could fix my tile! Why is a tile repair so f'n hard?


Again, wish I was closer.


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2019)

420God said:


> Again, wish I was closer.
> View attachment 4335274


 
Me too ;D


----------



## 420God (May 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4335284
> Me too ;D


Ooh, you got a nice one. Mine was cheap but did the job.


----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> As hard as it may be to believe, the picture in my brain was worse.


Me too. Details withheld.


----------



## 420God (May 18, 2019)

Have the tool to take the old tile out?


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2019)

420God said:


> Ooh, you got a nice one. Mine was cheap but did the job.


Thanks, this one piece of bullnose keeps coming loose. I need a better bonding agent. No cuts or anything required, just glue and grout the bastard in place but it keeps popping loose. I'm afraid it needs someone with @Blue Wizard 's level mojo from years of fixing shit the tenants broke.


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2019)

420God said:


> Have the tool to take the old tile out?
> View attachment 4335290


Yes but I'm not venturing back into the garage to get a picture of it. Yours is much nicer than mine anyway (and cleaner)! LOL


----------



## 420God (May 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks, this one piece of bullnose keeps coming loose. I need a better bonding agent. No cuts or anything required, just glue and grout the bastard in place but it keeps popping loose. I'm afraid it needs someone with @Blue Wizard 's level mojo from years of fixing shit the tenants broke.


I have to replace tiles after everytime my aunts visit, both are over 400lbs and do a number to my floors.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks, this one piece of bullnose keeps coming loose. I need a better bonding agent. No cuts or anything required, just glue and grout the bastard in place but it keeps popping loose. I'm afraid it needs someone with @Blue Wizard 's level mojo from years of fixing shit the tenants broke.


Have you tried acidizing before gluing?


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Have you tried acidizing before gluing?


Please tell me more, but for now I'm off to wash my hair


----------



## ANC (May 18, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Properly laying tile is almost an art, not to mention the saw required to cut those tough suckers can cost bank.
> 
> BTW, don't ask me to do it unless you want an elementary school art project on your bathroom floor.


I have a nice tile cutter but got lazy and bought a diamond blade for my grinder, cuts tiles like butter


----------



## ANC (May 18, 2019)

420God said:


> Have the tool to take the old tile out?
> View attachment 4335290


fuck, I've done it with a hammer and chisel. That thing looks the shit.


----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2019)

420God said:


> Have the tool to take the old tile out?
> View attachment 4335290


That puts me in mind of hardware from the Dune movie.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Please tell me more, but for now I'm off to wash my hair


 Phosphoric Acid Cleaner is a fast act-ing, easy to use acid-base cleaner for pre-cast concrete, concrete, masonry,grout, tile and natural stone surfaces. Phosphoric Acid Cleaner will removecement grout haze and mortar residue, joint cement, lime & hard waterdeposits, efflorescence, rust and other dirt and grime. Phosphoric AcidCleaner is suitable for interior and exterior use. Due to the nature of phos-phoric acid, Phosphoric Acid Cleaner is a milder alternative to other acid-base cleaners for concrete, tile, grout and natural stone surfaces
https://miraclesealants.com/pds/Phosphoric Acid Cleaner_PDS_08.12.16.pdf

We used it on repairing refractory, helps the new stuff adhere to old.


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Phosphoric Acid Cleaner is a fast act-ing, easy to use acid-base cleaner for pre-cast concrete, concrete, masonry,grout, tile and natural stone surfaces. Phosphoric Acid Cleaner will removecement grout haze and mortar residue, joint cement, lime & hard waterdeposits, efflorescence, rust and other dirt and grime. Phosphoric AcidCleaner is suitable for interior and exterior use. Due to the nature of phos-phoric acid, Phosphoric Acid Cleaner is a milder alternative to other acid-base cleaners for concrete, tile, grout and natural stone surfaces
> https://miraclesealants.com/pds/Phosphoric Acid Cleaner_PDS_08.12.16.pdf
> 
> We used it on repairing refractory, helps the new stuff adhere to old.


I just happen to have some of that in the garage! Never thought to use it. Thank you much.


----------



## 420God (May 18, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Phosphoric Acid Cleaner is a fast act-ing, easy to use acid-base cleaner for pre-cast concrete, concrete, masonry,grout, tile and natural stone surfaces. Phosphoric Acid Cleaner will removecement grout haze and mortar residue, joint cement, lime & hard waterdeposits, efflorescence, rust and other dirt and grime. Phosphoric AcidCleaner is suitable for interior and exterior use. Due to the nature of phos-phoric acid, Phosphoric Acid Cleaner is a milder alternative to other acid-base cleaners for concrete, tile, grout and natural stone surfaces
> https://miraclesealants.com/pds/Phosphoric Acid Cleaner_PDS_08.12.16.pdf
> 
> We used it on repairing refractory, helps the new stuff adhere to old.


Wish I knew that before. I've never had luck regrouting tiles, after the first couple attempts I switched to caulk instead. Holds up better than the cement stuff since it allows a little flex.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 18, 2019)




----------



## raratt (May 18, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Phosphoric Acid Cleaner is a fast act-ing, easy to use acid-base cleaner for pre-cast concrete, concrete, masonry,grout, tile and natural stone surfaces. Phosphoric Acid Cleaner will removecement grout haze and mortar residue, joint cement, lime & hard waterdeposits, efflorescence, rust and other dirt and grime. Phosphoric AcidCleaner is suitable for interior and exterior use. Due to the nature of phos-phoric acid, Phosphoric Acid Cleaner is a milder alternative to other acid-base cleaners for concrete, tile, grout and natural stone surfaces
> https://miraclesealants.com/pds/Phosphoric Acid Cleaner_PDS_08.12.16.pdf
> 
> We used it on repairing refractory, helps the new stuff adhere to old.


It is also good to reduce water pH instead of spending bank on pH down products. I use 1/4 tsp per gallon to get mine where I need it.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 18, 2019)

It's also great for removing hard water deposit and stains in toilets.


----------



## raratt (May 18, 2019)

Shit.
https://weather.msfc.nasa.gov/cgi-bin/basicLooper.pl?category=goeswestabimesoscale1&regex=10p35um&title=GOES-West ABI Mesoscale 1 - 10.35 um (Band 13)&time_drop=show


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 18, 2019)

I put some flowers and ornamentaIs in this bed this year, by the outdoor bar at my daughter's house.

Too dark and somber? Tough shit, I like purple. And I'm putting brighter flowers in a few pots on the ledges later.

This bed goes into shade around 4, had to pick part sun/part shade plants.

And I like purple.

 
My buddy went to the store with me, he's exhausted from the ride.


----------



## raratt (May 18, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I like purple


Where did you find the black petunia? Does it smell good also?


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 18, 2019)

One of these sprouts popped out early. Albino?
Taproot tip doesn't look right.


----------



## lokie (May 18, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Properly laying tile is almost an art, not to mention the saw required to cut those tough suckers can cost bank.
> 
> BTW, don't ask me to do it unless you want an elementary school art project on your bathroom floor.


I try to do clean tile work.







Sometimes it don't turn out as nice as what I imagined it could be.


----------



## Mellow old School (May 18, 2019)

Had the oppertunity while a future bathroom is being done, lack of funds at the moment, to make a second grow closet...


----------



## Lethidox (May 18, 2019)

just woke up tired as hell and butthole is on fire from all the spicy sauce. got to do some chores around the house maybe like water the sunflowers. good news is i am pretty sure the tiles are laid out on the ground only thing left is the sides. probably lay that then let it dry while he is cutting the counter and then grout both already. if we can finish the bathroom today tomorrow we can easily finish the floor. idk if they even bought the side panels for the bedroom but they need to asap cause once that floor goes down everything is practically ready to move in. idk who they bought from but i know it was a wholesaler and they likely had to buy and ship it in hopefully it came in because it's been idk how long now 2 weeks at least really shouldn't take that long


----------



## ANC (May 18, 2019)

I think you should have used that landscaping material, it lets water through


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> Not everybody can give up 10%.


Those decimates.


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Properly laying tile is almost an art, not to mention the saw required to cut those tough suckers can cost bank. . . . . . . . . . . . . . .


One of my dearly departed running mates laid tile. He spent all day doing math in his head. What the boss was getting per square foot, compared to what he was making. Every time he started, I would remind him he could buy a van, buy a saw, buy a dozen other little tools that you have to have, lease a storefront, advertise, get bonded, hire a helper and then he could keep all the money that was left for himself.


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2019)

I got the chance to put some of my Navy training to use this morning. I hit the wall a little after 0100 this morning. Came in a couple hours early to wrap up the mopping. Our new ice machine wasn't draining properly, so I got here in time to help the cleaning/maintenance guy jury rig a drainline. Will have to cut through a wall, but that can wait until Monday.

It's going to be another late night for me. No cleanup tonight though.


----------



## Lethidox (May 18, 2019)

Watered the babies. they seem to be doing fine been little over a month now since i planted from seed. i think in about 1 more month maybe i will start to see the heads. 

no idea where everyone went. sister came this morning and her bf as well but i think both of them went back to work. they literally needa chill tf out though with work think the both of them been working 24 hours straight and now today as well. dad went to work i know he will be home early though his dog didn't go to daycare so he has to walk um later this afternoon probably at the beach. 

im bored as hell thought he was going to stay home to do renovations but guess not so i really dont got anything to do. went outside for a smoke checked out the outside garden. seems like my grandpa is just planting stuff just because. he had some lettuce growing and didn't even harvest the lettuce they just shriveled up and left to compost. he's growing more papaya tree's getting kind of sick of it though we have so much papaya tree's at least 30! they are not the dwarf variety either and he doesn't really amend the soil or feed em so the papaya's are very small then what they should be. 

looking for more seeds trying to grow some cactus but i can't find any decent websites that sell seeds it's just all random stuff like on amazon. claiming "rare" and "exotic" with strange color patterns but imo that is bullshit. looks like someone took a regular species and just changed the colors digitally to look more rare. those items got bad reviews too


----------



## DustyDuke (May 18, 2019)

ANC said:


> I have a nice tile cutter but got lazy and bought a diamond blade for my grinder, cuts tiles like butter


I tiled my whole house with a small grinder and my brick saw. I did swap the blade on my brick saw to a tile blade, they are a lot thinner. But how good does a 3inch grinder work to cut around the round objects, thats how the tilers at work do it. They only do strait cuts on the saw.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 18, 2019)

Mil birthday is today... I might show up just to stir things up. Ya know, keep it lively. Mrs Goodson already doesn’t like that idea. But I dgaf, ima go just for gits and shiggles


----------



## raratt (May 18, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Mil birthday is today... I might show up just to stir things up. Ya know, keep it lively. Mrs Goodson already doesn’t like that idea. But I dgaf, ima go just for gits and shiggles


----------



## DustyDuke (May 18, 2019)

Did some trimming last night gorilla glue had the chop nothern light next weekend and maybe a Tangie’matic the week after so glad to be grow again. Don’t know why I stopped. 
Today I’m cleaning up the Mrs is sick and the place is falling apart, the world would stop spinning if she wasn’t around. I have to do dish’s/kitchen, laundry, vacuum/mopping, cars, smoke some weed and do the animals chickens, horse and move the sheep into the top paddock. 
It’s time for coffee a bacon and egg sandwich and I’ll get these animals sorted. Come back get the kids going and start on the house choirs. Luckily the grandparents are taking the kids out for lunch so I can get on top of things


----------



## tyler.durden (May 18, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Did some trimming last night gorilla glue had the chop nothern light next weekend and maybe a Tangie’matic the week after so glad to be grow again. Don’t know why I stopped.
> Today I’m cleaning up the Mrs is sick and the place is falling apart, the world would stop spinning if she wasn’t around. I have to do dish’s/kitchen, laundry, vacuum/mopping, cars, smoke some weed and do the animals chickens, horse and move the sheep into the top paddock.
> It’s time for coffee a bacon and egg sandwich and I’ll get these animals sorted.* Come back get the kids going and start on the house choirs.* Luckily the grandparents are taking the kids out for lunch so I can get on top of things



Love those guys...


----------



## Lethidox (May 18, 2019)

Had a good laugh. i went outside to take a smoke and i see someone who looks familiar so i kinda wait to see until she passes by closer to take a good look and YUP it is my ex gf lmfao. thinking to myself wtf is this cunt doing in the neighborhood she lives a long ways from my house. i think she was going to her friends house either that or my other ex gf's house who lives up the road. either way i get a good chuckle out of it. pretty sure they both let themselves go badly since i dated the 2 but me i actually lost some weight.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 18, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> Had a good laugh. i went outside to take a smoke and i see someone who looks familiar so i kinda wait to see until she passes by closer to take a good look and YUP it is my ex gf lmfao. thinking to myself wtf is this cunt doing in the neighborhood she lives a long ways from my house. i think she was going to her friends house either that or my other ex gf's house who lives up the road. either way i get a good chuckle out of it. pretty sure they both let themselves go badly since i dated the 2 but me i actually lost some weight.


It’s always a victory when you see an ex and your looking better hahahaha, especially when they look at you and they know it then it’s double hahahahaha


----------



## Lethidox (May 18, 2019)

got some costco chicken bake. prolly the only thing i like from costco besides the pizza which is hit or miss. sometimes it tastes decent other times i like it only cause it's cheap. i mean it's alright but the dough tastes like cardboard. 

my dad came home and is working on the room. apparently he just gonna shove the cabinet it hide the back that doesn't really have much tiles since really nobody will see it anyways and is now cutting the hole for the sink. once that is set were just going to install it, put up the sink at the same time and then the side panels for the wall. if possible can already start laying down the floor so tomorrow we have an easy day. all we got to do is empty out the room cut the padding and start laying the boards down and as we get towards the closet cut those pieces. it's clip on floor boards not super thick or hard to install. if it took us less then 5 hours to do our living room it should only take 1-2 hours since the living room we did from scratch removing the old boards and padding. that way they can start bringing shit over at least. if anything we can always put the base cove on looks cheap and out of place but it's something for now. then later put the wood ones in.


----------



## raratt (May 18, 2019)

@ANC will be happy with me, I changed out half the water in my aquarium this afternoon. Nitrates were at the dangerous level. I'll probably need to do it again in about a week when all the crap settles after vacuuming the gravel. Made my beer run early thinking we were going to get dumped on but so far it has been pretty light. Not warm out there though. Ribs and corn on the cob for dinner after watching the NHRA qualifying on the DVR.


----------



## ANC (May 18, 2019)

Yeah, well done, now make a habit of doing the same thing, same time every week, unless you are overstocked, this will keep your fish happy and growing well.
If you don't you get stunted tiny brain damaged stupid fish.

Anything less than 50% and you are just fucking around.

You can work out the ratios if you repeat a smaller portion over a few weeks.


----------



## raratt (May 18, 2019)

ANC said:


> stunted tiny brain damaged stupid fish.


Those would fit in fine in my house...


----------



## lokie (May 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> @ANC will be happy with me, I changed out half the water in my aquarium this afternoon. Nitrates were at the dangerous level. I'll probably need to do it again in about a week when all the crap settles after vacuuming the gravel. Made my beer run early thinking we were going to get dumped on but so far it has been pretty light. Not warm out there though. Ribs and corn on the cob for dinner after watching the NHRA qualifying on the DVR.


Do you use the water for plants






or just "flush it".


----------



## raratt (May 18, 2019)

lokie said:


> Do you use the water for plants
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I water the roses with it, it is really acidic so I would have to adjust it to use it.


----------



## Lethidox (May 18, 2019)

made a make shift lid for my compost bin out of cardboard so i can toss scraps at the surface and let the juices drip down to moisten it up as well as allow the worms to surface to feed more often instead of staying down. after i made the lid which is just a big piece of cardboard nothing special dont have newspaper around but that would of been better; i tossed the bin tried to move all the old scraps to the surface and i must say DAMN!!! those mfers went to work on the mangoes. that shit is almost completely gone in i think a day only? found a few pieces but a SHIT load of poop surrounding where the mangoes were. at this rate i need to feed these fuckers about half a pound a day to keep up. 

i mostly try to feed soft and sweet things so it composts faster like melons and what not but we really dont eat a lot of fruits in this house. we usually only eat banana's thats about it.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> watching the NHRA qualifying on the DVR.


When was the last time you been to the drags at Sonoma? Me and Rudy usually go, but haven’t the last 2 years. We’ve been known to go down to Pomona to catch the winter nationals and finals.
Maybe this summer we all go catch the Sonoma nationals? Might be wishful thinking on my part right now but maybe?


----------



## raratt (May 18, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> When was the last time you been to the drags at Sonoma? Me and Rudy usually go, but haven’t the last 2 years. We’ve been known to go down to Pomona to catch the winter nationals and finals.
> Maybe this summer we all go catch the Sonoma nationals? Might be wishful thinking on my part right now but maybe?


That all depends on how my wife is doing, she is dealing with some medical issues that have basically made her couch bound and I'm her at home care. It sucks but I know she would do it for me if the shoe was on the other foot. I'll be so happy when she gets mobile again so we can sleep in our own bed again.


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> That all depends on how my wife is doing, she is dealing with some medical issues that have basically made her couch bound and I'm her at home care. It sucks but I know she would do it for me if the shoe was on the other foot. I'll be so happy when she gets mobile again so we can sleep in our own bed again.


I'm going through some of the same. My wife isn't bed ridden, but she is only good for one trip to town a week. And when she has to get out more often, like last week when her cousin died, she pays the price for it. She is pushing pretty hard for me to stop working so I can be around to help more, but I'm just too young to take that step. Nine more years til full SS for me.


----------



## raratt (May 18, 2019)

My wife gets hers this year, me next. We live on my military retirement and disability. We have no extra money but we have food and beer and I make our own smokes because taxes on them here are ridiculous. I couldn't tell you how many Dr's we have been to over the past 5 years. Edit: I'm taking my SSI at 62, I'm not waiting for the full payment. I know what the longevity in my family is so I'll take the reduced payments.


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> My wife gets hers this year, me next. We live on my military retirement and disability. We have no extra money but we have food and beer and I make our own smokes because taxes on them here are ridiculous. I couldn't tell you how many Dr's we have been to over the past 5 years.


My wife retired a little over two years ago, then started SS last year at 65. She was rich and famous when she was working, and still makes twice as much in retirement as I do working. Her retirement is golden, but it will end when she dies. And like I have said many times, only two things scare me. Being old and poor and a woman with a gun.

There is no cure for her disease, so she hasn't been to a doctor in a couple of years. But everyday is an adventure in pain management. CDB drops and aspirin is doing the trick for now.


----------



## raratt (May 18, 2019)

too larry said:


> adventure in pain


That was part of the reason I started growing. I also wanted to mess with the city council in my redneck town and establish the first legal grow for recreational weed. They pulled the fees out of their asses when they first established medical grows. Those are changed now...lol.


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> That was part of the reason I started growing. I also wanted to mess with the city council in my redneck town and establish the first legal grow for recreational weed. They pulled the fees out of their asses when they first established medical grows. Those are changed now...lol.


I'm trying to talk my wife into getting her card. She is trying to get by with just the CDB for now. 

There is no home grow in Florida medical. {you can buy edibles, concentrates and the like} It's going to be a while before we get rec.


----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2019)

too larry said:


> I'm trying to talk my wife into getting her card. She is trying to get by with just the CDB for now.
> 
> There is no home grow in Florida medical. {you can buy edibles, concentrates and the like} It's going to be a while before we get rec.


 CDB sounds military to me ... think uniforms and bulldozers


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2019)

too larry said:


> I'm trying to talk my wife into getting her card. She is trying to get by with just the CDB for now.
> 
> There is no home grow in Florida medical. {you can buy edibles, concentrates and the like} It's going to be a while before we get rec.


THC is what you need for pain relief.


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> CDB sounds military to me ... think uniforms and bulldozers


Did I do that again? .Charlie Bandiels Dand. Charlie Bandiels Dand. Charlie Bandiels Dand.


----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2019)

too larry said:


> Did I do that again? .Charlie Bandiels Dand. Charlie Bandiels Dand. Charlie Bandiels Dand.


Construction and Demolition Battalions ... "we get paid either way" ... my mind sometimes descends among the snakes


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Construction and Demolition Battalions ... "we get paid either way" ... my mind sometimes descends among the snakes


----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


>


all the mother-hugging way down, bishezz


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> THC is what you need for pain relief.


I know. Everyone says whole flower is the best medicine. She has never drank, and the thought of getting high scares her. When the pain gets bad enough I think she will get her med card and try it.


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


>


It's a {bunch of} small world{s} after all.


----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2019)

too larry said:


> I know. Everyone says whole flower is the best medicine. She has never drank, and the thought of getting high scares her. When the pain gets bad enough I think she will get her med card and try it.


 Make a consistent(ish) edible and start her on that. More drug coverage, and none of the "I'm smoking something" stigma. 

Like a bud/coconut oil preparation ...


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2019)

too larry said:


> I know. Everyone says whole flower is the best medicine. She has never drank, and the thought of getting high scares her. When the pain gets bad enough I think she will get her med card and try it.


Actually THC is. If she wants a pharmaceutical Marinol will work. The problem with that is it's not a happy high, but it is effective.


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Make a consistent(ish) edible and start her on that. More drug coverage, and none of the "I'm smoking something" stigma.
> 
> Like a bud/coconut oil preparation ...


No, this:
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16317825

Unfortunately I think it's still in trial. I haven't looked recently.


----------



## raratt (May 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> CDB sounds military to me ... think uniforms and bulldozers


----------



## Singlemalt (May 18, 2019)

too larry said:


> I know. Everyone says whole flower is the best medicine. She has never drank, and the thought of getting high scares her. When the pain gets bad enough I think she will get her med card and try it.


Positive reinforcement: get her lightly buzzed and then sex her up; it'll become Pavlovian


----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Positive reinforcement: get her lightly buzzed and then sex her up; it'll become Pavlovian


Dissenting opinion. I trained my bud to salivate, and it wouldn't cure quite right


----------



## raratt (May 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> trained my bud to salivate


It was starting to digest itself.


----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> It was starting to digest itself.


a cure worse than the disease


----------



## raratt (May 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> a cure worse than the disease


At least it wasn't masticating.


----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> At least it wasn't masticating.


Or ... worse


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Positive reinforcement: get her lightly buzzed and then sex her up; it'll become Pavlovian


It's also physiologically sound; an orgasm releases oxytocin which helps with pain.


----------



## raratt (May 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> It's also physiologically sound; an orgasm releases oxytocin which helps with pain.


Wish I would have known that in my teens, for therapeutic reasons... "Let Dr Ratt help you out..."


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> Wish I would have known that in my teens, for therapeutic reasons... "Let Dr Ratt help you out..."


The more powerful use is bonding. You know the crazy ones you can never get rid of  thanks Oxytocin


----------



## raratt (May 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> The more powerful use is bonding. You know the crazy ones you can never get rid of  thanks Oxytocin


Had one of those. Even called me after I was married. It was fun at the time.


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Make a consistent(ish) edible and start her on that. More drug coverage, and none of the "I'm smoking something" stigma.
> 
> Like a bud/coconut oil preparation ...


That would be a good way. Or even salves. She uses CBD salves now, so that would be something she was used to. 

I have canna coconut oil, and I bake edibles for myself. But she is a law and order type and won't try it until she has her med card, and it's from the approved sources. She doesn't approve of me getting high because it is still against the law. I don't remind her, and try not to burn a fatty right before supper or something like that. But she never gives me any grief about weed or anything else. I've spent two nights a week in the woods for as many years as I can remember, and not a word of complaint. Not many wives would be so flexible.


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Positive reinforcement: get her lightly buzzed and then sex her up; it'll become Pavlovian


Our joke is now days oral sex is talking about it. In a couple of weeks she will be 66. Her heels is not all that isn't kicking as high as it used to.


----------



## raratt (May 18, 2019)

too larry said:


> Our joke is now days oral sex is talking about it. In a couple of weeks she will be 66. Her heels is not all that isn't kicking as high as it used to.


Sucks getting older, but the other option is worse.


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> The more powerful use is bonding. You know the crazy ones you can never get rid of  thanks Oxytocin


So true. Thanks to my first love, I went the first half of my adult life lusting after round bouncy women. My wife was the opposite of that, so I guess she overcame my chemically induced preferences. {and in old age, she is a round bouncy woman. win/win?}


----------



## raratt (May 18, 2019)

too larry said:


> round bouncy women.


Rubenesque.


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> Rubenesque.


LOL I'm still fighting the good fight from becoming a Titian.


----------



## Lethidox (May 18, 2019)

tiles all layed except the sides, grouted, cabinet in place, counter cut, sink hole cut, polished, back splash cut and polished. only thing left to do in the bathroom is to cut some wood for stability/support and then place the counter ontop and assemble everything. think my dad is going to do that tomorrow and then we gonna start on the flooring. idk about the flooring though they want to paint it for some reason. at this rate yea i think they can start moving in by next weekend alread.

feeling sick got a massive headache and threw up a little. probably gonna lay down and call it a night watch some tv or something


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> Had one of those. Even called me after I was married. It was fun at the time.


Me too. Me two I should say. I had an off and on relationship with a married woman for 8-9 years who offered to continue when I got married. When I declined she went away quietly.

The other had a harder time taking no for an answer. She showed up at work a few times. And she had showed the crazy feather when I had broke it off with her. I learned the hard way to always take the phone off the hook before going to bed, or you would get woke up at 0300.

But I've been married 28 years. Those girls are middle age now.


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> Rubenesque.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 18, 2019)

too larry said:


> Me too. Me two I should say. I had an off and on relationship with a married woman for 8-9 years who offered to continue when I got married. When I declined she went away quietly.
> 
> The other had a harder time taking no for an answer. She showed up at work a few times. And she had showed the crazy feather when I had broke it off with her. I learned the hard way to always take the phone off the hook before going to bed, or you would get woke up at 0300.
> 
> But I've been married 28 years. Those girls are middle age now.


"Airplane mode"


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> "Airplane mode"


Ha. 30 odd years ago in Cousin Wayne's house {where I was living at the time} it was a hang on the wall phone from the phone company. This is where the terms "hang up" {and maybe off the hook} came from. When it was off the hook, folks trying to call you would get a busy signal.


----------



## ANC (May 19, 2019)

lokie said:


> Do you use the water for plants


Mostly for potted plants out front. You have seen few plants as healthy as those fed with this water.
I even use the brown water you get from cleaning out the filters in a bucket of water, on new seedlings, it is organic and would hardly even register on a ppm meter despite being packed with goodness, so it will never burn a plant.

Wish I could find doctors I could pay in weed.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 19, 2019)

Got all the jobs done made a dry chicken curry, red lentil dahl and roti bread for dinner. Planted some broccoli, radishes, beetroot, carrots and parsley. My daughter picked a few lemons off or little tree, it’s our first lemons ever pretty stoked. When the big ones are ripe I’ll make my nanna’s Lemon meringue pie, it’s amazing I’ll post pics when I make it. For now the kids are in bed I’m chilling, poured my self a rusty nail and I might put some herb in the grinder 
Here’s her lemons they need to go on the windowsill to finish off


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 19, 2019)

I feel kinda lazy after watching this...


----------



## Grandpapy (May 19, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I feel kinda lazy after watching this...


and just my luck, it's raining.


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> and just my luck, it's raining.


It poured last night here! My internet is going to be shit for the next month with all this moisture.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 19, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> It poured last night here! My internet is going to be shit for the next month with all this moisture.


Knock on wood, PG&E hasn't gone down here.


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Knock on wood, PG&E hasn't gone down here.


LOL Nothing left to burn in the desert or they would have already been here.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 19, 2019)

too larry said:


> I'm trying to talk my wife into getting her card. She is trying to get by with just the CDB for now.
> 
> There is no home grow in Florida medical. {you can buy edibles, concentrates and the like} It's going to be a while before we get rec.


CBD helps with inflammation and works best with THC. 
I prefer 50/50 strains but they can be hard to find. 
Cannaventure had one called 'half & half' that was great but it's been discontinued.  
(cookie wreck / harlequin)


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Knock on wood, PG&E hasn't gone down here.


Pyro Gas&Electric


----------



## too larry (May 19, 2019)

I had the rare accomplishment of getting my wife to weigh my breakfast for me. It's super easy, but still she did it to save me time so I could sleep a few extra minutes. {day three of late night early morning} 3 ounces of silk {in an small plastic bottle} 3/4 ounce of driied fruit, and 1/2 ounce each of two kinds of soybeans, pumpkin seeds, granola and some sort of Kashi. The silk is pure decadence. I've ate this same thing for years with just water. 

Served at my desk in classic hiker trash style.


----------



## too larry (May 19, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> CBD helps with inflammation and works best with THC.
> I prefer 50/50 strains but they can be hard to find.
> Cannaventure had one called 'half & half' that was great but it's been discontinued.
> (cookie wreck / harlequin)


One of my IG buddies offered cuts from his 1:1 strain as soon as his cuts get bushy enough to take more cuts. I forget the strain, but he has back pain, and another buddy sent him some cuts. I turned him down for now. My clone making infrastructure is in shambles since the hurricane. Once I get a few sheds up and get some power to one of them. . . .


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2019)

too larry said:


> One of my IG buddies offered cuts from his 1:1 strain as soon as his cuts get bushy enough to take more cuts. I forget the strain, but he has back pain, and another buddy sent him some cuts. I turned him down for now. My clone making infrastructure is in shambles since the hurricane. Once I get a few sheds up and get some power to one of them. . . .


Another option is to smoke high THC and ingest oil. I buy from here:
https://www.thecbdistillery.com/product/99-cbd-isolate-powder-from-hemp/?npp=1

I add it to olive oil and do a volume measure but you could add to coconut oil and go by weight. Depending on the source, character and quality of her pain there are other things that can sometimes help too.


----------



## ANC (May 19, 2019)

too larry said:


> One of my IG buddies offered cuts from his 1:1 strain as soon as his cuts get bushy enough to take more cuts. I forget the strain, but he has back pain, and another buddy sent him some cuts. I turned him down for now. My clone making infrastructure is in shambles since the hurricane. Once I get a few sheds up and get some power to one of them. . . .


man, you don't need shit, a cooldrink bottle with its bottom cut off for a dome, and a cup of soil.

The dosage of CBD in most over the counter products is a joke compared to the levels they ran in medical tests. There is a lot to be said for getting a cut of something real and good as transferring CBD trait via seed is fucking hard and patchy for the most.


----------



## too larry (May 19, 2019)

ANC said:


> man, you don't need shit, a cooldrink bottle with its bottom cut off, and a cup of soil.
> 
> The dosage of CBD in most over the counter products is a joke compared to the levels they ran in medical tests. There is a lot to be said for getting a cut of something real and good as transferring CBD trait via seed is fucking hard and patchy for the most.


My biggest need is an ordered pile of crap so my shit doesn't stand out. I have a five gallon bucket cloner with submersible pump that works alright. Getting a shed roofed and power back would mean I could use it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 19, 2019)

too larry said:


> One of my IG buddies offered cuts from his 1:1 strain as soon as his cuts get bushy enough to take more cuts. I forget the strain, but he has back pain, and another buddy sent him some cuts. I turned him down for now. My clone making infrastructure is in shambles since the hurricane. Once I get a few sheds up and get some power to one of them. . . .


Speaking of CBD, these are 'farmers daughter' from high alpine genetics.


----------



## raratt (May 19, 2019)

too larry said:


> offered cuts


I guess I can't give away my "extras". I hate killing a perfectly good plant.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 19, 2019)

A cold drizzley day. Making beef stew and chicken stew in the crock pots. My dog will get one and I'll get the other, haven't decided who gets what yet. Tmo, we'll switch


----------



## raratt (May 19, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> A cold drizzley day. Making beef stew and chicken stew in the crock pots. My dog will get one and I'll get the other, haven't decided who gets what yet. Tmo, we'll switch


Remember to not put yours in the dog bowl.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 19, 2019)

lol


----------



## raratt (May 19, 2019)

High temp today, 62, average high, 82. More rain and possibly T storms this afternoon. I might get to use my spotter skills for the NWS.


----------



## too larry (May 19, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Speaking of CBD, these are 'farmers daughter' from high alpine genetics.
> View attachment 4335975


Nice.


----------



## too larry (May 19, 2019)

raratt said:


> High temp today, 62, average high, 82. More rain and possibly T storms this afternoon. I might get to use my spotter skills for the NWS.


I'm 90F right now. Sunshine for days {if you believe wunderground}


----------



## raratt (May 19, 2019)

too larry said:


> I'm 90F right now. Sunshine for days {if you believe wunderground}


We're in the top 10 in wettest May rainfall total, possibly higher.


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2019)

too larry said:


> I'm 90F right now. Sunshine for days {*if you believe wunderground*}


Not with their history of creative weather reporting


----------



## raratt (May 19, 2019)

@cannabineer Tag, you're it. (Just looked at the radar.)


----------



## Grandpapy (May 19, 2019)

Got to love it!


----------



## raratt (May 19, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 4335999
> 
> Got to love it!


Hail or snow?


----------



## DustyDuke (May 19, 2019)

I hate Monday’s feel like the was no weekend. I’m off to work it’s supposed to rain I wouldn’t mind that lol . My stomach is doing back flips even making me sweaty I shouldn’t of had ice cream last night it doesn’t like me


----------



## Grandpapy (May 19, 2019)

Snow- 4000'


----------



## too larry (May 19, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I hate Monday’s feel like the was no weekend. I’m off to work it’s supposed to rain I wouldn’t mind that lol . My stomach is doing back flips even making me sweaty I shouldn’t of had ice cream last night it doesn’t like me


Monday nights are usually my Fridays. But I have something on the schedule for Tuesday night, so the weekend is down to one day this week.

Almost forgot my wife's friend's husband is going under the knife on Tuesday, so I have to get someone on standby in case I don;t make it back from Tally in time. I would rather work than spend the day in surgery waiting rooms by a ratio of 100:1.


----------



## Lethidox (May 19, 2019)

trying to enjoy my last day off before i go back to work. tired as shit lately sick, it's hot as fuck again despite the weather man said there is wind. WHAT WIND?! cooked some corn beef hash and eggs for lunch was alright the brand i had was not very tasty had to drown it in some salt and ketchup. fell asleep and took a nap again woke up to some guy yelling at people on a farm saying " LOOK AT ME WHEN IM TEACHING YOU HOW TO GARDEN!" lmfao. overall a decent day just ready to get the next 4 days over with so i can have a few days off again. friday my sister comes in from san fran to visit and also my cousins graduation. no idea what we are doing on saturday and sunday. sister told me to take off that weekend and come to find out she didn't even take off.

dad is finishing up the bathroom doing the boarders. think they plan to finish it off by this week already. really hope my sister started to pack her shit


----------



## raratt (May 19, 2019)

With more on the way...


----------



## DustyDuke (May 19, 2019)

Melbourne weather it’s getting cooler bring back summer


----------



## Lethidox (May 19, 2019)

so after some researching and thinking i have decided. im going to get my motorcycle license NOW rather then later as i planned. cost for courses is fairly cheap $200 only for the entire course which is 3 days only. this way i can buy my own motorcycle versus a car which i'd much prefer to begin with anyways. think imma get it next year though. work on saving some money for now buy out a motorcycle 

think imma do it. cheapest option atm that way at least i'd only have to wait about 1 year max less if i buy used. my moms boss rides and my uncle does as well so they can help me out purchasing one if i need to likely the one imma prolly get will fetch me the same price of a damn car though. but we'll see when we get down that road. need to purchase my own helment and gloves just to take the damn class and im not tryna take the classes until i have enough to buy a bike dont want to sit on a license not being used.


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2019)




----------



## lokie (May 20, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> so after some researching and thinking i have decided. im going to get my motorcycle license NOW rather then later as i planned. cost for courses is fairly cheap $200 only for the entire course which is 3 days only. this way i can buy my own motorcycle versus a car which i'd much prefer to begin with anyways. think imma get it next year though. work on saving some money for now buy out a motorcycle
> 
> think imma do it. cheapest option atm that way at least i'd only have to wait about 1 year max less if i buy used. my moms boss rides and my uncle does as well so they can help me out purchasing one if i need to likely the one imma prolly get will fetch me the same price of a damn car though. but we'll see when we get down that road. need to purchase my own helment and gloves just to take the damn class and im not tryna take the classes until i have enough to buy a bike dont want to sit on a license not being used.


Get the license now. Being used or not it will be one less worry when the time comes to make a purchase.

So many variables can hinder saving for a future purchase.






What will you do when there is $$$$ in your pocket and something not 
planned for happens in your world and needs $$$ attention?
Who will know you are saving Bengermans? What happens when they fall short?

Other questions that come to mind are:
Have you considered the cost of insurance?
Will a motorcycle be your main transportation? or Only transportation? 
If only, then what happens when it's FREEZING cold, snowing, or raining?(for days)


----------



## DustyDuke (May 20, 2019)

A bike license is a good thing to have. It does get old being your only mode of transport but Australia is a big country takes an hour to get somewhere. Hawaii is probably much more suited to it and you will get around the island quicker then a car. 
It’s also much more fun I hate riding high though lol


----------



## raratt (May 20, 2019)

lokie said:


> FREEZING cold, snowing, or raining?


Two of those are highly unlikely on Oahu.


----------



## SSGrower (May 20, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Snow- 4000'



Woke up to 30 and a mix of snow and freezing rain.

Aint no belly button high corn but they'll make it if I been hard enough on em.


curious2garden said:


> Not with their history of creative weather reporting


Weather forecasts in Colorado are for comic relief.


----------



## raratt (May 20, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Weather forecasts in Colorado


Colorado has the craziest weather I have seen anywhere. I went to school in Colorado Springs and one morning there was 8" of snow on the ground, came out at lunch and it was all gone and 80 degrees. That's not normal anywhere else.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 20, 2019)

Colorado is bipolar with weather i'd have to say, kinda like Texas in way...


----------



## SSGrower (May 20, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Colorado is bipolar with weather i'd have to say, kinda like Texas in way...


To me yours is more wind and rain related, like a hot, slightly less windy version of wyoming.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 20, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> To me yours is more wind and rain related, like a hot, slightly less windy version of wyoming.


today is the wind and humidity....say's it's 78F but when you walk out it fells like 85F.....


----------



## lokie (May 20, 2019)

raratt said:


> Two of those are highly unlikely on Oahu.


ok, ok. what was I thinking.








A family plays in the snow at Polipoli State Park in Hawaii. Photo courtesy of Penny Thomas/Facebook

Snow in Hawaii
Mind you, there's only *snow* forecast for three of *Hawaii's* tallest mountain peaks: Haleakala on Maui and Mauna Kea and Mauna Loa on the Big Island. Winter storm warnings have been posted for the areas. ... *Snow* on *Hawaii's* mountain peaks is not uncommon in the colder months because they are nearly 14,000 feet high.
Hawaii snow: Winter storm warnings for Haleakala, Mauna Kea ...USA Today


Throw in a as a substitute - Volcanic eruption. <- in this event I suspect any mode of transportation away from the area is up for grabs.


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2019)

lokie said:


> ok, ok. what was I thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL I think the difference is you have to find the snow, it doesn't find you.


----------



## lokie (May 20, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I think the difference is you have to find the snow, it doesn't find you.


Well, you have to think ahead. 

A car has a trunk and a roof top.

If @Lethidox gets a bike then the kid has to walk up 14000 feet to sled down.


----------



## raratt (May 20, 2019)

lokie said:


> gets a bike


I rode my bike past the sheriff that was telling cars to put their chains on. I had done some construction work with him that summer and he knew me and the bike. It was a street bike, but I put a tire capable of working in the snow on it. He shook his head and didn't stop me. I made it up to the firehouse where I was a volunteer a couple miles farther up the hill. My neighbor showed up and we stashed the bike in one of the bays and he gave me a ride the rest of the way up to my house. He gave me some schnapps to warm up and we went and played in the snow for a bit in his 4X4.


----------



## Lethidox (May 20, 2019)

lokie said:


> Get the license now. Being used or not it will be one less worry when the time comes to make a purchase.
> 
> So many variables can hinder saving for a future purchase.
> 
> ...


well i meant like when i get closer to being able to afford one. yea i take insurance into consideration, rain, doesn't really get cold here. im not looking to switch jobs any time soon either so for now work wise i'd be catching the bus no way in hell can i find parking. that would just add to another fee. still trying to save up it will be my main mode of transportation for now eventually plan on buying a car as well. it rains fairly frequently here depending how far i have to go more then likely traffic is gonna be bad during the rain. i gotta get things situated first though


----------



## Lethidox (May 20, 2019)

lokie said:


> Well, you have to think ahead.
> 
> A car has a trunk and a roof top.
> 
> If @Lethidox gets a bike then the kid has to walk up 14000 feet to sled down.


my island doesn't even get snow literally. elevation of the mountains here are not high enough to see snow.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Lethidox (May 20, 2019)

first day of work pretty nervous not so much about like what to do cause really 1st day lets be real i aint gonna know wtf im doing for a good 1-2 weeks at least. nervous because well whenever i go in people are just starring at me they dont really assist me. today i gotta sign paper work then get to work nervous about the usual that they ALWAYS seem to "forget" like how to clock in and out, etc.. it's w.e. though imma just ask idk why but i ger nervous and anxiety over little shit like that every time lol. 

tonight should be dead tbh it's monday, people tired as shit after there weekend. wednesday and thursday likely to be busy mid week/closer to weekend


----------



## Lethidox (May 20, 2019)

lokie said:


> ok, ok. what was I thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is the only snow we get on Oahu https://nypost.com/2015/08/26/hawaiis-legendary-waikiki-beach-deserted-after-sewage-spill/ brown snow XD

i find it funny how they say sewage spill in "ala moana" when the sewage spill happened in the ala wai in waikiki the poop pipes bursted causing shit to be leaked into the canal which basically runs off into the beaches. couldn't go to the beaches for a while due to flesh eating bacteria. 1 guy fell in the water contracted the bacteria had to get his leg amputated. everytime i walk pass by the ala wai it smells like straight up poop.


----------



## ANC (May 20, 2019)

My wife's bosses agreed to her working from home Tuesdays to Thursdays, so from tomorrow I get to sleep an hour later 3 days a week.


----------



## raratt (May 20, 2019)

lokie said:


> Well, you have to think ahead.
> 
> A car has a trunk and a roof top.
> 
> If @Lethidox gets a bike then the kid has to walk up 14000 feet to sled down.


The hard part would be riding from Oahu to the Big Island...


----------



## Lethidox (May 20, 2019)

watered my sunflowers and damn 1 head is popping up already. the rest shouldn't be too far along i give um a few days/week max except the baby one. these plants are growing pretty fast. cant wait until the heads start getting bigger now. hoping to get 3ft as stated height. im guessing imma get 2ft only though.


----------



## Lethidox (May 20, 2019)

got a text from my ex coworker at the beef jerky place asking me if i want the job again. told her yea im still interested but only if you can offer me full time and let me know right NOW!. given if she could offer me full time i can just work there for now and save up. kinda want that job mostly because in tweaking out on this anxiety with a new job that i have no idea who people are or wtf im doing but i've been there many times i know it will get better over time. if she textes me back within the next 2 hours i can just work with her for now full time. if not fuck it gonna stick to plan A.


----------



## Lethidox (May 20, 2019)

Need some URGENT advice. so i got the 2 job offers and start the cooking job today but didn't sign any papers yet so technically im not even hired yet.

Do i work at this cooking job 3pm-11pm which might be meh.. for $12/hour or do i hold off and work at the beef jerky place where i am almost certain i'd get better benefits. $10.10/hour only ( minimum wage ) but it's 6am-2pm. i get paid holidays off ( we have a lot of state only holidays as well; if i were to work these holidays else where we dont get 1.5x pay they are not seen as important enough unlike say new years day or christmas day ) i also have the opportunity to work saturdays ( 6 days a week ) for another 8 hour shift for extra cash if i wanted to. also with this beef jerky job i could do all the work for the day fill out the quota and then go home despite it's like 12pm only i'll still get paid the full day.

any advice is helpful. i mean it's not a kitchen job but at the same time a kitchen job won't help me in my future i'd have to transfer careers to make a decent living at $12 an hour even $15 i'd be homeless here working full time. figure i go back to college in a field i enjoy more and make more money.

EDIT- thinking imma turn it down; the restaurant job that is. if i can work my way up in this beef jerky place ( only got 3-4 employee's and 3 ceo's we work with ) then i can get paid more faster. i mean technically i turned down a $17/hour job for the sushi place paying $10 at the time worked my way up real quick. if she doesn't respond by the end of memorial weekend imma just start looking again i guess ). still interested in what you guys think did i fuck up? did i make a good decision, etc.. i've been thinking of ditching the culinary field for years.. now actually went back to school for IT but that was when my mom got diagnosed with cancer so i stopped from then that was about 2 years ago i believe.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 20, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Melbourne weather it’s getting cooler bring back summer
> View attachment 4336168
> View attachment 4336171


I’ll trade ya..


----------



## raratt (May 20, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> I’ll trade ya..
> 
> 
> View attachment 4336650


Nope, I have seen enough hurricanes and typhoons to last two lifetimes.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 20, 2019)

i survived three days of awesome metal and meeting a bunch of cool new people. My brother took this pic.. I'm one of the little ants about 5 ft from the stage.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 20, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> Need some URGENT advice. so i got the 2 job offers and start the cooking job today but didn't sign any papers yet so technically im not even hired yet.
> 
> Do i work at this cooking job 3pm-11pm which might be meh.. for $12/hour or do i hold off and work at the beef jerky place where i am almost certain i'd get better benefits. $10.10/hour only ( minimum wage ) but it's 6am-2pm. i get paid holidays off ( we have a lot of state only holidays as well; if i were to work these holidays else where we dont get 1.5x pay they are not seen as important enough unlike say new years day or christmas day ) i also have the opportunity to work saturdays ( 6 days a week ) for another 8 hour shift for extra cash if i wanted to. also with this beef jerky job i could do all the work for the day fill out the quota and then go home despite it's like 12pm only i'll still get paid the full day.
> 
> ...


Id work and go to school I’m currently doing a business management diploma also tier 1 and tier 2 certificate of competency. I need it to be a supervisor and I run my own business. Think of in 10 years where will you be, maybe family who knows but sometimes the hard road is the right road going back to schools what I’d do might be hard on the pocket and you will be mentally drained at the start but at the end it will be worth it.


----------



## Lethidox (May 20, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Id work and go to school I’m currently doing a business management diploma also tier 1 and tier 2 certificate of competency. I need it to be a supervisor and I run my own business. Think of in 10 years where will you be, maybe family who knows but sometimes the hard road is the right road going back to schools what I’d do might be hard on the pocket and you will be mentally drained at the start but at the end it will be worth it.


thanks yea i always think of it that way but my family are negative feel like going to culinary school was a waste of time but in reality i can cook better then anyone in my family and that is an important life skill imo. 

yea i am thinking of going back to school long term wise cooking for now makes an income but what happens when i have a wife, kids, etc.. that income wont be enough i'd have to sacrifice spending time with them to work 2 jobs wouldn't be able to afford my own house one day yet alone an apartment i'd be renting all my life. 

hopefully i made the right decision though dropping that restaurant job. out of a job again well for now until my friend decides to answer back.


----------



## too larry (May 20, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> View attachment 4336481
> Woke up to 30 and a mix of snow and freezing rain.
> View attachment 4336480
> Aint no belly button high corn but they'll make it if I been hard enough on em.
> ...


That is crazy. We got up to 92F today. 

Did you see where my kiddie pool corn was a dud? I had two ears out of pack of seeds. I may try again, just use a lot less seeds.

{It's all mulch now anyway, so knee high corn is all I have to brag about atm}


----------



## too larry (May 20, 2019)

I played in the garden again. Rigged up sprinklers. The spigots in the garden were broken in the hurricane, and I'm still running hoses from the orchard. Need to get the plumbing sorted. 

Got peas and green beans plowed and hoed. Also worked on the grapevines. Everything on that side of the garden needs cleaning out, ferts or mushroom compost added and worked in, and new pinestraw put down.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 20, 2019)

I was down at the hardware store picked up some tools and this little raspberry bush for free. My daughter will stoked with it raspberry are her fav


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2019)

too larry said:


> I played in the garden again. Rigged up sprinklers. The spigots in the garden were broken in the hurricane, and I'm still running hoses from the orchard. Need to get the plumbing sorted.
> 
> Got peas and green beans plowed and hoed. Also worked on the grapevines. Everything on that side of the garden needs cleaning out, ferts or mushroom compost added and worked in, and new pinestraw put down.
> 
> View attachment 4336794


How many bottles of wine do you think you'll get from those?


----------



## raratt (May 20, 2019)

Here is the plant I got my pic from, no smoke and mirrors here!


----------



## raratt (May 20, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I was down at the hardware store picked up some tools and this little raspberry bush for free. My daughter will stoked with it raspberry are her favView attachment 4336805


I'm growing the same strain.


----------



## SSGrower (May 20, 2019)

too larry said:


> That is crazy. We got up to 92F today.
> 
> Did you see where my kiddie pool corn was a dud? I had two ears out of pack of seeds. I may try again, just use a lot less seeds.
> 
> ...


Bummer on the corn. Thought density was the key to hormones/phermones in corn?

My grape vine, this is good as it has looked in the 4 years it has been alive.
 Snow is accumulating now.


----------



## raratt (May 20, 2019)

Found this site that has info on basically every standard nursery pot according to size. Shows the gallon content and all pertinent info, with a sense of humor even. Just FYI. https://www.growjourney.com/finally-garden-pot-sizes-decoded/#.XONgF8hKi00


----------



## Grandpapy (May 20, 2019)

Picked up 2 bags of coco (1/2 price small hole in bags), PH replacement probe, some tomato starts, corn seed.

Oh and a syringe full of @Indacouch marijuanas


----------



## cannabineer (May 20, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Picked up 2 bags of coco (1/2 price small hole in bags), PH replacement probe, some tomato starts, corn seed.
> 
> Oh and a syringe full of @Indacouch marijuanas


Collab of Indacouch and some dude called GP


----------



## Grandpapy (May 20, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Collab of Indacouch and some dude called GP


I like it! It's very smooth. and makes it hard to post.


----------



## cannabineer (May 20, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> I like it! It's very smooth. and makes it hard to post.


Win x2


----------



## Lethidox (May 20, 2019)

bathroom is about 95% done. only thing left to do is hook up the old toilet after it gets washed and install the sink. layed down the padding for the floor now we can start laying the floor tonight. 

fairly decent day so far. i know i will never hear the end of "WHY DIDNT YOU GO TO WORK!" from my dad and sister and it's like calm tf down it was my firs interview and offer. really hoping my coworker responds back to me quickly though if she doesn't respond back by friday/saturday im done with her ass gonna cut her ass off. aint got time to play games like that. i can literally get the job faster by talking to my old boss compared to her but i don't want to disturb him atm i know he is on a business trip.


----------



## raratt (May 20, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Win x2


Making me learn shit again, damn you. I think that dude was chemically enhanced somehow.


----------



## cannabineer (May 20, 2019)

raratt said:


> Making me learn shit again, damn you. I think that dude was chemically enhanced somehow.


Oh so much worse. Dude enhanced chemistry.


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Oh so much worse. Dude enhanced chemistry.


Was it the cape or the wand?


----------



## cannabineer (May 20, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Was it the cape or the wand?


The third one: the stone

I am stoned now


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> The third one: the stone
> 
> I am stoned now


I thought only adulterers were stoned. Wait, or was that adultresses?


----------



## cannabineer (May 20, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Was it the cape or the wand?


 I was gonna say something achingly clever about quantum wampum. But Schrödinger was one of the OGs of the new way of knowing. I have a bad feeling I'd'a been in the gallery of established tenure-lizards booing loudly.


----------



## cannabineer (May 20, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I thought only adulterers were stoned. Wait, or was that adultresses?


Thank goodness I had my adult tresses shorn (wow talk about skewed self-image)


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Thank goodness I had my adult tresses shorn (wow talk about skewed self-image)


So stringy!


----------



## lokie (May 21, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I was down at the hardware store picked up some tools and this little raspberry bush for free. My daughter will stoked with it raspberry are her favView attachment 4336805


Raspberry's are the most sublime fruit you can stuff into your piehole.













 

If it's raspberry flavor and the last one on the plate there is a possibility that someone could get hurt in the melee.
I will seek out the last piece.















If it's sorbet? Bring a weapon.

Have you grown raspberries before? That one plant can propagate on its own, spreading runners all over.
And if nature is not fast enough for you they are easy to clone and root.

https://prezi.com/dwwrfaqks4ru/asexual-reproduction-of-a-raspberry/


----------



## lokie (May 21, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Was it the cape or the wand?


Have high heels been ruled out?

Caped public _savants _should not inject the marijuanas.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 21, 2019)

The weekend was exhausting so I'm staying home and doing nothing today. Yesterday's 9 hour drive home turned into 13 hours of never ending road construction and crossing back into Canada was painfully slow. My largest plant stretched another 18" while I was away and it's almost as tall as me. I have less than 2 feet of head room remaining and then we're going to have problems.  This strain is supposed to be 30" or less.


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2019)

lokie said:


> Have high heels been ruled out?
> 
> Caped public _savants _should not inject the marijuanas.


Perhaps they can start once they've retired the garment in question. That inject-a-juana is a good drug of ex-cape.


----------



## ANC (May 21, 2019)

You should be stoned for saying that...
Bring your own weed though.


----------



## SSGrower (May 21, 2019)

26F this am may 15, average last frost, dont forget to observe the variance of conditions leading to the average....LOL

Looks like pattern breaks thurs. 



(According to those that predict averages)


----------



## BudmanTX (May 21, 2019)

Morning......getting the coffee ready........

gonna be a warm one here, 92F with humidity.....ugh.....


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 21, 2019)




----------



## raratt (May 21, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


----------



## Lethidox (May 21, 2019)

good news; got the job. coworker called me so damn late last night at 12am asking if i could come in today with that late of a notice i said fuck no. going in tomorrow though if she comes and picks me up because that is what i told her. other then that came up with new life plan. save up money first, get my motorcycle license, buy a motorcycle, save up more money, go back to school get new degree. 

thought this up because if i buy a car i'd be waiting forever to go back to school. going back to school is a top priority so i can at least have a change of careers asap. motorcycle is my cheapest option as well used and new. 

bad news well apparently since i left the guy that replaced me is gone. think he got fired either too slow or constantly arguing with employee's. so hopefully i can get full time off the back


----------



## 710slickxx (May 21, 2019)

I have these huge weeds in my backyard (not the good kind) and i dont wanna use roundup. What should i do to get rid of them?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 21, 2019)

710slickxx said:


> I have these huge weeds in my backyard (not the good kind) and i dont wanna use roundup. What should i do to get rid of them?


get a goat


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 21, 2019)

710slickxx said:


> I have these huge weeds in my backyard (not the good kind) and i dont wanna use roundup. What should i do to get rid of them?


Hit em with weed-b-gone and see what happens. 
It won't hurt your grass if you follow the directions. 

Some weeds could be immune to weed-b-gone and require a different treatment.


----------



## raratt (May 21, 2019)

710slickxx said:


> I have these huge weeds in my backyard (not the good kind) and i dont wanna use roundup. What should i do to get rid of them?


https://homeguides.sfgate.com/mix-dish-liquid-salt-bleach-weed-killer-44344.html


----------



## BudmanTX (May 21, 2019)

still like the goat idea, and after everything is done, you can eat it too...


----------



## ANC (May 21, 2019)

fucking goats will eat everything you own
I has to be made of rock or rust before they leave it alone. And they even eat some rocks.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 21, 2019)

and then some


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> https://homeguides.sfgate.com/mix-dish-liquid-salt-bleach-weed-killer-44344.html


This works but will also kill the grass.


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2019)

ANC said:


> fucking goats will eat everything you own
> I has to be made of rock or rust before they leave it alone. And they even eat some rocks.


So the buyer should specify nonfucking/fuckless/defucked goats?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 21, 2019)

don't ever play head butt with one, those fuckers hurt......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 21, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> don't ever play head butt with one, those fuckers hurt......


True that.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 21, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> Check out lewis rossman on youtube. He fixes apple products, makes videos on how to do it and sells the tools. His business is Rossman repair group. He is also fighting for right to repair. Its shameful at what apple does to customers. Things like price repiars so high that its cheaper to buy new. Lie and say They cant fix something to make you buy new. They even lie and say that data cant be recovered off thier damaged devices. It would be one thing if they just said they cant do it but apple goes as far as to tell people that it cant be done and if someone claims they can its a scam.
> 
> He even gets drunk and makes a board level repair in one video to make fun of the genius bar.


I watched a video on fixing this keyboard and it looks way beyond my technical abilities. http://y2u.be/dU48RuxReqQ At the apple store they told me it's not worth fixing and would give me $400 trade in on a new 15" mbp.


----------



## 420God (May 21, 2019)

Just picked my pigs back up from the butcher.


----------



## raratt (May 21, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> True that.


I think they both paid the price on that one.


----------



## raratt (May 21, 2019)

420God said:


> Just picked my pigs back up from the butcher.
> View attachment 4337190


Heaven... I'm in heaven,
And my heart beats so that I can hardly speak.
And I seem to find the happiness I seek,


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 21, 2019)

420God said:


> Just picked my pigs back up from the butcher.
> View attachment 4337190


What can you possibly do with that much bacon?


----------



## raratt (May 21, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> What can you possibly do with that much bacon?


What can't you do?


----------



## DustyDuke (May 21, 2019)

lokie said:


> Raspberry's are the most sublime fruit you can stuff into your piehole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will definitely have it in a pot and raspberries are the king of berries closely followed by blue berries IMO.
I love getting frozen raspberries and blending them it’s the best instant sorbet you can have just squeeze a bit of lemon juice in, add a bit of sugars if your a sweet tooth. Yummy


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> What can't you do?


Touche


----------



## raratt (May 21, 2019)




----------



## Singlemalt (May 21, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> What can you possibly do with that much bacon?


Get nekkid and roll around in it.


----------



## 420God (May 21, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Get nekkid and roll around in it.


Wife should be home soon.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 21, 2019)

lol that's enough for about 10 years of potato bacon soup.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 21, 2019)

420God said:


> Wife should be home soon.
> 
> View attachment 4337209


LOL


----------



## raratt (May 21, 2019)

420God said:


> Wife should be home soon.
> 
> View attachment 4337209


Bow chica oink oink.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 21, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol that's enough for about 10 years of potato bacon soup.


Maybe in Canadian years


----------



## BudmanTX (May 21, 2019)

420God said:


> Just picked my pigs back up from the butcher.
> View attachment 4337190




need to get these boys producing if you have that much....sheesh


----------



## BudmanTX (May 21, 2019)

looks like it's gonna be a nice tomato crop too from what i'm seeing....


----------



## tyler.durden (May 21, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> True that.



That was so badass. Fuck a guard dog, I'm gonna get some guard goats...


----------



## blake9999 (May 21, 2019)

So today I finally decided to join the revolution and get a cell phone,... finally. I had an old one from many years ago that was easy to use, that someone gave me. I only used it to connect to my satelite internet connection I have to listen to Pandora music in the mornings on the front porch smoking a cig and drinking coffee. Well.. it turned out the phone was too old for their service. The girl ( she was cute as a button) said they have a holiday sale running. If I pay the $35 activation fee the phone is free. I like the price of free. Turns out they gave me a brand new MOTO phone ( it talks to you) all on the $35 a month pre-paid plan. So I'm finally catching up to the rest of the world and having a computer in my pocket... for FREE! Turns out that old obseelete phone i was given was worth something after all.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 21, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> What can you possibly do with that much bacon?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 21, 2019)

Went food shopping early, I really hate going to that end of town, people can't fucking drive. People should have to take refresher courses about the rules of the road and who's got the right of way. Came home got my lawnmower and weed whacker running. Apparently 2 screws fell out of the pull start on the weed whacker at some point last year. I almost ripped the whole assembly off the thing the first time I pulled it. After driving around for an hour going to different hardware stores trying to find the correct replacement, I looked it up online and Husqvarna uses proprietary screws, WTF? I ended up stealing a couple from the seized chainsaw I have. Got the yard weed whacked and the first cut done out front. Just ate, now I'm smoking a bong of Chemdawg and there's a giant piece of watermelon waiting for me.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 21, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> What can you possibly do with that much bacon?


Make room for more.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 21, 2019)

my jaw dropped when she said that.........


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 21, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> What can you possibly do with that much bacon?





BudmanTX said:


> my jaw dropped when she said that.........
> 
> View attachment 4337237


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 21, 2019)

Set up some flower pots and potted tomatoes.


Looks like invasion of the body snatchers under the pine tree.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 21, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4337256
> Set up some flower pots and potted tomatoes.
> 
> 
> ...


I hear those bastards all the time thanks to tinnitus.


----------



## too larry (May 21, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> How many bottles of wine do you think you'll get from those?


I have some really small corks. Now if I can just find bottles to fit them.


----------



## too larry (May 21, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Bummer on the corn. Thought density was the key to hormones/phermones in corn?. . . . . . .


It was a whole pack of seeds in a kiddie pool. Not enough sun would be my guess. They grew like crazy. Rich dirt and plenty of water. If I had been strong enough, I could have picked up the whole 50 gallons of soil the roots were so thick. I love to reuse soil, but I may have to dump that in the garden and start over.


----------



## too larry (May 21, 2019)

blake9999 said:


> So today I finally decided to join the revolution and get a cell phone,... finally. I had an old one from many years ago that was easy to use, that someone gave me. I only used it to connect to my satelite internet connection I have to listen to Pandora music in the mornings on the front porch smoking a cig and drinking coffee. Well.. it turned out the phone was too old for their service. The girl ( she was cute as a button) said they have a holiday sale running. If I pay the $35 activation fee the phone is free. I like the price of free. Turns out they gave me a brand new MOTO phone ( it talks to you) all on the $35 a month pre-paid plan. So I'm finally catching up to the rest of the world and having a computer in my pocket... for FREE! Turns out that old obseelete phone i was given was worth something after all.


I'm sure I will have to get one one of these days. But for now I ain't got no wireless chains on me.


----------



## too larry (May 21, 2019)

We spend the morning in a Tallahassee surgical waiting room. Surgery went faster than we thought. 2 1/2 hours, and they had warned it could be up to 6 hours. He has had an intestinal mesh for 13 years, and that was a concern. But everything still looked good. 

My wife's friend takes 45 minutes to tell a 5 minute story, so I stepped out to stretch my legs. Drank lots of free coffee. I went in the Prayer Room for some P & Q. When that got boring, I sang as much of Mercedes Benz as I could remember. Did stairs for an hour. Or so.

And on the way home, when we pulled into Firehouse Subs for lunch, we spotted 5 Guys Burgers before we got into the sub place. Ate half my burger at lunch, and just ate the 2nd half for supper.


----------



## raratt (May 21, 2019)

I accomplished breaking off the damn handle to the oil dipstick in my car.


----------



## too larry (May 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> I accomplished breaking off the damn handle to the oil dipstick in my car.View attachment 4337290


Oh no. Did the stick drop down?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 21, 2019)

too larry said:


> We spend the morning in a Tallahassee surgical waiting room. Surgery went faster than we thought. 2 1/2 hours, and they had warned it could be up to 6 hours. He has had an intestinal mesh for 13 years, and that was a concern. But everything still looked good.
> 
> My wife's friend takes 45 minutes to tell a 5 minute story, so I stepped out to stretch my legs. Drank lots of free coffee. I went in the Prayer Room for some P & Q. When that got boring, I sang as much of Mercedes Benz as I could remember. Did stairs for an hour. Or so.
> 
> And on the way home, when we pulled into Firehouse Subs for lunch, we spotted 5 Guys Burgers before we got into the sub place. Ate half my burger at lunch, and just ate the 2nd half for supper.


killer song....i was listening to her earlier


----------



## too larry (May 21, 2019)

I always play it safe. Haven't checked my oil in years.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> I accomplished breaking off the damn handle to the oil dipstick in my car.View attachment 4337290


super glue works in a pinch at least for now...till you get a new one...


----------



## raratt (May 21, 2019)

too larry said:


> Oh no. Did the stick drop down?


No it didn't. There was enough plastic left for me to drill it and I used a wood screw to get a bite on it and pulled it up with pliers (WHEW!). Edit: new one will be here tomorrow.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 21, 2019)

Someday’s the bricks feel heavier then others, today is one of those days


----------



## raratt (May 21, 2019)

I think I'll schmear some anti-seize on the new one.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 21, 2019)

too larry said:


> We spend the morning in a Tallahassee surgical waiting room. Surgery went faster than we thought. 2 1/2 hours, and they had warned it could be up to 6 hours. He has had an intestinal mesh for 13 years, and that was a concern. But everything still looked good.
> 
> My wife's friend takes 45 minutes to tell a 5 minute story, so I stepped out to stretch my legs. Drank lots of free coffee. I went in the Prayer Room for some P & Q. When that got boring, I sang as much of Mercedes Benz as I could remember. Did stairs for an hour. Or so.
> 
> And on the way home, when we pulled into Firehouse Subs for lunch, we spotted 5 Guys Burgers before we got into the sub place. Ate half my burger at lunch, and just ate the 2nd half for supper.


I love Janice so much talent such a voice


----------



## DustyDuke (May 21, 2019)

And my wife looks like Janice’s doppelgänger


----------



## raratt (May 21, 2019)

This is why I live in Nor Cal. (not my picture) N fork American River.


----------



## too larry (May 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> No it didn't. There was enough plastic left for me to drill it and I used a wood screw to get a bite on it and pulled it up with pliers (WHEW!). Edit: new one will be here tomorrow.


Good deal.


----------



## too larry (May 21, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> And my wife looks like Janice’s doppelgänger


If you run into Pigpen's double, you had better watch her close.


----------



## too larry (May 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> This is why I live in Nor Cal. (not my picture) N fork American River.


I'd hike that.


----------



## raratt (May 21, 2019)

too larry said:


> I'd hike that.


I used to when I was trout fishing, unfortunately I can't do that anymore.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 21, 2019)

too larry said:


> If you run into Pigpen's double, you had better watch her close.


Lol he can have her it just comes with 2 kids, 2 horses, 10 sheep, 5 chickens, 2 geese’s and a big ass mortgage. I’ll be on holidays if they need me


----------



## tyler.durden (May 21, 2019)

My best friend (the sexy, married chamber music girl) is taking me out to a fancy birthday dinner tonight at a local Michelin starred bistro. We've been there once before, it's amazing. We're gonna get some cocktails, great food, and catch up, I haven't seen her in a couple of weeks, and a LOT has happened in both of our lives in that time. She's becoming so popular and successful that she's always booked and traveling now. Good for her, she really deserves it. I just wish we could spend as much time together as we used to. She's super smart, talented, and the best conversation I get these days. I'm glad we decided long ago never to fuck around, this way we'll be in each others' lives forever. Whereas if we fooled around, it would be great for about 3 months, then she'd hate me forever and we'd never see each other again (happens every time). Otoh, it's sometimes difficult because she looks like this - 













I wonder if she'd be offended if I asked her to wear this tonight???


----------



## DustyDuke (May 21, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> My best friend (the sexy, married chamber music girl) is taking me out to a fancy birthday dinner tonight at a local Michelin starred bistro. We've been there once before, it's amazing. We're gonna get some cocktails, great food, and catch up, I haven't seen her in a couple of weeks, and a LOT has happened in both of our lives in that time. She's becoming so popular and successful that she's always booked and traveling now. Good for her, she really deserves it. I just wish we could spend as much time together as we used to. She's super smart, talented, and the best conversation I get these days. I'm glad we decided long ago never to fuck around, this way we'll be in each others' lives forever. Whereas if we fooled around, it would be great for about 3 months, then she'd hate me forever and we'd never see each other again (happens every time). Otoh, it's sometimes difficult because she looks like this -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your a stronger man than I am.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 21, 2019)

Was it a mutual agreement on the no fucking around rule or like 90% her and 10% you, that’s how my agreements generally went.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 21, 2019)

I still have that agreement with my mrs hahahahaha


----------



## Novabudd (May 21, 2019)

I butterflied 5 dozen Gaspereau and got them in brown sugar brine today. In the smokehouse by Saturday .


----------



## doublejj (May 21, 2019)

Farms were looking great today.....


----------



## Novabudd (May 21, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Farms were looking great today.....
> View attachment 4337364


That is a Thing of Beauty


----------



## doublejj (May 21, 2019)

Novabudd said:


> That is a Thing of Beauty


Thank you....the plants look good too


----------



## Singlemalt (May 21, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> My best friend (the sexy, married chamber music girl) is taking me out to a fancy birthday dinner tonight at a local Michelin starred bistro. We've been there once before, it's amazing. We're gonna get some cocktails, great food, and catch up, I haven't seen her in a couple of weeks, and a LOT has happened in both of our lives in that time. She's becoming so popular and successful that she's always booked and traveling now. Good for her, she really deserves it. I just wish we could spend as much time together as we used to. She's super smart, talented, and the best conversation I get these days. I'm glad we decided long ago never to fuck around, this way we'll be in each others' lives forever. Whereas if we fooled around, it would be great for about 3 months, then she'd hate me forever and we'd never see each other again (happens every time). Otoh, it's sometimes difficult because she looks like this -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd eat that


----------



## raratt (May 21, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd eat that


You think she waxes?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> You think she waxes?


Oh yes. She's elegant and sophisticated


----------



## Lethidox (May 21, 2019)

renovation about 90% complete. 

installed the floor, painted a 2x4 going to install it in the wall above the windows to hook up some blinds. guess they didn't want the blinds touching the windows could of used a metal bar or something as well but i guess this way more sturdy not gonna even see the 2x4 anyways. sisters bf grouted the rest of the bathroom. picked up molding for the bedroom gonna put that in today with the blinds. sink is bought just need to drill the holes, rest is all touch up with caulking and small paint jobs. toilet still need to be installed.

all i know is they better start moving shit in by tomorrow. went to pick out molding and sadly the damn stores here dont carry a good variety had to go to a lowes far away just to get enough molding to cover the floor with the right width. 

bored as hell though. looking at some news apparently this guy who brutally beat up some tourists last year which i do recall since it is in town. well he only got 36 months of prison sentence and 4 years of probation. 36 months! for brutally beating 2 tourists up one had to be hospitalized. slap on the wrist if you ask me


----------



## ANC (May 21, 2019)

you seem handy, put an add in the classifieds...


----------



## Lethidox (May 21, 2019)

ANC said:


> you seem handy, put an add in the classifieds...


who me? i am fairly handy tbh despite i am a cook by profession my dad is a self employed contractor and my mom worked in real estate. since my dad was self employed i was basically forced to help him since i was very young. as little as 5 years old. doing basic shit like painting then as i got older heavy lifting and all that. 26 y/o now i still help him out but i hate it. probably because im forced to do it. only son so it's not like he will ask my sisters to help him.


----------



## ANC (May 21, 2019)

The man gave you skills that can feed you.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 21, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Was it a mutual agreement on the no fucking around rule or like 90% her and 10% you, that’s how my agreements generally went.


Normally, yes. This time it's flipped. She often says shit like, "you would totally run off to Brazil with me if I wanted you to." I muster all my strength and reply that I wouldn't. It drives her a little nuts that I won't treat her at all like most guys do, I think she digs it. Makes for a nice, light sexual tension. A subtle, underlying electricity between us. It's fun...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 21, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Farms were looking great today.....
> View attachment 4337364



I love the one pant leg rolled up. That's some old school, LL Cool J shit right there...


----------



## Lethidox (May 22, 2019)

ANC said:


> The man gave you skills that can feed you.


that is very true. he actually makes a lot of money doing it too. the good thing is if i ever need to do renovations on my own house or w.e. i can do it myself since i already know how.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 22, 2019)

I've been doing is cutting down vegetation all day. After mowing grass, I took a nap for a couple hours so I could get up at 10 and start harvesting. Been trimming for 3+ hours now, at this rate I'll be done by the end of the weekend, hopefully. Now I'm trying to smoke myself back to sleep so I can still get up reasonably early. Tomorrow's looking like it is going to be a repeat of today.


----------



## Novabudd (May 22, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Thank you....the plants look good too


yea, this is awkward


----------



## ANC (May 22, 2019)

We are home, everything went OK. Little miss is playing games on the phone already.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 22, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> View attachment 4337329
> I wonder if she'd be offended if I asked her to wear this tonight???


Try just the cat ears.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 22, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4337244
> 
> View attachment 4337245


lol you'd think I kicked you in the sacrament


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Normally, yes. This time it's flipped. She often says shit like, "you would totally run off to Brazil with me if I wanted you to." I muster all my strength and reply that I wouldn't. It drives her a little nuts that I won't treat her at all like most guys do, I think she digs it. Makes for a nice, light sexual tension. A subtle, underlying electricity between us. It's fun...


Is she Brazilian? BTW I agree you would run off to Brazil if she wanted you to  But you wouldn't go easily.


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2019)

ANC said:


> We are home, everything went OK. Little miss is playing games on the phone already.


Good  thank you for the update and I'm happy it all went well. Hopefully she won't need them again.


----------



## SSGrower (May 22, 2019)

"Hey Bob next year we are spending an extra 2 weeks in Texas."
 
Fuck you George, like this is my fault, your wife is the one that wanted to beat the crowds.
 
Looks like you could afford to loose some of that insulation anyways...


----------



## outliergenetix (May 22, 2019)

what have i accomplished today?
absolutely nothing...except a nap


----------



## TacoMac (May 22, 2019)

I just finished washing my bike.


----------



## raratt (May 22, 2019)

It seems that when my computer guy reloaded my OS it loaded a "Groove Music" app that has been blocking all the music file information from my hard drive to the other music programs. I was looking at the files last night and this app showed up and loaded all the album art and songs into it's display. It has an equalizer also. I was wondering if I was going to have to blow away my music and re-rip numerous days worth of music. Not that big of a fan of the app, but it works.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 22, 2019)

Well i accomplished not looking at the back of my eye lids for the time being.....

73F and humid today ...... again....be in the lower 90F by the afternoon,,,,here we go...

Coffee is up and it hot....

Me and the Mrs's ck'd out the new kids them seemed to be fine but 1, so we pulled it, now down to 2. Did a little defoliation to the old space tomato, she bout done watching her close now......time will tell...


----------



## raratt (May 22, 2019)

On a positive note we won't need the AC for awhile, it's the time of year where record highs are in the lower 100's.






Got the estimate from my now new dentist, she'll save me over $300 on my crown.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 22, 2019)

raratt said:


> On a positive note we won't need the AC for awhile, it's the time of year where record highs are in the lower 100's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not here, your high's our , our lows at night......just to give you perspective


----------



## raratt (May 22, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> not here, your high's our , our lows at night......just to give you perspective


We're supposed to be 82 this time of year. One nice thing is we usually cool down in the evenings even when it is hot, not always enough to open the house up, but much cooler. I lived in Wichita Falls for about a year going to school decades ago, then moved to Wichita Ks to work on ICBM's.


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2019)

raratt said:


> It seems that when my computer guy reloaded my OS it loaded a "Groove Music" app that has been blocking all the music file information from my hard drive to the other music programs. I was looking at the files last night and this app showed up and loaded all the album art and songs into it's display. It has an equalizer also. I was wondering if I was going to have to blow away my music and re-rip numerous days worth of music. Not that big of a fan of the app, but it works.


https://www.thewindowsclub.com/uninstall-groove-music-windows-10


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I've been doing is cutting down vegetation all day. After mowing grass, I took a nap for a couple hours so I could get up at 10 and start harvesting. Been trimming for 3+ hours now, at this rate I'll be done by the end of the weekend, hopefully. Now I'm trying to smoke myself back to sleep so I can still get up reasonably early. Tomorrow's looking like it is going to be a repeat of today.


I have to get back to cutting down vegetation too  I get to smoke some of my new vegetation as well.


----------



## raratt (May 22, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> https://www.thewindowsclub.com/uninstall-groove-music-windows-10


Thanks, I did find that info on it. My concern would be whether the music metadata will repopulate back into the other programs.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 22, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> https://www.thewindowsclub.com/uninstall-groove-music-windows-10


I can't see the page unless I disable my ad blocker. 

Nope, not gonna do it. 
Thewindowsclub can bite me.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 22, 2019)

raratt said:


> We're supposed to be 82 this time of year. One nice thing is we usually cool down in the evenings even when it is hot, not always enough to open the house up, but much cooler. I lived in Wichita Falls for about a year going to school decades ago, then moved to Wichita Ks to work on ICBM's.


we're rolling on into summer here....low 90's during the day, mid 70's during the night, last night wasn't bad since we had the south wind......which btw is really blowing today, last gust 22mph.......yeah it's coming on


----------



## outliergenetix (May 22, 2019)

raratt said:


> It seems that when my computer guy reloaded my OS it loaded a "Groove Music" app that has been blocking all the music file information from my hard drive to the other music programs. I was looking at the files last night and this app showed up and loaded all the album art and songs into it's display. It has an equalizer also. I was wondering if I was going to have to blow away my music and re-rip numerous days worth of music. Not that big of a fan of the app, but it works.


imma it tech and groove monitor is not what you said if it's called groove monitor its part of win10. if it is called soemthing else then right click in cortana search and uninstall


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I can't see the page unless I disable my ad blocker.
> 
> Nope, not gonna do it.
> Thewindowsclub can bite me.


I run an ad blocker and an outgoing firewall. It worked fine for me, served the text and blocked the bullshit. I'm sure there are a lot of other pages that will help with Groove Music removal.


----------



## outliergenetix (May 22, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I run an ad blocker and an outgoing firewall. It worked fine for me, served the text and blocked the bullshit. I'm sure there are a lot of other pages that will help with Groove Music removal.


you can also disable it at boot via task manager in win 10 startup tab or if older windows in msconfig. you can also simply associate another music player as the default music app in setrtings in win10
if i am not mistaken the groove monitor part of it you can actually uninstall via the old add/remove programs program not the new win10 uninstaller. the old way still exists in 10 but i forget it's ame atm or how to get there 1005 of the time


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> imma it tech and groove monitor is not what you said if it's called groove monitor its part of win10. if it is called soemthing else then right click in cortana search and uninstall


Groove Monitor is a MS Utility program, Groove Music is a Windows app (https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/groove-music/9wzdncrfj3pt?activetab=pivot:overviewtab)


----------



## outliergenetix (May 22, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Groove Monitor is a MS Utility program, Groove Music is a Windows app (https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/groove-music/9wzdncrfj3pt?activetab=pivot:overviewtab)


okay see i wasnt sure if they are related. then you can just asscoiate a diff default player or simply associate extensions you want other ones to use or make groove not use.


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> you can also disable it at boot via task manager in win 10 startup tab or if older windows in msconfig. you can also simply associate another music player as the default music app in setrtings in win10
> if i am not mistaken the groove monitor part of it you can actually uninstall via the old add/remove programs program not the new win10 uninstaller. the old way still exists in 10 but i forget it's ame atm or how to get there 1005 of the time


Yeah I PMed him how to change the default music program.

Anyway I never bothered to install a Windows 10 VM since I retired. So maybe you can help him with the music metadata being blocked by Groove Music. It's my understanding that the metadata resides in the music file's headers and that removal of a player should not remove the metadata. Then again I have no easy way to test.


----------



## outliergenetix (May 22, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah I PMed him how to change the default music program.
> 
> Anyway I never bothered to install a Windows 10 VM since I retired. So maybe you can help him with the music metadata being blocked by Groove Music. It's my understanding that the metadata resides in the music file's headers and that removal of a player should not remove the metadata. Then again I have no easy way to test.


i jumped in the middle i actually didnt know what his issue was other than he didnt like the way groove music was behaving. you are correct metadata is in the music file, but it may also be retrieved via a link i think, and it isnt that standardized or at least wasnt in the past. it could be empty, or read wrong, sorta like being under the wrong header or tag. the only standard i have noticed for meta data is within the same entity you get your music from. like if it is all from one source the meta data will be consistent, if not then all bets are off. i think it is xml or like xml in that you can customize the tags etc


----------



## raratt (May 22, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> didnt know what his issue was


It was that the album info wouldn't show up on WMP and showed a bunch of unidentified files. I had no idea there was a second music player app loaded to my OS. I assumed that it is what is preventing the proper identification of the info. I'll find out later. Thanks to everyone for helping. I had visions of sitting for days ripping all my CD's over again.


----------



## outliergenetix (May 22, 2019)

raratt said:


> It was that the album info wouldn't show up on WMP and showed a bunch of unidentified files. I had no idea there was a second music player app loaded to my OS. I assumed that it is what is preventing the proper identification of the info. I'll find out later. Thanks to everyone for helping. I had visions of sitting for days ripping all my CD's over again.


if this album info has shown for you in the past then i would try some of the things mentioned like associating wmp as the default or associating that file type with wmp directly. if you never saw the album data before and you didnt actually pay for the song then it literally may not exist, be corrupted or simply in a format your player of choice doesnt understand, for example uses custom tags not the same ones as wmp

ppl dont realize many players attempt to get this data oinline not from the file when it doesnt exist things like cover art for example. this is not a perfect ssytem nor standardized unless shit changed from when i ammassed my p2p library of music


----------



## raratt (May 22, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> if this album info has shown for you in the past then i would try some of the things mentioned like associating wmp as the default or associating that file type with wmp directly. if you never saw the album data before and you didnt actually pay for the song then it literally may not exist, be corrupted or simply in a format your player of choice doesnt understand, for example uses custom tags not the same ones as wmp


The music is off original CD's, and prior to the reload of the OS all the data was on WMP.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 22, 2019)

raratt said:


> I had visions of sitting for days ripping all my CD's over again.


----------



## raratt (May 22, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4337782


Exactly. Tedious is not strong enough of a word.


----------



## outliergenetix (May 22, 2019)

raratt said:


> The music is off original CD's, and prior to the reload of the OS all the data was on WMP.


then i would say it is groove being the default if all he did was refresh win10 via the built in refresh utility. there is a remote possibility tho there are other files involved that held the meta data that werent seen as personal files during the refresh and were hence removed. if you dont see the data anywhere or on another pc this may be the case. try to put the file on a usb and play it on another computer, maybe in win7 or from a live llinux cd if you dont have a second pc


----------



## raratt (May 22, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> then i would say it is groove being the default if all he did was refresh win10 via the built in refresh utility. there is a remote possibility tho there are other files involved that held the meta data that werent seen as personal files during the refresh and were hence removed. if you dont see the data anywhere or on another pc this may be the case. try to put the file on a usb and play it on another computer, maybe in win7 or from a live llinux cd if you dont have a second pc


He reloaded, not refreshed. The songs are on a separate hard drive.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 22, 2019)

My kids are sick woke up with whatever they have work is going to be harder then normal. I think I’ll play some Bob Seger to get me threw


----------



## raratt (May 22, 2019)

Watered the girls this morning and gave the runoff to my tomato plants, they seem to like it a lot. Filled the beer shelf and it looks like burgers and fries for dinner with a little tincture and smoke on the side. I have been tweaking my camera trying to get better pics under the CMH lights, not there yet. I'm bad about letting the camera do the work because I'm lazy. I'll figure it out, or not. At least I can adjust the pics after I download them. I'll post more on my grow tomorrow.


----------



## doublejj (May 22, 2019)

Novabudd said:


> yea, this is awkward


It's OK brother....you do you


----------



## Lethidox (May 22, 2019)

finished work, pretty good day. honestly though im just hoping i get offered a job here. im going to really regret turning down that restaurant job otherwise. i wont know until next week though. my old boss is on a business trip only 1 boss is here but i guess all 3 of them will have to talk it over. picked up another shift tomorrow though. 

other then that busy weekend for me starting tomorrow lots of stuff going on 2 graduations, sister coming, work, renovations/move in for my sister and her bf. he put up the side moldings and i think thats all he did today tbh idk if he went to work or what. i think he slept all day.

i started a pork shoulder in the slow cooker making kalua pig. instructions said to put it on low and our damn cooker has weird functions. cooked it for 20 hours on the lowest setting and damn the shit is still tough. now i got it cooking on blast in the slow cooker it's full cooked but tough im tryna just braise it to soften the meat up and shred it.


----------



## raratt (May 22, 2019)

WMP is back online...


----------



## Lethidox (May 22, 2019)

my kalua pig is looking good. figured out what i did wrong. i didn't shred it so basically the top out of the juices kept drying out. had to shred it so everything soaks up the juices. added cabbage in to cook should be done in about an hour. hopefully it's not too salty and not too smokey. 

kalua pig is just pork shoulder + salt + liquid smoke. we don't make it the traditional way in the ipu but some people still do.


----------



## SSGrower (May 23, 2019)

Eight years ago this week mom passed. The 26th is dads birthday, rough time of year for him, and this year he plans to move. Tried to last year but they still arent done building the place that was supposed to be done last spring. Major construction shit show, drywall was done before plubing, and a pipe broke this winter making the entire facility uninhabitable. Glad hes not going there.

When mom met tucker for the first time she said "I saw him with one eye". 
 
She never met pirate. Pirate found me.
 
 
RIP Ma.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 23, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I watched a video on fixing this keyboard and it looks way beyond my technical abilities. http://y2u.be/dU48RuxReqQ At the apple store they told me it's not worth fixing and would give me $400 trade in on a new 15" mbp.


Contact rossman repair group. He takes mail in repairs. If it turns out to be something really simple lime a loose wire or something he wont even charge for it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 23, 2019)

I have too much embarrassing shit on this computer. I'd rather burn it than let someone touch it outside my sight.


----------



## Lethidox (May 23, 2019)

coworker is late. past 6am already XD. i hope she remembered that i got no car and she has to pick me up for work. pretty sure though she wake up super later and or she stuck in traffic. traffic pretty bad from her house to mine early morning plus someone got hit on the free and looks like they might of died. looked like a motorcyclist seen the bike on the ground and what looks like a dead body in white sheets but hard to tell what that is. 

pretty sure she coming though if she don't the boss will be PISSED.. nobody at work but her and me the other worker is sick and even if i went on my own like bus or w.e. i can't get inside without her so i'd be stuck waiting.


----------



## raratt (May 23, 2019)

New oil dipstick arrived yesterday and is installed. No more wood screw handle.


----------



## raratt (May 23, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have too much embarrassing shit on this computer. I'd rather burn it than let someone touch it outside my sight.


Sharing is caring...


----------



## lokie (May 23, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have too much embarrassing shit on this computer. I'd rather burn it than let someone touch it outside my sight.


We are adults, well most of us. We can handle it.
Post it up and let us decide if it's embarrassing.


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have too much embarrassing shit on this computer. I'd rather burn it than let someone touch it outside my sight.


Remove the hard drive. They can test boot from an external disk, disk drive or thumb drive.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 23, 2019)

^^^ That is creepy as hell.

It's nothing dirty and you'd lose interest in less than ten seconds.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 23, 2019)

lol sorry @curious2garden you're not creepy.  that was for Lokie's gif.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 23, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Remove the hard drive. They can test boot from an external disk, disk drive or thumb drive.


Apple has made it so you cannot service them yourself. When you take the rubber feet off the screws underneath are weird with five rounded sides.


----------



## raratt (May 23, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> nothing dirty


Shower pictures are clean...


----------



## lokie (May 23, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol sorry @curious2garden you're not creepy.  that was for Lokie's gif.


Hey if you upload it here then you could scrub the hd and the IT nerds will never be the wiser.


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Apple has made it so you cannot service them yourself. When you take the rubber feet off the screws underneath are weird with five rounded sides.


I have a MacBook Pro  get a pentalobal screw driver, say something like this:
https://www.amazon.com/Kingsdun-MacBook-Precision-Pentalobe-Screwdriver/dp/B0743CK4SF/ref=asc_df_B0743CK4SF/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=198076677096&hvpos=1o1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=11222203664119524926&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9030939&hvtargid=pla-407329940354&psc=1


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 23, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I have a MacBook Pro  get a pentalobal screw driver, say something like this:
> https://www.amazon.com/Kingsdun-MacBook-Precision-Pentalobe-Screwdriver/dp/B0743CK4SF/ref=asc_df_B0743CK4SF/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=198076677096&hvpos=1o1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=11222203664119524926&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9030939&hvtargid=pla-407329940354&psc=1


Thank you! Ordered, it's one day delivery on amazon.ca for $11.



raratt said:


> Shower pictures are clean...


I don't care about strangers seeing my photos. It's journals, letters, emails, browsing history and stuff like that.


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thank you! Ordered, it's one day delivery on amazon.ca for $11.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care about strangers seeing my photos. It's journals, letters, emails, browsing history and stuff like that.


Browser history is like the new naked. "You searched thaaaat!?"


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Browser history is like the new naked. "You searched thaaaat!?"


I wonder about @Blue Wizard 's search history. He comes up with fascinating shit, especially his music.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 23, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Browser history is like the new naked. "You searched thaaaat!?"


I belong to an adult facebook group and the conversations often lead to bizarre fetishes. Curiosity always gets the best of me so I have to google it and cross reference pornhub. You never know when you'll find a new kink.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 23, 2019)

Done trimming for a while......did i ever tell u i hate this part....ugh...still got more to do....

Well all the animals are good to go, gave my neighbors pigs the stalks and trim...

Horses are good, Cattle is good......the neighborhood chicken that runs around is alive, surprisingly out here.....

Guess i'll have some lunch and a smoke before i hit the shop, then i got 2 oil changes and a brake job to do....

Wife is setup in her room next to the A/C, and of course like a loving woman she is added to my "to do" list....


----------



## BudmanTX (May 23, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I belong to an adult facebook group and the conversations often lead to bizarre fetishes. Curiosity always gets the best of me so I have to google it and cross reference pornhub. You never know when you'll find a new kink.


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I belong to an adult facebook group and the conversations often lead to bizarre fetishes. Curiosity always gets the best of me so I have to google it and cross reference pornhub. You never know when you'll find a new kink.


Curating kinks is a very important to development and self-actualization


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Done trimming for a while......did i ever tell u i hate this part....ugh...still got more to do....
> 
> Well all the animals are good to go, gave my neighbors pigs the stalks and trim...
> 
> ...


6 left, I am now in OK this entire plant is concentrate, done!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 23, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> 6 left, I am now in OK this entire plant is concentrate, done!


nice

plant one is finishing drying, plant 2 is on the trimming block now

experiement still got time to go.....longest plant i've ever had to grow.....pulling my hair out with this one...

2 seedlings on the porch, one is from my stash, and the other is a gifted, had another just didn't look good, so i pulled it early

got lucky today since the wife said she'll help trim this way i can go to the shop

did a smoke test, nice and rich flavor, earthy with a slight lemon after taste.......very racey feeling with it almost like when you have to much caffine real quick....high stayed pretty good..rolled me right into bed afterwards....

think the experiment is going to kief, haven't decided yet...


----------



## raratt (May 23, 2019)

Off to get my crown installed, or at least get the prep work done, not sure how this dentist does these. $300 NOT going out of my pocket compared to the other dentist.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 23, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


>


It's not that different than here. I have to google all the acronyms everyone uses... then cross reference pornhub.


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I belong to an adult facebook group and the conversations often lead to bizarre fetishes. Curiosity always gets the best of me so I have to google it and cross reference pornhub. You never know when you'll find a new kink.


I would hesitate to admit belonging to non-adult social media groups.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 23, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's not that different than here. I have to google all the acronyms everyone uses... then cross reference pornhub.


everyone has a kink these days........


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2019)

raratt said:


> Off to get my crown installed, or at least get the prep work done, not sure how this dentist does these. $300 NOT going out of my pocket compared to the other dentist.


Crown installations can be dicy. This vid will orient you as to what makes for a good crown job.


----------



## doublejj (May 23, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I belong to an adult facebook group and the conversations often lead to bizarre fetishes. Curiosity always gets the best of me so I have to google it and cross reference pornhub. You never know when you'll find a new kink.


Pic's?....


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Pic's?....


----------



## doublejj (May 23, 2019)

cannabineer said:


>


I'm sure there's a fetish for these....


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 23, 2019)

Stayed up trimming till 3am, slept to 9, up and watered the veg plants, made breakfast, cleaned the shower, did laundry then I went out and put up two 10ft long sections of post fence I made out of 8x12 pressure treat bridge beams on either side of the entrance to my driveway. Fuckers gotta weigh 200lbs each, my backs gonna hate me later. Should stop assholes from pulling off the edge of the driveway and if they still try and hit it, it isn't moving. I had them up between my neighbors and mine driveway, but not buried as deep, and my neighbors roommate hit one and destroyed his bumper and fender. They're abutting some lilac hedges on both sides so I'm going to add more flower beds behind them at some point. The ground is so damn rocky here it takes a half hour to dig a 2ft deep hole. I used my steel pinch bar to rout out rocks more than the shovel lifted dirt. I have one more section to put up, then I need to turn compost and I should be done until lights on and I gotta trim more. Maybe I can catch a nap.


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I'm sure there's a fetish for these....


Images of Eros are a basic male turn-on.


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Stayed up trimming till 3am, slept to 9, up and watered the veg plants, made breakfast, cleaned the shower, did laundry then I went out and put up two 10ft long sections of post fence I made out of 8x12 pressure treat bridge beams on either side of the entrance to my driveway. Fuckers gotta weigh 200lbs each, my backs gonna hate me later. Should stop assholes from pulling off the edge of the driveway and if they still try and hit it, it isn't moving. I had them up between my neighbors and mine driveway, but not buried as deep, and my neighbors roommate hit one and destroyed his bumper and fender. They're abutting some lilac hedges on both sides so I'm going to add more flower beds behind them at some point. The ground is so damn rocky here it takes a half hour to dig a 2ft deep hole. I used my steel pinch bar to rout out rocks more than the shovel lifted dirt. I have one more section to put up, then I need to turn compost and I should be done until lights on and I gotta trim more. Maybe I can catch a nap.


That is even more impressive than cinderblock land mines.


----------



## doublejj (May 23, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Images of Eros are a basic male turn-on.


I was thinking more like machines.....bots for sex....google it


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I was thinking more like machines.....bots for sex....google it


and leave thaaaat!? in my browser history? I'm hellbound either way ...


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 23, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I would hesitate to admit belonging to non-adult social media groups.


That was my pc way of saying a group of deviants. 



doublejj said:


> Pic's?....


The most recent one I looked up was climacophilia. Sadly I couldn't find any videos  I bet they'd be hilarious.


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> That was my pc way of saying a group of deviants.
> 
> 
> 
> The most recent one I looked up was climacophilia. Sadly I couldn't find any videos  I bet they'd be hilarious.


looked it up
(fuck my browser history with a chainsaw)


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2019)

I may have found a really nice GG#4 pheno in the seeds @Grandpapy . I'm going to up this one into a much bigger pot and finish her again and get more clones. Wonderful habit, golf ball size nugs and they are hard as a rock


----------



## Obepawn (May 23, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I ran across a few doosey fetishes in my 25 years in Folsom Prison.....some would turn your stomach...


Like state roll-on marbles sewn into dicks. had a inmate years ago call me to his cell, say he needed to go to the MTA, I asked for what, but he would’n say. Meanwhile, his cellie is in back of the cell, rolling on the floor laughing. I finally got the guy admit that he had an apple stuck up his ass. Crazy shit.


----------



## doublejj (May 23, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> Like state roll-on marbles sewn into dicks. had a inmate years ago call me to his cell, say he needed to go to the MTA, I asked for what, but he would’n say. Meanwhile, his cellie is in back of the cell, rolling on the floor laughing. I finally got the guy admit that he had an apple stuck up his ass. Crazy shit.


I knew 1 inmate that was a serial rapist. All of his victims (6-7) were at least 8 months pregnant....


----------



## Obepawn (May 23, 2019)

Yeah, I finished up on an SNY yard. A lot of those type of dudes on those yards...the worst kind. Glad to be retired from that shit. Seven months now.

So day I accomplished honey-do stuff and landscaping the front entrance of my house.


----------



## doublejj (May 23, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> Yeah, I finished up on an SNY yard. A lot of those type of dudes on those yards...the worst kind. Glad to be retired from that shit. Seven months now.


Good on you.
My last 5 years at Folsom they changed it from a level 3 to a level 2 SNY yard and it got a lot worse. Every deviant in America was walking the yard....I'm surprised I made retirement


----------



## Obepawn (May 23, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Good on you.
> My last 5 years at Folsom they changed it from a level 3 to a level 2 SNY yard and it got a lot worse. Every deviant in America was walking the yard....I'm surprised I made retirement


Glad you made your retirement brother. 22-years with no personal problems with any individual inmate, then 4-months before I retired, a 2-5er decided to take a swing on me during a 2 on 1.


----------



## doublejj (May 23, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> Glad you made your retirement brother. 22-years with no personal problems with any individual inmate, then 4-months before I retired, a 2-5er decided to take a swing on me during a 2 on 1.


I have scars....there were 186 stabbings my first year at Folsom...this does not include those shot by staff (13) or staff assaults (undisclosed)...Folsom was a mad house the first 5-10 years of my career. Folsom staff assault rate back then was 30%...you had a 1-in-3 chance of being assaulted each year....


----------



## doublejj (May 23, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> Glad you made your retirement brother. 22-years with no personal problems with any individual inmate, then 4-months before I retired, a 2-5er decided to take a swing on me during a 2 on 1.


Obepawn you know what PIA is right?....I was in charge of a prison metal fabrication factory with a crew of 150 inmates. Try motivating a guy to work harder, who's doing double life without.... it was like swimming in a shark tank every day, many on my crew had killed before, some more than once.


----------



## Obepawn (May 23, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Obepawn you know what PIA is right?....I was in charge of a prison metal fabrication factory with a crew of 150 inmates. Try motivating a guy to work harder, who's doing double life without.... it was like swimming in a shark tank every day, many on my crew had killed before, some more than once.


Yeah, I know what PIA is bro. My experience with lifers is, I would rather have a building full of lifers, over youngster with dates. Those guys always showed me respect, of course I always treated inmates with common curtesy. 

I can’t count the stabbings, staff assaults, I personally been at ground zero in 5-6 riots and that was in my first 8-years. Did 12-years as a C/O, 4 of those in Squad, and then my last 10 as Correctional Counselor.


----------



## doublejj (May 23, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> Yeah, I know what PIA is bro. My experience with lifers is, I would rather have a building full of lifers, over youngster with dates. Those guys always showed me respect, of course I always treated inmates with common curtesy.
> 
> I can’t count the stabbings, staff assaults, I personally been at ground zero in 5-6 riots and that was in my first 8-years. Did 12-years as a C/O, 4 of those in Squad, and then my last 10 as Correctional Counselor.


Did you ever tour the License plate factory at Folsom?...it was a regular stop for CO Cadets.


----------



## doublejj (May 23, 2019)

My job at Folsom.....


----------



## Obepawn (May 23, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Did you ever tour the License plate factory at Folsom?...it was a regular stop for CO Cadets.


When I was a cadet, I went to Mule Creek and Vacaville. In one hour, I saw all I needed to see at Vacaville. Said I’d never work there. Never been to Folsom, close I got to being there was their firing range.


----------



## Obepawn (May 23, 2019)

doublejj said:


> My job at Folsom.....


Lol


----------



## doublejj (May 23, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> When I was a cadet, I went to Mule Creek and Vacaville. In one hour, I saw all I needed to see at Vacaville. Said I’d never work there. Never been to Folsom, close I got to being there was their firing range.


I had opportunity to promote to both Vacaville and Quentin and passed on both. Vacaville is a mad house (literally) and I couldn;t afford to live in Frisco, so i stayed at folsom.


----------



## Obepawn (May 23, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Did you ever tour the License plate factory at Folsom?...it was a regular stop for CO Cadets.


By the way, saw your threads about your grows; very beautiful and healthy looking plants.


----------



## Obepawn (May 23, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I had opportunity to promote to both Vacaville and Quentin and passed on both. Vacaville is a mad house (literally) and I couldn;t afford to live in Frisco, so i stayed at folsom.


Didn’t have a choice when I went in. I was living is Sac because I got out of the military there (McClellan AFB), so after the academy packed up and drove to the Coachella Valley. Your friend Curios2garden was spot on about where I worked. Ironwood.


----------



## doublejj (May 23, 2019)

Most of those level 4 prisons out in the desert are scary places to work. High level of sophisticated level 4 inmates and a staff full of newbies... Nobody with seniority wants to live out in the middle of nowhere. So most of the CO's are right out of Galt. The sgt might have 5 years and took a promotion to get the stripes & never supervised before...same thing with the LT.


----------



## Obepawn (May 23, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Most of those level 4 prisons out in the desert are scary places to work. High level of sophisticated level 4 inmates and a staff full of newbies... Nobody with seniority wants to live out in the middle of nowhere. So most of the CO's are right out of Galt. The sgt might have 5 years and took a promotion to get the stripes & never supervised before...same thing with the LT.


Absolutely true. Ironwood was a place where you could promote really fast because the turnover was super high. Like you said, middle of nowhere and hot as fuck for about 
4 - 4 1/2 months out of the year. I’m talking from middle June to the end of September, never dropping below 100 degrees


----------



## raratt (May 23, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I'm sure there's a fetish for these....


Ever seen pics from a Star Wars convention? There are usually some pretty hot green colored "aliens" there.

Got a temporary crown today, go back in a couple weeks.


----------



## raratt (May 23, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> climacophilia


https://video.search.yahoo.com/search/video?fr=yfp-t&p=slinky+going+down+stairs+video#id=4&vid=68532b80d1b65dc14a34b1211f5d3638&action=click


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 23, 2019)

raratt said:


> Ever seen pics from a Star Wars convention? There are usually some pretty hot green colored "aliens" there.
> 
> Got a temporary crown today, go back in a couple weeks.


I hate everything about dentists. You have to have some kind of S&M fetish to go into that profession. Did you like the new doc?



raratt said:


> https://video.search.yahoo.com/search/video?fr=yfp-t&p=slinky+going+down+stairs+video#id=4&vid=68532b80d1b65dc14a34b1211f5d3638&action=click


 you had my hopes up.


----------



## raratt (May 23, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I hate everything about dentists. You have to have some kind of S&M fetish to go into that profession. Did you like the new doc?
> 
> 
> 
> you had my hopes up.


Yeah, she's nice. A little bitty Vietnamese woman. Her hand isn't 3/4 the size of mine, but they are strong. (NOT in a Robert Kraft way) 

Hey, at least I found a rainbow slinky...


----------



## Obepawn (May 23, 2019)

raratt said:


> https://video.search.yahoo.com/search/video?fr=yfp-t&p=slinky+going+down+stairs+video#id=4&vid=68532b80d1b65dc14a34b1211f5d3638&action=click


You know how many years as a kid, I tried making that shit walk down stairs. Only thing I was able to do is tangle those fucker up. Lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 23, 2019)

raratt said:


> Yeah, she's nice. A little bitty Vietnamese woman. Her hand isn't 3/4 the size of mine, but they are strong. (NOT in a Robert Kraft way)
> 
> Hey, at least I found a rainbow slinky...


I'm glad that went well and you saved some money. Had to look up who Robert Kraft was, some businessman? I don't get the reference 

I did notice it was a rainbow slinky


----------



## raratt (May 23, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm glad that went well and you saved some money. Had to look up who Robert Kraft was, some businessman? I don't get the reference
> 
> I did notice it was a rainbow slinky


https://www.usatoday.com/story/sports/nfl/patriots/2019/05/13/robert-kraft-case-judge-orders-suppression-video-day-spa/1193905001/


----------



## raratt (May 23, 2019)

Only 21 more pages on this thread and we will be posting in the future...


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 23, 2019)

raratt said:


> https://www.usatoday.com/story/sports/nfl/patriots/2019/05/13/robert-kraft-case-judge-orders-suppression-video-day-spa/1193905001/


Ah sports related. Some old dude in trouble for doing something that shouldn’t be illegal in the first place.


----------



## raratt (May 23, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ah sports related. Some old dude in trouble for doing something that shouldn’t be illegal in the first place.


Billionaire getting busted for paying for a "happy ending" to his massage.


----------



## Indagrow (May 23, 2019)

I've never gotten a happy ending or a massage for that matter but if you're just laying on a table getting cranked down on wouldn't you just....cum all over yourself, like how is that a happy ending? Can you stand up so you don't get it all over your tummy? I'm just picturing Kraft covered in his own cum with a smile on his face 

Please advise


----------



## Grandpapy (May 23, 2019)

If I bust a nut while face down getting a back massage do I go to jail?

(it's been a while)


----------



## Indagrow (May 23, 2019)

I know for a fact it's damn near impossible to bust a nut with the ol kickstand out face down


----------



## too larry (May 23, 2019)

I got all of the far off part of the front yard mowed, except where the pole barn roof is. This is the first cut of the year in the big part of the yard. I always wait until the wild flowers have done their thing, so not really late because of the hurricane. Had to cut a few persimmon bushes and pick up a few stray 14 foot 2 X 8's, three sheets of tin, some broken light tubes, broken posts and boards and lots and lots of pine limbs.


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2019)

Indagrow said:


> I've never gotten a happy ending or a massage for that matter but if you're just laying on a table getting cranked down on wouldn't you just....cum all over yourself, like how is that a happy ending? Can you stand up so you don't get it all over your tummy? I'm just picturing Kraft covered in his own cum with a smile on his face
> 
> Please advise


----------



## Lethidox (May 23, 2019)

put in some work today stayed an hour later + the extra hour i was late so about 2.5 hours i stayed back. the ceo was still around so he know i be putting in that work for tomorrow. got work again tomorrow and sister comes tomorrow. going to cousins graduation here soon it's starting soon but we are only going to give the leis. tired as hell though every day is a struggle to stay up past 9pm and wake up at 5am but once im up can't sleep. it's getting easier but been a long time since i woke up this early. 

sunflowers are doing great i got 2 heads out of 8 plants going 5 will follow but 1 will be lagging behind a bit by at least a week since it germinated late. renovations 95% done. they need to start moving in but right now they dont need to worry we already moved all the big stuff like the bed in. 

idk if im still hired but i hope so and i hope i get paid for these days im working


----------



## DustyDuke (May 23, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> put in some work today stayed an hour later + the extra hour i was late so about 2.5 hours i stayed back. the ceo was still around so he know i be putting in that work for tomorrow. got work again tomorrow and sister comes tomorrow. going to cousins graduation here soon it's starting soon but we are only going to give the leis. tired as hell though every day is a struggle to stay up past 9pm and wake up at 5am but once im up can't sleep. it's getting easier but been a long time since i woke up this early.
> 
> sunflowers are doing great i got 2 heads out of 8 plants going 5 will follow but 1 will be lagging behind a bit by at least a week since it germinated late. renovations 95% done. they need to start moving in but right now they dont need to worry we already moved all the big stuff like the bed in.
> 
> idk if im still hired but i hope so and i hope i get paid for these days im working


Getting up at 5 sucks I’ve been doing it for years and it always sucks. I generally Get to bed around 11:00 before I started my business it was 9:30 cant wait till the house is paid and I can chill a bit


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Getting up at 5 sucks I’ve been doing it for years and it always sucks. I generally Get to bed around 11:00 before I started my business it was 9:30 cant wait till the house is paid and I can chill a bit


Does your wife run meat or fleece sheep? I'm guessing with only 10 it's fleece.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 23, 2019)

Indagrow said:


> I've never gotten a happy ending or a massage for that matter but if you're just laying on a table getting cranked down on wouldn't you just....cum all over yourself, like how is that a happy ending? Can you stand up so you don't get it all over your tummy? I'm just picturing Kraft covered in his own cum with a smile on his face
> 
> Please advise


No ones ever jerked you off while your laying down? 
There’s a saying bad girls spit, naughty girls swallow and good girls gargle. I’ve never had a happy ending but I’m assuming give them enough money they can be the good, the bad or the ugly.
When I was 19 my boss took me to a whore house he lived at them. He got pissed up and was like there’s nothing wrong with it just give it a go. He paid for me without asking me, so after hounding me I went in the room, in walk like 6 women. None of which were getting the blood going most were in there late 40’s. It was 2am I’m thinking to my self imagine all the dick these birds have had tonight. So like any male I choose the one with the best chesticles. 
Every one leaves and it’s me and this bird. I was just not feeling it. I said to her I’m not really about it can we just smoke some weed, she said it was the best offer she had all night lol. So I’m we smoked a shit load of weed and before I left like a gentleman I put it in her ass lol nah. She did go up to my boss and told him that I was the best she had ever had and thanked him for bring me in lol. He believed it until I confessed a month later


----------



## DustyDuke (May 24, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Does your wife run meat or fleece sheep? I'm guessing with only 10 it's fleece.


We do it for fleece, meat and we sell 8 lambs a year to hobbie farmers generally only eat 2 a year. There’s more money in hobbie farmers buying our lambs, we mainly sheer them for there own well-being not much money it


----------



## DustyDuke (May 24, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Does your wife run meat or fleece sheep? I'm guessing with only 10 it's fleece.


We run merino’s to I’ll take som pics in the morning when run some feed out to them


----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> We do it for fleece, meat and we sell 8 lambs a year to hobbie farmers generally only eat 2 a year. There’s more money in hobbie farmers buying our lambs, we mainly sheer them for there own well-being not much money it


I spin the fleece. Merino is some very special fleece, I'd love to see your sheep.


----------



## Lethidox (May 24, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Getting up at 5 sucks I’ve been doing it for years and it always sucks. I generally Get to bed around 11:00 before I started my business it was 9:30 cant wait till the house is paid and I can chill a bit


yea man only reason i needa get up so early is to give myself time to actually wake up plus i don't want to keep my friend waiting but if it were just me and i drove still i leave my house around 530 get there around 540. been working in this field since i was 17 worked all hours of the day typically nights because everyone hates to work nights and weekends but that is how i got good. nights and weekends are the most busiest times. when i used to work at this restaurant about 3 years ago i worked breakfast and lunch shift. after i got good at lunch shift they tried to be dirty and make me cook the breakfast which is only done by the sous chef because our breakfast is extremely busy. but i hold my own ended up going to work at around 430am prepping and we don't even open until 7. by the time we open up all my shit is prepped out that way i can relax unlike everyone else come in on time but then have a lot to prep.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 24, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I spin the fleece. Merino is some very special fleece, I'd love to see your sheep.


Spinning fleece is becoming a lost art my mrs always talks about learning but never comes into fruition


----------



## DustyDuke (May 24, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> yea man only reason i needa get up so early is to give myself time to actually wake up plus i don't want to keep my friend waiting but if it were just me and i drove still i leave my house around 530 get there around 540. been working in this field since i was 17 worked all hours of the day typically nights because everyone hates to work nights and weekends but that is how i got good. nights and weekends are the most busiest times. when i used to work at this restaurant about 3 years ago i worked breakfast and lunch shift. after i got good at lunch shift they tried to be dirty and make me cook the breakfast which is only done by the sous chef because our breakfast is extremely busy. but i hold my own ended up going to work at around 430am prepping and we don't even open until 7. by the time we open up all my shit is prepped out that way i can relax unlike everyone else come in on time but then have a lot to prep.


I hear you on the waking up part I need to stand in a hot shower for a good few mins just to loosen up the body

Mise en place bro and the kitchen will flow. I miss the rush of service, it was a good time as stressful as it can be.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 24, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I spin the fleece. Merino is some very special fleece, I'd love to see your sheep.


Sheep sales in Oz is declining but Merinos are on the rise about 75% of all sheep born here last year had majority merino in there DNA. 
The meats is as good as the wool we eat more lamb then beef or pork probably because it’s free lol. 
Also google Rottweilers herding sheep if your bored, that’s why we started the sheep to exercise the dogs and fell in love with them in the process. Rottweilers are really good at herding it’s in there DNA most people just don’t know it.


----------



## jungle666 (May 24, 2019)

Finally finished jarring up my outdoor grow


----------



## DustyDuke (May 24, 2019)

jungle666 said:


> View attachment 4338668 Finally finished jarring up my outdoor grow


That should get you threw mate, what strains did you grow? I remember you mentioning it but I can’t remember what they were. Give us a close up when you get a chance some of those buds look large good work


----------



## jungle666 (May 24, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> That should get you threw mate, what strains did you grow? I remember you mentioning it but I can’t remember what they were. Give us a close up when you get a chance some of those buds look large good work


Rhino cookies, no Killa dilla , but a pretty cruisy smoke, hopefully get better with a good cure, definitely looking for something better for next season, golden tiger reads well , what’s your opinion


----------



## tyler.durden (May 24, 2019)

Chicago sure has received a lot of rain lately. Pretty sure it's been enough for the year. Can't wait to get on my bike soon and get some sun! Looking forward to grilling out Memorial Day, gonna be great. Let's see what the weather will be like for the week...


----------



## 420God (May 24, 2019)

I have to drive 121 miles this morning for 1 deer, all highway, on the busiest weekend of the year. Fun fun.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 24, 2019)

420God said:


> I have to drive 121 miles this morning for 1 deer, all highway, on the busiest weekend of the year. Fun fun.


Damn it's Friday??

Drive careful.


----------



## 420God (May 24, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Damn it's Friday??
> 
> Drive careful.


Yep, memorial weekend is when everyone heads north to open their cottages and cabins for the year. Most people are pulling trailers and campers and driving like shit to beat everyone else.


----------



## Novabudd (May 24, 2019)

420God said:


> I have to drive 121 miles this morning for 1 deer, all highway, on the busiest weekend of the year. Fun fun.


1 deer ????? how come ?


----------



## 420God (May 24, 2019)

Novabudd said:


> 1 deer ????? how come ?


So tourists don't see roadkill when they visit this beautiful state.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 24, 2019)

420God said:


> So tourists don't see roadkill when they visit this beautiful state.


Take a passenger with you to keep you company in traffic.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (May 24, 2019)

420God said:


> Yep, memorial weekend is when everyone heads north to open their cottages and cabins for the year. Most people are pulling trailers and campers and driving like shit to beat everyone else.


Nothing worse than cabin traffic on Friday and Sunday afternoons here...35 and 94 turn into madness.


----------



## dangledo (May 24, 2019)

Lol heading to the fishing cabin tommorow


----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2019)

420God said:


> I have to drive 121 miles this morning for 1 deer, all highway, on the busiest weekend of the year. Fun fun.


This is the day before the anniversary of my head injury. I'm driving 1 hour north of Los Angeles back down through Los Angeles to Orange County and back to Lancaster to rescue a dog. He came into the shelter a week ago with a pelvic fracture and they just left him sit. I'm the breed rescue point of contact, did they contact me? No. I normally don't drive from now until Wednesday so I'm a bit scared. But I imagine that poor pup is in agony so drive it is to get him to a vet that will do surgery.

Drive safely and watch out for amateur drunks.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2019)

Morning everyone.....yeah nother monday already, glad it's really not....but still.....

77F with a Rh of 74% this morning, talk about sticky sheesh........come on south wind give us a break for a while.....

Welp coffee is hot and ready...........crayons to the right, helmets to the left, big chief pad and pencil on the table........


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Lethidox (May 24, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I hear you on the waking up part I need to stand in a hot shower for a good few mins just to loosen up the body
> 
> Mise en place bro and the kitchen will flow. I miss the rush of service, it was a good time as stressful as it can be.


i wont miss it XD done and over with it had my fair share of rushes especially since i worked all holidays except christmas and new years eve. Hawaii has a lot of state holidays there little Hawaiian holidays


----------



## ANC (May 24, 2019)

jungle666 said:


> View attachment 4338668 Finally finished jarring up my outdoor grow


You probably hear this a lot, but, your nuts look off.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 24, 2019)

I was up trimming half the night again. Passed out around 3am with a tray of just cut buds in my lap. Now I have to trim floppy, saggy buds, yay.


----------



## ANC (May 24, 2019)

I got 4 weeks until my trimjail starts, think I'm gonna teach the 7-year-old... she loves spending money these days.

We all had chores growing up.


----------



## Indagrow (May 24, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> No ones ever jerked you off while your laying down?
> There’s a saying bad girls spit, naughty girls swallow and good girls gargle. I’ve never had a happy ending but I’m assuming give them enough money they can be the good, the bad or the ugly.
> When I was 19 my boss took me to a whore house he lived at them. He got pissed up and was like there’s nothing wrong with it just give it a go. He paid for me without asking me, so after hounding me I went in the room, in walk like 6 women. None of which were getting the blood going most were in there late 40’s. It was 2am I’m thinking to my self imagine all the dick these birds have had tonight. So like any male I choose the one with the best chesticles.
> Every one leaves and it’s me and this bird. I was just not feeling it. I said to her I’m not really about it can we just smoke some weed, she said it was the best offer she had all night lol. So I’m we smoked a shit load of weed and before I left like a gentleman I put it in her ass lol nah. She did go up to my boss and told him that I was the best she had ever had and thanked him for bring me in lol. He believed it until I confessed a month later


No I don't think I've ever just gotten jerked off for that matter..coach always waves me onto third base I'm not hitting infield doubles boss


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 24, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> This is the day before the anniversary of my head injury.


This is the day before my 34th wedding anniversary


----------



## tyler.durden (May 24, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> No ones ever jerked you off while your laying down?
> There’s a saying bad girls spit, naughty girls swallow and good girls gargle. I’ve never had a happy ending but I’m assuming give them enough money they can be the good, the bad or the ugly.
> When I was 19 my boss took me to a whore house he lived at them. He got pissed up and was like there’s nothing wrong with it just give it a go. He paid for me without asking me, so after hounding me I went in the room, in walk like 6 women. None of which were getting the blood going most were in there late 40’s. It was 2am I’m thinking to my self imagine all the dick these birds have had tonight. So like any male I choose the one with the best chesticles.
> Every one leaves and it’s me and this bird. I was just not feeling it. I said to her I’m not really about it can we just smoke some weed, she said it was the best offer she had all night lol. So I’m we smoked a shit load of weed and before I left like a gentleman I put it in her ass lol nah. She did go up to my boss and told him that I was the best she had ever had and thanked him for bring me in lol. He believed it until I confessed a month later



It was a different time back then, and more difficult to tell one's boss that they're gay. J/K, Happy Friday!


----------



## raratt (May 24, 2019)

Can't really complain about the weather, 67 now headed to upper 70's with a light wind. Only some high thin clouds around. Have to go to the commissary this afternoon.


----------



## raratt (May 24, 2019)

Sir Napsalot said:


> This is the day before my 34th wedding anniversary


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 24, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> Contact rossman repair group. He takes mail in repairs. If it turns out to be something really simple lime a loose wire or something he wont even charge for it.


$150 US to replace the keyboard and return shipping. Sweet! Just waiting for amazon to deliver the tool to remove the bottom and I'll send it out Monday.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 24, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> $150 US to replace the keyboard and return shipping. Sweet! Just waiting for amazon to deliver the tool to remove the bottom and I'll send it out Monday.


Is that from rossman repair?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 24, 2019)

Yes I went to https://rossmanngroup.com $32.34 of that cost is shipping it back to me. It could be less if they don't need to replace the entire keyboard.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 24, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yes I went to https://rossmanngroup.com $32.34 of that cost is shipping it back to me. It could be less if they don't need to replace the entire keyboard.


Hopefully its something simple. Apple will lie even if it is something simple and push for a new sale.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 24, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> It was a different time back then, and more difficult to tell one's boss that they're gay. J/K, Happy Friday!


I’m not Gay mate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!












But all the men I sleep with are 
Its Saturday here get with the times lol


----------



## DustyDuke (May 24, 2019)

6:30am woke up feeling pretty sick, my Temps high 38.3/100.94. Kids and the mrs have passed it on 2 me I’ve been feeling average the last 2 days but it’s caught up with me. Feels very flu like so much for the flu shot.


----------



## jungle666 (May 24, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> 6:30am woke up feeling pretty sick, my Temps high 38.3/100.94. Kids and the mrs have passed it on 2 me I’ve been feeling average the last 2 days but it’s caught up with me. Feels very flu like so much for the flu shot.


I think the flu shot is worse than the flu


----------



## jungle666 (May 24, 2019)

ANC said:


> You probably hear this a lot, but, your nuts look off.


Please explain


----------



## DustyDuke (May 24, 2019)

jungle666 said:


> I think the flu shot is worse than the flu


I’ve gotten the flu every year I’ve had the jab


----------



## jungle666 (May 24, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I’ve gotten the flu every year I’ve had the jab


Seems a common occurrence


----------



## lokie (May 24, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I’ve gotten the flu every year I’ve had the jab


Perhaps a jib would change your luck.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 24, 2019)

jungle666 said:


> Rhino cookies, no Killa dilla , but a pretty cruisy smoke, hopefully get better with a good cure, definitely looking for something better for next season, golden tiger reads well , what’s your opinion


Golden tiger is supposed to be awesome upto 14 weeks flower that’s the real deal if your looking for an awesome Thai sativa high. 
Are you growing 6 plants this year I’m doing an outdoor grow prably do 3. I’m going to start them indoors in July move them into a green house in September good old grand final weekend.
I’ve ordered gg#5 from the states hope it gets here I’ll pop one of them outside gg#4 loved outdoors. I’ll do a nevils haze I’ve got a few seeds just takes so long to flower I’ll only grow it outdoors and I’ll probably do a yantra if it smokes up good or just do 2 nev’s


----------



## DustyDuke (May 24, 2019)

jungle666 said:


> Please explain


I think he was commenting on how most people store the nuts and bolts in jars in there shed and you store weed lol that’s the workshop I want to work in lol


----------



## too larry (May 24, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> We do it for fleece, meat and we sell 8 lambs a year to hobbie farmers generally only eat 2 a year. There’s more money in hobbie farmers buying our lambs, we mainly sheer them for there own well-being not much money it


We had a few sheep when I was a kid. It got so hot here in Florida you had to shear them.


----------



## too larry (May 24, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> We run merino’s. . . . . . . . . . . . .


I walk in Merino's. It is good stuff.


----------



## too larry (May 24, 2019)

420God said:


> I have to drive 121 miles this morning for 1 deer, all highway, on the busiest weekend of the year. Fun fun.


Did you do a cost/benefit analysis first?


----------



## 420God (May 24, 2019)

too larry said:


> Did you do a cost/benefit analysis first?


I get a check monthly whether I pick up 1 or 1,000. Only rules are I have to do it within 48hrs of them getting reported. With the exception of holidays and weekends. It evens out throughout the year.


----------



## too larry (May 24, 2019)

420God said:


> I get a check monthly whether I pick up 1 or 1,000. Only rules are I have to do it within 48hrs of them getting reported. With the exception of holidays and weekends. It evens out throughout the year.


I see. So one deer is a skate day, so to speak.


----------



## raratt (May 24, 2019)

jungle666 said:


> Please explain


Here.


----------



## 420God (May 24, 2019)

too larry said:


> I see. So one deer is a skate day, so to speak.


Yep, except I ended up finding 8 and dropped them off at an animal sanctuary to feed the wolves. Traffic got ridiculous around noon, about the time I headed home.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> Here.View attachment 4339061


Lol us Aussies are a bit slow today (and all the days ending in y)


----------



## too larry (May 24, 2019)

I come into work early on Fridays, so not much done this morning. I did turn the old over grown flower bed into a thinner, more streamlined flowerbed. At one time it was very nice. But the wife is the flower person in the family. She has not tended it for a few years, and I've just half assed it.

This is after I pulled the weeds, but before I moved the hollow logs.

 

I saved one of the logs as a possible seat. {I did pay 70 bucks for the two logs, the stump and 8-10 rounds} Tossed the rest on the burn pile.

 

I used the soil from the logs, added mushroom compost and tossed in as many sunflowers as would fit.


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2019)

too larry said:


> ~snip~ {I did pay 70 bucks for the two logs, the stump *and 8-10 rounds*} Tossed the rest on the burn pile.
> 
> View attachment 4339067
> 
> ...


The price of ammo has become simply unbelievable.


----------



## Lethidox (May 24, 2019)

made some bread today. for once we finished early. made 3 and a half carts only because that was all the meat that was pulled out but we got out 30minutes early would of be about 1 hour early if we didn't take a break. got paid. didn't make a whole lot given they are paying me basically minimum under the table which is $10.10 here but they paying flat $10 so i only got paid $240 for 3 days. no taxes though so it's still good money. more then i make working full time employed at my sushi job tbh. 

just started getting used to working early in the morning woke up not so tired but i go to sleep fairly early now around 9pm instead of like 12-1am. traded in the weekend off for monday off so i work sunday but extremely early like at 5am til we finish just making the beef jerky and not packing it and were out so it should only take us about 4-5 hours. 

sister coming home today for the weekend and im off tomorrow but i got to go to my other cousins graduation tonight. this one gonna be hell though the school she goes to has no parking nearby so unless someone drops us off it's just straight hell.


----------



## raratt (May 24, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Lol us Aussies are a bit slow today (and all the days ending in y)


I think it's from being upside down all the time.


----------



## doublejj (May 24, 2019)

I can finally answer the question "Does a bear sh*t in the woods?"........Hell no he shit right in the middle of the driveway!....


----------



## doublejj (May 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> I think
> 
> I think it's from being upside down all the time.


I always wondered how they did it...


----------



## raratt (May 24, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> The price of ammo has become simply unbelievable.


At least there he doesn't have to have a background check and a note from his mother to buy it.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> I think it's from being upside down all the time.


The scientists say we are due for a geomagnetic reversal then you will rue the day lol


----------



## too larry (May 24, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> The price of ammo has become simply unbelievable.


I tried to do this a few years back when I got this stuff, but there wasn't enough clearance. Now the "caliber" is big enough I can get away with it.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 24, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I can finally answer the question "Does a bear sh*t in the woods?"........Hell no he shit right in the middle of the driveway!....
> View attachment 4339079
> 
> View attachment 4339080
> ...


That’s crazy a bit close to home


----------



## Aeroknow (May 24, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I can finally answer the question "Does a bear sh*t in the woods?"........Hell no he shit right in the middle of the driveway!....
> View attachment 4339079
> 
> View attachment 4339080
> ...


Looks like you had some 1-1/2”minus put down? Is that whatcha did? I’m scaling it off the bear turds lol so forgive me if its not lol.
One of my neighbors informed me it lasts a hell of allot longer than 3/4-.

I did $1500 of the 3/4 on just my driveway. 4 truck and transfers. I have a shitload more to do to make the road on the way in smoother. Very curious


----------



## raratt (May 24, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> That’s crazy a bit close to home


Normal stuff in the foothills around here. They are black bears, not grizzlies, however I wouldn't want to get between a mom and her cubs. That could be fatal. I wear a size 11.5 shoe and I've seen tracks a few inches longer than my boots.


----------



## raratt (May 24, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> The scientists say we are due for a geomagnetic reversal then you will rue the day lol


Are you positive?


----------



## Aeroknow (May 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> Normal stuff in the foothills around here. They are black bears, not grizzlies, however I wouldn't want to get between a mom and her cubs. That could be fatal. I wear a size 11.5 shoe and I've seen tracks a few inches longer than my boots.


About a month maybe only two weeks before the fire, a black bear was terrorizing my street. 2 weeks in a row our garbage cans were knocked over and gone through.
Was just out of view from my ring doorbell camera so didn’t get it on video


----------



## raratt (May 24, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Looks like you had some 1-1/2”minus put down? Is that whatcha did? I’m scaling it off the bear turds lol so forgive me if its not lol.
> One of my neighbors informed me it lasts a hell of allot longer than 3/4-.
> 
> I did $1500 of the 3/4 on just my driveway. 4 truck and transfers. I have a shitload more to do to make the road on the way in smoother. Very curious


How is the rework on the drawings progressing?


----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2019)

420God said:


> Yep, except I ended up finding 8 and dropped them off at an animal sanctuary to feed the wolves. Traffic got ridiculous around noon, about the time I headed home.


 

9.5 hours door to door


----------



## Aeroknow (May 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> How is the rework on the drawings progressing?


I’m really hoping this next week he’s finished with them. And then the building dept better fucking approve within 10 days this time! Fuckers took 3.5 weeks to go through them last time after telling me it will only take 10 days 

To be fair though, half the people who work/worked there lost their homes too so it’s just all fucked up man.


----------



## raratt (May 24, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4339094
> 
> 9.5 hours door to door


I don't miss that shit, but I used to split lanes sometimes.


----------



## too larry (May 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> I don't miss that shit, but I used to split lanes sometimes.


If I leave on time, my work commute is 15 minutes. 20 if I get backed up into the school bus action. {about 15 miles}


----------



## raratt (May 24, 2019)

too larry said:


> If I leave on time, my work commute is 15 minutes. 20 if I get backed up into the school bus action. {about 15 miles}


That was mine when I worked on base. All farm roads.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 24, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4339094
> 
> 9.5 hours door to door


215 & 15?


----------



## Aeroknow (May 24, 2019)

I just checked my Ring app and can no longer pull up video of the last videos taken before and including us evacuating. Last time i checked event history was like 4 months ago? Something like that. To be honest i really don’t like reliving that shit but would be kinda cool to share.

That fucking sucks!


----------



## Lethidox (May 24, 2019)

feeling special; looked at my messages and the girl i been trying to get to know who ghosted me previously replied back for once. i honestly don't know where to go from here though like at that weird stage where i want to ask her on a date but at the same time we barely know each other that much. can't even ask her on a date either no car so it's kind of shameful for me. back when i was younger i gave no fucks i could be straight up like yea i don't drive and they'd understand cause we were young but now it's like "this mfer doesn't even drive." 

just gonna try and talk to her more get to know her a little better and then ask. waiting for my sister to land though which should be soon we got to pick her up at the airport and then get ready for my cousins graduation. im so happy im off tomorrow i can get some sleep at least. idk what we are going to do for dinner tonight though maybe my dad wants to go out to eat dinner idk.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> Are you positive?


Not at all I just get high and read National Geographic.


----------



## doublejj (May 24, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Looks like you had some 1-1/2”minus put down? Is that whatcha did? I’m scaling it off the bear turds lol so forgive me if its not lol.
> One of my neighbors informed me it lasts a hell of allot longer than 3/4-.
> 
> I did $1500 of the 3/4 on just my driveway. 4 truck and transfers. I have a shitload more to do to make the road on the way in smoother. Very curious


yes and it was "dirty rock"....what ever that means


----------



## DustyDuke (May 24, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> feeling special; looked at my messages and the girl i been trying to get to know who ghosted me previously replied back for once. i honestly don't know where to go from here though like at that weird stage where i want to ask her on a date but at the same time we barely know each other that much. can't even ask her on a date either no car so it's kind of shameful for me. back when i was younger i gave no fucks i could be straight up like yea i don't drive and they'd understand cause we were young but now it's like "this mfer doesn't even drive."
> 
> just gonna try and talk to her more get to know her a little better and then ask. waiting for my sister to land though which should be soon we got to pick her up at the airport and then get ready for my cousins graduation. im so happy im off tomorrow i can get some sleep at least. idk what we are going to do for dinner tonight though maybe my dad wants to go out to eat dinner idk.


Just ask her mate don’t muck around or over analysis it, you’ll end up in the friends list imo.


----------



## raratt (May 24, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Not at all I just get high and read National Geographic.


Magnetic joke...


----------



## doublejj (May 24, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> That’s crazy a bit close to home


we caught pics of 3 different bears on the trail cams last year....


----------



## DustyDuke (May 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> Magnetic joke...


Did I mention I’m sick


----------



## raratt (May 24, 2019)

doublejj said:


> we caught pics of 3 different bears on the trail cams last year....


I think the population will go up due to the ban on using dogs to hunt them anymore. The bear hunters didn't do much work for them before.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 24, 2019)

doublejj said:


> yes and it was "dirty rock"....what ever that means


Dirty road base huh? Lol. Def gonna rock the 1-1/2” on all the rest. Thanks bro!

Problem i’m having now is finding trucking service. They’re all busy with the fire cleanup making bank.
When i did get one for a day, the 4 truck and transfers, it was a total rookie driver. Had zero clue how to chain his gate. Had to basically spread it all with the box scraper lol. Might as well had just hired a bottom dump truck and driver.


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> Are you positive?


The idea could go south all at once


----------



## Grandpapy (May 24, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> The idea could go south all at once


One might have opposing thoughts on that.


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> One might have opposing thoughts on that.


I'm strangely attracted.


----------



## raratt (May 24, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> One might have opposing thoughts on that.


That would be negatively attractive...


----------



## Aeroknow (May 24, 2019)

I used to have breakfast there once a week


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4339104
> View attachment 4339105
> I used to have breakfast there once a week


Do they make a good bear-naise?


----------



## tyler.durden (May 24, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> The price of ammo has become simply unbelievable.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 24, 2019)

This was a local commercial. The disc golf course is in oroville i play there all the time. Used to i mean. Def due though once i buy new discs Now that i’m kind of settled in


----------



## raratt (May 24, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Do they make a good bear-naise?


Does a bear shit on @doublejj's road?


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> This was a local commercial. The disc golf course is in oroville i play there all the time. Used too i mean. Def due though once i buy new discs


I went to a Black Bear Diner with my son maybe three years ago.


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> Does a bear shit on @doublejj's road?


----------



## Aeroknow (May 24, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I went to a Black Bear Diner with my son maybe three years ago.


nice!
i’ve been to a few of them. First found out how good they are when i lived in Salinas. I actually ate at their very first one in mount shasta last year. Their bacon is the bomb.


----------



## raratt (May 24, 2019)

cannabineer said:


>


My wife's grandpa used to throw his hat at a bear to get them to stand up, why I have no idea. Edit: she said it was to get a clean shot at it's chest.


----------



## doublejj (May 24, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> This was a local commercial. The disc golf course is in oroville i play there all the time. Used to i mean. Def due though once i buy new discs Now that i’m kind of settled in


One of my farm neighbors (with a much larger farm than me) has a full walk thru disc golf course on his property with different obstacles and a pond (water hazard) and prospect holes to fall into lol....these guys never leave the farm during season


----------



## Aeroknow (May 24, 2019)

doublejj said:


> One of my farm neighbors (with a much larger farm than me) has a full walk thru disc golf course on his property with different obstacles and a pond (water hazard) and prospect holes to fall in lol....these guys never leave the farm during season


Hell yeah dude! That’s what i’m talking about!

I’m definitely gonna have to buy at least a few mach 3 baskets for the new property.

I usually play the courses up towards your farm a few times a year. Looking forward to that too here soon!

I lost at least 30 discs, 50ish including rudys in the fire. Allot of them are totally not replaceable


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> Does a bear shit on @doublejj's road?


On inspection, I'm wondering if that could have been one of @GreatwhiteNorth's Boerboels. Those beasts can lay serious ballast.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 24, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> This was a local commercial. The disc golf course is in oroville i play there all the time. Used to i mean. Def due though once i buy new discs Now that i’m kind of settled in



Love me some frolf. I got hooked a few years ago, and had a nice set of discs until a left them at the last course. Fml...


----------



## Lethidox (May 25, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Just ask her mate don’t muck around or over analysis it, you’ll end up in the friends list imo.


yea eventually tryna get my shit straight first like get my money right and all that. eventually i will though


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I was up trimming half the night again. Passed out around 3am with a tray of just cut buds in my lap. Now I have to trim floppy, saggy buds, yay.


God I hate that.


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2019)

Sir Napsalot said:


> This is the day before my 34th wedding anniversary


Mine is in November (34th)


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> 215 & 15?


Bingo, I came down the 5 but wasn't stupid enough to try to go home that way. The Vegas, CO river traffic nailed me. Wayze kept trying to send me back via the 210. I ignored it and wonder if it would have been much better, it said it would save me 15 minutes, meh.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 25, 2019)

The 210? I'd get on Historic 66 around Fontana at traffic time to miss the back up at the15 and would make at least 30 mph! Now that was just before they opened 215 that took forever to finish.


----------



## lokie (May 25, 2019)

Could you take the High Speed Train?


----------



## Grandpapy (May 25, 2019)

lokie said:


> Could you take the High Speed Train?


I wish!
What's sad is it doesn't address the Sacto. S.F. corridor.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Mine is in November (34th)



There's 34 days in November? I can never keep track of that stuff


----------



## tyler.durden (May 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> God I hate that.



When I bite off more than I can chew in one night of trimming plants, I put the remainder in a huge Tupperware bowl with the lid on tight. The next day the plants are still plump, look freshly cut, and are just as easy to trim. Pro tip...


----------



## dangledo (May 25, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> When I bite off more than I can chew in one night of trimming plants, I put the remainder in a huge Tupperware bowl with the lid on tight. The next day the plants are still plump, look freshly cut, and are just as easy to trim. Pro tip...



I keep mine in a large tote as well during trim. After hanging 10 days they're usually around 68% when they hit the tote. Trim a bit a day and let the tote breath during a trim session. Cure and trim at the same time. Plus the leaves get a chance to rehydrate so they're not losing trichs from being too dry. Usually done around 62% when they hit the jars for the final cure, taking them down to 55% over a couple weeks before the jars stay closed.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 25, 2019)

dangledo said:


> I keep mine in a large tote as well during trim. After hanging 10 days they're usually around 68% when they hit the tote. Trim a bit a day and let the tote breath during a trim session. Cure and trim at the same time. Plus the leaves get a chance to rehydrate so they're not losing trichs from being too dry. Usually done around 62% when they hit the jars for the final cure, taking them down to 55% over a couple weeks before the jars stay closed.


Nice. I used to hang and cure, but I haven't for years now. I find it easiest to just cut down the plants and trim them clean while fresh, then simply cut off the buds and dry them as quickly as possible (usually 5-7 days) so no chance of mold. No one has been able to tell the difference between buds produced the old way, and what I do now, so it's all good...


----------



## ANC (May 25, 2019)

If I can, I want the weed out of here by day 10...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 25, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> When I bite off more than I can chew in one night of trimming plants, I put the remainder in a huge Tupperware bowl with the lid on tight. The next day the plants are still plump, look freshly cut, and are just as easy to trim. Pro tip...


My trimming routine is off because of the raised bed. When I was in buckets I could move a whole plant out where I could sit down and trim it at my leisure. Now I either have to stand at the bed, which my back loves, or cut em down in batches. I just gotta remember not to cut as much when there's a high leaf /calyx ratio. When I do over cut I'll usually just throw the tray with buds in the fridge if I can't get to it. I've kept buds for 3 days before like that with no wilt. I also found out refrigerating fresh buds makes the color come out heavy in some strains, my Durban turned almost black and my LSD turned red/purple compared to the non refrigerator buds.


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> There's 34 days in November? I can never keep track of that stuff


LOL Yeah retail company lobbyists tacked extra days onto Black Friday week. Now they are working on making it Black Friday month.


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> When I bite off more than I can chew in one night of trimming plants, I put the remainder in a huge Tupperware bowl with the lid on tight. The next day the plants are still plump, look freshly cut, and are just as easy to trim. Pro tip...


Thanks!


----------



## ANC (May 25, 2019)

Black month, just say it,,,


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2019)

ANC said:


> Black month, just say it,,,


LOL it sounds better in that sexy SA accent


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 25, 2019)

Anchored and got walls on my gh. Waiting for roof to arrive.


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Anchored and got walls on my gh. Waiting for roof to arrive.View attachment 4339439


In Fresno is greenhouse a euphemism for oven?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> In Fresno is greenhouse a euphemism for oven?


Lol tell me about it. Im gonna run two large oscillating fans in there when the summer hits


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2019)

lokie said:


> Could you take the High Speed Train?


LOL since I'm not an inmate's significant other I don't think I'm allowed to use it? I had a dog with me so public transportation wasn't an option. I don't have a CCW which is another reason public transportation isn't an option. Further I don't think they've built any realistic means of public transportation because it would stop us from spending $4.00+/gallon on gas. 

Smoking the new table. Think I may have found a good one.


----------



## doublejj (May 25, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Anchored and got walls on my gh. Waiting for roof to arrive.View attachment 4339439


Those mesh walls work great for ventilation. I use them on my greenhouses. Best of luck your off to a good start.


----------



## too larry (May 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> In Fresno is greenhouse a euphemism for oven?


I bet you could decarb out there.


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Lol tell me about it. Im gonna run two large oscillating fans in there when the summer hits


I have good luck with a swamp cooler inside the house. I'm not about to run my A/C to cool it.



too larry said:


> I bet you could decarb out there.


During the summer my indoor canopy temp is about 105. I shut the light down after that. As for drying plants sometimes 24 hours is to long to leave it air dry.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 25, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Those mess walls work great for ventilation. I use them on my greenhouses. Best of luck your off to a good start.
> View attachment 4339448


No fan? Im gonna run 2 10x10s side by side in the dirt where the compost piles are. I'm hoping I don't gotta buy no fans for those lol. Will be wrapping them with the sunscreen mesh and putting 6 mil roof on both


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 25, 2019)

I bought 2 Wandering Jews today.


And a Copper Prince too!

Tomorrow, I hope to find a Horny Hungarian.


----------



## doublejj (May 25, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> No fan? Im gonna run 2 10x10s side by side in the dirt where the compost piles are. I'm hoping I don't gotta buy no fans for those lol. Will be wrapping them with the sunscreen mesh and putting 6 mil roof on both


we are off grid...I use mesh walls so I don't have to run fans...


----------



## ANC (May 25, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I bought 2 Wandering Jews today.


----------



## Obepawn (May 25, 2019)

Sir Napsalot said:


> This is the day before my 34th wedding anniversary


34-years, that's great.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2019)

too larry said:


> I bet you could decarb out there.


 It's almost all fuel injection in the Fresno of today


----------



## dangledo (May 25, 2019)

No go today to the cabin. All this rain has the low roads flooded.

Feeling bored, might blow some shit up later, idk.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 25, 2019)

Had some stuff go down next door last night can’t even mention what it was or it’s a giveaway to who I am and where I live. 
Let’s just say I had like 20 police on my property for a good few hours, even had news crews out the front. Which I avoided like a plague.
That’s what you want when it’s still illegal here, I’ve barely slept my flu has gotten heaps worse what an idiot is all I can say.
Didn’t get busted.
Most important my family is safe. That’s all that matters


----------



## lokie (May 25, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Had some stuff go down next door last night can’t even mention what it was or it’s a giveaway to who I am and where I live.
> Let’s just say I had like 20 police on my property for a good few hours, even had news crews out the front. Which I avoided like a plague.
> That’s what you want when it’s still illegal here, I’ve barely slept my flu has gotten heaps worse what an idiot is all I can say.
> Didn’t get busted.
> Most important my family is safe. That’s all that matters









Glad to hear you made it out to tell the tale.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 25, 2019)

Just had words with my neighbor not nice ones. I’ve been here 6 years and they rent the property next door. It’s a run down piece of shit and all the people that move in fit the same description.
I lost my temper big time haven’t been so in raged in a long time. He don’t show any remorse for in danger he put my family in and had I can do what I want attitude towards me. So I politely showed him my I can do what I want attitude. Which resulted in how most cowards react, cowering saying don’t hurt me.

Very stupid of me lost my temper regret it slightly


----------



## raratt (May 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> It's almost all fuel injection in the Fresno of today


Boo.


----------



## raratt (May 25, 2019)




----------



## raratt (May 25, 2019)

Had some window screen and frame so I made a little drying rack for the buds I trimmed off with the lower branches of the girls. Gives me something to smoke so I'll leave the rest alone. Got a nap in and did the required beer run this afternoon. Sun finally came out after about 10.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 25, 2019)

raratt said:


>


Nope, that's baked chicken.


----------



## raratt (May 25, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nope, that's baked chicken.


Agreed, an unenlightened person made it I'm sure.


----------



## jungle666 (May 25, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Just had words with my neighbor not nice ones. I’ve been here 6 years and they rent the property next door. It’s a run down piece of shit and all the people that move in fit the same description.
> I lost my temper big time haven’t been so in raged in a long time. He don’t show any remorse for in danger he put my family in and had I can do what I want attitude towards me. So I politely showed him my I can do what I want attitude. Which resulted in how most cowards react, cowering saying don’t hurt me.
> 
> Very stupid of me lost my temper regret it slightly


Sounds like you should buy the house dusty


----------



## Novabudd (May 25, 2019)

i got my gaspereau out of the smokehouse today. they go perfectly with Keiths IPA . I tried 2 or 5 right off the bat to make sure. 

Finally pulled the straw off my strawberry patch, it was soaking wet and starting the drown the berry plants. Fckn mess. If it soon doesnt stop raining im gonna build a great big freakn boat and start collecting critters.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 25, 2019)

jungle666 said:


> Sounds like you should buy the house dusty


My parents actually where talking about it. Would make life easier it’s got 4 acres not a bad little spot. You would have to bulldoze the the place and start again. It’s in seriously bad condition


----------



## lokie (May 25, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> My parents actually where talking about it. Would make life easier it’s got 4 acres not a bad little spot. You would have to bulldoze the the place and start again. It’s in seriously bad condition


Doze it then make a Dugout. That would be cool.






Although you may live to close to the coast for this.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2019)

^^Coober Pedy?


----------



## lokie (May 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> ^^Coober Pedy?


 

https://www.outback-australia-travel-secrets.com/coober-pedy-australia.html
*Coober Pedy - Australia's Opal Capital
Living underground and mining opals: a much
better life style than you might think!*


----------



## jungle666 (May 25, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> My parents actually where talking about it. Would make life easier it’s got 4 acres not a bad little spot. You would have to bulldoze the the place and start again. It’s in seriously bad condition


Sounds like a great plan,life’s to short to be miserable


----------



## raratt (May 25, 2019)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4339630
> 
> https://www.outback-australia-travel-secrets.com/coober-pedy-australia.html
> *Coober Pedy - Australia's Opal Capital*
> ...


The hard part would be moving a sandstone mountain in next door.


----------



## SSGrower (May 25, 2019)

I tried uping my cake game.
 
Stiff egg whites by hand even.
 
Tastes ok.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I tried uping my cake game.
> View attachment 4339647
> Stiff egg whites by hand even.
> View attachment 4339648
> Tastes ok.


Stiff by hand, yum


----------



## Lethidox (May 26, 2019)

tired as hell. been busy going all around to places with my sister. this is only day 1 of 3. tomorrow i work so idk if imma spend that much time with them but they have a very busy day tomorrow. Monday is going to be hell. my sister wants to wake up at fucking 2am so we can go to the beach that isn't even a 20minute drive and wait 8 hours to get a paper boat to float for that evening at the event at night. it will be busy for sure but getting up at 2am in the fucking morning and trying to kill 8 hours is OVER KILL. by 8am the line will be LONG so we gotta at least leave by 7am or 6am we can kill 4 hours more easily. it's a first come first serve thing and they only make so many boats.


----------



## jungle666 (May 26, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> tired as hell. been busy going all around to places with my sister. this is only day 1 of 3. tomorrow i work so idk if imma spend that much time with them but they have a very busy day tomorrow. Monday is going to be hell. my sister wants to wake up at fucking 2am so we can go to the beach that isn't even a 20minute drive and wait 8 hours to get a paper boat to float for that evening at the event at night. it will be busy for sure but getting up at 2am in the fucking morning and trying to kill 8 hours is OVER KILL. by 8am the line will be LONG so we gotta at least leave by 7am or 6am we can kill 4 hours more easily. it's a first come first serve thing and they only make so many boats.


Sounds like your in a bit of a pickle


----------



## Lethidox (May 26, 2019)

jungle666 said:


> Sounds like your in a bit of a pickle


yea man im tired af. i texted my coworker to make sure we going in tomorrow cause i gotta wake up at 4am but i dont want to wake up early tomorrow if we not going in. can't do anything if nobody went in today to pull out the meat thats why. i also dont got any clothes to really hike in or shoes for that matter lol but meh it's not a hard trail anyways and we in Hawaii so if anything i can hike in my damn bare feet. i'll be alright though probably will knock out early on monday night if anything recoup some hours of sleep i lost. either way i look at it i got to work monday or sunday so if can't work sunday im working monday for sure.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 26, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I tried uping my cake game.
> View attachment 4339647
> Stiff egg whites by hand even.
> View attachment 4339648
> Tastes ok.


I also love to bake, my cake game is getting strong, it gives me and my kids bonding time.
I also give them to the people that give me work, sometimes I think they give me work because of my baked goods 
This was the last cake we baked, I f’d the icing a bit.
There nothing wrong with a 35 year old Tradie baking rainbow cakes!!!
By the way if you get bored check out Jemma Cupcake on YouTube the girls got skills, my daughter loves her and she is easy on the eyes


----------



## SSGrower (May 26, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I also love to bake, my cake game is getting strong, it gives me and my kids bonding time.
> I also give them to the people that give me work, sometimes I think they give me work because of my baked goods
> This was the last cake we baked, I f’d the icing a bit.
> There nothing wrong with a 35 year old Tradie baking rainbow cakes!!!
> ...


I'm at 7700 ft elevation. A few things may have went wrong.
1. Baking powder best by date of Sept. 2017
2. Added an extra egg - modified 1,2,3,4 cake but the eggwhites werent stiff enough or I folded them in too much.
3. Added 1/3 Cup flower - I did not adjust the liquid, should have added a little more milk.
4. I thought there was too much batter, so I didnt pour all of it in the 13x9.

Nothing wrong with callused hands and an apron. Just be sure to let the girls do the mortar next time.


----------



## raratt (May 26, 2019)

I think the weather man is jerking our chain, I know what "showers" are, and this ain't it...Hadn't planned on doing anything today anyway so not a big deal, I just miss sunshine. Low 60's today and rain, but hitting mid 80's next week.


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> I think the weather man is jerking our chain, I know what "showers" are, and this ain't it...Hadn't planned on doing anything today anyway so not a big deal, I just miss sunshine. Low 60's today and rain, but hitting mid 80's next week.


Yah our promised inch of rain fizzled into 1/4 inch of cold drizzle
cold dark drizzle


----------



## curious2garden (May 26, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Yah our promised inch of rain fizzled into 1/4 inch of cold drizzle
> cold dark drizzle


For the three months it's 120 down here I'm going to remind you of these lovely days you wished away from me! It was dark, cool and windy last night and I slept like a baby. I'm going to miss that.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 26, 2019)

This pink stuff is messin with the planting, blue berries didn't like it much last week..


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> For the three months it's 120 down here I'm going to remind you of these lovely days you wished away from me! It was dark, cool and windy last night and I slept like a baby. I'm going to miss that.


If only we could alternate the hot&cold days. Prepare for much mooing from me when it's hot.


----------



## curious2garden (May 26, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I also love to bake, my cake game is getting strong, it gives me and my kids bonding time.
> I also give them to the people that give me work, sometimes I think they give me work because of my baked goods
> This was the last cake we baked, I f’d the icing a bit.
> There nothing wrong with a 35 year old Tradie baking rainbow cakes!!!
> ...


Nice! When I was in high school one of my hobbies was cake decorating. Later on, I sold wedding cakes during my postpartum period to make a little extra cash. I loved the Lambeth method. You can read about it here:
http://cake-geek.com/index.php/lambeth-piping-an-introduction/


----------



## curious2garden (May 26, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> If only we could alternate the hot&cold days. Prepare for much mooing from me when it's hot.


Don't you dare, you're the one who wished this lovely weather into the cornfield. So you should at least pretend to enjoy 100+


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> ~snip~
> 
> Nothing wrong with callused hands and an apron. Just be sure to *let the girls do the mortar next time*.


Oh the best part!


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Don't you dare, you're the one who wished this lovely weather into the cornfield. So you should at least pretend to enjoy 100+


Hey, I didn't think it would actually work! Why does everyone always blame the perpetrator?


----------



## raratt (May 26, 2019)

At least when it gets stupid hot here it USUALLY doesn't last for more than a couple weeks then the "delta breeze" kicks in and cools us a bit. The good ol' thermal low...


----------



## lokie (May 26, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I'm at 7700 ft elevation. A few things may have went wrong.
> 1. Baking powder best by date of Sept. 2017
> 2. Added an extra egg - modified 1,2,3,4 cake but the eggwhites werent stiff enough or I folded them in too much.
> 3. Added 1/3 Cup flower - I did not adjust the liquid, should have added a little more milk.
> ...


These chicks can handle it.


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> At least when it gets stupid hot here it USUALLY doesn't last for more than a couple weeks then the "delta breeze" kicks in and cools us a bit. The good ol' thermal low...


Modesto has nice delta breeze action. Up here, not so much.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 26, 2019)

What the hell?hahahah!! What kind of breast implants are those?...now that’s hard core right there. She has definitely taken it to another level.lmao!


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 26, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What the hell?hahahah!! What kind of breast implants are those?...now that’s hard core right there. She has definitely taken it to another level.lmao!
> View attachment 4340025


The 'boob of death' scares me.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> At least when it gets stupid hot here it USUALLY doesn't last for more than a couple weeks then the "delta breeze" kicks in and cools us a bit. The good ol' thermal low...


I’m so fucking sick of this weather


----------



## Novabudd (May 26, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> The 'boob of death' scares me.



Are those real titties ??!!!!!!


----------



## jungle666 (May 26, 2019)

Novabudd said:


> Are those real titties ??!!!!!!


Bolt on,s


----------



## raratt (May 26, 2019)

I was at a topless bar once and this well endowed woman was slapping my face with her tits. I called uncle when she about knocked me out of my chair...lol


----------



## raratt (May 26, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m so fucking sick of this weather









There is light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## Aeroknow (May 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> There is light at the end of the tunnel


This is gonna be me tomorrow


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What the hell?hahahah!! What kind of breast implants are those?...now that’s hard core right there. She has definitely taken it to another level.lmao!
> View attachment 4340025


solid tit-anium


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> ~snip~
> 
> There is heat at the end of the tunnel


FIFY


----------



## raratt (May 26, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> FIFY


I can do 80's no problem, a little sweat is good for you, it's when we get to triple digits I hide in the AC.


----------



## Lethidox (May 26, 2019)

woke up at 4am but knowing my coworker she woke up late anyways. finished around the same time i would of if i went in at regular time. apparently the boss wanted us to do more work then we were scheduled for but im off now. nobody home and im hungry af. nothing at home to eat and no car to go get food. no idea where everyone went i assume they are hiking/eating lunch about now. spent $60 ( $40 + $20 for expedited shipping from Japan ) bought a anime puzzle that is fairly detailed. 1000 pieces hoping to get it in by end of next week to work on it but im going to glue it and frame it. i collect the figurines for that anime as well but 1 figurine costs me about $500-1k at least so i only have 1 so far. they are very detailed as well and good quality and authentic thus the pricing. can't afford to spend a lot of money on stuff right now like that


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 26, 2019)

Colorful sky right after more rain earlier.

 
These fuckers are everyfuckingwhere here.


----------



## raratt (May 26, 2019)

Their faces always reminded me of an old Ford grill.


----------



## Lethidox (May 26, 2019)

watered my sunflowers and gave um some yummies. neglected the fuck out of them this week lol the leaves are wilted but hopefully they will spring back up again. dying to shave my beard and stache but my trimmer is dead and no razors so gonna charge my trimmer and then work on that. face is itchy as hell though. i needa buy a new trimmer as well these wireless ones kinda suck ass at least the one i bought does.


----------



## 420God (May 26, 2019)

I've had an interesting week, this new 21 yr old Nicaraguan girl started at my wife's work and has been crushing on her hard. She's never been with a girl so she's intimidated as hell by me being involved. Told my wife she gets a pass so we'll see how this plays out.


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2019)

420God said:


> I've had an interesting week, this new 21 yr old Nicaraguan girl started at my wife's work and has been crushing on her hard. She's never been with a girl so she's intimidated as hell by me being involved. Told my wife she gets a pass so we'll see how this plays out.


I have complete faith in you. I am certain that you will stand tall by your wife's side throughout this trying interval. And, depending on the ROE, her friend's as well. It's a tough job, but I know you will rise to all challenges.


----------



## curious2garden (May 26, 2019)

420God said:


> I've had an interesting week, this new 21 yr old Nicaraguan girl started at my wife's work and has been crushing on her hard. She's never been with a girl so she's intimidated as hell by me being involved. Told my wife she gets a pass so we'll see how this plays out.


Ahh, that is sweet.


----------



## 420God (May 26, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I have complete faith in you. I am certain that you will stand tall by your wife's side throughout this trying interval. And, depending on the ROE, her friend's as well. It's a tough job, but I know you will rise to all challenges.


She's been school girl giddy since she's found out, I only want her to be happy. She's told me i get a pass on the next girl that wants a bruised throat. We've always had the rule that the other has to be involved but I think we're coming upon a new era in our relationship.


----------



## curious2garden (May 26, 2019)

420God said:


> She's been school girl giddy since she's found out, I only want her to be happy. She's told me i get a pass on the next girl that wants a bruised throat. We've always had the rule that the other has to be involved but I think we're coming upon a new era in our relationship.


LOL life it evolves.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 27, 2019)

Wet week ahead


----------



## Lethidox (May 27, 2019)

whelp.. managed to basically shit everywhere. went out to watch the new Aladdin movie which imo was good tbh and despite i thought will smith playing genie was a bit weird i think he did a good job and robin williams would of been proud of him. think people gave him more shit then credit. during te movie my stomach was really sore though but made it through and as we left i went to use the bathroom had to pee but it was weird cause it felt like i had to pee but it was trying to come out my butt. held it in and it went away. figured we were only going to get take out for dinner so i could wait to poop but i was wrong they wanted to sit down and eat. had to hold it and when we got home ran to the bathroom pants got stuck and thus i shit everywhere. literally shit everywhere on the ground, on my leg, on my butt, on my hands. 

pretty sure it was from all the sugar i had today. either was the sugar or the beef jerky i had from work or both. for some reason beef jerky gives me diarrhea as well if i eat it in bulk which i did.


----------



## Novabudd (May 27, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4340178 View attachment 4340180 View attachment 4340182
> Colorful sky right after more rain earlier.
> 
> View attachment 4340184
> These fuckers are everyfuckingwhere here.View attachment 4340185


Looks like a Caddis fly. Trout love em


----------



## tyler.durden (May 27, 2019)

Happy Memorial Day! I hope your weather is better than this -





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=662340557522581




Nature_ is_ awesome...


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 27, 2019)

It rained hard on Saturday. Sunday was beautiful and sunny so we tried to go for a walk in the woods but everything is flooded out. It looks the rain will be back for six of the next seven days.  FML we've lost a month of spring to this crappy weather.


----------



## lokie (May 27, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> It rained hard on Saturday. Sunday was beautiful and sunny so we tried to go for a walk in the woods but everything is flooded out. It looks the rain will be back for six of the next seven days.  FML we've lost a month of spring to this crappy weather.
> 
> View attachment 4340305


Mud wrestling is a good way to release pent up energy.
just say'n


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 27, 2019)

lokie said:


> Mud wrestling is a good way to release pent up energy.
> just say'n
> 
> View attachment 4340314


That looks like fun! Not so much in a mosquito infested mud pit on a hiking trail. I really want to do the tough mudder 5k in September, all of my friends are too chicken to get dirty and I don't want to do it by myself.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 27, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> That looks like fun! Not so much in a mosquito infested mud pit on a hiking trail. I really want to do the tough mudder 5k in September, all of my friends are too chicken to get dirty and I don't want to do it by myself.


Ok, I'll do it, but just for you. Where do we sign up?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 27, 2019)

lol that would be fun to get a bunch of RIU members to make a team. It's in September and may be cold so you might need a skin suit.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 27, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol that would be fun to get a bunch of RIU members to make a team. It's in September and may be cold so you might need a skin suit.


I have found while coaching the best protection is a good rub with baby oil, in the past matches I spent hours preparing the suppleness of smooth skin of the participants, not all wins, in fact we usually would take turns as to who comes first. Hair removal aids in the matches repeatability based on shorter rounds. we can do this!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 27, 2019)

Finally got a rhythm going!
Took 5 notes to decide on my next colorful music wave.
We will see how this one plays out.


----------



## raratt (May 27, 2019)

Our 'showers" yesterday ended up giving us 1.55" of rain. I sure am glad it wasn't really raining...


----------



## raratt (May 27, 2019)

420God said:


> She's been school girl giddy since she's found out, I only want her to be happy. She's told me i get a pass on the next girl that wants a bruised throat. We've always had the rule that the other has to be involved but I think we're coming upon a new era in our relationship.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 27, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> I have found while coaching the best protection is a good rub with baby oil, in the past matches I spent hours preparing the suppleness of smooth skin of the participants, not all wins, in fact we usually would take turns as to who comes first. Hair removal aids in the matches repeatability based on shorter rounds. we can do this!


lol I think you're confusing tough mudder for an orgy.


----------



## cannabineer (May 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> Our 'showers" yesterday ended up giving us 1.55" of rain. I sure am glad it wasn't really raining...


3/8 of an inch down here, meh
Just enough to allow for Pollen Round 3


----------



## cannabineer (May 27, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol that would be fun to get a bunch of RIU members to make a team. It's in September and may be cold so you might need *a skin suit.*


My mind goes to the Ed Gein Collection.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 27, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> My mind goes to the Ed Gein Collection.


Just a flesh wound.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 27, 2019)

Sifted more than 90 cu ft of compost. Still got lots more too. Cleaned out the area for the 2 10x10s spread the leaf mould all over about 2-4 inches thick. Just gotta dig holes and fill em!


----------



## Grandpapy (May 27, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I think you're confusing tough mudder for an orgy.


We can do that too! where do we sign up?


----------



## raratt (May 27, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> My mind goes to the Ed Gein Collection.


----------



## lokie (May 27, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> We can do that too! where do we sign up?


lol


----------



## cannabineer (May 27, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Sifted more than 90 cu ft of compost. Still got lots more too. Cleaned out the area for the 2 10x10s spread the leaf mould all over about 2-4 inches thick. Just gotta dig holes and fill em!View attachment 4340476
> View attachment 4340477


Your compost looks really good ... reminds me of the great smell my compost had at 18 months


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 27, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> My mind goes to the Ed Gein Collection.







SH420


----------



## tyler.durden (May 27, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 27, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Your compost looks really good ... reminds me of the great smell my compost had at 18 months


Thanks. Not gonna have much more. I got rid of the 2 main sources. An Oak tree and a HUGE Liquid Amber tree. Shaded my yard way too much.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 27, 2019)

Lol!
































































































It's the Flintstones theme song


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 27, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> My mind goes to the Ed Gein Collection.


jeeze this place is enough to give you nightmares today. I hope that's not real.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 27, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> We can do that too! where do we sign up?


Our orgies get a little wild, can you keep up?


----------



## raratt (May 27, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Our orgies get a little wild, can you keep up?
> 
> View attachment 4340538


I can think of a lot worse ways to spend my last day.


----------



## cannabineer (May 27, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Thanks. Not gonna have much more. I got rid of the 2 main sources. An Oak tree and a HUGE Liquid Amber tree. Shaded my yard way too much.


There was a small corral near where I worked. Free horse poo. It was my most stable supply for most of my biomass.


----------



## raratt (May 27, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> stable supply


----------



## cannabineer (May 27, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could a been worse


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 27, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> There was a small corral near where I worked. Free horse poo. It was my most stable supply for most of my biomass.


I also know of a place nearby. Guess ill be hitting them up soon.


----------



## cannabineer (May 27, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I also know of a place nearby. Guess ill be hitting them up soon.


Oh horse exhaust makes fine compost. I love the initial phase where it gets all hot. About a month after the hot phase ended, I'd often get a nice fat flush of inky cap mushrooms. I was always on the lookout for different mushrooms (none, alas). Once, though, a bit of foxfire took in there.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 27, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Our orgies get a little wild,* can you keep up?*
> 
> View attachment 4340538



Sure. They've got pills for that now


----------



## tyler.durden (May 27, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Could a been worse



True. Actually, Flintstones is not such an awful tune. Just ask my boy, Jacob...


----------



## cannabineer (May 27, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> True. Actually, Flintstones is not such an awful tune. Just ask my boy, Jacob...


Oh very nice.


----------



## cannabineer (May 27, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Sure. They've got pills for that now


----------



## curious2garden (May 27, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> True. Actually, Flintstones is not such an awful tune. Just ask my boy, Jacob...


On a cafe named Amadeus it is. Then again most folks don't read music LOL


----------



## DustyDuke (May 27, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> whelp.. managed to basically shit everywhere. went out to watch the new Aladdin movie which imo was good tbh and despite i thought will smith playing genie was a bit weird i think he did a good job and robin williams would of been proud of him. think people gave him more shit then credit. during te movie my stomach was really sore though but made it through and as we left i went to use the bathroom had to pee but it was weird cause it felt like i had to pee but it was trying to come out my butt. held it in and it went away. figured we were only going to get take out for dinner so i could wait to poop but i was wrong they wanted to sit down and eat. had to hold it and when we got home ran to the bathroom pants got stuck and thus i shit everywhere. literally shit everywhere on the ground, on my leg, on my butt, on my hands.
> 
> pretty sure it was from all the sugar i had today. either was the sugar or the beef jerky i had from work or both. for some reason beef jerky gives me diarrhea as well if i eat it in bulk which i did.


Sounds like you had a shit hot time.
My mrs peed herself when she was pregnant at the movies she freaked out started crying hard. She freaked out more when I dumped my coke on her to hide the evidence lol. 
Shit I hope your day got better 
All puns intended


----------



## raratt (May 27, 2019)

cannabineer said:


>


I don't think paying attention would be difficult and in need of enhancement.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 27, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Sure. They've got pills for that now


I don't think they make a strong enough pill for me to be up to it.


----------



## raratt (May 27, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't think they make a strong enough pill for me to be up to it.


That's why Tequila was invented...


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 27, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> True. Actually, Flintstones is not such an awful tune. Just ask my boy, Jacob...


He should do the three's company theme song. I've been binge watching old tv sitcoms and can't get that song out of my head. 

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLKuzFhxtS9BGelhLXNEFCCtLzy6jw4Cy_


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> That's why Tequila was invented...


Do I regret that orgy joke? Absolutely.


----------



## Lethidox (May 27, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Sounds like you had a shit hot time.
> My mrs peed herself when she was pregnant at the movies she freaked out started crying hard. She freaked out more when I dumped my coke on her to hide the evidence lol.
> Shit I hope your day got better
> All puns intended


lol good thing i was at home when it happened. i was really figuring that we were going to order food and take it home to eat but nope.. would of made it though. on the bright side i got a good nights sleep cause of it. everytime i get sick i sleep pretty good.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 27, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do I regret that orgy joke? Absolutely.



Yeah, that will be part of your experience here from now on. Can't put that rabbit back in the hat...


----------



## Lethidox (May 27, 2019)

hot as fuck today woke up in a puddle of sweat and i have no idea where the hell everyone is. i know my sister them went to the beach to pick up the lantern but i woke up early cause they are screaming because they woke up late saying the line is long. tbh it's a extremely busy event. it's one place you dont want to go today tbh. 

waiting for them but like i said i have no idea where they are we were supposed to go to the beach or water park they said but idk. i dont want to go to the beach though. the beaches they are likely going to go to are dirty due to people polluting and tourists. thus i prefer to go to the water park if that is the case. still kinda sick but i think just dehydrated barely drank any water yesterday but i am right now. 

not much for me to do tbh besides just relax and what and see what we are going to do. they are likely still at the beach waiting in line since like 6am XD it's 10:35am right now and i believe the tent to get the boats at just opened 30mins ago.


----------



## lokie (May 27, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Our orgies get a little wild, can you keep up?
> 
> View attachment 4340538


What's the address. It's time for a road trip.
Anyone need a ride?


----------



## tyler.durden (May 27, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Yeah, that will be part of your experience here from now on. Can't put that rabbit back in the hat...



^^ You see my point


----------



## raratt (May 27, 2019)

lokie said:


> What's the address. It's time for a road trip.
> Anyone need a ride?


I thought the point was to find a ride (or two...or...) once you got there?


----------



## DustyDuke (May 27, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> There was a small corral near where I worked. Free horse poo. It was my most stable supply for most of my biomass.


I get mine fresh daily


----------



## tyler.durden (May 27, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I get mine fresh daily View attachment 4340665View attachment 4340667 View attachment 4340668



I prefer to get my fresh bullshit daily from TNT...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 27, 2019)

couple steaks grilling

 
And I don't often drink Dos Equis but when I do, it's in a Sierra Nevada glass.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 27, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I prefer to get my fresh bullshit daily from TNT...


Had to google what tnt is lol


----------



## cannabineer (May 27, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I get mine fresh daily View attachment 4340665View attachment 4340667 View attachment 4340668


Never composted sheepshit. I wonder how it would do.


----------



## lokie (May 27, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Never composted sheepshit. I wonder how it would do.


Not baaaaaaaad I guess.

Once it's matured.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 27, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Never composted sheepshit. I wonder how it would do.


Goes good veggies love it don’t need as much as the horse bit more nitrogen I think lol. I have old small mulcher, no good for small branches and I throw the horse/sheep shit threw. It comes out like chaff, brakes down quick. I wouldn’t go out of my way to buy it though horse shit probably better imo.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 27, 2019)

Got a blueberry bush and some gardening done last planted 20 broccoli some radishes, carrot’s, beetroot and got some herbs going again as the chickens are getting more cunning lol 
 
The terracotta pipes used to have parsley thyme and oregano. I threw a random broccoli in they looked lonely


----------



## doublejj (May 27, 2019)

Mentally this is where I spent most of today.....1970


----------



## Grandpapy (May 27, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Mentally this is where I spent most of today.....1970


Hug's brother.


----------



## doublejj (May 27, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Hug's brother.


I hate to really say anything about it because everyone is having such a great holiday weekend and it just brings people down....I ruin the fun


----------



## Grandpapy (May 27, 2019)

Fun is for Sales Ads. This is Memorial Day.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 27, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Mentally this is where I spent most of today.....1970


Thanks for your service, bro...






We had no cameras to shoot the landscape.
We passed the hash pipe, and played our Doors tapes...


----------



## raratt (May 27, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I hate to really say anything about it because everyone is having such a great holiday weekend and it just brings people down....I ruin the fun


We're here for you brother, try to remember the "good" times. Those people are still here because you still think of them, they are not gone, they are with you.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 27, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I passed on attending a bbq up on the farm today.....and now I think the crew is upset with me.


Respectfully, they'll get over it. But I'm sure they understand.


----------



## raratt (May 27, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I passed on attending a bbq up on the farm today.....and now I think the crew is upset with me.


I would think they understand. Edit...echo....echo....


----------



## DustyDuke (May 27, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I passed on attending a bbq up on the farm today.....and now I think the crew is upset with me.


They will survive mate don’t stress. Sounds like you’ve been there done it and got the scars to prove it, you don’t owe anyone a thing or an explanation. Peace and love with some big ass buds (I think yours are the bigges hands down)


----------



## McFrosticles (May 27, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> He should do the three's company theme song. I've been binge watching old tv sitcoms and can't get that song out of my head.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLKuzFhxtS9BGelhLXNEFCCtLzy6jw4Cy_


Today I got the fear


----------



## lokie (May 27, 2019)

McFrosticles said:


> Today I got the fear









Congratulations. You have won the VIRGIN post of the day award.

Welcome to TnT.

The entry fees for your first 5 post will be refunded upon a successful completion with a 3.4 GPA or better.


Don't fear the reefer.


----------



## McFrosticles (May 27, 2019)

lokie said:


> Congratulations. You have won the VIRGIN post of the day award.
> 
> Welcome to TnT.
> 
> ...


why is everyone but big tits malnourished


----------



## raratt (May 27, 2019)

lokie said:


> Congratulations. You have won the VIRGIN post of the day award.
> 
> Welcome to TnT.
> 
> ...


----------



## raratt (May 27, 2019)

McFrosticles said:


> why is everyone but big tits malnourished


----------



## DustyDuke (May 27, 2019)

lokie said:


> Congratulations. You have won the VIRGIN post of the day award.
> 
> Welcome to TnT.
> 
> ...


The fireworks are awesome just had show like 20 blokes at work nothing like a flaming dick pic lol


----------



## McFrosticles (May 27, 2019)

Not Tuesday without a dick made of fireworks


----------



## Magic_Mike (May 27, 2019)

lokie said:


> Congratulations. You have won the VIRGIN post of the day award.
> 
> Welcome to TnT.
> 
> ...


lol who is that man pointing in the black and white pic in your signature?


----------



## tyler.durden (May 27, 2019)

It's Sockfest's 2019 Mainliner World Tour. Coming to a pub near you. No, there's nothing you can do about it. Enjoy!


----------



## Lethidox (May 28, 2019)

went to the lantern festival got up close right at the water. good experience but way too many people for my liking. wasn't too bad though i enjoyed it. went to eat hot pot. if you dont know what hot pot is basically it's a broth sitting infront of you and you cook vegetables and meats in it. kinda like fondoe but with broth not cheese. went to an all you can eat one and filled my tummy. 

came home to pee and found something weird on the top of my dick as well. thought it was dirt or something like lint found out it was scabs something must of scratched up my dick pretty good never seen that happen before. im guessing it was my dog. i let my dog sleep with me and i sleep in only boxers. she likes to sleep up against me and i sleep on my side. she likes to kick a lot as well thus how it could of happened.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 28, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> ... something must of scratched up my dick pretty good... im guessing it was my dog.


hmmm, I see Sig potential here


----------



## DustyDuke (May 28, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> went to the lantern festival got up close right at the water. good experience but way too many people for my liking. wasn't too bad though i enjoyed it. went to eat hot pot. if you dont know what hot pot is basically it's a broth sitting infront of you and you cook vegetables and meats in it. kinda like fondoe but with broth not cheese. went to an all you can eat one and filled my tummy.
> 
> came home to pee and found something weird on the top of my dick as well. thought it was dirt or something like lint found out it was scabs something must of scratched up my dick pretty good never seen that happen before. im guessing it was my dog. i let my dog sleep with me and i sleep in only boxers. she likes to sleep up against me and i sleep on my side. she likes to kick a lot as well thus how it could of happened.


You sure you tarped up last time you got down and dirty


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 28, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> ^^ You see my point


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> It's Sockfest's 2019 Mainliner World Tour. Coming to a pub near you. No, there's nothing you can do about it. Enjoy!


----------



## raratt (May 28, 2019)

Mornin', our pup Roxy decided yesterday afternoon that it is great fun to try to rip off all the bark on my little redwood tree in the side yard. My son found it prior to her girdling the tree so I think it will be OK. I have a boatload of 3' fencing leftover from making my tomato cages so I now have a fence around the tree. I'll seal it up once the pruning seal warms up enough to be usable. The joys of a pup...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 28, 2019)

ugh my hangover won't let me adult today.....wonder why....hehe

anyways wife found a new one for the home, dunno where the little one came from or who's i should say....but we are a proud adoptee of a new kitten.....


----------



## BudmanTX (May 28, 2019)

anyone need some flat bread??? made some of these over the weekend


----------



## raratt (May 28, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> anyone need some flat bread??? made some of these over the weekend
> View attachment 4341067


I need to go cook breakfast now....


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 28, 2019)

Stuck inside because of the rain and cold again, the dog won't even venture past his pee spot today.  I'm bored to death of all the museums, galleries, libraries and indoor stuff around me and started dropping hints that we should consider moving south. I could see myself living somewhere in Delaware.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> I need to go cook breakfast now....


Stay away from the pancakes ( I thought 2 would be enough), they'll just have you fix burritos 10 min later.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> I need to go cook breakfast now....


they're good, think of it as a big gigantic taco....


----------



## raratt (May 28, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> It's Sockfest's 2019 Mainliner World Tour. Coming to a pub near you. No, there's nothing you can do about it. Enjoy!


----------



## raratt (May 28, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> they're good, think of it as a big gigantic taco....


My wife's sister in law is Maidu Indian, she makes it a lot. I loved the Naan bread in the middle east.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> My wife's sister in law is Maidu Indian, she makes it a lot. I loved the Naan bread in the middle east.


yeah i've had that as well.....good choctaw flat bread is what we made....then we just added the fixens to it......


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Stuck inside because of the rain and cold again, the dog won't even venture past his pee spot today.  I'm bored to death of all the museums, galleries, libraries and indoor stuff around me and started dropping hints that we should consider moving south. I could see myself living somewhere in Delaware.


 My parents and we kids vacationed almost every summer on the south Delaware coast. I have great memories of the place. It's a beautiful state.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 28, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Stuck inside because of the rain and cold again, the dog won't even venture past his pee spot today.  I'm bored to death of all the museums, galleries, libraries and indoor stuff around me and started dropping hints that we should consider moving south. I could see myself living somewhere in Delaware.


Are there any Bridget Riley art paintings in any galleries or museums in your area that you know of?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 28, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> My parents and we kids vacationed almost every summer on the south Delaware coast. I have great memories of the place. It's a beautiful state.


I've only been to the state once in late September. We went for Oktdoverfest and ended up going on a ghost tour with a bunch of rowdy local drunks. Had such a great time and met so many cool people.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 28, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Stuck inside because of the rain and cold again, the dog won't even venture past his pee spot today.  I'm bored to death of all the museums, galleries, libraries and indoor stuff around me and started dropping hints that we should consider moving south. I could see myself living somewhere in Delaware.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 28, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Are there any Bridget Riley art paintings in any galleries or museums in your area that you know of?


Nothing shows up in the gallery search since 2005. There are several works currently on display by Mike Hammer that attribute inspiration to Bridget Riley


----------



## dstroy (May 28, 2019)

I got a paid internship at an ivy league university over the summer.

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## raratt (May 28, 2019)

Welcome back @Roger A. Shrubber Haven't seen your grumpy face in awhile.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 28, 2019)

Still trimming, no end in sight, send help.


----------



## Obepawn (May 28, 2019)

Finally finished landscaping the front entrance to my house; my wife has been on my ass about the ”Eye sore”, in the front.

So after I got an idea of what I should do, I got my ass in gear...and after a couple weeks, finished it up today.


----------



## raratt (May 28, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> Finally finished landscaping the front entrance to my house; my wife has been on my ass about the ”Eye sore”, in the front.View attachment 4341147
> 
> So after I got an idea of what I should do, I got my ass in gear...and after a couple weeks, finished it up today.
> 
> View attachment 4341150 View attachment 4341152


Is that a plumeria?


----------



## raratt (May 28, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Still trimming, no end in sight, send help.


That is flashing SO...lol.


----------



## raratt (May 28, 2019)

Wandered around the outdoor garden today. Tomatoes look good, about time to harvest the garlic after it dries out a bit. Son's potatoes keep getting bigger, he just planted some Yukon Gold's that were starting to sprout in the bakers rack. Corn is knee high not bellybutton yet. Raspberry is growing well this year, second year it has been in the ground. Gardenia is blooming well, probably should give it some more iron, they need a lot. Pic of the redwood pre-band-aid.


----------



## Obepawn (May 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> Is that a plumeria?


Yes. Just picked up at Lowe's. Grows well in this hot weather.


----------



## Lethidox (May 28, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> You sure you tarped up last time you got down and dirty


lol im sure it's flea season here so she scratches a lot and down the street where we walk our dogs cause thats the only place they will poop outside in my neighborhood besides inside the house they get fleas. could of been a ghost tryna give me a toothy bj or a hand job with those big ass nails. who knows.


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> lol im sure it's flea season here so she scratches a lot and down the street where we walk our dogs cause thats the only place they will poop outside in my neighborhood besides inside the house they get fleas. could of been a ghost tryna give me a toothy bj or a hand job with those big ass nails. who knows.


moral of the story: don't get jiggy with anyone who has ass nails

~edit~ This turned up on image search "ass nails".
It came with the title "imagine trying to wipe your ass with nails like this". Aiee.


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> Wandered around the outdoor garden today. Tomatoes look good, about time to harvest the garlic after it dries out a bit. Son's potatoes keep getting bigger, he just planted some Yukon Gold's that were starting to sprout in the bakers rack. Corn is knee high not bellybutton yet. Raspberry is growing well this year, second year it has been in the ground. Gardenia is blooming well, probably should give it some more iron, they need a lot. Pic of the redwood pre-band-aid.View attachment 4341209 View attachment 4341210 View attachment 4341212 View attachment 4341213 View attachment 4341214 View attachment 4341215 View attachment 4341216


garlic is looking close to ready


----------



## raratt (May 28, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> garlic is looking close to ready


Agreed, waiting for the dirt to dry out a bit this week.


----------



## Lethidox (May 28, 2019)

My babies they all grown up. having some trouble figuring out why the leaves are yellowing. i think they are shaded thus the yellowing but some of the tips look burnt so maybe too much nitrogen as well idk. they are about a month down already almost 2 months down but they seem very small imo. should of went with a bigger variety i think. 

waiting until the flowers open up to decide apparently takes 3 months and im sure the heads are still growing.


----------



## Lethidox (May 28, 2019)

did my chores for the day tired as hell though. not sure whats for dinner but im starving. looking at cars again i narrowed my selection down to 2 cars. 1. honda civic ( cheaper option but i was planning to upgrade some parts like muffler and all that down the line as a project. ) 2. dodge charger rt/scat pack. ( more expensive by almost 100% of the civic but it's more the car i'd prefer to have ) 

waiting for my boss to tell me if im hired or not but i do get paid under the table but i really need a pay stub because in order to get into the credit union i need to provide 3 pay stubs and a referal from an existing member ( my sister ) this would lower my interest rate when taking out a loan which i am considering given i dont want to wait 4 whole years just to buy a damn car. the loan will help me build credit as well. other then that though im still debating. even if i were to purchase the civic imma be putting in just as much money into upgrades if not more down the road. im going to look at the models for said year though. i was thinking of buying an old school muscle car and fixing it up but the cost of them rust buckets here is just as much as a new car which is bullshit. people here think they can charge $20 for a car based on it's model but needs just as much money put in to restore it. people fucking crazy..


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> did my chores for the day tired as hell though. not sure whats for dinner but im starving. looking at cars again i narrowed my selection down to 2 cars. 1. honda civic ( cheaper option but i was planning to upgrade some parts like muffler and all that down the line as a project. ) 2. dodge charger rt/scat pack. ( more expensive by almost 100% of the civic but it's more the car i'd prefer to have )
> 
> waiting for my boss to tell me if im hired or not but i do get paid under the table but i really need a pay stub because in order to get into the credit union i need to provide 3 pay stubs and a referal from an existing member ( my sister ) this would lower my interest rate when taking out a loan which i am considering given i dont want to wait 4 whole years just to buy a damn car. the loan will help me build credit as well. other then that though im still debating. even if i were to purchase the civic imma be putting in just as much money into upgrades if not more down the road. im going to look at the models for said year though. i was thinking of buying an old school muscle car and fixing it up but the cost of them rust buckets here is just as much as a new car which is bullshit. people here think they can charge $20 for a car based on it's model but needs just as much money put in to restore it. people fucking crazy..


Why would the Civic need "upgrades"? They generally erode the two things I look for in a car:
1) reliability
2) economy of operation

The only thing I imagine that would justify the cost is if there is a sexual selection process at work here. I'm sufficiently out of touch that I could see that being the reason and my being ignorant of it.

Claimer: I have a 2013 Honda and it is dead stone stock.


----------



## raratt (May 28, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Why would the Civic need "upgrades"? They generally erode the two things I look for in a car:
> 1) reliability
> 2) economy of operation
> 
> ...


Back seat size?


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> Back seat size?


~unzip~
~THUD~


----------



## SSGrower (May 28, 2019)

Awe hail yeah!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (May 28, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4341364 View attachment 4341365 View attachment 4341366 View attachment 4341367 View attachment 4341370


Nasty weather last night. Any damage in your area?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 28, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Nasty weather last night. Any damage in your area?


No, 250 miles west were the tornados.

Just tree branches down.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> Welcome back @Roger A. Shrubber Haven't seen your grumpy face in awhile.


i have to detoxify every once in a while, a lot of hateful people on a weed website, you know?


----------



## tyler.durden (May 28, 2019)

Lol...


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Why would the Civic need "upgrades"? They generally erode the two things I look for in a car:
> 1) reliability
> 2) economy of operation
> 
> ...


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


>


----------



## raratt (May 28, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2019)

raratt said:


>


bish we faaabulous


----------



## raratt (May 28, 2019)

This thing is being weird.


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> This thing is being weird.


I'm trying to push back the plumbing insurrection of 2019, besides my master bath sinks, my downstairs toilet decided this was the time for a wax ring change. My kitchen sink's sprayer started sticking open in support of it's brothers in arms and only god knows what is next.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 28, 2019)

My fav artist fish. For decades, marine biologists and laymen alike had no idea what made these intricate shapes on the oceans' floor that are so obviously designed. When we finally found out, I'm sure they had to smile...








That's a LOT of effort just to get laid. I guess these little guys can't masturbate...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I'm trying to push back the plumbing insurrection of 2019, besides my master bath sinks, my downstairs toilet decided this was the time for a wax ring change. My kitchen sink's sprayer started sticking open in support of it's brothers in arms and only god knows what is next.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 28, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> No, 250 miles west were the tornados.
> Just tree branches down.


My Sis had a mile wide twister around 3/4 of a mile away today. They dodged a bullet!



Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i have to detoxify every once in a while, a lot of hateful people on a weed website, you know?


Just stay the fck outta politics - nothing but hate in there, & no one is interested in fixing anything - slinging false insults is the norm.

Just my tribute to the trolls.


----------



## Lethidox (May 28, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Why would the Civic need "upgrades"? They generally erode the two things I look for in a car:
> 1) reliability
> 2) economy of operation
> 
> ...


by upgrades im talking about like tuning. prolly wont though too expensive and waste of money for a car that will depreciate. prolly will go with my cheaper options tryna go back to school asap as well thats why. looking at the cost of insurance and all that i pretty much need to bring my damn monthly payment down as much as i can.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 28, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I guess these little guys can't masturbate...


You ever see those poor guy's little pectorals? Kinda like a Tyrannosaurus trying to rub one out.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 28, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You ever see those poor guy's little pectorals? Kinda like a Tyrannosaurus trying to rub one out.



No wonder T-Rex was so cranky...


----------



## DustyDuke (May 29, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Awe hail yeah!
> View attachment 4341369


STOP!!!!!!!!!!!!



HAIL TIME
 
Only light no plants were injured


----------



## lokie (May 29, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> STOP!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that one of your neighbors?


----------



## DustyDuke (May 29, 2019)

lokie said:


> Is that one of your neighbors?


Perfect pet for the front door


----------



## curious2garden (May 29, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> by upgrades im talking about like tuning. prolly wont though too expensive and waste of money for a car that will depreciate. prolly will go with my cheaper options tryna go back to school asap as well thats why. looking at the cost of insurance and all that i pretty much need to bring my damn monthly payment down as much as i can.


 If that sort of thing interests you take automotive classes and get out there and work on your car. That will pay you back nicely in the long run.


----------



## raratt (May 29, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I'm trying to push back the plumbing insurrection of 2019, besides my master bath sinks, my downstairs toilet decided this was the time for a *wax ring change*. My kitchen sink's sprayer started sticking open in support of it's brothers in arms and only god knows what is next.


Get the silicone seal instead of the wax one. It is plunger proof, I'll never go back to the wax ones.


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i have to detoxify every once in a while, a lot of hateful people on a weed website, you know?


Yes, but the site has its benefits too. Where else will someone do you the kindness of pointing out where science and sentiment separate? I love this site; by finding out when&where I am wrong, I learn (arguably) to be more thoughtful in future.
Welcome back btw


----------



## curious2garden (May 29, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> bish we faaabulous


The most amazing thing was that bird was the lesser bird of paradise, can you imagine what lengths the greater bird of paradise has to go to?


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I'm trying to push back the plumbing insurrection of 2019, besides my master bath sinks, my downstairs toilet decided this was the time for a wax ring change. My kitchen sink's sprayer started sticking open in support of it's brothers in arms and only god knows what is next.


Keep a sharp eye on the power tools. They're political as f. Who else has multiple revolutions per minute?


----------



## curious2garden (May 29, 2019)

raratt said:


> Get the silicone seal instead of the wax one. It is plunger proof, I'll never go back to the wax ones.


Thanks, whatever the one I have on hand is it's going in. However I am going to replace both upstairs toilets before the powers that be decide we don't even need water and try to vacuum flush like they do in space. I guess they could incinerate it, after all heat is a natural resource where I live. 

I f'n hate round bowl toilets.


----------



## curious2garden (May 29, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Keep a sharp eye on the power tools. They're political as f. Who else has multiple revolutions per minute?


They are all currently unplugged. I can't mount a two front defense.


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> The most amazing thing was that bird was the lesser bird of paradise, can you imagine what lengths the greater bird of paradise has to go to?


That is evolution at its finest. The fact that the bird in question can do the dance of Greatness, then still have a few joules left over for coitus, is what makes it Greater.


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> They are all currently unplugged. I can't mount a two front defense.


You control the power. That'll do.


----------



## lokie (May 29, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> The most amazing thing was that bird was the lesser bird of paradise, can you imagine what lengths the greater bird of paradise has to go to?


???
Depends on the size of the nose.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 29, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> by upgrades im talking about like tuning. prolly wont though too expensive and waste of money for a car that will depreciate. prolly will go with my cheaper options tryna go back to school asap as well thats why. looking at the cost of insurance and all that i pretty much need to bring my damn monthly payment down as much as i can.


Found you some options
https://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/cto/d/kaneohe-1956-oldsmobile-88-holiday-coupe/6898026436.html





https://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/cto/d/mililani-1985-chevy-blazer-k5/6885029736.html


----------



## BudmanTX (May 29, 2019)

ok i've accomplished not looking at the back of my eyelids anymore....

howdy everyone.......75F and a wake up, gonna hit the lower 90s again today....just wish they would take out the humidity....

gonna look at the gardens.......with some coffee....speakin of it hot and ready to go.....


----------



## 420God (May 29, 2019)

Been super busy lately, I listed and sold 2 of my trucks, dealing with potential buyers is a headache. The wife also had her new fling over Sunday and she found out she likes girls, a lot, but still wants nothing to do with me. So while she was making out with another girl I sat awkwardly in a different room looking through Tinder with no luck. Hopefully the wife will get her to come around to the idea.


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2019)

420God said:


> Been super busy lately, I listed and sold 2 of my trucks, dealing with potential buyers is a headache. The wife also had her new fling over Sunday and she found out like likes girls, a lot, but still wants nothing to do with me. So while she was making out with another girl I sat awkwardly in a different room looking through Tinder with no luck. Hopefully the wife will get her to come around to the idea.


That must be really hard on you


----------



## 420God (May 29, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> That must be really hard on you


At least I get some either way. Wifey dragged me to the bedroom immediately after her friend left.


----------



## raratt (May 29, 2019)

I asked for it I guess...lol. Finally going to the above average side of the temp gauge. The boy needs to drag his ass out and tame the lawns. Need to go pick up the wive's drugs today, might take some of my yellow roses to a friend for her birthday (her favorite color)


----------



## BudmanTX (May 29, 2019)

raratt said:


> I asked for it I guess...lol. Finally going to the above average side of the temp gauge. The boy needs to drag his ass out and tame the lawns. Need to go pick up the wive's drugs today, might take some of my yellow roses to a friend for her birthday (her favorite color)


well at least you'll have cooler nights than us


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2019)

420God said:


> At least I get some either way. Wifey dragged me to the bedroom immediately after her friend left.


Second coming?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 29, 2019)

well outside garden looks good......new little experiments are huffing through nicely despite the weather....

indoor one.....wish this @@@@@@ experiement would finish.....everytime i think it's done.....owe look i've got something for u, more flowers.......ugh...longest one i've had in a while....knew i should have went to a smaller pot....owe well gotta live with it....it's water and i turned on the fans......


----------



## raratt (May 29, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> well at least you'll have cooler nights than us


I have been plugging in my inlet fan to my grow room in the evenings to pump in some cool air to help the AC, routed the hose to a nearby window. We usually can open the patio door and turn on the whole house fan for a bit to cool down in the evenings. Wish I would have put in a speed controller on it when I installed it, it sounds like a C-130 when it is running.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 29, 2019)

raratt said:


> I have been plugging in my inlet fan to my grow room in the evenings to pump in some cool air to help the AC, routed the hose to a nearby window. We usually can open the patio door and turn on the whole house fan for a bit to cool down in the evenings. Wish I would have put in a speed controller on it when I installed it, it sounds like a C-130 when it is running.


i have 2 box fans running in that room, surpsingly it stay pretty quite.....crack a window just in case.....really need to move that other window a/c i have in there....looks like i'm gonna have to do it after this one ever finishes.....gotta love experiments...


----------



## Bareback (May 29, 2019)

I went fishing on Monday and caught 8 bass, the best part was my wife and 9 month old grandson was with me. Turns out the boy loves eating bass ..... someone should tell him that they're even better cooked.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 29, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I went fishing on Monday and caught 8 bass, the best part was my wife and 9 month old grandson was with me. Turns out the boy loves eating bass ..... someone should tell him that they're even better cooked.


killer.....bet you can't wait to teach him how to fish?


----------



## raratt (May 29, 2019)

My tobacco was delivered today, I admit, I'm an addict. I make my own smokes because of the cost here. Roxy was actually awake and told me someone was here, first time she has done that. She still has a puppy bark, and didn't really get loud about it, but it is good to see her doing her job.


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2019)

raratt said:


> I have been plugging in my inlet fan to my grow room in the evenings to pump in some cool air to help the AC, routed the hose to a nearby window. We usually can open the patio door and turn on the whole house fan for a bit to cool down in the evenings. Wish I would have put in a speed controller on it when I installed it, it sounds like a C-130 when it is running.


Shifting Augean levels of heat takes a Herculean fan.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 29, 2019)

420God said:


> Been super busy lately, I listed and sold 2 of my trucks, dealing with potential buyers is a headache. The wife also had her new fling over Sunday and she found out like likes girls, a lot, but still wants nothing to do with me. So while she was making out with another girl I sat awkwardly in a different room looking through Tinder with no luck. Hopefully the wife will get her to come around to the idea.


This doesn't have to be a total loss. Perhaps you could simply set up a discreet, inexpensive internet camera to record the girlie happenings, and stream it live to your RIU pals. If you do this right, you guys could probably quit your jobs. My lotion, tissues, penis, and CC are at hand. Ready when you are


----------



## ANC (May 29, 2019)

older


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 29, 2019)

I just went walking around the gardens to see what's sprouting. Peas, basil, spaghetti squash, watermelon, butternut squash, and giant pumpkins all coming up. And my fig tree I thought died is sprouting new growth.  I think it's going to be more novelty than anything else. I've only got figs 3 years of the last 10 years I've had fig trees outside, between short seasons and below zero winters every couple years, it gets killed down to the ground often. I did plant it in a spot that a greenhouse could be built around it, cause that's what I want to eventually do. I also have 2 indoors fig trees, one that's about 4ft tall and fruiting and a bonsai from a cutting. Only one of the 40 strawberry plants came up and 2 of my 3 grapes died. I should've went to the nursery, but I bought them at Home Depot. This is the second time I've had complete failure with HD plant stock, lesson learned. My sunflowers are starting to come up but it looks like slugs got a bunch of them. Fuckers. And the lupine I planted last year are starting to bud. I planted them in pots in the ground and was supposed to transplant then last summer, I hope I can dig it up without fucking the roots up too bad when I do move them.
Everything I transplanted last week(?) is just starting to get going again. We had 2 days of torrential rain followed by 3 sunny, windy and dry days that they didn't like. The last couple days have been calm, overcast and cool and they're perking up. I don't really harden stuff off either, they go right from my enclosed porch out to the elements. I over plant and let the strong survive.


----------



## 420God (May 29, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> This doesn't have to be a total loss. Perhaps you could simply set up a discreet, inexpensive internet camera to record the girlie happenings, and stream it live to your RIU pals. If you do this right, you guys could probably quit your jobs. My lotion, tissues, penis, and CC are at hand. Ready when you are


That's funny, my wife said to set up a cam so I didn't feel left out, and so we can do it while watching the vid later. Profiting from it never crossed my mind.


----------



## Bareback (May 29, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> killer.....bet you can't wait to teach him how to fish?


Yeah you're right about that. My oldest grandson is turning 4 on the first of June and he is coming to stay with us for a week, we're going fishing for the first time ( just the two of us ) plus a long hike on the river. I'm pretty excited , he's big enough to get out and do something like I did with my grandpa.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 29, 2019)

420God said:


> That's funny, my wife said to set up a cam so I didn't feel left out, and so we can do it while watching the vid later. Profiting from it never crossed my mind.


Shooting HD or RAW format? Using fill lighting? Make up?

I can tell you are going to need some direction. Feel free to call, it's a short flight.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 29, 2019)

I think I’m going to cry  I’ve had this phone for less than a month.


----------



## 420God (May 29, 2019)

Last selfie she sent me. Its been over a year since she was robbed at gunpoint and she finally got her smile back.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 29, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Yeah you're right about that. My oldest grandson is turning 4 on the first of June and he is coming to stay with us for a week, we're going fishing for the first time ( just the two of us ) plus a long hike on the river. I'm pretty excited , he's big enough to get out and do something like I did with my grandpa.


i remember the first time i went with my grandpa to go fishing......that was a awesome time for the both of us....me and him......i was 6 then...


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 29, 2019)

420God said:


> Last selfie she sent me. Its been over a year since she was robbed at gunpoint and she finally got her smile back.
> View attachment 4341858


She's a cutie!


----------



## Mellow old School (May 29, 2019)

Got a new job starting Monday the 3, really happy to be working some place new...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 29, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I’m going to cry  I’ve had this phone for less than a month.
> 
> View attachment 4341851



I'd feel bad for you, but I see there's no case on your phone, so...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 29, 2019)

+



=


----------



## 420God (May 29, 2019)

I know my wife would be down with that, we have the same taste in women.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 29, 2019)

420God said:


> I know my wife would be down with that, we have the same taste in women.


I say we buy Ms. Laughing Grass a ticket to WI. I'm in for $100, who's with me???


----------



## Lethidox (May 29, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Found you some options
> https://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/cto/d/kaneohe-1956-oldsmobile-88-holiday-coupe/6898026436.html
> 
> 
> ...


yea i was looking at those but muscle cars mostly the only one i seen worth buying though was a galaxie but it needed a lot of work but for the price is was doable. the rest were pretty much mostly restored and asking way too much imo


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 29, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> In Fresno is greenhouse a euphemism for oven?





FresnoFarmer said:


> Lol tell me about it. Im gonna run two large oscillating fans in there when the summer hits


Shade cloth makes a good cover in the summer. I started using it on my garden in the summer and makes a big difference. It allows some air flow as well.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 29, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> $4.00+/gallon on gas


I just paid 2.44


----------



## Singlemalt (May 29, 2019)

420God said:


> Last selfie she sent me. Its been over a year since she was robbed at gunpoint and she finally got her smile back.
> View attachment 4341858


Speaking of, I recall they caught the dudes a short time later with proof. What was the final legal dispensation? Any names you can give?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 29, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I’m going to cry  I’ve had this phone for less than a month.
> 
> View attachment 4341851


It was foretold on your knob thingy there - "bigdropnyc". It's the back of that glass?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 29, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Shifting *Augean* levels of heat takes a Herculean fan.


I'm forced to look up a lot of random stuff because of you. Thanks!


----------



## 420God (May 29, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Speaking of, I recall they caught the dudes a short time later with proof. What was the final legal dispensation? Any names you can give?


Set for jury trial 18-19 next month, wife was subpoenaed a couple weeks ago. I guess the guy was already on probation so they made him sit that first. She's not looking forward to it.


----------



## Lethidox (May 29, 2019)

full. my coworker took me to this ghetto shop it's like a small restaurant/half ass convienance store but the products are legit brands but dirt cheap like $1 ( like a dollar store but with less products which is unheard of here ) the food was better then i expected other than that i got off work super early like 1030am so we only worked for 4 hours basically. tomorrow we wont be so lucky though. would of gotten off at like 9 but my coworker trying to milk the clock as usual. 

not sure what i got planned for today all i need to really do is wash clothes for tomorrow. i came home and first thing my grandpa starts yelling at me saying " you guys fuck ups" lol all because i have my ceiling fan on and my grow tent running and im like bruh you needa chill tf out you ain't paying for our electricity. you aint paying for our rent, water, etc. if he want me to stop growing in my tent he needs to give me some damn room to grow outside and stop fucking with my plants. every time i try to grow he would purposely kill my plants. step on um throw um in the trash, etc.. i personally think he can't handle the fact that if someone grows something better then him he will be pissed off. as if he was a master grower or something idk though that is just my guess it really makes no sense why he would do that its not like im taking up a lot of space it's only 1-3 plants.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 29, 2019)

Party at the cop station later.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 29, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4341942
> 
> Party at the cop station later.


I like how they fanned the $20s out to make it look better. And that's only $40Gs in carts, by my math, at street prices here. IDK anyone willing to pay $60/cart.


----------



## Bareback (May 29, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> I just paid 2.44


I just paid 2.27$....with my .05 a gallon discount.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 29, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I just paid 2.27$....with my .05 a gallon discount.


$4.15 here, you sure you don't have MY discount?


----------



## Bareback (May 29, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> $4.15 here, you sure you don't have MY discount?


I went the store to get a chicken sandwich and took this pic on my way out.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 29, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I like how they fanned the $20s out to make it look better. And that's only $40Gs in carts, by my math, at street prices here. IDK anyone willing to pay $60/cart.


I sell them for $60. I was selling them for $80 all year until recently when the bottom fell out of the market...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 29, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I sell them for $60. I was selling them for $80 all year until recently when the bottom fell out of the market...


Get it while you can. They've gone from $60 about a year ago down to $40 now, and my buddy has found them for $30 a couple times recently.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 29, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Get it while you can. They've gone from $60 about a year ago down to $40 now, and my buddy has found them for $30 a couple times recently.


They can have a lot of junk in them too though.

Distillate shouldn't run and move in there while you watch.

I've seen some amazingly shitty runny dispensary carts.


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> They can have a lot of junk in them too though.
> 
> Distillate shouldn't run and move in there while you watch.
> 
> I've seen some amazingly shitty runny dispensary carts.


 I've had some pretty runny batches, esp. if I used fresh weed and worked to keep the original light terpenes in it.

That said, a runny cart could also be overthinned.


----------



## raratt (May 29, 2019)

.5G of 78-80% at the local dispensary is from $36 to $60 + tax.


----------



## Lethidox (May 29, 2019)

knocked tf out tryna catch up on some Z's. woke up though cause it is hot and i had a nightmare. dreamed i was stuck in highschool again during my senior year and failing and crying to myself like "wtf am i going to do? if my mom was still here she'd know what to do" idk why i had that dream but in reality that was how my high school days were like i actually failed 2 whole grades because i kept ditching class and hated school few subjects i took mostly math and auto mechanic class i failed because i hated the courses. teachers gave zero fucks and didn't really teach us anything but my mom pushed me made me go to summer school and ironically i got all A's in those courses not because they were easier ( they were actually harder ) but because the teachers cared. 

waiting for my damn puzzle to get shipped it should be getting shipped today/tomorrow though. supposed to arrive friday - the 5th doubt i'd get it this week. bought it off ebay since it's a Japanese product. not sure where everyone is again. think my sisters bf went to work and i think my sister working as well.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 29, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I'm forced to look up a lot of random stuff because of you. Thanks!


Me too, spared me from the embarrassment of stating that fan needs to be of Decberrium proportions to be effective.
Hey!, Instagram says it's a thing.


Edit, Thanks cn
BOREAS was the purple-winged god of the north wind, one of the four seasonal Anemoi (Wind-Gods). He was also the god of winter who swept down from the cold mountains of Thrake (Thrace), chilling the air with his icy breath.


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Me too, spared me from the embarrassment of stating that fan needs to be of Decberrium proportions to be effective.
> Hey!, Instagram says it's a thing.
> View attachment 4342010
> 
> ...


 You made me look it up lol


----------



## raratt (May 29, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> You made me look it up lol


It kind of reminds me of back in the day in my shop on the flight line. We decided to do a word of the day by opening a dictionary to a random page and pointing randomly, and that was the word of the day. We would brief it in the morning to the troops, and write the definition on a whiteboard where everyone could see it all day. We figured it would expand peoples vocabulary. It actually was popular....lol.


----------



## cannabineer (May 29, 2019)

raratt said:


> It kind of reminds me of back in the day in my shop on the flight line. We decided to do a word of the day by opening a dictionary to a random page and pointing randomly, and that was the word of the day. We would brief it in the morning to the troops, and write the definition on a whiteboard where everyone could see it all day. We figured it would expand peoples vocabulary. It actually was popular....lol.


 Howard Cosell was the famous instance when I was younger. He had a "word-a-day" program and would randomly insert some wtf? type vocabulary into his unique plodding verbal rhythm.


----------



## raratt (May 29, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> unique plodding verbal rhythm.


That description made me hear it.


----------



## Lethidox (May 29, 2019)

ooo fuck my puzzle shipped out finally! super excited lmfao. idk why but i am. i think i will get it either on friday or saturday. hopefully on friday that way i have all weekend to work on it.


----------



## curious2garden (May 29, 2019)

raratt said:


> That description made me hear it.


He has some sweet prosody.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 29, 2019)

I woke up today and went straight to Lowe’s for 3cf of Premier Peat Moss Tourbe and black lava rock. Then left and went to a local dispensary in San Jose and got a cut of BLACKJACK by Dark Heart Nursery. I’m planning on crossing BlackJack with XJ-13 so I’m pretty excited about that. Then hit the hydro store for compost.
I have a month or two off from an Achilles surgery flare up so I ended up mixing up my soil mix today too. Cooked some eggs and ate a couple bananas then I baked the egg shells and banana peels and added it in my soil. Inoculated everything with homemade EM1, a touch of Plus C, fresh Aloe Vera, and fish emulsion. Sprayed some neem on my new clone because I’ve already got hit by a baby bud worm on a damn seedling


----------



## DustyDuke (May 29, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I went the store to get a chicken sandwich and took this pic on my way out.View attachment 4341960


I just converted my fuel prices to gallons and I pay $5.20 a gallon oz dollars. That’s generally a cheap rate well over the last 2 years anyway. The cheapest I’ve ever paid for fuel when I started driving nearly 20 years ago was $2.40 a gallon and a packet of smokes was $4 same pack today $26.
Those were the days lol it’s getting harder
Lucky I quit cigies


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 29, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Howard Cosell was the famous instance when I was younger. He had a "word-a-day" program and would randomly insert some wtf? type vocabulary into his unique plodding verbal rhythm.


Remember the word he dropped that was his airtime downfall?
I recall my jaw hitting the floor in disbelief upon hearing.


----------



## Lethidox (May 30, 2019)

bought 2 more 1k piece puzzles both of the movie "my neighbor totoro" idk if any of you guys are into anime or his work. i bought a licensed one by him and im expecting when he dies his work will be worth something. i just thought the pictures were cute for decoration though since i will be hanging it up. sadly they are not full art there is a white boarder around the pictures i think they did that mostly to save money on ink plus used the border for the movies title. 

price wise for one though wasn't too bad. i was thinking of buying posters for my room cause my walls are bare af and i want decorate it. i already collect a bunch of little building stuffs like lego's and anime figurines so far but nothing to hang up. i figured i make these puzzles so i have more sense of achievement then simply buying a damn posters and slapping it on my wall. might not be as nice due to the texture and ink but thats what makes it more meaningful imo. 

gonna buy more in the future didn't want to buy too much in case it took me a while to finish just 1 and they add up. im thinking of buying 3 more though. 2 more of miyazaki's movies that i love and 1 more one piece but that one is a 2k piece mosiac


----------



## lokie (May 30, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> bought 2 more 1k piece puzzles both of the movie "my neighbor totoro" idk if any of you guys are into anime or his work. i bought a licensed one by him and im expecting when he dies his work will be worth something. i just thought the pictures were cute for decoration though since i will be hanging it up. sadly they are not full art there is a white boarder around the pictures i think they did that mostly to save money on ink plus used the border for the movies title.
> 
> price wise for one though wasn't too bad. i was thinking of buying posters for my room cause my walls are bare af and i want decorate it. i already collect a bunch of little building stuffs like lego's and anime figurines so far but nothing to hang up. i figured i make these puzzles so i have more sense of achievement then simply buying a damn posters and slapping it on my wall. might not be as nice due to the texture and ink but thats what makes it more meaningful imo.
> 
> gonna buy more in the future didn't want to buy too much in case it took me a while to finish just 1 and they add up. im thinking of buying 3 more though. 2 more of miyazaki's movies that i love and 1 more one piece but that one is a 2k piece mosiac


Will you frame them?


----------



## DustyDuke (May 30, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> bought 2 more 1k piece puzzles both of the movie "my neighbor totoro" idk if any of you guys are into anime or his work. i bought a licensed one by him and im expecting when he dies his work will be worth something. i just thought the pictures were cute for decoration though since i will be hanging it up. sadly they are not full art there is a white boarder around the pictures i think they did that mostly to save money on ink plus used the border for the movies title.
> 
> price wise for one though wasn't too bad. i was thinking of buying posters for my room cause my walls are bare af and i want decorate it. i already collect a bunch of little building stuffs like lego's and anime figurines so far but nothing to hang up. i figured i make these puzzles so i have more sense of achievement then simply buying a damn posters and slapping it on my wall. might not be as nice due to the texture and ink but thats what makes it more meaningful imo.
> 
> gonna buy more in the future didn't want to buy too much in case it took me a while to finish just 1 and they add up. im thinking of buying 3 more though. 2 more of miyazaki's movies that i love and 1 more one piece but that one is a 2k piece mosiac


I love a good puzzle before I had kids my wife and I would always have one on the go. There good to get high as f and do. When we finished them I would give them to my Grandma because she loved them as well. Harder to do with young ones around. We didn’t keep any just picked random ones up from the local market.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 30, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> They can have a lot of junk in them too though.
> 
> Distillate shouldn't run and move in there while you watch.
> 
> I've seen some amazingly shitty runny dispensary carts.


So true. I I have been getting Dank Vapes since October from the same guy every time. I pay more than other places I could get them(40) but they are consistently good. Always work, never leak and I have found some I really like so when I request a specific one, it is exactly what I expected it to be. I’m good with that. I can get them easily for 25 but most are garbage even though they look similar, packaging not oil. I have seen some nasty looking tar shit. One guy was selling bulk @15ea. Garbage. People ask me for them and tell me they can get the same ones cheaper. Then why are you here asking me? Because yours taste better  But they’re the same....


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 30, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I'd feel bad for you, but I see there's no case on your phone, so...


I'm usually more careful and this is the first phone I've damaged. Cases are bulky and ugly. I have applecare+ so I'll wait until it's cracked more then have it repaired. 



WeedFreak78 said:


> It was foretold on your knob thingy there - "bigdropnyc". It's the back of that glass?


lol That's a clothing store. They give you those as a free gift when you spend a certain amount online. The back is glass. I don't know why they do that. Samsung's phones are the same.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 30, 2019)

My galaxy s5 has had a severely cracked screen, with missing pieces, for close to 3 years now. Most of the screen is being held in with superglue. Everyone that sees it says I should replace it, which I don't get, it still works fine for everything I need. I've always been a function over form type of person, I don't care what my stuff looks like as long as it performs when I need it to. I actually kinda like having junky looking stuff, don't need to worry about it as much.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 30, 2019)

Woke up at 5 and got the roof on my patio gh. Had a fly over yesterday. Counted plants and flew off. Didn't double back on me. Thats a good sign lol.


----------



## cannabineer (May 30, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Remember the word he dropped that was his airtime downfall?
> I recall my jaw hitting the floor in disbelief upon hearing.


No ... I don't know that tale.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 30, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> My galaxy s5 has had a severely cracked screen, with missing pieces, for close to 3 years now. Most of the screen is being held in with superglue. Everyone that sees it says I should replace it, which I don't get, it still works fine for everything I need. I've always been a function over form type of person, I don't care what my stuff looks like as long as it performs when I need it to. I actually kinda like having junky looking stuff, don't need to worry about it as much.


I couldn't do that. I don't care about having the latest and greatest tech, but I do want my stuff to look nice. I ordered a skin on amazon yesterday. It's really thin and should contain the little glass shards that keep falling out.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 30, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Get it while you can. They've gone from $60 about a year ago down to $40 now, and my buddy has found them for $30 a couple times recently.


Someone I know recently bought a zip for $55 -- and it wasn't bad!
Lots of tight little nugs w/decent frost. 
Biggest downside was the complete lack of smell. 
I'm guessing they had it in the store a while. Temps of 70+ kill the smell & taste over time. 
Perfect for edibles...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 30, 2019)

Morning ladies and Gents.......how's everyone doing..

well it's a damp morning where i'm at, got a little mornin rain, and it looks like we are in for some more off and on throughout the day.......73F and a wake up....

coffee is hot and ready to roll......

and to our north tejas breathern watch your asses, tornados......got this one just east of dallas yesterday.....sent to me by a storm chaser friend of mine.....


----------



## BudmanTX (May 30, 2019)

here is some tornado vids......

https://tornadovideos.online/breathtaking-drone-video-of-violent-canton-texas-tornado/?fbclid=IwAR1ARASK_KZUlYx_LoRK1JUzmW-WF26rPZ5wXchaNyRNG69i8v9lDk7UJK4

impressive one out of Canton, Tx


----------



## ANC (May 30, 2019)

I want that asthma inhaler doser....


----------



## curious2garden (May 30, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Someone I know recently bought a zip for $55 -- and it wasn't bad!
> Lots of tight little nugs w/decent frost.
> Biggest downside was the complete lack of smell.
> I'm guessing they had it in the store a while. Temps of 70+ kill the smell & taste over time.
> Perfect for edibles...


LOL Looks like we found one of RM3's customers.


----------



## curious2garden (May 30, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I couldn't do that. I don't care about having the latest and greatest tech, but I do want my stuff to look nice. I ordered a skin on amazon yesterday. It's really thin and should contain the little glass shards that keep falling out.


Another option is to fix the screen, put the screen protector on it and a case.


----------



## raratt (May 30, 2019)

This color I'm OK with, the Barbie pink ones not so much. I'll have plenty of seeds from it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 30, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Another option is to fix the screen, put the screen protector on it and a case.


I never liked the idea of buying something sleek looking then wrapping it in ugly plastic and rubber. I been using an iphone since the 3gs, this is the first time I've broke one. 

/btw that tool kit you recommended worked like a charm. I got a little lost when I took the bottom off and couldn't see a hard drive. I did some reading online and the hard drive in that notebook looks like a memory card.


----------



## raratt (May 30, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> wrapping it in rubber


----------



## too larry (May 30, 2019)

raratt said:


>


Sly, that one.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 30, 2019)

Sprayed neem in the whole backyard and thinned out these trees that have a shit load of mildew. Better not get on my baby girls


----------



## curious2garden (May 30, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I never liked the idea of buying something sleek looking then wrapping it in ugly plastic and rubber. I been using an iphone since the 3gs, this is the first time I've broke one.
> 
> /btw that tool kit you recommended worked like a charm. I got a little lost when I took the bottom off and couldn't see a hard drive. I did some reading online and the hard drive in that notebook looks like a memory card.


I'm more function over form and have no issue wrapping lovely things in durable packaging. I'm surprised you haven't had an issue with your capacitative touch screen's chips separating from the board.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 30, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I never liked the idea of buying something sleek looking then wrapping it in ugly plastic and rubber. I been using an iphone since the 3gs, this is the first time I've broke one.
> 
> /btw that tool kit you recommended worked like a charm. I got a little lost when I took the bottom off and couldn't see a hard drive. I did some reading online and the hard drive in that notebook looks like a memory card.


You obviously have no Italian senior female relatives. Grandmom, and 3 aunts(her daughters) all had their living room furniture encased in plastic; "transparent corpse bags" as a dear friend calls them


----------



## too larry (May 30, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Shifting Augean levels of heat takes a Herculean fan.


A classic appraisal of the situation.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 30, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4342467
> You obviously have no Italian senior female relatives. Grandmom, and 3 aunts(her daughters) all had their living room furniture encased in plastic; "transparent corpse bags" as a dear friend calls them


Are we related?
I'm not Italian but I remember Grandma's plastic encased furniture - you stuck to it when sweating and "scooting" on it was not an option.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 30, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Are we related?
> I'm not Italian but I remember Grandma's plastic encased furniture - you stuck to it when sweating and "scooting" on it was not an option.


And where the hell does one find such large durable and flexible bags like that? I had no idea that plastics where so advanced back in 1950


----------



## too larry (May 30, 2019)

After four days off work, I remembered how to get back. I was able to turn that into 3 nights at the pond camp. Still worked all day everyday. This was last night about sunset. It was too windy for the fish to be biting.


----------



## raratt (May 30, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> And where the hell does one find such large durable and flexible bags like that? I had no idea that plastics where so advanced back in 1950


----------



## raratt (May 30, 2019)

I remember the kind that was textured like diamond plate.


----------



## 420God (May 30, 2019)

Planted everything in the garden today.


----------



## Obepawn (May 30, 2019)

420God said:


> Planted everything in the garden today.
> View attachment 4342501


Nice garden plot.


----------



## Obepawn (May 30, 2019)

raratt said:


>


My Grandmother did her couch like that back in the 70s. Lol


----------



## Lethidox (May 30, 2019)

lokie said:


> Will you frame them?


yea i will be framing them one puzzle is a anime i love plus the picture is extremely nice as well i've seen people online frame theres and it's a beast. need some art on my walls they are so bland 



DustyDuke said:


> I love a good puzzle before I had kids my wife and I would always have one on the go. There good to get high as f and do. When we finished them I would give them to my Grandma because she loved them as well. Harder to do with young ones around. We didn’t keep any just picked random ones up from the local market.


Nice yea im tryna get that girl im talking to to like come over and we can do a puzzle together XD but thats wishful thinking. i just like putting things together idk why the more pieces there are the more i am interested in haven't done a 500 piece puzzle before but figure the 1k piece won't last me a while. i can put the lego's that are 2k pieces in just a single day but i try to like space it out so i have something to do when i get home. the lego's piss me off the most because if the pieces fall off i don't remember where they go so i get pissed and just trash it don't want to start all over again. only happened to me once but i trashed it because it gave me bad memories of my last gf since i bought it when i was with her. 

idk though this girl got something strange going on. my friend whom is close friends with her knows too but she doesn't want to tell me. i think she likes me but doesn't want to admit it and my friend is keeping me in the dark cause she wants me to do it on my own prolly if i found out i'd get all cocky thats why. i wanted to buy more puzzles but then i need to buy frames as well so im kinda just like trying not to buy so much puzzles at once. i dont want my entire wall to be puzzles either want to set up different types of art. i am thinking of buying the lego millenium falcon i think that one is 7k pieces? maybe more but that shit is expensive. was gonna go old school and hang it from my ceiling with wires.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 30, 2019)

Like many of you, we've had nothing but rain here lately. Every fucking day. Yesterday was sweet, it was only 66f or so, but the sun came out. I immediately dropped everything I was doing and went on a 90 minute bike ride. I even got to sit in the sun for about 40 minutes, and burned over 1000 calories according to my fitness monitor. I overdid it a little, as I am SO tired today, and have a pinkish hue from the sun. Which will quickly add to the little tan that I had from a similar outing last week. I've had two little naps today, and I'm still tired. Totally worth it. Gonna be 80 and sunny tomorrow, I'm going to go busk downtown for the evening rush hour. People should be in a good mood from the nice weather, and more apt to give me their money. Cha-ching...


----------



## Grandpapy (May 30, 2019)

raratt said:


> I remember the kind that was textured like diamond plate.


It was a toss up between plastic or steel wool.
50 years and look at that nap.


Outside wasn't so bad.


----------



## Lethidox (May 30, 2019)

exhausted as shit got off work 1 hour early tomorrow is my friday not used to working 5 days straight and having 2 days off in a row. sadly i wont be off really i got a 2 graduation parties to go to one tomorrow night and the other on sunday. i get paid tomorrow as well hopefully gonna try and put that money aside for my car already but then again i still need to pay for rent. seems like i am hired but idk my boss doesn't want me to sign papers so like idk how the hell it will work when it comes to like taxes and all that. im not super worried i believe he wants to see how dedicated i am this time with staying and after a while he will put me on the payroll. if i am correct he is losing money by paying me under the table and he knows it.

not much to do today though tomorrow just got to wash clothes for the party and water my sunflowers. waiting for my damn puzzle to get here likely wont be until next week though sadly.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 30, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Like many of you, we've had nothing but rain here lately. Every fucking day. Yesterday was sweet, it was only 66f or so, but the sun came out. I immediately dropped everything I was doing and went on a 90 minute bike ride. I even got to sit in the sun for about 40 minutes, and burned over 1000 calories according to my fitness monitor. I overdid it a little, as I am SO tired today, and have a pinkish hue from the sun. Which will quickly add to the little tan that I had from a similar outing last week. I've had two little naps today, and I'm still tired. Totally worth it. Gonna be 80 and sunny tomorrow, I'm going to go busk downtown for the evening rush hour. People should be in a good mood from the nice weather, and more apt to give me their money. Cha-ching...


We haven’t had measurable rain in 18 days and temps have hovered 100 for the last week. None really in the forecast. If you sit in this sun for “about 40 minutes “ you will probably burn 10,000 calories or possibly die.. good luck busking, bro.


----------



## too larry (May 30, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> We haven’t had measurable rain in 18 days and temps have hovered 100 for the last week. None really in the forecast. If you sit in this sun for “about 40 minutes “ you will probably burn 10,000 calories or possibly die.. good luck busking, bro.


What he said. My green beans curled up and are dying, with me running the sprinklers everyday. Another week of this, and there may be nothing left in the garden.


----------



## raratt (May 30, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> We haven’t had measurable rain in 18 days and temps have hovered 100 for the last week. None really in the forecast. If you sit in this sun for “about 40 minutes “ you will probably burn 10,000 calories or possibly die.. good luck busking, bro.


That's a normal summer here.


----------



## raratt (May 30, 2019)

Dropped 11 degrees in an hour, gotta love a thunderstorm falling apart.


----------



## curious2garden (May 30, 2019)

2 new sinks set and curing, will hook up the water and plumbing tomorrow. The downstairs toilet is now without a leak and 2, count 'em TWO wax rings, greedy fucker.

I now need another 2 toilets for upstairs and a new kitchen sink for downstairs, @WeedFreak78 any chance you'd part with that Farmer's sink? Although my cabinetry would have to be reinforced out the ass to hold it LOL

I'm not even going to think about the three more bathroom sinks I need.


----------



## SSGrower (May 30, 2019)

Better

1234 cake at 7700ft
3.5 C cake flour
3 tsp baking powder
Salt
1 C milk
1C butter
2 C sugar
1 Tbsp vanilla
5 egg yolks
5 egg whites beaten stiff

Start with ingredients at room temp.
Sift flour salt and baking powder.
Cream butter, sugar vanilla.
Beat in egg yolks 1 at a time.
Add some of the flour mix, then milk, then more flour, milk...mix till smooth each time.
Fold in egg whites
Bake @ 350F 35min

Frosting
1/2 C butter
1/2 C cream cheese
1 Tbsp vanilla
3 C powdered sugar.
Mix.

Going to cut the cake flour 50/50 next time with regular all purpose high altitude.


----------



## curious2garden (May 30, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Better
> View attachment 4342584
> 1234 cake at 7700ft
> 3.5 C cake flour
> ...


With all that lovely baking seems about time to self-clean that oven again


----------



## SSGrower (May 30, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> With all that lovely baking seems about time to self-clean that oven again


Cant risk popping that fucking safety switch again. You know getting hit with 230 is a different ball game? Penalty for not performing step 1, flip the breaker.


----------



## curious2garden (May 30, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> And where the hell does one find such large durable and flexible bags like that? I had no idea that plastics where so advanced back in 1950


Back in the day other little old ladies custom sewed it. They made livings doing that! These were the ones that sewed the custom auto upholstery.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 30, 2019)

We had a newer stove at my old job, it was the only one in the whole complex that had a self cleaning feature. So of course some idiot turned it on then decided it was taking too long and hammered the safety catch off and opened the door. The whole oven door shattered into a million pieces. I'm glad I don't work there anymore.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 30, 2019)

raratt said:


> Dropped 11 degrees in an hour, gotta love a thunderstorm falling apart.


Yeah wasn’t that fun!

I was on fire getting all kinds of shit done. I was almost done installing the gate opener on my new gate and all of a sudden there was wind, I looked up and saw the storm coming and rolled my shit up just like that! Lol. 

The fucking center of it rolled right through my property. JUST finally stopped raining. Jesus fucking christ when will it stop.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 30, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> We haven’t had measurable rain in 18 days and temps have hovered 100 for the last week. None really in the forecast. If you sit in this sun for “about 40 minutes “ you will probably burn 10,000 calories or possibly die.. good luck busking, bro.





raratt said:


> That's a normal summer here.


I’m pretty sure i’ll sweat my ass off and drop a good 40lbs this summer building my shop and all the other shit I got planned before winter. If I didn’t drink so much beer I’d probably lose like 60.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 30, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> yea i will be framing them one puzzle is a anime i love plus the picture is extremely nice as well i've seen people online frame theres and it's a beast. need some art on my walls they are so bland
> 
> 
> Nice yea im tryna get that girl im talking to to like come over and we can do a puzzle together XD but thats wishful thinking. i just like putting things together idk why the more pieces there are the more i am interested in haven't done a 500 piece puzzle before but figure the 1k piece won't last me a while. i can put the lego's that are 2k pieces in just a single day but i try to like space it out so i have something to do when i get home. the lego's piss me off the most because if the pieces fall off i don't remember where they go so i get pissed and just trash it don't want to start all over again. only happened to me once but i trashed it because it gave me bad memories of my last gf since i bought it when i was with her.
> ...


Just get one at a time easier that way 7k is crazy big nice, don’t go to nuts keep some cash for the car bro. 
Don’t stress over females to much but if there’s chemistry ask her out bro. 
I was lucky I didn’t have to ask my wife out, we first met when she moved right across the road from me. She had been there for a month we hadn’t met yet just a few waves back and fourth (she was also very pretty and 7 years older I didn’t think I had a chance lol). She came over to say hi, I didn’t see her coming I was smoking a massive joint. I shit my self and she was like is that a welcome to the neighbour hood joint. I was instantly was relieved, we smoked it talked shit hit it off. Before she left she said to me if I ever wanted to have a smoke or just talk to come over. I said why don’t you make us some dinner and I’ll bring some smoke over tonight. We have only spent 2 nights apart since then and that was when the kids were born (and because we lived across the road from each other a lot of midnight rendezvous). Life’s funny like that, if I wasn’t smoking weed who knows if we would of hooked up. I probably would of been like nice to meet you now leave I want to get high lol


----------



## ANC (May 31, 2019)

Starting week 7 of flower...


----------



## jerryb73 (May 31, 2019)

raratt said:


> That's a normal summer here.


Yeah. 100 is bout right for us, although it’s a little early for these temps. We are usually wetter than this. Plus side is it’s not as humid as it can be. Downside, we have like 40 something wildfires right now. With our humidity we don’t have wildfires as much. I know, also the norm for you.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 31, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I'm more function over form and have no issue wrapping lovely things in durable packaging. I'm surprised you haven't had an issue with your capacitative touch screen's chips separating from the board.


Never had a problem with the touch screen. The home button on my 5s went weird on me but that wasn't from dropping it. I think it was from moisturizer getting behind the button and messing with the electronics.



Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4342467
> You obviously have no Italian senior female relatives. Grandmom, and 3 aunts(her daughters) all had their living room furniture encased in plastic; "transparent corpse bags" as a dear friend calls them


I'm second generation Greek Canadian so our families are probably similar. Never seen those plastic covers IRL. I have to assume everyone has heard of scotchgard by now.


----------



## lokie (May 31, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Yeah. 100 is bout right for us, although it’s a little early for these temps. We are usually wetter than this. Plus side is it’s not as humid as it can be. Downside, we have like 40 something wildfires right now. With our humidity we don’t have wildfires as much. I know, also the norm for you.


Thats a lot of fires.

Stay safe. Do you have a plan?


----------



## jerryb73 (May 31, 2019)

lokie said:


> Thats a lot of fires.
> 
> Stay safe. Do you have a plan?


Yeah, stay away. Lol. Seriously though, I’m not in the path of any actually. The closest to me is now mostly contained and about 10miles down the interstate and across the river. Worst for me is smoke and traffic.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 31, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> 2 new sinks set and curing, will hook up the water and plumbing tomorrow. The downstairs toilet is now without a leak and 2, count 'em TWO wax rings, greedy fucker.
> 
> I now need another 2 toilets for upstairs and a new kitchen sink for downstairs, @WeedFreak78 *any chance you'd part with that Farmer's sink*? Although my cabinetry would have to be reinforced out the ass to hold it LOL
> 
> I'm not even going to think about the three more bathroom sinks I need.


No F'ing way, I love this sink, I'm pretty sure I'd take it if I ever moved and there was room for it. Whenever I go to a friend's place and need to use a shitty small sink I go out of my mind.


----------



## lokie (May 31, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Yeah, stay away. Lol. Seriously though, I’m not in the path of any actually. The closest to me is now mostly contained and about 10miles down the interstate and across the river. Worst for me is smoke and traffic.


Don't take your eyes off of them. Shit happens quick.


----------



## curious2garden (May 31, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> ..snip...
> I have to assume everyone has heard of scotchgard by now.


Ever tried to clean a Scotchguarded fabric sofa  I just get leather, it actually wipes off.


----------



## TacoMac (May 31, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Ever tried to clean a Scotchguarded fabric sofa


Yeah. That's not* NEARLY* as straight forward as they make it out to be, is it?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2019)

Morning everyone....

Coffee is hot and ready...

last night we have about half inch of rain drop on us, killer light show with the lightning and all

no damage to the gardens, which is nice.....


----------



## raratt (May 31, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah wasn’t that fun!
> 
> I was on fire getting all kinds of shit done. I was almost done installing the gate opener on my new gate and all of a sudden there was wind, I looked up and saw the storm coming and rolled my shit up just like that! Lol.
> 
> The fucking center of it rolled right through my property. JUST finally stopped raining. Jesus fucking christ when will it stop.


We ended up getting about 20 drops to the acre last night, we did get some good wind gusts though. I need to tie up my roses again, the climbers on the front of the house broke their restraints.


----------



## raratt (May 31, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Yeah. 100 is bout right for us, although it’s a little early for these temps. We are usually wetter than this. Plus side is it’s not as humid as it can be. Downside, we have like 40 something wildfires right now. With our humidity we don’t have wildfires as much. I know, also the norm for you.


It's pretty rare for us to get any humidity, and once the rain quits we usually don't get any more until Sep/Oct. Sometimes we do get a Tstorm like yesterday, but it isn't the norm.


----------



## Lethidox (May 31, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Just get one at a time easier that way 7k is crazy big nice, don’t go to nuts keep some cash for the car bro.
> Don’t stress over females to much but if there’s chemistry ask her out bro.
> I was lucky I didn’t have to ask my wife out, we first met when she moved right across the road from me. She had been there for a month we hadn’t met yet just a few waves back and fourth (she was also very pretty and 7 years older I didn’t think I had a chance lol). She came over to say hi, I didn’t see her coming I was smoking a massive joint. I shit my self and she was like is that a welcome to the neighbour hood joint. I was instantly was relieved, we smoked it talked shit hit it off. Before she left she said to me if I ever wanted to have a smoke or just talk to come over. I said why don’t you make us some dinner and I’ll bring some smoke over tonight. We have only spent 2 nights apart since then and that was when the kids were born (and because we lived across the road from each other a lot of midnight rendezvous). Life’s funny like that, if I wasn’t smoking weed who knows if we would of hooked up. I probably would of been like nice to meet you now leave I want to get high lol


i am only planning on doing 1 at a time but they are all 1k only. thus why i bought 3. by the time i finish 1 the other 2 should get here. i dont stress over her lol im at the point where like i know i tried for the past 3 years and if she interested great if not i aint trying a 4th time.


----------



## Lethidox (May 31, 2019)

tired as shit just woke up. last day of work for the week. got a damn graduation party to go to tonight as well. didn't take my morning poop yet either and i hope my damn coworker isn't going to yell at me saying "JACOB!" outside my door instead of calling my phone. i get paid today hopefully im supposed to get paid today at least. can't wait to get off today looking forward to sleeping in tomorrow


----------



## jerryb73 (May 31, 2019)

raratt said:


> It's pretty rare for us to get any humidity, and once the rain quits we usually don't get any more until Sep/Oct. Sometimes we do get a Tstorm like yesterday, but it isn't the norm.


Sorry, meant wildfires are the norm not humidity.


----------



## 420God (May 31, 2019)

Speaking of, I wish Canada would put there's out, it's really fucking up our sunny days here in Wisconsin.

https://fox11online.com/weather/weather-stories/smoke-from-canadian-wildfires-drifting-in-northeast-wisconsin


----------



## lokie (May 31, 2019)

420God said:


> Speaking of, I wish Canada would put there's out, it's really fucking up our sunny days here in Wisconsin.
> 
> https://fox11online.com/weather/weather-stories/smoke-from-canadian-wildfires-drifting-in-northeast-wisconsin


----------



## jerryb73 (May 31, 2019)

420God said:


> Speaking of, I wish Canada would put there's out, it's really fucking up our sunny days here in Wisconsin.
> 
> https://fox11online.com/weather/weather-stories/smoke-from-canadian-wildfires-drifting-in-northeast-wisconsin


@Laughing Grass your assistance is needed.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 31, 2019)

420God said:


> Speaking of, I wish Canada would put there's out, it's really fucking up our sunny days here in Wisconsin.
> 
> https://fox11online.com/weather/weather-stories/smoke-from-canadian-wildfires-drifting-in-northeast-wisconsin


Though we have found fairly recently that if the fire isn't threatening structures, parks, etc. it is much easier to mitigate future fires by allowing existing ones to burn up excess fuel.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 31, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Ever tried to clean a Scotchguarded fabric sofa  I just get leather, it actually wipes off.


Nope never tried... I kind of want to try it now. Our home is a kid free zone so there aren't many spills or stains.



jerryb73 said:


> @Laughing Grass your assistance is needed.


I'm in the east, no smoke here  Maybe building a wall will stop it.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 31, 2019)

My chair is Scotchguarded micro fiber type of material. Last week I flung a chunk of concentrate I couldn't find into it, and sat on it, which turned into a quarter sized spot. I thought the chair was fucked. A few minutes of scraping and a quick scrub with some ISO and you couldn't tell it was there. I still have a spot in my jeans, but they're already stained from working on cars, so whatever, at least I got them to stop sticking to chairs


----------



## BarnBuster (May 31, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Though we have found fairly recently that if the fire isn't threatening structures, parks, etc. it is much easier to mitigate future fires by allowing existing ones to burn up excess fuel.


You'd probably like this book about wildfire mis-mangement.



BarnBuster said:


> A good book on the topic. Being from the Midwest, I knew little about wildfires. Everyone should read.
> 
> View attachment 4027373
> 
> _"How we have mismanaged fire over the last century—and the costs we’re paying"._


----------



## Obepawn (May 31, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Ever tried to clean a Scotchguarded fabric sofa  I just get leather, it actually wipes off.


Long as you don’t have cats putting their claws in it. A cat We had years ago named Ramseys destroyed our leather couch. Our current cat, Roscoe claws the rugs, never the furniture.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 31, 2019)

I just finished another harvest week by planting a tray of rooted clones, and re-filling the cloner with new cuts -




I'm loving this new Cinderella 99 pheno, so dense and frosty, and this one stays short and stocky on the indica tip. Crazy strong smoke, and I love the unruly, exploding calyxes -





Just booked three gigs this morning for a total of $1500, a record for a single day's bookings. Fuck busking, I'm going on a long bike ride to celebrate in the warmth and sunshine. I'm so good at everything, I deserve it


----------



## cannabineer (May 31, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I just finished another harvest week by planting a tray of rooted clones, and re-filling the cloner with new cuts -
> 
> View attachment 4342875
> View attachment 4342876
> ...


Best done with a long bike


----------



## raratt (May 31, 2019)

YAY! Insurance company paid the ambulance company, my portion $41. My left nut is still safe. Don't see any storms building to the north today so we should be good for awhile. Gonna get warm though.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 31, 2019)

raratt said:


> YAY! Insurance company paid the ambulance company, my portion $41. My left nut is still safe. Don't see any storms building to the north today so we should be good for awhile. Gonna get warm though.


I recently had surgery and got the hospital bill a few days ago. Surgery and a one night stay. 54k my part, 800. That’s not including anesthesia or the 600 I paid the surgeon up front. I’ll be in it about 2k.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2019)

Wow i just looking at our pre-weather forcast for where i'm at, by the 7th or 8th, we are gonna get close to that century mark already....here it comes....


----------



## curious2garden (May 31, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> My chair is Scotchguarded micro fiber type of material. Last week I flung a chunk of concentrate I couldn't find into it, and sat on it, which turned into a quarter sized spot. I thought the chair was fucked. A few minutes of scraping and a quick scrub with some ISO and you couldn't tell it was there. I still have a spot in my jeans, but they're already stained from working on cars, so whatever, at least I got them to stop sticking to chairs


Nice, can I send you one of my dogs to yak on it and test it? I have this orange spot from my girl on Mycophenolate who couldn't get off the couch fast enough to hurl on the floor.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 31, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Nice, can I send you one of my dogs to yak on it and test it? I have this orange spot from my girl on Mycophenolate who couldn't get off the couch fast enough to hurl on the floor.


I can tell you cat snot and hairballs wipe right off. Vomits a whole nother thing. With 2 cats and my friends always here, I bought dark brown furniture just to avoid as many stain issues as possible.


----------



## raratt (May 31, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> I recently had surgery and got the hospital bill a few days ago. Surgery and a one night stay. 54k my part, 800. That’s not including anesthesia or the 600 I paid the surgeon up front. I’ll be in it about 2k.


That sucks. We haven't gotten the bill from the ER yet, I think our copay last time was about $60, but we have a new company "taking care" of it now.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (May 31, 2019)

I've been prepping the next round of ladies. Pruning and tying them into a even canopy. I wanted to get them into bigger totes, but I can't find the lids I cut, which sucks, the 5gal buckets aren't cutting it anymore, they're thirsty girls. I want to say this is my last go at hydro, but I've said it before. It's just not worth the hassle compared to my soil mix.


----------



## Obepawn (May 31, 2019)

Put up some new track lighting in our entrance hallway.


----------



## Lethidox (May 31, 2019)

finished work early again one of the bosses helped us out a little bit despite we were almost done but i respect him for that. he reminds me of those big guys that looks tough and tries to act tough but deep down he just a teddy bear lol. got some food next door at this place that is always busy but they close 2pm so never get to try there food. didn't get paid either one of the bosses asked if i needed money and i told him to pay me on monday. i know they are struggling financially plus it's the weekend so i figure like hey give um a break they can pay me in a few days not like i really need the money today. 

not much i got to do left today. wash clothes and dry um for the party tonight. no idea where it's at might be at there house hopefully my sister is going cause i really dont want to go to these grad parties. got to water my sunflowers for sure and then thats about it for the day. puzzle didn't come in yet pretty sure it is still in Japan so chances are wont even get it this week. my little pottery piggy bank that we painted when my sister came over should be almost done going to use that to store all my cash for the car. that way i don't feel tempted to spend money just because i see it in my wallet or know i have money in my bank account.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 31, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> I recently had surgery and got the hospital bill a few days ago. Surgery and a one night stay. 54k my part, 800. That’s not including anesthesia or the 600 I paid the surgeon up front. I’ll be in it about 2k.


I had two back to back surgeries a couple years ago and the first one alone was something like $36k. Insurance covered the majority of it but I still lost my life savings of around $12k at the time. The worst part was probably the week long hospital stay, there was nothing on TV and they kept drawing blood every two hours all day and night and the food sucked.


----------



## raratt (May 31, 2019)

Got the ol' ladies drugs. Offered to cook some red snapper on the grill burner, too freakin warm to fry fish in the house. Roxy has decided she likes to drink beer with me while I cook, and smoke. Sophie used to ask when I brought beer out, I'd get the look and ask her if she wanted some. Her answer was always energetic.


----------



## cannabineer (May 31, 2019)

And ... apparently this is a thing


----------



## raratt (May 31, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> And ... apparently this is a thing


I see keeping some dog beer around for uninvited guests, a subtle hint...Edit: how did Yoda take over my typing? meh.


----------



## cannabineer (May 31, 2019)

raratt said:


> I see keeping some dog beer around for uninvited guests, a subtle hint...Edit: how did Yoda take over my typing? meh.


 Like Yoda typing easy is. Force it one must not.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 31, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


> I had two back to back surgeries a couple years ago and the first one alone was something like $36k. Insurance covered the majority of it but I still lost my life savings of around $12k at the time. The worst part was probably the week long hospital stay, there was nothing on TV and they kept drawing blood every two hours all day and night and the food sucked.


I'm looking at a hernia surgery soon but it will be footed by the VA.
I guess 24 years of sub-standard pay works out one way or the other.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 1, 2019)

Well, recreational weed is definitely coming to Chicago 1/1/2019. I knew if Pritzker got the Governorship the Dems would vote it in. We're in SUCH a financial crisis, even some of our Republicans wanted it. I knew it was coming, which is why I am making such a push with my music business (which is going swimmingly, btw.) We're even going to let med patients grow up to 5 plants at home, I didn't think that would happen. Since med came to town, most of my ounces are going for $280-300, with only a couple people left paying the $350 standard I've received for the last decade. So, the huge profit party is coming to an end. It was SUCH a fun ride. I'm sure I can eek out a mediocre supplemental income from what I grow at my place (about 20 oz per month.) One of my rich real estate buddies is seriously thinking of opening an upscale dispensary, I told him that I'd grow and run the place, and I could put a good chunk of change down if everything looks good. We'll see. I may start cooking and selling meth, but I'd have to prepare for that kind of clientele...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 1, 2019)

As much as I hate going to my old town I had to. So I went by my burned down house to see if any of the properties nearby have been cleaned up. Answer is no, or hardly. Almost 7 months later 

A few days ago I was thinking about my umbrella base i had and where it was and maybe it was still good. Found it


----------



## raratt (Jun 1, 2019)

Turn on the coffee pot AND....nothin. It has been a POS anyway. Dragged out the camping percolator, I don't camp anymore but it comes in handy. Road trip to get a new one today.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 1, 2019)

raratt said:


> It kind of reminds me of back in the day in my shop on the flight line. We decided to do a word of the day by opening a dictionary to a random page and pointing randomly, and that was the word of the day. We would brief it in the morning to the troops, and write the definition on a whiteboard where everyone could see it all day. We figured it would expand peoples vocabulary. It actually was popular....lol.


Weird. We did the same.


----------



## raratt (Jun 1, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> Weird. We did the same.


Great minds?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 1, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Well, recreational weed is definitely coming to Chicago 1/1/2019. I knew if Pritzker got the Governorship the Dems would vote it in. We're in SUCH a financial crisis, even some of our Republicans wanted it. I knew it was coming, which is why I am making such a push with my music business (which is going swimmingly, btw.) We're even going to let med patients grow up to 5 plants at home, I didn't think that would happen. Since med came to town, most of my ounces are going for $280-300, with only a couple people left paying the $350 standard I've received for the last decade. So, the huge profit party is coming to an end. It was SUCH a fun ride. I'm sure I can eek out a mediocre supplemental income from what I grow at my place (about 20 oz per month.) One of my rich real estate buddies is seriously thinking of opening an upscale dispensary, I told him that I'd grow and run the place, and I could put a good chunk of change down if everything looks good. We'll see. I may start cooking and selling meth, but I'd have to prepare for that kind of clientele...


I have a mental image of you in a for-shit camper in the desert, cooking up illegal music of peculiarly high quality ... 
mind those pyrophoric arpeggios, and do NOT dispose of the bodies in a porcelain tub.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 1, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I can tell you cat snot and hairballs wipe right off. Vomits a whole nother thing. With 2 cats and my friends always here, I bought dark brown furniture just to avoid as many stain issues as possible.


Extremely acidic and bile stains like nothing else. I just wish it was any other color besides neon orange.


tyler.durden said:


> Well, recreational weed is definitely coming to Chicago 1/1/2019. I knew if Pritzker got the Governorship the Dems would vote it in. We're in SUCH a financial crisis, even some of our Republicans wanted it. I knew it was coming, which is why I am making such a push with my music business (which is going swimmingly, btw.) We're even going to let med patients grow up to 5 plants at home, I didn't think that would happen. Since med came to town, most of my ounces are going for $280-300, with only a couple people left paying the $350 standard I've received for the last decade. So, the huge profit party is coming to an end. It was SUCH a fun ride. I'm sure I can eek out a mediocre supplemental income from what I grow at my place (about 20 oz per month.) One of my rich real estate buddies is seriously thinking of opening an upscale dispensary, I told him that I'd grow and run the place, and I could put a good chunk of change down if everything looks good. We'll see. I may start cooking and selling meth, but I'd have to prepare for that kind of clientele...


Open a school and consulting service teaching people to grow and rescuing grows. The money will no longer be in growing but fixing the grows all the idiots start. Also cloning services for the same group that requires immediate gratification  

During the gold rush the miners didn't make the money except for the lucky few but the suppliers and consultants and derivative services got wealthy.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 1, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I have a mental image of you in a for-shit camper in the desert, cooking up illegal music of peculiarly high quality ...
> mind those pyrophoric arpeggios, and do NOT dispose of the bodies in a porcelain tub.


I have a couple old porcelain sinks that would work. I'll happily consult


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 1, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> . . . didn't get paid either one of the bosses asked if i needed money and i told him to pay me on monday. i know they are struggling financially plus it's the weekend so i figure like hey give um a break they can pay me in a few days not like i really need the money today.....


Be careful with this. I've seen too many people burned by business owners who do that, especially when you're not on the books. The owner of the body shop I worked at tried that shit, he _was _a long time family friend and I thought I was just helping him out. I was going a week and a half to 2 weeks between pay and he owed me a couple weeks on a revolving IOU. Always talking about how the business isn't doing well, customers owe him money, blah, blah, blah. Then one day he pulls in the shop with a brand new $130,000 RV he was bragging about paying cash for. 
I made him pay me everything he owed me and made sure I got paid, cash in hand, every week after that. There were a couple times I had to take shop equipment as collateral, but after I hawked some of his tools the last time he tried it, it stopped.

I've had a few friends lose weeks of pay when they were let go and never got back pay. Under the table? "Fuck off, prove it" Those were mostly lawn care places, they're known for that. 

What you're doing is giving their business a interest free short term loan. Payroll is part of running a business, if they can't do that I'd question the future of the company. Plus, I bet they don't sell jerky on credit.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 1, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Be careful with this. I've seen too many people burned by business owners who do that, especially when you're not on the books. The owner of the body shop I worked at tried that shit, he _was _a long time family friend and I thought I was just helping him out. I was going a week and a half to 2 weeks between pay and he owed me a couple weeks on a revolving IOU. Always talking about how the business isn't doing well, customers owe him money, blah, blah, blah. Then one day he pulls in the shop with a brand new $130,000 RV he was bragging about paying cash for.
> I made him pay me everything he owed me and made sure I got paid, cash in hand, every week after that. There were a couple times I had to take shop equipment as collateral, but after I hawked some of his tools the last time he tried it, it stopped.
> 
> I've had a few friends lose weeks of pay when they were let go and never got back pay. Under the table? "Fuck off, prove it" Those were mostly lawn care places, they're known for that.
> ...


^^^^ This


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Yeah. 100 is bout right for us, although it’s a little early for these temps. We are usually wetter than this. Plus side is it’s not as humid as it can be. Downside, we have like 40 something wildfires right now. With our humidity we don’t have wildfires as much. I know, also the norm for you.


Everything you said. Triple digits is not uncommon in NW Florida. It's just not common in May. We have so much fuel on the ground that this is going to be a hell of a fire year if the rain doesn't come soon.


----------



## raratt (Jun 1, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> derivative services


AKA hookers.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 1, 2019)

raratt said:


> AKA hookers.


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> . . . . . . . . . . .Open a school and consulting service teaching people to grow and rescuing grows. The money will no longer be in growing but fixing the grows all the idiots start. Also cloning services for the same group that requires immediate gratification
> 
> During the gold rush the miners didn't make the money except for the lucky few but the suppliers and consultants and derivative services got wealthy.


I've been saying this for a while now. Soils, pots, ferts, tents, trimmers and all the other assorted 420 crap is where the money is. In the gold rush it was the guys selling the picks and pans who ended up with the gold.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 1, 2019)

raratt said:


> AKA hookers.


LOL


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2019)

I got to work before 0700, and I'm just now getting caught up on my non-music threads. So you think RIU hurts workplace productivity?


----------



## raratt (Jun 1, 2019)

Sundries and fundries.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 1, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Be careful with this. I've seen too many people burned by business owners who do that, especially when you're not on the books. The owner of the body shop I worked at tried that shit, he _was _a long time family friend and I thought I was just helping him out. I was going a week and a half to 2 weeks between pay and he owed me a couple weeks on a revolving IOU. Always talking about how the business isn't doing well, customers owe him money, blah, blah, blah. Then one day he pulls in the shop with a brand new $130,000 RV he was bragging about paying cash for.
> I made him pay me everything he owed me and made sure I got paid, cash in hand, every week after that. There were a couple times I had to take shop equipment as collateral, but after I hawked some of his tools the last time he tried it, it stopped.
> 
> I've had a few friends lose weeks of pay when they were let go and never got back pay. Under the table? "Fuck off, prove it" Those were mostly lawn care places, they're known for that.
> ...


naw he asked me i just told um on monday. i know he was in a rush thats why they had another meeting all the way down the other side of the island at the disney hotel. i will make sure i get my money though i don't work for free


----------



## raratt (Jun 1, 2019)

doublejj said:


>


I need to watch that again, good movie. My favorite western actor. My kids gave me a box set of Clint Eastwood movies.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 1, 2019)

raratt said:


> AKA hookers.


I'm in the Gold Country. About 45 minutes eastish of me is Riverbank, "The City of Action". I found out that it got the name by having the easternmost bordello in our slice of the State.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 1, 2019)

too larry said:


> I got to work before 0700, and I'm just now getting caught up on my non-music threads. So you think RIU hurts workplace productivity?


I think work impacts RIU productivity.


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2019)

I had the rare Friday night off last night. The early opening time kept me from camping, but I did get in a few miles of night hiking. 

Also got my monthly pot washing sorted. This month's strains are Ass Cheese Blues (cindy's blue cheese x donkey kong) X (blue shiva x blue shark), #5 Random Bud x TPD, Sleepy Ass Blues Boggle (Ass Cheese Blues x [powernap x sinmint cookies]) X BOG's Boggle Gum, and Too Slo (my local strain, Chicken Pen 1 x Slo 2) Still have a little bit of last month's going. The 

I did a lot of late season Too Slo's for a breeding project that took a Walk on the Wild Side. Every time I reach down and pull out a few sacks, there is always a Too Slo in the mix. And my other stock is getting low, so I guess I'll be smoking Too Slo every month until I get some fresh flowers in.


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I think work impacts RIU productivity.


I only RIU at work. Much too much real work to do at home.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 1, 2019)

got to sleep in somewhat damn sister yelling at me "WAKE UP!". not much for me to do today just gotta water my plants. was hoping my damn puzzle would get here by now but i think it is still in Japan. i should get it next week for sure hopefully on monday. other then that just killing time. i really need to go to the pet store to buy fish food haven't fed my fishes in a long time but my sister is never home for me to use her car. 

other then that i just been car shopping. as much as i REALLY want a muscle car im gonna opt out for something cheaper that saves gas. even if i got a muscle car can't even abuse the amount of horsepower it has here. my piggy bank is done as well so when we pick it up i can start putting my cash in it. if it doesn't have a stopper fk it imma just use a damn jar.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 1, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I think work impacts RIU productivity.


Work does a lot of things.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 1, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Work does a lot of things.



I used to enjoy reading, and occasionally writing, obfuscative C.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 1, 2019)

Time to face the day I need a sleep in. I haven’t slept past 6:30 am for at least 6 months i losing my mind slowly (aren’t we all).
I have some gardening to do and general weekend chores.I’ll pop down the market get some supplies. 
Kids are going to lunch with the grandparents. I forgot I have a gold class movie voucher the one with recliner and you press a button and a waiter brings you what you want. I might sneak of and watch something with the little lady. She’s due for a good time been a hard month. Everyone’s had the flu haven’t been paid what we are owed at work. 
Had to shoot a sheep last night broke its leg, bloody wombat holes. She was s bit older meat won’t be awesome but low and slow should fix that issue or the dog will be happy.
I can’t believe it’s Sunday already FML.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 1, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> got to sleep in somewhat damn sister yelling at me "WAKE UP!". not much for me to do today just gotta water my plants. was hoping my damn puzzle would get here by now but i think it is still in Japan. i should get it next week for sure hopefully on monday. other then that just killing time. i really need to go to the pet store to buy fish food haven't fed my fishes in a long time but my sister is never home for me to use her car.
> 
> other then that i just been car shopping. as much as i REALLY want a muscle car im gonna opt out for something cheaper that saves gas. even if i got a muscle car can't even abuse the amount of horsepower it has here. my piggy bank is done as well so when we pick it up i can start putting my cash in it. if it doesn't have a stopper fk it imma just use a damn jar.


please don't kill your fish


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 1, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> please don't kill your fish


i aint i feed them but they haven't been eating for a while as well. not sure why but since i moved the tank to the new room they been like that and it's been at least 2 weeks. im prolly gonna go pet store tomorrow and if anything i can always go down to the fish store up the road and buy some shrimp just would need to mash it up a little bit. 

my puffer fish is nearing the end of it's expected life span though and my clown idk. i dont intentionally kill my fish/pets. i have some fish flakes they can eat as well and im pretty sure i have shrimp in the freezer as well. i usually feed them mysis shrimp though idk why but my puffer hates eating hard foods despite i know it needs to but it wont touch them even if i crack the shells open. tried all sorts off food for it. shrimp, octopus, squid, abalone, clams, muscles, ramshorn snails it will eat but i have to mash the shell up all the way.


----------



## raratt (Jun 1, 2019)

Made the 24 mi round trip to Wally World, new coffee pot on the counter. Had to swap counters with the toaster because the lid opens the wrong direction to keep it where the old one lived. For the next few months I'll be standing at the toaster trying to fill my coffee cup. Beer shelf is happy, Steak, baked potato, and steamed broccoli for dinner. An hour of NHRA qualifying on TV this afternoon, forgot about Fri. qualifying last night. Had to turn on the AC, so much for the electric bill, at least the state finally gave me my money. I'm pretty much done for today (except cooking dinner), buds and suds time.


----------



## lokie (Jun 1, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Extremely acidic and bile stains like nothing else. I just wish it was any other color besides neon orange.
> 
> Open a school and consulting service teaching people to grow and rescuing grows. The money will no longer be in growing but fixing the grows all the idiots start. Also cloning services for the same group that requires immediate gratification
> 
> During the gold rush the miners didn't make the money except for the lucky few but the suppliers and consultants and derivative services got wealthy.















an economic and political system in which a country's trade and industry are controlled by private owners for profit, rather than by the state.


----------



## raratt (Jun 1, 2019)

We watched a documentary about where the Trump's money came from originally.
https://uphere.ca/articles/how-trumps-struck-klondike-gold


----------



## doublejj (Jun 1, 2019)

raratt said:


> I need to watch that again, good movie. My favorite western actor. My kids gave me a box set of Clint Eastwood movies.


2nd and 3rd best things in life are a good cigar and a shot of whiskey.....


----------



## lokie (Jun 1, 2019)

doublejj said:


>


A fine flick if ever I saw one.


----------



## lokie (Jun 1, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Work does a lot of things.


What search phrase did you use to find that?

Askin fer a friend.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 1, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> got to sleep in somewhat damn sister yelling at me "WAKE UP!". not much for me to do today just gotta water my plants. was hoping my damn puzzle would get here by now but i think it is still in Japan. i should get it next week for sure hopefully on monday. other then that just killing time. i really need to go to the pet store to buy fish food haven't fed my fishes in a long time but my sister is never home for me to use her car.
> 
> other then that i just been car shopping. as much as i REALLY want a muscle car im gonna opt out for something cheaper that saves gas. even if i got a muscle car can't even abuse the amount of horsepower it has here. my piggy bank is done as well so when we pick it up i can start putting my cash in it. if it doesn't have a stopper fk it imma just use a damn jar.


Tesla for the win!.....a Muscle car that uses NO gas. win/win


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 1, 2019)

lokie said:


>


Sorry not sorry.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 1, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Tesla for the win!.....a Muscle car that uses NO gas. win/win


LOL a fire suite.
The transition is harder then I thought.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 1, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> As much as I hate going to my old town I had to. So I went by my burned down house to see if any of the properties nearby have been cleaned up. Answer is no, or hardly. Almost 7 months later
> 
> A few days ago I was thinking about my umbrella base i had and where it was and maybe it was still good. Found it
> View attachment 4343325


I was under the impression many people would not be allowed to rebuild, that and the toxic mess left behind has hamstrung things as well?


----------



## raratt (Jun 1, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I was under the impression many people would not be allowed to rebuild, that and the toxic mess left behind has hamstrung things as well?


Not trying to hijack, but here is a story from the local news station. My father and I built a house up the ridge from there, it is still standing. My M in law lives further up the mountain. My wife's Niece and Aunt lost their houses.
https://www.kcra.com/article/crews-clean-up-1-million-tons-of-camp-fire-debris-in-paradise/27685183


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 1, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I was under the impression many people would not be allowed to rebuild, that and the toxic mess left behind has hamstrung things as well?


There’s building going on. Not much yet, but there is.

Everything is just “talk” around here. “Talk” of the town putting in Sewer, and doing something with the main streets to make evacuating easier next time. Talk of PG&E putting power underground.
Turns out the water is poisoned(Paradise), might take 2 years to clean up. There’s other towns nearby, Magalia, Concow/Yankee Hill, that took damage that don’t have P.I.D (Paradise irrigation)water so they don’t have the poisoned water.

But other than that, you submit plans, the town of Paradise will take your money lol.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 1, 2019)

lokie said:


> What search phrase did you use to find that?
> 
> Askin fer a friend.


"Moreover, whenever a forescent skor motion is required, it may also be employed in conjunction with a drawn reciprocation dingle arm, to reduce soinasoidal repleneration."

Foreskin sore, I had mis-splelled.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 1, 2019)

raratt said:


> Not trying to hijack, but here is a story from the local news station. My father and I built a house up the ridge from there, it is still standing. My M in law lives further up the mountain. My wife's Niece and Aunt lost their houses.
> https://www.kcra.com/article/crews-clean-up-1-million-tons-of-camp-fire-debris-in-paradise/27685183


How’s that little window banger working out? Keeping up with the temps outside?


----------



## raratt (Jun 1, 2019)

Jabberwocky-ish


----------



## raratt (Jun 1, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> How’s that little window banger working out? Keeping up with the temps outside?


I just cracked the door open about half an hour ago and stuck my arm in (they're sleeping) it felt cool enough. I think I could actually back down on the speed of the exhaust fan if needed, the girls really don't reek, but I'm not sure if it helps get the heat out also. I plug in the inlet fan once it cools off in the evenings.


----------



## lokie (Jun 1, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> "Moreover, whenever a forescent skor motion is required, it may also be employed in conjunction with a drawn reciprocation dingle arm, to reduce soinasoidal repleneration."
> 
> Foreskin sore, I had mis-splelled.


Put some Neosporin on it and leave it alone. Maybe your spelling will improve.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 1, 2019)

raratt said:


> I just cracked the door open about half an hour ago and stuck my arm in (they're sleeping) it felt cool enough. I think I could actually back down on the speed of the exhaust fan if needed, the girls really don't reek, but I'm not sure if it helps get the heat out also. I plug in the inlet fan once it cools off in the evenings.


If anything, with your ventilation setup, it will make the AC have to work harder during these warmer months by continually sucking in the hot daytime air. The AC will be more efficient if it can continually pull down the temps within an unventilated room.

Only potential problem by turning off the ventilation during their night time is humidity. The AC removes some humidity so it might work perfect. Just keep an eye on that


----------



## raratt (Jun 1, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> hot daytime air.


The exhaust fan is always on, so it has to pull in some air whether it is from the garage or through the pipe I have the return fan in. Edit: I reread, I'm a little stoned and blond tonight I guess. I see what you're saying.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 1, 2019)

I gifted my neighbor about 1/2 sack of live crawfish today....


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 1, 2019)

raratt said:


> Great minds?


I reckon.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 1, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I gifted my neighbor about 1/2 sack of live crawfish today....


Woulda been cool to see a pic of them.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 1, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Tesla for the win!.....a Muscle car that uses NO gas. win/win


tesla's are cool but i don't fancy um. never been into expensive cars like luxury type of cars like lambo's, lexus, jags, etc. the only car i thought i'd never fuck with in my life that changed my mind was a honda fit. that car is ugly af but when i sat inside i was like DAMN.. this ugly piece of shit is pretty spacious and comfortable. im used to driving compacts but im a decent size so even my nissan altima was kinda too tight for me. 

my dream car though is a plymouth roadrunner can't remember what year it was from but 1966-69 for sure the flat faced ones. can't find that anywhere here though otherwise i would buy one as soon as i could and fix it up. i know a lot of people are sitting on there old muscle cars here thinking it will gain value but they don't keep it in good condition they just let the rain and sun fuck it up. i always find it funny when people are asking like $20k+ for a rust bucket just because it's a classic car.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 1, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> Woulda been cool to see a pic of them.


The traps are still out, i'll get some pics of the next batch. I've been leaving them out for 2 nights before checking them. The levy road is closed to vehicles so I ride my trike back into some prime fishing areas. Here's pics of where I'm catching them and an earlier batch from a week ago that I ate....


----------



## raratt (Jun 1, 2019)

That was different, had a little thunderstorm creep up on us. I feel like I'm back in Mississippi.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 1, 2019)

Got the roof on the two 10x10s. Privacy mesh for the sides coming next week. Lets gooo baby!


----------



## raratt (Jun 1, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Got the roof on the two 10x10s. Privacy mesh for the sides coming next week. Lets gooo baby!
> View attachment 4343650


Don't let the puppy stare at the plants, they might vaporize.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 1, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> tesla's are cool but i don't fancy um. never been into expensive cars like luxury type of cars like lambo's, lexus, jags, etc. the only car i thought i'd never fuck with in my life that changed my mind was a honda fit. that car is ugly af but when i sat inside i was like DAMN.. this ugly piece of shit is pretty spacious and comfortable. im used to driving compacts but im a decent size so even my nissan altima was kinda too tight for me.
> 
> my dream car though is a plymouth roadrunner can't remember what year it was from but 1966-69 for sure the flat faced ones. can't find that anywhere here though otherwise i would buy one as soon as i could and fix it up. i know a lot of people are sitting on there old muscle cars here thinking it will gain value but they don't keep it in good condition they just let the rain and sun fuck it up. i always find it funny when people are asking like $20k+ for a rust bucket just because it's a classic car.


Don't do this. A 1969 RR restored is about 100K +/- at auction, hence the 20k 'rust bucket' price. Worse so many were destroyed by the studios for Dukes of Hazard it rendered it artificially rare. 

If you are really interested in classic cars get some classes on auto maintenance and start to really learn about the cars you are interested in. Otherwise you are a lamb to the slaughter on this.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 1, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Got the roof on the two 10x10s. Privacy mesh for the sides coming next week. Lets gooo baby!
> View attachment 4343650


LOL about the only time you can work, twilight/sundown. We are over 100 here now and will remain so until October. I'm south of you so it's a tad hotter.


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2019)

raratt said:


> That was different, had a little thunderstorm creep up on us. I feel like I'm back in Mississippi.


We had a good thunderstorm here in town today. Got .61 inches. The farm is less than 10 sky miles away, and we got about .08 inches. I'm still happy for all the folks that got a good soaking.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 1, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL about the only time you can work, twilight/sundown. We are over 100 here now and will remain so until October. I'm south of you so it's a tad hotter.


We're right behind ya lol. Supposed to get in the triple digits next week. Kern county?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 1, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> We're right behind ya lol. Supposed to get in the triple digits next week. Kern county?


Close, LA County, Mojave desert, my pool is your air temp LOL


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 1, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Close, LA County, Mojave desert, my pool is your air temp LOL


I'll pray for you. Lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 1, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I'll pray for you. Lol


Meh, don't waste your breath! My canopy runs 105 from July to Oct! My lights shut down at 106 and the plants live in dark! It works ok, surprisingly. They are weeds after all, ha!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 1, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Meh, don't waste your breath! My canopy runs 105 from July to Oct! My lights shut down at 106 and the plants live in dark! It works ok, surprisingly. They are weeds after all, ha!


Yeah. They are resilient plants. Im suprised how well they do in the heat here. They seem to grow more vigorously in the low-mid 90s. Dont get me wrong i still see good growth in the 100s, just a bit slower.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 1, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Yeah. They are resilient plants. Im suprised how well they do in the heat here. They seem to grow more vigorously in the low-mid 90s. Dont get me wrong i still see good growth in the 100s, just a bit slower.


Once upon a time, a very long time ago, when I flew south of the border, I saw stands of pot as far as the eye could see. These stands were 20' tall and heavy in 100+, high humidity weather.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 1, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Once upon a time, a very long time ago, when I flew south of the border, I saw stands of pot as far as the eye could see. These stands were 20' tall and heavy in 100+, high humidity weather.


Landrace sativas i would assume. I love seeing how big they can get. I had a bahia blackhead pheno few years back that took a million years to flower. Or, at least it felt like it haha. Had a very hashy scent. And trichomes like no other. Would be good for making wax i suppose.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 1, 2019)

got trolled lol sister tells me after i woke up from a good nap that i got mail. im thinking oh damn did my puzzle come in? usually because couple of my recent packages that came in this year all didn't get updated via the tracking they just arrive but it was just a damn notice from my bank about direct deposit. just a blank check to sign up for direct deposit. was sad lol kind was excited because it's the weekend and after a good nap im usually up for a while for that night figured i can have something to keep me occupied. idk why but for some strange reason like after a long day of work i don't feel relaxed enough to do anything i just wanna go home and sleep so i don't really do anything really productive. 

when i used to game hardcore i would feel forced to get on because if i don't im losing time gearing up and all that but i stopped gaming hardcore months ago so now im just bored to death. waiting for a new game to come out but thats not until the end of august. 

dropped my dad off to his relatives grad party i don't know the people so i didn't go. luckily they are close to us so it wasn't a far drive. good news though after all that waiting my damn sunflowers are ready to pop open. pretty excited to see um open up im not expecting much but glad with the results so far for my first time. i want to try a giant variety next


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 1, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Don't do this. A 1969 RR restored is about 100K +/- at auction, hence the 20k 'rust bucket' price. Worse so many were destroyed by the studios for Dukes of Hazard it rendered it artificially rare.
> 
> If you are really interested in classic cars get some classes on auto maintenance and start to really learn about the cars you are interested in. Otherwise you are a lamb to the slaughter on this.


yea im sure they are rare i've seen quite a lot of car auctions for classic cars just for fun on tv and all the RR's are fucking insane.. 60k-100k easy the 20k ones are nothing special though i mean they are BADLY damaged frame work alone needs a shit load of work done on um and i look at the same models from out of states in better condition and they are going for slightly less. i only know of 3 cars that are popular here in the category 1. mustangs 2. camaro's 3. usually nova's but tie between nova's and chevelle's 

i was actually thinking of going into that because that is the career i actually wanted to get into but i got highly discouraged because i took my first auto mechanic class in highschool freshman year and the teacher was horrendous. he had no business being a teacher in general. it's still an option as well because i love working with my hands i love computers more but Hawaii doesn't have good jobs pertaining to what i want to do which is programming. i'd have to move to california for that. 

what my plan was is if i did decide to get into cars and go to school for it then i'd eventually pick up a classic muscle car on the cheaper side fix it up myself. that is why i was thinking of getting the civic and modding it. i know i wont ever find a RR here though i'd have to buy one out of state and get it shipped. other one i was into were GTO's but yea both are highly prized


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> yea im sure they are rare i've seen quite a lot of car auctions for classic cars just for fun on tv and all the RR's are fucking insane.. 60k-100k easy the 20k ones are nothing special though i mean they are BADLY damaged frame work alone needs a shit load of work done on um and i look at the same models from out of states in better condition and they are going for slightly less. i only know of 3 cars that are popular here in the category 1. mustangs 2. camaro's 3. usually nova's but tie between nova's and chevelle's
> 
> i was actually thinking of going into that because that is the career i actually wanted to get into but i got highly discouraged because i took my first auto mechanic class in highschool freshman year and the teacher was horrendous. he had no business being a teacher in general. it's still an option as well because i love working with my hands i love computers more but Hawaii doesn't have good jobs pertaining to what i want to do which is programming. i'd have to move to california for that.
> 
> what my plan was is if i did decide to get into cars and go to school for it then i'd eventually pick up a classic muscle car on the cheaper side fix it up myself. that is why i was thinking of getting the civic and modding it. i know i wont ever find a RR here though i'd have to buy one out of state and get it shipped. other one i was into were GTO's but yea both are highly prized


You don't have to move anywhere to write code for money. If you have the ability to write code do it.

Learn to take care of cars to save money and pay for your hobby but the money is in code, good luck.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 2, 2019)

not a huge fan of mustangs but honestly i wouldn't mind this one for this price 

https://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/cto/d/honolulu-1965-ford-mustang-coupe/6890767121.html

not in really bad condition and i can still fix it up as i please. just car shopping though see my options for the future but yea i have a friend from culinary school her dad is all about muscle cars so if anything i can ask him to help me out fixing it up and stuff or ask my dad.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 2, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> You don't have to move anywhere to write code for money. If you have the ability to write code do it.
> 
> Learn to take care of cars to save money and pay for your hobby but the money is in code, good luck.


yea prolly not i mean idk much about coding tbh all i know is im really good with computers and if i were to get into it coding is something i think i'd be interested in. i tend to like fixing computer issues the one that pisses me off the most are all hardware (software not hardware lmfao hardware related issues is too easy for me) related stuff that i would say deals with coding in some sort of way but it feels really great when i spend like 5+ hours fixing something i have no idea how to fix.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 2, 2019)

Painted this sugar skull when my sister was here. thats the piggy bank i was gonna use for my car money. came out better then i expected. it's not perfect but to me the lack of blue on the skull makes a nice effect. makes it even better because it's something i personally painted as well as an artist imo nothing is perfect not even the food i create and that is the joy of it


----------



## ANC (Jun 2, 2019)

Busy with the week 6 non-sugarleaf strip, even though it is week 7 already.. it got away from me a bit.
Its ok.

My wife loves anything with skulls on... weirdo, not that she's morbid or anything.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2019)

ANC said:


> Busy with the week 6 non-sugarleaf strip, even though it is week 7 already.. it got away from me a bit.
> Its ok.
> 
> My wife loves anything with skulls on... weirdo, not that she's morbid or anything.


I bet she'd love the Dia de los Muertos celebrations out here.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2019)

raratt said:


> That was different, had a little thunderstorm creep up on us. I feel like I'm back in Mississippi.


 They've been drifting to the north and to the south of me ... but none made it here. I've been putting the mowing off and off; guess I have to murder the front meadow today.


----------



## raratt (Jun 2, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> They've been drifting to the north and to the south of me ... but none made it here. I've been putting the mowing off and off; guess I have to murder the front meadow today.


The boy got the front lawn done about 45 minutes before the storm rolled in. I was taking pictures of the sunset, and saw a rain shaft off to our east but it didn't look like it was coming our way. I guess that one triggered all the instability. I need to download the pics still.


----------



## raratt (Jun 2, 2019)

New coffee pot works great, I rejoined the 21st century and bought one with a timer. The carafe actually pours without dripping coffee everywhere. Sunset.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 2, 2019)

Dug a big ass hole in one 10x10. Figured I'd replace the soil there since when i started digging i hit trash from the previous home owners and roots 6 inches down. At 12 inches i had to break out the machete. Smoke break and then time to mix my soil right in the trench..


----------



## raratt (Jun 2, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Dug a big ass hole in one 10x10. Figured I'd replace the soil there since when i started digging i hit trash from the previous home owners and roots 6 inches down. At 12 inches i had to break out the machete. Smoke break and then time to mix my soil right in the trench..View attachment 4343932 View attachment 4343929


Cool little saw thingy you have.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 2, 2019)

raratt said:


> Cool little saw thingy you have.


Sharpened the hell out of too lol.


----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2019)

I managed to get my cukes and squash picked, {but not before most of them were too big}. Not near as good was the worms I picked off the tomato plants. Normal horned tobacco worms and a small brown worm too. I had to find my grow shit and mix up some BT. I got all the pepper and tomato plants sprayed.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 2, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Dug a *big ass hole* in one 10x10. Figured I'd replace the soil there since when i started digging i hit trash from the previous home owners and roots 6 inches down. At 12 inches i had to break out the machete. Smoke break and then time to mix my soil right in the trench..View attachment 4343932 View attachment 4343929


Haha, you said big asshole 

SH420


----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2019)

I joined the 14 hours of sun club today. So for the next 35 days I will bask in the long days. Some as long as 14 hours 7 minutes. No need to spend money on auto genetics when I'm blessed with this light cycle.

Length of Day
14 h 0 m
Tomorrow will be 0 minutes 43 seconds longer


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 2, 2019)

Saw a water moccasin eat a catfish this morning .at first I Though it was going to be a cute turtle coming on shore out of the water but it was this snake with a big juicy fish . We watched it injecting it with its venom. It was too hot to stick around and watch the rest. Seen 3 snakes out there today.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 2, 2019)

got to check on the sunflowers today see where they are at because they are so close to opening up. i was thinking of moving them outside but i was just taking a smoke outside earlier and my grandpa's plants have Powdery mildew ( im thinking to myself how the fuck do you get PM it's SUMMER! ) then ontop of that i see black dots i know it's some sort of disease as well but not sure if PM and it turned black or what.

so still debating on taking them outside just to finish them off and start prepping my tent for another bud run. flower is likely going to open next week already. just checked on um it's half way open might be fully open by tomorrow at this rate


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 2, 2019)

I raked in the yard for a bit, went into the garage and was blow away by all the possible projects that could be started, or completed, in the end all that thinking wore me out.

But damn, it's a nice day outside!


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 2, 2019)

Do i cut it down or wait a day for vase use?


----------



## too larry (Jun 2, 2019)

My customers no showed me, so I'm out of here. Going to pickup something for supper at grocery deli. Most likely will nap, eat and camp. {in that order}

Had really planned on doing some strain research today. Found some seeds in my stash can labeled SABB/PPN {Sleepy Ass Blues Boggle/Peach Patch North}. Since it was in the stash can, that means the label was for the {now smoked} buds, not the seeds. So I have to wade through my old grow threads and figure out which SABB it was, and what did it get hit with. {and do I want to pop them}


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> I raked in the yard for a bit, went into the garage and was blow away by all the possible projects that could be started, or completed, in the end all that thinking wore me out.
> 
> But damn, it's a nice day outside!


Those two sinks and a toilet got me thinking about replacing my kitchen sink, meh, maybe later. I think I'll wash the dogs.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 2, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Those two sinks and a toilet got me thinking about replacing my kitchen sink, meh, maybe later. I think I'll wash the dogs.


Can you show a picture of your dogs please?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 2, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Those two sinks and a toilet got me thinking about replacing my kitchen sink, meh, maybe later. I think I'll wash the dogs.


Will you wash mine too?
I strip down to skivvies cause otherwise I get soaked just trying to scrub his off side.

And you can't forget the junk - gotta wash the junk.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Jun 2, 2019)

Transplanted a Purple Punch, Pineapple Upsidedown Cake, and Blueberry Muffin clone into bigger pots.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 2, 2019)

I want to chop this bitch down sooooo bad. She s giving me a head rush already with all that glorious wet funk stench. One more week , that’s all I’m giving her.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 2, 2019)

Damn things in the view of your art.
I like the lone dot.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 2, 2019)

Brought lunch to Shelter Island. Watched this sail by and thought of GWN.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> Brought lunch to Shelter Island. Watched this sail by and thought of GWN.
> View attachment 4344129


That would have been right at home in CN's Beautiful thread too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 2, 2019)

She looks to be the CGC Active - WMEC 618

I rode the CGC Courageous (WMEC 622) for two different tours of approx 4 years each.
Pretty lady!

"210 feet of twisted steel & sex appeal"

Edit: She's post FRAM as her stacks exit vertically aft of the bridge versus pre FRAM (Fleet Rehab and Modernization) where they came out the transom.

Thanks for the momentary time travel Pablo.
+


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4344076


For a big ass hole that is quite tidy


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> That would have been right at home in CN's Beautiful thread too. Thanks for sharing.


Oh yes


----------



## raratt (Jun 2, 2019)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> Transplanted a Purple Punch, Pineapple Upsidedown Cake, and Blueberry Muffin clone into bigger pots.View attachment 4344079View attachment 4344080


Tell me how the Pineapple upside turns out when she finishes, I was contemplating picking up a clone of that. Edit: actually they all sound good, Dark heart I take it?


----------



## raratt (Jun 2, 2019)

I dragged down a roof turbine vent I never installed out of garage #2 rafters so I can sell it and make some room. I have some other unused stuff I need to get rid of also. Had a good breakfast and the couch suckered me into a little nap. Beautiful day out though. Did ops check the AC in my car, it still works. Drag racing eliminations is recording now.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2019)

I changed the water in my cloner, about 1/2 have roots, hurrah.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Jun 2, 2019)

raratt said:


> Tell me how the Pineapple upside turns out when she finishes, I was contemplating picking up a clone of that. Edit: actually they all sound good, Dark heart I take it?


Yup they’re from Dark Heart! Pineapple Upsidedown Cake has the most vigor out of all the 8 strains that I’m growing. I’m all over anything with trainwreck in it. I was gonna pop some trainwreck seeds just to cross it back with pure Trainwreck but I have to many things going


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 2, 2019)

Not today, but Friday I sold my 15 year old 150k mile Ford 1 ton truck for 10k.

I'm pretty jacked.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not today, but Friday I sold my 15 year old 150k mile Ford 1 ton truck for 10k.
> 
> I'm pretty jacked.


Ford, that was your first mistake 

PS we will ignore my 1989 Probe sitting in my driveway, that is my spirit car.


----------



## raratt (Jun 2, 2019)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> Yup they’re from Dark Heart! Pineapple Upsidedown Cake has the most vigor out of all the 8 strains that I’m growing. I’m all over anything with trainwreck in it. I was gonna pop some trainwreck seeds just to cross it back with pure Trainwreck but I have to many things going


My Napali is the one that is going to produce big. I think it might double the weight of the straw cheese. I'll know in a about a month.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 2, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Ford, that was your first mistake
> 
> PS we will ignore my 1989 Probe sitting in my driveway, that is my spirit car.


I've been a Ford guy for the last 30 years easy - but living where I do it's a no brainier, only one dealership in town & that is the blue oval.
You want recall service on your Chevy or Subaru (or whatever) we're talking a trip to the big city, hotel, transportation, lost work time etc...

Plus I like em - especially my new one, heated seats are the snit!!


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Jun 2, 2019)

raratt said:


> My Napali is the one that is going to produce big. I think it might double the weight of the straw cheese. I'll know in a about a month.


Yea I saw those cuts around San Jose. Have you tried it before? And how’s the quality? Any colors yet? Pink hairs?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2019)

raratt said:


> My Napali is the one that is going to produce big. I think it might double the weight of the straw cheese. I'll know in a about a month.


Yes, but do you need that much schwag?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 2, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Ford, that was your first mistake
> 
> PS we will ignore my 1989 Probe sitting in my driveway, that is my spirit car.


I miss my 1990 probe. That fkr was heavy but it had some scoot behind it. Blew out the tranny after 200k miles.

SH420


----------



## raratt (Jun 2, 2019)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> Yea I saw those cuts around San Jose. Have you tried it before? And how’s the quality? Any colors yet? Pink hairs?


First time growing it, no colors yet, the only training I did was to top it. Edit: pics in the link below.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 2, 2019)

raratt said:


> New coffee pot works great, I rejoined the 21st century and bought one with a timer. The carafe actually pours without dripping coffee everywhere. Sunset.View attachment 4343894


I just brought a coffee machine on the weekend I can’t move with out like 4 espresso’ triples lol


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Jun 2, 2019)

just hung this little clamp light I bought on amazon for $25! Fucker is bright


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 2, 2019)

very excited for tomorrow. checked my package, puzzle comes in tomorrow. get paid tomorrow, can start saving up for car tomorrow as well. 1/8 sunflowers harvested the rest should be ready to harvest next week. got to go to a grad party soon pretty sure were gonna be late but meh. it's not far from my house. 

kind of dreading tomorrow i know we have a lot of work to do thats why. 4 carts of a hard flavor ( not hard just too much steps involved ) then we got to bag a full 4 carts and my coworker keeps trying to push me to bag it instead of weighing it and idk why because she is super slow at weighing it im stuck there waiting for her to weight every single bag because by the time i package 1 bag she didn't even finish weighing the 2nd one yet. won't finish until 2pm for sure though unless they came in on saturday to bag some of it up. im just like ready to get it over with so i can come home do my puzzle lol.


----------



## ANC (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 2, 2019)

ANC said:


>


I'll do the same painting in emerald green, and guarantee the nice white vertical line is perfectly straight; for $500K


----------



## raratt (Jun 2, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I'll do the same painting in emerald green, and guarantee the nice white vertical line is perfectly straight; for $500K


I'll do it for $50K.


----------



## ANC (Jun 2, 2019)

My take from the picture is, we spend our day on the wrong thing.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 2, 2019)

ANC said:


> My take from the picture is, we spend our day on the wrong thing.


Like a bit of tape & a roller *Poof* 50 Mil.

I could work with that.


----------



## ANC (Jun 3, 2019)

Honestly, I don't even think he used the tape.

I mean, how is that not a criminal racket.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 3, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I'll do the same painting in emerald green, and guarantee the nice white vertical line is perfectly straight; for $500K


Throw in a net and SLAM that sale!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 3, 2019)

I had the best weekend. We bounced from party to party Saturday until the wee hours, then went dancing on the beach to a DJ last night. I'm exhausted, my feet are killing me... can't wait to do it again next weekend.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Throw in a net and SLAM that sale!
> View attachment 4344355


Brilliant! A bit of futzing and it's a 2 fer


----------



## 420God (Jun 3, 2019)

I set up an appointment for my wife to see a therapist for her growing PTSD. She had a bit of a breakdown this weekend and I have no idea how to help since I've never been through what she's dealing with.


----------



## raratt (Jun 3, 2019)

420God said:


> I set up an appointment for my wife to see a therapist for her growing PTSD. She had a bit of a breakdown this weekend and I have no idea how to help since I've never been through what she's dealing with.


Sorry to hear that, hope they can help her.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2019)

420God said:


> I set up an appointment for my wife to see a therapist for her growing PTSD. She had a bit of a breakdown this weekend and I have no idea how to help since I've never been through what she's dealing with.


Due to the robbery and exacerbated by the upcoming court trial?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 3, 2019)

420God said:


> I set up an appointment for my wife to see a therapist for her growing PTSD. She had a bit of a breakdown this weekend and I have no idea how to help since I've never been through what she's dealing with.


damn dude, didn't know.....hope they can help you out.......


----------



## 420God (Jun 3, 2019)

raratt said:


> Sorry to hear that, hope they can help her.


I'm sure she'll be fine, she just needs someone to talk to that somewhat understands how she's feeling.


----------



## 420God (Jun 3, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Due to the robbery and exacerbated by the upcoming court trial?


Yeah, it's really getting to her now.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 3, 2019)

420God said:


> I'm sure she'll be fine, she just needs someone to talk to that somewhat understands how she's feeling.


I dont know and cant advise. My philosophy of stuff it down, find a distraction and obsess over that instead is not healthy. Hope she and you find relief.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 3, 2019)

Does she get anxiety prior???


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2019)

420God said:


> Yeah, it's really getting to her now.


Yeah, it's hard. I know it sounds trite, but continue you to let her know you're always there for her. I believe you said her current job has a lot of family? Talk to the males, let them know to keep an extra eye on her. You know what I mean.


----------



## 420God (Jun 3, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Does she get anxiety prior???


Prior to a breakdown? Not sure. Before this happened she was the happiest, most laid back person you'd ever met. It's like the robbery stole part of her soul.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 3, 2019)

420God said:


> Prior to a breakdown? Not sure. Before this happened she was the happiest, most laid back person you'd ever met. It's like the robbery stole part of her soul.


yes prior to a breakdown.......it's possible that happened, sometime trumatic things will be a trigger for a person.....of course like someone said it also could be cause of court coming up, that could triggering it...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2019)

420God said:


> I set up an appointment for my wife to see a therapist for her growing PTSD. She had a bit of a breakdown this weekend and I have no idea how to help since I've never been through what she's dealing with.


She needs EMDR therapy. Find a psychologist close by that does that.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 3, 2019)

doublejj said:


> 2nd and 3rd best things in life are a good cigar and a shot of whiskey.....


I was young and new to the military and got to be friends with a Sgt that invited me to hang out on Sundays. He was in a cigar club. We would drink and smoke cigars.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 3, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Landrace sativas i would assume. I love seeing how big they can get. I had a bahia blackhead pheno few years back that took a million years to flower. Or, at least it felt like it haha. Had a very hashy scent. And trichomes like no other. Would be good for making wax i suppose.


Dont let landraces fool you. I've seen pure indicas handle 100+ and keep a trucking. Ive also seen equatorial sativas handle multiple hard frost in the 20's.


----------



## raratt (Jun 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yes, but do you need that much schwag?


When it comes to schwag you takes what you gets and are thankful.


----------



## 420God (Jun 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> She needs EMDR therapy. Find a psychologist close by that does that.


Idk what the counselor she's gonna see specializes in but she's the closest we were referred to for victim therapy. This first session is just an evaluation and she'll either be seen there or sent to someone else. We're very limited here without having to drive over an hour.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2019)

420God said:


> Idk what the counselor she's gonna see specializes in but she's the closest we were referred to for victim therapy. This first session is just an evaluation and she'll either be seen there or sent to someone else. We're very limited here without having to drive over an hour.


Drive over an hour if you have to. I've heard nothing good things about EMDR.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 3, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not today, but Friday I sold my 15 year old 150k mile Ford 1 ton truck for 10k.
> 
> I'm pretty jacked.


10k for a 2004 f350? Was it a 6.0?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 3, 2019)

420God said:


> Idk what the counselor she's gonna see specializes in but she's the closest we were referred to for victim therapy. This first session is just an evaluation and she'll either be seen there or sent to someone else. We're very limited here without having to drive over an hour.


She should be evaluating the therapist as well. Opening up about deeply personal issues to a stranger is difficult and it will take time for her to build that trust. Don't settle for for a therapist or doctor that she's not 100% comfortable with, it's not the same as choosing a GP.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> I miss my 1990 probe. That fkr was heavy but it had some scoot behind it. Blew out the tranny after 200k miles.
> 
> SH420


That car saved my life and sacrificed her turbo to do it. I have the GT and she can move. Recently replaced her engine. Over all she's had a couple turbos, more than one top end, a clutch and new bushings in her linkage. Now her smog equipment is giving us fits, sigh. Had to fix her roll over valve and vent valve and are now looking at her fuel damping valve. 

It's time to see the smog referee and get a waiver for her, poor dear.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 3, 2019)

sitting here going through some of the Isle of Man race......these fucks are fast, make me wonder where they put they're balls first before hoping on one of those bikes...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 3, 2019)

420God said:


> I set up an appointment for my wife to see a therapist for her growing PTSD. She had a bit of a breakdown this weekend and I have no idea how to help since I've never been through what she's dealing with.


That stuff is no fun!
It's like having somebody you don't like living in your head.

I hope she works through it.


----------



## raratt (Jun 3, 2019)

Found this this morning, gives daylight hours for your location for the entire year. Even my little town was on it.
https://aa.usno.navy.mil/data/docs/Dur_OneYear.php


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 3, 2019)

Started working the second 10x10. Cut a bunch of Liquid Amber and Oak Tree roots out. Found a bunch of trash in the dirt. Including an Offspring cassette lol


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Jun 3, 2019)

Swooped a clone and had to post the Grape Ape I’ve been wanting to grow it for 15 years. I remember the first time I got my Cannabis card in 2004-2005 and driving up to SF all the time for the Grape Ape and Morning Star!


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 3, 2019)

didnt go to work lmfao. came back from the grad party at like 11pm didn't go to be until 2am and at that point i knew i wouldn't wake up so i called in sick. stomach is extremely sore as well to the point i recall my dog barfing on my bed and i was just like "ahh fuck it" usually i will be quick to clean it up but that is how bad it was. almost woke up and threw up in bed myself. pretty sure something my dad brought home from the grad party he went to on saturday was spoiled. idk if you guys know what lumpia is but basically it's like an eggroll but filipino version. he brought some of those home didn't put it in the fridge and i ate some and they tasted rancid but i still ate it. 

already 11:30am and i just woke up. watered the sunflowers deeply they are all about to bloom real soon. the one i cut yesterday just bloomed naturally i hope unles someone forcefully opened it up. looks very beautiful bicolored yellow and red. i'll take a pic later on. 

waiting for my package and just drinking lots of water feeling dehydrated af. going to probably prep my pineapple chunk in a 10gal smart pot.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 3, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> didnt go to work lmfao. came back from the grad party at like 11pm didn't go to be until 2am and at that point i knew i wouldn't wake up so i called in sick. stomach is extremely sore as well to the point i recall my dog barfing on my bed and i was just like "ahh fuck it" usually i will be quick to clean it up but that is how bad it was. almost woke up and threw up in bed myself. pretty sure something my dad brought home from the grad party he went to on saturday was spoiled. idk if you guys know what lumpia is but basically it's like an eggroll but filipino version. he brought some of those home didn't put it in the fridge and i ate some and they tasted rancid but i still ate it.
> 
> already 11:30am and i just woke up. watered the sunflowers deeply they are all about to bloom real soon. the one i cut yesterday just bloomed naturally i hope unles someone forcefully opened it up. looks very beautiful bicolored yellow and red. i'll take a pic later on.
> 
> waiting for my package and just drinking lots of water feeling dehydrated af. going to probably prep my pineapple chunk in a 10gal smart pot.


You've been sick and/or blew off work more times since you've been on this site than I did 20 years on the job. j/s


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 3, 2019)

It wasn't the lumpia.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 3, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> didnt go to work lmfao. came back from the grad party at like 11pm didn't go to be until 2am and at that point i knew i wouldn't wake up so i called in sick. stomach is extremely sore as well to the point i recall my dog barfing on my bed and i was just like "ahh fuck it" usually i will be quick to clean it up but that is how bad it was. almost woke up and threw up in bed myself. pretty sure something my dad brought home from the grad party he went to on saturday was spoiled. idk if you guys know what lumpia is but basically it's like an eggroll but filipino version. he brought some of those home didn't put it in the fridge and i ate some and they tasted rancid but i still ate it.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4344603


But at least there's a nicely painted piggy bank for the money he won't earn.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> But at least there's a nicely painted piggy bank for the money he won't earn.


and or that car ...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 3, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> You've been sick and/or blew off work more times since you've been on this site than I did 20 years on the job. j/s


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> and or that car ...


or school


----------



## too larry (Jun 3, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> You've been sick and/or blew off work more times since you've been on this site than I did 20 years on the job. j/s


In my 28 years at this job, I missed a week of work with a stomach bug once. When I got back, caring for the grounds had been taken away from me. Since then I figured I couldn't afford to miss anymore.


----------



## too larry (Jun 3, 2019)

My pond camp still doesn't have walls, so I woke with the sun this morning. It was really foggy, and a three legged dog and his two companions walked out of a fog bank as I was walking home. They must have been dumped. I'd never seen them around before.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 3, 2019)

420God said:


> Yeah, it's really getting to her now.


Can you get a victims of crime payment they have it in Oz. Helps with my for therapy. I get ptsd from when the rental I was in caught fire, not my fault old wiring that should of been fixed. It was pretty engulfed in flames when I woke up my daughter was 18 months old and had to get her out smashed a window and climbed out with my wife. I thought ptsd was bullshit until that night. Still wake up sweating and have to go round the whole house to check for what ever my ocd (another bonus of ptsd) thinks might be a fire hazard. She will get better with time mate but it does put a wall up, hope it gets easier.
The pay out I got helped get my property so that dark cloud had a silver lining


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 3, 2019)

too larry said:


> My pond camp still doesn't have walls, so I woke with the sun this morning. It was really foggy, and a three legged dog and his two companions walked out of a fog bank as I was walking home. They must have been dumped. I'd never seen them around before.


so...do you have 3 new dogs now?


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 3, 2019)

im amazed you guys pay attention to what i say XD kinda creepy. i actually make up the hours and money i lost back though. i talk to my employers about it they are typically okay with it lots to do and always understaffed. 

i am working on a side business atm as well that a fellow user on here suggested months ago and i just so happen to come across the opportunity to get into it so im going to see where it goes just for extra cash. i still need to quit smoking that is a lot of money down the drain per week for me at least $50. i lost some money this week though due to graduation parties but meh trust me i am saving up  i'd suck some fucking dicks for that car money!. WHO's FIRST!!!


----------



## raratt (Jun 3, 2019)

Did my best domestic goddess imitation and mopped the kitchen floor today. I love the linoleum that looks dirty no matter what you do, it probably is still, but it is better. My cousin from AK is coming to visit so I need to clean up a bit even if it is like putting lipstick on a pig. Beer and buds time. Chicken and corn on the cob for dinner.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 3, 2019)

raratt said:


> Did my best domestic goddess imitation and mopped the kitchen floor today. I love the linoleum that looks dirty no matter what you do, it probably is still, but it is better. *My cousin from AK is coming to visit* so I need to clean up a bit even if it is like putting lipstick on a pig. Beer and buds time. Chicken and corn on the cob for dinner.


What's the weather like where you are? Should I bring a jacket or flip flops?

Damn, I didn't even know I had a trip scheduled.


----------



## 420God (Jun 3, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Can you get a victims of crime payment they have it in Oz. Helps with my for therapy. I get ptsd from when the rental I was in caught fire, not my fault old wiring that should of been fixed. It was pretty engulfed in flames when I woke up my daughter was 18 months old and had to get her out smashed a window and climbed out with my wife. I thought ptsd was bullshit until that night. Still wake up sweating and have to go round the whole house to check for what ever my ocd (another bonus of ptsd) thinks might be a fire hazard. She will get better with time mate but it does put a wall up, hope it gets easier.
> The pay out I got helped get my property so that dark cloud had a silver lining


Right now she's only listed as a witness and the gas station owner is listed as the victim. Someone fucked up there and they're trying to fix it at the DA's office because she wasn't ever offered counseling or anything like she should have been. Also means no access to victim funds.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 3, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> so...do you have 3 new dogs now?


I think that would be 2.75 dogs.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 3, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I think that would be 2.75 dogs.


Oh, right, the dog named lucky.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 3, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Oh, right, the dog named lucky.


Or Tricycle.


----------



## raratt (Jun 3, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What's the weather like where you are? Should I bring a jacket or flip flops?
> 
> Damn, I didn't even know I had a trip scheduled.









I don't think a jacket would be needed.


----------



## raratt (Jun 3, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Or Tricycle.


My M in law had a dog with three legs, I called him tripod. He used to bark at rocks underground then dig them up. Wish we could have trained him to do that with gold...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 3, 2019)

raratt said:


> My M in law had a dog with three legs, I called him tripod. He used to bark at rocks underground then dig them up. Wish we could have trained him to do that with gold...


We had a tripod as well. A cat. Cost me 6k to get her that way. 
She had been run over, so they had to amputate, there was a perforated bowl that needed to be repaired. Cat lived another 6 yrs. Never even a thank you from the step kids (their cat ).

When she passed, it super affected me. 
She was a good cat, almost like a dog at times...

SH420


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 3, 2019)

raratt said:


> My M in law had a dog with three legs, I called him tripod. He used to bark at rocks underground then dig them up. Wish we could have trained him to do that with gold...


I have the same nickname 

I’m going to open a gallery for bullshit artists lol


----------



## too larry (Jun 3, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> so...do you have 3 new dogs now?


Thank the Lord, No I don't. When I first saw them I thought for a second they were coyotes, so I stopped walking. I was road walking, but across the ditch next to the woods. There was a tall tan pup in the lead. Next was the cur who wobbled when he walked. {I didn't see he was 3 legged until they were pretty close} And a short stocky black bulldog was a little behind them. I stood still in the edge of the woods and they still hadn't seen me. I was worried about them following me home. I waited until the pup was about 10 yards away, and I started walking again, trekking poles clacking. They all ran. Like scalded cats. The pup and 3 leg peeled off into a trail to the left. Black bulldog was past there, and he ran for a 1/4 mile before he turned off. I didn't go back that way, but they never came up to the house.


----------



## too larry (Jun 3, 2019)

raratt said:


> I don't think a jacket would be needed.


wunderground said our high was 98F, but I had to do the bank, grocery store run, and the care thermometer never came off 99.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 3, 2019)

Getting ready to start another round of flower. Vacuumed and wiped down one of my tents with bleach, disassembled, cleaned and lubed the fans, washed the intake filters, dug out my bigger DWC tubs and washed them. I wanted to do both my tents but I have a jack herer in the other one on day 78 and still going strong. It's coming down Friday night at the latest, I want to spread some amendments and EWC in the raised bed and get it planted by Monday.


----------



## lokie (Jun 3, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> im amazed you guys pay attention to what i say XD kinda creepy. i actually make up the hours and money i lost back though. i talk to my employers about it they are typically okay with it lots to do and always understaffed.
> 
> i am working on a side business atm as well that a fellow user on here suggested months ago and i just so happen to come across the opportunity to get into it so im going to see where it goes just for extra cash. i still need to quit smoking that is a lot of money down the drain per week for me at least $50. i lost some money this week though due to graduation parties but meh trust me i am saving up  i'd suck some fucking dicks for that car money!. WHO's FIRST!!!


Do you realize that you are the biggest roadblock to the future you seek?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 3, 2019)

lokie said:


> Do you realize that you are the biggest roadblock to the future you seek?


Shouldn't you end that as a question?


Edit: And you could use an manicure btw.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I think that would be 2.75 dogs.


LOL


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 3, 2019)

lokie said:


> Do you realize that you are the biggest roadblock to the future you seek?


yea trust me i been down that road i know. i think things through for the most part. like i said im making back that money by putting in hours, got to quit smoking, got to stop buying energy drinks and junk food, etc.. all that money i spend is now money saved just a matter of how bad i want a better future for myself. i know the longer i delay shit like this the more money im wasting and the longer i delay a better future. i also think about employers firing me etc.. so yea i do think about these things on a daily basis. 

i appreciate the concerns and words of wisdom. some of us need others to tell us shit like that tbh and it does help encourage.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2019)

Today I accomplished ordering this:






Std height 12" rough in elongated bowl Cadet 3. She'll be here mid June, hurrah me.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 3, 2019)

got my first sale $200 not bad i guess. put in some cash since @curious2garden teasing me. only had $24 on me besides coins but thats $24 i wont be wasting on stupid shit like energy drinks and junk food. gonna put in more tomorrow after i get paid. it's a start at least gotta calculate taxes and registration/title/insurance fee's to get a good general idea of how much to save but im looking at 2 years for now.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Today I accomplished ordering this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm jealous as shit.

I think thats what they call a euphemism.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm jealous as shit.
> 
> I think thats what they call a euphemism.


 Shoulda waited 'til she was flushed with success


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 3, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Shoulda waited 'til she was flushed with success


And rinsed with happy tears.


----------



## raratt (Jun 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Today I accomplished ordering this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> got my first sale $200 not bad i guess. put in some cash since @curious2garden teasing me. only had $24 on me besides coins but thats $24 i wont be wasting on stupid shit like energy drinks and junk food. gonna put in more tomorrow after i get paid. it's a start at least gotta calculate taxes and registration/title/insurance fee's to get a good general idea of how much to save but im looking at 2 years for now.


$200 sale of/on what? I hope not those blow jobs you offered a page or so back.


----------



## raratt (Jun 3, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> $200 sale of/on what? I hope not those blow jobs you offered a page or so back.


Hell if they pay that much.........um, no.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 3, 2019)

$200 per page isn't bad.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 3, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> $200 sale of/on what? I hope not those blow jobs you offered a page or so back.


of weed. got people asking me to buy but i never sell. trying to get rid of some so might as well just sell it for extra cash.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> of weed. got people asking me to buy but i never sell. trying to get rid of some so might as well just sell it for extra cash.


Ahh, better than getting mouth genital warts so there is that


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 3, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Ahh, better than getting mouth genital warts so there is that


better then being a cum dumpster lol


----------



## lokie (Jun 3, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> better then being a cum dumpster lol


are the illusions you project a mirage or just a figment of your imagination


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 3, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> better then being a cum dumpster lol


I appreciate you.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 3, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> better then being a cum dumpster lol


cumpster?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> cumpster?


LOL, ok that's really funny


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 3, 2019)

Best of all worlds, and cheap!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4344815
> 
> Best of all worlds, and cheap!


Black sheep of the Rat Fink family.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 4, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Black sheep of the Rat Fink family.


Ed Roth would be proud.


----------



## raratt (Jun 4, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ed Roth would be proud.


Needs the 4' tall shift lever.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 4, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4344815
> 
> Best of all worlds, and cheap!


i'd drive it...lol....bigger back tires and a taller shifter i'm in......and i even got the t-shirt...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 4, 2019)

well accomplished not see the back of my eyelids anymore......nother day at glorius *WORK....*someone has to keep the lights on and food on the table....

well it's 72f this morning high gonna be right at 90F...and from the looks of it, i need to pay attention south in the gulf looks like sqwal coming in...

well coffee is hot and ready to go....


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 4, 2019)

raratt said:


> Needs the 4' tall shift lever.


And the driver needs to learn how to make his bloodshot eyeballs bulge out of his head


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 4, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> well it's 72f this morning high gonna be right at 90F...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4344971


show off.....my humidity is higher...sitting around 75% right now....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 4, 2019)

Just got out of hospital, had either my 3rd or 30th prostate biopsy, depending on how you count them.

My urologist (who is brilliant, btw. has numerous impressive newspaper articles about his early research work framed in his office) told me that Arnold Palmer's prostate cancer wasn't found until he had 72 biopsies.

I thought that meant 72 separate procedures but the Dr. said 72 meant each needle, 12 per procedure.

If it had been 72 x 12, I don't think any tissue would be left for core samples.

Either way, it's soooo good to be home.
  
I hate this shit. Can't drive for 24 hrs., can't ride on tractor for at least 2 days.

There's work to be done. I'm a horrible patient, I want to do shit. It's summer ffs.

Taking dog to vet tomorrow, she's having trouble walking, heavily favors right rear leg but has no tender spots even on her slightly swelled joint.

 
She will get better, I just know it.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 4, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Just got out of hospital, had either my 3rd or 30th prostate biopsy, depending on how you count them.
> 
> My urologist (who is brilliant, btw. has numerous impressive newspaper articles about his early research work framed in his office) told me that Arnold Palmer's prostate cancer wasn't found until he had 72 biopsies.
> 
> ...


Hopefully it's just a bit of arthritis poor girl. As for you, stay off your ass and feel better.


----------



## ANC (Jun 4, 2019)

lol, you said 


Singlemalt said:


> mouth genital


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 4, 2019)

Just had some breakfast at the airport. Hopefully our flight boards soon. I'm ready to get back home. I'm not a fan of Arizona!
Still a long day... we have a layover in LA.  oh, well we saved a lot of money on this trip accepting flights with layovers. 

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 4, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> show off.....my humidity is higher...sitting around 75% right now....


I wish I was showing off. We've only had three days this year that it's been warm enough to wear shorts and flip flops.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wish I was showing off. We've only had three days this year that it's been warm enough to wear shorts and flip flops.


not down here, we are in shorts and tshirt weather........nights have been trunks and bathing suits for the pool.......


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 4, 2019)

The other maintenance guy "fixed" a water leak and it wound up leaking worse and I guess he was just like "oh well" and left it like that. All the brand new tile in the hallway has water underneath it and it's coming up now. Also he did a super shitty job of painting and didn't clean pretty much anything. I'm not sure what we are going to do, the new tenant was supposed to move in yesterday.

He's been fucking up since day one and my manager has been pissed with him for at least two months, I wouldn't be surprised if he got canned over this.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 4, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> not down here, we are in shorts and tshirt weather........nights have been trunks and bathing suits for the pool.......


I've been trying to convince my partner that we need to go somewhere warm and sunny for a couple weeks with no luck. Apparently I'm being impatient. Texas sounds nice right about now.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 4, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


> The other maintenance guy "fixed" a water leak and it wound up leaking worse and I guess he was just like "oh well" and left it like that. All the brand new tile in the hallway has water underneath it and it's coming up now. Also he did a super shitty job of painting and didn't clean pretty much anything. I'm not sure what we are going to do, the new tenant was supposed to move in yesterday.
> 
> He's been fucking up since day one and my manager has been pissed with him for at least two months, I wouldn't be surprised if he got canned over this.



Is he a millennial?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've been trying to convince my partner that we need to go somewhere warm and sunny for a couple weeks with no luck. Apparently I'm being impatient. Texas sounds nice right about now.


it is, depends on where you wanna go......alot of stuff to do in my arena....plus i'm only about 80miles from the closest beach head.......speaking of beaches i need to start thinking anniversary gonna be 10yrs she's put up with me and my fuckery......


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 4, 2019)

Pretty much done amending the 2 10x10s just gotta get to the feed store and pick up more oyster shell and gypsum.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've been trying to convince my partner that we need to go somewhere warm and sunny for a couple weeks with no luck. Apparently I'm being impatient. Texas sounds nice right about now.



I hear WI is having nice weather, and @420God is opening a B&B. Perhaps you guys could pop down for a quick weekend visit???


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 4, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Just got out of hospital, had either my 3rd or 30th prostate biopsy, depending on how you count them.
> 
> My urologist (who is brilliant, btw. has numerous impressive newspaper articles about his early research work framed in his office) told me that Arnold Palmer's prostate cancer wasn't found until he had 72 biopsies.
> 
> ...


If your doc took your prostate biopsy through your hand, he may be a quack. I believe it was the 72 biopsies that _caused_ Palmer's cancer  Glad you're home...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 4, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> If your doc took your prostate biopsy through your hand, he may be a quack. I believe it was the 72 biopsies that _caused_ Palmer's cancer  Glad you're home...


I hear ya bro.

I hate this shit and wound up in the hospital for 4 days with sepsis after a biopsy a few years ago.

AND, my Dr. tells you up front that 1 in 10,000 dies just from the biopsy.

I'll tell you what clinched my decision though. I heard him tell another patient (through the thin walls while I was waiting in an exam room), "I'm very, very sorry but your cancer has spread to your spine."

Chilling.


----------



## raratt (Jun 4, 2019)

On a lighter note; my neighbor has decided to remove the picture window on the front of his house. We're supposed to be pushing 98 for the next couple days. He is in the process of putting up cardboard over the gaping hole. I figure cardboard is about a .05 R factor. That couple is always entertaining to watch. They rented a big two person auger to put in some big maple trees a few years ago, the wife about launched into the side of the house. Those have since been cut down because they had solar installed. He is getting better putting their trailer in the back yard at least. It was a long production when they first got it. Now they use walky talkies for her to direct him, no more yelling and pointing in random directions for 15 minutes.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 4, 2019)

raratt said:


> On a lighter note; my neighbor has decided to remove the picture window on the front of his house. We're supposed to be pushing 98 for the next couple days. He is in the process of putting up cardboard over the gaping hole. I figure cardboard is about a .05 R factor. That couple is always entertaining to watch. They rented a big two person auger to put in some big maple trees a few years ago, the wife about launched into the side of the house. Those have since been cut down because they had solar installed. He is getting better putting their trailer in the back yard at least. It was a long production when they first got it. Now they use walky talkies for her to direct him, no more yelling and pointing in random directions for 15 minutes.


Hub came from towing C-141's he can back anything, anywhere, extraordinarily efficiently. It was the tradition toward the end of the Sheriff's academy the wives would be invited down to watch the husband's drive the EVOC course. Part of the course was driving in reverse. Being late, surgery ran over, I walked up to see this car doing 60 in reverse.

I immediately hollered, "Who is the idiot driving that car?" Everyone just turned and looked at me. Apparently it was my idiot.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 4, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I hear WI is having nice weather, and @420God is opening a B&B. Perhaps you guys could pop down for a quick weekend visit???


That's not right! How is it warmer in Madison than it is here? We're almost parallel to each other with a couple lakes in between

Your cash drive wasn't enough to get me to the airport.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 4, 2019)

raratt said:


> On a lighter note; my neighbor has decided to remove the picture window on the front of his house. We're supposed to be pushing 98 for the next couple days. He is in the process of putting up cardboard over the gaping hole. I figure cardboard is about a .05 R factor. That couple is always entertaining to watch. They rented a big two person auger to put in some big maple trees a few years ago, the wife about launched into the side of the house. Those have since been cut down because they had solar installed. He is getting better putting their trailer in the back yard at least. It was a long production when they first got it. Now they use walky talkies for her to direct him, no more yelling and pointing in random directions for 15 minutes.


I absolutely love watching people like that, that is high entertainment.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wish I was showing off. We've only had three days this year that it's been warm enough to wear shorts and flip flops.


You should move that ain’t right


----------



## raratt (Jun 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's not right! How is it warmer in Madison than it is here? We're almost parallel to each other with a couple lakes in between
> 
> Your cash drive wasn't enough to get me to the airport.


It's the four strands of barbed wire on the border keeping the cold from the north pole from leaking down.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 4, 2019)

raratt said:


> On a lighter note; my neighbor has decided to remove the picture window on the front of his house. We're supposed to be pushing 98 for the next couple days. He is in the process of putting up cardboard over the gaping hole. I figure cardboard is about a .05 R factor. That couple is always entertaining to watch. They rented a big two person auger to put in some big maple trees a few years ago, the wife about launched into the side of the house. Those have since been cut down because they had solar installed. He is getting better putting their trailer in the back yard at least. It was a long production when they first got it. Now they use walky talkies for her to direct him, no more yelling and pointing in random directions for 15 minutes.


People that can’t back trailers are great for a laugh.
Watching the blokes reverse road trains is a work of art


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 4, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> You should move that ain’t right


I keep trying nobody is listening to me. I'm sure I qualify for an O1 visa



raratt said:


> It's the four strands of barbed wire on the border keeping the cold from the north pole from leaking down.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 4, 2019)

I just flooded out my mud room, half my kitchen and a large area in my basement by overflowing the mud room sink. I had it running, walked away forgetting about the flat rubber drain cover in the sink, which floated over and blocked the drain. Of course I went all ADD and was doing something else completely forgetting I had water running.  There was a stream running down my basement stairs and it was raining through the floor joists all over my work bench down stairs when I noticed. FML  I did a quick vacuum to get up the heavy water of the floor, I filled a 20 gallon shop vac and a 5 gallon bucket vac twice, then I sat down to eat and smoke. Once I'm sufficiently high, and less pissed at myself, I'll go finish cleaning up. Luckily (?) the humidity has been down around 40% and I just manually kicked on my extraction fans and cranked them up, so hopefully it dries quickly down


----------



## raratt (Jun 4, 2019)

Had a casualty of the garlic harvest. You know my dad must have spent at least $8 for this in 1970, you'd think it would last longer than 49 years.

If anyone wants some garlic drop by, I think we have more than we need for this year. My daughter is bringing the grand kids over Fri so I'll task her with some braiding, I suck at it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 4, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I just flooded out my mud room, half my kitchen and a large area in my basement by overflowing the mud room sink. I had it running, walked away forgetting about the flat rubber drain cover in the sink, which floated over and blocked the drain. Of course I went all ADD and was doing something else completely forgetting I had water running.  There was a stream running down my basement stairs and it was raining through the floor joists all over my work bench down stairs when I noticed. FML  I did a quick vacuum to get up the heavy water of the floor, I filled a 20 gallon shop vac and a 5 gallon bucket vac twice, then I sat down to eat and smoke. Once I'm sufficiently high, and less pissed at myself, I'll go finish cleaning up. Luckily (?) the humidity has been down around 40% and I just manually kicked on my extraction fans and cranked them up, so hopefully it dries quickly down


Man, been there done that a few times.

The worst was in year 2000. We were the renters of a badass brand new house on a golf course, my buddy was staying there. I had a 10 light setup upstairs, we were ballin’ lol.

The bathroom up there had 2 garbage cans we fed the plants out of. My buddy turned on the water to fill and ended up taking a fucking long ass nap. It caused some major damage. It flooded most of the upstairs and then washed away all the texture on the walls as it made its way downstairs. I fixed the drywall and texture but the 2nd story subfloor was fucking jacked. Woops.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 4, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Is he a millennial?


No.. but I am.

He also is supposed to have almost twice the amount of maintenance experience as I do but he's constantly calling me for help and advice.

He called on me so much he actually got chewed out by our manager about it. He's the reason I was 1 day behind on my last make ready because I had to help him so much. He didn't get fired today but he did get a major ass chewing.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 4, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


> No.. but I am.
> 
> He also is supposed to have almost twice the amount of maintenance experience as I do but he's constantly calling me for help and advice.
> 
> He called on me so much he actually got chewed out by our manager about it. He's the reason I was 1 day behind on my last make ready because I had to help him so much. He didn't get fired today but he did get a major ass chewing.


Hopefully they put him on probation and monetarily sanctioned him in some way.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 4, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Hopefully they put him on probation and monetarily sanctioned him in some way.


I'm just glad he only came by to "help" and doesn't actually work at my complex. Also, the grounds at his complex look like shit. Knee high weeds, over grown rock islands and he butchered the trees when he pruned them.


----------



## lokie (Jun 4, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


> No.. but I am.
> 
> He also is supposed to have almost twice the amount of maintenance experience as I do but he's constantly calling me for help and advice.
> 
> He called on me so much he actually got chewed out by our manager about it. He's the reason I was 1 day behind on my last make ready because I had to help him so much. He didn't get fired today but he did get a major ass chewing.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 4, 2019)

lokie said:


>


The sad thing is I like the guy. He's a nice guy and everything he's just not much of a maintenance man.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 4, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


> The sad thing is I like the guy. He's a nice guy and everything he's just not much of a maintenance man.


Sounds like a high-maintenance maintenance man


----------



## lokie (Jun 4, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


> The sad thing is I like the guy. He's a nice guy and everything he's just not much of a maintenance man.


Sadly there are too many similar to that.
I have worked with folks that, as nice as they were, did not have a clue that they were the weakest link.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 4, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Sounds like a high-maintenance maintenance man



And BW is just a _high_ maintenance man


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Jun 4, 2019)

Had to hang some shade cloth in the backyard for a bbq I’m having this weekend.. and it comes in handy for my girls so they don’t get to hot.. It hit 92 degrees today in San Jose


----------



## raratt (Jun 4, 2019)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> Had to hang some shade cloth in the backyard for a bbq I’m having this weekend.. and it comes in handy for my girls so they don’t get to hot.. It hit 92 degrees today in San JoseView attachment 4345107


I'll see your 92, and raise you 5 degrees...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 4, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> And BW is just a _high_ maintenance man


I've bought a couple of new pipes and a double bowl for my hookah recently.  My friend has been inviting me over to smoke with him because he's been getting a bunch of free weed lately but it's crap. But he's afraid to smoke any of mine after he saw what it did to a friend of ours. That was some funny shit.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Jun 4, 2019)

raratt said:


> I'll see your 92, and raise you 5 degrees...


Lmao I might buy a house in Sac in the next couple years and not looking forward to that heat..shiiiit


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 4, 2019)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> Had to hang some shade cloth in the backyard for a bbq I’m having this weekend.. and it comes in handy for my girls so they don’t get to hot.. It hit 92 degrees today in San JoseView attachment 4345107


100 close to Paso Robles


----------



## raratt (Jun 4, 2019)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> Lmao I might buy a house in Sac in the next couple years and not looking forward to that heat..shiiiit


Well, the delta breeze hits them before us, and typically they are a few degrees cooler. If you go up into the north end of the valley it gets stupid hot. Prices are a lot better there than anywhere near the bay though.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 4, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


> I've bought a couple of new pipes and a double bowl for my hookah recently.  My friend has been inviting me over to smoke with him because he's been getting a bunch of free weed lately but it's crap. But he's afraid to smoke any of mine after he saw what it did to a friend of ours. That was some funny shit.


Watching people green out never gets old


----------



## raratt (Jun 4, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> 100 close to Paso Robles


Sounds like a reason to escape to Pismo...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 4, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> 100 close to Paso Robles


 The A/C works; just tested


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 4, 2019)

raratt said:


> Sounds like a reason to escape to Pismo...


Nah, every asshole from the Valley shows up there, with the dune riders. Cayucos, sssshh


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Jun 4, 2019)

raratt said:


> Well, the delta breeze hits them before us, and typically they are a few degrees cooler. If you go up into the north end of the valley it gets stupid hot. Prices are a lot better there than anywhere near the bay though.


I would move next to the UPS hub so I don’t have to deal with a shit load of traffic on my way to work. I hear traffic in and around Sac is horrible because of the cheap prices for houses


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 4, 2019)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> Lmao I might buy a house in Sac in the next couple years and not looking forward to that heat..shiiiit


Yeah dude, it took me a while to get used to it.
I went from San Ho, to cold ass Salinas, to Stockton! Hot as fuck stockton. I had to seal up my growrooms and rock the AC when I moved there. Never had to rock an AC before. Probably should have back during the san Jose summers but we got away with it. If you don’t rock the AC in your growrooms up here in the north state at least during the summer allz you’ll grow is boo-boo


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 4, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah dude, it took me a while to get used to it.
> I went from San Ho, to cold ass Salinas, to Stockton! Hot as fuck stockton. I had to seal up my growrooms and rock the AC when I moved there. Never had to rock an AC before. Probably should have back during the san Jose summers but we got away with it. If you don’t rock the AC in your growrooms up here in the north state at least during the summer allz you’ll grow is boo-boo


Lol I lived in S'vale; had no a/c.

Moved to Modesto and thanked God Above for swamp coolers

Didn't have the cold coastal bit of the experience


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 4, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> The A/C works; just tested


I resist as long as I can, once I weaken it will be on til October. Plus my rates are in the highest range, thanks PG&E


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 4, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Watching people green out never gets old


Especially when they are nick named "Snoop" and constantly talk about how good their shit is.


----------



## too larry (Jun 4, 2019)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> Had to hang some shade cloth in the backyard for a bbq I’m having this weekend.. and it comes in handy for my girls so they don’t get to hot.. It hit 92 degrees today in San JoseView attachment 4345107


If it's not 90F by 0900, I know it's going to be a reasonable day. Haven't had one of those in a couple of weeks now.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 4, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I resist as long as I can, once I weaken it will be on til October. Plus my rates are in the highest range, thanks PG&E


Fuckin PG&E!

Have you ran the rate simulator on their website? See if either ETOUA or B is more better for you?


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Jun 4, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah dude, it took me a while to get used to it.
> I went from San Ho, to cold ass Salinas, to Stockton! Hot as fuck stockton. I had to seal up my growrooms and rock the AC when I moved there. Never had to rock an AC before. Probably should have back during the san Jose summers but we got away with it. If you don’t rock the AC in your growrooms up here in the north state at least during the summer allz you’ll grow is boo-boo


Yea that Stockton heat is no joke. I had to play a football game out there in 112 degree heat  
I HAVE to grow with an AC or swamp cooler when I flower in San Jo..Especially in the summer..in Veg I just add humidifiers and it’s all good


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 4, 2019)

or Cambria, San Simion, Fernwood Inn Big Sur.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 4, 2019)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> Yea that Stockton heat is no joke. I had to play a football game out there in 112 degree heat
> I HAVE to grow with an AC or swamp cooler when I flower in San Jo..Especially in the summer..in Veg I just add humidifiers and it’s all good


Yeah, it’s been quite a while since i was growing there. Like i said we got away with it, but that was back up until like 1995 lol. Way different game back then  i was growing big bud lol. It didn’t matter.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 4, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> or Cambria, San Simion, Fernwood Inn Big Sur.


Fuckin Salinas!
Def no AC needed there. Indoor, in a ventilated room, it’s time to chop when you start seeing budrot lol. That fog rolls in there and humidity shoots up. But other than that, i absolutely killed it in that town.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 4, 2019)

got paid mfers.. took a fat deuce thinking about that toilet curios2garden bought. wanting to break that mfer in and leave skid marks. added another $200 to the car so $224 down. gotta pay bills with the rest. it's a start but give it some time it will get there. figure if i pay the bills now i aint gotta worry until next month. i owe my dad some money anyways he said he was gonna pay for my share of the rent but fuck that im big boy


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 4, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> got paid mfers.. *took a fat deuce thinking about that toilet curios2garden bought. wanting to break that mfer in and leave skid marks.* added another $200 to the car so $224 down. gotta pay bills with the rest. it's a start but give it some time it will get there. figure if i pay the bills now i aint gotta worry until next month. i owe my dad some money anyways he said he was gonna pay for my share of the rent but fuck that im big boy


That is so sweet


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 4, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> That is so sweet


i ALWAYS leave my mark!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 4, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuckin PG&E!
> 
> Have you ran the rate simulator on their website? See if either ETOUA or B is more better for you?


I'll check, thanks. Problem is I have my mom in a granny cabin and at 90 she's not too attentive to my check book; too cold turn on the heat, too warm turn on the AC lol


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 4, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> i ALWAYS leave my mark!


They have an App for that.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 4, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I'll check, thanks. Problem is I have my mom in a granny cabin and at 90 she's not too attentive to my check book; too cold turn on the heat, too warm turn on the AC lol


Yeah check it bro. It’s hella easy once you register.
Lemme know i’m curious as hell now. It’s amazing to me how many people aren’t aware how much money they can be saving by being on the right plan. Especially people who grow indoor.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 4, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I'll check, thanks. Problem is I have my mom in a granny cabin and at 90 she's not too attentive to my check book; too cold turn on the heat, too warm turn on the AC lol


She should turn both on Full and let'm duke it out


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 4, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> They have an App for that.
> View attachment 4345141


crApp


----------



## raratt (Jun 4, 2019)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> I would move next to the UPS hub so I don’t have to deal with a shit load of traffic on my way to work. I hear traffic in and around Sac is horrible because of the cheap prices for houses


I would drive in Sac any day over driving in the bay hands down. There are some stupid on ramps, like from 50/99 to 5, but people will let you in when you try to merge.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 4, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> She should turn both on Full and let'm duke it out


It will just pop the breaker; I did think ahead and put it on 35Amp service. It was so gratifying to tell her to stop running everything at the same time ; after multiple pops her 1st 2 months she's kinda gotten the idea


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 4, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> It will just pop the breaker; I did think ahead and put it on 35Amp service. It was so gratifying to tell her to stop running everything at the same time ; after multiple pops her 1st 2 months she's *kinda *gotten the idea


love the adverb


----------



## raratt (Jun 4, 2019)

With all this AC talk I think I'll duck in to the grow room real quick to see where my temps are at, lights have been out since 1 PM.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 4, 2019)

raratt said:


> I would drive in Sac any day over driving in the bay hands down. There are some stupid on ramps, like from 50/99 to 5, but people will let you in when you try to merge.


It was pretty bad in Sac yesterday morning. Both ways? Why i dunno. But yeah def not like commuting around the bay area. I def don’t miss that shit!
I brought the jet sled down to my guy down in stockton to have a new canopy made. Re-wrap the seats and new carpet. $4400.

I had finally grabbed the boat out of storage(brought them there the day they lifted the evacuation)friday and cleaned the boat over the weekend and it had way more burns than I thought. I’ll deal with the pontoon boat next.


----------



## too larry (Jun 4, 2019)

raratt said:


> With all this AC talk I think I'll duck in to the grow room real quick to see where my temps are at, lights have been out since 1 PM.


Weatherunderground tells me my grow room is 87F with 55% humidity.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 4, 2019)

too larry said:


> Weatherunderground tells me my grow room is 87F with 55% humidity.


----------



## raratt (Jun 4, 2019)

raratt said:


> With all this AC talk I think I'll duck in to the grow room real quick to see where my temps are at, lights have been out since 1 PM.


[email protected]:30, I'm good. My electric bill....TBD


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 4, 2019)

Babies in bloom


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 4, 2019)

raratt said:


> [email protected]:30, I'm good. My electric bill....TBD


you just KNOW that'll translate to "Too Bamn Dad"


----------



## raratt (Jun 4, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> you just KNOW that'll translate to "Too Bamn Dad"


I'm a po MF, they give me a bit of a break.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Jun 4, 2019)

too larry said:


> Weatherunderground tells me my grow room is 87F with 55% humidity.


God damn hopefully you’re vegging


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 4, 2019)

Man with the day I had I just wanted to sit down and have a couple White Russians, I haven't had a drink in probably 2 months. No Kaluha, no vodka . I ended up making a Not Qwhite Russian with Moonshine and coffee syrup. It's meh, but it's doing the job. Got a big piece of red velvet cake I'm having for dinner, yeah its that kind of day.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 4, 2019)

cannabineer said:


>


Yeah it's begun. They said we hit 97. My pool pad just hit 97 now. When last I looked we were at 107. That's when my swamp cooler's pump died. After that I was busy. 

Edited to add: Almost forgot, my pool temp is 99, so yes we were a tad warmer than 97.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 4, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah it's begun. They said we hit 97. My pool pad just hit 97 now. When last I looked we were at 107. That's when* my swamp cooler's pump died*. After that I was busy.


Fuuuuck


----------



## lokie (Jun 4, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Man with the day I had I just wanted to sit down and have a couple White Russians, I haven't had a drink in probably 2 months. No Kaluha, no vodka . I ended up making a *Not Qwhite Russian with Moonshine and coffee syrup.* It's meh, but it's doing the job. Got a big piece of red velvet cake I'm having for dinner, yeah its that kind of day.



That sounds as distasteful, tasteless and awful as vodka and rootbeer.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 4, 2019)

lokie said:


> That sounds as distasteful, tasteless and awful as vodka and rootbeer.


However as an alcohol delivery vehicle (prime directive y'know)


----------



## too larry (Jun 4, 2019)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> God damn hopefully you’re vegging


My length of day is 14 hours 1 minutes. Individual results vary.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 4, 2019)

Its going down tonight


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 5, 2019)

getting creeped out. hearing noises in the backyard. last night my dog was barking cause someone was in our backyard or making noise and i could hear someone walking outside. not sure if that was a stray cat or what though shit creepy af


----------



## jungle666 (Jun 5, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> getting creeped out. hearing noises in the backyard. last night my dog was barking cause someone was in our backyard or making noise and i could hear someone walking outside. not sure if that was a stray cat or what though shit creepy af


Didn’t you go out and have a look


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 5, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> getting creeped out. hearing noises in the backyard.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 5, 2019)

Going through some old books that my dad gave me and I found cash folded up in one of them. I'm Rich!  I like the one dollar coin more than the bill.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 5, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Going through some old books that my dad gave me and I found cash folded up in one of them. I'm Rich!  I like the one dollar coin more than the bill.
> 
> View attachment 4345381 View attachment 4345382 View attachment 4345383 View attachment 4345384
> View attachment 4345385 View attachment 4345386


Was your Dad an international man of mystery? Where is the coin, could be important?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 5, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Was your Dad an international man of mystery? Where is the coin, could be important?


I wish, he was a brick layer before he retired. My parents used to travel a lot. I don't remember them ever talking about going to Russia. There wasn't coins in the book. I meant the coins that we have now compared to the old $1 bill. We have a loonie and toonie for our $1 and $2 coins.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wish, he was a brick layer before he retired. My parents used to travel a lot. I don't remember them ever talking about going to Russia. There wasn't coins in the book. I meant the coins that we have now compared to the old $1 bill. We have a loonie and toonie for our $1 and $2 coins.
> 
> View attachment 4345404 View attachment 4345405


Back of the loonie seems to have a polar bear @cannabineer 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 5, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wish, he was a brick layer before he retired. My parents used to travel a lot. I don't remember them ever talking about going to Russia. There wasn't coins in the book. I meant the coins that we have now compared to the old $1 bill. We have a loonie and toonie for our $1 and $2 coins.
> 
> View attachment 4345404 View attachment 4345405


Hmmm, bricklayer, travels alot. Good cover. I've seen those toonie coins, very cool I like the precision workmanship required to bi-metal them. I have a 25 cent one I actually got as change. I rub it between my fingers alot, you know to send good vibes for US/Canada relations. I'm spiritual like that


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Back of the loonie seems to have a polar bear @cannabineer
> Thanks for sharing


Lol straight as a $2 bear


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 5, 2019)

whoa, I just realized my toonie is a $2 coin! I made money on that deal


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 5, 2019)

Morning everyone........yeah we are a little soggy down here today, yesterday we got 2" of rain from that squal that was in the gulf, it's still here but heading to the east, so people of Houston and east be prepared it's coming your way. Houston was getting hit this morning, so beware.....

it will hit 88F here today, but we are expect by the weekend to hit the century make, estimates in my area 102F with humidity......ugh...glad i freshened up the a/c unit in the bedroom for the wife so she comfortable.....

Coffee is hot and ready to go......gonna ck the gardens to make sure everything survived....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 5, 2019)

Master Chef Junior was a beast last night, smh to those kids who can cook like that at 8yrs old, can we say a job for the rest of his life......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Back of the loonie seems to have a polar bear @cannabineer
> Thanks for sharing


there's a toonie with a better polar bear. I probably have one somewhere.



Singlemalt said:


> whoa, I just realized my toonie is a $2 coin! I made money on that deal


It's only worth 25 cents American. 

I found two more bills. Dominican here I come.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Back of the loonie seems to have a polar bear @cannabineer
> Thanks for sharing


Found one that has the single polar bear.


----------



## raratt (Jun 5, 2019)

It is actually humid here compared to the usual, 63% @ 80 degrees. Neighbor is dressed for it in his shorts, midriff t -shirt and red terry cloth sweat band. I admit, I tried to snipe a pic yesterday when his matching red undies were hanging out so I could show the correct way to put together an outfit. Sprinklers are set to auto now for the foreseeable future.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 5, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Found one that has the single polar bear.
> 
> View attachment 4345431


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> ...snip..


White wine FTW!!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> White wine FTW!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 5, 2019)

everyone showing off money and i'm over her like:


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 5, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> everyone showing off money and i'm over her like:
> View attachment 4345449


I don't think I could buy paper plates with any of those bills. I'm giving them back to my dad. He's old and didn't remember putting money in the books. Next time I'm at their place I'm raiding his bookshelf!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 5, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't think I could buy paper plates with any of those bills. I'm giving them back to my dad. He's old and didn't remember putting money in the books. Next time I'm at their place I'm raiding his bookshelf!


pack of 50 is only a $1 where i'm at......so i'm pretty sure you'd be able to buy them pretty easily...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 5, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> pack of 50 is only a $1 where i'm at......so i'm pretty sure you'd be able to buy them pretty easily...


could use the German money on any that are Marked down


----------



## raratt (Jun 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> could use the German money on any that are Marked down


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> could use the German money on any that are Marked down


i've used pesos before.......long story...lol


----------



## raratt (Jun 5, 2019)

AND...the sprinkler timer is done. It is rather old. Guess I'll have to get off my butt and turn them on manually until the new one gets here.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 5, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> i've used pesos before.......long story...lol


Now just think; if you'd had some German cash along you wouldn't have had to peso much


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Now just think; if you'd had some German cash along you wouldn't have had to peso much


like what you did there my friend...lol.....i really didn't peso so much for them...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 5, 2019)

well outside garden looks good, lets ck the inside one......see how the space tomato looks.....might grab a couple snaps.....while i'm in there..


----------



## raratt (Jun 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Now just think; if you'd had some German cash along you wouldn't have had to peso much


That would make him a marked man.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> That would make him a marked man.


Francly that makes cents


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 5, 2019)

Found another. I think that's all of it. This one from the Czech Republic worth about 25 cents Canadian. Now I want to know why he was saving all these. I didn't think he collects anything other than nuts and bolts.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 5, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Found another. I think that's all of it. This one from the Czech Republic worth about 25 cents Canadian. *Now I want to know why he was saving all these*. I didn't think he collects anything other than nuts and bolts.
> 
> View attachment 4345471 View attachment 4345472


Prolly, the novelty value. It's fun to look at other countries money, esp. since we can't normally look up their drawers. I have a $5 and a $20 Singaporean bill that I can't yet recall how I got them


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Found another. I think that's all of it. This one from the Czech Republic worth about 25 cents Canadian. Now I want to know why he was saving all these. I didn't think he collects anything other than nuts and bolts.
> 
> View attachment 4345471 View attachment 4345472


They are lovely to look at and possibly hold happy memories for him? Ask him it could be an interesting discussion. You should post these to Tangie's currency thread: https://www.rollitup.org/t/your-money-is-ugly.961087/page-4#post-14194000


----------



## raratt (Jun 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Francly that makes cents


It is riyal-ity. Baht it depends on who you ask.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> It is riyal-ity. Baht it depends on who you ask.


I could a baht that for a dollar. I rupee the day. I will treat my shekel shock by becoming a philosophical sort, perhaps a Yen Buddhist.


----------



## raratt (Jun 5, 2019)

Freddie Krugerr-and the rest of the characters on Elm street Won accolades from their followers.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I could a baht that for a dollar. I rupee the day. I will treat my shekel shock by becoming a philosophical sort, perhaps a Yen Buddhist.


LOL


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> They are lovely to look at and possibly hold happy memories for him? Ask him it could be an interesting discussion. You should post these to Tangie's currency thread: https://www.rollitup.org/t/your-money-is-ugly.961087/page-4#post-14194000


I was thinking the same thing. He's not a talker so this could be an opening for us to spend time together I'd love to know the story behind this. My mom confirmed they've never been to Russia before or after the collapse of the Soviet Union so I'm really curious about that one.

I'll add them to that thread.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 5, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Prolly, the novelty value. It's fun to look at other countries money, esp. since we can't normally look up their drawers. I have a $5 and a $20 Singaporean bill that I can't yet recall how I got them


In books from your dad?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 5, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> In books from your dad?


I'm thinking years ago your Dad told you if you read books it can make you rich.
Were you a good student??


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 5, 2019)

Re-potted my orchid.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 5, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't think I could buy paper plates with any of those bills. I'm giving them back to my dad. He's old and didn't remember putting money in the books. Next time I'm at their place I'm raiding his bookshelf!


I had a distant cousin find around $70,000 in cash and a pile of old stocks in his father's house when he passed away. They always thought he was broke because he went to the casinos often, but they said when they started to clean out the house they found every book in the house and ever file in his office was stuffed with cash and stock purchases. He never told anyone about it.


----------



## raratt (Jun 5, 2019)

Washed the walls and ceiling in our front bathroom this afternoon. I think I'm pretty much done for the day. The older I get the less I like climbing on a step stool or ladder.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 5, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> I'm thinking years ago your Dad told you if you read books it can make you rich.
> Were you a good student??


I was a pretty good student and got my love of reading from my dad. All these books that he was getting rid of... the outsiders, lord of the flies, the adventures of huckleberry finn, great expectations and dozens more were books that he would read to us when we were little. 

He never told me books would make me rich, he always told me that I will find a good paying job if I went to university. He was wrong.  If I knew then what I know now, I would have been a mixologist or a waitress in a nightclub. 



WeedFreak78 said:


> I had a distant cousin find around $70,000 in cash and a pile of old stocks in his father's house when he passed away. They always thought he was broke because he went to the casinos often, but they said when they started to clean out the house they found every book in the house and ever file in his office was stuffed with cash and stock purchases. He never told anyone about it.


That would be nice. My dad is insanely cheap and controls the money so there may be cash squirreled away somewhere. I'll never know 'cause they're going to live forever.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 5, 2019)

My Dewalt cordless drill died today. It's gotta be 10+years old. I marked the batteries when I bought them and the newest one I have for it says Oct 2010 and that was a couple years after my father bought it. It was a replacement for the one we burned out halfway through building our garage, definitely got our moneys worth out of it. I'm debating buying a multi piece tool kit with a drill, impact driver, reciprocating saw, circular saw, grinder, vibratory cutter and 3 batteries, but the $500 price is kinda hard to swallow. It'd be nice to not have to drag cords around for quick jobs though. It's $200 for just a drill and 2 batteries so I'm getting a lot for another $300, but that's still another $300.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 5, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Prolly, the novelty value. It's fun to look at other countries money, esp. since we can't normally look up their drawers. I have a $5 and a $20 Singaporean bill that I can't yet recall how I got them


One cool thing about busking is that I have currency from most major countries. Most of it is worthless, but it sure is pretty. One day I'll organize it and make a scrap book or something...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 5, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> In books from your dad?


LOL, no dad didn't read books; just flight manuals and magazines. The bills I acquired on my own somehow. In fact the only thing I've found unexpectedly was mine originally; $40 American in an old jacket of mine way back in the closet for 20 yrs


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, no dad didn't read books; just flight manuals and magazines. The bills I acquired on my own somehow. In fact the only thing I've found unexpectedly was mine originally; $40 American in an old jacket of mine way back in the closet for 20 yrs


LOL I figured your dad's magazines only had pictures in them


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I figured your dad's magazines only had pictures in them


Yeah, all sorts. He'd get interested in shit outta the clear blue. I was around 12 and he brings home some boat magazines and for the next year and a half he had subs to around 5 or 6 boat mags. Mom and sis don't know whats up, but I do. Soon the topic of boats starts cropping up in casual convos around the house. LOL, the fucker wants a boat!! The hell does a city born and bred guido want a boat for? You must understand, the only, absolutely only thing he was truly interested was planes,jets and flying and that was his job. He finally lost interest when he realized he'd also have to buy a truck/ trailer and figure someplace to keep it out of the weather. His boat was gonna get mighty expensive


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, all sorts. He'd get interested in shit outta the clear blue. I was around 12 and he brings home some boat magazines and for the next year and a half he had subs to around 5 or 6 boat mags. Mom and sis don't know whats up, but I do. Soon the topic of boats starts cropping up in casual convos around the house. LOL, the fucker wants a boat!! The hell does a city born and bred guido want a boat for? You must understand, the only, absolutely only thing he was truly interested was planes,jets and flying and that was his job. He finally lost interest when he realized he'd also have to buy a truck/ trailer and figure someplace to keep it out of the weather. His boat was gonna get mighty expensive


Boat prices pale in comparison to things with wings


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Boat prices pale in comparison to things with wings


Master class: boats with wings


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Boat prices pale in comparison to things with wings


True, but he disliked small planes, mainly because there were too many around. He could have afforded one, but he was a "professional" and hated the fact that anyone could get a plane and operate it, just like a car. I suppose he was correct that most air accidents were caused by private owners. Remember Bob Yeakel of Yeakel Bros multiple car dealerships? He crashed a Piper Comanche on I think the Pomona Fwy(maybe San Gabriel Fwy) in 1960, killed all 5 on the plane and a driver on the Fwy. Dad just says "See", fuckin amatuers


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 5, 2019)

neck is killing me today. making the puzzle on the floor with no chair or table was a bad idea. gonna try and put it on my computer desk later on today hopefully my dog didn't mess anything up while i was gone. semi easy day of work tomorrow should be done fairly early. friday gonna take long for sure. 3 more sunflowers gonna get chopped tomorrow and 2 more in about 1-2 days after. nothing new on my cannabis grow probably will sprout in 2-3 more days. gotta wash clothes and just get started on this puzzle hopefully i can finish by sunday.


----------



## grilledcheese101 (Jun 5, 2019)

Blew an adjustable coilover out on my mitsubishi the other day, lucky to be alive let alone not crash. Fucker seperated at the tophat and luckily lodged into the strut tower. Old girl still limped me all the way home.

Today i put another set of fronts in. Not much cussing or swearing either. Feels good to get my hand greasy every now and then after being outa the trade for so long.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> True, but he disliked small planes, mainly because there were too many around. He could have afforded one, but he was a "professional" and hated the fact that anyone could get a plane and operate it, just like a car. I suppose he was correct that most air accidents were caused by private owners. Remember Bob Yeakel of Yeakel Bros multiple car dealerships? He crashed a Piper Comanche on I think the Pomona Fwy(maybe San Gabriel Fwy) in 1960, killed all 5 on the plane and a driver on the Fwy. Dad just says "See", fuckin amatuers


I remember Sunday was when all the amateurs took to the air. I can't tell you how many guys got P-51s and crashed them, too much airplane, not enough training and experience.


----------



## raratt (Jun 5, 2019)

I guess there is a right side temperature door in my car that chooses AC or heater because I am only getting AC on the drivers side. I figured the AC would need charged sometime (it requires some strange new synthetic coolant, not R134) but I didn't expect this. I'll be damned if I can find a diagram online of the actuators for it.
Cleaning out the fridge I noticed the brats I thawed out, so I'm smoking them now. Brilliant idea on the hottest day of the year so far. I wonder if I could make stoner brats by soaking some buds in water to make them smoke when they are put on the coals. The neighborhood would smell lovely...lol.


----------



## raratt (Jun 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> P-51s


That is one sexy lady.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Master class: boats with wings


Pan Am Clippers


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> That is one sexy lady.


They were until some idiot plumber or doctor turned them into a modern metal sculpture, sigh.

I preferred the P-38 Lightening


----------



## grilledcheese101 (Jun 5, 2019)

Yup my mitsu has same problem some days lol. Switch the settings back n forth a few times and see if theres qny difference. I went a whole summer with heat blowing on my feet. That was fkd.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> ...........snip.....
> Cleaning out the fridge *I noticed the brats I thawed out, so I'm smoking them now.* Brilliant idea on the hottest day of the year so far. I wonder if I could make stoner brats by soaking some buds in water to make them smoke when they are put on the coals. The neighborhood would smell lovely...lol.


Schwag or top shelf?


----------



## raratt (Jun 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Schwag or top shelf?


Johnsonville, your call.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> Johnsonville, your call.


LOL it's always a function of how high I am. But I prefer them to Hillshire Farms.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> Johnsonville, your call.


LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 5, 2019)

grilledcheese101 said:


> Yup my mitsu has same problem some days lol. Switch the settings back n forth a few times and see if theres qny difference. I went a whole summer with heat blowing on my feet. That was fkd.


HELLO deep sock NEW pretty old MEMBER ymmv


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> HELLO deep sock NEW pretty old MEMBER ymmv


Yeah for me the jury is out on that one ::shrug::


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah for me the jury is out on that one ::shrug::


Indeed. On the one hand there is the fascinating outsider who, after some comms-sync issues, turns out to be an asset and a joy to the local community. 
But then there's (impulse to scratch self with a long-handled bristle brush)
(been scratching a lot lately)


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Indeed. On the one hand there is the fascinating outsider who, after some comms-sync issues, turns out to be an asset and a joy to the local community.
> But then there's (impulse to scratch self with a long-handled bristle brush)
> (been scratching a lot lately)


Here I thought it was the mosquitos. If you check the Beautiful thread I think we have confirmation on the sock's identity.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Here I thought it was the mosquitos. If you check the Beautiful thread I think we have confirmation on the sock's identity.


 Oh man just connected the dots


----------



## raratt (Jun 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> They were until some idiot plumber or doctor turned them into a modern metal sculpture, sigh.
> 
> I preferred the P-38 Lightening


That's my third favorite, #1 Mustang, #2 Corsair, #3 P-38.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> That's my third favorite, #1 Mustang, #2 Corsair, #3 P-38.


For me, this







~smooth muscle action~


----------



## raratt (Jun 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> For me, this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is one on a stand in front of one of the buildings on Edwards, I forget which building. Danish F-104?


----------



## raratt (Jun 5, 2019)

In that era I always thought this one was cool, The SR is a given, but I worked on it...so...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> In that era I always thought this one was cool, The SR is a given, but I worked on it...so...


One died by F-104; sad irony


----------



## grilledcheese101 (Jun 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> HELLO deep sock NEW pretty old MEMBER ymmv



Wat??


----------



## grilledcheese101 (Jun 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Here I thought it was the mosquitos. If you check the Beautiful thread I think we have confirmation on the sock's identity.


You guys are so weird. Ive had plenty of posts and have entered giveaways, sent out my mailing adress and full name. I have somewhat of a life so excuse me but, dont really understand alot of what your saying... i get the "sock account" part but confirming my identity? You feeling ok?


----------



## grilledcheese101 (Jun 5, 2019)

Imagine having 43k posts on riu. Boy i hope your the owner


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2019)

grilledcheese101 said:


> You guys are so weird. Ive had plenty of posts and have entered giveaways, sent out my mailing adress and full name. I have somewhat of a life so excuse me but, dont really understand alot of what your saying... i get the "sock account" part but confirming my identity? You feeling ok?


So you're the sock hmmm?



grilledcheese101 said:


> Imagine having 43k posts on riu. Boy i hope your the owner


*you're


----------



## grilledcheese101 (Jun 5, 2019)

Ya i like socks


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 5, 2019)

So sensitive


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> So sensitive View attachment 4345694


LOL, brutal


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 5, 2019)

I didn’t want to have to bring out my Barry Morgan from Morgan’s world of organs pic but my hand was forced


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 5, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I didn’t want to have to bring out my Barry Morgan from Morgan’s world of organs pic but my hand was forced


Aussies will get lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Aussies will get lol


Yeah, I'm not Aussie, can you break it down, please?


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 5, 2019)

He’s an Aussie comedian that did a skit and in it people would be having a whinge. He would roll past on roller skates or on his organ making faces like that in ridiculous costumes in the back ground. Trying to find footage


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 5, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wish, he was a brick layer before he retired. My parents used to travel a lot. I don't remember them ever talking about going to Russia. There wasn't coins in the book. I meant the coins that we have now compared to the old $1 bill. We have a loonie and toonie for our $1 and $2 coins.
> 
> View attachment 4345404 View attachment 4345405


Looking at your old money pics jogged an old memory from the deepest depths of my brain that I had forgotten about for years. It was my very first smuggling experience.

My dad and I were coin collectors from around 1962-63 forward.

And we had relatives in Nova Scotia and Toronto that we would visit on summer vacations.

In 1967, it was the 100th anniversary of the dominion up there and the Canadian mint offered special proof sets that included a $20 gold piece.

But it was illegal to leave the country with them and I think they threatened jail and fines over these gold pieces.

So my dad ordered 5 of the proof sets through our relatives and mailed them home, minus the five $20 gold pieces. (He didn't want to cross the border with the Royal Mint presentation cases.)

He decided that he wouldn't risk the gold pieces being discovered in the mail and siezed, so he had them buried in a suitcase.

For miles, on the way to the border, my dad kept briefing my Mom and I on how to 'act normal' when we crossed the border with the 5 illegal to import gold pieces (as though they were heroin or something). I wish I had a tape of our 'instructions'. Lol.

Long story short, there was zero trouble at the border, we were just a vacationing family after all. And my dad bragged for 50 miles non stop on the other side about how brilliant his idea was after we made it through, lol.

He did sell all 5 of them at a handsome profit for the times and told that story for years how he had to 'coach' us to get them through. He admitted later he sold them all to avoid getting caught with them, even though the odds of getting caught were like 10 million to one.

 
I wish he would have kept one, worth like a $1000 today, he got like $100 each for them, Lol.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 5, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> He’s an Aussie comedian that did a skit and in it people would be having a whinge. He would roll past on roller skates or on his organ making faces like that in ridiculous costumes in the back ground. Trying to find footage


Just google him, there are a bunch of his vids and "Spicks and Specks"


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 5, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Just google him, there are a bunch of his vids and "Spicks and Specks"


I just couldn’t find the skit meh.
If you want to watch a classic Aussie show give “Spicks and Specks” a watch. No budget because the ABC (tv channel) is government funded but cool show nonetheless


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 6, 2019)

Got some fresh beans the ones at the top of the pic are freebies. Didn’t want autos for freebies but meh free is cheap. Wait the 3 “Green crack”aren’t autos but I have 5 Humboldt “Green Crack” coming as well. I’ll grow both together and have a crack off. I ordered more but they haven’t arrived sent them an email asking why? all I’m getting is


----------



## lokie (Jun 6, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Looking at your old money pics jogged an old memory from the deepest depths of my brain that I had forgotten about for years. It was my very first smuggling experience.
> 
> My dad and I were coin collectors from around 1962-63 forward.
> 
> ...





















What views did your dad have on other rebel activities?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 6, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Looking at your old money pics jogged an old memory from the deepest depths of my brain that I had forgotten about for years. It was my very first smuggling experience.
> 
> My dad and I were coin collectors from around 1962-63 forward.
> 
> ...


Love the detail in the that coin. Great smuggling story.  I wonder if you could get in trouble in the US over a Canadian gold coin? The Canadian Mint is painting their collector coins now which looks cheap IMO


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 6, 2019)

Mammoth going strong


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 6, 2019)

Yesterday, dude from Washington traveling with the youngun’s , dashboard grow


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 6, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> Yesterday, dude from Washington traveling with the youngun’s , dashboard growView attachment 4345850


Did he have the windows open?
If not it seems like it might get awful hot if parked sitting there.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 6, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> Yesterday, dude from Washington traveling with the youngun’s , dashboard growView attachment 4345850


Auto flowers surely


----------



## raratt (Jun 6, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> Yesterday, dude from Washington traveling with the youngun’s , dashboard growView attachment 4345850


They would be baked in about 30 mins around here, and not in a good way. Mornin all.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 6, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Auto flowers surely


Lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 6, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> He’s an Aussie comedian that did a skit and in it people would be having a whinge. He would roll past on roller skates or on his organ making faces like that in ridiculous costumes in the back ground. Trying to find footage


"rolling past on his organ" is a bracing mental image


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 6, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Did he have the windows open?
> If not it seems like it might get awful hot if parked sitting there.


This might be one of the vanguard of brave young gene wranglers exploring the envelope of awesome that is Stress Weed


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 6, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Auto flowers surely


Lol’d


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 6, 2019)

Went out to go food shopping and decided to go to the car wash, my normally red car was yellow from the pollen. On the way to the supermarket I stopped at home depot to look at drills and ended up buying the 7 tool kit.





$610 with some additional blades.... Ouch! Then I got a call looking for an Oz and when I dropped it off I ran into an old acquaintance who started bitching about the schwag he gets. I told him to hit me up when he's looking. I really need to start carrying samples when I go out. I'd be nice to find a couple regulars to replace the ones I've lost. And here I am thinking I might be able to stop growing for a couple months. Then I hit McDs for nuggets and fries, hopefully it wasn't a mistake, I haven't smoked all day and my crohns is really flaring up. IDK what I'd do without weed...


----------



## raratt (Jun 6, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Went out to go food shopping and decided to go to the car wash, my normally red car was yellow from the pollen. On the way to the supermarket I stopped at home depot to look at drills and ended up buying the 7 tool kit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, I picked up a little (4") battery powered circular saw for cheap. It works great for little jobs and easier to use in smaller places then the Skil I have.


----------



## too larry (Jun 6, 2019)

I woke up this morning married to a 66 year old woman. Has that ever happened to you guys?


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 6, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Went out to go food shopping and decided to go to the car wash, my normally red car was yellow from the pollen. On the way to the supermarket I stopped at home depot to look at drills and ended up buying the 7 tool kit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TOOLS DROOL 
looking at tools is a hobby of mine lol


----------



## raratt (Jun 6, 2019)

too larry said:


> I woke up this morning married to a 66 year old woman. Has that ever happened to you guys?


It will in a few years.


----------



## raratt (Jun 6, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> TOOLS DROOL
> looking at tools is a hobby of mine lol


Be careful what you say, things go south quickly around here, ask @Laughing Grass .


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 6, 2019)

Gonna pimp this trailer spot out! Put in some redwood timber steps, almost done. Made them up yesterday. Gonna fill in the voids with some DG + stabilizer.
 


Had the new septic tank finally delivered a couple hours ago 

 

The old tank leaked like a mofo.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 6, 2019)

raratt said:


> Nice, I picked up a little (4") battery powered circular saw for cheap. It works great for little jobs and easier to use in smaller places then the Skil I have.


I'm moving up to the 21st century. I have all this stuff, just corded, and the newest ones are pushing 15 years old. I'm still using my grandfather's all aluminum black and decker circular saw and drill, circa 1960s? There's still nothing like holding a tool with some weight.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 6, 2019)

raratt said:


> Be careful what you say, things go south quickly around here, ask @Laughing Grass .


Everyone goes south when I talk about tools


----------



## too larry (Jun 6, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I'm moving up to the 21st century. I have all this stuff, just corded, and the newest ones are pushing 15 years old. I'm still using my grandfather's all aluminum black and decker circular saw and drill, circa 1960s? There's still nothing like holding a tool with some weight.


Daddy paid more to get his old saw rewound than it would have cost to buy a new one. I still have it. It does have some heft to it.


----------



## raratt (Jun 6, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I'm moving up to the 21st century. I have all this stuff, just corded, and the newest ones are pushing 15 years old. I'm still using my grandfather's all aluminum black and decker circular saw and drill, circa 1960s? There's still nothing like holding a tool with some weight.


My dad left me a worm drive Skill saw, a 10" radial arm saw and a 6" planer with bunch of other woodworking stuff. Someday I'll sell the FJ-40 I have stashed in my second garage and get all the stuff in one place.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 6, 2019)

i wire wheeled all the rust chunks from the umbrella stand today also. The fire and then all the rain really fucks some shit up. Cleaned up pretty good. Too windy to primer though.


----------



## raratt (Jun 6, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Gonna pimp this trailer spot out! Put in some redwood timber steps, almost done. Made them up yesterday. Gonna fill in the voids with some DG + stabilizer.
> View attachment 4346033
> 
> 
> ...


I have to say this, that tank is the shit!


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Jun 6, 2019)

Shaved this fur-ball and topped the Pineapple Upsidedown Cake, Purple Punch, and Blueberry Muffins!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 6, 2019)

This is only the third one of these special brews i’ve cracked out of the six pack i bought right when they came out. Was gonna save them. Hopefully i can find another few of the six packs to save for Momento type shit.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 6, 2019)

raratt said:


> I have to say this, that tank is the shit!


Dude. I’ve been pumping out(macerator pump) our shit into a hole i dug for the last month! Yuck! The tank really is gonna be the shit.

Amazing what can be done with good weather.


----------



## too larry (Jun 6, 2019)

raratt said:


> My dad left me a worm drive Skill saw, a 10" radial arm saw and a 6" planer with bunch of other woodworking stuff. Someday I'll sell the FJ-40 I have stashed in my second garage and get all the stuff in one place.


I have all Daddy's old woodworking tools. They were under the polebarn. Now they are where the polebarn used to be. Radial arm saw, planer, table saw, ban saw. I've tarped them, but I bet they are fucked. But we are getting close to more shed space all the time. As soon as I clear out a spot for the wife's she shed, I'm going to work on a spot for a shipping container. {I don't want to see the storm that will blow the roof off it}


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 6, 2019)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> Shaved this fur-ball and topped the Pineapple Upsidedown Cake, Purple Punch, and Blueberry Muffins!View attachment 4346046 View attachment 4346047 View attachment 4346041View attachment 4346042 View attachment 4346045


Nice!
My outdoor cuts are only that big too, but they gonna get huge still.

4 wedding cakes
4 roaddawgs
1 nepali pink
1 strawberry cheesecake
And a bunch of Dolato S1’s


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 6, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Went out to go food shopping and decided to go to the car wash, my normally red car was yellow from the pollen. On the way to the supermarket I stopped at home depot to look at drills and ended up buying the 7 tool kit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  
The new 1/2” impact gun is about 100’ away.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 6, 2019)

Man, I hate having to reach across the table for another hit too!


----------



## DaFreak (Jun 6, 2019)

too larry said:


> I woke up this morning married to a 66 year old woman. Has that ever happened to you guys?


Yes, but your wife says we have to call it off......lol, sorry it was just hanging there.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 6, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Man, I hate having to reach across the table for another hit too!


Dude, i’m thinking about buying like 6 of these tables. I just dont have enough table space!
Remember the pics of my kitchen? I’d clean all the counter space and in 1 day would be full lol


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 6, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Dude, i’m thinking about buying like 6 of these tables. I just dont have enough table space!
> Remember the pics of my kitchen? I’d clean all the counter space and in 1 day would be full lol


Yep I remember, You look right at home!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 6, 2019)

RIP old kitchen! I put in allot of time and money installing you 





Just to fucking do it all again in the near future.


Hey! Could be worse right?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 6, 2019)

raratt said:


> My dad left me a worm drive Skill saw, a 10" radial arm saw and a 6" planer with bunch of other woodworking stuff. Someday I'll sell the FJ-40 I have stashed in my second garage and get all the stuff in one place.


My dad left behind a lovely Radial Arm saw. I gave it away to a nice older guy and his son. My dad would not let me use any of his power tools. He was absolutely certain I'd hurt myself. I never had the heart to tell him about the high powered pneumatic tools we used in the OR without guards that were designed to cut human bone and flesh. So I honored his wishes and gave his tools away. He had some really lovely ones too.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 6, 2019)

I finally made more butter last night, it had been a while and people were clamoring for brownies and shit. It was more of an ordeal, because I decarbed all 8 ozs of popcorn bud beforehand, and that took 4 two ounce sessions in the toaster oven. There are such arguments about whether or not you have to decarb to reach the full thc potential, some say the butter making process itself is the decarb, while others say it is not. All I know is that my previous non-decarbed butter was super strong, but was racey and panicky if one ate just a little too much. It will be fun to make brownies tonight and see the difference for myself.


I forgot to take a pic of it cooking. One weird thing is that the weed kept rising to the top, which never happened when I didn't decarb. I had to keep stirring it and mashing it down for awhile.





Cooked it for a little over 3 hours. 16 sticks of butter, so 2 oz per pound of butter. Strong. The mash was HOT, so I let it sit in the strainer and drain for 30 minutes.

 

The weed mash still had a lot of butter in it, so I remembered a trick I picked up from @tangerinegreen555 and broke out my large potato ricer. I put large scoopfuls of hot butter mash in and pressed the shit out of it, and let that run through the cheese cloth. 

I took the large pot out of the refrigerator a little while ago, and cut it into 4 chunks, a little less than a pound each. It came out super clean. I shouldn't have to make more for a while. I'll report back with effects, wish me luck...


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 6, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> RIP old kitchen! I put in allot of time and money installing you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey I make a hell of a supervisor if you ever need a hand.
Let me know if I can help doing something, picking up materials in sac ect.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 6, 2019)

Holy shit look at me blowing up this thread woops!

I have to extend this water main coming from the well) before i can trench for the cleanout i gotta put in for the septic.

Fun fun fun


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 6, 2019)

thinking about throwing my undies to the wall see if it sticks. they super wet through lol hot af today at work think the ac is broken plus no fans and we can't leave the door connecting to the main shop open so it's basically just a huge grow tent in that room due to the dehydrator. tired af as usual been up late putting together the puzzle since it's on my computer desk so it;'s hard just to use my computer. this puzzle is actually hard cause it's mostly black and white and a lot of pieces is just all black or another shade of black and they fit in same spots as the correct pieces so idk if it's in the correct spot or not. if it looks like the same pattern i put it in if not i just save it to the side for now and fill the rest out. 

got to chop down a few more sunflowers and check on my pineapple chunk doubt it sprouted yet. bosses are super happy though cause they landed walmart i believe last week, food land ( supermarket ) and 7-11 yesterday so were getting fucked in the ass with big orders. hopefully in a few months i can get a raise but i know they just started making a profit since last summer. get paid again tomorrow or monday but gotta talk to them about putting me on payroll soon because i really need the paystubs and all that. open me up a account at a credit union and get lower interest rate for a car and then just get a car loan next year to help build credit. idk yet though still checking out cars and prices for references. prolly gonna go MIA for a while until i get this puzzle sorted out some more. i spend about 6 hours a day after working putting it together. slowly it gets easier but i only got about 1/4th of it finished so far. and it's all random parts as well


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 6, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> i wire wheeled all the rust chunks from the umbrella stand today also. The fire and then all the rain really fucks some shit up. Cleaned up pretty good. Too windy to primer though.View attachment 4346043


Looks awesome


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 6, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Hey I make a hell of a supervisor if you ever need a hand.
> Let me know if I can help doing something, picking up materials in sac ect.


Dude! You’re fucking awesome!

When the plans are finally approved, it won’t be long until i’ll be throwing up walls and trusses. 
6” walls, 12’ high lol. You sure you wanna help?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 6, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Dude! You’re fucking awesome!
> 
> When the plans are finally approved, it won’t be long until i’ll be throwing up walls and trusses.
> 6” walls, 12’ high lol. You sure you wanna help?


I don't have the endurance i used to but should be able to run to the store for a 6'er.
*I love'd *to help.

Edit: and just for you I'd re-check my measurements.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 6, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I finally made more butter last night, it had been a while and people were clamoring for brownies and shit. It was more of an ordeal, because I decarbed all 8 ozs of popcorn bud beforehand, and that took 4 two ounce sessions in the toaster oven. There are such arguments about whether or not you have to decarb to reach the full thc potential, some say the butter making process itself is the decarb, while others say it is not. All I know is that my previous non-decarbed butter was super strong, but was racey and panicky if one ate just a little too much. It will be fun to make brownies tonight and see the difference for myself.
> 
> 
> I forgot to take a pic of it cooking. One weird thing is that the weed kept rising to the top, which never happened when I didn't decarb. I had to keep stirring it and mashing it down for awhile.
> ...


Will you emulsify the butter?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 6, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> TOOLS DROOL
> looking at tools is a hobby of mine lol


They had a sweet gas powered demolition saw, I've always wanted a demo saw. I made chainsaw noises when I played with it.

Brrap. Brrap. Brrapapppappppappappapppappppa. Whinnnnnwhinnnn! BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR! Then I noticed people staring.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 6, 2019)

raratt said:


> My dad left me a worm drive Skill saw, a 10" radial arm saw and a 6" planer with bunch of other woodworking stuff. Someday I'll sell the FJ-40 I have stashed in my second garage and get all the stuff in one place.


I'll gladly relieve you of that FJ so the tools have a home.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 6, 2019)

My tools don’t look as pretty anymore 
Who cares it’s Friday and


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 6, 2019)

raratt said:


> My dad left me a worm drive Skill saw, a 10" radial arm saw and a 6" planer with bunch of other woodworking stuff. Someday I'll sell the FJ-40 I have stashed in my second garage and get all the stuff in one place.


I won this during the ceremony graduating apprenticeship program 23 yrs ago.
 
Only reason it survived was because it had a masonry blade on it and was out on the brand spanking new 400sqft cement paver patio I JUST finished the night before the fire. I replaced all the plastic and it good.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 6, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I'll gladly relieve you of that FJ so the tools have a home.


It is for such fountains of the milk of human kindness that I love this place.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 6, 2019)

too larry said:


> I have all Daddy's old woodworking tools. They were under the polebarn. Now they are where the polebarn used to be. Radial arm saw, planer, table saw, ban saw. I've tarped them, but I bet they are fucked. But we are getting close to more shed space all the time. As soon as I clear out a spot for the wife's she shed, I'm going to work on a spot for a shipping container. {I don't want to see the storm that will blow the roof off it}


I'd bet a squirt with some electrical cleaner in the motor and switch contacts, maybe new brushes, and they all fire up. As long as the motor coils don't get damaged, it's hard to kill those old motors.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 6, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> should be able to run to the store for a 6'er.
> I love'd to help.


I might take you up on that. The nearest store is fucking 25 min away lol. I’m in the serious sticks now bro.


----------



## raratt (Jun 6, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I'll gladly relieve you of that FJ so the tools have a home.


Money talks...lol.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 6, 2019)

Almost like new


----------



## doublejj (Jun 6, 2019)

60 day farm update....
Apr 3rd
 

Today Jun 6.....


----------



## doublejj (Jun 6, 2019)

2nd greenhouse...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 6, 2019)

doublejj said:


> 60 day farm update....
> Apr 3rd
> View attachment 4346112
> 
> ...


Hell yeah brother! Looking sweet! Have you started depping yet?

I’ve decided i’m gonna rock 15-18 in only 200 gal SP’s outdoor. I’m gonna do something i haven’t done in a minute and that’s feeding salt based ferts the whole time. Since my well water is fucking 8.0 ph! I’d have to pump into a storage tank and correct ph. Fuck that, might as well feed synthetics and grow some seriously thick and heavy arms right? 200’s should work ok i’m hoping.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 6, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Hell yeah brother! Looking sweet! Have you started depping yet?
> 
> I’ve decided i’m gonna rock 15-18 in only 200 gal SP’s outdoor. I’m gonna do something i haven’t done in a minute and that’s feeding salt based ferts the whole time. Since my well water is fucking 8.0 ph! I’d have to pump into a storage tank and correct ph. Fuck that, might as well feed synthetics and grow some seriously thick and heavy arms right? 200’s should work ok i’m hoping.


Absolutely 200 work hella good....we start pulling tarps next week.....it's on


----------



## doublejj (Jun 6, 2019)

Lone Oak farm today....


----------



## too larry (Jun 6, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I'd bet a squirt with some electrical cleaner in the motor and switch contacts, maybe new brushes, and they all fire up. As long as the motor coils don't get damaged, it's hard to kill those old motors.


They haven't been used since Daddy died 17 years ago. They were stored in an open shed at the old house, and in an open pole barn when I brought them to the house a few years back. So they might not have spun up before the hurricane. But I will clean them up when my storage situation gets better.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 6, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Absolutely 200 work hella good....we start pulling tarps next week.....it's on


I’m hoping that because i’m rocking nutes it will make up for the smaller pots. I know it will.
My buddies aren’t even rocking SP’s any more. Amended holes around 3yrds worth fed teas.

I’m not sure if gonna get some of Kinneys cheaper mix or go with the even more local to me vermi soil. Decisions decisions. Gotta make that call very soon!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 6, 2019)

doublejj said:


> 2nd greenhouse...
> View attachment 4346121


Yeah buddy! Its go time!


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 6, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> They had a sweet gas powered demolition saw, I've always wanted a demo saw. I made chainsaw noises when I played with it.
> 
> Brrap. Brrap. Brrapapppappppappappapppappppa. Whinnnnnwhinnnn! BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR! Then I noticed people staring.


I always wanted on now I have 2 I avoid using them like the plague lol


----------



## doublejj (Jun 6, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m hoping that because i’m rocking nutes it will make up for the smaller pots. I know it will.
> My buddies aren’t even rocking SP’s any more. Amended holes around 3yrds worth fed teas.
> 
> I’m not sure if gonna get some of Kinneys cheaper mix or go with the even more local to me vermi soil. Decisions decisions. Gotta make that call very soon!


Formula 419 soil it's all we use....expensive but worth it...
http://www.fourseasonsmaterials.com/formula-419.html


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 6, 2019)

doublejj said:


> 2nd greenhouse...
> View attachment 4346121


Always enjoy watching your garden grow


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 6, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Formula 419 soil it's all we use....expensive but worth it...
> http://www.fourseasonsmaterials.com/formula-419.html


Lol. They are expensive!

I’ve talked that dudes ear off 2 times now. Went to their yard on the 20 and everything. They are expensive. Too rich for my blood this year. They mix up some good mixes though thats for sure!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 6, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Hell yeah brother! Looking sweet! Have you started depping yet?
> 
> I’ve decided i’m gonna rock 15-18 in only 200 gal SP’s outdoor. I’m gonna do something i haven’t done in a minute and that’s feeding salt based ferts the whole time. Since my well water is fucking 8.0 ph! I’d have to pump into a storage tank and correct ph. Fuck that, might as well feed synthetics and grow some seriously thick and heavy arms right? 200’s should work ok i’m hoping.


 I would love to pick your brain in re salt ferts. I have precursors and a book on formulating nutes ... but it isn't weed-specific.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 6, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Hell yeah brother! Looking sweet! Have you started depping yet?
> 
> I’ve decided i’m gonna rock 15-18 in only 200 gal SP’s outdoor. I’m gonna do something i haven’t done in a minute and that’s feeding salt based ferts the whole time. Since my well water is fucking 8.0 ph! I’d have to pump into a storage tank and correct ph. Fuck that, might as well feed synthetics and grow some seriously thick and heavy arms right? 200’s should work ok i’m hoping.


Don't have to have a storage tank? When I bought 34 yr ago, legally required to have a min. 2000 gal tank( actually 2000 gal stored so the right combo of smaller tanks werecool). I put in a 5000 gal single tank Edit: SLO county


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 6, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I would love to pick your brain in re salt ferts. I have precursors and a book on formulating nutes ... but it isn't weed-specific.


If i was to copy a formula nowadays, it would be the NPK of greenleaf nutrients megacrop. I only know V1 but can’t wait to try his new V2.

I’m not a fan of additives, and he throws a bunch of them in there, but it fucking works sweet! Same formula from veg through flower. Totally against everything i’ve ever known. But the last year+ I was growing, i was so amazed bro. Cheap too.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 6, 2019)

Don’t worry the brickie will hide the fuck ups


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 6, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Don't have to have a storage tank? When I bought 34 yr ago, legally required to have a min. 2000 gal tank( actually 2000 gal stored so the right combo of smaller tanks werecool). I put in a 5000 gal single tank Edit: SLO county


My well is a very good producing one. Everyone has tanks around me. It’s not a county wide must have though. I got lucky except the 7.9-8.0 water. Mine has been known to put out at least 1000gal/day no prob.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 6, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Don’t worry the brickie will hide the fuck upsView attachment 4346138


lol you're under mortar attack


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 6, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> My well is a very good producing one. Everyone has them around me. It’s not a county wide must have. I got lucky except the 7.9-8.0 water. Mine has been known to put out at least 1000gal/day no prob.


Ours has to do with fire suppression ; fire knocks out power so 2000gal gives the FD some on site help. There must be a connect accessible and usable for a tanker to hook up


----------



## doublejj (Jun 6, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Lol. They are expensive!
> 
> I’ve talked that dudes ear off 2 times now. Went to their yard on the 20 and everything. They are expensive. Too rich for my blood this year. They mix up some good mixes though thats for sure!


Formula 419 soil......


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 6, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Ours has to do with fire suppression ; fire knocks out power so 2000gal gives the FD some on site help. There must be a connect accessible and usable for a tanker to hook up


Oh! Now that’s smart bro! Good chatter!

Not a forced thing here, you would think though!
I’m hooking up a Generac for back up power. My insurance gal said i’ll need a “hydrant” hook up. Plumbing one of those in for sure!


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 6, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Don’t worry the brickie will hide the fuck upsView attachment 4346138


How are you with lawnmowers??


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 6, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh! Now that’s smart bro! Good chatter!
> 
> Not a forced thing here, you would think though!
> I’m hooking up a Generac for back up power. My insurance gal said i’ll need a “hydrant” hook up. Plumbing one of those in for sure!


If you leave a stub, you can always add a tank later


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 6, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> How are you with lawnmowers??


Lol @srh88


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 6, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Formula 419 soil......
> View attachment 4346140


Don't you get covered in resin walking through like that? My arms get all sticky just reaching in my tent.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 6, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Formula 419 soil......
> View attachment 4346140


Nearby vermicrop’s vermisoil is 105/yd. plus delivery though! 

I know vermisoil very well, went through around prob 40 or so pallets of it in a few years before i switched up soils. Peat and coco based  killed it in that shit


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 6, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Will you emulsify the butter?



Nope. I just melt it in a double boiler and add it to baking mixes. Easy...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 6, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Nope. I just melt it in a double boiler and add it to baking mixes. Easy...


Up your game, paisano. The cool kidz are using triple boilers.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 6, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Nearby vermicrop’s vermisoil is 105/yd. plus delivery though!
> 
> I know vermisoil very well, went through around prob 40 or so pallets of it in a few years before i switched up soils. Peat and coco based  killed it in that shit


I can only tell you what we use....


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 6, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> If you leave a stub, you can always add a tank later


Oh yeah for sure! Already did.

This property I bought had an existing well but zero infrastructure uptop. 
I poured a slab for the pumphouse i’m building. Installed Pressure tank/ tank tee all that shit. Left around 3’ of straight pipe in between well head and pressure tank in case i’m gonna do the tank/booster pump thing.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 6, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Don't you get covered in resin walking through like that? My arms get all sticky just reaching in my tent.


see the long sleeve shirt?....


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 6, 2019)

It’s world donut day I know what I’m eating when I get high


----------



## doublejj (Jun 6, 2019)

Diesel....


----------



## doublejj (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 6, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh yeah for sure! Already did.
> 
> This property I bought had an existing well but zero infrastructure uptop.
> I poured a slab for the pumphouse i’m building. Installed Pressure tank/ tank tee all that shit. Left around 3’ of straight pipe in between well head and pressure tank in case i’m gonna do the tank/booster pump thing.


Just some thoughts buzzing around in my noggin: Put in a smaller tank (~500 gal ,plastic or fiberglass+) solely for irrigation and you could pH your water in big batches. Output would be separated from potable water. I'm just thinking back to the absolute fun I had when I put in my whole irrigation/water system LOL


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 6, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Just some thoughts buzzing around in my noggin: Put in a smaller tank (~500 gal ,plastic or fiberglass+) solely for irrigation and you could pH your water in big batches. Output would be separated from potable water. I'm just thinking back to the absolute fun I had when I put in my whole irrigation/water system LOL


Yeah, that’s what i’m doing. So because i’d have to tank it just to correct the high ph watering the outdoor crop i’m gonna mix up nutes in that very same tank and feed, might as well the way i look at it.

Even though i haven’t been part of an outdoor crop for a few years now, we were usually all organic. Besides whipping up and feeding them a weekly tea, it was straight water(well)pushing water over organic top fed ingredients. The 8.0 well water i got screws that plan all up 


Tank will be up near the crop


----------



## raratt (Jun 6, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah, that’s what i’m doing. So because i’d have to tank it just to correct the high ph watering the outdoor crop i’m gonna mix up nutes in that very same tank and feed, might as well the way i look at it.
> 
> Even though i haven’t been part of an outdoor crop for a few years now, we were usually all organic. Besides whipping up and feeding them a weekly tea, it was straight water(well)pushing water over organic top fed ingredients. The 8.0 well water i got screws that plan all up
> 
> ...


Our city water is 7.6 at least from local wells and I use phosphoric acid 1/4 tsp per gallon to get it down to low 6's. I'm sure there is somewhere to get a quantity for a reasonable price. You can do the math to figure out the quantities to use in a large tank, just a thought.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 6, 2019)

I made some money putting stones in holes I made in gold and took my mom to the shrink


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 6, 2019)

An ex-client turned weed dealer just came over to pick up an ounce. You know your shit is good when dealers buy it for personal use


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 7, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> An ex-client turned weed dealer just came over to pick up an ounce. You know your shit is good when dealers buy it for personal use


It’s always good to get feed back. I haven’t got as much experience in the growing department as you but I must be doing something right. I had a session with some mates they all had crap bag seed weed. That there paying $350 a oz for. So I thought I’d get mine out. I only grow personal and nobody knows I grow. After a few billy’s they were all smashed as f. It’s funny to watch people that haven’t smoked decent stuff for a while buckle lol. 
That was gg#4.
Getting hassled by all of them now I’m like he’s out of town can’t get any lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 7, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> It’s always good to get feed back. I haven’t got as much experience in the growing department as you but I must be doing something right. I had a session with some mates they all had crap bag seed weed. That there paying $350 a oz for. So I thought I’d get mine out. I only grow personal and nobody knows I grow. After a few billy’s they were all smashed as f. It’s funny to watch people that haven’t smoked decent stuff for a while buckle lol.
> That was gg#4.
> Getting hassled by all of them now I’m like he’s out of town can’t get any lol



Sounds like you're in a ripe market, time to turn the grow WAY up and start selling! Just retail to your friends, and their friends. But not to your friends' friends' friends. Those are pretty much just strangers  They pay $350 for seed weed? You'll make a killing...


----------



## ANC (Jun 7, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> An ex-client turned weed dealer just came over to pick up an ounce. You know your shit is good when dealers buy it for personal use


should have seen the guys face when I told him it would be the last for a while when I reset my mother room and he only took 10gs for himself.

I'm kinda being talent hunted to head someone's growing ops, not really sure if I want to answer to people again... especially people who know less than me. I'm kinda happy with the jig I worked out for myself, these people are catering for the high-end market and events, so their jig will probably last a little longer. 

I just got to the point where I was ready to start selling kits of the system and lights I use.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 7, 2019)

raratt said:


> Our city water is 7.6 at least from local wells and I use phosphoric acid 1/4 tsp per gallon to get it down to low 6's. I'm sure there is somewhere to get a quantity for a reasonable price. You can do the math to figure out the quantities to use in a large tank, just a thought.


Ph down isn’t all that expensive i’m not trippin. Probably go with Emerald Harvest ph down. Potent stuff like Advanced’s is but I hate Advanced Nutrients so I try not to support.
I’m going to be ph’ing just water only too. Probably do something like feed/water/water, or just feed once a week once they are really rockin and need watered daily.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 7, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Ph down isn’t all that expensive i’m not trippin. Probably go with Emerald Harvest ph down. Potent stuff like Advanced’s is but I hate Advanced Nutrients so I try not to support.
> I’m going to be ph’ing just water only too. Probably do something like feed/water/water, or just feed once a week once they are really rockin and need watered daily.


Is ph'ing water for an outdoor grow really necessary? I've always been under the impression large quantities of soil will pretty much buffer itself. Ever consider using fish emulsion, shit is like 3.0ph out of the bottle. You could fix the PH and feed continuously with one product.


----------



## ANC (Jun 7, 2019)

its just a bottle of acid, man


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 7, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Is ph'ing water for an outdoor grow really necessary? I've always been under the impression large quantities of soil will pretty much buffer itself. Ever consider using fish emulsion, shit is like 3.0ph out of the bottle. You could fix the PH and feed continuously with one product.


I would say ph’ing isn’t usually necessary with outdoor and keeping it organic. That’s if your water is within a decent range. 8.0 is too high from everyone I talk to around here. Lots of bigtime growers.

I can top dress with elemental sulphur, but not too sure how well it works, as i don’t know anyone who’s actually used it.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 7, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I would say ph’ing isn’t usually necessary with outdoor and keeping it organic. That’s if your water is within a decent range. 8.0 is too high from everyone I talk to around here. Lots of bigtime growers.
> 
> I can top dress with elemental sulphur, but not too sure how well it works, as i don’t know anyone who’s actually used it.


I bought a 5lb bag of 99%, i think, sulphur after reading it helps with flower, but I couldn't find any dosing rates, so I never used it. It's sitting in my pile of shit I shouldn't have bought. I've been wondering if I could make stink bombs out of it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 7, 2019)

I've not used sulfur powder for pH adjustment due to water pH, but there are a lot of web-based calculators for that dosing. I've used it as a fungicide with great results but not on pot. I used to contract grow flowers for a seed company 6-10 acres per year. Did it for 5 yrs (Don't ever consider it, brutal risky biz.) Anyway,harvest time was usually early Nov, just as the rainy season started. First year I lost more than half the seeds to mold and shit after harvest. The seed has to dry for a couple weeks before being bagged up and shipped to the company. Anyway, I tried the sulfur powder; spread the seed, dust, rake it in, next batch. Saved those subsequent seeds from the mold.


----------



## lokie (Jun 7, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I've not used sulfur powder for pH adjustment due to water pH, but there are a lot of web-based calculators for that dosing. I've used it as a fungicide with great results but not on pot. I used to contract grow flowers for a seed company 6-10 acres per year. Did it for 5 yrs (Don't ever consider it, brutal risky biz.) Anyway,harvest time was usually early Nov, just as the rainy season started. First year I lost more than half the seeds to mold and shit after harvest. The seed has to dry for a couple weeks before being bagged up and shipped to the company. Anyway, I tried the sulfur powder; spread the seed, dust, rake it in, next batch. Saved those subsequent seeds from the mold.


My stepdaughter comes up with "easy, get rich" ideas frequently. She once talked of growing lavender for profit.







She has a hard time growing grass, I knew that idea would never blossom.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 7, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> An ex-client turned weed dealer just came over to pick up an ounce. You know your shit is good when dealers buy it for personal use


That’s fucking quality. Nice work. Only once did I nail a harvest so point on I had the dealers best long time clients and elite 40 year connoisseurs of the weed report back as my shit being the best ever smoked in a lifetime. She was a waterfarm Casey Jones 2012 Tucson Arizona . She yield me a pound plus and the cash was rolling in.....Man I was So dialed in with skills . The future looked so bright! So I bought a couple more tent s and popped so more seeds. unfortunately things turned sour next grow when a cunt of a Neighbor complained to the manager about the noise level in my apartment which lead to an inspection. We Had to tear down 3 tents and give away 15 plants just starting to flower ... all to the dealer. A fucking K9 dog even came through the apartment but it was clean at that point. I was proud of my gardening accomplishments and recall being kinda surprised my shit was that good after trying so hard for so long. It was just like the perfect strain, environmental conditions. Correct dry and cure and meeting the right people at the right time.


----------



## raratt (Jun 7, 2019)

A gallon of Phos acid runs about $30 at HD, it will treat over 3K gallons @ 1/4 tsp per gallon. I think I did the math correctly, no warranty expressed or implied, use at your own risk.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 7, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> They are lovely to look at and possibly hold happy memories for him? Ask him it could be an interesting discussion. You should post these to Tangie's currency thread: https://www.rollitup.org/t/your-money-is-ugly.961087/page-4#post-14194000


I spoke with my dad and found out he's been collecting currency for decades. 

He gave me a box of coins and asked me to research them on the internet for him.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I spoke with my dad and found out he's been collecting currency for decades.
> 
> He gave me a box of coins and asked me to research them on the internet for him.
> 
> View attachment 4346357


Oops, sorry about the extra work! What about the rocks on the bottom right?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 7, 2019)

I don't mind it's going to be fun. I think the rocks are from my mom. They live on the shores of lake simcoe and she's always bringing stones home to put in her garden.


----------



## lokie (Jun 7, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I spoke with my dad and found out he's been collecting currency for decades.
> 
> He gave me a box of coins and asked me to research them on the internet for him.
> 
> View attachment 4346357


My wife gave my coin collection away.

They were only worth face value. A box full. Coins collected from my travels.

I was pissed she gave them to her uncle. She said "You never even look at them and Perry likes them".

Pissed is a calm description. Most of them were still in circulation so those were no big deal.


I was livid that he sorted through the box took out the unique ones I prized and returned the rest 

The 1981 Australian Princess Diana 50 cent piece was the ONLY one that I have not completely let her off the hook for.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2019)

lokie said:


> My stepdaughter comes up with "easy, get rich" ideas frequently. She once talked of growing lavender for profit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But now the idea is planted in her mind


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2019)

lokie said:


> My wife gave my coin collection away.
> 
> They were only worth face value. A box full. Coins collected from my travels.
> 
> ...


Unilaterally giving your spouse's shit away ouch.


----------



## lokie (Jun 7, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> But now the idea is planted in her mind


I'm certain that alcohol has washed that thought from her mind and she has started to look for the next Redneck festival to
grace with her presence.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jun 7, 2019)

I have traveled the world and always brought home a variety of coins and bills from everywhere I went and gave them to my Dad, we would discuss them when I would come home. It was probably the only thing we had an interest in together and one of the very few things that lead to conversations between us, he passed away and gave it all to my niece.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jun 7, 2019)

Oh I forgot the punch line, she promptly sold an entire box of albums full of bills and coins for $50, had to be well over $2k just in face value if she would have taken them to the bank to exchange.


----------



## too larry (Jun 7, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I've not used sulfur powder for pH adjustment due to water pH, but there are a lot of web-based calculators for that dosing. I've used it as a fungicide with great results but not on pot. I used to contract grow flowers for a seed company 6-10 acres per year. Did it for 5 yrs (Don't ever consider it, brutal risky biz.) Anyway,harvest time was usually early Nov, just as the rainy season started. First year I lost more than half the seeds to mold and shit after harvest. The seed has to dry for a couple weeks before being bagged up and shipped to the company. Anyway, I tried the sulfur powder; spread the seed, dust, rake it in, next batch. Saved those subsequent seeds from the mold.


I worked for a seed producer for about a year. Grass seeds mostly. All the grasses including wheat, millet, red top sorghum, red clover, etc, etc, etc. I worked on the drying, cleaning, bagging, testing and labeling side of things. {although I did go in the field to help with combine repair a few times} We used hot air coming up from the screen bottoms of the drying bins. We spread something in the seeds when they came in off the trucks, but I can't remember what it was. {it was 30 years ago}


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 7, 2019)

lokie said:


> My stepdaughter comes up with "easy, get rich" ideas frequently. She once talked of growing lavender for profit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. Out of the clear blue my sister emails me : "Now that it's legal, grow Hemp for CBD" She throws in some BS calcs from some article she got the idea from(mixing middleman and retail costs/profits not grower) no legally required permit and taxes. It's just toss seed in the ground and you'll be rich. I emailed back: Fuck off


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 7, 2019)

too larry said:


> I worked for a seed producer for about a year. Grass seeds mostly. All the grasses including wheat, millet, red top sorghum, red clover, etc, etc, etc. I worked on the drying, cleaning, bagging, testing and labeling side of things. {although I did go in the field to help with combine repair a few times} We used hot air coming up from the screen bottoms of the drying bins. We spread something in the seeds when they came in off the trucks, but I can't remember what it was. {it was 30 years ago}


If what you wore when you spread the stuff on seeds was respiration and sealed eye protection, it was very likely sulfur
Edit: sulfur dust mixes with tears to make Sulfuric acid lol


----------



## too larry (Jun 7, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> If what you wore when you spread the stuff on seeds was respiration and sealed eye protection, it was very likely sulfur
> Edit: sulfur dust mixes with tears to make Sulfuric acid lol


The trucks came in at night, so I didn't actually do the spreading. But it didn't have the rotten egg smell, so most likely some sort of pesticide.


----------



## raratt (Jun 7, 2019)

69 degrees @ 10:30, delta breeze did it's job last night. Won't last long though we are headed back into triple digits next week.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 7, 2019)

too larry said:


> The trucks came in at night, so I didn't actually do the spreading. But it didn't have the rotten egg smell, so most likely some sort of pesticide.


Was it pink, or the seed pink afterwards? That's a combo pest/fungicide for packaging seeds


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2019)

raratt said:


> 69 degrees @ 10:30, delta breeze did it's job last night. Won't last long though we are headed back into triple digits next week.


we are there today, got the wife setup in her room next to the a/c also set her up with some space tomato too to help here out with her ms hugs.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 7, 2019)

lokie said:


> My wife gave my coin collection away.
> 
> They were only worth face value. A box full. Coins collected from my travels.
> 
> ...


 That sucks. Did you start collecting again after that?  I guess replacing it with a coin from ebay won't have the same memories. 

A few of these coins are really old. I found a Portuguese 1928 coin and an old Greek lepton that has a hole in the center of it. There's a lot of still in circulation coins in here too like Euros, Canadian silver dollars and 50 cent pieces. I'm going to ask him if I can keep the lepton. It's not very valuable.


----------



## too larry (Jun 7, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Was it pink, or the seed pink afterwards? That's a combo pest/fungicide for packaging seeds


I can't remember there being any color on the seeds. Not like you see in bought seeds. We had to weigh the bags, and add or remove to make them exact, and I never had any come off on my hands.


----------



## too larry (Jun 7, 2019)

Just got off the phone with accounts payable from Spectrum. Again. Our cable stopped working the day of the hurricane, October 10th. We have not been hooked back up since. Yet they want back pay for that whole time. I keep telling them we are not going to pay for a service we did not receive, and they say they have to keep calling until it's turned over to a collection agency. It's no biggie to me, but my boss gets so pissed she has to go home when she talks to them.

I bought an indoor antenna for 25 bucks, and it gets nearly the same level of crap that cable did.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Was it pink, or the seed pink afterwards? That's a combo pest/fungicide for packaging seeds


"don't eat the pink bread"


----------



## lokie (Jun 7, 2019)

doublejj said:


> We have a buyer that fly's in before harvest and will 'Buy-the-farm'....just weight it up he says. It sure makes life easier.


----------



## dangledo (Jun 7, 2019)

Rogan tonight. Thx wifey!!


----------



## dangledo (Jun 7, 2019)

Where you at @tyler.durden ?


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 7, 2019)

lokie said:


> My wife gave my coin collection away.
> 
> They were only worth face value. A box full. Coins collected from my travels.
> 
> ...


They pop up every now and then if I see one I’ll take a pic of it. If you want I can send it.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 7, 2019)

It’s 7:30 Saturday morning time for some bacon and eggs for breakie and coffee lots of coffee


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 7, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> It’s 7:30 Saturday morning time for some bacon and eggs for breakie and coffee lots of coffee


6pm Friday but I could still go for some bacon and eggs


----------



## 420God (Jun 7, 2019)

Spent all day helping the farmer down the road, he was a little short handed and needed me to shovel shit and work the fields.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 7, 2019)

420God said:


> Spent all day helping the farmer down the road, he was a little short handed and needed me to shovel shit and work the fields.
> View attachment 4346551 View attachment 4346555


I miss those days, damn I loved doing that


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I miss those days, damn I loved doing that


Peaceful and beautiful and no one to f'n bug the shit outta you


----------



## raratt (Jun 7, 2019)

Cousin found her way here and grandkids came over. Good visit, did a 10c tour of the base, I had forgotten they came to visit in my previous life as an Air Force flight line troop. I'm lucky if I can remember where I set my beer down half the time anyway. Dinner is fridge grazing, time for buds and suds.


----------



## too larry (Jun 7, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Peaceful and beautiful and no one to f'n bug the shit outta you


And you can look back at the end of the day and see you got something done.


----------



## dangledo (Jun 7, 2019)

420God said:


> Spent all day helping the farmer down the road, he was a little short handed and needed me to shovel shit and work the fields.
> View attachment 4346551 View attachment 4346555


 Noiccceee. Ifuckered up not long ago.

Good ole deere got me out

 

Hard telling but that wasn't going anywhere without the tree gone or demolishing the yard without going in the drink. I fucked up a wall and the yard. 

Should've cut the tree. 

Hope the misses is doing well


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 7, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> 6pm Friday but I could still go for some bacon and eggs


Anytime is bacon time


----------



## raratt (Jun 7, 2019)

Freakin great, PG&E is planning on shutting off power for days in huge areas due to weather conditions. Who the hell is going to pay for the food in my freezer if these idiots turn off power? My plants will HAVE to go outside and I only have a few weeks left to finish them. This is BS.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 7, 2019)

raratt said:


> Freakin great, PG&E is planning on shutting off power for days in huge areas due to weather conditions. Who the hell is going to pay for the food in my freezer if these idiots turn off power? My plants will HAVE to go outside and I only have a few weeks left to finish them. This is BS.


Pricks


----------



## too larry (Jun 7, 2019)

raratt said:


> Freakin great, PG&E is planning on shutting off power for days in huge areas due to weather conditions. Who the hell is going to pay for the food in my freezer if these idiots turn off power? My plants will HAVE to go outside and I only have a few weeks left to finish them. This is BS.


That sucks. We picked up a little generator off Amazon for 300 bucks. Might be worth it for the food. Keeping your plants on their light schedule would be priceless.


----------



## raratt (Jun 7, 2019)

too larry said:


> That sucks. We picked up a little generator off Amazon for 300 bucks. Might be worth it for the food. Keeping your plants on their light schedule would be priceless.


Problem is I would need a couple, one for freezer, and one capable of running AC and lights in my room, 1500W...We are looking at 101, and 100 Mon and Tues, so I guess we just sit and sweat. They say they need to inspect every line before turning power back on, and it takes days. The power in my neighborhood is all underground, which makes it even more stupid.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 7, 2019)

raratt said:


> Freakin great, PG&E is planning on shutting off power for days in huge areas due to weather conditions. Who the hell is going to pay for the food in my freezer if these idiots turn off power? My plants will HAVE to go outside and I only have a few weeks left to finish them. This is BS.


2 years of massive wildfires due to their negligence; in bankruptcy court. They have to make a show that they are doing something to mitigate it. The rolling blackouts are a shit ton cheaper than actually sending crews out to remove the brush and tree hazards doncha know. They spend huge $$ on the PR campaign to convince us all that blackouts are for our benefit; plus some cash for the PUC and politicians of course


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2019)

raratt said:


> Freakin great, PG&E is planning on shutting off power for days in huge areas due to weather conditions. Who the hell is going to pay for the food in my freezer if these idiots turn off power? My plants will HAVE to go outside and I only have a few weeks left to finish them. This is BS.


Down here sometimes for medical they can make exceptions. If not, a really good cooler and dry ice may get you through. Lastly throw a gigantic party :/


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> 2 years of massive wildfires due to their negligence; in bankruptcy court. They have to make a show that they are doing something to mitigate it. The rolling blackouts are a shit ton cheaper than actually sending crews out to remove the brush and tree hazards doncha know. They spend huge $$ on the PR campaign to convince us all that blackouts are for our benefit; plus some cash for the PUC and politicians of course


Meh, what he said ^^^


----------



## raratt (Jun 7, 2019)

I guess I'll go take pictures of the food I have and I have pics of my plants, my grow is legal so if they ruin it they can pay retail for my crop, but how do you get money out of a bankrupt company? Guess I'll need to take the rotten food and deliver it to their office. I am beyond pissed. What the hell are they going to do for people that have medical needs for electricity, or the elderly that need AC? Buy them generators and pay for an electrician to install them properly?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Pricks


F'n filthy rich pricks!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 7, 2019)

raratt said:


> Problem is I would need a couple, one for freezer, and one capable of running AC and lights in my room, 1500W...We are looking at 101, and 100 Mon and Tues, so I guess we just sit and sweat. They say they need to inspect every line before turning power back on, and it takes days. The power in my neighborhood is all underground, which makes it even more stupid.


Ever look at gov surplus auctions? Could probably get a BIG multi fuel generator for cheap.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 7, 2019)

raratt said:


> I guess I'll go take pictures of the food I have and I have pics of my plants, my grow is legal so if they ruin it they can pay retail for my crop, but how do you get money out of a bankrupt company? Guess I'll need to take the rotten food and deliver it to their office. I am beyond pissed. What the hell are they going to do for people that have medical needs for electricity, or the elderly that need AC? Buy them generators and pay for an electrician to install them properly?


I was out twice for 10 days total one month, they sent a $50 ck.
That was for new underwear from them using a helicopter to clear snow off nearby trees along the line.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 7, 2019)

Round 4?
Station pressure 572.5 mmHg

Recipe 
3.5 C flour (2C cake, 1.5C all purpose)
3 tsp baking powder
1 tsp salt
Sifted
1C Butter
2C Sugar
1.5 Tbsp Vanilla
Cream butter, add sugar slowly, ceeam.
5 egg yolks beat in 1 at a time

1.25 C whole milk (added 0.25C because sifted ingredients were 4.25C and round 3 batter was real thick)
Mix in with flour alternately until smooth each time.

5 egg whites - beaten stiff (by hand)
Fold into batter
Makes 1 13x9 and 3 or 4 minicakes.
Bake 350 37min for 13x9, 30 for mini cakes. Bake sepearately or on same rack.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 7, 2019)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4346157


Why the lights on one side?


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 7, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Round 4?
> Station pressure 572.5 mmHg
> 
> Recipe
> ...


That bad boy looks like it will have a good crumb.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Why the lights on one side?


there are actually lights hanging over each row but you can only see that one. There are several lights in each greenhouse. We just quit running the lights a couple weeks ago.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2019)

raratt said:


> Problem is I would need a couple, one for freezer, and one capable of running AC and lights in my room, 1500W...We are looking at 101, and 100 Mon and Tues, so I guess we just sit and sweat. They say they need to inspect every line before turning power back on, and it takes days. The power in my neighborhood is all underground, which makes it even more stupid.


These Harbor freight genny's work great, buy the 2 year warranty and you can run the hell out of it. 9000watt will run everything you need, not bad insurance for $700....
we use them to run greenhouse lights on the farm, 1gl of gas will get you 4hrs of run time. one of the crew will pour in 1 gl of gas into each gen and start them up around dusk, so they have an automatic timer to shut off the lights too.
https://www.harborfreight.com/9000-max-starting7250-running-watts-13-hp-420cc-generator-epa-iii-with-gfci-outlet-protection-63970.html


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Down here sometimes for medical they can make exceptions. If not, a really good cooler and dry ice may get you through. Lastly throw a gigantic party :/


i know a lake out near his house.....


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2019)

doublejj said:


> i know a lake out near his house.....
> View attachment 4346704


JJ, like anyone but you has a pig in his freezer!


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> JJ, like anyone but you has a pig in his freezer!


Doesn't everyone?....you can get them at Costco. You did say party.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2019)

The crew got a wild hair and took down the strip of trees between my greenhouses. They want to run a few outdoor full sun plants. I told them that if they took down the trees I would buy the soil and pots, now i Gotta buy a few yards of soil and more smart pots. Those boys are work-a-haulics. I just keep buying supplies.....


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 8, 2019)

doublejj said:


> i know a lake out near his house.....
> View attachment 4346704


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 8, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Ever look at gov surplus auctions? Could probably get a BIG multi fuel generator for cheap.


FWIW, here's a site you can sign up for notifications on whatever the "G" is selling.

_edit: guess it would have been nice if I posted the link _
_https://gsaauctions.gov/gsaauctions/aucitdsc/?sl=41QSCI1932901_4


----------



## raratt (Jun 8, 2019)

From PG&E: 
A Public Safety Power Shutoff could last for several days. If you have special needs that require electricity, we ask that you have an emergency plan in place. Be ready to act if you are notified by PG&E that a shutoff is imminent. Keep emergency phone numbers handy and plan for a backup location you can relocate to, if necessary. Check with local authorities regarding available resources.

We do not reimburse customers for losses, as power will be shut off for safety due to extreme fire conditions. Customers will not be charged for electricity usage during the time power is off because no power is being consumed. All customers should have an emergency plan and be prepared for any extended outages. Since a public Safety Power Shutoff could last for several days, we encourage you to plan accordingly. Be aware that:


Fully stocked freezers usually keep food frozen for two days after losing power (if not repeatedly opened).
Half-full freezers usually keep food frozen for about one day (if not repeatedly opened).
Refrigerators usually keep food cold for up to four hours if the door remains unopened.


----------



## raratt (Jun 8, 2019)

So now there will be thousands of generators running during high fire threats, what could go wrong? OK, I'm off my soap box now, for the moment.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 8, 2019)

raratt said:


> From PG&E:
> A Public Safety Power Shutoff could last for several days. If you have special needs that require electricity, we ask that you have an emergency plan in place. Be ready to act if you are notified by PG&E that a shutoff is imminent. Keep emergency phone numbers handy and plan for a backup location you can relocate to, if necessary. Check with local authorities regarding available resources.
> 
> We do not reimburse customers for losses, as power will be shut off for safety due to extreme fire conditions. Customers will not be charged for electricity usage during the time power is off because no power is being consumed. All customers should have an emergency plan and be prepared for any extended outages. Since a public Safety Power Shutoff could last for several days, we encourage you to plan accordingly. Be aware that:
> ...


I do wonder where all the money goes. Electric rates, gas taxes, school taxes etc... rates are through the roof, but our electrical infrastructure, roadways, schools are in abysmal shape? Where the fuck does all that money go?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2019)

why tf am i awake right now....sheesh.....oh that right gotta pay people, also gotta go into town for pool supplies and other asortted crap for around the house...

morning everyone, coffee is up and hot......come and get a cup or 2...

we are gonna hit the century mark today.....this should be freaking interesting.......


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 8, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I do wonder where all the money goes. Electric rates, gas taxes, school taxes etc... rates are through the roof, but our electrical infrastructure, roadways, schools are in abysmal shape? Where the fuck does all that money go?


Goes to the fat cat(s) 
 

SH420


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 8, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I do wonder where all the money goes. Electric rates, gas taxes, school taxes etc... rates are through the roof, but our electrical infrastructure, roadways, schools are in abysmal shape? Where the fuck does all that money go?


C'mon Annie. It goes to slush funds, special interest projects/groups, special pockets.


----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2019)

raratt said:


> From PG&E:
> A Public Safety Power Shutoff could last for several days. If you have special needs that require electricity, we ask that you have an emergency plan in place. Be ready to act if you are notified by PG&E that a shutoff is imminent. Keep emergency phone numbers handy and plan for a backup location you can relocate to, if necessary. Check with local authorities regarding available resources.
> 
> We do not reimburse customers for losses, as power will be shut off for safety due to extreme fire conditions. Customers will not be charged for electricity usage during the time power is off because no power is being consumed. All customers should have an emergency plan and be prepared for any extended outages. Since a public Safety Power Shutoff could last for several days, we encourage you to plan accordingly. Be aware that:
> ...


I kept my freezer going for over a week with 1-2 bags of ice a day. I ate real good the first few days after the hurricane. Just plan out the number of times you are going to open it. Keep stuff you will be using often in an ice chest.


----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> why tf am i awake right now....sheesh.....oh that right gotta pay people . . . . . ..


Are you getting confused if you are a night person or a day person?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 8, 2019)

Every day I get more discouraged by the fact large corporations get to do as they please and pass the buck on to the consumer, all while raking in profits. What happened to lynch mobs stringing these pieces of shit up downtown as an example? Instead, we let crooked politicians come to deals that primarily benefit them and the offending corporations, while not addressing the infractions. And what really bothers me is this is what most people have come to expect from our political system, so they accept it. Fuck this system.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 8, 2019)

I found 2 ticks in my kitchen while I was making breakfast. I haven't done anything outside in 2 days, so they must've crawled their parasitic bitch assess in. I put them on the electric stove coil and turned it up...... slowly...until they popped. Fuckers.


----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I found 2 ticks in my kitchen while I was making breakfast. I haven't done anything outside in 2 days, so they must've crawled their parasitic bitch assess in. I put them on the electric stove coil and turned it up...... slowly...until they popped. Fuckers.


I pulled one out of my hair at home after coming in from the camp Monday morning. Then another one that day at work. Also saw one when I was getting undressed at the camp on Wednesday night. I use my clothes as a pillow, and he was on the cot after I shook out my hiking clothes. So far this spring I haven't had one attached. Least not that I know of.

I flushed one of these down the toilet, and smashed the other two with my foot.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2019)

too larry said:


> Are you getting confused if you are a night person or a day person?


not yet, stayed up to late watching the stars last night in the pool with the wifey. It's was cold beer, good smoke and clear skies..........it's amazing sometime how little sleep i get and i still function......think i went to sleep about 3am.....really wasn't paying attention to the time...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 8, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Every day I get more discouraged by the fact large corporations get to do as they please and pass the buck on to the consumer, all while raking in profits. What happened to lynch mobs stringing these pieces of shit up downtown as an example? Instead, we let crooked politicians come to deals that primarily benefit them and the offending corporations, while not addressing the infractions. And what really bothers me is this is what most people have come to expect from our political system, so they accept it. Fuck this system.


Ever notice that the gov't actually profits (via large fines, etc) from malfeasance and victims receive little to none; in effect the costs are passed back onto the victims/non-involved taxpayers? Of course you have


----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> not yet, stayed up to late watching the stars last night in the pool with the wifey. It's was cold beer, good smoke and clear skies..........it's amazing sometime how little sleep i get and i still function......think i went to sleep about 3am.....really wasn't paying attention to the time...


Sound like a good night. I get by on little sleep on the weekends. Been doing late nights/early mornings for a long time, but the older I get, the harder they are to deal with. Last night wasn't too bad. I clocked out at 0100, and clocked back in at 0850. Got a solid 5 1/2 hours of sleep. Tonight's event is an early one, and tomorrow's opening time the same as today, so I should be golden as far as sleep goes.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2019)

too larry said:


> Sound like a good night..


It was......she told me last night she gonna have friends over this evening, she said they wanted to talk to me......dunno bout what, guess i'll find out this evening.

now i just gotta figure out what i'm cooking this evening......maybe i'll put a little kick in it since it's just gonna be adults....hmmm


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 8, 2019)

.puzzle almost done prolly will be done by monday


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 8, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Goes to the fat cat(s)
> View attachment 4346809
> 
> SH420





Singlemalt said:


> C'mon Annie. It goes to slush funds, special interest projects/groups, special pockets.


Yeah which I don't want to believe  I don't need to be more cynical, jaded and angry than I am now


----------



## raratt (Jun 8, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah which I don't want to believe  I don't need to be more cynical, jaded and angry than I am now


I'm right there with you.


----------



## lokie (Jun 8, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah which I don't want to believe  I don't need to be more cynical, jaded and angry than I am now







Welcome to my world.


----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2019)

lokie said:


> Welcome to my world.


I must be blessed. Very few things get under my skin. 

I did lose out on 50 bucks last night because of lax math. I was mad at myself for making a mistake on billing, not really concerned with the money.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 8, 2019)

lokie said:


> Welcome to my world.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 8, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah which I don't want to believe  I don't need to be more cynical, jaded and angry than I am now


Reality doesn't change because you don't like it. :shrug:.
Anyway, off to Morro Bay with mom to meet my sis for lunch. FML lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 8, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Reality doesn't change because you don't like it. :shrug:.
> Anyway, off to Morro Bay with mom to meet my sis for lunch. FML lol


LOL don't I know, enjoy that lunch, don't kill them (quickly).


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2019)

welp off to town for a bit......gotta get this crap done, before the heat sets in....who know i might be able to catch a nap before everything lets loose.......

it's all good.....


----------



## raratt (Jun 8, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Reality doesn't change because you don't like it. :shrug:.
> Anyway, off to Morro Bay with mom to meet my sis for lunch. FML lol


Don't climb the rock to get away. That never ends up well.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 8, 2019)

Got walls on the 2 10x10s


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 8, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> That bad boy looks like it will have a good crumb.


Thank you.
I am beginning to undetsrand the critical relationships of particle size, moisture, and air content. The air is in the creamed butter and beaten egg whites, so how much the butter is creamed impacts how stiff the eggs need to be. From there the addition of catalyst (baking powder) is important, but secondary. I should have taken more accurate note on how full the pan was.

I slightly over baked this one, was nervous, toothpick came out clean on the last one but collapsed. Went till I was confident it was springing back in middle and there was no jiggle. The crust is a little thick on the sides and its a tad dry bit still holds together.

I want to try red velvet next.


----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Thank you.
> I am beginning to undetsrand the critical relationships of particle size, moisture, and air content. The air is in the creamed butter and beaten egg whites, so how much the butter is creamed impacts how stiff the eggs need to be. From there the addition of catalyst (baking powder) is important, but secondary. I should have taken more accurate note on how full the pan was.
> 
> I slightly over baked this one, was nervous, toothpick came out clean on the last one but collapsed. Went till I was confident it was springing back in middle and there was no jiggle. The crust is a little thick on the sides and its a tad dry bit still holds together.
> ...


I'm down to my last slice of canna cinnamon crumble coffee cake. Need to bake something to replace it. But it will be from a box.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 8, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Reality doesn't change because you don't like it. :shrug:.
> Anyway, off to Morro Bay with mom to meet my sis for lunch. FML lol


There is an awesome fish and chips restaurant on the dock at Moro that serves the best fish and chips in the world....


----------



## raratt (Jun 8, 2019)

doublejj said:


> There is an awesome fish and chips restaurant on the dock and Moro that serves the best fish and chips in the world....


There is a great one in Santa Barbara also, a little farther to drive though.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 8, 2019)

I fed my outdoor girl for the first time since she went out 3 weeks ago. I put her out a little early without paying attention to the daylight hours and she started budding so I just let her be. She's back to veg and throwing all kinds of branches now, should have a bunch of space tomatoes. Then I sifted my first batch of homemade EWC, about 7 gallons worth. Gonna throw a little on the outside plant and the rest into my raised bed with a handful of worms. I'm supposed to be setting up my flower tent, but I I just fried up 8 chicken legs and there's only 2 left, so I'm not feeling too ambitious.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 8, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah which I don't want to believe  I don't need to be more cynical, jaded and angry than I am now


----------



## raratt (Jun 8, 2019)

Today is my birthday so I haven't done shit, other than filling the beer shelf. Picked up a couple super burrito's for dinner and a new CCELL type chamber for my new vape pen. I'm attempting to join the 21st century. I'm still not going to get a smart phone though...lol.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 8, 2019)

raratt said:


> Today is my birthday so I haven't done shit, other than filling the beer shelf. Picked up a couple super burrito's for dinner and a new CCELL type chamber for my new vape pen. I'm attempting to join the 21st century. I'm still not going to get a smart phone though...lol.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 8, 2019)

raratt said:


> Today is my birthday so I haven't done shit, other than filling the beer shelf. Picked up a couple super burrito's for dinner and a new CCELL type chamber for my new vape pen. I'm attempting to join the 21st century. I'm still not going to get a smart phone though...lol.


Happy birthday mate. Don’t get into to much trouble.
I can’t operate with out a smart phone more the business side of things. Personally I could survive without it but could pornhub survive without me hmmmmm


----------



## lokie (Jun 8, 2019)

raratt said:


> Today is my birthday so I haven't done shit, other than filling the beer shelf. Picked up a couple super burrito's for dinner and a new CCELL type chamber for my new vape pen. I'm attempting to join the 21st century. I'm still not going to get a smart phone though...lol.


----------



## raratt (Jun 8, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Happy birthday mate. Don’t get into to much trouble.
> I can’t operate with out a smart phone more the business side of things. Personally I could survive without it but could pornhub survive without me hmmmmm


Thanks, I have a flip phone in case the car dies somewhere, I do all my online stuff on my laptop. I probably couldn't see anything on a phone anyway.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 8, 2019)

raratt said:


> Today is my birthday so I haven't done shit, other than filling the beer shelf. Picked up a couple super burrito's for dinner and a new CCELL type chamber for my new vape pen. I'm attempting to join the 21st century. I'm still not going to get a smart phone though...lol.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 8, 2019)

raratt said:


> Thanks, I have a flip phone in case the car dies somewhere, I do all my online stuff on my laptop. I probably couldn't see anything on a phone anyway.


My farther in-law needs he glasses to see his and my father and my mrs lol. I am to scared to get my laptop out unless the kids are in bed laptops are much easier though


----------



## raratt (Jun 8, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> My farther in-law needs he glasses to see his and my father and my mrs lol. I am to scared to get my laptop out unless the kids are in bed laptops are much easier though


It comes with old eyes


----------



## jungle666 (Jun 8, 2019)

raratt said:


> Today is my birthday so I haven't done shit, other than filling the beer shelf. Picked up a couple super burrito's for dinner and a new CCELL type chamber for my new vape pen. I'm attempting to join the 21st century. I'm still not going to get a smart phone though...lol.


Happy birthday rat man, may you have many more


----------



## neosapien (Jun 8, 2019)

I always bought Timberland hiking boots for work because they were comfortable and waterproof. But they only lasted about 18 months tops. So I started buying Kmart waterproof steel toe work boots bogo, I would save $100 and they would last about the 18 months combined. But all the Kmarts around me closed. So this past closing season I switched teams and invested in a pair of Wolverine waterproof steel toe work boots for $150. But they only lasted 6 months! So today I accomplished emailing the company and asking for a new pair of better boots. I'll keep you all posted on my success/failure.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 8, 2019)

doublejj said:


> There is an awesome fish and chips restaurant on the dock at Moro that serves the best fish and chips in the world....


Tognazzini's or Giovanni's Fish Market? Both are great, but Tog's is a restaurant with plenty of seating. Giovanni's really is a fish market and has a couple picnic tables in the parking lot so good luck getting a seat on the weekend. With a 90 yr old woman in tow we went with Togs lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 8, 2019)

Happy B-day Raratt, enjoy


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 8, 2019)

raratt said:


> Today is my birthday so I haven't done shit, other than filling the beer shelf. Picked up a couple super burrito's for dinner and a new CCELL type chamber for my new vape pen. I'm attempting to join the 21st century. I'm still not going to get a smart phone though...lol.


Have some cake.


SSGrower said:


> Thank you.
> I am beginning to undetsrand the critical relationships of particle size, moisture, and air content. The air is in the creamed butter and beaten egg whites, so how much the butter is creamed impacts how stiff the eggs need to be. From there the addition of catalyst (baking powder) is important, but secondary. I should have taken more accurate note on how full the pan was.
> 
> I slightly over baked this one, was nervous, toothpick came out clean on the last one but collapsed. Went till I was confident it was springing back in middle and there was no jiggle. The crust is a little thick on the sides and its a tad dry bit still holds together.
> ...





too larry said:


> I'm down to my last slice of canna cinnamon crumble coffee cake. Need to bake something to replace it. But it will be from a box.


You just dont seem the type to be taking the easy way.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 8, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Tognazzini's or Giovanni's Fish Market? Both are great, but Tog's is a restaurant with plenty of seating. Giovanni's really is a fish market and has a couple picnic tables in the parking lot so good luck getting a seat on the weekend. With a 90 yr old woman in tow we went with Togs lol


The fish market....try the fish and chips out of this world


----------



## raratt (Jun 8, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Have some cake.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 8, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Happy B-day Raratt, enjoy


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 8, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


Hey, don't make fun of my girlfriend. Happy Bday man.


----------



## raratt (Jun 8, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


----------



## raratt (Jun 8, 2019)

I have 2 kerosene lamps filled, and candles in strategic places in case we are magically transported back to the 1800's by our power company. I swear this is payback for loosing their cash cow. Wind is running less than 15 mph ATM.


----------



## 420God (Jun 8, 2019)

neosapien said:


> I always bought Timberland hiking boots for work because they were comfortable and waterproof. But they only lasted about 18 months tops. So I started buying Kmart waterproof steel toe work boots bogo, I would save $100 and they would last about the 18 months combined. But all the Kmarts around me closed. So this past closing season I switched teams and invested in a pair of Wolverine waterproof steel toe work boots for $150. But they only lasted 6 months! So today I accomplished emailing the company and asking for a new pair of better boots. I'll keep you all posted on my success/failure.


I had those same boots and had the exact same problem! I buy a bunch of different kinds from https://www.sierra.com/mens-boots~d~137/priceor~$10-$49dotdot99/sizefamily~shoe size!10dotdot5/ . When I find some that I like I buy a few pair of them. I've saved hundreds over the last few years, I'm real hard on boots.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 8, 2019)

raratt said:


> Thanks, I have a flip phone in case the car dies somewhere, I do all my online stuff on my laptop. I probably couldn't see anything on a phone anyway.


Same here. I have a Galaxy S7 that only use to take weed pics. I also carry with me when I'm driving just in case but it's usually not turned on.


----------



## 420God (Jun 8, 2019)

I went trail riding today, it was dusty as fuck.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 8, 2019)

I finally got some sleep today, 5AM to 2PM.

I hadn't slept strange hours like that since I retired (shift work there).

It's been a very mean week, not just for me but the entire family. The dog we lost was a super star among dogs. 
Very intelligent and loving. You could literally take a piece of steak away from her and she wouldn't get angry, she'd just look up wondering why you did that.

She started out with a police record, the cops found her tied to a parking meter in a nearby town.

I've always appreciated the fact that whoever abandoned her left her there instead of hurting her. The next 13 years she had a great home full of loving people.


----------



## raratt (Jun 8, 2019)

420God said:


> I went trail riding today, it was dusty as fuck.
> View attachment 4347072


The dirt on a couple logging roads up above my M in law's house turns into dust like talcum powder, it hangs in the air for hours and all the trees look red around there.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 8, 2019)

@raratt 

PG&E finally did it. They just cut the power because of high winds. They’re only exactly 7months late. Thanks PG&E! I love you!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 8, 2019)

doublejj said:


> The fish market....try the fish and chips out of this world


Yep, been there many times.


----------



## 420God (Jun 8, 2019)

raratt said:


> The dirt on a couple logging roads up above my M in law's house turns into dust like talcum powder, it hangs in the air for hours and all the trees look red around there.


That's what these were, logging trails on county land. There's miles of them open to the public up here but I think next time we'll wait till after a good rain. I still have shit in my eyes.


----------



## raratt (Jun 8, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I finally got some sleep today, 5AM to 2PM.
> 
> I hadn't slept strange hours like that since I retired (shift work there).
> 
> ...


Sorry, I know how much that hurts, we lost our last one after 14 years in Jan, now we have a new psycho in the house from the pound.


----------



## 420God (Jun 8, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I finally got some sleep today, 5AM to 2PM.
> 
> I hadn't slept strange hours like that since I retired (shift work there).
> 
> ...


If only we could trade years of life, might not live as long but we might be happier.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 8, 2019)

raratt said:


> Sorry, I know how much that hurts, we lost our last one after 14 years in Jan, now we have *a new psycho in the house* from the pound.


LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 8, 2019)

420God said:


> If only we could trade years of life, might not live as long but we might be happier.


Sadly, they live a lot faster than we do. Speaking of that, how's the pug doing? I saw a cute show about a pug on Netflix, Patrick.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 8, 2019)

My condolences brothers...hugs


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 8, 2019)

raratt said:


> I have 2 kerosene lamps filled, and candles in strategic places in case we are magically transported back to the 1800's by our power company. I swear this is payback for loosing their cash cow. Wind is running less than 15 mph ATM.


I have to try to go to sleep with the sound of my generator running about 10’ from my bed slideout. Aint no way in fucking hell I’m gonna try to sleep tonight without my precious fan on.


----------



## 420God (Jun 8, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Sadly, they live a lot faster than we do. Speaking of that, how's the pug doing? I saw a cute show about a pug on Netflix, Patrick.


Real good, growing too fast but at least becoming lazier. He was tiring me out to begin with.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 8, 2019)

I've owned my last dog. Losing the last one literally put me down for days. I just couldn't get up. It was a new low for me and put me in a dark place. I cannot do that again. Just the thought of having a new dog puts me in panic mode. I appreciate all the dogs I meet but i can't allow myself to get that way again. I had to swear off dogs. I envy you guys terribly...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 8, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I've owned my last dog. Losing the last one literally put me down for days. I just couldn't get up. It was a new low for me and put me in a dark place. I cannot do that again. Just the thought of having a new dog puts me in panic mode. I appreciate all the dogs I meet but i can't allow myself to get that way again. I had to swear off dogs. I envy you guys terribly...


I hope @tangerinegreen555 doesn’t mind that i do this. But this is something I just texted him a few minutes ago about what i just went through 



Life is fucking bullshit because of these things!

Bella died in bed next to me a couple months ago. That on top of what I have been going through with the fire, i fricken cried like i've never cried as a man.

I'm prob gonna wait to get another puppy, which will help, until Rex passes. Not looking forward to that fact. In fact i'm stressed out over that more than anything else going in.

Anyways, again, sorry for your loss bro.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 8, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I hope @tangerinegreen555 doesn’t mind that i do this. But this is something I just texted him a few minutes ago about what i just went through
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feels.....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 8, 2019)

We'll get through it.


Just like we always do.


That doesn't mean it will be easy but we'll get through it.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 8, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I hope @tangerinegreen555 doesn’t mind that i do this. But this is something I just texted him a few minutes ago about what i just went through
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm saying, "Get another dog..." But that's how I deal with it. I rescue in the name of the loved one's I've lost which ameliorates the pain (a little). But that's me. We are all in different places, with different ways. However you get through.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 8, 2019)

This one needs a companion. We love him but he's not the smartest dog ever.

The other one was his leader. And he keeps looking around for her everywhere.

It may be the most heartbreaking thing about all this.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 8, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4347097
> This one needs a companion. We love him but he's not the smartest dog ever.
> 
> The other one was his leader. And he keeps looking around for her everywhere.
> ...


The challenged child you can't sit down and break the facts of life to, damn


----------



## doublejj (Jun 8, 2019)

Don't tell my partners, but many times this is the real reason i go up to visit the farm....Diesel


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 8, 2019)

doublejj said:


> .......snip...
> 
> View attachment 4347103


@Diabolical666


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 9, 2019)

raratt said:


> Today is my birthday so I haven't done shit, other than filling the beer shelf. Picked up a couple super burrito's for dinner and a new CCELL type chamber for my new vape pen. I'm attempting to join the 21st century. I'm still not going to get a smart phone though...lol.


Happy Birthday!! You just wait til next year..


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 9, 2019)

neosapien said:


> I always bought Timberland hiking boots for work because they were comfortable and waterproof. But they only lasted about 18 months tops. So I started buying Kmart waterproof steel toe work boots bogo, I would save $100 and they would last about the 18 months combined. But all the Kmarts around me closed. So this past closing season I switched teams and invested in a pair of Wolverine waterproof steel toe work boots for $150. But they only lasted 6 months! So today I accomplished emailing the company and asking for a new pair of better boots. I'll keep you all posted on my success/failure.


I always wore Wolverine Durashock steel toed boots even in a "non work boot environment" cause they fit so well on me right out of the box, took a good shine and lasted a few years and I bought on 1/2 off sale at Meijer's about $60. Course this was wearing them inside most of the time too.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 9, 2019)

I'm with JJ about not having another dog. I get teary eyed just reading and thinking about our so loyal friends who are gone too soon


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 9, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Don't tell my partners, but many times this is the real reason i go up to visit the farm....Diesel
> 
> View attachment 4347103


Is that (big) yellow thing mounted above the pump a flow meter?


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 9, 2019)

doublejj said:


> *Don't tell my partners, but many times this is the real reason i go up to visit the farm....Diesel*
> View attachment 4347099
> 
> View attachment 4347100
> ...


They already know.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 9, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I won this during the ceremony graduating apprenticeship program 23 yrs ago.
> View attachment 4346086
> Only reason it survived was because it had a masonry blade on it and was out on the brand spanking new 400sqft cement paver patio I JUST finished the night before the fire. I replaced all the plastic and it good.



I love the mag it's a little lighter than the reg 77 which I have a dozen of . I replaced all of them with a Ridgid worm much lighter than the skill but just as much ass. I have a buddy that uses the 6 1/2" with the gard removed and a 7 1/4 " blade for cutting steps and rafters. Damn gard is always in the way on those angle cuts.

Hey brother it's great to see you making progress.  .


----------



## raratt (Jun 9, 2019)

We ended up not having our power shut off after all my bitching. They cut it in outlying areas and left the city lit, which is a bit more logical. They know where the grid disconnects they plan on pulling are, how hard would it be to publish the specific areas they plan on unplugging? Mornin' all.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 9, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> I'm with JJ about not having another dog. I get teary eyed just reading and thinking about our so loyal friends who are gone too soon


Losing pets prepares us for the loss of friends & family. 

Then again, I miss my dogs more than some deceased family members, so there's that. 

Never mind.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 9, 2019)

raratt said:


> We ended up not having our power shut off after all my bitching. They cut it in outlying areas and left the city lit, which is a bit more logical. They know where the grid disconnects they plan on pulling are, how hard would it be to publish the specific areas they plan on unplugging? Mornin' all.


makes too much sense. Then the customers will demand the company keep on making sense going forward, and can't have that now.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 9, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> makes too much sense. Then the customers will demand the company keep on making sense going forward, and can't have that now.


This is how I view all these mega corps.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 9, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Is that (big) yellow thing mounted above the pump a flow meter?


yes


----------



## raratt (Jun 9, 2019)

This is our Roxy: 

My son found this one at a shelter:
 
They could be sisters, except for the eyes.


----------



## ANC (Jun 9, 2019)

The second one looks like it will kill you in your sleep


----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2019)

raratt said:


> Today is my birthday so I haven't done shit, other than filling the beer shelf. Picked up a couple super burrito's for dinner and a new CCELL type chamber for my new vape pen. I'm attempting to join the 21st century. I'm still not going to get a smart phone though...lol.


Happy B-day buddy.


----------



## raratt (Jun 9, 2019)

too larry said:


> Happy B-day buddy.


Thanks bro.


----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Happy Birthday!! You just wait til next year..


He slipped up on you, didn't he?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 9, 2019)

too larry said:


> He slipped up on you, didn't he?


He did, that dog, snuck right up on both of us


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 9, 2019)

Happy birthday raratt

SH420


----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> I'm with JJ about not having another dog. I get teary eyed just reading and thinking about our so loyal friends who are gone too soon


I'm between dogs right now. I never pick out a dog, they always pick me. I had to put down Mocha, our chocolate lab a couple three years ago. So far no one has shown up to take her place.


----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2019)

raratt said:


> We ended up not having our power shut off after all my bitching. They cut it in outlying areas and left the city lit, which is a bit more logical. They know where the grid disconnects they plan on pulling are, how hard would it be to publish the specific areas they plan on unplugging? Mornin' all.


A miss is as good as a mile. Glad you dodged that bullet.


----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2019)

Yesterday when my customers got out of here, I made a bad mistake. I used Ghost Train Haze for my safety meeting, and had hit the wall by 1930. I called it quits and headed home. Came in a couple of hours early this morning to finish up what I should have done last night. Still got ripped first thing, but I was smart enough to smoke something else.

Slow day today. Should be out of here in time to watch the F1 Grand Prix, Florida State Baseball, eat supper and get to the camp at a decent hour. I do reserve the right to truck camp if it's pouring down rain. I would rather walk, but I'm not hidebound.


----------



## raratt (Jun 9, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Happy birthday raratt
> 
> SH420


Thanks bro.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 9, 2019)

Happy Birthday Raratt! I hope you get a lot of cool presents and a nice birthday cake. How old are you now?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 9, 2019)

Happy Birthday @raratt 
Summer has finally paid us a visit in Toronto! They had to drag me kicking and screaming off the beach today. Every weekend needs to be a long weekend between June and September.


----------



## raratt (Jun 9, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> How old are you now?


I've been 40 for the last 21 years.


Laughing Grass said:


> Happy Birthday @raratt


Thank you.


----------



## raratt (Jun 9, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> drag me kicking and screaming off the beach today.


Make sure to use the sunscreen on those bits that have been hiding all winter.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 9, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Happy Birthday @raratt
> Summer has finally paid us a visit in Toronto! They had to drag me kicking and screaming off the beach today. Every weekend needs to be a long weekend between June and September.


I hope you have a wonderful summer at the beach. I gat one week on my summer vacation at the Jersey Shore this summer. I have to finish the collage for the reunion and been getting together some themed outfits to go with it. I am doing all Polka dots. Just scored a black and white polka a dot beach towel to go wit my new black and white Polk a dot bathing suit and my new navy blue and white polka a dot sneakers. I found one Polk a dot dress and one black and white Polk a dot dress shirt.


----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2019)

raratt said:


> I've been 40 for the last 21 years. . . . . . . .


Mamma used to say the such and such anniversary of her 39th birthday. 

You have about 2 1/2 years on me. I turned 58 back in January.


----------



## too larry (Jun 9, 2019)

I have made good use of my time today. Got an event put away while there were still folks in the other end of the building. Didn't wait until it was time for me to leave before I got started {like I usually do}. Now if these other guys will just get out on time, I can smoke and kill an hour or so before heading out.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 9, 2019)

raratt said:


> We ended up not having our power shut off after all my bitching. They cut it in outlying areas and left the city lit, which is a bit more logical. They know where the grid disconnects they plan on pulling are, how hard would it be to publish the specific areas they plan on unplugging? Mornin' all.


Only slightly easier than running around turning them back on.


----------



## raratt (Jun 9, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Only slightly easier than running around turning them back on.


However their plan is to inspect every mile of lines prior to turning it back on, just in case a line fell off a pole, or a tree fell on them.


----------



## lokie (Jun 9, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I hope you have a wonderful summer at the beach. I gat one week on my summer vacation at the Jersey Shore this summer. I have to finish the collage for the reunion and been getting together some themed outfits to go with it. I am doing all Polka dots. Just scored a black and white polka a dot beach towel to go wit my new black and white Polk a dot bathing suit and my new navy blue and white polka a dot sneakers. I found one Polk a dot dress and one black and white Polk a dot dress shirt.


Enjoy you vacation. Going to the beach is always a blast.

Today is the official end of mine.
Life has a way of letting you know when the vacation is over.


----------



## raratt (Jun 9, 2019)

Up-sized the pots for the clones today, they're in gallon pots now and in the sun. They were starting to stretch under the lights in the house. I'll get pics tomorrow. Had to replace one of the drip lines for the corn, the 1/4 inch lines get brittle after awhile in the sun. Dinner is steak, potato and corn on the cob. Suds and buds time.


----------



## raratt (Jun 9, 2019)

My neighbor stylin' in the belly T with matching underwear and sweat band. Always entertaining to watch him/them. Pic sucks because I was trying to be stealthy.


----------



## raratt (Jun 9, 2019)

Welcome to June.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 9, 2019)

raratt said:


> My neighbor stylin' in the belly T with matching underwear and sweat band. Always entertaining to watch him/them. Pic sucks because I was trying to be stealthy.View attachment 4347500


That is gold


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 9, 2019)

It’s lemon meringue time here’s my pastry.
I’ll post as I go that way if I f it you can take the piss lol.
This a recipe from a 50yr old cook book “Cookery in Colour” I inherited it from my Grandma. It’s great got all the real recipes.
Here’s the recipes pastry
 
Pie recipe


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 9, 2019)

Blind bake time


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 9, 2019)

The filling 
Combined and cooked the filling I will let cool and attack it with egg yolks to get that colour


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 9, 2019)

Getting closer to way to many calories 
Nearly forgot to show the filling 
Ready for the oven 
 
And for those who can’t wait


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 9, 2019)

Best served with vanilla ice cream and super lemon haze


----------



## raratt (Jun 9, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Best served with vanilla ice cream and super lemon hazeView attachment 4347585


I'm hungry now.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 9, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Best served with vanilla ice cream and super lemon hazeView attachment 4347585


Very nice! Thank you, my kids have avocado, fig, orange, lime and lemon trees in their backyard. I can make them a nice lemon meringue pie. 

I escaped from the triple digits up here and visited their place in Santa Monica. They were complaining about the heat, it was roughly 78ish.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 9, 2019)

raratt said:


> I'm hungry now.


I'm stuffed. I ate picanha and linguica until it was coming out of my ears.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 9, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Blind bake timeView attachment 4347546
> 
> View attachment 4347551
> 
> View attachment 4347549


Must it be Pakistani rice, or will other types work as well?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 9, 2019)

raratt said:


> Thanks bro.


Happy birthday Raratt


----------



## raratt (Jun 9, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Happy birthday Raratt


Thank you.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 9, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> It’s lemon meringue time here’s my pastry.
> I’ll post as I go that way if I f it you can take the piss lol.
> This a recipe from a 50yr old cook book “Cookery in Colour” I inherited it from my Grandma. It’s great got all the real recipes.View attachment 4347527
> Here’s the recipes pastry
> ...


Comentary like that is what is missing from todays recipies. "you undobtedly made the dough too wet".

Are those wt. or vol. oz? Or both?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 9, 2019)

raratt said:


> Welcome to June.


well just FML


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 9, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Must it be Pakistani rice, or will other types work as well?


Lol my mrs has to have that rice it’s her favourite we eat a lot of Asian food. She’s trying to go vegan can’t quit quite protein I’m still giving her weekly protein shot. Couldn’t resist


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 9, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Must it be Pakistani rice, or will other types work as well?


Basmati is some expensive rice.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 9, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Comentary like that is what is missing from todays recipies. "you undobtedly made the dough too wet".
> 
> Are those wt. or vol. oz? Or both?


The conversions are in the back of the book if this helps. If your referring to how blonde the pastry is that’s how I like it


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 9, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Basmati is some expensive rice.


We get that 5 kg bag for $10 there’s an Asian grocery’s that has good deals well that’s good for here.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 9, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> The conversions are in the back of the book if this helps. If your referring to how blonde the pastry is that’s how I like itView attachment 4347592


No reference to your pastry, I was quoting the text in the recipie.

And temperatures? Hot oven is 350F Cool would be 300, warm 325, very hot 400?


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 9, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> No reference to your pastry, I was quoting the text in the recipie.
> 
> And temperatures? Hot oven is 350F Cool would be 300, warm 325, very hot 400?


Dad has my mom's Betty Crocker plaid cover binder that my grandma gave her. I need to get it.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 9, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> We get that 5 kg bag for $10 there’s an Asian grocery’s that has good deals well that’s good for here.


That's a good price. If your wife likes rice try some thai jasmine rice.


----------



## ANC (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 9, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> No reference to your pastry, I was quoting the text in the recipie.
> 
> And temperatures? Hot oven is 350F Cool would be 300, warm 325, very hot 400?


Everything in Oz is labeled for celsius now which can get annoying.


----------



## ANC (Jun 9, 2019)

wait... you stuck rice in a tart. (oh raait, you call them pies). People have been stabbed for less.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 9, 2019)

ANC said:


> wait... you stuck rice in a tart. (oh raait, you call them pies). People have been stabbed for less.


Only to shape the crust while it blind baked.


----------



## ANC (Jun 9, 2019)

weird


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 9, 2019)

ANC said:


> wait... you stuck rice in a tart. (oh raait, you call them pies). People have been stabbed for less.


The rice is there to distribute the heat and keep crust from buckling. Thats my understanding at least.


DustyDuke said:


> Everything in Oz is labeled for celsius now which can get annoying. View attachment 4347607


+32 (x9/5 )is not automatic


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 9, 2019)

Finally got format right


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 9, 2019)

ANC said:


> wait... you stuck rice in a tart. (oh raait, you call them pies). People have been stabbed for less.


Yeah @SSGrower is onto it, it stops it from rising hold it’s shape also. Then you remove them that’s why there in the baking paper.
Do you call them lemon meringue tarts in the States?


----------



## ANC (Jun 9, 2019)

Sure looks like meringue, my wife likes it a lot. 
I like all lemon baked stuff... tarts, pies, lemon slices, you name, it.
I wish lemons tasted like they smelled.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 9, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Yeah @SSGrower is onto it, it stops it from rising hold it’s shape also. Then you remove them that’s why there in the baking paper.
> Do you call them lemon meringue tarts in the States?


I think people use both. Id call it a pie. To me a tart is were filling isnt baked or cooked.
ANC is south africa riu contengent


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 9, 2019)

When I pick the lemons I have to smell each one just like my farts lol


----------



## jungle666 (Jun 10, 2019)

What smells better


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 10, 2019)

The back end back fire for sure, only after I’ve eaten lemon meringue though


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 10, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I hope you have a wonderful summer at the beach. I gat one week on my summer vacation at the Jersey Shore this summer. I have to finish the collage for the reunion and been getting together some themed outfits to go with it. I am doing all Polka dots. Just scored a black and white polka a dot beach towel to go wit my new black and white Polk a dot bathing suit and my new navy blue and white polka a dot sneakers. I found one Polk a dot dress and one black and white Polk a dot dress shirt.


One week isn't nearly long enough.  I was at union beach in NJ, just north of the jersey shore a few weeks ago... I love hanging out and relaxing in that area. Your outfit for your reunion sounds cute. Is everyone whose attending wearing a different theme? I'm kinda lucky in that I'm only a 20 minute transit ride away from the beach.



raratt said:


> Make sure to use the sunscreen on those bits that have been hiding all winter.


LOL that's everywhere except my face. I slathered on a ton on Saturday, forgot my ears so they're a little sore today. Yesterday we made new friends and spent the day in the shade under an umbrella pigging out on hot dogs, french fries and drinking blueberry slush puppies. 

Rain and cool weather is back this morning. I'm okay with it being cold and crappy during the week as long as we get more weekends like that.


----------



## ANC (Jun 10, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> To me a tart is were filling isnt baked or cooked.


Sounds absolutely disgusting apart from fridge tart


----------



## ct26turbo (Jun 10, 2019)

Helped my mother inlaw move hate movin but hate havin her around a wee bit more


----------



## raratt (Jun 10, 2019)

Mornin. We get to watch the grand kids in a little while. I need to put the space tomatoes in a less prominent location in the back yard before they show up. Easier than answering a string of questions that I know the eldest would need answered. Not much else planned for the day, at least the wind has died down.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 10, 2019)

Morning everyone...hope everyone had a decent weekend......

well got through the storms last night....and it looks like i have some tree trimming to do...over at my parents house, one of the 40yr old ash trees broke a limb last night and landed on they're roof....apart of that my a/c in the living room went out as well.....kinda glad i had another in one of the back rooms.....

hope all your space tomatoes are fruitful......

Coffee is hot and ready to go...working on the first cup before i get on with my day....


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 10, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Everything in Oz is labeled for celsius now which can get annoying. View attachment 4347607


Coupla quick handy conversions:
300 degrees F = 150 degrees C
400 (actually 392) degrees F = 200 degrees C


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 10, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Best served with vanilla ice cream and super lemon hazeView attachment 4347585


Saw this today thought of your post. Hotel Richards in Brisbane is hosting a FB contest to name their newest dessert. The replies weren't what they were expecting.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 10, 2019)

ANC said:


> weird





Laughing Grass said:


> Saw this today thought of your post. Hotel Richards in Brisbane is hosting a FB contest to name their newest dessert. The replies weren't what they were expecting.
> 
> View attachment 4347771


LOL


----------



## Bareback (Jun 10, 2019)

We took our 4 year old grandson to the great Wolf Lodge for his birthday this weekend and it was a good time and great memories. A little pricey and way too damn crowded but those smiling faces were worth every penny and having to deal with the people.

I hope all of you fine friends are doing well today.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 10, 2019)

Finally started installing the Bamboo Flooring on the top floor of the house. Finished the master bedroom walk in closet today.


----------



## ct26turbo (Jun 10, 2019)

Finally took reptar out of the tote n the grow room


----------



## ct26turbo (Jun 10, 2019)

And went to pets a plenty n seen these 2 beauties


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 10, 2019)

So, that butter I made was indeed stronger than usual. The only difference this time was decarbing the popcorn bud prior to making the butter. I scooped out as much brownie batter as I could into the pans, then proceeded to lick the bowl clean (I live by myself.) I figure there was a little over one brownie's worth of batter in that bowl. An hour later I knew I was in trouble, the storm was coming. Fuck. I got into bed and proceeded to FREAK THE FUCK OUT!!! I drank a half gallon of water in the first hour or so, my eyes were scary dry, as was my mouth. It was as if my head forgot how to hydrate itself. I just couldn't drink enough. My mind was racing so fast, I couldn't hold on to a train of thought for more than a few seconds. The visuals in my mind became more and more vivid and then turned really dark, which just freaked me out more. I tossed and turned for about an 8 hour ride to hell and back. I'm still not good at dosing edibles - it's either too little to be worth it, or way over the top. My clients have better luck with my browines - they generally take my advice and just eat a third to a half, and reportedly love the effects. I'm going to try to take my own advice. Yikes...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 10, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> So, that butter I made was indeed stronger than usual. The only difference this time was decarbing the popcorn bud prior to making the butter. I scooped out as much brownie batter as I could into the pans, then proceeded to lick the bowl clean (I live by myself.) I figure there was a little over one brownie's worth of batter in that bowl. An hour later I knew I was in trouble, the storm was coming. Fuck. I got into bed and proceeded to FREAK THE FUCK OUT!!! I drank a half gallon of water in the first hour or so, my eyes were scary dry, as was my mouth. It was as if my head forgot how to hydrate itself. I just couldn't drink enough. My mind was racing so fast, I couldn't hold on to a train of thought for more than a view seconds. The visuals in my mind became more and more vivid and then turned really dark, which just freaked me out more. I tossed and turned for about an 8 hour ride to hell and back. I'm still not good at dosing edibles - it's either too little to be worth it, or way over the top. My clients have better luck with my browines - they generally take my advice and just eat a third to a half, and reportedly love the effects. I'm going to try to take my own advice. Yikes...


Benadryl will help, especially if you can add in some propanolol (LOL). I dislike titrating new edible batches as each new batch is an adventure.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 10, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Benadryl will help, especially if you can add in some propanolol (LOL). I dislike titrating new edible batches as each new batch is an adventure.


Shit, I should have pm'd you in the first place. I'll pick up some Benadryl, where can I get the propanolol? Thanks, Annie...


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 10, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> So, that butter I made was indeed stronger than usual. The only difference this time was decarbing the popcorn bud prior to making the butter. I scooped out as much brownie batter as I could into the pans, then proceeded to lick the bowl clean (I live by myself.) I figure there was a little over one brownie's worth of batter in that bowl. An hour later I knew I was in trouble, the storm was coming. Fuck. I got into bed and proceeded to FREAK THE FUCK OUT!!! I drank a half gallon of water in the first hour or so, my eyes were scary dry, as was my mouth. It was as if my head forgot how to hydrate itself. I just couldn't drink enough. My mind was racing so fast, I couldn't hold on to a train of thought for more than a view seconds. The visuals in my mind became more and more vivid and then turned really dark, which just freaked me out more. I tossed and turned for about an 8 hour ride to hell and back. I'm still not good at dosing edibles - it's either too little to be worth it, or way over the top. My clients have better luck with my browines - they generally take my advice and just eat a third to a half, and reportedly love the effects. I'm going to try to take my own advice. Yikes...


I'd like your recipe. I've tried butter twice but both times it was very lackluster. I'd slather it on a bagel and barely get anything out of it.

No clue what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 10, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> So, that butter I made was indeed stronger than usual. The only difference this time was decarbing the popcorn bud prior to making the butter. I scooped out as much brownie batter as I could into the pans, then proceeded to lick the bowl clean (I live by myself.) I figure there was a little over one brownie's worth of batter in that bowl. An hour later I knew I was in trouble, the storm was coming. Fuck. I got into bed and proceeded to FREAK THE FUCK OUT!!! I drank a half gallon of water in the first hour or so, my eyes were scary dry, as was my mouth. It was as if my head forgot how to hydrate itself. I just couldn't drink enough. My mind was racing so fast, I couldn't hold on to a train of thought for more than a view seconds. The visuals in my mind became more and more vivid and then turned really dark, which just freaked me out more. I tossed and turned for about an 8 hour ride to hell and back. I'm still not good at dosing edibles - it's either too little to be worth it, or way over the top. My clients have better luck with my browines - they generally take my advice and just eat a third to a half, and reportedly love the effects. I'm going to try to take my own advice. Yikes...


I'm very very cautious around edibles since my bad experience lol


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 10, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> So, that butter I made was indeed stronger than usual. The only difference this time was decarbing the popcorn bud prior to making the butter. I scooped out as much brownie batter as I could into the pans, then proceeded to lick the bowl clean (I live by myself.) I figure there was a little over one brownie's worth of batter in that bowl. An hour later I knew I was in trouble, the storm was coming. Fuck. I got into bed and proceeded to FREAK THE FUCK OUT!!! I drank a half gallon of water in the first hour or so, my eyes were scary dry, as was my mouth. It was as if my head forgot how to hydrate itself. I just couldn't drink enough. My mind was racing so fast, I couldn't hold on to a train of thought for more than a view seconds. The visuals in my mind became more and more vivid and then turned really dark, which just freaked me out more. I tossed and turned for about an 8 hour ride to hell and back. I'm still not good at dosing edibles - it's either too little to be worth it, or way over the top. My clients have better luck with my browines - they generally take my advice and just eat a third to a half, and reportedly love the effects. I'm going to try to take my own advice. Yikes...


Fuck yeah that’s the shit. My wife makes Cana coconut oil capsules good way to know your dosage but I like to spin the wheel of fucked up, average or sucking your thumb because it so intense.


----------



## raratt (Jun 10, 2019)

<<<< Taking notes, I was contemplating making some with the Chemdawg 4 I have laying around, not sure if it will impart a nasty flavor though.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Jun 10, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Shit, I should have pm'd you in the first place. I'll pick up some Benadryl, where can I get the propanolol? Thanks, Annie...


Unfortunately propanolol (Inderal), is prescription. We used it off label when we had to calm our nerves. It worked better than any benzodiazepine 5-10 mg was perfect for about 4 hours of relief from that panicked feeling. However if you don't take much Benadryl, 50 mg should also be very effective.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 10, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4347909 View attachment 4347910


we were there yesterday, till the storms rolled through that night.....


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 10, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4347909 View attachment 4347910


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 10, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4347909 View attachment 4347910


 

SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 10, 2019)

for those having that kinda of weather, keep hydrated, in shade, keep a fan outside near a chair, i use something i call a chill rag, basically it's a small towel dowsed in cool water, then i wipe myself down, head first, back of neck second, chest next and then arms, then sit infront of that fan to cool off......if you have to go out. If you don't then sit back with your best movies and watch it, do things indoors, at least till dusk. Gotta be careful of heat exhaustion and heat stroke......

just a couple things i do when it hits those kinda of temps.....and i hit those a lot where i'm at....


edit: if you have plants outside only water at night, this way water doesn't evaporate....


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 10, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> for those having that kinda of weather, keep hydrated, in shade, keep a fan outside near a chair, i use something i call a chill rag, basically it's a small towel dowsed in cool water, then i wipe myself down, head first, back of neck second, chest next and then arms, then sit infront of that fan to cool off......if you have to go out. If you don't then sit back with your best movies and watch it, do things indoors, at least till dusk. Gotta be careful of heat exhaustion and heat stroke......
> 
> just a couple things i do when it hits those kinda of temps.....and i hit those a lot where i'm at....
> 
> ...


My variant on that is to use a mister bottle on a T-shirt. I call it my redneck A/C. A soaked shirt cools too fast here in CA. Back East a soaked shirt cooled more slowly and lasted longer ... humidity difference


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 10, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> for those having that kinda of weather, keep hydrated, in shade, keep a fan outside near a chair, i use something i call a chill rag, basically it's a small towel dowsed in cool water, then i wipe myself down, head first, back of neck second, chest next and then arms, then sit infront of that fan to cool off......if you have to go out. If you don't then sit back with your best movies and watch it, do things indoors, at least till dusk. Gotta be careful of heat exhaustion and heat stroke......
> 
> just a couple things i do when it hits those kinda of temps.....and i hit those a lot where i'm at....
> 
> ...


They make specialized rags for that now, lol. Synthetic fiber, doesn't feel wet yet absorbs and highly evaporative for the cooling effect. For $8.00 a towel, I stick with hand towels or dish towels 
https://www.big5sportinggoods.com/store/details/perfect fitness-cooling-towel/6165140090001/_/A-6009203?utm_source=SilverpopMailing&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=061019_ET3_1DD_Weekday (1)&utm_content=&uid=762308609805&spMailingID=15775964&spUserID=MTM1ODQzNzM2MDAxS0&spJobID=1660411960&spReportId=MTY2MDQxMTk2MAS2

*Perfect Fitness Cooling Towel*
Stay cool and dry whether you are in the gym, on the field or on the go with the Perfect Fitness Cooling Towel. The towel is made of hyper-evaporative material that retains water while remaining dry to the touch.


Made of hyper-evaporative material to keep you cool


Wet before use to stay cool for hours


Use during or after workouts


Machine washable


11" x 29"


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 10, 2019)

I have a Ramada with a wisteria growing on it, makes a nice shade canopy, with some misters. There's almost always a breeze so you get cooled down real fast. Like CN said, very low humidity here so it works.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 10, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I stick with hand towels or dish towels


that's basically what i use, of course the back side of that is my wife complaining to me that wtf happened to all the hand towls and dish towels.......course i tell they are drying on the porch......and then it becomes a big thing.......go figure


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 10, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I have a Ramada with a wisteria growing on it, makes a nice shade canopy, with some misters. There's almost always a breeze so you get cooled down real fast. Like CN said, very low humidity here so it works.


not use...humidity stay above 60% outside, we are lucky to get lower during the summers till autumn. Think last year we went 2 month of high 90's and 100's without any rain


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 10, 2019)

LOL. I figure for $8 I can get 10 or more cotton blend towels from Walmart for the price of one of the specialized fancy ones


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 10, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL. I figure for $8 I can get 10 or more cotton blend towels from Walmart for the price of one of the specialized fancy ones


we snake ours from the local thrift store when we go, or she goes to the dollar store and picks up a new one.....hehe <evil grin>........think she's starting to hide them from me.....found three of them yesterday after i wondered outside at dusk time


----------



## xtsho (Jun 10, 2019)

I put the air conditioner in the bedroom window. Some weather predictions have us getting up to 98 F tomorrow and Wednesday. My lady gets cranky when it's too hot to sleep so I'm getting ahead of all of that. I do whatever it takes to maintain the peace around here.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 10, 2019)

xtsho said:


> I put the air conditioner in the bedroom window. Some weather predictions have us getting up to 98 F tomorrow and Wednesday. My lady gets cranky when it's too hot to sleep so I'm getting ahead of all of that. I do whatever it takes to maintain the peace around here.


wife has one in her room she control, she needs it cause of her MS. Recently the only window unit i had in the living room blew, think it's the blower motor went out in it. Great thing i had a extra i was gonna put in the grow room, but no, it went into the living room.....small but it did make it kinda comfy yesterday without the humidty when it hit 105 here...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 10, 2019)

on a side note, new little space tomatoes are doing just fine, looks like i got a growth pattern.....need to note that....


----------



## raratt (Jun 10, 2019)

We'll hit 100-101, humidity is 23%.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 10, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> I'd like your recipe. I've tried butter twice but both times it was very lackluster. I'd slather it on a bagel and barely get anything out of it.
> 
> No clue what I'm doing wrong.



This guy showed me the way. I just make it stronger at 2 ozs per pound of butter. Enjoy...

https://www.rollitup.org/t/crock-pot-cannabutter-for-dummies.402546/


----------



## too larry (Jun 10, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> The rice is there to distribute the heat and keep crust from buckling. Thats my understanding at least.
> 
> +32 (x9/5 )is not automatic


Are you saying you don't do conversions in your head to pass the time? I just assumed everyone did that.


----------



## too larry (Jun 10, 2019)

My go to cooling method is to sit with my feet in the creek. It's always a good deal colder than the river.

I wish there was time for that. I haven't been in the creek or river this year. I keep working, just go slower.


----------



## too larry (Jun 10, 2019)

I worked moving logs this morning. Had a big thunderstorm in late morning, so I came in and watched FSU punch their ticket to the College World Series. We had recorded the game last night, but this morning when I got in from the camp and we watched it, we found out it went long and we missed the end. I recorded the replay, so we got the end the 2nd go round. Wife stir-fried spinach, squash and sausage for lunch. Nap then work.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 10, 2019)

too larry said:


> Are you saying you don't do conversions in your head to pass the time? I just assumed everyone did that.


I do but getting the information out of my head in a manner that can be comprehended...


----------



## lokie (Jun 10, 2019)

too larry said:


> Are you saying you don't do conversions in your head to pass the time? I just assumed everyone did that.


My voice gets lost in the crowd.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 10, 2019)

One of the crew....


----------



## too larry (Jun 10, 2019)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4347985
> 
> One of the crew....
> View attachment 4347986


A couple of ole buds.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 10, 2019)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4347985
> 
> One of the crew....
> View attachment 4347986



Dude, that other greenhouse behind you is in a cool perspective where it looks to be within a few feet of you, but tiny. It looks like the dog's greenhouse. I thought, 'how is JJ gonna fit in there?' Also, kudos on perfecting cloning technology. Now there are two of you. Make more!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 10, 2019)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4347985
> 
> One of the crew....
> View attachment 4347986


YES INDEED!! That’s the way it’s d0ne$! a couple bad ass mother fuckers. True Players. I got nothin but respect 4U.


----------



## raratt (Jun 10, 2019)

lokie said:


> My voice gets lost in the crowd.


----------



## too larry (Jun 10, 2019)

Couple three days ago the wife heard on FB that google earth was putting up new sat pictures of our area. I checked it out and the cutoff line is not too far north of my neck of the woods. I need to do some screen shots of my place so I'll have them to look back on. {the lower part is the older, pre hurricane pictures}


----------



## raratt (Jun 10, 2019)

too larry said:


> Couple three days ago the wife heard on FB that google earth was putting up new sat pictures of our area. I checked it out and the cutoff line is not too far north of my neck of the woods. I need to do some screen shots of my place so I'll have them to look back on. {the lower part is the older, pre hurricane pictures}
> 
> View attachment 4347992


It's amazing that a portion of the trees are leveled and the rest are standing. I know there are a lot more leveled, it's just strange how that happens.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 10, 2019)

too larry said:


> Couple three days ago the wife heard on FB that google earth was putting up new sat pictures of our area. I checked it out and the cutoff line is not too far north of my neck of the woods. I need to do some screen shots of my place so I'll have them to look back on. {the lower part is the older, pre hurricane pictures}
> 
> View attachment 4347992



This is what showed up on my google search...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 10, 2019)

God, grant me indica to accept the things I cannot change,
Sativa to change the things I can,
And a hybrid to split the difference...


----------



## too larry (Jun 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> It's amazing that a portion of the trees are leveled and the rest are standing. I know there are a lot more leveled, it's just strange how that happens.


And in a straight line too. lol

Have to travel or look at old pictures to see trees pointing in the right direction. The other week when we went to Tallahassee was one of the few times I've seen normal trees in the last 7-8 months.


----------



## too larry (Jun 10, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> This is what showed up on my google search...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4348012


I was hoping that didn't show up. 

On the bright side, I no longer have to worry about not getting enough sun. Cover, now that might be a problem.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> Today is my birthday so I haven't done shit, other than filling the beer shelf. Picked up a couple super burrito's for dinner and a new CCELL type chamber for my new vape pen. I'm attempting to join the 21st century. I'm still not going to get a smart phone though...lol.


Happy birthday!


----------



## raratt (Jun 10, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> God, grant me indica to accept the things I cannot change,
> Sativa to change the things I can,
> And a hybrid to split the difference...


----------



## raratt (Jun 10, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> Happy birthday!


Thank You.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 10, 2019)

saved up $690 for my car so far. by the end of the month it will be around $1690 more like less because spending on smokes and monster but it's a start. trying to drink less monsters which im doing so far drinking 1 a day instead of 4-6 ( yes you read correctly 4-6 ) bad for my health and all that i know. 

decided to invest in a muscle car but i want a slight fixer upper i want to be proud of my 1st car i can say i bought with my own money and worked hard for it. i want to customize it how i want as well not have someone restore one and buy it already restored. all im basically looking for is something that drives and doesn't need a shit load of body work or has a shit load of issues. 

im looking at chevelles, camaro's, mustangs, novas, and maybe barracuda's but those are the easiest ones to find here with chevelles being on the more pricey side. other then that imma just be saving up for now and when i get close to around $6-10k imma start looking. found a 1966 mustang but not a whole lot of info for $5k. it looks decent shape but im pretty sure it has a lot of issues.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 10, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> ........snip.....
> 
> im looking at chevelles, camaro's, mustangs, novas, and maybe barracuda's but those are the easiest ones to find here with chevelles being on the more pricey side. other then that imma just be saving up for now and when i get close to around $6-10k imma start looking. found a 1966 mustang but not a whole lot of info for $5k. it looks decent shape but im pretty sure it has a lot of issues.









Please share with the class what you know about plugs, points and condensers?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 10, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL. I figure for $8 I can get 10 or more cotton blend towels from Walmart for the price of one of the specialized fancy ones


redneck is as redneck does, Ahll tell you hwut


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 10, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> redneck is as redneck does, Ahll tell you hwut


Imma tell you hwut.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 10, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> Imma tell you hwut.


All y'all bettuh watch yerse'ves


----------



## raratt (Jun 10, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Please share with the class what you know about plugs, points and condensers?


I have a dwell meter he might need.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 10, 2019)

What I accomplished today: mass consumption of alcohols followed by winning a game of 8-ball when the other guy (who hadn't applied sufficient neural stabilizer) sank the black ball AND the white ball in one smooth motion. A win by default is still a win.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> I have a dwell meter he might need.


I'm pretty sure he dwells somewhere already


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 10, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> What I accomplished today: mass consumption of alcohols followed by winning a game of 8-ball when the other guy (who hadn't applied sufficient neural stabilizer) sank the black ball AND the white ball in one smooth motion. A win by default is still a win.


I was on beer hunt


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> I have a dwell meter he might need.


LOL it's a case of lamb meet slaughter


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Jun 10, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL it's a case of lamb meet slaughter


Try setting 3 sets of points on a 3 cyl motorcycle.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> Try setting 3 sets of points on a 3 cyl motorcycle.


I embraced progress. I have chosen not to dwell in the past.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 10, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> saved up $690 for my car so far. by the end of the month it will be around $1690 more like less because spending on smokes and monster but it's a start. trying to drink less monsters which im doing so far drinking 1 a day instead of 4-6 ( yes you read correctly 4-6 ) bad for my health and all that i know.
> 
> decided to invest in a muscle car but i want a slight fixer upper i want to be proud of my 1st car i can say i bought with my own money and worked hard for it. i want to customize it how i want as well not have someone restore one and buy it already restored. all im basically looking for is something that drives and doesn't need a shit load of body work or has a shit load of issues.
> 
> im looking at chevelles, camaro's, mustangs, novas, and maybe barracuda's but those are the easiest ones to find here with chevelles being on the more pricey side. other then that imma just be saving up for now and when i get close to around $6-10k imma start looking. found a 1966 mustang but not a whole lot of info for $5k. it looks decent shape but im pretty sure it has a lot of issues.


Those early Mustangs were prone to front end problems, I had a '67. Ford went cheap an didn't put zerk fittings so a lube job lasted a couple days. Mine ended when I put the zerks in


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 10, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> redneck is as redneck does, Ahll tell you hwut


And how many guido rednecks do you know?


----------



## raratt (Jun 10, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> And how many guido rednecks do you know?


Molto benne Bubba.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 10, 2019)

LOL


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 10, 2019)

I’ve been looking at old cars to spend time on love had one of these when I the was 18
Lx Torana before 
After
But I also have a soft spot for these old fords but a $500,000 tell him he’s dreaming


----------



## ANC (Jun 10, 2019)

Well I'm up, had a joint, packed the kid's school lunch, and will walk her to school just now...


----------



## ANC (Jun 10, 2019)

Played the shit out of Street Rod 2 in 1990.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 10, 2019)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4347985
> 
> One of the crew....
> View attachment 4347986


Damn nice setup you got there and nice looking plants. I have to get a napkin to wipe the drool off my chin.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 11, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Those early Mustangs were prone to front end problems, I had a '67. Ford went cheap an didn't put zerk fittings so a lube job lasted a couple days. Mine ended when I put the zerks in


yea im not a huge fan of the ponies but i've been seeing a lot of them for sale lately. i know they are fairly easy to find of the muscle cars here sadly we don't got a lot of selection due to shipping issues ( nobody wants to pay the shipping or buy overseas and ship unless they previously bought it in another state and moved here ) i watched a video last night curious about them but looked like it has rust issues something about the water just dripping right down into the tires or something on the 66. 

i got a long way to go though just checking out the selections right now.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 11, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Please share with the class what you know about plugs, points and condensers?


Cam a bit late with the reply my timing sucks, I need distribute it better I’m not a bright spark I’m a bit of a condenser .


----------



## ct26turbo (Jun 11, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I’ve been looking at old cars to spend time on love had one of these when I the was 18
> Lx Torana before View attachment 4348130
> AfterView attachment 4348132
> But I also have a soft spot for these old fords but a $500,000 tell him he’s dreaming
> View attachment 4348133


Those torana are nice wish we had em out here. Kinda looks like a chevy vega


----------



## ANC (Jun 11, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Cam a bit late with the reply my timing sucks, I need distribute it better I’m not a bright spark I’m a bit of a condenser .


Lol, as a beetle owner I still have one car with plugs and points and shit... I keep meaning to buy the electronic replacement kit.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 11, 2019)

ANC said:


> Lol, as a beetle owner I still have one car with plugs and points and shit... I keep meaning to by the electronic replacement kit.


Makes life easier beetles are a classic rig.


----------



## jungle666 (Jun 11, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I’ve been looking at old cars to spend time on love had one of these when I the was 18
> Lx Torana before View attachment 4348130
> AfterView attachment 4348132
> But I also have a soft spot for these old fords but a $500,000 tell him he’s dreaming
> View attachment 4348133


Very classy there dusty


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 11, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Cam a bit late with the reply my timing sucks, I need distribute it better I’m not a bright spark I’m a bit of a condenser .


If you got a recipe for red velvet cake in that book of yours, I'd be keen to try it.


----------



## ANC (Jun 11, 2019)

I fucking hate red cake.cake should be brown, white or pink.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 11, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> And how many guido rednecks do you know?


Colli rossi? Nessuno.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 11, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Cam a bit late with the reply my timing sucks, I need distribute it better I’m not a bright spark I’m a bit of a condenser .


LOL back to the brick pile for you!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 11, 2019)

ANC said:


> Lol, as a beetle owner I still have one car with plugs and points and shit... I keep meaning to buy the electronic replacement kit.


I had a 1971 VW Squareback I loved, nice car.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 11, 2019)

Can't believe that asshat actually signed that bill.....now Texas can grow hemp......and they are trying the expand the compasspionate act here or did they...need to ck the bill registery to make sure.......hmmmm

maybe a new buisness?

rather have coffee right now....get the ol wifey setup...also need to find my medical papers for when i see the dr tomorrow morning....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 11, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I had a 1971 VW Squareback I loved, nice car.


did a tune up to one of those yesterday.....and a oil change...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 11, 2019)

I had a '64 1500S Squareback as my 1st car. Turned into a surfwagon, then I wrecked it. Twin solex carbs, was a great little car. I called it the Squareback Porsche, and drove it as such, hence I wrecked it lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 11, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Can't believe that asshat actually signed that bill.....now Texas can grow hemp......and they are trying the expand the compasspionate act here or did they...need to ck the bill registery to make sure.......hmmmm
> 
> maybe a new buisness?
> 
> rather have coffee right now....get the ol wifey setup...also need to find my medical papers for when i see the dr tomorrow morning....


You must not be aware finshaggy spearheaded the legal challenge that legalized marijuana in Texas about 5-6 years ago


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 11, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> You must not be aware finshaggy spearheaded the legal challenge that legalized marijuana in Texas about 5-6 years ago


nope don't know the person........and i got a strange feeling i don't want to either....from what i've been seeing...and reading...

Texas is such a backwards state.....smh


----------



## raratt (Jun 11, 2019)

I HAVE to go grocery shopping today. 80 degrees @ 8:15 headed to 103. Going to try picking up my meds from an automated pickup box so I don't have to sit and wait in line at the pharm. Hoping it goes well.I pulled the ground off my car batt yesterday in hopes the AC just needed to be reset to operate correctly, I will be pleasantly surprised if it works. Mornin.


----------



## raratt (Jun 11, 2019)

Is there a way to add more than one pic at a time?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 11, 2019)

raratt said:


> Is there a way to add more than one pic at a time?


you can add more than one picture.....the meme thread is like that sometimes.....and i've done it in the beautiful thread....


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 11, 2019)

Fuck points. Get a Pertronix electric conversion kit and throw the points in the glove box as a back up.

I've driven close to two dozen 20+year old cars in my life as daily drivers and there's nothing like modern suspensions, brakes, fuel injection and parts availability for a daily driver. Try finding the parts you need Sunday afternoon to get to work Monday for a pre 1990s anything. With an old car, unless you're willing to go bumper to bumper right when you get it and spend a grand plus to get it reliable(brakes, tune up, fluids and filters, hoses, carb rebuild, tires, steering, shocks, etc) I would just buy a newer $2000 beater to get you on your feet and plan on getting a better cat in a year.


----------



## ct26turbo (Jun 11, 2019)

Caught this lil guy


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 11, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I’ve been looking at old cars to spend time on love had one of these when I the was 18
> Lx Torana before View attachment 4348130
> AfterView attachment 4348132
> But I also have a soft spot for these old fords but a $500,000 tell him he’s dreaming
> View attachment 4348133


I thought Aussie's were into those pickup truck cars.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 11, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I’ve been looking at old cars to spend time on love had one of these when I the was 18
> Lx Torana before


This was my first car.
 

(in my mind). In reality it looked more like this..

 

It'd be fun to cruse around in today.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 11, 2019)

Don’t think I’ll get much done today, at least outside. It’s gonna be 114 degrees today and tomorrow. I do think I’ll run to the store and get the ingredients for a homemade chicken pot pie for a 9 1/2 x 13 casserole dish. My wife would love that after work.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 11, 2019)

I remember having to choose between a 65 fairlane 2dr and a 78-81? BMW 2002 all wheel drive. Two 5 bill cars, what color?, mostly complete. I mean powered windshild wiperes were technically an option on the bmw I think and the padded dashboard of the 65 was a key safety feature.

The power, the romance of a 3 on the tree with overdrive, bench seats, 289, half moon rear windows baby moon hub caps and whole lotta bare ass in the back end!

I made the wrong choice.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 11, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Fuck points. Get a Pertronix electric conversion kit and throw the points in the glove box as a back up.
> ...buy a newer $2000 beater to get you on your feet and plan on getting a better cat in a year.


 
vs.
 
?


----------



## ANC (Jun 11, 2019)

*All the materials in a Volkswagen Beetle visualized with solid rectangles.*


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 11, 2019)

ANC said:


> *All the materials in a Volkswagen Beetle visualized with solid rectangles.*


I was thinking Architect with a cat fetish.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 11, 2019)

Decided to blue the pistol. Rust blue.

First rust application.

First carding.

Skip to third rust coat.

I'm fixing to boil it now. Most do 6-8 coats of rust for a beautiful finish. I dont think I'll do that many. Its not worth the time. I just need a basic finish to stop rusting. I'll show finished product.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 11, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Fuck points. Get a Pertronix electric conversion kit and throw the points in the glove box as a back up.
> 
> I've driven close to two dozen 20+year old cars in my life as daily drivers and there's nothing like modern suspensions, brakes, fuel injection and parts availability for a daily driver. Try finding the parts you need Sunday afternoon to get to work Monday for a pre 1990s anything. With an old car, unless you're willing to go bumper to bumper right when you get it and spend a grand plus to get it reliable(brakes, tune up, fluids and filters, hoses, carb rebuild, tires, steering, shocks, etc) *I would just buy a newer $2000 beater to get you on your feet and plan on getting a better cat in a year.*


^^^^ this.

Being sentimental about old cars is expensive.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 11, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> View attachment 4348345
> vs.
> View attachment 4348346
> ?


Imma put my Roscoe in the mix.


----------



## raratt (Jun 11, 2019)

Groceries purchased and put away. No joy on the AC reset, worth a try I guess. The blend door actuators aren't that expensive, it's just getting to them to replace them. Time to cook up some brunch once my back says it's OK. The meds kiosk worked well, once I found out where it is, major construction going on. It has a fingerprint scanner even.


----------



## ANC (Jun 11, 2019)

raratt said:


> and put away


I want to marry you


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 11, 2019)

Guy goes to the Dr, as he sits there waiting. The Dr comes in shaking his head

the guy say: "what wrong?"

The Dr says : i've got bad new and worse news...

the guy startled : ok give me the bad news

The Dr. says: your gonna die in 24hrs....

The guy surprised : omg what's the worse news

The Dr. say: I should have called u yesterday........


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 11, 2019)

Last boil. I'll take the brush to it and then oil heavily and let it sit over night.


----------



## raratt (Jun 11, 2019)

ANC said:


> I want to marry you


With my wife being couch bound I'm the chief cook and bottle washer also.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 11, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> If you got a recipe for red velvet cake in that book of yours, I'd be keen to try it.


If there is I’ll post it in the 40 mins before I go to work


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 11, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I thought Aussie's were into those pickup truck cars.


Used to have one of those well 2 models before. I had a family, I had to sell it that’s right I used to be cool lol. I worked the head and cam plus a few other bits and pieces, she was good 650hp. Went like shit off a shovel


----------



## ct26turbo (Jun 11, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Used to have one of those well 2 models before. I had a family, I had to sell it that’s right I used to be cool lol. I worked the head and cam plus a few other bits and pieces, she was good 650hp. Went like shit off a shovel


I swear u guys get the coolest cars there. Gm if ur listenin bring the UTE's this way n rebadge em as elcaminos we all know the hispanic community will eat em up lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 11, 2019)

Oiled. I will let it sit. As you can see when you brush it the finish lightens up. Thats why it takes so many rust coats. Also I didn't buy a rust solution. I made it with 16 oz of peroxide, 2 oz white vinegar and 2 tablespoons of salt. The real rust solution may have been darker. It did take longer for the homemade solution to rust the metal. 

Its not as dark as i like. The only reason I did it is because cold blue looks like ass and all i needed is a finish to stop rust.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 11, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Used to have one of those well 2 models before. I had a family, I had to sell it that’s right I used to be cool lol. I worked the head and cam plus a few other bits and pieces, she was good 650hp. Went like shit off a shovel


lol you're still cool. We had a family friend who had an ancient subaru like that. I can't remember what the model was. It had two backwards facing seats in the back with stick shift type handles. It looked like so much fun but my parents would never let me go for a ride in it. If you're brave it could totally fit a family.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 11, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol you're still cool. We had a family friend who had an ancient subaru like that. I can't remember what the model was. It had two backwards facing seats in the back with stick shift type handles. It looked like so much fun but my parents would never let me go for a ride in it. If you're brave it could totally fit a family.


A Brat? One of my father's friends had one and I rode in the back every chance I got. I keep my eyes open for them, but I think they all rotted away .


----------



## ct26turbo (Jun 11, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> A Brat? One of my father's friends had one and I rode in the back every chance I got. I keep my eyes open for them, but I think they all rotted away .


Theres one out here with a ej25 swap n the things a beast


----------



## ct26turbo (Jun 11, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> A Brat? One of my father's friends had one and I rode in the back every chance I got. I keep my eyes open for them, but I think they all rotted away .


U can find em just look n southern states for em cuz anything n the north guaranteed to look like swiss cheese


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 11, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> A Brat? One of my father's friends had one and I rode in the back every chance I got. I keep my eyes open for them, but I think they all rotted away .


That’s the car! It looks a lot less safe than when I was younger


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 11, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> If there is I’ll post it in the 40 mins before I go to work


Sorry mate no red velvet recipe


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 11, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> That’s the car! It looks a lot less safe than when I was younger


When does safe =fun?


----------



## neosapien (Jun 11, 2019)

Contact. I have sent the follow up picture. Now I wait for my new boots.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 11, 2019)

Going to get a wet arse


----------



## raratt (Jun 11, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> When does safe =fun?


Sex.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 11, 2019)

raratt said:


> Sex.


Is fun but a bit like wearing a rain coat in the shower (rather that then an std though)


----------



## lokie (Jun 11, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> And how many guido rednecks do you know?


Not many.

If they don't have the official seal








they are just posers.







Although, 4 first names is worth honorable mention.


----------



## ct26turbo (Jun 11, 2019)

raratt said:


> Sex.


Quit lyin to ur self


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 11, 2019)

raratt said:


> Sex.


I tend to agree. I always wore a rubber and careful who I slept with.

Though I do have fond memories of a whiskey and cocaine fueled orgy that I was involved in at a motel. That night I didnt use a rubber.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 11, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Sorry mate no red velvet recipe


no cakes!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 11, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> If you got a recipe for red velvet cake in that book of yours, I'd be keen to try it.


The nice thing about allrecipes.com is the reviews are usually a wealth of information on what recipe to choose.
hth
https://www.allrecipes.com/recipes/15595/desserts/cakes/red-velvet-cake/


----------



## ct26turbo (Jun 11, 2019)

Just cleaned my hoes


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 11, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Is fun but a bit like wearing a rain coat in the shower (rather that then an std though)


I meant to reply to this. I'm stoned.

Now the orgy remark will make sense.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 11, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I had a 1971 VW Squareback I loved, nice car.


I had a 73 super beetle in the mid 80's - did an ass load of work to that critter. Full engine overhaul, interior, windshield etc.
Then I center punched a vintage LTD with that poor thing.

It died.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 11, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> The nice thing about allrecipes.com is the reviews are usually a wealth of information on what recipe to choose.
> hth
> https://www.allrecipes.com/recipes/15595/desserts/cakes/red-velvet-cake/


"Oh I loved it! just a few changes, I used fish instead of chicken, added 1/2 cp sugar..."


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 11, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I had a 73 super beetle in the mid 80's - did an ass load of work to that critter. Full engine overhaul, interior, windshield etc.
> Then I center punched a vintage LTD with that poor thing.
> 
> It died.


When my first husband and I got married he had a 1974 Super Beetle. In my youthful enthusiasm I overhauled the engine, put on a Holley carb blah blah blah. Shortly thereafter we sold it. Within three days of buying it the kid who bought it totaled it! He had not bothered to get insurance and had the nerve to ask for his money back LOL



Grandpapy said:


> "Oh I loved it! just a few changes, I used fish instead of chicken, added 1/2 cp sugar..."


Yeah change the recipe entirely then whine it wasn't right. Although you'll find that some people manage to fix it up.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 11, 2019)

Bunch of everyday stuff at work except about an hour before I left. The other maintenance guy asked to borrow my complex's carpet cleaner because something was wrong with his. I quickly found out what his problem was. He was using like 10x the amount of soap the bottle recommended and he was pre-treating the carpet to saturation.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 11, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


> Bunch of everyday stuff at work except about an hour before I left. The other maintenance guy asked to borrow my complex's carpet cleaner because something was wrong with his. I quickly found out what his problem was. He was using like 10x the amount of soap the bottle recommended and he was pre-treating the carpet to saturation.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 11, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> When my first husband and I got married he had a 1974 Super Beetle. In my youthful enthusiasm I overhauled the engine, put on a Holley carb blah blah blah. Shortly thereafter we sold it. Within three days of buying it the kid who bought it totaled it! He had not bothered to get insurance and had the nerve to ask for his money back LOL
> 
> 
> Yeah change the recipe entirely then whine it wasn't right. Although you'll find that some people manage to fix it up.


On my Squareback put in Porsche shifter, linkage, clutch, empy exhaust, a few other things. Got the HP up. But damn I couldn't get it to handle like a Porsche lol


----------



## jungle666 (Jun 11, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Going to get a wet arseView attachment 4348468


Looks like we’re all going to get a drenching in Vic


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 11, 2019)

jungle666 said:


> Looks like we’re all going to get a drenching in Vic


Yeah she’s as wet as a shag


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 11, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> The nice thing about allrecipes.com is the reviews are usually a wealth of information on what recipe to choose.
> hth
> https://www.allrecipes.com/recipes/15595/desserts/cakes/red-velvet-cake/


Yeah, but I kinda lust after that cookbook the fat red head has.

Er uh portly, or thick, look dude aint starving to death ok.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 11, 2019)

ct26turbo said:


> View attachment 4348509 Just cleaned my hoes


If I posted that I would have the SRG threw my door in a heartbeat (srg is oz version of SWAT) lol. You can’t get auto’s in Oz and you can barely get a semi auto unless your in a gun club and you leave it there. Basically you can get a rifle or shotty for hunting and vermin control and then you need a licence to hunt a individual animal.
Then you have to give police 24 hour access to your property to check your guns/safe whenever they see fit. There’s more but I would be here all day


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 11, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> If I posted that I would have the SRG threw my door in a heartbeat (srg is oz version of SWAT) lol. You can’t get auto’s in Oz and you can barely get a semi auto unless your in a gun club and you leave it there. Basically you can get a rifle or shotty for hunting and vermin control and then you need a licence to hunt a individual animal.
> Then you have to give police 24 hour access to your property to check your guns/safe whenever they see fit. There’s more but I would be here all day


Port Arthur?


----------



## raratt (Jun 11, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> If I posted that I would have the SRG threw my door in a heartbeat (srg is oz version of SWAT) lol. You can’t get auto’s in Oz and you can barely get a semi auto unless your in a gun club and you leave it there. Basically you can get a rifle or shotty for hunting and vermin control and then you need a licence to hunt a individual animal.
> Then you have to give police 24 hour access to your property to check your guns/safe whenever they see fit. There’s more but I would be here all day


And I thought California was bad.


----------



## ct26turbo (Jun 11, 2019)

No worries n texas


----------



## raratt (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 11, 2019)

raratt said:


> And I thought California was bad.


Getting there. July 1 the restricted ammo sales goes into effect


----------



## ct26turbo (Jun 11, 2019)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4348555


Only reason i have em cuz i was stabbed by a tweeker a month ago for $10 2 to the gut n one in my arms main artery


----------



## ct26turbo (Jun 11, 2019)

Forgot to censor my cat nips sorry


----------



## raratt (Jun 11, 2019)

ct26turbo said:


> Only reason i have em cuz i was stabbed by a tweeker a month ago for $10 2 to the gut n one in my arms main artery


I used to hunt deer, quail, dove, and pheasants when I was physically able. We have our .22's for plinking. I picked up a Turkish Mauser 8 mm because it was cheap.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 11, 2019)

Pot pies are done. Decided to take short cut and use two deep disk frozen pie crust and premade pie dough for the top. The filling I made from scratch.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 11, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> Pot pies are done. Decided to take short cut and use two deep disk frozen pie crust and premade pie dough for the top. The filling I made from scratch.
> 
> View attachment 4348565
> View attachment 4348566
> ...


I'd eat that


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 11, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd eat that


Looks like my wife will have leftovers for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 11, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Port Arthur?


Yeah since then. 
There is so much fear revolving guns here. Your pretty much taught that guns are extremely bad and only killers own them.
You can’t even mention deer hunting in public because all of a sudden your a lunatic with a gun. Even though there introduced and are bad for the environment, not to mention there’s no animal to prey on them. 
I do not have guns anymore but I still go on hunts with friends from time to time. I get the odd fox and animal that needs to be put down, the neighbors have guns so no need. I had to choose between growing and shooting plus I have a licence which I renew just in case l require one again.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 11, 2019)

ct26turbo said:


> Only reason i have em cuz i was stabbed by a tweeker a month ago for $10 2 to the gut n one in my arms main artery


Yeah that’s crazy glad to see you made it.
People always hear how there’s no gun violence in Oz but there is a massive knife culture especially blokes under 25 and tweekers.


----------



## ANC (Jun 11, 2019)

Pot pies, well it better have pot in, this is a weed site after all.


----------



## ANC (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## TacoMac (Jun 12, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> Pot pies are done. Decided to take short cut and use two deep disk frozen pie crust and premade pie dough for the top. The filling I made from scratch.
> 
> View attachment 4348565
> View attachment 4348566
> ...


My aunt used to make the best homemade pot pies. Haven't had it since I was a kid 40 years ago. Damn, that looks good!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 12, 2019)

ct26turbo said:


> Only reason i have em cuz i was stabbed by a tweeker a month ago for $10 2 to the gut n one in my arms main artery


 
Was this the guy that did the stabbing? 
 
I bet u want to put a cap in hiss ass. Don’t blame u man .


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 12, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> My aunt used to make the best homemade pot pies. Haven't had it since I was a kid 40 years ago. Damn, that looks good!


Wife loved it. She’s kinda picky so that says a lot. We ate one, still another left.


----------



## ANC (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## Obepawn (Jun 12, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Bwahaha. Those trains with faces have always creeped me out for some reason, now I know why. Your son has revealed the truth about them.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 12, 2019)

raratt said:


> Groceries purchased and put away. No joy on the AC reset, worth a try I guess. The blend door actuators aren't that expensive, it's just getting to them to replace them. Time to cook up some brunch once my back says it's OK. The meds kiosk worked well, once I found out where it is, major construction going on. It has a fingerprint scanner even.


I replaced the blend door on my 04' Silverado , it was the easy to get to one on bottom, but after I had changed it I took the old one apart to check it out and what had happened was the grease had burned on the contact, so I cleaned it regressed it and the damn thing went back to working.... now I have a spare.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 12, 2019)

ANC said:


>


There ain’t nothin wrong with expressing yo self like that! I draw shit like that some times. 
 
Hahahahah!


----------



## raratt (Jun 12, 2019)

Going to get my permanent crown about lunch time today. I get the feeling the wife will want me to stop by KFC on my way home. Works for me, I won't have to cook dinner anyway. Cloudy this morning and 75 already, headed to 100 or more, supposed to be a nice cool 96 tomorrow. Time to close up the house and turn the AC back on. I need more coffee.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 12, 2019)

Gotta do my run on the treadmill today...procrastinating.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 12, 2019)

lokie said:


> Not many.
> 
> If they don't have the official seal
> 
> ...


When I order food at the fast food places they usually ask for a name I always tell them " Billy Jo Jim Bob " .... it has spurred some interesting responses.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 12, 2019)

Bareback said:


> When I order food at the fast food places they usually ask for a name I always tell them " Billy Jo Jim Bob " .... it has spurred some interesting responses.


You should tell them your name is Bareback...talking about interesting responses.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 12, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> You should tell them your name is Bareback...talking about interesting responses.


Bearback is actually my Indian name it's explained in my signature..


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 12, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Bearback is actually my Indian name it's explained in my signature..


When they hear bareback, do you think they’ll be thinking about Native American names? I’m just piggy backing on your statement about interesting responses to names. No offense intended.


----------



## raratt (Jun 12, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Bearback is actually my Indian name it's explained in my signature..


Ratt is my biker name, I'm not Indian. I get too tan to be called pale face.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 12, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> When they hear bareback, do you think they’ll be thinking about Native American names? I’m just piggy backing on your statement about interesting responses to names. No offense intended.


With the phallic looking avatar and the name Bareback I thought something completely different too.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 12, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> With the phallic looking avatar and the name Bareback I thought something completely different too.


Lol. Who knew stalagmites could like that, helmet and all. Haha


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 12, 2019)

ok it's offical....i'm really starting to dislike dr's after the appointment i just had.....ugh...smug bastard......

i've been doing this for 25yrs, yes sir you may have, but i know my body better than anyone...silence

do you smoke..yes...3/4 of a pack a day
do you drink.....yes.....6pk maybe 7 which is what i had last night
what drugs do you do.....cannabis only

what do you do for the anxiety and your depression.......i sit back with a beer and smoke a joint on my porch till i get to the "i don't give a shit arena"

any chance i can get you to quit any of those........do you really wanna try at this point....would you take a medication to help with that......why don't we go outside and share a joint and talk about it first......(needless to say he didn't like that to much)

seems like you have high blood pressure....we first off i just had a nice good cup of coffee before i got here, i also to an allergy pill which i have right here, and thirdly i really don't like dr's offices makes me nervous...think that prolly does it......

needless to say, i'm on blood pressure med and prozac after this........oh this should be fun side effects are us now....

hope you guys and gals has a better morning than i did....


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 12, 2019)

After two hours of procrastination, I started and finished my treadmill run.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 12, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> ok it's offical....i'm really starting to dislike dr's after the appointment i just had.....ugh...smug bastard......
> 
> i've been doing this for 25yrs, yes sir you may have, but i know my body better than anyone...silence
> 
> ...


I’m a coffee guy and drink my shit super strong, John Wayne, black, no cream or sugar. Back in January, I had my yearly physical and she (my dr.) said if your blood pressure is still elevated when you come back in 3 months, we’re gonna have to have a serious talk. So when I went back, I made sure I didn’t drink coffee that morning and my blood pressure was down 10 points. Didn’t want her putting me on some bullshit blood pressure pills.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 12, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> I’m a coffee guy and drink my shit super strong, John Wayne, black, no cream or sugar. .



that's how i drink mine, i drink coffee cause it's actually good, cleans the liver, gives the morning a good wake up and also keep the ol bowls going in the morning. The wife, she drinks it too...but she adds cream and sugar to hers.....

really don't think the dr really got that point after i explained to him the possibility why it may be high, course it really doesn't help dealing with a person of that caliber......got give him props though overall......

i was honest with him about what i do.......i'll think about him later when i'm on my porch with that cold beer and my joint.......


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 12, 2019)

raratt said:


> Going to get my permanent crown about lunch time today. I get the feeling the wife will want me to stop by KFC on my way home. Works for me, I won't have to cook dinner anyway. Cloudy this morning and 75 already, headed to 100 or more, supposed to be a nice cool 96 tomorrow. Time to close up the house and turn the AC back on. I need more coffee.


Sadly, not all crowns are as permanent as I thought. 
I've got a tooth that's had three crowns! (now an implant)


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 12, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sadly, not all crowns are as permanent as I thought.
> I've got a tooth that's had three crowns! (now an implant)



You've got to take the shells off the nuts _before_ you eat them...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 12, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> You've got to take the shells off the nuts _before_ you eat them...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 12, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> After two hours of procrastination, I started and finished my treadmill run.


Starting is the hard part. I find once I get on the treadmill or my bike, I'm into it in only a few minutes. It's the dread beforehand that really sucks...


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 12, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> You've got to take the shells off the nuts _before_ you eat them...


Bwahaha.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 12, 2019)

ct26turbo said:


> Only reason i have em cuz i was stabbed by a tweeker a month ago for $10 2 to the gut n one in my arms main artery


Damn that sucks dude. Tweekers are unpredictable. Try to get a ccw. Im always carrying. It's saved my life more than once. Especially dealing with tweekers. Hope you're felling better now though man.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 12, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> When they hear bareback, do you think they’ll be thinking about Native American names? I’m just piggy backing on your statement about interesting responses to names. No offense intended.



None taken. 

And yeah I got the joke. 

So all the old folks who gave me the name are passed away long ago. I still go shirtless as much as possible, but its not as acceptable as it used to be.


----------



## ct26turbo (Jun 12, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Damn that sucks dude. Tweekers are unpredictable. Try to get a ccw. Im always carrying. It's saved my life more than once. Especially dealing with tweekers. Hope you're felling better now though man.


Tryin man been gettin my strength back n was set back wit bills but a ccw is top priority on my list n thanks


----------



## raratt (Jun 12, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sadly, not all crowns are as permanent as I thought.
> I've got a tooth that's had three crowns! (now an implant)


I had a crown filled before to save some money. The one they built this time wouldn't fit right, too tall, strike one. They'll be up to bat again in a couple weeks.
I did forgo KFC for 3 new pair of shorts, I have 5 now, that is doable.


----------



## raratt (Jun 12, 2019)

YAY! Sprinkler timer showed up. I think I'll put it in in the morning when it is cooler.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 12, 2019)

ct26turbo said:


> Tryin man been gettin my strength back n was set back wit bills but a ccw is top priority on my list n thanks


Hope you get better bro.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 12, 2019)

raratt said:


> YAY! Sprinkler timer showed up. I think I'll put it in in the morning when it is cooler.


I need to get an updated one but to get it installed they have to go in my garage, so I pass. Get my meaning?


----------



## raratt (Jun 12, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> I need to get an updated one but to get it installed they have to go in my garage, so I pass. Get my meaning?


It's not hard to put one in. Hardest part is setting the program.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 12, 2019)

This is what Roscoe is accomplishing right now. 
 

Lol.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 12, 2019)

ct26turbo said:


> Tryin man been gettin my strength back n was set back wit bills but a ccw is top priority on my list n thanks


Better to have it and not need it than vice versa...


----------



## Bareback (Jun 12, 2019)

ct26turbo said:


> Tryin man been gettin my strength back n was set back wit bills but a ccw is top priority on my list n thanks



Get a 40 call glo-k and a after market 9mm barrel if you have to use it .....toss the after market and replace the factory. Also 9mm ammo is cheaper............... recommend by a friend .... I would do anything like that.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 12, 2019)

been a minute missed you guys/girls. been trying to finish this damn puzzle im about 70% done but im stuck because i have all the hard parts left which is just straight dark colors that unless you put a bright ass light on the pieces you wouldn't even tell where they go cause you can't see the textures/lines of the picture and where they belong.

waiting on some news about my bosses putting me on payroll. they are kind of iffy about it but said eventually they will. im not super worried about it but the sooner they can do that the better. open up that new bank account at the credit union, get lower interest rate for a car loan, get a car faster. if i can get a car faster i can get a 2nd job. it's hard to get a job in general here the buses run so slow to the point it makes driving more convenient. 

other then that just relaxing today over this puzzle bullshit been doing it for at least 3-6 hours every day since last week tuesday. my pineapple chunk doing okay just fixed my timer so lights come on during the coolest time of the day being late afternoon to early morning. trying to play with the temps by dropping them lower any way i can without running an AC i will need to buy a new fan and a scrog net eventually but so far plant seems to be doing okay


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 12, 2019)

Can’t be f’d going back to work just ate KFC for lunch bad move I’m just going to fat out in my car for a bit longer. I blame @raratt for mentioning it and the apprentice for buying it. This why I normally bring my lunch


----------



## ct26turbo (Jun 12, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Can’t be f’d going back to work just ate KFC for lunch bad move I’m just going to fat out in my car for a bit longer. I blame @raratt for mentioning it and the apprentice for buying it. This why I normally bring my lunch


----------



## Bareback (Jun 12, 2019)

raratt said:


> Ratt is my biker name, I'm not Indian. I get too tan to be called pale face.


Do you still ride ?

I have a 92' FXR , I got it just to ride to work but the damn traffic on the interstate is so bad that it isn't any fun but way to stressful instead. I rode a 72' FLH for almost 20 years, fully customized I really miss that bike.


----------



## raratt (Jun 12, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Do you still ride ?
> 
> I have a 92' FXR , I got it just to ride to work but the damn traffic on the interstate is so bad that it isn't any fun but way to stressful instead. I rode a 72' FLH for almost 20 years, fully customized I really miss that bike.


I haven't ridden in awhile, I'd have to find some really cushy shocks for my bike because of my back. I have a 1974 Triumph Trident, and a 1965 T 120 C 650 Triumph competition model. I'm pretty tall so the triple works well for my legs.


----------



## raratt (Jun 12, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Can’t be f’d going back to work just ate KFC for lunch bad move I’m just going to fat out in my car for a bit longer. I blame @raratt for mentioning it and the apprentice for buying it. This why I normally bring my lunch


----------



## lokie (Jun 12, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> . im not super worried about it


Why not?


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 12, 2019)

lokie said:


> Why not?
> View attachment 4349069


it's a long story but basically they want me to be committed to the job. been working for the past 3-4 weeks now so i assume they will put me on the payroll soon. i left because it's a boring job doing the same thing every single day it's like eating the same damn meal 3 times a day every single day. at the time i was deciding on going back to school or staying in the culinary field chose to stay in the culinary field so i went to pursue that but then the financial burden of living in Hawaii and what the state offers for the position plus the lack of actual culinary opportunity my state has compared to other states just make it not worth pursuing to begin with. 

went to help them for a short time while my friend was out sick she had to have surgery. then one of the ceo's contacted me while i was at the sushi place asking if i can come back and help but told them i couldn't since everyone just quit the sushi bar literally they couldn't open if i were to leave at that time thus why i waited for him to hire some people plus the whole car bullshit and that place is a long bus ride for me so it is fairly inconvenient. 

they will put me on the payroll eventually though. my coworker talked to the wrong ceo though the one that does our payroll is the one that contacted me before but the one she talked to is the one that is talking about the commitment stuff. that is the one who she is gonna talk to now though cause she wants to change something on her paycheck. either way i was gonna ask him personally this friday in case she forgot or bring it up later on


----------



## ANC (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Jun 13, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> it's a long story but basically they want me to be committed to the job. been working for the past 3-4 weeks now so i assume they will put me on the payroll soon. i left because it's a boring job doing the same thing every single day it's like eating the same damn meal 3 times a day every single day. at the time i was deciding on going back to school or staying in the culinary field chose to stay in the culinary field so i went to pursue that but then the financial burden of living in Hawaii and what the state offers for the position plus the lack of actual culinary opportunity my state has compared to other states just make it not worth pursuing to begin with.
> 
> went to help them for a short time while my friend was out sick she had to have surgery. then one of the ceo's contacted me while i was at the sushi place asking if i can come back and help but told them i couldn't since everyone just quit the sushi bar literally they couldn't open if i were to leave at that time thus why i waited for him to hire some people plus the whole car bullshit and that place is a long bus ride for me so it is fairly inconvenient.
> 
> they will put me on the payroll eventually though. my coworker talked to the wrong ceo though the one that does our payroll is the one that contacted me before but the one she talked to is the one that is talking about the commitment stuff. that is the one who she is gonna talk to now though cause she wants to change something on her paycheck. either way i was gonna ask him personally this friday in case she forgot or bring it up later on





Stop stumbling over the road blocks. Look for the stepping stones.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 13, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> ......*it's a boring job doing the same thing every single day.... *


That's 90% of all jobs, wash, rinse, repeat.. Get used to it or start your own business.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 13, 2019)

I had a turkey roost on my roof last night. I thought I heard something in the trees last night but I didn't see anything out the window. When I was making breakfast I heard some noise on the roof and went outside to see WTF it was and there a huge Tom up there just waking up and stretching. Now I'm wondering if they've been roosting around here regularly, my roommate, who works 2nd shift, says he's seen coyote around a couple times over the last few months when he got home. We've had coyote in the woods for years, but we've never seen them around the house before.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 13, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> That's 90% of all jobs, wash, rinse, repeat.. Get used to it or start your own business.


Or find a sugar daddy.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 13, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Or find a sugar daddy.


I've thought about it. There's a ton of well off, single old women where my grandfather lives. If I could work my way into a will or two, I could be all set.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 13, 2019)

Bandit is trying to be cute...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 13, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> it's a long story . . .


Yes, yes it is.


----------



## raratt (Jun 13, 2019)

Had someone bring me a King snake last evening. They found it in a person's house in town, so I let it go in my wood pile. Saw a mouse fleeing once I let it go in there. It should eat well there. Delta breeze is cooling us down today. Mornin.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 13, 2019)

Morning everyone.....just little ol me sitting under a mesquite tree having a nice cup of coffee this morning.....

it's hot and ready btw......cream and sugar on the counter, wiskey in the cabinet just fyi.....

this female mockingbird is really testing me, bitchy little bugger.....owe she's been playing with all the rest of them this morning among the trees......

welp time to get my 3 SSS done and go to work....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 13, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Bandit is trying to be cute...
> View attachment 4349257


to much catnip last night?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 13, 2019)

I liberated my hub's Father's Day Bevmo coupon for an additional 20% off 5 cent wines and got a killer deal on a case of my favorite wine. Happy Father's Day to me 

Edited to add: Best part was I was sitting in my internist's office waiting for her. If she'd shown up on time I wouldn't have had all that time to kill. So I can blame it on my doctor, WIN


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 13, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I liberated my hub's Father's Day Bevmo coupon for an additional 20% off 5 cent wines and got a killer deal on a case of my favorite wine. Happy Father's Day to me
> 
> Edited to add: Best part was I was sitting in my internist's office waiting for her. If she'd shown up on time I wouldn't have had all that time to kill. So I can blame it on my doctor, WIN


Me and my wife shop BevMo all the time. What’s your favorite wine? Me and my Wife like Pinos and Chardonnays. Butter is one we like a lot.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 13, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> Me and my wife shop BevMo all the time. What’s your favorite wine? Me and my Wife like Pinos and Chardonnays. Butter is one we like a lot.


https://www.bevmo.com/silverado-sauvignon-blanc-miller-ranch--750-ml-.html


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 13, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> https://www.bevmo.com/silverado-sauvignon-blanc-miller-ranch--750-ml-.html


Ok, thanks for the info. I have to try it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 13, 2019)

raratt said:


> Today is my birthday so I haven't done shit, other than filling the beer shelf. Picked up a couple super burrito's for dinner and a new CCELL type chamber for my new vape pen. I'm attempting to join the 21st century. I'm still not going to get a smart phone though...lol.


Happy B-day my friend. : )


----------



## raratt (Jun 13, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Happy B-day my friend. : )


Thank You.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 13, 2019)

raratt said:


> Thank You.


Happy b-day


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 13, 2019)

raratt said:


> Thank You.


----------



## ct26turbo (Jun 13, 2019)

raratt said:


> Thank You.


----------



## raratt (Jun 13, 2019)

Thank You.


----------



## raratt (Jun 13, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4349457


Thanks.


----------



## raratt (Jun 13, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> Happy b-day


Thanks.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 13, 2019)

raratt said:


> Thanks.


Turning 52 next Thursday. My Wife’s birthday was last Thursday. We usually celebrate our birthdays together since they are 2 weeks apart.


----------



## raratt (Jun 13, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> Turning 52 next Thursday. May Wife’s birthday was last Thursday. We usually celebrate our birthdays together since they are 2 weeks apart.


Seems to be lots of Gemini's on here, if you're into that stuff. Guess tokin' brings out the other twin...lol.


----------



## lokie (Jun 13, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> Turning 52 next Thursday. May Wife’s birthday was last Thursday. We usually celebrate our birthdays together since they are 2 weeks apart.


Doubling Down?


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 13, 2019)

I made this meatloaf a few years ago and i’m Thinking about making it again this weekend. What you think?
 
 

A few years ago, I was watching an episode of Diners, Drive-ins and Dives and a diner that was making this and it got my full attention. It was like the most amazing thing I’ve ever seen and we all know what bacon does when added to beef. I’ve been cooking for a very long time but for some reason, it never occurred to me to do something like this.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 13, 2019)

raratt said:


> Seems to be lots of Gemini's on here, if you're into that stuff. Guess tokin' brings out the other twin...lol.


Yep. Stressed/ Not stressed.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 13, 2019)

Today I opened 3 old a51 panel lights with Cree diodesand vacumed inside and died the same to an a51 w90 Vero Cob light and an old Optic 120 withVero 18s as well as a Northern Grow Lights Photon 180 with Citizens. Wiped fan blades and reassembled! Can’t believe how quiet things are! 

Began harvesting some great Worm Castings.

Cleaned all 6 of my Arizer stems.

Cooked dinner for her and I.


----------



## raratt (Jun 13, 2019)

DO NOT buy a Toro lawn sprinkler timer. The contacts for the wires are tiny, had to use a jewelers screwdriver to tighten them. Along with being tiny there is no way in hell to fit more than 3 wires in the common contact, this is supposed to control 6 valves. I had to make a pigtail to hook up 4 wires. It isn't like the diameter of the wires required is a secret. It's hooked up now (of course I blew it off until this afternoon so I could sweat out some beer).


----------



## ct26turbo (Jun 13, 2019)

I use rain birds pretty ez to install


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 13, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Today I opened 3 old a51 panel lights with Cree diodesand vacumed inside and died the same to an a51 w90 Vero Cob light and an old Optic 120 withVero 18s as well as a Northern Grow Lights Photon 180 with Citizens. Wiped fan blades and reassembled! Can’t believe how quiet things are!
> 
> Began harvesting some great Worm Castings.
> 
> ...


Man, I would love to start a worm bin but it might be too hot here for that. Idk.


----------



## ct26turbo (Jun 13, 2019)

raratt said:


> DO NOT buy a Toro lawn sprinkler timer. The contacts for the wires are tiny, had to use a jewelers screwdriver to tighten them. Along with being tiny there is no way in hell to fit more than 3 wires in the common contact, this is supposed to control 6 valves. I had to make a pigtail to hook up 4 wires. It isn't like the diameter of the wires required is a secret. It's hooked up now (of course I blew it off until this afternoon so I could sweat out some beer).


Do u have a soldering iron u can make a lead n tap into that one spot


----------



## raratt (Jun 13, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> Man, I would love to start a worm bin but it might be too hot here for that. Idk.


It gets stupid hot here, I just picked up a couple sheets of plywood next to my garage and there were a bunch of worms under it, they were eating the termite leftovers, bastards... You could always tarp it.


----------



## raratt (Jun 13, 2019)

ct26turbo said:


> Do u have a soldering iron u can make a lead n tap into that one spot


Already did it with a crimp connector.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 13, 2019)

raratt said:


> It gets stupid hot here, I just picked up a couple sheets of plywood next to my garage and there were a bunch of worms under it, they were eating the termite leftovers, bastards... You could always tarp it.


Ima have to do some research on it.


----------



## lokie (Jun 13, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> Ima have to do some research on it.


Below the surface the ground temp stays considerably cooler than air temp. And warmer than air temps in the winter.

If you have outdoor space you could build one in ground and the worms would take care of themselves.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 13, 2019)

lokie said:


> Below the surface the ground temp stays considerably cooler than air temp. And warmer than air temps in the winter.
> 
> If you have outdoor space you could build one in ground and the worms would take care of themselves.


Im considering this. Ive been dickin around about getting a worm bin for like 5 years now. I think im gonna jump in and do it here pretty soon. Found a good local source of worms


----------



## ct26turbo (Jun 13, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Im considering this. Ive been dickin around about getting a worm bin for like 5 years now. I think im gonna jump in and do it here pretty soon. Found a good local source of worms


----------



## raratt (Jun 13, 2019)

This place is in the N Sac valley, and Modesto. Commercial worm farm. http://www.thewormfarm.net/


----------



## too larry (Jun 13, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> What I accomplished today: mass consumption of alcohols followed by winning a game of 8-ball when the other guy (who hadn't applied sufficient neural stabilizer) sank the black ball AND the white ball in one smooth motion. A win by default is still a win.


You mean that is not a good thing?


----------



## too larry (Jun 13, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> A Brat? One of my father's friends had one and I rode in the back every chance I got. I keep my eyes open for them, but I think they all rotted away .


I've rode in the back of a Brat a time or two. Fun little trucks.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 13, 2019)

lokie said:


> Below the surface the ground temp stays considerably cooler than air temp. And warmer than air temps in the winter.
> 
> If you have outdoor space you could build one in ground and the worms would take care of themselves.


Earth worm Jim was the shit


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 13, 2019)

ct26turbo said:


>


Smarter than people thought. Look how much a bag of worm castings goes for lol.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 13, 2019)

Reupped on amendments. And whipped up a fresh batch of dirt. Going with fine pine shavings instead of peat moss this go around. More cost effective. Got some transplanting to do.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 13, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> Ima have to do some research on it.


If practical, put it on N side of house or garage, surround it with chicken wire and put rags, something water absorbent and a small fan. Wet the rags once or twice a day on hot days. Where you live in summer, maybe a lot of times a day lol. Anyway, a make shift swamp cooler ought to keep it cool enough


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 13, 2019)

too larry said:


> I've rode in the back of a Brat a time or two. Fun little trucks.


I think that would be illegal now, with seats in the back, right?


----------



## too larry (Jun 13, 2019)

Stayed at the camp last night. Walked home about 0600. Picked over the garden {Armenian cucumbers. Acorn squash, squash, peppers, okra and peas}, then worked getting the trees and bushes off the shed. Ate lunch, napped and now I'm at work. My customers are gone, but I have to set up for an event tomorrow. Then watch the ball game when I get home.


----------



## too larry (Jun 13, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> I think that would be illegal now, with seats in the back, right?


In Cali anyway.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 13, 2019)

I remember those in the late 70s early 80s.


----------



## too larry (Jun 13, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> I remember those in the late 70s early 80s.


Yea, it was 84 or there about when I knew someone with one. It was a few years old I'm sure.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 13, 2019)

Harvest week again. Cut down ten plants out of a tray of 22 last night, 4 OG Kush and 6 Trainwreck. Big, dense, frosty buds -









The OG is a BIG producer. Just 4 sog plants fill up this Folger's coffee can. The Best Part of Waking Up...




The rest of these ladies are coming down tonight. They're so fat, that they bend and fall over when I take their neighbors away...




I LOVE this C99 mom! It's crazy how fat and heavy the colas of this pheno are.



Strawberry Cheesecake. My fav...


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 13, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Harvest week again. Cut down ten plants out of a tray of 22 last night, 4 OG Kush and 6 Trainwreck. Big, dense, frosty buds -
> 
> 
> View attachment 4349527
> ...


Beautiful.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 13, 2019)

After 5 years and 8 months of being wilfully unemployed, I applied for a job today. $20/hr, no drug test, close to home and what should be easy work doing mechanical assembly in a climate controlled building were too good to pass on. My buddy works at the place and says it's a real lax atmosphere. Plus, tons of Asian women, so that could be a plus. First step to buying the house from my mother, need a verifiable income. I gotta brush up on my tongue biting, it's not gonna be easy taking orders from someone and I gotta watch my swearing. Fuck...this is gonna suck.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 13, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> After 5 years and 8 months of being wilfully unemployed, I applied for a job today. $20/hr, no drug test, close to home and what should be easy work doing mechanical assembly in a climate controlled building were too good to pass on. My buddy works at the place and says it's a real lax atmosphere. Plus, tons of Asian women, so that could be a plus. First step to buying the house from my mother, need a verifiable income. I gotta brush up on my tongue biting, it's not gonna be easy taking orders from someone and I gotta watch my swearing. Fuck...this is gonna suck.


I hear you. I haven't had a job in almost 10 years (not a real one, just growing and music). One day I'll probably need a way to show some legit income. I hope to figure out a way to fake that, too. I can't imagine a real job again. Good luck, bro. Subbed...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 13, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> I think that would be illegal now, with seats in the back, right?


It's probably still legal because it was a factory produced vehicle. I know here you can have seats in the bed of a truck if there are seat belts. Kids will never know the joy of riding in an open truck bed doing 75 down the highway. What a shame.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 13, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> That's 90% of all jobs, wash, rinse, repeat.. Get used to it or start your own business.


not compared to culinary field imo. it's busy, slow, you got specials, your not standing in 1 spot for 4+ hours just laying down marinated meat all day staring at the ground. etc.. yes your right most jobs are boring in that sense it is rinse and repeat but i was comparing the 2 of mine in general. thus why i always move around kitchens after a few years if they dont run specials at all or allow us to come up with some and sell it then what else can i learn? thus why i've moved around different restaurants over the years. learned how to make pizza, steaks, sushi, etc..



lokie said:


> View attachment 4349170
> 
> 
> Stop stumbling over the road blocks. Look for the stepping stones.


you do understand this was a LONG time ago. back when i was contemplating on staying in the culinary field or going back to school and i felt like i had to give it 1 more chance to make sure i am certain that i want to leave the culinary field. i left them on good terms though thus why they contacted me back and i've helped them while i left and worked at another job. it's not that i wasn't grateful for the opportunity or the job. i only left the company once and that wasy about 1-2 years ago. i know it's been 1 year for sure. i actually went back to college before starting there.

this wasn't recently lmfao. only reason why i remained in the culinary field so far recently was because i have a lot of experience and schooling so it's super easy for me to get a job in the field plus turn over rate is extremely high.

btw talked to the boss who does payroll he said he will put me on when he gets back from a business trip next week as he leaves on saturday or tomorrow. trust i ain't worried. i plan this shit out. older then i was back then, wiser with my decisions despite i still do stupid shit.

EDIT: i have actually been with this company before they got all these huge deals and remained with them working under the table when they needed help when people were sick thus why i have a good relationship with them. i appreciate the job offer they gave back when i needed it the most and yes like you said gotta look for the stepping stones and as someone else said stop being the road block to my own future. each year i get smarter and learn from my past mistakes and what i've taken for granted and all that.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 13, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> I made this meatloaf a few years ago and i’m Thinking about making it again this weekend. What you think?
> View attachment 4349461
> View attachment 4349462
> 
> A few years ago, I was watching an episode of Diners, Drive-ins and Dives and a diner that was making this and it got my full attention. It was like the most amazing thing I’ve ever seen and we all know what bacon does when added to beef. I’ve been cooking for a very long time but for some reason, it never occurred to me to do something like this.



It looks like a trilobite.....is that intentional.


----------



## raratt (Jun 13, 2019)

Here is my new rodent control measure, hope it hangs around for a long time. There were mice heading for the hills when I let it loose in the wood pile.  Edit: It was caught in someone's house and they even delivered it to me.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 13, 2019)

Mine are all kinda stupid.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 13, 2019)

raratt said:


> It gets stupid hot here, I just picked up a couple sheets of plywood next to my garage and there were a bunch of worms under it, they were eating the termite leftovers, bastards... You could always tarp it.


I do construction, and over the years I have removed and keep multiple tubs . I use said tubs to compost in and worms love it. 

You could definitely do a in the ground worm/compost bin with ample food supply you'll never have a shortness of a-sexuall creatures. All you can do a 6" layer of sand around the in ground , water daily ( the sand ) for a evaporator refrigerator effect. Some worm breeders use chicken scratch to promote the breeding process.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 13, 2019)

long ass day of work and crazy one too. coworker going bat shit crazy on us saying we stole the washers from the big slicer that apparently costs $5k the washers are pretty huge and of all the times we worked together just the 3 of us why would 2 of us steal the washers? we think she is senile as she is kind of old not too old but she isn't mentally there sometimes as well. she was super quick to just blame us saying we stole it and so the boss rewinds the video tape and nobody took it lol. so were helping her look for it and she is just throwing a tantrum throwing everything on the ground. climbs this big metal shelf starts throwing shit on the ground from the top shelf and then ends up falling down. we ask if she was okay and she yells at us saying " IT WASN'T ON PURPOSE!" 

after that i just walked out told my other coworker im gonna take a smoke since we can't even slice the meat until the other boss comes in to check it out and get new washers. then when were gone she starts complaining to the new guy telling him we threw it in the trash. we don't even touch the slicer or the parts at all cause of how she is. only person that could of misplaced it was her and she knows it but won't admit it. my coworker thinks she put it in her purse and just wants to blame us to stir the pot for no reason. idk why but she is a very angry person. 

i actually left a big piece of the slicer on the rack that she typically puts away right after cleaning it and today she didn't and i told my coworker i moved it to another shelf on the same rack where she could see it so it wouldn't fall on the ground and she said she saw it but i jokingly said "maybe she will steal that tomorrow and blame it on us that it's missing too" hopefully she doesn't "misplace" that part as well because if not she is screwing everyone over. 

other then that i mean im getting put on the payroll in about 2 weeks bosses going on a business trip to promote the company in colorado and then on another business trip to copackage in california so i can open up that bank account at the credit union early july. not sure how there payroll is i highly assume biweekly but it could be weekly. idk how tomorrow is gonna go tbh if that big piece i put on the shelf ends up missing i bet it was her. today was supposed to be an easy day get out at 11am get paid for the full 8 hours but since the washers went missing ended up leaving 1 hour later then usual. should be an interesting day.

just got to water my pineapple chunk today with some bennies and wash clothes and shower not sure what we doing on saturday for fathers day probably go upstairs to spend time with my grandpa or go out to eat dinner with my dad.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 13, 2019)

Fuck it I’m disabled


----------



## Bareback (Jun 13, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> If practical, put it on N side of house or garage, surround it with chicken wire and put rags, something water absorbent and a small fan. Wet the rags once or twice a day on hot days. Where you live in summer, maybe a lot of times a day lol. Anyway, a make shift swamp cooler ought to keep it cool enough


Sorry Malt I didn't see this post before I made one saying something very similar .


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 13, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4349592
> 
> Mine are all kinda stupid.



I think that snake got into your stash, and mistook your wall for the ground...


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 13, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Harvest week again. Cut down ten plants out of a tray of 22 last night, 4 OG Kush and 6 Trainwreck. Big, dense, frosty buds -
> 
> 
> View attachment 4349527
> ...


Dam fine weed


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 13, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I think that snake got into your stash, and mistook your wall for the ground...


Hey, it happens.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 13, 2019)

Friday the week is done time to go to the drive thru and get some frothies


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 13, 2019)

raratt said:


> Here is my new rodent control measure, hope it hangs around for a long time. There were mice heading for the hills when I let it loose in the wood pile.View attachment 4349571 View attachment 4349572 Edit: It was caught in someone's house and they even delivered it to me.


I don’t do snakes of ANY kind.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 13, 2019)

I’ve had a few snakes as pets or wild ones I brought home as kids you get used to em well some do.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 14, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> ..she is senile as she is kind of old not too old...


like 45 or so? lol


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 14, 2019)

When I was younger we thought water snakes were all poisonous, so we used to regularly go out in the swamps around us and kill as many as we could. Then we found out we don't have any poisonous snakes around here, well there's supposedly eastern rattlers, but I don't think there's been a verified sighting in 20+years. Within a couple years of us stopping the culling, the apartment complex I lived in saw its rodent problem almost disappear. Young and dumb.  I'm still no fan of snakes, but they have a purpose just like wasps and spiders, which are also high on my list of not being a fan. I'm still prone to acts of violence against them when they startle me.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 14, 2019)

So far on my property we killed 3 adult and 8 baby rattlers. This is all just in about a 1-1.25 acre area surrounding the trailer.
My closest neighbor has Llamas. He’s lost a couple over the years just all of a sudden and could never figure why. Pretty sure I know why lol.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 14, 2019)

I swept the floor after I trimmed purple kush


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 14, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> So far on my property we killed 3 adult and 8 baby rattlers. This is all just in about a 1-1.25 acre area surrounding the trailer.
> My closest neighbor has Llamas. He’s lost a couple over the years just all of a sudden and could never figure why. Pretty sure I know why lol.


I'll bet you're right. We are indigenous for the Mojave Rattlesnake. It's a hysterical, drama queen which makes it dangerous. I've seen a few.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 14, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I'll bet you're right. We are indigenous for the Mojave Rattlesnake. It's a hysterical, drama queen which makes it dangerous. I've seen a few.


When I was a kid, we had a woodpile in our backyard that was next to a field -- and it was home to a few copperheads. 
We didn't bother them and they didn't bother us. 

And we had zero rodent problems...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 14, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I'll bet you're right. We are indigenous for the Mojave Rattlesnake. It's a hysterical, drama queen which makes it dangerous. I've seen a few.


You know what’s a trip, i’ve seen quite a few down south there, and lots up north here. These are the smallest i’ve ever seen. Must be from coming out of winter? This was a couple months ago. I did find them chilling under cover while cleaning up the property not like I discovered them while basking under the summer sun all fat from feeding, so that’s probably why they were small.


Chunky Stool said:


> When I was a kid, we had a woodpile in our backyard that was next to a field -- and it was home to a few copperheads.
> We didn't bother them and they didn't bother us.
> 
> And we had zero rodent problems...


I’ll leave all the gophers we have for rodent control  fuck rattlers! I worry for my dogs.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 14, 2019)

@curious2garden hey girl hey


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 14, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> @curious2garden hey girl hey


LOL good morning! Getting any fishing in?


----------



## hillbill (Jun 14, 2019)

Knocked a big Cottonmouth out of a willow and into my boat right in front of me couple years ago. We both panicked and all ended well but I don’t need any more of those close encounters of the third kind or worse.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 14, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> I made this meatloaf a few years ago and i’m Thinking about making it again this weekend. What you think?
> View attachment 4349461
> View attachment 4349462
> 
> A few years ago, I was watching an episode of Diners, Drive-ins and Dives and a diner that was making this and it got my full attention. It was like the most amazing thing I’ve ever seen and we all know what bacon does when added to beef. I’ve been cooking for a very long time but for some reason, it never occurred to me to do something like this.


Considering you made it a few years ago, it really is in amazing shape.


----------



## ct26turbo (Jun 14, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> I don’t do snakes of ANY kind.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 14, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Considering you made it a few years ago, it really is in amazing shape.


Haha, yep. I was kinda proud of it so I took pictures.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 14, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> I swept the floor after I trimmed purple kush


What breeder?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 14, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> What breeder?


They were freebies from Supreme Seeds so I am not certain but this pheno doesn’t disappoint.


----------



## ANC (Jun 14, 2019)

Survived a kiddies party where most folks simply dropped off their kids...
fucking tired, and now we have a braai at someone else who is also having a birthday today.
I really don't feel like going


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 14, 2019)

ANC said:


> Survived a kiddies party where most folks simply dropped off their kids...
> fucking tired, and now we have a braai at someone else who is also having a birthday today.
> I really don't feel like going


I remember those days...don’t miss’em. Me and my wife have been empty nesters for almost 5-years now...love it...miss my boys but like the peace and quiet.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 14, 2019)

Have to do my run again today. Let the procrastination begin.


----------



## raratt (Jun 14, 2019)

Mornin. I guess I didn't get the programming quite correct on the sprinkler timer, only one ran this morning. Got a message from the seller, they didn't like that I rated them 3 because the design of the timer sucks. Meh.


----------



## raratt (Jun 14, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> So far on my property we killed 3 adult and 8 baby rattlers. This is all just in about a 1-1.25 acre area surrounding the trailer.
> My closest neighbor has Llamas. He’s lost a couple over the years just all of a sudden and could never figure why. Pretty sure I know why lol.


You need King snakes like the one I let loose, they will hunt rattlesnakes.


----------



## ANC (Jun 14, 2019)

most of the people my age have working age kids by now I think.


----------



## Rainbow Warrior (Jun 14, 2019)

ANC said:


> most of the people my age have working age kids by now I think.


Start young and enjoy when it’s done; worked out perfect for me; 45 now, lil ones all grown up and I’m young(ish) and free to do my thing without schoolrun, kids parties, etc.
Soz for boasting...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2019)

Morning or should i say early afternoon, been busy as a bee this morning. Spent most of the morning on a shredder clearing a field. Now i'm messing with green slim for the riding mowers this way i don't get flats.....

Still have hot coffee ready is anyone needs some.....

Think i'm gonna smoke the rest of the j of GG, me and the Mrs's smoke one in the pool last night while we were having a couple of beers last night.....all i have to say is she felt real good and a happy girl.....

Happy Friday.....


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 14, 2019)

ANC said:


> most of the people my age have working age kids by now I think.


You started late? My goal was not be going to parent teachers conferences in my late 40s and 50s. Mission accomplished.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 14, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4349788
> 
> Morning or should i say early afternoon, been busy as a bee this morning. Spent most of the morning on a shredder clearing a field. Now i'm messing with green slim for the riding mowers this way i don't get flats.....
> 
> ...


Everyday is Saturday for me.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 14, 2019)

Just got back from the vet.

Fortunately, the news was much better than last week.

Our surviving dog should be fine. Diarrhea stopped but he hasn't pooped for like 36 hrs. Dr. said that's a good thing, the meds are probably helping him form stools after everything just blew through for 4 days.

If he doesn't poop by Sunday he goes back Monday.

So I started cutting the grass and found some poop. He may have snuck one in this morning and nobody noticed. I usually know if there's poop there but he's obviously out of synch right now.

He's bright eyed and alert but still on anti anxiety drug. Dr. says we can cut it to half today and not give tomorrow and see how it goes.

All in all, not bad news.

Still under close watch but it feels like this will get better.

 
Don't know why he likes laying there now but whatever keeps him calm.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 14, 2019)

Rainbow Warrior said:


> Start young and enjoy when it’s done; worked out perfect for me; 45 now, lil ones all grown up and I’m young(ish) and free to do my thing without schoolrun, kids parties, etc.
> Soz for boasting...


^^^This


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> Everyday is Saturday for me.


not me, it's friday, saturday i work a half day, then i'm off.....i can relax a little.....actually i can't still got to mow my yard and work the garden


----------



## ANC (Jun 14, 2019)

this was the first year my daughter had a teacher older than me... good thing she is a star student cause I'm at the I don't give a fuck age.


----------



## Rainbow Warrior (Jun 14, 2019)

ANC said:


> this was the first year my daughter had a teacher older than me... good thing she is a star student cause I'm at the I don't give a fuck age.


A teacher older than u is ok; u notice u get older when u go to a gig of some band you loved in the early nineties and no-one walks in with a swagger, everyone drinks ale and is barely nodding their heads in time to the music, whilst said band is belting out tunes from their latest album wich was in 1993.


----------



## Rainbow Warrior (Jun 14, 2019)

Rainbow Warrior said:


> A teacher older than u is ok; u notice u get older when u go to a gig of some band you loved in the early nineties and no-one walks in with a swagger, everyone drinks ale and is barely nodding their heads in time to the music, whilst said band is belting out tunes from their latest album wich was in 1993.


Needless to say that this has happened a few times; after the gig u check yourself in the mirror and notice that u look just as old as the band and the audience when u thought that u were the youngest in the crowd


----------



## Rainbow Warrior (Jun 14, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Just got back from the vet.
> 
> Fortunately, the news was much better than last week.
> 
> ...


Hope you dawg picks up; u tried active charcoal? Just mix it in some milk or whatever he loves; should stop the shits...

Bananas also help.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 14, 2019)

ANC said:


> this was the first year my daughter had a teacher older than me... good thing she is a star student cause I'm at the I don't give a fuck age.


Stay on her about those grades bro. I did from the beginning, and my youngest just graduated from Whitman College and in August will be going to Gonzaga School of Law. The one of above him is a linguist in the Air Force, fluent in Turkish and Korean. The oldest has his Bachelors degree in business, did 8-years in the Air Force. The second to the oldest is another story. 3 out of 4 ain’t bad. Lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 14, 2019)

Dragged my ass to a doctors appointment this morning and that's all I'm doing today. Barely slept a wink last night... assholes lighting off fireworks, shooting each other and police sirens going all night. Win a silly game and vandalize your own city, people are friggen idiots.


----------



## Rainbow Warrior (Jun 14, 2019)

Nice job fella!

My girl emigrated to Oz and is a surf instructor over there. All the years of surfing together in the freezing waters of North Cornwall, uk, have paid off.


----------



## Rainbow Warrior (Jun 14, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Dragged my ass to a doctors appointment this morning and that's all I'm doing today. Barely slept a wink last night... assholes lighting off fireworks, shooting each other and police sirens going all night. Win a silly game and vandalize your own city, people are friggen idiots.


Move to the country; best thing I ever did


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 14, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Dragged my ass to a doctors appointment this morning and that's all I'm doing today. Barely slept a wink last night... assholes lighting off fireworks, shooting each other and police sirens going all night. Win a silly game and vandalize your own city, people are friggen idiots.


Oh Canada. Happens most places after a Championship it seems. Los Angeles, couple years ago in Philadelphia too. Idiots are like dandelions, except dandelions have more value.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 14, 2019)

Rainbow Warrior said:


> Move to the country; best thing I ever did


I love living in a big city, hate sharing it with idiots. 



Obepawn said:


> Oh Canada. Happens most places after a Championship it seems. Los Angeles, couple years ago in Philadelphia too. Idiots are like dandelions, except dandelions have more value.


It would make more sense to me if they went and vandalized the other teams city. I've never considered burning my house down after a monopoly victory.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 14, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I love living in a big city, hate sharing it with idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> It would make more sense to me if they went and vandalized the other teams city. I've never considered burning my house down after a monopoly victory.


When I was younger, loved the crowds, the city life, clubs and stuff. Now I want nothing to do with any of it. It seems the older I get the more I don’t wanna be bothered by other people and me and my wife get anxious around crowds anymore. You can have the city life young lady.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 14, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Dragged my ass to a doctors appointment this morning and that's all I'm doing today. Barely slept a wink last night... assholes lighting off fireworks, shooting each other and police sirens going all night. Win a silly game and vandalize your own city, people are friggen idiots.


I realized a couple things from this years NBA finals.
Canadians CAN actually be assholes. Like when they cheered when Durant got injured again.
I honestly have never even heard Drake rap, or whatever he does, but I fucking hate him.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 14, 2019)

Still procrastinating about that run...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2019)

one of the reason's why i moved out in the middle on no where.....just got tired of the city


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 14, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I learned a couple things from this years NBA finals.
> Canadians CAN actually be assholes. Like when they cheered when Durant injured himself again.
> I honestly have never even heard Drake rap, or whatever he does, but I fucking hate him.


That happens everywhere. I’m a 49er fan and I remember a couple years ago when they were playing in Seattle and Navarro Bowman fucked his leg up. As they were carting him off the field through the tunnel, Seattle fans were throwing food down at him. That’s why they’re called fans, which is short for fanatics. Fanatics sounds like a more accurate description.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 14, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> That happens everywhere. I’m a 49er fan and I remember a couple years ago when they were playing in Seattle and Navarro Bowman fucked his leg up. As they were carting him off the field through the tunnel, Seattle fans were throwing food down at him. That’s why they’re called fans, which is short for fanatics. Fanatics sounds like a more accurate description.


Niner fan here too.

But i’m talking about Canadians. I thought they were all really nice. I was wrong lol.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 14, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Niner fan here too.
> 
> But we’re talking Canadians here. I thought they were all really nice. I was wrong lol.


No one group is all nice or all fucked up. They’re human. The same reason you have dirty cops, people in the post office stealing packages, corrupt politicians etc...a certain percentage of people in every group are foul.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 14, 2019)

Like breeders and growers and seedbanks and all.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2019)

I'm really happy the Toronto got a championship, even though 3 players on the roster came from down south where i'm at. 2 of them already have rings......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 14, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I realized a couple things from this years NBA finals.
> Canadians CAN actually be assholes. Like when they cheered when Durant got injured again.
> I honestly have never even heard Drake rap, or whatever he does, but I fucking hate him.


I don't know where the all Canadians are nice thing came from. I know a lot of assholes who live here. I'm as nice to others as they are to me. 

We can be cool at sporting events too.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 14, 2019)

Accomplished my run for the day. I run 3-times a week so I’m good til Monday.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 14, 2019)

I will walk most days and not all that far but as fast as I can and nothing is close to flat here. Do use a bow flex often and have for a long time and a few free exercises also. Will walk soon. 

Trimmed up some Bodhi Wookie Hashplant and it looks awesome. Pretty dry trim and had to stop and clean scissors twice on 1/2 o. Very sticky stuff.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2019)

welp i've offically freaked out a worker of mine...by what you say...welll.......just a little 6ft rat snack....started cleaning around the shop and i found the little guy....picked him by his tail and about the time i was picking it up worker i have came over was gonna ask me something....i turned around with that in my hands....very calmly i asked what up? he just stood there stunned....he started pointing at my hands....i'm like what? this.....oh this is just a small one wanna hold it, while i do some more inspection....he just walked away.....

and the lawn mower is offically slimmed......also had to change the oil and put a new belt on it......it's ready to go...

the snake is outback, put it along the tree line and let it go....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 14, 2019)

Went to the beach. We both fell asleep and now we’re cutting up aloe. Some coffee and Jack Herer is in order before I start snoring again...


----------



## Bareback (Jun 14, 2019)

Back in the late 80's I doing a waste water treatment plant in Valdosta GA and we had to lay about 3 miles of sewer pipe through a area very close to the Okeefenoke swamp. Huge rattle snakes 8-10'.....12-16 buttons, they would get in the pipe at the lay down yard, we all wore pistols and kept shot guns in every piece of equipment. You really had to watch every step , and my step dad was all was saying that they liked getting in the porti pottys and would bite you in the ass.... he was BS'ing of course but they would get under the damn things.


----------



## too larry (Jun 14, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Knocked a big Cottonmouth out of a willow and into my boat right in front of me couple years ago. We both panicked and all ended well but I don’t need any more of those close encounters of the third kind or worse.


If there were no holes in the bottom of the boat, you did handle it well.


----------



## too larry (Jun 14, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> welp i've offically freaked out a worker of mine...by what you say...welll.......just a little 6ft rat snack....started cleaning around the shop and i found the little guy....picked him by his tail and about the time i was picking it up worker i have came over was gonna ask me something....i turned around with that in my hands....very calmly i asked what up? he just stood there stunned....he started pointing at my hands....i'm like what? this.....oh this is just a small one wanna hold it, while i do some more inspection....he just walked away.....
> 
> and the lawn mower is offically slimmed......also had to change the oil and put a new belt on it......it's ready to go...
> 
> the snake is outback, put it along the tree line and let it go....


When I worked in the grass seed business, we had an old whiteoak snake that was about 9 feet long. So old it moved really slow. But it had the run of the drying barn.


----------



## too larry (Jun 14, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Back in the late 80's I doing a waste water treatment plant in Valdosta GA and we had to lay about 3 miles of sewer pipe through a area very close to the Okeefenoke swamp. Huge rattle snakes 8-10'.....12-16 buttons, they would get in the pipe at the lay down yard, we all wore pistols and kept shot guns in every piece of equipment. You really had to watch every step , and my step dad was all was saying that they liked getting in the porti pottys and would bite you in the ass.... he was BS'ing of course but they would get under the damn things.


The wife's Uncle Bobby lived in Lakeland GA, right up the road from there. Lakeland is home to a huge nature reserve. Banks Lake Wildlife Preserve. I was always in a hurry and never fished it.


----------



## too larry (Jun 14, 2019)

Did the usual stuff. Picked over the garden, worked on cutting trees and getting them moved. Had okra, squash, acorn squash, cukes and peppers {all out of the garden} for lunch. Washed up the dishes. Came to work. Since I come in early on Fridays, no nap today.

Real skate day here at work. I have to do a little cleaning up, then set up for an event tomorrow, but both are real small. I need to get my safety meeting behind me, so I can get some work done.


----------



## Rambo0415 (Jun 14, 2019)

I set up a Trellis net which was a complete pita for my first time.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 14, 2019)

too larry said:


> The wife's Uncle Bobby lived in Lakeland GA, right up the road from there. Lakeland is home to a huge nature reserve. Banks Lake Wildlife Preserve. I was always in a hurry and never fished it.


Man, that looks like a good bass lake. Google says 10 pounders occasionally


----------



## raratt (Jun 14, 2019)

Went to pick up the rest of my meds at the state of the art Kiosk, it was broken. Strike 1. There was a "hotline phone" direct to the pharmacy next to it, picked up the phone to see if my meds were there, and...no answer. Strike 2. Went to the pharmacy, got my number to be in line and there were about 11 people sitting in there, I figured great, I get to sit for an hour or two waiting. 2 and 2 count. I wasn't there 15 minutes and my number was called, AND there was a cute little redhead summer hire behind the counter. I feel better now. Buds and suds time.


----------



## too larry (Jun 14, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Man that looks like a good bass lake. Google says 10 pounders occasionally


I always figured the snakier a place was, the more fish there would be. After all, the snakes fish for a living.

I had been to Lakeland a couple three times before I even knew the lake was there. I had always came into town the way Bobby had shown me. One day the wife and I made a wrong turn and came out beside the lake. But he ended up in the old folks home in Valdosta. By then he had 3 acres and a trailer 15 miles out of town. The bank took it, so we had to go pack up as much of his shit as we could. The sad thing is there was tons of fishing gear. And I think Florida and Georgia accept each others fishing permits.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 14, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> like 45 or so? lol


i don't know exactly how old she is but im pretty sure she is in her late 50's or early 60's. she looks younger because of how she dresses like she is in her 40's but she is older. i mean she really isn't that old tbh but if you met her you'd think she was losing it mentally. some days she is fine other days she is just a douche for no reason. think she is sexually frustrated and keeps beating herself up cause her husband left her but she doesn't look too bad for her age


----------



## raratt (Jun 14, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> i don't know exactly how old she is but im pretty sure she is in her late 50's or early 60's. she looks younger because of how she dresses like she is in her 40's but she is older. i mean she really isn't that old tbh but if you met her you'd think she was losing it mentally. some days she is fine other days she is just a douche for no reason. think she is sexually frustrated and keeps beating herself up cause her husband left her but she doesn't look too bad for her age


Ever heard of menopause?


----------



## Bareback (Jun 14, 2019)

Every waste water treatment I ever worked on expect one was next to a river. Usually good fishing, but you don't really want to eat them unless you like your fish corn feed.....where do they get corn from you ask..... well just think about for a second....


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 14, 2019)

got paid, easy day of work today finished at around 10am but got paid for the full day. paid my dad for this months rent and last month since i forgot to pay last month when i was saving up due to job transitioning. sitting at $630 for my car. down from $690. spent $20 on food today for me and my coworker that drives me to and from work rest of money i blew on monster and smokes which is about $40. 

talked to my boss to reconfirm about the payroll and yea it's a go. won';t be on it until July though since they are going on 2 business trips back to back so step 1 of my plan is done. step 2 open up account at credit union but to do so i need to have 3 paystubs. my sister says i can get a car loan in as little as 3 months from this credit union but i don't believe that.

other then that im off for the weekend. still got to finish this damn puzzle it will get done this weekend tired of not being able to properly use my computer. not sure what we doing for fathers day


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 14, 2019)

raratt said:


> Ever heard of menopause?


of course that is what i mentioned to my coworker lol. im pretty sure she isn't angry because of that though. she has anger issues imo cause she blames herself that her husband left her and so maybe she is just angry all the time cause of that. kinda like blaming herself that she isn't good enough. think she longs having a significant other again and knows that she might die alone in that sense because she is getting older and still single but im sure she is still looking around.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 14, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> i don't know exactly how old she is but im pretty sure she is in her late 50's or early 60's. she looks younger because of how she dresses like she is in her 40's but she is older. i mean she really isn't that old tbh but if you met her you'd think she was losing it mentally. some days she is fine other days she is just a douche for no reason. think she is sexually frustrated and keeps beating herself up cause her husband left her but she doesn't look too bad for her age


I miss the hospitality industry. It was good when I was a single young man.There’s alway single women around to chat with. I used to meet this one bird in the cool room because you could lock it from the inside for some bow bow chicka bow wow.
Maybe give the old duck some cool room time lol


----------



## Bareback (Jun 14, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> of course that is what i mentioned to my coworker lol. im pretty sure she isn't angry because of that though. she has anger issues imo cause she blames herself that her husband left her and so maybe she is just angry all the time cause of that. kinda like blaming herself that she isn't good enough. think she longs having a significant other again and knows that she might die alone in that sense because she is getting older and still single but im sure she is still looking around.


What if....... she isn't angry because he left..... what if..... he left because she is angry......be careful


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 14, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> of course that is what i mentioned to my coworker lol. im pretty sure she isn't angry because of that though. she has anger issues imo cause she blames herself that her husband left her and so maybe she is just angry all the time cause of that. kinda like blaming herself that she isn't good enough. think she longs having a significant other again and knows that she might die alone in that sense because she is getting older and still single but im sure she is still looking around.


Maybe she's just a raving bitch and needs no reasons


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 14, 2019)

too larry said:


> Did the usual stuff. Picked over the garden, worked on cutting trees and getting them moved. Had okra, squash, acorn squash, cukes and peppers {all out of the garden} for lunch. Washed up the dishes. Came to work. Since I come in early on Fridays, no nap today.
> 
> Real skate day here at work. I have to do a little cleaning up, then set up for an event tomorrow, but both are real small. I need to get my safety meeting behind me, so I can get some work done.


Uuhh, Hhu.
Put some of the lexan for my cold frame away, because last week I was actually able to leave it open overnight. My peppers are about 6in tall. I have been eating lettuce for about a month now, the romaine is coming in while the buttercrunch and black seeded simpson are beginning to bolt. The poppys I saved seeds from seem like they got stunted by the late frost and are just coming out of it. 

@DustyDuke I am an ass and owe you an apology. Sorry.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 14, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> @DustyDuke I am an ass and owe you an apology. Sorry.


?????? Did I miss a post not sure why you do but apology is excepted


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 14, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> ?????? Did I miss a post not sure why you do but apology is excepted





SSGrower said:


> Yeah, but I kinda lust after that cookbook the fat red head has.
> 
> Er uh portly, or thick, look dude aint starving to death ok.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 14, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> So far on my property we killed 3 adult and 8 baby rattlers. This is all just in about a 1-1.25 acre area surrounding the trailer.
> My closest neighbor has Llamas. He’s lost a couple over the years just all of a sudden and could never figure why. Pretty sure I know why lol.


You should probably move bro. Fuck that shit..


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 14, 2019)

[QUOTE="Laughing Grass, post: 14944534, member: 1004704 I've never considered burning my house down after a monopoly victory.[/QUOTE]
You’re not doing it right. Lol


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 14, 2019)

[QUOTE="too larry, post: 14944984, member: 974347]And I think Florida and Georgia accept each others fishing permits.[/QUOTE]
Idk man, I have both and was never told I only need one.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 14, 2019)

Yeah I missed that post. Didn’t realise you new my deminsion’s? Here’s better look 
Hey I’m no oil painting. Don’t worry to much people tend to run their mouths on the net. This fat ass can lay 1000 brick a day which breaks most men. At least you had the balls to apologise


----------



## 420God (Jun 14, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Yeah I missed that post. Didn’t realise you new my deminsion’s? Here’s better look View attachment 4350096
> Hey I’m no oil painting. Don’t worry to much people tend to run their mouths on the net. This fat ass can lay 1000 brick a day which breaks most men. At least you had the balls to apologise


That's a nice bathroom.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 14, 2019)

420God said:


> That's a nice bathroom.


Cheers finished it last year the wife designed it. I made it come into fruition.


----------



## 420God (Jun 14, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Cheers finished it last year the wife designed it. I made it come into fruition.


Very clean and modern. I like the tile.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 14, 2019)

We have done 3 house’s up over the years. My parents want to buy this one which I will probably do I have sub divide and build from the ground up so not keen to jump in the deep end again for like 12 months


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 15, 2019)

I'd hit it...


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 15, 2019)

Today (yesterday, by a few hours) I managed to clear a bunch of land so I can do some outdoor autoflower grows. I'm even gonna try for some photoperiods even though its halfway through June, just to see what they'll yield. Got the beans in some jiffy pellets right now, waiting for them to sprout.Here's to hoping it all works out okay. I've only ever done hydro, so.....


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 15, 2019)

I ate half a brownie the night before, and I ate the second half last night. Now I get why my clients like them so much, the effects are really nice when you do the right amount. This is my first good experience with edibles, it only took me, like, four years


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 15, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Uuhh, Hhu.
> Put some of the lexan for my cold frame away, because last week I was actually able to leave it open overnight. My peppers are about 6in tall. I have been eating lettuce for about a month now, the romaine is coming in while the buttercrunch and black seeded simpson are beginning to bolt. The poppys I saved seeds from seem like they got stunted by the late frost and are just coming out of it.
> 
> @DustyDuke I am an ass and owe you an apology. Sorry.


I read it as a joke.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 15, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Maybe she's just a raving bitch and needs no reasons


Another option is she's angry because she works with a boat load of entitled, lazy idiots and she's sick and tired of them not doing their job completely and having to explain the same thing a million times. I love guessing motivation.

To the guy with the problem, tell her to treat you civilly the next time she gets angry with you directly otherwise simply be polite. If she continues go to your boss or HR and complain (whatever is policy), about a hostile work environment. Realize though, if you don't have clean hands in this and you are being stupid and/or lazy you'll end up with more of her ire and your supervisor's attention.

The fact you are complaining about the dark pieces on a puzzle is informative.

LOL all data is valuable.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL all data is valuable.


I see what you did there ^^^^


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 15, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I see what you did there ^^^^


I like your tile too


----------



## lokie (Jun 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Another option is she's angry because she works with a boat load of entitled, lazy idiots and she's sick and tired of them not doing their job completely and having to explain the same thing a million times. I love guessing motivation.
> 
> To the guy with the problem, tell her to treat you civilly the next time she gets angry with you directly otherwise simply be polite. If she continues go to your boss or HR and complain (whatever is policy), about a hostile work environment. Realize though, if you don't have clean hands in this and you are being stupid and/or lazy you'll end up with more of her ire and your supervisor's attention.
> 
> ...











Spoiler: Not for Amateurs


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I read it as a joke.


It was, but sometimes stuff isnt funny.



DustyDuke said:


> Yeah I missed that post. Didn’t realise you new my deminsion’s? Here’s better look View attachment 4350096
> Hey I’m no oil painting. Don’t worry to much people tend to run their mouths on the net. This fat ass can lay 1000 brick a day which breaks most men. At least you had the balls to apologise


Thanks for understanding.
On the scale.
 
Standing in an 81 inch dorway.
 
Some people have the opposite problem with regard to body image.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 15, 2019)

lokie said:


> Spoiler: Not for Amateurs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 15, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> It was, but sometimes stuff isnt funny.
> 
> 
> Thanks for understanding.
> ...


I like your tile too! Everyone has nice tile it seems.

@WeedFreak78 you know that Gorilla Glue construction adhesive worked perfectly. When we hit armageddon I bet the only thing left standing in my house are those two tiles! They are unmovable, thanks!


----------



## lokie (Jun 15, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> It was, but sometimes stuff isnt funny.
> 
> 
> Thanks for understanding.
> ...


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I like your tile too! Everyone has nice tile it seems.
> 
> @WeedFreak78 you know that Gorilla Glue construction adhesive worked perfectly. When we hit armageddon I bet the only thing left standing in my house are those two tiles! They are unmovable, thanks!


Word of advice on bathroom remodel, if you go for a 100 gallon tub get the real time hot water heater. Luckilly we have since upgraded to a 40 gallon side arm that if I crank to max I can actually fill the thing.


----------



## lokie (Jun 15, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Word of advice on bathroom remodel, if you go for a 100 gallon tub get the real time hot water heater. Luckilly we have since upgraded to a 40 gallon side arm that if I crank to max I can actually fill the thing.


lol

I never thought about that. The water heater not being able to keep up.

At some point it would not be very hot in the hot tub.


----------



## raratt (Jun 15, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> It was, but sometimes stuff isnt funny.
> 
> 
> Thanks for understanding.
> ...


I'll see your 180 and raise you 40.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I like your tile too! Everyone has nice tile it seems.
> 
> @WeedFreak78 you know that Gorilla Glue construction adhesive worked perfectly. When we hit armageddon I bet the only thing left standing in my house are those two tiles! They are unmovable, thanks!


Unmovable and unrREmovable, that stuff is PERMANENT. I used it to glue some 4x4s together when my mailbox post got hit. When I replaced it, I wanted to save the wood, but the glue held and I ended up tearing the wood apart along the grain. I've seen it remove concrete from foundation walls when wood had been glued down. That stuff is no joke.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 15, 2019)

I got a call back on the job application. Seems like it's in the bag, just need to go through the formal interview Tuesday. They were so impressed by my resume they brought up a supervisory position they aren't even supposed to be offering yet. I told them I'm probably not interested, but we'll talk. I don't really want the responsibility. What confused me was they were extremely impressed with the fact I did auto body work and know how to use hand tools...fucking hand tools. I've been involved in the hiring process at my last place and I realized then 9 out of 10 people that apply for work in my field are complete , but seriously, who applies for a mechanical assembly job of you can't use basic hand tools? The only part I don't really like is I'll have to go to Chicago for training for a couple weeks. Fucking Chicago .... That's where the plant is they're shutting down. I had said I'd never fly again after the TSA was implemented, fuck them, maybe I'll drive. I also mentioned I've been involved with 3 shop moves /setups and they said they may want to bring me in early to help get the line up and running. On the phone they said the assembly position paid $16/hr, I told them online it said $18-20/hr and they immediately said they'd be willing to do $20 for someone with my background. This is starting to sound too good and I'm waiting for the big BUT.....


----------



## lokie (Jun 15, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Unmovable and unrREmovable, that stuff is PERMANENT. I used it to glue some 4x4s together when my mailbox post got hit. When I replaced it, I wanted to save the wood, but the glue held and I ended up tearing the wood apart along the grain. I've seen it remove concrete from foundation walls when wood had been glued down. That stuff is no joke.


This confirms my attempt at home repairs will hold up to the task now.


The concrete weight at the bottom of a standalone toilet roll holder had crumbled and no longer held the dispenser upright. 





That GG is holding the concrete pieces s in place and the post is now standing erect as a wedding penis .







I have no idea how it broke but the next time they have an industrial shit i'm confident they can depend on the roller to be standing 
at the ready to assist.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 15, 2019)

lokie said:


> This confirms my attempt at home repairs will hold up to the task now.
> 
> 
> The concrete weight at the bottom of a standalone toilet roll holder had crumbled and no longer held the dispenser upright.
> ...


Have you seen the "Forever" TP roll and holder? If it fell over it might kill your kid.


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Uuhh, Hhu.
> Put some of the lexan for my cold frame away, because last week I was actually able to leave it open overnight. My peppers are about 6in tall. I have been eating lettuce for about a month now, the romaine is coming in while the buttercrunch and black seeded simpson are beginning to bolt. The poppys I saved seeds from seem like they got stunted by the late frost and are just coming out of it.


We did have a cool early spring. Not the case of late. Two weeks ago when everyday was in the high 90's screwed my green beans. They are blooming, but not setting fruit. This will be the first year I didn't make a mess off a patch of beans. I'll give them another week or so, then they get tilled under for something more productive.


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Idk man, I have both and was never told I only need one.


You should double check before you drop one of them. I'm not always up to date on stuff.


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> . . . . . . . . . On the scale.. . . . . . . . .
> 
> Some people have the opposite problem with regard to body image.


When I used to frequent myfitnesspal.com, that weight is known as one'derland. I'm a little north of one'erland at the moment. 205 and change this morning.

Tons of hair though. Just a touch of gray at the temples. Although my winter beard gets whiter each year. I cut my hair on the change of the season, so it's about as long as it ever gets.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 15, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Have you seen the "Forever" TP roll and holder? If it fell over it might kill your kid.


Forever toilet paper AND a weapon, I like it!


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Word of advice on bathroom remodel, if you go for a 100 gallon tub get the real time hot water heater. Luckilly we have since upgraded to a 40 gallon side arm that if I crank to max I can actually fill the thing.





lokie said:


> lol
> 
> I never thought about that. The water heater not being able to keep up.
> 
> At some point it would not be very hot in the hot tub.


I have a big tub and we went with the 100 gallon water heater. It will keep up, but I hate the thought of the light bill if I were to splish splash too often.


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2019)

lokie said:


> This confirms my attempt at home repairs will hold up to the task now.
> 
> 
> The concrete weight at the bottom of a standalone toilet roll holder had crumbled and no longer held the dispenser upright.
> ...


I have a paper towel holder in my bathroom that lost the concrete ballast. Me being a dummy, didn't even know it had concrete in the base until it all crumbled and fell out. I still use it. I mean how often does your paper towel holder fall over?


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Have you seen the "Forever" TP roll and holder? If it fell over it might kill your kid.


We use big rolls here at work, but the center hole is bigger. Since I'm a unreformed tree hugger, I like that our new tp dispensers have a small space off to the side for the piece a rolls. It did lead to an awkward moment when I was showing the new girl how it worked. I ask her if she thought it would fit in the small hole, and if so, it was time to change it out.


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2019)

too larry said:


> . . . . . . . the new girl . . . . . . . . .


We have a new girl here at work. Our friend and neighbor came over one day and told me she had one too many in the crew she had working for her, and did we want her. I said hell yes we wanted her. I put it to my board member, and he agreed. Never turn down free labor.

We are a non-profit, so we were eligible for this hurricane recovery program. It took a couple of weeks to jump through all the hoops, but now we have her for 40 hours a week at no cost to us. Her background is in landscaping, and we still have a ton of work to do on the grounds, so that dovetailed nicely. She can only work on hurricane damage according the program guidelines. I read that as she can pretty much do anything we need, since everything is here is effected by the storm.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 15, 2019)

lokie said:


> lol
> 
> I never thought about that. The water heater not being able to keep up.
> 
> At some point it would not be very hot in the hot tub.


You've never had a water heater not keep up? Damn, I suck..


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 15, 2019)

too larry said:


> When I used to frequent myfitnesspal.com, that weight is known as one'derland. I'm a little north of one'erland at the moment. 205 and change this morning.
> 
> Tons of hair though. Just a touch of gray at the temples. Although my winter beard gets whiter each year. I cut my hair on the change of the season, so it's about as long as it ever gets.


My wife and or daughter cuts my hair, buzzed down with a guard. daughter has been commenting recently about how much grey I’m getting, I said, thank your brother and sisters lol.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 15, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> You've never had a water heater not keep up? Damn, I suck..


I don't miss those days. The single old woman who lived here before us put in a smaller water heater at some point, like 20gal, she probably never showered. My father upgraded it to a 30gal a couple years after we moved in, but it still didn't keep up sometimes. About 6 years ago we replaced the old oil heating system with gas and I had them put in a 60 gal indirect tank and I never lose hot water now. It's nice being able to take a long hot shower to relax after busting ass all day and not get chased out by cold water. I've actually nodded off in there a couple times now. Made me think about how drowning in a shower would be a pretty pathetic way to die.


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> My wife and or daughter cuts my hair, buzzed down with a guard. daughter has been commenting recently about how much grey I’m getting, I said, thank your brother and sisters lol.


The last time I paid for a haircut was November 1983. Didn't have a choice that time, as Uncle Sugar was making up my mind for me. But since then, I've cut it myself. I cut it 2 1/2 to 3 inches long all over except the back, which is a little longer. The first week or so it's pretty short and spikey, but since I go 3 months between hair cuts, it does get long.

Back in the day I could always tell when it was time for a haircut when 3 women told me it looked good. If I went by that now, sadly I would become a hippy.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 15, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I don't miss those days. The single old woman who lived here before us put in a smaller water heater at some point, like 20gal, she probably never showered. My father upgraded it to a 30gal a couple years after we moved in, but it still didn't keep up sometimes. About 6 years ago we replaced the old oil heating system with gas and I had them put in a 60 gal indirect tank and I never lose hot water now. It's nice being able to take a long hot shower to relax after busting ass all day and not get chased out by cold water. I've actually nodded off in there a couple times now. Made me think about how drowning in a shower would be a pretty pathetic way to die.


No doubt, I’m a renter and the one we have now is smallish, honestly not sure the size, short and stubby, probably 3’ tall and about the same across. We have a family of 3 and we all take long showers, sometimes we have to tell our daughter to get out. Lol. The wife and I like molten hot showers. If we do all back to back, that last shower will start to cool, not cold I gotta get out now but no longer molten. When I was a kid, different story. May be why I like molten showers.


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2019)

As for my morning, I came in to work an hour early. Smoked a couple of one hitters of Too Slo {my most Sativa strain} and worked on a project that I have been neglecting. {it involved assembly, and I had no extra parts when I was through. win/win}

Day looks pretty laid back, other than a possible time crunch between customers. But the folks in now have the look of early leavers, so that might work itself out. 

Tonight is the wife's monthly get together. She has a crew of 6-8 mostly classmates who are always there, and about that many more who come occasionally. I don't mind going once in a while, but not broken hearted I'm working tonight.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 15, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I don't miss those days. The single old woman who lived here before us put in a smaller water heater at some point, like 20gal, she probably never showered. My father upgraded it to a 30gal a couple years after we moved in, but it still didn't keep up sometimes. About 6 years ago we replaced the old oil heating system with gas and I had them put in a 60 gal indirect tank and I never lose hot water now. It's nice being able to take a long hot shower to relax after busting ass all day and not get chased out by cold water. I've actually nodded off in there a couple times now. Made me think about how drowning in a shower would be a pretty pathetic way to die.


I have a 75 gallon for just the hub and I. He likes to marinate in the shower. When I want to soak in heat I turn on our 1000 gallon spa with the 300K gas heater. 5-6 minutes we are at 103, nothing more fun than a glass of wine, in the bubbly spa, watching the clear desert sky and all the 'UFOs' from Edwards, very entertaining. During the summer when the pool is at 106+ the spa is to hot to 'enjoy'. If I'm dying to use it I re-route to the solar panels on my roof to cool it. Usually takes 45 minutes to an hour to decrease the heat to 103. LOL first world problems.


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I have a 75 gallon for just the hub and I. He likes to marinate in the shower. When I want to soak in heat I turn on our 1000 gallon spa with the 300K gas heater. 5-6 minutes we are at 103, nothing more fun than a glass of wine, in the bubbly spa, watching the clear desert sky and all the 'UFOs' from Edwards, very entertaining. During the summer when the pool is at 106+ the spa is to hot to 'enjoy'. If I'm dying to use it I re-route to the solar panels on my roof to cool it. Usually takes 45 minutes to an hour to decrease the heat to 103. LOL first world problems.


I forget the town or hostel name, but there is a place on the CDT that gets hot water out of the ground. Everyone at the hostel gets a stern talking to about using all the cold water. The last hikers to shower were always getting burned.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 15, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I miss the hospitality industry. It was good when I was a single young man.There’s alway single women around to chat with. I used to meet this one bird in the cool room because you could lock it from the inside for some bow bow chicka bow wow.
> Maybe give the old duck some cool room time lol


what  lmfao 



Bareback said:


> What if....... she isn't angry because he left..... what if..... he left because she is angry......be careful


that is what i have been thinking as well but i don't like to think that way because my dad is kind of like her always angry and takes it out on other people and i think with him he isn't like that naturally it's more the fact he was raised that way by his dad. his dad was always a douche to him and even now despite his age still is and disapporved of everything yet he was the most successful of his siblings despite being the oldest. there is always more to the story imo but always something that triggers people to act the way they do. 



Singlemalt said:


> Maybe she's just a raving bitch and needs no reasons


naw she isn't a bitch for no reason. worked with her for a while to know had a few drinks with her as well and she is fairly mellow outside of work. work isn't even that stressful so it has to do with something else. plus my coworker told me that she still wears her ex husbands clothes to work and i could understand if he died but he left her and im sure he left her many years ago at least 10-30 years ago.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I have a 75 gallon for just the hub and I. He likes to marinate in the shower. When I want to soak in heat I turn on our 1000 gallon spa with the 300K gas heater. 5-6 minutes we are at 103, nothing more fun than a glass of wine, in the bubbly spa, watching the clear desert sky and all the 'UFOs' from Edwards, very entertaining. During the summer when the pool is at 106+ the spa is to hot to 'enjoy'. If I'm dying to use it I re-route to the solar panels on my roof to cool it. Usually takes 45 minutes to an hour to decrease the heat to 103. LOL first world problems.


I have an instant hot water system don’t need a reserve but put 40 gal in as a back up system. You can shower all day it was worth the extra money. Your spa heats up quick very jealous mine takes like a good 2 hours.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 15, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I got a call back on the job application. Seems like it's in the bag, just need to go through the formal interview Tuesday. They were so impressed by my resume they brought up a supervisory position they aren't even supposed to be offering yet. I told them I'm probably not interested, but we'll talk. I don't really want the responsibility. What confused me was they were extremely impressed with the fact I did auto body work and know how to use hand tools...fucking hand tools. I've been involved in the hiring process at my last place and I realized then 9 out of 10 people that apply for work in my field are complete , but seriously, who applies for a mechanical assembly job of you can't use basic hand tools? The only part I don't really like is I'll have to go to Chicago for training for a couple weeks. Fucking Chicago ....


I hear you. Bring your gun, and be polite to police...



> That's where the plant is they're shutting down. I had said I'd never fly again after the TSA was implemented, fuck them, maybe I'll drive. I also mentioned I've been involved with 3 shop moves /setups and they said they may want to bring me in early to help get the line up and running. On the phone they said the assembly position paid $16/hr, I told them online it said $18-20/hr and they immediately said they'd be willing to do $20 for someone with my background. This is starting to sound too good and *I'm waiting for the big BUT.....*



Aren't we all?
*




*


----------



## hillbill (Jun 15, 2019)

The idea here is to look crisp and fit, not like an an old weed growin pot smokin, long haired hippie freak that lives inside.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 15, 2019)

not sure what to do today. bored as hell and procrastinating on finishing this puzzle because i know it will piss me off despite im almost done. in a sense i feel kind of bad as well because my aunties didn't take my grandpa out for fathers day and im 100% sure they don't plan to either. pretty sure my sister asked and they didn't say anything so we are likely going to take them out. 

my sister was talking about taking a trip to the big island for christmas my sister was going to come home and then i guess we just fly out from Oahu to the big island. only like a 15-20 minute flight but the cost of the tickets are just insane for that flight i remember for maui it was about 20min flight costed me $550 flying on Hawaiian airlines ( we got miles for that airlines ) that same price we could fly out to cali. i was thinking though since they are still alive maybe we should take them along i'd pay for there tickets and all that. idk what we'd do there though it's not like here on Oahu where it's more city like. i'll bring it up though because they rarely travel and they wont unless someone takes them.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 15, 2019)

I glued myself to the seat.


----------



## raratt (Jun 15, 2019)

too larry said:


> The last time I paid for a haircut was November 1983. Didn't have a choice that time, as Uncle Sugar was making up my mind for me. But since then, I've cut it myself. I cut it 2 1/2 to 3 inches long all over except the back, which is a little longer. The first week or so it's pretty short and spikey, but since I go 3 months between hair cuts, it does get long.
> 
> Back in the day I could always tell when it was time for a haircut when 3 women told me it looked good. If I went by that now, sadly I would become a hippy.


I used to get my hair all cut off every spring, however I have found out that with the way my hair is it's actually cooler to put it into a pony tail. I also figured if I'm growing weed I should look like the hippie I used to be back when I was a young stoner. If it ever gets to the point where it looks like a wreath I'll just shave my head, so far the thin spot isn't that noticeable...I think.


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2019)

raratt said:


> I used to get my hair all cut off every spring, however I have found out that with the way my hair is it's actually cooler to put it into a pony tail. I also figured if I'm growing weed I should look like the hippie I used to be back when I was a young stoner. If it ever gets to the point where it looks like a wreath I'll just shave my head, so far the thin spot isn't that noticeable...I think.


I've tried long hair. My problem is it curls out past my shoulder on one side, and down by my neck on the other. Not that I'm overly vain, but it does get pretty wild looking.

When I truly get past the point where I have to worry about stuff like that, I would like to try the Plains Indians style of two braids worn on the chest. I've always admired that look.

I think I'm good as far as hair loss goes. Daddy died at 78 with a head of hair {although about 2 inches long}. I'm 58, and have very little receding going on.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 15, 2019)

raratt said:


> have found out that with the way my hair is it's actually cooler to put it into a pony tail.


gives me some good grip that pony tail


----------



## lokie (Jun 15, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> No doubt, I’m a renter and the one we have now is smallish, honestly not sure the size, short and stubby, probably 3’ tall and about the same across. We have a family of 3 and we all take long showers, sometimes we have to tell our daughter to get out. Lol. The wife and I like molten hot showers. If we do all back to back, that last shower will start to cool, not cold I gotta get out now but no longer molten. When I was a kid, different story. May be why I like molten showers.


Just hot is good enough for me.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 15, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> I glued myself to the seat.


Which seat?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 15, 2019)

raratt said:


> I used to get my hair all cut off every spring, however I have found out that with the way my hair is it's actually cooler to put it into a pony tail. I also figured if I'm growing weed I should look like the hippie I used to be back when I was a young stoner. If it ever gets to the point where it looks like a wreath I'll just shave my head, so far the thin spot isn't that noticeable...I think.


Hub goes to the barber's on base an gets the usual cut. It's sort of funny because the obstinate ass was always pushing the grooming regs when he was in but the moment he's out he's stayed high and tight. Did I mention obstinate?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Which seat?


The one in front my weed stash.

But I forced my self to wander around aimlessly.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 15, 2019)

Long hair is a fucking pain in the ass especially when you always work on cars, IDK how many times I had to dig grease or some adhesive out of my hair or wash it out with thinner. I've grown mine out a few times past the middle of my back, once a Mohawk to my ass. I chopped and donated that to some cancer wig place. Now I buzz it down every other month, 1/2" in summer, 3/4" in winter. 

I vacuumed the house today, with a shedding cat and thick pollen, this place was probably deadly to someone with bad allergies. When I went to do the enclosed porch, the shitty 30 year old indoor /outdoor carpet that had some heavy wear caught on the wheel and ripped. So I tore it up. @curious2garden, guess what I used to glue spots down when it got loose years ago? So now there's a dozen quarter sized spots of rug still on the floor. I get to try my new oscillating tool to try and scrape it up without damaging the floor too much. It's is a pretty worn tongue and groove pine wood floor under it so I'm not too worried. I kinda want to wire brush it to accentuate the grooves in the wood grain then do a heavy, maybe 1/4", clear epoxy coating to level it out. I think it would look good and give the floor some visual depth. I can't seem to find any pictures of it, so, IDK.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 15, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> The one in front my weed stash.
> 
> But I forced my self to wander around aimlessly.


Excellent exercise regimen, way to be healthy!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 15, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Long hair is a fucking pain in the ass especially when you always work on cars, IDK how many times I had to dig grease or some adhesive out of my hair or wash it out with thinner. I've grown mine out a few times past the middle of my back, once a Mohawk to my ass. I chopped and donated that to some cancer wig place. Now I buzz it down every other month, 1/2" in summer, 3/4" in winter.
> 
> I vacuumed the house today, with a shedding cat and thick pollen, this place was probably deadly to someone with bad allergies. When I went to do the enclosed porch, the shitty 30 year old indoor /outdoor carpet that had some heavy wear caught on the wheel and ripped. So I tore it up. @curious2garden, guess what I used to glue spots down when it got loose years ago? So now there's a dozen quarter sized spots of rug still on the floor. I get to try my new oscillating tool to try and scrape it up without damaging the floor too much. It's is a pretty worn tongue and groove pine wood floor under it so I'm not too worried. I kinda want to wire brush it to accentuate the grooves in the wood grain then do a heavy, maybe 1/4", clear epoxy coating to level it out. I think it would look good and give the floor some visual depth. I can't seem to find any pictures of it, so, IDK.


LOL I'd like to see the wire brush redo, it could look good.


----------



## raratt (Jun 15, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> gives me some good grip that pony tail


That would not be advisable.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 15, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Long hair is a fucking pain in the ass especially when you always work on cars, IDK how many times I had to dig grease or some adhesive out of my hair or wash it out with thinner. I've grown mine out a few times past the middle of my back, once a Mohawk to my ass. I chopped and donated that to some cancer wig place. Now I buzz it down every other month, 1/2" in summer, 3/4" in winter.
> 
> I vacuumed the house today, with a shedding cat and thick pollen, this place was probably deadly to someone with bad allergies. When I went to do the enclosed porch, the shitty 30 year old indoor /outdoor carpet that had some heavy wear caught on the wheel and ripped. So I tore it up. @curious2garden, guess what I used to glue spots down when it got loose years ago? So now there's a dozen quarter sized spots of rug still on the floor. I get to try my new oscillating tool to try and scrape it up without damaging the floor too much. It's is a pretty worn tongue and groove pine wood floor under it so I'm not too worried. I kinda want to wire brush it to accentuate the grooves in the wood grain then do a heavy, maybe 1/4", clear epoxy coating to level it out. I think it would look good and give the floor some visual depth. I can't seem to find any pictures of it, so, IDK.


I've had good luck with a heat gun and putty knife.


----------



## raratt (Jun 15, 2019)

Fixed the lattice on the front of the house this morning. The sun rotted out one of the top plates I put up. The climbing roses are tied to it so I had to rearrange them. I look like I tried to take a steak away from a Bobcat. I think it's a burger evening. I was told to go get take and bake pizza tomorrow for dinner so I don't have to cook. It won't be that hot so I'm OK with turning the oven on. I'm sure something else will grab my attention today and need worked on.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 15, 2019)

raratt said:


> Fixed the lattice on the front of the house this morning. The sun rotted out one of the top plates I put up. The climbing roses are tied to it so I had to rearrange them. *I look like I tried to take a steak away from a Bobcat*. I think it's a burger evening. I was told to go get take and bake pizza tomorrow for dinner so I don't have to cook. It won't be that hot so I'm OK with turning the oven on. I'm sure something else will grab my attention today and need worked on.


LOL. I have some roses my mother planted well over ten years ago that I hate dealing with. The main shoots are 2-3ft over my head and the thorns are a good 3/4" long. I had a big T made out of 2x4s holding it back against a fence but that fell over the winter and they're draped all over it and I just don't want to go trying to get it out. I keep thinking of chopping them out, but they do look nice when they bloom. I think if I put on my riding gear and full face helmet I'll probably be OK wrestling with them.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 15, 2019)

hillbill said:


> long haired hippie freak that lives inside.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 15, 2019)

Gonna get some weed on board, then its goin down.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 15, 2019)

Fishing in my mates boat good to be on the water but wind is going the wrong way and so is the tide hopefully get some whiting or flat head


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 15, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Gonna get some weed on board, then its goin down.
> View attachment 4350456


Report back


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 15, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> So far on my property we killed 3 adult and 8 baby rattlers. This is all just in about a 1-1.25 acre area surrounding the trailer.
> My closest neighbor has Llamas. He’s lost a couple over the years just all of a sudden and could never figure why. Pretty sure I know why lol.


Scratch that,
Make it 4 adults, just now I’m in shorts and flipflops can’t believe it didn’t just get me. It was close.


Pretty sure these are the northern pacific rattlesnake.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 15, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Scratch that,
> Make it 4 adults, just now I’m in shorts and flipflops can’t believe it didn’t just get me. It was close.
> View attachment 4350497
> 
> Pretty sure these are the northern pacific rattlesnake.


That awesome would of got the blood flowing


----------



## raratt (Jun 15, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Scratch that,
> Make it 4 adults, just now I’m in shorts and flipflops can’t believe it didn’t just get me. It was close.
> View attachment 4350497
> 
> Pretty sure these are the northern pacific rattlesnake.


http://www.californiaherps.com/snakes/pages/c.o.oreganus.html


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 15, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> That awesome would of got the blood flowing


Fuck yeah! Made me jump lol


----------



## raratt (Jun 15, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuck yeah! Made me jump lol


I saw one that was a pretty copper color, it was a baby. I never knew they could be that color.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 15, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Scratch that,
> Make it 4 adults, just now I’m in shorts and flipflops can’t believe it didn’t just get me. It was close.
> View attachment 4350497
> 
> Pretty sure these are the northern pacific rattlesnake.


See bro, I told you To move. I know you just got there but as said before. FUCK THAT SHIT. Good luck bro.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 15, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Scratch that,
> Make it 4 adults, just now I’m in shorts and flipflops can’t believe it didn’t just get me. It was close.
> View attachment 4350497
> 
> Pretty sure these are the northern pacific rattlesnake.


I’m actually watching, Guardian Of The Glades right now. This fucker is badass and or nuts. He walks around the Everglades barefoot.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 15, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> See bro, I told you To move. I know you just got there but as said before. FUCK THAT SHIT. Good luck bro.


Nah!
The rattlers had this property all to themselves for a minute! Not anymore though. It’ll get better. It has to lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 15, 2019)

raratt said:


> I saw one that was a pretty copper color, it was a baby. I never knew they could be that color.


The ones in my area come in a nice green hue. Makes em stand out from the desert, thank god.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 15, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> I’m actually watching, Guardian Of The Glades right now. This fucker is badass and or nuts. He walks around the Everglades barefoot.


If you're lucky they'll film him going to the ER and the mad scramble for antivenin and take a picture of his face when he gets the bill.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 15, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Nah!
> The rattlers had this property all to themselves for a minute! Not anymore though. It’ll get better. It has to lol.


I wouldn’t go outside till it did...


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> the bill.


I’m working on one of those right now, and I wear shoes..


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 15, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> I wouldn’t go outside till it did...


Again, i’m more worried for my dogs. In fact, i’m surprised Bear didn’t walk through that spot before me.

My daughter is here visiting. We were in the same area where most of the snakes were found. I said “ this is where the other snakes were found” and then rattles and the thing struck at me lmao.


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuck yeah! Made me jump lol


I stepped on a Canebrake rattle with bare feet. Had a watermelon under each arm, and still jumped about 10 feet. I don't usually kill snakes in the woods, but I killed him just because he scared me so bad.

I do kill them around the house.


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Again, i’m more worried for my dogs. In fact, i’m surprised Bear didn’t walk through that spot before me.
> 
> My daughter is here visiting. We were in the same area where most of the snakes were found. I said “ this is where the other snakes were found” and then rattles and the thing struck at me lmao.


There were 7-8 eastern diamond backs killed within 100 yards of my crossroads the summer after we built our house. That was 16-17 years ago. Only killed 4-5 since.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 15, 2019)

too larry said:


> There were 7-8 eastern diamond backs killed within 100 yards of my crossroads the summer after we built our house. That was 16-17 years ago. Only killed 4-5 since.


Nice! That’s what i’m hoping happens here.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 15, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Again, i’m more worried for my dogs. In fact, i’m surprised Bear didn’t walk through that spot before me.
> 
> My daughter is here visiting. We were in the same area where most of the snakes were found. I said “ this is where the other snakes were found” and then rattles and the thing struck at me lmao.


Rent a tractor and bush hog, mow everything down. They like cover, added plus you'll disrupt the rodent population. Then spend a few days with a shotgun walking around, keep the dog in the house while doing that.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 15, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Again, i’m more worried for my dogs. In fact, i’m surprised Bear didn’t walk through that spot before me.
> 
> My daughter is here visiting. We were in the same area where most of the snakes were found. I said “ this is where the other snakes were found” and then rattles and the thing struck at me lmao.


Yeah my daughter couldn’t go out either. Lol. I don’t like snakes. No no no


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Nice! That’s what i’m hoping happens here.


Snakes thrive where there aren't people. Most live in places we never see. When you move into an area, they get seen and get killed.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 15, 2019)

Aero, you can get the dog immunized for rattlesnake bites, it's expensive, but not close to the expense if he get's bit and they have to use anti-venom


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Rent a tractor and bush hog, mow everything down. They like cover, added plus you'll disrupt the rodent population. Then spend a few days with a shotgun walking around, keep the dog in the house while doing that.


The summer we had all the rattlers, both Sister {on her side of the road} and I had cleared trees to put in a house. Tilled up gardens. Mowed stuff that hadn't been mowed before. We must have run them out of their old haunts. They were all killed crossing roads.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 15, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Rent a tractor and bush hog, mow everything down. They like cover, added plus you'll disrupt the rodent population. Then spend a few days with a shotgun walking around, keep the dog in the house while doing that.


Right on bro!
I got a tractor and i’m def going to be getting the right attachments for just that.
So far though we’ve been using one of those walk behind weed trimmers and knocking down shit close by.

The area where most snakes were are in a different area. Near a seasonal creek. About 150’ from the trailer in opposite direction then the picture


----------



## Bareback (Jun 15, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Long hair is a fucking pain in the ass especially when you always work on cars, IDK how many times I had to dig grease or some adhesive out of my hair or wash it out with thinner. I've grown mine out a few times past the middle of my back, once a Mohawk to my ass. I chopped and donated that to some cancer wig place. Now I buzz it down every other month, 1/2" in summer, 3/4" in winter.
> 
> I vacuumed the house today, with a shedding cat and thick pollen, this place was probably deadly to someone with bad allergies. When I went to do the enclosed porch, the shitty 30 year old indoor /outdoor carpet that had some heavy wear caught on the wheel and ripped. So I tore it up. @curious2garden, guess what I used to glue spots down when it got loose years ago? So now there's a dozen quarter sized spots of rug still on the floor. I get to try my new oscillating tool to try and scrape it up without damaging the floor too much. It's is a pretty worn tongue and groove pine wood floor under it so I'm not too worried. I kinda want to wire brush it to accentuate the grooves in the wood grain then do a heavy, maybe 1/4", clear epoxy coating to level it out. I think it would look good and give the floor some visual depth. I can't seem to find any pictures of it, so, IDK.



I can so relate to the first paragraph. I wore a braided ponytail until I was 40 but the balding spot kinda made it look funny. And when I would use a creeper it would get caught in the wheels, also drill motors and sawzall motors would pick up single hairs .. ... I was always very nervous around grinders. Now I use clippers with no guard once every couple of months, it ain't pretty but I don't give a shit, it sure is easy.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Report back


10 minutes of cooling (5 when pic was taken) and just a hint of a swayback to it. Springy, taste test on 30 min or so.



Aeroknow said:


> Scratch that,
> Make it 4 adults, just now I’m in shorts and flipflops can’t believe it didn’t just get me. It was close.
> View attachment 4350497
> 
> Pretty sure these are the northern pacific rattlesnake.


The big ones know they cant eat you so they are less likely to waste their venom on you. If they do they will typically only let one gland loose. The babies will juice you with both. Either way if you havent already map the nearest 2 or 3 facilities that you confirm have antivenom. (Vets first then human docs of course.)


----------



## raratt (Jun 15, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Right on bro!
> I got a tractor and i’m def going to be getting the right attachments for just that.
> So far though we’ve been using one of those walk behind weed trimmers and knocking down shit close by.
> View attachment 4350519
> The area where most snakes were are in a different area. Near a seasonal creek. About 150’ from the trailer in opposite direction then the picture


I'm watching NHRA qualifying and they just said tomorrow you can buy any tickets for the rest of the year buy 1 get 1 1/2 off in case you wanted to go to Sonoma.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 15, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Right on bro!
> I got a tractor and i’m def going to be getting the right attachments for just that.
> So far though we’ve been using one of those walk behind weed trimmers and knocking down shit close by.
> View attachment 4350519
> The area where most snakes were are in a different area. Near a seasonal creek. About 150’ from the trailer in opposite direction then the picture


I would be surprised if the vibration from the tractor doesn't get them moving around some. I was part of developing an estate starting in the fall of 94' and finished in the spring of 97' it was a couple thousand acres with a 85 acre lake built in a swamp in Russell Co. AL we killed over a hundred Rattlers and 14 of them in the exact same spot ( not at the same time ) . I wish I had pics to share but we were not allowed to take any, but of course it can be seen on gog-le ear-h .

Be careful bro you might get rid of them and you might not.


----------



## Jefferson1977 (Jun 15, 2019)

Tonight I took this picture from my dock. I am not scientific enough to deduce what is happening. What I do know is, it was a foggy night, and I think the light caused ionization in the upper atmosphere and created this ring with lights in the east and west. Coolest thing I have seen when I am not on LSD.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 15, 2019)

Jefferson1977 said:


> Tonight I took this picture from my dock. I am not scientific enough to deduce what is happening. What I do know is, it was a foggy night, and I think the light caused ionization in the upper atmosphere and created this ring with lights in the east and west. Coolest thing I have seen when I am not on LSD.
> 
> View attachment 4350548


 These are the lunar equivalent of parhelia (sun dogs)


----------



## Jefferson1977 (Jun 15, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> These are the lunar equivalent of parhelia (sun dogs)


Cool here is a different pic. Neat to witness it IRL.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 15, 2019)

Went to feed store got the some bales of pine shavings, hardware cloth(for gopher baskets), couple bags gypsum, and the last 3 bales of rice hulls . Dropped clones after finally getting around to making their gopher cages. They were itchin to get out of the styrofoam cups.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 15, 2019)

Station pressure 576.7 mmHg
400g flour (3.5C 1/2 cake 1/2 all purpose beached)
1 tsp baking soda
0.5 tsp salt
2 Tbsp coco unsweetened
Sift together
2 C sugar
1 C butter
Cream together and add 1/2C canola oil
5 egg yolks (add 1 at a time)
2 Tbsp vanilla
1.5 tsp (was supposed to be added here but I forgot had to add it at the end)
1.25 C buttermilk add itermittently with flour mix
Add food color approx 2 tsp
5 egg whites beaten stiff fold into mix

Bake @350 ramikin 34-35 min 13x9 40-42 min.

Frosting
16 oz cream cheese
8 oz butter
4.5ish C confectioners sugar
2 Tbsp vanilla
1 Tbsp heavy whipping cream



Time for a bowl.

Original recipie - https://sallysbakingaddiction.com/red-velvet-layer-cake-with-cream-cheese-frosting/


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 15, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Right on bro!
> I got a tractor and i’m def going to be getting the right attachments for just that.
> So far though we’ve been using one of those walk behind weed trimmers and knocking down shit close by.
> View attachment 4350519
> The area where most snakes were are in a different area. Near a seasonal creek. About 150’ from the trailer in opposite direction then the picture







They actually hunt those fucking things up the mountains around here.

You need a license, there's a limit, there are weighing stations and it's a carnival atmosphere and somebody gets bit every year.

And I never attended even though buddies always ask if I want to go just to hang out and watch.

No, thank you. We just find copperheads in the low lands. And fuck them too.

Somebody dies every few years around here after a snake bite. Usually someone older with other problems but the snake bite pushes them over the edge.

I only like the little nonpoisonous ones.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 15, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> They actually hunt those fucking things up the mountains around here.
> 
> You need a license, there's a limit, there are weighing stations and it's a carnival atmosphere and somebody gets bit every year.
> 
> ...



What do they do, eat them? I just knew there would be a bible quote at the end, and I wasn't disappointed...


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 15, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> These are the lunar equivalent of parhelia (sun dogs)


You are a wealth of knowledge bear had to google that one


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 16, 2019)

Fishing trip was unsuccessful just catching under size fish, it was fun though. I asked a few blokes at boat ramp it was the general vibe, there were some squid but didn’t bring my jigs. I have a Harimitsu I want to give a run has awesome red colours.


----------



## lokie (Jun 16, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Fishing in my mates boat good to be on the water but wind is going the wrong way and so is the tide hopefully get some whiting or flat headView attachment 4350481
> 
> View attachment 4350484


King George whiting







Is second only to Mortonbay Bugs.






My wife is partial to Yabbies and Barramondy.













I hope you had a bountiful catch.


----------



## lokie (Jun 16, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> What do they do, eat them? I just knew there would be a bible quote at the end, and I wasn't disappointed...


Some folks get a little crazy around them.

snake-handling churches of Appalachia


----------



## hillbill (Jun 16, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Right on bro!
> I got a tractor and i’m def going to be getting the right attachments for just that.
> So far though we’ve been using one of those walk behind weed trimmers and knocking down shit close by.
> View attachment 4350519
> The area where most snakes were are in a different area. Near a seasonal creek. About 150’ from the trailer in opposite direction then the picture


Dry creeks are famous for holding the dangerous ones here. Mostly Copperheads right here and not that many but rock ledges and cover within a mile are prime for Rattlers and Copperheads @nd of course Cottonmouth near any creek or water. Not many get bit though.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 16, 2019)

SH420


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 16, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> What do they do, eat them? I just knew there would be a bible quote at the end, and I wasn't disappointed...


I've heard snake isn't that bad, something I've always wanted to try.


----------



## lokie (Jun 16, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I've heard snake isn't that bad, something I've always wanted to try.


I've eaten rattle snake fried.
More bone than meat and not a lot of flavor.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 16, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Station pressure 576.7 mmHg
> 400g flour (3.5C 1/2 cake 1/2 all purpose beached)
> 1 tsp baking soda
> 0.5 tsp salt
> ...


Your pressure reading tells me you're at about 7500 feet altitude

https://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/air-altitude-pressure-d_462.html


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 16, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> You are a wealth of knowledge bear had to google that one


A wealth of clattering irrelevancies, you mean


----------



## raratt (Jun 16, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> A wealth of clattering irrelevancies, you mean


I disagree, they are relevant, possibly obscure at times, however relevant to something...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 16, 2019)

lokie said:


> I've eaten rattle snake fried.
> More bone than meat and not a lot of flavor.


Same here, same conclusion; mine was grilled


----------



## lokie (Jun 16, 2019)

raratt said:


> I disagree, they are relevant, possibly obscure at times, however relevant to something...


Possibly a god in a past life even.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 16, 2019)

raratt said:


> But wait, there's more!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 16, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


>


Ha! I've never seen that one.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 16, 2019)

Finished the master bedroom bamboo flooring. Calling it a day. Will put in the trim work, threshold pieces and caulk everything tomorrow.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 16, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> What do they do, eat them? I just knew there would be a bible quote at the end, and I wasn't disappointed...


Yeah snake handlers and poison drinkers... smh


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 16, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Ha! I've never seen that one.


I was looking for the classic "BassOmatic", NBC apparently licensed all the old full SNL clips that used to be available on Youtube, onto their own site which won't play on RIU. It looks like they missed this one. All I could find of the Bassomatic were short ones.


----------



## raratt (Jun 16, 2019)

Damn, the wine barrel that our tree wisteria is in is failing. Great timing to have to transplant it with more heat coming.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 16, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Your pressure reading tells me you're at about 7500 feet altitude
> 
> https://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/air-altitude-pressure-d_462.html


I do not believe in sea level correction factors. Their use fails to encompass the breadth of the situation.

Rather I should say sea level equivalency.


----------



## ANC (Jun 16, 2019)

Did some trimjail, made it rain a bit and got some pizza.
Now I'm parking off with a pot of exodus cheese and a pack of smoking papers, and a bag of biltong.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 16, 2019)

guess my grandpa didn't want to go out today for fathers day cause i tried to take a smoke outside but i see him in the garden. got my dog banging on the damn gate barking up a storm cause she want to go outside and pee but can't let her out since her and my dads dog dont get along. they both try to play the alpha and of course my dog is like 10lbs only and his is at least 200. 

i gutted my last sunflower it bloomed and i brought in 3 of my dads reg plants that he bred with my blue widows into my tent im hoping they dont got no damn pests on um but knowing my luck there are. as long as i don't got to deal with thrips and aphids i'll be okay. pretty sure 2 of them are males but he doesn't want to believe me so imma veg them out longer. no way in hell im keeping males in with my fem seed. 

other then that not much going on for me today we already did fathers day on friday. i just got to finish this puzzle soon. i am so close to finishing i got 100 pieces or less ( more like 50 tbh ). work tomorrow. if im that bored today i plan to just go into the garden and start cleaning all the trash up.


----------



## raratt (Jun 16, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I do not believe in sea level correction factors. Their use fails to encompass the breadth of the situation.
> 
> Rather I should say sea level equivalency.


29.96 should be .97? lol.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 16, 2019)

I just chopped up my stems, roots, etc from my last harvest, some kitchen scraps, mixed in a 5 gallon bucket of slightly moldy fan leaves, a few small handfuls of dry amendments, a couple handfuls of old dirt, sand and finished ewc to restart the worm bin I just harvested. Then I filled the rest of the running worm bin with some kitchen scraps and leaves and topped them both with a layer of wet shredded egg crates and cardboard with some dirt and sand mixed in. It looks like I'll be getting something between 5-10 gallons a month of ewc. Perfect for top dressing mid flower, amending before a new cycle and a few tea applications. I thought I had lost a bunch of worms, but I was wayyyy wrong. I'm pretty sure they've at least doubled in population since I got them 5 months ago. So I harvested a few handfuls and threw them in the raised bed. I want to harvest some clover, chamomile, maybe some dandelion from around the yard and grab some outdoor compost and stick it all in there and I should end up with a really good no till, living soil. My first harvest out of this bed was probably my best to date, both in size and quality. It was also my easiest grow, mostly just water and I brewed a tea a half dozen times, and it's just getting cooking.  I dug out everything I had bought awhile back for a drip system and I'm gonna set it up just in case I end up having to go away for job training for a couple weeks. I'm still gonna have to get my buddy to top up the res and deal with some hydro plants if that happens. I'm actually stressing about the hydro plants, they're new strains and IDK their feeding needs and he's never cared for ANY plant, let alone big hydro plants, deep in flower, in the middle of summer. I gotta go clean up the area and see if I can figure out how to make res changes easier for him.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 16, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> guess my grandpa didn't want to go out today for fathers day cause i tried to take a smoke outside but i see him in the garden. got my dog banging on the damn gate barking up a storm cause she want to go outside and pee but can't let her out since her and my dads dog dont get along. they both try to play the alpha and of course my dog is like 10lbs only and his is at least 200.
> 
> i gutted my last sunflower it bloomed and i brought in 3 of my dads reg plants that he bred with my blue widows into my tent im hoping they dont got no damn pests on um but knowing my luck there are. as long as i don't got to deal with thrips and aphids i'll be okay. pretty sure 2 of them are males but he doesn't want to believe me so imma veg them out longer. no way in hell im keeping males in with my fem seed.
> 
> other then that not much going on for me today we already did fathers day on friday. i just got to finish this puzzle soon. i am so close to finishing i got 100 pieces or less ( more like 50 tbh ). work tomorrow. if im that bored today i plan to just go into the garden and start cleaning all the trash up.


I'd treat those plants and soil with something if you didn't look over them carefully. By the time you notice a problem, it's gonna be a bitch to deal with, especially if you're in flower.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 16, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Yeah, thats what I need, another tool......
> 
> But as you say wabi-sabi, working withnclay is fun and frustrating. My underlying objective with this series is durability and functionality. These first ones are a little rough still, but im more interisted in getting the kiln going.


Stopped being afraid of what could happen.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 16, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I'd treat those plants and soil with something if you didn't look over them carefully. By the time you notice a problem, it's gonna be a bitch to deal with, especially if you're in flower.


LOL hopefully russet mites and not the dreaded thrips or aphids


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 16, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I've heard snake isn't that bad, something I've always wanted to try.


It’s between chicken and crocodile


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 16, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> It’s between chicken and crocodile


how bout these, taste like chicken or bacon fat?


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 16, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> how bout these, taste like chicken or bacon fat?
> 
> View attachment 4350823


Nah they’re different but you wouldn’t complain about eating a grub if you didn’t look at it first, echidnas taste like lamb, emu eggs are gameish but emu meat ain’t bad also kangaroo is as tough as an old boot but if you cook it for 2 days it gets close to edible.
Camel milk/meat is awesome too.


----------



## ANC (Jun 16, 2019)

Mopane worms are a much-loved snack in Limpopo province.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 16, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I'd treat those plants and soil with something if you didn't look over them carefully. By the time you notice a problem, it's gonna be a bitch to deal with, especially if you're in flower.


yes honestly i should. i was just going to chance it tbh but i've dealt with so.. many pests in my first couple grows i know the headache mostly aphids. for some reason his plants don't get attacked much compared to my outdoor plants i think it's because he starves the shit out of his plants they typically lack nitrogen heavily turning yellow way before they even pre sex and eventually just shrivel up and die ( no major signs of pests/pest damage. ) 

i will likely treat it here in a bit though just to be on t he safe side. i didn't see any major issues on these plants one has some leaf miner damage the other has what i would consider thrip damage which is what concerns me the most. didn't see any aphids but i will be checking just in case.


----------



## raratt (Jun 16, 2019)

ANC said:


> Mopane worms are a much-loved snack in Limpopo province.


I hate when my opo is limp.


----------



## raratt (Jun 16, 2019)

For those in Ca. and Nv. FYI. Edit: Dollar General.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 16, 2019)

raratt said:


> For those in Ca. and Nv. FYI. Edit: Dollar General.


That crazy cheap here’s Aussie beer price


----------



## raratt (Jun 16, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> That crazy cheap here’s Aussie beer priceView attachment 4350892


Ouch, $44 US for the Bitter. When I was on Guam there was a beer from down under called Big Red (Roo on the label) a six pack kicked my ass. It became a clothing optional party the later it got.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 16, 2019)

raratt said:


> Ouch, $44 US for the Bitter. When I was on Guam there was a beer from down under called Big Red (Roo on the label) a six pack kicked my ass. It became a clothing optional party the later it got.


If you ever see a beer called coopers green pale ale do your self a favour and buy a few.
I’ve tried miller, bud and a few other American beers miller was a fav there’s another but I got so pissed up can’t remember what it was lol


----------



## raratt (Jun 16, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> If you ever see a beer called coopers green pale ale do your self a favour and buy a few.
> I’ve tried miller, bud and a few other American beers miller was a fav there’s another but I got so pissed up can’t remember what it was lol


There are some outstanding microbrewery's around. https://alaskanbeer.com/ This is from Juneau AK, love most of their stuff. https://northcoastbrewing.com/ This place has some good stuff also.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 16, 2019)

raratt said:


> There are some outstanding microbrewery's around. https://alaskanbeer.com/ This is from Juneau AK, love most of their stuff. https://northcoastbrewing.com/ This place has some good stuff also.


I've recently found a Sacramento brewer whose IPAs I really like. Track 7 "Panic" IPA and "Left Eye Right Eye" double IPA. Really nice pale malt and just the right level of hops.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 16, 2019)

lokie said:


> I've eaten rattle snake fried.
> More bone than meat and not a lot of flavor.


When I was 5 I was going fishing with my grandpa but we came across a diamond back instead so grandpa killed and cleaned it, cooked it just like he would have cooked the bream or bass.....in Crisco with a corn meal breading.

Down in Opp Al they have the rattle snake rodeo every year, snake prepared in a bunch of different ways, lots of people handling, and all kinds of stuff for sale.


----------



## raratt (Jun 16, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I've recently found a Sacramento brewer whose IPAs I really like. Track 7 "Panic" IPA and "Left Eye Right Eye" double IPA. Really nice pale malt and just the right level of hops.


I usually stay away from IPA's because most seem to be hopped to an extreme, I like a cleaner finish. Edit:


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 16, 2019)

I did it! Placed the last circle down!! I can’t believe it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 16, 2019)

And to top it all off my sister Loves it!! I’m so happy!!


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 16, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I've recently found a Sacramento brewer whose IPAs I really like. Track 7 "Panic" IPA and "Left Eye Right Eye" double IPA. Really nice pale malt and just the right level of hops.


I like a decent amount of hops in my beer. There’s a brew called “Fat Yak” it’s a select taste but nice not sure if you get it over there.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 16, 2019)

1680F
 


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> And to top it all off my sister Loves it!! I’m so happy!!


Congrats, that is fun I can only pretend to have artistic ability.


----------



## lokie (Jun 16, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> That crazy cheap here’s Aussie beer priceView attachment 4350892


So you like the expensive flavor?

I'm a cheap bastard. lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 16, 2019)

Played weddings/cocktail hours on Friday, Saturday, and just got home from one a few minutes ago. I am TIRED. Also sold a few ounces. Made about $1800 this weekend, not bad. My son called me a wished me a happy Father's Day, only the second time in 18 years that's ever happened. It caught me off guard, I loved it. He travels in between Cali and Houston, so I haven't seen him at all this year. Happy Father's Day, all you dads...


----------



## raratt (Jun 16, 2019)

Got a fathers day phone call from the grand kids on speaker, made my day.


----------



## lokie (Jun 16, 2019)

I got adopted today.

I came back from seeing my dad and this guy was relaxing on my patio lounge chair.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 16, 2019)

lokie said:


> So you like the expensive flavor?
> 
> I'm a cheap bastard. lol
> View attachment 4350966


That is horrible shit lol anything from SA is horrible the beer the people lol
This stuff is about as good but cheap as f sends shivers up my spine thinking about drinking it


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 16, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I did it! Placed the last circle down!! I can’t believe it.
> View attachment 4350929


Today is a good day to finish circles


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 16, 2019)

lokie said:


> I got adopted today.
> 
> I came back from seeing my dad and this guy was relaxing on my patio lounge chair.
> View attachment 4350979


He's a handsome guy and he looks well fed!


----------



## raratt (Jun 16, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Today is a good day to finish circlesView attachment 4350990


What is the round thingy sticking through the lentil?


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 16, 2019)

raratt said:


> What is the round thingy sticking through the lentil?


A scaffold plank


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 16, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> That is horrible shit lol *anything from SA is horrible the beer the people lol*
> This stuff is about as good but cheap as f sends shivers up my spine thinking about drinking it View attachment 4350981



Especially these two...


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 16, 2019)

was doing some car research not sure how i went to just browsing cars to finally deciding what i want to get. i was debating on getting a cheap ass old car at first something reliable wont break down so i was thinking of a civic then i was thinking if imma get a civic at that year like early 2000's or 90's even i might as well get into modding and since everyone here has a damn modded civic i try to be different. looked at my options and prices and decided to go with integra's problem with that is they are a lot harder to find here i only found about 3-4 all cheap but 1 has been slightly modded and not worth it, the other 2 are more recent models being 01's and one is a 95 but it's a sedan. not a bad thing but when you think of modding you don't think of sedans tbh. it's possible but im sure there is a good reason such as sedans are slightly heavier if your into racing. 

cost wise is about $4-6k that means i can buy a car this year and spend the rest of it on upgrades. would likely fix it up first make sure everything is working as intended then start to actually mod it. since i still have to save up and all that imma just wait it out and see what is available when i scrape up the cash. if i have to buy manual i'll buy manual given idk how to even drive manual but im sure my dad can teach me. then he can also teach me how to maintain my car as well which is why i want to get a beater as well.


----------



## raratt (Jun 16, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> A scaffold plank


I blew up the pic, it was the string spool I was talking about hanging down.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 16, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Today is a good day to finish circlesView attachment 4350990


What'cha using as a form.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 16, 2019)

lokie said:


> I got adopted today.
> 
> I came back from seeing my dad and this guy was relaxing on my patio lounge chair.
> View attachment 4350979


 
Looks delicious, but not much of a meal...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 16, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Looks delicious, but not much of a meal...


A bowl of soup at best.


----------



## raratt (Jun 16, 2019)

lokie said:


> I got adopted today.
> 
> I came back from seeing my dad and this guy was relaxing on my patio lounge chair.
> View attachment 4350979


Just don't smuggle it anywhere.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 16, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Especially these two...


Looks like the characters from the movie Chappie made a music video


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 16, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> was doing some car research not sure how i went to just browsing cars to finally deciding what i want to get. i was debating on getting a cheap ass old car at first something reliable wont break down so i was thinking of a civic then i was thinking if imma get a civic at that year like early 2000's or 90's even i might as well get into modding and since everyone here has a damn modded civic i try to be different. looked at my options and prices and decided to go with integra's problem with that is they are a lot harder to find here i only found about 3-4 all cheap but 1 has been slightly modded and not worth it, the other 2 are more recent models being 01's and one is a 95 but it's a sedan. not a bad thing but when you think of modding you don't think of sedans tbh. it's possible but im sure there is a good reason such as sedans are slightly heavier if your into racing.
> 
> cost wise is about $4-6k that means i can buy a car this year and spend the rest of it on upgrades. would likely fix it up first make sure everything is working as intended then start to actually mod it. since i still have to save up and all that imma just wait it out and see what is available when i scrape up the cash. if i have to buy manual i'll buy manual given idk how to even drive manual but im sure my dad can teach me. then he can also teach me how to maintain my car as well which is why i want to get a beater as well.


Fuck doing it up just drive it to work and get yourself a real project car later


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 16, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Fuck doing it up just drive it to work and get yourself a real project car later


Kids these days.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 16, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Fuck doing it up just drive it to work and get yourself a real project car later


This ^^^^


----------



## raratt (Jun 16, 2019)

They don't even have squirrels on Oahu...


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 16, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Fuck doing it up just drive it to work and get yourself a real project car later


well that is a real project car for me. i don't want barebones type shit cause idk anyone that knows how to do body work so i'd be paying someone just to do the body work for me. even if i bought it just to get to work i'd still need to invest money into maintenance at that point i might as well mod it if i plan to keep it for many years which i do. idk though i got a LONG time to think about it either way i at least can get a car sooner then later and will teach me something useful that i don't know anything about. if i want to mod it i can down the road if not can sell it and get something else. i just like how the integra's look all modded for something that isn't so classic and more around my era. civics are nice too but they are so popular that unless i was desperate i likely wouldn't get one. civics prolly the #1 modded cars here in Hawaii then probably subaru's

was looking at project cars like your talking about well given we thinking of the same thing but im sure insurance is expensive af on those cars due to weight. i seen a few but all mustangs and they not really project cars either they are more fully restored but not modded out the ass


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 16, 2019)

raratt said:


> They don't even have squirrels on Oahu...


we got them humuhumunukunukuahupua'a XD


----------



## raratt (Jun 16, 2019)

Those are assholes. Had one try to attack my dive mask.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 16, 2019)

raratt said:


> Those are assholes. Had one try to attack my dive mask.


they trigger fish thats why. i had one as a pet in my sw tank not the same sub species though but it was an asshole too ripped chunks out of my rock work luckily i can't legally keep corals otherwise that would of been an expensive ass mess. they are similar af to puffers though but more aggressive i believe


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 16, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> they trigger fish thats why. i had one as a pet in my sw tank not the same sub species though but it was an asshole too ripped chunks out of my rock work luckily i can't legally keep corals otherwise that would of been an expensive ass mess. they are similar af to puffers though but more aggressive i believe


How do they taste?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 16, 2019)

https://marvelouschef.com/how-to-cook-triggerfish/

*How To Cook Triggerfish In The Most Delicious Way: 3 Options You Can Try*


For something so small, triggerfish doesn’t limit in taste. It carries a clean white meat that tastes sweet when cooked, almost similar to crab meat. The fillets are usually thin and light, so they’re amazing in almost any standard fish recipe.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 16, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Looks delicious, but not much of a meal...


LOL Ortolan


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 16, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> they trigger fish thats why. i had one as a pet in my sw tank not the same sub species though but it was an asshole too ripped chunks out of my rock work luckily i can't legally keep corals otherwise that would of been an expensive ass mess. they are similar af to puffers though but more aggressive i believe


Why can’t you keep corals is there a lot of thieves causing environmental damage? I used to have a salt water tank was pretty hard work but fun. We had coral but I paid someone to design it due to my inexperience and the fact that I didn’t want to kill beautiful creatures. Lol


Lethidox said:


> well that is a real project car for me. i don't want barebones type shit cause idk anyone that knows how to do body work so i'd be paying someone just to do the body work for me. even if i bought it just to get to work i'd still need to invest money into maintenance at that point i might as well mod it if i plan to keep it for many years which i do. idk though i got a LONG time to think about it either way i at least can get a car sooner then later and will teach me something useful that i don't know anything about. if i want to mod it i can down the road if not can sell it and get something else. i just like how the integra's look all modded for something that isn't so classic and more around my era. civics are nice too but they are so popular that unless i was desperate i likely wouldn't get one. civics prolly the #1 modded cars here in Hawaii then probably subaru's
> 
> was looking at project cars like your talking about well given we thinking of the same thing but im sure insurance is expensive af on those cars due to weight. i seen a few but all mustangs and they not really project cars either they are more fully restored but not modded out the ass


If I was in your shoes I’d just get back on the road and stop side tracking with the modification stuff just more money down the drain but that’s just me bro.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 16, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> https://marvelouschef.com/how-to-cook-triggerfish/
> 
> *How To Cook Triggerfish In The Most Delicious Way: 3 Options You Can Try*
> 
> ...


We catch lots of trigger while bottom fishing in the gulf of Mexico. At the dock we usually fillet everything and bag it for travel but we cut the throats out and deep fry them for supper.... the throats are delicious but don't pack well because of the pec fins still being attached. As for as my favorite way to prepare the fillets , gilled after a 1/2 soak in some zesty Italian dressing.


----------



## raratt (Jun 16, 2019)

Bareback said:


> zesty Italian dressing.


The locals on Guam do that also, first time I saw it. They also do mayo with boonie peppers.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 16, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> How do they taste?


honestly idk most people here don't eat triggerfish but i know they are edible. i see unicorn fish at the fish market up the road from my house once in a while not sure if they are classified as triggerfish though. i would assume they taste good. 

most people here mainly eat ahi ( tuna ), mahimahi, and hamachi. locals typically branch out and eat manpachi ( squirrel fish ), and akule but idk what the actual name for akule is. akule is pretty fucking good though just fry it up with some salt and pepper eat with rice and pour some soy sauce with chili pepper/chili pepper water ( just red chili peppers soaked in water ) and some lemon juice. think it's thai chili peppers it's the small red ones grows on a tiny ass plant almost everyone in Hawaii has a plant at there home otherwise they sell the water in stores or the chili peppers.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 16, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Why can’t you keep corals is there a lot of thieves causing environmental damage? I used to have a salt water tank was pretty hard work but fun. We had coral but I paid someone to design it due to my inexperience and the fact that I didn’t want to kill beautiful creatures. Lol
> 
> If I was in your shoes I’d just get back on the road and stop side tracking with the modification stuff just more money down the drain but that’s just me bro.


when i researched it they claim it's due to "invasive species" or like "lost of habitat" type of shit like when people let animals go in the wild such as catfish or goldfish it can fuck up the ecosystem. ironically though we have coral issues in general due to climate changes and habitat loss and all that shit. this is why idk why they don't allow us to keep corals local to the state. this is the main reason why i decided to quit saltwater tanks. fish are cool but being in the hobby for 15+ years it only gets so fun keeping fish. zoa's are illegal as well but you can find some people that will ship them to Hawaii on aquarium websites like this site but for aquariums. inverts are also fairly hard to find in stores here only 1 store on Oahu sells inverts and the selection isn't good. that store is actually insanely priced as well i buy most of my salt water fish from there 1 fish goes for around $20-30 alone. 

as for the car yea i mean idgaf to mod it tbh it's not like i will race it but i want to at least.. fix it up so it looks new thus why i said i at least plan to do maintenance on it for sure and i will go from there. it's not like im dead set on modding it the most i want to do to the car if it's old like that outside of maintenance is redo the interior cause the interior is likely fucked for sure and then get a new paint job nothing special just a plain white one. main concern right now is to get my ass on the road again and in safe conditions. as much as i want a new car i think i won't be able to qualify for a loan due to how much income i make i might not be able to get qualified for a loan and no way in hell can i wait 2+ years just to afford a new car including regristration, safety check, insurance, etc.. 

either way you look at it though i still need to save up a good chunk won't be able to buy the car until maybe november/december given i should save up for insurance. by then hell the car i want right now probably won't be available so i'd end up looking at other cars. really doesn't bother me as long as it runs and likely wont have any major issues down the line i'd buy it if i can see myself driving it daily. it's like with women you need to have some sort of attraction to your lady right? plus integra's are kinda hard to find here at least the models i want so imma probably be looking at other cars. i have a friend from the sushi shop that has an integra hopefully it's from the 90's but idk if he is willing to part with it.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 16, 2019)

I spent $27000 on an engine to have the car stolen and insurance wouldn’t cover the mods. Should have spent it on cocaine and women. I learnt the hard way mate


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 16, 2019)

Finally transplanted these bagseeds. Should make a comeback. Roots got cooked by the sun hitting the solo cups. I have faith a few will pull through in the 3 gallon bags. Hope all of em. Sure could use the extra bud lol.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 17, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Should have spent it on cocaine and women.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 17, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> It’s between chicken and crocodile


I've had gator tail, I kinda figured it would be similar.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> The locals on Guam do that also, first time I saw it. They also do mayo with boonie peppers.


I use a little cayenne on most fish and the trimmings too. I like the flavor and the pink color. I will grill it in a aluminum foil boat to save some of the juices and serve over a bed of white rice or wild rice.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 17, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> was doing some car research not sure how i went to just browsing cars to finally deciding what i want to get. i was debating on getting a cheap ass old car at first something reliable wont break down so i was thinking of a civic then i was thinking if imma get a civic at that year like early 2000's or 90's even i might as well get into modding and since everyone here has a damn modded civic i try to be different. looked at my options and prices and decided to go with integra's problem with that is they are a lot harder to find here i only found about 3-4 all cheap but 1 has been slightly modded and not worth it, the other 2 are more recent models being 01's and one is a 95 but it's a sedan. not a bad thing but when you think of modding you don't think of sedans tbh. it's possible but im sure there is a good reason such as sedans are slightly heavier if your into racing.
> 
> cost wise is about $4-6k that means i can buy a car this year and spend the rest of it on upgrades. would likely fix it up first make sure everything is working as intended then start to actually mod it. since i still have to save up and all that imma just wait it out and see what is available when i scrape up the cash. if i have to buy manual i'll buy manual given idk how to even drive manual but im sure my dad can teach me. then he can also teach me how to maintain my car as well which is why i want to get a beater as well.


Buy a used 2003-2011 crown victoria police car. There usually dirt cheap, well maintained and they'll go a half million miles with basic maintenance. They're simple to work on, parts are cheap and they're fairly indestructible. They redesigned the chassis in 03 and they handle extremely well for a full size car. There are suspension upgrades available to make them handle even better and they accept most engine performance parts that fit mustangs. If you can find a Sport model, they have nice bucket seats an be a floor console/shifter I have one I've put all billet aluminum rear suspension, dual exhaust and a cold air intake and it'll out maneuver mustangs in the twisties, but they take me in the straights. Once I get the turbo on there, they won't know WTF just happened. 






*not my car


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2019)

Went and watched the dragon boat races on the island yesterday. We couldn't really see much from our spot, I didn't care, I was only there for the funnel cake. Roads are all closed all around my place for a parade this morning so I'm staying in and avoiding the craziness.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 17, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Buy a used 2003-2011 crown victoria police car. There usually dirt cheap, well maintained and they'll go a half million miles with basic maintenance. They're simple to work on, parts are cheap and they're fairly indestructible. They redesigned the chassis in 03 and they handle extremely well for a full size car. There are suspension upgrades available to make them handle even better and they accept most engine performance parts that fit mustangs. If you can find a Sport model, they have nice bucket seats an be a floor console/shifter I have one I've put all billet aluminum rear suspension, dual exhaust and a cold air intake and it'll out maneuver mustangs in the twisties, but they take me in the straights. Once I get the turbo on there, they won't know WTF just happened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you keep the spotlight?


----------



## raratt (Jun 17, 2019)

Mornin. Gonna warm up again but it is June so... I think my goal today is to deadhead as many roses as I can. Looks like I got the sprinkler timer set correctly, the grass is getting watered with no intervention. The dog is getting her share because she is attacking the sprinklers, she isn't afraid of getting wet at least.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> Mornin. Gonna warm up again but it is June so... I think my goal today is to deadhead as many roses as I can. Looks like I got the sprinkler timer set correctly, the grass is getting watered with no intervention. The dog is getting her share because she is attacking the sprinklers, she isn't afraid of getting wet at least.


Do you have a problem with black spot where you live? I started early on spraying, so maybe I got ahead of it this year.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> Mornin. Gonna warm up again but it is June so... I think my goal today is to deadhead as many roses as I can. Looks like I got the sprinkler timer set correctly, the grass is getting watered with no intervention. The dog is getting her share because she is attacking the sprinklers, she isn't afraid of getting wet at least.


For once I'm not jealous of your weather.


----------



## raratt (Jun 17, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Do you have a problem with black spot where you live? I started early on spraying, so maybe I got ahead of it this year.
> 
> View attachment 4351154


All the time, my roses are naked right now because of it, I'm behind the power curve again, go figure. I'll get them sprayed after I get them all deadheaded, and I use the Bayer systemic fertilizer and pest control to feed them. I'm thinking about changing my drip sprinklers to 1/4 inch soaker hose so they will get more water.


----------



## raratt (Jun 17, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> For once I'm not jealous of your weather.


At least it is a "dry heat" lol. If our humidity goes above 30% during the day it is uncommon, it does happen sometimes though. Not like in the Midwest or south where the temp and humidity compete with each other for dominance.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> All the time, my roses are naked right now because of it, I'm behind the power curve again, go figure. I'll get them sprayed after I get them all deadheaded, and I use the Bayer systemic fertilizer and pest control to feed them. I'm thinking about changing my drip sprinklers to 1/4 inch soaker hose so they will get more water.


I found the only thing that works for me is a variety of alternating fungicides. Last 2 years it's worked pretty good if I start early enough with the spraying. I know some of these will damage leaves in high temps though.

Mancozeb Flowable Fungicide - contact
27.15% Copper diammonia diacetate complex - contact
Chlorothalonil 29.6% Concentrate - contact
Captan Wettable Powder 50% - contact
Propiconazole 1.55 % - systemic
Tebuconazole - systemic
Spectracide Immunox (Myclobutanil) - systemic


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 17, 2019)

Morning folks, hope everyone had a good father's day......

Coffee is up and hot, currently sitting on the porch watching it rain with one of my dogs, she doesn't like it when it thunders, guess most dogs don't.....it's all good...

Spent the weekend mostly mowing and weedeating around the house and the shop, after that it was a big plung in the pool to cool the ol body off, course i did it with all my clothes on too.....wife later came out brought me a cold beer and my pipe nice a full how i like it....and a big towel...lol....


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 17, 2019)

Finished the molding, caulking and transition pieces of the bamboo flooring in the master bedroom. All that's left is measuring and cutting the walk-in closet door and mounting it but not doing that until I get the bed back together. Gotta wait on the wife to get home to move back in and then move my daughter out of her room to get started on it.

And no making fun of my daughter's radio...or the fact I stole it. It's got the latest Stone Temple Pilots CD in it, so it's all good.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 17, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Do you have a problem with black spot where you live? I started early on spraying, so maybe I got ahead of it this year.
> 
> View attachment 4351154


I usually get black spot on my roses but not this year -- too dry.
In fact, my favorite pink rose has ever looked better!

I should get a pic...
-- edit --
 
Looks like I need to trim dead heads...


----------



## raratt (Jun 17, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> I found the only thing that works for me is a variety of alternating fungicides. Last 2 years it's worked pretty good if I start early enough with the spraying. I know some of these will damage leaves in high temps though.
> 
> Mancozeb Flowable Fungicide - contact
> 27.15% Copper diammonia diacetate complex - contact
> ...


I use Orthenex, it takes care of insects, powdery mildew and black spot, among other things. A couple times a year between blooms works fine.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 17, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I usually get black spot on my roses but not this year -- too dry.
> In fact, my favorite pink rose has ever looked better!
> 
> I should get a pic...


usually i get black spot on older growth with my roses, newer growth stay green.....


----------



## doublejj (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 17, 2019)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4351191


looking good @doublejj


----------



## Bareback (Jun 17, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Went and watched the dragon boat races on the island yesterday. We couldn't really see much from our spot, I didn't care, I was only there for the funnel cake. Roads are all closed all around my place for a parade this morning so I'm staying in and avoiding the craziness.


You had me at funnel cake...


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 17, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> usually i get black spot on older growth with my roses, newer growth stay green.....


Same here.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 17, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Did you keep the spotlight?


It never had one, it wasn't a cop car.


----------



## raratt (Jun 17, 2019)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4351191


A pringles can! Great for making a bong out of...lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> At least it is a "dry heat" lol. If our humidity goes above 30% during the day it is uncommon, it does happen sometimes though. Not like in the Midwest or south where the temp and humidity compete with each other for dominance.


Well maybe I'm a bit jealous. The mad heat and humidity usually hits here by August. The way way the weather has been going this year I wouldn't bet on it. At least I don't need a jacket when I go outside anymore.


----------



## raratt (Jun 17, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Well maybe I'm a bit jealous. The mad heat and humidity usually hits here by August. The way way the weather has been going this year I wouldn't bet on it. At least I don't need a jacket when I go outside anymore.


There are plenty of times I hide in the house in the afternoon so I can be in the AC, and I try to get my outdoor stuff done in the morning for just that reason. When it is cold you can always put more clothes on, when it is hot you can only take off so many before you get arrested.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2019)

Bareback said:


> You had me at funnel cake...


They're as big as your head at centreville... easily enough for two people.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> There are plenty of times I hide in the house in the afternoon so I can be in the AC, and I try to get my outdoor stuff done in the morning for just that reason. When it is cold you can always put more clothes on, when it is hot you can only take off so many before you get arrested.


My neighbor hates me for that. 

I'll be out at 6:30 in the morning on the weekend doing yard work and be done by 9 so I can get in before the heat hits.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> There are plenty of times I hide in the house in the afternoon so I can be in the AC, and I try to get my outdoor stuff done in the morning for just that reason. When it is cold you can always put more clothes on, when it is hot you can only take off so many before you get arrested.


Gimme a wide brim hat, a slushy drink and I'll take it. Summer is too short to waste any of it indoors.


----------



## raratt (Jun 17, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gimme a wide brim hat, a slushy drink and I'll take it. Summer is too short to waste any of it indoors.


Our summer is from May/June to Sep/Oct, sometimes longer. When I had my roof done I had them install insulated sheathing and white PVC on my patio cover. The radiant heat under it used to be unbearable, not so much anymore.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2019)

They're estimating that two million people are here to see the parade. Insane!

If they could all go home now that would be great. I'd like to go outside today.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> Our summer is from May/June to Sep/Oct, sometimes longer. When I had my roof done I had them install insulated sheathing and white PVC on my patio cover. The radiant heat under it used to be unbearable, not so much anymore.


that's similar to our summer. It's usually warm by the third week of May thru early October. We don't have any shade on our patio other than an umbrella and the patio has western exposure so evenings can be uncomfortable on sunny days. Wish we could do something like you've done. They won't allow us to make any changes to the exterior.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 17, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> They're estimating that two million people are here to see the parade. Insane!
> 
> If they could all go home now that would be great. I'd like to go outside today.
> 
> View attachment 4351224 View attachment 4351225 View attachment 4351226


What's the occasion?


----------



## ANC (Jun 17, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> easily enough for two people.


That's a fucking desert platter.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 17, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> What's the occasion?


NBA Champions. (Basketball)

It's the first time in history that any American professional sport was won by a team based in another country. The Toronto Raptors beat the Golden State Warriors (based in San Francisco, California) for the title.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2019)

ANC said:


> That's a fucking desert platter.


No wonder we're all fat lol.



WeedFreak78 said:


> What's the occasion?





TacoMac said:


> NBA Champions. (Basketball)
> 
> It's the first time in history that any American professional sport was won by a team based in another country. The Toronto Raptors beat the Golden State Warriors (based in San Francisco, California) for the title.


It's weird here. So many people I know who never watch sports are suddenly "fans" and taking the day off work to see the parade. I don't get it.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 17, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> No wonder we're all fat lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Goddamn, girl. That's your best avi yet. Stunning. I love the variety of your rotating avis. Keep up the good work...



 

For posterity


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> Our summer is from May/June to Sep/Oct, sometimes longer. When I had my roof done I had them install insulated sheathing and white PVC on my patio cover. The radiant heat under it used to be unbearable, not so much anymore.


Supposed to be 103 here tomorrow then back down to mid 80’s next week 
Pretty sure i lost a couple pounds sweating my ass off today. I’m driving around doing dump loads and picking up materials tomorrow lol.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 17, 2019)

Gonna sink these next week in the ground. Gonna dig(backhoe)1.5 yard holes.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 17, 2019)

Did my run and then cut the front and backyard. Trimmed a couple of the hedges in front. Then it hit like 97degrees so I had to get my ass inside. Lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> Mornin. Gonna warm up again but it is June so... I think my goal today is to deadhead as many roses as I can. Looks like I got the sprinkler timer set correctly, the grass is getting watered with no intervention. The dog is getting her share because she is attacking the sprinklers, she isn't afraid of getting wet at least.



Does she make the Sound?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 17, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> They're as big as your head at centreville... easily enough for two people.
> 
> View attachment 4351208


I gotta stop reading stuff like "easily enough head for two people".


----------



## too larry (Jun 17, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> A wealth of clattering irrelevancies, you mean


My wife says I'm full of useless information. But you never know, it might come in handy one of these days.


----------



## too larry (Jun 17, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I was looking for the classic "BassOmatic", NBC apparently licensed all the old full SNL clips that used to be available on Youtube, onto their own site which won't play on RIU. It looks like they missed this one. All I could find of the Bassomatic were short ones.


I run into that with sports clips for my "how 'bout them Noles" thread. I would never advise anyone to look for workarounds. But if you were to paste the address into the comment box as is, not going through the media thingie, it might just work.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 17, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Gonna sink these next week in the ground. Gonna dig(backhoe)1.5 yard holes.
> View attachment 4351305


Are you throwing away your hugo blocks for tonka toys?


----------



## too larry (Jun 17, 2019)

I was off yesterday. Event was scheduled, but no deposit paid, so I didn't come in to work. The wife and did a quick trip to town and had lunch. {I was out of soybeans, and can't breakfast without them} Nap in the afternoon.

Stayed at the pond camp last night. The moon got under the tarp about 0330 and woke me up. I did get back to sleep, but rolled out at 0530 and was home by 0600. Did some light chainsawing and brush piling, picked over the garden, had lunch, napped in the afternoon, and now I'm at work. I have a pretty big event tonight for a Monday night. BBQ is being served. I hope they read the fine print. The part about having to feed the office staff.


----------



## too larry (Jun 17, 2019)

Hope my customers realize the Noles are playing, and think twice before bothering me.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 17, 2019)

Got a lil bit of some Golden 99 compost, some veggies and herbs.


----------



## raratt (Jun 17, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Gonna sink these next week in the ground. Gonna dig(backhoe)1.5 yard holes.
> View attachment 4351305


You hitting much rock? That area of the foothills is notorious for big shallow rocks.


----------



## raratt (Jun 17, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Does she make the Sound?


Not so much, but she can jump straight up about 4 feet to try to bite a hose stream, she needs to work on the landings though.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2019)

And that's why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> You hitting much rock? That area of the foothills is notorious for big shallow rocks.


Oh jesus fucking christ bro. Can’t use an auger here.
This and a breaker bar helps, which is why the holes are a little wider than i like.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 17, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Are you throwing away your hugo blocks for tonka toys?


Lol.

I haven’t done much “hydro” in a minute even before the fire. I’ve been in 10gal pots of soil(treated as dirt) for a minute. 4-10gal pots per 4x4 area.

Honestly though, i’ve had allot of fun growing big ass trees outdoor too over the years, but when prices dropped so low i got out. I need the money now. My shop is still a few months from being online


----------



## raratt (Jun 17, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh jesus fucking christ bro. Can’t use an auger here.
> This and a breaker bar helps, which is why the holes are a little wider than i like.
> View attachment 4351357


I figured, the chain link fence installers out on base charged double because it took at least twice the time to dig the post holes.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> I figured, the chain link fence installers out on base charged double because it took at least twice the time to dig the post holes.


Remember when i told you i had to demo the old septic tank out? I bought a new one as soon as i could but it took a month until the old hole was dry lol. All that fucking rain we kept getting and pretty much solid rock, or whatever you call the shit up here.

You run into decomposing granite, that’s the easy shit, there’s the green country rock and also regular granite not quite decomposed but does fracture with enough force.

Only about 1.5’ of topsoil


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I gotta stop reading stuff like "easily enough head for two people".


Head for one is just plain selfish.


----------



## raratt (Jun 17, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Head for one is just plain selfish.


69 all the time...lol


----------



## lokie (Jun 17, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m wearing my second to last clean shirt right now. Don’t laugh, i’ve been camping out now for more than 7 months. Seriously though, i do have a shirt a little cleaner. I’ll put that on when I go to town next.
> View attachment 4351366


It's a Carhartt. It should last a week at least.


----------



## raratt (Jun 17, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m wearing my second to last clean shirt right now. Don’t laugh, i’ve been camping out now for more than 7 months. Seriously though, i do have a shirt a little cleaner. I’ll put that on when I go to town next.
> View attachment 4351366


I have the same stain on my t shirts, it is usually lower above my belly for some reason.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 17, 2019)

lokie said:


> It's a Carhartt. It should last a week at least.


If they only made underwear


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> If they only made underwear


Can’t like that.

What happened to your photo?


----------



## raratt (Jun 17, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Remember when i told you i had to demo the old septic tank out? I bought a new one as soon as i could but it took a month until the old hole was dry lol. All that fucking rain we kept getting and pretty much solid rock, or whatever you call the shit up here.
> 
> You run into decomposing granite, that’s the easy shit, there’s the green country rock and also regular granite not quite decomposed but does fracture with enough force.
> 
> Only about 1.5’ of topsoil


I have a friend that put in a preman home up by Smartsville, he had to pay 4X the normal install on his septic because of all the rock. Had to have a sand "filter" system installed in order to get any drainage on the leech lines.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 17, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> What happened to your photo?


I post it again but i’ll yank my ugly ass right off of here again after a few more minutes lol.View attachment 4351396


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> I have a friend that put in a preman home up by Smartsville, he had to pay 4X the normal install on his septic because of all the rock. Had to have a sand "filter" system installed in order to get any drainage on the leech lines.


Only reason why i didn’t buy property down in your county is because every single property needs an engineered septic
That and the wells are deep. Totally blowing the budget.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I post it again but i’ll yank my ugly ass right off of here again after a few more minutes lol.View attachment 4351396


I only saw it as a little pic, when I logged on it was gone. You’re not ugly, I assumed you were much older.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 17, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I only saw it as a little pic, when I logged on it was gone. You’re not ugly, I assumed you were much older.


Why thank you. I am old and feel ugly though.
Grey hair and all. My daughter turns 25 next month, i’m 45


----------



## too larry (Jun 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> I have a friend that put in a preman home up by Smartsville, he had to pay 4X the normal install on his septic because of all the rock. Had to have a sand "filter" system installed in order to get any drainage on the leech lines.


It's hard digging holes here too. The sand keeps falling back in the hole. lol


----------



## raratt (Jun 17, 2019)

too larry said:


> It's hard digging holes here too. The sand keeps falling back in the hole. lol


My "soil" is clay, I use a garden weasel and soak the dirt in order to dig post holes. There is a pipe manufacturing place not far away that uses this soil to make the pipes.


----------



## raratt (Jun 17, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Why thank you. I am old and feel ugly though.
> Grey hair and all. My daughter turns 25 next month, i’m 45


I have a 9 year old granddaughter, that will make you feel old, although I am anyway.


----------



## too larry (Jun 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> My "soil" is clay, I use a garden weasel and soak the dirt in order to dig post holes. There is a pipe manufacturing place not far away that uses this soil to make the pipes.


We have some clay in the back field. When we used to row crop, the plows would always ride up when you got to the clay. I'm right at a mile away, and have beach sand.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 17, 2019)

Yo Yo Ma, the world's greatest cellist, is gifting our city with free concert this Thursday. He is playing all six Bach unaccompanied cello suites in one sitting. That's over 2 hours of sublime bliss. I'm so hyped, I've convinced several friends to take the day off and join me. The concert will be at the beautiful Pritzker Pavilion at Millennium Park -








It starts at 6pm, but you've got to be there by a least 4pm if you want any square footage of valuable lawn real estate. I'm going to get there early at about 2pm with a couple of blankets. lawn chairs, and a cooler. I should get right up front that early. I'll just people watch and read my book until friends get there. This will be something to remember, thank you, Mr. Ma...

















If you can't make it and would still like to listen to him play all six suites, here you go. You're welcome...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I gotta stop reading stuff like "easily enough head for two people".


Pump sizing?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I spent $27000 on an engine to have the car stolen and insurance wouldn’t cover the mods. Should have spent it on *cocaine and women*. I learnt the hard way mate


If you have to throw money away that's the hole to pitch it in!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> *Yo Yo Ma, the world's greatest cellist, is gifting our city with free concert this Thursday*. He is playing all six Bach unaccompanied cello suites in one sitting. That's over 2 hours of sublime bliss. I'm so hyped, I've convinced several friends to take the day off and join me. The concert will be at the beautiful Pritzker Pavilion at Millennium Park -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At this moment I hate you


----------



## raratt (Jun 17, 2019)

I saw this one music evening on YouTube, Styx with the Contemporary Youth Orchestra. I'm sure the kids got massive street cred after doing this, "Yeah, I got a gig with Styx this weekend" They looked like they were having a great time. Check out the girl at 4:35 checking out Tommy Shaw's ass. She didn't need to read the music because I bet she memorized her part.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 17, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> At this moment I hate you


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> I saw this one music evening on YouTube, Styx with the Contemporary Youth Orchestra. I'm sure the kids got massive street cred after doing this, "Yeah, I got a gig with Styx this weekend" They looked like they were having a great time. Check out the girl at 4:35 checking out Tommy Shaw's ass. She didn't need to read the music because I bet she memorized her part.







I know one of the percussion line LOL and yeah he was hot stuff for that.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


>


If you were to email me a mp3 snippet of you playing or this concert, I might try to forgive you!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 17, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Pump sizing?


Static head is not as much fun


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Static head is not as much fun


Kinetic is where it lives


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 17, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Kinetic is where it lives


That has ... potential


----------



## raratt (Jun 17, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Static head is not as much fun


Uses less space.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> That has ... potential


No, KINETIC!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> Uses less space.


 I used to worry about headspace when I handloaded

~how's that for a mixed metaphor~


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> Uses less space.


Pump head, much?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I used to worry about headspace when I handloaded
> 
> ~how's that for a mixed metaphor~


Shame on you!


----------



## raratt (Jun 17, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Pump head, much?


It's an uphill battle.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 17, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Shame on you!


 Somehow I overcame my adversity.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Somehow I overcame my adversity.


Proof of Intelligent Design is still pissing you off eh?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 17, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Proof of Intelligent Design is still pissing you off eh?


It's Malicious Intelligent Design that gets my goat.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> It's Malicious Intelligent Design that gets my goat.


Leave that to you to personalize it.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 17, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Yo Yo Ma, the world's greatest cellist, is gifting our city with free concert this Thursday. He is playing all six Bach unaccompanied cello suites in one sitting. That's over 2 hours of sublime bliss. I'm so hyped, I've convinced several friends to take the day off and join me. The concert will be at the beautiful Pritzker Pavilion at Millennium Park -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 17, 2019)

doublejj said:


>



I like those guys, Pinny turned me on to them a few years back. They rock...


----------



## doublejj (Jun 17, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I like those guys, Pinny turned me on to them a few years back. They rock...


----------



## raratt (Jun 17, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I like those guys, Pinny turned me on to them a few years back. They rock...


Apocalyptica? Edit, just looked them up, similar but different.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 17, 2019)

been a long.. ass day wasn't expecting this but my crazy ass coworker got more crazy this morning. we were just asking her some basic questions small talk well not me but my friend was and then she brings up the conversation from 20 minutes ago and our coworker doesn't even remember it. all we said was " do you remember when you said; what happens when i bring stuff from home to work and it gets stolen, matter of fact my fan i brought from home is missing now" and she doesn't remember and keeps going on about how she doesn't remember talking about a fan and we try to explain that she didn't bring it up but the theft part and then she just keeps going on and on about saying how she doesn't remember talking about a fan and were like wtf.. and to just let it go since she doesn't understand. 

then maybe another 20minutes later she picks up the phone and calls someone and we think she is calling out boss cause that is what she does and she calls 911 telling them "i don't remember what my coworkers told me" and im like tf.. well they send a ambulance over just to make sure she is okay and she tells them she doesn't want to go to the hospital cause she has work to do. were just like why tf did you call 911 then? could of just asked my friend to take you to the hospital get checked out. my boss comes in late and he asks what happened to her and then he says "she getting crazier huh?" 

sadly though it doesn't really end well. she ended up getting admitted and they said they found something on the mri. kind of makes sense afterwards now since my friend tells me she had a stroke before and also she doesn't drink any water at all. all she drinks is rockstar energy drinks and coffee and she never eats at work or at home she said. im just like jfc how is she still alive!? i know she doesn't want to go to the hospital as well she's not cheap but i guess she struggles financially thus why she doesn't want to pay for the bills despite she has insurance. i also assume that is where most of her money goes. paying the bills that is or retirement. hopefully she is okay it's nothing serious i don't wish that on her and i honestly don't want to see her go mentality go as well. i've seen my fair share of people losing there minds due to medical issues like my mom and grandparents talking nonsense and struggling to stay alive it's not a good feeling. 

gonna be a long week for us though only 2 workers but aye as long as she gets well it's worth the struggle. i know she always worries about us at work and never takes a break despite we constantly tell her to sit her ass down and relax. if i had to guess i would say she has a tumor


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> Apocalyptica? Edit, just looked them up, similar but different.


Those guys are talented, more so than 2cellos. They have great arrangements, a la Vitamin String Quartet...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> been a long.. ass day wasn't expecting this but my crazy ass coworker got more crazy this morning. we were just asking her some basic questions small talk well not me but my friend was and then she brings up the conversation from 20 minutes ago and our coworker doesn't even remember it. all we said was " do you remember when you said; what happens when i bring stuff from home to work and it gets stolen, matter of fact my fan i brought from home is missing now" and she doesn't remember and keeps going on about how she doesn't remember talking about a fan and we try to explain that she didn't bring it up but the theft part and then she just keeps going on and on about saying how she doesn't remember talking about a fan and were like wtf.. and to just let it go since she doesn't understand.
> 
> then maybe another 20minutes later she picks up the phone and calls someone and we think she is calling out boss cause that is what she does and she calls 911 telling them "i don't remember what my coworkers told me" and im like tf.. well they send a ambulance over just to make sure she is okay and she tells them she doesn't want to go to the hospital cause she has work to do. were just like why tf did you call 911 then? could of just asked my friend to take you to the hospital get checked out. my boss comes in late and he asks what happened to her and then he says "she getting crazier huh?"
> 
> ...


OK, DUDE, you need better drugs


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 17, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> been a long.. ass day wasn't expecting this but my crazy ass coworker got more crazy this morning. we were just asking her some basic questions small talk well not me but my friend was and then she brings up the conversation from 20 minutes ago and our coworker doesn't even remember it. all we said was " do you remember when you said; what happens when i bring stuff from home to work and it gets stolen, matter of fact my fan i brought from home is missing now" and she doesn't remember and keeps going on about how she doesn't remember talking about a fan and we try to explain that she didn't bring it up but the theft part and then she just keeps going on and on about saying how she doesn't remember talking about a fan and were like wtf.. and to just let it go since she doesn't understand.
> 
> then maybe another 20minutes later she picks up the phone and calls someone and we think she is calling out boss cause that is what she does and she calls 911 telling them "i don't remember what my coworkers told me" and im like tf.. well they send a ambulance over just to make sure she is okay and she tells them she doesn't want to go to the hospital cause she has work to do. were just like why tf did you call 911 then? could of just asked my friend to take you to the hospital get checked out. my boss comes in late and he asks what happened to her and then he says "she getting crazier huh?"
> 
> ...


Maybe she has Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease or Kuru


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 17, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Buy a used 2003-2011 crown victoria police car. There usually dirt cheap, well maintained and they'll go a half million miles with basic maintenance. They're simple to work on, parts are cheap and they're fairly indestructible. They redesigned the chassis in 03 and they handle extremely well for a full size car. There are suspension upgrades available to make them handle even better and they accept most engine performance parts that fit mustangs. If you can find a Sport model, they have nice bucket seats an be a floor console/shifter I have one I've put all billet aluminum rear suspension, dual exhaust and a cold air intake and it'll out maneuver mustangs in the twisties, but they take me in the straights. Once I get the turbo on there, they won't know WTF just happened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea man those must be reliable because i see a shit load of people here that have them and they are all old cop cars too cause i can see the little bars they put in the front i guess to ram cars? i mean honestly it's ugly imo but im sure worth the buy. im still just shopping around so much things to take into consider when buying used like rust, leaks, etc.. my coworker drives a $600 car think it's an oldsmobile she said but it is the newer models not the classic ones. her car runs fairly good it's beat up badly though rust all over the hood and everything.

im just trying to buy a car before her breaks down cause once that happens i got no ride to work. im keeping my options open like i mean yea looks matter to me but at the same time price range needs to be good as well for the type of car and condition it is in. plus selection here as well. if anything around october is the earliest i can buy me a car at least. given something in decent condition yet old and still needs some work done is around $4-5k. the good thing is since i am saving up right now at least if i want something and it's not for sale i can wait longer and continue to save and if i see something like this car and consider buying it then yea i can just get it right then and there.

i would just ask my dad to loan me the money from the altima that got totaled but technically it is his money to begin with and i don't like "owing" people anything especially money. it's a good buffer for him/us as well in case we need it for bills. he still hasn't taken out any money from my moms bank account nor any money from her life insurance and they have apartments they rent out as well so they got income from that coming in as well. just a bunch of money floating around.

EDIT- DAMN SON! found a integra posted today coupe, decent looking condition in pics but boi is broke.. RIP. cheap af too $3.8k


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 17, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Maybe she has Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease or Kuru


idk man anything is possible tbh but i just hope she will be okay. she really is a nice lady just acts crazy outta no where kind of like someone that is bipolar i would assume. my coworker said she is 58 so she still is fairly young as well. my grandparents are in there mid/late 70's and there minds are okay.. not super sharp but it's not blown either. my grandma's is pretty bad but she remembers a lot of important things but the basics she is quick to forget.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 17, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> OK, DUDE, you need better drugs


----------



## raratt (Jun 17, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


>


I contemplated putting that up.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 18, 2019)

Up early, gotta get used to this shit again, and I wanted to clean up for my interview. Cut my hair, trimmed my mustache, edged my beard, shaved my dangly bits and showered. Clean cut and cool now. 2 eggs, ham, wheat toast, coffee, oj down the hatch. Normally I'd be packing a bowl right now but I'm gonna hold off till later, I gotta try and get used to not smoking during the day. My buddies say I should go to the interview high so that's my baseline normal to them, kinda makes sense, but not my style. If I think it's feasible to smoke there after I get the job, I'll wean into it. It's weird, in the past I'd be stressing about something like this, but my don't-give-a-fuck is going strong.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 18, 2019)

We're back to normal today... the craziness lasted into the evening so I was held hostage for the entire day. Transit is running normally, it's sunny and warm out, time to go out and play.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 18, 2019)

Whacked a Bodhi Wookie Hashplant at 64 days that on this day smells of Pine/Juniper and black pepper with some stringent solvent. Sticks like sticky bug trap. Average size and hard buds!

Discovered 2 Cellos!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 18, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> yea man those must be reliable because i see a shit load of people here that have them and they are all old cop cars too cause i can see the little bars they put in the front i guess to ram cars? i mean honestly it's ugly imo but im sure worth the buy. im still just shopping around so much things to take into consider when buying used like rust, leaks, etc.. my coworker drives a $600 car think it's an oldsmobile she said but it is the newer models not the classic ones. her car runs fairly good it's beat up badly though rust all over the hood and everything.
> 
> im just trying to buy a car before her breaks down cause once that happens i got no ride to work. im keeping my options open like i mean yea looks matter to me but at the same time price range needs to be good as well for the type of car and condition it is in. plus selection here as well. if anything around october is the earliest i can buy me a car at least. given something in decent condition yet old and still needs some work done is around $4-5k. the good thing is since i am saving up right now at least if i want something and it's not for sale i can wait longer and continue to save and if i see something like this car and consider buying it then yea i can just get it right then and there.
> 
> ...


What about a motorcycle, scooter, etc.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 18, 2019)

I have reached a new level of anger and frustration.

How can I make an informed healthcare decision if there is not a person on this planet who can tell me what it will cost.
It is apparently illegal for an insurance company to provide the billing codes your policy will cover, but if you call and provide them the code they can say yes or no, if it is covered or not - same fucking thing isnt it?

I have bailed out of standard western medicine because it has not worked for me. My primary care physician does not accept insurance, however they do provide services that are covered by my insurance at out of netork rates.

A lifetime of discomfort, I finally find relief and its like they are mad because the solutuon did not lie within their monopoly.

Many of you have either had a serious medical issue or event or work (have worked) within the industry. If anyone has a solution that has worked for them or knows of any tools a privateer can use please let me know.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jun 18, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I have reached a new level of anger and frustration.
> 
> How can I make an informed healthcare decision if there is not a person on this planet who can tell me what it will cost.
> It is apparently illegal for an insurance company to provide the billing codes your policy will cover, but if you call and provide them the code they can say yes or no, if it is covered or not - same fucking thing isnt it?
> ...


The bureaucracy has driven me crazy the last two years. The current system is so e’ffed. But maybe I’m just jaded being a PCA for a relative and paying off 5k in hospital debt.


----------



## raratt (Jun 18, 2019)

Mornin. Had to close up the house already and the AC is running. Gonna be a warm one. Need to check my sprinkler timer again, it only ran 2 of 4 zones on auto, but I could run them manually, strike 2. Set the clones out by my tomatoes so they will get more sun. I was contemplating putting a fly trap out by them to mask any smell. The trap smells like a dead animal but it would be far enough away from the house windows so I wouldn't have to smell it. I don't want to know what they put in those traps to make that smell.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 18, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Why thank you. I am old and feel ugly though.
> Grey hair and all. My daughter turns 25 next month, i’m 45


45 is the new 30. Aren't men with gray hair supposed to be distinguished?


----------



## raratt (Jun 18, 2019)

@tyler.durden Hey I found this and thought of you.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 18, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Up early, gotta get used to this shit again, and I wanted to clean up for my interview. Cut my hair, trimmed my mustache, edged my beard, *shaved my dangly bits* and showered. Clean cut and cool now. 2 eggs, ham, wheat toast, coffee, oj down the hatch. Normally I'd be packing a bowl right now but I'm gonna hold off till later, I gotta try and get used to not smoking during the day. My buddies say I should go to the interview high so that's my baseline normal to them, kinda makes sense, but not my style. If I think it's feasible to smoke there after I get the job, I'll wean into it. It's weird, in the past I'd be stressing about something like this, but my don't-give-a-fuck is going strong.


How are you expecting the interview to hinge on your having well-groomed genitalia?


----------



## raratt (Jun 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> How are you expecting the interview to hinge on your having well-groomed genitalia?


Shaved dangly bits and two eggs, there is a joke there somewhere. Matching the hatch?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> Shaved dangly bits and two eggs, there is a joke there somewhere. Matching the hatch?


dude shoulda bleached his hatch for the full monkey


----------



## Bareback (Jun 18, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> yea man those must be reliable because i see a shit load of people here that have them and they are all old cop cars too cause i can see the little bars they put in the front i guess to ram cars? i mean honestly it's ugly imo but im sure worth the buy. im still just shopping around so much things to take into consider when buying used like rust, leaks, etc.. my coworker drives a $600 car think it's an oldsmobile she said but it is the newer models not the classic ones. her car runs fairly good it's beat up badly though rust all over the hood and everything.
> 
> im just trying to buy a car before her breaks down cause once that happens i got no ride to work. im keeping my options open like i mean yea looks matter to me but at the same time price range needs to be good as well for the type of car and condition it is in. plus selection here as well. if anything around october is the earliest i can buy me a car at least. given something in decent condition yet old and still needs some work done is around $4-5k. the good thing is since i am saving up right now at least if i want something and it's not for sale i can wait longer and continue to save and if i see something like this car and consider buying it then yea i can just get it right then and there.
> 
> ...


Check out govdeals.com search your area code , it's a auction site and some cars sell as low as 1$ but you probably want to go check out anything you actually want to buy, keep in mind that if it's less than twenty years old and has a computer, if it's been sitting for a month or two the battery will be dead and it's a real good idea to take a jump box with you. I've bought several vehicles off their site.... buyer beware.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 18, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> yea man those must be reliable because i see a shit load of people here that have them and they are all old cop cars too cause i can see the little bars they put in the front i guess to ram cars? i mean honestly it's ugly imo but im sure worth the buy. im still just shopping around so much things to take into consider when buying used like rust, leaks, etc.. my coworker drives a $600 car think it's an oldsmobile she said but it is the newer models not the classic ones. her car runs fairly good it's beat up badly though rust all over the hood and everything.
> 
> im just trying to buy a car before her breaks down cause once that happens i got no ride to work. im keeping my options open like i mean yea looks matter to me but at the same time price range needs to be good as well for the type of car and condition it is in. plus selection here as well. if anything around october is the earliest i can buy me a car at least. given something in decent condition yet old and still needs some work done is around $4-5k. the good thing is since i am saving up right now at least if i want something and it's not for sale i can wait longer and continue to save and if i see something like this car and consider buying it then yea i can just get it right then and there.
> 
> ...


The reinforced front bumper on police cars is so they can bump or push a car out of the road without the airbag going off.....


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 18, 2019)

@Lethidox


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 18, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I have reached a new level of anger and frustration. How can I make an informed healthcare decision if there is not a person on this planet who can tell me what it will cost. It is apparently illegal for an insurance company to provide the billing codes your policy will cover, but if you call and provide them the code they can say yes or no, if it is covered or not - same fucking thing isnt it? I have bailed out of standard western medicine because it has not worked for me. My primary care physician does not accept insurance, however they do provide services that are covered by my insurance at out of netork rates. A lifetime of discomfort, I finally find relief and its like they are mad because the solutuon did not lie within their monopoly. Many of you have either had a serious medical issue or event or work (have worked) within the industry. If anyone has a solution that has worked for them or knows of any tools a privateer can use please let me know.


Would one of the medical billing code websites help? They xref the procedure to the code.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## ct26turbo (Jun 18, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> yea man those must be reliable because i see a shit load of people here that have them and they are all old cop cars too cause i can see the little bars they put in the front i guess to ram cars? i mean honestly it's ugly imo but im sure worth the buy. im still just shopping around so much things to take into consider when buying used like rust, leaks, etc.. my coworker drives a $600 car think it's an oldsmobile she said but it is the newer models not the classic ones. her car runs fairly good it's beat up badly though rust all over the hood and everything.
> 
> im just trying to buy a car before her breaks down cause once that happens i got no ride to work. im keeping my options open like i mean yea looks matter to me but at the same time price range needs to be good as well for the type of car and condition it is in. plus selection here as well. if anything around october is the earliest i can buy me a car at least. given something in decent condition yet old and still needs some work done is around $4-5k. the good thing is since i am saving up right now at least if i want something and it's not for sale i can wait longer and continue to save and if i see something like this car and consider buying it then yea i can just get it right then and there.
> 
> ...


Look for a civic or accord can be found for cheap n parts r cheap n plentiful. Just b careful cuz there all rather ez to steal if u dont take precautions.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 18, 2019)

ct26turbo said:


> Look for a civic or accord can be found for cheap n parts r cheap n plentiful. Just b careful cuz there all rather ez to steal if u dont take precautions.


Tesla will drive you home after a hard day.....


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 18, 2019)

Mid 90's lexus or toyota are cheap. Parts cheap. Easy to work on. Run like a champ.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> @Lethidox


We call that a hmong van where im from


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> How are you expecting the interview to hinge on your having well-groomed genitalia?


That was more for comfort, but ya never know...


----------



## doublejj (Jun 18, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> That was more for comfort, but ya never know...


That's what my old line sgt would say about digging foxholes....and don't forget the grenade sump...


----------



## ct26turbo (Jun 18, 2019)

Not from today but on fathers day six flags fiesta


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 18, 2019)

Back from the interview, shaved bits never came into play. What a weird experience. The other manufacturing type jobs I've interviewed for are usually a quick tour, then a hands on type test with the line boss to see if you can do the work and that's it. Since the line isn't up and running yet, this was WAY more professional, sitting down separately with 2 different managers and a HR rep here, then a phone interview with the line manager at the plant they're closing. And very little talk about the work, more about the companies culture and interpersonal skills and a bunch of bullshit hypothetical questions I had to BS my way through. That's the corporate crap I can't stand... The people here didn't even know basic answers to the questions I had about the assembly processes. I was talking about things I could see in the pics they had of the existing assembly line and they were dumbfounded. Then when I talk to the line boss in Chicago all he needed to hear was that I know what a bunch of different hand tools were called, that I've used pneumatic tools, and what really impressed him was that I own a torque wrench and an arbor press. He said I was the only person they've interviewed that he's confident in.... I'm wondering WTF kind of imbeciles are they interviewing or am I just under valuing my talents? I don't think anything I do is special, but I guess with less mechanical inclined people with every generation my value goes up. Maybe getting older ain't all that bad.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 18, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Back from the interview, shaved bits never came into play. What a weird experience. The other manufacturing type jobs I've interviewed for are usually a quick tour, then a hands on type test with the line boss to see if you can do the work and that's it. Since the line isn't up and running yet, this was WAY more professional, sitting down separately with 2 different managers and a HR rep here, then a phone interview with the line manager at the plant they're closing. And very little talk about the work, more about the companies culture and interpersonal skills and a bunch of bullshit hypothetical questions I had to BS my way through. That's the corporate crap I can't stand... The people here didn't even know basic answers to the questions I had about the assembly processes. I was talking about things I could see in the pics they had of the existing assembly line and they were dumbfounded. Then when I talk to the line boss in Chicago all he needed to hear was that I know what a bunch of different hand tools were called, that I've used pneumatic tools, and what really impressed him was that I own a torque wrench and an arbor press. He said I was the only person they've interviewed that he's confident in.... I'm wondering WTF kind of imbeciles are they interviewing or am I just under valuing my talents? I don't think anything I do is special, but I guess with less mechanical inclined people with every generation my value goes up. Maybe getting older ain't all that bad.


We live in a society of yokels with their unpressed arbors just flappin' in the breeze, offending right-minded women and children. I salute your pressed arbor, Sir.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2019)

I removed my kitchen sink.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 18, 2019)

Just got a flat fixed from the attack of a small nail. Love those tire pressure sensors.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I removed my kitchen sink.


I think I see where your going here......


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I think I know where your going here......


Spring BBQ?


----------



## doublejj (Jun 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Spring BBQ?


water conservation.....


----------



## doublejj (Jun 18, 2019)

maybe pull the toilet next.....


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 18, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> What about a motorcycle, scooter, etc.


I think we have come full circle


----------



## doublejj (Jun 18, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I think we have come full circle


I love my electric trike....


----------



## raratt (Jun 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I removed my kitchen sink.


Do you have the replacement already? If not you will walk to the non existent sink numerous times to try to use it. I would anyway.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 18, 2019)

.


WeedFreak78 said:


> I don't think anything I do is special, but I guess with less mechanical inclined people with every generation my value goes up. Maybe getting older ain't all that bad.


I'm not sure if it's the same in the US, here all the emphasis is on academics and competing to get into your preferred school. I wish I took a few shop classes in high school... I'd have to pay someone to remove my kitchen sink.


----------



## too larry (Jun 18, 2019)

The wife and I voted about 0800. It's a special election, and we were the 6th and 7th voter in our polling place. She looked online later, and there had been 35 voters in early afternoon. 

I ran into Panama mid morning to pick up Sister and my grand niece at the airport. Trip there and back was uneventful. Lunched when I got back, tried to nap, but rain woke me right after I got to sleep. 

Had to run by one of my banks to deal with non active accounts. I could have signed and mailed, but the bank manager is a friend, and I don't get in there to see her very often.

Had a very nice thunderstorm after I got to work. Hope it was doing it at home too. My wunderground site is less than 5 miles from the house, and they got over an inch.


----------



## lokie (Jun 18, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> .
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if it's the same in the US, here all the emphasis is on academics and competing to get into your preferred school. I wish I took a few shop classes in high school... I'd have to pay someone to remove my kitchen sink.


I'm pretty sure if you can find anus bleaching on youtube it wont be hard to find one to help fix ( enter what needs fixn here)


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 18, 2019)

doublejj said:


> maybe pull the toilet next.....
> View attachment 4351768


Whats up dude?
how much do you guys pay for the shitter?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 18, 2019)

lokie said:


> I'm pretty sure if you can find anus bleaching on youtube it wont be hard to find one to help fix ( enter what needs fixn here)


My election is broken


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 18, 2019)

lokie said:


> I'm pretty sure if you can find anus bleaching on youtube it wont be hard to find one to help fix ( enter what needs fixn here)


 are you snooping my browser history?


----------



## too larry (Jun 18, 2019)

lokie said:


> I'm pretty sure if you can find anus bleaching on youtube it wont be hard to find one to help fix ( enter what needs fixn here)


This saved my ass. In theory anyway. I've bought the belt, but haven't got around to putting it on.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2019)

doublejj said:


> maybe pull the toilet next.....
> View attachment 4351768


I am replacing my upstairs toilet and was gleeful it finally arrived. Turned out they'd shattered it in transit.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> Do you have the replacement already? If not you will walk to the non existent sink numerous times to try to use it. I would anyway.


Yup  It's a really nice stainless steel single tub, can't wait to get this finished.


----------



## lokie (Jun 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> My election is broken


Nope. not gonna google that one. 

I may have low scruples but I may have a few morals left.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yup  It's a really nice stainless steel single tub, can't wait to get this finished.


In my last kitchen I had the granite guys cut a new piece and carve it again for my under-mount. When they asked me if the first one will fly, i looked at him like:


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 18, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I love my electric trike....
> View attachment 4351769


My dad had a few Harley’s him and his mate converted into trikes. Pretty cool getting dropped off to school in one off them back in the day. I’m more like you I’ve looked at few myself. They built a bike track that runs into town, plus they’re drug testing drivers more and more. It’s not worth losing your licence because you smoked weed 18 hrs ago and you need milk lol. Your trike looks nice the ones that are over here look tacky as f. Still want a Harley trike too lol.


----------



## raratt (Jun 18, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Whats up dude?
> how much do you guys pay for the shitter?


My son in law works for United Site Services, need one? They supply them for the Oroville spillway rebuild.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> My son in law works for United Site Services, need one? They supply them for the Oroville spillway rebuild.


Looks like they out of Sac huh? Not sure if they would be the cheapest. There’s a couple few local ones up here. Maybe though. Lemme scope it out further. Thanks


----------



## raratt (Jun 18, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Looks like they out of Sac huh? Not sure if they would be the cheapest. There’s a couple few local ones up here. Maybe though. Lemme scope it out further. Thanks


I'll ask, I might get a family discount.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> My election is broken


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> .
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if it's the same in the US, here all the emphasis is on academics and competing to get into your preferred school. I wish I took a few shop classes in high school... I'd have to pay someone to remove my kitchen sink.


I was university prep. Although I was required to do one semester of home ec (sewing) and a year of typing. I loved typing so I took three years, smartest thing I did.


lokie said:


> I'm pretty sure if you can find anus bleaching on youtube it wont be hard to find one to help fix ( enter what needs fixn here)


Lokie's right, here's the video I used (same exact sink).


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I removed my kitchen sink.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 18, 2019)

lokie said:


> Nope. not gonna google that one.
> 
> I may have low scruples but I may have a few morals left.


I took one for the team. Just political crap.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I was university prep. Although I was required to do one semester of home ec (sewing) and a year of typing. I loved typing so I took three years, smartest thing I did.
> 
> Lokie's right, here's the video I used (same exact sink).


Gonna look good. Great way to replace that old under mount 
I’m most likely doing the farmhouse sink in my next house. Not sure if single or double bowl yet but got lots of time to figure it out.

And then color of cabinets.
It seems like the popular thing now is white, but i don’t know about that. Cool thing if you go with painted cabinets vs stained hardwood is they use paint grade wood so should be a little cheaper. I kind of like the colors going on in the pic i posted.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I was university prep. Although I was required to do one semester of home ec (sewing) and a year of typing. I loved typing so I took three years, smartest thing I did.
> 
> Lokie's right, here's the video I used (same exact sink).


I watched a video then got so far in over my head trying to run water lines through the ceiling between my grow area and laundry room. Had to bring dad in to bail me out and finish the job. He saw my plants... it was awkward for both of us.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Gonna look good. Great way to replace that old under mount
> I’m most likely doing the farmhouse sink in my next house. Not sure if single or double bowl yet but got lots of time to figure it out.
> View attachment 4351799
> And then color of cabinets.
> It seems like the popular thing now is white, but i don’t know about that. Cool thing if you go with painted cabinets vs stained hardwood is they use paint grade wood so should be a little cheaper. I kind of like the colors going on in the pic i posted.


Yeah I wanted a farmer's sink like @WeedFreak78 has. But that will have to await new cabinetry. I like the colors too! I currently have stained hardwood. I've thought about painting them when I know I need to pull the doors, strip and refinish or my dad will haunt me.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 18, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I watched a video then got so far in over my head trying to run water lines through the ceiling between my grow area and laundry room. Had to bring dad in to bail me out and finish the job. He saw my plants... it was awkward for both of us.


Lol.
My mom let me grow in my bedroom closet for a couple years whenever I wanted up until I was 18. I built this big ass wood growbox in the garage. That’s when it got awkward for the both of us and so I moved out. Lol. Good times....


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah I wanted a farmer's sink like @WeedFreak78 has. But that will have to await new cabinetry. I like the colors too! I currently have stained hardwood. I've thought about painting them when I know I need to pull the doors, strip and refinish or my dad will haunt me.


It just seems wrong to me to paint a perfectly good hardwood. I know i couldn’t do it. Well maybe if the cabinets were in super good shape but super outdated wood/color like golden oak? Maybe?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I watched a video then got so far in over my head trying to run water lines through the ceiling between my grow area and laundry room. Had to bring dad in to bail me out and finish the job. He saw my plants... it was awkward for both of us.


My dad was a carpenter and most of my family was in the trades. So I spent summers 'helping'. I think I was pretty lucky.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 18, 2019)

This Summer I want to pave part of the back yard, poured the slab this summer just gone and I want build an outdoor kitchen (out of the red bricks I’ve posted). I’d like to do a concrete sink something like this but with square edges the beveled edges are out of my league.


----------



## lokie (Jun 18, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I watched a video then got so far in over my head trying to run water lines through the ceiling between my grow area and laundry room. Had to bring dad in to bail me out and finish the job. He saw my plants... it was awkward for both of us.


So how did that go? Did you try to warn him first? so many questions.

Hey dad, meet my new room mates?






or did you go hard line on him


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 18, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> This Summer I want to pave part of the back yard, poured the slab this summer just gone and I want build an outdoor kitchen (out of the red bricks I’ve posted). I’d like to do a concrete sink something like this but with square edges the beveled edges are out of my league.View attachment 4351805


Yeah that’s fucking badass too.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> It just seems wrong to me to paint a perfectly good hardwood. I know i couldn’t do it. Well maybe if the cabinets were in super good shape but super outdated wood/color like golden oak? Maybe?


The hardwood faces are nice, but desperately in need of refinishing. Unfortunately they used pressed board in some places so really they need to go. At least I got to use my Unisaw and Incra fence (I love that fence more than my husband -- don't tell him), when I had to remove all the press board and replace it with plywood. So my kitchen needs gutted.

Edited to add: I would rather build new carcasses than redo old construction. I actually had to use a sled to angle cut because it's a fuckin' parallelogram.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> This Summer I want to pave part of the back yard, poured the slab this summer just gone and I want build an outdoor kitchen (out of the red bricks I’ve posted). I’d like to do a concrete sink something like this but with square edges the beveled edges are out of my league.View attachment 4351805


Exactly my faucet LOL, is that yours?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 18, 2019)

I made some reubens today. They are off the chain!


----------



## lokie (Jun 18, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Lol.
> My mom let me grow in my bedroom closet for a couple years whenever I wanted up until I was 18. I built this big ass wood growbox in the garage. That’s when it got awkward for the both of us and so I moved out. Lol. Good times....


My fist grow was in the window sill of my bedroom.

They did not live long. Surely it was my inexperience. I did not know why until just a few years ago. 

The story came up in a family discussion and my mom revealed she salt watered them.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 18, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Lol.
> My mom let me grow in my bedroom closet for a couple years whenever I wanted up until I was 18. I built this big ass wood growbox in the garage. That’s when it got awkward for the both of us and so I moved out. Lol. Good times....


Ass wood is structurally excellent. They used to use it for buttstocks.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Exactly my faucet LOL, is that yours?


No just a picture my wife was like I want this


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 18, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> I made some reubens today. They are off the chain!
> View attachment 4351806


looks bomb


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2019)

My baby  god I love that saw. She's a 1970 Rockwell and I rebuilt her. She runs and cuts like buttah You can see the bit of left over plywood from my repair LOL.

PS I tried to get out of changing to my cross cut blade


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> I made some reubens today. They are off the chain!
> View attachment 4351806


I'd eat that


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Ass wood is structurally excellent. They used to use it for buttstocks.


Hehehe.

Actually it was right before I got in the trades, but I was always building shit. It was actually made out of 2x4’s and particle wood lol. It was like a giant phototron. Shitloads of fluorescents.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 18, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Hehehe.
> 
> Actually it was right before I got in the trades, but I was always building shit. It was actually made out of 2x4’s and particle wood lol. It was like a giant phototron. Shitloads of fluorescents.


Lol I remember the Phototron


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I'd eat that


This one might be better. I added more corned beef this time.
 
Phil’s here with me and we’ve been drinking. But I’m sure you guys already knew that.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> This one might be better. I added more corned beef this time.
> View attachment 4351814
> Phil’s here with me and we’ve been drinking. But I’m sure you guys already knew that.


I'd eat that one too.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 18, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> This one might be better. I added more corned beef this time.
> View attachment 4351814
> Phil’s here with me and we’ve been drinking. But I’m sure you guys already knew that.


That's why he's getting fat! 

Looks good!


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 18, 2019)

This what we have currently and she whinges about the sink all the time and faucet but she had to have a way overpriced stovetop. One of those induction cooktops.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 18, 2019)

I’ve soiled myself


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Ass wood is structurally excellent. They used to use it for buttstocks.


Ass wood works best with a butt joint


----------



## doublejj (Jun 18, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> I made some reubens today. They are off the chain!
> View attachment 4351806


time to call togo's.....brb


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 18, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Ass wood works best with a butt joint


some favor tongue&groove


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 18, 2019)

When a big ass building is getting close to finished, they wheel in these half-shitters and man do they get ripe easy. Otherwise you have to take a man-lift ride down to the ground and nothing would get done.
  
So anyways, on this one job, i knew my buddy was dropping a deuce so I came up to the other end and took a leak to talk some shit. Right after I finished up I looked and saw there was a female electrician up on a ladder watching the whole thing. Lol. I mean could totally probably see him wipe his ass.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 18, 2019)

doublejj said:


> time to call togo's.....brb


Hey, I’m so fat I’ve been thinking about this sandwich for 3 days. Seriously, I got all the ingredients about a week ago. But I had other shit going on. So when I had a chance I made the corned beef. Because that’s the star of the show. Then I was able to put it all together. I made my own Russian dressing too and it was killer.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 18, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Hey, I’m so fat I’ve been thinking about this sandwich for 3 days. Seriously, I got all the ingredients about a week ago. But I had other shit going on. So when I had a chance I made the corned beef. Because that’s the star of the show. Then I was able to put it all together. I made my own Russian dressing too and it was killer.


That looks sooooo good. and I have a corned beef brisket in the freezer......but I ain't got time for that now. Togo's will have to do....


----------



## raratt (Jun 18, 2019)

doublejj said:


> That looks sooooo good. and I have a corned beef brisket in the freezer......but I ain't got time for that now. Togo's will have to do....


I do also, been thinking about how to cook it on the grill instead of boiling it in the house and adding to the heat.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 18, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> .
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if it's the same in the US, here all the emphasis is on academics and competing to get into your preferred school. I wish I took a few shop classes in high school... I'd have to pay someone to remove my kitchen sink.


That's the way schools are here, for the most part. I went to a trade high school for machining, but even that was moving away from teaching the usual manual labor jobs(plumbing, electrical, welding, auto body, etc, etc) to more of an engineering prep school while I was there, and that was over 20 years ago. Between the fact the country outsources the majority of our manufacturing, combined with a wasteful consumer society that throws things out instead of getting them fixed, there's little perceived need for mechanical aptitude.

Removing the sink is easy, just need a big hammer. Everything after that kinda sucks.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> I do also, been thinking about how to cook it on the grill instead of boiling it in the house and adding to the heat.


We have one of those Insta-pot electric pressure cookers, does great corned beef in a short time and doesn't heat up the house.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 18, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Would one of the medical billing code websites help? They xref the procedure to the code.


I have used those but it does no resolve the underlying issues.

The insurance company claims they cannot legally give me a list of what codes are covered by my insurance plan and for what diagnoses. For instance a proceedure may be covered for one diagnoses but not another. There may be coding errors in your bills that you are fully unaware of but affect your out of pocket expenses.

I call bullshit on the legality thing because a few years back (afordable care act still) when I hit my out of pocket maximums and the insurance company was responsible for a larger portion of the bill, they assigned a nurse to me who was more than happy to advise me on what billing codes were covered by my plan. 

To evaluate if a purchase has value I must know what is included. I could with all respect, call the customer service line with the entire list of codes and one by one go through and find out which ones are covered and what the allowable billing rate is. But I would not have any access to this information for an insurance plan that I am.not participating in, for instance if I want to change plans I cant really evaluate if the plan is better for me.

The trick here as I see it is to correlate the allowable billing rates for covered proceedures. Then comparing that with what providers are charging (particularly providers who are either out of network or do not participate (they wont bill insurance). This is when the insurance provides for you to be reimbursed for allowable medical sercives when those services are provided by qualified indivuals.

There seems to be a basic conflict with the hippocratic oath when the doctor cannot answer the question how much will this cost me?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 18, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Hey, I’m so fat I’ve been thinking about this sandwich for 3 days. Seriously, I got all the ingredients about a week ago. But I had other shit going on. So when I had a chance I made the corned beef. Because that’s the star of the show. Then I was able to put it all together. I made my own Russian dressing too and it was killer.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 18, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Just got a flat fixed from the attack of a small nail. Love those tire pressure sensors.


I just bought a bottle of green slime today. I've been getting about a flat tire every 2 weeks on my trike, this should take care of that....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 18, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Lol.
> My mom let me grow in my bedroom closet for a couple years whenever I wanted up until I was 18. I built this big ass wood growbox in the garage. That’s when it got awkward for the both of us and so I moved out. Lol. Good times....


Crazy! I had free access booze whenever I wanted including homemade ouzo that would make you go blind. Weed was totally taboo.



curious2garden said:


> My dad was a carpenter and most of my family was in the trades. So I spent summers 'helping'. I think I was pretty lucky.


You are. I think my dad would have taught me if I showed any interest. My older brother worked with him during the summer. I think power tools are out to get me. I started buying all the stuff for my grow and decided to save money with DIY dwc buckets. Seemed simple enough. I bought a big ass 6" drill bit for the the netpot holes in the lids. On the first lid the little drill went through no problem, as soon as the big bit touched the plastic the drill stopped and cranked my wrist. I thought I broke it for sure and it hurt for weeks after.



lokie said:


> So how did that go? Did you try to warn him first? so many questions.
> 
> Hey dad, meet my new room mates?
> 
> ...


I didn't tell him _exactly_ what was going on until he was here, and not what was growing until we were standing in front of the tent. What I'm doing is perfectly legal and he knew it, but I think he was lowkey mad. He said "you did this?" a couple times in his indoor voice so think he was somewhat impressed at what he was seeing. He drilled new holes in the beams got the bits unstuck that I left behind and ran and tested the water lines so he got over it quickly enough.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> I do also, been thinking about how to cook it on the grill instead of boiling it in the house and adding to the heat.


Instapot would be a good choice. I don’t think smoked/grilled flavor would be best for corned beef. 

Don’t get me wrong, I’m from Texas so I love smoked brisket. And if you don’t know me, my brisket is really good. 

But when I think of a Reuben, I don’t think smoked brisket. I think corned beef. 2 different things brother.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 18, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Ass wood works best with a butt joint


It’s usually really hard to push the caulk into the butt joint with ass wood.


----------



## raratt (Jun 18, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Instapot would be a good choice. I don’t think smoked/grilled flavor would be best for corned beef.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong, I’m from Texas so I love smoked brisket. And if you don’t know me, my brisket is really good.
> 
> But when I think of a Reuben, I don’t think smoked brisket. I think corned beef. 2 different things brother.


I was planning on using the gas grill, not the smoker. Just a way to heat it up. I like the crunch when I make CB hash, so I thought it might be the same with a whole one.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 18, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> .
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if it's the same in the US, here all the emphasis is on academics and competing to get into your preferred school. I wish I took a few shop classes in high school... I'd have to pay someone to remove my kitchen sink.


It is not too late, I took a potery class at a community college a few years ago, I am at a 5th grade ceramics level now.

@cannabineer any insight on rhe chemestry of cake? Is baking soda and vinegar a substitute for baking powder?


----------



## raratt (Jun 18, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> It’s usually really hard to push the caulk into the butt joint with ass wood.


Watch for splinters.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 18, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> It’s usually really hard to push the caulk into the butt joint with ass wood.


Gotta lube it


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 18, 2019)

doublejj said:


> time to call togo's.....brb


Can you please pick me up a large #9 and a mocha blast, if the togos you goto has a Bascom Robbins? Thx bro


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 18, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> It is not too late, I took a potery class at a community college a few years ago, I am at a 5th grade ceramics level now.
> 
> @cannabineer any insight on rhe chemestry of cake? Is baking soda and vinegar a substitute for baking powder?


 In an exploding soda bottle, yes. Baking powders use bicarb plus a solid acid, typically sodium bitartrate. But vinegar in cake mix, eeww. Maybe a pinch of citric acid?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> In an exploding soda bottle, yes. Baking powders use bicarb plus a solid acid, typically sodium bitartrate. But vinegar in cake mix, eeww. Maybe a pinch of citric acid?


I used to make bombs with those ingredients when i was a very young kid. If I only had access to dry ice back then though.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 18, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn't tell him _exactly_ what was going on until he was here, and not what was growing until we were standing in front of the tent. What I'm doing is perfectly legal and he knew it, but I think he was lowkey mad. He said "you did this?" a couple times in his indoor voice so think he was somewhat impressed at what he was seeing. He drilled new holes in the beams got the bits unstuck that I left behind and ran and tested the water lines so he got over it quickly enough.


He would of been like this is awesome but I have to keep my Dad face.
My parents were fine with me growing as long as I worked and contributed (Dad used to grow I never saw it). I did hydro when I was 18 he was pretty surprised at how good I grew. To be fair I just brought clones and flowered strait away so was kinda easy.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 18, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> It is not too late, I took a potery class at a community college a few years ago, I am at a 5th grade ceramics level now.
> 
> @cannabineer any insight on rhe chemestry of cake? Is baking soda and vinegar a substitute for baking powder?


Baking powder is a combination of baking soda and cream of tartar, the cream helps activate the soda to get more rise in the dough. IDK the ratios. I've heard using more tartar will get a fluffier cake, but I haven't tried it yet. I would think vinegar would react too quickly with the BS. I've used vinegar and milk as a buttermilk substitute for pancakes and it bubbles up real quick. If it's a thicker batter it might work if it'll hold the bubbles.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> In an exploding soda bottle, yes. Baking powders use bicarb plus a solid acid, typically sodium bitartrate. But vinegar in cake mix, eeww. Maybe a pinch of citric acid?


I make my pancakes with vinegar. I curdle the milk with it. Makes the pancakes go super fluffy

Edit: you can’t taste the vinegar


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 18, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> This Summer I want to pave part of the back yard, poured the slab this summer just gone and I want build an outdoor kitchen (out of the red bricks I’ve posted). I’d like to do a concrete sink something like this but with square edges the beveled edges are out of my league.View attachment 4351805





DustyDuke said:


> This Summer I want to pave part of the back yard, poured the slab this summer just gone and I want build an outdoor kitchen (out of the red bricks I’ve posted). I’d like to do a concrete sink something like this but with square edges the beveled edges are out of my league.View attachment 4351805





curious2garden said:


> Exactly my faucet LOL, is that yours?


Common senses of style.
View attachment 4351869
View attachment 4351871


----------



## raratt (Jun 18, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> He would of been like this is awesome but I have to keep my Dad face.
> My parents were fine with me growing as long as I worked and contributed (Dad used to grow I never saw it). I did hydro when I was 18 he was pretty surprised at how good I grew. To be fair I just brought clones and flowered strait away so was kinda easy.


My dad found almost an oz of bud in my jacket when a dude I was partying with brought my jacket back and handed it to him. I was in High School at the time. I kinda forgot to grab it out of his car and I was in my room listening to tunes when he came back. My dad freaked and took it to the cops, like they would find out where it came from. Got my ass chewed.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Gotta lube it


That’s my cars air freshener lol


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 18, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Common senses of style.
> View attachment 4351869
> View attachment 4351871


Nice diggs
Edit: Diggs Aussie for home/crib


----------



## raratt (Jun 18, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Nice diggs
> Edit: Diggs Aussie for home/crib


Same same up over.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> In an exploding soda bottle, yes. Baking powders use bicarb plus a solid acid, typically sodium bitartrate. But vinegar in cake mix, eeww. Maybe a pinch of citric acid?


Check the red velvet cake. The only reasoning I found was for color assistance. What I saw was anywhere from a rsp to a tbsp. I remember dying eggs and mix was vinegar based so that part made sense. But the red velvet used baking soda not baking powder.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 18, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Nice diggs
> Edit: Diggs Aussie for home/crib


It has been a 10 year process.
Thank you.

Diggs is also colorado white boy slang for crib.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 18, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Check the red velvet cake. The only reasoning I found was for color assistance. What I saw was anywhere from a rsp to a tbsp. I remember dying eggs and mix was vinegar based so that part made sense. But the red velvet used baking soda not baking powder.


If it has an acidic ingredient like buttermilk, just baking soda would do. If I had to improvise, citric acid works and has a clean taste ime.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 18, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Nice diggs
> Edit: Diggs Aussie for home/crib


Urban sprawl?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Instapot would be a good choice. I don’t think smoked/grilled flavor would be best for corned beef.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong, I’m from Texas so I love smoked brisket. And if you don’t know me, my brisket is really good.
> 
> But when I think of a Reuben, I don’t think smoked brisket. I think corned beef. 2 different things brother.


When you smoke a corned beef doesn't it magically turn into pastrami? I have a Ninja Foodi I dearly love. One pot carnitas from pressure to broiling in about 30 minutes YUM


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> My dad found almost an oz of bud in my jacket when a dude I was partying with brought my jacket back and handed it to him. I was in High School at the time. I kinda forgot to grab it out of his car and I was in my room listening to tunes when he came back. My dad freaked and took it to the cops, like they would find out where it came from. Got my ass chewed.


Edit: Yeah if I did that in high school would of got an ear full. (Looking after 2 kids fn all my post lol)


WeedFreak78 said:


> Baking powder is a combination of baking soda and cream of tartar, the cream helps activate the soda to get more rise in the dough. IDK the ratios. I've heard using more tartar will get a fluffier cake, but I haven't tried it yet. I would think vinegar would react too quickly with the BS. I've used vinegar and milk as a buttermilk substitute for pancakes and it bubbles up real quick. If it's a thicker batter it might work if it'll hold the bubbles.


Baking Powder
1 part bi-carb to 2 part cream of tartar
Google hooked me up


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I have used those but it does no resolve the underlying issues.
> 
> The insurance company claims they cannot legally give me a list of what codes are covered by my insurance plan and for what diagnoses. For instance a proceedure may be covered for one diagnoses but not another. There may be coding errors in your bills that you are fully unaware of but affect your out of pocket expenses.
> 
> ...


Ask to speak to the physician's billing office. They can cover all this and interface with your insurer to see what is and isn't covered for you. Have them do a spreadsheet for you and sign it. Then if something isn't covered they eat it.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> In an exploding soda bottle, yes. Baking powders use bicarb plus a solid acid, typically sodium bitartrate. But vinegar in cake mix, eeww. Maybe a pinch of citric acid?


Buttermilk


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> @Lethidox


lol i aint tryna buy a tesla my grandpa has a van same year maybe as that one but it's pretty bad shape. leaking fluids and needs a shit load of work but honestly i would drive it if not for those issues. really don't trust it to get me to point A alone in it's state. i've been basically looking at stuff like this van in general but not a van. from the 90's and fairly on the cheaper end but still reliable enough with some maintenance needed but nothing extremely major for now. 



Bareback said:


> Check out govdeals.com search your area code , it's a auction site and some cars sell as low as 1$ but you probably want to go check out anything you actually want to buy, keep in mind that if it's less than twenty years old and has a computer, if it's been sitting for a month or two the battery will be dead and it's a real good idea to take a jump box with you. I've bought several vehicles off their site.... buyer beware.


i've seen those in person used to work at this gov owned buildings where they hold the auctions from police cool cars but most needed major work done on them. i'll check it out haven't worked there for quite a while but seen 2 of the auctions when i worked there cars were not too bad visually just all mechanical issues. 



Singlemalt said:


> What about a motorcycle, scooter, etc.


that is what i was thinking but motorcycles are more on the dangerous side. plus i got a few issues like how am i gonna drive people around as i do tend to drive people around in general or pick up my dads dog or just basic stuff like grocery shopping. plus people in hawaii don't know how to really drive especially here on Oahu. just yesterday someone hit my dads back bumper now it's all fucked up. few days ago a 23 year old died on a motorcycle think it was cause by his "friend" who lost control of his bike and caused the other guy to hit something. plus there is rarely any dedicated motorcycle parking here or at work so it's hard just to park a bike nobody wants it in a regular stall they get pissy.

im open to it but lots of cons going for me with a bike. that was my first choice actually was a motorcycle lol knowing me though yea i'd abuse it and speed and eventually end up dead with a car it's much harder for me to do that due to traffic and the size of a car.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Ask to speak to the physician's billing office. They can cover all this and interface with your insurer to see what is and isn't covered for you. Have them do a spreadsheet for you and sign it. Then if something isn't covered they eat it.


My gripe is not really for a specific situation, but how is this an open marketplace?
I am preffering doctors and providers that do not participate in the insurance program. I feel they are at least in tune with the financial implecations of their recommendations.
When I was in emergency services I was keenly aware that calling flight for life could bankrupt an individual and the skinny pedal may be the better option.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 18, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Whats up dude?
> how much do you guys pay for the shitter?


We pay extra because were so remote & they were the only company that would even drive out here to service a potty. The rental is $10 a month and $40 for pumping +$40 for 'out of service area' fee.....so much for being off grid.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 18, 2019)

finished long ass day of work again putting in dat over time bb. spent a good chunk of my mula i was saving up. bought my coworker in the hospital some flower arrangements and they didn't have anything easy to carry but the expensive ass arrangements and she catches the bus so i figure buy here one of those since it's in a basket. apparently she is at high risk of having another stroke. i just bought it for the thought as well like idgaf how much it cost it wasn't insanely expensive. i also bought my mom flowers as well but i didn't set them up it's hot as shit right now so i just stuffed them in the fridge so they last longer. gotta find a vase for um.

i didn't go give my coworker the flowers though i asked my friend if she was going now she said no and she is likely at the hospital my mom was at and my friend lives near there so i just told her to give it to her. figure she don't want to back track since she likely is gonna go at a later time tonight. i should of gone in person tbh but my family doesn't want to go or take me they hate that hospital lol. 

tomorrow gonna be another long ass day as well boss is working us like slaves were doing a 3 man job with 2 people only. packaging, labeling, boxing, making the jerky, making the sauces, slicing the meat, cleaning, etc.. this is actually a 4 man job but everyone is out and my boss works 2 jobs works his regular job then after that he comes in and works at the jerky place taking out the meat, washing the racks, etc.. every single day. it's meh idc gotta get paid so fuck it. git my money.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 18, 2019)

doublejj said:


> We pay extra because were so remote & they were the only company that would even drive out here to service a potty. The rental is $10 a month and $40 for pumping +$40 for 'out of service area' fee.....so much for being off grid.
> View attachment 4351902


Nice, that ain’t shit really lol.

Looks like the model you have has a sink in it. Do they keep it stocked with those round pink bars of soap?


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Buttermilk


Im venting like a loosly sealed buttermilk and vinegar bomb.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 18, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4351794


The pornstar is probably smarter...


----------



## doublejj (Jun 18, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Nice, that ain’t shit really lol.
> 
> Looks like the model you have has a sink in it. Do they keep it stocked with those round pink bars of soap?


I think I piss them off because they stock the potty with cheap single ply but we only use our own good Costco toilet paper. I don't think it decomposes as quickly and might plug up their pump truck....


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Im venting like a loosly sealed buttermilk and vinegar bomb.


I'll worry when you get to Mentos and Coke


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 18, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I think I piss them off because they stock the potty with cheap single ply but we only use our own good Costco toilet paper. I don't think is decomposes as quickly and might plug up their pump truck....


I have to use RV toilet paper  i found a 2-ply that isn’t that bad but it isn’t that great either.

Supposedly my favorite paper, also costco’s kirkland, dissolves pretty good, but i don’t want to chance it. Soo I use the stuff for RV’s 

When i do get a shitter out here you better believe i’m gonna use the kirkland paper once again.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 18, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> This one might be better. I added more corned beef this time.
> View attachment 4351814
> Phil’s here with me and we’ve been drinking. But I’m sure you guys already knew that.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 18, 2019)

Flowers i bought for my mom. kinda pissed i left my water on the table with my puzzle pieces and it leaked and now 2 pieces are soggy one is even fucked up XD the picture on the front alright but i got to glue one piece back together hopefully they will go in place. still can be used hopefully.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4351813
> 
> My baby  god I love that saw. She's a 1970 Rockwell and I rebuilt her. She runs and cuts like buttah You can see the bit of left over plywood from my repair LOL.
> 
> PS I tried to get out of changing to my cross cut blade


I meant to comment on your fence, is it an incra?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I meant to comment on your fence, is it an incra?


Yes and any cut is repeatable, no getting into fist fights to reposition.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 18, 2019)

finished all my chores for the day popped open a bottle of heiny cause thats all we got and i wanted to relax. not a huge drinker i mostly just smoke so this is my first beer in a long time. think im like this because my dad is an alcoholic and angry one as well but most people in my family disapprove of smoking but are okay with drinking; go figure. 

lots of police outside my house not sure if this guy got stabbed or what but he is on the ground cupping his head like tyson just bit his damn ear off. doesn't look homeless more like the crack head type. 

bout to probably car shop some more or window shop i guess waiting for the rice to finish cooking and then eat dinner and hit the sack. ate some mango bread surprised my dad can make good mango bread. we bought some supposedly "famous" banana bread from Maui forgot what the trail was called i want to say Haiku but it's not. it's just like a long scenic road with few vendors and what not on the side. that banana bread was dry as fuck though.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 18, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


Dix on dix on dix 



I’m pretty sure that’s what you were expecting/ wanting but either way





Dix on dix on dix !


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 18, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I think I piss them off because they stock the potty with cheap single ply but we only use our own good Costco toilet paper. I don't think it decomposes as quickly and might plug up their pump truck....


Should see the things that end up in them on a job site if the toilet paper runs out. I’ve seen socks, sets of plans it just goes south from there. I’m always packin tp, I need that soft touch my body is a temple (of doom).
Those toilet pumpers are a different breed, I once saw a bloke pump the shitter while holding the hose in one hand and a cheesie in the other (cheeseburger). It wasn’t a single toilet it was one of those big bastards, like a portable toilet block with 8 in it WTF. I couldn’t eat for lunch that day.


----------



## ANC (Jun 19, 2019)

just dig a longdrop already


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 19, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Should see the things that end up in them on a job site if the toilet paper runs out. I’ve seen socks, sets of plans it just goes south from there. I’m always packin tp, I need that soft touch my body is a temple (of doom).
> Those toilet pumpers are a different breed, I once saw a bloke pump the shitter while holding the hose in one hand and a cheesie in the other (cheeseburger). It wasn’t a single toilet it was one of those big bastards, like a portable toilet block with 8 in it WTF. I couldn’t eat for lunch that day.


I have shitloads of stories about these things. One of the fucking grossest and there were allot, was first thing in the morning when I showed up still dark out, walking into the shitter and then walking right out. Some mother fucker decided to take a shit NEXT to the toilet seat. The shitter was probably pretty full but still! Fucking pigs.
Yeah, it sucks when the shitter is full, but you can usually pop a squat over the seat. That usually works so you don’t get splashed back when doing your business. I honestly never really had to crap on jobsites too often I was always a pretty regular guy. I hated using shitters on jobsites so bad my body usually worked with me.

Like I said though, I got lots of stories. Like this one time first thing in the morning again. Just getting light out. I took a leak and came out and some transient was beating off right at me on the other side of the fence. Pants to the ground just stroking it. He must not have seen me, but I saw him he was only like 30’ away. I screamed hey! And picked up a rock and tossed it his way. He scooted off with pants still on the ground. Sware to god weird shit I tell you.


----------



## ANC (Jun 19, 2019)

At the last trance party I went to, a bunch of girls dropped their pants behind the shitters and bend over forwards and pissed backwards like a cow... 
They didn't even seem embarrassed when they saw me. They were young enough to be my children, so I didn't really look, but I saw more than I felt I should.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 19, 2019)

I woke up at 6 to find my roommate , and best friend, still up and smoking. He works second shift and gets home around midnight, usual in bed by 2, so I knew something was up. His younger brother ODd sometime last night. We just lost another close friend just over a year ago who was really close to my buddy. He says he doing fine but he suppresses his emotions, so I'm keeping an eye on him. Shit sucks. IDK any details about services yet, I hope having to travel for this new job training doesn't effect me going to the funeral, they're my second family and I need to be there.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 19, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Nice, that ain’t shit really lol.
> 
> Looks like the model you have has a sink in it. Do they keep it stocked with those round pink bars of soap?


I’m pretty sure that’s not a sink. It’s a urinal.



And if it’s not, then, I’m an asshole because I always just piss in it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 19, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> I’m pretty sure that’s not a sink. It’s a urinal.
> 
> 
> 
> And if it’s not, then, I’m an asshole because I always just piss in it.


Wait!
I’ve been washing my hands in those sinks with the pink bar of soap they provide all this time and you’re telling
me you piss in it? That’s messed up bro.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 19, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I woke up at 6 to find my roommate , and best friend, still up and smoking. He works second shift and gets home around midnight, usual in bed by 2, so I knew something was up. His younger brother ODd sometime last night. We just lost another close friend just over a year ago who was really close to my buddy. He says he doing fine but he suppresses his emotions, so I'm keeping an eye on him. Shit sucks. IDK any details about services yet, I hope having to travel for this new job training doesn't effect me going to the funeral, they're my second family and I need to be there.


Man. That’s fucked up sorry to hear


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 19, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> I’m pretty sure that’s not a sink. It’s a urinal.
> 
> 
> 
> And if it’s not, then, I’m an asshole because I always just piss in it.


When I started middle school it was the first time I ever saw trough sinks in a bathroom. I thought they were urinals like at the ball park, so I was pissing in them for the first couple weeks until a teacher walked in and asked WTF I was doing. He had a good laugh when I told him. The really funny part was because other kids saw me do it, there were a bunch of other people that were doing it and the teachers had to address the whole class at an assembly about not pissing in the sinks


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 19, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Wait!
> I’ve been washing my hands in those sinks with the pink bar of soap they provide all this time and you’re telling
> me you piss in it? That’s messed up bro.


Is this you?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 19, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Is this you?


Omg! Lmao.
how fucking hammered would you have to be to do that.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 19, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Wait!
> I’ve been washing my hands in those sinks with the pink bar of soap they provide all this time and you’re telling
> me you piss in it? That’s messed up bro.


Hey! I still wash my hands with those round pink bars of soap afterwards.
​I’m not an animal


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 19, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I woke up at 6 to find my roommate , and best friend, still up and smoking. He works second shift and gets home around midnight, usual in bed by 2, so I knew something was up. His younger brother ODd sometime last night. We just lost another close friend just over a year ago who was really close to my buddy. He says he doing fine but he suppresses his emotions, so I'm keeping an eye on him. Shit sucks. IDK any details about services yet, I hope having to travel for this new job training doesn't effect me going to the funeral, they're my second family and I need to be there.


That's heavy.  Sorry


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 19, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I woke up at 6 to find my roommate , and best friend, still up and smoking. He works second shift and gets home around midnight, usual in bed by 2, so I knew something was up. His younger brother ODd sometime last night. We just lost another close friend just over a year ago who was really close to my buddy. He says he doing fine but he suppresses his emotions, so I'm keeping an eye on him. Shit sucks. IDK any details about services yet, I hope having to travel for this new job training doesn't effect me going to the funeral, they're my second family and I need to be there.


Damn brother, I can’t “like” this post but I feel for you... and them. 

Sorry to hear about that.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 19, 2019)

I always wondered why those idiots washed their hands where I pissed.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 19, 2019)

I knew as I got older I'd be dealing with the deaths of friends and family, that's how life goes, but for the last 6 years there's been at least one every year. It's really starting to weigh on me, I just start coming to terms with the last one and BAM, go through it all over again. I think I can confidently say I've been clinically depressed for the majority of that time and self medicating with copious amounts of MJ just to numb myself to life. Makes me question everything....


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 19, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I knew as I got older I'd be dealing with the deaths of friends and family, that's how life goes, but for the last 6 years there's been at least one every year. It's really starting to weigh on me, I just start coming to terms with the last one and BAM, go through it all over again. I think I can confidently say I've been clinically depressed for the majority of that time and self medicating with copious amounts of MJ just to numb myself to life. Makes me question everything....


Again, I feel you. I don’t think I’m over my cousin or my grandpa passing. What’s crazy is I actually saw both of them go...

My cousin was the worst. I went to the hospital just in time to see doctors all around him trying to resuscitate him... while my aunt(his mom) is pouring her eyes out. As they’re pumping on his chest... 

The sound of her and what I saw isn’t something I can get out of my head...


I got a little choked up just now as I was typing this. 


But like your friend I just suppress all that shit irl.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 19, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I woke up at 6 to find my roommate , and best friend, still up and smoking. He works second shift and gets home around midnight, usual in bed by 2, so I knew something was up. His younger brother ODd sometime last night. We just lost another close friend just over a year ago who was really close to my buddy. He says he doing fine but he suppresses his emotions, so I'm keeping an eye on him. Shit sucks. IDK any details about services yet, I hope having to travel for this new job training doesn't effect me going to the funeral, they're my second family and I need to be there.


I'm sorry and I hope your friend does OK.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 19, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Omg! Lmao.
> how fucking hammered would you have to be to do that.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 19, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Again, I feel you. I don’t think I’m over my cousin or my grandpa passing. What’s crazy is I actually saw both of them go...
> 
> My cousin was the worst. I went to the hospital just in time to see doctors all around him trying to resuscitate him... while my aunt(his mom) is pouring her eyes out. As they’re pumping on his chest...
> 
> ...


I wish I could do that. As the reality sets in I'm starting to break up. I really want to call his mother, but all she'll get is a blubbering mess on the phone. I know when he gets up I'm gonna lose it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 19, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I knew as I got older I'd be dealing with the deaths of friends and family, that's how life goes, but for the last 6 years there's been at least one every year. It's really starting to weigh on me, I just start coming to terms with the last one and BAM, go through it all over again. I think I can confidently say I've been clinically depressed for the majority of that time and self medicating with copious amounts of MJ just to numb myself to life. Makes me question everything....


Gotta be careful when using MJ to suppress emotions. 
It might work today, but the emotions don't go away. 
Expression is only delayed, and when they come out, it can be scary. 

Good luck bro.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 19, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Hey! I still wash my hands with those round pink bars of soap afterwards.
> ​I’m not an animal


I love the way they make my hands smell of pine and mothballs. I like to glide it over my neck and face too ... such a subtle cologne

Dogs like me more, too


----------



## raratt (Jun 19, 2019)

Strike 3 on the sprinkler timer, have a new one on order, not a Toro. The instructions for installing this one did say a pigtail was required for the grounds, stupid design. It won't run on auto, tried to run it manually and that didn't want to work either. They better give my money back, I already gave them a 3 rating.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 19, 2019)

Maybe I'll split some logs today.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 19, 2019)

Tilled the golden 99, pine shavings, soybean meal, gypsum, rice bran and alfalfa pellets into the vegetable and flower bed. Feels like walking on pillows now.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 19, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> When a big ass building is getting close to finished, they wheel in these half-shitters and man do they get ripe easy. Otherwise you have to take a man-lift ride down to the ground and nothing would get done.
> View attachment 4351822 View attachment 4351823 View attachment 4351824
> So anyways, on this one job, i knew my buddy was dropping a deuce so I came up to the other end and took a leak to talk some shit. Right after I finished up I looked and saw there was a female electrician up on a ladder watching the whole thing. Lol. I mean could totally probably see him wipe his ass.


the cool thing about these things is your co-workers on the job can push you right out into the front lobby of the building while you are sitting in it.....


----------



## doublejj (Jun 19, 2019)

hillbill said:


> I always wondered why those idiots washed their hands where I pissed.


we are out in the woods so we just pee anywhere behind a bush and save the potty for the serous stuff. Since we don't pee in the toilet I use the urinal to store a roll of good Costco paper....
 

View from the throne.....


----------



## raratt (Jun 19, 2019)

Manually ran all the lawn sprinklers, new timer should be here tomorrow. Went to town and picked up a couple bags of soil. Corn is about chin high. I left a couple gourds under the roses in front of the house until they were falling apart and now I have some gourds growing under the roses. I need to soak them and transplant them in the veggie garden.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 19, 2019)

Chase deer out of back yard.√
Cut the grass in back yard.√
Replace fuel line on trimmer and utilize.√
Replace roof vent on utility trailer.√

My corn has only been up about a week pushing 6"


----------



## raratt (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## Lethidox (Jun 19, 2019)

tired af today just got home from work. only managed to get 2 carts done not sure what my boss was thinking making us package all small bags on 6 bins with only 2 people and then making 4 carts of 2 different flavors. if we did do all 4 carts wouldn't have been done until 7-8pm. hopefully my coworker comes back to work tomorrow. my friend said they have a nurse watching her 24/7 in case she does have a stroke for the past 2 days now. tomorrow is an okay day though since my friend got to go to a wedding we can't stay past 2 so were just gonna do 2 carts and package and gtfo. 

got to do my chores still like check out my plant/dads plants and likely water them, do laundry, walk the dogs maybe idk where the hell everyone is at but my sisters bf said he would be home until 10pm since he starts work so idk if he walked the dogs yet seems like he did though. 

been growing my beard lately it's itchy af though. if i put oil in it it's super itchy. trying to get it started for november. longest i grew my beard out i think was 6 months. idk if i can even grow it out either cause of food stuff supposed to wear a hair net on my beard too so if that is the case im just gonna shave it off.


----------



## raratt (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## Lethidox (Jun 19, 2019)

raratt said:


>


how did u know i was drinking a nice cold one? lol


----------



## Brxndon99 (Jun 19, 2019)

Would anyone be able to check out my grow I finished setting up today? I have set up a grow journal and just realized I can do same on this website which I’m in the process of making. It is my first grow and it is DWC. I am confident enough in my research to dive right into DWC but any feedback or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 19, 2019)

Brxndon99 said:


> Would anyone be able to check out my grow I finished setting up today? I have set up a grow journal and just realized I can do same on this website which I’m in the process of making. It is my first grow and it is DWC. I am confident enough in my research to dive right into DWC but any feedback or advice would be greatly appreciated.


Link?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 19, 2019)

Brxndon99 said:


> Would anyone be able to check out my grow I finished setting up today? I have set up a grow journal and just realized I can do same on this website which I’m in the process of making. It is my first grow and it is DWC. I am confident enough in my research to dive right into DWC but any feedback or advice would be greatly appreciated.


You're not in the grow section

Try here; folks there actually talk about your specific questions

https://www.rollitup.org/f/general-marijuana-growing.39/
https://www.rollitup.org/f/grow-room-design-setup.66/


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 19, 2019)

made some breakfast for dinner. scrambled eggs, rice, and luncheon meat would of made spam but we aint got no spam. why spam? cause it's Hawaii; who da fuck live in hawaii and don't eat spam!. finished all my chores as well waiting for this damn food to cool down so i can hit the sack soon.



Brxndon99 said:


> Would anyone be able to check out my grow I finished setting up today? I have set up a grow journal and just realized I can do same on this website which I’m in the process of making. It is my first grow and it is DWC. I am confident enough in my research to dive right into DWC but any feedback or advice would be greatly appreciated.


sorry i am inexperienced with DWC so can't help you there. i only grow in soil. if you haven't already post in the newbie section lots of people in here have helped me in that section. idk if there is a specific DWC section as well but im sure there must be. i like the grow journal section on these forums as well it's basic and super easy to use. im on my 3rd journal thus far. idk where you live as well but i like to pop in on the Hawaii thread since i live in Hawaii get to see people who grow here and ask them for advice since we mainly deal with rain/heat issues here.


----------



## lokie (Jun 20, 2019)

Brxndon99 said:


> Would anyone be able to check out my grow I finished setting up today? I have set up a grow journal and just realized I can do same on this website which I’m in the process of making. It is my first grow and it is DWC. I am confident enough in my research to dive right into DWC but any feedback or advice would be greatly appreciated.




Congradulations!

You have won the coveted TnT Virgin post of the day.

Welcome to TnT.

Here is a link that will greatly assist your endeavor. https://www.rollitup.org/f/newbie-central.40/

Looks like your next upgrade should be Lighting.

Stop by rolli's desk for an updated watering schedule.


----------



## 420God (Jun 20, 2019)

Hey guys, sorry I haven't been around much. This new girlfriend of the wife has been taking up most of our free time. The last couple weeks has been kinda crazy.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 20, 2019)

Should of taken a photo yesterday..
 


It's hard to justify $200 worth of Deer fence for $15 worth of berries.
(shhh, they havn't found the blueberries bushes in front of the house yet.)


----------



## 420God (Jun 20, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Should of taken a photo yesterday..
> View attachment 4352607
> 
> 
> ...


Wolf piss usually works.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 20, 2019)

I got the job, just got to finalize the paperwork. And I don't have to go to Chicago! They realized I don't need to be trained on bolting things together.  And again they reminded me there's management opportunities available, so I'm gonna give it a couple weeks to see what's what, then I'll think about it. And I've already started looking at rental properties, lol. My plan is to buy this house off my mother, at well less than market value, then use the equity to finance a 2-3 family rental. I figure 5 years to make it happen. I want to be able to retire and just deal with the rentals in 15 years. I can dedicate all of this income to that and my side work will cover my living expenses. I'm also gonna see if I still have an active investment account, I think it got shut down when I cashed out. Getting back in the work game.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 20, 2019)

420God said:


> Hey guys, sorry I haven't been around much. *This new girlfriend of the wife has been taking up most of our free time*. The last couple weeks has been kinda crazy.


So she's warmed up to you finally? You lucky bastard.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 20, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I got the job, just got to finalize the paperwork. And I don't have to go to Chicago! They realized I don't need to be trained on bolting things together.  And again they reminded me there's management opportunities available, so I'm gonna give it a couple weeks to see what's what, then I'll think about it. And I've already started looking at rental properties, lol. My plan is to buy this house off my mother, at well less than market value, then use the equity to finance a 2-3 family rental. I figure 5 years to make it happen. I want to be able to retire and just deal with the rentals in 15 years. I can dedicate all of this income to that and my side work will cover my living expenses. I'm also gonna see if I still have an active investment account, I think it got shut down when I cashed out. Getting back in the work game.


Congratulations on the new job!


----------



## 420God (Jun 20, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> So she's warmed up to you finally? You lucky bastard.


Slowly. We found out she's only been with one person and never did anything with a girl before. Shes been coming over and warming up to the idea, she REALLY likes my wife and finds me attractive but she doesn't speak any English so I can't really talk to her.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 20, 2019)

420God said:


> Slowly. We found out she's only been with one person and never did anything with a girl before. Shes been coming over and warming up to the idea, she REALLY likes my wife and finds me attractive but she doesn't speak any English so I can't really talk to her.


Sounds intriguing. It's got Pornhub written all over it


----------



## 420God (Jun 20, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Sounds intriguing. It's got Pornhub written all over it


I was hoping to be called daddy in Spanish on father's day but it didn't happen.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 20, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I got the job, just got to finalize the paperwork. And I don't have to go to Chicago! They realized I don't need to be trained on bolting things together.  And again they reminded me there's management opportunities available, so I'm gonna give it a couple weeks to see what's what, then I'll think about it. And I've already started looking at rental properties, lol. My plan is to buy this house off my mother, at well less than market value, then use the equity to finance a 2-3 family rental. I figure 5 years to make it happen. I want to be able to retire and just deal with the rentals in 15 years. I can dedicate all of this income to that and my side work will cover my living expenses. I'm also gonna see if I still have an active investment account, I think it got shut down when I cashed out. Getting back in the work game.


Best of luck. Keep an open mind about the potential management slot later


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 20, 2019)

420God said:


> I was hoping to be called daddy in Spanish on father's day but it didn't happen.


"Papi" will be in the dialog soon


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 20, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Best of luck. Keep an open mind about the potential management slot later


5 years ago I wouldn't have even considered it. Even now, it'd have to be a working manager position for it to be a possibility, I'm not really meant for desk work, but I'm getting to the point where not getting dirty and being off my feet is sounding better and better. Want I really want to do is use their tuition reimbursement to get mechanical engineering training, I think that's where I'd really shine. Then I can do freelance engineering.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 20, 2019)

420God said:


> Slowly. We found out she's only been with one person and never did anything with a girl before. Shes been coming over and warming up to the idea, she REALLY likes my wife and finds me attractive but *she doesn't speak any English* so I can't really talk to her.


Damn you are jackpot lucky!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 20, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Damn you are jackpot lucky!


LOL.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 20, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> 5 years ago I wouldn't have even considered it. Even now, it'd have to be a working manager position for it to be a possibility, I'm not really meant for desk work, but I'm getting to the point where not getting dirty and being off my feet is sounding better and better. Want I really want to do is use their tuition reimbursement to get mechanical engineering training, I think that's where I'd really shine. Then I can do freelance engineering.


How's your calculus?


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 20, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Should of taken a photo yesterday..
> View attachment 4352607
> 
> 
> ...


Full contact gardening.


----------



## 420God (Jun 20, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Damn you are jackpot lucky!


I'll post a pic when I get a good one, shes a real cutie.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 20, 2019)

420God said:


> I'll post a pic when I get a good one, shes a real cutie.


"Papi por favor ven aqui"


----------



## 420God (Jun 20, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> "Papi por favor ven aqui"


I had to use a translator to read that, my Spanish in terrible. It's funny because my wife even has trouble at times understanding her since shes Nicaraguan and the dialect is different than Mexican.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 20, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> How's your calculus?


Rusty, but I've always been good with math so not a worry. Plus, computers do everything now.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 20, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> "Papi por favor ven aqui"


Making dreams come true


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 20, 2019)

420God said:


> I'll post a pic when I get a good one, shes a real cutie.


Make it @neosapien quality ... for science


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 20, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Rusty, but I've always been good with math so not a worry. Plus, computers do everything now.


LOL Wolfram and HP RPN


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 20, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Rusty, but I've always been good with math so not a worry. *Plus, computers do everything now.*


They will in our children's generation (I think), but for now we actually have to know stuff.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 20, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> They will in our children's generation (I think), but for now we actually have to know stuff.


Less stuff but still stuff.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 20, 2019)

420God said:


> I had to use a translator to read that, my Spanish in terrible. It's funny because my wife even has trouble at times understanding her since shes Nicaraguan and the dialect is different than Mexican.


if she cooks it's a win win man.........spanish is easy to learn btw, there is a difference between the spain spanish and the mexican spanish btw......


----------



## Brxndon99 (Jun 20, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Link?


https://www.rollitup.org/t/gelato-33-wedding-cake.991249/


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 20, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> if she cooks it's a win win man.........spanish is easy to learn btw, there is a difference between the spain spanish and the mexican spanish btw......


I grew up in So Cal. My spanish teacher was Castillian. I got my ass handed to me on the street regularly.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 20, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Making dreams come true


----------



## raratt (Jun 20, 2019)

Nice and cool this morning, all the windows open and fan in the patio door. Only headed to 86 today. Maybe I can finish dead heading roses (if there is enough room in the green waste can) and get them all sprayed today.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 20, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I grew up in So Cal. My spanish teacher was Castillian. I got my ass handed to me on the street regularly.


when i was in HS is where i first learned spanish. I though i was a bad ass cause i passed......nope.....people on the SS and SA handed my ass to me. What even made it worse we took a field trip to laredo, boy did i get my ass handed to me.....took me a while to get the hang of it. Got better when i started going to mexico regularly for trips.

Learned that they're are alot of different forms of the language, the more interior you go the more it changes cause of the mix of the native and spanish combination. The further south you go it's a mix of inca/aztec dilect with spanish influence.

i still suck at it though.....


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 20, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I grew up in So Cal. My spanish teacher was Castillian. I got my ass handed to me on the street regularly.


I could speak Italian before I started school; start school and met Mexican kids and we could kinda understand each other via Italian/Spanish and they gave me no shit. Later,Jr high I took spanish and got shit from teachers cuz I spoke Mexican spanish vs Castillian. Adapt to that, then Mexicans gave me shit about Castillian. I can't fuckin win lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 20, 2019)

raratt said:


> Nice and cool this morning, all the windows open and fan in the patio door. Only headed to 86 today. Maybe I can finish dead heading roses (if there is enough room in the green waste can) and get them all sprayed today.


Only 86???
We break out the portable AC when it's 80+. 

Forecast today: Showers, high = 68, Low = 51 

My outdoor plants are starting to stretch from lack of light...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 20, 2019)

raratt said:


> Nice and cool this morning, all the windows open and fan in the patio door. Only headed to 86 today. Maybe I can finish dead heading roses (if there is enough room in the green waste can) and get them all sprayed today.


or you can do like this guy.....'
 

yeah, when you need a/c but it doesn't work in the car.....


----------



## raratt (Jun 20, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Only 86???
> We break out the portable AC when it's 80+.
> 
> Forecast today: Showers, high = 68, Low = 51
> ...


You would melt here.


----------



## raratt (Jun 20, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> in HS is where i first learned spanish


I had Spanish in 6th grade and the teacher had a bad NE accent. We took great joy in when he would say "Maria" because it came out "Marear".


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 20, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> 45 is the new 30. Aren't men with gray hair supposed to be distinguished?


Nope. We're just old.


----------



## raratt (Jun 20, 2019)

The reason Norteño music sounds like polka music is that the northern Mexican music was influenced by the large number of Germans that immigrated into Texas and started farming.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 20, 2019)

@420God just start with simple sentences on Google translate and you'll start picking up everyday words and realize you already know more than you thought you knew. "*solo llamame mr grande". 
*
Pics or it didn't… oh it's you, it might've already happened by the time this was posted. 

Still… share the love.


----------



## ct26turbo (Jun 20, 2019)

When i moved from Mass to texas alot of the mexican would make fun of my spanish. Im puerto rican n r words r the same but have different meanings. Example i had no clue r word for cake=pussy n mexican or r word for hole=fag so u can imagine the laughs i got


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 20, 2019)

Setup my sons early birthday presents. A seesaw and spider bars. Wife's hammock too.
 

Had the wife do a safety check on the spider bars haha.

Supervisors


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 20, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Setup my sons early birthday presents. A seesaw and spider bars. Wife's hammock too.
> View attachment 4352746
> 
> Had the wife do a safety check on the *spider bars* haha.View attachment 4352743
> ...


Hey, spiders like a place to drink too
(Do they have a website?)


----------



## raratt (Jun 20, 2019)

"Yeah, great dad, but what did you get us?"


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 20, 2019)

raratt said:


> "Yeah, great dad, but what did you get us?"View attachment 4352771


The black dog looks just like Bear.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 20, 2019)

raratt said:


> "Yeah, great dad, but what did you get us?"View attachment 4352771


Love. I got them love lol


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 20, 2019)

Not doing much of anything today. No work on my birthday.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 20, 2019)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 20, 2019)

Lots of June birthdays here. Happy Birthday!

I bought one of those drain cleaner saw things at the dollar store and cleared the hair from the drains in the bathroom today. It smelled a rotting corpse.  Nice taking a shower and not standing in a pool of dirty water.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 20, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lots of June birthdays here. Happy Birthday!
> 
> I bought one of those drain cleaner saw things at the dollar store and cleared the hair from the drains in the bathroom today. It smelled a rotting corpse.  Nice taking a shower and not standing in a pool of dirty water.


Good looks & plumbing skills. be still my heart.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 20, 2019)

Happy birthday obe

SH420


----------



## raratt (Jun 20, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> Not doing much of anything today. No work on my birthday.









Happy Birthday!


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 20, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lots of June birthdays here. Happy Birthday!
> 
> I bought one of those drain cleaner saw things at the dollar store and cleared the hair from the drains in the bathroom today. It smelled a rotting corpse.  Nice taking a shower and not standing in a pool of dirty water.


Thanks. So those things work pretty good?


----------



## raratt (Jun 20, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lots of June birthdays here. Happy Birthday!
> 
> I bought one of those drain cleaner saw things at the dollar store and cleared the hair from the drains in the bathroom today. It smelled a rotting corpse.  Nice taking a shower and not standing in a pool of dirty water.


I hear some people catch snakes in the plumbing with those.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 20, 2019)

Thanks everyone for the greetings. My wife will be getting off work, in a couple hours and we’ll be going shopping and then the Outback Steakhouse.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 20, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Good looks & plumbing skills. be still my heart.


Plumbing skills is a bit of a stretch lol.



Obepawn said:


> Thanks. So those things work pretty good?


It worked really well. Kind of a pain in the ass to get the hair glob past the cross in the bath tub drain without splashing your arms.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 20, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Good looks & plumbing skills. be still my heart.


And she grows...icing on the cake.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 20, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lots of June birthdays here. Happy Birthday!
> 
> I bought one of those drain cleaner saw things at the dollar store and cleared the hair from the drains in the bathroom today. It smelled a rotting corpse.  Nice taking a shower and not standing in a pool of dirty water.


Lol, I was supposed to pick one up on my way home. Supposed to

I’ll try again tomorrow

Edit: only draining slowly, I’m not standing in ankle deep water.lol


----------



## lokie (Jun 20, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I could speak Italian before I started school; start school and met Mexican kids and we could kinda understand each other via Italian/Spanish and they gave me no shit. Later,Jr high I took spanish and got shit from teachers cuz I spoke Mexican spanish vs Castillian. Adapt to that, then Mexicans gave me shit about Castillian. I can't fuckin win lol


When I traveled I learned enough of the local language to survive.

You get some strange looks when you tell someone in their own language you don't speak it. lol

Pantomime almost always works.


----------



## lokie (Jun 20, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> Not doing much of anything today. No work on my birthday.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 20, 2019)

lokie said:


>


52 years young.


----------



## raratt (Jun 20, 2019)

lokie said:


> When I traveled I learned enough of the local language to survive.
> 
> You get some strange looks when you tell someone in their own language you don't speak it. lol
> 
> Pantomime almost always works.


I can ask for beer, water, and where the bathroom is in 4 languages.


----------



## too larry (Jun 20, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> Not doing much of anything today. No work on my birthday.


Happy birthday.


----------



## too larry (Jun 20, 2019)

The wife is always saying my water bottles look bad. So on Sunday when we went to town, I picked up 3 of the .7 liter and 3 of the 1 liter Smart Water's. Not really a fan of the water, but the bottles are by far the best hiking water bottles out there. {the threads fit a sawyer squeeze filter, and the sports cap will replace the cap on the filter at a lower weight} I drank the water from one of the smaller bottles and refilled it with good Larry water. Then last night when I was hiking, I crossed a barb wire fence. Guess what has a hole in it now.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 20, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lots of June birthdays here. Happy Birthday!
> 
> I bought one of those drain cleaner saw things at the dollar store and cleared the hair from the drains in the bathroom today. It smelled a rotting corpse.  Nice taking a shower and not standing in a pool of dirty water.


Just never use those in a waffle stomper's shower



raratt said:


> I hear some people catch snakes in the plumbing with those.


You ain't lived 'til you have a pissed-off sewergator on the other end of it


----------



## too larry (Jun 20, 2019)

My back is letting it's presence be known today. I walked home from the pond camp, ate breakfast and went to bed. After lunch I cut my hair. The lights went out right after I'd started, so I had to finish up by lamp light. And shower out of a water bottle. 

The new girl is cramping my safety meeting schedule. My boss leaves a few minutes after I get here at 1500, so plenty of time to smoke before my customer gets here at 1700. But the new girl works until 1600, and has been bringing her kids to work. It was 20 after when they got out of here today, and if I don;t have an hour, I pass on getting high.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 20, 2019)

too larry said:


> The wife is always saying my water bottles look bad. So on Sunday when we went to town, I picked up 3 of the .7 liter and 3 of the 1 liter Smart Water's. Not really a fan of the water, but the bottles are by far the best hiking water bottles out there. {the threads fit a sawyer squeeze filter, and the sports cap will replace the cap on the filter at a lower weight} I drank the water from one of the smaller bottles and refilled it with good Larry water. Then last night when I was hiking, I crossed a barb wire fence. Guess what has a hole in it now.


i'll go with the ground for $200


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 20, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol, I was supposed to pick one up on my way home. Supposed to
> 
> I’ll try again tomorrow
> 
> Edit: only draining slowly, I’m not standing in ankle deep water.lol


That’s how ours was draining too. Over the past few days it’s been filling up faster than it could drain.



cannabineer said:


> Just never use those in a waffle stomper's shower


Why did I google waffle stomper's shower... I didn’t need to know that.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 20, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> That’s what ours was doing too. Over the past few dats it’s been filling up faster than it could drain.
> 
> 
> 
> Why did I google waffle stomper's shower... *I didn’t need to know that*.


20 things you shouldn't google



















But I bet you do...


----------



## too larry (Jun 20, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> i'll go with the ground for $200


I have a 2 1/2 gallon keg of water at camp, so when I brush my teeth I get some of that water in a cup. After I was in bed {cot} I took a drink from my water bottle and it dribbled on me. Tried it again, and it dribbled again. I turned on my headlamp and took off the cap, thinking it was defective. Cap seemed alright, so I tried it again. Same thing. Tiny hole near the top of my new water bottle. So I will put the cap on one of my old dingy bottles.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 20, 2019)

too larry said:


> I have a 2 1/2 gallon keg of water at camp, so when I brush my teeth I get some of that water in a cup. After I was in bed {cot} I took a drink from my water bottle and it dribbled on me. Tried it again, and it dribbled again. I turned on my headlamp and took off the cap, thinking it was defective. Cap seemed alright, so I tried it again. Same thing. Tiny hole near the top of my new water bottle. So I will put the cap on one of my old dingy bottles.


i hate it when that happens by accident, but when you do it intentionally to someone it's a riot.....oh and don't forget to duck if you do, it might come right at you in the end....


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 20, 2019)

too larry said:


> My back is letting it's presence be known today. I walked home from the pond camp, ate breakfast and went to bed. *After lunch I cut my hair.* The lights went out right after I'd started, so I had to finish up by lamp light. And shower out of a water bottle.
> 
> The new girl is cramping my safety meeting schedule. My boss leaves a few minutes after I get here at 1500, so plenty of time to smoke before my customer gets here at 1700. But the new girl works until 1600, and has been bringing her kids to work. It was 20 after when they got out of here today, and if I don;t have an hour, I pass on getting high.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 20, 2019)

you did leave that open you know


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 20, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> That’s what ours was draining too. Over the past few dats it’s been filling up faster than it could drain.
> 
> 
> 
> Why did I google waffle stomper's shower... I didn’t need to know that.


To quote a friend: All data have value.


----------



## too larry (Jun 20, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> You ain't lived 'til you have a


Actually that's how I start. Well, around the ears first, then over the eyes. After that I cut everything to about 2 inches on top and the sides. The back is a little longer. I look spikey for a couple of days, but it grows out fast.


----------



## lokie (Jun 20, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> That’s what ours was draining too. Over the past few dats it’s been filling up faster than it could drain.
> 
> 
> 
> Why did I google waffle stomper's shower... I didn’t need to know that.


lol


----------



## raratt (Jun 20, 2019)

Installed sprinkler timer #2. I guess all the newer timers expect you to make a pigtail with the grounds but at least this one has 2 ground terminals instead of one. The roses will still be there tomorrow.


----------



## 420God (Jun 20, 2019)

Took the wife to get her septum pierced and picked up some fireworks on the way home.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 20, 2019)

This is awesome. 




@WeedFreak78 -- thinking of you. 
Hang in there.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 20, 2019)

420God said:


> Took the wife to get her septum pierced and picked up some fireworks on the way home.
> View attachment 4352895 View attachment 4352896


I have a couple 500g finales and a bunch of the big mortars. And of course a bunch of roman candles to shoot each other with....lol


----------



## raratt (Jun 20, 2019)

I miss "real" fireworks, $5 for a gross of bottle rockets. My porch in Ms looked like an anti aircraft battery with all the pipes I stuffed in the ground to launch them out of.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 20, 2019)

raratt said:


> I miss "real" fireworks, $5 for a gross of bottle rockets. My porch in Ms looked like an anti aircraft battery with all the pipes I stuffed in the ground to launch them out of.


I have to drive to a small town in Nevada to get mine, but then again, it's an hour from Vegas, and I never usually pass on an excuse to visit Vegas.


----------



## 420God (Jun 20, 2019)

raratt said:


> I miss "real" fireworks, $5 for a gross of bottle rockets. My porch in Ms looked like an anti aircraft battery with all the pipes I stuffed in the ground to launch them out of.


The place I get mine from has it all. I wasn't sure how the weather was gonna be so I went light this year. Less than $200 for every thing in the pic.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 20, 2019)

420God said:


> The place I get mine from has it all. I wasn't sure how the weather was gonna be so I went light this year. Less than $200 for every thing in the pic.


Yeah we probably spent 300 or so. I get mine from Red Apple, and they have everything as well...But we didn't spend any money on fountains or anything that stays on the ground. Looks like you pretty much did the same. could easily spend $1k or more or an hours of fun there...lol


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 20, 2019)

420God said:


> Took the wife to get her septum pierced and picked up some fireworks on the way home.
> View attachment 4352895 View attachment 4352896


Seems like a good place to store fireworks. I mean, what could go wrong?


----------



## raratt (Jun 20, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Seems like a good place to store fireworks. I mean, what could go wrong?


I was going to say just don't light the stove.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 20, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> Not doing much of anything today. No work on my birthday.


Happy birthday man hope you blaze up some fine cheeba


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 20, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lots of June birthdays here. Happy Birthday!
> 
> I bought one of those drain cleaner saw things at the dollar store and cleared the hair from the drains in the bathroom today. It smelled a rotting corpse.  Nice taking a shower and not standing in a pool of dirty water.


I’m forever cleaning drains always hair or kids putting silly shit in them ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## too larry (Jun 20, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> . . . . . . . . . could easily spend $1k or more or an hours of fun there...lol


My work used to sponsor and host the 4th's fireworks in our little town. It got to the point we were paying $10K, and folks were bitching about how short the show was. I was really glad when our board decided to let someone else do it. I had to work every 4th of July for a long time. And I don't exactly love large groups of people.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 20, 2019)

another day another dollar.. beat af today practically did everything at work myself. only had 4 and a half sheet pans of meat usually my friend helps me but today idk think she exhausted af too so i just did all of it plus the cleaning it's okay though she gives me ride to and from work and i barely give her any gas money i did one time and she refused to take it so w.e. my coworker finally out of the hospital but got tomorrow off bosses didn't want to chance it she is stubborn so idk if she will show up for work tomorrow or not i think she will because she needs the money as well. pretty sure our company doesn't have PTO or paid sick leave. 

tried to ask my sister to use her car but she says she got work at 6 and it's 4pm rn so didn't want to go traffic hour right now too pet store is close but meh i'll just wait. got some beef jerky from work idk what flavor it is but gonna pop open a beer and relax eat some jerky since i don't got shit to do or want to do right now. hopefully i get paid tomorrow since my boss don't come back until saturday i likely wont get paid until monday then he is going on another business trip idk how long for probably another week. 

car funds are getting low and i forgot that i need to buy a longer and thicker chain for my necklace with my moms ashes the chain they gave me is super thin


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 20, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I’m forever cleaning drains always hair or kids putting silly shit in them ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


"silly shit"??? 
I resemble that remark!


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 20, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> Not doing much of anything today. No work on my birthday.


Happy Birthday


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 20, 2019)

sitting here getting tipsy and i found something weird. some blue banana's and i thought man this some bullshit. read the article and it says "Hawaiian Banana's" tastes like icecream. thinking to myself i've never seen these damn blue banana's or tasted banana's like these before and we grow banana's at our house. think i got my next big project which is to buy these seeds and see what happens. they are called Blue Java Banana's anyone know anything about um? im interested in um cause i eat a LOT of banana's and our banana tree i think got chopped down so imma try grow um outside in the backyard maybe so people dont steal um. sadly lots of people are trespassing in my neighbors front yard just to steal mangoes. i guess it's hard to simply walk up to the door and ask politely instead of throwing rocks and hitting there cars just to get some fruit


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 20, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> sitting here getting tipsy and i found something weird. some blue banana's and i thought man this some bullshit. read the article and it says "Hawaiian Banana's" tastes like icecream. thinking to myself i've never seen these damn blue banana's or tasted banana's like these before and we grow banana's at our house. think i got my next big project which is to buy these seeds and see what happens. they are called Blue Java Banana's anyone know anything about um? im interested in um cause i eat a LOT of banana's and our banana tree i think got chopped down so imma try grow um outside in the backyard maybe so people dont steal um. sadly lots of people are trespassing in my neighbors front yard just to steal mangoes. i guess it's hard to simply walk up to the door and ask politely instead of throwing rocks and hitting there cars just to get some fruit


Can you post a pic of the bananas


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 20, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Can you post a pic of the bananas


which ones? the ones at my house or the blue java banana's? the ones we had at our house are just your basic banana's we also had apple banana's since those are popular in our culture but i think my grandpa chopped down both tree's as it used to be right outside of my old bedroom and now all i see in the backyard are papaya tree's with very small fruit. 







some pics show a super blue banana but i think thats just photo shop. they are blue tinged when unrippened and i would expect them to look more along the lines of these. the ones at our house look nothing like these unrippened they just look green then turn yellow taste like your regular banana as well. 

we have all kinds of fruit tree's at our house. Chico, guava, pomegranite, papaya, banana's, calamancie ( kind of looks like a tiny orange ), we used to have pineapple as well, avacado tree but idk if it's edible they look small, and dragon fruit. my dads dragon fruit plant is going ham shit load of fruit right now


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 21, 2019)

The Yo Yo Ma concert was even better than I thought it would be. It was one of the best concerts I've ever seen. I had to wait in line at one of six security check points as I was 20 minutes early for the 3:30pm entrance time. The security force, consisting of seemingly teenage girls, checked my bag, but not my massive cart full of shit (cooler, blankets, folding chairs, etc.) What was the point??? Anyway, I claimed valuable real estate in a prime lawn location. set everything up, and proceeded to pour myself a solo cup full of Dewar's on the rocks. I broke out my vape pen about 15 minutes later. By the time my first friends showed up, I was nicely toasted. We had about an hour of sun come out then, and the weather got noticeably warmer. But right after that a cold breeze came off the lake, and everyone put on another layer. By the time it started, the place was jam packed. The deference given to Mr. Ma was absolute: one could hear a pin drop among the 10,000+ audience members for two and a half hours. It's a surreal experience to close one's eyes while swept away my the music, only to open them and be reminded that you are surrounded by a sea of silent people appreciating music written over 300 years ago. I'll never forget it...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 21, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> This is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, I get the point he's trying to make, some things aren't worth the time, but what I also hear is if something is emotionally difficult, forget about it, don't try and figure it out. I get harboring positive thoughts and feelings, but negative emotions need to be dealt with, not pushed aside. It's something that I find extremely annoying with society today, everyone expects everyone to be overtly happy and positive all the fucking time, and if your not, there's something wrong with you. My view is there's a spectrum of emotion and most of the time I'm in a neutral state, not happy, but not sad, I just am. That's a tough concept for many people to comprehend. Too many people believe that if you say you're not happy, then you're automatically sad /depressed /angry.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 21, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> ....
> we have all kinds of fruit tree's at our house. Chico, guava, pomegranite, papaya, banana's, calamancie ( kind of looks like a tiny orange ), we used to have pineapple as well, avacado tree but idk if it's edible they look small, and dragon fruit. my dads dragon fruit plant is going ham shit load of fruit right now


I'm jealous. I've been planting perennial fruit or a few years now, but because I'm in New England, I'm limited on what survives the winter. I've been trying to get a cold hardy fig to grow, but it's been difficult, my tree died back to the roots last winter because we had single digit and sub zero temps for a couple weeks, but it threw out new growth, so I'm hoping it's got a good root system established. With the new job, I'm already planning on dropping up to a grand on fruit trees and bushes in the spring.

I wonder what bread with those bananas would taste like if they have an ice cream taste to them?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 21, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> The Yo Yo Ma concert was even better than I thought it would be. It was one of the best concerts I've ever seen. I had to wait in line at one of six security check points as I was 20 minutes early for the 3:30pm entrance time. The security force, consisting of seemingly teenage girls, checked my bag, but not my massive cart full of shit (cooler, blankets, folding chairs, etc.) What was the point??? Anyway, I claimed valuable real estate in a prime lawn location. set everything up, and proceeded to pour myself a solo cup full of Dewar's on the rocks. I broke out my vape pen about 15 minutes later. By the time my first friends showed up, I was nicely toasted. We had about an hour of sun come out then, and the weather got noticeably warmer. But right after that a cold breeze came off the lake, and everyone put on another layer. By the time it started, the place was jam packed. The deference given to Mr. Ma was absolute: one could hear a pin drop among the 10,000+ audience members for two and a half hours. It's a surreal experience to close one's eyes while swept away my the music, only to open them and be reminded that you are surrounded by a sea of silent people appreciating music written over 300 years ago. I'll never forget it...


That's quite the mix of different age groups. Almost looks like a big picnic.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 21, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> 20 things you shouldn't google
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 21, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I'm jealous. I've been planting perennial fruit or a few years now, but because I'm in New England, I'm limited on what survives the winter. I've been trying to get a cold hardy fig to grow, but it's been difficult, my tree died back to the roots last winter because we had single digit and sub zero temps for a couple weeks, but it threw out new growth, so I'm hoping it's got a good root system established. With the new job, I'm already planning on dropping up to a grand on fruit trees and bushes in the spring.
> 
> I wonder what bread with those bananas would taste like if they have an ice cream taste to them?


Good luck on the fig, I've lost 5 in 35 yrs. Best I got was 4 yrs, then a killing frost. It grew back but was a little bush and got killed again. Lasted for 3 yrs but each year it had to grow back and deprived roots at expense of aerial growth. Didn't come back 4th yr. Now I've got one in a 20 gal container and build a removable "Greenhouse" around it, and wrap insulation around pot each winter. It's 3 yrs old, 8ft tall, seems happy. What variety did you have? I'm thinking it might survive free in my winters.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 21, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Good luck on the fig, I've lost 5 in 35 yrs. Best I got was 4 yrs, then a killing frost. It grew back but was a little bush and got killed again. Lasted for 3 yrs but each year it had to grow back and deprived roots at expense of aerial growth. Didn't come back 4th yr. Now I've got one in a 20 gal container and build a removable "Greenhouse" around it, and wrap insulation around pot each winter. It's 3 yrs old, 8ft tall, seems happy. What variety did you have? I'm thinking it might survive free in my winters.


Mine is either a Brown Turkey or Chicago Hardy, I believe it's the Chicago, they're both supposed to be good for me in zone 6a. I had both in pots originally, but the labels got sun bleached, one died and I'm not sure which one survived. The one that's surviving is the 3rd I've planted outdoors in the last 7, or so, years. The first one was doing great for a couple years until some Ahole decided to drive through my yard and tore it out, #2 never made it through the first winter, this one is going on its 3rd year. Last year I had close to 4 dozen figs set, but we had an early, and wet, autumn and they all got moldy. I think in the 10+years I've been trying, I maybe harvested a dozen figs. I have 2 in pots I'm keeping indoors from here on out, ones about 5ft tall and has a half dozen or so fruit sets already, one I'm doing as a bonsai. I've propagated new ones from cuttings almost every year so I have backups, plus everyone seems to like getting them as gifts. I've probably given away a few dozen over the years.

I blame the old Italian I used to work with for sending me on this mission, he had his cousin overnight freshly picked figs from their family farm in Italy. Nothing I get in the stores has even come close.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 21, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Mine is either a Brown Turkey or Chicago Hardy, I believe it's the Chicago, they're both supposed to be good for me in zone 6a. I had both in pots originally, but the labels got sun bleached, one died and I'm not sure which one survived. The one that's surviving is the 3rd I've planted outdoors in the last 7, or so, years. The first one was doing great for a couple years until some Ahole decided to drive through my yard and tore it out, #2 never made it through the first winter, this one is going on its 3rd year. Last year I had close to 4 dozen figs set, but we had an early, and wet, autumn and they all got moldy. I think in the 10+years I've been trying, I maybe harvested a dozen figs. I have 2 in pots I'm keeping indoors from here on out, ones about 5ft tall and has a half dozen or so fruit sets already, one I'm doing as a bonsai. I've propagated new ones from cuttings almost every year so I have backups, plus everyone seems to like getting them as gifts. I've probably given away a few dozen over the years.
> 
> I blame the old Italian I used to work with for sending me on this mission, he had his cousin overnight freshly picked figs from their family farm in Italy.* Nothing I get in the stores has even come close*.


Exactly. My grand father had a couple fig trees in his backyard (SoCal),huge trees and loaded every season. Produced enough for 4 families, so we all had glorious fresh figs. Never once have I purchased satisfactory figs from a store.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 21, 2019)

Happy Summer Solstice everyone......yeah i accomplished not looking at the back of my eyelids one more time.....

It's gonna be a hot one here, heat indexes gonna reach above 105F today......so if your in my area be warned....

Coffee is hot and ready come and get it....


----------



## lokie (Jun 21, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> another day another dollar.. beat af today practically did everything at work myself. only had 4 and a half sheet pans of meat usually my friend helps me but today idk think she exhausted af too so i just did all of it plus the cleaning it's okay though she gives me ride to and from work and i barely give her any gas money i did one time and she refused to take it so w.e. my coworker finally out of the hospital but got tomorrow off bosses didn't want to chance it she is stubborn so idk if she will show up for work tomorrow or not i think she will because she needs the money as well. pretty sure our company doesn't have PTO or paid sick leave.
> 
> tried to ask my sister to use her car but she says she got work at 6 and it's 4pm rn so didn't want to go traffic hour right now too pet store is close but meh i'll just wait. got some beef jerky from work idk what flavor it is but gonna pop open a beer and relax eat some jerky since i don't got shit to do or want to do right now. hopefully i get paid tomorrow since my boss don't come back until saturday i likely wont get paid until monday then he is going on another business trip idk how long for probably another week.
> 
> car funds are getting low and i forgot that i need to buy a longer and thicker chain for my necklace with my moms ashes the chain they gave me is super thin


This may sound like an odd request but could you post a pic of sister with a sock on her left sholder?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 21, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> *Happy Summer Solstice* everyone......yeah i accomplished not looking at the back of my eyelids one more time.....
> 
> It's gonna be a hot one here, heat indexes gonna reach above 105F today......so if your in my area be warned....
> 
> Coffee is hot and ready come and get it....


----------



## raratt (Jun 21, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Exactly. My grand father had a couple fig trees in his backyard (SoCal),huge trees and loaded every season. Produced enough for 4 families, so we all had glorious fresh figs. Never once have I purchased satisfactory figs from a store.


There are a bunch of them growing around here, don't know what type though. There is one growing on the edge of a pasture that was a volunteer I guess that no one takes care of, but it has fruit every year. Edit: Brown Turkey trees?


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 21, 2019)

Well, I woke up, so I've got that going for me. 

My current plan is to drink coffee, finish my KPI class assignment (due today!), then possibly mosey up to the job fair and pack my clothes for South America.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 21, 2019)

My signature is quite dated. Meant to change that.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 21, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Well, I woke up, so I've got that going for me.
> 
> My current plan is to drink coffee, finish my KPI class assignment (due today!), then possibly mosey up to the job fair and pack my clothes for South America.


nice, have fun in South America......


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> There are a bunch of them growing around here, don't know what type though. There is one growing on the edge of a pasture that was a volunteer I guess that no one takes care of, but it has fruit every year. Edit: Brown Turkey trees?


Back in '78-79 when in grad school a buddy and I went fishing, wanted to try a new spot so we went to one of the tributaries off the American river up in the Sierra foothills. We hike awhile and come to a clearing with a broken down cabin over 100 yrs old. Lots of old antique tools, clothes irons( the old ones heated over a fire) with all the wood parts rotted away. Anyway, all of a sudden I notice this huge fig tree about 80ft away, 30-40 ft tall. I was amazed. Had to be some sort of micro niche


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 21, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's quite the mix of different age groups. Almost looks like a big picnic.


That's just what it is, a giant outdoor picnic set to music. There are 4000 fixed theater seats up front for those that desire a more traditional concert experience, and the lawn further back that seats about 7000. I rarely attend the concerts on the lawn anymore, because it's usually people talking and eating loudly during the music. I can't enjoy the music through that noise, and it pisses me off that the lawn audience does not respect the artists enough to make them the focus of the experience. This concert was different - EVERYONE was silent the entire time. Glorious...


----------



## raratt (Jun 21, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Back in '78-79 when in grad school a buddy and I went fishing, wanted to try a new spot so we went to one of the tributaries off the American river up in the Sierra foothills. We hike awhile and come to a clearing with a broken down cabin over 100 yrs old. Lots of old antique tools, clothes irons( the old ones heated over a fire) with all the wood parts rotted away. Anyway, all of a sudden I notice this huge fig tree about 80ft away, 30-40 ft tall. I was amazed. Had to be some sort of micro niche


You notice that a lot when riding a motorcycle in the foothills. There are places that the temp drops a good 10-15 degrees in a matter of feet, then it returns to normal. Where I live gets much colder than surrounding cities due to down slope breezes I believe, but there are warm pockets also.


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 21, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> nice, have fun in South America......


Cannot say it is going to happen, unfortunately, due to the American Airline mechanics union. I'm supposed to leave to Santiago on Sunday and my first leg to DFW has already been canceled. We will see what else the Chilean travel group can come up with but it is looking pretty bleak.


----------



## ANC (Jun 21, 2019)

Been way too busy again... 
It is raining pretty hard now, can't wait to go to bed.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 21, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> That's just what it is, a giant outdoor picnic set to music. There are 4000 fixed theater seats up front for those that desire a more traditional concert experience, and the lawn further back that seats about 7000. I rarely attend the concerts on the lawn anymore, because it's usually people talking and eating loudly during the music. I can't enjoy the music through that noise, and it pisses me off that the lawn audience does not respect the artists enough to make them the focus of the experience. This concert was different - EVERYONE was silent the entire time. Glorious...


Looks like it was a great time. I love laid back concerts where you can sit on a blanket in the grass and enjoy the music and weather.

I've done absolutely nothing today, only left the house to take the dog for a walk. I have to go for a sleep study tonight at 9:30 and try to sleep in a strange place with strange people watching  I can hardly wait. 

The Pride parade is on Sunday and the weather is looking amazing, 25°C with no rain. We're going to be on the top deck on of a TTC bus throwing ribbons and carrying on. My dad confirmed he'll be joining us again this year, our 13th parade together.


----------



## too larry (Jun 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> You notice that a lot when riding a motorcycle in the foothills. There are places that the temp drops a good 10-15 degrees in a matter of feet, then it returns to normal. Where I live gets much colder than surrounding cities due to down slope breezes I believe, but there are warm pockets also.


My hiking trail on my cousin's land has a cold and a warm spot. There is enough of a change you notice it. I always mean to look in the daytime and see if there is some sort of cave opening near the cold spot. When Granny Larry and her sister were kids, {a hair over 100 years ago} they played in a cave in one of the fields. It was big enough they could get down in it and not be seen across the field. I've never been able to find it. We do have some limestone sinks on our land. I always figured it would be around them.


----------



## too larry (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 21, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> . . . . . . . The Pride parade is on Sunday and the weather is looking amazing, 25°C with no rain. We're going to be on the top deck on of a TTC bus throwing ribbons and carrying on. My dad confirmed he'll be joining us again this year, our 13th parade together.


Sister was saying the Pride parade in Denver last weekend messed up traffic big time. Huge turnout. Hope you guys have a good time.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 21, 2019)

too larry said:


> Sister was saying the Pride parade in Denver last weekend messed up traffic big time. Huge turnout. Hope you guys have a good time.


It's a zoo here every year but it's such a big party atmosphere that nobody seems to mind. As long as you use transit and avoid driving it's easy to get around during the parade. I like to go to the nyc Pride parade next weekend as well, just so I can say I've been there but it's not in the budget right now.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 21, 2019)

Sink is in and silicone set, tightened clamps (put all 12 in fml)
 
@WeedFreak78 turns out Calculus is very handy. I used it to install my garbage disposal FUCK YEAH!

@Singlemalt my son gas a huge old fig tree (Santa Monica). He still has not reported back on how Sig Fig tasted. 

Now on to installing the faucet and hooking all this bullshit up. 



I hurt.


----------



## too larry (Jun 21, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's a zoo here every year but it's such a big party atmosphere that nobody seems to mind. As long as you use transit and avoid driving it's easy to get around during the parade. I like to go to the nyc Pride parade next weekend as well, just so I can say I've been there but it's not in the budget right now.


They were coming from Colorado Springs, so on the interstate. It took a couple of hours to get through town.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 21, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4353297
> Sink is in and silicone set, tightened clamps (put all 12 in fml)
> View attachment 4353298
> @WeedFreak78 turns out Calculus is very handy. I used it to install my garbage disposal FUCK YEAH!
> ...


+rep for the Calculus lol


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 21, 2019)

I’m trying to accomplish this, but it’s winning
Pulled pork poutine


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> You notice that a lot when riding a motorcycle in the foothills. There are places that the temp drops a good 10-15 degrees in a matter of feet, then it returns to normal. Where I live gets much colder than surrounding cities due to down slope breezes I believe, but there are warm pockets also.


I experienced that when I still had my bike.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 21, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4353297
> Sink is in and silicone set, tightened clamps (put all 12 in fml)
> View attachment 4353298
> @WeedFreak78 turns out Calculus is very handy. I used it to install my garbage disposal FUCK YEAH!
> ...


So that is an integrated disposer


----------



## raratt (Jun 21, 2019)

What are the odds? One of the sprinkler solenoids went south on me right when I replaced the timer. The second timer has a circuit check built into it and it kept saying check zone 2. I redid all the wires, still no go. Buzzed out the lines and that solenoid was almost shorted. The first timer was thrown into a big box with no packing, so I assumed it got rattled and broken. So much for assumption. I ended up doing swaptronics like I used to bitch at my Airmen for doing. All fixed now anyway (dumb shit).


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 21, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> So that is an integrated disposer


Nicely derived.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 21, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4353297
> Sink is in and silicone set, tightened clamps (put all 12 in fml)
> View attachment 4353298
> @WeedFreak78 turns out Calculus is very handy. I used it to install my garbage disposal FUCK YEAH!
> ...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 21, 2019)

Rained all week until today.

A lot.

Today I cut grass at my daughter's house and fed her dog.

Then I came home and cut more grass. And I still have more grass to cut.

But it's the longest day of the year so I can cut grass till 9:30. Yay.

Tomorrow weed wacker in the morning and convertible all afternoon.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 21, 2019)

Today? Not much so far...Not much


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 21, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Happy Summer Solstice everyone......yeah i accomplished not looking at the back of my eyelids one more time.....
> 
> It's gonna be a hot one here, heat indexes gonna reach above 105F today......so if your in my area be warned....
> 
> Coffee is hot and ready come and get it....


Enjoy your sunny solstice I wish it was the summer solstice it’s the winter solstice here, it’s been 4c in the morning tops of 11c so 39-60f. It is good indoor weed growing weather though.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 21, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Enjoy your sunny solstice I wish it was the summer solstice it’s the winter solstice here, it’s been 4c in the morning tops of 11c so 39-60f. It is good indoor weed growing weather though.


i am wife has cold beer for me and there is a pool that has my name on it. Growing in the kinda heat i have sucks where i'm at. I'm more of a winter grower myself. Still got a sativa finishing up, when it's done i can kinda close shop for the rest of the summer, and do some re-thinking of the setup....


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 21, 2019)

Fuck yeah, the trip to Santiago, Chile is on! See y'all in a week with some landrace beans!


----------



## too larry (Jun 21, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Fuck yeah, the trip to Santiago, Chile is on! See y'all in a week with some landrace beans!


Good luck on the beans. Have fun, stay safe.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 21, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4353305 I’m trying to accomplish this, but it’s winning
> Pulled pork poutine


O. M fucking G! That looks delicious. I haven't had poutine in years. I'm gonna have to make that this weekend. I hope my supermarket has cheese curd.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 21, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> turns out Calculus is very handy. I used it to install my garbage disposal FUCK YEAH!


You can’t get them in Oz pretty sure there illegal to install I only ever see them on movies when someone’s going to get there fingers chopped off lol. All my friends that have been to the states take photos of them like it some sort of alien technology


----------



## raratt (Jun 21, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> You can’t get them in Oz pretty sure there illegal to install I only ever see them on movies when someone’s going to get there fingers chopped off lol. All my friends that have been to the states take photos of them like it some sort of alien technology


We can work out something, black market disposal sales, we can make bank! lol.


----------



## too larry (Jun 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> We can work out something, black market disposal sales, we can make bank! lol.


I read a post somewhere where someone always marked their weed shipments as makeup. Maybe that would get them past customs.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 21, 2019)

So I'm trying to complete forms for my background check for the new job on their stupid fucking website, , and it wants all employment info for a specific date range, but the company I worked for last doesn't exist anymore, just the name and one product line got bought out, everything else was dismantled. I don't have any old info, it won't allow me to leave that range blank and I doubt they want the new info seeing how the new people won't know me from a hole in the wall, so it won't allow me to complete it. I've had it kicked back twice now. It was 430 this afternoon when it got kicked back the last time and when I tried calling it went right to voicemail, so being Friday I figure it's not getting resolved until Monday now. So fucking frustrating. Between fucking around with that I cleaned up my grow area a little, vacuumed the AC fins on my portable and got it hooked up and did a bunch of trimming. I REALLY need to do a concentrate run, I didn't realize I had as much trim as I do. Maybe I'll make a bunch of edibles for my friends for the 4th, they don't do shit to me, but when I did try making them in the past, everyone loved them. I also lost a big hunk of finger hash from trimming that I was pissed about, then I found it stuck in my belly hair about an hour later. Win for the hairy guy.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 21, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I'm jealous. I've been planting perennial fruit or a few years now, but because I'm in New England, I'm limited on what survives the winter. I've been trying to get a cold hardy fig to grow, but it's been difficult, my tree died back to the roots last winter because we had single digit and sub zero temps for a couple weeks, but it threw out new growth, so I'm hoping it's got a good root system established. With the new job, I'm already planning on dropping up to a grand on fruit trees and bushes in the spring.
> 
> I wonder what bread with those bananas would taste like if they have an ice cream taste to them?


grats on the new job and yea that is what i am wondering as well i like my banana's mostly in pb n j sandwiches or on pancakes or shakes mostly but milk is fucking expensive here around $10 a gal. all the fruit plants at our house is in horrible condition though cause you know my grandpa doesn't take care of his garden so they don't bare fruit often and even when they do they don't taste as good as they should or don't get as big as they should. the only ones that really bare fruit often is the papaya's and his papaya's are so damn small compared to our neighbors one which is twice the size. the banana's bared fruit as well but once a year only idk how often they are supposed to bare fruit.

my grandpa is a straight up plant hoarder though. all he does is constantly plant more and more plants from seed or buys them from the store never ending cycle thats why our garden is so infested with pests and why i don't really do any outdoor gardening. could go outside and show you some diseased plants easily XD. he tries to give us some of his harvests for like vegetables but if my dad takes it and makes a dish out of it i don't eat it. tried many times to help him clean up the garden but he just plants more things so i stopped. he plants things just for fun too like vegetables and doesn't even eat it he just lets it wither in the hot sun and die.


----------



## raratt (Jun 21, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> found it stuck in my belly hair


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 21, 2019)

lokie said:


> This may sound like an odd request but could you post a pic of sister with a sock on her left sholder?


lol wtf.. you sound like my dad. my dad likes to take pics of us sleeping with weird shit on us. one time he put some fucking walnuts like the whole walnut on our eyes and took a pic. weird part was when my sisters friend who was living with us a long time ago asked me on my birthday "were you watching me sleep?" and she asked me right infront of my mom and sister too and im just like wtf..? this girl wasn't cute or anything and she was a straight up hoe. the way she said it too was like "happy birthday; btw were you watching me sleep last night?" i should of said yea early birthday present lol


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 21, 2019)

finally made it to my weekend. extremely exhausted straight up got about 2 hours of sleep last night because i had the runs. think it was the beef jerky i ate one of the flavors we make is mostly ponzu base and for some reason i think the amount of ponzu vs my stomach it just destroy my butthole because my farts and poop smell like the cow died up in there and it comes out straight up water. plus my dad was up late not sure wtf he was doing but he kept going in and out of the house and slamming the door and our screen door makes a loud squeaking sound and he is just walking back and forth from his room to outside. 

got paid today i got $875 saved up so far right now i should of broken $1k at least but since i spent money on smokes, drinks, and flowers for my mom/coworker it didn't break the 1k. think my boss is gonna put me on the payroll next week so i won't get paid for a while probably not for a good 3 weeks. not sure wth i should do with my money now since i likely can't wait 2-3 years to get a new car so opening up an account at the credit union would be pointless since i was primarily going to use it to get lower interest rates. that money is gonna drop down to $800 at least by my next paycheck unless i get paid again next week friday. i REALLY need to stop smoking soon got about roughly 6-7 more months to quit for good. 

saw a nice ass muscle car today at work cause i work right next to a big auto shop that sells all kinds of auto parts. it was a mercury cougar never heard of it or seen one before. other then that im ready to relax for the weekend probably do some window shopping on cars and more research about cars, work on my puzzle so i can get that shit off my desk and then buy some stuff on amazon. gonna try buy those banana seeds and my trellis net since nobody wants to take me to the damn store or let me borrow there car.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 21, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> lol wtf.. you sound like my dad. my dad likes to take pics of us sleeping with weird shit on us. one time he put some fucking walnuts like the whole walnut on our eyes and took a pic. weird part was when* my sisters friend who was living with us a long time ago asked me on my birthday "were you watching me sleep?*" and she asked me right infront of my mom and sister too and im just like wtf..? this girl wasn't cute or anything and she was a straight up hoe. the way she said it too was like "happy birthday; btw were you watching me sleep last night?" i should of said yea early birthday present lol


When exactly was this?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 21, 2019)

too larry said:


> I read a post somewhere where someone always marked their weed shipments as makeup. Maybe that would get them past customs.


How much does your wife's makeup case weigh? That disposer required Calculus AND Linear Algebra to support it. Can't imagine makeup requiring much more than remedial math.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 21, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> When exactly was this?


----------



## raratt (Jun 21, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> How much does your wife's makeup case weigh? That disposer required Calculus AND Linear Algebra to support it. Can't imagine makeup requiring much more than remedial math.


----------



## too larry (Jun 21, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> How much does your wife's makeup case weigh? That disposer required Calculus AND Linear Algebra to support it. Can't imagine makeup requiring much more than remedial math.


Thank the Good Lord, the wife is past the age where she thinks full camo is needed. Although her cousin Sally came over for a weekend once. She had one small bag for clothes and two larger bags for makeup.

I just thought it was funny someone was marking weed shipments as makeup. Not sure how that makes it safer. But what is really funny is that you can;t own a disposer down under.


----------



## raratt (Jun 21, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> When exactly was this?


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> We can work out something, black market disposal sales, we can make bank! lol.


It wouldn’t work no one in Oz knows calculus


----------



## raratt (Jun 21, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> It wouldn’t work no one in Oz knows calculus


----------



## jungle666 (Jun 21, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> It wouldn’t work no one in Oz knows calculus


Who’s calculus


----------



## raratt (Jun 21, 2019)

jungle666 said:


> Who’s calculus


He was that kinky Roman Emperor.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 21, 2019)

I was emptying out a closet today and found a box of old pictures I didn't even remember I had, so lets go Beach Camping Baja Mexico 30 years ago. Featuring yours truly and friends and family. I would take 3 weeks off from work and we would drive the entire length of Baja, hopping from beach camp to beach camp all the way down and all the way back 2000mi round trip from San Diego. These are an accumulation of pics from maybe a dozen trips down Baja over a 10 year period from the late 1980's to late 1990's...


----------



## doublejj (Jun 21, 2019)

We practically lived on lobster.....


----------



## too larry (Jun 21, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I was emptying out a closet and a box of old pictures I didn't even remember I had, so lets go Beach Camping Baja Mexico 30 years ago. Featuring yours truly and friends and family. I would take 3 weeks off from work and we would drive the entire length of Baja, hopping from beach camp to beach camp all the way down and all the way back 2000mi round trip from San Diego. These are an accumulation of pics from maybe a dozen trips down Baja over a 10 year period from the late 1980's to late 1990's...
> View attachment 4353460
> View attachment 4353461
> View attachment 4353462
> ...


I never understood how we could take 55% of their country (Texas, California, Nevada, and Utah, most of New Mexico, Arizona and Colorado, and parts of Oklahoma, Kansas, and Wyoming) and not take that strip too. Polk must not have been a fisherman.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 21, 2019)

I knew some spots that at really low tides you could catch lobsters by hand from under the rocks....


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 21, 2019)

too larry said:


> Thank the Good Lord, the wife is past the age where she thinks full camo is needed. Although her cousin Sally came over for a weekend once. She had one small bag for clothes and two larger bags for makeup.
> 
> I just thought it was funny someone was marking weed shipments as makeup. Not sure how that makes it safer. But what is really funny is that you can;t own a disposer down under.


It's like they are conflating them with chippers. 

@DustyDuke can you own a chipper there?


----------



## doublejj (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Jun 21, 2019)

jungle666 said:


> Who’s calculus


Depending on your geography it was either Newton or Leibniz.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> He was that kinky Roman Emperor.


His wife Algebra was always the sensible one.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 21, 2019)

doublejj said:


> We practically lived on lobster.....
> View attachment 4353467
> 
> View attachment 4353468
> ...


Hell yeah that’s living


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 21, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> It's like they are conflating them with chippers.
> 
> @DustyDuke can you own a chipper there?


Yeah we do but if someone gets a splinter they will ban them as well


----------



## doublejj (Jun 21, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Hell yeah that’s living


It didn't hurt that my fishing/camping buddies were members of a bluegrass band, we had cold beer & live music by the campfire every night. Sweet times, those days.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 21, 2019)

Local market had a sale on T-bone steaks today $5.
with some seasoned red potatoes cooked in the air fryer...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 21, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Yeah we do but if someone gets a splinter they will ban them as well


The movie "Fargo" must not have played in OZ, that's why chippers are legal


----------



## jungle666 (Jun 21, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Local market had a sale on T-bone steaks today $5.
> with some seasoned red potatoes cooked in the air fryer...
> View attachment 4353513
> 
> View attachment 4353512


Great memories there jj


----------



## doublejj (Jun 21, 2019)

As soon as we hit the beach in Baja I would take the camper off the truck at base camp and that way I had my 4x4 truck to drive all around. The last several trips we had kayaks, we didn't only eat lobster we ate a lot of fish too...


----------



## doublejj (Jun 21, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> The movie "Fargo" must not have played in OZ, that's why chippers are legal


Some of the grow stores in NorCal rent out trimming machines and a few have wood chippers. I always thought the chippers were just for stems.....


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 21, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Yeah we do but if someone gets a splinter they will ban them as well


Position a chipper at your kitchen sink window and direct the output to a compost bin! Garbage disposal on steroids.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 21, 2019)

Just finished transplanting from 10g to 65g. Hope it pays off.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 21, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Just finished transplanting from 10g to 65g. Hope it pays off. View attachment 4353537


it will.....trust me on this


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 21, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Position a chipper at your kitchen sink window and direct the output to a compost bin! Garbage disposal on steroids.


Maybe I’ll chuck one in just to be a crazy renegade. I’m assuming you would need a sink that fits it as well and this will come as a incredibly stupid question but where does the rubbish go? Lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 21, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Maybe I’ll chuck one in just to be a crazy renegade. I’m assuming you would need a sink that fits it as well and this will come as a incredibly stupid question but where does the rubbish go? Lol


If you get a powerful enough enough chipper, over the neighbor's fence seems to recommend itself


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 21, 2019)

doublejj said:


> it will.....trust me on this


If im gonna trust anybody on something like this it's gonna be you! Haha


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 21, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Maybe I’ll chuck one in just to be a crazy renegade. I’m assuming you would need a sink that fits it as well and this will come as a incredibly stupid question but where does the rubbish go? Lol


Compost bin

Edited to add: I'd just pitch my leftovers out the window into it.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 21, 2019)

Our crew has started covering greenhouses this week, I should get up there soon and take a few pics. They did sent me a pic today while they were up on one of the greenhouses fine tuning the light dep covers.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 21, 2019)

doublejj said:


> It didn't hurt that my fishing/camping buddies were members of a bluegrass band, we had cold beer & live music by the campfire every night. Sweet times, those days.
> View attachment 4353499
> 
> View attachment 4353500
> ...





doublejj said:


> As soon as we hit the beach in Baja I would take the camper off the truck at base camp and that way I had my 4x4 truck to drive all around. The last several trips we had kayaks, we didn't only eat lobster we ate a lot of fish too...
> View attachment 4353523
> 
> View attachment 4353521
> ...


I was not the only one that found images worth saving
 
and I like this as an avi pic


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 21, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Compost bin


Nice was hoping that was the answer and I could use my compost quicker. I’ve got like 5 compost bins going need it to break down quicker.
Or do I just buy a pig feed him the scraps and eat it @doublejj post wasn’t far off with his memes earlier


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 21, 2019)

1st day of summer:

I drive 2 hours south to stockton to pick up my boat left at 6. $4400 of repairs. Was back by 11am launched at bidwell to meet up with a bunch of buddies who got a houseboat. One of my buddies lost his dogs inside his house when the fire came through. I knew the dogs.

Fuck you Camp Fire!
I keep saying it could always be worse because of my buddy Rob.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 21, 2019)

I had a really good talk with everyone. We all lost our houses and most of us our crops.

If I said that i’m pretty sure i’m suffering from ptsd what would your guys’s reaction be? I’ve been through so fucking much in my life. This one is fucking me up. i thought i was gonna die. Two roads over, 5 people died in their cars.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 21, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I had a really good talk with everyone. We all lost our houses and most of us our crops.
> 
> If I said that i’m pretty sure i’m suffering from ptsd what would your guys’s reaction be? I’ve been through so fucking much in my life. This one is fucking me up. i thought i was gonna die. Two roads over, 5 people died in their cars.


Hugs brother......PTSD is real


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 21, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Hugs brother......PTSD is real


Dude. Rudy was behind me in my outback i kept calling him and we were both thinking we were gonna die. We were stuck right up at Pearson rd for 1.5hrs. Pitch black and smoke. Embers the size of basketballs.

I thought i was gonna die.

Totally not even comparable to what vietnam for you and bataan shit my grandpa, but i’m trippin dude!

Rudy totalled the outback going down Clark with rex in the car. Fire on both sides of us when i finally got to him.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 21, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I had a really good talk with everyone. We all lost our houses and most of us our crops.
> 
> If I said that i’m pretty sure i’m suffering from ptsd what would your guys’s reaction be? I’ve been through so fucking much in my life. This one is fucking me up. i thought i was gonna die. Two roads over, 5 people died in their cars.


Look into short term EMDR therapy, it can really help with that as can smoking more pot.
Hugs


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 21, 2019)

I was super close to deleting my posts. Fuck it. I trip out sometimes.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 21, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Dude. Rudy was behind me in my outback i kept calling him and we were both thinking we were gonna die. We were stuck right up at Pearson rd for 1.5hrs. Pitch black and smoke. Embers the size of basketballs.
> 
> I thought i was gonna die.
> 
> ...


you made it out bro, it wasn't your time. I totally feel you, unfortunately it never goes away. you need to accept that it happened and for some unexplained reason you survived. It's a haunting feeling I know, but it wasn't your fault that any of that happened. It will be part of you till your dying days, but it could have ended a lot worse. Learning to adjust to the new you will be the hardest part. Keep your friends and family close brother. PM me if you need anything.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 21, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I was super close to deleting my posts. Fuck it. I trip out sometimes.


I have posted several posts like that and deleted them. RIU is a good place to vent.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 21, 2019)

doublejj said:


> you made it out bro, it wasn't your time. I totally feel you, unfortunately it never goes away. you need to accept that it happened and for some unexplained reason you survived. It's a haunting feeling I know, but it wasn't your fault that any of that happened. It will be part of you till your dying days, but it could have ended a lot worse. Learning to adjust to the new you will be the hardest part. Keep your friends and family close brother. PM me if you need anything.


You’re fucking badass dude.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 21, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I was super close to deleting my posts. Fuck it. I trip out sometimes.


Be you hun


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 21, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I had a really good talk with everyone. We all lost our houses and most of us our crops.
> 
> If I said that i’m pretty sure i’m suffering from ptsd what would your guys’s reaction be? I’ve been through so fucking much in my life. This one is fucking me up. i thought i was gonna die. Two roads over, 5 people died in their cars.


War isn't the only cause of PTSD bro. Imagine surviving women and rape, a massive tornado wipes out a town, a hurricane like in Florida, etc.
Don't add this to your load.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 22, 2019)

I fucking LOVE this place...


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 22, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Dude. Rudy was behind me in my outback i kept calling him and we were both thinking we were gonna die. We were stuck right up at Pearson rd for 1.5hrs. Pitch black and smoke. Embers the size of basketballs.
> 
> I thought i was gonna die.
> 
> ...


Heavy shit mate your still here, dodging rattle snakes. Venting is good for the soul but can be hard on the pride, don’t let it be I think it’s a male trait. I get weird talking about certain stuff probably share more on here then I would in the real world.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 22, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Imagine surviving women.


^^^^^^This^^^^^

(Yes I am a douche)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 22, 2019)

I hope you feel better soon @Aeroknow Maybe try some meditation? I use a free app on my phone. It’s called Insight Timer. Go to guided meditation for anxiety . Over 20,000 free meditations. If your interested I can let you know my bookmarks. Take care.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 22, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I had a really good talk with everyone. We all lost our houses and most of us our crops.
> 
> If I said that i’m pretty sure i’m suffering from ptsd what would your guys’s reaction be? I’ve been through so fucking much in my life. This one is fucking me up. i thought i was gonna die. Two roads over, 5 people died in their cars.


Ptsd is a mother fucker. I havent been back to work since my son passed away a week before this past Christmas. I still have flashbacks of giving him cpr. I had barely just got over the death of my high school buddy who I had to put down because he tried to shoot me with my own shotgun while high on meth in 2015. You're not alone bro.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 22, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Ptsd is a mother fucker. I havent been back to work since my son passed away a week before this past Christmas. I still have flashbacks of giving him cpr. I had barely just got over the death of my high school buddy who I had to put down because he tried to shoot me with my own shotgun while high on meth in 2015. You're not alone bro.


Holy fucking shit dude.

I’m so sorry. Man. I just don’t know what I’d do if something like that happened to me. I keep saying it could always be worse because I know people deal with allot worse. God damn! Again, so sorry dude.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 22, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I had barely just got over the death of my high school buddy who I had to put down because he tried to shoot me with my own shotgun while high on meth in 2015. You're not alone bro.


My best friend hasn’t even called me this whole time after the fire. Just before the fire, around early October he just straight left his property with plants in the ground talking about everyone’s trying to kill him. Last thing he told me was they’re following him and he’s afraid he’ll lead them right to me.

This is of course from meth. Fucking trips me out. I’m wondering if people like him can make it back to this planet, or is the psychosis for ever.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 22, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> My best friend hasn’t even called me this whole time after the fire. Just before the fire, around early October he just straight left his property with plants in the ground talking about everyone’s trying to kill him. Last thing he told me was they’re following him and he’s afraid he’ll lead them right to me.
> 
> This is of course from meth. Fucking trips me out. I’m wondering if people like him can make it back to this planet, or is the psychosis for ever.


Some people never come back. I've seen plenty people fry their brains. Just never though it would one of my close homies to try some crazy shit like that. He should have known better. I got a fast hand.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 22, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I hope you feel better soon @Aeroknow Maybe try some meditation? I use a free app on my phone. It’s called Insight Timer. Go to guided meditation for anxiety . Over 20,000 free meditations. If your interested I can let you know my bookmarks. Take care.


I appreciate it, you guys are hella cool.

I think the main thing I need to do is not get shitty drunk like I did yesterday. It’s when it all likes coming out.
Imagine a full houseboat of people like me. That’s what it was like yesterday. Once we all got liquored up it was all stories about the evacuation.

My buddys wife is a teacher. She was on the boat too. Left school with a full car of kids that morning. The poor kids. They are dealing with some serious shit and it’s all just now starting to come out. They need to do allot to help the kids deal with this.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 22, 2019)

Wow. That’s some heavy.... hope ya”ll find some peaceful times ahead. Sorry to here all this....


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 22, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I appreciate it, you guys are hella cool.
> 
> I think the main thing I need to do is not get shitty drunk like I did yesterday. It’s when it all likes coming out.
> Imagine a full houseboat of people like me. That’s what it was like yesterday. Once we all got liquored up it was all stories about the evacuation.
> ...


I feel you. My son has autism and is non-verbal. But every day he says his lil brothers name and and tries to look behind the pictures of him to see if hes there. He doesnt understand and it sucks because he was such a good big brother to him. If i could trade places with my son in heaven I would. Life aint fair


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 22, 2019)

You guys and gals rock........

prolly one of the reasons why i love it here

Morning all, coffee is hot.......got some shit to do this morning then off to the house for a little manacure time with the grass and the garden....

Plus the Mrs, wants to go into town for some shopping.....


----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> 1st day of summer:
> 
> I drive 2 hours south to stockton to pick up my boat left at 6. $4400 of repairs. Was back by 11am launched at bidwell to meet up with a bunch of buddies who got a houseboat. One of my buddies lost his dogs inside his house when the fire came through. I knew the dogs.
> 
> ...





Aeroknow said:


> I had a really good talk with everyone. We all lost our houses and most of us our crops.
> 
> If I said that i’m pretty sure i’m suffering from ptsd what would your guys’s reaction be? I’ve been through so fucking much in my life. This one is fucking me up. i thought i was gonna die. Two roads over, 5 people died in their cars.


We were blessed in the hurricane. Lost all my barns and timber, but the house escaped with just roof damage. So many had it worse than us. My boss has been back in her house for about a month, but still has crews in most days. She is not doing well at all. She knocks out a couple three six packs a night. But so far she isn't day drinking. The board members and the rest of the staff are doing all we can to make the job easier for her. But she is still letting stuff slide.

The wife says that lots of her facebook friends freak out in bad weather now. I don't have good sense. The storm never scared me. Even when my barns were blowing away, we were on the porch recording it. But the damn recovery is kicking my ass. At the rate I'm going, I figure I have about 5-10 years of it ahead.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 22, 2019)

I just went to get oil and a filter for my car and they don't carry the brand of filter I want anymore. Of course the button pusher behind the counter doesn't know anything about the other filters they offer. Most people don't care, but I want a filter with the correct paper filter media, crimped metal or bonded plastic seals on the filter media and some type of anti drain back valve. Some filters, even some more expensive ones, use a perforated cardboard like material and glue all the filter material in. They're known to break down and let more contaminates through and, especially if the glue seams fail, it's almost like having no filter if its bad enough. My car is getting up in miles and I run it to the red line through a couple gears almost every time I drive, so I want the best protection I can get, at a reasonable price.

I'm already planning on a new motor and tranny, so maybe I shouldn't care as much. Lol. It's still gonna be a year, at least, before it happens. I can get a blueprinted, forged, short block for around $7K, only about $2000 more than a factory, non forged, Ford reman motor, which I've read some really bad reviews about. I was gonna turbo it, but there's a supercharger kit for my car that's reasonable and I won't have to figure out where to fit everything, so I'm going to need the beefy bottom end. I also want to look into upgrading to a 6 or 8 speed auto. I'm looking for a mild 400rwhp tune for daily driving, but with the flick of a switch to a different tune closer to 600. I've needed new tires for awhile now, so I'm looking for the 18" GT500 rims I've wanted since I got the car as the first upgrade. Gonna be a sleeper.
Not my car, but it's a twin with the wheels I want. Last of the full size, body on frame, V8 dinosaurs, but I love it.


----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I appreciate it, you guys are hella cool.
> 
> I think the main thing I need to do is not get shitty drunk like I did yesterday. It’s when it all likes coming out.
> Imagine a full houseboat of people like me. That’s what it was like yesterday. Once we all got liquored up it was all stories about the evacuation.
> ...


Drinking does dredge up shit from deep down. But talking about it is good. Here there are lots of outreach programs for folks. But the problem with kids is so many left the area due to housing shortage, they are in other places where the help isn't readily available.


----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Not my car, but it's a twin with the wheels I want. Last of the full size, body on frame, V8 dinosaurs, but I love it.


And I get upset if I have to buy a V-6. lol

Back when we got the old Prius {2005} we were getting 50+ mpg. The higher the price of gas went, the smarter I looked. Only get 33 on my Camry, but I got such a deal on it, I couldn't turn it down.


----------



## raratt (Jun 22, 2019)

Mornin. When I went to Ace to get my sprinkler solenoid I figured I'd pick up a couple six packs of annuals to put around my mailbox. I took them up to the cashier and she said go grab a couple more because they were trying to get rid of them, so I got 4 for the price of 2. Works for me.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 22, 2019)

Good morning! 
I was bringing a piece of art out to my car to drive it to fed ex to get it packaged and shipped off. As I was opening the car door my water bottle slipped out of my hand and spilled water over the paper art collage. Orange paint got all over my white jacket and glass broke all over the car and around the tires. At the same time the sun came out and the humidity skyrocketed about 20’degrees. 
The painting is back up in my wall drying out. My white jacket is in the wash. I swept all the glass from the parking lot and now chillin here for a few bong hits regrouping and contemplating if I should even leave the house again at this point.


----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2019)

raratt said:


> Mornin. When I went to Ace to get my sprinkler solenoid I figured I'd pick up a couple six packs of annuals to put around my mailbox. I took them up to the cashier and she said go grab a couple more because they were trying to get rid of them, so I got 4 for the price of 2. Works for me.


A couple three years ago Mamma went to the Co-op for a pack of squash seeds. She came home with two trash bags of old seeds. I still have most of them in my freezer. Anyone need collard seeds?


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 22, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Good morning!
> I was bringing a piece of art out to my car to drive it to fed ex to get it packaged and shipped off. As I was opening the car door my water bottle slipped out of my hand and spilled water over the paper art collage. Orange paint got all over my white jacket and glass broke all over the car and around the tires. At the same time the sun came out and the humidity skyrocketed about 20’degrees.
> The painting is back up in my wall drying out. My white jacket is in the wash. I swept all the glass from the parking lot and now chillin here for a few bong hits regrouping and contemplating if I should even leave the house again at this point.


Sounds like enough excitement for one day. Maybe try again tomorrow. I'm getting anxious just reading about this


----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Good morning!
> I was bringing a piece of art out to my car to drive it to fed ex to get it packaged and shipped off. As I was opening the car door my water bottle slipped out of my hand and spilled water over the paper art collage. Orange paint got all over my white jacket and glass broke all over the car and around the tires. At the same time the sun came out and the humidity skyrocketed about 20’degrees.
> The painting is back up in my wall drying out. My white jacket is in the wash. I swept all the glass from the parking lot and now chillin here for a few bong hits regrouping and contemplating if I should even leave the house again at this point.


Damn man. That sounds like the shit I do.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 22, 2019)

Lol! Yeah. Try again later. I’m such a clutz! Just gotta keep pickin up the pieces and start again.


----------



## lokie (Jun 22, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Good morning!
> I was bringing a piece of art out to my car to drive it to fed ex to get it packaged and shipped off. As I was opening the car door my water bottle slipped out of my hand and spilled water over the paper art collage. Orange paint got all over my white jacket and glass broke all over the car and around the tires. At the same time the sun came out and the humidity skyrocketed about 20’degrees.
> The painting is back up in my wall drying out. My white jacket is in the wash. I swept all the glass from the parking lot and now chillin here for a few bong hits regrouping and contemplating if I should even leave the house again at this point.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 22, 2019)

4:00am been in trim jail didn’t even realise how late/early it was I’m off to bed


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 22, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> 4:00am been in trim jail didn’t even realise how late/early it was I’m off to bed


Sweet dreams...............


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 22, 2019)

spent all night looking at some tuners and surprisingly this one video shows some nice beaters like they aint even modded much visually like what most people will invest in such as body kits and all that but they out perform luxury cars like rarri's and shit XD. the funniest one i saw was when the vw golf's came up and then just smoked this ferarri shit was funny cause that model was from i guess early 90's late 80's maybe and just looked like a straight box car. that and an old 90's civic looked like trash but it was a beast. 

gives me hope that yea it aint always about the looks so i can kinda broaden my selection. still be doing some research though. i never noticed how much money i'd have to invest in a damn tuner if i decided to go that route. kind of narrowed down my selection to an integra ( don't want um much now incase it gets stolen cause i guess it is the most stolen car in the 91-97 models and yes mfers here will steal your car easily lol they steal a LOT of peoples rims/tires ), golf GTI i am kinda looking more towards the later models cause i like how the older cars tend to look but i'd settle for a newish model older is probably better cheaper to find parts i'd assume., civic ( probably go with a EG/EK model but they are really hard to find here stock literally the most modded cars in Hawaii ), lastly a miata likely anywhere from 91-97. everything HAS to be stock though if it aint stock i don't want it as i want to fix something from stock so i understand how shit works not necessarily just modding it but just regular maintenance. i got a few other selections i'd be interested in like a BMW m3 ( think it's the E30 or E46 model ) 

the biggest downside to tuning is i'd have to learn how to drive manual and idk anyone with a damn manual car so it's like how tf am i gonna buy one if i can't drive manual. i mean i get the general idea on how to start it, shift, etc.. but i need to practice. was just thinking of buying the car and having my dad teach me or my sisters bf actually teach me cause he does valet and im pretty sure he needs to know how to drive stick. so that is my first step either buy the car and just learn how to shift on it or rent out a manual car and learn on that but going rate per day is fairly expensive to rent. it's mainly cause i just want to learn how to drive stick as well.

other then that just got a bunch of little things to do around the house today such as water my plants and check on how they are doing, work on this damn puzzle, feed the dogs and do some laundry


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol! Yeah. Try again later. I’m such a clutz! Just gotta keep pickin up the pieces and start again.
> View attachment 4353814


Ahhh I love how your fingernails match your sneakers, too cute!


----------



## doublejj (Jun 22, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhh I love how your fingernails match your sneakers, too cute!


sneakers?...did i miss something?


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 22, 2019)

doublejj said:


> sneakers?...did i miss something?


I’m starting to connect the dots


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 22, 2019)

The wife 2 kids and a dog in my bed and the couch ain’t very comfy 2 hours sleep yay, might fit some z’s in later


----------



## blu3bird (Jun 22, 2019)

I went to work this morning for a couple hours. Got back home and did laundry, cleaned the house and mowed the lawn. Just getting back from the party store with a 6 pack of Redd's blueberry ale, I'm sitting out in the yard in the shade with my dog just relaxing for the rest of the night about to pound down these Redd's


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 22, 2019)

Nice. Very good lawn. Is that background field yours? What is grown there? Thx


----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2019)

blu3bird said:


> I went to work this morning for a couple hours. Got back home and did laundry, cleaned the house and mowed the lawn. Just getting back from the party store with a 6 pack of Redd's blueberry ale, I'm sitting out in the yard in the shade with my dog just relaxing for the rest of the night about to pound down these Redd'sView attachment 4353942


Nice looking place. What's that growing in the field?


----------



## blu3bird (Jun 22, 2019)

It's corn again this year. That field isn't mine, it's some farmer down the road property. That field isn't doing so good, we've had too much rain this year. He just finally planted a week or two ago. I'll throw in a pic of the field. Usually by now the corn is almost knee high, not this year though.

I'm trying to get a pic to load but it's taking forever, but yeah it's going to be a bad year for farmers here in Michigan this year. I drive semi truck all over this state and all the cornfields look real bad


----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2019)

blu3bird said:


> It's corn again this year. That field isn't mine, it's some farmer down the road property. That field isn't doing so good, we've had too much rain this year. He just finally planted a week or two ago. I'll throw in a pic of the field. Usually by now the corn is almost knee high, not this year though.
> 
> I'm trying to get a pic to load but it's taking forever, but yeah it's going to be a bad year for farmers here in Michigan this year. I drive semi truck all over this state and all the cornfields look real bad


I thought it looked like corn, and thought it should be taller.


----------



## blu3bird (Jun 22, 2019)

too larry said:


> I thought it looked like corn, and thought it should be taller.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 22, 2019)

too larry said:


> I thought it looked like corn, and thought it should be taller.


Same, or wheat/barley and wondered why it was so short. Most everywhere around here has already cut and baled. Then I thought some specialty grass.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 22, 2019)

blu3bird said:


> View attachment 4353961


Jesus, still mud!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Same, or wheat/barley and wondered why it was so short. Most everywhere around here has already cut and baled. Then I thought some *specialty grass.*


Lol to the man with a hammer ...


----------



## blu3bird (Jun 22, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Same, or wheat/barley and wondered why it was so short. Most everywhere around here has already cut and baled. Then I thought some specialty grass.


Yeah the farmers that did alfalfa or soybeans are going to be ok, the farmers that did corn this year in Michigan are taking a loss.


----------



## blu3bird (Jun 22, 2019)

Turn my back for a minute to get wood and start a little fire now that the sun has passed the trees on the west side of my yard and the fire pit is shaded, my dog knocked over my beer and drank it while I wasn't looking lol, she's just chilling now


----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2019)

Nice fire pit. Is there a 17 wheeler on the road somewhere?


----------



## blu3bird (Jun 22, 2019)

too larry said:


> Nice fire pit. Is there a 17 wheeler on the road somewhere?


LOL

Maybe


----------



## raratt (Jun 22, 2019)

Pictures no workie again.


----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2019)

raratt said:


> Pictures no workie again.


Nothing worked for me for a while. I actually got up and walked around in circles. {well, a square really} 15 minutes @ 3mph. I had done 20 minutes @ 2 1/2 mph earlier today. I'm down to 203 and would love to return to one'derland.


----------



## raratt (Jun 22, 2019)

too larry said:


> Nothing worked for me for a while. I actually got up and walked around in circles. {well, a square really} 15 minutes @ 3mph. I had done 20 minutes @ 2 1/2 mph earlier today. I'm down to 203 and would love to return to one'derland.


I sat on my ass and drank beer, good for you. I'm at about 225, but I am 6'2", at least (when I can stand up straight).


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jun 22, 2019)

Went to a crawfish boil and cooking kabobs!


----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2019)

raratt said:


> I sat on my ass and drank beer, good for you. I'm at about 225, but I am 6'2", at least (when I can stand up straight).


Back in my JV basketball days I was 5 11 3/4. I assume I'm still in that neighborhood.

The pisser about the weight is I had got up to 250, then took it down to 165, and stayed at 173 for 3-4 years. Stopped weighing and measuring my food and it's eased back up.


----------



## raratt (Jun 22, 2019)

too larry said:


> Back in my JV basketball days I was 5 11 3/4. I assume I'm still in that neighborhood.
> 
> The pisser about the weight is I had got up to 250, then took it down to 165, and stayed at 173 for 3-4 years. Stopped weighing and measuring my food and it's eased back up.


Heaviest I was in the AF was 215 on Guam, way too much good food and stupid cheap beer. I can drop 10-15 pounds easy enough if I wanted to, I just don't want to at the moment. I just cut back on quantities I eat.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 22, 2019)

raratt said:


> Heaviest I was in the AF was 215 on Guam, way too much good food and stupid cheap beer. I can drop 10-15 pounds easy enough if I wanted to, I just don't want to at the moment. I just cut back on quantities I eat.


I played Rugby League (semi/pro) until I was 32 my game weight was around 200. I’m 6’1” now I weigh 235. It’s easier to lose weight when you get paid to be fit. I did blow out to 255 but slowly getting back down.
My Daughter starts playing next year and they want me to coach, need to get back down to keep up with them

Edit I changed my measurements my conversion’s were off a bit google sorted it lol


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 22, 2019)

shaved my beard and stache they were getting kinda uncomfortable due to the damn heat/humidity. another small aircraft crash again on Oahu honestly idk wtf is going on because for a few years now we see quite a few of them. 11 people dead from it as well they said it was from a skydiving airplane. finished majority of my chores all i got to do tomorrow is just wash laundry and finish the puzzle. worked on it for a little bit but nothing major. figured i have all of tomorrow im not doing anything so might as well save it for tomorrow so i have something to do at least. 

did some more car shopping/research and i think i settled on the car i plan to buy based on availability, looks, affordability, maintenance costs, tuning potential if i do plan to go there if not then at least i can resell it down the line make some money back at least. was thinking of buying a golf gti but then it's fairly costly for my budget and how bad i could use a car right now plus they are mostly manual and idk how to drive manual nor do we have a car i can learn on so i'd have to spend money to rent one. 

just playing the waiting game now. saving up money to afford the car, insurance, and all that. looking up how to transfer title as well and what is needed in my state/county so i don't get fucked over. seems pretty straight forward as far as the paper work goes but i don't understand wtf they mean when i need to "notify the DMV when title has been swapped" like does that mean i need to call um and tell them i bought the car then go in and do the paper work to change actual titles or just go in and do it. confusing cause it says to notify the dmv then to come in so im like tf.. probably is just the later cause our DMV don't even answer there fucking phones learned this first hand when i had to renew my license last year had to call them about 50 time before someone picked up.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 22, 2019)

I had a strange gig at noon, a birthday party for a one year old. The parents were wealthy, live at the Ritz and flew many relatives in for the party. Went home to eat and rest afterward, then off to play another wedding on the south side. I picked up my sexy married chamber music girl as she is recently car-less, and we drove down together. She just got back from her country, visiting her elderly parents and taking care of their business. It was a nice drive, and we got to catch up a little. I have ANOTHER gig tomorrow, another weird one. These millionaires have huge estates in the city by the lake, and they have a annual garden walk. All the common folks are graced for a day and get to walk through these affluent, meticulously kept private estate gardens. This dude wants to one up his neighbors, so he hired me to play a three hour set while the walk takes place. The amusing thing is it is supposed to rain for the exact hours of my set, so it probably won't even happen. Oh well, I get paid either way as per my contract. Maybe I'll just stay in his mansion and play for him and a few friends. Like I said, weird...


----------



## blu3bird (Jun 23, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> shaved my beard and stache they were getting kinda uncomfortable due to the damn heat/humidity. another small aircraft crash again on Oahu honestly idk wtf is going on because for a few years now we see quite a few of them. 11 people dead from it as well they said it was from a skydiving airplane. finished majority of my chores all i got to do tomorrow is just wash laundry and finish the puzzle. worked on it for a little bit but nothing major. figured i have all of tomorrow im not doing anything so might as well save it for tomorrow so i have something to do at least.
> 
> did some more car shopping/research and i think i settled on the car i plan to buy based on availability, looks, affordability, maintenance costs, tuning potential if i do plan to go there if not then at least i can resell it down the line make some money back at least. was thinking of buying a golf gti but then it's fairly costly for my budget and how bad i could use a car right now plus they are mostly manual and idk how to drive manual nor do we have a car i can learn on so i'd have to spend money to rent one.
> 
> just playing the waiting game now. saving up money to afford the car, insurance, and all that. looking up how to transfer title as well and what is needed in my state/county so i don't get fucked over. seems pretty straight forward as far as the paper work goes but i don't understand wtf they mean when i need to "notify the DMV when title has been swapped" like does that mean i need to call um and tell them i bought the car then go in and do the paper work to change actual titles or just go in and do it. confusing cause it says to notify the dmv then to come in so im like tf.. probably is just the later cause our DMV don't even answer there fucking phones learned this first hand when i had to renew my license last year had to call them about 50 time before someone picked up.


You have to bring the title to them so they can put it your name, no big deal. Usually have to do it within 15 days of the sale or they hit you with late fees.

You can save another trip there if you buy insurance before you go in to do the title. That way you can get title transferred and get a plate/registration all in one trip, I don't believe they will let you purchase a plate/registration without proof of insurance. Well at least that's how it works in Michigan

Here in Michigan if you have a vehicle titled in your name, whether your driving it or it's parked in your garage not being driven at all, you have to have some kind of insurance on it like just storage insurance. It's the law. You cannot own a vehicle in Michigan without some form of insurance.


----------



## jungle666 (Jun 23, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I played Rugby League (semi/pro) until I was 32 my game weight was around 200. I’m 6’1” now I weigh 235. It’s easier to lose weight when you get paid to be fit. I did blow out to 255 but slowly getting back down.
> My Daughter starts playing next year and they want me to coach, need to get back down to keep up with them
> 
> Edit I changed my measurements my conversion’s were off a bit google sorted it lol


Who did you play for dusty


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 23, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> ... button pusher behind the (parts) counter doesn't know anything...


Hey, I was a parts guy in another life, (can you say paper catalogs and the newest tech, wait for it....microfiche?)


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 23, 2019)

too larry said:


> A couple three years ago Mamma went to the Co-op for a pack of squash seeds. She came home with two trash bags of old seeds. I still have most of them in my freezer. Anyone need collard seeds?


Our library has a free seed program collected from area stores but they are the ones nobody wanted so..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 23, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Our library has a free seed program collected from area stores but they are the ones nobody wanted so..


Old seeds can still be good. 
This spring I bought a pack of old butternut squash seeds for 25 cents. 
They looked like shit when I opened em. Kinda spotty, but every single one germinated, no problem-o.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 23, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Hey, I was a parts guy in another life, (can you say paper catalogs and the newest tech, wait for it....microfiche?)


I'm gonna rant a little.

It's just crazy how much stuff has changed in 20 years. Back then, we had independent parts stores, 4 within 15min of me, with inventory and at least one guy that knew cars. He usually owned a hot rod, classic, custom, or two, and it was always parked out front if it was a nice day. They knew how to cross reference part numbers and many times knew of other parts that could work in a pinch. I could get almost any maintenance type part I needed that day, even for cars that were 30 years old. There was always a couple gear heads sitting around shooting the shit, because you could get real performance parts there. If the guy behind the counter didn't know about something, one of those guys did. Then auto zone, pepboys and Advanced auto slowly took over and fired anyone that knew anything. Now they put some kid that's still wet behind the ears on the register, don't stock any fucking parts and if it's for anything older than 10 years, they have no fucking clue. Unless your buying oil, spark plugs or an air filter there's a 2-5 day wait so they can get it shipped in. I needed valve cover gaskets for a 302/351 ford and they didn't stock them. I realize they haven't been produced in 20 years, but they were produce for close to three decades and there are still millions of them on the roads in daily use, maybe keep some basic parts on the shelf?  . If you drive an older vehicle you better keep up on maintenance and hope it never just breaks down cause getting it fixed the same day almost never happens nowadays. Shit, it's getting hard finding in stock parts for my 2006. So fucking frustrating.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 23, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Old seeds can still be good.
> This spring I bought a pack of old butternut squash seeds for 25 cents.
> They looked like shit when I opened em. Kinda spotty, but every single one germinated, no problem-o.


I think butternut seeds are damn near indestructible. They're the only thing that always survives through my composting and my worm bin. I just noticed 3 sprouts in my indoor flowering bed from the worm castings and there's a dozen that sprouted around the yard I didn't plant, but from compost I spread. Works for me, I love it.


----------



## raratt (Jun 23, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I'm gonna rant a little.
> 
> It's just crazy how much stuff has changed in 20 years. Back then, we had independent parts stores, 4 within 15min of me, with inventory and at least one guy that knew cars. He usually owned a hot rod, classic, custom, or two, and it was always b parked out front if it was nice. They knew how to cross reference part numbers and many times knew of other parts that could work in a pinch. I could get almost any maintenance type part I needed that day, even for cars that were 30 years old. There was always a couple gear heads sitting around shooting the shit, because you could get real performance parts there. If the guy behind the counter didn't know about something, one of those guys did. Then auto zone, pepboys and Advanced auto slowly took over and fired anyone that knew anything. Now they put some kid that's still wet behind the ears on the register, don't stock any fucking parts and if it's for anything older than 10 years, they have no fucking clue. Unless your buying oil, spark plugs or an air filter there's a 2-5 day wait so they can get it shipped in. I needed valve cover gaskets for a 302/351 ford and they didn't stock them. I realize they haven't been produced in 20 years, but they were produce for close to three decades and there are still millions of them on the roads in daily use, maybe keep some basic parts on the shelf?  . If you drive an older vehicle you better keep up on maintenance and hope it never just breaks down cause getting it fixed the same day almost never happens nowadays. Shit, it's getting hard finding in stock parts for my 2006. So fucking frustrating.


We still have one of those places, huge inventory in the back. Went there to see if they had an oil seal for an old outboard and the guy gets out a caliper to check the one I brought in and grabs the huge book of seals and O-rings. Couldn't find an exact fit, but still.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 23, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I think butternut seeds are damn near indestructible. They're the only thing that always survives through my composting and my worm bin. I just noticed 3 sprouts in my indoor flowering bed from the worm castings and there's a dozen that sprouted around the yard I didn't plant, but from compost I spread. Works for me, I love it.


Ever grow gourds? 
My wife germinated some and had to chop the tips off, per instructions on the packet. They were tough AF and never really opened. The tap root came out one end and the first leaf had to wiggle out of the seed hull. 
One leaf got stuck and I totally fucked it up by trying to help...


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 23, 2019)

Yep they've gone the way of the "real" hardware store where the old guy would be able to find the esoteric weird screw and then give you advice/opinion whether you needed/wanted it or not. Now you can't even find anyone in the dept much less who knows anything.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I'm gonna rant a little.
> 
> It's just crazy how much stuff has changed in 20 years. Back then, we had independent parts stores, 4 within 15min of me, with inventory and at least one guy that knew cars. He usually owned a hot rod, classic, custom, or two, and it was always parked out front if it was a nice day. They knew how to cross reference part numbers and many times knew of other parts that could work in a pinch. I could get almost any maintenance type part I needed that day, even for cars that were 30 years old. There was always a couple gear heads sitting around shooting the shit, because you could get real performance parts there. If the guy behind the counter didn't know about something, one of those guys did. Then auto zone, pepboys and Advanced auto slowly took over and fired anyone that knew anything. Now they put some kid that's still wet behind the ears on the register, don't stock any fucking parts and if it's for anything older than 10 years, they have no fucking clue. Unless your buying oil, spark plugs or an air filter there's a 2-5 day wait so they can get it shipped in. I needed valve cover gaskets for a 302/351 ford and they didn't stock them. I realize they haven't been produced in 20 years, but they were produce for close to three decades and there are still millions of them on the roads in daily use, maybe keep some basic parts on the shelf?  . If you drive an older vehicle you better keep up on maintenance and hope it never just breaks down cause getting it fixed the same day almost never happens nowadays. Shit, it's getting hard finding in stock parts for my 2006. So fucking frustrating.


I just smogged my 30 y/o Ford Probe. Most parts are unavailable. Those that are are very pricey. You can't talk to the parts locator unless you have failed a smog. You can't see the ref without paying someone other than your ASE husband master mechanic and smog tech $650.00 (kids who know less and could not care less). We had to overhaul her rollover and vent valve ourselves, found a new fuel pressure damper and she survived this year. I have to either sell her or crush her soon, breaks my heart she's a really nice car.

I'm going to the baseball game this afternoon and eating roasted peanuts until someone mistakes me for an elephant. Have a good day.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 23, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I just smogged my 30 y/o Ford Probe. Most parts are unavailable. Those that are are very pricey. You can't talk to the parts locator unless you have failed a smog. You can't see the ref without paying someone other than your ASE husband master mechanic and smog tech $650.00 (kids who know less and could not care less). We had to overhaul her rollover and vent valve ourselves, found a new fuel pressure damper and she survived this year. I have to either sell her or crush her soon, breaks my heart she's a really nice car.
> 
> I'm going to the baseball game this afternoon and eating roasted peanuts until someone mistakes me for an elephant. Have a good day.


If I lived there I wouldn't drive anything newer then a '73, unless it was somehow exempt. I'd hoard a few of the same model for parts too. On the car forums I'm on I've read too many times about someone out there who stored their legally modified, at that time, 70/80/90s car, then go to get it going again after 20+years and needing to sell it because they can't make it legal. I'd be pissed if I had to give up my father's Monte Carlo because he modified it 30 years ago. Our smog was modeled after yours, but luckily they aren't real hard assess about it like there, yet. 15 years old and older is emissions exempt, we can pull all that stuff if we want, they don't even do a visual check. I think the idea of emissions testing is great, but I've always said it should just be a tailpipe test. If it's clean, it's clean, but they gotta make their money. I've been working on a 79 Ford truck with a diesel conversion for close to 5 years, and now my state is talking about doing what Cali is and making diesels illegal if it doesn't meet recent standards, which there's no way mine will because of its age. I already have a ton of money in parts and I'm just starting the hours upon hours of fabrication needed to make everything fit. I'm pretty sure if that happens, I'll seriously look into moving so I can keep my cars. They might mean more to me than the house.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 23, 2019)

One day about 15 yrs ago I was finally and thoroughly convinced that the world as I knew it had ended: I went to the auto parts store, Kragens (the individually owned stores had already disappeared a few years back) and the store person was a very cute teenage girl with gorgeous hair and well manicured hands. She asked what I needed and I tried to talk to her about it; unless I had a part number that she could plug into computer, she was stymied. I had her bring up a schematic and I was able to find my part and show her. Not in stock, a week til delivery. I knew I could fake it til the part came in and so I asked for plain gasket material so I could modify. Huh?
The complete and total shit about the whole thing was there wasn't an adult/experienced person there; just her and a boy in the back stocking parts and sweeping floor.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> If I lived there I wouldn't drive anything newer then a '73, unless it was somehow exempt. I'd hoard a few of the same model for parts too. On the car forums I'm on I've read too many times about someone out there who stored their legally modified, at that time, 70/80/90s car, then go to get it going again after 20+years and needing to sell it because they can't make it legal. I'd be pissed if I had to give up my father's Monte Carlo because he modified it 30 years ago. Our smog was modeled after yours, but luckily they aren't real hard assess about it like there, yet. 15 years old and older is emissions exempt, we can pull all that stuff if we want, they don't even do a visual check. I think the idea of emissions testing is great, but I've always said it should just be a tailpipe test. If it's clean, it's clean, but they gotta make their money. I've been working on a 79 Ford truck with a diesel conversion for close to 5 years, and now my state is talking about doing what Cali is and making diesels illegal if it doesn't meet recent standards, which there's no way mine will because of its age. I already have a ton of money in parts and I'm just starting the hours upon hours of fabrication needed to make everything fit. I'm pretty sure if that happens, I'll seriously look into moving so I can keep my cars. They might mean more to me than the house.


Yeah I have bins of extra parts for her. But who keeps an extra roll over valve? Even if they don't pass smog we can keep them. They simply aren't street legal unless they qualify for an exemption. I think we can sell them out of state or gift them to a relative but they aren't street legal here anymore, sad.

Overall we benefitted from the smog program however now they allow the manufacturers to buy out of the program so the repairs fall on the owner and other shenanigans, it's annoying.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 23, 2019)

blu3bird said:


> You have to bring the title to them so they can put it your name, no big deal. Usually have to do it within 15 days of the sale or they hit you with late fees.
> 
> You can save another trip there if you buy insurance before you go in to do the title. That way you can get title transferred and get a plate/registration all in one trip, I don't believe they will let you purchase a plate/registration without proof of insurance. Well at least that's how it works in Michigan
> 
> Here in Michigan if you have a vehicle titled in your name, whether your driving it or it's parked in your garage not being driven at all, you have to have some kind of insurance on it like just storage insurance. It's the law. You cannot own a vehicle in Michigan without some form of insurance.


yea it seems simple enough just the way they wrote it on the Honolulu dmv site was confusing. i don't think we need insurance to get plates/regristration i mean for the most part most people update there registration before selling it cause nobody wants to pay the back taxes and unless it is typically like a vintage car they wont store the plates to avoid back taxes. for us i think all we do really is swap the title and thats it. we keep the same plate numbers and unless we want to change the plate numbers we'd have to pay. insurance is a must here in Hawaii no matter what. you can't drive without it. i mean yea you can but if you get pulled over your screwed. our site says 30 days before late fee's kick in but i think for the seller they must do it within 10days. 

the dmv is literally right by my house the only major problem is they are extremely busy and unless you make an appointment about 1 month ahead you'll spend hours there. i gotta do more research though cause i do plan to change the license plate number as well just for personal reasons not like customize it but just change it. the nice license plates here are mostly sold out too but idc too much for those the regular ones look pretty good imo


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 23, 2019)

I mixed up about 7 gallons of fish emulsion for my one outdoor plant for its first heavy feeding. Took almost 3 weeks for it to acclimate, it started flowering but it's back in veg and really taking off now that it's finally getting sunny and warm. I found mixing Alaska brand fish fertilizer(5-1-1) and Neptune's harvest fish(2-4-1), or fish and seaweed(2-3-1), at a 1:1 ratio, so 1/2oz each per gallon, gives about a 3-2-1 npk ratio and they really seem to like it in veg. I cut out the Alaska once they show flower and hit them with some langbeinite for the K. Then I doused it with a gallon of the compost tea I had brewing. After that I did the first cut on the lawn and used some of that for mulch around the plant. I'll hit that with the tea again later. I pretty much gave up on my garden this year. It was so cold and wet after I planted that nothing sprouted and most of my tomatoes died. All that's left are a bunch a squash and melon plants, maybe 8 sweet peppers and a few beans here and there. With our short season it's not really worth restarting now. I'm going to look in my seed stash for something that produces in under 2 months and can germinate at 90F. Lol.. Ya right. I tried starting lettuce this time of year once and it would bolt once it was 2-3" tall. I gotta go sharpen the mower blades, I caught a huge rock in a new part of the yard I'm clearing and I royally fucked them up, it was just smashing grass after that. It sucks cause I just put them on last year and they only have 2 or 3 mows on them. I'm good at making work for myself.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 23, 2019)

extremely exhausted got about 3 hours of sleep last night was hot and humid af. 

was just looking at the news and not to my surprise i see a cannabis related story. apparently someone tried to sell medical cannabis on craigslist and then the buyer rolled up and shot at him. idk if he died or what but the buyer only got 5years sentence. not sure how the fuck someone can only get a 5 year sentence for what i would consider attempted murder. 5 years is literally nothing. 

bout to work on this puzzle get it finished up hopefully early so i can do other things today. got laundry to do, check the plants, more research on car stuff. work early tomorrow and my coworker is coming back so were gonna get slammed again


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 23, 2019)

Today? Not much so far...not much...


Hmm...I have the craziest feeling...like i've been here before.......


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 23, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> If I lived there I wouldn't drive anything newer then a '73, unless it was somehow exempt. I'd hoard a few of the same model for parts too. On the car forums I'm on I've read too many times about someone out there who stored their legally modified, at that time, 70/80/90s car, then go to get it going again after 20+years and needing to sell it because they can't make it legal. I'd be pissed if I had to give up my father's Monte Carlo because he modified it 30 years ago. Our smog was modeled after yours, but luckily they aren't real hard assess about it like there, yet. 15 years old and older is emissions exempt, we can pull all that stuff if we want, they don't even do a visual check. I think the idea of emissions testing is great, but I've always said it should just be a tailpipe test. If it's clean, it's clean, but they gotta make their money. I've been working on a 79 Ford truck with a diesel conversion for close to 5 years, and now my state is talking about doing what Cali is and making diesels illegal if it doesn't meet recent standards, which there's no way mine will because of its age. I already have a ton of money in parts and I'm just starting the hours upon hours of fabrication needed to make everything fit. I'm pretty sure if that happens, I'll seriously look into moving so I can keep my cars. They might mean more to me than the house.


Are you in a deep fry state?
I recall some 1960's-70's Bends in Santa Cruz with french fry scented exhaust just a few years ago. Bio fuel might be better then moving.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 23, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhh I love how your fingernails match your sneakers, too cute!


thanks curious. Your so nice!
FedEx wanted over 200 bucks to pack n ship the art. I decided to make the box myself. This polka dot box is going to be sooooo ridiculous. Hahahah!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 23, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> ... . But who keeps an extra roll over valve?.. .


Me. When I stripped my last crown vic, I kept everything except the frame, body shell, the engine, the dashboard or the glass which were all damaged, and nothing in front of the motor, that stuff all disintegrated in the accident. I have all the remaining electronics, harnesses, full interior, trim, weather stripping, fuel lines, brake lines, suspension, exhaust, clips, hardware, etc, etc, etc. Everything. And I want another parts car. I'm pretty serious about keeping this car. I have half my old garage dedicated to parts storage for it. I've said a few times how much I love it, plus it's already a rare model, I figure if I can keep it in good shape for another 20-30 years, maybe I can sell it for big bucks when I can't drive anymore, if there's still a collector market.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 23, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Are you in a deep fry state?
> I recall some 1960's-70's Bends in Santa Cruz with french fry scented exhaust just a few years ago. Bio fuel might be better then moving.


where you guys live that have smog laws? i assume cali cause i dont think here in Hawaii we have those laws


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 23, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Are you in a deep fry state?
> I recall some 1960's-70's Bends in Santa Cruz with french fry scented exhaust just a few years ago. Bio fuel might be better then moving.


I'm picturing a deep fryer in the bed as a fuel tank, but it's heated, maybe by the exhaust, so you can fry chicken as you drive. Just top it up with new oil every now and then. And throw some corn on the exhaust manifold.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 23, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> where you guys live that have smog laws? i assume cali cause i dont think here in Hawaii we have those laws


Yea, here in CA we have to consider the health of the rest of the nation.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 23, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I'm picturing a deep fryer in the bed as a fuel tank, but it's heated, maybe by the exhaust, so you can fry chicken as you drive. Just top it up with new oil every now and then. And throw some corn on the exhaust manifold.


LOL
It would not require a conversion after the conversion.

https://biofueloasis.com/

Edit: I spoke too soon. https://biofueloasis.com/faq/biodiesel-faqs/#ourfuel


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I mixed up about 7 gallons of fish emulsion for my one outdoor plant for its first heavy feeding. Took almost 3 weeks for it to acclimate, it started flowering but it's back in veg and really taking off now that it's finally getting sunny and warm. I found mixing Alaska brand fish fertilizer(5-1-1) and Neptune's harvest fish(2-4-1), or fish and seaweed(2-3-1), at a 1:1 ratio, so 1/2oz each per gallon, gives about a 3-2-1 npk ratio and they really seem to like it in veg. I cut out the Alaska once they show flower and hit them with some langbeinite for the K. Then I doused it with a gallon of the compost tea I had brewing. After that I did the first cut on the lawn and used some of that for mulch around the plant. I'll hit that with the tea again later. I pretty much gave up on my garden this year. It was so cold and wet after I planted that nothing sprouted and most of my tomatoes died. All that's left are a bunch a squash and melon plants, maybe 8 sweet peppers and a few beans here and there. With our short season it's not really worth restarting now. I'm going to look in my seed stash for something that produces in under 2 months and can germinate at 90F. Lol.. Ya right. I tried starting lettuce this time of year once and it would bolt once it was 2-3" tall. I gotta go sharpen the mower blades, I caught a huge rock in a new part of the yard I'm clearing and I royally fucked them up, it was just smashing grass after that. It sucks cause I just put them on last year and they only have 2 or 3 mows on them. I'm good at making work for myself.


I don't have an extra parts car LOL although if I see another GT I might pick it up depending on the condition.

Now I'm off to the ball park to eat my weight in roasted peanuts.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 23, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Yea, here in CA we have to consider the health of the rest of the nation.


As an east coaster, I'm glad you're trying to not contaminate the air coming my way. If you could get LA to cut back on the Mexican food, that would be appreciated, those bombs linger longer than you realize.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 23, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> As an east coaster, I'm glad you're trying to not contaminate the air coming my way. If you could get LA to cut back on the Mexican food, that would be appreciated, those bombs linger longer than you realize.


 That would be Mono Lake


----------



## too larry (Jun 23, 2019)

raratt said:


> Heaviest I was in the AF was 215 on Guam, way too much good food and stupid cheap beer. I can drop 10-15 pounds easy enough if I wanted to, I just don't want to at the moment. I just cut back on quantities I eat.


Stir-fry and green beans do the trick for me. Well they would if I would eat them. What I did was eat a big bowl before my regular food. That way you eat less of the calorie dense food.


----------



## raratt (Jun 23, 2019)

1976 and later require semi-annual smog checks in Cal. Bought a 76 truck expecting them to move the year up again right before they decided it was 76 forever, that sucked.


----------



## too larry (Jun 23, 2019)

I got in pretty early last night and got a full night's sleep. Got out, cut the okra and picked the squash before work this morning. Not enough time for anything else. So my Armenian cucumbers will be as big as my arm tonight when I get to them. Corn needs picking too. We already have a mess in the fridge, so. . . . . I guess I'll put some in the freezer. {nothing like a hurricane to clear up freezer space}

This is an F1 weekend. I had watched Quali live yesterday. Streaming live from watchespn is so much better for me that using dishanywhere to watch from the DVR. But the pre-race show came on as I was leaving the house, and I had a certain amount of work to do once I got here, so watching live wasn't an option today. On the Grid played for me with no problems, so I had high hopes for the GP itself. And after 9 or 10 failed attempts, I was able to watch. {Silver Arrows finished 1-2 with Lewis winning}

Shouldn't be but a couple three more hours. Our Sunday hours are camping friendly.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 23, 2019)

jungle666 said:


> Who did you play for dusty


Biggest club was Bears in qld was. I played mostly VRL for the sharks, panthers and highlanders sharks and highlanders also Storm development squad until I was 21. Juniors I played for bulldogs


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 23, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Biggest club was Bears in qld was. I played mostly VRL for the sharks, panthers and highlanders sharks and highlanders also Storm development squad until I was 21. Juniors I played for bulldogs


But how was your voice?


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 23, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Yea, here in CA we have to consider the health of the rest of the nation.


lol yea that is true. here in hawaii they give no fucks unless it pertains only to us mostly with agriculture and ocean stuff. it's kinda fucked up too cause they don't really give any fucks for what the hawaiians tend to consider sacred like they had that whole battle/protesting issue with maunakea i believe cause nasa wanted to put a new telescope on the mountain but the hawaiians consider it sacred so they were protesting and then the government just went ahead and allowed them to put the new telescope in. mostly all about the money and giving a good rep for the state nothing else tbh.

they got a bunch of stupid stuff going on here lately like the rail system they were building that nobody really wanted cause of how much our taxes went up and then now they found out people in charge were stealing the money or something so they are doing investigations on it, taxing us for trash pick up. they got lots of illegal air bnb's here as well and the state i believe just say meh.. there is so much that were just going to have to allow it and profit off of it. 

im just waiting for our economy to crash at some point like people here won't be able to afford living thats how it is already people are struggling. plus i think people from marshal islands have a free green card to live here cause the US bombed there island for target practice many years ago so we have to accomidate them for that.


----------



## too larry (Jun 23, 2019)

Forgot to mention I got in 35 minutes of walking @ 2 1/2 mph. I was talking to the wife while I was walking, and she got in 25 minutes herself.


----------



## too larry (Jun 23, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> . . . . . . . . . . im just waiting for our economy to crash at some point like people here won't be able to afford living thats how it is already people are struggling. plus i think people from marshal islands have a free green card to live here cause the US bombed there island for target practice many years ago so we have to accomidate them for that.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_Pacific_Mandate

From wiki wiki-

During World War II, the United States took control of the islands in the Gilbert and Marshall Islands campaign in 1944. Nuclear testing began on Bikini Atoll in 1946 and concluded in 1958.

The US government formed the Congress of Micronesia in 1965, a plan for increased self-governance of Pacific islands. The Trust Territory of the Pacific Islands in 1979 provided independence to the Marshall Islands, whose constitution and president (Amata Kabua) were formally recognized by the US. Full sovereignty or Self-government was achieved in a Compact of Free Association with the United States. Marshall Islands has been a member of the Pacific Community (SPC) since 1983 and a United Nations member state since 1991.[8] Politically, the Marshall Islands is a presidential republic in free association with the United States, with the US providing defense, subsidies, and access to U.S.-based agencies such as the Federal Communications Commission and the United States Postal Service.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> lol yea that is true. here in hawaii they give no fucks unless it pertains only to us mostly with agriculture and ocean stuff. it's kinda fucked up too cause they don't really give any fucks for what the hawaiians tend to consider sacred like they had that whole battle/protesting issue with maunakea i believe cause nasa wanted to put a new telescope on the mountain but the hawaiians consider it sacred so they were protesting and then the government just went ahead and allowed them to put the new telescope in. mostly all about the money and giving a good rep for the state nothing else tbh.
> 
> they got a bunch of stupid stuff going on here lately like the rail system they were building that nobody really wanted cause of how much our taxes went up and then now they found out people in charge were stealing the money or something so they are doing investigations on it, taxing us for trash pick up. they got lots of illegal air bnb's here as well and the state i believe just say meh.. there is so much that were just going to have to allow it and profit off of it.
> 
> im just waiting for our economy to crash at some point like people here won't be able to afford living thats how it is already people are struggling. plus i think people from marshal islands have a free green card to live here cause the US bombed there island for target practice many years ago so we have to accomidate them for that.


I must ask how a telescope is sacrilegious.

I visited the Big Island in '96. Absolutely wonderful night skies. I am all for light pollution restriction. I can no longer see (long list of faint fuzzies) where I live.

The Marshall Islands weren't target practice; they were weapons development.

Edited (typos)


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 23, 2019)

went outside to clean garage/some garden related stuff but again can't do too much knowing my grandpa gonna dig in it tomorrow before trash day comes and pull it all out. i try to throw things away slowly and then top it with our regular house trash. ate some dragon fruit that my dad grew idk how it tastes since i dont eat it very often but the middle is sweet but the outer edges is kinda bitter like eating a watermelon imo the outer red parts tend to be more bitter the the middle. need more fruits in my house though need stuff to feed my worms. idk if they are exploding yet but since i filled the bin to the max with old soil to try and compost some of the roots from my sunflowers i don't see a ton of big worms mostly all small baby ones. will be emptying some of that soil in a few days need to transplant my pineapple chunk into a bigger/final pot. gotta find a 5gal though cause 10gal imo is too big but idk where all my damn pots are at people keep using them or moving them so idk what pot is what size. 

did some work on the puzzle kind of over it tbh thinking about just doing like 10 pieces per day so then at least within 10 days i should be done for sure instead of trying to put in all 50-100 pieces in just a single day. nothing else to really do today just bunch of cleaning outside. 

was thinking of asking my aunty if i can use her car that she actually bought for my cousin to drive but my cousin doesn't even have her permit cause she can't even pass the test to get it. idk how the hell she can graduate from college with a certificate but not even get her permit. the car has been sitting for YEARS though and im pretty sure they owe backtaxes on it because the plates were not stored and im sure it needs a ton of work cause i doubt it has even been started in the past 3-5 years just sitting in the sun


----------



## too larry (Jun 23, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I must asl how a telescope is sacrilegious.
> 
> I visited the Big Island in '96. Absolutely wonderful night skies. I am all for light pollution restriction. I can no linger see (long list of faint fuzzies) where I live.. . . . . . ..


Since the hurricane I can see lights from 4-5 houses from my house now. You can see the actual houses from Sister's house. {from my little one mile road 20+ lights are visible across the river} Even down at the pond, I see lights from 3 houses to the south, and 2 to the north. #notahappycamper


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 23, 2019)

too larry said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_Pacific_Mandate
> 
> From wiki wiki-
> 
> ...





cannabineer said:


> I must asl how a telescope is sacrilegious.
> 
> I visited the Big Island in '96. Absolutely wonderful night skies. I am all for light pollution restriction. I can no linger see (long list of faint fuzzies) where I live.
> 
> The Marshall Islands weren't target practice; they were weapons development.


https://truthout.org/articles/the-us-tested-bombs-on-the-marshall-islands-now-victims-are-seeking-justice/

idk the whole story but yea they were basically bombed thus how they began to migrate here basically if i am correct. i mean i could do some research to back it up but im not overly interested in the topic XD. it just popped up in my head because this show i watch on youtube recently talked about it and how we got the word for "bikini" which was from the island and they stated that is how they got "bikini island" from spongebob. think the show was related to spongebob idk. 

as for the sacred mountain thing honestly idk i aint Hawaiian i just live in Hawaii. people do tend to get it mixed up calling everyone that lives in Hawaii "Hawaiian" if you look into Hawaiian culture though they have a LOT.. of sacred places mountains, streams/rivers, etc.. if you look back on How Hawaii actually became a state you'd understand why they were protesting against it as well. 

https://sites.coloradocollege.edu/indigenoustraditions/sacred-lands/sacred-lands-mauna-kea/

they i guess basically don't want people fucking up what they consider sacred. like going into a church and desicrating it. they had something similar as well as they also consider animals sacred i think sharks are one of them but there was a video from years ago of some hawaiian guy doing some ritual to this monk seal that was beached and chilling and of course there are signs stating to keep your distance as they are protected by law and then a cop shows up and batons the guy. can barely hear the audio but idk if it was police brutality or what maybe the guy made a rude remark to the cop provoking the cop that is what the comments said but again audio was bad so couldn't really hear shit. 

i never been to the big island but im sure they are more into the Hawaiian culture then they are here on Oahu. Oahu is fairly modernized of all the Hawaiian islands. we do got some Hawaiian sacred places here but the ones i know of are all in ruins but protected by law. forgot what island there was one that is like a pond or something and people recently urinated in the ponds and were kicked out. idk if tourists or what but i read an article that it has happened before thus why they closed the ponds for a while.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> https://truthout.org/articles/the-us-tested-bombs-on-the-marshall-islands-now-victims-are-seeking-justice/
> 
> idk the whole story but yea they were basically bombed thus how they began to migrate here basically if i am correct. i mean i could do some research to back it up but im not overly interested in the topic XD. it just popped up in my head because this show i watch on youtube recently talked about it and how we got the word for "bikini" which was from the island and they stated that is how they got "bikini island" from spongebob. think the show was related to spongebob idk.
> 
> ...


To me, a world-class astronomical observatory is much like a church. It is a place of extremely beautiful architecture, filled with outstanding instances of the optician's and machinist's art, where we go to touch the face of the Cosmos.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 23, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> But how was your voice?


That’s AFL different sport but still funny. 
More like this


----------



## raratt (Jun 23, 2019)

Beer shelf is full. I have one rose out front left to deadhead and spray (tomorrow), the rest are done. Some of the corn is falling over for some stupid reason, guess I'll never buy that type again. I might put in a couple stakes once the sun is off of it. Got a nap in this afternoon when NASCAR was turning left AND right. NHRA recording now. I have some french bread sandwich rolls and leftover tri-tip from last night for dinner sandwiches.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 23, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> To me, a world-class astronomical observatory is much like a church. It is a place of extremely beautiful architecture, filled with outstanding instances of the optician's and machinist's art, where we go to touch the face of the Cosmos.


i mean it's cool but i aint Hawaiian so i can't really speak about there culture/religion in a sense i think it's mostly due to oppression because of how hawaii became a state. they basically over threw our king and queen and took over. i think this is why here in Hawaii they will mostly teach you about Hawaiian history rather then US history. there are some videos from i guess the 80's maybe 70's idk but it basically shows Hawaiians protesting i guess for a house they lived in but the state wanted to build over that piece of land thus kicking them out. not too sure what that video was all about. 

same with the rail system they are building here. companies were fighting against the state because the state tried to tell them "you need to gtfo were building this rail system right where your business is" one of which was actually the blood bank. of course the state didn't win that fight.

only thing i really know much about related to hawaiian culture is the ghost stories cause i really like horror stuff. there is one where you go into this tunnel which is a freeway and your not supposed to bring raw pork through because of the gods and it is said that if you do bring raw pork your car will break down but it's actually the old road that has been closed off for years that people don't have access to cause it's state property. that road is a hiking trail or something it's linked to some sort of outdoor activity it's either a hiking trail or there is a water system and people go in it like for tubing and stuff.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 23, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> i mean it's cool but i aint Hawaiian so i can't really speak about there culture/religion in a sense i think it's mostly due to oppression because of how hawaii became a state. they basically over threw our king and queen and took over. i think this is why here in Hawaii they will mostly teach you about Hawaiian history rather then US history. there are some videos from i guess the 80's maybe 70's idk but it basically shows Hawaiians protesting i guess for a house they lived in but the state wanted to build over that piece of land thus kicking them out. not too sure what that video was all about.
> 
> same with the rail system they are building here. companies were fighting against the state because the state tried to tell them "you need to gtfo were building this rail system right where your business is" one of which was actually the blood bank. of course the state didn't win that fight.
> 
> only thing i really know much about related to hawaiian culture is the ghost stories cause i really like horror stuff. there is one where you go into this tunnel which is a freeway and your not supposed to bring raw pork through because of the gods and it is said that if you do bring raw pork your car will break down but it's actually the old road that has been closed off for years that people don't have access to cause it's state property. that road is a hiking trail or something it's linked to some sort of outdoor activity it's either a hiking trail or there is a water system and people go in it like for tubing and stuff.


So, you're a haole?


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 23, 2019)

I wrote a really shitty paper for Biology For Science Majors I. Here's some of the results from the lab that we did. It's what the paper is supposed to be on. Yeah, I'll probably get a terrible grade and fail this course. It's what I get for taking a STEM class as a mini-mester. I obviously have no idea what I'm doing. What a goof I am! Never taking another Summer I or II class ever again.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 23, 2019)

Found this brick it was made especially for the Melbourne 1956 Olympics I’ll keep it and put in my fireplace when I finally get round to it so you can see the writing


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 23, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I wrote a really shitty paper for Biology For Science Majors I. Here's some of the results from the lab that we did. It's what the paper is supposed to be on. Yeah, I'll probably get a terrible grade and fail this course. It's what I get for taking a STEM class as a mini-mester. I obviously have no idea what I'm doing. What a goof I am! Never taking another Summer I or II class ever again.
> 
> View attachment 4354438


What is in the beakers?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> What is in the beakers?


I would have opined "fractions" but they look like smallish decimals to me


----------



## raratt (Jun 23, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Found this brick it was made especially for the Melbourne 1956 Olympics I’ll keep it and put in my fireplace when I finally get round to it so you can see the writing View attachment 4354445


That is cool. I found (actually almost spent) a 1957 wheat penny today. My wife was born that year so I gave it to her.


----------



## jungle666 (Jun 23, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Found this brick it was made especially for the Melbourne 1956 Olympics I’ll keep it and put in my fireplace when I finally get round to it so you can see the writing View attachment 4354445


Wonder what you’d get for it on eBay


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2019)

jungle666 said:


> Wonder what you’d get for it on eBay


Charge for shipping to Japan


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 23, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I would have opined "fractions" but they look like smallish decimals to me


I'd like to know the experimental design;likely yeast cells in sucrose. Did the students make it up or were they supplied by lab tech? Same conc of yeast, same conc of sucrose, etc. Length of time? A lot of unknown variables to us and the graphed data unto itself really means nothing. OP gives us the graph and implies he did a shit job; nothing necessarily leads to that conclusion.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd like to know the experimental design;likely yeast cells in sucrose. Did the students make it up or were they supplied by lab tech? Same conc of yeast, same conc of sucrose, etc. Length of time? A lot of unknown variables to us and the graphed data unto itself really means nothing. OP gives us the graph and implies he did a shit job; nothing necessarily leads to that conclusion.


Indeed. No (or missing) data; no value.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 23, 2019)

Next time you whinge about your work environment think at least I’m not a Bricky


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 23, 2019)

jungle666 said:


> Wonder what you’d get for it on eBay


There are 2 for $50 on gumtree in good condition though


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 23, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Next time you whinge about your work environment think at least I’m not a Bricky View attachment 4354469View attachment 4354470
> The power lead has been moved apprentice must want to electrocute himself


At least your mortar will dry slow


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 23, 2019)

jungle666 said:


> Wonder what you’d get for it on eBay


There are 2 for $50 on gumtree in good condition though


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd like to know the experimental design;likely yeast cells in sucrose. Did the students make it up or were they supplied by lab tech? Same conc of yeast, same conc of sucrose, etc. Length of time? A lot of unknown variables to us and the graphed data unto itself really means nothing. *OP gives us the graph and implies he did a shit job; nothing necessarily leads to that conclusion.*


Except his own, informed, opinion. I'd trust him, or he's fishing for back handed compliments 

I'm cranky. I ate my weight in peanuts and drank zero beer. Baseball games in 100 degree heat need beer.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Except his own, informed, opinion. I'd trust him, or he's fishing for back handed compliments
> 
> I'm cranky. I ate my weight in peanuts and drank *zero beer*. Baseball games in 100 degree heat need beer.


I feel your pain. In my sober rage I declared war on the front flower bed. Much spurge was purged. 

The bermudagrass is tomorrow's project maybe. That shit roots deep, so I watered now and tomorrow it should be ready for my trusty long-handled snake-tongue weeder.
N.b. bermudagrass lights up the spell chicken on a website about grass. For shame.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 23, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Except his *own, informed, opinion*. I'd trust him, or he's fishing for back handed compliments
> 
> I'm cranky. I ate my weight in peanuts and drank zero beer. Baseball games in 100 degree heat need beer.


He said "Biology for Science majors"; what the hell is that? In my day we had Biology for non science majors; all Science majors took the same classes as the major. So, if he meant non-science majors then the afore noted bolded is in question


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> He said "Biology for Science majors"; what the hell is that? In my day we had Biology for non science majors; all Science majors took the same classes as the major. So, if he meant non-science majors then the afore noted bolded is in question


Maybe he is taking Science for Biology Majors. None of that pesky math, physics or other dross.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 23, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Except his own, informed, opinion. I'd trust him, or he's fishing for back handed compliments
> 
> I'm cranky. I ate my weight in peanuts and drank zero beer. Baseball games in 100 degree heat need beer.


Did you install the new toilet? If not, with that load of peanut digest I'd dig a hole out back and use that. It will be brutal


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 23, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> What is in the beakers?


It's a fermentation lab, just as when alcohol is produced. It was molasses with yeast added to it.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Did you install the new toilet? If not, with that load of peanut digest I'd dig a hole out back and use that. It will be brutal


LOL the new toilet hasn't even arrived. They've shipped two here. One was shattered and the other is only the tank. I still have three functional ones awaiting the peanut percussion.

BTW you were right it was a fermentation lab LOL.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 23, 2019)

I want a shed
You know what for (so many power points)


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 23, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> It's a fermentation lab, just as when alcohol is produced. It was molasses with yeast added to it.


Describe the set up and your methodology. Were all beakers to have the same concentration of yeast and of molasses, so each beaker was an alleged identical to each other beaker? Or did each beaker have a diff. conc of yeast and or molasses? All done at the same time?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I want a shed like thisView attachment 4354523
> You know what for (so many power points)


Aww man with the right doors you could restore a Sukhoi in there


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 23, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Describe the set up and your methodology. Were all beakers to have the same concentration of yeast and of molasses, so each beaker was an alleged identical to each other beaker? Or did each beaker have a diff. conc of yeast and or molasses? All done at the same time?


No, the concentration was the same, although each beaker had a different pH level. The idea was to see how pH affects the outcome (the amount of CO2 gas that is produced, ie the amount of fermentation that occurred). 
Beaker #3 started with a pH of between 5-6 (our's was 5). It produced the most CO2. They were placed in an incubator at 45C for a little over 45 minutes.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 23, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Describe the set up and your methodology. Were all beakers to have the same concentration of yeast and of molasses, so each beaker was an alleged identical to each other beaker? Or did each beaker have a diff. conc of yeast and or molasses? All done at the same time?


Nevermind the .pdf attempt, this is easier, though it looks a little off.

The Effect of Temperature on the Rate of Carbon Dioxide Production in Saccharomyces

Abstract

We have concluded that a pH between 5 and 6 is best for fermentation for alcohol by using various pH levels in five different test tubes. By recording their starting conditions and then measuring their results afterwards, we will be able to see how much CO2 was produced, showing us which starting pH is most effective.


Introduction

Homo sapiens have been using fermentation to create alcoholic beverages for many years now. In this paper I will discuss which pH balance works best to this end. Carbon dioxide production in yeast can be affected by temperature and potential hydrogen, pH. I will be using five different beakers to with varying starting levels of pH. They will all be incubated at the same temperature at the same time while having pH levels that are different. In this lab, we will have no direct method of measuring gas. We can instead use water to show how much CO2 was made and the fermentation rate (Schweinitz).




Materials

· 1 medium beaker (approximately 300-500 ml capacity)

· 5 small beakers labeled 1 through 5 (80-120 ml capacity)

· 5 fermentation tubes labeled with group letter and numbered 1 through 5

· 1 medium graduated cylinder (50 ml)

· 1 small graduated cylinder (10 ml)

· 1 hydrometer and hydrometer tube

· 5 glass stirring rods

· Wax pencil

· 2.0 M Citric acid solution (dropper bottle)

· 0.3 M Calcium hydroxide solution (dropper bottle)

· pH paper test strips

· gloves (latex)



Method

The first step was to pour 150 ml of the yeast/molasses mixture into a medium beaker while continuously stirring the flask.

The second step was to take the beaker to the lab table while continuing to swirl. We used the graduated cylinder to transfer exactly 30 ml of the mixture into each of the 5 beakers which we labeled 1 through 5. All of the beakers received the same quantity and concentration of the yeast/molasses mixture.

Thirdly, we used pH paper which helped us to ascertain the pH of the mixture in beaker 3. The pH was recorded at 5. Beaker 3 became our control mixture and we never changed its pH level. We would record the data.

We next added citric acid, given a few drops at a time to beaker 2, stirring and checking pH until we reached a pH of 4.0. We recorded the data.

We then moved on to baker 1, adding the same number of drops of citric acid as used previously. This continued until a pH of 2.0 was given. Data was recorded.

Now we moved on to beaker 4, adding calcium hydroxide this time. We got the pH of beaker 4 to 8.0. We also did this to beaker 5, only we upped the pH to 10.0. All data was recorded.

For our next step, we measured and recorded the specific gravity of beaker number 3 by using a hydrometer. All beakers had the same specific gravity and so we recorded it thusly. To record the specific gravity, we poured the yeast mixture form the beaker into the hydrometer tube until it was two-thirds of the way full. We then inserted the hydrometer without letting it hit the bottom of the tube whilst also dislodging any bubbles. After recording the specific gravity, we removed the hydrometer and returned the mixture to the beaker.

At this point we returned the solutions from the five beakers to the appropriately labeled fermentation tubes without any bubbles.

All fermentation tubes were then placed in the incubator at time 1939, where they would be incubated at 45C until a time of 2045, a time of 46 minutes.

Immediately after removing the fermentation tubes from the incubator, we marked the gas level on the fermentation tube with a wax pencil after ensuring that the tubes were sitting flat on the table so that we could be as accurate as possible.

We then documented that 46 minutes had passed since incubation first began.

After that, we poured the contents of the fermentation tube into the hydrometer tube and measured the final specific gravity.

At this point we measured the volume of gas collected in the fermentation tube by adding a small amount of water to the tube and then inverted it so that the water leveled off to the mark we made earlier. By moving the water to a graduated cylinder we were able to record the volume of CO2 by measuring the water. We did this for all of the fermentation tubes and recorded the data.

Hypothesis

Each difference in pH will yield a varying amount of CO2.

Prediction

I predict that the best pH will be between 5 and 6; this correlates to beaker 3.

Results

 





Citations

Schweinitz, Jean. _Majors Biology Laboratory Manual. Second Edition._ 2009, 2010. Kendall Hunt Publishing Company.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 23, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> So, you're a haole?


depends what you mean by haole XD cause most people misuse it and say it to white people kind of like "cracker" but haole means your just an outsider in general doesn't matter the race. 

and no i wouldn't be considered a haole and if a mfer ever called a haole we'd square up real quick. it's like calling a black person a nigger basically but haole again is mostly misused and said to white people and i am white.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 23, 2019)

@Skeet Kuhn Dough
A couple questions: 1) why did you do this @45C? That's pretty damn hot, yeast function much better below 32C.
2) More a statement, relabel the graph to pH instead of beaker #
3) Is the class Biology for_ Non Science_ Majors?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 23, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> depends what you mean by haole XD cause most people misuse it and say it to white people kind of like "cracker" but haole means your just an outsider in general doesn't matter the race.
> 
> and no i wouldn't be considered a haole and if a mfer ever called a haole we'd square up real quick. it's like calling a black person a nigger basically but haole again is mostly misused and said to white people and i am white.


Were you born there? My sister lives in Hawaii and she said the "native" (Pacific Islanders) Hawaiians are hardcore, even Japanese and Chinese who've been there many generations are still treated as foreigners


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 23, 2019)

accidentally took a nap woke up it was extremely humid, dark and i was in a puddle of sweat. supposed to storm tonight but knowing our luck that aint gonna happen usually doesn't get this dark until around 7 during the summer but it's only 5 when i woke up. 

got to do some cannabis research later on probably won't do that tonight though cause once i get into it i can't get out i spend hours just doing research. gotta order some scrog nets soon so they come in time when i need them. not sure if found a cavity or what but my tooth has been aching for a long time whenever i bite down/eat food so i decided to get one of those dentist picks with the hook cause what i thought it was seems like it was the reason. which is basically there is this small gap on the top row right next to my metal filling that i thought was a cavity and i started to just dig around and got tiny bits of food stuck deep within my gums and that tiny gap causing it to hurt like a mfer. basically just felt like having popcorn kernels stuck in your gums very uncomfortable and when i chewed slight pain but i guess that was from the food getting lodged deeper into the gums. after i cleaned that up it feels good and new


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> and no i wouldn't be considered a haole ... i am white.


you are a haole


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 23, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Were you born there? My sister lives in Hawaii and she said the "native" (Pacific Islanders) Hawaiians are hardcore, even Japanese and Chinese who've been there many generations are still treated as foreigners


 yea im born and raised here on Oahu i literally still live in the same house for the past 26 years. yea they tend to be more aggressive to Japanese imo cause the Japanese here are what you'd consider "privelaged" they walk around like they own the place i've worked with Japanese tourists many times they are more humble then the ones born and raised here which is very sad. as for the chinese idk i guess cause there is so many of um people feel threatened like they taking over the place. our neighbors are from china they don't bother us. the house down the street went for sale earlier this year chinese people bought it they don't bother us. the gas station across the street from my house has a SHIT load of chinese in the morning cause thats where they all meet up to get picked up for work none of them bother me. 

but yea if you like provoke them then good luck cause yea they can get pretty aggressive. nobody ever calls me a haole though well no stranger. the only people that has ever called me a haole to my face was my dad who misuses the term and you can ask him yourself but i punched him for it not playfully like we get into actual fist fights and my uncle but can't punch my uncle plus that uncle is weird af he is always grouchy. don't matter they hawaiian or not we gon square up if the mfer calls me haole lmfao. Most hawaiians are actually i guess you can say "mudblood" since they are not 100% Hawaiian. they are all mostly mixed now so they tend to try and flaunt that they are Hawaiian but might only be like 1% hawaiian. 

where does she actually live? Here on Oahu they don't really do shit then again most people on Oahu are asian on Maui when i went i was surprised to see so much white people like you DONT see that many white people here unless you go to like waikiki


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 23, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> you are a haole
> 
> View attachment 4354576


techinically yes i am but so is like 99% of the population. i was saying i would NOT be considered a haole here. the white part is inaccurate. it only pertains to non natives which is majority of the states population. it is MAINLY used as a racial slur though thus why not many people use it anymore it's literally like calling a black person a nigger.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 23, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> @Skeet Kuhn Dough
> A couple questions: 1) why did you do this @45C? That's pretty damn hot, yeast function much better below 32C.
> 2) More a statement, relabel the graph to pH instead of beaker #
> 3) Is the class Biology for_ Non Science_ Majors?


1. Answer: We did this at 45C because that was the Lab Instructions. This paper was based upon results that were yielded in a lab experiment. The temp was predetermined, not by the students, not by the professor, but by the lab manual.
2. Answer: We were given instructions about the graph. Not sure if I deviated or not but I've already submitted the paper electronically. I could resend it, I doubt it will help. I've no idea what I'm talking about/doing. This much coursework in five weeks is kickin' my arse.
3. Answer: No, it is for actual Science Majors. Several future doctors and psychologists in there. Lots of smarties. I should have just waited to take this in the fall semester.


----------



## raratt (Jun 23, 2019)

The 1865 _Dictionary of the Hawaiian Language,_ compiled by Lorrin Andrews, shows the pronunciation as ha-o-le. A popular belief is that the word is properly written and pronounced as _hāʻole_, literally meaning "no breath," because foreigners did not know or use the _honi_ (_hongi_ in Māori), a Polynesian greeting by touching nose to nose and inhaling or essentially sharing each other's breaths, and so the foreigners were described as _breathless_. The implication is not only that foreigners are aloof and ignorant of local ways, but also literally have no spirit or life within. Edit: After further research that theory was debunked, and the word is used to describe someone not from Hawaii.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> it's literally like calling a black person a nigger.


nah


----------



## ANC (Jun 23, 2019)

well, it is 6:42am and I already had a joint of northern lights, followed by a joint of exodus.
Feeling a little rough as we went to a trance party yesterday, I'm not sure all the molly has quite worked through my system yet.
Was a good stress relief after a week of harvesting and trimming.

The last time I went was Sept last year.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 23, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> yea im born and raised here on Oahu i literally still live in the same house for the past 26 years. yea they tend to be more aggressive to Japanese imo cause the Japanese here are what you'd consider "privelaged" they walk around like they own the place i've worked with Japanese tourists many times they are more humble then the ones born and raised here which is very sad. as for the chinese idk i guess cause there is so many of um people feel threatened like they taking over the place. our neighbors are from china they don't bother us. the house down the street went for sale earlier this year chinese people bought it they don't bother us. the gas station across the street from my house has a SHIT load of chinese in the morning cause thats where they all meet up to get picked up for work none of them bother me.
> 
> but yea if you like provoke them then good luck cause yea they can get pretty aggressive. nobody ever calls me a haole though well no stranger. the only people that has ever called me a haole to my face was my dad who misuses the term and you can ask him yourself but i punched him for it not playfully like we get into actual fist fights and my uncle but can't punch my uncle plus that uncle is weird af he is always grouchy. don't matter they hawaiian or not we gon square up if the mfer calls me haole lmfao. Most hawaiians are actually i guess you can say "mudblood" since they are not 100% Hawaiian. they are all mostly mixed now so they tend to try and flaunt that they are Hawaiian but might only be like 1% hawaiian.
> 
> *where does she actually live?* Here on Oahu they don't really do shit then again most people on Oahu are asian on Maui when i went i was surprised to see so much white people like you DONT see that many white people here unless you go to like waikiki


Kona


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 24, 2019)

Is it just me or is the site badly broken. Been getting timeouts since yesterday evening on all devices. Only thing that works is hola from the UK.

it won't let me delete or change my avatar grrr! connection timeout. 

edit. Seems to be a lot of countries that are having issues.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 24, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is it just me or is the site badly broken. Been getting timeouts since yesterday evening on all devices. Only thing that works is hola from the UK.
> 
> it won't let me delete or change my avatar grrr! connection timeout.
> 
> ...


Not just you


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 24, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Not just you


Seems to be working from the notebook now. The site loads on my phone but I can't login, no error it just returns to the homepage.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 24, 2019)

Happy Monday!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 24, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Seems to be working from the notebook now. The site loads on my phone but I can't login, no error it just returns to the homepage.


Use your notebook; the constant phone use is causing you to grow horns. You look better without horns


https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2019/06/20/horns-are-growing-young-peoples-skulls-phone-use-is-blame-research-suggests/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.ec8d8c78ec0f


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Use your notebook; the constant phone use is causing you to grow horns. You look better without horns
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2019/06/20/horns-are-growing-young-peoples-skulls-phone-use-is-blame-research-suggests/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.ec8d8c78ec0f


Scientific proof that cell phones are from Satan.


----------



## sunni (Jun 24, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is it just me or is the site badly broken. Been getting timeouts since yesterday evening on all devices. Only thing that works is hola from the UK.
> 
> it won't let me delete or change my avatar grrr! connection timeout.
> 
> ...


Cloud fare went down this morning probably why 
It affected like everything not just Riu
Discord was gone for hours this morning 

Not much we can do on our side when that happens


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 24, 2019)

Hello everyone, hope everybody had a decent weekend of it......

Today we got light rain, yes i said it....light rain...which is good just sucks when the humidity starts rising.....80F for a starting temp this morning.....

Coffee is ready and hot.....just started the first cup, cking on the pooches seeing if they're ok before i head of to work....

Chopped the experimental space tomato over the weekend, two light kids are having a time of it with the heat and the humidity me and the mrs are gonna talk about what we need to do for the next round. At least i can go in and clean things up and make some adjustments as it were....tallest spire measure 8ft with the pot , with second tallest at 7 1/2(that one thing i need to look at is size of the pots i'm using) smell lemony and very sticky......let the drying time begin....


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 24, 2019)

sunni said:


> Cloud fare went down this morning probably why
> It affected like everything not just Riu
> Discord was gone for hours this morning
> 
> Not much we can do on our side when that happens


Good to see you sunni, how's the family doing?


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 24, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah I have bins of extra parts for her. But who keeps an extra roll over valve? Even if they don't pass smog we can keep them. They simply aren't street legal unless they qualify for an exemption. I think we can sell them out of state or gift them to a relative but they aren't street legal here anymore, sad.
> 
> Overall we benefitted from the smog program however now they allow the manufacturers to buy out of the program so the repairs fall on the owner and other shenanigans, it's annoying.


I thought there were exemptions for certain counties in California. Barring that, I'd cannibalize any Mazda from 92-97 and go from there. They're cross compatible from the 2.0 4 cylinder to the 2.5 V6.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 24, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> I thought there were exemptions for certain counties in California. Barring that, I'd cannibalize any Mazda from 92-97 and go from there. They're cross compatible from the 2.0 4 cylinder to the 2.5 V6.


The GD and GE platforms were almost entirely cross-compatible, but not the GT Turbo. Further they were compatible within their generations. Since mine is a 1989, first generation, GT Turbo there are not many crossover parts available from first generation cars, much less second generation cars. For example, the fuel dampener crosses which is probably why it is still available. However the Rollover Vent Valve does not, and many other parts do not.

Finally I'm in Los Angeles County. My husband is a Smog Tech and ASE Master Tech. He also worked for the BAR (Bureau of Automotive Repair). I'm a hobbyist who loves my 1989 Ford Probe and we cooperate to keep me happy.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 24, 2019)

If worse comes to worse, put it in the Autotrader. Make sure you list it in the South East as well. Our emissions laws are virtually non-existent and you can get 14 to 16 thousand for it if it's in good shape. They're quite collectible these days.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 24, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> If worse comes to worse, put it in the Autotrader. Make sure you list it in the South East as well. Our emissions laws are virtually non-existent and you can get 14 to 16 thousand for it if it's in good shape. They're quite collectible these days.


I don't want to get rid of her hence why I have a garage full of extra parts for her. I believe I mentioned my husband was a master tech and smog tech. So if my car has to pass smog she can. I'm aware of her value on the used car market as I get notes on her windshield and people coming to my door asking if I'm interested in selling her. She is a lovely car and my answer is always no. One day she will go to one of my kids most likely my CHP kid. She is probably the only one who can drive her safely without tickets.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 24, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I believe I mentioned my husband was a master tech and smog tech.


Yeah. You did.

You also said:


curious2garden said:


> I have to either sell her or crush her soon, breaks my heart she's a really nice car.


Hence my advice.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 24, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Yeah. You did.
> 
> You also said:
> 
> ...


Ever worked on a car in 110 degree heat 
I said a lot worse shit to her than that.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Yeah. You did.
> 
> You also said:
> 
> ...


If you really want to antagonize her, your next response is to dismiss it as a dry heat.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 24, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Ever worked on a car in 110 degree heat
> I said a lot worse shit to her than that.


Actually, yes I have.

I'll just ignore you from here on out and not try to help in any way, shape or form since it upset you so much.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 24, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> If you really want to antagonize her, your next response is to dismiss it as a dry heat.



There were a few moments there where she kept failing the evap test that I was telling her if I had to drop her gas tank one more time she was going the mafia route; buried in the desert as a home for Mojave Greens.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 24, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Actually, yes I have.
> 
> I'll just ignore you from here on out and not try to help in any way, shape or form since it upset you so much.


LOL upset me? I don't like having useless advice dispensed. For example thinking the GT could cross parts with the GD or GE much less a second gen. Mazda. I'm open to an actual, useful dialog. BTW tell me about how the Mazda door handles work on a Probe. You haven't mined that avenue of irrelevant advice yet.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 24, 2019)

now i know why i work on most European vehicles...lol.....especially the early VW's....


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 24, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> now i know why i work on most European vehicles...lol.....especially the early VW's....


Easiest car I've ever worked on: My old BMW 525i. Bought it new in 1996. Not a day goes by I don't miss that car.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 24, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Easiest car I've ever worked on: My old BMW 525i. Bought it new in 1996. Not a day goes by I don't miss that car.


i have a couple of customer that have that car. I also have a customer with a early M3, that thing is a rocket very smooth driving car. Last week we did a 740il, front brakes, rotors and a oil change......

this week is aircooled Vw's basic stuff really, adjust valves, tune ups and such......gotta swap a transmission later in the week.....once it comes in from R&R......


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 24, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> now i know why i work on most European vehicles...lol.....especially the early VW's....


I loved my '71 VW Squareback, my '74 Super Beetle not so much.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 24, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I loved my '71 VW Squareback, my '74 Super Beetle not so much.


you know the pricing for those squareback's are on the rise......customer just bought one for $5400......not back looking i must say....needs a little bit of work...not much though...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 24, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> If you really want to antagonize her, your next response is to dismiss it as a dry heat.


LOL About September with 4-6 weeks of nights never getting cooler than 96 and days at 118-122 I'm pretty much over summer.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 24, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> you know the pricing for those squareback's are on the rise......customer just bought one for $5400......not back looking i must say....needs a little bit of work...not much though...


The older buses were nice too. Mid 1970's my friend picked up a 1956 (I think) Forest Service bus. It had about 300 miles on it. It was a lot of fun and easy to work on. Although I loved working on my mom and dad's old Chevy's. You could reach anything without having to remove intake plenum blah blah blah. I'd just perch up on the engine on a flattened box to reach the plugs and keep most of the oil off my ass.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 24, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> The older buses were nice too. Mid 1970's my friend picked up a 1956 (I think) Forest Service bus. It had about 300 miles on it. It was a lot of fun and easy to work on. Although I loved working on my mom and dad's old Chevy's. You could reach anything without having to remove intake plenum blah blah blah. I'd just perch up on the engine on a flattened box to reach the plugs and keep most of the oil off my ass.



yeah they still are, we have a whole group of people who have buses i help out, this last week they all went on a camping trip to the Frio river, from the looks of it they had a blast.....all buses made it safely home....an the drivers from what i hear....

my best find.....was a 1965 double barn door bus, when i ran the vin on it, it turned up to be an ambulance model that they used overseas.....made a nice penny or two on that find....


----------



## raratt (Jun 24, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> i have a couple of customer that have that car. I also have a customer with a early M3, that thing is a rocket very smooth driving car. Last week we did a 740il, front brakes, rotors and a oil change......
> 
> this week is aircooled Vw's basic stuff really, adjust valves, tune ups and such......gotta swap a transmission later in the week.....once it comes in from R&R......


My daughter had a 65 Bug and blew up the 1200, so I swapped in a 1600 Dual port. I could chirp the tires in it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 24, 2019)

sunni said:


> Cloud fare went down this morning probably why
> It affected like everything not just Riu
> Discord was gone for hours this morning
> 
> Not much we can do on our side when that happens


Thank you sunni. I can access on all devices now.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> My daughter had a 65 Bug and blew up the 1200, so I swapped in a 1600 Dual port. I could chirp the tires in it.


did you change it from 6v to 12v? also did you have to clearance the trans in 4 spots so the flywheel can fit..?


----------



## raratt (Jun 24, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> did you change it from 6v to 12v? also did you have to clearance the trans in 4 spots so the flywheel can fit..?


Yes, no.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 24, 2019)

UncleBuck said:


> nah


Not if backed up by facts but thats is literally how locals use it. We mostly use it as a racial slur but not what it actually meant to be used. Thats why you wont hear people here calling others a haole unless they say like " you fucking haole go back to the mainland" try use it to locals lol see what they say to u


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 24, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Use your notebook; the constant phone use is causing you to grow horns. You look better without horns


It would be a lot cooler if they grew from your forehead.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 24, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> It would be a lot cooler if they grew from your forehead.



For some reason I don't mind the thought of you all horny...


----------



## sunni (Jun 24, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Good to see you sunni, how's the family doing?


good busy never stops


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 24, 2019)

Watered my indoor bed with the compost tea I've been brewing since Saturday, saved about a gallon and poured it over the grass I mulched the outdoor plant with. Went around the yard and dug up some different clover varieties and some chamomile and put them in pot. I have them in quarantine now until I'm happy they're clean, then they're going in the bed as companion plants. Then I started pruning up a birds nest spruce my buddy gave me. He was going to bonsai it, but he's moving soon and doesn't want to start a new one, so I'm doing it. I want to build a small raised planter for it, probably out of rock seeing how I have a huge pile of it, at some point so it's a focal point in front of the house. Before I came in I got the mail and found out the mortgage is 2 months behind.....again, almost $2000 with fees. It's normally under $400.My mother's given the wrong account number for auto pay twice, then when she finally fixed that, she never set up payments to cover the missed month's so it's been perpetually behind since march. She said she thought she just had a bunch of extra money those months She's such a fucking moron. When I worked in the body shop my boss used to say how much he hated his mother, and I always questioned him how he could say that, but I get it now. I wish I didn't.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 24, 2019)

I actually built a drying closet dedicated to herb instead of hanging it all over my house.
I was fed up with drying in CT in the summer so I splurged and went out and bought a dehumidifier, took all the clothes out of my son's closet (only for a week  ) ran some string and hung all my bud.
I feel very satisfied and I think I deserve a nice cold Fosters, a nip of Jameson and a couple of rips.


----------



## lokie (Jun 24, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> I made this meatloaf a few years ago and i’m Thinking about making it again this weekend. What you think?
> View attachment 4349461
> View attachment 4349462
> 
> A few years ago, I was watching an episode of Diners, Drive-ins and Dives and a diner that was making this and it got my full attention. It was like the most amazing thing I’ve ever seen and we all know what bacon does when added to beef. I’ve been cooking for a very long time but for some reason, it never occurred to me to do something like this.


^^

We made one of these tonight.


----------



## too larry (Jun 24, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> depends what you mean by haole XD cause most people misuse it and say it to white people kind of like "cracker" but haole means your just an outsider in general doesn't matter the race.
> 
> and no i wouldn't be considered a haole and if a mfer ever called a haole we'd square up real quick. it's like calling a black person a nigger basically but haole again is mostly misused and said to white people and i am white.


Jandels, {con con hikes} is hiking the CDT this season. He ran into too much snow, so took a couple of weeks off and went to Hawaii waiting for it to melt. He showed graffiti in almost every park they camped in that said Hawaii is not part of America and never will be.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 24, 2019)

Accomplished cleaning this pool up in 1 week. 2 trips. Monday to Monday. Quite an accomplishment. Probably a record. It's the vacation home of one of our customers and has been closed for 3 years. It is also a 90+ min drive down the turnpike with no traffic. 

I'm fucking whooped. But also feeling pretty damn good.


----------



## too larry (Jun 24, 2019)

Didn't make it to the camp last night. Was just too late when i got off work. Did get up at daylight and got my fix of wet feet. Got an hour and half of woods walking in before breakfast. Garden, pine tree debris removal, lunch, nap and work.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 24, 2019)

Light dep covers are finally installed and operational on the greenhouses. One of the crew covers each greenhouse at 4:00am and uncovering at 9:00am every morning. You can see the ends are now blacked out as well. The plants in the greenhouses are now about 10-12ft, covering for 6-8 weeks should do the trick...


----------



## raratt (Jun 24, 2019)

I'm caught up with deadheading and spraying the roses at the moment. Finished the last one this morning. Store had some pork chops on sale so I grabbed a couple for dinner. Still hot today, but supposed to get cooler this week, down below average.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 24, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Light dep covers are finally installed and operational on the greenhouses. One of the crew covers each greenhouse at 4:00am and uncovering at 9:00am every morning. You can see the ends are now blacked out as well. The plants in the greenhouses are now about 10-12ft, covering for 6-8 weeks should do the trick...
> View attachment 4354935
> 
> View attachment 4354936
> ...


How much longer will those outside plants go compared to the light dep plants?


----------



## doublejj (Jun 24, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> How much longer will those outside plants go compared to the light dep plants?


They just got planted a week ago, they have about 6-7 weeks of veg time before they flower. The outdoor plants will be just starting to show flowers as we harvest the greenhouses. we won't harvest those until Oct...


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 24, 2019)

doublejj said:


> They just got planted a week ago, they have about 6-7 weeks of veg time before they flower. we won't harvest those until Oct...


What do you do with all that herb?


----------



## doublejj (Jun 24, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> What do you do with all that herb?


I make rosin..and share with friends.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> I'm caught up with deadheading and spraying the roses at the moment. Finished the last one this morning. Store had some pork chops on sale so I grabbed a couple for dinner. Still hot today, but supposed to get cooler this week, down below average.


Thanks for reminding me to look up how to prune roses. The one my mother planted 20, or so, years ago was neglected for close to a decade, then I started weeding and feeding it a couple years ago and it's turned into a tangled mess. I just propped it up earlier, it's easily tripled in size since I've been taking care of it.


----------



## raratt (Jun 24, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Thanks for reminding me to look up how to prune roses. The one my mother planted 20, or so, years ago was neglected for close to a decade, then I started weeding and feeding it a couple years ago and it's turned into a tangled mess. I just propped it up earlier, it's easily tripled in size since I've been taking care of it.


I use the Bayer fertilizer and systemic insect control on them also. Keeps the aphids down. My rose growing has helped me in topping and training my other plants. Some people hack them way back in the winter but I just trim out any dead wood and basically shape them in the fall.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 24, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Kona


ooo yea im sure it is different compared to Oahu. i only been to Maui but compared to the 2 Oahu is more populated and i would say more developed as far as like buildings and what not go and the race diversity i would assume is more asian. in Maui it's white people left and right hard to tell who is a tourist and who is a local XD i think they mostly go there cause they like the quieter lifestyle here it's more like your ghetto version of city living. i wouldn't consider it city lifestyle thus i say ghetto


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 24, 2019)

too larry said:


> Jandels, {con con hikes} is hiking the CDT this season. He ran into too much snow, so took a couple of weeks off and went to Hawaii waiting for it to melt. He showed graffiti in almost every park they camped in that said Hawaii is not part of America and never will be.


wonder who wrote that because technically it is part of America it's literally the 50th state XD but it could of been done by locals because a lot of people i guess are against us being part of the US especially how we were forced to be part of the states but thats all political shit i don't care to research about. all i know is they over threw our king and queen. same said with christopher columbis however you spell his name. not many people like him i would assume here and if i recall correctly there was a big battle with him and the Hawaiians and the Hawaiians killing him. not sure what island that was on or what went down but shit is interesting.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 24, 2019)

this is a good example of what i was saying on how we typically use the word Haole and associate it versus what it actually means.






it's mostly used towards white people and as a racial slur when you hear someone say it to you it's basically them disrespecting you. not saying you guys are wrong cause your correct it's just the ignorant way people tend to use it or classify others. pretty sure the guy yelling is a haole too XD


----------



## too larry (Jun 24, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> wonder who wrote that because technically it is part of America it's literally the 50th state XD but it could of been done by locals because a lot of people i guess are against us being part of the US especially how we were forced to be part of the states but thats all political shit i don't care to research about. all i know is they over threw our king and queen. same said with christopher columbis however you spell his name. not many people like him i would assume here and if i recall correctly there was a big battle with him and the Hawaiians and the Hawaiians killing him. not sure what island that was on or what went down but shit is interesting.


That might have been Cook.


----------



## raratt (Jun 24, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> wonder who wrote that because technically it is part of America it's literally the 50th state XD but it could of been done by locals because a lot of people i guess are against us being part of the US especially how we were forced to be part of the states but thats all political shit i don't care to research about. all i know is they over threw our king and queen. same said with christopher columbis however you spell his name. not many people like him i would assume here and if i recall correctly there was a big battle with him and the Hawaiians and the Hawaiians killing him. not sure what island that was on or what went down but shit is interesting.


Think Captain Cook, not Columbus.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> I'm caught up with deadheading and spraying the roses at the moment. Finished the last one this morning. Store had some pork chops on sale so I grabbed a couple for dinner. Still hot today, but supposed to get cooler this week, down below average.


What do you spray on your roses to keep the rose slugs off?


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 24, 2019)

too larry said:


> That might have been Cook.


shit maybe i was thinking of columbis cause i was watching this commercial on why people hate him and how they don't celebrate the holiday because of what he did to there people. but yea i think you right and it was cook. i think Oahu has part to due with that war at the Pali look out some shit about how they threw people over the edge. thats a far ass drop too nice view and breezy af there though but don't ever go there late at night all the hoodlums like to hang out there and i think few people got robbed/mugged there


----------



## raratt (Jun 24, 2019)

Obepawn said:


> What do you spray on your roses to keep the rose slugs off?


Never heard of Rose Slugs, but I put down Corey's slug and snail bait because of all the snails that live in the old railroad ties I have as a retaining wall.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 24, 2019)

*90 day greenhouse review.....*
4-3-2019


6-24-2019...


----------



## too larry (Jun 24, 2019)

doublejj said:


> 90 day greenhouse review.....
> 4-3-2019
> View attachment 4354968
> 
> ...


Not too bad.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> Think Captain Cook, not Columbus.


When I think of Captain Cook HI I think of


----------



## raratt (Jun 24, 2019)

doublejj said:


> *90 day greenhouse review.....*
> 4-3-2019
> View attachment 4354968
> 
> ...


I read that CP stretches a lot, how tall will they be when they are finished?


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 24, 2019)

too larry said:


> Jandels, {con con hikes} is hiking the CDT this season. He ran into too much snow, so took a couple of weeks off and went to Hawaii waiting for it to melt. He showed graffiti in almost every park they camped in that said Hawaii is not part of America and never will be.


Still gonna be a minute before it is clear. We put our trip off three weeks, hoping that was enough.
@Aeroknow this cake is for you. 



A redless velvet cake or @ANC 's chocolate buttermilk. Some adjustment to be made.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 24, 2019)

this week is kinda gonna suck cause friend has funeral on thursday so i have no ride to work or from my dad can take me to work but likely would have to call an uber to go home. also means more work for us. friday same issue but other coworker has doctors appointment so she aint coming in. friday won't be as bad because they intentionally give us less work on fridays and mondays i think it cause everyone hates mondays and looking forward to the weekend so they understand. 

asked my ex coworker if he was selling his car that i want sadly he isn't said he is working on it now. i was expecting him to say no anyways thats his only ride and he got that car in good condition and fucking cheap too. getting pressed more for a car though for cases like this where my coworker is sick plus i do feel bad especially since she don't want to take my money for gas but imma give it to her no matter what. slowly but surely im getting there after every week.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> I read that CP stretches a lot, how tall will they be when they are finished?


It does...and they will be too tall. we should have been covering them 2 weeks ago, but parts were on back order from China.....the greenhouse is 15ft tall and they will be very close to the roof. Hopefully the buds will droop over and away from the plastic...


----------



## too larry (Jun 24, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Still gonna be a minute before it is clear. We put our trip off three weeks, hoping that was enough.. . . . .


He's doing a lot of post holing. Skipped some sections due to extreme avalanche danger. When there is a choice, he's taking the low route.


----------



## raratt (Jun 24, 2019)

doublejj said:


> It does...and they will be too tall. we should have been covering them 2 weeks ago, but parts were on back order from China.....the greenhouse is 15ft tall and they will be very close to the roof. Hopefully the buds will droop over and away from the plastic...


Kinda hard to do LST on trees...lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 24, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Watered my indoor bed with the compost tea I've been brewing since Saturday, saved about a gallon and poured it over the grass I mulched the outdoor plant with. Went around the yard and dug up some different clover varieties and some chamomile and put them in pot. I have them in quarantine now until I'm happy they're clean, then they're going in the bed as companion plants. Then I started pruning up a birds nest spruce my buddy gave me. He was going to bonsai it, but he's moving soon and doesn't want to start a new one, so I'm doing it. I want to build a small raised planter for it, probably out of rock seeing how I have a huge pile of it, at some point so it's a focal point in front of the house. Before I came in I got the mail and found out the mortgage is 2 months behind.....again, almost $2000 with fees. It's normally under $400.My mother's given the wrong account number for auto pay twice, then when she finally fixed that, she never set up payments to cover the missed month's so it's been perpetually behind since march. She said she thought she just had a bunch of extra money those months She's such a fucking moron. When I worked in the body shop my boss used to say how much he hated his mother, and I always questioned him how he could say that, but I get it now. I wish I didn't.


Dementia is bad bad juju, my sympathies


----------



## doublejj (Jun 24, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Still gonna be a minute before it is clear. We put our trip off three weeks, hoping that was enough.
> @Aeroknow this cake is for you.
> View attachment 4354990
> 
> ...


I'd eat that.....


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 24, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Still gonna be a minute before it is clear. We put our trip off three weeks, hoping that was enough.
> @Aeroknow this cake is for you.
> View attachment 4354990
> 
> ...


not a fan of cakes but i do enjoy looking at cakes that look moist af. good job


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> My daughter had a 65 Bug and blew up the 1200, so I swapped in a 1600 Dual port. I could chirp the tires in it.


Was this you


----------



## raratt (Jun 24, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Was this you


It was gray at least...


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 24, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> I actually built a drying closet dedicated to herb instead of hanging it all over my house.
> I was fed up with drying in CT in the summer so I splurged and went out and bought a dehumidifier, took all the clothes out of my son's closet (only for a week  ) ran some string and hung all my bud.
> I feel very satisfied and I think I deserve a nice cold Fosters, a nip of Jameson and a couple of rips.
> 
> View attachment 4354879 View attachment 4354880 View attachment 4354881


First person I’ve met that drinks foster and I’m Aussie. The don’t really have them at the Bottle’o these days


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> It was gray at least...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> I'm caught up with deadheading and spraying the roses at the moment. Finished the last one this morning. Store had some pork chops on sale so I grabbed a couple for dinner. Still hot today, but supposed to get cooler this week, down below average.


Indeed, I see a storm tell: wave clouds stacked on the ridge of the Sierra. No rain, but here comes a mass of cooler air.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 24, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> this is a good example of what i was saying on how we typically use the word Haole and associate it versus what it actually means.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That happens everywhere natives here say it (my wife is half aboriginal). My mate who is Japanese say they should be greatful white people found it first. He said they would of just been exterminated if it was them (Japanese) that found them first. I thought that’s full on


----------



## raratt (Jun 24, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Indeed, I see a storm tell: wave clouds stacked on the ridge of the Sierra. No rain, but here comes a mass of cooler air.


Clouds rolled in about 11 this morning, mostly cloudy now.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 25, 2019)

Chickens layed their first eggs kids went crazy like it was a miracle. Super small that’s a kids bowl.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 25, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Chickens layed their first eggs kids went crazy like it was a miracle. Super small that’s a kids bowl.
> View attachment 4355156


needs more cal-mag.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 25, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Chickens layed their first eggs kids went crazy like it was a miracle. Super small that’s a kids bowl.
> View attachment 4355156


That's still a good omelet.


----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2019)

I think your chicken has diarrhoea.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 25, 2019)

I extorted 25 dollars from my daughter.

So I've been putting in bamboo flooring on the top floor finally. Having finished her room yesterday the only thing left this morning was hanging the doors back up (closet and door to the hallway. I have to pull them to cut the door jambs and then can't put them back 'till after the install and caulk dries).

So I had told her yesterday that re-installing the closet door was free, but the door to the hall was 25 bucks.

So I just finished all of that and knocked on the guest room door to wake her up so I can go out and cut the lawn. As she came out the door I pointed down the hall to her now installed door and said, "you owe me 25 bucks" and laughed.

So I'm sitting on the steps to the garage putting my work boots on to head out to do the lawn and she walks by and drops 25 bucks on my head.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 25, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> this is a good example of what i was saying on how we typically use the word Haole and associate it versus what it actually means.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm such an asshole. Because of people like that, if I had the power, I'd plow under everything on one island that "white" people brought to Hawaii- modern buildings, roads, power generation, water treatment, medicine, etc, etc and just leave farm land and native living structures, then designate it a nature preserve and make all those Aholès move there so that they have to live by their coveted traditions. I get being pissed because your culture was purposely destroyed, but don't overlook the positives of what came of it. I bet that guy would cry like a bitch if he had to farm his own food and didn't have access to modern clothes or electronics. IDK what triggered him, but once he started bragging about hitting animals, it woulda been on.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 25, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Dementia is bad bad juju, my sympathies


I honestly don't think it's dementia. I do think she's bi polar and swings wildly from manic to depression. On top of that, she's just really fucking dumb


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 25, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I make rosin..and share with friends.


I'm your friend, right?
PM me and I'll give you my address and you can FedEx me some, OK?
I wouldn't mind a taste, and I'll pay for the shipping, of course


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 25, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> First person I’ve met that drinks foster and I’m Aussie. The don’t really have them at the Bottle’o these days


Yea, I know Aussie's think it's piss, but I just like big beer cans, 12 oz's just doesn't work that well for me. Plus, it tastes great after a few Jameson's and a spliff


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 25, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> this is a good example of what i was saying on how we typically use the word Haole and associate it versus what it actually means.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, you live in Hawaii? What a great place, you lucky bastard 
Ever heard of this guy?






He's fucking excellent!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 25, 2019)

Been dragging my tired ass around from the weekend activities so I've been dabbling in caffeine this morning. Coffee with four sugars, honey and milk ain't all that bad... the caffeine jolt and sugar rush should kick in any minute now.


----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2019)

was

that video is a montage of his funeral, it makes me terribly sad.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 25, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Been dragging my tired ass around from the weekend activities so I've been dabbling in caffeine this morning. Coffee with four sugars, honey and milk ain't all that bad... the caffeine jolt and sugar rush should kick in any minute now.


LOL. You would have loved "Jolt" cola. "All the sugar and twice the caffeine" was the marketing slogan


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 25, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Been dragging my tired ass around from the weekend activities so I've been dabbling in caffeine this morning. Coffee with four sugars, honey and milk ain't all that bad... the caffeine jolt and sugar rush should kick in any minute now.


How bout some coffee with that sugar?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 25, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL. You would have loved "Jolt" cola. "All the sugar and twice the caffeine" was the marketing slogan


160mg of caffeine per can!  lol I'd be bouncing off the walls, looks like it was never available in Canada.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 25, 2019)

ANC said:


> was
> 
> that video is a montage of his funeral, it makes me terribly sad.


Sad but not surprising.
750 lbs is obviously too much to be healthy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 25, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> How bout some coffee with that sugar?  I brew my coffee strong, then one sugar and a splash of half and half, or straight heavy cream. You need the fat content to get the right velvety mouth feel. Butter works good but takes a little more work to incorporate.


I find coffee really bitter with a bad aftertaste. Lots of sweetness makes it tolerable.

Butter in your coffee? I think you're pulling my leg.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 25, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> 160mg of caffeine per can!  lol I'd be bouncing off the walls, looks like it was never available in Canada.


When it first came out, I believe in the early 90's, they did a commercial blitz touting that slogan all over TV and radio. Caught the eye of the FDA and other groups worried about kids. That scrutiny kinda cooled them down, though they stayed in business for a number of years


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 25, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I find coffee really bitter with a bad aftertaste. Lots of sweetness makes it tolerable.
> 
> Butter in your coffee? I think you're pulling my leg.


Save your calories, better living through chemistry:
https://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/allmax-caffeine-200mg-tabs-100s/6000117078927

Butter is congealed cream so yes it works but doesn't tend to mix as well as cream in coffee. But it works in a pinch LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Save your calories, better living through chemistry:
> https://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/allmax-caffeine-200mg-tabs-100s/6000117078927
> 
> Butter is congealed cream so yes it works but doesn't tend to mix as well as cream in coffee. But it works in a pinch LOL


That's a much better deal than No Doz from Amazon (https://www.amazon.com/No-Doz-Strength-Acting-Alertness-Caplets/dp/B000NVNLTS )
We used to call No Doz "Grad student candy"


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 25, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> That's a much better deal than No Doz from Amazon (https://www.amazon.com/No-Doz-Strength-Acting-Alertness-Caplets/dp/B000NVNLTS )
> We used to call No Doz "Grad student candy"


Yup and no generics back in the day.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Save your calories, better living through chemistry:
> https://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/allmax-caffeine-200mg-tabs-100s/6000117078927
> 
> Butter is congealed cream so yes it works but doesn't tend to mix as well as cream in coffee. But it works in a pinch LOL


That's getting into crazy territory... 200mg! We wouldn't let the 160mg pop in but the pills with higher caffeine are okay. I tried one of those 5 hour energy shots a while ago. It worked, but gave me a wicked headache.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 25, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's getting into crazy territory... 200mg! We wouldn't let the 160mg pop in but the pills with higher caffeine are okay. I tried one of those 5 hour energy shots a while ago. It worked, but gave me a wicked headache.


You can break them in 1/2 or even a quarter if you have a pill cutter. Add one of these





and your dosage options become virtually infinite.

Edited to add the scale you'll need:


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 25, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> First person I’ve met that drinks foster and I’m Aussie. The don’t really have them at the Bottle’o these days


An old buddy of mine who passed away had a beer distributor a couple miles from my house 15-20 yrs. ago.

He knew I always wanted something different and said try this. I was Foster's Bitters in a brown snubby bottle with a green label, bottled in Canada I think. 

Wasn't bad at all, haven't seen it since. Can't even find an internet pic.

The guy was a very cool local character that everybody liked.

He was a black guy that graduated with my sister in 1962 and he got his first job right out of HS as a driver for the local godfather who ran the 9th biggest mafia organization in the US. 

Just listening to his old stories was worth the trip to the beer distributor. And wow, did he have stories to tell, he could have written a book.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> I extorted 25 dollars from my daughter.
> 
> So I've been putting in bamboo flooring on the top floor finally. Having finished her room yesterday the only thing left this morning was hanging the doors back up (closet and door to the hallway. I have to pull them to cut the door jambs and then can't put them back 'till after the install and caulk dries).
> 
> ...


Why would you charge your daughter for you to finish the job you started? Explain by what reasoning she owes you. What is the lesson here? Please reply as an educator teaching at a police academy. How does gaslighting your daughter promote her integration into lawful society?


----------



## doublejj (Jun 25, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> I'm your friend, right?
> PM me and I'll give you my address and you can FedEx me some, OK?
> I wouldn't mind a taste, and I'll pay for the shipping, of course


Most of my friends know how to trim weed....do you know how to trim?...pm me


----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Sad but not surprising.
> 750 lbs is obviously too much to be healthy.


Culture is not our friend. On Hawaii being big is seen as being OG, culturally speaking.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 25, 2019)

just drink coffee with a little cream and sugar....sheesh

Morning everyone.....

speaking of coffee is on, nice and hot.......

Dunno why i woke up at 6:30 this morning, made the coffee working on my 3rd cup right now. Went out on the porch petted the dogs and the scruffy barn cat we have. Looked at all the trees, felt the sun and the wind. Something in my mind told me to look at my phone, especially since i turned it off last night. Finally at about 7:30, i went to my phone turned it on, and there was a message there from my mom. I'm oh cool what's up. Opened the message to find out that this morning at 7am my grandmother at 88yrs of age had finally passed to the next world from cancer. Maybe i shouldn't have turned on my phone today.....it's gonna be one of those........

welp time to sit by the old oak and listen for a bit, maybe just maybe the wind will tell me something today.....

be blessed everyone....


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 25, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> just drink coffee with a little cream and sugar....sheesh
> 
> Morning everyone.....
> 
> ...


Be glad you waited to turn it on.

Remember those thoughts you had enjoying the morning?

Those are the thoughts she took with her.


----------



## raratt (Jun 25, 2019)

You can obtain 2 grams of protein, 2.8 grams of carbohydrates and 21.3 grams of fat in every 100 grams of coconut milk. Most of this fat (18.9 grams) is saturated. Not heart healthy.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 25, 2019)

Today? Not much so far...not much.....






...but I’m on my way to pick up my daughter from her moms work, so it should be a pretty full day today.


----------



## raratt (Jun 25, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> just drink coffee with a little cream and sugar....sheesh
> 
> Morning everyone.....
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## raratt (Jun 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Why would you charge your daughter for you to finish the job you started? Explain by what reasoning she owes you. What is the lesson here? Please reply as an educator teaching at a police academy. How does gaslighting your daughter promote her integration into lawful society?


Because he's the dad. Edit, my daughter would ask where the pins are and do it herself.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 25, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> just drink coffee with a little cream and sugar....sheesh
> 
> Morning everyone.....
> 
> ...


Just got back from a family reunion where my siblings and i are the eldest.
It feels weird to be in that big house without Mom & Dad. 

I too am sorry for your loss & unfortunately know the feeling.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> You can break them in 1/2 or even a quarter if you have a pill cutter. Add one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're trying to turn me into a caffeine junkie  probably tastes better than coffee.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 25, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> just drink coffee with a little cream and sugar....sheesh
> 
> Morning everyone.....
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss Budman.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 25, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> just drink coffee with a little cream and sugar....sheesh
> 
> Morning everyone.....
> 
> ...


Condolences, alas we are reaching the age where death is becoming an all too common and expected occurence.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2019)

raratt said:


> Because he's the dad. Edit, my daughter would ask where the pins are and do it herself.


"He's the dad" doesn't cover why he seems to be teaching her that extortion is an acceptable and normal mode of human interaction. Would you legitimize extortion with/to your kids?

So my central question to @TacoMac remains. What is the lesson here?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 25, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're trying to turn me into a caffeine junkie  probably tastes better than coffee.


First pill's free


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 25, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're trying to turn me into a caffeine junkie  probably tastes better than coffee.


Coffee is a wonderful thing. It's very much like marijuana: you have to find your own brand.

If coffee seems bitter to you, you're either drinking too dark a roast or too cheap a coffee.

Experiment. Since it seems bitter, try a lighter roast.

Try Gavalia light roast. https://www.gevalia.com/light-roast-regular-ground


----------



## doublejj (Jun 25, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Coffee is a wonderful thing. It's very much like marijuana: you have to find your own brand.
> 
> If coffee seems bitter to you, you're either drinking too dark a roast or too cheap a coffee.
> 
> ...


I drink coffee that is so exclusive you must have a membership to buy it....


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 25, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I drink coffee that is so exclusive you must have a membership to buy it....


I've tried the Kirkland Columbian roast in the brown metal can. It's not bad.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 25, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Most of my friends know how to trim weed....do you know how to trim?...pm me


Yea, I can trim, this took me 1/2 hour to complete.
I'm like a buzz saw once I get going.

 

Tell me when and where, and I'll be there


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 25, 2019)

raratt said:


> Because he's the dad. Edit, my daughter would ask where the pins are and do it herself.


Because I said so seemed much more like a bully's tactic than education. Coming from the 1960's I saw how that parental process back fired. Gaslighting was a tactic I witnessed the women using. I saw how that tore kids apart too, implied guilting and shaming ::shrug::

Sounds like I grew up in home similar to how you raised your daughter. My dad would have had me helping all the way through the task. I wouldn't have needed to ask where the pins were. I would have been the one to put them back in the hinges on the door and sat the door aside


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 25, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> Yea, I know Aussie's think it's piss, but I just like big beer cans, 12 oz's just doesn't work that well for me. Plus, it tastes great after a few Jameson's and a spliff


We don’t hate it just not our best beer so it gets pushed to the side. The generally sell it on tap in the city, we used to drink it with tourists and tell the outlandish tales of crocs and snakes. None of which were true but you never let let a bit of bullshit ruin a good story lol.
Do you start calling people “cobber” when you drink it and when people ask about stuff do you answer with “she’ll be right mate” or the modern “yeah,nah”. 
But I’ve also been told that Fosters overseas isn’t the same as it here and taste better overseas. This was off a friend who went to the states. Can’t see them making to recipe’s, maybe it was all the cocaine he was doing made it taste awesome lol


----------



## raratt (Jun 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> My dad would have had me helping all the way


My daughter has helped me hang drywall on a ceiling with a dead man. helped do some taping and mudding, and helped paint. She changed out the points on her Mustang (she did forget the whole gapping the points step though). I gave her my old power miter saw because she would use it. Her husband is not mechanically inclined at all.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 25, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Do you start calling people “cobber” when you drink it


Well, actually I start saying, "what's happening mate", and I get an awful hankering for some "shrimp on the barbie" , or some "roo burgers"
I also say feck a lot, but I don't think that's the Fosters, more likely the Jameson.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 25, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Coffee is a wonderful thing. It's very much like marijuana: you have to find your own brand.
> 
> If coffee seems bitter to you, you're either drinking too dark a roast or too cheap a coffee.
> 
> ...


I think I've tried almost every type of coffee at one time or another, I'm just not a fan. I never really outgrew my dislike for strong flavours that I had as a kid. I like coffee desserts and coffee crisp chocolate bars. I'm weird I know.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I've tried almost every type of coffee at one time or another, I'm just not a fan. I never really outgrew my dislike for strong flavours that I had as a kid. I like coffee desserts and coffee crisp chocolate bars. I'm weird I know.


I'm pickier yet. Any trace of coffee flavor in a dessert or sweet and I'm out. My son, now ... he likes the "nuclear double Italian roast" style.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I'm pickier yet. Any trace of coffee flavor in a dessert or sweet and I'm out. My son, now ... he likes the "nuclear double Italian roast" style.


In desserts too? Do you like the smell of coffee brewing? I like the smell in the morning.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 25, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> We don’t hate it just not our best beer so it gets pushed to the side. The generally sell it on tap in the city, we used to drink it with tourists and tell the outlandish tales of crocs and snakes. None of which were true but you never let let a bit of bullshit ruin a good story lol.
> Do you start calling people “cobber” when you drink it and when people ask about stuff do you answer with “she’ll be right mate” or the modern “yeah,nah”.
> But I’ve also been told that Fosters overseas isn’t the same as it here and taste better overseas. This was off a friend who went to the states. Can’t see them making to recipe’s, maybe it was all the cocaine he was doing made it taste awesome lol


Dunno if it tastes better here but it sure makes you pee. There was a small tavern near where I worked many years ago, and a few of us would routinely stop by after and have a few. While on the second you'd have to pee and every subsequent one you'd have to pee like clockwork and the volume was about equal to a beer. Very odd, never happened with any other beer


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 25, 2019)

I used to live on eating no doze like candy, double dosing Stackers and 4-5 extra large ice coffees everyday. I had to easily be over 2000mg of caffeine a day. I just looked it up and Mayo Clinic says 400mg/day is safe for most adults.  I'm still surprised I never had any heart issues from that. I was pretty ripped back then because of it, I had the energy to lift daily and trail ride my mountain bike 3-4 times a week, plus my metabolism was in double over drive.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> In desserts too? Do you like the smell of coffee brewing? I like the smell in the morning.


Yah nothing worse than a nice delicate chocolate cream/mousse pastry destroyed by detectable coffee. Mocha is a four-letter word in my lexicon.

The smell of coffee brewing bothers me less, so long as I'm not expected to ingest any. I can live with a coffee drinker; a cigarette smoker is categorically a No.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Yah nothing worse than a nice delicate chocolate cream/mousse pastry destroyed by detectable coffee. Mocha is a four-letter word in my lexicon.
> 
> The smell of coffee brewing bothers me less, so long as I'm not expected to ingest any. I can live with a coffee drinker; a cigarette smoker is categorically a No.


You're weirder than me 

Ditto for cigarettes. I like the smell in the same way that I like the smell of gasoline or a lit match. I used to get my caffeine from diet coke, now I almost never have caffeine. When I do it's like being turbo charged for a few hours.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 25, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I've tried almost every type of coffee at one time or another, I'm just not a fan. I never really outgrew my dislike for strong flavours that I had as a kid. I like coffee desserts and coffee crisp chocolate bars. I'm weird I know.


Black double espressos that’s how I role this is the coffee machine I brought the other week. I ment to post it earlier, I can make anything with this bad boy. Mostly babycino’s for the kids lol


----------



## lokie (Jun 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I'm pickier yet. Any trace of coffee flavor in a dessert or sweet and I'm out. My son, now ... he likes the "nuclear double Italian roast" style.


Agreed.

I won't drink the vial potion so I sure am not going to ruin my evening trying to choke on a coffee flavored anything.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 25, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Black double espressos that’s how I role this is the coffee machine I brought the other week. I ment to post it earlier, I can make anything with this bad boy. Mostly babycino’s for the kids lolView attachment 4355447


Every time I see my bench top I regret not doing stone


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're weirder than me
> 
> Ditto for cigarettes. I like the smell in the same way that I like the smell of gasoline or a lit match. I used to get my caffeine from diet coke, now I almost never have caffeine. When I do it's like being turbo charged for a few hours.


I loved the smell of gas before they fouled it with cheap, octane-number-boosting olefins.
MTBE smells so nice and crisp.

Caffeine used to rattle off me like gravel off a garden shed. Now that I'm pushing 60, if I have a caffeine I get all weird and nervous and defocused for an hour or two. I never saw the appeal.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 25, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Dunno if it tastes better here but it sure makes you pee. There was a small tavern near where I worked many years ago, and a few of us would routinely stop by after and have a few. While on the second you'd have to pee and every subsequent one you'd have to pee like clockwork and the volume was about equal to a beer. Very odd, never happened with any other beer


We call that breaking the seal because once you do you know your back to the toilet every 20 mins


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 25, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ditto for cigarettes. I like the smell in the same way that I like the smell of gasoline or a lit match.


I never realized how disgusting cigarettes smell until I quit smoking. 

Seriously. They are disgusting. 

Only the addiction makes them smell good. They are in fact completely revolting.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Yah nothing worse than a nice delicate chocolate cream/mousse pastry destroyed by detectable coffee. Mocha is a four-letter word in my lexicon.
> 
> The smell of coffee brewing bothers me less, so long as I'm not expected to ingest any. I can live with a coffee drinker; a cigarette smoker is categorically a No.


Dessert coffees are for teenagers shouldn’t be classed as a coffe more like a milk shake or hot chocie. Mocha in Aussie slang is the black shit that is in a dirty bong lol. When ever someone orders one I picture the drinking the water ewwwwwwwwww.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 25, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> I never realized how disgusting cigarettes smell until I quit smoking.
> 
> Seriously. They are disgusting.
> 
> Only the addiction makes them smell good. They are in fact completely revolting.


They are horrible best thing I ever did was give em up 18 months ago


----------



## raratt (Jun 25, 2019)

About 3 cigarettes and a couple black cups of coffee in the morning gets the train rolling out of the tunnel no problems.
Groceries are bought and put away, had big ol Porterhouse steaks for $7.65 lb, guess that's dinner. Need to go on a beer run then I'll be done for today. One of my turn signal lights is burned out, runs in hummingbird mode now. I'll pull it out sometime this week in the cool weather.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 25, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're weirder than me
> 
> Ditto for cigarettes. I like the smell in the same way that I like the smell of gasoline or a lit match. I used to get my caffeine from diet coke, now I almost never have caffeine. When I do it's like being turbo charged for a few hours.


He's weirder than most


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> He's weirder than most


Imagine if I caffeinated! 

#runhide


----------



## raratt (Jun 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> a cigarette smoker is categorically a No.


Well if we meet up sometime I'll make sure to not wear deodorant and have a couple bean burritos before hand to cover up any offending odors from cigs.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2019)

raratt said:


> Well if we meet up sometime I'll make sure to not wear deodorant and have a couple bean burritos before hand to cover up any offending odors from cigs.


Just so long as you don't expect a kiss.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 25, 2019)

back when i was in working full time and going to college at night I knew some students that would make coffee using caffeinated water.....


----------



## raratt (Jun 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Just so long as you don't expect a kiss.


No worries there.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 25, 2019)

raratt said:


> No worries there.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 25, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> Yea, I can trim, this took me 1/2 hour to complete.
> I'm like a buzz saw once I get going.
> 
> View attachment 4355411
> ...


Sweet! I will send you a bus ticket to Sacramento when we are ready to harvest. Don't tell anyone where you are going. Leave your cell phone at home because there is no cell service out there anyway. I will pick you up at the bus station and drive you to the farm. We can always use an eager set of hands. Some trimmers come up here and just never leave...


----------



## lokie (Jun 25, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Sweet! I will send you a bus ticket to Sacramento when we are ready to harvest. Don't tell anyone where you are going. Leave your cell phone at home because there is no cell service out there anyway. I will pick you up at the bus station and drive you to the farm. We can always use an eager set of hands. Some trimmers come up here and just never leave...


Do you drug screen?


----------



## doublejj (Jun 25, 2019)

lokie said:


> Do you drug screen?


If you don't fail, you don't work....


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2019)

lokie said:


> Do you drug screen?


he screens ALL his drugs


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 25, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Sweet! I will send you a bus ticket to Sacramento when we are ready to harvest. Don't tell anyone where you are going. Leave your cell phone at home because there is no cell service out there anyway. I will pick you up at the bus station and drive you to the farm. We can always use an eager set of hands. Some trimmers come up here and just never leave...


Cool, here's my email, so just send one when you need me

@usgov/st/DEA/yourfunny.com


----------



## doublejj (Jun 25, 2019)

This is one of the hardest tasks on the farm. One of the crew has to get up and start covering greenhouse at 4am. 6 greenhouses on 3 different properties, and it MUST be done on time every time, in the mountains in the dark with plenty of mountain lions and bears around, we see them in the game cameras all the time. Then uncover them at 9am and go to work....every day for the next 8 weeks....the crew earns their pay


----------



## doublejj (Jun 25, 2019)

PS they always take Diesel...


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 25, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Sweet! I will send you a bus ticket to Sacramento when we are ready to harvest. Don't tell anyone where you are going. Leave your cell phone at home because there is no cell service out there anyway. I will pick you up at the bus station and drive you to the farm. We can always use an eager set of hands. Some trimmers come up here and just never leave...


If you pay for my plan ticket I’ll work for free 
Getting me to leave would be the hard part


----------



## doublejj (Jun 25, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> If you pay for my plan ticket I’ll work for free
> Getting me to leave would be the hard part


You would be surprised at how many people have come to NorCal on vacation during trim season only to stay year around. I know a couple of them that have overstayed their visia's and now cannot go home because they would be denied re-entry into USA...


----------



## raratt (Jun 25, 2019)

doublejj said:


> overstayed their visia's


Good thing I have a MasterCard...


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 25, 2019)

doublejj said:


> This is one of the hardest tasks on the farm. One of the crew has to get up and start covering greenhouse at 4am. 6 greenhouses on 3 different properties, and it MUST be done on time every time, in the mountains in the dark with plenty of mountain lions and bears around, we see them in the game cameras all the time. Then uncover them at 9am and go to work....every day for the next 8 weeks....the crew earns their pay
> View attachment 4355493


Why do you cover the tent for 5 hours?


----------



## raratt (Jun 25, 2019)

(Stupid question time) Couldn't they be covered at say 10 PM when the light is gone and then uncovered at 9 AM? Do the plants like looking at the moon?


----------



## doublejj (Jun 25, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> Why do you cover the tent for 5 hours?


put's the greenhouse on 12/12 light schedule to induce flowering. Sun goes down 9pm and we uncover at 9am. we don't want to block off the ventilation for too long so we cover for 5 hrs in the early morning


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 25, 2019)

doublejj said:


> You would be surprised at how many people have come to NorCal on vacation during trim season only to stay year around. I know a couple of them that have overstayed their visia's and now cannot go home because they would be denied re-entry into USA...


I worked with an Aussie bricky that was illegal in the states for 20 years. He even ran his own there. He bailed after 9/11 said that he was worried the would figure it out. He claimed that he left a house and cars and heaps of money. I think it was half truths. 
He worked and live around Little Rock apparently. He said it was so easy to make money because of the cheap Mexican labour. 
He now has this annoying half Aussies half US accent.


----------



## raratt (Jun 25, 2019)

doublejj said:


> block off the ventilation


I thought that might be a reason, thanks.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 25, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I worked with an Aussie bricky that was illegal in the states for 20 years. He even ran his own there. He bailed after 9/11 said that he was worried the would figure it out. He claimed that he left a house and cars and heaps of money. I think it was half truths.
> He worked and live around Little Rock apparently. He said it was so easy to make money because of the cheap Mexican labour.
> He now has this annoying half Aussies half US accent.


I think I know the guy...lol


----------



## raratt (Jun 25, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> annoying half Aussies half *Southern *US accent.


My wife picks up accents, me not so much, y'all. lol.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 25, 2019)

raratt said:


> (Stupid question time) Couldn't they be covered at say 10 PM when the light is gone and then uncovered at 9 AM? Do the plants like looking at the moon?


we are off grid and have only passive ventilation no fans...


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 25, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I think I know the guy...lol


He had a pony tail generally platted


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 25, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4355517


Looks nice


----------



## raratt (Jun 25, 2019)

My Aussie-US translator said braided.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2019)

raratt said:


> (Stupid question time) Couldn't they be covered at say 10 PM when the light is gone and then uncovered at 9 AM? Do the plants like looking at the moon?


nailed it


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I worked with an Aussie bricky that was illegal in the states for 20 years. He even ran his own there. He bailed after 9/11 said that he was worried the would figure it out. He claimed that he left a house and cars and heaps of money. I think it was half truths.
> He worked and live around Little Rock apparently. He said it was so easy to make money because of the cheap Mexican labour.
> He now has this annoying half Aussies half US accent.


southern, squared


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 25, 2019)

I hadn't been on my bike in almost a week, I've been busy with so many gigs. Nothing but clear skies in the forecast. About 30 minutes in, a black shelf cloud a couple miles in diameter comes out of nowhere, and covers the sun. It was moving fast. I felt the first few drops as I was nearing the end of the 606 futuristic bike path, when the sky just opened up. I was getting drenched in fat, cold drops of rain, when suddenly I'm hit in the helmet and back with a handful of rocks. Only these rocks were made of ice, it started hailing like crazy. The noise was amazing, I'm being hit constantly, and I can't see a thing. I managed to get under a park bridge with about a dozen other folks that were rooting me on for the last block or so. They remarked that the hail looked painful, and indeed, it was. The unexpected storm only lasted about ten minutes, it was weird to see the ground covered in ice on an 85f degree day. The sun came out, and I rode carefully home through the slush and puddles like a six year old girl...


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 25, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I hadn't been on my bike in almost a week, I've been busy with so many gigs. Nothing but clear skies in the forecast. About 30 minutes in, a black shelf cloud a couple miles in diameter comes out of nowhere, and covers the sun. It was moving fast. I felt the first few drops as I was nearing the end of the 606 futuristic bike path, when the sky just opened up. I was getting drenched in fat, cold drops of rain, when suddenly I'm hit in the helmet and back with a handful of rocks. Only these rocks were made of ice, it started hailing like crazy. The noise was amazing, I'm being hit constantly, and I can't see a thing. I managed to get under a park bridge with about a dozen other folks that were rooting me on for the last block or so. They remarked that the hail looked painful, and indeed, it was. The unexpected storm only lasted about ten minutes, it was weird to see the ground covered in ice on an 85f degree day. The sun came out, and I rode carefully home through the slush and puddles like a six year old girl...


I swear, if you're _not_ a secret agent belonging to part of some clandestine operation charged with keeping the world safe from all that is evil, I will be beyond disappointed. 

Please, don't answer...just let me believe...







...just let me believe.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 25, 2019)

raratt said:


> Never heard of Rose Slugs, but I put down Corey's slug and snail bait because of all the snails that live in the old railroad ties I have as a retaining wall.





doublejj said:


> Some trimmers come up here and just never leave...


I'm from the deep south and when I see a statement like that, it makes me wonder.....by who's chose. 

If I could, I would definitely come and trim.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 25, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> The noise was amazing, I'm being hit constantly, and I can't see a thing.


You wonder what two turtles making love sounds like?

Glad you're OK


----------



## doublejj (Jun 25, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> You wonder what two turtles making love sounds like?
> 
> Glad you're OK


----------



## raratt (Jun 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> nailed it


Meh.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> You wonder what two turtles making love sounds like?
> 
> Glad you're OK


----------



## raratt (Jun 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


>


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 25, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> I swear, if you're _not_ a secret agent belonging to part of some clandestine operation charged with keeping the world safe from all that is evil, I will be beyond disappointed.
> 
> Please, don't answer...just let me believe...
> 
> ...



I can neither confirm nor deny such wild accusations...


----------



## raratt (Jun 25, 2019)

I had a girlfriend named Lisa, she was a moana.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 25, 2019)

raratt said:


> I had a girlfriend named Lisa, she was a moana.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 25, 2019)

looking at some REAL beaters now $2k


DustyDuke said:


> That happens everywhere natives here say it (my wife is half aboriginal). My mate who is Japanese say they should be greatful white people found it first. He said they would of just been exterminated if it was them (Japanese) that found them first. I thought that’s full on


what happens everywhere " i am confused. meh i aint Hawaiian so i mean doesn't really bother me can't undo it anyways got some activists i think that is what you call um that is really into that shit. Japanese people sure do love to visit Oahu though feels like a poor mans Japan minus all the good stuff.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 25, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> looking at some REAL beaters now $2k
> 
> 
> what happens everywhere " i am confused. meh i aint Hawaiian so i mean doesn't really bother me can't undo it anyways got some activists i think that is what you call um that is really into that shit. Japanese people sure do love to visit Oahu though feels like a poor mans Japan minus all the good stuff.


Would you ever move to the mainland


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 25, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> Hey, you live in Hawaii? What a great place, you lucky bastard
> Ever heard of this guy?
> 
> 
> ...


of course idk anyone who hasn't heard of him. he made good music but think he died from obesity related health issues. as for living here it;s hit and miss. sometimes i hate it sometimes i like it.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2019)

Today I spent two hours visiting laborious death upon the front flower bed which I'd been neglecting. Bermudagrass was choking out the gazanias. I filled a *ucking trash can with uprooted grass. I had to really dig in order to get those pesky deep stolons (think long thin bulb which will send forth more biohazard).
One patch was thick with volunteer gazania seedlings. I rescued some, and once they have a bit more size I'll fill in the gaps in the flowerbed. I pondered turbocharging them with stale rice and sour milk ...


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 25, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Would you ever move to the mainland


of course.. eventually but not anytime soon. i didn't have it as easy compared to my sisters who got the opportunity to move/live else where with my parents fully paying for there start up. got to save up my own money and do that. idk where i want to live but personally i want to live somewhere that snows. 

my general plan was basically to settle down here talk to my gf/wife about it and see what she wants and then make the trip together. if not then i still plan to move i have friends all over from gaming back when i used to be a hardcore gamer. been on a long hiatus since my mom got diagnosed but i still talk to them daily. closest one i'd live with and im closest too is in colorado he smokes a shit load of weed per day but he also used to live here in Kailua and visited earlier this year. got friends in cali that offered as well but that friend is Married and him and his wife are constantly moving apartments every single year. said some shit about the rent getting higher so they move just after 1 year lol. i don;t like his wife though she is a real prune.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 25, 2019)

this one's for you @raratt ........


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Today I spent two hours visiting laborious death upon the front flower bed which I'd been neglecting. Bermudagrass was choking out the gazanias. I filled a **ucking* trash can with uprooted grass. I had to really dig in order to get those pesky deep stolons (think long thin bulb which will send forth more biohazard).
> One patch was thick with volunteer gazania seedlings. I rescued some, and once they have a bit more size I'll fill in the gaps in the flowerbed. I pondered turbocharging them with stale rice and sour milk ...
> 
> View attachment 4355632


Hey hun, you misspelled fucking


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 25, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> of course.. eventually but not anytime soon. i didn't have it as easy compared to my sisters who got the opportunity to move/live else where with my parents fully paying for there start up. got to save up my own money and do that. idk where i want to live but personally i want to live somewhere that snows.
> 
> my general plan was basically to settle down here talk to my gf/wife about it and see what she wants and then make the trip together. if not then i still plan to move i have friends all over from gaming back when i used to be a hardcore gamer. been on a long hiatus since my mom got diagnosed but i still talk to them daily. closest one i'd live with and im closest too is in colorado he smokes a shit load of weed per day but he also used to live here in Kailua and visited earlier this year. got friends in cali that offered as well but that friend is Married and him and his wife are constantly moving apartments every single year. said some shit about the rent getting higher so they move just after 1 year lol. i don;t like his wife though she is a real prune.


I’d love to travel around the States just need the kids old enough to remember


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 25, 2019)

They’re multiplying


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 25, 2019)

long ass day today. coworker that was in the hospital being a huge cunt lately. idk why but she is extremely miserable and feels the need to make everyone else feel like that despite we did nothing wrong to her. gonna be one hell of a week too cause thursday friend going to funeral gotta catch uber not too bad didnt feel like waking my dad up or asking my sisters bf to pick me up. friday other coworker is going to hospital again for check up. 

getting put on payroll next week which is good news for me especially since i will have medical again. been just looking at cars all day and night besides working can't find a damn car im interested in within my current budget by the end of this week. i need to save up to around $3k+ that is when the choices get more juicy. still trying to keep the choices considered as beaters and more towards the 90's or later years so it's fairly cheaper still need room to work with for school thats why so im probably not gonna buy anything above $7k. 7k is still kinda high for my budget something around that price should still be in decent condition tryna keep my budget more around $2-5k range.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 25, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I’d love to travel around the States just need the kids old enough to remember


i like to travel but not alone i'll go out to eat or watch a movie alone but not travel to another state/country. the only time i will ever do that is to meet up with friends for gaming conventions and they need to understand that if im ever gonna invest in that they need to take the damn week off cause im not spending $1k+ for a 2-3 day trip only. my good friend whom is like a female version of me i went to culinary school with i asked her if she wanted to travel with me but idk.. think she is hesitant cause she lives with her ex bf well he lives with her and her family and im sure she still has feelings for him. 

if i do have to travel alone though i'd likely hit up Japan for sure. that is #1 on my list. one of the bosses at the beef jerky job actually is from Japan. he haole but he lived in Japan before coming here. tried to tell him to hook me up with a job in Japan so i could move there as that is where i wanted to initially move but he said the easiest job to get there to live there is teaching english. i think that is where he met his wife as well cause she doesn't look local japanese she looks like she came from Japan. idk why but i love there culture. i've been to a few places in the states though. 

Vegas, lots of places in California. SF, LA, San diego, Santa Cruz, im sure more, Arizona, Mexico, Maui. 

yea having kids young sucks for traveling we didn't start to travel until we were older only traveling we did was when to moved to arizona for about 2 years but that is cause my dad was physically violent beat the shit out of my mom and went to jail for it.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 26, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> ..... but *personally i want to live somewhere that snows.... *


As someone who's dealt with snow every year of my life, you're dumb, but I have a particularly deep hatred of winter. Move somewhere you can easily travel to where it snows, but where you won't have to deal with it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 26, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> I never realized how disgusting cigarettes smell until I quit smoking.
> 
> Seriously. They are disgusting.
> 
> Only the addiction makes them smell good. They are in fact completely revolting.


Sorry I meant the smell of coffee brewing, not the smell cigarette smoke. I don't hang with anyone who smokes so I'm not exposed to it that often. I'm pretty sure my dad still sneaks cigarettes, his car reeks of stale smoke and he keeps gum in his center console. I made a comment about it once and since then we take my car if we're going out together. I think he's worried I'll tell my mom.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 26, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> As someone who's dealt with snow every year of my life, you're dumb, but I have a particularly deep hatred of winter. Move somewhere you can easily travel to where it snows, but where you won't have to deal with it.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 26, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sorry I meant the smell of coffee brewing, not the smell cigarette smoke. I don't hang with anyone who smokes so I'm not exposed to it that often. I'm pretty sure my dad still sneaks cigarettes, his car reeks of stale smoke and he keeps gum in his center console. I made a comment about it once and since then we take my car if we're going out together. I think he's worried I'll tell my mom.


I've always liked the first light of a cigarette, after that . I do really like pipe tobacco, I've even burned it like incense before. Now that I think of it, I can't remember the last time I saw/smelled someone smoking a pipe.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 26, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I've always liked the first light of a cigarette, after that . I do really like pipe tobacco, I've even burned it like incense before. Now that I think of it, I can't remember the last time I saw/smelled someone smoking a pipe.


You should come for a visit. We have more than our fair share of hipsters that smoke pipes and vaporizers.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 26, 2019)

Yesterday I started clearing small trees in the patch of woods next to my house where I'm making my new compost area and a little dirt /mini bike trail. I found 2 huge, dead, oaks I need to drop before autumn, one of them could definitely be a threat to my house. Then I cleared all the scrub out of the wild blackberry(maybe raspberry? , I can never remember) patch behind my house, pruned my lilacs and dead headed the roses. Trimmed a few ounce and delivered a couple. Came home, grilled up a thick cut sirloin, sauteed some carrots and sweet corn and made rice pilaf.

Today I was up at 530, trying to get used to this morning bull shit. Showered, full breakfast, played with the cat, got the trash and recycling together and down to the street. I'm about to go clean my spare room, or I should say the junk collection room, so I can get my AC in. It's only low 70s here, but we're in the low 80% humidity. I was sweating in the fucking shower and I'm sticking to everything.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 26, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> You should come for a visit. We have more than our fair share of hipsters that smoke pipes and vaporizers.


I don't like vapes almost as much as I don't like cigarettes. I'm really sensitive to a lot of strong scents and they'll get me gagging if they're overpowering. I was in line at the supermarket behind this woman last week who must've thought body spray was a shower in a can an I started gagging uncontrollably. The fucking C told me if I'm gonna be sick I should go to the bathroom, so I got pissed and said some things about her weight and hygiene I probably shouldn't have, but that shit was really offensive, even the woman bend me said she couldn't breathe.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 26, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> t she is extremely miserable and feels the need to make everyone else feel like that despite we did nothing wrong to her


She sounds like my wife
I feel for ya bro


----------



## ct26turbo (Jun 26, 2019)

After 2 months of recovery I've finally back at work


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 26, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> She sounds like my wife
> I feel for ya bro


From everything he's said about her , she sounds like she needs a good lay. He needs to step up for the sake of everyone involved.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 26, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> You should come for a visit. We have more than our fair share of hipsters that smoke pipes and vaporizers.


I went to Quebec with my parents back in '87 when I was 10. The people were complete Aholes to us a few different times and the Canadian border patrol searched our car on the way back because my father got loud when they wouldn't allow me to use a bathroom while we were waiting, then he had me to pee out the window. They didn't like that. So I have no real desire to visit your frigid, soulless country because of that experience.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 26, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I went to Quebec with my parents back in '87 when I was 10. The people were complete Aholes to us a few different times and the Canadian border patrol searched our car on the way back because my father got loud when they wouldn't allow me to use a bathroom while we were waiting, then he had me to pee out the window. They didn't like that. So I have no real desire to visit your frigid, soulless country because of that experience.


I was just kind of joking about it when I said i thought all Canadians were nice lol.
My grandfather was 100% Frenchy by way of French Canada, they came here when he was very young. He was Bataan Death marched, POW the whole war, nicest guy you could meet. But his mom though lol.

Everyone in the family says she was a very mean lady. Wouldn’t speak English even though she learned it. Would talk shit about you to you in french just to be an ass. She lived to be 101. She lived with my grandpa for a couple years just down the street from us. I would go there on the way back from grade school and wait for mommy to pick me up after work. I don’t remember her ever speaking English, but I do remember her always farting. She would drop a bomb and then get up and leave the room for a few minutes. I would be on the floor playing with legos thinking WTF? Mean French Canadians!


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 26, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I don't like vapes almost as much as I don't like cigarettes.


About 10 to 20 years from now a shit ton of people are going to start dropping dead in record numbers from that shit. Vapes are fucking awful. There's absolutely* NO* regulation, *NO* quality control,* NO *oversight of any kind, *NOTHING*.

People think they're huffing water vapor.

My ass. They're huffing God doesn't even know what. When all of them start vapor locking and dying because their lungs are completely fucking fried, something will finally be done about it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 26, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I went to Quebec with my parents back in '87 when I was 10. The people were complete Aholes to us a few different times and the Canadian border patrol searched our car on the way back because my father got loud when they wouldn't allow me to use a bathroom while we were waiting, then he had me to pee out the window. They didn't like that. So I have no real desire to visit your frigid, soulless country because of that experience.


Quebec is a lovely city to visit and welcoming to Francophones and those fluent enough to get by. Montreal is the city to visit if you only speak English and it's a great party city for young people. 

If you were hassled on the way back to the US it wouldn't have been the Canada Border Services. You're processed by the destination country. Just sayin'.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 26, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> They're huffing God doesn't even know what. When all of them start vapor locking and dying


Ok, but we KNOW what cigarette smoking will do to you, there is ZERO proof that vaping is as dangerous so far. Maybe it’s actually good for you? 

I quit smoking after 25+ years, started at a very early age. Only thing that worked to help me quit was vaping. My buddy makes his own juice, it’s almost completely PG and VG with just a very small amount of flavor and plus nicotine. I could totally go without hitting the juice box except for when I’m drinking. Problem is I drink all the time 
I’ll tell you this though. I feel 100% healthier now that I don’t smoke. I honestly don’t feel any negatives from vaping. But yeah, i’m sure there’s some negative thing about it they will eventually prove besides the nicotine.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 26, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Ok, but we KNOW what cigarette smoking will do to you, there is ZERO proof that vaping is as dangerous so far. Maybe it’s actually good for you?


They said the same thing about cigarettes before people started dropping dead in record numbers.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 26, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Quebec is a lovely city to visit and welcoming to Francophones and those fluent enough to get by. Montreal is the city to visit if you only speak English and it's a great party city for young people.
> 
> If you were hassled on the way back to the US it wouldn't have been the Canada Border Services. You're processed by the destination country. Just sayin'.


In '77 I my then GF and I drove her car packed with all her stuff across country. She was starting grad school at Cornell, so we made a vacay trip out of it. We crossed border at Windsor and drove in Canada until Niagra. Going into to Canada was cool, the border cops were polite; they just wanted reassurance we weren't going to be illegal immigrants. Showed them her acceptance letter and they were good, even asked our route and recc stuff to see. Crossing back into the US was a monster pain and the US cops were pricks of the highest order.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 26, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I don't like vapes almost as much as I don't like cigarettes. I'm really sensitive to a lot of strong scents and they'll get me gagging if they're overpowering. I was in line at the supermarket behind this woman last week who must've thought body spray was a shower in a can an I started gagging uncontrollably. The fucking C told me if I'm gonna be sick I should go to the bathroom, so I got pissed and said some things about her weight and hygiene I probably shouldn't have, but that shit was really offensive, even the woman bend me said she couldn't breathe.


lol That's mean. I get that riding public transit... where the bo and perfume mingle to make a perfect storm. I'm on the fence with vaporizers. I like the smell of cotton candy and bubble gum. 



Singlemalt said:


> In '77 I my then GF and I drove her car packed with all her stuff across country. She was starting grad school at Cornell, so we made a vacay trip out of it. We crossed border at Windsor and drove in Canada until Niagra. Going into to Canada was cool, the border cops were polite; they just wanted reassurance we weren't going to be illegal immigrants. Showed them her acceptance letter and they were good, even asked our route and recc stuff to see. Crossing back into the US was a monster pain and the US cops were pricks of the highest order.


Windsor is Ontario's butt hole... gross city lol. I'm surprised they needed reassurance that you weren't becoming an illegal immigrant. I wouldn't think that would be a real problem. I've heard lots of horror stories about people having their cars torn apart going into the US. We go to NY via Niagara at least four or five times a year and they have always been nice to us. They ask where we're going and it's usually shopping for the day. Most of the time they don't even look at our passports and just send us through. We were lightly hassled coming back into Canada from a trip to NJ recently because they didn't believe we had nothing to declare.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 26, 2019)

doublejj said:


> PS they always take Diesel...
> View attachment 4355495


2nd the pita on light dep.

If you are gonna do JJ's bed and breakfast, I am good for about an hour of trimming after breakfast, before lunch.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 26, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol That's mean. I get that riding public transit... where the bo and perfume mingle to make a perfect storm. I'm on the fence with vaporizers. I like the smell of cotton candy and bubble gum.
> 
> 
> 
> Windsor is Ontario's butt hole... gross city lol. I'm surprised they needed reassurance that you weren't becoming an illegal immigrant. I wouldn't think that would be a real problem. I've heard lots of horror stories about people having their cars torn apart going into the US. We go to NY via Niagara at least four or five times a year and they have always been nice to us. They ask where we're going and it's usually shopping for the day. Most of the time they don't even look at our passports and just send us through. We were lightly hassled coming back into Canada from a trip to NJ recently because they didn't believe we had nothing to declare.


Oh yeah completely emptied the car and all her stuff was strewn about, couldn't find anything then it was "hurry up and pack this up, you're in the way". Granted we looked a bit seedy, long hair, hippie looking and we had camped all the way, not motels. But the contrast between the Canadian cops and US cops was night and day.
The illegal immigrant stuff actually was a problem back then. Canada had a fairly liberal public welfare and it was apparently easy to get on the dole. Plus all her clothes and house type possesions. A few years earlier many US draft dodgers did it, so they were wary


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 26, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> They’re multiplying View attachment 4355641


they need cal-mag

the mega turbo thick paste kind


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 26, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I've always liked the first light of a cigarette, after that . I do really like pipe tobacco, I've even burned it like incense before. Now that I think of it, I can't remember the last time I saw/smelled someone smoking a pipe.


There is something a bit inelegant about loading Vanilla Burley into a 3-foot bong.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 26, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> They’re multiplying View attachment 4355641


I can see what they are, what is their significance? Are you finding them as part of a renovation?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 26, 2019)

Today is prep day. 




(Put a camera in your butt... )


----------



## raratt (Jun 26, 2019)

Mornin. Headed out to the dentist for try #2 on my crown today. Paid the ER bill yesterday, $61, I can handle that. Sprinklers are running on their own again. Looks like we can turn off the AC for a couple days, thank you delta breeze.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 26, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh yeah completely emptied the car and all her stuff was strewn about, couldn't find anything then it was "hurry up and pack this up, you're in the way". Granted we looked a bit seedy, long hair, hippie looking and we had camped all the way, not motels. But the contrast between the Canadian cops and US cops was night and day.
> The illegal immigrant stuff actually was a problem back then. Canada had a fairly liberal public welfare and it was apparently easy to get on the dole. Plus all her clothes and house type possesions. A few years earlier many US draft dodgers did it, so they were wary


And they don't help at all after taking all your stuff out of the car? that's nuts. I thought that was an old wives' tale.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 26, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> turbocharging them with stale rice and sour milk ...
> 
> View attachment 4355632


??? What does that do & how do you apply ? Sorry if this is stupid question but I haven't heard of this before.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 26, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> 2nd the pita on light dep.
> View attachment 4355763
> If you are gonna do JJ's bed and breakfast, I am good for about an hour of trimming after breakfast, before lunch.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 26, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> And they don't help at all after taking all your stuff out of the car? that's nuts. I thought that was an old wives' tale.


Times were different back then. Like I said, we looked like hippies and back then cops hated hippies. I had taken my DD214(military discharge papers) as a precaution since I knew we'd go into Canada. That proved I wasn't a draft dodger lol. But, the cops would never apologise and probably figured they had had enough fun screwing with us.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 26, 2019)

Bareback said:


> ??? What does that do & how do you apply ? Sorry if this is stupid question but I haven't heard of this before.


We had a user here once (hisses ~we do not speak his name~) who used those ingredients in a grow, claiming that the stress induced would assist him in growing and breeding superweed!!1!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 26, 2019)

Bareback said:


> ??? What does that do & how do you apply ? Sorry if this is stupid question but I haven't heard of this before.


Fin Shaggy 

Iknow I said it CN, but I'm feeling ornery. We just need 2 more whispers and he'll conjureup


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 26, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Fin Shaggy


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 26, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Fin Shaggy
> 
> Iknow I said it CN, but I'm feeling ornery. We just need 2 more whispers and he'll conjureup


Beetle juice, beetle juice ...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 26, 2019)

Mainliner







Might as well invoke all the demons.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 26, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> As someone who's dealt with snow every year of my life, you're dumb, but I have a particularly deep hatred of winter. Move somewhere you can easily travel to where it snows, but where you won't have to deal with it.


naw i want the snow bb. gonna throw you my sweaty undies since you hate the snow so much


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 26, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Mainliner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe not _all_ the demons


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 26, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> naw i want the snow bb. gonna throw you my sweaty undies since you hate the snow so much


Minnesota beckons, Lethidox. 

I heard someone once describe the climate there as "nine months of winter and three months of bad sledding".


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 26, 2019)

Got rid of all the tiny weeds in the pavers, I hope I don't die.

Before pavers, I used to use Clorox in a pressure sprayer but I can't be bleaching the color out of the pavers.

I miss that 'disinfected driveway' smell from the bleach that lasted a few hours. I still use it on poison ivy by the shed and in landscaping though.

My buddy got some glyphosate free weed killer a couple weeks ago for the same price. ($37 each for that Roundup) Didn't kill shit, 70% are still green and standing. He's pissed. I get a $10 or $15 coupon every month from the local building supply/garden store so I got a price break.

Them 'rounded up' weeds are definitely dead since yesterday, browned out big time.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 26, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> naw i want the snow bb. gonna throw you my sweaty undies since you hate the snow so much


Shovel/plow/sweep for hours.

Repeat.
Repeat.
Repeat.
Repeat.
Repeat.
Repeat.
Repeat.
Repeat.

You'll learn to hate it in nothing flat!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 26, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Shovel/plow/sweep for hours.
> 
> Repeat.
> Repeat.
> ...


Carbogganing can be a lot of fun. Nothing like the ass puckering feeling of going sideways down a road completely out of control.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 26, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Shovel/plow/sweep for hours.
> 
> Repeat.
> Repeat.
> ...


And don't be in a hurry and make your heart beat too fast. Take breaks in that -8° windchill.

I love it when blown snow blows back in your face and covers your safety glasses.

I think about being in Hawaii while I'm shoveling/blowing btw.


----------



## ANC (Jun 26, 2019)

napped, got stoned, got pizza, you know, the good life!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 26, 2019)

Got my spare room, mostly, cleaned and the AC in. Only been running a few minutes and it's already noticeably drier in here. It's a 14k btu going on its 4th year as the main unit. I also have a 5K for the basement. They both pretty much runs non stop from now until sometime in September. I'm hoping they hold up for one more season. My buddy is supposed to be bringing home a BIG portable unit, mid 30K btus, from his work, but they're dragging ass on the scrap out process . They were using it in their server room but recently upgraded to roof top units because it kept freezing up. My buddies the maintenance guy and says there's nothing wrong with it, people kept turning the T-Stat all the way down to 60, so it was working too hard because of the server heat. He said it ran fine if it was kept at 68-70. Seeing how I don't produce the same heat as a big server room, I'm thinking I can hook it into my old central AC duct work and do the whole house easily. Then the 14K gets dedicated to the grow.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 26, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> naw i want the snow bb. gonna throw you my sweaty undies since you hate the snow so much


I freeball, I hated having wet briefs in the summer. Of course wet skivies in the winter is MUCH worse. But if you want snow, you'll find that out. First time your dick goes numb and blue, you won't like it.

Edit :fuck winter


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 26, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4355859
> Got rid of all the tiny weeds in the pavers, I hope I don't die.
> 
> Before pavers, I used to use Clorox in a pressure sprayer but I can't be bleaching the color out of the pavers.
> ...


Table/rock salt works for between bricks, etc and isn't cancerous... Unless you're in California


----------



## ANC (Jun 26, 2019)

At least we get dry heat in the summer


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 26, 2019)

just checking in, figure i would say hello to everyone.......

oh if you want snow in Hawaii, go to the top of Manu lia (fucking spelling) volcano once in a while.....heard it snow there quite a bit........might even surprise u...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 26, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Carbogganing can be a lot of fun. Nothing like the ass puckering feeling of going sideways down a road completely out of control.


About the only thing I DO like about winter is the vehicular shenanigans.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 26, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> And don't be in a hurry and make your heart beat too fast. Take breaks in that -8° windchill.
> 
> I love it when blown snow blows back in your face and covers your safety glasses.
> 
> I think about being in Hawaii while I'm shoveling/blowing btw.


What I look like after snowblowing


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 26, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> About the only thing I DO like about winter is the vehicular shenanigans.


You like that? I take transit when there's snow on the road or stay home.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 26, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Shovel/plow/sweep for hours.
> 
> Repeat.
> Repeat.
> ...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 26, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> What I look like after snowblowing


My experience didn't look quite that sanitary.
NTS: When running snow blower avoid the Boerboel loaf's.



NTS II: Do not google "Poop on face" for a funny pic bc none of them are even remotely humorous!!


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 26, 2019)

got the day off due to bad weather. imo weather aint even that bad flooding/road closures/flash flood/ possible land slides in certain areas. rain stopped for now too which is funny but w.e. i'll take the day off. for once the road outside my house is DEAD..

might go to the garden shop and then hit up the bank to deposit my cash need to get a trellis net. might just take an uber there dont have any umbrella's


WeedFreak78 said:


> I freeball, I hated having wet briefs in the summer. Of course wet skivies in the winter is MUCH worse. But if you want snow, you'll find that out. First time your dick goes numb and blue, you won't like it.
> 
> Edit :fuck winter


my dick goes numb and blue everytime i jack off too much  yea the cold + wet is no fun either only thing i really hate about cold weather is taking a shit and the seat is super cold. my sister live in SF and for some reason they dont run there heater and since we live here to us that is "cold" and when i sit down to take a shit at her house it dont come out cause it's so damn cold


----------



## ct26turbo (Jun 26, 2019)

Had to move 13 of these monster pots 2 of em went on the second floor patios.


----------



## ct26turbo (Jun 26, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> got the day off due to bad weather. imo weather aint even that bad flooding/road closures/flash flood/ possible land slides in certain areas. rain stopped for now too which is funny but w.e. i'll take the day off. for once the road outside my house is DEAD..
> 
> might go to the garden shop and then hit up the bank to deposit my cash need to get a trellis net. might just take an uber there dont have any umbrella's
> 
> my dick goes numb and blue everytime i jack off too much  yea the cold + wet is no fun either only thing i really hate about cold weather is taking a shit and the seat is super cold. my sister live in SF and for some reason they dont run there heater and since we live here to us that is "cold" and when i sit down to take a shit at her house it dont come out cause it's so damn cold


----------



## ct26turbo (Jun 26, 2019)

Just wear sum socks if ur feet get to cold lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 26, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4355859
> Got rid of all the tiny weeds in the pavers, I hope I don't die.
> 
> Before pavers, I used to use Clorox in a pressure sprayer but I can't be bleaching the color out of the pavers.
> ...


I believe the dye in the pavers is mineral, e.g. iron oxide. Bleach won't touch that. Try soaking a spot on the underside ... see what does (not) happen


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 26, 2019)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4355831


I'd pay the 200 for whatever I could consume in the week I am there (2oz or so), then the 1hr of trimming a day would be room and board?
I already tried to get in as your safety guy, that failed, you have a guy already.
You gotta have quite a talented labor pool there? The guy that spearheaded the tree removal? He gotta be a meat head or something, aka personal trainer. There must be barristas, mesuses, I seen the spread yall cook.
Like a dude ranch for weed.
A  resort.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 26, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I can see what they are, what is their significance? Are you finding them as part of a renovation?


They are bricks that where made especially for the 1956 Melbourne Olympic Games and were used to construct buildings. Most of the buildings were heritage (can not be torn down) listed so they are hard to find


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 26, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I believe the dye in the pavers is mineral, e.g. iron oxide. Bleach won't touch that. Try soaking a spot on the underside ... see what does (not) happen


They get weird sometimes from 'natural' (so they say) efflorescence. It goes away in time or you can spend a fortune in special cleaners that only half work.

Even though they're man made oven baked bricks. Then again all bricks are man made.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 26, 2019)

i never tried shitting like that before. we got the taller toilets in our house i hate um. my grandpa said he see's our neighbor from china squatting infront of there yard well on the side where there garden is and pissing XD i dont think she is pissing though think she is just squatting and working on there garden. there garden low key is nicer then ours the plants are much healthier but they got them in random containers like styrafoam boxes


----------



## doublejj (Jun 26, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I'd pay the 200 for whatever I could consume in the week I am there (2oz or so), then the 1hr of trimming a day would be room and board?
> I already tried to get in as your safety guy, that failed, you have a guy already.
> You gotta have quite a talented labor pool there? The guy that spearheaded the tree removal? He gotta be a meat head or something, aka personal trainer. There must be barristas, mesuses, I seen the spread yall cook.
> Like a dude ranch for weed.
> A  resort.


The crew....


PSA....


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 26, 2019)

I got something that’s getting dropped off here in about an hour. It will go right here:

Any guesses?

I have a feeling even @doublejj might be jelly 

Pics when it arrives.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 26, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I got something that’s getting dropped off here in about an hour. It will go right here:
> View attachment 4355942
> Any guesses?
> 
> ...


a trailer?  idk anything that size and that shape besides maybe a trailer/cargo container


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 26, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> a trailer?  idk anything that size and that shape besides maybe a trailer/cargo container


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 26, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I got something that’s getting dropped off here in about an hour. It will go right here:
> View attachment 4355942
> Any guesses?
> 
> ...


since your making people guess.......i go with beer truck for $500


----------



## doublejj (Jun 26, 2019)

Are you getting a septic system?.....


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 26, 2019)

Greenhouse?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 26, 2019)

New Tesla?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 26, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Are you getting a septic system?.....


Had the new septic tank dropped in a couple weeks ago. Turned out the old one was fucked


----------



## doublejj (Jun 26, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> New Tesla?


he wouldn't do that to me......


----------



## raratt (Jun 26, 2019)

Putting asphalt (or ashphalt in Canada) down for an RC aircraft landing strip to refuel and re-arm them between missions.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 26, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Are you getting a septic system?.....


Are you Jelly


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 26, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


>


dont judge my ignorance! lol i forgot about the septic tank didnt remember who was talking about a new one.


----------



## raratt (Jun 26, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> *dont judge my ignorance!* lol i forgot about the septic tank didnt remember who was talking about a new one.


It's hard sometimes.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 26, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Are you Jelly


Who Me?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 26, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> dont judge my ignorance! lol i forgot about the septic tank didnt remember who was talking about a new one.


You won!
 
Brand spankin new(only 1 trip here) 40’ high cube.


----------



## raratt (Jun 26, 2019)

Wandered in the outdoor garden yesterday. Corn and tomato plants look good, raspberry's are small, I think they need more water. A couple more weeks and the peaches should be ripe. Still haven't transplanted the gourds, I should get to that tomorrow.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 26, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> You won!
> View attachment 4355984
> Brand spankin new(only 1 trip here) 40’ high cube.


is that your tractor?....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 26, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> You won!
> View attachment 4355984
> Brand spankin new(only 1 trip here) 40’ high cube.


I was going to guess surface to air missle launcher.

In case an Iranian drone flew over.


----------



## blu3bird (Jun 26, 2019)

Ok, I'm sorry because I might be getting a little ahead of myself. I'm just pumped up right now, some things I just ordered for my pickup truck were delivered today, soooo.....

This is what I'm about to accomplish on this coming Saturday...

I have -
Summit racing 8mm (270 ohm) sparkplug wires (red to match my truck)
Bosch double iridium sparkplugs
L.E.D headlights
Airaid MIT (modified intake tube) and synthetic high flow air filter


Here's what the Airaid MIT looks like

I still need to get to the auto store for dielectric grease for the plug wires and some anti-seize lubricant for the plugs.

I'll update with before and after pics once I put everything on my truck


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 26, 2019)

FINALLY bought a trellis net for a scrog. literally been putting that shit off for the past grow now. 81 squares 4" holes though figured better safe then sorry going with the cheaper 3.5" ones incase i break um cause i know i will. just a lil something for me to learn then go into the 3.5" ones. 

transplanted my baby from 3gal to a 15gal she has a lot more work to put into though before i can slap the net on her. kinda good too since i have to let the males mature a bit more so i can show my dad that they are males and he actually believes me before he chops um off. think he is in denial cause he grows a shit load of males XD but i can already see balls formed but they are super tiny


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 26, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> You won!
> View attachment 4355984
> Brand spankin new(only 1 trip here) 40’ high cube.


what is in it or will it be used for " 



raratt said:


> Wandered in the outdoor garden yesterday. Corn and tomato plants look good, raspberry's are small, I think they need more water. A couple more weeks and the peaches should be ripe. Still haven't transplanted the gourds, I should get to that tomorrow.View attachment 4355983 View attachment 4355985 View attachment 4355986 View attachment 4355987


what kinda flowers are those? look sexy i wanna try grow um


----------



## raratt (Jun 26, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> what kinda flowers are those? look sexy i wanna try grow um


Roses, I think they would have a hard time where you live, just grow orchids or bromeliad's instead.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 26, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> what is in it or will it be used for "


Storage. And if my new shop isn’t finished by the time outdoor is finished it will also double as a dry room


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 26, 2019)

doublejj said:


> is that your tractor?....


Yes sir!
I bought a 40hp LS with loader, backhoe, hydraulic box scraper and pallet forks 

Every attachment has been a necessity so far.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 26, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I was going to guess surface to air missle launcher.
> 
> In case an Iranian drone flew over.


Lol, no shit hah! 

I do have a decent airshow here everyday. There’s always jets flying over from the somewhat near airforce base.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 26, 2019)

I paid my truck off today, 2 years and 26 days after I bought it. There were a few 3 payment months along the way.

Only 3700 miles, I can start driving it more now that it's really mine. Lol.

I noticed the payoff went up 18 cents since I scheduled the online payment a week ago. They better honor last week's payoff by 6/26 number.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 26, 2019)

That and helicopters. There’s at least 4-5 that fly over my property a day.

I ain’t even gonna trip when I got big ass trees in a couple few months. They can suck my dick. I’ll be the smallest fry out here.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 26, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4355995
> I paid my truck off today, 2 years and 26 days after I bought it. There were a few 3 payment months along the way.
> 
> Only 3700 miles, I can start driving it more now that it's really mine. Lol.
> ...


Hell yeah!

Time to get that corvette


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 26, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Hell yeah!
> 
> Time to get that corvette


For the wife to inherit after she shot me.

I have to pay off the Mustang 1st. 2022 is right around the corner though .


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 26, 2019)

Only reason why I even know who this dude is and this song, is because they play this jingle on the radio advertisement for Corning Ford. He’s the guy who was playing when the Las Vegas shooting happened and he just straight ran off stage with his geeetar and didn’t even say anything. Can’t really blame him but he did.





So instead of On my big green tractor,
I say, On my little blue tractor. It’s sad, but green tractors, and most yellow ones, are fuckin bank!


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> Roses, I think they would have a hard time where you live, just grow orchids or bromeliad's instead.


ahh yea they wont do well here lol. i might just continue to fuck with sunflowers for now my last one came out really good nice and fat too bad i didn't save the seeds from it.



Aeroknow said:


> Storage. And if my new shop isn’t finished by the time outdoor is finished it will also double as a dry room


store beer kegs in there? lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 26, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> For the wife to inherit after she shot me.
> 
> I have to pay off the Mustang 1st. 2022 is right around the corner though .


I better start building my new house as soon as the shop is built, otherwise i’m probably dumb enough to spend some of the much needed insurance money on building that new first Gen camaro(69) i’ve been telling you about lol.
I’m building this shop with 12’ ceilings so I can put a lift in one of the unused bays. The other bays will have Gavitas overhead


----------



## doublejj (Jun 26, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Yes sir!
> I bought a 40hp LS with loader, backhoe, hydraulic box scraper and pallet forks
> 
> Every attachment has been a necessity so far.


Oh man you should have never let me see that.....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 26, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I better start building my new house as soon as the shop is built, otherwise i’m probably dumb enough to spend some of the much needed insurance money on building that new first Gen camaro(69) i’ve been telling you about lol.
> I’m building this ship with 12’ ceilings so I can put a lift in one of the unused bays. The other bays will have Gavitas overhead.


 
I hear that bro


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 26, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


>


Lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 26, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Oh man you should have never let me see that.....


I got a 7x14, 3’ high side scissor lift dump trailer too. Just so I can haul this fucker around if needed. Fucking thing is 4500lb’s!!! Just the dang trailer! And a POS f350 to haul everything when needed including the 5th wheel trailer house i’m in


----------



## doublejj (Jun 26, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> For the wife to inherit after she shot me.
> 
> I have to pay off the Mustang 1st. 2022 is right around the corner though .


I bought my last truck with financing from the credit union, maxed out F350 lariat V10 4x4 and paid it off with weed money, I walked into the credit union once a month with $600 cash and made all the payments with weed cash. So pot bought me a new truck. I have a similar plan in mind for a new Tesla maybe next year....


----------



## doublejj (Jun 26, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I got a 7x14, 3’ high side scissor lift dump trailer too. Just so I can haul this fucker around if needed. Fucking thing is 4500lb’s!!! Just the dang trailer! And a POS f350 to haul everything when needed including the 5th wheel trailer house i’m in
> View attachment 4356005


I still don't know why you didn't buy land up by me...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 26, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I bought my last truck with financing from the credit union, maxed out F350 lariat V10 4x4 and paid it off with weed money, I walked into the credit union once a month with $600 cash and made all the payments with weed cash. So pot bought me a new truck. I have a similar plan in mind for a new Tesla maybe next year....


I bought this POS f350 lariat with weed money lol. Fucking 6.0  but you know what, hella clean and I know the history and got a good deal. New head gaskets at 150k no studs though, egr cooler and I just put a bulletproofed ficm in it. I say piece of shit because i’m not into fords but they do have the most towing capicity.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 26, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I still don't know why you didn't buy land up by me...


Off the grid homey! Can’t do it. I need pge’s grid.
Did you hear they might come out of bankruptcy with a new name? Can’t remember what it was when i seen it on the news this morning but it’s a long one.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 26, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Did you hear they might come out of bankruptcy with a new name?


Firefly Electric?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 26, 2019)

This thing just don’t have the torque to pull them heavy loads.

*also bought brand new in 2003 with bud money 
 
The boat behind it is the sled that survived the fire with around 5k worth of damage.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 26, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Firefly Electric?


Burn your fucking house down electric and gas that will blow it up Company. Something like that.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 26, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Off the grid homey! Can’t do it. I need pge’s grid.
> Did you hear they might come out of bankruptcy with a new name? Can’t remember what it was when i seen it on the news this morning but it’s a long one.


but Off grid keeps all the pain in the ass tourists away. If you show up at my gate your beyond lost, or there for a real purpose, you didn't just 'happen' to be out here....


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 26, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Only reason why I even know who this dude is and this song, is because they play this jingle on the radio advertisement for Corning Ford. I think the guy is from around there. He’s the guy who was playing when the Las Vegas shooting happened and he just straight ran off stage with his geeetar and didn’t even say anything. Can’t really blame him but he did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, so please don’t be thinking I like country because I know of that song and this one. This one is fucking funny and totally me




Only country I can stand sware to god. That and anything by Wheeler Walker jr.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 26, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Storage. And if my new shop isn’t finished by the time outdoor is finished it will also double as a dry room


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 26, 2019)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4356055


We would rent 2 of them every harvest 
I had to buy new though. 5k delivered vs. POS beat up red one with chinese on the side for 3200


----------



## doublejj (Jun 26, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> This thing just don’t have the torque to pull them heavy loads.
> 
> *also bought brand new in 2003 with bud money
> View attachment 4356043
> The boat behind it is the sled that survived the fire with around 5k worth of damage.


"I'm meetin my buddies out on Camp Far West Lake".....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 26, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Ok, so please don’t be thinking I like country because I know of that song and this one. This one is fucking funny and totally me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the only country song I ever liked.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 26, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> We would rent 2 of them every harvest
> I had to buy new though. 5k delivered vs. POS beat up red one with chinese on the side for 3200


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 26, 2019)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4356067


I didn’t mean it like that though! Lol
This one i got is gonna be right next to my house. It actually matches!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 26, 2019)

Airshow time just now!

@raratt 
What is it? It’s pretty big, not like the fighters that fly over


----------



## doublejj (Jun 26, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Ok, so please don’t be thinking I like country because I know of that song and this one. This one is fucking funny and totally me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm good with anything by Willie.....


----------



## raratt (Jun 26, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> This is the only country song I ever liked.


I like watching this video...


----------



## raratt (Jun 26, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Airshow time just now!
> View attachment 4356070
> @raratt
> What is it? It’s pretty big, not like the fighters that fly over


U-2, worked on them for 15 years, the other black ones are T-38 trainers that look like fighters, but aren't. The other bird here is a KC-135 tanker, gray 4 engine aircraft.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 26, 2019)

The wind is giving these girls a workout today!

Gonna sink them in the ground next week. Better late than never right?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> U-2, worked on them for 15 years, the other black ones are T-38 trainers that look like fighters, but aren't. The other bird here is a KC-135 tanker, gray 4 engine aircraft.


No shit! Right on.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 26, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> They get weird sometimes from 'natural' (so they say) efflorescence. It goes away in time or you can spend a fortune in special cleaners that only half work.
> 
> Even though they're man made oven baked bricks. Then again all bricks are man made.
> 
> View attachment 4355916


A touch of muriatic should clean those right up, I imagine


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 26, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I got something that’s getting dropped off here in about an hour. It will go right here:
> View attachment 4355942
> Any guesses?
> 
> ...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 26, 2019)

doublejj said:


> The crew....
> View attachment 4355938
> 
> PSA....
> ...


Lol I just bought a bag of their planting mix for my other houseplants


----------



## doublejj (Jun 26, 2019)

My country theme song......


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 26, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Airshow time just now!
> View attachment 4356070
> @raratt
> What is it? It’s pretty big, not like the fighters that fly over


I know and love that silhouette. They would launch from Moffett when I lived in S'vale. Once I caught one with the binos on the way up. I lost acquisition when she hit 60(?) thousand and started to flatten her climb. Wings went (trailing) edge-on and poof gone.

WHAT a sound.from that one F118 engine.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 26, 2019)

cannabineer said:


>


Dude.
My daughters canna delivery business in santa barbara got busted a few months ago. She was getting paid big bucks. Had to front her some money to buy a trailer lmao. They’re on some property up in the hills down there until they can get things in order. Not even kidding.
So fathers day when she was down, we’re trying to convince her boyfriend to move the two of them up here in the trailer.
I need the blockage! I’m gonna have building inspectors come and go here through the grow season. Only reason i’m worried about the blockage on that side.

They might still come up, but i can’t wait.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 26, 2019)

@raratt
This just flew over a little lower, but it’s white? Other one wasn’t white, i don‘t think at least. U2 though right?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 26, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> @raratt
> This just flew over a little lower, but it’s white? Other one wasn’t white, i don‘t think at least. U2 though right?
> View attachment 4356077


I hear the DEA is running those now


----------



## raratt (Jun 26, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> @raratt
> This just flew over a little lower, but it’s white? Other one wasn’t white, i don‘t think at least. U2 though right?
> View attachment 4356077


AWACS, those are not stationed here. It's an airborne radar platform to watch all the aircraft in a battle zone or wherever needed. The dome on top rotates when it is in operation.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 26, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Lol I just bought a bag of their planting mix for my other houseplants


Nice!
I turned @raratt onto their Kings mix. It’s good shit fo sho. We can get the 3 cuft for $15. I’d plant my houseplants in it too.

*if i had a house


----------



## raratt (Jun 26, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I hear the DEA is running those now


That one had no sensors on board, slick wing.


----------



## raratt (Jun 26, 2019)

This one has a full load of sensors. They will run them with empty super-pods around here though. The white under the wings is ice over the fuel tanks that were cooled at altitude.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 26, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Airshow time just now!
> View attachment 4356070
> @raratt
> What is it? It’s pretty big, not like the fighters that fly over


My farm is so far out, these are the birds we see fly over...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 26, 2019)

doublejj said:


> My farm is so far out there these are the birds we see fly over...View attachment 4356079


Is that a freebird?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 26, 2019)

doublejj said:


> My farm is so far out there these are the birds we see fly over...View attachment 4356079


Those have an inboard sensor package


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 26, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Those have an inboard sensor package


And bombing capabilities.


----------



## raratt (Jun 26, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Those have an inboard sensor package


It takes good eyes and nose to be the first one to find a mangled skunk.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> It takes good eyes and nose to be the first one to find a mangled skunk.


I agree: good eyes ... and a nose, any nose

insert "skunk works" pun here


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> AWACS, those are not stationed here. It's an airborne radar platform to watch all the aircraft in a battle zone or wherever needed. The dome on top rotates when it is in operation.


Oh hey bro, so i can’t remember if i asked you this yet.
So when i see a fighter overhead here, what would it usually be? F-18 right? 

Check this vid out. I’ve had almost exactly the same happen to us a couple times while fishing up the north fork oroville.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 26, 2019)

This is what my farm looked like a few days after I bought it....I've seen B52 strikes that looked cleaner....


----------



## raratt (Jun 26, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh hey bro, so i can’t remember if i asked you this yet.
> So when i see a fighter overhead here, what would it usually be? F-18 right?
> 
> Check this vid out. I’ve had almost exactly the same happen to us a couple times while fishing up the north fork oroville.


Usually, easy to tell with the V shaped rudders. Had a pair of F-14's (retired now) go low and fast over our boat up at Little Grass years ago. They basically hide from radar in the valleys for practice. There is a range in Nv. that they run out to.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> Usually, easy to tell with the V shaped rudders. Had a pair of F-14's (retired now) go low and fast over our boat up a Little Grass years ago. They basically hide from radar in the valleys for practice. There is a range in Nv. that they run out to.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> Usually, easy to tell with the V shaped rudders. Had a pair of F-14's (retired now) go low and fast over our boat up a Little Grass years ago. They basically hide from radar in the valleys for practice. There is a range in Nv. that they run out to.


When I lived in Salinas, and for a few years after, i would make a teetime to play salinas fairways, right next to the airshow, during the airshow. Pretty cool shit man would take us 6 hrs to play that round. I just don’t know my jets. Cool shit bro!

Thunderbirds snowbirds or blue angels that’s all i know


----------



## raratt (Jun 26, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> When I lived in Salinas, and for a few years after, i would make a teetime to play salinas fairways, right next to the airshow, during the airshow. Pretty cool shit man would take us 6 hrs to play that round. I just don’t know my jets. Cool shit bro!
> 
> Thunderbirds snowbirds or blue angels that’s all i know


Thunderbirds fly F-16's (USAF), Blue Angels fly F-18's (USN) Snowbirds are from Canada, I don't know what they fly, eh.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> Thunderbirds fly F-16's (USAF), Blue Angels fly F-18's (USN) Snowbirds are from Canada, I don't know what they fly, eh.


Doesn’t down south have training for the FA-18?

Do they ever come up here too? Or are they the same thing as regular f18’s besides the aircraft carrier?


----------



## raratt (Jun 26, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Doesn’t down south have training for the FA-18?
> 
> Will they ever come up here too?


Navy Top Gun school is at Fallon I believe, just over the mountains. Doesn't take long in a fighter to get there.


----------



## raratt (Jun 26, 2019)

https://www.cnic.navy.mil/regions/cnrsw/installations/nas_fallon.html


----------



## doublejj (Jun 26, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Doesn’t down south have training for the FA-18?
> 
> Do they ever come up here too? Or are they the same thing as regular f18’s besides the aircraft carrier?


Dude we have to catch fleet week in San Francisco some time. Some of the fishing boats run a fishing and Blue Angels special, fish all day and be back under the golden gate in time to anchor off Alcatraz just in time for the afternoon air show. Best seat in the house. I did it once about 15 years ago and it was hella cool....


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> Thunderbirds fly F-16's (USAF), Blue Angels fly F-18's (USN) Snowbirds are from Canada, I don't know what they fly, eh.


looked it up ... the Canadair CT-114 Tutor


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 26, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Dude we have to catch fleet week in San Francisco some time. Some of the fishing boats run a fishing and Blue Angels special, fish all day and be back under the golden gate in time to anchor off Alcatraz just in time for the air show. Best seat in the house. I did it once about 15 years ago and it was hella cool....


I saw them at The Last Airshow at Moffett ... '98 iirc


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> https://www.cnic.navy.mil/regions/cnrsw/installations/nas_fallon.html


My grandpa, after all the shit he went through with ww2 volunteered for the Korean war when that happened. After returning and receiving another purple heart, he was stationed at an old airforce base that is no longer there down in or near Atwater building a certain bomber before becoming a postman. Do you know what bomber that would have been? My mom grew up in Atwater, always bitched about it lol.


----------



## raratt (Jun 26, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> looked it up ... the Canadair CT-114 Tutor


Those always reminded me of the T-37, they made awful high pitched noises when on the ground. Worse than an F-4 on approach.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 26, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> My grandpa, after all the shit he went through with ww2 volunteered for the Korean war when that happened. After returning and receiving another purple heart, he was stationed at an old airforce base that is no longer there down in or near Atwater building a certain bomber before becoming a postman. Do you know what bomber that would have been? My mom grew up in Atwater, always bitched about it lol.


 I know Castle (an old SAC base) was there, and I've visited the Castle Air Museum. They have some tasty units on display ... a B-36, a B-58, the entire Century Series of fighters, an Avro Vulcan ...


----------



## raratt (Jun 26, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> My grandpa, after all the shit he went through with ww2 volunteered for the Korean war when that happened. After returning and receiving another purple heart, he was stationed at an old airforce base that is no longer there down in or near Atwater building a certain bomber before becoming a postman. Do you know what bomber that would have been? My mom grew up in Atwater, always bitched about it lol.


B-52, Castle AFB. Had water injection in the engines for added boost.


----------



## raratt (Jun 26, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I know Castle (an old SAC base) was there, and I've visited the Castle Air Museum. They have some tasty units on display ... a B-36, a B-58, the entire Century Series of fighters, an Avro Vulcan ...


You type quicker...lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 26, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Dude we have to catch fleet week in San Francisco some time. Some of the fishing boats run a fishing and Blue Angels special, fish all day and be back under the golden gate in time to anchor off Alcatraz just in time for the afternoon air show. Best seat in the house. I did it once about 15 years ago and it was hella cool....


Fuck yeah dude that’s killer!
When i lived in Salinas they would practice for a few days before the weekend so we got extended airshows every year. One year We were adding onto the Monterey Plaza hotel Got a fucking killer show while working up on the roof. Killer stuff!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> You type quicker...lol


but sloppier


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> B-52, Castle AFB. Had water injection in the engines for added boost.


It WAS the b52! Ok thanks bro. I was always told that but for some reason I got b17 in my head and was told that was wrong a few years back.


----------



## raratt (Jun 26, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> but sloppier


I have to do plenty of edits...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 26, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> It WAS the b52! Ok thanks bro. I was always told that but for some reason I got b17 in my head and was told that was wrong a few years back.


On the 99 (exit 83) there's a place called Mefford Field. They have a B-17 and an F-4 on static display, visible from the highway. The Phantom is almost as big as the Fortress, and iirc could carry more ordnance.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> I have to do plenty of edits...


You gotta watch out for my posts. My goal is to finish editing them before it tells everyone forever that you edited it. Got 4 minutes to get it right.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 26, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> My grandpa, after all the shit he went through with ww2 volunteered for the Korean war when that happened. After returning and receiving another purple heart, he was stationed at an old airforce base that is no longer there down in or near Atwater building a certain bomber before becoming a postman. Do you know what bomber that would have been? My mom grew up in Atwater, always bitched about it lol.


that would have been Castle AFB an old SAC base

bringing up the rear lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 26, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> On the 99 (exit 83) there's a place called Mefford Field. They have a B-17 and an F-4 on static display, visible from the highway. The Phantom is almost as big as the Fortress, and iirc could carry more ordnance.


I think that’s how i got it confused. Huell Howser did a show on that. I’m pretty sure that’s how i had gotten the B17 instead of the B52


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 26, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Ok, so please don’t be thinking I like country because I know of that song and this one. This one is fucking funny and totally me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is also an awesome country song I don’t listen to it but some songs are hilarious


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> Thunderbirds fly F-16's (USAF), Blue Angels fly F-18's (USN) Snowbirds are from Canada, I don't know what they fly, eh.


Wasn’t someone talking about Van Hagar recently?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 26, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> This is also an awesome country song I don’t listen to it but some songs are hilarious


Have you checked out this dude yet? I love his stuff. I’m like you. Only country i like has to be funny.


----------



## raratt (Jun 26, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> that would have been Castle AFB an old SAC base
> 
> bringing up the rear lol


I have my gauntlet full of lightning patches somewhere.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2019)

ANC said:


> At least we get dry heat in the summer




How hot does it get there? What are your averages?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I believe the dye in the pavers is mineral, e.g. iron oxide. Bleach won't touch that. Try soaking a spot on the underside ... see what does (not) happen


@tangerinegreen555 before listening to Dr. Wizard test a patch on an extra paver or in a hidden area just to be sure  don't ask how I know this.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I got something that’s getting dropped off here in about an hour. It will go right here:
> View attachment 4355942
> Any guesses?
> 
> ...


Airplane! What did I win?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 26, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> @tangerinegreen555 before listening to Dr. Wizard test a patch on an extra paver or in a hidden area just to be sure  don't ask how I know this.


he'll be fine if he adds a little Ultra Dawn ... one bottle ought to suffice


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> It's hard sometimes.


Yes, but as you get older it gets hard less often (increase in refractory period).


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> he'll be fine if he adds a little Ultra Dawn ... one bottle ought to suffice


Don't mention turning off the airstones in res. Although I must admit my stairway carpet was the cleanest it's ever been after that fiasco.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 26, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Don't mention turning off the airstones in res. Although I must admit my stairway carpet was the cleanest it's ever been after that fiasco.


I just wish I could have seen the Blob phagocytosing you


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> Wandered in the outdoor garden yesterday. Corn and tomato plants look good, raspberry's are small, I think they need more water. A couple more weeks and the peaches should be ripe. Still haven't transplanted the gourds, I should get to that tomorrow.View attachment 4355983 View attachment 4355985 View attachment 4355986 View attachment 4355987


Gorgeous! I have a volunteer fig that I just learned was a male In my usual fashion I've begun the search for blastophaga psenes and calimyrna root stock


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I just wish I could have seen the Blob phagocytosing you


I really wish I could reply that like any f'n amoeba I just inched away but I just stood their transfixed while it blobbed me.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> For the wife to inherit after she shot me.
> 
> I have to pay off the Mustang 1st. 2022 is right around the corner though .


Marry me, I want a Corvette. We can set my hub up with your wife.


----------



## raratt (Jun 26, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yes, but as you get older it gets hard less often (increase in refractory period).


Refer to doublejj's earlier video post.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I better start building my new house as soon as the shop is built, otherwise i’m probably dumb enough to spend some of the much needed insurance money on building that new first Gen camaro(69) i’ve been telling you about lol.
> I’m building this shop with 12’ ceilings so I can put a lift in one of the unused bays. The other bays will have Gavitas overhead


Get a shop and that Camaro. That Camaro should provide you with enough females who have houses/apartments. Then just put a sofa bed in the shop.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I still don't know why you didn't buy land up by me...


He wouldn't have PG&E to burn down all the manzanita.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 26, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Get a shop and that Camaro. That Camaro should provide you with enough females who have houses/apartments. Then just put a sofa bed in the shop.


Lol.
Just thinking about it, I don't even know what I’d do with it once built. I sure as hell wouldn’t go out at night looking to beat the 5.0’s. Cruising for some ass? Maybe? But honestly the fun would be in building it 

I had it all figured out when i was younger. Putting new parts on, cruising for some chicks and then kicking some 5.0 ass.


----------



## raratt (Jun 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> Refer to doublejj's earlier video post.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Lol.
> Just thinking about it, I don't even know what I’d do with it once built. I sure as hell wouldn’t go out at night looking to beat the 5.0’s. Cruising for some ass? Maybe? But honestly the fun would be in building it


LOL nah nice and sedate so the honeys can get a good look.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2019)

doublejj said:


>


----------



## doublejj (Jun 26, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I didn’t mean it like that though! Lol
> This one i got is gonna be right next to my house. It actually matches!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 26, 2019)

doublejj said:


>


Lmao


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 27, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> View attachment 4356207


Do you ever do anything to mark your work? My grandfather used to engrave his name in a few bricks, then he'd set a penny, of the year he built it, in the mortar next to to those bricks. Anytime I do cement or brick work I do the same thing now.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 27, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Do you ever do anything to mark your work? My grandfather used to engrave his name in a few bricks, then he'd set a penny, of the year he built it, in the mortar next to to those bricks. Anytime I do cement or brick work I do the same thing now.


I had coins made up with the business info o them and I would lay one in each job but they ran out


----------



## Bareback (Jun 27, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> We had a user here once (hisses ~we do not speak his name~) who used those ingredients in a grow, claiming that the stress induced would assist him in growing and breeding superweed!!1!





Singlemalt said:


> Fin Shaggy
> 
> Iknow I said it CN, but I'm feeling ornery. We just need 2 more whispers and he'll conjureup


Ok it all makes sense now.... I'm sure he probably harvested the milk from his sister.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 27, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> What I look like after snowblowing








-- edit -- 
Never mind, thought it said "snowboarding". 

I really should wear my glasses...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 27, 2019)

It was a fun night. 





Round two starts in 62 minutes. 
Still got 32 ounces of poo juice to gag down...


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 27, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> just checking in, figure i would say hello to everyone.......
> 
> oh if you want snow in Hawaii, go to the top of Manu lia (fucking spelling) volcano once in a while.....heard it snow there quite a bit........might even surprise u...


i want snow on the ground not on the mountain lol like in residential areas


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 27, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> i want snow on the ground not on the mountain lol like in residential areas


... Minnesota, I'm telling ya, yah you betcha


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 27, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> ... Minnesota, I'm telling ya, yah you betcha


thinkin more Montana


----------



## raratt (Jun 27, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> ... Minnesota, I'm telling ya, yah you betcha


Frostbite Falls.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 27, 2019)

snow in Hawaii...why yes....


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> Frostbite Falls.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 27, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Do you ever do anything to mark your work? My grandfather used to engrave his name in a few bricks, then he'd set a penny, of the year he built it, in the mortar next to to those bricks. Anytime I do cement or brick work I do the same thing now.


When I remodeled two houses a couple years ago, my cousin and I left all kinds of notes behind walls and on floors under carpeting.

Mostly because my dad left ME all kinds of notes behind walls and on floors 57 years earlier in his house that my daughter now lives in.

I was a gas finding that stuff 12 yrs. after he died. Took lots of pics.

* It was a gas


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 27, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> thinkin more Montana


gonna be a dental floss tycoon


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 27, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> gonna be a dental floss tycoon


might be........


----------



## 420God (Jun 27, 2019)

You guys are making it hard to keep up, I was out for a day and came back to a book. 
Anyway, the wife's girlfriend thing didn't pan out. Way too shy and only into the wife. Our only rule is the other has to be involved and it wasn't happening.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> When I remodeled two houses a couple years ago, my cousin and I left all kinds of notes behind walls and on floors under carpeting.
> 
> Mostly because my dad left ME all kinds of notes behind walls and on floors 57 years earlier in his house that my daughter now lives in.
> 
> ...


I left a time capsule in the foundation I helped pour in the house I grew up in.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 27, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> snow in Hawaii...why yes....
> View attachment 4356446


*150 lakes in the Tahoe Basin are still frozen, and it's June*
*"The rangers I have who are in the high country have pretty much concluded anything over 7,000 feet in elevation is still frozen," says Don Lane, supervisory recreation forester for the U.S. Forest Service's Lake Tahoe unit. "Lake Tahoe is at 6,200 feet, and the lakes above it in the mountains are all ice."*
*




*


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 27, 2019)

420God said:


> You guys are making it hard to keep up, I was out for a day and came back to a book.
> Anyway, the wife's girlfriend thing didn't pan out. Way too shy and only into the wife. Our only rule is the other has to be involved and it wasn't happening.


sorry dude.....give it time....things always happen for a reason......

i was in a relationship like that a long time ago, it didn't work out for me either......


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 27, 2019)

doublejj said:


> *150 lakes in the Tahoe Basin are still frozen, and it's June*
> *"The rangers I have who are in the high country have pretty much concluded anything over 7,000 feet in elevation is still frozen," says Don Lane, supervisory recreation forester for the U.S. Forest Service's Lake Tahoe unit. "Lake Tahoe is at 6,200 feet, and the lakes above it in the mountains are all ice."*
> *
> 
> ...


holy crap...that lake.....


----------



## ANC (Jun 27, 2019)

My arsehole is where I draw the line, you can ask my wife.


----------



## 420God (Jun 27, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> sorry dude.....give it time....things always happen for a reason......
> 
> i was in a relationship like that a long time ago, it didn't work out for me either......


I signed up to a couple apps aimed at what we do. Hopefully we'll find our unicorn. Doing it in person is really difficult since our target doesn't know our intentions. Thankfully RIU has honed my witt and ability to talk online.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 27, 2019)

420God said:


> You guys are making it hard to keep up, I was out for a day and came back to a book.
> Anyway, the wife's girlfriend thing didn't pan out. Way too shy and only into the wife. Our only rule is the other has to be involved and it wasn't happening.


So not even a peep show anymore? Que lastima, lo siento brother


----------



## doublejj (Jun 27, 2019)

420God said:


> I signed up to a couple apps aimed at what we do. Hopefully we'll find our unicorn. Doing it in person is really difficult since our target doesn't know our intentions. Thankfully RIU has honed my witt and ability to talk online.


Brother I didn't want to say anything to ruin your fun, but it may be a blessing in disguise. I've know 2 co-workers/friends that both tried this and both times the wife left with the girlfriend....this is my personal experience, be careful


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 27, 2019)

welp since i know she reads this forum.......


Honey Happy Anniversary.......can't believe you put up with my crap for 10yrs now.......

still even more surprised she hasn't ran after me with that 12ga we have either

i say we roll a couple and lounge in the pool after work.......

p.s i know where u put those porterhouse steaks at......


----------



## ANC (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jun 27, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Honey Happy Anniversary.......can't believe you put up with my crap for 10yrs now.......


Me neither, I think you should get counselling.


----------



## 420God (Jun 27, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> So not even a peep show anymore? Que lastima, lo siento brother


If I could've actually talked with her it'd been a done deal, the language barrier really fucked that up. Handing a translator back and forth took away from the experience.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 27, 2019)

ANC said:


> Me neither, I think you should get counselling.


tried that, now there 2 people think i'm an ass...and i'm paying one of them...


----------



## 420God (Jun 27, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Brother I didn't want to say anything to ruin your fun, but it may be a blessing in disguise. I've know 2 co-workers/friends that both tried this and both times the wife left with the girlfriend....this is my personal experience, be careful


That is a big concern, I've seen it myself.


----------



## 420God (Jun 27, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> tried that, now there 2 people think i'm an ass...and i'm paying one of them...


Lmfao!


----------



## raratt (Jun 27, 2019)

Neighbor gave me 3 lawn edgers that need work, probably just bad gasoline. There is a guy in town that fixes small engines so I figured I would give him one to get the others running for me and sell the extras. I have another one I never got around to getting the carb kit for also. They go for about $1-200 dollars on Craigslist depending on condition.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 27, 2019)

No wonder I feel fucking hot.

(and it's not dry heat either)

Going to run the weed wacker anyway. Sweat cooIs you off, right?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 27, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4356483
> No wonder I feel fucking hot.
> 
> (and it's not dry heat either)
> ...


bout like me down here right now


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 27, 2019)

ANC said:


> My arsehole is where I draw the line, you can ask my wife.


Pics; hope you used a Sharpie (or equivalent ZA permanent maker)


----------



## doublejj (Jun 27, 2019)

420God said:


> That is a big concern, I've seen it myself.


the girlfriend gets tired of sharing your wife and gives her the "him or me"...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 27, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> welp since i know she reads this forum.......
> 
> 
> Honey Happy Anniversary.......can't believe you put up with my crap for 10yrs now.......
> ...


Tradition demands the 12-gauge on the twelfth anniversary


----------



## doublejj (Jun 27, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Tradition demands the 12-gauge on the twelfth anniversary


I think there's a country song in there somewhere....


----------



## raratt (Jun 27, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Pics; hope you used a Sharpie (or equivalent ZA permanent maker)


I wanted to get an "M" tattooed on each cheek, when I bent over it would say MOM, laying on my back it would say WOW.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 27, 2019)

Too fucking cold here for late June. But at least we don't get down in the 40s at night anymore.
Right now it's 65 and partly cloudy. 
We recently lost a dozen coneflower seedlings and all the hot peppers are stunted...


----------



## raratt (Jun 27, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Too fucking cold here for late June


I have no complaints:


----------



## doublejj (Jun 27, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I think there's a country song in there somewhere....


found it.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 27, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Tradition demands the 12-gauge on the twelfth anniversary


thought it was the 15th??? hmm......eh not to worry for the time we've been together, she's looked at that thing many of times, and she will prolly many more times

hind site maybe i shouldn't have taught her how to use it


----------



## 420God (Jun 27, 2019)

doublejj said:


> the girlfriend gets tired of sharing your wife and gives her the "him or me"...


We've had that happen once already. Wife had a butch girlfriend for a few months that was always trying to get her to leave me. We had our fun and sent her on her way. I've been with more women since we've been married than before. Sometimes I get to have a girlfriend the wife gets to play with. That's why we have rules.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 27, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> thought it was the 15th??? hmm......eh not to worry for the time we've been together, she's looked at that thing many of times, and she will prolly many more times
> 
> hind site maybe i shouldn't have taught her how to use it


nah that's a 15-round magazine


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 27, 2019)

420God said:


> We've had that happen once already. Wife had a butch girlfriend for a few months that was always trying to get her to leave me. We had our fun and sent her on her way. I've been with more women since we've been married than before. Sometimes I get to have a girlfriend the wife gets to play with. That's why we have rules.


You should be in a reality tv show.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 27, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> You should be in a reality tv show.


420God IS reality

That said I'd watch "The Smokeshow with The Holy 420Family"


----------



## Bareback (Jun 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> I wanted to get an "M" tattooed on each cheek, when I bent over it would say MOM, laying on my back it would say WOW.


I had a old biker friend with that tat. One year at the new years eve party, while drinking moonshine he tells his girlfriend to kiss his ass and she said bare it, well he drops his overalls and she kicked him. He flipped over head first and while laying on the floor he's kicking his legs like a cockroach, one of the other party guest says " hey you gots WOW tatted on yo ass " the old man said " what " ...... repeat a couple of times..... and then the old man said " I knew dat sumbitch couldn't spell fur shit".

I never knew who was serious and who wasn't.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 27, 2019)

Yeah after 90 minutes of weed wacking, I've come to the conclusion it's too hot to have done it.

But it's still done. That hill is steeper than it looks, can't run the tractor up there unless you back up straight down slowly.

Weed wacker much faster.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 27, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> nah that's a 15-round magazine


guess i better not show her that gun i have.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 27, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4356525
> Yeah after 90 minutes of weed wacking, I've come to the conclusion it's too hot to have done it.
> 
> But it's still done. That hill is steeper than it looks, can't run the tractor up there unless you back up straight down slowly.
> ...


when it's hot down here i usually wait till the dusk to do the weed eater work, this way it's a little cooler......nice brim hat and some sunglasses too....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 27, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> 420God IS reality
> 
> That said I'd watch "The Smokeshow with The Holy 420Family"


time slot???


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 27, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4356525
> Yeah after 90 minutes of weed wacking, I've come to the conclusion it's too hot to have done it.
> 
> But it's still done. That hill is steeper than it looks, can't run the tractor up there unless you back up straight down slowly.
> ...


It's 90 here in the shade right now. I can only be out there for about an hour, doing moderate work, before I need to come in to cool off and rehydrate . I wore myself out in 5 minutes swinging a hand sledge trying to knock a bolt out of a leaf spring eye, I thought I was going to pass out. At this rate I'm not getting much done. It doesn't help it went from upper 50s/lower 60s to the upper 80s/low 90 in under a month. I haven't had time to adjust.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 27, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> when it's hot down here i usually wait till the dusk to do the weed eater work, this way it's a little cooler......nice brim hat and some sunglasses too....


I was leaving that time slot open for something more fun.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 27, 2019)

I noticed the roll up screen in one of my nice($$), about one year old, Andersen screen doors wasn't in its track when I was going out this morning, so I tried to fix it. There are plastic retaining tabs, on the ends of the screen roller in the top of the door, that lock into the window channel to hold tension on the spring in the roller and guide the screen. Apparently, one of them wasn't installed correctly and deformed the window channel so it finally spun a little and ripped the screen. When I took off the cover plate and tried to push the retainer back in place, the spring tension let loose and spun that retainer beating the shit out of my finger. About a dozen small lacerations with deep bruising. I hurt myself often, and like to think I have a high pain tolerance, but this fucking hurt. My fingers throbs whenever I touch it, I'm pretty sure I bruised the bone. So after a bunch of cursing and throwing shit, I find my receipt and it's 7 days out of warranty. So I call Andersen, explain the problem, tell them it's a year and 7 days old, they asked for my serial number and without question they offer to send out a screen replacement kit. I tell them I have 2 of these doors and the other one has a deformed track like this one, and now they're sending two. Free of charge, they are $50ea. So if you need a screen door, spend the extra money on an Andersen, they stand behind their product. After that fiasco, I've been trying to clean up car parts and scrap in front of my garage, but it's too fucking hot and I keep needing to come in and cool down. I'm actually looking forward to doing res changes in the basement later.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 27, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> ... Minnesota, I'm telling ya, yah you betcha


idk if i'd even be interested in minnesota. most people here in Hawaii i think move to vegas for the most part cause it's cheap. too much people in cali but i like cali as well that is probably the most practical place for me to move for career choice/life style.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 27, 2019)

home early from work cause nobody told me were off today. went in and figured it's a regular day but my coworker says why am i here and said were not doing anything today. im like tf.. nobody told me anything. she was there just to let the meat guy in and i just helped him bag up the meat. hopefully i get paid for todays work but honestly i can't complain there have been many times when we finished early and they gave me the full days pay.

not sure what imma do with the rest of my day scrog coming in on saturday can't really do much with my plants since i just tended to them yesterday but i'll check them out today. for some odd reason after yesterday morning it stopped storming and just now it started to pick up again. might have to work on saturday for the day i missed and for extra cash i mean idc i need the money and i aint doing shit on saturday but i should break $1k for my car funds finally. would of been there last week but i spend too much.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 27, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> snow in Hawaii...why yes....
> View attachment 4356446


that is on Haleakala though. not really surprised as it does snow in Hawaii but not in residential areas Maunakea gets snow yearly im sure idk about maunaloa haleakala i think is the shortest of the 3 but it is a nice temp at the top. can't go in now i believe you need to make reservations to bring your car up or go via tour van/bus due to the new law. 

it also only got snow due to a cold front we got. temps on my island that time were fairly good compared to what we usually get. lots of people drive up haleakala and drift down cause of all the turns but the turns aren't too sharp. you should go bike down it really fun i did that last year with this tour group


----------



## too larry (Jun 27, 2019)

doublejj said:


>


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 27, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> idk if i'd even be interested in minnesota. most people here in Hawaii i think move to vegas for the most part cause it's cheap. too much people in cali but i like cali as well that is probably the most practical place for me to move for career choice/life style.


Vegas is a cesspit. The casinos ruined that town. I wouldn't easily or gladly live there. It is a comprehensive showcase of all the worst parts of American culture. I'd live as far as I could from any casino.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 27, 2019)

[


cannabineer said:


> Vegas is a cesspit. The casinos ruined that town. I wouldn't easily or gladly live there. It is a comprehensive showcase of all the worst parts of American culture. I'd live as far as I could from any casino.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 27, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Vegas is a cesspit. The casinos ruined that town. I wouldn't easily or gladly live there. It is a comprehensive showcase of all the worst parts of American culture. I'd live as far as I could from any casino.


i only went there once when i was like 13 or something so i couldn't even gamble but i didn't care much for it. idk anything thats even in vegas tbh just the casino's thats all i know and i guess hoover dam right?


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 27, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Vegas is a cesspit. The casinos ruined that town. I wouldn't easily or gladly live there. It is a comprehensive showcase of all the worst parts of American culture. I'd live as far as I could from any casino.


No one really WANTS to live in Vegas, they just happen to live there.


----------



## raratt (Jun 27, 2019)

Bought some treated 2X4's to make a new flower box for the bush wisteria, the wine barrel is done. BLT's for dinner, still using store tomatoes, mine are taking forever to ripen.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> BLT's for dinner, still using store tomatoes, mine are taking forever to ripen.


It's this Canadian weather


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 27, 2019)

I've been told that my colonoscopy was a bit problematic. 
Apparently I wasn't a happy camper coming out of the drug haze and had to be physically restrained. 
I don't remember any of it. 

Five polyps were removed & sent to the lab, so I'm glad I did it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 27, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> It's this Canadian weather


Yep still too cold at night, tomatoes need 55 deg and more to ripen


----------



## raratt (Jun 27, 2019)

The highest and lowest temps in the US will be in Calif. tomorrow, 114 (guess where) and 30.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 27, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Vegas is a cesspit. The casinos ruined that town. I wouldn't easily or gladly live there. It is a comprehensive showcase of all the worst parts of American culture. I'd live as far as I could from any casino.


 

It was better in black and white.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> The highest and lowest temps in the US will be in Calif. tomorrow, 114 (guess where) and 30.


Crescent City


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 27, 2019)

I mean, Vegas was built on casinos. Otherwise it had little purpose. Hence the nuclear testing out there back in the day. Casinos literally had viewing parties for the atomic tests and resulting mushroom clouds.

No one wants to live in Vegas. Most live there because there they have few other choices. Or they were born there and don’t know any different.

So I guess from that standpoint, the casinos DO provide a lot of employment, and did manage to put the city on the map. They did their job.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 27, 2019)

2 years ago today on my farm.....water


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 27, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've been told that my colonoscopy was a bit problematic.
> Apparently I wasn't a happy camper coming out of the drug haze and had to be physically restrained.
> I don't remember any of it.
> 
> Five polyps were removed & sent to the lab, so I'm glad I did it.


That's some seriously weird drugs you get for that.

I'm told I said some strange things after one of mine. Don't remember anything except waking up and not being able to talk or move for what seemed like an hour.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 27, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That's some seriously weird drugs you get for that.
> 
> I'm told I said some strange things after one of mine. Don't remember anything except waking up and not being able to talk or move for what seemed like an hour.


They said that the drugs had changed and they don't use fentanyl anymore. 
Maybe because of the opioid crisis???


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 27, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> They said that the drugs had changed and they don't use fentanyl anymore.
> Maybe because of the opioid crisis???


Actually I did hear something about that.

Not opioid crisis but the Med insurance companies wanted to use a cheaper drug or some shit. Cost cutting thing.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 27, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> ... Minnesota, I'm telling ya, yah you betcha


I watched Fargo I couldn’t handle it
To much snow


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 27, 2019)

been kinda watching this case for idk how long feels like YEARS.. finally it's over. shit is funny cause i remember his wife was like "i can't go to court cause i have cancer" or something like that and then after a short while the doctors gave them the clear that she was fit to stand trial. already gave it away that they guilty af imo

https://www.khon2.com/top-stories/jury-reaches-verdict-in-kealoha-trial/


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 28, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Tradition demands the 12-gauge on the twelfth anniversary


It’s my twelfth anniversary in March


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2019)

I finished researching and cataloging over 300 coins for my dad. I bought little coin pouches and made a spreadsheet that referenced their locations so he could quickly find any coin he’s looking for. I didn’t find anything rare or valuable and there were a lot of duplicates, so it wasn’t as bad as I initially thought it would be. Took a little over two weeks doing about an hour per day. 

I saw my parents last night and gave dad his coins back. He thumbed through the binder a bit then said why don’t you keep it.  Lol really wish he would have said that in the first place. I would have left them in the box.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 28, 2019)

Up at 5, showered and ate. Outside by 730 doing more scrap cleanup. Came in for some water, it's already 80 out there, and called a half dozen transmission shops trying to find one with a tranny dyno and from what the last guy told me there isn't a place closer than NJ, about a 7 hour drive, with one. WTF? I have 2 trannys I pulled that I need tested and now IDK what I'm doing with them. One of them could be a $1000 tranny if it's good, but if IDK the condition, all I can really do is sell it as a core for a couple hundred. I can get a master overhaul kit for around $250 for the one I know needs work, so I might just try my hand at rebuilding it, not like I could make it worse than it is. Back to sweating my ass off.


----------



## Greennner (Jun 28, 2019)

doublejj said:


> 2 years ago today on my farm.....water
> View attachment 4356689
> 
> View attachment 4356690
> ...


This looks like a dream


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2019)

morning folks.....nice humid morning in the south where i'm at.....78F and holding gonna be in the low 90's by the afternoon........

we've been getting the coastal showers as of late, some of them get pretty powerful....think we got a slow down today but lately....sheesh....

Coffee is hot and ready......cking out the outside garden look good cause of the rains...damn think i need to start the push mower again...

last night dinner for anniversary.....new york strips with bake potato and a small salad


----------



## 420God (Jun 28, 2019)

God damn I love the internet. Only been on this app 4 days and I'm already messaging this cutie.


----------



## raratt (Jun 28, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Crescent City


They would melt.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Up at 5, showered and ate. Outside by 730 doing more scrap cleanup. Came in for some water, it's already 80 out there, and called a half dozen transmission shops trying to find one with a tranny dyno and from what the last guy told me there isn't a place closer than NJ, about a 7 hour drive, with one. WTF? I have 2 trannys I pulled that I need tested and now IDK what I'm doing with them. One of them could be a $1000 tranny if it's good, but if IDK the condition, all I can really do is sell it as a core for a couple hundred. I can get a master overhaul kit for around $250 for the one I know needs work, so I might just try my hand at rebuilding it, not like I could make it worse than it is. Back to sweating my ass off.


 Shame you're not near San Fran. We have some seriously competitive trannies living there, so there will be more than one tranny dyno. Hell; I think the Castro has one that is rated for full wedding drag.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2019)

420God said:


> God damn I love the internet. Only been on this app 4 days and I'm already messaging this cutie.
> View attachment 4356906


not bad


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2019)

Our doctors litterally trying to find a way.....sheesh

*Cannabinoid Hyperemesis Syndrome*

https://www.cedars-sinai.org/health-library/diseases-and-conditions/c/cannabinoid-hyperemesis-syndrome.html

i really hope this doesn't become a thing.......especially for states to hinge on......


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Our doctors litterally trying to find a way.....sheesh
> 
> *Cannabinoid Hyperemesis Syndrome*
> 
> ...


We've known about this for a long time now. It's rare and it is dose and strain dependent.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> We've known about this for a long time now. It's rare and it is dose and strain dependent.


ah ok, didn't know.......

i was notified that a friend was diagnosed with this......i was like "what?", i've been smoking for little over 20yrs now and i've never came across this...for me i just generally eat well, drink alot of water, and maybe a canada dry or 2.......

hope states don't use this as a crutch of sorts for cannabis reform....


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> ah ok, didn't know.......
> 
> i was notified that a friend was diagnosed with this......i was like "what?", i've been smoking for little over 20yrs now and i've never came across this...for me i just generally eat well, drink alot of water, and maybe a canada dry or 2.......
> 
> hope states don't use this as a crutch of sorts for cannabis reform....


I think they would have if it had not been so rare. Your friend may wish to try changing strains. I had one strain that had an immediate and severe gastric kick (C99) @cannabineer can tell you all about it's wonderful effects.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I think they would have if it had not been so rare. Your friend may wish to try changing strains. I had one strain that had an immediate and severe gastric kick (C99) @cannabineer can tell you all about it's wonderful effects.


The story is long and tedious, but the high points are
1) me high as an astronaut's boner on C99 extract
2) a grilled turkey leg with the approximate texture and resilience of a tire belt
3) the gastric kick taking me hard
4) me bent into a 55-gallon trash drum trying mightily to puke
5) while straddling a show-ho who was barely conscious and even more barely dressed (I noticed with a sort of clinical detachment that I could see her genitalia when the thong (a coupla sizes too large) shifted to this side or that).

I horrified the folks with me that day. Since then I chew my food better and avoid max-tensile poultry.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> The story is long and tedious, but the high points are
> 1) me high as an astronaut's boner on C99 extract
> 2) a grilled turkey leg with the approximate texture and resilience of a tire belt
> 3) the gastric kick taking me hard
> ...


holy shit burgers....never been like that.....now i have to admit, i have had some that just knock the living crap outa me......like litterally made me pass out while standing up....course i just loaded it too...just a tad to much and not drinking water as well....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 28, 2019)

Top of the morning to you too.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4356919
> Top of the morning to you too.


nice snake.......bout a 6fter......can't really tell what it is......


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4356919
> Top of the morning to you too.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 28, 2019)

I squirted him with a water bottle so he left.

Probably liked the cooling effect.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 28, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> nice snake.......bout a 6fter......can't really tell what it is......


Garter snake.

Didn't they used to make women's underwear out of them? Lol.

They just crawl around and eat bugs. 

I hit one or 2 a year with the tractor. Saw one go under the cutting deck the other day, took foot off gas but too late, came out in pieces.


----------



## raratt (Jun 28, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> The story is long and tedious, but the high points are
> 1) me high as an astronaut's boner on C99 extract
> 2) a grilled turkey leg with the approximate texture and resilience of a tire belt
> 3) the gastric kick taking me hard
> ...


Sounds entertaining.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> Sounds entertaining.


The first 10 minutes were. The rest was simply a regurgitation of the previous.


----------



## raratt (Jun 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> The first 10 minutes were. The rest was simply a regurgitation of the previous.


Reminds me of when I split a quart of Southern Comfort with a friend when I was a teenager. Who cares about new boots.


----------



## ANC (Jun 28, 2019)

Jees what a day... at least I ended it by making it rain, and coming through for someone on a promise I made to supply samples, 2 days ahead of time.
started off by working on the hot water geyser at 5 something this morning before the sun came up even. I'm ready to just eat some chicken curry rotti's and roll over in bed.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 28, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> The story is long and tedious, but the high points are
> 1) me high as an astronaut's boner on C99 extract
> 2) a grilled turkey leg with the approximate texture and resilience of a tire belt
> 3) the gastric kick taking me hard
> ...


I think the moral of that story is fuck turkey legs.

My Italian grandma invited me over to dinner in the early '80's one day.

So I'm expecting ravioli or lasagna or at least spaghetti.

But no, it was turkey legs.

Last time I ate one. At Thanksgiving dinners, I scrape the meat off them and treat the dog.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 28, 2019)

It's so hot out my electric grinder keeps overheating and shutting down, the grease in my Sawzall is liquifying and running out and I caught my old circular saw on fire when I tried using it with an abrasive wheel. Not having a good day. I just scarfed down a big piece of lasagna, so I'm not going out in that shit until it settles. Dairy and working in 90+temps don't go well together, in my experience. Kinda like turkey and C99, I guess.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 28, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> It was a fun night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You too?
I’m sitting in the waiting area atm waiting to be called. 
At least the worst part (prep) is over. 

Ps: the Gatorade goes down easier with sapphire gin


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 28, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You too?
> I’m sitting in the waiting area atm waiting to be called.
> At least the worst part (prep) is over.
> 
> Ps: the Gatorade goes down easier with sapphire gin


Brotherhood of the wandering camera...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You too?
> I’m sitting in the waiting area atm waiting to be called.
> At least the worst part (prep) is over.
> 
> Ps: the Gatorade goes down easier with sapphire gin


Sapphire Gin makes everything better


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I think the moral of that story is fuck turkey legs.
> 
> My Italian grandma invited me over to dinner in the early '80's one day.
> 
> ...


Jr and Sr year of high school we'd get fucked up and cruise to Hollywood Fri or Sat nite a few times per month. 1st stop was State Market where we'd each get a turkey leg and liter bottle of coca cola each, then on to the Psychedelic Supermarket; a giant head shop with rooms of black lights and posters. Huge attraction always packed. State market was about 25-30 min from home, so one nite we dropped some LSD and went cruising. By the time we got the turkey legs in hand we started coming on and were totally grossed out from the legs. Wierd acid visions of them. So grossed we wouldn't even drink our cokes. There were 4 of us and at least up til 5 yrs ago none of us would touch a turkey leg.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> Reminds me of when I split a quart of Southern Comfort with a friend when I was a teenager. Who cares about new boots.


Mama used to call that stuff Sudden Discomfort


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Garter snake.
> 
> Didn't they used to make women's underwear out of them? Lol.
> 
> ...


 I think it might be a Northern Black Racer transitioning to adult coloration.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2019)

Sigh, I want to go to K-Bob and consume mass quantities (of meat). But I need to pull out my range and cut out the dry wall to assess the best way to recess my gas line. I hate cutting out drywall. I hate working on gas line. So I called a plumber and got an estimate. It was motivational.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Sigh, I want to go to K-Bob and consume mass quantities (of meat). But I need to pull out my range and cut out the dry wall to assess the best way to recess my gas line. I hate cutting out drywall. I hate working on gas line. So I called a plumber and got an estimate. It was motivational.


K-Bob rocks


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 28, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I finished researching and cataloging over 300 coins for my dad. I bought little coin pouches and made a spreadsheet that referenced their locations so he could quickly find any coin he’s looking for. I didn’t find anything rare or valuable and there were a lot of duplicates, so it wasn’t as bad as I initially thought it would be. Took a little over two weeks doing about an hour per day.
> 
> I saw my parents last night and gave dad his coins back. He thumbed through the binder a bit then said why don’t you keep it.  Lol really wish he would have said that in the first place. I would have left them in the box.


It was a test. The question or answer I do not know.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 28, 2019)

i made pizza


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Sigh, I want to go to K-Bob and consume mass quantities (of meat). But I need to pull out my range and cut out the dry wall to assess the best way to recess my gas line. I hate cutting out drywall. I hate working on gas line. So I called a plumber and got an estimate. It was motivational.


Apparently theu hate those tasks more than you.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> View attachment 4357100
> 
> i made pizza


Hey Pin @Metasynth was looking for you. 


I will not post the picture that immediately came to mind.
PS I'd eat that if you used Trader Joe's Gorgonzola crackers.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Apparently theu hate those tasks more than you.


I'd hate it a lot less if money rained on me to do it. I'd even show a bit of ass for a bigger tip.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I will not post the picture that immediately came to mind.


why not?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I'd even show a bit of ass for a bigger tip.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 28, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You too?
> I’m sitting in the waiting area atm waiting to be called.
> At least the worst part (prep) is over.
> 
> Ps: the Gatorade goes down easier with sapphire gin


I joined the brotherhood last year....


----------



## raratt (Jun 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I'd even show a bit of ass for a bigger tip.


No plumbers crack.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I'd hate it a lot less if money rained on me to do it. I'd even show a bit of ass for a bigger tip.


do you know how to trim weed?....


----------



## doublejj (Jun 28, 2019)

2 years ago this weekend......first greenhouse went up on the farm


----------



## doublejj (Jun 28, 2019)

Today in the greenhouse....


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2019)

doublejj said:


> do you know how to trim weed?....


Easy peasy, you cut them at the trunk and put them in the bag marked CONCENTRATE


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 28, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I joined the brotherhood last year....


2 yrs ago for me, and surgery on said colon 3 months ago


----------



## raratt (Jun 28, 2019)

doublejj said:


> do you know how to trim weed?....


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 28, 2019)

I just drank a diet pepsi from Culver's, and it tasted a bit weird. Especially toward the end. I finished drinking it, then opened the top to chew some ice. That's when I noticed a quarter at the bottom. While on some level I appreciate the discount, I would have preferred a different method. This is fucking grossing me out more than it should, am I going to die???


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I just drank a diet pepsi from Culver's, and it tasted a bit weird. Especially toward the end. I finished drinking it, then opened the top to chew some ice. That's when I noticed a quarter at the bottom. While on some level I appreciate the discount, I would have preferred a different method. This is fucking grossing me out more than it should, am I going to die???


Yes.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 28, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Yes.



Lol. I meant from the quarter. Please don't say yes...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol. I meant from the quarter. Please don't say yes...


Okay


----------



## raratt (Jun 28, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol. I meant from the quarter. Please don't say yes...


If it got stuck in your throat, yes.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> If it got stuck in your throat, yes.



I brushed my teeth and tongue, and the metallic taste isn't fading at all. This is bad...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I brushed my teeth and tongue, and the metallic taste is fading at all. This is bad...


swish some vinegar in your mouth, you know the chemistry


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 28, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I brushed my teeth and tongue, and the metallic taste is fading at all. This is bad...


swish some dog semen around in your mouth, you know the chemistry


----------



## doublejj (Jun 28, 2019)

I'm a little worried about the farm crew. I can tell it's been a long season already because they are all getting off the farm tonight all excited & taking showers and getting all gussied up for the Hootie and the Blowfish concert near Sacramento....


----------



## raratt (Jun 28, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I'm a little worried about the farm crew. I can tell it's been a long season already because they are all getting off the farm tonight all excited & taking showers and getting all gussied up for the Hootie and the Blowfish concert in Sacramento....


Santana and the Doobies played last night near here, the only problem is it's an outdoor arena and they have to shut down at 10-11 PM.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Easy peasy, you cut them at the trunk and put them in the bag marked CONCENTRATE


----------



## doublejj (Jun 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> Santana and the Doobies played last night near here, the only problem is it's an outdoor arena and they have to shut down at 10-11 PM.


that's ok because they have to be back on the farm by 4am anyway....


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 28, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Today in the greenhouse....
> View attachment 4357135


Hey JJ. Good to see you, dude. Do you grow weed? I almost forgot.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 28, 2019)

I don’t normally smoke in the morning but it’s Saturday raining and notvmuch to do so f it. Possible hangover may have won me over too. Going to sweep, vac n mop floors and I’m going to have a crack at our oven it’s getting bad needs a good clean.
I will also paint with the kids and probably get ridin like a horse for an hour, throw them on the bed 100 times also play hide and seek and kick the footy.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 28, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> Hey JJ. Good to see you, dude. Do you grow weed? I almost forgot.


No....I have a crew for that


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 28, 2019)

doublejj said:


> No....I have a crew for that


::bows gracefully::


----------



## blu3bird (Jun 28, 2019)

blu3bird said:


> Ok, I'm sorry because I might be getting a little ahead of myself. I'm just pumped up right now, some things I just ordered for my pickup truck were delivered today, soooo.....
> 
> This is what I'm about to accomplish on this coming Saturday...
> 
> ...


I couldn't wait to get into this stuff lol

I installed the Airaid MIT/filter and L.E.D headlights tonight


Before -



Here's the stock air plenum after I removed it, what a piece of crap with all those stupid noise baffles causing turbulence and resistance


After -


Synthetic high flow air filter, it is washable and reusable


I've only started the truck and revved it up a bit, no driving tonight I'm drunk, started drinking as soon as I got home from work. There is a noticeable quicker throttle response and nice deep sound around 1800-2200 rpm. I'll see how she drives in the morning when I'm not drunk.
Pretty happy with it so far, easy peasy to install, took about 25-30 minutes.

L.E.D headlights

Kind of a pain in the ass to install these, Chevrolet engineers did not make it simple to change the bulbs lol. I had to pull my grill off and remove each headlight assembly to get to the bulb. Pain in the ass putting the headlight assembly back in too. Took about an hour to install both sides. Mostly happy with these, they're blindingly bright. One side has a faint blueish tint to it though, not happy about that, oh well.

I'll get to my plugs and wires tomorrow night. I've had a long day from work today, I've been drinking. I'm ready to smash a couple pieces of leftover cold pizza and go to bed


----------



## raratt (Jun 28, 2019)

Pulled some weeds this morning, left a few for tomorrow. Got a nap in for a bit. Grandkids stopped in for a few. Filled the beer shelf. Boy is making taco meat tonight. Wife has been working on taking herself to the bathroom again so making progress a little at a time. Fat Tire and vape time.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> No plumbers crack.


Or is it Builder cleavage


----------



## raratt (Jun 28, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Or is it Builder cleavage


Allison Victoria had a TV show in the states remodeling kitchens, she was good at putting the girls out there.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> Allison Victoria had a TV show in the states remodeling kitchens, she was good at putting the girls out there.


she looks like at any moment she would start lecturing me about her pronouns and how intolerant of immigrants i am for shopping at home depot.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 28, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> swish some vinegar in your mouth, you know the chemistry





scumrot derelict said:


> swish some dog semen around in your mouth, you know the chemistry


I didn't know who to listen to, so I whisked together the vinegar and dog semen and swished that around. It worked. I really miss that metallic taste...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2019)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4357178


I don't really do rules


doublejj said:


> that's ok because they have to be back on the farm by 4am anyway....


Stop lying you gotta get your Diesel fix in


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> No plumbers crack.


You would not say that if you had ever been privileged to view @srh88 's crack. He was elected to the plumber's hall of fame for the aforementioned!


----------



## raratt (Jun 28, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> shopping at home depot.


I met Jesus there, he was looking for some work.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> I met Jesus there, he was looking for some work.


You're going to hell if you didn't throw him some work ask @shrxhky420


----------



## doublejj (Jun 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> You would not say that if you had ever been privileged to view @srh88 's crack. He was elected to the plumber's hall of fame for the aforementioned!


I'm a believer in overalls....


----------



## raratt (Jun 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> You're going to hell if you didn't throw him some work ask @shrxhky420


Meh, I think I'm going there anyway, at least my friends will be there...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> You would not say that if you had ever been privileged to view @srh88 's crack. He was elected to the plumber's hall of fame for the aforementioned!


Voted "best professional ambassador" 3 years running for slinging premium crack


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 28, 2019)

Got a new wrist rocket. I've been crushing Lagunitas bottles all afternoon. 

Pew. Pew.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I'm a believer in overalls....
> View attachment 4357218


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> View attachment 4357215
> 
> Got a new wrist rocket. I've been crushing Lagunitas bottles all afternoon.
> 
> Pew. Pew.


C'mon Pinny show dat ass! 35 down you gotta be smokin' give CN something to live for


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> C'mon Pinny show dat ass! 35 down you gotta be smokin' give CN something to live for


We both know he isn't interested in a my increasingly less than fat ass!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Voted "best professional ambassador" 3 years running for slinging premium crack


Haysus it's the crack o' my dreams! (sorry @Karah )


----------



## doublejj (Jun 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I don't really do rules
> 
> Stop lying you gotta get your Diesel fix in


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> We both know he isn't interested in a my increasingly less than fat ass!


I can't like that! You were smoking at every weight you've been. You defined smoking babe.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 28, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> racist!


What did the Mexican fire chief name his two sons? Jose and Hose B. I really miss @mr sunshine ...


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 28, 2019)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4357223


The cut-off overalls and thigh high black socks are probably the best "fuck you fashion" statement I've seen this year so far.

10/10




tyler.durden said:


> What did the Mexican fire chief name his two sons? Jose and Hose B. I really miss @mr sunshine ...


lol​


----------



## doublejj (Jun 28, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> The cut-off overalls and thigh high black socks are probably the best "fuck you fashion" statement I've seen this year so far.
> 
> 10/10
> 
> ...


I dressed myself....


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 28, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I dressed myself....


 

Cut-off-overalls w/lab-coats are so hot right now!


----------



## doublejj (Jun 28, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> View attachment 4357233
> 
> Cut-off-overalls w/lab-coats are so hot right now!


Not everyone understands high fashion.....they ain't ready for me


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 28, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Not everyone can wear high fashion.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*:: "You have heaped too much hetero-sexual praise onto @doblejj today. Please try again later." ::*


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> *:: "You have heaped too much hetero-sexual praise onto @doblejj today. Please try again later." ::*


Rep LOL


----------



## doublejj (Jun 28, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> *:: "You have heaped too much hetero-sexual praise onto @doblejj today. Please try again later." ::*


I'll be here all week....


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 28, 2019)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4357223


Beautiful as always, plants look good too 

I’m sure it’s been asked and answered but, on average how much does one of your trees yield? My guess, a lot...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I'll be here all week....


Week?


----------



## doublejj (Jun 28, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Beautiful as always, plants look good too
> 
> I’m sure it’s been asked and answered but, on average how much does one of your trees yield? My guess, a lot...


We are hoping for 3lbs from the ones in each greenhouse. Some of the BIG outdoor full season plants can go from 5 to 10+ lbs.
View attachment 4357267


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 28, 2019)

doublejj said:


> We are hoping for 3lbs from each of these. 40 in each greenhouse. Some of the BIG outdoor full season plants can go from 5 to 10+ lbs.
> View attachment 4357267


Oh, hey @ doublejj ! Do you grow weed? I almost forgot!


----------



## doublejj (Jun 28, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> Oh, hey @ doublejj ! Do you grow weed? I almost forgot!


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 28, 2019)

raratt said:


>


I wear the same outfit when I trim


----------



## doublejj (Jun 28, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I wear the same outfit when I trim


Congratulations you've passed the first portion of our trimmers exam.....


----------



## ANC (Jun 28, 2019)

Been up since 4, time to get up and go fetch more weed as the handful I grabbed when I got up is done now.
I think I forgot to drink my seroquel... so sleeping probably isn't going to happen for a while. The sun should come up soon.


----------



## 420God (Jun 29, 2019)

Holy fuck, I've been messaging this chick all day and now the wife and her are swapping pics on snapchat, and talking about meeting up. I might be absent for a while.


Same girl I posted earlier btw.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 29, 2019)

420God said:


> Holy fuck, I've been messaging this chick all day and now the wife and her are swapping pics on snapchat, and talking about meeting up. I might be absent for a while.
> View attachment 4357381


She looks very smart. I am loving the Members Only jacket and Kravitz-do. 

I will place one vote in the: take advantage column


----------



## 420God (Jun 29, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> She looks very smart. I am loving the Members Only jacket and Kravitz-do.
> 
> I will place one vote in the: take advantage column


Nurse and emt, in school for surgical technician. I'll try my best.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 29, 2019)

Completely unrelated...I think I peed a little


420God said:


> Nurse and emt, in school for surgical technician. I'll try my best.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 29, 2019)

420God said:


> Nurse and emt, in school for surgical technician. I'll try my best.


Dammit


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 29, 2019)

420God said:


> Nurse and emt, in school for surgical technician. I'll try my best.


Interesting. That would be moving backwards where I work. Nurses make way more money than a surgical tech and don’t work as hard. 

Good luck on your endeavors.


----------



## 420God (Jun 29, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Interesting. That would be moving backwards where I work. Nurses make way more money than a surgical tech and don’t work as hard.
> 
> Good luck on your endeavors.


I think shes an RNA, only 22 so kinda young to be a nurse. I think that's her goal though.


----------



## 420God (Jun 29, 2019)

And to be honest, I thought she was one of you guys catfishing me. Seemed too good to be true so I was very skeptical. I didnt see her profile until after I mentioned signing up to some sites here, then all of a sudden she messaged me. I could totally see one of you assholes doing something like that, lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 29, 2019)

420God said:


> And to be honest, I thought she was one of you guys catfishing me. Seemed too good to be true so I was very skeptical. I didnt see her profile until after I mentioned signing up to some sites here, then all of a sudden she messaged me. I could totally see one of you assholes doing something like that, lol.


If any of us decide to catfish you, we would be be using master bait.

She qualifies.


----------



## dangledo (Jun 29, 2019)

Miss you guys xoxo

Busy as a beaver. Lawns, landscape, irrigation and never ending storm cleanup and I'm kinda sorta caught up. Kinda. Actually not at all. 

Gonna spend the morning with little man. Then wife then taking him to friends pool party so i shall throw something on the smoker, and prepare to make some iwe and a little dry sift for today. 

This slymeball taste and smell is absolutely my favorite. Great extract strain. One of the heavier returns. Met an extra crunchy wook that argued it was sprayed with terpenes. Once he realized it was home grown he was asking for cuts. Fuck off, hippy. 

The ladies loving the coots/modern mix
 
 
 


I see 420god out here just smashing hot ass left and right. My wife thinks every chick wants to bang me, and she's probably right, but she keeps this diiiock all to her self. So selfish of her. Smh


----------



## ANC (Jun 29, 2019)

dangledo said:


> My wife thinks every chick wants to bang me


Just give it enough time, eventually, she will pitty any girl willing to do that for you.

P.S. your new girlfriend looks like she smells purty!!!


----------



## raratt (Jun 29, 2019)

I should be out pulling more weeds or doing something now. I think the coffee hasn't kicked in yet, time to refill and hope for the best. Mornin all.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 29, 2019)

Smelling like gas.
 
The blockage was cleared but perhaps there was a seat for the float valve too?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 29, 2019)

420God said:


> I think shes an RNA, only 22 so kinda young to be a nurse. I think that's her goal though.


sub specialty as a enema nurse?





(asking for a friend)


----------



## dangledo (Jun 29, 2019)

ANC said:


> Just give it enough time, eventually, she will pitty any girl willing to do that for you.
> 
> P.S. your new girlfriend looks like she smells purty!!!



Haha that's already the case. She's no longer impressed with the no-hands helicopter. Then again i think i may have lost the moves and it just kinda flops around. 

I think you'd like that strain. I believe you mention something about liking lemon strains before. Most potent lemon lime smell/taste in a strain I've experienced to date, and I've tried several runs of different lemon strains looking for that taste. From grow to jars to pipe it never loses that smell.


----------



## raratt (Jun 29, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Smelling like gas.
> View attachment 4357536
> The blockage was cleared but perhaps there was a seat for the float valve too?


I have one that has a nylon seat for the fuel needle, I screwed it up trying to clean the crap gas out of it is how I know. Also is there supposed to be a hose on the brass fitting on the side? Looks like the float chamber vent?


----------



## doublejj (Jun 29, 2019)

raratt said:


> Meh, I think I'm going there anyway, at least my friends will be there...


I'll save you a seat....I'll be in the front row


----------



## raratt (Jun 29, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Miss you guys xoxo
> 
> Busy as a beaver. Lawns, landscape, irrigation and never ending storm cleanup and I'm kinda sorta caught up. Kinda. Actually not at all.
> 
> ...


Microgreens and Basil?


----------



## doublejj (Jun 29, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Miss you guys xoxo
> 
> Busy as a beaver. Lawns, landscape, irrigation and never ending storm cleanup and I'm kinda sorta caught up. Kinda. Actually not at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 29, 2019)

raratt said:


> I have one that has a nylon seat for the fuel needle, I screwed it up trying to clean the crap gas out of it is how I know. Also is there supposed to be a hose on the brass fitting on the side? Looks like the float chamber vent?


I was not getting any flow, bowl was dry as a bone. I fear I have done the same thing, but there is no seat in the parts blow out for the carb or rebuild kit.

That is where the prime bulb attaches, otherwise it just flows out the jets, can run full throttle not much lower now.

Edit, part 134, needel and seat kit.
https://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/manufacturer/briggs-stratton/200000-399999-series/289700-to-289799/289707-1179-e3/carburetors-gasket-sets
I doubt I will find the seat that was there.


----------



## raratt (Jun 29, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I was not getting any flow, bowl was dry as a bone. I fear I have done the same thing, but there is no seat in the parts blow out for the carb or rebuild kit.
> 
> That is where the prime bulb attaches, otherwise it just flows out the jets, can run full throttle not much lower now.
> 
> ...


Does it have the little flap to adjust the "timing" on the rotor for the mag? I had one that was sticking that made it run bad.


----------



## dangledo (Jun 29, 2019)

raratt said:


> Microgreens and Basil?



Haha no it's clover mix for cover crop. 

Helps aerate, retain moisture and is nitrogen-fixing.


----------



## raratt (Jun 29, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Haha no it's clover mix for cover crop.
> 
> Helps aerate, retain moisture and is nitrogen-fixing.


Did you inoculate the seeds with Rhizobium trifolii? Clovers will produce significantly more nitrogen if the seeds are inoculated with the bacteria before planting.


----------



## dangledo (Jun 29, 2019)

raratt said:


> Did you inoculate the seeds with Rhizobium trifolii? Clovers will produce significantly more nitrogen if the seeds are inoculated with the bacteria before planting.


I did not. I did just read that they gather said bacteria from the air, rain etc before being able to accumulate enough nitrogen to have any benefit. Good to know you can simply inoculate. Thanks!! 

Been looking into comfrey as an all around food source from mulch to fermenting. Just grow your own!!


----------



## raratt (Jun 29, 2019)

dangledo said:


> I did not. I did just read that they gather said bacteria from the air, rain etc before being able to accumulate enough nitrogen to have any benefit. Good to know you can simply inoculate. Thanks!!
> 
> Been looking into comfrey as an all around food source from mulch to fermenting. Just grow your own!!


I used red clover as a cover crop and green mulch in my veggie garden before and that's where I learned that.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 29, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Haha no it's clover mix for cover crop.
> 
> Helps aerate, retain moisture and is nitrogen-fixing.


Ever had problems with bugz?


----------



## dangledo (Jun 29, 2019)

raratt said:


> I used red clover as a cover crop and green mulch in my veggie garden before and that's where I learned that.


You till in or top dress in between crops? 

Literally just read that old cover crops, composted, can have benefit when sprouting new cover crops. Didn't say specifically why.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 29, 2019)

raratt said:


> Does it have the little flap to adjust the "timing" on the rotor for the mag? I had one that was sticking that made it run bad.


Doubtful, it is a legal for sale in california version so everything is "automatic" and there is much plastic covering everything. Ordered a needle and seat, there must have been one.


----------



## dangledo (Jun 29, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Ever had problems with bugz?


Always. Which they ALWAYS come with the soil. Fungus gnats mostly. Most mitigated with probiotics. I've been looking into wicking beds. Not sips. Keeps top layer dry enough to keep most pests disinterested.


----------



## raratt (Jun 29, 2019)

dangledo said:


> You till in or top dress in between crops?
> 
> Literally just read that old cover crops, composted, can have benefit when sprouting new cover crops. Didn't say specifically why.


I use most of the garden for summer crops, so I planted it in fall and tilled it in in the springtime. It was flowering by then.


----------



## raratt (Jun 29, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Doubtful, it is a legal for sale in california version so everything is "automatic" and there is much plastic covering everything. Ordered a needle and seat, there must have been one.


So are mine.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 29, 2019)

I put air in my tires.

These Air Hawk compressors from late night TV ads are OK, but cheap as fuck and they heat up real quick.

Like a battery screwdriver but the battery sucks. 15 minutes and done and a very strange battery wattage. Not a solid battery like a Makita or Milwaukee power tool.

Be nice to find a quality little battery run compressor.

Beats the gas station or getting the real compressor out just for a few minutes running time.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 29, 2019)

finally off for the weekend. went in to work today to put in some extra hours and get try to recoope w.e. i lost during the week. didn't get paid yet so most likely i will get paid on monday. spent a ton of money though this week had to catch uber to work and to generous with my tips. everything should be back to normal though coworker can drop me off and what not as usual. not sure wth imma do today kinda exhausted didn't get to sleep in and it's hot as shit and not much for me to do but finish my puzzle. can't even really finish it either cause i dont got a frame or anything to glue it on besides my desk which i just bought like 2 months ago. 

got to check on my baby for sure i think it's watering day today or see how she is doing from the transplant stress and my scrog net is coming in as well had to buy it online cause no car not too bad likely better quality and options compared to what the stores here offer which i assume is the 6" holes only.


----------



## raratt (Jun 29, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4357630
> I put air in my tires.
> 
> These Air Hawk compressors from late night TV ads are OK, but cheap as fuck and they heat up real quick.
> ...


I had one that attached to the cig lighter outlet, if your car has one, it worked OK on car tires. Took a long time on big truck tires.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 29, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4357630
> I put air in my tires.
> 
> These Air Hawk compressors from late night TV ads are OK, but cheap as fuck and they heat up real quick.
> ...


*CUT YOUR PINKY NAILS YOU FILTHY DEGENERATE BASTARD!*

...ahem...sorry...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 29, 2019)

raratt said:


> I had one that attached to the cig lighter outlet, if your car has one, it worked OK on car tires. Took a long time on big truck tires.


Battery is sooo convenient though. This one has a pop in thing to run off a 12 volt. Car has to be running though.


----------



## raratt (Jun 29, 2019)

Transplanted the volunteer gourds into a more appropriate location in the veggie garden. Swept the patio. Planted all the annuals around the mail box and some window boxes on the patio. Beer shelf is full and dinner is ribs and potato salad with corn on the cob. Buds and suds time.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 29, 2019)

Spent like an hour listening to this song with my kid. I actually like it


----------



## dangledo (Jun 29, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Spent like an hour listening to this song with my kid. I actually like it



You sob

I didn't even have to push play and i hear it


----------



## DaFreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Spent like an hour listening to this song with my kid. I actually like it


Drives me nuts, thankfully my kid has graduated to Billpy.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 30, 2019)

i like it when she speaks spanish to me


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2019)

Absolutely exhausted, it's been a long time since I moved a gas pipe. So I moved my gas range, opened the wall behind it in a couple places and put in an 18" extension to drop it to just above the floor. Also had to recess the electrical. Now my range pushes back so it's not 2" proud from the cabinets, sigh, one of the funnest parts of that rodeo was convincing my water heater to keep it's pilot light lit.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 30, 2019)

got my cardio for the day in. 

hour and a half of walking every morning w/ an audiobook on the headphones can do wonders for your mental health.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 30, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Carbogganing can be a lot of fun. Nothing like the ass puckering feeling of going sideways down a road completely out of control.


I'm sitting at Walgreens waiting for my prescriptions and busted out laughing seeing this.

Now some old people are looking at me uneasily.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 30, 2019)

So I just got home.

When they told me my prescriptions were ready, I went up and paid for them and noticed that the old people (there were 5 of them) were still staring at me. So I said out loud to nobody in particular, "This will do it for us."

The pharmacist said, "I beg your pardon?"

I said, "Nothing."

Finished the transaction, picked up the bag, turned, looked over at the old people and said, "We're schizophrenic." and walked away. I'd love to be a fly on the wall after I left and around their dinner table later on this evening.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 30, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> So I just got home.
> 
> When they told me my prescriptions were ready, I went up and paid for them and noticed that the old people (there were 5 of them) were still staring at me. So I said out loud to nobody in particular, "This will do it for us."
> 
> ...


i like you


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 30, 2019)

I went to make coffee this morning and all my faucets had explosive diarrhea. Spitting out nasty rusty water and lots of gushing air. Had a water guy come out and apparently there was a water main issue last night and they shut the valve in front of my house. I was at the end of the line they drained and had to wait for the last of the air trapped in the pipes to get out because the town lackeys didn't purge the lines like e they were supposed to. I went out and opened an outside faucet to vent the lines then went in to wake up. Half asleep I took a leak and then flushed. The noise that came out of the tank made me think it was going to blow off the wall like in a movie. ￼I dove to the floor and closed the valve, which IDK when the last time it was touched was so I'm now expecting a leak because of all the crust that fell off. It took almost a half hour before I got clean water without sputtering. This time wasn't a big deal, but this shit happened once before right while I was in the middle of seasoning pork chops and I couldn't wash my hands. That pissed me off. Then I trimmed for a couple hours, now I'm headed out to the garage. 8 days till I start working and I have 30 days of shit I want to get done. Yay.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I went to make coffee this morning and all my faucets had explosive diarrhea. Spitting out nasty rusty water and lots of gushing air. Had a water guy come out and apparently there was a water main issue last night and they shut the valve in front of my house. I was at the end of the line they drained and had to wait for the last of the air trapped in the pipes to get out because the town lackeys didn't purge the lines like e they were supposed to. I went out and opened an outside faucet to vent the lines then went in to wake up. Half asleep I took a leak and then flushed. The noise that came out of the tank made me think it was going to blow off the wall like in a movie. ￼I dove to the floor and closed the valve, which IDK when the last time it was touched was so I'm now expecting a leak because of all the crust that fell off. It took almost a half hour before I got clean water without sputtering. This time wasn't a big deal, but this shit happened once before right while I was in the middle of seasoning pork chops and I couldn't wash my hands. That pissed me off. Then I trimmed for a couple hours, now I'm headed out to the garage. 8 days till I start working and I have 30 days of shit I want to get done. Yay.


Best of all they got you to bleed their system after your water meter.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 30, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Spent like an hour listening to this song with my kid. I actually like it


 

baby stark, doo doo do-do-do doo doo


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 30, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Best of all they got you to bleed their system after your water meter.


I thought about bitching about that, but a few years ago I figured out I pay something like $0.004/gal. so I don't really care. I can count on one hand the times I've had service interruptions in the last 20 years, so I can't really complain. They began updating the whole system a couple years ago, so it's become more common, but it needs to be done, there were still sections of pipe they think were pushing 100 years old they pulled up in some places. 

I bet nothing they put in now lasts that long.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 30, 2019)

Just remember that any time you have water main work or any interruption in water service, *DO NOT* turn on the hot water until at least 2 minutes after your cold water runs clear.

Otherwise, you'll suck mud into your hot water heater.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 30, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> View attachment 4357990
> View attachment 4357991
> 
> got my cardio for the day in.
> ...


That river looks "Trouty".


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 30, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That river looks "Trouty".


 

you can pull some decent sized browns out of it if you're patient enough. 

*Srsly, though. I freaking love living right by the Mokelumne River! *


----------



## ANC (Jun 30, 2019)

Had to leave my daughter with my mom for a few days as it is school holidays, Nearly brought her straight home as my mom was hitting the wine again.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 30, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> View attachment 4358099
> 
> you can pull some decent sized browns out of it if you're patient enough.
> 
> *Srsly, though. I freaking love living right by the Mokelumne River! *


Nice fish but the spinner is Heresy.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 30, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Nice fish but the spinner is Heresy.


Ok, fair enough. But, who had trout for their supper and who argued abt how to catch it on the internet?! Let's be honest here!


still love you very much!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 30, 2019)

We went from cold and rainy to instantly too hot... and rainy. It's been 90f+ all last week, and it continues. The really shit part is we get a shower every couple of hours so it is constantly like a tropical rainforest. My clothes are sticking to me and I'm pouring sweat just walking a block to my car. No likey. I guess I'm stuck inside with the treadmill for a while. Can we please get a stretch of weather that is between cold rain and tropical rain forest? No??? Then can it at least not rain FOR ONE FUCKING DAY? Thanks god, you're the best...


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 30, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> View attachment 4358099
> 
> you can pull some decent sized browns out of it if you're patient enough.
> 
> *Srsly, though. I freaking love living right by the Mokelumne River! *


Middle Bar?


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 30, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Middle Bar?


south fork


----------



## doublejj (Jun 30, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> View attachment 4357990
> View attachment 4357991
> 
> got my cardio for the day in.
> ...


If you wear a gopro we could all get a workout.....


----------



## ANC (Jun 30, 2019)

depends on the audiobook I guess.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 30, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> View attachment 4358099
> 
> you can pull some decent sized browns out of it if you're patient enough.
> 
> *Srsly, though. I freaking love living right by the Mokelumne River! *


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 30, 2019)

managed to keep my cool while getting disrespected by this girl i went to culinary school with. i could clap back SO hard on her right now but aint worth my time. i literally tried to help her in a LOT of things cause she is financially strapped and her bf don't really do much. so it's w.e. she can struggle all her life.

got the runs from yesterday. idk wth it is but i ate some hotpockets and had a blueberry smoothie with peanutbutter and banana's. then at night i ate some cookies with milk so im guessing it's the milk.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 30, 2019)

mmm for some reason peanutbutter in milkshakes are good. none of that almond butter bs for me.


----------



## raratt (Jun 30, 2019)

Watered the girls this morning. Transplanted one of the pineapples into a larger pot and better soil. Up-sized the pot the plumeria is in while I was at it. Starting to get Boonie peppers off the plant my son started, yep, they're hot. I'm done for the day, buds and suds time.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 30, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> managed to keep my cool while getting disrespected by this girl i went to culinary school with. i could clap back SO hard on her right now but aint worth my time. i literally tried to help her in a LOT of things cause she is financially strapped and her bf don't really do much. so it's w.e. she can struggle all her life.
> 
> got the runs from yesterday. idk wth it is but i ate some hotpockets and had a blueberry smoothie with peanutbutter and banana's. then at night i ate some cookies with milk so im guessing it's the milk.


I might sound like a cunt but stop trying to help people let them sort their own shit out.


----------



## raratt (Jun 30, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I might sound like a cunt but stop trying to help people let them sort their own shit out.


Not my circus, not my monkeys.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 30, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I might sound like a cunt but stop trying to help people let them sort their own shit out.


you definitely sound like a cunt and that is why i like you


----------



## doublejj (Jun 30, 2019)

into the lights.....


----------



## raratt (Jun 30, 2019)

doublejj said:


> into the lights.....
> View attachment 4358289


Do the greenhouse covers (not light dep. ones) cut down some of the light?


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 30, 2019)

raratt said:


> Do the greenhouse covers (not light dep. ones) cut down some of the light?


greenhouse gasses in general are fake news. the liberal media would have you believe that....

blah blah blah blah, the earth is also probably flat, blah blah blah,


----------



## raratt (Jun 30, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> greenhouse gasses in general are fake news. the liberal media would have you believe that....
> 
> blah blah blah blah, the earth is also probably flat, blah blah blah,


Didn't ask you.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 30, 2019)

raratt said:


> Didn't ask you.


i'll shut the fuck up now


----------



## doublejj (Jun 30, 2019)

raratt said:


> Do the greenhouse covers (not light dep. ones) cut down some of the light?


yes slightly...however they also act as a light diffuser and help spread the light around so there are less dark areas so I think it's a push, and the greenhouse allows us to plant earlier or harvest later than we could without them...or run 2 crops a year..


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 30, 2019)

doublejj said:


> yes slightly...however they also act as a light diffuser and help spread the light around so there are less dark areas so I think it's a push, and the greenhouse allows us to plant earlier or harvest later than we could without them...or run 2 crops a year..


its literally a plastic tarp over the top of your plants...

am i a complete short-bus riding retard for thinking this can be futility or wasteful?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> greenhouse gasses in general are fake news. the liberal media would have you believe that....
> 
> blah blah blah blah, the earth is also probably flat, blah blah blah,


So Pinny, why did you delete your reply to doublejj? It was an especial example of your unique and engaging way with words. I has a sad now.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 30, 2019)

doublejj said:


> yes slightly...however they also act as a light diffuser and help spread the light around so there are less dark areas so I think it's a push, and the greenhouse allows us to plant earlier or harvest later than we could without them...or run 2 crops a year..


We already have a 2nd set of plants sitting in the wings in 5gl pots as insurance plants should anything happen to this run, or to replant as soon as we harvest in Aug, and run the lights for a few weeks to get them to good size then turn the lights off and let them flower inside the protected greenhouse for a late crop in Oct/Nov.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 30, 2019)

doublejj said:


> yes slightly...however they also act as a light diffuser and help spread the light around so there are less dark areas so I think it's a push, and the greenhouse allows us to plant earlier or harvest later than we could without them...or run 2 crops a year..


What roof you guys running? Solexx?


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 30, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> So Pinny, why did you delete your reply to doublejj? It was an especial example of your unique and engaging way with words. I has a sad now.


i deleted it bcoz i realized that i was being way too facetious in my engagement.

im kind of lost when it comes to the whole "green house" argument.

you definitely caught me, and i will give you +2 points.


can you help me understand why this new fashion is so popular when it comes to growing right now?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> i deleted it bcoz i realized that i was being way too facetious in my engagement.
> 
> im kind of lost when it comes to the whole "green house" argument.
> 
> ...


I was commenting on the cute dog repartee. @doublejj answered your greenhouse question better than I could have.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 30, 2019)

doublejj said:


> do you think there is no reason they build all these?...


Ofc there is a reason.

My completely retarded point was that using this method to help your young plants along is something we have been doing for centuries and is definitely not fake news.

I apologize if I came off hostile. I would like to let you know that was not my intention whatsoever. 

I am a socially retarded individual. Everyone who knows me will confirm this as the truth.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 30, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I was commenting on the cute dog repartee. @doublejj answered your greenhouse question better than I could have.


Yes he did. I was being dumb. I promise to behave from now on.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 30, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> i deleted it bcoz i realized that i was being way too facetious in my engagement.
> 
> im kind of lost when it comes to the whole "green house" argument.
> 
> ...


early harvest......before the prices drop with the outdoor harvest glut


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 30, 2019)

doublejj said:


> early harvest......before the prices drop with the outdoor harvest glut


every year.

you got that shit right for sure.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 30, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> Ofc there is a reason.
> 
> My completely retarded point was that using this method to help your young plants along is something we have been doing doing for centuries and is definitely not fake news.
> 
> ...


that's why i like you.....


----------



## doublejj (Jun 30, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> What roof you guys running? Solexx?


IDK the name but is polywoven greenhouse film made for greenhouses, from a local greenhouse company. They have huge rolls of it and will cut to any size. We've had it on a couple of the greenhouse for 5 season..


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 30, 2019)

Sweet. 5 season? Cant complain about that. The other day I tore off my temporary husky plastic sheeting and slapped some 4 year white onto the secondary gh. So much brighter in there. And wayyy COOLER. Thats what shocked me. Never had a problem with the husky, just hate how it disintegrates halfway through the season.


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 30, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I might sound like a cunt but stop trying to help people let them sort their own shit out.


naw nothing wrong with that cause yea this is how some people will fuck you over. i don't help her out anymore this was years ago she aint doing any better since then though she actually doing worse but it's cool i chuck up my dueces and let her do her own shit.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 30, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> Ok, fair enough. But, who had trout for their supper and who argued abt how to catch it on the internet?! Let's be honest here!still love you very much!


I don't eat trout - they are way too mushy for me after fresh salmon/halibut/rockfish/ling cod.

They are just fun to play with & release.
(Edit: much like some girls I have known)


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I don't eat trout - they are way too mushy for me after* fresh salmon/halibut/rockfish/ling cod.*
> 
> They are just fun to play with & release.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 30, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I don't eat trout - they are way too mushy for me after fresh salmon/halibut/rockfish/ling cod.
> 
> They are just fun to play with & release.


See. This is clearly the reason why we get along on the forums. I'm just way too mushy and fun to fuck with! 

VOILA!


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 30, 2019)

hot and humid day here literally slept all day for the most part just exhausted from work and the heat. checking the news and first thing to pop up was a storm forming.they say it might hit us in like 2 weeks but more then likely it won't idk when the last time a hurricane actually hit us directly not in my life time at least. think it was last year we were supposed to have a cat 4 or 5 hit us and everyone scared shitless and some people were boarding up there homes. the ones that needed to hit up the shelters did so and i recall one shelter i think on the big island or maybe here was in a fire area ( something caught on fire in the area ) so people had to evacuate. it's just a strange experience though tbh because people here they don't take it seriously until last minute. they don't have supplies already so they stock up last minute, business is as usual like people seem to literally give no fucks. i find it interesting though cause yea despite it likely wont hit us there is the possibility it could. 

i low key hope it hits us.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 30, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> hot and humid day here literally slept all day for the most part just exhausted from work and the heat. checking the news and first thing to pop up was a storm forming.they say it might hit us in like 2 weeks but more then likely it won't idk when the last time a hurricane actually hit us directly not in my life time at least. think it was last year we were supposed to have a cat 4 or 5 hit us and everyone scared shitless and some people were boarding up there homes. the ones that needed to hit up the shelters did so and i recall one shelter i think on the big island or maybe here was in a fire area ( something caught on fire in the area ) so people had to evacuate. it's just a strange experience though tbh because people here they don't take it seriously until last minute. they don't have supplies already so they stock up last minute, business is as usual like people seem to literally give no fucks. i find it interesting though cause yea despite it likely wont hit us there is the possibility it could.
> 
> i low key hope it hits us.


holy shit, that is terrifying...


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 30, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> holy shit, that is terrifying...


this one is kind of interesting cause it's closer to us then the ones i usually see and the current forecast tracking of the storm shows it directly in line with us. plus it's summer time, warmer waters hotter temps and all that


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 1, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I don't eat trout - they are way too mushy for me after fresh salmon/halibut/rockfish/ling cod.
> 
> They are just fun to play with & release.
> (Edit: much like some girls I have known)


I would love to fish for salmon it’s all farmed over here. Murray cod and Barramundi are my favourite Aussie fresh water fish. Spend most of my time on salt water mainly because I live near the beach.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 1, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I would love to fish for salmon it’s all farmed over here. Murray cod and Barramundi are my favourite Aussie fresh water fish. Spend most of my time on salt water mainly because I live near the beach.


Your Barramundi definitely are on my list should I ever end up in your neck of the woods - they are much like our Snook.


----------



## raratt (Jul 1, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Your Barramundi definitely are on my list should I ever end up in your neck of the woods - they are much like our Snook.
> 
> View attachment 4358438


I would head to New Zealand for their trout, those get huge!


----------



## raratt (Jul 1, 2019)

Temps are still reasonable for here, record high yesterday was 112 about 15 years ago, so it could be much worse. Peaches are starting to get ripe, need to check them this morning. Headed to my daughters to pick some blackberries this afternoon. I'm going to have to get some vanilla ice cream to have peaches and blackberries with it. Mornin all.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 1, 2019)

Fuck an A

Just got another one
 
I’ve lost count of how many now.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jul 1, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuck an A
> 
> Just got another one
> View attachment 4358488
> I’ve lost count of how many now.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 1, 2019)

raratt said:


> Temps are still reasonable for here, record high yesterday was 112 about 15 years ago, so it could be much worse. Peaches are starting to get ripe, need to check them this morning. Headed to my daughters to pick some blackberries this afternoon. I'm going to have to get some vanilla ice cream to have peaches and blackberries with it. Mornin all.


not bad, our lows are about 20 degrees more though in the morning with humidity bout 73%


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 1, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuck an A
> 
> Just got another one
> View attachment 4358488
> I’ve lost count of how many now.


nice snake, got any idea on what kind? some snakes are good to have around, like king and coachwhips....

wanna detire them, try using mothballs around the area....that what i did i at the shop, we caught 2 king snake so far.........haven't seen one around since i start used the mothballs....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 1, 2019)

Morning everyone......btw


----------



## raratt (Jul 1, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> nice snake, got any idea on what kind? some snakes are good to have around, like king and coachwhips....
> 
> wanna detire them, try using mothballs around the area....that what i did i at the shop, we caught 2 king snake so far.........haven't seen one around since i start used the mothballs....


It's a baby, see the rattles on the tail? lol.


----------



## raratt (Jul 1, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuck an A
> 
> Just got another one
> View attachment 4358488
> I’ve lost count of how many now.


I don't think I've seen one that dark. They killed one up by DeSabla that was a green color.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jul 1, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> nice snake, got any idea on what kind? some snakes are good to have around, like king and coachwhips....
> 
> wanna detire them, try using mothballs around the area....that what i did i at the shop, we caught 2 king snake so far.........haven't seen one around since i start used the mothballs....


that's a nor-cal coral type. not especially venomous but can still sometimes hurt when they bite. doggos and kitty cats are especially susceptible to those little fuckers attacks.

they are our enemies. we need to crush them, see them driven before us, and hear the lamentations of their women...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 1, 2019)

raratt said:


> I don't think I've seen one that dark. They killed one up by DeSabla that was a green color.


It was hella dark hah. Looked old to me.
It was pretty fat bro. Right after i posted that pick we got a baby rattler around 10’ away too lol.

Oh, and had a little bit of green on the underside.


----------



## raratt (Jul 1, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> It was hella dark hah. Looked old to me.
> It was pretty fat bro. Right after i posted that pick we got a baby rattler around 10’ away too lol.


Need a sawed off 20 Ga. in a holster around there.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 1, 2019)

raratt said:


> Need a sawed off 20 Ga. in a holster around there.


I have a 12ga Benelli m4. Will that work?


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jul 1, 2019)

raratt said:


> Need a sawed off 20 Ga. in a holster around there.


i fucking love guns so much.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 1, 2019)

we don't have any dogs or cats on my farm so we tend to leave the rattlers alone. I've relocated several. they hunt rodents that eat MJ plants, they are doing a job for me. Just a slithery member of the crew.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 1, 2019)

rattler huh.....nice eating btw...

12g works well

mothballs will deter them just fyi, snakes hate the smell


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 1, 2019)

raratt said:


> Need a sawed off 20 Ga. in a holster around there.


Hey dude. I’m going up to burned down P-town tomorrow. How many pots did you need? We can meet up wednesday. I gotta take Bear to the vet in Marysville he got ear infection.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 1, 2019)

doublejj said:


> we don't have any dogs or cats on my farm so we tend to leave the rattlers alone. I've relocated several. they hunt rodents that eat MJ plants, they are doing a job for me.


Yeah dude, it’s about the dogs. Someone on here mentioned vaccinations for dogs but all that stuff does is buy you more time.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jul 1, 2019)

doublejj said:


> we don't have any dogs or cats on my farm so we tend to leave the rattlers alone. I've relocated several. they hunt rodents that eat MJ plants, they are doing a job for me.


yea, its usually all good until they fucking bite your golden retriever and you have to spend $3000 to keep them alive.

snakes are probably good people, but holy fuck just stop biting my dogs.......its expensive.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 1, 2019)

in Texas, you can buy anti-snake venom kits across the counter for dog, etc......

like to keep a kit just in case i go hog hunting and for around the house


----------



## doublejj (Jul 1, 2019)

I just feel it's bad juju to kill animals I don't intend to eat.....just me getting old and soft heart'ed


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 1, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I just feel it's bad juju to kill animals I don't intend to eat.....just me getting old and soft heart'ed


I mean, I’ve always felt this. Have I always been old and soft hearted then as well? Lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 1, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I just feel it's bad juju to kill animals I don't intend to eat.....just me getting old and soft heart'ed





Metasynth said:


> I mean, I’ve always felt this. Have I always been old and soft hearted then as well? Lol


you guys are like me, if i have to then i will, if i don't they can go they're way, and i'll go mine....


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 1, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> you guys are like me, if i have to then i will, if i don't they can go they're way, and i'll go mine....


exceptin' always varmints


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 1, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> in Texas, you can buy anti-snake venom kits across the counter for dog, etc......
> 
> like to keep a kit just in case i go hog hunting and for around the house


how do they keep the antivenin fresh?

(I assume you don't mean the old-school kits with an alcohol swab, a sharp thingy and two rubber suction cups ... )


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jul 1, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> exceptin' always varmints


lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 1, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> exceptin' always varmints


especially that last one don't think they like it when i pulled out a j and asked them if they wanted some........black widows, i used to have one as pet in an aquarium for a while.....let it go back into the wild.....mequitos...screw them they can all die a horrible firey death....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 1, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> how do they keep the antivenin fresh?
> 
> (I assume you don't mean the old-school kits with an alcohol swab, a sharp thingy and two rubber suction cups ... )


fridge......then you take to you fridge till needed, they're is also an experiation date on it too....


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 1, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> especially that last one don't think they like it when i pulled out a j and asked them if they wanted some........black widows, i used to have one as pet in an aquarium for a while.....let it go back into the wild.....mequitos...screw them they can all die a horrible firey death....


 I'm told the way to deal with door evangelists is to answer it naked. 

Erect if you can, uhm, swing it.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 1, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> especially that last one don't think they like it when i pulled out a j and asked them if they wanted some........black widows, i used to have one as pet in an aquarium for a while.....let it go back into the wild.....mequitos...screw them they can all die a horrible firey death....


I think electrocution is more humane...








PS...i haven't tried it on evangelicals..


----------



## raratt (Jul 1, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Hey dude. I’m going up to burned down P-town tomorrow. How many pots did you need? We can meet up wednesday. I gotta take Bear to the vet in Marysville he got ear infection.


I have the 4, so 2 more would let me flower out the clones in them.


----------



## raratt (Jul 1, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I have a 12ga Benelli m4. Will that work?


Hard to carry around all day and accomplish something at the same time..


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 1, 2019)

doublejj said:


> PS...i haven't tried it on evangelicals..



they whimper alot, something about let me go, and why are my hand a feet duck taped together...don't ask me how i know that....


----------



## raratt (Jul 1, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> deal with door evangelists


I tell them I have a no soliciting sign, they say they aren't selling anything, so I tell them I'm not buying their religion so no they aren't.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 1, 2019)

raratt said:


> Hard to carry around all day and accomplish something at the same time..


Ok well what if mine has a sling on it? You can kind of get other stuff done at the same time, like drink beer!


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jul 1, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Ok well what if mine has a sling on it? You can kind of get other stuff done at the same time, like drink beer!
> View attachment 4358594


my dude is strapped the fck up.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 1, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> my dude is strapped the fck up.


Lol.

I usually don’t keep my guns at my house but I don’t have a house anymore. All my guns came with me when I evacuated and they are all under my bed in the 5th wheel trailer. I’m gonna have to get a new storage unit closer to me here soon so I can keep all the guns there because of the marijuanas


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 1, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Ok well what if mine has a sling on it? You can kind of get other stuff done at the same time, like drink beer!
> View attachment 4358594


nice pieace man

mines an old single shot 12g, wen i work outside keep it on the porch.......for those just in case emergencies.....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 1, 2019)

My 870 shoty sits in a dulcimer case behind the bedroom door....notice the optional sling, light and laser sight..


----------



## raratt (Jul 1, 2019)

Mine is just a bird gun, not home protection.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jul 1, 2019)

doublejj said:


> My 870 shoty sits in a dulcimer case behind the bedroom door....notice the optional sling, light and laser sight..
> View attachment 4358604
> View attachment 4358605
> 
> ...


goddamn dude.

that is some quality tech.

i am legitimately nervous and fully erect at the same time!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 1, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> Yes he did. I was being dumb. I promise to behave from now on.


I don't buy it


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Jul 1, 2019)

I had a magical afternoon, I turned a box of peaches into an 18 pack of eggs and a bowl of blackberries and a blackberry cane.




Actually I took the peaches to my daughter and she has chickens and blackberries so...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 1, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> especially that last one don't think they like it when i pulled out a j and asked them if they wanted some........black widows, i used to have one as pet in an aquarium for a while.....let it go back into the wild.....mequitos...screw them they can all die a horrible firey death....


I trap and free all spiders in my house EXCEPT black widows. I terminate those with extreme prejudice.


----------



## raratt (Jul 1, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I trap and free all spiders in my house EXCEPT black widows. I terminate those with extreme prejudice.


I kill all of them anymore. My previous kindness to them was repaid with numerous bites to my body for no apparent reason. I have scars from them.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 1, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I trap and free all spiders in my house EXCEPT black widows. I terminate those with extreme prejudice.


outside the house, be as free as you want. Inside the house......well that a whole different matter since i have grand kids sometimes that come over and animals inside......

now i do show my grand kids which kinda of spider is which, so that they know....still a little young but they are getting the hang of it...


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 1, 2019)

finished work 1 hour early well 3 hours early but stayed back and did some basic chores we would of had to do tomorrow anyways. FINALLY broke $1k for savings lmfao.. well technically i didn't break 1k yet. i have $898 right now but my boss didn't pay me for the full week last week he basically only gave me half cause he assumed i got paid so he owes me the rest and will have broken $1k. i will also be on the payroll starting this week so i can finally start filling my bank account back up and will get tax returns and medical and all that good shit. i might have to pay for medical on my taxes idk yet cause they give you 3 months before they charge you for every month you dont have medical after that i believe. so if it kicks in this month i should be fine. 

any car enthusiasts here or mechanics? still looking for car any suggestions? year/models


----------



## raratt (Jul 1, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> any suggestions


1963 split window Corvette, or a Veyron.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 1, 2019)

raratt said:


> 1963 split window Corvette, or a Veyron.


He's on a budget, so maybe a hybrid like the Porsche 918. It's greeeen.


----------



## raratt (Jul 1, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> He's on a budget, so maybe a hybrid like the Porsche 918. It's greeeen.









I heard this was previously owned by the Pink Panther.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 1, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> every year.
> 
> you got that shit right for sure.


Gotta say... if you’re a retail consumer, harvest season is time to stock up. 

(I don’t buy my weed, just for the record. )


----------



## doublejj (Jul 1, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> finished work 1 hour early well 3 hours early but stayed back and did some basic chores we would of had to do tomorrow anyways. FINALLY broke $1k for savings lmfao.. well technically i didn't break 1k yet. i have $898 right now but my boss didn't pay me for the full week last week he basically only gave me half cause he assumed i got paid so he owes me the rest and will have broken $1k. i will also be on the payroll starting this week so i can finally start filling my bank account back up and will get tax returns and medical and all that good shit. i might have to pay for medical on my taxes idk yet cause they give you 3 months before they charge you for every month you dont have medical after that i believe. so if it kicks in this month i should be fine.
> 
> any car enthusiasts here or mechanics? still looking for car any suggestions? year/models


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 1, 2019)

raratt said:


> I heard this was previously owned by the Pink Panther.


That’s my jam


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 1, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuck an A
> 
> Just got another one
> View attachment 4358488
> I’ve lost count of how many now.


So sad. 
Some very efficient rodent population control has been lost, but I totally get why you do it.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 1, 2019)

raratt said:


> I heard this was previously owned by the Pink Panther.


I love my electric trike....


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 1, 2019)

raratt said:


> I heard this was previously owned by the Pink Panther.


ooh love the color


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 1, 2019)

Ever grow a plant that’s so pretty you don’t want to prune it at all?


----------



## raratt (Jul 1, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Ever grow a plant that’s so pretty you don’t want to prune it at all?
> View attachment 4358759


My strawberry Cheesecake is that way now that it is mature, I love the colors of the leaves.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 1, 2019)

raratt said:


> My strawberry Cheesecake is that way now that it is mature, I love the colors of the leaves.View attachment 4358765


that is pretty....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 1, 2019)

doublejj said:


> that is pretty....


Love the high brix!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 1, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> So sad.
> Some very efficient rodent population control has been lost, but I totally get why you do it.


Got shitloads of gopher snakes too so we’re good.


----------



## lokie (Jul 1, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> He's on a budget, so maybe a hybrid like the Porsche 918. It's greeeen.


this one is low budget. a 59 Ford. just needs a tuneup.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 1, 2019)

lokie said:


> this one is low budget. a 59 Ford. just needs a tuneup.


all this talk about snakes and cars and guns is giving me flashbacks.....


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 1, 2019)

raratt said:


> I heard this was previously owned by the Pink Panther.


I'd drive that, looks like fun.


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 1, 2019)

raratt said:


> 1963 split window Corvette, or a Veyron.


this mfer.. XD 

yes i am in a budget. new wise im looking at the versa note and honda fit. i found a couple fits i could buy for only $7k big issue is they are manual. idk how to drive manual. i could learn and imo would be a great way to learn i would assume for future use. otherwise the CVT's used cost just as much as a new one found a couple around like $10-12k with 30k miles a new one will run about $17k i believe.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 1, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'd drive that, looks like fun.


It's a fat girl in a pink tu-tu.
Just don't let your friends see you doing it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 1, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> this mfer.. XD
> 
> yes i am in a budget. new wise im looking at the versa note and honda fit. i found a couple fits i could buy for only $7k big issue is they are manual. idk how to drive manual. i could learn and imo would be a great way to learn i would assume for future use. otherwise the CVT's used cost just as much as a new one found a couple around like $10-12k with 30k miles a new one will run about $17k i believe.


You're looking at 10-12K cars with less than 1K in the bank?
Consider insurance, fuel, maintenance, unforseeables etc...
The bottom line is going to be considerably bigger than you're anticipating I'm guessing.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 1, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It's a fat girl in a pink tu-tu.
> Just don't let your friends see you doing it.


I once had an Italian moped that would go 7mph wide open up hill.

That looks like a couple steps up.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 1, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You're looking at 10-12K cars with less than 1K in the bank?
> Consider insurance, fuel, maintenance, unforseeables etc...
> The bottom line is going to be considerably bigger than you're anticipating I'm guessing.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 1, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You're looking at 10-12K cars with less than 1K in the bank?
> Consider insurance, fuel, maintenance, unforseeables etc...
> The bottom line is going to be considerably bigger than you're anticipating I'm guessing.


I'm telling yah electric trike $600....does 20mph, no gas, no oil, no insurance, no license required. Range is only limited by the size of the battery. Plug it in and charge anywhere.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 1, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I'm telling yah electric trike $600....does 20mph, no gas, no oil, no insurance, no license required. Range is only limited by the size of the battery. Plug it in and charge anywhere.


I guess my point is he's looking at vehicles that will end up being somewhere around 150% of his current budget.

It don't make no sense Lt. Dan.


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 1, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You're looking at 10-12K cars with less than 1K in the bank?
> Consider insurance, fuel, maintenance, unforseeables etc...
> The bottom line is going to be considerably bigger than you're anticipating I'm guessing.


im looking at options not to purchase asap. i do factor in all that thus why i was asking for serious suggestions for used cars something reliable yet cheap that i could purchase sooner rather then later and fix up on my own to learn. 

i don't plan to buy until next year at the least just due to maintenance and all that i want a good cushion to fall back on. not trying to buy one with little money to none to spare


----------



## doublejj (Jul 1, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I guess my point is he's looking at vehicles that will end up being somewhere around 150% of his current budget.
> 
> It don't make no sense Lt. Dan.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 1, 2019)

One of the boys hooked me up with some deer (Samba) jerky it so good spicy and peppery just need beer


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 1, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I'm telling yah electric trike $600....does 20mph, no gas, no oil, no insurance, no license required. Range is only limited by the size of the battery. Plug it in and charge anywhere.


 $600 for 20mph? https://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/cto/d/kaneohe-2004-oldsmobile-alero-better/6913406727.html

there is those little mopeds that i would love just to fuck around with. idk what they are actually called but they look like cool little motorcycles. lots of people here fuck around with um and mod them. they might actually be motorcycles idfk.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 1, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> $600 for 20mph? https://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/cto/d/kaneohe-2004-oldsmobile-alero-better/6913406727.html
> 
> there is those little mopeds that i would love just to fuck around with. idk what they are actually called but they look like cool little motorcycles. lots of people here fuck around with um and mod them. they might actually be motorcycles idfk.


Every year they have a few events were you do endurance rides threw the bush on moped style bike. We call em posty bikes because the postman deliver mail on them
https://www.postiebikechallenge.org/


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 1, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> im looking at options not to purchase asap. i do factor in all that thus why i was asking for serious suggestions for used cars something reliable yet cheap that i could purchase sooner rather then later and fix up on my own to learn.
> 
> i don't plan to buy until next year at the least just due to maintenance and all that i want a good cushion to fall back on. not trying to buy one with little money to none to spare


Something like a 10- to 12-year-old Toyota Yaris, maybe
I'd have recommended an old VW Beetle, but they've gone from ugly ducklings to classics. Very home-wrenchable.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 1, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Something like a 10- to 12-year-old Toyota Yaris, maybe
> I'd have recommended an old VW Beetle, but they've gone from ugly ducklings to classics. Very home-wrenchable.


Corolla.....


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 1, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Every year they have a few events were you do endurance rides threw the bush on moped style bike. We call em posty bikes because the postman deliver mail on themView attachment 4358841
> https://www.postiebikechallenge.org/


https://www.belmontebikes.com/products/50cc-generation-i-maddog-scooter-icebear-pmz50-19

that is the one i was talking about. quite a few people here have those and just mod them to go faster. pretty cool imo.


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 1, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Something like a 10- to 12-year-old Toyota Yaris, maybe
> I'd have recommended an old VW Beetle, but they've gone from ugly ducklings to classics. Very home-wrenchable.


yea i was looking at a brand new yaris just for fucks.. not too bad the pricing tbh doesn't look to bad the newer ones i try look for older ones 



doublejj said:


> Corolla.....


any year you'd recommend? i heard corolla's are fucking reliable but i see some old ass ones that are in bad shape with shit load of miles but dirt cheap. there is this one old ass corolla i think it is an AE95? i thought it was the AE 85 though


----------



## raratt (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## doublejj (Jul 1, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> yea i was looking at a brand new yaris just for fucks.. not too bad the pricing tbh doesn't look to bad the newer ones i try look for older ones
> 
> 
> any year you'd recommend? i heard corolla's are fucking reliable but i see some old ass ones that are in bad shape with shit load of miles but dirt cheap. there is this one old ass corolla i think it is an AE95? i thought it was the AE 85 though


there aren't any bad years for corollas, just find the best condition car you can afford. I had a 2003 that is still running strong I just sold it toa friend


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 1, 2019)

doublejj said:


> there aren't any bad years for corollas, just find the best condition car you can afford. I had a 2003 that is still running strong I just sold it toa friend


true i was mainly speaking of the older models. im doing some research rn about depreciation and if it's worth buying used with what i'd consider a shit load of miles like 100k+


----------



## doublejj (Jul 1, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> true i was mainly speaking of the older models. im doing some research rn about depreciation and if it's worth buying used with what i'd consider a shit load of miles like 100k+


100k on a corolla is just barely broken in.....


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 1, 2019)

doublejj said:


> 100k on a corolla is just barely broken in.....


im sure i see some selling around 200k miles. im looking at the fits atm kinda scared to buy a car with 100k but im sure they are fine.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 1, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> im sure i see some selling around 200k miles. im looking at the fits atm kinda scared to buy a car with 100k but im sure they are fine.


I just got rid of a 1996 Oldsmobile with 30,000 original miles for $2000.

It would have cost more than that to ship it 5000 miles. Would have been right up your alley though, 2.4 L, easy on gas, not a dent or spot of rust, new exhaust and muffler from Rock Auto.

Keep looking. They're out there.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 2, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Corolla.....


BOOM


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 2, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I just got rid of a 1996 Oldsmobile with 30,000 original miles for $2000.
> 
> It would have cost more than that to ship it 5000 miles. Would have been right up your alley though, 2.4 L, easy on gas, not a dent or spot of rust, new exhaust and muffler from Rock Auto.
> 
> Keep looking. They're out there.


my coworker that i carpool with drives one XD that is why i linked it surprisingly they are cheap used.


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 2, 2019)

looks like the hurricane is at a cat 2 i believe. idk how bad it will be when it reaches us they always say it will hit us but then it never does now they say it will weaken but what it it strengthens? interesting to watch none the less.

https://www.khon2.com/top-stories/hurricane-barbara-strengthens-far-from-the-islands/


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 2, 2019)

Get a Toyota or a Honda, or a Lexus or Acura if you want a fancy version. 100K is nothing on any car made since 2000. Shit, most of them don't need a tune up before 100K. If you buy used, plan on changing all the fluids and filters and servicing the brakes, immediately.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 2, 2019)

I reclined my chair around 7 last night to get a quick nap in before having to do res changes. I didn't wake up until 2am. Now I'm wide fucking awake, so I just did my res changes. Not having close neighbors is nice, I was able to crank up the stereo while I worked. Smoking some vanilla kush while i wait for the pH to settle and hopefully to knock me back out for a couple hours. I'm almost never up at this time, it's fucking DARK. I can usually walk around the house at night just off ambient outdoor light, but I can't see shit right now. Working under a couple 1000W lights for the last hour probably isn't helping.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 2, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> It was a test. The question or answer I do not know.


I think he thought I'd take it and never do anything about it. I can't see him thinking I'd get into this as a hobby.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> https://www.belmontebikes.com/products/50cc-generation-i-maddog-scooter-icebear-pmz50-19
> 
> that is the one i was talking about. quite a few people here have those and just mod them to go faster. pretty cool imo.


love the name; hate the price



Lethidox said:


> im looking at *options not to purchase asap.* i do factor in all that thus why i was asking for serious suggestions for used cars something reliable yet cheap that i could purchase sooner rather then later and fix up on my own to learn.
> 
> i don't plan to buy until next year at the least just due to maintenance and all that i want a good cushion to fall back on. not trying to buy one with little money to none to spare


To the bolded: my recommendation is _don't lease_. That's expensive in ways that are not immediately obvious.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 2, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Get a Toyota or a Honda, or a Lexus or Acura if you want a fancy version. 100K is nothing on any car made since 2000. Shit, most of them don't need a tune up before 100K. If you buy used, plan on changing all the fluids and filters and servicing the brakes, immediately.


I'm with you although having had both Honda and Toyotas I'm partial to Hondas but it doesn't matter either works. Because the kids mod them there are tons of parts. You also can get low miles used engines from Japan (in Hawaii). But he's not about to listen. He should also learn to drive a stick, yesterday. They are the cheapest of used cars because few kids today have a clue how to drive them.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 2, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> my coworker that i carpool with drives one XD that is why i linked it surprisingly they are cheap used.


Is transit in Hawaii that bad?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> im sure i see some selling around 200k miles. im looking at the fits atm kinda scared to buy a car with 100k but im sure they are fine.


 I have a '13 Fit that I like a lot. I am pretty loyal to Hondas; they've treated me well. I'm getting 45-46 mpg (which informs you that you'd get pretty annoyed driving behind me.)


----------



## raratt (Jul 2, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I have a '13 Fit that I like a lot. I am pretty loyal to Hondas; they've treated me well. I'm getting 45-46 mpg (which informs you that you'd get pretty annoyed driving behind me.)


My 2010 Challenger with a 5.7 Hemi gets 24 MPG highway, and I wouldn't be behind you for long...lol.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 2, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I'm with you although having had both Honda and Toyotas I'm partial to Hondas but it doesn't matter either works. Because the kids mod them there are tons of parts. You also can get low miles used engines from Japan (in Hawaii). But he's not about to listen. He should also learn to drive a stick, yesterday. They are the cheapest of used cars because few kids today have a clue how to drive them.


I don't get how people are afraid of a clutch. Push it in, change gears, let it out. Not hard. Other than moving cars around at work a few times at the body shop, I don't think I drove a stick on the road till my late teens. It was the shops 1986 ford flatbed wrecker with custom HD manual clutch and non syncro tranny I learned on, so everything after that was cake. That clutch would try to lift me off the seat and I was pushing 250 back then. I miss driving a stick, I gotta get my truck rolling so I can bang gears again. Lol, most people can't drive stick and I want to put a 10 speed in it for more shifting fun.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 2, 2019)

Honda Fit sounds like it should have bike pedals at everyone's feet and and no motor.





Otherwise, be honest in your advertisement, just call it the Lazy, but it's efficient!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 2, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I don't get how people are afraid of a clutch. Push it in, change gears, let it out. Not hard. Other than moving cars around at work a few times at the body shop, I don't think I drove a stick on the road till my late teens. It was the shops 1986 ford flatbed wrecker with custom HD manual clutch and non syncro tranny I learned on, so everything after that was cake. That clutch would try to lift me off the seat and I was pushing 250 back then. I miss driving a stick, I gotta get my truck rolling so I can bang gears again. Lol, most people can't drive stick and I want to put a 10 speed in it for more shifting fun.


My Probe's a stick  I learned on a stick. Then again I'm older and many more cars were stick and few people didn't know how to operate them LOL.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2019)

raratt said:


> My 2010 Challenger with a 5.7 Hemi gets 24 MPG highway, and I wouldn't be behind you for long...lol.


That ain't bad. I had a sweet 3.2-liter BMW once upon a time, and I couldn't get more than 22 mpg out of that car. It had some major compensations though ... it feared no stock Mustang. The Camaro now ... (aileron-waggles hand)


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 2, 2019)

Oh yeah, I ate breakfast, now I'm packing and getting my grow situated. I'm headed to the beach for the next 3-4 days. Hope the plants make it, supposed to get into the 90s and I won't be around to open tents. I don't like leaving things running with no one here, but the AC is staying on. Fingers crossed.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 2, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Oh yeah, I ate breakfast, now I'm packing and getting my grow situated. I'm headed to the beach for the next 3-4 days. Hope the plants make it, supposed to get into the 90s and I won't be around to open tents. I don't like leaving things running with no one here, but the AC is staying on. Fingers crossed.


Have fun, sending good thoughts to your AC ;D

My kids (the ones in Santa Monica by the beach) texted me this past weekend to whine about the temps LOL I'm in the Mojave. I just chuckled and commiserated.


----------



## raratt (Jul 2, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> That ain't bad.


Variable displacement is a good thing, the power is still available with the skinny pedal though. It has the "manual" automatic also, I can shift by moving the lever to the side, even downshifts.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Have fun, sending good thoughts to your AC ;D
> 
> My kids (the ones in Santa Monica by the beach) texted me this past weekend to whine about the temps LOL I'm in the Mojave. I just chuckled and commiserated.


You spelled ACDC wrong


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Honda Fit sounds like it should have bike pedals at everyone's feet and and no motor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll have you know, Sir (faint harrumphing noise) that I have drag-raced _professionals_ in my Fit and won.

Their extra 14 wheels did them no good _whatsoever _against the War-Hamster.


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 2, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I'm with you although having had both Honda and Toyotas I'm partial to Hondas but it doesn't matter either works. Because the kids mod them there are tons of parts. You also can get low miles used engines from Japan (in Hawaii). But he's not about to listen. He should also learn to drive a stick, yesterday. They are the cheapest of used cars because few kids today have a clue how to drive them.


Hyundai’s are pretty reliable too. I have a 2011 Hyundai Tucson, 100,000 miles and no tuneup, no issues. Great warranties.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 2, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> You spelled ACDC wrong


Wasn't me, it was my keyboard.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Wasn't me, it was my keyboard.


Oh yeah throw the hardware under the bus.

@Lethidox used buses are cheap party vehicles
(protip - you can catch the slow ones)


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 2, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Oh yeah throw the hardware under the bus.
> 
> @Lethidox used buses are cheap party vehicles
> (protip - you can catch the slow ones)


----------



## raratt (Jul 2, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> My Probe's a stick


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 2, 2019)

eh i don't wanna adult today, my hangover won't allow me....ah just kidding....

howdy from balmy texas, we're supposed to expect more rain today.....like my grass needs it, looking like a forest out there sheesh

coffee is on, or shall i say been on since about 8:30 this morning

@Lethidox get yourself in endo cross motor cycle, that fucker can go anywhere, cheep on gas, great for 2 people and or 1 person with a package.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 2, 2019)

looks like i need to watch my email more often........


----------



## raratt (Jul 2, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> used buses are cheap party vehicles


----------



## doublejj (Jul 2, 2019)

curious2garden said:


>


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 2, 2019)

Lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2019)

raratt said:


>


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 2, 2019)

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 2, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


>


Hey Volvos can be sexy... red ones at least.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hey Volvos can be sexy... red ones at least.


My mental picture is of an inflamed Volvo


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 2, 2019)

i'm not going there..... nope nope nope


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 2, 2019)

lol


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 2, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hey Volvos can be sexy... red ones at least.


Yeah they can.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Yeah they can.


shame someone roont the 'spension


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 2, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Yeah they can.


We recently bought an S60 in fusion red. The red isn't nearly as eye popping as that one, but I like the colour. I haven't had many chances to drive it yet. It's really nice from the passenger seat lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> We recently bought an S60 in fusion red. The red isn't nearly as eye popping as that one, but I like the colour. I haven't had many chances to drive it yet. It's really nice from the passenger seat lol.


"To the dispensary, James."


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 2, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> "To the dispensary, James."


heck ya... I'm climbing in the back seat next time


----------



## raratt (Jul 2, 2019)

Just picked 15 pounds of peaches, I think the price goes up to $2 a pound this year. I stopped at a farm store and they wanted $5 for a basket of little peaches. I'll check the grocery store price, but they are always green.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 2, 2019)

raratt said:


> Just picked 15 pounds of peaches, I think the price goes up to $2 a pound this year. I stopped at a farm store and they wanted $5 for a basket of little peaches. I'll check the grocery store price, but they are always green.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 2, 2019)

well shit....didn't know there was gonna be a solar eclipse across south american......

watch it live here, at least for the time being...

https://13wham.com/news/nation-world/chileans-and-argentines-ready-to-gaze-at-total-solar-eclipse?fbclid=IwAR1BZ7p1SvGk5ap_NVOUFqvhwKGqtoebAhnbtJVbDuxJJa-t971Vcou_prc


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 2, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I'm with you although having had both Honda and Toyotas I'm partial to Hondas but it doesn't matter either works. Because the kids mod them there are tons of parts. You also can get low miles used engines from Japan (in Hawaii). But he's not about to listen. He should also learn to drive a stick, yesterday. They are the cheapest of used cars because few kids today have a clue how to drive them.


What parent doesn’t teach their child stick.
I think I drove my first tractor when I was 8. I will purposely buy my kids a shit box manual to learn to drive in. We also have a tractor


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 2, 2019)

curious2garden said:


>


My 2 year old loves that vid

Edit: so much it plays on repeat all day pretty much


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 2, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> My mental picture is of an inflamed Volvo


Hopefully not a "Blue" one.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 2, 2019)

The Heat Invades Us
Prisoner in My own Home
Worshiping A/C

Humidity Reigns
I submit to this Tyrant
Praying for Freedom...








*Summer Series Haiku by Tyler Durden

*


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 2, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> What parent doesn’t teach their child stick.
> I think I drove my first tractor when I was 8. I will purposely buy my kids a shit box manual to learn to drive in. We also have a tractor


I learned to drive a stick a few years ago in a lifted jeep wrangler that was way too big for me to be driving. Nothing much to it really. My parents had automatic cars when I was learning to drive. I just can't see a compelling reason to ever buy a car with a standard transmission. Drive it once in Toronto's bumper to bumper stop 'n go traffic and you're cured of that desire.


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 2, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> love the name; hate the price
> 
> 
> 
> To the bolded: my recommendation is _don't lease_. That's expensive in ways that are not immediately obvious.


i just like how they look tbh i've only seen 1 guy in my neighborhood cause i live near the college that teaches like manual labor jobs like mechanics, firefighting, construction all that. i mean they are basically motorcycles pretty much not too fast but cool to tinker with. No i am not leasing i give zero fucks about leasing cars i think it's pointless for my needs my aunties ex husband that lives next door always leases cars and so did my ex boss, the 2 always bloat about how nice there cars are but guess what you leasing um lmfao.. would be more impressed if they bought um. 



WeedFreak78 said:


> Get a Toyota or a Honda, or a Lexus or Acura if you want a fancy version. 100K is nothing on any car made since 2000. Shit, most of them don't need a tune up before 100K. If you buy used, plan on changing all the fluids and filters and servicing the brakes, immediately.


yea that is what i am planning to do tbh. Honda is acura so i am looking at that as well thus the integra's they are pretty good and easy to work on from what i've read but people like to steal um due to where the lock is at it's easy to steal unless you disconnect it. Lexus idk much about not sure how pricy fixing will cost and yes i do plan to just work on maintenance for a while not going to invest shit into the car unless it's maintenance gonna learn to do what i can on my own if i can't then i take it to a shop.



curious2garden said:


> I'm with you although having had both Honda and Toyotas I'm partial to Hondas but it doesn't matter either works. Because the kids mod them there are tons of parts. You also can get low miles used engines from Japan (in Hawaii). But he's not about to listen. He should also learn to drive a stick, yesterday. They are the cheapest of used cars because few kids today have a clue how to drive them.


i listen XD just keeping options open and Honda's is on my list already. toyota not so much given i can't find the cars i want made by toyota due to people modding them but still open to corolla's since they are reliable af. as far as stick goes no doubt imma learn it's not the fact im scared to learn just the fact i don't have a car to practice stick on. like you said most people do drive cvt here but anyone that mods for speed or wants cheaper cars will buy manuals. cvt is more expensive and heavier on the car if i am not mistaken. when i was looking at cars brand new they come in manual then i swap it to cvt but the price goes up about $1k at least same when i look at buying used the same models and lower milage but they are manual yet cost a lot less compared to the cvt. either way though im gonna have to learn cause i do eventually want a motorcycle gonna have to learn with that as well anyways. 



Laughing Grass said:


> Is transit in Hawaii that bad?


to my college by bus that i took same route and everything 54mins right now. by car the same route i took by car 19mins. if i take a longer route which is almost the same route by bus it's about 30minutes and that is cutting through waikiki and the busiest parts in Honolulu. do that twice a day you just save a hell of a lot time overall. idk about you but time is something no man can afford to waste.


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 2, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Yeah they can.


you should look up sleeper volvo's that shit crazy.. volvo's not the nicest cars but i'd fuck with them they don't look too bad compared to other cars


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> you should look up sleeper volvo's that shit crazy.. volvo's not the nicest cars but i'd fuck with them they don't look too bad compared to other cars


It was in '99 with the S80 (?) that Volvo's looks changed dramatically. Until then they were the boxiest things on the road. The new swoopy styling (most noticeable around the taillights) suddenly made the sedans some of the best-looking cars on the road. Volvo stayed with and improved that styling idiom, and the grim boxes of my early adulthood are rare on the road here.


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 2, 2019)

Happy af. Finished work early, signed papers for payroll should get paid i think next week, got a raise at work not the best raise in the world but fuck it i'll take it. tomorrow is an easy day cause apparently the AC guy finally came and needs to come back tomorrow morning to fix it. we can't make jerky due to USDA laws due to dust and all that nasty shit so tomorrow is only like a 2 hour work day for us and get paid for the full day. idk if they gonna make us do anything else. Thursday is paid day off and Friday we just making jerky so another easy day. Saturday might have to come in make dog treats extra pay for us if we come in but idk if i can go in due to lack of money in my bank account if someone can pick me up then i can go if not then maybe not idk yet. 

got rest of my money from my boss so i can finally say i broke $1k for my car savings. slowly stacking up but will get there eventually. i might actually lose money tbh. my sisters want to go to the big island for christmas. idk if my dad will even want to go anywhere this year for vacation too much financial issues going on this year to be taking a vacation. idk what they did in the big island but i think they took rocks that you are not supposed to take and if you do i think you get bad luck or something until you return the rocks. some Hawaiian stuff people take rocks all the time and ship um back. kind of like that cursed doll when you take a photo of him without asking i think his name is Jim.


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 2, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> It was in '99 with the S80 (?) that Volvo's looks changed dramatically. Until then they were the boxiest things on the road. The new swoopy styling (most noticeable around the taillights) suddenly made the sedans some of the best-looking cars on the road. Volvo stayed with and improved that styling idiom, and the grim boxes of my early adulthood are rare on the road here.


i like the hatchbacks tbh or wagons i guess is there proper names? nice af imo but only for stance. there is people that do mod wagons for speed though shit is pretty crazy


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 2, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> i like the hatchbacks tbh or wagons i guess is there proper names? nice af imo but only for stance. there is people that do mod wagons for speed though shit is pretty crazy


If you bought a scooter you could go in to work on these extra gigs,; you'd make up the money spent , earn more and earn good will from your boss


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> i like the hatchbacks tbh or wagons i guess is there proper names? nice af imo but only for stance. there is people that do mod wagons for speed though shit is pretty crazy


When I hear "stance" I think "lowered suspension". I've driven on the Big Island, and there I'd want a lot of ground clearance (and the torque to make it back up the 25-degree* grade on the Waipio Bay Road).

So to me "stance" (if you mean it the same way) is the complete victory of fashion over utility: money spent to reduce the car's performance envelope.

*average! Some bits are 45 degrees!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 2, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> Happy af. Finished work early, signed papers for payroll should get paid i think next week, got a raise at work not the best raise in the world but fuck it i'll take it. tomorrow is an easy day cause apparently the AC guy finally came and needs to come back tomorrow morning to fix it. we can't make jerky due to USDA laws due to dust and all that nasty shit so tomorrow is only like a 2 hour work day for us and get paid for the full day. idk if they gonna make us do anything else. Thursday is paid day off and Friday we just making jerky so another easy day. Saturday might have to come in make dog treats extra pay for us if we come in but idk if i can go in due to lack of money in my bank account if someone can pick me up then i can go if not then maybe not idk yet.
> 
> got rest of my money from my boss so i can finally say i broke $1k for my car savings. slowly stacking up but will get there eventually. i might actually lose money tbh. my sisters want to go to the big island for christmas. idk if my dad will even want to go anywhere this year for vacation too much financial issues going on this year to be taking a vacation. idk what they did in the big island but i think they took rocks that you are not supposed to take and if you do i think you get bad luck or something until you return the rocks. some Hawaiian stuff people take rocks all the time and ship um back. kind of like that cursed doll when you take a photo of him without asking i think his name is Jim.


Right? It's documented that Bobby found the tiki figure, gave it to Greg which messed him up. Shoot, when Alice found it she popped her back out. And that doesn't even get into the pendant that Bobby had which ended up in Jan's purse. 

There's more to it, but your Dad and Sis are in jeopardy.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 2, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> If you bought a scooter you could go in to work on these extra gigs,; you'd make up the money spent , earn more and earn good will from your boss


^^^ this and on the rare days there is bad weather take the bus or catch a ride with a friend.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 2, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> Right? It's documented that Bobby found the tiki figure, gave it to Greg which messed him up. Shoot, when Alice found it she popped her back out. And that doesn't even get into the pendant that Bobby had which ended up in Jan's purse.
> 
> There's more to it, but your Dad and Sis are in jeopardy.


----------



## lokie (Jul 2, 2019)

curious2garden said:


>


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 2, 2019)

lokie said:


>


I'm still picking hot dog outta my nose after that laugh.
PS Sorry about the TMI I was testing my holiday menu (hot dogs and baked beans)


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 2, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> If you bought a scooter you could go in to work on these extra gigs,; you'd make up the money spent , earn more and earn good will from your boss


idk if the gig is stable or what cause usually the bosses do it to cut costs and i'd imagine they do it still it doesn't take very long to do. i just went in the 1 time cause 2 of the bosses were on a business trip. company just started to make a profit last month. i imagine they got business loans they have to pay off and all that so they want to cut as much labor as possible.


----------



## thump easy (Jul 2, 2019)

This fool came over sead he needed a cold trap and i sead hear you go never tig welded ever but ill try


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 2, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> Right? It's documented that Bobby found the tiki figure, gave it to Greg which messed him up. Shoot, when Alice found it she popped her back out. And that doesn't even get into the pendant that Bobby had which ended up in Jan's purse.
> 
> There's more to it, but your Dad and Sis are in jeopardy.


https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/yp3kkg/hawaiis-cursed-lava-rocks-are-driving-national-park-staff-insane

that is the rocks im talking about idk how real said "curse" is but you go ask them how much rocks they get shipped back from tourists XD they showed in it a video once on the news and it was a lot of damn rocks. 

https://www.strangerdimensions.com/2013/03/11/the-curse-of-robert-the-doll/

that is the cursed doll i was talking about. his name is robert not jim but both seem to be around the same thing basically just revolved around rocks or a doll and asking to take photo's. that doll is pretty famous as well.


----------



## raratt (Jul 2, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I'm still picking hot dog outta my nose after that laugh.
> PS Sorry about the TMI I was testing my holiday menu (hot dogs and baked beans)


Beanieweenies.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 2, 2019)

raratt said:


> Beanieweenies.


Homemade, just the same you can't beat beanie weanies


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 2, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Homemade, just the same you can't beat beanie weanies


----------



## raratt (Jul 2, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Homemade, just the same you can't beat beanie weanies


I was never a fan, Just a thing I guess. Onions in beans gags me also, just not a combination I like. Now, with dry mustard in them...yummy. Edit: and extra bacon.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 2, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> It was in '99 with the S80 (?) that Volvo's looks changed dramatically. Until then they were the boxiest things on the road. The new swoopy styling (most noticeable around the taillights) suddenly made the sedans some of the best-looking cars on the road. Volvo stayed with and improved that styling idiom, and the grim boxes of my early adulthood are rare on the road here.


We used have a Volvo one of these it was ok nothing special


----------



## raratt (Jul 2, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> We used have a Volvo on of these ok nothing special View attachment 4359312


I ran a Volvo into a telephone pole. I didn't die.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 2, 2019)

Not dying is a bonus


----------



## Bareback (Jul 2, 2019)

I thought I set the fire alarm off in the second biggest football stadium in my state today. I'm installing a floor drain in one of the kitchens, cutting and chipping concrete, I have my ear buds in and ear muffs on, I'm listening to "thunder kiss 65 " when I realized I was hearing something strange. So I take off the muffs and sure as shit the alarm is screaming, I go outside and wait for the fire department that never showed up. The alarm got quite so I called the project manager to see if he knew what's up. At that point I was just standing outside looking stupid.....faults alarm.... alarm test... IDK, but it wasn't me. Shit like that will get me in a lot of trouble.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 2, 2019)

raratt said:


> I was never a fan, Just a thing I guess. Onions in beans gags me also, just not a combination I like. Now, with dry mustard in them...yummy. Edit: and extra bacon.


Bacon????? noooooooooooooooooooo salt pork, smh


----------



## doublejj (Jul 2, 2019)

First flowers are starting to appear in the light dep greenhouses.....


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 2, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Not dying is a bonus


That depends on how many spa corners you have to replace (with rebar), kill me now.


----------



## raratt (Jul 2, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> That depends on how many spa corners you have to replace (with rebar), kill me now.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2019)

raratt said:


>


oh man I'd love to have the use of one


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 3, 2019)

I got up early to water my garden before I was supposed to leave for the beach for a couple days, then I started looking around the property thinking about all the shit I need to get done before I start work Monday and my anxiety shot up to 11. So now I'm not going, I already unpacked the car. I'd go nuts sitting around at my buddies for 2-3 days with nothing to do and that in the back of my mind. I've realized over the last few years I'm a complete homebody and don't really have a want to go anywhere, everything I need or want is right here, and I'm accepting it. Most of my friends don't get it and rag on me about not going anywhere or doing anything, but I'm over just hang around drinking for days on end, I've done that for close to 2 decades and it's got old.


----------



## thump easy (Jul 3, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I got up early to water my garden before I was supposed to leave for the beach for a couple days, then I started looking around the property thinking about all the shit I need to get done before I start work Monday and my anxiety shot up to 11. So now I'm not going, I already unpacked the car. I'd go nuts sitting around at my buddies for 2-3 days with nothing to do and that in the back of my mind. I've realized over the last few years I'm a complete homebody and don't really have a want to go anywhere, everything I need or want is right here, and I'm accepting it. Most of my friends don't get it and rag on me about not going anywhere or doing anything, but I'm over just hang around drinking for days on end, I've done that for close to 2 decades and it's got old.


Thats one thing i didnt like about growing even after you stop you go on vacation and you get the same feeling about leaving the house thinking dam pumps might go out lights might go out fire shit in thst kinda situation doing it so long you get the same feeling but theres no plants???? Years later
Top Tracks - San Cisco: 



this song was how i feel about my flowers


----------



## raratt (Jul 3, 2019)

Off that subject but... A few years ago I started selling the peaches off my tree because I get so many. I usually list them on a Facebook yard sale site before the 4th. The cold spring has delayed them ripening a bit but I had someone asking where the listing was because they wanted to buy some again. My stupid peaches are selling themselves! I'm getting $1.75 Lb, helps with the beer budget anyway. Mornin


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 3, 2019)

I can't hear peaches without thinking about this. The internet has ruined me.


----------



## raratt (Jul 3, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can't hear peaches without thinking about this. The internet has ruined me.


I heard once you try purple you never go back.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I got up early to water my garden before I was supposed to leave for the beach for a couple days, then I started looking around the property thinking about all the shit I need to get done before I start work Monday and my anxiety shot up to 11. So now I'm not going, I already unpacked the car. I'd go nuts sitting around at my buddies for 2-3 days with nothing to do and that in the back of my mind. I've realized over the last few years I'm a complete homebody and don't really have a want to go anywhere, everything I need or want is right here, and I'm accepting it. Most of my friends don't get it and rag on me about not going anywhere or doing anything, but I'm over just hang around drinking for days on end, I've done that for close to 2 decades and it's got old.





thump easy said:


> Thats one thing i didnt like about growing even after you stop you go on vacation and you get the same feeling about leaving the house thinking dam pumps might go out lights might go out fire shit in thst kinda situation doing it so long you get the same feeling but theres no plants???? Years later
> Top Tracks - San Cisco:
> 
> 
> ...


I spent so much of my early life outside my home and spent much time in exotic locations if I never leave my home again I'd be great.


----------



## raratt (Jul 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> exotic locations


I've been to a couple of those, then there was the biggest beach in the world without water numerous times.


----------



## 420God (Jul 3, 2019)

Weeded the garden now that its starting to take off.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 3, 2019)

420God said:


> Weeded the garden now that its starting to take off.
> View attachment 4359537


See I feel better already; belongs in Beautiful


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 3, 2019)

420God said:


> Weeded the garden now that its starting to take off.
> View attachment 4359537


Your field is better manicured then my front lawn.  Do you even mow? Or do you just command the grass to only grow to a uniform 3-4"? I don't even like grass and I'm in awe.


----------



## 420God (Jul 3, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Your field is better manicured then my front lawn.  Do you even mow? Or do you just command the grass to only grow to a uniform 3-4"? I don't even like grass and I'm in awe.


The cattle keep it down, not looking forward to mowing all that when they're gone.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 3, 2019)

raratt said:


> I heard once you try purple you never go back.









He looks more like a giant butt plug


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 3, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> He looks more like a giant butt plug



kinda like thinking Oscar the grouch was just a big pieace of weed that talks........


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 3, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> kinda like thinking Oscar the grouch was just a big pieace of weed that talks........


lol I've never looked at him that way. My childhood was a lie.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 3, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> He looks more like a giant butt plug


You just ruined a childhood memory. Every time I see him now I'm going to think there's a fat eggplant swinging under there.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 3, 2019)

howdy from the steamy state of Texas.....ugh.....

been up and going since about 6:30 am getting shit done so i can have tomorrow off. Got the parents ready for they vacay, think they're going flat track bike racing, cause i help load up the tool boxes and the the bikes. Rode one yesterday and let it breath just a bit...that was fun.

Sheesh still can't believe my dad is 75yrs old, and goes flat track racing.......well at least he's having fun while he can.....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 3, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I've never looked at him that way. My childhood was a lie.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 3, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> He looks more like a giant butt plug


 With his championing fries&shakes, he'll work like one too


----------



## 420God (Jul 3, 2019)

Just finished cutting firewood for this weekend. Hopefully its enough, it's hot as hell outside.


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 3, 2019)

went to the pet store after work stock up on fish food and bought my dog a toy as well as nail clippers. had to dip into the car funds but it's okay. seen some stuff i wanted to buy but was like fuck that better get out of here before i spend all my money. my dog is happy so i am happy. 

Off until friday idk how friday is gonna turn out though cause our USDA inspector shut down operation today due to not having every individual piece of meat prepped for slicing not labeled. it's a new inspector and each one got there quirks like they want things done a specific way to make there job easier but we got to comply cause they can take our approval away. really aint a big deal we already fixed everything but he left so he cant remove the stickers. hopefully he comes early on friday cause today was the first day i seen him on the job he started last week though. all they do is come in inspect that we are following the rules with sanitation and all that and leave. think my dad is gonna bbq and smoke some meat tomorrow early in the morning. 

i THINK i finally got that bullshit car tuning/modding out of my system focusing on the long term things now like schooling to make more money at a sooner date instead of working in this field making $15 an hour. also was thinking to myself since i eventually want to be a dad/ have a family i can't be wasting money on stupid things like that and i can't be having my kids in a car like that. not saying imma have kids by next year but i don't plan to buy a new car any time soon after i get this one.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 3, 2019)

For the last couple hours I've been moving more shit around the yard, trying to consolidate parts, and piling up scrap in 90F+ heat. I'm completely soaked with sweat, after only a minute it's running down my forehead into my eyes. I needed a sweatband so I tied an old tube sock around my head. I haven't noticed any personality changes, or cravings for box wine,..... Yet. I've noticed I lost a bunch of weight over the last few weeks with all this crap I've been trying to get done, I'm needing a belt with pants I didn't only last month. Just in long enough to rehydrate, cool off and do a couple dabs, then back at it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 3, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> For the last couple hours I've been moving more shit around the yard, trying to consolidate parts, and piling up scrap in 90F+ heat. I'm completely soaked with sweat, after only a minute it's running down my forehead into my eyes. I needed a sweatband so I tied an old tube sock around my head. I haven't noticed any personality changes, or cravings for box wine,..... Yet. I've noticed I lost a bunch of weight over the last few weeks with all this crap I've been trying to get done, I'm needing a belt with pants I didn't only last month. Just in long enough to rehydrate, cool off and do a couple dabs, then back at it.


Pace yourself


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 3, 2019)

Owner of the company just dropped by & handed out unexpected bonuses.
I accomplished getting a 5K check just moments ago.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 3, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> went to the pet store after work stock up on fish food and bought my dog a toy as well as nail clippers. had to dip into the car funds but it's okay. seen some stuff i wanted to buy but was like fuck that better get out of here before i spend all my money. my dog is happy so i am happy.
> 
> Off until friday idk how friday is gonna turn out though cause our USDA inspector shut down operation today due to not having every individual piece of meat prepped for slicing not labeled. it's a new inspector and each one got there quirks like they want things done a specific way to make there job easier but we got to comply cause they can take our approval away. really aint a big deal we already fixed everything but he left so he cant remove the stickers. hopefully he comes early on friday cause today was the first day i seen him on the job he started last week though. all they do is come in inspect that we are following the rules with sanitation and all that and leave. think my dad is gonna bbq and smoke some meat tomorrow early in the morning.
> 
> i THINK i finally got that bullshit car tuning/modding out of my system focusing on the long term things now like schooling to make more money at a sooner date instead of working in this field making $15 an hour. also was thinking to myself since i eventually want to be a dad/ have a family i can't be wasting money on stupid things like that and i can't be having my kids in a car like that. not saying imma have kids by next year but i don't plan to buy a new car any time soon after i get this one.


Why can't you drive your kids around in a cool modded car? My parents had a 1970 Vista Cruiser wagon with a built 455 that was lowered in the front with air shocks in the rear to jack it up, the style back then, and had rally wheels from a 442 on it. I was only 3 and I'll never forget when my father would open it up on a big straight, and as a kid I literally had my breath taken away for a moment as I was pushed into the seat from the torque. You're not gonna do that in a stock 2008 toyota corolla.

Mid size, 4 door toyota or Honda. Lower it no more then 2 inches, get some nice 17/18"rims, put a exhaust on it if you want a rumble, don't do an intake they almost never add power in modern cars, tint the windows. Enjoy your clean, custom, dependable car.


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 3, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Why can't you drive your kids around in a cool modded car? My parents had a 1970 Vista Cruiser wagon with a built 455 that was lowered in the front with air shocks in the rear to jack it up, the style back then, and had rally wheels from a 442 on it. I was only 3 and I'll never forget when my father would open it up on a big straight, and as a kid I literally had my breath taken away for a moment as I was pushed into the seat from the torque. You're not gonna do that in a stock 2008 toyota corolla.
> 
> Mid size, 4 door toyota or Honda. Lower it no more then 2 inches, get some nice 17/18"rims, put a exhaust on it if you want a rumble, don't do an intake they almost never add power in modern cars, tint the windows. Enjoy your clean, custom, dependable car.


i could but i just think it's a waste of money now imo. better off saving for a house or apartment, spending money on kids college/education and raising them like food, diapers, etc.. and spending money and time with the family taking trips enjoying myself instead of on a car. that is the brighter picture for me long term.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 3, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> i could but i just think it's a waste of money now imo. better off saving for a house or apartment, spending money on kids college/education and raising them like food, diapers, etc.. and spending money and time with the family taking trips enjoying myself instead of on a car. that is the brighter picture for me long term.


Got any names picked out? If I wasn't Sicilian, I'd like Lucas for a boy's name. But I am so idk I'd probably pick Vito. Rose and Angelina are good girl's names.


----------



## raratt (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## thump easy (Jul 3, 2019)

I ow this favor it 106 and after work trying to finish this piece cold trap is much cold with stainless steel and dry ice bucket at base with dry ice and top with dry ice long travling time.. I should have droped a bunch of scrap along the inside walls but its just to dam hot..  
Not finished yet. I thought it be fun but it really hot in this garge.. And welding i got sun burnt in my garage just from welding  hot and crazzy


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 3, 2019)

Nothing like welder burn it sneaks up on you


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 3, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Nothing like welder burn it sneaks up on you


Especially elevated or overhead.
I've burned my neck (Bad!) more times than I'd like to admit (or suffer through again).


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jul 3, 2019)

Drove from Chicago to Indiana trying to get fireworks. The place was packed had to squeeze through isles got 2 for ones but i was like a kid in a candy store! I ended spending 180 dollars worth of fireworks. On the way back I was smoking like a chimney and stopped to get gas. But was so stoned I confused the disel pump wich was green with the red wich was regular. Pumped like 9 dollars worth before I noticed. Do u guys think it will mes up my car and shit?


----------



## jungle666 (Jul 3, 2019)

Does the car run on petrol or diesel


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 3, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Drove from Chicago to Indiana trying to get fireworks. The place was packed had to squeeze through isles got 2 for ones but i was like a kid in a candy store! I ended spending 180 dollars worth of fireworks. On the way back I was smoking like a chimney and stopped to get gas. But was so stoned I confused the disel pump wich was green with the red wich was regular. Pumped like 9 dollars worth before I noticed. Do u guys think it will mes up my car and shit?


Now _that's_ stoned.

I'd be siphoning that shit out if it were my truck unless people were shooting at me or something.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 3, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Drove from Chicago to Indiana trying to get fireworks. The place was packed had to squeeze through isles got 2 for ones but i was like a kid in a candy store! I ended spending 180 dollars worth of fireworks. On the way back I was smoking like a chimney and stopped to get gas. But was so stoned I confused the disel pump wich was green with the red wich was regular. Pumped like 9 dollars worth before I noticed. Do u guys think it will mes up my car and shit?


Unless you can do it yourself, gonna cost between $500-grand. Tow it to where ever. Drain the fuel and lines, clean jets and injectors. The car should have quit running so maybe you didn't put that much in.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 3, 2019)

Nothing to report, just wanted to say hi. Hi. That is all...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 3, 2019)

jungle666 said:


> Does the car run on petrol or diesel


USA, red pump = petrol (we call it gasoline)


----------



## raratt (Jul 3, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Nothing to report, just wanted to say hi. Hi. That is all...


High


----------



## jungle666 (Jul 3, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> USA, red pump = petrol (we call it gasoline)


Probably best to drain it , if it was a diesel it would be ok


----------



## thump easy (Jul 4, 2019)

Honestly I Dont know how to tig weld i been on you tube for days blew a hole in this.. I honestly thought it be a cake walk but let me tell you this is some hard ass shit.. My welds around the niple are fucken hard as fuck its ugly but i hope it holds up yes i purged it.. Hope you guys like it sits in ice water and dry ice on the top long path for a roto vap its cold trap is a fosil it takes dry ice and it gets past the glass hopefully this works for the guy so he can up grade already some people just nickle and dime situations im notlike that ill spend everthing to find out... Well almost their paper towels are for cleaning steel with acetone ow dont clean you welding helmet with acetone i fucked up my lenses it melts the plastic lense fuck me!!!


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jul 4, 2019)

So it was less than 3 galons cus its 3.29 per gallon. I put 9.12 dollars in. So question is how much did I put in it and will it make my car sick?


----------



## Venus55 (Jul 4, 2019)

I just made my first batch of canna cookies with dark choc chips and chopped macadamia nuts. Mmmm yum!! The saddest part is I can’t even taste them as I don’t do edibles


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 4, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> View attachment 4359908
> 
> I just made my first batch of canna cookies with dark choc chips and chopped macadamia nuts. Mmmm yum!! The saddest part is I can’t even taste them as I don’t do edibles


Don’t be a wimp eat 2


----------



## Venus55 (Jul 4, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Don’t be a wimp eat 2


Haha hell no!! I gave half the butter to a friend with the same recipe - he reckons he had one around 6pm and was whacked whole of the next day lol. No thanks not for me X


----------



## lokie (Jul 4, 2019)

thump easy said:


> Honestly I Dont know how to tig weld i been on you tube for days blew a hole in this.. I honestly thought it be a cake walk but let me tell you this is some hard ass shit.. My welds around the niple are fucken hard as fuck its ugly but i hope it holds up yes i purged it.. Hope you guys like it sits in ice water and dry ice on the top long path for a roto vap its cold trap is a fosil it takes dry ice and it gets past the glass hopefully this works for the guy so he can up grade already some people just nickle and dime situations im notlike that ill spend everthing to find out... Well almost theirView attachment 4359894 View attachment 4359895paper towels are for cleaning steel with acetone ow dont clean you welding helmet with acetone i fucked up my lenses it melts the plastic lense fuck me!!!


In layman's terms?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 4, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> USA, red pump = petrol (we call it gasoline)


Except for BP gas stations, at least around here. The gas nozzles are green, the diesel are black. I bitched at them a few times about how it doesn't follow industry standards and they just claim its corporate policy, so I don't give them my money anymore. At least once a month I see a car getting towed from there, and because it happens so often, I assume someone grabbed the wrong handle.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Why can't you drive your kids around in a cool modded car? My parents had a 1970 Vista Cruiser wagon with a built 455 that was lowered in the front with air shocks in the rear to jack it up, the style back then, and had rally wheels from a 442 on it. I was only 3 and I'll never forget when my father would open it up on a big straight, and as a kid I literally had my breath taken away for a moment as I was pushed into the seat from the torque. You're not gonna do that in a stock 2008 toyota corolla.
> 
> Mid size, 4 door toyota or Honda. Lower it no more then 2 inches, get some nice 17/18"rims, put a exhaust on it if you want a rumble, don't do an intake they almost never add power in modern cars, tint the windows. Enjoy your clean, custom, dependable car.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 4, 2019)

Here it's impossible to put diesel in a regular gas car. The diesel nozzle is a lot bigger than the regular gas tank opening That has saved me from putting the wrong gas in at least once.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 4, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> So it was less than 3 galons cus its 3.29 per gallon. I put 9.12 dollars in. So question is how much did I put in it and will it make my car sick?


do not start up or drive, period


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 4, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Except for BP gas stations, at least around here. The gas nozzles are green, the diesel are black. I bitched at them a few times about how it doesn't follow industry standards and they just claim its corporate policy, so I don't give them my money anymore. At least once a month I see a car getting towed from there, and because it happens so often, I assume someone grabbed the wrong handle.


Whoa, I didn't know that!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 4, 2019)

lol, @thump easy when I first saw that, I thought it was a high tech mortar firing apparatus


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> lol, @thump easy when I first saw that, I thought it was a high tech mortar firing apparatus


I figured it was a rocket launcher.


----------



## ANC (Jul 4, 2019)

Although I have worked for myself in many guises, I have today for the first time registered a company and applied for a business account.
I have to jump through hoops to get that import licence, but I don't care I have more time than they in my day. I hope to be in production any day now.

Actually doing things the formal ways will allow me to get needed gear like PAR meters etc and write them off against my tax. I intend getting this show on the road without making a cent's worth of debt.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 4, 2019)

A gasoline powered car won't run on diesel, it just won't burn. The gas and diesel will separate in the tank and once the pump starts sucking diesel the car will stall, then you will need to flush the whole fuel system. You need to drain the tank before you start it, the FILL it with gas a few times. The car might run crappy for a few tanks as it could still pull residual diesel. And don't let the diesel sit more than a couple days in the tank, it could start deteriorating seals that weren't meant for it.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2019)

ANC said:


> Although I have worked for myself in many guises, I have today for the first time registered a company and applied for a business account.
> I have to jump through hoops to get that import licence, but I don't care I have more time than they in my day. I hope to be in production any day now.
> 
> Actually doing things the formal ways will allow me to get needed gear like PAR meters etc and write them off against my tax. I intend getting this show on the road without making a cent's worth of debt.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 4, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> A gasoline powered car won't run on diesel, it is just won't burn. The gas and diesel will separate in the tank and once the pump starts sucking diesel the car will stall, then you will need to flush the whole fuel system. You need to drain the tank before you start it, the FILL it with gas a few times. The car might run crappy for a few tanks as it could still pull residual diesel. And don't let the diesel sit more than a couple days in the tank, it could start deteriorating seals that weren't meant for it.


Shame they stopped developing the turbines. THOSE woulda run on Diesel.


----------



## ANC (Jul 4, 2019)

Fuck, no, I am off the clock now apart for some online consults that will inevitably start pinging my inbox through the evening.
I am really proud of myself for getting this far, I have been procrastinating for months.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2019)

ANC said:


> Fuck, no, I am off the clock now apart for some online consults that will inevitably start pinging my inbox through the evening.
> I am really proud of myself for getting this far, I have been procrastinating for months.


When it's your business you're never off the clock  That's what I hated about software consulting.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 4, 2019)

ANC said:


> Fuck, no, I am off the clock now apart for some online consults that will inevitably start pinging my inbox through the evening.
> I am really proud of myself for getting this far, I have been procrastinating for months.


Well by breaking your streak and actually doing something, the Secretary regrets to inform you that you've been disqualified for membership in Procrastinators International.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 4, 2019)

thump easy said:


> Honestly I Dont know how to tig weld i been on you tube for days blew a hole in this.. I honestly thought it be a cake walk but let me tell you this is some hard ass shit.. My welds around the niple are fucken hard as fuck its ugly but i hope it holds up yes i purged it.. Hope you guys like it sits in ice water and dry ice on the top long path for a roto vap its cold trap is a fosil it takes dry ice and it gets past the glass hopefully this works for the guy so he can up grade already some people just nickle and dime situations im notlike that ill spend everthing to find out... Well almost theirView attachment 4359894 View attachment 4359895paper towels are for cleaning steel with acetone ow dont clean you welding helmet with acetone i fucked up my lenses it melts the plastic lense fuck me!!!


Tig or mig?
Looks like mig to me .

Did you pressure test it ?


----------



## raratt (Jul 4, 2019)

Happy 4th everyone. I plan on cutting down my strawberry cheesecake plant today to celebrate. Burgers on the Q for dinner. For those of you who can get "real" fireworks be careful, fingers are useful.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 4, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> That depends on how many spa corners you have to replace (with rebar), kill me now.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 4, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Tig or mig?
> Looks like mig to me .
> 
> Did you pressure test it ?


I was wondering about the pressure test as well. I can arc and mig well enough, and I'd jump on a tig without issue, but I wouldn't weld that my first time, especially if it's running flammable solvents. And if it's Co2, the pressures could be in the thousands of PSI. One poor section of weld turns the whole system into a explosion hazard in both cases.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 4, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I was wondering about the pressure test as well. I can arc and mig well enough, and I'd jump on a tig without issue, but I wouldn't weld that my first time, especially if it's running flammable solvents. And if it's Co2, the pressures could be in the thousands of PSI. One poor section of weld turns the whole system into a explosion hazard in both cases.


From a quick look, there’s cold lap all around the nipple. Even if it looked perfect, I’d pressure test it. 

SS is my 2nd least favourite thing to weld .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 4, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Owner of the company just dropped by & handed out unexpected bonuses.
> I accomplished getting a 5K check just moments ago.


So about that sugar daddy thing...


----------



## thump easy (Jul 4, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Tig or mig?
> Looks like mig to me .
> 
> Did you pressure test it ?


No not yet its not done yet.. But tig its fucken hard i dont know hiw to drop dimes 1/16 tungsten


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2019)

They are initially calling it a 6.6. Lasted a long time and removed a lot of water from my pool.

https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/map/[URL]https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/map/[/URL]

Searles Valley is about 8.7 km from me.


----------



## thump easy (Jul 4, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I was wondering about the pressure test as well. I can arc and mig well enough, and I'd jump on a tig without issue, but I wouldn't weld that my first time, especially if it's running flammable solvents. And if it's Co2, the pressures could be in the thousands of PSI. One poor section of weld turns the whole system into a explosion hazard in both cases.


No he doesnt run the roto vap under negetive pressure you dam right about that i did argon purge but its ugly but i welded like a shit load its not going under pressure he has an old as roto vap with dry ice first trap will catch the majority this is a secondary so it foest get passed this.. No welch atached


----------



## thump easy (Jul 4, 2019)

It just shook earth quick just a few moments ago but ill show the ugly atach ment


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 4, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> They are initially calling it a 6.6. Lasted a long time and removed a lot of water from my pool.
> 
> https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/map/https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/map/
> 
> Searles Valley is about 8.7 km from me.


Doesn't it scare you living that close to an earthquake zone?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 4, 2019)

thump easy said:


> It just shook earth quick just a few moments ago but ill show the ugly atach ment


I felt it all the way in the Santa Monica mountains. Little swaying side to side action


----------



## thump easy (Jul 4, 2019)

Lolz i nevor sead i could fly gota crawl first baby stepsm


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 4, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Got any names picked out? If I wasn't Sicilian, I'd like Lucas for a boy's name. But I am so idk I'd probably pick Vito. Rose and Angelina are good girl's names.


lmfao this is just speaking about like "where do you see yourself in 5/10years" not saying imma have kids but i do want kids and to settle down i aint in a rush but i aint getting any younger either but i am still fairly young to rush into it. im just saying cause it's not like imma buy another car or looking at buying another car in those 5-10 years. i personally am not ready for that kind of responsibility yet think i got to focus more on just adulting for now. plus who knows maybe i date a girl who doesn't want kids at all which im okay with as well or maybe me or her can't concieve due to w.e. reasons.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Doesn't it scare you living that close to an earthquake zone?


LOL, no it's the devil I know. I was born and raised in an earthquake zone. I lost my chimney in the Landers/Big Bear quake and this didn't do any damage I can see, except losing many gallons of water as it left my pool. It seemed to be all wave and no shear force.



Metasynth said:


> I felt it all the way in the Santa Monica mountains. Little swaying side to side action


Good, I immediately worried about you guys down there. Glad it was closer to me, we have fewer older taller buildings than you guys.


----------



## thump easy (Jul 4, 2019)

I get my baby steps from this guy lolz




listen to it to the end i was laughn so hard


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 4, 2019)

Happy 4th of July everyone. 

woke my ass up early took a nice hot shower, got my dads plants all out of my tent and set the net up just to see what it will look like. get to start my first scrog soon. we smoking some meat/bbqing. got some hotdogs to cook, ribs, brisket, probably chicken, steak, etc.. my asshole gonna get destroyed tonight


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 4, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL, no it's the devil I know. I was born and raised in an earthquake zone. I lost my chimney in the Landers/Big Bear quake and this didn't do any damage I can see, except losing many gallons of water as it left my pool. It seemed to be all wave and no shear force.
> 
> 
> Good, I immediately worried about you guys down there. Glad it was closer to me, we have fewer older taller buildings than you guys.


Crazy, I'd be shitting bricks as soon as things started moving. I was in Mexico when they had their big earthquake in 2017. We were nowhere near the epicenter thankfully but getting out of there afterwards was almost impossible.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 4, 2019)

So it's hot and juicy as fuck here, storm warnings for later and popcorn cell rain showers all over the radar.


At my daughter's clearing underneath the tractor mower deck and mixing some gas/oil for 2 cycle engines here.

And I used to think I was a good worker until I looked out the door and saw my daughter's neighbor.

 
He climbed up the tree with a chainsaw and a safety harness, started to trim and then the rain starts really coming down.

 
Does he come down?

Fuck no, his wife is ran his safety line on the ground and he stayed right up there for 45 minutes and finished everything he wanted to do. Slowly and safely, avoiding the multiple utility lines, just like he does at work.

Rain stopped after 10 minutes, he's soaked, but he hung the fuck in there.

He currently works for the same company I retired from, I'm proud to say.


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 4, 2019)

damn son. ya'll got shit like this in your state or what? " https://www.khon2.com/news/local-news/29-headstones-vandalized-at-kawaiahaoo-church-overnight/

looks like someone had to cut some of those headstones off there base or maybe took a truck and yanked um off idfk. weird too because these things kinda happen at least once a year for a while now. last time i think someone stole peoples remains and then before that someone stole the entire headstones


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 4, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> damn son. ya'll got shit like this in your state or what? " https://www.khon2.com/news/local-news/29-headstones-vandalized-at-kawaiahaoo-church-overnight/
> 
> looks like someone had to cut some of those headstones off there base or maybe took a truck and yanked um off idfk. weird too because these things kinda happen at least once a year for a while now. last time i think someone stole peoples remains and then before that someone stole the entire headstones


Sounds like we need a Hawai'i equivalent to the Florida Man thread.

But a search only turned up a road-raging toolbag who wore blackface to court.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Lethidox (Jul 4, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Sounds like we need a Hawai'i equivalent to the Florida Man thread.
> 
> But a search only turned up a road-raging toolbag who wore blackface to court.


lmfao yea i seen that. i think that guy actually stabbed the people right by my old work place there was a long ass wait cause the streets were backed up from police. something about him stabbing i think 1-2 people cause they started to attack him so he was using self defence idfk. there is one too where this guy was speeding in the same area and opened fire at a stop light one person got hit but she didn't die. 

there was one story i read yesterday someone just lit a car on fire for no reason. lots of hit and runs here in Oahu too. everytime i go to home depot by my house always got that 1 idiot who tries to reverse into a stall then hits the car next to them and gives no fucks and they just drive off.


----------



## lokie (Jul 4, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> lmfao this is just speaking about like "where do you see yourself in 5/10years" not saying imma have kids but i do want kids and to settle down i aint in a rush but i aint getting any younger either but i am still fairly young to rush into it. im just saying cause it's not like imma buy another car or looking at buying another car in those 5-10 years. i personally am not ready for that kind of responsibility yet think i got to focus more on just adulting for now. plus who knows maybe i date a girl who doesn't want kids at all which im okay with as well or maybe me or her can't concieve due to w.e. reasons.


You should go hunting.

Ill bet they have wild cougars in Honolulu.


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 4, 2019)

lokie said:


> You should go hunting.
> 
> Ill bet they have wild cougars in Honolulu.


oh no.. cougars and gay guys no beuno. i have bad experience with both i aint gay but this one guy asked to suck my dick when i was 17 i ran back into my work place just incase he tried to make me suck his dick XD. cougars idk the ones i encountered and hit on me they seemed like they tweaking on something. 

everytime i think of cougar now i think of my cunt ass coworker she the closest thing to a cougar i see/deal with daily but she aint got that mula she prolly take the dick and gonna end up having heart attack cause she never got it in so long


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 4, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> oh no.. cougars and *gay guys no beuno*. i have bad experience with both i aint gay but this one guy asked to suck my dick when i was 17 i ran back into my work place just incase he tried to make me suck his dick XD. cougars idk the ones i encountered and hit on me they seemed like they tweaking on something.
> 
> everytime i think of cougar now i think of my cunt ass coworker she the closest thing to a cougar i see/deal with daily but she aint got that mula she prolly take the dick and gonna end up having heart attack cause she never got it in so long


----------



## raratt (Jul 4, 2019)

Pan is 16 X 16 inches and they are stacked 6" deep. Don't look at the pic if you are anal retentive about trimming all the leaves off, I don't mind having a few small ones on there. The lights shut off in my grow room where I am planning on drying them before I finished trimming so they can hang out in the house for the evening. I figure there's about a pound, or possibly 6 ounces, I'll find out in about a week. Scraped the resin off my scissors onto a leaf so I can fire that up this evening.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Been out all day trying to get the last of the crap in front of my garage dealt with, I'm at a point IDK what to do with most of what's left. I should probably toss it all in the scrap pile, but I won't. Then around 230 I got overtaken by an afternoon weed nap that came out of nowhere and held me captive for an hour and a half. I thought waking and baking in the morning was a total motivation killer, doing it at this point in the afternoon is multiple times worse. I gotta muster up enough energy to at least wheel my torch cart back into the garage incase it rains.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Crazy, I'd be shitting bricks as soon as things started moving. I was in Mexico when they had their big earthquake in 2017. We were nowhere near the epicenter thankfully but getting out of there afterwards was almost impossible.


We native Californios consider earthquakes as E
tickets. Back in the day E tickets were the best rides at Disneyland


----------



## lokie (Jul 4, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Been out all day trying to get the last of the crap in front of my garage dealt with, I'm at a point IDK what to do with most of what's left. I should probably toss it all in the scrap pile, but I won't. Then around 230 I got overtaken by an afternoon weed nap that came out of nowhere and held me captive for an hour and a half. I thought waking and baking in the morning was a total motivation killer, doing it at this point in the afternoon is multiple times worse. I gotta muster up enough energy to at least wheel my torch cart back into the garage incase it rains.


Weed nap?













Some consider that a tolerance break.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 4, 2019)

raratt said:


> Pan is 16 X 16 inches and they are stacked 6" deep. Don't look at the pic if you are anal retentive about trimming all the leaves off, I don't mind having a few small ones on there. The lights shut off in my grow room where I am planning on drying them before I finished trimming so they can hang out in the house for the evening. I figure there's about a pound, or possibly 6 ounces, I'll find out in about a week. Scraped the resin off my scissors onto a leaf so I can fire that up this evening.View attachment 4360183


Very very nice! Looks absolutely delicious.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 4, 2019)

Did some sketches . It’s gonna be for a 36”x48 inch canvas frame. 
 
Have fun at the fireworks tonight.


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 4, 2019)

cannabineer said:


>


bruh that was when i worked graveyard shift i was outside waiting for my mom to pick me up and weird ass guy walking around like he tweaking.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 4, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> From a quick look, there’s cold lap all around the nipple. Even if it looked perfect, I’d pressure test it.
> SS is my 2nd least favorite thing to weld .


I've machined/fab'd & welded literally hundreds of H/P cylinders from scratch (Mostly Arc), my mantra is grind & clean all starts & stops + I test 100% of them. 
Period, no exceptions.



Laughing Grass said:


> So about that sugar daddy thing...







Laughing Grass said:


> Doesn't it scare you living that close to an earthquake zone?


I live in the ring of fire - and BTW have been to the top of Pavlof and Shishaldin Volcanos (top of map).
Not the smartest thing I've done but the view was spectacular!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 4, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've machined/fab'd & welded literally hundreds of H/P cylinders from scratch (Mostly Arc), my mantra is grind & clean all starts & stops + I test 100% of them.
> Period, no exceptions.
> 
> 
> ...


See any Russian planes from those volcanoes?
(They were probably just optical Ilyushins)


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 4, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> Haha hell no!! I gave half the butter to a friend with the same recipe - he reckons he had one around 6pm and was whacked whole of the next day lol. No thanks not for me X


I had some of lucky’s canna caps. I thought they were awesome my mate said he felt nauseous and dizzy it was hilarious. He was like this why I stopped doing edibles


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've machined/fab'd & welded literally hundreds of H/P cylinders from scratch (Mostly Arc), my mantra is grind & clean all starts & stops + I test 100% of them.
> Period, no exceptions.
> 
> 
> ...


see Australia well away from any dangerous shit lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 4, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I had some of lucky’s canna caps. I thought they were awesome my mate said he felt nauseous and dizzy it was hilarious. He was like this why I stopped doing edibles
> 
> see Australia well away from any dangerous shit lol


Yeah, you guys opted for venomous plants, bugs and critters every place you turn instead of scary geology


----------



## Venus55 (Jul 4, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I had some of lucky’s canna caps. I thought they were awesome my mate said he felt nauseous and dizzy it was hilarious. He was like this why I stopped doing edibles
> 
> see Australia well away from any dangerous shit lol


How about yourself? Do u do edibles? Happy to send you some if you’re interested lol.


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 4, 2019)

OOO fuck i think i just found a car. cheaper side, 4dr, imo looks nice, moddable without looking like trash. 

Cadi baby.. got a few old ones for sale for a decent price with fairly low miles as well. will be saving up for that i guess. any of yall got any experience with old cadi's? reliability and all that shit


----------



## jungle666 (Jul 4, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> How about yourself? Do u do edibles? Happy to send you some if you’re interested lol.


I make cookies with all my leaves,have one sometimes two at night sleep well and wake up fresh as


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 4, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> OOO fuck i think i just found a car. cheaper side, 4dr, imo looks nice, moddable without looking like trash.
> 
> Cadi baby.. got a few old ones for sale for a decent price with fairly low miles as well. will be saving up for that i guess. any of yall got any experience with old cadi's? reliability and all that shit


The abbreviation for Cadillac is GPM.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 4, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> OOO fuck i think i just found a car. cheaper side, 4dr, imo looks nice, moddable without looking like trash.
> 
> Cadi baby.. got a few old ones for sale for a decent price with fairly low miles as well. will be saving up for that i guess. any of yall got any experience with old cadi's? reliability and all that shit


Well, kiss the future kids goodbye


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 4, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> OOO fuck i think i just found a car. cheaper side, 4dr, imo looks nice, moddable without looking like trash.
> 
> Cadi baby.. got a few old ones for sale for a decent price with fairly low miles as well. will be saving up for that i guess. any of yall got any experience with old cadi's? reliability and all that shit


I had a '90 Sedan de Ville that I bought in '01 for $2000. It needed $2500 of work pretty much right away and another $1000 a few months later right before it got stolen. Oh and about 14 mpg. Would not recommend.


----------



## lokie (Jul 4, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> OOO fuck i think i just found a car. cheaper side, 4dr, imo looks nice, moddable without looking like trash.
> 
> Cadi baby.. got a few old ones for sale for a decent price with fairly low miles as well. will be saving up for that i guess. any of yall got any experience with old cadi's? reliability and all that shit


That thought is working against logic.

A high maintenance car new is still a high maintenance car used.


----------



## raratt (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Lethidox (Jul 4, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Well, kiss the future kids goodbye


why u say that O.O" do they cost a lot to maintain or something?


----------



## Venus55 (Jul 4, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, you guys opted for venomous plants, bugs and critters every place you turn instead of scary geology


We have the deadliest snake but seems apart from the Sydney Funnelweb you guys host the most venomous spiders!


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 4, 2019)

lokie said:


> That thought is working against logic.
> 
> A high maintenance car new is still a high maintenance car used.


ahhh i didnt know that lmfao then yea fuck it not worth buying. was wondering why they are so damn cheap with so little miles compared to newer cars. not gonna lie though they are pretty nice cars for stance alone


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 4, 2019)

lokie said:


> That thought is working against logic.
> 
> A high maintenance car new is a* much higher maintenance car* used.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 4, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> why u say that O.O" do they cost a lot to maintain or something?


Especially when they're modded


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 4, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> We have the deadliest snake but seems apart from the Sydney Funnelweb you guys host the most venomous spiders!


We just have the black widow (of which you have a variant) and brown recluse, Aussieland has 10 dangerous spiders; then your fucking ants; then the various jellyfish, sea snakes, marine molluscs. Face it, Australia was invented to kill and maim people


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 4, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Especially when they're modded


ahh yea i was looking and they are weirdly cheap with like 50k miles only. luckily i read one too cause this one ad it was $1k only didn't read it though and said blown HG and it was only at 54k miles like wtf.. XD blown hg at 54k


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 4, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> We just have the black widow (of which you have a variant) and brown recluse, Aussieland has 10 dangerous spiders; then your fucking ants; then the various jellyfish, sea snakes, marine molluscs. Face it, Australia was invented to kill and maim people


Let's not forget the Mojave Green Rattlesnakes, a particularly hard crew with whom Annie has been known to hang out.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 4, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> ahh yea i was looking and they are weirdly cheap with like 50k miles only. luckily i read one too cause this one ad it was $1k only didn't read it though and said blown HG and it was only at 54k miles like wtf.. XD blown hg at 54k


I thought we were talking about children. A kid with 50 thousand miles on him ... you have to PAY the scrapper to take'm.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 4, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Let's not forget the Mojave Green Rattlesnakes, a particularly hard crew with whom Annie has been known to hang out.


I wasn't talking about snakes in general, yeah we have rattlers,cotton mouth, coral and copperheads; but Oz has a shit ton as well. It's the weaponized insects and arthropods, and then all the lethal critters that await innocent wide eyed tide pool hunting kids. Oz is a horror show I tell ya


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 4, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> How about yourself? Do u do edibles? Happy to send you some if you’re interested lol.


I’ll pm you


----------



## thump easy (Jul 4, 2019)

lokie said:


> You should go hunting.
> 
> Ill bet they have wild cougars in Honolulu.
> 
> ...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I’ll pm you


FYI PMs are not secure. You may wish to consider email.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2019)

raratt said:


>


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2019)

The new Miss Virginia is a biochemist, next stop Miss America pageant. 
https://www.boredpanda.com/miss-virginia-biochemist-science-experiment-talent-peagant-winner-camille-schrier/


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 4, 2019)

Just put 5c butter and about 80g into the crockpot to slow cook overnight. Going to make some dinner now, catch some fireworks from the rooftop and watch a flick.


----------



## Venus55 (Jul 4, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> We just have the black widow (of which you have a variant) and brown recluse, Aussieland has 10 dangerous spiders; then your fucking ants; then the various jellyfish, sea snakes, marine molluscs. Face it, Australia was invented to kill and maim people


Haha I love it!! 





We also have the densest population of lizards in the world. Not sure how that relates lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 4, 2019)

BOOM! KA-POW! POP! BANG!
Dudes out there doin' Their Thang
Please Stop Soon, morons...






*Summer series Haiku by Tyler Durden*


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 4, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=724828451253826



literally about a 3 minute walk from my house. heard what sounded like gun shots but could of just been fireworks idk nobody here really pops fireworks on the 4th anymore. idk if it's even legal to do so now days. seems like a lot of effort on the cops side though if it really is just nothing cause they are blocking about 2-3 lanes which are busy at all hours of the day. 

found some other cool news related stuff XD like some lady here scamming people out of money ( theft basically ) in a travel agent company. 31 accounts they said idk what the total amount if that she stole but 31 cases is a lot to be accused of. then i forgot about the king tides. no idea wth that is but i assume it's like high tide just with more water. think it was last year where they weren't ready for it or something and the streets flooded and fishes started coming into the streets. got videos online of it. this year they seemed to prepare though they added sand. i wouldn't say it's amazing but interesting. 

bout to eat some ribs and brisket, and ktfo for work tomorrow morning.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 4, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> The new Miss Virginia is a biochemist, next stop Miss America pageant.
> https://www.boredpanda.com/miss-virginia-biochemist-science-experiment-talent-peagant-winner-camille-schrier/


----------



## doublejj (Jul 4, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> BOOM! KA-POW! POP! BANG!
> Dudes out there doin' Their Thang
> Please Stop Soon, morons...
> 
> ...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 5, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> OOO fuck i think i just found a car. cheaper side, 4dr, imo looks nice, moddable without looking like trash.
> 
> Cadi baby.. got a few old ones for sale for a decent price with fairly low miles as well. will be saving up for that i guess. any of yall got any experience with old cadi's? reliability and all that shit


If it's older then 2008 stay the fuck away. The Northstar motors in the older models WILL blow a head gasket, they did a redesign around 2006, I think, that took care of that issue. If you blow a headgasket the motor has to come out, through the bottom of the car, to get fixed... If it even can be fixed, usually they need a full rebuild. You're looking at a few grand for just a headgasket job done right, closer to 8-9000 if it needs a basic rebuild. My father had a 99 that we kept pouring bottles of head gasket sealer just to keep it running, I would've burned the fucking thing if it was mine. I fucking love Cadillacs, but you couldn't give me one that's fwd with a Northstar motor. I had a 2009 DTS level 4+, every available option except for power window curtains. It was a nice car, but i started having issues with the HID headlamps and a JUNKYARD replacement was going to be around $800 for ONE headlight assembly. I unloaded that thing quick. If you want a caddy look for one with a LS based motor or the DI V6 and still be prepared to pay Cadillac prices for repairs.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 5, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've machined/fab'd & welded literally hundreds of H/P cylinders from scratch (Mostly Arc), my mantra is grind & clean all starts & stops + I test 100% of them.
> Period, no exceptions.
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think volcanoes would bother me as much. I've seen documentaries on the Mount St Helens eruption. At least you get lots of warning and time to evacuate before it goes off. I don't recall having any natural disasters here. My basement flooded once... it was inconvenient.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 5, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't think volcanoes would bother me as much. I've seen documentaries on the Mount St Helens eruption. At least you get lots of warning and time to evacuate before it goes off. I don't recall having any natural disasters here. My basement flooded once... it was inconvenient.


Sometimes you don't get much of a warning...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 5, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Sometimes you don't get much of a warning...


he thought he had time to finish


----------



## Oldschooldude (Jul 5, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> he thought he had time to finish


if erections last more than 3 hours contact your physician...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> BOOM! KA-POW! POP! BANG!
> Dudes out there doin' Their Thang
> Please Stop Soon, morons...
> 
> ...


Jesus I'm exhausted (to exhausted to write a haiku)

So bombardment continued until 3 am and just as I was falling asleep we got a 5.4 and the dogs were up again. I threw in the towel and drug myself downstairs. Hopefully we are done shelling the dogs until New Year's and I only have to deal with ...


----------



## ANC (Jul 5, 2019)

Jees things move fast, my company is now registered and It is also registered at the receiver of revenue for tax purposes.
Getting bank account papers and card on Monday. Then I just have the import licence itself to sort out before I can start production.

Lol, it would be funny if I end up making enough money to just buy weed.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 5, 2019)

ANC said:


> Jees things move fast, my company is now registered and It is also registered at the receiver of revenue for tax purposes.
> Getting bank account papers and card on Monday. Then I just have the import licence itself to sort out before I can start production.
> 
> Lol, it would be funny if I end up making enough money to just buy weed.


I've obviously missed prior info; what are you going to be producing?


----------



## ANC (Jul 5, 2019)

LED grow lights. Roughly based on the ones I use for my grows.
I'm targeting the pestering middle of the pack bracket, using slightly older LEDs, That will put down more light than pretty much any of the big name brands for a lot less money. People over here are still buying Mars lights, and I can't have that.

People have been following the pied piper of modified spectrum etc, as I said before I'd rather just take more light.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 5, 2019)

ANC said:


> LED grow lights. Roughly based on the ones I use for my grows.


Nice, bestwishes for success


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 5, 2019)

Been out working in the garage. The truck I was positive had a junk tranny, which I haven't moved in 5-6 weeks, started up, shifted and drove up and down the driveway completely normal. I actually lit up the tire, before you had to floor it to get it to barely move, so that's what I did.. Lol. There's a 40ft black strip on my driveway now.  I don't get it. I'm thinking it's possibly temperature related issue now and not a hard mechanical failure. That's slightly better. I think I read the tranny uses the coolant temp to determine some shifting parameters, so it doesn't overrev the motor cold, etc. and I read about a plastic piston that swells over time and will get stuck when it's cold. All my issues were when the temps were under 65, now it's 85+.Hmmmm

Then I called Back of America and got some finance charges they applied the day they got my payment waived. When they did that without question, it surprised me more than the truck running right.

So now I'm nervous, 2 good things don't usually happen that fast without nature balancing itself out. I did ask my mother to come by to cash a refund check that was issued in her name for me. Oh shit.......


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 5, 2019)

Be Careful today.


----------



## ANC (Jul 5, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Nice, bestwishes for success


At least it is only local for now so I won't be the topic of any LED thread soon I guess.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 5, 2019)

howdy everyone, hope everyone had a good 4th, me and the mrs did........

Coffee is up...nice and hot....speaking of hot it's gonna be one here today....think the dry season is upon us down here now....we'll see......

Hope any of you weren't anywhere near that earthquake in Cali yesterday and today....prayer out to ya if you were....be safe out there....


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 5, 2019)

ANC said:


> At least it is only local for now so I won't be the topic of any LED thread soon I guess.


What’s local? What country do you live in?
What would you recommend to replace DE 1000 in yield potential? Need lots of penetration.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 5, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Need lots of penetration.


That what she said..... sorry I couldn't help myself.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Jul 5, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't think volcanoes would bother me as much. I've seen documentaries on the Mount St Helens eruption. At least you get lots of warning and time to evacuate before it goes off. I don't recall having any natural disasters here. My basement flooded once... it was inconvenient.


Is it worth the risk.






https://io9.gizmodo.com/actually-it-was-not-a-surprise-when-the-pompeii-volcan-1528203959

The biggest myth of all is that the citizens of Pompeii never knew the blast was coming. They did. And many had already evacuated.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 5, 2019)

ANC said:


> At least it is only local for now so I won't be the topic of any LED thread soon I guess.


Based on the controversy those threads generate in the grow sections, that might be a good thing


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 5, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> What’s local? What country do you live in?
> What would you recommend to replace DE 1000 in yield potential? Need lots of penetration.


Guessing S. Africa...


----------



## raratt (Jul 5, 2019)

Mornin all. Trying to decide which of the things on my to do list I should accomplish today. Hanging the nugs and putting the trim on my drying rack won't take long, so that's a given. The FJ is still on jack stands waiting for me to finish the brakes, I have been able to ignore it so far but I need to suck it up and do it before we get in the 100 degree plus temps. Daytona and NHRA drags this weekend. Had my first bowl of blackberries and peaches on vanilla ice cream yesterday, it is officially summer now. I need to list my peaches and get some buyers lined up to get them out of here before they get too ripe.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> Mornin all. Trying to decide which of the things on my to do list I should accomplish today. Hanging the nugs and putting the trim on my drying rack won't take long, so that's a given. The FJ is still on jack stands waiting for me to finish the brakes, I have been able to ignore it so far but I need to suck it up and do it before we get in the 100 degree plus temps. Daytona and NHRA drags this weekend. Had my first bowl of blackberries and peaches on vanilla ice cream yesterday, it is officially summer now. I need to list my peaches and get some buyers lined up to get them out of here before they get too ripe.


there is a small reservoir and feeder creek not far from the farm that is stuffed with blackberries. Last summer i was waste deep into a blackberry bush picking berries when I happend to look down to see a big steaming pile of bear sh*t. I slowely backed out of the thicket and that's when I remembered that strawberries were on sale at Costco this week.....


----------



## raratt (Jul 5, 2019)

doublejj said:


> there is a small reservoir and feeder creek not far from the farm that is stuffed with blackberries. Last summer i was waste deep into a blackberry bush picking berries when I happend to look down to see a big steaming pile of bear sh*t. I slowely backed out of the thicket and that's when I remembered that strawberries were on sale at Costco this week.....


My daughter has thornless plants in her yard. She gave me a cane that broke off to root, I cut it into a few pieces and stuffed it into a bucket. I'm trying to figure out how I can grow them without them spreading everywhere.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 5, 2019)

doublejj said:


> there is a small reservoir and feeder creek not far from the farm that is stuffed with blackberries. Last summer i was waste deep into a blackberry bush picking berries when I happend to look down to see a big steaming pile of bear sh*t. I slowely backed out of the thicket and that's when I remembered that strawberries were on sale at Costco this week.....


sorry about that


----------



## doublejj (Jul 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> sorry about that


a mans got to know his limitations.....enjoy your berries


----------



## ANC (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 5, 2019)

Hope everyone had a safe and happy 4th, and still have both eyes and all their fingers. Gotta play weddings ceremonies and cocktail hours tonight and tomorrow. Looks like we're breaking this rain and heat spell we've had recently tomorrow, gonna get into the 70s. My bike's in the shop as I somehow fucked up the back wheel and tire, I'm gonna pick it up on Sunday and take the world's longest bike ride. After a week stuck in the house with no human contact, it'll take me a minute to calibrate my social appropriateness for this wedding. I hope no one is offended in the process...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 5, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Hope everyone had a safe and happy 4th, and still have both eyes and all their fingers. Gotta play weddings ceremonies and cocktail hours tonight and tomorrow. Looks like we're breaking this rain and heat spell we've had recently tomorrow, gonna get into the 70s. My bike's in the shop as I somehow fucked up the back wheel and tire, I'm gonna pick it up on Sunday and take the world's longest bike ride. After a week stuck in the house with no human contact, it'll take me a minute to calibrate my social appropriateness for this wedding. I hope *everyone* is offended in the process...


fify


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 5, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Hope everyone had a safe and happy 4th, and still have both eyes and all their fingers. Gotta play weddings ceremonies and cocktail hours tonight and tomorrow. Looks like we're breaking this rain and heat spell we've had recently tomorrow, gonna get into the 70s. My bike's in the shop as I somehow fucked up the back wheel and tire, I'm gonna pick it up on Sunday and take the world's longest bike ride. After a week stuck in the house with no human contact, it'll take me a minute to calibrate my social appropriateness for this wedding. I hope no one is offended in the process...


I recommend a visit to that married musician gal, sans hubby of course


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 5, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I recommend a visit to that married musician gal, sans hubby of course


Nah ask hubby if he wants to play too


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 5, 2019)

Problem is, in my experience more times than not, more than 2 participants someone begins to act like a diva and a nice raunchy sex session turns into a B movie,


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 5, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I recommend a visit to that married musician gal, sans hubby of course



Picking her up in 90 minutes


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 5, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Picking her up in 90 minutes


+ rep


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 5, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Picking her up in 90 minutes


To monitor how well your re-socialization exercise is working, try not to think of how similar she looks to Laughing Grass,


----------



## xtsho (Jul 5, 2019)

Just replaced the water inlet valve on my dishwasher. Part was only $19.50 off Amazon and took maybe 15 minutes to swap out. I guess I could have called a repairman and paid $200 but that's not how I roll. I always try and fix things myself and 95% of the time I get it done. This took me maybe 5 minutes to pull out the dishwasher and find the leak. Googled the part number and found it on Amazon. 

Here's the bad one that was leaking. I woke up to 1/2 inch of water on the kitchen floor the other morning. Probably woke up the neighbors with my cussing. Now off to pull weeds and spread bark dust around the flowers in the front yard. I have a dozen more chores on my list for today.


----------



## ANC (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 5, 2019)

ANC said:


>



That's an image I didn't need to see.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 5, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Damn, someone has to take a hit for the team, I'll bite: what's the back story to this? LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 5, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Problem is, in my experience more times than not, more than 2 participants someone begins to act like a diva and a nice raunchy sex session turns into a B movie,


Worse, it provides a pretext for someone stiffing you on a weed deal.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 5, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Damn, someone has to take a hit for the team, I'll bite: what's the back story to this? LOL


We'll crack the case yet


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 5, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Damn, someone has to take a hit for the team, I'll bite: what's the back story to this? LOL


Sometimes god only fork-splits people, and they have to finish the job themselves. Like an English Muffin...


----------



## raratt (Jul 5, 2019)

Wrong side to use one of these:


----------



## lokie (Jul 5, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Damn, someone has to take a hit for the team, I'll bite: what's the back story to this? LOL


I did not find any explanatory description for that pic, in English.

Чудики из социальных сетей < is the description listed on many of the pages where it appears. reddit also is a common link to it.


----------



## raratt (Jul 5, 2019)

lokie said:


> I did not find any explanatory description for that pic, in English.
> 
> Чудики из социальных сетей < is the description listed on many of the pages where it appears. reddit also is a common link to it.


Social Network Crankies. Whatever that means


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 5, 2019)

xtsho said:


> Just replaced the water inlet valve on my dishwasher. Part was only $19.50 off Amazon and took maybe 15 minutes to swap out. I guess I could have called a repairman and paid $200 but that's not how I roll. I always try and fix things myself and 95% of the time I get it done. This took me maybe 5 minutes to pull out the dishwasher and find the leak. Googled the part number and found it on Amazon.
> 
> Here's the bad one that was leaking. I woke up to 1/2 inch of water on the kitchen floor the other morning. Probably woke up the neighbors with my cussing. Now off to pull weeds and spread bark dust around the flowers in the front yard. I have a dozen more chores on my list for today.


It must be the season - I had to do the exact same thing last month.
Took me longer to pull out & prep dishwasher than it did to do the actual repair.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 5, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> ..nice raunchy sex session turns into a *BB* movie,


FIFY


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 5, 2019)

ANC said:


>


hmm, looked up turd splitter and turd axe but no luck...jus' sayin'


----------



## raratt (Jul 5, 2019)

Yuba County Sheriff's Office Press Release: Illegal Cannabis Cultivation – Dixon Hill Rd, Dobbins

At approximately 8:00 a.m. on 7/5/19, the YCSO Marijuana Enforcement Team (METYU) with the assistance of Yuba County Code Enforcement officers executed a search warrant in the 13000 block of Dixon Hill Rd in Dobbins. During the search, Deputies located and eradicated approximately 1,224 marijuana plants at an outdoor grow in an non-permitted temporary greenhouse structure. No suspects were located at the site during the search.

Deputies conducted an approximate one-month long investigation of the site which investigators first became aware of following a fire at a related grow in Forbestown in May, 2019. The Dixon Hill Rd grow location was then confirmed by overflights of the area.





Ruined these peoples day.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> We'll crack the case yet


the guy in the photo is this guy https://www.youtube.com/user/SuperDirtyMonk/


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 5, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> the guy in the photo is this guy https://www.youtube.com/user/SuperDirtyMonk/


Excellent sleuthing


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 5, 2019)

Picked up a Pyrex Flameware glass coffee perc (all parts, no chips) (just like Mom had back in the day), Forschner boning knife, Spade pewter pepper mill, and a Victorinox Pro 10" chef knife all for $6 at the VOA so not a bad day scrounging for deals.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Picked up a Pyrex Flameware glass coffee perc (all parts, no chips) (just like Mom had back in the day), Forschner boning knife, Spade pewter pepper mill, and a Victorinox Pro 10" chef knife all for $6 at the VOA so not a bad day scrounging for deals.


I love my forschner boning knife. I've been considering adding an 8" Chef to my kit. Good deals.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 5, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> hmm, looked up turd splitter and turd axe but no luck...jus' sayin'


try ass axe or crotch hatchet


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I love my forschner boning knife. I've been considering adding an 8" Chef to my kit. Good deals.


Yeah, I thought so, the boning knife has a wood handle so older and neither had been ground or scratched up. Usually can't find quality knives at the VOA or Goodwill. I need to get a metal trivet/spacer to use the perc on an electric stove. Rare to find these complete and intact.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 5, 2019)

Truck title came today. 

We had a party 15 yrs. ago when I paid off the house.

Probably just sit on the tailgate and have a beer for this one.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 5, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Sometimes god only fork-splits people, and they have to finish the job themselves. Like an English Muffin...


Every time I read this, I wonder what sort of obscure sex act is named an English Muffin.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 5, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4360630
> 
> Truck title came today.
> 
> ...


" a beer"


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 5, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> If it's older then 2008 stay the fuck away. The Northstar motors in the older models WILL blow a head gasket, they did a redesign around 2006, I think, that took care of that issue. If you blow a headgasket the motor has to come out, through the bottom of the car, to get fixed... If it even can be fixed, usually they need a full rebuild. You're looking at a few grand for just a headgasket job done right, closer to 8-9000 if it needs a basic rebuild. My father had a 99 that we kept pouring bottles of head gasket sealer just to keep it running, I would've burned the fucking thing if it was mine. I fucking love Cadillacs, but you couldn't give me one that's fwd with a Northstar motor. I had a 2009 DTS level 4+, every available option except for power window curtains. It was a nice car, but i started having issues with the HID headlamps and a JUNKYARD replacement was going to be around $800 for ONE headlight assembly. I unloaded that thing quick. If you want a caddy look for one with a LS based motor or the DI V6 and still be prepared to pay Cadillac prices for repairs.


yea i was reading about the northstar people were posting "NOT NORTHSTAR" then i read on like car shows how some people will convert the motors cause it was northstar and how people frown upon that cause they are not greatful for what the car had in it originally i guess this is mostly for people that claim "stock" at car shows. i was just looking at it for fun remembered about that brand as i usually dont looking into caddy's in general but i seen how cheap and low mileage they were so i got excited until i started to do a little more research. likely gonna stay away from it on this website i looked up says it was #3 in cost of maintenance in a 10 year span off the lot i suppose.


----------



## raratt (Jul 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Every time I read this, I wonder what sort of obscure sex act is named an English Muffin.


You start with an English Tart...


----------



## raratt (Jul 5, 2019)

All it takes is a bit of warm weather. I have about 15 pounds at the moment.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> " a beer"


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> You start with an English Tart...


A clean one or ...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> A clean one or ...


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 5, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4360662


ah yes, back in the olden days, the saying was life was good when the fridge was full of green bottles.


----------



## raratt (Jul 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> A clean one or ...


 If she's willing to do the English Muffin ya might wanna wrap it.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 5, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> ah yes, back in the olden days, the saying was life was good when the fridge was full of green bottles.


And don't forget the one with the blonde on the bottle.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> And don't forget the one with the blonde on the bottle.
> View attachment 4360703


Be careful to only burn the note and not the truck!


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> My daughter has thornless plants in her yard. She gave me a cane that broke off to root, I cut it into a few pieces and stuffed it into a bucket. I'm trying to figure out how I can grow them without them spreading everywhere.


Try container gardening with them. It’s what I did for a couple years, just became a pain because I’d have to still bury them for our winters. Many times I’d lose plants because of the root ball freezing.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> Yuba County Sheriff's Office Press Release: Illegal Cannabis Cultivation – Dixon Hill Rd, Dobbins
> 
> At approximately 8:00 a.m. on 7/5/19, the YCSO Marijuana Enforcement Team (METYU) with the assistance of Yuba County Code Enforcement officers executed a search warrant in the 13000 block of Dixon Hill Rd in Dobbins. During the search, Deputies located and eradicated approximately 1,224 marijuana plants at an outdoor grow in an non-permitted temporary greenhouse structure. No suspects were located at the site during the search.
> 
> ...


These people too. Smh.



*Deputies take down 21 illegal weed greenhouses and rooms on Merced County property | Merced Sun-Star*

*CRIME*
*Deputies take down 21 illegal weed greenhouses and rooms on Merced County property*
BY THADDEUS MILLER

JULY 04, 2019 04:48 PM 
  

The largest illegal marijuana cultivation site of the year so far was busted up on Thursday in Merced County in a former tow yard, according to the Sheriff’s Office.

Merced County deputies served a search warrant in the 27000 block of Ingomar Grade in Gustine, detained 12 people and confiscated 8,086 plants growing in makeshift greenhouses, Sgt. Ray Framstad said.

On the property were 21 greenhouses and rooms for growing that were full of plants and dry products worth at least $2 million to $3 million on the street, Framstad said. The greenhouses were inside trailers and storage containers.

“It’s the biggest this year and it’s the biggest outdoor nursery that we’ve seen,” he said. “This is a facility from start to finish.”

Deputies regularly break up illegal cannabis sites in rural parts of the county, like the 12,040 marijuana plants confiscated in May.

The property was reported to the Sheriff’s Office because it was an eyesore and residents were tired of seeing all the trash that collected and chemicals drained into the creek, according to Framstad.


“When we passed the ordinance in Merced (County), that was our biggest concern, keeping people from out of the area setting up shop in Merced County,” Framstad said. “Many of the people we contacted today are from out of the area, out of the state.”

Merced County Board of Supervisors voted in 2017 to push all growing inside and reduce the number of legal plants to six, which is also the state standard.

Merced County Sheriff Vern Warnke has been an outspoken opponent of cannabis cultivation, saying it attracts violent crime and funds cartels and other organized crime.

Using the techniques and types of plants used at upscale indoor cannabis growers, Framstad said, outdoor growers can harvest three to four times a year rather than the traditional annual harvest.


None of the workers were armed but deputies found four firearms on site, according to deputies. Workers may have also been at risk of industrial injuries as chemicals, pesticides and exposed wires were found all over the property.

The Sheriff’s Office suspects the site was being grown by organized crime, Framstad said. A relatively new team from the Sheriff’s Office is targeting “quality of life issues,” he said.

Information collected on Thursday may lead to other illegal sites or rooms holding product, Framstad said


----------



## raratt (Jul 5, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> These people too. Smh.


Not like they were trying to be subtle about it.


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 5, 2019)

Possibly looking for a new job. I think this jerky place might go out of business. i think they are heavily relying on this co packer to turn a HUGE.. profit by getting into bigger name stores like target/walmart and trader joes. i personally seen the demand of our product locally i don't have high hopes though. not sure why they turned down safeway when they got offered i mean they could have done X amount of stores instead of all the stores until they started turning a reliable profit then expand. i low key pay attention to this stuff though despite i am out of the dark cause of course you don't want your workers snooping around but i do pay attention to these things because i do eventually want to start my own business and so i learn from other peoples businesses that i work for. 

i just looked up a company but idk what year this company actually was founded it's fairly new from my understanding but they are doing it big here got recognized for an award already, multiple stores in waikiki, been featured on tv, etc.. then there is us been open for 3 years no notable mentions. 2 totally different products but in the same sub category i would say as both deal with food items.


----------



## raratt (Jul 5, 2019)

How do you tell if guacamole is bad, it's already green.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> Not like they were trying to be subtle about it.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> How do you tell if guacamole is bad, it's already green.


Brown with or without hair


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2019)

7.1 with shearing force


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> 7.1 with shearing force


It felt stronger here, any damage? Y’all okay?


----------



## raratt (Jul 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Brown with or without hair


Not gonna say it.....nope.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 5, 2019)

It was a lot longer as well. 7.1 is a lot bigger than the 6.4 the other day


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> It felt stronger here, any damage? Y’all okay?


Lost about 1000 gallons out of my pool. It felt similar to the Big Bear Quake. They are calling it a 7.1 in the Searles Valley again. 

How are you? Luckily my kids went North for the holiday LOL


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Lost about 1000 gallons out of my pool. It felt similar to the Big Bear Quake. They are calling it a 7.1 in the Searles Valley again.
> 
> How are you? Luckily my kids went North for the holiday LOL


We are good, mellow here, just felt so much longer. Obviously I ran for my phone and came here to ask about you, and you had just posted


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> We are good, mellow here, just felt so much longer. Obviously I ran for my phone and came here to ask about you, and you had just posted


Hysterically funny, natural disaster notify RIU LOL


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 5, 2019)

Downgraded to 6.9 already...lol. Oh USGS


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Hysterically funny, natural disaster notify RIU LOL


Honestly I was waiting for it to really start shaking.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Honestly I was waiting for it to really start shaking.


I'm close so I got some jerks and the water leapt out. The earlier one just rolled. I'm guessing this was shallower.


----------



## raratt (Jul 5, 2019)

USGS site is hammered, I can't get it to load


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> USGS site is hammered, I can't get it to load


 Millions are frantically clicking the round arrow


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 5, 2019)

I bummed that this quake didn’t get a chance to interrupt more of Trumpelstiltskins precious media coverage like yesterday’s quake did...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> I bummed that this quake didn’t get a chance to interrupt more of Trumpelstiltskins precious media coverage like yesterday’s quake did...


Yeah I pretty much don't watch TV I guess I should turn it on.


----------



## raratt (Jul 5, 2019)

I remember the Sylmar quake.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah I pretty much don't watch TV I guess I should turn it on.


Eh, don’t bother. A lot of videos of chandeliers swaying and pool water sloshing


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Eh, don’t bother. A lot of videos of chandeliers swaying and pool water sloshing


LOL



raratt said:


> I remember the Sylmar quake.


Me too! Where were you for that one?


----------



## raratt (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Jul 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Me too! Where were you for that one?


Somis


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> Not like they were trying to be subtle about it.


Love Moosehead and I haven’t had a drink in 3 years. Nostalgic as I was thinking about it the other day mowing the lawn, dad and I always shared a few after cutting the grass. Might go try and find a 6’er tomorrow.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 5, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Eh, don’t bother. A lot of videos of chandeliers swaying and pool water sloshing


It ain't an official earthquake until there are photos or video of a trashed liquor store.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> It ain't an official earthquake until there are photos or video of a trashed liquor store.


Amen


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 5, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Amen


Didn't know you to be a Shaker 

or


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Didn't know you to be a Shaker


I'm not, too far away


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 5, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm not, too far away


Yah I didn't feel a bit of it here.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 5, 2019)

I'm near Paso Robles, didn't feel a thing yesterday or today


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 5, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm near Paso Robles, didn't feel a thing yesterday or today


And Alaska bogarted the earthquake weather

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/weather/anchorage-alaska-hits-90-degrees-record-shattering-heatwave-n1026876


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Amen


and at least 1 hundred buck bottle of tequila they lament over


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Downgraded to 6.9 already...lol. Oh USGS


Lucy can't make up her mind. It's back to 7.1 and now everyone is discussing fore shocks LOL I hope my kids stay up north for the rest of the weekend.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> and at least 1 hundred buck bottle of tequila they lament over


That'll be a 50-buck bottle after Mexit


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> That'll be a 50-buck bottle after Mexit


LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 5, 2019)

The big one is coming, oh yeah. And I have my eye on a late model Cat just down the road.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 5, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> The big one is coming, oh yeah. And I have my eye on a late model Cat just down the road.


Let Dozing Bulls Lie, Uncle Vlad always said


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2019)

All I need is a runway. My exit strategy is in place. Hopefully @420God still has my reservations.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> All I need is a runway. My exit strategy is in place. Hopefully @420God still has my reservations.


That road in front of God's House (Hallelujah!) looks like it can accommodate a twin engine prop


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> That road in front of God's House (Hallelujah!) looks like it can accommodate a twin engine prop


His driveway is probably large enough. I got really good at soft field landings in my previous life.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 5, 2019)

Planted a bunch of seeds and stuck clones in the east gh. Managed to knock over clone/seedling tray while transferring outdoors. Only killed 2 clones and my ONLY sunset sherbert seedling. I was pissed to say the least. If i had a dollar for every time I said fuck between 7:00am-7:10am, id probably have like 50 bucks. Everything else seems fine. Clones and the few seedlings that sprouted so far all seem to love the diffused light in the gh.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 5, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Planted a bunch of seeds and stuck clones in the east gh. Managed to knock over clone/seedling tray while transferring outdoors. Only killed 2 clones and my ONLY sunset sherbert seedling. I was pissed to say the least. If i had a dollar for every time I said fuck between 7:00am-7:10am, id probably have like 50 bucks. Everything else seems fine. Clones and the few seedlings that sprouted so far all seem to love the diffused light in the gh. View attachment 4360787 View attachment 4360788


Fuck!.....


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 5, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Fuck!.....


Haha. You got that right! I just needa get my hands on a doublejj cherry pie cut next. Maybe me and wifey will actually make the bbq this year.


----------



## ANC (Jul 6, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> needa get my hands on a doublejj cherry pie cut


sounds like heaven


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 6, 2019)

ANC said:


> sounds like heaven


Yes.....yes it does.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 6, 2019)

Hectic week I finished my job I’ve been posting about. I’m now helping a mate with some bricks. He needs a hand he’s about 4 weeks behind schedule. I’ve been doing 10hr days and Saturday but good money, he had 3 workers leave him but judging from there shit workmanship they did him a favour.

I’m getting a new screen on my phone tomorrow it’s cracked and I can’t type properly. I’ve tried getting the laptop out but my 2 year old thinks it toy, so I put it back.

I also got the windscreen in my car replaced a truck threw a stone at it, the driver said he would pay for it see if he is a man of his word or not.

The girls are blasting some new pop music I’ve never heard isn’t doing my ears any favours but it’s Saturday night.


----------



## ANC (Jul 6, 2019)

probably smoked like 7 joints and had 4 cups of coffee


----------



## jungle666 (Jul 6, 2019)

ANC said:


> probably smoked like 7 joints and had 4 cups of coffee


Weak bastard I had 12 hot ones and a carton of vb


----------



## ANC (Jul 6, 2019)

I don't know what either of those are, but good for you!


----------



## ANC (Jul 6, 2019)

It is only 10am here, though.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 6, 2019)

jungle666 said:


> Weak bastard I had 12 hot ones and a carton of vb


8 Melbourne’s 4 Glenroathes 18yr Singlemalt no fn idea how many hot ones, my mate popped by and he brought his lungs


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 6, 2019)

ANC said:


> It is only 10am here, though.


Hot ones are water pipes, VB is beer


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 6, 2019)

7pm here


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 6, 2019)

VB is not beer. It might be marketed and sold as beer but its not beer.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 6, 2019)

Lucky Luke said:


> VB is not beer. It might be marketed and sold as beer but its not beer.


Lol true so true


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 6, 2019)

Top ads though


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jul 6, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Top ads though


very camp ad though..


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 6, 2019)

How often do you Cal-I-fornianians get 2 bigger quakes this close together? Seems unusual to me , but I'm on the opposite coast so I don't have a clue.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 6, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> yea i was reading about the northstar people were posting "NOT NORTHSTAR" then i read on like car shows how some people will convert the motors cause it was northstar and how people frown upon that cause they are not greatful for what the car had in it originally i guess this is mostly for people that claim "stock" at car shows. i was just looking at it for fun remembered about that brand as i usually dont looking into caddy's in general but i seen how cheap and low mileage they were so i got excited until i started to do a little more research. likely gonna stay away from it on this website i looked up says it was #3 in cost of maintenance in a 10 year span off the lot i suppose.


The Northstars are actually really great motors once you fix the head gasket issue. Gm spent A TON of money engineering them to compete against the euro luxury engines. Even with a head gasket failure they keep on running because of the fail safe mode which only fires every other cylinder, pulling only air through the other cylinders, which is enough to keep it cool enough to run.

A quick search of Oahu Craigslist shows a ton of 2010+ cars for $5K or under. Lots of Nissan and Toyotas, I'd be looking at something like this
https://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/cto/d/honolulu-2010-nissan-altima-25s/6927149153.html


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 6, 2019)

I was at the coso junction rest area about 40 mi away from Ridgecrest epicenter last night when the quake hit,
actually tossed me around inside my car .
Most violent earthquake I've felt as a lifelong californian.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> How often do you Cal-I-fornianians get 2 bigger quakes this close together? Seems unusual to me , but I'm on the opposite coast so I don't have a clue.


About once a decade.


BobBitchen said:


> I was at the coso junction rest area about 40 mi away from Ridgecrest epicenter last night when the quake hit,
> actually tossed me around inside my car .
> Most violent earthquake I've felt as a lifelong californian.


The first one was nicely rolling like small waves but this last one was shallower and had some unpleasant shear. Sorry about the beer. I drank my medicinal wine stat and my poor dogs were so distressed.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 6, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> About once a decade.
> 
> The first one was nicely rolling like small waves but this last one was shallower and had some unpleasant shear. Sorry about the beer. I drank my medicinal wine stat and my poor dogs were so distressed.


Do you notice any behaviors in advance from your dogs before you feel it?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 6, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> It ain't an official earthquake until there are photos or video of a trashed liquor store.


Not totally but this may qualify? Although I'd say the predominant brand featured is no loss at all


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 6, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Not totally but this may qualify? Although I'd say the predominant brand featured is no loss at all


Show me some split Franzias and this might be the first connoisseur temblor


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Do you notice any behaviors in advance from your dogs before you feel it?


No, not from my parrots either.


----------



## ANC (Jul 6, 2019)

So, we've gone from PAR meters to parrot meters.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 6, 2019)

The Cat and I felt it. Windows vibrating just enough to blur the reflection. Then passed out.


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2019)

I definitely should have charged more for my peaches, I have more people that want them than I have peaches. Wish I had about 10 of these trees, but then it would be like a job. I don't climb the ladder like I used to. I am finding out a Strawberry Cheesecake plant really doesn't like it's schedule messed with. The two clones I have have reverted back to pre-palmate leaves. Once I harvest the NP they are going into the grow room to flower out anyway. The earth has not moved here, however I am going to reinstall the strap on my hot water heater just in case. Mornin all.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 6, 2019)

Just popping in to see how everyone is doing. Sitting here on my porch reading the news. Hope everyone is safe from those quakes in Cali....7.1 wow......

Coffee is hot and ready to go.....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 6, 2019)

ANC said:


>





raratt said:


> Wrong side to use one of these:


Beaver Cleaver


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 6, 2019)

Transplanted clones and planted more seeds. Also setup the south gh. I promise this is last one going up lol. Took off the legs for discretion. 


Light was only hitting a corner of the roof and was already lighting up the inside.


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Beaver Cleaver


And I thought no one got that. +


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 6, 2019)

I went to change the hang on toilet cleaner thingy and it turned into a full blown bathroom scrubbing. I just need to mop the floor now, I'll wait till later to do that, it's supposed to rain at some point this afternoon. I'm gonna price out new shower fixtures, some cheap flooring, paint and maybe a vanity. I'm not doing a full remodel, but it's getting cleaned up. I'm sick of old wallpaper and uneven cement floor filler from when I repaired the rotted joists. The worst part is the walls are 75% covered in 1950s pastel pink tile, so I kinda need to work around that, or paint the tile, which I've never seen painted tile look good, imo. If I ever own the house it'll get a complete tear down to the studs then a radiant heat floor, handicap style open concept bathroom, with bidet toilet and a urinal. It's how every bathroom should be built.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 6, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I went to change the hang on toilet cleaner thingy and it turned into a full blown bathroom scrubbing. I just need to mop the floor now, I'll wait till later to do that, it's supposed to rain at some point this afternoon. I'm gonna price out new shower fixtures, some cheap flooring, paint and maybe a vanity. I'm not doing a full remodel, but it's getting cleaned up. I'm sick of old wallpaper and uneven cement floor filler from when I repaired the rotted joists. The worst part is the walls are 75% covered in 1950s pastel pink tile, so I kinda need to work around that, or paint the tile, which I've never seen painted tile look good, imo. If I ever own the house it'll get a complete tear down to the studs then a radiant heat floor, handicap style open concept bathroom, with bidet toilet and a urinal. It's how every bathroom should be built.


Be sure to design in the Library Case for next to the toilet


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I went to change the hang on toilet cleaner thingy and it turned into a full blown bathroom scrubbing. I just need to mop the floor now, I'll wait till later to do that, it's supposed to rain at some point this afternoon. I'm gonna price out new shower fixtures, some cheap flooring, paint and maybe a vanity. I'm not doing a full remodel, but it's getting cleaned up. I'm sick of old wallpaper and uneven cement floor filler from when I repaired the rotted joists. The worst part is the walls are 75% covered in 1950s pastel pink tile, so I kinda need to work around that, or paint the tile, which I've never seen painted tile look good, imo. If I ever own the house it'll get a complete tear down to the studs then a radiant heat floor, handicap style open concept bathroom, with bidet toilet and a urinal. It's how every bathroom should be built.


Nice setup for leg shaving.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2019)

ANC said:


> So, we've gone from PAR meters to parrot meters.


Hopefully PAR meters are more accurate than Parrots, especially my loud, destructive, obnoxious ones.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 6, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I went to change the hang on toilet cleaner thingy and it turned into a full blown bathroom scrubbing. I just need to mop the floor now, I'll wait till later to do that, it's supposed to rain at some point this afternoon. I'm gonna price out new shower fixtures, some cheap flooring, paint and maybe a vanity. I'm not doing a full remodel, but it's getting cleaned up. I'm sick of old wallpaper and uneven cement floor filler from when I repaired the rotted joists. The worst part is the walls are 75% covered in 1950s pastel pink tile, so I kinda need to work around that, or paint the tile, which I've never seen painted tile look good, imo. If I ever own the house it'll get a complete tear down to the studs then a radiant heat floor, handicap style open concept bathroom, with bidet toilet and a urinal. It's how every bathroom should be built.


I noted the pic before I read the text to the end and was thinking Great bathroom, what's he bitching about


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I noted the pic before I read the text to the end and was thinking Great bathroom, what's he bitching about


There was text? I couldn't get past that wonderful seat and sinks.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 6, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> There was text? I couldn't get past that wonderful seat and sinks.


LOL, yeah. He wants the bathroom in the pic, and so do the rest of us


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, yeah. He wants the bathroom in the pic, and so do the rest of us


LOL let that be a lesson to me, in the future read the words don't just fixate on the pretty picture.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 6, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL let that be a lesson to me, in the future read the words don't just fixate on the pretty picture.


I did too lol


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 6, 2019)

Carne Asada anybody?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 6, 2019)

I made a birthday card today. 
 

 
Have a nice weekend!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Carne Asada anybody?View attachment 4361023


If I hadn't just finished my breakfast I'd be right over!

Now I'm off to pick up my new toilet, finally, I ordered it 6/3.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 6, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> If I hadn't just finished my breakfast I'd be right over!
> 
> Now I'm off to pick up my new toilet, finally, I ordered it 6/3.


What toilet you getting? I need to replace ours in the main restroom


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 6, 2019)

Magnitude 8's


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 6, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> The Northstars are actually really great motors once you fix the head gasket issue. Gm spent A TON of money engineering them to compete against the euro luxury engines. Even with a head gasket failure they keep on running because of the fail safe mode which only fires every other cylinder, pulling only air through the other cylinders, which is enough to keep it cool enough to run.
> 
> A quick search of Oahu Craigslist shows a ton of 2010+ cars for $5K or under. Lots of Nissan and Toyotas, I'd be looking at something like this
> https://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/cto/d/honolulu-2010-nissan-altima-25s/6927149153.html


i have issues with nissan my altima had a lot of problems in the 4 year span both big and small and it was new. it literally had a big issue right off the lot that we didn't catch before signing papers unless they did something to the car idk. 

i just wanted something different already drove nissans for years i dont mind um but it's meh. i like nissans atm only for one thing which is cause the dealership is close to my house i can get it fixed without driving far. other dealerships are further away and individual mechanics idk might charge more for a sloppier job idk.


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 6, 2019)

I scored a breeder pack of Elephant Stomper for $10. I feel that carries so much weight that I have to take a nap.


----------



## ANC (Jul 6, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I went to change the hang on toilet cleaner thingy and it turned into a full blown bathroom scrubbing. I just need to mop the floor now, I'll wait till later to do that, it's supposed to rain at some point this afternoon. I'm gonna price out new shower fixtures, some cheap flooring, paint and maybe a vanity. I'm not doing a full remodel, but it's getting cleaned up. I'm sick of old wallpaper and uneven cement floor filler from when I repaired the rotted joists. The worst part is the walls are 75% covered in 1950s pastel pink tile, so I kinda need to work around that, or paint the tile, which I've never seen painted tile look good, imo. If I ever own the house it'll get a complete tear down to the studs then a radiant heat floor, handicap style open concept bathroom, with bidet toilet and a urinal. It's how every bathroom should be built.


That toilet looks super complicated...


----------



## thump easy (Jul 6, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Be sure to design in the Library Case for next to the toilet


 
I had to screen shot that!! Dam thats pimp you gave me an idea in stead of a groan not like between the legs but ceiling. 
 using real wood i kinda feel bad about loving woodworking i just started but the piece over the mirrors is so asome... I never finished the inside of that groan with pebble stone!! Dude was penny pinching to death. But that looks so much better.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 6, 2019)

thump easy said:


> View attachment 4361065
> I had to screen shot that!! Dam thats pimp you gave me an idea in stead of a groan not like between the legs but ceiling. View attachment 4361062
> View attachment 4361061 using real wood i kinda feel bad about loving woodworking i just started but the piece over the mirrors is so asome... I never finished the inside of that groan with pebble stone!! Dude was penny pinching to death. But that looks so much better.


Looking good man. Are you sticking tiles to the arches? Or?
Usually we would frame them arches out of metal. 1.5” and 3/4” cold rolled channel. Tie some diamond mesh to it and let the plasterers do their thing.
I sure as hell don’t miss that durorck shit. I spent almost the whole first year I got into my trade, back in ‘92, hanging 4x8 sheets of durock . When I got to hang some shitrock it was like nothing. But it all helped fuck my back up.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 6, 2019)

Got inspection on monday for the first pour.

I just finished laying out and putting in the anchor bolts and holdowns.
First time i’ve used “school forms”. They’re fucking badass. My buddy who does allot of concrete convinced me to rent them because how rocky the earth is here.

As soon as the first pour is done, next saturday, and I return the forms the monday, i’m going fishing. For like 5 days straight.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 6, 2019)

I don’t think i’ll ever be done picking up the pieces from that fucked up piece of shit fire. Look what it did to the FV-Trollitup 
This is just the outboard. It also burned the fuck out of some seats 

It’s the pontoons turn to get fixed up now. Just brought it home.

I guess it could have been worse right? They did survive(new name for boat FV-Survivor) so i am greatful.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 6, 2019)

Still run ok? I'm hoping ( I have a 90 salt water edition)

Be sure to tape up that hole by your spark plugs!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 6, 2019)

Last one. Got some landscaping done in the front yard. We got this done early this morning finally! Lots of stuff done today. Feelin good, and I haven’t even cracked a beer yet!
 
Should make for a pretty sweet view out the front of the trailer here in a few months lol.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 6, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Still run ok? I'm hoping ( I have a 90 salt water edition)
> 
> Be sure to tape up that hole by your spark plugs!


It is deader than a doornail. Gotta plug it in to charge first. I’m dying to find out


----------



## doublejj (Jul 6, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I don’t think i’ll ever be done picking up the pieces from that fucked up piece of shit fire. Look what it did to the FV-Trollitup
> This is just the outboard. It also burned the fuck out of some seats
> 
> It’s the pontoons turn to get fixed up now. Just brought it home.
> ...


there has been a great run of salmon all season outside the gate. Best in 10 years.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> What toilet you getting? I need to replace ours in the main restroom


I got an American Standard Cadet 3. It's a decent toilet that's been around for awhile.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 6, 2019)

doublejj said:


> there has been a great run of salmon all season outside the gate. Best in 10 years.


They upped the limit back to 2 up here on the rivers again and they extended the season to end of october for the feather


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 6, 2019)

doublejj said:


> there has been a great run of salmon all season outside the gate. Best in 10 years.


When you going?


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 6, 2019)

went to the beach to walk the doggies. decent waves but good day to go surfing hot as shit though. just reading some news right now waiting for my lights to kick back on so i can do some pruning. my aunties bf next door bought a new corolla well it's not new but beat up. out of my aunties bf's i like him the most cause he is respectful and like us he lost his dad when he was young as well. my other aunties bf who parks on our side of the house all the time is a douche he don't even acknowledge us to say hi. my grandpa calls him a loser XD. kinda cool though cause since he bought the car he has been fixing it up so i'd be interested to see where he takes it over time maybe get some ideas.


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> First time i’ve used “school forms”.


Why all the strapping? The only place I needed some was at the short walls by the door. Edit, the vertical ones.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 6, 2019)

raratt said:


> Why all the strapping? The only place I needed some was at the short walls by the door. Edit, the vertical ones.


40’ x 50’ mostly sheer 12’ high walls.
It’s what the engineer wants. The engineer made me do it.


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> 40’ x 50’ mostly sheer 12’ high walls.
> It’s what the engineer wants. The engineer made me do it.


I guess that's the difference with 8' walls.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 6, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> When you going?


You feel like going?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 6, 2019)

doublejj said:


> there has been a great run of salmon all season outside the gate. Best in 10 years.


I may have to go for pinks this year. 
It's hard to catch em while they're still healthy enough to eat, but they're always good for eggs (bait for later). 

I know where they spawn and can catch them until my arms are sore. 
It gets old after a while and the river smells like rotten fish, so there's that...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 6, 2019)

doublejj said:


> You feel like going?


Too far of a trip right now bro plus, all my rods for that burned in the fire.
The only polls that didn’t burn are my 4-kokanee setups that I also use for the kings in Lake O, which is what I’ll be hitting hard here soon.
Besides those rods and the reels (questionable) from my salmon/striper setups that made it, i need to buy everything new so gonna be some expensive trips here when i do go out there lol. But actually it’s more about how far away it is and how long i would have to be gone for


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2019)

Trimmed plants and watched TV all day. Time to clean out the buckets, I really don’t like this part.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I may have to go for pinks this year.
> It's hard to catch em while they're still healthy enough to eat, but they're always good for eggs (bait for later).
> 
> I know where they spawn and can catch them until my arms are sore.
> It gets old after a while and the river smells like rotten fish, so there's that...


I had so much freshly cured roe in a freezer. What a fucking waste!
I was gonna hit the steelhead fishing hard this last winter so I stocked up.

How do you guys usually catch the pinks up there? Corky?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 6, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I had so much freshly cured roe in a freezer. What a fucking waste!


Ouch! 
I go through way too much on the river to buy it at the store. 
Well I used to anyway. Haven't been salmon fishing since 2013. 
I use a 6' rod for river fishing (G-Loomis) and people make fun of me -- until they see me land a few firetrucks. That thing can handle anything in the rivers and it's easy to manage when I'm hiking on trails.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Ouch!
> I go through way too much on the river to buy it at the store.
> Well I used to anyway. Haven't been salmon fishing since 2013.
> I use a 6' rod for river fishing (G-Loomis) and people make fun of me -- until they see me land a few firetrucks. That thing can handle anything in the rivers and it's easy to manage when I'm hiking on trails.


Nice! Yeah I never buy roe. I catch allot of chinooks bro.
My favorite banking rod that I lost was my 9’ TFO. G-loomis’s new shit. After he sold his brand he got on with them. Pretty much exactly the same rods lol.


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 6, 2019)

https://www.kitv.com/story/40748546/e-coli-found-in-water-samples-on-oahus-windward-side?utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook_KITV&fbclid=IwAR0ZTvprClfzfxJvwkDW9-Q2U0X40qALrkB1kWwcmdNQ8O66qpw2_cBp8n8

What they gonna find E.coli in next? the fucking air? XD


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2019)

Picked 26 pounds of peaches this morning and watered the veggie gardens. Turned 10 pounds of peaches into a 30 pack of beer, I'm magical.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 6, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> https://www.kitv.com/story/40748546/e-coli-found-in-water-samples-on-oahus-windward-side?utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook_KITV&fbclid=IwAR0ZTvprClfzfxJvwkDW9-Q2U0X40qALrkB1kWwcmdNQ8O66qpw2_cBp8n8
> 
> What they gonna find E.coli in next? the fucking air? XD


E. coli is _everywhere_.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 6, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Trimmed plants and watched TV all day. Time to clean out the buckets, I really don’t like this part.
> 
> View attachment 4361162


Nicely done! Congratulations on a wonderful harvest!! Enjoy, it looks so tasty!!


----------



## Venus55 (Jul 6, 2019)

I just made another batch lol. This time ones I can actually eat. 
Dark choc, fruit and nut. Mmm so yummy - they’re crunchy around the edges and soft and chewy in the centre: )


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 6, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Got inspection on monday for the first pour.
> 
> I just finished laying out and putting in the anchor bolts and holdowns.
> First time i’ve used “school forms”. They’re fucking badass. My buddy who does allot of concrete convinced me to rent them because how rocky the earth is here.
> ...


5 days of straight fishing sounds amazing, I needs break like that. Hope you smash a few bign’s.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> 5 days of straight fishing sounds amazing, I needs break like that. Hope you smash a few bign’s.


God that does sound wonderful.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 6, 2019)

raratt said:


> Picked 26 pounds of peaches this morning and watered the veggie gardens. Turned 10 pounds of peaches into a 30 pack of beer, I'm magical.



I believe jesus also did that in the book of mormon...


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 6, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> E. coli is _everywhere_.


lmfao fr i mean technically yea but you don't expect it in your food and water supply and all that shit. so many damn ecoli outbreaks shit is getting ridiculous.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 6, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> View attachment 4361195 I just made another batch lol. This time ones I can actually eat.
> Dark choc, fruit and nut. Mmm so yummy - they’re crunchy around the edges and soft and chewy in the centre: )



Know what else is yummy? You are. I came across (no pun intended) some of your pics today, and I couldn't get the smile off my face. Perhaps you would be so kind as to snap some pics of yourself wearing a few of those cookies??? So delicious...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 6, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> God that does sound wonderful.


Is the ground done shaking out there?

From 6.4 to 7.1, what's next?

3's and under we hope.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Is the ground done shaking out there?
> 
> From 6.4 to 7.1, what's next?
> 
> 3's and under we hope.


Hopefully we are done for another decade. Thanks for asking.


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 6, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I believe jesus also did that in the book of mormon...


north of the border that's the book of Molson


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> north of the border that's the book of Molson


Eh.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 6, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> God that does sound wonderful.


they are catching limits of fat Kings right now. This was today. Pick a day and I'll meet you on the dock in Berkeley..


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2019)

doublejj said:


> they are catching limits of fat Kings right now. This was today. Pick a day and I'll meet you on the dock in Berkeley..


I wish, unfortunately this is the summer I catch up on all my plumbing


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 6, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I believe jesus also did that in the book of mormon...


He also created a monopoly on magic underwear, but that came later.


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> He also created a monopoly on magic underwear, but that came later.


The only edible part of "edible underwear" are the strings, licorice.


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 6, 2019)

damn car shopping is bleh.. finally narrowed my Options down to 3 makes/models. Honda Civic, Toyota Camry, Toyota Corolla. going with 4 cyl of course since the civics do come in v6 i believe the Si versions idk about the other trims. not sure what years i will be looking at though. likely something from the 90's early 2000's. leaning more towards the honda though gives me room to toy around with it eventually. you can slam a corolla for sure especially the ae101's or older models. not a huge fan of the camry's but all are good imo.


----------



## ct26turbo (Jul 7, 2019)

Pulled a all nighter trimming this girl down


----------



## ct26turbo (Jul 7, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> damn car shopping is bleh.. finally narrowed my Options down to 3 makes/models. Honda Civic, Toyota Camry, Toyota Corolla. going with 4 cyl of course since the civics do come in v6 i believe the Si versions idk about the other trims. not sure what years i will be looking at though. likely something from the 90's early 2000's. leaning more towards the honda though gives me room to toy around with it eventually. you can slam a corolla for sure especially the ae101's or older models. not a huge fan of the camry's but all are good imo.


Civic parts are dirt cheap.. ooo n they never came v6 unless u do a jseries swap


----------



## raratt (Jul 7, 2019)

Daytona race is at 1 PM eastern time. Mornin.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 7, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> damn car shopping is bleh.. finally narrowed my Options down to 3 makes/models. Honda Civic, Toyota Camry, Toyota Corolla. going with 4 cyl of course since the civics do come in v6 i believe the Si versions idk about the other trims. not sure what years i will be looking at though. likely something from the 90's early 2000's. leaning more towards the honda though gives me room to toy around with it eventually. you can slam a corolla for sure especially the ae101's or older models. not a huge fan of the camry's but all are good imo.


My beater is a 2001 Toyota Corolla. 
That little car is tough, reliable, and averages 30 mpg! 
Highly recommended. 

I'm 6'1" and never feel cramped. It's low to the ground which makes entry & exit a bit of a pain, but no biggie.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 7, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> View attachment 4361195 I just made another batch lol. This time ones I can actually eat.
> Dark choc, fruit and nut. Mmm so yummy - they’re crunchy around the edges and soft and chewy in the centre: )


Yum yum yummy oh yes


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 7, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> My beater is a 2001 Toyota Corolla.
> That little car is tough, reliable, and averages 30 mpg!
> Highly recommended.
> 
> I'm 6'1" and never feel cramped. It's low to the ground which makes entry & exit a bit of a pain, but no biggie.


That’s my ride. I have had 5 corollas. Had the 2006 , had the Tercel before they stopped making it. Learned to drive on a Tercel. Now I have a 2018 and 2015 corolla. They never brake down on me ever. I don’t like the radio on the 2018. When you turn on the back defrost the radio goes to static but it’s got super fast acceleration . My husband is 6’1 and felt cramped in the 2006 but not the 2015. It’s stylish. Perfect size. Great gas mileage. A solid simple reliable vehicle. That’s all I need from a car. How many miles you got on yours?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 7, 2019)

The only cafe for miles has Cold Strawberry soup as soup of the day.
it was my first time trying it.
It's gonna be hard to top the delishesness of that today.


----------



## Venus55 (Jul 7, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Know what else is yummy? You are. I came across (no pun intended) some of your pics today, and I couldn't get the smile off my face. Perhaps you would be so kind as to snap some pics of yourself wearing a few of those cookies??? So delicious...


Oh hahaha ur awesome!! Love how out there and honest you are!! Seriously. Breath of fresh air xxxxx


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 7, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> Oh hahaha ur awesome!! Love how out there and honest you are!! Seriously. Breath of fresh air xxxxx



Well, thank you. So, where are we on those nude cookie pics???


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 7, 2019)

ct26turbo said:


> Civic parts are dirt cheap.. ooo n they never came v6 unless u do a jseries swap


yea the parts are cheap idk about the v6 part i think the newer ones come in a v6 like the Si's and type r? im not looking at those though the older models yea they only come in 4cyl i believe. 



Chunky Stool said:


> My beater is a 2001 Toyota Corolla.
> That little car is tough, reliable, and averages 30 mpg!
> Highly recommended.
> 
> I'm 6'1" and never feel cramped. It's low to the ground which makes entry & exit a bit of a pain, but no biggie.


yea i still need to save up right now i got enough to be an okay car but thats about it. mileage would be stacked closer to the 200k's for the price im buying it at thus i kind of want to just save up before purchasing the car alone as well as make sure i have enough for everything like maintenance, title swap ( i already calculated this it's not too expensive ), registration ( car would be registered already of course but for when it expires; idk if i have to like re register it though due to title swap and all that i assume i wouldn't kinda makes no sense on why i would have to. ), sales tax ( im pretty sure the state will charge me a sales tax for a private sale Hawaii LOVES to tax it's people, read about some few shortcuts to get around this though like gifting and lowering the cost on the bill of sale. ). 

as much as i want to buy the car and just pay for the title swap im sure they will tax me when i go in then. i gotta read up more on that cause our DMV site isn't clear about buying used cars from a private owner as far as taxes go. it makes no sense if the car is owned by the individual but trust me they would pull some shit off like that. still probably just looking into purchasing in late october to early december. 

insurance wise idk how that would work i think my insurance cost might be cheaper gonna bundle it up with my dads via geico or maybe mine will be regular but his will get lowered idk.


----------



## ct26turbo (Jul 7, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> yea the parts are cheap idk about the v6 part i think the newer ones come in a v6 like the Si's and type r? im not looking at those though the older models yea they only come in 4cyl i believe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look for a 1996-2000 civic sedan ez to work on wont get wacked for insurance. New si is a 1.4 turbo n type r is 2.0 turbo


----------



## ct26turbo (Jul 7, 2019)

ct26turbo said:


> Look for a 1996-2000 civic sedan ez to work on wont get wacked for insurance. New si is a 1.4 turbo n type r is 2.0 turbo





Lethidox said:


> yea the parts are cheap idk about the v6 part i think the newer ones come in a v6 like the Si's and type r? im not looking at those though the older models yea they only come in 4cyl i believe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Corollas r nice. If u go that route 20valve 4age with the 6spd swaps r simple n budget friendly


----------



## lokie (Jul 7, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> yea the parts are cheap idk about the v6 part i think the newer ones come in a v6 like the Si's and type r? im not looking at those though the older models yea they only come in 4cyl i believe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Automobiles are a poor but necessary investment. Spend $600 - $1000 on a beater that will last a year or two. Looks be damned. NO MODDING and save along the way and when that one gives up do it over again. Rinse and repeat until your financial situation *vastly *improves.

At this time in your life you do not want to be car poor. Save $$$$$ first let vanity go fuck itself.

If you feel the need to splooge on entertainment look into cheap 3D puzzles.



PS

Registration, title, taxes and insurance go along with all street legal automobile transportation
acquisitions. What makes the difference is what does it cost and how to maximize the potential it provides.

keep it simple, pay cash for what will work until you can afford to buy what you desire.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 7, 2019)

lokie said:


> Automobiles are a poor but necessary investment. Spend $600 - $1000 on a beater that will last a year or two. Looks be damned. NO MODDING and save along the way and when that one gives up do it over again. Rinse and repeat until your financial situation *vastly *improves.
> 
> At this time in your life you do not want to be car poor. Save $$$$$ first let vanity go fuck itself.
> 
> ...



I like the verb splooge vs. splurge. "I just cashed my check, baby. Get dressed. We're going out and I'm gonna splooge. I'm gonna splooge all over you... "


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2019)

Put in a new toilet and ended up doing a subfloor fix. Jesus I hurt and my table saw kicked back on the plywood. Lucky for me I don't stand in the kick back zone like a dumb ass. I'm sure the person who put the last toilet in would have stood in the kick zone. What a freaking mess. Who doesn't cut the soil pipe below the sub floor? 

It rotted the flange, floor etc... Best of all they cut a square hole for a round flange  so only 1 screw on the flange! So the old wax ring failed and there was an undetectable leak. Well it's all fixed now and all 6 screws on the flange to the new sub floor and hopefully new tile to follow. I HATE carpet in a bathroom.

I love my new toilet, tested and operational YEAH!


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 7, 2019)

lokie said:


> Automobiles are a poor but necessary investment. Spend $600 - $1000 on a beater that will last a year or two. Looks be damned. NO MODDING and save along the way and when that one gives up do it over again. Rinse and repeat until your financial situation *vastly *improves.
> 
> At this time in your life you do not want to be car poor. Save $$$$$ first let vanity go fuck itself.
> 
> ...


lmfao your sig under the dick puzzle good placement. That is the plan though. i did find a nice car that when fixed up will hold it's value for $500 but the seller didn't give much info about it so idk how bad the situation is. most likely it doesn't even start so would need to get towed and fixed over time. what is your guys thoughts on something like that for someone who wants to learn to fix but has NO knowledge on how to? worth it or naw?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> lmfao your sig under the dick puzzle good placement. That is the plan though. i did find a nice car that when fixed up will hold it's value for $500 but the seller didn't give much info about it so idk how bad the situation is. most likely it doesn't even start so would need to get towed and fixed over time. what is your guys thoughts on something like that for someone who wants to learn to fix but has NO knowledge on how to? worth it or naw?


It's a balance.

On the plus side, you'll gain lots of invaluable experience on how (and how not) to work on a car.

On the minus side, you'll have to spend on specialist tools, and there's no guarantee you'll get it up and running acceptably.

Bottom line is, are you willing to gamble the purchase price plus a tool&part budget?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> lmfao your sig under the dick puzzle good placement. That is the plan though. i did find a nice car that when fixed up will hold it's value for $500 but the seller didn't give much info about it so idk how bad the situation is. most likely it doesn't even start so would need to get towed and fixed over time. what is your guys thoughts on something like that for someone who wants to learn to fix but has NO knowledge on how to? worth it or naw?


Hub long ago drove for free. He gets beaters from tow yards or auctions and used them to commute as he fixed them up and then flipped them for a couple grand. The problem is you need the auto education. It's harder and harder to learn, you have to have theory. Go to school for some night classes on cars. Get your hands dirty on other cars using other's tools, make your mistakes on them. 



cannabineer said:


> It's a balance.
> 
> On the plus side, you'll gain lots of invaluable experience on how (and how not) to work on a car.
> 
> ...


Hub has more than 60K in tools and that was in the early nineties dollars post USAF retirement  Could be a larger chunk of change now.


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 7, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Hub long ago drove for free. He gets beaters from tow yards or auctions and used them to commute as he fixed them up and then flipped them for a couple grand. The problem is you need the auto education. It's harder and harder to learn, you have to have theory. Go to school for some night classes on cars. Get your hands dirty on other cars using other's tools, make your mistakes on them.
> 
> 
> Hub has more than 60K in tools and that was in the early nineties dollars post USAF retirement  Could be a larger chunk of change now.





cannabineer said:


> It's a balance.
> 
> On the plus side, you'll gain lots of invaluable experience on how (and how not) to work on a car.
> 
> ...


hmm i mean i wouldn't mind slowly working on it and investing to the point it runs at least but not much info posted about the car and odometer reading looks sketchy af says "2" idk if he meant 200k or what. https://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/cto/d/pearl-city-1992-madza-miata/6920867469.html

the parts are fairly decent price and easy to come by but it says fwd idk any miata that is a damn fwd they are all rwd from my understanding. nor does it even have pics or states plates were stored so im guessing it has a lot of back taxes on it. what you guys think worth even asking seller or waste of time?

EDIT- nvm doubt it is worth the extra money/time to fix versus just investing $1k more into something already working. dont want that car that badly to make it worth my time or money to get it up and running alone.


----------



## raratt (Jul 7, 2019)

Watered the girls this morning. Picked 27 pounds of peaches this morning, I've sold 30 pounds today. Everyone has been pretty cool so far. One woman was worried I would get the cops called on me for "selling drugs" with all the cars dropping by...lol.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 7, 2019)

raratt said:


> Watered the girls this morning. Picked 27 pounds of peaches this morning, I've sold 30 pounds today. Everyone has been pretty cool so far. One woman was worried I would get the cops called on me for "selling drugs" with all the cars dropping by...lol.


Make sure to make some jarred/canned peaches; when the cops come show them the jar and they'll bust you for making concentrates


----------



## raratt (Jul 7, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Make sure to make some jarred/canned peaches; when the cops come show them the jar and they'll bust you for making concentrates


I keep an emergency box of donuts in the house, just in case.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> hmm i mean i wouldn't mind slowly working on it and investing to the point it runs at least but not much info posted about the car and odometer reading looks sketchy af says "2" idk if he meant 200k or what. https://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/cto/d/pearl-city-1992-madza-miata/6920867469.html
> 
> the parts are fairly decent price and easy to come by but it says fwd idk any miata that is a damn fwd they are all rwd from my understanding. nor does it even have pics or states plates were stored so im guessing it has a lot of back taxes on it. what you guys think worth even asking seller or waste of time?
> 
> EDIT- nvm doubt it is worth the extra money/time to fix versus just investing $1k more into something already working. dont want that car that badly to make it worth my time or money to get it up and running alone.


Muscle cars, Cadis, now a Miata ... you do have a nose for premium vehicles!

How much for a '92 Civic DX or base-model Corolla with the manual transmission? They gotta be around ... be patient.


----------



## raratt (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 7, 2019)

raratt said:


> Watered the girls this morning. Picked 27 pounds of peaches this morning, I've sold 30 pounds today. Everyone has been pretty cool so far. One woman was worried I would get the cops called on me for "selling drugs" with all the cars dropping by...lol.



Everyone loves peaches...


----------



## raratt (Jul 7, 2019)

No complaints here... If there are no triple digits it is a win in this area.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2019)

raratt said:


> No complaints here... If there are no triple digits it is a win in this area.


I know ... wonder when the heat boot will drop for real.


----------



## raratt (Jul 7, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> heat boot


SSSHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2019)

raratt said:


> SSSHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## lokie (Jul 7, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> hmm i mean i wouldn't mind slowly working on it and investing to the point it runs at least but not much info posted about the car and odometer reading looks sketchy af says "2" idk if he meant 200k or what. https://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/cto/d/pearl-city-1992-madza-miata/6920867469.html
> 
> the parts are fairly decent price and easy to come by but it says fwd idk any miata that is a damn fwd they are all rwd from my understanding. nor does it even have pics or states plates were stored so im guessing it has a lot of back taxes on it. what you guys think worth even asking seller or waste of time?
> 
> EDIT- nvm doubt it is worth the extra money/time to fix versus just investing $1k more into something already working. dont want that car that badly to make it worth my time or money to get it up and running alone.


if you cant start it to drive it to work straight away FUCK IT. 







It is not worth your time or money too fix something if you still cant get to work to make a living.


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 7, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Muscle cars, Cadis, now a Miata ... you do have a nose for premium vehicles!
> 
> How much for a '92 Civic DX or base-model Corolla with the manual transmission? They gotta be around ... be patient.


didn't find any civics all the lower 90's ones are modded 91 crx modded, 92 eg/ek modded real ricer, 94 Si slightly modded but needs a lot of body work idk how bad the rust is on that car but i could work with it for sure. i aint in a rush lol just killing time looking at cars. when i get closer to 4k is when imma start looking more seriously. just bored as hell at home right now waiting for this game to come out in 50 days. i like to check though cause it is interesting on what newer cars they add every day like before i found some expensive 300xz then maybe a month later i find one half the price in same condition.


----------



## raratt (Jul 7, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> one half the price in same condition.


KBB.com


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 8, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> ... Hub has more than 60K in tools and that was in the early nineties dollars post USAF retirement  Could be a larger chunk of change now.


When we catalogued all my fathers and mine tools for insurance around 2000, we figured close to 70K and I know I've added at least another 10K worth since then. Four, 3 section, tool boxes with 90% snap on and Matco hand tools, 2 cabinets of electric tools(mostly Milwaukee), welders(110v + 240v) , plasma cutter, presses, pipe bender, chop saw, band saw, belt sander, parts washer, sand blast cabinet, drill press. My personal garage is set up better than most repair shops I go in and I still run into stuff I don't have the right tools for. And that's not including the woodworking tools in the basement. I don't think I've used any of the wood stuff in close to 10 years. I hate working with wood, I can make metal do whatever I want.


----------



## ANC (Jul 8, 2019)

I'll give you that, tools over there are well priced and easily accessible.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 8, 2019)

First day of work in 5+years . I was _supposed_ to start at 7, but I got an email saying to not come in until 9. So I'm just sitting here waiting and getting restless. I want to go out to the garage and do something, but I only have another hour before I leave, so not enough time. Ugh, hate waiting.


----------



## ANC (Jul 8, 2019)

Good luck, I hope the job is a good fit for you...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Nicely done! Congratulations on a wonderful harvest!! Enjoy, it looks so tasty!!View attachment 4361188


Thank you. I'm thrilled with the results. I'll know in a week if I hit my target or not. It looks like more than I got last time and the buds are larger.
I made bubble hash yesterday. I guess I didn't clean my bags well enough last time so the first batch was almost a complete loss.  Once I cleaned them with rubbing alcohol they started working better. I'm not sure what I else I could have done wrong, I didn't get nearly as much per bag as I did last time. I'm a little bummed about working on this all day and getting such a small amount, but it's better than nothing.

A friend gave me a vaporizer for a very belated birthday gift Saturday night. We broke it out yesterday and put it through its paces several times. I'm blown away how much I like it. They app says we used it for 1 hour 46 minutes... I may not be able to this use this thing responsibly.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 8, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thank you. I'm thrilled with the results. I'll know in a week if I hit my target or not. It looks like more than I got last time and the buds are larger.
> I made bubble hash yesterday. I guess I didn't clean my bags well enough last time so the first batch was almost a complete loss.  Once I cleaned them with rubbing alcohol they started working better. I'm not sure what I else I could have done wrong, I didn't get nearly as much per bag as I did last time. I'm a little bummed about working on this all day and getting such a small amount, but it's better than nothing.
> 
> A friend gave me a vaporizer for a very belated birthday gift Saturday night. We broke it out yesterday and put it through it's paces several times. I'm blown away how much I like it. They app says we used it for 1 hour 46 minutes... I may not be able to this thing responsibly.
> ...


What bags do you use? I've gone through 3, cheap, sets and each one left fine threads in the hash that you could only see under a scope, but I could taste the plastic in it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> What bags do you use? I've gone through 3, cheap, sets and each one left fine threads in the hash that you could only see under a scope, but I could taste the plastic in it.


They are the cheap ones and this is the second time they've been used. I tried the hash last night. I couldn't taste any plastic. I think I'm going to pitch these out and buy new ones. 

https://www.amazon.ca/Hyindoor-Gallon-Herbal-Extracts-Extractor/dp/B01DNHT6LK/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?keywords=bubble+bags&qid=1562588392&s=gateway&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 8, 2019)

welp i've accompished not looking at the back of my eyelids anymore for another day.....sheesh

78F this morning feels like 85F already......gonna be a steamer today.....

coffee is up nice and hot.......

spent most of the weekend manicuring my lawn.....got the mower out, it wouldn't start for shit....tried and tried...guess it time to get a new plug, air cleaner, and change it's oil so i can revive it.....instead i pulled the trusty weedeater out, just did the lawn with that...little time with that, then back on the porch out of the sun in front of a fan i have setup to cool off with a wet rag....after that it was me and a pool....then i decided to come in, relax and make these... 
bbq pork ribs anyone...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 8, 2019)

I spent the weekend dancing around in raingear with my pressure washer. 

The good news is that I got all the siding on the house done on Saturday and then Sunday did the shed, 3 porches & the stone walkways.

Done with that for a couple of years at least.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 8, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I spent the weekend dancing around in raingear with my pressure washer.
> 
> The good news is that I got all the siding on the house done on Saturday and then Sunday did the shed, 3 porches & the stone walkways.
> 
> Done with that for a couple of years at least.


That's exploiting the heat wave like a Sir


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 8, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> That's exploiting the heat wave like a Sir


Actually the hot dry weather we've been having made the green gunk stick to the siding like it was gorilla glued on but 2500 psi prevailed.


----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2019)

Mornin all. Picked 35 pounds of peaches this morning, I didn't get all the ripe ones because my cooler is full so I need to sell some more to make room. I'm out of boxes to put quantities in so I need to go to the grocery store and get some case boxes. I might need to scrounge some bags from them also.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 8, 2019)

I only like yellow peaches, don't care for the other types much.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2019)

fruit shouldn't have fur.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 8, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> fruit shouldn't have fur.


Peachscaping


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 8, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> fruit shouldn't have fur.


The fur on my kiwis isn't bad. Kinda tickles...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Peachscaping


Nectarines... nature already did the landscaping.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> The fur on my kiwis isn't bad. Kinda tickles...


you don't really eat the kiwi skin do you?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 8, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> you don't really eat the kiwi skin do you?



No. I was going for a testicular euphemism and missed the mark


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> No. I was going for a testicular euphemism and missed the mark


----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> fruit shouldn't have fur.


That is why you never see peaches shivering...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2019)

raratt said:


> That is why you never see peaches shivering...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 8, 2019)

raratt said:


> That is why you never see peaches shivering...



She may make you shiver, though...


----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> She may make you shiver, though...


Knit nuts.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> She may make you shiver, though...


lol where the hell do you find this stuff? The watermelon part almost had me crying... could have lived without seeing the mayo scene.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 8, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> She may make you shiver, though...


Makes me wanna rock out with my cock out.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 8, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


>


That is the most Groovin animal I have ever seen in my Life! I want a bird like that. I would play him AC/DC Live Wire and AC/DC Problem Child, Metallica Seek an Destroy. Where do you get one of those head banging fucking birds, at a Jimmy Buffet Concert?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 8, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol where the hell do you find this stuff?


Pretty sure it was from me posting it back when it was freshly uploaded.


I'm to blame for a lot of shit around here I'm afraid.


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 8, 2019)

raratt said:


> KBB.com


well it was a 300zx not gonna spend money on that i just look at cars for fun rn at least those types since i usually look at todays stock then other random stuff. like civics, cars i can currently afford or in the next month and all that.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 8, 2019)

Blue Wizard said:


> Pretty sure it was from me posting it back when it was freshly uploaded.
> 
> 
> I'm to blame for a lot of shit around here I'm afraid.



True story. The stranger it is, the more likely BW had a hand in bringing it here. You've introduced me to things that have helped shape who I am, for better or worse. I think mostly worse


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 8, 2019)

First day of Trig, Summer II 

...prayers and well-wishing welcome.


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 8, 2019)

WHELP... fuck me. was talking to my good friend who is a girl from my culinary school she got a fucked up nasty sense of humor like me but she aint immature. i was talking to her about how her coworker is fine af and i wanna smash. she tells me that coworker is a tranny and his name is theodore XD BRUH.. i can't even!.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 8, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> WHELP... fuck me. was talking to my good friend who is a girl from my culinary school she got a fucked up nasty sense of humor like me but she aint immature. i was talking to her about how her coworker is fine af and i wanna smash. she tells me that coworker is a tranny and his name is theodore XD BRUH.. i can't even!.


So, you still gonna smash that ass or what?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 8, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> WHELP... fuck me. was talking to my good friend who is a girl from my culinary school she got a fucked up nasty sense of humor like me but she aint immature. i was talking to her about how her coworker is fine af and i wanna smash. she tells me that coworker is a tranny and his name is theodore XD BRUH.. i can't even!.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 8, 2019)

Got to the first day of work at 8:45 for a 9am start. There's no receptionist, so it took me until 9:10 to get someone to let me in the building because I don't have an ID card. Then there's nothing setup in the department I'm supposed to be in, so I hung out with the shipper most of the day because they had nothing for me to do, all I did was move 3 crates with a pallet jack about 50ft. I even offered to sweep, but I couldn't because they have a cleaning service. So fucking boring Then there was an issue with the building plumbing and they shut down early, before I got any paperwork done or an ID. Let's try this again tomorrow.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 8, 2019)

Nothing wrong with trannies. They need lovin’ too


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 8, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> WHELP... *fuck me*. was talking to my good friend who is a girl from my culinary school she got a fucked up nasty sense of humor like me but she aint immature. i was talking to her about how her coworker is fine af and i wanna smash. she tells me that coworker is a tranny and his name is theodore XD BRUH.. i can't even!.


She might.


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 8, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4362221


bruh she/he looks like that not exactly but like it doesn't even look like a guy. the type of person you go home take off the clothes dick pops out like SURPRISE MFER!


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 8, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> So, you still gonna smash that ass or what?


No if they had pussy then maybe.. but still got dick so no. dont want that shit creeping up my ass when im sleeping


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 8, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> bruh she/he looks like that not exactly but like it doesn't even look like a guy. the type of person you go home take off the clothes dick pops out like SURPRISE MFER!


I still don’t see the problem here....


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 8, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> First day of Trig, Summer II
> 
> ...prayers and well-wishing welcome.


Didn't you state you were crazy to a take a summer bio class? You're gonna love a summer Trig class.

Immediately memorize the identities and 
SOH
CAH
TOA


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 8, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> No if they had pussy then maybe.. but still got dick so no. dont want that shit creeping up my ass when im sleeping


You should be a little more open minded, you may enjoy life a little more.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 8, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> Makes me wanna rock out with my cock out.


LOL spoken like a true wiener wrangler


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 8, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> bruh she/he looks like that not exactly but like it doesn't even look like a guy. the type of person you go home take off the clothes dick pops out like SURPRISE MFER!


Maybe she has an affordable used car for sale; also it's known that Tgirls are very wise with money


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 8, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Maybe she has an affordable used car for sale; also it's known that Tgirls are very wise with money


They have to be. How else could they afford a spectacular wardrobe etc...? As for vehicles only the finest will do.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 8, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Didn't you state you were crazy to a take a summer bio class? You're gonna love a summer Trig class.
> 
> Immediately memorize the identities and
> SOH
> ...


I do dislike the pace of the summer courses, however, I've always in my past been a bit of a quitter when things get difficult and I didn't want to run from something that I'd already sort of committed to. I'll finish up this summer semester and then probably never do it (summer) again. Thanks for the heads up on SOH CAH TOA, it will be my bread and butter when trying to figure out which is which (O/H, A/H, and O/A). This campus has a mAth lab that runs for most of the day, hopefully I can get through this with a B+ or even a C. D's don't transfer :/


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 8, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I do dislike the pace of the summer courses, however, I've always in my past been a bit of a quitter when things get difficult and I didn't want to run from something that I'd already sort of committed to. I'll finish up this summer semester and then probably never do it (summer) again. Thanks for the heads up on SOH CAH TOA, it will be my bread and butter when trying to figure out which is which (O/H, A/H, and O/A). This campus has a mAth lab that runs for most of the day, hopefully I can get through this with a B+ or even a C. D's don't transfer :/


Good luck; brush up on algebra you'll need it


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 8, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I do dislike the pace of the summer courses, however, I've always in my past been a bit of a quitter when things get difficult and I didn't want to run from something that I'd already sort of committed to. I'll finish up this summer semester and then probably never do it (summer) again. Thanks for the heads up on SOH CAH TOA, it will be my bread and butter when trying to figure out which is which (O/H, A/H, and O/A). This campus has a mAth lab that runs for most of the day, hopefully I can get through this with a B+ or even a C. D's don't transfer :/


If you are going on in math you'll need trig to understand and use calculus. So it depends if you don't need to be fluent in calculus, if you do then you must master trig. Right now start on trig identitide and memorize them:

https://www2.clarku.edu/faculty/djoyce/trig/identities.html

If you are going into something math intensive you will need the obscure identities, good luck.


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 8, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> You should be a little more open minded, you may enjoy life a little more.


lol u should let him fuck you then. i enjoy my life as is. if you like getting fucked in the ass by a tranny aye thats you. not for me.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 8, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Good luck; brush up on algebra you'll need it


Bing! You can never have to much algebra


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 8, 2019)

Just get a good calculator


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 8, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> No if they had pussy then maybe.. but still got dick so no. dont want that shit creeping up my ass when im sleeping


I doubt that most trans M2F would do something that was uninvited. I'd think that their lifestyles would teach them to respect boundaries. But of course you may not be interested in a trans person which is your prerogative. Everybody has there own tastes and preferences.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 8, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> lol u should let him fuck you then. i enjoy my life as is. if you like getting fucked in the ass by a tranny aye thats you. not for me.


Whoa! Now is that the way to talk to someone who is offering you friendly, helpful advice?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 8, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> lol u should let him fuck you then. i enjoy my life as is. if you like getting fucked in the ass by a tranny aye thats you. not for me.


I mean, what’s to say she doesn’t want you to put it in her bagina? (Butt vagina...see what I did there?)

I dunno, I haven’t found myself in that situation, but if I were in it, I like to think I’d at least go for the reach around


----------



## doublejj (Jul 8, 2019)

Has anyone applied for one of those new 'federally approved' drivers licenses yet?! Holy Sh*t what a long PITA list of hoops to jump thru?....I mean seriously WTF?
P.S. Maybe as you can tell I started the process of renewing my drivers license with California DMV today. I haven't had to get thru so much paperwork and documentation for one simple thing since my discharge from the Military!....Stay back I'm having flashbacks! When I get to DMV tomorrow morning with this stack of 'Original' papers that date back to mid-last century this ought to be a hoot!!


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 8, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Good luck; brush up on algebra you'll need it


Yessir. Did some work on Pythagoras theorum and whatnot today after class in the lab.


curious2garden said:


> Bing! You can never have to much algebra


I'm afraid I might be a little rusty after a year.


WeedFreak78 said:


> Just get a good calculator


Haha, definitely got my graphing calculator from college algebra. And no, typing boobies into never gets old


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 8, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Yessir. Did some work on Pythagoras theorum and whatnot today after class in the lab.
> 
> I'm afraid I might be a little rusty after a year.
> 
> Haha, definitely got my graphing calculator from college algebra. And no, typing boobies into never gets old


That math lab resource sounds excellent


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 8, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Has anyone applied for one of those new 'federally approved' drivers licenses yet?! Holy Sh*t what a long PITA list of hoops to jump thru?....I mean seriously WTF?
> P.S. Maybe as you can tell I started the process of renewing my drivers license with California DMV today. I haven't had to get thru so much paperwork and documentation for one simple thing since my discharge from the Military!....Stay back I'm having flashbacks! When I get to DMV tomorrow morning with this stack of 'Original' papers that date back to mid-last century ought to be a hoot!!


Is this about that crap in the news a couple years ago where some states DL weren't good enough for a Federal ID to satisfy TSA and that shit?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 8, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> WHELP... fuck me. was talking to my good friend who is a girl from my culinary school she got a fucked up nasty sense of humor like me but she aint immature. i was talking to her about how her coworker is fine af and i wanna smash. she tells me that coworker is a tranny and his name is theodore XD BRUH.. i can't even!.


Considering our other usual topic, (s)he might not be an automatic tranny. How you feel about driving stick? 



Metasynth said:


> Nothing wrong with trannies. They need lovin’ too


And lotsa lube. Use only factory-approved tranny fluid and for the love of Pete don't overfill.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 8, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Just get a good calculator



My dearly beloved work calculators. If you're going to be doing calculus you need RPN.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 8, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Considering our other usual topic, (s)he might not be an automatic tranny. How you feel about driving stick?


LOL


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 8, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Has anyone applied for one of those new 'federally approved' drivers licenses yet?! Holy Sh*t what a long PITA list of hoops to jump thru?....I mean seriously WTF?
> P.S. Maybe as you can tell I started the process of renewing my drivers license with California DMV today. I haven't had to get thru so much paperwork and documentation for one simple thing since my discharge from the Military!....Stay back I'm having flashbacks! When I get to DMV tomorrow morning with this stack of 'Original' papers that date back to mid-last century this ought to be a hoot!!


This license is the beginning of the end. Such bullshit. You want me paperwork? Here’s my existing license, which I used my BIRTH CERTIFICATE to procure. No? Not good enough?

FUCK!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 8, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> This license is the beginning of the end. Such bullshit. You want me paperwork? Here’s my existing license, which I used my BIRTH CERTIFICATE to procure. No? Not good enough?
> 
> FUCK!


Sounds like an internal passport


----------



## doublejj (Jul 8, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Is this about that crap in the news a couple years ago where some states DL weren't good enough for a Federal ID to satisfy TSA and that shit?


Yes....


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 8, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Sounds like an internal passport


I need one of those. Some of my meals get deported with (imo) insufficient process. Others get detained indefinitely.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 8, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Considering our other usual topic, (s)he might not be an automatic tranny.
> 
> 
> 
> And lotsa lube. Use only factory-approved tranny fluid and for the love of Pete don't overfill.


I think he said her name was Theodore, not Pete


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 8, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Whoa! Now is that the way to talk to someone who is offering you friendly, helpful advice?


lol aye if he swing that way good for him. i assumed he thought i was against LGBT or something after i went outside to smoke but naw i just simply don't roll that way. 



Metasynth said:


> I mean, what’s to say she doesn’t want you to put it in her bagina? (Butt vagina...see what I did there?)
> 
> I dunno, I haven’t found myself in that situation, but if I were in it, I like to think I’d at least go for the reach around


if she had a pussy and my friend didn't tell me that was a guy then yea i likely would of smashed then when i found out be like fuck that. she actually looks good though like you wouldn't even know it was a guy before.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 8, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Sounds like an internal passport


it is. You won't be able to fly without it in 2020.


----------



## lokie (Jul 8, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Sounds like an internal passport


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 8, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Considering our other usual topic, (s)he might not be an automatic tranny. How you feel about driving stick?
> 
> 
> 
> And lotsa lube. Use only factory-approved tranny fluid and for the love of Pete don't overfill.


Only if she teach me; let me put them miles on her


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 8, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Is this about that crap in the news a couple years ago where some states DL weren't good enough for a Federal ID to satisfy TSA and that shit?


Yeah I got my Real ID last year. Best looking DL pic I ever took! However to get a military endorsement on your DL my hub's retired ID wasn't good enough. They wanted him to go to the State of CA VA Affairs for some kind of endorsement because his Federal ID wasn't good enough I guess LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 8, 2019)

lokie said:


>


LOL Ihre papieren, bitte


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 8, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I need one of those. Some of my meals get deported with (imo) insufficient process. Others get detained indefinitely.


I warned you about eating that raw fish you left out


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 8, 2019)

lokie said:


>


Scarier: when they get _polite_.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 8, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> lol aye if he swing that way good for him. i assumed he thought i was against LGBT or something after i went outside to smoke but naw i just simply don't roll that way.
> 
> 
> if she had a pussy and my friend didn't tell me that was a guy then yea i likely would of smashed then when i found out be like fuck that. she actually looks good though like you wouldn't even know it was a guy before.


So to get this straight(or queer), you are attracted to someone, but are letting the mere fact that they have a penis get in the way of possible true love? I don’t get it. 

Also, could you stop saying smash? I dunno many women that like to get “smashed”

Sorta sounds like you jump into that pussy without foreplay, pump a couple times till you nut, and then roll over and go back to playing 
Fortnite.

At least say “fuck”, I know plenty of girls that like to fuck.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 8, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I warned you about eating that raw fish you left out


Yah it's catch and release day here


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 8, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> So to get this straight(or queer), you are attracted to someone, but are letting the mere fact that they have a penis get in the way of possible true love? I don’t get it.
> 
> Also, could you stop saying smash? I dunno many women that like to get “smashed”
> 
> ...


F'n smashing, old lad.


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 8, 2019)

Went to check out the cars posted today and DAMN.. found a bunch of cheap cars. even found a fucking stock skyline for around $15k that shit will sell quick though. probably just gonna save up and then when i have enough i look and then keep looking daily not be in a rush to buy that way i can possibly get a better car. lots of people selling cause they are leaving but there cars are on the newer end and usually have lower mileage as well. im keeping my eye on this 1989 corolla though right now it's around $2k but it hasn't sold for a good 2-3 weeks. 2dr though but it would make a nice car imo.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 8, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah I got my Real ID last year. Best looking DL pic I ever took! However to get a military endorsement on your DL my hub's retired ID wasn't good enough. They wanted him to go to the State of CA VA Affairs for some kind of endorsement because his Federal ID wasn't good enough I guess LOL


Yeah, I was at their office today also!!!....


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 8, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4362229
> My dearly beloved work calculators. If you're going to be doing calculus you need RPN.


I have the Walmart version. Got the protective case off of Amazon.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 8, 2019)

BTW, as of July 1 (last Monday) you need a certificate of Eligibility to purchase ammo in Calif, and go through a background check each time


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 8, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> So to get this straight(or queer), you are attracted to someone, but are letting the mere fact that they have a penis get in the way of possible true love? I don’t get it.
> 
> Also, could you stop saying smash? I dunno many women that like to get “smashed”
> 
> ...


HULK SMASH!!!.

i am not "attracted" to her in that way. physically attracted yea but other then that no. it's like seeing a picture of someone and you think they look good. thats not the same as being in love. imma call it coitus for you. she legit gonna get smashed anyways if we do fuck and im on top


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 8, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I have the Walmart version. Got the protective case off of Amazon. View attachment 4362234


LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 8, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I have the Walmart version. Got the protective case off of Amazon. View attachment 4362234


The trouble with a Walmart calculator is its tendency to have 88 or 97 after the decimal point.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 8, 2019)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I have the Walmart version. Got the protective case off of Amazon. View attachment 4362234


I think we’re gonna need a bigger boat...


----------



## doublejj (Jul 8, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> BTW, as of July 1 (last Monday) you need a certificate of Eligibility to purchase ammo in Calif, and go through a background check each time


does that include shotgun shells?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 8, 2019)

doublejj said:


> does that include shotgun shells?


Yes, all ammo. Not sure about reloading components. I stocked up prior.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 8, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Yes, all ammo. Not sure about reloading components. I stocked up prior.


Well, there’s always Nevada...


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 8, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> The trouble with a Walmart calculator is its tendency to have 88 or 97 after the decimal point.


Watch out for falling prices


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 8, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Well, there’s always Nevada...


It will be like smuggling drugs. Law states Calif. residents can't buy elsewhere and bring into the state


----------



## doublejj (Jul 8, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Yes, all ammo. Not sure about reloading components. I stocked up prior.


I'd hate to own a skeet range in ca right now....


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 8, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> Went to check out the cars posted today and DAMN.. found a bunch of cheap cars. even found a fucking stock skyline for around $15k that shit will sell quick though. probably just gonna save up and then when i have enough i look and then keep looking daily not be in a rush to buy that way i can possibly get a better car. lots of people selling cause they are leaving but there cars are on the newer end and usually have lower mileage as well. im keeping my eye on this 1989 corolla though right now it's around $2k but it hasn't sold for a good 2-3 weeks. 2dr though but it would make a nice car imo.


Aren't Skylines crazy expensive because they're a darling of the drifting set? MAN you have an eye for premium vehicles. You need to be in a value mindset.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 8, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> It will be like smuggling drugs. Law states Calif. residents can't buy elsewhere and bring into the state


Hmm, what’s to say you didn’t bring you own ammo INTO Nevada for a gun show, but couldn’t sell it for a fair price so you packed up and brought it home

Illegal to carry across state lines? Or just illegal to buy elsewhere and then transport? There’s gonna be a loophole somewhere.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 8, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> lol aye if he swing that way good for him. i assumed he thought i was against LGBT or something after i went outside to smoke but naw i just simply don't roll that way.
> 
> 
> if she had a pussy and my friend didn't tell me that was a guy then yea i likely would of smashed then when i found out be like fuck that. she actually looks good though like you wouldn't even know it was a guy before.


----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2019)

My son is calling this state commiefornia because of all the stupid gun laws.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 8, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Hmm, what’s to say you didn’t bring you own ammo INTO Nevada for a gun show, but couldn’t sell it for a fair price so you packed up and brought it home
> 
> Illegal to carry across state lines? Or just illegal to buy elsewhere and then transport? There’s gonna be a loophole somewhere.


I know some back roads into california from Nev that don't include the State check point...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 8, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I know some back roads into california from Nev that don't include the State check point...


What I wanna know is after you go through the initial background check, how long does it take to get ammo the next time? Anyone know?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 8, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I know some back roads into california from Nev that don't include the State check point...


Me too, not hard to find em these days with modern GPS. 

I’d be down to run ammo for profit, except I know some of it would likely be used in a crime...damn this moral compass


----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I know some back roads into california from Nev that don't include the State check point...


Up through Greenville?


----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> What I wanna know is after you go through the initial background check, how long does it take to get ammo the next time? Anyone know?


Supposed to be "instant", $1 charge every time. They check the data base, not like a gun purchase.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 8, 2019)

raratt said:


> Supposed to be "instant" $1 charge every time. They check the data base, not like a gun purchase.


Oh, well unless you got something to hide, or you’re about to go mass murder people, we don’t really have anything to worry about. 
I mean it feels stupid, but it could save lives. Gonna be a very hard one to know if it’s working that’s for sure.


----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh, well unless you got something to hide, or you’re about to go mass murder people, we don’t really have anything to worry about.
> I mean it feels stupid, but it could save lives. Gonna be a very hard one to know if it’s working that’s for sure.


How many times do you hear about a felon with a gun? I think this is just more BS to make the sheeple feel safe.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 8, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> What I wanna know is after you go through the initial background check, how long does it take to get ammo the next time? Anyone know?


You get your Cert of eligibilty; then every time you go to buy you pay $1 for the background check which is supposed to take 2 min. Most reports said it was 20-30 min. If there is a glitch, you can't buy.


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 8, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


>


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 8, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh, well unless you got something to hide, or you’re about to go mass murder people, we don’t really have anything to worry about.
> I mean it feels stupid, but it could save lives. Gonna be a very hard one to know if it’s working that’s for sure.


If you're willing to commit murder you're probably not gonna stop at stealing the ammo to do it.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 8, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> If you're willing to commit murder you're probably not gonna stop at stealing the ammo to do it.


Yup. And if you're a mass shooter that plans on going out in a blaze of glory then it won't matter if the ammo is "registered."


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 8, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Aren't Skylines crazy expensive because they're a darling of the drifting set? MAN you have an eye for premium vehicles. You need to be in a value mindset.


yea i think they are like #1 in the drifting scene as far as wanted cars go. surprised to even see one for sale and stock too. wasn't planning to buy one idc for skylines. i found a few nice cars though posted today could only afford 1 out of them all and it was a mustang. 

i was thinking of asking my aunty if she want to sell me my cousins car. she bought a car for my cousin but she doesn't seemed interested in learning to drive cause despite she can't pass her permit test i think she gave up totally. car just been sitting though for years. not sure if it has back taxes i bet it does and i think tires are flat as well. my aunty was actually driving it for some time but then idk she bought my old car and i assumed if it was working her bf would of been using it instead of buying his own car as well. she didn't offer to sell it either so maybe she holding onto it hoping my cousin gets her license. just figured it's sitting on there lot i take it out there hands so they can stop using it as an excuse to park in our lot cause they have "no space" not my problem though will be there problem once i get my car and my dad gets himself a new one too then they can't park on our side.


----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2019)

21 years in the AF, TS clearance forever, and I have to get a check to get ammo...I'm a little bitter.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 8, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> WHELP... fuck me. was talking to my good friend who is a girl from my culinary school she got a fucked up nasty sense of humor like me but she aint immature. i was talking to her about how her coworker is fine af and i wanna smash. she tells me that coworker is a tranny and his name is theodore XD BRUH.. i can't even!.


Lol I knew you liked the dick rolln up all that sushi lol WTF. Watch the Hangover 2, when they meet the lady boy


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 8, 2019)

raratt said:


> 21 years in the AF, TS clearance forever, and I have to get a check to get ammo...I'm a little bitter.


LOL Like I need to hear this in stereo. Hub goes on and on.


----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL Like I need to hear this in stereo. Hub goes on and on.


Meh.


----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2019)

At least I don't have to go take a gun safety course to buy a handgun... as far as I am concerned I should be able to have an AK and a Thompson with the background checks I have had.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 8, 2019)

what if i buy a lot of .45 ammo and I don't have a registered .45 on file?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 8, 2019)

doublejj said:


> what if i buy a lot of .45 ammo and I don't have a registered .45 on file?


They’ll automatically think you have a:


----------



## doublejj (Jul 8, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> They’ll automatically think you have a:


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 8, 2019)

doublejj said:


> what if i buy a lot of .45 ammo and I don't have a registered .45 on file?


Some time they'll get around to you. LOL Google can do it, why not Sacramento?


----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2019)

doublejj said:


> what if i buy a lot of .45 ammo and I don't have a registered .45 on file?


From what I have heard, if you have another gun registered then they don't care what caliber you buy.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 8, 2019)

raratt said:


> From what I have heard, if you have another gun registered then they don't care what caliber you buy.


Can I buy it for a friend and gift it to him/her?

I’d google it...but yknow...lazy


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 8, 2019)

doublejj said:


> it is. You won't be able to fly without it in 2020.


I got mine here in AK & all I had to provide was my valid state drivers license, retired military ID & passport.
I don't know for sure I needed all that but it was handy & new approved D/L was provided in minutes.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 8, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I got mine here in AK & all I had to provide was my valid state drivers license, retired military ID & passport.
> I don't know for sure I needed all that but it was handy & new approved D/L was provided in minutes.


in Cali they make you go online and pre-register & print out a 'check list' of items you'll need.....


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 9, 2019)

raratt said:


> 21 years in the AF, TS clearance forever, and I have to get a check to get ammo...I'm a little bitter.


That’s BS mate


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 9, 2019)

Big day the rain was off and on made it hard to join up the bricks. I need to get up earlier to do my chores, the kids just want to play when I get home (so do I). Just finished sharpening the chainsaw, got to chop up a tree that fell on a fence. I’ll have to run some new wire and put a new post in.
It’s getting dark I’ll just chop the tree tonight.


----------



## ANC (Jul 9, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Didn't you state you were crazy to a take a summer bio class? You're gonna love a summer Trig class.
> 
> Immediately memorize the identities and
> SOH
> ...


jeesus I hated that stuff so much in school due to having a crap teacher, who was dealing with a husband with brain cancer.
Fucking useful the few times I had to use it though. I know I did the whole yin yang sign mathematically on here before the picture purge, it was just a visual representation of Fibonacci.


----------



## ANC (Jul 9, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Just finished sharpening the chainsaw


Covey's 7th habit of effective people is --- Sharpening the saw.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 9, 2019)

I've been a hermit for the past three days. lazing around the house, smoking way too much weed and eating too much food. I'm going to go take a book, go to the wading pool and be lazy somewhere else today.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I got mine here in AK & all I had to provide was my valid state drivers license, retired military ID & passport.
> I don't know for sure I needed all that but it was handy & new approved D/L was provided in minutes.


Our state does not trust it's state employees, ie selling drivers licenses etc.... So they are verifying. What they have you do for the Real ID isn't enough for them. Then another department performs other checks, like sending a letter, you aren't expecting months later, to your listed address and if you don't reply sending out investigators. How do they select who they verify? I don't know. But I know they do check, trust but verify LOL


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 9, 2019)

Way too many children playing outside today. They should be in their bedroom avoiding all social contact and playing video games... like normal kids.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 9, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> https://www.kitv.com/story/40748546/e-coli-found-in-water-samples-on-oahus-windward-side?utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook_KITV&fbclid=IwAR0ZTvprClfzfxJvwkDW9-Q2U0X40qALrkB1kWwcmdNQ8O66qpw2_cBp8n8
> 
> What they gonna find E.coli in next? the fucking air? XD


I'm a little behind in reading on this thread, but e.coli is everywhere and on everything. It's definitely in the air, every warehouse where mice have been, they poop and it drys and then it gets crushed and becomes airborne settles on every can of beer, soda, beans it's literally on everything.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 9, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Way too many children playing outside today. They should be in their bedroom avoiding all social contact and playing video games... like normal kids.


Puppy kisses made up for all the loud kids splashing me. If this pretty girl is still here when I leave I’m going to sneak her out in my bag.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 9, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Way too many children playing outside today. They should be in their bedroom avoiding all social contact and playing video games... like normal kids.


----------



## 420God (Jul 9, 2019)

@doublejj you called it. Wife left me. Its who she was and I cant stop it. I just hope shes happy, I already filed the divorce papers.


----------



## ANC (Jul 9, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Way too many children playing outside today. They should be in their bedroom avoiding all social contact and playing video games... like normal kids.


There are even people who play with their kids in my street... Fucking barbarians.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 9, 2019)

420God said:


> @doublejj you called it. Wife left me. Its who she was and I cant stop it. I just hope shes happy, I already filed the divorce papers.


----------



## 420God (Jul 9, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


Right!?


----------



## 420God (Jul 9, 2019)

So I accomplished crying hard for the last 3 days but I'm picking up my new motorcycle this afternoon .


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2019)

420God said:


> @doublejj you called it. Wife left me. Its who she was and I cant stop it. I just hope shes happy, I already filed the divorce papers.


 say what?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 9, 2019)

420God said:


> @doublejj you called it. Wife left me. Its who she was and I cant stop it. I just hope shes happy, I already filed the divorce papers.


I am so sorry amigo


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 9, 2019)

420God said:


> So I accomplished crying hard for the last 3 days but I'm picking up my new motorcycle this afternoon .


Harley dresser?


----------



## 420God (Jul 9, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Harley dresser?


The Honda fury I've always wanted that the wife wouldn't let me get.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2019)

420God said:


> So I accomplished crying hard for the last 3 days but I'm picking up my new motorcycle this afternoon .


I can't like this. I'm so sorry but it sounds like you're handling this the best way you can. Acceptance is tough, how's your girl handling it? My heart goes out to you.


----------



## 420God (Jul 9, 2019)

I'll be selling the farm too and every thing else. Starting over with a couple hundred grand in the bank.


----------



## 420God (Jul 9, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I can't like this. I'm so sorry but it sounds like you're handling this the best way you can. Acceptance is tough, how's your girl handling it? My heart goes out to you.


She left with her but came back the next day. Shes doing alright.


----------



## 420God (Jul 9, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> say what?


Marrying a lesbian is fun for a while but it doesn't work out.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 9, 2019)

420God said:


> @doublejj you called it. Wife left me. Its who she was and I cant stop it. I just hope shes happy, I already filed the divorce papers.


Holy shit.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2019)

Don't over do it mate, sorry about what's going on. Honestly . Don't let your emotions get in front of logic.it's tough not to do


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2019)

420God said:


> I'll be selling the farm too and every thing else. Starting over with a couple hundred grand in the bank.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2019)

420God said:


> Marrying a lesbian is fun for a while but it doesn't work out.


it didn't work out for me either man, i feel ya


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 9, 2019)

Oh man


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 9, 2019)

420God said:


> The Honda fury I've always wanted that the wife wouldn't let me get.


It's a step toward your destiny ...


----------



## 420God (Jul 9, 2019)

curious2garden said:


>


Spent the last 18 years building it with her, it's a huge house and way more than I need. All the reminders hurt.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 9, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> it didn't work out for me either man, i feel ya


My first marriage didn't have the sexual twist but it went up like Hiroshima.
Hang in there, make smart decisions & don't allow your daughter to become a pawn in this.


----------



## 420God (Jul 9, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My first marriage didn't have the sexual twist but it went up like Hiroshima.
> Hang in there, make smart decisions & don't allow your daughter to become a pawn in this.


I think we'll be ok. I'm not mad at all, kinda saw it coming. It just hurts.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2019)

420God said:


> Spent the last 18 years building it with her, it's a huge house and way more than I need. All the reminders hurt.


and they will mate always will........let your logic guide you, not your emotions. Let your mind go, and your body will follow suit


----------



## 420God (Jul 9, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> and they will mate always will........let your logic guide you, not your emotions. Let your mind go, and your body will follow suit


I was already getting out of farming, sold half the herd this weekend, that's how I'm buying the bike. No point in having a farm when I'm not gonna.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 9, 2019)

Buy the bike, RENT out the farm


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2019)

420God said:


> I was already getting out of farming, sold half the herd this weekend, that's how I'm buying the bike. No point in having a farm when I'm not gonna.


As much as you can other than the divorce try to make no large decisions for a year.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Buy the bike, RENT out the farm


^^^^^^ THIS


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2019)

420God said:


> I was already getting out of farming, sold half the herd this weekend, that's how I'm buying the bike. No point in having a farm when I'm not gonna.


that's cool, when me and my ex split i came out to the country. For me it's peaceful and it gives me the ability to collect my thoughts and keep me centered


----------



## 420God (Jul 9, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Buy the bike, RENT out the farm


We plan on moving south and already have a rental we hate dealing with.


----------



## raratt (Jul 9, 2019)

420God said:


> @doublejj you called it. Wife left me. Its who she was and I cant stop it. I just hope shes happy, I already filed the divorce papers.


That sucks, sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 9, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> that's cool, when me and my ex split i came out to the country. For me it's peaceful and it gives me the ability to collect my thoughts and keep me centered


Exactly what I did and same reason. Major life change


----------



## 420God (Jul 9, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> that's cool, when me and my ex split i came out to the country. For me it's peaceful and it gives me the ability to collect my thoughts and keep me centered


I love the country but there's more opportunities in the city. Won't be for a couple more years.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2019)

420God said:


> We plan on moving south and already have a rental we hate dealing with.


I think housing rentals are different from a business rental (farm). You could have an attorney write the contract and then the tenant, who is literally renting a business is responsible for all maintenance and you document the condition going in and they are responsible. Anyway just another option but as much as you can avoid any other large changes it helps. I can't even imagine how hard this must be. You will be in my thoughts.


----------



## 420God (Jul 9, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I think housing rentals are different from a business rental (farm). You could have an attorney write the contract and then the tenant, who is literally renting a business is responsible for all maintenance and you document the condition going in and they are responsible. Anyway just another option but as much as you can avoid any other large changes it helps. I can't even imagine how hard this must be. You will be in my thoughts.


Everything is in my parents name and was gonna be left to me when they retire, I don't want it anymore. It was a family decision. They'll have more money now to enjoy their golden years.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 9, 2019)

420God said:


> Spent the last 18 years building it with her, it's a huge house and way more than I need. All the reminders hurt.


 I'm sorry. This is so sad, I hope things work out for you.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2019)

420God said:


> Everything is in my parents name and was gonna be left to me when they retire, I don't want it anymore. It was a family decision. They'll have more money now to enjoy their golden years.


That makes perfect sense. You are doing well. I wish I could just give you a hug. Sounds like you're doing the best you can and your family is behind you.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 9, 2019)

Day 2 
It's just water in the soda bottle... and moonshine


----------



## 420God (Jul 9, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> That makes perfect sense. You are doing well. I wish I could just give you a hug. Sounds like you're doing the best you can and your family is behind you.


Both my younger sisters have been through divorce, they're really helping.


----------



## 420God (Jul 9, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm sorry. This is so sad, I hope things work out for you.


I'm only 38 and from what I've been told I'm an ok looking guy. I'll live.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 9, 2019)

420God said:


> I'm only 38 and from what I've been told I'm an ok looking guy. I'll live.


Even better, you're ambitious and have a great work ethic


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 9, 2019)

420God said:


> I'm only 38 and from what I've been told I'm an ok looking guy. I'll live.


Wow you've already accomplished a lot for being under 40. Good looking single guy with a motorcycle and a couple hundred grand in the bank. You'll have to be fending the chicks off in no time.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2019)

420God said:


> I'm only 38 and from what I've been told I'm an ok looking guy. I'll live.


LOL OK looking!? You are smoking!


----------



## 420God (Jul 9, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Even better, you're ambitious and have a great work ethic


Welder by trade and hold more AWS certificates than anyone. I can get a job anywhere.


----------



## 420God (Jul 9, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wow you've already accomplished a lot for being under 40. Good looking single guy with a motorcycle and a couple hundred grand in the bank. You'll have to be fending the chicks off in no time.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 9, 2019)

420God said:


> @doublejj you called it. Wife left me. Its who she was and I cant stop it. I just hope shes happy, I already filed the divorce papers.


Wow that escalated quick mate


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2019)

you know you can what a friend of mine did when he got divorced and had a farm....he hired a ranch manager to take care of the ranch, you said you already have a rental already...so you bank both.......move to the caymen islands and your golden.....for the rest....just a thought....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Exactly what I did and same reason. Major life change


yep......


----------



## 420God (Jul 9, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> you know you can what a friend of mine did when he got divorced and had a farm....he hired a ranch manager to take care of the ranch, you said you already have a rental already...so you bank both.......move to the caymen islands and your golden.....for the rest....just a thought....


The farm has been losing money the last couple years, it's too difficult for small guys like us. The government regulated us out of business. Maybe if cattle or pork prices were higher but that's a chance we don't want to take.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2019)

420God said:


> The farm has been losing money the last couple years, it's too difficult for small guys like us. The government regulated us out of business. Maybe if cattle or pork prices were higher but that's a chance we don't want to take.


ever looked into honey as a crop???


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 9, 2019)

Hmmmmm trying to write a post to make @420God feel better but they all end up nasty, about her. I’ll bow out of this one.















But I’m right here when it’s time to get nasty lol


----------



## 420God (Jul 9, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> ever looked into honey as a crop???


My father is extremely allergic to bees.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2019)

420God said:


> My father is extremely allergic to bees.


oops...

strike that off as a choice....

didn't know..


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2019)

ok sell the farm, keep the rental and still move to the caymens......problem solved.....and when the ex txt's you, send her a picture back with a dos XX at the beach with flip flops.....


----------



## TacoMac (Jul 9, 2019)

Finished the bamboo flooring in the guest room.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Finished the bamboo flooring in the guest room.
> 
> View attachment 4362572


nice work man


----------



## 420God (Jul 9, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> ok sell the farm, keep the rental and still move to the caymens......problem solved.....and when the ex txt's you, send her a picture back with a dos XX at the beach with flip flops.....


My dad grew up between San Antonio and Corpus Cristi, guess where we're thinking.


----------



## TacoMac (Jul 9, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> nice work man


Thanks. One more room upstairs to go: my son's.

Then the upstairs hallway and all the room entries, but I have to paint all of it first. 

Then the last and most dreaded: the stairs. Damn that's going to suck.


----------



## lokie (Jul 9, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My first marriage didn't have the sexual twist but it went up like Hiroshima.
> Hang in there, make smart decisions & don't allow your daughter to become a pawn in this.


Both my Ex's could do the nasty, nastily. no issues there.

The first was too high maintenance, she wanted to drink from fine crystal but at that time we could not afford a dixie cup.
She left town with in a week of our last argument and I never saw her again.

#2 was a jealous zealot. I worked with a guy named Leslie , she knew him. I mentioned his name once and she freaked.
"Leslie? Who is Leslie your fucking her aren't you?" smh  . Once I had enough of that BS I told her,
you keep everything and I'll go with just the clothes on my back, just sign on the bottom line.! I had had enough. I was serious too.

Her reply? "OH NO, you ain't get'n off that easy."



@420God , in this case the old adage of "Time heals all wounds" actually holds true.








Stop in and post from time to time. There is a whole new life out there just waiting for you to arrive.


----------



## raratt (Jul 9, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> ok sell the farm, keep the rental and still move to the caymens......problem solved.....and when the ex txt's you, send her a picture back with a dos *DD's* at the beach with flip flops.....


fify


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2019)

420God said:


> My dad grew up between San Antonio and Corpus Cristi, guess where we're thinking.


oh crap...lol...i'm really gonna have to lock my doors now...lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2019)

raratt said:


> fify


hey i did it after my that relationship.....i was in Mexico though


----------



## doublejj (Jul 9, 2019)

420God said:


>


Come to Northern Cali bro....I'll try to lure laughing grass up here, maybe you can start over...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2019)

420God said:


> My dad grew up between San Antonio and Corpus Cristi, guess where we're thinking.


Close enough to party with the group


----------



## Oldschooldude (Jul 9, 2019)

420God said:


> My dad grew up between San Antonio and Corpus Cristi, guess where we're thinking.


Texas has a lot to offer. (i feel like im interrupting piping up tell me if i am) lost my wife 3 houses and a million in savings, holdings etc all at the same time, i feel ya. spent 3 years basically split between walking shellshocked and a fetal position, no children involved thankfully. 11 yrs later, I've my own house a small one man business in yr 6 and the best herb . your in the tunnel on your way to the other side and doing fine. Hard to hear of the farm, am an old Ag. guy myself, had brahmin hybrids and grew up selling veggies roadside so ive a soft spot for farms. i know that not living in or near our house was something that helped so good for you. congrats on the bike, if I'd buy anything big it would be land for and rv/ boat storage facility: cash cow. had a single fam rental, a duplex rental>>> shoot me if i ever do that again. f allll that. now imma going to spark up some killer indica and toast your new birth. you are so young lol you have the whole world available to you, enjoy.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 9, 2019)

420God said:


> I'll be selling the farm too and every thing else. Starting over with a couple hundred grand in the bank.


I was only 1/2 kidding about moving to Cali bro. With a grub stake like that you can start a money generating pot farm and be off to the beach during off season. I just don't know weather I should post a pic of a huge pot plant here or a picture of the girls on the beach...But seriously man I just don't know what you must be feeling right now. I wish you the best of luck


----------



## 420God (Jul 9, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I was only 1/2 kidding about moving to Cali bro. With a grub stake like that you can start a money generating pot farm and be off to the beach off season. I just don't know weather I should post a pic of a huge pot plant here or a picture of the girls on the beach...But seriously man I just don't know what you must be feeling right now. I wish you the best of luck


Thank you, right now I'm feeling anxious, I'm on my way to get the bike. But it still hurts, she was my best friend.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 9, 2019)

420God said:


> Thank you, right now I'm feeling anxious, I'm on my way to get the bike. But it still hurts, she was my best friend.


hugs....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2019)

420God said:


> Thank you, right now I'm feeling anxious, I'm on my way to get the bike. But it still hurts, she was my best friend.


she still is, in a way.......just saying


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 9, 2019)

420God said:


> @doublejj you called it. Wife left me. Its who she was and I cant stop it. I just hope shes happy, I already filed the divorce papers.


Sucks. You guys were one of my fav couples. I always admired that you guys pulled off something that us mere mortals cannot. And you did, for a long time. Can't wait to hear about your future endeavors, subbed...

P.S. No need to stop posting pics of her just because you guys aren't together


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 9, 2019)

420God said:


> Marrying a lesbian is fun for a while but it doesn't work out.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 9, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Sucks. You guys were one of my fav couples. I always admired that you guys pulled off something that us mere mortals cannot. And you did, for a long time. Can't wait to hear about your future endeavors, subbed...
> 
> P.S. No need to stop posting pics of her just because you guys aren't together


Just send the pics to tyler and he can post them for us......


----------



## too larry (Jul 9, 2019)

@420God, so sorry buddy. Not much I can say.


A line from a Steven King book has stuck with me when kinky sex choices comes up. I forget the book, but an old mobster had a real bad heart. The doctor told him he had to give up sex. When he went back in for the doctor to check his heart monitor, the doctor said, "I told you to give up sex. I see here you are having sex twice a day. What gives?"

The mobster said, "masturbation isn't sex. I can't give that up."

Doctor, "the heart doesn't know the difference."


----------



## doublejj (Jul 9, 2019)

420God said:


> The Honda fury I've always wanted that the wife wouldn't let me get.


----------



## too larry (Jul 9, 2019)

On a sunnier note, I did my first town trip in daylight hours in a couple of months. Catholic thrift store is still closed until further notice, so only 4 thrift stores. Found a nice Merino wool shirt, a silk shirt and a pair of shorts fit to wear to work. {circumstances related to circumference has effected a lot of my work clothes} Also a cookie tin for a smaller camp rolling tray, a glass baking dish so I can now do two batches of whatever I'm baking at work. Twice now folks have come in as I was taking canna baking out of the oven. It was very awkward for me not to offer them a taste. And now the new girl is bringing her kids to work, so it would be a good idea to have non canna baking going at the same time.

The checkout girl at walmart slipped in a $260 item called site merc. I had over 500 bucks worth of stuff, so while I thought 700 something was high, I didn't actually look until I got home. So I get to go back to walmart first thing tomorrow. So much for going another 2 months between trips to town.


----------



## TacoMac (Jul 9, 2019)

420God said:


> @doublejj you called it. Wife left me. Its who she was and I cant stop it. I just hope shes happy, I already filed the divorce papers.


I feel like a complete asshole.

I posted bullshit about my house works not having read the previous pages and seen your situation.

Back in 1997, I came home from work to a note. I thought my life was over.

My life has done nothing but improve since then.

It's so very hard to believe that will happen at the time. Looking back, I smile at myself for having thought that. It seems silly to me now, but it most certainly wasn't then.

I don't have the first clue how old you are, how long you were together or anything of that nature, but none of that matters.

Know this, because it is a fact: you'll go on. You'll have a great life. You'll be happy again.

And you, like me and so very many others, will look back and smile...wondering how you could have ever been upset at all.

Sending nothing but positive waves your way.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 9, 2019)

@420God 
Keep a clear head while on that bike.


----------



## TacoMac (Jul 9, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> @420God
> Keep a clear head while on that bike.


I've got a 2007 VMax. You ever find yourself in Georgia, let me know. We'll ride.


----------



## raratt (Jul 9, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> @420God
> Keep a clear head while on that bike.


There is a saying I "mostly" tried to live by when I was riding: There are old motorcyclists, and bold motorcyclists, but no old, bold motorcyclists. I always rode like people in cars or trucks are trying to kill me, because they were. Head on a swivel at all times.


----------



## JayBio420 (Jul 9, 2019)

I’m finally filing for divorce this week. Better days ahead!


----------



## raratt (Jul 9, 2019)

When we had kids my wife and I made a deal, whoever leaves first has to take the kids. That was 38 years ago on the 6th of this month.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 9, 2019)

I'm still waiting for the April fools joke to fall, but I'm realizing it's July. @420God sorry to hear brother. Positive vibes your way 

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 9, 2019)

raratt said:


> There is a saying I "mostly" tried to live by when I was riding: There are old motorcyclists, and bold motorcyclists, but no old, bold motorcyclists. I always rode like people in cars or trucks are trying to kill me, because they were. Head on a swivel at all times.


When I rode or drove in the Bay Area, we had some lovely twisty roads. What kept me slow and prudent was a mental image of a bicyclist in poor control JUST around that blind apex ... goodness knows we had those.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 9, 2019)

raratt said:


> There is a saying I "mostly" tried to live by when I was riding: There are old motorcyclists, and bold motorcyclists, but no old, bold motorcyclists. I always rode like people in cars or trucks are trying to kill me, because they were. Head on a swivel at all times.


Please explain 70mph lane splitters to me.....


----------



## raratt (Jul 9, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Please explain 70mph lane splitters to me.....


bold motorcyclists. The "nicest" thing that can happen on a motorcycle is you slide on asphalt until you stop, throw a couple tons of steel into the mix and things don't come out well.


----------



## TacoMac (Jul 9, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Please explain 70mph lane splitters to me.....


Lane splitting is when cars are in stopped traffic and motorcycles go bolting up the space in between the cars.

It's illegal in most States, but legal in California.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 9, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Lane splitting is when cars are in stopped traffic and motorcycles go bolting up the space in between the cars.
> 
> It's illegal in most States, but legal in California.


they do it at 70 here.....


----------



## TacoMac (Jul 9, 2019)

doublejj said:


> they do it at 70 here.....


They deserve to die. It's stupidly on an incomprehensible level.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 9, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> I've got a 2007 VMax. You ever find yourself in Georgia, let me know. We'll ride.



Dude, it's too soon. He's not ready to start dating again. Besides, I knew him first...


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 9, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Lane splitting is when cars are in stopped traffic and motorcycles go bolting up the space in between the cars.
> 
> It's illegal in most States, but legal in California.


Because of the heat. Anything above 15 mph is ego.



TacoMac said:


> They deserve to die. It's stupidly on an incomprehensible level.


They did die, on the side of the road with a seized engine.


----------



## raratt (Jul 9, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> When I rode or drove in the Bay Area, we had some lovely twisty roads. What kept me slow and prudent was a mental image of a bicyclist in poor control JUST around that blind apex ... goodness knows we had those.


I was coming down Mulholland drive going to the Rock Store in SO cal and met up with a Porsche in full 4 corner slide in the apex of a decreasing radius turn headed in the opposite direction. I had time to twitch the bike up a bit and suck in my left leg. I needed a beer after that.


----------



## TacoMac (Jul 9, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Because of the heat. Anything above 15 mph is ego.
> 
> 
> 
> They did die, on the side of the road with a seized engine.


Here, it's 4 points on your license and a 500 dollar fine.

I wear full gear when I ride. I've only had to pull over once in stopped traffic because I was about to pass out.

That was back in 2010 on 285.

I've never once had a reason to lane split. I see no reason for anybody else to need to either.


----------



## raratt (Jul 9, 2019)

Lane splitting was started when all the bikes were air cooled and being stuck in traffic would seize an engine. LA traffic is good that way. I have done it however not more than 15 MPH over the speed of the cars around me, and not above 30 MPH.


----------



## playallnite (Jul 9, 2019)

I finally had to give up riding,after nearly 50 safe years I lost my mojo, lyme disease has really affected my equilibrium/balance and I'm a magnet for assholes on the highway, these days you have to be so safe,it takes all the fun away ( my final decade was nearly 100% off-road and US forest service roads).My last and epic ride got me 90 miles from the acrtic circle, now that the Dalton Highway in Alaska is paved it's not really a challenge anymore. To all those still doin' it be safe! Anybody wanna buy a KLR?


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 9, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Lol I knew you liked the dick rolln up all that sushi lol WTF. Watch the Hangover 2, when they meet the lady boy View attachment 4362263


lol yea i just remembered that part before i went to bed. this one is hotter then her though like you legit cannot even tell it's a guy.


Bareback said:


> I'm a little behind in reading on this thread, but e.coli is everywhere and on everything. It's definitely in the air, every warehouse where mice have been, they poop and it drys and then it gets crushed and becomes airborne settles on every can of beer, soda, beans it's literally on everything.


im sure it is that was a joke btw cause i work in the food industry always got fucking ecoli recalls shit is funny. there was another link associating to the Board of Water supply here where people are faking they work for the company so i assume that has something to deal with the ecoli being found in the water. nothing new for us though we got dirty ass sea water from time to time due to storms and water pipe breaks. couple years ago the one in the ala wai broke or something sewage went into the ocean water and caused flesh eating disease couldnt even go on the sand. one guy slipped in the water had to get hit leg amputated. funny thing is when in highschool i took canoe paddling as a sport and that is where we practiced. smelled like straight up sewage was nasty af. at that time the water was safe but it's still disgusting dark brown and super stink at certain areas where the pipes were idk if it still smells like that but you could see the massive pipes coming out the water. ironically i think they found a species of seahorses there as well


----------



## doublejj (Jul 9, 2019)

raratt said:


> Lane splitting was started when all the bikes were air cooled and being stuck in traffic would seize an engine. LA traffic is good that way. I have done it however not more than 15 MPH over the speed of the cars around me, and not above 30 MPH.


It used to piss me off, but as i'm getting older, now I just hope they have a pink dot on their drivers license..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 9, 2019)

raratt said:


> There are old motorcyclists, and bold motorcyclists, but no old, bold motorcyclists.


Replace "Motorcyclists" with Bush Pilots & that's what we say up here.



Lethidox said:


> you legit cannot even tell it's a guy.


Until you get to the lack of Lady Bits - that's sort of a give away & a De-boner @ the same time.
(For me - your results may vary).


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 9, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Here, it's 4 points on your license and a 500 dollar fine.
> 
> I wear full gear when I ride. I've only had to pull over once in stopped traffic because I was about to pass out.
> 
> ...


Coming home from a weekend at Pismo on a 2005 fat bob with the g/f stuck on the 101 in bumper to bumper, 20 ft a min. 108 degrees without a chance of a breeze when all of a sudden it didn't want to run any longer, hammered my way over two lanes to shut it down and let it cool off.

Cosmic debris on the side of the road.


----------



## raratt (Jul 9, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Bush Pilots


I've seen the videos, those dudes are nutso, highly skilled, but still nutso.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 9, 2019)

raratt said:


> I've seen the videos, those dudes are nutso, highly skilled, but still nutso.


STOL competition is on a whole new level - aeronautic skill & specialized machinery.


----------



## raratt (Jul 9, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> STOL competition is on a whole new level - aeronautic skill & specialized machinery.


The U-2 does the ST part well...lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 9, 2019)

raratt said:


> The U-2 does the ST part well...lol


But 14' 7"?
Of course the thrust/horsepower to weight ratio is probably heavily skewed to the Cubby's side.


----------



## 420God (Jul 9, 2019)

Just got home.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 9, 2019)

lokie said:


>


I've already come to the realization I'll never fly again because I'm not getting that Real ID, fuck them, I won't allow them to catalogue me so easily. I figure they'll go after trains more heavily in the next couple decades, then in 50 or so years they'll limit interstate travel without ID, then I'd be fucked, but I should be dead, so whatever. Unless the police state path we've been on since 9/11 changes dramatically, we're headed there ^^^





READ IT, BITCHES


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 9, 2019)

raratt said:


> Lane splitting was started when all the bikes were air cooled and being stuck in traffic would seize an engine. LA traffic is good that way. I have done it however not more than 15 MPH over the speed of the cars around me, and not above 30 MPH.


I've only done it in fully stopped traffic. 
OK, sometimes in nearly stopped traffic.

But when the cars are going 20 mph plus, they can close the door on a rider _fast_, and that isn't counting shenanigans with car doors. 

It was the one time I was really glad to have obnoxious exhaust pipes. The cars could hear me approaching. 99% of them were cool about it, but there is always that asshole who pseudo-accidentally made the gap that little bit too narrow. That too kept me careful.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 9, 2019)

420God said:


> Just got home.
> View attachment 4362689


Pretty. That back seat doesn’t look very comfy.


----------



## 420God (Jul 9, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pretty. That back seat doesn’t look very comfy.


Its bigger than it looks and I have a sissy bar I can put on.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 9, 2019)

420God said:


> .


Hey, no fucking around...for real? I’m sorry to hear it brother.


----------



## 420God (Jul 9, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Hey, no fucking around...for real? I’m sorry to hear it brother.


For really real. I'll be ok.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 9, 2019)

420God said:


> Its bigger than it looks and I have a sissy bar I can put on.


Lol is it really called a sissy bar? Looks like your passenger would have to wrap her legs around you... I can’t see any place to put your feet.


----------



## raratt (Jul 9, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol is it really called a sissy bar? Looks like your passenger would have to wrap her legs around you... I can’t see any place to put your feet.


That's the whole idea...lol. Just joking, there are footpegs, usually.


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 9, 2019)

tired; don't want to think about work at home but i am. too much drama going on. just waiting for this weekend to show up so i can get paid already. sitting at $909 for car spending about $30-50 a week on smokes and energy drinks. well then again i spent money on fish food and dog stuff also. im not trying to hold onto every single dollar though cause for me that would be much harder make me want to spend more over time but i do need to stop buying so much damn energy drinks and start smoking less. got a little over 5 months to start quitting towards the ending i think i will start though make it a little easier on myself gradually smoking less and less until i quit.


----------



## 420God (Jul 9, 2019)

They were folded in.


----------



## raratt (Jul 9, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> But 14' 7"?
> Of course the thrust/horsepower to weight ratio is probably heavily skewed to the Cubby's side.


Possibly 20', never measured it. Bunches of lift with the long wings.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 9, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol is it really called a sissy bar? Looks like your passenger would have to wrap her legs around you... I can’t see any place to put your feet.


You’ll just have to take a ride with him to experience it yourself


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 9, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> You’ll just have to take a ride with him to experience it yourself


I get next!

SH420


----------



## 420God (Jul 9, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> You’ll just have to take a ride with him to experience it yourself


I think I'm done with lesbians for a while. No offense @Laughing Grass


----------



## too larry (Jul 9, 2019)

Speaking of ex's. . . . . . .


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 9, 2019)

420God said:


> I think I'm done with lesbians for a while. No offense @Laughing Grass


Does that mean I get first?

SH420


----------



## 420God (Jul 9, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Does that mean I get first?
> 
> SH420


No sissy bar though, you'll have to hold on real tight.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 9, 2019)

420God said:


> I think I'm done with lesbians for a while. No offense @Laughing Grass


Best laugh I’ve had today


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 9, 2019)

420God said:


> No sissy bar though, you'll have to hold on real tight.


Lose the foot bars too


----------



## raratt (Jul 9, 2019)

I made a joke to someone in High School about if you squeeze the front brake hard it mashes the girls tits up against your back. Somehow that got around and one girl I gave a ride to warned me to not do that, I laughed.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 9, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol is it really called a sissy bar? Looks like your passenger would have to wrap her legs around you... I can’t see any place to put your feet.


I think she's getting the hang of it....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 9, 2019)

420God said:


> I think I'm done with lesbians for a while. No offense @Laughing Grass


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 9, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> lol yea i just remembered that part before i went to bed. this one is hotter then her though like you legit cannot even tell it's a guy.


Just f her/him it only gets weird when your balls slap together. You have probably thought about in the shower a bit lately.
Only live once 
La LaLa La Lola


----------



## doublejj (Jul 9, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Just f her/him it only gets weird when your balls slap together. You have probably thought about in the shower a bit lately.
> Only live once
> La LaLa La Lola


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 9, 2019)

420God said:


> They were folded in.
> View attachment 4362709


Slick bike very jealous


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 9, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Just f her/him it only gets weird when your balls slap together. You have probably thought about in the shower a bit lately.
> Only live once
> La LaLa La Lola


naw when im in the shower im thinking who tf is outside the curtain when i pull um back like in a horror film. our bathroom door dont even lock. you can lock it but if you just turn on the handle it opens easily. everyone walk in on me taking a shit that way


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 9, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> naw when im in the shower im thinking who tf is outside the curtain when i pull um back like in a horror film. our bathroom door dont even lock. you can lock it but if you just turn on the handle it opens easily. everyone walk in on me taking a shit that way


Neither does mine no one ever pays me a visit in the shower.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 9, 2019)

420God said:


> I think I'm done with lesbians for a while. No offense @Laughing Grass


OK I'm getting in line for pillion bitch duty

~claws at Tyler's eyes~ back off Your Majesty


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 9, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Neither does mine no one ever pays me a visit in the shower.


we have cats my cat before she passed away liked to hang out on the bath tub ledge while someone is showering. scares the shit out of me cause you just hear the curtains moving and see something small. i got a big scar on my foot from when she was a baby and clawed me lol. she was old though 16 years old before she passed. my "sisters" dog is 16 right now. not really her dog cause she really doesn't take care of him but she is the one who wanted him. he is actually my aunties old dog but her ex husband was abusive and tortured there dogs including him so we rescued him. she got a new dog after that of course they divorced by now but she didn't even take care of that dog and when the humane society called her to pick up her dog she just didn't answer the phone knowing it was them. ironically she bought a new dog just this year she dont even walk the dog though. 

gotta down grade our pets we got too many.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 9, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> OK I'm getting in line for pillion bitch duty
> 
> ~claws at Tyler's eyes~ back off Your Majesty


That would be a sight, how tall are you??


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 9, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> That would be a sight, how tall are you??


Six-one. Gravity claimed an inch.

When I was 16 and six-two, I folded myself into the backseat of a Morris Mini (the original one). No way can I do that anymore.


----------



## 420God (Jul 9, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> That would be a sight, how tall are you??



I'm 5'6"


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 9, 2019)

420God said:


> View attachment 4362784
> I'm 5'6"


Yeah, but you look nothing like Pee-wee (I have standards; I won't be just anybody's rear seat candy) and your cylinders are oriented correctly. Is that a Guzzi?


----------



## 420God (Jul 9, 2019)

Fuck I just looked it up. Pee Wee is 5'10"


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2019)

420God said:


> I think I'm done with lesbians for a while. No offense @Laughing Grass


Would it be creepy of me to mention I'm hetero? Yes, old but hetero 
Edited to add 5'4"


Grandpapy said:


> That would be a sight, how tall are you??


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 9, 2019)

420God said:


> Fuck I just looked it up. Pee Wee is 5'10"


It's a little-known fact that Adam had two inches on God. Explains some of that Eden jealousy. Bring your flaming sword in case of assholes. 

Course, I'll be wearing a helmet, so I could pinch-hit as that flaming sword. I'll keep the falsetto to a minimum.


----------



## raratt (Jul 9, 2019)

420God said:


> View attachment 4362784
> I'm 5'6"


I rode an 850 Guzzi for awhile, felt like I was shaking my ass when sitting at a stop.


----------



## raratt (Jul 9, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Six-one


I might be down to that also, haven't been measured in forever.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 9, 2019)

420God said:


> Fuck I just looked it up. Pee Wee is 5'10"


By the way ...


... nice bike!!


----------



## 420God (Jul 9, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> By the way ...
> 
> 
> ... nice bike!!


Thank you. I got a good deal on it. The guy I got it from bought it without his wife knowing and she was pissed, he sold it for a loss.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 9, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Looks like your passenger would have to wrap her legs around you


Now you're getting it. Lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 9, 2019)

420God said:


> Thank you. I got a good deal on it. The guy I got it from bought it without his wife knowing and she was pissed, he sold it for a loss.


Score! Nice to know you got a deal on it. 

Just don't get no Buicks in your teeth! (my favorite biker benediction, that.)


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 9, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Now you're getting it. Lol


I'm not that flexible; footpegs are not negotiable.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 10, 2019)

@420God I’m really sorry to hear that. 

My heart goes out to you brother. 


Mad love homie! Stay strong my dude. 



You know where I’m at, if you’re ever around, hit me up. I’ll be here.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 10, 2019)

Mate I apologise for liking your post I liked it because I thought you must be a true friend.

I’ll leave you to it not here for a typing argument.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 10, 2019)

@420God if I have offended you I apologise.

Gary thanks for the profile post your a real fucking gentleman


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 10, 2019)

Trust me, you DONT want to do this.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 10, 2019)

@DustyDuke you tried to bow out. And I’ll give you that. You did your best to not say anything about @420God wife. But then you said something about if he needs you’d be there to talk shit... do I got that right?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 10, 2019)

Me thinks there were deletions. What did I miss???


----------



## TacoMac (Jul 10, 2019)

My '07 Vmax. Bought it brand new. 14,756 miles on it. 165 horsepower on 635 pounds. Zero to 100mph in 5.4 seconds.

No sissy bar, but a much bigger back seat...although nobody has ever dared sit there.


----------



## 420God (Jul 10, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> @420God I’m really sorry to hear that.
> 
> My heart goes out to you brother.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary, I think the worst part is over. I haven't cried for almost a full day now. My family has been helping me out, I think I'll be good.


DustyDuke said:


> @420God if I have offended you I apologise.
> 
> Gary thanks for the profile post your a real fucking gentleman


You're good dude, no apology necessary. You haven't said anything I haven't thought myself. I'm just trying to see the brighter side to this.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 10, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Me thinks there were deletions. What did I miss???


Idk if he deleted it. But he said something about talking shit. Lol and that’s alI I needed

I joke, but I’m for real for real


420God said:


> Thanks Gary, I think the worst part is over. I haven't cried for almost a full day now. My family has been helping me out, I think I'll be good.
> 
> You're good dude, no apology necessary. You haven't said anything I haven't thought myself. I'm just trying to see the brighter side to this.


ok dusty, my bad for last night. Maybe I read things wrong, but if @420God is cool with you, then so am I.

I thought you said you were gonna talk shit about his wife/ex wife... and that set me off.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> There is a saying I "mostly" tried to live by when I was riding: There are old motorcyclists, and bold motorcyclists, but no old, bold motorcyclists. I always rode like people in cars or trucks are trying to kill me, because they were. Head on a swivel at all times.


Where I grew up in Ben Lomand I saw allot of death and carnage involving motorcycles.
If you google “Glen Arbor Rd” you’ll see this 90 degree turn, just off highway 9. We lived not far from there and had to drive through everyday. For some reason, even though it gets all foggy and wet all the time, bikers go for it and some pay the price. You cut that corner and bam! A car was coming the other way.
It’s because of that spot and a buddy dying on highway 9, I do not ride(on streets) only dirt.
I def would have killed myself if i did ride.

In the process of moving up here, along highway 70 just north of marysville we hit traffic. Was super, super foggy. Got up to the accident scene and a biker was literally fused to the back of a semi trailer i won’t describe it any further except to say it was one of the worst i’ve seen.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 10, 2019)

420God said:


> Thanks Gary, I think the worst part is over. I haven't cried for almost a full day now. My family has been helping me out, I think I'll be good.
> 
> You're good dude, no apology necessary. You haven't said anything I haven't thought myself. I'm just trying to see the brighter side to this.


Holy shit bro! Just like that? Damn!

Well i’m here to tell you you’ll get through this. In fact, you come out stronger and better. It’s up to you to make sure it doesn’t get worse before better though. Don’t be like me. I drank myself shitty and ended up with a 9month jail sentence dealing with my divorce. Don’t be like me lol. Take care dude.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 10, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Holy shit bro! Just like that? Damn!
> 
> Well i’m here to tell you you’ll get through this. In fact, you come out stronger and better. It’s up to you to make sure it doesn’t get worse before better though. Don’t be like me. I drank myself shitty and ended up with a 9month jail sentence dealing with my divorce. Don’t be like me lol. Take care dude.


Damn brother, me and my wife split up for a couple of years. I was shit faced drunk the whole time. Good news is I only ended up with 2-3 days in jail for a PI. She even got my car out for me while I was in jail. I had no one else to call but her.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jul 10, 2019)

Fuck Gary. Good buddy drops by (hey me and my gf split lets take this) Dosed out on a tuesday night found myself staring at the 10clock news. Enjoyed the night, slow beer drinking. Still feel amped for a 5k. I'll back


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jul 10, 2019)

after my beer shits and 48hr coma


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 10, 2019)

Lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 10, 2019)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> after my beer shits and 48hr coma


I got home last night and threw up out my truck window in the driveway. Then got out and hit it with the water hose. 

I feel like death this morning. But I’ve been up since like 6:30am doing things. Hating life.


----------



## TacoMac (Jul 10, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> I only ended up with 2-3 days in jail for a PI.


When I was going to college I got a job working as a bar back at this little bar & grill. The cook was this dude from California. I mean dude in every since of the word. Surfer, talked and looked like Spicoli from Fast Times at Ridgemont High, the works. His name was Lou.

Well, one night Lou didn't show up. Me and one of the bartenders were pressed into service as cooks.

So two nights later when I come in, Lou is there. He's on crutches with a big cast on his left foot. I said, "What the fuck, Lou?" and here was his story I remember to this day:

Dude! I got totally shafted by the man! So I'm walking home, right? And as I'm walking I'm thinking, 'Hmmmm...I wonder how long I can balance on the edge of the sidewalk without falling into the street.

So I'm doing the balance beam thing, you know? And I start keeling hard left and I buy it. But where I bought it dude was harsh. There was a big fucking drain right there and my foot fell into it as I crashed and broke my ankle in half.

So I'm laying there in the gutter moaning when the cop shows up. He asked me what's up and I tell him pretty much what I just told you.

So the dude gives me a lift down to the hospital and I'm thinking, "Wow, dude! What a cool cop!"

So three hours later I got the cast on and shit and I'm hobbling out of there and who's standing right outside the front door? The fucking cop, dude! Fucker books my ass and takes me to jail for a PUI.

- I chimed in here with, "Whafuk is a PUI?"

Pedestrian Under the Influence, dude. Come on man. Keep up!

Shit...probably tonight on the way home I'll get a CPUI.

- I shot him a look of whafuk

Crippled Pedestrian Under the Influence.​Old Lou was as cool as they come. Shit, that was 34 years ago. Wonder whatever happened to him...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 10, 2019)

420God said:


> Thanks Gary, I think the worst part is over. I haven't cried for almost a full day now. My family has been helping me out, I think I'll be good.
> 
> You're good dude, no apology necessary. You haven't said anything I haven't thought myself. I'm just trying to see the brighter side to this.


Nice bike, Sorry as fuck to hear about the rest.

What a crushing blow catching up on the last 10 pages, hope you can put it behind you. The quicker the better.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 10, 2019)

I'm officially a member of the working class again.  I wasn't looking for a job, it just kinda fell into my lap. I'll be a support agent for a cosmetics company website. It's only two hours per day, four days per week... no Fridays or weekends and I'll be working from home in my pajamas. It's minimum wage, which is more than what I was earning when I stopped working. Biggest bonus I get 40% off all cosmetics and perfumes now. I have to go for four hours training tomorrow to learn their commerce and inventory systems.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 10, 2019)

44Penis 4ever!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2019)

Morning everyone.....hope everyone is havin a good day so far......

Gonna be a hot one, 96F for a high today, heat index...105 to 106...ugh......

think me and @420God need to switch spots, he can come to the hot area while i'll go into the cooler areas for a while......sheesh

anywho....coffee is hot a ready to go.....

thought today was gonna be a fine day till i came out on to the porch....nice a relaxing petting the dog....nope looked over at my truck and of course....front tire is flater than my first girlfriend......and the back tire isn't looking good either....ugh.....what a start of a nice day....time to the get the compressor out and see whats up...


----------



## Bareback (Jul 10, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> lol yea i just remembered that part before i went to bed. this one is hotter then her though like you legit cannot even tell it's a guy.
> 
> im sure it is that was a joke btw cause i work in the food industry always got fucking ecoli recalls shit is funny. there was another link associating to the Board of Water supply here where people are faking they work for the company so i assume that has something to deal with the ecoli being found in the water. nothing new for us though we got dirty ass sea water from time to time due to storms and water pipe breaks. couple years ago the one in the ala wai broke or something sewage went into the ocean water and caused flesh eating disease couldnt even go on the sand. one guy slipped in the water had to get hit leg amputated. funny thing is when in highschool i took canoe paddling as a sport and that is where we practiced. smelled like straight up sewage was nasty af. at that time the water was safe but it's still disgusting dark brown and super stink at certain areas where the pipes were idk if it still smells like that but you could see the massive pipes coming out the water. ironically i think they found a species of seahorses there as well



I used to travel doing commercial construction for a company that specializes in waste water and water treatment plants. All around the southern part of the US. All the waste treatment plants here have the storm water mixed with sewage, and the plants over flow when it rains, causing spills. Now a days... developers have to manage the run off, and with most plants having been expanded, it's a little better but with a lot of people and run a way grow in closer to town, it's really hard to keep up with development. Plus industry will release chemicals or some other discharge that totally screws up the process, by killing the beneficiary bacteria.


----------



## raratt (Jul 10, 2019)

Mornin from the peach pit. This is feeling more like a job every day selling these. I need to do a quantity discount to get these the hell out of my house. Who'uda thunk one little tree could put out this much poundage. Can't complain much when a tree is picking up the beer tab though.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> Mornin from the peach pit. This is feeling more like a job every day selling these. I need to do a quantity discount to get these the hell out of my house. Who'uda thunk one little tree could put out this much poundage. Can't complain much when a tree is picking up the beer tab though.View attachment 4362966


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 10, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm officially a member of the working class again.  I wasn't looking for a job, it just kinda fell into my lap. I'll be a support agent for a cosmetics company website. It's only two hours per day, four days per week... no Fridays or weekends and I'll be working from home in my pajamas. It's minimum wage, which is more than what I was earning when I stopped working. Biggest bonus I get 40% off all cosmetics and perfumes now. I have to go for four hours training tomorrow to learn their commerce and inventory systems.


Subdued floral and citrus


----------



## raratt (Jul 10, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4362970


I have seeds for that tree:


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> I have seeds for that tree:


that looks like my ash try this morning after last night


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> Mornin from the peach pit. This is feeling more like a job every day selling these. I need to do a quantity discount to get these the hell out of my house. Who'uda thunk one little tree could put out this much poundage. Can't complain much when a tree is picking up the beer tab though.View attachment 4362966


got some ripe ones on mine too......course it's only 3yrs old tree....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 10, 2019)

My parents house has a peach tree that is probably close to 20' tall & throws out fruit that never looks as good as yours - once I picked up a couple of pits & asked Dad how I would go about germinating them & he said (and I quote):

"The easiest way is to rear back & throw em as hard as you can into the woods, that damn tree is useless"


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2019)

you know you could look into making wine and or liquor with peaches i think.....hmmm

peach cobler possible?


----------



## raratt (Jul 10, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> peach tree


Mine is a Redhaven peach. A friend picked it up for me because none of the big box stores carried that type. They are freestone and one of the best in my opinion. There are plenty of peach orchards around here, but they are all picked green so they last in the stores. These are not the best for canning, but the flavor and quantity of juice is outstanding. I had someone buying quantities and making smoothies out of them.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2019)

https://soufflebombay.com/fresh-peach-moonshine-recipe/


----------



## raratt (Jul 10, 2019)

P.S. my wife hates peaches...lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 10, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Subdued floral and citrus


I have cheap taste in perfume. Demeter vanilla cake batter and cotton candy.



BudmanTX said:


> peach cobler possible?


Now you're talkin'. Warm with breyers french vanilla ice cream.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> P.S. my wife hates peaches...lol


mine loves them, one of the reasons we bought a tree. my grandmother (rip) loved them too, she used to make a peach cobler home made....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Now you're talkin'. Warm with breyers french vanilla ice cream.


yeppers....yummy to the tummy


----------



## doublejj (Jul 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> Mornin from the peach pit. This is feeling more like a job every day selling these. I need to do a quantity discount to get these the hell out of my house. Who'uda thunk one little tree could put out this much poundage. Can't complain much when a tree is picking up the beer tab though.View attachment 4362966


I'll be there soon homie....but your gonna have to take some of these oranges that my tree produces this winter..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 10, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> you know you could look into making wine and or liquor with peaches i think.....hmmm
> 
> peach cobler possible?


The other issue is wildlife, if they're within 5' of the ground the deer get them, coons, possum & birds take care of the rest.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> P.S. my wife hates peaches...lol


I'm with her on that


----------



## raratt (Jul 10, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I'll be there soon homie


No problem, the grandkids would love some!


----------



## raratt (Jul 10, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> birds


Scrub Jays are the worse around here. The mockingbirds have chased a lot of them off this year, and they prefer insects.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> Scrub Jays are the worse around here. The mockingbirds have chased a lot of them off this year, and they prefer insects.


the possums practically live in my orange tree when the fruit is ripe...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The other issue is wildlife, if they're within 5' of the ground the deer get them, coons, possum & birds take care of the rest.


well i found 4 nice ripes ones and 2 well they just didn't settle with me, they went over the fence...glad i still got a arm......


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2019)

420God said:


> Just got home.
> View attachment 4362689


nice bike dude, glad u got it


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 10, 2019)

Well last night was interesting I only pissed off one RIU member 
Thanks for coming around @Gary Goodson


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Well last night was interesting I only pissed off one RIU member
> Thanks for coming around @Gary Goodson


friendly advice........don't.....just fyi


----------



## 420God (Jul 10, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> nice bike dude, glad u got it


Thanks, I absolutely love it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2019)

420God said:


> Thanks, I absolutely love it.
> View attachment 4363048


killer......

prolly feels good being on the open road in your area like that......enjoy it man.....


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 10, 2019)

420God said:


> Thanks, I absolutely love it.
> View attachment 4363048


Awwww man I am such a Harley loyalist ...

but I would so ride that bike. It belongs in Beautiful.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Awwww man I am such a Harley loyalist ...
> 
> but I would so ride that bike. It belongs in Beautiful.


i have to say...i concur....


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 10, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> i have to say...i concur....


Just so long as it's clear that I've claimed the pillion seat. I will be closer to my God than thee.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 10, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> friendly advice........don't.....just fyi


I won’t
The only reason I joked at the start last night was because I thought Gary wasn’t serious. Gary is not someone I wanted to piss off.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 10, 2019)

420God said:


> Thanks, I absolutely love it.
> View attachment 4363048


Nice looking bike, bet it looks better with you on it, hint hint.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 10, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Nice looking bike, bet it looks better with you on it, hint hint.


Shameless Hussy.


----------



## lokie (Jul 10, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> you know you could look into making wine and or liquor with peaches i think.....hmmm
> 
> peach cobler possible?


yep, yep, NO.

Fix chicken and a peach cobbler for dinner and I'll just go down to the tavern and get me one with walkin..

Homie don't do yard bird or Peach cobbler.

The wine I may drink if thirsting to death and the moonshine as a chaser.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2019)

lokie said:


> yep, yep, NO.
> 
> Fix chicken and a peach cobbler for dinner and I'll just go down to the tavern and get me one with walkin..
> 
> ...


not with chicken...no no no

....all by itself nice a warm with a little vanilla ice cream...now that will knock your socks off.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Just so long as it's clear that I've claimed the pillion seat. I will be closer to my God than thee.


all good this way


----------



## lokie (Jul 10, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> not with chicken...no no no
> 
> ....all by itself nice a warm with a little vanilla ice cream...now that will knock your socks off.....


Interesting as it may be, I will eat one fresh from the tree. A hard one, crunchy like an apple. with little juice.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2019)

lokie said:


> Interesting as it may be, I will eat one fresh from the tree. A hard one, crunchy like an apple. with little juice.


yeah i ate one before i left for work this morning......rather tasty SOB's


----------



## 420God (Jul 10, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Shameless Hussy.


Exactly what I'm looking for right now.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 10, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Shameless Hussy.


That would be a kickass name for a band...


----------



## doublejj (Jul 10, 2019)

420God said:


> Exactly what I'm looking for right now.


#1 Best thing in life....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 10, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> That would be a kickass name for a band...


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 10, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I used to travel doing commercial construction for a company that specializes in waste water and water treatment plants. All around the southern part of the US. All the waste treatment plants here have the storm water mixed with sewage, and the plants over flow when it rains, causing spills. Now a days... developers have to manage the run off, and with most plants having been expanded, it's a little better but with a lot of people and run a way grow in closer to town, it's really hard to keep up with development. Plus industry will release chemicals or some other discharge that totally screws up the process, by killing the beneficiary bacteria.


stinky job must get paid good though. my sisters bf i think wants to do that but not work directly with the poop pipes. he majored in construction but the state gave him a hard time after he had a work accident. guess they dont want to take care of there workers or some shit? so now that he can actually work they wont rehire him in the field. shitty job i heard though over here cause so much people want to get into construction but the waitlist is stupid long only so many jobs and when they no more jobs they have to work side jobs. too much people wanting to get in but not enough jobs basically. i'd assume that is true cause i know a lot of people like that they work construction but then they working odd jobs like painting or w.e.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 10, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Well last night was interesting I only pissed off one RIU member
> Thanks for coming around @Gary Goodson


You're lucky my dude. You were 1 post away from a rap battle. And I be spitting rhymes sicker than a death rattle. 

But all is well now it seems. Welcome.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 10, 2019)

neosapien said:


> You're lucky my dude. You were 1 post away from a rap battle. And I be spitting rhymes sicker than a death rattle.
> 
> But all is well now it seems. Welcome.


LOL 44Penis rides again!


----------



## Bareback (Jul 10, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> stinky job must get paid good though. my sisters bf i think wants to do that but not work directly with the poop pipes. he majored in construction but the state gave him a hard time after he had a work accident. guess they dont want to take care of there workers or some shit? so now that he can actually work they wont rehire him in the field. shitty job i heard though over here cause so much people want to get into construction but the waitlist is stupid long only so many jobs and when they no more jobs they have to work side jobs. too much people wanting to get in but not enough jobs basically. i'd assume that is true cause i know a lot of people like that they work construction but then they working odd jobs like painting or w.e.


Wow I never thought about not being able to find work. I've been in construction for over 34 years and I have never been out of work. I do all kinds of construction and can easily work 90 hrs a week yr around. But I try not to do more than 70, with a 40 hr week with benefits plus my own business, it's hard to keep up with demand. I have worked scheduled for months out, I guess I'm a little spoiled to it, but there's just not enough people here doing high quality work. The area I'm in is growing like crazy, the town I do most of my work is adding over 5000 single family dwellings every year plus a shit load of apartments and since I do mostly remolding and repair, I'll be busy until I die.


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 10, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Wow I never thought about not being able to find work. I've been in construction for over 34 years and I have never been out of work. I do all kinds of construction and can easily work 90 hrs a week yr around. But I try not to do more than 70, with a 40 hr week with benefits plus my own business, it's hard to keep up with demand. I have worked scheduled for months out, I guess I'm a little spoiled to it, but there's just not enough people here doing high quality work. The area I'm in is growing like crazy, the town I do most of my work is adding over 5000 single family dwellings every year plus a shit load of apartments and since I do mostly remolding and repair, I'll be busy until I die.


nice yea over here on Oahu is a bit different shit load of workers not enough jobs to compensate. Job market here is rough small island too much people and not enough jobs. in my field we have a lot of elderly i think it's because they cannot afford to retire. some of um have major health issues too i worked with this one old man he is literally limping in the kitchen like he sprained an ankle or something.


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 10, 2019)

Finished all my chores for the day waiting for the weekend to come by to see if my plant can start to weave into my net i think i got about 6 inches of height to go. if i do it correctly i should have enough room to flower without any heat issues as far as lighting being too close. 

my dads dog went to the vet to see what is wrong cause his butt is bleeding heavily every time he poops. it has happened all this time vet said it might be his diet so we put um on a special diet but it just got worse more recently ( he has been on this diet for a long time already like 2 years now ). getting kinda worried cause they called me saying they be home at 6 and it's almost 7 already so not sure if it's bad news or like what? i assume they went to the vet far from the house and are stuck in traffic but at this hour traffic should be gone already.


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 10, 2019)

eating some of this sweets my sister bought from the UK. not gonna lie this shit taste fucking good!. it's like waffle waffers with some sort of caramel in the middle. smells like gingerbread imo or like a hint of it at least and it's gooey af but the caramel isn't sweet at all. it smells good but it doesn't taste very sweet at all and the wafers are flimsy it feels like a soggy thin cookie imo. 

starving btw waiting for my dad to get home cause he called earlier saying he gonna buy food but the dog is still at the vets. not sure wtf they are doing though cause this thing was supposed to be done by this afternoon. i assume they had to do immediate surgery or he opted for that since this is likely a 24/7 animal clinic with emergency. it;s kinda far little bit further then where i used to work at and i worked right near pearl harbor memorial but it's like a 10minute drive further not too bad tbh.


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 11, 2019)

Woah what am I missing out on over here? The word *Ban* went across the riu airwaves, sparked my interest.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 11, 2019)

Do you guys in the US get these amber alerts on your phone? One came in this morning around 3am and again a few minutes later. It turns your phone up full blast and makes a horrible siren sound regardless of your DND or sleep settings. We both keep our phones next to our bed so when it went off it was really loud and scared the shit out of us. I was just getting settled and falling back asleep and it went off again. I wasn't able to fall asleep after the second alert. I'm supposed to go for training today and I'm tired and bitchy. 

I read in the news this morning that they didn't suspect foul play, they thought an old man was lost. This system is relatively new and the cops are already abusing it, claiming an abduction when they know they're dealing with a missing person. People are going to ignore these if cops continue crying wolf. 

https://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/ont-amber-alert-cancelled-for-two-young-boys-elderly-man-found-safe-1.4503428


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 11, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> *Do you guys in the US get these amber alerts on your phone?* One came in this morning around 3am and again a few minutes later. It turns your phone up full blast and makes a horrible siren sound regardless of your DND or sleep settings. We both keep our phones next to our bed so when it went off it was really loud and scared the shit out of us. I was just getting settled and falling back asleep and it went off again. I wasn't able to fall asleep after the second alert. I'm supposed to go for training today and I'm tired and bitchy.
> 
> I read in the news this morning that they didn't suspect foul play, they thought an old man was lost. This system is relatively new and the cops are already abusing it, claiming an abduction when they know they're dealing with a missing person. People are going to ignore these if cops continue crying wolf.
> 
> ...


Yes we do. I was sitting in the waiting room at the Dr.s yesterday around 2:30pm, every cell phone went off, mine and the 4 others in waiting room, all the girls phones behind the desk. Was very loud and obnoxious and most folks were frantically trying to turn them off. It was a BOLO for a vehicle. Turns out a mother had a supervised visit with her one year old child, pulled a knife on the social worker and kidnapped her kid. Her mother was waiting in a running vehicle and they took off. Cops caught them soon after


----------



## 420God (Jul 11, 2019)

You can turn it off in message settings, except presidential alerts here. I was sick of hearing about missing kids in Milwaukee which is 3 hours away and most of the time just a runaway.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 11, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Yes we do. I was sitting in the waiting room at the Dr.s yesterday around 2:30pm, every cell phone went off, mine and the 4 others in waiting room, all the girls phones behind the desk. Was very loud and obnoxious and most folks were frantically trying to turn them off. It was a BOLO for a vehicle. Turns out a mother had a supervised visit with her one year old child, pulled a knife on the social worker and kidnapped her kid. Her mother was waiting in a running vehicle and they took off. Cops caught them soon after


I'd be okay being woken up in a serious situation like that where a kid is actually at risk. 



420God said:


> You can turn it off in message settings, except presidential alerts here. I was sick of hearing about missing kids in Milwaukee which is 3 hours away and most of the time just a runaway.
> View attachment 4363353


You can't control it here and it ignores all your alert settings.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 11, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd be okay being woken up in a serious situation like that where a kid is actually at risk.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't control it here and it ignores all your alert settings.


"All your phones are belong to us"


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2019)

420God said:


> You can turn it off in message settings, except presidential alerts here. I was sick of hearing about missing kids in Milwaukee which is 3 hours away and most of the time just a runaway.
> View attachment 4363353


We have AMBER, Emergency and Public Safety Alerts. They are all off on my phone.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> "All your phones are belong to us"


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd be okay being woken up in a serious situation like that where a kid is actually at risk.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't control it here and it ignores all your alert settings.


I have very mixed emotions about these alerts. First in CA we are mostly disarmed so self-defense options are quite limited (legally). Next we've had every tax grab excuse there is to put cameras at every intersection and every place else that do facial recognition instead of traffic and simple security as they initially started out. We also have license plate scanners everywhere. We have electronic snooping and other means of tracking and tracing the populace. We even have planes and drones in the air above us watching us and cataloging everything.

Why do they need our eyes? Aren't these expensive systems capable of doing this job? So we see something and report it. Response time is abysmal. So what about some folks who might be tempted to intervene. I can't count the number of Good Samaritans we've attempted to patch up after a well meaning intervention went bad. As well as the ones their families had to bury.

I don't believe they need our help and I have darker suspicions about the use of that equipment that has nothing to do with these alerts. But I'm old and suspicious and cranky.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 11, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I have very mixed emotions about these alerts. First in CA we are mostly disarmed so self-defense options are quite limited (legally). Next we've had every tax grab excuse there is to put cameras at every intersection and every place else that do facial recognition instead of traffic and simple security as they initially started out. We also have license plate scanners everywhere. We have electronic snooping and other means of tracking and tracing the populace. We even have planes and drones in the air above us watching us and cataloging everything.
> 
> Why do they need our eyes? Aren't these expensive systems capable of doing this job? So we see something and report it. Response time is abysmal. So what about some folks who might be tempted to intervene. I can't count the number of Good Samaritans we've attempted to patch up after a well meaning intervention went bad. As well as the ones their families had to bury.
> 
> I don't believe they need our help and I have darker suspicions about the use of that equipment that has nothing to do with these alerts. *But I'm old and suspicious and cranky*.


And that's why you got old


----------



## 420God (Jul 11, 2019)

Soon to be ex wife was served the papers at work yesterday. Cost me 90 bucks to have the sheriff do it since she wasn't yet talking to me. I messaged her for the first time since she left after I found out. I think this divorce will go smoothly without any argument.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 11, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I have very mixed emotions about these alerts. First in CA we are mostly disarmed so self-defense options are quite limited (legally). Next we've had every tax grab excuse there is to put cameras at every intersection and every place else that do facial recognition instead of traffic and simple security as they initially started out. We also have license plate scanners everywhere. We have electronic snooping and other means of tracking and tracing the populace. We even have planes and drones in the air above us watching us and cataloging everything.
> 
> Why do they need our eyes? Aren't these expensive systems capable of doing this job? So we see something and report it. Response time is abysmal. So what about some folks who might be tempted to intervene. I can't count the number of Good Samaritans we've attempted to patch up after a well meaning intervention went bad. As well as the ones their families had to bury.
> 
> I don't believe they need our help and I have darker suspicions about the use of that equipment that has nothing to do with these alerts. But I'm old and suspicious and cranky.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 11, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I have very mixed emotions about these alerts. First in CA we are mostly disarmed so self-defense options are quite limited (legally). Next we've had every tax grab excuse there is to put cameras at every intersection and every place else that do facial recognition instead of traffic and simple security as they initially started out. We also have license plate scanners everywhere. We have electronic snooping and other means of tracking and tracing the populace. We even have planes and drones in the air above us watching us and cataloging everything.
> 
> Why do they need our eyes? Aren't these expensive systems capable of doing this job? So we see something and report it. Response time is abysmal. So what about some folks who might be tempted to intervene. I can't count the number of Good Samaritans we've attempted to patch up after a well meaning intervention went bad. As well as the ones their families had to bury.
> 
> I don't believe they need our help and I have darker suspicions about the use of that equipment that has nothing to do with these alerts. But I'm old and suspicious and cranky.


I didn't realize surveillance was that bad in California. Starting to sound like London. We have license plate scanners and downtown Toronto has cameras everywhere, I don't think they have as many outside the city core. Lots in the public housing areas where there's constant shootings. It kinda bugs me that we have the most expensive data in the free world and the police are free to use it to send us messages without an option to opt out. They should at least have to pay us a small subsidy for being forced to receive these. I'm in a bad mood this morning so I say burn it all to the ground. 

I'm off to learn how to be a cheery customer service agent. This ought to be fun.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 11, 2019)

420God said:


> ..I think this divorce will go smoothly without any argument.


Hope for the best, plan for the worst, j/s.


----------



## 420God (Jul 11, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Hope for the best, plan for the worst, j/s.


That's my life motto. That's why everything is in my parents name, I didn't have a prenup. When I met her she lived in a trailer park and at that time we owned 4 houses.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 11, 2019)

420God said:


> I think this divorce will go smoothly without any argument.


I had hoped the same when I was in your situation and before I knew it found myself in a gun fight with her new beau.


----------



## 420God (Jul 11, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I had hoped the same when I was in your situation and before I knew it found myself in a gun fight with her new beau.


I've got my head on straight about this, she seems to want to get it over with quickly also so we can move on.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn't realize surveillance was that bad in California. Starting to sound like London. We have license plate scanners and downtown Toronto has cameras everywhere, I don't think they have as many outside the city core. Lots in the public housing areas where there's constant shootings. It kinda bugs me that we have the most expensive data in the free world and the police are free to use it to send us messages without an option to opt out. They should at least have to pay us a small subsidy for being forced to receive these. I'm in a bad mood this morning so I say burn it all to the ground.
> 
> I'm off to learn how to be a cheery customer service agent. This ought to be fun.


I’m north LA county it’s not as bad in the less populated areas. Unfortunately I think this is the way everywhere is headed.

Have fun being cheerful.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2019)

420God said:


> I've got my head on straight about this, she seems to want to get it over with quickly also so we can move on.


I’d consider no direct communication and routing everything through an attorney until things aged a bit. Then again I’m paranoid errr I mean cautious


----------



## 420God (Jul 11, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I’d consider no direct communication and routing everything through an attorney until things aged a bit. Then again I’m paranoid errr I mean cautious


I'm actually meeting her tomorrow to finish the rest of the paperwork.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 11, 2019)

420God said:


> I'm actually meeting her tomorrow to finish the rest of the paperwork.


"Roses are red, violets are blue, you wanted this and this is the last poem I'm ever writing you!"


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 11, 2019)

420God said:


> I'm actually meeting her tomorrow to finish the rest of the paperwork.


Be cool, be nice; this is the time for premium lubrication. You don't want to give her anything to brood about and commiserate with the GF.


----------



## 420God (Jul 11, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Be cool, be nice; this is the time for premium lubrication. You don't want to give her anything to brood about and commiserate with the GF.


We're meeting somewhere public and it's to be about the paperwork only. My sis is coming with to keep me in check.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 11, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you guys in the US get these amber alerts on your phone? One came in this morning around 3am and again a few minutes later. It turns your phone up full blast and makes a horrible siren sound regardless of your DND or sleep settings. We both keep our phones next to our bed so when it went off it was really loud and scared the shit out of us. I was just getting settled and falling back asleep and it went off again. I wasn't able to fall asleep after the second alert. I'm supposed to go for training today and I'm tired and bitchy.
> 
> I read in the news this morning that they didn't suspect foul play, they thought an old man was lost. This system is relatively new and the cops are already abusing it, claiming an abduction when they know they're dealing with a missing person. People are going to ignore these if cops continue crying wolf.
> 
> ...


 

What's the point of this?

"4093 warheads are being tracked into the US and will strike in 20 minutes. But don't worry, we launched 6750 back at them."


----------



## 420God (Jul 11, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4363391
> 
> What's the point of this?
> 
> "4093 warheads are being tracked into the US and will strike in 20 minutes. But don't worry, we launched 6750 back at them."


Hawaii's false alarm, could you imagine the whole US.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 11, 2019)

420God said:


> We're meeting somewhere public and it's to be about the paperwork only. My sis is coming with to keep me in check.


I assume the GF will be there? Be careful and keep the secondaries apart. I'm serious. Keep sis further away too, don't want your wife to feel outnumbered/pressured. This is a delicate time and can go south in a heartbeat. Do not get or allow emotions. I've been in this position, trust me lol


----------



## 420God (Jul 11, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I assume the GF will be there? Be careful and keep the secondaries apart. I'm serious. Keep sis further away too, don't want your wife to feel outnumbered/pressured. This is a delicate time and can go south in a heartbeat. Do not get or allow emotions. I've been in this position, trust me lol


She was cheating on me but she isn't in a relationship with the other girl, at most she'll have her best friend with her. We're meeting just after she takes our daughter to an eye appointment. Her parents still don't know she's lesbian. They think we're splitting because we've been fighting a lot.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 11, 2019)

420God said:


> We're meeting somewhere public and it's to be about the paperwork only. My sis is coming with to keep me in check.





Singlemalt said:


> I assume the GF will be there? Be careful and keep the secondaries apart. I'm serious. Keep sis further away too, don't want your wife to feel outnumbered/pressured. This is a delicate time and can go south in a heartbeat. Do not get or allow emotions. I've been in this position, trust me lol


I've never been in the situation, but my advice is to refrain from asking for nudes.


----------



## TacoMac (Jul 11, 2019)

420God said:


> Thanks, I absolutely love it.
> View attachment 4363048


Definitely one of the better looking bikes Honda ever made. I actually considered one, but it just didn't have anywhere near the power I wanted.


----------



## 420God (Jul 11, 2019)

neosapien said:


> I've never been in the situation, but my advice is to refrain from asking for nudes.


My internet went down the other day so I dug through old porn I had and found some juicy pics from one of the first times I was with 3 women, wife included.


----------



## TacoMac (Jul 11, 2019)

420God said:


> My internet went down the other day so I dug through old porn I had and found some juicy pics from one of the first times I was with 3 women, wife included.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 11, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I had hoped the same when I was in your situation and before I knew it found myself in a gun fight with her new beau.


AH HA, mystery solved


----------



## neosapien (Jul 11, 2019)

420God said:


> My internet went down the other day so I dug through old porn I had and found some juicy pics from one of the first times I was with 3 women, wife included.


Pics or didnt hap…. Um maybe a little too close to home.


----------



## 420God (Jul 11, 2019)

neosapien said:


> Pics or didnt hap…. Um maybe a little too close to home.


I'm on the road right now. Give me 2 hours.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2019)

420God said:


> I'm actually meeting her tomorrow to finish the rest of the paperwork.


I hope the process goes smoothly for you guys.


----------



## 420God (Jul 11, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I hope the process goes smoothly for you guys.


Same. Thank you.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 11, 2019)

I watered my potted tomato plants 3 times yesterday. They start to wilt in the sun if they don't get water.
 
Now it's been raining all day so they're happy.
 
BLT season is almost here.

 
My 5 little golden rain trees are getting their golden rain rained off today. Flash flood buzzing alerts hammering my phone.

  
Tiny toads are hopping around somewhere, if the tiny snakes didn't get them.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2019)

eh what a nice day so far......hope everyone is having a good one.....or at least trying....

woke this morning not bad at 79F with low humidity....gonna be in the upper 90's today....it's all good....

for the people along the Texas/Louisiana border...think it might be time to leave with the way that storm is coming......8 tp 10" inches in New Orleans yesterday...eeek......

space tomatoes are re-veggin nicely surprisingly.....


----------



## TacoMac (Jul 11, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> eh what a nice day so far......hope everyone is having a good one.....or at least trying...


Had to arrange for quotes for new AC. So...yeah. Not having a good day. Probably going to run around 8,000 dollars.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Had to arrange for quotes for new AC. So...yeah. Not having a good day. Probably going to run around 8,000 dollars.


sorry bout that man, ever though of window a/c's? this for you and customer? forgot to ask..


----------



## TacoMac (Jul 11, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> sorry bout that man, ever though of window a/c's? this for you and customer? forgot to ask..


Me and the family.

Pretty tough to cool down 3,690 square feet with a window unit. It takes two 3 ton Lennox units to do it properly.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Me and the family.
> 
> Pretty tough to cool down 3,690 square feet with a window unit. It takes two 3 ton Lennox units to do it properly.



yeah i can see where that could be a problem cooling that much space


----------



## doublejj (Jul 11, 2019)

Here you go @raratt my underground Rosin lab i told you about. Heated plates on a 20ton shop press for squishing Rosin.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 11, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I have very mixed emotions about these alerts. First in CA we are mostly disarmed so self-defense options are quite limited (legally). Next we've had every tax grab excuse there is to put cameras at every intersection and every place else that do facial recognition instead of traffic and simple security as they initially started out. We also have license plate scanners everywhere. We have electronic snooping and other means of tracking and tracing the populace. We even have planes and drones in the air above us watching us and cataloging everything.
> 
> Why do they need our eyes? Aren't these expensive systems capable of doing this job? So we see something and report it. Response time is abysmal. So what about some folks who might be tempted to intervene. I can't count the number of Good Samaritans we've attempted to patch up after a well meaning intervention went bad. As well as the ones their families had to bury.
> 
> I don't believe they need our help and I have darker suspicions about the use of that equipment that has nothing to do with these alerts. But I'm old and suspicious and cranky.



I've always liked this excerpt from Étienne de La Boétie's Discourse on Voluntary Servitude in the 1550's:

"The fundamental political question is why do people obey a government. The answer is that they tend to enslave themselves, to let themselves be governed by tyrants. Freedom from servitude comes not from violent action, but from the refusal to serve. Tyrants fall when the people withdraw their support."

"Poor, wretched, and stupid peoples, nations determined on your own misfortune and blind to your own good! You let yourselves be deprived before your own eyes of the best part of your revenues; your fields are plundered, your homes robbed, your family heirlooms taken away. You live in such a way that you cannot claim a single thing as your own; and it would seem that you consider yourselves lucky to be loaned your property, your families, and your very lives. All this havoc, this misfortune, this ruin, descends upon you not from alien foes, but from the one enemy whom you yourselves render as powerful as he is, for whom you go bravely to war, for whose greatness you do not refuse to offer your own bodies unto death. He who thus domineers over you has only two eyes, only two hands, only one body, no more than is possessed by the least man among the infinite numbers dwelling in your cities; he has indeed nothing more than the power that you confer upon him to destroy you.

"Where has he acquired enough eyes to spy upon you, if you do not provide them yourselves? How can he have so many arms to beat you with, if he does not borrow them from you? The feet that trample down your cities, where does he get them if they are not your own? How does he have any power over you except through you? How would he dare assail you if he had no cooperation from you? What could he do to you if you yourselves did not connive with the thief who plunders you, if you were not accomplices of the murderer who kills you, if you were not traitors to yourselves? You sow your crops in order that he may ravage them, you install and furnish your homes to give him goods to pillage; you rear your daughters that he may gratify his lust; you bring up your children in order that he may confer upon them the greatest privilege he knows – to be led into his battles, to be delivered to butchery, to be made the servants of his greed and the instruments of his vengeance; you yield your bodies unto hard labor in order that he may indulge in his delights and wallow in his filthy pleasures; you weaken yourselves in order to make him the stronger and the mightier to hold you in check. From all these indignities, such as the very beasts of the field would not endure, you can deliver yourselves if you try, not by taking action, but merely by willing to be free.

"Resolve to serve no more, and you are at once freed. I do not ask that you place hands upon the tyrant to topple him over, but simply that you support him no longer; then you will behold him, like a great Colossus whose pedestal has been pulled away, fall of his own weight and break into pieces."


----------



## TacoMac (Jul 11, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Here you go @raratt my underground Rosin lab i told you about. Heated plates on a 20ton shop press for squishing Rosin.
> View attachment 4363491


I remember as a very young man using a press just like that to remove and replace axle bearings.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> I remember as a very young man using a press just like that to remove and replace axle bearings.


i use one now for ball joints on the air cooled vw's


----------



## raratt (Jul 11, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Tiny toads


Leopard tree frog, I have herds of them around now. Roxy always wants to go out in the evenings to hunt them, I hope she isn't eating them, good bug control.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 11, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I assume the GF will be there? Be careful and keep the secondaries apart. I'm serious. Keep sis further away too, don't want your wife to feel outnumbered/pressured. This is a delicate time and can go south in a heartbeat. Do not get or allow emotions. I've been in this position, trust me lol


I'd listen to this man ... black belt in Marital Arts



neosapien said:


> I've never been in the situation, but my advice is to refrain from asking for nudes yet.


fify


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I've always liked this excerpt from Étienne de La Boétie's Discourse on Voluntary Servitude in the 1550's:
> 
> "*The fundamental political question is why do people obey a government.* The answer is that they tend to enslave themselves, to let themselves be governed by tyrants. Freedom from servitude comes not from violent action, but from the refusal to serve. Tyrants fall when the people withdraw their support."
> 
> ...


The bolded sentence is where his discourse failed for me. You obey the government because the cost of disobedience is so punitive as to be unbearable by the normal citizen acting individually or even in groups. Hence where rebellion comes from. Our voting system, until it was co-opted, was meant to save us from the arbitrary rule of kings and dictators. Unfortunately it appears it did not save us from becoming a corporatocracy. They have no compassion or compunction about punitive rule and it is well distributed to make voting out the entire problem near impossible.

I have no solution only frustration.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 11, 2019)

Transplanted a bunch of clones. Gonna do the rest tomorrow in the early a.m. It got hot quick this morning.


----------



## raratt (Jul 11, 2019)

Why do they call it canning when you are putting things in jars? ANYWAY, I jarred these today, 5.3 oz. Strawberry Cheesecake.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 11, 2019)

raratt said:


> Why do they call it canning when you are putting things in jars? ANYWAY, I jarred these today, 5.3 oz. Strawberry Cheesecake.View attachment 4363601


Looks good. Bet it smells even better.


----------



## raratt (Jul 11, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Looks good. Bet it smells even better.


I don't get where they get the strawberry smell in the description, possibly after they cure a bit? Right now I get more subtle pine smell, and not really sweet.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 11, 2019)

raratt said:


> Why do they call it canning when you are putting things in jars? ANYWAY, I jarred these today, 5.3 oz. Strawberry Cheesecake.View attachment 4363601


It ain't called jarnabis ...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 11, 2019)

raratt said:


> I don't get where they get the strawberry smell in the description, possibly after they cure a bit? Right now I get more subtle pine smell, and not really sweet.


I grew a strawberry blue that smelled like straight up diesel. Super gassy, no hint of Strawberry . Maybe a slight smell of the Blue. But mostly piney gas smell.


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 11, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you guys in the US get these amber alerts on your phone? One came in this morning around 3am and again a few minutes later. It turns your phone up full blast and makes a horrible siren sound regardless of your DND or sleep settings. We both keep our phones next to our bed so when it went off it was really loud and scared the shit out of us. I was just getting settled and falling back asleep and it went off again. I wasn't able to fall asleep after the second alert. I'm supposed to go for training today and I'm tired and bitchy.
> 
> I read in the news this morning that they didn't suspect foul play, they thought an old man was lost. This system is relatively new and the cops are already abusing it, claiming an abduction when they know they're dealing with a missing person. People are going to ignore these if cops continue crying wolf.
> 
> ...


not here in Hawaii people just straight up go missing. tourists, locals, kids, no matter. the only alerts we get is flash flood warnings. it's weird because i live inbetween major schools like i literally live in a school district. surrounded by 3 elementary schools so lots of kids on a daily basis and a lot of them walk to school alone and they are like only 5 years old. i shit you not someone actually left these 2 little kids by the gas station across the street in the rain. the workers had to bring um in soaking wet and the kids don't know wtf is going on they are very young like 3-4 years old i supposed. the kids were just standing in the sidewalk like they were waiting for someone as if there parents told um to stay here but really they ditched um.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 11, 2019)

raratt said:


> I don't get where they get the strawberry smell in the description, possibly after they cure a bit? Right now I get more subtle pine smell, and not really sweet.


It's funny because my strawberry cheesecake buds look almost exactly like yours, but mine smell sweet and cheesy straight away. Next time, get the real thing from Serious Seeds  Looking forward to the smoke report...


----------



## raratt (Jul 11, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> It ain't called jarnabis ...


Cookie Jar-a-bus.


----------



## raratt (Jul 11, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> It's funny because my strawberry cheesecake buds look almost exactly like yours, but mine smell sweet and cheesy straight away. Next time, get the real thing from Serious Seeds  Looking forward to the smoke report...


I was wondering if the nursery mixed it up with Black Jack, it seems to fit that description better.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 11, 2019)

raratt said:


> Cookie Jar-a-bus.


better than the short(bread) bus


----------



## raratt (Jul 11, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> better than the short(bread) bus


Lorna rode that one.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 11, 2019)

raratt said:


> Lorna rode that one.


To her doooooone

Just found out Lorna Doom was the bassist for a band called the Germs.


----------



## raratt (Jul 11, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> the Germs.


They make me sick.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 11, 2019)

raratt said:


> Why do they call it canning when you are putting things in jars? ANYWAY, I jarred these today, 5.3 oz. Strawberry Cheesecake.View attachment 4363601


If you have the right equipment "canning" means just that & it's a perfect hermetic time capsule.


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 11, 2019)

Got my pay thing situated asked my boss and of course he give me that smart ass remark "don't worry we will pay you" lol. Setting up a goal to quit smoking starting tomorrow. calculated today i smoked 9 cigs total which is alright i usually smoke around 12 a day. gonna cut that in half so instead of 4.5 imma smoke 4 only. each month im gonna try and cut it in half so 4-2-1-0 over a 4 month span. this way i can get the nicotine but also weening myself off it and saving money gradually over time. We gonna see how it works out shit is getting out of control almost at a pack a day. 

not much to do today waiting for my lights to kick on so i can check my babies height but i checked my dads plants they are going ham in that stretch mode. literally the best grow he has ever had since i vegged them in my tent for a little bit. i watered them deep yesterday but it's so damn hot that the soil is almost dry already. 

gonna go shower and then idk either play video games for once or watch anime. just switch shit up a little bit


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 11, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> Got my pay thing situated asked my boss and of course he give me that smart ass remark "don't worry we will pay you" lol. Setting up a goal to quit smoking starting tomorrow. calculated today i smoked 9 cigs total which is alright i usually smoke around 12 a day. gonna cut that in half so instead of 4.5 imma smoke 4 only. each month im gonna try and cut it in half so 4-2-1-0 over a 4 month span. this way i can get the nicotine but also weening myself off it and saving money gradually over time. We gonna see how it works out shit is getting out of control almost at a pack a day.
> 
> not much to do today waiting for my lights to kick on so i can check my babies height but i checked my dads plants they are going ham in that stretch mode. literally the best grow he has ever had since i vegged them in my tent for a little bit. i watered them deep yesterday but it's so damn hot that the soil is almost dry already.
> 
> gonna go shower and then idk either play video games for once or watch anime. just switch shit up a little bit


Tapering down works for some but not for me.
Open the pack, smoke one & pitch the rest out.
You'll get tired of spending the $$ for nothing pretty quick.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 11, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> not here in Hawaii people just straight up go missing. tourists, locals, kids, no matter. the only alerts we get is flash flood warnings. it's weird because i live inbetween major schools like i literally live in a school district. surrounded by 3 elementary schools so lots of kids on a daily basis and a lot of them walk to school alone and they are like only 5 years old. i shit you not someone actually left these 2 little kids by the gas station across the street in the rain. the workers had to bring um in soaking wet and the kids don't know wtf is going on they are very young like 3-4 years old i supposed. the kids were just standing in the sidewalk like they were waiting for someone as if there parents told um to stay here but really they ditched um.


Read "A Modest Proposal" by Jonathan Swift, it's pretty short. Next time you see abandoned little kids, well.....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 11, 2019)

I made it up to the farms today. The crew's continue to outdo themselves. They have been covering greenhouse for 2 weeks and small buds are starting to form. The plants are looking awesome & have filled the greenhouses.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 11, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I made it up to the farms today. The crew's continue to outdo themselves. They have been covering greenhouse for 2 weeks and small buds are starting to form. The plants are looking awesome & have filled the greenhouses.
> View attachment 4363704
> 
> View attachment 4363705


Your cammo is impeccable - couldn't hardly see you in the first pic.


----------



## lokie (Jul 11, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> Got my pay thing situated asked my boss and of course he give me that smart ass remark "don't worry we will pay you" lol. Setting up a goal to quit smoking starting tomorrow. calculated today i smoked 9 cigs total which is alright i usually smoke around 12 a day. gonna cut that in half so instead of 4.5 imma smoke 4 only. each month im gonna try and cut it in half so 4-2-1-0 over a 4 month span. this way i can get the nicotine but also weening myself off it and saving money gradually over time. We gonna see how it works out shit is getting out of control almost at a pack a day.
> 
> not much to do today waiting for my lights to kick on so i can check my babies height but i checked my dads plants they are going ham in that stretch mode. literally the best grow he has ever had since i vegged them in my tent for a little bit. i watered them deep yesterday but it's so damn hot that the soil is almost dry already.
> 
> gonna go shower and then idk either play video games for once or watch anime. just switch shit up a little bit


Still questioning pay? Why?


Have you been paid at all since you started working there?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 11, 2019)

This is my partners/neighbors greenhouse....Lone Oak Farm


----------



## lokie (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2019)

lokie said:


>


I like your crew.


----------



## raratt (Jul 11, 2019)

lokie said:


>


Need to get @doublejj a hat like that. He'd fit right in.


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 11, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Tapering down works for some but not for me.
> Open the pack, smoke one & pitch the rest out.
> You'll get tired of spending the $$ for nothing pretty quick.


naw i can't bare myself to pinch it off if it means what i think it means. i literally smoke old smokes just to save money if its laying around that alone makes me hate it cause the taste is bad. i think it might work for me because i've tried not smoking at all like just going from smoking one day to the next and i can't do that. only time i can do that is when i go on vacation cause were in a hotel or w.e. and im with family nor have a car to buy any smokes. Back then though i vaped only.



Singlemalt said:


> Read "A Modest Proposal" by Jonathan Swift, it's pretty short. Next time you see abandoned little kids, well.....


lol i read like 3/4ths of it but damn shit is fucked up. i mean he makes a good point imo 



lokie said:


> Still questioning pay? Why?
> 
> 
> Have you been paid at all since you started working there?


not my actual pay but since i got on payroll. when i first started they put me on payroll after a few months and my boss said i will get my money in 3 weeks. this time around he didn't say anything i assumed 1 of 2 things. 1. it will take 3 weeks again for w.e. reason. or 2. he assumed i got paid in cash for that week but didn't know cause he went on vacation for the weekend. thus why i was worried. worried i wasn't gonna get paid for a full week work. they paid me since i started but one time i had to ask and he told me "oh i thought you got paid" this was when he had to go on a business trip. had i not asked they wouldn't even have known. i question it as well cause i know they are financially struggling. Been times where they asked to pay me the following week cause they aint got money. thus why the 3 weeks thing


----------



## doublejj (Jul 11, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I like your crew.


crew on a mule.....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 11, 2019)

crews eye view.....this is the 'Annex' an outdoor full sun grow in another neighbors property.
 
 
and diesel....


----------



## raratt (Jul 11, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> i will get my money in 3 weeks.


----------



## Big Perm (Jul 11, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> "All your phones are belong to us"


HAHAHA
"All your bases are belong to us."


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 11, 2019)

doublejj said:


> crews eye view.....this is the 'Annex' an outdoor full sun grow in another neighbors property.
> View attachment 4363717
> View attachment 4363718
> and diesel....
> View attachment 4363719


Looking good.....oh, and the plants too.


----------



## raratt (Jul 11, 2019)

raratt said:


> Need to get @doublejj a hat like that. He'd fit right in.


It was a proportion thing, no offence meant.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 11, 2019)

90 day review of one of the greenhouses....
4/23/2019....


7/11/2019....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 11, 2019)

raratt said:


> It was a proportion thing, no offence meant.


 I'm used to it by now, started way back....


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 11, 2019)

raratt said:


>


yea exactly why i asked. they always pay me and the right amount but sometimes just gotta question it. i could use a damn burger right about now. prolly the first thing imma do when i buy my car get a damn burger and fries


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 11, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> naw i can't bare myself to pinch it off if it means what i think it means. i literally smoke old smokes just to save money if its laying around that alone makes me hate it cause the taste is bad. i think it might work for me because i've tried not smoking at all like just going from smoking one day to the next and i can't do that. only time i can do that is when i go on vacation cause were in a hotel or w.e. and im with family nor have a car to buy any smokes. Back then though i vaped only.


You seem to have an excuse/rationalization for every suggestion that does not fit your narrative.
People that have been in your situation give you sound advice & you discount it categorically saying it won't work for me because (insert some b/s reason here).

You talk a good (albeit long winded) game but in the end won't change because you obviously don't want to enough & will no doubt stay a short order burger slinger unless you face facts.

g/l with your $909.00 modded Cadillac or w/e after how many months?

Oh, and can I get some catsup & mustard with my fries please?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 11, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You seem to have an excuse/rationalization for every suggestion that does not fit your narrative.


you seem to have those too, but for your nasty little racism problem.

or maybe you are so deluded that you expect us all to believe that "obama should be running from lions in fucked up africa" was somehow not a nasty, racist thing for you to defend?

now is the time where you delete my comments rather than deal with your racism problem like a man. because you are not a man.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You seem to have an excuse/rationalization for every suggestion that does not fit your narrative.
> People that have been in your situation give you sound advice & you discount it categorically saying it won't work for me because (insert some b/s reason here).
> 
> You talk a good (albeit long winded) game but in the end won't change because you obviously don't want to enough & will no doubt stay a short order burger slinger unless you face facts.
> ...


Depressive practice is the clinical term.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 11, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Depressive practice is the clinical term.


Thank you C2G - I do not have the knowledge of the clinical description of the condition, but I do recognize it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 11, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Depressive practice is the clinical term.


no, it isn't


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Thank you C2G - I do not have the knowledge of the clinical description of the condition, but I do recognize it.


Yes it's frustrating for clinicians and the person's social milieu.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 11, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Thank you C2G - I do not have the knowledge of the clinical description of the condition, but I do recognize it.


yeah, you probably spent too much time posting ultra-racist basketball and fried chicken memes to brush up on pseudo-psychological terms that get bandied about by internet know it alls


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 11, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You seem to have an excuse/rationalization for every suggestion that does not fit your narrative.
> People that have been in your situation give you sound advice & you discount it categorically saying it won't work for me because (insert some b/s reason here).
> 
> You talk a good (albeit long winded) game but in the end won't change because you obviously don't want to enough & will no doubt stay a short order burger slinger unless you face facts.
> ...


"i think it MIGHT not work for me" i did not discount your suggestion. Sorry you took it the wrong way I do appreciate your suggestion and yes I do consider them especially for someone who is older/more experienced with the topic, don't think i don't take your suggestions seriously. Thanks for the good luck I appreciate it. You sure as hell can have some ketchup with those fries since you said "please" No worries despite what you said i aint gonna get angry. Btw some people move at a slower pace but they eventually get to where they want to go. Might be rolling in a $909 shit wagon, might take me longer to quit smoking, might be flipper burgers for a few more years but trust me it aint gonna be forever.


----------



## Venus55 (Jul 12, 2019)

My biggest haul of lady beetles in one day to date LOL. 
65 of the concupiscent spotted little domes


@neosapien, do u find a lot of them at work?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I’m north LA county it’s not as bad in the less populated areas. Unfortunately I think this is the way everywhere is headed.
> 
> Have fun being cheerful.


I don't want to get ahead of myself here, but I think I'm getting free money.  I was at the store for three hours yesterday and I've watched the app for an hour this morning and nobody has initiated a chat. Looks like the last chat was on the 9th of July. They gave me a crappy old dell computer with windows 7 to use. There must be something installed on it that lets the sign in happen. If I try signing in on my laptop or phone it tells me the device isn't authorized which kinda sucks. It would be nice if it could be portable, I'd go hang out in the park and do this.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't want to get ahead of myself here, but I think I'm getting free money.  I was at the store for three hours yesterday and I've watched the app for an hour this morning and nobody has initiated a chat. Looks like the last chat was on the 9th of July. They gave me a crappy old dell computer with windows 7 to use. There must be something installed on it that lets the sign in happen. If I try signing in on my laptop or phone it tells me the device isn't authorized which kinda sucks. It would be nice if it could be portable, I'd go hang out in the park and do this.


If your cell phone and plan allow for a personal hotspot you just connect that laptop's wifi to your cell. If the laptop doesn't have wifi then you'd have to look into a bluetooth connection.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> If your cell phone and plan allow for a personal hotspot you just connect that laptop's wifi to your cell. If the laptop doesn't have wifi then you'd have to look into a bluetooth connection.


That's what I normally do with my laptop when I don't have wifi. The computer they gave me is an optiplex 9010 all in one desktop circa 2012. I would ask them to make my personal notebook work with it, but I think they can remotely access the computer and everything on the hard drive.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 12, 2019)

Extending range by adding a external ant on your laptop may pickup a open (not secure) wifi access point as well. But, not secure.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's what I normally do with my laptop when I don't have wifi. The computer they gave me is an optiplex 9010 all in one desktop circa 2012.


Depends on how badly you wish to be mobile. You can remove the hard drive put it in a nice case and boot your laptop from it and use your laptop's hardware.

If you only have a cellphone I guess you'll be working from home unless you discover the software they use and the logon procedure for it.

Edited to add: Another thought is to simply ask them.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 12, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> My biggest haul of lady beetles in one day to date LOL.
> 65 of the concupiscent spotted little domes
> View attachment 4363863
> 
> @neosapien, do u find a lot of them at work?


They haven't been as bad in recent years. I think something has been eating them. But they use to swarm several years back. 

Found this guy this morning…


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2019)

neosapien said:


> They haven't been as bad in recent years. I think something has been eating them. But they use to swarm several years back.
> 
> Found this guy this morning…
> 
> View attachment 4363893


That spider belongs in Beautiful


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> That spider belongs in Beautiful


He is a nice looking beast. Only thing I found in my pool this year, besides algae, was a house sparrow in my skimmer basket.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Depends on how badly you wish to be mobile. You can remove the hard drive put it in a nice case and boot your laptop from it and use your laptop's hardware.
> 
> If you only have a cellphone I guess you'll be working from home unless you discover the software they use and the logon procedure for it.
> 
> Edited to add: Another thought is to simply ask them.


I have a lenovo notebook that I bought a few months ago that didn't work out for me. I was thinking of asking them to make that work. The software is livechatinc I was searching for what they use for authentication and it doesn't look like it's two factor. I'm not asked for anything other than a username and password. When I try to go to programs and features I get an access denied message, so I cannot even see what's installed. Looks like they have the entire computer locked down... can't change wallpaper, desktop shortcuts or even empty the recycle bin. 

I'll see what they say. It's only 9am to 11am four days a week so it's not the end of the world if they can't. Having the option would be nice though.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 12, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have a lenovo notebook that I bought a few months ago that didn't work out for me. I was thinking of asking them to make that work. The software is livechatinc I was searching for what they use for authentication and it doesn't look like it's two factor. I'm not asked for anything other than a username and password. * When I try to go to programs and features I get an access denied message, so I cannot even see what's installed. Looks like they have the entire computer locked down... can't change wallpaper, desktop shortcuts or even empty the recycle bin. *
> 
> I'll see what they say. It's only 9am to 11am four days a week so it's not the end of the world if they can't. Having the option would be nice though.


The same thing is done to student accessible computers in public schools


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 12, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have a lenovo notebook that I bought a few months ago that didn't work out for me. I was thinking of asking them to make that work. The software is livechatinc I was searching for what they use for authentication and it doesn't look like it's two factor. I'm not asked for anything other than a username and password. When I try to go to programs and features I get an access denied message, so I cannot even see what's installed. Looks like they have the entire computer locked down... can't change wallpaper, desktop shortcuts or even empty the recycle bin.
> 
> I'll see what they say. It's only 9am to 11am four days a week so it's not the end of the world if they can't. Having the option would be nice though.


So this gig, is a live chat? A person on the website would get the pop-up of "Live chat: How may I help you?". Hmmm,that has some interesting potential. What cosmetic company is this, URL?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> So this gig, is a live chat? A person on the website would get the pop-up of "Live chat: How may I help you?". Hmmm,that has some interesting potential. What cosmetic company is this, URL?


That’s pretty much it. I’m not supposed to start chats, just wait for customers to start it. there’s a few scenarios that will trigger a canned chat, otherwise just sit and wait. 

No way in hell I’m posting a link. LOL I could just imagine what the chat logs would look like.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 12, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> That’s pretty much it. I’m not supposed to start chats, just wait for customers to start it. there’s a few scenarios that will trigger a canned chat, otherwise just sit and wait.
> 
> No way in hell I’m posting a link. LOL I could just imagine what the chat logs would look like.


Darn, I was hoping you'd fall for that.
I was gonna have some fun.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Darn, I was hoping you'd fall for that.
> I was gonna have some fun.


You and a few others I'm sure. I may be naive but I'm not stupid.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have a lenovo notebook that I bought a few months ago that didn't work out for me. I was thinking of asking them to make that work. The software is livechatinc I was searching for what they use for authentication and it doesn't look like it's two factor. I'm not asked for anything other than a username and password. When I try to go to programs and features I get an access denied message, so I cannot even see what's installed. Looks like they have the entire computer locked down... can't change wallpaper, desktop shortcuts or even empty the recycle bin.
> 
> I'll see what they say. It's only 9am to 11am four days a week so it's not the end of the world if they can't. Having the option would be nice though.


https://www.livechatinc.com/help/manager-handbook/#account

Read about the software and how to set it up.


----------



## lokie (Jul 12, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> That’s pretty much it. I’m not supposed to start chats, just wait for customers to start it. there’s a few scenarios that will trigger a canned chat, otherwise just sit and wait.
> 
> No way in hell I’m posting a link. LOL I could just imagine what the chat logs would look like.


If you post it in TnT the chat may look like this:

B=====D~~


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2019)

That's where I was looking earlier. Nothing about two factor or restricting to a specific computer. I think I have very limited permissions. There's options that should be there according to the support site that I don't see in my control panel.

https://res.cloudinary.com/dn1j6dpd7/image/upload/help/Edit-agents-profile.png


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 12, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> That’s pretty much it. I’m not supposed to start chats, just wait for customers to start it. there’s a few scenarios that will trigger a canned chat, otherwise just sit and wait.
> 
> No way in hell I’m posting a link. LOL I could just imagine what the chat logs would look like.


Indeed. "Hello little girl, would you like some candy?" LOL


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2019)

howdy everyone, hope everyone is having a decent day of things.....

Still got some coffee if anyone needs it......

welp had an interesting talk with the family this morning.......they finally let me know about the funneral arrangements for my grandma.....it's gonna be tomorrow at 1, under my meditation oak tree...if fact that where we had the conversation about it...they caught me there this morning...finally get to lay her to rest.....

oh if anyone has any family or know anyone along the the louisiana coast line or inside louisiana itself....need to tell them to evac the area....if they get caught and i hope this doesn't happen...heaven forbid call these guys.....
 

they will get to you....so pass it along please...


----------



## raratt (Jul 12, 2019)

Another "mild" week considering records are in the 112-114 range. Mornin all.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Jul 12, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4363947


Time to move really SLO.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 12, 2019)

lokie said:


> If you post it in TnT the chat may look like this:
> 
> B=====D~~




```
,-="""=.
                                  .'        `.
                                 (            `.
                                  `.            `..
                                   ,'             .'
                                   `.            '.
                                     `-.           `-.
                                        )             `=-.
                                      .'              `=-.
                                    .`               .`-.
                      _            (                \ `-.
                   ,'   `.          `.        /`.    \
                  /        `.         \      |   `.   `.
                ,'            `.       )    /      \    \
               /     .'`.        `.    )    |       `.   \
             ,'    .'    `.         `./     \         `.  \
           ,'    .'        `.                \          \  \
         ,'    .'            `.               \          `. \
       ,'   .'                 `.              )          ) (__.
     ,'   (                      `.            )          `."""'
_.-'    __)                       `.         .  
`""'""                               `"""""""
```


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 12, 2019)

raratt said:


> Time to move really SLO.


I loathe SLO. A corrupt and snootie town if there ever was one. No parking(by design), constant development.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 12, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I loathe SLO. A corrupt and snootie town if there ever was one. No parking(by design), constant development.


“Oh yeah, we don’t wanna allow ANY restaurants to have drive thrus here.”

Seriously? I always thought that was a little pretentious

Los Osos would be my pick if I lived up there, and my lady is in Atascadero


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 12, 2019)

They aggressively enforce parking laws, it's a *major* revenue source. What very few public parking there is is highly expensive and not enough. But there are always and building more establishments to spend your money as attractants. They prey on homeowners as well, limit parking on residential streets, no parking at all a few days per week.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 12, 2019)

I'll take the occasional shitty extreme weather in the North County (Paso/Templeton area); I wouldn't live south of Cuesta grade for any amount of dinero. I've been here 35 yrs; out in the rural sticks, I'll live with it


----------



## raratt (Jul 12, 2019)

I


Metasynth said:


> “Oh yeah, we don’t wanna allow ANY restaurants to have drive thrus here.”
> 
> Seriously? I always thought that was a little pretentious
> 
> Los Osos would be my pick if I lived up there, and my lady is in Atascadero


 lived in Pismo for awhile when I was little, it was nice except for when storms washed up a bunch of kelp and it rotted on the shore.


----------



## Mellow old School (Jul 12, 2019)

Lightening the mood, got a new job again again with only being in the current one for 2 months, plus the sun is shinning, weed rolled and beers cooled and ready to go, what more can you ask for...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 12, 2019)

Finished transplanting all the clones that are rooted.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> Lightening the mood, got a new job again again with only being in the current one for 2 months, plus the sun is shinning, weed rolled and beers cooled and ready to go, what more can you ask for...


welp since you left it open:

my vote .........blow and whores?


----------



## Mellow old School (Jul 12, 2019)

Well to each their own mate, have a good one...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> Well to each their own mate, have a good one...


u 2


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's where I was looking earlier. Nothing about two factor or restricting to a specific computer. I think I have very limited permissions. There's options that should be there according to the support site that I don't see in my control panel.
> 
> https://res.cloudinary.com/dn1j6dpd7/image/upload/help/Edit-agents-profile.png


Yup there's a manager's interface and an agent's interface.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4363947


We are 108 today which is cooler than we usually are this time of year. The humidity is up though. But I can't complain.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 12, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> We are 108 today which is cooler than we usually are this time of year. The humidity is up though. But I can't complain.


Shhhh!

12 degrees below normal here and the transmission line are silent.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Shhhh!
> 
> 12 degrees below normal here and the transmission line are silent.


LOL don't say no hitter in the 9th


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 12, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL don't say no hitter in the 9th


----------



## lokie (Jul 12, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> Lightening the mood, got a new job again again with only being in the current one for 2 months, plus the sun is shinning, weed rolled and beers cooled and ready to go, what more can you ask for...


Congrats.

Same line of work or something completely different?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2019)

lokie said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Same line of work or something completely different?


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 12, 2019)

Woke up still raining I let the chickens out, fed the animals, changed the horses rugs others one’s were soaked. I went to make a coffee and no milk, not good very bad!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 12, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> We are 108 today which is cooler than we usually are this time of year. The humidity is up though. But I can't complain.


105 right now; still 1.5 hrs to rise. Peak is usually around 4:30-5pm


----------



## Venus55 (Jul 12, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Finished transplanting all the clones that are rooted.


I did the same today.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 12, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Woke up still raining I let the chickens out, fed the animals, changed the horses rugs others one’s were soaked. I went to make a coffee and no milk, not good very bad!


Make a stash of some powdered milk for these emergencies. I drink coffee black/nosugar but I drink black tea with milk. I ran out once and raided my camping gear for a pack of powder


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 12, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Make a stash of some powdered milk for these emergencies. I drink coffee black/nosugar but I drink black tea with milk. I ran out once and raided my camping gear for a pack of powder


Just put it on the shopping list


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 12, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> I did the same today.


Do you use rapid rooter cubes? I just brought some see how they go.
BTW cookies are awesome had half last night it was an awesome high. I’ll take on a full one tonight


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 12, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You seem to have an excuse/rationalization for every suggestion that does not fit your narrative.
> People that have been in your situation give you sound advice & you discount it categorically saying it won't work for me because (insert some b/s reason here).
> You talk a good (albeit long winded) game but in the end won't change because you obviously don't want to enough & will no doubt stay a short order burger slinger unless you face facts.
> g/l with your $909.00 modded Cadillac or w/e after how many months?
> *Oh, and can I get some catsup & mustard with my fries please?*


----------



## Venus55 (Jul 12, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Do you use rapid rooter cubes? I just brought some see how they go.
> BTW cookies are awesome had half last night it was an awesome high. I’ll take on a full one tonight


Oh that’s great to hear!! That’s all shishkeberry and crystal rain trim. I’m so glad u like them!! 

No I just use rockwool cubes. I don’t use heat mats or even a cloning dome just a plastic tub with cling wrap under a t5 with a sheet over the top. Took most of them roughly two weeks to root being quite cold and still have about 5 out of 20 that are only popping thru now.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 12, 2019)

Venus55 said:


> Oh that’s great to hear!! That’s all shishkeberry and crystal rain trim. I’m so glad u like them!!
> 
> No I just use rockwool cubes. I don’t use heat mats or even a cloning dome just a plastic tub with cling wrap under a t5 with a sheet over the top. Took most of them roughly two weeks to root being quite cold and still have about 5 out of 20 that are only popping thru now.


I brought a heat mat the weather in vic is cold atm. I just have a $10 seedling box from bunnings and a large cfl see how it goes. Took like 10 cuttings off my Cookies Og been a super easy plant to grow


----------



## raratt (Jul 12, 2019)

Deep Purple time, just because.


----------



## Mellow old School (Jul 13, 2019)

lokie said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Same line of work or something completely different?


Office job mate, as the current one but with logistics and frozen foods, better pay, different work hours evening and night.

But 100% better that the current position, hence the boss is an ex smoker now anti smoker, so no smoking cigs for me during work, kind of gotten the impression he thinks of smokers in general as satanist or something else thats bad, scum of the earth somehow, plus being a control freak, you as an employee can only leave such a place. Upwards and onwards...


----------



## raratt (Jul 13, 2019)

Mornin all. Another $45 in peaches sitting on the front porch awaiting pickup, and another 30 Lbs requested for later in the day. Tree is looking more green than red and orange now, the end is near. Headed to 100 today, but it's a dry heat.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 13, 2019)

raratt said:


> Mornin all. Another $45 in peaches sitting on the front porch awaiting pickup, and another 30 Lbs requested for later in the day. Tree is looking more green than red and orange now, the end is near. Headed to 100 today, but it's a dry heat.


I'll see you in a bit.....


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2019)

raratt said:


> Mornin all. Another $45 in peaches sitting on the front porch awaiting pickup, and another 30 Lbs requested for later in the day. Tree is looking more green than red and orange now, the end is near. Headed to 100 today, but it's a dry heat.


We are 111 right now. It's going to get hotter today. Unfortunately it is not a dry heat here, yet.


----------



## raratt (Jul 13, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> We are 111 right now. It's going to get hotter today. Unfortunately it is not a dry heat here, yet.


Gotta love monsoon season in the desert.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 13, 2019)

I filled up two aerocloners with cuttings for a total of 72. I almost ran out of rooted clones last cycle and that won't do, so I'm going to make sure I've got plenty of clones vegging in reserve. 




There's Trainwreck, OG Kush, C99, and Strawberry Cheesecake. I'm going to replace my Trainwreck after almost a decade of cloning, as it's not producing like it should anymore. Telomeric degradation, or some shit. I went to go get some the Durban seeds I purchased, and after several hours of searching, I realized I have absolutely NO idea what I could have done with them. First time I've ever lost seeds, totally sucks. I ordered Durban Poison fem seeds from a new bank, Grower's Choice, but so far it's been a shitty shopping experience with them. We'll see how the actual seeds pan out when I receive them...


----------



## Dobby (Jul 13, 2019)

Well I had a good day (and better to come!). Chopped one of the Pineapple Express Auto's I had going for some quick results whilst I wait for my regular girls.
Not a bad yield for an auto either. I think I might try the paper bag cure this time around, although I am a jar kind of guy, but hey it's worth a shot and I have about a week of hanging before I decide for sure.

Enjoy the day everyone!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 13, 2019)

I finally made the first of my now annual pilgrimage to the infamous raratt peach tree today......


It was a pleasure to meet you & thank you so much brother, for the box of sweet peaches. I will return your box filled with oranges from my tree when they are ripe. Be well.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 13, 2019)

I'll admit it. I did it. Had to close my eyes and pretend it was someone else.


----------



## raratt (Jul 13, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I finally made the first of my now annual pilgrimage to the infamous raratt peach tree today......
> View attachment 4364576
> 
> It was a pleasure to meet you & thank you so much brother, for the box of sweet peaches. I will return your box filled with oranges from my tree when they are ripe. Be well.


Who'da thunk that little tree could put out the poundage it does. It surprises me every year.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 13, 2019)

raratt said:


> Who'da thunk that little tree could put out the poundage it does. It surprises me every year.


Look what I did to the beautiful nugg you gave me....20tons does the trick for fresh rosin. Wow the taste is incredable bro!! what strain is this again?


----------



## Bareback (Jul 13, 2019)

I went tubing in the Green River Gorge NC yesterday with my wife, son and daughter. Then we went site seeing at Jumping Off Rock the views were amazing. Of course we started our afternoon with a awesome lunch and ended with a fantastic dinner.

It's my wife's 50th birthday and our 31st anniversary all rapped up in one big weekend getaway. 

We just finished another fine dinner of BBQ and she opened all the presents and cards. Now we're all laughing and crying, telling stories and enjoying all the things that make her my beautiful wife, a mother and a grandmother.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I went tubing in the Green River Gorge NC yesterday with my wife, son and daughter. Then we went site seeing at Jumping Off Rock the views were amazing. Of course we started our afternoon with a awesome lunch and ended with a fantastic dinner.
> 
> It's my wife's 50th birthday and our 31st anniversary all rapped up in one big weekend getaway.
> 
> We just finished another fine dinner of BBQ and she opened all the presents and cards. Now we're all laughing and crying, telling stories and enjoying all the things that make her my beautiful wife, a mother and a grandmother.


That sounds like a truly great day. I tip my (notional) hat.


----------



## raratt (Jul 13, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Look what I did to the beautiful nugg you gave me....20tons does the trick for fresh rosin. Wow the taste is incredable bro!! what strain is this again?
> View attachment 4364592
> View attachment 4364594
> 
> ...


Supposed to be Strawberry Cheesecake, I have my doubts though.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 13, 2019)

Got the first pour done earlier.

Holy fuck!

So to begin with Mathews Ready mix had a company picnic today so I went with another. They were so slammed it was close getting the 18yds in.
9yds in the footings, 9 in the stem walls. We got it done but fuck me. The second truck was only 5 min after the first showed up(supposed to be 30 min apart) 

Time to go fishing.
I’m hoping the second poor(slab) will be in 3 weeks. Hey, i gotta go fishing jesus fucking christ


----------



## raratt (Jul 13, 2019)

Had a big bowl of blackberries, peaches, and French vanilla ice cream. I could so take a nap now.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 13, 2019)

raratt said:


> Had a big bowl of blackberries, peaches, and French vanilla ice cream. I could so take a nap now.


I got shitloads of blackberries out here. Like shitloads! Just sayin


----------



## raratt (Jul 13, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I got shitloads of blackberries out here. Like shitloads! Just sayin


My daughter has thornless blackberry plants on her fence line. I have some canes from them I think I'll put in some containers.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 13, 2019)

raratt said:


> My daughter has thornless blackberry plants on her fence line. I have some canes from them I think I'll put in some containers.


I got some huge patches bro.
Right where that seasonal creek runs through. 
I usually hate blackberry bush's on my property but it’s gonna be alright on this 10 acres


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 13, 2019)

Laundry done, yard cut, Tri Tip in the smoker for tomorrow, Burgers ready for the grill now, just waiting on my brother to pull in from Colorado.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 13, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Got the first pour done earlier.
> 
> Holy fuck!
> 
> ...


On the 7th day God went fishing


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I went tubing in the Green River Gorge NC yesterday with my wife, son and daughter. Then we went site seeing at Jumping Off Rock the views were amazing. Of course we started our afternoon with a awesome lunch and ended with a fantastic dinner.
> 
> It's my wife's 50th birthday and our 31st anniversary all rapped up in one big weekend getaway.
> 
> We just finished another fine dinner of BBQ and she opened all the presents and cards. Now we're all laughing and crying, telling stories and enjoying all the things that make her my beautiful wife, a mother and a grandmother.


Congratulations! That's wonderful, wish her a Happy Birthdayversary for me.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I got shitloads of blackberries out here. Like shitloads! Just sayin


And snakes, let's not forget those snakes.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 13, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> And snakes, let's not forget those snakes.


I’ve stopped reporting here how many i keep finding

It’s around 10 adults, 12? Babies Now


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 13, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Laundry done, yard cut, Tri Tip in the smoker for tomorrow, Burgers ready for the grill now, just waiting on my brother to pull in from Colorado.


You know how long it would take me to achieve all that?
I’m seriously jealous
Laundry is done around 35min away, @raratt usually meets me there. The yard, holly shit!
I need to keep it mowed because of fire but not sure i’ll get to all the important nearby spots this summer
We bbq’d burgers though!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> You know how long it would take me to achieve all that?
> I’m seriously jealous
> Laundry is done around 35min away, @raratt usually meets me there. The yard, holly shit!
> I need to keep it mowed because of fire but not sure i’ll get to all the important nearby spots this summer
> We bbq’d burgers though!


You poured 18 yards of concrete today! You rock


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 13, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> You poured 18 yards of concrete today! You rock


Thank you my Dear!

A 2000 sqft shop footing and stemwall pour.
The second pour will be once i get it ready for the 6” slab.
#4 rebar 16” OC. EW.

Lots of grading and other shit to do first.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 13, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> You know how long it would take me to achieve all that?
> I’m seriously jealous
> Laundry is done around 35min away, @raratt usually meets me there. The yard, holly shit!
> I need to keep it mowed because of fire but not sure i’ll get to all the important nearby spots this summer
> We bbq’d burgers though!


Rent some goats! They'll take care of your yard real quick 

SH420


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 13, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Rent some goats! They'll take care of your yard real quick
> 
> SH420


Coming soon!

Dude, my somewhat near neighbor has like 30 of them! Lol. I dunno.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Rent some goats! They'll take care of your yard real quick
> 
> SH420


We had Barbados sheep. They can take the heat, and they wiped out an extensive thistle and poison oak infestation.
Not sure about this, but I've been told the sheep are less likely to dig out the nub of the grasses.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 13, 2019)

Animals done, kids washed and dressed ready for a day with the Grandparents.
Been raining for a good 3 days now, it’s been at least 5-6 years since it rained this much. The dams are full and the water tanks, normally they don’t reach 3/4 capacity stoked!!


----------



## raratt (Jul 13, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> You know how long it would take me to achieve all that?


I've seen a lot of people around here disking by their fence lines to keep fires from spreading. People will rent pasture in the fall when it is green, as long as it is fenced..


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 13, 2019)

raratt said:


> I've seen a lot of people around here disking by their fence lines to keep fires from spreading. People will rent pasture in the fall when it is green, as long as it is fenced..


I’m gonna have to disc first before i buy a mower attachment.


----------



## raratt (Jul 13, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m gonna have to disc first before i buy a mower attachment.


You could always put some beefs out there in the fall once you get your house done. If you name them it has to be an appropriate name, like T-bone, rump roast, or hamburger, so they don't become pets.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 13, 2019)

raratt said:


> You could always put some beefs out there in the fall once you get your house done. If you name them it has to be an appropriate name, like T-bone, rump roast, or hamburger, so they don't become pets.


Monday, tuesday, wed etc....

I dunno bro. Lots of work with the whole livestock thing.

I’m wondering what’s gonna happen with my dead neighbors llamas and horse. Very sad


----------



## doublejj (Jul 13, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Monday, tuesday, wed etc....
> 
> I dunno bro. Lots of work with the whole livestock thing.
> 
> I’m wondering what’s gonna happen with my dead neighbors llamas and horse. Very sad


their your llama and horse now aren't they?...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2019)

raratt said:


> You could always put some beefs out there in the fall once you get your house done. If you name them it has to be an appropriate name, like T-bone, rump roast, or hamburger, so they don't become pets.


Best hamburger I ever had came from a steer called Rusty.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 13, 2019)

doublejj said:


> their your llama and horse now aren't they?...


I’m sure i could claim them for sure. But nah! I got so much other shit to worry about bro.
If my daughter was here, still might move up here, i’m sure they would be on my property already.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 13, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Best hamburger I ever had came from a steer called Rusty.


 

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4364698
> 
> SH420


Our first four chickens were named Omelet, McNugget, Enchilada and Mole (sauce, not mammal). 

When a rooster volunteered to join our flock (just showed up one day and decided to stay), we named him Stew. Being a rooster, he did not get the implied warning.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 13, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Our first four chickens were named Omelet, McNugget, Enchilada and Mole (sauce, not mammal).
> 
> When a rooster volunteered to join our flock (just showed up one day and decided to stay), we named him Stew. Being a rooster, he did not get the implied warning.


I got so attached to our last laying hens that I fed them for years after they quit laying eggs just had them around the yard as pets...


----------



## Lethidox (Jul 13, 2019)

Busy day shaved my head hair was getting too long feeling 10 degrees cooler now, trimmed some plants and moved um back in my tent after spraying them, set up the scrog, got paid yesterday had to mobile deposite and surprisingly it went in today guess because i did it while the bank was still open instead of the usual doing it on a weekend. Day 2 of my smoking experiment day 1 went alright smoked 1 less cig today it went the same as any regular day. tried GreatWhite's advice of pinching it off and yes it worked for the 1 time i tried it so im going to continue trying that. i smoked about half the cig before pinching it off just enough to get a good buzz. I smoke super longs so im going to purchase the regular sized cigs instead save a few cents per pack i believe or a dollar either way it's something then pinch those off and try to couple his method with mine. 

Trying to keep busy because i notice everytime im bored i tend to smoke a lot despite i have no cravings. Been looking at how to colonize bee's for our garden so i can set up a box and use them to pollinate future plants and collect honey without having to call in a company to do that for me. I think if we just grow more flowers we should be okay got to start growing flowers again though so tomorrow i might clear a few patches in the garden and till it and all that shit


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 14, 2019)

We survived Nashville night life last night. Cool place, great food and the drinks, lots of drinks.


 

Pic above is outside of Kid Rocks bar. Second pic is second floor looking out. 4 floors with live music on all 4.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 14, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> We survived Nashville night life last night. Cool place, great food and the drinks, lots of drinks.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4364849
> ...


Most of those people in front of Kid Rock's bar look like they are taking a wizz


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 14, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Most of those people in front of Kid Rock's bar look like they are taking a wizz


Lol, possibly. I hadn’t noticed until now.


----------



## raratt (Jul 14, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4364852
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If we were to go to a music destination I think it would have to be Austin. Lots of diversity. Wife would love Nashville though.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 14, 2019)

raratt said:


> If we were to go to a music destination I think it would have to be Austin. Lots of diversity. Wife would love Nashville though.


Diverse here as well. We saw some crazy shit last night, and I’ve been to San Francisco. Lol. Even though these are country bars, the music was a wide variety. Every bar we went in had multiple stages playing different music. This one band did a Fleetwood Mac song and HE, the singer, killed it!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 14, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Most of those people in front of Kid Rock's bar look like they are taking a wizz


Kid Rock is a douchebag in real life, so that might explain it...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 14, 2019)

LOL. Never listened or paid attention to him, first became aware when he was with Pam Andersen


----------



## raratt (Jul 14, 2019)

Cut most of the Napali Pink today, left some lower branches to mature a little more. I'll get some pics up in a bit. My son offered to trim them for me, he has a little OCD so I'm fine accepting the help. I think there's about a pound, possibly 8 Oz, I'll find out in about a week. Strawberry Cheesecake smokes smooth, just tried it in my bong last night, I'll do a review after I smoke a joint tonight.


----------



## TacoMac (Jul 14, 2019)

raratt said:


> Why do they call it canning when you are putting things in jars? ANYWAY, I jarred these today, 5.3 oz. Strawberry Cheesecake.View attachment 4363601


Annnnnnnnd cue Bill Murray:


----------



## raratt (Jul 14, 2019)

Total weight on the SC is 6.3 oz.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 14, 2019)

raratt said:


> Cut most of the Napali Pink today, left some lower branches to mature a little more. I'll get some pics up in a bit. My son offered to trim them for me, he has a little OCD so I'm fine accepting the help. I think there's about a pound, possibly 8 Oz, I'll find out in about a week. Strawberry Cheesecake smokes smooth, just tried it in my bong last night, I'll do a review after I smoke a joint tonight.


I'm chopping a GG#4 S2 (#1 of 4). Have to wash my hair and get to the ball game. So only one comes down today


----------



## neosapien (Jul 14, 2019)

I accomplished taking my wife to a lovely lunch at the Olive Garden. I am now sitting on the couch drinking an irish coffee because now I don't have to do shit.


----------



## 420God (Jul 14, 2019)

Another beautiful day to ride. Took a short trip to a favorite local spot.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 15, 2019)

420God said:


> Another beautiful day to ride. Took a short trip to a favorite local spot.
> View attachment 4365110


That’s pretty! Where is it?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 15, 2019)

raratt said:


> If we were to go to a music destination I think it would have to be Austin. Lots of diversity. Wife would love Nashville though.


if you come to Austin, get there in time for the SXSW festival....but you have to get your wrist bans early...that's the only way to get in....pay a little more for the bans and you can get into just about every show that's going on....killer festival overall...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 15, 2019)

howdy everyone......well my weekend was kinda shitty......but it went well overall...saw a few family member that i hadn't seen in a few years. They asked me when i'm coming to Houston to visit them.....with my work schedual...eh who knows....like to hit they're farm in La grange though......50acres and 2 stock ponds full of bass.....

Welp it's gonna be 97F today heat index to the 105 and 108 today......everything got they're morning watering and inspection....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2019)

I did my first shift on the new "job" today. Nobody wanted to talk to me so I watched youtube videos.  This is going to be easier than I thought.


----------



## 420God (Jul 15, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s pretty! Where is it?


Eau Claire Dells in central WI. About 20 min from my house.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 15, 2019)

420God said:


> Eau Claire Dells in central WI. About 20 min from my house.


Yes! Wisconsin Dells. When I lived in MN folks were also talking about the Dells like some mystical Tolkien place. Lol


----------



## raratt (Jul 15, 2019)

Finished trimming the Napali Pink, other than the lower branches I'm letting mature more. Buds are nowhere near as dense as the Straw. Cheez. The cola's are impressive looking though. The smell wasn't that strong coming from it either. Guess I'll find out how it smokes in about a week. I have no guess as to the finish weight now. I need to clean up the room and get the clones into it to flower out.
Peaches are almost gone, I have one person supposed to come get some tomorrow, how the hell much is a lug?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2019)

raratt said:


> how the hell much is a lug?


19-22 lbs. https://extension.uga.edu/publications/detail.html?number=C780&title=Weights and Processed Yields of Fruits and Vegetables


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 15, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I did my first shift on the new "job" today. Nobody wanted to talk to me so I watched youtube videos.  This is going to be easier than I thought.


It seems as though you've found a sinecure. I've always targeted those when I needed to be in the work force. Kudos...

si·ne·cure
/ˈsīnəkyo͝or,ˈsinəˌkyo͝or/
 
_noun_
noun: *sinecure*; plural noun: *sinecures
*
a position requiring little or no work but giving the holder status or financial benefit.

"political sinecures for the supporters of ministers"
synonyms: easy job, soft option;
_informal_ cushy number, money for old rope, money for jam, picnic, doddle, walk in the park, cinch, gravy train;
_informal _bludge
"Connie's job was a sinecure that could be done by anyone"


----------



## raratt (Jul 15, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> 19-22 lbs. https://extension.uga.edu/publications/detail.html?number=C780&title=Weights and Processed Yields of Fruits and Vegetables


The description I found was a flat box...a lot of good that did me.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 15, 2019)

raratt said:


> The description I found was a flat box...a lot of good that did me.


How about a flat box that holds 19-22 lbs in one layer?


----------



## raratt (Jul 15, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> How about a flat box that holds 19-22 lbs in one layer?


There was no weight mentioned in the description, I think I'll have that much. I scrounged boxes and bags from the local store.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> It seems as though you've found a sinecure. I've always targeted those when I needed to be in the work force. Kudos...
> 
> si·ne·cure
> /ˈsīnəkyo͝or,ˈsinəˌkyo͝or/
> ...


I've been calling it my pin monkey job. Having a pulse and being able to read and write were the only requirements. I feel a little guilty taking money for nothing, if I was in an office I would dust and clean or do something. Here if nobody is chatting there's absolutely nothing to do. 



raratt said:


> The description I found was a flat box...a lot of good that did me.


Thanks to that link I now know the weight of the pickled peppers Peter Piper picked.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 15, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've been calling it my pin monkey job. Having a pulse and being able to read and write were the only requirements. I feel a little guilty taking money for nothing, if I was in an office I would dust and clean or do something. Here if nobody is chatting there's absolutely nothing to do.







Yes, I'm old...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> It seems as though you've found a sinecure. I've always targeted those when I needed to be in the work force. Kudos...
> 
> si·ne·cure
> /ˈsīnəkyo͝or,ˈsinəˌkyo͝or/
> ...


I've lucked into a couple of those gigs. Unfortunately I was not mature enough to handle them. My mind was the devil's workshop. So there ensued sleuthing, poking into nooks and crannies and myriad other undesirable and immature traits.

Buffer riding races anyone?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 15, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've been calling it my pin monkey job. Having a pulse and being able to read and write were the only requirements. I feel a little guilty taking money for nothing, if I was in an office I would dust and clean or do something. Here if nobody is chatting there's absolutely nothing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to that link I now know the weight of the pickled peppers Peter Piper picked.


I had a similar gig when in early college, 4-8pm M-F; sat in a room waiting to answer the phone; merely to tell the caller to call back during 8am-3:30pm and ask if they wanted to speak to a specific person. I'd record the call in a log book. There was a TV and radio in the room, I did my homework and watched TV. I had 4 calls in the month and a half I had the job. I quit cuz I was going out of my mind. Pay was $5/hr (damned good in 1973). A nice lady would come at quitting time and lock up, she also left when I would show up for the day. One Friday I told her I quit, she tried to talk me out of it, telling me what a great job I was doing LOL. Never did find out what the business did or anything.


----------



## raratt (Jul 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Buffer


Got my first 5 level on those, now it's all contracted out. No more scraping asbestos tiles with razor blades.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 15, 2019)

raratt said:


> The description I found was a flat box...a lot of good that did me.


I knew someone who referred to a big bottle of water as "a lug" of water.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 15, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I had a similar gig when in early college, 4-8pm M-F; sat in a room waiting to answer the phone; merely to tell the caller to call back during 8am-3:30pm and ask if they wanted to speak to a specific person. I'd record the call in a log book. There was a TV and radio in the room, I did my homework and watched TV. I had 4 calls in the month and a half I had the job. I quit cuz I was going out of my mind. Pay was $5/hr (damned good in 1973). A nice lady would come at quitting time and lock up, she also left when I would show up for the day. One Friday I told her I quit, she tried to talk me out of it, telling me what a great job I was doing LOL. Never did find out what the business did or anything.


Jobs like these need to be gathered and catalogued. We need a Sinecurator. I nominate you for the post, as that is a sacrifice I'm willing to make.


----------



## DaFreak (Jul 15, 2019)

must of meant jug


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 15, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Jobs like these need to be gathered and catalogued. We need a Sinecurator. I nominate you for the post, as that is a sacrifice I'm willing to make.


In later years I figured it must have been a message drop for spies lol And the nice lady was a Ms. Moneypenny


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 15, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> In later years I figured it must have been a message drop for spies lol And the nice lady was a Ms. Moneypenny


Well where there is a Moneypenny there is bound to be a Q.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 15, 2019)

It was just an office. The neat stuff was off premises. Although I have to admit I was rather proud of her praise I did such a good job


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> It was just an office. The neat stuff was off premises. Although I have to admit I was rather proud of her praise I did such a good job


You would have been better off exploring the tunnels under the job site, racing gurneys and trying to figure out the combination to the pharmacy's basement safe. Let them keep their praise.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> You would have been better off exploring the tunnels under the job site, racing gurneys and trying to figure out the combination to the pharmacy's basement safe. Let them keep their praise.


LMAO. Indeed


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 15, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> LMAO. Indeed


With T-shirts bearing the cover story


----------



## lokie (Jul 15, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> howdy everyone......well my weekend was kinda shitty......but it went well overall...saw a few family member that i hadn't seen in a few years. They asked me when i'm coming to Houston to visit them.....with my work schedual...eh who knows....like to hit they're farm in La grange though......50acres and 2 stock ponds full of bass.....
> 
> Welp it's gonna be 97F today heat index to the 105 and 108 today......everything got they're morning watering and inspection....


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 15, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> In later years I figured it must have been a message drop for spies lol And the nice lady was a Ms. Moneypenny


lol, close, a hello phone


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 15, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> lol, close, a hello phone
> View attachment 4365572


Nice catch!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 15, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> lol, close, a hello phone
> View attachment 4365572


Interesting. I answered a want ad from the paper, went to the interview, specifically asked if I was a vet. when answered affirmative they hired me on the spot.


----------



## raratt (Jul 15, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> lol, close, a hello phone
> View attachment 4365572


I can neither confirm nor deny the existence of such a phone.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 15, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Interesting. I answered a want ad from the paper, went to the interview, specifically asked if I was a vet. when answered affirmative they hired me on the spot.


Just when you thought you were out...


----------



## raratt (Jul 15, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Just when you thought you were out...
> View attachment 4365591


I refer you to my previous statement.


----------



## raratt (Jul 15, 2019)

I can say I saw the first aircraft shot down by an F-22 at White Sands.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 15, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Just when you thought you were out...
> View attachment 4365591


LMAO


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 16, 2019)

No salmon yet but it’s all good

And no one else out here except an osprey. I love it when the salmon opener is on a tuesday. Now we just need the fishies to cooperate


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 16, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> No salmon yet but it’s all good
> View attachment 4365844
> And no one else out here except an osprey. I love it when the salmon opener is on a tuesday. Now we just need the fishies to cooperate


Good luck bro!! I’m sure you need a little getaway.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 16, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Good luck bro!! I’m sure you need a little getaway.


Thx dude, i need the luck. Def need the getaway. It’s all worth it even though we’ll probably get skunked. It’s always slow in the beginning. I’ve already got a good 100 casts in been here since sunrise lol.

The salmon opener is usually all about the party down on the river, which will be once all my buddies get here in a couple hrs


----------



## ct26turbo (Jul 16, 2019)

Went tubing down the river for 5 hours got one wicked tan looks like im hispanic but with an albino ass transplant


----------



## ct26turbo (Jul 16, 2019)

Had to watch my god son last night cuz his brother had n ear infection. Lil man got his first oreo. Told his daddy my dog had a lil accident that lil man got in to he wasnt to thrilled with me


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 16, 2019)

ct26turbo said:


> Had to watch my god son last night cuz his brother had n ear infection. Lil man got his first oreo.


LOL, that was an Oreo?


----------



## ct26turbo (Jul 16, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, that was an Oreo?


Ya lil piece of one


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> No salmon yet but it’s all good
> View attachment 4365844
> And no one else out here except an osprey. I love it when the salmon opener is on a tuesday. Now we just need the fishies to cooperate


How much beer did you catch?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I've lucked into a couple of those gigs. Unfortunately I was not mature enough to handle them. My mind was the devil's workshop. So there ensued sleuthing, poking into nooks and crannies and myriad other undesirable and immature traits.
> 
> Buffer riding races anyone?


The boredom is already getting to me. Online for two hours today and I still haven't had my first chat yet. I took this so I could burn off a few hours of boredom per day, if this continues for the rest of the week, I don't think I'm going back next week. 



Singlemalt said:


> I had a similar gig when in early college, 4-8pm M-F; sat in a room waiting to answer the phone; merely to tell the caller to call back during 8am-3:30pm and ask if they wanted to speak to a specific person. I'd record the call in a log book. There was a TV and radio in the room, I did my homework and watched TV. I had 4 calls in the month and a half I had the job. I quit cuz I was going out of my mind. Pay was $5/hr (damned good in 1973). A nice lady would come at quitting time and lock up, she also left when I would show up for the day. One Friday I told her I quit, she tried to talk me out of it, telling me what a great job I was doing LOL. Never did find out what the business did or anything.


At least I'm doing this at home. I did the office/cubicle thing for a few years and hated every second of it. They wanted me to do this Monday thru Friday but Fridays are mine and I refuse to work them. I can't believe you lasted six weeks with only four calls. Did you know the number of the phone you were answering? Probably could have figured out who owned the line from that.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> .......snip.... Did you know the number of the phone you were answering? Probably could have figured out who owned the line from that.


How?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> How?


For landlines call in a service outage, support will often give you the name of the bill owner. You may have try a few times to get a gullible agent. I've never been successful with this approach on cell phone numbers.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2019)

why am i awake today...oh yeah that right....need to keep the lights on....

well it's a nice balmy 82F this morning, might even hit the century mark today, and with the heat index.....eek....

well still rolling with the emotions of everything from this weekend. Still honestly hasn't hit me yet, dunno why. Kinda be numb to things around me lately. Haven't even cried which seems weird, guess that's the human in me trying to make sense of everything going on. Accendently, snapped at the wife last night.....kinda regret that. Especially since she's been at my side with all this happening. 

Well everything has had it's morning watering and inspection....everything seems ok for the most part.....time to go meditate for a few.

Coffee is up, nice a hot.......second cup now...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2019)

red skin peaches anyone??


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2019)

not bad article::

https://herb.co/news/health/marijuana-and-ms/?fbclid=IwAR3S_17MfZmzQbhjK2DSBuy7ELFIcUN6pjtEq43vXUU_U6OirlqIADFagwY


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 16, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> why am i awake today...oh yeah that right....need to keep the lights on....
> 
> well it's a nice balmy 82F this morning, might even hit the century mark today, and with the heat index.....eek....
> 
> well still rolling with the emotions of everything from this weekend. Still honestly hasn't hit me yet, dunno why. Kinda be numb to things around me lately. Haven't even cried which seems weird, guess that's the human in me trying to make sense of everything going on. Accendently, snapped at the wife last night.....kinda regret that. Especially since she's been at my side with all this happening. Well everything has had it's morning watering and inspection....everything seems ok for the most part.....time to go meditate for a few. Coffee is up, nice a hot.......second cup now...


I missed your earlier post about your Grandma. Sending you a long distance hug. Got a story about her you'd like to share? I don't remember much about either of mine, both from Europe and didn't speak much English.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2019)

yep got plenty of memories Barn.......

I remember the first time i met her, my parents now had gotten me out of a foster home, in those early years and they were doing to proceeding of adoption. They decide for me to meet them. Now here is a lonely kid with long hair, and alot of problems.....basically couldn't hear or speak at this time. They pull up to there house which was blue at the time and living in the city. We walk into the house, i'm hiding behind my mom now. I step out and i'm nose to nose with a sheep aka named porkchop. Talk about freak me out, moment later she comes out grabs me and gives me the biggest hug. Leads me to the table, sits me down next to my grandpa (RIP). She asks me if i wanted a snack, so she make me tomatoes with mayo on them. For me being where i came from i didn't have that at the time. It was the first time, i was just accepted for who i was. She just worked with me and my problems. Since i couldn't speak, i would just point and she knew exactly what i was pointing at all the time. She showed me around the house. That night i remember asking my mom, can i stay for the night. Mom said yes....she curled me up in a blanket, sat me down on her lap, and just hummed while watching tv....i feel asleep almost immediately....from that day and night on....i knew i was finally ......HOME....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 16, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> yep got plenty of memories Barn.......
> 
> I remember the first time i met her, my parents now had gotten me out of a foster home, in those early years and they were doing to proceeding of adoption. They decide for me to meet them. Now here is a lonely kid with long hair, and alot of problems.....basically couldn't hear or speak at this time. They pull up to there house which was blue at the time and living in the city. We walk into the house, i'm hiding behind my mom now. I step out and i'm nose to nose with a sheep aka named porkchop. Talk about freak me out, moment later she comes out grabs me and gives me the biggest hug. Leads me to the table, sits me down next to my grandpa (RIP). She asks me if i wanted a snack, so she make me tomatoes with mayo on them. For me being where i came from i didn't have that at the time. It was the first time, i was just accepted for who i was. She just worked with me and my problems. Since i couldn't speak, i would just point and she knew exactly what i was pointing at all the time. She showed me around the house. That night i remember asking my mom, can i stay for the night. Mom said yes....she curled me up in a blanket, sat me down on her lap, and just hummed while watching tv....i feel asleep almost immediately....from that day and night on....i knew i was finally ......HOME....


That's a great story. Made me tear up reading it.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 16, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's a great story. Made me tear up reading it.


me too


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's a great story. Made me tear up reading it.


i have many more......


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2019)

She was something. She was a canner, a hunter, a fisherwoman, a gardener.....and most didn't know this till i found out....slight of a pot head.....and she also grew her own, grandpa knew...no one else in the family didn't know.....i would help her in gardens during the spring and early summers......is how i found out......i was grandma...this plant is throwing any fruit or veggies want me to pull it......she would run over and say "NOOOOO!!!"....i didn't know at the time....by the time i hit late in high school is when i found out......surprised my grandma when i told i knew what it was...she said "SHhhhhhhhh" and winked at me...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 16, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> The boredom is already getting to me. Online for two hours today and I still haven't had my first chat yet. I took this so I could burn off a few hours of boredom per day, if this continues for the rest of the week, I don't think I'm going back next week.
> 
> 
> 
> At least I'm doing this at home. I did the office/cubicle thing for a few years and hated every second of it. They wanted me to do this Monday thru Friday but Fridays are mine and I refuse to work them. I can't believe you lasted six weeks with only four calls. Did you know the number of the phone you were answering? Probably could have figured out who owned the line from that.


No, this was 1973, old tech to you youngsters. It was a one way phone, only incoming with no dial. They call, tell me who they wanted to speak to and I'd tell them to call back during the hours. I'd log it so whoever it pertained to would know the next day. For the times, the pay was very good(minimum was no more than $2/hr) I got $5. If I had sufficient homework, I was ok; but if all I had to do was TV/radio, then it became unbearable. I was a young guy used to moving and activity; I was stuck there, couldn't leave during my shift.


----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> red skin peaches anyone??
> View attachment 4365900


NNNOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!...lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2019)

raratt said:


> NNNOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!...lol.


oh come on, you know u want some....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 16, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> She was something. She was a canner, a hunter, a fisherwoman, a gardener.....and most didn't know this till i found out....slight of a pot head.....and she also grew her own, grandpa knew...no one else in the family didn't know.....i would help her in gardens during the spring and early summers......is how i found out......i was grandma...this plant is throwing any fruit or veggies want me to pull it......she would run over and say "NOOOOO!!!"....i didn't know at the time....by the time i hit late in high school is when i found out......surprised my grandma when i told i knew what it was...she said "SHhhhhhhhh" and winked at me...


Sorry to hear about Grandma - I've lost both of mine as well but our memories of them live on.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Sorry to hear about Grandma - I've lost both of mine as well but our memories of them live on.


she will live on in my memories and in the way i do things.....and now in my life i've lost all of mine.....

thank you....


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 16, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> me too


Me 3! Great story bud! Thank you for sharing! I feel mushy inside now. Lol

SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Me 3! Great story bud! Thank you for sharing! I feel mushy inside now. Lol
> 
> SH420


thank you...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 16, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> No salmon yet but it’s all good
> View attachment 4365844
> And no one else out here except an osprey. I love it when the salmon opener is on a tuesday. Now we just need the fishies to cooperate


Did u catch any yet? I’m eating salmon today , and also floating around stoned and drunk but in the pool, Good ole summer fun. hope you catch a few and be sure to throw up a picture or two Areo. Enjoy yourself ! cheers!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 16, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> No, this was 1973, old tech to you youngsters. It was a one way phone, only incoming with no dial. They call, tell me who they wanted to speak to and I'd tell them to call back during the hours. I'd log it so whoever it pertained to would know the next day. For the times, the pay was very good(minimum was no more than $2/hr) I got $5. If I had sufficient homework, I was ok; but if all I had to do was TV/radio, then it became unbearable. I was a young guy used to moving and activity; I was stuck there, couldn't leave during my shift.


They had phones in 1973? lol I kid. We learned about phone phreaking in the 60's and 70's during programming theory in high school. It would have been nice to know about these techniques so you could drill into their system. I'm thinking mob or some other criminal enterprise. Why pay you so much above minimum wage to accept clandestine phone calls unless your ignorance was a benefit to them.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 16, 2019)

You guys are nuts. A sinecure is a total gift, a paid block of time to pursue your own interests - Learn some languages, master a musical instrument, work out, study your fav subjects, take online courses, read literary classics that you missed. If worse comes to worse, vape a thc cart and catch up on the hundreds of cable and netflix series. I don't get how boredom is a factor when there's SO much to do...


----------



## neosapien (Jul 16, 2019)

Boredom is a problem of the living.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 16, 2019)

Everything is. The dead have no problems


----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> oh come on, you know u want some....


I have some, and blackberries.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 16, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> You guys are nuts. A sinecure is a total gift, a paid block of time to pursue your own interests - Learn some languages, master a musical instrument, work out, study your fav subjects, take online courses, read literary classics that you missed. If worse comes to worse, vape a thc cart and catch up on the hundreds of cable and netflix series. I don't get how boredom is a factor when there's SO much to do...


That's the same thing i tell the crew when they get their annual 2 weeks off the farm.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2019)

raratt said:


> I have some, and blackberries.View attachment 4366006


shit that looks good, is that yogurt in the bottom?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 16, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> They had phones in 1973?..


----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> shit that looks good, is that yogurt in the bottom?


French Vanilla ice cream.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 16, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Everything is. The dead have no problems


Fuck off Tyler! I'm trying to be deep and philosophical!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2019)

raratt said:


> French Vanilla ice cream.


killer


----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2019)

Went grocery shopping and put everything away. Had someone bail on buying 20 lbs of peaches this morning, it is what it is. Chugging some water before buds and suds time. Only 93 outside, 38% humidity, kinda humid for here.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 16, 2019)

neosapien said:


> Fuck off Tyler! I'm trying to be deep and philosophical!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I have very mixed emotions about these alerts. First in CA we are mostly disarmed so self-defense options are quite limited (legally). Next we've had every tax grab excuse there is to put cameras at every intersection and every place else that do facial recognition instead of traffic and simple security as they initially started out. We also have license plate scanners everywhere. We have electronic snooping and other means of tracking and tracing the populace. We even have planes and drones in the air above us watching us and cataloging everything.
> 
> Why do they need our eyes? Aren't these expensive systems capable of doing this job? So we see something and report it. Response time is abysmal. So what about some folks who might be tempted to intervene. I can't count the number of Good Samaritans we've attempted to patch up after a well meaning intervention went bad. As well as the ones their families had to bury.
> 
> I don't believe they need our help and I have darker suspicions about the use of that equipment that has nothing to do with these alerts. But I'm old and suspicious and cranky.


Amen.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Amen.


I have been thinking about you. How is the new job?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I have been thinking about you. How is the new job?


It's pretty good, so far, but it's busy. I'm helping in the stock room until they get the assembly line I'm supposed to be on set up and they're so behind I've been getting all the OT I can take, hence why I haven't been around. Probably gonna be like this for the next 6 months, at least. Gotta make that money while it's there. 

I stayed up way too late getting caught up here. I gotta crash


----------



## thump easy (Jul 16, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Looking good man. Are you sticking tiles to the arches? Or?
> Usually we would frame them arches out of metal. 1.5” and 3/4” cold rolled channel. Tie some diamond mesh to it and let the plasterers do their thing.
> I sure as hell don’t miss that durorck shit. I spent almost the whole first year I got into my trade, back in ‘92, hanging 4x8 sheets of durock . When I got to hang some shitrock it was like nothing. But it all helped fuck my back up.


That never got done it was a present for my x partner from sun grow in desert hot springs but since i never seen my half i never finished it.. Lolz i left it undone.. I just gave up on that shit... But i still want to do grones ceilings and intrikit shit mabe ill finally take that spelling class once an for all and just start spelling like a champ


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2019)

thump easy said:


> That never got done it was a present for my x partner from sun grow in desert hot springs but since i never seen my half i never finished it.. Lolz i left it undone.. I just gave up on that shit... But i still want to do grones ceilings and intrikit shit mabe ill finally take that spelling class once an for all and just start spelling like a champ


Hey you!!


----------



## thump easy (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## thump easy (Jul 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Hey you!!


Hello!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2019)

thump easy said:


> Hello!!


You still owe me mas cerveza! What are you up to?


----------



## cbdandthc (Jul 16, 2019)

Sharing this because it's a huge accomplishment for me: finally decided on how to tell my spouse I'm ready to break it off. Needed help from a joint and the internet (I will mainly use steps recommended here, but I'll see as I go along, I might improvise in the moment). But yeah, what a day.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 17, 2019)

cbdandthc said:


> Sharing this because it's a huge accomplishment for me: finally decided on how to tell my spouse I'm ready to break it off. Needed help from a joint and the internet (I will mainly use steps recommended here, but I'll see as I go along, I might improvise in the moment). But yeah, what a day.


Make sure you have a good lawyer. Good luck


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 17, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> How much beer did you catch?


I caught a 24pk +/- buzz. Probably should have eaten but didn’t so kind of feel shitty this morning lol.


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Did u catch any yet? I’m eating salmon today , and also floating around stoned and drunk but in the pool, Good ole summer fun. hope you catch a few and be sure to throw up a picture or two Areo. Enjoy yourself ! cheers!
> View attachment 4365962


No salmon this time  it was sort of expected though.
Sounds like you had a killer day! It’s funny, i had always dreamt of having a pool and when I had bought a house with a pool i used the shit out of it the first couple summers and then hardly. It would be so fucking hot out which you think is perfect to go swimming and lounging in there but I wouldn't even want to go outside of my air conditioned home lol. The pool ended up being a pain in the ass. But now I miss not having one.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 17, 2019)

Just dropped the wife off at the airport. Commencing Operation Bachelor for the next 10 days. Gonna grab some blow and some hookers. And by that I mean replace the shower surround and sink faucet.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 17, 2019)

We're having our hottest day of they year so far.


tyler.durden said:


> You guys are nuts. A sinecure is a total gift, a paid block of time to pursue your own interests - Learn some languages, master a musical instrument, work out, study your fav subjects, take online courses, read literary classics that you missed. If worse comes to worse, vape a thc cart and catch up on the hundreds of cable and netflix series. I don't get how boredom is a factor when there's SO much to do...


I've been surfing youtube and things like that. I can't read a book or do anything really in depth, 'cause I have to pay attention to the screen. 

Today is my last day doing this, I'm quitting when this shift is over... I had my first chat and it was with a crazy woman that made this suck. When you initiate a chat you select what it's about, shipping, product recommendations, returns etc. She selected shipping and said her shipment was late. I took her order number and started checking things out. She placed the order on Saturday and it tells you on the page and on your receipt that shipping is up to five business days. I nicely explained it was shipped Monday and tracking shows it's due to be delivered by 10am tomorrow, well within the delivery time frame. She started arguing that it's already been five days so I had to explain that Saturday and Sunday are not business days and we ship the next day after receiving the order Monday thru Friday. She started swearing at me, asked to talk to my manager and called me a liar when I told her I don't have an option to connect her to a manger. She demanded a refund and lost it when I told her I don't have the ability to provide refunds, but I can start the return process once she's received her package. I asked her if there's anything else I can help her with and she said you didn't [email protected] help me with anything, disconnected and left me a bad review. 

I'm not cut out for customer service.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 17, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> We're having our hottest day of they year so far.
> 
> 
> I've been surfing youtube and things like that. I can't read a book or do anything really in depth, 'cause I have to pay attention to the screen.
> ...


I thought Canadians were very serene, courteous and all around sweet people. The fuck happened to her? I think you should message Trudeau and get that sour bitch deported


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 17, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I thought Canadians were very serene, courteous and all around sweet people. The fuck happened to her? I think you should message Trudeau and get that sour bitch deported


Her shipping address was in Sudbury, I guess living that far north in a dirty mining town can make you bitchy.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 17, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Her shipping address was in Sudbury, I guess living that far north in a dirty mining town can make you bitchy.


You have her address???!!!! You can anonymously send her a bag of assorted cat, dog, and hamster shit. Like once per month


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 17, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> You have her address???!!!! You can anonymously send her a bag of assorted cat, dog, and hamster shit. Like once per month


I could... but then I wouldn't be a serene, courteous and all around sweet person.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 17, 2019)

LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 17, 2019)

neosapien said:


> Just dropped the wife off at the airport. Commencing Operation Bachelor for the next 10 days. Gonna grab some blow and some hookers. And by that I mean replace the shower surround and sink faucet.


Be sure to find a hooker who'll be good to your caulk and some Bolivian Pink Putty


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 17, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Her shipping address was in Sudbury, I guess living that far north in a dirty mining town can make you bitchy.


In '03 I took a motorcycle trip cross-country, with an excursion into Canada (north shore of Superior and visiting friends just south of Ottawa). I rode through Sudbury. By the place with the Big Smokestack I noticed some folks with a table and some placards. I stopped and chatted: nickel miners on strike. They had some really cool show&tell on nickel processing. I left there with a coupla balls of primary-production nickel in my pocket. It's now part of my woefully incomplete "periodic table" collection.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2019)

80F and a wakeup this morning 73%RH outside....sheeesh....

hope everyone is have an ok day so far......

coffee is up, nice and hot......


----------



## raratt (Jul 17, 2019)

73 degrees @ 9 AM, it's nice outside with a slight breeze. Need to go check the buds that are hanging and the last of the NP plant. Not even sure I want to flower those clones out now, with how fluffy the buds are. I hope the taste will make up for it. Mornin.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> 73 degrees @ 9 AM, it's nice outside with a slight breeze. Need to go check the buds that are hanging and the last of the NP plant. Not even sure I want to flower those clones out now, with how fluffy the buds are. I hope the taste will make up for it. Mornin.


i'm sure it will......especially from the looks of it...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 17, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> In '03 I took a motorcycle trip cross-country, with an excursion into Canada (north shore of Superior and visiting friends just south of Ottawa). I rode through Sudbury. By the place with the Big Smokestack I noticed some folks with a table and some placards. I stopped and chatted: nickel miners on strike. They had some really cool show&tell on nickel processing. I left there with a coupla balls of primary-production nickel in my pocket. It's now part of my woefully incomplete "periodic table" collection.


Have you checked this outfit for materials to complete your periodic table:
https://www.unitednuclear.com/
elements section: https://unitednuclear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=89

chemicals and metals section: https://unitednuclear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=16_17_69



Fun Fact: This outfit is owned by Bob Lazar (yes that one)


----------



## neosapien (Jul 17, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Be sure to find a hooker who'll be good to your caulk and some Bolivian Pink Putty


I prefer the silicoke. Never liked the Bolivian putty.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 17, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> In '03 I took a motorcycle trip cross-country, with an excursion into Canada (north shore of Superior and visiting friends just south of Ottawa). I rode through Sudbury. By the place with the Big Smokestack I noticed some folks with a table and some placards. I stopped and chatted: nickel miners on strike. They had some really cool show&tell on nickel processing. I left there with a coupla balls of primary-production nickel in my pocket. It's now part of my woefully incomplete "periodic table" collection.


I bet the winding roads in northern Ontario were a lot of fun to ride, did you stop by the big nickel for a photo? I was there when I was little. We were passing through on a road trip to Thunder Bay. I don't remember a lot, but I do remember how dirty and rundown it looked, the bad smell and being asked to leave a restaurant as soon as we finished eating because they closed early on Sunday.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 17, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> 80F and a wakeup this morning 73%RH outside....sheeesh....


57 Deg here with 80% RH.
Nice and cool.


----------



## ANC (Jul 17, 2019)

So, I met up with my new accountant today, the guy is also disabled and more recently also became epileptic... I had to ask, and he has never even heard of CBD oil.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> 57 Deg here with 80% RH.
> Nice and cool.


my wife would love that kinda weather.....this heat is kickin her ass lately


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 17, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I caught a 24pk +/- buzz. Probably should have eaten but didn’t so kind of feel shitty this morning lol.
> 
> No salmon this time  it was sort of expected though.
> Sounds like you had a killer day! It’s funny, i had always dreamt of having a pool and when I had bought a house with a pool i used the shit out of it the first couple summers and then hardly. It would be so fucking hot out which you think is perfect to go swimming and lounging in there but I wouldn't even want to go outside of my air conditioned home lol. The pool ended up being a pain in the ass. But now I miss not having one.


Sounds like my boat. 

It got to the point that I wouldn't even go out unless conditions were ideal. 

Unfortunately, the fish I chase tend to like shitty weather. 
Best action is when I'm constantly fucking with my trolling motor with a drift sock deployed.


----------



## raratt (Jul 17, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sounds like my boat.
> 
> It got to the point that I wouldn't even go out unless conditions were ideal.
> 
> ...


I always had good luck when I tried to eat lunch.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> I always had good luck when I tried to eat lunch.


Or take a leak.

Guaranteed double hookup!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 17, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Have you checked this outfit for materials to complete your periodic table:
> https://www.unitednuclear.com/
> elements section: https://unitednuclear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=89
> 
> ...


I think I looked at them over a decade ago.

A quick check reveals my test articles (arsenic, phosphorus) unavailable.

I've pretty much quit building the table. Macroscopic samples of the noble metals are beyond my current pay grade. 

Bob Lazar? Maybe I should email him for a sample of moscovium.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 17, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4366397


But fishing is about to "suck big-time"


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 17, 2019)

neosapien said:


> I prefer the silicoke. Never liked the Bolivian putty.


Oh that's good stuff. One proper line should last you for _years_.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> But fishing is about to "suck big-time"


uh yep....i've been in those situation btw down at the coast, wade fishing fish are biting, starts getting dark and cloudy and just for the heck of it, look at the horizon, oh shit.....water spout coming right at you....


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 17, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> uh yep....i've been in those situation btw down at the coast, wade fishing fish are biting, starts getting dark and cloudy and just for the heck of it, look at the horizon, oh shit.....water spout coming right at you....


lol sounds like the fish are playing a similar game of chicken. Eating must be great in the warning zone.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 17, 2019)

I started a project today at the museum and I am around a high social group of people that I am not normally around. Prisses and pricks in my way at every turn.

Anyway there's this one chick who is about 5'-10" and is wearing a pair of platform shoes with heels at least 8" and toes about 4" ..... she kinda looks like a kiss groupie except she is wearing a pair of white " old man " pants " with the waist band pulled up under her arms.....no shit her waist band is as high as my head. WTF. And this gal is in her twenties.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 17, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I started a project today at the museum and I am around a high social group of people that I am not normally around. Prisses and pricks in my way at every turn.
> 
> Anyway there's this one chick who is about 5'-10" and is wearing a pair of platform shoes with heels at least 8" and toes about 4" ..... she kinda looks like a kiss groupie except she is wearing a pair of white " old man " pants " with the waist band pulled up under her arms.....no shit her waist band is as high as my head. WTF. And this gal is in her twenties.


You should have SO asked her to hold still for a moment ... so you could take a pic to share with your homies on a weed website. (Not a pic for neo; not on the first date) I am disappoint in you.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 17, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> You should have SO asked her to hold still for a moment ... so you could take a pic to share with your homies on a weed website. (Not a pic for neo; not on the first date) I am disappoint in you.


I'm sorry man... I know I let the community down. I'm ashamed of myself.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 17, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> We're having our hottest day of they year so far.
> 
> 
> I've been surfing youtube and things like that. I can't read a book or do anything really in depth, 'cause I have to pay attention to the screen.
> ...


Lmao! Yep, the Wonderful World of Customer Service. I used to manage a medium sized CS center, and our policy was you had to help the customer up until the time they used profanity, then you could disengage (i.e. hang the fuck up on their asses). We had a few CS agents that were expert in subtly provoking the customer into swearing just so they could hang up on them. All calls were recorded, and I'd often cue up the best of the day, so that my assistant managers and I could listen and laugh our asses off. It was usually the best part of the day. Gotta have thick skin for CS, it's not for everyone...


----------



## raratt (Jul 17, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4366397


I saw 4 of those heading off the gulf in Biloxi in my rear view mirror, trying to catch me as I went over a bridge. Honda's can move quickly with the right inputs.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 17, 2019)

@raratt what peach do you grow, I'm thinking about taking my trees out and starting over.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> I saw 4 of those heading off the gulf in Biloxi in my rear view mirror, trying to catch me as I went over a bridge. Honda's can move quickly with the right inputs.


so can a human if he's standing in 3ft of salt water...


----------



## doublejj (Jul 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> I always had good luck when I tried to eat lunch.


A couple of seasons ago KFC was our secret bait. Not on the hook, but it was a regular thing for anyone who ate a piece of KFC chicken to get a hookup. Some people would just rub it on their line above the bait and get bit. A big bucket of chicken was a centerpiece of our fishing table setting...


----------



## raratt (Jul 17, 2019)

Bareback said:


> @raratt what peach do you grow, I'm thinking about taking my trees out and starting over.


Red Haven, I am in zone 9a also.I think they are the best eating peaches around, and I sure can't complain about the production. Tree is about 9 yrs old now and was a stick when I planted it. I top it every winter at about 12 feet, and spray for curly leaf.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 17, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Lmao! Yep, the Wonderful World of Customer Service. I used to manage a medium sized CS center, and our policy was you had to help the customer up until the time they used profanity, then you could disengage (i.e. hang the fuck up on their asses). We had a few CS agents that were expert in subtly provoking the customer into swearing just so they could hang up on them. All calls were recorded, and I'd often cue up the best of the day, so that my assistant managers and I could listen and laugh our asses off. It was usually the best part of the day. Gotta have thick skin for CS, it's not for everyone...


I wasn't told when I could cut customers off. I suspect they're having problems keeping people. When I told the store manager today would be my last day he tried offering me $20 an hour. I should have thought this through a little better and went on a shopping spree with my 40% discount before quitting.


----------



## cbdandthc (Jul 17, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Make sure you have a good lawyer. Good luck


Thanks man.


----------



## lokie (Jul 17, 2019)

cbdandthc said:


> Sharing this because it's a huge accomplishment for me: finally decided on how to tell my spouse I'm ready to break it off. Needed help from a joint and the internet (I will mainly use steps recommended here, but I'll see as I go along, I might improvise in the moment). But yeah, what a day.


 

Welcome to TnT.

More than you know here have traveled that path.

Bend over. Sounds like You are in for an emotional roller coaster ride.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 17, 2019)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4366438
> 
> Welcome to TnT.
> 
> ...


I'm provisionally giving the new guy a pass. His posting history does not conform to the familiar sock-puppet profiles.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 17, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Lmao! Yep, the Wonderful World of Customer Service. I used to manage a medium sized CS center, and our policy was you had to help the customer up until the time they used profanity, then you could disengage (i.e. hang the fuck up on their asses). We had a few CS agents that were expert in subtly provoking the customer into swearing just so they could hang up on them. All calls were recorded, and I'd often cue up the best of the day, so that my assistant managers and I could listen and laugh our asses off. It was usually the best part of the day. Gotta have thick skin for CS, it's not for everyone...


I swear...... a lot, not in anger, just normal conversation. I've had more CS people hang up on me mid conversation than I can count be because I casually dropped a F bomb. I've learned to try and watch what I say when I deal with them, but it still occasionally happens. I don't understand how people get so offended by casual profanity. If it's not directed at you, fucking ignore it.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 17, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I swear...... a lot, not in anger, just normal conversation. I've had more CS people hang up on me mid conversation than I can count be because I casually dropped a F bomb. I've learned to try and watch what I say when I deal with them, but it still occasionally happens. I don't understand how people get so offended by casual profanity. If it's not directed at you, fucking ignore it.


no sense of fucking humor


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 17, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I swear...... a lot, not in anger, just normal conversation. I've had more CS people hang up on me mid conversation than I can count be because I casually dropped a F bomb. I've learned to try and watch what I say when I deal with them, but it still occasionally happens. I don't understand how people get so offended by casual profanity. If it's not directed at you, fucking ignore it.



What the fuck is wrong with you???


----------



## lokie (Jul 17, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I'm provisionally giving the new guy a pass. His posting history does not conform to the familiar sock-puppet profiles.


That's cool.

A virgin post still gets a welcome.

It could be worse I suppose.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 17, 2019)

Worked my first day on the assembly line.  There's no written build procedure, there's no parts documentation. The guy teaching us only knows to do step 1,step 2, step 3 but can't explain WHY it's being done that way. He can't explain how to check if parts are right and there's a couple very similar bearings and seals. He just keeps saying you'll have to remember. I'm a very technical person, I need to understand the is ands outs of what I'm doing so I can do it my best and so I can figure out better process that are easier. I've already seen some things I'll be having them change that I couldn't believe they did. Hammering bearing races in without a race driver tool or even a block. They don't even tap them square, just drop it in and WHACK! And they're worried about harmonics in the product. LOL


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 17, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> What the fuck is wrong with you???


Nothing.


----------



## lokie (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 17, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I swear...... a lot, not in anger, just normal conversation. I've had more CS people hang up on me mid conversation than I can count be because I casually dropped a F bomb. I've learned to try and watch what I say when I deal with them, but it still occasionally happens. I don't understand how people get so offended by casual profanity. If it's not directed at you, fucking ignore it.



These guys won't hang up on you...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 17, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Worked my first day on the assembly line.  There's no written build procedure, there's no parts documentation. The guy teaching us only knows to do step 1,step 2, step 3 but can't explain WHY it's being done that way. He can't explain how to check if parts are right and there's a couple very similar bearings and seals. He just keeps saying you'll have to remember. I'm a very technical person, I need to understand the is ands outs of what I'm doing so I can do it my best and so I can figure out better process that are easier. I've already seen some things I'll be having them change that I couldn't believe they did. Hammering bearing races in without a race driver tool or even a block. They don't even tap them square, just drop it in and WHACK! And they're worried about harmonics in the product. LOL


I do quite a bit of fab/machining and I swear at least a couple of times a day someone asks me to make/modify something using their hands to show me the dimensions.
I hand them a measuring tape, digital calipers (cause most idiots can't figure out how to use dial) and a pad of paper.
"Write down *EXACTLY* what you want done & I'll do it"

Like I'm some kind of fuckin mind reader.



Oh, and after being a Sailor for 2 plus decades I Fucking say a lotta shit most people ain't used to also.


----------



## thump easy (Jul 17, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> You still owe me mas cerveza! What are you up to?


Just working it sucks


----------



## thump easy (Jul 17, 2019)

Im just doing the average thing these days


----------



## doublejj (Jul 17, 2019)

Look what I found today!.....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 17, 2019)

This is the result of falling off said ladder....you can see my surgeons signature under the bandage..

P.S. I'm not allowed on ladders any longer


----------



## doublejj (Jul 17, 2019)

another flashback from 2011....


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 17, 2019)

Whats up everyone?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 17, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Oh, and after being a Sailor for 2 plus decades I Fucking say a lotta shit most people ain't used to also.


like saying obama should go back to africa?

i'm not sure how being on a boat causes that but whatever you say


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Jul 17, 2019)

88F and RH is 38%.

Haven't been fishing in years. Used to catch a lot of bluefish and Spanish makarel outside the Port St. Lucie inlet in FL. Using spoons or flares.

Went to an interview at grow site the size of a hockey rink. Still in the construction phase. Pruned my garden for the second time, Day 115. Wrote a template cover letter, did some errands, reprogrammed the thermostat, went for a run, arranged a date for a concert on Friday.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 17, 2019)

Don_Sequitor said:


> 88F and RH is 38%.
> 
> Haven't been fishing in years. Used to catch a lot of bluefish and Spanish makarel outside the Port St. Lucie inlet in FL. Using spoons or flares.
> 
> Went to an interview at grow site the size of a hockey rink. Still in the construction phase. Pruned my garden for the second time, Day 115. Wrote a template cover letter, did some errands, reprogrammed the thermostat, went for a run, arranged a date for a concert on Friday.



None of this is true, mainy. Though I'm sure it's more interesting than what you actually did...


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Jul 17, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> None of this is true, mainy. Though I'm sure it's more interesting than what you actually did...




Chance the Snapper


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 17, 2019)

doublejj said:


> another flashback from 2011....



It won't let me watch this one, something about adshare MG for a third party? May be on my end somehow...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 17, 2019)

Don_Sequitor said:


> View attachment 4366658
> 
> Chance the Snapper


How long did that pub ban you for? Life???

Pants the Fapper...


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Jul 17, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> How long did that pub ban you for? Life???


----------



## raratt (Jul 17, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> It won't let me watch this one, something about adshare MG for a third party? May be on my end somehow...


I had no problem.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 17, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> Whats up everyone?


Same ole same ole.
You?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 17, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> It won't let me watch this one, something about adshare MG for a third party? May be on my end somehow...


Same here on my iphone.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 17, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I bet the winding roads in northern Ontario were a lot of fun to ride, did you stop by the big nickel for a photo? I was there when I was little. We were passing through on a road trip to Thunder Bay. I don't remember a lot, but I do remember how dirty and rundown it looked, the bad smell and being asked to leave a restaurant as soon as we finished eating because they closed early on Sunday.
> 
> View attachment 4366354


No! I didn't even know about the Big Nickel until I saw your post. I think I stopped twice in Sudbury if I remember right (and that is an iffy proposition): once to be nosy with the striking miners, and another stop to partake of the cultural uniqueness that is a Tim Hortons. I had a donut and a diet Coke.
~edit~ Sorry for the late response!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 17, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> No! I didn't even know about the Big Nickel until I saw your post. I think I stopped twice in Sudbury if I remember right (and that is an iffy proposition): once to be nosy with *the striking miners*, and another stop to partake of the cultural uniqueness that is a Tim Hortons. I had a donut and a diet Coke.
> ~edit~ Sorry for the late response!



That would be a good name for a band...

@tangerinegreen555 ?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 18, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> Whats up everyone?





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Same ole same ole.
> You?


the usual


----------



## Bareback (Jul 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> Red Haven, I am in zone 9a also.I think they are the best eating peaches around, and I sure can't complain about the production. Tree is about 9 yrs old now and was a stick when I planted it. I top it every winter at about 12 feet, and spray for curly leaf.


I don't know if brown rot is my problem or a boring Beatle.....

But we had a wet winter and spring with a late frost. I still had a good bit of fruit but it had that slimy snotty looking shit oozing out of most of them. Plus a few worms inside the ones I cut open to investigate.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Jul 18, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I don't know if brown rot is my problem or a boring Beatle.....
> 
> But we had a wet winter and spring with a late frost. I still had a good bit of fruit but it had that slimy snotty looking shit oozing out of most of them. Plus a few worms inside the ones I cut open to investigate.


Boring Beetle.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> No! I didn't even know about the Big Nickel until I saw your post. I think I stopped twice in Sudbury if I remember right (and that is an iffy proposition): once to be nosy with the striking miners, and another stop to partake of the cultural uniqueness that is a Tim Hortons. I had a donut and a diet Coke.
> ~edit~ Sorry for the late response!


You didn't have a double double? Blasphemy! They've spread to several northern states since burger king bought them.


----------



## raratt (Jul 18, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I don't know if brown rot is my problem or a boring Beatle.....
> 
> But we had a wet winter and spring with a late frost. I still had a good bit of fruit but it had that slimy snotty looking shit oozing out of most of them. Plus a few worms inside the ones I cut open to investigate.


Did the tree have fruit on it when it froze? We had a wet spring also, it didn't affect my fruit.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> Did the tree have fruit on it when it froze? We had a wet spring also, it didn't affect my fruit.


Well maybe.... I'm not sure....it was right around the time it was blooming. I just don't remember if it was the week after or ? I don't think it had any actual fruit yet. I do remember that the freezer was about a week long with night temps in the twenty's and it cost me all of my plums ( second year in a row ) . But I had done a late pruning to try and push the bloom cycle out a extra week or two.... I don't know if this helped or hurt .
I also don't like to use pesticides but will definitely try it next year if I don't get screwed by the late freeze again. Also the tree looks healthy with lots of fresh growth, no leaf issues . I use homemade compost to top dress , about 2"-3" deep by 3'-4' dia. plus spend hay as mulch, this is what I've been doing for years around all my trees .

Do you think the use of granule pesticides would help with over wintering pest.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 18, 2019)

I chopped 2 more Soulmate at 64 days 20% amber 20% clear, loud with Pine/Juniper and fuel or solvent and Lavender and a skunk sensation or feeling, or I smoked a little too much Black Gold!

Definitely loud and sticky and the smell is in that stickiness to an eye wetting degree. English Leather aftershave or British Sterling.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 18, 2019)

Mulched a raised bed that holds Elephant Ears. Also did some containers with Elephants. The mulch went over used mix I had top dressed with to dispose of since I have plenty to reuse. Used pine bark fines and straw!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 18, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> You didn't have a double double? Blasphemy! They've spread to several northern states since burger king bought them.


In California the "double-double" is a cheeseburger from In n Out, one of the better fast food chains. We're too warm here for a Tim Hortons; they survive a few seasons but refuse to breed.


----------



## raratt (Jul 18, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Well maybe.... I'm not sure....it was right around the time it was blooming. I just don't remember if it was the week after or ? I don't think it had any actual fruit yet. I do remember that the freezer was about a week long with night temps in the twenty's and it cost me all of my plums ( second year in a row ) . But I had done a late pruning to try and push the bloom cycle out a extra week or two.... I don't know if this helped or hurt .
> I also don't like to use pesticides but will definitely try it next year if I don't get screwed by the late freeze again. Also the tree looks healthy with lots of fresh growth, no leaf issues . I use homemade compost to top dress , about 2"-3" deep by 3'-4' dia. plus spend hay as mulch, this is what I've been doing for years around all my trees .
> 
> Do you think the use of granule pesticides would help with over wintering pest.


I don't think a systemic insecticide would be a good thing to use on a fruit tree. I have not had a problem with worms though. I think the freeze got them, IMHO.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 18, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I don't know if brown rot is my problem or *a boring Beatle.....*
> 
> But we had a wet winter and spring with a late frost. I still had a good bit of fruit but it had that slimy snotty looking shit oozing out of most of them. Plus a few worms inside the ones I cut open to investigate.


Oh no; you have Ringo-worm


----------



## raratt (Jul 18, 2019)

Great, my laptop display is fubar.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> In California the "double-double" is a cheeseburger from In n Out, one of the better fast food chains. We're too warm here for a Tim Hortons; they survive a few seasons but refuse to breed.


Coming from a Canadian, everything they make is garbage. All their donuts and baked goods are frozen then then thawed in a convection oven. I've always wanted to try in and out burgers. I don't think there's many on the east side of the US.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 18, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Coming from a Canadian, everything they make is garbage. All their donuts and baked goods are frozen then then thawed in a convection oven. I've always wanted to try in and out burgers. I don't think There's many on the east side of the US.


My fave when I get to an In n Out (none in my area currently) I go for the "Flying Dutchman", which is a sandwich of melty cheese between two glorious greezy beef patties. No carbs, just about.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 18, 2019)

do you eat that with a knife and fork?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 18, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> do you eat that with a knife and fork?


Nope (loud sound of licked fingers)


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> Great, my laptop display is fubar.


Get a real OS


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 18, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> That would be a good name for a band...
> 
> @tangerinegreen555 ?


If you absolutely insist.






I can't personally endorse the CD though.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Get a real OS


Windows ME


----------



## xtsho (Jul 18, 2019)

I'm a day late but yesterday I went and saw a Corpse flower "_Amorphophallus titanum_" in bloom at the University of Washington's Vancouver campus.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 18, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Coming from a Canadian, everything they make is garbage. All their donuts and baked goods are frozen then then thawed in a convection oven. I've always wanted to try in and out burgers. I don't think there's many on the east side of the US.


One of the cool things about InnOut is the sub rosa menu; items not listed but if you know the name you can get it. They have a secret lexicon


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2019)

xtsho said:


> I'm a day late but yesterday I went and saw a Corpse flower "_Amorphophallus titanum_" in bloom at the University of Washington's Vancouver campus.


It looks like they cut a rectangular window into the base of the flower?


----------



## xtsho (Jul 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> It looks like they cut a rectangular window into the base of the flower?



That was to pollinate the female flowers inside.

"Around 8 a.m., Sylvester cut a small, rectangular hole into the surrounding spathe — the large leaf sheath surrounding the plant’s inner flower clusters — so he could access and pollinate the female flowers near the bottom of the plant. Sylvester told the onlooking crowd that cutting the spathe felt similar to slicing into a watermelon. Raising the spongy piece of plant to his nose, he assured the crowd it didn’t smell that bad.

Then, Sylvester took a paintbrush and dipped it into a small bag of yellow pollen he received from the New York Botanical Garden and coated the female flowers. Corpse flowers cannot self-pollinate. The female flower loses it receptivity to pollen around the time the male flowers begin to open up."


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2019)

xtsho said:


> That was to pollinate the female flowers inside.
> 
> "Around 8 a.m., Sylvester cut a small, rectangular hole into the surrounding spathe — the large leaf sheath surrounding the plant’s inner flower clusters — so he could access and pollinate the female flowers near the bottom of the plant. Sylvester told the onlooking crowd that cutting the spathe felt similar to slicing into a watermelon. Raising the spongy piece of plant to his nose, he assured the crowd it didn’t smell that bad.
> 
> Then, Sylvester took a paintbrush and dipped it into a small bag of yellow pollen he received from the New York Botanical Garden and coated the female flowers. Corpse flowers cannot self-pollinate. The female flower loses it receptivity to pollen around the time the male flowers begin to open up."


Thanks!


----------



## JohnDee (Jul 18, 2019)

Mornin' peeps,
Got my res and irrigation system operational. Self watering 7 3gal pots. Takes 8 minutes with some runoff. Cut my workload from 2 hours to 30 minutes. Celebrating with a joint! 
JD


----------



## raratt (Jul 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Get a real OS


Fixed it, windows is a PITA....lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> Fixed it, windows is a PITA....lol


They all can be. Everyone one of them have their own unique challenges. I run M$, Linux and Mac. They all have issues. I'm on my third day of rolling a new Fedora 30 server, meh.


----------



## raratt (Jul 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> They all can be. Everyone one of them have their own unique challenges. I run M$, Linux and Mac. They all have issues. I'm on my third day of rolling a new Fedora 30 server, meh.


I have an electrical "gremlin" for lack of a better word that likes to keep me on my toes, I blame him/her.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> I have an electrical "gremlin" for lack of a better word that likes to keep me on my toes, I blame him/her.


You shouldn't have stood in front of those radomes, mmmkay


----------



## raratt (Jul 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> I have an electrical "gremlin" for lack of a better word that likes to keep me on my toes, I blame him/her.


Had to reload chrome even. Edit: hoods are a good thing.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> Had to reload chrome even.


Come build my server and reload and fix all the virtual machines, all the sym links, each separate server whose config file has minutely changed and yeah fuck it I'm off to the commissary and Guido's for lunch.

Stay safe everyone

PS there is either wine or whine in my future, I'm not particular.


----------



## raratt (Jul 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Come build my server and reload and fix all the virtual machines, all the sym links, each separate server whose config file has minutely changed and yeah fuck it I'm off to the commissary and Guido's for lunch.
> 
> Stay safe everyone
> 
> PS there is either wine or whine in my future, I'm not particular.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Nope (loud sound of licked fingers)





Singlemalt said:


> One of the cool things about InnOut is the sub rosa menu; items not listed but if you know the name you can get it. They have a secret lexicon


I was looking at their secret menu, they also have a protein style burger with lettuce for a bun, I think I'd go for that over the flying dutchman, it just looks messy. The neapolitan shake looks really good. Chick fil a are expanding into Toronto some time this year. Their first store is going to be downtown, not far from my house. I'm not so secretly hoping they fail and have to leave.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Come build my server and reload and fix all the virtual machines, all the sym links, each separate server whose config file has minutely changed and yeah fuck it I'm off to the commissary and Guido's for lunch.
> 
> Stay safe everyone
> 
> PS there is either wine or whine in my future, I'm not particular.


Have you ever tried a chromebook? I'm thinking that might be my next computer since almost everything I do is online and creative cloud is now supported.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Oh no; you have Ringo-worm


I googled it....sold in packs of 6 at Wally world.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 18, 2019)

Morning (aest lol) it’s been a massive week. Done 44 hours so far, but it’s Friday so ain’t all bad I do have to work Saturday .
My daughters bday next weekend Sunday will be shopping for that and party planning, I didn’t know how crazy my wife would get over 5 bday party it’s getting hectic. 
I’m off to do the 3 S’s and work


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 18, 2019)

You're fucked when it only goes down to 70 something at night.

It's vicious working outside right now and the warning doesn't start till tomorrow?

WTF


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4366904 View attachment 4366905 View attachment 4366906
> 
> You're fucked when it only goes down to 70 something at night.
> 
> ...


that's us right now, just our ambiant temp is 97F right now.......heat index...104F


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 18, 2019)

A couple of weeks ago I was just getting into bed when I heard a loud POP sound from the kitchen. I didn't find anything upon my initial search, so I didn't think much of it. I just went to make more calcium hypocholorite solution for my cloners, and found that it was the mason jar lid that corroded, then exploded -

 

I know this chemical compound off gasses, as there was always a pop when I open the jar. But I think the heat of summer in the pantry accelerated the process of gassing and corrosion. It didn't react with the glass, of course, but it destroyed the metal lid. I'm now going to keep these granules in a plastic Folger's coffee can instead. @cannabineer , is this just as stupid an idea?

Mind your chemistry, folks...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 18, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> do you eat that with a knife and fork?



A little bit of the ol' in-out, in-out???


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 18, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> A couple of weeks ago I was just getting into bed when I heard a loud POP sound from the kitchen. I didn't find anything upon my initial search, so I didn't think much of it. I just went to make more calcium hypocholorite solution for my cloners, and found that it was the mason jar lid that corroded, then exploded -
> 
> View attachment 4366909 View attachment 4366910
> 
> ...


I'd give the plastic Folger's can a try. Yeah, chlorine compounds and iron don't do well together at all. The plastic should work, but I've had interesting plastic-container failures. I'd inspect it every coupla months ... and have a plan B if the container or lid start to get brittle.

~edit~ Put'em in a Ziploc bag ... should contain the gases ... and place the bag in your coffee can. If the bag shows discoloration, brittleness or some other sign of going south, simply replace the bag "and Bob's yer uncle".


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 18, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> *Mind your chemistry, folks.*..


So no ammonia _and_ Clorox in the garbage bags to keeps the skunks and racoons out overnight?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 18, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So no ammonia _and_ Clorox in the garbage bags to keeps the skunks and racoons out overnight?


Had a guy on one of the ships I rode mix the two together to swab a deck.
He passed out and was lucky somebody found his dumb ass before he checked out permanently.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 18, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So no ammonia _and_ Clorox in the garbage bags to keeps the skunks and racoons out overnight?


Trouble is you're more likely to gas songbirds, curious children and unicorns (who are unfortunately compelled by the exotic, mysterious fragrance that chloramine is to them).


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 18, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Had a guy on one of the ships I rode mix the two together to swab a deck.
> He passed out and was lucky somebody found his dumb ass before he checked out permanently.


Bet that deck f'n sparkled though


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Bet that deck f'n sparkled though


He didn't get very far that night - I had him do it again the following evening.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Bet that deck f'n sparkled though


----------



## raratt (Jul 18, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> destroyed the metal lid


They make plastic lids for both diameters of mason jars.


----------



## raratt (Jul 18, 2019)

Fixed this F'in laptop, filled the beer shelf, sprayed the pomegranate tree, chuggin some water now before buds and suds time. Delta breeze is kicking in, down to 89 with 38% humidity.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you ever tried a chromebook? I'm thinking that might be my next computer since almost everything I do is online and creative cloud is now supported.


Yes


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4366904 View attachment 4366905 View attachment 4366906
> 
> You're fucked when it only goes down to 70 something at night.
> 
> ...


I laughed until I cried. Call me when you don't go below 96 (at night). Then again it's a dry heat (whatever the fuck that means). Finally we are having a miracle year. It's hotter EVERYWHERE else than here! I don't think we broke 97 today and this is JULY we are always over 114.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> A couple of weeks ago I was just getting into bed when I heard a loud POP sound from the kitchen. I didn't find anything upon my initial search, so I didn't think much of it. I just went to make more calcium hypocholorite solution for my cloners, and found that it was the mason jar lid that corroded, then exploded -
> 
> View attachment 4366909 View attachment 4366910
> 
> ...


Tupperware is your friend


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I'd give the plastic Folger's can a try. Yeah, chlorine compounds and iron don't do well together at all. The plastic should work, but I've had interesting plastic-container failures. I'd inspect it every coupla months ... and have a plan B if the container or lid start to get brittle.
> 
> ~edit~ Put'em in a Ziploc bag ... should contain the gases ... and place the bag in your coffee can. If the bag shows discoloration, brittleness or some other sign of going south, simply replace the bag "and Bob's yer uncle".


You're still enjoying my Solo cup gasoline failure, aren't you?


----------



## hillbill (Jul 18, 2019)

FOLGERS CAN...............for Alfalfa meal and all meals and minerals. Many uses in the grow room! Free!
Toilet paper container for the boat.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> You're still enjoying my Solo cup gasoline failure, aren't you?


It stands to reason; polystyrene is a wax, and waxes are famous for ambushing otherwise capable pros

... like distilling when they really shouldn't


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> It stands to reason; polystyrene is a wax, and waxes are famous for ambushing otherwise capable pros
> 
> ... like distilling when they really shouldn't


Read the meme without the adjectives and there's your first innocent example of data vetting!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 18, 2019)

Tranplanted clones into cups and took more cuts. Got spidermites in my clone closet. Didnt see any signs of em until after i transplanted some into the ground so now they are in one of my greenhouse on some seedlings too.  Ladybugs on the way. Should be delivered today or tomorrow. Its war


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Tranplanted clones into cups and took more cuts. Got spidermites in my clone closet. Didnt see any signs of em until after i transplanted some into the ground so now they are in one of my greenhouse on some seedlings too.  Ladybugs on the way. Should be delivered today or tomorrow. Its war


I don't grow outside but I might consider hitting them with something a shit load stronger, say Abamectin. The first rule of war is go nuclear immediately.


----------



## lokie (Jul 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Tupperware is your friend


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2019)

lokie said:


>


Then possibly only you can appreciate the level of my OCD that has matched Tupperware sets from the 1970s!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I don't grow outside but I might consider hitting them with something a shit load stronger, say Abamectin. The first rule of war is go nuclear immediately.


I am very weary of using anything on seedlings. Would Abamectin negatively impact them? I have used captain jacks deadbug brew with great success to get rid of two-spotted spidermites. 3 applications, 3 days apart. And then alternate neem and captain jacks every 3 days after that. Just never used either on seedlings. The wife and I were smoking in the back rn and saw some wicked webbing on my big juniper tree. Unfortunately it is too large to treat with sprays. Im looking for a systemic root drench but haven't come up with anything. I have used imidacloprid for aphids but I dont think it works on SM.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I am very weary of using anything on seedlings. Would Abamectin negatively impact them? I have used captain jacks deadbug brew with great success to get rid of two-spotted spidermites. 3 applications, 3 days apart. And then alternate neem and captain jacks every 3 days after that. Just never used either on seedlings. The wife and I were smoking in the back rn and saw some wicked webbing on my big juniper tree. Unfortunately it is too large to treat with sprays. Im looking for a systemic root drench but haven't come up with anything. I have used imidacloprid for aphids but I dont think it works on SM.


Go heavy then clone out for three generations before flowering if you need those genetics. Otherwise burn them and start over is my philosophy.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I laughed until I cried. Call me when you don't go below 96 (at night). Then again it's a dry heat (whatever the fuck that means). Finally we are having a miracle year. It's hotter EVERYWHERE else than here! I don't think we broke 97 today and this is JULY we are always over 114.


I don't know much about dry heat but I left the truck windows down till midnight and the inside of the windshield was covered with streaming drops of water when I put them up.

So I guess the dewpoint was 75ish.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Go heavy then clone out for three generations before flowering if you need those genetics. Otherwise burn them and start over is my philosophy.


Yeah. Ill how things go with the ladybugs for now. Good thing i didnt pop all the beans though.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Yeah. Ill how things go with the ladybugs for now. Good thing i didnt pop all the beans though.


Let me know how it goes for you. I only grow indoors so I'm pretty drastic with mites


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Read the meme without the adjectives and there's your first innocent example of data vetting!


Whoa yes! Must be why I like adjectives and adverbs ... they camo my fails.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> Fixed this F'in laptop, filled the beer shelf, sprayed the pornographic tree, chuggin some water now before buds and suds time. Delta breeze is kicking in, down to 89 with 38% humidity.


I must try to read more slowly


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 18, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Tranplanted clones into cups and took more cuts. Got spidermites in my clone closet. Didnt see any signs of em until after i transplanted some into the ground so now they are in one of my greenhouse on some seedlings too.  Ladybugs on the way. Should be delivered today or tomorrow. Its war


I prefer mites to almost any other garden pest, as they're the easiest to get rid of. Because of one product, Floramite SC. Even in a light solution, one thorough application and that's it. It's an ovicide, too, so no more eggs, and it has like a month residual effect, so no matter even if there is hatching. It's never adversely effected any of my strains, even young clones/seedlings. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I laughed until I cried. Call me when you don't go below 96 (at night). Then again it's a dry heat (whatever the fuck that means). Finally we are having a miracle year. It's hotter EVERYWHERE else than here! I don't think we broke 97 today and this is JULY we are always over 114.


On the "wrong" side of the mountains it touched 100 here today.


----------



## raratt (Jul 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I must try to read more slowly


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 18, 2019)

raratt said:


>


----------



## 420God (Jul 18, 2019)

Kinda going crazy here so I found a little project to keep my mind off things. I picked up a cheap snowmobile trailer after I sold my car trailer so I can still haul the UTV. Problem was is the old frame was too weak and rusted to support the weight. I added 2 new 8ft 2x2s a quarter inch thick.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 18, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I prefer mites to almost any other garden pest, as they're the easiest to get rid of. Because of one product, Floramite SC. Even in a light solution, one thorough application and that's it. It's an ovicide, too, so no more eggs, and it has like a month residual effect, so no matter even if there is hatching. It's never adversely effected any of my strains, even young clones/seedlings. Just my 2 cents...


Thanks man. Ill check it out. I like that it kills eggs too. Ive been smashing and wiping the eggs and whatever SM I can see off the leaves in between the spinosad dunks for now. While doing so i spotted an aphid as well. Think it came with some tomato cuttings from mother-in-law.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 18, 2019)

420God said:


> Kinda going crazy here so I found a little project to keep my mind off things. I picked up a cheap snowmobile trailer after I sold my car trailer so I can still haul the UTV. Problem was is the old frame was too weak and rusted to support the weight. I added 2 new 8ft 2x2s a quarter inch thick.
> View attachment 4366977
> View attachment 4366973 View attachment 4366980 View attachment 4366981


Are you not doing the road kill pickup any longer?


----------



## 420God (Jul 18, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Are you not doing the road kill pickup any longer?


I am but it's the slow season. The grass is tall and the heat rots the deer off fast. I won't get busy again until after labor day.


----------



## 420God (Jul 18, 2019)

Oh, I'm doing a charity ride this Saturday with a bunch of Vets in the Northwoods. Figured if I was gonna ride might as well do it for a cause and get to know new people.


----------



## lokie (Jul 18, 2019)

raratt said:


>





cannabineer said:


>


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 18, 2019)

lokie said:


>


Was walking with an ex co-worker around this pond after work and saw a sexual tree one thing lead to another and I ended up pulling my root out for her


Kinda tapped cumming on leaves, but we all know the benefits so I had to help this little seedling out


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 18, 2019)

Indagrow said:


> Was walking with an ex co-worker around this pond after work and saw a sexual tree one thing lead to another and I ended up pulling my root out for her
> 
> 
> Kinda tapped cumming on leaves, but we all know the benefits so I had to help this little seedling out


wood begets wood begets would


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 18, 2019)

420God said:


> Kinda going crazy here so I found a little project to keep my mind off things. I picked up a cheap snowmobile trailer after I sold my car trailer so I can still haul the UTV. Problem was is the old frame was too weak and rusted to support the weight. I added 2 new 8ft 2x2s a quarter inch thick.
> View attachment 4366977
> View attachment 4366973 View attachment 4366980 View attachment 4366981


Not sure what I'm looking at, but it looks manly as fuck. Sounds like you're doing okay, that's good. Hope you get to smash a biker chick this weekend...


----------



## 420God (Jul 18, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Not sure what I'm looking at, but it looks manly as fuck. Sounds like you're doing okay, that's good. Hope you get to smash a biker chick this weekend...


If not a biker chick sat. it might be an ex on Sunday. I turned Facebook back on and my shits kinda blowing up.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I prefer mites to almost any other garden pest, as they're the easiest to get rid of. Because of one product, Floramite SC. Even in a light solution, one thorough application and that's it. It's an ovicide, too, so no more eggs, and it has like a month residual effect, so no matter even if there is hatching. It's never adversely effected any of my strains, even young clones/seedlings. Just my 2 cents...


@FresnoFarmer I'd listen to this. Tyler knows his mites


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 18, 2019)

420God said:


> If not a biker chick sat. it might be an ex on Sunday. I turned Facebook back on and my shits kinda blowing up.


On the prowl!! I bet even Tom from Myspace wants to get in on it


----------



## ANC (Jul 18, 2019)

ate well


----------



## hillbill (Jul 19, 2019)

Mile and half fast walk with meaningful hills and 100 full deep knee bends. Now vaping!


----------



## 420God (Jul 19, 2019)

This is why I want to move to the city. It only took a day to swipe through every woman in a 100 mile radius from where I'm at.
 
And omg there are so many fatties in WI.


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 19, 2019)

420God said:


> This is why I want to move to the city. It only took a day to swipe through every woman in a 100 mile radius from where I'm at.
> View attachment 4367194
> And omg there are so many fatties in WI.


Get on bumble too Mandingo...also up the radius just to get some convos going it's great to just talk too helps sharpen the blade


----------



## 420God (Jul 19, 2019)

Indagrow said:


> Get on bumble too Mandingo...also up the radius just to get some convos going it's great to just talk too helps sharpen the blade


Thanks for the suggestions. I'm rusty as fuck and it seems like all these women want to do is sext, I've never had to do that before.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 19, 2019)

Morning all.....sitting on the porch.....man you can see the SSE wind brewing....now if only it would rain.....

80F for a morning wake up......est temp 99F with index hitting 106F

Coffee is up, nice and hot.......

Course i'm typing with a 30lb dog on my lap....the fuz ball luv bug

Welp gotta water the garden and then work.....


----------



## raratt (Jul 19, 2019)

Probably going to be my last peach selling day of the year. I have 4 people wanting some, and not that many left on the tree. Overall it was an OK year, not many no shows and most everyone was really polite. Had one guy thinking I had an orchard because of the quantity I sold. I'm going to have my accountant (wife) keep track next year to see exactly how much I make. I haven't had to pull out the bank card for minor purchases (beer) for about a month and a half. It's hard dealing with ripe fruit, it needs to be sold quickly. Going to be a cool 90 today with a nice breeze.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 19, 2019)

420God said:


> This is why I want to move to the city. It only took a day to swipe through every woman in a 100 mile radius from where I'm at.
> View attachment 4367194
> *And omg there are so many fatties in WI.*


In hard-winter country that's a survival trait


----------



## raratt (Jul 19, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> In hard-winter country that's a survival trait


Insulation.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 19, 2019)

raratt said:


> Insulation.


And nutrition 'til food migrates back in May or so


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 19, 2019)

420God said:


> This is why I want to move to the city. It only took a day to swipe through every woman in a 100 mile radius from where I'm at.
> View attachment 4367194
> And omg there are so many fatties in WI.


Fat bitches need love too!


----------



## raratt (Jul 19, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Fat bitches need love too!


Like riding a moped, fun while you are doing it, but you don't brag to your friends about it.


----------



## 420God (Jul 19, 2019)

raratt said:


> Like riding a moped, fun while you are doing it, but you don't brag to your friends about it.


I'd like for them to jump on the back of my bike without riding a wheelie the whole time.


----------



## 420God (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 19, 2019)

420God said:


> View attachment 4367221


This guy is confident; needs a big girl on the back


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 19, 2019)

raratt said:


> Like riding a moped, fun while you are doing it, but you don't brag to your friends about it.


 

 

SH420


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 19, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I prefer mites to almost any other garden pest, as they're the easiest to get rid of. Because of one product, Floramite SC. Even in a light solution, one thorough application and that's it. It's an ovicide, too, so no more eggs, and it has like a month residual effect, so no matter even if there is hatching. It's never adversely effected any of my strains, even young clones/seedlings. Just my 2 cents...


Mites can be a bitch indoors if not caught early. 
I've had good luck with mighty wash. 
It's mild enough for seedlings and works surprisingly well.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 19, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Mile and half fast walk with meaningful hills and 100 full deep knee bends. Now vaping!


Your discipline is admirable! 
I would vape first, then bag the exercise.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 19, 2019)

420God said:


> View attachment 4367221


Methane afterburner?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 19, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Mites can be a bitch indoors if not caught early.
> I've had good luck with mighty wash.
> It's mild enough for seedlings and works surprisingly well.


LOL you're on a roll this morning! 

Now I must ascend the stairs and chop (My exercise for the day).


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 19, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL you're on a roll this morning!
> 
> Now I must ascend the stairs and chop (My exercise for the day).


I'm procrastinating. 
Got some heavy family shit going down this afternoon and I'm dreading it to the max... 

Do you wet trim? 
Last round I tried hanging entire plants to dry before trimming and it worked out great. Way less mess.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 19, 2019)

420God said:


> View attachment 4367221


----------



## 420God (Jul 19, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


>


My wife was real thick and actually fat for the first half of our relationship. I think I want a petite woman for once, it's been too long.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 19, 2019)

I don't know whether to slice this up or tell it to go fuck itself.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 19, 2019)

We have enough coding know how in this pool of nerds to build you just what you want.


tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4367297 View attachment 4367298
> 
> I don't know whether to slice this up or tell it to go fuck itself.


Slice it, but go pee *FIRST!*


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 19, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4367297 View attachment 4367298
> 
> I don't know whether to slice this up or tell it to go fuck itself.


i second the slicing.....


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 19, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Same ole same ole.
> You?


Busy. No sign of letting up anytime soon.

Id like to hang out here more but I barely have time for anything.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 19, 2019)

Let some ladybugs loose.


----------



## raratt (Jul 19, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4367297 View attachment 4367298
> 
> I don't know whether to slice this up or tell it to go fuck itself.


Bet there's something living in there...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 20, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4366908


I made it to the beach by 8 am . Nice with a breeze.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I made it to the beach by 8 am . Nice with a breeze.
> View attachment 4367546


Have a good day. It looks peaceful.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 20, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


>


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 20, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Have a good day. It looks peaceful.


I left the beach at 930 am.lol. Went for a dip and then the beach badge police came by asking for badges so we left. NJ beach bullshit. Plus it was getting too hot and started getting crowded.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 20, 2019)

420God said:


> This is why I want to move to the city. It only took a day to swipe through every woman in a 100 mile radius from where I'm at.
> View attachment 4367194
> And omg there are so many fatties in WI.


Hop the border and try MN


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 20, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I left the beach at 930 am.lol. Went for a dip and then the beach badge police came by asking for badges so we left. NJ beach bullshit. Plus it was getting too hot and started getting crowded.


Beach badge police? Space Force and now this...what’s next?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I left the beach at 930 am.lol. Went for a dip and then the beach badge police came by asking for badges so we left. NJ beach bullshit. Plus it was getting too hot and started getting crowded.


Is it really hot back there now?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 20, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Beach badge police? Space Force and now this...what’s next?


The census police will be a knockin on your door.


curious2garden said:


> Is it really hot back there now?


NJ looks like a flaming Cheeto. The hottest day of the year. Air quality sucks too. It’s totally disgusting.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> The census police will be a knockin on your door.
> 
> NJ looks like a flaming Cheeto. The hottest day of the year. Air quality sucks too. It’s totally disgusting.


It's unbelievable! Everyone is having a heat wave but the part of the Mojave desert I'm in is very cool!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I made it to the beach by 8 am . Nice with a breeze.
> View attachment 4367546


nice, hope u had fun while you were there.......

i'm trying to get to the beach with the wife, but unfortunately my wallet tells me otherwise.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2019)

howdy everyone....yeah i'm just kinda waking up here.....

coffee is on nice and hot, working on the first cup.....

gotta go to the shop today tidy up a few things for clients....

wife caught me passed out while i was finishing up some trimming.....


----------



## JayBio420 (Jul 20, 2019)

This morning I have:

Woken
Toking OG Kush 
Rollitup
Cuddle girl and pup
Take Pup for a piss
Toking OG Kush
Make coffee, extra heavy cream
Back to bed
Toking OG Kush
Rick and Morty stream
Rollitup


----------



## 420God (Jul 20, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Hop the border and try MN


That's kind of my plan when I sell the farm. I was born and raised in the twin cities, most of my family is still there. I always loved it. People are nice and there's so much to do.


----------



## 420God (Jul 20, 2019)

Pic I took after the storm last night. Second wave is moving through right now.


----------



## 420God (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Jul 20, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I left the beach at 930 am.lol. Went for a dip and then the beach badge police came by asking for badges so we left. NJ beach bullshit. Plus it was getting too hot and started getting crowded.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 20, 2019)

420God said:


> That's kind of my plan when I sell the farm. I was born and raised in the twin cities, most of my family is still there. I always loved it. People are nice and there's so much to do.


Bro, I didn't know that. Some of my best friends are from Minneapolis. Here's your official tune, one of my favs...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 20, 2019)

JayBio420 said:


> This morning I have:
> 
> Woken
> Toking OG Kush
> ...


Sounds like a decent morning. Im waiting for season 4 to drop. Gonna be the shit.


----------



## raratt (Jul 20, 2019)

8 pounds of peaches left, two people scheduled to pick them up this afternoon. Peachapalooza 2019 is over today. Now back to the normal everyday stuff, hopefully.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 20, 2019)

Fabulous day.

I get a call marked Fraud Services, they leave a message with my name, bank and last 4 digits of my debit card, saying they want to discuss possible fraudulent activity on my debit card.

Now be advised I get 10 - 15 calls a week from scammers and have engaged them to tell them to suck a fucking bag. And some asked for CC #'s.

So I call the number in the message and the 1st words out of her mouth are 'give me the 16 digits of your card number'. Not 'hello, how are you, what's happening?' Just 'give me the 16 digits of your card number.' 

So I tell her to get fucked, I'm not giving you that and she starts bitching about profanity and hangs up.

Now usually with real scammers, they start saying fuck you too when they figure out they aren't scoring on the call.

So I think to myself, 'self, you should probably check your account on line'.

And at 1st glance account balance, it looks kinda close so I figure it's all bullshit. Then I Google the message number and it appears legit.

So I go back into my account and now see literally dosens of hits and rejections on my bank account. And I see 12 different hits for Netflix.com, five for $10.34, two for $8.99 and 5 more for $0.00. And dozens of declined hits for $0.00.

So I call the number back and I'm nice this time. I get a guy who doesn't know I called earlier and tell him about the message and how I see fraud on my online bank account with a bunch of Netflix.com preauths. (I paid for netflix twice like that over a year ago before Comcast made a deal with Netflix and it's been charged through Comcast ever since.)

So the guy says we have to go over every attempted charge for the report. Charges from Canada, California, Hong Kong, Florida, a couple countries I never heard of, etc.

As high as $763 down to $1.13. They were all declined except for the preauths from Netflix. They guy shut down the card and said go to the bank Monday morning.

Then I call Netflix. The guy there says there are 7 new Netflix accounts associated with my card number and that he was shutting them down and sending a refund to the bank, but that I have to go to the bank Monday morning to tell them to accept the refunds through a cancelled card. I asked if those fuckers could still watch Netflix and he said no, not until they scam somebody else as my card number is now 'blackballed' by Netflix along with being cancelled.

So hopefully I get my $70 back from Netflix soon. I also moved everything that's left into my savings account except for $11 just in case.

The modern day criminal element sucks.

I still remember watching an episode of Hawaii 5-0 when I was in high school like 40 something years ago of some guy moving money from other people's bank accounts on an old car phone the size of a brick but McGarret and Dano had him in jail at the end of the show.

I remember thinking that could never happen.

Welcome to the fucked up future I guess.

Bastards!

(And the good guys shouldn't ask for your card number before anything else either. WTF? That's the 1st thing the banks tell you, don't give out your card number to someone you're not 100% sure about.)

This totally sucks.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 20, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Fabulous day.
> 
> I get a call marked Fraud Services, they leave a message with my name, bank and last 4 digits of my debit card, saying they want to discuss possible fraudulent activity on my debit card.
> 
> ...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 20, 2019)

Did close to a 60 hour week, I'm fucking beat and my legs are killing me. Nothing like easing back into work life.  The guy training me said he was doing 32 units in a 40 hour week and he was one of the better guys there. I'm pretty sure I could do 40, without breaking a sweat, if we didn't have to search for parts in unlabeled boxes on pallets. On the bright side I'm training with 2 Hispanic hotties who paint their clothes on. Being new there, I'm trying to be good and concentrate on the job, but I think the younger, by almost half my age, Dominican woman is into me. Almost immediately she was tucked up tight to me, almost getting under my arm, whenever we're learning new procedures. I initially thought she was just the type of person who didn't respect personal space, but I've noticed she's not anywhere near that close with anyone else. The funny thing is my buddy that got me in this place asked her out a few weeks before I started and got shut down. She told him she had a boyfriend, then he found out through another person there she doesn't.. Lol.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 20, 2019)

As a general rule Dominican women can be gorgeous! 
A mixture of Spanish, African and indigenous peoples - many have green/hazel eyes and a personality that is truly warm.
I always loved that place and people.


----------



## raratt (Jul 20, 2019)

I figured I'd roll the falling apart wine barrel to where I could build a new container tomorrow for the wisteria in it. It was on wheels, so easy right? Got it about 3 feet and it self destructed. OK, so now the plant is tied up in a tarp. Guess I know what my job is tomorrow morning, damn.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Fabulous day.
> 
> I get a call marked Fraud Services, they leave a message with my name, bank and last 4 digits of my debit card, saying they want to discuss possible fraudulent activity on my debit card.
> 
> ...


Lock your three credit reports and watch out for Zelle


----------



## hillbill (Jul 21, 2019)

First trim of a couple Bodhi Soulmate.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 21, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Fabulous day.
> 
> I get a call marked Fraud Services, they leave a message with my name, bank and last 4 digits of my debit card, saying they want to discuss possible fraudulent activity on my debit card.
> 
> ...


I had a fraudulent netflix charge on one of my credit cards too about a month ago. From The UK or some shit. Only reason I caught it was because i don’t ever use the card so was kind of strange when I opened the statement with a charge on there lol. And netflix? I never pay for netflix. Bank took care of it, replacement card received.

As bullshit as it is, i have a couple other much worse things that happened. I have to file my taxes with a PIN number because somebody has repeatedly tried to file a return with my social. That fucking pisses me off.

A few months ago I checked my checking account balance. It got hit for 10K+. I was like hell no! Called my bank and they said it was a court ordered lien levied against my account by The Los Angeles Sheriffs Dept. uh oh! I googled why that sheriffs dept does this thing and one of them is from the California Franchise Tax Board. Oh shit!

Turns out though, it was from an old credit card debt in 2010. When I said fuck it and gave up my house in Stockton. When I let that last house go in stockton, I let a few credit cards go including that one with a balance of like $3500. The fuckers served me papers in 2011, turns out there’s nothing i can do about this, so bye-bye 10K!

I could have gotten that lien back if let the Sheriffs dept know that the money in my account that they took was insurance money, but then I also would need to list everything I own and a bunch of other crap. Sneaky fuckers!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## 420God (Jul 21, 2019)

Day 3, still no power. Finally fired up the generator. I needed coffee.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 21, 2019)

Just got back from hard walk 1.7 miles and 9 “floors” after daily 100 full knee bends. Test vaping some Soulmate(Bodhi) at the moment.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 21, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Just got back from hard walk 1.7 miles and 9 “floors” after daily 100 full knee bends. Test vaping some Soulmate(Bodhi) at the moment.


That's hardcore!
I mowed my lawn yesterday and I'm hurtin' a bit today. 

Gotta mix a batch of dirt this morning. Probably go with something quick & dirty (pun intended). 
I usually use EcoScraps organic fertilizer for quick mixes because it already contains compost & doesn't have to be "cooked". 
But it's getting harder to find. Not sure why...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 21, 2019)

Slept late, then made a big breakfast: 2 eggs, 2 sausage, 3 pieces of cinnamon French toast, banana, oj, coffee. I have a full day of shit I need to get done and absolutely no motivation to do it.


----------



## TacoMac (Jul 21, 2019)

The good: finished installing the bamboo flooring in my son's room. Trim work tomorrow, clean up and it's done.

The bad: smashed the shit out of my finger with the rubber mallet beating a piece into place around the closet door frame.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 21, 2019)

Tickled pink they took down the heat warnings of the past 2 days.

You can't function outside with humidity 70-75%, you sweat and it can't evaporate.

So I'm doing very slow things outside like carrying 5 gallon buckets of water and dumping them in the planter walI, then retreating to the shade for a few minutes.

The grass grows like hell in this kind of weather, I cut it last Tuesday and it looks like it's been 3 weeks. Every morning it's as wet as if it had rained.

The good news is the weather breaks tonight with after dark storms and rain tomorrow. The bad news is the hot weather is headed west.

Have fun out there, we'll extract the moisture before we ship it over. You're welcome.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2019)

hillbill said:


> First trim of a couple Bodhi Soulmate.


Does yours have a lemon pinesol smell to it? How was the high?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4367994
> 
> Tickled pink they took down the heat warnings of the past 2 days.
> 
> ...


My pool pad says 104 today  we are currently 92ish. It's less of a dry heat, roughly 22%, pretty nice for this time of the year. Thanks for taking the hit this year. Do not think I don't appreciate it.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 21, 2019)

I played wedding ceremonies for the last two days. I have a big solo gig tonight, just me performing for 350 people at a wedding reception. I've been a little nervous about this gig for awhile, it's a nice feeling as I rarely ever get to feel nervous about playing these days. I've been getting everything ready for days, so it should go smoothly. The hot weather here has finally broken! We've had heat indices well above 100f for the last week or so. It's 72f now, raining on and off, but so what. It's supposed to be in the low 80s all week, looks like I'll finally be able to enjoy the summer for a while...


----------



## lokie (Jul 21, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I played wedding ceremonies for the last two days. I have a big solo gig tonight, just me performing for 350 people at a wedding reception. I've been a little nervous about this gig for awhile, it's a nice feeling as I rarely ever get to feel nervous about playing these days. I've been getting everything ready for days, so it should go smoothly. The hot weather here has finally broken! We've had heat indices well above 100f for the last week or so. It's 72f now, raining on and off, but so what. It's supposed to be in the low 80s all week, looks like I'll finally be able to enjoy the summer for a while...


Just remember to imagine the audience in their underwear.
It may not change much, but you will have a smile on for all to see.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 21, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I played wedding ceremonies for the last two days. I have a big solo gig tonight, just me performing for 350 people at a wedding reception. I've been a little nervous about this gig for awhile, it's a nice feeling as I rarely ever get to feel nervous about playing these days. I've been getting everything ready for days, so it should go smoothly. The hot weather here has finally broken! We've had heat indices well above 100f for the last week or so. It's 72f now, raining on and off, but so what. It's supposed to be in the low 80s all week, looks like I'll finally be able to enjoy the summer for a while...


Good Luck! And have Fun! Your going to nail it. Do you ever do any Sinatra songs?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 21, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Good Luck! And have Fun! Your going to nail it. Do you ever do any Sinatra songs?


Sure, I do some American Standards, a lot of which Sinatra made popular. Thanks for the good vibes, doc. I'll report back later with the outcome


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Sure, *I do some American Standards*, a lot of which Sinatra made popular. Thanks for the good vibes, doc. I'll report back later with the outcome


 Do a few Kohlers too


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 21, 2019)

Normally I don't mind the heat, but fuck this shit. It's been 90F+ and humid here for almost 3 weeks, except for like 3 days it went down to the mid 80s. According to my outside thermometer it's 95F in the fucking shade right now and it feels like a sauna. I start sweating around 630am when I leave for work and don't stop till I get home around 630pm and shower. The older AC system at work can't get the place under 80 when it's this hot out, it was overheating and setting of alarms Thursday. I'm getting a nasty heat rash in my pits I've never got before and it's fucking irritating.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 21, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Do a few Kohlers too


Lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Do a few Kohlers too


Nah they break at the base


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 21, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Do a few Kohlers too


And a miniature Eljer.

They were made by their 'light duty' people.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 21, 2019)

Had some left over wood from the deck I rebuilt a few months ago so, I replaced this tabletop from a bakers rack 

 


with this

 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Jul 21, 2019)

I decided to tie a planter into the terrace wall on my patio instead of making a movable box for the wisteria. Re-purposing old fence boards for the outside. I got them cut and I was about to start dumping in potting soil I ran to Ace to get and decided I should really bug proof the wood before I did that. The wine barrel failed because we have subterranean termites that found a way to get into it. I happen to have some copper treatment I bought when I did the fence so I'll pull the boards back down and treat the inside and edges of them. Getting warm, (94, 33%) so I'll get it finished tomorrow morning. Heat is coming back soon.


----------



## raratt (Jul 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> I decided to tie a planter into the terrace wall on my patio instead of making a movable box for the wisteria. Re-purposing old fence boards for the outside. I got them cut and I was about to start dumping in potting soil I ran to Ace to get and decided I should really bug proof the wood before I did that. The wine barrel failed because we have subterranean termites that found a way to get into it. I happen to have some copper treatment I bought when I did the fence so I'll pull the boards back down and treat the inside and edges of them. Getting warm, (94, 33%) so I'll get it finished tomorrow morning. Heat is coming back soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for the double pics.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Jul 21, 2019)

Date on Friday night for the concert flaked, might have been a scam, went anyway. Another date Saturday night at the state fair, possibly lesbo with "sister" chaperone. Had fun drinking, eating, ect anyway. Keep moving.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 21, 2019)

Don_Sequitor said:


> Date on Friday night for the concert flaked, might have been a scam, went anyway.


Don't give up. Plenty of other dudes out there...



> Another date Saturday night at the state fair, possibly lesbo with "sister" chaperone. Had fun drinking, eating, ect anyway. Keep moving.


Lol. 'She's not attracted to me, she must be gay.' Women like dudes with jobs...


----------



## Bareback (Jul 22, 2019)

I made some pickled eggs and sausage yesterday.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 22, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I made some pickled eggs and sausage yesterday.View attachment 4368324


What is the recipe?


----------



## raratt (Jul 22, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I made some pickled eggs and sausage yesterday.View attachment 4368324


Eating those while drinking bourbon creates a noxious gas I believe is capable of removing paint from walls.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2019)

raratt said:


> Eating those while drinking bourbon creates a noxious gas I believe is capable of removing paint from walls.


Reminds me of my husband's experiment in decades of wax removal off his barracks room floor. He drank copious quantities of Boone's Farm. After the clean up, on inspection he was lauded for the great job he did getting all the built up wax out of the corner LOL

Pickled eggs remind me of Balut, can't do.


----------



## 420God (Jul 22, 2019)

Power is finally back on! Took 2 days for the governor to declare it an emergency. Looks like the gods played kickball through the Northwoods, I've never seen so much damage.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2019)

420God said:


> Power is finally back on! Took 2 days for the governor to declare it an emergency. Looks like the gods played kickball through the Northwoods, I've never seen so much damage.


Did your freezer make it through?


----------



## 420God (Jul 22, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Did your freezer make it through?


Yep, all 3 of them. They're pretty full so it stayed cold and I made sure not to open them.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 22, 2019)

Last nite saw Blondie and Elvis Costello at Mohegan Sun casino in CT.
Fucking excellent show, brought me back to my youth (minus the coke  )


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> Last nite saw Blondie and Elvis Costello at Mohegan Sun casino in CT.
> Fucking excellent show, brought me back to my youth (minus the coke  )


Nice!


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 22, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Nice!


You know what is really funny about that Elvis show?
Lorne Michaels banned him forever from SNL because he went off script.
Lol.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 22, 2019)

I went to the liquor store to pick up some essentials. Grabbed a bottle of Absolut Oregon. Some limited edition bottle. I'm sure it drinks the same. Already cracked open the gin. It's early but I decided to take the week off so I'll just be puttering around in the garden and drinking Gin and Tonics. It's just such a refreshing drink. I'll be drinking Mojito's later using mint from the garden but I'll have to have the lady pick up some white rum. I grabbed a bottle of amber but it's not the same. They were out of Mount Gay Silver which is my goto rum for Mojito's. I do like my liquor. But I'll go weeks at a time without drinking anything.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 22, 2019)

xtsho said:


> I went to the liquor store to pick up some essentials. Grabbed a bottle of Absolut Oregon. Some limited edition bottle. I'm sure it drinks the same. Already cracked open the gin. It's early but I decided to take the week off so I'll just be puttering around in the garden and drinking Gin and Tonics. It's just such a refreshing drink. I'll be drinking Mojito's later using mint from the garden but I'll have to have the lady pick up some white rum. I grabbed a bottle of amber but it's not the same. They were out of Mount Gay Silver which is my goto rum for Mojito's. I do like my liquor. But I'll go weeks at a time without drinking anything.


Mount Gay is the best! (no homo) 

Bacardi is yak piss.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 22, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Mount Gay is the best! (no homo)
> 
> Bacardi is yak piss.



When it comes to rum it's okay to go Gay


----------



## Bareback (Jul 22, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> What is the recipe?


Per gt. jar...7 eggs, 6" fully cooked sausage sliced and diced, 1/2 of a large onion

2 cups of white vinegar, 1 cup of water, 2a tbs of sea salt, a tbs of sugar, a tbs of pickling spice, a dash of creole seasoning, some peppercorns

Boil and peel the eggs, bring the liquids to a boil for a minute or two, jar it up and fridge for about a week or so. It will keep for a couple of months and you can add more eggs and sausage if you eat everything quick enough.


----------



## raratt (Jul 22, 2019)

xtsho said:


> When it comes to rum it's okay to go Gay


I like my Tanqueray.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 22, 2019)

xtsho said:


> But I'll go weeks at a time without drinking anything.


Weeks?
What the fuck?
I get pissed off because around 8 hours a day I can't drink anything, because I'm forced to sleep.
Your nuts 







I think I'm gonna make myself one of those right now.
Yummy


----------



## xtsho (Jul 22, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I made some pickled eggs and sausage yesterday.View attachment 4368324


Those sure look good. I'm out of pickled eggs right now. I make them all the time but they get eaten fast. My lady wouldn't touch them and then one day she tried one and now she eats more of them than me. I also like making Kim chi and fresh bread. I never thought about sausage with them but I like pickled sausage as well so my next batch I'll give that a try.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 22, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Per gt. jar...7 eggs, 6" fully cooked sausage sliced and diced, 1/2 of a large onion
> 
> 2 cups of white vinegar, 1 cup of water, 2a tbs of sea salt, a tbs of sugar, a tbs of pickling spice, a dash of creole seasoning, some peppercorns
> 
> Boil and peel the eggs, bring the liquids to a boil for a minute or two, jar it up and fridge for about a week or so. It will keep for a couple of months and you can add more eggs and sausage if you eat everything quick enough.


I've started doing the eggs in a pressure cooker instead of boiling them. I'll do a few dozen at a time and they peel really easily. The shell just falls off.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 22, 2019)

xtsho said:


> Those sure look good. I'm out of pickled eggs right now. I make them all the time but they get eaten fast. My lady wouldn't touch them and then one day she tried one and now she eats more of them than me. I also like making Kim chi and fresh bread. I never thought about sausage with them but I like pickled sausage as well so my next batch I'll give that a try.


I love spicey hot kim chee


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2019)

xtsho said:


> I went to the liquor store to pick up some essentials. Grabbed a bottle of Absolut Oregon. Some limited edition bottle. I'm sure it drinks the same. Already cracked open the gin. It's early but I decided to take the week off so I'll just be puttering around in the garden and drinking Gin and Tonics. It's just such a refreshing drink. I'll be drinking Mojito's later using mint from the garden but I'll have to have the lady pick up some white rum. I grabbed a bottle of amber but it's not the same. They were out of Mount Gay Silver which is my goto rum for Mojito's. I do like my liquor. But I'll go weeks at a time without drinking anything.


I like Bombay Sapphire for my G&Ts


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Jul 22, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I like Bombay Sapphire for my G&Ts


When do you recommend drinking a G&T?


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 22, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> He drank copious quantities of Boone's Farm.


Boone's Farm?
Haven't heard about that in 40 years.
Strawberry Hill and Tango were my go to drinks when I was 16.
Ah, the good old days


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 22, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I like Bombay Sapphire for my G&Ts


Try Barr Hill Gin from VT.
It's made with honey and a little juniper and it is simply marvelous.
Really, if you like gin & tonics or martinis, you'll love it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 22, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I like Bombay Sapphire for my G&Ts


That's my girl.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 22, 2019)

It took me just 2 weeks and one day before I got into an argument with someone at work. First thing this morning I got bitched at for lining up all the parts at their install stations. The guy training us wants us to get just the parts for the first OP and do that, then get the parts for the 2nd OP and do that, etc etc. I wanted to get the parts all out for the whole job I was doing next, then just go down the line building. I let that go. Then he got on me because I wanted to line up a shaft and gear before pressing it together instead of just ramming it together with a powered hydraulic press. I bit my tongue. But what put me over the top was some guy I've never met before just showed up and started yelling at me for doing something wrong which was exactly how I was trained how to do it. It's not my fault the guy training us isn't a great teacher. So me and him went back and forth on the procedure getting louder and louder until the guy training us came over and calmed it down. Turns out he's from Chicago and just came to train people on other lines, but knows this line and the way we were trained wasn't 100% correct. Just fucking great, what else don't we know....

Then I went to Wal-Mart after work and bought wireless headphones so I can have tunes at work. I don't think I'm ever taking them off. I wish I remembered to get a fan. Now I'm njust sipping on a white Russian and smoking a pipe of whatever I left in the grinder last night, I think it's Durban.  I'm trying to get motivated to go cook some lamb chops and Brussel sprouts....


----------



## raratt (Jul 22, 2019)

Don_Sequitor said:


> When do you recommend drinking a G&T?


When you want one.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Jul 22, 2019)

raratt said:


> When you want one.


I was thinking during a special celebration and since I don't collect Gin just wanted to some recommendations.


----------



## raratt (Jul 22, 2019)

Got the wisteria in it's new home. Went to Ace with some trash bags and a flat shovel because I saw some bags of potting soil yesterday that were falling apart in the sun. I figured I could get them for cheap so I took the needed tools today. The woman that runs the garden dept. told me to just take them. I needed almost all of it for the new planter. I need to put some trim on it in the morning.
Got all the dry Napali in jars today to cure also. Haven't weighed it up yet.


----------



## 420God (Jul 22, 2019)

Drone footage of the storm damage.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2019)

420God said:


> Drone footage of the storm damage.


It looks like your area caught some serious downbursts. I'm glad you didn't get bullseyed.


----------



## lokie (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## 420God (Jul 22, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> It looks like your area caught some serious downbursts. I'm glad you didn't get bullseyed.


Same. It was right to the north and south of my house. I only lost one Maple in the back 40.


----------



## raratt (Jul 22, 2019)

Yup, July.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2019)

raratt said:


> Yup, July.View attachment 4368590


We hit 113 here today. The aberrant cool weather has fled.


----------



## 420God (Jul 22, 2019)

Dinner.

Dessert.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 22, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> Boone's Farm?
> Haven't heard about that in 40 years.
> Strawberry Hill and Tango were my go to drinks when I was 16.
> Ah, the good old days


We drank a lot of strawberry hill back in the day..... lots of fond memories with the wife hanging out at the old sandpit under the moon light.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Jul 22, 2019)

xtsho said:


>


----------



## Bareback (Jul 22, 2019)

xtsho said:


> Those sure look good. I'm out of pickled eggs right now. I make them all the time but they get eaten fast. My lady wouldn't touch them and then one day she tried one and now she eats more of them than me. I also like making Kim chi and fresh bread. I never thought about sausage with them but I like pickled sausage as well so my next batch I'll give that a try.


I haven't even tried to make Kim chi. And my bread making experience is really limited but I have been thinking about it more and more lately. Do you have any yt links to share on the subject.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 22, 2019)

raratt said:


>



Back in High School days I remember waking up on my bedroom floor in a puddle of Mad Dog I barfed up. Back then we didn't have all the "cool" flavors they have today but the bottle was easy to stuff under your coat and walk out of the store with. Yeah we used to jack wine when we couldn't get anyone to buy alcohol for us.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2019)

raratt said:


> Yup, July.View attachment 4368590


They just "upgraded"my forecast and it looks like yours. ~loud mooing~


----------



## xtsho (Jul 22, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I haven't even tried to make Kim chi. And my bread making experience is really limited but I have been thinking about it more and more lately. Do you have any yt links to share on the subject.


Here's one of my go to Korean recipe sites. I could eat Korean food everyday. 
https://www.maangchi.com/recipes/kimchi

For bread making The Fresh Loaf is pretty good. There is even a lessons section and everything is explained very well.
http://www.thefreshloaf.com/


----------



## doublejj (Jul 22, 2019)

Made a trip to the farm today...


----------



## xtsho (Jul 22, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Per gt. jar...7 eggs, 6" fully cooked sausage sliced and diced, 1/2 of a large onion
> 
> 2 cups of white vinegar, 1 cup of water, 2a tbs of sea salt, a tbs of sugar, a tbs of pickling spice, a dash of creole seasoning, some peppercorns
> 
> Boil and peel the eggs, bring the liquids to a boil for a minute or two, jar it up and fridge for about a week or so. It will keep for a couple of months and you can add more eggs and sausage if you eat everything quick enough.


What kind of sausage do you use? I'm going to make some pickled eggs tomorrow. I like them on the spicy side so I'll probably use a hot sausage. There's a meat market down the road called Gartners Meats that make their own sausage. They have all kinds but I'll probably get some Red Hots. They have a sausage called XXX Inferno's but they're crazy hot. They use ghost peppers in them. I use basically the same brine as you do except for the creole seasoning which sounds like a good addition. I have some Old Bay in the cupboard. I'll also probably slice up some Jalapeno's from the garden and add them as well.

When I was growing up my father used to make pickled eggs. He used to put canned pickled baby beets in with them juice and all. The eggs would be purple. I've used turmeric before to give them a nice yellow color.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 22, 2019)

Found a cute calico kitty that my dog killed(fuckin bitch), disposed of cat, found dead gopher(good girrrlll), took gopher to garden, stepped on rusty nail, went and got TDaP. Foot swollen all day so just smoked blunts and watched Rick and Morty and The Simpson's . Got out to the east garden and retied some clones down. Also started a compost tea brewing. Plants need watering but that shit gonna have to wait. My fuckin foot is bangin!  Time for another blunt.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 22, 2019)

420God said:


> Drone footage of the storm damage.


That's great footage. On the bright side, it should be easy to grow weed in those forests for a while...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 22, 2019)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4368646



Nice ass


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2019)

xtsho said:


> Here's one of my go to Korean recipe sites. I could eat Korean food everyday.
> https://www.maangchi.com/recipes/kimchi
> 
> For bread making The Fresh Loaf is pretty good. There is even a lessons section and everything is explained very well.
> http://www.thefreshloaf.com/


I've used thefreshloaf for a very long time. That's where I learned to make Kaiser rolls. It's a good site. I like Rose Levy Beranbaum's Bread Bible too.


----------



## 420God (Jul 22, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> That's great footage. On the bright side, it should be easy to grow weed in those forests for a while...


They've learned to watch for that after a bunch of people were growing where a tornado past through the reservation. 
https://www.duluthnewstribune.com/news/2421804-wisconsin-national-forest-warns-pot-growers


----------



## hillbill (Jul 22, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Nice ass


Oh, Okay.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 22, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Nice ass


No...that;s a dog


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 22, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Oh, Okay.


It's better than okay...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Nice ass


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> It's better than okay...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 22, 2019)

cannabineer said:


>



Nice place you guys have here, very tidy. Hey, these cookies taste funny...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 22, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Nice place you guys have here, very tidy. Hey, these cookies taste funny...


It's the secret ingredient (no not that) (or that either) (now _that _is quantum-2 disgusting) it's Monosodium Fabulous.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 23, 2019)

xtsho said:


> What kind of sausage do you use? I'm going to make some pickled eggs tomorrow. I like them on the spicy side so I'll probably use a hot sausage. There's a meat market down the road called Gartners Meats that make their own sausage. They have all kinds but I'll probably get some Red Hots. They have a sausage called XXX Inferno's but they're crazy hot. They use ghost peppers in them. I use basically the same brine as you do except for the creole seasoning which sounds like a good addition. I have some Old Bay in the cupboard. I'll also probably slice up some Jalapeno's from the garden and add them as well.
> 
> When I was growing up my father used to make pickled eggs. He used to put canned pickled baby beets in with them juice and all. The eggs would be purple. I've used turmeric before to give them a nice yellow color.


The sausage if called Georgia I think it packed somewhere close by. I've only seen it at a couple of stores but it is usually at the one I buy meat at. It's a good sausage and I use it to season some veggies like cabbage, collards, beans and soups, also good for breakfast. It's a sugar cured so it don't have much heat to it.


----------



## lokie (Jul 23, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> It took me just 2 weeks and one day before I got into an argument with someone at work. First thing this morning I got bitched at for lining up all the parts at their install stations. The guy training us wants us to get just the parts for the first OP and do that, then get the parts for the 2nd OP and do that, etc etc. I wanted to get the parts all out for the whole job I was doing next, then just go down the line building. I let that go. Then he got on me because I wanted to line up a shaft and gear before pressing it together instead of just ramming it together with a powered hydraulic press. I bit my tongue. But what put me over the top was some guy I've never met before just showed up and started yelling at me for doing something wrong which was exactly how I was trained how to do it. It's not my fault the guy training us isn't a great teacher. So me and him went back and forth on the procedure getting louder and louder until the guy training us came over and calmed it down. Turns out he's from Chicago and just came to train people on other lines, but knows this line and the way we were trained wasn't 100% correct. Just fucking great, what else don't we know....
> 
> Then I went to Wal-Mart after work and bought wireless headphones so I can have tunes at work. I don't think I'm ever taking them off. I wish I remembered to get a fan. Now I'm njust sipping on a white Russian and smoking a pipe of whatever I left in the grinder last night, I think it's Durban.  I'm trying to get motivated to go cook some lamb chops and Brussel sprouts....


Will they be able to learn while you are rocking the boat?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 23, 2019)

Finished chopping the last plant. Next up Shoreline seed tables.


----------



## raratt (Jul 23, 2019)

Water heater didn't want to stay lit, it has happened before. Blew out the intake and fire box and it is heating again. Got the trim on the wisteria box before it go hot, dishes are done and it's buds and suds time. I need to try the NP, haven't had it yet.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 23, 2019)

Lost a lateral filling in a wisdom tooth, was brushing teeth and heard that devastating 'ting' sound in sink.

Looked with dental mirror, looked bad like decay.

Dentist stayed open an extra hour for me, looked in and said that's the other half of the filling, not decay.

Fixed it but I'm still half numb and getting hungry. Looks like dinner after dark.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Jul 23, 2019)

Lined up a job interview tomorrow with housing.

It's a tough meeting for a hard job and although I do good work, they may want someone younger and stronger than I am. I need to move up there as soon as possible and didn't know a season position with subsidized housing is an option. Better than the field work, I've taken seriously in past. Just wish I had more experience with the work that I love.


----------



## lokie (Jul 23, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lost a lateral filling in a wisdom tooth, was brushing teeth and heard that devastating 'ting' sound in sink.
> 
> Looked with dental mirror, looked bad like decay.
> 
> ...


I've had a filling come out while eating.

Nothing you have ever eaten is as crunchy as a broken filling.

But on the bright side







Things could be worse.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 23, 2019)

I did stock room duty again because we didn't have parts to build with. The kid they hired that took over when I left the stock room fucked up everything. Stuff not in the right location, stuff that he never entered it's location in the computer but it's on the shelves, boxes pushed behind same style boxes so you can't read part numbers, stuff that's supposed to be boxed in quantities all loose on shelves. We're having trouble shipping because they can't find what they need. I spent most of my time digging through the shelves to at least organize what I could so stuff can be found easier if they gotta search for it. Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 23, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I did stock room duty again because we didn't have parts to build with. The kid they hired that took over when I left the stock room fucked up everything. Stuff not in the right location, stuff that he never entered it's location in the computer but it's on the shelves, boxes pushed behind same style boxes so you can't read part numbers, stuff that's supposed to be boxed in quantities all loose on shelves. We're having trouble shipping because they can't find what they need. I spent most of my time digging through the shelves to at least organize what I could so stuff can be found easier if they gotta search for it. Absolutely ridiculous.


I may be mistaken, didn't this company want you for a more supervisory position? If so, take it. You need sufficient authority to start executing these incompetent fools. Examples must be made.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 23, 2019)

curious2garden said:


>


*woman*


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 24, 2019)

Sir Napsalot said:


> *woman*



Hush. I like it plural


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Hush. I like it plural


Not my video  but when I saw the plural I knew it was you


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Jul 24, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Hush. I like it plural


NEXT! lol


----------



## raratt (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## hillbill (Jul 24, 2019)

100 full knee bends, chopped last Soulmate, 2mile hard walk 8 flights 25 minutes. Worked out on Bowflex and loaded tackle for a fool-around fishin evening.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 24, 2019)

hillbill said:


> 100 full knee bends, chopped last Soulmate, 2mile hard walk 8 flights 25 minutes. Worked out on Bowflex and loaded tackle for a fool-around fishin evening.


You need to come work on my farm...I'll pay you to work that hard and you can skip the gym workout....win/win


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 24, 2019)

doublejj said:


> You need to come work on my farm...I'll pay you to work that hard and you can skip the gym workout....win/win


I always thought it was crazy to pay for a gym membership -- then pay someone to do yard work. 
Could just do the yard work yourself, hit your fitness goals, and save a lot of money.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4369332


I stopped looking when we hit 112. I already need another shower and the swamp cooler ceased working. Unfortunately I'd have to climb the stairs to turn the A/C on and I don't have it in me.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 24, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I stopped looking when we hit 112. I already need another shower and the swamp cooler ceased working. Unfortunately I'd have to climb the stairs to turn the A/C on and I don't have it in me.


It is currently almost half that here (59 Deg) @ 72% RH.

I'd say I'll sweat for ya but that just don't sound right.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 24, 2019)

110F, hour til peak


----------



## raratt (Jul 24, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4369332


Only 100 here, 23% humidity. Hung out in the back yard with the grandkids for a bit while I smoked, it was a little warm. Daughter brought her dog over to see if he got along with Roxy. They were fine, but Roxy likes to keep bothering him until she is told to knock it off and go lie down.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 24, 2019)

doublejj said:


> You need to come work on my farm...I'll pay you to work that hard and you can skip the gym workout....win/win


Where do I sign up? Count me in. Lol


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 24, 2019)

Good bye 90s. Come back to visit next month.  I enjoyed your company while it lasted.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 24, 2019)

Been busy baking for my daughters bday.
Party pies and sausage rolls
Take on the cake and cupcakes soon
Here’s a few, I’m freezing them for Saturday so I don’t have so much to do on the day


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Been busy baking for my daughters bday.
> Party pies and sausage rolls
> Take on the cake and cupcakes soon
> Here’s a few, I’m freezing them for Saturday so I don’t have so much to do on the dayView attachment 4369447


I just ate dinner and those still look tempting! Can you share your crust recipe?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 24, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Good bye 90s. Come back to visit next month. View attachment 4369415 I enjoyed your company while it lasted.


This is for where I’m at
 



And I need to work outside the whole weekend 

This is why I lived up in Paradise. This is for there


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 24, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I just ate dinner and those still look tempting! Can you share your crust recipe?


Pretty easy recipe 2-1 ratio I use unsalted butter as the fat, preferably a good French one they have the least amount of moisture content. 

I just brought frozen sheets of puff pastry got lazy and running out of time. Days like today I’m glad I put in 2 ovens.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 24, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> This is for where I’m at
> View attachment 4369460
> 
> 
> ...


Aw man. Look forward to those mid 90s next week at least. Those low 90s in paradise i bet are good for the outdoor ladies. Explosive growth. These 100s dont slow em down much, but it's noticable. Mine still growing like a motha fucka. The dudes i got the cuts from are flowering already.


----------



## raratt (Jul 24, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> This is for where I’m at
> View attachment 4369460
> 
> 
> ...


They just upped the Sac forecast to 108 on Sun.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> They just upped the Sac forecast to 108 on Sun.


I think they get a charge out of messing with us.


----------



## raratt (Jul 24, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I think they get a charge out of messing with us.


Meteorology is an inexact science, long range forecasting is a craps shoot at best.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> Meteorology is an inexact science, long range forecasting is a craps shoot at best.


Don't confuse me with your tiresome facts; I've made up my mind to stay with my Stalinesque program of maintaining, possibly enhancing, the beatings until accuracy improves. Beatyourologists.


----------



## raratt (Jul 24, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Don't confuse me with your tiresome facts; I've made up my mind to stay with my Stalinesque program of maintaining, possibly enhancing, the beatings until accuracy improves. Beatyourologists.


They may be a pain in the ass, but not as bad as the proct version.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 24, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Been busy baking for my daughters bday.
> Party pies and sausage rolls
> Take on the cake and cupcakes soon
> Here’s a few, I’m freezing them for Saturday so I don’t have so much to do on the dayView attachment 4369447


Meat pies? I'd eat that


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 24, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Meat pies? I'd eat that


----------



## lokie (Jul 24, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Pretty easy recipe 2-1 ratio I use unsalted butter as the fat, preferably a good French one they have the least amount of moisture content.
> View attachment 4369469
> I just brought frozen sheets of puff pastry got lazy and running out of time. Days like today I’m glad I put in 2 ovens.


When we lived in Glenelg there were several shops that offered those delicious pies. 
I would stop in one place every day. Sometimes I left sad because they were out of my fave.
All was not lost because I left satisfied because the other flavors were good as well.

We lived in a penthouse suite in the Stamford Grand Adelaide.
 







The freshest seafood everyday and some of the best eating of all of the places I've been.
Local weed was top notch.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 24, 2019)

lokie said:


> When we lived in Glenelg there were several shops that offered those delicious pies.
> I would stop in one place every day. Sometimes I left sad because they were out of my fave.
> All was not lost because I left satisfied because the other flavors were good as well.
> 
> ...


Nice one, good little city Adelaide and they do grow some good pot there.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 24, 2019)

Setup solar lights to try and keep plants awake for a few extra weeks of veg. See if it works. If it doesn't I won't be mad. Just tryna see the minimal amount of light required to keep em from flowering. A well seasoned outdoor grower on another site mentioned using solar lights. We shall see.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 24, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Meat pies? I'd eat that


Yeah there pretty good bit of an Aussie tradition at birthday parties. Always buy home made the things they sell at servo’s (service stations) are not meat pies, they are heart burn in pastry.
Bakery’s are the best places to buy them they are made fresh daily and everyone has their own twists on them.
This of course is if you ever come to Oz and feel like a meat pie


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 24, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Setup solar lights to try and keep plants awake for a few extra weeks of veg. See if it works. If it doesn't I won't be mad. Just tryna see the minimal amount of light required to keep em from flowering. A well seasoned outdoor grower on another site mentioned using solar lights. We shall see. View attachment 4369515View attachment 4369517


You may need to deploy the lunar panels.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 24, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Setup solar lights to try and keep plants awake for a few extra weeks of veg. See if it works. If it doesn't I won't be mad. Just tryna see the minimal amount of light required to keep em from flowering. A well seasoned outdoor grower on another site mentioned using solar lights. We shall see. View attachment 4369515View attachment 4369517


I seen another grower do the same our last outdoor season with solar leds he said they worked well. He even claimed to reveg with them
Nice Garden btw


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 24, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I seen another grower do the same our last outdoor season with solar leds he said they worked well. He even claimed to reveg with them
> Nice Garden btw


Thanks man. IDK about the reveg part. That's a shocker. But I'm going to return these string lights because my old faithful pathway lights are blowing them out the water and they are cheaper. Damn Amazon and their misleading photos!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 25, 2019)

Woken up by another amber alert last night just after at 3am. Just got back to sleep and they sent another after 3:30 and I've been up since then.  They really shouldn't be allowed to bypass your sleep/silent settings, it's not like I'm going to go out and join the search. You can't complain to anyone 'cause then you're a heartless asshole who hates kids. Like the last one it was over 100km from where I live.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 25, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Woken up by another amber alert last night just after at 3am. Just got back to sleep and they sent another after 3:30 and I've been up since then.  They really shouldn't be allowed to bypass your sleep/silent settings, it's not like I'm going to go out and join the search. You can't complain to anyone 'cause then you're a heartless asshole who hates kids. Like the last one it was over 100km from where I live.
> 
> View attachment 4369623


Ewww, it's also in French. Nothing in French at 3 am is acceptable


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 25, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Ewww, it's also in French. Nothing in French at 3 am is acceptable


Menage a trois?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 25, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Menage a trois?


Lol, nah not at my age; one is barely tolerable


----------



## lokie (Jul 25, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Lol, nah not at my age; one is barely tolerable


I agree. 1:00 am is preferred.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Lol, nah not at my age; one is barely tolerable


I cannot help but read this as saying that you can barely manage a _ménage à_ one. Age sux, no?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I cannot help but read this as saying that you can barely manage a _ménage à_ one. Age sux, no?


I can manage, but usually I don't want to. But yes indeed, age sucks


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 25, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Yeah there pretty good bit of an Aussie tradition at birthday parties. Always buy home made the things they sell at servo’s (service stations) are not meat pies, they are heart burn in pastry.
> Bakery’s are the best places to buy them they are made fresh daily and everyone has their own twists on them.
> This of course is if you ever come to Oz and feel like a meat pie


Lmao just saw the heart burn pastry part. Sounds like a Tornado from AmPm gas station.


----------



## 420God (Jul 25, 2019)

Well I quit smoking again. Brother in law said the railroad is highering 140 people so I'm gonna give that a go since it'll get me out of the house. I didn't want to before because I would've been away from the wife 6 days a week. I think I need that now since its not an issue.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2019)

420God said:


> Well I quit smoking again. Brother in law said the railroad is highering 140 people so I'm gonna give that a go since it'll get me out of the house. I didn't want to before because I would've been away from the wife 6 days a week. I think I need that now since its not an issue.


I think that's a good idea. How are you doing?


----------



## 420God (Jul 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I think that's a good idea. How are you doing?


Alright I guess. Depression hits in waves. I dont have enough to do to keep my mind off things


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2019)

420God said:


> Alright I guess. Depression hits in waves. I dont have enough to do to keep my mind off things


Yeah, that Railroad job could be a good thing while you settle all the stuff you need to do. I think treating yourself to that motorcycle was nice too. You seem to have a good grasp on things. But pain is pain


----------



## 420God (Jul 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah, that Railroad job could be a good thing while you settle all the stuff you need to do. I think treating yourself to that motorcycle was nice too. You seem to have a good grasp on things. But pain is pain


I've put almost 1,000 miles on it already. Its been a life saver.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2019)

420God said:


> I've put almost 1,000 miles on it already. Its been a life saver.


They can be a blast, no? Sometimes I miss my Harley dresser. That bike handled some weird situations with complete aplomb.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2019)

420God said:


> I've put almost 1,000 miles on it already. Its been a life saver.


You've been to some lovely places. It is such a lovely bike too.


----------



## 420God (Jul 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> They can be a blast, no? Sometimes I miss my Harley dresser. That bike handled some weird situations with complete aplomb.


Yeah and I'm real comfortable on it now, really carving curves. I've scraped the pegs a few times already.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2019)

420God said:


> Yeah and I'm real comfortable on it now, really carving curves. I've scraped the pegs a few times already.


I'm looking forward to a video of you dancing


----------



## 420God (Jul 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I'm looking forward to a video of you dancing


One of these days I'll have to crank the music in my car and do it in front of the dash cam since no one ever records me. Usually people are too drunk to by the time I work up the nerve.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2019)

420God said:


> One of these days I'll have to crank the music in my car and do it in front of the dash cam since no one ever records me. Usually people are too drunk to by the time I work up the nerve.


There's always TC when you don't have a hurricane on the horizon.
PS I think we have another weekend before @neosapien has to adult again.


----------



## 420God (Jul 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> There's always TC when you don't have a hurricane on the horizon.
> PS I think we have another weekend before @neosapien has to adult again.


Just let me know when, I'm down.


----------



## 420God (Jul 25, 2019)

When I got the bike it had a little bell on it and I didn't know why, I do now. It's to ward off evil spirits. It's called a gremlin/ guardian bell and there's rules to how they work. If anyone cares I could use a new one.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2019)

420God said:


> When I got the bike it had a little bell on it and I didn't know why, I do now. It's to ward off evil spirits. It's called a gremlin/ guardian bell and there's rules to how they work. If anyone cares *I could use a new one*.


What happened?


----------



## raratt (Jul 25, 2019)

420God said:


> When I got the bike it had a little bell on it and I didn't know why, I do now. It's to ward off evil spirits. It's called a gremlin/ guardian bell and there's rules to how they work. If anyone cares I could use a new one.


----------



## 420God (Jul 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> What happened?


It wasn't mine. The previous owner was supposed to take it off.


----------



## 420God (Jul 25, 2019)

https://www.bikebandit.com/blog/the-legend-of-the-gremlin-bell-a-bikers-tradition


----------



## hillbill (Jul 25, 2019)

Got a tiny pewter one on my keychain with clinger removed.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 25, 2019)

420God said:


> Alright I guess. Depression hits in waves. I dont have enough to do to keep my mind off things


Trim camp is about to open here......ever been to NorCal?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 25, 2019)

I attended a Kaiser Foundation "Living with Kidney Disease" class today.....everything is now off the menu.....


----------



## 420God (Jul 25, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Trim camp is about to open here......ever been to NorCal?


That's a bit of a hike for me, doesn't sound bad though. Problem is I still have to upkeep the farm, parents cant handle it anymore.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Got a tiny pewter one on my keychain with clinger removed.


My understanding is it won't work with the clapper removed, it might even be an attractant, be careful out there.


----------



## raratt (Jul 25, 2019)

420God said:


> https://www.bikebandit.com/blog/the-legend-of-the-gremlin-bell-a-bikers-tradition


Learn something new every day, I had never heard of that and I have been on bikes for over 45 tears.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2019)

raratt said:


> Learn something new every day, I had never heard of that and I have been on bikes for over 45 tears.


LOL we live in hell anyway most of the year, why should a gremlin bother with the fallen fruit.


----------



## raratt (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## SSGrower (Jul 25, 2019)

Skipped 45 pages. Surely I missed something?


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## 420God (Jul 25, 2019)

Big thank you to @Laughing Grass for getting me this bell.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B079J5BCN2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It's much appreciated.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2019)

raratt said:


> Learn something new every day, I had never heard of that and I have been on bikes for over 45 tears.


Same here!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2019)

420God said:


> Big thank you to @Laughing Grass for getting me this bell.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B079J5BCN2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> It's much appreciated.


Plus rep @Laughing Grass


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 25, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Trim camp is about to open here......ever been to NorCal?


Don’t threaten me with a good time...


----------



## raratt (Jul 25, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Skipped 45 pages. Surely I missed something?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2019)

420God said:


> Big thank you to @Laughing Grass for getting me this bell.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B079J5BCN2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> It's much appreciated.


LOL I get the feeling it maybe raining bells on you for a bit. Watch your mailbox.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 25, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Don’t threaten me with a good time...


----------



## lokie (Jul 25, 2019)

420God said:


> One of these days I'll have to crank the music in my car and do it in front of the dash cam since no one ever records me. Usually people are too drunk to by the time I work up the nerve.


Drunks don't care, they won't notice your jig because theirs is more fucked up than your nerves.

And if you need someone to record it big girls love cameras too.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 25, 2019)

raratt said:


> Learn something new every day, I had never heard of that and I have been on bikes for over 45 tears.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 25, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Lol, nah not at my age; one is barely tolerable


Boy, ain't that the truth.


1982 is soooo fucking gone.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 25, 2019)

420God said:


> I've put almost 1,000 miles on it already. Its been a life saver.



How was the ride last Saturday? Did you get some from a biker chick, or that FB ex?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 25, 2019)

lokie said:


> Drunks don't care, they won't notice your jig because theirs is more fucked up than your nerves.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 25, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>



Lol! It's a good thing one can't fall further than the floor...


----------



## 420God (Jul 25, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> How was the ride last Saturday? Did you get some from a biker chick, or that FB ex?


The ex was a no show, no biggee, she has way more baggage than I want to deal with. It was gonna be more a of a self esteem booster than anything. And the ride got rained out from severe thunderstorms. I have another ride this saturday that benefits burn victims. Fingers crossed for better luck.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2019)

420God said:


> The ex was a no show, no biggee, she has way more baggage than I want to deal with. It was gonna be more a of a self esteem booster than anything. And the ride got rained out from severe thunderstorms. I have another ride this saturday that benefits burn victims. Fingers crossed for better luck.


Just don't ride in playing this


----------



## hillbill (Jul 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> My understanding is it won't work with the clapper removed, it might even be an attractant, be careful out there.


The clacker was about to cause my wife to come unglued all over Hillbill. I wear my keys on my belt, seems there are frequencies that I don’t hear(injury). I am told that it still dings but not as loudly.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 25, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Boy, ain't that the truth.
> 
> 
> 1982 is soooo fucking gone.


I'm really good at giving directions and words of encouragement.....ask my crew


----------



## hillbill (Jul 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> My understanding is it won't work with the clapper removed, it might even be an attractant, be careful out there.


Don’t be superstitious, of course it still works


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 25, 2019)

howdy fellow people......sorry i haven't been around lately.....been a lot of dramas and ordeals around the old Budman family. Man if you have seen a bunch of buzzards swirl, should be around my family the last couple of days, boy talk bout scavengers. sheesh....

here is a for instance:

went by the old house so i can get some memorbilia that both my grandmother had and my granddad had. Walk into the house and the kitchen is cleaned out and the livingroom is already cleaned out. Walked into the bedrooms they're both cleaned out. So i was like ok hmmm.....looked the wall where my granddad kept his native american stuff he had collected it's all gone....so that made me wonder....so i went into the gun and ammo room....that's cleaned out....ok now wtf i said....so i went over to my family and i asked them "hey where is all this stuff" i like to have it and i list a few items that i would like to have......and all i got was the deer in the headlights look...went to my cousin asked her....same thing........from the looks of it.....looks like i got fucked......that's when i went kinda of ballistic bout the whole thing in front of my mom and dad.....the next day.....my dad the owner of the buisness...tell me guess what...you need to go looking for a new job.....ok wtf is up now....so now my job that i've been working and helping you get all our things and your sitting here throwing me under the bus...then it really exploded....so now not to mention that i didn't get anything, i might now have to be looking for a new job...or at least now it's on the fence.....

boy my year is going great now.......

is it to early for a beer


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 25, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> howdy fellow people......sorry i haven't been around lately.....been a lot of dramas and ordeals around the old Budman family. Man if you have seen a bunch of buzzards swirl, should be around my family the last couple of days, boy talk bout scavengers. sheesh....
> 
> here is a for instance:
> 
> ...


I don't drink anymore. But one thing I learned in my years of IPA and Remy Martin binges was that it never is too early to send it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 25, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I don't drink anymore. But one thing I learned in my years of IPA and Remy Martin binges was that it never is too early to send it.


done...


----------



## xtsho (Jul 25, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Per gt. jar...7 eggs, 6" fully cooked sausage sliced and diced, 1/2 of a large onion
> 
> 2 cups of white vinegar, 1 cup of water, 2a tbs of sea salt, a tbs of sugar, a tbs of pickling spice, a dash of creole seasoning, some peppercorns
> 
> Boil and peel the eggs, bring the liquids to a boil for a minute or two, jar it up and fridge for about a week or so. It will keep for a couple of months and you can add more eggs and sausage if you eat everything quick enough.


I modified the recipe some and used red hots as the sausage. They taste great. You really can't mess them up. It just comes down to the seasonings and almost all f them taste good.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 25, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> howdy fellow people......sorry i haven't been around lately.....been a lot of dramas and ordeals around the old Budman family. Man if you have seen a bunch of buzzards swirl, should be around my family the last couple of days, boy talk bout scavengers. sheesh....
> 
> here is a for instance:
> 
> ...



It's not too early for a beer. It sounds like it's time for a couple straight shots., reflection, and then moving on. The straight shots will relax you. The reflection will give you time to realize that what's done is done and the best thing to do is just move on. Sounds like a crappy situation but you need to just walk out of it and find a clean path to continue on with your journey through life. 

Sometimes it's better to just keep walking than to pause and squabble. Life is short. Don't waste it on things that won't have a good outcome.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 25, 2019)

xtsho said:


> It's not too early for a beer. It sounds like it's time for a couple straight shots., reflection, and then moving on. The straight shots will relax you. The reflection will give you time to realize that what's done is done and the best thing to do is just move on. Sounds like a crappy situation but you need to just walk out of it and find a clean path to continue on with your journey through life.
> 
> Sometimes it's better to just keep walking than to pause and squabble. Life is short. Don't waste it on things that won't have a good outcome.


i know....just gets my goat about the situation.......my gut instinct tells me it's more of a power play than anything....and if it is that.....what are they hiding?

think the main thing is the whole job thing....been doing this for over 25yr....heck what am i saying....started playing with these cars at a very early age......helped them, worked with them all this time....only to be thrown under the bus.....

guess i'll find out these next couple of weeks if i do, or if i don't and might have to start a new career or something......question in my mind what's my next step....

cold beer is in the fridge right now getting cooler.....


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 25, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> i know....just gets my goat about the situation.......my gut instinct tells me it's more of a power play than anything....and if it is that.....what are they hiding?
> 
> think the main thing is the whole job thing....been doing this for over 25yr....heck what am i saying....started playing with these cars at a very early age......helped them, worked with them all this time....only to be thrown under the bus.....
> 
> ...


Good luck buddy. You seem like a good, hardworking dude, I’m sure things will get better for ya.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 25, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Good luck buddy. You seem like a good, hardworking dude, I’m sure things will get better for ya.


thanks man.......appreciate it.....


----------



## lokie (Jul 25, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> howdy fellow people......sorry i haven't been around lately.....been a lot of dramas and ordeals around the old Budman family. Man if you have seen a bunch of buzzards swirl, should be around my family the last couple of days, boy talk bout scavengers. sheesh....
> 
> here is a for instance:
> 
> ...


WoW. That's a toughie.

I'm saddened that you have had that experience.

Given a similar situation I would tell them all to go fuck themselves and not look back.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 25, 2019)

one day we should have RIU Camp at my farm.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 25, 2019)

lokie said:


> WoW. That's a toughie.
> 
> I'm saddened that you have had that experience.
> 
> Given a similar situation I would tell them all to go fuck themselves and not look back.


yeah think in the end i'm going too.....just gotta wait till to see if this whole job thing is gonna work out.....if it doesn't well, there gonna be a few people scratched off that christmas list.....and it's gonna be it....

even the wife say the same thing, just fyi.....she's been pissed since i told her what happened.....she told me last night....rent the house and buy an RV......


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> howdy fellow people......sorry i haven't been around lately.....been a lot of dramas and ordeals around the old Budman family. Man if you have seen a bunch of buzzards swirl, should be around my family the last couple of days, boy talk bout scavengers. sheesh....
> 
> here is a for instance:
> 
> ...


Get a new job and never look back. I am so sorry.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Get a new job and never look back. I am so sorry.


thanks sweets, from the looks of it, that might be exactly whats gonna happen, we'll see...at the his point i'm just counting the hours and days...time will tell..


----------



## raratt (Jul 25, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> howdy fellow people......sorry i haven't been around lately.....been a lot of dramas and ordeals around the old Budman family. Man if you have seen a bunch of buzzards swirl, should be around my family the last couple of days, boy talk bout scavengers. sheesh....
> 
> here is a for instance:
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about all the BS. I know I need to go to a lawyer before something happens to the wife and I because my daughter would screw her brother out of everything if she gets the chance. He has some mental and physical challenges and we just can't figure out a job for him that wouldn't affect either problem. At least the wife is trying really hard to get mobile again with her walker.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> thanks sweets, from the looks of it, that might be exactly whats gonna happen, we'll see...at the his point i'm just counting the hours and days...time will tell..


Consider going to the post office. You'd have time to get a nice retirement.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 25, 2019)

raratt said:


> Sorry to hear about all the BS. I know I need to go to a lawyer before something happens to the wife and I because my daughter would screw her brother out of everything if she gets the chance. He has some mental and physical challenges and we just can't figure out a job for him that wouldn't affect either problem. At least the wife is trying really hard to get mobile again with her walker.


that's cool dude.....keep encouraging her..i do it all the time with my wife


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2019)

raratt said:


> Sorry to hear about all the BS. I know I need to go to a lawyer before something happens to the wife and I because my daughter would screw her brother out of everything if she gets the chance. He has some mental and physical challenges and we just can't figure out a job for him that wouldn't affect either problem. At least the wife is trying really hard to get mobile again with her walker.


Take care of the paperwork. You never know what the future holds. Says the girl who has not done the paperwork for a pour over trust.


----------



## raratt (Jul 25, 2019)

On a lighter note, 4 out of 6 clones got transplanted today and moved in to flower out, I'll get the other two tomorrow. Hummingbird feeders are cleaned and refilled. Dinner is takeout super burritos from Me Po. Edit: I forgot, buds and suds time.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Consider going to the post office. You'd have time to get a nice retirement.


thought i was gonna retire here, especially since i thought this was gonna be mine, or att least that's what my dad told me a long time ago.....guess not now

keeping my options open right now

like the wife told me......rent the house and buy an RV and disappear...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 25, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> thought i was gonna retire here, especially since i thought this was gonna be mine, or att least that's what my dad told me a long time ago.....guess not now
> 
> keeping my options open right now
> 
> like the wife told me......rent the house and buy an RV and disappear...


Any idea why your dad turned on you? That's very fucked up, esp since this wasn't about the work anyway


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> They can be a blast, no? Sometimes I miss my Harley dresser. That bike handled some weird situations with complete aplomb.


I traded in a 2000 sportster 1200s for a 2009 road king police special and the RK had more lean angle which blew my mind, half my floorboards were ground down within a year and I dragged a knee a couple times. I now understand why people fucking hate sportsters after owning one. Small, under powered and don't handle. If I still had the sporty, instead of the RK, there were a couple situations I probably would've never made it through. 

A bike is on my list of new toys next year. I'm thinking springer softail.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 25, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I traded in a 2000 sportster 1200s for a 2009 road king police special and the RK had more lean angle which blew my mind, half my floorboards were ground down within a year and I dragged a knee a couple times. I now understand why people fucking hate sportsters after owning one. Small, under powered and don't handle. If I still had the sporty, instead of the RK, there were a couple situations I probably would've never made it through.
> 
> A bike is on my list of new toys next year. I'm thinking springer softail.


I can recommend a Schwinn Meridian trike....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 25, 2019)

I got hungry. Stuffed cherry bombs.


----------



## raratt (Jul 25, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4369784 View attachment 4369785 View attachment 4369786 View attachment 4369787 I got hungry. Stuffed cherry bombs.


Damn, now I'm hungry...


----------



## Bareback (Jul 25, 2019)

xtsho said:


> I modified the recipe some and used red hots as the sausage. They taste great. You really can't mess them up. It just comes down to the seasonings and almost all f them taste good.


I love love love some red hots.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 25, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> thought i was gonna retire here, especially since i thought this was gonna be mine, or att least that's what my dad told me a long time ago.....guess not now
> 
> keeping my options open right now
> 
> like the wife told me......rent the house and buy an RV and disappear...


I'm sorry to hear about the....well issues... but with all the car manufacturing in the south now there's some pretty good opportunity out there for a guy with experience in the field, it might require relocation but if it comes to that.

Good luck.

Family can bring out the best and worse in every one.....or at least I know my family could make me nuts faster than most people could, but I'm the only one left now besides my children and grandchildren, I kinda miss the knock down drag outs that we used to have......ok not really but I do miss the people.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 25, 2019)

@420God


----------



## JayBio420 (Jul 25, 2019)

Today was basically (a good cheat day)
1.Woke up, drove to Tim hortons and work

2. Did some construction plumbing
3. Walked my dogger 
4. Massage 
5. Washed, waxed and detailed my whip.
6. Dinner with my love.
7. Toking on a Sour Diesel oil pen, Blue god flower and Lindsey OG flower.
7. Watered all the flower crop and mother.
8. She’s winking at me, gotta go!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 25, 2019)

* waiting for
9.
10.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Jul 25, 2019)

Go offered the job. Had to turn it down. Got another 1st/phone interview tomorrow.

@doublejj if that pays, I'm most likely available.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 25, 2019)

Just picked up my edible cake toppers I had made. They are awesome!!!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 25, 2019)

Don_Sequitor said:


> Go offered the job. Had to turn it down. Got another 1st/phone interview tomorrow.
> 
> @doublejj if that pays, I'm most likely available.


We have one of the crew running trim camp this year, let me check with him first, I may have spoken out of turn. However things can change fast. But we won't start for another couple of weeks anyway. Best of luck bro


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 26, 2019)

Over 4 pounds of cake batter


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 26, 2019)

Don’t take acid and make this cake. Sorry for the closeup my kitchen looks like a bakery truck crashed into it. I tried to hide the mess this is how close I had to go lol, plus I’m high


----------



## 420God (Jul 26, 2019)

Had a talk with the soon to be ex-wife and she finally said the words "I'm a lesbian". For the last few weeks she's really been fucking with my emotions and putting this all on me saying she wasn't happy and I was too controlling for her but last night she apologized and admitted she loves women way more than men. Honestly its somewhat of a relief. I've been torturing myself trying to think of things I could have done better or different but there's nothing I could have done to change this. I really hope she can be happy in her new life and I wish nothing but the best for her. It's going to take some time for me but at least I think I can move on now knowing how things are and it wasn't my fault.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 26, 2019)

420God said:


> Had a talk with the soon to be ex-wife and she finally said the words "I'm a lesbian". For the last few weeks she's really been fucking with my emotions and putting this all on me saying she wasn't happy and I was too controlling for her but last night she apologized and admitted she loves women way more than men. Honestly its somewhat of a relief. I've been torturing myself trying to think of things I could have done better or different but there's nothing I could have done to change this. I really hope she can be happy in her new life and I wish nothing but the best for her. It's going to take some time for me but at least I think I can move on now knowing how things are and it wasn't my fault.


That's good closure, bro. It wasn't right for the blame to be put on you, and it sounds like you guys can now move on amicably. It's nice when good marriages can end well, to me it's one of the most important parts of the relationship. Onward and upward...


----------



## dangledo (Jul 26, 2019)

420God said:


> Had a talk with the soon to be ex-wife and she finally said the words "I'm a lesbian". For the last few weeks she's really been fucking with my emotions and putting this all on me saying she wasn't happy and I was too controlling for her but last night she apologized and admitted she loves women way more than men. Honestly its somewhat of a relief. I've been torturing myself trying to think of things I could have done better or different but there's nothing I could have done to change this. I really hope she can be happy in her new life and I wish nothing but the best for her. It's going to take some time for me but at least I think I can move on now knowing how things are and it wasn't my fault.





Damn bro sorry

I got some reading to do.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 26, 2019)

420God said:


> Had a talk with the soon to be ex-wife and she finally said the words "I'm a lesbian". For the last few weeks she's really been fucking with my emotions and putting this all on me saying she wasn't happy and I was too controlling for her but last night she apologized and admitted she loves women way more than men. Honestly its somewhat of a relief. I've been torturing myself trying to think of things I could have done better or different but there's nothing I could have done to change this. I really hope she can be happy in her new life and I wish nothing but the best for her. It's going to take some time for me but at least I think I can move on now knowing how things are and it wasn't my fault.


Emotions go to you and her, but seems you feel some relief. Could very well be a blameless situation. Locally, we have an unusually diverse population and many good people have been through both sides of this experience and are now thriving.


----------



## 420God (Jul 26, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Damn bro sorry
> 
> I got some reading to do.


It starts on page 2178.


----------



## ANC (Jul 26, 2019)

I'm busy making a jig for frames to build my new lights on... Don't know if I mentioned it but I finally got registration number for importing and exporting. so the business is now in full swing.
I wanted to use a carpentry place to make my router jigs for cutting the aluminium, but they took too long. I thought, well I have all the tools, and several years of training, ( took woodwork in school until grade 12 from about the age of 11). I am super happy with the three boards I cut they are exactly the same size... was a challenge as they were a little large for my shitty, finger eating, table saw.
Next step is hitting them with the router... (that is the one thing I have very little experience with), I always wanted to build a table for my router, but never got around to it, might have run the motor for like 5 minutes in all its life.

The flu seems to be passing quickly, but my wife had it first so I probably started building antibodies before it hit me. I remember when I still smoked how long I would stay sick if I got the flu.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2019)

420God said:


> Had a talk with the soon to be ex-wife and she finally said the words "I'm a lesbian". For the last few weeks she's really been fucking with my emotions and putting this all on me saying she wasn't happy and I was too controlling for her but last night she apologized and admitted she loves women way more than men. Honestly its somewhat of a relief. I've been torturing myself trying to think of things I could have done better or different but there's nothing I could have done to change this. I really hope she can be happy in her new life and I wish nothing but the best for her. It's going to take some time for me but at least I think I can move on now knowing how things are and it wasn't my fault.


I'm glad she got honest with you. Living with someone is never easy but living with someone who is unwilling, or unable, to face who they actually are is impossible. I hope the rest of this journey gets easier.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2019)

ANC said:


> I'm busy making a jig for frames to build my new lights on... Don't know if I mentioned it but I finally got registration number for importing and exporting. so the business is now in full swing.
> I wanted to use a carpentry place to make my router jigs for cutting the aluminium, but they took too long. I thought, well I have all the tools, and several years of training, ( took woodwork in school until grade 12 from about the age of 11). I am super happy with the three boards I cut they are exactly the same size... was a challenge as they were a little large for my shitty, finger eating, table saw.
> Next step is hitting them with the router... (that is the one thing I have very little experience with), I always wanted to build a table for my router, but never got around to it, might have run the motor for like 5 minutes in all its life.
> 
> The flu seems to be passing quickly, but my wife had it first so I probably started building antibodies before it hit me. I remember when I still smoked how long I would stay sick if I got the flu.


I'd love to see a pic of your router jigs and what you're doing. I understand if you can't share because it's for your business. It's really good to see you making progress like this and feel better!


----------



## ANC (Jul 26, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I'd love to see a pic of your router jigs and what you're doing. I understand if you can't share because it's for your business. It's really good to see you making progress like this and feel better!


It is a simple double groove jig the router fits in the wider top part, and the bottom groove holds a piece of alu square tubing to have a line cut down it's centre line on one side. There is a lid that goes on and has to be tapped and drilled, so that is the second function of the jig, to hold the lid in place while I work on it.

This is just temporary, I know there are better ways of doing things but, this will do for the current scale.

P.S. working with the router is more fun and messy than I anticipated. It has a bit for attaching a vacuum hose too... just seemed like a lot of effort.


----------



## TacoMac (Jul 26, 2019)

They're replacing our entire HVAC system today. It looks like Sanford & Son in my front lawn.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 26, 2019)

ANC said:


> I'm busy making a jig for frames to build my new lights on... Don't know if I mentioned it but I finally got registration number for importing and exporting. so the business is now in full swing.
> I wanted to use a carpentry place to make my router jigs for cutting the aluminium, but they took too long. I thought, well I have all the tools, and several years of training, ( took woodwork in school until grade 12 from about the age of 11). I am super happy with the three boards I cut they are exactly the same size... was a challenge as they were a little large for my shitty, finger eating, table saw.
> Next step is hitting them with the router... (that is the one thing I have very little experience with), I always wanted to build a table for my router, but never got around to it, might have run the motor for like 5 minutes in all its life.
> 
> The flu seems to be passing quickly, but my wife had it first so I probably started building antibodies before it hit me. I remember when I still smoked how long I would stay sick if I got the flu.


Router tips:
1) Take shallow bites; don't try to finish in one fell swoop.
2) Don't burn the bit, it's effectively ruined
3)Make sure everything is clamped down, immovable. Lotta torque and work pieces can move


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 26, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Damn bro sorry
> 
> I got some reading to do.


That's what happens when you don't do your homework every day.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 26, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> They're replacing our entire HVAC system today. It looks like Sanford & Son in my front lawn.
> 
> View attachment 4370016


Hope they don't fuck up your new floors


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2019)

420God said:


> Big thank you to @Laughing Grass for getting me this bell.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B079J5BCN2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> It's much appreciated.


 you're very welcome. Happy I could do something at least.



curious2garden said:


> LOL I get the feeling it maybe raining bells on you for a bit. Watch your mailbox.


Group buy... we can turn it into a Tinkerbell bike 



GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


Who wore it better?


----------



## xtsho (Jul 26, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Don’t take acid and make this cake. Sorry for the closeup my kitchen looks like a bakery truck crashed into it. I tried to hide the mess this is how close I had to go lol, plus I’m high View attachment 4369957



My lady is a cake decorator. She works at a bakery.


----------



## ANC (Jul 26, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Router tips:
> 1) Take shallow bites; don't try to finish in one fell swoop.
> 2) Don't burn the bit, it's effectively ruined
> 3)Make sure everything is clamped down, immovable. Lotta torque and work pieces can move


Thanks, bud, I got the top board cut and it came out quite well, I have a nice smooth fit, for the router, busy glueing up the base now so I can cut it in one go.
The square tubing I intend cutting is only 1.2mm thick, so there isn't much stepping I'd be able to do... Sadly my router was the model before the one that has micro-stepping adjustment. It actually has all the internal parts, but I used it so few times it never seemed worth doing the mod to access it.

I'm making the jig quite heavy so it should be good without clamping.





Listening to some music while I wait on the quick dry.


----------



## 420God (Jul 26, 2019)

Omg, I just picked this up. Albino buck.


----------



## 420God (Jul 26, 2019)

I've already talked to a taxidermist and game farm owner. I'm hearing it's hide could be worth tens of thousands of dollars.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 26, 2019)

420God said:


> Omg, I just picked this up. Albino buck.
> 
> View attachment 4370037 View attachment 4370038


Were his eyes pink? (I can't really tell from the pic's.) 
If not it likely was a piebald which is just about as rare (approx 1 in 30K).

"By definition, an albino deer is totally absent of body pigment and is solid white with pink eyes, nose, and hooves. Often confused with an albino, a piebald deer is slightly more common and is also a genetic mutation. Piebald deer can have varying amounts of white hair. Some piebald deer can be almost pure white except small patches of regular brown hair, while others carry just patches of white hair with otherwise normal markings."

https://www.mossyoak.com/our-obsession/blogs/deer/piebald-and-albino-deer-one-in-thirty-thousand


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 26, 2019)

420God said:


> I've already talked to a taxidermist and game farm owner. I'm hearing it's hide could be worth tens of thousands of dollars.


If he hasn't been dead too long, skin him quickly & freeze the hide.
Get it to a tannery - much of the damage can be repaired (except where the hair is missing) & craig's list that dude.

Check to make sure you're allowed to have it though first - your state does not allow the harvest of albino's & here anything hit by a vehicle becomes property of the state.


----------



## 420God (Jul 26, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If he hasn't been dead too long, skin him quickly & freeze the hide.
> Get it to a tannery - much of the damage can be repaired (except where the hair is missing) & craig's list that dude.
> 
> Check to make sure you're allowed to have it though first - your state does not allow the harvest of albino's & here anything hit by a vehicle becomes property of the state.


Anything I pick up is legally mine per our contract. Taxidermist said gutting and freezing the whole carcass is ok. I've never skinned a full deer and dont want to mess it up.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 26, 2019)

420God said:


> Anything I pick up is legally mine per our contract. Taxidermist said gutting and freezing the whole carcass is ok. I've never skinned a full deer and dont want to mess it up.


Good call, skinning for a full body mount is completely different from regular field dressing.
Let the taxidermist do it, he knows how.


----------



## 420God (Jul 26, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Were his eyes pink? (I can't really tell from the pic's.)
> If not it likely was a piebald which is just about as rare (approx 1 in 30K).
> 
> "By definition, an albino deer is totally absent of body pigment and is solid white with pink eyes, nose, and hooves. Often confused with an albino, a piebald deer is slightly more common and is also a genetic mutation. Piebald deer can have varying amounts of white hair. Some piebald deer can be almost pure white except small patches of regular brown hair, while others carry just patches of white hair with otherwise normal markings."
> ...


No pink eyes but it's been dead for at least 12 hours and they're clouded over. Zero brown on it and it has pink hooves and nose.


----------



## ANC (Jul 26, 2019)

420God said:


> Anything I pick up is legally mine per our contract. Taxidermist said gutting and freezing the whole carcass is ok. I've never skinned a full deer and dont want to mess it up.


You should take that contract to the bar.


----------



## ANC (Jul 26, 2019)

You'd imagine being white would be the one adaption that would make it less likely to get run over. Unless someone deliberately tried to kill the ghost deer.

It doesn't strike me as a good omen...


----------



## ANC (Jul 26, 2019)

Oh yeah, I've been helping a new friend learning the growing ropes.
anyway, here is one of his vids.. and I recognise the jars, that is my weed on his table.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 26, 2019)

ANC said:


> It doesn't strike me as a good omen...


Probably didn't *strike* the deer as good either.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 26, 2019)

Took my son to the doctor and they prescribed him anxiety medication. They must be out of their motha fuckin mind if they think I'm gonna give my 6 year old son anxiety meds just because he was having a meltdown in the office. CBD/THC therapy is the ONLY meds me or wifey are willing to consider. They're trippin trippin. Came home calmed him down and then retied down everything in the east gh. Was dripping with sweat by the time I got outta there. How can I get rid of, or control, fungus gnats in ground? Does diatomaceous earth kill them? I have a bunch of neem meal, will that work?


----------



## ANC (Jul 26, 2019)

no, it doesn't kill them it just stops the fuckers from digging and laying eggs.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 26, 2019)

ANC said:


> no, it doesn't kill them it just stops the fuckers from digging and laying eggs.


Do you have any suggestions on how to kill em?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 26, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Do you have any suggestions on how to kill em?


Mosquito dunks. It’s the BTi bacteria. You can buy them at Home Depot, break them up in some water and let them dissolve a little, and water with it. Doesn’t kill on contact, but stops the breeding cycle and they die off. It’s okat to break them up and sprinkle some on the soil surface so every time you water it refreshes the bacterial colony in your soil.

Harmless to...well...everything except those flying pricks. Works well for fungus gnats, just don’t expect them to disappear overnight. Closer to 2-3 weeks and they should be gone or DRAMATICALLY reduced in numbers

Cheap too. They look like little grainy donuts. I think they come in a 6 pack


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 26, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Mosquito dunks. It’s the BTi bacteria. You can buy them at Home Depot, break them up in some water and let them dissolve a little, and water with it. Doesn’t kill on contact, but stops the breeding cycle and they die off. It’s okat to break them up and sprinkle some on the soil surface so every time you water it refreshes the bacterial colony in your soil.
> 
> Harmless to...well...everything except those flying pricks. Works well for fungus gnats, just don’t expect them to disappear overnight. Closer to 2-3 weeks and they should be gone or DRAMATICALLY reduced in numbers
> 
> Cheap too. They look like little grainy donuts. I think they come in a 6 pack


About to head to HD right now . Thanks.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 26, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Took my son to the doctor and they prescribed him anxiety medication. They must be out of their motha fuckin mind if they think I'm gonna give my 6 year old son anxiety meds just because he was having a meltdown in the office. CBD/THC therapy is the ONLY meds me or wifey are willing to consider. They're trippin trippin. Came home calmed him down and then retied down everything in the east gh. Was dripping with sweat by the time I got outta there. How can I get rid of, or control, fungus gnats in ground? Does diatomaceous earth kill them? I have a bunch of neem meal, will that work?



That's the way it is today. "Here, take this pill". 

Cutting sugar out of your sons diet might help with keeping him calm.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 26, 2019)

xtsho said:


> That's the way it is today. "Here, take this pill".
> 
> Cutting sugar out of your sons diet might help with keeping him calm.


He's non-verbal autistic and don't eat. He lives off of pediasure. Has oral sensory issues.


----------



## ANC (Jul 26, 2019)

If they are just starting out,get some yellow sticky pads, it works really well at keeping the numbers down. You can cut one piece up into smaller bits and just put one in each plant bag or pot.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 26, 2019)

ANC said:


> If they are just starting out,get some yellow sticky pads, it works really well at keeping the numbers down. You can cut one piece up into smaller bits and just put one in each plant bag or pot.


Will the white sticky mouse trap work the same or are the yellow special kind?


----------



## ANC (Jul 26, 2019)

I think the colour is attractive to them, but I know they make a sky blue version too, not only the pee yellow


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 26, 2019)

I put out the white ones and a few snot green colored ones because thats what i got. Thanks


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Any idea why your dad turned on you? That's very fucked up, esp since this wasn't about the work anyway


i know......and why he turned on me, is still a major question in my mind too. He keeps saying it's about "money" which of course isn't true, especially when he can finance his motor cycle racing trips and be gone for a week....and that's something i did point out rather angrily at him......

"you can't pay me at work, but yet you can go on racing trips for a week at a time" smh


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I'm sorry to hear about the....well issues... but with all the car manufacturing in the south now there's some pretty good opportunity out there for a guy with experience in the field, it might require relocation but if it comes to that.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Family can bring out the best and worse in every one.....or at least I know my family could make me nuts faster than most people could, but I'm the only one left now besides my children and grandchildren, I kinda miss the knock down drag outs that we used to have......ok not really but I do miss the people.


thanks man....it might require relocation but at this time i have to way all options....relocation is definitely on the table that we are thinking about the RV thing...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 26, 2019)

I watched a video about accomplishing stuff in the garden. 




It's actually very good.
This garden chick must be the midwest version of Veronica Flores.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 26, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I watched a video about accomplishing stuff in the garden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well now I have to go out and buy some more seeds.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 26, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> i know......and why he turned on me, is still a major question in my mind too. He keeps saying it's about "money" which of course isn't true, especially when he can finance his motor cycle racing trips and be gone for a week....and that's something i did point out rather angrily at him......
> 
> "you can't pay me at work, but yet you can go on racing trips for a week at a time" smh


He felt guilty. That's it in a nutshell


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> He felt guilty. That's it in a nutshell


that is a possibility mate, i did hit him square in the eyes with that....he's not here today, actually hasn't been here all day...and today was supposed to be my last day.....soo.....


----------



## lokie (Jul 26, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> that is a possibility mate, i did hit him square in the eyes with that....he's not here today, actually hasn't been here all day...and today was supposed to be my last day.....soo.....


what happens if you don't show up?
How will productivity be effected?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 26, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> that is a possibility mate, i did hit him square in the eyes with that....he's not here today, actually hasn't been here all day...and today was supposed to be my last day.....soo.....


As a follow up to Lokie's above question: who is in charge of the shop when he's playing with the motorcycle races?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2019)

lokie said:


> what happens if you don't show up?
> How will productivity be effected?


if i don't show up monday.......it's gonna be ruff, the other guy is gonna be doing the stuff i do....and trust me it's a lot more than what anyone thinks....

to the second question of your productivity is really gonna slow down with one person doing every thing aquisitioning parts etc.....



Singlemalt said:


> As a follow up to Lokie's above question: who is in charge of the shop when he's playing with the motorcycle races?


the answer to your question is ME.....i'm the only one that can write ck's if need be, go to the bank etc...think one time i even signed my own paycheck and gave it to myself.....

which what makes this whole picture into a power play of some sort at least in my eye....and now with a mix of what you said earlier...


----------



## raratt (Jul 26, 2019)

I'm researching buying solar panels, I have to do something to get my bill down. It would be worth it to get an equity loan to buy them, I could pay them off in 2 years.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> I'm researching buying solar panels, I have to do something to get my bill down. It would be worth it to get an equity loan to buy them, I could pay them off in 2 years.


I haven't kept up .. what is the current price per kW of photovoltaics?


----------



## raratt (Jul 26, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I haven't kept up .. what is the current price per kW of photovoltaics?


I have been looking at kits here: https://www.freecleansolar.com/Solar-Calculator-s/4097.htm
Depends on the panel. Edit: https://www.freecleansolar.com/In-Stock-Solar-Panels-s/4793.htm


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 26, 2019)

I took my dog for a nice hike in the mountains. He likes that almost as much as the beef jerky I bring for snacks.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 26, 2019)

I made a trip up to the farm today and spotted one of the boys trucks parked in front of a girls house in town and it looks like it's been washed.....I feel a country song coming


----------



## hillbill (Jul 26, 2019)

GNATROL WILL END FUNGUS GNAT TROUBLES.

Dunks are like lamp oil. Gnatrol is jellied gasoline!


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 26, 2019)

hillbill said:


> GNATROL WILL END FUNGUS GNAT TROUBLES.
> 
> Dunks are like lamp oil. Gnatrol is jellied gasoline!


GoGnats is cedar oil. I think I'd rather have that in my grow than napalm.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## JayBio420 (Jul 26, 2019)

Dropped off my dog, screamed out of town and returned to my hometown. Bought some Super Silver Haze from a road shack, and visited my Dad. Introduced Dad to the girlfriend for the first time!

Edit: meeting the guy in the photo tomorrow


----------



## raratt (Jul 26, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I made a trip up to the farm today and spotted one of the boys trucks parked in front of a girls house in town and it looks like it's been washed.....I feel a country song coming
> View attachment 4370237


----------



## hillbill (Jul 26, 2019)

I never feel a country song coming on.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 26, 2019)

Found out at the end of the day my manager wants me to train on a different line than the one I've been training on for the last week. The guy training me was impressed that I picked this line up as fast as I did and that I understood the process enough after only a couple days that I was able to help train the other people who were training with me. He recommended me for this other line because it's supposedly a more difficult line. As far as I'm concerned it's all the same from what I've seen, just slightly different parts and fixtures. 

After work I lined up a brake job for tomorrow morning to get some easy side cash. Then I sat on the phone for close to 2 hours getting my credit card turned back on. I hadn't used it in a couple months, then made a couple hundred dollar purchase and they shut it down because it wasn't my "normal activity". This is the 2nd time in something like 5 or 6 years this happened. Fuckers. 

Then I cooked up a couple duck breasts and sauteed asparagus for dinner and chased it with a white Russian. It's getting later than I like to eat, but I think there's a big slice of blueberry pie going down before I go to bed. I'll just keep the anti acids close by.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 26, 2019)

The party is going well I’m hiding in the toilet to post this, 30 5 year olds is to much to handle


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 26, 2019)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Found out at the end of the day my manager wants me to train on a different line than the one I've been training on for the last week. The guy training me was impressed that I picked this line up as fast as I did and that I understood the process enough after only a couple days that I was able to help train the other people who were training with me. He recommended me for this other line because it's supposedly a more difficult line. As far as I'm concerned it's all the same from what I've seen, just slightly different parts and fixtures.
> 
> After work I lined up a brake job for tomorrow morning to get some easy side cash. Then I sat on the phone for close to 2 hours getting my credit card turned back on. I hadn't used it in a couple months, then made a couple hundred dollar purchase and they shut it down because it wasn't my "normal activity". This is the 2nd time in something like 5 or 6 years this happened. Fuckers.
> 
> Then I cooked up a couple duck breasts and sauteed asparagus for dinner and chased it with a white Russian. It's getting later than I like to eat, but I think there's a big slice of blueberry pie going down before I go to bed. I'll just keep the anti acids close by.


How good is duck yummy


----------



## neosapien (Jul 26, 2019)

JayBio420 said:


> Dropped off my dog, screamed out of town and returned to my hometown. Bought some Super Silver Haze from a road shack, and visited my Dad. Introduced Dad to the girlfriend for the first time!
> 
> Edit: meeting the guy in the photo tomorrow


Nice. So where are the pictures of the girlfriend?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2019)

JayBio420 said:


> Dropped off my dog, screamed out of town and returned to my hometown. Bought some Super Silver Haze from a road shack, and visited my Dad. Introduced Dad to the girlfriend for the first time!
> 
> Edit: meeting the guy in the photo tomorrow


I would love to find some good SSH, nice.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> The party is going well I’m hiding in the toilet to post this, 30 5 year olds is to much to handle


I thought that's what wives were for, although admittedly I sucked at it.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> The party is going well I’m hiding in the toilet to post this, 30 5 year olds is to much to handle


You're a braver man than I.
I am uneasy around five 30-year-olds.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 26, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I thought that's what wives were for, although admittedly I sucked at it.


All done now, we hired a fairy to do face painting and party games but everyone wanted a go on the horse, play with the sheep and chicken’s it was pretty much a petting Zoo. I was fairly busy my wife was handing out food drinks and cleaning up accidents. 30 kids is to much, I will only do half that next time but anything to make that little girl smile.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 26, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> You're a braver man than I.
> I am uneasy around five 30-year-olds.


There were seens of carnage as the event draw to a near this back drop fell prey


----------



## doublejj (Jul 26, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> There were seens of carnage as the event draw to a near this back drop fell preyView attachment 4370289


kinda reminds me of when the crew gets off the farm for a night....


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> There were seens of carnage as the event draw to a near this back drop fell preyView attachment 4370289


LOL OK who made the unicorn barf?


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 26, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL OK who made the unicorn barf?


Hahahahaha that’s what I said when my Mrs brought it out. Well my words were “It looks a unicorn took a dump and threw it at the wall”.
To be fair she ordered an awesome fairy back drop off amazon that didn’t get delivered in time. It’s a touchy subject with her LOL.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 26, 2019)

doublejj said:


> kinda reminds me of when the crew gets off the farm for a night....


If it was your crew’s night off there might be a dead hooker under that backdrop


----------



## doublejj (Jul 26, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> If it was your crew’s night off there might be a dead hooker under that backdrop


don't i know it, were only 2hrs from Reno.....


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Hahahahaha that’s what I said when my Mrs brought it out. Well my words were “It looks a unicorn took a dump and threw it at the wall”.
> To be fair she ordered an awesome fairy back drop off amazon that didn’t get delivered in time. It’s a touchy subject with her LOL.


There's always next year!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 26, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> There's always next year!


same thing I tell the crew....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 26, 2019)

doublejj said:


> don't i know it, were only 2hrs from Reno.....


 
I once shot a man in Reno...


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 26, 2019)

I walked in on a conversation with some of the Mum’s talking about them smoking weed, when they realised I could hear them they were like we don’t do it all the time. I responded with I only smoke on the days ending in Y or it gets to confusing, winked at them and walked away like a boss. Only problem they started pestering me after if I could get some. I told them can’t help, I don’t want mix 2 worlds together so to speak 

Well we’re just about done cleaning. Time to smoke a bowl and crack a stubbie. 
Yewww


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 26, 2019)

doublejj said:


> same thing I tell the crew....


----------



## ANC (Jul 26, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> There were seens of carnage as the event draw to a near this back drop fell preyView attachment 4370289


wonder how long before that crap makes it to the sea...


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 27, 2019)

ANC said:


> wonder how long before that crap makes it to the sea...


Well it’s hanging in my daughters room for now. The dolphins win this round.
How ever some of the strips came off and I was thinking of using it to make flasher rigs for fishing. That purple and gold is a winning combination


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> I'm researching buying solar panels, I have to do something to get my bill down. It would be worth it to get an equity loan to buy them, I could pay them off in 2 years.


Do you belong to any of the forums re: solar/renewable energy? Might be some insight there. No particular order

https://permies.com/f/109/solar
https://www.solarpaneltalk.com/forum/off-grid-solar/off-grid-solar-panel-systems
http://outbackpower.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=17
http://www.small-cabin.com/forum/3_0.html
http://simplysolar.supporttopics.com
https://www.electriciansforums.net/forums/solar-pv-forum.42/
https://forum.solar-electric.com/categories/solar-beginners-corner
https://www.fieldlines.com/index.php/board,6.0/sort,last_post/desc.html
https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/forums/alternative-energy.54/
https://secondlifestorage.com/index.php

I subscribed to this mag for a while. Stopped publication at end of last year but many articles about solar and you can read/download for free.
https://www.homepower.com


----------



## ANC (Jul 27, 2019)

Still working on the jig, just need like half a millimetre's play down the length of the bottom groove, been going at it with a chisel, but I stuck myself in the thumb, so I am having a timeout with a joint and coffee while the plaster stems the blood flow. You know how I operate by now...

No project is complete before I spill blood on it.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2019)

ANC said:


> Still working on the jig, just need like half a millimetre's play down the length of the bottom groove, been going at it with a chisel, but I stuck myself in the thumb, so I am having a timeout with a joint and coffee while the plaster stems the blood flow. You know how I operate by now...
> 
> No project is complete before I spill blood on it.


Blood sacrifice seems wise to launch a new endeavor. I love the plans it looks like a very smart idea. I liked @Singlemalt 's advice about router use. I have a Porter Cable router in the left wing of my table saw. Essentially this system







I'm a real fan of Incra's products. They are dead on accurate and at any time you can come back and reproduce an exact cut. The dust handling of the router's fence is sweet, just hook up your shop vac and turn it on. I used to look like the abominable snowman prior to that every time I'd use my router.

Lately I've been lusting over a shaper  I have the mad desire to build a set of kitchen cabinet faces. I'll smoke some pot and not do it.


----------



## ANC (Jul 27, 2019)

That is some sexy gear, although I love woodwork machines from the middle of the last century better, for sheer build quality.
My current table saw is a pretty flimsy one I bought, as a customer return probably 20 years ago. I keep meaning to at least add a proper table and sleds for it.

It is so much effort compared to the plastic component I used in the prototypes.
The jig is to make the T-bar with a lid, the other side is tapped for an IP68 chrome gland, the slot is to manipulate the wire harness and then a lid comes over it. I got a bit ahead of myself as I have to wait like a week on a few components, like the connecting brackets and wire grommets for the outlets to the strips from the UK.

Although I can't afford safety mark testing at this point in time, I am certainly building the units to pass that.

the build is all aluminium and the yellow face panel is yellow anodised, aluminium attached with countersunk screws.


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Do you belong to any of the forums re: solar/renewable energy? Might be some insight there. No particular order
> 
> https://permies.com/f/109/solar
> https://www.solarpaneltalk.com/forum/off-grid-solar/off-grid-solar-panel-systems
> ...


I just used the calculator on the site I posted and looked at my utility bill for an average usage. I understand the most efficient options already. The back of my house is almost perfectly aligned for optimum production from roof mount panels. After more research I figure it would take more like 10 years to pay the system off. I need to check with the pyromaniac electric company to see if they provide any incentives, and I also have a friend in the trades that gave me the name of a local electrician. When I was younger I would have done most of the install myself.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2019)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4370410 *That is some sexy gear, although I love woodwork machines from the middle of the last century better, for sheer build quality.*
> My current table saw is a pretty flimsy one I bought, as a customer return probably 20 years ago. I keep meaning to at least add a proper table and sleds for it.
> 
> It is so much effort compared to the plastic component I used in the prototypes.
> ...


I agree, it's why when I finally had the wherewithal to start woodworking I took the time and trouble to buy and rebuild a 1970s Rockwell Cabinet saw. It's a gem you can't buy anymore.


----------



## ANC (Jul 27, 2019)

Doesn't matter where you stay, you are still going to average about 4.5 hours of direct sunlight on your panel per day averaged out over a year...
It is just not a good way of saving money in the first place at this stage. I mean if you got some loose cash from a recent grow, sure. but the cost of the panel is a very small part of the total outlay.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jul 27, 2019)

I might be getting slower with age, but this jig is tighter than a 16-year-old.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 27, 2019)

Washed truck, wiped dust out of engine compartment.

But what is that down in there by the battery?
 

 
Fucking chipmunks.


----------



## ANC (Jul 27, 2019)

solar squirrels.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 27, 2019)

I made klanabineer and klannie really really upset by reminding them of things they have said


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2019)

ANC said:


> solar squirrels.


even they have gone green now


----------



## ANC (Jul 27, 2019)

I say stupid shit all the time..


----------



## ANC (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2019)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4370473


Oh my that sausage looks good. I'm making some bacon and a ground beef patty for lunch. What are the meats inside the sausage ring?


----------



## ANC (Jul 27, 2019)

sausage is bacon and cheese

then there is steak and the chicken kebabs


----------



## 420God (Jul 27, 2019)

Drove my bike right into a car show and parked. Turned more heads than half the cars.


----------



## 420God (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2019)

420God said:


> View attachment 4370561 View attachment 4370562


The blue Dodge is lovely! I wonder what happened to the right front wheel well, where R2D2 is?


----------



## 420God (Jul 27, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> The blue Dodge is lovely! I wonder what happened to the right front wheel well, where R2D2 is?


I think its just a reflection.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2019)

420God said:


> I think its just a reflection.


Thanks, I took a closer look and that's exactly what it is. I love that color of blue.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 27, 2019)

Feel a lil bad about the sticky traps.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4370571 Feel a lil bad about the sticky traps.


Using oil you can usually work him off that trap.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 27, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Using oil you can usually work him off that trap.


I was going to but he was already cooked


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I was going to but he was already cooked


Darn, sorry to hear that. Hang the traps up.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2019)

420God said:


> View attachment 4370561 View attachment 4370562


Liking "Mater"


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 27, 2019)

Today I trimmed a bunch of badly neglected tomatoes and also top dressed some fish bone & langbeinite. 
So as far as tomatoes are concerned, I'm done messing with them. 
Just gotta water and pick the fruit when it's ready.


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> tomatoes


I got them coming out my ears right now, lol.


----------



## 420God (Jul 27, 2019)

Me on my bike.


----------



## Stoned Gentleman07 (Jul 27, 2019)

420God said:


> What did you do today that you're proud of? Something at work, home, school, personal achievement, etc...
> 
> 
> Today I had gravel dropped off and I put in a new driveway. It was a lot of work but I got it done quicker than I thought I would.


All my babies are finally peeking through the soil, 1st time grower here so I am happy I am clearly doing something right lol in the right direction


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 27, 2019)

Stoned Gentleman07 said:


> View attachment 4370656
> All my babies are finally peeking through the soil, 1st time grower here so I am happy I am clearly doing something right lol in the right direction


Nice start. Just curious, out of all the hundreds of threads and subforums here at RIU, what made you choose to make your very first grow post here in this thread?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2019)

Stoned Gentleman07 said:


> View attachment 4370656
> All my babies are finally peeking through the soil, 1st time grower here so I am happy I am clearly doing something right lol in the right direction


Congratulations! You might want to check out:
https://www.rollitup.org/f/newbie-central.40/

and create your own Grow Journal to log your progress.
https://www.rollitup.org/Journals/ (Create Entry -- on the top right)

Welcome to RIU, post often and praise @420God


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2019)

Moved the girls into the grow room to flower so I can change gears and grow something new. Tied a couple guide strings to the walls and around the hood adjustment hangers to get better separation of the hoods.  Grilling chicken for dinner and having a bunch of my tomatoes for a veggie. I'm going to use the Korean marinade on the chicken. Buds and suds time.


----------



## lokie (Jul 27, 2019)

Stoned Gentleman07 said:


> View attachment 4370656
> All my babies are finally peeking through the soil, 1st time grower here so I am happy I am clearly doing something right lol in the right direction


 

\Welcome to TnT

We are not all here because we are not all there.

Double stars for being an RIU virgin too.


----------



## lokie (Jul 27, 2019)

lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Stoned Gentleman07 (Jul 27, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Nice start. Just curious, out of all the hundreds of threads and subforums here at RIU, what made you choose to make your very first grow post here in this thread?


Lol honestly this is my 1st day on the forum and still figuring this all out it was just some high shit I did, didnt know where to post


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2019)

curious2garden said:


>


Being an ambush predator is best left to folks who are not prone to - SQUIRREL!!1!


----------



## Stoned Gentleman07 (Jul 27, 2019)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4370662
> 
> \Welcome to TnT
> 
> ...


 Thanks brotha


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Being an ambush predator is best left to folks who are not prone to - SQUIRREL!!1!
> 
> View attachment 4370689


autohypnosis


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> Moved the girls into the grow room to flower so I can change gears and grow something new. Tied a couple guide strings to the walls and around the hood adjustment hangers to get better separation of the hoods. View attachment 4370661 Grilling chicken for dinner and having a bunch of my tomatoes for a veggie. I'm going to use the Korean marinade on the chicken. Buds and suds time.


Dude. I was just thinking.

Do you have any idea how many pounds each one of those pots has produced? Lmao! 


The answer is allot. Like, ALLOT allot !


----------



## lokie (Jul 27, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Dude. I was just thinking.
> 
> Do you have any idea how many pounds each one of those pots has produced? Lmao!
> 
> ...


aboutapound?


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Dude. I was just thinking.
> 
> Do you have any idea how many pounds each one of those pots has produced? Lmao!
> 
> ...


Guess my plants need to get their shit together and carry on the tradition.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> Guess my plants need to get their shit together and carry on the tradition.





Aeroknow said:


> Dude. I was just thinking.
> 
> Do you have any idea how many pounds each one of those pots has produced? Lmao!
> 
> The answer is allot. Like, ALLOT allot !


I don’t usually like quoting myself but right after i posted that i thought of this


----------



## 420God (Jul 27, 2019)

Big thank you to @curious2garden for the new bell I received today. I love you too!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 27, 2019)

420God said:


> Big thank you to @curious2garden for the new bell I received today. I love you too!
> View attachment 4370719


You're welcome, ride safely and have many great adventures.
Much love


----------



## ANC (Jul 28, 2019)

420God said:


> View attachment 4370561 View attachment 4370562


I've stolen one of the pics for my videos...


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 28, 2019)

Yesterday I got a 20" box fan with metal blades at a yard sale for $5. I forgot how much air a real fan can put out, lol.


----------



## ANC (Jul 28, 2019)

Done cutting up the T-bars. got 4 out of a 2.5meter piece as well as a piece for the single strip fixtures. so I wasted less than 3 inches.
Cost is just over $2 per T-bar , not bad.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2019)

I completed a quilt top. Now to sandwich it and quilt it.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I completed a quilt top. Now to sandwich it and quilt it.View attachment 4371025


Wow....my wife made one identical to that back while i was build the log cabin oh so many years ago...wow I mean wow what a flashback....seriously beautiful piece of work you've done there


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Wow....my wife made one identical to that back while i was build the log cabin oh so many years ago...wow I mean wow what a flashback....seriously beautiful piece of work you've done there


Thank you JJ that is very kind. You know I was thinking about you and that lovely log cabin and wondered if you had any pictures of it inside. I would love to see a couple after it was finished I would hope she also did a Log Cabin quilt for it! I'd especially love to see your kitchen from the log cabin.


----------



## lokie (Jul 28, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Wow....my wife made one identical to that back while i was build the log cabin oh so many years ago...wow I mean wow what a flashback....seriously beautiful piece of work you've done there


My grandmother used to work at a sewing factory. Management would allow her to keep scraps from the cutting room floor.

She collected many patterns and colors of squares of various sizes. 
Each quilt she made was an Artwork. 

She called them finger quilts, as some of the pieces she used were no bigger than your pinkie finger.







Not her work but similar. None of the squares were of the same size.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you JJ that is very kind. You know I was thinking about you and that lovely log cabin and wondered if you had any pictures of it inside. I would love to see a couple after it was finished I would hope she also did a Log Cabin quilt for it! I'd especially love to see your kitchen from the log cabin.


It really looked good when it we got the inside finished but my wife got accepted to nursing school and I was in such a rush I wasn't taking any pictures at the end. Besides I always thought we were moving right back to the cabin after she graduated but that never happened. had a 1/2 loft it was really 'rustic' all wood inside with basic kitchen. One of the neighbors up there had remodeled their kitchen and gave us all their old cabinets. I just took the doors off and used them. Made counter tops out of 2x6 t&g just like the floors. Left it all logs and raw wood inside. I'm really sorry I didn't take more pictures at the end...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2019)

doublejj said:


> It really looked good when it we got the inside finished but my wife go accepted to nursing school and I was in such a rush I wasn't taking any pictures at the end. Besides I always thought we were moving right back to the cabin after she graduated but that never happened. had a 1/2 loft it was really 'rustic' all wood inside with basic kitchen. One of the neighbors up there had remodeled their kitchen and gave us all their old cabinets. I just took the doors off and used them. Made counter tops out of 2x6 t&g just like the floors. Left it all logs and raw wood inside. I'm really sorry I didn't take more pictures at the end...
> View attachment 4371047
> View attachment 4371049
> 
> View attachment 4371048


Ahh I'm sorry to hear that. I haven't taken pictures of some of my projects and have regretted that. Is that your foster son or your son?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2019)

lokie said:


> My grandmother used to work at a sewing factory. Management would allow her to keep scraps from the cutting room floor.
> 
> She collected many patterns and colors of squares of various sizes.
> Each quilt she made was an Artwork.
> ...


Wow! That's a masterpiece. Y seams and everything. I'm not that good LOL Maybe when I'm old and grey!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Ahh I'm sorry to hear that. I haven't taken pictures of some of my projects and have regretted that. Is that your foster son or your son?


that's my foster son....


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2019)

doublejj said:


> that's my foster son....


I thought you had said that. Where's your son?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I thought you had said that. Where's your son?


Boys to men.....my son and foster son


----------



## doublejj (Jul 28, 2019)

all built by hand using rigging and block&tackle. I'm telling you I could rig a 3 mast'er after building the cabin...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Boys to men.....my son and foster son
> View attachment 4371053


Nice picture, your foster son looks about 13/14, how old was your kiddo?


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2019)

Have to return two new CMH bulbs, got a great deal on them, NOT! Oh well, ya gets what ya pay for. Jumped through Amazon hoops for a bit. Glad I still had the old ones.
BLT's tonight, need to use some of the plethora of tomatoes invading the house. If anyone wants some drop by. Mine are almost acid free.
Probably heading to the M in Law's tomorrow, first time driving through what used to be Paradise. Not looking forward to seeing what happened.
Wife is doing well enough that we may be in our own bed tonight instead of on the couches. Might help my back a bit.
Buds and suds time, cheers.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Nice picture, your foster son looks about 13/14, how old was your kiddo?


foster son was 13 and my son was 10 or 11....


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2019)

doublejj said:


> foster son was 13 and my son was 10 or 11....


Close enough to be friends, nice.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 28, 2019)

I made muscadine jelly..... it's a lot more fun to eat than to make.

8 1/2 pints..... I had enough stuff to make double that, but I ran out of time and patience.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Close enough to be friends, nice.


they each had a .22 and a motorcycle.....I'm sure today that would be child endangerment...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 28, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I made muscadine jelly..... it's a lot more fun to eat than to make.
> 
> 8 1/2 pints..... I had enough stuff to make double that, but I ran out of time and patience.


I thought that said mescaline for a second.

Must have been a flash back.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2019)

I had a fun weekend. I found out that my sister is finally pregnant so we spent Saturday in Ottawa with her and her husband celebrating. On Sunday a friend gave us tickets to the Queen concert. Honestly, I'm not a really big fan, but we didn't have anything better to do so we went. Since we didn't pay for the tickets I figured we'd leave if it sucked. I had such a great time and was surprised how many songs I knew word for word without knowing that Queen sang them lol.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 29, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I thought that said mescaline for a second.
> 
> Must have been a flash back.


So did I! Flashing 1970!


----------



## 420God (Jul 29, 2019)

Got the bell from @Laughing Grass today and put that on the other side of my bike. Thank you again!
I'm gonna sound like Santa claus rolling down the highway.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 29, 2019)

hillbill said:


> So did I! Flashing 1970!


1970 = kindergarten for me.


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> 1970 = kindergarten for me.


7th grade for me, and when I started learning to play the guitar, our teacher taught the class.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 29, 2019)

Here’s the cake I made for my daughter had to cover her name up


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 29, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Here’s the cake I made for my daughter had to cover her name up View attachment 4371436
> 
> View attachment 4371439


When I saw the first pic I thought it was of the finished product & I thought "I've got a 5yo grandson that can do better than that".

Then I scrolled down & I apologise, that looks really cool!
+


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## neosapien (Jul 29, 2019)

My bachelorhood is over. I pick the fam up at midnight. It's been alright by myself. I get to lay on the couch and do nothing. But then have to do all the dishes, laundry etc. The wife does alot. I'll never tell her that though. Be glad to hug the kiddo too. And stick my penis in my wifes vagina again.


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2019)

neosapien said:


> My bachelorhood is over. I pick the fam up at midnight. It's been alright by myself. I get to lay on the couch and do nothing. But then have to do all the dishes, laundry etc. The wife does alot. I'll never tell her that though. Be glad to hug the kiddo too. And stick my penis in my wifes vagina again.


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2019)

Watered the girls this morning. Transplanted some 'tunias and marigolds into the wisteria planter. Dissected a ham, I'll probably smoke most of it and some brats later this week since it will be "cool". Dinner is T-bones with tomato salad and some type of potatoes, not sure yet what kind. Buds and suds time.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 29, 2019)

raratt said:


> Watered the girls this morning. Transplanted some 'tunias and marigolds into the wisteria planter. Dissected a ham, I'll probably smoke most of it and some brats later this week since it will be "cool". Dinner is T-bones with tomato salad and some type of potatoes, not sure yet what kind. Buds and suds time.


thats gross ! 
I was cutting single track today, n when it hit 75 , I called it a day.


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> thats gross !
> I was cutting single track today, n when it hit 75 , I called it a day.


It was 105 yesterday, normal summer around here. I did mobile home roofs when it was over 100, that sucked.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 29, 2019)

raratt said:


> It was 105 yesterday, normal summer around here. I did mobile home roofs when it was over 100, that sucked.


I don’t think I’d do well there .


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I don’t think I’d do well there .


I mostly hide in the AC when it's over 100 and do outside work in the mornings. It cools down nicely at night usually, mid 60's. Edit: humidity is low also.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2019)

raratt said:


> I mostly hide in the AC when it's over 100 and do outside work in the mornings. It cools down nicely at night usually, mid 60's. Edit: humidity is low also.


Its been 114 here the last few day.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2019)

raratt said:


> Watered the girls this morning. Transplanted some 'tunias and marigolds into the wisteria planter. Dissected a ham, I'll probably smoke most of it and some brats later this week since it will be "cool". Dinner is T-bones with tomato salad and some type of potatoes, not sure yet what kind. Buds and suds time.


Here for the same interval, lowest high 96, highest high 101, the heat stays on, mooo


----------



## dstroy (Jul 29, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Here’s the cake I made for my daughter had to cover her name up View attachment 4371436
> 
> View attachment 4371439
> 
> ...


Awesome


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 29, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Its been 114 here the last few day.


Ouch that’s hot!!!
You could cook with one of those sun ovens.
https://www.sunoven.com/


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 30, 2019)

420God said:


> Got the bell from @Laughing Grass today and put that on the other side of my bike. Thank you again!
> I'm gonna sound like Santa claus rolling down the highway.
> 
> View attachment 4371409


 Looks awesome! Can you hear them over the sound of your motor?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 30, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Here’s the cake I made for my daughter had to cover her name up View attachment 4371436
> 
> View attachment 4371439
> 
> ...


I want that for my 30th birthday... with skittles.


----------



## 420God (Jul 30, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Looks awesome! Can you hear them over the sound of your motor?


I cant hear them at all, I was kind of surprised. They don't move much while riding.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 30, 2019)

420God said:


> I cant hear them at all, I was kind of surprised. They don't move much while riding.


That's too bad. I have an ugly brass bell under the seat on my mountain bike to warn squirrels and wildlife that I'm coming. I found a cool enamel painted sugar skull bell that I like, but there's no point if you can't hear it from a distance.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 30, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's too bad. I have an ugly brass bell under the seat on my mountain bike to warn squirrels and wildlife that I'm coming. I found a cool enamel painted sugar skull bell that I like, but there's no point if you can't hear it from a distance.


Lol.... to worn animals your coming . 
The unit got me to this point is over 100db 

Got to 20ish feet before mom n twin , said better get outta here. One twin stumbled n stayed put .... 

You only live once 
Momma watched me too 

Braaa Braaa


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 30, 2019)

raratt said:


> Watered the girls this morning. Transplanted some 'tunias and marigolds into the wisteria planter. Dissected a ham, I'll probably smoke most of it and some brats later this week since it will be "cool". Dinner is T-bones with tomato salad and some type of potatoes, not sure yet what kind. Buds and suds time.


I’m jealous of your lows. Once summer hits, our lows are usually mid 70’s and steamy. Can’t crack a window till November. We had a “cold” front this past week. Haven’t hit 90 in 5 days but the humidity is high af. That’s supposed to change today. The temp not humidity.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 30, 2019)

raratt said:


> It was 105 yesterday, normal summer around here. I did mobile home roofs when it was over 100, that sucked.


As a kid I worked hot tar mopping roofs in that kind of weather.
It really sucked !!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 30, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> I’m jealous of your lows. Once summer hits, our lows are usually mid 70’s and steamy. Can’t crack a window till November. We had a “cold” front this past week. Haven’t hit 90 in 5 days but the humidity is high af. That’s supposed to change today. The temp not humidity.


We might get close to 90 next week. 
 
The horror!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 30, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Lol.... to worn animals your coming .
> The unit got me to this point is over 100db
> 
> Got to 20ish feet before mom n twin , said better get outta here. One twin stumbled n stayed put ....
> ...


We ride in Durham regional forest. You see deer darting across the trails almost every visit. There's also been reports of black bears and cougars. Personally I'd rather not encounter any of them up close and personal like your photo.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 30, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> We ride in Durham regional forest. You see deer darting across the trails almost every visit. There's also been reports of black bears and cougars. Personally I'd rather not encounter any of them up close and personal like your photo.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Ouch that’s hot!!!
> You could cook with one of those sun ovens.
> https://www.sunoven.com/


We are a little behind the curve this year. Usually we do a spate of 118-120 with nights in the 90s. What kind of heat do you guys get in summer?


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 30, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> We might get close to 90 next week.
> View attachment 4371952
> The horror!


That’s beautiful..


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 30, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> As a kid I worked hot tar mopping roofs in that kind of weather.
> It really sucked !!


I did roofing for 10 yrs or so. It really sucks in any weather..


----------



## raratt (Jul 30, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> We might get close to 90 next week.
> View attachment 4371952
> The horror!


People in Wash. don't tan, they rust. I have a friend that lives in Graham. She has a hoop greenhouse I keep telling her she needs to grow in, when it isn't snowing.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 30, 2019)

I wanna play the game too...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> I wanna play the game too...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4371962


LOL you need to up those number if you want to win!


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 30, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL you need to up those number if you want to win!


I don’t trust my weather app...it says “mostly cloudy” right now... but this is the view out the window rn


----------



## raratt (Jul 30, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> I’m jealous of your lows. Once summer hits, our lows are usually mid 70’s and steamy. Can’t crack a window till November. We had a “cold” front this past week. Haven’t hit 90 in 5 days but the humidity is high af. That’s supposed to change today. The temp not humidity.


I put a return air fan in my grow room that is on a timer to pump in the cool night air to help the AC. Our normal humidity stays about 33% but in the teens or lower when the north wind blows, which is why everything burns when that happens. The south wind coming through the delta saves us from baking in summer. We open the windows in the evening and turn on the whole house fan.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> I don’t trust my weather app...it says “mostly cloudy” right now... but this is the view out the window rn
> 
> View attachment 4371964


Mine lies too. It says things like 104 and when it is 114.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 30, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Mine lies too. It says things like 104 and when it is 114.


Weather Underground? I think I've figured them out; in any area they have one or 2 "official" weather stations (manned or maintained by them). You can also adjust the website to an "unofficial" reporting station nearest you to get more true/realistic data. The problem is that the official website doesn't incorporate the unofficial data. It's a mess really, the only reason I use them is the fact that they have all the volunteer stations available


----------



## hillbill (Jul 30, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4371956


You got me! Damn!


----------



## raratt (Jul 30, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Weather Underground? I think I've figured them out; in any area they have one or 2 "official" weather stations (manned or maintained by them). You can also adjust the website to an "unofficial" reporting station nearest you to get more true/realistic data. The problem is that the official website doesn't incorporate the unofficial data. It's a mess really, the only reason I use them is the fact that they have all the volunteer stations available


My neighbor has a weather station on there that I look at. I also look at other nearby stations to verify the readings, I can tell some of the stations are way off.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 30, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Weather Underground? I think I've figured them out; in any area they have one or 2 "official" weather stations (manned or maintained by them). You can also adjust the website to an "unofficial" reporting station nearest you to get more true/realistic data. The problem is that the official website doesn't incorporate the unofficial data. It's a mess really, the only reason I use them is the fact that they have all the volunteer stations available


I have a station just across the road.
The radar is pretty accurate too.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 30, 2019)

Maybe 20 stations here with Weather Underground and I pick one nearby at similar elevation and good track record.
Weather Channel owns Weather Underground now.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 30, 2019)

you guys do realize you can buy your own personal weather station, right?

friend of mine has one works great....he even connected it to his phone...

on this note...howdy everyone......

just went to my first interview at of all places Orilley's .......eek.....i dunno who was impressed more when i point out the Chilton's manual for the air cooled bug was wrong...to them to pick up haynes they would be better off.......of course i went through the interview without a hitch...we talked, then the manager had me do some kinda of number test to see if they were the same or not.....blew through that like it was nothing....also found out that most of the people really don't know how to look up parts...while he left me alone for a moment i just sat there smh.....

on another side note.....space tomatoes tests are surprising me....the plant seems to like this kinda of weather..just have to adjust watering times


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 30, 2019)

This made me laugh today


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 30, 2019)

I have found the perfect filter material, comes in lots of different sizes & I have an endless supply


----------



## doublejj (Jul 30, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I have found the perfect filter material, comes in lots of different sizes & I have an endless supply View attachment 4372019View attachment 4372021


"I've lost all my weed in a series of small fires".....


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 30, 2019)

doublejj said:


> "I've lost all my weed in a series of small fires".....


That’s what happened to my old stuff, but seems like ev 2 weeks there more


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 30, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4371956


lol our warning signs are about giant hogweed and poison ivy, nothing about the wildlife. Judging by your fox top you're a mountain biker. We've borrowed some of your north shore features, they're not as skinny, but they're fun and challenging to ride and there's lots of big jumps and other crazy stuff I won't ride on.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 30, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> That’s what happened to my old stuff, but seems like ev 2 weeks there more


what the fires or the weed???


----------



## hillbill (Jul 30, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> you guys do realize you can buy your own personal weather station, right?
> 
> friend of mine has one works great....he even connected it to his phone...
> 
> ...


Ants destroyed my weather station, moved in and made a nest and in an outside thermometer. Never really wanted an ant farm. 
Really though, having current data from so many sources makes a station here somewhat unnecessary.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 30, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol our warning signs are about giant hogweed and poison ivy, nothing about the wildlife. Judging by your fox top you're a mountain biker. We've borrowed some of your north shore features, they're not as skinny, but they're fun and challenging to ride and there's lots of big jumps and other crazy stuff I won't ride on.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4372035


Supposed to have the hog weed here now, but it looks so much like queen ann’s lace, I just stay away from it all, sounds like nasty stuff.

Nope can’t mtn bike anymore, knees too shot , too lazy , lungs can’t take it & not fast or loud enough. But there was a time... 

Dirt bike . Drug of choice is a 300cc 2t 
80mph top speed .  
Might put a 500 kit on in next year , but will gear it to about the same top speed .


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 30, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> We are a little behind the curve this year. Usually we do a spate of 118-120 with nights in the 90s. What kind of heat do you guys get in summer?


80-110
Biggest heat wave I can remember was back in the 2009 we had 7 days around 115 bad time the fires were so bad Saturday of that week is referred to as Black Saturday. To be fair the last few years haven’t been to hot.
Melbourne gets dry heat and 0 humidity


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 30, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> what the fires or the weed???


Weed , the fire has been burning sense the world started turnin’ 

I start my day with smoke, I end it with smoke . Sometimes if I wake up for a piss, I’ll go smoke


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 30, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Ants destroyed my weather station, moved in and made a nest and in an outside thermometer. Never really wanted an ant farm.
> Really though, having current data from so many sources makes a station here somewhat unnecessary.


my buddies has his mounted to a pole outside next to his garden.....he's had his for a while now.....it's a nice setup... course he still pays attention to the weather man and other sites.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 30, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Weed , the fire has been burning sense the world started turnin’
> 
> I start my day with smoke, I end it with smoke . Sometimes if I wake up for a piss, I’ll go smoke


eh i'm more of a midnight toker


----------



## doublejj (Jul 30, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol our warning signs are about giant hogweed and poison ivy, nothing about the wildlife. Judging by your fox top you're a mountain biker. We've borrowed some of your north shore features, they're not as skinny, but they're fun and challenging to ride and there's lots of big jumps and other crazy stuff I won't ride on.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4372035


Put a 1000w motor on that and you just might have something there...although I prefer a 3rd wheel and a basket...


----------



## lokie (Jul 30, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> eh i'm more of a midnight toker


I get my lovin' on the run
Whooo
Whooooo


----------



## hillbill (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 30, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Weed , the fire has been burning sense the world started turnin’
> 
> I start my day with smoke, I end it with smoke . Sometimes if I wake up for a piss, I’ll go smoke


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 30, 2019)

lokie said:


> I get my lovin' on the run
> Whooo
> Whooooo


pretty close.....haha....nice find...hadn't heard that song in a long time.....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 30, 2019)

Ok I'm about to share with you guys something I had thought was long gone. We are purging out things crap from closets and drawers and cabinets around the house. Just getting rid of a bunch of outdated stuff and things we no longer need. And I can across this...
for many years and up until about 20 years ago Mexico was our favorite vacation spot. We started flying down to resorts and having a ball and then I bought a 4x4 truck and camper and we started camping in Mexico. On one of our semi-annual trips below the border I forgot the camera. My wife always takes a sketch pad and water colors to doodle away the time on the beach. So without a camera her water color paintings did an outstanding job of capturing our vacation in Baja Mexico. I really took me back when I found this today. I hope you enjoy the trip....










page 2 continued.....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 30, 2019)

continued....


----------



## lokie (Jul 30, 2019)

Thanks for sharing.

Why was the truck parked just so?


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jul 30, 2019)

Same ol shit. Eat, sleep, shit, work, repeat. I'm beginning to remember why I hated this and it hasn't even been a month. There's gotta be a better way.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 30, 2019)

lokie said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Why was the truck parked just so?


High Winds (local tequila)
Thanks for sharing. Linda has skills! nice work.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 30, 2019)

lokie said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Why was the truck parked just so?


My wife was too scared to ride in the truck so she got out with the dogs and walked up that hill. That was the day I almost lost the camper out of the back of the truck. We hadn't see any people in 3 days....I could get us into some hella spots beach exploring Baja..She invented some spanglish cuss words that day 1/2 English and Spanish...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2019)

Rainbow blanket set for the new baby. Turns out I don't appreciate crocheting as much as I used to.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Weed , the fire has been burning sense the world started turnin’
> 
> I start my day with smoke, I end it with smoke . Sometimes if I wake up for a piss, I’ll go smoke


----------



## raratt (Jul 30, 2019)

Went to the commissary and put food away. Stopped at the $2 car wash and half ass washed the Challenger. Should have put another dollar in, $5 wasn't quite enough. Looks better than it did anyway. Beer shelf is happy, B&S time.


----------



## raratt (Jul 30, 2019)

curious2garden said:


>


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 30, 2019)

xtsho said:


> I could eat Korean food everyday.


Really?
https://www.thespruceeats.com/do-koreans-eat-dog-2118635


----------



## doublejj (Jul 30, 2019)

I also found this......California Gangs Identification Training handout circa 1986-87


----------



## doublejj (Jul 30, 2019)

find your neighborhood on the list.....


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 30, 2019)

LOL White Powder Gang.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 30, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> LOL White Powder Gang.


And under Philosophical: Muslin and they ain't speaking fabric


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 30, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> Really?
> https://www.thespruceeats.com/do-koreans-eat-dog-2118635


Korean food is really good, but just like every other Asian country, they have some crazy beliefs . 
The dog is eaten, as a “sex” aid, big man, hard dick, last long time.... and is mostly used by the older generation ... But 
It is really sickening to know the painful & cruel death they receive, so they are full of adrenaline so the voodoo will work . 

This is why it should be banded !


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 30, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Korean food is really good, but just like every other Asian country, they have some crazy beliefs .
> The dog is eaten, as a “sex” aid, big man, hard dick, last long time.... and is mostly used by the older generation ... But
> It is really sickening to know the painful & cruel death they receive, so they are full of adrenaline so the voodoo will work .
> 
> This is why it should be banded !


Malaysians love dog meat massive underground Dog abattoir’s in Thailand. They supply meat to the Malaysians. There was a documentary on Netflix hard to watch. They call it black meat because of the colour it goes when you cook it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 30, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Malaysians love dog meat massive underground Dog abattoir’s in Thailand. They supply meat to the Malaysians. There was a documentary on Netflix hard to watch. They call it black meat because of the colour it goes when you cook it.


Weird, I can shoot a deer/moose/caribou (to eat) & not think anything about it, but killing a dog for food is beyond my comfort zone.
I think I'd rather starve first.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 30, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Weird, I can shoot a deer/moose/caribou (to eat) & not think anything about it, but killing a dog for food is beyond my comfort zone.
> I think I'd rather starve first.


One of the darkest chapters of the Vietnam war was the war dogs. Of the 4000 dogs to serve in Vietnam only about 200 made it back. Some were killed in action but many were euthanized at the end as the US was pulling out in 1974. The MP's were told to shoot their dogs because the NVA would torture and eat them....I knew Vietnam MP with severe PTSD from this....I get a lump in my throat just thinking about the dogs left behind in Vietnam.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 30, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Weird, I can shoot a deer/moose/caribou (to eat) & not think anything about it, but killing a dog for food is beyond my comfort zone.
> I think I'd rather starve first.



I’ve gotten dehydrated n almost sun stroke , cause I gave my dog all the water out on a hike , cause I fell n got a huge rip in the water bladder , n hours from a water source or the truck. 

I even took on a pitty that thought it would be fun to chew on him when he was a little puppy, luckily for me I had a full grow English mastiff that wasn’t very far away. 
Should have seen the owners face when I tried to kick a 100 yard field goal with it head . 
(Nothing against pits , owner not the breed)


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 31, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> ..don't know how to look up parts.


One of my very first jobs was working at a parts counter in a import new car dealership back in the olden days (70's). These old geezers would come in and flop a part from some 20 year old Volvo/MB/Lancia on the counter and defy you to A) Know WTF it was; B) Find it among a mess of paper catalogs and scratchy microfiche. Definitely a trial by fire.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 31, 2019)

doublejj said:


> One of the darkest chapters of the Vietnam war was the war dogs. Of the 4000 dogs to serve in Vietnam only about 200 made it back. Some were killed in action but many were euthanized at the end as the US was pulling out in 1974. The MP's were told to shoot their dogs because the NVA would torture and eat them....I knew Vietnam MP with severe PTSD from this....I get a lump in my throat just thinking about the dogs left behind in Vietnam.


_*"I’ve heard it said that without our military dogs, there would be 10,000 additional names on the Vietnam Veterans Memorial wall. I, for one, think that’s an understatement."*_
*-*Richard Cunningham, New York Times, Oct. 3, 2017. Richard Cunningham served as a sentry dog handler in Vietnam and later worked with the New York Police Department and as a fraud investigator.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/03/opinion/the-dogs-of-the-vietnam-war.html


----------



## hillbill (Jul 31, 2019)

Should have been no US deaths in Vietnam.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 31, 2019)

The Vietnam war and dog meat. Throw in abortions and you have the holy Trinity of touchy subjects.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 31, 2019)

neosapien said:


> The Vietnam war and dog meat. Throw in abortions and you have the holy Trinity of touchy subjects.


How's momma & your kiddo?
Did you get your wish when they got home?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 31, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I have found the perfect filter material, comes in lots of different sizes & I have an endless supply View attachment 4372019View attachment 4372021


I just want to add to this post ....
Lots of ideas that work good on paper come up short in RL....

1/2 way down, started tasting different 
2/3 down , tasted like shit . 

Going to try it with a dry one next week.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 31, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> How's momma & your kiddo?
> Did you get your wish when they got home?
> 
> View attachment 4372495


Yeah they're good. By the time we got home Monday it was like 2am, technically Tuesday. Then by the time suitcases were put away etc it was 3. Had to get up at 6 for work so I just passed out. But hit a home run last night. Had a real good game. MVP.


----------



## 420God (Jul 31, 2019)

Well I kinda hooked up with a 24 year old blonde girl with a tight body and no kids. Face isn't anything special but shes helping me get over the ex, she actually took her place at the gas station after the robbery. We're taking a cruise today down to Doc's Harley for lunch when my hangover goes away.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2019)

420God said:


> Well I kinda hooked up with a 24 year old blonde girl with a tight body and no kids. Face isn't anything special but shes helping me get over the ex, she actually took her place at the gas station after the robbery. We're taking a cruise today down to Doc's Harley for lunch when my hangover goes away.


Just remember pot helps some avoid a hangover


----------



## 420God (Jul 31, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Just remember pot helps some avoid a hangover


Yeah but I'm still gonna try for the RR job and have to be clean otherwise I would. I'd much rather do that than drinking.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2019)

420God said:


> Yeah but I'm still gonna try for the RR job and have to be clean otherwise I would. I'd much rather do that than drinking.


Such a shame marijuana use is demonized but alcohol is OK  How far along in the process are you?


----------



## 420God (Jul 31, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Such a shame marijuana use is demonized but alcohol is OK  How far along in the process are you?


Haven't started yet because they can call you in right away to be tested and I've only been clean a week.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 31, 2019)

420God said:


> Haven't started yet because they can call you in right away to be tested and I've only been clean a week.


drink alot of water for the hangover.......and if your worries about being clean, they do sell those home self tests they're pretty reliable

morning everyone


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 31, 2019)

welp first big test for the space tomatoes....air temp 100F without humidity....it will feel like 106F today.....ugh...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 31, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Supposed to have the hog weed here now, but it looks so much like queen ann’s lace, I just stay away from it all, sounds like nasty stuff.
> 
> Nope can’t mtn bike anymore, knees too shot , too lazy , lungs can’t take it & not fast or loud enough. But there was a time...
> 
> ...


ah I forgot that fox also makes dirt bike clothes. 80mph is a little faster than I want to go on two wheels. 



doublejj said:


> Put a 1000w motor on that and you just might have something there...although I prefer a 3rd wheel and a basket...
> View attachment 4372083


Since I'm not driving anymore I've been considering an ebike for puttering around the neighborhood. That big basket on yours would be perfect for bringing my dog along. I've been looking at the daymak escooter that I can bring inside. Anything left outside will be stolen.. not sure if it's a good one or not, but it's red!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> ah I forgot that fox also makes dirt bike clothes. 80mph is a little faster than I want to go on two wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> Since I'm not driving anymore I've been considering an ebike for puttering around the neighborhood. That big basket on yours would be perfect for bringing my dog along. I've been looking at the daymak escooter that I can bring inside. Anything left outside will be stolen.. not sure if it's a good one or not, but it's red!


Good luck, IDK how much those scooters cost but the trike is $299 at Walmart. For $150 more you can add 1000w elect motor and she will do 20mph...and they come in red too


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2019)

I got a 5 mile trike ride in this morning before breakfast....I have to get out early before the temps get to high. trying to go 3-4 times a week.....I love my trike


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 31, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Good luck, IDK how much those scooters cost but the trike is $299 at Walmart. For $150 more you can add 1000w elect motor and she will do 20mph...and they come in red too


The daymak bike is on sale for $1,000 CAD right now. I looked into buying a bike and retrofitting it with an electric motor and you're not really ahead in cost. For some reason these things are a lot more expensive here. That $299 bike is $498 at walmart.ca https://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/roadmaster-hampton-tricycle-26-wheels-unisex-blue/6000199614699 and a 1000w hub and battery conversion kit will cost upwards of $700.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 31, 2019)

you know if you already have a bike, you can put a motor on it....they make a conversion kit i think with a little 5hp gas motor with a 1gal tank.......to start just start peddling and the motor kicks in......done, then you off to the races


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> you know if you already have a bike, you can put a motor on it....they make a conversion kit i think with a little 5hp gas motor with a 1gal tank.......to start just start peddling and the motor kicks in......done, then you off to the races


You can buy a 1000w e-bike conversion kit on amazon for $155 with free delivery. This is the kit I used....https://www.amazon.com/JAXPETY-1000W-Electric-Bicycle-Conversion/dp/B075L77QLQ/ref=sr_1_7?crid=2EN8CNJIFNFKK&keywords=26+electric+bike+conversion+kit&qid=1564596834&s=gateway&sprefix=26"+e,aps,186&sr=8-7


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 31, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> you know if you already have a bike, you can put a motor on it....they make a conversion kit i think with a little 5hp gas motor with a 1gal tank.......to start just start peddling and the motor kicks in......done, then you off to the races


I would have to get an M2-L license to ride that here. As soon as you put a gasoline motor on it's classified as a limited speed motorcycle.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2019)

doublejj said:


> You can buy a 1000w e-bike conversion kit on amazon for $155 with free delivery. This is the kit I used....https://www.amazon.com/JAXPETY-1000W-Electric-Bicycle-Conversion/dp/B075L77QLQ/ref=sr_1_7?crid=2EN8CNJIFNFKK&keywords=26+electric+bike+conversion+kit&qid=1564596834&s=gateway&sprefix=26"+e,aps,186&sr=8-7


You just need a 4 pack of 12v batteries to make her go....$66
https://www.amazon.com/ExpertPower-Rechargeable-Battery-Replaces-Back-UPS/dp/B016WX7CVI/ref=sr_1_35?crid=3BTPDD9DA1INY&keywords=12+volt+battery+lead+acid&qid=1564597189&s=gateway&sprefix=12+volt+battery+lead,aps,177&sr=8-35


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 31, 2019)

well if you want to get away from the license, do like JJ put up, put an electric motor kit......

easy to do....

Bike...newspaper, pawn shop, yard sale......

then buy the kick......my guess you'll prolly have less than $300US into it......this way you can get away from the gas....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 31, 2019)

doublejj said:


> You just need a 4 pack of 12v batteries to make her go....
> https://www.amazon.com/ExpertPower-Rechargeable-Battery-Replaces-Back-UPS/dp/B016WX7CVI/ref=sr_1_35?crid=3BTPDD9DA1INY&keywords=12+volt+battery+lead+acid&qid=1564597189&s=gateway&sprefix=12+volt+battery+lead,aps,177&sr=8-35


are those rechargeable???


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 31, 2019)

doublejj said:


> You can buy a 1000w e-bike conversion kit on amazon for $155 with free delivery. This is the kit I used....https://www.amazon.com/JAXPETY-1000W-Electric-Bicycle-Conversion/dp/B075L77QLQ/ref=sr_1_7?crid=2EN8CNJIFNFKK&keywords=26+electric+bike+conversion+kit&qid=1564596834&s=gateway&sprefix=26"+e,aps,186&sr=8-7


Most amazon.com bike parts vendors won't ship to Canada. The duty is 13% plus HST. On the amazon.ca an equvelent upgrade kit is $529 CAD. https://www.amazon.ca/1000W-ebike-Electric-Bicycle-Conversion/dp/B07MMQTXQH/ref=sr_1_4?keywords=48V+1000W+ebike&qid=1564597718&s=gateway&sr=8-4&th=1&psc=1


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 31, 2019)

that sux


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> are those rechargeable???


Yes i bought a 48v charger...
https://www.amazon.com/Battery-Charger-Gauge，MCU-Recovery-Function/dp/B07LGJQ4NM/ref=sr_1_4?crid=1Y8GQBKEMH23&keywords=48v+lead+acid+charger&qid=1564597949&s=gateway&sprefix=48v+lead,aps,178&sr=8-4


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> that sux


what he said....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 31, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Yes i bought a 48v charger...
> https://www.amazon.com/Battery-Charger-Gauge，MCU-Recovery-Function/dp/B07LGJQ4NM/ref=sr_1_4?crid=1Y8GQBKEMH23&keywords=48v+lead+acid+charger&qid=1564597949&s=gateway&sprefix=48v+lead,aps,178&sr=8-4


killer, you know they so make a solar panel you can use for recharging batteries these days...

hey since you were in Nam, ever rode in one of these:


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 31, 2019)

doublejj said:


> what he said....


Try living here - lots of business's won't ship here or if they do it's UPS or Fedex which is like getting robbed.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> killer, you know they so make a solar panel you can use for recharging batteries these days...
> 
> hey since you were in Nam, ever rode in one of these:
> View attachment 4372581


no i never did....I rode mostly in either one of these...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 31, 2019)

doublejj said:


> no i never did....I rode mostly in either one of these...


ah chopper.....my dad was in those too....he was a side gunner....think he mentioned he would fly out of laos (shhhh) lol....for downed pilots when they were shot down....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> ah chopper.....my dad was in those too....he was a side gunner....think he mentioned he would fly out of laos (shhhh) lol....for downed pilots when they were shot down....


when we marched into Cambodia we went in without air cover because Nixon didn't have permission to fly over Cambodian air space.....and the NVA knew it. Some of the worst fighting i saw in Vietnam war wasn;t in Vietnam, Cambodia was a jungle brawl...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 31, 2019)

doublejj said:


> when we walking into Cambodia we went in without air cover because Nixon didn't have permission to fly over Cambodian air space.....and the NVA knew it. Some of the worst fighting i saw in Vietnam war wasn;t in Vietnam, Cambodia was a jungle brawl...


he said he had the same problem in Laos and along the laosian cambodia border, i remember him saying that , other than pickup pilots, they would also move weapons into laos too...for them...he also said the NVA, and the Cambodia wouldn't even thing of crossing the border cause the order from the government at the time was shot to kill if any crossed the borders. Alot of weird shit happened over there gotta say....


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> ah I forgot that fox also makes dirt bike clothes. 80mph is a little faster than I want to go on two wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> Since I'm not driving anymore I've been considering an ebike for puttering around the neighborhood. That big basket on yours would be perfect for bringing my dog along. I've been looking at the daymak escooter that I can bring inside. Anything left outside will be stolen.. not sure if it's a good one or not, but it's red!



Sunni had her scooter stolen:
http://www.rollitup.org/t/random-jibber-jabber-thread.541781/page-2061#post-11008536

Can you lock it up securely while you're in a store?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Sunni had her scooter stolen:
> http://www.rollitup.org/t/random-jibber-jabber-thread.541781/page-2061#post-11008536
> 
> Can you lock it up securely while you're in a store?


I'm thinking about adding one of these to my trike.....$29
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32712024941.html


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 31, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Most amazon.com bike parts vendors won't ship to Canada. The duty is 13% plus HST. On the amazon.ca an equvelent upgrade kit is $529 CAD. https://www.amazon.ca/1000W-ebike-Electric-Bicycle-Conversion/dp/B07MMQTXQH/ref=sr_1_4?keywords=48V+1000W+ebike&qid=1564597718&s=gateway&sr=8-4&th=1&psc=1
> 
> View attachment 4372574


We have the same trouble in Aus find a good deal and the won’t ship it here.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 31, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Sunni had her scooter stolen:
> http://www.rollitup.org/t/random-jibber-jabber-thread.541781/page-2061#post-11008536
> 
> Can you lock it up securely while you're in a store?


That sucks  They've been installing lock rings all over downtown the past few years to cut down on bike theft. This supposedly prevents a thief from putting something in the lock and prying it open. I haven't had a bike stolen on the streets yet. I've had a bike, barbecue and recently patio furniture stolen off our deck. It's gated so you need a combination code or garage door opener to get in. Not sure how they managed to get the barbecue out.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 31, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> We have the same trouble in Aus find a good deal and the won’t ship it here.


I'm not very far from the US border. If you stay for at least 48 hours you can bring back up to $800 worth of goods duty and tax free not including alcohol. I do almost all my clothes shopping in the US.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not very far from the US border. If you stay for at least 48 hours you can bring back up to $800 worth of goods duty and tax free not including alcohol. I do almost all my clothes shopping in the US.


Buy the trike at a walmart in the us and go pick it up. Have the e-bike conversion kit sent to "general Delivery" to yourself at the closest US post office I think they will hold it for 30 days, and pick it up with your bike, combined they won't total $500....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2019)

The police put out 'bait bikes' a while ago here in Sacramento and after that bike thefts went way down. The police even supply "Bait Bike" stickers for your bike...lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 31, 2019)

doublejj said:


> The police put out 'bait bikes' a while ago here in Sacramento and after that bike thefts went way down. The police even supply "Bait Bike" stickers for your bike...lol


----------



## 420God (Jul 31, 2019)

Doc's Harley was pretty awesome.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2019)

You can get one of these from SacPD.....


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 31, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> ah I forgot that fox also makes dirt bike clothes. 80mph is a little faster than I want to go on two wheels.



I’ve broke 200mph on 2 wheels
& miss it every day. 

Nothing like have 200+ hp on a unit less then 400lbs .


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 31, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Try living here - lots of business's won't ship here or if they do it's UPS or Fedex which is like getting robbed.


Anything I order , I always write 
“ Anything sent UPS will be returned to sender” 

Was trying ordering parts from Rekluse, and they will only ship UPS , ok... I don’t want it.
Please put me in contact with a vendor that will ship how I want . 

Probably added a couple weeks , as they had to order it directly from who I was talking to, but no UPS , the only power I have against them is my wallet , n I refuse to give them any . I’ll pay more , wait longer, just not to give them a penny.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 31, 2019)

420God said:


> Doc's Harley was pretty awesome.
> 
> View attachment 4372639 View attachment 4372641


 
Saw this & thought of you my friend.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 31, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Anything I order , I always write
> “ Anything sent UPS will be returned to sender”
> 
> Was trying ordering parts from Rekluse, and they will only ship UPS , ok... I don’t want it.
> ...


Sometimes I don't have a choice - customer needs something tomorrow from the east coast and there are damn few options.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 31, 2019)

Yesterday
 
Today


----------



## lokie (Jul 31, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4372680
> Yesterday
> View attachment 4372681
> Today


We had a Dry Thunderhead blow through today.

Dark clouds, thunder, lightning. No rain.


----------



## raratt (Jul 31, 2019)

Road tripped to drop off the POS bulbs for return at UPS. Had to move the plastic pots off the patio, Roxy has decided it is fun to destroy them. Beer shelf is full, and dinner is steak sandwiches with the leftovers. Buds and suds time.


----------



## raratt (Jul 31, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’ve broke 200mph on 2 wheels
> & miss it every day.
> 
> Nothing like have 200+ hp on a unit less then 400lbs .


What bike was that?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 31, 2019)

raratt said:


> What bike was that?


Ducati 1199s


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 31, 2019)

I had a 73 Kaw Z1 in the late 70's, re-enlistment gave me a pocket full of cash & I had her built by MTC engineering to 1400 something cc's, big cams, welded crank, smooth bore carbs, kerker header etc... She'd do somewhere around 170+ (got painted with trooper radar @ almost 150 with lots left in the motor) but the frame & suspension was a death trap with power like that.

Very lucky I didn't die on that bike.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I had a 73 Kaw Z1 in the late 70's, re-enlistment gave me a pocket full of cash & I had her built by MTC engineering to 1400 something cc's, big cams, welded crank, smooth bore carbs, kerker header etc... She'd do somewhere around 170+ (got painted with trooper radar @ almost 150 with lots left in the motor) but the frame & suspension was a death trap with power like that.
> 
> Very lucky I didn't die on that bike.


That's exactly how I felt when I sold the Cobra....walked away clean


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 31, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I can recommend a Schwinn Meridian trike....
> View attachment 4369773


Never noticed before, but did you have to get the prostate avoidance saddle aftermarket?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Never noticed before, but did you have to get the prostate avoidance saddle aftermarket?


yes...I didn't like the regular seat...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 31, 2019)

doublejj said:


> yes...I didn't like the regular seat...


Dude. Gel seat with a gel cover. That’s what i had on my last mountain bike. 

Tomac 98 special.

Not sure what bike i’ll get to replace it with but i will do the same seat that’s for sure.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Dude. Gel seat with a gel cover. That’s what i had on my last mountain bike.
> 
> Tomac 98 special.
> 
> Not sure what bike i’ll get to replace it with but i will do the same seat that’s for sure.


How are your plants doing bro?....


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 31, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> The party is going well I’m hiding in the toilet to post this, 30 5 year olds is to much to handle


Did I miss final pics of the cake?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 31, 2019)

doublejj said:


> How are your plants doing bro?....


They’re doing alright I guess. Not as big as I would like them to be right now due to the late start. Maybe they’ll surprise me when they stretch here soon though. Next year I’ll be rocking the outdoor again too, and they will be monsters, that I can tell you. Everyone is blowing shit up nearby, might as well join the crowd. Next season i’ll def be in a better position to kill it.

Pouring the slab for the new shop next saturday. Then I can finally get busy framing my new growroom.


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 31, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Blood sacrifice seems wise to launch a new endeavor. I love the plans it looks like a very smart idea. I liked @Singlemalt 's advice about router use. I have a Porter Cable router in the left wing of my table saw. Essentially this system
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhh Hem, Excuse me while I clean up the mess.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 31, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Did I miss final pics of the cake?


No there on this thread about three days ago I put them up


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 31, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> View attachment 4371447


I'm a slow reader.


DustyDuke said:


> No there on this thread about three days ago I put them up


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 1, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Dude. Gel seat with a gel cover. That’s what i had on my last mountain bike.
> 
> Tomac 98 special.
> 
> Not sure what bike i’ll get to replace it with but i will do the same seat that’s for sure.


The type of saddle on doublejj's bike goes beyond gel, it takes into account where the bones and blood vessels are located. However I do not think it is appropriate for every situation.

I won't skip pages of this thread again.


----------



## ANC (Aug 1, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I'm a slow reader.


Lol, I remember my mom teaching me how to read while I was still potty training, on my big enamel pot ( We still have it).
As a result, I read like a scanner and watch Youtube videos at 1.25 or 1.5 speed.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 1, 2019)

@raratt this is why I can’t crack my windows till November. It is so thick this morning, I think I felt drag on my car..


----------



## hillbill (Aug 1, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> @raratt this is why I can’t crack my windows till November. It is so thick this morning, I think I felt drag on my car..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4372937


Air you can eat!


----------



## hillbill (Aug 1, 2019)

Got my 100 full knee bends out of the way, took dogs out before more rain, fed those two Dachshunds, put a led bulb right over Worm bin for “turbo light harvesting”. Castings very pure looking and hard to dry and get worms to evacuate. That should motivate them.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 1, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Air you can eat!


At least it’s good quality. Lol


----------



## raratt (Aug 1, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> @raratt this is why I can’t crack my windows till November. It is so thick this morning, I think I felt drag on my car..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4372937


I've been there, Biloxi Ms. got steamy, but not like Guam. We stopped off at Dhahran at O dark 30 on our way to somewhere else in SA and I swear it was 115 with 100% humidity.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 1, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> At least it’s good quality. Lol


Exactly! In LA we have air you can but don't want to eat.


----------



## ANC (Aug 1, 2019)

Sounds like Zimbabwe, went to Vic falls 2000, fuck thought I'd die every time I had to walk more than 200 feet. Not to mention the big motherfucking wild elephant on the pavement in the middle of town just standing there, and you need to get down the road from her..


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 1, 2019)

raratt said:


> I've been there, Biloxi Ms. got steamy, but not like Guam. We stopped off at Dhahran at O dark 30 on our way to somewhere else in SA and I swear it was 115 with 100% humidity.


Hub flew the embassy supply route from Turkey, Iran to Ethiopia. If you weren't off the ground before the sun rose in Addis Ababa you were staying.


----------



## raratt (Aug 1, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Hub flew the embassy supply route from Turkey, Iran to Ethiopia. If you weren't off the ground before the sun rose in Addis Ababa you were staying.


So he had access to top shelf booze? lol.


----------



## raratt (Aug 1, 2019)

doublejj said:


> One of the darkest chapters of the Vietnam war was the war dogs. Of the 4000 dogs to serve in Vietnam only about 200 made it back. Some were killed in action but many were euthanized at the end as the US was pulling out in 1974. The MP's were told to shoot their dogs because the NVA would torture and eat them....I knew Vietnam MP with severe PTSD from this....I get a lump in my throat just thinking about the dogs left behind in Vietnam.


*USPS releases stamps to honor military dogs*
by ELIZABETH TYREE, WSET Staff

Wednesday, July 31st 2019





<p>The red, white, and blue stamps honors the nation’s brave and loyal canines with the Military Working Dogs (USPS){/p}

WASHINGTON (WSET) -- The United States Postal Service is releasing a new set of Forever Stamps to honor a lot of good boys.

The red, white, and blue stamps honors the nation’s brave and loyal canines with the Military Working Dogs.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 1, 2019)

Just chopped one Sleeskunk f2 at 66days 10/14, topped early and just a short stem with 8 fat cigar like buds of foxtailing firm pinecone lookin growth. Heavy on Pine and even more Grapefruit, pretty loud as Sleeskunk usually is. Narrow leaves mostly yellow going to light purple. Small plant but mostly all bud with little stem/leaves.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 1, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


LOL that's awesome. Crazy how some people can steal from others so easily.


----------



## TacoMac (Aug 1, 2019)

Finally bit the bullet and changed all my saw blades.


----------



## berrybongwell (Aug 1, 2019)

Trim for a few hours, then tend to seedlings, then off to more trimming for the next week or so:


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2019)

raratt said:


> *USPS releases stamps to honor military dogs*
> by ELIZABETH TYREE, WSET Staff
> 
> Wednesday, July 31st 2019
> ...


I will cry every time I post a letter...but I'm buying these


----------



## raratt (Aug 1, 2019)

Took in the recycling, bought beer and hamburger buns all before 10 AM, I might not be behind the power curve today.


----------



## ANC (Aug 1, 2019)

Lol shame, you guys got a guide dog for the blind as a military dog.

Actually, I'm not a fan of retrievers, they can be bitey with children. But I rate them above spaniels. I can't even remember how many spaniels bit me as a child. You run, they bite.


oh yeah that reminds me I need to get an aluminium blade for my saw,


----------



## ANC (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Aug 1, 2019)

berrybongwell said:


> Trim for a few hours, then tend to seedlings, then off to more trimming for the next week or so:
> View attachment 4373018


 

Welcome to TnT.

Your participation is key, be careful the locks are subject to change.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 1, 2019)

.


raratt said:


> *USPS releases stamps to honor military dogs*
> by ELIZABETH TYREE, WSET Staff
> 
> Wednesday, July 31st 2019
> ...


I love stamps.

Now I'm going to have to dig out my stamp collection I haven't checked out in 3 years.

I don't have one of these.
 
The famous inverted plane Air Mail stamp.

When I was a kid, Life magazine had a little piece about the most valuable pound for pound substances on earth.

The inverted air mail stamp was it. 

(Of course a whole pound of them doesn't exist or you could pay off the national debt.)


----------



## hillbill (Aug 1, 2019)

Little known is how many kids are seriously hurt and killed by Spaniel dogs, #1 because of numbers but info might be dated.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 1, 2019)

ANC said:


> Lol shame, you guys got a guide dog for the blind as a military dog.
> 
> Actually, I'm not a fan of retrievers, they can be bitey with children. But I rate them above spaniels. I can't even remember how many spaniels bit me as a child. You run, they bite.
> 
> ...


I highly recommend Forrest blades. They are the only blades I run on my table saw. They cut like butter. 
https://www.forrestblades.com/non-ferrous-saw-blades-for-cutting-copper-aluminum-and-brass/

They aren't cheap but they've been worth every penny.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> The type of saddle on doublejj's bike goes beyond gel, it takes into account where the bones and blood vessels are located. However I do not think it is appropriate for every situation.
> 
> I won't skip pages of this thread again.


I really want to find a seat like this for my trike.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 1, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I really want to find a seat like this for my trike.....


first thought harley shop.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 1, 2019)

and the new idiot award goes too.......

wait for it...

this asshat......

https://www.ksat.com/news/man-robs-bank-using-note-with-his-name-on-it?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=snd&utm_content=ksat12&fbclid=IwAR1EwrOx72Pm4x-v1V1xG9U1L9q9Sv5-V-PkYdMdFCsHwaOMjrM9VArzgc0

just can't fix stupid....


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 1, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I really want to find a seat like this for my trike.....


Corbin in Hollister will put a seat on anything. (at least they use to.)


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 1, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Finally bit the bullet and changed all my saw blades.
> 
> View attachment 4373017


Your missing the 100 tooth 12” (amazing for finish work) 
I love them blades , all I use . 
Local place sharpens them n replaces teeth. They come back like new


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Corbin in Hollister will put a seat on anything. (at least they use to.)


I wonder if something like this would fit?.....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2019)

or this one.....


----------



## ANC (Aug 1, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I really want to find a seat like this for my trike.....


If you don't ride it so fast, you will stop falling off the seat.


----------



## 420God (Aug 1, 2019)

Saw Daughtry in concert today with the new friend.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 2, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> .
> 
> 
> I love stamps.
> ...


Besides my grandpas canteen, I also evacuated with his stamp books they used to pass the time in the VA when they came home after Japan surrendered. Almost a whole year in the hospital from being treated so badly over there while having been POW for almost the whole US involvement in the war, all the fucking shit they went through over there including being death marched. Then hospital here for such bad TB. Crazy shit!

So anyways, after then later volunteering and serving in the Korean war and many years after still serving in the military, he became a postman for many years until he retired. I only remember the retired years where he was still receiving stamps in the mail to put into the big ass collection books. 3 big ass binders! He always had promised them to me and grandma kicked them down after his death.

I’ve never had them looked at, and would of course never sale them, but would love to know the value of them. Gotta have them looked at some time by a professional.

Lemme know if you want me to share some pics of them online here


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 2, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Besides my grandpas canteen, I also evacuated with his stamp books they used to pass the time in the VA when they came home after Japan surrendered. Almost a whole year in the hospital from being treated so badly over there AFTER having been POW for almost the whole US involvement in the war, all the fucking shit they went through over there including being death marched. Then hospital here for such bad TB. Crazy shit!
> 
> So anyways, after then later volunteering and serving in the Korean war and many years after still serving in the military, he became a postman for many years until he retired. I only remember the retired years where he was still receiving stamps in the mail to put into the big ass collection books. 3 big ass binders! He always had promised them to me and grandma kicked them down after his death.
> 
> ...


Everybody likes looking at cool collectables bro, post 'em up when you get time.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 2, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Corbin in Hollister will put a seat on anything. (at least they use to.)


Hey dude!

I forgot to get back to you and tell you the outboard on the pontoon is good. Fired it up, and appears to run just fine.

But would you believe it took $1700 worth of new plastic to make it right again? Jesus christ!

I finally pressure washed the boat down and just like with the jet sled, i’m fucking pissed off but amazed how many more fucking burns there are from embers than I thought there was. Way more damage 

Going to take out the newly named boat, FV-Survivor, previously named FV-Trollitup, out for a test drive next week on the lake here. Hoping there’s no other problems with it, and to catch some kings too


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 2, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Hey dude!
> 
> I forgot to get back to you and tell you the outboard on the pontoon is good. Fired it up, and appears to run just fine.
> 
> ...


I want to say It's the German like quality, apparently they do too!

You pouring this weekend? It's not too hot.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 2, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> I want to say It's the German like quality, apparently they do too!
> 
> You pouring this weekend? It's not too hot.


Next saturday.

Got inspection monday, then gotta tare shit up to put some plumbing in, fix that and will be 100% ready.

I’ve only been able to pour on saturdays because my badass concrete buddy works during the week 

After this pour, it’s fucking on though bro! No more waiting for anybody. It’s all on me. Can’t wait to start framing!

Oh, and next saturday is supposed to be a bit better temp wise so that’s kinda cool(er)


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 2, 2019)

Tomorrow it’s rebar time!

Almost a whole ton of rebar. Can’t wait! My back hurts already, but can’t wait lol.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 2, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Everybody likes looking at cool collectables*(with a great history)* bro, post 'em up when you get time.


what he said


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 2, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Tomorrow it’s rebar time!
> 
> Almost a whole ton of rebar. Can’t wait! My back hurts already, but can’t wait lol.


I built forms in Denver right out of high school, lasted 5 days before my back said fuck this!
Found my calling drilling and blasting underground, still back breaking, but the excitement of potential death provided the Adrenalin to block it out.

Work smart, you'll want to be able to launch that boat later in life. And I might wanna fish!


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 2, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> I built forms in Denver right out of high school, lasted 5 days before my back said fuck this!


I’ve done ALLOT of tying, but overhead. We tie allot of metal lath to our suspended ceilings. You get the scaffold height right and after your arms go through the “burning” phase, i’d usually be good to go tying overhead all day for sometimes weeks at a time.

But bending over is what hurts me with my back condition i got nowadays. It is why i’m also doing it tomorrow(saturday) because of my badass concrete buddy 

Me and Rudy spent the last 2 days spreading and compacting 6 inches of 3/4- gravel base. 2000 sqft. My back is not doing so great right now.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 2, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> basting underground


hmmmm, turkey's or?? Were you a Master Baster? lol couldn't resist

I have a copy of Dupont's book laying around here somewhere..don't ask.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 2, 2019)

Went and saw a magic show in Niagara Falls last night. We were a bit early so we went for a ride on the ferris wheel to kill some time. When looking down on the mini golf course below, I couldn't help but wonder if they purposely made many of the holes in the shape of a penis.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 2, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> and the new idiot award goes too.......
> 
> wait for it...
> 
> ...


I worked in a big bank in h/s & once this dude came into the drive through, put a box into the teller's drawer - tells her "it's a bomb, fill up the drawer with cash". 
She says (whilst shoving the drawer back out) "there's no room, take out the box" which he does & she and the other gal promptly drop to the floor behind the bullet proof glass & hit the alarm. The dude clipped the curb & got a flat when he attempted his get away so he ditched the car & ran off.
Problem was it's his car . . . with his license plate - he was an easy one to catch as well.


----------



## raratt (Aug 2, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I really want to find a seat like this for my trike.....


https://www.amazon.com/Comfortable-WATERPROOF-TAILLIGHT-Absorbing-Aolander/dp/B076D4L47T/ref=asc_df_B076D4L47T/?tag=bingshoppinga-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid={creative}&hvpos={adposition}&hvnetw=o&hvrand={random}&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl={devicemodel}&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=&hvtargid=pla-4584345015643452&psc=1


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 2, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I worked in a big bank in h/s & once this dude came into the drive through, put a box into the teller's drawer - tells her "it's a bomb, fill up the drawer with cash".
> She says (whilst shoving the drawer back out) "there's no room, take out the box" which he does & she and the other gal promptly drop to the floor behind the bullet proof glass & hit the alarm. The dude clipped the curb & got a flat when he attempted his get away so he ditched the car & ran off.
> Problem was it's his car . . . with his license plate - he was an easy one to catch as well.


just goes to show you can't fix stupid.......people just don't think things through i suppose...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Besides my grandpas canteen, I also evacuated with his stamp books they used to pass the time in the VA when they came home after Japan surrendered. Almost a whole year in the hospital from being treated so badly over there while having been POW for almost the whole US involvement in the war, all the fucking shit they went through over there including being death marched. Then hospital here for such bad TB. Crazy shit!
> 
> So anyways, after then later volunteering and serving in the Korean war and many years after still serving in the military, he became a postman for many years until he retired. I only remember the retired years where he was still receiving stamps in the mail to put into the big ass collection books. 3 big ass binders! He always had promised them to me and grandma kicked them down after his death.
> 
> ...


Please post them in their own thread. I would like to be able to easily go back to look at them. So post em up as you get time, please.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 2, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Please post them in their own thread. I would like to be able to easily go back to look at them. So post em up as you get time, please.


Will do!

Maybe a little later today after i’m done working my ass off and i have a buzz


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Went and saw a magic show in Niagara Falls last night. We were a bit early so we went for a ride on the ferris wheel to kill some time. When looking down on the mini golf course below, I couldn't help but wonder if they purposely made many of the holes in the shape of a penis.
> 
> View attachment 4373441



Designer's Freudian slip!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 2, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Went and saw a magic show in *Niagara Falls* last night.


And now, for my next trick...


----------



## doublejj (Aug 2, 2019)

Got a 5.5mile trike ride in before breakfast......does it count if you ride to Jack in the Box for a sausage biscuit?....


----------



## raratt (Aug 2, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Got a 5.5mile trike ride in before breakfast......does it count if you ride to Jack in the Box for a sausage biscuit?....


Under leg or battery power? lol Edit: As I sit on my ass smoking cigs and drinking coffee, who am I to judge...


----------



## doublejj (Aug 2, 2019)

raratt said:


> Under leg or battery power? lol


I don't use the electric much, mostly to cross intersections and get out of cars way quickly, but i always keep my legs moving electric or not, i really need the exercise...


----------



## raratt (Aug 2, 2019)

“The Firebird X destruction video that surfaced months ago was an isolated batch of Firebird X models built in 2009-2011 which were unsalvageable and damaged with unsafe components. This isolated group of Firebird X models were unable to be donated for any purpose and were destroyed accordingly.”
NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raratt (Aug 2, 2019)

raratt said:


> “The Firebird X destruction video that surfaced months ago was an isolated batch of Firebird X models built in 2009-2011 which were unsalvageable and damaged with unsafe components. This isolated group of Firebird X models were unable to be donated for any purpose and were destroyed accordingly.”
> NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!


They deleted the video.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 2, 2019)

raratt said:


> They deleted the video.


I guess they don't like us .


----------



## raratt (Aug 2, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I guess they don't like us .


I don't think Gibson wanted that out there to be viewed.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 2, 2019)

Today's lucky number
 
New (dead) debit card PIN that's 2 days late. Went to bank yesterday and got another one.

Have to play the big four later, maybe it's good for something.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 2, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Designer's Freudian slip!


Should have called it Johnson mini golf instead of dinosaur adventure golf.



tangerinegreen555 said:


> And now, for my next trick...
> 
> View attachment 4373525


I'd like to see them turn off the falls on the Canadian side.


----------



## lokie (Aug 2, 2019)

I've taken the Niagara Falls Maid of the Mist tour boat.







It was fun and WET.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 2, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd like to see them turn off the falls on the Canadian side.


You'd have to ask @420God if he has a few minutes.


----------



## raratt (Aug 2, 2019)

@cannabineer


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 2, 2019)

@Bareback 

Seems like you’re up to date on this thread now.

My concrete buddy who was gonna help me tomorrow is a no go so it’s all me. Oh well. Fuck my back hurts bro!

I have til monday to drop and tie close to a ton of #4 rebar (thank god only 1/2”) myself. 
Just had some help putting down the 6mil poly and it’s fucking windy as fuck lmao!

I’ll get it done but honestly was planning on resting the back a little.


Fuck you Camp fire! I sware to god i thought i was retired from this type shit. 

Fuck you too PG&E! Fuckers!
 

I just took a break to post this and take a teaser pic of the bigger stamp book, which is pretty much full.


----------



## JayBio420 (Aug 2, 2019)

Today I worked in the sweltering heat, installing steel heating risers and framing for an in floor heating system. 

We were blessed by getting off at noon! I took my Sawzall home, climbed my back tree and chopped down a dangerous branch on the brink of dropping.

Had a few beers and played cards with my love, and enjoying sun down in front of the bbq grilling!

Tomorrow, finally, I get my ex wife to sign the divorce. And then it’s all sunshine and rainbows!


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 2, 2019)

@curious2garden

I don’t start threads, so i’m not sure what the title should be if i make one for something that’s about ME.

Grandpas stamp books. What would the title be?

Oh and how @BarnBuster helped me get his canteen that i also evacuated with. I just dunno how to start a thread. I mean i do, but i don’t lol.

Btw, i’m fucking done today. Fuck it. Started at 6am on the tractor grading all around them stem walls except the front.

Here’s the “floor plan” of this building


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 2, 2019)

There might be enough room to have a decent size indoor growroom in there ^^^ i dunno though. 

The whole right 1/3 of the building will be finished for some living space including full bath. I’m not breaking ground on the house til next spring and prob won’t fully complete until the next summer. This 5th wheel trailer is getting old lemme tell you guys. I’ve been camping out since nov 8 last year. Yeah, kind of glamping now but it still sucks.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> @Bareback
> 
> Seems like you’re up to date on this thread now.
> 
> ...


Thank god I'm not within easy driving distance of you!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> @curious2garden
> 
> I don’t start threads, so i’m not sure what the title should be if i make one for something that’s about ME.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good title to me as long as there are stamps in it! So my stoned ass can find it again


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 2, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Sounds like a good title to me as long as there are stamps in it! So my stoned ass can find it again


Grandpas stamp book collection? Serious?

Just so you know, i’m so fucking weird, or maybe you know already lol. I make a post on here and edit it for like an hour. I’m weird as shit! 

Can you edit the title of a thread? Lol


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Grandpas stamp book collection? Serious?
> 
> Just so you know, i’m so fucking weird, or maybe you know already lol. I make a post on here and edit it for like an hour. I’m weird as shit!
> 
> Can you edit the title of a thread? Lol


Yup for awhile, so edit fast!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 2, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yup for awhile, so edit fast!!


Ok lol.

This is the box i split with. Had all my important stuff in it. I dunno why i even had it packed sware to god. Pink slips, grandpas stuff, pictures, etc


----------



## raratt (Aug 2, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I’ll get it done but honestly was planning on resting the back a little.


I'd offer to come up and help but anymore I work for 15 min, then rest my back for 10 or 15. Pisses me off when I want to get shit done, but it is what it is. Getting old sucks, especially after abusing your body for too long.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 2, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Ok lol.
> 
> This is the box i split with. Had all my important stuff in it. I dunno why i even had it packed sware to god. Pink slips, grandpas stuff, pictures, etc.
> View attachment 4373680


I just had two pots so i took me a while to figure out what I was looking at here..big fingers, little box, finger on the camera, heel on a medium box wait what


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 2, 2019)

Indagrow said:


> I just had two pots so i took me a while to figure out what I was looking at here..big fingers, little box, finger on the camera, heel on a medium box wait what


It’s just a box bro. A box that i had a bunch of important stuff packed away in.

Was one of the only things i grabbed, within about 5min of me bailing.


My house burned down in The Camp Fire here in Butte Co. last year


----------



## 420God (Aug 2, 2019)

Talked to one of the volunteer firefighters a couple days ago at the bar and found out they don't drug test. Told him I'm interested so he's gonna talk to the chief about getting me a radio. Chicks dig firefighters.


----------



## 420God (Aug 2, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Besides getting all the pussy, how much do volunteer firefighters make? Just curious lol.


$10 an hour even while training.


----------



## raratt (Aug 2, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Besides getting all the pussy, how much do volunteer firefighters make? Just curious lol.


Not much, a long time ago I made $12 a call to cover gas, it was late 70's early 80's though. I did CPR in an ambulance on a guy from the pines down to Feather River, I don't think he made it, but I never asked, I just did what I could.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 2, 2019)

I topped off my res today. Also finished taking cuts. I took about 21 or so the other night but ran out of time as I went to a vigil. So, I only needed to take like 9 more. My buddy hit me up last night asking if I could hook him up with 20 cuts... I ended up taking 30+ 
I fed the moms, and called it a night. 

Marijuana..., that is all.
SH420


----------



## Bareback (Aug 3, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> @Bareback
> 
> Seems like you’re up to date on this thread now.
> 
> ...


Good morning my brother, I feel your pain. I don't know if you plan on tying that slab at 100% but when I was busting rods on government work slabs were usually only tyed @ 30-50% for single and double mats, and we would tie the L- bars and standies with the mat to eliminate double tying. Of course we used saddle, butterfly or double rapped ties , working with a reel and rolls of wire not any of that twisty shit. I'm sure you have a plan for how your going to approach this, but I'll throw this out, count the number of bars for the bottom half and lay them out using spray paint, go ahead set them on the chairs and then lay out the top mat and spread it out, bam your ready to tie that bitch up. 

Just know if I was close by I'd be right there with you.

Good luck, drink plenty of water, and stretch your back and legs often.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Good morning my brother, I feel your pain. I don't know if you plan on tying that slab at 100% but when I was busting rods on government work slabs were usually only tyed @ 30-50% for single and double mats, and we would tie the L- bars and standies with the mat to eliminate double tying. Of course we used saddle, butterfly or double rapped ties , working with a reel and rolls of wire not any of that twisty shit. I'm sure you have a plan for how your going to approach this, but I'll throw this out, count the number of bars for the bottom half and lay them out using spray paint, go ahead set them on the chairs and then lay out the top mat and spread it out, bam your ready to tie that bitch up.
> 
> Just know if I was close by I'd be right there with you.
> 
> Good luck, drink plenty of water, and stretch your back and legs often.


It's for his own place so I'm guessing he's going to start tying at 100 and as he smokes and the heat rises he will tail off to the govt. approved 30

Good morning!


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 3, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Good morning my brother, I feel your pain. I don't know if you plan on tying that slab at 100% but when I was busting rods on government work slabs were usually only tyed @ 30-50% for single and double mats, and we would tie the L- bars and standies with the mat to eliminate double tying. Of course we used saddle, butterfly or double rapped ties , working with a reel and rolls of wire not any of that twisty shit. I'm sure you have a plan for how your going to approach this, but I'll throw this out, count the number of bars for the bottom half and lay them out using spray paint, go ahead set them on the chairs and then lay out the top mat and spread it out, bam your ready to tie that bitch up.
> 
> Just know if I was close by I'd be right there with you.
> 
> Good luck, drink plenty of water, and stretch your back and legs often.


Right on!

I’m doing every other in the field. 100% around the perimeter.

I was actually wanting to go with those PROLOK chairs but my buddy has me using the concrete dobies. Around 150 of them


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 3, 2019)

I love this place, you get an education on everything


----------



## lokie (Aug 3, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> I love this place, you get an education on everything


----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2019)

lokie said:


>


I would think using those you wouldn't need to tie them together, but I'm an innocent bystander.


----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2019)

Still not too bad for August, I can live with these temps. Son harvested some of the white corn, it did pretty good. I have boxes full of tomatoes, red, yellow, and red and yellow cherry ones also. If anyone wants some come get them, I'm running out of room to store them. Mornin all.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 3, 2019)

lokie said:


>


That's it!.....I knew there was a crew for this


----------



## doublejj (Aug 3, 2019)

raratt said:


> Still not too bad for August, I can live with these temps. Son harvested some of the white corn, it did pretty good. I have boxes full of tomatoes, red, yellow, and red and yellow cherry ones also. If anyone wants some come get them, I'm running out of room to store them. Mornin all.


You just have to get your bike ride in early.....PSA Jack in the Box no longer has the the 2-for-$4 breakfast biscuit special, it ended Aug 1st


----------



## ANC (Aug 3, 2019)

You get this cool machine you can tie them with without even bending over... takes like a second


----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2019)

ANC said:


> You get this cool machine you can tie them with without even bending over... takes like a second


Still have to bend over...but...




Edit, I just looked up the price, $2K+, ouch.


----------



## ANC (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 3, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Grandpas stamp book collection? Serious?
> 
> Just so you know, i’m so fucking weird, or maybe you know already lol. I make a post on here and edit it for like an hour. I’m weird as shit!
> 
> *Can you edit the title of a thread?* Lol


I can help you with that anytime - just link & ask me, be happy to.


----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2019)

Had one of these guys show up on my fountain today. A true 1000W bird, not my picture. Western Tanager.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 4, 2019)

Hahaha those tying gadgets are probably good for some stuff....... but I'm old school. Back in the day we tied floors, walls, beams and columns..... with beams and columns you often can't get that kinda tool in such a small space or if pretying a cage we used saddle ties for strength....no single wrap ties permitted.... it's just to unsafe safe.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 4, 2019)

Well, I woke up today and read the news, and just wanted to go back to bed and pull the sheets up.
But, I said fuck it and continued to read the news skipping the articles on the latest shootings (their getting boring), and ran into this story about a Frenchman that had just crossed the English Channel on a hoverboard.
For some reason this news gave me an uplifting feeling, that humankind is really remarkable and there are so many positives, it's just sad that the news lately has been so fucked up.
Anyway, enough of my Irish humor and check this shit out






Very, very cool


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2019)

Spending the weekend with my dad building a new light fixture. It’s fun to work with someone who really knows what they’re doing. No plans and this is what he came up with. It even has a dimmer dial on the front. We couldn’t find the correct connector for the power at the hardware store so we’re using those connectors for testing. I’ve ordered the right part from amazon.


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Spending the weekend with my dad building a new light fixture. It’s fun to work with someone who really knows what they’re doing. No plans and this is what he came up with. It even has a dimmer dial on the front. We couldn’t find the correct connector for the power at the hardware store so we’re using those connectors for testing. I’ve ordered the right part from amazon.
> 
> View attachment 4374293 View attachment 4374294 View attachment 4374295


Very cool light, and I love your avatar.
Audrey Hepburn right?
Great actress


----------



## doublejj (Aug 4, 2019)

Got my 5mile trike ride in this morning....no biscuit


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2019)

Jimdamick said:


> Very cool light, and I love your avatar.
> Audrey Hepburn right?
> Great actress


She’s my ideal beauty.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Spending the weekend with my dad building a new light fixture. It’s fun to work with someone who really knows what they’re doing. No plans and this is what he came up with. It even has a dimmer dial on the front. We couldn’t find the correct connector for the power at the hardware store so we’re using those connectors for testing. I’ve ordered the right part from amazon.
> 
> View attachment 4374293 View attachment 4374294 View attachment 4374295


So Dad is contributing to your deliquency? J/K


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Spending the weekend with my dad building a new light fixture. It’s fun to work with someone who really knows what they’re doing. No plans and this is what he came up with. It even has a dimmer dial on the front. We couldn’t find the correct connector for the power at the hardware store so we’re using those connectors for testing. I’ve ordered the right part from amazon.
> 
> View attachment 4374293 View attachment 4374294 View attachment 4374295


Very nice! How about one more light strip down the middle?


----------



## lokie (Aug 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Spending the weekend with my dad building a new light fixture. It’s fun to work with someone who really knows what they’re doing. No plans and this is what he came up with. It even has a dimmer dial on the front. We couldn’t find the correct connector for the power at the hardware store so we’re using those connectors for testing. I’ve ordered the right part from amazon.
> 
> View attachment 4374293 View attachment 4374294 View attachment 4374295


Not knowing to willing accomplice in just a few months.
Thanks Pop.

What does your new partner get for his input?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2019)

lokie said:


> Not knowing to willing accomplice in just a few months.
> Thanks Pop.
> 
> What does your new partner get for his input?


Maybe something like this?
(oops I meant this)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> So Dad is contributing to your deliquency? J/K


He was surprisingly all in once I told him about the project 



curious2garden said:


> Very nice! How about one more light strip down the middle?


I have an hlg300 that’s going to sit in the center of this light. The new light is going to be used in flowering to give be a few more watts. 



lokie said:


> Not knowing to willing accomplice in just a few months.
> Thanks Pop.
> 
> What does your new partner get for his input?


My loving adoration. Now he calls me Escobar when my moms not around.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> He was surprisingly all in once I told him about the project
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not right.


----------



## raratt (Aug 4, 2019)

John Force milestone.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 5, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Now he calls me Escobar when my moms not around.


Lol. +rep pops.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 5, 2019)

It was a good couple days on my lake this weekend  
I walked 20 miles (one way) for this pic. 
On top of the world, living the dream !


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 5, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> It was a good couple days on my lake this weekend View attachment 4374679
> I walked 20 miles (one way) for this pic.
> On top of the world, living the dream !
> 
> View attachment 4374685


Oh man I'm soooo jealous! 
Me and a buddy used to do that in the Uintas.
We both had small 4X4 trucks loaded with dirt bikes, so we would go as far as we could in the trucks, switch to bikes, then hike the last couple of miles carrying backpacks with small inflatable boats and fishing gear. 

Now I'm too old and fat... 

Selling the dirt bike broke my heart. 
91 Yahmaha WR500 (2 stroke)
That thing was a beast!


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 5, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> It was a good couple days on my lake this weekend View attachment 4374679
> I walked 20 miles (one way) for this pic.
> On top of the world, living the dream !
> 
> View attachment 4374685


That is one hell of an interesting rock formation at the top. Is it particularly windy there? That weathering is amazing, kinda looks like old mine tailings


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 5, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Oh man I'm soooo jealous!
> Me and a buddy used to do that in the Uintas.
> We both had small 4X4 trucks loaded with dirt bikes, so we would go as far as we could in the trucks, switch to bikes, then hike the last couple of miles carrying backpacks with small inflatable boats and fishing gear.
> 
> ...



20miles is the closest you’ll get with a truck, 
But if the water is low you “could” take a dirt bike . But it’s no allowed and you might have to fight some horser’s ...
They think they can enforce the “laws” 
I don’t take no shit ! 

A couple years ago 
Told one guy, to shut his pie hole, n told them you got 3 options, 
Report me (fish cops already knew I was back there cause they tried to stop me , but no quad can touch me , they stopped when I wheelied the 1st river crossing) 
Fight me 
Or 
Fuck Off, cause I’m not listening to you run your mouth anymore. 


It was a rodeo getting it back there loaded up like it was . 


That bike will do 80mph , n standup in every gear .


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 5, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> That is one hell of an interesting rock formation at the top. Is it particularly windy there? That weathering is amazing, kinda looks like old mine tailings


Oh ya it’s windy, almost 8000’
It’s a big crag that goes back to the right over a mile, I’ve been there in the spring , the back fills with snow, & the creek cuts a cave through it.

This is where my ashes will be dumped .


----------



## raratt (Aug 5, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I walked 20 miles (one way) for this pic.
> On top of the world, living the dream !


Cutthroat trout even, nice.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2019)

well shit, howdy everyone...hope everyone is doing okie dokie

it's a balmy 78F this morning, gonna hit the uppers 90's tonight.....and now we begin the dog days of summer for us down here in Tejas......hope everyone staying cool

welp coffee is up and hot, who wants a cup......

on a side note : wtf is up with people these day's.....sheesh


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> Cutthroat trout even, nice.


Can’t have your line in the water if you want to smoke one . It’s none stop action all day .


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 5, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> well shit,
> 
> on a side note : wtf is up with people these day's.....sheesh





What would you do if someone seen you smoking a joint n told you , you are not allowed to do that? 

Or if your driving down the road a little faster then the posted sign, n someone caught up to u n said, hey your speeding ?


No civilian has earned the right to tell me what I can & can’t do , period!


----------



## raratt (Aug 5, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> What would you do if someone seen you smoking a joint n told you , you are not allowed to do that?
> 
> Or if your driving down the road a little faster then the posted sign, n someone caught up to u n said, hey your speeding ?
> 
> ...


I believe he was referring to the shootings.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> I believe he was referring to the shootings.


i was

they just reported they caught another over the weekend in Lubbock,Tx, that was in the planning stages and ready to go


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> 20miles is the closest you’ll get with a truck,
> But if the water is low you “could” take a dirt bike . But it’s no allowed and you might have to fight some horser’s ...
> They think they can enforce the “laws”
> I don’t take no shit !
> ...


I think if you switched to an e-bike they couldn't say shit....


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 5, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I think if you switched to an e-bike they couldn't say shit....


Technically it has a motor and they are grouped together here .


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Technically it has a motor and they are grouped together here .


But e-bikes are so silent they probably wouldn't even know you were there...and from a distance they just look like mountain bikes


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 5, 2019)

doublejj said:


> But e-bikes are so silent they probably wouldn't even know you were there...


But if they seen me , the quad would probably be able to over take me . 
Not sure how’d they would do on the river crossing , 


BudmanTX said:


> i was
> 
> they just reported they caught another over the weekend in Lubbock,Tx, that was in the planning stages and ready to go


My bad


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> ,
> 
> 
> My bad


it's all good


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 5, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> My bad





BudmanTX said:


> it's all good


Man, if politics were this polite that sub-forum would implode.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 5, 2019)

:::runs::::


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2019)

lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2019)

I see who know who is in rare form these days

::ignore button:: getting itchy


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 5, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> I see who know who is in rare form these days
> 
> ::ignore button:: getting itchy


Knock yourself out there bud


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2019)

Diabolical666 said:


> Knock yourself out there bud


eh one of the main reasons i don't go into that sub forum

plus i have one hell of an ichy finger with that button


----------



## raratt (Aug 5, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Man, if politics were this polite that sub-forum would implode.


I don't get what possesses some people to go to a weed site to spew hate. Smoking it is inherently mellowing, perhaps they should do more of that and less hating.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> I don't get what possesses some people to go to a weed site to spew hate. Smoking it is inherently mellowing, perhaps they should do more of that and less hating.


makes me wonder as well


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 5, 2019)

Sitting here getting a buzz on doing a framing materials take-off list while waiting on the inspector so I can then tare shit apart and rough in the plumbing.
Finished yesterday morning. Wasn’t so bad


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 5, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4374899
> Sitting here getting a buzz on doing a framing materials take-off list while waiting on the inspector so I can then tare shit apart and rough in the plumbing.
> Finished yesterday morning. Wasn’t so bad


Nice job!!! BTW, what's that plane right of center coming straight on? Air Force?

edit: oh yeah, how's the snake problem?


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 5, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Nice job!!! BTW, what's that plane right of center coming straight on? Air Force?
> 
> edit: oh yeah, how's the snake problem?


Shit! I didn’t even notice that plane when i took the pic lmao! Bird maybe?

Dude. Since the last time i’ve mentioned rattlers on here the count has gone up at least 5 more.

Mother fucking big ass one right under the trailer! Right when i was coming out of the trailer, my dog Bear quickly turned right around from going to his chill spot (pillow) thats under the trailer, and the same time rudy said “fucking rattler!” . I was half way down the steps, which the snake was about 4’ from there just inside of one of the wheels. I damn near jumped around 10 or so feet to the ground.

Mother fucker was fat as fuck. And then the next day found a baby right under the nearby garbage can that has the dogfood in it.


Fucked up shit.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 5, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Nice job!!! BTW, what's that plane right of center coming straight on? Air Force?
> 
> edit: oh yeah, how's the snake problem?


The inspector just passed it and said i do great work.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 5, 2019)

Airshow right this second


----------



## raratt (Aug 5, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4374925 Airshow right this second


I see nuthin'. Edit: I need new glasses, it's a T-38 trainer from Beale, the pilots use them to keep their flight hours up. They are really little, bet they are fun to fly.
Let me guess, 7 yds for the floor?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 5, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4374925 Airshow right this second


Beautiful


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 5, 2019)

This is the steps and dog pillow. I sware to god i jumped 10 feet! I’m not even making shit up.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> I see nuthin'. Edit: I need new glasses, it's a T-38 trainer from Beale, the pilots use them to keep their flight hours up. They are really little, bet they are fun to fly.
> Let me guess, 7 yds for the floor?


36yds plus cleanup. Gonna be more like 38ish unfortunately.
36 would be way better though of course. 9yds per truck and on saturdays its an extra 100bucks per load


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 5, 2019)

This is what it looks like when walking down the steps. 10’ jump sware to god.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 5, 2019)

I was like


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 5, 2019)

I don’t mean to be blowing up this thread with my lame ass shit but everyone i talk to says i should save the rattlers. Little too late and fuck that shit! Off with their heads and i throw them over my fence. Their heads go into gatorade bottles and then into garbage. I do recycle all other bottles just sayin


----------



## raratt (Aug 5, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> 36yds plus cleanup. Gonna be more like 38ish unfortunately.
> 36 would be way better though of course. 9yds per truck and on saturdays its an extra 100bucks per load


Damn,not even close...lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> Damn,not even close...lol


40’x50’ outside of the stem wall.
So 39’-6” x 49’-6” x 6” thickness.
That is just under the 4 loads but my base height is just under, and plus a little extra for the bond beams(poured down to the previously poured footing) under the 10’ wide garage door openings.

The curb height is supposed to be 4”, everything is layed out from that. I MIGHT snap lines 4.5” down from top of stem and then i’d be good with 4 loads, 36yds. Not sure yet though.
6” slab is way overkill anyways, but i’m weird as shit like that.


----------



## raratt (Aug 5, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> 40’x50’ outside of the stem wall.
> So 39’-6” x 49’-6” x 6” thickness.
> That is just under the 4 loads but my base height is just under, and plus a little extra for the bond beams(poured down to the previously poured footing) under the 10’ wide garage door openings.
> 
> ...


You going to slope it out the doors? I used a bull float that had a cam on the end of it that worked out nice, you didn't have to pick up the handle to keep it from digging in like a regular one, it works your fore arms big time though.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> You going to slope it out the doors? I used a bull float that had a cam on the end of it that worked out nice, you didn't have to pick up the handle to keep it from digging in like a regular one, it works your fore arms big time though.


Good call!

Yup. Those form boards in front of the 10’-3” wide garge door openings are set at 5” down. Just gonna be sloped from about 2’ back down that 1 inch.

The plans call for the whole slab to be sloped from back to front. Fuck that shit. It’s a shop not a real garage. Yes, i might flood some shit in the section that’s gonna be a grow room, wishing it was sloped, but the rest of the garage is gonna be a shop and living space. Just gotta stay off the weed when filling reservoirs and shit. I set up my reservoirs to fill up automatically with float valves but shit can always still happen. Just gotta be careful


----------



## raratt (Aug 5, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Good call!
> 
> Yup. Those form boards in front of the 10’-3” wide garge door openings are set at 5” down. Just gonna be sloped from about 2’ back down that 1 inch.
> 
> The plans call for the whole slab to be sloped from back to front. Fuck that shit. It’s a shop not a real garage. Yes, i might flood some shit in the section that’s gonna be a grow room, wishing it was sloped, but the rest of the garage is gonna be a shop and living space.


Not as dumb as I look eh? lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 5, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I think if you switched to an e-bike they couldn't say shit....


Naw, they get chapped when you make your own trail -- regardless of what you're riding (unless it's a horse). 

The sheriff deputies rode 4-stroke street legal "off road" bikes that couldn't even begin to catch us. 
We would stop to smoke and if we heard them coming, we would try to find some deep small diameter round rock. 
No fucking way a 4-stroke can power thru that shit. See ya! 

On the down side, my bike was one of the last air-cooled 2 strokes and it would get mighty hot. 
Almost as bad as sand without a paddle tire...


----------



## lokie (Aug 5, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> He was surprisingly all in once I told him about the project
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

So your mom does not know ?


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 6, 2019)

I've been SO busy with my music shit lately, rehearsing, practicing, gigging, busking... that my perpetual is backed up. These beautiful fat ladies are almost 3 weeks over due. They're ripe as hell, and really swollen.




Trichomes are amber and milky on this C99.




And on these OG Kush.




Lights just went out, gotta use the flash. Man these pics suck and do no justice to how pretty and juicy these are...







22 of these gotta come down. Did 11 tonight, the OG and the C99, got really high off scissor hash and lost motivation. Tonight I'll finish the other 11, Trainwreck and Strawberry Cheesecake. Gonna be a busy plant week as I get back on track...


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 6, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I've been SO busy with my music shit lately, rehearsing, practicing, gigging, busking... that my perpetual is backed up. These beautiful fat ladies are almost 3 weeks over due. They're ripe as hell, and really swollen.
> 
> View attachment 4375172
> 
> ...


I think the pics you took with the lights out and flash on look way better than with the lights on.

Try this, sometimes it works out decent.

Turn your flash on and take a pic with the lights on. Sometimes this makes for a good shot. Not always though. The best pics are from natural lighting if you ask me but I always think the pictures I take suck too so nevermind me lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2019)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4375069
> 
> So your mom does not know ?
> 
> View attachment 4375070


She knows that I smoke weed. She just doesn't know about the garden in my basement. I've only been growing since October, so I'm sure she'll eventually find out. 



tyler.durden said:


> I've been SO busy with my music shit lately, rehearsing, practicing, gigging, busking... that my perpetual is backed up. These beautiful fat ladies are almost 3 weeks over due. They're ripe as hell, and really swollen.
> 
> View attachment 4375172
> 
> ...


Wow they're gorgeous !


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Aug 6, 2019)

FYI


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2019)

Morning all....anyone wanna lose weight in the tejas suna....think i already lost the beers i had last night......

Coffee is up......


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2019)

and here we go...
 

guess it's time to bust out the ol kiddie pool.....


----------



## raratt (Aug 6, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> and here we go...
> View attachment 4375280
> 
> guess it's time to bust out the ol kiddie pool.....


We're still "cool" for August.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> and here we go...
> View attachment 4375280
> 
> guess it's time to bust out the ol kiddie pool.....





raratt said:


> We're still "cool" for August.


112 yesterday and between that and 114 for the last few days. We have some cloud cover today, so who knows.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> 112 yesterday and between that and 114 for the last few days. We have some cloud cover today, so who knows.


we got a little cloud cover here but it's not helping......the gulf winds are bring in the moisture from the gulf which is fueling the temps....keep in mind that is just air temp, without the RH added to it.....with the RH add it will feel like those temps you mentioned...

for anyone with heart problems or aka neurological problems the heat kills....just be careful out there....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 6, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> guess it's time to bust out the ol kiddie pool.....


----------



## raratt (Aug 6, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> 112 yesterday and between that and 114 for the last few days. We have some cloud cover today, so who knows.


We have some cloud cover also, humidity is 57% now, pretty high for here. I'll have to watch the AC drain bucket closer today, I use the water from it on plants in the yard.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2019)

raratt said:


> We have some cloud cover also, humidity is 57% now, pretty high for here. I'll have to watch the AC drain bucket closer today, I use the water from it on plants in the yard.


It's been so humid and hot here it's been a bit difficult to breath. Feels like you're inhaling water.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


haha, that's me in a nut shell


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 6, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Nice job!!! BTW, what's that plane right of center coming straight on? Air Force?
> 
> edit: oh yeah, how's the snake problem?


Shit I’m sitting here with bifocals on and stretching the screen and it took me 10 minutes to find an airplane lol then I thought maybe a wood plane was. Then I finally saw an airplane.

I almost stepped on a rattlesnake @Aeroknow 

@tyler.durden that OG bud looks like a pretty softball


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 6, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> It's been so humid and hot here it's been a bit difficult to breath. Feels like you're inhaling water.


Hot water at that right?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 6, 2019)

Oh yeah.
Doctors doctors and more doctors.
Went to Hooters last night and nervously watched the door.
I can’t believe I am saying this but I’m getting tired of growing.
I got a tattoo in the Oregon district. Made many texts to friends to make sure they were ok.
I’m just tired.

Recharge me yo!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2019)

Blueberries and oatmeal for breakfast after a 5 mile trike ride.....


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Aug 6, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I've been SO busy with my music shit lately, rehearsing, practicing, gigging, busking... that my perpetual is backed up. These beautiful fat ladies are almost 3 weeks over due. They're ripe as hell, and really swollen.
> 
> View attachment 4375172
> 
> ...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Blueberries and oatmeal for breakfast after a 5 mile trike ride.....
> View attachment 4375323



Breakfast, I love burgers and flavored fizzy water.
Eating healthy tastes so good!


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 6, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4375339
> Breakfast, I love burgers and flavored fizzy water.
> Eating healthy tastes so good!


Try using peanut butter instead of the cheese tmo, you'll thank me


----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4375339
> Breakfast, I love burgers and flavored fizzy water.
> Eating healthy tastes so good!


I eat steel cut Oats for breakfast every morning....biscuit or no


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Try using peanut butter instead of the cheese tmo, you'll thank me


ROFLMAO!! Sugar and legumes, just say no. I love Peanut Butter but way to many carbs. I can't have Almond Butter in the house. I'd eat the entire thing with a spoon.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I eat steel cut Oats for breakfast every morning....biscuit or no


Do you have to short the water on the oats to get them to fit on the biscuit?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 6, 2019)

If I don't have leftovers from dinner; chorizo and eggs brekkie of champions


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> If I don't have leftovers from dinner; chorizo and eggs brekkie of champions


Oh gawd yes! But I do that pretty regularly.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Do you have to short the water on the oats to get them to fit on the biscuit?


I usually eat them separately


----------



## raratt (Aug 6, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> If I don't have leftovers from dinner; chorizo and eggs brekkie of champions


Replace chorizo with smoked brats and that's mine.


----------



## ANC (Aug 6, 2019)

Been having one of those days... Been Ok productive, but the bipolar is making it really hard. Being up and down at the same time for some reason.
I'm not even really pissed but I'm shouting at everything anyway.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2019)

ok that's it, just send me here till my attitude changes...
 



hint: it's gonna be a while, i'll be the guy on the 2nd sand bar, be warned i might be running from a shark...just fyi


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 6, 2019)

ANC said:


> Been having one of those days... Been Ok productive, but the bipolar is making it really hard. Being up and down at the same time for some reason.
> I'm not even really pissed but I'm shouting at everything anyway.


Do you rapid cycle brother?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 6, 2019)

I’m having leftover grilled bok bok with chipotle ranch sauce


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m having leftover grilled bok bok with chipotle ranch sauce


What's bok bok?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 6, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m having leftover grilled bok bok with chipotle ranch sauce


I'd eat that


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 6, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> What's bok bok?


Chicken  bok bok bok


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 6, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I eat steel cut Oats for breakfast every morning....biscuit or no


Be careful what kind of oats you buy. 
A lot of farmers use roundup (glyphosate) to kill oat crops prior to harvest. They do it so the oats will dry out. Supposedly it makes them much easier to process.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 6, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd eat that


With Swiss cheese on toast. Wendy’s got nutin on me


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 6, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Blueberries and oatmeal for breakfast after a 5 mile trike ride.....
> View attachment 4375323


That’s what my Daughter has to have for breakie everyday or the world ends lol


----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> That’s what my Daughter has to have for breakie everyday or the world ends lol


smart girl....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 6, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> That’s what my Daughter has to have for breakie everyday or the world ends lol


My step mother has eaten them every morning since I’ve known her, about 25 years.
@Chunky Stool you say they’re dangerous huh?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Be careful what kind of oats you buy.
> A lot of farmers use roundup (glyphosate) to kill oat crops prior to harvest. They do it so the oats will dry out. Supposedly it makes them much easier to process.


"World Champion" Bobs Red Mill Oats...the winner of the Golden Spurtle.....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 6, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Blueberries and oatmeal for breakfast after a 5 mile trike ride.....
> View attachment 4375323


Mrs. Stool & I picked 50+ lbs of "blue crop" blueberries last Saturday. 
Then she ran errands and left me to process them by myself. 

Meh, probably just as well. 
I'm OCD about that shit and do a much better job than she does. (But take twice as long...)


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 6, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> My step mother has eaten them every morning since I’ve known her, about 25 years.
> @Chunky Stool you say they’re dangerous huh?


Yeah there dangerous put a bowl of oats in front of my 5 year old with out them.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 6, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> My step mother has eaten them every morning since I’ve known her, about 25 years.
> @Chunky Stool you say they’re dangerous huh?


Only certain brands. 
Avoid Nature Valley products...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 6, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Yeah there dangerous put a bowl of oats in front of my 5 year old with out them.


Hahaha I can picture that


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I eat steel cut Oats for breakfast every morning....biscuit or no


We have an oatmeal bar here that's right up your alley. I like going there when it's cold out and getting the very berry with vanilla drizzle.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 6, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> If I don't have leftovers from dinner; chorizo and eggs brekkie of champions


The breakfast of Aussie champions


----------



## raratt (Aug 6, 2019)

Canna oatmeal cookies sounds like a plan, I have a couple pints of trimmings...hmmm.


----------



## raratt (Aug 6, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> View attachment 4375382
> The breakfast of Aussie champions


Vegemite?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2019)

raratt said:


> Vegemite?


I was just gonna ask that...


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 6, 2019)

raratt said:


> Vegemite?


Yes, notice I only put on a little bit on when I’ve watched Americans eat it they put it on thick and it taste horrible. Unless your my 2 year old and can eat it straight out the jar tablespoon at a time lol. But it’s also has all the b Vitman’s.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2019)

raratt said:


> Canna oatmeal cookies sounds like a plan, I have a couple pints of trimmings...hmmm.


Make some canna butter and use it to make cookies.....


----------



## raratt (Aug 6, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Yes, notice I only put on a little bit on when I’ve watched Americans eat it they put it on thick and it taste horrible. Unless your my 2 year old and can eat it straight out the jar tablespoon at a time lol. But it’s also has all the b Vitman’s.


We're used to p-nut butter...lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 6, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> View attachment 4375382
> The breakfast of Aussie champions


That's supposed to be enough fuel to start the day? Dusty, that's a snack


----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> That's supposed to be enough fuel to start the day? Dusty, that's a snack


I wonder how it would taste with a sausage patty and an egg?.....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 6, 2019)

Tweaked frozen pizza!
I added gorgonzola, bacon bits, and extra mozzarella. 

Into the oven it goes! 
-- edit -- 
@Singlemalt -- "creamin' Sicilian"...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Tweaked frozen pizza!


I was looking around in the pic for the meth pipe. Then I remembered that either Quizo or stonedfarmer must have take it with when they left.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I usually eat them separately


I did master a new trick a while back.... I found out I can ride my trike and eat a sausage biscuit simultaneously. who knew?


----------



## raratt (Aug 6, 2019)

TA DA!


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 6, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I wonder how it would taste with a sausage patty and an egg?.....


Just crush up a multi-vitamin on top and it will be close.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 6, 2019)

Since everyone is in Foodie mode, Venison burgers from a couple nights ago.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 6, 2019)

raratt said:


> Canna oatmeal cookies sounds like a plan, I have a couple pints of trimmings...hmmm.


you can also infuse it in olive oil....just saying.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Since everyone is in Foodie mode, Venison burgers from a couple nights ago.
> 
> View attachment 4375435


Making my mouth water. Dinner won't be here for another 40 minutes.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 6, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> That's supposed to be enough fuel to start the day? Dusty, that's a snack


It comes with 3 cups of coffee!!! Have you seen the size of me lately trying to drop a few kilos lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 6, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> It comes with 3 cups of coffee!!! Have you seen the size of me lately trying to drop a few kilos lol


LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 6, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I wonder how it would taste with a sausage patty and an egg?.....


Probably pretty damn good. I'd use it to sop up my chorizo


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 6, 2019)

Chili Verde this morning.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 6, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 4375519
> 
> Chili Verde this morning.


Oh my god!! Belongs in Beautiful thread


----------



## raratt (Aug 6, 2019)

I accept the food pic challenge...fired up the smoker today.

Spent most of the day comparing solar systems and emailing an electrician I think I am using for install. I'm looking at about $20K for a 6.6 kW system. That will cover 80+% of my bill easily. I have to get some financing nailed down now.
Suds and buds time.


----------



## 420God (Aug 6, 2019)

Beautiful day for a ride.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2019)

420God said:


> Beautiful day for a ride.
> View attachment 4375559 View attachment 4375563View attachment 4375569


She said selfies bro, Selfies!......I think you missed the point


----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 4375519
> 
> Chili Verde this morning.


that looks so good. Huevos Rancheros is my favorite breakfast.....but they don't serve it at Jack in the Box.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 6, 2019)

doublejj said:


> that looks so good. Huevos Rancheros is my favorite breakfast.....but they don't serve it at Jack in the Box.


Count yourself lucky you have a Jack in the Box available to you - the nearest one to me is over 1400 miles & I'm not pedaling that far for breakfast!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 6, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Count yourself lucky you have a Jack in the Box available to you - the nearest one to me is over 1400 miles & I'm not pedaling that far for breakfast!


Actually, you should count yourself lucky, having 1 that far away! 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Aug 6, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Count yourself lucky you have a Jack in the Box available to you - the nearest one to me is over 1400 miles & I'm not pedaling that far for breakfast!


Only fast food in my town is Taco Bell, the nearest Jack in the Box has been written up so many times by the health department you would be rolling the dice to eat there. There is an overpriced pizza place ant 2 other Mexican food places. Mi Pueblito is pretty good and reasonable.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 6, 2019)

raratt said:


> Only fast food in my town is Taco Bell, the nearest Jack in the Box has been written up so many times by the health department you would be rolling the dice to eat there. There is an overpriced pizza place ant 2 other Mexican food places. Mi Pueblito is pretty good and reasonable.


I should mention, I used to do commercial pest control. I know what happens behind the counter in a lot of restaurants. 
@GreatwhiteNorth I repeat, count yourself lucky 

SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 6, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> I should mention, I used to do commercial pest control. I know what happens behind the counter in a lot of restaurants.
> @GreatwhiteNorth I repeat, count yourself lucky
> 
> SH420


Woah, didn't know.
Guess I'm lucky & didn't even know it.
Thanks for the heads up.

Edit: I suppose that also counts for the Sourdough Jack - damn, I love that thing when we go south.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 6, 2019)

Diets goin well not but free beer and food and get paid to eat it life is tough


----------



## ANC (Aug 7, 2019)

success, I cut the first tee bar in my jig.
Also have a jar of aluminium chips now.. thinking thermite, but I can't think of anything to burn with it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 7, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Diets goin well not but free beer and food and get paid to eat it life is toughView attachment 4375655View attachment 4375657


What's with the rim on that pint glass.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 7, 2019)

I got up


----------



## Karah (Aug 7, 2019)

Are birthdays accomplishments? Because they should be. I made it another year.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Aug 7, 2019)

Karah said:


> Are birthdays accomplishments? Because they should be. I made it another year.


I got another call to pick up my wine. I'll go alone if I can't find someone that wants to join me by the end of the week.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 7, 2019)

Morning all....hope everyone is keeping cool....and staying healthy...

80F and Balmy and we are going for the century mark again for another day......can't wait till fall.....i have a few experiments i would like to do...

Coffee is up and hot...working on the second cup for me....


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 7, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Actually, you should count yourself lucky, having 1 that far away!
> 
> SH420


Stole the words right out of my mouth! That food will kill you. Ok sugar (aka carbs) will do it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 7, 2019)

Karah said:


> Are birthdays accomplishments? Because they should be. I made it another year.


Happy Birthday Karah. 



curious2garden said:


> Stole the words right out of my mouth! That food will kill you. Ok sugar (aka carbs) will do it.


I ate my oatmeal this morning Doctor.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 7, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Happy Birthday Karah.
> 
> 
> 
> I ate my oatmeal this morning Doctor.


It's the carbs with the high glycemic index that are bad for you. They stop all weight loss due to the over activation of insulin. Oatmeal is better for you than most sugared breakfast cereals but not if you add sweeteners.

PS I don't believe any current 'nutritional' science after big agriculture bought out the scientists by underwriting them.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 7, 2019)

I smoke my breakfast everyday.
Dobbies n coffee 

Breakfast of champions! 

I knew my rear sprocket was getting tried, as i sheared a couple teeth off, front was was starting to pull, figured I could get 1 more rip while I waited for the new parts in the mail. 
Got to love the low end torque of a 2t 

All better.... 

Now to install this baby 
But 1st


----------



## ANC (Aug 7, 2019)

Its raining so hard I had to turn up the volume on my PC.
Just had my first firm order for lights. I'm pretty stoked.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 7, 2019)

ANC said:


> Its raining so hard I had to turn up the volume on my PC.
> Just had my first firm order for lights. I'm pretty stoked.








Sweet, you are in the right side of this business, congratulations.
PS it's raining here too


----------



## ANC (Aug 7, 2019)

I am telling you, I switched at the perfect moment, so many new growers, and prices are down a 3rd already 
electricity prices just went up from R1.70 per unit to R1.99 to add insult in injury.

It did require loads of skills picked up during various phases of my life. I got a lot done that most people would have to pay someone to do for them. 
The only thing I farm out is my accounting and tax, ironically I did pass business accounting during my banking exams


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 7, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> What's with the rim on that pint glass.


That’s a jug of beer it equivalent of 2 pints


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 7, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> That’s a jug of beer it equivalent of 2 pints


I don't go to classy enough joints I guess.  Pitchers here are plastic and hold four pints


----------



## ANC (Aug 7, 2019)

No fucking way am I drinking out of plastic


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 7, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't go to classy enough joints I guess.  Pitchers here are plastic and hold four pints


We have those as well, the bigger ones are always plastic. Probably to many pissed idiots dropping them 
We also have 3 beer glass sizes pots, schooners and obviously pints. They say it’s to accommodate the different weather, pot been the smallest drink them in summer so the beer stays cool. 
Aussie make beer complicated lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 7, 2019)

I'm not really a beer drinker. I have noticed that when someone orders a pitcher they usually give them smaller glasses. They've stared using plastic pints at dance clubs here. Oddly you can get water and cocktails in glass still.


----------



## raratt (Aug 7, 2019)

I limit myself, I only drink beer on days ending in "Y".


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 7, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not really a beer drinker. I have noticed that when someone orders a pitcher they usually give them smaller glasses. They've stared using plastic pints at dance clubs here. Oddly you can get water and cocktails in glass still.


Clubs here only serve plastic, to many idiots using glasses as weapons. I probably go out to clubs 4 times a year now and that’s my mates draggin me out. I feel a bit like Bob Seger “you wouldn’t get me out on the floor”.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 7, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not really a beer drinker. I have noticed that when someone orders a pitcher they usually give them smaller glasses. They've stared using plastic pints at dance clubs here. Oddly you can get water and cocktails in glass still.


Most folks generally don't get belligerent drinking water, my knowledge of Canadians is scanty though


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 7, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Clubs here only serve plastic, to many idiots using glasses as weapons. I probably go out to clubs 4 times a year now and that’s my mates draggin me out. I feel a bit like Bob Seger “you wouldn’t get me out on the floor”.


When I go to dive bars I always order my beer in bottles  for a couple reasons.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 7, 2019)

raratt said:


> I limit myself, I only drink beer on days ending in "Y".


Lol.

I always tell people that vaping(don’t hate) has helped me from not smoking cigs anymore. And I only need to vape when I’m drinking beer, other wise i’d totally blow it and start smoking again.


























Problem is I drink beer almost everyday


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 7, 2019)

Karah said:


> Are birthdays accomplishments? Because they should be. I made it another year.


Happy bday, I love your signature


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 7, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> I should mention, I used to do commercial pest control. I know what happens behind the counter in a lot of restaurants.
> @GreatwhiteNorth I repeat, count yourself lucky
> 
> SH420


I got food poisoning twice when younger from my old local one in San Jose so i don’t really care to get it that often. The nearest one in the town i live in now, my truck doesn’t make it through their fucking drive-through without having to do a 5 point turn and i still fuck up my wheels!

Fuck jack in the crack i say!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 8, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Most folks generally don't get belligerent drinking water, my knowledge of Canadians is scanty though


I've seen my share of ornery drunk Canadians, been one a few too many times. I threw a full drink as hard as I could at a guy on a patio once. I missed by a mile, then the bouncer kicked him out.


----------



## ANC (Aug 8, 2019)

Fucking car ate a battery. Had one delivered quickly. Great thing about small village living, had it dropped off after hours and only need to go settle on Saturday as tomorrow is a holiday.


----------



## raratt (Aug 8, 2019)

67 degrees @ 8:45, light SW breeze to 10 MPH, supposed to get to 90 today, I think that's a little optimistic. Time for more coffee and to make some smokes. Mornin all.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Aug 8, 2019)

The records, books and movies chain Dimples is closing and they have been rolling back their prices. Kind wish they would've gone out of business sooner so I get the 50% sales. I enjoy their store a lot and might swing up to the one in Roseville to check out the remaining new vinyl they have to buy at reduced price.

I don't collect, however they have multiple copies of A.Chal - Gazi Lp for $8 after discount at the store on Arden and it retails for $20-$30 online.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 8, 2019)

raratt said:


> 67 degrees @ 8:45, light SW breeze to 10 MPH, supposed to get to 90 today, I think that's a little optimistic. Time for more coffee and to make some smokes. Mornin all.


It's 103 here already. The humidity is off the charts and we are headed for at least 113


----------



## raratt (Aug 8, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> It's 103 here already. The humidity is off the charts and we are headed for at least 113


Do you have a weather station?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 8, 2019)

raratt said:


> Do you have a weather station?


Pretty much


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 8, 2019)

raratt said:


> 67 degrees @ 8:45, light SW breeze to 10 MPH, supposed to get to 90 today, I think that's a little optimistic. Time for more coffee and to make some smokes. Mornin all.


mornin......coffee is up and ready to go.....already been outside watering and feeding the ol animals.....got the garden watered too...

84F feels like 90F already here...


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 8, 2019)

Winning...


----------



## ANC (Aug 8, 2019)

Fuck its going to be 1degree celsius tonight.


----------



## ANC (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Bareback (Aug 8, 2019)

I installed this carpet today... it kinda looks like someone threw up.


----------



## ANC (Aug 8, 2019)

Oh, It's carpet, I thought I was having a stroke.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 8, 2019)

raratt said:


> 67 degrees @ 8:45, light SW breeze to 10 MPH, supposed to get to 90 today, I think that's a little optimistic. Time for more coffee and to make some smokes. Mornin all.


I read this Somewhere earlier. living in Florida is like taking a hot shower and then getting dressed without drying off. Lol if we had @curious2garden temps with our humidity


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 8, 2019)

Transplanted clones and got the other batch outside getting ready for their final home. I'm getting better roots. Might have to take another round of cuttings in a bit lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 8, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Very nice! How about one more light strip down the middle?


Here some updated pics with my main light in the center. I just finished putting the connector on and hanging it in the tent. I think it’s going to be a pain in the ass to level.


----------



## raratt (Aug 8, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Here some updated pics with my main light in the center. I just finished putting the connector on and hanging it in the tent. I think it’s going to be a pain in the ass to level.
> 
> View attachment 4376463 View attachment 4376464 View attachment 4376465


Would you be able to attach a couple "L" brackets to the center light and the cross member then just use the adjusters attached to it?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 8, 2019)

raratt said:


> Would you be able to attach a couple "L" brackets to the center light and the cross member then just use the adjusters attached to it?


Do you think the cross member is strong enough to support the outside structure long term? It’s 1/8” aluminum and there’s two pieces sandwiched together on top to support the weight of the power supply.


----------



## raratt (Aug 8, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you think the cross member is strong enough to support the outside structure long term? It’s 1/8” aluminum and there’s two pieces sandwiched together on top to support the weight of the power supply.


I'm not sure, if needed you could sandwich another layer on it?


----------



## raratt (Aug 8, 2019)

@ANC what do you think? You're a builder now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 8, 2019)

I’m sure if needed we could add another piece. I’m nowhere near the weight limit of the tent. My dad had lots of the 1/4” u shaped aluminum that’s used on the inside edge. That could be used and it would also make a small stand to keep the power supplies separate.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 8, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> I read this Somewhere earlier. living in Florida is like taking a hot shower and then getting dressed without drying off. Lol *if* *we* *had* *@curious2garden temps with our humidity *


You'd probably be dead. Real temp would be like an oven on low, 25° higher.


----------



## raratt (Aug 8, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you think the cross member is strong enough to support the outside structure long term? It’s 1/8” aluminum and there’s two pieces sandwiched together on top to support the weight of the power supply.


I think if the L is as wide as the cross member it would be stable, and probably distribute the weight well enough. One way to find out!


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 8, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You'd probably be dead. Real temp would be like an oven on low, 25° higher.


Real talk.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 8, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You'd probably be dead. Real temp would be like an oven on low, 25° higher.


I was gonna say that but didn’t want to sound dramatic. Lol. But yeah, dead


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 8, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> I was gonna say that but didn’t want to sound dramatic. Lol. But yeah, dead


Everybody wouId have to work at night. 

The graveyard shift isn't that bad though, you can get used to it. 

They might find out in 100 yrs.
Dress light .


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 8, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Everybody wouId have to work at night.
> 
> The graveyard shift isn't that bad though, you can get used to it.
> 
> ...


I barely go out now. It was 80 @5am and [email protected] Cool 69 inside..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Aug 8, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


----------



## ANC (Aug 9, 2019)

His dad seems to have a good head on his shoulders...
as for the bars, I helped someone recently who added a bar on each side of his quantum boards.
We had to drop the bars about 2" to get equal par levels to the edges.


----------



## ANC (Aug 9, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


Fucking gingers


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 9, 2019)

Morning everyone....hope everyone is nice and cool with this heat.....

it's 86F with 74%Rh outside and we are under and extreme heat warning....ugh....

Found that car i put in that other thread.....lets see if i can wiggle in and make some extra dinero......glad lights and water are paid up to date now......little extra will go a long way right now.....


----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone....hope everyone is nice and cool with this heat.....
> 
> it's 86F with 74%Rh outside and we are under and extreme heat warning....ugh....
> 
> Found that car i put in that other thread.....lets see if i can wiggle in and make some extra dinero......glad lights and water are paid up to date now......little extra will go a long way right now.....


Our predicted high is one degree above your current. 67 right now with some clouds and a nice breeze. Mornin.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 9, 2019)

raratt said:


> Our predicted high is one degree above your current. 67 right now with some clouds and a nice breeze. Mornin.


damn wish we had those temps now........wife is getting a little edgy being couped up in the house next to the a/c her MS is messing with her big time......told her to eat some of that special honey if it gets to much...

so hows the moring working out for ya.....working on my second cup of coffee right now...


----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> damn wish we had those temps now........wife is getting a little edgy being couped up in the house next to the a/c her MS is messing with her big time......told her to eat some of that special honey if it gets to much...
> 
> so hows the moring working out for ya.....working on my second cup of coffee right now...


I'm doing the same, not much planned for the day. I should get off my ass and get the brakes put back together on my Toy and get it back on 4 wheels.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 9, 2019)

raratt said:


> I'm doing the same, not much planned for the day. I should get off my ass and get the brakes put back together on my Toy and get it back on 4 wheels.


haha...you procrastniator you.......

i have to do brakes tonight on a friends car.......he said if i'd do it he'll give me a little $$$ for comp.......mean while i have to get the bags of aluminum cans to the scrap yard today....been cleaning up the area under my car port....


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 9, 2019)

Tonight!! This is a fantastic venue too:


----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> haha...you procrastniator you.......
> 
> i have to do brakes tonight on a friends car.......he said if i'd do it he'll give me a little $$$ for comp.......mean while i have to get the bags of aluminum cans to the scrap yard today....been cleaning up the area under my car port....


Guilty, it has been sitting on jacks for a long time.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Tonight!! This is a fantastic venue too:


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 9, 2019)

^^^LMAO, neener neener


----------



## doublejj (Aug 9, 2019)

5 miles today......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 9, 2019)

doublejj said:


> 5 miles today......
> View attachment 4376821


Do you have paparazzi that follow you around?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 9, 2019)

LOL


----------



## doublejj (Aug 9, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Do you have paparazzi that follow you around?


Lol...I have fans everywhere.....actually just rode by the park and asked someone walking the track to take a pic


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 9, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Tonight!! This is a fantastic venue too:


This is such a good jam. I don’t think i know of any other songs by them but i’d see them live if i could for sure


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 9, 2019)

Ok so it’s dam near ready just need to attach the screed bars. 40yds tomorrow morning. I’ll be framing in no time 


Getting lucky with some killer weather


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 9, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Ok so it’s dam near ready just need to attach the screed bars. 40yds tomorrow morning. I’ll be framing in no time
> View attachment 4376967
> 
> Getting lucky with some killer weather


Damn the torpedoes, full speed ahead.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 9, 2019)

Only 9 months since the fire! 
Jesus christ do i have some making up to do


----------



## doublejj (Aug 9, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> This is such a good jam. I don’t think i know of any other songs by them but i’d see them live if i could for sure


This came out while I was working at Folsom and was on my commute play rotation for years...


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 9, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Damn the torpedoes, full speed ahead.


Yes sir! And then once i’m done building i signed on to do double the size grow i had at my house before, so 24 DE’s lol. I don’t even wanna think about that, but i really can’t wait at the same time.

The cool thing about here is that there is absolutely zero worry of people smelling what the rock is cooking indoor. Know what i’m sayin? Lol. Or bible people knocking at the door while trimming etc.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 9, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Ok so it’s dam near ready just need to attach the screed bars. 40yds tomorrow morning. I’ll be framing in no time
> View attachment 4376967
> 
> Getting lucky with some killer weather


Y U Gotta keep teasing me with that tractor?!.....


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 9, 2019)

Cultivated the East gh. Threw down 12 cu ft of compost, some rice bran, soybean meal, kelp meal, and neem meal while I was at it. Next up is the south gh when the soil drys out a lil bit. Gonna fill that fucker up as soon as these seedlings and clones are a bit more established . Also rinsed all the plants and the greenhouse walls and roofs. Definitely enjoying this 90 degree day. So are all the plants.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 9, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Y U Gotta keep teasing me with that tractor?!.....


Dude. Yeah I didn’t buy a green one or a full size yellow one but it’s come in so handy bro. I probably would have already spent a few grand renting when i needed. I love my little blue tractor.
Next season I’m def digging holes. I think the hot ass temps aren’t the best with smartpots. I mean i know they aren’t but was in a rush.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 9, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Yes sir! And then once i’m done building i signed on to do double the size grow i had at my house before, so 24 DE’s lol. I don’t even wanna think about that, but i really can’t wait at the same time.
> 
> The cool thing about here is that there is absolutely zero worry of people smelling what the rock is cooking indoor. Know what i’m sayin? Lol. Or bible people knocking at the door while trimming etc.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 9, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Dude. Yeah I didn’t buy a green one or a full size yellow one but it’s come in so handy bro. I probably would have already spent a few grand renting when i needed. I love my little blue tractor.


There's not a lot of stuff on here that makes me jealous, but you've found one.....


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 9, 2019)

I got the IRS to say WTF? and disregard a $295. bill they sent yesterday. So that was kinda cool. 
Topped off the propane tank while my suppler was having a sale, $1.99 gal.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 9, 2019)

@doublejj 
Like I said, a little late to the game 
 
Gonna cage them next week. Gotta drive up to LiveWire in Penn Valley to get the good fencing. Then i think i’m gonna put some hoops up already and maybe put up some 40% shade cloth. I don’t like how hot it gets here. I’m hoping the shade cloth helps. Plus, hoops up because you just know it’s gonna rain like a mofo this croptober lol unlike the last few years.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 9, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


>


I feel things WILL be better in the end sometimes.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 9, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> @doublejj
> Like I said, a little late to the game
> View attachment 4376974
> Gonna cage them next week. Gotta drive up to LiveWire in Penn Valley to get the good fencing. Then i think i’m gonna put some hoops up already and maybe put up some 40% shade cloth. I don’t like how hot it gets here. I’m hoping the shade cloth helps. Plus, hoops up because you just know it’s gonna rain like a mofo this croptober lol unlike the last few years.


Sweet!...7' re-mesh wire makes the best cages... imho


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 9, 2019)

Oh.



And did you guys know the 86th person died from The Camp Fire earlier this week? Died at UC Davis from burns. The poor guy had been in there since the fire. Fucked up man.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 9, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh.
> 
> 
> 
> And did you guys know the 86th person died from The Camp Fire earlier this week? Died at UC Davis from burns. The poor guy had been in there since the fire. Fucked up man.


That's fucked up.....
7' remesh wire cages....


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 9, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Sweet!...7' re-mesh wire makes the best cages... imho


The non-galvy stuff?
I’d rock that stuff for sure if i was planning on throwing it away after this season because it rusts. But, that’s what you guys rock? Outdoor(not under the g-house)?
6x6 squares, rigid as fuck but it rusts.

I might now actually lol. I’ve been thinking about it


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 9, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> I got the IRS to say WTF? and disregard a $295. bill they sent yesterday. So that was kinda cool.
> Topped off the propane tank while my suppler was having a sale, $1.99 gal.


1.99? Are ya outta ya mind?

That’s a great price for sure bro.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 9, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> @doublejj
> Like I said, a little late to the game
> View attachment 4376974
> Gonna cage them next week. Gotta drive up to LiveWire in Penn Valley to get the good fencing. Then i think i’m gonna put some hoops up already and maybe put up some 40% shade cloth. I don’t like how hot it gets here. I’m hoping the shade cloth helps. Plus, hoops up because you just know it’s gonna rain like a mofo this croptober lol unlike the last few years.


What size pots? Looking nice out there.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 9, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> What size pots? Looking nice out there.


Thanks dude! Only 200 gal’s.

The row of Dolato s1’s on the left are the regular sp’s the other ones are the 5’ wide “squat” ones.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 9, 2019)

@doublejj 
Duh! The cages will be under hoops. 

Great call! I can get the shit from home depot


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 9, 2019)

I like the original SP look. Have you noticed any difference in root development using the squat ones?


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 9, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I like the original SP look. Have you noticed any difference in root development using the squat ones?


No, and having different strains in the two different pots def doesn’t make it a great experiment lol.

My growshop only had what they had the day I went there to grab the pots.


----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Ok so it’s dam near ready just need to attach the screed bars. 40yds tomorrow morning. I’ll be framing in no time
> View attachment 4376967
> 
> Getting lucky with some killer weather


How you going to cool it?


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 9, 2019)

raratt said:


> How you going to cool it?


Are you talking after the pour, the slab?

A couple hrs after my buddy burns the finish i’ll snap lines and saw cut in the expansions.
Rebar, fiber mesh in the concrete(6 sack)and me soft cutting in the expansions the only thing i can do is spray it down every couple hrs after.

If it’s gonna crack it’s gonna crack but i’ll have done everything i can to control it


----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Are you talking after the pour, the slab?
> 
> A couple hrs after my buddy burns the finish i’ll snap lines and saw cut in the expansions.
> Rebar, fiber mesh in the concrete(6 sack)and me soft cutting in the expansions the only thing i can do is spray it down every couple hrs after.
> ...


I was talking about when it is finished and has lights. There isn't a way to groove it for crack control? Seems to be a pain to have to cut it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 9, 2019)

raratt said:


> I was talking about when it is finished and has lights. There isn't a way to groove it for crack control? Seems to be a pain to have to cut it.


Oh!! Lol, the growroom!

Haven’t picked out the the AC’s yet but most likely going with 3 - 4ton units. That’s to also cool veg room and dry-room too, plus a little left over for expanding.


As far as cutting in the expansions, that’s really not that big of a deal. I have a soft cutting saw here that I rented a couple hrs ago. It’s a stand up push behind thing.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 9, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh!! Lol, the growroom!
> 
> Haven’t picked out the the AC’s yet but most likely going with 3 - 4ton units. That’s to also cool veg room and dry-room too, plus a little left over for expanding.
> 
> ...


This could hold you over till you pick em out, the price is right.
https://goldcountry.craigslist.org/zip/d/colfax-large-metal-ac-heater-units/6952982837.html


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 9, 2019)

Saw Alice in chains and Korn tonight, smooched a girl in the parking lot..now we're awkwardly in parking lot traffic. I'm trying to look cool from the back now her and her rowdy counterparts are behind me


----------



## doublejj (Aug 9, 2019)

Indagrow said:


> Saw Alice in chains and Korn tonight, smooched a girl in the parking lot..now we're awkwardly in parking lot traffic. I'm trying to look cool from the back now her and her rowdy counterparts are behind me View attachment 4377035


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 10, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Ok so it’s dam near ready just need to attach the screed bars. 40yds tomorrow morning. I’ll be framing in no time
> View attachment 4376967
> 
> Getting lucky with some killer weather


Nice snake pit...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 10, 2019)

doublejj said:


>


We still don't know if indagrow got into her box...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2019)

Indagrow said:


> Saw Alice in chains and Korn tonight, smooched a girl in the parking lot..now we're awkwardly in parking lot traffic. I'm trying to look cool from the back now her and her rowdy counterparts are behind me View attachment 4377035


No pics of the hotness? SMH kids


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2019)

@Singlemalt on a scale of 1-10 how is that hangover ? Time for the post show report. Pics for extra credit!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2019)

dunno about him, but my hangover is killing me right now.....lol....

had a little gathering last night.....still trying to figure out who's shorts are these......i know my wife and I don't wear a size 1

ugh....thinkin nap might help jog my memory...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2019)

ok coffee and naproxin for the start...

coffee is up and hot btw.....

80F and a wakey 86%Rh oh hell.....this is gonna be interesting..


----------



## raratt (Aug 10, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> dunno about him, but my hangover is killing me right now.....lol....
> 
> had a little gathering last night.....still trying to figure out who's shorts are these......i know my wife and don't wear a size 1
> 
> ugh....thinkin nap might help jog my memory...


You know a party was good if you find random pieces of clothing scattered around the next day! I miss those days, but not the hangovers. Our cool weather is continuing today 69 and a nice breeze now. I'm still working on getting financing lined up to get a solar system installed, have an estimate for a 6.6k system.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> dunno about him, but my hangover is killing me right now.....lol....
> 
> had a little gathering last night.....still trying to figure out who's shorts are these......i know my wife and I don't wear a size 1
> 
> ugh....thinkin nap might help jog my memory...


Some things are best left unremembered.



BudmanTX said:


> ok coffee and naproxin for the start...
> 
> coffee is up and hot btw.....
> 
> 80F and a wakey 86%Rh oh hell.....this is gonna be interesting..


Coca Cola, Pepto Bismal, Aspirin, B6/B12 and oxygen if you have it (better with cpap) to speed the reaction. It was not an uncommon sight in the ORs to find us 'testing' the ventilators.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Some things are best left unremembered.
> 
> 
> Coca Cola, Pepto Bismal, Aspirin, B6/B12 and oxygen if you have it (better with cpap) to speed the reaction. It was not an uncommon sight in the ORs to find us 'testing' the ventilators.



eh your prolly right about the first part.......did find someone elses stash though...smells kinda good....i'll put that away just in case....

no Cola messes with my tummy to much but i will switch to a ginger ale........pepto ckeck, Asprin already taken with a Naproxin....and i took my B12.....also took my heart meds, blood pressure kinda thing...i should be ok in a bit.....that nap looks all so tempting though...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> You know a party was good if you find random pieces of clothing scattered around the next day! I miss those days, but not the hangovers. Our cool weather is continuing today 69 and a nice breeze now. I'm still working on getting financing lined up to get a solar system installed, have an estimate for a 6.6k system.


been looking in those systems myself.....take all major appliances to it.....fridge, oven, water heater, washer and dryer, and A/C....acquaintance of mine has his to a system....his bill is like OMG kinda of thing...

oh and take this  to your 69F n the morning.....just kidding


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> eh your prolly right about the first part.......did find someone elses stash though...smells kinda good....i'll put that away just in case....
> 
> no Cola messes with my tummy to much but i will switch to a ginger ale........pepto ckeck, Asprin already taken with a Naproxin....and i took my B12.....also took my heart meds, blood pressure kinda thing...i should be ok in a bit.....that nap looks all so tempting though...


You need the caffeine and a ton of sugar to replace your liver's sugar stores, get on it! Not regular food. This calls for imbibing HIGH Glycemic carbs. If you have some high fructose corn syrup this is the time to use that poison.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> You need the caffeine and a ton of sugar to replace your liver's sugar stores, get on it! Not regular food. This calls for imbibing HIGH Glycemic carbs. If you have some high fructose corn syrup this is the time to use that poison.


on it, second cup of coffee on the way, just took a spoon full of reg honey......not the space tomato honey.....i'll take that later in the day.....hehe


----------



## raratt (Aug 10, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> been looking in those systems myself.....take all major appliances to it.....fridge, oven, water heater, washer and dryer, and A/C....acquaintance of mine has his to a system....his bill is like OMG kinda of thing...
> 
> oh and take this  to your 69F n the morning.....just kidding


Low temp was 63, we are supposed to warm up a bit again soon. My bill last month would have been $400 without my po people discount, 260 with it. The system would cut it at least in half in the summer.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 10, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> No pics of the hotness? SMH kids


I try to lead by example.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 10, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I try to lead by example.....


Lol


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I try to lead by example.....


You have paparazzi. Your secret is out.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> Low temp was 63, we are supposed to warm up a bit again soon. My bill last month would have been $400 without my po people discount, 260 with it. The system would cut it at least in half in the summer.


with a good enough system you can actually pay $0, the acquaintance i mention think the last time i seen his bill during the summer was $80, in the winter he doesn't have to pay at all...in fact the power company pays him for the power he produces....and he lives right in the area of the power plant...


----------



## raratt (Aug 10, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> with a good enough system you can actually pay $0, the acquaintance i mention think the last time i seen his bill during the summer was $80, in the winter he doesn't have to pay at all...in fact the power company pays him for the power he produces....and he lives right in the area of the power plant...


I know, but I can't afford a big enough one, nor do I have the room on my roof without using racks on my patio roof to cover all the bill, which would also add to the cost. The tax break means nothing because I don't make enough to be taxed.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 10, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> @Singlemalt on a scale of 1-10 how is that hangover ? Time for the post show report. Pics for extra credit!


I've had worse, slight headache, tired. I should be back to normal in a few hours. Pic of each group forthwith Went to bed around 2 am.
Great concert tho, fucking rocking time


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> I know, but I can't afford a big enough one, nor do I have the room on my roof without using racks on my patio roof to cover all the bill, which would also add to the cost. The tax break means nothing because I don't make enough to be taxed.


you know you could look into putting wind involvement in your system too.....look up wind turbines, you could possible put them in your garden or something as an addon later....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> I know, but I can't afford a big enough one, nor do I have the room on my roof without using racks on my patio roof to cover all the bill, which would also add to the cost. The tax break means nothing because I don't make enough to be taxed.


but if you can live with your current elec bill you can use the new power in that new grow bigger room


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I've had worse, slight headache, tired. I should be back to normal in a few hours. Pic of each group forthwithView attachment 4377238 Went to bed around 2 am.
> Great concert tho, fucking rocking time


LOL I see she doesn't care much for you!


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 10, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I see she doesn't care much for you!


Nah, she was ok. She was looking at some drunk who fell over the row to the right and slightly back


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 10, 2019)

Trying to accomplish rolling a mighty joint with a fucked up thumb (s)


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Trying to accomplish rolling a mighty joint with a fucked up thumb (s)









For emergencies!


----------



## raratt (Aug 10, 2019)

doublejj said:


> but if you can live with your current elec bill you can use the new power in that new grow bigger room


No new room, if I wanted I could put 2 more lights in the room I have and still be pulling less than 15A and fit 10-12 plants, it would be fun to water them, but it could be done.


----------



## raratt (Aug 10, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> For emergencies!


I suck at rolling, I use that all the time.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 10, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> No pics of the hotness? SMH kids


Bath time.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> I suck at rolling, I use that all the time.


Me too but @mysunnyboy is a gangsta!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Bath time.
> 
> View attachment 4377255


Is that at a car wash? If not come do mine next, thank you.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 10, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Is that at a car wash? If not come do mine next, thank you.


I only seem motivated to wash new Ford's atm.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I only seem motivated to wash new Ford's atm.



I'm not liking that.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 10, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I'm not liking that.


I screwed up yesterday & pulled into the high school parking lot - the tennis team (buncha gangly & apparently unmotivated kids) were doing a car wash. When she dried off it looked like a freakin zebra! They missed so much I swear they did it on purpose.
I couldn't take it in the morning sun so it was first on my list this am.

Lesson learned (& $20.00 lighter)


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 10, 2019)

I broke down and uuuused a rrrroller 

That’s me 

Did you know I stutter? Something terrible when I’m nnnnnneeeervous

My thumbs are gonna need replaced. The ra and oa have them needing the tins mans oil. 

It’s what happens when you’ve rolled 9,043,271 joints.


 
When I got up

 
After 2 hrs 

 
About an hour ago 

I have no idea what that knot is but it stings like a mofo. It’s swelling more and I was able to tape it a bit. 


I may cut it off later.











Make that 9,043,272


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> I broke down and uuuused a rrrroller
> 
> That’s me
> 
> ...


It's fluid and our bodies perceive pressure as pain. Actually for RA and OA your finger joints look pretty good, still painful I'm sure. Does the marijuana help?


----------



## ANC (Aug 10, 2019)

Got the indoor room up and running again. The water pump just kicked in for the first time.
It will only be for vegging for now and germinating a few beans for a grow buddy. I think I have 2 northern lights auto beans I could throw in there to make things interesting.


----------



## raratt (Aug 10, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> I broke down and uuuused a rrrroller
> 
> That’s me
> 
> ...


I have been contemplating using my cig machine to make a joint and just ripping off the filter. Not sure if it would work with buds though.


----------



## ANC (Aug 10, 2019)

I like rolling joints too much. I must have spent like 2 hours making and rolling joints for my buddy's birthday party the other weekend.

I do get a small chip of bone that comes off the bottom bone in my thumb from time to time. It hurts like a motherfucker for weeks until it is reabsorbed by the body.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 10, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> It's fluid and our bodies perceive pressure as pain. Actually for RA and OA your finger joints look pretty good, still painful I'm sure. Does the marijuana help?


Not at all. 
It allows me to say “Sunny get going”. I’m thinking about going to the Y to swim. I have to do it. I love to swim but it’s killing me. I swam at the beach yesterday and got sunburnt. The perceived temperature is 104 so the water may boil lol.
Thanks for the info @curious2garden. Both thumbs are trigger. I try to do as many finger exercises as possible. Crazy how you disregard your fingers until something happens.
I tried it @raratt , doesn’t work well


----------



## doublejj (Aug 10, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> You have paparazzi. Your secret is out.


F*ckin paparazzi!.......


----------



## doublejj (Aug 10, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Not at all.
> It allows me to say “Sunny get going”. I’m thinking about going to the Y to swim. I have to do it. I love to swim but it’s killing me. I swam at the beach yesterday and got sunburnt. The perceived temperature is 104 so the water may boil lol.
> Thanks for the info @curious2garden. Both thumbs are trigger. I try to do as many finger exercises as possible. Crazy how you disregard your fingers until something happens.
> I tried it @raratt , doesn’t work well


I once had both hands severely cut in a knife fight at work....couldn"t even wipe my own ass!!


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Aug 10, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Not at all.
> It allows me to say “Sunny get going”. I’m thinking about going to the Y to swim. I have to do it. I love to swim but it’s killing me. I swam at the beach yesterday and got sunburnt. The perceived temperature is 104 so the water may boil lol.
> Thanks for the info @curious2garden. Both thumbs are trigger. I try to do as many finger exercises as possible. Crazy how you disregard your fingers until something happens.
> I tried it @raratt , doesn’t work well


Swimming is so good for you. Try taking advil twice a day for the trigger finger. Also, you could tape your thumb to a popsicle stick at night and during rest time.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 10, 2019)

doublejj said:


> ....couldn"t even wipe my own ass!!


There's a question here begging to be asked


----------



## doublejj (Aug 10, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> There's a question here begging to be asked


I have PTSD from it. Not the knife but the after effects....


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 10, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I screwed up yesterday & pulled into the high school parking lot - the tennis team (buncha gangly & apparently unmotivated kids) were doing a car wash. When she dried off it looked like a freakin zebra! They missed so much I swear they did it on purpose.
> I couldn't take it in the morning sun so it was first on my list this am.
> 
> Lesson learned (& $20.00 lighter)


I'm always leery of those kids washing cars using the same dirty gritty water over and over.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> I have been contemplating using my cig machine to make a joint and just ripping off the filter. Not sure if it would work with buds though.


If you're really interested in rolling old school joints, use an RZILLA roller. 
I've rolled thousands and rarely waste any papers. 
Hmm... maybe I'll roll a few while I'm watching a recorded episode of battlebots.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 10, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I once had both hands severely cut in a knife fight at work....couldn"t even wipe my own ass!!


Hmm are you married?

@Don_Sequitor I’m going to break down and take some. I’m not supposed to because of my stomach and blood but I have to. 

I got the Mrs getting ready to swim. Score one for Sunny, she hates people


----------



## ANC (Aug 10, 2019)

doublejj said:


> F*ckin paparazzi!.......
> View attachment 4377268


I don't think cycling to go fetch takeaways technically counts as exercise.

I like using super thin papers, so rolers are mostly out... Not a fan of Rizzla, their silver papers are not too shabby, but far from my first pick.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 10, 2019)

ANC said:


> I don't think cycling to go fetch takeaways technically counts as exercise.
> 
> I like using super thin papers, so rolers are mostly out... Not a fan of Rizzla, their silver papers are not too shabby, but far from my first pick.


well is seems to be working so far....I've lost 5lbs in the last 30days


----------



## doublejj (Aug 10, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Hmm are you married?
> 
> @Don_Sequitor I’m going to break down and take some. I’m not supposed to because of my stomach and blood but I have to.
> 
> I got the Mrs getting ready to swim. Score one for Sunny, she hates people


Yes lucky for me my wife is a nurse.....


----------



## raratt (Aug 10, 2019)

ANC said:


> cycling to go fetch takeaways


Better than driving.


----------



## ANC (Aug 10, 2019)

I'm not sure I'm confident enough to partner someone who has seen that many dicks.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 10, 2019)

ANC said:


> I'm not sure I'm confident enough to partner someone who has seen that many dicks.


She became an RN in 1980.....and she's still with me


----------



## ANC (Aug 10, 2019)

hehehe


----------



## doublejj (Aug 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> Better than driving.


there's always GrubHub.....but I won't go there


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 10, 2019)

ANC said:


> I don't think cycling to go fetch takeaways technically counts as exercise.
> 
> I like using super thin papers, so rolers are mostly out... Not a fan of Rizzla, their silver papers are not too shabby, but far from my first pick.


Papers are papers. I cut mine to minimize overlap. 
I've never used Rzilla papers, I was talking about the rolling machine. 
Here are a couple of pics from this thread:


----------



## ANC (Aug 10, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Papers are papers


Oh hell no... I can't even stand the dusty way thick papers like red pack Rizzla feels between the fingers, much less put that in my mouth.

I'm not much of a weed snob other than liking my own weed a bit, but papers I am very picky about. I prefer thin, hemp-based and unbleached.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 10, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> There's a question here begging to be asked


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 10, 2019)

ANC said:


> Oh hell no... I can't even stand the dusty way thick papers like red pack Rizzla feels between the fingers, much less put that in my mouth.
> 
> I'm not much of a weed snob other than liking my own weed a bit, but papers I am very picky about. I prefer thin, hemp-based and unbleached.


LOL
If you can taste the difference between papers, either your weed is weak or you roll thin joints with excess paper. 

I roll thick joints and still trim off 1/2" of paper to make sure the seam is on the adhesive.


----------



## raratt (Aug 10, 2019)

doublejj said:


> She became an RN in 1980.....and she's still with me


"If I spring a leak, she mends me"


----------



## ANC (Aug 10, 2019)

taste.. no man, its a texture thing.,. I'm an aspy I am super sensitive to certain things, especially textures.
But thick papers are soo horrible..its like a cloud of dust every time you puff, no matter the brand, I had to use some yesterday as I ran out and I was still struggling with the dead car battery fucking hated it so much. They throw a packet of the papers in with the filters I buy since I quit the cigarettes, I always used a cigarette tip for a filter.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> "If I spring a leak, she mends me"


It put a whole new meaning to "for better or worse" ....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 10, 2019)

ANC said:


> taste.. no man, its a texture thing.,. I'm an aspy I am super sensitive to certain things, especially textures.
> But thick papers are soo horrible..its like a cloud of dust every time you puff, no matter the brand, I had to use some yesterday as I ran out and I was still struggling with the dead car battery fucking hated it so much.


This is what turned me to squishing Rosin dabs.....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 10, 2019)

got 6 miles in today BTW......


----------



## raratt (Aug 10, 2019)

doublejj said:


> This is what turned me to squishing Rosin dabs.....
> View attachment 4377291


I'm curious to see what comes out of the NP I have. The buds are a lot fluffier than the SC.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 10, 2019)

Went for a walk with one of my boys. The other one wouldn't get off the iPad so we ditched him lol. Very nice out today. 
  

This is how you know you live in the hood when you start seeing this shit around lol.


----------



## raratt (Aug 10, 2019)

Filled the beer shelf, got the brake drum and shoes cleaned for the Toy, I'll get them put in tomorrow, Wandered in the outdoor garden. Zucchini has aphids again, happens every year, so I need to get it sprayed soon. I've used Neem on it before but that doesn't seem to help much. Sprayed the boonie pepper, it had white flys, that worked well on them. Leftover tuna and ribs for dinner. A little early for buds and suds, but it won't be long.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> Filled the beer shelf, got the brake drum and shoes cleaned for the Toy, I'll get them put in tomorrow, Wandered in the outdoor garden. Zucchini has aphids again, happens every year, so I need to get it sprayed soon. I've used Neem on it before but that doesn't seem to help much. Sprayed the boonie pepper, it had white flys, that worked well on them. Leftover tuna and ribs for dinner. A little early for buds and suds, but it won't be long.


Get some green lacewing eggs. Their larvae will smash on aphids man. I used to have hella green lacewings in my huge liquid Amber tree before we cut it down. Aphids love when I grow Armenian cukes, I didn't even bother this year. Rather not deal with them lol.


----------



## raratt (Aug 10, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Get some green lacewing eggs. Their larvae will smash on aphids man. I used to have hella green lacewings in my huge liquid Amber tree before we cut it down. Aphids love when I grow Armenian cukes, I didn't even bother this year. Rather not deal with them lol.


I had a great harvest of ladybugs, but they moved on mostly. Lacewings freakin bite...lol


----------



## 420God (Aug 10, 2019)

Did a charity ride today benefiting disabled veterans.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> I had a great harvest of ladybugs, but they moved on mostly. Lacewings freakin bite...lol


It’s their larvae that bite.
Also known as “aphid lions”, they are aggressive little fuckers. 
The insect version of a honey badger...


----------



## raratt (Aug 10, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> It’s their larvae that bite.
> Also known as “aphid lions”, they are aggressive little fuckers.
> The insect version of a honey badger...


Trust me, I had an adult bite me. I was surprised to say the least. We have praying Mantis also, just not where I need them right now.


----------



## blu3bird (Aug 10, 2019)

I worked today, I drove to Detroit and picked up a bunch of medical equipment from a place that makes stainless steel lift tables for corpses and delivered them to Mercy Health hospital up in Ludington, MI.

Got home a few hours ago and had some Banquet hot n spicy chicken wings and potato salad for supper

Changed the oil in my lawn tractor and had a couple rum n cokes

I'm about to eat this bowl of rainbow sherbet and pass out


----------



## lokie (Aug 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> Trust me, I had an adult bite me. I was surprised to say the least. We have praying Mantis also, just not where I need them right now.


 

I've seen more this year than in the recent past. Some were too small to photograph.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 10, 2019)

I BBQ some chicken and we made beans, potatoe salad, fried some green tomatoes and orka and bread.... there's a black berry pie in the oven now. Holy hell I should not plan meals when I have the munchies.  

It's been a good weekend having my youngest grandson and daughter home for a few days.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 10, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I BBQ some chicken and we made beans, potatoe salad, fried some green tomatoes and orka and bread.... there's a black berry pie in the oven now. Holy hell I should not plan meals when I have the munchies.View attachment 4377430 View attachment 4377431 View attachment 4377432
> 
> It's been a good weekend having my youngest grandson and daughter home for a few days.


that's livin right there......


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 10, 2019)

Just finished planting some seeds. I selected these strains because out of all the seeds I popped in the greenhouse these seem to be taking the heat the best.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 10, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Just finished planting some seeds. I selected these strains because out of all the seeds I popped in the greenhouse these seem to be taking the heat the best. View attachment 4377460


I'll have to get you a cut of my Cherry Pie.....maybe the BBQ


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 10, 2019)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4377429
> 
> I've seen more this year than in the recent past. Some were too small to photograph.


Had this guy scare the almost literal shit out of me the other day when he came swooping on my greenhouse while I was smoking and checking plants. He didnt waste no time having a feast on all the moths/flies attracted to my lights. About 5 inches tall.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 10, 2019)

@doublejj Seriously bro. We basically got the same environment. I need pest resistant strain because my neighbors on both sides grapevines and fruit trees stay infested with spider mites and aphids. Mold resistance good for fog season when humidity is high.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 10, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> @doublejj Seriously bro. We basically got the same environment. I need pest resistant strain because my neighbors on both sides grapevines and fruit trees stay infested with spider mites and aphids. Mold resistance good for fog season when humidity is high.


I've sprayed my neighbors trees/yard at night before......


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 10, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I've sprayed my neighbors trees/yard at night before......


Lol me too. I kinda want to go water the grapevines and trees with imidacloprid. At least eliminate the aphid problem. But they seem content eating their plants as a food source. Haven't seen any aphids on mine. The spider mites on the other hand


----------



## raratt (Aug 10, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I've sprayed my neighbors trees/yard at night before......


My neighbor had honeysuckle on the fence that my wife was allergic to. It died somehow.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> My neighbor had honeysuckle on the fence that my wife was allergic to. It died somehow.


Gasoline works WAY better than roundup.


----------



## ANC (Aug 11, 2019)

diesel


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 11, 2019)

Topped dressed my main 4 plants and watered everything with alfalfa/crab/lobster/kelp/neem tea. 
Put in work tilling the south greenhouse. Only thing left to do is make holes, plant everything, and put down nematodes.


----------



## ANC (Aug 11, 2019)

That crab never expected to end up there I bet.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 11, 2019)

Put down crab/lobster, oyster shell, kelp. Greenhouse smells like the ocean right now lol. I guess I have my own Ocean Forest.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 11, 2019)

Sugar Cookies with Chocolate top 
 
Little bite size buzz’s


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 11, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Put down crab/lobster, oyster shell, kelp. Greenhouse smells like the ocean right now lol. I guess I have my own Ocean Forest.


Don't forget to charge yourself $16 a bag.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 11, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Don't forget to charge yourself $16 a bag.


LMAO


----------



## raratt (Aug 11, 2019)

Daughter (helped a little) and son in law dragged our old secondhand couch out into the driveway so I could hack it up. It almost kicked my SIL's ass, and he is a big boy. He looks like the caber toss Scotsmen. I will never buy a recliner couch again. I used my better judgement and stood back for moral support. It is hacked into 3 pieces now so it is movable and I'll schedule pickup this week.
Forgot to grab a new lighter so I'm using a BBQ one, I have to sit next to myself to light something. Dinner is Mi Po burritos. Buds and suds time.


----------



## raratt (Aug 11, 2019)

Oh well, it was nice while it lasted.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 11, 2019)

2 empty ones.



2 clean ones.

I love the smell of Meguiar's car wash in the evening.

And, we need the rain .


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 11, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Went for a walk with one of my boys. The other one wouldn't get off the iPad so we ditched him lol. Very nice out today.
> View attachment 4377295 View attachment 4377296
> 
> This is how you know you live in the hood when you start seeing this shit around lol.View attachment 4377294


cannot resist


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 11, 2019)

Fuck winter is wet this year


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 11, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Fuck winter is wet this yearView attachment 4377959


Yea, but take pride in that dunnie thats standing so square.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 11, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Yea, but take pride in that dunnie thats standing so square.


Are you sure that isn't overflow?


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 11, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Are you sure that isn't overflow?


I was going comment but thought he has enough shit to deal with.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 12, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Are you sure that isn't overflow?


Luckily it’s not connected yet. Probably the worst job I’ve been on in a while if Work Safe drove past they would of shut it down. Finished it today off to the next one


----------



## ANC (Aug 12, 2019)

Fetched the aluminium stock for my LED workshop. I have like 20 meters of my wide channel in stock, that should keep me busy for a week or two.
Also sent in my order for LEDs, Digikey prices dropped a little overnight, so holding off until this morning was a good move, even if it meant a few more hours at the spreadsheets again.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 12, 2019)

Smoked some blue dream and got motived. Making gopher cages for the south gh now. So could use a drink right now. Goodmorning all.


----------



## ANC (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2019)

Morning all...hope everyone is staying cool out there....

80F this morning feels like 86F, we are going past the century mark today, actually we've been hitting the century mark since last week.....no rain in the forecasts for a long time....come on Autumn.....get this crap outa here....

Coffee is hot and ready to go.....time for some egg and bacon breakfast taco's ......


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 12, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning all...hope everyone is staying cool out there....
> 
> 80F this morning feels like 86F, we are going past the century mark today, actually we've been hitting the century mark since last week.....no rain in the forecasts for a long time....come on Autumn.....get this crap outa here....
> 
> Coffee is hot and ready to go.....time for some egg and bacon breakfast taco's ......


Put hot cocoa in my coffee. Call it a Cadillac where I come from. Breakfast taco sound bomb rn. Mornin'.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Put hot cocoa in my coffee. Call it a Cadillac where I come from. Breakfast taco sound bomb rn. Mornin'.


haven't done the cocoa in the coffee.....yeah we have a couple reciepes we use for our morning taco's. Usually it's eggs and cut up jalapeno sausage or plain sausage, we also do charizo taco sometimes, but the go to this morning was bacon and egg.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2019)

Looks like Lawmaker are starting to pay attention to Def Con....good maybe they'll learn something...

https://www.cnn.com/2019/08/08/tech/def-con-vegas-lawmakers/index.html

and we as people need to watch this, because this will cause trouble......

deepfake video <------that's scary...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Looks like Lawmaker are starting to pay attention to Def Con....good maybe they'll learn something...
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/08/08/tech/def-con-vegas-lawmakers/index.html
> 
> ...


To late


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 12, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> To late


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> To late


i know, it is........Def Con has been around since the 90's and NOW law makers are taking notice


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 12, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


Really made me feel old, pissed me off, went outside and started a project.
I feel younger now, so thanks!


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 12, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> haven't done the cocoa in the coffee.....yeah we have a couple reciepes we use for our morning taco's. Usually it's eggs and cut up jalapeno sausage or plain sausage, we also do charizo taco sometimes, but the go to this morning was bacon and egg.


That sounds amazing you don’t get food like that here.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 12, 2019)

Well its 4:30 am here can’t sleep had my 5 year old wake up because of a nightmare, she’s asleep now in my bed of course but I’m wide awake. I should get some chores done but it’s so cold I’ll get the fire going first and turn on the coffee machine


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 12, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Well its 4:30 am here can’t sleep had my 5 year old wake up because of a nightmare, she’s asleep now in my bed of course but I’m wide awake. I should get some chores done but it’s so cold I’ll get the fire going first and turn on the coffee machine


My oldest used to wake up at 3:45 every morning screaming and I would have to rock him. Passed out 15 mins later and I'm wide awake lol.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Bareback (Aug 12, 2019)

It's Monday, I lost a crown over the weekend, got in to see my dentist and because the crown is on a post it should be a simple reset. I brought the damn thing with me but I put it in my cup holder and then I find out the fuckin cup holder has a hole in it and my tooth dropped down inside my console so I have to take the console apart to find the crown..... and then.... then I get inside and a cute ass blonde is smiling at me like she really wants to get me in trouble.... and I can't even smile back 
FML.

Now I'm headed home ( after a brief stop by the beer/grocery store for some t-bones and brewskis) and Tuesday is my next stop. Unfortunately I it's going to start with a sore head and an upset stomach.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 12, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4378220


crawdad trap bait holders?....put a fish head in one of those and throw it in a crawdad trap....I believe Millerton Lake is loaded with them Fresno.


----------



## raratt (Aug 12, 2019)

Dude knocks on my door, right under the no solicitors sign.
"What do you want?"
"I don't want anything from you"
"It's my fucking door you're knocking on"
"I see you're hooked up to PG&E..." (No fucking shit asshole, everyone is)
"Just leave"
"But I can..."
"YOU CAN GET THE FUCK OFF MY PORCH AND NOT COME BACK!"
Assholes.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2019)

raratt said:


> Dude knocks on my door, right under the no solicitors sign.
> "What do you want?"
> "I don't want anything from you"
> "It's my fucking door you're knocking on"
> ...


click, click......from behind your back......works every time...


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 12, 2019)

raratt said:


> Dude knocks on my door, right under the no solicitors sign.
> "What do you want?"
> "I don't want anything from you"
> "It's my fucking door you're knocking on"
> ...


Did you give him this look when you opened the door?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 12, 2019)

raratt said:


> Dude knocks on my door, right under the no solicitors sign.
> "What do you want?"
> "I don't want anything from you"
> "It's my fucking door you're knocking on"
> ...


I like when they send out good looking college girls wearing some electric supplier T-shirts.

"Can I see your electric bill, I can save you money".

No. Go away and come back when you're my age.

Fucking rate manipulators.


----------



## raratt (Aug 12, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Did you give him this look when you opened the door?


No, I was looking down on him...lol. Sometimes the 6" step at my front door has it's uses, I was 6'8 for a moment...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 12, 2019)

doublejj said:


> crawdad trap bait holders?....put a fish head in one of those and throw it in a crawdad trap....I believe Millerton Lake is loaded with them Fresno.


Yes. And huge catfish.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 12, 2019)

Getting very close to harvest on the farm....the last 2 weeks are the worst


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 12, 2019)

Full day of work then I got home and started cleaning, I've got a whole truck load of crap to haul off. Just taking a little beer break before I get back to it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 12, 2019)

Bottom plate drilled for anchor bolts, dropped down and layout has been achieved. I’ll probably cut the first of the two top plates tomorrow morning, nail em to the bottom plates and transfer layout. I’m fucking beat! Did allot of other shit earlier.
Tomorrow the 12’(11’-4”) 2x6 studs and header package get delivered. Can’t fucking wait! But i probably wont start building walls until the following morning. Lots of other shit going on


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Bottom plate drilled for anchor bolts, dropped down and layout has been achieved. I’ll probably cut the first of the two top plates tomorrow morning, nail em to the bottom plates and transfer layout. I’m fucking beat! Did allot of other shit earlier.
> Tomorrow the 12’(11’-4”) 2x6 studs and header package get delivered. Can’t fucking wait! But i probably wont start building walls until the following morning. Lots of other shit going on
> View attachment 4378373


Beautifully done, how does your back feel?


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 12, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Beautifully done, how does your back feel?


Thank you! I can never get enough of that type of feedback although I’ll usually act like i don’t need it, I do lol.

The back feels like it’s one wrong move away from being fucked for weeks/months lol. I couldn’t have switched to framing any quicker. I know how to work smart framing, hanging sheathing etc, its bending over doing other stuff and shoveling that jacks my shit. Too many hours on the tractor screws me up too.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 12, 2019)

Received the Consumer Confidence Report for our well water. 435 ppm. Geesh! Gonna just use a RO filter. This year's water report is shit.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 12, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Thank you! I can never get enough of that type of feedback although I’ll usually act like i don’t need it, I do lol.
> 
> The back feels like it’s one wrong move away from being fucked for weeks/months lol.


Know that feeling I loaded a job with bricks today of course the young bloke chucks a sickie. 3000 bricks I moved the last barra I slipped nearly dropped it, felt that old lower back twitch. Doesn’t hurt I just don’t feel straight if that makes sense, mind you sickie and barra probably don’t to you either lol
Sickie = sick day
Barra = wheel barrow


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 13, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Know that feeling I loaded a job with bricks today of course the young bloke chucks a sickie. 3000 bricks I moved the last barra I slipped nearly dropped it, felt that old lower back twitch. Doesn’t hurt I just don’t feel straight if that makes sense, mind you sickie and barra probably don’t to you either lol
> Sickie = sick day
> Barra = wheel barrow


I got this stupid ass shit called Spondylolysis from a Pars Defect? or some shit like that. It’s a condition from repeatedly fucking my back up. That’s what the Doc said when I was seeking treatment for it. I’m fucked though because there’s no way in hell i’m getting surgery, and that’s what the doc said I’ll probably need after I did all kinds of therapy and shit.
I used to constantly throw my back out, even as far back when I was a 19yo apprentice. Not sure if it’s all related but I think I was doomed from the get go.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Aug 13, 2019)

Penis.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 13, 2019)

Finally finished converting our guest bedroom from a home gym back to a bedroom. Spent over a week picking off 20 year old wallpaper 'till my fingers bled, added fresh coat of paint, new laminate and a new bed. I sold our nordictrack elliptical machine and pilates reformer that we weren't using on kijiji, that covered the entire project with enough left for a nice dinner out. Pretty stoked that we have a place for guests to sleep other than the sofa.

Today I'm doing nothing but hanging out with this guy giving well deserved belly scratches.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 13, 2019)

raratt said:


> Oh well, it was nice while it lasted.


It finally got to my side of town 

 

Fuck! I hate hot days 

SH420


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 13, 2019)

Took 20 more clones out getting em ready for transplant in the south gh . Planted last seed to germinate. Also transplanted the two clones last to root, they're some bigguns. Here's the better looking sister.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I got this stupid ass shit called Spondylolysis from a Pars Defect? or some shit like that. It’s a condition from repeatedly fucking my back up. That’s what the Doc said when I was seeking treatment for it. I’m fucked though because there’s no way in hell i’m getting surgery, and that’s what the doc said I’ll probably need after I did all kinds of therapy and shit.
> I used to constantly throw my back out, even as far back when I was a 19yo apprentice. Not sure if it’s all related but I think I was doomed from the get go.


A pars interarticularis defect is a stress fracture from overuse. Let me guess L5? That's the most common site. Was it unilateral or bilateral? Bilateral more commonly can require surgery because of anterior or posterior vertebral body movement. Anyway my point is pain is not an indication for spinal surgery only motor loss.

Inversion tables can help by decompressing your spine and allowing for movement of the vertebral body back into neutral position. Sorry you have this.


----------



## 420God (Aug 13, 2019)

Its official! My first meeting as a volunteer firefighter is August 26th and training should start soon after. Training will be at the Technical College twice a week for 3 months. I can't wait!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 13, 2019)

How does arthritis start? 
The joint at the tip of my left thumb has been extra "poppy" and is steadily becoming more swollen and sore. 
All my other fingers are fine. 
It started about 10 weeks ago. 

Thumb cancer???


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> How does arthritis start?
> The joint at the tip of my left thumb has been extra "poppy" and is steadily becoming more swollen and sore.
> All my other fingers are fine.
> It started about 10 weeks ago.
> ...


Shouldn't have sucked it as a baby. Amputation is your only hope now.


----------



## raratt (Aug 13, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I got this stupid ass shit called Spondylolysis from a Pars Defect? or some shit like that. It’s a condition from repeatedly fucking my back up. That’s what the Doc said when I was seeking treatment for it. I’m fucked though because there’s no way in hell i’m getting surgery, and that’s what the doc said I’ll probably need after I did all kinds of therapy and shit.
> I used to constantly throw my back out, even as far back when I was a 19yo apprentice. Not sure if it’s all related but I think I was doomed from the get go.


I exploded my disk at L5-S1 and couldn't walk, I was eating percocet like candy and it made no difference in the pain level. Dr said 2 hrs for the surgery, 4 hrs later they rolled me out. Had a diskectomy and laminectomy. He had to pick out pieces of disk from my spine and said my spinal cord was red from irritation from some of the pieces. I'm missing the inside of my right calf because of nerve damage, it atrophied without the nerve conduction. I was out of the hospital in 24 hrs and walking again. Sometimes the vertebra will shift and hurt for awhile so I try to hang from something to stretch it out and get it to relocate. I just have to work awhile then rest awhile. Mornin all.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 13, 2019)

I don't look forward to any procedure ending in "ectomy"


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2019)

raratt said:


> I exploded my disk at L5-S1 *and couldn't walk*, I was eating percocet like candy and it made no difference in the pain level. Dr said 2 hrs for the surgery, 4 hrs later they rolled me out. Had a diskectomy and laminectomy. He had to pick out pieces of disk from my spine and said my spinal cord was red from irritation from some of the pieces. I'm missing the inside of my right calf because of nerve damage, it atrophied without the nerve conduction. I was out of the hospital in 24 hrs and walking again. Sometimes the vertebra will shift and hurt for awhile so I try to hang from something to stretch it out and get it to relocate. I just have to work awhile then rest awhile. Mornin all.


Key point!


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I don't look forward to any procedure ending in "ectomy"


Especially those that start with orchi and pen


----------



## raratt (Aug 13, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> It finally got to my side of town
> 
> View attachment 4378603
> 
> ...


They just updated our forecast, not for the better...101,105,107, 103 for this week.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2019)

raratt said:


> They just updated our forecast, not for the better...101,105,107, 103 for this week.


LOL No permanent record for weather anymore, no reliable reliability stats.


----------



## raratt (Aug 13, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL No permanent record for weather anymore, no reliable reliability stats.


Variable variability.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2019)

raratt said:


> Variable variability.


Served in variations


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 13, 2019)

raratt said:


> Dude knocks on my door, right under the no solicitors sign.
> "What do you want?"
> "I don't want anything from you"
> "It's my fucking door you're knocking on"
> ...


This is the actual welcoming sign I put on my front door from time to time when the hustlers get too bad. I tried the generic “No Solicitors” sign but they think it doesn’t apply to them. If they ignore the sign, they are fair game and let the games begin with: A) Let me see a state issue ID to confirm your identity? This shuts a lot of them down. I tell them there have been reports of a serial pedophile in the neighborhood posing as a salesman/woman. Taking their picture is effective as well. If asked, you tell them it’s in case you have to file criminal trespass charges at a later date. B) Is English your native language? If they question this I tell them I’m an urban sociologist. C) Did you graduate high school? C) all leading up to tapping the sign and then shutting the door in their face. It also helps to leave the storm door shut and feign some deafness so they have to shout.

As much fun as this is, it was much easier when I had 2 big dogs that liked to answer the door for me.


----------



## raratt (Aug 13, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> 2 big dogs


When we had our Pittie she would give the big girl bark and they would see she was a pit and be afraid, she would have just licked them though. Our new dog hasn't figured out the guard thing yet, she just thinks someone is coming to visit her and goes crazy.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 13, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I don't look forward to any procedure ending in "ectomy"


"otomy" isn't fun either.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 13, 2019)

raratt said:


> When we had our Pittie she would give the big girl bark and they would see she was a pit and be afraid, she would have just licked them though. Our new dog hasn't figured out the guard thing yet, she just thinks someone is coming to visit her and goes crazy.


Rottweiler and a Doberman and their mean bark command was "Jesus loves you" but I'd just get the "Jeez".. out and they knew whats up.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 13, 2019)

Test your falsetto and sing with Wing!


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 13, 2019)

Ripped apart a 1987 moto4 to replace a broken shift shaft, only to find a bunch of issues that haven't shown themselves yet started to make a scratch list but it ended up looking like a CVS receipt. Pictured is a part missing half it's teeth and the basket is missing half the balls


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 13, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Was it unilateral or bilateral


I can’t remember, it was quite a few yrs ago when I was dealing with that doctor. He said it’s most likely going to get worse, so which ever one that is


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2019)

Indagrow said:


> Ripped apart a 1987 moto4 to replace a broken shift shaft, only to find a bunch of issues that haven't shown themselves yet started to make a scratch list but it ended up looking like a CVS receipt. Pictured is a part missing half it's teeth and the basket is missing half the balls View attachment 4378651


Geriatric issues


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 13, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Rottweiler and a Doberman and their mean bark command was "Jesus loves you" but I'd just get the "Jeez".. out and they knew whats up.


A knock at our door immediately gets the beagle wound up which in turn activates the deep booming bark from the boerboel.

All you see from the Jehovah's Witnesses is the soles of their shoes & a tie flapping over their shoulder.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 13, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I don't look forward to any procedure ending in "ectomy"


Been there. Had a cholecystectomy in 2013 when my gallbladder ruptured. Laid there in a cell on the floor for 3 days literally dying begging the guards to get me to a hospital. They thought I was faking. Went to the nurse and she said I was just constipated and gave me a shot milk of magnesia and told me to drink alot of water only making the problem worse. The sergeant lady came in and felt my forehead and called the ambulance immediately. She said I was so hot it almost burned her hand. I should have sued Fresno County. I was knocking on deaths door pretty hard that day.


----------



## raratt (Aug 13, 2019)

Commissary shopping C/W and stowed. Beer shelf filled. Found a new couch to replace the old worn out one and we're going to go pick it up tomorrow morning, great price, freebie. Napping on a love seat is not possible for me. Time to hide in the AC and wait a bit for beer 30.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 14, 2019)

One of our dogs died last night. 
Totally unexpected. 

He wouldn't eat t and didn't want to move much. 
The thousand-yard stare was unmistakable, and I knew he was on his way out. 

My wife was in denial right up until the moment he passed away. 

We haven't had time to grieve. He's still here on the floor, covered with a big towel. 

Today is going to suck. My wife is already a basket case and it's going to get worse when we bury him.

I already miss my little buddy. 
He was a good dog.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> One of our dogs died last night.
> Totally unexpected.
> 
> He wouldn't eat t and didn't want to move much.
> ...


Ah man! That sucks bro i’m sorry.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> One of our dogs died last night.
> Totally unexpected.
> 
> He wouldn't eat t and didn't want to move much.
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear this. They just don't live long enough. Wishing you well through this. What a cutie.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 14, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> One of our dogs died last night.
> Totally unexpected.
> 
> He wouldn't eat t and didn't want to move much.
> ...


 So sad. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 14, 2019)

It's been a long time since I cried like this.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 14, 2019)

So sorry bro. Big hugs. 

SH420


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Bareback (Aug 14, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> One of our dogs died last night.
> Totally unexpected.
> 
> He wouldn't eat t and didn't want to move much.
> ...


Sorry to hear about your puppy, that sucks.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 14, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> View attachment 4379123


Are you trying to make everyone cry? It's working.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Aug 14, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's been a long time since I cried like this.


Back in the day if dog got lost or hurt, we were sad. We didn't call the vet though...

Sorry man.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> One of our dogs died last night.
> Totally unexpected.
> 
> He wouldn't eat t and didn't want to move much.
> ...


There must be things in our world that hurt worse but I can't think of any atm.

So sorry for your loss bro.


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 14, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you trying to make everyone cry? It's working.


Since I am not posting so much anymore, gotta be effecient with the messaging.


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2019)

Sorry, at least the pup was home where it was loved.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Aug 14, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's been a long time since I cried like this.


Ah just reading that made me think of my last dude and got me watery.. Meanwhile this new one is pacing around like a schitzo in a 6x12 trying to catch a house fly... seriously thats what hes doing, and having fun at. pretty annoying actually, fuckin clown. (grabs flyswatter) condolences


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 14, 2019)

damn woke up, listening to the news this morning....figured i would come on a wish everyone a happy day........well shit

@Chunky Stool sorry for you loss man, from the bottom of my heart.....peace be with you.....and yours..


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 14, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> One of our dogs died last night.
> Totally unexpected.
> 
> He wouldn't eat t and didn't want to move much.
> ...


Very sorry about your loss.

My neighbor lost a dog a couple weeks ago, oId and died in his sleep. 

There's no good way for a dog to go but it beats suffering and having to watch a vet put him down. That whole procedure leaves one with a sick feeling just from that.

It's never easy.


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2019)

I think someone tried to steal my car, the ignition will turn if I just try to use my finger and the key fob gets stuck in it. Battery died because it is doing some squirrel y stuff, damn.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 14, 2019)

raratt said:


> I think someone tried to steal my car, the ignition will turn if I just try to use my finger and the key fob gets stuck in it. Battery died because it is doing some squirrel y stuff, damn.


see if a screw driver went in the key area, or threads like from a body puller went in the key area...that will tell you most of the time


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> see if a screw driver went in the key area, or threads like from a body puller went in the key area...that will tell you most of the time


There is a little plastic "dust cover?" that has a slot in it that a screwdriver would fit through, no dent puller because that would be destroyed.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 14, 2019)

raratt said:


> I think someone tried to steal my car, the ignition will turn if I just try to use my finger and the key fob gets stuck in it. Battery died because it is doing some squirrel y stuff, damn.


Somebody tried to steal one of my old cars like 20 yrs. ago. Had to have it towed out of work parking lot.

It was a weekend and I was the only car in the lot on a Saturday night. They destroyed the whole steering wheel assembly and there was a chunk of a pistol grip broken off that they apparently hammered it with.

Had to file police report on site and the cop was more concerned with the piece of the gun than my poor car.

But it was a 1987 Plymouth with 177K that my daughter and I had hand painted. Lol.

It ran.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Aug 14, 2019)

What do you think of this old propane powered '67?


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Somebody tried to steal one of my old cars like 20 yrs. ago. Had to have it towed out of work parking lot.
> 
> It was a weekend and I was the only car in the lot on a Saturday night. They destroyed the whole steering wheel assembly and there was a chunk of a pistol grip broken off that they apparently hammered it with.
> 
> ...


This is my 2010 Challenger, pisses me off. I may have left the door open though, not sure. It was locked when I went out to it, so I don't get it.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 14, 2019)

Baseball game is on but I can't fucking watch it because the wifi is down.

If you try to change the channel, a big block comes up and says internet is out.

I have 4G for internet, I just want to change the TV channel.



Fuck you Comcast you ignorant pricks. Stuck with one channel all night and CNN gets boring.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 14, 2019)

I thought I was done with this shit when I retired.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 14, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> One of our dogs died last night.
> Totally unexpected.
> 
> He wouldn't eat t and didn't want to move much.
> ...


So sorry Chunky.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> So sorry Chunky.


Don't you love when the high-impulse materials impel? Remote detonation is a thing of beauty, no?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2019)

Don_Sequitor said:


> What do you think of this old propane powered '67?View attachment 4379344


With Cragar rims no doubt.
+ Cool points.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> One of our dogs died last night.
> Totally unexpected.
> 
> He wouldn't eat t and didn't want to move much.
> ...


Aw man I missed this. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 14, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Don't you love when the high-impulse materials impel? Remote detonation is a thing of beauty, no?


Touching off things that go boom? oh yeah


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 14, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> One of our dogs died last night.
> Totally unexpected.
> 
> He wouldn't eat t and didn't want to move much.
> ...


Hey, I'm sorry for your loss. If I recall you have a company of housemates that will be affected, but also provide comfort.


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Touching off things that go boom? oh yeah


Tannerite?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 14, 2019)

Thanks for the kind words. 
I really appreciate it.

It's been a rough couple of days.


----------



## ANC (Aug 14, 2019)

Forgot to say, got my first firm order for about $1000. I just checked the deposit is in my bank account.
I see the last parts from Digikey just landed this morning upcountry, and I'm like 70% done with the work already before it is even here.
Already had to order another 5 meters of heatsinking after just one day as all the other is spoken for now.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 14, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> One of our dogs died last night.
> Totally unexpected.
> 
> He wouldn't eat t and didn't want to move much.
> ...


This post makes me so sad, but his face makes me wanna be so happy. Sorry about your loss dude.


----------



## dangledo (Aug 15, 2019)

Bareback said:


> It's Monday, I lost a crown over the weekend, got in to see my dentist and because the crown is on a post it should be a simple reset. I brought the damn thing with me but I put it in my cup holder and then I find out the fuckin cup holder has a hole in it and my tooth dropped down inside my console so I have to take the console apart to find the crown..... and then.... then I get inside and a cute ass blonde is smiling at me like she really wants to get me in trouble.... and I can't even smile back
> FML.
> 
> Now I'm headed home ( after a brief stop by the beer/grocery store for some t-bones and brewskis) and Tuesday is my next stop. Unfortunately I it's going to start with a sore head and an upset stomach.



My buddy had just gotten a gold crown that was over a grand in just gold. He was eating some dots and realized he swallowed the crown after it came loose. 

After a few days of sifting through his shit, he found it. They put it back in


----------



## ANC (Aug 15, 2019)

call him shittooth now


----------



## dangledo (Aug 15, 2019)

ANC said:


> call him shittooth now


We joked about his breath for some time.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 15, 2019)

dangledo said:


> My buddy had just gotten a gold crown that was over a grand in just gold. He was eating some dots and realized he swallowed the crown after it came loose.
> 
> After a few days of sifting through his shit, he found it. They put it back in


I almost swallowed mine, I don't know if I could have done what your buddy did.... I know I couldn't have told anyone.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I almost swallowed mine, I don't know if I could have done what your buddy did.... I know I couldn't have told anyone.


You must have better insurance


----------



## Bareback (Aug 15, 2019)

I have pretty good ins, plus I have a great relationship with several dentist, I can barter most work. And before I had good ins. I did barter for most dental and health care. Besides shittooth is a nickname I can live without.


----------



## raratt (Aug 15, 2019)

Nothing going to be accomplished today outside.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 15, 2019)

raratt said:


> Nothing going to be accomplished today outside.


i'm thinking brownies or cookies on the dash...hmmm


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 15, 2019)

Morning everyone......hope everything is cool in your worlds....

woke up 80F feels like 86F cause of the RH, and yes we are heading toward the nice a cool temp of 101F today........funky thing is as i sit and watch the news....we might get rain.....course i look outside and not one cloud...not one....smh.....we'll see

coffee is up and hot.....creamer is out, and the sugar....and for those wonderful people....the helmut. big cheif pencel, and the large ruler line pad is out...

had a wonderful evening watching my grandson sleep on the couch last night, course the step daughter was over, dropping me off a gift <wink>and the the baby daddy was here......good see the little guy.....guess first day of school wiped him out...don't blame the kiddo....


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone......hope everything is cool in your worlds....
> 
> woke up 80F feels like 86F cause of the RH, and yes we are heading toward the nice a cool temp of 101F today........funky thing is as i sit and watch the news....we might get rain.....course i look outside and not one cloud...not one....smh.....we'll see
> 
> ...


Only 106 here so far stay cool as you can.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 15, 2019)

raratt said:


> Nothing going to be accomplished today outside.


Seriously. The rest of my transplanting can wait till Saturday. Fuck the moon phase bullshit lol


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 15, 2019)

@curious2garden only?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> @curious2garden only?


Yeah right now it's usually 114-118 or so
PS my swamp cooler just took a shit on me too LOL I'd rather have the shitty crown.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah right now it's usually 114-118 or so
> PS my swamp cooler just took a shit on me too LOL I'd rather have the shitty crown.


That sucks. Ours sucks past 100 degrees. We just use 2 large window ac units. One on each side of the house. What are your nighttime low temps like 85? Lol


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> That sucks. Ours sucks past 100 degrees. We just use 2 large window ac units. One on each side of the house. What are your nighttime low temps like 85? Lol


Right now low 80s and sometimes gets a bit cooler. It's hard when it's 118 and 96 at night. But so far none of that. Worse is the monsoons and high humidity. This year has been a good year. I have some pretty efficient central air and good insulation but still. I whine it's what I do.


----------



## raratt (Aug 15, 2019)

I hadn't planned on doing anything today anyway. With moving the couch and chair into the house (including removing the front door for clearance) and my car getting jacked yesterday I'm pretty much done for a couple days. Insurance guy is showing up Fri, cops have the report ready already.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2019)

raratt said:


> I hadn't planned on doing anything today anyway. With moving the couch and chair into the house (including removing the front door for clearance) and my car getting jacked yesterday I'm pretty much done for a couple days. Insurance guy is showing up Fri, cops have the report ready already.


Of all the shit with the car, so sorry.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 15, 2019)

raratt said:


> I hadn't planned on doing anything today anyway. With moving the couch and chair into the house (including removing the front door for clearance) and my car getting jacked yesterday I'm pretty much done for a couple days. Insurance guy is showing up Fri, cops have the report ready already.


I install a battery disconnect on all my stuff, it really helps with the ones I don't drive much. Of course the radio stations are f'ed up but for some dumbass in the dark.... they ain't getting shit. I started doing it because of how the computer drains the battery, but it helps with tweakers too.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 15, 2019)

It is (temporarily) fucking spectacular here. Cool and breezy, temp dropped over 10° and sun went away.

 
Storm alerts on both weather apps, everybody seems to be taking cover.

   

I just chased him out of the fenced in back yard so the dog can go out without chasing Phil around.

He lives under the shed with a rabbit family. Lots of little ones of both.


----------



## raratt (Aug 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Of all the shit with the car, so sorry.


I guess it's the new normal around here. Someone a couple blocks away had their car stolen and wrecked by a 15 year old. I guess I can't even leave my windows down to let it cool off a bit inside. That might have kept them from getting broken though.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2019)

raratt said:


> I guess it's the new normal around here. Someone a couple blocks away had their car stolen and wrecked by a 15 year old. I guess I can't even leave my windows down to let it cool off a bit inside. That might have kept them from getting broken though.


So crazy. A few Christmases ago a guy got shot with a crossbow. It's just insane.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 15, 2019)

We were 110+ feel like temp for the past 6 days, today the rain came to visit. Thanks rain



Still humid af but it’s not 110


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> We were 110+ feel like temp for the past 6 days, today the rain came to visit. Thanks rain
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4379848Still humid af *but it’s not 110*


It only feels like it LOL

PS You'll be pleased to know it's 111 here right now. One of my baby ravens flew up and called. I took him a beef ball and a solo cup of water. He ignored the beef and drank the cold water, poor kid


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 15, 2019)

raratt said:


> I guess it's the new normal around here. Someone a couple blocks away had their car stolen and wrecked by a 15 year old. I guess I can't even leave my windows down to let it cool off a bit inside. That might have kept them from getting broken though.


I learned the hard way in Stockton(the good part)not to leave your garage door opener in your truck.

Mother fuckers broke into my truck, somehow my alarm didn’t go off and it was 100% armed, ripped off my subs opened my garage and went to town.





Overnight. While I was home! Fuckers!


----------



## sunni (Aug 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Right now low 80s and sometimes gets a bit cooler. It's hard when it's 118 and 96 at night. But so far none of that. Worse is the monsoons and high humidity. This year has been a good year. I have some pretty efficient central air and good insulation but still. I whine it's what I do.


I sent you a message via where we talk when you get a chance


----------



## raratt (Aug 15, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I learned the hard way in Stockton(the good part)not to leave your garage door opener in your truck.
> 
> Mother fuckers broke into my truck, somehow my alarm didn’t go off and it was 100% armed, ripped off my subs opened my garage and went to town.
> Overnight. While I was home! Fuckers!


$794 replacement cost, plus towing to the shop. I'm still carrying full coverage so it will cost me $100 out of pocket, thank goodness.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> So crazy. A few Christmases ago a guy got shot with a crossbow. It's just insane.


We had a tyre with rim thrown at us yesterday at work lol. I asked the lady owner the house next door if we could lay bricks on there property or I would have to lay the wall overhand (threw the frame of the house because the wall was on the boundary looks hideous). She said that’s fine 3 hrs later I hear a bloke screaming, like lost his mind screaming. I turn around and there is a bloke running at as holding a tyre above his head screaming at us to get the fuck off his property he was like 6/3 probably 45. He threw the tyre at us missed us and hit the wet wall behind us. Keeps charging at me still screaming fuck off you c. But by now my adrenaline was pumping and I showed him my Frankston folk dancing skills. Now he’s going to get the ugliest brick wall in Melbourne and he’s limping around today with a face only mother could love I mean Fair Dinkum what’s wrong with this world.
Just trying to make some bread and I get to deal with clowns like that and cost me $500 in brick work as well which I’ll send him the bill.
Best part is he called the police and he’s the one getting in trouble. Cops even told me to do a victims of crime claim because it happened at work. I won’t say no to free money. I’ll tell the judge I can’t get out of bed in the mornings because of the anxiety the incident has caused and I’ve developed phobia of tyres which has caused my pot addiction


----------



## raratt (Aug 15, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> developed phobia of tyres


How can you even drive to work when your vehicle has those evil tyres on it that want to attack you?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 15, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> We had a tyre with rim thrown at us yesterday at work lol. I asked the lady owner the house next door if we could lay bricks on there property or I would have to lay the wall overhand (threw the frame of the house because the wall was on the boundary looks hideous). She said that’s fine 3 hrs later I hear a bloke screaming, like lost his mind screaming. I turn around and there is a bloke running at as holding a tyre above his head screaming at us to get the fuck off his property he was like 6/3 probably 45. He threw the tyre at us missed us and hit the wet wall behind us. Keeps charging at me still screaming fuck off you c. But by now my adrenaline was pumping and I showed him my Frankston folk dancing skills. Now he’s going to get the ugliest brick wall in Melbourne and he’s limping around today with a face only mother could love I mean Fair Dinkum what’s wrong with this world.
> Just trying to make some bread and I get to deal with clowns like that and cost me $500 in brick work as well which I’ll send him the bill.
> Best part is he called the police and he’s the one getting in trouble. Cops even told me to do a victims of crime claim because it happened at work. I won’t say no to free money. I’ll tell the judge I can’t get out of bed in the mornings because of the anxiety the incident has caused and I’ve developed phobia of tyres which has caused my pot addiction


Tyre?


----------



## raratt (Aug 15, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Tyre?


You keep an extra in the boot in case one goes flat.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> We had a tyre with rim thrown at us yesterday at work lol. I asked the lady owner the house next door if we could lay bricks on there property or I would have to lay the wall overhand (threw the frame of the house because the wall was on the boundary looks hideous). She said that’s fine 3 hrs later I hear a bloke screaming, like lost his mind screaming. I turn around and there is a bloke running at as holding a tyre above his head screaming at us to get the fuck off his property he was like 6/3 probably 45. He threw the tyre at us missed us and hit the wet wall behind us. Keeps charging at me still screaming fuck off you c. But by now my adrenaline was pumping and I showed him my Frankston folk dancing skills. Now he’s going to get the ugliest brick wall in Melbourne and he’s limping around today with a face only mother could love I mean Fair Dinkum what’s wrong with this world.
> Just trying to make some bread and I get to deal with clowns like that and cost me $500 in brick work as well which I’ll send him the bill.
> Best part is he called the police and he’s the one getting in trouble. Cops even told me to do a victims of crime claim because it happened at work. I won’t say no to free money. I’ll tell the judge I can’t get out of bed in the mornings because of the anxiety the incident has caused and I’ve developed phobia of tyres which has caused my pot addiction


ROFLMAO!! You don't fuck with brick masons. I mean jesus you guys are mostly built like, well, brick shit houses.



raratt said:


> How can you even drive to work when your vehicle has those evil tyres on it that want to attack you?


and the coffee I should not be drinking right through my nose....


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Tyre?


Colour


----------



## raratt (Aug 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> and the coffee I should not be drinking right through my nose...


Mission accomplished.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Colour


I thought Tyre was a city...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I thought Tyre was a city...


LOL It is I also figured it was another British weirdity.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 15, 2019)

The kids are helping me rehabilitate


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 15, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Frankston folk dancing skills


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 15, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


>


Thought you would like that one mate


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Thought you would like that one mate


What is Frankston folk dancing?


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> What is Frankston folk dancing?


LOL fighting. Frankston is a small sea side city well known for been a rough place. I had the pleasure of growing up there (thank god im not there anymore). 
It’s much like the Liverpool Limbo where my father grew up


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> LOL fighting. Frankston is a small sea side city well known for been a rough place. I had the pleasure of growing up there (thank god im not there anymore).
> It’s much like the Liverpool Limbo where my father grew up


Thanks!


----------



## ANC (Aug 15, 2019)

Lol, and I'm freezing my nuts off...
Yesterday was quite nice out, had to go watch my daughter play netball and it was like 21C out.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 16, 2019)

I’m happy to report I didn’t accomplish anything today! 


Not one dick was sucked. 



How bout dat?


----------



## ANC (Aug 16, 2019)

Been working since early...
Workshop music for the morning.
Heh, at least I can type on the pc with my gloves, need to take em off to use the phone.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 16, 2019)

ANC said:


> Been working since early...
> Workshop music for the morning.
> Heh, at least I can type on the pc with my gloves, need to take em off to use the phone.


That song was cool though.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 16, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> I’m happy to report I didn’t accomplish anything today!
> 
> 
> Not one dick was sucked.
> ...


Everyone deserves a day off.. good to see ya Gary. Now be more productive today. At least one 8======D


----------



## ANC (Aug 16, 2019)

Digikey just delivered my order!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ANC (Aug 16, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> That song was cool though.


I love the chorus!

To the side to the side to the paddle the paddle
To the paddle the paddle the side to the side
To the side to the side to the paddle the paddle
Pong
Ball in the machine


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 16, 2019)

Ever seen weed that looks like this? A friend was visiting yesterday and had this with her. It's supposed to be sour diesel, she bought an ounce of it on weedmaps. It's brown all the way through with practically no smell or visible trichomes and looks like tobacco when busted up. When she was smoking it smelled like burning wood, nothing like a normal weed smell.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 16, 2019)

ANC said:


> I love the chorus!
> 
> To the side to the side to the paddle the paddle
> To the paddle the paddle the side to the side
> ...


I must be old fashioned, I still listen to David Gilmore.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ever seen weed that looks like this? A friend was visiting yesterday and had this with her. It's supposed to be sour diesel, she bought an ounce of it on weedmaps. It's brown all the way through with practically no smell or visible trichomes and looks like tobacco when busted up. When she was smoking it smelled like burning wood, nothing like a normal weed smell.
> 
> View attachment 4380170


It looks very old. Don't ask how I know.


----------



## lokie (Aug 16, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ever seen weed that looks like this? A friend was visiting yesterday and had this with her. It's supposed to be sour diesel, she bought an ounce of it on weedmaps. It's brown all the way through with practically no smell or visible trichomes and looks like tobacco when busted up. When she was smoking it smelled like burning wood, nothing like a normal weed smell.
> 
> View attachment 4380170


I'd smoke that. lol


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2019)

LOL


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 16, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ever seen weed that looks like this? A friend was visiting yesterday and had this with her. It's supposed to be sour diesel, she bought an ounce of it on weedmaps. It's brown all the way through with practically no smell or visible trichomes and looks like tobacco when busted up. When she was smoking it smelled like burning wood, nothing like a normal weed smell.
> 
> View attachment 4380170


It has that '3 years in a jar' look to it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> It looks very old. Don't ask how I know.


lol I guess I've never had weed last long enough to look and smell like that. I was a little concerned it wasn't safe.



lokie said:


> I'd smoke that. lol


Really? I don't like how sativa makes me feel.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I guess I've never had weed last long enough to look and smell like that. I was a little concerned it wasn't safe.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I don't like how sativa makes me feel.


Really? Send it to @lokie he smokes anything


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2019)

Ugh why is it always that last beer that gets me........maybe cause i threw in a shot of shine in with it.....no couldn't be......

Anywho, mornin everyone, hope everyone is staying cool and collective.....it's 80F and a wakey bakey right now.......and yes that century mark is looking at us for the 10th consecutive day in my area......

Coffee is up and hot......come and get it.......already stole the first cup

think i'll have some dried sausage with some cheese for breakfast.....hmmm


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ever seen weed that looks like this? A friend was visiting yesterday and had this with her. It's supposed to be sour diesel, she bought an ounce of it on weedmaps. It's brown all the way through with practically no smell or visible trichomes and looks like tobacco when busted up. When she was smoking it smelled like burning wood, nothing like a normal weed smell.
> 
> View attachment 4380170


that looks like something that crosses the border down here......we've been getting an influx of stuff that looks like that......maybe they are upping they're game....

mexican sativa possible from the looks....


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Ugh why is it always that last beer that gets me........maybe cause i threw in a shot of shine in with it.....no couldn't be......
> 
> Anywho, mornin everyone, hope everyone is staying cool and collective.....it's 80F and a wakey bakey right now.......and yes that century mark is looking at us for the 10th consecutive day in my area......
> 
> ...


Good morning, I'll take another cup of that coffee and what is dried sausage? In my mind I come up with chipped beef, gravy and toast. I loved that shit.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning, I'll take another cup of that coffee and what is dried sausage? In my mind I come up with chipped beef, gravy and toast. I loved that shit.


dried sausage is basically sausage smokes slowly untill it dries out or pulls the moisture out of the sausage, gotta watch it though, to dry u get a jerky type sausage so moisture content is key. This stuff has some jalopeno in it so it's definitely got a pepper taste and smell.....good to use with swiss and or a mild cheddar cheese....toast it on some crackers for a bit....makes for a good meal...or snack


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 16, 2019)

Morning everyone! I just finished a cup of coffee. Now it’s time to grab my ski mask and go hold up the nearest liquor store!!!



I don’t even need money, I just don’t want to pay for booze again. 


Ok be back in a bit


Ttyl


----------



## ANC (Aug 16, 2019)

Droewors umlaut the e, is the pinnacle of dried sausage.


----------



## lokie (Aug 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Really? Send it to @lokie he smokes anything


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2019)

lokie said:


>


As @Gary Goodson says, "You are what you eat."


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2019)

damn better not mention Pork Butt....


eek did it anyways...


----------



## 420God (Aug 16, 2019)

I let a friend go crazy on my back. Shes an amateur tattoo artist and this was a cover up done free hand. I still have a few hours to go on it for detail and highlight.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2019)

420God said:


> I let a friend go crazy on my back. Shes an amateur tattoo artist and this was a cover up done free hand. I still have a few hours to go on it for detail and highlight.
> View attachment 4380194


Nice back!


ANC said:


> Droewors umlaut the e, is the pinnacle of dried sausage.


LOL I thought of you when he said that!


----------



## lokie (Aug 16, 2019)

420God said:


> I let a friend go crazy on my back. Shes an amateur tattoo artist and this was a cover up done free hand. I still have a few hours to go on it for detail and highlight.
> View attachment 4380194


Nice beginning.

Does she barter?


----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I must be old fashioned, I still listen to David Gilmore.


Us also. That is our nightcap every night after listening to assorted music all evening. I saw Pink Floyd on their Meddle and Dark Side of the Moon tour (75?), then David at the Superdome in La. with my wife in 93? I left my records with my wife when I went to basic in the AF and she got hooked on them then.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 16, 2019)

420God said:


> I let a friend go crazy on my back. Shes an amateur tattoo artist and this was a cover up done free hand. I still have a few hours to go on it for detail and highlight.
> View attachment 4380194


So I’ve got my two fingers in my hoodie, pointed at the cashier and I’m yelling “give me all your cheapest liquor now!!!” Because why take their good stuff, right? I mean, they still need to make a living. But then you post this and I tell the cashier “oh hey! What do you think of this back tattoo?” They said they liked it. I thanked them for the liquor and rolled out, all nonchalant.


----------



## 420God (Aug 16, 2019)

lokie said:


> Nice beginning.
> 
> Does she barter?


Yeah! Shes 300lbs+ so I bought her 2 pizzas for it. Lol.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 16, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Morning everyone! I just finished a cup of coffee. *Now it’s time to grab my ski mask and go hold up* *the nearest liquor store!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just buy a list of email addresses and ask for money. Everybody's doing it.

Every morning my email is full of people asking for money.

Then the spam calls start, all asking for more money. And who the fuck donates to the 'police union'? Do they even have a police union?


And most of the people asking for money are probably millionaires.

If you buy someone a drink, they usually buy you one back.

So if I give somebody a dollar, are they going to give me a dollar back later?

Fuck no, they'll just sell my email addy to 500 other people and then they'll all ask for money.

Money money money money.

Now I know what 'redistribution of wealth' really means.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Just buy a list of email addresses and ask for money. Everybody's doing it.
> 
> Every morning my email is full of people asking for money.
> 
> ...


used to get that shit all the time when i was working.....now they fuckers just call me asking now and days......


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 16, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Just buy a list of email addresses and ask for money. Everybody's doing it.
> 
> Every morning my email is full of people asking for money.
> 
> ...


Where’s the fun in that? I’d rather stand in front of a bank helicoptering my wiener for an hr. How would I look posting on a weed Internet forum saying I just sent 5k randos an email asking for donations? 

Imagine someone knocking on your door, only to answer it and I’m standing there twirling my wiener around like I’m about to take flight. With no hands either, just straight hip thrust action!! Then I’d run off like a normal person. Wouldn’t that make your day? 

See? I’m just trying to make the world a better place.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 16, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ever seen weed that looks like this? A friend was visiting yesterday and had this with her. It's supposed to be sour diesel, she bought an ounce of it on weedmaps. It's brown all the way through with practically no smell or visible trichomes and looks like tobacco when busted up. When she was smoking it smelled like burning wood, nothing like a normal weed smell.
> 
> View attachment 4380170


Probably the result of improper storage. I've got some in the garage that looks exactly like that. 
Gotta keep your weed cool if you want it to stay fresh (and not turn brown/amber). 

On the bright side, flavorless weed is ideal for edibles.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Probably the result of improper storage. I've got some in the garage that looks exactly like that.
> Gotta keep your weed cool if you want it to stay fresh (and not turn brown/amber).
> 
> On the bright side, flavorless weed is ideal for edibles.


and also good for infusions and seasonings.....just saying..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> In my mind I come up with chipped beef, gravy and toast. I loved that shit.


My Mom used to make that all the time when I was a kid & I still love it too!
Sausage/milk gravy on toast is right up there too.


----------



## lokie (Aug 16, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Where’s the fun in that? I’d rather* stand in front of a bank helicoptering my wiener for an hr. *How would I look posting on a weed Internet forum saying I just sent 5k randos an email asking for donations?
> 
> *Imagine someone knocking on your door, only to answer it and I’m standing there twirling my wiener around like I’m about to take flight. With no hands either, just straight hip thrust action!! *Then I’d run off like a normal person. Wouldn’t that make your day?
> 
> See? I’m just trying to make the world a better place.


Kind of like the butterfly effect,









only different.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 16, 2019)

lokie said:


> Kind of like the butterfly effect,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey buddy! There ain’t nothing small about it. Biggest chili you’ve seen this side of the Mississippi! I tell you what. When I get to whipping this thing around you’d think a CH-47 Chinook just flew passed you!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 16, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Hey buddy! There ain’t nothing small about it. Biggest chili you’ve seen this side of the Mississippi! I tell you what. When I get to whipping this thing around you’d think a CH-47 Chinook just flew passed you!


As long as it's not an A-10 Warthog, You're in good shape.


----------



## 420God (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 16, 2019)

420God said:


> I let a friend go crazy on my back. Shes an amateur tattoo artist and this was a cover up done free hand. I still have a few hours to go on it for detail and highlight.
> View attachment 4380194


Doesn't look bad for freehand man. I have an angel wing on the left side of my back that wraps around from the spine down to my left elbow. It hurt so good lol. It's for my son that passed.


----------



## 420God (Aug 16, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Doesn't look bad for freehand man. I have an angel wing on the left side of my back that wraps around from the spine down to my left elbow. It hurt so good lol. It's for my son that passed.


This was much needed pain therapy to take my mind off things at least for a few hours so I totally get the hurt so good. It doesn't represent anything, just something I wanted for a while and she wanted practice so I said have at it. A piece this size would've cost me well over a grand by a pro. It's not the greatest work but it was better than what I had and I don't have to see it all the time. Lol.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 16, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My Mom used to make that all the time when I was a kid & I still love it too!
> Sausage/milk gravy on toast is right up there too.


What happened to those little bagged sauces w/meat? All you had to do was boil water, drop the bag in, wait 5 mins, then pour over toast. 
EZ PZ


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Really? Send it to @lokie he smokes anything


fortunately it left with her. I have some really nice lsd and some okay northern lights if you're interested.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 16, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Doesn't look bad for freehand man. I have an angel wing on the left side of my back that wraps around from the spine down to my left elbow. It hurt so good lol. It's for my son that passed.


The first session.

You can sorta see the arm piece here.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 16, 2019)

420God said:


> This was much needed pain therapy to take my mind off things at least for a few hours so I totally get the hurt so good. It doesn't represent anything, just something I wanted for a while and she wanted practice so I said have at it. A piece this size would've cost me well over a grand by a pro. It's not the greatest work but it was better than what I had and I don't have to see it all the time. Lol.


Lol i feel you bro. Mine was like 5 bills. My chest was like $360


----------



## 420God (Aug 16, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Lol i feel you bro. Mine was like 5 bills. My chest was like $360


That's very reasonable. Artists around here charge way too much and some of their work isn't much better than what I got.


----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> keep your weed cool


Shit, I need to find some shelves indoors now...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 16, 2019)

420God said:


> That's very reasonable. Artists around here charge way too much and some of their work isn't much better than what I got.


Thats insane. Out here there is too many artists competing so they can only charge so much. But if you go to the coast at Pismo Beach they charge 100 shop minimum. Out here everybody does tats lol. Alot of my old buddies got their work done free in the pen and it looks better than most shops. Guess you could say they had alot of time on their hands to get it right. And mess up somebody tat in lockup and that may be your last lol.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning, I'll take another cup of that coffee and what is dried sausage? In my mind I come up with chipped beef, gravy and toast. I loved that shit.


In basic training it was referred to as "shit on a shingle" and it wasn't bad.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 16, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Morning everyone! I just finished a cup of coffee. Now it’s time to grab my ski mask and go hold up the nearest liquor store!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 16, 2019)

I made it until noon before I smoked anything. Been up since 6 watching the rain.
The Mrs rolled gg4 joint for me, I wiped ex cheese hash oil on it and rolled it in purple kush and bubbas gift kief.
When I was young I hated when I got sleepy when smoking. Stupid kid. 
Whoo hooo nap time, try to keep it down in here until I get back


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> I made it until noon before I smoked anything. Been up since 6 watching the rain.
> The Mrs rolled gg4 joint for me, I wiped ex cheese hash oil on it and rolled it in purple kush and bubbas gift kief.
> When I was young I hated when I got sleepy when smoking. Stupid kid.
> Whoo hooo nap time, try to keep it down in here until I get back


I thought you were gonna be here to watch the kids. I have to take one of my dogs to the dentist to get his teeth cleaned. God only knows what they will be up to. 

Question would it be wrong of me to take the dog's dentist some pot?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I thought you were gonna be here to watch the kids. I have to take one of my dogs to the dentist to get his teeth cleaned. God only knows what they will be up to.
> 
> Question would it be wrong of me to take the dog's dentist some pot?


I’ll be right there, I forgot.
Oh hell no, we party with ours.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 16, 2019)

We barter with the mechanic, electrician, plumber and vet.
Walden Pond and all


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 16, 2019)

I REALLY need to go get some shatter but they are always out of 9lb hammer and Jack Herer.

I think I need this
https://nugsmasher.com/?utm_source=mantis&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=concentrates&muuid=5610e7bc-51da-4cae-880f-9ef1efdf4752

https://nugsmasher.com/?utm_source=mantis&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=concentrates&muuid=5610e7bc-51da-4cae-880f-9ef1efdf4752


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> We barter with the mechanic, electrician, plumber and vet.
> Walden Pond and all


Packing pot in 3, 2, 1



mysunnyboy said:


> I’ll be right there, I forgot.
> Oh hell no, we party with ours.


Thanks, get them some heavy indica I don't want a huge mess when I come back LOL!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2019)

If your a hunter in Texas, this is a killer program for you.....

https://www.texas-wildlife.org/resources/news/hunters-can-help-texans-in-need-through-hunters-for-the-hungry?fbclid=IwAR15FgZEBXG5dzAWY6WMpVov0fmMyngQJGDULTZtJkOhIlyAaJdmUDeT-p4

feral hogs and all.....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Packing pot in 3, 2, 1
> 
> 
> Thanks, get them some heavy indica I don't want a huge mess when I come back LOL!


Gotcha girl


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 16, 2019)

@curious2garden 
You get mah email?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> @curious2garden
> You get mah email?


Absolutely, it will take a bit to answer so I will this evening or tomorrow morning. CN came down last night and then dog dentist today, poor dog.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Absolutely, it will take a bit to answer so I will this evening or tomorrow morning. CN came down last night and then dog dentist today, poor dog.


You’re a good mama, puppy will be ok. Hopefully doped up.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> You’re a good mama, puppy will be ok. Hopefully doped up.


Thanks! I worry about them but if I have to see a dentist so do they!


----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> In basic training it was referred to as "shit on a shingle" and it wasn't bad.


My dad called it that (retired Army), mom made it with ground beef. It was OK.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2019)

raratt said:


> My dad called it that (retired Army), mom made it with ground beef. It was OK.


My dad was Army WWII (didn't retire) and he called it that too. I loved the stuff.


----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2019)

The "new to me" couch is nappable, a little narrower than my old one but it isn't falling apart like the old one. The garbage people came at about 5:30 this morning to pick up the old one, love hearing the backup beeper at that time of day...
Insurance guy showed up this morning, seems to be moving forward on getting me my settlement. I'll get my baby towed Mon to go get fixed.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 16, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> In basic training it was referred to as "shit on a shingle" and it wasn't bad.





raratt said:


> My dad called it that (retired Army), mom made it with ground beef. It was OK.


in jail I would trade my SOS for a milk. i hated that crap.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 16, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> in jail I would trade my SOS for a milk. i hated that crap.


SOS has milk in it - also meat & some flour.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Aug 16, 2019)

Speaking of milk. Cow nipples feel weird.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 16, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> in jail I would trade my SOS for a milk. i hated that crap.


Yeah, hold the white sauce and add Swiss, sauerkraut and 1000 island dressing. Cheap rueben.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Aug 16, 2019)

I survived a trip to the heart of redneckistan and didn't slap my dad.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Aug 16, 2019)

Woke up at 6:45 to an email from my neighbor that was sent at 6:30. 7:00 AM started harvesting slightly over 2 tons of Cab Sauv. Back home by 1:00 PM with four bottles. Showered gonna write some more wine stuff on my cover letter after another tuna sandwich w/pickles, Pepsi, and chips.


----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2019)

Picked up a dozen wide mouth quart jars with lids on sale at Ace for $10.99 for future bud storage. Grabbed a 30 pack at DG for $16.65 (no they don't pay me for advertising). Have to wait till Sat for NHRA from Minn. no Friday nitro this week. I'm hiding in AC till buds and suds time.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 16, 2019)

Don_Sequitor said:


> Woke up at 6:45 to an email from my neighbor that was sent at 6:30. 7:00 AM started harvesting slightly over 2 tons of Cab Sauv. Back home by 1:00 PM with four bottles. Showered gonna write some more wine stuff on my cover letter after another tuna sandwich w/pickles, Pepsi, and chips.


Were you harvesting grapes? By hand?
Sorry, I like drinking wine but am unfamiliar with the harvesting process etc...


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Aug 16, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Were you harvesting grapes? By hand?
> Sorry, I like drinking wine but am unfamiliar with the harvesting process etc...


I did. My neighbor was supposed to have a crew of pickers there, however; it ended up being a family operation because they were busy else where. Then he was in a pinch bc he had his four person family and two college students that usually work in the tasting room. All needed at least 2 tons for a batch, I don't know if he anticipated 5 tons. Anyway, I'm a laid off corn agronomist and I offered to volunteer instead of being on Instagram at home. Yay! I got four bottles made by his wife.


----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2019)

I know what I have to watch tonight...RIP Peter Fonda.
https://ktla.com/2019/08/16/actor-peter-fonda-dead-at-79-report/?fbclid=IwAR0KgRdEyA8MFiGffEWObHEUlA2mcrD4Af628XuYjX6y_uCVWzaZzZKs9QQ


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4380452


We were "only" 103 according to my neighbors weather station.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 16, 2019)

raratt said:


> We were "only" 103 according to my neighbors weather station.


Not too bad either way. Im just glad we didnt hit 110 or 115 this summer lol. Could fry an egg on the sidewalk damn near.


----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Not too bad either way. Im just glad we didnt hit 110 or 115 this summer lol. Could fry an egg on the sidewalk damn near.


Amen, I was working on the flightline last time it was 110 around here. The hangars faced west, so nowhere to hide, had to use fod bags to touch the black panels on the aircraft, and hide tools under the plane in the shade.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2019)

Don_Sequitor said:


> I did. My neighbor was supposed to have a crew of pickers there, however; it ended up being a family operation because they were busy else where. Then he was in a pinch bc he had his four person family and two college students that usually work in the tasting room. All needed at least 2 tons for a batch, I don't know if he anticipated 5 tons. Anyway, I'm a laid off *corn agronomist* and I offered to volunteer instead of being on Instagram at home. Yay! I got four bottles made by his wife.


That's interesting, what does a corn agronomist do? Do we have you to blame for the high fructose corn syrup


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2019)

raratt said:


> Amen, I was working on the flightline last time it was 110 around here. The hangars faced west, so nowhere to hide, had to use fod bags to touch the black panels on the aircraft, and hide tools under the plane in the shade.


I asked hub why he didn't wear gloves. He rolled his eyes at me, oh well.


----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I asked hub why he didn't wear gloves. He rolled his eyes at me, oh well.


We whined enough to get some pilot gloves for awhile, wore them out in no time. They aren't for people that really work.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2019)

raratt said:


> We whined enough to get some pilot gloves for awhile, wore them out in no time. They aren't for people that really work.


Pretty much what he said.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Aug 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> That's interesting, what does a corn agronomist do? Do we have you to blame for the high fructose corn syrup


Technically an agronomist combines farming and technology. We bred corn silage for a dairy company. I prepared the seed, managed the nursery and a ran a few field trails.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2019)

Don_Sequitor said:


> Technically an agronomist combines farming and technology. We bred corn silage for a dairy company. I prepared the seed, managed the nursery and a ran a few field trails.


Thanks


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Aug 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks


Nah, my pleasure.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 17, 2019)

I just slept 8 hours!!!! It’s been years since I’ve slept through the night. 

The Mrs slept on the toilet for 2 hours because I quit checking on her. 

Hey she’s the one who insists on taking those fucking pills.


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2019)

Today is my one year anniversary on RIU, it has been a hell of a learning experience. I've gone from 5.2 oz from 3 plants to getting nearly a half pound (7.4 oz) from a single plant, different genetics but still... Thanks @Aeroknow for getting a noob going down the right path. Thanks to @cannabineer and @Singlemalt for the chemistry lessons and suffering through my experiments. Thanks to @curious2garden for bringing this old stoner into the 21st century. Thanks to everyone else (Except for a few trolls) for making me feel welcome here and listening to me bitch and commiserating with me. I don't have many friends I can share my growing with, but I feel I have made many more on this site. Now back to your regularly scheduled program.....zzzzzzzz click.


----------



## lokie (Aug 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> Today is my one year anniversary on RIU, it has been a hell of a learning experience. I've gone from 5.2 oz from 3 plants to getting nearly a half pound (7.4 oz) from a single plant, different genetics but still... Thanks @Aeroknow for getting a noob going down the right path. Thanks to @cannabineer and @Singlemalt for the chemistry lessons and suffering through my experiments. Thanks to @curious2garden for bringing this old stoner into the 21st century. Thanks to everyone else (Except for a few trolls) for making me feel welcome here and listening to me bitch and commiserating with me. I don't have many friends I can share my growing with, but I feel I have made many more on this site. Now back to your regularly scheduled program.....zzzzzzzz click.


I'm glad you are enjoying the ride.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2019)

lokie said:


> I'm glad you are enjoying the ride.
> View attachment 4380746


LOL ain't that the truth ^^^^^^^^ troll train


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> Today is my one year anniversary on RIU, it has been a hell of a learning experience. I've gone from 5.2 oz from 3 plants to getting nearly a half pound (7.4 oz) from a single plant, different genetics but still... Thanks @Aeroknow for getting a noob going down the right path. Thanks to @cannabineer and @Singlemalt for the chemistry lessons and suffering through my experiments. Thanks to @curious2garden for bringing this old stoner into the 21st century. Thanks to everyone else (Except for a few trolls) for making me feel welcome here and listening to me bitch and commiserating with me. I don't have many friends I can share my growing with, but I feel I have made many more on this site. Now back to your regularly scheduled program.....zzzzzzzz click.



your catching on....lol......weeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 17, 2019)

Morning folks....dunno why i am awake....so yeah......

Coffee is perking anyways......be ready in a minute.....ugh....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> Today is my one year anniversary on RIU, it has been a hell of a learning experience. I've gone from 5.2 oz from 3 plants to getting nearly a half pound (7.4 oz) from a single plant, different genetics but still... Thanks @Aeroknow for getting a noob going down the right path. Thanks to @cannabineer and @Singlemalt for the chemistry lessons and suffering through my experiments. Thanks to @curious2garden for bringing this old stoner into the 21st century. Thanks to everyone else (Except for a few trolls) for making me feel welcome here and listening to me bitch and commiserating with me. I don't have many friends I can share my growing with, but I feel I have made many more on this site. Now back to your regularly scheduled program.....zzzzzzzz click.


YOU are awesome


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 17, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning folks....dunno why i am awake....so yeah......
> 
> Coffee is perking anyways......be ready in a minute.....ugh....


I’m making more coffee 
AND I was able to roll one myself!!! She may sleep on the can for hours but thank goodness she can grind my dope 
Still raining, we’ve got several fences. One is maybe 3 inches out of the water now. It’s in the shallow part of the pond for gators. The other back fence separates our actual yard from the pond yard. The water is up to this fence. Normally I mow this acre or so but the pond has tripled in size. 
Time for Netflix I think. 
I know I didn’t accomplish this but my niece just watched Chernobyl on Netflix and called me freaking out. “How did you deal with this when it happened? I had no idea! What will happen?! Are we safe?!?!”
Now mind you she’s 30 with a masters degree from a prestigious university.
I said honey, do you know what Fukushima is? How about 3 mile island? 
How does an intellectual young woman who’s all about saving the environment not know of these accidents? I mean seriously? Did you have to live through them to be aware? I’m not sure what age she was when Fukushima happened but I’m pretty sure it’s still blowing shit everywhere.

Ok I’m stoned. I love Jack Herer.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 17, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m making more coffee
> AND I was able to roll one myself!!! She may sleep on the can for hours but thank goodness she can grind my dope
> Still raining, we’ve got several fences. One is maybe 3 inches out of the water now. It’s in the shallow part of the pond for gators. The other back fence separates our actual yard from the pond yard. The water is up to this fence. Normally I mow this acre or so but the pond has tripled in size.
> Time for Netflix I think.
> ...


me too when i can find it........i'm still working on my space tomato almost out.....think i still have another week left maybe a little more.....

there is alot of people in the world that don't just simply pay attention....most college grads these day don't know history or shall i say don't pay attention to it. Does she know about the after christmax tusnami that happened and killed aprox 250,000 people and displaced more???


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 17, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> me too when i can find it........i'm still working on my space tomato almost out.....think i still have another week left maybe a little more.....
> 
> there is alot of people in the world that don't just simply pay attention....most college grads these day don't know history or shall i say don't pay attention to it. Does she know about the after christmax tusnami that happened and killed aprox 250,000 people and displaced more???


I can not find jack shatter on a regular basis and it’s pissing me off lol Trulieve is about the only place I can find it and their business model of opening 3 million stores and not stocking them should be used as what not to do in economics 101. Forget about the widget, fix Trulieve kids.

She knew about the tsunami and it horrifies her. I had to explain Krakatoa to her as well. 

Idk man, I thought my generation was in trouble. When you actually graduate in 1984 and 1984 is one of your required reading assignments, kinda worries you a bit brother. 

These kids scare me. I hope I’m not alive when it all goes to hell, I mean worse than our current predicament. 

I know I did my best to stop it.


----------



## Dougnsalem (Aug 17, 2019)

Thanks guys/gals! This has been a nice read, while I enjoy my morning coffee. Carry on....


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> I can not find jack shatter on a regular basis and it’s pissing me off lol Trulieve is about the only place I can find it and their business model of opening 3 million stores and not stocking them should be used as what not to do in economics 101. Forget about the widget, fix Trulieve kids.
> 
> She knew about the tsunami and it horrifies her. I had to explain Krakatoa to her as well.
> 
> ...


My son, a Ph.D. EE, told me not to worry about Fukushima because government monitors


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 17, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> She knew about the tsunami and it horrifies her. I had to explain Krakatoa to her as well.
> 
> Idk man, I thought my generation was in trouble. When you actually graduate in 1984 and 1984 is one of your required reading assignments, kinda worries you a bit brother.
> 
> ...


and that's all you can do....is do your best......

the kids these days worry me too.....they don't question everything, most have forgot about self, they are in a haze of things, and zombies to electronics. They seem to have forgotten the basics and the most simplest of explinations of things.....

i remember when i first met my step daughter...i was sitting on the porch having a beer and a smoke....and i asked her do you know "kiss" or the "ark". She looked at me stunned....like what does that mean.......i said first "kiss"...keep it simple stupid wasn't trying to be rube to her intellengence just trying to teach her. She nodded to me like she understood...and then she asked me "so what is ark" I said in life there are times when you are gonna need the ark.......it's meaning is Act of Random Kindness other wise as know as KARMA.....as long as you do good in life, it will repay you.....she didn't get it till she graduated college and now she's a teacher in a local school.....i gave her a plaque when she graduated i wrote on there "know thy self" she has it today on her desk now.......hopefully she'll stay on a good path in life.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 17, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> I can not find jack shatter on a regular basis and it’s pissing me off lol Trulieve is about the only place I can find it and their business model of opening 3 million stores and not stocking them should be used as what not to do in economics 101. Forget about the widget, fix Trulieve kids.
> 
> She knew about the tsunami and it horrifies her. I had to explain Krakatoa to her as well.
> 
> ...


One of the 3 million trulieve is about to open in my area. Maybe I’ll get some Jack shatter


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 17, 2019)

Transplanted a couple seedlings and clones. I only have room to cram about 3 more in this gh.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2019)

Checking in to say Hi to my RIU peeps. I'm in the process of relocating to points south, within range of Annie.
I'm dog-tired and surrounded by boxes. But almost all my crap made it through the move. 

I'll check in sporadically until I have internet again ...


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2019)

Found a few whiteflys on the girls this morning, not an infestation, but I have some neem I'll treat them with tomorrow. I think a screen on my return vent would be a good idea. Going to go get a new sprayer dedicated to just neem so I don't cross contaminate anything. Helping a woman install a curtain rod this afternoon for a few bucks, that should about cover it. Mad skills I'm tellin ya...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 17, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> My son, a Ph.D. EE, told me not to worry about Fukushima because government monitors


Where’s the hamotherfucknha button? 
How’s the pup’s teeth?

@cannabineer say baby

@BudmanTX I’m glad she got it while still young.

@jerryb73 lemme know!!! I need like you wouldn’t believe. Idk why I pay for a card when I can’t get what I need?

@raratt I hate ‘em


----------



## ANC (Aug 17, 2019)

It is past 10pm. Just got done working for the day. Being your own boss is a cunt.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 17, 2019)

So. . . You're saying your boss is a cunt?


----------



## ANC (Aug 17, 2019)

That is probably true.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 17, 2019)

Lol


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Where’s the hamotherfucknha button?
> How’s the pup’s teeth?
> 
> @cannabineer say baby
> ...


That poor baby fractured a tooth and has to have it extracted. So Monday he's getting booked for a dental extraction and cleaning with anesthesia.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 17, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> That poor baby fractured a tooth and has to have it extracted. So Monday he's getting booked for a dental extraction and cleaning with anesthesia.


Awww I’m sorry


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Where’s the hamotherfucknha button?
> How’s the pup’s teeth?
> 
> @cannabineer say baby
> ...


Heya girl


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 17, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL ain't that the truth ^^^^^^^^ troll train


I’ve never been known to dabble in the art of trolling on here except the old defoliating threads. Oh my god It was so fun, but it’s not really my thing. I’m usually(or used to be) here to help not fuck with people.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 17, 2019)

This is my framing crew of one face
And also my this Is some seriously fucked up #2 or better lumber face


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 17, 2019)

I hand picked 40 12’ studs from home depot about 3 hrs ago and the worst one is better than the best one i got cut down and delivered from a local lumber yard. Fucking bullshit


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> This is my framing crew of one faceView attachment 4380987
> And also my this Is some seriously fucked up #2 or better lumber face


At least the weather is going to give you a break for awhile anyway.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> At least the weather is going to give you a break for awhile anyway.


Word bro! The weather is great right now! But i’m spent and done.
got some help standing up the rest of the walls monday. Gonna be some great weather. Then i gotta go to town blocking. Got 77 sheets of sheathing showing up that same day. Geterdone!


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 17, 2019)

Oh yeah! And......























FUCK YOU PG&E!


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> blocking


Fire blocking?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> Fire blocking?


No.
The only blocking required is on the butt joints of the exterior sheathing. Has to be stood up, vertical. So at that joint 8’ its mandatory. But, like I said before on here, i’m weird as fuck so i’m gonna block at 4’ too.
The main reason at 4’ also is that it’s 12’ walls. Studs are sort of a “C” shape lol. Just helps nailing the sheathing. I could just make a “story pole” stick and temporarily nail the studs straight before sheathing but. I’m weird.
Def will make hanging batts of insulation harder though


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I’ve never been known to dabble in the art of trolling on here except the old defoliating threads. Oh my god It was so fun, but it’s not really my thing. I’m usually(or used to be) here to help not fuck with people.


I try to be serious in the grow forums (I don't always achieve it), in TnT not so much.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 17, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I try to be serious in the grow forums (I don't always achieve it), in TnT not so much.


Weird, I never noticed.


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> at that joint 8’ its mandatory.


I keep forgetting 12' walls....


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 17, 2019)

Oh yeah. Also got all the landscaping done. Yesterday incase any of you are thinking i suck at framing. I’m also busy doing other shit too. Hella hectic schedule. I haven’t even fucking went fishing since the salmon opener! Fuck!

Plants are now caged. Next thing I need to do to them on my next break from building is throw the hoops up. Sprayed with conserve SC last night. Not gonna be my biggest but oh well. Late start. Gonna be some fire outdoor though. Wedding cake, Dolato, etc 

Don’t give me no shit. It’s windy


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 17, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ever seen weed that looks like this? A friend was visiting yesterday and had this with her. It's supposed to be sour diesel, she bought an ounce of it on weedmaps. It's brown all the way through with practically no smell or visible trichomes and looks like tobacco when busted up. When she was smoking it smelled like burning wood, nothing like a normal weed smell.
> 
> View attachment 4380170


When ever I would give a mate some cash to get smoke they would generally get stuff like that. Then be like this is all I could get, it’s generally followed with a look up and down with a comment like then why did you get it! As I glare at them and then smoke it anyways lol


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 17, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> This is my framing crew of one faceView attachment 4380987
> And also my this Is some seriously fucked up #2 or better lumber face


Good work mate always looks good to stand some walls up. I noticed majority of timber frames in the US have what I assume from looking at photos are 6x1.5 studs. We use 2x4 well 90mmx45mm in OZ. What timber or pine do you generally use for frames? Your walls look solid as fuck anyways and you must be feeling the burn lifting those big bastards up. Your trees look solid as fuck to lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 17, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Good work mate always looks good to stand some walls up. I noticed majority of timber frames in the US have what I assume from looking at photos are 6x1.5 studs. We use 2x4 well 90mmx45mm in OZ. What timber or pine do you generally use for frames? Your walls look solid as fuck anyways and you must be feeling the burn lifting those big bastards up. Your trees look solid as fuck to lol


Our nominal 2x4” studs are actually 1.5”X3.5”. 2x6 is 1.5”x5.5” etc.
Not sure about mm’s.
I used my tractor with the pallet fork attachment on the front to lift the walls. Wasn’t all that bad but still need a couple other heads to help.

2x6x12’ studs, 20’ sections. Equals heavy as fuck lol.

Unfortunately I couldn’t build all the walls on the ground first and stand them all up at the same time. There was absolutely no moving the walls around and stacking them once i framed them. That kinda sucked. I would have already been done with the walls


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> What timber or pine do you generally use for frames?


Douglas Fir is typically the wood used.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 17, 2019)

Yep there’s no moving em! Tractors are handy and make for a good labourers that don’t talk back.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## doublejj (Aug 17, 2019)

trim camp is starting to form up.....


----------



## xtsho (Aug 17, 2019)

I built a ramp for my aging babies to make it easier for them to get up on the bed. I just need to put some carpet on it. I'm going to put a couple shelves to hold bed linen as well. Can't be wasting any space. I didn't use a plan I just had an idea in my head but it turned out alright. Right now they have to jump on a chest and then jump on the bed. I'm worried about their bones and joints as they get older. And yes, our dogs sleep on the bed with me and my lady.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 17, 2019)

xtsho said:


> I built a ramp for my aging babies to make it easier for them to get up on the bed. I just need to put some carpet on it. I'm going to put a couple shelves to hold bed linen as well. Can't be wasting any space. I didn't use a plan I just had an idea in my head but it turned out alright. Right now they have to jump on a chest and then jump on the bed. I'm worried about their bones and joints as they get older. And yes, our dogs sleep on the bed with me and my lady.


we took our bed off the frame and put the foundation and mattress directly on the floor when we had a dog with a bad leg. I also rebuilt my back steps to a short rise step so each step was only 4" high.....I feel you.....nice work


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 18, 2019)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4381047
> 
> View attachment 4381049
> 
> View attachment 4381051


My stash is nearly empty I’m a good 4 weeks off my next batch. I don’t think you would have this problem doublejj lol. If I could just jump threw the picture and snip a clone or 2, maybe the next iPhone will have this feature.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Aug 18, 2019)

I have a thing where I don't post/comment on a thread until I am fully caught up and current. I got way behind in here. I was only 1200+ posts from catching up and then another few days away and it sent me back to page 1. Fahk! This week I got tired of not getting to play along.

Catching up: sympathies to 420, chunky, aero and I know I'm missing lots. Congrats to anc's new business, raratt's year here, laughing grass's home improvements, aero's restart, jj harvesting the motherload and countless bdays, anniversaries and life/work achievements.

Love tnt and this thread.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 18, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> My stash is nearly empty I’m a good 4 weeks off my next batch. I don’t think you would have this problem doublejj lol. If I could just jump threw the picture and snip a clone or 2, maybe the next iPhone will have this feature.


I still have the 6s but will definitely upgrade when that one is released..

Oh, I feel your pain on the stash box


----------



## ANC (Aug 18, 2019)

doublejj said:


> trim camp is starting to form up.....
> View attachment 4381062


Hey as long as you don't listen to hillbilly music, I bet it is fun.


----------



## dangledo (Aug 18, 2019)

ANC said:


> Hey as long as you don't listen to hillbilly music, I bet it is fun.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Aug 18, 2019)

I took clones off my sundae strudel and fertilized the raspberries.


----------



## dangledo (Aug 18, 2019)

Little man had his tonsils/adenoids and lip tie(minimal) removed. 

Soon as he woke up he wanted his cars and to get down from the bed. 

Didn't miss a beat. Eating, drinking and carrying on like nothing happened. Day 5 tomorrow, which i hear is the worst. 

Couple doctors said they've never heard a 2 1/2yo talk so much and clearly as he does. Gets it from his momma for sure. 
She does enough talking for the three of us. 


Sup fuckers.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 18, 2019)

dangledo said:


> She does enough talking for the three of us.


Lol, yours too..

Good to hear the little one is doing good..


----------



## raratt (Aug 18, 2019)

ANC said:


> hillbilly music


There is nothing wrong with some Bluegrass music every once in awhile, Zydeco also.


----------



## dangledo (Aug 18, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol, yours too..
> 
> Good to hear the little one is doing good..



Dooood it doesn't matter what I'm doing, even sleeping, like last night she woke me up at 4am to tell me about her swollen toe. She had a pedicure that hurt and apparently worth waking me up for. 

Of course i couldn't go back to sleep. Right after watching stipe take the title back at midnight from that obese, Carl Winslow looking, Daniel eye poke cormier.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> There is nothing wrong with some Bluegrass music every once in awhile, Zydeco also.


----------



## raratt (Aug 18, 2019)

doublejj said:


> trim camp is starting to form up.....
> View attachment 4381062


----------



## raratt (Aug 18, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> raratt's year here,


----------



## raratt (Aug 18, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> My stash is nearly empty I’m a good 4 weeks off my next batch. I don’t think you would have this problem doublejj lol. If I could just jump threw the picture and snip a clone or 2, maybe the next iPhone will have this feature.


Stop by, I can hook you up.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4381236


That girl needs to eat some meat and potatoes. She's too thin.


----------



## lokie (Aug 18, 2019)

dangledo said:


>


----------



## dangledo (Aug 18, 2019)

View attachment 4381243


lokie said:


>



Little man liked that. Normally he's a classic rock type if dude.

He was jamming out


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4381236


I can’t remember if I read any posts after this one... 

What was I gonna say? Oh yeah, I’m going to the gym for a ummm (sorry I’m high) session with a trainer. Usually I’m always swimming but I asked the dr and insurance pays for 3 sessions and massage every 2 weeks.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 18, 2019)

raratt said:


>





raratt said:


> There is nothing wrong with some Bluegrass music every once in awhile, Zydeco also.


----------



## TacoMac (Aug 18, 2019)

Annnnnnnd DONE!

Finally finished all the upstairs bamboo flooring. The last leg was the hallway tying all the rooms together and the head of the stairs and painting it all. Here she is all done:

 

All that's left to do is the staircase itself and then it'll be all over.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 18, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Annnnnnnd DONE!
> 
> Finally finished all the upstairs bamboo flooring. The last leg was the hallway tying all the rooms together and the head of the stairs and painting it all. Here she is all done:
> 
> ...


Looks real nice, good job


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 18, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Annnnnnnd DONE!
> 
> Finally finished all the upstairs bamboo flooring. The last leg was the hallway tying all the rooms together and the head of the stairs and painting it all. Here she is all done:
> 
> ...


Looks fabulous - Want my address? I'll take you fishing when you're not on your knees.

. . . . Uhmm, that sounded a lot different in my head than it does now.


----------



## raratt (Aug 18, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Annnnnnnd DONE!
> 
> Finally finished all the upstairs bamboo flooring. The last leg was the hallway tying all the rooms together and the head of the stairs and painting it all. Here she is all done:
> 
> ...


I have some cork laminate I need to put in our bedroom, wanna drop by and give me a hand? Buds, suds and BBQ when it's finished? lol.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> I have some cork laminate I need to put in our bedroom, wanna drop by and give me a hand? Buds, suds and BBQ when it's finished? lol.


get in line fella's.....


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> Stop by, I can hook you up.


LOL don’t tempt me. My passport expired 2 weeks ago I just sent the paperwork to renew it. Weed and warm weather sounds better than my week I’m going to have.


----------



## raratt (Aug 18, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> LOL don’t tempt me. My passport expired 2 weeks ago I just sent the paperwork to renew it. Weed and warm weather sounds better than my week I’m going to have.View attachment 4381346









We have our delta breeze for awhile, no more 107 for the next week, thank goodness.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 18, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> LOL don’t tempt me. My passport expired 2 weeks ago I just sent the paperwork to renew it. Weed and warm weather sounds better than my week I’m going to have.View attachment 4381346


Where'd all your water go down there?

I just saw a weather channel video about Sydney down to 50% water capacity and falling, 2 years to dry.

No rain anymore?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Looks fabulous - Want my address? I'll take you fishing when you're not on your knees.
> 
> . . . . Uhmm, that sounded a lot different in my head than it does now.


I need some tile put in upstairs ...


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> LOL don’t tempt me. My passport expired 2 weeks ago I just sent the paperwork to renew it. Weed and warm weather sounds better than my week I’m going to have.View attachment 4381346


follow the trail of buds......


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I need some tile put in upstairs ...


U2?....


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 18, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Where'd all your water go down there?
> 
> I just saw a weather channel video about Sydney down to 50% water capacity and falling, 2 years to dry.
> 
> No rain anymore?


That’s New South Wales I’m in Victoria. We are pretty lucky here. Most of the country’s in drought and we are having plenty of rain. But we had a dry winter/spring last year so we got fuck all hay bayles and this year the grounds to wet grass/ground is sodden. Last year hay bayles where $45 now there $125, if that puts the weather into perspective


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2019)

doublejj said:


> U2?....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


>


Maybe I'm not using the right bait....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 18, 2019)

Whimper 
Moan
I can’t move 
Why did I go to the Y


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 18, 2019)

I just found my old boombox stored away....anyone got 22 D batteries i can borrow?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 18, 2019)

Diabolical666 said:


> I just found my old boombox stored away....anyone got 22 D batteries i can borrow?


Ahaahaha 
That’ll cost freakn $70 in batteries


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2019)

Diabolical666 said:


> I just found my old boombox stored away....anyone got 22 D batteries i can borrow?


You have to make a trip to Costco for those.....


----------



## lokie (Aug 18, 2019)

Diabolical666 said:


> I just found my old boombox stored away....anyone got 22 D batteries i can borrow?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 18, 2019)

lokie said:


>


Christmas 1980, high school, with The Cars “Candy-O” cassette lol I think I got clogs that year too


----------



## raratt (Aug 18, 2019)

Found out who bought the house across the street, I partied with him years ago when the local bar was a place to be for Karaoke.
Dragged the girls out and sprayed them with Neem. Had to stake and tie them up because of the extra weight from the water (and the breeze). Taped a piece of screen on my return vent duct to make sure no bugs get sucked in through it.
Leftover pizza for dinner (had a 40% off coupon so it was a no brainier). Buds and suds time.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> Found out who bought the house across the street, I partied with him years ago when the local bar was a place to be for Karaoke.
> Dragged the girls out and sprayed them with Neem. Had to stake and tie them up because of the extra weight from the water (and the breeze). Taped a piece of screen on my return vent duct to make sure no bugs get sucked in through it.
> Leftover pizza for dinner (had a 40% off coupon so it was a no brainier). Buds and suds time.


Nice...
Good neighbors are important.

I did NOT accomplish anything when I called Apple a few minutes ago. Do you guys remember when I used to be a senior advisor for them? I hate Apple. I didn’t buy the phone, my niece gave it to me, fpos.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 18, 2019)

doublejj said:


> You have to make a trip to Costco for those.....


 

I just got an 8 pack for my spot lights. 

Beats those old big square ones you can't find anywhere.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 18, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4381524
> 
> I just got an 8 pack for my spot lights.
> 
> Beats those old big square ones you can't find anywhere.


Last trip to costco they didn’t have kirkland brand AA batteries. It’s some serious bullshit had to buy the duracell


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 18, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Last trip to costco they didn’t have kirkland brand AA batteries. It’s some serious bullshit had to buy the duracell


For decades I never had to buy them at all. All the flashlights at work used 6 D's. They'd give them away like crazy by the box full.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 18, 2019)

doublejj said:


> You have to make a trip to Costco for those.....


That might get you threw 3-4 songs


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 18, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Maybe I'm not using the right bait....
> 
> 
> View attachment 4381385


The guy on the right is smiling at the pig in a weird perverted way. I bet there was marijuanas involved.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 18, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> The guy on the right is smiling at the pig in a weird perverted way. I bet there was marijuanas involved.


He cant wait to eat that ass


----------



## raratt (Aug 18, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> The guy on the right is smiling at the pig in a weird perverted way. I bet there was marijuanas involved.


BACON!!!!!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> The guy on the right is smiling at the pig in a weird perverted way. I bet there was marijuanas involved.


I still have your chair.....


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 18, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> The guy on the right is smiling at the pig in a weird perverted way. I bet there was marijuanas involved.


Dude looks familiar... I think I met him a couple of times.... I can't remember, marijuanas was involved...

SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 18, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> He cant wait to eat that ass


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 18, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I still have your chair.....


When is the early harvest BBQ? I'll pick it up then.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 18, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> The guy on the right is smiling at the pig in a weird perverted way. I bet there was marijuanas involved.


What the hell happened to TWS? No sock account? Wtf? Dude gets booted from here and actually stays away?
Nice black truck in the background! Wish I had one just like it


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> What the hell happened to TWS? No sock account? Wtf? Dude gets booted from here and actually stays away?
> Nice black truck in the background! Wish I had one just like it


TWS?....he was just up here a couple weeks ago.....


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 18, 2019)

doublejj said:


> TWS?....he was just up here a couple weeks ago.....


Oh no shit! Well, tell him I said wut up next time please


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh no shit! Well, tell him I said wut up next time please


Jackpot fish......I couldn't get h=this pic to load


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2019)

Haey Aero we are gonna hit the Salmon on friday out of Berkeley....wanna take a day off?


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 18, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Haey Aero we are gonna hit the Salmon on friday out of Berkeley....wanna take a day off?


I wish bro.thanks though. I got the truss guy on my ass. After the trusses arrive and are rolled up I will probably go fishing on the lake nearby at least one day. The landlocked Kings are on fire! The kings in the river not so much yet. 

You know what would be reallly cool bro! Is to get a crab/rockfish trip in this November. Gotta get that trip in for sure. I was so ready for last years trip we had planned. Had all my new live bait rigs rigged and everything! Fucking fire! But anyways, that is pretty much a for sure thing this year. Barring another catastrophe of course.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 18, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Jackpot fish......I couldn't get h=this pic to load
> View attachment 4381629


Hey that picture reminds me of my bad ass Seeker rod which I mainly used for sturgeon that i lost in the fire   poor seeker rod


----------



## gr0wn6dub0 (Aug 18, 2019)

Harvested a few fems today. Second completed grow, so got tons of improvement to make. Nonetheless I think they turned out great. Had about 20% amber, the rest milky with a few clear. I don't mind the raciness lol. Anyway here's some pics of the mains on all of them. Flash is a lil bright and excuse the burnt leaves, they suffered a root zone issue late in flowering which led to a phosphorus def, still dialing in my setup.

This girl is my Sweet Deep Grapefruit #1. Tangy, spicy, sweet aroma

This is the Sweet Deep Grapefruit #2. Love her smell, very very sweet grapefruit smell, almost no tangy.

This is the Strawberry Lemonade. Real refreshing smell, somewhat like strawberry lemonade, but more to the citrus side.

Got them full plant hangin for about 10 days. Prepared the soil for amending as I recycle mine. Prepped the tent for the next run too, gonna try and pack 9 ladies in my 4x4. Hope everybody here, had a successful, stoney day.


----------



## raratt (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I wish bro.thanks though. I got the truss guy on my ass. After the trusses arrive and are rolled up I will probably go fishing on the lake nearby at least one day. The landlocked Kings are on fire! The kings in the river not so much yet.
> 
> You know what would be reallly cool bro! Is to get a crab/rockfish trip in this November. Gotta get that trip in for sure. I was so ready for last years trip we had planned. Had all my new live bait rigs rigged and everything! Fucking fire! But anyways, that is pretty much a for sure thing this year. Barring another catastrophe of course.


it's on....


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 18, 2019)

gr0wn6dub0 said:


> Harvested a few fems today. Second completed grow, so got tons of improvement to make. Nonetheless I think they turned out great. Had about 20% amber, the rest milky with a few clear. I don't mind the raciness lol. Anyway here's some pics of the mains on all of them. Flash is a lil bright and excuse the burnt leaves, they suffered a root zone issue late in flowering which led to a phosphorus def, still dialing in my setup.
> 
> This girl is my Sweet Deep Grapefruit #1. Tangy, spicy, sweet aroma
> View attachment 4381638
> ...


Nothing like packing 9 ladies in a 4x4. Wink wink, nudge nudge


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 18, 2019)

@Aeroknow here’s one of the houses looks like match sticks


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 19, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> @Aeroknow here’s one of the houses looks like match sticksView attachment 4381663


My new house will be 2x6 exterior walls and 2x4 interior walls. Only reason for the 2x6 exterior walls is for the additional R-value it provides. But 2x4 framing is pretty much still the norm for residential here too.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Nice...
> Good neighbors are important.
> 
> I did NOT accomplish anything when I called Apple a few minutes ago. *Do you guys remember when I used to be a senior advisor for them?* I hate Apple. I didn’t buy the phone, my niece gave it to me, fpos.


See, all your fault. If you hadn't left them we wouldn't be in this predicament!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I still have your chair.....


LOL even THAT won't lure him into Trim jail! Nice try.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> @Aeroknow here’s one of the houses looks like match sticksView attachment 4381663


LOL you got me! I saw this and thought, "Damn @Aeroknow is FAST!"


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 19, 2019)

I can move.


curious2garden said:


> See, all your fault. If you hadn't left them we wouldn't be in this predicament!


 lol thanks. Probably the worst job I’ve ever had.

They want crazy money for a screen. He was pushing me to Apple for repair. I said find me an authorized repair in my area (I’m not going but I was testing him. He spent 5 minutes looking for one. Idiot didn’t even know where I am. Finally he says can I get your zip code?

I completed my the survey they send. He’ll get a talking to.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 19, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL you got me! I saw this and thought, "Damn @Aeroknow is FAST!"


Got me too. Lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2019)

Morning all....hope everyone had a productive weekend....or at least i would hope so in any case....

morning temps 80F feels like almost 90F.......today's high....yes you said it...100F gonna feel like 105f once more......

welp dogs are feed, what's left of the garden is watered even the experiemental space tomato......gotta go help some people later get some stuff done......make a little bit of $$$$....

Coffee is hot and going, already on my second cup....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 19, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning all....hope everyone had a productive weekend....or at least i would hope so in any case....
> 
> morning temps 80F feels like almost 90F.......today's high....yes you said it...100F gonna feel like 105f once more......
> 
> ...


What is space tomato buddy? I love tomatoes lol 

The heat index is 91 atm

I’m doing good after the workout yesterday and am ready to swim, and build sand castles


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> What is space tomato buddy? I love tomatoes lol


i love tomatoes too.....especially ones that put you into space....


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 19, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> i love tomatoes too.....especially ones that put you into space....


That thing seems like it’s been going forever. Lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> That thing seems like it’s been going forever. Lol


it has, i'm surprised about it, just cked it's bday.......Sept 21 it's almost a year old........so far it has endured 12 days of 100F+ temps right now it only get watered one time in the morning and one at night.....that's what really freaking me out....


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2019)

Gonna get my car dragged in to the dealer after brunch to get the ignition fixed (damn tweakers). Might even scrape my face before dealing with the public. At least I won't have to tarp it every night to make sure no tom cats get in it. Haven't heard from the insurance adjuster yet, but I'm not going to wait. The car has a recall on the airbag and I'll get that replaced while it is in there and might as well get an oil change too. I'm sure they'll try to tell me some other crap needs done, but I'll ignore them. Mornin all.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2019)

Some lowlife dirtbag POS stole my bag with my phone and earpods at the beach yesterday. So today I went shopping for a shiny new phone, going to have to live without the earpods for a while. I went with silver with white back this time, not sure if I like it as much as the black phone. At least we'll be able to quickly tell our phones apart.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Some lowlife dirtbag POS stole my bag with my phone and earpods at the beach yesterday. So today I went shopping for a shiny new phone, going to have to live without the earpods for a while. I went with silver with white back this time, not sure if I like it as much as the black phone. At least we'll be able to quickly tell our phones apart.
> 
> View attachment 4381872


hth: https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT201472


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2019)

Wrap your valuables in a diaper, not many people will look in one...lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 19, 2019)

I found a bag in the parking lot at the beach about 2 weeks ago. Had a new iPhone in it. 
I turned it in to the snack bar kid. Hope he didn’t keep it.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 19, 2019)

splash a little Mountain Dew on it too.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 19, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> splash a little Mountain Dew on it too.


Baby Ruth bar?


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 19, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Baby Ruth bar?


canned pumpkin pie filling for the win


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> hth: https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT201472


I did that once I got home. They either removed the sim or turned it off. It showed the last known location as the parking lot by the beach. I still did the remote erase hoping that they turned it off. All my photos are backed up to icloud so I didn't lose anything but the phone. 



raratt said:


> Wrap your valuables in a diaper, not many people will look in one...lol


All our stuff was packed up and we were just about to leave. I turned my back for a minute to say goodbye to friends next to us and when I turned around it was gone. I normally put my phone/keys and a little cash in ziplock bag under a cooler.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2019)

5 mile trike ride in today.....no biscuit


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2019)

raratt said:


> Gonna get my car dragged in to the dealer after brunch to get the ignition fixed (damn tweakers). Might even scrape my face before dealing with the public. At least I won't have to tarp it every night to make sure no tom cats get in it. Haven't heard from the insurance adjuster yet, but I'm not going to wait. The car has a recall on the airbag and I'll get that replaced while it is in there and might as well get an oil change too. I'm sure they'll try to tell me some other crap needs done, but I'll ignore them. Mornin all.


did they catch whoever was trying to break in?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 19, 2019)

Planted more seeds to compensate for my root aphid losses on the bigger 4 gelato clones. Gonna run SOG in that greenhouse. I watered all the cups with beneficial nematodes and mixed some mycorrizhae underneath the seeds to give them a good head start. Also have them up on a table now. If the root aphids want to kill these seedlings they're gonna have some obstacles this time lol.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 19, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Baby Ruth bar?


Oh fuck, that reminds me of an old work story.

A guy nobody liked is on janitor for a shift because his machine broke down. Somebody half melts a Milky Way bar, throws it on the floor in front of one of the toilets.

The guy filling in on janitor totally ignores it and leaves it there.

The regular evening turn janitor comes in, a guy with a mental disability (which is why they made him janitor, back in the days when companies had hearts).

The eve turn janitor freaks out and gets the superintendant who also freaks out and immediately writes a posted, signed warning that anybody who shits on the floor will be terminated on the spot.

Then the janitor with the mental disability reluctantly starts cleaning it up and quickly realizes it's melted chocolate.
He's so happy he carries it down to the supervisor's office and walks in carrying what the super still thinks is shit.

He starts screaming to get that shit out of his office when the janitor tells him it's not shit, it's chocolate and literally puts the tip of his tongue on it to prove it.
"See, it's just chocolate. I guess I made a mistake."

Then the boss says, "Just get out of my office and take that sign the fuck down about shitting on the floor. I hate all you fucking guys and I'm going home now."

A true story from the good old days.


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> did they catch whoever was trying to break in?


Nope, had the car backed in so the drivers side was away from my window. I have a motion sensing light out there but no camera unfortunately.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 19, 2019)

raratt said:


> Nope, had the car backed in so the drivers side was away from my window. I have a motion sensing light out there but no camera unfortunately.


I have an Arlo camera on my driveway and in the backyard. Helps deter tweakers. Some don't care and still dig through the trash. I dont care as long as they don't make a mess or go snooping around my car.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 19, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL you got me! I saw this and thought, "Damn @Aeroknow is FAST!"


He’s put the roof on, installed the windows and roughed in the plumbing. In a day geez he’s got a good tractor LMFAO @Aeroknow you the man.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 19, 2019)

I lived in Alabama for a short time and the street we happened to move on had 2 houses that both made meth. Always tweakers in an out. This was at the end of a cul de sac and we lived directly across the street. Luckily they never bothered us, not once. Never anything missing never in our yard. Must have been my 5’7” 170lb stature that did it


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Aug 19, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Oh fuck, that reminds me of an old work story.
> 
> A guy nobody liked is on janitor for a shift because his machine broke down. Somebody half melts a Milky Way bar, throws it on the floor in front of one of the toilets.
> 
> ...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2019)

doublejj said:


> 5 mile trike ride in today.....no biscuit


Now ride back and get that biscuit!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> He’s put the roof on, installed the windows and roughed in the plumbing. In a day geez he’s got a good tractor LMFAO *@Aeroknow you the man.*


Yes he is and don't you forget that! LOL


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 19, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> He’s put the roof on, installed the windows and roughed in the plumbing. In a day geez he’s got a good tractor LMFAO @Aeroknow you the man.


Lol. Plumbing is already roughed in 
Installing the windows aint shit but can’t do that until framing inspection.
 ​


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 19, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yes he is and don't you forget that! LOL


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 19, 2019)

This is the house i’ll be starting next spring. 2300ish sqft


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


I went to a Morgan James concert this past February (the gorgeous blonde on the right) It was a really small venue... maybe 20 tables. Her act is all covers and admittedly I didn't know most of the jazz and blues songs she sang. She made a point of visiting and singing from each table, giving everyone an experience. At our table she sang a beautiful version of Cecilia, made me teary eyed. Then she stole my drink and jokingly complained that it was only ginger ale.



raratt said:


> Nope, had the car backed in so the drivers side was away from my window. I have a motion sensing light out there but no camera unfortunately.


Bummer. Are you thinking of getting a camera? You can get cheap wifi cameras that will send you notifications on your phone whenever there's motion or sound.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 19, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Lol. Plumbing is already roughed in
> Installing the windows aint shit but can’t do that until framing inspection.
> View attachment 4381982​


I wish I had enough room for a tractor I can barely fit, I hate these little fill in jobs pays the bills though


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Lol. Plumbing is already roughed in
> Installing the windows aint shit but can’t do that until framing inspection.
> View attachment 4381982​


I love when framing goes up, it goes from nothing to looking like a building.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 19, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I wish I had enough room for a tractor I can barely fit, I hate these little fill in jobs pays the bills though View attachment 4382034


I’m trying to do all of this without renting any equipment but I think I’ll probably have to rent a Gradall when I get the plywood for the roof.
Besides that, my little blue tractor is getting it done!


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 19, 2019)

raratt said:


> I love when framing goes up, it goes from nothing to looking like a building.


It makes it look so much bigger too!

Was same thing when my house burned down. I’d be staring at the remains/foundation thinking shit, it looks so much smaller than what it felt like inside my house lol. Once i started framing these walls I was like okay, now we’re talking! 
I used to build walls for a living but never really gave a shit. Was just work. I didn’t even care to look back and think “look what I just did”. It all gets old after a little while.


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> It makes it look so much bigger too!
> 
> Was same thing when my house burned down. I’d be staring at the remains/foundation thinking shit, it looks so much smaller than what it felt like inside my house lol. Once i started framing these walls I was like okay, now we’re talking!
> I used to build walls for a living but never really gave a shit. Was just work. I didn’t even care to look back and think “look what I just did”. It all gets old after a little while.


Plenty of time to get it dried in before everything turns to mud also. Edit, hell, completed...


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4381985
> This is the house i’ll be starting next spring. 2300ish sqft
> View attachment 4381989


Damn! that's sweet!....
and I was only gonna put one of these Amazon cabin kits on my property. $8,500 and free delivery & They say you can build it in 2 days....
https://www.amazon.com/Allwood-Claudia-Garden-Receive-Thanksgiving/dp/B00JS7M0K4


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 19, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m trying to do all of this without renting any equipment but I think I’ll probably have to rent a Gradall when I get the plywood for the roof.
> Besides that, my little blue tractor is getting it done!


I’ll be keen to watch your roof get done we use terracotta/contcrete tiles or tin sheets here I noticed American roofs are different. My cousin in-laws from North Carolina. His business is American style roofing he use like rubber looking shingles in rolls.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 19, 2019)

Broke my own record, pissed off the Mrs 4 times today lol like I care. I’ll take my dope back :-0

Just did some big time bending over off the young ladies. They are easily 3 months old and are gonna quadline like you won’t believe. They’ve got at least 6 more weeks to veg hehehe


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 19, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Damn! that's sweet!....
> and I was only gonna put one of these Amazon cabin kits on my property. $8,500 and free delivery & They say you can build it in 2 days....
> https://www.amazon.com/Allwood-Claudia-Garden-Receive-Thanksgiving/dp/B00JS7M0K4


Lincoln Logs!


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 19, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I’ll be keen to watch your roof get done we use terracotta/contcrete tiles or tin sheets here I noticed American roofs are different. My cousin in-laws from North Carolina. His business is American style roofing he use like rubber looking shingles in rolls.View attachment 4382041


I had every intention on putting a metal roof on both the new shop/garage and the future house. Hard to beat the fireproofing metal roofs, and tiles, get you but I chickened out. Gonna go with what’s most common here which is an asphalt shingle roof. It is what it is


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m trying to do all of this without renting any equipment but I think I’ll probably have to rent a Gradall when I get the plywood for the roof.
> Besides that, my little blue tractor is getting it done!


Get this guy to come help, bet he could line up every sheet on the trusses in one try.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 19, 2019)

raratt said:


> Get this guy to come help, bet he could line up every sheet on the trusses in one try.


Is that that barnyard builder dude that’s always on a gradall? Lol


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Is that that barnyard builder dude that’s always on a gradall? Lol


Barnwood, but yes, I think he could pull a nail using one. The legendary Johnny Jett...lol


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 19, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I had every intention on putting a metal roof on both the new shop/garage and the future house. Hard to beat the fireproofing metal roofs, and tiles, get you but I chickened out. Gonna go with what’s most common here which is an asphalt shingle roof. It is what it is


Yeah I must be I’ll ask him at the next BBQ


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2019)

I bought a new gun safe today and put one of these on the door.....


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2019)

I have no idea how this song found it's way out of the cobwebs of my brain, but here it is.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 20, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yes he is and don't you forget that! LOL


He is!! I can’t wait to see messy kitchen pics again  not sure how he ate but he smoked well


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 20, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> He is!! I can’t wait to see messy kitchen pics again  not sure how he ate but he smoked well


Hey! That’s messed up bro!
































I can’t wait to have a kitchen that I can keep messy again


----------



## ANC (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 20, 2019)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4382400
> View attachment 4382401
> View attachment 4382402


Nice and clean work. Kudos


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2019)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4382400
> View attachment 4382401
> View attachment 4382402


That looks pro!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 20, 2019)

I’m off today so I made myself a strip steak with Chimichurri sauce and a baked potato with some simple steamed broccoli

Oh and a 12 pk of Shiner Bock.

Edit: I know the tater ain’t much to look at. But that because I made a whole one and put the cheese on it before I separated it. So it has spots of no cheese. But it still went hard


My daughter ate the other half.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

I win today. Ruptured eardrum in the pool somehow.
YAY


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 20, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> I win today. Ruptured eardrum in the pool somehow.
> YAY


Dammit


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Dammit


Ikr
Dr said stay out of the water!!! Said it’s a direct opening to my brain. I was thinking of dropping some hash oil in there.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 20, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> I’m off today so I made myself a strip steak with Chimichurri sauce and a baked potato with some simple steamed broccoli
> View attachment 4382478
> Oh and a 12 ok of Shiner Bock.
> 
> ...


I didn’t even notice my dog in the background. Asleep like a motherfucker. Not giving a fuck smh, he ended up waking up when I called him for the fat leftover.

Damn lazy ass


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2019)

Repair estimate for my car, $1326, and they could see "no evidence of tampering". I get the feeling I'm going to get stuck with the bill. I have looked everywhere online for another car like mine that had the same problem, and I have found nothing. Even the tow truck guy tried using the cut key to turn it and it would barely turn. Crap.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2019)

raratt said:


> Repair estimate for my car, $1326, and they could see "no evidence of tampering". I get the feeling I'm going to get stuck with the bill. I have looked everywhere online for another car like mine that had the same problem, and I have found nothing. Even the tow truck guy tried using the cut key to turn it and it would barely turn. Crap.


You filed a police report right?


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> You filed a police report right?


Yes, need to go get a copy of it.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2019)

raratt said:


> Yes, need to go get a copy of it.


It's not your job to investigate. It is theirs. Just because you had a skilled crook with a new exploit doesn't get insurance out of paying.


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> It's not your job to investigate. It is theirs. Just because you had a skilled crook with a new exploit doesn't get insurance out of paying.


I think the report is about as far as they will take this, but I do hope you are correct. I had nothing for them to go on, and it's not like they have a Detective in this one horse town.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 20, 2019)

raratt said:


> Yes, need to go get a copy of it.


I had to get a copy of an accident report once, fucking cops charged $20.

Seriously.


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I had to get a copy of an accident report once, fucking cops charged $20.
> 
> Seriously.


$10 for this report, what a deal...


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2019)

Stuck a yellow sticky trap in the grow room to see if there are any white fly's left. Took a nap because I figured I earned one. Grilled pork chops and store bought potato salad (because I'm lazy) for dinner. Beer shelf is stocked. Buds and suds time.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 20, 2019)

Made Krab Salad. Watered some plants. Hung out with my baby.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 20, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Made Krab Salad. Watered some plants. Hung out with my baby.


What kinda "Krab"?


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 20, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What kinda "Krab"?


The kind that’s made outta pollock, hence the “k” spelling. 

The spam of seafood.


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What kinda "Krab"?


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2019)

Sorry, must have been the marijuanas.


----------



## ANC (Aug 21, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> That looks pro!


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 21, 2019)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4382737


Nice work, I’m loving the industrial look.
It looks tough as!!!


----------



## ANC (Aug 21, 2019)

Yeah, these will probably survive the second coming.

For those who were wondering, Leon was my dad's name.


----------



## raratt (Aug 21, 2019)

My insurance adjuster wants the police report for the damage on my car still so I guess they are picking up the bill, thank god.
Nice and cool this morning, all the windows open and fans in the doorway for awhile. I need more coffee, mornin all.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 21, 2019)

Got some finished right here...nice and hot....working on my second one right now..

Morning all......it's 79F and a wakey bakey right now.....nice breeze coming out of the SE this morning.....i get to see my bee keeper buddy today......woohoo...fresh honey...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 21, 2019)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4382737


I like your logo, what does your dad think of it? Do you make your lights custom to order?



raratt said:


> My insurance adjuster wants the police report for the damage on my car still so I guess they are picking up the bill, thank god.
> Nice and cool this morning, all the windows open and fans in the doorway for awhile. I need more coffee, mornin all.


The insurance companies have been good to you this year... what's your secret? lol

The weather here has been gross for the past few days, too humid and sticky to go out and play. Been staying inside and buying crap online I don't really need.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 21, 2019)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4382737


very nice......props man


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 21, 2019)

Won’t be accomplishing much any time soon. Going to have to change some plans.
Feels like fire being pulled though my knee. 
Think I ripped all the new ligaments they installed 3 years ago. 
I Told them I need HD parts , hopefully I’ll get some improvements n upgrades . 




Please Send Nudes (female only)


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 21, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4382943 View attachment 4382944 View attachment 4382945
> Won’t be accomplishing much any time soon. Going to have to change some plans.
> Feels like fire being pulled though my knee.
> Think I ripped all the new ligaments they installed 3 years ago.
> ...


better get some ice on that knee mate and wrap it, thing looks like a softball.......


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 21, 2019)

I’m in the hospital


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 21, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’m in the hospital


even better....good luck....get well quick


----------



## ANC (Aug 21, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I like your logo, what does your dad think of it? Do you make your lights custom to order?
> 
> 
> The insurance companies have been good to you this year... what's your secret? lol
> ...


Yeah, I mostly do custom order work at the moment, trying to get bootstrapped without debt. The old man passed on like almost 15 years now already. But he was a special guy and worth honouring.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 21, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’m in the hospital


Ouch.

No football this season!


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 21, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Ouch.
> 
> No football this season!


Or hunting. We’ve seen where he goes, probably need 2 good knees. 

I second the OUCH!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 21, 2019)

ANC said:


> Yeah, I mostly do custom order work at the moment, trying to get bootstrapped without debt. The old man passed on like almost 15 years now already. But he was a special guy and worth honouring.


I'm sorry anc, I didn't mean to broach a sensitive subject  I'm sure he'd be proud, owning your own business is a big achievement.


----------



## ANC (Aug 21, 2019)

No, it is obviously fine otherwise it would have had another name... 
Owning a business is the easy part, making any money at it is the hard part and then you still need to share with the receiver.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 21, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Or hunting. We’ve seen where he goes, probably need 2 good knees.
> 
> I second the OUCH!!


Nope been doing it with 2 bad knees for a long time , just got to be tuff n know the pain will be less when u get home. 
But 

I’m almost in tears right now , thinking about the mountains
I wanted to take 1 more big old ram n hang up my boots this year . 
If I can get back walking by mid oct I’ll still have a shot . Opener is canceled tho.


----------



## raratt (Aug 21, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> insurance companies


This is the only claim I have had...?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 21, 2019)

ANC said:


> No, it is obviously fine otherwise it would have had another name...
> Owning a business is the easy part, making any money at it is the hard part and then you still need to share with the receiver.


Sounds like you have some sales already. No escaping taxes unfortunately.



raratt said:


> This is the only claim I have had...?


Didn't you luck out on having your insurance pay for an ambulance ride that you were expecting to pay for? Maybe I'm thinking the wrong person.


----------



## raratt (Aug 21, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sounds like you have some sales already. No escaping taxes unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you luck out on having your insurance pay for an ambulance ride that you were expecting to pay for? Maybe I'm thinking the wrong person.


Oh yeah, I can barely remember what I had for dinner last night so there's that. I stand corrected. Getting old sucks.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 21, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Nope been doing it with 2 bad knees for a long time , just got to be tuff n know the pain will be less when u get home.
> But
> 
> I’m almost in tears right now , thinking about the mountains
> ...


That sucks man - I'll keep you in mind when I'm up here in 3 weeks.

 

Get better soon!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 21, 2019)

Nurse let me sneak out for a joint


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> Oh yeah, I can barely remember what I had for dinner last night so there's that. I stand corrected. Getting old sucks.


For some reason I can usually recall what people have said to me almost verbatim, but I can never remember where I put my keys.



BigHornBuds said:


> Nurse let me sneak out for a joint
> View attachment 4382987


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 21, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Nurse let me sneak out for a joint
> View attachment 4382987


Sounds like you are in good hands.lol

What’s with the strawberry papers


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 21, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Sounds like you are in good hands.lol
> 
> What’s with the strawberry papers


They where the only big papers I had , I have a fishing buddy that loves them, so I always roll him a few when we go out . 
I like zigzags but I knew zigzag’s were not going to cut it (today is a big joint kinda day)


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 21, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Nope been doing it with 2 bad knees for a long time , just got to be tuff n know the pain will be less when u get home.
> But
> 
> I’m almost in tears right now , thinking about the mountains
> ...


Ouch! 
Good luck man. Sorry to hear about your injury. 

Jumping is risky -- even with all the gear.


----------



## raratt (Aug 21, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Nurse let me sneak out for a joint
> View attachment 4382987


I cringe every time I look at your knee, I dislocated mine, then hyper-extended it. That sucks bro.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 21, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Nurse let me sneak out for a joint
> View attachment 4382987


She wasn't blond was she?
 

Hope it's not too serious.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 21, 2019)

Nuwaving a chicken, baked potatoes and carrots with cherry pie for desert.

My therapist fired me lol said call me when you’re better.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 21, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Nuwaving a chicken, baked potatoes and carrots with cherry pie for desert.
> 
> My therapist fired me lol said call me when you’re better.
> 
> View attachment 4383019


Does that Nuwave oven work well?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 21, 2019)

Whacked all the weeds in the front because I noticed they were attracting aphids, but no ladybugs in sight. Watered my recovering plants. Washed my car and my wife's car. Still haven't smoked today. Kinda on a tolerance break. Really only smoking to go to sleep for now.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 21, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Does that Nuwave oven work well?


Helz yeah 
Nice and brown and juuuuceee in 1 hr, 6 lb chickie


----------



## charface (Aug 21, 2019)

Cut the last piece today. Still need to finish leveling, sanding and sealing but the hard part is done. 

 
 super over it. Lol


----------



## raratt (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 21, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Nurse let me sneak out for a joint
> View attachment 4382987


Ouch, heal fast!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 21, 2019)

charface said:


> Cut the last piece today. Still need to finish leveling, sanding and sealing but the hard part is done.
> 
> View attachment 4383054
> View attachment 4383057 super over it. Lol


Really nice!


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 21, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Does that Nuwave oven work well?





mysunnyboy said:


> Helz yeah
> Nice and brown and juuuuceee in 1 hr, 6 lb chickie


Lady wanted one for Christmas. I cringed at the thought of another thing on the counter. One of the best purchases I’ve ever made, we use it almost daily. You can cook practically anything in them. One of my favorites is thick sliced bacon. Delicious.

I’m thinking they also would be nice for people in warmer climates because you wouldn’t have to use your oven as much.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 21, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Lady wanted one for Christmas. I cringed at the thought of another thing on the counter. One of the best purchases I’ve ever made, we use it almost daily. You can cook practically anything in them. One of my favorites is thick sliced bacon. Delicious.
> 
> I’m thinking they also would be nice for people in warmer climates because you wouldn’t have to use your oven as much.


I have actually only heard good things about them. Right on! I’ll wait till they do a buy one get one with $300 in extra pots and pans for free.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2019)

Round #2 in the dirt.....


----------



## raratt (Aug 21, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Round #2 in the dirt.....


Lookin good bro.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 21, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Round #2 in the dirt.....
> View attachment 4383129


You guys are killing it this year for sure. Way to go brotha!


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 21, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Still haven't smoked today. Kinda on a tolerance break. Really only smoking to go to sleep for now.


Im doing the same thing my chest needs a break. I’m weak as piss though so don’t know how long I will go for


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 21, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> These boo
> 
> Im doing the same thing my chest needs a break. I’m weak as piss though so don’t know how long I will go for


Lol. I feel you. I just look forward to the night smoke that much more now.


----------



## raratt (Aug 21, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Lol. I feel you. I just look forward to the night smoke that much more now.


I know if I smoked in the morning I'd get nothing done all day, except to smoke more. Just like if I had beer for breakfast...lol.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> I know if I smoked in the morning I'd get nothing done all day, except to smoke more. Just like if I had beer for breakfast...lol.


Damn, are we brothers?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> I know if I smoked in the morning I'd get nothing done all day, except to smoke more. Just like if I had beer for breakfast...lol.


That's the best time to get high though. I got so much done today not smoking lol. Also been on edge and having anxiety like a mfer though. When I'm not smoking often people think there is something wrong with me. Damn ADHD haha


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> I know if I smoked in the morning I'd get nothing done all day, except to smoke more. Just like if I had beer for breakfast...lol.


This is the kind of stuff that lead me into supervision......


----------



## mrgrtt123 (Aug 21, 2019)

I have managed to set-up a patio dog door for my lazy pug.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> I know if I smoked in the morning I'd get nothing done all day, except to smoke more. Just like if I had beer for breakfast...lol.


I only smoke from when I get home from work, well for the last 5 years. I pretty much used to sleep with it before that. Except during the rugby season I would be a good boy and only do it at night! I went to training high once and the coaches ran me until I was sick lol, I deserved it. Funny part is the head coach was a smoker but he used to say “Work then Play” with a few p’s and q’s in there. He was a 6’6” Maori, ex Army and as hard as an old boot, I generally did what ever he said to the best of my abilities lol


----------



## ANC (Aug 22, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Kinda on a tolerance break.


That just messes with my tolerance for people.


----------



## ANC (Aug 22, 2019)

raratt said:


> I know if I smoked in the morning I'd get nothing done all day, except to smoke more. Just like if I had beer for breakfast...lol.


Hehe, I'm having a joint and my getting out of bed cup of coffee..


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 22, 2019)

I just woke up from my tolerance break. Coffee and THC is what I try to avoid while I’m sleeping so when I wake up, everything is great again 
@doublejj that’s beautiful,


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 22, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> I just woke up from my tolerance break. Coffee and THC is what I try to avoid while I’m sleeping so when I wake up, everything is great again
> @doublejj that’s beautiful,


Haha. Not smoking is messing with my sleep. Woke up at 2:30 and couldnt get back to sleep. Maybe a lil toke wont hurt.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 22, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Haha. Not smoking is messing with my sleep. Woke up at 2:30 and couldnt get back to sleep. Maybe a lil toke wont hurt.


Do it


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 22, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Do it


Done.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 22, 2019)

I'm so blitzed off of just a little roach lol. Wake and bake is the best.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 22, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I'm so blitzed off of just a little roach lol. Wake and bake is the best.


You said it pal


----------



## dangledo (Aug 22, 2019)

If i smoke before I'm awake awake, I'm worthless as a pecker gnat. 


After some joe and the morning workout, i smoke probably 50 dingers a day. Been smoking from the 1/8" -1/4 drive socket last couple days. Can't find my hitter. 

Stay blazed my friends


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 22, 2019)

dangledo said:


> If i smoke before I'm awake awake, I'm worthless as a pecker gnat.


Same. First cup of coffee and my drive to work wakes me up. I had never smoked before work( this job) until I was able to access vape pens, but now my days are so much more enjoyable


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 22, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Haha. Not smoking is messing with my sleep. Woke up at 2:30 and couldnt get back to sleep. Maybe a lil toke wont hurt.


bubble hash FTW. Six hours of blissful uninterrupted sleep. Edibles are awesome for sleep issues too, waiting for them to kick in sometimes sucks.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 22, 2019)

No morning coffee today. These are probably so bad for you, but so good for a hardcore workout haha.
 


Laughing Grass said:


> bubble hash FTW. Six hours of blissful uninterrupted sleep. Edibles are awesome for sleep issues too, waiting for them to kick in sometimes sucks.


Yeah, you kinda gotta plan ahead of times with edibles and best to microdose if you got stuff to do the next morning lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> ....snip..... Kinda on a tolerance break. Really only smoking to go to sleep for now.


Same here, one more week ......


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2019)

mrgrtt123 said:


> I have managed to set-up a patio dog door for my lazy pug.


Pics (of the pug)?


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 22, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Edibles are awesome for sleep issues too, waiting for them to kick in sometimes sucks.


Yeah, I usually smoke while I wait


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 22, 2019)

I’m with @mysunnyboy. I take a tolerance break every night!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 22, 2019)

Sour diesel, lucky charms, gg4 and Cindy beans preparing to pop yay!

Top dressed the ladies, I’d say about 4 weeks left on them. The Mrs will be thrilled lol

Mopped the floor, kitten decided he wanted to puke

Dishes done

Don’t ask, she’s sleeping WHICH IS FINE hahaha

Cat litter scooped

I can’t swim. WTF am I gonna do all day


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 22, 2019)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/passing-a-drug-test-with-somone-elses-urine.188346/page-2

Y’all go have fun with this thread.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2019)

Morning all.....sure is nice to see the sea breeze pick up......clouds coming in straight from the gulf this morning.....maybe we'll get a shower.......

morning temp 70F high estimate bout 98F, yes a little cool off....finally....

Coffee is up, it hot.......

Had one of my old customers get ahold of me, wanting to know if i can do brakes on his 62 Bug, i said sure.....$50 a corner...you buy the parts.....that will be a nice hit to the pocket book....

everything water, garden looks eeeewwww but it still producing.....space tomato still increasing in stature...need to update the journal with a couple of pictures....


----------



## raratt (Aug 22, 2019)

YAY! Got a call from the Dodge dealer and the insurance is picking up the bill for everything, even two new key fobs The old key wouldn't work in the new ignition switch. Found a motion sensing "spycam" for cheap I am contemplating stuffing in my car somewhere.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2019)

raratt said:


> YAY! Got a call from the Dodge dealer and the insurance is picking up the bill for everything, even two new key fobs The old key wouldn't work in the new ignition switch. Found a motion sensing "spycam" for cheap I am contemplating stuffing in my car somewhere.


or around where you park your car.....also get a small speaker..this way if you see someone you can say over the speaker "hey asshole, get away from my car, i can see you"


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 22, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> or around where you park your car.....also get a small speaker..this way if you see someone you can say over the speaker "hey asshole, get away from my car, i can see you"


And they could hear the racking of the 12g 870 or Mossie


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> And they could hear the racking of the 12g 870 or Mossie


this is very true.....lol.....or the pull back of a hammer on glock 40...either will suffice...


----------



## raratt (Aug 22, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Mossie


^^^^ this, semi-auto.


----------



## raratt (Aug 22, 2019)

My Ruger MK III 22 may be small, but it shoots where I point it and 9 rounds should be a little painful.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2019)

raratt said:


> ^^^^ this, semi-auto.


works for me, make sure u use a good scatter round....


----------



## raratt (Aug 22, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> works for me, make sure u use a good scatter round....


I have a bunch of bird loads.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 22, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> bubble hash FTW. Six hours of blissful uninterrupted sleep. Edibles are awesome for sleep issues too, waiting for them to kick in sometimes sucks.


Edibles kick in faster if you add lecithin to your brownie mix. 
It is an emulsifier.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 22, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> this is very true.....lol.....or the pull back of a hammer on glock 40...either will suffice...


Glock pistols don't have exposed hammers. They are double-action only...


----------



## TwistItUp (Aug 22, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Nurse let me sneak out for a joint
> View attachment 4382987


You are wearing one shoe, and on the other foot a sandal?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Glock pistols don't have exposed hammers. They are double-action only...


i know......it's the sound when you slide in the clip and put one in the chamber mostly...had to rethink that thought for a moment....coffee hasn't hit yet


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 22, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Edibles kick in faster if you add lecithin to your brownie mix.
> It is an emulsifier.


The lecithin is working out for ya ?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2019)

raratt said:


> I have a bunch of bird loads.


nice......that will work


----------



## TwistItUp (Aug 22, 2019)

Today I started a load of laundry. That's what I accomplished today.
I might have to wait till tomorrow to take it from the washer and put it in the dryer and finish it.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 22, 2019)

TwistItUp said:


> You are wearing one shoe, and on the other foot a sandal?


Ya I couldn’t get a shoe on my other foot, 
Was in a little pain, so didn’t really care .


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 22, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> The lecithin is working out for ya ?


Yes, thanks for the tip! 
I'm using liquid sunflower lecithin but don't add it while I'm cooking the butter because I don't want it to "blend" with the water. (The water gets nasty.) 
I mix lecithin with the cannabutter when I'm actually making edibles.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 22, 2019)

TwistItUp said:


> Today I started a load of laundry. That's what I accomplished today.
> I might have to wait till tomorrow to take it from the washer and put it in the dryer and finish it.


I like you


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 22, 2019)

I heard a wild rumor that there are people out there that wash, dry, fold & put away all in the same day!


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 22, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> or around where you park your car.....also get a small speaker..this way if you see someone you can say over the speaker "hey asshole, get away from my car, i can see you"


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 22, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> No morning coffee today. These are probably so bad for you, but so good for a hardcore workout haha.
> View attachment 4383273
> 
> Yeah, you kinda gotta plan ahead of times with edibles and best to microdose if you got stuff to do the next morning lol.


I have very low tolerance for edibles. What you would consider a microdose would probably knock me on my ass. I've never experienced any effects the next morning though. 



jerryb73 said:


> Yeah, I usually smoke while I wait


Me too. I usually take an edible around 9 and we'll smoke a joint or I'll have a hit of hash. By 10 I'm usually a zombie ready for bed. 



Chunky Stool said:


> Edibles kick in faster if you add lecithin to your brownie mix.
> It is an emulsifier.


Baked edibles scare me. I don't like that you have no idea what's in them or how strong they are. I've been buying gummies on weedmaps for a while now. Dosage was a bit hit and miss. The first time I ate 1/3 of a gummy and it hit me like a ton of bricks. I laid down hoping I could sleep it off, but every time I closed my eyes it felt like the room was spinning. Five hours later I was still way higher than I ever want to be again. 1/8 of a gummy seems to be the sweet spot for sleeping or around 10-15mg.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 22, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have very low tolerance for edibles. What you would consider a microdose would probably knock me on my ass. I've never experienced any effects the next morning though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are fire af.. they helped me more than the opioids I was prescribed after surgery.



 Little cubes of fire.. these are supposed to be 140-150mg. Each. Only edible I ever felt.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 22, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> These are fire af.. they helped me more than the opioids I was prescribed after surgery.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4383343 Little cubes of fire.. these are supposed to be 140-150mg. Each. Only edible I ever felt.


Wow do you eat a whole one?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 22, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> These are fire af.. they helped me more than the opioids I was prescribed after surgery.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4383343 Little cubes of fire.. these are supposed to be 140-150mg. Each. Only edible I ever felt.


My brownies would curl your toes, guaranteed.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 22, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wow do you eat a whole one?


Of course, 2 in the morning the week after surgery.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 22, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> My brownies would curl your toes, guaranteed.


Yes please


----------



## raratt (Aug 22, 2019)

I did a QWET extraction with some buds I didn't like, they were too harsh to smoke for me. I left the buds a little long in the alcohol and they picked up some unpleasant taste, but a couple eye droppers full under my tongue with a beer to chase it down works for quite awhile.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 22, 2019)

Wife and I hit the gym pretty hard after dropping off kids at school. Got an insane pump and I love it. Been kinda slacking lately dealing with these root aphids lol. Washed the dogs. You can tell who didn't agree with the bath haha. 

@Laughing Grass Yeah. When my buddies tried my sugar cookies they called em zanny cookies LMAO. Guess I could make the butter a bit lighter



raratt said:


> I did a QWET extraction with some buds I didn't like, they were too harsh to smoke for me. I left the buds a little long in the alcohol and they picked up some unpleasant taste, but a couple eye droppers full under my tongue with a beer to chase it down works for quite awhile.


A beer to chase it down? Now you're talkin


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 22, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I heard a wild rumor that there are people out there that wash, dry, fold & put away all in the same day!


Everyday.

No use waiting to fill a whole basket with a high efficiency washer, small loads work fine. Work ahead.

And I like hanging in the cool basement anyway. And when the wife wants me to do something, "I'm washing clothes right now, just write it down for later".


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2019)

did someone say beer?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 22, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> did someone say beer?


I’m going to pour it in my ear


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m going to pour it in my ear


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 22, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


>


lol just perforated my eardrum in the pool. Dr said be careful because it goes right into my brain. Drinking without calories


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 22, 2019)

Gotta assemble my new health club membership... 
 
My old craftsman push mower is having issues and this baby was on clearance for $244 at Lowes. 
Our yard is sloped and bumpy so all-wheel-drive makes a huge difference. 
And the bagging system is better than the craftsman. 
Bag is shorter & deeper so it may actually fill up before getting clogged.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Sour diesel, lucky charms, gg4 and Cindy beans preparing to pop yay!
> 
> Top dressed the ladies, I’d say about 4 weeks left on them. The Mrs will be thrilled lol
> 
> ...


Smoke pot, j/s what else ya gonna do?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2019)

raratt said:


> YAY! Got a call from the Dodge dealer and the insurance is picking up the bill for everything, even two new key fobs The old key wouldn't work in the new ignition switch. Found a motion sensing "spycam" for cheap I am contemplating stuffing in my car somewhere.


Oh c'mon! After the shit you ravens worked with sensoring this should be like kindergarten!


----------



## lokie (Aug 22, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> My brownies would curl your toes, guaranteed.





jerryb73 said:


> Yes please


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 22, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Gotta assemble my new health club membership...
> View attachment 4383435
> My old craftsman push mower is having issues and this baby was on clearance for $244 at Lowes.
> Our yard is sloped and bumpy so all-wheel-drive makes a huge difference.
> ...


That's nice. I only have a tractor and a weed wacker, could use a mower for about 75 yds. along a couple hills.

But I'll run the weed wacker and keep the money. My old mower died after struggling with a compression problem for the last few years. Probably from running it up hills. And 25 yrs. old.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 22, 2019)

lokie said:


>


I always want more


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 22, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That's nice. I only have a tractor and a weed wacker, could use a mower for about 75 yds. along a couple hills.
> 
> But I'll run the weed wacker and keep the money. My old mower died after struggling with a compression problem for the last few years. Probably from running it up hills. And 25 yrs. old.


Oh I forgot to mention that the new mower has a briggs & stratton "never needs an oil change" engine.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> The lecithin is working out for ya ?


How's that knee?


----------



## raratt (Aug 22, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Oh c'mon! After the shit you ravens worked with sensoring this should be like kindergarten!


Uncle Sugar isn't picking up the bill for this one though...lol


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 22, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> How's that knee?


I’m in no pain , I’m trying to stay off it , but I have a 100 things to do . I’ve gotten pretty good over the years on crutches, n I got a couple canes around the house too. 
Pretty sure I’m going to need surgery, waiting for an appointment with my old orthopaedic surgeon . 
Emergency didn’t send my paper work , so 1 day behind so far . 

Bad news is, I’m almost out of bubble hash n not sure if I’m strong enough to make more.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 22, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Gotta assemble my new health club membership...
> View attachment 4383435
> My old craftsman push mower is having issues and this baby was on clearance for $244 at Lowes.
> Our yard is sloped and bumpy so all-wheel-drive makes a huge difference.
> ...


Jesus!.......I know there has got be be a crew for this.....


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 22, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Gotta assemble my new health club membership...
> View attachment 4383435
> My old craftsman push mower is having issues and this baby was on clearance for $244 at Lowes.
> Our yard is sloped and bumpy so all-wheel-drive makes a huge difference.
> ...


I got a Husky AWD mower like that but I got the one with the 220cc Honda engine.
For the amount of lawn I got it’s like hunting tweeties birds with a bazooka .
Wife wouldn’t let me get a ride on.


Mine has a water hook up for cleaning , works good if you do it every time .


----------



## doublejj (Aug 22, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I got a Husky AWD mower like that but I got the one with the 220cc Honda engine.
> For the amount of lawn I got it’s like hunting tweeties birds with a bazooka .
> Wife wouldn’t let me get a ride on.


don't you guys any neighbor kids around that you could form into a crew?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’m in no pain , I’m trying to stay off it , but I have a 100 things to do . I’ve gotten pretty good over the years on crutches, n I got a couple canes around the house too.
> Pretty sure I’m going to need surgery, waiting for an appointment with my old orthopaedic surgeon .
> Emergency didn’t send my paper work , so 1 day behind so far .
> 
> Bad news is, I’m almost out of bubble hash n not sure if I’m strong enough to make more.


Keep ice on it as much as you can!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 22, 2019)

doublejj said:


> don't you guys any neighbor kids around that you could form into a crew?


When I was a kid, my parents had to yell at me to get me to go inside , 
I know there’s kids around , but I don’t see many, think they are all playing video games.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2019)

doublejj said:


> don't you guys any neighbor kids around that you could form into a crew?


not where i live man....nearist neighbor is at least an acre away maybe more..


----------



## doublejj (Aug 22, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> not where i live man....nearist neighbor is at least an acre away maybe more..


I'd buy a goat....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2019)

brake job done......little greasy but hey comes with the job, the guy is happy, nice looking little ride....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I'd buy a goat....


me and the wife have thought about that.......they make for great dinning too...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 22, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Smoke pot, j/s what else ya gonna do?


honey hush lol you know me too well

I had to go pick up the Mrs pills pills pills damnit doctors

I did have my little brother, my one and only sibling, sniff sniff tell me not to talk to him sniff sniff and I’m not the problem sniff sniff


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 22, 2019)

First time we’ve had blue sky’s in a while.
Come on Spring


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 22, 2019)

Ohmygawd they scare the crap out of me!!!!!!


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 22, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Ohmygawd they scare the crap out of me!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4383494


You too..


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 22, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> You too..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4383510


What’s a flamber alert?


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 22, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> What’s a flamber alert?


Not sure but I get a lot of them


----------



## raratt (Aug 22, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> What’s a flamber alert?


Florida Amber alert?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 22, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I'd buy a goat....


One of my neighbors has a bigger lot and bought a few goats to handle the brush. 
Fucking county a-holes made him get rid of them.


----------



## lokie (Aug 22, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> What’s a flamber alert?


Florida Amber.
https://www.news965.com/news/state--regional/amber-alert-issued-for-year-old-boy-missing-from-orange-park-florida/OGt0rQmBG8HMJxJzAPxlvL/


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Ohmygawd they scare the crap out of me!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4383494





jerryb73 said:


> You too..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4383510


I turned them off.


----------



## TwistItUp (Aug 22, 2019)

lokie said:


> Florida Amber.
> https://www.news965.com/news/state--regional/amber-alert-issued-for-year-old-boy-missing-from-orange-park-florida/OGt0rQmBG8HMJxJzAPxlvL/


Oh thank god, it's just a black kid.


----------



## TwistItUp (Aug 22, 2019)

The all wheel drive mowers are just more stuff that can break.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 22, 2019)

TwistItUp said:


> The all wheel drive mowers are just more stuff that can break.


My damn belt comes off at least once a season. They also make them heavier IMO. But with a slope like a ski hill they are needed. Unless, you do it like ol neighbor lady and tie a rope to it, drop it down and pull er up. She’s been gone now awhile...


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 23, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Unless, you do it like ol neighbor lady and tie a rope to it, drop it down and pull er up. She’s been gone now awhile...


This ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ is awesome would of loved to of seen it.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 23, 2019)

I gotta be up at like 6am. But guess what? Idgaf I’m a G, I got this


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 23, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> I gotta be up at like 6am. But guess what? Idgaf I’m a G, I got this


Wake up


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 23, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Wake up


I’m up... and guess what? I could still sleep for another couple of hours and be on time.


But I’ll sleep when I’m dead. Until then... I got shit to do.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 23, 2019)

raratt said:


> Florida Amber alert?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 23, 2019)

For the record I’ve been awake bitches


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 23, 2019)

I killed a MONSTER


----------



## lokie (Aug 23, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> For the record I’ve been awake bitches


Cool story bro!

But the real question is "Have you ever been to Me?"


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 23, 2019)

lokie said:


> Cool story bro!
> 
> But the real question is "Have you ever been to Me?"


No but I’ve already mowed the lawn and I’m about to go cut some other grass

I’m headed to go pick up ole Phil. He’s pretty good with a pair of scissors. So you already know we’re gonna day drink. But I gotta take it easy because I still got other shit to do today. And I have to be up at like 5am tomorrow. Soooooooo yeah busy busy


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 23, 2019)

Put on your ear muffs 

So far the fucking refrigerator died after we put up curtains 

Moving the girls and wrenched my shoulder, needs scraped and catches. 

Hit my hps and shit went south.

Microwaving oatmeal and shinizzzzle ma fizzzzel! Then microwave blew up! 

I jumped back and tripped over the cat.

Said cat smacked my phone off the counter and cracked $&/£^<#,€{%<*<€?ing iPhone.

Went outside with the Mrs as she smoked a cigarette. Came back in and another mfing cat was drinking the seed popping water!

Holy shit. I woke up at 3. The Mrs went back to bed...THANK YOU GOD


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 23, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Put on your ear muffs
> 
> So far the fucking refrigerator died after we put up curtains
> 
> ...


Jesus Christ on a cracker! And I thought my day was a doozie.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 23, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Put on your ear muffs
> 
> So far the fucking refrigerator died after we put up curtains
> 
> ...


F***, I'd stay out of the driveway. unless you have a spare car.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 23, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Put on your ear muffs
> 
> So far the fucking refrigerator died after we put up curtains
> 
> ...


Damn busy morning.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Put on your ear muffs
> 
> So far the fucking refrigerator died after we put up curtains
> 
> ...


holy shit, and i just woke up.....sheesh


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2019)

time to make some coffee......bb


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 23, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Jesus Christ on a cracker! And I thought my day was a doozie.
> View attachment 4383775





Grandpapy said:


> F***, I'd stay out of the driveway. unless you have a spare car.





Bareback said:


> Damn busy morning.....


Mr. Bubba Kush has all the answers my friends lol I’m afraid to touch the tv. I’m using her tablet. Cross your proverbial fingers.


----------



## ANC (Aug 23, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> I killed a MONSTER
> 
> View attachment 4383696


I see it got your toe.
.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 23, 2019)

ANC said:


> I see it got your toe.
> .


Lol

I had to go look at it again. 

And you call me an asshole


----------



## ANC (Aug 23, 2019)

Having one of THOSE days, I apologise in advance...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2019)

ANC said:


> Having one of THOSE days, I apologise in advance...


what monday is it for you???


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 23, 2019)

ANC said:


> I see it got your toe.
> .





Gary Goodson said:


> Lol
> 
> I had to go look at it again.
> 
> And you call me an asshole


Oh snap that was where he landed after I smacked that bitch off my leg! Hate hate spiders gee whiz

It can only get better right? Sunny side of the street and all that


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2019)

ANC said:


> Having one of THOSE days, I apologise in advance...


Don't, you're funny as shit on those days. Looking forward to the lulz to come.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 23, 2019)

Beautiful overcast day.

Lots of gobbling out back.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 23, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Oh snap that was where he landed after I smacked that bitch off my leg! Hate hate spiders gee whiz
> 
> It can only get better right? Sunny side of the street and all that


It must be big ass spider season, I seen about 20 big big wolf spiders in the past two week.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 23, 2019)

Bareback said:


> It must be big ass spider season, I seen about 20 big big wolf spiders in the past two week.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 23, 2019)

I saw deadpool and spiderman in full getup on the bus this morning, then I saw a _really_ slutty harley quinn and some other characters I didn't recognize walking down the street this afternoon. The nerds are taking over downtown for fan expo.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 23, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Beautiful overcast day.
> 
> Lots of gobbling out back.
> View attachment 4383827 View attachment 4383829


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 23, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I saw deadpool and spiderman in full getup on the bus this morning, then I saw a _really_ slutty harley quinn and some other characters I didn't recognize walking down the street this afternoon. The nerds are taking over downtown for fan expo.


These?


----------



## sunni (Aug 23, 2019)

Apparently
I made someone have a full blown meltdown for having a vegan birthday thread


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 23, 2019)

sunni said:


> Apparently
> I made someone have a full blown meltdown for having a vegan birthday thread


Who doesn’t like cake?

Weirdos


----------



## sunni (Aug 23, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Who doesn’t like cake?
> 
> Weirdos


I don’t know who goes and freaks out in a birthday thread
How angry your life must be


----------



## raratt (Aug 23, 2019)

Wasn't me.


----------



## raratt (Aug 23, 2019)

Made $40 for about 15 mins work replacing a breaker, of course the box was on the sunny side of the house. Paid to fill my beer shelf for a couple days. My garage freezer is acting up, not exactly sure what the problem is at the moment and the manual isn't much help because it is a generic one. I'll look into it tomorrow after I go get my car.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 23, 2019)

raratt said:


> Made $40 for about 15 mins work replacing a breaker, of course the box was on the sunny side of the house. Paid to fill my beer shelf for a couple days. My garage freezer is acting up, not exactly sure what the problem is at the moment and the manual isn't much help because it is a generic one. I'll look into it tomorrow after I go get my car.


What are your (freezer's) symptoms?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 23, 2019)

Watered all the plants in the east gh and released 5000 green lacewing eggs.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m making more coffee
> AND I was able to roll one myself!!! She may sleep on the can for hours but thank goodness she can grind my dope
> Still raining, we’ve got several fences. One is maybe 3 inches out of the water now. It’s in the shallow part of the pond for gators. The other back fence separates our actual yard from the pond yard. The water is up to this fence. Normally I mow this acre or so but the pond has tripled in size.
> Time for Netflix I think.
> ...


When I went to college we still used those heavy cellulose rectangles without a single hyperlink. The thing about studying in the snow (and uphill both ways) is that it sure seemed to make stronger and more versatile minds. Kids these days ~wicked denture-smacking sounds~ entitled whippersnappers ~dyspeptic mumbling~


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 23, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Watered all the plants in the east gh and released 5000 green lacewing eggs.


I've never released green lacewings in my yard, but I see a lot of them -- usually around the worm bins. 
We have had zero issues with pests this year. 

A zillion tiny spiders are also out there taking care of business...


----------



## lokie (Aug 23, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I saw deadpool and spiderman in full getup on the bus this morning, then I saw a _really_ slutty harley quinn and some other characters I didn't recognize walking down the street this afternoon. The nerds are taking over downtown for fan expo.


If you see Tron guy get his autograph. He is kinda a big deal. lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 23, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> When I went to college we still used those heavy cellulose rectangles without a single hyperlink. The thing about studying in the snow (and uphill both ways) is that it sure seemed to make stronger and more versatile minds. Kids these days ~wicked denture-smacking sounds~ entitled whippersnappers ~dyspeptic mumbling~


Hey! Nice to see you (virtually and with bifocals on).
You rock teacher.


----------



## raratt (Aug 23, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What are your (freezer's) symptoms?


Runs all the time. I think it is the defrost timer, or the temp sensor if it has one.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What are your (freezer's) symptoms?


“A chest cold”


----------



## raratt (Aug 23, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> “A chest cold”


It's an upright...lol


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Hey! Nice to see you (virtually and with bifocals on).
> You rock teacher.


The rocks never learn ~sigh~


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2019)

raratt said:


> It's an upright...lol


I had a chance lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 23, 2019)

I’m HIGH!!!!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 23, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m making more coffee
> AND I was able to roll one myself!!! She may sleep on the can for hours but thank goodness she can grind my dope
> Still raining, we’ve got several fences. One is maybe 3 inches out of the water now. It’s in the shallow part of the pond for gators. The other back fence separates our actual yard from the pond yard. The water is up to this fence. Normally I mow this acre or so but the pond has tripled in size.
> Time for Netflix I think.
> ...


2011 so she was 22. Meh, kids these days


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 23, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> 2011 so she was 22. Meh, kids these days


What is meh? I’ll google it but I see it on Twitter a lot.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 23, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> What is meh? I’ll google it but I see it on Twitter a lot.


It's a vocal expression of : eh, quien sabes, dismissal, slight disgust. Although kids use it it's much better suited for us old fuckers to use.
BTW, I just noted that yourpost was a week ago, I'm still trying to figger out how I got back that far on the thread lol. I blame Louis Xiii


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 23, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> It's a vocal expression of : eh, quien sabes, dismissal, slight disgust. Although kids use it it's much better suited for us old fuckers to use.
> BTW, I just noted that yourpost was a week ago, I'm still trying to figger out how I got back that far on the thread lol. I blame Louis Xiii


Ahhh I see, makes since now.

Ok now stop it, wth is Louis 13


----------



## TwistItUp (Aug 23, 2019)

Today I gave my plants their first round of bloom nutes. And hacked down a bunch of weeds that were growing around all my pots.
I still have about half the weeds to go. I also sprayed for bugs. I had an aphid and ant problem on one plant so I sprayed that plant once,
about two weeks ago. And haven't seen any ants or aphids since. I just sprayed all the plants today just as precaution.


----------



## TwistItUp (Aug 23, 2019)

I used Safer brand end all.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 23, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Ahhh I see, makes since now.
> 
> Ok now stop it, wth is Louis 13


https://www.leafly.com/indica/king-louis


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 23, 2019)

You have weeds in your weed?!


@curious2garden did you see the link to the dog, Hewey?


----------



## TwistItUp (Aug 23, 2019)

Not in my plants, just growing up from around the bottom of the smart pots. 
These weeds have been feeding from the run off.
Next time I think I'll put down plastic, or weed block, or something.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 23, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> https://www.leafly.com/indica/king-louis


Oooo insomnia they say? I’m a professional.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 23, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Oooo insomnia they say? I’m a professional.


I'm generally a sativa guy; was gifted some of these seeds and it was a sticky gooey plant in flower, smelled great. Knocks you on your ass, so it's nice at night. I tried it the other day around maybe 11 am and got absolutely nothing done all day lol

edit: actually I did, spent about an hour brushing the dog's fur. He loved it


----------



## TwistItUp (Aug 23, 2019)

I got lazy and just smashed down the remaining weeds.
My hand clippers suck ass. Every time I clip they stay stuck and I have to manually spread the blades out again.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 23, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm generally a sativa guy; was gifted some of these seeds and it was a sticky gooey plant in flower, smelled great. Knocks you on your ass, so it's nice at night. I tried it the other day around maybe 11 am and got absolutely nothing done all day lol


That's how this Zookies I just smoked got me. Hits you like a ton of bricks right behind the eyes. Very relaxing effect on the body.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 23, 2019)

TwistItUp said:


> I got lazy and just smashed down the remaining weeds.
> My hand clippers suck ass. Every time I clip they stay stuck and I have to manually spread the blades out again.
> 
> View attachment 4384052 View attachment 4384053


I use a machete. Hand sharpened with a file.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> You have weeds in your weed?!
> 
> 
> @curious2garden did you see the link to the dog, Hewey?


Yeah he's a cute pup.


----------



## TwistItUp (Aug 23, 2019)

My cat likes to guard my plants.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 23, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I use a machete. Hand sharpened with a file.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 23, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I use a machete. Hand sharpened with a file.


Mine is hidden by the door. Oh shit, now you know.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 23, 2019)

raratt said:


> Runs all the time. I think it is the defrost timer, or the temp sensor if it has one.


Does it reach the temp it's set for?


----------



## raratt (Aug 23, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Does it reach the temp it's set for?


There is no temp knob. It isn't defrosting.


----------



## raratt (Aug 23, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I use a machete. Hand sharpened with a file.


I used some Preen in my veggie garden for grins. I have always had a problem with weeds there, especially purslane and bind weed, not so much this year.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 23, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah he's a cute pup.


I think so AND raised with cats. I’m trying to fix some fence line so maybe the Mrs can get him.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 23, 2019)

raratt said:


> I used some Preen in my veggie garden for grins. I have always had a problem with weeds there, especially purslane and bind weed, not so much this year.


Not many weeds in my garden. My mint has turned into a weed. Im gonna take some cuttings for sure this weekend, it's out of control. Need to give it it's own area.


----------



## TwistItUp (Aug 23, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Not many weeds in my garden. My mint has turned into a weed. Im gonna take some cuttings for sure this weekend, it's out of control. Need to give it it's own area.


I grow catnip for my cats. It is a type of mint too.


----------



## TwistItUp (Aug 23, 2019)

My sister has been trying to grow cucumbers. Our feral cat got in one of the pots and smashed one of the cucumber plants.
I told my sister that this means it's now a squash and not a cucumber anymore since the cat squished it.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 23, 2019)

I can totally what you guys are doing fyeye.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 23, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> https://www.leafly.com/indica/king-louis


 

I was curious


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 24, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4384151
> 
> I was curious


He looks bi-curious


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 24, 2019)

I've been so busy lately that I've just realized I haven't turned on the TV in 3 days. Can't remember that ever happening before. I know you guys miss me, I miss you all. I think about you all the time, on the toilet, making eggs, even when rubbing one out (okay, especially when rubbing one out.) I still make time for that...


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 24, 2019)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4384097



I was wondering what ZZ Top was up to these days...


----------



## ANC (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2019)

Got the center applique for the new baby quilt set.


----------



## dangledo (Aug 24, 2019)

ANC said:


>




Add a hot midget, baby oil maybe some Molly and you've got one heckin load of fun.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 24, 2019)

I gave up on going back to sleep. Made my pot of coffee... probably just as well, I'm going to be busy in the garden today. It's harvest time. I have another rotation ready to hit the flower table so I need to up pot. Clones have taken so need to put those in cups. My sister's bday party is today. She's turning 50. 
I best get my ass moving 

SH420


----------



## Bareback (Aug 24, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4384219
> Got the center applique for the new baby quilt set.


Ohh that is gorgeous..


----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2019)

ANC said:


>


----------



## xtsho (Aug 24, 2019)

I pulled some sourdough bread out of the oven. It proofed most of the night before it was ready to put in the oven. No yeast was used to make it. I made my own sourdough starter awhile back using just flour, water, and the wild yeast in the air. Some of the starter is used to make a levain which provides the leavening. I've been baking bread for decades. The end result is worth the trouble.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 24, 2019)

ANC said:


>


----------



## lokie (Aug 24, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> I gave up on going back to sleep. Made my pot of coffee... probably just as well, I'm going to be busy in the garden today. It's harvest time. I have another rotation ready to hit the flower table so I need to up pot. Clones have taken so need to put those in cups. My sister's bday party is today. She's turning 50.
> I best get my ass moving
> 
> SH420


happy birthday sis!



















One of these should cover the occasion.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 24, 2019)

lokie said:


> happy birthday sis!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, 2nd one is perfect. Thanks brother 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 24, 2019)

Just minding my own business, reading through the mail. Now I have a mission if you guys want to help me put her on blast 



https://www.wfla.com/news/florida/florida-woman-leaves-dog-in-hot-car-3-hours-at-walmart-dog-dies-police/amp/


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> https://www.leafly.com/indica/king-louis


For a bit, I thought you were bragging about the kilobuck brandy that comes in a bottle shaped like a crystal crab louse.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 24, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> For a bit, I thought you were bragging about the kilobuck brandy that comes in a bottle shaped like a crystal crab louse.


Seems like a noble strain


----------



## 420God (Aug 24, 2019)

At a biker rally/grass drags.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Mine is hidden by the door. Oh shit, now you know.


I have a nice laminated Japanese garden hatchet/chete thing that is in a just in case kind of location.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2019)

420God said:


> At a biker rally/grass drags.
> View attachment 4384391 View attachment 4384393


Did you bring any grass to drag (on)?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4384388 Just minding my own business, reading through the mail. Now I have a mission if you guys want to help me put her on blast
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.wfla.com/news/florida/florida-woman-leaves-dog-in-hot-car-3-hours-at-walmart-dog-dies-police/amp/


Can’t Like that


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4384388 Just minding my own business, reading through the mail. Now I have a mission if you guys want to help me put her on blast
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.wfla.com/news/florida/florida-woman-leaves-dog-in-hot-car-3-hours-at-walmart-dog-dies-police/amp/


Ouch, smh


----------



## 420God (Aug 24, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Did you bring any grass to drag (on)?


I wish. Still being sober though.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 24, 2019)

420God said:


> At a biker rally/grass drags.
> View attachment 4384391 View attachment 4384393


My mind goes right to drag queen. Yes I’m gay lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 24, 2019)

420God said:


> I wish. Still being sober though.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> My mind goes right to drag queen. Yes I’m gay lol


I lol’d when I saw a pic of a drag race that had five guys on a track starting line ... in the full Priscilla.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 24, 2019)

It is a race you know. A race to the bar.


----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I lol’d when I saw a pic of a drag race that had five guys on a track starting line ... in the full Priscilla.


NHRA has 2 race tracks where they race 4 wide....


----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2019)

Car is back in the driveway where it belongs. Insurance picked up two new key fobs, but no blank keys in them. I have 2 aftermarket ones I bought that they programmed so I'll just get those keys cut.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> NHRA has 2 race tracks where they race 4 wide....


There has to be a compact way to say “track and field type track” but fry me for a pork chop if I know it.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> Car is back in the driveway where it belongs. Insurance picked up two new key fobs, but no blank keys in them. I have 2 aftermarket ones I bought that they programmed so I'll just get those keys cut.


I'd send them the bill with a polite request for reimbursement unless keys are excluded in your policy or they are part your deductible didn't cover. I'm glad your car is back home; God is in his heaven and all is right in the world.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 24, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> There has to be a compact way to say “track and field type track” but fry me for a pork chop if I know it.


Go back, way back


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 24, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> There has to be a compact way to say “track and field type track” but fry me for a pork chop if I know it.


mmmm pork chops 


TFTT


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 24, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> mmmm pork chops
> TFTT


IKR? I'm always getting the center cut boneless pork loins on sale and cutting up some chops. Then frying up onions and mushrooms in the pan afterwards.


----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I'd send them the bill with a polite request for reimbursement unless keys are excluded in your policy or they are part your deductible didn't cover. I'm glad your car is back home; God is in his heaven and all is right in the world.


$10 a pair, I'm not going to complain.


----------



## TwistItUp (Aug 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> $10 a pair, I'm not going to complain.


How much are the fob's though, $50?


----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2019)

TwistItUp said:


> How much are the fob's though, $50?


$188 from the dealer, plus $75 to program them.


----------



## TwistItUp (Aug 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> $188 from the dealer, plus $75 to program them.


Geez!


----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2019)

TwistItUp said:


> Geez!


You can find "OEM" ones for $70 online, or copies for $30.


----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2019)

Oh well,it is August after all...


----------



## TwistItUp (Aug 24, 2019)

I want to buy solar panels so I can get and run AC, and grow indoor year round without as much expense. 
I should have done it years ago when I had the money to do it.
When I first got on disabilities they paid me three years of back pay. 
I could have done it then. And when my grand father died I got a decent inheritance. 
Could have done it then too. I regret not getting solar when I could have.


----------



## 420God (Aug 24, 2019)

Love icecream stops on the bike.


----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2019)

TwistItUp said:


> I want to buy solar panels so I can get and run AC, and grow indoor year round without as much expense.
> I should have done it years ago when I had the money to do it.
> When I first got on disabilities they paid me three years of back pay.
> I could have done it then. And when my grand father died I got a decent inheritance.
> Could have done it then too. I regret not getting solar when I could have.


I'm going to suck it up and go for it. I'll have to finance them but I can cover 80% of my average bill for about $20K investment.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> Oh well,it is August after all...


Oh yeah. And I'm feeling it right now. Haha



Just woke up from a nap. Smoked some fruit punch while checking on all the plants. Good thing I got my lazy ass out there. There was a swarm of root aphids flocking into my yard and sneaking into the East greenhouse. I killed as many as I could with triazicide spray(ran out lol) and treated the seedlings with Bayer Fruit Citrus & Veggie. I just hope the Bayer can protect them until transplant. They look so nice and are growing at a good rate. This is a fuckin nightmare dude.


----------



## jungle666 (Aug 24, 2019)

420God said:


> Love icecream stops on the bike.
> View attachment 4384486


What's the bike your riding there 420


----------



## 420God (Aug 24, 2019)

jungle666 said:


> What's the bike your riding there 420


Honda Fury vtx1300


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Aug 24, 2019)

xtsho said:


> I pulled some sourdough bread out of the oven. It proofed most of the night before it was ready to put in the oven. No yeast was used to make it. I made my own sourdough starter awhile back using just flour, water, and the wild yeast in the air. Some of the starter is used to make a levain which provides the leavening. I've been baking bread for decades. The end result is worth the trouble.


I agree with the request you made in the Portland Protest thread to mod RollitUp. We should have a Cooking for Everyone thread.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 25, 2019)

Don_Sequitor said:


> I agree with the request you made in the Portland Protest thread to mod RollitUp. We should have a Cooking for Everyone thread.


This is the only cooking/food thread that had any legs to it. If you keep posting regularly in it, they will come . Guys, remember Ninjabowler, Don Gin & Ton, Tip Top? Loved their descriptions and pics.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/whats-for-dinner-tonight.590992/page-460

@dangledo
@DST
@sunni
@Metasynth
@Gary Goodson
@xtsho
@B166ER420


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> This is the only cooking/food thread that had any legs to it. If you keep posting regularly in it, they will come . Guys, remember Ninjabowler, Don Gin & Ton, Tip Top? Loved their descriptions and pics.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/whats-for-dinner-tonight.590992/page-460
> 
> ...


@pabloesqobar used to hang there too


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 25, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> This is the only cooking/food thread that had any legs to it. If you keep posting regularly in it, they will come . Guys, remember Ninjabowler, Don Gin & Ton, Tip Top? Loved their descriptions and pics.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/whats-for-dinner-tonight.590992/page-460
> 
> ...


I’ll post more often in that thread.

My pops was moving out not too long ago. He let me know that he had a deep freezer and he would sell it to me for $20. So of course my first thought was “well does it work asshole?” Because where do y’all think I get my asshole side from lol. He reassured me that I’d does in fact work. He was just selling everything cheap because he needed to downsize.

I said fuck it and guess what? The son of a bitch works like a charm! I’ve Almost got it full of meats and different stocks/broths. I believe it’s the 7 cubic foot version.

But anyway, my point in telling y’all this, is that I got plenty of stuff to whip up and snap some pics of.


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 25, 2019)

Enjoy the likes folks, caught up again.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2019)

420God said:


> Love icecream stops on the bike.
> View attachment 4384486


My first thought on seeing that color was “what strain flavor?”


----------



## raratt (Aug 25, 2019)

Girls need watered this morning and I need to drag the camera out and take pics. Bunch of fluffy white pom pom's out there now. More troubleshooting on the freezer today, hopefully I can find the problem and get some parts on order today. Gonna be a hot one, [email protected] 9:30. Mornin all.


----------



## lokie (Aug 25, 2019)

raratt said:


> Girls need watered this morning and I need to drag the camera out and take pics. Bunch of fluffy white pom pom's out there now. More troubleshooting on the freezer today, hopefully I can find the problem and get some parts on order today. Gonna be a hot one, [email protected] 9:30. Mornin all.


How hot is it?


----------



## ANC (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 25, 2019)

I’m considering self amputation lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 25, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m considering self amputation lol


Of what?


----------



## raratt (Aug 25, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m considering self amputation lol










^^^^?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 25, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Of what?


My right leg. Any place I don’t care, just give me a bullet and the whiskey, errr I mean pina coladas lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 25, 2019)

Got the blocking done and most of the sheathing up. Finishing up tomorrow morning and then i’m going fishing


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 25, 2019)

For those of y’all that aren’t subscribed to the what’s for dinner thread


New York strip steak(a tad over cooked imho) with some sautéed zucchini and a simple baby spinach and arugula salad with my home made lemon and red pepper flake vinaigrette. Oh and a Deep Ellum IPA.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 25, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> For those of y’all that aren’t subscribed to the what’s for dinner thread
> 
> View attachment 4385016
> New York strip steak(a tad over cooked imho) with some sautéed zucchini and a simple baby spinach and arugula salad with my home made lemon and red pepper flake vinaigrette. Oh and a Deep Ellum IPA.


You should own a restaurant.

I think I said that once before.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 25, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You should own a restaurant.
> 
> I think I said that once before.


Thanks. But I don’t feel like that’s my best plating attempt. I was too hungry to try any harder lol. Plus those Deep Ellum IPA’s are 7% and I’ve had a few.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 25, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> For those of y’all that aren’t subscribed to the what’s for dinner thread
> 
> View attachment 4385016
> New York strip steak(a tad over cooked imho) with some sautéed zucchini and a simple baby spinach and arugula salad with my home made lemon and red pepper flake vinaigrette. Oh and a Deep Ellum IPA.


That looks pretty good bro, not bad!

This is what i just put in the trailer microwave oven for dinner.
 












Don’t be hatin now!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 25, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> That looks pretty good bro, not bad!
> 
> This is what i just put in the trailer microwave oven for dinner.
> View attachment 4385024
> ...


I Appreciate it bro. And shit I’m not hating at all. I normally make myself a bad ass lunch for work and my coworkers all salivate over it. But I don’t have leftovers today. So tomorrow I’ll be microwaving one of these bad boys.

They’re actually not bad for what they are.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 25, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> That looks pretty good bro, not bad!
> 
> This is what i just put in the trailer microwave oven for dinner.
> View attachment 4385024
> ...


Why is it I'm half Italian and never heard of ziti until the Sopranos?

I still don't know what 'gamma ghoul' is.
Or how to spell it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 25, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Why is it I'm half Italian and never heard of ziti until the Sopranos?
> 
> I still don't know what 'gamma ghoul' is.
> Or how to spell it.


I never heard of ziti until I just started shopping at Walmart after the fire.
They got that ziti and a decent microwave lasagna right next to it in the freezer section 


Like I said though, don’t be hatin! I know you’re jealous.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 25, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Why is it I'm half Italian and never heard of ziti until the Sopranos?
> 
> I still don't know what 'gamma ghoul' is.
> Or how to spell it.


I’ve had it once but it was at a friends house that isn’t known for being a cook. So I wasn’t impressed. But I also wasn’t rude and ate it. I’ll look up a recipe for it and give it a go sometime soon. You know I’ll post pics.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m considering self amputation lol


If your ear aches put an earplug in it. It's the air that causes the pain.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 25, 2019)

This is the first recipe I came across. Seems easy enough for me. Of course I’ll be using home made sauce though.
https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/11758/baked-ziti-i/

Edit: btw I didn’t even read the recipe lol I just looked at the ingredients and I feel like I already know how to make it


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 25, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Got the blocking done and most of the sheathing up. Finishing up tomorrow morning and then i’m going fishing
> View attachment 4385013


You are a fucking monster. Great job!


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 25, 2019)

I can probably name 10-15 types of pasta without cheating


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 25, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> You are a fucking monster. Great job!


Thanks bro.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> If your ear aches put an earplug in it. It's the air that causes the pain.


I still vividly remember being 4 or 5 and having a heavy duty bad ear infection.

They took me to an ear nose and throat Dr. who literally stuck my ear drum with a needle to lance it. Talk about unbelievable pain.

Then the guy offered me a lollipop and I wouldn't take it.

I wasn't trading pain for a stupid lollipop.

My mom laughed about that for years.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 25, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Why is it I'm half Italian and never heard of ziti until the Sopranos?
> 
> I still don't know what 'gamma ghoul' is.
> Or how to spell it.


Gabagool, Italian-American slang for-----------------------------capicola, and other salumes


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 25, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> I can probably name 10-15 types of pasta without cheating


Idk why I’m not cooking for a living. I thinks it’s because I don’t want to work at a chain restaurant making their food day in and day out. I’d love to have my own place and do a catch of the day style place. Where I could go to the market daily and find whatever catches my eye. And then make a dish around that. It would keep things lively. 

I just have a passion for cooking. And it all started with Italian food. Growing up all we ate was Mexican food and that’s all my family eats to this day. Don’t get me wrong, I love Mexican food. I just can’t eat tacos twice a week like my family does.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 25, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Gabagool, Italian-American slang for-----------------------------capicola, and other salumes


That's all that was?

Wow. We just called it capicola.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 25, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> I can probably name 10-15 types of pasta without cheating


So can I, and I'm not a chef lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 25, 2019)

Wait, do I get any cool points for being able to name like 10-15 different tacos without cheating?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 25, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That's all that was?
> 
> Wow. We just called it capicola.


yeah so did my family. I believe it's more NY/NJ slang that must have developed after 1938 (my dad was from NY and moved to Calif. in '38 and he never used the term)


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 25, 2019)

My mom used to make a bigger pasta like 5X the size of normal macaroni with gr. beef and sauce.

She called it 'sewer pipes'. We loved it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 25, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> My mom used to make a bigger pasta like 5X the size of normal macaroni with gr. beef and sauce.
> 
> She called it 'sewer pipes'. We loved it.


My stepmom made that shit too and for some reason we called it “More”? I dunno why but we would usually ask for more.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I still vividly remember being 4 or 5 and having a heavy duty bad ear infection.
> 
> They took me to an ear nose and throat Dr. who literally stuck my ear drum with a needle to lance it. Talk about unbelievable pain.
> 
> ...


We were a tough generation. Today kids get general anesthesia for that


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> If your ear aches put an earplug in it. It's the air that causes the pain.


It’s the leg sister. The ear’s good after the everclear spritz


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2019)

I'm having vegetable Primavera and some grilled salmon for dinner....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I'm having vegetable Primavera and some grilled salmon for dinner....


I forgot to attach this pic....


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 25, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I'm having vegetable Primavera and some grilled salmon for dinner....


I love primavera. But I’ve never paired it with salmon. I’m gonna have to try that.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> We were a tough generation. Today kids get general anesthesia for that


If we got general anethesia back then, it would have been ether.

I think that's what they used to put me under when they took my tonsils out in 1959.

Lucky the room didn't blow up. 

Shit was pretty crude back then, I guess.

We lived though.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2019)

On the boat the other day.....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 25, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I forgot to attach this pic....
> View attachment 4385063


Jealous of that fish. Enjoy! 
I’m just eating this right now. It’s really good! I had a job at a restaurant once in NJ and we served sorbet right before the main entree to “ cleanse the pallet “.


----------



## raratt (Aug 25, 2019)

doublejj said:


> On the boat the other day.....
> View attachment 4385069


I hear the commercial boats are having a great season.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2019)

the guy in the background haden't caught a fish all day.....


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 25, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> If we got general anethesia back then, it would have been ether.
> 
> I think that's what they used to put me under when they took my tonsils out in 1959.
> 
> ...


I love the smell of ether


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 25, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Jealous of that fish. Enjoy!
> I’m just eating this right now. It’s really good! I had a job at a restaurant once in NJ and we served sorbet right before the main entree to “ cleanse the pallet “.
> View attachment 4385070


That looks good.

I've been know to put rootbeer Italian ice in a glass of root beer.

Kind of an Italian rootbeer float. Great when it's 100° outside.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 25, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I love the smell of ether


In the morning?

Lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> If we got general anethesia back then, it would have been ether.
> 
> I think that's what they used to put me under when they took my tonsils out in 1959.
> 
> ...


They were trying to phase that out in the 1950s. We were using Halothane and Cyclopropane (Cyclo would be my guess)


----------



## raratt (Aug 25, 2019)

Co-precipitated aluminum salts of naphthenic and palmitic acids and fuel.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 25, 2019)

raratt said:


> Co-precipitated aluminum salts of naphthenic and palmitic acids and fuel.


In the morning?


----------



## raratt (Aug 25, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> In the morning?


It just doesn't roll off the tongue well...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> In the morning?


It's the smell of victory!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Aug 25, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Why is it I'm half Italian and never heard of ziti until the Sopranos?
> 
> I still don't know what 'gamma ghoul' is.
> Or how to spell it.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capocollo


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 25, 2019)

I went back to my youth, but instead of herding sheep I was rounding up chickens.
My wife's flock escaped from they're area, like 7 chickens were running around my back yard, and I just stood there , saying what the fuck.
You see she was going to be away for 2 days, and this was the 1st fucking nite. 
So, to make a short story shorter, I opened up the gate to their coops and went to bed and said fuck it, survival of the fittest.
Woke up this morning, they were all in their roosts, closed the gate, found a hole in the fence and repaired it. 
All is good


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 25, 2019)

Smoko


----------



## raratt (Aug 25, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Smoko
> View attachment 4385117


I like the colored mud, good contrast with the dark brick.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 25, 2019)

Everyone’s posting about how good there food is and I have to eat this shit. No shops around and forgot my lunch


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 25, 2019)

Incase you wondering if liked it
 
No!!!!! The birds can have it


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 25, 2019)

I get to see my surgeon in 4 days , 
So I should get this fixed in 6months


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 25, 2019)

raratt said:


> I like the colored mud, good contrast with the dark brick.


Its off white cost twice as much as grey so I hope the client likes it lol


----------



## raratt (Aug 25, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Its off white cost twice as much as grey so I hope the client likes it lol


It's Champagne gold! If ya name it that then it is worth more.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2019)

first night of Burning Man. Live cam......
https://burningman.org/event/live-webcast/


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 25, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Incase you wondering if liked it
> View attachment 4385122
> No!!!!! The birds can have it


Been there, done that.

Everytime I had to work OT.
The shit in those machines sucked.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 25, 2019)

doublejj said:


> first night of Burning Man. Live cam......
> https://burningman.org/event/live-webcast/


 
Not sure what I'm looking at but it looks like fun.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4385148
> Not sure what I'm looking at but it looks like fun.


this.....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2019)

and this....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2019)

and this.....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2019)

and this....


----------



## raratt (Aug 25, 2019)

doublejj said:


> and this....


My son in law is working there.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2019)

this all night long.....





For a week.....


----------



## ANC (Aug 26, 2019)

Definitely on my bucket list


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 26, 2019)

We accomplished a nice weekend at my buddies house on the river.

Dinner Saturday.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 26, 2019)

Breakfast Sunday. Brisket and Waffles


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 26, 2019)

I. Braised some baby backs in a mango/ habanero bbq sauce, should have only used one hab 
Had the top of my head sweating, also some mashed golden sweet potato’s...


----------



## dangledo (Aug 26, 2019)

He heard a choo choo

He's obsessed with anything motorised


----------



## Bareback (Aug 26, 2019)

dangledo said:


> View attachment 4385313
> He heard a choo choo
> 
> He's obsessed with anything motorised


Sharp dressed Man....


----------



## Bareback (Aug 26, 2019)

I had a visitor this morning...

I think I'll tell him we're not hiring.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 26, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Breakfast Sunday. Brisket and Waffles
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4385296


Sorry to hear of your unfortunate 'Luck'.

 

Hard to believe.

Kind of reminds me when Koufax retired at the same age when I was in 7th grade, it made me sick at the time.

Nobody wants constant pain especially if they have a nice bank account.

Good luck, Luck.


----------



## dangledo (Aug 26, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> I. Braised some baby backs in a mango/ habanero bbq sauce, should have only used one hab
> Had the top of my head sweating, also some mashed golden sweet potato’s...View attachment 4385307



Dang that looks delicious

A fella few towns over makes a peach habanero bbq and it is my all time favorite. 

That good sinus clearing hot


----------



## Bareback (Aug 26, 2019)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4385219 View attachment 4385220 View attachment 4385221 Definitely on my bucket list


The lights look great and I love the logo.

Congrats man.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 26, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Sorry to hear of your unfortunate 'Luck'.
> 
> View attachment 4385320
> 
> ...


Yeah. I was watching the Florida vs Miami game when the news broke. I thought I had way to much to drink and had to rewind the tv. Lol. I like Brissett, pretty solid. And we have improved in many positions so we shall see. Luckily our division isn’t one sided.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Wait, do I get any cool points for being able to name like 10-15 different tacos without cheating?


Imma call this one Julio, and that one Manuel, and that’s Consuelo over there ...

Old joke. Summer evening, lawn party, drunk guy is watching a grasshopper doing its thing. Guy says “did you know they named a drink after you, little fellow?”

Grasshopper looks up and replies “no shit? There’s a drink called Fred?”


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I love the smell of ether


Me too. It is one of my favorite lab smells, so long as there are no peroxides. They impart a sour “wash that dish towel already” funk.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 26, 2019)

Took some cuttings for our front yard and my mother-in-law . Better get out there and amend the area now so the soil can cook a bit. 
 

The little homie had my back while I got my cuts.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> In the morning?
> 
> Lol.


When I was teaching lab I described ethyl acetate as smelling like victory.GMTA (and so do ours)


----------



## JayBio420 (Aug 26, 2019)

Finally, after much delay, waiting, amendment and rescheduling, I finally filed for joint divorce with my ex!

I am very happy to say the least. Cost me
$260 and I get to keep my car! 

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2019)

I had chili chicken waffles today at a pop up restaurant. You would think spicy chicken, red peppers and onions shouldn't be in waffle batter and you would be wrong!


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 26, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I had chili chicken waffles today at a pop up restaurant. You would think spicy chicken, red peppers and onions shouldn't be in waffle batter and you would be wrong!


I’m starting to think everything goes with waffles. These mixed in or a topping?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> I’m starting to think everything goes with waffles. These mixed in or a topping?


This was mixed into the batter with a spicy red sauce on top. I'd like to try more of their savory waffles. This place closes on the 30th, maybe I should go on a waffle diet for the rest of the week.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 26, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> This was mixed into the batter with a spicy red sauce on top. I'd like to try more of their savory waffles. This place closes on the 30th, maybe I should go on a waffle diet for the rest of the week.


I saw a waffle maker a few months back at Goodwill (second hand store), and I thought it looked eerily similar to one of the waffle makers I used when I worked in a country club kitchen, so I purchased it for $9.

Turned out to be a unit that sold for $500 new.

Suffice to say, I’ve been eating a lot more waffles recently


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> I saw a waffle maker a few months back at Goodwill (second hand store), and I thought it looked eerily similar to one of the waffle makers I used when I worked in a country club kitchen, so I purchased it for $9.
> 
> Turned out to be a unit that sold for $500 new.
> 
> Suffice to say, I’ve been eating a lot more waffles recently


Nice. I had no idea they were that expensive. I've never made waffles with batter and the press. The pre-made ones from the grocery store just taste like a mouth full of brown sugar. Are you making crazy ones or just sticking with traditional? Next one I want to try is the chorizo cheese quesadilla.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 26, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nice. I had no idea they were that expensive. I've never made waffles with batter and the press. The pre-made ones from the grocery store just taste like a mouth full of brown sugar. Are you making crazy ones or just sticking with traditional? Next one I want to try is the chorizo cheese quesadilla.


I’ve been sticking to traditional but now that I’ve seen these posts, I better expand my horizons


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 26, 2019)

I’ve only ever had waffles 2 times and I don’t think they knew what they were doing at the restaurants, they were not what I thought they would be. They’re not very common here though
Might have to buy a waffle maker anyone or a good batter recipe


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 26, 2019)

Yeah, I got an amazing recipe

2 eggs
2 cups flour
1 3/4 cups milk
1/2 cup oil
1 tablespoon sugar
4 teaspoons baking powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon vanilla


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 26, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, I got an amazing recipe
> 
> 2 eggs
> 2 cups flour
> ...


Thanks mate that is awesome. I’ll post my success or failure on the weekend


----------



## lokie (Aug 26, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> I’ve been sticking to traditional but now that I’ve seen these posts, I better expand my horizons








Savory low carb waffles made with almond flour, eggs, ham, and shredded cheddar cheese. Seasoned ...
INGREDIENTS

1 cup of almond flour
1/4 tsp salt
1/2 tsp baking soda
1/4 tsp ground black pepper
1 1/2 tbsp dried chives

I never thought about "stuffed" waffle, still don't.

Fresh berries and/or real maple syrup is all that is needed.


----------



## raratt (Aug 26, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Thanks mate that is awesome. I’ll post my success or failure on the weekend


Add some cinnamon if you are making sweet ones. I put it in my pancake batter all the time.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 26, 2019)

I make waffles for the Grands usually once a week & I like adding cinnamon and crushed pecans in them & man those kids can wolf them babies down.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 26, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nice. I had no idea they were that expensive. I've never made waffles with batter and the press. The pre-made ones from the grocery store just taste like a mouth full of brown sugar. Are you making crazy ones or just sticking with traditional? Next one I want to try is the chorizo cheese quesadilla.


She said "chorizo"! Be still my heart


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 26, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> She said "chorizo"! Be still my heart


Chorizo! @Laughing Grass get pics, I have a waffle iron and I know how to use it!


----------



## raratt (Aug 26, 2019)

@GreatwhiteNorth I ordered a thermostat for the freezer today. It was hiding behind a bunch of frozen stuff. Turned it down to off and the freezer was still running...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> She said "chorizo"! Be still my heart


lol I was reading it off the menu. 



curious2garden said:


> Chorizo! @Laughing Grass get pics, I have a waffle iron and I know how to use it!


They don't use traditional waffle batter, It's more like a beer batter. Hard to see from this pic but there's a layer of cheese and diced chorizo in the middle.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 26, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I was reading it off the menu.
> 
> 
> ]


Why ya gotta hurt me like that?


----------



## raratt (Aug 26, 2019)

I need a snack now...


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 26, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I was reading it off the menu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks pretty good. My waffle maker makes slightly thicker waffles. Like a true restaurant style waffle. I guess “Belgian” style...lol. Here’s one I made for my kid, they’re her fav

 

I’ll have to start experimenting. 

Bahn Mi waffles anyone? Lol


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 26, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Looks pretty good. My waffle maker makes way thicker waffles. Like a true restaurant style waffle. I guess “Belgian” style...lol
> 
> I’ll have to start experimenting. Bahn mi waffles anyone? Lol


I'm in


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 26, 2019)

Not a waffle



Also not a waffle


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 26, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Not a waffle
> 
> View attachment 4385610
> 
> ...


Gooood looking PU cake!


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 26, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Gooood looking PU cake!


Thanks! It’s a pineapple upside down claflouti technically. It’s like a pancake batter. Make the caramel, add pineapple rings and cherries(quartered plums in my case here), and pour the pancake batter on top. Then into the oven. That’s why it’s so short, otherwise it would have a couple inches height if I wasn’t being lazy that day

Heck of a lot easier though


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 26, 2019)

It's not much to look at thru an ipone3 but roasted Hatch NM chilies, Monterey Jack, grass fed beef on a toasted bun.


----------



## DaFreak (Aug 26, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Looks pretty good. My waffle maker makes slightly thicker waffles. Like a true restaurant style waffle. I guess “Belgian” style...lol. Here’s one I made for my kid, they’re her fav
> 
> View attachment 4385609
> 
> ...


Are you taking the white to make a meringue before incorporating it last? If not, try that. Mix you drys and wets, then together and fold the meringue in with a spatula. Makes them amazing.


----------



## raratt (Aug 26, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> It's not much to look at thru an ipone3 but roasted Hatch NM chilies, Monterey Jack, grass fed beef on a toasted bun.
> View attachment 4385615


I'd eat it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 26, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> It's not much to look at thru an ipone3 but roasted Hatch NM chilies, Monterey Jack, grass fed beef on a toasted bun.
> View attachment 4385615


We call them Ortega burgers down here, they are the bomb. Wish I was 20 again so I could eat 3 or 4 lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 26, 2019)

Ham loaf tonight.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 26, 2019)

DaFreak said:


> Are you taking the white to make a meringue before incorporating it last? If not, try that. Mix you drys and wets, then together and fold the meringue in with a spatula. Makes them amazing.


I beat the whole egg till fluffy before incorporating into the rest

I cooked for like ten years in a private country club when I got out of culinary school, I try to do things well.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

I woke up sitting on the bed with a piece of take out pizza on a plate on my lap. I started eating at 8 and she was watching the pickers so I went in the bedroom to watch tv. 
I just woke up. The damn lights are still on. Nomoweedfor you!


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 26, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> I woke up sitting on the bed with a piece of take out pizza on a plate on my lap. I started eating at 8 and she was watching the pickers so I went in the bedroom to watch tv.
> I just woke up. The damn lights are still on. Nomoweedfor you!


The important question is, what kind of pizza?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> The important question is, what kind of pizza?


Oh man, Pizza Hut and I got to pick the toppings tonight too. Sausage, onions and mushrooms...yum. Well atleast it was yum before I did the Bubba Kush snooze


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 26, 2019)

Chicken Busking




@tyler.durden


----------



## Skuxx (Aug 26, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Looks pretty good. My waffle maker makes slightly thicker waffles. Like a true restaurant style waffle. I guess “Belgian” style...lol. Here’s one I made for my kid, they’re her fav
> 
> View attachment 4385609
> 
> ...


Why are there so many dog toys in such close proximity to the waffle of glory?


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 26, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Chicken Busking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a fowl performance, but there may have been a nugget of truth in it. Not technically busking as he isn't playing in public for tips. But that takes guts, and your dude seems... well... chicken


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 26, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> What a fowl performance, but there may have been a *nugget of truth* in it.


Colonel of truth?


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 27, 2019)

Skuxx said:


> Why are there so many dog toys in such close proximity to the waffle of glory?


They're baby toys, but at that age, pretty much interchangeable with dog toys. Two plush rattles and a ball with nubs that help with teething


----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 27, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> 20miles is the closest you’ll get with a truck,
> But if the water is low you “could” take a dirt bike . But it’s no allowed and you might have to fight some horser’s ...
> They think they can enforce the “laws”
> I don’t take no shit !
> ...


I'm probably going to sound like an equally egregious jackass as I didn't read the context of this post and I'm pretty fucking drunk, but this pompous attitude of "I go where I want, fuck you" is probably the only example of the completely inane instance of "stand-your-ground" laws I would approve of..


----------



## 420God (Aug 27, 2019)

Got my radio and gear, I'm a firefighter!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 27, 2019)

420God said:


> Got my radio and gear, I'm a firefighter!
> 
> View attachment 4385759 View attachment 4385760


Congratulations!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 27, 2019)

420God said:


> Got my radio and gear, I'm a firefighter!
> 
> View attachment 4385759 View attachment 4385760


so cool! do you get to drive the truck?


----------



## 420God (Aug 27, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> so cool! do you get to drive the truck?


After some training I'll be able to, right now I'll only be allowed to go on scene and help direct traffic and help the guys unload equipment. Gotta start small and I'm more than ok with it, anything helps.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 27, 2019)

We’re going to the beach. It’s been one week today since the eardrum explosion POW. Can’t dive at the beach so I’ll be good


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 27, 2019)

420God said:


> After some training I'll be able to, right now I'll only be allowed to go on scene and help direct traffic and help the guys unload equipment. Gotta start small and I'm more than ok with it, anything helps.


Well you've got the firefighter look down already. Gotta get green flashing lights and decals for your bike so you can speed and not get pulled over. Congratulations!


----------



## 420God (Aug 27, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Well you've got the firefighter look down already. Gotta get green flashing lights and decals for your bike so you can speed and not get pulled over. Congratulations!


Red lights here in the states.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 27, 2019)

420God said:


> Got my radio and gear, I'm a firefighter!
> 
> View attachment 4385759 View attachment 4385760


congrats man......wtg


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 27, 2019)

Morning everyone...yes the heat is back ugh.....little guy is going through a record now 15+ day of over 100F.....this is getting interesting by the moment...

welp is a purking waiting on my first cup......

it will be 104F today...yeah we are in a heat advisory from 1pm to 7pm.....

got most of my infusions done yesterday....now i gotta drop them off during the day today...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2019)

420God said:


> Got my radio and gear, I'm a firefighter!
> 
> View attachment 4385759 View attachment 4385760


Looking forward to hearing about your adventures, be safe.


----------



## 420God (Aug 27, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Looking forward to hearing about your adventures, be safe.


From what I've heard, the training is more intense than any real life scenarios they've had to deal with. Should be a good time. Being a welder I'm already used to wearing protective equipment and dragging hoses into confined spaces. I've had a lot of safety training from those jobs too. Most of the stuff should be a refresher course.


----------



## 420God (Aug 27, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone...yes the heat is back ugh.....little guy is going through a record now 15+ day of over 100F.....this is getting interesting by the moment...
> 
> welp is a purking waiting on my first cup......
> 
> ...


I could use some of that heat, its been pretty cold on the bike lately.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2019)

420God said:


> I could use some of that heat, its been pretty cold on the bike lately.
> View attachment 4385782


I'd share some of ours if I could. It's been an oddly cool summer.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 27, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I'd share some of ours if I could. It's been an oddly cool summer.


it's been like that down here too....been an odd summer...



420God said:


> I could use some of that heat, its been pretty cold on the bike lately.
> View attachment 4385782


dude be happy to fax some to you..........think i've had my fair share...told you i would trade...lol


----------



## 420God (Aug 27, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> it's been like that down here too....been an odd summer...
> 
> 
> 
> dude be happy to fax some to you..........think i've had my fair share...told you i would trade...lol


They just need to turn some of those big ass fans they're putting up everywhere towards this way and blow some of that warm air up here, problem solved.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 27, 2019)

420God said:


> They just need to turn some of those big ass fans they're putting up everywhere towards this way and blow some of that warm air up here, problem solved.


true, think the power company will prolly be a little pissed if we arranged something like that....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 27, 2019)

My buddy inherited a house from an elderly aunt a number of years ago.

His kid's been living there but moved out after buying a house. Now his other kid is moving in for a while after breaking up with gf.

My buddy was cleaning 2nd story windows and looked out.
 
There are 8 plants in sight out the window, obscured at ground level by a shed, a pool and a fence with a couple blankets and a pile of leaves over it in the most vulnerable spots.

These are old houses in the middle of an old town, built close together circa 1930 surrounded by other houses.

Hope you have a low odor strain running there. I think I would have thrown up a lot more cover. And they can't be getting full sun all day. 

That guy needs to join RIU and study up some.

Good luck though.


----------



## raratt (Aug 27, 2019)

420God said:


> training is more intense


When I was in a volunteer fire company someone donated a house for us to burn down for practice. I think I used up 15 minutes worth of air in 5 minutes when it was really rolling and we were inside. I learned how to be short that day.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 27, 2019)

If any of you know anyone who walks with a cane , you should let them know about this . 
Seen a TV add n figured why not , it’s actually really nice, got it at Walmart, 10x better then my old one.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 27, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> If any of you know anyone who walks with a cane , you should let them know about this .
> Seen a TV add n figured why not , it’s actually really nice, got it at Walmart, 10x better then my old one.
> View attachment 4385787
> 
> ...


my wife has one just in case...she likes it...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> When I was in a volunteer fire company someone donated a house for us to burn down for practice. I think I used up 15 minutes worth of air in 5 minutes when it was really rolling and we were inside. I learned how to be short that day.


I did a LOT of shipboard damage control & fire fighting training but we used OBA's and not SCBA. The OBA is a 1940(ish) design & they occasionally fail to produce O2 - that can be a serious bummer while fighting a fire in a confined space!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> When I was in a volunteer fire company someone donated a house for us to burn down for practice. I think I used up 15 minutes worth of air in 5 minutes when it was really rolling and we were inside. I learned how to be short that day.


The most fun thing I ever did working in a steel mill was burn down an old frame house.

The company bought it for expansion. We were on the outside labor gang in the late '70's and the boss tells us in the morning that we had an exciting job lined up before lunch. 

We set up for an hour, had the company fire truck there to keep it from spreading to the woods, poured gas cans out upstairs and dropped it in 15 minutes. The boss lit the fire because nobody else would. Lol.

What a job!


----------



## raratt (Aug 27, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I did a LOT of shipboard damage control & fire fighting training but we used OBA's and not SCBA. The OBA is a 1940(ish) design & they occasionally fail to produce O2 - that can be a serious bummer while fighting a fire in a confined space!
> 
> View attachment 4385817


I think we used MSA gear, it was racked on the side of the engine so all you had to do was put your arms through the straps and lift it over your head and slide it down your back then cinch up the straps.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 27, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I'd share some of ours if I could. It's been an oddly cool summer.


Ditto for WA.
We may have hit 90 once or twice, but that's about it. 

I really hope the rain doesn't start in Sept like it did last year. 
We didn't get squat for sunlight so yield from outdoor plants was minimal.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> I think we used MSA gear, it was racked on the side of the engine so all you had to do was put your arms through the straps and lift it over your head and slide it down your back then cinch up the straps.


Ours was all MSA as well - the reason for the OBA over SCBA is trying to maneuver through an 18" hatch with a big ass bottle on your back is near impossible.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 27, 2019)

should be an interesting winter according to almanac....hmmm


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 27, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


That's my spirit Koala


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 27, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> should be an interesting winter according to almanac....hmmm
> View attachment 4385870


I hope that pans out.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 27, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> I hope that pans out.



so do, will make for an interesting growing season for me


----------



## Bareback (Aug 27, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> My buddy inherited a house from an elderly aunt a number of years ago.
> 
> His kid's been living there but moved out after buying a house. Now his other kid is moving in for a while after breaking up with gf.
> 
> ...


He is all good..... he has a dinosaur standing guard.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 27, 2019)

420God said:


> Got my radio and gear, I'm a firefighter!
> 
> View attachment 4385759 View attachment 4385760


That’s awesome mate putting your self in harms way to help others, Respect!!!
My kids will think your a super hero, my boy is obsessed with fire trucks/fire fighters. He gets all his fire trucks together to watch the fireman cartoon shows.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 27, 2019)

Well it’s that time of year, we shall see..


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 27, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Well it’s that time of year, we shall see..


been watching the NOAA sat with that...watching it form.....keep your fingers crossed


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> That’s awesome mate putting your self in harms way to help others, Respect!!!
> My kids will think your a super hero, my boy is obsessed with fire trucks/fire fighters. He gets all his fire trucks together to watch the fireman cartoon shows.


Sweet, how old is he?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 27, 2019)

Got this gem in the mail today. I received a similar letter from equifax in April and took them up on their offer for credit monitoring and identity theft insurance. This time I signed up for the class action... maybe get dinner out at a nice restaurant on them.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 27, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Sweet, how old is he?


He was 2 in April my daughter is 5


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> He was 2 in April my daughter is 5


Oh man they are so sweet at that age! You are one lucky guy, enjoy them before they turn into teenagers LOL


----------



## raratt (Aug 27, 2019)

Took my car to the car wash today while I was in town. Looks a hell of a lot better than it did. I should have sucked it up and had them wax it also but I'm a cheap bastard. It was well worth the $25 to get it vacuumed and cleaned inside and the dust knocked off the outside. I haven't gone through one of those types of car wash since I was a kid, the neon green and purple soap was cool.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> Took my car to the car wash today while I was in town. Looks a hell of a lot better than it did. I should have sucked it up and had them wax it also but I'm a cheap bastard. It was well worth the $25 to get it vacuumed and cleaned inside and the dust knocked off the outside. I haven't gone through one of those types of car wash since I was a kid, the neon green and purple soap was cool.


I should hose mine off later. 
Have to check weather 1st, see if I can make it rain.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> Took my car to the car wash today while I was in town. Looks a hell of a lot better than it did. I should have sucked it up and had them wax it also but I'm a cheap bastard. It was well worth the $25 to get it vacuumed and cleaned inside and the dust knocked off the outside. I haven't gone through one of those types of car wash since I was a kid, the neon green and purple soap was cool.


not missing any change are you....


----------



## lokie (Aug 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> Took my car to the car wash today while I was in town. Looks a hell of a lot better than it did. I should have sucked it up and had them wax it also but I'm a cheap bastard. It was well worth the $25 to get it vacuumed and cleaned inside and the dust knocked off the outside. I haven't gone through one of those types of car wash since I was a kid, the neon green and purple soap was cool.


Did you pay extra for the personal touch?


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 27, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Oh man they are so sweet at that age! You are one lucky guy, enjoy them before they turn into teenagers LOL


Yeah it’s pretty fun watching them run down the driveway to meet me everyday after work, so they can sit on my knee and drive my car back to the house. The little things!!! I would post so much stuff about them if I could


----------



## raratt (Aug 27, 2019)

lokie said:


> Did you pay extra for the personal touch?


Go figure, she must of had the day off...


----------



## raratt (Aug 27, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> not missing any change are you....


Emptied the change cubby before I took it there, told you I'm cheap.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 27, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> He was 2 in April my daughter is 5





curious2garden said:


> Oh man they are so sweet at that age! You are one lucky guy, enjoy them before they turn into teenagers LOL


^^ This ^^
Little girls can be rotten teenagers...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 27, 2019)

lokie said:


> Did you pay extra for the personal touch?


I can't stop watching this...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> ^^ This ^^
> Little girls can be rotten teenagers...


LOL you're right, don't ask how I know.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 27, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> ^^ This ^^
> Little girls can be rotten teenagers...


I lucked out, mine were wonderful, very sweet girls


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 27, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I lucked out, mine were wonderful, very sweet girls


Mine too.

I didn't find out about the crazy shit until 10 yrs. after. Lol.

Not that crazy, they were very discreet. I guess I set a good example.


----------



## raratt (Aug 27, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I lucked out, mine were wonderful, very sweet girls


My girl is too much like me....PITA, lol.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 27, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I lucked out, mine were wonderful, very sweet girls


"What you don't know . . . . "


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 27, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> "What you don't know . . . . "


Oh I know fucking everything, trust me.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I lucked out, mine were wonderful, very sweet girls


Sometimes it skips a generation


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 27, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh I know fucking everything, trust me.


No you don't.
-- edit -- 
And you don't want to know...


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 27, 2019)

OK


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 27, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh I know fucking everything, trust me.


The older they get the more they will divulge.
Like the mysterious dent on the hood of mommas new car (parked where it couldn't have possibly been hit by another).
That one took like 20 years for us to hear the story.


----------



## raratt (Aug 27, 2019)

I kept leaving to "exotic" locations in the world for months at a time when my kids were teenagers . It was fun readjusting when I came home.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> I kept leaving to "exotic" locations in the world for months at a time when my kids were teenagers . It was fun readjusting when I came home.


You and me both - it was kinda nice at times TBH.
Mrs GWM is a trooper and can organize beyond compare.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 27, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I did a LOT of shipboard damage control & fire fighting training but we used OBA's and not SCBA. The OBA is a 1940(ish) design & they occasionally fail to produce O2 - that can be a serious bummer while fighting a fire in a confined space!
> 
> View attachment 4385817


Wow. Blast from the past. Relieve the nozzleman! 

(Not that there's anything wrong with that.)


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 27, 2019)

Made waffles today


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 28, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Made waffles today
> 
> View attachment 4386201
> 
> ...


And here I sit at 06:00 with my oatmeal looking at your creation.
All I have to say is


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 28, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Made waffles today
> 
> View attachment 4386201
> 
> ...


that's a weird freaking waffle....and i'm not even awake.....love the weave though.....

ok is that coffee done....brb


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 28, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> that's a weird freaking waffle....and i'm not even awake.....love the weave though.....


Waffle pie?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 28, 2019)

I'm fasting to get ready for an upper endoscopy this afternoon. 

Yee haw

At least they learned that I'm easier to handle under full anesthesia. 
(I've been known to be combative when partially sedated -- or so I've been told... )


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 28, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Waffle pie?


it's something, pretty good job for a pie, good weaving



Chunky Stool said:


> I'm fasting to get ready for an upper endoscopy this afternoon.
> 
> Yee haw
> 
> ...


just think about the pie.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 28, 2019)

ahh coffee.....2 asprins....yeah got little happy last night...had my honey....now get over this hangover

79F this morning, light sea breeze from the south....be in the upper 90's today.....think we are out of the 100F mark for the rest of the month....

Coffee is up....nice and hot....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 28, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Made waffles today
> 
> View attachment 4386201
> 
> ...


I love it! Awesome job. It looks so yummy!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 28, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm fasting to get ready for an upper endoscopy this afternoon.
> 
> Yee haw
> 
> ...


Omg, I had one last week. Good luck! As soon as he injected the dope the room went spinning for like 3 seconds I said Woooowand was OUT! I woke up and it was like all I had was one thought in time. It felt like only 5 seconds had past.


----------



## raratt (Aug 28, 2019)

Possible dry lightning storms around here today and headed up to the mid 90's. Hopefully the north state doesn't catch on fire. Mornin.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 28, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Omg, I had one last week. Good luck! As soon as he injected the dope the room went spinning for like 3 seconds I said Woooowand was OUT! I woke up and it was like all I had was one thought in time. It felt like only 5 seconds had past.


Oops... Mrs Stool just reminded me that the endoscopy was pushed back to 9/4. 
Sweet! 
Time for breakfast...


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 28, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Oops... Mrs Stool just reminded me that the endoscopy was pushed back to 9/4.
> Sweet!
> Time for breakfast...


Waffles?


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> Possible dry lightning storms around here today and headed up to the mid 90's. Hopefully the north state doesn't catch on fire. Mornin.


It fucking better not!


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 28, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> It fucking better not!


Get that cute blue tractor to mowing


----------



## ANC (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 28, 2019)

Someone flipped their SUV off the bridge and had traffic backed up thru Tampa for several miles. They found the car in the water but no people yet.

I took a nap. May take another one. Feeling poorly my friends.


----------



## 420God (Aug 28, 2019)

Late breakfast.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 28, 2019)

Today is my youngest grandson's 1st birthday. I can't believe it's been a year already.
We have a big party planned with a petting zoo and farm animal theme decorations..... it's kinda fitting with my family and friends.

  

That last pic is him eating a chicken leg about a week ago .


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 28, 2019)

Oh hey, anyone else have a hurricane possibly coming your way?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 28, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Oh hey, anyone else have a hurricane possibly coming your way?


nope we had that 2yr ago with Harvey........


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 28, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Oh hey, anyone else have a hurricane possibly coming your way?


Yeah, everybody that lives around you does.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 28, 2019)

estimate of Dorian will be Cat3 when it hits according to NOAA......time of hit will be sometime Saturday during the day or night depending on Track.....better get your supplies now while you can, this way ur ready to go. Also get used to evacuation routes if need be, don't what happened to us with Harvey happen to you....also keep in contact with your neighbors.........u don't want this to happen to you,,,
 
before and after....during Harvey...that is IH10


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 28, 2019)

and for those people who want to see what it looks like.....here..

https://cdn.star.nesdis.noaa.gov//GOES16/ABI/SECTOR/CAR/GEOCOLOR/GOES16-CAR-GEOCOLOR-1000x1000.gif

what is interesting that if you look into the upper right corner there is a storm over the bahamas right now that is breaking apart as Dorian get closer, and toward the end of the gif, check out the circular rotation that comes out of that storm.....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 28, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Oh hey, anyone else have a hurricane possibly coming your way?


If it's still 75MPH by the time it reaches me, everybody before me is in serious trouble.

We get big blobs of flooding rain though. Sometimes. Maybe it'll circle up and off the coast, seems to have changed a lot since yesterday. When it wasn't supposed to be a hurricane at all.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 28, 2019)

My niece lives in Miami. Hopefully they are spared.

@GreatwhiteNorth gwn are you goofin on me

The swamp is already flooded due to torrential rains lately. We’ve got gators back there. The pond has doubled in size. More rain and we’ll be fishing off the back porch. Kinda sounds good actually lol


----------



## sunni (Aug 28, 2019)

I sledgehammered a door open because the unlocking mechanisms weren’t installed properly
And management says and I quote “not my fault it didn’t work you still have to pay for it “

Yea we’ll see about that buddy


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 28, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> @GreatwhiteNorth gwn are you goofin on me


Moi? Goofing on you? I would never think of such a thing.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 28, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Moi? Goofing on you? I would never think of such a thing.


Oui vous!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 28, 2019)

sunni said:


> I sledgehammered a door open because the unlocking mechanisms weren’t installed properly
> And management says and I quote “not my fault it didn’t work you still have to pay for it “
> 
> Yea we’ll see about that buddy


Oh geez louise


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 28, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> estimate of Dorian will be Cat3 when it hits according to NOAA......*time of hit will be sometime Saturday during the day or night* depending on Track.....better get your supplies now while you can, this way ur ready to go. Also get used to evacuation routes if need be, don't what happened to us with Harvey happen to you....also keep in contact with your neighbors.........u don't want this to happen to you,,,
> View attachment 4386376
> before and after....during Harvey...that is IH10


The weather channel is saying Florida landfall around Monday AM??

It's all a big guessing game to begin with anyway.

https://weather.com/storms/hurricane/news/2019-08-28-dorian-hurricane-virgin-islands-puerto-rico-st-thomas-bahamas


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 28, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The weather channel is saying Florida landfall around Monday AM??
> 
> It's all a big guessing game to begin with anyway.
> 
> https://weather.com/storms/hurricane/news/2019-08-28-dorian-hurricane-virgin-islands-puerto-rico-st-thomas-bahamas


yeah it is....who really knows when it's gonna hit at all....i've seen some start in that area and then stay to the east and not hit the coast lines.....time will tell...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 28, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah it is....who really knows when it's gonna hit at all....i've seen some start in that area and then stay to the east and not hit the coast lines.....time will tell...


I've got half a dozen relatives/close friends in the Miami area as well so I guess I'm invested in the outcome.

Two days after Andrew in 1992 I flew from AK to Miami to help with recovery - Took my chain saw, a couple sets of work clothes, sun screen, my 1911, ammo & 10K in cash.
Used them all.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 28, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've got half a dozen relatives/close friends in the Miami area as well so I guess I'm invested in the outcome.
> 
> Two days after Andrew in 1992 I flew from AK to Miami to help with recovery - Took my chain saw, a couple sets of work clothes, sun screen, my 1911, ammo & 10K in cash.
> Used them all.


same with me when Harvey hit here, went to rockport, port aransas area to help with clean up....man that place was destroyed, i was in awe, and old place that i used to eat was down there when i got there the only thing left was the slab and the plumming.....alot of people i knew went to Houston to help over there...they took boats, 4wd lifted trucks, they're gun, chain saws....the works.....


----------



## Bareback (Aug 28, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Oh hey, anyone else have a hurricane possibly coming your way?


Depending on the path, Michael went south of us by a bit, Opel can straight through us. 

I've been to coast to work relief a bunch of times, Ivan was by far the worse.


----------



## raratt (Aug 28, 2019)

I'll just sit here and wait for an earthquake.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> I'll just sit here and wait for an earthquake.


while your at it, can i interest you in some humidity...we have plenty


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 28, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Oh geez louise


That was a different hurricane from 1962


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 28, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've got half a dozen relatives/close friends in the Miami area as well so I guess I'm invested in the outcome.
> 
> Two days after Andrew in 1992 I flew from AK to Miami to help with recovery - Took my chain saw, a couple sets of work clothes, sun screen, my 1911, ammo & 10K in cash.
> Used them all.


I have an ex husband around there. Guess who I'm rooting for


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> I'll just sit here and wait for an earthquake.


We took the hit this year with the Ridgecrest Tehachapi quake, you're welcome.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 28, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> estimate of Dorian will be Cat3 when it hits according to NOAA......time of hit will be sometime Saturday during the day or night depending on Track.....better get your supplies now while you can, this way ur ready to go. Also get used to evacuation routes if need be, don't what happened to us with Harvey happen to you....also keep in contact with your neighbors.........u don't want this to happen to you,,,
> View attachment 4386376
> before and after....during Harvey...that is IH10


The problem for me is, I work in healthcare and they will wait till the final hour to evacuate and by then the roads are so backed up you can’t get anywhere so at that point I would opt to stay put. I think I would rather be stuck at home than on I95.


----------



## raratt (Aug 28, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> while your at it, can i interest you in some humidity...we have plenty


We're at 44% today, humid for here.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 28, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> The problem for me is, I work in healthcare and they will wait till the final hour to evacuate and by then the roads are so backed up you can’t get anywhere so at that point I would opt to stay put. I think I would rather be stuck at home than on I95.


yeah i can see your dilemma....just be safe...if and when it hits...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 28, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> The problem for me is, I work in healthcare and they will wait till the final hour to evacuate and by then the roads are so backed up you can’t get anywhere so at that point I would opt to stay put. I think I would rather be stuck at home than on I95.


That can be a parking lot on no particular day anyway. I’m staying if you’re staying.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 28, 2019)

sounds like a Hurricane party starting.......


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 28, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> That can be a parking lot on no particular day anyway. I’m staying if you’re staying.


Lol. Local meteorologist just said he thinks conditions are favorable to reach cat4...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 28, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol. Local meteorologist just said he thinks conditions are favorable to reach cat4...


Crap


Edit: better go get some food. Waiting for BayNews 9 weather on the 9s


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 28, 2019)

66% rh currently lol wind chill is 103


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 28, 2019)

Well shit, the spaghetti thing goes right over us...


Better get to the liquor store!!!! I wish.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 28, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> 66% rh currently lol wind chill is 103


Lol it’s a cool 63% 100 here. I’m staying in.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 28, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol. Local meteorologist just said he thinks conditions are favorable to reach cat4...


Favorable huh?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 28, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> The problem for me is, I work in healthcare and they will wait till the final hour to evacuate and by then the roads are so backed up you can’t get anywhere so at that point I would opt to stay put. I think I would rather be stuck at home than on I95.


Hospitals have food, water, and generators. 
Not a bad place to be stuck during an emergency...


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Favorable huh?


Lol you could tell he didn’t like that terminology.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 28, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hospitals have food, water, and generators.
> Not a bad place to be stuck during an emergency...


Except it is at the beach, but yes there is that.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2019)

420God said:


> Got my radio and gear, I'm a firefighter!
> 
> View attachment 4385759 View attachment 4385760


I just saw this. That is so awesome.


----------



## raratt (Aug 28, 2019)

Sprayed the girls for white fly's (again). Took the wife to see a new gastro, dude seems to be OK, not like the last one that just wanted to soak the insurance with procedures. Glad the temps in the ocean near here are in the 60's at the most (distance from the ITCZ helps also). Buds and suds time.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> Sprayed the girls for white fly's (again). Took the wife to see a new gastro, dude seems to be OK, not like the last one that just wanted to soak the insurance with procedures. Glad the temps in the ocean near here are in the 60's at the most (distance from the ITCZ helps also). Buds and suds time.


Yellow sticky cards work great on white flies. 
Get the plastic BASF double-sided cards. They're the best.


----------



## raratt (Aug 28, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yellow sticky cards work great on white flies.
> Get the plastic BASF double-sided cards. They're the best.


I have one hanging on the side, guess I need to move it or hang another one. It caught 2, so I thought they were under control.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I lucked out, mine were wonderful, very sweet girls


The relentless logic here is that they feared Dad Vader. Wonder how many therapists you set them up to keep’em in boat payments.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Waffle pie?


I am NOT looking that one up on Urban Dictionary


----------



## lokie (Aug 28, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I am NOT looking that one up on Urban Dictionary


maybe a cake then?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 28, 2019)

lokie said:


> maybe a cake then?


no


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Aug 28, 2019)

Watered peppers and flowers. Probably do the cottonwood and pine tree at dusk. Also been misting all plants at 7:00am, noon and 5pm. Making a big difference in this high heat and low humidity.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 28, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I am NOT looking that one up on Urban Dictionary


Particularly not the blue variety.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 28, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Particularly not the blue variety.


My mind sort of went there


----------



## raratt (Aug 28, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> not the blue variety.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 28, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Watered peppers and flowers. Probably do the cottonwood and pine tree at dusk. Also been misting all plants at 7:00am, noon and 5pm. Making a big difference in this high heat and low humidity.
> 
> View attachment 4386594


Look at the bright side, you have 10 mile visability. 

In case you take up flying.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 29, 2019)

lokie said:


> maybe a cake then?


mmmmmmm 
Wake & bake


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 29, 2019)

Chopped three hermies. &€{*?\%*^!€¥•••••


----------



## ANC (Aug 29, 2019)

Got done with the 480W 5 x 288 LED strips unit today.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 29, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Particularly not the blue variety.


Damn my curiosity.  I'm using safe search to look up things you guys post from now on.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 29, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Damn my curiosity.  I'm using safe search to look up things you guys post from now on.


LOL, Gotcha!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 29, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> LOL, Gotcha!


trying to figure out how I can work that into a text so others can enjoy as much as I did.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 29, 2019)

Made some soup for my daughter

 

It’s yogurt, in case you are wondering


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 29, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Made some soup for my daughter
> 
> View attachment 4386938 View attachment 4386939
> 
> It’s yogurt, in case you are wondering


I thought that was cubed cheddar cheese at first glance. Lucky kid.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 29, 2019)

Just watered the garden, tomatoes are still coming in. Lookin good


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Just watered the garden, tomatoes are still coming in. Lookin good
> 
> View attachment 4386955


Beautiful, what strain?


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 29, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Beautiful, what strain?


That’s one of the sour d. Only one to have pink pistils


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 29, 2019)

day 17+ of a 100+ temps.....dang going for a personal best here....space tomato still looks good....can't wait for it to flower....really see what it looks like...

the cool thing, is momma tomato and baby have the same self topping feature...

lets see if it makes it to her bday.....


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 29, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> day 17+ of a 100+ temps.....dang going for a personal best here....space tomato still looks good....can't wait for it to flower....really see what it looks like...
> 
> the cool thing, is momma tomato and baby have the same self topping feature...
> 
> lets see if it makes it to her bday.....


Miserable humidity today, just miserable.. 70%


My bad, it dropped to 66


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 29, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Miserable humidity today, just miserable.. 70%


we're the same down here man.

i'd bet your is gonna rise more especially with Dorin heading that direction...


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 29, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> we're the same down here man.
> 
> i'd bet your is gonna rise more especially with Dorin heading that direction...


Yeah. Waiting on the next update, they said it has slowed down and building stronger, cat 4 is now forecasted. Just gotta wait and see where it decides to come ashore.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 29, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Yeah. Waiting on the next update, they said it has slowed down and building stronger, cat 4 is now forecasted. Just gotta wait and see where it decides to come ashore.


early red zone at the moment is west palm beach from report and it might be dead on.....only time will tell...a cool front would push it more north...


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 29, 2019)

It’s Friday, I only have to do 2 hours work and then it’s a quick surf at St. Andrew’s and then it’s fishing time. Don’t think there’s much about but I’ll be happy with some bait fish cause the snapper are in soon!!!! Plus I haven’t been on the water for a month getting itchy.
FRIDAY!!!!!!’


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 29, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> It’s Friday, I only have to do 2 hours work and then it’s a quick surf at St. Andrew’s and then it’s fishing time. Don’t think there’s much about but I’ll be happy with some bait fish cause the snapper are in soon!!!! Plus I haven’t been on the water for a month getting itchy.
> FRIDAY!!!!!!’


What time is it in Oz?


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 29, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> What time is it in Oz?


6:00 am


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 29, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> 6:00 am


Happy Friday my friend. And good luck with the fish.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 29, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Happy Friday my friend. And good luck with the fish.


Cheers mate I’m off to work


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 29, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> early red zone at the moment is west palm beach from report and it might be dead on.....only time will tell...a cool front would push it more north...


Watching a hurricane track is like being stalked by a turtle.

But not the blue variety.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 29, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Watching a hurricane track is like being stalked by a turtle.
> 
> But not the blue variety.


Lol my coworker said that this afternoon. 




Minus the blue part


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 29, 2019)

yeah i saw that line too....

course with out the blue

i usually run my own predictions anyways.....to many variables to look at with one of these...even though i was really close with harvey...think i almost missed landfall by 10 to 20 miles.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 29, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol my coworker said that this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The blue part is a poke @Laughing Grass.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 29, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The blue part is a poke @Laughing Grass.


Yes it was update says even if it hit further south it’s going to turn and head north regardless, right up the state. He said except several days and “many” inches of rain. Expecting landfall at cat4.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 29, 2019)

I just got stung by a wasp god dam Europeans. On the palm of my hand too, won’t be able to surf l 
I been one of those weeks


----------



## lokie (Aug 29, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I just got stung by a wasp god dam Europeans. On the palm of my hand too, won’t be able to surf l
> I been one of those weeks


Are you ambidextrous?


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 29, 2019)

lokie said:


> Are you ambidextrous?


The current pumps where I was going to surf and paddling with one hand won’t get me out the back


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 29, 2019)

lokie said:


> Are you ambidextrous?


Yes I can back hand it for a bit if that’s what you ment


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 29, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I just got stung by a wasp god dam Europeans. On the palm of my hand too, won’t be able to surf l
> I been one of those weeks


Do you surf on your palms? Well, you are down under


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 29, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Do you surf on your palms? Well, you are down under


Do you use your palms to push off the board and paddle threw the surf? LoL


----------



## raratt (Aug 29, 2019)

lokie said:


> ambidextrous?


Amphibious.
I accomplished taking a nap today without being awakened by robo calls. Had a guy come look at my tree to get an estimate to get it topped if I do the solar panels.


----------



## too larry (Aug 29, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Yes it was update says even if it hit further south it’s going to turn and head north regardless, right up the state. He said except several days and “many” inches of rain. Expecting landfall at cat4.


Stay safe. 

Everyone in the panhandle is pretty jittery about this one. If it crosses over to the Gulf, it could regain strength before making a 2nd landfall.

It's days away from us, but I hear all the bread, water and milk is gone from Walmart's. Luckily I still have several cases of water and MRE's from Micheal.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 29, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Do you use your palms to push off the board and paddle threw the surf? LoL


I'm old, I don't remember


----------



## raratt (Aug 29, 2019)

Our housing on Guam was concrete filled block with a flat concrete roof. The shutters were 3/4 inch plywood you pinned closed with a 16 penny nail. We had 6 typhoons in 2 years, one a cat 4/5. Went through 2 minor hurricanes in Miss. also. I don't miss them at all.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 29, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm old, I don't remember


All good I’m young and don’t remember much. Here’s a photo of the beach I was going to surf shallow and rocky on the bottom and if you don’t bring your A game you just get thrown over the rocks.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 29, 2019)

raratt said:


> Our housing on Guam was concrete filled block with a flat concrete roof. The shutters were 3/4 inch plywood you pinned closed with a 16 penny nail. We had 6 typhoons in 2 years, one a cat 4/5. Went through 2 minor hurricanes in Miss. also. I don't miss them at all.


As a lad I lived on Clark AFB in the Philippines for a few years (Dad was SAC) - to say we saw a bit of weather would be a severe understatement.
During the torrential rains we would occasionally hear the muffled ~Boom~ of unexploded ordnance going off in mud-slides in the mountains.
Needless to say we did not venture into the mountains.

But we did see the Bataan death march road and visited Corregidor island (mid/late 60's).
That transformed me as my Father explained what had happened in these places.


----------



## raratt (Aug 29, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Clark AFB


When that shut down after Pinitubo erupted we had a bunch of stuff shipped to us on Guam. The boxes were all mahogany plywood that I broke down and stashed away, some of it was 3/4 inch. Unfortunately it was stolen when my shipment was opened on the way to Miss.


----------



## Venus55 (Aug 30, 2019)

I accomplished making two frames for my first attempt at scrogging. There’ll be 4 plants under each one.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## TacoMac (Aug 30, 2019)

At long last, I'm *DONE* with the flooring. The last bit was the staircase, and what a pain in the ass it was.

Here it is from start to finish including a pic of the original painted handrail w/original wall color that I stripped and refinished:


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 30, 2019)

Fuck. 

Looks like I may lose the top half of this plant after all. 

And she's a beauty...


----------



## raratt (Aug 30, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Fuck.
> View attachment 4387350
> Looks like I may lose the top half of this plant after all.
> 
> ...


That sucks, I found out why I haven't caught white fly's in my trap, because they are aphids...


----------



## raratt (Aug 30, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> At long last, I'm *DONE* with the flooring. The last bit was the staircase, and what a pain in the ass it was.
> 
> Here it is from start to finish including a pic of the original painted handrail w/original wall color that I stripped and refinished:
> 
> View attachment 4387333 View attachment 4387334 View attachment 4387335 View attachment 4387337 View attachment 4387338


Looks really good.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 30, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Fuck.
> View attachment 4387350
> Looks like I may lose the top half of this plant after all.
> 
> ...


damn that sucks.....sorry bro......if she looses the top think she'll rode?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 30, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Yes I can back hand it for a bit if that’s what you ment


The water stroke is real


----------



## raratt (Aug 30, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Fuck.
> View attachment 4387350
> Looks like I may lose the top half of this plant after all.
> 
> ...


What about trying to graft it and cutting out the bad part? I have not attempted it, but it is a thought.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 30, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Fuck.
> View attachment 4387350
> Looks like I may lose the top half of this plant after all.
> 
> ...


what caused that?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 30, 2019)

raratt said:


> What about trying to graft it and cutting out the bad part? I have not attempted it, but it is a thought.


the problem with that is you can't do it and expect any kind of harvest: with the amount of foliage and top growth it will dry out and die before the endogenous water transport system grows back. If he had a lot of specialized equipment (humid barometric chamber) he might, just might pull it off. It works in fruit trees because it's done in winter when metabolism is almost in stasis.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 30, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Fuck.
> View attachment 4387350
> Looks like I may lose the top half of this plant after all.
> 
> ...


She is a beauty, so sorry about that.


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 30, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> the problem with that is you can't do it and expect any kind of harvest: with the amount of foliage and top growth it will dry out and die before the endogenous water transport system grows back. If he had a lot of specialized equipment (humid barometric chamber) he might, just might pull it off. It works in fruit trees because it's done in winter when metabolism is almost in stasis.


I learn so much here..


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 30, 2019)

i do too....


----------



## raratt (Aug 30, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> the problem with that is you can't do it and expect any kind of harvest: with the amount of foliage and top growth it will dry out and die before the endogenous water transport system grows back. If he had a lot of specialized equipment (humid barometric chamber) he might, just might pull it off. It works in fruit trees because it's done in winter when metabolism is almost in stasis.


I figured a slight chance of success is better than watching it die. Desperate times and all...


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 30, 2019)

raratt said:


> I figured a slight chance of success is better than watching it die. Desperate times and all...


Personally, I'd move it so it has less direct sunlight, spray the infected area with 2-3% peroxide and just let it ride and see what happens

edit: at this time is just the phloem girdled, that controls the top down flow (tops to roots) containing sugars and metabolites created by the leaves etc. Xylem is the bottom top flow, minerals and water from roots upward. Given the non-willted tops , the xylem isn't yet affected. It may likely plug up due to the fungus but it might not. Let the bitch ride


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 30, 2019)

closer look, why does it look like a fungus?


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 30, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> I learn so much here..





BudmanTX said:


> i do too....


Y’all smart. 

I just come here for the dicks.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 30, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> The water stroke is real


Breaststroke?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 30, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Personally, I'd move it so it has less direct sunlight, spray the infected area with 2-3% peroxide and just let it ride and see what happens
> 
> edit: at this time is just the phloem girdled, that controls the top down flow (tops to roots) containing sugars and metabolites created by the leaves etc. Xylem is the bottom top flow, minerals and water from roots upward. Given the non-willted tops , the xylem isn't yet affected. It may likely plug up due to the fungus but it might not. Let the bitch ride


As a youngster I saw an illustration in which a girdled fruit tree was saved by grafting a few fresh twigs into the healthy cambium top and bottom. Would such a procedure work (or usefully improve his odds) here?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 30, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Breaststroke?


For a start


----------



## raratt (Aug 30, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> As a youngster I saw an illustration in which a girdled fruit tree was saved by grafting a few fresh twigs into the healthy cambium top and bottom. Would such a procedure work (or usefully improve his odds) here?


I saved an ash tree in my back yard that my son took his frustrations out on with a baseball bat by doing something like that. I cut off the "bark" in chunks about 3" wide and long enough to span the girdle from above and below it, then fit them in the gaps. I did that in 3 places around the tree and they grew together fine and it didn't even loose leaves. It blew over in a wind storm a few years later, but it was healthy.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 30, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> As a youngster I saw an illustration in which a girdled fruit tree was saved by grafting a few fresh twigs into the healthy cambium top and bottom. Would such a procedure work (or usefully improve his odds) here?


Not likely, you'd need a bridge say a ribbon of healthy green "bark" and the exacting conditions humidity, disease control, hormones and nutrients, to feed the tissue and keep it alive, halt desiccation and to growth/blend with the separate stem parts. Cannabis is a herbaceous annual vs a woody perennial. As well, it would have to be seriously trimmed above the infection, way too much water transport demand. Further, it's geared in flower as opposed to vegetative cycle. Wrong time of year and wrong conditions . If one had access to a well equipped plant lab it would be a fun exercise, with a low percent of success


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 30, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> For a start


In @DustyDuke 's case it has to be the Australian Crawl 





(front crawl)


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 30, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> what caused that?


Not sure. 
It's humid & the air is still, which is a perfect environment for mold/mildew. 
But my other plants are fine. 
I even found more branches that had mold infections and sprayed them too. 

Non-pro tip:
Wear gloves before you mess with liquid asphalt spray. 

(91% rubbing alcohol does not work at all as a solvent -- which was a very unpleasant surprise.  )


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 30, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> In @DustyDuke 's case it has to be the Australian Crawl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 30, 2019)

Put in my two weeks and accepted a job...wait for it...







In Denver! Indagrow is on the move


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 30, 2019)

Indagrow said:


> Put in my two weeks and accepted a job...wait for it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You signed with the Broncos?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 30, 2019)

Some crunchy jams for a Friday


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 30, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Not sure.
> It's humid & the air is still, which is a perfect environment for mold/mildew.
> But my other plants are fine.
> I even found more branches that had mold infections and sprayed them too.
> ...


Try low-odor mineral spirits or Coleman fuel. Toluene or xylene work great but are somewhat more toxic.


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 31, 2019)

@420God congrats, you are in for a challenge, personally I preferred wildland and search and rescue calls to traffic accidents and house fires. I wont say be careful, but be calculating, always have an out an escape, you didnt create the emergency no reason to compound it.



Indagrow said:


> Put in my two weeks and accepted a job...wait for it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Id say hit me up when you get here, Ill show you around, but I dont get out much.


----------



## ANC (Aug 31, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Try low-odor mineral spirits or Coleman fuel. Toluene or xylene work great but are somewhat more toxic.


someone knows their polar and non-polar solvents


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 31, 2019)

ANC said:


> someone knows their polar and non-polar solvents


Well he is a bear..


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2019)

well well well....looks like Dorian is turning.....might head into Georgia and or South Carolina now....gotta love weather sometimes so unpredictable....time will tell...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> well well well....looks like Dorian is turning.....might head into Georgia and or South Carolina now....gotta love weather sometimes so unpredictable....time will tell...


My dad lives on the coast where those two states meet. Time to give him a call.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2019)

this is current from NOAA.....to keep you informed...radar pics are amazing....

https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/graphics_at5.shtml?start#contents

ok little indica......and i'm going back to bed for a few.....i'll adult later....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 31, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> well well well....looks like Dorian is turning.....might head into Georgia and or South Carolina now....gotta love weather sometimes so unpredictable....time will tell...


I still remember in HS, we all had to do a 'thought for the day' kind of thing over the PA system every morning.

One of mine was, 'weathermen are unpredictable, just like the weather'.

But that was before dopler radar and computer tracking. Lol.

You'd have to be going half insane in Fla. by now. And now Georgia and the Carolina coast.

Be nice if it pushed up to DC. Except all the politicians would fly out and the ordinary people would get hammered.

It's a nice thought anyway.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I still remember in HS, we all had to do a 'thought for the day' kind of thing over the PA system every morning.
> 
> One of mine was, 'weathermen are unpredictable, just like the weather'.
> 
> ...


it is....best guess for a direct hit...would be charleston...it just a guess.....or it will just hug the eastern seaboard and head out to sea....


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 31, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I still remember in HS, we all had to do a 'thought for the day' kind of thing over the PA system every morning.
> 
> One of mine was, 'weathermen are unpredictable, just like the weather'.
> 
> ...


We went from 14+ inches of rain yesterday to less than 2 with new forecast.. nonstop coverage. College football Saturday, that’ll work.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> We went from 14+ inches of rain yesterday to less than 2 with new forecast.. nonstop coverage. College football Saturday, that’ll work.


yeah i'm gonna watch the auburn game, and start some pork ribs later.....at least get them seasoned and ready for a pit.....don't know if i'm gonna smoke them or use the gas pit......i'll figure that out later


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4387804


pretty close......he' s been around most of them reporting....


----------



## ANC (Aug 31, 2019)

Started delivering my first light units today... the bank account took a nice turn for the better. I said I was gonna do this without debt, and I took the account down to 1 dollar yesterday getting some materials for a last-minute change request. pretty much did as much business today as a quarter of my annual pension.... I can see things looking up for the immediate future


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 31, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4387804


LOL

I always liked that guy though.

Not as much as Cheryl Lemke but she left that channel and went local somewhere.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2019)

ANC said:


> Started delivering my first light units today... the bank account took a nice turn for the better. I said I was gonna do this without debt, and I took the account down to 1 dollar yesterday getting some materials for a last-minute change request. pretty much did as much business today as a quarter of my annual pension.... I can see things looking up for the immediate future


I'm glad to hear that.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Aug 31, 2019)

I didn't choose the clone life . . . The clone life chose me.


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 31, 2019)

@Gary Goodson @Metasynth 
And the other culinary experts, whats the difference?
 
Cacoa, Cacao? Is it just dark vs. not?
Trying the cacao in my redless velvet cake today.


----------



## raratt (Aug 31, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> @Gary Goodson @Metasynth
> And the other culinary experts, whats the difference?
> View attachment 4387930
> Cacoa, Cacao? Is it just dark vs. not?
> Trying the cacao in my redless velvet cake today.


About $7?


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 31, 2019)

raratt said:


> About $7?


LOL,
Its not a cheap cake to make.

Figure there is abouut $5 in vanilla too. (3tbsp).


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 31, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> @Gary Goodson @Metasynth
> And the other culinary experts, whats the difference?
> View attachment 4387930
> Cacoa, Cacao? Is it just dark vs. not?
> Trying the cacao in my redless velvet cake today.


Cacao is made from unroasted beans, cocoa is made from roasted beans. The cacao retains living enzymes, while roasting the cacao into cocoa destroys many, if not all, of the enzymes

Though nowadays it varies from manufacturer to manufacturer. Generally cacao is made from the beans after they are cold pressed to release the cocoa butter.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Aug 31, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> LOL,
> Its not a cheap cake to make.View attachment 4387940
> 
> Figure there is abouut $5 in vanilla too. (3tbsp).


mmmmmmmm cake


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 31, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> LOL,
> Its not a cheap cake to make.View attachment 4387940
> 
> Figure there is abouut $5 in vanilla too. (3tbsp).


There both the same both are cold pressed cocao is just roasted after the press.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 31, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> There both the same both are cold pressed cocao is just roasted after the press.


Not the same. One is roasted, one is not. Cacao is made from beans that have only been fermented and dried, not roasted. If you roast the raw cacao, it becomes cocoa. You can also roast the beans first, and make cocoa that way

I understand you are trying to say they both come from cacao beans, but it’s a different product after the roast


----------



## Joedank (Aug 31, 2019)

Hiked a peak today around 13k


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 31, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Not the same. One is roasted, one is not. Cacao is made from beans that have only been fermented and dried, not roasted. If you roast the raw cacao, it becomes cocoa. You can also roast the beans first, and make cocoa that way
> 
> I understand you are trying to say they both come from cacao beans, but it’s a different product after the roast


I get that ones roasted.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 31, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I get that ones roasted. View attachment 4387955


Lol so pretty much what I said in my original reply. 

Yes, they both come from cacao


----------



## raratt (Aug 31, 2019)

Replaced the thermostat on the freezer, it turns off now. Fingers crossed. Sprayed the last two girls I didn't get to yesterday, my back has been kicking my ass recently. Tri tip for dinner, either grilled or I might throw it on the smoker and just use charcoal with some type of grilled potatoes.Tomatoes and zucchini from the garden on the side. Grandkids came over last night., Eldest will be 9 on Mon, at least she still sits and snuggles with Pop Pop.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 31, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Lol so pretty much what I said in my original reply.
> 
> Yes, they both come from cacao


I wasn’t saying you were wrong bro I didn’t see your post


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 31, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I wasn’t saying you were wrong bro I didn’t see your post


No worries, I’m just a stickler for ingredients. Heck, I love bacon, pork, and ham. All from a pig, but still all very different based of how they were processed.

Food was my life for over a decade, I’m just on hiatus currently before I get back into the kitchen professionally.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 31, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Lol so pretty much what I said in my original reply.
> 
> Yes, they both come from cacao


Will they act the same in a cake?


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 31, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> No worries, I’m just a stickler for ingredients. Heck, I love bacon, pork, and ham. All from a pig, but still all very different based of how they were processed.
> 
> Food was my life for over a decade, I’m just on hiatus currently before I get back into the kitchen professionally.


I started my chef’s apprenticeship at 15 got out when I was 23 !!! I love working in the kitchen, I hated not seeing family and friends. That why I started in construction plus the money. I miss the rush of service


----------



## lokie (Aug 31, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> No worries, I’m just a stickler for ingredients. Heck, I love bacon, pork, and ham. All from a pig, but still all very different based of how they were processed.
> 
> Food was my life for over a decade, I’m just on hiatus currently before I get back into the kitchen professionally.





DustyDuke said:


> I started my chef’s apprenticeship at 15 got out when I was 23 !!! I love working in the kitchen, I hated not seeing family and friends. That why I started in construction plus the money. I miss the rush of service



What are your thoughts on shrimp?











#ihavethemunchies


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 31, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Will they act the same in a cake?


Batter tastes more choclatey with slightly less 4 rounded vs. 4 heaping Tbsp.


Metasynth said:


> No worries, I’m just a stickler for ingredients. Heck, I love bacon, pork, and ham. All from a pig, but still all very different based of how they were processed.
> 
> Food was my life for over a decade, I’m just on hiatus currently before I get back into the kitchen professionally.


Bacon for the win. (Not Canadian ham).


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 31, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Will they act the same in a cake?


For all intensive purposes, yeah. Slightly different flavor, but shouldn’t affect the baking process or structure of the crumb


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 31, 2019)

lokie said:


> What are your thoughts on shrimp?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I guess that entirely depends on the type of shrimp. For instance, Argentinean pink shrimp, wild caught in Antarctic waters, will taste differently than tiger shrimp from Southeast Asia or white gulf shrimp. I need a more specific question? The textures and flavors will differ slightly from species to species, as more importantly, from location to location. Not a huge fan of farmed shrimp though in general. They have TOO mild of a flavor for me personally


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 31, 2019)

I’m assuming prawns and shrimp are the same thing. We mainly get Tigers and kingies. You can’t beat garlic, chilli and lime on those varieties.


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 31, 2019)

I think I have been over leavening if there is such a thing, less baking soda this time 1 1/4 tsp might be the sweet spot.
 

Why is there a bubble in the fat end of the egg? Found a trick today when separating egg white, have fat end of egg down (the side with the air bubble) so more white on first crack, then separate the rest.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 31, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I’m assuming prawns and shrimp are the same thing. We mainly get Tigers and kingies. You can’t beat garlic, chilli and lime on those varieties.


Prawns and shrimp are actually different. Different gills, and a different leg structure as well. And different flavor


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 31, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I think I have been over leavening if there is such a thing, less baking soda this time 1 1/4 tsp might be the sweet spot.
> View attachment 4387965
> 
> Why is there a bubble in the fat end of the egg? Found a trick today when separating egg white, have fat end of egg down (the side with the air bubble) so more white on first crack, then separate the rest.


After layed, as an egg cools, the liquid inside contracts more than the rigid shell, and it creates an air pocket.

The purpose is to provide the chick with oxygen when it’s ready to start breathing. In fact, the build of carbon dioxide from its breathing is what triggers a chick to hatch


----------



## lokie (Aug 31, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I’m assuming prawns and shrimp are the same thing. We mainly get Tigers and kingies. You can’t beat garlic, chilli and lime on those varieties.


Yabby






Prawn






Crawdad






Shrimp






The same but different.

Each are good but can not beat a mess of Moreton Bay bugs.


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 31, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> For all intensive purposes, yeah. Slightly different flavor, but shouldn’t affect the baking process or structure of the crumb


My take away at this point would be the Cacao is best left for flavoring smoothies unless any of the enzymes survive the baking process.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 31, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> My take away at this point would be the Cacao is best left for flavoring smoothies unless any of the enzymes survive the baking process.


That’s a pretty good assumption


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 31, 2019)

Hav said:


> Prawns and shrimp are actually different. Different gills, and a different leg structure as well. And different flavor


Well I’ve never had shrimp then! Are they similar to prawns?


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 31, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Well I’ve never had shrimp then! Are they similar to prawns?


Some are and some aren’t. Not all shrimp are created equal

But yeah, you could substitute one for the other in most recipes as long as they’re around the same size


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 31, 2019)

lokie said:


> Yabby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moreton bay bug is where it’s at!!


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 31, 2019)

I’m probably a head of most of you but Happy Fathers Day!!! To all you riu Dads Blaze it up and leave a mess for em to clean. 
(It’s Sunday in Oz)


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 31, 2019)

Wait what? When’s Father’s Day? It’s in June for us in the states. But thanks!


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 31, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I’m probably a head of most of you but Happy Fathers Day!!! To all you riu Dads Blaze it up and leave a mess for em to clean.
> (It’s Sunday in Oz)


Labor day here.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 31, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Wait what? When’s Father’s Day? It’s in June for us in the states. But thanks!


LoL you think that it would be universal but then again they decided to make the cars back to front in our countries


----------



## raratt (Aug 31, 2019)

Personally I think a regular gulf white shrimp is similar to chicken in that it needs more flavor from what it is cooked in or coated with. Prawns seem to be more similar to lobster in that they have a stronger flavor that can stand on it's own with minor seasoning. Mud bugs (crawfish) need to be cooked the way it is done on the south with lots of spice and corn and red potatoes, because I like it that way. I'm not a chef, I just like to eat.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 31, 2019)

the man burns tonight at 9pm.....
https://burningman.org/event/live-webcast/


----------



## doublejj (Aug 31, 2019)

raratt said:


> Personally I think a regular gulf white shrimp is similar to chicken in that it needs more flavor from what it is cooked in or coated with. Prawns seem to be more similar to lobster in that they have a stronger flavor that can stand on it's own with minor seasoning. Mud bugs (crawfish) need to be cooked the way it is done on the south with lots of spice and corn and red potatoes, because I like it that way. I'm not a chef, I just like to eat.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 31, 2019)

doublejj said:


> the man burns tonight at 9pm.....
> https://burningman.org/event/live-webcast/


If I ever wondered how Mad Max might feel...


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 31, 2019)

I did what should have been a 40-50 hour job in the past 2 days killed it but now I can barely move lol 
Not the best shots but got to keep the house out of these ones.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 31, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> If I ever wondered how Mad Max might feel...


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 31, 2019)

raratt said:


> Personally I think a regular gulf white shrimp is similar to chicken in that it needs more flavor from what it is cooked in our coated with. Prawns seem to be more similar to lobster in that they have a stronger flavor that can stand on it's own with minor seasoning. Mud bugs (crawfish) need to be cooked the way it is done on the south with lots of spice and corn and red potatoes, because I like it that way. I'm not a chef, I just like to eat.





doublejj said:


> View attachment 4387973
> 
> View attachment 4387974


I’m going to try yabbies this way when the season comes round. I’m always looking for new flavours. We have a heavy Asian/European influence in our food. My week of eating would be Asian 2 nights a week middle eastern/Indian 2 nights, Italian/ Greek 2 nights and Mexican. Mexican is hard for me to know if I’m doing it right. Mainly because the Mexican around here is chain food, I can’t get that authentic style anywhere. Same with Cajun there was an awesome restaurant called “Girl with the Gris Gris” that moved. The Head Chef/ Owner was from Louisiana his jambalaya was amazing!


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 31, 2019)

doublejj said:


>


No way I’d survive the desert.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 1, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> @420God congrats, you are in for a challenge, personally I preferred wildland and search and rescue calls to traffic accidents and house fires. I wont say be careful, but be calculating, always have an out an escape, you didnt create the emergency no reason to compound it.
> 
> 
> Id say hit me up when you get here, Ill show you around, but I dont get out much.


Id be down to see some sights I'll keep ya posted


----------



## raratt (Sep 1, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I’m going to try yabbies this way when the season comes round. I’m always looking for new flavours. We have a heavy Asian/European influence in our food. My week of eating would be Asian 2 nights a week middle eastern/Indian 2 nights, Italian/ Greek 2 nights and Mexican. Mexican is hard for me to know if I’m doing it right. Mainly because the Mexican around here is chain food, I can’t get that authentic style anywhere. Same with Cajun there was an awesome restaurant called “Girl with the Gris Gris” that moved. The Head Chef/ Owner was from Louisiana his jambalaya was amazing!


One word of warning, DO NOT breathe the steam coming off them when cooking. I did that by accident once and even had some get in my eyes. That was ugly.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I’m going to try yabbies this way when the season comes round. I’m always looking for new flavours. We have a heavy Asian/European influence in our food. My week of eating would be Asian 2 nights a week middle eastern/Indian 2 nights, Italian/ Greek 2 nights and Mexican. Mexican is hard for me to know if I’m doing it right. Mainly because the Mexican around here is chain food, I can’t get that authentic style anywhere. Same with Cajun there was an awesome restaurant called “Girl with the Gris Gris” that moved. The Head Chef/ Owner was from Louisiana his jambalaya was amazing!


Come to the BBQ I can promise you will get authentic mexican food in CA.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 1, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I’m going to try yabbies this way when the season comes round. I’m always looking for new flavours. We have a heavy Asian/European influence in our food. My week of eating would be Asian 2 nights a week middle eastern/Indian 2 nights, Italian/ Greek 2 nights and Mexican. Mexican is hard for me to know if I’m doing it right. Mainly because the Mexican around here is chain food, I can’t get that authentic style anywhere. Same with Cajun there was an awesome restaurant called “Girl with the Gris Gris” that moved. The Head Chef/ Owner was from Louisiana his jambalaya was amazing!


I wouldn't write off "Tex-mex". Some of it is pretty damn good.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 1, 2019)

Ah leftoever day from last night cook. Pork spare ribs, pot of beans and potatoe salad. Just pulled these out for lunch today. Want good Mexican food and or Tex Mex come to Texas.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 1, 2019)

Didn’t quite limit out but still got our share. Beautiful landlocked king meat


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 1, 2019)

Now it’s time to really get fucked up


----------



## raratt (Sep 1, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Didn’t quite limit out but still got our share. Beautiful landlocked king meat
> View attachment 4388312


They are getting some good size to them now. I fished there when they had coho's. Glad to see you had time to step away from building for a bit.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 1, 2019)

Btw, limiting out would be 20 of them. We got 16


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 1, 2019)

raratt said:


> They are getting some good size to them now. I fished there when they had coho's. Glad to see you had time to step away from building for a bit.


Coho’s were fun bro, but the 3 year kings got some weight!


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 1, 2019)

Indagrow said:


> Id be down to see some sights I'll keep ya posted


You'll have to leave the quad behind for a lot of the places I like.
 
But there's Thunder Mountain for a track and another on the way to Ft. Collins. Then for enduro theres rampart range and rollins pass, fruita....sand dunes in rock springs wy. Then there is the beer.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 1, 2019)

raratt said:


> One word of warning, DO NOT breathe the steam coming off them when cooking. I did that by accident once and even had some get in my eyes. That was ugly.


Thats how I’ll test. I’ll be like babe come check out the yabbies and take a adeep breath let the aroma hit you. If she reacts like it’s pepper spray I’m on track lol


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 1, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I wouldn't write off "Tex-mex". Some of it is pretty damn good.


We basically only have a chain Taco Bills which is ok only because the fish bowl margaritas are $12 on Tuesday lol. We have a few Taco Bells and then there’s a few independent shops. The independents shops are generally owned by Aussies who went on a holiday to Mexico and think they can cook the food because they ate it there for 2 weeks lol.


----------



## raratt (Sep 1, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> We basically only have a chain Taco Bills which is ok only because the fish bowl margaritas are $12 on Tuesday lol. We have a few Taco Bells and then there’s a few independent shops. The independents shops are generally owned by Aussies who went on a holiday to Mexico and think they can cook the food because they ate it there for 2 weeks lol.


We have this place nearby, I think it is pretty good. http://www.mipueblitotaqueria.com/menu/


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 1, 2019)

Yeah the food doesn’t look that good lol 
Here’s what you get when you ask for Nacho’s and Taco’s looks like the packs from the supermarket.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 1, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Yeah the food doesn’t look that good lol
> Here’s what you get when you ask for Nacho’s and Taco’s looks like the packs from the supermarket. View attachment 4388387


Check this out as a primer https://www.fix.com/blog/a-guide-to-authentic-mexican-food/
then do some googling for recipes, you'll have much better luck by making yourself than finding a restaurant in Oz. And it will be more fun, willing to bet your "failures" will be tasty

Edit: I just realized you may have difficulty getting fresh corn tortillas. We have the infrastructure of local tortilla factories lol


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 1, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Check this out as a primer https://www.fix.com/blog/a-guide-to-authentic-mexican-food/
> then do some googling for recipes, you'll have much better luck by making yourself than finding a restaurant in Oz. And it will be more fun, willing to bet your "failures" will be tasty


Thanks mate appreciate that link


----------



## raratt (Sep 1, 2019)

I put the shelves back in my freezer and started moving stuff back into it. Found a shelf in the door that was bowed out a bit that was interfering with our ice bucket so I moved the stuff onto a different shelf. Watched NHRA qualifying all afternoon. My back is one wrong move away from making me couch bound so I'm being careful with it.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2019)

ANC said:


> someone knows their polar and non-polar solvents





jerryb73 said:


> Well he is a bear..


A favorite illustration.


----------



## 420God (Sep 1, 2019)

Helped a friend move some horses today.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 1, 2019)

420God said:


> Helped a friend move some horses today.
> View attachment 4388444


Nice looking horse mate like the bridal. Id love to get a western saddle like that, a good one ain’t cheap though. I generally ride on a stockmans and saddle. Our horses are constantly pampered by my daughter!!


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 1, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> You'll have to leave the quad behind for a lot of the places I like.
> View attachment 4388317
> But there's Thunder Mountain for a track and another on the way to Ft. Collins. Then for enduro theres rampart range and rollins pass, fruita....sand dunes in rock springs wy. Then there is the beer.


I'd leave my race bike behind for now anyways they give me a bike to race if I want one. That vista is amazing I'm pumped for those wide open spaces I'll certainly hit you up once I get a bit settled. Isn't buck from Colorado too? I know he's dying to meet up and play he's been pretty open about that


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2019)

LOL Pics, please


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2019)

420God said:


> Helped a friend move some horses today.
> View attachment 4388444


Looks like the horse helped you move also. There is a pleasing symmetry there.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I wouldn't write off "Tex-mex". Some of it is pretty damn good.


Tex mex is very good but it's not authentic mexican. Then again what is authentic mexican, north, south and baja are all very different.

@shrxhky420
@Gary Goodson
@Singlemalt


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 2, 2019)

420God said:


> Helped a friend move some horses today.
> View attachment 4388444


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 2, 2019)

On my way to work to help with evacuation..


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 2, 2019)

Indagrow said:


> I'd leave my race bike behind for now anyways they give me a bike to race if I want one. That vista is amazing I'm pumped for those wide open spaces I'll certainly hit you up once I get a bit settled. Isn't buck from Colorado too? I know he's dying to meet up and play he's been pretty open about that


We all have our crosses to bear. You will likely want to avoid Boulder. The state really is purple though.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 2, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Tex mex is very good but it's not authentic mexican. Then again what is authentic mexican, north, south and baja are all very different.
> 
> @shrxhky420
> @Gary Goodson
> @Singlemalt


You’re right, Tex mex, although delicious, is not authentic Mexican cuisine. 

But keep in mind, Fajitas are Tex Mex! mmmmmm I love the fuck outta fajitas. 

The story I’ve heard is, back in the day Mexican Cowboys would herd cattle in Texas and the owners would pay them with meat and money. But the owners were assholes and didn’t want to give the Mexicans the best cuts of meat. So they would give them the skirt or flank steak.

And a culinary obsession was born!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> You’re right, Tex mex, although delicious, is not authentic Mexican cuisine.
> 
> But keep in mind, Fajitas are Tex Mex! mmmmmm I love the fuck outta fajitas.
> 
> ...


Mmmmmmmmmm fajitas


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> On my way to work to help with evacuation..


Stay safe


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 2, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Mmmmmmmmmm fajitas


 
See, who doesn’t love fajitas?


----------



## lokie (Sep 2, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Mmmmmmmmmm fajitas





Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 4388606
> See, who doesn’t love fajitas?


















*Theft of $1.2M in fajitas results in 50-year prison sentence.*
http://www.fox4news.com/news/theft-of-12m-in-fajitas-results-in-50-year-prison-sentence

Cameron County Sheriff's Office



Posted Apr 23 2018 08:13AM CDT

A former juvenile justice department employee from Texas was sentenced Friday to 50 years in prison after being convicted of stealing $1.2 million in fajitas with county funds.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 2, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> You’re right, Tex mex, although delicious, is not authentic Mexican cuisine.
> 
> But keep in mind, Fajitas are Tex Mex! mmmmmm I love the fuck outta fajitas.
> 
> ...


LOL, yeah, and look at the price of skirt/flank steaks now days.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 2, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 4388606
> See, who doesn’t love fajitas?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 2, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, yeah, and look at the price of skirt/flank steaks now days.


Right! It’s fucking ridiculous.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 2, 2019)

Hope you're all having a bangin' Labor Day. I was up late trimming a long overdue tray, now I finna ride my bike to my buddy's crib for Beer & Brats. Nice day in Chicago, 80 and sunny. Perfect. Enjoy!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 2, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Tex mex is very good but it's not authentic mexican. Then again what is authentic mexican, north, south and baja are all very different.
> 
> @shrxhky420
> @Gary Goodson
> @Singlemalt


Correcto señorita... a lot of different cuisines in Mexico just like anywhere else. 
I can tell you this much, taco bell got a lot of heat for claiming their tacos were tacos. You see, they opened up a branch in Mexico and pretty much offended everyone. In Mexico, tacos are soft, made with corn tortilla, crunchy tacos don't exist. Now a tostada on the other hand, is crunchy. So, if I remember correctly taco bell changed the name of a taco to a folded tostada. Taco bell also started serving french fries to give the brand a more American feel. 

SH420


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 2, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Correcto señorita... a lot of different cuisines in Mexico just like anywhere else.
> I can tell you this much, taco bell got a lot of heat for claiming their tacos were tacos. You see, they opened up a branch in Mexico and pretty much offended everyone. In Mexico, tacos are soft, made with corn tortilla, crunchy tacos don't exist. Now a tostada on the other hand, is crunchy. So, if I remember correctly taco bell changed the name of a taco to a folded tostada. Taco bell also started serving french fries to give the brand a more American feel.
> 
> SH420


When I was in grade school in the LA area(ca 1950's) there were no American fastfood taco places. But in LA you were never further than a few blocks from a taquiera. Exquiste! But yes, tacos are regional specialties; Baja and the surrounding Gulf of Calif. are primarily seafood tacos, al pastor Southern Mx, etc I could get them all.


----------



## raratt (Sep 2, 2019)

About the only thing that needs done today is making the beer shelf happy again. Using leftover tri tip for o-juice sandwiches tonight for dinner with the ever present garden grown tomatoes. Watching recorded NHRA finals from Indy today, might get a nap in.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 2, 2019)

raratt said:


> About the only thing that needs done today is making the beer shelf happy again. Using leftover tri tip for o-juice sandwiches tonight for dinner with the ever present garden grown tomatoes. Watching recorded NHRA finals from Indy today, might get a nap in.


tough life, man.
Better you than me


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4388739 View attachment 4388741


Absolute perfection


----------



## lokie (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 2, 2019)

Put some potatoes in the left over been, steamed rice and some flour tortillas. Think I'll cut up a jalapeno and put it on top. Beer shelf full. Love fajitas, usually take flank steak put green peppers and a onion on it, then roll it up and slice and stake together. Put it on a smoker for a while eat when done. I call them pinwheels.


----------



## raratt (Sep 2, 2019)

Wow, just wow.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 2, 2019)

Be careful..... desperate isn't the person


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 2, 2019)

Dorian looks like it's taking it's turn, feel sorry for the Bahamas....


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 2, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


Goddamn i’m 2.5 for 3 (the anxiety ain’t crippling)


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, yeah, and look at the price of skirt/flank steaks now days.


Yeah and brisket! Jesus, that's insane.


----------



## raratt (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Don_Sequitor (Sep 3, 2019)

Played 36 holes of golf Sunday in Hot Springs, VA. Headed to work now.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2019)

I went for a four and a half hour train ride on Sunday. Memories of long rides on greyhound when I was a kid made me think it would be awful. I was wrong, it was awesome... big comfy leather seats, unrestricted wifi, veal dinner and wine if you want it. The only thing I didn't like is the seats are arranged four to a table. The three people I was seated with were francophone and my French is a little rusty since high school, made for some fun interesting conversation.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 3, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I went for a four and a half hour train ride on Sunday. Memories of long rides on greyhound when I was a kid made me think it would be awful. I was wrong, it was awesome... big comfy leather seats, unrestricted wifi, veal dinner and wine if you want it. The only thing I didn't like is the seats are arranged four to a table. The three people I was seated with were francophone and my French is a little rusty since high school, made for some fun interesting conversation.


I haven't ridden a train since the 60's. We used to travel to Phil/New York from the Midwest to visit relatives via PRR "_The Manhattan Limited_". It was always pretty cool then. I don't like the hassle flying has become and thought about a train trip maybe next year.
https://thoughtandsight.com/ohio-to-california-on-amtrak/


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 3, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Goddamn i’m 2.5 for 3 (the anxiety ain’t crippling)


My Mom always used to save the paper bags from Krogers and tuck them in a holder on the door under the sink along with the edict that "You never know when you'll need a bag for _____" Damn if that isn't where I keep them too.

_edit: No anxiety though. I usually just say Fuck It. _


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> I haven't ridden a train since the 60's. We used to travel to Phil/New York from the Midwest to visit relatives via PRR "_The Manhattan Limited_". It was always pretty cool then. I don't like the hassle flying has become and thought about a train trip maybe next year.
> https://thoughtandsight.com/ohio-to-california-on-amtrak/


One of those private rooms with a shower from your link would be pretty sweet for a long trip. I don't know if we have sleeper trains here anymore. I don't think a lot of people are travelling by train now. here's a pic of our train interiors. (not my pic) This table layout isn't for lone travelers... and not great if you have anxieties about eating in front of strangers or are shy in any way. I would have preferred zoning out and staring at the back of a headrest. 

I hear you on hating air travel. We're going on vacation in 16 days 18 hours and 21 minutes... I have a countdown app lol. It's a 12 hour flight plus a two hour layover in LA. They want you at the airport 90 minutes before departure, so that's going to be a brutal 20 hour day. I plan on being messed up on edibles, too bad I'm not in LA long enough to go visit a dispensary for a refill.


----------



## raratt (Sep 3, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> 12 hour flight


Tahiti?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2019)

raratt said:


> Tahiti?


Hawaii for our fifth anniversary.


----------



## raratt (Sep 3, 2019)

I thought they would have gone through SFO, but what do I know. My longest day flying was 26.5 hours from S Korea to home. Edit, happy anniversary!


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 3, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hawaii for our fifth anniversary.
> 
> View attachment 4389099


Is Dad going to take care of your grow?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2019)

raratt said:


> I thought they would have gone through SFO, but what do I know. My longest day flying was 26.5 hours from S Korea to home. Edit, happy anniversary!


That's way too long to be in an airplane! My longest was 15 hours to Ankara. 

Air Canada and Westjet have flights to honolulu that go through san francisco but they have a 6+ hour layover and they leave Toronto late in the morning. We found a cheap charter flight from Sunwing that flies out of Hamilton at a better time for us with only a short layover in LA.



Singlemalt said:


> Is Dad going to take care of your grow?


lol god no I could just imagine the "improvements" he would make. My sister is going to stay at my place and look after the plants and watch the dog. I'm really hoping to start flowering next week so there shouldn't be much to do and I can facetime with her to help if necessary.


----------



## raratt (Sep 3, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> in an airplane


It was a bus ride, then across the Pacific, then two layovers on the west coast, then a car ride.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2019)

raratt said:


> It was a bus ride, then across the Pacific, then two layovers on the west coast, then a car ride.


That's brutal. Was that when you were in the military?

I vaguely remember landing in Ankara with my parents when I was little, thinking we were already in Athens then being mad and throwing a tantrum because we had to wait to get on another flight.

Thanks for the anniversary wishes.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 3, 2019)

Mexican restaurant.... I have no idea what is authentic.

But this little guy sure enjoyed his first birthday there.


----------



## 420God (Sep 3, 2019)

Bought one of my friends a sticker for her moped.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 3, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hawaii for our fifth anniversary.
> 
> View attachment 4389099


In 96 my ex and I went to Hawai’i (Big Island) for nine days. It was awesome. We lived in the Bay Area, so the flight to LA was “tear along dotted line” of the San Andreas Fault. The leg from LAX to Keahole was like four hours and something. You must be going by seaplane at 200 knots. Are the savings considerable?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> In 96 my ex and I went to Hawai’i (Big Island) for nine days. It was awesome. We lived in the Bay Area, so the flight to LA was “tear along dotted line” of the San Andreas Fault. The leg from LAX to Keahole was like four hours and something. You must be going by seaplane at 200 knots. Are the savings considerable?


I think it's a pretty good deal. 8 nights in a king size ocean facing room at the hyatt regency waikiki, airfare and and 1 hour helicopter tour for just under $5k CAD. The best price I could find on the hotel room by itself was $3,296. From Hamilton to LA is 5 h 32 min then from LA to Honolulu is another 5 h 24 min. The itinerary says 737 for both legs.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 3, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> In 96 my ex and I went to Hawai’i (Big Island) for nine days. It was awesome. We lived in the Bay Area, so the flight to LA was “tear along dotted line” of the San Andreas Fault. The leg from LAX to Keahole was like four hours and something. You must be going by seaplane at 200 knots. Are the savings considerable?


I’ve flown to the BI (usually to Hilo side)lots of times and usually I would go the cheaper route. SFO to LAX to HNL and than an inter-island flight to Hilo.
When I was 21ish, like my 4th time going over there, my buddy was going to UH Hilo at the time and then moved up to Volcano, i was in elevator at LAX with Billy Crystal and Gregory Hines. I thought that was cool as shit.


----------



## raratt (Sep 3, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Was that when you were in the military?


Sure was, I would have no other reason to go to South Korea, Bulgogi is not THAT good. I lacked about 300 miles from circling the world twice in one year when the Gulf War broke out.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 3, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hawaii for our fifth anniversary.
> 
> View attachment 4389099


Enjoy, my kids are vacationing in Maui. I'm getting some gorgeous pictures.


----------



## raratt (Sep 3, 2019)

Have I said I really hate aphids recently? Well, I really do.


----------



## lokie (Sep 3, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think it's a pretty good deal. 8 nights in a king size ocean facing room at the hyatt regency waikiki, airfare and and 1 hour helicopter tour for just under $5k CAD. The best price I could find on the hotel room by itself was $3,296. From Hamilton to LA is 5 h 32 min then from LA to Honolulu is another 5 h 24 min. The itinerary says 737 for both legs.


You will love it.

One of the best sights we saw while there was seeing whales swim by while we had breakfast on the veranda.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 3, 2019)

raratt said:


> It was a bus ride, then across the Pacific, then two layovers on the west coast, then a car ride.


Dad got transferred to Clark in 62 & we followed a few weeks later from Illinois.
No clue how long it took or how many stops but I remember the prop's spinning so no jets for us then.



lokie said:


> You will love it.
> 
> One of the best sights we saw while there was seeing whales swim by while we had breakfast on the veranda.


My favorite Cetacean - Humpback's.
Very musical & entertaining.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 3, 2019)

I took a greyhound bus from LA to St Louis, nonstop. Longest stop was 45 minutes. It took 46 hours. 

46 hours. 46.

46 Hours. Forty six of them.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 3, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> My mom used to make a bigger pasta like 5X the size of normal macaroni with gr. beef and sauce.
> 
> She called it 'sewer pipes'. We loved it.


Well damn, wife made sewer pipes!

 

Dinner time

 

Paper plates, hate doing dishes with sloppy stuff.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 3, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Well damn, wife made sewer pipes!
> 
> View attachment 4389265
> 
> ...


Wow that looks delicious....

On a side note don't goggle sewer pipes if your hungry.... just don't.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 3, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Wow that looks delicious....
> 
> On a side note don't goggle sewer pipes if your hungry.... just don't.


OK


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 3, 2019)

raratt said:


> Have I said I really hate aphids recently? Well, I really do.


Do you have ants? 
They farm aphids...


----------



## raratt (Sep 3, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Do you have ants?
> They farm aphids...


Nope, just herds of aphids, used spinosad and nothing. 5 weeks in flower.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 3, 2019)

raratt said:


> Nope, just herds of aphids, used spinosad and nothing. 5 weeks in flower.


Ladybugs will eat the shit out of ahpids and so do green lacewing larvae (aphid lions). Those might be your best bet this late in flower.

This spring we spent $10 on a couple packs of ladybugs at home depot and we've had zero problems with aphids in the garden. 

Last year the little fuckers ate all our brussel sprouts.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 4, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Well damn, wife made sewer pipes!
> Paper plates, hate doing dishes with sloppy stuff.


Paper (well, I upgraded to foam) plates and plastic silverware, I luv 'em. Here's a foam plate story:

Decades ago I was making BLT's one day (bacon fried in skillet no less) and my Rottweiler and Doberman were sitting there waiting/watching. I had two sandwiches all assembled ready to go on a foam plate, picked up the plate, the end of the plate broke off from the weight, sandwiches didn't even hit the ground before they snatched them out of the air and almost knocked me over. They sat back down looking for more like nothing happened, damn dogs


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 4, 2019)

Kauai was awesome, I took my bike, great mtn biking where it wasn't muddy, and wife, we had a good honeymoon too
Was told the bike stays home next time.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 4, 2019)

raratt said:


> Sure was, I would have no other reason to go to South Korea, Bulgogi is not THAT good. I lacked about 300 miles from circling the world twice in one year when the Gulf War broke out.


I would like to go to Seoul some day. It's not a bucket list place for me, but if the opportunity to go came up, I'd definitely go. I'm guessing military transport isn't the most comfortable and luxurious way to travel. 



curious2garden said:


> Enjoy, my kids are vacationing in Maui. I'm getting some gorgeous pictures.


I'm super stoked to go. My partner has been a few times, this will my first time. This will also be the first time I've seen the west coast of the US. I haven't been further than Nevada on the US side. We've been planning and saving for this trip for over a year. This summer we only made a single trip to the beach in NJ so I have a lot of pent up beach time waiting to get out. 



lokie said:


> You will love it.
> 
> One of the best sights we saw while there was seeing whales swim by while we had breakfast on the veranda.


We're going on a helicopter tour that goes around the Ko'olau mountain range. I'm not sure if it goes over the ocean or stays inland. That would be cool to see them from above. I've been on a whale watching tour in Nova Scotia, but you don't get the perspective like your photo. You could see tails and fins slapping out of the water, but never the entire whale. 



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Dad got transferred to Clark in 62 & we followed a few weeks later from Illinois.
> No clue how long it took or how many stops but I remember the prop's spinning so no jets for us then.


Where is Clark?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I would like to go to Seoul some day. It's not a bucket list place for me, but if the opportunity to go came up, I'd definitely go. I'm guessing military transport isn't the most comfortable and luxurious way to travel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My kids went on a helicopter tour. I don't care for helicopters, Jesus nut. 

Clark is on Luzon Island, near Bali Bago and Angeles City in the Phillipines. My husband was stationed there from 69-70.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 4, 2019)

Well about 10 days from when they started talking about it. Dorian will finally grace us with his presence. Forecasting 3in rain and wind around 45, gusts could hit 70. Coastal flooding with 3-6’ storm surge. I can’t imagine what it was/is like in the Bahamas. This storm was bad ass and literally stopped over the Bahamas. We dodged a bullet, can’t say the same for them.


----------



## raratt (Sep 4, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> couple packs of ladybugs


We had a friend hook us up with a big bag of them years ago and every spring we get a big hatch of them. Unfortunately they move on before the aphids get bad. My plants got aphids when they were outdoors when I was waiting for their mothers to finish off and I didn't check them prior to moving them indoors. Lesson learned. Not sure how the ladybugs would do indoors.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 4, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Well about 10 days from when they started talking about it. Dorian will finally grace us with his presence. Forecasting 3in rain and wind around 45, gusts could hit 70. Coastal flooding with 3-6’ storm surge. I can’t imagine what it was/is like in the Bahamas. This storm was bad ass and literally stopped over the Bahamas. We dodged a bullet, can’t say the same for them.


i think all of Florida dodged this one, with exception of the coastal communities and beach erosion....stay safe my friend...


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 4, 2019)

just a thought....


----------



## codster25 (Sep 4, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> No! I didn't even know about the Big Nickel until I saw your post. I think I stopped twice in Sudbury if I remember right (and that is an iffy proposition): once to be nosy with the striking miners, and another stop to partake of the cultural uniqueness that is a Tim Hortons. I had a donut and a diet Coke.
> ~edit~ Sorry for the late response!


My hometown guess I’m used to the sulfur smell now from the mines


----------



## xtsho (Sep 4, 2019)

I realized how cheap and crappy so many things are built today. Have a Samsung microwave and went to use it this morning only to find out it wouldn't work. The door wouldn't stay closed. The double latch mechanism wouldn't latch. Did a quick google search and found that it's a fairly common problem. The mount holding the spring in place broke off. Well I wasn't going to pay to have a $200 microwave fixed so I look at a short youtube video showing how to take the door apart and do a quick fix. I get everything opened up and the spring is just dangling. The mount that broke wasn't even the common break point and required a different fix. I used a drill, small nail and a pair of pliers and had it fixed in ten minutes.

In the first picture the part that broke off is marked with a red arrow. I can't believe they mounted the spring to such a flimsy piece of plastic. The fix I came up with is far superior and will not fail. I drilled a hole through the plastic frame and into the metal frame holding in the inside glass. My quick fix is better engineering than what a $200 billion dollar company came up with.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 4, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> just a thought....
> View attachment 4389472


That's a 2-way street. Both entities benefit from tourism. 
No guilt...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 4, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> My kids went on a helicopter tour. I don't care for helicopters, Jesus nut.
> 
> Clark is on Luzon Island, near Bali Bago and Angeles City in the Phillipines. My husband was stationed there from 69-70.


Geez that's a long haul back to the west coast. I couldn't imagine doing that on a prop plane. 

We went on a 10 minute helicopter tour over Niagara Falls. It was okay, we were paired with six other people we didn't know and their kids just yelled constantly over the headsets. This tour is totally private, just the two of us... and the pilot of course. 

"Jesus Nut" lol I've never heard that term before.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 4, 2019)

codster25 said:


> My hometown guess I’m used to the sulfur smell now from the mines


lol figured I was safe hating on Sudbury. Are you still living there?


----------



## codster25 (Sep 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol figured I was safe hating on Sudbury. Are you still living there?


Haha yeah still here. I searched Sudbury on here and found this lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 4, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> That's a 2-way street. Both entities benefit from tourism.
> No guilt...


like to see the US send one of there medical ships in the area too


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 4, 2019)

codster25 said:


> Haha yeah still here. I searched Sudbury on here and found this lol


Did you find any flattering comments?  I'm from Orillia and escaped almost ten years ago. 



BudmanTX said:


> like to see the US send one of there medical ships in the area too


I was just reading that the USCG is deploying multiple cutters and 17 shallow-water rescue boat teams and Canada has dispatched our DART team. Looking at those photos is amazing anyone survived.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was just reading that the USCG is deploying multiple cutters and 17 shallow-water rescue boat teams and Canada has dispatched our DART team. Looking at those photos is amazing anyone survived.


 it's alot worse than that on the rest of the islands

this is a fly over abacos island, it's completely gone


----------



## codster25 (Sep 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you find any flattering comments?  I'm from Orillia and escaped almost ten years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I was just reading that the USCG is deploying multiple cutters and 17 shallow-water rescue boat teams and Canada has dispatched our DART team. Looking at those photos is amazing anyone survived.


Lol not as of yet but may dig through the thread some more lol.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 4, 2019)

Rex is helping us find the fish again today on the FV-Survivor formerly known as the FV-Trollitup


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4389529 Rex is helping us find the fish again today on the FV-Survivor formerly known as the FV-Trollitup


You work that beast too hard!

~edit~ I’m guessing FV means Fishing Vessel. If I’m wrong, tell me what it really is.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 4, 2019)

Only the 3rd time fishing since Nov 7th 2018 crazy


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 4, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> You work that beast too hard!
> 
> ~edit~ I’m guessing FV means Fishing Vessel. If I’m wrong, tell me what it really is.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 4, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4389529 Rex is helping us find the fish again today on the FV-Survivor formerly known as the FV-Trollitup



Holy crap! I took one look at that glass and wanted to strap on the wakeboard and ride.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 4, 2019)

xtsho said:


> Holy crap! I took one look at that glass and wanted to strap on the wakeboard and ride.


We try to stay far away from that type of stuff while trolling but you would’ve practically had the whole main body and all arms of Oroville lake all to yourself today if you were there Wakeboarding.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 4, 2019)

Couple other dog pics from a little while ago while still on the lake


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 4, 2019)

No hands


----------



## raratt (Sep 4, 2019)

Watered the girls this morning and rolled the dice and sprayed one with insecticidal soap. TA DA! them sap sucking bugs don't like that too much. Majority of them were gone so it's progress, I'll go through the rest of them this week. Managed to drop a jar of pickles when grocery shopping, missed my foot is all that really matters. Back held together through the day, just reminded me it was not happy occasionally. Chicken on the Q for dinner with my favorite Stubb's sauce. Buds and suds time.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 4, 2019)

The upper endoscopy when fine today. 
(They stuck a camera down my throat.) 

Just waiting for biopsies...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 4, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> The upper endoscopy when fine today.
> (They stuck a camera down my throat.)
> 
> Just waiting for biopsies...


A good friend of ours is in the midst of esophageal cancer treatment - my best to you my friend & hope you get a great diagnosis.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> No handsView attachment 4389710


You leveling with us about that?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 4, 2019)

That's a Plumb of a job you have there.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 5, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> We try to stay far away from that type of stuff while trolling but you would’ve practically had the whole main body and all arms of Oroville lake all to yourself today if you were there Wakeboarding.



Used to have a Supra, Mastercraft X1, and X2. I've been wakeboarding since wakeboards were directional. Now I have a ton of gear. All Liquid Force. That water looks so good. I would be doing a backroll on that glass in a heartbeat. I like fishing as well.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 5, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> No handsView attachment 4389710


I was a hoddie for several years. 

Better tuck point those joints before the mortar sets.

Hard work. Had to switch to computers. Bricklaying was too brutal.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 5, 2019)

xtsho said:


> I was a hoddie for several years.
> 
> Better tuck point those joints before the mortar sets.
> 
> Hard work. Had to switch to computers. Bricklaying was too brutal.


That’s the back of the wall. If you look to the bottom of the pic you will see the second skin, that’s about to be *erected* by a riu *member*

It is hard yakka that’s for sure but I love it, keeps me fit well if I could stop shoving food down my gob it might lol


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Sep 5, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I would like to go to Seoul some day. It's not a bucket list place for me, but if the opportunity to go came up, I'd definitely go. I'm guessing military transport isn't the most comfortable and luxurious way to travel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That helicopter ride sounds bananas.

Maybe you will find a grow operation like they did during that bike race in Spain.

https://www.foxnews.com/world/spain-weed-la-vuelta-cycling


----------



## Bareback (Sep 5, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> The upper endoscopy when fine today.
> (They stuck a camera down my throat.)
> 
> Just waiting for biopsies...


I hope all is well with you....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 5, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A good friend of ours is in the midst of esophageal cancer treatment - my best to you my friend & hope you get a great diagnosis.


Sorry to hear about your friend and hope they make a full recovery. 
My doctors aren't really sure what's wrong with me. Hopefully this will shed some light on the situation. 
I've already been diagnosed with acid reflux (GERD) which puts me at higher risk for esophagus cancer. 
And my grandmother died of stomach cancer, which isn't comforting. 

Don't even get me started on the badness at the other end of my digestive system. 

Getting old sucks.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 5, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sorry to hear about your friend and hope they make a full recovery.
> My doctors aren't really sure what's wrong with me. Hopefully this will shed some light on the situation.
> I've already been diagnosed with acid reflux (GERD) which puts me at higher risk for esophagus cancer.
> And my grandmother died of stomach cancer, which isn't comforting.
> ...


ever think about drinking ginger ale, or maybe sucking on some ginger........old school method of taking care of tummy things....and acid...that's what i do.....

hope those tests come out ok for ya...


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 5, 2019)

morning everyone......yeah ferdenand is just south of me....i'm getting the wind just no rain....fucker....owe well...

it's 77 and a wakey bakey.......it will hit in the upper 90's today.....

coffee is hot and ready to go...working on my 1st cup....


----------



## raratt (Sep 5, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> My doctors aren't really sure what's wrong with me.


My wife is in the same boat. She has been loosing weight for years and they say it from COPD, but she doesn't present like she has it. I figure it's an easy out for the Dr's because she smokes. She is getting another endo on the 10th from her new gastro. We have been to so many Dr's and they have found nothing.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> My wife is in the same boat. She has been loosing weight for years and they say it from COPD, but she doesn't present like she has it. I figure it's an easy out for the Dr's because she smokes. She is getting another endo on the 10th from her new gastro. We have been to so many Dr's and they have found nothing.


i have copd.....just fyi.....i usually manage it very well.....the Dr's say's it come with smoking, but in all honesty...i've been around so many things in my life it's hard to say. The old shop which was downtown....the first building was bullt in 1920, the next part was built in the 40, then the owner built on in the 80's.......building codes, the place prolly had asbestos, also it leaked so mold, and the trains right next to the property....and i've been around fuels such as nitromethane and race grade alkey....i just try to manage it now.....doing pretty good for the time being....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> My wife is in the same boat. She has been loosing weight for years and they say it from COPD, but she doesn't present like she has it. I figure it's an easy out for the Dr's because she smokes. She is getting another endo on the 10th from her new gastro. We have been to so many Dr's and they have found nothing.


Sorry to hear that man. 
Corporate medicine has made medical care impersonal and ineffective. 
Most of my doctors have been unhelpful and I fire them on a regular basis. 

I have more at stake than they do. 
If they fuck up a diagnosis, it's a learning experience for them -- but I could die.


----------



## raratt (Sep 5, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sorry to hear that man.
> Corporate medicine has made medical care impersonal and ineffective.
> Most of my doctors have been unhelpful and I fire them on a regular basis.
> 
> ...


My wife's first colonoscopy ended up with a punctured colon and a trip to the emergency room. 1 in 10,000 chance, and it has to happen to her. She also stopped breathing in recovery, scared the shit out of me.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> My wife's first colonoscopy ended up with a punctured colon and a trip to the emergency room. 1 in 10,000 chance, and it has to happen to her. She also stopped breathing in recovery, scared the shit out of me.


dude that would scare the shit out me too.....

i remember when my wife went under the knife for her neck.....boy that was a waiting game, i was more nervous that a whore in church that day.....me and my maker were definitely talking as it were, hoping that she would make it.....


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 5, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sorry to hear that man.
> Corporate medicine has made medical care impersonal and ineffective.
> Most of my doctors have been unhelpful and I fire them on a regular basis.
> 
> ...


Sadly we are living through the end of human medicine and the rise of artificial intelligence based medicine. That's why evidentiary medicine is stressed over traditional diagnostic trees which has been virtually eliminated. Further gifted practitioners are no longer valued and medicine runs only on objective analysis without factoring in educated analysis of nuance. 

By the time the machines are in place diagnosis will be incredibly good for those who survive the change. I doubt it will be prior to my cohort's exit from this mortal coil.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 5, 2019)

I snagged tickets today to see the Joker on Monday. Joaquin Phoenix and Robert De Niro will be here for tiff, it would be cool to catch a glimpse of them at the theater.



Don_Sequitor said:


> That helicopter ride sounds bananas.
> 
> Maybe you will find a grow operation like they did during that bike race in Spain.
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/world/spain-weed-la-vuelta-cycling


lol saw that on the news. I don't know how they could tell they were cannabis plants from that far away. Just looked like bushes.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 5, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I snagged tickets today to see the Joker on Monday. Joaquin Phoenix and Robert De Niro will be here for tiff, it would be cool to catch a glimpse of them at the theater.
> 
> 
> 
> lol saw that on the news. I don't know how they could tell they were cannabis plants from that far away. Just looked like bushes.


Their cameras aren't limited to the visible spectrum. In IR and near UV, not many other plants look like weed. Iirc.
Locally they have a Cessna with an underwing camera pod. They fly patterns day in and day out ... weed hunt is the go-to reason. Growing outdoors is a lot riskier now than 10 years ago. 
And while weed is legal in CA, it isn't federally. A big weed patch is still worthwhile to make those big mediagenic arrests that keep the Cessna pilot in gas and donuts.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Their cameras aren't limited to the visible spectrum. In IR and near UV, not many other plants look like weed. Iirc.
> Locally they have a Cessna with an underwing camera pod. They fly patterns day in and day out ... weed hunt is the go-to reason. Growing outdoors is a lot riskier now than 10 years ago.
> And while weed is legal in CA, it isn't federally. A big weed patch is still worthwhile to make those big mediagenic arrests that keep the Cessna pilot in gas and donuts.


The cost of enforcement must outweigh any benefit they'd get from fines and property seizure. They do a similar thing here where they use small airplanes for speed enforcement on the 407 toll highway. 

I don't think it was any special cameras in this case. "We received information thanks to the images that individuals posted on social media that had been taken from the helicopter of La Vuelta," a police spokesperson told ESPN."


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 5, 2019)

growing outdoor in texas is a no go.......well unless you can hide them real well from the eye's in the skies......snicker snicker....


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> My wife's first colonoscopy ended up with a punctured colon and a trip to the emergency room. 1 in 10,000 chance, and it has to happen to her. She also stopped breathing in recovery, scared the shit out of me.


8 weeks after my daughter was born Mrs DD thought she would get back to horse training. She came off a thoroughbred in full galllop hard and end up in a 8 week induced coma. Dr’s told me it would 50/50 if she had brain damage or not. Scariest most stressful time of my life! I remember crying a lot and telling her I’m fucking useless without her whilst she was comatose a lot. I was also thinking I am not responsible enough to look after this little girl by myself. Turns out I was because I pretty much spent the next 5 months looking after both of them, whilst she recovered. 
They doctors told me she made a full recovery.
She was a clean freak before the accident as in everything had to be tidy, after the accident she has always struggled to clean weird!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 5, 2019)

I did a lot of stuff yesterday, cut grass, yard work, cleaned 4 vehicles, paid all the bills, moved some money around for taxes at the end of this month, helped get a thread deleted and other stuff. Lol.


So today, for as far back as I can remember, I didn't do a fucking thing.

Well, I did look through jibber jabber thread looking for an old pic I posted in 2014-15. Couldn't find it, but it was like going back in time for an hour. We lost a lot of people over the years but they're probably not dead or anything. 

I miss a few of them though, never know when they could pop back in I guess.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 5, 2019)

so that's where that thread went.....just wanted to laugh again and again and again.....


----------



## raratt (Sep 5, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> growing outdoor in texas is a no go.......well unless you can hide them real well from the eye's in the skies......snicker snicker....


You can see who is flying over here: https://www.flightradar24.com/multiview/30.38,-98.86/6

Edit: Not all the aircraft identify who they belong to, I use the site to see where the firefighting aircraft are coming from and which ones they are using.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> You can see who is flying over here: https://www.flightradar24.com/multiview/30.38,-98.86/6
> 
> Edit: Not all the aircraft identify who they belong to, I use the site to see where the firefighting aircraft are coming from and which ones they are using.


I use that app as well but it won't track military air craft, not so sure if LEO has the same privilege.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 5, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I use that app as well but it won't track military air craft, not so sure if LEO has the same privilege.


Any owner can request their airplane be excluded from tracking.


----------



## raratt (Sep 5, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> benefit they'd get from fines and property seizure.


A lot of the grows they bust around here are on National Forest lands and are backed by the cartels. They use all kinds of banned and highly toxic chemicals to keep the critters away. They'll dam up creeks and basically live with the plants until harvest time and leave all the irrigation pipe, empty chemical bottles, and their trash from living in the woods all summer.


----------



## raratt (Sep 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Any owner can request their airplane be excluded from tracking.


Cal Fire even puts up pictures of which type of aircraft it is on a lot of their flights.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> You can see who is flying over here: https://www.flightradar24.com/multiview/30.38,-98.86/6
> 
> Edit: Not all the aircraft identify who they belong to, I use the site to see where the firefighting aircraft are coming from and which ones they are using.


nice, thanks i'll use it, around my area we get alot of chopper traffic and stuff...most of it comes out of the bases in the city....


----------



## raratt (Sep 5, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> nice, thanks i'll use it, around my area we get alot of chopper traffic and stuff...most of it comes out of the bases in the city....


Like GWN said, military flights don't show up though. Sometimes you can look up the tail number and find out who owns it also, I did that with the news chopper.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> A lot of the grows they bust around here are on National Forest lands and are backed by the cartels. They use all kinds of banned and highly toxic chemicals to keep the critters away. They'll dam up creeks and basically live with the plants until harvest time and leave all the irrigation pipe, empty chemical bottles, and their trash from living in the woods all summer.


I've seen programs about this on the tube - damn disgusting is what it is!


----------



## raratt (Sep 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> Like GWN said, military flights don't show up though. Sometimes you can look up the tail number and find out who owns it also, I did that with the news chopper.


UAVGH000 is a Global Hawk...I was incorrect.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 5, 2019)

There's a plane with a big ass equipment pod under it that fly's in our area, every year in the fall.
It used to be a single engine plane with a pilot and a spotter but now it's high tech and if you're shit is spotted then a heli with a bunch of dudes wearing black show up. My cuz is narcotics officer and will tell me all kinds of stories when I bump into him, he also suggest we get together for BBQ but I never do....is that rude of me.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> UAVGH000 is a Global Hawk...I was incorrect.


LOL it had to happen once!



Bareback said:


> There's a plane with a big ass equipment pod under it that fly's in our area, every year in the fall.
> It used to be a single engine plane with a pilot and a spotter but now it's high tech and if you're shit is spotted then a heli with a bunch of dudes wearing black show up. My cuz is narcotics officer and will tell me all kinds of stories when I bump into him, he also suggest we get together for BBQ but I never do....is that rude of me.


LOL


----------



## raratt (Sep 5, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL it had to happen once!


I can understand the reasoning for squawking that there is an aircraft with "no pilot" around.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> You can see who is flying over here: https://www.flightradar24.com/multiview/30.38,-98.86/6
> 
> Edit: Not all the aircraft identify who they belong to, I use the site to see where the firefighting aircraft are coming from and which ones they are using.


Wow! The skies are crowded as hell! Thanks for the link, quite cool


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 5, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sorry to hear about your friend and hope they make a full recovery.
> My doctors aren't really sure what's wrong with me. Hopefully this will shed some light on the situation.
> I've already been diagnosed with acid reflux (GERD) which puts me at higher risk for esophagus cancer.
> And my grandmother died of stomach cancer, which isn't comforting.
> ...


Your symptoms sound similar to mine. I had to go outside the western medical system to begin finding releif, but I also had to return to it to hopefully resolve it
I am not on any perscription medications and the doctor I am seeing crosses over into alternative medicine. I did not find this with past doctors as I have been struggling with what the dr is calling malabsobtion. Really need blood and stool analyses availble to the weatern side to determine an apropriate treatment. I interpret it as my intestines are not working effeciently and releasing the tension from tight muscles in my back and hips (it band too) affects the alignment and operation of the intestines. 

Yoga, cupping, accupuncture, massage, and digestive suppliments (slippery elm, marshmallow root, zinc carnisine, glutamine, and some microorganisims). Its a long list but I feel better now than I have in years, I have struggled with digestive issues since gerd diagnosis in my 20s, and though I may have gerd it is not was not what has caused my greatest degree of intestinal discomfort.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 6, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Your symptoms sound similar to mine. I had to go outside the western medical system to begin finding releif, but I also had to return to it to hopefully resolve it
> I am not on any perscription medications and the doctor I am seeing crosses over into alternative medicine. I did not find this with past doctors as I have been struggling with what the dr is calling malabsobtion. Really need blood and stool analyses availble to the weatern side to determine an apropriate treatment. I interpret it as my intestines are not working effeciently and releasing the tension from tight muscles in my back and hips (it band too) affects the alignment and operation of the intestines.
> 
> Yoga, cupping, accupuncture, massage, and digestive suppliments (slippery elm, marshmallow root, zinc carnisine, glutamine, and some microorganisims). Its a long list but I feel better now than I have in years, I have struggled with digestive issues since gerd diagnosis in my 20s, and though I may have gerd it is not was not what has caused my greatest degree of intestinal discomfort.


This is very interesting. 
Diet is a HUGE factor and I've been forced to eat healthier food -- or pay at the throne. 
Brassicas like broccoli & cauliflower help a lot.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> This is very interesting.
> Diet is a HUGE factor and I've been forced to eat healthier food -- or pay at the throne.
> Brassicas like broccoli & cauliflower help a lot.


https://www.skinnytaste.com/spicy-buffalo-cauliflower-bites/

I substitute olive oil for the butter and quinoa flour for the all purpose flour. One of my favorite snacks.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 6, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> https://www.skinnytaste.com/spicy-buffalo-cauliflower-bites/
> 
> I substitute olive oil for the butter and quinoa flour for the all purpose flour. One of my favorite snacks.


I saw this on yt the other day. I think I’m gonna try it.




They actually look good.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 6, 2019)

morning everyone.....it's a steamy wake up in my area.....thanks ferdenand you bastard u......

71F feels like 79F we might hit the century mark down here for the last time....seems are weather patterns might change next week....finger crossed....we could use a cool down...getting tired of walk in my front yard and all i here is crunch crunch under my feet...

coffee is up nice and hot.....



Laughing Grass said:


> https://www.skinnytaste.com/spicy-buffalo-cauliflower-bites/
> 
> I substitute olive oil for the butter and quinoa flour for the all purpose flour. One of my favorite snacks.


those do look yummy....substitute olive oil for infused olive oil...now you'd be rocking...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 6, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> I saw this on yt the other day. I think I’m gonna try it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to try adding paprika next time I make them.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 6, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> morning everyone.....it's a steamy wake up in my area.....thanks ferdenand you bastard u......
> 
> 71F feels like 79F we might hit the century mark down here for the last time....seems are weather patterns might change next week....finger crossed....we could use a cool down...getting tired of walk in my front yard and all i here is crunch crunch under my feet...
> 
> ...


What do you infuse in your olive oil? I have some rosemary and oregano olive oil, but I think that would be a weird combination with buffalo sauce.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 6, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> What do you infuse in your olive oil? I have some rosemary and oregano olive oil, but I think that would be a weird combination with buffalo sauce.


cannabis....

learned this from a show called Bong Appiteet (sp)


----------



## raratt (Sep 6, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> cannabis....


Thanks for reminding me, I have some trim I need to decarb....mornin all.


BudmanTX said:


> Appiteet (sp)


Appe + tit.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 6, 2019)

raratt said:


> Thanks for reminding me, I have some trim I need to decarb....mornin all.
> 
> Appe + tit.


hey i'm just kinda waking up now...lol

i finished at batch last night for a wedding gift, also got them some kief i still have

think i'm gonna try next time making some salad dressing with cannabis it's extra step from the oils


----------



## raratt (Sep 6, 2019)

This is the Typhoon <Edit: same as hurricane>, (worst one of 6) we went through when I was stationed on Guam.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Typhoon_Omar?fbclid=IwAR3meTOCosZpzmt5FyxnFphh_wZ0yHnI2JHq1b0cRPGU1xexZRmuU_ceJj8


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 6, 2019)

for those who want to have some fun.....cannabis infused olive oil and then it's turned into a salad dressing which is my next think to start making...






have fun....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 6, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> for those who want to have some fun.....cannabis infused olive oil and then it's turned into a salad dressing which is my next think to start making...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm surprised he didn't decarb it first. How strong is the weed flavour?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 6, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm surprised he didn't decarb it first. How strong is the weed flavour?


not every after finished little minor taste sometime but that's all....the main reason he and i leave it in for 2hrs in the water so it does decarb it inside the oil and infuses at the same time, once done strain it, and ready for use in any dish...or u can turn and go for a salad dressing

word of warning just watch which strain u use.....i used blue dream once that i got and WOW.....talk bout lay ya back....

edit: watch the amount u use also


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 6, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> not every after finished little minor taste sometime but that's all....the main reason he and i leave it in for 2hrs in the water so it does decarb it inside the oil and infuses at the same time, once done strain it, and ready for use in any dish...or u can turn and go for a salad dressing
> 
> word of warning just watch which strain u use.....i used blue dream once that i got and WOW.....talk bout lay ya back....
> 
> edit: watch the amount u use also


I'll give it a try this weekend. Is two grams enough to get high? I usually use an ounce per pound of cannabutter.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 6, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'll give it a try this weekend. Is two grams enough to get high? I usually use an ounce per pound of cannabutter.


usual amount is 2grams per cup of oil......me i use 3grams...but 2g for a start...raise and lower to your liking.....

the last batch i did for this person i'm going to was 5gram for 2 cups of oil, and i pickup some kief for him too...i'll be dropping it off tonight...


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 6, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'll give it a try this weekend. Is two grams enough to get high? I usually use an ounce per pound of cannabutter.


Your buns, whats different about your buns?


----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 6, 2019)

I watched my crop disappear


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 6, 2019)

Coloradoclear said:


> I watched my crop disappear


What happened?


----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 6, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What happened?


That is the Colorado dream killer right there . . . HAIL!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 6, 2019)

Coloradoclear said:


> That is the Colorado dream killer right there . . . HAIL!


Shit, sorry to hear it. What a total bummer. Better luck next time.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 6, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Shit, sorry to hear it. What a total bummer. Better luck next time.


I cloned that shit . . . Everything in my yard is wrecked: tomatillos, tomato, squash, zucchini, broccoli, etc. . . Canna flowers look like they went through a blender


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 6, 2019)

dude my condolenses man.......shit...


----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 6, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> dude my condolenses man.......shit...


Shit man, my weed is the only thing that survived . . . Kind of


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 6, 2019)

Coloradoclear said:


> I cloned that shit . . . Everything in my yard is wrecked: tomatillos, tomato, squash, zucchini, broccoli, etc. . . Canna flowers look like they went through a blender


Start focusing on something positive. Get out your indoor grow gear and or get some to get something going on to move forward. Or another hobby, read a book, do meditation, go workout...something else.. There is nothing you can do about it now. It’s the past . You need to focus on the present and moving forward in a positive direction.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 6, 2019)

Always clone, always save seeds, etc. "give" your friends clones. In case you get jammed up . . . You can always recover a strain . I have a dozen clones off of the biggest plant in my garden . . . Count your blessing.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 6, 2019)

That ain't cocaine folks!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 6, 2019)

take a breather for a second, relax, get your mind right.....get your center back and thing logically.... what the first thing that needs to be done...and go from there....like amber said get that indoor gear cleaned and ready for the next round....you can make a come back this is only a set back......


----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 6, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Start focusing on something positive. Get out your indoor grow gear and or get some to get something going on to move forward. Or another hobby, read a book, do meditation, go workout...something else.. There is nothing you can do about it now. It’s the past . You need to focus on the present and moving forward in a positive direction.


Will be firing up the 315CMH next week


----------



## raratt (Sep 6, 2019)

Coloradoclear said:


> I watched my crop disappear


Crap.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 6, 2019)

Coloradoclear said:


> That is the Colorado dream killer right there . . . HAIL!


ouch, so sorry


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 6, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Start focusing on something positive. Get out your indoor grow gear and or get some to get something going on to move forward. Or another hobby, read a book, do meditation, go workout...something else.. There is nothing you can do about it now. It’s the past . You need to focus on the present and moving forward in a positive direction.


Will you be my life coach?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 6, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Will you be my life coach?


LOL yes, I think I can. After years of living and meditation I think it can be done.


----------



## raratt (Sep 6, 2019)

Pulled out a couple zucchini plants that were covered in aphids and trimmed the other one to try to control them. Sprayed the last 3 Napali Pink plants that are outdoor with insecticidal soap. I'll do a good inspection on them tomorrow to see if there are any left. Need to pull the other 2 out and spray them also. Treated myself to some Alaskan Amber beer tonight. BLT's for dinner. Buds and suds time.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 6, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> usual amount is 2grams per cup of oil......me i use 3grams...but 2g for a start...raise and lower to your liking.....
> 
> the last batch i did for this person i'm going to was 5gram for 2 cups of oil, and i pickup some kief for him too...i'll be dropping it off tonight...


Oh my! 
2 grams per cup??? 

My butter would put you in a coma! 

One zip per cup -- and no shake. 
Buds or frosty trim only. 
No fresh herb and it's gotta be decarbed before combining with oil. 
If you're serious about using cannabis as medicine, there's no substitute for edibles.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Oh my!
> 2 grams per cup???
> 
> My butter would put you in a coma!
> ...


I need to make another thing of oil. I used my electric pressure cooker. I love it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 6, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I need to make another thing of oil. I used my electric pressure cooker. I love it.


Sounds hot (literally). 

Would you mind sharing your process? 
I use a black & decker rice cooker because they run hot and have a built-in vent. 
But I've gotta keep adding water or the cannabis will fry.

Hotter temps mean that I can cook quickly, which also reduces the "weedy" taste in a big way.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sounds hot (literally).
> 
> Would you mind sharing your process?
> I use a black & decker rice cooker because they run hot and have a built-in vent.
> ...


Easy peasy


curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4328640
> 
> I made edible in my Ninja Foodi! I'm so pleased with it. I crumbled a 1:10 ratio of bud to melted coconut oil in a canning jar, added 2" of water to my pressure cooker, placed the lid on the jar and put it on the offset rack and pressure cooked on low for 1 hour.
> 
> The oil measured 189 degrees on removal and filtered through a coffee filter to what you see. It's in the refrigerator cooling. I did lick the spatula, report on effectiveness to follow.


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> This is very interesting.
> Diet is a HUGE factor and I've been forced to eat healthier food -- or pay at the throne.
> Brassicas like broccoli & cauliflower help a lot.


For me the answer was yes and no. There a threshold for too much fiber or at least witout balance and in many small doses. 

If you would entertain an experiment, try to stand upright with good posture on one leg with one ankle at your the opposite knee (kind of make a number 4 with your legs).


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 6, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> For me the answer was yes and no. There a threshold for too much fiber or at least witout balance and in many small doses.
> 
> If you would entertain an experiment, try to stand upright with good posture on one leg with one ankle at your the opposite knee (kind of make a number 4 with your legs).


 Kama sutra?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Your buns, whats different about your buns?


Lol I saw this video yesterday and made it my profile pic.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 7, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol I saw this video yesterday and made it my profile pic.


I'm a fan of his and a fan of your usual avatars, however when they are mixed up ..... well let's just say I'm sentimental.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 7, 2019)

Danny Trejo, be still my heart


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Sep 7, 2019)

Why is the video so short?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 7, 2019)

Don_Sequitor said:


> Why is the video so short?


Danny is a man of few words


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 7, 2019)

My hero!!!






SH420


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 7, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Kama sutra?





SSGrower said:


> For me the answer was yes and no. There a threshold for too much fiber or at least witout balance and in many small doses.
> 
> If you would *entertain an experiment, *try to stand upright with good posture on one leg with one ankle at your the opposite knee (kind of make a number 4 with your legs).


----------



## raratt (Sep 7, 2019)

No complaints here, mornin.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 7, 2019)

Morning ...... i think.......howdy everyone....man what a party, wife had a good time, nice to see a smile on her face....


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 7, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Oh my!
> 2 grams per cup???
> 
> My butter would put you in a coma!
> ...


dude it prolly would

i use that as a base in olive oil and i go from there, depending on breed...etc

everyone's tolerance is different and that's just a overall guess, especially people who don't partake or who are new

how's that ginger btw?

wish i could grow more than i can now...trust me


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 7, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> For me the answer was yes and no. There a threshold for too much fiber or at least witout balance and in many small doses.
> 
> If you would entertain an experiment, try to stand upright with good posture on one leg with one ankle at your the opposite knee (kind of make a number 4 with your legs).





Singlemalt said:


> Kama sutra?


I should do it naked just to scare Mrs. Stool.


----------



## 420God (Sep 7, 2019)

Pressure testing hoses today.


----------



## lokie (Sep 7, 2019)

SSGrower said:


>


Perhaps some light reading could add to your regimen.





_The Perfumed Garden - for the Repose of the Mind_ is a classic work of Arab erotica offering a uniquely entertaining collection of tales, frank and sound advice on sexual relations, and a poetic style of great literary merit. This is a book which delights in the humorous possibilities of sexual expression, and treats these in an urbane style reminiscent of Chaucer and Boccaccio. Also included in the first illustrated edition is a remarkable collection--previously unpublished--of early Mughal and other rare erotic paintings. Reproductions of exquisite tilework and friezes offer a rare glimpse of the Arabian palaces and harems that provide much of the inspiration for the original text. Over 50 full-color illustrations.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 7, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Easy peasy


Thanks for the info! 

One hour is also about right for my method. (rice cooker)
I've boiled the sludge longer (had to keep adding more water) but all that did was make the final product taste extra "weedy", which isn't my goal. 

The thing that sucks about my process is that I lose ~15% because some of the oil stays in the spent weed & also in the cheese cloth that's used to filter out solids. 

Maybe a press of some type would be in order. I try to smash the shit out of everything with a spatula but obviously that's not cutting it...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 7, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> dude it prolly would
> 
> i use that as a base in olive oil and i go from there, depending on breed...etc
> 
> ...


I haven't had any ginger lately but someone gave me some chewy ginger candy a few years ago that worked well to settle my stomach. 
Wish I had written down the brand. It was a blue/green box with asian writing. 
Taste was 'meh', but that's fine since it works like medicine.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 7, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> One hour is also about right for my method. (rice cooker)
> I've boiled the sludge longer (had to keep adding more water) but all that did was make the final product taste extra "weedy", which isn't my goal.
> ...


Yeah I put a weight on it when filtering but still have some residual left in the material. I use a metal strainer so there's less loss there. I honestly never calculated the total loss! LOL The pressure cooker is easy to just set up and walk away from and dings me when it's done.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 7, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> One hour is also about right for my method. (rice cooker)
> I've boiled the sludge longer (had to keep adding more water) but all that did was make the final product taste extra "weedy", which isn't my goal.
> ...


I wonder ... could you divide the oil you use into two portions?
Do the hot step with one portion, recover what you can, add the second portion (don’t need to reheat, just mix well and filter)

Should push your recovery past 95 per cent.

(Insert “That’ll do, pig” meme here)


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 7, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I wonder ... could you divide the oil you use into two portions?
> Do the hot step with one portion, recover what you can, add the second portion (don’t need to reheat, just mix well and filter)
> 
> Should push your recovery past 95 per cent.
> ...


(DISCLAIMER: Please forgive my ignorance. )

So the second batch of oil dilutes, or "pushes out" the strong stuff from the material/cheese cloth? 
Therefore the quantity of oil lost will still be the same, but it will be almost pure oil w/few cannabinoids.
Right?


----------



## ANC (Sep 7, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Maybe a press of some type would be in order.


I've been eyeing a chunky garlic press.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 7, 2019)

ANC said:


> I've been eyeing a chunky garlic press.


Depends on the amount you do. I've thought about a potato ricer






Up to a small press


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 7, 2019)

ANC said:


> I've been eyeing a chunky garlic press.


Sounds like my grandma.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> for those who want to have some fun.....cannabis infused olive oil and then it's turned into a salad dressing which is my next think to start making...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used 5 grams. I’ll let you know the results tomorrow.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 7, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I used 5 grams. I’ll let you know the results tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 4391111


Your avi looks like it's ready to punch somebody, and who did Danny's hair?


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 7, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I used 5 grams. I’ll let you know the results tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 4391111


Not that it’s a big deal, but next time you might try putting a towel in the pot before you fill it with water. Then put the jar on the towel. 

The metal can directly transfer heat to the jar, raising the temp inside the jar above 212f. It really doesn’t matter though since the jar isn’t gonna get up to 340f, but it helps control the temperature a little better, an prevents any accidents, like the jar tipping over if it boils too vigorously.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Your avi looks like it's ready to punch somebody, and who did Danny's hair?


It’s a funny video of Danny auditioning for Princess Leia. Link is one page back at the top. 



Metasynth said:


> Not that it’s a big deal, but next time you might try putting a towel in the pot before you fill it with water. Then put the jar on the towel.
> 
> The metal can directly transfer heat to the jar, raising the temp inside the jar above 212f. It really doesn’t matter though since the jar isn’t gonna get up to 340f, but it helps control the temperature a little better, an prevents any accidents, like the jar tipping over if it boils too vigorously.


Is there any problem putting a face cloth in there now? It’s only been boiling for 15 minutes


----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 7, 2019)

Geaux Tigers!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 7, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> It’s a funny video of Danny auditioning for Princess Leia. Link is one page back at the top.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any problem putting a face cloth in there now? It’s only been boiling for 15 minutes


No, go ahead! 

The cloth is just to prevent too much heat transfer. Just make sure it’s flat against the bottom of the pan or it WILL make your jar tip. Just easier to put it on the bottom of the pan flat when you’re not sticking your hands in boiling water...lol

A folded paper towel would work too. Anything to prevent the jar from touching the metal directly. But it’s really not a big deal, and won’t make much of a difference, especially if you don’t plan on walking away from it for any extended period of time.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> No, go ahead!
> 
> The cloth is just to prevent too much heat transfer. Just make sure it’s flat against the bottom of the pan or it WILL make your jar tip. Just easier to put it on the bottom of the pan flat when you’re not sticking your hands in boiling water...lol
> 
> A folded paper towel would work too. Anything to prevent the jar from touching the metal directly. But it’s really not a big deal, and won’t make much of a difference, especially if you don’t plan on walking away from it for any extended period of time.


Okay I’m not leaving it so I’m going skip risking a burn. Next time I’ll do this first. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 8, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> (DISCLAIMER: Please forgive my ignorance. )
> 
> So the second batch of oil dilutes, or "pushes out" the strong stuff from the material/cheese cloth?
> Therefore the quantity of oil lost will still be the same, but it will be almost pure oil w/few cannabinoids.
> Right?


Yes; that's the basic idea. The oil will hang up, so might as well have a lower "octane number" in the lost portion. 

Think of it as a chaser ...


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2019)

So sue me, I like a little crema on my tacos, guacamole in my salsa verde too.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 8, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4391468
> So sue me, I like a little crema on my tacos, guacamole in my salsa verde too.


My turn... actually, this was yesterday. City wide garage sale this weekend, my neighbor across the way hooked it up
 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> My turn... actually, this was yesterday. City wide garage sale this weekend, my neighbor across the way hooked it up
> View attachment 4391492
> 
> SH420


Damn that looks almost to lovely to eat. But I'd somehow make the sacrifice.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 8, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Damn that looks almost to lovely to eat. But I'd somehow make the sacrifice.


I already did... well worth it!

SH420


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 8, 2019)

Played with some bamboo and pretty much have the process down. 
If I wanted to get fancy, I'd throw some trellis netting over it. 
Portable scrog? 
Hmm... 
 

Only need 1 long thin strip of gorilla tape + 1 cable tie per corner. 
 
I call it the *Grip & Squeeze*™.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Played with some bamboo and pretty much have the process down.
> If I wanted to get fancy, I'd throw some trellis netting over it.
> Portable scrog?
> Hmm...
> ...


In a plastic bag no less!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 8, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> In a plastic bag no less!


I fucking love grow bags!  

(3 gallon is my fav.)


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 8, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I fucking love grow bags!
> 
> (3 gallon is my fav.)


I had so many problems with the felted pots I didn't have the balls to try a bag. As clumsy as I am it was another recipe for disaster.


----------



## raratt (Sep 8, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Played with some bamboo and pretty much have the process down.
> If I wanted to get fancy, I'd throw some trellis netting over it.
> Portable scrog?
> Hmm...
> ...


Thanks for the idea, I may have to do something like that with my potted girls. The twine around the outside just isn't cutting it.

I just made a big ol sloppy hamburger last night and fries.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 8, 2019)

Spent all of yesterday afternoon and night wondering if the nearby fire was gonna get me. Was still glowing at 2am. It was out by the time i needed to leave at 6am.
Got one! Super slow still on the feather and sac but was worth casting 1000 times
Small 12lb hen. Better than nothing. Had a fun time.


----------



## raratt (Sep 8, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4391641 Spent all of yesterday afternoon and night wondering if the nearby fire was gonna get me. Was still glowing at 2am. It was out by the time i needed to leave at 6am.
> Got one! Super slow still on the feather and sac but was worth casting 1000 times
> Small 12lb hen. Better than nothing. Had a fun time.


Good to see a nice silver one in the river instead of a swimming dead fish. Good job!


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 8, 2019)

raratt said:


> Good to see a nice silver one in the river instead of a swimming dead fish. Good job!


Rudy hooked into two big ones but unfortunately he sucks at landing them lol.

It’s still so slow bro. Makes no sense


They don’t usually turn zombie on the feather til october, which this year they extended the season until oct 31. Usually it ends oct 15


----------



## raratt (Sep 8, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Rudy


You can't horse them in bro...lol.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 8, 2019)

raratt said:


> Thanks for the idea, I may have to do something like that with my potted girls. The twine around the outside just isn't cutting it.
> 
> I just made a big ol sloppy hamburger last night and fries.


This system works, I'm tellin' ya. 
Took a while to get it down, but now it's EZ-PZ. 

Be sure to leave a tail on the cable ties that you can grab to tighten later. 
Not sure why, but they always end up a little lose and need to be tightened a click or two. 

I made a frame that's triangular so it fits behind a door (not recommended, isn't very stable).


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 8, 2019)

Went to the ball game.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 8, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Played with some bamboo and pretty much have the process down.
> If I wanted to get fancy, I'd throw some trellis netting over it.
> Portable scrog?
> Hmm...
> ...


If you seek a true portable scrog, I remind you of one of our grow pioneers. @mr sunshine showed us this vehicle of genius.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 9, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> Went to the ball game.
> 
> View attachment 4391660


Which one?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2019)

My olive oil didn't work. I'm not sure where it went wrong. I mixed the three table spoons with balsamic vinegar and ate it with a piece of toasted french bread. It tasted like ass and I didn't get even slightly high.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> My olive oil didn't work. I'm not sure where it went wrong. I mixed the three table spoons with balsamic vinegar and ate it with a piece of toasted french bread. It tasted like ass and I didn't get even slightly high.


what was your ratio for flower to oil?

morning btw.....

coffee is hot a ready to go


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2019)

I used 5 grams of fresh bud and 250ml of olive oil. I boiled it on medium for 2 hours. The oil itself never boiled, but the buds were crispy and smelled awful when I pulled them out of the cheesecloth. The constant rattling noise coming from the kitchen for two hours almost caused a fight so I'll have to plan on trying again when I'm home alone.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2019)

ok i see u used 5grams.....but how many cups of oil though? hmm

sorry made more over the weekend for the chicken i cooked sunday........did me and the wife pretty good.......slept like a baby

never been a fan of basalmic vinager course could be a possibilty i never used that....


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> ok i see u used 5grams.....but how many cups of oil though? hmm
> 
> sorry made more over the weekend for the chicken i cooked sunday........did me and the wife pretty good.......slept like a baby
> 
> never been a fan of basalmic vinager course could be a possibilty i never used that....


That's 1 cup of oil. I use 1:10 ratio of bud to oil.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I used 5 grams of fresh bud and 250ml of olive oil. I boiled it on medium for 2 hours. The oil itself never boiled, but the buds were crispy and smelled awful when I pulled them out of the cheesecloth. The constant rattling noise coming from the kitchen for two hours almost caused a fight so I'll have to plan on trying again when I'm home alone.


bring the amount down to 3, the amount u using is ok, that amounts to a cup which is good...and i always let it get to room temp before using as well....

trust me it took me a while to get the hang of it when i learned....my first batch was a eek moment......

keep in mind i only use mine for cooking.....my cast iron pan right now is almost about infused with it.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> That's 1 cup of oil. I use 1:10 ratio of bud to oil.


i've never gotten that high of amount honestly, course in my state i can grow the amount as many of you people do....at least for now....

right now i'm trying to get around the new hemp law they pass down here....maybe i can use that


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> bring the amount down to 3, the amount u using is ok, that amounts to a cup which is good...and i always let it get to room temp before using as well....
> 
> trust me it took me a while to get the hang of it when i learned....my first batch was a eek moment......
> 
> keep in mind i only use mine for cooking.....my cast iron pan right now is almost about infused with it.....


It's sounding like I screwed it up by letting the water level get too low and the water likely wasn't boiled on a high enough heat. Do you get a strong body high like eating edibles?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's sounding like I screwed it up by letting the water level get too low and the water likely wasn't boiled on a high enough heat. Do you get a strong body high like eating edibles?


I don't want my edibles to taste good or require a large amount (since it tastes awful) to get high. I use it as medication and I worry that someone (worst case a kid) could accidentally imbibe a large dose and get quite ill. That's why I make mine strong so that I can simply swallow about a .35 gram chunk of oil. I like coconut oil because it's a solid so I don't taste it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I don't want my edibles to taste good or require a large amount (since it tastes awful) to get high. I use it as medication and I worry that someone (worst case a kid) could accidentally imbibe a large dose and get quite ill. That's why I make mine strong so that I can simply swallow about a .35 gram chunk of oil. I like coconut oil because it's a solid so I don't taste it.


That's what I was thinking as well. It would be nice if I could make something and maybe take 2ml under the tongue before bed and save on buying gummies.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's sounding like I screwed it up by letting the water level get too low and the water likely wasn't boiled on a high enough heat. Do you get a strong body high like eating edibles?


yes u do, but be careful it's like creeper it on slowly and last at least for me that's what it does....for my wife it actually calms down her tremors and relieves her anxiety make her relax........gotta give it to her though.....


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 9, 2019)

I make both alcohol cannabis tincture & vegetable glycerin tincture for sublingual, works well for relaxation &pain control, doesn't hit as hard as regular edible, & takes half the time to "come on "
I also hate the taste of cannabis edibles. So I do a dry ice kief, I use the kief ( decarboxylated) for the tinctures, edibles & even the medi-balms . My favorite are hash caps rather than cookies & gummies, taste too good .


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2019)

ok stupid question anyone have diagram of what thc and cbd break downs when heated? like to print it out and put it in my notes i have...just fyi


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 9, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> ok stupid question anyone have diagram of what thc and cbd break downs when heated? like to print it out and put it in my notes i have...just fyi


maybe try https://skunkpharmresearch.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> maybe try https://skunkpharmresearch.com


thanks man, i'll take a look


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 9, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I don't want my edibles to taste good or require a large amount (since it tastes awful) to get high. I use it as medication and I worry that someone (worst case a kid) could accidentally imbibe a large dose and get quite ill. That's why I make mine strong so that I can simply swallow about a .35 gram chunk of oil. I like coconut oil because it's a solid so I don't taste it.


Sometimes I dip bread in warm oil.
Taste is meh, but it gets the job done.

My brownies are actually semi-healthy. I use gia.. ghear... gearde... oh fuck it, here's a pic:





I do double batches and add a cup of black walnuts and a tablespoon of liquid sunflower lecithin.

I just took a brownie out of the freezer for breakfast.
People who aren't used to edibles can usually eat half of one and get zonked big time.

-- edit --
Forgot to mention the taste... thanks to the rapid cooking process, my brownies have almost zero weed taste. 
Just a slight aftertaste is all. 
They are deceptively delicious. 
A couple of friends and my sister didn't listen when I told them to be careful. 
They paid later...


----------



## raratt (Sep 9, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> ok stupid question anyone have diagram of what thc and cbd break downs when heated? like to print it out and put it in my notes i have...just fyi


Like these?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's what I was thinking as well. It would be nice if I could make something and maybe take 2ml under the tongue before bed and save on buying gummies.





BobBitchen said:


> I make both alcohol cannabis tincture & vegetable glycerin tincture for sublingual, works well for relaxation &pain control, doesn't hit as hard as regular edible, & takes half the time to "come on "
> I also hate the taste of cannabis edibles. So I do a dry ice kief, I use the kief ( decarboxylated) for the tinctures, edibles & even the medi-balms . My favorite are hash caps rather than cookies & gummies, taste too good .


I was going to suggest what Bob just did, an alcohol tincture. @Singlemalt 's recipe is rocket fuel.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sometimes I dip bread in warm oil.
> Taste is meh, but it gets the job done.
> 
> My brownies are actually semi-healthy. I use gia.. ghear... gearde... oh fuck it, here's a pic:
> ...


Yeah I worry about a kid finding and eating a pan. All it would take would be a subclinical heart issue and it could be tragedy. So I just make concentrated oil and swallow a weighed out chunk. If I'm being fancy I'll shove it into a gelatin capsule LOL Cold congealed coconut has almost no taste and a bit of warm coffee with some cream and it's working.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 9, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Which one?


Padres v. Rockies.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I was going to suggest what Bob just did, an alcohol tincture. @Singlemalt 's recipe is rocket fuel.


I like that idea. I was surprised to see that olive oil is 115 calories per tbsp . I've had alcohol tinctures before and liked it. The burn from the alcohol cancelled out any bad taste. Is there a link to Singlemalt's recipe?


----------



## raratt (Sep 9, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I like that idea. I was surprised to see that olive oil is 115 calories per tbsp . I've had alcohol tinctures before and liked it. The burn from the alcohol cancelled out any bad taste. Is there a link to Singlemalt's recipe?


https://skunkpharmresearch.com/qwet-extraction/
Not his, but a way to do it.


----------



## raratt (Sep 9, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's sounding like I screwed it up by letting the water level get too low and the water likely wasn't boiled on a high enough heat. Do you get a strong body high like eating edibles?


IMHO I think setting the jar on the bottom of the pan overheated it. What you are trying to do is like a Sous Vide in that you are keeping the oil and bud separate from the water correct? It can be done by suspending a zip bag in the water (DON'T let the zipper get in the water, trust me) or using a turkey bag that is made to handle the heat, or of course a cheap double boiler without the bags. Water is only going to be 212F or 100C at boiling, so using the charts I posted you can figure out the time. There needs to be an opening to let gasses escape also. I tried a Sous Vide to decarb once is how I found out the zippers can't handle it. Edit: It helps to put some marbles in the bag for weight to help keep it from floating, but make sure you bring them up to temp with the rest of the oil or they will shatter from thermal shock.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2019)

interesting find.....hmmm


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 9, 2019)

Been trimming my ass off! It never gets exciting but it makes a good time for audiobooks.


curious2garden said:


> I don't want my edibles to taste good or require a large amount (since it tastes awful) to get high. I use it as medication and I worry that someone (worst case a kid) could accidentally imbibe a large dose and get quite ill. That's why I make mine strong so that I can simply swallow about a .35 gram chunk of oil. I like coconut oil because it's a solid so I don't taste it.


Turn it into your health kick no one will touch it. We add turmeric and a few bits and pieces gets you hi and is amazing on the joints. Which I need for my job.
Here’s a link! This isn’t our recipe I’ll have to get it from Mrs DD if you want it 
https://foolproofliving.com/turmeric-paste/


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Been trimming my ass off! It never gets exciting but it makes a good time for audiobooks.
> 
> Turn it into your health kick no one will touch it. We add turmeric and a few bits and pieces gets you hi and is amazing on the joints. Which I need for my job.
> Here’s a link! This isn’t our recipe I’ll have to get it from Mrs DD if you want it
> https://foolproofliving.com/turmeric-paste/


Interesting read, thank you!


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 9, 2019)

raratt said:


> IMHO I think setting the jar on the bottom of the pan overheated it. What you are trying to do is like a Sous Vide in that you are keeping the oil and bud separate from the water correct? It can be done by suspending a zip bag in the water (DON'T let the zipper get in the water, trust me) or using a turkey bag that is made to handle the heat, or of course a cheap double boiler without the bags. Water is only going to be 212F or 100C at boiling, so using the charts I posted you can figure out the time. There needs to be an opening to let gasses escape also. I tried a Sous Vide to decarb once is how I found out the zippers can't handle it. Edit: It helps to put some marbles in the bag for weight to help keep it from floating, but make sure you bring them up to temp with the rest of the oil or they will shatter from thermal shock.


I always keep mine of the bottom of the pan with a wire tray. I will give your way a go next time. I always try new ways just incase I can get even higher lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Been trimming my ass off! It never gets exciting but it makes a good time for audiobooks.
> 
> Turn it into your health kick no one will touch it. We add turmeric and a few bits and pieces gets you hi and is amazing on the joints. Which I need for my job.
> Here’s a link! This isn’t our recipe I’ll have to get it from Mrs DD if you want it
> https://foolproofliving.com/turmeric-paste/


that is an interesting read, thanks...


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 9, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I was going to suggest what Bob just did, an alcohol tincture. @Singlemalt 's recipe is rocket fuel.


is this it?


Singlemalt said:


> I do a qwiso wash, 91% iso, below freezing. Roughly 10 grams of ground material/100ml of Iso. Put dried material in a mason jar and into freezer as is the iso. After a few hours, dump your Iso into jar with the herb. Shake violently for 30-40 secs and then immediately filter. I filter into a new mason jar and store up batches until I'm ready to evaporate it. Dump the qwiso into a glass baking dish; cover it with a lintless paper towel and blow a fan across the top of dish. depending upon volume, it will evap and be tar-like in12-36 hrs. Scrape the tar off with razor blade and do what you wanted. For a tincture I'll put a known amount in a known amount of 80-95% EtOH. It will dissolve in a day or so. Then doseage test, which may or may not be fun. If ultimate intended use is as edible, then decarbox the herb prior to freezing. If not edible, I turn the stuff into hash.
> Don't be tempted to rinse, or re-extract the herb or else it gets dirty, bad tasting, etc. You will have gotten 85% of the THC in that 30-40second extraction so don't be greedy.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 9, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I used 5 grams of fresh bud and 250ml of olive oil. I boiled it on medium for 2 hours. The oil itself never boiled, but the buds were crispy and smelled awful when I pulled them out of the cheesecloth. The constant rattling noise coming from the kitchen for two hours almost caused a fight so I'll have to plan on trying again when I'm home alone.


I think I know who can help...

@fumble can you help @Laughing Grass with a recipe or directions? 

Go straight to the professional when in doubt. 

Hope you're well Fumble 

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2019)

raratt said:


> https://skunkpharmresearch.com/qwet-extraction/
> Not his, but a way to do it.


Boiling alcohol on the stove doesn't give me a warm fuzzy feeling. @curious2garden and @cannabineer got me squared away and I'm going to try again tomorrow with a lot more weed and with a pressure cooker.


----------



## raratt (Sep 9, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Boiling alcohol on the stove doesn't give me a warm fuzzy feeling. @curious2garden and @cannabineer got me squared away and I'm going to try again tomorrow with a lot more weed and with a pressure cooker.


I stopped at the point it was infused in the alcohol and didn't try to concentrate it further. Open flame and alcohol fumes are not a good idea.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2019)

raratt said:


> I stopped at the point it was infused in the alcohol and didn't try to concentrate it further. Open flame and alcohol fumes are not a good idea.


Okay that makes more sense. Boiling alcohol or using a makeshift still just seems crazy to me. I'm going to give this one more shot with the olive oil and see what I get... I like that it's so easy once you get it right. One benefit I see with the tincture is the calories will be a lot lower than olive oil.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> is this it?


Ahhh Bless you BarnBuster that is exactly it and it's very good! I wouldn't make it any other way.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Boiling alcohol on the stove doesn't give me a warm fuzzy feeling. @curious2garden and @cannabineer got me squared away and I'm going to try again tomorrow with a lot more weed and with a pressure cooker.


It probably gives @cannabineer a warm fuzzy feeling. I gladly left that all behind in my last chemistry lab. Then again he's the Ph.D. Medicinal Chemist not me LOL.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2019)

hey instead of using flame, wouldn't as induction hot plate work as a replacement...??? this way no Boom....


----------



## raratt (Sep 9, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> hey instead of using flame, wouldn't as induction hot plate work as a replacement...??? this way no Boom....


I was contemplating using our rice cooker OUTSIDE and putting the glass of tincture in a water bath in it and setting it to warm.


----------



## raratt (Sep 9, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhh Bless you BarnBuster that is exactly it and it's very good! I wouldn't make it any other way.


HOWEVER, with that you can't just use the concentrate as a tincture, you would need to do a QWET with grain alcohol. That also eliminates the evaporation requirement.


----------



## raratt (Sep 9, 2019)

I succeeded in breaking my glasses today, 7-10 days for new frames. I have a couple pair of readers to get me by until then. Sprayed the last of the girls for aphids after moving them outside where I think I'll finish them off. They should be done in about 4 weeks. Leftovers for dinner tonight. Buds and suds time.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 9, 2019)

raratt said:


> I was contemplating using our rice cooker OUTSIDE and putting the glass of tincture in a water bath in it and setting it to warm.


I just put mine in an electric fry pan fairly low. Outside obviously


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2019)

raratt said:


> I succeeded in breaking my glasses today, 7-10 days for new frames. I have a couple pair of readers to get me by until then. Sprayed the last of the girls for aphids after moving them outside where I think I'll finish them off. They should be done in about 4 weeks. Leftovers for dinner tonight. Buds and suds time.


Do you have an astigmatism or just myopic?


----------



## raratt (Sep 9, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Do you have an astigmatism or just myopic?


Just old eyes, the wife has the astigmatism.


----------



## fumble (Sep 10, 2019)

T


shrxhky420 said:


> I think I know who can help...
> 
> @fumble can you help @Laughing Grass with a recipe or directions?
> 
> ...


THanks Sharky... I'd be glad to help if I can. 
Hope all is well with you. Doing pretty good here


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> I succeeded in breaking my glasses today, 7-10 days for new frames. I have a couple pair of readers to get me by until then. Sprayed the last of the girls for aphids after moving them outside where I think I'll finish them off. They should be done in about 4 weeks. Leftovers for dinner tonight. Buds and suds time.


I nursed the last pair of glasses I had for longer than I should have and just got a new pair from WalMart, $450! I've thought about getting some on line, but with my scrip, they are still about $250-300. Mine always get scratched no matter how careful I am with them. Optician at the store said they are only really "designed" to last 2-3 years. I still have a pair of RayBan sunglasses (optical glass) that are 20 years old and the lenses are perfect, course scrip is way off.


----------



## ANC (Sep 10, 2019)

Lol, yeah, I've actually started wearing my glasses to build lights, old peepers are no good with small stuff or things up close anymore.
Just dropped off two units for the Haze Club.


----------



## ANC (Sep 10, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> hey instead of using flame, wouldn't as induction hot plate work as a replacement...??? this way no Boom....


I'm pretty sure there are the chance for sparks arcs inside the induction plate... I know our one makes nasty electric sounds.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2019)

fumble said:


> T
> 
> THanks Sharky... I'd be glad to help if I can.
> Hope all is well with you. Doing pretty good here


Good to see you Fumble. How have you been?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 10, 2019)

fumble said:


> T
> 
> THanks Sharky... I'd be glad to help if I can.
> Hope all is well with you. Doing pretty good here


Hi Fumb! How you been?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> It probably gives @cannabineer a warm fuzzy feeling. I gladly left that all behind in my last chemistry lab. Then again he's the Ph.D. Medicinal Chemist not me LOL.


I knew he was all smart and stuff but I didn't realize Ph.D smart... *** bashfully kicks my BSc back under my chair. ***

I added another 15 grams of weed to the oil. 5 grams northern lights and 10 grams LSD. I also removed a little bit of olive oil so it's 200ml now. I'm going to homesense when they open this morning to pick up a canning rack for the pressure cooker and start cooking this afternoon. I'll test the results before bed tonight and let you know how I make out.

Thank you again for all the help and advise.



We went to see the Joker last night and walked around for a couple hours beforehand celebrity spotting The entire cast and the directors were there for the screening which was pretty cool. The movie was awesome, it's a very dark and gritty decent into madness type movie. It's rare to see the villain's perspective and be forced to sympathize with them. I bet this knocks the Black Panther off the throne for the most oscar wins for a comic book movie.


----------



## april (Sep 10, 2019)

Peekaboo... lol hey people! 

Hope everyone had a great summer! My babies starting school next Monday and I’m a wreak lol not only can I grow amazing little people but I’ve brushed up on my growing skills because it’s fucking legal here!!! Don’t worry it’s double locked behind 2 doors in the basement which my girls can’t access!!! No idea what I’m growing but it smells like a skunk rolled around in diesel fuel


----------



## fumble (Sep 10, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Good to see you Fumble. How have you been?





Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi Fumb! How you been?


Hey ladies  nice to see you are still here. I'm doing pretty good. Busy as hell...good things lol. Hope youse are both doing well


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 10, 2019)

It’s been 3 weeks tonight sense the crash &
I was finally able to “walk” down the stairs .

2 oz of high grade bubble hash has disappeared, but didn’t take 1 pill.

On a waiting list for surgery now,
Free healthcare = slow healthcare


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 10, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> interesting find.....hmmm
> View attachment 4391995


Those boiling points aren’t actual boiling points. I am not certain, but in the instance of THC i believe it’s the temp at which it will begin to appreciably volatilizations in air. THC boils at about 180 C (356 degrees F) at a vacuum of 1mmHg.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 10, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Those boiling points aren’t actual boiling points. I am not certain, but in the instance of THC i believe it’s the temp at which it will begin to appreciably volatilizations in air. THC boils at about 180 C (356 degrees F) at a vacuum of 1mmHg.


how bout without a vacumn on a standard heat.....like say jar with water temp above 100F??

just looking to refine my olive oil's is why i'm looking...


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 10, 2019)

Morning btw

Coffee is hot....

.and the gulf coast breeze is a going.....u can tell by the clouds....


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 10, 2019)

april said:


> Peekaboo... lol hey people! View attachment 4392312
> 
> Hope everyone had a great summer! My babies starting school next Monday and I’m a wreak lol not only can I grow amazing little people but I’ve brushed up on my growing skills because it’s fucking legal here!!! Don’t worry it’s double locked behind 2 doors in the basement which my girls can’t access!!! No idea what I’m growing but it smells like a skunk rolled around in diesel fuel  View attachment 4392315View attachment 4392318


Sup lady. I made a little person while you were away.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> I stopped at the point it was infused in the alcohol and didn't try to concentrate it further. Open flame and alcohol fumes are not a good idea.


Puts me in mind of the early films of testing the A-4 (weaponized as the V-2). For some real excitement, supplement with a few tons of liquid oxygen. Hitler drily told Wernher that he’d perfected a devastating short-range weapon.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 10, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> how bout without a vacumn on a standard heat.....like say jar with water temp above 100F??
> 
> just looking to refine my olive oil's is why i'm looking...


I’m not sure what you’re asking. If you want to decarboxylate, I refer you to the charts @raratt posted a page ago.
You’ll need more than 100F ... that’s the local weather lol. 
100F will extract the goodies just fine into oil. But you need a time-at-temperature step for decarb. The charts tell the tale. With pure extract and no solvent (about 90% thca to THC) my experience is that 10 minutes in a flask (magnetic stirring, flask in 115 C oil bath) did a full clean conversion, verified by thin-layer chromatography.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 10, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> It probably gives @cannabineer a warm fuzzy feeling. I gladly left that all behind in my last chemistry lab. Then again he's the Ph.D. Medicinal Chemist not me LOL.


Oh yes! 

I'm reminded of the German engineer who is reported to have commented to a bar owner that "I have burned more alcohol in sixty seconds than this establishment has served in its lifetime." Warm: check; fuzzy: also check

I never played with liquid oxygen. Probably explains why I still possess all 21 extremities (tho' I damaged No. 21 in a bicycle collision).


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 10, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> hey instead of using flame, wouldn't as induction hot plate work as a replacement...??? this way no Boom....


Oh I'm pretty sure I can arrange a Boom even without obvious ignition sources. I'm talented that way. My former thesis advisor is painfully aware of that ...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> I was contemplating using our rice cooker OUTSIDE and putting the glass of tincture in a water bath in it and setting it to warm.


To get an alcohol solution to a decarb temp, you'll need to secure it against, and then heat it to, 5 atm (60 psig, rising some as carbon dioxide contributes).
This isn't hard using basic plumbing fixtures. I've attempted some liquefied-gas extractions at 60-130 psig using some pretty ugly home-improvised pressure cells made of galvanized odds&ends plus an eBay pressure gauge.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 10, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Oh I'm pretty sure I can arrange a Boom even without obvious ignition sources. I'm talented that way. My former thesis advisor is painfully aware of that ...


oh i'm pretty sure of that too.....lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 10, 2019)

april said:


> Peekaboo... lol hey people! View attachment 4392312
> 
> Hope everyone had a great summer! My babies starting school next Monday and I’m a wreak lol not only can I grow amazing little people but I’ve brushed up on my growing skills because it’s fucking legal here!!! Don’t worry it’s double locked behind 2 doors in the basement which my girls can’t access!!! No idea what I’m growing but it smells like a skunk rolled around in diesel fuel  View attachment 4392315View attachment 4392318


*MUFFIN!!*


----------



## raratt (Sep 10, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> To get an alcohol solution to a decarb temp, you'll need to secure it against, and then heat it to, 5 atm (60 psig, rising some as carbon dioxide contributes).
> This isn't hard using basic plumbing fixtures. I've attempted some liquefied-gas extractions at 60-130 psig using some pretty ugly home-improvised pressure cells made of galvanized odds&ends plus an eBay pressure gauge.


I was going to use the cooker to evaporate the alcohol after doing a QWET extraction with decarbed buds to get "shatter" I guess it's called.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> I was going to use the cooker to evaporate the alcohol after doing a QWET extraction with decarbed buds to get "shatter" I guess it's called.


Well dang. Chemical engineering reverie aborted.


----------



## raratt (Sep 10, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Well dang. Chemical engineering reverie aborted.


I did my homework professor.


----------



## april (Sep 10, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Sup lady. I made a little person while you were away.
> 
> View attachment 4392346


And a beautiful little person!! Congrats!!

I’ve got 3 total lol yep and I’m done! My 3 beautiful babies 

I’ve also mastered cake decorating!! Well somewhat..


----------



## april (Sep 10, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> *MUFFIN!!*


I’m back...!!!! Lol 

Hope ur doing well!!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 10, 2019)

Good lookin nuggets, @april

Congratulations!

I bet I you held a pic of you as a kid next to your oldest, I couldn’t tell y’all apart.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2019)

420God said:


> Pressure testing hoses today.
> View attachment 4390894


Your daughter must be impressed with your selfie game now.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 10, 2019)

Planted some cuttings with "bae", as they call it. Was nice to do something together other than clean while the kids are at school lol.

Of course I got stuck with the cleanup. Cleaned up pretty nice though. Like new. Gonna fill er up with Gelato again.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 10, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Planted some cuttings with "bae", as they call it. Was nice to do something together other than clean while the kids are at school lol.View attachment 4392509
> 
> Of course I got stuck with the cleanup. Cleaned up pretty nice though. Like new. Gonna fill er up with Gelato again.View attachment 4392505


Fresno gets as hot as Paso Robles, what do you do to cool down your cloner water? I can't use mine in summer


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 10, 2019)

Been so busy with my music biz lately, it's going better and faster than I thought it would. I met a couple of big promoters while busking, and they have been hiring me for some pretty big profile events. I was falling behind on my grow, _weeks _behind. I've been playing catch up with my plants and getting little sleep in the process. I've also been on a quest to reclaim some former MJ clients, I lost so many so quickly simply because prices have been dropping like a rock here since legal rec weed is coming in a few months. I went from $350 per oz. last year to $300, then $280. I recently dropped it to $240 after hearing that @Gary Goodson had to drop to $250 in an illegal state. The $240 seems to be the sweet spot now, and I've regained most of the clients that had left. Of course, I have to deliver, too, which really sux for a recluse like me. But, since I grow about 20 ozs per month, it's still a decent living that allows me to pursue my other interests without getting a (gasp!) real job. I had almost a 3 pound surplus sitting around, and now it's down to, you guessed it, about a pound. Life is busier than it's been in years, and it makes me feel alive. And with my kid having turned 18 and living out of state now, and my child support ending, I have a LOT more time, energy, and money for myself. I feel a glorious mid-life crisis is just around the bend. Go, Tyler!!!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 10, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Fresno gets as hot as Paso Robles, what do you do to cool down your cloner water? I can't use mine in summer


Nothing lol. I have them in an air conditioned room set at 72 degrees. When it's upper 90s-100 outside its 77-82 in the room. I was getting stringy spaghetti roots at first using only 1:1 RO water and 8.6ph 430ppm tap water and changing water every 3-4 days. Then I started using tap water, silica, enzymes, and KLN rooting solution. Roots with this mix came out beefy, strong, super white, and more of them. More lateral branching on the roots too. I think the key to not getting the slime is changing the res every 3-4 days. When I change out the res I can feel a slight slime/film already. I rinse the res, pump, and manifold with hot ass water and wipe it all down with a paper towel before adding the fresh solution. 

This is like 10 days in the closet. Basil, mint, and a habenero,


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 10, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Nothing lol. I have them in an air conditioned room set at 72 degrees. When it's upper 90s-100 outside its 77-82 in the room. I was getting stringy spaghetti roots at first using only 1:1 RO water and 8.6ph 430ppm tap water and changing water every 3-4 days. Then I started using tap water, silica, enzymes, and KLN rooting solution. Roots with this mix came out beefy, strong, super white, and more of them. More lateral branching on the roots too. I think the key to not getting the slime is changing the res every 3-4 days. When I change out the res I can feel a slight slime/film already. I rinse the res, pump, and manifold with hot ass water and wipe it all down with a paper towel before adding the fresh solution.
> 
> This is like 10 days in the closet. Basil, mint, and a habenero,
> View attachment 4




We have the same cloner. No need to change your water or wipe anything down if you use a little pool shock solution. You may get more roots, too...

Post #3970


I use 2 grams of 73% calcium hypochlorite (pool shock) per gallon to make the solution. I then add about 20-30ml of that to my 3 gallon cloner rez every 2-3 days...

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00WLWMM06/ref=psdc_1272967011_t3_B009S85LEA

I purchased six pounds, so I'll never run out. Crazy roots always pearly white...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 10, 2019)

I got a 6 pack for later earlier.

It's almost later. West coast game at 9:45, I'll be ready.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 10, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> We have the same cloner. No need to change your water or wipe anything down if you use a little pool shock solution. You may get more roots, too...
> 
> Post #3970
> 
> ...


Nice. I have some pool shock, but it's not calcium hypochlorite. Can I use this you think?


----------



## raratt (Sep 10, 2019)

Hung a droplight in my grow room next to the yellow sticky card to attract anything flying around in there after moving my plants out. Sprayed some mosquito fogger in there for grins also. Dropped one of the lights so I can clean the filter on my vent fan tomorrow. Sounds so quiet without the AC and vent fan running in the garage. Checked the plants for any residual aphids, there are still a few but I'll get some insecticidal soap concentrate on Thurs. Shrimp and pasta for dinner. Buds and suds time.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Nice. I have some pool shock, but it's not calcium hypochlorite. Can I use this you think?View attachment 4392627


No, you need Calcium Hypochlorite


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 10, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Nice. I have some pool shock, but it's not calcium hypochlorite. Can I use this you think?View attachment 4392627


I don't know anything about that stuff, I'd stick with the calcium hypochlorite. It changed my life (cloning wise), and it's so cheap...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Sep 10, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


What? I put the damn seat down...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 11, 2019)

raratt said:


> What? I put the damn seat down...


lol

the pic illustrates the definition of "a shit job"


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 11, 2019)

well hello everyone.....went outside this morning only to find out .....what is this wet stuff falling that i haven't seen in 2 month.....from the looks...seem that the gulf coast breeze is gonna bless us with some need rain......woohoo....garden gonna love this...

70F and a wakey bakey

coffee is hot...ready to go.....

had bbq chicken picked off the bone with a toasted bun last night.....with mayo and pickles......wasn't bad at all.....now i need to figure out what i'm gonna do tonight....me and the pooches had a good dinner last night...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 11, 2019)

round #2 in the greenhouses......


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 11, 2019)

doublejj said:


> round #2 in the greenhouses......
> View attachment 4392938
> 
> View attachment 4392939


they look happy.....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 11, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> they look happy.....


I have a very good crew on the job.....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 11, 2019)

Just crossed the 100mi mark on my Schwinn trike.... averaging 5mi a day when I ride


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 11, 2019)

Cleaned up in the east greenhouse a bit and filled the cloner up. I don't even know where these will end up. I just don't like wasting good plant material lol. 

After I did my spinosad dunk on them I found this floating around. Sciarid fly maybe?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 11, 2019)

Just sitting back in a field watch the rain clouds come have a smoke and listening to this...


----------



## raratt (Sep 11, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Just sitting back in a field watch the rain clouds come have a smoke and listening to this...


We listen to and watch David/Pink Floyd every evening before bed. Puts my wife in her happy place.


----------



## raratt (Sep 11, 2019)

A


FresnoFarmer said:


> Sciarid fly maybe


I have noticed a bunch of "long legged " flies on my gourd plants recently. They are predators I found out so I'm all happy with them being there.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 11, 2019)

raratt said:


> A
> 
> I have noticed a bunch of "long legged " flies on my gourd plants recently. They are predators I found out so I'm all happy with them being there.


Mother nature got our back. I just noticed this year how many hover flies and predatory wasps I have around helping out. Lots of soil mites too, thanks to my leaf mold pile.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 11, 2019)

raratt said:


> We listen to and watch David/Pink Floyd every evening before bed. Puts my wife in her happy place.


me too, for some reason it always bring me back to center....well sometimes i have to listen to the whole albums, but yeah center


----------



## raratt (Sep 11, 2019)

Cleaned the dust condom on my exhaust filter and rehung it today. Need to vacuum the grow room out before starting my next endeavor. The girls outside are getting a little fragrant with the sunshine. Guess I ought to go BS with the neighbor to see if he mentions anything. BLT's for dinner while I still have fresh tomatoes. B&S time.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 11, 2019)

Took a few mins out to remember. Love this piece. Peace...


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 11, 2019)

raratt said:


> Cleaned the dust condom on my exhaust filter and rehung it today. Need to vacuum the grow room out before starting my next endeavor. The girls outside are getting a little fragrant with the sunshine. Guess I ought to go BS with the neighbor to see if he mentions anything. BLT's for dinner while I still have fresh tomatoes. B&S time.


I should clean the dust off my condoms, too. It's been a while...


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Sep 11, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I should clean the dust off my condoms, too. It's been a while...


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 12, 2019)

Morning all...it's a nice and balmy 70F this morning.....

Coffee is up and hot......

Wow almost a whole year with this space tomato, i really am surprised it has survived all this BS down here...well at least i know the soil can hold up.....almost time to let these devil hands get busy again....


----------



## ct26turbo (Sep 12, 2019)

Started a new job last night back out here cleanin last truck out has 10 yards n it


----------



## ct26turbo (Sep 12, 2019)

My war hammer


----------



## raratt (Sep 12, 2019)

ct26turbo said:


> Started a new job last night back out here cleanin last truck out has 10 yards n it


AND a new driver I hope...Who does that?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 12, 2019)

looks like Florida i under the gun again and the gulf coast....by looking at the recent weather maps...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 12, 2019)

ct26turbo said:


> My war hammer


kind of looks like fun.


----------



## ANC (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## ct26turbo (Sep 12, 2019)

raratt said:


> AND a new driver I hope...Who does that?


Lol no clue are company gets sent out every were to clean these drums out


----------



## ct26turbo (Sep 12, 2019)

Down the rabbit hole i go


----------



## ct26turbo (Sep 12, 2019)

Got me out here n bangursister Arkansas


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 12, 2019)

ct26turbo said:


> Down the rabbit hole i go


looks like a job for dynamite


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 12, 2019)

ct26turbo said:


> Got me out here n bangursister Arkansas


north or south? asking for a friend.


----------



## ct26turbo (Sep 12, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> north or south? asking for a friend.


Wyndham


----------



## raratt (Sep 12, 2019)

Ah yes, fall.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 12, 2019)

ct26turbo said:


> Started a new job last night back out here cleanin last truck out has 10 yards n it


There used to be a lot of money in rocks.

If you didn't snort the profits.


----------



## ct26turbo (Sep 12, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> There used to be a lot of money in rocks.
> 
> If you didn't snort the profits.


 never that


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 12, 2019)

raratt said:


> Ah yes, fall.


Fall? What’s that? Lol. Our temps have been down the last couple days, so I won’t complain. It got hot AF again after Dorian pasted last week, looks like rain is coming this weekend with this new tropical system trying to form.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 12, 2019)

ct26turbo said:


> never that


Nice..


----------



## Rider101 (Sep 12, 2019)

Smoked a joint made salsa and some how burned my lips.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 12, 2019)

Rider101 said:


> Smoked a joint made salsa and some how burned my lips.


On the salsa or the joint?


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 12, 2019)

raratt said:


> Ah yes, fall.


Tomorrow may be the hottest day I’ve gotten all year. Set up a shade structure today.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 12, 2019)

I forgot my ipad on top of the car and drove away today... ironically to the apple store.  At least the neighbor was nice enough to pick it up and leave it on our patio. I'm not having any luck with my devices the past few months .



Finger print reader and touch screen still work!


----------



## lokie (Sep 12, 2019)

Rider101 said:


> Smoked a joint made salsa and some how burned my lips.


You should put out the roach before it gets that short.


----------



## lokie (Sep 12, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I forgot my ipad on top of the car and drove away today... ironically to the apple store.  At least the neighbor was nice enough to pick it up and leave it on our patio. I'm not having any luck with my devices the past few months .
> 
> View attachment 4393573
> 
> ...


There is a god. Your life line to gardening and sanity still comes up.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 12, 2019)

lokie said:


> There is a god. Your life line to gardening and sanity still comes up.


and porn... can't forget porn. I called mobile square and they'll replace the glass while I wait for $80. Since touch still works they don't have to replace the screen.


----------



## raratt (Sep 12, 2019)

ct26turbo said:


> never that


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 12, 2019)

Yay its POETS day


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 12, 2019)

Looks like my house shoes are kaput. 
 
I really should get out of the house more often.


----------



## Rider101 (Sep 12, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> On the salsa or the joint?


Both 

I was chopping up the jalapeno peppers for the salsa and made the mistake of smoking a joint without washing my hands so the juice on my fingers that got transferred to the joint.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 12, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Been trimming my ass off! It never gets exciting but it makes a good time for audiobooks.
> 
> Turn it into your health kick no one will touch it. We add turmeric and a few bits and pieces gets you hi and is amazing on the joints. Which I need for my job.
> Here’s a link! This isn’t our recipe I’ll have to get it from Mrs DD if you want it
> https://foolproofliving.com/turmeric-paste/


Never thought of the audio books while trimming . . . Good idea


----------



## lokie (Sep 12, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Looks like my house shoes are kaput.
> View attachment 4393729
> I really should get out of the house more often.


Get some Gorilla Tape and you can extend the longevity of those vessels.


----------



## lokie (Sep 12, 2019)

Coloradoclear said:


> Never thought of the audio books while trimming . . . Good idea


Audio Books ROCK.

I have logged 1Mil+ miles listening to audio books.

Highly recommended to family and friends.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 12, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Yay its POETS day


The night was dark, the sky was blue

Around the corner the shit wagon flew


Oh, you mean it's Friday over there.

never mind


----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 12, 2019)

Went to work, then gym and came home to a package . . . Bud Explosion PK and headed straight for the garden lol!


----------



## lokie (Sep 12, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Yay its POETS day





tangerinegreen555 said:


> The night was dark, the sky was blue
> 
> Around the corner the shit wagon flew
> 
> ...


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 12, 2019)

Rider101 said:


> Both
> 
> I was chopping up the jalapeno peppers for the salsa and made the mistake of smoking a joint without washing my hands so the juice on my fingers that got transferred to the joint.


Ouch, could have been worst, bhut jolokia j/s


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 12, 2019)

Trusses got put up on the plates yesterday afternoon. Me and a buddy just finished rolling up half of them and did the blocking as we went. Had to drill all them vent holes in the eaves blocking def slowed shit down.

We’re all beat!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 12, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Trusses got put up on the plates yesterday afternoon. Me and a buddy just finished rolling up half of them and did the blocking as we went. Had to drill all them vent holes in the eaves blocking def slowed shit down.
> View attachment 4393733
> We’re all beat!
> View attachment 4393734


That poor, exhausted dog, shame on you Aero LOL!! 

Seriously, it's looking like a building!! Nice job


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 12, 2019)

@raratt


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 12, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> That poor, exhausted dog, shame on you Aero LOL!!
> 
> Seriously, it's looking like a building!! Nice job


Thank you!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 12, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Thank you!


You're welcome, where is my salmon of thank you? LOL


----------



## raratt (Sep 12, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> @raratt
> View attachment 4393738
> View attachment 4393739


I guess she likes being outdoors more than indoors. Glad someone can see the colors she is supposed to have. I'm curious to see if the nuggs are more dense outdoors. Never thought the little clone I took would turn into a tree! lol. Nice pictures by the way.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 12, 2019)

raratt said:


> I guess she likes being outdoors more than indoors. Glad someone can see the colors she is supposed to have. I'm curious to see if the nuggs are more dense outdoors. Never thought the little clone I took would turn into a tree! lol. Nice pictures by the way.


Sun is f'n amazing!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 13, 2019)

Cut the lawn and mulched the south gh. 
 

Just finished transplanting a few seedlings an hour ago. Perfect timing with the full moon and all.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 13, 2019)

morning on this Friday the 13th......i would hope that everyone giving a chance tonight would go outside and raise a glass to the full moon tonight.....happy harvest moon....

well it's 71F and a wakey wakey........be in the mid 90's today.....the cool thing is the RH around here has dropped significantly.....

welp coffee is hot a ready to go.....gotta go help a buddy of mine with is cattle and other assortments....like i mentioned he's getting ready for a roping event he's holding....

time to mix some soil....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 13, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> morning on this Friday the 13th......i would hope that everyone giving a chance tonight would go outside and raise a glass to the full moon tonight.....happy harvest moon....
> 
> well it's 71F and a wakey wakey........be in the mid 90's today.....the cool thing is the RH around here has dropped significantly.....
> 
> ...


It's overcast here and they're calling for rain tonight.  I'm going to a Ghost movie themed couples pottery class tonight to "celebrate" the 13th.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 13, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's overcast here and they're calling for rain tonight.
> 
> 
> It's overcast here and they're calling for rain tonight.  I'm going to a Ghost movie themed couples pottery class tonight to "celebrate" the 13th.


damn that blows, it's gonna be clear skies for us here.......so the moon is gonna light everything up.....

and from the looks and from what my wife said seems we are gonna have a nice cook out tonight with some close friends and colleagues

just hope they don't start up that drum circle....then it gets real interesting....

welp soil is stirred just need to let it set for a couple a days


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 13, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> damn that blows, it's gonna be clear skies for us here.......so the moon is gonna light everything up.....
> 
> and from the looks and from what my wife said seems we are gonna have a nice cook out tonight with some close friends and colleagues
> 
> ...


I woke up at 2 or 3 am and went outside with wife for a toke and I thought it was dawn already it was so bright.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 13, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> damn that blows, it's gonna be clear skies for us here.......so the moon is gonna light everything up.....
> 
> and from the looks and from what my wife said seems we are gonna have a nice cook out tonight with some close friends and colleagues
> 
> ...


The news said it will be 30 years before we have another Friday 13th full moon. I better catch this one, might not be around for the next...


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 13, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I woke up at 2 or 3 am and went outside with wife for a toke and I thought it was dawn already it was so bright.


tonight that moon should just a tad bigger than expected when it comes up......it will start with a yellowish tent and then go white........

telescope stand is out.....hehe...glad i have the right filter for tonight...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 13, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> tonight that moon should just a tad bigger than expected when it comes up......it will start with a yellowish tent and then go white........
> 
> telescope stand is out.....hehe...glad i have the right filter for tonight...


I have a telescope from my father in law but it's missing parts. Maybe when we smoke a Gushers blunt tonight we will see it better lol. Gotta mix some more soil today too and transplant a few more into 1 gallons.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 13, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> The news said it will be 30 years before we have another Friday 13th full moon. I better catch this one, might not be around for the next...


true...hey that bee keeper friend of mine is gonna be here


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 13, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's overcast here and they're calling for rain tonight.  I'm going to a Ghost movie themed couples pottery class tonight to "celebrate" the 13th.


Could be orgasmic and sounds like fun but do please be careful.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 13, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I have a telescope from my father in law but it's missing parts. Maybe when we smoke a Gushers blunt tonight we will see it better lol. Gotta mix some more soil today too and transplant a few more into 1 gallons.


put a nice polarizing filter on the eye pieace, you can see awesome detail on the moon, think they also make a filter for binoc's too


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Sep 13, 2019)

Been busy as fuck the last few weeks. In between busting out the OT at work and (poorly) maintain my grow I've been trying to get my truck built before the snow flies. That hasn't been going too well so I just made a deal on a 99 f350 V10 dually dump with a plow, picking it up sometime next week. Nothing like going overkill for a winter beater . Then 3 days ago I applied for a position in the service /repair area of my company and it sounds like I'm getting it... . Much more varied work, so it should keep me interested, and it's gonna be a few more $$ an hour plus commission. So in 2 months I've worked warehouse inventory, shipping and 3 different mechanical assembly lines. They thought I was joking when I said I'd be in management within a year.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 13, 2019)

Went to the driving range. Crappy food. But decent beer and view.


----------



## raratt (Sep 13, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> a tad bigger than expected when it comes up


That's what she said...


----------



## lokie (Sep 13, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's overcast here and they're calling for rain tonight.  I'm going to a Ghost movie themed couples pottery class tonight to "celebrate" the 13th.


If it does not clear up there is always Santana!


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 13, 2019)

What a great day to get out to the park with friends. Happy Friday the 13th!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 13, 2019)

what's going on out there?


----------



## raratt (Sep 13, 2019)

I made some stumps today, it was time for the Napali Pinks to come down. Put up a yellow card in case the bugs didn't understand they weren't wanted. The Straw Cheez still have some time. Happy Harvest Moon.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 13, 2019)

Finished without any injuries on a Friday 13th.
still need to do some lateral bracing.
Time to pop off some caps out the window of my new indoor shooting range.


----------



## raratt (Sep 13, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Finished without any injuries on a Friday 13th.
> View attachment 4394105still need to do some lateral bracing.
> Time to pop off some caps out the window of my new indoor shooting range.


Won't be long until that puppy is dried in and ready for weather. That'll give you a lot more elbow room. I lived in a tent when I was helping my dad build his house up on the ridge, it was OK until it rained hard and the floor was all wet, the snow was even more fun.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 13, 2019)

Fuck you burned up propane tank!

Straight gangsta style


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 13, 2019)

raratt said:


> Won't be long until that puppy is dried in and ready for weather. That'll give you a lot more elbow room. I lived in a tent when I was helping my dad build his house up on the ridge, it was OK until it rained hard and the floor was all wet, the snow was even more fun.


Supposed to rain monday. That sucks bro


----------



## raratt (Sep 13, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Supposed to rain monday. That sucks bro


I saw that, I just checked the satellite forecast, there might be more on Thurs also, I'll know more the closer we get to then. Long range satellite forecasts change a lot.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 13, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Finished without any injuries on a Friday 13th.
> View attachment 4394105still need to do some lateral bracing.
> Time to pop off some caps out the window of my new indoor shooting range.


You going to put on a metal roof?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 13, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> Went to the driving range. Crappy food. But decent beer and view.
> 
> View attachment 4394027


That looks better then my $150 dinner , the wife & I had just now, I knew I wasn’t into the style when I booked the table , but figured the food would have been good. 

Probably smoke another joint n get some cereal. Fruit Loops for the win .


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 13, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> You going to put on a metal roof?


No. I pussed out and am paying to have a comp roof put on. $8000 for roof and gutters. Only other thing i’m subbing out is the stucco. I’ll be lathing it.

If i went metal i would have done it, but my back cant handle roofing it with a comp.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 13, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuck you burned up propane tank!
> View attachment 4394120
> Straight gangsta style


That’s what’s up brother. You should see my new build I’m working on. I’ll send you a pm


----------



## KushKing420x (Sep 13, 2019)

Is there any point in transplanting during flower?Will it increase my yield?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 13, 2019)

KushKing420x said:


> Is there any point in transplanting during flower?Will it increase my yield?


Depends on your situation. If you’re in super small pots it might help. But at this point the plant is focusing on producing buds instead of roots. It won’t hurt, but it might not help either. 

And if you do a shitty transplant it might even take away from yield.


----------



## KushKing420x (Sep 13, 2019)

Right now it’s in a 7 gallon pot and I’m about week 2-3 of flower here’s what she’s looking like now


----------



## raratt (Sep 13, 2019)

KushKing420x said:


> Right now it’s in a 7 gallon pot and I’m about week 2-3 of flower here’s what she’s looking like now


https://www.rollitup.org/f/outdoor-growing.48/


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 13, 2019)

Set up soaker hoses because i know my big ass aint gonna fit in the greenhouses when they get to flowering. Just finished transplanting the rest of the seedlings. Now smoking and watching the full moon radiate. Its awesome!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 13, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuck you burned up propane tank!
> View attachment 4394120
> Straight gangsta style


My kinda party.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 13, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuck you burned up propane tank!
> View attachment 4394120
> Straight gangsta style


It's that outfit that's gansta. That hat is pimp af...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 14, 2019)

raratt said:


> I made some stumps today, it was time for the Napali Pinks to come down. Put up a yellow card in case the bugs didn't understand they weren't wanted. The Straw Cheez still have some time. Happy Harvest Moon. View attachment 4394073 View attachment 4394074


If you put some inside out masking tape on the line in between plants and on the main stalks you will capture all the crawlers. I did this when i harvested plants with aphids. Caught hella and had to keep changing out the tape lol.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 14, 2019)

KushKing420x said:


> Right now it’s in a 7 gallon pot and I’m about week 2-3 of flower here’s what she’s looking like now


I’d leave them alone. But a good thing about those fabric pots is you can just bury them. No need to remove them. The roots will just grow right through. Zero transplant shock.


----------



## raratt (Sep 14, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> If you put some inside out masking tape on the line in between plants and on the main stalks you will capture all the crawlers. I did this when i harvested plants with aphids. Caught hella and had to keep changing out the tape lol.


Tape it is, thanks.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 14, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> I’d leave them alone. But a good thing about those fabric pots is you can just bury them. No need to remove them. The roots will just grow right through. Zero transplant shock.


This is how I'm going to start doing it. I heard the rootballs rip a bit when transplanting from 10-65 galllon. No transplant shock though, but breaking roots isn't a good sound.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 14, 2019)

Made waffle batter, boiled three eggs. 

Thinking about making a picnic lunch to take somewhere with my daughter, but it’s gonna be hot as balls today...at least for me. I melt when it hits the mid 90s, and I’m sure my 16 month old doesn’t like it either.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 14, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> This is how I'm going to start doing it. I heard the rootballs rip a bit when transplanting from 10-65 galllon. No transplant shock though, but breaking roots isn't a good sound.


If you got the time to keep vegging after transplant it won’t matter at all. But to transplant and risk shock while in flower definitely isn’t a good thing.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 14, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> This is how I'm going to start doing it. I heard the rootballs rip a bit when transplanting from 10-65 galllon. No transplant shock though, but breaking roots isn't a good sound.


I remember sprouting some very expensive seeds in paper towels once (the last time I used paper towels ever).

There were tiny hair roots off the tap root that penetrated the paper towel somehow and I heard that disturbing ripping sound and ruined one taking it off the paper towel. Didn't grow.

The others I just cut around the paper towel and burried the little paper towel chunk with it and they worked.

Never again for that shit.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 14, 2019)

This is mesmerizing...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 14, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Made waffle batter, boiled three eggs.
> 
> Thinking about making a picnic lunch to take somewhere with my daughter, but it’s gonna be hot as balls today...at least for me. I melt when it hits the mid 90s, and I’m sure my 16 month old doesn’t like it either.


Yes it’s too hot for me here in the 90’s as well. I was outside walking around the lake at 730 am with thick overcast by 9 am the clouds broke . The sun came out and it was mighty uncomfortable. So I’m staying in and painting today. I mixed a color I never mixed before. Gold and yellow.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 14, 2019)

Oh yeah. I told y'all a couple weekends ago I needed to get supports around the plants that following week. Finally did it lol. I think I'm going to have to invest in a fogger. No way am I going to fit in this thing and be able to spray.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 14, 2019)

Finished 2 canvases. I gotta go out and get more canvas circles to fill the entire wall. 
In need of skinnier paint brushes as well. 
This is a personal project before I move onto 2 other requested pieces.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 14, 2019)

@Gary Goodson 

That's a lot of FHRITP dix there.

Forwarding pic to RIU hall of fame tape measure dix exhibit.

#RIUhistorian


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 14, 2019)

Mariners vs White Sox
 
Go Ms!
(It’s Ichiro bobblehead night.)


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 14, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Oh yeah. I told y'all a couple weekends ago I needed to get supports around the plants that following week. Finally did it lol. I think I'm going to have to invest in a fogger. No way am I going to fit in this thing and be able to spray. View attachment 4394439
> View attachment 4394440


I lost two fogger/atomizers in the fire  I bought another one a couple months ago. But when the outdoor plants are large we fill a garbage can with what we want to spray, and feed an electric pressure washer with a sump pump inside that garbage can. Dial it in with the right tip and go to town. You’ll most likely use more of what you mixed up doing it like this vs. the fogger but Omg, it’s way faster than a fogger/atomizer.


----------



## raratt (Sep 14, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> electric pressure washer


I would think a Wagner power painter with the pickup tube would work on a smaller scale and atomize the spray a lot better than a tank sprayer.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 14, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Mariners vs White Sox
> View attachment 4394599
> Go Ms!
> (It’s Ichiro bobblehead night.)


Ok I'm officially jealous!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 14, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Mariners vs White Sox
> View attachment 4394599
> Go Ms!
> (It’s Ichiro bobblehead night.)


Similar attendance at a Padres game.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 14, 2019)

raratt said:


> I would think a Wagner power painter with the pickup tube would work on a smaller scale and atomize the spray a lot better than a tank sprayer.


Yeah those work ok(the small ones) I tried that before the atomizers became popular.
A fogger/atomizer is 100X’s faster than a pump tank sprayer but an electric power washer is even WAY faster. Def not always practical though, like indoor lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 14, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah those work ok(the small ones) I tried that before the atomizers became popular.
> A fogger/atomizer is 100X’s faster than a pump tank sprayer but an electric power washer is even WAY faster. Def not always practical though, like indoor lol.


Discussions like this make me so happy I grow small plants indoors


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 14, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah those work ok(the small ones) I tried that before the atomizers became popular.
> A fogger/atomizer is 100X’s faster than a pump tank sprayer but an electric power washer is even WAY faster. Def not always practical though, like indoor lol.


Good idea. I have a paint sprayer ill try tomorrow in the a.m.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 14, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Good idea. I have a paint sprayer ill try tomorrow in the a.m.


In your spare time, a few kitten pics please? @Blue Wizard will thank us for kitten pron


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 14, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> In your spare time, a few kitten pics please? @Blue Wizard will thank us for kitten pron


This the best I can get rn. He's been a bad boy today.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 14, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> This the best I can get rn. He's been a bad boy today. View attachment 4394653


Ahhhh!! well you all know we have those days!! You are so blessed. Would you just look at that face


----------



## raratt (Sep 14, 2019)

I'm stoned. This sounded good.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 14, 2019)

raratt said:


> I'm stoned. This sounded good.


this one gives me flashbacks....


----------



## KushKing420x (Sep 14, 2019)

Ok y’all I have another question.. I’m in about week 2-3 of flower and I noticed the pistils on just about all my buds are already starting to turn red is this normal this early? If not what could be the cause? I took a few pics


----------



## doublejj (Sep 14, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah those work ok(the small ones) I tried that before the atomizers became popular.
> A fogger/atomizer is 100X’s faster than a pump tank sprayer but an electric power washer is even WAY faster. Def not always practical though, like indoor lol.


I bought one of these for the crew.....wet/dry backpack fogger. who says I don't have a heart?...


----------



## KushKing420x (Sep 15, 2019)

Anyone?


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 15, 2019)

KushKing420x said:


> Anyone?


 
Try posting a thread in the outdoor growing section you will get plenty of responses.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 15, 2019)

KushKing420x said:


> Anyone?


Try the grow section and good luck.


----------



## KushKing420x (Sep 15, 2019)

How do you post a thread?


----------



## lokie (Sep 15, 2019)

KushKing420x said:


> How do you post a thread?


You have found a 






And you need further assistance?

Please check out these new options.
https://www.rollitup.org/


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 15, 2019)

Spinosad in the paint sprayer worked out pretty good this morning.


----------



## raratt (Sep 15, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Spinosad in the paint sprayer worked out pretty good this morning.


I thought it might work. I'm all about shade tree fixes. The tape on my plants is catching all kinds of the sap sucking bitches.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 15, 2019)

raratt said:


> I thought it might work. I'm all about shade tree fixes. The tape on my plants is catching all kinds of the sap sucking bitches.


Glad its working out for you. Yeah man. The coverage I get in such a short amount of time with the paint sprayer compared to the pump sprayer is outstanding. And i dont have to enter the greenhouse. Just roll up the sides and blast away.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 15, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> This is mesmerizing...


I guarantee that is more manual labor than I have done, or ever will do in my entire life combined. He must have attended the @tangerinegreen555 and @420God work ethic seminar in Laos last year, money well spent...


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 15, 2019)

I hate Monday’s especially this one. I just can’t be fucked today.


----------



## jungle666 (Sep 15, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I hate Monday’s especially this one. I just can’t be fucked today.


Yeah,,i don't like Mondays!!


----------



## ct26turbo (Sep 16, 2019)

Got to Collinsville Illinois last night n now this tower will be my second home for next week or so along with 16 trucks


----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2019)

Water is falling from the sky this morning. First time it has rained since the beginning of June. I'm sure @Aeroknow is cussing it this morning. Looks like it is over for now. Might get a shower Wed night but it won't add up to much. Mornin all.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2019)

ok i accomplished waking up this morning....hope everyone had a good harvest moon and such...

it's 73F but with 80% Rh....gonna hit the mid nineties by the afternoon...and looks like we night get a little rain towards the end of the week.....killer now i won't here crunch crunch as i walk through my grass......we had a nice party friday night, had a few people stay over cause i took away they're keys but everything worked out saturday. Worked all day sunday cleaning from around the bottom of the house cause today i have people coming in putting in new skirting and gonna re-lvl the house.....


think the space tomato is on it's last throws honestly, walked out this morning it looks so droopy....let see if i can last the week...if it can't well at least i know the test will finally complete itself....then i can back to better things


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Could be orgasmic and sounds like fun but do please be careful.
> 
> View attachment 4394007


lol they use the same image in their advertising. It was okay, all the other couples were way older than us and _really _serious about their pottery. We left during a break before they fired the stuff we made. Not really our type of crowd.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 16, 2019)

I was afraid they were going to get into glazing. Glad you got out beforehand.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 16, 2019)

I just scored a set of like new 255 35R19 Blizzacks for $300


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 16, 2019)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4395443
> 
> Nice score as long as there are not too many miles on them. Any idea how many actual miles are on them?


I’d guess under 1000 km, they didn’t know, was on a trade in.
Still has the nubs on the side. Bought from a car dealer (Lexis)


I stopped at mucho for some tocos, when I came out , I was rolling a few joints for the road, I look over n there’s a guy sucking on a cart, then he pulls a full size torch out n takes a big dab.
I rolled him a fatty, told him it was my good deed for the day.
He seems pretty stoked


----------



## lokie (Sep 16, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’d guess under 1000 km, they didn’t know, was on a trade in.
> Still has the nubs on the side. Bought from a car dealer (Lexis)
> 
> 
> ...


 

They are out of stock at the places I looked and highly priced if you can find them.

Too high for my blood, but at $300 for the set that's sweet.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 16, 2019)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4395469
> 
> They are out of stock at the places I looked and highly priced if you can find them.
> 
> Too high for my blood, but at $300 for the set that's sweet.



My winter beater said it had enough, so I gave it to my friends son for a “big quad” for around the property. I don’t wanna buy another , n I’ve got a lot car to keep on the road and don’t care about winter driving it anymore, as I’m going to sell in the spring and can’t have my wife driving it with out good tires .I live in Canada , n my street gets plowed once a year(no jk), she mostly drives my truck. 
I still have the original tires , summers n winter from when it was bought, but they are getting surface cracking but still lots of tread . 

In the summer I run


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 16, 2019)

Glad I don't live where I have to have snows. Usually only 5-10 days in the winter when I'd really need them. Remember when it was de rigueur to have studded snows back in the the bias-belted olden days?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 16, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Glad I don't live where I have to have snows. Usually only 5-10 days in the winter when I'd really need them. Remember when it was de rigueur to have studded snows back in the the bias-belted olden days?


I usually have 7 months of winter


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> I was afraid they were going to get into glazing. Glad you got out beforehand.


It was only two and a half hours so they do a bunch of the steps for you. You tell them what colour you like and pick up your creation in a week. 



lokie said:


> I'm certain you would meet some interesting people on a cruise.
> 
> View attachment 4395437
> Join us as we set sail to a simpler place with like-minded people who’ll part as lifelong friends. Here you are safe to celebrate your true self with or without clothes. Travel to the most exotic spots mother nature has to offer with the Captains of Bare Cruising.
> ...


The chances of me getting along with a stranger increase dramatically when they're wearing pants.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 16, 2019)

raratt said:


> Water is falling from the sky this morning. First time it has rained since the beginning of June. I'm sure @Aeroknow is cussing it this morning. Looks like it is over for now. Might get a shower Wed night but it won't add up to much. Mornin all.


Yeah that sucked but I was ready for it. The shitty thing is I drove all the way to costco yesterday to get a couple 2-packs of tarps but they were out  Still spent a few-four hundred dollars though lol.
Had to settle with some tarps from home depot.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah that sucked but I was ready for it. The shitty thing is I drove all the way to costco yesterday to get a couple 2-packs of tarps but they were out  Still spent a few-four hundred dollars though lol.
> Had to settle with some tarps from home depot.


Costco.....the only store you can go in for a chicken and come out with $2800 worth of electronics....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was only two and a half hours so they do a bunch of the steps for you. You tell them what colour you like and pick up your creation in a week.
> 
> 
> 
> The chances of me getting along with a stranger increase dramatically when they're wearing pants.


you really won't have any fun on No Pants Day......


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 16, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Glad I don't live where I have to have snows. Usually only 5-10 days in the winter when I'd really need them. Remember when it was de rigueur to have studded snows back in the the bias-belted olden days?


Front wheel drive and global warming changed the tire industry.

I bought my 1st 4x4 truck right after it took me 60 minutes to drive 5 miles one snowy night 15 yrs. ago. I've had my new truck 2 years and it's been in 4WD once.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Front wheel drive and global warming changed the tire industry.
> 
> I bought my 1st 4x4 truck right after it took me 60 minutes to drive 5 miles one snowy night 15 yrs. ago. I've had my new truck 2 years and it's been in 4WD once.


You won't get to my farm in the winter without 4WD.....


----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2019)

Our snow is trained to stay in the mountains where it belongs. My 4X4 truck has brush scratches from when I used to go deer hunting and the tires made for snow and mud but it stays on the road mostly now.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 16, 2019)

raratt said:


> Our snow is trained to stay in the mountains where it belongs. My 4X4 truck has brush scratches from when I used to go deer hunting and the tires made for snow and mud but it stays on the road mostly now.


If other people with bald tires would stay off the roads around here, I wouldn't need 4WD. 

But when it does snow, you need to restart on hills when the dumb ass in front of me stops spinning sideways.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2019)

raratt said:


> Our snow is trained to stay in the mountains where it belongs. My 4X4 truck has brush scratches from when I used to go deer hunting and the tires made for snow and mud but it stays on the road mostly now.


Parts of the road ( I hate to call it a road, more like a trail) to the farm are in a creek bed. In the winter it can be like driving up a waterfall...


----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Parts of the road ( I hate to call it a road, more like a trail) to the farm are in a creek bed. In the winter it can be like driving up a waterfall...


There are a few spots where we hunted/fished at that the road goes across some creeks and you have to make sure there isn't too much water in them before crossing. We were on old logging roads. We hunted from about 2500' up to about 6000' so the weather was quite changeable depending on altitude.


----------



## ct26turbo (Sep 16, 2019)

Been at work since 4 n got 5 more hours to go


----------



## ct26turbo (Sep 16, 2019)

Ordered these for my s10 also 15x4 up front n 15x8 n the rear


----------



## ct26turbo (Sep 16, 2019)

My lil s10


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 17, 2019)

how'd the F......butterfly effect or something.....looks like we are under the gun in the Houston area......
 
this is gonna get interesting....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 17, 2019)

Went shopping for new luggage and a swimsuit today. My sister will be here this afternoon so I can start showing her what needs to be done in the garden. The trellis isn't nearly as filled as I was hoping it would be by this point, not sure how I feel about having her tuck and train. Hopefully it fills out by Thursday. I'm stressing tf out that I'm forgetting about something... I thought vacations were supposed to be relaxing.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Went shopping for new luggage and a swimsuit today. My sister will be here this afternoon so I can start showing her what needs to be done in the garden. The trellis isn't nearly as filled as I was hoping it would be by this point, not sure how I feel about having her tuck and train. Hopefully it fills out by Thursday. I'm stressing tf out that I'm forgetting about something... I thought vacations were supposed to be relaxing.


No, that's why I hate them. You always forget something crucial.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 17, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Went shopping for new luggage and a swimsuit today. My sister will be here this afternoon so I can start showing her what needs to be done in the garden. The trellis isn't nearly as filled as I was hoping it would be by this point, not sure how I feel about having her tuck and train. Hopefully it fills out by Thursday. I'm stressing tf out that I'm forgetting about something... I thought vacations were supposed to be relaxing.


Get a roll of green painters tape , n tell her to keep it close by . If any brake or kink , wrap the area like a little cast . 
I get in a rush n brake branches all the time, 
If you forget about the tape , the plant has no problem busting a single or double wrap.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 17, 2019)

Spring is here well a least for a few days
Hump day!! It gets better from here.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 17, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> No, that's why I hate them. You always forget something crucial.


I've been procrastinating and just started getting ready today.  Did a test run and there's no way in hell I can fit clothes for 9 days and nights into a single suitcase and carry on bag, so I need to go buy another suitcase. I've already wrapped and packed my gift and card so I'm sure I have the most important thing. At least this trip is in the US so I can buy anything I've forgotten locally. A small package from Tiffany arrived yesterday and nothing more was said about it, I think that's my gift 



BigHornBuds said:


> Get a roll of green painters tape , n tell her to keep it close by . If any brake or kink , wrap the area like a little cast .
> I get in a rush n brake branches all the time,
> If you forget about the tape , the plant has no problem busting a single or double wrap.


Thank you for the tip. Can you do this in flower? I've just over a week in and stretch has been minimal. This pic was taken yesterday morning.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 17, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've been procrastinating and just started getting ready today.  Did a test run and there's no way in hell I can fit clothes for 9 days and nights into a single suitcase and carry on bag, so I need to go buy another suitcase. I've already wrapped and packed my gift and card so I'm sure I have the most important thing. At least this trip is in the US so I can buy anything I've forgotten locally. A small package from Tiffany arrived yesterday and nothing more was said about it, I think that's my gift
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya, you can do it any time. 
I’ll add that if it’s a brake (air able to enter) 
At a node , remove the bud site , to get a good seal or the air will cause a loss of prime to the “pump” / branch .


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 17, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've been procrastinating and just started getting ready today.  Did a test run and there's no way in hell I can fit clothes for 9 days and nights into a single suitcase and carry on bag, so I need to go buy another suitcase. I've already wrapped and packed my gift and card so I'm sure I have the most important thing. At least this trip is in the US so I can buy anything I've forgotten locally. A small package from Tiffany arrived yesterday and nothing more was said about it, I think that's my gift
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are forgetting me!

Set up video chat with her, if need be she can show you what she thinks is wrong, that way it wont be as bad in your imagination and you still have control.

Tiffany the store? Nice either way.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 17, 2019)

For shits n giggle , I figured I’d show ya .
Pics always help


KINK


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 17, 2019)

BRAKE


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 17, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Ya, you can do it any time.
> I’ll add that if it’s a brake (air able to enter)
> At a node , remove the bud site , to get a good seal or the air will cause a loss of prime to the “pump” / branch .


Perfect! I've been so careful this being my first time doing a scrog. I haven't broken a single limb yet. Those pics are an awesome illustration. I really appreciate you doing that to your plants so I can show her what to do.



Grandpapy said:


> You are forgetting me!
> 
> Set up video chat with her, if need be she can show you what she thinks is wrong, that way it wont be as bad in your imagination and you still have control.
> 
> Tiffany the store? Nice either way.


I think I need a bigger suitcase.  We'll be facetiming so I can help as much as I can and see my dog. Yes it's the Tiffany store, I love going in and browsing. I rarely ever buy anything. You wouldn't believe how much self control is needed to not go snooping to find out what it is.


----------



## lokie (Sep 17, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Went shopping for new luggage and a swimsuit today. My sister will be here this afternoon so I can start showing her what needs to be done in the garden. The trellis isn't nearly as filled as I was hoping it would be by this point, not sure how I feel about having her tuck and train. Hopefully it fills out by Thursday. I'm stressing tf out that I'm forgetting about something... I thought vacations were supposed to be relaxing.


Dad - Maintenance man.
Sister - landscaping.

ooooo, Mom is going to be so upset to be the last to know.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 17, 2019)

lokie said:


> Dad - Maintenance man.
> Sister - landscaping.
> 
> ooooo, Mom is going to be so upset to be the last to know.


lol She enlisted herself when I told her that I'm starting the next batch when I get back. I've given her and her husband a few ounces so they have a vested interest. Mom isn't on the need to know list.


----------



## lokie (Sep 17, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol She enlisted herself when I told her that I'm starting the next batch when I get back. I've given her and her husband a few ounces so they have a vested interest. Mom isn't on the need to know list.



Maybe mom could be head of distribution?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 17, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Perfect! I've been so careful this being my first time doing a scrog. I haven't broken a single limb yet. Those pics are an awesome illustration. I really appreciate you doing that to your plants so I can show her what to do.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I need a bigger suitcase.  We'll be facetiming so I can help as much as I can and see my dog. Yes it's the Tiffany store, I love going in and browsing. I rarely ever buy anything. You wouldn't believe how much self control is needed to not go snooping to find out what it is.


No problem, just a male that keeps getting cut back waiting for his time to shine again.


----------



## lokie (Sep 17, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> No problem, just a male that keeps getting cut back waiting for his time to shine again.


On my last grow a plant split in 2 down the center. A good 1". Gorilla tape to the rescue. Worked nice it still offered up 1/4 lb.

The odd thing is at harvest I found that a second plant had split. Bad. Not knowing before harvest there was no way to tell it needed attention.
The second plant offered up very near 1/4 lb.


Neither plant ever showed visible signs apart from the split itself. Limb nor leaf droop either.

I learn something new every time. This time I learned that espalier is NOT the technique to train MJ.






While it can produce the added time is not worth the investment and the weight of the limbs causes issues..


----------



## raratt (Sep 17, 2019)

Replaced the pull rope on the mower, boy has no reason not to mow now. Cut down the Strawberry Cheesecake plants today and hung them. Refilled the beer shelf and the boy has dinner covered. Mashed potatoes and cube steaks with a salad. Buds and suds time.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> Replaced the pull rope on the mower, boy has no reason not to mow now. Cut down the Strawberry Cheesecake plants today and hung them. Refilled the beer shelf and the boy has dinner covered. Mashed potatoes and cube steaks with a salad. Buds and suds time.


What time should I be there?


----------



## raratt (Sep 17, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> What time should I be there?


We eat late, but it should be done by about 6:30-7.


----------



## lokie (Sep 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> Replaced the pull rope on the mower, boy has no reason not to mow now. Cut down the Strawberry Cheesecake plants today and hung them. Refilled the beer shelf and the boy has dinner covered. Mashed potatoes and cube steaks with a salad. Buds and suds time.


I know a boy that uses a tripod to mow the lawn. He is happy the amount of grass there is is not much. 20'x25' I guess.


It starts fine and will cut.

His dad could easily get a new one but when I asked why not he said "This one starts and the boy gets the job done."

I thought he was a dick before, now I'm sure.


----------



## raratt (Sep 17, 2019)

lokie said:


> get a new one


My son can weld, he would fix it himself.


----------



## lokie (Sep 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> My son can weld, he would fix it himself.


This kids dad is a big mouth for a living. Sales.

He does not know what hard work is but he can talk you into a different conversation in an instant.
And always trying to sell. It doesn't need to be monetary based either. I've seen him tell stories and embellish 
distinct flaws into a star quality.

The kids ok but his folks are "unique individuals".


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 17, 2019)

Hangin' with Mr. Stink. 
 
He's feral, if you couldn't tell...


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hangin' with Mr. Stink.
> View attachment 4396127
> He's feral, if you couldn't tell...


Ahhh!!!!!!!! You got adopted, how sweet


----------



## raratt (Sep 17, 2019)

I wanted to go to this concert so bad, I was a bit young though. A few days of music.


----------



## SCJedi (Sep 17, 2019)

My wife has never been to Hawaii and we are taking all of her kids and grandkids in December to Kauai. Since that is our anniversary and I didn't think that sounded romantic I bought us tickets for Kona in January. She will go from "never been" to "been twice" in just over a month.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 18, 2019)

lokie said:


> I know a boy that uses a tripod to mow the lawn. He is happy the amount of grass there is is not much. 20'x25' I guess.
> View attachment 4396041
> 
> It starts fine and will cut.
> ...


LOL, when I was a kid (besides walking to school uphill in the snow 5 miles both ways), all I ever had to use was a manual push mower, so the added incentive was to not let the grass get too tall. I would have thought this sad, 3 wheeled bitch was a gift from heaven!


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> I wanted to go to this concert so bad, I was a bit young though. A few days of music.


I went to a lot of concerts during that period and saw them (so I've been told) at Cobo in Detroit. That was also during the peak of all the good pharmaceutical's that have now passed into history so... 
I remember the Floyd concert cause I had to drive for that one. I wish I would have saved ticket stubs, bought the T/shirt, taken some pictures.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhh!!!!!!!! You got adopted, how sweet


It's true! 
A kitten at the time, Bandit showed up on our doorstep with a broken leg. 
He was living under an eve by a window that had a heater vent. 

We put food & water out every day and it took months for him to actually let us pet him. 

He's an outdoor cat when the weather is nice and likes to sleep inside at night.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 18, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> My wife has never been to Hawaii and we are taking all of her kids and grandkids in December to Kauai. Since that is our anniversary and I didn't think that sounded romantic I bought us tickets for Kona in January. She will go from "never been" to "been twice" in just over a month.


Hawaii doesn't suck.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 18, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hawaii doesn't suck.


Mamashark and I are looking to move to Maui within the next 2 years. I'm a lot of nervous but I'm sure it'll be fine 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Sep 18, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Floyd concert


Saw them at my second concert in '75. Their sound system in quadraphonic blew away all the other bands sound setup that I saw after them. Saw David Gilmour in 94 at the Superdome also. It was like a religious experience.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Mamashark and I are looking to move to Maui within the next 2 years. I'm a lot of nervous but I'm sure it'll be fine
> 
> SH420


Nice! My son just got back and did not want to leave.


----------



## ANC (Sep 18, 2019)

Delivered another light, I am doing so much better than I deserve some days.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 18, 2019)

coffee is up and hot........


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 18, 2019)

lokie said:


> Maybe mom could be head of distribution?


It was awkward enough showing my dad and asking him for help, I'm not going through that again. 



BigHornBuds said:


> No problem, just a male that keeps getting cut back waiting for his time to shine again.


My sis is a dope grower now lol... I'm corrupting my entire family. I had her do all the tucking today. I showed her your photos just in case something went wrong. She's a little intimidated by topping up the nutrients and adjusting ph. She should only have to do that two or three times while I'm away. I'm not having her do reservoir changes or anything crazy like that. This strain doesn't seem to be very stretchy, I'm a week and a half into flower and it's grown maybe five inches at most.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 18, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was awkward enough showing my dad and asking him for help, I'm not going through that again.
> 
> 
> 
> My sis is a dope grower now lol... I'm corrupting my entire family. I had her do all the tucking today. I showed her your photos just in case something went wrong. She's a little intimidated by topping up the nutrients and adjusting ph. She should only have to do that two or three times while I'm away. I'm not having her do reservoir changes or anything crazy like that. This strain doesn't seem to be very stretchy, I'm a week and a half into flower and it's grown maybe five inches at most.


When your sister is done at your place, perhaps she can come to mine. I could use a vacation, and you've already trained her on basic maintenance. By the by, does she look anything like you and is she straight???


----------



## lokie (Sep 18, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was awkward enough showing my dad and asking him for help, I'm not going through that again.
> 
> 
> 
> My sis is a dope grower now lol... I'm corrupting my entire family. I had her do all the tucking today. I showed her your photos just in case something went wrong. She's a little intimidated by topping up the nutrients and adjusting ph. She should only have to do that two or three times while I'm away. I'm not having her do reservoir changes or anything crazy like that. This strain doesn't seem to be very stretchy, I'm a week and a half into flower and it's grown maybe five inches at most.



I'm genuinely interested to know what your mom's thoughts on Marijuana in general is?

I remember showing my dad my 2nd grow. They came to visit and and at some point weed came up.

It's worth mention that my dad has never smoked anything that I know and has had asthma for 50 yrs, I do not
believe he has personal experience with weed. He is not unaware, just has never chosen to partake.

My dad reminisced about times past when he offered to get my grandmother some weed, she had cancer.
I asked him if he had ever seen live marijuana plants, he said no so I asked if he would like to.

His eyes got wide and agreed to view the garden. We discussed the plants and situation at hand for about 30 min.

Never again has he mentioned it.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> *Replaced the pull rope on the mower, boy has no reason not to mow now. Cut down the Strawberry Cheesecake plants today* and hung them. Refilled the beer shelf and the boy has dinner covered. Mashed potatoes and cube steaks with a salad. Buds and suds time.


You cut down your plants with a mower??? That's gangsta...


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 18, 2019)

lokie said:


> This kids dad is a big mouth for a living. Sales.
> 
> He does not know what hard work is but he can talk you into a different conversation in an instant.
> And always trying to sell. It doesn't need to be monetary based either. I've seen him tell stories and embellish
> ...


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 18, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Nice looking horse mate like the bridal. Id love to get a western saddle like that, a good one ain’t cheap though. I generally ride on a stockmans and saddle. Our horses are constantly pampered by my daughter!!


A groom carried his new bride into the lobby of a fine hotel one night. He said loudly, "We were just married! Give us your finest suite!" The hotel clerk said, 'Very good, sir! Would you like the bridal?' The groom replied, "No, thank you. I'll just hold her ears until she gets the hang of it..."


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 18, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> You cut down your plants with a mower??? That's gangsta...


Cut an trim. Efficient farmer.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 18, 2019)

Jerry fixn to be a hurricane hold on bitches. Probably stay a fish storm. That’s what I would expect from a storm named Jerry. Meandering around in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 18, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Jerry fixn to be a hurricane hold on bitches. Probably stay a fish storm. That’s what I would expect from a storm named Jerry. Meandering around in the middle of nowhere.


yeah i'm watching that one......the houston one is about to be finished looks like it moved over the texas and lousiana border and it's been dumping rain.....earlier reports in a rural county 14.9"


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> Saw them at my second concert in '75. Their sound system in quadraphonic blew away all the other bands sound setup that I saw after them. Saw David Gilmour in 94 at the Superdome also. It was like a religious experience.


I saw them in Pittsburgh June 20, 1975. Had to be the same tour right before Welcome to the Machine was released. They played a few songs off it, then went into Dark Side of the Moon for an hour. Finished later with Echos.

I saw them 4 years earlier at the Syria Mosque when Meddle was out. The mosque was a small venue with near perfect acoustics. They went from a 5000 seat place to 50,000 seat stadium in 4 years.

I've seen Brit Floyd tribute band twice in recent years. Takes a 12 piece band now to duplicate the original 4 guys. Worth seeing though, very close.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 18, 2019)

This place was sooo cool. And they tore it down for a parking lot.

https://sites.google.com/site/pittsburghmusichistory/pittsburgh-music-story/venues/syria-mosque


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Sep 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> Saw them at my second concert in '75. Their sound system in quadraphonic blew away all the other bands sound setup that I saw after them. Saw David Gilmour in 94 at the Superdome also. It was like a religious experience.


Floyd 93/94 should have been my first concert, but the old man was worried there would be too many drugs at the outdoor venue. He took me to zz top, indoors, instead.

30 seconds into their first song, I found out what the marijuanas smelled like.


----------



## raratt (Sep 18, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I found out what the marijuanas smelled like.


Back in the day when everyone had a lighter, not a cell phone with a light on it. How the hell you going to light a joint with one of those? I remember going through the gate search and the guard grabs the baggie in my sock.
"What is that?"
"It's not a weapon"
"OK" 
I'm outta there.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 18, 2019)

Watered all the plants in the patio greenhouse.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 18, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> When your sister is done at your place, perhaps she can come to mine. I could use a vacation, and you've already trained her on basic maintenance. By the by, does she look anything like you and is she straight???


LOL. You might have to wait a little while, she's three months pregnant. She's gorgeous and looks nothing like me. She's has a darker complexion like my dad is way taller than me.



lokie said:


> I'm genuinely interested to know what your mom's thoughts on Marijuana in general is?
> 
> I remember showing my dad my 2nd grow. They came to visit and and at some point weed came up.
> 
> ...


My parents are first generation immigrants. My mom is a very conservative orthodox christian who never really assimilated into Canadian society very well. She thinks that legalization is a mistake that will get more kids "hooked". She knows I smoke but I've led her to believe that it's every once in a while and only since legalization... it's just easier that way. She'd probably stage an intervention or send a priest to my house if she knew I was growing and a had a cupboard full of weed. My dad's not so deep into the religious koolade and I'm his favorite so I knew there was little risk in showing him.

In that moment when you showed him, did you get that sinking feeling in your gut like you were going to puke? That's one of those life moments that's permanently etched on my brain in full clarity. He looked at me and said "_You_ did this?", the emphasis on the word you and not this. I felt like I was twelve years old again. lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 18, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I saw them in Pittsburgh June 20, 1975. Had to be the same tour right before Welcome to the Machine was released. They played a few songs off it, then went into Dark Side of the Moon for an hour. Finished later with Echos.
> 
> I saw them 4 years earlier at the Syria Mosque when Meddle was out. The mosque was a small venue with near perfect acoustics. They went from a 5000 seat place to 50,000 seat stadium in 4 years.
> 
> I've seen Brit Floyd tribute band twice in recent years. Takes a 12 piece band now to duplicate the original 4 guys. Worth seeing though, very close.


Cobo, Michigan Palace, Silverdome, World Series of Rock at Cleveland Stadium, Legend Valley (Central Ohio) were my primary go to venues in the 70's and early 80's. Also 3 rivers(?) stadium in Pittsburgh, Zep and a Jazz festival with BB King. Had more money and drugs than sense back then so I didn't usually have to drive or manage/direct/control the situation ergo I stayed comfortably numb.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 18, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Cobo, Michigan Palace, Silverdome, World Series of Rock at Cleveland Stadium, Legend Valley (Central Ohio) were my primary go to venues in the 70's and early 80's. Also 3 rivers(?) stadium in Pittsburgh, Zep and a Jazz festival with BB King. Had more money and drugs than sense back then so I didn't usually have to drive or manage/direct/control the situation ergo I stayed comfortably numb.


Three Rivers Stadium was great for sports, not as good for concerts. That's where Floyd was in '75.

Window pane compensated for the acoustics .

I still remember being stuck down the local river all night after the concert. We went there after and the girls thought it would be OK to cool off in the car's AC for a while without running the engine.

Killed the battery. We were too stoned to notice.


----------



## raratt (Sep 18, 2019)

My concert time in my misspent youth was in So Cal: Long Beach Arena, The Forum in Inglewood, The LA Coliseum, LA Sports Arena. I can't say how many times in the recent past we have been to the Sac Valley Amphitheater.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 18, 2019)

@Laughing Grass



Laughing Grass said:


> It was awkward enough showing my dad and asking him for help, I'm not going through that again.
> 
> 
> 
> My sis is a dope grower now lol... I'm corrupting my entire family. I had her do all the tucking today. I showed her your photos just in case something went wrong. She's a little intimidated by topping up the nutrients and adjusting ph. She should only have to do that two or three times while I'm away. I'm not having her do reservoir changes or anything crazy like that. This strain doesn't seem to be very stretchy, I'm a week and a half into flower and it's grown maybe five inches at most.


Some strains will not stretch very much ,some will get 4x bigger .
What your temp differential from day/night?
I usually keep feeding veg nutes for the 3 weeks to help add to stretch. N use lots of kelp, n the CO2 adds to it too. 
When you are able to manipulate the stretch your yields will increase.

 

Here is that brake


----------



## 420God (Sep 18, 2019)

Sorry I haven't been around much, I'm still trying to figure out my new life. Things have been going pretty well latey otherwise. Logged well over 2,000 miles on the bike in the last couple months.


----------



## dstroy (Sep 18, 2019)

420God said:


> Sorry I haven't been around much, I'm still trying to figure out my new life. Things have been going pretty well latey otherwise. Logged well over 2,000 miles on the bike in the last couple months.
> View attachment 4396576


Sick bike.

Sorry about the turmoil, glad to hear it's going well.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 18, 2019)

420God said:


> Sorry I haven't been around much, I'm still trying to figure out my new life. Things have been going pretty well latey otherwise. Logged well over 2,000 miles on the bike in the last couple months.
> View attachment 4396576


I know you have a photo of the girl that's taking your picture. 
What's she like?

Ride safe.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> I know you have a photo of the girl that's taking your picture.
> What's she like?
> 
> Ride safe.


Very well said


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 18, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> I know you have a photo of the girl that's taking your picture.
> What's she like?
> 
> Ride safe.


Knowing 420G, she's probably a stoner...


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Knowing 420G, she's probably a stoner...


Also absolutely smoking hot and very sweet.


----------



## 420God (Sep 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Also absolutely smoking hot and very sweet.


Actually just a friend that works at the gas station down the road. I'm trying to make myself happy before I jump back into something with someone else.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Nice! My son just got back and did not want to leave.


Maui in January... hard to beat 
 

SH420


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 18, 2019)

420God said:


> Sorry I haven't been around much, I'm still trying to figure out my new life. Things have been going pretty well latey otherwise. Logged well over 2,000 miles on the bike in the last couple months.
> View attachment 4396576


That jacket is the shit. I think I like it even more than the bike


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 18, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> That jacket is the shit. I think I like it even more than the bike


You can never have enough skulls


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 19, 2019)

Wow is it fucking nice here this morning.

Cool and quite breezy.

I'm going to wash 3 cars this morning and cut grass this afternoon. 

First, I'm loading up a couple dabber pens with rosin to buzz through the day. Pick up a 6 pack at Giant Eagle after lunch. I'm in the mood for some kind of Octoberfest brew, they have to be out by now, right?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 19, 2019)

ok Imelda you can quit being a bitch now....sheesh....18" + in some areas.....here is a caption from a CCTV camera....
 

morning everyone....hope everything is good or as good as possible....most of us south have been contacted. In fact the old farmer i help has been...he asked me last night to get his aluminum boat ready if they need it....we've heard reports that the cajun navy is already on alert and ready to move, so are the people in the south where i'm at. Hope the lessons of Harvey work....

Keep these people in your hearts and minds....

Coffee is up and hot....it's 79F and a wakey wakey....i'll save the bakey bakey for later...gonna hit just under the century mark today, but cool off later....


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Maui in January... hard to beat
> View attachment 4396606
> 
> SH420


I have a couple shots of his surfing at sunset. As for January, they will be parents to a newborn so this was kind of their last solo hurrah. They picked a lovely place for it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 19, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> You cut down your plants with a mower??? That's gangsta...


Some of the newer Hondas have a deck with built-in kief collector


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Some of the newer Hondas have a deck with built-in kief collector


after market rims....


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 19, 2019)

well from some of the reports coming out of Houston and Winnie area.....they didn't learn shit from Harvey.....smh

i do where a person can get a cheep bus at....



edit: comes with slight water damage....


----------



## raratt (Sep 19, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> You can never have enough skulls


 

David Mann drawing.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 19, 2019)

Not sure why, but I'm watching videos about Noah's Ark. 
It really was a miracle! 

This one is my favorite so far...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 19, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> @Laughing Grass
> View attachment 4396229
> 
> 
> ...


My temps are around 73° when the lights are on between 65°- 68° during lights out. I switched to flowering nutrients last weekend, maybe I did it too soon. This is my first time growing gorilla zkittlez. My last run with LSD ended with 6 foot tall plants and I started flowering at 18" lol. My lights have increased from 280w to 460w and I'm using a higher concentration of nutrients that I have previously, I'm hitting around 1150ppm. 

Will those droopy leaves above the break recover?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 19, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I have a couple shots of his surfing at sunset. As for January, they will be parents to a newborn so this was kind of their last solo hurrah. They picked a lovely place for it.


January is an excellent month for a birthday... I should know. Ask them to name the new baby Sharky. Lol

SH420


----------



## TacoMac (Sep 19, 2019)

I got the garage at least somewhat cleaned out, got the Vmax out and washed it, mowed the lawn and pressure washed the back of the house that I didn't get to a couple weeks ago when I did the rest of it. (It's three stories tall in the back and I ran out of gas.)

The good news: I'm taking the Vmax out tomorrow morning for the first time in months!

The bad news: I'm riding it over to get my teeth cleaned.

Ahhhh well...you take what you can get.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Not sure why, but I'm watching videos about Noah's Ark.
> It really was a miracle!
> 
> This one is my favorite so far...


I watched, I laughed. Good shit. Religion is so fucking ridiculous


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 19, 2019)

2 down, one to go.

Pretty bright out today. Have to wear sunglasses to wash white cars. Charcoal truck didn't hurt my eyes, couldn't look down on white.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> January is an excellent month for a birthday... I should know. Ask them to name the new baby Sharky. Lol
> 
> SH420


My two girls showed up in January too! Great birthday month.


----------



## thump easy (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2019)

My dishwasher's diverter valve died, sprinkler that feeds the large mulberry died, pool controller needs flashed, pool filter requires a new O ring you get the picture


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 19, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> My dishwasher's diverter valve died, sprinkler that feeds the large mulberry died, pool controller needs flashed, pool filter requires a new O ring you get the picture


sheesh i think after that i would sit down and re-evaluate the paradigm your in.....lol, for me it would be most likely met with a cold beer...and some deep thinking...


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> sheesh i think after that i would sit down and re-evaluate the paradigm your in.....lol, for me it would be most likely met with a cold beer...and some deep thinking...


I'm sitting here on RIU asking myself if 2:30 PM is really to early to have a glass of whine.


----------



## thump easy (Sep 19, 2019)

I like the end of this one 2


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 19, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I'm sitting here on RIU asking myself if 2:30 PM is really to early to have a glass of whine.


it's 5 o clock somewhere.....


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 19, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4396859
> 
> 2 down, one to go.
> 
> Pretty bright out today. Have to wear sunglasses to wash white cars. Charcoal truck didn't hurt my eyes, couldn't look down on white.


Even looks bright in the pic. Here’s mine, I’m loving this.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Sep 19, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 4396954


That looks like the Napali Pink I grew was supposed to look. It doesn't get the color indoor, at least in my grow room.


----------



## raratt (Sep 19, 2019)

Groceries bought and put away. Beer shelf filled. Son is making taco meat for dinner. Back made it through the day. Buds and suds time.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 19, 2019)

I survived my apprentice . . . Dropped a box/bracket/rod/etc about 3" from my head from 15 feet above!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2019)

raratt said:


> That looks like he Napali Pink I grew was supposed to look. It doesn't get the color indoor, at least in my grow room.


It’s a curious sour diesel indeed...the only one with pink pistils out of a handful


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> It’s a curious sour diesel indeed...the only one with pink pistils out of a handful


It's lovely and the only one I've seen that looked like that.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> It's lovely and the only one I've seen that looked like that.


I might have to try and reveg this one, I’ve been on a pheno hunt for a while now


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> I might have to try and reveg this one, I’ve been on a pheno hunt for a while now


You could try taking a clone even this late. She's beautiful, you've done a lovely job with her.I need to go up and chop Shoreline Og and GMOxChem91 (seeded).


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> You could try taking a clone even this late. She's beautiful, you've done a lovely job with her.I need to go up and chop Shoreline Og and GMOxChem91 (seeded).


That’s not a terrible idea, I just have nothing for pest protection right now, so I gotta wait till I can come up with something to dip them in. But I may try that.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> That’s not a terrible idea, I just have nothing for pest protection right now, so I gotta wait till I can come up with something to dip them in. But I may try that.


I have fungus gnats. I'm very unhappy.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 19, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I have fungus gnats. I'm very unhappy.


Not that it's a contest or anything, but I got spider mites 
SH420


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 19, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I have fungus gnats. I'm very unhappy.


https://www.microbelift.com/product/biological-mosquito-control-bmc/

Mosquito bits also work, but you've gotta strain out the solids or they'll get moldy.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 19, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Not that it's a contest or anything, but I got spider mites
> SH420


How far into flower?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Not that it's a contest or anything, but I got spider mites
> SH420


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2019)

Thrips outdoors. NADA indoors, hence my reluctance to cross that barrier. I just haven’t picked up any spinosad in a while

Skeeter dunks with fix those fungus gnats. The BTi bacteria. Sold as mosquito dunks at Home Depot


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> https://www.microbelift.com/product/biological-mosquito-control-bmc/
> 
> Mosquito bits also work, but you've gotta strain out the solids or they'll get moldy.


Yeah fuck that. I'm in veg so I'm going for pure deutsche bug death. If that fails. I'm cloning the keeper genetics.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Thrips outdoors. NADA indoors, hence my reluctance to cross that barrier. I just haven’t picked up any spinosad in a while
> 
> Skeeter dunks with fix those fungus gnats. The BTi bacteria. Sold as mosquito dunks at Home Depot


I tried them and nothing, damn it. I actually tried Serenade which is B. Subtilis


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 19, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah fuck that. I'm in veg so I'm going for pure deutsche bug death. If that fails. I'm cloning the keeper genetics.


I use it as a preventative measure when I'm running soil indoors, along with some Southern Ag GFF to prevent root rot. 
When I treat all my plants the same, some of them inevitably end up overwatered. 
Yeah I'm lazy, but when you've got a bunch of little plants, picking them up every day to see if they need water is a pain...


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I tried them and nothing, damn it.


They take a few weeks for me, not kill on contact, the bacteria needs to colonize the substrate, and it’s just interrupts the breeding cycle so the eggs they were already laid, hatch, and go into larval stage for a week or two I believe, then turn into flyers


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 19, 2019)

@FresnoFarmer
  
Spraying some botanigard. (Not me )


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 19, 2019)

@raratt 
Duh! I totally forgot about botanigaurd for them aphids. My buddy was like, aphids? Botanigaurd. I can break you off some


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 19, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah fuck that. I'm in veg so I'm going for pure deutsche bug death. If that fails. I'm cloning the keeper genetics.


I’m not caught up in this thread. What dirt are you using nowadays?


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 19, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Not that it's a contest or anything, but I got spider mites
> SH420


been fighting Russet Mites for 2yrs now.......
FUCKER'S will not die !!!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 19, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> been fighting Russet Mites for 2yrs now.......
> FUCKER'S will not die !!!!


Botanigaurd ES and then Met52
Throw the kitchen sink at the plants not in flower.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 19, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> been fighting Russet Mites for 2yrs now.......
> FUCKER'S will not die !!!!


Alphaphase scored me the other cyclamen mites along with some platinum cookie cuts. Oh fuck bro. Destroyed me. But met52 finally did it along with a bunch of other nasty shit on the veg plants that i didn’t throw away.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 19, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Botanigaurd ES and then Met52
> Throw the kitchen sink at the plants not in flower.





Aeroknow said:


> Alphaphase scored me the other cyclamen mites along with some platinum cookie cuts. Oh fuck bro. Destroyed me. But met52 finally did it along with a bunch of other nasty shit on the veg plants that i didn’t throw away.




perpetual grow has me fucked, I hit veg hard, then even harder. They seem like their gone, no sign for a few months, then BOOM. The lil fuckers appear from nowhere.
Avid
Azamzx
Conserve SC
Suf oil X
Dr. zymes
Neem
nuke em

all in rotation.....they laugh...


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 19, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> perpetual grow has me fucked, I hit veg hard, then even harder. They seem like their gone, no sign for a few months, then BOOM. The lil fuckers appear from nowhere.
> Avid
> Azamzx
> Conserve SC
> ...


Rock the botanigard and then the met52, then Botanigard and then met52 again. That’s how everyone beat them here in butte county.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 19, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> sheesh i think after that i would sit down and re-evaluate the paradigm your in.....lol, for me it would be most likely met with a cold beer...and some deep thinking...


I wouldn’t turn down cold thinking and deep beer.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 19, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Rock the botanigard and then the met52, the. Do Botanigard and then met52 again. That’s how everyone beat them here in butte county.


I'll give it a shot, need em gone.
tnx for the tip


----------



## raratt (Sep 19, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> @raratt
> Duh! I totally forgot about botanigaurd for them aphids. My buddy was like, aphids? Botanigaurd. I can break you off some


They're all hanging in the garage now drying. I'll make a note of that for the future. Anything I start now will be indoors the whole time anyway. THanks for the offer though.


Chunky Stool said:


> I use it as a preventative measure when I'm running soil indoors, along with some Southern Ag GFF to prevent root rot.
> When I treat all my plants the same, some of them inevitably end up overwatered.
> Yeah I'm lazy, but when you've got a bunch of little plants, picking them up every day to see if they need water is a pain...


I picked up a cheap little moisture meter, it has worked for me so far.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Sep 19, 2019)

Are you using wood mulch based soil?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 19, 2019)

I got a lil bit of everything, but also have a bunch of predators. I'm watering with nematodes every 2-3 weeks until harvest to keep root aphids, fungus gnats, and fire ants at bay. I'm keeping a Marigold around as a trap crop for spidermites. One got trashed but the other is controllable so I'm keeping it. Keeps them away from the canna plants. Also ordered more green lacewing eggs.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 19, 2019)

Well I’m 36 today I survived another year on this planet 
I have a different date in my profile due to my untrusting nature LoL


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 19, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Well I’m 36 today I survived another year on this planet
> I have a different date in my profile due to my untrusting nature LoL


36? Shiiiiiiiit....

I turn 46 next month. I used my older brothers birth date when I signed up which has me at 47 already lol.


Happy birthday bro!


----------



## raratt (Sep 19, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Well I’m 36 today I survived another year on this planet
> I have a different date in my profile due to my untrusting nature LoL


Happy Birthday mate!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m not caught up in this thread. What dirt are you using nowadays?


50/50 coco/perlite


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Well I’m 36 today I survived another year on this planet
> I have a different date in my profile due to my untrusting nature LoL


Happy Birthday! 36 is a good year, enjoy the fuck outta it.


----------



## raratt (Sep 19, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> 46 next month


I'll see your 46 and raise you 15...lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 19, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> 50/50 coco/perlite


Really? I thought you were going to say promix still.

There is a possibility that where you are getting your bags of coco from that they don’t store them under cover and the pallets got rained on. Can totally invite them bastards in that way.
Of course the main thing is to let the pots dry out longer than you’re doing. I’ve had fungus gnats quite a few time in coco when doing more of a hydro setup/watered more often.

Have you tried Diatomaceous earth yet?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 19, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Happy Birthday! 36 is a good year, enjoy the fuck outta it.


 It was in 1990 .


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Really? I thought you were going to say promix still.
> 
> There is a possibility that where you are getting your bags of coco from that they don’t store them under cover and the pallets got rained on. Can totally invite them bastards in that way.
> Of course the main thing is to let the pots dry out longer than you’re doing. I’ve had fungus gnats quite a few time in coco when doing more of a hydro setup/watered more often.
> ...


Yeah, actually I have a DE Filter for my pool. First thing I tried was DE because I had it. Those fuckers just laughed at me.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 19, 2019)

Fungus gnats come standard with the local soil from any department store. Orchards was the only one that stored their soil indoors. Nice and clean blackgold brand soil. Mosquito dunk in every watering works for me.


----------



## inDC4now (Sep 19, 2019)

Happy birthday @DustyDuke


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 19, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah, actually I have a DE Filter for my pool. First thing I tried was DE because I had it. Those fuckers just laughed at me.


I had root aphids diving in and out of that. And neem meal. They were like bathing in the shit.


----------



## inDC4now (Sep 19, 2019)

I usually just follow along vicariously, mostly amazed at how much everyone accomplishes each day, baking pie even. Today though I'm worthy, installing an under sink water filter. It seems to work too. In a blind taste test folks (well, two people) said they couldn't smell the water anymore and picked the filtered water every time, well twice, but still, 2-out-of-2.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Sep 19, 2019)

Promox is sphagum miss. Is there much difference between promix and regular beside perlite and lack of vermiculite?


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 19, 2019)

Sitting back waiting for my bday lunch. Not a bad bay view.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I had root aphids diving in and out of that. And neem meal. They were like bathing in the shit.


It's really insulting too. You've gone through all this money and work and they are not even phased.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 19, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah, actually I have a DE Filter for my pool. First thing I tried was DE because I had it. Those fuckers just laughed at me.


I'm tellin' ya, mosquito bits work in a pinch. You've gotta use a lot and it takes about a week, but they will definitely kill the shit out of fungus gnat larvae.
I soak 1/4 cup in a glass of water, then filter out the solids when adding to 10L of mixed nutes.
Everyone sells em and they are out of season now so you can pick them up cheap.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 19, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Fungus gnats come standard with the local soil from any department store. Orchards was the only one that stored their soil indoors. Nice and clean blackgold brand soil. Mosquito dunk in every watering works for me.


I miss Orchard Supply.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Sep 19, 2019)

Are you all organic farming?


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 19, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Sitting back waiting for my bday lunch. Not a bad bay view.
> View attachment 4397095


Happy Birthday!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 19, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I miss Orchard Supply.


Me too. I could get ladybugs, praying mantis eggs, and some good amendments there.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Sep 19, 2019)

It seems like soils from Canada are riddle with damaging pest. 

Has anyone talked with Low Ankle?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 19, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> How far into flower?


For now I'm battling in veg. I noticed my last rotation got them with about 1.5 weeks left, only 2 plants, but I got them.
So, I actually just sprayed everything with mighty wash. I'll go back in 3 days, 3 days after that and a week later for good measure. Works like a charm.

SH420


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 19, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> For now I'm battling in veg. I noticed my last rotation got them with about 1.5 weeks left, only 2 plants, but I got them.
> So, I actually just sprayed everything with mighty wash. I'll go back in 3 days, 3 days after that and a week later for good measure. Works like a charm.
> 
> SH420


What kinda mites? I have 2 spotted around here.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 19, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> 36? Shiiiiiiiit....
> 
> I turn 46 next month. I used my older brothers birth date when I signed up which has me at 47 already lol.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate.
If it’s any bonus I thought you looked like you were about 38-40


curious2garden said:


> Happy Birthday! 36 is a good year, enjoy the fuck outta it.


Cheers, I hope so I’m due for a good one lol.


----------



## 420God (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 20, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> You could try taking a clone even this late. She's beautiful, you've done a lovely job with her.I need to go up and chop Shoreline Og and GMOxChem91 (seeded).


----------



## dstroy (Sep 20, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I tried them and nothing, damn it. I actually tried Serenade which is B. Subtilis


If your grow is detached from your house and sealed, you can use dichlorvos, works well on flying insects and their larvae. Infiltrates soil no problem, and breaks down rapidly. It's an organophosphate, acetylcholinesterase and (the butt one) cholinesterase inhibitor, insects that need either enzyme should succumb within hours.

As long as your whole space is in veg it's an option.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 20, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> What kinda mites? I have 2 spotted around here.


Spider mites 

SH420


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 20, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Spider mites
> 
> SH420


What color? Red?


----------



## ANC (Sep 20, 2019)

Made myself a little aquarium light with a tiny 30W driver and a 4000K Samsung H_influx strip.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 20, 2019)

dstroy said:


> If your grow is detached from your house and sealed, you can use dichlorvos, works well on flying insects and their larvae. Infiltrates soil no problem, and breaks down rapidly. It's an organophosphate, acetylcholinesterase and (the butt one) cholinesterase inhibitor, insects that need either enzyme should succumb within hours.
> 
> As long as your whole space is in veg it's an option.


Thanks! Unfortunately it's in my house, close to my macaw room so no organophosphate's for me.


----------



## dstroy (Sep 20, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks! Unfortunately it's in my house, close to my macaw room so no organophosphate's for me.


Pyrethrins?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 20, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> What color? Red?


Uh... they looked white I think. I didn't really look that closely. 
SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 20, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Pyrethrins?


Yeah that's what's arriving today, Permethrin


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 20, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Uh... they looked white I think. I didn't really look that closely.
> SH420


Probably the same ones i have. They're a bitch to.get rid of. Easier when you catch them early on though.


----------



## sunni (Sep 20, 2019)

More muscle progression not that I’m willing to share on here but I’m looking more buff everyday haha


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 20, 2019)

Morning everyone.....we had a killer lightning show last night....the main city got a couple of inches of rain.....but where i'm at Noooooooo still gotta a dust bowl.....maybe today....south breeze is really picking up...so we'll see

it's 79F and a wakey......local voluteer fire department sent out crew to Houston and East to help with cleanup and rescue.....and if anyone is running through IH10 in that area don't find another route...TxDot has closed Ih10 indefinitely cause of this::

https://www.kens5.com/article/traffic/i-10-east-freeway-shut-down-after-barges-break-loose-hit-bridge/285-d522e91e-1a54-4b2d-9269-fe44d75f6c81?fbclid=IwAR3rq9igBwK1RkbUyfLxdvDgZXSsO551LhoqTnCeOJrfYm4eGprTjmDCCxI

yep someone lost the barges, and it hit a bridge....and it's pretty screwed up.....besafe out there....now to have a smoke of wakey tobacy....and get something done....

Coffee is up and hot.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 20, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I wouldn’t turn down cold thinking and deep beer.


shit.... come on.....might be a long trip though


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 20, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> shit.... come on.....might be a long trip though


Yes but ...

deep beer


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 20, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Yes but ...
> 
> deep beer


so you wanna get drunk drunk......gotcha


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2019)

I got maybe an hour of sleep last night, divided into three 20 minute naps


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 20, 2019)

I saw a job posted in Indeed that looks promising if you know anyone that is an experienced grower willing to move to Carnegie OK for full time $50-65,000 a year . Work as gardener in a 2,200 square ft plus 800 square foot mother grow room. Newly remodeled. Oklahoma is very affordable to live.
And I saw another job in Oklahoma as well for a grower with relocation assistance. So just thought I would give a heads up if y’all know someone that would like to get into the industry Oklahoma is weed friendly and booming like mad. You drive around Tulsa and every where you look you see a billboard with a marijuana leaf.


----------



## ANC (Sep 20, 2019)

sunni said:


> not that I’m willing to share


OK, so we get to decide which muscle?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 20, 2019)

No permethrin for me today!
*Delay
Scheduled Delivery
Monday09/23/2019
Estimated Time
by End of Day*


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 20, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> No permethrin for me today!
> *Delay
> Scheduled Delivery
> Monday09/23/2019
> ...


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4397361


When I lived in Tibet for a year, we had everything brought in by mules.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 20, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> No permethrin for me today!
> *Delay
> Scheduled Delivery
> Monday09/23/2019
> ...


I love the “estimated time” really narrows it down


----------



## raratt (Sep 20, 2019)

Started trimming up the Nalpali Pink plants today, was sitting on the back porch. It was nice out but with the north wind blowing I could feel them drying out while I was doing it. I let them dry partway anyway to encourage the aphids to leave, that worked fine. After trimming wet and dry I think wet is easier. BLT's for dinner. Buds and suds time.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Sep 20, 2019)

Do you guys shave / trim your chest?

I do my armpits. Thinking about trimming my chest hairs now.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 20, 2019)

I braid my ear hairs.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2019)

I’m a wooly fuckin mammoth


----------



## raratt (Sep 20, 2019)

Don_Sequitor said:


> Do you guys shave / trim your chest?
> 
> I do my armpits. Thinking about trimming my chest hairs now.


No, but I'm not a furry person. My wife likes my chest hairs.


----------



## raratt (Sep 20, 2019)

sunni said:


> More muscle progression not that I’m willing to share on here but I’m looking more buff everyday haha


----------



## raratt (Sep 20, 2019)

@420God


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 21, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> My temps are around 73° when the lights are on between 65°- 68° during lights out. I switched to flowering nutrients last weekend, maybe I did it too soon. This is my first time growing gorilla zkittlez. My last run with LSD ended with 6 foot tall plants and I started flowering at 18" lol. My lights have increased from 280w to 460w and I'm using a higher concentration of nutrients that I have previously, I'm hitting around 1150ppm.
> 
> Will those droopy leaves above the break recover?



Isn’t that pretty cold for LEDs? (I don’t use) 


Ya leaves popped back , as soon as it got some water , it’s not well looked after .


----------



## 420God (Sep 21, 2019)

I know I just said I was trying to make myself happy before I saw anyone else but this girl has been pretty persistent. I'm seeing her Tuesday. Thought you guys would like a peek to know I haven't lost my touch.


----------



## lokie (Sep 21, 2019)

420God said:


> I know I just said I was trying to make myself happy before I saw anyone else but this girl has been pretty persistent. I'm seeing her Tuesday. Thought you guys would like a peek to know I haven't lost my touch.
> View attachment 4397681


Sweet looking girl.

Does she Boogie?


----------



## 420God (Sep 21, 2019)

lokie said:


> Sweet looking girl.
> 
> Does she Boogie?


Lol, that she does. She's also a belly dancer.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2019)

420God said:


> Lol, that she does. She's also a belly dancer.


LOL shades of @Hookabelly


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 21, 2019)

can't adult today, to much backyard brandy last night, ugh....that shit was good though


----------



## doublejj (Sep 21, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> perpetual grow has me fucked, I hit veg hard, then even harder. They seem like their gone, no sign for a few months, then BOOM. The lil fuckers appear from nowhere.
> Avid
> Azamzx
> Conserve SC
> ...


Forbid 4F....they will stop laughing


----------



## doublejj (Sep 21, 2019)

Trim Camp #1 is winding down, most of the trimmers will have left this weekend.....almost 4 weeks!! that was a marathon....
Camp #2 will start in about 6 weeks


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> They take a few weeks for me, not kill on contact, the bacteria needs to colonize the substrate, and it’s just interrupts the breeding cycle so the eggs they were already laid, hatch, and go into larval stage for a week or two I believe, then turn into flyers


That could explain it. I only used it once or twice and saw zero reduction in flyers. I'm waiting on Permethrin.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 21, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Forbid 4F....they will stop laughing


How late would you spray your plants, or how early? Spray once a season? 
45 day residual, timing would be key, also rotation of other miticides. 
I assume this is a preventative procedure for you. 

SH420


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 21, 2019)

420God said:


> Lol, that she does. She's also a *belly dancer*.


You _have_ to gif that shit for your loyal fan base.

I think around 7 frames is under the limit to post. 

Shoot a bunch, pick the best. We'll be waiting patiently. Maybe 2. Lol.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 21, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Forbid 4F....they will stop laughing





tangerinegreen555 said:


> You _have_ to gif that shit for your loyal fan base.
> 
> I think around 7 frames is under the limit to post.
> 
> Shoot a bunch, pick the best. We'll be waiting patiently. Maybe 2. Lol.


I always hit them with 2 or 3 products in rotation in veg, scope everything well before flowering, no bugs to be seen. Then usually 28+ days into flower, BOOM!
there they are again.......


----------



## doublejj (Sep 21, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> How late would you spray your plants, or how early? Spray once a season?
> 45 day residual, timing would be key, also rotation of other miticides.
> I assume this is a preventative procedure for you.
> 
> SH420


I fogg the clone room and clone mothers regularly. We continue to fog the plants thru veg, no spray during flowering. If the plants are bug free until they start to flower your usually home free, no spraying required thru flowering. We have our flowers lab tested....."0" pesticide residue....and "0" bugs


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 21, 2019)

lokie said:


> Sweet looking girl.
> 
> Does she Boogie?


Absolutely hypnotic


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> I always hit them with 2 or 3 products in rotation in veg, scope everything well before flowering, no bugs to be seen. *Then usually 28+ days into flower, BOOM!*
> there they are again.......


Ouch, can't like that.

For PM I've used Marrone Regalia and it worked so well I might consider trying Marrone's Grandevo.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 21, 2019)

420God said:


> I know I just said I was trying to make myself happy before I saw anyone else but this girl has been pretty persistent. I'm seeing her Tuesday. Thought you guys would like a peek to know I haven't lost my touch.
> View attachment 4397681


Nice! You can barely tell that she used to have a penis! Get me the name of her doc?


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 21, 2019)

@Blue Wizard 

I think you need to post some hotties.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Sep 21, 2019)

Please no. No more hotties there is lil guys alurkin'.


----------



## dangledo (Sep 21, 2019)

420God said:


> I know I just said I was trying to make myself happy before I saw anyone else but this girl has been pretty persistent. I'm seeing her Tuesday. Thought you guys would like a peek to know I haven't lost my touch.
> View attachment 4397681


I'd hold her fart like bong hit


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 21, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> @Blue Wizard
> 
> I think you need to post some hotties.


----------



## raratt (Sep 21, 2019)

3 of 4 Napali Pink plants trimmed, dried and jarred. Buds are more dense grown outside than inside. I think I saw a couple Green Lacewing larvae wandering on the edge of my trim bucket. Looked at my watch when I was about to start the last one and it was 4:20, I took that as a sign. Cracked a cold one to have something to wash my tincture down. Steak, potatoes, and salad for dinner.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> 3 of 4 Napali Pink plants trimmed, dried and jarred. Buds are more dense grown outside than inside. I think I saw a couple Green Lacewing larvae wandering on the edge of my trim bucket. Looked at my watch when I was about to start the last one and it was 4:20, I took that as a sign. Cracked a cold one to have something to wash my tincture down. Steak, potatoes, and salad for dinner.


I used to work the grill in a country club, as much steak as I could eat... I still think you eat more steak than anyone I’ve ever met...lol


----------



## raratt (Sep 21, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> I used to work the grill in a country club, as much steak as I could eat... I still think you eat more steak than anyone I’ve ever met...lol


I'll cook 2 and get a couple meals out of them, leftover steak and eggs for breakfast or I'll grab some rolls and make steak sandwiches. I guess I grew up eating steaks regularly. We eat a lot of Ahi tuna also, it is relatively cheap.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> 3 of 4 Napali Pink plants trimmed, dried and jarred. Buds are more dense grown outside than inside. I think I saw a couple Green Lacewing larvae wandering on the edge of my trim bucket. Looked at my watch when I was about to start the last one and it was 4:20, I took that as a sign. Cracked a cold one to have something to wash my tincture down. Steak, potatoes, and salad for dinner.


Nice, my plants begin week 11 Monday. I need to kill them all.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> I'll cook 2 and get a couple meals out of them, leftover steak and eggs for breakfast or I'll grab some rolls and make steak sandwiches. I guess I grew up eating steaks regularly. We eat a lot of Ahi tuna also, it is relatively cheap.


I ate prime rib twice a week for the first 6 months I worked at the club...burned myself out and couldn’t eat it for 5 years after that. Lol. What a fool I was, I shoulda just kept eating it.


----------



## raratt (Sep 21, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> I ate prime rib twice a week for the first 6 months I worked at the club...burned myself out and couldn’t eat it for 5 years after that. Lol. What a fool I was, I shoulda just kept eating it.


I grill all summer to keep it cooler in the house. I rotate meats, beef, chicken, fish, pork during the week. I have a prime rib I need to grill. I have a covered patio so I'll grill in the winter when it's raining also. I know how to cook with fire.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 21, 2019)

I live in Cali, no need for a covered patio here, lol. Not worried about our 6 days of rain a year.


----------



## raratt (Sep 21, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> I live in Cali, no need for a covered patio here, lol. Not worried about our 6 days of rain a year.


So do I, but in the other half where it rains...lol.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> So do I, but in the other half where it rains...lol.


Oh...yeah, sorry about..you know...stealing all your water.


----------



## raratt (Sep 21, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Oh...yeah, sorry about..you know...stealing all your water.


If you saw the rice fields in the spring you could see how much of it is used up here also, that and the orchards. I grew up (?) in Ventura County.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> If you saw the rice fields in the spring you could see how much of it is used up here also, that and the orchards. I grew up (?) in Ventura County.


That’s where the country club is, on the border of Somis and Camarillo.


----------



## raratt (Sep 21, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> That’s where the country club is, on the border of Somis and Camarillo.


I lived in Somis, graduated from Cam. high school. I mowed some lawns up by there.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> I lived in Somis, graduated from Cam. high school. I mowed some lawns up by there.


Right on, small world


----------



## raratt (Sep 21, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Right on, small world


Amazing sometimes.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 21, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Not sure why, but I'm watching videos about Noah's Ark.
> It really was a miracle!
> 
> This one is my favorite so far...



Cool video. I love Seth and Matt. I think I've watched every episode of The Atheist Experience...


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 21, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> perpetual grow has me fucked, I hit veg hard, then even harder. They seem like their gone, no sign for a few months, then BOOM. The lil fuckers appear from nowhere.
> Avid
> Azamzx
> Conserve SC
> ...


I notice you didn't list Floramite, have you tried it? It's the only miticide I've needed for the past 8 years. One treatment, too. It also kills the eggs and has a month residual effect. It changed my life...


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 21, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I saw a job posted in Indeed that looks promising if you know anyone that is an experienced grower willing to move to Carnegie OK for full time $50-65,000 a year . Work as gardener in a 2,200 square ft plus 800 square foot mother grow room. Newly remodeled. Oklahoma is very affordable to live.
> And I saw another job in Oklahoma as well for a grower with relocation assistance. So just thought I would give a heads up if y’all know someone that would like to get into the industry Oklahoma is weed friendly and booming like mad. You drive around Tulsa and every where you look you see a billboard with a marijuana leaf.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 21, 2019)

420God said:


> I know I just said I was trying to make myself happy before I saw anyone else but this girl has been pretty persistent. I'm seeing her Tuesday. Thought you guys would like a peek to know I haven't lost my touch.
> View attachment 4397681



Wow. I'd let her give me aids...


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 22, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


>


I got lucky!


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 22, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> I got lucky!


an advantage to living at the North pole


----------



## neosapien (Sep 22, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah, actually I have a DE Filter for my pool. First thing I tried was DE because I had it. Those fuckers just laughed at me.


I heard the pool filter DE is no good for pest control because it's been heat treated and chemically treated and loses quite a bit of its razor edge. And once any DE gets wet it's useless as a dessicant. 


How I finally got rid of my fungus gnats…. I started mixing the Bti dunks directly into my mix. Giving them several weeks to colonise before actually using. Then I hung sticky traps everywhere and made quite a fun game of shoot anything that flys with insecticidal soap. I finally broke the cycle and no more gnats. 



sunni said:


> More muscle progression not that I’m willing to share on here but I’m looking more buff everyday haha


My inbox is always open for honest feedback. We been friends so long I promise I won't even masturbate to them. Unless you want me to.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 22, 2019)

420God said:


> I know I just said I was trying to make myself happy before I saw anyone else but this girl has been pretty persistent. I'm seeing her Tuesday. Thought you guys would like a peek to know I haven't lost my touch.


I have complete faith in you to slay some dimepiece. Just watch out. Those braids look a little lesbianish.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2019)

neosapien said:


> *I heard the pool filter DE is no good for pest control because it's been heat treated and chemically treated and loses quite a bit of its razor edge. *And once any DE gets wet it's useless as a dessicant.
> 
> 
> How I finally got rid of my fungus gnats…. I started mixing the Bti dunks directly into my mix. Giving them several weeks to colonise before actually using. Then I hung sticky traps everywhere and made quite a fun game of shoot anything that flys with insecticidal soap. I finally broke the cycle and no more gnats.
> ...


Well that could explain it LOL Adding Bti dunks directly to my mix would be pretty easy. Thank you Neo.


----------



## sunni (Sep 22, 2019)

neosapien said:


> I heard the pool filter DE is no good for pest control because it's been heat treated and chemically treated and loses quite a bit of its razor edge. And once any DE gets wet it's useless as a dessicant.
> 
> 
> How I finally got rid of my fungus gnats…. I started mixing the Bti dunks directly into my mix. Giving them several weeks to colonise before actually using. Then I hung sticky traps everywhere and made quite a fun game of shoot anything that flys with insecticidal soap. I finally broke the cycle and no more gnats.
> ...


lol hey I’ve offered my fb to you I mean they’re there !


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 22, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Wow. I'd let her give me aids...


She looks like she is 15 years old!


----------



## 420God (Sep 22, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> She looks like she is 15 years old!


She's 41.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 22, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I notice you didn't list Floramite, have you tried it? It's the only miticide I've needed for the past 8 years. One treatment, too. It also kills the eggs and has a month residual effect. It changed my life...


every product I've bought so far has been "the only product you need ! " lol...
tnx for the tip, I'll give it a try


----------



## neosapien (Sep 22, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Well that could explain it LOL Adding Bti dunks directly to my mix would be pretty easy. Thank you Neo.


I broke the dunks up into tiny chunks to get them thoroughly mixed in. The whole thing is you got to fight the fuckers at all 3 stages using different methods for each stage. Fuckers.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## neosapien (Sep 22, 2019)

sunni said:


> lol hey I’ve offered my fb to you I mean they’re there !


I have no recollection whatsoever of ever being offered a glimpse into the real life of Sunni.


----------



## sunni (Sep 22, 2019)

neosapien said:


> I have no recollection whatsoever of ever being offered a glimpse into the real life of Sunni.


Just shoot me a pm if you want lol


----------



## neosapien (Sep 22, 2019)

sunni said:


> Just shoot me a pm if you want lol


If I want. If I want. Well of course I want to see the Woman behind the curtain. The problem is... I'll have to give you my Facebook and you'll see that I'm nothing but a big fraud. Lying about my hot Chinese wife and beautiful tomorrow person kid. And that I've never been to China. And well everything about me is a lie! And that I'm actually a fat Russian kid only here to undermine the democracy of America. Ok, I'll shoot you a pm.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 22, 2019)

sunni said:


> Just shoot me a pm if you want lol


we should all flood her mailbox with requests....


----------



## sunni (Sep 22, 2019)

neosapien said:


> If I want. If I want. Well of course I want to see the Woman behind the curtain. The problem is... I'll have to give you my Facebook and you'll see that I'm nothing but a big fraud. Lying about my hot Chinese wife and beautiful tomorrow person kid. And that I've never been to China. And well everything about me is a lie! And that I'm actually a fat Russian kid only here to undermine the democracy of America. Ok, I'll shoot you a pm.


Fuck


----------



## lokie (Sep 22, 2019)

doublejj said:


> we should all flood her mailbox with requests....





sunni said:


> Fuck


That's how they proved Santa exists in Miracle on 34th Street.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 22, 2019)

I accomplished confirming that Sunni is fucking hench and a 10/10 on Neo's totally shallow and meaningless just based on looks hot-o-meter nudognosis scale. I feel as though a part of me is now complete.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 22, 2019)

neosapien said:


> I accomplished confirming that Sunni is fucking hench and a 10/10 on Neo's totally shallow and meaningless just based on looks hot-o-meter nudognosis scale. I feel as though a part of me is now complete.


we're supposed to take your word for it?....


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 22, 2019)

neosapien said:


> I accomplished confirming that Sunni is fucking hench and a 10/10 on Neo's totally shallow and meaningless just based on looks hot-o-meter nudognosis scale. I feel as though a part of me is now complete.


Sunni is a hottie. I thought everyone knew what she looked like, I think she used to post pics of herself on here. I think I even posted one from time to time. I've amassed a little collection, some are pretty sexy


----------



## doublejj (Sep 22, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Sunni is a hottie. I thought everyone knew what she looked like, I think she used to post pics of herself on here. I think I even posted one from time to time. I've amassed a little collection, some are pretty sexy


prove it!......


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 22, 2019)

doublejj said:


> prove it!......


She'd have to give the okay. Being a mod (and Sicilian), she has the power to make me disappear...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 22, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> She'd have to give the okay. Being a mod (and Sicilian), she has the power to make me disappear...


Just PM me her FB page and I''l get them myself..... she'll never know it was u


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 22, 2019)

Went to a Race for Autism BBQ. Had fun at the fishing pond with my sons. And got a bunch of free Fifty1Fifty energy drinks lol. Didn't get any pictures. Accidentally left my phone at home. I like things that way though. More quality time to spend with the boys, less time worried about getting good pics.


----------



## raratt (Sep 22, 2019)

I finished doing this today with the Napali Pink plants. The Strawberry Cheesecake need to dry out a bit more first. I haven't weighed it out yet.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 22, 2019)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4398551
> 
> I finished doing this today with the Napali Pink plants. The Strawberry Cheesecake need to dry out a bit more first. I haven't weighed it out yet.


I’m guessing 11 oz


----------



## raratt (Sep 22, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I’m guessing 11 oz


I'm thinking maybe 6. The buds from these plants aren't that solid.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 22, 2019)

It's the stoner version of "Guess how many Jelly Beans"!

132g


----------



## raratt (Sep 22, 2019)

I nailed it, 6 oz exactly.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 22, 2019)

raratt said:


> I nailed it, 6 oz exactly.



Bet you wish you were wrong to the light side.

But, it happens to us all.


----------



## raratt (Sep 22, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Bet you wish you were wrong to the light side.
> 
> But, it happens to us all.


I'm OK with it. With the aphid infestation I'm just glad they didn't die. I think I learned what works best on them now anyway.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 22, 2019)

raratt said:


> I'm OK with it. With the aphid infestation I'm just glad they didn't die. I think I learned what works best on them now anyway.


My last yield was light on don’t have aphids to blame either  
I did switch to organic, soil not as easy as I thought.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 23, 2019)

Yesterday was football day and my Cowboys are 3-0!!! We made a homemade appetizer sampler for the family.


----------



## Joedank (Sep 23, 2019)

Hiked 9 miles to ice lakes this morning


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 23, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yesterday was football day and my Cowboys are 3-0!!! We made a homemade appetizer sampler for the family.
> View attachment 4398692


And on the other end of the league, the Steelers are 0-3. I didn't make anything to eat because I was afraid of throwing up, we had steaks after the game.

They got 5 turnovers handed to them and couldn't put the 49er's away. And they already traded away their 1st round draft pick to Miami for a DB.

And the good news is the Pirates lost every game since their best pitcher Filipe Vazquez went to jail without bond for repeatedly fucking around with junior high school 13 year olds.

Roberto Clemente and Chuck Noll are spinning in their graves.

Clemente fought hard for latin players to be respected and Chuck Noll would have never traded away a first round draft choice no matter what.

But other than that, we're doing great. Lol.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 23, 2019)

the 49ers are 3-0......oh nevermind


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 23, 2019)

Aloha from paradise! 

Yesterday was my 5th anniversary. My partner secretly arranged for us to have a private dinner on the beach near kuilei cliffs and two really talented violinists were there to play kiss from a rose. Too bad one of them wasn't @tyler.durden lol. Initially I was a pretty disappointed thinking that we were just going to a regular casual restaurant and it turned out to be the best night of my life. 

This place is so beautiful and everyone is so friendly, I wish I could stay forever.


----------



## inDC4now (Sep 23, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> No permethrin for me today!
> *Delay
> Scheduled Delivery
> Monday09/23/2019
> ...


Sounds like a rough day lounging around waiting on the delivery! Well done!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 23, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Isn’t that pretty cold for LEDs? (I don’t use)
> 
> 
> Ya leaves popped back , as soon as it got some water , it’s not well looked after .


that’s a good question. I don’t have a reservoir cooler so if I slow down my exhaust fan I notice that my res temps start creeping over 70. If I keep it below 76 the res stays in the high 60’s during lights on.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 23, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> And on the other end of the league, the Steelers are 0-3. I didn't make anything to eat because I was afraid of throwing up, we had steaks after the game.
> 
> They got 5 turnovers handed to them and couldn't put the 49er's away. And they already traded away their 1st round draft pick to Miami for a DB.
> 
> ...


Yeah I heard about Filipe, what a fucking sicko. My daughter is 14 and I would definitely have to fuck someone up! But I also have to ask, how in the word did the parents of these girls not know what was going on??? 

But back onto football. We have people still talking shit about the Cowboys and we won 31-6. I get it, there were some bad plays. 1 interception and we started off slow against a crap team. But, come on, we still won by 25 points. 

The argument is that all 3 teams we beat aren’t good and we have the saints next. And to that I say, so what?! They have to play the Cowboys next, how bout dat?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 23, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yeah I heard about Filipe, what a fucking sicko. My daughter is 14 and I would definitely have to fuck someone up! But I also have to ask, how in the word did the parents of these girls not know what was going on???
> 
> But back onto football. We have people still talking shit about the Cowboys and we won 31-6. I get it, there were some bad plays. 1 interception and we started off slow against a crap team. But, come on, we still won by 25 points.
> 
> The argument is that all 3 teams we beat aren’t good and we have the saints next. And to that I say, so what?! They have to play the Cowboys next, how bout dat?


I always thought Bill Parcells totally nailed it here:

"you are what your record says you are"

And nofuckingbody can ever argue with that shit.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 23, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yesterday was football day and my Cowboys are 3-0!!! We made a homemade appetizer sampler for the family.
> View attachment 4398692


To quote @Singlemalt ...
I’d eat that


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2019)

doublejj said:


> the 49ers are 3-0......oh nevermind


So are the Rams, even though they tried to loose the game in the 4th, that kept it interesting to the end though. A couple of messed up calls against them again didn't help.


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2019)

Guess which day the power company chose to replace a nearby transformer and shut our power off for half the day.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 23, 2019)

raratt said:


> Guess which day the power company chose to replace a nearby transformer and shut our power off for half the day.


Ouchie


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 23, 2019)

Thought i'd pop in and say Hello......hope everyone is having a day of it .......

Welp got most of my shit done today, decide to trim back the roses a little. Also finished up shoring up the new siding on the house. And i got all the mess from the old siding in a pile. Crushed up 3 bags of aluminum cans to clean up under the car port, still got a crap load of those to do, but a little goes a long way....i'll do some more tomorrow....or maybe a little more this evening...

made another $200 after this weekends wins....hehe......yeah won both cowboys/49ers..nice win....

now to sit and ponder what to do in the grow room......hmmm


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 23, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Aloha from paradise!
> 
> Yesterday was my 5th anniversary. My partner secretly arranged for us to have a private dinner on the beach near kuilei cliffs and two really talented violinists were there to play kiss from a rose. Too bad one of them wasn't @tyler.durden lol. Initially I was a pretty disappointed thinking that we were just going to a regular casual restaurant and it turned out to be the best night of my life.
> 
> ...


very nice.......happy anniversary to you and your partner....hope you have a wonderful vaycay.....


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 23, 2019)

inDC4now said:


> Sounds like a rough day lounging around waiting on the delivery! Well done!!


Got it today, treated everyone, smells like victory


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 23, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Got it today, treated everyone, smells like victory


I can't hear that song & not think of that scene.
Crazy fuckers!


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 23, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Aloha from paradise!
> 
> Yesterday was my 5th anniversary. My partner secretly arranged for us to have a private dinner on the beach near kuilei cliffs and two really talented violinists were there to play kiss from a rose. Too bad one of them wasn't @tyler.durden lol. Initially I was a pretty disappointed thinking that we were just going to a regular casual restaurant and it turned out to be the best night of my life.
> 
> ...


Enjoy your holladay. You look the part


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 23, 2019)

Happy belated bday @DustyDuke 
 
From extensive testing I can personally say Cacao over Cocoa the flavor is creamier. Perhaps I am using low quality Cocoa.


Go Broncos!


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 23, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Happy belated bday @DustyDuke
> View attachment 4399109
> From extensive testing I can personally say Cacao over Cocoa the flavor is creamier. Perhaps I am using low quality Cocoa.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, I thought you would come to that conclusion. 

Go Storm


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 23, 2019)

Went on a nice bike ride today, sat on a bench and got some sun at my favorite spot. The hotties were out in force, I didn't know where to leer first. I'm sure I've only got a couple weeks left to ride wearing a t-shirt, shorts, and sandals, so I better take advantage of the sun exposure before the cold gets here. Hopefully, we'll have a stretch of Indian Summer, like we did last year. That would mean more riding and more busking. I've been playing SO many gigs this month, I'm relishing any time off I have. That's a good thing. I had a two day gig of 5 hours sets at a major convention center that paid most of my bills and rent for the month, and a lot of gigs that were quite a drive. Those really tired me out. I sold a quarter pound today, all but one dude paid $240 for their ounces. The other dude paid $350, one of my last clients that pays that price. I've gained several new custies since the price drop to $240, and I'm down from a 3 pound surplus to less than a pound. At 20 ounces per month, that's still a decent living, especially now that the music business has taken off. My budget for prostitutes is down to once a month, but that's been okay with me. Strange, busy year so far, and the holidaze is right around the corner...


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 23, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Aloha from paradise!
> 
> Yesterday was my 5th anniversary. My partner secretly arranged for us to have a private dinner on the beach near kuilei cliffs and two really talented violinists were there to play kiss from a rose. Too bad one of them wasn't @tyler.durden lol. Initially I was a pretty disappointed thinking that we were just going to a regular casual restaurant and it turned out to be the best night of my life.
> 
> ...


Awesome pic. Perhaps you could find time to post a few more, maybe some bikini shots fresh out of the water, or rolling around in the sand? We're just trying to get the flavor of the place, for science. If you and your girl ever need a violinist to play background music while you guys make love, I would play free of charge. It's a wonderfully romantic gift, and the holidays are coming up...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 23, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Awesome pic. Perhaps you could find time to post a few more, maybe some bikini shots fresh out of the water, or rolling around in the sand? We're just trying to get the flavor of the place, for science. If you and your girl ever need a violinist to play background music while you guys make love, I would play free of charge. It's a wonderfully romantic gift, and the holidays are coming up...


I need to learn to play an instrument!!!
I don't know if the skin flute counts, but we could start a band!?

SH420


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 23, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> I need to learn to play an instrument!!!
> I don't know if the skin flute counts, but we could start a band!?
> 
> SH420



What's better than roses on the piano?
Tulips on your organ


----------



## ct26turbo (Sep 24, 2019)

Back n st louis chippin my life away


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 24, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Awesome pic. Perhaps you could find time to post a few more, maybe some bikini shots fresh out of the water, or rolling around in the sand? We're just trying to get the flavor of the place, for science. If you and your girl ever need a violinist to play background music while you guys make love, I would play free of charge. It's a wonderfully romantic gift, and the holidays are coming up...


I'll offer up my Page-Turning abilities.


----------



## raratt (Sep 24, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> play background music while you guys make love,


You can play one handed?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 24, 2019)

that would be interesting to say the least......

Morning everyone....

coffee is up.....nice and hot.....


----------



## dangledo (Sep 24, 2019)

Maybe add a little meat beat.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> You can play one handed?


----------



## raratt (Sep 24, 2019)

I guess the power company is waiting until the temps get above 90 before pulling our power plug to do their maintenance. They did yank out a hedge that was a source of contention between two of my neighbors, of course the one that didn't own it was directing the prep crew, guess they thought it was in his yard.


----------



## raratt (Sep 24, 2019)

Brother Tuck said:


> What what? That’s a waste of tail!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 24, 2019)

I set up a cat trap. A stray bastard got one of my gelatos. At least it wasn't the biggest one in that greenhouse. He pulled the whole plant out the ground gopher cage and all, and then took a shit next to the crime scene. Lil fucker. I've been letting him squat over there as gopher control. He's done his part. Time to go. Plenty of gophers for him on the other side of town lol. 
 

Also found some robin eggs. Looks like maybe a bluejay got to the nest.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 24, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I set up a cat trap. A stray bastard got one of my gelatos. At least it wasn't the biggest one in that greenhouse. He pulled the whole plant out the ground gopher cage and all, and then took a shit next to the crime scene. Lil fucker. I've been letting him squat over there as gopher control. He's done his part. Time to go. Plenty of gophers for him on the other side of town lol.
> View attachment 4399332
> 
> Also found some robin eggs. Looks like maybe a bluejay got to the nest.
> View attachment 4399337


And now I think I know where the stray cat that showed up and adopted us came from...He likes cheese, I named him Cheesy...


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 24, 2019)

doublejj said:


> And now I think I know where the stray cat that showed up and adopted us came from...He likes cheese, I named him Cheesy...


The evil in me almost wanted to catch it and throw it over the fence to the pitbulls next door lol. But it's just a plant. I'll get over it.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 24, 2019)

A light just popped on in my brain as to why he barely started messing with the plants. I just fed an alfalfa/kelp tea yesterday. He was probably just trying to get some protein in.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 24, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> A light just popped on in my brain as to why he barely started messing with the plants. I just fed an alfalfa/kelp tea yesterday. He was probably just trying to get some protein in.


he likes cheese...


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 24, 2019)

a cuke trap might foil the felonious feline


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 24, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> View attachment 4399280


----------



## raratt (Sep 24, 2019)

I guess PG&E was having too much fun messing with everyone else's power so they left ours on. Who knows when they'll replace the transformer now. Strawberry Cheesecake plant 1 is jarred today, #2 dried in a hurry from the north wind and I'll get it trimmed and jarred tomorrow. Son is making twice baked potato casserole with meat loaf for dinner. Grabbed some Newcastle Brown Ale for attitude adjustment suds tonight to be different.


----------



## raratt (Sep 24, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


I would gladly adopt a couple of those kids.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 24, 2019)

God dam plywood didn’t show up til 2pm today and by then it was just too windy to try. Power got turned off yesterday, restored around noon. Might even get turned off again tonight.
Dangerously close to getting the roofer out and where I can lath it. Once those two things are done, bring on the rain!


----------



## ismann (Sep 24, 2019)

I'm moving to El Segundo, CA for work in a couple weeks. Can't wait to start growing again.


----------



## raratt (Sep 24, 2019)

ismann said:


> I'm moving to El Segundo, CA for work in a couple weeks. Can't wait to start growing again.


Have you been there before? Legal grows in this state are governed by each city if that was the route you were intending.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 24, 2019)

ismann said:


> I'm moving to El Segundo, CA for work in a couple weeks. Can't wait to start growing again.


You're gonna love El Segundo.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 24, 2019)

Went to an Autism Links event at the roller rink. I didn't get to roll because they only went up to size 13, but I was a good coach for the boys still haha.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 24, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> You're gonna love El Segundo.


LOL!....You are so Bad!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 24, 2019)

Last time I was in El Segundo, I think I left my wallet there.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 24, 2019)

Between LAX and the Oil refineries, there is so much to Love about El Segundo....


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 24, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Between LAX and the Oil refineries, there is so much to Love about El Segundo....


It’s close to Dinahs, which has the best fried chicken in LA


----------



## doublejj (Sep 24, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> It’s close to Dinahs, which has the best fried chicken in LA


I still think the best fried chicken I've ever had was at Knotts Berry Farm.....


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 24, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I still think the best fried chicken I've ever had was at Knotts Berry Farm.....


It’s not bad, but Mrs Knotts doesn’t have anything on Dinahs.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> You're gonna love El Segundo.








Damn it. Hip ass @Metasynth beat me to it...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 25, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Awesome pic. Perhaps you could find time to post a few more, maybe some bikini shots fresh out of the water, or rolling around in the sand? We're just trying to get the flavor of the place, for science. If you and your girl ever need a violinist to play background music while you guys make love, I would play free of charge. It's a wonderfully romantic gift, and the holidays are coming up...


how quickly can you get to Honolulu?  I just built up the courage to post a pic below the neck. A bikini pic is years away... maybe when I’m 40.

This time zone change and not having access to weed is really screwing with my sleep. I had six mai tais this evening so now I’m hung af and can’t sleep.

Crappy pic, but it looks like my sister is doing a great job on my plants


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 25, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> how quickly can you get to Honolulu?  I just built up the courage to post a pic below the neck. A bikini pic is years away... maybe when I’m 40.
> 
> This time zone change and not having access to weed is really screwing with my sleep. I had six mai tais this evening so now I’m hung af and can’t sleep.
> 
> Crappy pic, but it looks like my sister is doing a great job on my plants


If you were on Maui, i know were you could go... to the banyan tree and get some weed.

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 25, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> If you were on Maui, i know were you could go... to the banyan tree and get some weed.
> 
> SH420


I’m nervous about dealing with people I don’t know. If I were to be caught, I’d get a lifetime ban from entering the us. I was hoping some of the people we’ve been mingling with would be smokers. So far no dice.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 25, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> maybe when I’m 40.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 25, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I still think the best fried chicken I've ever had was at Knotts Berry Farm.....


Ezell's is awesome if you're ever in the Seattle area. 
-- edit --
The strips are OK but fried chicken on the bone is best.


----------



## ismann (Sep 25, 2019)

raratt said:


> Have you been there before? Legal grows in this state are governed by each city if that was the route you were intending.


No, I've never been to CA in my life. I'm from Tampa, but I read indoor grows are legal in El Segundo. I may be living in Hawthorne just because the rent is cheaper though.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 25, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Damn it. Hip ass @Metasynth beat me to it...


Call it home field advantage.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 25, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> A bikini pic is years away... maybe when I’m 40.


40 was years away - Sigh.


----------



## raratt (Sep 25, 2019)

ismann said:


> No, I've never been to CA in my life. I'm from Tampa, but I read indoor grows are legal in El Segundo. I may be living in Hawthorne just because the rent is cheaper though.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 25, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Between LAX and the Oil refineries, there is so much to Love about El Segundo....


El Segundo is also home to the Hyperion Water treatment plant, one of the largest sewage treatment plants in the world. Went on a field trip there for a microbiology class in college in '74. Very cool


----------



## doublejj (Sep 25, 2019)

ismann said:


> No, I've never been to CA in my life. I'm from Tampa, but I read indoor grows are legal in El Segundo. I may be living in Hawthorne just because the rent is cheaper though.


I grew up in Hawthorne, graduated from Hawthorne High...."Go Cougars"! Home of The Beach Boys, they were a couple years ahead of me in school. My dad worked in Torrance and we live in Hawthorne. It's has changed little since I lived there in the 60's..


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 25, 2019)

you know all this talk about Cali........and i've never been.....been in Mexico many of times, but never been to Cali......

might be something to change in the future before i get to senile


----------



## ismann (Sep 25, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I grew up in Hawthorne, graduated from Hawthorne High...."Go Cougars"! Home of The Beach Boys, they were a couple years ahead of me in school. My dad worked in Torrance and we live in Hawthorne. It's has changed little since I lived there in the 60's..


That's cool. Small world...


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 25, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> you know all this talk about Cali........and i've never been.....been in Mexico many of times, but never been to Cali......
> 
> might be something to change in the future before i get to senile


Well, if you’re going to come to Cali, I would skip the cities. My recommendation would be travel along the central coast, starting in San Simeon and staying places along the way up to Monterey. BigSur is one of the most beautiful places on earth


----------



## raratt (Sep 25, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> you know all this talk about Cali........and i've never been.....been in Mexico many of times, but never been to Cali......
> 
> might be something to change in the future before i get to senile


One of the few places you can go and ski in the morning and lay on the beach in the afternoon. North and south are so different in topography and number of people.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 25, 2019)

raratt said:


>


I had no idea she was so cute when she was young. 




GreatwhiteNorth said:


> 40 was years away - Sigh.


Four more months and I’ll be on the wrong side of thirty heading to forty.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 25, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> you know all this talk about Cali........and i've never been.....been in Mexico many of times, but never been to Cali......
> 
> might be something to change in the future before i get to senile


I lived in Alameda when I was a kid, for a few years. Only been back once and that was last year when I circled Lake Tahoe.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 25, 2019)

This is actually a hobby of mine...


----------



## raratt (Sep 25, 2019)

The weather is great also.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 25, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> you know all this talk about Cali........and i've never been.....been in Mexico many of times, but never been to Cali......
> 
> might be something to change in the future before i get to senile


If you come northern CA on your bike don't be surprised if all the bikers wave.

It's just a nice place.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 25, 2019)

raratt said:


> The weather is great also.


I’m sure glad it’s Fall



 
Can I come visit this weekend? I like 50’s...


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 25, 2019)

raratt said:


> The weather is great also.


that's better than here.....it's been a hotember here and it's about to start a hotober next month......

i just figure it, that it might be time to look at the old bucket list....and maybe just maybe check a few of these fuckers off finally....been living in this state for 40yrs +....talked to the wife last night about it....and she kinda agrees....at least for the most part...


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 25, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> If you come northern CA on your bike don't be surprised if all the bikers wave.
> 
> It's just a nice place.


hope they like enduro's....lol


----------



## raratt (Sep 25, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> that's better than here.....it's been a hotember here and it's about to start a hotober next month......
> 
> i just figure it, that it might be time to look at the old bucket list....and maybe just maybe check a few of these fuckers off finally....been living in this state for 40yrs +....talked to the wife last night about it....and she kinda agrees....at least for the most part...


I'm sure plenty of RIU brethren would be happy to show you around "our" state.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 25, 2019)

I don't post a lot of pics of my work out of respect for my clients privacy but check out what I have going on right now....over 300 individual boards, over 1000 individual edges sanded, it looks great from where I'm standing, not sure if the pics do it justice.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 25, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> that's better than here.....it's been a hotember here and it's about to start a hotober next month......
> 
> i just figure it, that it might be time to look at the old bucket list....and maybe just maybe check a few of these fuckers off finally....been living in this state for 40yrs +....talked to the wife last night about it....and she kinda agrees....at least for the most part...


You know the best time to visit NorCal is in about 4 weeks.......I'll pick you up at the bus station in Sacramento.....You will love the mountains this time of year....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 25, 2019)

ismann said:


> That's cool. Small world...


You know the best way to get a grow going would be to hang out up at one of the grows in NorCal for a couple of weeks.....about 4 weeks from now. It's a lot of fun just hanging out with the trim crew....do you want to learn to trim weed?....free lessons on the farm. I will pick you up at the bus station in Sacramento. You will love the mountains this time of year....see you soon


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 25, 2019)

doublejj said:


> You know the best time to visit NorCal is in about 4 weeks.......I'll pick you up at the bus station in Sacramento.....You will love the mountains this time of year....


Always recruiting. Lol


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 25, 2019)

doublejj said:


> You know the best way to get a grow going would be to hang out up at one of the grows in NorCal for a couple of weeks.....about 4 weeks from now. It's a lot of fun just hanging out with the trim crew....do you want to learn to trim weed?....free lessons on the farm. I will pick you up at the bus station in Sacramento. You will love the mountains this time of year....see you soon


Lol free lessons


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 25, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Lol free lessons


Right!! Hell I just wanna hangout. Free lessons from JJ’s crew. Priceless. Or free in this case. Lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 25, 2019)

Petty cash box is full again (except for the 50s pile, I don't get many of those). Time to make another trip to the Bank of Public Storage (not FDIC insured) 






Over $35k in there, this small box is fucking heavy...


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 25, 2019)

Does anyone else have these stupid public electric scooters in their town? There's like no regulation, and people without helmets zip by you on the street and sidewalk at 20mph with no regard to your safety or theirs. They each take CCs, When their time is up, people just leave them anywhere. After a few hours white vans pull up and take them away (they all have gps). Our streets and sidewalks are littered with these things...


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 25, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Does anyone else have these stupid public electric scooters in there town? There's like no regulation, and people without helmets zip by you on the street and sidewalk at 20mph with no regard to your safety or theirs. They each take CCs, When their time is up, people just leave them anywhere. After a few hours white vans pull up and take them away (they all have gps). Our streets and sidewalks are littered with these things...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4399814


Yes.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 25, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I had no idea she was so cute when she was young.


Still is.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 25, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Petty cash box is full again (except for the 50s pile, I don't get many of those). Time to make another trip to the Bank of Public Storage (not FDIC insured)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll save you a trip - just send whatever will fit in a large flat rate box, I'll "hold" it for you.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 25, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Does anyone else have these stupid public electric scooters in there town? There's like no regulation, and people without helmets zip by you on the street and sidewalk at 20mph with no regard to your safety or theirs. They each take CCs, When their time is up, people just leave them anywhere. After a few hours white vans pull up and take them away (they all have gps). Our streets and sidewalks are littered with these things...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4399814


First time I saw them was in Nashville a few months back. But I don’t get out much


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 25, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Does anyone else have these stupid public electric scooters in there town? There's like no regulation, and people without helmets zip by you on the street and sidewalk at 20mph with no regard to your safety or theirs. They each take CCs, When their time is up, people just leave them anywhere. After a few hours white vans pull up and take them away (they all have gps). Our streets and sidewalks are littered with these things...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4399814


They had just got them in Oakland right before i moved back down here. I hear you get double points if you nail a hipster rider. Triple if he is wearing capris and vaping.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 25, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Does anyone else have these stupid public electric scooters in there town? There's like no regulation, and people without helmets zip by you on the street and sidewalk at 20mph with no regard to your safety or theirs. They each take CCs, When their time is up, people just leave them anywhere. After a few hours white vans pull up and take them away (they all have gps). Our streets and sidewalks are littered with these things...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4399814


yes, even the nearest city is starting to hate them too..


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 25, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Does anyone else have these stupid public electric scooters in there town? There's like no regulation, and people without helmets zip by you on the street and sidewalk at 20mph with no regard to your safety or theirs. They each take CCs, When their time is up, people just leave them anywhere. After a few hours white vans pull up and take them away (they all have gps). Our streets and sidewalks are littered with these things...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4399814


They started in Santa Monica by me, first a company called Bird, then Hulu took over. Weird af

Though I’ve gotten used to them, it’s already been a few years. Those people who pick them up are just regular folks who get paid to collect them, charge them, and put them back in the streets. Easier if the company doesn’t have to classify them as actual employees


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 25, 2019)

doublejj said:


> You know the best time to visit NorCal is in about 4 weeks.......I'll pick you up at the bus station in Sacramento.....You will love the mountains this time of year....


i'd bet brother......but just heads up i wouldn't be taking a bus ride.....more like an RV kinda thing......would love to see those mountains....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 25, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Does anyone else have these stupid public electric scooters in there town? There's like no regulation, and people without helmets zip by you on the street and sidewalk at 20mph with no regard to your safety or theirs. They each take CCs, When their time is up, people just leave them anywhere. After a few hours white vans pull up and take them away (they all have gps). Our streets and sidewalks are littered with these things...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4399814


They look like so much fun. I’d try it given the opportunity


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 25, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> They look like so much fun. I’d try it given the opportunity


Ouch!
That's gonna leave a mark.


----------



## Shizrock (Sep 25, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I had no idea she was so cute when she was young.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's a great artist. 40 is not that bad. I'm 2 years in and it's great.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 26, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> They started in Santa Monica by me, first a company called Bird, then Hulu took over. Weird af
> 
> Though I’ve gotten used to them, it’s already been a few years. Those people who pick them up are just regular folks who get paid to collect them, charge them, and put them back in the streets. Easier if the company doesn’t have to classify them as actual employees



This is an informative clip on these scooters. My fav part is when people destroy these things, it looks so satisfying...







Btw, the first company to do this, Bird, started with 11 scooters a couple years ago. Now they're worth $2 billion


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 26, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4399677


LoL


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 26, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I don't post a lot of pics of my work out of respect for my clients privacy but check out what I have going on right now....over 300 individual boards, over 1000 individual edges sanded, it looks great from where I'm standing, not sure if the pics do it justice.
> View attachment 4399798 View attachment 4399799


Top job really pops. I love the beam been supported by corbeled brick work it ties it altogether and brings your focus to the timber.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 26, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I don't post a lot of pics of my work out of respect for my clients privacy but check out what I have going on right now....over 300 individual boards, over 1000 individual edges sanded, it looks great from where I'm standing, not sure if the pics do it justice.
> View attachment 4399798 View attachment 4399799


Yes it looks great, what's going to be covering the header?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 26, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> i'd bet brother......but just heads up i wouldn't be taking a bus ride.....more like an RV kinda thing......would love to see those mountains....


did i mention the free pair of Fiskars?...


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 26, 2019)

I hate trimming so much. Are you paying people in cash or weed?

I might trim these days for $25 an hour...but nothin less. Lol.

I can’t believe so many people are so willing to trim for weed, or for like $15 an hour.

Life is so different when you’re the one growing the weed...haha. Before I started growing, I woulda been excited to trim.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 26, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> I hate trimming so much. Are you paying people in cash or weed?
> 
> I might trim these days for $25 an hour...but nothin less. Lol.
> 
> ...


most trimmers want cash, but a few take weed and ship it home where it's worth more money.
We pay by the pound not by the hr...


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 26, 2019)

I accomplished a healthy morning shit 




That is all


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2019)

Indacouch said:


> I accomplished a healthy morning shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you too......

of course i'm sitting on my porch right now, admiring the healthy crap i just had taken with my coffee and a dounut.....

p.s the dog says hello


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2019)

doublejj said:


> did i mention the free pair of Fiskars?...


shit that beats the siccors on my swiss army knife....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 26, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> you too......
> 
> of course i'm sitting on my porch right now, admiring the healthy crap i just had taken with my coffee and a dounut.....
> 
> p.s the dog says hello


You crapped on your porch?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 26, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> shit that beats the siccors on my swiss army knife....


and they are yours to keep.... a memento of your wonderful time at trim camp


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You crapped on your porch?
> 
> View attachment 4400171


nope dog did....which i'm cleaning up right now....i did mine inside the house....and i must say it was a well adjust crap with a minor smell of holy shit.....

the coffee and the dounut are the congrats of the inspiring might shit...

so what ya got against rednecks.....hmmmm......space tomatoes to the rescue.....


----------



## lokie (Sep 26, 2019)

doublejj said:


> and they are yours to keep.... a memento of your wonderful time at trim camp


A clever idea. 

More important is, who keeps the resin on them?


----------



## Bareback (Sep 26, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Yes it looks great, what's going to be covering the header?


I've got some 1x10's that I have to mill down and joint up. Plus the brick is out of wack with the frame so I'll have to do some shiming.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 26, 2019)

Indacouch said:


> I accomplished a healthy morning shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's up dude. I hope life is treating you and yours well.


----------



## raratt (Sep 26, 2019)

I'm paying a man to stare deep into my eyes today.








He's an Optometrist....I need new glasses.


----------



## Matt1983NS (Sep 26, 2019)

I took my pregnant 2nd wife for a doctors appointment. This is baby #3 for us. Our first is 3 years old, our 2nd is 18 months, and this one is due in mid January. 
I also have 3 from my first marriage. Oldest is 14, 12, and 9. 
4 girls and one boy so far total for me. 
Don’t know gender of the new baby yet. 
If you can follow all that....


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> I'm paying a man to stare deep into my eyes today.
> He's an Optometrist....I need new glasses.


I swore the last time I needed glasses I was going to try getting online ones (about half price) but I chickened out.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 26, 2019)

Matt1983NS said:


> I took my pregnant 2nd wife for a doctors appointment. This is baby #3 for us. Our first is 3 years old, our 2nd is 18 months, and this one is due in mid January.
> I also have 3 from my first marriage. Oldest is 14, 12, and 9.
> 4 girls and one boy so far total for me.
> Don’t know gender of the new baby yet.
> If you can follow all that....


wait, wait let me load up Excel so I can keep track of this


----------



## doublejj (Sep 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> I'm paying a man to stare deep into my eyes today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why my optometrist is a women.....and a cute one....I have my eyes checked more often now


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 26, 2019)

Shizrock said:


> She's a great artist. 40 is not that bad. I'm 2 years in and it's great.


sounds like something an old person would say.  j/k


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 26, 2019)

doublejj said:


> That's why my optometrist is a women.....and a cute one....I have my eyes checked more often now


PS, It may be helpful if you let us know her physical size (big, small, etc.), as well as the color of her skin (black, white, etc.).


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> wait, wait let me load up Excel so I can keep track of this


damnit you beat me to it......


----------



## doublejj (Sep 26, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> PS, It may be helpful if you let us know her physical size (big, small, etc.), as well as the color of her skin (black, white, etc.).


I'll let you pick your own dr....


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 26, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I'll let you pick your own dr....


Well, the size and skin color of your buddy who delivers weed was important enough to mention. I figured you inadvertently left that info off of this post.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 26, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> Well, the size and skin color of your buddy who delivers weed was important enough to mention. I figured you inadvertently left that info off of this post.


I'll let you pick your own fishing buddies.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 26, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> sounds like something an old person would say.  j/k


I hear you get more courageous at 40


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 26, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> I hate trimming so much.
> Before I started growing, I woulda been excited to trim.


I'm with you there - I put off harvest as much as possible and now my back hurts just thinking of it.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 26, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I'll let you pick your own fishing buddies.


Their size and skin color aren't as important to me as they are to you apparently. 

You grew up in Hawthorne, and graduated from Hawthorne High, right?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 26, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> I hear you get more courageous at 40


You misspelled cautious.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 26, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You misspelled cautious.


Lol no doubt


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Sep 26, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Does anyone else have these stupid public electric scooters in their town? There's like no regulation, and people without helmets zip by you on the street and sidewalk at 20mph with no regard to your safety or theirs. They each take CCs, When their time is up, people just leave them anywhere. After a few hours white vans pull up and take them away (they all have gps). Our streets and sidewalks are littered with these things...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4399814


Yes, they liter the streets. Don’t think I’ve ever seen them standing up nicely like that either.


----------



## raratt (Sep 26, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> sounds like something an old person would say.  j/k


Listen here young lady....lol.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 26, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I grew up in Hawthorne, graduated from Hawthorne High...."Go Cougars"! Home of The Beach Boys, they were a couple years ahead of me in school. My dad worked in Torrance and we live in Hawthorne. It's has changed little since I lived there in the 60's..


You sure about that?


----------



## raratt (Sep 26, 2019)

Jarred up the two Strawberry Cheesecake plants, weighed in at 4.3 oz. Between it and the NP I'd choose it to grow again someday. Much tighter nuggs and I loved the purple leaves indoors. Beer shelf is full, new glasses and frames ordered. $10 co-pay covered it all.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 26, 2019)

I had a traffic "incident" that ended up on the side of the road.

The HP cop was annoyed at first but became thoroughly entertained when I summarized the conversation:
---
A-hole:
Fuck you! I will hurt you bad!

Me:
Great. If you swing on me I will wad you up and throw you away. 

A-Hole:
Oh no you won't! 

ROUND 2
A-Hole:
You don't know who you are dealing with.

Me:
That's true for now, but the cops will look you up when they get here.
* no response *

Me (couldn't resist):
You look like a heroin addict. It's something about your face...

A-Hole:
Bullshit! No track marks! (shows forearms)

Me:
Aluminum foil works great, huh? Besides, I was talking about your face. 
* no response *

Heroin! Heroin! Heroin!

* A-hole walks back to car, gets in & starts hiding shit before the cops arrive. *

I could tell you more but let's just say... I didn't get the ticket.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 26, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> I swore the last time I needed glasses I was going to try getting online ones (about half price) but I chickened out.


I get our backup pairs from eyebuydirect.com for real cheap. Even got the screen protection on the lenses for my son since he is always on his devices. Once I saw how bad he scratched his Ray Bans I ordered some generics.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 26, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> I swore the last time I needed glasses I was going to try getting online ones (about half price) but I chickened out.



I've been buying all my glasses online from this company, even prescription sunglasses - https://www.eyebuydirect.com/

Fantastic prices, software, and customer service. The software lets you take a close up selfie in order to virtually try on all the glasses you think may look good on you. It's surprisingly realistic. I don't often endorse a company, but this one is great imo...

Edit - Shit, I have to start reading threads. Good looking out, @FresnoFarmer


----------



## Shizrock (Sep 27, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> sounds like something an old person would say.  j/k


Lol thanks


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Sep 27, 2019)

Went up to Yuba Co. last night for a Florida Georgia Line concert. Lots of fun and a great crowd. The venue was kinda neat and I wish I would've had time to check out the casino afterwards.


----------



## raratt (Sep 27, 2019)

Don_Sequitor said:


> check out the casino afterwards.


The casino doesn't open till the end of October.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 27, 2019)

and it's hot too


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> The casino doesn't open till the end of October.


I like cache creek and red hawk casinos better, as far as slot machines. Thunder Valley pisses me off every single time, and yet I keep going back lol.  Although I haven’t been in a minute.


----------



## raratt (Sep 27, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I like cache creek and red hawk casinos better, as far as slot machines. Thunder Valley pisses me off every single time, and yet I keep going back lol.  Although I haven’t been in a minute.


Don't go to Colusa, you might as well sit in the parking lot and burn $20 bills. The wife did well at Gold Country, paid for the concert and our room plus drinks.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> Don't go to Colusa, you might as well sit in the parking lot and burn $20 bills. The wife did well at Gold Country, paid for the concert and our room plus drinks.


Oh jesus christ, Colusa! The absolute shittiest. You are right. I think all the small ones suck up here including gold country. Only a couple machines i’ll play at gold country. Feather falls can suck my dick. Not sure if i told you that story, but i will not set foot in there ever again. And I drive by either feather falls or gold country about every other day.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> The casino doesn't open till the end of October.


They got it opening November now. I’ll def be checking it out. They have a new casino planned up here in this county too, but they haven’t started yet.


----------



## raratt (Sep 27, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> They got it opening November now. I’ll def be checking it out. They have a new casino planned up here in this county too, but they haven’t started yet.


The best thing about it is for people from the Sac area that can go to the amphitheater for a concert and have a room nearby to crash in instead of crashing on the roads, or getting a DUI. I don't even wander out in the evenings they have a concert, traffic here is stupid.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 27, 2019)

I went fishing in the morning and took my mom to the urologist in the afternoon


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2019)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I went fishing in the morning and took my mom to the urologist in the afternoon


Is your mom OK?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 28, 2019)

Today we are visiting a shelter to meet a 9-month old great pyrenees "puppy". (He's already 85#)
His owners dropped him off at the vet to be euthanized -- claiming that he is vicious.

Sometimes I hate people. 

The lady who runs the shelter has five other dogs w/zero problems -- and even had him evaluated by a professional trainer over a period of 8 days.

Their conclusion was that he's showing guarding behavior which is normal for the breed, and he needs to be neutered to "take the edge off". 

We are excited!
-- edit --
Does this face look vicious?


----------



## Bareback (Sep 28, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Today we are visiting a shelter to meet a 9-month old great pyrenees "puppy". (He's already 85#)
> His owners dropped him off at the vet to be euthanized -- claiming that he is vicious.
> 
> Sometimes I hate people.
> ...


Don't take your eyes off him... he's a fairly dangerous cutie.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 28, 2019)

I went to work early this morning this morning, was there at five and now I'm headed home to try and diagnosis a random misfire code on one off trucks I don't drive often I'm pretty sure it's a injection issue because I don't drive it enough. But I'll start with fuel pressure test and do a bleed on each injector and then clean each one and repeat..... plus vacuum test and coil test... blah blah blah. Wish me luck and say a prayer for the wife because I'll be in a great mood tonight.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Today we are visiting a shelter to meet a 9-month old great pyrenees "puppy". (He's already 85#)
> His owners dropped him off at the vet to be euthanized -- claiming that he is vicious.
> 
> Sometimes I hate people.
> ...


Obviously he's vicious, he's already swallowed your heart whole!


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Sep 28, 2019)

Buddies and I chiefed up a smoking room pretty bad at a casino, to the point we stunk up that floor. Someone lit a stick of incense and that set off the smoke alarm. I went into full command mode. "You! Bust out those cigarettes, everyone start puffing the shit out of them. Bring that bag out to my truck, take the stairs" Ripped the batteries out of the detector, "It's already alerted the front desk so I'm going down to try and play it off."

Front desk says they already sent someone up. Cool maintenance guy and young staff member were there, no security, left us alone.

Mostly play blackjack until I've paid for a room and a steak/ prime rib dinner.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Is your mom OK?


She has a problem with recurring UTIs

There's a new test that has something to do with the DNA of the bacteria which is supposed to help in identifying particular mutations so that it can be more effectively treated- we're going back on Tuesday

thanks for your concern


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2019)

Sir Napsalot said:


> She has a problem with recurring UTIs
> 
> There's a new test that has something to do with the DNA of the bacteria which is supposed to help in identifying particular mutations so that it can be more effectively treated- we're going back on Tuesday
> 
> thanks for your concern


https://liveutifree.com/MicroGenDX/#howmicrogendxhelps

I assume it's this type of test? I'm glad they are doing this. These kind of infections were often hard to diagnose and ended up sapping the quality of life, especially in elderly patients. Let me know how the testing works out for her, please.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Sep 28, 2019)

oops thought this was jibber jabber. Long time ago^^. Today.... I made a egg scramble and witnessed the dog surprise himself when he caught up to a squirrel He must not have any killer instinct, when he put his mouth around it, I think the squirrel kind of turned on him he did a flailing somersault and the squirrel got away... Pussy fart


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> https://liveutifree.com/MicroGenDX/#howmicrogendxhelps
> 
> I assume it's this type of test? I'm glad they are doing this. These kind of infections were often hard to diagnose and ended up sapping the quality of life, especially in elderly patients. Let me know how the testing works out for her, please.


It may be similar- I was told this new test has only been out for like 3 weeks


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2019)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> oops thought this was jibber jabber. Long time ago^^. Today.... I made a egg scramble and witnessed the dog surprise himself when he caught up to a squirrel He must not have any killer instinct, when he put his mouth around it, I think the squirrel kind of turned on him he did a flailing somersault and the squirrel got away... Pussy fart


This is the @mr sunshine new and improved jabbering thread ;D


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 28, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> They got it opening November now. I’ll def be checking it out. They have a new casino planned up here in this county too, but they haven’t started yet.


I liked it better when the mafia ran the illegal casinos, they'd also have slot machines and later draw poker machines in all the local bars which was so convenient.

The legal ones don't run little satellite operations like that, but nobody gets arrested either.

Well, other than hookers who hang out near the entrance. No taking away business from the Casino, ffs.

The local mafia casino was two floors and the massage parlor was upstairs. Lol, the good old days.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 28, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Today we are visiting a shelter to meet a 9-month old great pyrenees "puppy". (He's already 85#)
> His owners dropped him off at the vet to be euthanized -- claiming that he is vicious.
> 
> Sometimes I hate people.
> ...


My neighbor has a Great Pyrenee, other than she barks alot (rural ranchland with plenty to bark at) and drools a lot(always running) "Cindy" is a sweetheart.


----------



## raratt (Sep 28, 2019)

Rained enough this morning to mess up the layer of dust on the cars. Cooked some rolls that needed used to go with brunch this morning, which helped inspire a nap. Found out I don't have as many viable garlic cloves to plant as I thought, a whole braid dried too much. I'll get the good ones I broke apart planted tomorrow after a quick till. Grilled Ahi tuna steak and salad/zucchini for dinner. B&S time.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 28, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I liked it better when the mafia ran the illegal casinos, they'd also have slot machines and later draw poker machines in all the local bars which was so convenient.
> 
> The legal ones don't run little satellite operations like that, but nobody gets arrested either.
> 
> ...


Feather Falls Casino, like 3 days after dickhead Trump got elected.
When i got released from jail the next morning and got a ride from a taxi back up to paradise, I told the taxi driver what happened, and she said “ honey, I drive 3-4 people home from jail every morning just like you”
Mother fuckers.

.10 dui(which ain’t shit) but i wasn’t even planning on leaving. Fuckers called the CHP on me when I left, after they cut me off. I was up 3500+ on the tables. I was like wut????? Took my chips and cashed in, 3 of the security guards were looking at me waiting for me to make a move, and so i flipped them off. Didn’t even make a scene. Should have!!!!!!but they escorted me out the door then called the cops on me. Chp was waiting for me near my house!!!!!!!

Like i said though, i wasn’t even planning on leaving until i was good to drive.

Mother fuckers.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 28, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Feather Falls Casino, like 3 days after dickhead Trump got elected.
> When i got released from jail the next morning and got a ride from a taxi back up to paradise, I told the taxi driver what happened, and she said “ honey, I drive 3-4 people home from jail every morning just like you”
> Mother fuckers.
> 
> ...


The Casino in my city is a shit show security guards/ bouncers are pieces of shit. I’ve had a few run ins with em and they’ve ran into my fist. They’re always racially profiling my friends who are black. Even racially profiled NBA’s Ben Simmons and probably our most famous athlete.


----------



## Shizrock (Sep 28, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> sounds like something an old person would say.  j/k


Haha. Thanks. Do you speak French? I'm from Quebec. Live in Boston now.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 28, 2019)

Started painting my new scrog frame.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> Rained enough this morning to mess up the layer of dust on the cars. Cooked some rolls that needed used to go with brunch this morning, which helped inspire a nap. Found out I don't have as many viable garlic cloves to plant as I thought, a whole braid dried too much. I'll get the good ones I broke apart planted tomorrow after a quick till. Grilled Ahi tuna steak and salad/zucchini for dinner. B&S time.


When I lived in S’vale we grew a lovely plot of garlic. Half of it dried up on us too. Wat up wi’dat!


----------



## raratt (Sep 28, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> When I lived in S’vale we grew a lovely plot of garlic. Half of it dried up on us too. Wat up wi’dat!


Those were last years, shouldn't have been stored in the garage obviously.


----------



## raratt (Sep 28, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 4401266
> 
> Started painting my new scrog frame.
> 
> View attachment 4401267


Those need a black light...


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 29, 2019)

Sunday roast lamb rolled in oregano, lemon thyme, rosemary and stuffed with garlic. Herbs and garlic are home grown, I keep my herb game strong!

I can’t put the roast veg in with the meat because Mrs DD has stepped up here quest for veganism. Can’t even cook them in the same oven, the things you do for love and she has convinced me to eat vegetarian 4 days a week. Or should I say 4 times a weak .


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 29, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Sunday roast lamb rolled in oregano, lemon thyme, rosemary and stuffed with garlic. Herbs and garlic are home grown, I keep my herb game strong!
> View attachment 4401333
> I can’t put the roast veg in with the meat because Mrs DD has stepped up here quest for veganism. Can’t even cook them in the same oven, the things you do for love and she has convinced me to eat vegetarian 4 days a week. Or should I say 4 times a weak .


Thank you.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 29, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I went to work early this morning this morning, was there at five and now I'm headed home to try and diagnosis a random misfire code on one off trucks I don't drive often I'm pretty sure it's a injection issue because I don't drive it enough. But I'll start with fuel pressure test and do a bleed on each injector and then clean each one and repeat..... plus vacuum test and coil test... blah blah blah. Wish me luck and say a prayer for the wife because I'll be in a great mood tonight.


Update !!!!!!!!!!! 
I think the POS has a broken flex plate plus a bad injector or bad fuel regular because it won't hold fuel pressure . I said f'it and drank a 6 pack ......


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 29, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Update !!!!!!!!!!!
> I think the POS has a broken flex plate plus a bad injector or bad fuel regular because it won't hold fuel pressure . I said f'it and drank a 6 pack ......



My truck spent Aug 6 - 29 at the dealer looking for the problem. 
Took it in after Xmas with CE light , said it was my battery (it got low n toss a code) 
I said that sounds like a big scoop of bull shit . They cleared it , n on my way ...
7-8 weeks later , lights on a again. 

They tell me there was moisture in my oil. 
This is a new truck... the oil change fixed the problem. I said you guys don’t have 2 clues , n that makes no sense . 


The light comes on again. 
Snap , I lose it . 
I take it in there n tell them I’m done fucking around, I’m sick of the bull shit answers I’m getting , and it seems like your trying to run my warranty out. Well guess what, I don’t drive it much n that’s not going happen. Fix it now n fix it right or I’ll never buy another truck here again (up until this truck I use to only run them for 2 years) 

On aug 1 they tell me I need new injectors n they will order the parts n get it in. 
Was there till aug 29th 

I got a book from what parts they changed after that. Would have been cheaper to just put a new engine in it .


----------



## raratt (Sep 29, 2019)

We had quite the light show last night, we don't get thunderstorms that often. Even had a tornado on the other side of the valley. Just when I thought it had blown through it built up again and flat out dumped on us. No tilling the garden for a couple days, guess I'll watch football and racing today.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 29, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Sunday roast lamb rolled in oregano, lemon thyme, rosemary and stuffed with garlic. Herbs and garlic are home grown, I keep my herb game strong!
> View attachment 4401333
> I can’t put the roast veg in with the meat because Mrs DD has stepped up here quest for veganism. Can’t even cook them in the same oven, the things you do for love and she has convinced me to eat vegetarian 4 days a week. Or should I say 4 times a weak .


That roast looks awesome!
Mrs. Stoool got me to eat a more plant-based diet, and I've gotta say, it ain't bad and I feel a lot better.
We still eat meat -- in fact, last night we ate at a great wood-fired pizza joint and had a "grand salami" with extra cheese. 

My youngest daughter is like your wife and says that meat taints other foods that it comes into contact with.
lol
She won't even eat vegetable soup if I use chicken broth as the base.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 29, 2019)

raratt said:


> Those need a black light...


thankyou, that’s a really good idea. I can easily switch out a couple bulbs in my clamp lights for black lights and will look for some black light string for my Scrog screen.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 29, 2019)

Monday morning again Boooooooooooo
Coffee time


----------



## Bareback (Sep 29, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> My truck spent Aug 6 - 29 at the dealer looking for the problem.
> Took it in after Xmas with CE light , said it was my battery (it got low n toss a code)
> I said that sounds like a big scoop of bull shit . They cleared it , n on my way ...
> 7-8 weeks later , lights on a again.
> ...


Does that effect the resale.... I mean it shows up on the car fax report right ??? If so that really sucks.... Did they offer an explanation on moisture in the oil. Ohh wait it was the injectors right.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 29, 2019)

Fucking Broncos . . .


----------



## raratt (Sep 29, 2019)

Coloradoclear said:


> Fucking Broncos . . .


Fucking Rams.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 29, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Does that effect the resale.... I mean it shows up on the car fax report right ??? If so that really sucks.... Did they offer an explanation on moisture in the oil. Ohh wait it was the injectors right.


They offered nothing about the oil, the injectors didn’t fix anything, then fuel rails , till every part that had something to do with fuel was replaced . Even had to reprogram my keys when they changed the comp. 
This is my 3rd ecoboost 3.5 n the 1st time I’ve had a problem (first time I’ve got one past 60000km), I'm going to the 5.0 in the summer when the warranty is up. Just debating N/A or Roush 
The smart answer is N/A , but the Roush makes some nice numbers .


----------



## SFnone (Sep 29, 2019)

Coloradoclear said:


> Fucking Broncos . . .


they got screwed by the refs again


----------



## SFnone (Sep 29, 2019)

what I did today... I hurt my neck early this year falling off a motorcycle, and put on a little weight while I was out of commission, not a lot, but enough, so I went on "the beer diet" yesterday, and will likely end it after today... I've been smoking the last of my hickock haze by gps all day, and with nothing but beer, i am really hungry right now... hungry and buzzed... and high... I also helped a friend hang their plants up for drying...


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Sep 29, 2019)

SFnone said:


> what I did today... I hurt my neck early this year falling off a motorcycle, and put on a little weight while I was out of commission, not a lot, but enough, so I went on "the beer diet" yesterday, and will likely end it after today... I've been smoking the last of my hickock haze by gps all day, and with nothing but beer, i am really hungry right now... hungry and buzzed... and high... I also helped a friend hang their plants up for drying...


I recommend ravioli. Also, if you go to butchers you may be able to buy 1/2 a pig for cheaper than going to store. 

I went to the bar that 86'ed me and had a nice time. Just acted like nothing happened previously and we worked it out. Ok.


----------



## raratt (Sep 29, 2019)

I yanked out the volunteer gourd plants I transplanted into the veggie garden, got two little white pumpkins and a small yellow one. I thought I would have had more with the size of the plants. Refilled the beer shelf and watched football the rest of the day. Grilled pork chops and tomatoes with cottage cheese and possibly a grilled potato for dinner. B&S time was awhile ago...lol.


----------



## ismann (Sep 29, 2019)

Go Bucs!


----------



## neosapien (Sep 29, 2019)

Daddy/daughter today. Took the kid to a new feeding zoo that opened up last year. Was pretty neat.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2019)

neosapien said:


> Daddy/daughter today. Took the kid to a new feeding zoo that opened up last year. Was pretty neat.
> 
> View attachment 4401731


I was gonna ask “what did you feed her to” but then I saw those hellacious baboon canines.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 29, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> They offered nothing about the oil, the injectors didn’t fix anything, then fuel rails , till every part that had something to do with fuel was replaced . Even had to reprogram my keys when they changed the comp.
> This is my 3rd ecoboost 3.5 n the 1st time I’ve had a problem (first time I’ve got one past 60000km), I'm going to the 5.0 in the summer when the warranty is up. Just debating N/A or Roush
> The smart answer is N/A , but the Roush makes some nice numbers .


I got a "new" 2018 F150 off the lot in Feb (12 miles on the odo) , MSRP was 52 - got it for 37. She's got the coyote 5.0 engine & will flat out scoot.
Just got back from Moose hunting with a king quad (Black Betty) in the back + 500 lbs of meat & all my gear. 1250 miles round trip averaging almost 21 MPG.
Going around slower rigs uphill on the truck lanes @ 90 with lots more under the petal is fun.


----------



## ct26turbo (Sep 30, 2019)

Wife went n picked up 2 spotted turtles for me cu z im still outta town for 3 more weeks


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 30, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I got a "new" 2018 F150 off the lot in Feb (12 miles on the odo) , MSRP was 52 - got it for 37. She's got the coyote 5.0 engine & will flat out scoot.
> Just got back from Moose hunting with a king quad (Black Betty) in the back + 500 lbs of meat & all my gear. 1250 miles round trip averaging almost 21 MPG.
> Going around slower rigs uphill on the truck lanes @ 90 with lots more under the petal is fun.


Coyote? Is that the "Cleveland" version of the 5.0

Sounds nice!


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 30, 2019)

Ford Racing's brand new all-aluminum *Coyote* crate *engine* is a modern *5.0*L 32-valve DOHC V-8 that features Twin Independent Variable Camshaft Timing (Ti-VCT) to deliver over 412 *horsepower* @ 6500 rpm and 390 ft-lb of torque @ 4250 rpm (with premium fuel).

I cant wait on you. GWN


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 30, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Ford Racing's brand new all-aluminum *Coyote* crate *engine* is a modern *5.0*L 32-valve DOHC V-8 that features Twin Independent Variable Camshaft Timing (Ti-VCT) to deliver over 412 *horsepower* @ 6500 rpm and 390 ft-lb of torque @ 4250 rpm (with premium fuel).
> 
> I cant wait on you. GWN


If you put the Roush SC on it you now have 650 hp . Not going eco saves 5500 , so that pays for 1/3 of the sc . 

I was interested in the new limited, but the tan plastic put me off(was hoping they would fix for 2020) then I raced one in my car . I was very disappointed in the raptor engine. Figured it would have did a lot better .


----------



## neosapien (Sep 30, 2019)

I was debating between the "coyote" or the "big beast" earlier this year whilst looking for a truck. Ultimately I am a simple man and the sound of turbos spooling up is just so audibly pleasing.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2019)

All packed up and heading home in a few hours. I'm kinda homesick and ready for this to be over, ten days is way too long for a vacation.

It looks like fall came while I was away. I'm leaving 90°+ weather and coming home to this.


----------



## JohnDee (Sep 30, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> All packed up and heading home in a few hours. I'm kinda homesick and ready for this to be over, ten days is way too long for a vacation.
> 
> It looks like fall came while I was away. I'm leaving 90°+ weather and coming home to this.


At least you didn't get 37 degrees last night like we did on the Washington coast...brrrr


OK...yesterday I finished my "summer" jobs. Only 2 months late...not bad. If I was a speed freak instead of a pothead...I woulda been done by July 4th.
JD


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 30, 2019)

I bought a Ford Ranger when I graduated from college in 1988. 
"Have you driven a Ford lately?"

In other words, "we used to suck but now we're awesome". 

That fucking thing gave me nothing but problems. When I ended up with a blown head gasket with a little over 60,000 miles, it was time to trade in that piece of shit for a Toyota 4X4. 

I will **never** buy another Ford product. 

(but I'm not bitter...)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2019)

JohnDee said:


> At least you didn't get 37 degrees last night like we did on the Washington coast...brrrr


Hopefully we don't see that in Toronto until November. I saw pictures of the snow you're getting in the west. Calgary got 25 cm.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2019)

Shizrock said:


> Haha. Thanks. Do you speak French? I'm from Quebec. Live in Boston now.


I can speak French well enough to get made fun of by francophones, I wouldn't consider myself fluent. Love visiting Montreal whenever I get the chance.


----------



## raratt (Sep 30, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> "Cleveland"


I have one of those in the garage that needs built.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 30, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I bought a Ford Ranger when I graduated from college in 1988.
> "Have you driven a Ford lately?"
> 
> In other words, "we used to suck but now we're awesome".
> ...


I bought the Ranger new in '02 but with the Mazda badge. Four-banger with the stick. That truck has been a dead reliable vehicle, and I didn't mind its being ssllooww. I sold it last year to my son for $1. Still have the dollar.
Good kid; he sank $600 of mildly delayed maintenance into it. It's serving him now as faithfully as it did me.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 30, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Ford Racing's brand new all-aluminum *Coyote* crate *engine* is a modern *5.0*L 32-valve DOHC V-8 that features Twin Independent Variable Camshaft Timing (Ti-VCT) to deliver over 412 *horsepower* @ 6500 rpm and 390 ft-lb of torque @ 4250 rpm (with premium fuel).
> 
> I cant wait on you. GWN





BigHornBuds said:


> If you put the Roush SC on it you now have 650 hp . Not going eco saves 5500 , so that pays for 1/3 of the sc .
> 
> I was interested in the new limited, but the tan plastic put me off(was hoping they would fix for 2020) then I raced one in my car . I was very disappointed in the raptor engine. Figured it would have did a lot better .


That's what my 93 f150 step side is getting.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 30, 2019)

neosapien said:


> I was debating between the "coyote" or the "big beast" earlier this year whilst looking for a truck. Ultimately I am a simple man and the sound of turbos spooling up is just so audibly pleasing.


I do love the sound of turbo spool,
One huge problem I have with the eco is , the engine sounds are coming thought the stereo .
I member my test drive in the eco, I said this sounds better then my Titan V8 , that’s because I was hearing a 5.0 mustang in the stereo.


Chunky Stool said:


> I bought a Ford Ranger when I graduated from college in 1988.
> "Have you driven a Ford lately?"
> 
> In other words, "we used to suck but now we're awesome".
> ...



The things I’ve done to my old F150s keeps me buying ford . 


Who didn’t need a bail out back when things where getting bad?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 30, 2019)

@Laughing Grass
Took a couple pics b4 I cut it back(drinking to much) now the damage has knuckles n would be a strong spot on the branch .


----------



## neosapien (Sep 30, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I do love the sound of turbo spool,
> One huge problem I have with the eco is , the engine sounds are coming thought the stereo .
> I member my test drive in the eco, I said this sounds better then my Titan V8 , that’s because I was hearing a 5.0 mustang in the stereo.
> 
> ...


I usually have my music so loud I can't hear any engine noise. 

Ford took bailout money too. They just took out a different kind of loan from the gov't. And then pranced around saying they didn't.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 30, 2019)

https://www.factcheck.org/2011/09/ford-motor-co-does-u-turn-on-bailouts/


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 30, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> That's what my 93 f150 step side is getting.


betcha one of those would liven son's truck right up.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 30, 2019)

raratt said:


> Fucking Rams.


49ers didn't loose this weekend....


----------



## sunni (Sep 30, 2019)

Just another day of Riu work supposedly purposefully pissing off people because I have personal vendettas to ruin everyone’s experiences here


----------



## raratt (Sep 30, 2019)

doublejj said:


> 49ers didn't loose this weekend....


Meh. Bye weeks are good for that.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 30, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> betcha one of those would liven son's truck right up.


Yes sir. Thats what we arw hoping.


----------



## raratt (Sep 30, 2019)

sunni said:


> Just another day of Riu work supposedly purposefully pissing off people because I have personal vendettas to ruin everyone’s experiences here


----------



## doublejj (Sep 30, 2019)

raratt said:


> Meh. Bye weeks are good for that.


they need all the help they can get....


----------



## sunni (Sep 30, 2019)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4401885


Yea just not fun being ganged up on all the time


----------



## doublejj (Sep 30, 2019)

sunni said:


> Yea just not fun being ganged up on all the time


did i ever tell you how fun and relaxing trim camp is?...No internet, no phones, just people sitting around joking & talking & making money.....


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 30, 2019)

doublejj said:


> did i ever tell you how fun and relaxing trim camp is?...No internet, no phones, just people sitting around joking & talking & making money.....


Just nothing but trimming for weeks and weeks...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 30, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Just nothing but trimming for weeks and weeks...


well sure you could look at it that way.....but we like to present it as a Zen experience....


----------



## PokerJay83 (Sep 30, 2019)

Went on a walk already and did chores. Goal is to avoid politics forum and to get from 1k play chips on poker to about 80k today. I re-upped on green. Also major goal of this week is to get through the scrog thread. I'm on like page 20 of 300 but kept getting sucked into arguments on politics. Oh btw 1 of my 4 seedlings died and i had a backup seed soaking then later mistaken it for my glass of water and drank it with the seed. by my other 3 seedlings are doing well and i am about to start germinating my 2nd back up seed.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 30, 2019)

doublejj said:


> well sure you could look at it that way.....but we like to present it as a Zen experience....


Can I hire you as a spin doctor if I ever need a PR guy?


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 30, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Went on a walk already and did chores. Goal is to avoid politics forum and to get from 1k play chips on poker to about 80k today. I re-upped on green. Also major goal of this week is to get through the scrog thread. I'm on like page 20 of 300 but kept getting sucked into arguments on politics. Oh btw 1 of my 4 seedlings died and i had a backup seed soaking then later mistaken it for my glass of water and drank it with the seed. by my other 3 seedlings are doing well and i am about to start germinating my 2nd back up seed.


Did someone delete your thread crying about how you’re being bullied by Buck? 

Lol you tried to use finshaggy as an example of someone being bullied...that’s rich.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 30, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Who didn’t need a bail out back when things where getting bad?


Toyota.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 30, 2019)

sunni said:


> Just another day of Riu work supposedly purposefully pissing off people because I have personal vendettas to ruin everyone’s experiences here


Embrace it Bella, we are genetically pre-disposed to ruin all that we can. Omerta


----------



## sunni (Sep 30, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Did someone delete your thread crying about how you’re being bullied by Buck?
> 
> Lol you tried to use finshaggy as an example of someone being bullied...that’s rich.


How would someone new remember finshaggy


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> @Laughing Grass
> Took a couple pics b4 I cut it back(drinking to much) now the damage has knuckles n would be a strong spot on the branch . View attachment 4401862View attachment 4401863View attachment 4401864View attachment 4401865View attachment 4401866


Amazing how quickly they recovered and the leaves all seem to have peeled up. I’ll see my plants tonight. Looking at them on FaceTime they looked really good with lots of buds. 

she stopped tucking on the 23rd when hairs started showing. I’ll post some pics tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 30, 2019)

sunni said:


> How would someone new remember finshaggy


Yeah, the whole thing is...just ridiculous. Hope you’re doing well!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 30, 2019)

Did i every tell you guys and gals i hate Dentists....went to the dentist office this morning cause over the weekend i developed a cyst underneath a tooth.....boy my weekend was a bitch....hot and cold presses since saturday....finally got to get in the office today....great thing i know the guy...he saw me right away...got me in a looked at it and said yep....we gotta pull that tooth, but i want you to take these meds (antibotics of course) and when the swelling goes down...we shall re-evaluate what's happening....when i was walking up to the counter...i asked the lady how much...she looked at me....and just said "have a nice day"....WOW no outa pocket....what???? But i did see what they are gonna charge me to pull the tooth....$300  and that's with xray. So now i'm at home trying to figure out how to get that $300 taken my antibotics and having some space tomato...think i'll go into the grow room and work on that while i'm pondering the ways of what i can do...

hope everyone had a better weekend than mine......

i did make coffee btw.......fixens on the left and space tomato on the right....


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 30, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Did i every tell you guys and gals i hate Dentists....went to the dentist office this morning cause over the weekend i developed a cyst underneath a tooth.....boy my weekend was a bitch....hot and cold presses since saturday....finally got to get in the office today....great thing i know the guy...he saw me right away...got me in a looked at it and said yep....we gotta pull that tooth, but i want you to take these meds (antibotics of course) and when the swelling goes down...we shall re-evaluate what's happening....when i was walking up to the counter...i asked the lady how much...she looked at me....and just said "have a nice day"....WOW no outa pocket....what???? But i did see what they are gonna charge me to pull the tooth....$300  and that's with xray. So now i'm at home trying to figure out how to get that $300 taken my antibotics and having some space tomato...think i'll go into the grow room and work on that while i'm pondering the ways of what i can do...
> 
> hope everyone had a better weekend than mine......
> 
> i did make coffee btw.......fixens on the left and space tomato on the right....


It’s not the dentist...it’s Tooth Camp

@doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Sep 30, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> It’s not the dentist...it’s Tooth Camp
> 
> @doublejj


I think your getting it.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2019)

Airport sushi for breakfast I can see how this can possibly go poorly.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 30, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> It’s not the dentist...it’s Tooth Camp
> 
> @doublejj


haha...that ain't no shit.....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 30, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Amazing how quickly they recovered and the leaves all seem to have peeled up. I’ll see my plants tonight. Looking at them on FaceTime they looked really good with lots of buds.
> 
> she stopped tucking on the 23rd when hairs started showing. I’ll post some pics tonight or tomorrow


be sure to include the plant with your pics...


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 30, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Airport sushi for breakfast I can see how this can possibly go poorly.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4401921


Oh my eat that and get on an airplane LOL no fear!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 30, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Oh my eat that and get on an airplane LOL no fear!


And it already looks like what it's GONNA look like.

G/L @Laughing Grass


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 30, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Airport sushi for breakfast I can see how this can possibly go poorly.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4401921


ok where is that air plane bathroom.....

never been much of a fan of sushi...i've had it a couple of time....just didn't sit with me well....now chinese, thia, and vietnamese.....oh yeah...yum


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 30, 2019)

doublejj said:


> well sure you could look at it that way.....but we like to present it as a Zen experience....


JJ how much trimming do you do? 

Well back to killing plants the quick way.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 30, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Did i every tell you guys and gals i hate Dentists....went to the dentist office this morning cause over the weekend i developed a cyst underneath a tooth.....boy my weekend was a bitch....hot and cold presses since saturday....finally got to get in the office today....great thing i know the guy...he saw me right away...got me in a looked at it and said yep....we gotta pull that tooth, but i want you to take these meds (antibotics of course) and when the swelling goes down...we shall re-evaluate what's happening....when i was walking up to the counter...i asked the lady how much...she looked at me....and just said "have a nice day"....WOW no outa pocket....what???? But i did see what they are gonna charge me to pull the tooth....$300  and that's with xray. So now i'm at home trying to figure out how to get that $300 taken my antibotics and having some space tomato...think i'll go into the grow room and work on that while i'm pondering the ways of what i can do...
> 
> hope everyone had a better weekend than mine......
> 
> i did make coffee btw.......fixens on the left and space tomato on the right....


Hope you feel better soon. Oil of cloves is a great dental anesthetic.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 30, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Airport sushi for breakfast I can see how this can possibly go poorly.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4401921


Oh yes!! Video your fellow passengers' reactions when pressurized gas meets pressurized gas!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 30, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Hope you feel better soon. Oil of cloves is a great dental anesthetic.


that's what i was using saturday and sunday, till i could get to the dentist today...along with cold ice packs and warm teas.....man this weekend sucked for me....i'll get there....time will tell..


----------



## doublejj (Sep 30, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> JJ how much trimming do you do?
> 
> Well back to killing plants the quick way.


My strengths are in Motivation & Supervision & Logistics...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Oh my eat that and get on an airplane LOL no fear!


I’m having stale popcorn and tiny oranges for breakfast. Someone who’s not me got really wasted last night and is hung over and looking for food


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 30, 2019)

doublejj said:


> My strengths are in Motivation & Supervision & Logistics...


 And recruiting


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 30, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m having stale popcorn and tiny oranges for breakfast. Someone who’s not me got really wasted last night and is hung over and looking for food
> 
> View attachment 4401927



likely story.....uh huh....


----------



## Shizrock (Sep 30, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can speak French well enough to get made fun of by francophones, I wouldn't consider myself fluent. Love visiting Montreal whenever I get the chance.


That's cool. I'm sure you speaknit well.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 30, 2019)

doublejj said:


> My strengths are in Motivation & Supervision & Logistics...


LOL


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 1, 2019)

Well isn’t the new site setup Sexy


----------



## sunni (Oct 1, 2019)

I accomplished all new user guides in support go forth read


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 1, 2019)

So I was at the hospital for like 5 hours last night. My son was running down the hall way and slipped 3 stitches later because Dr. Youngasfuck fucked the glue. They then had to gas him and do the stitches. It was a bit of a shit show tbh


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2019)

I like that the menu options are always on the screen and the like and reply buttons aren't so close together on a mobile anymore. I was always accidentally hitting the reply button then having to delete. I wish the highlight colour in reply was a little darker, you can't tell what text you're selecting.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> @Laughing Grass
> Took a couple pics b4 I cut it back(drinking to much) now the damage has knuckles n would be a strong spot on the branch .


My sis did a fantastic job on the plants. Everything is green and lots of buds are forming. I have this one weird stem, almost like two stems fused together and the bud looks like a centipede. I'm getting an error uploading pics right now, I'll load them when this is sorted.


----------



## sunni (Oct 1, 2019)

Can someone hit report a post for me

Edit got it thank you


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 1, 2019)

well isn't this just a sexy bitch....nice setup


----------



## sunni (Oct 1, 2019)

Got it thanks guys


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 1, 2019)

sunni said:


> Can someone hit report a post for me


does that help


----------



## raratt (Oct 1, 2019)

sunni said:


> Can someone hit report a post for me


C/W


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 1, 2019)

well pictures don't work for now, just tried....


----------



## sunni (Oct 1, 2019)

Yes we know as always check support first before bombarding the website with issues all over the place we have dedicated reporting threads for all this


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 1, 2019)

i know...it's all good...looks like your still tweeking things around.....it's all good

every new setup has it's quirks i like to call them


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 1, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> My sis did a fantastic job on the plants. Everything is green and lots of buds are forming. I have this one weird stem, almost like two stems fused together and the bud looks like a centipede. I'm getting an error uploading pics right now, I'll load them when this is sorted.


Good to hear .
Sounds like polyploid. 

I would cut the branch back n toss it . The buds on it will have a huge wide stock n full n leaf , not real good for smoking , let the plant focus that energy to more productive branches.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2019)

I uploaded the pics to a remote host. It's a massive stem and I have a lot of normal looking shoots that are coming off it that I'd like to keep. I've circled the stem in the second last pic.






















edit looks like remote linking isn't work yet. Below are remote links. 



https://i.ibb.co/CvfZQvZ/IMG-0035.jpg




https://i.ibb.co/5s5Bs12/IMG-0045.jpg




https://i.ibb.co/khgxtJ7/IMG-0037.jpg




https://i.ibb.co/fnnfQTB/IMG-0036.jpg


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 1, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I uploaded the pics to a remote host. It's a massive stem and I have a lot of normal looking shoots that are coming off it that I'd like to keep. I've circled the stem in the second last pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strange plant problems. Your plants look a lot like a bunch of red Xs


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 1, 2019)

I accomplished finally logging onto this site. It took me about 15 minutes to remember my password. I think it has something to do with my marijuana smoking...


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 1, 2019)

Things that are different and new should be feared. Do not trust this new layout, we don’t know when it may attack.

As a matter of fact, everyone off the Internet. I mean it. Don’t make me come collect your router from you.

I only do these things because I love you, you’ll thank me some day


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Oct 1, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I accomplished finally logging onto this site. It took me about 15 minutes to remember my password. I think it has something to do with my marijuana smoking...


I had to make a new fucking account when my computer took a shit.
@The Outdoorsman


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 1, 2019)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> I had to make a new fucking account when my computer took a shit.
> @The Outdoorsman


Had to try the bummer button on that


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Oct 1, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Had to try the bummer button on that


Erm, changed password, forgot password and email I made account with. Coming back to me now..


----------



## raratt (Oct 1, 2019)

Tied up an errant piece of climbing rose. Climbed my fat ass onto the roof to get a measurement of where a vent stack is to provide to the solar company. Store had baby back ribs on sale so I snagged them. Beer shelf is full. Buds and suds time.


----------



## Joedank (Oct 1, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I uploaded the pics to a remote host. It's a massive stem and I have a lot of normal looking shoots that are coming off it that I'd like to keep. I've circled the stem in the second last pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is called facadation. It’s pretty common and can yeild quite well


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 1, 2019)

I took my mom to the urologist, but I didn't go fishing afterwards


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 1, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> well isn't this just a sexy bitch....nice setup


Nope, can't post images.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 1, 2019)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I took my mom to the urologist, but I didn't go fishing afterwards


Piss on it then!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 2, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nope, can't post images.


i know i found out yesterday.....they're working on that glitch....might try some stuff over in the Beautiful thread later......and the meme thread too...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 2, 2019)

Morning everyone, hope you ladies and gents are have a time of it....

Coffee is ready and hot....

gotta talk to a bulvine today about boundaries tha fat bastard.......

gonna be in the mid 90's again today....dang that little over 90days above 90F....good thing is we gonna get hit with a cool front the beginning if next week....woohoo....pull out the flip flops


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 2, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> i know i found out yesterday.....they're working on that glitch....might try some stuff over in the Beautiful thread later......and the meme thread too...


Looks like the photo issue has been fixed. You can upload multiple photos at the same time now.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 2, 2019)

Had my first infused gummies & decided I had to try & make some so here's the first go.
The granular stuff is sugar in the raw that I rolled them in.
Two of these guys & I sleep like a baby.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 2, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Looks like the photo issue has been fixed. You can upload multiple photos at the same time now.


sweet

like the new avatar btw


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 2, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> like the new avatar btw


Does this mean we are one step closer to the long awaited bikini shot?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 2, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Had my first infused gummies & decided I had to try & make some so here's the first go.
> The granular stuff is sugar in the raw that I rolled them in.
> Two of these guys & I sleep like a baby.
> 
> View attachment 4402289


looks yummy. What flavour is it? 



BudmanTX said:


> sweet
> 
> like the new avatar btw


Thanks I had a blast being a beach bunny but I'm glad it's over. I'm going over all the pics we took and will hold back a few from instagram to share here. I got some amazing closeup pics of the waterfalls during our helicopter tour. 



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Does this mean we are one step closer to the long awaited bikini shot?


You go first... this one doesn't count


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 2, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> looks yummy. What flavour is it?


Peach - very nice taste BTW

And I don't believe you actually saved that pic - I don't have the hoop earrings but I do have the hair.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 2, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Peach - very nice taste BTW
> 
> And I don't believe you actually saved that pic - I don't have the hoop earrings but I do have the hair.


I do like blondes.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 2, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I do like blondes.


Ok, not really blond - think Silver.


----------



## ct26turbo (Oct 2, 2019)

Made it to kansas city


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 2, 2019)

ct26turbo said:


> Made it to kansas city


They need to finish that roller coaster.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 2, 2019)

Since my fav brand of nutes, Dutchmaster Gold, is now defunct I've been trying others. I tried Canna which was okay, but a little pricey. I then discovered Home and Garden Aqua Flakes, and it is the shit. I think I like it even better than Dutch Master. Leaves are so perfect and glossy, they almost look fake -


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 2, 2019)

ct26turbo said:


> Made it to kansas city


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 2, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Since my fav brand of nutes, Dutchmaster Gold, is now defunct I've been trying others. I tried Canna which was okay, but a little pricey. I then discovered Home and Garden Aqua Flakes, and it is the shit. I think I like it even better than Dutch Master. Leaves are so perfect and glossy, they almost look fake -
> 
> View attachment 4402539
> 
> ...


If you want us to help you with your grow you need to take a picture under normal light and turn the HPS off.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 2, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> If you want us to help you with your grow you need to take a picture under normal light and turn the HPS off.


Yep, everything looks yellow. 

More cal-mag! 

(not sure why... )


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 2, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yep, everything looks yellow.
> 
> More cal-mag!
> 
> (not sure why... )


Because penis, that's why. You're welcome. 
About a pound 

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 3, 2019)

Had to turn the furnace on last night. I can't believe summer is already over


----------



## Bareback (Oct 3, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Had to turn the furnace on last night. I can't believe summer is already over
> 
> View attachment 4402862


The local weather said we can expect to be over a hundred today, record heat for more than a month now with daily reports being broke every day.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 3, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Coyote? Is that the "Cleveland" version of the 5.0
> 
> Sounds nice!



The fastest vehicle I ever had and it's a truck. Aluminum body doesn't hurt. And it wasn't the fastest engine, the 3.5 twin turbo is 65 more HP and much lighter and faster the sales guy said. I buy off the lot, this is what it had in it so I bought it. 

Crosswinds on the interstates blow the aluminum body sideways though, and you notice it big time. Drive with tailwind for best results.

If that engine was in my Mustang, the car would be worth twice as much. But I don't really need to go 140 mph, too many deer on the roads.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 3, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4402867
> The fastest vehicle I ever had and it's a truck. Aluminum body doesn't hurt. And it wasn't the fastest engine, the 3.5 twin turbo is 65 more HP and much lighter and faster the sales guy said. I buy off the lot, this is what it had in it so I bought it.
> 
> Crosswinds on the interstates blow the aluminum body sideways though, and you notice it big time. Drive with tailwind for best results.
> ...


 Accessorize correctly, and those deer turn from a bother to an opportunity meal.


----------



## raratt (Oct 3, 2019)

AC is getting a rest finally. My electric bill thanks you mother nature.


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 3, 2019)

Yesterday, my birthday, was a record breaking day as it was the hottest day in October EVER recorded in history in Georgia at 94 degrees.

Today, we'll break that record as it's due to hit 97 degrees.

In the fall.

Climate change is false my ass.


----------



## Mollywhopper (Oct 3, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Yesterday, my birthday, was a record breaking day as it was the hottest day in October EVER recorded in history in Georgia at 94 degrees.
> 
> Today, we'll break that record as it's due to hit 97 degrees.
> 
> ...


Hottest recorded September in recorded history in Oklahoma


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 3, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Yesterday, my birthday, was a record breaking day as it was the hottest day in October EVER recorded in history in Georgia at 94 degrees.
> 
> Today, we'll break that record as it's due to hit 97 degrees.
> 
> ...


Happy belated Birthday. Only the finest and smartest people have October birthdays.


@BarnBuster


----------



## Mollywhopper (Oct 3, 2019)

Idk if I accomplished anything but I stood in my growroom on top of something with a shovel and a bb gun for a good hour. Damn 3 or 4 foot cottonmouth sitting right by my stuff thought it was a hose almost picked it up until I realized I didn't have a black hose. I shot it in the head with a bb gun pissed it off and ended up destroying much of the room trying to chop it with a shovel while it's trying to kill me hiding under shit on top of that my lights kicked off right at that time and i almost shit myself


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 3, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Yesterday, my birthday, was a record breaking day as it was the hottest day in October EVER recorded in history in Georgia at 94 degrees.
> 
> Today, we'll break that record as it's due to hit 97 degrees.
> 
> ...


Happy belated bro.......found this cake for you........enjoy....


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 3, 2019)

howdy everyone......

coffee is hot......you know where things are.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 3, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4402867
> The fastest vehicle I ever had and it's a truck. Aluminum body doesn't hurt. And it wasn't the fastest engine, the 3.5 twin turbo is 65 more HP and much lighter and faster the sales guy said. I buy off the lot, this is what it had in it so I bought it.
> 
> Crosswinds on the interstates blow the aluminum body sideways though, and you notice it big time. Drive with tailwind for best results.
> ...



eh go for it, you only live once......don't wanna do that bring it down here for the Texas Mile, or the Cannonball in west Texaa.....you can hit 140mph there no problem....


----------



## raratt (Oct 3, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Yesterday, my birthday, was a record breaking day as it was the hottest day in October EVER recorded in history in Georgia at 94 degrees.
> 
> Today, we'll break that record as it's due to hit 97 degrees.
> 
> ...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 3, 2019)

*F*irst* O*n *R*ace *D*ay


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 3, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> *F*irst* O*n *R*ace *D*ay


yep, that car was at the Texas Mile......it's an awesome car man......really it is....


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 3, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> *F*irst* O*n *R*ace *D*ay


Bugatti beat it at 305 mph.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 3, 2019)

TacoMac said:


> Bugatti beat it at 305 mph.


The Texas Mile is a "Standing start" measured mile.
I don't think that's where the 305 mph came from, more of a top speed thing.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 3, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The Texas Mile is a "Standing start" measured mile.
> I don't think that's where the 305 mph came from, more of a top speed thing.


the cannonball in west texas is like that too....but with that it's i think 10miles of road with turns and such and your timed, quickest speed and time wins...

actually they call it now the Fools roll now.....from Austin the Las Vegas....









Fools Roll


A true to life Cannonball-Run event that starts in Austin and end up in Las Vegas! The team that gets to Vegas fastest, without breaking the law takes $10000



www.foolsroll.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Happy belated Birthday. Only the finest and smartest people have October birthdays.
> View attachment 4402933
> 
> @BarnBuster


Et tu, C2


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 3, 2019)

I have discovered robots among us.


Should I be concerned?


----------



## lokie (Oct 3, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I have discovered robots among us.
> 
> View attachment 4403126
> Should I be concerned?


Yea. I saw a few the other day

Bing search engine and some other site.


----------



## raratt (Oct 3, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Should I be concerned?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 3, 2019)

u know if u look at member, current visitor, there is actually a button that says "robots"


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 3, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> u know if u look at member, current visitor, there is actually a button that says "robots"


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 3, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> u know if u look at member, current visitor, there is actually a button that says "robots"


HEY robots are people too!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 3, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Had to turn the furnace on last night. I can't believe summer is already over
> 
> View attachment 4402862


Did you change the filter?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 3, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Did you change the filter?


Buzzkill


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Buzzkill


I had to turn mine on too, I’m always changing the filters , they get nasty


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 3, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I had to turn mine on too, I’m always changing the filters , they get nasty


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 3, 2019)

Heat on this morning, hydronic radiant is awesome!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 4, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Did you change the filter?


dammit


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 4, 2019)

I haven’t ventured outside for the past three days. I’ve been hiding under blankets, hanging with my buddy and being lazy. I think both of us being away for so long traumatized him. He’s refusing to sleep in his kennel, won’t leave my side and cries the whole time I’m using the washroom until I open the door. I have to go face the world today and can’t take him with me, I think he’s going to have a bad time.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 4, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Did you change the filter?


That’s above my pay grade. My dad does all our furnace maintenance


----------



## lokie (Oct 4, 2019)

I collaborated on a project today. One that should have only taken about 4 hours tops. 

For 9 hours I was frustrated, bored and astonished at how people can waste time on non productive activities and displays.

Power trips, indecision, lack of clear documentation and poor concentration played a big role in the 
dragging out of what should have been a simple project.

Some participants were under skilled, so unnecessary drama was a big detraction and hindered production as it usually does. 

Even though the job got done I was pleased to see that cluster fuck in the rear view mirror.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 4, 2019)

Let’s make some gummies 

1 cup OJ 
1/2 cup OJ 
1/2 cup honey 
75-100ml of Cannabis oil
6 packs of gelatin 
2 packs of orange jello 
15ml citric acid

In a pan add 1cup OJ & Jell-O mix
Slowly bring up temp .

In a bowl add gelatin & 1/2 cup OJ , mix n let sit 5min

Add honey n oil to Jell-O mix , stirring constantly. Then acid , Then gelatin 

Simmer for 5min , always stirring 
Pour into a large measuring cup, then pour into moulds, let cool, at room temp for 30 min 
Fridge for 1 hour . 



Bag was full when i started the day 
Not a whole lot bothering me right now ...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Oct 5, 2019)

I got logged in.


----------



## raratt (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## dangledo (Oct 5, 2019)

Oh hey there you fuckers are

Hi


----------



## raratt (Oct 5, 2019)

75-100ml of Cannabis oil~5-6¾ Tbsp 
15ml citric acid~1 Tbsp


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 5, 2019)

Penis.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 5, 2019)

I started going through withdrawal, very painful. Rollie likes to make sure we appreciate what we have, thanks for the forced introspection. Good to be back, but this is fucking with by abandonment issues. I almost went outside, for god's sake...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Oct 5, 2019)

These are cool, it helps support the U of NM medical cannabis research.






Amazon.com: Marijuana Cannabis Candy Mold Pot Leaf Silicone Trays for Chocolate Gummies Party Novelty Gift Molds, 3 Pack: Kitchen & Dining


Shop PJ Bold at the Amazon Bakeware store. Free Shipping on eligible items. Everyday low prices, save up to 50%.



www.amazon.com


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 5, 2019)

Finished replacing my two front yard cameras and the driveway cam. Added a backyard camera. Just need to replace my tinfoil hat now.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 5, 2019)

I got the black lights and fluorescent pink string and finished painting the 4 footers for the scrog frame.


----------



## lokie (Oct 5, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Finished replacing my two front yard cameras and the driveway cam. Added a backyard camera. Just need to replace my tinfoil hat now.


Are you expecting company?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 5, 2019)

lokie said:


> Are you expecting company?
> 
> View attachment 4403847


Got cps called out to my house from my autistic sons school after they slapped him. They tried to blame it on us. They made up some false accusations that we weren't giving him the right medical treatment. Cps walked through the house and said everything was perfectly fine and that the case would be terminated. Let's just say that the school will be contacting me through my attorney from here on out. Cameras are to deter them from harassing us any further. I've got 8 on my property lol.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 5, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Finished replacing my two front yard cameras and the driveway cam. Added a backyard camera. Just need to replace my tinfoil hat now.


My Guardzilla cam stopped sending alerts to phone a couple months ago.

Still shoots a video, support chat said server problem and they were on it, also a couple months ago.

I'll have to chat them up again I guess.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 5, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> My Guardzilla cam stopped sending alerts to phone a couple months ago.
> 
> Still shoots a video, support chat said server problem and they were on it, also a couple months ago.
> 
> I'll have to chat them up again I guess.


Mine are lorex. The ones from costco. I also have a couple old amazon cams and 2 arlos and a ring lol


----------



## raratt (Oct 5, 2019)

Grandkids stopped by last night, it was nice to see them. We watched the younger two while the eldest went with mom to get her ears pierced for her birthday. Got out the weedeater and edged the sidewalk out back today. Filled the beer shelf and the baby food jar I have my tincture in on the counter. It'll be easier to get an eye dropper (or two) full now. Chicken on the Q tonight. Buds and suds time.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 5, 2019)

Everything is pretty much trimmed out and flashed as of right this second

Only thing left to do is poke through some electrical shit/penetrations, and i’m picking up everything to lath it monday. Roofer’s supposed to be here tuesday


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 5, 2019)

all the hack nail bangers around here only cut rafter tails and nail fascia to them. I’m weird as shit! I did sub-fascia all the way around. It makes for some nice 2x8 fascia/rake boards attachment.
Plus it gives me some nailing for my high rib lath.

Straight as a mother fucker! I’m pretty stoked right now as you can probably tell. Getting dangerously close to the end


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 5, 2019)

Did a little gardening today, looking like I might be able to harvest my first plant of the season in about a week. Then, it’s gonna be a plant or two a per week until thanksgiving probably.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 5, 2019)

@raratt
I just went inside and was informed that they’re gonna announce in an hour if they’re shutting off the power again here.
They say it’s supposed to be bad again where the camp fire started.
Bring it fucking on again i say! Mother fuckers DIDN’T shut it off a year ago even after haven warned us all for 4 fucking days.

I say go for it! The reality of it is they have to do the most extreme now., then mother fuckers complain, and than there will be a sensible solution to come out of it.

Good thing we had a big winter and not such a hot summer.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 5, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Finished replacing my two front yard cameras and the driveway cam. Added a backyard camera. Just need to replace my tinfoil hat now.


Don't forget Cletus's tinfoil hat!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 5, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> and than there will be a sensible solution to come out of it.


Oh yeah,
I meant to say i hope there will be a sensible solution to this shit soon. Before i’m fired back up. One day power outage here and there really ain’t shit it’s when it’s out for 2 days like a couple weeks ago. That type shit sucks fore the indoor. Got a good generator now though


----------



## raratt (Oct 5, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> a sensible solution to come out of it.


You're pretty optimistic bro...you are talking about PG&E...We just warned the M in law. They just confirmed pulling the plug on the news.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> You're pretty optimistic bro...you are talking about PG&E...We just warned the M in law. They just confirmed pulling the plug on the news.


But have i ever told you how much i hate them?

Realistically, its going to have to be this way. I’m not down with any of this shit. But reality is that they will shut er down just like THAT! For a while. People, local governments will bitch, and there will be a hybrid solution come from it.


----------



## raratt (Oct 5, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> People, local governments will bitch,


Look what happens to the stock in a grocery store after a couple days, I doubt insurance companies will cover a "planned outage"


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 5, 2019)

raratt said:


> Look what happens to the stock in a grocery store after a couple days, I doubt insurance companies will cover a "planned outage"


The answer is to bury their transmission lines, but that won’t happen anytime soon unfortunately but they should.
Big cost, but much gained going forward with ever worsening climate change


The fucking transmission tower that caused the camp fire was slated to be replaced for 20+yrs now


But it’s the powerfull north winds, late in the season, getting worse and worse without early rains line what happened last year, that make those lines swing like a draped rope in the wind and sparks these big ones when it’s dry as fuck like nov 8 2018. Almost zero percent humidity, 45mph winds jarbo gap. Pge. Huge fucking fire


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 5, 2019)

Edison, or whatever the POCO is in San Diego got in trouble from big fire last decade. They now shut off the power like THAT


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 5, 2019)

Well I accomplished moving into a different house by myself. yep it’s over after 10yrs and an 8yr old @420God this sucks bro. much harder than my first marriage, I actually love this one. she didn’t cheat on me or wrong me in any way. Just polar opposite and didn’t want to grow old and resent each other. I get it but this absolutely sucks. Maybe I’ll get a bike...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 5, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Well I accomplished moving into a different house by myself. yep it’s over after 10yrs and an 8yr old @420God this sucks bro. much harder than my first marriage, I actually love this one. she didn’t cheat on me or wrong me in any way. Just polar opposite and didn’t want to grow old and resent each other. I get it but this absolutely sucks. Maybe I’ll get a bike...


So sorry bro! 
Yes, get a bike! 
I've been with mamashark for 13 years... I'm not sure I'm ready for a bike... but at the same time, I can't wait!!!

SH420


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 5, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Well I accomplished moving into a different house by myself. yep it’s over after 10yrs and an 8yr old @420God this sucks bro. much harder than my first marriage, I actually love this one. she didn’t cheat on me or wrong me in any way. Just polar opposite and didn’t want to grow old and resent each other. I get it but this absolutely sucks. Maybe I’ll get a bike...



Little twist of the wrist with this & the only thought will be holly fuck I’m alive!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 6, 2019)

Finally, some lightweight work.


Damn, Jerry. Hate to hear that! 
Mrs. Glenn and I just had our 11th ann, recently. Together for 17. I would be lost without her. Damn.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 6, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Well I accomplished moving into a different house by myself. yep it’s over after 10yrs and an 8yr old @420God this sucks bro. much harder than my first marriage, I actually love this one. she didn’t cheat on me or wrong me in any way. Just polar opposite and didn’t want to grow old and resent each other. I get it but this absolutely sucks. Maybe I’ll get a bike...


Major bummer. 
Sorry to hear that man. 

Would some seeds help?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 6, 2019)

We successfully adopted a 9-month-old great pyreness "puppy" and he is quite a handful. 
Actually he's a mess. 

As you can see, he had surgery recently to remove dew claws and testicles so he's a tad grumpy. 
Add that to the fact that he's been abused (beaten, neglected, etc) and we have our work cut out for us. 
He has "triggers" that send him into fight or flight mode and it's truly scary, but we believe he is a good dog with tons of potential. 
Mrs. Stool and I are both very good with dogs but we have never dealt with a challenge like Louis.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 6, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Well I accomplished moving into a different house by myself. yep it’s over after 10yrs and an 8yr old @420God this sucks bro. much harder than my first marriage, I actually love this one. she didn’t cheat on me or wrong me in any way. Just polar opposite and didn’t want to grow old and resent each other. I get it but this absolutely sucks. Maybe I’ll get a bike...


I wish you the best Jerry. Shits hard. Constant work. Since I stopped growing weed and have like 10k less walking around money, the wife and I fight more lol. Not to make her sound like a gold digger but before the kid and before I quit we had money to burn. I feel you on the polar opposite. I like the unique little life I've built but on the same hand I'm like man I just wanna fuck some little blonde haired, blue eyed slut. Relationships are a lot of work and I guess sometimes they're just not worth the stress and quality of life that comes with it. Good luck man!


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Major bummer.
> Sorry to hear that man.
> 
> Would some seeds help?


Well I am starting over


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> We successfully adopted a 9-month-old great pyreness "puppy" and he is quite a handful.
> Actually he's a mess.
> View attachment 4404142
> As you can see, he had surgery recently to remove dew claws and testicles so he's a tad grumpy.
> ...


Good luck bud! Patience! Working with an abused dog is not easy. I was lucky with Emma, the other females in the house, already trusted me. Anyway, I see people lose their shit after trying for 2 minutes. 
Anyway, I anticipate positive results and a loving family member coming your way. 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 6, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Well I accomplished moving into a different house by myself. yep it’s over after 10yrs and an 8yr old @420God this sucks bro. much harder than my first marriage, I actually love this one. she didn’t cheat on me or wrong me in any way. Just polar opposite and didn’t want to grow old and resent each other. I get it but this absolutely sucks. Maybe I’ll get a bike...


That's so sad and I'm so sorry.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 6, 2019)

@jerryb73 

I was with my ex for ten years, then we broke up, and hooked up one time after we broke up. ONE TIME. 

Poof! Instant single dad. 

It’s hard in the beginning, but like most things, gets easier with time. I’m sorry brother, but things will be okay. Just the beginning of a new chapter


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 6, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> @jerryb73
> 
> I was with my ex for ten years, then we broke up, and hooked up one time after we broke up. ONE TIME.
> 
> ...


What a cutie too!


----------



## raratt (Oct 6, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> this absolutely sucks.


Sorry to hear that man. My wife is still putting up with me after 38 years, she says she is too old to train a new one.


----------



## lokie (Oct 6, 2019)

raratt said:


> Sorry to hear that man. My wife is still putting up with me after 38 years, she says she is too old to train a new one.


I told my wife it was cheaper to keep her.

lol


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 6, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Well I am starting over


I could help with this too. 
DM if you want some northerner beans . 


Chunky Stool said:


> We successfully adopted a 9-month-old great pyreness "puppy" and he is quite a handful.
> Actually he's a mess.
> View attachment 4404142
> As you can see, he had surgery recently to remove dew claws and testicles so he's a tad grumpy.
> ...


5 years ago , I adopted a 6month old fila , from a family who didn’t know how to deal with aggressive xl dogs , he came with a lot if baggage, it was a lot of work, but worth it in the end . Now he’s a big baby , till you look at his mom wrong .


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 6, 2019)

Thanks everyone for all the well wishes. I really appreciate it, doesn’t matter what’s going on you guys always make me feel at home.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 6, 2019)

Finished my scrog screen !


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 6, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Finished my scrog screen !
> View attachment 4404372View attachment 4404373


That’s awesome!! Great job. Probably the best screen I ever seen.


----------



## raratt (Oct 6, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Finished my scrog screen !


I thought it would look cool under a black light, looks better than I imagined! I have never seen the LED UV bulbs like the ones that you picked up.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 6, 2019)

Then on the other hand you come home from getting high at your buddy's house all day and find this dinner and some tight Asian pussy waiting for you and you're like… yeah it's worth it.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 6, 2019)

neosapien said:


> Then on the other hand you come home from getting high at your buddy's house all day and find this dinner and some tight Asian pussy waiting for you and you're like… yeah it's worth it.
> 
> View attachment 4404393


Ok that drawing, lower right, is a bit freaky. But I'd eat everything else.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 6, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Ok that drawing, lower right, is a bit freaky. But I'd eat everything else.


The kids friend drew that. Rather good for a 10 year old I thought.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 6, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Thanks everyone for all the well wishes. I really appreciate it, doesn’t matter what’s going on you guys always make me feel at home.


You are at home here, bro.

Our little group of degenerates will never let you down.


----------



## raratt (Oct 6, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Ok that drawing, lower right, is a bit freaky. But I'd eat everything else.


Last time I ate a picture they took my crayons away.


----------



## 420God (Oct 6, 2019)

@jerryb73 sorry to hear bud. The 26th of last month was my 16 year anniversary and all I got was signed divorce papers. Gave me a bit more closure though so that's nice. The time thing does help too, lately I've been talking to and go out with 3 different ladies. Don't think I'll be settling down again any time soon. Also had some issues with the kid and school that's been keeping me busy. The bike really did help though, took my mind off things and help me get out and meet new people. Even better for you since it's hot all the time. I went for a ride today and it was 53° out, brrr.


----------



## 420God (Oct 6, 2019)

Btw I'm digging the new forum. I like the reactions.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 6, 2019)

raratt said:


> Last time I ate a picture they took my crayons away.


I ate the crayons too! They were delicious but I eschewed paste.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 6, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I ate the crayons too! They were delicious but I eschewed paste.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 6, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I ate the crayons too! They were delicious but I eschewed paste.


----------



## 420God (Oct 6, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4403963
> Little twist of the wrist with this & the only thought will be holly fuck I’m alive!


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 6, 2019)

This walls got holes in it


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 6, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You are at home here, bro.
> 
> Our little group of degenerates will never let you down.
> View attachment 4404445


----------



## raratt (Oct 7, 2019)

Seed mat showed up today, guess I ought to use it for something. Hung a light in the grow room and put a yellow trap next to it to see if there were still bugs in there, it only caught a fly, so that is good. Wife wants me to put one of her pineapples in the grow room for winter, I wonder how it will do under 18 hrs of indirect light...


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 7, 2019)

raratt said:


> Seed mat showed up today, guess I ought to use it for something. Hung a light in the grow room and put a yellow trap next to it to see if there were still bugs in there, it only caught a fly, so that is good. Wife wants me to put one of her pineapples in the grow room for winter, I wonder how it will do under 18 hrs of indirect light...


I’ve tried blueberries & strawberries, complete fails


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2019)

I won a bet at the gym and a big musclebound guy had to be my topless human chariot for the morning. Fun day!


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 7, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I won a bet at the gym and a big musclebound guy had to be my topless human chariot for the morning. Fun day!


When I read musclebound guy, and you’re Canadian my mind went here


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> When I read musclebound guy, and you’re Canadian my mind went here


Ironically that video can’t be played from Canada


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 7, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ironically that video can’t be played from Canada


Canadian dude in video can’t be see in Canada. Got it. Lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2019)

Hosegeezers lol. I can view it on youtube. I think my chariot had bigger muscles.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Oct 7, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I won a bet at the gym and a big musclebound guy had to be my topless human chariot for the morning. Fun day!


Did you flash him?


jerryb73 said:


> When I read musclebound guy, and you’re Canadian my mind went here


when I think of Canada my mind goes to this Tom Segura joke,



 spent time around lake of the woods and Superior, never visited Canada though


----------



## raratt (Oct 7, 2019)

Pulled most of the weeds out of one of the rose gardens, I'll finish up and dead head them tomorrow. Might get one more bloom before it gets too cold. Heard some geese last night, and the white crowned sparrows are showing up now so it is definitely fall. The geese/swans/ducks spend the winter in the flooded rice fields after they harvest them. Buds and suds time.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 7, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I won a bet at the gym and a big musclebound guy had to be my topless human chariot for the morning. Fun day!


A couple things…

So what was the bet?

Are you usually a betting woman?

Can we make a bet?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 7, 2019)

neosapien said:


> A couple things…
> 
> So what was the bet?
> 
> ...


Let me check the odds on that first


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 7, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Let me check the odds on that first
> View attachment 4404956


Do you bet?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 7, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Do you bet?


Not down in West Virginia for damn sure!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2019)

[


neosapien said:


> A couple things…
> 
> So what was the bet?
> 
> ...


I overheard him telling a newbie to try for 40-45 reps over one minute on a piece of equipment. Later I was teasing him that there was no way he could do 45 proper reps in under a minute. If he did it I had to sing Good Riddance over the phone system, if not he was my human chariot for the morning. I changed it to topless once it was obvious he wasn't going to make it.

Fun bets with no real consequences, sure. 

Probably not


----------



## neosapien (Oct 7, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> [
> 
> I overheard him telling a newbie to try for 40-45 reps over one minute on a piece of equipment. Later I was teasing him that there was no way he could do 45 proper reps in under a minute. If he did it I had to sing Good Riddance over the phone system, if not he was my human chariot for the morning. I changed it to topless once it was obvious he wasn't going to make it.
> 
> ...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 7, 2019)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 4405013


Got no idea where you get these perfect meme's but they are spot on & then some.
+


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 8, 2019)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> Did you flash him?
> 
> when I think of Canada my mind goes to this Tom Segura joke,
> 
> ...


Our winters are quite a bit warmer than Minnesota. We get similar weather to Michigan and upstate NY.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 8, 2019)

howdy all...gotta love a good cool front......62F this morning, mid 80's in the afternoon....

Coffee is hot and ready to go.......u know where everything is.....

soil is cured and ready....gotta throw a few admendments and water.....then i get to play inny, menny, minny, mo.......which new fun flavors of space tomato shall i go.....


----------



## raratt (Oct 8, 2019)

Crew is here to replace the transformer for our area this morning, so they'll shut off our power shortly. We are also on the list to have our plug pulled Wed. night because of winds. All the power in our neighborhood is underground so it really makes no sense. The news was talking about some people might be without power for a week for whatever reason. Guess I'll have to go get a generator and do a little creative wiring instead of running extension cords to the fridge and freezer.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 8, 2019)

@curious2garden more support for october being #1.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 8, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> @curious2garden more support for october being #1.
> View attachment 4405165


After duking it out with fungus gnats I'm glad they are dead. However I'm back up around a 100 so I'm planning on another permethrin treatment to make sure they stay dead!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 8, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> @curious2garden more support for october being #1.
> View attachment 4405165


+ Octoberfest and Thanksgiving if you’re Canadian


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 8, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> + Octoberfest and Thanksgiving if you’re Canadian


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 8, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> [
> 
> I overheard him telling a newbie to try for 40-45 reps over one minute on a piece of equipment. Later I was teasing him that there was no way he could do 45 proper reps in under a minute. If he did it I had to sing Good Riddance over the phone system, if not he was my human chariot for the morning. I changed it to topless once it was obvious he wasn't going to make it.
> 
> ...



That would have probably turned out differently if he knew he had absolutely zero chance...


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 8, 2019)

LOL


tyler.durden said:


> That would have probably turned out differently if he knew he had absolutely zero chance...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 8, 2019)

Unloaded the dishwasher.


----------



## SmokingCrow (Oct 8, 2019)

baked 4 doz cookies, listened to a fascinating podcast about when to harvest. (the discussion about trichome colouring vs. thc production was particularly interesting.) and cooked a chicken and veg risotto to die for.


----------



## raratt (Oct 8, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4405199


I've been blamed for that before, but it was well earned. I kept feeding my friend that drinks Miller Light glasses of Red Tail Ale at a ZZ Top concert, he ended up riding in the back of my jeep curled up around the boom box I had back there. P.S. power is back on, 1.5 hrs late.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 9, 2019)

When I was working in the corporate world, my favorite and most frequent position was in sales (big surprise). I'm fucking great at it. The only down side is that I have to deal with people, and I don't really dig that. Luckily for me, my complete apathy seems to come across to clients as careful listening and concern. Anyway, I've been booking a LOT of last minute gigs lately with my favorite sales technique, The Takeaway. When they take more than a couple of days to sign, I simply contact them to say that another couple wants to book me for the same date, so do they still want me or should I take this other opportunity? They almost always sign and pay the deposit immediately, and when they don't, I figure that I wasn't going to land that gig, anyway. Very effective...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 9, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> When I was working in the corporate world, my favorite and most frequent position was in sales (big surprise). I'm fucking great at it. The only down side is that I have to deal with people, and I don't really dig that. Luckily for me, my complete apathy seems to come across to clients as careful listening and concern. Anyway, I've been booking a LOT of last minute gigs lately with my favorite sales technique, The Takeaway. When they take more than a couple of days to sign, I simply contact them to say that another couple wants to book me for the same date, so do they still want me or should I take this other opportunity? They almost always sign and pay the deposit immediately, and when they don't, I figure that I wasn't going to land that gig, anyway. Very effective...


FOMO (scarcity marketing)


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 9, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> FOMO (scarcity marketing)



I like you (no fomo)...


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 9, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> This walls got holes in itView attachment 4404501


Those look like what we call 6's. 
I hate 6's. They always lay like shit.


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 9, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Those look like what we call 6's.
> I hate 6's. They always lay like shit.


That’s about all I’ll be laying for a good 6 months only got one brick job. My left arm will be bigger then my right lol


----------



## doublejj (Oct 9, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> When I was working in the corporate world, my favorite and most frequent position was in sales (big surprise). I'm fucking great at it. The only down side is that I have to deal with people, and I don't really dig that. Luckily for me, my complete apathy seems to come across to clients as careful listening and concern. Anyway, I've been booking a LOT of last minute gigs lately with my favorite sales technique, The Takeaway. When they take more than a couple of days to sign, I simply contact them to say that another couple wants to book me for the same date, so do they still want me or should I take this other opportunity? They almost always sign and pay the deposit immediately, and when they don't, I figure that I wasn't going to land that gig, anyway. Very effective...


this works for pot too.....


----------



## raratt (Oct 9, 2019)

Daughter called today and asked if we would watch the Grandkids Fri evening, always fun to have them over. Son in law got hooked up with free concert tickets. So far we haven't lost power even though we were on "the map". Gave my back the day off because it has been warning me I have been doing too much recently. Buds and suds time.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 9, 2019)

Just finished dispersing 3000 ladybugs and 5000 green lacewing eggs to all 3 greenhouses. I've seen plenty wasps and adult green lacewings lately. No caterpillar damage. Just trying to get rid of these whiteflies now.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 9, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Just finished dispersing 3000 ladybugs and 5000 green lacewing eggs to all 3 greenhouses. I've seen plenty wasps and adult green lacewings lately. No caterpillar damage. Just trying to get rid of these whiteflies now.


You keep this up and you might inspire me to start a bunch of seeds for a spring harvest of little plants. You’re killin it tho


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 9, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> You keep this up and you might inspire me to start a bunch of seeds for a spring harvest of little plants. You’re killin it tho


Thanks bro. This year was one hell of a battle.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 9, 2019)

Finally got my mini greenhouse set up today, after spending the weekend replacing the wall on the back of my shed. Ready for the winter. Check.


----------



## raratt (Oct 9, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Just finished dispersing 3000 ladybugs and 5000 green lacewing eggs to all 3 greenhouses. I've seen plenty wasps and adult green lacewings lately. No caterpillar damage. Just trying to get rid of these whiteflies now.


Spinosad seemed to work well on them for me (you probably know that already), beneficial insects are better though.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 9, 2019)

raratt said:


> Spinosad seemed to work well on them for me (you probably know that already), beneficial insects are better though.


Yeah. I stopped spraying spinosad because i want to keep the green lacewings around. Just been spraying neem on the herb and pepper garden and BT in the greenhouses.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 9, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Just finished dispersing 3000 ladybugs and 5000 green lacewing eggs to all 3 greenhouses. I've seen plenty wasps and adult green lacewings lately. No caterpillar damage. Just trying to get rid of these whiteflies now.


Where do you get your bugs? I've used Nature's Good Guys a couple of times, but once they left me hanging on an order for a week, and it kinda pissed me off. I need to get some nematodes soon.


----------



## grapenut2457 (Oct 9, 2019)

Well....I found out my 2 girls have been messing around.....seeeeeds.


----------



## grapenut2457 (Oct 9, 2019)

Not that I accomplished anything but I did gain knowledge....now how to react.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 9, 2019)

grapenut2457 said:


> Not that I accomplished anything but I did gain knowledge....now how to react.


I made concentrates with a seeded batch once, just blasted the weed with seeds and all, came out great


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 9, 2019)

grapenut2457 said:


> Not that I accomplished anything but I did gain knowledge....now how to react.


Outdoors or indoors?


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 10, 2019)

I changed careers and climb towers now


----------



## grapenut2457 (Oct 10, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Outdoors or indoors?


Outdoors...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 10, 2019)

Indagrow said:


> I changed careers and climb towers now
> View attachment 4405907


Looks like they won't have to take you far if you fall.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 10, 2019)

Indagrow said:


> I changed careers and climb towers now
> View attachment 4405907


Outdoors or indoors?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 10, 2019)

Brr 30 degrees outside. 
Just hanging out with my problem child... 

He's gotta go back to the vet in about 45 minuutes to get bandages changed -- and he ain't gonna like it.
Last time, he went ballistic!
Today I'm going to give him an extra pain pill and hopefully that will help.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 10, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Brr 30 degrees outside.
> Just hanging out with my problem child...
> View attachment 4405970
> He's gotta go back to the vet in about 45 minuutes to get bandages changed -- and he ain't gonna like it.
> ...


Poor guy.  Did you have his dewclaws removed? He must shed a lot.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 10, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Brr 30 degrees outside.
> Just hanging out with my problem child...
> View attachment 4405970
> He's gotta go back to the vet in about 45 minuutes to get bandages changed -- and he ain't gonna like it.
> ...


yeah pooch looks like not feeling so well......poor fella...

killer socks


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 10, 2019)

Breakfast egg sandwich, some OJ, and some nice hot coffee......ready for the day......

oh don't forget the space tomatoes....especially yummy....


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 10, 2019)

PJ Diaz said:


> Where do you get your bugs? I've used Nature's Good Guys a couple of times, but once they left me hanging on an order for a week, and it kinda pissed me off. I need to get some nematodes soon.


I order from Nature's Good Guys. I received my order about 4 days from placing it. All the ladybugs were alive. None of the green lacewing eggs were hatched yet. And nematodes were cool to the touch. But during the summer it took 7-10 days.


----------



## raratt (Oct 10, 2019)

Taking the wife in for an endoscopy this morning. I might have to put on some jeans and shoes, in the 50's with a strong north wind and only headed into the 70's this afternoon.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2019)

Indagrow said:


> I changed careers and climb towers now
> View attachment 4405907


I know a good dentist  She can help.


----------



## raratt (Oct 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> Taking the wife in for an endoscopy this morning. I might have to put on some jeans and shoes, in the 50's with a strong north wind and only headed into the 70's this afternoon.


Dr was running 1.5 hrs late of course. Beer 30 might be a little early today. There's a fire somewhere in the mountains, smoke going all the way across the valley. Cal Fire has nothing on it yet. Edit: Prescribed burn by Caples lake. I think they are nutso for doing that in this type of weather, but what do I know.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 10, 2019)

Windy AF here still. Power still out.






But let the lathing begin 

Hey, it’s only been 11 months since i’ve had an indoor crop. Whats the rush? Rite?

Jesus fucking christ i thought i’d already cropped out 50++++++ pounds by now! Jesus fucking christ!

I’m still way out 

Btw, that ladder has nothing to do with me lathing lol. Got some 6’ A-frames and planks coming this saturday. Staging the weekend after for the tall ass gable ends


----------



## Bareback (Oct 10, 2019)

Well people it's been a long hard pass 6 weeks, but I finally finished the projects at work that had me 30-40 hours of overtime every week. This pass weekend I was able to work on my pickup a little and figure out what was the problem with the misfire issue...it was a fuel injector stuck open and the fuel system wasn't holding pressure because it would just run through...but that was only the beginning because as a result of the first problem I ended with a broken rod and the broken rod hit the oil pan, the cylinder walls, and the camshaft....so I ordered a used replacement engine. FML it will be here on Monday or Tuesday and I'm probably going to drink a lot this weekend while I remove the old one....ok to be perfectly honest I'm definitely drinking a lot this weekend.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Well people it's been a long hard pass 6 weeks, but I finally finished the projects at work that had me 30-40 hours of overtime every week. This pass weekend I was able to work on my pickup a little and figure out what was the problem with the misfire issue...it was a fuel injector stuck open and the fuel system wasn't holding pressure because it would just run through...but that was only the beginning because as a result of the first problem I ended with a broken rod and the broken rod hit the oil pan, the cylinder walls, and the camshaft....so I ordered a used replacement engine. FML it will be here on Monday or Tuesday and I'm probably going to drink a lot this weekend while I remove the old one....ok to be perfectly honest I'm definitely drinking a lot this weekend.


Now are't you happy you worked all that overtime to finance a new engine you didn't want? 

Seriously, sorry that happened.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 10, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Well people it's been a long hard pass 6 weeks, but I finally finished the projects at work that had me 30-40 hours of overtime every week. This pass weekend I was able to work on my pickup a little and figure out what was the problem with the misfire issue...it was a fuel injector stuck open and the fuel system wasn't holding pressure because it would just run through...but that was only the beginning because as a result of the first problem I ended with a broken rod and the broken rod hit the oil pan, the cylinder walls, and the camshaft....so I ordered a used replacement engine. FML it will be here on Monday or Tuesday and I'm probably going to drink a lot this weekend while I remove the old one....ok to be perfectly honest I'm definitely drinking a lot this weekend.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4406223


LOL that was just cold!


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 10, 2019)

Bareback said:


> ok to be perfectly honest I'm definitely drinking a lot this weekend.


Fuck an A bro. I’m gonna get so hammered this weekend! Tomorrow i’m driving around picking up material. But when I get back it’s on!

It really is the only way I remember how to be a drywall lather lol. I really don’t know how to do any of my trade sober.

Without drinking and smoking bud(used to also involve crank and coke and....)it’s very strange while working. It’s like trying to drink coffee in the morning without a cig type shit. I’ve been doing way too much shit lately sober. Time for a change.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuck an A bro. I’m gonna get so hammered this weekend! Tomorrow i’m driving around picking up material. But when I get back it’s on!
> 
> It really is the only way I remember how to be a drywall lather lol. I really don’t know how to do any of my trade sober.
> 
> Without drinking and smoking bud(used to also involve crank and coke and....)it’s very strange while working. It’s like trying to drink coffee in the morning without a cig type shit. I’ve been doing way too much shit lately sober. Time for a change.


Looking forward to seeing your progress


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 10, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Looking forward to seeing your progress


I actually look forward to posting my progress here


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I actually look forward to posting my progress here


Wish I was close enough to come play with stilts. God damn I loved those things. Do you still own a pair?


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 10, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Wish I was close enough to come play with stilts. God damn I loved those things. Do you still own a pair?


Nope. Never have owned stilts.

I can see residential tapers needing them, union comercial work they don’t use them, but as a framer/hanger, we usually hang board off of rolling scaffolding. Which i did have to replace my burned up hardly recognizable baker scaffolding with a new one lol. It’s already helped allot with other shit on this building.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 10, 2019)

These guys are from around Sac town. A little less than 1.5 hrs from P-town.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 10, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL that was just cold!


It worked great on my tractor though!

Carb stuck, ethanol gummed up, all the gas leaked out.

Changed oil that also smelled like gas, poured in mechanic and after running 15 minutes, it actually sounded smoother. And the gas didn't leak out again.


----------



## raratt (Oct 10, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> These guys are from around Sac town. A little less than 1.5 hrs from P-town.


Saw them in Mississippi of all places. Told a friend that is a pianist that he would be impressed, he was blown away.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> Saw them in Mississippi of all places. Told a friend that is a pianist that he would be impressed, he was blown away.


Right on!

One of the first journeyman i worked with, just got into the trades in ‘92 was still their limmo driver once in a while, but used to be almost full time their driver. Got some stories lol


----------



## Bareback (Oct 10, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Now are't you happy you worked all that overtime to finance a new engine you didn't want?
> 
> Seriously, sorry that happened.


I was going to give the extra cash to my daughter....who I bought new tires for this week. But no a used engine is so much more fun. The hardest part is taking the damn hood off by myself and of course putting it back on.



tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4406223


That cracked me up, I spit beer out my nose . Which worked out because I had clogged sinuses and now I can breathe.



Aeroknow said:


> Fuck an A bro. I’m gonna get so hammered this weekend! Tomorrow i’m driving around picking up material. But when I get back it’s on!
> 
> It really is the only way I remember how to be a drywall lather lol. I really don’t know how to do any of my trade sober.
> 
> Without drinking and smoking bud(used to also involve crank and coke and....)it’s very strange while working. It’s like trying to drink coffee in the morning without a cig type shit. I’ve been doing way too much shit lately sober. Time for a change.


Dude been seeing that shit on the news , how the utility companies have turned off the power because of the fire risk...wtf. I know it's like a catch 22 , but wow talk about adding insult to injury after last years fires and now....have they said when they are turning it back on? 

The building is looking great , can't wait to see the finish.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I was going to give the extra cash to my daughter....who I bought new tires for this week. But no a used engine is so much more fun. The hardest part is taking the damn hood off by myself and of course putting it back on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My husband and I have had that discussion,
Me: Why are you taking the hood off?
Him: Because it's easier
Me: It doesn't look easier
Him: sigh........ could you hand me that beer please?


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 10, 2019)

Bareback said:


> have they said when they are turning it back on?


Not that i can tell. Their website has been crashed through this whole thing. No updates at all.
I got this 9k generator that eats the fuck out of bottled LP. Gotta run to town everyday to refill the tanks. Been out since 2am Wednesday.

If I wasn’t constantly remembering that shit could be a whole hell of a lot worse right now i’d be pissed. But what can you do lmao

The first planned power outage in the middle of summer sucked bad. My little generator couldn’t even fire up one of the 2 AC’s in this trailer. That sucked bad


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 10, 2019)

Oh shit! I just got this. Very informative lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Oct 10, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh shit! I just got this. Very informative lol
> View attachment 4406241


My wife's friend up in Stirling said they are looking at Sat or Sun to get power back. A lot more lines to check on the way up there though.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> My wife's friend up in Stirling said they are looking at Sat or Sun to get power back. A lot more lines to check on the way up there though.


This whole thing is fucked up. Just proves that pg&e has no confidence in their own equipment. San Bruno... remember that? Pg&e was supposed to use a rate hike for infrastructure but lined the pockets of pg&e executives 2 years later 

SH420


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 10, 2019)

I learned that it is NOT FUNNY to post this video in Fogdogs thread. That was wrong of me.






#turtledagainlol


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Not that i can tell. Their website has been crashed through this whole thing. No updates at all.
> I got this 9k generator that eats the fuck out of bottled LP. Gotta run to town everyday to refill the tanks. Been out since 2am Wednesday.
> 
> If I wasn’t constantly remembering that shit could be a whole hell of a lot worse right now i’d be pissed. But what can you do lmao
> ...


If you have the infrastructure switch to gas.


----------



## SCJedi (Oct 10, 2019)

Finger stitches. At least my ER doctor was hot. I worked up the nerve to actually watch her do the sutures which is good preparation for the zombie apocalypse.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 11, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Looks like they won't have to take you far if you fall.


Didn't you used to do that too? I remember some pictures from a zillion feet high?


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 11, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Poor guy.  Did you have his dewclaws removed?


I think he lost a little more than that


----------



## dstroy (Oct 11, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Windy AF here still. Power still out.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4406144
> ...


What are you planning on running?


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 11, 2019)

1st Santa ana winds of the season, and so. Cal. Fires have begun








Saddleridge Fire in Los Angeles explodes in size, forces evacuations


The Saddleridge Fire in the northwest Los Angeles area grew overnight and has forced mandatory evacuations as it burns towards Ventura County.




www.10news.com


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 11, 2019)

dstroy said:


> What are you planning on running?


Sticking with the DE’s.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 11, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Poor guy.  Did you have his dewclaws removed? He must shed a lot.


My poor Bella 
I had her dewclaws removed and i think it was because of that experience she absolutely hated going to the vet. She would be super stressed and shake really bad everytime.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 11, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Finger stitches. At least my ER doctor was hot. I worked up the nerve to actually watch her do the sutures which is good preparation for the zombie apocalypse.


Ouch what did you do to earn stitches? 



Aeroknow said:


> My poor Bella
> I had her dewclaws removed and i think it was because of that experience she absolutely hated going to the vet. She would be super stressed and shake really bad everytime.


Riley had to go to the vet yesterday for a swollen area on his right mandible (they aspirated and ran cytology) and today he has to go see the doggie dentist for his 6 month cleaning. He's gonna love me . I'm not sure In n Out can make enough puppy patties to buy me out of the dog house.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 11, 2019)

welp it's offical...Texas is bi-polar......hey where else can you go...when it's 95 one day and 55 the next.....i do love the change though....


well coffee is nice and hot.......cream and sugar is out...if anyone needs it....

me and the wife had a cool developement.....she got approved for the SSDI....woohoo....now she can get on with medicade and get a neurologist, hopefully we'll find one close so that we don't have to drive to far......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 11, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Didn't you used to do that too? I remember some pictures from a zillion feet high?


Yeah, we had 4 towers that had to be climbed twice a year (inspections).
They were 685' tall.


----------



## raratt (Oct 11, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, we had 4 towers that had to be climbed twice a year (inspections).
> They were 685' tall.
> 
> View attachment 4406456


Low frequency transmitter?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 11, 2019)

raratt said:


> Low frequency transmitter?


Master station - LORAN C


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 11, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, we had 4 towers that had to be climbed twice a year (inspections).
> They were 685' tall.
> 
> View attachment 4406456



damn don't be afraid of hieghts (sp) with those.....bet it would be a killer sight though being up that high....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 11, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> damn don't be afraid of hieghts (sp) with those.....bet it would be a killer sight though being up that high....


After you get above 50' or so & you realize additional altitude is simply a bit more free fall time before the enevitable, you shrug it off & keep climbing.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 11, 2019)

There’s a stupid fire in stupid southern Cali raining stupid ash on my plants. Grrrr!

I have them covered as best as possible, but may have to spend the morning finding room indoors for like 30 potted plants, and lugging them around


----------



## SCJedi (Oct 11, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Ouch what did you do to earn stitches?


I was drilling holes in canning jars lids (not rings) making fungus spawn jars. You need a 7/16" hole to insert the self-healing injection port. I already had done adozen 1/4" holes for the vent patches.

I found that the 7/16" drill bit didn't have the piercing tip like the smaller bit so after doing a couple of them I drilled about half way through and flipped the lid upside-down to go the other way. That sharp edge was facing up, I grabbed it hard, and I pressed GO on the DeWalt. The bit caught on the unfinished hole in the lid, the lid spun, and fingers went slicey-slicey.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 11, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I was drilling holes in canning jars lids (not rings) making fungus spawn jars. You need a 7/16" hole to insert the self-healing injection port. I already had done adozen 1/4" holes for the vent patches.
> 
> I found that the 7/16" drill bit didn't have the piercing tip like the smaller bit so after doing a couple of them I drilled about half way through and flipped the lid upside-down to go the other way. That sharp edge was facing up, I grabbed it hard, and I pressed GO on the DeWalt. The bit caught on the unfinished hole in the lid, the lid spun, and fingers went slicey-slicey.



I puckered somewhere south of the equator at that thought.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 11, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> When I was working in the corporate world, my favorite and most frequent position was in sales (big surprise). I'm fucking great at it. The only down side is that I have to deal with people, and I don't really dig that. Luckily for me, my complete apathy seems to come across to clients as careful listening and concern. Anyway, I've been booking a LOT of last minute gigs lately with my favorite sales technique, The Takeaway. When they take more than a couple of days to sign, I simply contact them to say that another couple wants to book me for the same date, so do they still want me or should I take this other opportunity? They almost always sign and pay the deposit immediately, and when they don't, I figure that I wasn't going to land that gig, anyway. Very effective...





Chunky Stool said:


> FOMO (scarcity marketing)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 11, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> I learned that it is NOT FUNNY to post this video in Fogdogs thread. That was wrong of me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should have used this version - it's much classier.


----------



## raratt (Oct 11, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> where else can you go...when it's 95 one day and 55 the next


Colorado Springs, or pretty much anywhere in the plains...I was driving from complex in Ks and the temp was bouncing from 90 to 60 and back. No wonder there was a tornado.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 11, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Should have used this version - it's much classier.


Lovely ladies. That blonde is stupid hot...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 11, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Lovely ladies. That blonde is stupid hot...


I'm particularly drawn to the kitten in the middle.
Yum!


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 11, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm particularly drawn to the kitten in the middle.
> Yum!



My second wife had curls like that naturally, straight out of the shower. Drove me crazy. She'd spend an hour blow drying her hair straight everyday, probably because I loved those curls so much. Smh...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 11, 2019)

Lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 11, 2019)

raratt said:


> Colorado Springs, or pretty much anywhere in the plains...I was driving from complex in Ks and the temp was bouncing from 90 to 60 and back. No wonder there was a tornado.



yeah we are in the roller coaster weather .....one day it will be in the 60....then in a couple of more day we'll be back up to almost 90......today feels nice, it's better than 95 with humidity...ugh.....


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 11, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I was drilling holes in canning jars lids (not rings) making fungus spawn jars. You need a 7/16" hole to insert the self-healing injection port. I already had done adozen 1/4" holes for the vent patches.
> 
> I found that the 7/16" drill bit didn't have the piercing tip like the smaller bit so after doing a couple of them I drilled about half way through and flipped the lid upside-down to go the other way. That sharp edge was facing up, I grabbed it hard, and I pressed GO on the DeWalt. The bit caught on the unfinished hole in the lid, the lid spun, and fingers went slicey-slicey.


Ouch


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 11, 2019)

Plants moved inside, my world smells like a wildfire...lol

I guess it’s not so bad, considering people are losing their homes, and no huge loss of life or anything yet, thankfully.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 11, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> There’s a stupid fire in stupid southern Cali raining stupid ash on my plants. Grrrr!
> 
> I have them covered as best as possible, but may have to spend the morning finding room indoors for like 30 potted plants, and lugging them around


My dog had a dentist appointment in LA and they closed the 14 and 5. I wasn't willing to go over the Angeles Crest.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 11, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> My dog had a dentist appointment in LA and they closed the 14 and 5. I wasn't willing to go over the Angeles Crest.
> 
> View attachment 4406494
> View attachment 4406496


Watch out for sparks under that tower!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 11, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Watch out for sparks under that tower!


I'm in SCE country, PG&E is more northern (and I'm safely home now), thanks!


----------



## raratt (Oct 11, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I'm in SCE country, PG&E is more northern (and I'm safely home now), thanks!


Unfortunately I think PG&E has set a precedent that other power providers will follow to prevent them from liability for fires also.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 11, 2019)

Went from 65f this morning to 43f now. Just shut off the AC in the grow room for the first time this year, and the room is now 74 with just the exhaust fan. Awesome. With no AC needed in the house, my electric bill goes down to less than half. Summer's over...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 11, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Went from 65f this morning to 43f now. Just shut off the AC in the grow room for the first time this year, and the room is now 74 with just the exhaust fan. Awesome. With no AC needed in the house, my electric bill goes down to less than half. *Summer's over...*


Momentarily at least.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 11, 2019)

Fuck fuck fuckity fuck. 
I noticed some speckled leaves on a gorilla wreck clone so I checked a lower leaf w/magnification. Sure enough, I've got spider mites.
Lots of eggs under the large lower leaves, so the population is about to explode. 

I brought all of them in from outdoors when the weather turned to shit so I guess it's not surprising that a few of the little bastards came with them. 
I was going to wait another week, but it's time to chop what I've got before the little cunts go for my buds. 

Needless to say, they're gonna get rinsed before I hang them. 

This bud is 'Half and Half' by Cannaventure.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 11, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Fuck fuck fuckity fuck.
> I noticed some speckled leaves on a gorilla wreck clone so I checked a lower leaf w/magnification. Sure enough, I've got spider mites.
> Lots of eggs under the large lower leaves, so the population is about to explode.
> 
> ...


Ahhh Chunky, I'm so sorry about the mites. That is one gorgeous plant.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 11, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Fuck fuck fuckity fuck.
> I noticed some speckled leaves on a gorilla wreck clone so I checked a lower leaf w/magnification. Sure enough, I've got spider mites.
> Lots of eggs under the large lower leaves, so the population is about to explode.
> 
> ...



very beautiful plant man...props...

really don't have those problems down here, i get alot of spiders but hardly any mites and stuff......course my red ant population does help with alot of that though


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 11, 2019)

awwww looks like i'm a new space tomato daddy.......can't imagine where i got these two from


time to smoke a bowl and celebrate......

who ever says brakes are easy on a CLK250, tell them to kiss my ass....sheesh....


----------



## lokie (Oct 11, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, we had 4 towers that had to be climbed twice a year (inspections).
> They were 685' tall.
> 
> View attachment 4406456


How long does it take to climb 1/8 mile?


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 11, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Fuck fuck fuckity fuck.
> I noticed some speckled leaves on a gorilla wreck clone so I checked a lower leaf w/magnification. Sure enough, I've got spider mites.
> Lots of eggs under the large lower leaves, so the population is about to explode.
> 
> ...


I see you have HAL on in the background to analyze the mite activity. 

You: I'm cutting this lady down a week early.
HAL: I'm afraid I can't let you do that, Chunky...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 11, 2019)

So, it’s been a rough month+ to say the least. But today I came home to a mailbox full of happiness  Thanks to @Chunky Stool. You da man bro, very generous sir!!

+rep




First piece of mail at the new place, the bar has been set high


----------



## grapenut2457 (Oct 11, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Brr 30 degrees outside.
> Just hanging out with my problem child...
> View attachment 4405970
> He's gotta go back to the vet in about 45 minuutes to get bandages changed -- and he ain't gonna like it.
> ...


A golden? Yessss


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 12, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Yeah. I stopped spraying spinosad because i want to keep the green lacewings around. Just been spraying neem on the herb and pepper garden and BT in the greenhouses.


Try these


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 12, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> So, it’s been a rough month+ to say the least. But today I came home to a mailbox full of happiness  Thanks to @Chunky Stool. You da man bro, very generous sir!!
> 
> +rep
> 
> ...


I’m hell jelly of you!!!










Saturday night beers and bad jokes


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> So, it’s been a rough month+ to say the least. But today I came home to a mailbox full of happiness  Thanks to @Chunky Stool. You da man bro, very generous sir!!
> 
> +rep
> 
> ...


@Chunky Stool very nice of you.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 12, 2019)

grapenut2457 said:


> A golden? Yessss


Great Pyreness
They are notoriously hard to train. 

Plus we are dealing with some serious aggression problems due to his history of abuse and neglect. 

Last night he scared the shit out of my wife and I had to be more harsh than usual to get him to submit. 
Basically had the leash in one hand to lift his front legs off the ground, then used my body to push him close a wall where he couldn't maneuver.
He weighs 85 lbs and my wife can't handle him like that, so it was a good thing I was nearby when the problem started. 

And it all started with a squeaky toy.
WTF??? 

Sometimes he is psycho and we have no idea why.

Advice is welcome... (we need help)


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 12, 2019)

Woke up at 5am, tried unsuccessfully to go back to sleep till 7:30.

Guess I’m awake now.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 12, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Woke up at 5am, tried unsuccessfully to go back to sleep till 7:30.
> 
> Guess I’m awake now.


I did the same, at 430


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 12, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> @Chunky Stool very nice of you.


Forgot to mention in previous post but he addressed the package to, Jerry Dank


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Great Pyreness
> They are notoriously hard to train.
> 
> Plus we are dealing with some serious aggression problems due to his history of abuse and neglect.
> ...



look at it, more of a trust issue than an anger issue. Remember the beast has been through alot, doesn't know love and caring. From the way you describe very protective of his stuff.....and snappin will happen at this point.

try something....take an old sock tie it in a knot and use that to play with him with it, also where he sleeps give him some old shirts to lay on.....all these have you and ur significant other scent on it....the more he realizes that he's safe and cared for the more he will trust you.....dog treats also work as an award system to when he's good and stuff.....

hope that helps a bit..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 12, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> look at it, more of a trust issue than an anger issue. Remember the beast has been through alot, doesn't know love and caring. From the way you describe very protective of his stuff.....and snappin will happen at this point.
> 
> try something....take an old sock tie it in a knot and use that to play with him with it, also where he sleeps give him some old shirts to lay on.....all these have you and ur significant other scent on it....the more he realizes that he's safe and cared for the more he will trust you.....dog treats also work as an award system to when he's good and stuff.....
> 
> hope that helps a bit..


You are right, he has trust issues for sure. 
But he's also a bully that is constantly pushing our limits. I think he's trying to figure out where' he fits in the pecking order. 
In his previous home they had two little girls (6 & 4) and I have not doubt that he was bullying them -- which was probably the last straw for their mother. (She's the one who took him to the vet to be euthanized.)


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 12, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> You are right, he has trust issues for sure.
> But he's also a bully that is constantly pushing our limits. I think he's trying to figure out where' he fits in the pecking order.
> In his previous home they had two little girls (6 & 4) and I have not doubt that he was bullying them -- which was probably the last straw for their mother. (She's the one who took him to the vet to be euthanized.)


bullying is also a trust thing, like you mentioned "at the moment he's trying to figure out where he's at in the family"....from the picture you had previously put up, he has been fixed i'm guessing?


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 12, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Great Pyreness
> They are notoriously hard to train.
> 
> Plus we are dealing with some serious aggression problems due to his history of abuse and neglect.
> ...


Do you have any other animals in the house?

_edit: Do you have a quiet calm household? How many hours a day do you spend with him? Brush him every day? Can you touch/pet him on his ears, around his mouth, stomach, paws without reaction? How is he walking on a leash both long and traffic lead? Explain the squeaky toy incident._ _Does he guard his food? How is he with basic obedience commands and have you taught him any new ones?_


----------



## neosapien (Oct 12, 2019)

I got home early from work to discover the wife and kid went out to lunch. So I did want any man would do and ripped an old deck off my house. Now sitting on the balcony enjoying a sunny fall day and a cold one.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 12, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Woke up at 5am, tried unsuccessfully to go back to sleep till 7:30.
> 
> Guess I’m awake now.


I don't even try anymore. I just roll my blunt and have my coffee in the garden until everybody else gets up.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 12, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I don't even try anymore. I just roll my blunt and have my coffee in the garden until everybody else gets up.


Believe it or not, I don’t actually drink coffee in the morning


----------



## PokerJay83 (Oct 12, 2019)

Transplant went smooth. One had trouble.


----------



## raratt (Oct 12, 2019)

I refilled the beer shelf, I have priorities. B&S time.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 12, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Believe it or not, I don’t actually drink coffee in the morning


I stopped coffee for a while. I usually make a big batch of green tea and drink that all day, add in some matcha powder if I really wanna get shit done. But i do like me some colombian medium roast every so often.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 12, 2019)

@cannabineer 



Hard to make out but if you think long and hard enough, you might be able to guess where that is.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 12, 2019)

neosapien said:


> @cannabineer
> 
> View attachment 4407258
> 
> Hard to make out but if you think long and hard enough, you might be able to guess where that is.


I am probably haring off on a tangent, but inside the jaunty red ring, the shadow-shape is like an ape's face ... or perhaps a monkey's. I conclude that GOD Himself wants you to be a mod. I have had the vision given unto me ... but mine is a non-prophet organization, not inclined to do anything long or hard, so you'll want to use contract labor to spread the word.

As for location, beyond "eastern USA" I got nothing.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 12, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Woke up at 5am, tried unsuccessfully to go back to sleep till 7:30.
> 
> Guess I’m awake now.


5am

By 5am i’ve already played a good 30+games of Golf Clash on my iphone waiting for it to get light out. 

Back in the days when i used to garden indoors, i’d get up at like 3:30 every morning to garden. I go to bed at like 9, or more like pass out by 9pm. Definitely not a night owl


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 12, 2019)

@raratt

Yeah, power was finally back on around 8pm last night.
The night before, the fucking generator starting acting up. Would shut off after 5 min of running. We kept trying. I was kinda bumbed. All it meant was i had no fan. Gotta have a fan to sleep 


We read the manual, and i googled a bunch of shit. Turns out it was a little low on oil. Lmao


----------



## raratt (Oct 12, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> @raratt
> 
> Yeah, power was finally back on around 8pm last night.
> The night before, the fucking generator starting acting up. Would shut off after 5 min of running. We kept trying. I was kinda bumbed. All it meant was i had no fan. Gotta have a fan to sleep
> ...


The generator was just protecting itself from self destruction. We ran parts of 3 houses with extension cords on Guam after typhoon. Every morning we checked the oil and gas, had a schedule set up and we rotated days to fire the gen. up. Had to fire it up for coffee in the mornings. Edit, M in law has power now also. They got it back fri afternoon.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 12, 2019)

raratt said:


> The generator was just protecting itself from self destruction. We ran parts of 3 houses with extension cords on Guam after typhoon. Every morning we checked the oil and gas, had a schedule set up and we rotated days to fire the gen. up. Had to fire it up for coffee in the mornings.


So, the shit i read online that night, while not sleeping because i had no fan lol. A bad review was of that sensor that shuts it down because of low oil being bad. I thought that was probably it. I mean, it had max oil when first fired up not that long ago.

We fucked with it in the morning, same thing. Kept happening. I was working on the building when rudy came up to me and said, dude! It’s super low on oil. I laughed and said, thats it! Problem fixed.

I sware to god i checked the oil in the morning but that was after it was running. After chilling for a while it finally showed it was really low.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 12, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I am probably haring off on a tangent, but inside the jaunty red ring, the shadow-shape is like an ape's face ... or perhaps a monkey's. I conclude that GOD Himself wants you to be a mod. I have had the vision given unto me ... but mine is a non-prophet organization, not inclined to do anything long or hard, so you'll want to use contract labor to spread the word.
> 
> As for location, beyond "eastern USA" I got nothing.


LOLOL


----------



## raratt (Oct 12, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> So, the shit i read online that night, while not sleeping because i had no fan lol. A bad review was of that sensor that shuts it down because of low oil being bad. I thought that was probably it. I mean, it had max oil when first fired up not that long ago.
> 
> We fucked with it in the morning, same thing. Kept happening. I was working on the building when rudy came up to me and said, dude! It’s super low on oil. I laughed and said, thats it! Problem fixed.
> 
> I sware to god i checked the oil in the morning but that was after it was running. After chilling for a while it finally showed it was really low.


I have no idea how those little motors eat oil, but they do.


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 12, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> 5am
> 
> By 5am i’ve already played a good 30+games of Golf Clash on my iphone waiting for it to get light out.
> 
> Back in the days when i used to garden indoors, i’d get up at like 3:30 every morning to garden. I go to bed at like 9, or more like pass out by 9pm. Definitely not a night owl


I’m the same early riser makes for good fishn though


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 12, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> bullying is also a trust thing, like you mentioned "at the moment he's trying to figure out where he's at in the family"....from the picture you had previously put up, he has been fixed i'm guessing?


He got fixed a couple of weeks ago and they also removed his dew claws -- which is a big deal at this age (9 months). 
Still got the cone on and his feet are bandaged. 
In other words, pain & testosterone are definitely major factors.
We've been giving him pills for the pain but backed off today because they really fuck with his impulse control and overall mood. 
He may be in a little more pain now but he actually seems happier and more engaged than when he's drugged. 
The vet said it would take 4-6 weeks for the testosterone to fade.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> He got fixed a couple of weeks ago and they also removed his dew claws -- which is a big deal at this age (9 months).
> Still got the cone on and his feet are bandaged.
> In other words, pain & testosterone are definitely major factors.
> We've been giving him pills for the pain but backed off today because they really fuck with his impulse control and overall mood.
> ...


You know pain pills make some people extremely angry, it's often a side effect of opiates. Better he hurts than attacks, sad, but pain is an inescapable side effect of life.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 12, 2019)

*


BarnBuster said:



Do you have any other animals in the house?

Click to expand...

*


BarnBuster said:


> There is one other dog, a 12-year-old female great pyreness/lab mix.
> She isn't thrilled with Louie but she's doing fine. I occasionally intervene when he's being a complete a-hole but prefer to let them work it out themselves.
> *
> edit: Do you have a quiet calm household? *
> ...


* 
*


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 12, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


>


Is/was he aggressive toward the cat?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 12, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Is/was he aggressive toward the cat?


Nope, he gets excited to go sniff cats but that's it. No aggression when they are close. 
Our cat was also raised around dogs -- and he's no pushover. Bandit can handle himself just fine. 
They are more curious about each other than anything.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 12, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nope, he gets excited to go sniff cats but that's it. No aggression when they are close.
> Our cat was also raised around dogs -- but he's no pushover. Bandit can handle himself just fine.
> They are more curious about each other than anything.


I forgot to ask, how long you've had him. The redirected aggression toward your wife is strange. Is he usually pretty friendly toward her? As much as to you? I had a Rottweiler that was like that but only toward another dog in the house. The other dog was a later rescue addition and started the Rott on food guarding as well.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 12, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> I forgot to ask, how long you've had him. The redirected aggression toward your wife is strange. Is he usually pretty friendly toward her? As much as to you? I had a Rottweiler that was like that but only toward another dog in the house.


We have had Louis for one week but it feels like a month. 
He totally loves his momma, which is why this was so strange. 
I'm his big buddy but he repeatedly tried to bully me -- until I finally responded with WAY more aggression to put him in his place. 
It was a risk that could have ended horribly, but it felt like my best option and I had faith that Louis wouldn't take it to the next level.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 12, 2019)

All right, a week is not long at all. The fact you can touch him, brush him is great. I think it's just an adjustment period. Bully you in what way? 
I didn't know anything about the GP breed so read up on their temperament. They seem to be pretty stable. Do you belong to any GP forums?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 12, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> All right, a week is not long at all. The fact you can touch him, brush him is great. I think it's just an adjustment period.Bully you in what way?
> I didn't know anything about the GP breed so read up on their temperament. They seem to be pretty stable. Do you belong to any GP forums?


His bullying starts with "stalking" where his body gets stiff and his head lowers while he slowly follows his target around. Then the growling and barking. 
Eventually he started jumping and nipping. He even grabbed my sweatshirt and pulled it. (He is strong!)

Everything I read online said to stay calm and try not to escalate when dealing with aggression. 
Well I can tell you from experience that walking away doesn't work. It's temporary. 

He didn't back off until I manhandled him. (VERY firm physical control.)


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 12, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> His bullying starts with "stalking" where his body gets stiff and his head lowers while he slowly follows his target around. Then the growling and barking.
> Eventually he started jumping and nipping. He even grabbed my sweatshirt and pulled it. (He is strong!)
> 
> Everything I read online said to stay calm and try not to escalate when dealing with aggression.
> ...


But, this behavior is decreasing both in occurrence and intensity, right? Do you feed him separately from the other animals so he doesn't have to be on the alert for them?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 12, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> But, this behavior is decreasing both in occurrence and intensity, right? Do you feed him separately from the other animals so he doesn't have to be on the alert for them?


Yes, he gets better every day. 
When we first got him, his behavior was getting progressively worse - until he accepted me as the pack leader. 
Now I can comfort him before he gets amped up, which wasn't possible earlier. 
I've gotta pay close attention to the subtle signs he gives off when he's feeling insecure and help him before it escalates.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 12, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yes, he gets better every day.
> When we first got him, his behavior was getting progressively worse - until he accepted me as the pack leader.
> Now I can comfort him before he gets amped up, which wasn't possible earlier.
> I've gotta pay close attention to the subtle signs he gives off when he's feeling insecure and help him before it escalates.


Rescues are tough, but it sounds like you're on the right track. I guess I would say keep up with a walking/training routine for structure. You might read on the "Jolly" routine by Bill Campbell. It worked for me on a aggressive Doberman.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 12, 2019)

Looks like there's a new sheriff in town, and her name is Ella. 

Louis is pitiful and we love him.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 13, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Looks like there's a new sheriff in town, and her name is Ella.
> View attachment 4407378
> Louis is pitiful and we love him.


Aren't we all?


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 13, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> All right, a week is not long at all. The fact you can touch him, brush him is great. I think it's just an adjustment period. Bully you in what way?
> I didn't know anything about the GP breed so read up on their temperament. They seem to be pretty stable. Do you belong to any GP forums?


We have 2 rescues, they can be difficult.

A dog trainer we went to ranked them a 19 out of 100 on trainability, his second lowest ranking breed. They need to have something to heard or watch. 

I wonder if the bullying is related to or being misinterpreted from the hearding instinct?

Seems a bit like louis migh want to be (or actually is) alpha dog.

I find tone of voice is critical, whatever reason kids and high pitched voices dont get listened to. I can have a playful, yet low voice, opposed to high energy, high pitch (could be interpreted as fear?) that doesn't work. IMO like you said he is looking for his rank, give it a year, he'll settle in.

P.S. Apparently this dude ripped off one of his dew claws. I dont agree with the surgery but if he got infected it would have been a bigger deal.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 13, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Looks like there's a new sheriff in town, and her name is Ella.
> View attachment 4407378
> Louis is pitiful and we love him.





SSGrower said:


> *Seems a bit like louis migh want to be (or actually is) alpha dog.*


Then again maybe he just found his place, how did they arrive in that orientation? Did ella just get tired of him following her around and plop down on *her *bed? Or did he come in after she laid down?

Tucker is the alpha, he breaks up fights between other dogs at the kennel. Pirate is basically worthless.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 13, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> We have 2 rescues, they can be difficult.
> 
> A dog trainer we went to ranked them a 19 out of 100 on trainability, his second lowest ranking breed. They need to have something to heard or watch.
> 
> ...


I had a Rott that wanted to herd the fuck out of anything. She was also the only one I ever had that used the bumping technique to control "herd" flow. She was very gentle around kids even if they were rough, but she bumped more than one down trying to get them to circle especially if they were running (stampeding). LOL


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 13, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Then again maybe he just found his place, how did they arrive in that orientation? Did ella just get tired of him following her around and plop down on *her *bed? Or did he come in after she laid down?
> 
> Tucker is the alpha, he breaks up fights between other dogs at the kennel. Pirate is basically worthless.
> 
> View attachment 4407468


She was laying on the bed first (his favorite). 
Louis came trotting up and looked at her nose-to-nose, there was a pause, then he plopped down on the floor next to the bed. 
It was really cute. 
No growling or teeth showing.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 13, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> She was laying on the bed first (his favorite).
> Louis came trotting up and looked at her nose-to-nose, there was a pause, then he plopped down on the floor next to the bed.
> It was really cute.
> No growling or teeth showing.


Don't we wish people could figure shit out that easy.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 13, 2019)

Set up drip irrigation for my 65 gallon girls.


----------



## raratt (Oct 13, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Set up drip irrigation for my 65 gallon girls.


When I put it in my veggie garden I used these little valves and put a riser about every 5-6 feet so I didn't have to use all the risers if I moved plants to a different location. I just hook up a line where I need one, and turn off the ones I'm not using.








Orbit 1/4 in. Barb Shut-Off Valve (5-Pack) 67404 - The Home Depot






www.homedepot.com


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 13, 2019)

Tool is number 1 on iTunes. WoW is the biggest game. there’s a dark comic book movie coming out. everyone’s talking about Dave Chappelle. the mid 2000s are back. we did it boys. and in record time


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 13, 2019)

raratt said:


> When I put it in my veggie garden I used these little valves and put a riser about every 5-6 feet so I didn't have to use all the risers if I moved plants to a different location. I just hook up a line where I need one, and turn off the ones I'm not using.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm using these. I can open and close them to control flow. 






Amazon.com : Ohuhu Product : Garden & Outdoor


Amazon.com : Ohuhu Product : Garden & Outdoor



www.amazon.com


----------



## raratt (Oct 13, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I'm using these. I can open and close them to control flow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My emitters are pretty much the same, and are adjustable.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 13, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> Tool is number 1 on iTunes. WoW is the biggest game. there’s a dark comic book movie coming out. everyone’s talking about Dave Chappelle. the mid 2000s are back. we did it boys. and in record time


I lubs you, baby!


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 13, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> I lubs you, baby!


OH <3 <3 <3


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 13, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> I lubs you, baby!


ditto...I'd lick his horns if I could


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 13, 2019)

dannyboy602 said:


> ditto...I'd lick his horns if I could


^_^


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 13, 2019)

Thanks everyone for being patient with me & my goofball dog -- and extra thanks for the awesome advice! 
I didn't mean to hijack the thread... 

Plant porn! 
'Farmers Daughter' by High Alpine Genetics


I chopped all the plants with spider mites and much to my surprise, the CBD girls look bug free! (Except for the random real spider that hitched a ride from outdoors.)

Buds look somewhat normal and have a fruity smell.


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 13, 2019)

2 hours to achieve this


----------



## raratt (Oct 13, 2019)

Finally put the garlic in the ground and ran drip line for it, I'm only about a month late putting it in. Should have done more work outside and not watched the pathetic football game. The Rams suck. Buds and Suds time.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 13, 2019)

Good line up for the game.

Not sure which game, start out with the Steelers but if they disappoint early there's those Astros on the other channel.


----------



## raratt (Oct 13, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Good line up for the game.


I've had 4 out of the 6 of those. Guinness had their label on Smithwicks for awhile.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 13, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4407751
> Good line up for the game.
> 
> Not sure which game, start out with the Steelers but if they disappoint early there's those Astros on the other channel.


Steelers looking good. Not sure where that D come from though. my fantasy opponent has them and they are killing it!! Look like the steel curtain.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 13, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Steelers looking good. Not sure where that D come from though. my fantasy opponent has them and they are killing it!! Look like the steel curtain.


Chargers have a half dozen key injuries.

So do we though, so it's kinda even.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Oct 13, 2019)

bout half time James connor has me 26pts, ppr, already won before that.. Ekelers not doing shit. bench him for josh jacobs next week...


----------



## neosapien (Oct 13, 2019)

I accomplished testing my furnace today. Yay it works!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 13, 2019)

neosapien said:


> I accomplished testing my furnace today. Yay it works!


As @BigHornBuds would say, did you change the filters?


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 14, 2019)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> bout half time James connor has me 26pts, ppr, already won before that.. Ekelers not doing shit. bench him for josh jacobs next week...


I had Diggs on the bench. 45+  Only cuz I forgot to swap him out.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 14, 2019)

I, too, enjoy Sportsball and hope my local team does well this year. Go team!


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 14, 2019)

raratt said:


> Should have done more work outside and not watched the pathetic football game. The Rams suck. Buds and Suds time.


That was only the second game this season i actually sat down and watched in real time. Last monday night football was the other. DVR’d the others but by the time i would sit down to watch those ones i already new the outcome so it’s of course not even close to being the same.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 14, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> I had a Rott that wanted to herd the fuck out of anything. She was also the only one I ever had that used the bumping technique to control "herd" flow. She was very gentle around kids even if they were rough, but she bumped more than one down trying to get them to circle especially if they were running (stampeding). LOL


My boys will take you out at the knees. Pirate is my ADD boy a bit too high strung and energetic to be around kids, would never intentionally hurt anything but he has a lack of depth perception and no understanding of how big he is. Tucker will walk nose to nose with kids, then they get corralled, if they get excited he gets a little excited then sneezes on them. Its what he does when gets excited about anything.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 14, 2019)

@Chunky Stool 

Missed a lot of posts, but caught a few. 
You said that he came at your wife, was she pulling on he neck? I think when my dog was young they would drag him by the neck n lock him in a cage when they didn’t want him around. Pulling on his neck or trying to force his body, is a instant trigger , that brings out fear aggression. Could be similar 

He will bully as long as he’s trying to figure out his place in the pack, he wants to be the alpha, and will push the limits trying to get it.
You have to make sure he sees you in this role. Then he’ll try for 2nd , make sure he knows your wife is 2nd . You need to back her up . For a bit , try feed you & the wife 1st , then him, the higher you are in the pack the sooner you eat.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 14, 2019)

my boss just walked in on me ripping a piece of paper in half with the word "Boss" written on it


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 14, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> my boss just walked in on me ripping a piece of paper in half with the word "Boss" written on it


Was the rest going to be 
Take this job n shove it?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Thanks everyone for being patient with me & my goofball dog -- and extra thanks for the awesome advice!
> I didn't mean to hijack the thread...
> 
> Plant porn!
> ...


love the plant porn....

eh...it's no thing about the pooch, always like to help if i can....even a little....speaking of hows the pooch today?


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 14, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Was the rest going to be
> Take this job n shove it?


i told him “Cheap imitations, like the one written on that paper, will never stand up to the leadership of you, the real boss”. 

pretty sure im gonna get a promotion by the end of the day


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2019)

Morning everyone.......

coffee is up and hot

moving bullvines to a new pasture today.....


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 14, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone.......
> 
> coffee is up and hot
> 
> moving bullvines to a new pasture today.....


how many heads are you working with?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> how many heads are you working with?


30 head, 5 calves, and 2 bulls we've already moved into seperate pins


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 14, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> 30 head, 5 calves, and 2 bulls we've already moved into seperate pins


Gonna be a long day. Do you work as a hand, or do you ranch full-time?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> Gonna be a long day. Do you work as a hand, or do you ranch full-time?


just as a hand for now,i do this for 2 guys, especially since i got released from my other full time job not to long ago.....it keep the lights and the water on for the time being....plus i like being outside this time of year down here.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 14, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> just as a hand for now,i do this for 2 guys, especially since i got released from my other full time job not to long ago.....it keep the lights and the water on for the time being....plus i like being outside this time of year down here.


That's awesome dude. That's good honest work.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> That's awesome dude. That's good honest work.


thank man, i try......welp better get going.....shouldn't be to much of a hassle today...


----------



## ct26turbo (Oct 14, 2019)

In west Topeka kansas n cant find no flower sad day for me


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2019)

all bullvines are safe and ready for next week.......it's branding and pregnacy ck next week.......time for an ice tea and a smoke......

think one of the little calves likes me.......kept wanting to play....think i'll get him a beach ball to push around at a later date


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2019)

Took in the recycling today, $80 dollars worth, then spent $60 on gas for the truck @$4.30 a gallon. Filled the beer shelf also. Burgers for dinner. Guess I ought to find one more small job to do before B&S time.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2019)

raratt said:


> Took in the recycling today, $80 dollars worth, then spent $60 on gas for the truck @$4.30 a gallon. Filled the beer shelf also. Burgers for dinner. Guess I ought to find one more small job to do before B&S time.


aluminum??


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> aluminum??


Yup, 6 bags of cans.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2019)

raratt said:


> Yup, 6 bags of cans.


cool beans....think the last time me and wife did aluminum cans we got like $35 to 40 bucks.......already got bout 2 bags done right now.....


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> cool beans....think the last time me and wife did aluminum cans we got like $35 to 40 bucks.......already got bout 2 bags done right now.....


We have to pay a deposit, and I would wager we don't get all our money back when they are turned in.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 14, 2019)

raratt said:


> We have to pay a deposit, and I would wager we don't get all our money back when they are turned in.


we don't have to do the deposit system down here, they have proposed it in the legislature, but i don't think it will go anywhere........


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 14, 2019)

raratt said:


> We have to pay a deposit, and I would wager we don't get all our money back when they are turned in.


We don't, not even close.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 14, 2019)

raratt said:


> Took in the recycling today, $80 dollars worth, then spent $60 on gas for the truck @$4.30 a gallon. Filled the beer shelf also. Burgers for dinner. Guess I ought to find one more small job to do before B&S time.


I just filled up @2.25 after taking $200 from the poker room after work.Not a bad day.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 14, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> love the plant porn....
> 
> eh...it's no thing about the pooch, always like to help if i can....even a little....speaking of hows the pooch today?


It was a challenging day but we made a few breakthroughs.
Louis is really really smart and I haven't been giving him enough credit. 
There was a situation with stairs that I will handle differently next time. 
He tried to tell me what was wrong and I didn't pick up the vibe because I was already convinced it was something else. 

Here he is trying to pull his cone off...


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Oct 14, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> We don't, not even close.


And the trade war with China isn't helping. They buy a lot of that recycled material.


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2019)

Don_Sequitor said:


> And the trade war with China isn't helping. They buy a lot of that recycled material.


Not anymore...


----------



## dangledo (Oct 15, 2019)

Hey fuckers

Trolled a troll and won a prize






DANGLEDO MAY BE UNDER COVER


trying to get dangledo to post pics but he is always asking were people live i find this very odd wonder if any of use can get him to post ;))))



www.rollitup.org





Thats a win, right?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2019)

I had an awesome weekend of feasting and smoking debauchery. I tried dabs for the first time on Friday. A friend brought over his dab rig, live resin and diamond concentrate. We started out with reasonably sized live resin dabs which I thought was really good. He stared making the dabs too big by the time we got to the diamond concentrate and I coughed really hard and puked a bit in my mouth and that was it for me. I don't think I'd do that again. You kinda look like a crackhead using a torch to get high and it's hard to hide from the neighbors. 

On Saturday we had thanksgiving dinner at our place, Sunday was chicken wings and beer at Hooters then we had another thanksgiving dinner at a friends house yesterday. I think I've had enough turkey to last me the rest of 2019.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I had an awesome weekend of feasting and smoking debauchery. I tried dabs for the first time on Friday. A friend brought over his dab rig, live resin and diamond concentrate. We started out with reasonably sized live resin dabs which I thought was really good. He stared making the dabs too big by the time we got to the diamond concentrate and I coughed really hard and puked a bit in my mouth and that was it for me. I don't think I'd do that again. You kinda look like a crackhead using a torch to get high and it's hard to hide from the neighbors.
> 
> On Saturday we had thanksgiving dinner at our place, Sunday was chicken wings and beer at Hooters then we had another thanksgiving dinner at a friends house yesterday. I think I've had enough turkey to last me the rest of 2019.
> 
> View attachment 4408350


I don't like the whole torch deal either. Where I'm from tweakers walk around with torches in their backpack lol. And I don't dab anymore with others because my homies love to glob that shit on the nail like its nothing . Every hit feels like it might just be my last lol. Coughing my lungs out for 20 min straight isn't my idea of a good time.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I don't like the whole torch deal either. Where I'm from tweakers walk around with torches in their backpack lol. And I don't dab anymore with others because my homies love to glob that shit on the nail like its nothing . Every hit feels like it might just be my last lol. Coughing my lungs out for 20 min straight isn't my idea of a good time.


For the first two hits he only put a small amount on the tool and I found that manageable. When I said this one would be the last hit he got stupid and put probably two or three times as much as the first two, it's my fault for trying to inhale that much lol. I'd like to try one of those wax pens, at least you don't have to carry a torch and look like a crackhead.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 15, 2019)

Morning everyone.....hope everyone is having a day of it.....

Coffee is hot and ready to go......

Gotta be a hand again today, which is cool......gotta remove some branches and put fresh hay down today......might squeeze in a smoke or two...

ham and cheese sandwitches made, gatorade and bottle of water ready......welp better get this day done.....electric bill don't pay itself ya know...maybe i'll get home rather early today which would be cool...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 15, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> It was a challenging day but we made a few breakthroughs.
> Louis is really really smart and I haven't been giving him enough credit.
> There was a situation with stairs that I will handle differently next time.
> He tried to tell me what was wrong and I didn't pick up the vibe because I was already convinced it was something else.
> ...



sweet.....yeah he's healing up........

think the smartness might be the lab in him, good looking pooch overall man.....take your time and he'll be your best friend....


----------



## NanoGadget (Oct 15, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I use it as a preventative measure when I'm running soil indoors, along with some Southern Ag GFF to prevent root rot.
> When I treat all my plants the same, some of them inevitably end up overwatered.
> Yeah I'm lazy, but when you've got a bunch of little plants, picking them up every day to see if they need water is a pain...


Have you ever tried GFF as a treatment rather than a preventive? I was away for 10 days and my wife was left in charge of watering the girls. Pretty sure I have some serious root issues going on. They are in week 5 of flower and I don't want to lose 3 months of work. Been growing for a long time but I've been extremely lucky to have had almost no instances of root issues so I'm a bit out of my element here. Growing in organic soil.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> For the first two hits he only put a small amount on the tool and I found that manageable. When I said this one would be the last hit he got stupid and put probably two or three times as much as the first two, it's my fault for trying to inhale that much lol. I'd like to try one of those wax pens, at least you don't have to carry a torch and look like a crackhead.


Wax pens are alright. I like the Hash Artist Farms cartridges and the Stizzy ones. I hear people are getting sick from the pens though now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Wax pens are alright. I like the Hash Artist Farms cartridges and the Stizzy ones. I hear people are getting sick from the pens though now.


Concentrates are still illegal here. They're supposed to be made legal soon along with edibles. The news of people getting sick from cartridges has kept me from trying the ones on weedmaps. I was thinking maybe a pen that I could load my own concentrate. I have a crafty vape that also does oils, not sure if it would work with thick resins though.


----------



## raratt (Oct 15, 2019)

Thought I'd change my avatar to some fall colors for shits and grins. Not feeling tropical around here recently.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2019)

raratt said:


> Thought I'd change my avatar to some fall colors for shits and grins. Not feeling tropical around here recently.


I already miss the colourful hibiscus pic you were using. It was 39° when I took the dog for his morning pee, he's not very impressed with the cold either.


----------



## raratt (Oct 15, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> the colourful hibiscus


I'm going to have to bring it in the house fairly soon, it can't handle frost. I already brought in the plumeria plant.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2019)

raratt said:


> I'm going to have to bring it in the house fairly soon, it can't handle frost. I already brought in the plumeria plant.


have to make the plumeria plant your next profile pic.


----------



## raratt (Oct 15, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> have to make the plumeria plant your next profile pic.


It hasn't bloomed yet, looks healthy though. I have plenty of pictures of my roses though.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 15, 2019)

damn it's humid today........sheesh...think i lost a couple of pounds of water weight out there......


----------



## PokerJay83 (Oct 15, 2019)

I think I brought my plants back from death. I waited too long to transplant and the roots were embedded in the cardboard material of the peed pots. They were practically falling over and weren’t absorbing any water first 48 hours. I drilled holes in the bottoms of the new pots and got the excess water out. Adjusted height of light as well. Now they are looking healthy again, taking water and not wilting anymore.


----------



## raratt (Oct 15, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> I think I brought my plants back from death. I waited too long to transplant and the roots were embedded in the cardboard material of the peed pots. They were practically falling over and weren’t absorbing any water first 48 hours. I drilled holes in the bottoms of the new pots and got the excess water out. Adjusted height of light as well. Now they are looking healthy again, taking water and not wilting anymore.


They look happy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2019)

Postman just dropped off a new toy for me. I forgot I ordered this. It's a heck of a lot cheaper than the rspec version of my light. I guess you're only supposed to run it for 15 before/after lights out.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 15, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Postman just dropped off a new toy for me. I forgot I ordered this. It's a heck of a lot cheaper than the rspec version of my light. I guess you're only supposed to run it for 15 before/after lights out.
> 
> View attachment 4408476


What is it for?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What is it for?


It's a far red initiator puck. The theory is that it's supposed to put your plants to sleep right after lights out and speed up flowering. Probably hype I know but I like hype. It was only $50 so it's not a big loss if it doesn't work. I see HLG adding far red to the 300 and 550.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 15, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Wax pens are alright. I like the Hash Artist Farms cartridges and the Stizzy ones. I *hear people are getting sick from the pens though now.*


You know, I have a theory about that.

This is a cart I filled last May. So it's been sitting a while.
It contains 97% distillate and 3% organic temps.

Notice how the ends of the distillate have turned brown from air hitting it for a few months?

You just never see that on store bought carts. I think they add shit to make them look better.

Also, real distillate doesn't move much. You'd have to lay it down and go do something for a long time to move the bubble in there, some dispensary carts move as fast as maple syrup in there. I think they thin them for some reason.

And I theorize the stuff they add is what's bad for you.

I've also heard that vaping fake CBD oil fucked some people up (and why even vape CBD, just eat it) and nicotine vapes fucked some people up. So nicotine would have to have a huge cut on it, pure nicotine would kill you.

I have my money on additives and cuts causing the problems, and totally fake CBD oil that tested 0% CBD. Imagine that.

My peers have not reviewed my study, but it's something to ponder. People can put anyfuckingthing in there and under sell you.

I've seen shatter melted into wax liquidizer sold as distillate, moves like water in there and they can sell it cheaper than real distillate.

It's a jungle out there. Just sayin'.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 15, 2019)

raratt said:


> It hasn't bloomed yet, looks healthy though. I have plenty of pictures of my roses though.


I'd love to see your roses. They're just about my favorite plants on this crazy flat earth.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 15, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I had an awesome weekend of feasting and smoking debauchery. I tried dabs for the first time on Friday. A friend brought over his dab rig, live resin and diamond concentrate. We started out with reasonably sized live resin dabs which I thought was really good. He stared making the dabs too big by the time we got to the diamond concentrate and I coughed really hard and puked a bit in my mouth and that was it for me. I don't think I'd do that again. You kinda look like a crackhead using a torch to get high and it's hard to hide from the neighbors.
> 
> On Saturday we had thanksgiving dinner at our place, Sunday was chicken wings and beer at Hooters then we had another thanksgiving dinner at a friends house yesterday. I think I've had enough turkey to last me the rest of 2019.
> 
> View attachment 4408350


I got to laugh, I remember the first cannabis extractions I ever saw.

Circa 1975 when I was in school, we would travel a couple hours east to Penn State where they had better drugs than our much smaller state college.

I knew a lot of people from HS there and they hooked me up with a chem major who had hash oil and lighter honey oil. Sold in covered beer bottle caps for $20.

But there was no delivery system, 40 years before dab rigs, vape pens, etc.

So we'd get a pyrex 'oil pipe', a tube with a bulb on the end with a hole on top. This was before crack, free base, and nobody smoked speed, they snorted it or drank it in black coffee.

So you'd put some oil in there and light the bottom with a bic lighter to get it bubbling, get a hit and cough for 5 minutes.

It was horrible. We wound up just smearing it on cig papers and adding it to joints. And they would make you cough too.

It was a product ahead of it's time back then. At least technology caught up. Lol.


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 15, 2019)

Got drunk and cut my toenails ............ happens about twice a year.......... major struggle ........................did good, no blood ....................


----------



## raratt (Oct 15, 2019)

dannyboy602 said:


> I'd love to see your roses. They're just about my favorite plants on this crazy flat earth.


I'll send you some pics.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 15, 2019)

A new view of Mt. Evans.


----------



## raratt (Oct 15, 2019)

Took the wife to the eye Dr and picked up my new glasses. Why are women't frames so freakin expensive? Anyway, not sure if my new glasses are an improvement or not, guess I need to get used to them. It's either pork chops or scrounge for dinner depending on how much buds and suds I avail myself of.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 15, 2019)

I’m thinking of turning over a new leaf. Fall and all that holiday bs coming up.

Idk, just thinking.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 15, 2019)

I'm in tamale mode, working out recipes for Christmas. What a surprise, seriouseats.com mixer driven masa recipe doesn't come close to my old work the dough forever recipe, which is really no recipe, sigh........ I also need a new blender, LOL @Metasynth any hints?

Oh well at this rate see you all in the new year.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 15, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What is it for?


It makes them stretch


----------



## raratt (Oct 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> It makes them stretch


I need one for my belt buckle.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 15, 2019)

raratt said:


> I need one for my belt buckle.


LOL Stay the way you are, hot.....


----------



## It's not oregano (Oct 15, 2019)

I live in the UK and I donated blood yesterday. I don't live in a major city, so we don't have a donation centre, we just have the donation team set up in a room at the local football club, or in the local theatre every couple of weeks. 

Talking to the nurse beforehand I mentioned that I tried to donate a few weeks earlier, but the nurse couldn't hit a vein so apologized and asked if I could rebook a new appointment on the phone asap. The new nurse looked at my details and said that although that session was fully booked, they had squeezed me in as I was O neg blood type, which is the one they can use for anybody no matter their blood group, thus is in high demand. She looked even closer then said "oh, you are also CMV negative, you are really in demand!!"

I had never been told about the CMV neg before and asked what that meant. It turns out that roughly 70-80% of adults have been exposed to the CMV virus, a flu type virus which stays in your body for life, a bit like cold sore virus does. Does no harm, but they can't use their blood for people with no immune system as it can be fatal.

She basically said, there is a very high chance your blood always goes to Neonatal units, your blood can be given to babies, even unborn ones who may need a transfusion in the womb. Because their immune system is still developing, there is no risk to them as you are CMV neg. Add in the fact you are O neg as well and ANY baby can have your blood, you are part of a very, very small percentage.

My daughter is 6 months pregnant at the moment, so that REALLY hit home.

Just a chance conversation, but it has really made me realise even more just how important donations are, and how crucial they can be to save someones life, even that of an unborn baby. 

I already knew I was helping others by donating, very probably saving lives, but walking out of there yesterday knowing what I then knew, I had a tremendous feeling of pride in what I was doing. I have only been donating for 5 years, and wish I had started years ago now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> It makes them stretch


Don't say that  I can already make tall ass stretchy plants without additional red light.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 16, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Don't say that  I can already make tall ass stretchy plants without additional red light.
> 
> View attachment 4408798


I dont think you will have a huge issue. The boards you are using are heavy on blue/green IMO. Shade avoidance is the mechanism so if you are not using the puck full day, they (plants) are not getting the notification they need to initate the response.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 16, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I dont think you will have a huge issue. The boards you are using are heavy on blue/green IMO. Shade avoidance is the mechanism so if you are not using the puck full day, they (plants) are not getting the notification they need to initate the response.


Okay that's good to know. I reduced the number of plants that I'm growing and finally have the height under control this grow. I just don't want to go back to lanky plants with little buds.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 16, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Okay that's good to know. I reduced the number of plants that I'm growing and finally have the height under control this grow. I just don't want to go back to lanky plants with little buds.
> 
> View attachment 4408831


Looks like sis did a good job training for ya, but whats the deal with the ones in the back? Does she have t-rex arms or something? If you arent making it between harvests with this setup, then, young lady, you have a problem, too many clients or you smoke too much. I like little buds, can only smoke one bowl at a time.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 16, 2019)

Kinda wet this morning, radar screen is covered.

So much for any outdoor work today, I may wash the truck with soapy water in a rain poncho and just let the rain rinse it. Take advantage of the free water.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 16, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Looks like sis did a good job training for ya, but whats the deal with the ones in the back? Does she have t-rex arms or something? If you arent making it between harvests with this setup, then, young lady, you have a problem, too many clients or you smoke too much. I like little buds, can only smoke one bowl at a time.


lol. there are a few stems in the back that grew taller than the rest. I forgot to tell her that she could unzip the sides of the tent to access the rear. Next time I want to do a five week veg to 100% fill out the screen and I'm going to use ridged fencing for the screen so the plant can't push it up so high. 

I still have a few ounces northern lights from my first grow and tons of LSD from my second grow. I've given away a few ounces to friends and family. I could probably stop for a while, but I'm enjoying growing and like that I'm seeing the results of small incremental changes. I only smoke up before bed during the week. More on the weekends if I'm home doing nothing.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2019)

we got the same down where i am @tangerinegreen555 been raining all morning.

bout time, it's only been 3 months without for us down south....


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4408648
> 
> I'm in tamale mode, working out recipes for Christmas. What a surprise, seriouseats.com mixer driven masa recipe doesn't come close to my old work the dough forever recipe, which is really no recipe, sigh........ I also need a new blender, LOL @Metasynth any hints?
> 
> Oh well at this rate see you all in the new year.


I wish I could help, I buy my masa from a 98 year old great great grandmother.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol. there are a few stems in the back that grew taller than the rest. I forgot to tell her that she could unzip the sides of the tent to access the rear. Next time I want to do a five week veg to 100% fill out the screen and I'm going to use ridged fencing for the screen so the plant can't push it up so high.
> 
> I still have a few ounces northern lights from my first grow and tons of LSD from my second grow. I've given away a few ounces to friends and family. I could probably stop for a while, but I'm enjoying growing and like that I'm seeing the results of small incremental changes. I only smoke up before bed during the week. More on the weekends if I'm home doing nothing.
> 
> ...


Damn, but your grows are pretty. I tip my hat.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> I wish I could help, I buy my masa from a 98 year old great great grandmother.


Thanks, any recommendations for a new blender? I've got the masa thing down, just don't like how time consuming. On a positive note it's quicker than bread and gluten free LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Don't say that  I can already make tall ass stretchy plants without additional red light.
> 
> View attachment 4408798


LOL that's why I said it, I remembered those. All of your plants look great.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2019)

It's not oregano said:


> I live in the UK and I donated blood yesterday. I don't live in a major city, so we don't have a donation centre, we just have the donation team set up in a room at the local football club, or in the local theatre every couple of weeks.
> 
> Talking to the nurse beforehand I mentioned that I tried to donate a few weeks earlier, but the nurse couldn't hit a vein so apologized and asked if I could rebook a new appointment on the phone asap. The new nurse looked at my details and said that although that session was fully booked, they had squeezed me in as I was O neg blood type, which is the one they can use for anybody no matter their blood group, thus is in high demand. She looked even closer then said "oh, you are also CMV negative, you are really in demand!!"
> 
> ...


You're what's known as a universal donor. Good for you giving blood.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks, any recommendations for a *new blender*? I've got the masa thing down, just don't like how time consuming. On a positive note it's quicker than bread and gluten free LOL


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 16, 2019)

@curious2garden Blender? Vitamix for the win.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 16, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4408855View attachment 4408856


and if anyone pisses you off, you have a convenient way to dispose of them....


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks, any recommendations for a new blender? I've got the masa thing down, just don't like how time consuming. On a positive note it's quicker than bread and gluten free LOL


what are you gonna use as a filler? chicken ? pork?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks, any recommendations for a new blender? I've got the masa thing down, just don't like how time consuming. On a positive note it's quicker than bread and gluten free LOL


Please please can I have tamales for dinner...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 16, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Damn, but your grows are pretty. I tip my hat.





curious2garden said:


> LOL that's why I said it, I remembered those. All of your plants look great.


Thanks I'm super excited after the disappointing results from my last grow. The end of October will mark one year of being on rollitup and growing weed. So far I've learned growing weed is easy... growing good weed is really hard.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 16, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4408855View attachment 4408856


I was wondering how I would male cake with this, I am looking for a new *mixer *because the beater for the kitchen aid threw a wire and I need more clearance between the head and the bowl. 

As for a blender


While we are asking for product recommendations, I need a multi zone thermostat that has smart shit like ability to mointor boiler water temp and take into account external temp trends when setting the room temp. The boiler might already have zone priority built in because it does the dhw, its a burnham (sp?) with honewell valves, but I havent looked at it beyond that.


----------



## dstroy (Oct 16, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I was wondering how I would male cake with this, I am looking for a new *mixer *because the beater for the kitchen aid threw a wire and I need more clearance between the head and the bowl.
> View attachment 4408890
> As for a blender
> View attachment 4408890View attachment 4408891
> ...







__





DIY Open Source PiHome Smart Heating Control - Raspberry Pi Forums







www.raspberrypi.org





There are many others, very sophisticated for the cost, every feature you want. Plus you like diy. Easy sell to the wife.


----------



## raratt (Oct 16, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I was wondering how I would male cake with this, I am looking for a new *mixer *because the beater for the kitchen aid threw a wire and I need more clearance between the head and the bowl.
> View attachment 4408890
> As for a blender
> View attachment 4408890View attachment 4408891
> ...








Amazon.com: 6-Wire Whip Attachment Fits KitchenAid Tilt-Head Stand Mixer Replace K45WW, Stainless Steel, Egg Heavy Cream Beater, Cakes Mayonnaise Whisk: Kitchen & Dining


Shop TIZZE at the Amazon Small Appliance Parts & Accessories store. Free Shipping on eligible items. Everyday low prices, save up to 50%.



www.amazon.com


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 16, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and if anyone pisses you off, you have a convenient way to dispose of them....


Do you have one? Seems like you would. Lol


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 16, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> I wish I could help, I buy my masa from a 98 year old great great grandmother.


any tips on how to make a good bowl of cereal?

doesnt the milk to pieces ratio need to be like 2:1? also, i only have a gallon of silkbreeze in the fridge and all of my spoons are dirty. pls help.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 16, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4408943


i'm really struggling with my cereal game. any info you can pass on it wld be xtremly helpful thanks


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> i'm really struggling with my cereal game. any info you can pass on it wld be xtremly helpful thanks


dude the last time i had that problem, i was watching the original heavy metal movies confortably numb........me and the cheerio box had a fight, the box lost....


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 16, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> dude the last time i had that problem, i was watching the original heavy metal movies confortably numb........me and the cheerio box had a fight, the box lost....


we are going to be great freinds


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 16, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> any tips on how to make a good bowl of cereal?
> 
> doesnt the milk to pieces ratio need to be like 2:1? also, i only have a gallon of silkbreeze in the fridge and all of my spoons are dirty. pls help.


I got yo back pinny...




SH420


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 16, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> I got yo back pinny...
> 
> View attachment 4408951
> View attachment 4408952
> ...


liked, subscribed, friended, followed, added on discord, new patreon member included.


this is going to change things for me finally. im coming into my own right now.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> we are going to be great freinds


hmmmm don't know how i should take that at the presant time.....

now you have me thinking about cereal.........dunno if it's the space tomato or i'm just hungry right now.......that fruit loop box is getting interesting....


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 16, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> hmmmm don't know how i should take that at the presant time.....
> 
> now you have me thinking about cereal.........dunno if it's the space tomato or i'm just hungry right now.......that fruit loop box is getting interesting....


were gonna get through this together bro


----------



## 420God (Oct 16, 2019)

Cleaned chimneys with the fire department this last weekend. Work is also picking back up. Been kinda busy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 16, 2019)

420God said:


> Cleaned chimneys with the fire department this last weekend. Work is also picking back up. Been kinda busy.
> View attachment 4408987
> View attachment 4408988


how did the deer get in the chimneys?


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 16, 2019)

420God said:


> Cleaned chimneys with the fire department this last weekend. Work is also picking back up. Been kinda busy.
> View attachment 4408987
> View attachment 4408988


you have incredibly great cheekbones - i just wanted to say dude: extremely satisfying. ty


----------



## 420God (Oct 16, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> how did the deer get in the chimneys?


Santa was trying to keep up with Amazon.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> how did the deer get in the chimneys?


very carefully


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 16, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> how did the deer get in the chimneys?


How’d you get them out @420God


----------



## 420God (Oct 16, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> How’d you get them out @420God


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2019)

well that seems better.....


----------



## raratt (Oct 16, 2019)

420God said:


> Work is also picking back up.


What a shame, a few of those would fill my freezer just fine. (Ones not basted in their own juices)


----------



## raratt (Oct 16, 2019)

Put up most of the Halloween decorations, have to wait to put up Homer until the lawn dries out a bit (sprinklers ran today), probably tomorrow. Pork chops need grilled tonight, I need to get some more Herbs de Province soon, wish I could find the type they sold at Carrifour in France. There was always little packs of it in the package when you bought pork. It is a stronger mix then what I bought online. Buds and suds time.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 16, 2019)

raratt said:


> Put up most of the Halloween decorations, have to wait to put up Homer until the lawn dries out a bit (sprinklers ran today), probably tomorrow. Pork chops need grilled tonight, I need to get some more Herbs de Province soon, wish I could find the type they sold at Carrifour in France. There was always little packs of it in the package when you bought pork. It is a stronger mix then what I bought online. Buds and suds time.





https://static.openfoodfacts.org/images/products/356/007/076/1333/ingredients_fr.4.200.jpg



Grow your own and you can modify it


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Oct 16, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> https://static.openfoodfacts.org/images/products/356/007/076/1333/ingredients_fr.4.200.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Grow your own and you can modify it


Possibly next spring. I found the one I wanted now.





Amazon.com : Ducros Herbes de Provence from France 100 gram bag : Thyme Spices And Herbs : Grocery & Gourmet Food


Amazon.com : Ducros Herbes de Provence from France 100 gram bag : Thyme Spices And Herbs : Grocery & Gourmet Food



www.amazon.com


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> @curious2garden Blender? Vitamix for the win.
> 
> View attachment 4408859


LOL thanks I actually own a Vitamix 3600. It's the one with the spigot on the blender jar, amazingly powerful but a pain in the ass to clean.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL thanks I actually own a Vitamix 3600. It's the one with the spigot on the blender jar, amazingly powerful but a pain in the ass to clean.


Oven never seen one with a spigot, seems like it would be a pain in the ass to clean


----------



## srh88 (Oct 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL thanks I actually own a Vitamix 3600. It's the one with the spigot on the blender jar, amazingly powerful but a pain in the ass to clean.


500 for a blender? It better make the best margaritas


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 16, 2019)

srh88 said:


> 500 for a blender? It better make the best margaritas


Let’s find out...


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Oven never seen one with a spigot, seems like it would be a pain in the ass to clean


A huge pita but blends like that thing @tangerinegreen555 posted

PS not my image but same blender.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2019)

srh88 said:


> 500 for a blender? It better make the best margaritas





mysunnyboy said:


> Let’s find out...


Actually it does and the spigot dispensed them sweetly, but hell to clean. Maybe I should make a margarita since I hauled it out of my garage.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Actually it does and the spigot dispensed them sweetly, but hell to clean. Maybe I should make a margarita since I hauled it out of my garage.


Saturday night.. rally the troops


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 16, 2019)

srh88 said:


> 500 for a blender? It better make the best margaritas


And pour them for you while telling you what a great guy you are.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 16, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Saturday night.. rally the troops


Pick me up at lax


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 16, 2019)

NanoGadget said:


> Have you ever tried GFF as a treatment rather than a preventive? I was away for 10 days and my wife was left in charge of watering the girls. Pretty sure I have some serious root issues going on. They are in week 5 of flower and I don't want to lose 3 months of work. Been growing for a long time but I've been extremely lucky to have had almost no instances of root issues so I'm a bit out of my element here. Growing in organic soil.


Yes indeed! 
Use a tablespoon per gallon instead of a teaspoon, then drench the roots until you get runoff.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 16, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> DO YOU WANT ME TO TELL YOU HERE? I sure as shit will.
> Wait let me make sure my VPN is turned on. Oh nevermind, too late, my ip and physical address have already been pegged.
> 
> DING DING another one for the black Jew.


hilarious series of words to me - would love to hear where the story went from there if you get a chance


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 16, 2019)

Put a new 55% white roof on the patio greenhouse. The clear lid didnt sit well with my paranoia as flyovers have picked up since it's croptober. No more worries about flyovers and no more shaded plants in the gh. Also sprayed neem oil for the last time on the plants in that gh. Officially flowering everything now except the Gelato clones i am going to choose a mother from and then flower the rest.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 16, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Did he tell you about being a thief? Ask him about he and uncle shucks


i am asking you why you would say something like that



mysunnyboy said:


> just asked you where you wanted me to tell you what’s up.


right here please, that would be fine


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 16, 2019)

dstroy said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I "diy'd" a lab hood exhaust auxiliary air supply pre-conditioner using windows 3.11 15 years ago. We did this so the chemists didn't freeze or boil while working at their lab hoods and the company didn't lose their ass in HVAC costs. You know I program with a hammer right? Was really hoping some company has realized they could put together a package that can acomplish all of the things that can optimize effeciency and comfort for a retail of a cople hundred bucks. I dont even have an eclosure for my light controller.


----------



## SCJedi (Oct 16, 2019)

I went through and cataloged, tagged and took notes on all 19 of the G13 x Hashplants I have in an open pollination project. 10 males and 9 females just doing their thing in the California Fall. 

I worked a little bit trying to find a lab space so I can start my application for a nursery license and go whole hog on tissue culture.

I didn't cut any fingers off today but did fight with the wife after she came home. Honestly, I'd rather cut my fingers off. I don't need help with being miserable, I'm perfectly capable of doing that on my own. Trust me, I've don't it enough that I'd know by now.

Note to self - Foster harmony.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 16, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Note to self - Foster harmony.


Rings true. I was a bit of a dick tonight rather than just dealing with a minor issue..


----------



## SCJedi (Oct 16, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Rings true. I was a bit of a dick tonight rather than just dealing with a minor issue..


I'm married to a Type A Latina. There are no minor issues. She's either throwing things, cutting up my clothes, or threatening me with her murderous family across the border. Tonight she actually said to me "If I wanted you dead you'd be dead.". 

I'm thinking it might be about time to pull the rip cord.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 17, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I'm married to a Type A Latina. There are no minor issues. She's either throwing things, cutting up my clothes, or threatening me with her murderous family across the border. Tonight she actually said to me "If I wanted you dead you'd be dead.".
> 
> I'm thinking it might be about time to pull the rip cord.


Yeah, but do you love her?


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 17, 2019)

wanted to prove that i made an honest attempt to clarify the stuff here - but think i understand whats going on now

going to shut my mouth and move on, apologize to those involved for my ignorance

maybe a quicker hand up next time wouldn't kill you? thanks

[edit]: penis


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 17, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I'm married to a Type A Latina. There are no minor issues. She's either throwing things, cutting up my clothes, or threatening me with her murderous family across the border. Tonight she actually said to me "If I wanted you dead you'd be dead.".
> 
> I'm thinking it might be about time to pull the rip cord.


Before you leave her, would you mind posting some pics???


----------



## dangledo (Oct 17, 2019)

Heading to the gie expo in fuck me Kentucky. It's an expo with all the new landscape equipment coming to market.

Going to check stuff out and also see what i invested in. Robot mowers. That's right. Minimum wage doubling, gas on the rise again so figured it'll be the future. Can't beat em, join em.

a pocket full of cash and an empty trailer. Let's see what useless impulse buy I'll come back with. 60 inch big dog trooper is what i bought last year. They've got a 1000cc 40 horse zero that will toss clippings 20 feet. I seent it. 

The new exmark staris is what i was after last year and it was a HUGE disappointment. I think they made it for the vertically challenged folks. Poo poo doo doo is what it was. 

I was smoking fools on the dingo course last year, stoned outta my gourd. Should be fun.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 17, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Heading to the gie expo in fuck me Kentucky.


you just missed the fun...pew, pew, pew.


http://www.knobcreekrange.com/events/featured-events/machine-gun-shoot/schedule-machine-gun-shoot


----------



## dangledo (Oct 17, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> you just missed the fun...pew, pew, pew.
> 
> 
> http://www.knobcreekrange.com/events/featured-events/machine-gun-shoot/schedule-machine-gun-shoot


We did a night shoot years ago for my old man's birthday. Lots of fun. Tracer rounds looking like a star wars movie.

It was a blast. That 50 cal is something to behold. Never shot it but even being around it when it's fired is enough. Big bangs.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 17, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I'm married to a Type A Latina. There are no minor issues. She's either throwing things, cutting up my clothes, or threatening me with her murderous family across the border. Tonight she actually said to me "If I wanted you dead you'd be dead.".
> 
> I'm thinking it might be about time to pull the rip cord.


Been there, done that, the stress of dealing with situations takes it's toll, no matter what's on the plus side.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 17, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Been there, done that, the stress of dealing with situations takes it's toll, no matter what's on the plus side.


You said it.
I don’t understand the love of chaos myself.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 17, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> You said it.
> I don’t understand the love of chaos myself.


IKR? Especially when you throw drugs/alcohol/inlaws into the mix.


----------



## SCJedi (Oct 17, 2019)

Personally, I thrive in chaos...while working. But at home, I need a harmonious, loving woman that supports whatever crazy shit I am up to. Ironically, it was a college girlfriend of mine that said "Real love shouldn't take that much work. Get off the rollercoaster."

This is 2.0 for me, that is how I know about the ripcord.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 17, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Personally, I thrive in chaos...while working. But at home, I need a harmonious, loving woman that supports whatever crazy shit I am up to. Ironically, it was a college girlfriend of mine that said "Real love shouldn't take that much work. Get off the rollercoaster."
> 
> This is 2.0 for me, that is how I know about the ripcord.


read earlier your relationship is with a Latina????


----------



## SCJedi (Oct 17, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> read earlier your relationship is with a Latina????


Correct. She was born in a cave on her family's opium poppy and marijuana mountain ranch in Uruapan.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 17, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Correct. She was born in a cave on her family's opium poppy and marijuana mountain ranch in Uruapan.


okay...but does she know how to cook?


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 17, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Correct. She was born in a cave on her family's opium poppy and marijuana mountain ranch in Uruapan.


Disappear, she will try to kill you


----------



## SCJedi (Oct 17, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> okay...but does she know how to cook?


Only spanish rice from scratch and homemade corn tortillas. I cook more Mexican food than she does. She works, I cook.



Singlemalt said:


> Disappear, she will try to kill you


I think this is called a paradox.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 17, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I think this is called a paradox.


----------



## raratt (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4409379


very nice......fishing spot??


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 17, 2019)

i made lunch. concord grape purée with roasted peanut paste infusion, wheat panini


----------



## raratt (Oct 17, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> very nice......fishing spot??


Pair of docks.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> Pair of docks.


pair on nice ones too....i might add...


----------



## raratt (Oct 17, 2019)

Beer shelf filled, marinara (or gravy) on low on the stove. Need to brown some Italian sausage in a bit. Angel hair pasta can wait till later. Got a nap in today. Plants in the yard all watered. Need to break out the rolling machine (I suck at rolling a joint). Buds and suds time. I have noticed if I do a couple eyedroppers of tincture that when I smoke a doob after it really kicks it in. Makes beer really tasty also.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 17, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> View attachment 4409392
> 
> i made lunch. concord grape purée with roasted peanut paste infusion, wheat panini


Next time go for bananas, honey, and roasted peanut paste on sourdough.

You are welcome.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 17, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Next time go for bananas, honey, and roasted peanut paste on sourdough.
> 
> You are welcome.


this is solid advice, actually - and sounds fucking delicious. thank you.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 17, 2019)

The breakfast burrito thing has been running wild among a small group of friends... I found this on the Google machine, I'm pretty sure I'm gonna try it

Now this is a breakfast burrito! 

Oh, you're welcome 

SH420


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 17, 2019)

ok i feel like you might just be fucking with me right now, canada


----------



## raratt (Oct 17, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Next time go for bananas, honey, and roasted peanut paste on sourdough.
> 
> You are welcome.


P nut butter goes great with maple syrup also. I love it with honey.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 17, 2019)

I'm suddenly hungry for peanut butter fudge.

50-50 I can get it to set right this time.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> P nut butter goes great with *maple syrup* also. I love it with honey.


Something like this? 



been saving it for something special... I think I'll be singing yum yum breakfast burrito 


SH420


----------



## raratt (Oct 17, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Something like this?
> 
> View attachment 4409548
> 
> ...


Yeah, I usually just mix them together in a bowl then apply it to whichever bread/conveyance I am eating. I have P nut butter with my pancakes always.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 17, 2019)

Well I did something new tonight... I installed a " Big Bat House " on 24' round poles with a undersized lull and on a hillside to boot, I'll be honest...it sucked and I hope I never do it again.

The wife and I went out for dinner tonight and the damn restaurant caught on fire in the middle of our meal, wtf. No injuries except my bake potato was cold ....who the f-ck serves potatoes cold.


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 17, 2019)

I'm out in Jackson hole anyone know a guy?


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 17, 2019)

Indagrow said:


> I'm out in Jackson hole anyone know a guy?


last time i was in Jackson, this dude with bright bleach blonde dreadlocks offered me some "adaptagenic, reishsi mushroom kombucha"

kombucha is a disgusting concoction. have you seen the lovecraftian sewer monster it comes from - which is called the kombucha MOTHER? 

keep fuckin walkin with that shit man I will be enjoying normal non-horrormovie beverages thanks


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> P nut butter goes great with maple syrup also. I love it with honey.


When I was a kid and food was scarce my bros, sis , and I would put peanut butter on toast, sliced bananas on the peanut butter and maple syrup over that. When you're lit it's like some sort of ghetto delicacy lol. Sub out the syrup for honey and a nice hot cup of green tea. Mmmm.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 18, 2019)

Yep waffles pb and syrup is a go to munchie when all other munchies have been munched


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 18, 2019)

i don't who you are, but when a 5yr old wakes you up for a PB&J with flour tortillas, you get up and make him one.....

coffee is ready and hot, creamer and sugar are out...even the space tomato for that little extra morning kick.....

welp gotta change the oil on the riding mower and mow some burnt grass today.....gotta a couple of yards to do....


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 18, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> i don't who you are, but when a 5yr old wakes you up for a *PB&J with flour tortillas,* you get up and make him one.....
> 
> coffee is ready and hot, creamer and sugar are out...even the space tomato for that little extra morning kick.....
> 
> welp gotta change the oil on the riding mower and mow some burnt grass today.....gotta a couple of yards to do....


Did you put fruit loops abd banana and honey on it?



Had to post it again.... it looks that good! 
SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 18, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Did you put fruit loops abd banana and honey on it?
> 
> View attachment 4409731
> 
> ...


did the honey, but not the rest.......cut it up into triangles and a glass of milk for a topper......he should be back to sleep soon.....i hope...lol

and yes that does look good.....and that could be the munchie in me right now


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 18, 2019)

Good morning girls


----------



## doublejj (Oct 18, 2019)

dangledo said:


> We did a night shoot years ago for my old man's birthday. Lots of fun. Tracer rounds looking like a star wars movie.
> 
> It was a blast. That 50 cal is something to behold. Never shot it but even being around it when it's fired is enough. Big bangs.


You should be there when they are coming back at you just as heavy.....


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> pair on nice ones too....i might add...


"pair of nice ones" image search ... would recommend.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> "pair of nice ones" image search ... would recommend.
> 
> View attachment 4409435
> 
> ...



even worked with the wife too ............................when she handed me my beer and my space tomato........

oh get your mind out of the gutter.....sheesh.....ok have to admit it went there anyways....


----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2019)

Motorboatin'.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 18, 2019)

I should have posted this a couple weeks ago but I was preoccupied. 50 years ago on 10-1-69 my wife married me 2 weeks before me leaving for Vietnam. She didn't tell her parents until after I left, they wanted her to wait. But I think we are gonna make it work out. Happy Anniversary Sweetheart, I'll love you forever....


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> Motorboatin'.


yep, with a little horse power.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 18, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I should have posted this a couple weeks ago but I was preoccupied. 50 years ago on 10-1-69 my wife married me 2 weeks before me leaving for Vietnam. She didn't tell her parents until after I left, they wanted her to wait. But I think we are gonna make it work out. Happy Anniversary Sweetheart, I'll love you forever....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats on the anniversary man


----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I should have posted this a couple weeks ago but I was preoccupied. 50 years ago on 10-1-69 my wife married me 2 weeks before me leaving for Vietnam. She didn't tell her parents until after I left, they wanted her to wait. But I think we are gonna make it work out. Happy Anniversary Sweetheart, I'll love you forever....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an accomplishment bro, congrats. (Mrs Ratt says the same)


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Oct 18, 2019)

Who wants a cat....never realized how ADD this thing is till i try to get it to stay still


----------



## SCJedi (Oct 18, 2019)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> Who wants a cat....never realized how ADD this thing is till i try to get it to stay stillView attachment 4409797


That's not a cat, it's a kitten which is a totally different monster.


----------



## lokie (Oct 18, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I should have posted this a couple weeks ago but I was preoccupied. 50 years ago on 10-1-69 my wife married me 2 weeks before me leaving for Vietnam. She didn't tell her parents until after I left, they wanted her to wait. But I think we are gonna make it work out. Happy Anniversary Sweetheart, I'll love you forever....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's great.

My grandparents received a Plate on their 50th.


When grandma passed no one asked to keep the plate so I kept it.

When my mom and dad celebrated their 50th I had the names and date of my grandparents wedding inscribed on the back
and included the names and date of my mom and dad's wedding.

I may not make it to a 50th, unless you count the years collectively.  

My sister has a chance so it is likely that her name would be added next.

Congrats and I hope you enjoy many more years together.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> "pair of nice ones" image search ... would recommend.


You must be using a different search engine. This was my top hit.


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 18, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> last time i was in Jackson, this dude with bright bleach blonde dreadlocks offered me some "adaptagenic, reishsi mushroom kombucha"
> 
> kombucha is a disgusting concoction. have you seen the lovecraftian sewer monster it comes from - which is called the kombucha MOTHER?
> 
> keep fuckin walkin with that shit man I will be enjoying normal non-horrormovie beverages thanks


Well then what about Idaho falls?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2019)

My homie has arisen from his cardboard sarcophagus in the garage for another year.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 19, 2019)

'Smoke on the grass, a fire in the sky'.

Frost last night, looks like a rock concert this morning.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 19, 2019)

Three season day so far started with winter this morning, had anout 15 min of spring hittin mid summer right now.

Fall is 3:30-4.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 19, 2019)

Long story short some loud mouth drunk at the expo was carrying on about a vendors mower and would not leave or stfu. Few fellers basically got him to get on get(tucky talk).

He had created a scene and drew some attention as he was walking through the grass. As i was getting on a mower i watched him bee line across a newly sealed asphalt lot to the shitter. Well sitting on a mower with new tires i knew what i had to do. Since mowers and equipment were running in the distance i knew i could basically sneek up on him. And boy did i, full blast behind him about 10 feet away full speed, i yanked the sticks ( control arm on zero turn) back which puts the tires in reverse even while moving forward, and it let out the loudest tire screeching you've ever heard. That drunk fuck jumped about 5feet in the air while screaming like an 8yo girl. It caught everyone's attention. I became a legend for a short while. Wish i had it on tape.

Anywho, Wings and poppers for my dick kisser


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2019)

dangledo said:


> *...snip... Wish i had it on tape.*
> 
> Anywho, Wings and poppers for my dick kisserView attachment 4410276


Damn, me too, that sounds like a howler and I'd love some of those wings mmmmmmmm


----------



## dangledo (Oct 19, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Damn, me too, that sounds like a howler and I'd love some of those wings mmmmmmmm



Just a little chunk of apple wood and peach habanero bbq and i was in heaven


If i keep pruning branches im not gonna have a tree left


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Just a little chunk of apple wood and peach habanero bbq and i was in heaven
> 
> 
> If i keep pruning branches im not gonna have a tree left


Welcome to the mojave where trees are over rated


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 19, 2019)

Indagrow said:


> I'm out in Jackson hole anyone know a guy?


I got you, 8 1/2 hrs southeast.


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 19, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I got you, 8 1/2 hrs southeast.


Oh so like 20 hrs from Butte Montana


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 19, 2019)

Indagrow said:


> Oh so like 20 hrs from Butte Montana


You said Butte.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 20, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> any tips on how to make a good bowl of cereal?
> 
> doesnt the milk to pieces ratio need to be like 2:1? also, i only have a gallon of silkbreeze in the fridge and all of my spoons are dirty. pls help.


silkbreeze?.....you're on your own....but here's a clue....almonds don't got nipples....


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 20, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> silkbreeze?.....you're on your own....but here's a clue....almonds don't got nipples....


Says who?


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 20, 2019)

Snow again last night (no accumulation) but plants stopped drinking about a week ago so it was chop time.
Palmy's cousin (a reveg from the spring indoor)

My CnC f3, hopefully will find a breeding pair this winter.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 20, 2019)

Indagrow said:


> Oh so like 20 hrs from Butte Montana


 If you want some of the fresh batch you got a couple weeks to get here.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 20, 2019)

.


Chunky Stool said:


> almonds don't got nipples....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 20, 2019)

Fuck, oil on shed floor under tractor.

Noticed after running it to pick up leaves.


Oil filter loose as fuck, oil slow leaked all over the bottom.


Good time to just change everything and clean off the oil.
Running again in 20 minutes. Nice day and no Steeler game this week. 

I have to recalibrate what 'hand tight' means. Or hand tighter? Lasted 30 running hours.


----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2019)

Snow? What's that?


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 20, 2019)

raratt said:


> Snow? What's that?
> View attachment 4410679


Love the lows. I’ll share. Not bad, a lil humid.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 20, 2019)

Beef short ribs!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 20, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Fuck, oil on shed floor under tractor.
> View attachment 4410591
> Noticed after running it to pick up leaves.
> 
> ...


ikr, recalibration r/t to aging


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 20, 2019)

Update... and my Cowboys are winning!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 20, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Beef short ribs!


Trade you some tamales for some ribs


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 20, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Trade you some tamales for some ribs


I’m down


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 20, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> I’m down


F'n wish you were closer


----------



## Bareback (Oct 20, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Fuck, oil on shed floor under tractor.
> View attachment 4410591
> Noticed after running it to pick up leaves.
> 
> ...


Sometimes there's a little shrinkage when it gets cold....the gasket that is.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 20, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Update... and my Cowboys are winning!


congratulations on the win!....SF 49ers defense has allowed 10 points........total, in the last 3 games


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 21, 2019)

Got my new far red light mounted yesterday. I ended up just taping it to my main light using double sided thermal adhesive. Seems to be holding so far, that's quite a bit of light for four tiny leds. 

Today is the federal election here. I really dislike our system of electing a prime minister. You don't get to vote for the prime minister unless they're in your riding, so you're stuck voting for a party rather than an individual. I would like to vote my conscience and have an MP who better represent me and elect a prime minister from a different party.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 21, 2019)

doublejj said:


> congratulations on the win!....SF 49ers defense has allowed 10 points........total, in the last 3 games


Jacoby Brissette looking a lil MVP ish. If ya ask me 


Who knew the 49ers were gonna be this good. Probably you. Lol


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 21, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Got my new far red light mounted yesterday. I ended up just taping it to my main light using double sided thermal adhesive. Seems to be holding so far, that's quite a bit of light for four tiny leds.
> 
> Today is the federal election here. I really dislike our system of electing a prime minister. You don't get to vote for the prime minister unless they're in your riding, so you're stuck voting for a party rather than an individual. I would like to vote my conscience and have an MP who better represent me and elect a prime minister from a different party.
> 
> ...


Hmm, how's your sister? Single? Photo's? She does good work.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 21, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> ikr, recalibration r/t to aging


Applied force (N•m)= (1/x)*21*(percieved effort) where x is age. This accounts for how we think everything is so hard when we are younger and balances it with our passing through physical prime.

Edit: I was worried the block was cracked but looks like thats just where the filter attachment/oil pump attaches.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 21, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> *Applied force (N•m)= (1/x)*21*(percieved effort) where x is age*. This accounts for how we think everything is so hard when we are younger and balances it with our passing through physical prime.
> 
> Edit: I was worried the block was cracked but looks like thats just where the filter attachment/oil pump attaches.


LOL


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 21, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL


Some anecdotal proof, It was more effort than I could muster to post last night what I did yesterday.
Before:

After:

Just have to finish the transition and do a 6ft x 2ft art shelf.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> Snow? What's that?
> View attachment 4410679


they don't know how to average...how do 6 80+ days and one mid 70s day average out to 76?


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 21, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they don't know how to average...how do 6 80+ days and one mid 70s day average out to 76?


*Applied force (N•m)= (1/x)*21*(percieved effort) where x is age*.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 21, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Sometimes there's a little shrinkage when it gets cold....the gasket that is.


Yeah, but the filter had rotated at least 360° or maybe 720° to 1080°. It was loose, spun off without effort by hand.

I always had to use the removal tool before, they always seemed to get tighter in use until this time.

I'm going to mark the side of the filter with a line and see if it moves this time. Probably a fluke, changed oil filters 100 times and never had one work loose except on an old car once after 2000 miles.

I guess that's why there's lots of thread. Lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 21, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Some anecdotal proof, It was more effort than I could muster to post last night what I did yesterday.
> Before:
> View attachment 4410843
> After:
> ...


Very nice work, looks great!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 21, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Hmm, how's your sister? Single? Photo's? She does good work.


She's gorgeous, but... she's married and four months pregnant with her first child. I'd like to think I played at least a small part in this grow  This is her pre-pregnancy I'm going to delete it after a few minutes.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 21, 2019)

Mmmmmmm pregnant tits

So tight they look like they might pop


----------



## raratt (Oct 21, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they don't know how to average...how do 6 80+ days and one mid 70s day average out to 76?


They are historical averages, not weekly average. The "normal" high and low.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> They are historical averages, not weekly average. The "normal" high and low.


ahh, i see....was wondering why the average temp for the week mattered anyway.....doh...


----------



## raratt (Oct 21, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yeah, but the filter had rotated at least 360° or maybe 720° to 1080°. It was loose, spun off without effort by hand.
> 
> I always had to use the removal tool before, they always seemed to get tighter in use until this time.
> 
> ...


Mow clockwise from now on and it will tighten it.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 21, 2019)

Been making a two ring hoop net from scraps around the house.

Dungeness crab season opens in a couple weeks in Cali, and spiny lobster season is in full swing


----------



## doublejj (Oct 21, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> She's gorgeous, but... she's married and four months pregnant with her first child. I'd like to think I played at least a small part in this grow  This is her pre-pregnancy I'm going to delete it after a few minutes.


Tell her congratulations....she just won a free pair of scissors!.......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 21, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> She's gorgeous, but... she's married and four months pregnant with her first child. I'd like to think I played at least a small part in this grow  This is her pre-pregnancy I'm going to delete it after a few minutes.


Dang, late to the party again.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 21, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Dang, late to the party again.


Me too but if she looks anything like her sister....


----------



## doublejj (Oct 21, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Me too but if she looks anything like her sister....


I'll bet you she can trim weed good.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 21, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I'll bet you she can trim weed good.....


lol she promised to help me trimming when my current crop is done.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 21, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol she promised to help me trimming when my current crop is done.


PICS!!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 21, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol she promised to help me trimming when my current crop is done.


I got $20 for the winner........and a free pair of scissors


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 21, 2019)

Finished the hoop net. I didn’t actually look up the size regulations before making it, and of course I didn’t measure it before putting it together. 

Largest legal size for the top hoop is 36 inches...mine is 35! Phew!!!!!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 21, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I got $20 for the winner........and a free pair of scissors


When it comes to trimming there are no winners.



Singlemalt said:


> PICS!!


lol she'd probably lose her mind if she knew I put her pic up for a couple minutes. I could just imagine her response if I posted a pic of her trimming weed. 



Metasynth said:


> Finished the hoop net. I didn’t actually look up the size regulations before making it, and of course I didn’t measure it before putting it together.
> 
> Largest legal size for the top hoop is 36 inches...mine is 35! Phew!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4410944


What is that for?


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 21, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> What is that for?


It’s a net for fishing for crabs and lobsters off of a pier or a boat. In my case, off a pier


----------



## raratt (Oct 21, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> a pic of her trimming weed.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4410967


Congratulations your hired! there are bus tickets waiting for both of you.......


----------



## raratt (Oct 21, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Congratulations your hired! there are bus tickets waiting for both of you.......


----------



## doublejj (Oct 21, 2019)

raratt said:


>


----------



## doublejj (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Rider101 (Oct 21, 2019)

Voted.


----------



## raratt (Oct 21, 2019)

doublejj said:


> bus tickets


I'll just bring my truck up and the crew can load the back of it so I can sit on my couch and trim. I have plenty of room in the garage to hang them...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 21, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Finished the hoop net. I didn’t actually look up the size regulations before making it, and of course I didn’t measure it before putting it together.
> 
> Largest legal size for the top hoop is 36 inches...mine is 35! Phew!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4410944


ah I thought it had something to do with outdoor growing.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 21, 2019)

Well now that I’m single a trip to Cali seems like a great idea. @doublejj I’m sure your trimmers are better than me so I would prefer to just hangout.lol I’ll buy my own plane ticket, I just need picked up


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 21, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Well now that I’m single a trip to Cali seems like a great idea. @doublejj I’m sure your trimmers are better than me so I would prefer to just hangout.lol I’ll buy my own plane ticket, I just need picked up


@doublejj you finally got a bite!


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 21, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> @doublejj you finally got a bite!


Probably not the bite he was looking for


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 21, 2019)

ahhh good space tomato and cold aloe..........takes the edge off this sun burn....sheesh....

everyone had fun....even took the grandkid...first time he's ever woken up at the beach....little bum slept all the way back....


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 21, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> ahhh good space tomato and cold aloe..........takes the edge off this sun burn....sheesh....
> 
> everyone had fun....even took the grandkid...first time he's ever woken up at the beach....little bum slept all the way back....


Kinda funny I live in Florida and don’t really care for the beach. I’ll go but it would never be my choice. Not enough shade for me. Lol 

Sounds like ya had a good time, minus the sunburn of course.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 21, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> I live in Florida and don’t really care for the beach.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 21, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Kinda funny I live in Florida and don’t really care for the beach. I’ll go but it would never be my choice. Not enough shade for me. Lol
> 
> Sounds like ya had a good time, minus the sunburn of course.


yeah we did, it was good to get away......me and the wife were gonna go in the beginning by ourselves......but then we had a small 5yr old quirk, so we just looked at ourselves took him, he was supposed to go with his momma, but her and baby daddy have been dancing around the preverbial coffee table lately and we really didn't want him to listen to that crap.........he had a blast feeding the birds and stuff......and it was good to see him smile....one of these day's i'll teach him how to fish off the beach...

and i finally got some fishing in with mullet.....now is prolly the best time to be there anyways...warm water with a slight cool breeze......and the fish are running now too....


----------



## doublejj (Oct 21, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Well now that I’m single a trip to Cali seems like a great idea. @doublejj I’m sure your trimmers are better than me so I would prefer to just hangout.lol I’ll buy my own plane ticket, I just need picked up


there's plenty to do besides trimming.....there's hanging & unhanging dried buds, bucking buds off the stem, cooking meals for the campers...ect
The weather here has been so good we have delayed harvest for another week. Remember there is no cell service on the farms and this will be the outdoor harvest from 4 properties. Just pm me your flight arrival time and i will send a car.....er actually a white van with no windows....see you here


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 21, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Remember there is no cell service on the farms


But Eb can climb the pole for important calls, right?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 21, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> But Eb can climb the pole for important calls, right?
> 
> View attachment 4411040


There are no poles out here, we are off grid.......you have to fire up the genny if you want electricity...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 21, 2019)

doublejj said:


> There are no poles out here, we are off grid.......you have to fire up the genny if you want electricity...
> View attachment 4411057


How long does trim season last?


----------



## lokie (Oct 21, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Kinda funny I live in Florida and don’t really care for the beach. I’ll go but it would never be my choice. Not enough shade for me. Lol
> 
> Sounds like ya had a good time, minus the sunburn of course.


agreed.

I lived in Ormond By The Sea. I could spit into the Halifax River if I looked to the left or I could spit into the Atlantic Ocean if I looked to the right.


I saw more water cleaning the fucking pool and when it rained and flooded John Anderson Dr.  

We did go out to the beach about once a month just to walk the shore but we never stayed more than an hour or two.

I would rather S.C.U.B.A than spend time on the surface.

John Pennekamp Coral Reef State Park is a nice dive.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 21, 2019)

I made this meme.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 21, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> How long does trim season last?


3-4 weeks.....you'er gonna love it. my neighbor/partner up there is in the process of building a new "trimmers shack". No more sitting around under carports trimming. It will have heat and AC......he has a large solar array (lucky sob) so it's like they are on grid at his farm all the time. That is where all the sit down trimming will be done. Lone Oak Farm...


----------



## doublejj (Oct 21, 2019)

neosapien said:


> I made this meme.
> 
> View attachment 4411076


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 21, 2019)

lokie said:


> I would rather S.C.U.B.A than spend time on the surface.
> John Pennekamp Coral Reef State Park is a nice dive.


In my H/S years on occasion we would skip school & dive there.

Great spear fishing!


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 21, 2019)

doublejj said:


> there's plenty to do besides trimming.....there's hanging & unhanging dried buds, bucking buds off the stem, cooking meals for the campers...ect
> The weather here has been so good we have delayed harvest for another week. Remember there is no cell service on the farms and this will be the outdoor harvest from 4 properties. Just pm me your flight arrival time and i will send a car.....er actually a white van with no windows....see you here
> View attachment 4411031
> 
> ...


White van ya say. I like candy, especially yours


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 21, 2019)

lokie said:


> agreed.
> 
> I lived in Ormond By The Sea. I could spit into the Halifax River if I looked to the left or I could spit into the Atlantic Ocean if I looked to the right.
> View attachment 4411036
> ...


I went to Turkey rod run or some shit like that in Daytona one year at the last minute, ended up having to stay in Ormond beach cuz everywhere else was sold out.

Stayed at Pennekamp once with my buddy and his wife in their RV. We were supposed to go snorkeling with them but we (my now ex) stayed behind and argued


Who da fuck argues in the Keys...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 21, 2019)

Trim day! About half my outdoor bubba kush. Turned a bit purple from the cold.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 21, 2019)

VILEPLUME said:


> Trim day! About half my outdoor bubba kush. Turned a bit purple from the cold.
> 
> View attachment 4411107


Congratulations!! you just won! a free pair of scissors.....ever been to NorCal?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 21, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> White van ya say. I like candy, especially yours


Just hop in and slam the door...


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 21, 2019)

Honed bricks more trouble then there worth 

@doublejj I’m coming to trim camp. I’ll do some fucked up shit in the back of that van it may scar your workers and effect the speed of trim camp. But it’ll turn boys to men and men into giants.


----------



## raratt (Oct 21, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Just hop in and slam the door...
> View attachment 4411108


Last time I was in a panel van was in So Cal in the 70's and the REALLY stoned driver thought it would be cool to try to chase down a roadrunner. I understood after that the challenges Wile E Coyote had. Thank goodness the ACME truck was not around...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 21, 2019)

Cut grass, went for a ride with the dog, grilled a couple steaks, waiting for world series tomorrow. 
Better get beer, down to 5 or 6.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 21, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Cut grass, went for a ride with the dog, grilled a couple steaks, waiting for world series tomorrow.
> Better get beer, down to 5 or 6.
> 
> View attachment 4411117View attachment 4411118


Wow, that price tag makes me LOVE my Moose.
(Though if I actually did the math it's probably more expensive than that)


----------



## doublejj (Oct 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> Last time I was in a panel van was in So Cal in the 70's and the REALLY stoned driver thought it would be cool to try to chase down a roadrunner. I understood after that the challenges Wile E Coyote had. Thank goodness the ACME truck was not around...


Pay no attention to those names and hash marks scratched into the van walls.....


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 21, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Congratulations!! you just won! a free pair of scissors.....ever been to NorCal?


Awesome! No, just south Cal.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 21, 2019)

VILEPLUME said:


> Awesome! No, just south Cal.


we are always looking for good trimmers like yourself during harvest season. Trim season is right around the corner. Can you make to to the bus station in Sacramento? People that love trimming like you do, have a wonderful time at "Trim Retreat"....


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 21, 2019)

doublejj said:


> we are always looking for good trimmers like yourself during harvest season. Trim season is right around the corner. Can you make to to the bus station in Sacramento? People that love trimming like you do, have a wonderful time at "Trim Retreat"....


I finally put my trimmer back to work. That fire fucked allot of people besides the actual evacuees/survivors.
Dude busted out 10lbs in around 4.5 - 8hr days.  i trained him well

Although I don’t trim much anymore, i lost my favorite pair of scissors in that fucked up fire. I’ve shown them on here before, maybe i’ll find the pic and post it again. The scissors were around 20yrs old. Had trimmed ALLOT of bud


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 21, 2019)

Lets see if I did this rite with the new format




__





Best Bud Trimming Scissors?


I've been using these spring loaded scissors to trim my bud, and its okay but I think I'd like a pair that doesn't have a spring because it gets tiring on my hand after a while. Only problem is there are like a thousand different types and I'm not sure.....I think I'm going to try a curved blade...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 21, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Lets see if I did this rite with the new format
> 
> 
> 
> ...







__





Random Jabber Jibber thread


Uhmmm ~ Shifts in chair & adjust's glasses ~ That was noice.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 21, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My trimmer likes those. Not those exactly. Not the curved ones. Not the straight ones, but the angled non curved. I bought him 3 new pairs, a gallon of 99% iso, and told him that’s his christmas present


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 21, 2019)

doublejj said:


> we are always looking for good trimmers like yourself during harvest season. Trim season is right around the corner. Can you make to to the bus station in Sacramento? People that love trimming like you do, have a wonderful time at "Trim Retreat"....


I would but I live in another country and I still have more of my own to trim. Here is a before and after trim. Only trimming off leaves with no trichomes.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 21, 2019)

VILEPLUME said:


> I would but I live in another country and I still have more of my own to trim. Here is a before and after trim. Only trimming off leaves with no trichomes.
> 
> View attachment 4411196
> View attachment 4411197


Nice work.......did I mention we give free trim lessons at "Trim Retreat"?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 22, 2019)

They charge $$$ for something very much like trim camp...."Transformation Retreat"




https://heartofthematterretreat.org/retreats/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIlPrzkZiv5QIVQdbACh1-KAkDEAAYAiAAEgIxm_D_BwE


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 22, 2019)

https://www.forbes.com/sites/stephenmcbride1/2019/10/21/aurora-cannabis-is-dumping-its-pot-which-may-be-a-sign-its-all-over/#5450f19a5775

all they had to do was ask the people involved, and they could have told you how much you could expect to sell. but why would you ask pot growers how much pot people in their area have been buying for years? 
just another example of how very smart people can do very stupid thing, then find some bullshit thing to blame their stupidity on....you didn't do your research, and allowed your greed to make you do stupid things....
you expected a crop that was illegal to hold it's value when you legalized it, and every fucknut dumbass that ever dreamed about it started producing? producing crappy, moldy, low quality, pesticide tainted, insect shit covered garbage? that you tried to pass off as top shelf?
all you had to do was read up about how legalization went in oregon and washington state....they could have taught you everything you needed to know, if you bothered to look up from your greedy self hypnosis....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 22, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.forbes.com/sites/stephenmcbride1/2019/10/21/aurora-cannabis-is-dumping-its-pot-which-may-be-a-sign-its-all-over/#5450f19a5775
> 
> all they had to do was ask the people involved, and they could have told you how much you could expect to sell. but why would you ask pot growers how much pot people in their area have been buying for years?
> just another example of how very smart people can do very stupid thing, then find some bullshit thing to blame their stupidity on....you didn't do your research, and allowed your greed to make you do stupid things....
> ...


Prices in the black market started crashing as soon as legalization was announced. I was paying $300 for an ounce of good black market mystery weed before legalization. When all the illegal dispensaries opened prices went as low as $180 for an ounce of nice weed and you finally knew what you were getting. Our legal online cannabis store is charging $330 for an ounce of Aurora mk ultra. https://ocs.ca/products/mk-ultra-aurora I bought 28 grams of mixed weed on the first day of legalization. It cost me $340, came in huge box with tons of packaging and took over a month to be delivered.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 22, 2019)

doublejj said:


> 3-4 weeks.....you'er gonna love it. my neighbor/partner up there is in the process of building a new "trimmers shack". No more sitting around under carports trimming. It will have heat and AC......he has a large solar array (lucky sob) so it's like they are on grid at his farm all the time. That is where all the sit down trimming will be done. Lone Oak Farm...
> View attachment 4411078


My idea of camping is a rustic cottage with electricity and cellular service that's relatively close to shopping amenities. It would be fun to tour your garden for the day though.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 22, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Prices in the black market started crashing as soon as legalization was announced. I was paying $300 for an ounce of good black market mystery weed before legalization. When all the illegal dispensaries opened prices went as low as $180 for an ounce of nice weed and you finally knew what you were getting. Our legal online cannabis store is charging $330 for an ounce of Aurora mk ultra. https://ocs.ca/products/mk-ultra-aurora I bought 28 grams of mixed weed on the first day of legalization. It cost me $340, came in huge box with tons of packaging and took over a month to be delivered.
> 
> View attachment 4411246


i kind of doubt i'll ever buy any legal weed, unless it's for the novelty packaging. why would i trust any business to do the right thing? why would i trust a commercial company to not use noxious chemicals and pesticides? they've never, ever given me a reason to trust them any farther than i can move them with a feather


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 22, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i kind of doubt i'll ever buy any legal weed, unless it's for the novelty packaging. why would i trust any business to do the right thing? why would i trust a commercial company to not use noxious chemicals and pesticides? they've never, ever given me a reason to trust them any farther than i can move them with a feather


The quality is bad, really dry and flavourless. At least it was last year when I bought some. I received it in November and most of the packaging dates were July and August. I haven't bought weed since February.


----------



## raratt (Oct 22, 2019)

doublejj said:


> They charge $$$ for something very much like trim camp...."Transformation Retreat"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, how long did you sell used cars for?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 22, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> My idea of camping is a rustic cottage with electricity and cellular service that's relatively close to shopping amenities. It would be fun to tour your garden for the day though.


YES!....we have that!......it just depends on your definition of "rustic" "cellular service" and "relatively"...I was able to get a cell phone call out once, & accommodations are very rustic, and shopping?...well we have to work in that one, but 2 out of 3 ain't bad.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 22, 2019)

doublejj said:


> YES!....we have that!......it just depends on your definition of "rustic" "cellular service" and "relatively"...I was able to get a cell phone call out once, & accommodations are very rustic, and shopping?...well we have to work in that one, but 2 out of 3 ain't bad.


I'm really high maintenance. You'd probably be burying me in a shallow grave after a few days.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 22, 2019)

raratt said:


> So, how long did you sell used cars for?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 22, 2019)

ah smoker pit smoking with a pork butt........beer fridge full.......wife has a smile <wink>.........ok think i'm ready for game one of the Series.....

now i gotta find my sanity....oop shit look at the fucker run........wow it actually jump a fence.....

beer is cold....already on my second....

space tomato time....


----------



## raratt (Oct 22, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> smoker pit smoking


HA! great minds, but I smoked a dozen brats...My beer shelf is happy also. Made name tags for the beans I'm about to pop. Buds and suds time.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 22, 2019)

raratt said:


> HA! great minds, but I smoked a dozen brats...My beer shelf is happy also. Made name tags for the beans I'm about to pop. Buds and suds time.


Thanks for reminding me I need to start popping beans soon


Today I watered the big 4 with neem meal tea because they started lightening up a bit. Watered everything with 50 million nematodes. Sprayed everything with BT after I plucked a lil budworm. 9000 reinforcements(ladybugs) are en route.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 22, 2019)

raratt said:


> HA! great minds, but I smoked a dozen brats...My beer shelf is happy also. Made name tags for the beans I'm about to pop. Buds and suds time.


dude if you were closer, i would invite ya....

8 different flavors of space tomatoes.....just saying


----------



## raratt (Oct 22, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> dude if you were closer, i would invite ya....
> 
> 8 different flavors of space tomatoes.....just saying


I still have plenty of buds in the garage, but thanks for the invite. I know the grow room needs fired up to overwinter my wife's pineapple plant, and some boonie peppers, so I figure I should grow some space tomatoes in there also. I forgot to mention my greatest accomplishment, I rescued an alligator lizard from my storage bin. I have no idea how long it was in there but it was PISSED! Luckily it crawled into a pot in the bin so I didn't get bit.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 22, 2019)

raratt said:


> I still have plenty of buds


That’s something I have never been able to say. This go round, I’m planning for much different results. I have an entire garage as apposed to a small closet. I quickly realized that being a garage in Florida, the “winter” lol months are going to be my friend. Not that I’m using the whole garage just that I have plenty of room. Gonna throw up a tent. And maybe, just maybe, I’ll have plenty of buds in the garage


----------



## raratt (Oct 22, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> That’s something I have never been able to say. This go round, I’m planning for much different results. I have an entire garage as apposed to a small closet. I quickly realized that being a garage in Florida, the “winter” lol months are going to be my friend. Not that I’m using the whole garage just that I have plenty of room. Gonna throw up a tent. And maybe, just maybe, I’ll have plenty of buds in the garage


The Ganja gods have been nice to me, other than the aphid infestation. With the tincture I made, and the concentrates I have, the harvest from two crops of buds lasts me awhile. I still have over a pound from the two types I grew last, I just keep burping the jars. Summer here is too damn hot, winter is too cold, but the lights reduce the amount of heating I need.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 22, 2019)

raratt said:


> The Ganja gods have been nice to me, other than the aphid infestation. With the tincture I made, the concentrates I have, the harvest from two crops of buds lasts me awhile. I still have over a pound from the two types I grew last, I just keep burping the jars. Summer here is too damn hot, winter is too cold, but the lights reduce the amount of heating I need.


I am in the same boat - I still have flowers from 2017, flowers & trim from 18 plus butter & coconut oil infusion.
Guess I'm a better grower than a consumer.


----------



## raratt (Oct 22, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I am in the same boat - I still have flowers from 2017, flowers & trim from 18 plus butter & coconut oil infusion.
> Guess I'm a better grower than a consumer.


I have a coffee can full of trim plus a pint jar, I'm still debating on what I am doing with it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 22, 2019)

raratt said:


> I have a coffee can full of trim plus a pint jar, I'm still debating on what I am doing with it.


I've been making low dose gummies with coconut oil lately & they are the bomb for sleepy time.

* Would highly recommend *


----------



## raratt (Oct 22, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've been making low dose gummies with coconut oil lately & they are the bomb for sleepy time.
> 
> * Would highly recommend *


I saved the gummy recipe someone posted, I need to get some molds.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 22, 2019)

raratt said:


> I saved the gummy recipe someone posted, I need to get some molds.


Amazon is your friend.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 22, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I am in the same boat - I still have flowers from 2017, flowers & trim from 18 plus butter & coconut oil infusion.
> Guess I'm a better grower than a consumer.


I need to get rid of some grade C i was going to use for butter. 
WA limit for med patients is only 1 lb of dry flower.


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 22, 2019)

Got a laugh out off this sign


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 23, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Got a laugh out off this sign
> View attachment 4411553


I'd like to see someone attempt #4


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 23, 2019)

raratt said:


> I saved the gummy recipe someone posted, I need to get some molds.


Here's the ones I got - just be advised it takes two people to fill them before the mixture becomes too thick.
And have a sheet pan covered w/ parchment paper to pour the excess onto.






Amazon.com: Gummy Leaf Silicone Candy Mold Party Novelty Gift - 3 Pack: Kitchen & Dining


Shop PJ Bold at the Amazon Bakeware store. Free Shipping on eligible items. Everyday low prices, save up to 50%.



www.amazon.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 23, 2019)

ahh that was a good game last night....really surprised the Nationals pulled it out.....

had a nice group of people around, all of us rooting for our teams and placing small bets in a pint jar....course i didn't win....but the one who did got a nice mixture of space tomatoes bout 2oz's.....lucky bastard....owe well....tonights another game but we are waiting till game 3 for the next gathering.......gotta recover from last night......


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 23, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> ahh that was a good game last night....really surprised the Nationals pulled it out.....
> 
> had a nice group of people around, all of us rooting for our teams and placing small bets in a pint jar....course i didn't win....but the one who did got a nice mixture of space tomatoes bout 2oz's.....lucky bastard....owe well....tonights another game but we are waiting till game 3 for the next gathering.......gotta recover from last night......


That was a good game.

But you're usually in trouble when the pitcher looks at you like this

Better luck tonight. 
This will go 7 games so you'll be seeing this guy again. Don't stare into his eyes or you'll strike out looking.


----------



## dstroy (Oct 23, 2019)

I replaced the driver's side lower control arm on a 2011 nissan versa from the rust belt.

It just needed a ball joint, which blew apart when I was backing up and turning. Couldn't press it out, oh well the replacements for that are $40. BUT the whole control arm assembly with bushings and a ball joint was $80... nice. I'm glad it was me driving and it was at slow speed and it was literally at the bottom of the driveway. AAA laughed when I said I needed a 20 foot tow. lol

But the nissan engineers put the 4" swing bolt for the control arm right in front of the transmission with only 1" of clearance... fuck. luckily there's a slam plate pair right there in case the motor mounts fail so a perfect spot for a bigass prybar. took like 5 seconds to get that out, gotta be careful to not use too much force because the play comes from bushings and motor mounts and those arent fun to replace. The ball separated completely from the ball joint and it was a real bitch to get the pinch bolt out of the knuckle (thanks winter), so I hit it with penetrating oil last night and knocked it back and forth with a 2lb. and teased it out.

Also, the wheel speed sensor broke off flush and to get that out without messing up the tone ring I put a deck screw about 2" into the 3" sensor body until it hit the steel core inside the sensor and used vise grips on the screw and a small pry bar to tease it out. WAAAAY better than drilling or using heat. plus I don't have a press so I would have had to pay someone to press the hub out of the knuckle to make sure I got it clean enough to not make the new sensor fail or get shit into the wheel bearing or something else stupid.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 23, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That was a good game.
> 
> But you're usually in trouble when the pitcher looks at you like this
> View attachment 4411860
> ...


yeah i saw that look from the nationals pitcher........seems like he couldn't get a handle on that breaking ball though...and Cole was just off his game.....


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 23, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd like to see someone attempt #4


I think if you can do number#4 you should get a prize


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 23, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I think if you can do number#4 you should get a prize


Like . . . a pair of goggles?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 23, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Like . . . a pair of goggles?


and a poncho


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 23, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That was a good game.
> 
> But you're usually in trouble when the pitcher looks at you like this
> View attachment 4411860
> ...


Just found out today one of my coworkers is related ( 1st cousin) to Howie Kendrick, Nationals 2nd basemen. Pretty cool.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 24, 2019)

damn Nationals came to play last night.......glad i didn't have anything on it....owe well....at least i also saw the Spurs opener....

Morning everyone......

Coffee is up and nice and hot.......


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 24, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That was a good game.
> 
> But you're usually in trouble when the pitcher looks at you like this
> View attachment 4411860


He's got David Bowie eyes


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 24, 2019)

Sir Napsalot said:


> He's got David Bowie eyes


I was gonna post the eyeless corpse pic of Norman's mother from Psycho, but that would have been too far.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 24, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was gonna post the eyeless corpse pic of Norman's mother from Psycho, but that would have been too far.


Thanks for refraining - it is lunch time here.


----------



## lokie (Oct 24, 2019)

Sir Napsalot said:


> He's got David Bowie eyes


He got those Bette Davis eyes.


----------



## raratt (Oct 24, 2019)

Sir Napsalot said:


> He's got David Bowie eyes






 
Damn, 15 seconds late....lol


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 24, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4412208


I sent this to my brother. I'm still laughing.
Thanks, chunky.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 24, 2019)

Lol. They have haters for everything...


----------



## Enkisatan (Oct 24, 2019)

Sometimes you gotta do wat you gotta do,,,,


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Oct 24, 2019)

Commissary run today. Picked up 4 bags of Halloween candy and found some rockfish marked down 50% for $2.10 a pound. Picked up the Mrs meds for her sinus infection, which they gave her the wrong antibiotics. Augmentin is not Amoxicillin. Pointed out the failure to her PCM, we'll see how long it takes to fix this. Oh well, Buds and suds time soon.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> Commissary run today. Picked up 4 bags of Halloween candy and found some rockfish marked down 50% for $2.10 a pound. Picked up the Mrs meds for her sinus infection, which they gave her the wrong antibiotics. Augmentin is not Amoxicillin. Pointed out the failure to her PCM, we'll see how long it takes to fix this. Oh well, Buds and suds time soon.


already there....watching the rain come down right now...


----------



## raratt (Oct 24, 2019)

Looks like PG&E started another fire before they shut down power in Geyserville...Edit: it was high tension lines, they didn't deactivate them.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 24, 2019)

I pulled the windshield out of a '78 Fiesta that's headed for the scrapyard


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 24, 2019)

I have been gardening and cleaning the poptop camper today. I’m keen to sit on the river for few days chasing some cod. Trout will be getting on the bite soon as well and the fresh water crays.


----------



## SCJedi (Oct 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> Looks like PG&E started another fire before they shut down power in Geyserville...Edit: it was high tension lines, they didn't deactivate them.


Cutting fucking power all over and still burning the state up.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 25, 2019)

Woke up a little chilly this morning, thought I'd run the furnace for a cycle or two.



That's funny, it doesn't feel like 766°


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 25, 2019)

Went to the groomer this morning. This guy was sitting on a light in the parking lot and watched my dog very closely as we went in, could almost hear his lips smaking lol. I'm not sure what type of bird it is, but it's a lot bigger than my blissfully unaware dog.

I'm going hunting for halloween costumes at the thrift store this afternoon. Hopefully it's not too picked over this late in the season.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 25, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Went to the groomer this morning. This guy was sitting on a light in the parking lot and watched my dog very closely as we went in, could almost hear his lips smaking lol. I'm not sure what type of bird it is, but it's a lot bigger than my blissfully unaware dog.
> 
> I'm going hunting for halloween costumes at the thrift store this afternoon. Hopefully it's not too picked over this late in the season.
> 
> View attachment 4412492


Looks like it could be a Red Shouldered Hawk.
No danger to your dog unless you have one of these.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Woke up a little chilly this morning, thought I'd run the furnace for a cycle or two.
> 
> View attachment 4412460
> 
> That's funny, it doesn't feel like 766°


They posted us at -40 yesterday. We were a comfortable 80+degrees above that, sigh, wonder what new software they just loaded.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Went to the groomer this morning. This guy was sitting on a light in the parking lot and watched my dog very closely as we went in, could almost hear his lips smaking lol. I'm not sure what type of bird it is, but it's a lot bigger than my blissfully unaware dog.
> 
> I'm going hunting for halloween costumes at the thrift store this afternoon. Hopefully it's not too picked over this late in the season.
> 
> View attachment 4412492


If your dog is smaller than that hawk keep a leash on it when it's outside. Oh yeah and stay with it, they are pretty ballsy things. So unless you are holding the end of the leash they are happy to 'eat in'


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 25, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Looks like it could be a Red Shouldered Hawk.
> No danger to your dog unless you have one of these.
> View attachment 4412497


he's not quite that small, 9 pound poodle


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> If your dog is smaller than that hawk keep a leash on it when it's outside. Oh yeah and stay with it, they are pretty ballsy things. So unless you are holding the end of the leash they are happy to 'eat in'


He was on a leash and harness, I definitely would have won that tug o war.


----------



## MrToad69 (Oct 25, 2019)

420God said:


> What did you do today that you're proud of? Something at work, home, school, personal achievement, etc...
> 
> 
> Today I had gravel dropped off and I put in a new driveway. It was a lot of work but I got it done quicker than I thought I would.


420God

What a great question!

As a stay at home dad...took my two young kids to the park for ice cream and some playtime before the snow is suppose to fly this weekend here in Canada.
Savouring both the fun and innocence..

Toad


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 25, 2019)

Not bad, not bad.....got about 3 inches of rain last night.....and now it's 45F this morning........

got the coffee going.....fixing to make biscuts with some sausage and cheese.......were is that cookie cutter, i'll make an egg or 2 for them...

little dog is cureled up on the couch nice and warm......it's gonna be good day....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 25, 2019)

MrToad69 said:


> 420God
> 
> What a great question!
> 
> ...


Good to see you are enjoying the little ones - they will be "all grown up" (teenagers) and will know more than you shortly.

Welcome to RIU.
GWN


----------



## Mohican (Oct 25, 2019)

My pregnant 28 year old is coming home to visit tomorrow!!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 25, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Looks like it could be a Red Shouldered Hawk.
> No danger to your dog unless you have one of these.
> View attachment 4412497


I was looking at the Ontario wildlife page and red tailed and cooper are most common hawks in this area. Looks very similar red tailed hawk.


----------



## raratt (Oct 25, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> cooper hawks


We have these and Red Tails also. Cooper hawks will fly through trees and brush chasing birds they prey on. They like my bird feeder and will fly in low level to pick off a bird on the feeder. I saw a mom or dad one teaching the young ones how to hunt by dropping birds in flight for them to catch. That was cool to watch.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 25, 2019)

raratt said:


> We have these and Red Tails also. Cooper hawks will fly through trees and brush chasing birds they prey on. They like my bird feeder and will fly in low level to pick off a bird on the feeder. I saw a mom or dad one teaching the young ones how to hunt by dropping birds in flight for them to catch. That was cool to watch.


That would be cool to see. Normally all I get to see around here are pigeons.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 25, 2019)

raratt said:


> We have these and Red Tails also. Cooper hawks will fly through trees and brush chasing birds they prey on. They like my bird feeder and will fly in low level to pick off a bird on the feeder. I saw a mom or dad one teaching the young ones how to hunt by dropping birds in flight for them to catch. That was cool to watch.


I've got quail all over my ranch; every once in awhile I'll get lucky and see a redtail hit a quail in midflight. The impact is hard enough that the quail feathers explode like a WW2 fighter hit by AA


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 25, 2019)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


>


yeah i remember that....and i think the league fined him for it or someone jump on him for it......


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 25, 2019)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


>


Yeah! Just like that, the feathers look like smoke. I can't even figure all the parameters to predict the odds on the dove thing happening lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 25, 2019)

Enkisatan said:


> Sometimes you gotta do wat you gotta do,,,,


Congratulations! Looks like some primo! Nice work!
i placed my scrog screen down. For good. Lol
Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## raratt (Oct 25, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Congratulations! Looks like some primo! Nice work!
> i placed my scrog screen down. For good. Lol
> Have a wonderful weekend!
> View attachment 4412641View attachment 4412643


The spirits will be pleased.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 25, 2019)

Pretty good night.


----------



## raratt (Oct 25, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Pretty good night.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412667View attachment 4412668View attachment 4412669


I'd eat that.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 25, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Pretty good night.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412667View attachment 4412668View attachment 4412669


Quite the wienerfest you have going on there.


----------



## raratt (Oct 25, 2019)

Didn't do much today other than fill the beer shelf. Got a nap in this afternoon without interruptions from telemarketers. I think I have a sinus infection also, that sucks. I have a roast to go on the grill but I might just make us a steak sandwich with leftovers, depending on my energy level. B&S time.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Pretty good night.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412667View attachment 4412668View attachment 4412669


If I'd known you were cooking I'd have saved myself making these:


Chili verde y chili rojo enchiladas


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 25, 2019)

Raised the South gh on one side. I didn't expect these to get over 4 feet lol oops. I think c99, Bubba and Snow Temple may push 6-7ft. Not bad for August planting. Also snagged me some Habaneros and tied up a bunch of plants with jute twine so my big as can get in there to inspect buds lol.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 25, 2019)

raratt said:


> Didn't do much today other than fill the beer shelf. Got a nap in this afternoon without interruptions from telemarketers. I think I have a sinus infection also, that sucks. I have a roast to go on the grill but I might just make us a steak sandwich with leftovers, depending on my energy level. B&S time.


Sounds like a nice lazy day - I on the other hand had to take the big dog in for his annual. He hates being poked & prodded + he's got a mild ear infection so they had to go there too.
Fucker growls like a lion when people touch him where he don't like it (shots don't help his disposition either)- the vet assistant did better than the vet. Lol


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> If I'd known you were cooking I'd have saved myself making these:
> View attachment 4412699
> View attachment 4412700
> Chili verde y chili rojo enchiladas


Wanna trade.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Wanna trade.


Straight across, you got it!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Sounds like a nice lazy day - I on the other hand had to take the big dog in for his annual. He hates being poked & prodded + he's got a mild ear infection so they had to go there too.
> Fucker growls like a lion when people touch him where he don't like it (shots don't help his disposition either)- the vet assistant did better than the vet. Lol


What do you do with a 160 lb 4 y/o?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Raised the South gh on one side. I didn't expect these to get over 4 feet lol oops. I think c99, Bubba and Snow Temple may push 6-7ft. Not bad for August planting. Also snagged me some Habaneros and tied up a bunch of plants with jute twine so my big as can get in there to inspect buds lol. View attachment 4412701View attachment 4412702
> View attachment 4412703


What's the one with the PVC stake?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> What do you do with a 160 lb 4 y/o?


Snuggle & talk to him while furiously trying to control his head so the girls can work on him.
If he doesn't like something you can be sure he will let everyone know.

Loudly!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> What's the one with the PVC stake?


Bubba. She's a fuckin absolute beast! Still growing about an inch a day. Snow Temple trailing her too. Super thick stems on both. Lotta lateral action on the Bubba. I have a pair of C99 back there that look like they are eager to reach the roof and they were put out a couple weeks later than the others . The syrphid flies congregate around them.


----------



## raratt (Oct 26, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> syrphid flies


Thanks for another entomology lesson.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> Thanks for another entomology lesson.


They look crazy up close.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 26, 2019)

Wife said rain starts at 2. 

So I started picking up leaves at 12. Then it started to rain. Worked for an hour and quit to wipe down tractor.


Looking like fall down in the hollow. Deer and turkeys must be hiding today.

I walked around down there a little bit, found a nice Tarzan swing vine. We used to ride them as kids around here. I was thinking of swinging out on it, but then I realized the last time I was on a Tarzan swing I probably weighed 70 lbs. 185 may be over capacity. Lol.

I'll stick to dumping leaves and watching the wildlife for photo ops. It's hell to get old I guess. My one neighbor is 92 and tells me I'm in my prime. I'm still not trying the Tarzan swing though.


----------



## lokie (Oct 26, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Wife said rain starts at 2.
> 
> So I started picking up leaves at 12. Then it started to rain. Worked for an hour and quit to wipe down tractor.
> 
> ...


Where is that ol sense of adventure? 

What could go wrong?


----------



## raratt (Oct 26, 2019)

Repotted the biggest boonie pepper, stupid thing is 3 feet tall at least. Wasn't as root bound as I thought it would be. Three of the beans I planted popped, waiting for the other 3. Garlic is coming up. Roast for dinner, beer shelf is full. Buds and suds time.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> Repotted the biggest boonie pepper, stupid thing is 3 feet tall at least. Wasn't as root bound as I thought it would be. Three of the beans I planted popped, waiting for the other 3. Garlic is coming up. Roast for dinner, beer shelf is full. Buds and suds time.


Where do you live?


----------



## raratt (Oct 26, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Where do you live?


Northern California Edit: sometimes called the land of darkness.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> Northern California


I moved from Philly right to Oakland Ca at MacCarther and Telegraph . gang bangin ,,car jacking and crack was the name of the game in that town, along with prostitution. When I went back I lived in Humboldt and also Sonoma and Sacramento counties. I loved the gigantic redwoods so much. The park south of Eureka about 45 min was exceptional.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 26, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I moved from Philly right to Oakland Ca at MacCarther and Telegraph . gang bangin ,,car jacking and crack was the name of the game in that town, along with prostitution.


Yea, but Flint's BBQ off of San Pablo made it worth it!


----------



## raratt (Oct 26, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I moved from Philly right to Oakland Ca at MacCarther and Telegraph . gang bangin ,,car jacking and crack was the name of the game in that town, along with prostitution. When I went back I lived in Humboldt and also Sonoma and Sacramento counties. I loved the gigantic redwoods so much. The park south of Eureka about 45 min was exceptional.


I'm about 30 mins or so north of Sac. I never really lived in the bigger cities.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 26, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I moved from Philly right to Oakland Ca at MacCarther and Telegraph . gang bangin ,,car jacking and crack was the name of the game in that town, along with prostitution. When I went back I lived in Humboldt and also Sonoma and Sacramento counties. I loved the gigantic redwoods so much. The park south of Eureka about 45 min was exceptional.


I was off of MacArthur and High St. Gunshots were the norm but it was still alot more friendly than Fresno. The people are more welcoming and down to earth.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 26, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I was off of MacArthur and High St. Gunshots were the norm but it was still alot more friendly than Fresno. The people are more welcoming and down to earth.


For me what I really enjoyed the most were the live metal shows there. I saw some of the best shows of my life there and the scene was just blowing up all over there. I even met Kirk Hammett of Metallica there at La Mediterranean where i was a waitress in Berkeley . He was so nice. 
It was incredible.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> Northern California Edit: sometimes called the land of darkness.


I escaped from there into the Mojave Desert. Frying pan/fire


----------



## raratt (Oct 26, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> For me what I really enjoyed the most were the live metal shows there. I saw some of the best shows of my life there and the scene was just blowing up all over there. I even met Kirk Hammett of Metallica there at La Mediterranean where i was a waitress in Berkeley . He was so nice.
> It was incredible.


We have been to a bunch of good concerts at Sac Valley Amphitheater over the years. Saw Metallica at the old Arco Arena.


----------



## raratt (Oct 26, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I escaped from there into the Mojave Desert. Frying pan/fire


Been there, I choose frying pan...at least it is a green one.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> Been there, I choose frying pan...at least it is a green one.


I miss being 6 miles from a store that had prime ribeye and craft beer.

But at 5 this morning I saw Canopus above the horizon, unaided eye bitchezzz.
So one hand gives as the other takes away.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 26, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I miss being 6 miles from a store that had prime ribeye and craft beer.
> 
> But at 5 this morning I saw Canopus above the horizon, unaided eye bitchezzz.
> So one hand gives as the other takes away.


So what is it with the taking hand being reliably and considerably more efficient!?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> We have been to a bunch of good concerts at Sac Valley Amphitheater over the years. Saw Metallica at the old Arco Arena.


We useta live in the flat part of Sunnyvale. There was a big venue (Bayshore?) just across the line there, and on hot summer nights the sound came directly to us. Eagles to Snoop.


----------



## raratt (Oct 26, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> So what is it with the taking hand being reliably and considerably more efficient!?


Taking is more gratifying then giving? Shit I can see this going into the gutter quickly...lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> Taking is more gratifying then giving?


I deduce from that that God is an asshole
(and we truly were made in his image)


----------



## raratt (Oct 26, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I deduce from that that God is an asshole
> (and we truly were made in his image)


I guess it would depend on which God...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> I guess it would depend on which God...


Managing the list of “relevant/consequential gods” becomes an odious chore


----------



## raratt (Oct 26, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Managing the list of “relevant/consequential gods” becomes an odious chore


Or odoriferous in the bowels of hell.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 26, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> We useta live in the flat part of Sunnyvale. There was a big venue (Bayshore?) just across the line there, and on hot summer nights the sound came directly to us. Eagles to Snoop.


Shoreline? I’ve seen allot of shows there.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 26, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Shoreline? I’ve seen allot of shows there.


Yeah that’s the one


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 26, 2019)

I’m at 85% chance now that when PGE is gonna cut power, they cut mine.

I guess that’s better than burning down my trailer on the new property before i even build my new house? But shit man!
It’s all fucking bad.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 26, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m at 85% chance now that when PGE is gonna cut power, they cut mine.
> 
> I guess that’s better than burning down my trailer on the new property before i even build my new house? But shit man!
> It’s all fucking bad.


That Paradise/Camp fire anniversary is like next week, right?

Not that I want to bring up any run for your fucking life memories.

You got a lot done though so far.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 26, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That Paradise/Camp fire anniversary is like next week, right?
> 
> Not that I want to bring up any run for your fucking life memories.
> 
> You got a lot done though so far.


Thanks bro!
Yeah, Nov 8th. Been a year already. That's almost scarier than that day.


Not really, but it’s a fucking trip


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 26, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m at 85% chance now that when PGE is gonna cut power, they cut mine.
> 
> I guess that’s better than burning down my trailer on the new property before i even build my new house? But shit man!
> It’s all fucking bad.


Power has been out since 5:56pm here. Now if the trees will stay put everything should be ok.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 26, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Power has been out since 5:56pm here. Now if the trees will stay put everything should be ok.


Around 6pm here too. You got generator bro?

I finally hooked my new gen up to the main panel the other day so now my well pump works(240v). Only thing left to do is go buy the biggest propane tank they’ll bring out here without permits, which is a 100gal. Then i’ll be set.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Oct 26, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m at 85% chance now that when PGE is gonna cut power, they cut mine.
> 
> I guess that’s better than burning down my trailer on the new property before i even build my new house? But shit man!
> It’s all fucking bad.


I was wondering how many RIU Californians are being affected by the fires/ outages. And with high wind warnings, oufta. Would send you all some our weather if could. Farmers have late harvest with wet fields and the rivers are high for fall. Stay safe everyone


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 26, 2019)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> I was wondering how many RIU Californians are being affected by the fires/ outages. And with high wind warnings, oufta. Would send you all some our weather if could. Farmers have late harvest with wet fields and the rivers are high for fall. Stay safe everyone


My house burned down in The Camp fire last year. Although you might hear me complain about these power outages I’m really not that pissed that they’re shutting it off now. I’m still fucking pissed they didn't shut the shit off last year after warning us for 4 days that they were going to. But they didn’t and my whole town burned down. Fuckers!


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 26, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Around 6pm here too. You got generator bro?
> 
> I finally hooked my new gen up to the main panel the other day so now my well pump works(240v). Only thing left to do is go buy the biggest propane tank they’ll bring out here without permits, which is a 100gal. Then i’ll be set.


Yes, Just moved it around next to the panel today, still using cords but mounting it in an insulated incloser (walk in refer panels) so it will be quiet.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 26, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Around 6pm here too. You got generator bro?
> 
> I finally hooked my new gen up to the main panel the other day so now my well pump works(240v). Only thing left to do is go buy the biggest propane tank they’ll bring out here without permits, which is a 100gal. Then i’ll be set.


My generator runs off natural gas, all I ever have to do is change the oil and filter every couple years.

Before I got it, we lost power every damn storm.

We've had 2 outages in the 3 years I've had it. Not complaining though. They are damn nice to have when it goes dark. Furnace or AC never misses a beat and the lights keep on shining in the closet.


----------



## ismann (Oct 26, 2019)

Finally made it to LA. In Hawthorne right now. Starting new job on Monday. Can't wait to start growing again... been too long.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 26, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> My generator runs off natural gas, all I ever have to do is change the oil and filter every couple years.
> 
> Before I got it, we lost power every damn storm.
> 
> We've had 2 outages in the 3 years I've had it. Not complaining though. They are damn nice to have when it goes dark. Furnace or AC never misses a beat and the lights keep on shining in the closet.



Is it a Generac? I've watched their infomercials while stoned several times, and I don't even own a house. That's how good they are (or that's how high I was)...


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 26, 2019)

I'm in airports and talk to the mistress of the sky often. So if you where to take off from death valley if your altitude based on sea level you're negative? and your elevation is realative to the ground? I can't get a real answer but can see them blush through a 1/4" of makeup


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 27, 2019)

I'm in airports and talk to the mistress of the sky often. So if you where to take off from death valley if your altitude based on sea level you're negative? and your elevation is realative to the ground? I can't get a real answer but can see them blush through a 1/4" of makeup


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 27, 2019)

^^ a post so nice, he had to do it twice...


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2019)

Indagrow said:


> I'm in airports and talk to the mistress of the sky often. So if you where to take off from death valley if your altitude based on sea level you're negative? and your elevation is realative to the ground? I can't get a real answer but can see them blush through a 1/4" of makeup


LOL you're talking to the wrong people. They don't let the sky waitresses drive the plane. Altitude is AGL (above ground level), you never want to be negative AGL or it means you've cratered in.

Someday you may hit one that will discuss altimeters and the importance of barometric pressure in an IFR landing.


----------



## raratt (Oct 27, 2019)

ismann said:


> Finally made it to LA. In Hawthorne right now. Starting new job on Monday. Can't wait to start growing again... been too long.


Welcome to LA, enjoy your stay. May you be the lead rat in the race.


----------



## raratt (Oct 27, 2019)

Mornin. Wind started ramping up about midnight. Currently 58 degrees, wind 10-20 humidity 24% and lowering. Keep your fingers crossed no new fires get started.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 27, 2019)

Watching the news. It's all about the evacuations and the weather event. It's dry and windy. The kinkade fire is burning fast. Only 10% containment with 35000 acres burned and 79 structures destroyed. 180,000 under evacuation... power is out to 100s of 1000s...
I'm kinda close to Santa Cruz, which has had some decent fires... anyway parts of gilroy will lose power. I should be good but I know a few people that will lose their power.

SH420


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 27, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Watching the news. It's all about the evacuations and the weather event. It's dry and windy. The kinkade fire is burning fast. Only 10% containment with 35000 acres burned and 79 structures destroyed. 180,000 under evacuation... power is out to 100s of 1000s...
> I'm kinda close to Santa Cruz, which has had some decent fires... anyway parts of gilroy will lose power. I should be good but I know a few people that will lose their power.
> 
> SH420


Yesterday late afternoon I noticed a strong orange haze and dilute smoke to the east of Paso Robles. I thought a new fire started up; turns out it was smoke drift from Kincaide.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 27, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Yesterday late afternoon I noticed a strong orange haze and dilute smoke to the east of Paso Robles. I thought a new fire started up; turns out it was smoke drift from Kincaide.


I noticed the smoke yesterday as well. This morning there was an orange haze vs sunshine. The fires down south aren't much better. 2 weeks ago we were in Ventura. 2 of our friends were supposed to come over from Palmdale area but chp shut the freeway down and they weren't able to make it. 
Fire season overshadows summer and fall around here. 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Oct 27, 2019)

Smoke forecast.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188488310345220096


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 27, 2019)

More fires are breaking out... new fire off carquinez bridge. Looks big. More freeways are shut down. 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Oct 27, 2019)

Wind is backing off a bit now, humidity is down to 13% though. Don't stare at the dry hills too long or they will ignite. 4 of 6 beans have showed their faces. Topped off the beer shelf with a sixer of Pacifico. Son is tagged with making taco meat for dinner. Buds and suds time.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> Wind is backing off a bit now, humidity is down to 13% though. Don't stare at the dry hills too long or they will ignite. 4 of 6 beans have showed their faces. Topped off the beer shelf with a sixer of Pacifico. Son is tagged with making taco meat for dinner. Buds and suds time.


Omfg god dude. I haven’t slept a fucking wink since 1am last night. 

It was really bad here. It was fucked up all day working here today. Like crazy wind


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Omfg god dude. I haven’t slept a fucking wink since 1am last night.
> 
> It was really bad here. It was fucked up all day working here today. Like crazy wind


So sorry, that sucks!


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 27, 2019)

Climate change has it’s arrow focused right here in butte county. From that crazy late rain lake oroville spillway fiasco to the camp fire last year. lots of of crazy fires in the last decade here. The summer before my house burned down, shasta was burning the whole god damn summer. So many people have been fucked the last couple years, not just us.
You gotta wonder what foothill town is next.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 27, 2019)

Heard a snap! then thud. half hour later ( a knock on the door, the guy next door had 50' snap off the top of a ceder, the break lands on his well house and takes out wiring and wellhead plumbing, the rest of the mass fell over, took out 4' of gutter and half his deck.
I was happy and sad for him. It could of been worse.
Finely got his generator reset.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 27, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Heard a snap! then thud. half hour later ( a knock on the door, the guy next door had 50' snap off the top of a ceder, the break lands on his well house and takes out wiring and wellhead plumbing, the rest of the mass fell over, took out 4' of gutter and half his deck.
> I was happy and sad for him. It could of been worse.
> Finely got his generator reset.
> View attachment 4413355


Dude. Last night sucked


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Heard a snap! then thud. half hour later ( a knock on the door, the guy next door had 50' snap off the top of a ceder, the break lands on his well house and takes out wiring and wellhead plumbing, the rest of the mass fell over, took out 4' of gutter and half his deck.
> I was happy and sad for him. It could of been worse.
> Finely got his generator reset.
> View attachment 4413355


After careful consideration I've decided the Mojave greens are kinda like my good buddies. I'm going to start naming them. We have no fires, no drama, jesus you guys live in scary territory!


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 27, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Dude. Last night sucked


Yea, about 3am I went out to the garage and removed the chain saw and kept at the ready.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 27, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> After careful consideration I've decided the Mojave greens are kinda like my good buddies. I'm going to start naming them. We have no fires, no drama, jesus you guys live in scary territory!


I’m pretty sure i’ve told you how much i hate socal but that whole inland impire area is safe


curious2garden said:


> After careful consideration I've decided the Mojave greens are kinda like my good buddies. I'm going to start naming them. We have no fires, no drama, jesus you guys live in scary territory!


do you know that big ass hillside full of shit to shoot just south i think of barstow? Have you ever shot out there


Grandpapy said:


> Yea, about 3am I went out to the garage and removed the chain saw and kept at the ready.


wtf rite! Fuck?


----------



## raratt (Oct 27, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> It could of been worse.


No kidding, we had a Ponderosa pine that was dead from a beetle kill scheduled to be dropped the next week that poked a hole in the roof over my room up in DeSable. I was walking down the road and heard it go. Glad I wasn't in there.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> No kidding, we had a Ponderosa pine that was dead from a beetle kill scheduled to be dropped the next week that poked a hole in the roof over my room up in DeSable. I was walking down the road and heard it go. Glad I wasn't in there.


Fuck dude. Up in p-town, that’s why power used to go out. You hear a fucking boooooooooom! Power out. Tree took out some shit. That was normal up there


----------



## raratt (Oct 27, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuck dude. Up in p-town, that’s why power used to go out. You hear a fucking boooooooooom! Power out. Tree took out some shit. That was normal up there


My M in Law is up in Stirling City, between trees falling and snow she is without power a lot. She has a small generator to run the freezer and fridge and heats mostly with wood so she is OK there. She's 82 and there is no way we can talk her out of her house to move into Chico or somewhere nearby.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> My M in Law is up in Stirling City, between trees falling and snow she is without power a lot. She has a small generator to run the freezer and fridge and heats mostly with wood so she is OK there. She's 82 and there is no way we can talk her out of her house to move into Chico or somewhere nearby.


82 and all the way up there? That’s crazy. She should move back down to civilization. Seriously lol. That’s way up there. I mean fuck! When magalia is your big town to drive to, you are way out there


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 27, 2019)

My brother lost his house in magalia. My sister at the top of pentz. My moms house burned down but she died a few years before so it’s all good


----------



## raratt (Oct 27, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> 82 and all the way up there? That’s crazy. She should move back down to civilization. Seriously lol. That’s way up there. I mean fuck! When magalia is your big town to drive to, you are way out there


My wife's "married" younger sister and one of her kids is up there with her, long story, but they go to work so she is by herself. There is no talking sense to her, she wants to die in her house my F In Law bought and paid for.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> My wife's "married" younger sister and one of her kids is up there with her, long story, but they go to work so she is by herself. There is no talking sense to her, she wants to die in her house my F In Law bought and paid for.


All my buddies up in magalia that didn’t burn want out. They have to drive through the shit everyday. So fucking sad dude. You know what i’m saying. You know the ridge


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> Welcome to LA, enjoy your stay. May you be the lead rat in the race.


In Hawthorne???!!! LOLOL Ok back to watching my plants sprout leaves.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 27, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> All my buddies up in magalia that didn’t burn want out. They have to drive through the shit everyday. So fucking sad dude. You know what i’m saying. You know the ridge


One of those dudes was @AlphaPhase. In fact. After the fire i went up there to clean up the perfectly good growroom i built for him a year before so he could move to the east coast. Fire almost got him him and his chick wanted out


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 27, 2019)

That shit out there just amazes me.

I remember as a little kid in school, everybody looked at California as a utopian paradise. A girl moved there in 4th grade and everybody was so envious of her situation. 

Then about 10 years later, we started seeing those old smog covering cities pics and thinking WTF goes on there?

Now, it's always on fire or shaking around like a vibrator.

I guess I'm glad my dad didn't get a job out there after all. It's a lot more low key here. I really live in a nice little town without much commotion, that's worth something in itself.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 27, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> My brother lost his house in magalia. My sister at the top of pentz. My moms house burned down but she died a few years before so it’s all good


That is the most fucking depressing thing i’ve EVER even put down in a post! Wtf. 

Sorry guys. Don’t mean to be a little bitch


----------



## raratt (Oct 27, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> All my buddies up in magalia that didn’t burn want out. They have to drive through the shit everyday. So fucking sad dude. You know what i’m saying. You know the ridge


We haven't been up there yet, my wife graduated from Paradise HS and she doesn't want to see the devastation. Her Aunt, Niece, and a friends kid lost their houses.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> We haven't been up there yet, my wife graduated from Paradise HS and she doesn't want to see the devastation. Her Aunt, Niece, and a friends kid lost their houses.


Dude

Until my property was cleaned up i would go back and be so messed up for days. They cleaned it up it’s not so bad now


----------



## raratt (Oct 27, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> That is the most fucking depressing thing i’ve EVER even put down in a post! Wtf.
> 
> Sorry guys. Don’t mean to be a little bitch


I get your point, probably better she didn't have to deal with it.


----------



## raratt (Oct 27, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> In Hawthorne???!!! LOLOL Ok back to watching my plants sprout leaves.


I was trying to keep it positive, guess it didn't work.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 27, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That shit out there just amazes me.
> 
> I remember as a little kid in school, everybody looked at California as a utopian paradise. A girl moved there in 4th grade and everybody was so envious of her situation.
> 
> ...


Can't do anything about the earthquakes, everyone has their regional weather demons; tornadoes, hurricanes, etc. The fires though were preventable if the powers that be had just done their fucking jobs that they were paid for. This "too big to fail" concept is criminal.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> I was trying to keep it positive, guess it didn't work.


Hawthorne...........need I expound LOL


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 27, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> This "too big to fail" concept is criminal.


100%


----------



## raratt (Oct 27, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Hawthorne...........need I expound LOL


We lived in Van Nuys when we first moved to Cali when I was little. I lived in N Hollywierd for awhile, my friend's parents had a house in Echo Park, beautiful place.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> We lived in Van Nuys when we first moved to Cali when I was little. I lived in N Hollywierd for awhile, my friend's parents had a house in Echo Park, beautiful place.


I was born and raised in Burbank lol


----------



## raratt (Oct 27, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I was born and raised in Burbank lol


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> We lived in Van Nuys when we first moved to Cali when I was little. I lived in N Hollywierd for awhile, my friend's parents had a house in Echo Park, beautiful place.


I'm sorry


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> We lived in Van Nuys when we first moved to Cali when I was little. I lived in N Hollywierd for awhile, my friend's parents had a house in Echo Park, beautiful place.


My cousin died in a gutter in Echo Park, sigh.....


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 27, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> My cousin died in a gutter in Echo Park, sigh.....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 27, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4413396


LOL

Fucking Madison Avenue


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> LOL
> 
> Fucking Madison Avenue


I never wore anything like that shit and I never drank Thunderbird LoL


----------



## raratt (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4413408


I know a guy who will only drink MD 20/20 or Mogen David. Otherwise he subsists on Dr Pepper, I think he has 2 teeth left


----------



## doublejj (Oct 27, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That shit out there just amazes me.
> 
> I remember as a little kid in school, everybody looked at California as a utopian paradise. A girl moved there in 4th grade and everybody was so envious of her situation.
> 
> ...


Yeah It's almost like climate change is real......


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 28, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Yeah It's almost like climate change is real......


Pennsylvania's winters are like what North Carolina's used to be.

I remember when it would snow in November and it wouldn't completely melt until March. That was the average winter here in the 50's and 60's.

Now a 60° day in January or February is nothing. There's going to be hell to pay down the road.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 28, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> ...I guess I'm glad my dad didn't get a job out there after all. It's a lot more low key here. I really live in a nice little town without much commotion, that's worth something in itself.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 28, 2019)

Getty fire, Sepulveda pass , another bad one this morning. .








Getty fire off 405 Freeway in L.A. destroys several homes; thousands flee


A wind-driven brush fire chewed through hillside communities on the west side of Los Angeles on Monday, burning homes and prompting widespread evacuations.




www.latimes.com


----------



## ismann (Oct 28, 2019)

These fires are nuts.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 28, 2019)

Sorry didn't read the room before posting that. Hope you're are all safe.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 28, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sorry didn't read the room before posting that. Hope you're are all safe.


???? Missed the post, (are you sampling your stash? how is it?)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 28, 2019)

na not until tonight. I didn't realize how serious the fires are or that it's affecting so many people here. figured my inane chatter about my weekend fun was out of place at the moment.


----------



## raratt (Oct 28, 2019)

Damn, my Homer decoration is having erectile dysfunction. It's about 15 years old so hopefully I can fix it. There is a squirrel cage fan that has crap built up on it so hopefully cleaning it off will make him strong like bull again, if not I'll have to put up a headstone for him and figure out how to light it. He has become an institution on my block.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> Damn, my Homer decoration is having erectile dysfunction. It's about 15 years old so hopefully I can fix it. There is a squirrel cage fan that has crap built up on it so hopefully cleaning it off will make him strong like bull again, if not I'll have to put up a headstone for him and figure out how to light it. He has become an institution on my block.


You ever have people vandalize your inflatable decorations? If I put a pumpkin outside it's gone before morning.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 28, 2019)

Wow, talk bout California burning....sheesh......hope everyone is well and safe....sheesh..

Hope everyone else is having a decent day of it..........woke up to 55F this morning.....still drinking coffee...

just made a new pot, so if anyone needs any ........


----------



## raratt (Oct 28, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> You ever have people vandalize your inflatable decorations? If I put a pumpkin outside it's gone before morning.


Never had a problem, so far anyway. We had one kid that his mom used to take a picture every year of him in front of Homer until he was too big to go out with her anymore. He still reminds us of that when he stops by.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 28, 2019)

Woke up at 3am to an alert on my phone telling me to get ready to evacuate. Lol...fire blowing my way, y’all, hopefully they can knock it down. They say they’re cutting a fire break in the hills as wide as the 405 freeway, but I don’t think that’s true...I’d like to see them cut a fire break that wide through the Santa Monica mountains...lol

Be safe y’all!


----------



## raratt (Oct 28, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Be safe y’all!


YOU be safe, discretion is sometimes the better part of valor.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 28, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> Getty fire, Sepulveda pass , another bad one this morning. .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope @Metasynth is ok.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 28, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Woke up at 3am to an alert on my phone telling me to get ready to evacuate. Lol...fire blowing my way, y’all, hopefully they can knock it down. They say they’re cutting a fire break in the hills as wide as the 405 freeway, but I don’t think that’s true...I’d like to see them cut a fire break that wide through the Santa Monica mountains...lol
> 
> Be safe y’all!


Glad you're safe.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 28, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Be safe y’all!



you too man, be safe out there....


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 28, 2019)

UCLA campus is closed. Effectively you can't go south from the San Fernando Valley (405 and all the various canyon routes)


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 28, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> UCLA campus is closed. Effectively you can't go south from the San Fernando Valley (405 and all the various canyon routes)


Correct, unless you know some tricks... 

I had to make some deliveries up on Mulholland during the skirball fire a couple years back...you can get creative with some of those neighborhoods. 

“Not a thru street” sometimes just means the second half of the road is Private, and it still goes thru


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 28, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Correct, unless you know some tricks...
> 
> I had to make some deliveries up on Mulholland during the skirball fire a couple years back...you can get creative with some of those neighborhoods.
> 
> “Not a thru street” sometimes just means the second half of the road is Private, and it still goes thru


Yeah, I lived in Burbank and went to UCLA; I'd sometimes invent very exotic ways thru the hills to get to school lol

Edit: of course this was 45 yrs ago , dunno if those ways still exist


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 28, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, I lived in Burbank and went to UCLA; I'd sometimes invent very exotic ways thru the hills to get to school lol
> 
> Edit: of course this was 45 yrs ago , dunno if those ways still exist


Even more neighborhoods have popped up, it’s like a spiderweb up there, most of them connect to each other somehow


----------



## raratt (Oct 28, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, I lived in Burbank and went to UCLA; I'd sometimes invent very exotic ways thru the hills to get to school lol
> 
> Edit: of course this was 45 yrs ago , dunno if those ways still exist


I smoked a joint with the caretaker at the La Brea tarpits on a high school field trip.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> Never had a problem, so far anyway. We had one kid that his mom used to take a picture every year of him in front of Homer until he was too big to go out with her anymore. He still reminds us of that when he stops by.


Too big for halloween? that's crazy talk.


----------



## raratt (Oct 28, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Too big for halloween? that's crazy talk.


Too big for mom to escort around, not Halloween.


----------



## raratt (Oct 28, 2019)

I present to you Homer Erectus.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4413663
> 
> I present to you Homer Erectus.


12 gauge shells! Sweet


----------



## raratt (Oct 28, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> 12 gauge shells! Sweet


My son made those, had to de-prime and drill each hull. Tried to sell them for awhile but no takers. All LED lights.


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 29, 2019)

Ive got this week off so I’ve been gardening or building prisons not sure? Chicken proofing the garden. Good old bamboo for post and plastic lattice was the cheapest option so that’s how I rolled. Does look a bit “how you going” but I lost all my winter veg this time it’s serious. 
Also decided the pop top camper needed a referb, so I’ve ripped the carpet out (shit idea for camping always dirty). So that bastards getting a new ply floor I’ll sand it and give it a few coats of lacquer. 
I’ve sanded the laminate a bit and just primed it ready for a paint. I’ve also remade/installed new bench seats. For some reason the maker used chip board, so I replaced it with 1/2 inch ply (chip boards for pussies).


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 29, 2019)

yep it's offical, Texas is bi-polar....



we're in the mid 50's today gonna be mid 60's and rain most of the day, not complaining at all......

coffee is good and hot for anyone who wants a cup.....

time to feed the animals and such....


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Ive got this week off so I’ve been gardening or building prisons not sure? Chicken proofing the garden. Good old bamboo for post and plastic lattice was the cheapest option so that’s how I rolled. Does look a bit “how you going” but I lost all my winter veg this time it’s serious.
> Also decided the pop top camper needed a referb, so I’ve ripped the carpet out (shit idea for camping always dirty). So that bastards getting a new ply floor I’ll sand it and give it a few coats of lacquer.
> I’ve sanded the laminate a bit and just primed it ready for a paint. I’ve also remade/installed new bench seats. For some reason the maker used chip board, so I replaced it with 1/2 inch ply (chip boards for pussies).


Pics please


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 29, 2019)

well hell better make that a poncho and good warm boots today just started a good rain........glad i won't be out there for two long....

ahhh coffee...yum


----------



## raratt (Oct 29, 2019)

Damn, it frosted last night, wasn't expecting that. At least the plumeria, hibiscus, and some of the boonie peppers were brought in. Actually turned on the heater for the first time also. Mornin.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 29, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Ive got this week off so I’ve been gardening or building prisons not sure? Chicken proofing the garden. Good old bamboo for post and plastic lattice was the cheapest option so that’s how I rolled. Does look a bit “how you going” but I lost all my winter veg this time it’s serious.
> Also decided the pop top camper needed a referb, so I’ve ripped the carpet out (shit idea for camping always dirty). So that bastards getting a new ply floor I’ll sand it and give it a few coats of lacquer.
> I’ve sanded the laminate a bit and just primed it ready for a paint. I’ve also remade/installed new bench seats. For some reason the maker used chip board, so I replaced it with 1/2 inch ply (chip boards for pussies).


I thought you had the week off


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 29, 2019)

raratt said:


> Damn, it frosted last night, wasn't expecting that. At least the plumeria, hibiscus, and some of the boonie peppers were brought in. Actually turned on the heater for the first time also. Mornin.


We got our frost coming in the next couple days. Some strains seem to be taking the cold mornings better than others.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 29, 2019)

A buddy of mine quit growing and tore down his room to reclaim the space. (It was nice. *Way* better than mine.) 
I thought he was kidding when he said he was giving everything away. 

Got a few LED lights that look like they will cover a lot of space when combined. (Platinum & black dog)

Plus four 1,000w Phantom ballasts that I will probably never run. He wanted them gone, so what the heck? I might run them if it gets really cold and I need the heat.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 29, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> A buddy of mine quit growing and tore down his room to reclaim the space. (It was nice. *Way* better than mine.)
> I thought he was kidding when he said he was giving everything away.
> 
> Got a few LED lights that look like they will cover a lot of space when combined. (Platinum & black dog)
> ...


nice grab mate....


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 29, 2019)

raratt said:


> Damn, it frosted last night, wasn't expecting that. At least the plumeria, hibiscus, and some of the boonie peppers were brought in. Actually turned on the heater for the first time also. Mornin.


It was 90 and humid af today. Supposed to be the same through Thursday. Friday supposed to be 70’s maybe upper 60’s by weekend. Frost? What’s that.


----------



## raratt (Oct 29, 2019)

State bird of California, they migrate in during the fall. They seem to be attracted to smoke.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Oct 29, 2019)

It is the first time I am posting here in what feels like weeks....

I knew the layout change was going to cause shit.... I'm that far on the spectrum...
It just feels like a new different place.


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 30, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Pics please


I’ll get onto it when the suns out


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 30, 2019)

mornin everyone.....it's a chilly 55F this morning, and it looks like it's not gonna be above it today.....got rain later on.....

trying to get over my self enduced hangover from last night game 6, killer game till the 5th inning......still got my thoughts on the interference call....

welp coffee is hot and ready to go......made some buiscut and some brown gravey this morning.......

little space tomato to help the chest......seems to be getting tight lately.......


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 30, 2019)

I got a new tattoo! It’s been a while since I got one.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 30, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I got a new tattoo! It’s been a while since I got one.
> View attachment 4414330


nice work....congrats


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 30, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> nice work....congrats


Thank you!


----------



## raratt (Oct 30, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> .it's a chilly 55F this morning,


We were down to 39 this morning, in the low 40's now. Supposed to get to 69 today. Wind has died down a lot, supposed to be done with it for awhile. No rain in the near future.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 30, 2019)

raratt said:


> We were down to 39 this morning, in the low 40's now. Supposed to get to 69 today. Wind has died down a lot, supposed to be done with it for awhile. No rain in the near future.


we'll be like that tonight in the upper 30's tonight....it gonna be raining most of the day here maybe we can catch up for the year a little bit....

i got all my plants in so far, so now i need to get the animals taken care of........basic blankets, tarps and stuff to keep them warm and toasty....


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 30, 2019)

raratt said:


> We were down to 39 this morning, in the low 40's now. Supposed to get to 69 today. Wind has died down a lot, supposed to be done with it for awhile. No rain in the near future.


same here, also have a hard freeze warning interior valleys


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 30, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I got a new tattoo! It’s been a while since I got one.
> View attachment 4414330


The artist captured that picture perfectly. Nice work. 

Tomorrow is probably going to suck for the kids trick or treating here  cold and raining all day with the possibility of snow further north.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 30, 2019)

Seeing if I have any money due me. About 6 years ago, I used the unclaimed funds site for Nevada and found $1300 my father (who I hadn't seen since 1963) left in a checking account. Claimed it as his heir. This site searches most of the states. Others you have to access the state site. I've got another claim working, a friend of my mom died in 2002 and left her the estate. Mom dies and her estate passes to me so... good chance I'll get this too. About $600. Some of the amounts aren't worth the hassle (copies of death certificate/will etc) that you have to send in.



MissingMoney.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 30, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> The artist captured that picture perfectly. Nice work.
> 
> Tomorrow is probably going to suck for the kids trick or treating here  cold and raining all day with the possibility of snow further north.
> 
> View attachment 4414362


I’m like what he did. When he placed the outline on my arm he left the 2 feathers dangling down from the headdress past the skull. They kinda looked like earrings and I told him I didn’t want them, so he smeared them out on my skin and said he wasn’t going to ink em in. After a while he says to me , hey i accidentally started putting in that feather you didn’t want. I glanced down and saw that floating feather and laughed. What else could I do? It will grow on me I guess. Lol
Have a Happy HAllOWeeN!!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 30, 2019)

My kosher and c99 don't like the cold. Everything in ground is thriving. Container garden.... Not so much. At least the cold snap is not very long


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 30, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> My kosher and c99 don't like the cold. Everything in ground is thriving. Container garden.... Not so much. At least the cold snap is not very long
> View attachment 4414440


just gotta becareful of them, that why during winter it's inside, and when spring turn it's outside season for me....some breeds will hang though surprisingly


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 30, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> If I put a pumpkin outside it's gone before morning.


Have you seen this guy lurking around?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 30, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I’m like what he did. When he placed the outline on my arm he left the 2 feathers dangling down from the headdress past the skull. They kinda looked like earrings and I told him I didn’t want them, so he smeared them out on my skin and said he wasn’t going to ink em in. After a while he says to me , hey i accidentally started putting in that feather you didn’t want. I glanced down and saw that floating feather and laughed. What else could I do? It will grow on me I guess. Lol
> Have a Happy HAllOWeeN!!


I thought it was a feather falling off the headdress like it was really old. We did all our halloween partying last weekend. I'm going to my parents tomorrow night to see the kids in their costumes and hand out candy. Are you dressing up or doing anything fun for halloween?



tangerinegreen555 said:


> Have you seen this guy lurking around?
> 
> View attachment 4414450


lol could be this guy... most likely random drunks leaving the clubs at last call.


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 30, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I got a new tattoo! It’s been a while since I got one.
> View attachment 4414330


Tats and a ticket to the gunshow


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 30, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> just gotta becareful of them, that why during winter it's inside, and when spring turn it's outside season for me....some breeds will hang though surprisingly


I usually run outdoor spring through late fall. The bugs this year didn't allow it though, so I had to hold off flowering for a bit. I'm clearing out a corner in the garage for a tent grow this winter. Sour D didn't skip a beat with the cold nights/mornings.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 30, 2019)

Picked up lots of leaves today with tractor.





A lot more to get on the other side and 85% are still on the trees. It's a 2 month gig, done around Christmas/New Years weather permitting.



Watching Gypsy chew a new bone, we have to find some indestructible ones, she has sharp teeth and already ruined a couple old toys. This one won't last long, too thin and not tough enough.


This one seems a little better.



No, guess not. Wow, may have to look for something at Lowes. 3" schedule 40 PVC pipe?

Need some kong bones or something.


----------



## raratt (Oct 30, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> don't like the cold.


Damn, that's colder than here. We are usually a few degrees colder than Sac.


----------



## raratt (Oct 30, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Need some kong bones or something.


Nylabone, she won't destroy that, our pit couldn't hurt it.


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 30, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Pics please


Here you go not the best pics but I don’t like giving away to much. I can PM you a few more if you’d like anyways
There all a work in progress zucchini, broccoli so far pumpkin and cabbage to go in and maybe a sneaky cherry pie in the corner lol

Got tomatoes, eggplant, capsicum, blueberries, raspberries and strawberries other thing I can’t think of lol o marigolds


And this corner I’ll do an Australian native garden 
Here is what will be come the herb garden

Camper before

We’re im at so far painting is not the best but the kids are having a ball painting so I’m not to stressed, ill probably do the last coat of paint by myself . I’ll probably do a fair bit of air brushing over it all later. The cushions are getting remade out of a grey suede same as the new Lexus. My mates an upholsterer so I get that for free or have to buy something, I like free and a beech wood floating floor will be going in as well


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 30, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> My kosher and c99 don't like the cold. Everything in ground is thriving. Container garden.... Not so much. At least the cold snap is not very long
> View attachment 4414440


You can always send them to me. I’ll keep them warm bro..


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 30, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I usually run outdoor spring through late fall. The bugs this year didn't allow it though, so I had to hold off flowering for a bit. I'm clearing out a corner in the garage for a tent grow this winter. Sour D didn't skip a beat with the cold nights/mornings.



nice...see some breeds don't mind the cold or shall i say chilly weather.....some of the ones i've come across in my inside grows have done suprisingly well....i had one it was 19F outside...inside the grow room 40F....never missed a beat....this last one i did....survived throughout the winter here and made it through the summers heat where i'm at and we hit the century mark for more than a month..it lasted a complete year.....i fell on the floor when it hit it's bday.....


----------



## raratt (Oct 30, 2019)

Pulled weeds and put down new bark under the climbing roses near the front door, didn't want it to look tacky for tomorrow night. Hung my "custom" LED light fixture in the grow room to put the boonie pepper and one of the pineapples in there. I'm going over the plants with a fine tooth comb to make sure I'm not bringing any critters in with them. Going to be a little tight when I hang up the big plant lights. Chicken on the Q for dinner, buds and suds time.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Oct 30, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Picked up lots of leaves today with tractor.
> 
> View attachment 4414467
> 
> ...


Nylabones, black Kong, and durafoam balls hold up extremely well for a heavy biter/chewer. Used them with our Belgians, gsx, and now our staffie.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 30, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Here you go not the best pics but I don’t like giving away to much. I can PM you a few more if you’d like anyways
> There all a work in progress zucchini, broccoli so far pumpkin and cabbage to go in and maybe a sneaky cherry pie in the corner lol
> View attachment 4414478
> Got tomatoes, eggplant, capsicum, blueberries, raspberries and strawberries other thing I can’t think of lol o marigolds
> ...


Really nice! You've been crazy busy. Looking forward to seeing the finished camper.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 31, 2019)

Can they do this? 









Montreal postpones Halloween due to bad weather - Montreal | Globalnews.ca


Trick-or-treaters across Quebec are facing heavy rain, strong winds and even snow for Halloween.




globalnews.ca


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 31, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Can they do this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently but that's bullshit, let the little fuckers freeze... I mean there's snickers out there that need to be collected! 

Did you hear about this 








Petition to change the date of Halloween gains strength


Because nothing is scarier than waking kids up for school the day after Halloween.




www.google.com





SH420


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Oct 31, 2019)

That is bullshit...I enjoyed my time out trick-or-treating during the 91 blizzard. 8” of snow couldn’t stop us kids from candy.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 31, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Apparently but that's bullshit, let the little fuckers freeze... I mean there's snickers out there that need to be collected!
> 
> Did you hear about this
> 
> ...


Natural selection; what doesn't kill them, makes them stronger


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 31, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Natural selection; what doesn't kill them, makes them stronger


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 31, 2019)

ok...looks like i've accomplished waking up......wow......

oh just line those little ones in some long johns and gloves and let the little ones go at it........hand warmers and boot warmers if needed....

coffee is up and hot.....working on my second cup the nice chilly morning.....35F and a wakey bakey........

nice finish to the world series last night surprised the Nationals pulled it out......damn i have one soldier left.....yeah it was a good night


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 31, 2019)

The kids aren't the ones whining about shitty weather; their chaperones are. When I was a kid, absolutely nothing short of Dad's wrath could keep us from not going. We were driven, single minded "there is loot to collect and it shall be mine!".


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Oct 31, 2019)

Got to work a 6:30 and fogged bloom


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 31, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I thought it was a feather falling off the headdress like it was really old. We did all our halloween partying last weekend. I'm going to my parents tomorrow night to see the kids in their costumes and hand out candy. Are you dressing up or doing anything fun for halloween?
> 
> 
> 
> lol could be this guy... most likely random drunks leaving the clubs at last call.


Just down the road


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 31, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ~snip~ *It will grow on me I guess.* Lol
> Have a Happy HAllOWeeN!!


Depends on your diet


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 31, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Picked up lots of leaves today with tractor.
> 
> View attachment 4414467
> 
> ...


It looks startlingly like your pupper is eating the proverbial bag of dix

Happy Hallowe'en, Gypsy


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 31, 2019)

ANC said:


> It is the first time I am posting here in what feels like weeks....
> 
> I knew the layout change was going to cause shit.... I'm that far on the spectrum...
> It just feels like a new different place.


I was wondering where you went.

I figured you were up to your shoulders in making lights. 

Good to see you in the sandbox. 

I saw this the other day and thought of you. You find the most interesting Rorschach resonances. There should be a thread "ANC's Cabinet of Monsters" ... from our subconscious.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 31, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Apparently but that's bullshit, let the little fuckers freeze... I mean there's snickers out there that need to be collected!
> 
> Did you hear about this
> 
> ...


Rain or snow wouldn't have kept me from getting free candy. Having it on a weekend would be a lot better.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 31, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Rain or snow wouldn't have kept me from getting free candy. Having it on a weekend would be a lot better.


come down this way you could go to the Dias de los Muertos party we gonna have in the streets.....


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 31, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> come down this way you could go to the Dias de los Muertos party we gonna have in the streets.....


She would fit right in with her avi

SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 31, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> She would fit right in with her avi
> 
> SH420


bet she would.......

avi?......hmmm


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 31, 2019)

Woke up to fucking snow today. SNOW!!! It's a little early, no? 3 inches expected. It is windy as fuck and snowing hard. At least it should make the stupid halloween festivities short, or keep them inside. No one wants to see that. Fuckin' holidaze...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 31, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> come down this way you could go to the Dias de los Muertos party we gonna have in the streets.....


bucket list item for sure!


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 31, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> The artist captured that picture perfectly. Nice work.


Stop hitting on the doc. She's ours


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 31, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Stop hitting on the doc. She's ours


lol I couldn't contain myself after seeing her blonde hair.


----------



## raratt (Oct 31, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Woke up to fucking snow today. SNOW!!! It's a little early, no? 3 inches expected. It is windy as fuck and snowing hard. At least it should make the stupid halloween festivities short, or keep them inside. No one wants to see that. Fuckin' holidaze...


Someone knocked you down and stole your candy when you were a kid?


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 31, 2019)

raratt said:


> Someone knocked you down and stole your candy when you were a kid?



My father did, he was a drinker and a fiend. Wanna know how I got these scars???


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 31, 2019)

I accomplished one year at RIU today. Came looking for grow advise, never really intending on staying then got addicted. Love you guys


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 31, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I accomplished one year at RIU today. Came looking for grow advise, never really intending on staying then got addicted. Love you guys
> 
> View attachment 4414890


Love you, too. You are intelligent, insightful and funny. You bring an awesome energy to the board. And we're slowly getting you to post more and more revealing pics, I predict a nude or two by the end of 2020...


----------



## raratt (Oct 31, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> My father did, he was a drinker and a fiend. Wanna know how I got these scars???


My family was more into psychological warfare, I have scars also, but not visible ones.


----------



## Budsofsteel (Oct 31, 2019)

I sat on my arse all day in the digger digging out foundations for an extension on to an existing school, easy on the body mentally tiring lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 31, 2019)

Gotta hang this heavy fucker today. 

It's only got two anchors so I'll probably use real rope + pulleys. 
Definitely need to find studs in the ceiling because drywall anchors won't cut it. 
For some reason my stud finder doesn't work on the ceiling so I'll probably do some hit & miss with long finish nails...


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 31, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Really nice! You've been crazy busy. Looking forward to seeing the finished camper.


Thought thats what you wanted pics of.

Welcome back @ANC


----------



## raratt (Oct 31, 2019)

Planted the peat pots with my sprouts into real soil in small pots. Beer shelf is full, and the candy cauldron has two big bags of candy in it, with two on reserve. Vehicles are moved to keep the ghouls from using their Wolverine claws on the car. Grandkids are coming over to go out with their dad T or T ing. Dinner is whatever I can scrounge from the fridge. Buds and suds time in awhile.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 31, 2019)

Sprayed for worms and found half of my habanero smashed, so i harvested what was broken off. Think my dog leapt through it. Still lots of habaneros on the plant and didnt see any white flies so thats good.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Love you, too. You are intelligent, insightful and funny. You bring an awesome energy to the board. And we're slowly getting you to post more and more revealing pics, I predict a nude or two by the end of 2020...


lol and it was going so nice there for a bit... okay here's a beach pic from my recent vacation.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Gotta hang this heavy fucker today.
> View attachment 4414921
> It's only got two anchors so I'll probably use real rope + pulleys.
> Definitely need to find studs in the ceiling because drywall anchors won't cut it.
> For some reason my stud finder doesn't work on the ceiling so I'll probably do some hit & miss with long finish nails...


The harvest videos from black dog's youtube channel are insane. Totally jealous!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2019)

Yesterday was the suckiest halloween ever! Drove over an hour to give out candy and only ten kids showed up due to the crazy wind and rain. They weren't really kids either, tall ass teenagers who were way too old to be out trick or treating. They just wore masks, didn't put a lick of effort into their costumes.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 1, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yesterday was the suckiest halloween ever! Drove over an hour to give out candy and only ten kids showed up due to the crazy wind and rain. They weren't really kids either, tall ass teenagers who were way too old to be out trick or treating. They just wore masks, didn't put a lick of effort into their costumes.


We saw a couple “kids” smoking cigs definitely to old if you’re smoking. Lol


----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2019)

Went through 3 large bags of candy, grandkids snagged about 6 pounds of candy each. Weather was typical Halloween, a little chilly but that is expected. Had a cat that was following people around hang out on the front porch for awhile. I was petting it and it decided to latch onto my arm, the little bastard. Posted a pic of it trying to find it's owner with no luck and there is no way Roxy was going to be OK with it coming in the house (besides I didn't want a cat spraying in the house). He ended up taking off when my son came in the house.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 1, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol and it was going so nice there for a bit... okay here's a beach pic from my recent vacation.


That was mean and uncalled for, tsk, tsk


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 1, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> The harvest videos from black dog's youtube channel are insane. Totally jealous!


I hope I can do that light justice. 
My grow room is still in flux. Gotta sit and stare at it a while. 
Not sure what my goals are anymore. I've got plenty of good weed so what's the point of growing more? 
Just variety I guess. 
Some people look for "keepers" but they end up running the same thing over and over, which is fine if that's what you're into. Everyone has different goals. 
Maybe I'll do some pollen chucking.
Then I'll just end up with a shitload of seeds -- and I've already got a shitload of seeds.

What would you do?


----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> look for "keepers"


That is what I am doing. I am trying to find a strain that reminds me of what I had in the 70's. Probably never going to find "the" one with the plethora of strains out there. I just enjoy growing though.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> We saw a couple “kids” smoking cigs definitely to old if you’re smoking. Lol


don't see many high school kids smoking here much. They're mostly vaping now. 


Singlemalt said:


> That was mean and uncalled for, tsk, tsk


lol should have included an NSFW warning.



Chunky Stool said:


> I hope I can do that light justice.
> My grow room is still in flux. Gotta sit and stare at it a while.
> Not sure what my goals are anymore. I've got plenty of good weed so what's the point of growing more?
> Just variety I guess.
> ...


I try something new every time, but I get sucked into the hype that I read online, growing the same thing over and over seems boring. That's way too big to fit into my area. If had that light, the room (and the cash flow ) I'd have a 10x10 tent with a 6x6 scrog growing four dwc plants in 20 gallon rubbermaid brute trash cans. I'm growing in a 3x3 tent with 470 watts of LED and don't think I'll have the opportunity to upsize where I'm currently living.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 1, 2019)

Yep got about an inch of snow on top of a bit of ice Halloween morning. Drove through some lots and slung some melt last night. watched the girls in hooker costumes stumble around bar to bar while smoking a fatty when i got done. Had a tall boy of hard Seltzer. Don't tell anyone that though. Black cherry, it was like a light soda with some booze. 


Little mans Halloween party was fun. Kids going absolute ape shit. Little man was jimmy from a league of their own and wife went as dottie. 






50 degrees and sunny today. Gonna throw a chicken on the smoker while it's decent out. Trimming tonight... yaay.... I may get buzzed up on some more white claw lol

Haaay fuckers


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2019)

raratt said:


> Went through 3 large bags of candy, grandkids snagged about 6 pounds of candy each. Weather was typical Halloween, a little chilly but that is expected. Had a cat that was following people around hang out on the front porch for awhile. I was petting it and it decided to latch onto my arm, the little bastard. Posted a pic of it trying to find it's owner with no luck and there is no way Roxy was going to be OK with it coming in the house (besides I didn't want a cat spraying in the house). He ended up taking off when my son came in the house.


How long will 6 pounds of candy last them? I stole a box of 75 mini kit-kat chocolate bars when I left my parents last night. I'm planning on a binge watching prank encounters on netflix and pigging out.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Yep got about an inch of snow on top of a bit of ice Halloween morning. Drove through some lots and slung some melt last night. watched the girls in hooker costumes stumble around bar to bar while smoking a fatty when i got done. Had a tall boy of hard Seltzer. Don't tell anyone that though. Black cherry, it was like a light soda with some booze.
> View attachment 4415223
> 
> Little mans Halloween party was fun. Kids going absolute ape shit. Little man was jimmy from a league of their own and wife went as dottie.
> ...


He looks exhausted.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 1, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> a 6x6 scrog growing four dwc plants in 20 *gallon rubbermaid brute trash cans. *growing in a 3x3 tent with 470 watts of LED and don't think I'll have the opportunity to upsize where I'm currently living.


NiCE...



Once upon a time i used them for dwc. Add a drip ring if you do. The root crown gets so big it develops pockets of stagnant areas. Nice supply of o2 water keeps anything bad in check. I'll have to dig up some pics. Had almost a 2 pounder


----------



## dangledo (Nov 1, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> He looks exhausted.


Oh he was. That's also his "I'm sick of your fucking camera"face. Lol


----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> How long will 6 pounds of candy last them? I stole a box of 75 mini kit-kat chocolate bars when I left my parents last night. I'm planning on a binge watching prank encounters on netflix and pigging out.


Their dad said they had some from last year he needs to trash, so a long time.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 1, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Yep got about an inch of snow on top of a bit of ice Halloween morning. Drove through some lots and slung some melt last night. watched the girls in hooker costumes stumble around bar to bar while smoking a fatty when i got done. Had a tall boy of hard Seltzer. Don't tell anyone that though. Black cherry, it was like a light soda with some booze.
> View attachment 4415223
> 
> Little mans Halloween party was fun. Kids going absolute ape shit. Little man was jimmy from a league of their own and wife went as dottie.
> ...


Cute boy. You forgot to post pics of the wife...


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 1, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yesterday was the suckiest halloween ever! Drove over an hour to give out candy and only ten kids showed up due to the crazy wind and rain. They weren't really kids either, tall ass teenagers who were way too old to be out trick or treating. They just wore masks, didn't put a lick of effort into their costumes.


Perhaps they weren't trick-or-treaters. You may have simply been robbed. It's difficult to tell on Halloween...


----------



## Bareback (Nov 1, 2019)

The news last was all f’ed up they people were passing marijuana edibles to kids but they didn’t say in what neighborhood...I watched the damn news for like an hour and then my wife said “ bait click “ I felt like I’d been robbed......damn you news channel.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 1, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Cute boy. You forgot to post pics of the wife...


thanks haha

Dunno what it was about the outfit but damn Mama needs some dickins. 

My kids a damn cock block


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 1, 2019)

dangledo said:


> thanks haha
> 
> Dunno what it was about the outfit but damn Mama needs some dickins.
> 
> My kids a damn cock block


They all are. Kids are born with 3 primary natural instincts - Fear of loud noises, fear of falling, and fear that dad will smash mom whenever possible. They'll stop at nothing to prevent this last one. Ask @kelly4 about his breakthrough closet therapy to break them of that habit...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 1, 2019)

Rain and 50 mph gusts last night, lasted like 9 hours.

Didn't stop the Halloweeners though. Silly moms commandeered all the streets so you couldn't go anywhere for 2 hours, cop and 2 firetrucks flashing lights while the little ones walked around getting wet and blown around by the wind. Lol.

Nobody came here, we're near the end of town and they weren't walking down here for a couple houses in that weather. So now I have a bunch of Milky Way bars I don't need.

Trying to get all the leaves up, it was a mess earlier.


Have to blow everything away from fences, landscaping and buildings. Sucks and it's cold out, barely 40°.


Dogs having fun out here, I'm not. Still an hour to go, tractor bags fill up too fast, WTF happened to summer?


----------



## dangledo (Nov 1, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> They all are. Kids are born with 3 primary natural instincts - Fear of loud noises, fear of falling, and fear that dad will smash mom whenever possible. They'll stop at nothing to prevent this last one. Ask @kelly4 about his breakthrough closet therapy to break them of that habit...



@kelly4






I'm listening...


----------



## dangledo (Nov 1, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Rain and 50 mph gusts last night, lasted like 9 hours.
> 
> Didn't stop the Halloweeners though. Silly moms commandeered all the streets so you couldn't go anywhere for 2 hours, cop and 2 firetrucks flashing lights while the little ones walked around getting wet and blown around by the wind. Lol.
> 
> ...



All the small towns around here tried some shenanigans and put it off until tomorrow (today) because of the cold

Fucking shit we're raising pussies these days

Rain, snow, sleet nothing stopped me and my buddies from jacking candy, smashing pumpkins and stealing beer from garage on the best night of the year.

Smfh kids these days


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 1, 2019)

dangledo said:


> All the small towns around here tried some shenanigans and put it off until tomorrow (today) because of the cold
> 
> Fucking shit we're raising pussies these days
> 
> ...


----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2019)

Actually took a nap for awhile. Took Homer and a couple other decorations down, not ready to put them all away yet. Filled the beer shelf and took out hamburger for a burger dinner. Refilled my tincture jar, it keeps evaporating somehow.  Buds and suds time.  Why is there no beer emoji?


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 1, 2019)

raratt said:


> Actually took a nap for awhile. Took Homer and a couple other decorations down, not ready to put them all away yet. Filled the beer shelf and took out hamburger for a burger dinner. Refilled my tincture jar, it keeps evaporating somehow.  Buds and suds time.  Why is there no beer emoji?


Same reason there's no penis emoji. If Rollie added those, this would be the greatest site ever...


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 1, 2019)

I bought a DIY LED , and found out the rails frames are not for me. So I got a box brake to make something better . 
Should have the most expensive light frames in history pretty soon .


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 1, 2019)

Had a nice night on the river. Happy this week is finally over. Hope everyone is nice and stoned tonight.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 1, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Stop hitting on the doc. She's ours


Hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 1, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I accomplished one year at RIU today. Came looking for grow advise, never really intending on staying then got addicted. Love you guys
> 
> View attachment 4414890


Good work mate


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 1, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Gotta hang this heavy fucker today.
> View attachment 4414921
> It's only got two anchors so I'll probably use real rope + pulleys.
> Definitely need to find studs in the ceiling because drywall anchors won't cut it.
> For some reason my stud finder doesn't work on the ceiling so I'll probably do some hit & miss with long finish nails...


The old tap and miss


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 2, 2019)

Mrs. Stool is out of town for a conference so instead of our usual healthy smoothie, I made an omelet & some taters. 
(Omelet was cooked w/bacon grease of course.) 


Louis got to watch me eat...


----------



## raratt (Nov 2, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Same reason there's no penis emoji. If Rollie added those, this would be the greatest site ever...





http://giphygifs.s3.amazonaws.com/media/4QwGgOxepshaw/giphy.gif


Edit, can't get Gif's to run for some reason.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 2, 2019)

Anyone have any tips n tricks when working with sheet metal? 

1st part is going to plan


----------



## raratt (Nov 2, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4415506View attachment 4415505
> 
> Had a nice night on the river. Happy this week is finally over. Hope everyone is nice and stoned tonight.


Beautiful brown, and sunset. They won't stock brown trout in Cal anymore because they are "not a native species".


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 2, 2019)

raratt said:


> Beautiful brown, and sunset. They won't stock brown trout in Cal anymore because they are "not a native species".


Thank you! lucky enough that this stream is chock full of wild browns. But I’m my area they’re trying to reintroduce the lahontan cutthroat so they consider bows, browns, brooks “invasive” I say let nature do it’s thing! Although I do like a nice cutty too!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 2, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Mrs. Stool is out of town for a conference so instead of our usual healthy smoothie, I made an omelet & some taters.
> (Omelet was cooked w/bacon grease of course.)
> View attachment 4415629
> 
> ...


That looks so damn good. Love me a good green salsa. Is that hatch chili salsa by any chance? My favorite


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 2, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4415506View attachment 4415505
> 
> Had a nice night on the river. Happy this week is finally over. Hope everyone is nice and stoned tonight.


Nice having your screen saver quality pics again Bob!

I'm still picking up leaves, swept the driveway near the house for a while, might try spreading them and using the tractor.

Already filled 2 bags, hate wasting bags if tractor works. Tractor will work but makes lots of leaf dust, see how it works out after running it in the yard for a while.

I have no idea why a 1.7 acre property was so attractive when I bought this place when I was 34.
I guess it didn't cross my mind I wouldn't always be 34 at the time.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 2, 2019)

Brown coat,


Engage!


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 2, 2019)

I’m gonna grow so much fucking bud in my new shop. 75% more than the big ass garage did in my last one. Fuck it. I’d do the whole 2000sqft if i could but i’m using a little for living space until i finish my house.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 2, 2019)

On top of burning down my house and town, they decided to report to irs cash payments in the middle of 2018. Fuckerz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So, i got insurance money in my bank account. Fuck it! I used to roll down to the pge office with 6grand at a time(power bills and what i owed for ripping them off.) fuck pge


----------



## raratt (Nov 2, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Brown coat,
> 
> 
> Engage!
> View attachment 4415808


What are the lines on the exterior? I haven't seen stucco with those in it. Edit, not the scratch coat.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 2, 2019)

raratt said:


> What are the lines on the exterior? I haven't seen stucco with those in it.


Expansion joints.

So, the rule for stucco(usually) is for every 144sqft of area you need an expansion/control joint.
Usually, residential we don’t need much of them, if at all, because inside and outside corners act as a control joint. This 12’ high wall building has allot of sqft


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 2, 2019)

@raratt 

This is what a stick of “double J” expansion looks like


----------



## raratt (Nov 2, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> expansion/control joint.


That's what my guess would have been. My house doesn't have a single one, but it does have cracks in the stucco also. Cool, never saw it before.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 2, 2019)

raratt said:


> That's what my guess would have been. My house doesn't have a single one, but it does have cracks in the stucco also. Cool, never saw it before.


Residential gets away with allot. The fucking shit’s been around along time and it works good

The thing is, i’m a union lather by trade. 19 vested years got in in ‘92. We are THE metalstudframers and lots of other stuff like drywall and lath. We are called drywall/lathers. Do you get my email name now? Lol. 

Residential gets away with so much shit that commercial doesn’t. I treated the shop like i would any other building. This pic of the front

I could have just ran those four veritcle expansion joints off the heads of the 10’x10’ garage doors, and one more above the man door. But i’m weird as fuck and put a bunch of verticles. The house will be different like i said, these are 12’ high walls.



This is a shot of the eaves. That fire safe soffit vent is $100 a stick. But just also showing how weird i am with me adding expansion joint to the lid. It’s 50’ long so best to break it up


----------



## raratt (Nov 2, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Residential gets away with allot. The fucking shit’s been around along time and it works good
> 
> The thing is, i’m a lather by trade. We are THE metalstudframers and lots of other stuff like drywall and lath. We are called drywall/lathers. Do you get my email name now? Lol.
> 
> ...


Does the finish coat cover the expansion joints?


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 2, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> @raratt
> 
> This is what a stick of “double J” expansion looks like
> View attachment 4415810


I read that as @doublejj


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 2, 2019)

raratt said:


> Does the finish coat cover the expansion joints?


In the end, you can barely notice. Now that you are aware, you’ll look and actually see them on other buildings. Not on houses except new ones we do it to it


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 2, 2019)

For the fuck of it I got multiple bids for the lath and stucco. I’m going pimp and of course doing an acrylic finish which adds a good 2k. 

All the bids were for 17k. What a fucking joke.


I’m doing it for around 10


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 2, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> That looks so damn good. Love me a good green salsa. Is that hatch chili salsa by any chance? My favorite


That was "Great Value" salsa verde from walmart -- and it's actually good! 
A little more heat would be nice...


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 2, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Residential gets away with allot. The fucking shit’s been around along time and it works good
> 
> The thing is, i’m a union lather by trade. 19 vested years got in in ‘92. View attachment 4415811View attachment 4415813We are THE metalstudframers and lots of other stuff like drywall and lath. We are called drywall/lathers. Do you get my email name now? Lol.
> 
> ...



DE 1000’s ?


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 2, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> That was "Great Value" salsa verde from walmart -- and it's actually good!
> A little more heat would be nice...





Chunky Stool said:


> That was "Great Value" salsa verde from walmart -- and it's actually good!
> A little more heat would be nice...


my favorite “Great Value”


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 2, 2019)

Idk why I quoted twice


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 2, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Idk why I quoted twice


Excitement?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> @raratt
> 
> This is what a stick of “double J” expansion looks like
> View attachment 4415810


Am I the only one that read it as @doublejj expansion joints?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> I read that as @doublejj


LOL me too and I posted before catching up


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> That was "Great Value" salsa verde from walmart -- and it's actually good!
> A little more heat would be nice...


Put a couple serrano's under the broiler until nice and charred, put em in a bag for a couple minutes, skin them, chop them and add them to your salsa.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 2, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4415506View attachment 4415505
> 
> Had a nice night on the river. Happy this week is finally over. Hope everyone is nice and stoned tonight.


What’s up dude...


44.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 2, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Residential gets away with allot. The fucking shit’s been around along time and it works good
> 
> The thing is, i’m a union lather by trade. 19 vested years got in in ‘92. View attachment 4415811View attachment 4415813We are THE metalstudframers and lots of other stuff like drywall and lath. We are called drywall/lathers. Do you get my email name now? Lol.
> 
> ...


I don't see a drop of sweat anywhere.
I love checking out your photo's, I have a tile saw w/ table, never thought of using it for my miter.

Good looking work.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 2, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> DE 1000’s ?


Oh you know it bro.

Probably around exactly 18 of them


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> I don't see a drop of sweat anywhere.
> I love checking out your photo's, I have a tile saw w/ table, never thought of using it for my miter.
> 
> Good looking work.


Me too and never thought of even using it for tile ;D


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2019)

OMG just when I think I'm such a DIY bad ass look at this!!! She f'n built her own kitchen stove


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> OMG just when I think I'm such a DIY bad ass look at this!!! She f'n built her own kitchen stove


Impressive.

She didn't roll up her sleeves until she was half way done.
I couldn't help to think what a hand job would be like with @DustyDuke hands.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 3, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Impressive.
> 
> She didn't roll up her sleeves until she was half way done.
> I couldn't help to think what a hand job would be like with @DustyDuke hands.


Hahahahahaha 
I always new it would come to this!!!
I haven’t had a complaint yet, they don’t mind as long as I spit on em first.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 3, 2019)

Bareback said:


> What’s up dude...
> 
> 
> 44.


44 penises reunited! Where the fuck is neo at?

And the real question I have.... where the FUCK is that drunk Mexican!? Garrrrrrrrry!! I love and miss you.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 3, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> 44 penises reunited! Where the fuck is neo at?
> 
> And the real question I have.... where the FUCK is that drunk Mexican!? Garrrrrrrrry!! I love and miss you.


How’s the little one doing? Catch her first trout yet?


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 3, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> How’s the little one doing? Catch her first trout yet?


She's great! She has now caught a trout, a bass and a bluegill 

I also have a second daughter now too. She just turned 1.

How are things with you? Hope all is well bud!


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 3, 2019)

That’s awesome man. Congrats on the second. 

Me? Well my 10yr relationship ended. But other than that, I’m great. Lol

A cool ass dude @Chunky Stool sent me a care package, so I’ll be fine


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 3, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> That’s awesome man. Congrats on the second.
> 
> Me? Well my 10yr relationship ended. But other than that, I’m great. Lol
> 
> ...


NICE!!! Chunky is a cool dude. Who needs relationships when you have some bomb seeds! 

I have that triple nova running right now. Keep clones. amazing plants in that line and its discontinued now. the 50/50 blackberry/triangle kush pheno is fantastic.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 3, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> my favorite “Great Value”
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4415837


How bout some fresh roasted habenero salsa verde? Perhaps on some nachos de pollo encebollado? Or just as dip. Good on everything really.


----------



## cbdandthc (Nov 3, 2019)

Finished an entire book (even if it wasn't that long) and articles similar to this on top of that. Cooked a mean meal for the day instead of resorting to fast food and shared it to two friends who came over. Planned the whole week that is ahead so I feel I have more control over things.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 3, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> How bout some fresh roasted habenero salsa verde? Perhaps on some nachos de pollo encebollado? Or just as dip. Good on everything really.View attachment 4416090View attachment 4416089


Fuck that looks good, I'd eat it , twice!


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 3, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> How bout some fresh roasted habenero salsa verde? Perhaps on some nachos de pollo encebollado? Or just as dip. Good on everything really.View attachment 4416090View attachment 4416089


BTW, where did you get the paper plates? I like them


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 3, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> BTW, where did you get the paper plates? I like them


From Costco if I remember correctly. Next batch of salsa I'm going to make a bit spicier. Everybody says this one's too hot, but it's just a slight kick for me.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 3, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> @raratt
> 
> This is what a stick of “double J” expansion looks like
> View attachment 4415810


Did it come with a fee pair of Fiskars?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Did it come with a fee pair of Fiskars?


I've never seen a pair of Fiskars without a fee attached.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 3, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> 44 penises reunited! Where the fuck is neo at?
> 
> And the real question I have.... where the FUCK is that drunk Mexican!? Garrrrrrrrry!! I love and miss you.


Sorry man I don’t have the answers, Neo and Gary are around sometimes but not like the old days.....Sunshine not in a minute, maybe C2G could shed light on what’s up. I’ve been super busy and have had a run of rotten luck so I haven’t been around much and probably missed the scope. I do know that neo was back in school and making some improvements in his future so I hope all is well with those dudes.

I’ve missed you bro, I think all of us have, well at least the cool kids have, I especially missed the great pics of..... well all your photos are great.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Sorry man I don’t have the answers, Neo and Gary are around sometimes but not like the old days.....Sunshine not in a minute, maybe C2G could shed light on what’s up. I’ve been super busy and have had a run of rotten luck so I haven’t been around much and probably missed the scope. I do know that neo was back in school and making some improvements in his future so I hope all is well with those dudes.
> 
> I’ve missed you bro, I think all of us have, well at least the cool kids have, I especially missed the great pics of..... well all your photos are great.


Gary has teenagers


----------



## Bareback (Nov 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Gary has teenagers


Well that explains where his time and sanity went.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 4, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4415506View attachment 4415505
> 
> Had a nice night on the river. Happy this week is finally over. Hope everyone is nice and stoned tonight.


Nice to see you back, bro. Took you long enough. Kudos on the new baby. You still finding time to make music, anything new I can listen to?


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 4, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Well that explains where his time and sanity went.


I'm afraid the sanity was gone long before the kids even showed up


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2019)

They're calling for snow already  Getting my snow tires installed today. I seriously considered doing it myself yesterday and saving a few bucks but it was freezing outside.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 4, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Nice to see you back, bro. Took you long enough. Kudos on the new baby. You still finding time to make music, anything new I can listen to?


Good to see you too man! Hope all is well. I haven’t made music in quite some time but I’ve been thinking about it again lately


----------



## raratt (Nov 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> They're calling for snow already  Getting my snow tires installed today. I seriously considered doing it myself yesterday and saving a few bucks but it was freezing outside.
> 
> View attachment 4416357




Sorry to hear that. Indian summer here (can I still say that without someone getting offended?).


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2019)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4416444
> 
> Sorry to hear that. Indian summer here (can I still say that without someone getting offended?).


Offended no... jealous yes!

I had to stop and get cash today. Pulled up behind this dickhead only to realize nobody was in the car. I had to back up through a winding driveway, find somewhere to park and walk a mile only to find him standing in line in the bank. No emergency just a self entitled puke who doesn't care who he inconveniences.


----------



## raratt (Nov 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Offended no... jealous yes!
> 
> I had to stop and get cash today. Pulled up behind this dickhead only to realize nobody was in the car. I had to back up through a winding driveway, find somewhere to park and walk a mile only to find him standing in line in the bank. No emergency just a self entitled puke who doesn't care who he inconveniences.
> 
> View attachment 4416445


I would have asked him why he was parked there.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2019)

raratt said:


> I would have asked him why he was parked there.


I briefly thought about commending him on his handicapped parking. I didn't feel like being followed or pulled over so I kept my mouth shut.


----------



## raratt (Nov 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I kept my mouth shut.


I would have been incapable of doing that, besides I do have a handicapped tag for my cars.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2019)

raratt said:


> I would have been incapable of doing that, besides I do have a handicapped tag for my cars.


Now you're just showing off... gorgeous weather, premium parking. It's a hard knock life eh?


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I briefly thought about commending him on his handicapped parking. I didn't feel like being followed or pulled over so I kept my mouth shut.


If it happens again, go into bank, say nothing but get his badge number; get the lic# of car and call the PD and ask why this happens. He will be questioned about it, esp since Canadiens are so polite and shit they hate bad publicity. They'll likely think you are a pushy American tourist though


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Offended no... jealous yes!
> 
> I had to stop and get cash today. Pulled up behind this dickhead only to realize nobody was in the car. I had to back up through a winding driveway, find somewhere to park and walk a mile only to find him standing in line in the bank. No emergency just a self entitled puke who doesn't care who he inconveniences.
> 
> View attachment 4416445


At least he was standing in line and didn't just stroll past everyone to a window. And they wonder why they have public relations problems...


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 4, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> If it happens again, go into bank, say nothing but get his badge number; get the lic# of car and call the PD and ask why this happens. He will be questioned about it, esp since Canadiens are so polite and shit they hate bad publicity. They'll likely think you are a pushy American tourist though



I'd like to believe that, but I'm convinced after you hung up that the cop answering the phone would announce the deed out loud and they would all have a good chuckle. I am being cynical or just skeptical? I can't tell anymore...


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 4, 2019)

@Laughing Grass, you can also just email the pic and a brief description of the incident to your local newspaper or TV news.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> @Laughing Grass, you can also just email the pic and a brief description of the incident to your local newspaper or TV news.


I sent the pics of the car, the parking lot and the cop standing in line to cp24.com. I'd rather not have my name attached to complaining about cops to cops.



tyler.durden said:


> At least he was standing in line and didn't just stroll past everyone to a window. And they wonder why they have public relations problems...


I can ignore most bad manners, but cue jumping isn't one of them. That would have got a response for sure.


----------



## raratt (Nov 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> premium parking.


It would be nice if I didn't qualify for that but too much heavy lifting on the flight line takes a toll on a persons back. Spent 4 hours under the knife removing pieces of an exploded disk in my back.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2019)

raratt said:


> It would be nice if I didn't qualify for that but too much heavy lifting on the flight line takes a toll on a persons back. Spent 4 hours under the knife removing pieces of an exploded disk in my back.


Sorry I was just kidding. Now I feel like an ass.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Now I feel like an ass.


I volunteer to provide a second opinion.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 4, 2019)

raratt said:


> I would have asked him why he was parked there.


I would have phoned the station commander and asked him why the guy he was supervising was parked in the drive through while inside the bank looking as if he was conducting personal business.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 4, 2019)

Rinsed the gh roofs, tied up some sagging branches, and top dressed the patio plants with a lil rice bran and Neem meal for a Nitrogen boost. Watered everything with compost tea. Fall colors starting to happen. Exciting.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 4, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Rinsed the gh roofs, tied up some sagging branches, and top dressed the patio plants with a lil rice bran and Neem meal for a Nitrogen boost. Watered everything with compost tea. Fall colors starting to happen. Exciting.


One of my Snow Temple clones is turning a lovely shade of purple.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 4, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> One of my Snow Temple clones is turning a lovely shade of purple.


All of the Jabba's are turning purple. And also some gelatos and my big Snow Temple. The bottoms of the fan leaves on the Snow Temple are like a crazy fuschia, buds are starting to take on the color also. Greasy ass buds.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 4, 2019)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4416444
> 
> *Sorry to hear that. Indian summer here (can I still say that without someone getting offended?).
> *




I hope so, I love Indian summer.

I also miss Chief Noc-A-Homa at Atlanta Braves games.

Hank Aaron had the chief dancing all the time back in the '60's and '70's.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 4, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> All of the Jabba's are turning purple. And also some gelatos and my big Snow Temple. The bottoms of the fan leaves on the Snow Temple are like a crazy fuschia, buds are starting to take on the color also. Greasy ass buds.


I'd love to see that fuschia!


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 4, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I'd love to see that fuschia!


Yes please


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 4, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I'd love to see that fuschia!


When my wife let's me use the camera lol. My phone lenses always get scratched. Pics look blurry af


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 4, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Pics look blurry af


Camera must be dipping into your stash


----------



## raratt (Nov 4, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sorry I was just kidding. Now I feel like an ass.


Don't, it is what it is. You forgot the handsome older man part also...lol.


----------



## raratt (Nov 4, 2019)

Got one of the Toy's brake shoes attached with the hold down spring and the other clamped on to do it tomorrow. I hate installing those, you need 3 hands in order to turn the t post they are held down with. I don't have the hand strength I used to also. Had another bean pop it's head up today, good to see. Watching the wife's Cowboys tonight. BLT's because I forgot to take anything out of the freezer for dinner. Buds and suds time.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 5, 2019)

@curious2garden @jerryb73 The Snow Temple. I rubbed my phone lenses with toothpaste. Still blurry, but hella better than before. 

Before toothpaste

After


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 5, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> @curious2garden @jerryb73 The Snow Temple. I rubbed my phone lenses with toothpaste. Still blurry, but hella better than before. View attachment 4416887
> 
> Before toothpasteView attachment 4416888
> 
> AfterView attachment 4416889


Toothpaste is a very useful substance LOL!! She's really looking lovely, thank you.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 5, 2019)

Gonna mow the yard today. 
My grass is thick, deep, and wet so that means I'll be bagging. 
The push mower has all wheel drive which is essential because my yard is sloped and bumpy. 
Instead of dumping grass in the compost bin, I just spread it under the perimeter evergreens. It will be fully decomposed by spring and our plants love the nitrogen boost. 
I'll probably spray some southern ag GFF to prevent fungal problems. Black mold is way easier to prevent than treat...


----------



## lokie (Nov 5, 2019)

I voted.


----------



## raratt (Nov 5, 2019)

Took down and put away the Halloween decorations. Got the struts in for the truck hood, however they would be better off used as stakes. I guess the Chinese forgot about the whole up and down thing. I'll order some different ones tomorrow. Buds and suds time.


----------



## SSGrower (Nov 6, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Anyone have any tips n tricks when working with sheet metal?
> 
> 1st part is going to plan View attachment 4415674View attachment 4415675


Measure twice bend once? Is a box brake two press brakes at a 90?

Received these last night.

Still cant use mate.
Driver ordered and will be making frames out of 2020 stock. At least one will be vertical.

Decided the truck bed liner was bad idea (after 60 bucks and 2 days wasted)

Sticks to wood fine but peels right off the silicone caulk at the joints so I ordered up some garage floor epoxy and black pigment.


curious2garden said:


> OMG just when I think I'm such a DIY bad ass look at this!!! She f'n built her own kitchen stove


Notice there is no self cleaning feature.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 6, 2019)

lokie said:


> I voted.
> 
> View attachment 4416997
> 
> View attachment 4416998


Has a write-in ever been elected? I hate local elections, who reads up on candidates for Soil and Water Conservation Director or Clerk of Court? The only court clerk I've ever heard of on the news was Kim Davis. Here they put school board trustees on the ballot and in my riding there were 15 people running for the position.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 6, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> .......snip.........
> Notice there is no self cleaning feature.


Yeah, it would be tough if she blew a fuse!  I think of you every time I run a self cleaning cycle


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 6, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Measure twice bend once? Is a box brake two press brakes at a 90?
> 
> Received these last night.
> View attachment 4417255
> ...


A box n pan brake has fingers so you can adjust the breaking surface to complete the box , you can make a box with a normal brake but you got to modify it n add a piece of wood . 

My first design, I failed when it came to the welding , I was to impatient, went too fast , n the pan warped, after seeing the fab difficulties, that design was tossed. 
(Tig alum would be the way to go, but to much $$$) 
2nd was to complicated to run wires out of sight .

I’ll try #3 today , doesn’t look as Kool, but I think it’s a easy build n functional . 


When I build rooms , usually there’s not much $$$ left for flooring , so tile n fancy options are out . I got to flooring stores n ask what they have for vinyl sheet scrap, n pick something reflective.
I just silicone the seams n edges , works good. Easy to keep clean .


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 6, 2019)

Brown troots. I had sex with all 3 of these fish. Glorious.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 6, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4417310View attachment 4417311View attachment 4417312
> Brown troots. I had sex with all 3 of these fish. Glorious.


Browns are my fav , 
Kinda jelly , everything is white here .


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 6, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4417310View attachment 4417311View attachment 4417312
> Brown troots. I had sex with all 3 of these fish. Glorious.


These should be in "Beautiful" thread; stunningly gorgeous


----------



## lokie (Nov 6, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Has a write-in ever been elected? I hate local elections, who reads up on candidates for Soil and Water Conservation Director or Clerk of Court? The only court clerk I've ever heard of on the news was Kim Davis. Here they put school board trustees on the ballot and in my riding there were 15 people running for the position.


Yes write in candidates have won in significant elections.

Both Strom Thurmond, the late South Carolina Senator in 1954 and 
the late Ohio Congressman Charlie Wilson ran a successful write-in campaign in 2006.

More details here: http://www.youcanwritein.com/history-write-in-candidates.php

Although it is not impossible to win as a write in, more than just my 1 ballot would be needed to be successful. 


lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 6, 2019)

lokie said:


> I voted.
> 
> View attachment 4416997
> 
> View attachment 4416998


Me too.

And guess who took my sticker off and started chewing it.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 6, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4417310View attachment 4417311View attachment 4417312
> Brown troots. I had sex with all 3 of these fish. Glorious.



Nice. Looks WAY better than the brown troots I laid down this morning. No comparison...


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 6, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Nice. Looks WAY better than the brown troots I laid down this morning. No comparison...


Bobby’s troot game is strong


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 6, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Bobby’s troot game is strong


Mine was pretty strong, too. I could barely stand it...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 6, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Nice. Looks WAY better than the brown troots I laid down this morning. No comparison...


And Bobby's are much easier to fillet .


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 6, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Browns are my fav ,
> Kinda jelly , everything is white here .


Yeah man, not sure why but browns are 100% my favorite trout!


----------



## raratt (Nov 6, 2019)

Refilled the beer shelf. Pork shoulder on the stove since about 1 for pulled pork for dinner. Burped my buds for awhile. Debating on whether to shave my stash or leave it for Movember. Too early for buds and suds, but soon.


----------



## raratt (Nov 6, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Bobby’s troot game is strong


Beauties, eh? Edit: I too fish for troot, doncha know.


----------



## SSGrower (Nov 6, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> A box n pan brake has fingers so you can adjust the breaking surface to complete the box , you can make a box with a normal brake but you got to modify it n add a piece of wood .
> 
> My first design, I failed when it came to the welding , I was to impatient, went too fast , n the pan warped, after seeing the fab difficulties, that design was tossed.
> (Tig alum would be the way to go, but to much $$$)
> ...


This is just a hobby for me so some might say the financing is complicated, I will just say some things go through committee, some are presented as "this is what I am doing", while others just get done off the books. The epoxy was off the books.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 7, 2019)

lokie said:


> Yes write in candidates have won in significant elections.
> 
> Both Strom Thurmond, the late South Carolina Senator in 1954 and
> the late Ohio Congressman Charlie Wilson ran a successful write-in campaign in 2006.
> ...


The name Strom Thrumond rings a bell. We don't have that option for our elections, if we did William Shatner would be our next prime minister. 

Woke up to this mess this morning. So freaking depressing. @doublejj is the trim camp offer still valid? I gotta get out of this place.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 7, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> @doublejj is the trim camp offer still valid? I gotta get out of this place.
> 
> View attachment 4417666


Can you swing a hammer? I might have a place for you to go


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 7, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Can you swing a hammer? I might have a place for you to go


Not to toot my own horn, but may have hung a picture or two.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 7, 2019)

Some blueberry diesel.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 7, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> The name Strom Thrumond rings a bell. We don't have that option for our elections, if we did William Shatner would be our next prime minister.
> 
> Woke up to this mess this morning. So freaking depressing. @doublejj is the trim camp offer still valid? I gotta get out of this place.
> 
> View attachment 4417666


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Nov 7, 2019)

Thought this might be an old thread but I see it’s up to date. I harvested a six point buck, he’s hanging in the garage, I will be butchering him myself. The price of meat is outrageous, not to mention the chemicals. Wifey and I eat great all winter. Now, butcher paper and Saran Wrap.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 7, 2019)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Thought this might be an old thread but I see it’s up to date. I harvested a six point buck, he’s hanging in the garage, I will be butchering him myself. The price of meat is outrageous, not to mention the chemicals. Wifey and I eat great all winter. Now, butcher paper and Saran Wrap.


Is your garage heated? How long do you hang?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 7, 2019)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Thought this might be an old thread but I see it’s up to date. I harvested a six point buck, he’s hanging in the garage, I will be butchering him myself. The price of meat is outrageous, not to mention the chemicals. Wifey and I eat great all winter. Now, butcher paper and Saran Wrap.



6 on each side or total?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 7, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


>


lol I grew up on The Animals, Dr Hook and Janis Joplin. I think those are the only cd's my mom had.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Nov 7, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Is your garage heated? How long do you hang?


Noooo, you don’t want heat. A deer should hang a minimum of 24-30 hours, or ideally 4-7 days, with some hunters go for two weeks. The temp here is 25 at night, low 40’s during day. The short hang allows for the muscles to relax, certain bacteria to die off. Longer hangs for more tender meat. If it’s too warm, the deer will be quartered and put in a spare fridge, and butchered at leisure.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Nov 7, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> 6 on each side or total?


6 total, how we do out east, lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 7, 2019)

Around here that would be called a 2 by 2 with eye guards.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 7, 2019)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Noooo, you don’t want heat. A deer should hang a minimum of 24-30 hours, or ideally 4-7 days, with some hunters go for two weeks. The temp here is 25 at night, low 40’s during day. The short hang allows for the muscles to relax, certain bacteria to die off. Longer hangs for more tender meat. If it’s too warm, the deer will be quartered and put in a spare fridge, and butchered at leisure.


Yeah, I was just wondering since you are in Mass., it may freeze in the garage. It's too warm here in Calif for long hangs; when I used to hunt, we'd hang for maybe 2 hrs max. Most were processed by end of day early evening


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 7, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Around here that would be called a 2 by 2 with eye guards.
> 
> View attachment 4417731


Round here , we’d call him a 3 point . 
We just count one side . 
I have a 3 point over 150” , huge old deer , he was definitely past his prime . 

Sense my knee ,(I’m almost back to 100%) n missing sheep season, I have no urge to hunt this year .


----------



## raratt (Nov 7, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, I was just wondering since you are in Mass., it may freeze in the garage. It's too warm here in Calif for long hangs; when I used to hunt, we'd hang for maybe 2 hrs max. Most were processed by end of day early evening


We would hang just the hind quarters to tenderize them a bit for a few days. It was up at about 3500 feet, so it didn't get that warm (usually) during the day. We'd put a game bag on them during the day to keep the flies off them, and uncover at night to get a skin on the meat.


----------



## SSGrower (Nov 7, 2019)

@BigHornBuds its pretty reflective

You can see where I over worked the epoxy.

Hopefully the bubbles pop but as I type this it seems to be setting so we'll call it texture because it is just the patch by the door. Dosent lose much after cure either.


----------



## lokie (Nov 7, 2019)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Thought this might be an old thread but I see it’s up to date. I harvested a six point buck, he’s hanging in the garage, I will be butchering him myself. The price of meat is outrageous, not to mention the chemicals. Wifey and I eat great all winter. Now, butcher paper and Saran Wrap.




Welcome to TnT!

This is a Legendary thread. All the cool Kids hang out in here.


Your entry has been recorded and your participation is encouraged.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 7, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> This is just a hobby for me so some might say the financing is complicated, I will just say some things go through committee, some are presented as "this is what I am doing", while others just get done off the books. The epoxy was off the books.


Sums up how the garden works here. She's pretty cool about it. All she cares about is variety. 
She helped me trim 1/3 of the first plant I harvested. Seems like forever ago. Her neck was fucked up for 4 days. It's been "don't ask, don't tell" ever since. She's looked at our garden less than five times.


Work was miserable. Soaker rain, falling temps and then snow.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 7, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Yeah man, not sure why but browns are 100% my favorite trout!


My favorite are 'smoked' .

I'd take a pic but I ate them all with cheese and IPA's.


----------



## 420God (Nov 7, 2019)

Went on my first fire call today.


----------



## raratt (Nov 7, 2019)

Finally got the brakes put back together on the Toy, a #4 Phillips works pretty good to get the return springs on. I'll get them adjusted and have my boy help with bleeding the one I replaced the wheel cyl on tomorrow. Beer shelf is happy, B&S time.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Nov 7, 2019)

out here if we harvest a deer in thirty or below, even way below, they can hang for a good week from the ol camp pole, lol.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 7, 2019)

raratt said:


> Finally got the brakes put back together on the Toy, a #4 Phillips works pretty good to get the return springs on. I'll get them adjusted and have my boy help with bleeding the one I replaced the wheel cyl on tomorrow. Beer shelf is happy, B&S time.


5:30? I barely know where I’m at


----------



## raratt (Nov 7, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> 5:30? I barely know where I’m at


It was more like 4:30, but some tincture and vape and I'll catch up a bit. I need to maintain some cognizance to be able to assist my wife.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 7, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Residential gets away with allot. The fucking shit’s been around along time and it works good
> 
> The thing is, i’m a union lather by trade. 19 vested years got in in ‘92. View attachment 4415811View attachment 4415813We are THE metalstudframers and lots of other stuff like drywall and lath. We are called drywall/lathers. Do you get my email name now? Lol.
> 
> ...


It was one year ago tomorrow......what a tragedy. 85 lives lost. Thinking of u bro


----------



## raratt (Nov 7, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> @BigHornBuds its pretty reflective
> View attachment 4417808
> You can see where I over worked the epoxy.
> View attachment 4417809
> Hopefully the bubbles pop but as I type this it seems to be setting so we'll call it texture because it is just the patch by the door. Dosent lose much after cure either.


I've seen people use a hair dryer on resin when building tables to pop bubbles.


----------



## raratt (Nov 7, 2019)

doublejj said:


> It was one year ago tomorrow......what a tragedy. 85 lives lost. Thinking of u bro


Same here. I watched the KCRA special last night on it. The guy that cleared out 200+ residents of the retirement trailer park is a saint, he even created a non profit to find trailers for the homeless from the fire, and relocated a bunch of people cross country on his dime. I needed Kleenexes.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 7, 2019)

doublejj said:


> It was one year ago tomorrow......what a tragedy. 85 lives lost. Thinking of u bro


Thx bro! Can’t believe it’s been a year. And, i’m not anywhere near where I thought i’d be in the rebuilding process. Oh well. Could be allot worse. As soon as I get stressed about shit I think of the poor people who had/have it allot worse than I.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 8, 2019)

Dental checkup and cleaning this morning. Last night I had a nightmare that I was brushing my teeth, when I was moving my tongue on my front teeth I noticed one was wiggly then it fell into the sink  I woke right up and had to check the mirror to make sure it was still there lol. I've never had a bad experience at a dentist and they still freak me out a bit.


----------



## ANC (Nov 8, 2019)

You set that shit on fire for a photo op didn't you?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 8, 2019)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Noooo, you don’t want heat. A deer should hang a minimum of 24-30 hours, or ideally 4-7 days, with some hunters go for two weeks. The temp here is 25 at night, low 40’s during day. The short hang allows for the muscles to relax, certain bacteria to die off. Longer hangs for more tender meat. If it’s too warm, the deer will be quartered and put in a spare fridge, and butchered at leisure.


Gotta be really careful not to jar to early or you risk mold, to late and you never get rid of that hay smell


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 8, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Dental checkup and cleaning this morning. Last night I had a nightmare that I was brushing my teeth, when I was moving my tongue on my front teeth I noticed one was wiggly then it fell into the sink  I woke right up and had to check the mirror to make sure it was still there lol. I've never had a bad experience at a dentist and they still freak me out a bit.


I'm off to LA today to take my dog to the dentist for his cleaning. He tartars up a lot so he has to go every 4 months. This DVM does awake cleanings. It's wonderful but dentists freak him out too. I buy him a dried salmon skin treat to help him have a positive association with the trip.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 8, 2019)

ANC said:


> You set that shit on fire for a photo op didn't you?


Nice to see you around! I am hoping this means your business is doing great.


----------



## thump easy (Nov 8, 2019)

Looking for waxy tree frog monkey with no luck waiting for buffo alvaruis to come back so i could go hunt them near the boarder so cal dezert


----------



## SSGrower (Nov 8, 2019)

420God said:


> Went on my first fire call today.
> 
> View attachment 4417886


I like how clean your gear is, please use your company extractor if they have one, they should at least have a dedicated washing machine. Helmet, hood, mask and gloves too please.

Chillin before buildin,

Think ground level hot tub deck.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 8, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I'm off to LA today to take my dog to the dentist for his cleaning. He tartars up a lot so he has to go every 4 months. This DVM does awake cleanings. It's wonderful but dentists freak him out too. I buy him a dried salmon skin treat to help him have a positive association with the trip.


My dentist's hygienist has the best sugar free cinnamon suckers that she keeps at the front desk for kids. I always make sure I get one or two on my way out the door.  I'm not sure how cooperative your dog is to brushing their teeth, I use Virbac enzymatic toothpaste and a Fomate double sided silicone toothbrush. He loves the chicken flavour and is happy to have his teeth brushed every night.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 8, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I like how clean your gear is, please use your company extractor if they have one, they should at least have a dedicated washing machine. Helmet, hood, mask and gloves too please.
> 
> Chillin before buildin,
> View attachment 4418277
> ...


Your cup says grab and tickle dick? 
Does the other side say anything about butthole play?

SH420


----------



## ANC (Nov 8, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Nice to see you around! I am hoping this means your business is doing great.


Yes, it is, thank you so much. The downside is I am waaaaay too busy these days, but I have exceeded all my initial estimates by a healthy margin already. Made my first hundred thou turnover in just over two months. Not making much profit yet, but I'm learning


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## SSGrower (Nov 8, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Your cup says grab and tickle dick?
> Does the other side say anything about butthole play?
> 
> SH420


Glad someone picked up on that. Pics = 1000 words.


----------



## SSGrower (Nov 8, 2019)

Dickey's BBQ not horrific for a chain.
Lunchtime, that deck wont be built today.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 8, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Dental checkup and cleaning this morning. Last night I had a nightmare that I was brushing my teeth, when I was moving my tongue on my front teeth I noticed one was wiggly then it fell into the sink  I woke right up and had to check the mirror to make sure it was still there lol. I've never had a bad experience at a dentist and they still freak me out a bit.


I used to have teeth dreams often. They are so real, I was always so relieved that my teeth were fine when I woke up. I've read that these dreams are common and associated with stress. I am very anal about my mouth and teeth hygiene - I floss a couple times per day, and I even dilute my own h2o2 to about 6% and use that twice per day along with some baking soda, before brushing with regular toothpaste. My teeth are so white that it surprises people. I do this not because I'm vain or neurotic, but because I fear the dentist so much that my goal is always to never need to go back...


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 8, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Gotta be really careful not to jar to early or you risk mold, to late and you never get rid of that hay smell



I've discovered a third option - dry the bud as quickly and thoroughly as possible, jar it, then simply rehydrate it by popping in a couple fan leaves or a moist paper towel. No mold and absolutely no hay smell. So glad to be free of the curing/burping anxiety


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 8, 2019)

Planted a winter crop where my compost pile used to be. Fertile af.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 8, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I
> View attachment 4418279


Love that view


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 8, 2019)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> Thought this might be an old thread but I see it’s up to date. I harvested a six point buck, he’s hanging in the garage, I will be butchering him myself. The price of meat is outrageous, *not to mention the chemicals.* Wifey and I eat great all winter. Now, butcher paper and Saran Wrap.


I so do agree. I can barely afford the chemicals any more.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 8, 2019)

thump easy said:


> Looking for waxy tree frog monkey with no luck waiting for *buffo alvaruis *to come back so i could go hunt them near the boarder so cal dezert


----------



## raratt (Nov 8, 2019)

Replaced a sprinkler riser in the garden that Roxy decided would be a good chew toy when she weaseled behind a little fence I tacked up around our pomegranate. I'll check out there tomorrow to see if she inflicted damage I didn't see today. Got the brake drum and tire put back on the side of the Toy I was using to figure out where all the springs went. I'll probably have to get the right front tire replaced, it had had a slow leak for awhile and now the sidewall is cracked. I have another tire laying around. B&S time started awhile ago.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 8, 2019)

raratt said:


> Replaced a sprinkler riser in the garden that Roxy decided would be a good chew toy when she weaseled behind a little fence I tacked up around our pomegranate. I'll check out there tomorrow to see if she inflicted damage I didn't see today. Got the brake drum and tire put back on the side of the Toy I was using to figure out where all the springs went. I'll probably have to get the right front tire replaced, it had had a slow leak for awhile and now the sidewall is cracked. I have another tire laying around. B&S time started awhile ago.


Had a rotty named Roxy. She just died one day. Wasn’t sick and seemed fine. Found her in the morning, just laying there. Thought maybe a snake bite but no visible signs. Idk


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 8, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Had a rotty named Roxy. She just died one day. Wasn’t sick and seemed fine. Found her in the morning, just laying there. Thought maybe a snake bite but no visible signs. Idk


I meet a girl named Roxy once ....
You dont have to wear that dress tonight ! 
Yadda yadda yadda 
Haven’t seen her in a long time ,


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 8, 2019)

The most expensive light frame ever .


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 8, 2019)

Couple of tents coming down soooon.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I used to have teeth dreams often. They are so real, I was always so relieved that my teeth were fine when I woke up. I've read that these dreams are common and associated with stress. I am very anal about my mouth and teeth hygiene - I floss a couple times per day, and I even dilute my own h2o2 to about 6% and use that twice per day along with some baking soda, before brushing with regular toothpaste. My teeth are so white that it surprises people. I do this not because I'm vain or neurotic, but because I fear the dentist so much that my goal is always to never need to go back...


I always stress the day before. I like my dentist, but I hate that no matter how well I look after my teeth, he finds a reason to shame me.  His hygienist always tells my that my cleanings are super easy so screw him. Being a performer i bet you have to alway be thinking about your appearance. You never see anyone in your line of work with bad teeth. You don’t go to the dentist at all? I force myself to go three times a year for cleanings but that’s it.

I’m chopping my plants down this morning, just waiting for my helpers to get out of bed.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 9, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4418523View attachment 4418524View attachment 4418525View attachment 4418526View attachment 4418527
> Couple of tents coming down soooon.


Nice buds bud.  
I notice a mix of HID & LED in your tents. 
Got any preference?


----------



## raratt (Nov 9, 2019)

Does anyone happen to have a link for the LED strip light DIY site that has examples of different builds? I was thinking that would be a good thing for my son to start doing for some $$. The LED thread is in time out at the moment for the HID/LED wars.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 9, 2019)

raratt said:


> Does anyone happen to have a link for the LED strip light DIY site that has examples of different builds? I was thinking that would be a good thing for my son to start doing for some $$. The LED thread is in time out at the moment for the HID/LED wars.


I sprout a LOT of seeds in the late winter/early spring and thought it would be awesome to convert a bread rack into a fully lit Chunky Rack™. 
Similar to this, but using LED strips instead of tubes. 

One driver per rack. 
You'd have to pull the trays to water them.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 9, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nice buds bud.
> I notice a mix of HID & LED in your tents.
> Got any preference?


I’ve never done a lone LED run. I use the LED and the HID together. They seem to dig it.


----------



## raratt (Nov 9, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I sprout a LOT of seeds in the late winter/early spring and thought it would be awesome to convert a bread rack into a fully lit Chunky Rack™.
> Similar to this, but using LED strips instead of tubes.
> View attachment 4418747
> One driver per rack.
> You'd have to pull the trays to water them.


I bought some LED T8 ballast bypass bulbs and put those into a bunch of fixtures initially for my lights. I think they were $30 for 4 of them, but the output claims are debatable. They also didn't have any lower light frequencies.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 9, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I always stress the day before. I like my dentist, but I hate that no matter how well I look after my teeth, he finds a reason to shame me.  His hygienist always tells my that my cleanings are super easy so screw him. Being a performer i bet you have to alway be thinking about your appearance. You never see anyone in your line of work with bad teeth. You don’t go to the dentist at all? I force myself to go three times a year for cleanings but that’s it.
> 
> I’m chopping my plants down this morning, just waiting for my helpers to get out of bed.
> 
> View attachment 4418625


Last time I went to the dentist was about a decade ago, and about the same before that. No need for cleanings with my routine. Such pretty buds you have. Perhaps you could take a few pics of you and your helpers in PJs doing a little trim party, then share them with the class. For science...


----------



## raratt (Nov 9, 2019)

@Chunky Stool Found it. https://ledgardener.com/diy-guides/ https://ledgardener.com/diy-led-strip-build-designs-samsung-bridgelux/


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 9, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I’ve never done a lone LED run. I use the LED and the HID together. They seem to dig it.


Yeah I'm not picky and neither are my plants. 
Right now I'm running frankenlight because I need the heat (HPS & MH combined). 
Later when the plants are bigger and I'm using more space, I'll spark the LED units. 

Can't wait to try the black dog 'phytomax-2' that my buddy gave me. 
I'd run it now but that thing would probably bleach my little babies.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 9, 2019)

The brown coat is now complete. I’ll stick all the foam trim this week. Next week my plasterer buddies will start putting on the acrylic finish.

Only other things left to do for inspectors is bringing over the electrical which the main is 150’ away and it’s very rocky here lol and run some outlets in the building. I got a start on the worst part yesterday with my backhoe and put the pipe in this morning. The rest will be done with a ditch witch


----------



## raratt (Nov 9, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> The brown coat is now complete. I’ll stick all the foam trim this week. Next week my plasterer buddies will start putting on the acrylic finish.
> View attachment 4418769
> Only other things left to do for inspectors is bringing over the electrical which the main is 150’ away and it’s very rocky here lol and run some outlets in the building. I got a start on the worst part yesterday with my backhoe and put the pipe in this morning. The rest will be done with a ditch witch
> View attachment 4418771


You can always hope you dig up an old stream bed so you can pan it out...lol.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 9, 2019)

raratt said:


> You can always hope you dig up an old stream bed so you can pan it out...lol.


Lol. Rudy prospects my property all day every day. Gets some good gold. If wherever i’m digging i thought there might be some gold, i’d pan that shit out for sure.


----------



## raratt (Nov 9, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Lol. Rudy prospects my property all day every day. Gets some good gold. If wherever i’m digging i thought there might be some gold, i’d pan that shit out for sure.


My son made a sleuce box from some 1X12's I had laying around and took it down to the river here, pretty much a waste of time because there is a dam upstream.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I sprout a LOT of seeds in the late winter/early spring and thought it would be awesome to convert a bread rack into a fully lit Chunky Rack™.
> Similar to this, but using LED strips instead of tubes.
> View attachment 4418747
> One driver per rack.
> You'd have to pull the trays to water them.


to quote @Singlemalt 

I'd eat that


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Last time I went to the dentist was about a decade ago, and about the same before that. *No need for cleanings with my routine. *Such pretty buds you have. Perhaps you could take a few pics of you and your helpers in PJs doing a little trim party, then share them with the class. For science...


Oral Hygiene @Gary Goodson style? Remember - up&down, not side to side.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 9, 2019)

Lol


----------



## raratt (Nov 9, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 9, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Oral Hygiene @Gary Goodson style? Remember - up&down, not side to side.


My style is more back & forth (a lil' bit of the ol' in/out, if you prefer)


----------



## SSGrower (Nov 9, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Love that view


Get used to seeing it. 

Once the sun goes behind the hill.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Last time I went to the dentist was about a decade ago, and about the same before that. No need for cleanings with my routine. Such pretty buds you have. Perhaps you could take a few pics of you and your helpers in PJs doing a little trim party, then share them with the class. For science...


Lol for science. They bailed on me in under an hour. Just finished trimming and cleaning out the buckets.


----------



## SSGrower (Nov 9, 2019)

Here


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 9, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I sprout a LOT of seeds in the late winter/early spring and thought it would be awesome to convert a bread rack into a fully lit Chunky Rack™.
> Similar to this, but using LED strips instead of tubes.
> View attachment 4418747
> One driver per rack.
> You'd have to pull the trays to water them.


I too would enjoy something like that the single shelf seems to get full quick these days can’t even fit my veggies in


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 9, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol for science. They bailed on me in under an hour. Just finished trimming and cleaning out the buckets.
> 
> View attachment 4418828View attachment 4418829


You need a bigger drying rack


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 9, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> You need a bigger drying rack


Lol, you said bigger rack.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 9, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Lol, you said bigger rack.


LoL you got me


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 9, 2019)

Well that ain't right... 

According to the bear, Louis needs his nails trimmed.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 9, 2019)

raratt said:


>


I know, I need to post more. But I’ve just been chilling lately.


----------



## raratt (Nov 9, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> I know, I need to post more. But I’ve just been chilling lately.


I know I need to get a life...lol.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 9, 2019)

raratt said:


> I know I need to get a life...lol.


Hey, when I go to do my laundry next, i’ll bring you a little package(not my penis) and we’ll burn a big ass fatty right in front of that laundromat  i’ve been burning allot more lately in case you were like “mofo, you don’t burn, i always end up burnin with rudy”. Well, i’ll get high wit you next time.

I’m gonna get a washer and dryer here soon and put in shop, so you’ll have to come out here soon


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 9, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> I know, I need to post more. But I’ve just been chilling lately.


If you posted more i’d post more j/s


----------



## raratt (Nov 9, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Hey, when I go to do my laundry next, i’ll bring you a little package(not my penis) and we’ll burn a big ass fatty right in front of that laundromat  i’ve been burning allot more lately in case you were like “mofo, you don’t burn, i always end up burnin with rudy”. Well, i’ll get high wit you next time.
> 
> I’m gonna get a washer and dryer here soon and put in shop, so you’ll have to come out here soon


Yeah man, my wife is doing a bit better, she is mobile again. I figured you quit smoking for a bit because you had a lot of shit on your plate to deal with. I knew you would get the washer hooked up ASAP, laundromats suck. I'd like to see the property, wish my back would let me help you out a bit.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 9, 2019)

I made lobster risotto from scratch. With Butter poached lobster on top.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> You need a bigger drying rack


I was thinking about getting one of the eight tray drying racks on amazon. First time I’ve needed more than four


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Nov 9, 2019)

Today I accomplished remembering my password, so I came to say hi to all my fine feathered friends on riu.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 9, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was thinking about getting one of the eight tray drying racks on amazon. First time I’ve needed more than four


It’s a good problem to have LoL


----------



## QUAD BREATH (Nov 9, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> I know, I need to post more. But I’ve just been chilling lately.


Sounds like you're still recovering, eh 

Hope you feel better


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 9, 2019)

^this guy


----------



## QUAD BREATH (Nov 9, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> ^this guy


How long did you cry for, before rolli saved you?







LMFAO


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 9, 2019)

QUAD BREATH said:


> How long did you cry for, before rolli saved you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look here toothless meth head, nobody cares. Do you think for one second that this is gonna end well for you?

keep it coming bad boy. We’ll see who is still around when it’s all said and done.


----------



## QUAD BREATH (Nov 9, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Look here toothless meth head, nobody cares. Do you think for one second that this is gonna end well for you?
> 
> keep it coming bad boy. We’ll see who is still around when it’s all said and done.


Waaaah!

You sound upset

LOL


----------



## Gary Goodson (Nov 9, 2019)

QUAD BREATH said:


> Waaaah!
> 
> You sound upset
> 
> LOL


Lmao no not at all. What’s even funnier is, I don’t remember you. But you must be triggered as fuck because I haven’t posted in idk how long. I love knowing that I own that much space in your head though.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 10, 2019)

The local fish and chip shop changed owners. They better be good


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 10, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> The local fish and chip shop changed owners. They better be good


Report back.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 10, 2019)

It actually looks good yay


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 10, 2019)

I realised I let everyone down today by not arranging the chips and calamari rings in the shape of a penis. I apologise for this error


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 11, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I realised I let everyone down today by not arranging the chips and calamari rings in the shape of a penis. I apologise for this error


mmm...penis


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 11, 2019)

Noooo! God I hate everything about winter. I think I'm going to hide inside today, close all the drapes and think about spring. 



DustyDuke said:


> It’s a good problem to have LoL


I ordered a larger rack on amazon, I really wish I could have found a square rack. It's scheduled to be delivered by 9pm today provided the weather holds out.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 11, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> It actually looks good yay
> View attachment 4419464


I think I found the species of fish; thanks Internet


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 11, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I realised I let everyone down today by not arranging the chips and calamari rings in the shape of a penis. I apologise for this error


Don't let it happen again!


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 11, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4419685
> 
> Noooo! God I hate everything about winter. I think I'm going to hide inside today, close all the drapes and think about spring.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have 8 months of winter


----------



## raratt (Nov 11, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> close all the drapes and think about spring.


It's getting cooler here also.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 11, 2019)

raratt said:


> It's getting cooler here also.
> View attachment 4420011


Can’t wait for what’s to come.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 11, 2019)

Pretty mild here atm


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 11, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Sounds like you have 8 months of winter


Oh yah you betcha, in Minnesota they say nine months of winter and three months of bad sledding


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 11, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Oh yah you betcha, in Minnesota they say nine months of winter and three months of bad sledding


Sounds like hell froze over


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Sounds like you have 8 months of winter


It's usually from late December to April for southern Ontario, we often don't have snow by christmas. Lately it seems winter is coming earlier and spring is coming later. It looks like @srh88 got more snow than we did. 



raratt said:


> It's getting cooler here also.
> View attachment 4420011


Cooler lol. I'm going to start using fahrenheit, it looks warmer than celsius.


----------



## raratt (Nov 12, 2019)

I get to go grocery shopping today...


----------



## raratt (Nov 12, 2019)

@Aeroknow a new beer for you:








Brewery releases 'F— PG&E' beer, gets bombarded with 1-star Yelp reviews


A Santa Rosa brewery owner fed up with multiple years of devastating fires sparked by PG&E power lines made a bold statement last week by way of one of his company's beer names: "F— PG&E."




www.kcra.com


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Nov 12, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Oh yah you betcha, in Minnesota they say nine months of winter and three months of bad sledding


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Nov 12, 2019)

Even for Minnesota this is cold...lakes been frozen for a week. If this keeps up people will be driving out there by Thanksgiving...


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 12, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's usually from late December to April for southern Ontario, we often don't have snow by christmas. Lately it seems winter is coming earlier and spring is coming later. It looks like @srh88 got more snow than we did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How are you still alive that’s cold as F. Have you always lived in that climate?
I think it our lowest day time temp was 9c had a few nights that got down to 1c though


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 12, 2019)

raratt said:


> @Aeroknow a new beer for you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally cool, I'll take a 6 pack.

And not liking PG&E has nothing to do with the workers, aim higher.

@Laughing Grass 

Can you please recall your stupid weather? Supposed to still be the middle of fall here.
Thanks.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2019)

Went to see Midway. It was pretty good.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 12, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Went to see Midway. It was pretty good.


I was going to ask if someone saw it. Trailers looked pretty good. I just watched the first one with Heston.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 12, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Went to see Midway. It was pretty good.


I definitely must see that. 

I was going to go to the movies but Comcast is taking preorders so it could be on my home TV soon instead. Where I can pause it for snacks and IPA refills.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> I was going to ask if someone saw it. Trailers looked pretty good.


They stuck pretty close to history. There were a couple mistakes but nothing horrific. The CGI was impressive.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I definitely must see that.
> 
> I was going to go to the movies but Comcast is taking preorders so it could be on my home TV soon instead. Where I can pause it for snacks and IPA refills.


This was good on a big screen. Knowing you, you have a full size movie theater downstairs and 60 IPAs on tap


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 12, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> This was good on a big screen. Knowing you, you have a full size movie theater downstairs and 60 IPAs on tap


Only a 55" LG but the sound bar with sub woofer kicks ass. Definitely simulates theater sound.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Only a 55" LG but the sound bar with sub woofer kicks ass. Definitely simulates theater sound.


I noticed you dodged the fact you have all those IPAs on tap down there


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> How are you still alive that’s cold as F. Have you always lived in that climate?
> I think it our lowest day time temp was 9c had a few nights that got down to 1c though


lol I know right! I was born and raised a couple hours north of Toronto Don't get me wrong I love Canada and Toronto in the summer. I just find it hard to stay upbeat with the constant cold, snow and lack of sunlight. I'm Greek, we're not supposed to be living anywhere that goes below 10º in January. I would totally winter in Austrailia if I could afford it... even with your giant man eating spiders.



tangerinegreen555 said:


> Totally cool, I'll take a 6 pack.
> 
> And not liking PG&E has nothing to do with the workers, aim higher.
> 
> ...


I was always taught to share.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 12, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I know right! I was born and raised a couple hours north of Toronto Don't get me wrong I love Canada and Toronto in the summer. I just find it hard to stay upbeat with the constant cold, snow and lack of sunlight. I'm Greek, we're not supposed to be living anywhere that goes below 10º in January. I would totally winter in Austrailia if I could afford it... even with your giant man eating spiders.
> 
> 
> 
> I was always taught to share.


The big spider don’t kill you it’s the little ones that sleep in your shoes will though lol


----------



## raratt (Nov 12, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> cold as F.


Coldest temps I have been in were -5, with a wind chill of -40 in Kansas.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> The big spider don’t kill you it’s the little ones that sleep in your shoes will though lol


Done! I'll wear flip flops.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 12, 2019)

raratt said:


> Coldest temps I have been in were -5, with a wind chill of -40 in Kansas.


When we lived in the interior of AK we saw Neg 70 deg F one year.


----------



## raratt (Nov 12, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> When we lived in the interior of AK we saw Neg 70 deg F one year.


I have a friend that was stationed at Eielson AFB by Fairbanks, he sent me pics of his thermometer at -60.


----------



## lokie (Nov 12, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Done! I'll wear flip flops.


What are your thoughts about snakes?

The *inland taipan*, also commonly known as the *western taipan*, the *small-scaled snake* or the *fierce snake*, is an extremely venomous snake of genus _Oxyuranus_, and is endemic to semi-arid regions of central east Australia. Aboriginal Australians living in those regions named the snake _Dandarabilla_. It was first described by Frederick McCoy in 1879 and then by William John Macleay in 1882, but for the next 90 years, it was a mystery to the scientific community; no further specimens were found, and virtually nothing was added to the knowledge of this species until its rediscovery in 1972.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 12, 2019)

I accomplished realizing that I had @cannabineer on ignore. Lol sorry bro. Not sure how that happened. I’ve never put anyone on ignore, especially him. Idk if the person you ignore even knows but just in case


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2019)

raratt said:


> Coldest temps I have been in were -5, with a wind chill of -40 in Kansas.


It's really rare for it to get that cold here. -10ºC/14ºF is a pretty cold day.



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> When we lived in the interior of AK we saw Neg 70 deg F one year.


That's insane. There's not enough money in the world to make me live somewhere that cold.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2019)

lokie said:


> What are your thoughts about snakes?
> View attachment 4420383
> The *inland taipan*, also commonly known as the *western taipan*, the *small-scaled snake* or the *fierce snake*, is an extremely venomous snake of genus _Oxyuranus_, and is endemic to semi-arid regions of central east Australia. Aboriginal Australians living in those regions named the snake _Dandarabilla_. It was first described by Frederick McCoy in 1879 and then by William John Macleay in 1882, but for the next 90 years, it was a mystery to the scientific community; no further specimens were found, and virtually nothing was added to the knowledge of this species until its rediscovery in 1972.


lol I'm not really a fan of snakes, they don't give me the heebeegeebees like spiders do.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 12, 2019)

One 10x10 almost down. Tomorrow I'll do the other.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 12, 2019)

5 inches of snow and 5 pallets of melt and it's not even half way though fall. Yikes


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 12, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's really rare for it to get that cold here. -10ºC/14ºF is a pretty cold day here.


Pretty cold day anywhere. Lol


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 12, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I'm not really a fan of snakes, they don't give me the heebeegeebees like spiders do.


I would probably rather deal with anything other than a snake. Any snake.. I’m scared for @Aeroknow ‘s safety...


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2019)

And yet, mosquitos are the most dangerous animals on the planet.


----------



## raratt (Nov 12, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> I would probably rather deal with anything other than a snake. Any snake.. I’m scared for @Aeroknow ‘s safety...


At least the poisonous ones around here will warn you if you get too close before they bite you, unlike a copperhead or cottonmouth.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 12, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Done! I'll wear flip flops.


The Great Australian work boot


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 12, 2019)

raratt said:


> At least the poisonous ones around here will warn you if you get too close before they bite you, unlike a copperhead or cottonmouth.


True. My thing is, I would rather take my chances with something that may kill me but not by a poisonous bite. At least have a fighting chance? Lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 12, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> I would probably rather deal with anything other than a snake. Any snake.. I’m scared for @Aeroknow ‘s safety...


Lol. We’ll be alright bro, i’m more worried for my dog Bear. Got him vaccinated and will stay up on it but all that does is buy time, not necessarily save a dogs life.

I ain’t gonna lie. Even though i’ve grown up around encountering rattlers the amount of them we had to terminate at this new property is unreal.

I’ll run into them here and there playing disc golf or prospecting for gold or shit like that, treading lightly and slowly when you think they might be around has always worked, but there’s been so many close to camp it’s crazy. Hopefully we cut back the unchecked population and this next summer won’t be as bad. Fathers day was the worse! My kid was here, i was like check it out honey, right around here is where we usually find them: CH-CH-CH SNAP! Fucker came within inches of getting me l. I was in shorts and flip flops. That was fucking crazy


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 12, 2019)

I just posted this^ and saw the flip flop post. Lmao


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 12, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> The Great Australian work bootView attachment 4420411


Hell yeah dude! Those remind me of the ones we get in Hawaii. There they are branded “locals”. $7-$9 at walmarts there. They look similar to the model you posted


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 12, 2019)

They come in shitloads of different colors


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 12, 2019)

raratt said:


> At least the poisonous ones around here will warn you if you get too close before they bite you, unlike a copperhead or cottonmouth.


*Venomous*

Copper heads tend to rattle their tails against what ever's handy (dead leaves for instance) and the old moccasin has a habit of opening their mouth's & believe me, you will see that white spot immediately.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 12, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> *Venomous*
> 
> Copper heads tend to rattle their tails against what ever's handy (dead leaves for instance) and the old moccasin has a habit of opening their mouth's & believe me, you will see that white spot immediately.


The gophers here try to rattle their tails. It’s a trip. They not only look similar but try to act like them too. Trippy shit


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 12, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I just posted this^ and saw the flip flop post. Lmao


Flip flops are the best for snakes we use these ones


----------



## raratt (Nov 12, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Hell yeah dude! Those remind me of the ones we get in Hawaii. There they are branded “locals”. $7-$9 at walmarts there. They look similar to the model you posted


I buy Scott's from Hawaii, they last for years but are expensive. We started buying them on Guam because you needed a sole with traction to walk on the mossy concrete sidewalks. Regular flops you would end up on your ass.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 12, 2019)

raratt said:


> At least the poisonous ones around here will warn you if you get too close before they bite you, unlike a copperhead or cottonmouth.



Copperheads suck. This one ran into trouble before he could cause any.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 12, 2019)

raratt said:


> I buy Scott's from Hawaii, they last for years but are expensive. We started buying them on Guam because you needed a sole with traction to walk on the mossy concrete sidewalks. Regular flops you would end up on your ass.


The Locals ones you can buy at walmarts on the Hawaiian islands aren’t my style anymore, but i used to love them and everyone i knew wanted me to pick them up a pair along with macadamia nuts when i’d go.
Some years the lava flows up in Volcano would be within a very short distance from parking and some times 3miles plus. One year it was hella close, ‘93ish?, so the next time i went i wore my locals flip flops. The fucking hike in was like 2 miles lmao. Over some crazy ass landsape if you've never done it. That was hard. We made it to the flows there and back though but was rough. Last time i wore flip flops to the flows.


----------



## raratt (Nov 12, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> The Locals ones you can buy at walmarts on the Hawaiian islands aren’t my style anymore, but i used to love them and everyone i knew wanted me to pick them up a pair along with macadamia nuts when i’d go.
> Some years the lava flows up in Volcano would be within a very short distance from parking and some times 3miles plus. One year it was hella close, ‘93ish?, so the next time i went i wore my locals flip flops. The fucking hike in was like 2 miles lmao. Over some crazy ass landsape if you've never done it. That was hard. We made it to the flows there and back though but was rough. Last time i wore flip flops to the flows.


We wore them and water socks on the beach on Guam, the dead reef rocks (they might have been volcanic) were extremely sharp.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 12, 2019)

raratt said:


> We wore them and water socks on the beach on Guam, the dead reef rocks (they might have been volcanic) were extremely sharp.


This is what that lava reef can do to you when you aren’t careful where and when you snorkel on the Kona side of the big island

Pretty cool shit. I no longer have that picture because of fire but i posted it here so was able to look it up.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 12, 2019)

Olukai flip flops are great.


A little pricey but worth it. 





Men's OluKai Alania Flip Flop | Shoes.com


Shop Men's OluKai Alania Flip Flop in Flip-Flops/Thong Sandals at Shoes.com Enjoy free US shipping on all orders.




www.shoes.com


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 12, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4420441
> Copperheads suck. This one ran into trouble before he could cause any.


I'm from southwest MO, spent a *lot* of time in the woods, and never had a problem with copperheads. 
They are great for rodent control and try to avoid humans whenever possible. 

Water moccasins are territorial and will stand their ground. They are much more likely to give a "wet" bite, and their venom is more toxic than copperhead.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 12, 2019)

raratt said:


> We wore them and water socks on the beach on Guam, the dead reef rocks (they might have been volcanic) were extremely sharp.


Do the black spined (aka long spined) urchins live in Guam? They were all over the place in S Fla & are hell to even touch !


----------



## raratt (Nov 12, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Olukai flip flops are great.
> View attachment 4420464
> 
> A little pricey but worth it.
> ...


Damn, those are... here: https://www.amazon.com/Scott-Hawaii-Mens-Manoa-Flip-Flop/dp/B07731L7PP/ref=sr_1_9?crid=3QAVID1KY1CHK&dchild=1&keywords=scott+flip+flops+mens&qid=1573613589&sprefix=Scott+flip,aps,216&sr=8-9


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 12, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm from southwest MO, spent a *lot* of time in the woods, and never had a problem with copperheads.
> They are great for rodent control and try to avoid humans whenever possible.
> 
> Water moccasins are territorial and will stand their ground. They are much more likely to give a "wet" bite, and their venom is more toxic than copperhead.


The pictured dead one crawled into an inhabited tent on a picket line during a work stoppage right after I retired.

He was DOA, the union workers just said no.


----------



## raratt (Nov 12, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Do the black spined (aka long spined) urchins live in Guam? They were all over the place in S Fla & are hell to even touch !
> 
> View attachment 4420469


No, but the purple ones will mess you up. We did a night dive off the beach and there weren't any when we walked out, but on the way back in they were everywhere. I was worn out from the dive and ended up stepping on a couple. They went right through my water socks into my feet. I think we spent a month digging the spine pieces out of my feet.


----------



## raratt (Nov 12, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Those look nice, but only one size???


Just the size I chose, search Scott Hawaii, Edit: I've had the ones I have on for 5 or 6 years, and they still have good soles.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 12, 2019)

raratt said:


> Just the size I chose, search Scott Hawaii


Ahh... I'm a little slow. 

They have size 14! I bet they fit...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 12, 2019)

raratt said:


> No, but the purple ones will mess you up. We did a night dive off the beach and there weren't any when we walked out, but on the way back in they were everywhere. I was worn out from the dive and ended up stepping on a couple. They went right through my water socks into my feet. I think we spent a month digging the spine pieces out of my feet.


It is impossible to dig out the long spines - if you get a grip on them with tweezers the spines either crush or break off & they work themselves deeper.
Freakin Miserable!

Dump vinegar on the busted off ends & hobble around for a couple of weeks.


----------



## raratt (Nov 12, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It is impossible to dig out the long spines - if you get a grip on them with tweezers the spines either crush or break off & they work themselves deeper.
> Freakin Miserable!
> 
> Dump vinegar on the busted off ends & hobble around for a couple of weeks.


Pretty much what I did, we ended up crushing them. Because I had the water socks on they weren't that deep, but they were in there. Soaking in warm salt water seemed to help...lol.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 12, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> This is what that lava reef can do to you when you aren’t careful where and when you snorkel on the Kona side of the big island
> View attachment 4420463
> Pretty cool shit. I no longer have that picture because of fire but i posted it here so was able to look it up.


Damn that’s savage!!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 13, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Pretty cold day anywhere. Lol


-14°C/7°F when I walked the dog this morning, we didn't make it very far lol. I'm terrified to see what January is going to bring.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 13, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> I would probably rather deal with anything other than a snake. Any snake.. I’m scared for @Aeroknow ‘s safety...


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 13, 2019)

@jerryb73 did this movie scare you when you were a kid? I remember it always being on tv around halloween?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2019)

These are my brand of flip flops. They are uniquely valuable and worth every penny. They carry thirst quenching technology in the sole.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 13, 2019)

Can’t do it, flip flops with the thong in between the toe. It makes me wanna cut my feet off. 

I’m more of a slides kinda guy.


----------



## raratt (Nov 13, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Can’t do it, flip flops with the thong in between the toe. It makes me wanna cut my feet off.
> 
> I’m more of a slides kinda guy.




Winter Birkenstock's.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 13, 2019)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4420639
> 
> Winter Birkenstock's.


bet those are super comfy


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 13, 2019)

These are my "Go to" slippers.

Talk about comfy, like walking on a cloud covered with Unicorn farts.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 13, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> These are my "Go to" slippers.
> 
> Talk about comfy, like walking on a cloud covered with Unicorn farts.
> 
> View attachment 4420646


I got a pair of ugg slippers that sorta look like for christmas last year. My parents stupid dog destroyed one of them the same day.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 13, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> -14°C/7°F when I walked the dog this morning, we didn't make it very far lol. I'm terrified to see what January is going to bring.


Averages 30c here in January I’ll be thinking of you when I’m walking my dog at the beach


----------



## ShamrockGrow (Nov 13, 2019)

Dug and levelled a portion of my 60 foot polytunnel. I'll be planting an orchard of fig trees hopefully by next year


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 13, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> @jerryb73 did this movie scare you when you were a kid? I remember it always being on tv around halloween?
> View attachment 4420592


Lol. Never heard of it. But probably so...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 13, 2019)

Not really


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2019)

ShamrockGrow said:


> Dug and levelled a portion of my 60 foot polytunnel. I'll be planting an orchard of fig trees hopefully by next year


What kind of figs? I just pulled a caprifig.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 13, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> These are my brand of flip flops. They are uniquely valuable and worth every penny. They carry thirst quenching technology in the sole.
> 
> View attachment 4420627


I’ve had 2 pairs of those since they came out and never once used the bottle opener lol.
I’ll be out shopping for new flip flops, turn the pair over and see that bottle opener crap and get pissed everytime.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I’ve had 2 pairs of those since they came out and never once used the bottle opener lol.
> I’ll be out shopping for new flip flops, turn the pair over and see that bottle opener crap and get pissed everytime.


I have. Although I will confess I didn't drink the beer. It made me queasy thinking about the bottom of my shoe up close to where I would drink from. But I was more than happy to volunteer to poison everyone else. I'm nice like that.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 13, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I have. Although I will confess I didn't drink the beer. It made me queasy thinking about the bottom of my shoe up close to where I would drink from. But I was more than happy to volunteer to poison everyone else. I'm nice like that.


I could probably more utilize them if i had em nowadays now that I don’t smoke. I no longer carry around a lighter.


----------



## raratt (Nov 13, 2019)

I put off grocery shopping until today, and I forgot to take the extra bag of Halloween candy back. I guess I'll just have to figure out what to do with it... I really like chocolate. I'm done, B&S time.


----------



## lokie (Nov 13, 2019)

ShamrockGrow said:


> Dug and levelled a portion of my 60 foot polytunnel. I'll be planting an orchard of fig trees hopefully by next year



Will you be providing Figgy pudding for the whole class? lol

Fuck, now I have the munchies.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Nov 13, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I have. Although I will confess I didn't drink the beer. It made me queasy thinking about the bottom of my shoe up close to where I would drink from. But I was more than happy to volunteer to poison everyone else. I'm nice like that.


Pussy fart


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 13, 2019)

Trim, trim, trim. Put hella buds in brown paper bags and cardboard boxes. At least until the drying racks come in tomorrow . I ran out of room to hang dry on lines. Good problem to have. Glad I have staggered harvests lol. Busy winter coming at me fast rn.


----------



## lokie (Nov 13, 2019)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> Pussy fart


queasy *≠ *queefy


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 13, 2019)

Duck, it hit here, been in the 30 and upper 20's down here, holy shit it's cold. 
Ok back to the space tomato


----------



## raratt (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Nov 13, 2019)

It Wednesday so i cropped 35 pounds of course


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 14, 2019)

I kinda want to go order one of these just to see the reaction. 1,200 calorie death coffee anyone? 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=766720197066721


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 14, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I kinda want to go order one of these just to see the reaction. 1,200 calorie death coffee anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What exactly is happening here?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 14, 2019)

I guess it's a secret menu item. He's ordering a coffee with nine sugars and nine creams.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 14, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I guess it's a secret menu item. He's ordering a coffee with nine sugars and nine creams.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 14, 2019)

At the Ford garage getting truck serviced, most of the snow melted.
Except for a little bit on somebody's Cobra. Not sure who would drive a rear wheel drive 400+ HP car in this weather, bet he can spin donuts pretty easy.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 14, 2019)

Hanging out with Louis the great.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 14, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I guess it's a secret menu item. He's ordering a coffee with nine sugars and nine creams.


I'd be taking 9 shits. Within the next 9 hrs.


----------



## Joedank (Nov 14, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4418337


This is my life today ... 6 hours of meetings ...lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 14, 2019)

Note to self, don't take shortcut home from Ford garage. This thing took 25 minutes to make an easy turn in front of me, equivalent of three 18 wheelers long. Then went 2 mph for a quarter mile until I could turn away from it.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 14, 2019)

Framing for store front transom windows suck


----------



## Bareback (Nov 14, 2019)

I don’t know why it doubled my pics, I’m new to this phone


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 14, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I don’t know why it doubled my pics, I’m new to this phone


Fixed it.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 14, 2019)

Diet is going well I call this a liquid lunch


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 14, 2019)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 4421200View attachment 4421202View attachment 4421203
> 
> Framing for store front transom windows suck


Nice to see you know what you’re doing and stood the studs up the right way. It fucking cracks me up when you see framing with the punchouts the wrong way.
Allot of people don’t know the reason those punchouts are suppossed to be that way is for if we pass some cold rolled channel through the wall, and hammer it down on the flat. 3/4 or 1-1/2” to stiffen up the walls when needed. Usually we’ll do it at 4’, 8’ etc. anyways, whether you knew that or not, i’m sure you did, looks good bro. I miss that shit big time.

You set those 1pc door frames too? Fucking pisses me off when the god damn sparky’s drive over the spreaders with their scissor lifts.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 14, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Fucking pisses me off when the god damn sparky’s drive over the spreaders with their scissor lifts.


Smashed it out of the park


----------



## Bareback (Nov 15, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Nice to see you know what you’re doing and stood the studs up the right way. It fucking cracks me up when you see framing with the punchouts the wrong way.
> Allot of people don’t know the reason those punchouts are suppossed to be that way is for if we pass some cold rolled channel through the wall, and hammer it down on the flat. 3/4 or 1-1/2” to stiffen up the walls when needed. Usually we’ll do it at 4’, 8’ etc. anyways, whether you knew that or not, i’m sure you did, looks good bro. I miss that shit big time.
> 
> You set those 1pc door frames too? Fucking pisses me off when the god damn sparky’s drive over the spreaders with their scissor lifts.


I had a 50/50 shot at getting the studs right...lol.
Yeah I have done this whole job by myself, ceiling and floor demo, setting jams, framing, and I’ll start hanging later today. The wall height is 10’-6” so it’s all 12’ fire check, I had 40 boards delivered so it ain’t that bad. The pisser is this building has no parking and I’m on the third floor so everything has to be moved for over two blocks just to get it on site. I walked 4-1/2 miles on Monday getting tools in here and trash out. 

I also will be doing the ceiling, finishing, painting, flooring, and hardware. 

I’ve had to give up my boots and wear my tennis shoes because of all the walking, and the f’ing temps are in the mid 30’s - mid 40’s with rain. FML.

Have a good one bro.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 15, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I had a 50/50 shot at getting the studs right...lol.
> Yeah I have done this whole job by myself, ceiling and floor demo, setting jams, framing, and I’ll start hanging later today. The wall height is 10’-6” so it’s all 12’ fire check, I had 40 boards delivered so it ain’t that bad. The pisser is this building has no parking and I’m on the third floor so everything has to be moved for over two blocks just to get it on site. I walked 4-1/2 miles on Monday getting tools in here and trash out.
> 
> I also will be doing the ceiling, finishing, painting, flooring, and hardware.
> ...


Nice!

Usually we’ll joke and say to an apprentice “make sure and bring your running shoes tomorrow!”
You actually needed a pair! Dang dude. I would be on jobs and the absolute worse is setting up far away from the gang box and materials. That shit is bullshit. You’re beat up before you even start building.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 15, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I had a 50/50 shot at getting the studs right...lol.
> Yeah I have done this whole job by myself, ceiling and floor demo, setting jams, framing, and I’ll start hanging later today. The wall height is 10’-6” so it’s all 12’ fire check, I had 40 boards delivered so it ain’t that bad. The pisser is this building has no parking and I’m on the third floor so everything has to be moved for over two blocks just to get it on site. I walked 4-1/2 miles on Monday getting tools in here and trash out.
> 
> I also will be doing the ceiling, finishing, painting, flooring, and hardware.
> ...


How do you attach the wall material? Metal construction wasn't a common thing back in my day


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 15, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Seeing if I have any money due me. About 6 years ago, I used the unclaimed funds site for Nevada and found $1300 my father (who I hadn't seen since 1963) left in a checking account. Claimed it as his heir. This site searches most of the states. Others you have to access the state site. I've got another claim working, a friend of my mom died in 2002 and left her the estate. Mom dies and her estate passes to me so... good chance I'll get this too. About $600. Some of the amounts aren't worth the hassle (copies of death certificate/will etc) that you have to send in.
> 
> 
> 
> MissingMoney.com


was curious, checked out the TN site, got 67 bucks from a job i quit a long time ago....pays to look, i guess


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 15, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> How do you attach the wall material? Metal construction wasn't a common thing back my day


The really thin studs (25ga) you use regular pointed screws but fine thread. 20ga and up we use self tapping screws.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 15, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> The really thin studs (25ga) you use regular pointed screws but fine thread. 20ga and up we use self tapping screws.


what is the most common wall material? is drywall still used? and is there a base material under the final facing material?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 15, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> was curious, checked out the TN site, got 67 bucks from a job i quit a long time ago....pays to look, i guess


Cocktails are on Roger tonight.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 15, 2019)

one round, 67 bucks don't go far at 7 dollars a drink...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 15, 2019)

or we could get a gallon of Shine.....
too bad popcorn passed away. the new guys stuff ain't bad, but i miss talkin to Mr. Sutton


----------



## Bareback (Nov 15, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> How do you attach the wall material? Metal construction wasn't a common thing back in my day




Either I use the sharp point or the drill point screws for assembly and framing it all depends on how the metal is and how sharp or dull this batch of screws are, I use the lead/nail anchor to attach the plates and door jams to concrete and the wedge anchor for hanging the ceiling and lights, those tools plus a sds hammer drill is just about all it takes. Of course various levels, hammers, chalk lines, scaffolding, ladders.... ok to be honest everything in the truck.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 15, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> what is the most common wall material? is drywall still used? and is there a base material under the final facing material?


Yup, drywall still the most common, even if it’s gonna have a diamond plaster finish in it. For that we usually us “blue board” it’s a gypsum board also but has a special paper that the interior plaster bonds to the best. That veneer plaster is only around 1/8” thick.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 15, 2019)

Arrived in Las Vegas at 3am, and here it is 8am and I have awoken...wtf brain? When did you begin to hate sleep?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 15, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> or we could get a gallon of Shine.....
> too bad popcorn passed away. the new guys stuff ain't bad, but i miss talkin to Mr. Sutton


I'm not very familiar with moonshine brands. I tried old smokey moonshine, it was some berry flavour, it tasted pretty good and didn't harsh your throat out like screech.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 15, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Yup, drywall still the most common, even if it’s gonna have a *diamond plaster finish in it. *For that we usually us “blue board” it’s a gypsum board also but has a special paper that the interior plaster bonds to the best. That veneer plaster is only around 1/8” thick.


I still have a fondness for Lowes paper over insulation.

Lol, not in the house of course but I do seem to spend a lot of time in here in shed 1. 


Lots of leaves came down with the snow, nice sunny day to suck them up.


Good morning girls.


----------



## ShamrockGrow (Nov 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> What kind of figs? I just pulled a caprifig.


Common Figs, specifically ones that have early ripening times


----------



## ShamrockGrow (Nov 15, 2019)

lokie said:


> Will you be providing Figgy pudding for the whole class? lol
> 
> Fuck, now I have the munchies.


haaa unfortunately not, my rap game is null and void!


----------



## raratt (Nov 15, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Arrived in Las Vegas at 3am, and here it is 8am and I have awoken...wtf brain? When did you begin to hate sleep?


It's the city that never sleeps? Edit: OK, that's NY, but still...


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 15, 2019)

Well made it to my weekly plasma donation this morning. Sunny day today. Get some stuff done outside. All hail space tomato...


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Arrived in Las Vegas at 3am, and here it is 8am and I have awoken...wtf brain? When did you begin to hate sleep?


LOL I left at 3 am to visit Long Beach. You got the better deal. Have a lot of fun, get rich and eat well!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I left at 3 am to visit Long Beach. You got the better deal. Have a lot of fun, get rich and eat well!


I vividly remember being in Long Beach in summer 1963. My dad took us on a cross country vacation and stopped a couple different places to hook up for a day with guys he soldiered with in the South Pacific 20 years earlier.

His buddy rode us all around on a site seeing tour telling war stories while my dad kept saying 'I remember that.' An interesting tour I wish I had on tape. Looked pretty nice back then from the back seat of a big Buick.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 15, 2019)

So far I’ve consumed a pound and a half of mixed mussels, jumbo shrimp, and mud bugs. 

I will update after my next consumption session


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I vividly remember being in Long Beach in summer 1963. My dad took us on a cross country vacation and stopped a couple different places to hook up for a day with guys he soldiered with in the South Pacific 20 years earlier.
> 
> His buddy rode us all around on a site seeing tour telling war stories while my dad kept saying 'I remember that.' An interesting tour I wish I had on tape. Looked pretty nice back then from the back seat of a big Buick.


Did your mom go or was it a boys trip?


----------



## Kisskorv (Nov 15, 2019)

I spend some Times in My grow room. Felling the atomsphere, after a while I started to do some drawing, lying on the floorl with My gris around me.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 15, 2019)

@raratt you watching the finals?


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 15, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> ...telling war stories while my dad kept saying 'I remember that.' An interesting tour I wish I had on tape.


IK it's not the same as your Dad talking but the Library of Congress has a real interesting oral history Vet's program. It's chilling, listening to some of these guys relating their days/weeks/months at Guadalcanal, Okinawa as well as the European theater. Their stories pale to some of the ones from the trenches of WW1.









Search results from Available Online, Veterans History Project, Personal Narrative


Search results 1 - 25 of 84747.



www.loc.gov








__





Experiencing War (World War I: The Great War): Stories from the Veterans History Project (Library of Congress)


Experiencing War (World War I: The Great War). World War I is among the least documented wars of those covered by the Veterans History Project, and the numbers of collections relating its experiences are not likely to grow dramatically. Because all but a handful of WWI vets are no longer alive...



www.loc.gov


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 15, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> So far I’ve consumed a pound and a half of mixed mussels, jumbo shrimp, and mud bugs. I will update after my next consumption session


I'd Asking for a friend, rather hear about the end results as it were...






Posts from the toilet


There is nothing like a good joint and a healthy dump at the same time.:eyesmoke:



rollitup.org


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 15, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> I'd Asking for a friend, rather hear about the end results as it were...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I definitely read this post while sitting on the terlitt


----------



## raratt (Nov 15, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> @raratt you watching the finals?
> View attachment 4421623


DVR'd them.


----------



## raratt (Nov 15, 2019)

I was feeling kinda cold a bit ago and I know it isn't cold in here. I grabbed a thermometer, 101.1, damn. I guess I'll get an appointment next week. I'll medicate with some tincture in a bit, at least I'll feel a bit better.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 15, 2019)

raratt said:


> DVR'd them.


I usually don’t watch much of friday qualifying unless i’m at track lol. Same with Sat. I usually always watch sundays on dvr. But being the finals i’ll watch a little more than usual


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 15, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not very familiar with moonshine brands. I tried old smokey moonshine, it was some berry flavour, it tasted pretty good and didn't harsh your throat out like screech.


popcorn ain't a brand, it was an old man...who made shine, and pretty damn good shine.






old smoky isn't shine, it's craft liquor....after they cut shine, it's still at least 160 proof. it has to "hold a bead" on a jar, it will do something similar to the legs wine makes on a glass if it's high enough proof, if it doesn't, it's not strong enough....


----------



## raratt (Nov 15, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I usually don’t watch much of friday qualifying unless i’m at track lol. Same with Sat. I usually always watch sundays on dvr. But being the finals i’ll watch a little more than usual


Friday evening qualifying is the most important I think, but it's a craps shoot if they play it or not. Putting off airing Sat qualifying to before the finals on Sun is stupid.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 15, 2019)

raratt said:


> Friday evening qualifying is the most important I think, but it's a craps shoot if they play it or not. Putting off airing Sat qualifying to before the finals on Sun is stupid.


It’s a crap shoot when you’re at Sonoma for friday qualifying. It’s like every other year they’ll actually race top fuel after dark, which is the main reason i’d go. Everytime i’ve been to friday qualifying at pomona(dad lived in pomona for years) they finished the funny car and dragster qualifying runs at night. At Sonoma, bunch of fucking pussies that complain about noise, even though they live pretty far away from the track. It’s stupid.


----------



## raratt (Nov 15, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> It’s a crap shoot when you’re at Sonoma for friday qualifying. It’s like every other year they’ll actually race top fuel after dark, which is the main reason i’d go. Everytime i’ve been to friday qualifying at pomona(dad lived in pomona for years) they finished the funny car and dragster qualifying runs at night. At Sonoma, bunch of fucking pussies that complain about noise, even though they live pretty far away from the track. It’s stupid.


I guess it scares the grapes.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 15, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> IK it's not the same as your Dad talking but the Library of Congress has a real interesting oral history Vet's program. It's chilling, listening to some of these guys relating their days/weeks/months at Guadalcanal, Okinawa as well as the European theater. Their stories pale to some of the ones from the trenches of WW1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, I'll save the link.

My dad used to hook up once a year with his outfit for get togethers. They actually printed a book with everyone's name in it and where they went from mid 1942 until the end. I doubt if anyone is left at this point, dad would be 101 now.
I know I have that book stored in the attic of his old house where my daughter now lives. I'll have to go attic hunting when it gets too cold to work outside.

Everytime I go up there I wind up spending hours running into things I forgot about. There's a box of Japanese family pictures, religious items, little Jap flags, documents, etc., that were recovered from dead soldiers, my dad saved them. They kind of show the other side was human and it was their government that sent them to fight. Pictures of wives and children, mothers and fathers, etc., that they never saw again. I was fascinated looking through them as a kid. 

I still have my dad's discharge uniform. He brought over in a suit bag one day 20-25 years ago worried that my mom would throw it away or something. Lol. No chance of that.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 15, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I still have my dad's discharge uniform. He brought over in a suit bag one day 20-25 years ago worried that my mom would throw it away or something. Lol. No chance of that.


Nice!
I’m gonna make a trip down to SoCal for christmas to visit family. We were all gonna go last christmas but then the fire. I was going to surprise my cousin with my grandpas ww2 canteen.@BarnBuster thx again!
That cousin of mine has shitloads of my grandpas other stuff from the wars and from the other years he was enlisted. Not that the canteen isn’t safe with me, but i’ll let him add it to the collection.


----------



## SSGrower (Nov 15, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I still have a fondness for Lowes paper over insulation.
> View attachment 4421470
> Lol, not in the house of course but I do seem to spend a lot of time in here in shed 1.


I sorta pegged you as a concrete guy.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> I definitely read this post while sitting on the terlitt


Then you must have room for another pound of Mussels  and the debauch continues


----------



## lokie (Nov 15, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I usually don’t watch much of friday qualifying unless i’m at track lol. Same with Sat. I usually always watch sundays on dvr. But being the finals i’ll watch a little more than usual


----------



## raratt (Nov 16, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> discharge uniform.


I have mine, but there is no way I can fit in it. I get that my waist isn't what it used to be, but my shoulders are too wide is the problem. How does that happen?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 16, 2019)

raratt said:


> I have mine, but there is no way I can fit in it. I get that my waist isn't what it used to be, but my shoulders are too wide is the problem. How does that happen?


My dad couldn't come close to fitting in it. He weighed 185-190 most of his life.

He was discharged at 142 after 3 years of island hopping and jungle fighting and he got malaria before antibiotics were in widespread use. He said they gave him quinine for it and was sick for weeks in Australia where they sent them for treatment. He was never able to donate blood because of it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Nov 16, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4422202


Where have you been?


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 16, 2019)

Several pounds of enormous king crab legs have been added to the conquest


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 17, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> popcorn ain't a brand, it was an old man...who made shine, and pretty damn good shine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol “take the hair off a wooden leg”. I don’t think we’re allowed to have that high of alcohol content here.

It’s been all weed all weekend for me. Got the harvest bagged and everything cleaned up. Moved the seedlings into the buckets and made some cannabutter with popcorn bud. Not sure what I’m going to make with the butter.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 17, 2019)

I made chocolate chip cookies. They look better than they taste.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 17, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I made chocolate chip cookies. They look better than they taste.
> 
> View attachment 4422454


They’re beautiful, are they medicated?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 17, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> They’re beautiful, are they medicated?


Thanks! There’s 1lb of cannabutter in them. I used all the fluffy buds under the canopy for the butter. I just ate one and have no idea what I’m in for lol


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 17, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thanks! There’s 1lb of cannabutter in them. I used all the fluffy buds under the canopy for the butter


Wow. 1 lb in 23 cookies? Wow...lol, gonna be some good cookies


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 17, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thanks! There’s 1lb of cannabutter in them. I used all the fluffy buds under the canopy for the butter. I just ate one and have no idea what I’m in for lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 17, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thanks! There’s 1lb of cannabutter in them. I used all the fluffy buds under the canopy for the butter. I just ate one and have no idea what I’m in for lol


Holy shit. It's going to be a wild ride, you'll just want to stay home, preferably holed up in the closet


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 17, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Wow. 1 lb in 23 cookies? Wow...lol, gonna be some good cookies


There was 24 before the pic. It probably wasn’t quite a lb. I used one pound of butter and 30 grams of fluffy bud to make the butter.



Singlemalt said:


> Holy shit. It's going to be a wild ride, you'll just want to stay home, preferably holed up in the closet


Lol I don’t have anywhere to be this afternoon.

Almost an hour later and I’m just starting to feel it


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 17, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> There was 24 before the pic. It probably wasn’t quite a lb. I used one pound of butter and 30 grams of fluffy bud to make the butter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it will ride like a train, slowly but inexorably accelerating


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 17, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> There was 24 before the pic. It probably wasn’t quite a lb. I used one pound of butter and 30 grams of fluffy bud to make the butter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And almost an hour later...
Are you doing ok?

SH420


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 17, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> And almost an hour later...
> Are you doing ok?
> 
> SH420


Or conscious still?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 17, 2019)

@Aeroknow 

Bottled last month, the freshest I ever got from Giant Eagle! May have to get another tomorrow.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 17, 2019)

Took pictures of some mushrooms:


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 17, 2019)

I currently have WAY too many clones for comfort, and they're getting bigger every day. I peeked in the cloner after 8 days, and discovered more than half are exploding with roots. Too soon! I'm not ready -









I just potted these last week, growing fast -




Even though I harvested and trimmed last week, I gotta do it again. This tray is ripe and has to come down to make room for the overstock of clones -



Half of the tray is OG Kush, which is great because I am almost out and she's the bestseller -





Some Strawberry Cheesecake still in the rack ready to be jarred -



Heavy, dense nugs. I smoke her every day. I like to have a week off between harvests, but that's not always possible. Blessing/curse, you know how it goes. Trying to pull in all I can before legal rec hits town 1/1/2020...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 17, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Where have you been?


I've been kinda busy lately. 

Things are not going well with Louis and we are running out of options.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 17, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've been kinda busy lately.
> 
> Things are not going well with Louis and we are running out of options.


What's going wrong?


----------



## raratt (Nov 17, 2019)

I bought eggs this morning for breakfast (because I forgot to yesterday) and took a long nap. I'm hoping more rest will help get rid of the crud I have.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 17, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> There was 24 before the pic. It probably wasn’t quite a lb. I used one pound of butter and 30 grams of fluffy bud to make the butter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you used close to a pound of butter in 2 dozen cookies?


----------



## Turanchala (Nov 17, 2019)

Hi can anyone tell me where I should post / ask for advice I am new to here and have a thread but no reply


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 17, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've been kinda busy lately.
> 
> Things are not going well with Louis and we are running out of options.


We're all pulling for Louis and hope everything works out.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 17, 2019)

Turanchala said:


> Hi can anyone tell me where I should post / ask for advice I am new to here and have a thread but no reply


what type advice?

Edit: Try the Hydroponics/Aeroponics sub forum; but it's the weekend so be patient


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 17, 2019)

Turanchala said:


> Hi can anyone tell me where I should post / ask for advice I am new to here and have a thread but no reply


You posted in the correct place earlier, it's a slow night. 'Strange growth and coloring'?

You are using a hell of a lot of different bottles of stuff there, I use like two things and a bud booster late and run in soil. All those bottles of stuff are mesmerising to me, do you really need all that?


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 17, 2019)

P


raratt said:


> I bought eggs this morning for breakfast (because I forgot to yesterday) and took a long nap. I'm hoping more rest will help get rid of the crud I have.


Why didn’t you tell me you could of popped round ive got heaps


----------



## Turanchala (Nov 17, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> what type advice?
> 
> Edit: Try the Hydroponics/Aeroponics sub forum; but it's the weekend so be patient


I just wanted maybe some tips of when to add the additives instead of just reading the bottle , maybe like prefrences if you was using the same stuff idk I’m sorry if troubled you


----------



## Turanchala (Nov 17, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You posted in the correct place earlier, it's a slow night. 'Strange growth and coloring'?
> 
> You are using a hell of a lot of different bottles of stuff there, I use like two things and a bud booster late and run in soil. All those bottles of stuff are mesmerising to me, do you really need all that?


I think all the additives work together idk when is best tho I can of course go off the bottle


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 17, 2019)

Turanchala said:


> I just wanted maybe some tips of when to add the additives instead of just reading the bottle , maybe like prefrences if you was using the same stuff idk I’m sorry if troubled you


No problem; but I'm a soil guy and I don't use those sorts of nutes, sorry.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 17, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> What's going wrong?


PM on the way...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 18, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> And it will ride like a train, slowly but inexorably accelerating





shrxhky420 said:


> And almost an hour later...
> Are you doing ok?
> 
> SH420





Metasynth said:


> Or conscious still?


A whole cookie was way too much. I went from I like this high to I might be dying in thirty minutes. I slept for almost 10 hours, I can't remember the last time I slept that long. 



Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you used close to a pound of butter in 2 dozen cookies?
> View attachment 4422644


Lol I guess I added too much butter then. How do you guys do it? This recipe called for 1lb butter and 2.5 cups of flower. I had to dial it back to 2 cups flower. In that situation do you cut your cannabutter with regular butter?


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 18, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> A whole cookie was way too much. I went from I like this high to I might be dying in thirty minutes. I slept for almost 10 hours, I can't remember the last time I slept that long.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I guess I added too much butter then. How do you guys do it? This recipe called for 1lb butter and 2.5 cups of flower. I had to dial it back to 2 cups flower. In that situation do you cut your cannabutter with regular butter?



Lol! I hate overdoing it with the funny baked goods, it's a ride you can't get off of. Just have to hang on tight and pray you don't go permanently insane. Yes, when you make butter that crazy strong, dilute it with normal butter. The end product will taste better, too. Be careful with the baking, young lady. Better to under do it than over do it...


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 18, 2019)

Turanchala said:


> I think all the additives work together idk when is best tho I can of course go off the bottle


You seriously don't need all that stuff. Though that's not what the guys in the grow shop will tell you. They love the noobs. Over the decade I've been growing, I went from about 6-8 bottles down to 2. Hydro flower nutes part A and B. That's it (plus additives for adjusting ph, of course). I don't even use veg nutes for plants in veg. All those plants of mine above your first post get the exact same nutrient solution. KISS principle is best, especially when you're just starting off. Best of luck, unless you're a sock...


----------



## Bareback (Nov 18, 2019)

Turanchala said:


> I just wanted maybe some tips of when to add the additives instead of just reading the bottle , maybe like prefrences if you was using the same stuff idk I’m sorry if troubled you


Sometimes less is more.... I’m not sure where you’re other post is so if someone can link it, I’ll say the same thing that everyone else is saying. 

Good luck and it’s no trouble for us to help.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 18, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> A whole cookie was way too much. I went from I like this high to I might be dying in thirty minutes. I slept for almost 10 hours, I can't remember the last time I slept that long.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I guess I added too much butter then. How do you guys do it? This recipe called for 1lb butter and 2.5 cups of flower. I had to dial it back to 2 cups flower. In that situation do you cut your cannabutter with regular butter?


honestly i wasn't talking about how high you would get, i was talking about how clogged your arteries are going to get....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 18, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol! I hate overdoing it with the funny baked goods, it's a ride you can't get off of. Just have to hang on tight and pray you don't go permanently insane. Yes, when you make butter that crazy strong, dilute it with normal butter. The end product will taste better, too. Be careful with the baking, young lady. Better to under do it than over do it...


This is the second time that I really overdid it with edibles. It wasn't nearly as bad as the gummies, that high made it so I felt sick to my stomach and I couldn't close my eyes without having the sensation that the room was rapidly spinning. This was more of a strong body high that just kept ramping up until I passed out on the sofa. Next time I'll definitely cut it 50/50 with regular butter. I want to try gingerbread cookies next. I think the ginger, cloves and molasses will do a good job of covering the taste. I put an extra two tablespoons of cocoa in there and the weed taste was still really strong. I still have tons of trim to try a few different recipes. 





Roger A. Shrubber said:


> honestly i wasn't talking about how high you would get, i was talking about how clogged your arteries are going to get....


lol I don't eat high fat cookies or sweets very often. With this batch I'll make it half of a cookie or less every once in a while and I'll also give some away so it shouldn't be too bad. They were sweetened with agave nectar so there's a few extra vitamins in there.  I'd love to know a way to make edibles without all the fat


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 18, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> This is the second time that I really overdid it with edibles. It wasn't nearly as bad as the gummies, that high made it so I felt sick to my stomach and I couldn't close my eyes without having the sensation that the room was rapidly spinning. This was more of a strong body high that just kept ramping up until I passed out on the sofa. Next time I'll definitely cut it 50/50 with regular butter. I want to try gingerbread cookies next. I think the ginger, cloves and molasses will do a good job of covering the taste. I put an extra two tablespoons of cocoa in there and the weed taste was still really strong. I still have tons of trim to try a few different recipes.
> 
> View attachment 4422801
> 
> ...


i find that coconut extract helps with the taste a little. not sure what it is in the coconut...try it and see


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 18, 2019)

I do a dry ice extraction, decarb the kief, and make my edibles/tinctures , no "green" taste.


----------



## Nizza (Nov 18, 2019)

you could make gummies with alcohol tincture , which I would think is less fat


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> This is the second time that I really overdid it with edibles. It wasn't nearly as bad as the gummies, that high made it so I felt sick to my stomach and I couldn't close my eyes without having the sensation that the room was rapidly spinning. This was more of a strong body high that just kept ramping up until I passed out on the sofa. Next time I'll definitely cut it 50/50 with regular butter. I want to try gingerbread cookies next. I think the ginger, cloves and molasses will do a good job of covering the taste. I put an extra two tablespoons of cocoa in there and the weed taste was still really strong. I still have tons of trim to try a few different recipes.
> 
> View attachment 4422801
> 
> ...


Keep Benadryl around, 25 to 50 mg can really assist with reducing an edible overdose.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 18, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol I guess I added too much butter then. How do you guys do it?


It depends on how potent the butter is.

Last time I made cookies I used 2 oz of bud in an lb. of butter and used the whole lb. to make 48 choc chip cookies. The weed was fresh outdoor mids, I would say, not fire. A half a joint would get you pretty stoned though.

So the cookies were potent and I would basically quarter them for a good dose. You really never know how good something's going to be until it's done.

I was baking like 6 at a time so I didn't burn them and was testing them after the first 6 were done.

I was almost hallucinating an hour and a half later after eating a piece, then another piece, etc.

I also kinda think they're at their best hot right out of the oven or maybe I just OD'd a little bit.

I still have a couple in the freezer.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 18, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i find that coconut extract helps with the taste a little. not sure what it is in the coconut...try it and see


that would probably be pretty good with the strong chocolate flavour. I could probably also use shredded coconut. I bet mint would also work well. 



BobBitchen said:


> I do a dry ice extraction, decarb the kief, and make my edibles/tinctures , no "green" taste.


Is that the same as using bubble bags? I screwed up my bags by not cleaning them well enough and need to buy new ones. I liked the hash, never thought about using it for edibles. 



Nizza said:


> you could make gummies with alcohol tincture , which I would think is less fat


Gummies are on my list of edibles to make for sure. I still have a big supply of really strong bonnie and clyde gummies to get through before I'll need more.



curious2garden said:


> Keep Benadryl around, 25 to 50 mg can really assist with reducing an edible overdose.


Really? I had no idea... and I actually have that in the medicine cabinet. I've read that a large dose of cbd will also counteract the effects.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 18, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> It depends on how potent the butter is.
> 
> Last time I made cookies I used 2 oz of bud in an lb. of butter and used the whole lb. to make 48 choc chip cookies. The weed was fresh outdoor mids, I would say, not fire. A half a joint would get you pretty stoned though.
> 
> ...


Lol that's hilarious and a lot more bud than I used. How many pieces did you end up eating?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 18, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is that the same as using bubble bags? I screwed up my bags by not cleaning them well enough and need to buy new ones. I liked the hash, never thought about using it for edibles.


yep,


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 18, 2019)

This weeks adventures.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 18, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol that's hilarious and a lot more bud than I used. How many pieces did you end up eating?


I don't know. A couple of the first ones out of the oven broke up a little bit before I caught on let them cool a little before I stuck a spatula under them. I'm not an experienced cookie maker.

So I wrecked a couple, and kept eating pieces until I ate too much because they weren't pretty whole cookies.

I recommend not trying them until you're done baking and everything is cleaned up and put away, I figured I would be fine but it hits you pretty hard when it totally kicks in.

Like nutes, less is more. Lol. Sleeping isn't the goal.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 18, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> that would probably be pretty good with the strong chocolate flavour. I could probably also use shredded coconut. I bet mint would also work well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


probably, i just don't like mint...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 18, 2019)

I used probably a half P+ in this last batch of butter yesterday. About 2 pounds of butter. Haven't tested it yet, but I'm sure they're strong enough to get me lifted lol. Also made some Habanero salsa(no weed in it lol)with a couple ripe Habaneros. Super scrumptious.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 18, 2019)

I got tired of the OD'ing after the requisite dose testing; now I don't decarb and just make qwiso into hash


----------



## Bareback (Nov 18, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4422819View attachment 4422820View attachment 4422821View attachment 4422822View attachment 4422823View attachment 4422824View attachment 4422825View attachment 4422826View attachment 4422827View attachment 4422828
> This weeks adventures.


You’re such a badass that your sperm has barbed tails. 

Damn nice adventure.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 18, 2019)

Good show on the radio, but no sound.

50°, good day to go to the other house and wash cars and truck. Fresh air!


----------



## Bareback (Nov 18, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4422882
> Good show on the radio, but no sound.
> 
> 50°, good day to go to the other house and wash cars and truck. Fresh air!


Why does the passenger airbag show the passenger holding a package and taking a shit


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> ....snip.....
> Really? I had no idea... and I actually have that in the medicine cabinet. I've read that a large dose of cbd will also counteract the effects.


CBD might but I know Benadryl will for sure. I wouldn't risk potentiating the effect. Pharmacophysiologically we don't know everything about THC and CBD's mechanism of action.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 18, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I don't know. A couple of the first ones out of the oven broke up a little bit before I caught on let them cool a little before I stuck a spatula under them. I'm not an experienced cookie maker.
> 
> So I wrecked a couple, and kept eating pieces until I ate too much because they weren't pretty whole cookies.
> 
> ...


I would have been in a coma if I ate more than one. You and @FresnoFarmer are hard core!

I often go heavy on the nutes too  For me the goal with edibles is to turn off my mind and let me fall asleep quickly. It's hard 'cause there's often a fine line between blissful sleep and full blown panic attack.



curious2garden said:


> CBD might but I know Benadryl will for sure. I wouldn't risk potentiating the effect. Pharmacophysiologically we don't know everything about THC and CBD's mechanism of action.


Probably not the best time to be experimenting with alternative remedies. Last week I was reading that health Canada is reviewing whether Benadryl should be available over the counter due to potential side effects. 



https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/canadian-allergists-benadryl-side-effects-warning-1.5358283


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Nov 18, 2019)

finished butchering the venison. ground up half the burger last night, finishing today, with grandmas old fashioned hand crank grinder. takes time, but worth it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 18, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I would have been in a coma if I ate more than one. You and @FresnoFarmer are hard core!


I've told this story before but for the sake of exposing my own mortality I will repeat.

My first cookie making adventure was of the peanut butter variety.

Friday evening:
I ate one. . . Nothing
I ate another . . . still nothing.
I ate two more as I was beginning lift off.

I then spent the better part of two days in bed cause I was too stoned to move.

Thank goodness it was the weekend cause that ride was VERY UNCOMFORTABLE !


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 18, 2019)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> finished butchering the venison. ground up half the burger last night, finishing today, with grandmas old fashioned hand crank grinder. takes time, but worth it.View attachment 4422915


Welcome to RIU @PioneerValleyOG .
If you're a hunter you might like this thread.




__





Big Game Hunters, Show Your Stuff


Before someone crawls up my butt for being a trophy hunter, I'll qualify this by saying I'm a meat hunter. I utilize every animal I harvest & if it happens to have nice horns or antlers then its a bonus. I've fed my family for over 25 years mostly on wild game & I have to say we eat good ! Here...



rollitup.org


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 18, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Why does the passenger airbag show the passenger holding a package and taking a shit


I don't know, I never actually read the manual except the part about synching my phone.

That symbol is usually only there for 15 seconds when I start it up or when a dog is riding with me. You have to weigh so much to activate the air bag.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 18, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've told this story before but for the sake of exposing my own mortality I will repeat.
> 
> My first cookie making adventure was of the peanut butter variety.
> 
> ...


 rofl I'm laughing with you not at you. How much time passed between your first cookie and the third and fourth? I have to assume that most people who regularly use have had a bad experience at some point on edibles. The first time I did them was with a trusted person and I had a pretty good trip.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Nov 18, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Welcome to RIU @PioneerValleyOG .
> If you're a hunter you might like this thread.
> 
> 
> ...


i am absolutely a meat hunter, and not really into the big antler thing. filling my freezer with all natural meat is as important as growing my own smoke. we still can our own applesauce and other foods. i hope i did not offend anyone on the site. i refrained from posting inappropriate pics, saving them for my own site, which focuses on hunting. living in the 'sticks' and pursuing a sustainable lifestyle is where im at.thanks for your input!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 18, 2019)

Cars are all done, now I need to get 2 appliance bulbs to brighten up my downstairs fridge. Pretty dark in there this morning when I was looking for OJ.

This retirement shit is great except that you have to be old or rich to qualify.

And I'm not rich.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 18, 2019)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> i am absolutely a meat hunter, and not really into the big antler thing. filling my freezer with all natural meat is as important as growing my own smoke. we still can our own applesauce and other foods. i hope i did not offend anyone on the site. i refrained from posting inappropriate pics, saving them for my own site, which focuses on hunting. living in the 'sticks' and pursuing a sustainable lifestyle is where im at.thanks for your input!


Check out the garden section as well, pic of applesauce and nudes welcome ( even if it is your neighbors nudes )


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 18, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've told this story before but for the sake of exposing my own mortality I will repeat.
> 
> My first cookie making adventure was of the peanut butter variety.
> 
> ...


In 2012 I made some so strong that my eyes were almost solid red and my first born, who was still a baby at the time, didn't recognize me. Wouldn't even let me change his diaper. Was violently fighting to get away from me and shit. Probably thought I was the devil lol.


----------



## raratt (Nov 18, 2019)

Bareback said:


> neighbors nudes )


UNLESS they look like my neighbors.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 18, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> rofl I'm laughing with you not at you. How much time passed between your first cookie and the third and fourth? I have to assume that most people who regularly use have had a bad experience at some point on edibles. The first time I did them was with a trusted person and I had a pretty good trip.


I gave the first couple about a half hour each to percolate, #3 & 4 went down the hatch about 1 hour into my science experiment.
Huge Mistake!


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 18, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Probably not the best time to be experimenting with alternative remedies. Last week I was reading that health Canada is reviewing whether Benadryl should be available over the counter due to potential side effects.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/canadian-allergists-benadryl-side-effects-warning-1.5358283


Uh-oh. Better stock up now


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 18, 2019)

Mafia chestnuts imported from Italy. $5.99 lb. at Giant Eagle.

I always love chestnuts, these ones are sweet too.
Nice IPA contrast. I may just roast a few more.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 18, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4423033
> Mafia chestnuts imported from Italy. $5.99 lb. at Giant Eagle.
> 
> I always love chestnuts, these ones are sweet too.
> Nice IPA contrast. I may just roast a few more.


Love it! This time of year and for the next 2 months(way back when), my grandmother would have roast chestnuts by the bowlful all spaced around her house, and we kids looked like chipmunks stuffed mouths and fat cheeks.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 18, 2019)

Sexual innuendos/
I'll play your pussy like nintendo/
turn your mom to a nympho/
Then I say fuck it/
take a poo in a bucket/
when I wanna be a tranny/
my penis: I tuck it


Just writin some new raps I thought you guys might like.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 18, 2019)

Pic of the butter I made yesterday .


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 18, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Pic of the butter I made yesterday .View attachment 4423123


That stuff looks lethal.
I'm searching for my "safe" closet just looking at it.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Nov 18, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Pic of the butter I made yesterday .View attachment 4423123


christ i'll try half of a little bit. that in pumpkin or pecan pie would be cool


----------



## doublejj (Nov 18, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That stuff looks lethal.
> I'm searching for my "safe" closet just looking at it.


I cannot do edibles......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 18, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Sexual innuendos/
> I'll play your pussy like nintendo/
> turn your mom to a nympho/
> Then I say fuck it/
> ...


You went off the rails there unless it was some sort of weird Haiku.
Just a suggestion.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 18, 2019)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> christ i'll try half of a little bit. that in pumpkin or pecan pie would be cool


Thanks for the idea. Pumpkin pie doesn't sound bad.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Nov 18, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Thanks for the idea. Pumpkin pie doesn't sound bad.


kahlua pecan is good to. Dads favorite. @Hookabelly? that chick could make a pie


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 18, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4423033
> Mafia chestnuts imported from Italy. $5.99 lb. at Giant Eagle.
> 
> I always love chestnuts, these ones are sweet too.
> Nice IPA contrast. I may just roast a few more.





Singlemalt said:


> Love it! This time of year and for the next 2 months(way back when), my grandmother would have roast chestnuts by the bowlful all spaced around her house, and we kids looked like chipmunks stuffed mouths and fat cheeks.



Too soon?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 18, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Too soon?


Makes me remember the first RIU BBQ. we had a bag of chestnuts that we roasted in the campfire.......


P.S. I'm not crying, you're crying.....


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 18, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Too soon?


Thanks Tyler, his voice is magnificent


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 18, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Thanks Tyler, his voice is magnificent



You got that right, I listened to it three times in a row. It's difficult to be more suave than that dude, he must have gotten mad pussy back in the day...


----------



## raratt (Nov 18, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Too soon?


Yes.


----------



## raratt (Nov 18, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Makes me remember the first RIU BBQ. I brought a bag of chestnuts that we roasted in the campfire.......
> View attachment 4423154


Speaking of which....????


----------



## doublejj (Nov 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> Speaking of which....????


I haven't scheduled or promoted one this year I have just been too busy. But we may have a small low key gathering, I'll PM you.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 18, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Too soon?


A blast from the (way back) past.
Always loved his music & voice. A true classic.


----------



## raratt (Nov 18, 2019)

raratt said:


> Yes.


@tyler.durden I guess I'm just old school, it needs to wait until after Thanksgiving, still love the song though.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 18, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Pic of the butter I made yesterday .View attachment 4423123


Damn that shit looks slightly radioactive.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 19, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Pic of the butter I made yesterday .View attachment 4423123


 

I've never seen anything like that! How long do you cook your butter?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 19, 2019)

raratt said:


> @tyler.durden I guess I'm just old school, it needs to wait until after Thanksgiving, still love the song though.


Bring on the Christmas music!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 19, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've never seen anything like that! How long do you cook your butter?


I decarb for 30-45 mins depending on ambient temp. And then I simmer in a pan for 30 mins. And then into the fridge until solidified. After that I remelt it down and strain through cheesecloth and chill. That's just how I've always done it. It tastes good too no grassy or super cannabisy flavor. Just super strong lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 19, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I decarb for 30-45 mins depending on ambient temp. And then I simmer in a pan for 30 mins. And then into the fridge until solidified. After that I remelt it down and strain through cheesecloth and chill. That's just how I've always done it. It tastes good too no grassy or super cannabisy flavor. Just super strong lol.


Are you using normal butter? I use an ardent decarboxylator that takes two hours, then cook just below simmering for two hours and my butter is light green. Your butter looks like fire!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 19, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Your butter looks like *it would set your hair on fire!*


Fixed it.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 19, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That stuff looks lethal.
> I'm searching for my "safe" closet just looking at it.


Bet it would work in this app, and a good thing to keep in the safe closet along with "your little friend"


----------



## ANC (Nov 19, 2019)

I got nothing to show for today


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2019)

ANC said:


> I got nothing to show for today


Yeah you showed up here. That's gotta count for something.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 19, 2019)

ANC said:


> I got nothing to show for today


That's ... wawful


----------



## ANC (Nov 19, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah you showed up here. That's gotta count for something.


Yeah I guess, but it is only to distract me from work I don't feel like doing this afternoon


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 19, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you using normal butter? I use an ardent decarboxylator that takes two hours, then cook just below simmering for two hours and my butter is light green. Your butter looks like fire!


I used a lot of weed that's why. It's usually in between this dark green and your light green. Next batch I'll use less weed for sure. I rubbed some on a couple late night poptarts(I'm bad) and within 30 mins I felt it. Sort of euphoric. Within the hour I was out.


Edit: And yes. Normal sweet cream butter. The kind that humans eat. Well after eating it now you might connect with other beings in different galaxy's


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2019)

ANC said:


> Yeah I guess, but it is only to distract me from work I don't feel like doing this afternoon


What are you trying to not do this afternoon?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 19, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> You got that right, I listened to it three times in a row. It's difficult to be more suave than that dude, he *must have gotten mad pussy back in the day...
> *




Well, he didn't just clone Natalie so yeah. Absolutely.


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 19, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> What are you trying to not do this afternoon?


Work...


----------



## ANC (Nov 19, 2019)

ok i managed to piss around without doing my work, now I have twice as much to do tomorrow. yeay, procrastination ftw!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 19, 2019)

ANC said:


> ok i managed to piss around without doing my work, now I have twice as much to do tomorrow. yeay, procrastination ftw!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 19, 2019)

So yesterday, I had no lights in my beer and drink fridge downstairs.

2 bulbs, 1999 Whirlpool, switched them out and nothing.

So I go online to Whirlpool, enter model number and they say new sockets or new switch. I figure both sockets can't be bad so I'm looking at a new switch for $40. I'm looking around in there to see how you would unscrew and remove the switch. And then decide I don't want to spend $40 on a switch for a 20 year old fridge. Yet.

Around midnight I get some water to take a pill and realize the water is not as cold as it should be. Fuck.

I open the freezer and the frozen Italian ice isn't solid but still kinda crunchy frozen inside. I run to the breaker box, looks OK, start shutting circuits off and on (not sure which circuit it's on), still not working. So I run an extension cord through the other room, plug it in and there's my lights shining bright and fridge kicks on and runs for an hour or 2 catching up.

So I texted my electrician buddy who's coming over after work to figure it out. 2 outlets and the overhead light switch, all within a few feet of each other are out. He thinks a plug may have gone bad, I have a bucket full of new ones and switches, hopefully we can fix everything later before something starts a fire.

This sucks. Another home owner adventure.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 19, 2019)

Went to the gym. Been slacking with all the trimming I had to do. Got in a killer worker. Now time for a Gelato finger/scissor hash blunt and some Habaneros nachos.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 19, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I used a lot of weed that's why. It's usually in between this dark green and your light green. Next batch I'll use less weed for sure. I rubbed some on a couple late night poptarts(I'm bad) and within 30 mins I felt it. Sort of euphoric. Within the hour I was out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol you don't need no stinkin' cookies. I don't know if I'm brave enough to just slather it on something and eat it, certainly not if it looks as potent as that!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 19, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol you don't need no stinkin' cookies. I don't know if I'm brave enough to just slather it on something and eat it, certainly not if it looks as potent as that!


Lol this batch is just for my insomnia and joint pain. And it works, thankfully. I would dilute it with plain butter if putting it in a recipe.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 19, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Lol this batch is just for my insomnia and *joint pain.* And it works, thankfully. I would dilute it with plain butter if putting it in a recipe.




SH420


----------



## raratt (Nov 19, 2019)

Took a short nap today. Dishes washed and/or put in dishwasher and counter cleaned off. Had enough beer on hand to just refill the beer shelf without going to the store. I think I'm pretty much over whatever bug I had. Buds and suds time soon.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 19, 2019)

It pays to have smart friends, baby.

Took a couple hours and he was totally stumped for a while trying to trace lines then eureka!


Old wire connectors weren't connected even though they looked like they were. He disconnected them, jumped a stripped wire from a live outlet and the lights came right on like magic and the plugs work again.

New modern connection, works like a charm.

Good thing the grow room wasn't in use because the fan outlet runs off this junction box. The lights have their own dedicated line.

What a pain in the ass this shit was for 2 hours. Takes a long time to trace lines and figure out what feeds what in an old house. The white wire is the original, we used yellow during remodeling so we knew to look at the white ones.


----------



## raratt (Nov 19, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> It pays to have smart friends, baby.
> 
> Took a couple hours and he was totally stumped for a while trying to trace lines then eureka!
> 
> ...


Strange, wire nuts usually hold pretty well, if they are the right size.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 19, 2019)

raratt said:


> Strange, wire nuts usually hold pretty well, if they are the right size.


That's why we were stumped for two hours. He said they can vibrate loose over time.
No comparison, once wire ends are in orange holes you have to cut them out, they aren't moving.

I have a friend that had a major fire in his basement out of an old junction box.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 20, 2019)

Enjoyed a early Thanksgiving at my son's place in Wa. last night. Helped him do some odd and ends today, I changed the washing machine hoses, he went to clean out the dryer vent (runs thru the attic) and stepped thru the ceiling leving a 2x3 hole and about an inch of vermiculite all over kitchen counter and floor. (I laughed so hard silently).
He never worked with dry wall so I had something productive to do, it was good fun working with him and watching his worried upset face turn to a smile again once we got the hole patched, he had just bought the house 6 mo. ago and figured his pregnant wife was going to snap once she got home from work but all was well. We will put texture to it tomorrow.

Went out for a Mexican meal tonight. well it was kinda Mexican.

Happy early Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 20, 2019)

Everyone seems to be getting their edibles on so here’s some raspberry and coconut flour/oil muffins. I added a bit of s/r flour just hold it together. Mrs DD and I argued over the need for the s/r flour, I won we baked separate batches. Plus it was only a quarter cup, anyways here’s how the bake off ended 

My muffins

Hers 

Tonight’s tucker while I’m at it


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 20, 2019)

Well, I was just finishing up watering my moms and clones, when I noticed a police helicopter (or Ghetto Bird, for you urban kids) in a low hover circling above my home. It was loud. I tried not to let paranoia set in with thoughts like, "Dude, why the fuck would they spend money on a helicopter for your little grow? Don't be stupid." But it stayed around for HOURS. It was difficult to practice violin because of the noise. The chopper finally left at about 10pm, I believe it was running out of fuel. Then a buddy called wanting a couple of ounces delivered, so I put on some clothes and went out to my car. There were police SUVs everywhere, blocking the streets and highway exits. So I drove in the opposite direction to get on an entrance ramp a couple miles away. I came back the same way, not even bothering to get off at my normal exit where there was the heaviest police presence. Turns out that there was a bank robbery a few miles away, which ended in a shootout at the music studio down the street. The suspect (who just shot another cop in the head while running... impressive) was killed in the exchange, and unfortunately a 15 year old boy who just finished his piano lesson was shot in the arm and belly on his way out. In front of his mom. He's still in serious condition. This city is such a strange mix of greatness and horror. I guess that's true of most large cities. I'm getting a little tired of it to be frank, I'm starting to think of moving to a quiter spot a little outside of it. I guess I'm getting older. How was your night?










Chicago cop shot after ‘gun battle’ with bank robber; 15-year-old also wounded


CHICAGO — A Chicago police officer and a 15-year-old boy were shot after a “gun battle” following a police pursuit of a bank robber that started in Des Plaines. A heavy police presence …




wgntv.com


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 20, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm getting a little tired of it to be frank


Ours was nice and quiet with a little wind, thanks for asking Frank.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 20, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Everyone seems to be getting their edibles on so here’s some raspberry and coconut flour/oil muffins. I added a bit of s/r flour just hold it together. Mrs DD and I argued over the need for the s/r flour, I won we baked separate batches. Plus it was only a quarter cup, anyways here’s how the bake off ended
> 
> My muffins
> View attachment 4423791
> ...


Hey Dusty, noticing all the little kid doodlings, do you have to make a batch of non-THC pasteries at same time as well; to placate the kids?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 20, 2019)

Harvested a couple C99 And Snow Temple. Note to self: do not grow c99 or Snow Temple in containers during the cold season. Found tiny male parts on most of the ones in pots. So small I had to use a 60x loupe to confirm before chopping. Kinda expected problems from the sativa dom strains. All the Dragon Fruit in containers and C99 and Snow Temple in ground seem to be doing fine though. It's all in the game. Rather cut my losses with a few hermi ounces than get pounds of seeded buds.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 20, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Hey Dusty, noticing all the little kid doodlings, do you have to make a batch of non-THC pasteries at same time as well; to placate the kids?


Blueberry.
I only bake edibles when the kids aren’t around so I can stash em in the safe and avoid any mishaps


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 20, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ours was nice and quiet with a little wind, thanks for asking Frank.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 20, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


>


Stole my thunder 

That was going to be my next retort.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 20, 2019)

Dinner for one, wife on some pre-holiday diet or some shit.

2 pickled eggs, quartered, macaroni salad, extra paprika, fresh roasted mafia chestnuts, 2 slices sharp cheddar, 6 medium shrimp cocktail, some canned jalapeno slices and IPA. Try to find a restaurant that serves that.

I may have some nacho chips and cheese dip later.
And more IPA because it's fresh.


----------



## raratt (Nov 20, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4424104
> Dinner for one, wife on some pre-holiday diet or some shit.
> 
> 2 pickled eggs, quartered, macaroni salad, extra paprika, fresh roasted mafia chestnuts, 2 slices sharp cheddar, 6 medium shrimp cocktail, some canned jalapeno slices and IPA. Try to find a restaurant that serves that.
> ...


I foresee some paint peeling methane in your future.


----------



## raratt (Nov 20, 2019)

Filed the beer shelf and picked up the boy's drugs. Smoothed the corners on the wife's laptop couch table so they won't gouge the material. I hate the north wind, I always end up with all the neighbors leaves in my front yard and I don't even have a tree out there. Buds and Suds time.


----------



## raratt (Nov 20, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> mafia chestnuts,


It might be a Sativa.








Castanea sativa - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 20, 2019)

Made pizza dough from scratch. Gonna make a couple pizzas, one with bacon, pineapple, and jalapeño. The other with extra garlic, shrimp, mushrooms, and red chilis


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Nov 20, 2019)

Turanchala said:


> I just wanted maybe some tips of when to add the additives instead of just reading the bottle , maybe like prefrences if you was using the same stuff idk I’m sorry if troubled you


Go to advanced nutrients nutrient mix and feeding schedules they have a hobbyist pro and master grower feeding schedule


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 20, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4424104
> Dinner for one, wife on some pre-holiday diet or some shit.
> 
> 2 pickled eggs, quartered, macaroni salad, extra paprika, fresh roasted mafia chestnuts, 2 slices sharp cheddar, 6 medium shrimp cocktail, some canned jalapeno slices and IPA. Try to find a restaurant that serves that.
> ...


The left hand plate looks like turnips - is that the eggs?


----------



## raratt (Nov 21, 2019)

Looks like mother nature is flipping the switch on us. We do need the rain though. Hopefully this will end the pulling of the power plug for the foothills.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4424515
> 
> Looks like mother nature is flipping the switch on us. We do need the rain though. Hopefully this will end the pulling of the power plug for the foothills.


It poured down here, even woke up to fog this morning, reminded me of June gloom. Oh and we had a lovely rainbow. Back to quilting


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 21, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> It poured down here, even woke up to fog this morning, reminded me of June gloom. Oh and we had a lovely rainbow. Back to quilting


You do know the old saying "Quilters never prosper"?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You do know the old saying "Quilters never prosper"?


ROFLMAO Quitter/Quilter same same


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 21, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> ROFLMAO Quitter/Quilter same same


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4424515
> 
> Looks like mother nature is flipping the switch on us. We do need the rain though. Hopefully this will end the pulling of the power plug for the foothills.


It’s been nice and cool here, 40’s 60’s today the ac is back on. Damn near 80 and will be tomorrow and Saturday. Still cool mornings so not too bad.


----------



## raratt (Nov 21, 2019)

Replaced one of the hood shocks on the truck, at least it stays up now. Cut a couple branches off the peach tree, they were in the way of mowing and picking and not that much of producers anyway. Have to wait to prune it fully, green trash is full of a tomato plant. Picked up another timer for the grow room so I can move one of the pineapple bushes and my boonie pepper in there soon, lows are projected to get too close to freezing for comfort in the next week. B&S time.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 21, 2019)

Wrong thread. Maybe i should stop rolling them so fat Lol


----------



## Joedank (Nov 21, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I haven't scheduled or promoted one this year I have just been too busy. But we may have a small low key gathering, I'll PM you.


Remember those getaway mountain scallops? And lobster rolls at @nuggs house? Fuck @gardenboss and I did like 1000 dabs bwahhhhh what fun ... still glad you were half wrong about trump the chump


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2019)

Joedank said:


> Remember those getaway mountain scallops? And lobster rolls at @nuggs house? Fuck @gardenboss and I did like 1000 dabs bwahhhhh what fun ... still glad you were half wrong about trump the chump


Damn Nuggs did lobster rolls, damn


----------



## Joedank (Nov 21, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Damn Nuggs did lobster rolls, damn


It was me and nuggs’s sister doing the cooking with getaways lobster fresh from Maine ! Gardenboss came over and we had a dab fest then a slumber party lol. Such a cool weekend. Thanks @doublejj for bringing us all together. Your the coolest


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2019)

Joedank said:


> It was me and nuggs’s sister doing the cooking with getaways lobster fresh from Maine ! Gardenboss came over and we had a dab fest then a slumber party lol. Such a cool weekend. Thanks @doublejj for bringing us all together. Your the coolest


Nice! You guys are so far away from So Cal!


----------



## raratt (Nov 21, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Nice! You guys are so far away from So Cal!


That's the whole plan.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> That's the whole plan.


Hey, I'm ok with you guys keeping custody of PG&E. I'll suffer through SCE.


----------



## raratt (Nov 21, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Hey, I'm ok with you guys keeping custody of PG&E. I'll suffer through SCE.


We may end up owning them, like SMUD, although I'm not sure if that's a great idea. They know everyone is tired of their "fixes"


----------



## doublejj (Nov 21, 2019)

I couldn't resist.....I just ordered a Tesla Cybertruck...... Damn thing is bullet proof....


----------



## lokie (Nov 21, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I couldn't resist.....I just ordered a Tesla Cybertruck...... Damn thing is bullet proof....
> View attachment 4424864


Interesting.







A 1.5 ton capacity and 16" clearance?






How many Gigawatts do you need to see some serious shit?


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 22, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I couldn't resist.....I just ordered a Tesla Cybertruck...... Damn thing is bullet proof....
> View attachment 4424864


That thing looks tuff as all fuck!!!
The more I look at it the more I like it, very nice


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 22, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4422882
> Good show on the radio, but no sound.
> 
> 50°, good day to go to the other house and wash cars and truck. Fresh air!


holy shit am i glad this isn't a radio show...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 22, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I would have been in a coma if I ate more than one. You and @FresnoFarmer are hard core!
> 
> I often go heavy on the nutes too  For me the goal with edibles is to turn off my mind and let me fall asleep quickly. It's hard 'cause there's often a fine line between blissful sleep and full blown panic attack.
> 
> ...


interesting. i use benadryl all the time. i have allergies all summer, and i'm one of those people who get a histamine reaction to growing weed. i wear a long sleeve shirt when i'm going to be working with the plants. i get a rash just like poison ivy if i'm exposed for long enough, itching, little blisters that pop and spread....i wash my arms and hands, then use alcohol to get the sticky off, then i take a couple of benadryl...maybe i'll try claritine for a while...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 22, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Well, I was just finishing up watering my moms and clones, when I noticed a police helicopter (or Ghetto Bird, for you urban kids) in a low hover circling above my home. It was loud. I tried not to let paranoia set in with thoughts like, "Dude, why the fuck would they spend money on a helicopter for your little grow? Don't be stupid." But it stayed around for HOURS. It was difficult to practice violin because of the noise. The chopper finally left at about 10pm, I believe it was running out of fuel. Then a buddy called wanting a couple of ounces delivered, so I put on some clothes and went out to my car. There were police SUVs everywhere, blocking the streets and highway exits. So I drove in the opposite direction to get on an entrance ramp a couple miles away. I came back the same way, not even bothering to get off at my normal exit where there was the heaviest police presence. Turns out that there was a bank robbery a few miles away, which ended in a shootout at the music studio down the street. The suspect (who just shot another cop in the head while running... impressive) was killed in the exchange, and unfortunately a 15 year old boy who just finished his piano lesson was shot in the arm and belly on his way out. In front of his mom. He's still in serious condition. This city is such a strange mix of greatness and horror. I guess that's true of most large cities. I'm getting a little tired of it to be frank, I'm starting to think of moving to a quiter spot a little outside of it. I guess I'm getting older. How was your night?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


read about that in the news the other day, small world, didn't imagine anyone at riu would be even tangentially involved


----------



## dangledo (Nov 22, 2019)

I touched my tangentiallies last night

I think i used that word wrong but you guys get the point


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 22, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I couldn't resist.....I just ordered a Tesla Cybertruck...... Damn thing is bullet proof....
> View attachment 4424864


it's cool, but does it come with Jan Michael Vincent?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 22, 2019)

dangledo said:


> I touched my tangentiallies last night
> 
> I think i used that word wrong but you guys get the point


that's a thing, it's where you sit on your hand till it's asleep, so you can pretend it's someone else....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 22, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I couldn't resist.....I just ordered a Tesla Cybertruck...... Damn thing is bullet proof....
> View attachment 4424864


I thought that was a joke when I saw those pics. Looks like a kids hotwheels toy. 



Roger A. Shrubber said:


> interesting. i use benadryl all the time. i have allergies all summer, and i'm one of those people who get a histamine reaction to growing weed. i wear a long sleeve shirt when i'm going to be working with the plants. i get a rash just like poison ivy if i'm exposed for long enough, itching, little blisters that pop and spread....i wash my arms and hands, then use alcohol to get the sticky off, then i take a couple of benadryl...maybe i'll try claritine for a while...


It's already fallen out of the news cycle and collective conscience here, they probably won't do anything unless several people die. Gotta get yourself a pair of these bad boys.











__





livestocktool.com Disposable Artificial Insemination Gloves Long Term Veterinary Insemination Kit for Dogs Cattle Horse : Amazon.ca: Sports & Outdoors


livestocktool.com Disposable Artificial Insemination Gloves Long Term Veterinary Insemination Kit for Dogs Cattle Horse : Amazon.ca: Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.ca


----------



## raratt (Nov 22, 2019)

dangledo said:


> I touched my tangentiallies last night
> 
> I think i used that word wrong but you guys get the point


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 22, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> That thing looks tuff as all fuck!!!
> The more I look at it the more I like it, very nice


In a Mad Max, outback Aussie kind of way


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 22, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's a thing, it's where you sit on your hand till it's asleep, so you can pretend it's someone else....


Exactly! When I was an adolescent I'd do that and pretend that the awkward hand was this particular innocent inexperienced girl in my Social Studies class.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 22, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I thought that was a joke when I saw those pics. Looks like a kids hotwheels toy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet! Dairy farmers use those to fist cows


----------



## raratt (Nov 22, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Sweet! Dairy farmers use those to fist cows


That's how they check to see if they are pregnant. Women should be very happy they can just pee on a stick.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 22, 2019)

raratt said:


> That's how they check to see if they are pregnant. Women should be very happy they can just pee on a stick.


lucky cows


----------



## raratt (Nov 22, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I couldn't resist.....I just ordered a Tesla Cybertruck...... Damn thing is bullet proof....
> View attachment 4424864











The news hub







www.afp.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 22, 2019)

raratt said:


> The news hub
> 
> 
> 
> ...


" Oh my fucking god!" LMAO


----------



## raratt (Nov 22, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> " Oh my fucking god!" LMAO


So much for bullet proof...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 22, 2019)

SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 22, 2019)

raratt said:


> So much for bullet proof...


Of course it is.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 22, 2019)

Finished Christmas shopping for our secret santa party. Chocolate dick with a glitter bomb, worth every penny


----------



## doublejj (Nov 22, 2019)

raratt said:


> So much for bullet proof...


Yeah I hope they shoot at the door not the window.......


----------



## raratt (Nov 22, 2019)

Cleaned and filled the hummingbird feeders. Crumpled up all the saved eggshells and scattered them in the garden to add calcium. I guess Roxy decided to taste them, they were scattered on the shelf the container was on, and there were pieces in her bowl. I guess she rinsed her mouth out when they weren't palatable. Got the brake drum on the Toy after some adjusting and aired up the front tire that has a slow leak. I'll see how long it holds. Buds and suds in a bit, I'm done for today.


----------



## raratt (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 22, 2019)

Got my chop on. Left all the lowers and some middles to nug up a bit. Lines are full again.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 22, 2019)

Nice socks/slippers.

I'm just as bad - comfort over style all day long.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 22, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Nice socks/slippers.
> 
> I'm just as bad - comfort over style all day long.


It's a sensory thing for me. I hate feeling sticky feet man. My wife is used to it. I hardly wear shoes. Socks and sandals on the daily.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 23, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> *Nice socks/slippers*.
> 
> I'm just as bad - comfort over style all day long.


Hahaha.

I'm the guy that'll bag on socks with slippers while trying to decide which pair of jorts to wear.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 23, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> *It's a sensory thing for me.* I hate feeling sticky feet man. My wife is used to it. I hardly wear shoes. Socks and sandals on the daily.


My brother is the same way. He can't handle any stimulation on his feet.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 23, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> My brother is the same way. He can't handle any stimulation on his feet.


My son prefers to use his feet to pick things up. He even tosses shit lol. His toes have a grip like I've never seen. Accurate with the toss too lol. I'm just trying to get him to quit licking his fingers. We have severe allergies to pollen, mold, tall grass, basically everything lol. He will shove all of the above in his mouth, but come close to his grill with food and prepare to have your blood shed LMAO. I got him to chew pizza over the summer and then he went back to school and got scared from the abuse and started digressing. Never again, now it's only mommy and daddy teacher.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 23, 2019)

Woke up to a text telling me that the mother of my best friend growing up passed away yesterday.

Fuck.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 23, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Nice socks/slippers.
> 
> I'm just as bad - comfort over style all day long.


Comfy isn’t a style!!! 
Man I’m gonna have to rethink my look


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 23, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Comfy isn’t a style!!!
> Man I’m gonna have to rethink my look


I have always thought the other side of that coin. Style is not usually a comfort.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 23, 2019)

Put this together this morning just messing around making sure that everything was in working order...notice the superior craftsmanship of the builder... Hahaha


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 23, 2019)

@curious2garden here’s some quilt porn.
My Grandmother made it for my Daughter. I seen it thought you might appreciate it.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 23, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> @curious2garden here’s some quilt porn.
> My Grandmother made it for my Daughter. I seen it thought you might appreciate it.
> View attachment 4425670


That's love right there!!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2019)

I made more edibles today. Lemon lime hard candies. Might be my best edible yet, I can barely taste the weed and there’s a lot in there!


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 23, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I made more edibles today. Lemon lime hard candies. Might be my best edible yet, I can barely taste the weed and there’s a lot in there!
> 
> View attachment 4425687


So how fucked up are you now, or will be. Or do you love riding that OC train ?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> So how fucked up are you now, or will be. Or do you love riding that OC train ?


I only had one so not nearly as high as I was on the cookies. It’s a nice body high, I think two would be one too many


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> @curious2garden here’s some quilt porn.
> My Grandmother made it for my Daughter. I seen it thought you might appreciate it.
> View attachment 4425670


That's lovely! She hand quilted it. I'm not that good. The edging looks crocheted? She must love her a lot.


----------



## raratt (Nov 23, 2019)

Sprayed the big boonie pepper to make sure I don't bring bugs into the grow room when I move it. Filled a hole Roxy dug in the yard, twice, so I sprayed it with crab boil and put a stepping stone on it. Got the tire put back on the toy so it is rollable now. Mixed up some nutes for the little plants and the plumeria, it likes it also. Hamburger out for my son to make taco meat for dinner. Buds and suds time.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 23, 2019)

raratt said:


> Sprayed the big boonie pepper to make sure I don't bring bugs into the grow room when I move it. Filled a hole Roxy dug in the yard, twice, so I sprayed it with crab boil and put a stepping stone on it. Got the tire put back on the toy so it is rollable now. Mixed up some nutes for the little plants and the plumeria, it likes it also. Hamburger out for my son to make taco meat for dinner. Buds and suds time.


Busy day today!!!


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 23, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I made more edibles today. Lemon lime hard candies. Might be my best edible yet, I can barely taste the weed and there’s a lot in there!
> 
> View attachment 4425687


I'd eat it.


----------



## raratt (Nov 23, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Busy day today!!!


Mother nature is flipping the switch soon, I need to get stuff done before it happens.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 23, 2019)

raratt said:


> Mother nature is flipping the switch soon, I need to get stuff done before it happens.


Yep, overnight temps are dropping , supposed to 24F Tues night and rain through Friday.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 23, 2019)

Took the turkey out of the freezer to thaw. 

Gimme your best brine recipes, folks.


----------



## raratt (Nov 23, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Yep, overnight temps are dropping , supposed to 24F Tues night and rain through Friday.


We aren't supposed to get quite that cold, but I think frost is likely. The coldest we have seen here was 18 one year and a sprinkler pipe burst. I was in the desert, go figure, so the wife and kids handled it. Snow level is 3K feet or a little lower.


----------



## Joedank (Nov 23, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Took the turkey out of the freezer to thaw.
> 
> Gimme your best brine recipes, folks.


1/2 cup salt to gallon of water . 5 bay leaves . Stems from sage , 3 cloves garlic, 20 peppercorns , 2 tablespoons chopped rosemary. 
Bring liquid to boil add aromatics (everything else) let steep until room temp then add turkey and let brine overnight


----------



## raratt (Nov 23, 2019)

Joedank said:


> chopped rosemary


If anyone wants fresh rosemary I have a huge bush.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 23, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> That's lovely! She hand quilted it. I'm not that good. The edging looks crocheted? She must love her a lot.


She crocheted it I’m pretty sure. She did one for my son too, I’ll dig it up soon. He is to young to appreciate it yet so it’s tucked away somewhere. Last time we got it out it took until he was asleep to get it from his grasp.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 23, 2019)

raratt said:


> If anyone wants fresh rosemary I have a huge bush.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 23, 2019)

raratt said:


> If anyone wants fresh rosemary I have a huge bush.


That sounds like a problem...


----------



## raratt (Nov 23, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> That sounds like a problem...


My bush is green and it gets pretty blue flowers on it.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 23, 2019)

raratt said:


> If anyone wants fresh rosemary I have a huge bush.


I thought I was in a 'personals' section for a second there.


----------



## raratt (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## SSGrower (Nov 24, 2019)

Shit, my garden been put to bed for 2 months now, and wont get goin again until 2 months after yall start up in the spring. Vicarious gardening = much less work.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 24, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I only had one so not nearly as high as I was on the cookies. It’s a nice body high, I think two would be one too many


cool, i'll take 4.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> If anyone wants fresh rosemary I have a huge bush.


what do those two things have to do with each other, ya furry bastard?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 24, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what do those two things have to do with each other, ya furry bastard?


I had to listen to this old song again to make sure where 'goes' and 'grows' were.

It's now reconciled in my mind and everything makes sense.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 24, 2019)

Yesterday I setup some blowup, decorations not dolls.



Laughing Grass said:


> I made more edibles today. Lemon lime hard candies. Might be my best edible yet, I can barely taste the weed and there’s a lot in there!
> 
> View attachment 4425687


How you get the weed in those things?


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 24, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Yep, overnight temps are dropping , supposed to 24F Tues night and rain through Friday.


the snow's a comin!

I have to:
build a new bear box (the bears and raccoons have been having a field day with my trash lately!)
put away the deck furniture
jack some dudes off
rake some pine needles 
build a new cum funnel (old one is clogged)

busy day!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 24, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> the snow's a comin!
> 
> I have to:
> build a new bear box (the bears and raccoons have been having a field day with my trash lately!)
> ...


Yikes!!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 24, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Yesterday I setup some blowup, decorations not dolls.
> View attachment 4426015
> 
> How you get the weed in those things?


Probably gotta use an emulsifier with the oil. 
@BigHornBuds turned me on to sunflower lecithin and my brownies are more like fudge now -- and they are delicious AF. Can't taste the cannabis even though the oil is "ultra strength". Definitely not for the timid.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 24, 2019)

Plucked some of these when checking for worms. Fresnos and Habaneros.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 24, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Plucked some of these when checking for worms. Fresnos and Habaneros.View attachment 4426120


nice, growing season has been over for more than a month here now, if i had more room i'd run a pepper plant and a tomato plant in my grow room all winter.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 24, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> nice, growing season has been over for more than a month here now, if i had more room i'd run a pepper plant and a tomato plant in my grow room all winter.


Seriously. REAL fresh salsa year round. I have a Habanero vegging right now. Just ordered two led cob fixtures. Time to fire up the indoor.


----------



## raratt (Nov 24, 2019)

OK, my new glasses are pretty good, but not THIS good...Edit: somehow the page decided to go to 25% view, I have no idea how that happened, I hate FM.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 24, 2019)

Put up all my holiday lights today...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 24, 2019)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Put up all my holiday lights today...


Did put everything up in one day? When did you actually start? 

SH420


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 24, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Did put everything up in one day? When did you actually start?
> 
> SH420


Couple weeks ago, had to do it in pieces; cuz' it snowed...twice.
Sharks and Hawks....ugg.
Hoping both get well above .500 by March.
Happy Thanksgiving...early.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 24, 2019)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Couple weeks ago, had to do it in pieces; cuz' it snowed...twice.
> Sharks and Hawks....ugg.
> Hoping both get well above .500 by March.
> Happy Thanksgiving...early.


I figured you started putting lights up after the 4th of July. Lol. 
Yeah, hockey has been painful this year. If momentum changes don't happen by January, we're probably screwed for the season. 

Gobble gobble brother 

SH420


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 24, 2019)

I did so much shit today i don’t even know where to start. I’ll post pics here sometime of the finished building. One more weekend it’s finally fucking done.
But in the meantime i just needed to put down on here that even though you’re a badass mofo Aaron,

You must go down so the Niners can share the record with the Pats. Just sayin.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 24, 2019)

The dude is so fucking badass he dumped my dream girl

I fucking love that chick^
for Danica Patrick? Wtf bro? You one badass dude, but gotsta go down.


----------



## raratt (Nov 24, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> *Manica* Patrick?


FIFY


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> FIFY


I just don’t get it. She’s alright. She cool.

Have you ever seen Alexis Dejoria in person? I have. She kinda looks like a dude. But Jesse James married that girl. Must be because they are so fucking badass cause they race. Or something. Maybe because Alexis is loaded rich because of daddy and she used to pilot a Nitro funny car.

But Olivia for Danika? I don’t get it


----------



## raratt (Nov 24, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Alexis Dejoria


She is coming back to NHRA next year with her own team. I have no idea why Jessie married her, she must have some hidden talents. Manica is built like a boy not a woman, I don't get it either.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> She is coming back to NHRA next year with her own team. I have no idea why Jessie married her, she must have some hidden talents. Manica is built like a boy not a woman, I don't get it either.


No more Schumacher? Gotta still be sponsored by daddy’s tequila though


----------



## raratt (Nov 24, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> No more Schumacher? Gotta still be sponsored by daddy’s tequila though


Yup, independent team from what I heard.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> Yup, independent team from what I heard.


Rudy just said he seen it talked about on the last race broadcast too.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> cool, i'll take 4.


lol I'd pay to see that  I went to see Frozen 2 on Saturday night completely messed up on those. Great way to watch a Disney movie.

Sunday I went to a grey cup party. I managed to get rid of all my cookies and half the hard candies. Nobody was brave enough to eat them at the party though.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 25, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Yesterday I setup some blowup, decorations not dolls.
> View attachment 4426015
> 
> How you get the weed in those things?


anything can be a blow up doll, if you blow it up.....


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 25, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I'd pay to see that  I went to see Frozen 2 on Saturday night completely messed up on those. Great way to watch a Disney movie.
> 
> Sunday I went to a *grey cup* party. I managed to get rid of all my cookies and half the hard candies. Nobody was brave enough to eat them at the party though.


Had to google this. I was surprised that the CFL was still around.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Had to google this. I was surprised that the CFL was still around.


I went to hang out, have some fun and socialize, I'm not really a sports fan. The Keith Urban half time show was good.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 25, 2019)

Well I had planned on hooking up my new driver to my 132s... FedEx dropped it off on my porch someone picked it up off my porch and kept walking... So now with s&h I'm out 100 bucks and there's nothing I can do about it...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 25, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Well I had planned on hooking up my new driver to my 132s... FedEx dropped it off on my porch someone picked it up off my porch and kept walking... So now with s&h I'm out 100 bucks and there's nothing I can do about it...


Can't even put in to words that are appropriate how I'm feeling right now...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Well I had planned on hooking up my new driver to my 132s... FedEx dropped it off on my porch someone picked it up off my porch and kept walking... So now with s&h I'm out 100 bucks and there's nothing I can do about it...


Porch pirates suck! Go through your vendor, they have to file the claim with Fedex. If you paid via paypal you can file a dispute for non delivery, if not you can do a charge back on your credit card. As long as you didn't specifically ask for the package to be left without a signature you have options.


----------



## raratt (Nov 25, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Can't even put in to words that are appropriate how I'm feeling right now...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 25, 2019)

UVC'd the grow room. Just gotta start poppin seeds, mix soil and transplant clones. Busy Thanksgiving week. Giving thanks to the ganja gods for this decent weather.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 25, 2019)

raratt said:


>


I saw this a few weeks ago I think...


----------



## raratt (Nov 25, 2019)

Put the big boonie pepper and a pineapple plant in the grow room this morning. Using my LED light fixture for them. Did some maintenance on the fish tank, cleaned the glass, replaced the airstones and the filter fabric and filled it. I still need to get out the gravel vacuum sometime soon. North wind sucks. Buds and suds time.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 25, 2019)

Some things I did.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 25, 2019)

This is a busy week. I'm gigging at the city's airports for the holiday travelers. Had a 3 hour set today, and 2 more - tomorrow and Wednesday. I've done this for a few years for one date (usually the day before Thanksgiving), but this year they said they had an 'overwhelming response' to my set last year, so they gave me 3 dates. I don't blame them, I am an AWESOME performer  This is cool because they pay $500 for a 3 hour set, and that's during the week! Unheard of. $1500 to play for a few days before the holiday? I'm down. I am not going to my family's Thanksgiving dinner this year, I lied to my sister to get out of it. It used to be cool, but for the last few years it's been so boring and dismal, especially since my mom passed in 2017. Some great friends invited me to their dinner, so I'll do that. Positive, talented, intelligent people who like to blaze up to get the appetite going for good food, and great conversation. I don't even feel guilty about it, perhaps it's because I'm a sociopath. Regardless, let's hear it for Tyler!


----------



## raratt (Nov 25, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> let's hear it for Tyler!


----------



## lokie (Nov 25, 2019)

raratt said:


>


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 25, 2019)

lokie said:


>


I never realized that this video is about several instances of seducing young men. It's funny that the only trend that survived the 80s in break dancing. Who would have predicted that. How is breaking still a thing???


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 25, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I never realized that this video is about several instances of seducing young men. It's funny that the only trend that survived the 80s in break dancing. Who would have predicted that. How is breaking still a thing???


It's a part of hip hop that has still lived on after almost every other part is non existent... But I wouldn't even call what they do now breaking...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 25, 2019)

my friends from Mich. came down for a few days, so i hung out with them and we went over the mountains to Cherokee.
stopped at Mingo falls on the way
saw a bunch of elk, but this was the only one close to the road

then we went to the Museum of the Cherokee, nice place, with lots of informative displays. i was very impressed with the pottery display

it's a frog...not w/e you were thinking...

Turtle Storyteller


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 25, 2019)

my favorite display was of the pipes they used, both for ceremonial use and for just...smoking....

they all have thumb deep bowls...apparently the Cherokee are heavy hitters


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 25, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> my favorite display was of the pipes they used, both for ceremonial use and for just...smoking....
> View attachment 4426899View attachment 4426900View attachment 4426902
> they all have thumb deep bowls...apparently the Cherokee are heavy hitters



Nice pics. Those look like magical +5 pipes. One hit out of them is 5 normal hits. Ancient and Mystical. Replicas in the gift shop are $10...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 25, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Nice pics. Those look like magical +5 pipes. One hit out of them is 5 normal hits. Ancient and Mystical. Replicas in the gift shop are $10...


i wish, the only "replicas" were hand made and were $120 and up...i checked.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 25, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> It's a part of hip hop that has still lived on after almost every other part is non existent... But I wouldn't even call what they do now breaking...


_They_ still call it Breaking (the b-boyz). It's evolved some, and it's an impressive, athletic skill. But it still seems based on the same six or so moves. Strange...


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 25, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wish, the only "replicas" were hand made and were $120 and up...i checked.


Carved from soapstone?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 25, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Carved from soapstone?


no, looked like catlinite, which i thought was kind of odd, because you don't find much of that in the area, the real ones in the display looked like they were made of several different materials, quartz, flint, one or two could have been soapstone


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 25, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> _They_ still call it Breaking (the b-boyz). It's evolved some, and it's an impressive, athletic skill. But it still seems based on the same six or so moves. Strange...


GARBAGE!!!


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 25, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4426856View attachment 4426857View attachment 4426858View attachment 4426859View attachment 4426860
> Some things I did.


nice to see you back around bro


----------



## cbdandthc (Nov 26, 2019)

Started planning the details of what to do for the holidays with the folks, nothing grand. Read about how the issues commonly raised against 2018 Audi Q5 - basically forward collision avoidance, electrical, brakes as per this site. Did a quick sweep of the first floor. Looked for jobs to take.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 26, 2019)

If you don't get this, you haven't said it enough.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 26, 2019)

So for whatever reason, the wife bought two turkey dinners this year (I don't ask why, I just go with the flow). So there's one in the oven right now (smoked) and another bigger one still thawing in fridge for Thursday.

So I guess I have a turkey in the oven

A beer on the table

A dog on the floor

A girl in the window
And Thanksgiving dinner #1 in another hour.

Life is good . Happy early Thanksgiving.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 27, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I never realized that this video is about several instances of seducing young men. It's funny that the only trend that survived the 80s in break dancing. Who would have predicted that. How is breaking still a thing???


I had a goldfish that could breakdance on the carpet, but only for 60 seconds and only once.



tangerinegreen555 said:


> So for whatever reason, the wife bought two turkey dinners this year (I don't ask why, I just go with the flow). So there's one in the oven right now (smoked) and another bigger one still thawing in fridge for Thursday.
> 
> So I guess I have a turkey in the oven
> View attachment 4427355
> ...


 Totally jealous! I have to wait until Christmas to have turkey.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 27, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> _They_ still call it Breaking (the b-boyz). It's evolved some, and it's an impressive, athletic skill. But it still seems based on the same six or so moves. Strange...


i'm a gay gamer geek that needs to get a life, but this is better?.....right, this is better....


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 27, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So for whatever reason, the wife bought two turkey dinners this year (I don't ask why, I just go with the flow). So there's one in the oven right now (smoked) and another bigger one still thawing in fridge for Thursday.
> 
> So I guess I have a turkey in the oven
> View attachment 4427355
> ...



That was awesome. You only get to eat two of those, don't get confused


----------



## raratt (Nov 27, 2019)

Storm last night was more wind than rain, only about 1/2" of rain. Everything on the patio got blown around and I need to clean up drifts of leaves now. I wouldn't want to be driving up to Tahoe right now though, lots of snow.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 27, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> That was awesome. You only get to eat two of those, don't get confused


Got it.

I never dab before eating so it's all good about the confusion. Just don't expect me to do anything important after 9PM .


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> Storm last night was more wind than rain, only about 1/2" of rain. Everything on the patio got blown around and I need to clean up drifts of leaves now. I wouldn't want to be driving up to Tahoe right now though, lots of snow.


It's just clearing here and the Tehachapis have snow.

Thanks to unshielded wiring here in the desert, my Internet is more out than in today. Fml.
Tonight and tomorrow should be cold. Shit.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> Storm last night was more wind than rain, only about 1/2" of rain. Everything on the patio got blown around and I need to clean up drifts of leaves now. I wouldn't want to be driving up to Tahoe right now though, lots of snow.


whelp won't be driving up to the farm any time soon........I'll see it in the spring


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 27, 2019)

doublejj said:


> whelp won't be driving up to the farm any time soon........I'll see it in the spring
> View attachment 4427867


It is pretty though.


----------



## raratt (Nov 27, 2019)

doublejj said:


> whelp won't be driving up to the farm any time soon........I'll see it in the spring
> View attachment 4427867


My truck would make it, even better if I had some weight in the bed of it.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> My truck would make it, even better if I had some weight in the bed of it.


You haven't seen the 'bad' parts of the road. The only guys going in and out right now have jacked up 4x4's or Atv's. Many have their own tractors too....


----------



## raratt (Nov 27, 2019)

doublejj said:


> jacked up 4x4's


That's my truck...lol Edit: she took me pretty much anywhere I wanted when I was deer/quail/xmas tree hunting.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> That's my truck...lol Edit: she took me pretty much anywhere I wanted when I was deer/quail/xmas tree hunting.


Downtown.....


----------



## doublejj (Nov 27, 2019)

doublejj said:


> You haven't seen the 'bad' parts of the road. The only guys going in and out right now have jacked up 4x4's or Atv's. Many have their own tractors too....


I'm thinking the Cybertruck will make it fine.....


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Nov 27, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So for whatever reason, the wife bought two turkey dinners this year (I don't ask why, I just go with the flow). So there's one in the oven right now (smoked) and another bigger one still thawing in fridge for Thursday.
> 
> So I guess I have a turkey in the oven
> View attachment 4427355
> ...


I like your kitchen


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 28, 2019)

Fettuccine with garlic, mushroom, cauliflower and blended artichoke heart sauce/purée 
The only marijuanas involved are the hemp seeds on top


----------



## Mitchician (Nov 28, 2019)

I put a roof on this today


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 28, 2019)

doublejj said:


> whelp won't be driving up to the farm any time soon........I'll see it in the spring
> View attachment 4427867


WHAT? your giant geometrically designed super truck can't make it through some snow? but it's made out of super steel!?!?!?!?!
you should have gotten the afterburner option....would have gotten you there and melted all the snow at the same time


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 28, 2019)

Have a great Thanksgiving all..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 28, 2019)

Mitchician said:


> I put a roof on this today
> 
> View attachment 4428242


weren't all those metal bars in the way?


----------



## Mitchician (Nov 28, 2019)

No actually I used them to help me get the sheets of iron up... and not get a fine. Oh and to help me not fall off


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 28, 2019)

Mitchician said:


> No actually I used them to help me get the sheets of iron up... and not get a fine. Oh and to help me not fall off


looks like extra work to me, just hire people you don't like, then if they fall off, no one cares.....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 28, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> looks like extra work to me, just hire people you don't like, then if they fall off, no one cares.....


Sounds like how they made Hoover Dam


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 28, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Sounds like how they made Hoover Dam


well, it's still there, they must have done something right somewhere...so what if there are like 122 corpses at the base of the thing?
maybe no one liked them?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 28, 2019)

I made banana pudding.
Gobble, gobble!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 28, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I made banana pudding.View attachment 4428382View attachment 4428383
> Gobble, gobble!


that's about enough for me, hope you made more


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 28, 2019)

It's nice to share.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 28, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's nice to share.
> View attachment 4428417


even the pelican is like "WTF?!"


----------



## Mohican (Nov 28, 2019)

@doublejj - did you ever get your Model 3?

HAPPY DANKSGIVING!!!

*




*
Copied from the Chucker's thread.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## doublejj (Nov 28, 2019)

Mohican said:


> @doublejj - did you ever get your Model 3?
> 
> HAPPY DANKSGIVING!!!
> 
> ...


No, right after I put down the deposit on the Model 3 I decided to buy a farm, so everything got put on hold.....then Tesla announced the Cybertruck so I decided to wait for it......now I will wait some more. Happy Thanksgiving bro


----------



## doublejj (Nov 28, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> even the pelican is like "WTF?!"


I have seen a sea lion do the same thing only with salmon at the Berkeley marina....got to be careful near the waters edge


----------



## Mitchician (Nov 28, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> looks like extra work to me, just hire people you don't like, then if they fall off, no one cares.....


I already did mate I hate myself lol


----------



## Mitchician (Nov 28, 2019)

...actually you should see the dudes who put that scaffold up those boys have some skills.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 28, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I have seen a sea lion do the same thing only with salmon at the Berkeley marina....got to be careful near the waters edge
> View attachment 4428454


Aluminum T-ball bat.
Cheap & effective. Good for poking & smacking.

Don't hit them on the head.

You're welcome. 
-- edit --
On sale and only weighs 13 oz.









Easton Black Ops T-Ball Bat, 24" (-9) - Walmart.com


Not available Buy Easton Black Ops T-Ball Bat, 24" (-9) at Walmart.com



www.walmart.com


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 28, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Aluminum T-ball bat.
> Cheap & effective. Good for poking & smacking.
> 
> Don't hit them on the head.
> ...


Good luck with that but you'll never see them coming.
Fuckers are stealthy and quick!


----------



## doublejj (Nov 28, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Good luck with that but you'll never see them coming.
> Fuckers are stealthy and quick!


there's a ton of them in SF Bay, they're a tourist attraction at fishermans warf.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 28, 2019)

doublejj said:


> there's a ton of them in SF Bay, they're a tourist attraction at fishermans warf.....
> View attachment 4428635


We've got them here as well & they can and have bitten the f#uc outta folks & dogs on occasion for no reason that I can see.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 28, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We've got them here as well & they can and have bitten the f#uc outta folks & dogs on occasion for no reason that I can see.


They’re assholes. When I was a kid, we were fishing off the swim deck of a boat in in Catalina island. Sea lion jumps on the swim deck, and bites this kids knee cap.

Seriously, like stealin free fish off our lines wasn’t good enough?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 28, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4428263
> Have a great Thanksgiving all..


YO skiing at my house! and you schlepp all the way to Mammoth, silly boy


----------



## Mitchician (Nov 28, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> They’re assholes. When I was a kid, we were fishing off the swim deck of a boat in in Catalina island. Sea lion jumps on the swim deck, and bites this kids knee cap.
> 
> Seriously, like stealin free fish off our lines wasn’t good enough?


Yeah but the sea lion probably went back to his buddies and said something like "Those assholes... when I was a kid, we were fishing our patch and I saw all these massive ships drag these big fuck off nets through the ocean and take all our fish, then they just took off dumping the small dead ones back in the sea like they were worth-less (think about that for a second). Seriously, like stealin' free fish off our (hunting) lines wasn't good enough?"


----------



## Mitchician (Nov 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> YO skiing at my house! and you schlepp all the way to Mammoth, silly boy
> View attachment 4428650


Sorry if I broke your festive spirit with my dreary post. Feel free to show us another picture of your very picturesque view to swiftly push my post into obscurity


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 28, 2019)

Trimmed about a few zips of gelato . Planted some seeds for the next outdoor crop. Got the mother clones under lights and looking like they're ready to reveg. Also made a Gelato VG tincture and started a Cindy 99 tincture. Oh yeah, and harvested a couple Snow Temples. They fucking reek too. Passed pungent and stepping into rancid territory. My kind of strain for sure.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 28, 2019)

Halfmoon Bay 


SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 28, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Halfmoon Bay
> View attachment 4428660
> 
> SH420


Owning it


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 28, 2019)

Mmmm, diarrhea water


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 29, 2019)

The holiday dinner at my friends place was great. Afterward, we smoked some blueberry, ate half a brownie, and took some drinks down to his music studio in the basement. He played this weird synthesizer controller and he added a bunch of strange, tripped out effects to my violin. We made some interesting soundscapes and improvised some strange movie score type music. He plans to use some of it in a popular Electronica showcase he has coming up, can't wait to hear how the final product comes out. Got home and took a nice hour long nap, broke out some leftovers, and had my annual viewing of the greatest Thanksgiving day movie of all time - Planes, Trains, and Automobiles. Such a classic! It hits home to a certain extent because they're trying to make it back to Chicago. Hope you all had a safe and warm holiday, too...


----------



## thump easy (Nov 29, 2019)

2 weeks ago


----------



## thump easy (Nov 29, 2019)

Sike!!!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 29, 2019)

Got bloodwork for PsA for urologist appt. on the 5th, at the local hospital satellite lab a couple miles up the road.

And for the first time ever, no other patients at all and when I went to take a number, it was number 1.

I feel lucky today after that, what's a good 3 digit number? I have $5 I'd like to turn into a few hundred.


----------



## raratt (Nov 29, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Got bloodwork for PsA for urologist appt. on the 5th, at the local hospital satellite lab a couple miles up the road.
> 
> And for the first time ever, no other patients at all and when I went to take a number, it was number 1.
> 
> I feel lucky today after that, what's a good 3 digit number? I have $5 I'd like to turn into a few hundred.


911


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 29, 2019)

raratt said:


> 911


Sounds good as long as I never have to call it .


----------



## dangledo (Nov 29, 2019)

Too early?

The back reads "shitters full."



Forgot the second half lol. Dang wake n bake


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 29, 2019)

dangledo said:


> View attachment 4428812
> 
> Too early?
> 
> ...


Damn! He is growing like a weed. How much does he eat?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 29, 2019)

thump easy said:


> Sike!!!


that looks like a lot of work to make coffee....


----------



## dangledo (Nov 29, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Damn! He is growing like a weed. How much does he eat?


More than i thought a toddler ever could that's for sure. Loves his breakfast food. Eggs venison toast and taters. He basically wants eggs for every meal if we let him. He farts like a man lol


----------



## raratt (Nov 29, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Damn! He is growing like a weed. How much does he eat?


More CalMag.


----------



## lokie (Nov 29, 2019)

Black Friday shopping!

Picked up one of these.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 29, 2019)

raratt said:


> More CalMag.



Lmao he did just get some mag sulfate. Had a round of antibiotics from a sinus infection and lil dood couldn't poop.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 29, 2019)

lokie said:


> Black Friday shopping!
> 
> Picked up one of these.
> View attachment 4428852
> ...



You gonna diy some plates? 

3k for a premium press is insane


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 29, 2019)

lokie said:


> Black Friday shopping!
> 
> Picked up one of these.
> View attachment 4428852
> ...


It’s missing the diagonal but that made the French models so fearsome.


----------



## ismann (Nov 29, 2019)

Ordered all my equipment. HLG has a nice discount going on now. 10% off their QB kits. Picked up the Elite 360 for $314. Went with a 2x4 and some Zombie Kush seeds coming in.


----------



## lokie (Nov 29, 2019)

dangledo said:


> You gonna diy some plates?
> 
> 3k for a premium press is insane


Time and shop access anonymity are at issue.

I'm looking into ordering heated plates.


----------



## raratt (Nov 29, 2019)

Washed all of yesterday's pots, pans and utensils. Kinda had to because my breakfast skillets were buried under them. I think the couch wants me to hold it down for a bit.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 29, 2019)

lokie said:


> Time and shop access anonymity are at issue.
> 
> I'm looking into ordering heated plates.


Hella sweet!......
I converted mine to air-hydraulic jack ( i have a compressor in the garage).....I love these "Low Temp" plates....best of luck & happy squishing


----------



## SSGrower (Nov 29, 2019)

Ran out of heatshrink but its comin along.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 29, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> I figured you started putting lights up after the 4th of July. Lol.
> Yeah, hockey has been painful this year. If momentum changes don't happen by January, we're probably screwed for the season.
> 
> Gobble gobble brother
> ...


Between those and the grow lights...




Hehehehe!
Hope your holiday was a stoney one.


----------



## raratt (Nov 29, 2019)

Plugged in one of my CMH bulbs in the grow room and started the exhaust fan and heater so I can get temps stabilized before moving the babies in there when I upsize the pots. Boonie pepper has a couple ripe peppers on it.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 29, 2019)

doublejj said:


> Hella sweet!......
> I converted mine to air-hydraulic jack ( i have a compressor in the garage).....I love these "Low Temp" plates....best of luck & happy squishing
> View attachment 4428938
> View attachment 4428936
> ...


Nice. I plan on ordering from low temp plates as well. Affordable and I see plenty guys/gals yielding good results.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 29, 2019)

Busy Friday. Planted a few C99 seeds, mixed soil, transplanted clones, tied up branches. Gonna try to finish trimming everything that’s dry. Exhausting by yourself. Gonna check trichomes in the south gh tomorrow. They are swelling now. Maybe another 1-2 weeks. Hopefully 2 because I’m beat lol.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 29, 2019)

Tried the c99. Good for a quick “pick me up”. Numbs under my tongue after about 20 seconds.


----------



## raratt (Nov 29, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Tried the c99. Good for a quick “pick me up”. Numbs under my tongue after about 20 seconds.View attachment 4429050


Is that an alcohol extraction?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 29, 2019)

raratt said:


> Is that an alcohol extraction?


Vegetable glycerin tincture


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 29, 2019)

Note to self: One dropper is more than enough c99. I took 2 and feel like a took a bump lol. Intense racy high.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 29, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Note to self: One dropper is more than enough c99. I took 2 and feel like a took a bump lol. Intense racy high.


::snicker::

@cannabineer


I would have never concentrated her, @Grandpapy and yeah, I did


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 29, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Note to self: One dropper is more than enough c99. I took 2 and feel like a took a bump lol. Intense racy high.


Knowing your consumption that amount would have dropped me no doubt.
I'm a light weight.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 29, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Knowing your consumption that amount would have dropped me no doubt.
> I'm a light weight.


Lmao I think another dropper in a couple hours will help me finish up trimming. It’s like a shot of adrenaline damn near.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 30, 2019)

Whelp i fell asleep after starting alcohol extraction and left it sitting in the magic butter over night so i successfully completed a chlorophyll extraction as well.


----------



## COZ73 (Nov 30, 2019)

Almost almost Ready to harvest Gorilla Glue and alien nightmare


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 30, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Whelp i fell asleep after starting alcohol extraction and left it sitting in the magic butter over night so i successfully completed a chlorophyll extraction as well.


Did the same with a plate of leftover turkey. I wasn't expecting the jerky mashed potatoes.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 30, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Lmao I think another dropper in a couple hours will help me finish up trimming. It’s like a shot of adrenaline damn near.


C99 is a good daytime strain but too much gives me anxiety. 
I was thinking about making a daytime oil blend using C99 plus a CBD strain (Farmers Daughter). 

It might make more sense to make them individually then blend right before making edibles. Then I can adjust on the fly. 
But it would be more convenient to have them combined. 

What do you think? 


(At night I go with straight THC and sleep like a rock. )


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 30, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> C99 is a good daytime strain but too much gives me anxiety.
> I was thinking about making a daytime oil blend using C99 plus a CBD strain (Farmers Daughter).
> 
> It might make more sense to make them individually then blend right before making edibles. Then I can adjust on the fly.
> ...


C99 gives me anxiety too. Good for staying focused though. I would do them separately and blend before using so you can try different ratios.


----------



## 420_Graze_It (Nov 30, 2019)

Christmas shopping finished. Parents, fiance, and 7 neices/nephews. Load off my chest lol.

Cheers


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 30, 2019)

The only time ganja gives me anxiety is when I don't have enough.


----------



## lokie (Nov 30, 2019)

420_Graze_It said:


> Christmas shopping finished. Parents, fiance, and 7 neices/nephews. Load off my chest lol.
> 
> Cheers










My shopping usually starts on 12/24. lol







Next year I may order gifts on Amazon and have them direct shipped to the recipients.


----------



## 420_Graze_It (Nov 30, 2019)

lokie said:


> My shopping usually starts on 12/24. lol
> 
> 
> Next year I may order gifts on Amazon and have them direct shipped to the recipients.


You're more brave than me. Can't stand the malls in December!


----------



## raratt (Nov 30, 2019)

Supposed to be raining sideways tomorrow so I picked up a 30 pack so I would have enough leftover to hide in the house and watch football all day. Boonie pepper still had aphids on it, so I had my son take it out of the grow room and I sprayed with spinosad and insecticidal soap. I'm about to go get some malathion or something nastier to get rid of the bastards, these were different type than my plants got in the summer. I was thinking about making a tobacco tea, I have plenty of loose tobacco for RYO. Steak sandwiches for dinner because I just can't do another turkey one. Buds and suds in a bit.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 30, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> ::snicker::
> 
> @cannabineer
> 
> ...


Specifically contraindicated when ingesting vulcanized Turkey drummies


----------



## jerryb73 (Nov 30, 2019)

raratt said:


> Supposed to be raining sideways tomorrow so I picked up a 30 pack so I would have enough leftover to hide in the house and watch football all day. Boonie pepper still had aphids on it, so I had my son take it out of the grow room and I sprayed with spinosad and insecticidal soap. I'm about to go get some malathion or something nastier to get rid of the bastards, these were different type than my plants got in the summer. I was thinking about making a tobacco tea, I have plenty of loose tobacco for RYO. Steak sandwiches for dinner because I just can't do another turkey one. Buds and suds in a bit.


It’s raining sideways here right now. Hope it stops before morning. Hitting the road back home. I hate driving in the rain.


----------



## blu3bird (Nov 30, 2019)

I worked this morning, drove up to Charlevoix, MI. I hit a chicken standing in the road on the way back. Took a power nap this afternoon, went and had gas station hot dogs with chilli and cheese on them for supper and bought this generator from some Asian lady on Craigslist


Got back home, I'm having a couple rum and Cokes and getting the snowblower out and ready for winter. I changed the oil and ordered a couple new parts from PartsTree.com. I ordered a new upper chute, my old one has a hole in it from a rock

and I ordered a new primer bulb, my old one is falling apart


Other than that, I'm a little drunk, probably going to go in the house and jam the radio for a little bit and go to bed soon


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 30, 2019)

Spent last 4 hours cleaning out my garage, mostly running shop vac over cobwebs and spider webs.

Moved my car from my daughter's house to mine for the winter so her companion (they don't believe in marriage) can use the garage during snow season.



Sticker says 3/20 but it's not moving before April. I think I can talk my way out of an expired inspection ticket with a car that only has 580 miles on it. 

Went to auto parts for a winter dust cover, looks more like a pound of weed the way they shrink wrapped it.



Guess I'll burn one and see how it fits. I should probably invest in a trickle charger. A good Christmas present from me to me.

Rain tomorrow, snow Monday. I like waiting to the last minute I guess.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 30, 2019)

Skuxx said:


> The only time ganja gives me anxiety is when I don't have enough.


I’m not so fortunate. Sour D gives me paranoia like a mfer too, but not anxiety.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 30, 2019)

Bbq for friendsgiving tomorrow. P butt on smoker now. Brisket trimmed, goes on about midnight. Partay tomorrow bout noon. Bloody/mimosa bar. Should be smashing good time. 

Half pork going into some cowboy beans my brother makes. Its a dish by itself. Fuck im hungry already. Pre stretching tomorrow morning on a sams jar of vlassic big pickles. Fiber should clear a good path for a fat meat dumper, too.


----------



## SSGrower (Nov 30, 2019)

Today's activities required me to put on pants. Power went out, windy af today. While I was gone the power came back on only to have a tree in our front yard fall on the power line. Got down to 39 in the garden, just started some seedlings too. On the bright side I'll get more morning sun, my neighbor's view is opened up and I have cake.


Tomorrow will be another pants day.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Nov 30, 2019)

Made some more tincture. Head high, no anxiety. Hits you right behind the eyes. I put some in my meatball soup and halfway through it hit me like a ton of bricks.


----------



## Mitchician (Dec 1, 2019)

A week ago one of my seedling/early veg cfl's carked it. I hunted around for another one, must've got sidetracked. Forgot about it for 24 hours.
Too lazy to drive 5 mins for a new bulb  . Ended up putting them on the windowsill for a few days, things got a bit stretchy...
(This isn't actually how they were situated I just put the stretchy seedlings back in there to show you)...




Anyway, today I finally went to grab a replacement. Ended up finding this...




...can't fit.





...out with the snips...



...fold the sharp edges back in, safety first lol




Voilà!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 1, 2019)

Mitchician said:


> A week ago one of my seedling/early veg cfl's carked it. I hunted around for another one, must've got sidetracked. Forgot about it for 24 hours.
> Too lazy to drive 5 mins for a new bulb  . Ended up putting them on the windowsill for a few days, things got a bit stretchy...
> (This isn't actually how they were situated I just put the stretchy seedlings back in there to show you)...
> 
> ...


custom


----------



## dangledo (Dec 1, 2019)

Pork n beef

I really need to replace the gasket there


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 1, 2019)

Mitchician said:


> A week ago one of my seedling/early veg cfl's carked it. I hunted around for another one, must've got sidetracked. Forgot about it for 24 hours.
> Too lazy to drive 5 mins for a new bulb  . Ended up putting them on the windowsill for a few days, things got a bit stretchy...
> (This isn't actually how they were situated I just put the stretchy seedlings back in there to show you)...
> 
> ...


MTV’s latest edition of Pimp My Light lol. Nice little setup. I got a good cyber Monday 40% off deal on some LEDs for my seedling/clone area. 100w for less than 30 bucks ain’t bad. Gonna hang em as soon as they come. All the sprouts are breaking soil already.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 1, 2019)

Enjoyed some Purple Kush



with some Mako 73 um hash sprinkled in for extra oomph. Used the Tommy Chong (Futurola) rolling machine and some organic ZIG ZAG papers.



It was a very happy thanksgiving!


----------



## raratt (Dec 1, 2019)

Beautiful day today...  in the 40's and 2" of rain since noon yesterday and still coming down moderate/hard. At least there hasn't been the wind they forecast (yet). Perfect weather for a nap.
Have some beans on the stove for chili, I'll have my son make some corn bread to go with it later.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 1, 2019)

It's been wet here all day too. Mamashark made some potato soup in the insta-pot, Yummy yummy!!!
Time for a nap 

SH420


----------



## sandman83 (Dec 1, 2019)

Cleaned up a bit, made a table to put things on and stash heavy stuff underneath out from under foot. Cruddy weather so wife made chili and cornbread. Picked up a few LEDs for the summer grow room, eyeing another to see if it drops in price.


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 1, 2019)

At least they were colourful pants.


----------



## raratt (Dec 1, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> At least they were colourful pants.
> View attachment 4430026View attachment 4430027View attachment 4430028


Missed the lines?


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 1, 2019)

sandman83 said:


> Cleaned up a bit, made a table to put things on and stash heavy stuff underneath out from under foot. Cruddy weather so wife made chili and cornbread. Picked up a few LEDs for the summer grow room, eyeing another to see if it drops in price.


Your name reminds me of one of my first cars only car I made money on when I sold it
Not my car in pic, I’ll try find one of mine she was red and the sandman writing was orange with black outline.
I had a sticker on the back window that said “don’t laugh it could be your daughter”


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 1, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> It's been wet here all day too. Mamashark made some potato soup in the insta-pot, Yummy yummy!!!
> Time for a nap
> 
> SH420


X momma made some good ass potato soup. She’ll probably still make me some.lol


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 1, 2019)

It’s the start of summer I have the heater on and a hoodie plus trackies WTF.
I guess I’ll make my own potato soup then, made me hungry.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 1, 2019)

raratt said:


> Missed the lines?



In Oz we blame it on the birds if we hit the powerlines


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 1, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> View attachment 4430056
> In Oz we blame it on the birds if we hit the powerlines
> View attachment 4430059


 Who’s laughing now!?


FresnoFarmer said:


> I’m not so fortunate. Sour D gives me paranoia like a mfer too, but not anxiety.


I’ve never had anxiety-free paranoia. Cannot wrap head around.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 1, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Who’s laughing now!?
> 
> I’ve never had anxiety-free paranoia. Cannot wrap head around.


It’s I guess a different type of anxiety. I don’t feel super anxious or racy like with the C99 where I feel like I’m in a rush; but I do feel like somebody is watching me. Always checking over my shoulder type shit. Bad part is, sour d is one of my favorite strains


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 1, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> View attachment 4430056
> In Oz we blame it on the birds if we hit the powerlines
> View attachment 4430059


fuckin' birds.....


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 1, 2019)

raratt said:


> Missed the lines?


Unfortunatly no, excel made it out yesterday evening to cut it out. Lines didnt break so he just had to replace the fuse thingy at the pole.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 1, 2019)

Welp, finally finished trimming lol. Been doing a few branches here and there in between taking care of the wife and boys. Victory scissor hash blunt and some tunes in The headphones. Out of trim jail for a week or two lol.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 2, 2019)

doesn't really have anything to do with the thread, just my favorite TOP tune...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 2, 2019)

We decided to stay at my parents last night because due the freezing rain. Left their house at 4am this morning, what should have been a one hour drive took three hours.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 2, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> We decided to stay at my parents last night because due the freezing rain. Left their house at 4am this morning, what should have been a one hour drive took three hours.
> 
> View attachment 4430337


because it's so much brighter and easier to see at 4 am than it is at midnight?
glad you made it, i hate driving in bad conditions, get insanely tense, need a massage after a shitty drive on ice


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 2, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> because it's so much brighter and easier to see at 4 am than it is at midnight?
> glad you made it, i hate driving in bad conditions, get insanely tense, need a massage after a shitty drive on ice


lol no I wanted to wait for the brine trucks to melt some of the ice before we left. I'm the same as you, my ass was puckered the entire way and I wasn't even the one driving.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 2, 2019)

view out the window this morning....i closed the curtains


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 2, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4430368
> view out the window this morning....i closed the curtains


^^^This is what winter looks like @FresnoFarmer 
Here is another example.

Enjoy your garden.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 2, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> ^^^This is what winter looks like @FresnoFarmer
> Here is another example.
> View attachment 4430397
> Enjoy your garden.


Haha. Looks like Nashville when I stayed down there. Good for some fun for the kids but bad for
The plants and my bronchitis lol. We been getting wet(that’s what she said) and cold weather now. A lil hail the other day. Won’t put out anymore plants until last frost unless I wrap the green houses and run dehumidifiers.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 2, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Spent last 4 hours cleaning out my garage, mostly running shop vac over cobwebs and spider webs.
> 
> Moved my car from my daughter's house to mine for the winter so her companion (they don't believe in marriage) can use the garage during snow season.
> 
> ...


This is your garage, right? I envisioned your tools would be ultra organized:



j/s


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 2, 2019)

Tastes like angel pussy!
So.......
Basically trout. It tastes like trout.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 2, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Haha. Looks like Nashville when I stayed down there. Good for some fun for the kids but bad for
> The plants and my bronchitis lol. We been getting wet(that’s what she said) and cold weather now. A lil hail the other day. Won’t put out anymore plants until last frost unless I wrap the green houses and run dehumidifiers.


about half the state away, Nashville is right in the middle, i'm on the far east border with N.C.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 2, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4430423
> Tastes like angel pussy!
> So.......
> Basically trout. It tastes like trout.


tell those angels to get some massengil...trout should taste like trout, pussy should not.....


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 2, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> tell those angels to get some massengil...trout should taste like trout, pussy should not.....


These are slutty, syphyllitical coke angels though.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 2, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4430423
> Tastes like angel pussy!
> So.......
> Basically trout. It tastes like trout.


You still growing in promix?
I'm going back to organic soil because I'm lazy.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 2, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> You still growing in promix?
> I'm going back to organic soil because I'm lazy.


I'm in coco, same reason, good morning.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 2, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> about half the state away, Nashville is right in the middle, i'm on the far east border with N.C.


I kinda miss TN. Most of the people are nice. Just not the weather though lol.


----------



## Joedank (Dec 2, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4430423
> Tastes like angel pussy!
> So.......
> Basically trout. It tastes like trout.


You still in Tahoe bro? Looks yummy


----------



## Bubbas.dad (Dec 2, 2019)

I’m up in Michigan, we had a light snow last night. I am selling some of my stuff from the barn, the biggest thing was my corn planters. I put them on Craigslist twice, no sale. I tried Facebook marketplace, I sold them in 1 day. Guy is coming to pick them up Tuesday. I still got one reply from a guy who 1) didn’t know that you needed a tractor, although I stated that right in the add, and 2) had no idea what a 3 point hitch was. I suppose if you know nothing of tractors, that would follow. I am making room for my grow, going out there later to move things around. I am really pumped, I like having things to do, and this is great. I am moving from being a buyer to a grower. Should have done it years ago.


----------



## raratt (Dec 2, 2019)

Finally ventured out of the house this morning to check the grow room temp while there is a lull in the rain. 91 and 81 are not quite the temps I'm looking for...lol. Backed down on the heater and turned the vent fan back on, I'll check in a bit to see where I'm at, I'm not putting the babies out there until I get it where I want it. I still need to figure out a way to insulate the window AC unit, I don't feel like taking it out every winter. Boonie pepper is exiled to the patio until I'm sure all the aphids are gone, I'm not dealing with that again, hopefully.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 2, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> It’s the start of summer I have the heater on and a hoodie plus trackies WTF.
> I guess I’ll make my own potato soup then, made me hungry.


Your summer will probably fly on by while our winter up here will seem to drag on forever.

Why is that?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2019)

View attachment 4430423

Great photo ... I’d eat that


Bobby schmeckle said:


> These are slutty, syphyllitical coke angels though.


Stiff political coke angels are directed to that other subforum .


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 2, 2019)

Had my c99 and coffee/cocoa and dropped off my boy at school. Came home to tens, it not hundreds, of thousands of termites swarming from the north. Just finished drenching the soil around the the perimeter of the house with imidacloprid. Now time to hang the seedling lights, smoke a blunt and watch the birds swoop on the swarm.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 2, 2019)

This finally!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 2, 2019)

And this...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 2, 2019)

And this... This is the light I won from mars hydro in along with my qb288... This is how I spent my Thanksgiving, putting this stuff together,and this is what I'm thankful for...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 2, 2019)

Opened the box and these are 50w combined not each. It’ll do for now until I choose a mother and throw the other clones out to flower, which will open up some spaces under the cobs. These boards cover about 3x2


Clones looking a lot better under cobs. I’m loving how fast these seedlings are growing.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 2, 2019)

S'up, dudes and dudettes. While fully intending to relax over the holiday weekend, I instead felt restless and compelled to get ahead of some plant shit before the weekend gigs (holiday parties) and next harvest (supposedly on 12/5). I cut the shit out of my HUGE moms because I had no choice, they were almost hitting the top of their tent. Filled two aero cloners, even though I'll probably end up culling a bunch of clones. Better to have too many than too few.




I then trimmed my second tray of sog plants and staked them. These ladies get so plump near the end that they often fall over even when staked.




I also emptied and changed all four reservoirs.




This is the tray that's coming down this weekend. Since this tray was stunted (my experiment with pure vermiculite), it should be less yield, thus less work, than usual.



I also finished all my shopping, all of it was online, and most of the gifts are being wrapped and sent directly to their recipients. Black Friday and Cyber Monday rule. Fuck leaving the house, those holiday shoppers are crazy. All this and I still found plenty of time to catch up on shows and take many naps in the lazy boy. I can do it ALL...


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 2, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> You still growing in promix?
> I'm going back to organic soil because I'm lazy.


Yeah I’m still in promix. Never attempted organic soil. I’m sure I’ll give it a go someday when I get bored.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 2, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> These are slutty, syphyllitical coke angels though.


oh, well, ok then


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 2, 2019)

Joedank said:


> You still in Tahoe bro? Looks yummy


Indeed my friend! Hope all is well bro!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 2, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Yeah I’m still in promix. Never attempted organic soil. I’m sure I’ll give it a go someday when I get bored.


I keep thinking that but then I remember bugs like dirt, yech


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 2, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I keep thinking that but then I remember bugs like dirt, yech


Yeah bugs are no fun.
Lately I'm having good luck with a thick layer of mulch to keep them under control.
Plus I'm in veg so there are lots of options.

Gotta make sure there are ZERO signs of spider mites in my grow space before I flip em to 12/12.
-- edit --
Lollypopping also helps control bugs -- and hermies, much to my surprise.

-- edit -- (again) 
Sometimes bugs are attracted to organic soil that has not been fully cooked. 
It's gotta smell like dirt -- not garbage or amonia. 

Uncooked soil also causes PH swings. Mature plants can handle it but young plants could be stunted.


----------



## raratt (Dec 2, 2019)

Refilled the beer shelf. Checked on the grow room and for some reason my CMH light was still on, checked the timer and it was set correctly so I guess I had it set manually to on. I'll check at 7 to make sure it comes back on now. Temp is down to 73 now, but I'll have to check in the morning when all the lights are on. Time for some tincture and some suds and possibly a joint of Napali Pink in awhile.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 2, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yeah bugs are no fun.
> Lately I'm having good luck with a thick layer of mulch to keep them under control.
> Plus I'm in veg so there are lots of options.
> 
> ...


Yeah. I'll be using nematodes once a month on everything from now on even if I don't t see bugs. They were a strong part of my arsenal this season. Barely saw just one grub and a few stray fire ants after 2 months of using them. No more mole crickets or root aphids too. Green lacewings larvae and ladybugs handled what was left of the spider mites after the neem/spinosad treatment . Indoors green lacewing larvae seem more feasible for obvious reasons.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 2, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Opened the box and these are 50w combined not each. It’ll do for now until I choose a mother and throw the other clones out to flower, which will open up some spaces under the cobs. These boards cover about 3x2
> View attachment 4430543
> 
> Clones looking a lot better under cobs. I’m loving how fast these seedlings are growing.
> ...


Nice


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 2, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Nice


Thanks bro. Checked your journal, I wanna get on your level homie. My indoor game is weak compared to your stuff brotha. The grind never stops does it?


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 2, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Thanks bro. Checked your journal, I wanna get on your level homie. My indoor game is weak compared to your stuff brotha. The grind never stops does it?


Thanks mate. I’m shattered there building a house next door to me. Ive only grown outdoors for years. I was keen to show my skills. Indoors will have to do, keep on grinding.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 2, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Thanks mate. I’m shattered there building a house next door to me. Ive only grown outdoors for years. I was keen to show my skills. Indoors will have to do, keep on grinding.


Yeah I got new neighbors on one side this year. They don't say much. But they know what's up. I let the chick borrow a drill when she first came, before the guy moved in. Maybe I misinterpreted the type of drill she needed? Lol


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 2, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yeah bugs are no fun.
> Lately I'm having good luck with a thick layer of mulch to keep them under control.
> Plus I'm in veg so there are lots of options.
> 
> ...


Jesus, just reading that stressed me! Full on sterile hydro for the win!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 2, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Jesus, just reading that stressed me! Full on sterile hydro for the win!


But I don't have to water every day, which is nice. 

Or mix nutes. 
Or check PH...


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 2, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> But I don't have to water every day, which is nice.
> 
> Or mix nutes.
> Or check PH...


I check pH once per res, (mix lg reservoirs). I don't water every day either and when I do there are pumps for that.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 2, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I check pH once per res, (mix lg reservoirs). I don't water every day either and when I do there are pumps for that.


I have to water every single day and I’m in soil. I’ve never had plants so thirsty.
I’m in 13 gal pots too


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 2, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I have to water every single day and I’m in soil. I’ve never had plants so thirsty.
> I’m in 13 gal pots too


I don't think it's a rule violation to use pumps for soil, is it?


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 2, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I don't think it's a rule violation to use pumps for soil, is it?


I just did that a few days ago! I finally gave in, then i flooded the tent lol


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 2, 2019)

I haven’t eaten meat or dairy for 3 weeks or something like that. I’ve actually found I don’t mind it. I’ve had a few withdrawals moments.
I’m not going vegan, I ain’t giving up honey for anyone. I’ll still eat fish if I crave meat.
I’ve enjoyed the challenge cooking wise too.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 2, 2019)

Just set this up... Time to transfer some lights!!! And some plants!!!


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 2, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Just set this up... Time to transfer some lights!!! And some plants!!!View attachment 4430748


That’s a cute little thing. What is it, 2’x2’x5’ ?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 2, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> That’s a cute little thing. What is it, 2’x2’x5’ ?


3x3x6


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 2, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> That’s a cute little thing. What is it, 2’x2’x5’ ?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 2, 2019)

Made the move!!!

240w rspec board going in there when the last driver I need gets here today!!!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 2, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


>


Exactly what I thought. I was going to break out the popcorn gif as well 

fairly anticlimactic 

SH420


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 2, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Made the move!!!
> 
> View attachment 4430763View attachment 4430765240w rspec board going in there when the last driver I need gets here today!!!


That rspec will blow your plants up compared to the old rig you got there mine is really producing.


----------



## Mitchician (Dec 2, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I haven’t eaten meat or dairy for 3 weeks or something like that. I’ve actually found I don’t mind it. I’ve had a few withdrawals moments.
> I’m not going vegan, I ain’t giving up honey for anyone. I’ll still eat fish if I crave meat.
> I’ve enjoyed the challenge cooking wise too.


Hey can I ask, what made you decide to start cutting out meat? I didn't think that would be legal in Aussie 
My brother recently started getting all planty and shit too and it made me think I should really do the same, but I find it virtually impossible.
I think it would be easier to give up weed than meat... and it was easier for me to give up tobacco than to even have a weed-tolerance break


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 3, 2019)

Mitchician said:


> Hey can I ask, what made you decide to start cutting out meat? I didn't think that would be legal in Aussie
> My brother recently started getting all planty and shit too and it made me think I should really do the same, but I find it virtually impossible.
> I think it would be easier to give up weed than meat... and it was easier for me to give up tobacco than to even have a weed-tolerance break


Just like weed,if you're going to smoke/eat something,do it yourself... That way you know what is in it... That's why a lot of people dont eat as much meat,or no meat at all...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 3, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Exactly what I thought. I was going to break out the popcorn gif as well
> 
> fairly anticlimactic
> 
> SH420


I pulled the bait right off the hook and kept it moving... I've got a tent smaller than that one... But i pull MONSTERS out anyway... So I just laugh it off and break another bud down that came out of my cute little tent... I'm just saying... Ya'll have a great day!!!


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 3, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Just like weed,if you're going to smoke/eat something,do it yourself... That way you know what is in it... That's why a lot of people dont eat as much meat,or no meat at all...


I think eat whatever just be healthy but homegrown is like home cooking always the best


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 3, 2019)

Tofu and peanut butter wannabe cheese cake, with a cashew/macadamia date crust. I gave some to my Dad and he ate like four pieces. Then I told him it was tofu and he didn’t believe me lol. I had to show him the recipe so he believed me, funny old bastard.


----------



## Mitchician (Dec 3, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> A few reasons my wife has been plant based for a year. So cooking is easier now and also helps having someone to share the journey with.
> I need to get my weight and cholesterol down already dropped 5kgs I’ve been doing body weight training and cycling.
> It’s not easy I’ve slowly removed things but I figured f it I can’t control my eating when I surround myself with certain foods. I got sick of beating myself up about it, so there gone and I’m feeling better for it.
> Even the dogs giving it a go
> View attachment 4430800


Good onya mate, thought it might be something like that. I need to get rid of my belly too, makes it too hard to bend down on the roof lol. Nice animals.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 3, 2019)

Mitchician said:


> Good onya mate, thought it might be something like that. I need to get rid of my belly too, makes it too hard to bend down on the roof lol. Nice animals.


You from Oz mate “good onya” is a very Australian colloquialism!


----------



## Mitchician (Dec 3, 2019)

Just across the ditch mate I'm a kiwi. 

To all non NZ/Aus people who aren't aware, when you hear someone refer to New Zealanders as kiwis, they don't mean this...




...they mean this...




...oops I meant this.



So hopefully, today my accomplishment is I taught someone the difference between a kiwifruit, a kiwi bird, and a kiwi human.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 3, 2019)

I was going to start with some kiwi jokes but this site has better ones!!!





__





Kiwi jokes - Jokes about Kiwis


jokes about Kiwis - Aussie Kiwi jokes



www.amazingaustralia.com.au


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 3, 2019)

people are omnivires...we're supposed to eat a wide variety of food, including meat...it's just that our ancestors didn't have access to fast food and grocery stores, so meat was harder to come by. most people could cut their consumption of meat in half and still be getting plenty of protein, while cutting out a shit load of fat and cholesterol


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 3, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Exactly what I thought. I was going to break out the popcorn gif as well
> 
> fairly anticlimactic
> 
> SH420


I pulled the bait right off the hook and kept it moving... I've got a tent smaller than that one... But i pull MONSTERS out anyway... So I just laugh it off and break another bud down that came out of my cute little tent...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 3, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Just set this up... Time to transfer some lights!!! And some plants!!!View attachment 4430748


So clean!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 3, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> So clean!


I knew that there was something different about this!!! Usually my space is crammed with plants!!!


----------



## ANC (Dec 3, 2019)

Completed another set


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 3, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I have to water every single day and I’m in soil. I’ve never had plants so thirsty.
> I’m in 13 gal pots too


They make big pumps for that.

(put them in a tray that will catch run off)


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 3, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Just set this up... Time to transfer some lights!!! And some plants!!!View attachment 4430748


How many grams you get off those Christmas lights?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 3, 2019)

Mitchician said:


> Hey can I ask, what made you decide to start cutting out meat? I didn't think that would be legal in Aussie
> My brother recently started getting all planty and shit too and it made me think I should really do the same, but I find it virtually impossible.
> I think it would be easier to give up weed than meat... and it was easier for me to give up tobacco than to even have a weed-tolerance break


How old are you? (54 here)
I used to be a meat freak (no homo) but have been transitioning to a mostly plant diet because there really is something to gain. 
I've also been transitioning from NSAIDs to natural remedies and my back pain and arthritis are much better.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 3, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> people are omnivires...we're supposed to eat a wide variety of food, including meat...it's just that our ancestors didn't have access to fast food and grocery stores, so meat was harder to come by. most people could cut their consumption of meat in half and still be getting plenty of protein, while cutting out a shit load of fat and cholesterol


And everything else that is put into the animal...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 3, 2019)

99% humidity isn’t exactly my idea of finishing weather.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> How many grams you get off those Christmas lights?


That's my girl doing that!!! Shes lucky they're not led lights or id steal them from her and use them as side lighting!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 3, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> 99% humidity isn’t exactly my idea of finishing weather. View attachment 4430926


Yeah but im sure y'all need the rain though...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 3, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Yeah but im sure y'all need the rain though...


Yeah. I’ll take the rain. Hold the fog haha. I’ve only gotten mold from fog once though. And that was because I had a huge cola tied off to the greenhouse leg a little too tight.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 3, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Yeah. I’ll take the rain. Hold the fog haha. I’ve only gotten mold from fog once though. And that was because I had a huge cola tied off to the greenhouse leg a little too tight.


Still fires out there??? Or is it just dry??? I used to live in Pomona and it stayed hot and dry... They put restrictions on water usage still???


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 3, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Yeah. I’ll take the rain. Hold the fog haha. I’ve only gotten mold from fog once though. And that was because I had a huge cola tied off to the greenhouse leg a little too tight.


Damn!!! I thought that was heavy rain!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 3, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> So clean!


Thank you


----------



## raratt (Dec 3, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Yeah. I’ll take the rain. Hold the fog haha. I’ve only gotten mold from fog once though. And that was because I had a huge cola tied off to the greenhouse leg a little too tight.


It's covering pretty much the whole valley, at least I can see to the end of the street at the moment.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 3, 2019)

FYI, “cute little thing” isn’t an insult. It was just an honest comment about the size of the tent. 

Geez people. I wasn’t talking about his dick, it’s a cute little grow tent. Cute isn’t an insult


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 3, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> FYI, “cute little thing” isn’t an insult. It was just an honest comment about the size of the tent.
> 
> Geez people. I wasn’t talking about his dick, it’s a cute little grow tent. Cute isn’t an insult


ELVIRA!!! I WAS ONLY KIDDIIIIINNNGGG!!! SO SAY GOODNIGHT TO THE BAD GUY!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 3, 2019)

For the tent to be 6ft tall,it looks skinny compared to a 4x4... I had to do it for convenience... I need to keep everything in the room with me and 2 4x4s won't fit properly in the attic,which is a good thing for me because I would probably be running them all like it's legal!!! I would have to either kill someone for trying to get to my shit,or I'd be on my way back to prison for having a house full of plants in the hood... So now I have the 2x2x3 and the 3x3x6...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 3, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> FYI, “cute little thing” isn’t an insult. It was just an honest comment about the size of the tent.
> 
> Geez people. I wasn’t talking about his dick, it’s a cute little grow tent. Cute isn’t an insult


It's all good fam!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 3, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> ELVIRA!!! I WAS ONLY KIDDIIIIINNNGGG!!! SO SAY GOODNIGHT TO THE BAD GUY!!!


Thank you!!!I'm here doing shows all day!!! Just kindly leave a small donation to the cause before you leave!!! (I say this as im holding a pistol!!!) And have a great day!!!


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 3, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> It's all good fam!!!


Lol I was asking because I have a 2’x4’x5’ tall tent I veg in sometimes...lol 

I have my own “cute little thing”


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 3, 2019)

Mitchician said:


> Just across the ditch mate I'm a kiwi.
> 
> To all non NZ/Aus people who aren't aware, when you hear someone refer to New Zealanders as kiwis, they don't mean this...
> 
> ...


----------



## Mitchician (Dec 3, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> How old are you? (54 here)
> I used to be a meat freak (no homo) but have been transitioning to a mostly plant diet because there really is something to gain.
> I've also been transitioning from NSAIDs to natural remedies and my back pain and arthritis are much better.


I'm mid 30's. I envision myself slowly moving towards a more plant based diet as I age and start growing more of my own food.



tyler.durden said:


>


Funnily enough that's actually the most I've ever seen of Flight of the Conchords.
We don't need to watch that program here we just live our lives and it looks like that anyway.
"well I suppose if you squint your ears.." Classic Rhys Darby.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 3, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> For the tent to be 6ft tall,it looks skinny compared to a 4x4... I had to do it for convenience... I need to keep everything in the room with me and 2 4x4s won't fit properly in the attic,which is a good thing for me because I would probably be running them all like it's legal!!! I would have to either kill someone for trying to get to my shit,or I'd be on my way back to prison for having a house full of plants in the hood... So now I have the 2x2x3 and the 3x3x6...


All the cool kids have a 3x3x6. When you graduate you get a 5x5x7 then a 10x5x7.
Then you get to rent a warehouse jump the power and make bank and go back to your 3x3x6 with a smile


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 3, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> All the cool kids have a 3x3x6. When you graduate you get a 5x5x7 then a 10x5x7.
> Then you get to rent a warehouse jump the power and make bank and go back to your 3x3x6 with a smile


That's what I'm talking about!!!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 3, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Still fires out there??? Or is it just dry??? I used to live in Pomona and it stayed hot and dry... They put restrictions on water usage still???


Yeah watering days only 2 times a week. We’re getting some rainy days but not enough still. They’ve been shutting a lot of people’s electricity off to prevent fires supposedly. There was a fire not too long ago though.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 3, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Yeah watering days only 2 times a week. We’re getting some rainy days but not enough still. They’ve been shutting a lot of people’s electricity off to prevent fires supposedly. There was a fire not too long ago though.


This the only way for the feds to try to keep a stranglehold on Mary... You've got to know that these people still look at this as being a schedule 1 or 2 drug,and if they can't make ALL OF THE MONEY, THEN NO ONE WILL!!! I think that the wildfires got worse and more frequent once they legalized rec weed and dirty cops' money started running thin... Maybe that's just MY conspiracy theory ...


----------



## raratt (Dec 3, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> This the only way for the feds to try to keep a stranglehold on Mary... You've got to know that these people still look at this as being a schedule 1 or 2 drug,and if they can't make ALL OF THE MONEY, THEN NO ONE WILL!!! I think that the wildfires got worse and more frequent once they legalized rec weed and dirty cops' money started running thin... Maybe that's just MY conspiracy theory ...


Fire has been part of the ecosystem forever, however humans have interfered with that natural process and caused massive fires where previously the underbrush would have been burned off preventing such fires.
The lack of maintenance from PG&E has exacerbated the situation and caused most of the recent fires. I feel climate change is also involved in the equation. Paradise is surrounded by Sierra Pacific lumber company land, and cleaning up the forest makes them no money, so it isn't done. 

If the government wants to make all the money then they are cutting their own throats by increasing the fees to run legal weed businesses.

Made a custom cover for the AC in the grow room out of amazon boxes. I hooked up the vent fan to a temperature controlled switch so I'm not just pumping out the air I am heating during lights off. Still need to tweak it a bit. Buds and suds time.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 3, 2019)

raratt said:


> I hooked up the vent fan to a temperature controlled switch so I'm not just pumping out the air I am heating during lights off. Still need to tweak it a bit. Buds and suds time.


I'm getting good at controlling temps with my vent fan. 

It runs for 15 minutes every hour when lights are on. 
During the 6 hrs of lights off, the fan only runs one time (15 mins). 

Temps average 74F w/lights on & 68 when they're off.


----------



## raratt (Dec 3, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm getting good at controlling temps with my vent fan.
> 
> It runs for 15 minutes every hour when lights are on.
> During the 6 hrs of lights off, the fan only runs one time (15 mins).
> ...


The controller I was given has settings for lights on and off, which is cool, however the temp settings on it are ballpark at best.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I keep thinking that but then I remember bugs like dirt, yech


Ah true.
an old friend of mine @st0wandgrow on here said he thinks the crabshell meal and the neem seed meal in his organic soil turn bugs off BIG TIME.

I started amending my promix with them and I've not seen a bug since. Zero. The second positive is it acts as a slow release of extra nitrogen and keeps my leaves green till the end. I also add glacial rock dust, and lime (I reuse my promix and it can become too acidic. The lime sweetens that bitch up a bit)


----------



## raratt (Dec 3, 2019)

raratt said:


> CMH light was still on, checked the timer and it was set correctly so I guess *I had it set manually to on.*


Bingo, operating correctly now.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 3, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Ah true.
> an old friend of mine @st0wandgrow on here said he thinks the crabshell meal and the neem seed meal in his organic soil turn bugs off BIG TIME.
> 
> I started amending my promix with them and I've not seen a bug since. Zero. The second positive is it acts as a slow release of extra nitrogen and keeps my leaves green till the end. I also add glacial rock dust, and lime (I reuse my promix and it can become too acidic. The lime sweetens that bitch up a bit)


I read that as you run faux soil


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I read that as you run faux soil


Pretty awesome the pics he posts when one considers that for him “worm casting” isn’t a product but an activity


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 3, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> This the only way for the feds to try to keep a stranglehold on Mary... You've got to know that these people still look at this as being a schedule 1 or 2 drug,and if they can't make ALL OF THE MONEY, THEN NO ONE WILL!!! I think that the wildfires got worse and more frequent once they legalized rec weed and dirty cops' money started running thin... Maybe that's just MY conspiracy theory ...


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I read that as you run faux soil


pretty much.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 3, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Pretty awesome the pics he posts when one considers that for him “worm casting” isn’t a product but an activity


I've added worm castings in my faux-mix as well.

Maybe it's time I just give it up and go organic.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 3, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I've added worm castings in my faux-mix as well.
> 
> Maybe it's time I just give it up and go organic.


Sounds like you're almost there


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 3, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Haha. Looks like Nashville when I stayed down there. Good for some fun for the kids but bad for
> The plants and my bronchitis lol. We been getting wet(that’s what she said) and cold weather now. A lil hail the other day. Won’t put out anymore plants until last frost unless I wrap the green houses and run dehumidifiers.


Curious what you call hail under 3/8 in. dia. is just sleet ya know?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 3, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Curious what you call hail under 3/8 in. dia. is just sleet ya know?


There you go. That’s the word I was looking for.


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 3, 2019)

With regard to human comfort I live in an area that is at a heat deficit a minimum of 9 months/year. With this I hope to leave the heater unplugged, and insulation is your friend @raratt , walls furred to accomodate R19. Build a box, close it off from the outside, latches and wearher strip. Might want to check batticdoor.com for something premade. Ordered new beater btw, lost 3rd wire on last cake.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 3, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> View attachment 4431262
> View attachment 4431264
> View attachment 4431255View attachment 4431256View attachment 4431258
> 
> With regard to human comfort I live in an area that is at a heat deficit a minimum of 9 months/year. With this I hope to leave the heater unplugged, and insulation is your friend @raratt , walls furred to accomodate R19. Build a box, close it off from the outside, latches and wearher strip. Might want to check batticdoor.com for something premade. Ordered new beater btw, lost 3rd wire on last cake.


That first pic. “What are you doing, Dave?”


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 3, 2019)

@dstroy The pwm pump above seems only to be operating at about half the rated wattage, do I need to ground the pwm wire to get full power?


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 3, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> That first pic. “What are you doing, Dave?”


Hahahahahahashhashhashhash


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 3, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Hahahahahahashhashhashhash
> 
> View attachment 4431271


Nice, unfortunately I'd have to be sober to long to 'accomplish' that.


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Nice, unfortunately I'd have to be sober to long to 'accomplish' that.


I call bullshit.

The flouroluminecene of the phosphor coating on the cobs interacting with the uv is cooler in person.


You know you want to try it.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 3, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I call bullshit.
> View attachment 4431304
> The flouroluminecene of the phosphor coating on the cobs interacting with the uv is cooler in person.
> View attachment 4431306
> ...


I do and I've been flirting with the idea. Again *I'd* have to be sober longer, LOL


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I do and I've been flirting with the idea. Again *I'd* have to be sober longer, LOL


Just wish I had access to the kind of tech mister Musk has, I mean it dosent need to be "bulletproof".

Yould rewire a body but not this? Scary


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 3, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Just wish I had access to the kind of tech mister Musk has, I mean it dosent need to be "bulletproof".
> 
> Yould rewire a body but not this? Scary


Bodies are easier and I was never under the influence!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 3, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> That first pic. “What are you doing, Dave?”


Careful Bear, you're showing *Our* your age


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 3, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Careful Bear, you're showing *Our* your age


It is 6 years older than I am.

Edit 
.. only 6 years.


----------



## raratt (Dec 3, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> insulation is your friend @raratt


I have R-19 in the walls of a 6X6X8 room in a garage with 11" of batt insulation on top. Heat is my biggest challenge.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 3, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> It is 6 years older than I am.
> 
> Edit
> .. only 6 years.


I'm gonna plead the fifth & say I pre-date this film by more than I'd like to.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 4, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Careful Bear, you're showing *Our* your age


Yer gonna hafta SPEAK UP there Sir, I can’t make out the words! ~wicked denture-smacking sounds~


----------



## dstroy (Dec 4, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> @dstroy The pwm pump above seems only to be operating at about half the rated wattage, do I need to ground the pwm wire to get full power?


What's it supposed to be 18w?

Is that white wire for PWM or is it tach? If it's PWM, when disconnected the thing should run at 100%

What voltage are you getting at the pump?


----------



## christopher jordan (Dec 4, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Yer gonna hafta SPEAK UP there Sir, I can’t make out the words! ~wicked denture-smacking sounds~


Would you mind taking those out. lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 4, 2019)

What's going on out the shed widow over the hill? 

Oh, gas guy checking the well. Not my well or even my gas company.

Mineral rights are all fucked up around here.


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 4, 2019)

raratt said:


> I have R-19 in the walls of a 6X6X8 room in a garage with 11" of batt insulation on top. Heat is my biggest challenge.
> [/QU





dstroy said:


> What's it supposed to be 18w?
> 
> Is that white wire for PWM or is it tach? If it's PWM, when disconnected the thing should run at 100%
> 
> What voltage are you getting at the pump?


10W, giving it 12V off a 5amp switching power supply. I believe the white wire is for pwm, mostly because when I got the unit I was looking for a pwm controlled pump, didnt think about it being a tach wire that would require seperate voltage regulator cuircuit to make it pwm compatable?
I tried putting more load on it but couldn't distinguish anything above background fluctuations.
Dosen't ssem to be a big issue cause there are two pumps in the circuit and temps seem to be well controlled with only one pump running. Included it because I was worried the long run of tubing would be too much for the pump that is on the radiator.


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 4, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4431641
> What's going on out the shed widow over the hill?
> 
> Oh, gas guy checking the well. Not my well or even my gas company.
> ...


Do they have to notify you or is it your responsibility to maintain a clear access, kind f'd looks like he's driving on your lawn?


----------



## dstroy (Dec 4, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> 10W, giving it 12V off a 5amp switching power supply. I believe the white wire is for pwm, mostly because when I got the unit I was looking for a pwm controlled pump, didnt think about it being a tach wire that would require seperate voltage regulator cuircuit to make it pwm compatable?
> I tried putting more load on it but couldn't distinguish anything above background fluctuations.
> Dosen't ssem to be a big issue cause there are two pumps in the circuit and temps seem to be well controlled with only one pump running. Included it because I was worried the long run of tubing would be too much for the pump that is on the radiator.


Yeah if that white wire is tach, you can hook up your multimeter and use the freq counter to see what rpm the pump is running at.

Also, if it is tach, you can control it with pwm no problem:



Don't forget the diode.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 4, 2019)

Checked trichomes and found PM on a few plants. On big gelato, a kosher Kush, a dragon fruit, and the sour D with the most. Looks like they got started on the sour d and spread from their. I carefully disposed of all affected leaves. If it continues to spread then I just might be back in trim jail sooner than anticipated. Everything is mostly cloudy trichomes, some plants with 50/50 cloudy/clear. Works for me.


----------



## raratt (Dec 4, 2019)

Picked up the small Xmas tree stand from my daughter for the small tree she picked up for me. I was going to activate my prescriptions on base but the clinic is closed the first Wed of the month for "training", which I forgot about until I drove out there. Made a blinder for the seedlings so they won't get any light from the room when the lights are off. Still tweaking the fan/heater in the grow room, getting closer to the temps I want. Buds and suds time.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 4, 2019)

I managed to save money by switching to GEICO!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 4, 2019)

Hung ANOTHER LIGHT in my cute little tent!!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 5, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Ah true.
> an old friend of mine @st0wandgrow on here said he thinks the crabshell meal and the neem seed meal in his organic soil turn bugs off BIG TIME.
> 
> I started amending my promix with them and I've not seen a bug since. Zero. The second positive is it acts as a slow release of extra nitrogen and keeps my leaves green till the end. I also add glacial rock dust, and lime (I reuse my promix and it can become too acidic. The lime sweetens that bitch up a bit)





Bobby schmeckle said:


> I've added worm castings in my faux-mix as well.
> 
> Maybe it's time I just give it up and go organic.


Sounds like you're already there! 
I heard that neem discourages pests but crab meal is a new twist. 
It's Probably the chitin, plus it feeds soil microbes.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 5, 2019)

I cooked breakfast and it was good!


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 5, 2019)

I tweaked the FUCK out of my back while working out on my ski machine. I usually do an hour on it every other day, but I had been off of it for almost two weeks due to playing so many gigs. I didn't even feel the tweak while exercising, but it was there the next morning. I work out in order to AVOID injuries, not cause them. Wtf is the incentive to exercise if it's going to_ cause_ an injury. I guess I'm getting old. I've got long gigs this weekend that will be hell if my back is like this. Fml...


----------



## lokie (Dec 5, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I tweaked the FUCK out of my back while working out on my ski machine. I usually do an hour on it every other day, but I had been off of it for almost two weeks due to playing so many gigs. I didn't even feel the tweak while exercising, but it was there the next morning. I work out in order to AVOID injuries, not cause them. *Wtf is the incentive to exercise if it's going to cause an injury. *I guess I'm getting old. I've got long gigs this weekend that will be hell if my back is like this. Fml...


I'm saddened to hear about your back and hope it's better before things get busy this season.

I'm not taking chances.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 5, 2019)

lokie said:


> I'm saddened to hear about your back and hope it's better before things get busy this season.
> 
> I'm not taking chances.


As we get older we have to stretch our bodies WELL,before each workout...


----------



## Bubbas.dad (Dec 5, 2019)

I finally got the snow guards on the front of the garage and the area over the front door. Metal roofs are great, but snow slides off and piles up in front of the doors. I had to spend some time with our dogs and a dog we are watching for some friends. 
My wife got home from work, later than I like. I like her to catch me doing something, looks bad otherwise.


----------



## raratt (Dec 5, 2019)

Xmas lights are up on the house, my back isn't happy over it but I'll live. Grow room is about where I want it, 68-77, might bump up the heater a smidge for lights out. Waiting for my tincture to kick in. Buds and suds time.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 5, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Do they have to notify you or is it your responsibility to maintain a clear access, kind f'd looks like he's driving on your lawn?


My property ends before that road, I think the adjacent township actually starts somewhere near there.


Coffee failure.

Hot tip, fill a syringe with water and stick the needle up where the needle pokes through the top of the coffee pod. Needle the needle so to speak.

I actually used 200 proof lab grade ethyl alcohol but that was probably overkill. Lol.

It works again, flushed a lot of tiny coffee grounds out of there. Looked at YT vids first. Nobody used a syringe, one guy used a turkey baster. How he fit it into that tiny space you have to work with escaped me.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 5, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> It works again, flushed a lot of tiny coffee grounds out of there. Looked at YT vids first. Nobody used a syringe, one guy used a turkey baster.* How he fit it into that tiny space you have to work with escaped me.*



I can relate to that guy. Many women I've been with asked the very same question


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 5, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I can relate to that guy. Many women I've been with asked the very same question


You flush them with a turkey baster?

Code word for that is - "Wanna play at the water park"?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 5, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I tweaked the FUCK out of my back while working out on my ski machine. I usually do an hour on it every other day, but I had been off of it for almost two weeks due to playing so many gigs. I didn't even feel the tweak while exercising, but it was there the next morning. I work out in order to AVOID injuries, not cause them. Wtf is the incentive to exercise if it's going to_ cause_ an injury. I guess I'm getting old. I've got long gigs this weekend that will be hell if my back is like this. Fml...


i was going to say something snide, but i just don't have the energy. try inversion. no shit, hanging like a bat on my old sit up board helps a lot when my back spazzes out


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 5, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You flush them with a turkey baster?
> 
> Code word for that is - "Wanna play at the water park"?




I've been burned by that line before. They usually just end up peeing on me... and that costs extra...


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 5, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> My property ends before that road, I think the adjacent township actually starts somewhere near there.
> 
> View attachment 4432205
> Coffee failure.
> ...


First thought, fuck he lost a batch of beer. Second, poor bastard has to get on with the day sans coffee.
@dstroy its a tach, thanks.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 5, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I tweaked the FUCK out of my back while working out on my ski machine. I usually do an hour on it every other day, but I had been off of it for almost two weeks due to playing so many gigs. I didn't even feel the tweak while exercising, but it was there the next morning. I work out in order to AVOID injuries, not cause them. Wtf is the incentive to exercise if it's going to_ cause_ an injury. I guess I'm getting old. I've got long gigs this weekend that will be hell if my back is like this. Fml...


I'm so much more pathetic, I tweaked my back while decorating my Christmas tree!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 6, 2019)

Did some hiking over the Thanksgiving weekend. 
Rock incased in this tree.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 6, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Did some hiking over the Thanksgiving weekend. View attachment 4432450View attachment 4432451
> Rock incased in this tree.
> View attachment 4432452View attachment 4432454


Beau-T-ful!!!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 6, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Beau-T-ful!!!


Thanks, Frank. It really was. 

Good to see you got you driver and light issues worked out, bud.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 6, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Thanks, Frank. It really was.
> 
> Good to see you got you driver and light issues worked out, bud.


You look like you had a great time!!! And yeah my light situation is great now!!!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 6, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> You look like you had a great time!!! *And yeah my light situation is great now!!!*


You used penis, didn't you? Just like duct tape! Works on everything 

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Did some hiking over the Thanksgiving weekend. View attachment 4432450View attachment 4432451
> Rock incased in this tree.
> View attachment 4432452View attachment 4432454


the last pic almost looks like painted camouflage


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 6, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> You used penis, didn't you? Just like duct tape! Works on everything
> 
> SH420


You're fried


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 6, 2019)

Bubbas.dad said:


> I finally got the snow guards on the front of the garage and the area over the front door. Metal roofs are great, but snow slides off and piles up in front of the doors. I had to spend some time with our dogs and a dog we are watching for some friends.
> My wife got home from work, later than I like. I like her to catch me doing something, looks bad otherwise.


I know what you mean...


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 6, 2019)

Last week I went to my buddy's club to catch up and have a few beers. He had just bought a kick ass electric kick scooter, but it is nothing like the stupid, little rent-a-scooter like you see on the streets. This one is industrial grade with huge beefy tires and suspension, IP 58 water proof, and a massive 25ah battery that has crazy range, like 50+ miles. Best of all, with its 1000w motor, it easily gets you to 30+ mph, which seems even faster standing on this thing. We got a little drunk and set up a little obstacle course at his large club, and attempted to beat each others time. I liked it so much that I got home and purchased one myself as my early Christmas gift. I haven't bought any cool toys in a while, so I was due. Silly time of the year to buy it, but it was on sale for $1300. I may ride it briefly in the snow for fun, but can't wait for Spring 






































Mine gets here next week, and even has a detachable seat for when I'm feeling really lazy...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 6, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Last week I went to my buddy's club to catch up and have a few beers. He had just bought a kick ass electric kick scooter, but it is nothing like the stupid, little rent-a-scooter like you see on the streets. This one is industrial grade with huge beefy tires and suspension, IP 58 water proof, and a massive 25ah battery that has crazy range, like 50+ miles. Best of all, with its 1000w motor, it easily gets you to 30+ mph, which seems even faster standing on this thing. We got a little drunk and set up a little obstacle course at his large club, and attempted to beat each others time. I liked it so much that I got home and purchased one myself as my early Christmas gift. I haven't bought any cool toys in a while, so I was due. Silly time of the year to buy it, but it was on sale for $1300. I may ride it briefly in the snow for fun, but can't wait for Spring
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a lot of fun! Be sure to film all your rides. It looks like the pornhub logo on the front of it.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 6, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> You're fried


I did do a lot of acid in high school 


SH420


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 6, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> I did do a lot of acid in high school
> View attachment 4432529
> 
> SH420


Me too... and after... more shrooms than acid after high school...


----------



## raratt (Dec 6, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> shrooms


I really miss shrooms. They were fun.

Went to climb out of bed this morning and my back said nope. At least I took my crutch in the bedroom last night just in case. Other than getting us food this morning I haven't done squat. I don't really want to have to hassle with getting shots in my back again, but if it doesn't realign itself soon I may have to. I didn't even go to the store today to fill the beer shelf, but there's a few in there still. I always have the last of my Stoli and some Tanqueray in the freezer in case. Buds and suds time.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 6, 2019)

raratt said:


> I really miss shrooms. They were fun.
> 
> Went to climb out of bed this morning and my back said nope. At least I took my crutch in the bedroom last night just in case. Other than getting us food this morning I haven't done squat. I don't really want to have to hassle with getting shots in my back again, but if it doesn't realign itself soon I may have to. I didn't even go to the store today to fill the beer shelf, but there's a few in there still. I always have the last of my Stoli and some Tanqueray in the freezer in case. Buds and suds time.


Tanqueray and Bombay is the best way!!!


----------



## raratt (Dec 6, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> I did do a lot of acid in high school
> View attachment 4432529
> 
> SH420


Reminds me of the posters you could buy that had fluorescent felt pens included and you colored all the shapes in.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 6, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Looks like a lot of fun! Be sure to film all your rides. It looks like the pornhub logo on the front of it.



I heard his spine snap from here. That man will never walk again. I guess that is what makes is so funny


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 6, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I heard his spine snap from here. That man will never walk again. I guess that is what makes is so funny


Ow ow owwwwwww!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 7, 2019)

I went to the base Christmas tree lighting ceremony. As usual Brig. General Teichert was the MC. I'm still disappointed they don't napalm the tree but maybe next year.


----------



## raratt (Dec 7, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4432900
> 
> I went to the base Christmas tree lighting ceremony. As usual Brig. General Teichert was the MC. I'm still disappointed they don't napalm the tree but maybe next year.


You have to go to Nellis or White Sands to see that.


----------



## raratt (Dec 7, 2019)

I held down the couch after watering the babies this morning. Might have waited a bit too long to feed them but they still look ok other than a couple yellow leaves. Had some heavy rain roll through a couple times. B&S time.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 7, 2019)

raratt said:


> You have to go to Nellis or White Sands to see that.


With all the drones we have I'm sure they will eventually bring the napalm to me.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 7, 2019)

Put the butter I made a couple weeks ago to good use. Ghirardelli Dark Chocolate brownies


----------



## doublejj (Dec 7, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Last week I went to my buddy's club to catch up and have a few beers. He had just bought a kick ass electric kick scooter, but it is nothing like the stupid, little rent-a-scooter like you see on the streets. This one is industrial grade with huge beefy tires and suspension, IP 58 water proof, and a massive 25ah battery that has crazy range, like 50+ miles. Best of all, with its 1000w motor, it easily gets you to 30+ mph, which seems even faster standing on this thing. We got a little drunk and set up a little obstacle course at his large club, and attempted to beat each others time. I liked it so much that I got home and purchased one myself as my early Christmas gift. I haven't bought any cool toys in a while, so I was due. Silly time of the year to buy it, but it was on sale for $1300. I may ride it briefly in the snow for fun, but can't wait for Spring
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweet!.....I have the tricycle model...lol


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 7, 2019)

Made cookies for my favorite member...



@scumrot derelict


----------



## scumrot derelict (Dec 7, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Made cookies for my favorite member...
> 
> View attachment 4433339
> 
> @scumrot derelict


My goodness. They look absolutely fucking delicious. Can I share them with this thread?

Don't let me catch your cute ass under the mistletoe!


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 7, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> My goodness. They look absolutely fucking delicious. Can I share them with this thread?
> 
> Don't let me catch your cute ass under the mistletoe!  <3


They’re your cookies, you may do with them as you please! Just make people aware of the semen.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Dec 7, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> They’re your cookies, you may do with them as you please! Just make people aware of the semen.


I luff you so much, you beautiful human.


----------



## ANC (Dec 8, 2019)

Did a 3-hour roundtrip to deliver a set of grow lights on the other side of Table mountain.


----------



## Bubbas.dad (Dec 9, 2019)

Got a ton of work done, clearing space for a grow room. Gotta work on getting a tractor started and moved, need it to go under its own power. It’s about 5k lbs.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 9, 2019)

Scored a Botanicare 4X4 tray for 20 bucks.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Dec 9, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Scored a Botanicare 4X4 tray for 20 bucks.
> View attachment 4434083


How many french prostitutes do you keep caged behind that thing?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2019)

Summer is back!


----------



## scumrot derelict (Dec 9, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Summer is back!
> 
> View attachment 4434136


Slow down you fucking maniac! There's other people on the road!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> Slow down you fucking maniac! There's other people on the road!


lol I'm the least aggressive driver you'll ever meet. I'm perfectly happy being chauffeured around or taking transit. Not sure why pics load so small from my phone. It was reading 11°C at noon today!

I made more cookies this weekend. I'm not sharing any of these ones. I thought I'd change it up a bit, I used three more tablespoons of hershey coco and fresh shredded coconut to cover the weed taste... it didn't work, still tasted like shit, half of a cookie is enough to put me in a coma for the night. @Metasynth 's cookies look like they taste better.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Dec 9, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I'm the least aggressive driver you'll ever meet. I'm perfectly happy being chauffeured around or taking transit. Not sure why pics load so small from my phone. It was reading 11°C at noon today!
> 
> I made more cookies this weekend. I'm not sharing any of these ones. I thought I'd change it up a bit, I used three more tablespoons of hershey coco and fresh shredded coconut to cover the weed taste... it didn't work, still tasted like shit, half of a cookie is enough to put me in a coma for the night. @Metasynth 's cookies look like they taste better.
> 
> View attachment 4434174


I feel like such a piece of dogshit right now. LOL -Those look super delicious!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> I feel like such a piece of dogshit right now. LOL -Those look super delicious!


lol why?


----------



## scumrot derelict (Dec 9, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol why?


Mostly just for teasing such an obviously brilliant baker! Can I pls haz a bit of one of those fucking cookies?!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> Mostly just for teasing such an obviously brilliant baker! Can I pls haz a bit of one of those fucking cookies?! they look bomby as fuck


 lol if you only knew how bad I am in the kitchen. I used my mom's chocolate drop recipe. I'd totally share with you guys. All my grubby friends ate took my last batch of cookies and hard candies so they're not getting anymore.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Dec 9, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol if you only knew how bad I am in the kitchen. I used my mom's chocolate drop recipe. I'd totally share with you guys. All my grubby friends ate took my last batch of cookies and hard candies so they're not getting anymore.


::literally pouring sweat trying not to use any "your mom" jokes right now::


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> ::literally pouring sweat trying not to use any "your mom" jokes right now::


let 'er rip. I love hearing new yo mama jokes. My mom's kinda hot for an older chick.


----------



## raratt (Dec 9, 2019)

My back allowed me to escape the house and check on the grow room today. Temps are running fine, 70-77, hopefully when I fire up my second light when the plants get bigger it will stay the same. I can up size the pots they are in this week and get them into the grow room as soon as I'm able. Looks like the aphids are gone off the boonie pepper, so it can join the pineapple in there too.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Dec 9, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> let 'er rip. I love hearing new yo mama jokes. My mom's kinda hot for an older chick.


Mine too. I love my moms too much to do that to her. You literally just fed me cookies, why would I do that to you?! 

I'm not a fucking monster!


----------



## dangledo (Dec 9, 2019)

Left my cure bin open all night when burping. Went from 62 to 50% and its only been a week since chop. Gdmfcs


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2019)

scumrot derelict said:


> Mine too. I love my moms too much to do that to her. You literally just fed me cookies, why would I do that to you?!
> 
> I'm not a fucking monster!


We should compare hot mom pics. 



dangledo said:


> Left my cure bin open all night when burping. Went from 62 to 50% and its only been a week since chop. Gdmfcs


if you were to use a boveda pack to rehydrate would you lose the flavor?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 9, 2019)

Moved all my lights to their new forever home....the garage. Plants will go in and lights on as soon as I turn off the UVC.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 9, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Left my cure bin open all night when burping. Went from 62 to 50% and its only been a week since chop. Gdmfcs


I did that too on a few jars. Rehydrated with sugar leaves, but now the buds smell rather bland.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 9, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> We should compare hot mom pics.
> 
> 
> 
> if you were to use a boveda pack to rehydrate would you lose the flavor?


So I've heard. I've only used integra that a friend had around and it seems to have. I usually go with method fresno mentioned.



FresnoFarmer said:


> I did that too on a few jars. Rehydrated with sugar leaves, but now the buds smell rather bland.


I stuck some sucker buds from a live plant to see if that'll help with flavor. Will report back

Although this slymeball smell could use a little dulling down. Someone called this strain a filter killer and 3 months into anew can66 the old lady has complained about the smell.

I think i need a speed controller. Fucking Reeeeks


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 9, 2019)

dangledo said:


> So I've heard. I've only used integra that a friend had around and it seems to have. I usually go with method fresno mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My wife would say it stinks when I would have the back sliding glass door open last month. She thought that something was dead nearby. Described it as a sour milk stench. I said “no babe.....that’s gelato!” lmao. Unfortunately no way to filter it without sealing the greenhouses.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 9, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> We should compare hot mom pics.


I concur. Both of you please post hot mom pics. The one who posts mom pics with the least amount of clothing wins. The other winner will be my penis...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 9, 2019)

Indoor veg area jumpin’.


----------



## ismann (Dec 9, 2019)

Got my light wired up, coco is washed and ready. Just waiting on the seeds to get here from Alibongo...


----------



## An1m0ssity (Dec 9, 2019)

I found out I have fungus gnat larvae but in the wake of that, I've learned a TON of new info today to help me in my growing adventures, so that's a plus.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 10, 2019)

I took the dog for a walk today. I get round the corner and see a skip bin truck about 100m away with the guy on the back mucking around. As I get closer I see him trying to pull an esky out of the skip. I’m like why would you do that, then I click he thinks it’s clean and he thinks he can use it.
Then he yanks it out and the lid comes off, it was filled with old fish and he wore the lot. There were so many maggots, guts and scales. The smell was fucked up on a whole new level. He was looking at me like what fuck just happened.
All I could do was point and laugh, I laughed so hard I was nearly on my knees. Once I got my shit together I walked past and said “that looked fucked c&@t. I hope you wore your best bondies for the trip back”.
It was one of the greatest things I ever witnessed. I don’t drop the c bomb often but that was crazy.
Bondies are reg grundies, dick dacks, undies, underwear?


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 10, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I took the dog for a work today. I get round the corner and see a skip bin truck about 100m away with the guy on the back mucking around. As I get closer I see him trying to pull an esky out of the skip. I’m like why would you do that, then I click he thinks it’s clean and he thinks he can use it.
> Then he yanks it out and the lid comes off, it was filled with old fish and he wore the lot. There were so many maggots, guts and scales. he smell was fucked up on a whole new level. He was looking at me like what fuck just happened.
> All I could do was point and laugh, I laughed so hard I was nearly on my knees. Once I got my shit together I walked past and said “that looked fucked c&@t. I hope you wore your best bondies for the trip back”.
> It was one of the best greatest things I ever witnessed. I don’t drop the c bomb often but that was crazy.
> Bondies are reg grundies, dick dacks, undies, underwear?


I understood about about half of those words, but I think I got the gist - You took your dog to work, then you watched a dude pull some kind of fish bucket out of the trash, the bucket broke and the guy was surprised it had fish parts in it. You then laughed and called him a cunt, then something about grundy underwear. I gotta tell you, not the worst story I've heard this week


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 10, 2019)

I finished trimming that stunted tray last night/this morning. This leaf looked kinda psychedelic - 

 

Glad to have more OG Kush, my stock was almost gone. The top nugs are so big and dense - 




She is currently my fav smoke -


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 10, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I took the dog for a work today. I get round the corner and see a skip bin truck about 100m away with the guy on the back mucking around. As I get closer I see him trying to pull an esky out of the skip. I’m like why would you do that, then I click he thinks it’s clean and he thinks he can use it.
> Then he yanks it out and the lid comes off, it was filled with old fish and he wore the lot. There were so many maggots, guts and scales. he smell was fucked up on a whole new level. He was looking at me like what fuck just happened.
> All I could do was point and laugh, I laughed so hard I was nearly on my knees. Once I got my shit together I walked past and said “that looked fucked c&@t. I hope you wore your best bondies for the trip back”.
> It was one of the best greatest things I ever witnessed. I don’t drop the c bomb often but that was crazy.
> Bondies are reg grundies, dick dacks, undies, underwear?


I've been that guy, I just hope your dog didn't piss on his tires.

Underwear stuck to a skidmark in your buttcrack= Bondies


----------



## dangledo (Dec 10, 2019)

Just figured out how to add reactions to the like button

Im dumb like that


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 10, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I understood about about half of those words, but I think I got the gist - You took your dog to work, then you watched a dude pull some kind of fish bucket out of the trash, the bucket broke and the guy was surprised it had fish parts in it. You then laughed and called him a cunt, then something about grundy underwear. I gotta tell you, not the worst story I've heard this week


Im pretty high I thought I toned down the Aussie in it lol
I want to see an action shot of you sitting on the seat of the scooter. Clothing optional of course or my favourite super short short’s with a hint of ball just creeping out one of the legs


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Im pretty high I thought I toned down the Aussie in it lol
> I want to see an action shot of you sitting on the seat of the scooter. Clothing optional of course or my favourite super short short’s with a hint of ball just creeping out one of the legs


You’ll be delighted to know that he ordered the saddle upgrade.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> let 'er rip. I love hearing new yo mama jokes. My mom's kinda hot for an older chick.


I like this one:
When yo mama tried to enter the Ugly Contest, they told her “no professionals”.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 10, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I like this one:
> When yo mama tried to enter the Ugly Contest, they told her “no professionals”.


This one is still my favorite:


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 10, 2019)

Damn, scratch "active volcano visit" off my adventure touring bucket list 









New Zealand volcano explosion leaves American couple with severe burns, death toll rises to 6


An American couple spending their honeymoon in a cruise in New Zealand are among those who were seriously burned when a volcano erupted on an island filled with tourists on Monday, as the death toll keeps rising.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 10, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Damn, scratch "active volcano visit" off my adventure touring bucket list
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Snap - I guess I'll cross off Crocodile farm Triathlon as well.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 10, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Damn, scratch "active volcano visit" off my adventure touring bucket list
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hawaii... much safer and you can actually see the flowing lava. 



cannabineer said:


> I like this one:
> When yo mama tried to enter the Ugly Contest, they told her “no professionals”.


lol I've never heard that one. 

My favs

Yo moma's so fat, she was baptized at Sea world.

Yo moma's so stupid, she put lipstick on her forehead to make up her mind.

Yo moma's teeth are so yellow, when she smiled at traffic, it slowed down.


----------



## ismann (Dec 10, 2019)

Seeds arrived! First grow in 3 years will finally begin.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 10, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hawaii... much safer and you can actually see the flowing lava.


I dunno, "Active" is Mother Nature's way of saying "You've been warned (once only)", and the Murphy's Law addendum is: "In nature, nothing is ever right. Therefore, if everything is going right ... something is wrong"


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 10, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Im pretty high I thought I toned down the Aussie in it lol
> I want to see an action shot of you sitting on the seat of the scooter. Clothing optional of course or my favourite super short short’s with a hint of ball just creeping out one of the legs


Don’t tone down the Aussie. Turn that shit up. I can’t get enough of it lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 10, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Don’t tone down the Aussie. Turn that shit up. I can’t get enough of it lol.


You should check out ozzy man reviews on youtube. Just about died laughing when @DustyDuke called his plants Sheila.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 10, 2019)

Dehydrating peppers. Fridge and freezer already full of salsa lol. Can’t wait to try the orange pepper in soup. The green pepper is really good in ham and navy bean soup.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 10, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Dehydrating peppers. Fridge and freezer already full of salsa lol. Can’t wait to try the orange pepper in soup. The green pepper is really good in ham and navy bean soup.
> View attachment 4434711


Those would be killer in an Italian sausage, garbanzo soup


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 10, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Those would be killer in an Italian sausage, garbanzo soup


I’ll keep that in mind. I’m thinking of making sopa de fideos con pollo just to test the pepper.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 10, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Just figured out how to add reactions to the like button
> 
> Im dumb like that


I was going to ask you to explain it to me but I figured it out


----------



## GanjaGreg. (Dec 10, 2019)

Made some progress on my early mainline


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Well *Snap* - I guess I'll cross off Crocodile farm Triathlon as well.


the cardinal issue right there


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 10, 2019)

420 break


----------



## raratt (Dec 10, 2019)

Made it to the store my damn self today, took my crutch in case my back decided to revolt. The beer shelf is happy now. Son helped me put lights on the tree. Didn't get to transplanting the babies yet and the grandkids are coming over tomorrow afternoon so I need to get my shit together in the morning. Buds and suds time.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hawaii... much safer and you can actually see the flowing lava.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo mama so poor, Nigerian princes wire her money.


----------



## raratt (Dec 10, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I was going to ask you to explain it to me but I figured it out


I had soup and chicken figured out...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2019)

raratt said:


> I had soup and chicken figured out...


Caaaall ...
for soup and chicken


----------



## lokie (Dec 10, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Caaaall ...
> for soup and chicken
> 
> View attachment 4434848


or call

Super Chicken!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 10, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I hope you wore your best *bondies* for the trip back”...
> *Bondies* are reg grundies, dick dacks, undies, underwear?


OK, if bondies are underwear, what are bondi cigars?
(other than an Australian blues band I've been into for years)

Now that I think about it, I may not want to know.


----------



## raratt (Dec 10, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> OK, if bondies are underwear, what are bondi cigars?
> (other than an Australian blues band I've been into for years)
> View attachment 4434975
> Now that I think about it, I may not want to know.


I have a vision of some dude in his chones smoking a Cuban with a glass of Scotch.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 10, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> OK, if bondies are underwear, what are bondi cigars?
> (other than an Australian blues band I've been into for years)
> View attachment 4434975
> Now that I think about it, I may not want to know.


The bands from Sydney and I’m assuming the town they lived in was Bondi. 
Bondi

Bondies female version classy


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 10, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> The bands from Sydney and I’m assuming the town they lived in was Bondi.
> Bondi
> View attachment 4435012
> Bondies female version classy
> View attachment 4435011


Looks like she's got a small penis...

SH420


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 10, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Looks like she's got a small penis...
> 
> SH420


She so does!!! 
Strange that I was drawn to that one


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 10, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Looks like she's got a small penis...
> 
> SH420


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 10, 2019)

Down goes 2 sour D. My keeper pheno will have to be found again. There was mold on the soil near the stem so I assumed that shit is everywhere. Don’t want to bring that shit in the grow room. The other leafy pheno smells so good but got budrot. The past 72 hrs the rh outdoors has been 80% or higher. Pretty much everything is coming down Thursday-Friday when the dehumidifier comes in. I’m satisfied with how everything looks, except a couple snow temple and c99. Give em another week before the axe.

Keeper. Dense, purdy buds. Not very fragrant now. Hopefully cure will bring it out.

Terps off the chain on this one. A bitch to trim though.
Currently smoking a fat backwoods in the garage because of course relative humidity outdoors is 99%.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 10, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Down goes 2 sour D. My keeper pheno will have to be found again. There was mold on the soil near the stem so I assumed that shit is everywhere. Don’t want to bring that shit in the grow room. The other leafy pheno smells so good but got budrot. The past 72 hrs the rh outdoors has been 80% or higher. Pretty much everything is coming down Thursday-Friday when the dehumidifier comes in. I’m satisfied with how everything looks, except a couple snow temple and c99. Give em another week before the axe.
> 
> Keeper. Dense, purdy buds. Not very fragrant now. Hopefully cure will bring it out.View attachment 4435032
> 
> ...


Looks real nice mate, molds a bitch


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 11, 2019)

You know you’ve been on hold for a while when. 

I really wish they held out a bit longer. I would of liked to finish the penis with full ejeculation like a fountain . Such a dick tease


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 11, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I took the dog for a walk today. I get round the corner and see a skip bin truck about 100m away with the guy on the back mucking around. As I get closer I see him trying to pull an esky out of the skip. I’m like why would you do that, then I click he thinks it’s clean and he thinks he can use it.
> Then he yanks it out and the lid comes off, it was filled with old fish and he wore the lot. There were so many maggots, guts and scales. The smell was fucked up on a whole new level. He was looking at me like what fuck just happened.
> All I could do was point and laugh, I laughed so hard I was nearly on my knees. Once I got my shit together I walked past and said “that looked fucked c&@t. I hope you wore your best bondies for the trip back”.
> It was one of the greatest things I ever witnessed. I don’t drop the c bomb often but that was crazy.
> Bondies are reg grundies, dick dacks, undies, underwear?


esky is eskimo cooler?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 11, 2019)

Poor Dave.








Dave the duck has penis removed after injuring it having sex 10 times a day


'I think he's a nymphomaniac. He's got a high sex drive basically.'




metro.co.uk


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 11, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> esky is eskimo cooler?


That’s the one


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 11, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> esky is eskimo cooler?





DustyDuke said:


> That’s the one


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 11, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4435135


I come from the convicts district. We have a great football team


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 11, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I come from the convicts district. We have a great football team


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 11, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4435141


That's where my mind went


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 11, 2019)

Last evening and this morning (essentially 13 hours apart) I saw all six naked-eye-visible planets. 

At dusk Jupiter was still above the horizon for a few minutes.
Venus and Saturn were in conjunction about twenty degrees "left and up". 
This morning, I saw Mercury in the dawn sky, and "right and up" from it was
Mars.

OK that's five. Who'd I miss?


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 11, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Last evening and this morning (essentially 13 hours apart) I saw all six naked-eye-visible planets.
> 
> At dusk Jupiter was still above the horizon for a few minutes.
> Venus and Saturn were in conjunction about twenty degrees "left and up".
> ...


Did you stub your foot on the way outside?


That would be six.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 11, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Did you stub your foot on the way outside?
> 
> 
> That would be six.


winner winner chicken dinner!

(You might say I saw stars at that moment.)


----------



## raratt (Dec 11, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Last evening and this morning (essentially 13 hours apart) I saw all six naked-eye-visible planets.
> 
> At dusk Jupiter was still above the horizon for a few minutes.
> Venus and Saturn were in conjunction about twenty degrees "left and up".
> ...


Uranus.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 11, 2019)

raratt said:


> Uranus.


~sniffs hand~

No; didn't miss it


----------



## Bareback (Dec 11, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Poor Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The sponsored ads are f’ing funny when paired up with the story.


----------



## raratt (Dec 11, 2019)

Upsized the pots and moved the babies into the grow room; 2 ea SR-71 and Lucky Charms, one Dragon Fruit. Beer shelf is already filled. Nice drizzly day outside. It's either steaks or stew for dinner depending on how long my back lets me stand. Grandkids should be here shortly.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 11, 2019)

raratt said:


> Upsized the pots and moved the babies into the grow room; 2 ea SR-71 and Lucky Charms, one Dragon Fruit. Beer shelf is already filled. Nice drizzly day outside. It's either steaks or stew for dinner depending on how long my back lets me stand. Grandkids should be here shortly.


Bad back and grandkids; err I'd vote for stew


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 11, 2019)

Found budrot and leaf spot on a couple plants. Harvested and washed anything with a even a hint of mold or mildew near the buds. My fav c99 pheno got budrot. Buds too massive. Gelato is pretty resistant to budrot because of the smaller buds and how they stack. Glad I’m keeping it around.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 11, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Found budrot and leaf spot on a couple plants. Harvested and washed anything with a even a hint of mold or mildew near the buds. My fav c99 pheno got budrot. Buds too massive. Gelato is pretty resistant to budrot because of the smaller buds and how they stack. Glad I’m keeping it around.View attachment 4435384


Yeah my C99 were very susceptible to mold and rot. 
I'm not growing it outdoors again. Too wet here in the PNW... (it's raining now, of course)


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 11, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yeah my C99 were very susceptible to mold and rot.
> I'm not growing it outdoors again. Too wet here in the PNW... (it's raining now, of course)


I’ll run it with a dehumidifier in a wrapped gh. This thing was the size of my fist. And I’m 6’4-6’5 (depending on what kinda shape I’m in lol).


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Mitchician (Dec 12, 2019)

Baked some cookies...



They were pretty good even though I had to use the boring butter 'cos they were for a bunch of 10 year olds..  

Then I did the dishes, vacuumed, mowed the lawn, made some patches to cover the handles on this tub so I could add some more media and do some pot-layering...



Oh and I added those blue braces to the stake because, umm, well..



I'm not trying to compensate for anything, honest


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 12, 2019)

Found my new favourite seafood restaurant today. Little hole in a wall place with cheap food where you have to stand in line to order and eat out of styrofoam containers. I think I ate my weight in salmon and crab cakes. I kinda want to purge and go back for more.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 12, 2019)

16 great years together. We're gonna miss you, pretty girl.
Fuck. 
This hurts.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 12, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> 16 great years together. We're gonna miss you, pretty girl.View attachment 4435926
> Fuck.
> This hurts.


Sorry for your loss . . .
: (


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 12, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Sorry for your loss . . .
> : (


Thanks gwn.


----------



## Joedank (Dec 12, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> 16 great years together. We're gonna miss you, pretty girl.View attachment 4435926
> Fuck.
> This hurts.


I am sorry . The days seem long but the years are short “. I heard that it gets easier but I don’t know if that’s true.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 12, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> 16 great years together. We're gonna miss you, pretty girl.View attachment 4435926
> Fuck.
> This hurts.


Condolences, you will remember her fondly


----------



## raratt (Dec 12, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> 16 great years together. We're gonna miss you, pretty girl.View attachment 4435926
> Fuck.
> This hurts.


I'm so sorry, we lost our last pup after 14 years this January, sucks loosing a member of the family.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 12, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> 16 great years together. We're gonna miss you, pretty girl.View attachment 4435926
> Fuck.
> This hurts.


Beautiful kitty. So sorry.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 12, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4435408


That is NOT Mammoth! Looks like you drove by my house.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 12, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I’ll run it with a dehumidifier in a wrapped gh. This thing was the size of my fist. And I’m 6’4-6’5 (depending on what kinda shape I’m in lol).View attachment 4435429


Add Marrone Regalia to your arsenal and prophylactically spray her. It's worth the money.
*








Regalia® | Control Powdery Mildew | Pro Farm Group - Formerly Marrone Bio Innovations


Regalia® Bioungicide delivers improved crop yield and harvest quality by stimulating a plant’s ability to fight diseases. Effectively control Powdery mildew.




marronebio.com




*
I love it, @Bobby schmeckle turned me onto it and it's spendy but gets you to harvest clean


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 12, 2019)

Mitchician said:


> Baked some cookies...
> 
> View attachment 4435662
> 
> ...


Such opportunity and you didn't use 'butter' you disappoint me!


----------



## Mitchician (Dec 12, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Such opportunity and you didn't use 'butter' you disappoint me!


Sorry to disappoint, by the look of some of the teachers I think they wanted a bit of the fun butter too.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 12, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> 16 great years together. We're gonna miss you, pretty girl.View attachment 4435926
> Fuck.
> This hurts.


So sorry man. 
2019 has been rough...


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 12, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> \
> 
> Add Marrone Regalia to your arsenal and prophylactically spray her. It's worth the money.
> *
> ...


If you use it as a preventative you’ll never see that shit again! Think I saw the jungle boys using it first.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 12, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> \
> 
> Add Marrone Regalia to your arsenal and prophylactically spray her. It's worth the money.
> *
> ...


Thanks. I’ll Look into that. Any residual scent at harvest?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 13, 2019)

Thanks for all the kind words, friends.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 13, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> That is NOT Mammoth! Looks like you drove by my house.


Yep, I was right around the corner


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 13, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> 16 great years together. We're gonna miss you, pretty girl.View attachment 4435926
> Fuck.
> This hurts.


So very sorry


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 13, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Thanks. I’ll Look into that. Any residual scent at harvest?


Nothing


----------



## ANC (Dec 13, 2019)

Dropped lights off for two new owners, and picked up my first titanium nail.
Just had my first dab at home with it after following every fucking burn-in and seasoning procedure I could find on youtube. Fucking A


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 13, 2019)

ANC said:


> Dropped lights off for two new owners, and picked up my first titanium nail.
> Just had my first dab at home with it after following every fucking burn-in and seasoning procedure I could find on youtube. Fucking A


Dabs are great if your goal is to overdose on THC in less than 10 seconds. 

I've gone through many stages & ended up back where I started -- a bong. 

If you've never tried a 2-chamber bong, you're missing out. 

Very smooth...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 13, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Dabs are great if your goal is to overdose on THC in less than 10 seconds.
> 
> I've gone through many stages & ended up back where I started -- a bong.
> 
> ...


This guy should have taken you advice and use a 2 chamber bong






SH420


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 13, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> So sorry man.
> 2019 has been rough...


You got _that_ right.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 13, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Dabs are great if your goal is to overdose on THC in less than 10 seconds.
> 
> I've gone through many stages & ended up back where I started -- a bong.
> 
> ...


Bong on that’s how I role the rest is a bit of fun


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 13, 2019)

So empty


----------



## raratt (Dec 13, 2019)

I did squat today, @Chunky Stool needs to take his weather back up north for a bit. It would be nice to see the sun again sometime soon. I think the sun has been out for half a day in the past 2 weeks. If I hear someone say "we need the rain" I'm going to punch them. Time for tincture, suds, and buds, screw it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 13, 2019)

raratt said:


> I did squat today, @Chunky Stool needs to take his weather back up north for a bit. It would be nice to see the sun again sometime soon. I think the sun has been out for half a day in the past 2 weeks. If I hear someone say "we need the rain" I'm going to punch them. Time for tincture, suds, and buds, screw it.


It's still raining here. Ain't seen the sun for a while...


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 13, 2019)

raratt said:


> I did squat today, @Chunky Stool needs to take his weather back up north for a bit. It would be nice to see the sun again sometime soon. I think the sun has been out for half a day in the past 2 weeks. If I hear someone say "we need the rain" I'm going to punch them. Time for tincture, suds, and buds, screw it.





Chunky Stool said:


> It's still raining here. Ain't seen the sun for a while...


Raining here too. If that’s helps


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 13, 2019)

raratt said:


> I did squat today, @Chunky Stool needs to take his weather back up north for a bit. It would be nice to see the sun again sometime soon. I think the sun has been out for half a day in the past 2 weeks. If I hear someone say "we need the rain" I'm going to punch them. Time for tincture, suds, and buds, screw it.


It was 70 give or take here today. But we had snow for T'giving ::shrug::


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 13, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Raining here too. If that’s helps


Tis the season for wetness.

Seattle rain is indecisive.
A foggy drizzle most of the time with occasional downpours. 
-- edit --
Rain doesn't really stop things around here.

Mrs. Stool & I stayed in a *very* nice hotel last night. 
There was a medical conference downtown with extra rooms so why not? 
Lots of people out and about...


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 13, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Tis the season for wetness.
> 
> Seattle rain is indecisive.
> A foggy drizzle most of the time with occasional downpours.
> ...


I don’t mind the rain, actually enjoy it. Round here that means a break from the sun.


----------



## raratt (Dec 13, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Tis the season for wetness.
> 
> Seattle rain is indecisive.
> A foggy drizzle most of the time with occasional downpours.
> ...


People in Washington state don't tan, they rust.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 13, 2019)

raratt said:


> People in Washington state don't tan, they rust.


Pale & pasty is sexy in WA.


----------



## raratt (Dec 13, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> I don’t mind the rain, actually enjoy it. Round here that means a break from the sun.


We rarely get rain in summer, so it has to rain in the fall so we (AND So Cal) have water to drink. It's just nicer when we get a couple days of sun after a few days of rain. The worst is when the fog sets up in the valley for months.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 13, 2019)

raratt said:


> We rarely get rain in summer, so it has to rain in the fall so we (AND So Cal) have water to drink. It's just nicer when we get a couple days of sun after a few days of rain. The worst is when the fog sets up in the valley for months.


We get “3 o’clock “ storms most of the summer. When it’s hot and humid af. Dumps for a short time then gets hotter


----------



## raratt (Dec 13, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> We get “3 o’clock “ storms most of the summer. When it’s hot and humid af. Dumps for a short time then gets hotter


I lived on the Gulf in Ms. for a few years. Fun watching the steam rise up from the road after an afternoon shower.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 13, 2019)

It was hot here today. Ran the AC


----------



## Bareback (Dec 13, 2019)

raratt said:


> I lived on the Gulf in Ms. for a few years. Fun watching the steam rise up from the road after an afternoon shower.


I smell sarcasm....

Been raining here all day and last night, supposed to be dry for the weekend and wet next week.....it never works out like that so I’ll believe it on Monday.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 13, 2019)

raratt said:


> We rarely get rain in summer, so it has to rain in the fall so we (AND So Cal) have water to drink. It's just nicer when we get a couple days of sun after a few days of rain. The worst is when the *FOG* sets up in the valley for months.


This month has been one of the worst in years down here. Usually it burns off around noon and doesn’t roll back in till 7-8-9ish, but not this month. Fog from sun up to sun up to sun up for most of the past 2 weeks. Happy to be seeing some sunny days this weekend. The ground has finally dried up and the sun is killing, or at least drying out, all the mold on the soil on my property. 



Metasynth said:


> It was hot here today. Ran the AC


Ac kicked on in the curing room today. Set to 70. But will probably have to run the heater tonight.


----------



## ismann (Dec 13, 2019)

Both broke the surface w00t:


----------



## srh88 (Dec 13, 2019)

ismann said:


> Both broke the surface w00t:


That soup looks awful


----------



## ANC (Dec 13, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Dabs are great if your goal is to overdose on THC in less than 10 seconds.
> 
> I've gone through many stages & ended up back where I started -- a bong.
> 
> ...


Oh well, I got a bunch of free dabs from a guy I have been helping with his grow.
I also like flower, but mostly only exodus cheese.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 14, 2019)

ismann said:


> Both broke the surface w00t:


About a pound maybe two


----------



## Mitchician (Dec 14, 2019)

Made some dinner..




Would've been nice if I didn't completely  the eggs. Was still better than last night's noodles..






..the ice cream beat both. Choc chip cookie dough..





...and some nice after dinner mints.. a mix of bubba kush, blue kush, deep cheese, sapphire OG, and some homemade stuff...




I think I may have gained about a pound after that ice cream..


----------



## ismann (Dec 14, 2019)

Bareback said:


> About a pound maybe two


Pound per plant amirite?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 14, 2019)

Cleared 100 sq ft. Going add alfalfa meal and water with enzymes to break down the roots in the greenhouses. Should be ready for planting again in no time.

Gelato lowers I let go 13 weeks from flip got sexy. Will make nice extract.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 14, 2019)

Making brownies this morning.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 14, 2019)

Making sanconcho.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 14, 2019)

Spicy as fuck the way I made it. Soooo good on this windy day.


----------



## Mitchician (Dec 14, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Spicy as fuck the way I made it. Soooo good on this windy day.View attachment 4436991



Damn man that looks so good.. what's in there, looked like 3 kinds of habs and some jalapeno's? (sorry dunno how to do the squiggly line)...

Hey bro I just started reading your journal and saw you lost your son last year and it's coming up to that time again.
I'm so sorry for your loss man I'm sure he'll be watching over you and your family, especially at such a poignant time of the year for you guys.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 14, 2019)

Mitchician said:


> Damn man that looks so good.. what's in there, looked like 3 kinds of habs and some jalapeno's? (sorry dunno how to do the squiggly line)...
> 
> Hey bro I just started reading your journal and saw you lost your son last year and it's coming up to that time again.
> I'm so sorry for your loss man I'm sure he'll be watching over you and your family, especially at such a poignant time of the year for you guys.


Thanks bro. I appreciate it. Yeah it’s got potatoes, sweet potatoes, yellow plantain, green plantain, yuca, sirloin tip, habaneros, Fresno peppers, Cilantro, garlic, green bell pepper, and corn. I added the 3 habaneros for extra kick. Spicy and sweet soup.


----------



## Mitchician (Dec 14, 2019)

Nice, I searched up what it was after your first pic of it 'cos it looked so good, gonna have to have a go at making it sometime soon.. We actually have a somewhat similar but much more basic meat and vegetable broth in my country that we simply call "boil up" lol we love the stuff..


----------



## raratt (Dec 14, 2019)

I decarbed a little trim today, I figure an ounce per pound of butter would work.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 14, 2019)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4437008
> 
> an ounce per pound of butter would work.


That's the ratio I typically use.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 14, 2019)

I must say you guys have inspired me. Guess I’ll be saving trim and sub par buds now


----------



## Bareback (Dec 14, 2019)

ismann said:


> Pound per plant amirite?


Maybe check back in , in a few months and let's see


----------



## Bareback (Dec 14, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> I must say you guys have inspired me. Guess I’ll be saving trim and sub par buds now


Was those tornados close to you today bro. I briefly heard east Florida on the radio and instantly though about you.



PS I make butter with all my undesirables and bam instant gifts that make you they're favorite Santa


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 15, 2019)

So, we had our first ruptured vericose vein, this week. She squatted to grab a basket and it popped. Instantly turned into a nickel sized, red, rock hard lump. That was a little unnerving. Her blood work came back normal. She feels fine. A couple days later:


----------



## Mitchician (Dec 15, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> So, we had our first ruptured vericose vein, this week. She squatted to grab a basket and it popped. Instantly turned into a nickel sized, red, rock hard lump. That was a little unnerving. Her blood work came back normal. She feels fine. A couple days later:View attachment 4437218


Oh man it's just not your week is it, I hope things turn around for you and your family soon.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 15, 2019)

Mitchician said:


> Made some dinner..
> 
> View attachment 4436794
> 
> ...


Choice mi goring bro  
There our favourite brand the kids live on them and weetbix.


----------



## lokie (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 15, 2019)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4437254
> 
> View attachment 4437251
> 
> View attachment 4437256


Kudos! My tenth is coming up in May. My, where does the time go?


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 15, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Was those tornados close to you today bro. I briefly heard east Florida on the radio and instantly though about you.
> 
> 
> 
> PS I make butter with all my undesirables and bam instant gifts that make you they're favorite Santa


Nah man, bout an hour or so south. Thanks for asking. I did txt my buddy in Palatka, they were fairly close to him but all good.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 15, 2019)

So last night was interesting and my weekend with my daughter. Cops show up about 10pm. Apparently this chick had her purse stolen from her car and her cellphone pinged at my house. I saw the lights and them talking in my driveway so I went outside. They asked if they could search inside for her belongings and or suspect. No. I did let him listen at the front door while they pinged her phone. Cop in the backyard found the phone but not the purse.smh can’t even mind my own business.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 15, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> So, we had our first ruptured vericose vein, this week. She squatted to grab a basket and it popped. Instantly turned into a nickel sized, red, rock hard lump. That was a little unnerving. Her blood work came back normal. She feels fine. A couple days later:View attachment 4437218


Thigh high TED hose in long, you can wear support hose over them to hold them up. Although with today's athletic wear you can probably find much better compression options out there. Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2019)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4437254
> 
> View attachment 4437251
> 
> View attachment 4437256


"Ides of December" image search






Aaand a fighty bitey Idey


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Thigh high TED hose in long, you can wear support hose over them to hold them up. Although with today's athletic wear you can probably find much better compression options out there. Hope she feels better soon.


Thank you, c2g! You're the main reason I shared this. I was hoping you might have some advice.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2019)

Two days ago I saw something in the clouds that I'd never seen before. On contemplation, what I saw is probably so uncommon that I won't see it again. The shadow of the contrail aligned perfectly with a thin sheet of cirrus. Note how the sunbeams line up with the teeth and gullets of the contrail ...


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 15, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Two days ago I saw something in the clouds that I'd never seen before. On contemplation, what I saw is probably so uncommon that I won't see it again. The shadow of the contrail aligned perfectly with a thin sheet of cirrus. Note how the sunbeams line up with the teeth and gullets of the contrail ...


Is this a polar bear during a blizzard trick photo?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Is this a polar bear during a blizzard trick photo?


Lol forgot to load the image


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 15, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Lol forgot to load the image


It belongs in Beautiful


----------



## raratt (Dec 15, 2019)

There is a bright light in the sky this morning, although it frosted last night. Hopefully it will stay sunny for a bit. Mornin all.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 15, 2019)

raratt said:


> There is a bright light in the sky this morning, although it frosted last night. Hopefully it will stay sunny for a bit. Mornin all.


Good morning


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2019)

@Dr.Amber Trichome inspired me to make a Christmas themed scrog net today. Need some ornaments in there now


----------



## Mohican (Dec 15, 2019)

Those clips are awesome!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 15, 2019)

Got some leaves steeping. Gotta keep the birds out of the attic some how. The roof got a leak and we didn’t notice until the ceiling caved in one of the restrooms last week. We didn’t notice because there was a massive bird nest holding all the moisture.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 15, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Dr.Amber Trichome inspired me to make a Christmas themed scrog net today. Need some ornaments in there now
> 
> View attachment 4437548


That’s really cool. I was thinking about ornaments for my Northern Lights today as well. Perfect timing to hang ornaments on you scrog net now while you have time before it fills up. What are those clips they are so interesting? Do they slide? And what size spacing have you decided on?


----------



## neosapien (Dec 15, 2019)

I used a skid steer at work for the first time today to push a bunch of pallets over a cliff. It was quite fun. And a little addicting.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 15, 2019)

neosapien said:


> I used a skid steer at work for the first time today to push a bunch of pallets over a cliff. It was quite fun. And a little addicting.


I miss my excavator


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s really cool. I was thinking about ornaments for my Northern Lights today as well. Perfect timing to hang ornaments on you scrog net now while you have time before it fills up. What are those clips they are so interesting? Do they slide? And what size spacing have you decided on?


Thanks! You need some nightmare before christmas figures to go with Freddy and Jason. I made the clips in tinkercad and printed them. They did slide around when I first put them on. The stayed put once I put electrical tape on the rod first. They’re 3” squares, my last scrog was 4” and I found that too big. Once it was weaved it could handle a surprisingly large amount of weight.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 15, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I miss my excavator


We have one of those at work too. Haven't used that yet. We have 2 skid steers, a track loader and an excavator. We leave the oldest skid steer at the shop for menial tasks. That's the one I used. We just just got the track loader this year. I want to try that next. That bitch is sweet.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 15, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thanks! You need some nightmare before christmas figures to go with Freddy and Jason. I made the clips in tinkercad and printed them. They did slide around when I first put them on. The stayed put once I put electrical tape on the rod first. They’re 3” squares, my last scrog was 4” and I found that too big. Once it was weaved it could handle a surprisingly large amount of weight.
> 
> View attachment 4437637
> View attachment 4437638


what's the NPK rating on that stuff?


----------



## Mitchician (Dec 15, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> what's the NPK rating on that stuff?


Looks more like "A-OK" to me..


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 15, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thanks! You need some nightmare before christmas figures to go with Freddy and Jason. I made the clips in tinkercad and printed them. They did slide around when I first put them on. The stayed put once I put electrical tape on the rod first. They’re 3” squares, my last scrog was 4” and I found that too big. Once it was weaved it could handle a surprisingly large amount of weight.
> 
> View attachment 4437637
> View attachment 4437638


Now that's hot.
If you ever decide to dabble back in the dark side...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> what's the NPK rating on that stuff?


lol it's pla, same stuff dog poop bags are made of. I think it's a corn byproduct. 



Grandpapy said:


> Now that's hot.
> If you ever decide to dabble back in the dark side...


You're thinking sex toys aren't you.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 16, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're thinking sex toys aren't you.


Personally that hadn't crossed my mind. . . But I like the way you think.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Personally that hadn't crossed my mind. . . But I like the way you think.


You mean those aren't male genital clips!?


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 16, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol it's pla, same stuff dog poop bags are made of. I think it's a corn byproduct.
> 
> 
> 
> You're thinking sex toys aren't you.


No, but please feel free to bring them with you.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4437760


That is a maximum test of that person's insurance levels. Including health, oy


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 16, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> That is a maximum test of that person's insurance levels. Including health, oy


Yeah, I was thinking it could have been fatal. 
That truck got pancaked.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yeah, I was thinking it could have been fatal.
> That truck got pancaked.


I read it as a grazing impact, possible broken arm/shoulder for the driver. But I didn't even sleep in a Holiday Inn Express, so I put my diagnostic value here as "low".


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 16, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4437760


Dude lived: https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/truck-bank-drive-through/


----------



## ANC (Dec 16, 2019)

Survived a lunch at my mom's, even had a large glass of wine, that had me pretty wasted for an hour or so.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Dude lived: https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/truck-bank-drive-through/


Uninjured. Quick thinking on exiting right.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 16, 2019)

He was going to bank to finalize the sale of that brand new RV. He wasn't actually driving up to use ATM, he was circling to park on other side and misjudged and clipped the top of the overhang.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 16, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thanks! You need some nightmare before christmas figures to go with Freddy and Jason. I made the clips in tinkercad and printed them. They did slide around when I first put them on. The stayed put once I put electrical tape on the rod first. They’re 3” squares, my last scrog was 4” and I found that too big. Once it was weaved it could handle a surprisingly large amount of weight.
> 
> View attachment 4437637
> View attachment 4437638


Way to test a net!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Personally that hadn't crossed my mind. . . But I like the way you think.


My friends are perverts. When I bought it the first thing they wanted to print was a penis.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Way to test a net!


I did a couple tests before I put the weight over my plants. I didn’t think it would support so much.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 16, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I did a couple tests before I put the weight over my plants. I didn’t think it would support so much.


Did you cheat and drink some to decrease weight? Is that a good brand of whiskey?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 16, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I did a couple tests before I put the weight over my plants. I didn’t think it would support so much.


Hopefully you recycled it in an environmentally sound manner.


----------



## ANC (Dec 16, 2019)

Hopefully decided against that RV, it is a horrible financial move to buy one.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Did you cheat and drink some to decrease weight? Is that a good brand of whiskey?


lol nope, it weighed just shy of 2kg. I don't like whiskey so I'm not sure if it's a good brand or not. Nobody seems to drink it so it's probably cheap. 



curious2garden said:


> Hopefully you recycled it in an environmentally sound manner.


Always.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 16, 2019)

So I knew my kickass scooter was arriving today, and I also knew that the lazy Fed Ex guy would try to get out of doing his job. The delivery was signature required, of course, so I was ready when he called this morning - 

"Is this Tyler Durden?"
'Yep'
"This is fed ex, I've got a delivery for you and need your signature."
'Great! I'll buzz you in. I'm on the top floor...'
"No, you'll need to come down and sign."
'I thought this might happen, so I called fed ex. The manager let me know that you guys need to be able to take all packages up to 75 pounds to my front door. My package weighs 69 pounds.'
"Only to the front door of your building, my insurance doesn't cover flights of stairs!"
'Actually, I specifically asked about that. I let the manager know that I have a bad back, and he told me that the front door means the front door of my apartment. He also said if the delivery guy gave me any trouble that I should call back and let him know...'
"Let me call my supervisor and see what's up."
'Sounds good, you do that...'

5 minutes later I hear huffing and puffing coming up my stairs. I quickly inspect the package, and sign while this dude glared at me. Too bad the attitude was so shitty, I had a $10 bill ready to tip if he was cool...


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 16, 2019)

I'd like to see the scooter.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 16, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> I'd like to see the scooter.


Glad you asked! - https://www.rollitup.org/t/what-did-you-accomplish-today.560544/post-15188062

It is even more badass irl, fucking beast. I'll snap some pics of mine and post 'em soon...


----------



## raratt (Dec 16, 2019)

Going to freeze hard tonight so I had to get the son to put the boonie pepper in the grow room today. Checked for bugs and there were a few aphids left, so I soaked it in spray first. Looks like I'm not growing Dragon Fruit this time around, balls, damn. Can't tell with the other 4 yet. Back is feeling better, I was able to walk around without a crutch a bit today. Buds and suds time.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 16, 2019)

raratt said:


> Going to freeze hard tonight so I had to get the son to put the boonie pepper in the grow room today. Checked for bugs and there were a few aphids left, so I soaked it in spray first. Looks like I'm not growing Dragon Fruit this time around, balls, damn. Can't tell with the other 4 yet. Back is feeling better, I was able to walk around without a crutch a bit today. Buds and suds time.


Tomorrow will be 82. Wednesday low 30’s high about 60.


----------



## raratt (Dec 16, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Tomorrow will be 82. Wednesday low 30’s high about 60.
> 
> View attachment 4438180


I hate when the weather does that. Usually when the weather switches seasons around here it doesn't flip flop.


----------



## P-NOKIO (Dec 16, 2019)

Today was official, I woke up to be blessed with love from my family, like every morning I check on my ladies, the only difference being today is the day after I treated them with a fair dose of liquid co2. HOLLY SHIT!!! They showed every bit of appreciation, by standing tall respectfully saluting me.


----------



## P-NOKIO (Dec 16, 2019)

Corso312 said:


> Woke up...jerked off..showered ...cut the grass...worked out..shower again...cleaned kitchen and one bathroom.. did two loads of laundry ...cooked dinner....restrung 2 fishing poles ...productive Let’s wash those hands one more time, it’s said “3rd times the charm”. Don’t want to pass any pollens off to your pals as you pass that blunt bro. 3rd times the charm


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 16, 2019)

raratt said:


> I hate when the weather does that. Usually when the weather switches seasons around here it doesn't flip flop.


Yeah. I’m originally from Indiana, we had all four seasons. Here we have summer and a couple months where it might cool off. Maybe..


----------



## raratt (Dec 16, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Yeah. I’m originally from Indiana, we had all four seasons. Here we have summer and a couple months where it might cool off. Maybe..


I used to get students that came out from Virginia for training and they didn't bring a heavy jacket thinking "Oh , it's California, so they didn't need one" Wrong half of the state for that...


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 16, 2019)

raratt said:


> I used to get students that came out from Virginia for training and they didn't bring a heavy jackets thinking "Oh , it's California, so they didn't need one" Wrong half of the state for that...


That’s what I used to think. Lol. When I was younger. I even lived there for about 5yrs as a child


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2019)

raratt said:


> I used to get students that came out from Virginia for training and they didn't bring a heavy jackets thinking "Oh , it's California, so they didn't need one" Wrong half of the state for that...


That might work in Cali, but this is Fornia


----------



## ismann (Dec 16, 2019)

Looking good despite humidity being around 25%. They're taking off. Feeding with 3.3g/gallon MaxiBoom and tsp Cal-Mag.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 16, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4437760


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2019)

ANC said:


> Hopefully decided against that RV, it is a horrible financial move to buy one.


I mean just look how fast they come apart.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 16, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I mean just look how fast they come apart.


I found it quite interesting how the bank's canopy just totally fell apart from the RV tap. I'd wager there are shit building code laws there; no anti-shear component to it. Heavy mass that a side tap just tipped it to total destruction.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 16, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I found it quite interesting how the bank's canopy just totally fell apart from the RV tap. I'd wager there are shit building code laws there; no anti-shear component to it. Heavy mass that a side tap just tipped it to total destruction.


Your thoughts on this one please, other than maybe, holy shit!






SH420


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 16, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Your thoughts on this one please, other than maybe, holy shit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 16, 2019)

Given the light tap, I'm surprised that wasn't a typical event in that warehouse


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Mitchician (Dec 17, 2019)

Transplanted some plants in my mid-bloom-transplant experiment...

These are in week 2..

.


This one's in week 5 but looks like week 3, she took ages to start blooming...




another in week 5ish...




Left a couple sitting proud out of the new media.. going for that exposed root look...




Cleaned up the seedling area..
Renewed my mothers and started a few seeds...

From the cloning bed dome experiment into some coco micro-sips...





..oh and I made a couple batches of fudge. Just standard old Vladimir on the left, vanilla and hemp seed on the right. I'm letting the teachers choose. I cut the hemp one in rectangles because if you choose the standard Russian you must be square.. or have an allergy to awesome..



Good night all. It's fuckin' 3am.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 17, 2019)

woke up to quiet..too quiet....half of my power was off. turns out the main breaker outside under the meter went bad, and half the box wasn't getting any juice. took all of 5 minutes to fix....after my boss talked to his friends at the electric office. at first it was one of those "it'll be tomorrow" things, and then a "you need to have an inspector" thing....
we didn't need them at all, but since it was the main breaker, you can't get to it without taking the meter loose, and if you break the little security seal, they'll shit all over themselves, and try to splash you with as much of it as possible. so he had to talk to his buddy, then they sent a guy right over to take the meter off for us, and then reinstall it and put a new seal on it. they do have to come "inspect" the work, which can be read as "they have to come do nothing and charge us 50 bucks to do it"....but it's done, and the inspector is scheduled.
surprised the breaker lasted as long as it did, looks like shit inside


----------



## Bareback (Dec 17, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're thinking sex toys aren't you.


I am now.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> I used to get students that came out from Virginia for training and they didn't bring a heavy jacket thinking "Oh , it's California, so they didn't need one" Wrong half of the state for that...


I'm in the right half of the state and it's 29 right now. I want my taxes back, damn government.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2019)

Mitchician said:


> Transplanted some plants in my mid-bloom-transplant experiment...
> 
> These are in week 2..
> 
> ...


What is Vladimir or was that a who?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> woke up to quiet..too quiet....half of my power was off. turns out the main breaker outside under the meter went bad, and half the box wasn't getting any juice. took all of 5 minutes to fix....after my boss talked to his friends at the electric office. at first it was one of those "it'll be tomorrow" things, and then a "you need to have an inspector" thing....
> we didn't need them at all, but since it was the main breaker, you can't get to it without taking the meter loose, and if you break the little security seal, they'll shit all over themselves, and try to splash you with as much of it as possible. so he had to talk to his buddy, then they sent a guy right over to take the meter off for us, and then reinstall it and put a new seal on it. they do have to come "inspect" the work, which can be read as "they have to come do nothing and charge us 50 bucks to do it"....but it's done, and the inspector is scheduled.
> surprised the breaker lasted as long as it did, looks like shit inside
> View attachment 4438443


I chose to stay on an analog meter when most of my state went digital. I'm sort of surprised that those who refrained from the 'upgrade' have not experienced similar meltdowns.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 17, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I chose to stay on an analog meter when most of my state went digital. I'm sort of surprised that those who refrained from the 'upgrade' have not experienced similar meltdowns.


we did change to digital meters about 4 years ago, as far as i know they didn't ask us our preferences, but i'm a little out of the loop, my electric bill is paid as part of my salary for managing the apartments, and has been for 13 years now, so all my electric company info is second hand


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> we did change to digital meters about 4 years ago, as far as i know they didn't ask us our preferences, but i'm a little out of the loop, my electric bill is paid as part of my salary for managing the apartments, and has been for 13 years now, so all my electric company info is second hand


My quarrel with them is they have bidirectional communication.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 17, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> My quarrel with them is they have bidirectional communication.


why? worried the authorities might be monitoring them independently? or the possibility of it being hacked? 
im not trying to be confrontational, just not sure why that's a concern


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why? worried the authorities might be monitoring them independently? or the possibility of it being hacked?
> im not trying to be confrontational, just not sure why that's a concern


Governmental over reach and privacy concerns. I don't want them in my business. The foregone conclusion in the politically correct carbon footprint argument is reaching in and turning off appliances which bidirection ultimately gives them the ability to do.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2019)

Finished shaping and sanding a manzanita-wood teaspoon for a family member. It is just over seven inches long.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 17, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> That might work in Cali, but this is Fornia


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 17, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Finished shaping and sanding a manzanita-wood *teaspoon* for a family member. It is just over seven inches long.View attachment 4438483


Volumetrically accurate?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Volumetrically accurate?


Well now I had to go measure it. Used a 10.0-ml graduated cylinder. 

It returns a capacity of 4.5 ml ... a little shy but still about a teaspoon.


----------



## raratt (Dec 17, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Governmental over reach and privacy concerns. I don't want them in my business. The foregone conclusion in the politically correct carbon footprint argument is reaching in and turning off appliances which bidirection ultimately gives them the ability to do.


The meters lack the specificity to isolate a singular circuit from the rest. They are all or nothing. Downstream circuits are still manually controlled.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 17, 2019)

raratt said:


> The meters lack the specificity to isolate a singular circuit from the rest. They are all or nothing. Downstream circuits are still manually controlled.


BPL, they'll assign IPs and instruct them to turn off.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 17, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Finished shaping and sanding a manzanita-wood teaspoon for a family member. *It is just over seven inches long.*View attachment 4438483



Nice job. That should slip into your butt quite smoothly now


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Nice job. That should slip into your butt quite smoothly now


The 600-grit wet finish sanding makes that a silky experience


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I am now.


I'll get right on it for you! 6"... 8" what's your pleasure?

j/k


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Glad you asked! - https://www.rollitup.org/t/what-did-you-accomplish-today.560544/post-15188062
> 
> It is even more badass irl, fucking beast. I'll snap some pics of mine and post 'em soon...


still no pics?


----------



## raratt (Dec 17, 2019)

Mailed the M in Law's replacement LED spotlight. She wanted a new battery for her old one, but it was cheaper to upgrade it to a new LED one. Watered the girls (hopefully) and inspected the boonie pepper for aphids. Didn't see any live ones, but I don't trust the little sap suckers. Buds and suds time.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 17, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> still no pics?


He’s as bad as the FedEx guy...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> He’s as bad as the FedEx guy...


gonna have to call his manager.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 17, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> gonna have to call his manager.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 17, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> still no pics?


When I said soon, I did not mean millennial soon. I meant dude in his 40s soon.

My back is twitchy, I've been babying it. Took me hours to get the scooter out of it's gargantuan box, unpack and unfold it, and vacuum off all the bits of broken styrofoam. It sucks that I can't ride it yet, I can barely get on it. It's just a big fucking tease...


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 17, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> gonna have to call his manager.


Don't have one. I've been divorced for years...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> When I said soon, I did not mean millennial soon. I meant dude in his 40s soon.
> 
> My back is twitchy, I've been babying it. Took me hours to get the scooter out of it's gargantuan box, unpack and unfold it, and vacuum off all the bits of broken styrofoam. It sucks that I can't ride it yet, I can barely get on it. It's just a big fucking tease...


We call that later. Sorry your back is hurting.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 17, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> still no pics?


Handlebars up and I can pop off the seat post to ride as a board -




I can lower the handlebar height to make it into a comfy sit down scooter -





The night lighting is pretty cool. Makes me feel kinda Mexican @Gary Goodson @mr sunshine...


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 17, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Handlebars up and I can pop off the seat post off to ride as a board -
> 
> View attachment 4438742View attachment 4438743
> 
> ...


You left a few bits of styrofoam when you vacuumed, j/s


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Handlebars up and I can pop off the seat post off to ride as a board -
> 
> View attachment 4438742View attachment 4438743
> 
> ...


Sweet! How fast does it go?

Standing is for suckers.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 17, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Handlebars up and I can pop off the seat post off to ride as a board -
> 
> View attachment 4438742View attachment 4438743
> 
> ...


Or.... Best of both worlds, take the seat off and lower the bars for a thrill ride.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 17, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> You left a few bits of styrofoam when you vacuumed, j/s


They fell off parts of the tires while rolling it over to take the pics. It's fucking everywhere! I vacuumed twice since I unpacked it, and the shit still pops up. I think the scooter is producing the stuff. It _is_ from China...


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 17, 2019)

One more day of work and I’m off for 16 days. It’s been crazy hours the last few weeks it’s catching up with me. 
I better be getting some decent whiskey of my builders lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 17, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sweet! How fast does it go?
> 
> Standing is for suckers.


Little more than 30mph. That feels fine while seated, but when you're standing it's like, "Holy Shit! Wwwhheeeeeee!!!"


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 17, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> They fell off parts of the tires while rolling it over to take the pics. It's fucking everywhere! I vacuumed twice since I unpacked it, and the shit still pops up. I think the scooter is producing the stuff. It _is_ from China...


To be fair, it's not all China's fault; the millennial (we all know who she is) goaded you to unpack it in your infirm condition. Therefore blame Canada as well


----------



## Bareback (Dec 17, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> One more day of work and I’m off for 16 days. It’s been crazy hours the last few weeks it’s catching up with me.
> I better be getting some decent whiskey of my builders lol


I feel your pain , I've been working 70 plus hours since August , over 90 some weeks. A few weeks back I hung 76 4x12x5/8 fire rock in 12 hours, and most of it was by myself


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 17, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I feel your pain , I've been working 70 plus hours since August , over 90 some weeks. A few weeks back I hung 76 4x12x5/8 fire rock in 12 hours, and most of it was by myself


That is some hours mate!!!
We have power/battery tool restrictions in most areas. Basically 6:30am-7:30pm Mon-Fri 9am-5:30pm Sat-Sun, some place you can start 7am not many. If someone calls the local council it’s a $1500 fine minimum. Got one once sucked!
My only win is I just mix a couple of wheelbarrow’s of mud up. Because I just use my trowel I’m generally good for another 2 hours after the curfew. 
I just have to screw the ties off before the cut off, forgotten a few times.


----------



## Mitchician (Dec 17, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> What is Vladimir or was that a who?


Vladimir the Russian fudge..


----------



## Mitchician (Dec 17, 2019)

See?


----------



## ANC (Dec 18, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Handlebars up and I can pop off the seat post to ride as a board


Doubt you will be bored if you take off the seat.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 18, 2019)

ANC said:


> Doubt you will be bored if you take off the seat.


Clever...


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 18, 2019)

ANC said:


> Doubt you will be bored if you take off the seat.


That reminds me of something


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2019)

ANC said:


> Doubt you will be bored if you take off the seat.


I think there’s a commission here for @Laughing Grass, so long as she provides a good wet finish sanding.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 18, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Little more than 30mph. That feels fine while seated, but when you're standing it's like, "Holy Shit! Wwwhheeeeeee!!!"


Wow! That's almost the speed limit on city streets here. Ebikes sold in Ontario have to be governed to 20mph/32kph. I don't think I'd want to be standing at that speed. Have you purchased a helmet yet?



Singlemalt said:


> To be fair, it's not all China's fault; the millennial (we all know who she is) goaded you to unpack it in your infirm condition. Therefore blame Canada as well











cannabineer said:


> I think there’s a commission here for @Laughing Grass, so long as she provides a good wet finish sanding.


That sounds oddly dirty.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> ... That sounds oddly dirty.


Good.


----------



## sandman83 (Dec 18, 2019)

not a whole lot this morning tbh, girls are nearing freaking 7' tall and not getting direct light again.... purchased some sp150 for short lengths on just the top colas, really want them frosty and worth this PITA they have been. Another 6-7 weeks of waiting.... 

Started purchasing lumber for the wifes new 4 post bed, will get the 4x4 pillars cut and start framing it in eventually next week sometime. Kinda an inexpensive upgrade from our shitty metal/bachelor type furniture, if it turns out nice in the oak i'll redo it with some walnut accents or something.


----------



## ANC (Dec 18, 2019)

Dang, man, we could have talked you through a much better DIY light for the money you spent on that Mars bar


----------



## ANC (Dec 18, 2019)

Whoohoo, they delivered our new bed, thanks to the little autoflower.


----------



## raratt (Dec 18, 2019)

Mark it on the calendar, I accomplished something before 10 AM. Had to get my annual fasting blood letting done and pick up my drugs from the pharm.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 18, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wow! That's almost the speed limit on city streets here. Ebikes sold in Ontario have to be governed to 20mph/32kph. I don't think I'd want to be standing at that speed. Have you purchased a helmet yet?


I've got two $2,000 ebikes, both are limited to 20mph. That's our speed limit for e-motor vehicles, too. I usually ride my non-motorized Trek for exercise when the weather permits, so I have several helmets. China seems to have no such speed restrictions, some of the scooters I was looking at went 50+mph! I purposely didn't get one because I didn't want to be tempted to go that fast. You'd have to be out of your mind to go that fast _standing_ on something. Those must be some spectacular deaths...


----------



## sandman83 (Dec 18, 2019)

ANC said:


> Dang, man, we could have talked you through a much better DIY light for the money you spent on that Mars bar


yeah I realized that lol but.... it's done and they are decent enough for my purposes. I'd like to build a better setup for my 4x4 tent sometime but it will just be used for drying in the meantime. Honestly I think I have too many genetics started and need to stall the veg out on my soil plants so I'll be mainlining and training them. 

Blueberry Cheesecake...what can I say.... 2gal flo and gro setup, they are now ~6.5-7' tall with the lights raised to the ceiling. I'll do a write up and maybe toss some pictures once I have her harvested and an idea on yield. 4 plants that squeezed out the rest under 2kw HPS.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 18, 2019)

Sorry about your big girl - I understand completely & have felt like that too many times.

BTW, Nice casting form (no need to double haul in that little creek I'm guessing) - Lefty Kreh would be proud.


----------



## lokie (Dec 18, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> A few things I wanted to share. They weren’t all today but I’ve been gone a long time. Every time I saw anything related to penises, I thought of you guys.
> View attachment 4439221
> When I missed the plant i was trying to chop down and cut the tip of my pinky off.
> View attachment 4439222
> ...


Thanks for sharing.

Your friends painting looks like an orgy.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 18, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I've got two $2,000 ebikes, both are limited to 20mph. That's our speed limit for e-motor vehicles, too. I usually ride my non-motorized Trek for exercise when the weather permits, so I have several helmets. China seems to have no such speed restrictions, some of the scooters I was looking at went 50+mph! I purposely didn't get one because I didn't want to be tempted to go that fast. You'd have to be out of your mind to go that fast _standing_ on something. Those must be some spectacular deaths...


I ate shit on a downhill skateboard going 45mph. I know how fast I was going cause my ex was following me in a car filmin me and the speedometer. I’d say that’s about the same as eatin shit on a scooter.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 18, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> I ate shit on a downhill skateboard going 45mph. I know how fast I was going cause my ex was following me in a car filmin me and the speedometer. I’d say that’s about the same as eatin shit on a scooter.


I hope you were fully padded up. We're you okay?


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 18, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I hope you were fully padded up. We're you okay?


Nope. I broke the ball joint off of the bone in my left shoulder, and broke the actual ball into 4 pieces. I’m bionic now. I feel like we have the makings of a good story, what you bein a secret agent and all, and me being a cyborg supervillain


----------



## sandman83 (Dec 18, 2019)

I remember the mini bike craze, friend of mine rolled up to our college on it, doin' tricks and wheelies and shit all over the parking lot. Was hilarious and a hoot but he was careful not to let anyone else on it. Wasn't as much fun 2 weeks later when he came in with all sorts of casts and road rash.....

electric scooters look thrilling but I too would be tempted to go too fast and a small turn can easily overbalance those things.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 18, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Nope. I broke the ball joint off of the bone in my left shoulder, and broke the actual ball into 4 pieces. I’m bionic now. I feel like we have the makings of a good story, what you bein a secret agent and all, and me being a cyborg supervillain



Fuck, you're like Kickass now (great movies). If we team up, it'll be like this -


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 18, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I've got two $2,000 ebikes, both are limited to 20mph. That's our speed limit for e-motor vehicles, too. I usually ride my non-motorized Trek for exercise when the weather permits, so I have several helmets. China seems to have no such speed restrictions, some of the scooters I was looking at went 50+mph! I purposely didn't get one because I didn't want to be tempted to go that fast. You'd have to be out of your mind to go that fast _standing_ on something. Those must be some spectacular deaths...


Good I was thinking you might be one of those too cool for helmets kinda guys. They don't seem stable enough to be doing that speed and you're for sure going to break a clavicle if you tip over at that speed. Are you two other ebikes more like traditional bikes with pedals?


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 18, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good I was thinking you might be one of those too cool for helmets kinda guys. They don't seem stable enough to be doing that speed and you're for sure going to break a clavicle if you tip over at that speed. Are you two other ebikes more like traditional bikes with pedals?


I would never ride without a helmet. Here's my first and fav ebike -













It even folds in half, pretty cool. Can't find pics of my other one, it's white and more of a commuter...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 18, 2019)

That's more my style! If I lived in a warmer climate I would seriously consider going car free and using an ebike.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I would never ride without a helmet. Here's my first and fav ebike -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much control does one have over _when _ it folds in half?


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> How much control does one have over _when _ it folds in half?


You can set it for manual folding where you control the fold, or extreme folding where it just surprises you whenever. Pretty cool...


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 18, 2019)

Last brick layed for 2019 only other time I’ll touch a brick this year is to throw at some pricks skull


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> You can set it for manual folding where you control the fold, or extreme folding where it just surprises you whenever. Pretty cool...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Last brick layed for 2019 only other time I’ll touch a brick this year is to throw at some pricks skull View attachment 4439285


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> When I said soon, I did not mean millennial soon. I meant dude in his 40s soon.
> 
> My back is twitchy, I've been babying it. Took me hours to get the scooter out of it's gargantuan box, unpack and unfold it, and vacuum off all the bits of broken styrofoam. It sucks that I can't ride it yet, I can barely get on it. It's just a big fucking tease...


Just think.
If you hadn’t made that FedEx poor sod schlep it up those stairs, you wouldn’t have to horse it back down’em. There is palpable irony here.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 18, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Just think.
> If you hadn’t made that FedEx poor sod schlep it up those stairs, you wouldn’t have to horse it back down’em. There is palpable irony here.


I thought of that. I only needed him to bring it up because of my back. Also because I'm an asshole. Thing is, I'm gonna have to learn to bring it back up each time I ride it, as I can't leave it downstairs. I shoulda thought this through a little better...


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 18, 2019)

Mitchician said:


> Vladimir the Russian fudge..


What makes it russian?


----------



## raratt (Dec 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> What makes it russian?


Washing it down with Stoli.


----------



## Mitchician (Dec 18, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> What makes it russian?


lol I dunno that's just what everyone calls it here. I thought that was it's only name. I guess you just call it caramel?

By the way, we call these scones..





Cheese Scones | Recipes For Food Lovers Including Cooking Tips At Foodlovers.co.nz


This cheese scone recipe is a personal favourite. Hot cheese scones straight from the oven are a Saturday morning treat. Add bacon too.




www.foodlovers.co.nz





And these are biscuits..





Afghan Biscuit Recipe | Chelsea Sugar


These afghan biscuits are creamy, nutty, chocolatey, crunchy and could almost be the definition of perfection. They’re always a big hit with the kids - and of course grown-ups too.




www.chelsea.co.nz





I chose a recipe for "Afghan" biscuits because that place is very relevant to the plant this site is dedicated to and is a classic NZ recipe. Don't know why they're called Afghans.


----------



## Mitchician (Dec 18, 2019)

Today I de-nailed and tek-screwed a roof. Corrugated iron roofs are very common here.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 19, 2019)

I'm staying in today.


----------



## sandman83 (Dec 19, 2019)

yikes, smoke up and grab a blanket


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 19, 2019)

8th grade Public service announcement.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> 8th grade Public service announcement.
> View attachment 4439579


That explains my underwear


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 19, 2019)

Hmm...


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 19, 2019)

Mitchician said:


> lol I dunno that's just what everyone calls it here. I thought that was it's only name. I guess you just call it caramel?
> 
> By the way, we call these scones..
> 
> ...


LOL two cultures separated by a common language!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 19, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm staying in today.
> 
> View attachment 4439511


Until June?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 19, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Until June?


No don't say that.  Hopefully it's over by mid April.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 19, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> No don't say that.  Hopefully it's over by mid April.


Oh yeah, I remember you holed up for months last winter


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 19, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hmm...
> View attachment 4439596


...at first i thought the snow was bleeding....this is good weed....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 19, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh yeah, I remember you holed up for months last winter


This spring was really bad and we were still getting snow in mid May. It's usually shorts weather towards the end of May. Need to find myself someone rich who can take me away from all this.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 19, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> This spring was really bad and we were still getting snow in mid May. It's usually shorts weather towards the end of May. Need to find myself someone rich who can take me away from all this.


I have a lot of character!


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 19, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> I have a lot of character!


Me too!.. She could do much worse, we have a fairly short shelf life left, so it's not like a lifetime gig


----------



## raratt (Dec 19, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> This spring was really bad and we were still getting snow in mid May. It's usually shorts weather towards the end of May. Need to find myself someone rich who can take me away from all this.


I have a USAF parka you could have, but you could probably wear it as a dress. It's too damn warm to wear around here. Shipping would be expensive cuz the sucker is HEAVY.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 19, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> This spring was really bad and we were still getting snow in mid May. It's usually shorts weather towards the end of May. Need to find myself someone rich who can take me away from all this.


I’d save you but...


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 19, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> I am a character!


FIFY 


Singlemalt said:


> Me too!.. She could do much worse, we have a fairly short shelf life left, *so it's not like a lifetime gig*


LOL for you it is...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> This spring was really bad and we were still getting snow in mid May. It's usually shorts weather towards the end of May. Need to find myself some broke, gay, dead lazy asshole who can take me away from all this.


Fify


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 19, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> I have a lot of character!





Singlemalt said:


> Me too!.. She could do much worse, we have a fairly short shelf life left, so it's not like a lifetime gig


Lol you guys come with too much "baggage"  



raratt said:


> I have a USAF parka you could have, but you could probably wear it as a dress. It's too damn warm to wear around here. Shipping would be expensive cuz the sucker is HEAVY.


Army green isn't really my colour. I have a bright red Canada goose jacket, lambskin mittens and break out my clunky snowmobile boots when it gets this cold. Everything stays warm except your legs and face.



cannabineer said:


> Fify
> 
> View attachment 4439634


Isn't that what every girl wants?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 19, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I’d save you but...View attachment 4439633


That looks like a postcard. I could handle that if I was in a chalet sitting around a warm fire drinking baileys and hot chocolate.


----------



## raratt (Dec 19, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Army green isn't really my colour. I have a bright red Canada goose jacket, lambskin mittens and break out my clunky snowmobile boots when it gets this cold. Everything stays warm except your legs and face.


It's more of a gray color, AF doesn't do Army green either.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 19, 2019)

Snow ice snow ice has been the past 4 days

25000lb(10 palettes) of melt so far this year and it isn't even winter yet.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 19, 2019)

raratt said:


> It's more of a gray color, AF doesn't do Army green either.


I look good in gray. go air force!


----------



## raratt (Dec 19, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I look good in gray. go air force!


You'd look good in a burlap sack...just sayin.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 19, 2019)

raratt said:


> You'd look good in a burlap sack...just sayin.




Maybe not the first choice unless you're from Idaho


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 19, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4439705
> 
> Maybe not the first choice unless you're from *I'm-daho*


That looks like it could make the "Front Porch" a bit itchey.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That looks like it could make the "Front Porch" a bit itchey.


Especially if she peels her spud


----------



## raratt (Dec 19, 2019)

YAY! Truck passed smog. $45 later (plus about $190 for tags for the year) and I'm good to go for 2 more years. 
Topped the girls"?" this morning and kicked the boy to the curb. I can't tell the sex of the other 4 plants yet. 
The Volunteer Fire Department and the local cops do kind of a parade tonight through the housing areas. They have a Santa in one of the engines and throw candy out for the kids. My grandkids will be over in awhile to see it this evening.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 19, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4439705
> 
> Maybe not the first choice unless you're from Idaho


On first glance it looked like she wasn't wearing a bra.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 19, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> On first glance it looked like she wasn't wearing a bra.



You might possibly be one of the last to notice that here. 



raratt said:


> YAY! Truck passed smog. $45 later (plus about $190 for tags for the year) and I'm good to go for 2 more years.


My state issued me a "Permanent" DV tag & registration for $0 & I don't ever have to renew.
Thank you Alaska & the VA!


----------



## raratt (Dec 19, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4439705
> 
> Maybe not the first choice unless you're from Idaho


Must have been cold...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 19, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You might possibly be one of the last to notice that here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely not the first thing I check out. Her left nipple is making a run for it.


----------



## omgBoNg (Dec 19, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hmm...
> View attachment 4439596


Works good, still hard work to upper body though.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 19, 2019)

I made the weekly post office run.

Thank You Santa!


----------



## dangledo (Dec 19, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> On first glance it looked like she wasn't wearing a bra.


I thought same thing thinking that'll chafe her nips

And i thought soccer jerseys in the late fall were bad


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 19, 2019)

So for the first time in 25 years I had to cancel a gig today  It was a xmas party downtown, and they were SO looking forward to having me perform. It turns out that I have a bulging or herniated disc in my lower back, and although it is slowly improving, I would just re-injure it if I tried to gig in this condition. Which is exactly what I did this last time. I sustained this injury a few weeks ago while working out, thought it healed enough to play a gig, and from simply moving equipment, standing, and walking, I re-injured it worse than before. I had an amazing xmas party to attend this evening, and tickets to see Brother Ali tomorrow night with a bunch of buddies. Not to mention 2 other gigs that I'm going to have to cancel in the next few days. Altogether I'm out about $1300. I hope I can make some of that gig money back by selling some weed that folks ordered at that party that I'll miss tonight, as a buddy is supposed to stop by, pick it up, and get it to the people expecting it. Oh well, at least now I have a legit excuse to avoid my family on xmas. I've got a nice back brace coming tomorrow that I hope will help. I'm still in surprisingly good spirits, at least it's not cancer...


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 19, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> That looks like a postcard. I could handle that if I was in a chalet sitting around a warm fire drinking baileys and hot chocolate.


Hey, it's a toasty 42 degrees here today. Practically G-string weather!


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 19, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Hey, it's a toasty 42 degrees here today. Practically G-string weather!


Was 36 this morning. I had mine on...


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Dec 19, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Was 36 this morning. I had mine on...


Pic or it didn’t happen...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 19, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Hey, it's a toasty 42 degrees here today. Practically G-string weather!


I searched for a funny/sexy gif or pic to respond to this.
Just now managed to dig my way out of the webzzz & remember why I was spelunking in the first place.

Fkn maraijuanas brain worms anyway.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I searched for a funny/sexy gif or pic to respond to this.
> Just now managed to dig my way out of the webzzz & remember why I was spelunking in the first place.
> 
> Fkn marajuanas brain worms anyway.


Oh shit I mean like uhm yeah oh du’ude


----------



## Bareback (Dec 19, 2019)

Today I accomplished finishing the project from hell at work . I really think those bastards set me up to fail, but I pulled another one off with sure grit and determination . Tomorrow I am going to pretent to still be working but secretly I'm going to be stoned AF and not doing shit . And then two weeks off with maybe a side job for some quick cash.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 20, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Today I accomplished finishing the project from hell at work . I really think those bastards set me up to fail, but I pulled another one off with sure grit and determination . Tomorrow I am going to pretent to still be working but secretly I'm going to be stoned AF and not doing shit . And then two weeks off with maybe a side job for some quick cash.


I used to do the same shit at work. Me and my partner would be the only people in the warehouse on weekends. We would smash all the orders in a a matter of a few hours and then the rest of the day would consist of having a few beers, tokes, and a good lunch.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 20, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> On first glance it looked like she wasn't wearing a bra.


i just figured it was eyes...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 20, 2019)

Heavy rain could bring Seattle's wettest day of the entire year


The Seattle area is approaching one of its rainiest periods of the year, with up to three inches of rain over a 72 hour period set to descend on the region Wednesday.



mynorthwest.com





Oh goody...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 20, 2019)

Today I learned that feral pigs in Canada build pigloos to survive the winter. 









Canadian Wild Pigs Are Building "Pigloos" To Survive Through The Winter


There have been plenty of stories about feral pigs causing problems across Canada and the United States. Canada's wild pigs were even called one of the country's most invasive species. Now, they've even found a way to survive the winter: so-called "pigloos."




www.narcity.com


----------



## raratt (Dec 20, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Heavy rain could bring Seattle's wettest day of the entire year
> 
> 
> The Seattle area is approaching one of its rainiest periods of the year, with up to three inches of rain over a 72 hour period set to descend on the region Wednesday.
> ...


The GFS maps I look at don't show a big storm up there until the 27th, and it's going to be a cold one. We are getting rain come Sun. The dreaded "Atmospheric River".


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 20, 2019)

raratt said:


> "Atmospheric River"


bring it..


----------



## raratt (Dec 20, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> So for the first time in 25 years I had to cancel a gig today  It was a xmas party downtown, and they were SO looking forward to having me perform. It turns out that I have a bulging or herniated disc in my lower back, and although it is slowly improving, I would just re-injure it if I tried to gig in this condition. Which is exactly what I did this last time. I sustained this injury a few weeks ago while working out, thought it healed enough to play a gig, and from simply moving equipment, standing, and walking, I re-injured it worse than before. I had an amazing xmas party to attend this evening, and tickets to see Brother Ali tomorrow night with a bunch of buddies. Not to mention 2 other gigs that I'm going to have to cancel in the next few days. Altogether I'm out about $1300. I hope I can make some of that gig money back by selling some weed that folks ordered at that party that I'll miss tonight, as a buddy is supposed to stop by, pick it up, and get it to the people expecting it. Oh well, at least now I have a legit excuse to avoid my family on xmas. I've got a nice back brace coming tomorrow that I hope will help. I'm still in surprisingly good spirits, at least it's not cancer...


I'm right there with you in the back department except there is no disk between L5 and S1 in my back. My vertebra randomly moves to a point where it pinches a nerve. I'm probably looking at cortisone shots again. It went out when I was getting out of my car to go in a store. At least I can walk using a crutch, we'd be screwed otherwise.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 20, 2019)

raratt said:


> I'm right there with you in the back department except there is no disk between L5 and S1 in my back. My vertebra randomly moves to a point where it pinches a nerve. I'm probably looking at cortisone shots again. It went out when I was getting out of my car to go in a store. At least I can walk using a crutch, we'd be screwed otherwise.


Can't you guys do surgery to fix the problem?


----------



## raratt (Dec 20, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My state issued me a "Permanent" DV tag & registration for $0 & I don't ever have to renew.
> Thank you Alaska & the VA!


California doesn't give anything for free. I have a disabled plate.


----------



## raratt (Dec 20, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Can't you guys do surgery to fix the problem?


Had surgery once already, it is about as good as it will be.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 20, 2019)

raratt said:


> The GFS maps I look at don't show a big storm up there until the 27th, and it's going to be a cold one. We are getting rain come Sun. The dreaded "Atmospheric River".


It's been raining all morning. Nothing heavy, just the usual drizzle.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 20, 2019)

raratt said:


> California doesn't give anything for free. I have a disabled plate.


One ticket or three?


----------



## raratt (Dec 20, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> One ticket or three?
> View attachment 4440206


Looks like a person who needs their backing skills tested by parking right in front of them.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 20, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Today I learned that feral pigs in Canada build pigloos to survive the winter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mmmmm bbq pork


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 20, 2019)

raratt said:


> I'm right there with you in the back department except there is no disk between L5 and S1 in my back. My vertebra randomly moves to a point where it pinches a nerve. I'm probably looking at cortisone shots again. It went out when I was getting out of my car to go in a store. At least I can walk using a crutch, we'd be screwed otherwise.


I feel for ya man. 
My back is still tweaked from a fall 3 years ago. It will probably never be the same again. 

Doctor prescribed physical therapy but it's been my experience that those folks bring more pain than they relieve...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 20, 2019)

raratt said:


> Had surgery once already, it is about as good as it will be.


 That sucks, sorry  I'm surprised just getting out of the car would do that. I know a guy who messed up his back from a sneeze, he was fat and out of shape though.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 20, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> That sucks, sorry  I'm surprised just getting out of the car would do that. I know a guy who messed up his back from a sneeze, he was fat and out of shape though.


I've ruined shorts that way... Getting out of the car that is... ripped the pocket right off. 











Ok I lied, I shit myself. 

SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 20, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> I've ruined shorts that way... Getting out of the car that is... ripped the pocket right off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol
+ Rep


----------



## raratt (Dec 20, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> mmmmm bbq pork


I don't think noodling for pigs is a good idea.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 20, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I feel for ya man.
> My back is still tweaked from a fall 3 years ago. It will probably never be the same again.
> 
> Doctor prescribed physical therapy but it's been my experience that those folks bring more pain than they relieve...


PT made a huge difference for me, I fill better ( most of the time) then I have in 20 years. I do hard physical labor ever day and being over 50 doesn’t help but with the therapy and stretching I can out work to or three of the younger guys. It may not be the answer for everyone but it helps me a lot.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 20, 2019)

Bareback said:


> PT made a huge difference for me, I fill better ( most of the time) then I have in 20 years. I do hard physical labor ever day and being over 50 doesn’t help but with the therapy and stretching I can out work to or three of the younger guys. It may not be the answer for everyone but it helps me a lot.


That's great! I'm glad they could help. 

After my rotator cuff rehab, I'll never go back...


----------



## raratt (Dec 20, 2019)

Our local PD/Fire Department Santa parade last night that the grandkids came over to see. Facebook link. https://www.facebook.com/mwadman/videos/pcb.2471304702968562/10221232289061432/?type=3&__tn__=HH-R&eid=ARAu_m_ABy2oDLT4hrBgacUnrglCaJWrTVJTq-gTv7Fw-HWfwg9_rJeM4u8WA-JD3kko1YnGKY--Pigt


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 20, 2019)

raratt said:


> I'm right there with you in the back department except there is no disk between L5 and S1 in my back. My vertebra randomly moves to a point where it pinches a nerve. I'm probably looking at cortisone shots again. It went out when I was getting out of my car to go in a store. At least I can walk using a crutch, we'd be screwed otherwise.


That sux. I never knew back injuries were this painful. The sharp pain and spasms are the worst pain I've ever felt next to teeth abscesses. I try to move as slowly and carefully as possible, but randomly I'll get a shooting pain that makes me scream out and see stars. It's like someone jabbed me right in the spinal cord with an icepick! Fucks with you mentally. I hope you don't feel this pain regularly, I don't think I could live that way...


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 20, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> That sux. I never knew back injuries were this painful. The sharp pain and spasms are the worst pain I've ever felt next to teeth abscesses. I try to move as slowly and carefully as possible, but randomly I'll get a shooting pain that makes me scream out and see stars. It's like someone jabbed me right in the spinal cord with an icepick! Fucks with you mentally. I hope you don't feel this pain regularly, I don't think I could live that way...


I use a heating pad on the highest setting (close to burning) to get things to relax.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 20, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> I use a heating pad on the highest setting (close to burning) to get things to relax.


That's exactly what I've been doing! I caught a glimpse of myself in the mirror yesterday, what a sorry sight it was - unshowered and unshaven for DAYS, I had a huge ace bandage wrapped around me with a electric heating pad strapped to my back. I had to plug myself in each time I moved to a new location, and unplug myself each time I got up. I had the cord draped around my neck so I wouldn't trip on it. Stinky, scruffy, pain-ridden, plug-in Tyler. Get yours today!


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 20, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> That's exactly what I've been doing! I caught a glimpse of myself in the mirror yesterday, what a sorry sight it was - unshowered and unshaven for DAYS, I had a huge ace bandage wrapped around me with a electric heating pad strapped to my back. I had to plug myself in each time I moved to a new location, and unplug myself each time I got up. I had the cord draped around my neck so I wouldn't trip on it. Stinky, scruffy, pain-ridden, plug-in Tyler. Get yours today!


At least you have plenty of good weed

I feel ya bro, I have herniated disks from 10yrs or so of roofing. Shit will put you down. Not a pain you can power through. Get well soon. You got a scooter to get hurt on, I mean ride.


----------



## Mitchician (Dec 20, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> That looks like a postcard. I could handle that if I was in a chalet sitting around a warm fire drinking baileys and hot chocolate.


Sorry I don't have any chalets or million-dollar views, but I got some Bailey's, warm fire and Hot Chocolate.. close enough?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2019)

Mitchician said:


> Sorry I don't have any chalets or million-dollar views, but I got some Bailey's, warm fire and Hot Chocolate.. close enough?
> View attachment 4440340


_Broke dead-lazy alpha asshole stops grazing, focuses on the contender and sizes him up. He then mounts a perfunctory threat display. Risk of status change: low._


----------



## Mitchician (Dec 20, 2019)

_...Also broke, dead lazy, sigma(?) male laughs in utter fearlessness at his rival..

..or is it just a thin veneer, a simple facade to hide his low self esteem?_


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2019)

Mitchician said:


> _...Also broke, dead lazy, sigma(?) male laughs in utter fearlessness at his rival..
> 
> ..or is it just a thin veneer, a simple facade to hide his low self esteem?_


_The alpha's nostrils flare. The air carries the plain pheromonal signature of the newcomer's refusal to properly submit. Ancient circuits deep in Alpha's nervous system align and energize. He shakes his head at the challenger: part added threat display, but mostly a self-test. Yes, his horns are up to the task that apparently will not be avoided. Endocrine gates open and slam shut as Alpha's physique readies itself for the most basic contest: percussive negotiation. _


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 20, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> That's exactly what I've been doing! I caught a glimpse of myself in the mirror yesterday, what a sorry sight it was - unshowered and unshaven for DAYS, I had a huge ace bandage wrapped around me with a electric heating pad strapped to my back. I had to plug myself in each time I moved to a new location, and unplug myself each time I got up. I had the cord draped around my neck so I wouldn't trip on it. Stinky, scruffy, pain-ridden, plug-in Tyler. Get yours today!


Look into muscle relaxants; esp with back probs, it's that spasms that exacerbate the condition


----------



## Mitchician (Dec 20, 2019)

Okay I submit.. damn I might be getting the hots for _you_ after all that..


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2019)

Mitchician said:


> Okay I submit.. damn I might be getting the hots for _you_ after all that..


Lol thanks it was fun

_Hormone levels returning to Sloth Factor One, Alpha slouches back to where the grazing was marginally better. He plops noisily onto the Cretaceous veldt and contemplates, for the Nth time, that if only his horns were prehensile he wouldn't have to bribe a fucking bird to pick his nose for him. _


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 20, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> That's exactly what I've been doing! I caught a glimpse of myself in the mirror yesterday, what a sorry sight it was - unshowered and unshaven for DAYS, I had a huge ace bandage wrapped around me with a electric heating pad strapped to my back. I had to plug myself in each time I moved to a new location, and unplug myself each time I got up. I had the cord draped around my neck so I wouldn't trip on it. Stinky, scruffy, pain-ridden, plug-in Tyler. Get yours today!


specifically :methocarbamol, no recreation fun to it tho


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 20, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> specifically :methocarbamol, no recreation fun to it tho


Perfect that and an inversion table are better for you than surgery. The only indication for spinal surgery is loss of motor function. Spinal stabilization surgery destabilizes the level above and below, for pain that is a losing proposition.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 20, 2019)

Got a room at the beach. Office Christmas party and I figured a room was cheaper than a DUI. I live bout 30 miles or so from here. It’s low 50’s and wind constant at 15-20lil chilly but I like it.

guess I could have Ubered but what fun is that


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 20, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Got a room at the beach. Office Christmas party and I figured a room was cheaper than a DUI. I live bout 30 miles or so from here. It’s low 50’s and wind constant at 15-20lil chilly but I like it.
> 
> guess I could have Ubered but what fun is that
> 
> ...


Now why did "hookers and blow" cross my mind?


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 20, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Got a room at the beach. Office Christmas party and I figured a room was cheaper than a DUI. I live bout 30 miles or so from here. It’s low 50’s and wind constant at 15-20lil chilly but I like it.
> 
> guess I could have Ubered but what fun is that
> 
> ...


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 20, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Now why did "hookers and blow" cross my mind?


Is there a week that goes by where those things _don't_ cross your mind?


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 20, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Is there a week that goes by where those things _don't_ cross your mind?


Lol. I was gonna say something similar.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 20, 2019)

Did I mention, Nurses? Lots of Nurses


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 20, 2019)

nurses, hookers and blow; nurse-hookers YUM


----------



## raratt (Dec 20, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> That sux. I never knew back injuries were this painful. The sharp pain and spasms are the worst pain I've ever felt next to teeth abscesses. I try to move as slowly and carefully as possible, but randomly I'll get a shooting pain that makes me scream out and see stars. It's like someone jabbed me right in the spinal cord with an icepick! Fucks with you mentally. I hope you don't feel this pain regularly, I don't think I could live that way...


Right before my surgery I couldn't walk. I would roll out of the bed and crawl to the bathroom, and then to the couch. My daughter would bring me food on the couch. I was eating percocet like candy and it didn't even dull the pain. The DR said he didn't know how the hell I stood up and walked into his office, just a stubborn old Norseman I guess. Ice pick to the spine pretty much describes it. I had my surgery in '97 and it just comes and goes depending on where my vertebra moves to. They didn't fuse it. I totally understand how it feels, and it is big time debilitating. I wouldn't wish this on anyone.


----------



## raratt (Dec 20, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Lol thanks it was fun
> 
> _Hormone levels returning to Sloth Factor One, Alpha slouches back to where the grazing was marginally better. He plops noisily onto the Cretaceous veldt and contemplates, for the Nth time, that if only his horns were prehensile he wouldn't have to bribe a fucking bird to pick his nose for him. _


Thanks for that you two, I was giggling like a schoolgirl, my wife thought I'd lost my mind (again?).


----------



## sandman83 (Dec 20, 2019)

well, the stretch finally ended and now the buds are falling all over the place :face_palm:

Got some supports tied up and yoyos on order, will grab a ladder and hang em once they arrive. Next time I'll def be putting a screen or cage of some kinda around the hydro gear before putting in a new cycle.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Dec 20, 2019)

Dishes, kitchen, floors, shook rugs, laundry, bathroom, free weights/ chin ups, baked chicken thighs w/ brussell sprouts, basmati rice in chicken broth. Feel better. Might still shampoo the dog tonight.. Watching Don't Fuck With Cats on Netflix. Interestingly fucked up.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 20, 2019)

I wrecked my back at work once when half of me fell into a pit. There was a narrow gap in the floor where hydraulic plates moved in and out.

Three of us were trying to pull a 24" wide 20' long piece of steel out of a mill housing and my right leg went into the pit while my left leg was still on the floor.

Took a couple months to get over that one, lots of flexeril, steroids and a few pain pills. The flexeril helped a lot, muscle relaxer. I started wondering if it would relax my heart muscle because I felt like I melted after a couple of those. I avoid lifting with my back and bend knees and get help these days.

Why beat yourself up? 

Also, moist heat works best. They had these moist heat pads at the dispensary at work. The nurse would get you fixed up, they didn't want you on the disabled list for very long. Ice and steroids when you first hurt it, moist heat and muscle relaxers a day later was the protocol back then.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 20, 2019)

sandman83 said:


> well, the stretch finally ended and now the buds are falling all over the place :face_palm:
> 
> Got some supports tied up and yoyos on order, will grab a ladder and hang em once they arrive. Next time I'll def be putting a screen or cage of some kinda around the hydro gear before putting in a new cycle.


 Did you say you’re using hps, I do as well. Stretch was an issue for me, until I added side lighting and and some diy led , it’s kinda ghetto but my node spacing is super tight now with large dense nuggs.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 20, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Did you say you’re using hps, I do as well. Stretch was an issue for me, until I added side lighting and and some diy led , it’s kinda ghetto but my node spacing is super tight now with large dense nuggs.


HPS works! 
I still love my Frankenlight (600w HPS + 600w MH). Lots of IR to keep those leaf surface temps up during the winter.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 20, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> HPS works!
> I still love my Frankenlight (600w HPS + 600w MH). Lots of IR to keep those leaf surface temps up during the winter.


 True dat, I think using mh until 10 days after flip made a huge difference as well, I’m not completely sure which change made the biggest difference because I made so many after the first season.


----------



## Mitchician (Dec 20, 2019)

Made some chip dip last night/this morning, but I messed myself up with a bit too much ghost chilli oil... the stuff smells poisonous lol...



Woke up this morning and had one of these...






...This afternoon I totally fluked these savoury scones, check this out... cheese, bacon, basil feta, capsicum, and onion scones...
Most people cut them before cooking but I like it like this..



The piece in the corner looks like LG's melting heart after seeing me and cannabineer duel it out this morning. That was some hard work.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 20, 2019)

Went to son’s Christmas play, removed a bunch of larf from the branches on the first gelato batch, smoked 3/4 of a Sour D backwoods upon completion. Watching snl on Hulu and stuffing my face now.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 20, 2019)

I had a hot dog at Costco, then took a nap


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 21, 2019)

Fell asleep at 7pm last night, so now I’m awake, since 3am


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 21, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Fell asleep at 7pm last night, so now I’m awake, since 3am


Nice! I love waking up at 4ish and working til about 6, then napping on the couch til the kids wake me up. Usually between 7:30 and 8.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 21, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> specifically :methocarbamol, no recreation fun to it tho


Seems like I remember abusing a muscle relaxer back in the 70's but you had to mix with Percodan and something else to make it all "work"


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 21, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Perfect that and an inversion table are better for you than surgery. The only indication for spinal surgery is loss of motor function. Spinal stabilization surgery destabilizes the level above and below, for pain that is a losing proposition.


Didn't @420God use some kind of electrical gizmo for back pain he had?


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 21, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Didn't @420God use some kind of electrical gizmo for back pain he had?


A transcutaneous electrical nerve stimulation (TENS) unit is a battery-operated device that some people use to treat pain


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 21, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> A transcutaneous electrical nerve stimulation (TENS) unit is a battery-operated device that some people use to treat pain


Yep, that's it.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 21, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Seems like I remember abusing a muscle relaxer back in the 70's but you had to mix with Percodan and something else to make it all "work"


Darvon


----------



## sandman83 (Dec 21, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Did you say you’re using hps, I do as well. Stretch was an issue for me, until I added side lighting and and some diy led , it’s kinda ghetto but my node spacing is super tight now with large dense nuggs.


That's exactly what I did, I've got 2 x sp250 along the side for supplemental. The buds are looking frosty already at 4 weeks, with a sativa dom strain though I've got a ways to wait. Next time I'm honestly thinking of running a straight kush variety so I don't have to bother with training and can pack 12 under my lights.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 21, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Darvon


Papaver somniferum


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> Didn't @420God use some kind of electrical gizmo for back pain he had?


Yeah but he upgraded to a V-Twin


----------



## dangledo (Dec 21, 2019)

Made gummies yesterday and well fuck me if simmering the tincture in the mix didn't decarb it further, or so it seems. What i thought would've been a half dose according to what i had previously experimented with turned out to be twice as strong. 

Can it really decarb that much more in 5 minutes? Either way I'm still a bit foggy. Requires little extra scoop of coffee grounds this morning. Argh

Celebrated little man and wife's birthday. I have a 3yo and a 37yo lol. I have another 3 weeks to rub it in that she's older than me. Snagged her up a new camera lens which also can shoot a bit of macro. Yeah we know who's gonna be shooting some bud porn for me now 

Oh and got a call that i had a package from Secret Santa. 

Good looking out

Excited about that shoreline. Never had an og in the line up. NiiiCE


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Made gummies yesterday and well fuck me if simmering the tincture in the mix didn't decarb it further, or so it seems. What i thought would've been a half dose according to what i had previously experimented with turned out to be twice as strong.
> 
> Can it really decarb that much more in 5 minutes? Either way I'm still a bit foggy. Requires little extra scoop of coffee grounds this morning. Argh
> 
> ...


 How hot is simmering gummi? Five minutes at like 225 degrees F will do a lot of decarbing if there's any THCA left.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 21, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> How hot is simmering gummi? Five minutes at like 225 degrees F will do a lot of decarbing if there's any THCA left.


I should've put the temp gun on it. I will next time as i was really only trying to reduce the alcohol a bit. 

Good to know because it absolutely whooped me. Decarbing is sucha fucking mystery to me. Usually 240 for around 40, which I've played with varying times while keeping temp the same. Sometimes i think I've over decarbed. I think i know the answer now.

I use my smoker as it holds temp without budging more than a couple degrees.

What temp/ time would you recommend?


----------



## dangledo (Dec 21, 2019)

Candy oil put that extra flavor umph to them. They reek of orange. Quite nice. Although they're dark due to my chlorophyll extraction i fuckered up.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2019)

dangledo said:


> I should've put the temp gun on it. I will next time as i was really only trying to reduce the alcohol a bit.
> 
> Good to know because it absolutely whooped me. Decarbing is sucha fucking mystery to me. Usually 240 for around 40, which I've played with varying times while keeping temp the same. Sometimes i think I've over decarbed. I think i know the answer now.
> 
> ...


 Liquid at 225 to 230 for ten minutes ought to do the job. Dry decarb has potential problems with uneven heating, leaving portions not hot enough or not for long enough. Decarbing extract is more easy and reliable.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 21, 2019)

Trimmed a few zips. Now time for a morning Snow Temple backwoods


----------



## dangledo (Dec 21, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Liquid at 225 to 230 for ten minutes ought to do the job. Dry decarb has potential problems with uneven heating, leaving portions not hot enough or not for long enough. Decarbing extract is more easy and reliable.


It really does have spots that appear much greener coming from the smoker. Duly noted good sir.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2019)

For the first time in maybe 40 years, I am baking Christmas cookies. These are my childhood favorite: _Vanillekipferl _like mama used to make. _Vanillekipferl _is a hazelnut-ennobled shortbread sprinkled with vanilla-bearing powdered sugar. The house smells like my grandmother's kitchen in the Third District of Vienna. These little jewels are the most fragile food item I have ever handled ... Dad would assume the awful duty of eating the ones that broke in prep ...


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 21, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> For the first time in maybe 40 years, I am baking Christmas cookies. These are my childhood favorite: _Vanillekipferl _like mama used to make. _Vanillekipferl _is a hazelnut-ennobled shortbread sprinkled with vanilla-bearing powdered sugar. The house smells like my Viennese grandmother's kitchen in the Third District of Vienna. These little jewels are the most fragile food item I have ever handled ... Dad would assume the awful duty of eating the ones that broke in prep ...View attachment 4440777View attachment 4440776


My Mom used to make something similar learned from her Mom. Walnuts or almonds sub'd for hazelnuts. Ciasteczka waniliowe (yes, I had to look it up).


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> My Mom used to make something similar learned from her Mom. Walnuts or almonds sub'd for hazelnuts. Ciasteczka waniliowe (yes, I had to look it up).


They look exactly or nearly the same. How were they using the Wrong Nut?


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 21, 2019)

Made some spacey xmas brownies, and wrapped them all last night. I ate half of one before bed, bad idea. I was waking up uncomfortably stoned all night, and I'm still trashed this morning. It's weird that they hit me differently at different times, even though they are always the same strength. Usually, half a brownie is a fun, mellow trip. Oh well, they look nice. Great stocking stuffers for all the good girls and boyz...


----------



## sandman83 (Dec 21, 2019)

yoyo's arrived so I'm patiently awaiting lights on to go in the room and start stringing em up.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 21, 2019)

Bah humbug


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 21, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Made some spacey xmas brownies, and wrapped them all last night. I ate half of one before bed, bad idea. I was waking up uncomfortably stoned all night, and I'm still trashed this morning. It's weird that they hit me differently at different times, even though they are always the same strength. Usually, half a brownie is a fun, mellow trip. Oh well, they look nice. Great stocking stuffers for all the good girls and boyz...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4440868


Empty stomach perhaps?
Strong edibles are like liquor.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 21, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Empty stomach perhaps?
> Strong edibles are like liquor.



Yep. I've never thought of that. Makes sense, I'll keep it in mind. Thanks...


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 21, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Bah humbug





Chunky Stool said:


> Empty stomach perhaps?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 21, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> For the first time in maybe 40 years, I am baking Christmas cookies. These are my childhood favorite: _Vanillekipferl _like mama used to make. _Vanillekipferl _is a hazelnut-ennobled shortbread sprinkled with vanilla-bearing powdered sugar. The house smells like my grandmother's kitchen in the Third District of Vienna. These little jewels are the most fragile food item I have ever handled ... Dad would assume the awful duty of eating the ones that broke in prep ...View attachment 4440777View attachment 4440776



We just call these Hungarian little nut rolls, can't pronounce the real name now that all the bilingual Hungarians are gone.


----------



## raratt (Dec 21, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4440933
> We just call these Hungarian little nut rolls, can't pronounce the real name now that all the bilingual Hungarians are gone.


I have the cannabutter I made that keeps staring at me in the fridge, I still haven't figured out what I'm making with it. I was thinking fudge, but that just takes 1/4 cup.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> I have the cannabutter I made that keeps staring at me in the fridge, I still haven't figured out what I'm making with it. I was thinking fudge, but that just takes 1/4 cup.


Well if you like fudge, just eat a few pieces.

That's one of the reasons I don't medicate foods that I really like, you'll want to eat 4 or 5.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4440933
> We just call these Hungarian little nut rolls, can't pronounce the real name now that all the bilingual Hungarians are gone.


Mama made something very similar called Nusskipferl, nut crescents. Walnut and very good, but hazelnut is my Kryptonite.


----------



## raratt (Dec 21, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Well if you like fudge, just eat a few pieces.
> 
> That's one of the reasons I don't medicate foods that I really like, you'll want to eat 4 or 5.


I love chocolate and even if I made brownies I'd want to eat a few of them. I'll just have to have some other cookies or something around so I don't. I don't need to have a religious experience.


----------



## lokie (Dec 21, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Well if you like fudge, just eat a few pieces.
> 
> That's one of the reasons I don't medicate foods that I really like, you'll want to eat 4 or 5.


Just eat the butter 1 slice at a time.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Dec 21, 2019)

raratt said:


> I have the cannabutter I made that keeps staring at me in the fridge, I still haven't figured out what I'm making with it. I was thinking fudge, but that just takes 1/4 cup.


https://www.tasteofhome.com/collection/buttery-dessert-recipes/


----------



## raratt (Dec 21, 2019)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> https://www.tasteofhome.com/collection/buttery-dessert-recipes/


Thanks, added the link to my edibles folder.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 21, 2019)

I'm rolling one out if the special events jar for SNL tonight.

Eddie Murphy is on for the first time since 1984. I wonder what the ratings will be tonight?


----------



## Bareback (Dec 21, 2019)

sandman83 said:


> That's exactly what I did, I've got 2 x sp250 along the side for supplemental. The buds are looking frosty already at 4 weeks, with a sativa dom strain though I've got a ways to wait. Next time I'm honestly thinking of running a straight kush variety so I don't have to bother with training and can pack 12 under my lights.


I run a land race sativa that will go about 14 weeks and start to foxtail and throw nanners,but she is a good day time buzz . I also run hybrids along side her and will harvest several times waiting on the sativa.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 21, 2019)

It’s been another long ass day but today I did some shit that is worth sharing. 

This is a building ( out door kitchen) that I built a few years back and the customer wanted to in close so I cut some aromatic red cedar on the mill for the window framing ( live edge ) and bought three grand worth of western red cedar and “ bam “ board and batten siding ......well I didn’t get to the battens yet but I did build those doors from scratch in a hour.


----------



## Mitchician (Dec 21, 2019)

Bareback said:


> It’s been another long ass day but today I did some shit that is worth sharing. View attachment 4441031View attachment 4441033View attachment 4441034
> 
> This is a building ( out door kitchen) that I built a few years back and the customer wanted to in close so I cut some aromatic red cedar on the mill for the window framing ( live edge ) and bought three grand worth of western red cedar and “ bam “ board and batten siding ......well I didn’t get to the battens yet but I did build those doors from scratch in a hour.


You're a fucking machine man!


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 21, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4440933
> We just call these Hungarian little nut rolls, can't pronounce the real name now that all the bilingual Hungarians are gone.


Baklava
Looks nice mate


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 22, 2019)

I finally called for a final inspection last wednesday. My back has been jacked and it has been really hard finishing the small punch list I had left to do. But it’s done.



i don’t know how the hell i’m going to be able to finish the work on the inside anytime soon. And pretty disgusted about the fact that i need to start building the house in the spring. Anyways... 










Anyone have a back for sale?


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I finally called for a final inspection last wednesday. My back has been jacked and it has been really hard finishing the small punch list I had left to do. But it’s done.
> View attachment 4441118
> View attachment 4441119
> View attachment 4441120
> ...


Looking good Bro. I believe the devil owns my back already.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 22, 2019)

raratt said:


> Looking good Bro. I believe the devil owns my back already.


My dad ended up having to use a walker and still deal with the pain after his last survery. Fuuuuuuuck that shit.

i really should be doing what the PT chick taught me. But i’m stubborn. Def going to pick up an inversion table as soon as i can


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Dec 22, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Anyone have a back for sale?


I do but it's connected to my ass. Not sure which would fetch a higher dollar.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> My Mom used to make something similar learned from her Mom. Walnuts or almonds sub'd for hazelnuts. Ciasteczka waniliowe (yes, I had to look it up).


Super fine Almond flour was the high end way to do it. Otherwise it looked liked weevils got into your flour :/ and who doesn't love melt in your mouth crispy crunchy almonds.



cannabineer said:


> They look exactly or nearly the same. How were they using the Wrong Nut?


Refer to response above


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Well if you like fudge, just eat a few pieces.
> 
> That's one of the reasons I don't medicate foods that I really like, you'll want to eat 4 or 5.


I don't adulterate food. I worry about inadvertent ingestion on someone with an underlying cardiac issue, for example me ;D


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2019)

Bareback said:


> It’s been another long ass day but today I did some shit that is worth sharing. View attachment 4441031View attachment 4441033View attachment 4441034
> 
> This is a building ( out door kitchen) that I built a few years back and the customer wanted to in close so I cut some aromatic red cedar on the mill for the window framing ( live edge ) and bought three grand worth of western red cedar and “ bam “ board and batten siding ......well I didn’t get to the battens yet but I did build those doors from scratch in a hour.


Beautiful! What are the pumps for?


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> inversion table


I usually hang from the beam on my patio or use the kitchen counter to hold myself up with my arms to try to stretch my back out.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 22, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> That sux. I never knew back injuries were this painful. The sharp pain and spasms are the worst pain I've ever felt next to teeth abscesses. I try to move as slowly and carefully as possible, but randomly I'll get a shooting pain that makes me scream out and see stars. It's like someone jabbed me right in the spinal cord with an icepick! Fucks with you mentally. I hope you don't feel this pain regularly, I don't think I could live that way...


I call those sharp pains "zingers", and they'll take your breath away. 
Literally. 

And they're random -- makes it extra fun...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 22, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> My dad ended up having to use a walker and still deal with the pain after his last survery. Fuuuuuuuck that shit.
> 
> i really should be doing what the PT chick taught me. But i’m stubborn. Def going to pick up an inversion table as soon as i can


Funny you should mention inversion tables -- last night I was speaking with Mrs Stool about getting a cheap one to try out. 
I'm also dealing with neck pain that started after my back injury. 

My dad used a contraption for his neck that looked like a suicide device.
It had a harness for your head, an arm that attached to the top of a door, and a rope attached to the harness & a bag of weights. 

Hmm...


----------



## dangledo (Dec 22, 2019)

Spatchcocked a couple of cornish hens. Salt pepper and bbq rub. 225 on smoker for couple hours on a bit of apple/ oak. Should be a nice lunch. 

Couple gummies, some rum and stick figure playing on the phone has me feeling real good like. NiiiiCE.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Spatchcocked a couple of cornish hens. Salt pepper and bbq rub. 225 on smoker for couple hours on a bit of apple/ oak. Should be a nice lunch.
> 
> Couple gummies, some rum and stick figure playing on the phone has me feeling real good like. NiiiiCE.
> 
> View attachment 4441341


“Spatchcock” is one of those words that has excellent fuckery potential.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 22, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> “Spatchcock” is one of those words that has excellent fuckery potential.
> 
> View attachment 4441344
> 
> ...



Soon as i learned that word, i knew where i had to a apply it



How'd the cookies turn out? I remember those from me youth. Great aunt made those. Not gonna lie, wasn't a fan. Then again i was just akid


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 22, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Handlebars up and I can pop off the seat post to ride as a board -
> 
> View attachment 4438742View attachment 4438743
> 
> ...


You’re an honorary Mexican.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Soon as i learned that word, i knew where i had to a apply it
> 
> 
> 
> How'd the cookies turn out? I remember those from me youth. Great aunt made those. Not gonna lie, wasn't a fan. Then again i was just akid


So very good. Just like mama’s. Mouthful of memories.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 22, 2019)

raratt said:


> I usually hang from the beam on my patio or use the kitchen counter to hold myself up with my arms to try to stretch my back out.


I’ve got 6 exercises I do every morning and if I forget em I don’t feel straight in the spine department


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 22, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Funny you should mention inversion tables -- last night I was speaking with Mrs Stool about getting a cheap one to try out.
> I'm also dealing with neck pain that started after my back injury.
> 
> My dad used a contraption for his neck that looked like a suicide device.
> ...


That's what your dad told you, but it was really his autoerotic asphyxiation fapping machine. You should redesign and patent it, and sell it on QVC. I'd buy one...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> That's what your dad told you, but it was really his autoerotic asphyxiation fapping machine. You should redesign and patent it, and sell it on QVC. I'd buy one...


I wouldn’t hold my breath


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 22, 2019)

My Cowboys are playing like trash. But Phil brought over a bottle of crown and I’ve got beer. Plus I’m making street tacos with ranchero beans and rice. So either way, I’m going to be alright.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 22, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> My Cowboys are playing like trash. But Phil brought over a bottle of crown and I’ve got beer. Plus I’m making street tacos with ranchero beans and rice. So either way, I’m going to be alright.


Sup bro. Good to see ya.

my Colts kicked ass btw.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 22, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Sup bro. Good to see ya.
> 
> my Colts kicked ass btw.


Thanks bro. I keep saying I’m going to be around more, but then I got a Nintendo Switch. Lmao I’ve been playing Zelda breath of the wild on my free time. I haven’t gamed in years. But this game of fucking dope.


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2019)

I WAS going to go get groceries today, according to the weatherman "The rain will end by 10:30 and the afternoon will be dry." It's almost 4 and still raining. I said screw it and took a nap after I watered the girls (?). Pork chops on the grill with french spice and fresh broccoli for dinner. Buds and suds soon.


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> Thanks bro. I keep saying I’m going to be around more, but then I got a Nintendo Switch. Lmao I’ve been playing Zelda breath of the wild on my free time. I haven’t gamed in years. But this game of fucking dope.


I know better than to get into gaming, it would be the only thing I did. I was addicted to the original Zelda and would stay up most of the night even though I had to go to work in the morning.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 22, 2019)

raratt said:


> I know better than to get into gaming, it would be the only thing I did. I was addicted to the original Zelda and would stay up most of the night even though I had to go to work in the morning.


I know, that’s why I haven’t been a gamer for years. But this one is worth it. I’m so addicted right now


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Sup bro. Good to see ya.
> 
> my Colts kicked ass btw.


My Lambs SUCK!!!


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 22, 2019)

I just renewed my yearly subscription to Artistworks.com, the very best way to learn a musical instrument next to private lessons. It is an AMAZING service - Tons of pre-recorded video lessons online, and the ability to send in videos of you playing, and to receive a personalized teaching response video critiquing your playing and tips on how to progress. You even get to view everyone elses' private lessons, as well. It's normally $279 for the year (a fucking STEAL), but right now they have their 50% off sale for annual memberships. $140 for a year's worth of private lessons with a master teacher??? Yep. I belong to two of their schools, and they are both wonderful. If you or someone you love would enjoy learning an instrument (also voice and DJing), tomorrow is the last day for this awesome half off deal. Enjoy!


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 22, 2019)

raratt said:


> My Lambs SUCK!!!


We are only 7-8. But we won today. Lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 22, 2019)

My local sportsball team is also doing something, and I, too, enjoy eating unhealthy fried foods and imbibing alcoholic beverages whilst viewing their antics (even though I gain no other benefit from their success or failure, and they don't know I exist). GO TEAM!!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 22, 2019)

Gary Goodson said:


> My Cowboys are playing like trash. But Phil brought over a bottle of crown and I’ve got beer. Plus I’m making street tacos with ranchero beans and rice. So either way, I’m going to be alright.


I bet Jerry Jones would give you a hug if you click your heels together... 

If it's any consolation, the Seahawks are fucking shit up & will probably lose to the Cardinals.

smh


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 22, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> My local sportsball team is also doing something, and I, too, enjoy eating unhealthy fried foods and imbibing alcoholic beverages whilst viewing their antics (even though I gain no other benefit from their success of failure, and they don't know I exist). GO TEAM!!!


FYI
Tonight your sportsball team is going to lose to my other sportsball team. 
(Bears / Chiefs)


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> My local sportsball team is also doing something, and I, too, enjoy eating unhealthy fried foods and imbibing alcoholic beverages whilst viewing their antics (even though I gain no other benefit from their success or failure, and they don't know I exist). GO TEAM!!!


You should follow the Lingerie Football League...


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 22, 2019)

Nice jugs ^^

I didn't accomplish anything today but I DID roll up 72 jibs and attached them to Jolly Rancher candy canes with wreath wire for a Christmas party.
I started Thursday and finished about 20 minutes before the party on Friday. My hands are still sore so no handys for Christmas this year.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Nice jugs ^^
> 
> I didn't accomplish anything today but I DID roll up 72 jibs and attached them to Jolly Rancher candy canes with wreath wire for a Christmas party.
> I started Thursday and finished about 20 minutes before the party on Friday. My hands are still sore so no handys for Christmas this year.


Whassa jib?


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Whassa jib?




?????


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2019)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4441587
> 
> ?????


Bing-a-rino
That’s the meaning I know and it has context issues


----------



## sandman83 (Dec 22, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> My local sportsball team is also doing something, and I, too, enjoy eating unhealthy fried foods and imbibing alcoholic beverages whilst viewing their antics (even though I gain no other benefit from their success or failure, and they don't know I exist). GO TEAM!!!


You have so eloquently phrased it that I feel I should share that is my exact experience with local sportsball as well! Go blue, beat red, or whatever color is playing today.


----------



## sandman83 (Dec 22, 2019)

raratt said:


> You should follow the Lingerie Football League...
> View attachment 4441552


Finally some behinds I can get behind.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 22, 2019)

raratt said:


> You should follow the Lingerie Football League...
> View attachment 4441552


Full contact?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 22, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Full contact?


Is there another way?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 22, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Whassa jib?


Maine Christmas Jibbaaahs


I stuffed 4 of these bags full so let me brag would ya, lol.. This was lot for my RA riddled hands.


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Is there another way?


Let me count the ways...


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 22, 2019)

sandman83 said:


> You have so eloquently phrased it that I feel I should share that is my exact experience with local sportsball as well! Go blue, beat red, or whatever color is playing today.


----------



## sandman83 (Dec 22, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Maine Christmas Jibbaaahs
> View attachment 4441596
> 
> I stuffed 4 of these bags full so let me brag would ya, lol.. This was lot for my RA riddled hands.


oh snap I'll take the bag and pretend I'm Santa!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 22, 2019)

raratt said:


> Let me count the ways...


"Penetration, however slight. . . "


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 22, 2019)

sandman83 said:


> oh snap I'll take the bag and pretend I'm Santa!


The Green Santa


----------



## ismann (Dec 22, 2019)

Growing like weeds.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 22, 2019)

Omg I’m headed to a bar. God help me


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 22, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Whassa jib?


If someone’s trying to jib you over here there trying to steal from you. I’m clueless


----------



## Mitchician (Dec 22, 2019)

Replaced some old rusty sheets of iron and ridging today.. had to boogey it up a bit and work with what I had.. doesn't really look the part but it's an old roof anyway and it's definitely not gonna leak. Gonna get painted soon so didn't have to be too pretty.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 23, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> "Penetration, however slight. . . "


Just the tip, I promise!


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 23, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I just renewed my yearly subscription to Artistworks.com, the very best way to learn a musical instrument next to private lessons. It is an AMAZING service - Tons of pre-recorded video lessons online, and the ability to send in videos of you playing, and to receive a personalized teaching response video critiquing your playing and tips on how to progress. You even get to view everyone elses' private lessons, as well. It's normally $279 for the year (a fucking STEAL), but right now they have their 50% off sale for annual memberships. $140 for a year's worth of private lessons with a master teacher??? Yep. I belong to two of their schools, and they are both wonderful. If you or someone you love would enjoy learning an instrument (also voice and DJing), tomorrow is the last day for this awesome half off deal. Enjoy!


 Thanks!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2019)

Mitchician said:


> Sorry I don't have any chalets or million-dollar views, but I got some Bailey's, warm fire and Hot Chocolate.. close enough?
> View attachment 4440340


lol looks ummm cozy. Never heard of the band hot chocolate and they had multiple hits?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2019)

All our holiday plans fell through this weekend and it was too late to make new ones, nothing to do but stay home and watch movies. I got my christmas scrog down on the plants. So far so good, none of the clips have popped off _yet_.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 23, 2019)

How the word jibba came to be in my household...

My nephew installs cable and a few weeks ago he went on a scheduled appointment. Apparently mom sold weed because when he knocked on the door he was met a by young boy about ten who opened the door and loudly exclaimed "NO JIBBAHS TODAY" as he slammed the door shut in my nephews face.
Eventually he got mom on the phone, who was mortified btw, and got their cable installed.
Everyone knows everyone here but you can still be caught off guard from time to time.

So I've adopted the word and I plan on keepin it for the imagery lolz.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Broke dead-lazy alpha asshole


hey something is missing this time.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> hey something is missing this time.


Name it in German


----------



## raratt (Dec 23, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Name it in German
> 
> View attachment 4441905
> 
> View attachment 4441906


*Der Flügeltür* . I cheated.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 23, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Name it in German
> 
> View attachment 4441905
> 
> View attachment 4441906


All I've got is "farfegnugen". 

How about "Frau Blucher"?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2019)

raratt said:


> *Der Flügeltür* . I cheated.





Chunky Stool said:


> All I've got is "farfegnugen".
> 
> How about "Frau Blucher"?


~enraged whinny~

If you say AMG in German, everybody will hear this:


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Name it in German
> 
> View attachment 4441905
> 
> View attachment 4441906


Well I tried to translate to German then back and got happy... we are a happy bunch! I translated from German to Luxembourgish to Swahilli to Latin to Scottish Gaelic, then back to English and ended up with "hail marry". 

I've been constantly high for three days, I think I need to take a break.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 23, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I just renewed my yearly subscription to Artistworks.com, the very best way to learn a musical instrument next to private lessons. It is an AMAZING service - Tons of pre-recorded video lessons online, and the ability to send in videos of you playing, and to receive a personalized teaching response video critiquing your playing and tips on how to progress. You even get to view everyone elses' private lessons, as well. It's normally $279 for the year (a fucking STEAL), but right now they have their 50% off sale for annual memberships. $140 for a year's worth of private lessons with a master teacher??? Yep. I belong to two of their schools, and they are both wonderful. If you or someone you love would enjoy learning an instrument (also voice and DJing), tomorrow is the last day for this awesome half off deal. Enjoy!


I'm looking at the site now and don't see anything about the 1/2 off sale. Bummer. Still seems like a cool resource.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> I'm looking at the site now and don't see anything about the 1/2 off sale. Bummer. Still seems like a cool resource.


use code GRINCH50


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 23, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> use code GRINCH50


Ah, yes. Boldly displayed at the top of the page. I'm an idiot. Thanks.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 23, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> I'm looking at the site now and don't see anything about the 1/2 off sale. Bummer. Still seems like a cool resource.


I was thinking the same thing. 
Looks like a great resource for anyone who thinks they might have musical ability but don't know which instrument(s) would be the best fit. 

Think you might be good at the trombone? 
Rent one & take the class. 
Then you'll know.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 23, 2019)

Looking awesome @Aeroknow


----------



## 420God (Dec 23, 2019)

Been a bit but I'm back to smoking. I won 7 counties for my deer pickup job and the contracts now go for 5 years so that'll keep me busy until we sell the farm. I was seeing a couple different girls but realized I'm much happier not being tied down right now, it's a sense of freedom I've learned to enjoy. When I stopped smoking last I gave up most of my stuff so I had to pick up something new, just came back from the store with this Happykit.


----------



## raratt (Dec 23, 2019)

420God said:


> realized I'm much happier not being tied down right now


Find a girl that isn't into bondage?


----------



## 420God (Dec 23, 2019)

raratt said:


> Find a girl that isn't into bondage?


A younger one but they all want a relationship and I'm just looking to fuck and cuddle a little, nothing serious. I can't wait till its riding season again, we have at least a foot of snow on the ground right now.


----------



## raratt (Dec 23, 2019)

I have been walking all day without my crutch, YAY! I actually went grocery shopping and brought a bunch of stuff in the house all by my damn self. The boy got to carry in the canned goods though. Not quite ready to help @Aeroknow build his house, but I feel much better.


----------



## raratt (Dec 23, 2019)

420God said:


> A younger one but they all want a relationship and I'm just looking to fuck and cuddle a little, nothing serious. I can't wait till its riding season again, we have at least a foot of snow on the ground right now.


Booty call?
54 and sunny for once here, but it won't last long.
I couldn't resist the joke.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 23, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Beautiful! What are the pumps for?


irrigation. From his old place and his moms place. The pumps are just hanging out on the porch now.


----------



## 420God (Dec 23, 2019)

raratt said:


> Booty call?
> 54 and sunny for once here, but it won't last long.
> I couldn't resist the joke.


If I wanted yeah I have some booty calls, I've never really had a problem getting laid. I recently got a gym membership too so I figure that'll help get to know a few more ladies. The bars out this way don't have anything special.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2019)

Mitchician said:


> Sorry I don't have any chalets or million-dollar views, but I got some Bailey's, warm fire and Hot Chocolate.. close enough?
> View attachment 4440340




I picked up my holiday Baileys today. Hopefully it's enough to get through christmas. Christmas is completely fucked this year. We always go to my parents christmas afternoon and have dinner with family. This year they've made other plans kinda late that didn't include us... but did include my sister and her husband. They came by today to pick up gifts for them and my sister and didn't leave anything... not even a card. Seriously who does that? I'm not bitter. I was going to make a turkey and all the sides but it seemed so wasteful for just two people so we've decided to just say fuck it to christmas this year. Tomorrow night I'm getting white girl wasted on mojitos, well maybe we already started in on the mojitos a few hours ago, but tomorrow's gonna be bigger, better and sloppier. Wednesday morning open a few gifts then if my hangover isn't too bad see if we can polish off the Baileys and order in Chinese food. I'm starting a new tradition.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4442090
> 
> I picked up my holiday Baileys today. Hopefully it's enough to get through christmas. Christmas is completely fucked this year. We always go to my parents christmas afternoon and have dinner with family. This year they've made other plans kinda late that didn't include us... but did include my sister and her husband. They came by today to pick up gifts for them and my sister and didn't leave anything... not even a card. Seriously who does that? I'm not bitter. I was going to make a turkey and all the sides but it seemed so wasteful for just two people so we've decided to just say fuck it to christmas this year. Tomorrow night I'm getting white girl wasted on mojitos, well maybe we already started in on the mojitos a few hours ago, but tomorrow's gonna be bigger, better and sloppier. Wednesday morning open a few gifts then if my hangover isn't too bad see if we can polish off the Baileys and order in Chinese food. I'm starting a new tradition.


I like Bailey’s. It’s basically adult chocolate milk.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2019)

420God said:


> If I wanted yeah I have some booty calls, I've never really had a problem getting laid. I recently got a gym membership too so I figure that'll help get to know a few more ladies. The bars out this way don't have anything special.
> View attachment 4442092


The gym bunnies are going to love you.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I like Bailey’s. It’s basically adult chocolate milk.


And it's not a crazy amount of alcohol, but it sneaks up on you.


----------



## 420God (Dec 23, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> The gym bunnies are going to love you.


Here's hoping! I went yesterday and I swear it was stripper day at the gym, lots of hot girls with not a lot on. I was one of the only guys too. I'm sore today though because of the longer workout.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 23, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4442090
> 
> I picked up my holiday Baileys today. Hopefully it's enough to get through christmas. Christmas is completely fucked this year. We always go to my parents christmas afternoon and have dinner with family. This year they've made other plans kinda late that didn't include us... but did include my sister and her husband. They came by today to pick up gifts for them and my sister and didn't leave anything... not even a card. Seriously who does that? I'm not bitter. I was going to make a turkey and all the sides but it seemed so wasteful for just two people so we've decided to just say fuck it to christmas this year. Tomorrow night I'm getting white girl wasted on mojitos, well maybe we already started in on the mojitos a few hours ago, but tomorrow's gonna be bigger, better and sloppier. Wednesday morning open a few gifts then if my hangover isn't too bad see if we can polish off the Baileys and order in Chinese food. I'm starting a new tradition.


Err, it's Monday night and Xmas is Weds; that's not enough to get you to Thursday morning


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Err, it's Monday night and Xmas is Weds; that's not enough to get you to Thursday morning


baileys isn't being opened until wednesday morning, we're driking white rum tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 23, 2019)

Smoke break


----------



## raratt (Dec 23, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> make a turkey


Just grab a breast (of turkey) and cook it? Most people like white meat anyway. I think I would give them a brick for next Xmas, but that's me.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2019)

raratt said:


> Just grab a breast (of turkey) and cook it? Most people like white meat anyway. I think I would give them a brick for next Xmas, but that's me.


For two I’d suggest to @Laughing Grass to roast a duck.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2019)

raratt said:


> Just grab a breast (of turkey) and cook it? Most people like white meat anyway. I think I would give them a brick for next Xmas, but that's me.


I mkae turkey breast regularly. it just doesn't taste the same if it's not stuffed and basted for hours with butter. We're going to my parents place on the 29th, I'm sure they'll have a gift for us. my sister is having a baby in a couple months and all the expenses that go with so I told them to just get us a card this year.



cannabineer said:


> For two I’d suggest to @Laughing Grass to roast a duck.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 23, 2019)

Made sopa


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2019)

420God said:


> If I wanted yeah I have some booty calls, I've never really had a problem getting laid. I recently got a gym membership too so I figure that'll help get to know a few more ladies. The bars out this way don't have anything special.
> View attachment 4442092


Welp there's my Christmas present, thank you very much!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I mkae turkey breast regularly. it just doesn't taste the same if it's not stuffed and basted for hours with butter. We're going to my parents place on the 29th, I'm sure they'll have a gift for us. my sister is having a baby in a couple months and all the expenses that go with so I told them to just get us a card this year.


Melt an embarrassing amount of butter, add some salt, a tiny bit of sugar, garlic powder and onion powder and inject it into the breast.


----------



## lokie (Dec 23, 2019)

420God said:


> Been a bit but I'm back to smoking. I won 7 counties for my deer pickup job and the contracts now go for 5 years so that'll keep me busy until we sell the farm. I was seeing a couple different girls but realized I'm much happier not being tied down right now, it's a sense of freedom I've learned to enjoy. When I stopped smoking last I gave up most of my stuff so I had to pick up something new, just came back from the store with this Happykit.
> View attachment 4442078


What is it?




Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4442090
> 
> I picked up my holiday Baileys today. Hopefully it's enough to get through christmas. Christmas is completely fucked this year. We always go to my parents christmas afternoon and have dinner with family. This year they've made other plans kinda late that didn't include us... but did include my sister and her husband. They came by today to pick up gifts for them and my sister and didn't leave anything... not even a card. Seriously who does that? I'm not bitter. I was going to make a turkey and all the sides but it seemed so wasteful for just two people so we've decided to just say fuck it to christmas this year. Tomorrow night I'm getting white girl wasted on mojitos, well maybe we already started in on the mojitos a few hours ago, but tomorrow's gonna be bigger, better and sloppier. Wednesday morning open a few gifts then if my hangover isn't too bad see if we can polish off the Baileys and order in Chinese food. I'm starting a new tradition.



Ohhhh Mom knows.


----------



## 420God (Dec 23, 2019)

lokie said:


> What is it?


It's like a nectar collector or a small personal oil/concentrate bubbler. Heat up the tip and take a dab by dipping it in.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 23, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've been constantly high for three days, I think I need to take a break.


I said that after three days but I pushed threw.
That was 12 years ago


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 23, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> I said that after three days but I pushed threw.
> That was 12 years ago


Lol I feel you. My chronic bronchitis will usually come through and put me in check though. Forced tolerance break. About that time. I’ve smoked 10 3.5 gram blunts since Friday. Mostly to try to fight my depression. I don’t even smoke to get high at this point, just to not lose my shit.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 23, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Lol I feel you. My chronic bronchitis will usually come through and put me in check though. Forced tolerance break. About that time. I’ve smoked 10 3.5 gram blunts since Friday. Mostly to try to fight my depression. I don’t even smoke to get high at this point, just to not lose my shit.


Yeah that’s a hard road to walk bro. You’ve had it hard mate, no on should endure what you have. The fact that your still getting shit done is fucking amazing. You are one resilient mother fucker.
If you ever need a chat to random Aussie pm me bro. I can never sleep for more then 2 hours at a time lol so I’m always around.
I had a forced tolerance break I ran out about 3ish weeks ago went to buy some more all I saw was mouldy shit. So I had 5 days off then broke like the weak cunt I am and just pulled some buds of mine quick dried that shit. I’m glad to have some slow dried weed now. 
That diesel I had way back that popped that banana you spotted went seedy as fuck when I dried it. I lost like 4-5 oz probably set me back a bit.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 23, 2019)

420God said:


> It's like a nectar collector or a small personal oil/concentrate bubbler. Heat up the tip and take a dab by dipping it in.
> View attachment 4442125View attachment 4442127


Did @Laughing Grass print out those green clips for you ?


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 23, 2019)

It’s about to get real crazy at my place we have 23 people + coming to lunch tomorrow. 
My Mum used to do it but it’s getting a bit much for her. She still helps a heaps though she’s here with Dad to watch the kids open there presents. 
I’ll start cooking 4:00am that’s 12 hours from now. I’ll start setting up the place now. I actually don’t mind doing it, keeps me busy and from having to make boring small talk.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 24, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> It’s about to get real crazy at my place we have 23 people + coming to lunch tomorrow.
> My Mum used to do it but it’s getting a bit much for her. She still helps a heaps though she’s here with Dad to watch the kids open there presents.
> I’ll start cooking 4:00am that’s 12 hours from now. I’ll start setting up the place now. I actually don’t mind doing it, keeps me busy and from having to make boring small talk.


That's a crowd, bud! My aunt called two days ago stressing about her house not being ready, so we're hosting 15 tonight.
She did offer make and bring the food, though.

I made peanut butter no bakes for my work crew, yesterday.
After seeing @Tangerine_'s packaging, I feel like mine are missing something, though.
Good to see you around, Tang.


----------



## ANC (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 24, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Melt an embarrassing amount of butter, add some salt, a tiny bit of sugar, garlic powder and onion powder and inject it into the breast.


I'm okay with chinese food, I don't get to have it very often so it's kind of a treat. The grocery store will be nuts today, I can't bare the thought of getting shoved around and standing in line for an hour.



DustyDuke said:


> I said that after three days but I pushed threw.
> That was 12 years ago


Can't do it, my throat feels like I've been drinking fiberglass insulation. I'm going to charge up the vape and use that today. I like smoking weed better and find that when I vape weed the high only last for 30 to 45 minute, if I smoke it I'm usually high for a couple hours.


----------



## ANC (Dec 24, 2019)

Get a better vape


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 24, 2019)

ANC said:


> Get a better vape


I have the crafty vape. It consistently shows up on the top 10 list of vapes.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 24, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> It’s about to get real crazy at my place we have 23 people + coming to lunch tomorrow.
> My Mum used to do it but it’s getting a bit much for her. She still helps a heaps though she’s here with Dad to watch the kids open there presents.
> I’ll start cooking 4:00am that’s 12 hours from now. I’ll start setting up the place now. I actually don’t mind doing it, keeps me busy and from having to make boring small talk.





JohnGlennsGarden said:


> That's a crowd, bud! My aunt called two days ago stressing about her house not being ready, so we're hosting 15 tonight.
> She did offer make and bring the food, though.
> 
> I made peanut butter no bakes for my work crew, yesterday.View attachment 4442325
> ...


Nice! Hosting around 30-35 tonight, that’s what the menu was about. Been cooking for two days already.


----------



## sandman83 (Dec 24, 2019)

moving some girls from a smaller tent to a new 4x4, madberry are getting some light bleaching or something on the tips. None of the other strains are showing issues but they are all directly in the middle so I'm gonna back the LEDs up a bit and give em more room. Believe i will top them each once and let bush out, then take a few cuttings from each for a hydro run. Need another 6-8 weeks for room to clear out so I've got time to let them grow and recover.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 24, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Nice! Hosting around 30-35 tonight, that’s what the menu was about. Been cooking for two days already.


That’s a busy night good luck mate! Must feel like your back at work in the kitchen 
What is on the menu?
I’ve got lamb shoulder with garlic, mint, oregano. Ham with burnt honey, orange, cinnamon and clove glaze. I got lazy with the turkey and just brought the frozen rolls. I just don’t have the room for a full bird.
I’ll do a bunch of roast veggies and steamed greens. Bunch of salads.
My mum does the desserts with my aunties. Apple pie, Christmas pudding, mince pies, truffle.
I’ll pop some gg4 coco oil caps just before dessert and coast threw 
Merry Christmas and a happy Penis to all


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 24, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> That’s a busy night good luck mate! Must feel like your back at work in the kitchen
> What is on the menu?
> I’ve got lamb shoulder with garlic, mint, oregano. Ham with burnt honey, orange, cinnamon and clove glaze. I got lazy with the turkey and just brought the frozen rolls. I just don’t have the room for a full bird.
> I’ll do a bunch of roast veggies and steamed greens. Bunch of salads.
> ...


Deviled eggs
Shrimp cocktail
Bruschetta
Crudités
Cheeses and olives 

Porcini crusted NY strip(top loin) 
Braised lamb
Seafood lasagna
Spanikopita

Roasted fingerling potatoes
Broiled root vegetables
Salad
Lentils

Pumpkin pie
Mini chocolate tarts
Tiramisu 
Assorted cookies


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 24, 2019)

Finally watered my seedlings and clones. My backs been fucked from bending while harvesting. Starting to be able to move around more now though. Time for soup and then I think a sour D backwood may be in order.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 24, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> That’s a busy night good luck mate! Must feel like your back at work in the kitchen
> What is on the menu?
> I’ve got lamb shoulder with garlic, mint, oregano. Ham with burnt honey, orange, cinnamon and clove glaze. I got lazy with the turkey and just brought the frozen rolls. I just don’t have the room for a full bird.
> I’ll do a bunch of roast veggies and steamed greens. Bunch of salads.
> ...


It’s good to cook again. It feels natural. Lol...I guess I’ve been away from the kitchen for too long, I’m just reluctant to sell myself into someone else’s service. If you’re making money for someone else, you’re not making money for yourself, right?


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 24, 2019)

I painted you a delicious bass.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 24, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4442461
> I painted you a delicious bass.


You could easily be an illustrator for the fish and game commission. 


Walleyes are the best eating around here, massive fillets!


That guy better measure that one, looks small.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 24, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You could easily be an illustrator for the fish and game commission.
> View attachment 4442466
> 
> Walleyes are the best eating around here, massive fillets!
> ...


Walleyes are what I liked best about Minnesota


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4442461
> I painted you a delicious bass.


That belongs in Beautiful


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You could easily be an illustrator for the fish and game commission.
> View attachment 4442466
> 
> Walleyes are the best eating around here, massive fillets!
> ...


Especially if he likes Volkswagens


----------



## dangledo (Dec 24, 2019)

Wtf, thomas


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Wtf, thomas
> 
> 
> View attachment 4442522


----------



## raratt (Dec 24, 2019)

Headed to my daughters this afternoon for a turkey dinner with all the fixins. I'm sure she baked a couple pies also. Taking the grandkids their presents because on Xmas they just hang out in jammies and do a late breakfast. Got my 7 year old grandson a tool kit with real tools and a flashlight. Hopefully he doesn't take their car apart. Edit: I forgot snickerdoodles...


----------



## raratt (Dec 24, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4442461
> I painted you a delicious bass.


I have a hard time drawing a straight line with a ruler, excellent job.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> I have a hard time drawing a straight line with a ruler, excellent job.


Lol me too


----------



## Bareback (Dec 24, 2019)

Last night at Noccalula falls. 

and his mom and dad got in gaged 

it was a pretty special night.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Last night at Noccalula falls. View attachment 4442555
> 
> and his mom and dad got in gagedView attachment 4442556
> 
> it was a pretty special night.


Total cutie and congratulations!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 24, 2019)

My pizzelle press won’t heat up when I plug it in.  I’m pretty sure it’s a few years older than me. I probably should have tested it before I made batter. @Singlemalt you probably have one I could borrow.


----------



## lokie (Dec 24, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> My pizzelle press won’t heat up when I plug it in.  I’m pretty sure it’s a few years older than me. I probably should have tested it before I made batter. @Singlemalt you probably have one I could borrow.
> 
> View attachment 4442571


Now is the perfect time to upgrade your kitchen equipment.

You need one of these.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 24, 2019)

lokie said:


> Now is the perfect time to upgrade your kitchen equipment.
> 
> You need one of these.
> View attachment 4442576



Lol no


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol no


But but but


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 24, 2019)

raratt said:


> You should follow the Lingerie Football League...


Lol. These ladies hit HARD, and talk a lot of shit. I'm liking this. ...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 24, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> My pizzelle press won’t heat up when I plug it in.  I’m pretty sure it’s a few years older than me. I probably should have tested it before I made batter. @Singlemalt you probably have one I could borrow.
> 
> View attachment 4442571


Kinda out there but worth a shot, have you checked your GFCI outlet/breaker to make sure it's not tripped?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 24, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Kinda out there but worth a shot, have you checked your GFCI outlet/breaker to make sure it's not tripped?


When I plug it in the heating light comes on. It’s gets a little warmer than room temperature and I can smell melting plastic.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> When I plug it in the heating light comes on. It’s gets a little warmer than room temperature and I can smell melting plastic.


Screwdriver time 

protip: unplug it first


----------



## Bareback (Dec 24, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Total cutie and congratulations!


Thank you. But to be clear, that my grandson, and that’s my daughter’s finger.....not mine.


----------



## ANC (Dec 24, 2019)

crafty should be OK yeah, it's like the baby Mighty.
I saw a cool mod for the cheap old silver surfer desktop vapes today.
I need to use a handheld though or I get very little flavour with my messed up sense of smell.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 24, 2019)

Yay! Time to craft things while I'm on break.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 24, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> When I plug it in the heating light comes on. It’s gets a little warmer than room temperature and I can smell melting plastic.



Hoping you seen the pro tip.
It's been an hour and half, got it rewired yet?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 24, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Screwdriver time
> 
> protip: unplug it first


I’m not comfortable messing with electricity, I dumped the batter down the toilet. Little treat for the sewer crocodiles.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 24, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m not comfortable messing with electricity, I dumped the batter down the toilet. Little treat for the sewer crocodiles.


Nothing sexier then a woman that can read a meter.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 24, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Nothing sexier then a woman that can read a peter


there I fixed it


----------



## 420God (Dec 24, 2019)

Making way for Santa tonight. I just got done putting out a chimney fire. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2019)

Metasynth said:


> Nice! Hosting around 30-35 tonight, that’s what the menu was about. Been cooking for two days already.


Sounds delicious Meta, what's the menu?


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 24, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Sounds delicious Meta, what's the menu?


Menu is on previous page.

was gonna post it here for ya. But I’m struggling


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 24, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> When I plug it in the heating light comes on. It’s gets a little warmer than room temperature and I can smell melting plastic.


Ok, you have power so the outlet/breaker is eliminated.

Edit - just for giggles plug your hair dryer into the outlet (You're a girl, I know you have one ).
Does it sound normal?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 24, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ok, you have power so the outlet/breaker is eliminated.
> 
> Edit - just for giggles plug your hair dryer into the outlet (You're a girl, I know you have one ).
> Does it sound normal?


Sounds normal. I used that outlet for the water kettle and it worked fine too.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 24, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Nothing sexier then a woman that can read a meter.


The label on the back says 1,100 watts and it’s all metal. I just don’t want to risk getting shocked when I touch it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 24, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> The label on the back says 1,100 watts and it’s all metal. I just don’t want to risk getting shocked when I touch it.


Tell Dad to fix it; it looks like it's worth repairing. They do have 35-40$ ones at walmart if you are desperate


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 24, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> The label on the back says 1,100 watts and it’s all metal. I just don’t want to risk getting shocked when I touch it.


If @curious2garden was there she could fix it. (she has her own meter)

You have good head on your shoulders, keep it. Stay comfortable. I feel sure you could do it after a few classes though.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2019)

dstroy said:


> View attachment 4442639
> 
> Yay! Time to craft things while I'm on break.


C++ and not Java? Nice


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> If @curious2garden was there she could fix it. (she has her own meter)
> 
> You have good head on your shoulders, keep it. Stay comfortable. I feel sure you could do it after a few classes though.


Two meters, both Flukes  and I'd just buy another thinga ma jig


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 24, 2019)

Lol. Where’s the horses?

All I want for Christmas is a Canadian lesbian. 


Doobies in the deep end.

@srh88 dont out me bro RIU is all I got 
@Gary Goodson phil still owes me 5 bux and a back massage.


----------



## srh88 (Dec 24, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4442821
> Lol. Where’s the horses?
> 
> All I want for Christmas is a Canadian lesbian.
> ...


Lol dang lol


----------



## sneakyfoot (Dec 25, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4442821
> Lol. Where’s the horses?
> 
> All I want for Christmas is a Canadian lesbian.
> ...


Well saddle up Bobby. You can give me back the change OR keep it as long as i'm next onthe back rubs. Lol but this perticuler bottle of Jergens has never been used for ultra healing my dry skin (and a heads up, sometimes I even shove the tube part in my peehole). Stilldown?


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 25, 2019)

sneakyfoot said:


> Well saddle up Bobby. You can give me back the change OR keep it as long as i'm next onthe back rubs. Lol but this perticuler bottle of Jergens has never been used for ultra healing my dry skin (and a heads up, sometimes I even shove the tube part in my peehole). Stilldown?
> View attachment 4442898


^^ Christmas S(t)ockings...


----------



## sneakyfoot (Dec 25, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> ^^ Christmas S(t)ockings...


Lol liked in 2 minutes


----------



## sandman83 (Dec 25, 2019)

Nada really, checked on the girls, 2 of em showing signs of wanting more nutes while the others are fine......week 5 of flower. Veg tent is standard just greening up nicely. Newest girls were topped in the tent and lights raised to hopefully prevent the same bleaching again. LEDs are kinda a new ball game to me. Room is smelling very fruity and sweet not so much on the cheese or skunk side.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> The label on the back says 1,100 watts and it’s all metal. I just don’t want to risk getting shocked when I touch it.


Why does Pizzelle sound like a stripper name to me?


----------



## raratt (Dec 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Why does Pizzelle sound like a stripper name to me?


It's Madam Pizzelle, she runs a whore house outside of Paris. She used to be one of the working girls back in the day.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4442821
> Lol. Where’s the horses?
> 
> All I want for Christmas is a Canadian lesbian.
> ...


_Alpha male rises and scents the air. There is a new odor in the air, one of strength and confidence. Alpha tastes deep of it and detects sufficient whupass that he forfeits. "Fuckit" he mumbles and returns to a day filled with laughter and grass._



raratt said:


> It's Madam Pizzelle, she runs a whore house outside of Paris.


Bet she has some hot slices ready


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Why does Pizzelle sound like a stripper name to me?


I once wrote a sketch comedy script for HS drama club that we put on, a satirical beauty pageant with one of the contestants being 'Veronica Pizzelle'.

The teacher censored the part where she had balloons for breasts that accidentally got popped on stage, too edgy for 1971.

We had fun in rehearsal though.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I once wrote a sketch comedy script for HS drama club that we put on, a satirical beauty pageant with one of the contestants being 'Veronica Pizzelle'.
> 
> The teacher censored the part where she had balloons for breasts that accidentally got popped on stage, too edgy for 1971.
> 
> We had fun in rehearsal though.


Thank you, Velveeta ... (Formica Davis)


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 25, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> _Alpha male rises and scents the air. There is a new odor in the air, one of strength and confidence. Alpha tastes deep of it and detects sufficient whupass that he forfeits. "Fuckit" he mumbles and returns to a day filled with laughter and grass._
> 
> 
> Bet she has some hot slices ready


Aren't you supposed to be in a cave somewhere sleeping it off?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Aren't you supposed to be in a cave somewhere sleeping it off?


Hell I should be hibernating. The Internet is a whole new sort of evolutionary pressure.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 25, 2019)

sneakyfoot said:


> Well saddle up Bobby. You can give me back the change OR keep it as long as i'm next onthe back rubs. Lol but this perticuler bottle of Jergens has never been used for ultra healing my dry skin (and a heads up, sometimes I even shove the tube part in my peehole). Stilldown?
> View attachment 4442898


My penis quivers in anticipation.


----------



## ANC (Dec 25, 2019)

I filled some of the boredom at the lunch doing some calculations.
Since August I have installed 24912 Samsung LEDs with not a single failure yet.


----------



## raratt (Dec 25, 2019)

Hash browns, a slice of ham, and 3 eggs over easy. Time for a long winters nap.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas.

I'm probably going to be a millionaire shortly so my next post may be from the islands.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 25, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4443061
> Merry Christmas.
> 
> I'm probably going to be a millionaire shortly so my next post may be from the islands.


This one? I’ll meet ya there


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 25, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> This one? I’ll meet ya there
> 
> 
> View attachment 4443064



More likely the Allegheny Islands, right by Oakmont CC though. Big time course, home of the US Open several times.

Or hackers can play the adjacent Oakmont Heights and peek over with binoculars.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4443061
> Merry Christmas.
> 
> I'm probably going to be a millionaire shortly so my next post may be from the islands.


That is a “lotto” take in all at once


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 25, 2019)

By the way, my summer time riding buddy is kind of a big deal billboard star around here now.

I hope he'll still want to ride with me next summer.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 25, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4443061
> Merry Christmas.
> 
> I'm probably going to be a millionaire shortly so my next post may be from the islands.


We just made reservations at a resort in the Caribbean - hopefully we'll be neighbors.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 25, 2019)

Ok help me settle an argument: I’m sick. But I’m still trying to do coitus to the wife. 

She claims my penis is sick and will get her sick. I say just cause IM sick doesn’t mean my penis is. We’re 2 completely separate sentient beings. 

So, is my penis sick?


----------



## doublejj (Dec 25, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Ok help me settle an argument: I’m sick. But I’m still trying to do coitus to the wife.
> 
> She claims my penis is sick and will get her sick. I say just cause IM sick doesn’t mean my penis is. We’re 2 completely separate sentient beings.
> 
> So, is my penis sick?


pics?........its ok Im a former Army medic


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 25, 2019)

⁹
I came up a hair short.

But I'll take the $72.

5 winners out of 10 tickets is out performing average.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 25, 2019)

doublejj said:


> pics?........its ok Im a former Army medic


I have a detailed drawing of it that I sent to @Karah once


----------



## doublejj (Dec 25, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I have a detailed drawing of it that I sent to @Karah once
> View attachment 4443189


Everything checks out, you're good to go.....tell your wife you had it checked out. Now for this coitus issue, i'm gonna need more info.....pics preferred but detailed drawing or an exact impression will suffice.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 25, 2019)

Hey babe! Get in here! Doublejj just said we can fuck!


----------



## doublejj (Dec 25, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Hey babe! Get in here! Doublejj just said we can fuck!


Your welcome...Merry Christmas


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 25, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Ok help me settle an argument: I’m sick. But I’m still trying to do coitus to the wife.
> 
> She claims my penis is sick and will get her sick. I say *just cause IM sick doesn’t mean my penis is. *We’re 2 completely separate sentient beings.
> 
> So, is my penis sick?


That's how doggie style was invented on April 12, 1795 in upstate New York.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 25, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Ok help me settle an argument: I’m sick. But I’m still trying to do coitus to the wife.
> 
> She claims my penis is sick and will get her sick. I say just cause IM sick doesn’t mean my penis is. We’re 2 completely separate sentient beings.
> 
> So, is my penis sick?


No, it's your lungs. Put on a respirator and enjoy coitus. Oh yes and wash your freaking hands.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 25, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I have a detailed drawing of it that I sent to @Karah once
> View attachment 4443189


Peyronie's


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 25, 2019)

Chatted with a friend.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 25, 2019)

And so there's no confusion, I don't have Peyronie's.


----------



## Mitchician (Dec 26, 2019)

Took my dog for a walk, and picked up some rubbish.. was expecting a lot more, being Boxing Day. I was pleasantly surprised.

The most we ever got on 1 walk was 3 shopping bags full. As in, filled it, emptied it at a roadside rubbish bin, filled it again, put it on the same bin on the way back, and filled it again on the way home. I realise it's ridiculous to think I will ever make a difference to the cleanliness of the world, I do this so people hopefully look at me and think twice about dropping their shit all over the place, or maybe even consider cleaning up someone else's mess themselves once in a while. Also I think about all the people who will vote against legalisation in my country next year because they think people who grow and smoke "dope" are just lowlife scum, and wonder how much effort they put in to help keep our street clean. Happy Holidays.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 26, 2019)

Richard Nixon was a peyronie


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 26, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Richard Nixon was a peyronie


If you get tired of doing the house next year HMU, I want to extend my garage and put a sunroom above the extension, then there is the residing project....
Construction season not until May or so here, so you should have enough time to get yours poured, frammed and roof, then can take a break from the summer heat...


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 26, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> If you get tired of doing the house next year HMU, I want to extend my garage and put a sunroom above the extension, then there is the residing project....
> Construction season not until May or so here, so you should have enough time to get yours poured, frammed and roof, then can take a break from the summer heat...


I’m so fricken sick of building shit bro. I thought I was done when I stopped going to work around 8-9 yrs ago after 20yrs in my trade. Never have taken a break from building growrooms and shit, but that’s fun imo.
If you lived nearby I’d totally give you a hand though. By giving you a hand, I mean I’d totally hang out with you and pound some beers and get high while watching you work


----------



## sandman83 (Dec 26, 2019)

Noticed some yellowing and crispy leaves, possible calcium deficieny or other.... decided to flush the flo and gro of 30 gallons and refill fresh with slightly increased cal-mag ratio. 3-4 more weeks of flower to go if I can nurse em along.


----------



## sandman83 (Dec 26, 2019)

@lokie nothing major, just like to stay ahead of any issues. Only one girl out of the bunch showing issues, the rest just have some older fan leaves starting to yellow from the bottom but pretty expected for my time frame just IMHO.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 26, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thanks! You need some nightmare before christmas figures to go with Freddy and Jason. I made the clips in tinkercad and printed them. They did slide around when I first put them on. The stayed put once I put electrical tape on the rod first. They’re 3” squares, my last scrog was 4” and I found that too big. Once it was weaved it could handle a surprisingly large amount of weight.
> 
> View attachment 4437637
> View attachment 4437638


Wow, I love that Glow in the Dark color! You did a lovely job making the scrog screen. What is the brand of string that you use?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Richard Nixon was a peyronie


Talk about a trick dick


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 26, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Peyronie's


Pizza???


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I have a detailed drawing of it that I sent to @Karah once
> View attachment 4443189


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Pizza???


Pizzelle


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Pizza???


Gesundheit


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> And so there's no confusion, I don't have Peyronie's.


I'll need pics to confirm your non diagnosis another option is to have Bobby Z do an artistic rendition. Either way I'll be the judge of that!


----------



## ismann (Dec 26, 2019)

Roots started exploding out of the solo cups so transplanted this morning.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 26, 2019)

Day after xmas and it is 61f degrees and sunny. Yesterday was 55. Amazing. My chamber music gf is going to help me bring my scooter to the local bike shop to adjust the disc brakes, put slime in the tires, and generally make sure she's ready to ride (the scooter, not the girl). I hope they can do it while I wait, I got my back brace on and I'm ready to finally take that fucker for a leisurely spin. Wish me luck!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> (the scooter, not the girl).


Somehow I imagine that you’re thinking of the music you can make in her chamber.
Remember: it’s all in the embouchure


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 26, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Somehow I imagine that you’re thinking of the music you can make in her chamber.
> Remember: it’s all in the embouchure


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4443535


Trust a USCG vet to motorboat


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 26, 2019)

I’m sick but we got new snow.....


----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I got my back brace on


Don't rely on that brace too much. My neurologist warned me that many people injure themselves further while wearing those because they put too much trust in the brace protecting their back. I have one also.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> Don't rely on that brace too much. My neurologist warned me that many people injure themselves further while wearing those because they put too much trust in the brace protecting their back. I have one also.


Thanks, bro. I thought of that, too. Fortunately, the shop won't get the scooter back to me for a couple of days, so that eliminates the temptation of cruising around on it. My back is MUCH better, and the last thing I want to do is re-injure it. I have a big NYE gig, so I won't risk hurting it before that. After the 1st, all bets are off and I'll have time to really hurt myself proper...


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Day after xmas and it is 61f degrees and sunny. Yesterday was 55. Amazing. My chamber music gf is going to help me bring my scooter to the local bike shop to adjust the disc brakes, put slime in the tires, and generally make sure she's ready to ride (the scooter, not the girl). I hope they can do it while I wait, I got my back brace on and I'm ready to finally take that fucker for a leisurely spin. Wish me luck!


Feel free to come collect your weather now!


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 26, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Feel free to come collect your weather now!
> 
> View attachment 4443606


I hope you don't have to drain that pool pump.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> I hope you don't have to drain that pool pump.


LOL I've got hummingbirds on the payroll


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 26, 2019)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow, I love that Glow in the Dark color! You did a lovely job making the scrog screen. What is the brand of string that you use?


Thanks I’m not sure what brand it was it was wrapped in cellophane. Here’s a photos. I noticed one of the clips was pulling away from the bar so I added some electrical tape to the back. I’m probably going to have to do it to all of them.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 26, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thanks I’m not sure what brand it was it was wrapped in cellophane. Here’s a photos. I noticed one of the clips was pulling away from the bar so I added some electrical tape to the back. I’m probably going to have to do it to all of them.
> 
> View attachment 4443694
> View attachment 4443692


Looks like mason's line :https://www.homedepot.com/p/250-ft-Florescent-Orange-Braided-Mason-s-Line-ML607-HD/204680935


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 26, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Looks like mason's line :https://www.homedepot.com/p/250-ft-Florescent-Orange-Braided-Mason-s-Line-ML607-HD/204680935


That’s the stuff. They only had fluorescent pink and green at the home depot near me


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 26, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> That’s the stuff. They only had fluorescent pink and green at the home depot near me


Probably the colors @DustyDuke uses...


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 26, 2019)

Tying some flies now. This ones called the “hood rat”. It mimics a mouse that fell into the river and big angry brown trout love it.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 26, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Probably the colors @DustyDuke uses...


This is the good stuff my arm gets itchy looking at it 








Marshalltown ML613 Mason's Line 500-foot Neon Green Bonded & Braided Nylon for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Marshalltown ML613 Mason's Line 500-foot Neon Green Bonded & Braided Nylon at the best online prices at eBay!



www.ebay.com.au


----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thanks I’m not sure what brand it was it was wrapped in cellophane. Here’s a photos. I noticed one of the clips was pulling away from the bar so I added some electrical tape to the back. I’m probably going to have to do it to all of them.
> 
> View attachment 4443694
> View attachment 4443692


I bet you could make some $$$ off those if you produced enough of them. Copyright them though...


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 26, 2019)

A dragonfly. It’s supposed to mimic... a dragonfly.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2019)

raratt said:


> I bet you could make some $$$ off those if you produced enough of them. Copyright them though...


Or patent’em


----------



## ToneOZ (Dec 26, 2019)

Off till first week of jan then back to at&t telcom construction. Eating this couch!


----------



## ToneOZ (Dec 26, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4443716
> A dragonfly. It’s supposed to mimic... a dragonfly.


Very nice, i see it


----------



## Bareback (Dec 27, 2019)

Last night I discovered that a Dutch oven is only half as much fun when you’re sleeping alone. But it’s still fun. ( I had baked beans with dinner ) .


----------



## Mitchician (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## dangledo (Dec 27, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Last night I discovered that a Dutch oven is only half as much fun when you’re sleeping alone. But it’s still fun. ( I had baked beans with dinner ) .


----------



## 420God (Dec 27, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thanks I’m not sure what brand it was it was wrapped in cellophane. Here’s a photos. I noticed one of the clips was pulling away from the bar so I added some electrical tape to the back. I’m probably going to have to do it to all of them.
> 
> View attachment 4443694
> View attachment 4443692


Might want to make them hooked shaped next time so they can't pull away from the bar.


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 27, 2019)

420God said:


> Might want to make them hooked shaped next time so they can't pull away from the bar.


Wanted to remind you to wash your gear. You'll get tired of me sayin it but we just burried one a couple weeks ago.








Former South Metro Firefighter Troy Jackson Dies After Battle With Rare Cancer


Troy Jackson passed away peacefully Monday morning from adenoid cystic carcinoma -- a rare job-related cancer.




denver.cbslocal.com


----------



## 420God (Dec 27, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Wanted to remind you to wash your gear. You'll get tired of me sayin it but we just burried one a couple weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have a washer and dryer at the station and the gear gets cleaned after each use.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 27, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Wanted to remind you to wash your gear. You'll get tired of me sayin it but we just burried one a couple weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard a report reciently that they are now looking @ AFFF as a possible carcinogen.
Back when I used/trained with the stuff the rumor was it was made of animal (cattle I believe) blood.
@420God What have you heard?


----------



## 420God (Dec 27, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I heard a report reciently that they are now looking @ AFFF as a possible carcinogen.
> Back when I used/trained with the stuff the rumor was it was made of animal (cattle I believe) blood.
> @420God What have you heard?


Not much yet. I start training this month so I'll learn a lot more.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 27, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Wanted to remind you to wash your gear. You'll get tired of me sayin it but we just burried one a couple weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must say I can't imagine @420God in anything but spectacularly neat and clean turn out, after all, cleanliness is next to godliness!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I heard a report reciently that they are now looking @ AFFF as a possible carcinogen.
> Back when I used/trained with the stuff the rumor was it was made of animal (cattle I believe) blood.
> @420God What have you heard?


That is scary. I once pissed off a chem teacher by saying that a substance was either useful - or safe. Case in point: they put perflouroalkyls in this stuff ... great for fire suppression and floating big heavy airframes ... but it seems to be becoming another physiological time bomb.









Cancer-causing foam could be banned in military training next year, off military bases entirely by 2029


Under a congressional plan, Navy officials would have to identify a non-toxic alternative in the next five years.




www.militarytimes.com


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 27, 2019)

Aqueous Film Forming Foam
Its a surfactant, there are different types of foam for firefighting, I think the one gwn is referencing is purple k, and I think its the same one in the town of fountain's (CO) drinking water. Class A and B foams are more like dish detergent but I will leave chemical composition to cb. 

It is also important to wash the hoses, hand tools, scbas, radios/coms, basically everything in, on tand including he truck.


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> including the *engine*.


FIFY


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 27, 2019)

Pay special attention to the hose.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 27, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Aqueous Film Forming Foam
> Its a surfactant, there are different types of foam for firefighting, I think the one gwn is referencing is purple k, and I think its the same one in the town of fountain's (CO) drinking water. Class A and B foams are more like dish detergent but I will leave chemical composition to cb.
> 
> It is also important to wash the hoses, hand tools, scbas, radios/coms, basically everything in, on tand including he truck.


It wasn't purple k - that's a powder that is very handy on energized electrical circuits.
Our AFFF came in blue or green 5 gallon jugs and we had a hose connection that you dropped into the liquid that metered it into the flow of water (think eductor on a very small scale) from the nozzle - used exclusively on class Bravo fires.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 27, 2019)

Had my espresso and watched The Mandalorian season finale. Finishing off my C99 now. Taste like grapefruit. The cure is bringin out the flava.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 27, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Had my espresso and watched The Mandalorian season finale. Finishing off my C99 now. Taste like grapefruit. The cure is bringin out the flava.View attachment 4444113


Looks like you're wearing "prison jumpsuit" orange today?
Lol

Hope you're days is going better than that though.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 27, 2019)

Fixed a fucked up air pump today. 
One side was seized and the other one was rubbing & making a clicking noise.
All I had to do was rotate the rubber hinge thing.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2019)

I intended to drive to a town south of here today. Usually it’s a super low-stress one-hour mosey. Today I spent 75 minutes doing less than half a mile north of Mojave. The freeway into Tehachapi was a solid bar of motionless semis lightly sprinkled with cars.

Guess who is staying home, eating Christmas leftovers and binge-watching House on Prime.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Had my espresso and watched The Mandalorian season finale. Finishing off my C99 now. Taste like grapefruit. The cure is bringin out the flava.View attachment 4444113


That pumpkin looks like a baby bottle being pressure-tested to failure.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> I bet you could make some $$$ off those if you produced enough of them. Copyright them though...


This design is problematic, I underestimated how much force a growing plant generates and as you get closer to the pole less force is required to pop the clips. I’m going to have to add tape reinforcement. 



420God said:


> Might want to make them hooked shaped next time so they can't pull away from the bar.


Next grow I was thinking of making it a cylindrical collar and adding a slot so the knotted line could be easily slid in and out. It would also have to somehow include a wedge to stop it from sliding on the pole.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 27, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Looks like you're wearing "prison jumpsuit" orange today?
> Lol
> 
> Hope you're days is going better than that though.


Thanks. Red. The only color I wear. it’s all black and gray other than that. My wife calls me 50 shades of red because that’s what my wardrobe looks like.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 27, 2019)

Making crockpot chicken marsala today. 10 minute prep time and they’ll think I slaved over an oven all day.


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> This design is problematic, I underestimated how much force a growing plant generates and as you get closer to the pole less force is required to pop the clips. I’m going to have to add tape reinforcement.
> 
> 
> 
> Next grow I was thinking of making it a cylindrical collar and adding a slot so the knotted line could be easily slid in and out. It would also have to somehow include a wedge to stop it from sliding on the pole.


I was thinking they have the velcro with glue on the back that could hold them on there, if it sticks to the plastic.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> I was thinking they have the velcro with glue on the back that could hold them on there, if it sticks to the plastic.


That would probably work. The plastic surface is kinda rough so adhesives stick well


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> This design is problematic, I underestimated how much force a growing plant generates and as you get closer to the pole less force is required to pop the clips. I’m going to have to add tape reinforcement.
> 
> 
> 
> Next grow I was thinking of making it a cylindrical collar and adding a slot so the knotted line could be easily slid in and out. It would also have to somehow include a wedge to stop it from sliding on the pole.


I like 420God’s idea. Still clippable but the force from the line no longer induces an unclip. Heed the word of 420God, young pilgrim.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> That would probably work. The plastic surface is kinda rough so adhesives stick well


I’ve recently learned that glue works much better on plastic that has been surface-burnt with a torch. A slight scorch changes the surface chemistry and makes a gluable layer.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Thanks. Red. The only color I wear. it’s all black and gray other than that. My wife calls me 50 shades of red because that’s what my wardrobe looks like.


Sounds like socialist bdsm


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 27, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Next grow I was thinking of making it a cylindrical collar and adding a slot so the knotted line could be easily slid in and out. It would also have to somehow include a wedge to stop it from sliding on the pole.


Great idea to make sure the line can easily slide in and out of your slot, and sliding on the pole may not be such a bad thing


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 27, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> ...and as you get closer to the pole less force is required to pop the clips...


***UNZIPS***


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 27, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> This design is problematic, I underestimated how much force a growing plant generates and as you get closer to the pole less force is required to pop the clips. I’m going to have to add tape reinforcement.
> 
> 
> 
> Next grow I was thinking of making it a cylindrical collar and adding a slot so the knotted line could be easily slid in and out. It would also have to somehow include a wedge to stop it from sliding on the pole.


Turn your clips so the opening is on the bottom


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2019)

Went to the "Dr" to check my annual blood test. My cholesterol has decreased, and triglycerides are good. He asked if I have been doing anything different, so I asked if frying my hash browns in bacon grease could be helping.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 27, 2019)

@Laughing Grass you should talk to your dad.
Bricklayers are so very very wise
Notice the corner blocks or clips are pulling away from the timber in these 2 pics


With the magic of physics or something like that, the pressure is absorbed by the corner. By wrapping the clip around there is less stress on the clip. Now they sit flush and can’t come off. This may not help you lol all the best


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> @Laughing Grass you should talk to your dad.
> Bricklayers are so very very wise
> Notice the corner blocks or clips are pulling away from the timber in these 2 pics
> View attachment 4444334
> ...


How to adapt those for round tubing?

(I think @420God and @curious2garden have the answer. Turn the clip opening so the tension does not tend to pull the clip off.)

Like those shower curtain hangers shaped like question marks.


----------



## quirk (Dec 27, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Had my espresso and watched The Mandalorian season finale. Finishing off my C99 now. Taste like grapefruit. The cure is bringin out the flava.View attachment 4444113


Bruh, You need to go see the Koreans' at Young Nail & Spa on Shaw. Not for "happy endings".


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 27, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> How to adapt those for round tubing?
> 
> (I think @420God [email protected] have the answer. Turn the clip opening so the tension does not tend to pull the clip off.)


My bad got hers and dats confused seen the clip not the frame.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2019)

“Bruh”!?

^^^


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 27, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Had my espresso and watched The Mandalorian season finale. Finishing off my C99 now. Taste like grapefruit. The cure is bringin out the flava.View attachment 4444113


I just binge watched The Mandalorian yesterday. I thought there was 8 episodes out already. I was like wtf? They get baby Yoda and end it like that?

Def gonna watch the finale tonight if it’s out. And prob try to finish Lost in Space 2


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 27, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I just binge watched The Mandalorian yesterday. I thought there was 8 episodes out already. I was like wtf? They get baby Yoda and end it like that?
> 
> Def gonna watch the finale tonight if it’s out. And prob try to finish Lost in Space 2


Had me pissed in chapter 7. Oh it’s ten chapters? I thought this was the last one


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 27, 2019)

quirk said:


> Bruh, You need to go see the Koreans' at Young Nail & Spa on Shaw. Not for "happy endings".


I’m not into that, but thanks. My nails grow fast.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 27, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Had me pissed in chapter 7. Oh it’s ten chapters? I thought this was the last one


Shit I didn’t mean finish Lost in Space, I meant catch up on. I have a few more to watch. I’m not even sure if the whole season is out lol.


----------



## Rusty808 (Dec 27, 2019)

I mowed the lawn and beat back the rainforest. I'm done for the day.


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2019)

Paid the truck tags, $181 for a 16 year old truck. Whatta ya gonna do but pay up.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 27, 2019)

Nope...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2019)

Imperial porn troopers, sigh


----------



## sandman83 (Dec 27, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4444430
> Nope...



I think you downloaded the best one out of this decade!


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 27, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4444430
> Nope...


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 27, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Turn your clips so the opening is on the bottom


That's blatently graphic, are you coming on to her?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> That's blatently graphic, are you coming on to her?


LG is the Clip Commander.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 27, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> @Laughing Grass you should talk to your dad.
> Bricklayers are so very very wise
> Notice the corner blocks or clips are pulling away from the timber in these 2 pics
> View attachment 4444334
> ...


Those are some nice twine holder's


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 27, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> That's blatently graphic, are you coming on to her?


I'm trying to help her keep her net on


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 27, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I'm trying to help her keep her net on


Ahh, just checking. Sometimes I don't understand you kids' language


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I'm trying to help her keep her net on


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4444470


I like... I like the little way the line runs up the back of the stockings.
I've always liked those kind of high heels, too, ya know I...
No, no, no, no don't take 'em off. Don't take... leave 'em on.
Yeah, that's it... a little more to the right.
Ow ow!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> I like... I like the little way the line runs up the back of the stockings.
> I've always liked those kind of high heels, too, ya know I...
> No, no, no, no don't take 'em off. Don't take... leave 'em on.
> Yeah, that's it... a little more to the right.
> Ow ow!


EVERYBODY WANTS SOME!
(I want some too)
EVERYBODY WANTS SOME!
(I’ll put it where you poo)


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 27, 2019)

raratt said:


> I like... I like the little way the line runs up the back of the stockings.
> I've always liked those kind of high heels, too, ya know I...
> No, no, no, no don't take 'em off. Don't take... leave 'em on.
> Yeah, that's it... a little more to the right.
> Ow ow!


On Netflix there’s this stupid sketch show called the astronomy club. Well my wife thinks it’s stupid. I find it hilarious. There’s an episode where chicks and guys go to the club(separate parties). Guys looking to get their nuts stepped on by chicks in heels . And chicks looking for a guy to let them do it. It’s so stupid, but so funny.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 27, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> EVERYBODY WANTS SOME!
> (I want some too)
> EVERYBODY WANTS SOME!
> (I’ll put it where you poo)


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2019)

FresnoFarmer said:


> On Netflix there’s this stupid sketch show called the astronomy club. Well my wife thinks it’s stupid. I find it hilarious. There’s an episode where chicks and guys go to the club(separate parties). Guys looking to get their nuts stepped on by chicks in heels . And chicks looking for a guy to let them do it. It’s so stupid, but so funny.


One way to see stars


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4444526


This was about 20 minutes from my previous residence


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 28, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I like 420God’s idea. Still clippable but the force from the line no longer induces an unclip. Heed the word of 420God, young pilgrim.


Version 2. Slightly faster build time too






tyler.durden said:


> Great idea to make sure the line can easily slide in and out of your slot, and sliding on the pole may not be such a bad thing


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> I like... I like the little way the line runs up the back of the stockings.
> I've always liked those kind of high heels, too, ya know I...
> No, no, no, no don't take 'em off. Don't take... leave 'em on.
> Yeah, that's it... a little more to the right.
> Ow ow!


Not really a fan of heels. I’m 5’ 7”. Unless she’s 5’


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Version 2. Slightly faster build time too
> 
> View attachment 4444770
> 
> ...


I would try turning the clips (as suggested). The wide back of the clip will provide plenty of opposition to the net. You may not need that second part. Based on the force pulling toward the center I could see the slat pulling out of the channel.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Version 2. Slightly faster build time too
> 
> View attachment 4444770
> 
> ...


I see two likely issues when you apply tensile stress with the string.
1) Clip will want to spread, releasing the plate.
2) Plate will eventually bow and pop out due to the polymer creep phenomenon.

I suggest a one-piece design much like your originals, but as others have noted, if you offset the clip opening you'll solve it ... unless there's something I'm missing.

Basic idea is sort of like this.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 28, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Version 2. Slightly faster build time too
> 
> View attachment 4444770
> 
> ...


I like it, very efficient. What was your college degree in?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I see two likely issues when you apply tensile stress with the string.
> 1) Clip will want to spread, releasing the plate.
> 2) Plate will eventually bow and pop out due to the polymer creep phenomenon.
> 
> ...


I could see that lower arm shearing off.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I could see that lower arm shearing off.


Me too. She should keep her tying-end design and offset the clip opening ...


----------



## raratt (Dec 28, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Not really a fan of heels. I’m 5’ 7”. Unless she’s 5’


I'm 6'2", my wife is 5'9", I have no problem with heels. They make good handles.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2019)

Terrific Christmas present, thank you Santa


----------



## raratt (Dec 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Terrific Christmas present, thank you Santa
> 
> View attachment 4444818View attachment 4444819


40 years, damn I'm old.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> 40 years, damn I'm old.


I was already an E-5 back then.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I could see that lower arm shearing off.



I was picturing something like this?


----------



## raratt (Dec 28, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was already an E-5 back then.


I was too busy chasing college girls in Chico and getting drunk.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> I was too busy chasing college girls in Chico and getting drunk.


Lol I lived in Chico for one year in 2005. I had to move away or I was going to die. I’ve never seen an entire town party like that place. Duffy’s, town lounge and u-bar.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> I was too busy chasing college girls in Chico and getting them drunk.


Fify

‘79 was the year I started college.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> I was too busy chasing college girls in Chico and getting drunk.


I was doing much the same in Coco Beach.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 28, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Fify
> 
> ‘79 was the year I started college.


3rd year into grad school proggie, you child.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> 3rd year into grad school proggie, you child.


OK boomer

heehee


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was doing much the same in Coco Beach.


Astrobabes


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was doing much the same in Coco Beach.


I should have asked if you achieved orbital insertion before they gained escape velocity

“Translunar injection” suggests butt stuff


----------



## raratt (Dec 28, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I should have asked if you achieved orbital insertion before they gained escape velocity
> 
> “Translunar injection” suggests butt stuff


Docking completed, now go home.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> Docking completed, now go home.


I think they had the wrong Dr. Rendezvous


----------



## raratt (Dec 28, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Chico


I did this at the house I used to crash at. It was an old Victorian and I rode up the stairs onto the front porch.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I would try turning the clips (as suggested). The wide back of the clip will provide plenty of opposition to the net. You may not need that second part. Based on the force pulling toward the center I could see the slat pulling out of the channel.


With this design the clip is turned 180° and being pulled into the bar instead of away like @420God and @cannabineer suggested. The knot is tied through the hole in the square piece then slotted into the clip. 



cannabineer said:


> I see two likely issues when you apply tensile stress with the string.
> 1) Clip will want to spread, releasing the plate.
> 2) Plate will eventually bow and pop out due to the polymer creep phenomenon.
> 
> ...


With FDM printing you want to apply equal forces if your goal is to have a functioning part over a prototype. A hook would would have to be significantly bulked up to resist the asymmetrical forces. 



Singlemalt said:


> I like it, very efficient. What was your college degree in?


Business Management and Accounting


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> With this design the clip is turned 180° and being pulled into the bar instead of away like @420God and @cannabineer suggested. The knot is tied through the hole in the square piece then slotted into the clip.
> 
> 
> With FDM printing you want to apply equal forces if your goal is to have a functioning part over a prototype. A hook would would have to be significantly bulked up to resist the asymmetrical forces.
> ...


I think your initial design with the (line attachment, clip opening) angle changed from 180 to 90 degrees is a goer, and keeps the clips monolithic/one piece. One piece is a big feature.

Unless you can’t do that; reason?


----------



## doublejj (Dec 28, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was already an E-5 back then.


In 79 I was working at the Boeing Renton plant in the tool & die shop. When I went to apply at Boeing in 1977 they had a sign in the window "NOT ACCEPTING ANY APPLICATIONS.....except Veterans". I used to wear a t-shirt " If it ain't Boeing I ain't going"......oh how times have changed.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 28, 2019)

I did this on my 73 Z1 in my buddys blacktop driveway (about 79 or 80) during a party.
Google street view still shows the marks Lol.


----------



## zeddd (Dec 28, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> So for the first time in 25 years I had to cancel a gig today  It was a xmas party downtown, and they were SO looking forward to having me perform. It turns out that I have a bulging or herniated disc in my lower back, and although it is slowly improving, I would just re-injure it if I tried to gig in this condition. Which is exactly what I did this last time. I sustained this injury a few weeks ago while working out, thought it healed enough to play a gig, and from simply moving equipment, standing, and walking, I re-injured it worse than before. I had an amazing xmas party to attend this evening, and tickets to see Brother Ali tomorrow night with a bunch of buddies. Not to mention 2 other gigs that I'm going to have to cancel in the next few days. Altogether I'm out about $1300. I hope I can make some of that gig money back by selling some weed that folks ordered at that party that I'll miss tonight, as a buddy is supposed to stop by, pick it up, and get it to the people expecting it. Oh well, at least now I have a legit excuse to avoid my family on xmas. I've got a nice back brace coming tomorrow that I hope will help. I'm still in surprisingly good spirits, at least it's not cancer...


Fukin back pussy, gluten-free ftw


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2019)

doublejj said:


> In 79 I was working at the Boeing Renton plant in the tool & die shop. When I went to apply at Boeing in 1977 they had a sign in the window "NOT ACCEPTING ANY APPLICATIONS.....except Veterans". I used to wear a t-shirt " If it ain't Boeing I ain't going"......oh how times have changed.


If it ain’t Lockheed it ain’t top speed


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 28, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I think your initial design with the (line attachment, clip opening) angle changed from 180 to 90 degrees is a goer, and keeps the clips monolithic/one piece. One piece is a big feature.
> 
> Unless you can’t do that; reason?


I’ll give that a shot. Here’s another idea I had, it’s a two piece design though


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 28, 2019)

zeddd said:


> Fukin back pussy, gluten-free ftw


I'm slow sometimes, I don't get it. Welcome back, zeddd. We thought you were deddd...


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> OK boomer
> 
> heehee


Shhh, snowflake, just melt quietly.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’ll give that a shot. Here’s another idea I had, it’s a two piece design though
> 
> View attachment 4444906


Put the hole for the 180 degrees opposite. That way the pulling force will spread the feet open. Seriously just turn the clips sideways for me (while you make V2). Although since the clips are loose it would rotate. Yeah like CN said put the twine hole on the side with the opening facing down, one piece is a big advantage. Also if you own the 3D printer can you simply print up some of each and test them?

We could bet on our favorite clip LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 28, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’ll give that a shot. Here’s another idea I had, it’s a two piece design though
> 
> View attachment 4444906


You seem to have a knack for design/engineering; I'd never have guessed accounting and biz management


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Put the hole for the 180 degrees opposite. That way the pulling force will spread the feet open. Seriously just turn the clips sideways for me (while you make V2). Although since the clips are loose it would rotate. Yeah like CN said put the twine hole on the side with the opening facing down, one piece is a big advantage. Also if you own the 3D printer can you simply print up some of each and test them?
> 
> We could bet on our favorite clip LOL


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 28, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> You seem to have a knack for design/engineering; I'd never have guessed accounting and biz management


That’s exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> That’s exactly what I was thinking.


Same


----------



## doublejj (Dec 28, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> You seem to have a knack for design/engineering; I'd never have guessed accounting and biz management


natural born bud trimmer......


----------



## raratt (Dec 28, 2019)

A girl with many talents. *Sigh*
ANYWAY, I scored a Kenwood AM/FM amp for free. Someone put it up on the local yard sale site. My garage is gonna rock now!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 28, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Lol I lived in Chico for one year in 2005. I had to move away or I was going to die. I’ve never seen an entire town party like that place. Duffy’s, town lounge and u-bar.


Let me introduce you to Fresno/Clovis, where every weekend night (not unusual for weekdays too) consists of a bunch of mfers going from party to party on all sides of town. One gets shut down? Fuck it, lets all meet up at a gas station or McDonald’s while we find another house to take it too. No other house? Fuck it, party in the gas station til the police crash that shit. Then move to another gas station on the other side of town lol. End up having touched down in the north, east, and west in one night. All this til about 4am, every weekend without fail. Every weekday also when the teens are on winter/spring/summer break.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Put the hole for the 180 degrees opposite. That way the pulling force will spread the feet open. Seriously just turn the clips sideways for me (while you make V2). Although since the clips are loose it would rotate. Yeah like CN said put the twine hole on the side with the opening facing down, one piece is a big advantage. Also if you own the 3D printer can you simply print up some of each and test them?
> 
> We could bet on our favorite clip LOL


Lol I wasn’t trying to be obtuse, i can rotate it 90°, as soon as pressure is put on the net it rotates straight. I could print a few tomorrow. How would we judge the wiiner?




Is this what you and @cannabineer are talking about





Singlemalt said:


> You seem to have a knack for design/engineering; I'd never have guessed accounting and biz management


Yea probably not the best major financial decision I’ve made in my life.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 28, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> This was about 20 minutes from my previous residence
> 
> View attachment 4444771


This was me 4 days after the fire.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 28, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> This was me 4 days after the fire.
> View attachment 4444981


Why are all the glory hole places in California?

Oh, and there may be a piece of a finger on your phone, did you get that clean the lens alert?


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 28, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Why are all the glory hole places in California?
> 
> Oh, and there may be a piece of a finger on your phone, did you get that clean the lens alert?


Lol. That’s the same place that @cannabineer posted a pic of.


----------



## raratt (Dec 28, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’ll give that a shot. Here’s another idea I had, it’s a two piece design though
> 
> View attachment 4444906


To me this one seems best, the C is prevented from spreading by having the string piece holding it closed. I did not spend the night at the Holiday Inn Express though.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> That’s the same place that @cannabineer posted a pic of.


hole ‘nother place


----------



## sandman83 (Dec 28, 2019)

Resisted the urge to pop some useful beans or esos again...... I swear it is a weekly battle. So many genetics and so little time...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 28, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I see two likely issues when you apply tensile stress with the string.
> 1) Clip will want to spread, releasing the plate.
> 2) Plate will eventually bow and pop out due to the polymer creep phenomenon.
> 
> ...


Elephant IUDs?

Brilliant repurposing!


----------



## lokie (Dec 28, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol I wasn’t trying to be obtuse, i can rotate it 90°, as soon as pressure is put on the net it rotates straight. I could print a few tomorrow. How would we judge the wiiner?
> 
> View attachment 4444963
> 
> ...




Yes. By changing the placement of the knot you make the tension of the string work for you.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 28, 2019)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4445010
> 
> Yes. By changing the placement of the knot you make the tension of the stirring work for you.


With this many reply's to her situation it's like NASA's in the house.

Let's design a mouse trap next.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 28, 2019)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4445010
> 
> Yes. By changing the placement of the knot you make the tension of the stirring work for you.


Knot to be confused with 


Nice nails.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol I wasn’t trying to be obtuse, i can rotate it 90°, as soon as pressure is put on the net it rotates straight. I could print a few tomorrow. How would we judge the wiiner?
> 
> View attachment 4444963
> View attachment 4444964
> ...


Winner winner chicken dinner! I think this is it. (thank you for rotating it for me you'd have to drill a hole in the side of the clip for it to work. But this design could do it. 

This idea and your tested, working design could be the pet rock of today. You could make some nice money printing these and selling them and some pre-made nets in nice colors. A kushy little home industry!


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 28, 2019)

Tested out my only Christmas present I got this year (I’m not bitter I’m really fucking bitter the wife knows there’s only one way to make up for it, it’s going in the butt), a pair of runners from the step sons gf. Pushed out 6k’s in em no blisters. My old runners sucked compared to these. Not my choice of kicks but comfy and good to boogie in.

I’m down 8kgs since going plant based 6 weeks ago. I did eat lobster at Christmas though yummy 
Here’s brunch today, plus some sour dough


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 28, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> View attachment 4445044


Looks good, what's on the bottom?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Looks good, what's on the bottom?


Toast, salted with tears of the vegetarian 





Mea culpa, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa, I am sorry @sunni for I have sinned


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 28, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Looks good, what's on the bottom?


I saw that and at first glance I thought he overcooked the steak, then remembered it's veggie; so I'll say its whole wheat bread


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Tested out my only Christmas present I got this year (I’m not bitter I’m really fucking bitter the wife knows there’s only one way to make up for it, it’s going in the butt), a pair of runners from the step sons gf. Pushed out 6k’s in em no blisters. My old runners sucked compared to these. Not my choice of kicks but comfy and good to boogie in.
> View attachment 4445024
> I’m down 8kgs since going plant based 6 weeks ago. I did eat lobster at Christmas though yummy
> Here’s brunch today, plus some sour dough
> View attachment 4445032


LOL 8 kgs, if you really wanna lose weight and feel better eat ground beef 70/30 for the next 6 weeks. You will be amazed and your glyceride labs will be off the hook good.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I saw that and at first glance I thought he overcooked the steak, then remembered it's veggie; so I'll say its whole wheat bread


Trencher


----------



## raratt (Dec 28, 2019)

Darn, I have to settle for heating up some steaks I made from the prime rib we had the other night... with broccoli though.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 28, 2019)

I'm thinking I could tell.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 28, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4445066
> I'm thinking I could tell.


Onto it


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 28, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4445066
> I'm thinking I could tell.


Nice catch, I forgot Aussies are into those weird things ala vegemite and relations


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Nice catch, I forgot Aussies are into those weird things ala vegemite and relations


Nah dingos eat the relations


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 28, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Nah dingos eat the relations


That’s why you always have to clean the vegemite off your babies face


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 28, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Nah dingos eat the relations


----------



## raratt (Dec 28, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> relations


AT 1:10


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Knot to be confused with
> View attachment 4445015
> 
> Nice nails.


That looks like a really high-quality teething toy.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> AT 1:10


I would have denied it too.
On a side note, I cooked bacon, egg and cheese sandwich’s for supper , I’ve really been eating like a moron since Christmas break started I even went to Waffle House on Christmas Day ( pretty much the only thing open) . I might get back to a reasonable healthy diet when I’m not on the road and staying with family for days on end.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 28, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> That looks like a really high-quality teething toy.


Where do you keep your teeth, cause I know where that torture device goes.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 29, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> This design is problematic, I underestimated how much force a growing plant generates and as you get closer to the pole less force is required to pop the clips. I’m going to have to add tape reinforcement.
> 
> 
> 
> Next grow I was thinking of making it a cylindrical collar and adding a slot so the knotted line could be easily slid in and out. It would also have to somehow include a wedge to stop it from sliding on the pole.


reverse the design....put the attachment points on both sides of what is now the outside, and let the pressure help hold the unit in place....


----------



## sandman83 (Dec 29, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> reverse the design....put the attachment points on both sides of what is now the outside, and let the pressure help hold the unit in place....


That seems like a more secure option, nice thinking.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 29, 2019)

sandman83 said:


> That seems like a more secure option, nice thinking.


The top pic looks like a titty with nipple ring being dangled over my face ...... sketchy I know but vaguely familiar. I have yet to meet a girl with two nipples on one tit but I did know a gal with a mole that would work .


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Where do you keep your teeth, cause I know where that torture device goes.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 29, 2019)

Something to consider: mission creep leading to over engineering. LG had an almost full fifth of whiskey laying on the net and it wasn't pulling the clips off. How much weight is _actually_ on the net in a well developed scrog? I've only done a scrog once but I recall it was more for training and shaping.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 29, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Something to consider: mission creep leading to over engineering. LG had an almost full fifth of whiskey laying on the net and it wasn't pulling the clips off. How much weight is _actually_ on the net in a well developed scrog? I've only done a scrog once but I recall it was more for training and shaping.


This.

I've had up to 30 plants on a single trellis net and used 1 piece of twist tie in each corner to hold the net.

T'was as the young rapscallions say, "all good, my G".


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 29, 2019)

Bareback said:


> The top pic looks like a titty with nipple ring being dangled over my face ...... sketchy I know but vaguely familiar. I have yet to meet a girl with two nipples on one tit but I did know a gal with a mole that would work .


I thought the bottom one was a mouse doing a line of cocaine.


----------



## ANC (Dec 29, 2019)

Gave my gfx card its yearly cleanout and new thermal paste.
Now I can play War Thunder again.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 29, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I thought the bottom one was a mouse doing a line of cocaine.


yeah I totally see the mouse ....that is as soon as you mentioned it and I stopped thinking about tits.


to be completely honest the top pic reminded me of the first girl I knew with a nipple ring, we were young and horny doing what young horny people do.....ahhhhhhh those were the days. Young firm tits......excuse me I have to go to the restroom...has anyone seen the hand lotion.


----------



## lokie (Dec 29, 2019)

Built my DAB press.



15g Power Kush for the first run.


A little on the thin side but a success for a first run. The next run I'll wait until the bud is cured more so it wont be as thin.

I ordered A Kind Pen V3 concentrate and flower vape pen.


Highly recommended to family and friends.


----------



## Guccizillaa (Dec 29, 2019)

Ordered a new light for my 4x4 to replace my hps!


----------



## doublejj (Dec 29, 2019)

lokie said:


> Built my DAB press.
> View attachment 4445618
> 
> 
> ...


what temp did you squish that?


----------



## lokie (Dec 29, 2019)

doublejj said:


> what temp did you squish that?


195° in a 90 micron bag. slow press for about 60 sec.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 29, 2019)

lokie said:


> 195° in a 90 micron bag. slow press for about 60 sec.


squishing nuggs?.....


----------



## lokie (Dec 29, 2019)

doublejj said:


> squishing nuggs?.....


yes

Plucked em off the stalk and de stemmed them first. 

kind of like this.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 29, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I thought the bottom one was a mouse doing a line of cocaine.


I'll bet we'd see the same things in a rorschach test.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 29, 2019)

lokie said:


> yes
> 
> Plucked em off the stalk and de stemmed them first.
> 
> kind of like this.


If you don't want to use a bag you can just squeeze a hand full of small nuggs into one big nugg and squish without a bag. Just place it between sheets of parchment paper.


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2019)

Found a few aphids on the boonie pepper again, I sprayed it 3 times before I put it in the grow room and still didn't kill em all. Ordered 150 ladybugs, didn't figure I needed 1000 of them for one plant. 
Took down the candy canes from the front yard and stowed them. 
Still having to use my crutch after a couple days of freedom. I see shots in my future. 
Dinner is fridge grazing, or a pot pie, not sure yet.
Buds and suds time.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 29, 2019)

raratt said:


> Found a few aphids on the boonie pepper again, I sprayed it 3 times before I put it in the grow room and still didn't kill em all. Ordered 150 ladybugs, didn't figure I needed 1000 of them for one plant.
> Took down the candy canes from the front yard and stowed them.
> Still having to use my crutch after a couple days of freedom. I see shots in my future.
> Dinner is fridge grazing, or a pot pie, not sure yet.
> Buds and suds time.


What kind of pot pie? I'd kill for a chicken pot pie right now, maybe two


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> chicken pot pie


Winner! Marie Calendars makes pretty good ones, I don't have the skills to make one.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 29, 2019)

raratt said:


> Winner! Marie Calendars makes pretty good ones, I don't have the skills to make one.


I'd eat that


----------



## sandman83 (Dec 29, 2019)

raratt said:


> Winner! Marie Calendars makes pretty good ones, I don't have the skills to make one.


The man has good taste! I am too lazy to make them as well, I make a really mean chicken and dumplings though.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 29, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> What kind of pot pie? I'd kill for a chicken pot pie right now, maybe two


Now I'm hungry for chicken pot pie.

We made them a few yrs. ago, gotta dig that recipe up.

100X better than frozen ones from the supermarket.

You'd be amazed at how good those can be. The only hard thing is the dough, the wife can handle that part .


----------



## sandman83 (Dec 29, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Now I'm hungry for chicken pot pie.
> 
> We made them a few yrs. ago, gotta dig that recipe up.
> 
> ...


<---- uses the food processor and the kitchenaid pie dough recipe, always been tasty for me! The store boughts have too much powder/flour on them for my taste.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 29, 2019)

sandman83 said:


> <---- uses the food processor and the kitchenaid pie dough recipe, always been tasty for me! The store boughts have too much powder/flour on them for my taste.


I remember it being a sweeter crust a few years ago.

It may have come from Epicurious originally


----------



## sandman83 (Dec 29, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I remember it being a sweeter crust a few years ago.
> 
> It may have come from Epicurious originally


no doubt they stole it from someone for the freebie cookbook. tbh I don't think I've used it for anything BUT sweeter desserts so that is a valid point.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 29, 2019)

I picked it up my scooter from the bike shop yesterday, it was nicely tuned up with a few accessories added (deluxe handlebar grips, brake lever covers, fat ass gel seat, etc). I only meant to ride it home, but ended up doing 20 miles. It is almost too much fun! I decided to leave on the seat because I can still stand comfortably when I like, but I can sit down after a few minutes if needed. The scooter seems much safer riding while seated, as my center of gravity is so low. But riding while standing is crazy fun, especially at almost 30 mph. The thing is totally silent, so you've got to make noise to let people know you're coming. Or not  Everyone stares at it as I'm going by, and they have lots of questions when I'm stopped. I'm gonna have to watch my ass in sketchy neighborhoods. I made a couple of weed deliveries on it today, it is faster than driving when there's traffic. I rode down my fav futuristic bike trail, the 606. I stopped to take of few pics...


----------



## sandman83 (Dec 29, 2019)

Ahhh light cycle finally changed, pumping out the 55gallon again and waiting to refill. only putting 20 gallons in for now to see if the damage stops spreading. Probably nuked my yield but hopefully still get something smokable. Buds are looking sparkly still.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 29, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Winner winner chicken dinner! I think this is it. (thank you for rotating it for me you'd have to drill a hole in the side of the clip for it to work. But this design could do it.
> 
> This idea and your tested, working design could be the pet rock of today. You could make some nice money printing these and selling them and some pre-made nets in nice colors. A kushy little home industry!


i printed that model today, I forgot to smooth it before exporting so ito not a great fit. I need to add more thickness to the radius, it lost most of its clamping power. 






GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Where do you keep your teeth, cause I know where that torture device goes.











Self-Resetting Mouse Trap by stubbornmoose


fully printable mouse trap based off of the woodgears.ca design full print takes 2.5 hrs you will also need some #6 machine screws, 2 quarters for counterweight, a standard 5 gal bucket, a 1/2" x 1/16" rare earth magnet, and a paperclip or other piece of stiff wire.




www.thingiverse.com







Roger A. Shrubber said:


> reverse the design....put the attachment points on both sides of what is now the outside, and let the pressure help hold the unit in place....
> View attachment 4445301


the only problem I see with that is it wouldn't be easily removable once the string is knotted. It gets around the complexity of the two piece design.



Bobby schmeckle said:


> This.
> 
> I've had up to 30 plants on a single trellis net and used 1 piece of twist tie in each corner to hold the net.
> 
> T'was as the young rapscallions say, "all good, my G".


were you using a stretchy trellis net? The line I’m using has very little give


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 29, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I picked it up my scooter from the bike shop yesterday, it was nicely tuned up with a few accessories added (deluxe handlebar grips, brake lever covers, fat ass gel seat, etc). I only meant to ride it home, but ended up doing 20 miles. It is almost too much fun! I decided to leave on the seat because I can still stand comfortably when I like, but I can sit down after a few minutes if needed. The scooter seems much safer riding while seated, as my center of gravity is so low. But riding while standing is crazy fun, especially at almost 30 mph. The thing is totally silent, so you've got to make noise to let people know you're coming. Or not  Everyone stares at it as I'm going by, and they have lots of questions when I'm stopped. I'm gonna have to watch my ass in sketchy neighborhoods. I made a couple of weed deliveries on it today, it is faster than driving when there's traffic. I rode down my fav futuristic bike trail, the 606. I stopped to take of few pics...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can you control the led colours


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 29, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> can you control the led colours


Unfortunately not. Just a solid blue. Conservative, but still cool...


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Dec 29, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Unfortunately not. Just a solid blue. Conservative, but still cool...


Blue and red underglow can be illegal in some states, not sure about scooters, fyi


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 29, 2019)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> Blue and red underglow can be illegal in some states, not sure about scooters, fyi


Chicago cops have better things to do. Like murdering unarmed civilians...


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 29, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> i printed that model today, I forgot to smooth it before exporting so ito not a great fit. I need to add more thickness to the radius, it lost most of its clamping power.
> 
> View attachment 4445816
> 
> ...


Trellis nets but I pull them nice and tight. Very taut, lots of tension, the best tension, I know more about tension than the tensioning guys let me tell you.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 30, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Trellis nets but I pull them nice and tight. Very taut, lots of tension, the best tension, I know more about tension than the tensioning guys let me tell you.


Talking like my mother-in-law


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 30, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Unfortunately not. Just a solid blue. Conservative, but still cool...


that’s all right. I was thinking it would be cool if it were were to communicate via Bluetooth and change the colours based on the music.

looks like so much fun




Bobby schmeckle said:


> Trellis nets but I pull them nice and tight. Very taut, lots of tension, the best tension, I know more about tension than the tensioning guys let me tell you.


Lol I don’t even know how to reply to that


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 30, 2019)

People just randomly stopping by and bringing food is one thing I love about the holiday season. This morning's breakfast... scones. Hopefully someone drops by with something equally delicious for lunch.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> People just randomly stopping by and bringing food is one thing I love about the holiday season. This morning's breakfast... scones. Hopefully someone drops by with something equally delicious for lunch.
> 
> View attachment 4446109


Don't get too sconed or you'll get the munchies real bad


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 30, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Don't get too sconed or you'll get the munchies real bad


Replace the "T" with a "C", sing a few bars & it will be with you all day.

You're welcome.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 30, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Don't get too sconed or you'll get the munchies real bad


lol I've been fighting a losing battle with the munchies for a week solid. We've smoked an obscene amount of weed this holiday. Every time I turn around a vaporizer or joint is being handed to me and bad food is everywhere.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I've been fighting a losing battle with the munchies for a week solid. We've smoked an obscene amount of weed this holiday. Every time I turn around a vaporizer or joint is being handed to me and bad food is everywhere.


Thank you for your sacrifice.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Now I'm hungry for chicken pot pie.
> 
> We made them a few yrs. ago, gotta dig that recipe up.
> 
> ...


I have left over rib roast in the fridge, home made pie dough in the freezer and left over mushroom gravy with a few carrots and potatoes in the veggie bin. I love home made pot pie.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 30, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I have left over rib roast in the fridge, home made pie dough in the freezer and left over mushroom gravy with a few carrots and potatoes in the veggie bin. I love home made pot pie.


What time is lunch?

I'll bring pistachio's for the Hyacinth's


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What time is lunch?
> 
> I'll bring pistachio's for the Hyacinth's


After I finish hand binding the baby quilt for the about to be new grand daughter. I haven't done needlework in awhile sigh.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 30, 2019)

L


Laughing Grass said:


> People just randomly stopping by and bringing food is one thing I love about the holiday season. This morning's breakfast... scones. Hopefully someone drops by with something equally delicious for lunch.
> 
> View attachment 4446109


Like Santa Maria style tri-tip sammies!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 30, 2019)

I just got done filling this out on line.

I called the toll free number first to inquire if this is what they call the census now, but the guy said no. It's an extra thing they send out to randomly selected addresses. 3.5 million of them.

You are legally obligated to fill it out or they send another letter first, and then apparently human beings to get their answers.

I thought some of the questions were kind of nosey.

Like if you're a heterosexual (actually they asked if I was in a heterosexual marriage when I listed the wife being here) or a Latino. They asked where you were born, whether your house is paid off or on a home equity loan and other nosey stuff. They didn't ask if I was a citizen, but if you're born here they can figure that out I would guess.

Anybody else get this? 3.5 million would be like 1%. Shouldn't I get a Walmart gift card at least? WTF?

Well, they can't come after me, it's done.

I think I'll go read some George Orwell.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 30, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4446254
> I just got done filling this out on line.
> 
> I called the toll free number first to inquire if this is what they call the census now, but the guy said no. It's an extra thing they send out to randomly selected addresses. 3.5 million of them.
> ...


They can figure out citizenry if you're born here but need to qualify heterosexual or Latino?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 30, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> They can figure out citizenry if you're born here but need to qualify heterosexual or Latino?


Guy on their toll free said the real census starts in March and you can do it online for the first time ever.

If it doesn't get hacked. Lol. He mentioned they were working on security.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 30, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Guy on their toll free said the real census starts in March and you can do it online for the first time ever.
> 
> If it doesn't get hacked. Lol. He mentioned they were working on security.


They did census online here last time turned into a shit show quickly.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 30, 2019)

15 hours of 2019 left for this Aussie Bastard.
Trying to get some stuff done so I can go away fora few days


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 30, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> They did census online here last time turned into a shit show quickly.


I'm sure it saves a lot of money. They waste enough tax dollars as it is.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> L
> 
> Like Santa Maria style tri-tip sammies!


With a Pinta ale


----------



## raratt (Dec 30, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> With a Pinta ale


No ale for the ninas though.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2019)

Finished the granddaughter's quilt. Now to get the blue one finished because CRL measurements are not all that accurate.


----------



## raratt (Dec 30, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> 15 hours of 2019 left for this Aussie Bastard.
> Trying to get some stuff done so I can go away fora few days


I hear it is getting a little warm in some places down under.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 30, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Finished the granddaughter's quilt. Now to get the blue one finished because CRL measurements are not all that accurate.
> 
> View attachment 4446322


That is beautiful - and soon to be a family heirloom.
+


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 30, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Finished the granddaughter's quilt. Now to get the blue one finished because CRL measurements are not all that accurate.
> 
> View attachment 4446322


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## raratt (Dec 30, 2019)

Watered/fed the girls this morning, ladybugs should be here Fri. Took a short nap this afternoon, back is doing so so, haven't screamed recently. Got the stuff to make red beans and rice tomorrow and picked up a ham for $.99 a pound. I'm going to need some more tincture sometime soon, it keeps evaporating somehow.  Buds and suds time.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 30, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4446254
> I thought some of the questions were kind of nosey.
> 
> Like if you're a heterosexual (actually they asked if I was in a heterosexual marriage when I listed the wife being here) or a Latino. They asked where you were born, whether your house is paid off or on a home equity loan and other nosey stuff. They didn't ask if I was a citizen, but if you're born here they can figure that out I would guess.
> ...


I got one, too. But mine only had one question - how many dix can I fit in my mouth at once? I'm not sure this letter is legit, but I filled it out anyway...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 30, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4446254
> I just got done filling this out on line.
> 
> I called the toll free number first to inquire if this is what they call the census now, but the guy said no. It's an extra thing they send out to randomly selected addresses. 3.5 million of them.
> ...


it doesn’t say your _truthful_ response is required by US law. I’d have some fun with it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 30, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Finished the granddaughter's quilt. Now to get the blue one finished because CRL measurements are not all that accurate.
> 
> View attachment 4446322


That‘s really pretty, you should have an Etsy store.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 30, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> That‘s really pretty, you should have an Etsy store.


That is pretty. I would think an Etsy store would require a good amount of time. I have a suspicion she doesn’t have much extra


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 30, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> it doesn’t say your _truthful_ response is required by US law. I’d have some fun with it.


That thought crossed my mind.

I was going to say I was a flaming gay flamingo dancer who sells S&M equipment, breeds warthogs and works for the Dicken's Cider company.

And for military service I was a general in the underground army of the apocalypse zombies.

They make you tell them your name though, they pick your address randomly out of the files, so they say.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That is beautiful - and soon to be a family heirloom.
> +


Thank you, I sure hope so.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 30, 2019)

Walked to one of my favorite places and smoked a few blunts. 

Took the dog in a sunset walk

Tied some green drakes. 

Ate some pussy like...


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Gorgeous!!!!


Thank you, from an artist like you that is very kind.


----------



## sandman83 (Dec 30, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Finished the granddaughter's quilt. Now to get the blue one finished because CRL measurements are not all that accurate.
> 
> View attachment 4446322


wow that's really nice, looks stitched like the ones my grandma used to pass down!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That thought crossed my mind.
> 
> I was going to say I was a flaming gay flamingo dancer who sells S&M equipment, breeds warthogs and works for the Dicken's Cider company.
> 
> ...


In 2010 they showed up at my house because I ignored their importuning. I informed them I was invoking my 5th amendment right and they could either arrest me or leave. They said they would be back with the sheriff. I never saw them again.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2019)

sandman83 said:


> wow that's really nice, looks stitched like the ones my grandma used to pass down!


Thank you, it was hand stitched. Ok PART of it was hand stitched you can guess which part. I'm not telling.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 30, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> In 2010 they showed up at my house because I ignored their importuning. I informed them I was invoking my 5th amendment right and they could either arrest me or leave. They said they would be back with the sheriff. I never saw them again.


I'll bet you are on some very interesting gov't lists


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> They can figure out citizenry if you're born here but need to qualify heterosexual or Latino?


I might do 2 birds 1 stone and identify as a neutrino.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 30, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Tied some green drakes.
> View attachment 4446482


Love the parachute - wish we could do more dry's around here but no insects like that other than a couple of months in mid summer.


----------



## raratt (Dec 30, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Walked to one of my favorite places and smoked a few blunts.


That track used to go to a steamer wharf...


----------



## raratt (Dec 30, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I might do 2 birds 1 stone and identify as a neutrino.


I identify as non binary, hexadecimal feels more like me.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 30, 2019)

raratt said:


> I identify as non binary, hexadecimal feels more like me.


You should cut back on that feeling yourself thing - you're gonna shoot your eye out.


----------



## raratt (Dec 30, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You should cut back on that feeling yourself thing - you're gonna shoot your eye out.


I wear glasses, I have protection, besides someone's gotta do it.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 30, 2019)

raratt said:


> That track used to go to a steamer wharf...
> View attachment 4446502


So much cool history in the area. I love nerding out on stuff like this!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 30, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Love the parachute - wish we could do more dry's around here but no insects like that other than a couple of months in mid summer.


Yeah these won't be used until probably June/July. I just tie a ridiculous amount of flies in the winter when most my rivers are frozen over. If I can't fish at least I can tie!


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 30, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4446474
> Walked to one of my favorite places and smoked a few blunts.
> View attachment 4446479
> Took the dog in a sunset walk
> ...


Bro I just wanna come hangout. All the spots you go are like postcards. Beautiful.


----------



## raratt (Dec 30, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> So much cool history in the area. I love nerding out on stuff like this!


My wife's grandfather used to run the narrow gauge engine from Stirling City to Chico for Diamond Match lumber company. The size of trees back then was amazing.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 30, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Yeah these won't be used until probably June/July. I just tie a ridiculous amount of flies in the winter when most my rivers are frozen over. If I can't fish at least I can tie!


So you're telling me I'm not the only guy with bags of animal fur & feathers plus a big tackle box of tying goodies?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> I'll bet you are on some very interesting gov't lists


Probably


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 30, 2019)

raratt said:


> My wife's grandfather used to run the narrow gauge engine from Stirling City to Chico for Diamond Match lumber company. The size of trees back then was amazing.


That's awesome. Yeah, it's a shame how overlogged it got around here at one point.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2019)

raratt said:


> That track used to go to a steamer wharf...
> View attachment 4446502


Thank you I was going to ask about that track!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 30, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Every animal, weird chenille dress, bathroom rugs (great for mop flies even though they're SUPER slutty flies), asian pubic hair are all in grave danger when around me.


----------



## lokie (Dec 30, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> So you're telling me I'm not the only guy with bags of animal fur & feathers plus a big tackle box of tying goodies?


I don't keep fish hooks in mine.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 30, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> Bro I just wanna come hangout. All the spots you go are like postcards. Beautiful.


Come on over. I just ordered a pizza!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> So you're telling me I'm not the only guy with bags of animal fur & feathers plus a big tackle box of tying goodies?


My mind went right here:


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 30, 2019)

@GreatwhiteNorth you think we’re the only ones who have skinned rabbit faces?


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 30, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> My mind went right here:
> View attachment 4446570


Of course it did


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 30, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> My mind went right here:
> View attachment 4446570


Holy shit I could tie so many flies from homeboys hat.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4446572
> @GreatwhiteNorth you think we’re the only ones who have skinned rabbit faces?


cool table


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 30, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> cool table


Thanks. It’s my workbench which has been taken over by fly tying. I just draw on it all the time. There’s a bar scene with various animals but it’s disappearing


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Holy shit I could tie so many flies from homeboys hat.





jerryb73 said:


> Of course it did


Seriously, I ask you, are those abs live or Memorex (I tried to type makeup but this weird, old, commercial kept insisting I post it)


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Thanks. It’s my workbench which has been taken over by fly tying. I just draw on it all the time. There’s a bar scene with various animals but it’s disappearing
> View attachment 4446574


The animals are “The Wind in the Willows” x too much Benadryl. Nice.


----------



## Joedank (Dec 30, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> bring it..


Broke records at work cuz of this storm!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> The animals are “The Wind in the Willows” x too much Benadryl. Nice.


Fuck WiW, I'm still eating that trout


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Can't you guys do surgery to fix the problem?


Sadly surgery is only for motor loss. Pain is never an indication for neurosurgery. Someday they'll be able to address pain tracts but not so far.


----------



## raratt (Dec 30, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Fuck WiW, I'm still eating that trout


Brown trout were first brought to Cal in 1893, but now DFW doesn't stock them anymore because they are "non native". Any browns left are just naturally reproducing. I hope anglers realize that and do catch and release with them.


----------



## raratt (Dec 30, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Seriously, I ask you, are those abs live or Memorex (I tried to type makeup but this weird, old, commercial kept insisting I post it)


My six pack has turned into a keg.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 30, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> So you're telling me I'm not the only guy with bags of animal fur & feathers plus a big tackle box of tying goodies?


LOL
Back when I was tying lots of jigs, I had more yarn, thread & nail polish than my wife!

Hmm... sounds kinda fun. 
-- edit --
I think my other laptop has pics of my creations. 
Some of them were... unique.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 30, 2019)

raratt said:


> Brown trout were first brought to Cal in 1893, but now DFW doesn't stock them anymore because they are "non native". Any browns left are just naturally reproducing. I hope anglers realize that and do catch and release with them.


ALWAYS (ya hear that Annie!?)


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 30, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> LOL
> Back when I was tying lots of jigs, I had more yarn, thread & nail polish than my wife!
> 
> Hmm... sounds kinda fun.


Man, you gotta get back into it!


----------



## sandman83 (Dec 30, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> ALWAYS (ya hear that Annie!?)


I always catch and release........ into my skillet.


Nothing trophy size or rare though  and always within the legal limits. Found the smaller ones are sweeter and have less contaminants built up anyways.


----------



## raratt (Dec 30, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> ALWAYS (ya hear that Annie!?)


I have a bag of frozen planter rainbows though. Edit: If you freeze them in water they won't get freezer burned.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 30, 2019)

raratt said:


> I have a bag of frozen planter rainbows though. Edit: If you freeze them in water they won't get freezer burned.


I could give a fuck about stockers. Kill em' all. lol.

I release stockers too though because A: I don't really like freshwater fish and my Dad keeps me stocked with ocean fish and B: I really don't like killing animals. I know, I know Bob's soft. I always feel bad about it afterward. I don't eat much meat. I'm more of a quesadilla/cheese pizza/french fries/penis type of eater.

Now, I haven't killed any humans, but a dead person bothers me WAY less than a dead animal. 

I feel like I'd be a pretty good cannibal.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2019)

raratt said:


> My six pack has turned into a keg.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 30, 2019)

Also, I know some of you really missed my big black clock. Lol


----------



## Joedank (Dec 30, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4446602
> Also, I know some of you really missed my big black clock. Lol


Can I touch it ? The time is off an hour I better rub it back into place right?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4446602
> Also, I know some of you really missed my big black clock. Lol


cclloocckk

~happy sigh~


----------



## lokie (Dec 30, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Seriously, I ask you, are those abs live or Memorex (I tried to type makeup but this weird, old, commercial kept insisting I post it)


Abs by Max Factor?


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 30, 2019)

lokie said:


> Abs by Max Factor?


Something tells me he'd use that mercuric skin lightening cream, just a hunch


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> ALWAYS (ya hear that Annie!?)


That means I can eat them, right?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4446602
> Also, I know some of you really missed my big black clock. Lol


LOL TC and the BBC, good times


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I could give a fuck about stockers. Kill em' all. lol.
> 
> I release stockers too though because A: I don't really like freshwater fish and my Dad keeps me stocked with ocean fish and B: I really don't like killing animals. I know, I know Bob's soft. I always feel bad about it afterward. I don't eat much meat. I'm more of a quesadilla/cheese pizza/french fries/penis type of eater.
> 
> ...


Wait, sushi boobs, you're gonna kill Malt's will to live with veggie talk like that.

OMNIVORE'S RULE ::fist bump::

and all......


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Wait, sushi boobs, you're gonna kill Malt's will to live with veggie talk like that.
> 
> OMNIVORE'S RULE ::fist bump::
> 
> and all......


“Sushi boobs” is right up there with neck bearded jizz yeti, +


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> “Sushi boobs” is right up there with neck bearded jizz yeti, +


The prosody on that, it's why we love Bobby Z


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 30, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> The prosody on that, it's why we love Bobby Z


Lol I forgot about that guy. Wonder if he’s still jizzing on his moms nice bathroom towels.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Lol I forgot about that guy. Wonder if he’s still jizzing on his moms nice bathroom towels.


Neck bearded jizz Yetti! The prosody on that is genius. I am so glad you are back, love you


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> “Sushi boobs” is right up there with neck bearded jizz yeti, +


Yo thank you, lurvze uuuu


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 31, 2019)

Well an exciting New Years kids are finally asleep thank god. Now time to party like a boss, get high as fuck and watch tv


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 31, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Well an exciting New Years kids are finally asleep thank god. Now time to party like a boss, get high as fuck and watch tv


Happy new year buddy.
I drove to Las Vegas yesterday. Haven't been here for new year's before. Should be interesting. 

SH420


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 31, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Happy new year buddy.
> I drove to Las Vegas yesterday. Haven't been here for new year's before. Should be interesting.
> 
> SH420


Spot me a buck, drop it in the progressive slot machine next to the exit. Of course you keep half. Happy New Year!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 31, 2019)

SH420


----------



## Bareback (Dec 31, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Well an exciting New Years kids are finally asleep thank god. Now time to party like a boss, get high as fuck and watch tv


Happy new year down under mate. Did I say that right.

What do you folks think of movies like Dondee or shows like Steve Erwin . I live in the Deep South US and most of the movies or reality shows about us are unrealistic or degrading or told about only the worst of us . But I guess if someone made a movie about me it would seem the same ( all fucked up ) . Anyway I been watching the series on opel hunters and it’s pretty good and everyone one I know loved Steve Erwin and the new show too.

Anyway I hope this year is good for you and your family.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 31, 2019)

Here is a shelve I made for the daughter-in-law for Christmas. 
My oldest grandson in his natural state 

And the last is a charred cedar board for my son’s mother-in-law . I made a bunch of other stuff and I’ll try and get pics after they’ve been unwrapped.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 31, 2019)

i want to know what super power you got for the day?....


----------



## Bareback (Dec 31, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i want to know what super power you got for the day?....


I have two supper powers today, extra large penis and lying. Try and guess which one I’m using the most.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 31, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Happy new year down under mate. Did I say that right.
> 
> What do you folks think of movies like Dondee or shows like Steve Erwin . I live in the Deep South US and most of the movies or reality shows about us are unrealistic or degrading or told about only the worst of us . But I guess if someone made a movie about me it would seem the same ( all fucked up ) . Anyway I been watching the series on opel hunters and it’s pretty good and everyone one I know loved Steve Erwin and the new show too.
> 
> Anyway I hope this year is good for you and your family.


Shows like Dundee and Steve Irwin always have there place in the nostalgia of our country. My wife’s family are country and are probably your typical bogan country family (watch upper middle bogan if you get board might help you understand “boganism”). They are old school Australian, hard working and massive drinkers. My farther in law knocked back a bottle of whiskey and a bottle of red. He’s still drinking somewhere lol. There a bit of a laugh always something going on. This month father in-law gave $5000 to a bird overseas because lol probably and Indian scammer. Hasn’t heard from “her” since he did lol. Brother in-law just broke his neck, sternum and couple ribs. Jumped into a river drunk didn’t check the depth. Now the wife’s cousin is pregnant (backs out of the room slowly) and she is like there could be 5 dads hahahahahahahaha.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 31, 2019)

Happy New Year to all the TNT regs.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 31, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Lol I forgot about that guy. Wonder if he’s still jizzing on his moms nice bathroom towels.


Check those towels for pale blue Xanax-laden snot


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 31, 2019)

Bareback said:


> Here is a shelve I made for the daughter-in-law for Christmas. View attachment 4446817View attachment 4446818View attachment 4446820
> My oldest grandson in his natural state View attachment 4446822View attachment 4446823
> 
> And the last is a charred cedar board for my son’s mother-in-law . I made a bunch of other stuff and I’ll try and get pics after they’ve been unwrapped.


If those are tribbles, Grandson will be up to his Lightning McQueen skivvies in them this morning. Have bad grain handy.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 31, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> If those are tribbles, Grandson will be up to his Lightning McQueen skivvies in them this morning. Have bad grain handy.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 31, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Well an exciting New Years kids are finally asleep thank god. Now time to party like a boss, get high as fuck and watch tv


Happy New Year, let me know how 2020 is treating you. I may choose to stay in 2019.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 31, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Happy New Year, let me know how 2020 is treating you. I may choose to stay in 2019.


My eye sight hasn’t improved yet, hmmm.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 31, 2019)

Bareback said:


> I have two supper powers today, extra large penis and lying. Try and guess which one I’m using the most.


I like you.


----------



## sandman83 (Dec 31, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> My eye sight hasn’t improved yet, hmmm.


I've found everyone was more attractive before I got glasses..... HD is for the birds.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 31, 2019)

sandman83 said:


> I've found everyone was more attractive before I got glasses..... HD is for the birds.


You're going to the wrong optometrist...


Beer goggles... helping ugly people get laid for a few thousand years 

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 31, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> You're going to the wrong optometrist...
> View attachment 4446913
> 
> Beer goggles... helping ugly people get laid for a few thousand years
> ...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 31, 2019)

Winter came back. At least it can't lay for a while because of the 50 and 60° days we had for a week.

January should be fun.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 31, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4447002
> Winter came back. At least it can't lay for a while because of the 50 and 60° days we had for a week.
> 
> January should be fun.View attachment 4447007


We were 80+ yesterday and today is low 60’s going into upper 30’s tonight. Back to 80 Friday


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2019)

We're actually mostly sunny today, warmer evenings due to clouds. It has been freezing every night recently.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 31, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That thought crossed my mind.
> 
> I was going to say I was a flaming gay flamingo dancer who sells S&M equipment, breeds warthogs and works for the Dicken's Cider company.
> 
> ...


 I see you’ve already though about it lol. Our census asks similar questions Just not so directly. They ask what your relationship is with other members of the household.





__





2016 Census of Population questions, long form (National Household Survey)







www12.statcan.gc.ca





I read not long ago that they’re adding gender identity to the 2021 census.



jerryb73 said:


> That is pretty. I would think an Etsy store would require a good amount of time. I have a suspicion she doesn’t have much extra


you’re probably right. I just bought some baby stuff for a Christmas gift... nursing and receiving blankets and paid over $100 and thought people would pay big for hand crafted baby blankets.


----------



## jerryb73 (Dec 31, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I see you’ve already though about it lol. Our census asks similar questions Just not so directly. They ask what your relationship is with other members of the household.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No doubt. People pay for quality. C2g got some skills...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 31, 2019)

Going to see Bryan Adams tonight then going dancing afterwards to ring in the new year. I’m not really what you’d call a fan, summer of 69 was a looong time ago and it’s outdoors... in Canada. I’m not sure who came up with this plan but I’m talking my way out of it on the car ride over.

Happy new year


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2019)

De-boned the ham I picked up and portioned it out. Not the best ham I have bought, must have been a lazy pig. I'll thaw out the brats I have and smoke them all together after I make some more rub.
Preparing for a wild NYE sitting on the couch drinking beer, toking some bud and watching music videos on You Tube. We're unlikely to make it to midnight. Everyone enjoy and be safe, wrap it before you tap it.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 31, 2019)

raratt said:


> De-boned the ham I picked up and portioned it out. Not the best ham I have bought, must have been a lazy pig. I'll thaw out the brats I have and smoke them all together after I make some more rub.
> Preparing for a wild NYE sitting on the couch drinking beer, toking some bud and watching music videos on You Tube. We're unlikely to make it to midnight. Everyone enjoy and be safe, wrap it before you tap it.


I’m in the habit of celebrating an East Coast New Year. 9pm, a perfunctory woo-hoo!, and off to bed with a smidge of a good Scotch.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 31, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I’m in the habit of celebrating an East Coast New Year. 9pm, a perfunctory woo-hoo!, and off to bed with a smidge of a good Scotch.



I've been watching the ball drop in Times Square since I was a little kid.

And today was the first time I heard of the bathroom arrangements, or lack of them.

Kind of 'messes' with my childhood memories.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 31, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I've been watching the ball drop in Times Square since I was a little kid.
> 
> And today was the first time I heard of the bathroom arrangements, or lack of them.
> 
> Kind of 'messes' with my childhood memories.


I heard most people wear diapers so they can just release their greasy, festering, chlamydiatic anal chocolate.

See?

See why dead humans don't bother me!?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 31, 2019)

Mohican said:


> View attachment 4447139


Nice! I like the Glen 18 a lot.
That salmon is begging for a yanagi.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 31, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I heard most people wear diapers so they can just release their greasy, festering, chlamydiatic anal chocolate.
> 
> See?
> 
> See why dead humans don't bother me!?


Keep the anal chocolate

but all your sushi boobs are belong to us


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 31, 2019)

Just wanted to wish a very Happy New Year to everyone.

sup everyone.....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 31, 2019)

Happy New Year



Welcome to the Roaring 20's!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 31, 2019)

jerryb73 said:


> No doubt. People pay for quality. C2g got some skills...


No doubt - that girl can open em up, fixem & then sew everything back together.
Now, if she only liked Moose hunting.


----------



## ANC (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 1, 2020)

You no your fucked when a koala tells you its time to go

Pic originally posted by @Rewerb


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 1, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> You no your fucked when a koala tells you its time to go
> View attachment 4447261
> Pic originally posted by @Rewerb


It's heartbreaking to see the news reports of those little bears in the droughts and fires down there.

Nobody wants to see animals suffer, those guys are disappearing to begin with. They're an endangered species now, right?


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 1, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> It's heartbreaking to see the news reports of those little bears in the droughts and fires down there.
> 
> Nobody wants to see animals suffer, those guys are disappearing to begin with. They're an endangered species now, right?


Not endangered but in certain areas they have thinned out. The future doesn’t look good for them.
When my daughter was 2 we went camping and on a tree that had half fallen down there was a momma koala with her joey. She let me and my daughter give her and her joey a drink of water and a brief pat. Over the 4 days we were there that koala didn’t go near anyone else, it was a pretty cool moment.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 1, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> No doubt - that girl can open em up, fixem & then sew everything back together.
> Now, if she only liked Moose hunting.


Happy New Year!

I'm in, especially if you let me eat all the fish we catch. 

Thank you @Laughing Grass , @jerryb73 and GWN for the kind words about my handwork.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Well an exciting New Years kids are finally asleep thank god. Now time to party like a boss, get high as fuck and watch tv


Found this cool image of festivities down your way


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 1, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Found this cool image of festivities down your way
> 
> View attachment 4447469


Did @DustyDuke ever mention if the fires down under were effecting him? I may have missed it


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Did @DustyDuke ever mention if the fires down under were effecting him? I may have missed it


There were big fires near me 2 months ago, and I only heard about them. Noticed nothing except some smoke when I drove thirty miles.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 1, 2020)

A big kiss for my RIU friends!


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Jan 1, 2020)

Didn't wake up in jail and set up another grow space... win win


----------



## Bareback (Jan 1, 2020)

Holy shit I just realized it’s 2020. Happy new year my peeps.

Let me be the first to say PENIS!!!


----------



## Bareback (Jan 1, 2020)

[QUOTE="curious2garden, post: 15230389, member:

Thank you @Laughing Grass , @jerryb73 and GWN for the kind words about my handwork.
[/QUOTE]

I’m sorry I didn’t mention it but your work is amazing as always. I’m especially impressed with quilting as my grandmother on my dad’s side had a rack hanging from the ceiling and all the neighbors gathered at her place and drank the moonshine while stitching it up.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 1, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I’m sorry I didn’t mention it but your work is amazing as always. I’m especially impressed with quilting as my grandmother on my dad’s side had a rack hanging from the ceiling and all the neighbors gathered at her place and drank the moonshine while stitching it up.


Thank you! It's one of the last quilts I'm doing by hand. I have 2 more that must be hand finished after that it's machine all the way, LOL


----------



## Karah (Jan 1, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Feel free to come collect your weather now!
> 
> View attachment 4443606


You have more snow than we do!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 1, 2020)

Ah good coffee on a chilly day.... think my hangover will be better after I finish this ham.... maybe a beer or two as well.

Courious, you got some mad skills


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 1, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Ah good coffee on a chilly day.... think my hangover will be better after I finish this ham.... maybe a beer or two as well.
> 
> Courious, you got some mad skills


Happy New Year bro. Hope things are good with you.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 1, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Happy New Year bro. Hope things are good with you.


You too bro.. happy new years to you and yours...

They'll be better after I kill this hangover...lol.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 1, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you! It's one of the last quilts I'm doing by hand. I have 2 more that must be hand finished after that it's machine all the way, LOL


I gave you a like (no mention). Sorry, but Ive come to only expect best from you. 

Happy New Year Annie!


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 1, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Did @DustyDuke ever mention if the fires down under were effecting him? I may have missed it


I’m ok where I am just smokey not sure if it’s the fire or my bong.
My friends had to evacuate there house to the beach and then get onto boats. The whole town did 4000 people pretty amazing picture in this story








Boy captured fleeing Mallacoota fires in iconic photo describes 'pretty scary' experience


The 11-year-old who was captured in a now iconic photo of him escaping the bushfires in a tinny has describ...




www.google.com.au


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 1, 2020)

Karah said:


> You have more snow than we do!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> A big kiss for my RIU friends!
> View attachment 4447533


So long as it has tongue


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 1, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> So long as it has tongue
> 
> View attachment 4447798


Just took this picture 




Vegas baby!

SH420


----------



## raratt (Jan 1, 2020)

I filled the beer shelf today, I have priorities. That is all.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 1, 2020)

Vegas baby? 

SH420


----------



## Bareback (Jan 1, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4447852
> 
> Vegas baby?
> 
> SH420


What happens in Vegas.....gets shared in TNT. 
#Yeah-baby


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 1, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4447852
> 
> Vegas baby?
> 
> SH420


That poor bug....


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 1, 2020)

Bareback said:


> What happens in Vegas.....gets shared in TNT.
> #Yeah-baby


Nothing is sacred in TNT... 

SH420


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 1, 2020)

I popped more beans. 
The cowboy cookies are greenpoint and the cake boss are solfire freebies from a plinko game he had.
2020!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 2, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I popped more beans. View attachment 4447955
> The cowboy cookies are greenpoint and the cake boss are solfire freebies from a plinko game he had.
> 2020!


Nice! 
I hope those cowboy cookies turn out for you. 
There are a few packs of greenpoint seeds that I'm still wanting to pop -- and that's one of them. 

I'm running a pack of copper chem now. 
I should get a pic...

My grow room is in flux right now and it's a mess!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 2, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nice!
> I hope those cowboy cookies turn out for you.
> There are a few packs of greenpoint seeds that I'm still wanting to pop -- and that's one of them.
> 
> ...


Yeah. I probably have 15 gifted half-packs of pre-heisen gps gear. I enjoy the smoke, but they're a shit show, so I usually pass them up for something else.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 2, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Yeah. I probably have 15 gifted half-packs of pre-heisen gps gear. I enjoy the smoke, but they're a shit show, so I usually pass them up for something else.


Amen brother! 
Here are my copper chem ladies... 

They were crammed together on a 4X4 table. 
The one on the far right will probably get culled today and the others will go into 7 gallon cloth pots.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 2, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Amen brother!
> Here are my copper chem ladies...
> View attachment 4448251
> They were crammed together on a 4X4 table.
> The one on the far right will probably get culled today and the others will go into 7 gallon cloth pots.


Nice looking plants, how big are the pots they're in right now just out of curiosity?

I start to freak out when they're twice the size of the pots and start lining up bigger pots, yours are way bigger that that.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 2, 2020)

The mailman delivered a late christmas gift for me today. It‘s like a coffee percolator, you put your flower in the top part and butter in the bottom then let the butter percolate through the flowers. I can’t see how it would be as effective as just cooking the flowers in butter and water.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> The mailman delivered a late christmas gift for me today. It‘s like a coffee percolator, you put your flower in the top part and butter in the bottom then let the butter percolate through the flowers. I can’t see how it would be as effective as just cooking the flowers in butter and water.
> 
> View attachment 4448410


Butter and water, or just butter? If the percolating action is driven by the water in the butter, I’d worry about scorched milk solids. Unless they have a solution I’m not thinking of, which is a good bet.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> The mailman delivered a late christmas gift for me today. It‘s like a coffee percolator, you put your flower in the top part and butter in the bottom then let the butter percolate through the flowers. I can’t see how it would be as effective as just cooking the flowers in butter and water.
> 
> View attachment 4448410


I heard about those, we'll be expecting a full report in the future.

What temp. does it run at? 165°ish F? For how long?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Butter and water, or just butter? If the percolating action is driven by the water in the butter, I’d worry about scorched milk solids. Unless they have a solution I’m not thinking of, which is a good bet.


Just butter. Percolate was probably the wrong word you boil it until it’s all in the flower then let it drip down. 



tangerinegreen555 said:


> I heard about those, we'll be expecting a full report in the future.
> 
> What temp. does it run at? 165°ish F? For how long?


It doesn’t say a temperature. Just around medium for ten minutes. 

I’m not sure I want to spend time on it if I’m getting weak butter


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Just butter. Percolate was probably the wrong word you boil it until it’s all in the flower then let it drip down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know about that 10 minute part.


----------



## lokie (Jan 2, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I don't know about that 10 minute part.


The infuse TIP does offer a repeat option for enhanced results.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 2, 2020)

lokie said:


> The infuse TIP does offer a repeat option for enhanced results.


might have to run it a lot more than twice. I cook my butter for two hours.

I was wrong, you do add water


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Just butter. Percolate was probably the wrong word you boil it until it’s all in the flower then let it drip down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The lower chamber gets a charge of water. That’s what’s driving the percolator.

The one thing I’d do different is decarb the butter after extraction, instead of oven-decarbing the weed.

~edit~ you saw the thing about water


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The lower chamber gets a charge of water. That’s what’s driving the percolator.
> 
> The one thing I’d do different is decarb the butter after extraction, instead of oven-decarbing the weed.
> 
> ~edit~ you saw the thing about water


do you think it would work as well as the traditional method? I know this person well and I’m comfortable asking to return it.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> do you think it would work as well as the traditional method? I know this person well and I’m comfortable asking to return it.


No idea. 
guinea pig tag: you're it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> No idea.
> guinea pig tag: you're it


I kinda want to try it and @tangerinegreen555 is expecting a full report in the future. I have some downtime this weekend


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> No idea.
> guinea pig tag: you're it





Laughing Grass said:


> I kinda want to try it and @tangerinegreen555 is expecting a full report in the future. I have some downtime this weekend



What's the downside?
Heck it might be the next "thing" - Butt (love that word) if it sux, it's new & will clean up easily.
Win Win


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jan 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have some downtime this weekend




__
https://gifs-for-the-masses.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F19553374314


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 2, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Nice looking plants, how big are the pots they're in right now just out of curiosity?
> 
> I start to freak out when they're twice the size of the pots and start lining up bigger pots, yours are way bigger that that.


Thanks! 
Those are 1.5 gallon pots. 

I've got 15 plants so the 7 gallon upgrade might be a bit too much. 

And need to flip em soon or they will be too tall.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jan 2, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Thanks!
> Those are 1.5 gallon pots.
> 
> I've got 15 plants so the 7 gallon upgrade might be a bit too much.
> ...


can you link me to that OSHA meme?, want to send it to my bro, internet has half ass versions


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 2, 2020)

out and about just to sodomize trout.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 2, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4448577View attachment 4448578
> View attachment 4448581
> out and about just to sodomize trout.


Nice, your new user name should be Bobby Screensaver!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 2, 2020)

Rough trimmed up some more buds for the stash. Nothing like freshly dried buds. Gelato is so stinky, sticky, and tasty.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 3, 2020)

I wanted to ride again before it got too cold. It was 42f, but that's fucking chilly when going fast. I put on an extra sweatshirt, and even wore my balaclava under my helmet. I looked like a ninja. A scooter ninja, the deadliest kind. I added a detachable rear rack to the scooter which is compatible with the huge trunk bag I normally bike around with. It fits and looks great, and can carry all of my shit. It even has side panniers that zip out to carry even more stuff. I stopped for takeout on the way home and put it in a side pannier, it was hot and in tact when I got in the door...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 3, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Nice, your new user name should be Bobby Screensaver!


The flies he makes are also worthy. 
Very nice attention to detail.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 3, 2020)

I got my room cleaned out and hung the big light.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4448577View attachment 4448578
> View attachment 4448581
> out and about just to sodomize trout.


Fishlight


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Fishlight
> 
> View attachment 4448821


No need for scratch and sniff.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Fishlight
> 
> View attachment 4448821


----------



## gwheels (Jan 3, 2020)

Fishlight....yeah maybe its time for a date. with a real girl...or whatever.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> No need for scratch and sniff.


Bobby better pay mind to what fish he gets all fishy with. Dat Bass may just be a dalliance, but with other fish it's a-moray.


----------



## gwheels (Jan 3, 2020)

The Moray Eeel is not the fishlight...unless you need a change.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 3, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I wanted to ride again before it got too cold. It was 42f, but that's fucking chilly when going fast. I put on an extra sweatshirt, and even wore my balaclava under my helmet. I looked like a ninja. A scooter ninja, the deadliest kind. I added a detachable rear rack to the scooter which is compatible with the huge trunk bag I normally bike around with. It fits and looks great, and can carry all of my shit. It even has side panniers that zip out to carry even more stuff. I stopped for takeout on the way home and put it in a side pannier, it was hot and in tact when I got in the door...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4448624


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 3, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What's the downside?
> Heck it might be the next "thing" - Butt (love that word) if it sux, it's new & will clean up easily.
> Win Win


only downside is I’m getting light on fluffy bud and sugar leaf, I baked a lot in December. I have maybe four ounces and won’t be getting more for a couple months


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 3, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I got my room cleaned out and hung the big light.
> 
> View attachment 4448760


YES!

Sending your package out today. I'm gonna throw a bass jig I tied in there too.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> only downside is I’m getting light on fluffy bud and sugar leaf, I baked a lot in December. I have maybe four ounces and won’t be getting more for a couple months
> 
> View attachment 4448873


I have gelato trim/larf up the ass. Frosty af too. You can swing by and pick some up if you’d like


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 3, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I have gelato trim/larf up the ass. Frosty af too. You can swing by and pick some up if you’d like


I have like 5 costco rubbermaid totes full of larf/trim.....

SOMEONE COME GET IT!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 3, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I have like 5 costco rubbermaid totes full of larf/trim.....
> 
> SOMEONE COME GET IT!


That’s how I’m feeling lol. I’m using big ass(5 gallon?) ziplocks.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I have like 5 costco rubbermaid totes full of larf/trim.....
> 
> SOMEONE COME GET IT!





FresnoFarmer said:


> That’s how I’m feeling lol. I’m using big ass(5 gallon?) ziplocks.


You guys are giving me an extract boner.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> You guys are giving me an extract boner.


I need to get some bubble bags and dry ice. I don’t have room for trim to be laying around.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 3, 2020)

Back in trim jail. I need to go get turkey bags.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Bobby better pay mind to what fish he gets all fishy with. Dat Bass may just be a dalliance, but with other fish it's a-moray.



I've always wondered where they got that idea from...


----------



## raratt (Jan 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> You guys are giving me an extract boner.


Have I got a deal for you...lol.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 3, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I need to get some bubble bags and dry ice. I don’t have room for trim to be laying around.


That’s what I got myself for Christmas I’ve got 2 garbage bags as well. I might get onto that today


----------



## doublejj (Jan 3, 2020)

Got the 2nd of my DIY Aero-cloners finished and filled. Bought a couple of 55gl totes from Home Depot and bought everything else online, I had the first one finished 2 weeks ago.....
130 Cherry Pie clone mothers. Here's to a fabulous 2020....


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 3, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Got the 2nd of my DIY Aero-cloners finished and filled. Bought a couple of 55gl totes from Home Depot and bought everything else online, I had the first one finished 2 weeks ago.....
> 130 Cherry Pie clone mothers. Here's to a fabulous 2020....
> View attachment 4449256
> 
> ...


You’re my hero


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 3, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Got the 2nd of my DIY Aero-cloners finished and filled. Bought a couple of 55gl totes from Home Depot and bought everything else online, I had the first one finished 2 weeks ago.....
> 130 Cherry Pie clone mothers. Here's to a fabulous 2020....
> View attachment 4449256
> 
> ...


Very nice


----------



## Hust17 (Jan 3, 2020)

I had all positives conversations today! Yay!


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 3, 2020)

Hust17 said:


> I had all positives conversations today! Yay!


Then you came here


----------



## Bareback (Jan 3, 2020)

Hust17 said:


> I had all positives conversations today! Yay!


Someone has a rich fantasy life.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Someone has a rich fantasy life.


Just so long as he isn’t an AIDS counselor.


----------



## Hust17 (Jan 3, 2020)

Ok guys I’m gonna dip and keep this streak. Peace hahaha


----------



## lokie (Jan 3, 2020)

Hust17 said:


> I had all positives conversations today! Yay!





Hust17 said:


> Ok guys I’m gonna dip and keep this streak. Peace hahaha




Welcome to TnT.

Come on back when you can sit a spell.


----------



## raratt (Jan 3, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Got the 2nd of my DIY Aero-cloners finished and filled. Bought a couple of 55gl totes from Home Depot and bought everything else online, I had the first one finished 2 weeks ago.....
> 130 Cherry Pie clone mothers. Here's to a fabulous 2020....
> View attachment 4449256
> 
> ...


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 3, 2020)

See how this sugar mill goes this pheno was on the sativa side so I’m hoping to get some cleaning done. Dishwasher shit itself so I have to pull that out too and give it a look good times


----------



## SCJedi (Jan 3, 2020)

I quietly passed the midway point of my final MBA capstone project and had a great phone conversation with someone I was introduced to that lives in Sonoma County and has been growing since 1976. 

It's a good time for another good growmie. Everyone needs growmies that are mature enough to give and receive critical advice.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 3, 2020)

raratt said:


>


Hey raratt this was in your back yard on New Years Day at Camp Far West Lake....


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 3, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Got the 2nd of my DIY Aero-cloners finished and filled. Bought a couple of 55gl totes from Home Depot and bought everything else online, I had the first one finished 2 weeks ago.....
> 130 Cherry Pie clone mothers. Here's to a fabulous 2020....
> View attachment 4449256
> 
> ...


 
Yours is so huge and colorful! Mine is so bland and tiny


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 3, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Yours is so huge and colorful! Mine is so bland and tiny


You needn't make it sound so trite, yours are . . . . "cute". 
J/K


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 4, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Got the 2nd of my DIY Aero-cloners finished and filled. Bought a couple of 55gl totes from Home Depot and bought everything else online, I had the first one finished 2 weeks ago.....
> 130 Cherry Pie clone mothers. Here's to a fabulous 2020....
> View attachment 4449256
> 
> ...



I'll take this as my Que to get busy on my outdoor.  

Popping any seeds this year?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 4, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> I'll take this as my Que to get busy on my outdoor.
> 
> Popping any seeds this year?


I think I’ll bust out with a light dep crop too. Why not rite?
@Grandpapy you probably won’t believe this but I have a cloning tent going inside my trailer 

75 already rooted cuts and I’m JUST starting to insulate and rock the new building. Got a 4x8 tent setup in the shipping container. I figure I got 2ish weeks until i have to have at least the veg room setup.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 4, 2020)

Who needs a fricken table and chairs in their 5th wheel trailer anyways?


not this guy!

now I can just throw all my shit on top of the clone tent


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 4, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I think I’ll bust out with a light dep crop too. Why not rite?
> @Grandpapy you probably won’t believe this but I have a cloning tent going inside my trailer
> 
> 75 already rooted cuts and I’m JUST starting to insulate and rock the new building. Got a 4x8 tent setup in the shipping container. I figure I got 2ish weeks until i have to have at least the bloom room setup.


That's dedication, how do you turnaround?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 4, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> That's dedication, how do you turnaround?


3 lefts make a right kinda thing


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 4, 2020)

I can’t believe i’m even saying this but I’m actually renting a drywall hoist. Can’t believe I actually said that.
I’ve never even seen one of them things on a jobsite. We usually hang rock to ceilings/lids off scaffolding using our heads to hold up the board while screwing it off.
But being as though it’s 12’ high and i’m hangin 12’ers, My back is fucked, My help doesn’t even own bags, only have one screwgun, only one Perry Scaffold, etc, etc, I said fuck it.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 4, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I can’t believe i’m even saying this but I’m actually renting a drywall hoist. Can’t believe I actually said that.
> I’ve never even seen one of them things on a jobsite. We usually hang rock to ceilings/lids off scaffolding using our heads to hold up the board while screwing it off.
> But being as though it’s 12’ high and i’m hangin 12’ers, My back is fucked, My help doesn’t even own bags, only have one screwgun, only one Perry Scaffold, etc, etc, I said fuck it.


There starting to crack down on the dry wall plaster’s here. On commercial sites all ceiling panels over a certain size (can’t remember but tiny) have to be hoisted up. But it’s the tradies that wear the costs in the end


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 4, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> On commercial sites all ceiling panels over a certain size (can’t remember but tiny) have to be hoisted up


8’ers are probably fine, Most likely 12’ers.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 4, 2020)

I actually watched a YouTube video of a dude hangin 12’s with a hoist. So embarrassed


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 4, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> 8’ers are probably fine, Most likely 12’ers.


It is also really hard to work around the plasters when they have this bulky thing in the way. 
To get a restaurant open for Christmas I was finishing bricking up a the bar, with the aircon guys ducting the roof. The plasters were building the suspended ceiling and there hoist puting panels up. Sparkies racing the plasters to rough in and finishing off at the same time. It was a circus, got it done some how


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 4, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I actually watched a YouTube video of a dude hangin 12’s with a hoist. So embarrassed


I remember the first time I seen plasters use one. It was also there first time using one, it took five plasters an hour and a half to get a sheet up. They were flat out doing fuck all.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 4, 2020)

I had upgraded to a cloner a few years back but to get my new setup rolling I went with old faithful. Plugs/cubes in a tray and dome.

some of you here probably aren’t aware that I have been saying, for more than 2 decades now, that I can root a popsicle stick with clonex. A few years ago on here I showed proof that I can.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 4, 2020)

What's the scoop on the aerocloners?

Run 24/7 with pool shock?

Timer 5 on 5 off keep temp down enough? 

Best rooting solution?

I believe i fuckered up adding too much solution to the mix, misreading the label. I added the soaking concentration ml and not the misting propagation ml. They calloused like a mother fucker then slowed down to the point where the roots haven't really budged. 

Bubble cloners to sitting in a cup of water, when they knot up like that, it's usually a couple days before the roots explode. 

Started yellowing so i expected them to just pop any day. Ended up sticking them in soil after they went in limbo. There are maybe 1/4" nubbins. Mother already went in flower, which i already took more cuts in case they fail, @ 3 weeks in. This bitch doesn't stretch almost at all. 

Illinois legal now, not for rec growing though, and a buddy wants me to blow up his spot, so that's why i went with aero for rapid turn over. It hasn't been that. 

I've NEVER had a clone not root. Hmmm

Id take a pic of they weren't so pathetic. 

I do have 30/30 seed pop, so there's that i reckon.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 4, 2020)

dangledo said:


> What's the scoop on the aerocloners?
> 
> Run 24/7 with pool shock?
> 
> ...


Pool shock yes, and further sterilize the fuck out of it in between clone crops.
I believe @tyler.durden knows the formula to make a stock solution of the pool shock. I forget what it is. Make sure and buy a packet of pool shock with calcium hypochlorite as the ingredient, not sure about using the other ones.
I recommend 24/7 if the temps are a little too low. Using a cycle time to go say, 4 min on 1 off, can help reduce temps of the water.
I never did use a cloning solution in the water. Just straight up ph corrected water with pool shock.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 4, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Pool shock yes, and further sterilize the fuck out of it in between clone crops.
> I believe @tyler.durden knows the formula to make a stock solution of the pool shock. I forget what it is. Make sure and buy a packet of pool shock with calcium hypochlorite as the ingredient, not sure about using the other ones.
> I recommend 24/7 if the temps are a little too low. Using a cycle time to go say, 4 min on 1 off, can help reduce temps of the water.
> I never did use a cloning solution in the water. Just straight up ph corrected water with pool shock.


Thanx dude.

Been using hormex. 

That was another q i forgot. How important is ph in aero? 

I haven't ph anything in years with good success, even in bubble where the cut never yellowed a bit.

My temp @ 75, which i know is much too high. Can that inhibit root formation? Of course the nasties would flourish. Replenishing tap every other to keep them at bay. Shock is on its way now. 

So I'm without a cycle timer or ph meter atm. Again I've never had an issue so thought id give it a whirl without either. 

Best cycle timer? All the knock offs have shit review. Cheapskates pay twice and all.

Matter of fact can you just do it all for me?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 4, 2020)

dangledo said:


> That was another q i forgot. How important is ph in aero?


I bet shit would be just fine if Ph was just within a decent range. I just always corrected my tap water down to 6.0-6.2
I had both an autopilot cycle timer and i think Titan? They both worked equally well.


dangledo said:


> My temp @ 75, which i know is much too high. Can that inhibit root formation? Of course the nasties would flourish. Replenishing tap every other to keep them at bay. Shock is on its way now.


My take on the temp issue is that too cold and it will slow root growth, but hold more oxygen and keep nasties at bay. Whereas too warm it can speed up root growth, but not hold as much oxygen and can cause nasties.
I like a luke warm, not cold not warm temp



dangledo said:


> Matter of fact can you just do it all for me?


Sure! For half the bud I will. Hell yeah!


----------



## dangledo (Jan 4, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I bet shit would be just fine if Ph was just within a decent range. I just always corrected my tap water down to 6.0-6.2
> I had both an autopilot cycle timer and i think Titan? They both worked equally well.
> 
> 
> Sure! For half the bud I will. Hell yeah!


Nice. I'm eyeing the titan currently. 

Screenshot for reference.

Both for advice and proof that half the bud is the going rate for setting someone up. Buddy thought it was steep. Said go read up then bub.


----------



## sandman83 (Jan 4, 2020)

dangledo said:


> Nice. I'm eyeing the titan currently.
> 
> Screenshot for reference.
> 
> Both for advice and proof that half the bud is the going rate for setting someone up. Buddy thought it was steep. Said go read up then bub.


fwiw I use the titan short cycle timer apollo 12 for aero. The knob is delicate so make sure it is somewhere it won't get bumped.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 4, 2020)

My ego is having a hard time right now guys

Usually the norm

Hope y'all enjoyed the holidays.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 4, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I can’t believe i’m even saying this but I’m actually renting a drywall hoist. Can’t believe I actually said that.
> I’ve never even seen one of them things on a jobsite. We usually hang rock to ceilings/lids off scaffolding using our heads to hold up the board while screwing it off.
> But being as though it’s 12’ high and i’m hangin 12’ers, My back is fucked, My help doesn’t even own bags, only have one screwgun, only one Perry Scaffold, etc, etc, I said fuck it.


The Six Hundred Dollar Man

"... better ... stronger ... faster."


----------



## doublejj (Jan 4, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> I'll take this as my Que to get busy on my outdoor.
> 
> Popping any seeds this year?


nope....100% Cherry Pie clones.....I have to get an early start, because when the crew gets home from vacation they like to see a room full of clones. I have to do my part.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 4, 2020)

My last cloning experiment was the Lazy Method™. 
Took a few cuts and put em in a solo with a little water and a hunk of fresh aloe. 

It will take a while in my kitchen. Temps average ~65F.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 4, 2020)

I used 55gl totes for my cloners because they make a large reservoir to keep the water temp down, so much that I had to place a heated seedling mat under each one to get the temp up to 74-75, they are sitting on a cold basement floor.


----------



## raratt (Jan 4, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> renting a drywall hoist


You're welcome...lol. Work smarter not harder.


----------



## raratt (Jan 4, 2020)

Went to check on the girls this morning and the Boonie pepper is coated in aphids with the leaves shiny from honeydew. I dragged it out of the room again and sprayed it again (Triazide). I had ordered some lady bugs but they were shown as delivered 2 days ago, so I figured they went to someone else's mail box. Guess what showed up about 10 mins after I sprayed it? The bugs are hangin in the fridge for a bit until I can get the pepper plant cleaned off so I don't kill them.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 4, 2020)

dangledo said:


> My ego is having a hard time right now guys
> 
> Usually the norm
> 
> ...


Nice roots.
Trim crew came out today and what a beautiful sunny day it has been!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> You're welcome...lol. Work smarter not harder.


Almost got 1/3 of the 2000sqft ceiling hung myself, not fully screwed off will do that with the scaffold. If I had a clone of me, lol, or another sheetrocker i’d have double the amount hung and screwed off with aluminum scaffolding. And no worse for the wear. I used to do this shit for a living. Learned how to work smarter long time ago. But this hoist is pretty slick hanging lids by yourself that’s for sure bro.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 4, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Pool shock yes, and further sterilize the fuck out of it in between clone crops.
> I believe @tyler.durden knows the formula to make a stock solution of the pool shock. I forget what it is. Make sure and buy a packet of pool shock with calcium hypochlorite as the ingredient, not sure about using the other ones.
> I recommend 24/7 if the temps are a little too low. Using a cycle time to go say, 4 min on 1 off, can help reduce temps of the water.
> I never did use a cloning solution in the water. Just straight up ph corrected water with pool shock.



I use 2 grams of 73% calcium hypochlorite (pool shock) per gallon to make the solution. I then add about 20ml of that to my 3 gallon cloner rez every 2-3 days...

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00WLWMM06/ref=psdc_1272967011_t3_B009S85LEA 

I use Dip-n-Grow rooting hormone, absolute best I've found. I like to run the cloner 24/7 for the first week, then cycle timer for about 9 min off, one minute on. But no problem to just run the cloner without a timer. As long as the water is below 85f, and above 55f, all is good...

These are the roots in 10 days.


----------



## lokie (Jan 4, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Nice roots.
> Trim crew came out today and what a beautiful sunny day it has been!
> View attachment 4449733


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 4, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I use 2 grams of 73% calcium hypochlorite (pool shock) per gallon to make the solution. I then add about 20ml of that to my 3 gallon cloner rez every 2-3 days...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00WLWMM06/ref=psdc_1272967011_t3_B009S85LEA
> 
> ...


I’ve been to lazy to make an aero cloner. Everyone’s on here all look the goods. I’m still running a $7 small greenhouse, with heat mat and eco pods. I Just dip em in honey. Maybe I should get all diy and put one together, I’ll probably just get high though.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 4, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> I’ve been to lazy to make an aero cloner. Everyone’s on here all look the goods. I’m still running a $7 small greenhouse, with heat mat and eco pods. I Just dip em in honey. Maybe I should get all diy and put one together, I’ll probably just get high though.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 4, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> I’ve been to lazy to make an aero cloner. Everyone’s on here all look the goods. I’m still running a $7 small greenhouse, with heat mat and eco pods. I Just dip em in honey. Maybe I should get all diy and put one together, I’ll probably just get high though.



Wow! Have these gone up in price. I bought 4 of 'em like, 8 years ago when they were $60. They do rock, though. You're probably better off now DIY...

Clone King aero cloner


----------



## doublejj (Jan 4, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Wow! Have these gone up in price. I bought 4 of 'em like, 8 years ago when they were $60. They do rock, though. You're probably better off now DIY...
> 
> Clone King aero cloner


I bought just the replacement sprayer manifold ($19.99) and a 300gph pump and DIY'ed the rest.....





Amazon.com : CLONE KING 25 or 36 Site Replacement Spray Manifold : Garden & Outdoor


Amazon.com : CLONE KING 25 or 36 Site Replacement Spray Manifold : Garden & Outdoor



www.amazon.com


----------



## Bareback (Jan 4, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> I’ve been to lazy to make an aero cloner. Everyone’s on here all look the goods. I’m still running a $7 small greenhouse, with heat mat and eco pods. I Just dip em in honey. Maybe I should get all diy and put one together, I’ll probably just get high though.


I’ve made three diy bubble cloners .
1st. Was a coffee can single site using a nettie pot and a aquatic air pump.
2nd. A 5 gallon bucket with 9 holes using neoprene puks I cut from a kneeling pad and a commercial air pump.
3rd. A 27 gallon tote ( just like @doublejj but smaller ) same air pump but really large air stones .

100% success rate

But now I use 72 site humidity dome with a t5 for clones and seeds. Still a 100%.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 4, 2020)

dangledo said:


> Thanx dude.
> 
> Been using hormex.
> 
> ...


I got this one and it works great, 4 off 1 on.


https://www.amazon.com/Multifunctional-Infinite-Programmable-Appliances-Energy-Saving/dp/B01G6O28NA/ref=sr_1_5?keywords=cycle+timer&qid=1578189545&sr=8-5


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 4, 2020)

Emptied soil out of all but the 65 gallon pots. Watered Gelato mothers and gave seedlings their first feeding of fish emulsion. Trimmed up a few zips and ran out of jars. Working on filling some bags up now. Need to hurry up and knock this trimming out of the way so I have more time to focus on the next crop.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 4, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Emptied soil out of all but the 65 gallon pots. Watered Gelato mothers and gave seedlings their first feeding of fish emulsion. Trimmed up a few zips and ran out of jars. Working on filling some bags up now. Need to hurry up and knock this trimming out of the way so I have more time to focus on the next crop.


I finished the rest of my dry trim yesterday glad that shits over. The sweet black angel x goofy grape is the pick of the litter for that run. I pay for seeds that are a bit howz it going and the free ones of an riu grow sent to me are killer. I’ll probably run her clones in the big tent next grow just slightly long flower time
I need to clean my other tent out now and get the purple haze and wedding cake s1 in there.
Don’t let the scissors smack you on the ass on the way back to the trim room bro


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 5, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Emptied soil out of all but the 65 gallon pots. Watered Gelato mothers and gave seedlings their first feeding of fish emulsion. Trimmed up a few zips and ran out of jars. Working on filling some bags up now. Need to hurry up and knock this trimming out of the way so I have more time to focus on the next crop.


I've gotten into no-till gardening. Anything 10g or bigger soaks over the winter. 
When it's time to plant something new, I just cut a hole in the top, drop the plant in, then top dress with a scoop of bio-live. 
EZ-PZ


----------



## raratt (Jan 5, 2020)

I can almost see the house at the end of the street this morning. Hope this fog burns off soon. Mornin all.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2020)

Made the 50000th reply to this thread


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 5, 2020)

I've been making compost tea like sourdough. 


Use one bucket. 
Pour half from the other bucket 
Top off both buckets with water. 
Add 1 oz of brown sugar to both buckets.
Wait 24 hrs. 
Repeat.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 5, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've been making compost tea like sourdough.
> View attachment 4450415
> 
> Use one bucket.
> ...


I’ve been slacking. I need to hit everything with some ewc tea. And the mothers with some alfalfa/kelp tea, looking bushy af. These led cobs have a learning curve though. Plants are magnesium whores under them. Foliar fed with mg supplement today.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 5, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I’ve been slacking. I need to hit everything with some ewc tea. And the mothers with some alfalfa/kelp tea, looking bushy af. These led cobs have a learning curve though. Plants are magnesium whores under them. Foliar fed with mg supplement today.View attachment 4450560


Hit them with some epsom salts....


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 5, 2020)

not all today, but the last two weeks or so I've driven my car to my new place in Maine, drove back to dirty jersey in the gf's car since she can't drive a manual, spent Xmas in Jersey , rented a 22 foot box truck, packed my crap and drove back to Maine once again.. managed to get our couch stuck in the front door so badly that we needed to use a sawzall to cut it up and get it back out.. still have a small sheet rock patch to do, but pretty much all moved in to our new place here.
quiet and beautiful, albeit cold and snowy...gonna have to look into ice fishing as there's a nice lake like 2 miles down the street from us.
hope everyone had a nice new year's and Xmas, mine was ok, although rather hectic with packing all my worldly goods and moving ..


----------



## doublejj (Jan 5, 2020)

A neighbor brought his Bobcat over and leveled & graveled a new RV pad today. It's nice to have cool neighbors with cool equipment...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 5, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I’ve been slacking. I need to hit everything with some ewc tea. And the mothers with some alfalfa/kelp tea, looking bushy af. These led cobs have a learning curve though. Plants are magnesium whores under them. Foliar fed with mg supplement today.View attachment 4450560


All plants like tea. It gets the brix up. 
It's a good idea to test the PH tho because it can swing a lot. 

Some strains are magnesium hogs -- and LED makes it worse! 
The more potent ones are hard to keep up with. (THC)

My CBD strain (Farmers Daughter) has never show a mag deficiency. In fact, it doesn't really like to be fed anything but tea.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2020)

racerboy71 said:


> View attachment 4450634


Beautiful


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 5, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Made the 50000th reply to this thread


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4450649


reply, not post


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 5, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> reply, not post


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I have gelato trim/larf up the ass. Frosty af too. You can swing by and pick some up if you’d like


I'm on my way 



tangerinegreen555 said:


> I heard about those, we'll be expecting a full report in the future.
> 
> What temp. does it run at? 165°ish F? For how long?


It's rubbish! You can't see what's going on and I'm pretty sure medium was way too hot 'cause it burned once the water/butter level got low. Before using it I ran it through the dishwasher and the finished butter still had a chemical flavor to it. Maybe if I had the patience to test it a few times and figure out the temps it would work, but boiling it in a pot seems like a way better option. At least I only wasted a 1/2 ounce and 1/2 pound of butter.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2020)

doublejj said:


> A neighbor brought his Bobcat over and leveled & graveled a new RV pad today. It's nice to have cool neighbors with cool equipment...
> View attachment 4450613
> 
> View attachment 4450614
> ...


Is this the same place that had several feet of snow back in November?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm on my way
> 
> 
> 
> It's rubbish! You can't see what's going on and I'm pretty sure medium was way too hot 'cause it burned once the water/butter level got low. Before using it I ran it through the dishwasher and the finished butter still had a chemical flavor to it. Maybe if I had the patience to test it a few times and figure out the temps it would work, but boiling it in a pot seems like a way better option. At least I only wasted a 1/2 ounce and 1/2 pound of butter.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 4450780
> View attachment 4450781


I know right! I'm going to put it in a bag with old clothes and drop it in one of those donation bins at the grocery store. I bet someone buys it thinking its a coffee pot.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 6, 2020)

A buddy of mine went to a dispensary a couple of days ago to buy some rec weed, which just became legal January first. He waited in line for over an hour. WTF? He stated that they had not much flower to choose from, and that eighths were $75. Another person I know waited for over an hour in another line and said they had no flower for rec left, only for medical. I watched a program on PBS where the manager of a grow facility said it would be like this for about 2 years until the industry is able to meet the needs of the rec market adequately. So, I guess I have a couple years left. Good news. I fear change...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> A buddy of mine went to a dispensary a couple of days ago to buy some rec weed, which just became legal January first. He waited in line for over an hour. WTF? He stated that they had not much flower to choose from, and that eighths were $75. Another person I know waited for over an hour in another line and said they had no flower for rec left, only for medical. I watched a program on PBS where the manager of a grow facility said it would be like this for about 2 years until the industry is able to meet the needs of the rec market adequately. So, I guess I have a couple years left. Good news. I fear change...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4450842


If they quality is anything like the recreational weed here your business is safe. Everyone I know is still using weedmaps and only bought government weed for the novelty of it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 6, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> A buddy of mine went to a dispensary a couple of days ago to buy some rec weed, which just became legal January first. He waited in line for over an hour. WTF? He stated that they had not much flower to choose from, and that eighths were $75. Another person I know waited for over an hour in another line and said they had no flower for rec left, only for medical. I watched a program on PBS where the manager of a grow facility said it would be like this for about 2 years until the industry is able to meet the needs of the rec market adequately. So, I guess I have a couple years left. Good news. I fear change...


Seems like every state does the same thing when rec cannabis becomes legal. 
First there's insufficient supply to meet demand -- then they overproduce and you'll read about people losing their farms because the market is totally flooded.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 6, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> A buddy of mine went to a dispensary a couple of days ago to buy some rec weed, which just became legal January first. He waited in line for over an hour. WTF? He stated that they had not much flower to choose from, and that eighths were $75. Another person I know waited for over an hour in another line and said they had no flower for rec left, only for medical. I watched a program on PBS where the manager of a grow facility said it would be like this for about 2 years until the industry is able to meet the needs of the rec market adequately. So, I guess I have a couple years left. Good news. I fear change...


The California black market is as strong as ever. The politicians are giddy about legalization and are taxing/regulating up the wazoo, it's about as corrupt as the black market. You'll be fine for a number of years


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 6, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> The California black market is as strong as ever. The politicians are giddy about legalization and are taxing/regulating up the wazoo, it's about as corrupt as the black market. You'll be fine for a number of years


It's funny how they talked about how the weed taxes would help education, infrastructure, etc... then the bureaucrats managed to suck up most of the money to cover "overhead". 

All of the state-run stuff in WA is bloated. 
From ferries to cannabis cops, they can't do anything efficiently...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 6, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's funny how they talked about how the weed taxes would help education, infrastructure, etc... then the bureaucrats managed to suck up most of the money to cover "overhead".
> 
> All of the state-run stuff in WA is bloated.
> From ferries to cannabis cops, they can't do anything efficiently...


Yep. In my county it is amazing, chock full of graft and bribery. It all looks like a poorly written and directed straight to video C movie.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 6, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's funny how they talked about how the weed taxes would help education, infrastructure, etc... then the bureaucrats managed to suck up most of the money to cover "overhead".
> 
> All of the state-run stuff in WA is bloated.
> From ferries to cannabis cops, they can't do anything efficiently...


Very similar to the lotto promise made by our neighboring state , no one new the education money was only temporary and to this day I have yet to talk to anyone who even knows anyone that ever received a scholarship.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm on my way
> 
> 
> 
> It's rubbish! You can't see what's going on and I'm pretty sure medium was way too hot 'cause it burned once the water/butter level got low. Before using it I ran it through the dishwasher and the finished butter still had a chemical flavor to it. Maybe if I had the patience to test it a few times and figure out the temps it would work, but boiling it in a pot seems like a way better option. At least I only wasted a 1/2 ounce and 1/2 pound of butter.


One thing I stumbled across over the last 55 years or so is that there are no shortcuts to doing something right.

But I still keep an eye on new inventions.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 6, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> One thing I stumbled across over the last 55 years or so


 Kids . . . shouldn't you be in school?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> One thing I stumbled across over the last 55 years or so is that there are no shortcuts to doing something right.
> 
> But I still keep an eye on new inventions.


No doubt. The only "new" thing that I'm sold is the ardent nova decarboxylator. I love that thing and can decarb two ounces of weed in my kitchen and there's practically no smell, maybe a slight odor if you're standing right next to it when it's running. I saw this thing on our government weed shop store. Grinds, heats, stirs, and steeps your herbal extract, all at the correct time intervals and temperature. $230 seems a bit steep tho. 





__





MB2e Botanical Infuser


This product is final sale. MagicalButter combines an immersion blender with a digital thermostat and a heating unit for creating infusions, The countertop device comes ready to use with fully automatic microprocessor-controlled program sequences, and it grinds, heats, stirs and steeps all at...




ocs.ca


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is this the same place that had several feet of snow back in November?


Yep...the farm is right below the normal snow line (2500') in the Sierras. That heavy snowfall was exceptional. But some warmer storms moved in and it started raining below 3500' and melted all the snow around the farm. However just a few min drive uphill will put you in the snow...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 6, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Yep...the farm is right below the normal snow line (2500') in the Sierras. That heavy snowfall was exceptional. But some warmer storms moved in and it started raining below 3500' and melted all the snow around the farm. However just a few min drive uphill will put you in the snow...


Ahhhh yes!! California, where Snowy mountains, dry desert, and the sunny beach are all just a few hours drive away. Me? Stuck in the armpit of it all.


----------



## raratt (Jan 6, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Stuck in the armpit of it all.


It could be worse, you could be in Stockton...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> It could be worse, you could be in Stockton...


Same thing. We are like sister cities when it comes to the black market. Sacramento too. A lot of people move out here from Stockton and sac to get away from their city. And a lot of the folks from here go up there. It’s all the same shit lol. That’s why our 3 city’s have some of the same gangs, street politics, and similar black market(although we can get a few things a bit cheaper). Doesn’t matter if you’re not affiliated, but most people are in the ghetto.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Yep...the farm is right below the normal snow line (2500') in the Sierras. That heavy snowfall was exceptional. But some warmer storms moved in and it started raining below 3500' and melted all the snow around the farm. However just a few min drive uphill will put you in the snow...


jeez I wish our winter would end that abruptly. It looks like our warm weather is going to continue for another week at least. Yay!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> jeez I wish our winter would end that abruptly. It looks like our warm weather is going to continue for another week at least. Yay!
> 
> View attachment 4451113


we still could get another cold storm and get another 2ft before it's over, but we are usually just below the snow line.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 6, 2020)

Today’s view


----------



## Bareback (Jan 6, 2020)

doublejj said:


> we still could get another cold storm and get another 2ft before it's over, but we are usually just below the snow line.


We might get snow in April, of course it will be 3 weeks after all the fruit trees bloom in March.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 6, 2020)

hung the HLG 550V2 Rspec in the new 4 x 4 tent today..........


----------



## raratt (Jan 6, 2020)

Took down the new years lights today and stowed them, next is the tree. Daughter is bringing the grandkids over for dinner, red beans and rice with smoked ham hock and andouille sausage. Tincture kind of evening and suds to wash it down.


----------



## lokie (Jan 6, 2020)

We made fruit rollups. 
1qt red raspberries, 3 tablespoons of honey and 1/2oz each Critical+ and Power Kush, SQUISHED.  


1 piece about the size of the average potato chip is nice enough to notice. 

Next time I'l strain the seeds from the raspberries.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> No doubt. The only "new" thing that I'm sold is the ardent nova decarboxylator. I love that thing and can decarb two ounces of weed in my kitchen and there's practically no smell, maybe a slight odor if you're standing right next to it when it's running. I saw this thing on our government weed shop store. Grinds, heats, stirs, and steeps your herbal extract, all at the correct time intervals and temperature. $230 seems a bit steep tho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I process mine in my Ninja Foodi, same as the Instant Pot. Easy peasy, shove the pot in a Mason Jar cover it with oil in a 1:10 ratio and process. I forget the time. I need to look it up since I need to process another batch soon.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 6, 2020)

I accomplished getting a better camera. The downside was it came with a phone.


So I'm at the frou frou chi chi phone store and this guy comes up to talk and is showing me pics of his dog. I open my phone to reciprocate and I have to go through 25 or so pics of pot. I didn't realize I liked taking pics of my pot quite so much.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 6, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Today’s view
> View attachment 4451163View attachment 4451164


Mammoth? (looks familiar)


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> Took down the new years lights today and stowed them, next is the tree. Daughter is bringing the grandkids over for dinner, red beans and rice with smoked ham hock and andouille sausage. Tincture kind of evening and suds to wash it down.


Our Christmas decorations come down tomorrow. Merry Armenian Christmas everybody! Wife has got some dolma roasting now. Can’t wait.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 6, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Mammoth? (looks familiar)


Ding, Ding - You are correct, Mammoth it is.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 6, 2020)

QUOTE="FresnoFarmer, post: 15239633, member: 428905"]
Same thing. We are like sister cities when it comes to the black market. Sacramento too. A lot of people move out here from Stockton and sac to get away from their city. And a lot of the folks from here go up there. It’s all the same shit lol. That’s why our 3 city’s have some of the same gangs, street politics, and similar black market(although we can get a few things a bit cheaper). Doesn’t matter if you’re not affiliated, but most people are in the ghetto.
[/QUOTE]
The ghetto is kind of a warm and comfy place if you are a decent person


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 6, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> QUOTE="FresnoFarmer, post: 15239633, member: 428905"]
> Same thing. We are like sister cities when it comes to the black market. Sacramento too. A lot of people move out here from Stockton and sac to get away from their city. And a lot of the folks from here go up there. It’s all the same shit lol. That’s why our 3 city’s have some of the same gangs, street politics, and similar black market(although we can get a few things a bit cheaper). Doesn’t matter if you’re not affiliated, but most people are in the ghetto.


The ghetto is kind of a warm and comfy place if you are a decent person
[/QUOTE]
It really is depending on which one lol. Fresno’s mostly ghettos. Some more welcoming than others. Same with L.A. When I was a teen I once partied with some down ass 18th streeters from south central that had just moved to Fresno. We had a lot in common. We liked beer and pot lol. I was kinda nervous walking into a house full of cholos I don’t know, but they ended up being hella cool.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 6, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Our Christmas decorations come down tomorrow. Merry Armenian Christmas everybody! Wife has got some dolma roasting now. Can’t wait.


PICS


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 6, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Our Christmas decorations come down tomorrow. Merry Armenian Christmas everybody! Wife has got some dolma roasting now. Can’t wait.


I love dolma; pine nuts included?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 6, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I love dolma; pine nuts included?


No. I don’t dig the pine nuts in it. I have bad allergies and they make my throat itch.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 6, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> No. I don’t dig the pine nuts in it. I have bad allergies and they make my throat itch.


Walnuts make my mouth bleed


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Metasynth (Jan 6, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4451356View attachment 4451357View attachment 4451358View attachment 4451359View attachment 4451356View attachment 4451357View attachment 4451358View attachment 4451359View attachment 4451360View attachment 4451361View attachment 4451362View attachment 4451363


That fly sorta looks like a nug, and that nug sorta looks like a fly.

Also, I feel like a good grinder can be a life long friend. I can’t tell you how many stoners I know in their 60s and 70s who still have the grinders of their youth. Space case makes a good product.

Also, when I was in my late teens, I used to do that sorta graffiti art. Nostalgia is a hell of a thing.....



Furthermore...those red spots. Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 6, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> No. I don’t dig the pine nuts in it. I have bad allergies and they make my throat itch.


That's a bummer


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 6, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> PICS


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 6, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4451366


Dang - I just finished dinner & I'd totally smash some of that.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 6, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4451366


Yep, I'd eat that, boy howdy


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 7, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Mammoth? (looks familiar)


Mammoth yes , dragons back


----------



## dangledo (Jan 7, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> A buddy of mine went to a dispensary a couple of days ago to buy some rec weed, which just became legal January first. He waited in line for over an hour. WTF? He stated that they had not much flower to choose from, and that eighths were $75. Another person I know waited for over an hour in another line and said they had no flower for rec left, only for medical. I watched a program on PBS where the manager of a grow facility said it would be like this for about 2 years until the industry is able to meet the needs of the rec market adequately. So, I guess I have a couple years left. Good news. I fear change...



3-4 hour wait in the Capitol city. Lines were blocks long. 

Katsu Bubba and something else was laughable. In 1/8 containers with boveda packs. smh. From what couple buddies told me at least

They want to scan id so i have zero plans to visit. 

100mg chocolate bar for $30 or something close 

Same dude said it didn't even touch him compared to my gummies. Good point of reference not knowing the strength of mine. 

Good to hear you're still in business.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 7, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> The California black market is as strong as ever. The politicians are giddy about legalization and are taxing/regulating up the wazoo, it's about as corrupt as the black market. You'll be fine for a number of years


If it’s anything like Cali though price WILL take a major hit.

went from 3600 elbows to 1600 elbows (and much much lower for outdoor/light dep shit)

gotta beat em at their own game. Have better quality, more variety and cheaper prices.

Or sell your penis to horny housewives. That’s what I do.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 7, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Mammoth yes , dragons back


LOL been there, done that  It is lovely. 


Metasynth said:


> That fly sorta looks like a nug, and that nug sorta looks like a fly.
> 
> Also, I feel like a good grinder can be a life long friend. I can’t tell you how many stoners I know in their 60s and 70s who still have the grinders of their youth. Space case makes a good product.
> 
> ...


Love my Space Case, although the plastic one I got with my Volcano is surprisingly nice!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 7, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Walnuts make my mouth bleed


protip: shell them before chewing


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 7, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> If it’s anything like Cali though price WILL take a major hit.
> 
> went from 3600 elbows to 1600 elbows (and much much lower for outdoor/light dep shit)
> 
> ...


Fify


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 7, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> If it’s anything like Cali though price WILL take a major hit.
> 
> went from 3600 elbows to 1600 elbows (and much much lower for outdoor/light dep shit)
> 
> ...


3 - 9 bills per pack of outdoor round here. 12 for some good greenhouse. 24 is the average on indoor packs.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 7, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> If it’s anything like Cali though price WILL take a major hit.
> 
> went from 3600 elbows to 1600 elbows (and much much lower for outdoor/light dep shit)
> 
> ...


we make up for it with volume....


----------



## doublejj (Jan 7, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> 3 - 9 bills per pack of outdoor round here. 12 for some good greenhouse. 24 is the average on indoor packs.


the guys who buy our greenhouse buds will flip them as indoor in their market.....


----------



## raratt (Jan 7, 2020)

doublejj said:


> the guys who buy our greenhouse buds will flip them as indoor in their market.....
> View attachment 4451645


Cannahoney? lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> Cannahoney? lol


Bee-stock


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 7, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I process mine in my Ninja Foodi, same as the Instant Pot. Easy peasy, shove the pot in a Mason Jar cover it with oil in a 1:10 ratio and process. I forget the time. I need to look it up since I need to process another batch soon.


I just looked up the ninja foodi on amazon. Those things aren't cheap!  You use coconut oil right? Are you able to bake with that like you do with butter?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 7, 2020)

lokie said:


> We made fruit rollups.
> 1qt red raspberries, 3 tablespoons of honey and 1/2oz each Critical+ and Power Kush, SQUISHED.
> View attachment 4451233
> 
> ...


How do they taste? Seems that would be a lot more healthy than high fat baked goods. 

I got another late gift in the mail today. Card just says rick simpson oil, nothing about thc percentage, dosing or anything like that. I did some googling and found that a dose is the size of a single grain of rice. I wonder if I can make edibles with this, taking it straight up seems like a recipe for a coma and a bad time.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I just looked up the ninja foodi on amazon. Those things aren't cheap!  You use coconut oil right? Are you able to bake with that like you do with butter?


Nope they aren't cheap because they include an air fryer lid. The Instant Pot Duo Crisp is the same thing but cheaper about $179.00. I love my Foodi.

This is the new batch I just pulled out and filtered. 1:10 in coconut oil and high pressure for 1 hour, poured it through a coffee filter, finished. Hub just ate 1 gram. We'll see how the potency measures up to the last batch.

While you can cook with coconut oil you could also do the same extraction with butter. I would clarify the butter first to remove the milk solids and water for a more homogenous mixture. If you're lazy you can buy ghee and just warm it up.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> How do they taste? Seems that would be a lot more healthy than high fat baked goods.
> 
> I got another late gift in the mail today. Card just says rick simpson oil, nothing about thc percentage, dosing or anything like that. I did some googling and found that a dose is the size of a single grain of rice. I wonder if I can make edibles with this, taking it straight up seems like a recipe for a coma and a bad time.
> 
> View attachment 4451699


@Grandpapy 

@cannabineer 

You have more control diluting it in another oil. I don't know how they extracted it so I wouldn't smoke it. Hence why I called in CN.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> How do they taste? Seems that would be a lot more healthy than high fat baked goods.
> 
> I got another late gift in the mail today. Card just says rick simpson oil, nothing about thc percentage, dosing or anything like that. I did some googling and found that a dose is the size of a single grain of rice. I wonder if I can make edibles with this, taking it straight up seems like a recipe for a coma and a bad time.
> 
> View attachment 4451699


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> How do they taste? Seems that would be a lot more healthy than high fat baked goods.
> 
> I got another late gift in the mail today. Card just says rick simpson oil, nothing about thc percentage, dosing or anything like that. I did some googling and found that a dose is the size of a single grain of rice. I wonder if I can make edibles with this, taking it straight up seems like a recipe for a coma and a bad time.
> 
> View attachment 4451699


I made edible from a similar extract by using those 5 ml and diluting them to 100 ml with corn oil. I started by taking 0.5 ml of that 5% oil and worked my way up past 3 ml at a whack. I’d make such a solution and try 0.5 ml/dose of edible and work up from there.

I got best results taking my edible oil with or just after a fatty meal. Fats in the stomach aid and speed absorption. In fact it is possible to swallow edible and get poor absorption, eat fat couple hours later and then


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 7, 2020)

My wife sees a kennel. 
I see a veg tent.

Hmm... need another pack of panda film.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 7, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I made edible from a similar extract by using those 5 ml and diluting them to 100 ml with corn oil. I started by taking 0.5 ml of that 5% oil and worked my way up past 3 ml at a whack. I’d make such a solution and try 0.5 ml/dose of edible and work up from there.
> 
> I got best results taking my edible oil with or just after a fatty meal. Fats in the stomach aid and speed absorption. In fact it is possible to swallow edible and get poor absorption, eat fat couple hours later and then
> View attachment 4451713


Yeah I remember that


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 7, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Nope they aren't cheap because they include an air fryer lid. The Instant Pot Duo Crisp is the same thing but cheaper about $179.00. I love my Foodi.
> 
> This is the new batch I just pulled out and filtered. 1:10 in coconut oil and high pressure for 1 hour, poured it through a coffee filter, finished. Hub just ate 1 gram. We'll see how the potency measures up to the last batch.
> 
> ...


I'm totally lazy! I tried eating the last batch of oil that I made but I just couldn't get over how it felt in my mouth, it was potent tho. It doesn't look very hard to clarify butter, no harder than making cannabutter and according to their nutritional chart it keeps the fat.









How to Clarify Butter


Learn to make clarified butter with easy tutorial, step-by-step photos and printable instructions. Great for frying.




toriavey.com







cannabineer said:


> I made edible from a similar extract by using those 5 ml and diluting them to 100 ml with corn oil. I started by taking 0.5 ml of that 5% oil and worked my way up past 3 ml at a whack. I’d make such a solution and try 0.5 ml/dose of edible and work up from there.
> 
> I got best results taking my edible oil with or just after a fatty meal. Fats in the stomach aid and speed absorption. In fact it is possible to swallow edible and get poor absorption, eat fat couple hours later and then
> View attachment 4451713


So you're eating the corn oil mixed with the rick simpson oil? I suppose you could put it on a cracker or piece of bread. I scraped a little out with a tooth pick and it's super thick like contact cement. 

Why do all the best things in life have to include fat?!?!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm totally lazy! I tried eating the last batch of oil that I made but I just couldn't get over how it felt in my mouth, it was potent tho. It doesn't look very hard to clarify butter, no harder than making cannabutter and according to their nutritional chart it keeps the fat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because God tastes like fat.

I used a syringe (blunt tip) to squirt the dose into my mouth. After that, I’d typically make a scrambled egg or two in a small pond of butter. Results usually followed.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 7, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Because God tastes like fat.


along with His Apostles, Sugar and Salt


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm totally lazy! I tried eating the last batch of oil that I made but I just couldn't get over how it felt in my mouth, it was potent tho. It doesn't look very hard to clarify butter, no harder than making cannabutter and according to their nutritional chart it keeps the fat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could simply fill gel caps with it and swallow with some water.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 7, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> You could simply fill gel caps with it and swallow with some water.


I think that's the winning idea with @cannabineer 's mixing recipe... chased by some fat afterwards of course. I found these on amazon, each capsule holds 1.37ml... that might be too big to swallow. It says they're made from gelatin derived from beef I'm not sure if they're safe. Maybe it's a better idea to get the capsules from a medical supply store.






Clear Size 000 Empty Gelatin Capsules by Capsuline - 1000 Count: Amazon.ca: Health & Personal Care


Clear Size 000 Empty Gelatin Capsules by Capsuline - 1000 Count: Amazon.ca: Health & Personal Care



www.amazon.ca


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think that's the winning idea with @cannabineer 's mixing recipe... chased by some fat afterwards of course. I found these on amazon, each capsule holds 1.37ml... that might be too big to swallow. It says they're made from gelatin derived from beef I'm not sure if they're safe. Maybe it's a better idea to get the capsules from a medical supply store.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are fine, in product description they say food grade. Kosher and Halal, pharmaceutical grade


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 7, 2020)

My daughter once sent me this pic asking if I could find the RSO I gave her in it.

I think she had the fat thing down pat.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 7, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> They are fine, in product description they say food grade. Kosher and Halal, pharmaceutical grade


There's nothing on their website or amazon saying where they're produced. I'd be pissed if I got mad cow disease from a knockoff beef product from china!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 7, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4451794
> My daughter once sent me this pic asking if I could find the RSO I gave her in it.
> 
> I think she had the fat thing down pat.


I'm in, what is it?


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 7, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> 3 - 9 bills per pack of outdoor round here. 12 for some good greenhouse. 24 is the average on indoor packs.


It's literally hard to GIVE weed away in my town. It's estimated 1 in 3 homes are growhouses. 


doublejj said:


> we make up for it with volume....


Damn right! Whenever prices took a dip, I just added more lights.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 7, 2020)

Curious2Garden,

I like your creativity, using the Ninja Foodie creatively.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 7, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> That fly sorta looks like a nug, and that nug sorta looks like a fly.
> 
> Also, I feel like a good grinder can be a life long friend. I can’t tell you how many stoners I know in their 60s and 70s who still have the grinders of their youth. Space case makes a good product.
> 
> ...


I used to do the graffiti thing too. Except into my early 30's and coupled with several felonies. 

addiction is a hell of a thing (graffiti was more addicting than any drug I've ever tried)


----------



## raratt (Jan 7, 2020)

I am in the process of modifying my plant saucers to be self draining. I'm using 1/2 inch elbows made for irrigation hose and cutting them off to just above the saucer bottom. I have some 2X2 redwood I'll use the raise them up to make clearance for the elbows. I'll get a pic up when I am finished.
Buds and suds time.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 7, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Curious2Garden,
> 
> I like your creativity, using the Ninja Foodie creatively.


Thank you that is very kind. I also use it for hard boiled eggs, only 4 minutes and some delicious pork belly etc... It's a lot easier than a manual pressure cooker.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 7, 2020)

My brother has one too, Curious 2. He uses it for all kinds of stuff he throws together, its the best thing Ninja has made yet I hear.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 7, 2020)

I got released from county jail, ate 3 spicy chicken sandwiches from Jack in the Box all in a row, took a huge dump, now I'm chugging some tall cans reading through a bunch of emails.

My boss seems super pissed.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 7, 2020)

scumrot derelict said:


> I got released from county jail, ate 3 spicy chicken sandwiches from Jack in the Box all in a row, took a huge dump, now I'm chugging some tall cans reading through a bunch of emails.
> 
> My boss seems super pissed.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 7, 2020)

doublejj said:


>


I made the wife watch this with me again yesterday. Never gets old.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 8, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> My brother has one too, Curious 2. He uses it for all kinds of stuff he throws together, its the best thing Ninja has made yet I hear.


My Ninja blender is a trooper. I make a smoothie every morning that kicks some serious butt. 
Like anything I do on a regular basis, I've perfected the smoothie.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 8, 2020)

OSHA was invited to the site, today. That's always a fun day. Better they are invited than the alternative, though.

Broke out my new level, as well. I love new tools.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 8, 2020)

I was given a simple project of sealing a foundation. 

so I tell them it’s never as easy as it sounds.
After I dig it out I call them up and said I told you so motherfuckers . Now they tell me to fix it and seal it before the rain starts tomorrow , we’re expecting 8” . All I can say is good luck mofos.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 8, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> OSHA was invited to the site, today. That's always a fun day. Better they are invited than the alternative, though.
> 
> Broke out my new level, as well. I love new tools.View attachment 4452233


Good move to level with OSHA.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 8, 2020)

Went for a ride in 4 wheel drive after I got this alert. I hardly ever get to use 4x4 anymore, had to jump in and ride around a little bit.

Was gone in 40 minutes, be pushing 70° on Saturday.

This is not the weather of my youth when I had to walk to school with snow along the sides of the roads from November to March.


----------



## raratt (Jan 8, 2020)

Another foggy morning, it's 45 outside but the dampness makes it a different cold. I'm in no hurry to get back to work outside, coffee is nice and hot. Mornin all.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 8, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4452248
> ...snip...
> This is not the weather of my youth when I had to walk to school, *uphill both ways,* with snow along the sides of the roads from November to March.


FIFY
Weather has lost it's mind. It snowed harder at my house on Thanksgiving!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 8, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> My Ninja blender is a trooper. I make a smoothie every morning that kicks some serious butt.
> Like anything I do on a regular basis, I've perfected the smoothie.





raratt said:


> Another foggy morning, it's 45 outside but the dampness makes it a different cold. I'm in no hurry to get back to work outside, coffee is nice and hot. Mornin all.


It’s the worst. Having my coffee/cocoa and blunt now. Burped jars already. Fog seems to be clearing. Contemplating tilling the greenhouse dirt before it rains tomorrow.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 8, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4452248
> Went for a ride in 4 wheel drive after I got this alert. I hardly ever get to use 4x4 anymore, had to jump in and ride around a little bit.
> View attachment 4452252View attachment 4452253
> Was gone in 40 minutes, be pushing 70° on Saturday.
> ...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 8, 2020)

Cheese dip for lunch, nice and warming.


----------



## raratt (Jan 8, 2020)

Score! picked up a bag of tangelos and lemons for free. I was just about to ask around town on FB for some lemons. My grandkids will devour the tangelos.


----------



## raratt (Jan 8, 2020)

Got the elbows cut and put into my plant saucers. Had to waller out (it's a technical term) the holes a bit to get them to fit, but they are almost press fit now. I may not need to silicone them in. I'll get the 2X2's cut and attached tomorrow for feet, hopefully. Buds and suds time.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> Got the elbows cut and put into my plant saucers. Had to waller out (it's a technical term) the holes a bit to get them to fit, but they are almost press fit now. I may not need to silicone them in. I'll get the 2X2's cut and attached tomorrow for feet, hopefully. Buds and suds time.View attachment 4452521View attachment 4452522


Were it me doing this project I'd lean towards using the silicone "just because".
Which is Mech for "overkill all ways trumps under kill".
No criticism my friend, just .02 Cents.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> Got the elbows cut and put into my plant saucers. Had to waller out (it's a technical term) the holes a bit to get them to fit, but they are almost press fit now. I may not need to silicone them in. I'll get the 2X2's cut and attached tomorrow for feet, hopefully. Buds and suds time.View attachment 4452521View attachment 4452522


Awesome idea! My best solution was always just to shop vac out the sitting water.


----------



## raratt (Jan 8, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Were it me doing this project I'd lean towards using the silicone "just because".
> Which is Mech for "overkill all ways trumps under kill".
> No criticism my friend, just .02 Cents.


No worries bro, I bought a new tube for this project anyway and it'll be easier to do it now before I get the girls sitting on them.


Bobby schmeckle said:


> Awesome idea! My best solution was always just to shop vac out the sitting water.


Last grow I was picking up the pots and setting them on a milk crate in a bin to catch the runoff. I water/feed enough to get about 1/3 runoff. This is my back saving idea so I don't have to pick them up. I found some self draining saucers online but they wanted over $20 apiece, these cost about $5.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 9, 2020)

Been back at work 3 days now. It’s been pretty hot and humid also which makes it fun.
The smell and taste of burnt eucalyptus in the air is getting on my lungs. They’re saying the fires could get a bit crazy again this weekend, if the wind goes the wrong way. At least everyone should be prepared (fingers crossed).
This is at work the sky should be blue there’s no clouds


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 9, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Been back at work 3 days now. It’s been pretty hot and humid also which makes it fun.
> The smell and taste of burnt eucalyptus in the air is getting on my lungs. They’re saying it could get a bit crazy again this weekend, if the wind goes the wrong way. At least everyone should be prepared (fingers crossed).
> This is at work the sky should be blue there’s no clouds
> View attachment 4452728


Where abouts do you live? This looks alot like the Japanese countryside. Saitama, in particular. 

Oh, I'm a fucking retard. Australia. Hang tight, bro. Relief is coming.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 9, 2020)

Winter arrived this morning and it's pissed so I'm housebound today. I was getting so used to the above freezing weather. It's supposed to go up to 50° on Saturday with two inches of rain. I don't recall the weather ever being this weird.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Winter arrived this morning and it's pissed so I'm housebound today. I was getting so used to the above freezing weather. It's supposed to go up to 50° on Saturday with two inches of rain. I don't recall the weather ever being this weird.
> 
> View attachment 4452814


We are looking at potential record heat in the next few days. Mid 80’s crazy weather indeed


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 9, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> OSHA was invited to the site, today. That's always a fun day. Better they are invited than the alternative, though.
> 
> Broke out my new level, as well. I love new tools.View attachment 4452233


As long as the invite wasn't in the obituary column.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Winter arrived this morning and it's pissed so I'm housebound today. I was getting so used to the above freezing weather. It's supposed to go up to 50° on Saturday with two inches of rain. I don't recall the weather ever being this weird.
> 
> View attachment 4452814


91 here


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 9, 2020)

@Singlemalt doesn't like my posts anymore. i dont blame him though...


----------



## 420God (Jan 9, 2020)

Gonna be while before I can take the bike out in northern wi.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 9, 2020)

420God said:


> Gonna be while before I can take the bike out in northern wi.
> View attachment 4452883


So freaking pretty!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 9, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> We are looking at potential record heat in the next few days. Mid 80’s crazy weather indeed


That's nuts. I was talking to a friend on Christmas day who lives in Anchorage, he was telling me that it was 41° there with almost no snow on the ground. 



DustyDuke said:


> 91 here


I hope things improve soon for you guys. Some of the pictures coming out are just too brutal to look at. 



scumrot derelict said:


> View attachment 4452856
> 
> goddamnit....


Someone needs a nap. 




420God said:


> Gonna be while before I can take the bike out in northern wi.
> View attachment 4452883


You have a lot more snow than we do. Don't they plow your roads?


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Someone needs a nap.


----------



## 420God (Jan 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> You have a lot more snow than we do. Don't they plow your roads?


That is plowed lol. They only salt the freeways here. Snow tires are a must.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 9, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> 91 here


It's snowing now but that will turn into rain soon. 

Our next snowpocalypse is scheduled for Monday...


----------



## 420God (Jan 9, 2020)

I found my new favorite restaurant.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 9, 2020)

420God said:


> I found my new favorite restaurant.
> View attachment 4452896


I would so eat that


----------



## 420God (Jan 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I would so eat that


Best sushi I've had around here. Hard to find it this fresh so far inland.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 9, 2020)

420God said:


> That is plowed lol. They only salt the freeways here. Snow tires are a must.


lol Isn't fuel tax supposed to pay for clearing the freeways? Here they send out convoys of plows as soon as there's a couple cm of snow on the road.


----------



## 420God (Jan 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol Isn't fuel tax supposed to pay for clearing the freeways? Here they send out convoys of plows as soon as there's a couple cm of snow on the road.


We play bumper cars. Lol. Winter is so bad it's hard to keep up.


----------



## Just Be (Jan 9, 2020)

I installed a much needed garbage disposal in my bathtub.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's nuts. I was talking to a friend on Christmas day who lives in Anchorage, he was telling me that it was 41° there with almost no snow on the ground.


Well, it's now -1 F and they have around 6" of snow on the ground in Anchoragua.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I would so eat that


yep, and I will in about 3.5 hrs; weekly lunch with the ex


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> yep, and I will in about 3.5 hrs; weekly lunch with the ex


That sounds like a treat. 

I haven't seen nor talked to my ex in over 30 years. . . I'll let you know if/when I miss her.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 9, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That sounds like a treat.
> 
> I haven't seen nor talked to my ex in over 30 years. . . I'll let you know if/when I miss her.


No so bad, we still like each other, and we have the kids to worry about. I try to keep in under 3-4 hrs a week so my patience isn't too tested lol


----------



## Bareback (Jan 9, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> We are looking at potential record heat in the next few days. Mid 80’s crazy weather indeed


Are y’all under under the tornado warnings too, the forecast here is total shit storms.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 9, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Well, it's now -1 F and they have around 6" of snow on the ground in Anchoragua.


Good! I'll sleep better knowing it's colder in Alaska than it is here.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good! I'll sleep better knowing it's colder in Alaska than it is here.


Then this should make you sleep like a baby.
I used to live in Tok AK where it is currently - 43 F.

Smiling yet?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 9, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Then this should make you sleep like a baby.
> I used to live in Tok AK where it is currently - 43 F.
> 
> Smiling yet?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 9, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Then this should make you sleep like a baby.
> I used to live in Tok AK where it is currently - 43 F.
> 
> Smiling yet?


lol ear to ear. I've never experienced temperatures that cold. I hope you were paid a lot of money to suffer through that. That's just past the point where fahrenheit and celsius converge.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol ear to ear. I've never experienced temperatures that cold. I hope you were paid a lot of money to suffer through that. That's just past the point where fahrenheit and celsius converge.


Would you please stop using such hot pics for your AVIs? I keep stopping to stare at them, and it takes twice as long to read through thread pages. Thank you


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 9, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Would you please stop using such hot pics for your AVIs? I keep stopping to stare at them, and it takes twice as long to read through thread pages. Thank you


Lol Better? flat hair and no makeup today.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol Better? flat hair and no makeup today.


Yum!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol Better? flat hair and no makeup today.


Nope. Still hot. Nevermind, you can't help it...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol Better? flat hair and no makeup today.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 9, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Are y’all under under the tornado warnings too, the forecast here is total shit storms.


Nope. Not even rain in the foreseeable future. Just hot, always hot. Just like that avi @tyler.durden speaks of...


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 9, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Would you please stop using such hot pics for your AVIs? I keep stopping to stare at them, and it takes twice as long to read through thread pages. Thank you


It’s really starting to get out of hand.

I HAVE to masturbate every time she posts.

things are getting......... raw.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 9, 2020)

the only thread that is worth reading this decade... i love you and have missed you very much @420God


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 9, 2020)

@Grandpapy didnt last long


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 9, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> View attachment 4453124
> @Grandpapy didnt last long
> View attachment 4453125


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 9, 2020)

scumrot derelict said:


> View attachment 4453126


 $1.40 per brick
It ain’t much but it’s honest unless you can lay an average of 750 a day like me


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 9, 2020)

Got rid of some trim


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 9, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Got rid of some trimView attachment 4453144


my immediate reaction was to snort some. i might have a problem


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 9, 2020)

scumrot derelict said:


> my immediate reaction was to snort some. i might have a problem


That crossed my mind. Lol.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 9, 2020)

Damn it! I missed a good opportunity to rack em up.


----------



## raratt (Jan 9, 2020)

Finished putting feet on my saucers. I'll get the plumbing hooked up once I get them in the grow room and the spacing figured out. Buds and suds time.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 9, 2020)

another fucking power outage. someone really needs to murder the CEO of PG&E in his sleep.

the smartest fucking thing i did all year was invest in a $2400 generator. Runs the whole house. I can even look at porn while I microwave a burrito and complain about the news online. God bless America.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 9, 2020)

those are some god damned fine looking bricks imo


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 9, 2020)

scumrot derelict said:


> those are some god damned fine looking bricks imo


There the last batch of bricks to come from that company there closing down. There a small company can’t compete with the large mobs. Shame it’s a quality product.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 9, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> View attachment 4453124
> @Grandpapy didnt last long
> View attachment 4453125


Nice work, my friend. Interesting pattern, with the halves. Is this random or planned out? I'd like to see the finished wall.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 9, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> The builder brought lunch today
> View attachment 4453190


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 9, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Nice work, my friend. Interesting pattern, with the halves. Is this random or planned out? I'd like to see the finished wall.


The halves are vents for the sub floor. 
I’ll pop a few shots up when I top it. The sparkies fucked up the electrical metre box, so they have to move it before I can top the wall.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 9, 2020)

@JohnGlennsGarden 
The black poly flashing (red) let’s any moisture exit threw the halves not the subfloor. We call them weep holes here, the flashing is layed into the bed joint. The halves underneath allow for air flow in the subfloor (blue)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 10, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> View attachment 4453124
> @Grandpapy didnt last long
> View attachment 4453125


You and my dad would get along well. He's retired and almost 70 now, the last big project he managed was the provincial police headquarters in Orilla. It was completed when I was like five or so I don't remember much of it, but he would always make sure to tell us about the brick and stonework every time we drove by the building. 









FresnoFarmer said:


> Got rid of some trimView attachment 4453144


Do you use bubble bags for extraction?


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 10, 2020)

gonna dye my pubes pink today i think


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 10, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> @JohnGlennsGarden
> The black poly flashing (red) let’s any moisture exit threw the halves not the subfloor. We call them weep holes here, the flashing is layed into the bed joint. The halves underneath allow for air flow in the subfloor (blue)
> 
> View attachment 4453417


Gotcha. Thanks for the reply. The angle makes it hard to see. 
They're weeps here, too.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 10, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> @JohnGlennsGarden
> The black poly flashing (red) let’s any moisture exit threw the halves not the subfloor. We call them weep holes here, the flashing is layed into the bed joint. The halves underneath allow for air flow in the subfloor (blue)
> 
> View attachment 4453417


I must say Ametalin sounds like a drug co product name. Say, a metal antagonist for oldtimers seeking to protect their classic rock plasma level against excess guitar.
@DustyDuke


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I must say Ametalin sounds like a drug co product name. Say, a metal antagonist for oldtimers seeking to protect their classic rock plasma level against excess guitar.


Too much Cow Bell??


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 10, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Too much Cow Bell??


Not enough. It’s tragic watching seniors self-medicate. They cain’t git no satisfaction.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Not enough. It’s tragic watching seniors self-medicate. They cain’t git no satisfaction.


God dammit, @cannabineer


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 10, 2020)

Most of what I do is commercial production work because it pays. Occasionally I get to do something fun.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 10, 2020)

@Laughing Grass yes. 73, 120, and 220


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 10, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> @Laughing Grass yes. 73, 120, and 220


Nice! that must have taken forever to get wash that much trim. I need to buy new bubble bags, I didn't clean them very well last time I used them and the mesh plugged and sticky.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nice! that must have taken forever to get wash that much trim. I need to buy new bubble bags, I didn't clean them very well last time I used them and the mesh plugged and sticky.


I still have a few pounds of trim/larf to get rid of. I ran out of dry ice lol. Did you try cleaning with isopropyl alcohol and cold water?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nice! that must have taken forever to get wash that much trim. I need to buy new bubble bags, I didn't clean them very well last time I used them and the mesh plugged and sticky.


Wash’em with alcohol.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nice! that must have taken forever to get wash that much trim. I need to buy new bubble bags, I didn't clean them very well last time I used them and the mesh plugged and sticky.



Tell me you didn't let those losers intimidate you into removing your avi.

They can go get some pain relief neosporin if they hurt themselves, they'll be fine .


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 10, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4453666
> Tell me you didn't let those losers intimidate you into removing your avi.
> 
> They can go get some pain relief @neosapien if they hurt themselves, they'll be fine .


Fify


----------



## Wastei (Jan 10, 2020)

One of the digital ballast broke on me. Fucking hate digital ballast. Now I only got one Lumatek left in the rooms, hope it dies soon so I can switch it out. Got one of my old faithful magnetic installed. Picked up some "dry tents" and another digital hygrometer/thermostat for the exhaust fans.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 10, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I still have a few pounds of trim/larf to get rid of. I ran out of dry ice lol. Did you try cleaning with isopropyl alcohol and cold water?





cannabineer said:


> Wash’em with alcohol.


I just rinsed the bags out with clean water after using them. I noticed that I made a lot less hash with more trim the second time I used them. Those bags are so cheap it might be easier to buy new ones and take better care of them.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 10, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4453666
> Tell me you didn't let those losers intimidate you into removing your avi.
> 
> They can go get some pain relief neosporin if they hurt themselves, they'll be fine .


No. I didn't like the picture of my tongue sticking out.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I just rinsed the bags out with clean water after using them. I noticed that I made a lot less hash with more trim the second time I used them. Those bags are so cheap it might be easier to buy new ones and take better care of them.


Alcohol is cheap and you’ll be surprised how clean they come out after a 30 minute soak and scrub. Always rinse with COLD water too.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 10, 2020)

Wastei said:


> One of the digital ballast broke on me. Fucking hate digital ballast. Now I only got one Lumatek left in the rooms, hope it dies soon so I can switch it out. Got one of my old faithful magnetic installed. Picked up some "dry tents" and another digital hygrometer/thermostat for the exhaust fans.


Keep em cool and you'll have less problems. 
I only use models with passive cooling (no internal fan). 

My lumatek 600w ballast has been going strong for years -- and I bought it off craigslist!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 10, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Alcohol is cheap and you’ll be surprised how clean they come out after a 30 minute soak and scrub. Always rinse with COLD water too.


I'll give it a shot. Water was barely trickling through the bag with the smallest holes.


----------



## Wastei (Jan 10, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Keep em cool and you'll have less problems.
> I only use models with passive cooling (no internal fan).
> 
> My lumatek 600w ballast has been going strong for years -- and I bought it off craigslist!


Found out it was actually just faulty wiring! Had some troubleshooting earlier today. Oh well they can stick around for a while longer. 

The new smart controller works like a charm on the exhaust fans! They regulate fan speed and you're also able to set minimal fan speed.

Now temps will no longer fluctuate during light hours. My old controller/thermostat was just an on/ off switch controlled by set temperature range. Just a cheap chinese one from eBay. STC1000, someone has probably used them for some project. I like them but the newer one kicks way more ass!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 10, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4453666
> Tell me you didn't let those losers intimidate you into removing your avi.
> 
> They can go get some pain relief neosporin if they hurt themselves, they'll be fine .


Dang. That was just a joke. Today’s not my day on here.


----------



## lokie (Jan 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> No. I didn't like the picture of my tongue sticking out.


Your fan's like it!


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 10, 2020)

[IMG alt="Grandpapy"]https://www.rollitup.org/data/avatars/m/468/468538.jpg?1576856144[/IMG]


Laughing Grass said:


> No. I didn't like the picture of my tongue sticking out.


I like this photo you posted, I see it and think of you.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> started calling all my food “undigested poop”, think I may be on to a new diet craze here.


The Raw Poo Diet 
You're welcome.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> No. I didn't like the picture of my tongue sticking out.


I did. As an elder, I have years of experience and visual familiarity with a multitude of female phenotypes; that pic was as you kids say "Hawt"


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 10, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I did. As an elder, I have years of experience and visual familiarity with a multitude of female phenotypes; that pic was as you kids say "Hawt"


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 10, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> @Laughing Grass yes. 73, 120, and 220


73 gives that couchlock feel barely made through A movie (Bulletproof 2). Smoking 220 rn. Definitely more flavor. 

220


----------



## sunni (Jan 10, 2020)

Kid wants peppers for this year so we bought some seeds 
And will be doing that gemination soon 
Also built an ikea stand thing 
Bought some new houseplants


----------



## doublejj (Jan 10, 2020)

Just finished a 5mi trike ride, that puts me at 20mi so far in 2020......


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I just rinsed the bags out with clean water after using them. I noticed that I made a lot less hash with more trim the second time I used them. Those bags are so cheap it might be easier to buy new ones and take better care of them.


I know my bags are cruddy after the last round but a few quarts of 91% ISO will fix them up in a jiffy. 
But I might wait until we replace the kitchen sink because I really miss the little spray thing on a hose. 

Don't get me wrong... instahot is fucking awesome and we use it every day.

But I still miss the spray thingy -- especially when I'm making hash.


----------



## Just Be (Jan 10, 2020)

Picked up a WaterFarm and modified the hell out of it.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 10, 2020)

The budget for prostitutes is rather thin this year, I'm down to once per month. I'm thinking about buying this sex doll, should I do it??? She's on sale for 33% off until midnight, so let me know what you think...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 10, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I did. As an elder, I have years of experience and visual familiarity with a multitude of female phenotypes; that pic was as you kids say "Hawt"


I had no idea you were in a church and here you are an elder and all. Have they promoted you yet to virgin inspector?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 10, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> The budget for prostitutes is rather thin this year, I'm down to per a month. I'm thinking about buying this sex doll, should I do it??? She's on sale for 33% off until midnight, so let me know what you think...


Those irritating white circles explain the discount.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 10, 2020)

This tray is coming down this weekend. These ladies are SO ripe and fat, I'm looking forward to it. I usually pull about 11 oz. off a tray, but I'm betting more like 13 here (22 sog plants).




This OG Kush is so fat and heavy! Mmmm...




This C99 pheno is a total winner - dense, tasty, strong, huge yield...




This tray has a few finished Durban Poison, four different phenos. I narrowed it down to just two, I couldn't make up my mind so I mommed them both. Another few runs, and I'll choose my fav and keep her. They smell sweet like cotton candy, I've never smelled weed quite like this. The buzz is pure sativa, very strong and cerebral. This one is in the running -




Such a great tray, I wish they were all like this. Bye ladies, it's your last day on Earth. Enjoy...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> No. I didn't like the picture of my tongue sticking out.



I liked and saved it. In fact, I just used it a few minutes ago. I thought you'd like to know...


----------



## raratt (Jan 10, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> The budget for prostitutes is rather thin this year, I'm down to per a month. I'm thinking about buying this sex doll, should I do it??? She's on sale for 33% off until midnight, so let me know what you think...


Does she come with Kung Fu action?


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 10, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I liked and saved it. In fact, I just used it a few minutes ago. I thought you'd like to know...


I love you very much, you know that right?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I had no idea you were in a church and here you are an elder and all. Have they promoted you yet to virgin inspector?


That's not the line of promotion. You have to be deacon, vice pope, staff clerk, steeple polisher and youth director first.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I had no idea you were in a church and here you are an elder and all. Have they promoted you yet to virgin inspector?


No, they offered, I refused. Virgins are way over rated, I prefer experience


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 10, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That's not the line of promotion. You have to be deacon, vice pope, staff clerk, steeple polisher and youth director first.


it means alot when you're able to be vulnerable and open to confrontation. i mean. have you even fucking just looked at me lately? i'm a fucking wreck. I'm gay as fuck - but now that i've embraced drinking, just walking down the street I finally feel like a punk rocker again. i fee like I could get my ass kicked at any point. it's fucken aw3some.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 10, 2020)

scumrot derelict said:


> I love you very much, you know that right?



Sometimes it's the only thing that keeps me going


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 10, 2020)

scumrot derelict said:


> it means alot when you're able to be vulnerable and open to confrontation. i mean. have you even fucking just looked at me lately? i'm a fucking wreck. I'm gay as fuck - but now that i've embraced drinking, just walking down the street I finally feel like a punk rocker again. i fee like I could get my ass *fucked* at any point. it's fucken aw3some.


FIFY


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> Does she come with Kung Fu action?



Only in her ass


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 10, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Only in her ass


So that would be more like kung poo action, right? 
Low hanging fruit 

SH420


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 10, 2020)

more piss in the melting pot


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 10, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> So that would be more like kung poo action, right?
> *Low hanging fruit*
> 
> SH420


Lmao! Like Dingleberries...


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 10, 2020)

Even lower!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 11, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I liked and saved it. In fact, I just used it a few minutes ago. I thought you'd like to know...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 11, 2020)

Started hitting them gym and counting calories/macros again so I can finish my cut on time to show off my spring/summer body. 20 lbs gotta go. Last year I dropped 10 but also put on a few pounds of muscle. Then the holidays hit and I went into a deep depression of just smoking and eating. I went from 225 to 246 real fast lmao. Back on track to discipline and push myself again. All gas, no brakes this year.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 11, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Started hitting them gym and counting calories/macros again so I can finish my cut on time to show off my spring/summer body. 20 lbs gotta go. Last year I dropped 10 but also put on a few pounds of muscle. Then the holidays hit and I went into a deep depression of just smoking and eating. I went from 225 to 246 real fast lmao. Back on track to discipline and push myself again. All gas, no brakes this year.


You can do it ! ( said with a fake cajun accent )


----------



## lokie (Jan 11, 2020)

And then there were 3.


Added a 3rd tent today. 

My old space was about 8 x 8 and 1 tent. The new space is about 20 x 20 and now 
I have 3 tents and a 4 x 6 corner space for seedlings and clones.

There is a fireplace too. I do not intend to have a fire in it so I ran the exhaust lines to the fireplace to vent to the outside that way.
The fireplace is piped to the duct system so the moderate heat going up the chimney will be transferred to the upstairs 
thus helping to heat the house while still helping to keep the garden cool.

With no AC, lights out the room temp stays 68. Lights on the room stays 73 and the canopy stays around 85.
Higher than I like but is not as bad as I've had to deal with in the past.

I may build a window AC unit into the fireplace making it serve to heat my house and cool my garden too.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 11, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Started hitting them gym and counting calories/macros again so I can finish my cut on time to show off my spring/summer body. 20 lbs gotta go. Last year I dropped 10 but also put on a few pounds of muscle. Then the holidays hit and I went into a deep depression of just smoking and eating. I went from 225 to 246 real fast lmao. Back on track to discipline and push myself again. All gas, no brakes this year.


Reading this made my back hurt.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 11, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Reading this made my back hurt.


Gaining 20 pounds of fat that fast made my back hurt lol. The main reason I’m trying to drop weight again. I feel so sluggish and clumsy. Making dry ice hash was a task for me the other day. I’m talking dripping sweat and out of breath. It’s gotten out of control lol.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 11, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Started hitting them gym and counting calories/macros again so I can finish my cut on time to show off my spring/summer body. 20 lbs gotta go. Last year I dropped 10 but also put on a few pounds of muscle. Then the holidays hit and I went into a deep depression of just smoking and eating. I went from 225 to 246 real fast lmao. Back on track to discipline and push myself again. All gas, no brakes this year.


246?

You going out for the RIU football team?

I certainly can't but I can shoot the game film. Or do the play by play.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 11, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> 246?
> 
> You going out for the RIU sportsball team?
> 
> I certainly can't but I can shoot the game film. Or do the play by play.


FIFY

SH420


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jan 11, 2020)

scumrot derelict said:


> more piss in the melting pot


I'd shit in your gravy


----------



## Bareback (Jan 11, 2020)

Today was a surprisingly awesome day. It started with little exception of even being anything but wet, shitty and miserable. With wind , rain and tornadoes in the forecast, I awoke to take a piss much earlier than I wanted to and found my mind racing with shit I needed to do. I flipped on the weather channel to find it wasn’t raining and I decided to grocery shopping , so I guess most people were staying home to avoid the weather because I hit three stores and the bank without having to cuss anyone or flip them off or something. I get back to the house and my wife said she is bored so I recommend going mud riding and she is like hell yeah let’s go. We rode for five hours and had a blast, upon arriving home and washing the mud from the under carriage, a strange truck pulls up and out popped a old friend who wants to know if I’ll sell some of my trucks and cars , 3 trucks and a’69 Chevelle later I think I can pay for my daughter to get married now......what an awesome day. Ohh the rain came but no tornadoes for us, other folks were not as lucky .


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 11, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Gaining 20 pounds of fat that fast made my back hurt lol. The main reason I’m trying to drop weight again. I feel so sluggish and clumsy. Making dry ice hash was a task for me the other day. I’m talking dripping sweat and out of breath. It’s gotten out of control lol.


Now that arthritis has kicked in, minimizing joint stress is becoming a priority. 

Hell, maybe I'll join you on your quest for fitness.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 11, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Started hitting them gym and counting calories/macros again so I can finish my cut on time to show off my spring/summer body. 20 lbs gotta go. Last year I dropped 10 but also put on a few pounds of muscle. Then the holidays hit and I went into a deep depression of just smoking and eating. I went from 225 to 246 real fast lmao. Back on track to discipline and push myself again. All gas, no brakes this year.


I went for a run this morning with my dog. He still can’t get his head around running constantly, even though he’s been on 20+ now. He keeps diverting in front of me and long story short he stopped in front of me and we both went cunt up. Even better there were 4 chicks jogging past the other way that got a laugh. They stopped to see if we were ok, I didn’t mind the cleavage got me threw the pain.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 12, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> I went for a run this morning with my dog. He still can’t get his head around running constantly, even though he’s been on 20+ now. He keeps diverting in front of me and long story short he stopped in front of me and we both went cunt up. Even better there were 4 chicks jogging past the other way that got a laugh. They stopped to see if we were ok, I didn’t mind the cleavage got me threw the pain.


Sure blame the dog. He was just setting you up for that cleavage!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2020)

Woken up by this alert this morning. I’m about 40k from Pickering. 

Didn't they say the same thing at Chernobyl?  I can’t find any information on what’s going on.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 12, 2020)

Go up wind .....now.....run. Or just here, your choice.


----------



## Mitchician (Jan 12, 2020)

It's okay LG just a false alarm..






CityNews







toronto.citynews.ca





Sorry for disappearing on you guys, hit a bit of a rough patch and didn't want to ruin anyone else's xmas break.. I'll just watch from the sidelines for now if that's okay.. Please no pity likes, just a  and a  will do right now thanks. Let's just all be stoked LG's not getting nuked.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2020)

Mitchician said:


> It's okay LG just a false alarm..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somebody should be in trouble over this.  I started gathering everything we would need if we had to leave quickly.

I’m sorry things aren’t going your way right now. That like wasn’t pity, I’m just happy we have just idiots manning our alert system switchboard and not a full blown disaster.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Woken up by this alert this morning. I’m about 40k from Pickering.
> 
> Didn't they say the same thing at Chernobyl?  I can’t find any information on what’s going on.
> 
> View attachment 4454753


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Somebody should be in trouble over this.  I started gathering everything we would need if we had to leave quickly.
> 
> I’m sorry things aren’t going going your way right now. That like wasn’t pity, I’m just happy we have just idiots manning our alert system switchboard and not a full blown disaster.


I question the utility of DON’T PANIC! broadcasts.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4454789


The responses on twitter have been hilarious. Pickering is all the top trends in Canada right now





cannabineer said:


> I question the utility of DON’T PANIC! broadcasts.


lol. They sent out another alert just after 9 saying there was no active nuclear situation. Generally if I say I’m _fine, _I’m definitely not fine.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 12, 2020)

Spun around a ball of gas for the 37th time yesterday

Another snowy one

5 in a row now. 

Ugh


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 12, 2020)

dangledo said:


> Spun around a ball of gas for the 37th time yesterday
> 
> Another snowy one
> 
> ...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2020)

dangledo said:


> Spun around a ball of gas for the 37th time yesterday
> 
> Another snowy one
> 
> ...


Happy birthday


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Woken up by this alert this morning. *I’m about 40k from Pickering.*


I initially took that as *40 Thousand miles* ~ Derp ~ 



cannabineer said:


> I question the utility of DON’T PANIC! broadcasts.


I question the truthfulness of them.


----------



## lokie (Jan 12, 2020)

dangledo said:


> Spun around a ball of gas for the 37th time yesterday
> 
> Another snowy one
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 12, 2020)

dangledo said:


> Spun around a ball of gas for the 37th time yesterday
> 
> Another snowy one
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday. Since you make money from the snow, I'm not sure wishing you warmer days is called for


----------



## raratt (Jan 12, 2020)

dangledo said:


> Spun around a ball of gas for the 37th time yesterday
> 
> Another snowy one
> 
> ...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I initially took that as *40 Thousand miles* ~ Derp ~
> 
> 
> 
> I question the truthfulness of them.


I should have added the ‘m’. They’re saying it was human error during a training exercise... Sounds familiar. 

Since nuclear armageddon isn’t coming today I’m getting baked and baking cookies. I’m going to try gingerbread, I have fresh ginger that I hope that will cover up some of the weed taste. That’s a little over a lb so I’ll probably make some chocolate ones too. No coconut this time that was gross.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I should have added the ‘m’. They’re saying it was human error during a training exercise... Sounds familiar.
> 
> Since nuclear armageddon isn’t coming today I’m getting baked and baking cookies. I’m going to try gingerbread, I have fresh ginger that I hope that will cover up some of the weed taste. That’s a little over a lb so I’ll probably make some chocolate ones too. No coconut this time that was gross.
> 
> View attachment 4454912


Bathroom scale reading this morning?




I'll ask again in a few months.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 12, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I initially took that as *40 Thousand miles* ~ Derp ~


 Yeah to indicate thousands of miles it would have to be 40 km 


> I question the truthfulness of them.


That does make’m pretty useless, especially when an entire city’s population arrives at the simultaneous decision to drive away from the alleged nonproblem.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 12, 2020)

Ah shit guys i just meant i ate a bunch of chili then rode the Merry go round

Not my birthday

Ok it really was my birfdeh and that was a terrible joke.

Thanks dude and dudettes


----------



## dangledo (Jan 12, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Happy Birthday. Since you make money from the snow, I'm not sure wishing you warmer days is called for


I do enjoy the work for the first 12 hours. The next not so much. when the most calls come in, regardless if it is 2am or pm. Everyone thinks they're the only account.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 12, 2020)

dangledo said:


> I do enjoy the work for the first 12 hours. The next not so much. when the most calls come in, regardless if it is 2am or pm. Everyone thinks they're the only account.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Bathroom scale reading this morning?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Have pretty good self control with edibles. 

I’ve become somewhat known as a cookie dealer to my friends and give most away.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I Have pretty good self control with edibles.
> 
> I’ve become somewhat known as a cookie dealer to my friends and give most away.
> 
> View attachment 4454980


I'm just thinking of your arteries.  cough, cough.

nah, I'm just avoiding the fact I need to move a bit more, Ive put on 10 lbs since thanksgiving.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2020)

Need to get one of those trikes like @doublejj has. 

I was asked to make the chocolate ones first.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Need to get one of those trikes like @doublejj has.
> 
> I was asked to make the chocolate ones first.
> 
> View attachment 4455020


A little bird told me that he’s upgrading to the Cybertrike first chance he gets.







It has a big future.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Need to get one of those trikes like @doublejj has.
> 
> I was asked to make the chocolate ones first.
> 
> View attachment 4455020


And properly cooled on a rack! 

(There's a boob joke in there somewhere...)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Need to get one of those trikes like @doublejj has.
> 
> I was asked to make the chocolate ones first.
> 
> View attachment 4455020


There's 31 cookies there!
My OCD ass says to eat 1 or 3 to even up the count.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Need to get one of those trikes like @doublejj has.
> 
> I was asked to make the chocolate ones first.
> 
> View attachment 4455020


I'd love to eat your cookies...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 12, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> There's 31 cookies there!
> My OCD ass says to eat 1 or 3 to even up the count.


Go to a hexagonal array. 3,4,3,4,3,4,3,4,3. 31 cookies in a no-gaps rectangle.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 12, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> There's 31 cookies there!
> My OCD ass says to eat 1 or 3 to even up the count.


Eat 6


cannabineer said:


> Go to a hexagonal array. 3,4,3,4,3,4,3,4,3. 31 cookies in a no-gaps rectangle.


Placed in a nice marketing bag of 25 (a baker's 2 dozen)


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Need to get one of those trikes like @doublejj has.
> 
> I was asked to make the chocolate ones first.
> 
> View attachment 4455020


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 12, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Eat 6
> 
> Placed in a nice marketing bag of 25 (a baker's 2 dozen)


Um, 2 bakers dozen would be 26... no?

Do you even math, bro? 

SH420


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 12, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Um, 2 bakers dozen would be 26... no?
> 
> Do you even math, bro?
> 
> SH420


I thought about it afterwards and checked google, decided Bakers aren't stupid. 




__





a baker's 2 dozen - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> And properly cooled on a rack!
> 
> (There's a boob joke in there somewhere...)


it would have to be a small joke. 



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> There's 31 cookies there!
> My OCD ass says to eat 1 or 3 to even up the count.


Three and a half cookies are gone now. I’m feeling pretty high off half a cookie and company is coming for dinner in 90 minutes lol. Adding molasses practically eliminates the weed smell. I think gingerbread is going to be the winner


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 12, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Eat 6
> 
> Placed in a nice marketing bag of 25 (a baker's 2 dozen)


4,3,4,3,4,3,4 in a rectangular box


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2020)

doublejj said:


>


Want!


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 12, 2020)

Hmmmm. Nada


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2020)

They smell amazing.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> They smell amazing.
> 
> View attachment 4455132


want...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> They smell amazing.
> 
> View attachment 4455132


32


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> 32


You math, bro!

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 12, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> You math, bro!
> 
> SH420


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> 4,3,4,3,4,3,4 in a rectangular box


Makes for a much cleaner operation, 
I can see the profitability in it.


----------



## raratt (Jan 12, 2020)

Drain hoses attached, I need some coon peckers to make them drip where I want...lol. I filled the 7 gal pots today so I'll transplant the girls into them tomorrow and fire up my second light. Good game KC. Buds and suds time.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4455161
> 
> Drain hoses attached, I need some coon peckers to make them drip where I want...lol. I filled the 7 gal pots today so I'll transplant the girls into them tomorrow and fire up my second light. Good game KC. Buds and suds time.


 coon peckers?


----------



## raratt (Jan 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> coon peckers?




Baculum, they use them on Moonshiners to direct the flow of shine, surface adhesion.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4455186
> 
> Baculum, they use them on Moonshiners to direct the flow of shine, surface adhesion.


Bonerbones


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Woken up by this alert this morning. I’m about 40k from Pickering.
> 
> Didn't they say the same thing at Chernobyl?  I can’t find any information on what’s going on.
> 
> View attachment 4454753


Australia has no nuclear power. Kind of glad when I read that stuff


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4455186
> 
> Baculum, they use them on Moonshiners to direct the flow of shine, surface adhesion.


Kids stuff - Oosik is the bone to go to.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 12, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Kids stuff - Oosik is the bone to go to.
> 
> View attachment 4455212


aieee some of those are from polar bears


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> aieee some of those are from polar bears


A walrus would certainly take offense to that.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 12, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A walrus would certainly be relieved by that.


Fify


----------



## raratt (Jan 12, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Kids stuff - Oosik is the bone to go to.
> 
> View attachment 4455212


Kinda hard to fit that into a 1/2" pipe...I don't think KY would even do it.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> Kinda hard to fit that into a 1/2" pipe...I don't think KY would even do it.


Use this, then you can tap that


----------



## Bareback (Jan 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> .I don't think KY would even do it.


I read this as “ I don’t think Kentucky would even do it. “ 

And that really made me scratch my head, but then I realized ky jelly , it’s both a blessing and a curse to be in the SEC . I hope this wasn’t to confusing but for clarity in the future would it be possible for you to refer to personal lube by my favorite brand Fist Extreme..... ok thanks I appreciate your cooperation.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 12, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I read this as “ I don’t think Kentucky would even do it. “
> 
> And that really made me scratch my head, but then I realized ky jelly , it’s both a blessing and a curse to be in the SEC . I hope this wasn’t to confusing but for clarity in the future would it be possible for you to refer to personal lube by my favorite brand Fist Extreme..... ok thanks I appreciate your cooperation.


You’re in the Securities and Exchange Commission? Dude!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 12, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Australia has no nuclear power. Kind of glad when I read that stuff



You have to figure out how to split atoms first. You guys are a LONG way off


----------



## Mitchician (Jan 12, 2020)

The Nobel Prize in Chemistry 1908


The Nobel Prize in Chemistry 1908 was awarded to Ernest Rutherford "for his investigations into the disintegration of the elements, and the chemistry of radioactive substances"




www.nobelprize.org





Cheers Tyler hope you're well bud.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 12, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> You have to figure out how to split atoms first. You guys are a LONG way off


LoL we vote against it everytime. While you guys tried to split atoms we figured out how to use antibiotics. Winner, winner chicken dinner


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 12, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> LoL we vote against it everytime. While you guys tried to split atoms we figured out how to use massively parallel kangaroo treadmill arrays. Winner, winner chicken dinner


Fify


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Fify


Sounds like you mad!!!
Just because we beat you to it, we all know the real race wasn’t to split the atom.
Your American Skunk/Racoon treadmill arrays were never going to stand upto the challenge.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 13, 2020)

Smoke on the water today, you could barely see the horizon it was eerily beautiful. 
@cannabineer almost beautiful?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 13, 2020)

Not to mention what a thong is for.







tyler.durden said:


> You have to figure out how to split atoms first. You guys are a LONG way off


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 13, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> You have to figure out how to split atoms first. You guys are a LONG way off


Not to mention what a thong is for.


----------



## Mitchician (Jan 13, 2020)

I didn't know which one to give the heart eyes to, so you got a double dose. I got hearts for days. Thanks Grandpapy.

By the way that was a great laugh. Needed that one..


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 13, 2020)

Frist post of wake and bake, took time, but I still managed to f it up!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> 32


Chocolate ones are gone. I kept the gingerbread, We shared one just after nine and I passed out watching TV, can't even remember what we were watching lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Australia has no nuclear power. Kind of glad when I read that stuff


Most people that I talk to don't want nuclear power and really don't want it in their backyard. The Pickering reactor is due to be decommissioned in 2028, I don't think it's being replaced with a new type of reactor. I think our power is a 50/50 split between hydro and nuclear.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Sounds like you mad!!!
> Just because we beat you to it, we all know the real race wasn’t to split the atom.
> Your American Skunk/Racoon treadmill arrays were never going to stand upto the challenge.
> View attachment 4455354
> View attachment 4455353


We took the proceeds from cheap, clean nuclear power ~stifled giggle~ and invested it in massively parallel information processing arrays.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Smoke on the water today, you could barely see the horizon it was eerily beautiful.
> @cannabineer almost beautiful?
> View attachment 4455397


You should post that on the thread. That is beautiful.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> You should post that on the thread. That is beautiful.


The smoke is very bad this morning almost like fog. I’ll go to work but not sure if we should be working in it. It will make for a crazy photo later though if it hangs around


----------



## raratt (Jan 13, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Your American Skunk/Racoon penis treadmill


FIFY
Refer to previous page for pics.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> FIFY
> Refer to previous page for pics.


ROFLMAO!! I read this as, Reefer to ....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2020)

Found out my power is going to be cut for up to four hours on Thursday afternoon.  I have a UPS that will keep my air pump and fans running but it's not enough to keep the lights running. I don't get any ambient light in that part of my basement so it will be completely dark. 

Think a few LED lanterns would be enough to keep them from freaking out? 



https://www.homedepot.ca/product/bell-howell-super-bright-taclight-battery-operated-mini-lantern-3-pack-/1001431654


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Found out my power is going to be cut for up to four hours on Thursday afternoon.  I have a UPS that will keep my air pump and fans running but it's not enough to keep the lights running. I don't get any ambient light in that part of my basement so it will be completely dark.
> 
> Think a few LED lanterns would be enough to keep them from freaking out?
> 
> ...


That should do it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> That should do it


Awesome! Might just be the cheapest thing I'll buy for my garden.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Found out my power is going to be cut for up to four hours on Thursday afternoon.  I have a UPS that will keep my air pump and fans running but it's not enough to keep the lights running. I don't get any ambient light in that part of my basement so it will be completely dark.
> 
> Think a few LED lanterns would be enough to keep them from freaking out?
> 
> ...


A couple of these with CFL lamps (if your UPS can handle it) would be better, and you can use them for cloning, seedlings down the road.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A couple of these with CFL lamps (if your UPS can handle it) would be better, and you can use them for cloning, seedlings down the road.


I don't have any light fixtures that I can move down there. I have the light below for seedlings. It says it's 6500k for veg. Is that a problem for plants in early flower? I'm not sure how much power it draws but I can plug it in and see how long the ups stays up. 






T5 HO Grow Light (2 FT 2 Lamps) DL822 Fluorescent Hydroponic Fixture Bloom Veg Grow Light System 6500k Bulbs : Amazon.ca: Patio, Lawn & Garden


Find products from DuroLux at low prices. Shop online for barbecues, mowers, garden tools, generators, snow blowers and more at Amazon.ca



www.amazon.ca


----------



## raratt (Jan 13, 2020)

Did this this morning, girls are in their big girl pots. OPS checked the self draining saucers, they could use some tweaking, but work as intended. They should have been put in bigger pots a couple weeks ago.


----------



## raratt (Jan 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't have any light fixtures that I can move down there. I have the light below for seedlings. It says it's 6500k for veg. Is that a problem for plants in early flower? I'm not sure how much power it draws but I can plug it in and see how long the ups stays up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think it would make any difference for that short of a time.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 13, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Not to mention what a thong is for.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Found out my power is going to be cut for up to four hours on Thursday afternoon.  I have a UPS that will keep my air pump and fans running but it's not enough to keep the lights running. I don't get any ambient light in that part of my basement so it will be completely dark.
> 
> Think a few LED lanterns would be enough to keep them from freaking out?
> 
> ...


yes


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Found out my power is going to be cut for up to four hours on Thursday afternoon.  I have a UPS that will keep my air pump and fans running but it's not enough to keep the lights running. I don't get any ambient light in that part of my basement so it will be completely dark.
> 
> Think a few LED lanterns would be enough to keep them from freaking out?
> 
> ...


New avi is cool but looks like you could use a Snickers..


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 13, 2020)

Was on my way to work this morning and my truck started to run a little rough... then I felt the truck shimmy from the left side to the right and then my check engine light started blinking... pulled off the freeway and cruised to my mom's house (how fortunate for me). Borrowed her car and headed back home to get my obd2 and some tools. Blinking engine light means engine misfire, so I was pretty sure it was a bad plug... got back to my mom's and plugged in the scanner and revealed #7 plug was bad. Off to the store to get all new plugs and boots.
After a couple of hours the truck is running like new! Yeah me.
Here's a picture of the #7 plug and another random plug. Can you tell which one is 7?


SH420


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 13, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> The smoke is very bad this morning almost like fog. I’ll go to work but not sure if we should be working in it. It will make for a crazy photo later though if it hangs around


What seemed like the whole summer before my house and whole town burned down in November 2018, the Carr Fire was burning over in nearby Shasta county. I fish allot(used to) i usually fish Shasta lake ALLOT during the summer. Monster trout. We only went out there 4 times that summer and we would be out trolling on the water saying we probably shouldn’t be out here everytime  go home with a major headache. The very last time I fished there the fire had grown out to the lake. Trolling right next to the hillside on fire by the dam. Dry Creek.

i feel for your whole country bro. So sad.


----------



## raratt (Jan 13, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Was on my way to work this morning and my truck started to run a little rough... then I felt the truck shimmy from the left side to the right and then my check engine light started blinking... pulled off the freeway and cruised to my mom's house (how fortunate for me). Borrowed her car and headed back home to get my obd2 and some tools. Blinking engine light means engine misfire, so I was pretty sure it was a bad plug... got back to my mom's and plugged in the scanner and revealed #7 plug was bad. Off to the store to get all new plugs and boots.
> After a couple of hours the truck is running like new! Yeah me.
> Here's a picture of the #7 plug and another random plug. Can you tell which one is 7?
> View attachment 4455906
> ...


The one with no electrode? Next question is, where did it go?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> I don't think it would make any difference for that short of a time.


It's 48w and takes my run time down to 3h50m without the pump and fan.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's 48w and takes my run time down to 3h50m without the pump and fan.


 save the ups for the pump, without your grow lights I doubt you'll need the fan for that short period. those lanterns will provide sufficient light for the phytochrome reaction if you space them equally around the plants. If fact, they are cheap enough and come in a 3pack, get a second 3 pack. . A few hours with little photosynthesis won't hurt.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> The one with no electrode? Next question is, where did it go?


I don't know!!! It disintegrated, I hope.  

SH420


----------



## Bareback (Jan 13, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I don't know!!! It disintegrated, I hope.
> 
> SH420


 what kinda motor , those plugs are way different looking and maybe their some of those that my friends at the parts store told me were like 20 bucks each ...idk.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 13, 2020)

Bareback said:


> what kinda motor , those plugs are way different looking and maybe their some of those that my friends at the parts store told me were like 20 bucks each ...idk.


I have a 2004 f150 5.4 liter
Set of coil/boots was 240 (on the cheaper side) motorcraft would have been 320. I think I paid 13 bucks per plug. Bought a torque wrench too... 420 bucks later I was back on the road. 

The last set i just put in 12k miles ago! Piece of shit auto lights (I think they were auto lights)

Nope looks like they were motorcraft... piece of shit ford shit!


SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's 48w and takes my run time down to 3h50m without the pump and fan.


I’d leave them in the dark, they’ll appreciate the light more, tough love


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I’d leave them in the dark, they’ll appreciate the light more, tough love


I agree, 4 extra hours of dark won't hurt them. Just make sure to tell the electrical company to stop fuckin around. At least you don't have to worry about power being shut off due to random high winds 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I agree, 4 extra hours of dark won't hurt them. Just make sure to tell the electrical company to stop fuckin around. At least you don't have to worry about power being shut off due to random high winds
> 
> SH420


Precisely, even if they were in veg, a few extra hours of dark won't trigger flowering. In flower it doesn't hurt at all unless you are talking days without any light.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 13, 2020)

Crazy video, these are some brave humans
They survive but hard to watch you’ve been warned


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 13, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Crazy video, these are some brave humans
> They survive but hard to watch you’ve been warned


Reminds me of paradise fire. Only it wasn't firefighters videotaping it was civilians fleeing for their lives 

Stay safe dooky

SH420


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 14, 2020)

This bloke put a good perspective on things. Some of the people in this video are so Australian they must piss green and gold. The kid at the end singing is priceless.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> save the ups for the pump, without your grow lights I doubt you'll need the fan for that short period. those lanterns will provide sufficient light for the phytochrome reaction if you space them equally around the plants. If fact, they are cheap enough and come in a 3pack, get a second 3 pack. . A few hours with little photosynthesis won't hurt.





curious2garden said:


> I’d leave them in the dark, they’ll appreciate the light more, tough love


It would be ideal for me if I didn't have to go into a dark basement with no power. They're only nine days into flower, is all this stuff about not interrupting light cycle during flower a myth. 





shrxhky420 said:


> I agree, 4 extra hours of dark won't hurt them. Just make sure to tell the electrical company to stop fuckin around. At least you don't have to worry about power being shut off due to random high winds
> 
> SH420


Our power is really stable here. I don't think it has gone out for more than a couple hours in the past five years. Even during the big ice storm a few years ago when everyone lost power, we were toasty warm and well lit.


----------



## Mitchician (Jan 14, 2020)

I'm really sorry everyone. Sincerely sorry. I didn't mean any harm. I have to go now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2020)

Mitchician said:


> I'm really sorry everyone. Sincerely sorry. I didn't mean any harm. I have to go now.


You okay?


----------



## Mitchician (Jan 14, 2020)

No but thanks for asking. I'm sorry for making you feel sad.

I'm a fuck up. You can all see it. Wish I could too. Sorry for drawing all that attention to myself. My problems run very deep.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Found out my power is going to be cut for up to four hours on Thursday afternoon.  I have a UPS that will keep my air pump and fans running but it's not enough to keep the lights running. I don't get any ambient light in that part of my basement so it will be completely dark.
> 
> Think a few LED lanterns would be enough to keep them from freaking out?
> 
> ...


Just as the light is about to go out, exclaim in the plants’ earshot “oh my GAWD it’s an ECLIPSE!”
That should prevent bad behavior on their part.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 14, 2020)

i gotta find a new house....
my boss closed the restaurant they were running, because they're getting too old to do it anymore, but that gives them nothing to do and too much time on their hands, so they decided they'll manage the apartments themselves, and they intend to install a laundry where my little house is now....
so after 13 years in the same place, i have to move.
it's not the end of the world, but it kind of feels like it at the minute. after the fire we had a few years ago, rental properties aren't thick on the ground. i may end up having to move a town over, or out into the county....again, not the end of the world, but i have to go find a place where i can feel comfortable growing, and living...
oh well, i'll update as the search goes on. i don't have to be out till march first, so i got 6 weeks or so to find something.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 14, 2020)

Mitchician said:


> No but thanks for asking. I'm sorry for making you feel sad.
> 
> I'm a fuck up. You can all see it. Wish I could too. Sorry for drawing all that attention to myself. My problems run very deep.


? see what? i don't see anything


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It would be ideal for me if I didn't have to go into a dark basement with no power. They're only nine days into flower, is all this stuff about not interrupting light cycle during flower a myth.
> 
> View attachment 4456210
> 
> ...


I've interrupted light cycle many times and I've not had herms from it. I have had herms from unstable plants who rodelized to easily even in a stable light, climate and nutrient environment. But that's anecdotal. Plant hormonal shifts take a pattern and time to happen. These plants evolved in unstable nature where they had cloud cover etc...

Anyway get the lanterns the plants will think it's a cloudy day and I don't want you falling down in your basement. I'd miss you around here.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2020)

Mitchician said:


> No but thanks for asking. I'm sorry for making you feel sad.
> 
> I'm a fuck up. You can all see it. Wish I could too. Sorry for drawing all that attention to myself. My problems run very deep.


I wish you well, come back when you can.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2020)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i gotta find a new house....
> my boss closed the restaurant they were running, because they're getting too old to do it anymore, but that gives them nothing to do and too much time on their hands, so they decided they'll manage the apartments themselves, and they intend to install a laundry where my little house is now....
> so after 13 years in the same place, i have to move.
> it's not the end of the world, but it kind of feels like it at the minute. after the fire we had a few years ago, rental properties aren't thick on the ground. i may end up having to move a town over, or out into the county....again, not the end of the world, but i have to go find a place where i can feel comfortable growing, and living...
> oh well, i'll update as the search goes on. i don't have to be out till march first, so i got 6 weeks or so to find something.


Sorry Roger, that has to suck.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 14, 2020)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i gotta find a new house....
> my boss closed the restaurant they were running, because they're getting too old to do it anymore, but that gives them nothing to do and too much time on their hands, so they decided they'll manage the apartments themselves, and they intend to install a laundry where my little house is now....
> so after 13 years in the same place, i have to move.
> it's not the end of the world, but it kind of feels like it at the minute. after the fire we had a few years ago, rental properties aren't thick on the ground. i may end up having to move a town over, or out into the county....again, not the end of the world, but i have to go find a place where i can feel comfortable growing, and living...
> oh well, i'll update as the search goes on. i don't have to be out till march first, so i got 6 weeks or so to find something.


That blows, best of luck man


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2020)

Mitchician said:


> No but thanks for asking. I'm sorry for making you feel sad.
> 
> I'm a fuck up. You can all see it. Wish I could too. Sorry for drawing all that attention to myself. My problems run very deep.


We're all fuck ups battling daemons and trying to figure life out, you're definitely not alone. Seek professional help, it's nothing to be embarrassed about. 



cannabineer said:


> Just as the light is about to go out, exclaim in the plants’ earshot “oh my GAWD it’s an ECLIPSE!”
> That should prevent bad behavior on their part.


Lol I think along those lines when I temporarily unplugged the lights... don't worry guys it just cloudy for a minute. 



curious2garden said:


> I've interrupted light cycle many times and I've not had herms from it. I have had herms from unstable plants who rodelized to easily even in a stable light, climate and nutrient environment. But that's anecdotal. Plant hormonal shifts take a pattern and time to happen. These plants evolved in unstable nature where they had cloud cover etc...
> 
> Anyway get the lanterns the plants will think it's a cloudy day and I don't want you falling down in your basement. I'd miss you around here.


I picked the lights up yesterday before your reply... I wasn't worried about falling down in the dark, more so the scary monsters that live under the stairs in the dark.  It says the lights will run for 100,000 hours on three AA batteries. I could get 100 of them and go off the grid for lighting.  I have no idea what the spectrum is.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2020)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i gotta find a new house....
> my boss closed the restaurant they were running, because they're getting too old to do it anymore, but that gives them nothing to do and too much time on their hands, so they decided they'll manage the apartments themselves, and they intend to install a laundry where my little house is now....
> so after 13 years in the same place, i have to move.
> it's not the end of the world, but it kind of feels like it at the minute. after the fire we had a few years ago, rental properties aren't thick on the ground. i may end up having to move a town over, or out into the county....again, not the end of the world, but i have to go find a place where i can feel comfortable growing, and living...
> oh well, i'll update as the search goes on. i don't have to be out till march first, so i got 6 weeks or so to find something.


Lots of people having a bummer 2020 so far. Sorry Roger.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 14, 2020)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i gotta find a new house....
> my boss closed the restaurant they were running, because they're getting too old to do it anymore, but that gives them nothing to do and too much time on their hands, so they decided they'll manage the apartments themselves, and they intend to install a laundry where my little house is now....
> so after 13 years in the same place, i have to move.
> it's not the end of the world, but it kind of feels like it at the minute. after the fire we had a few years ago, rental properties aren't thick on the ground. i may end up having to move a town over, or out into the county....again, not the end of the world, but i have to go find a place where i can feel comfortable growing, and living...
> oh well, i'll update as the search goes on. i don't have to be out till march first, so i got 6 weeks or so to find something.


I hope you find a place that, once the unpleasantness of relocating is behind you, has you thinking “this place is even cooler”. Good thoughts in your general direction.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 14, 2020)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i gotta find a new house....
> my boss closed the restaurant they were running, because they're getting too old to do it anymore, but that gives them nothing to do and too much time on their hands, so they decided they'll manage the apartments themselves, and they intend to install a laundry where my little house is now....
> so after 13 years in the same place, i have to move.
> it's not the end of the world, but it kind of feels like it at the minute. after the fire we had a few years ago, rental properties aren't thick on the ground. i may end up having to move a town over, or out into the county....again, not the end of the world, but i have to go find a place where i can feel comfortable growing, and living...
> oh well, i'll update as the search goes on. i don't have to be out till march first, so i got 6 weeks or so to find something.


Moving sucks, but hopefully it ends up a good thing. Good luck with it all


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 14, 2020)

Mitchician said:


> No but thanks for asking. I'm sorry for making you feel sad.
> 
> I'm a fuck up. You can all see it. Wish I could too. Sorry for drawing all that attention to myself. My problems run very deep.


You’ve always been chilled bro
This is just my 2 cents on your situation I’ve noticed a few post like this one. I hope you can resolve em swiftly your a cool mofo
No one thinks or see’s you as a fuck up these are your feelings/issues you have towards yourself. Because you are focusing on these feelings/issues (which aren’t true, thinking about things to much will make you think there bigger issues then they really are) you assume we are too not the case I just see a good bloke hurting. It’s ok to feel like shit it’s part of life don’t beat yourself up to much about it mate. I know reality and these forums are two very different things but you always conduct yourself well on here. I’m pretty sure in real life you would be a good bloke to.
I would suggest talking to someone to work threw your problems, you get one ticket on this planet don’t waste the ride on depression.
It’s like a jail sentence it will eat you up if you let it.
I lost my 4 best mates to a car accident my whole crew I ran with since I was 5 years old gone and my favourite Uncle died of heart failure 2 weeks later. This was a bad time in my life because everyone that I looked to for guidance and bonded with was gone. I was alone and it scared me more then I’ll ever admit. I dealt with it buying eating a lot, working a lot, drinking a lot and taking a lot of drugs. I put on about 100 pounds I spent the next 5ish years repeating the same shit. I don’t really remember the first 2 years of my daughters life I was cooked. I’m doing well these days, I struggle to bond with people in the real world still but I’m trying so my kids get socialised properly Ive only got 40 pounds left to lose as well. If it wasn’t for my wife running the admin and tax stuff my business would of gone bankrupt. Her and the kids got me threw I owe them everything.

WAIMARIE PAI KI TO HAERENGA Bro


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 14, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> You’ve always been chilled bro
> This is just my 2 cents on your situation I’ve noticed a few post like this one. I hope you can resolve em swiftly your a cool mofo
> No one thinks or see’s you as a fuck up these are your feelings/issues you have towards yourself. Because you are focusing on these feelings/issues (which aren’t true, thinking about things to much will make you think there bigger issues then they really are) you assume we are too not the case I just see a good bloke hurting. It’s ok to feel like shit it’s part of life don’t beat yourself up to much about it mate. I know reality and these forums are two very different things but you always conduct yourself well on here. I’m pretty sure in real life you would be a good bloke to.
> I would suggest talking to someone to work threw your problems, you get one ticket on this planet don’t waste the ride on depression.
> ...


+


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Precisely, even if they were in veg, a few extra hours of dark won't trigger flowering. In flower it doesn't hurt at all unless you are talking days without any light.


Fuck, I've thrown veg plants away and had the lid of the trash can on for DAYS. Open the lid and those fuckers have grown in the dark trying to come out the damn trash can!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 14, 2020)

Mitchician said:


> I'm really sorry everyone. Sincerely sorry. I didn't mean any harm. I have to go now.


Hey man, I was gone awhile and don't know ya. But if you're cool with these people, you're cool with me!

I know a lot of us here have gone through some SHIT and would never judge you for having a rough time right now. Happens to the best of us.

If you ever need to just talk or vent my inbox is always open. I'm sure that goes for a lot of folks here.


----------



## raratt (Jan 14, 2020)

On a lighter note...I have been working towards a back friendly way of watering the girls. I picked up a new 5 gallon bucket to mix nutes and pH my water in that I'll leave in the grow room. I have a hose nearby the door so I can just fill it without moving it. I have an old pond pump I am hooking to an old shop light so I can switch it on and off.
Got a call today that a referral is in for me to go get another MRI prior to visiting my Neurologist to establish a plan of action with my back. Most likely I'll be getting shots again. I'm basically my wife's lifeline with her being dependent on a walker, so I can't be sidelined for long.
Buds and suds time.


----------



## Mitchician (Jan 14, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> You’ve always been chilled bro
> This is just my 2 cents on your situation I’ve noticed a few post like this one. I hope you can resolve em swiftly your a cool mofo
> No one thinks or see’s you as a fuck up these are your feelings/issues you have towards yourself. Because you are focusing on these feelings/issues (which aren’t true, thinking about things to much will make you think there bigger issues then they really are) you assume we are too not the case I just see a good bloke hurting. It’s ok to feel like shit it’s part of life don’t beat yourself up to much about it mate. I know reality and these forums are two very different things but you always conduct yourself well on here. I’m pretty sure in real life you would be a good bloke to.
> I would suggest talking to someone to work threw your problems, you get one ticket on this planet don’t waste the ride on depression.
> ...


Thank you so much.



Bobby schmeckle said:


> Hey man, I was gone awhile and don't know ya. But if you're cool with these people, you're cool with me!
> 
> I know a lot of us here have gone through some SHIT and would never judge you for having a rough time right now. Happens to the best of us.
> 
> If you ever need to just talk or vent my inbox is always open. I'm sure that goes for a lot of folks here.


Thanks Bobby, I have noticed you're a very talented man and you also have a very big heart. I appreciate the gesture very much.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 14, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Fuck, I've thrown veg plants away and had the lid of the trash can on for DAYS. Open the lid and those fuckers have grown in the dark trying to come out the damn trash can!


zombie fan leaves “photonsss!”


----------



## Bareback (Jan 14, 2020)

@Mitchician as others have said, hang tuff . We’re here for you if you want to talk. I have dealt with depression for a long long time. And I don’t socialize very well but this community has been great for me. So I guess what I’m saying is if they put up with me, you should do fine here. One thing that did help me a lot of good was I read a book on psychology and I found out that I was very text book depressed and it was like the damn book was written about me, so maybe there’s a book out there for you, whatever is the issue the solution is possible.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 14, 2020)

Mitchician said:


> I'm really sorry everyone. Sincerely sorry. I didn't mean any harm. I have to go now.


Hey man, shit will always get better. Hang in there man.
Btw, your post reminded me of this


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 15, 2020)

Mitchician said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bobby, I have noticed you're a very talented man and you also have a very big heart. I appreciate the gesture very much.


Hey bro, I don’t know your situation but as others have said hang in there. My 10yr relationship ended in September and last Friday my house was broke into. Son is doing his 3rd stent in jail. I don’t really deal with depression but life hasn’t been kind, to say the least. This place is awesome, has some really good people with lots of wisdom. Oh, good weed too  keep your head up brotha.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 15, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Hey bro, I don’t know your situation but as others have said hang in there. My 10yr relationship ended in September and last Friday my house was broke into. Son is doing his 3rd stent in jail. I don’t really deal with depression but life hasn’t been kind, to say the least. This place is awesome, has some really good people with lots of wisdom. Oh, good weed too  keep your head up brotha.


Suffering is part of being human and something we all share. 

I am grateful for my RIU friends.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 15, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


>


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 15, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I've interrupted light cycle many times and I've not had herms from it. I have had herms from unstable plants who rodelized to easily even in a stable light, climate and nutrient environment. But that's anecdotal. Plant hormonal shifts take a pattern and time to happen. These plants evolved in unstable nature where they had cloud cover etc...
> 
> Anyway get the lanterns the plants will think it's a cloudy day and I don't want you falling down in your basement. I'd miss you around here.


I worked shifts for years and changed my photo period weekly so I would have time after work to tend to plants. 

Always manually added extra dark time on my day off between shifts, changed the timer and never had the slightest problem doing that.

Only in flower, in veg the light lights ran long enough that I always had time or I'd just turn them back on for an hour.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 15, 2020)

Grey skies are a good


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 15, 2020)

TheSploofer said:


> I set up the merchant account on my website im about to launch


Cool, you should pay for ad space here on RIU, that way you can peddle your wares without your threads being deleted by admin


----------



## xtsho (Jan 15, 2020)

Cold smoked some bacon I cured. I didn't use pork belly but the fat cap from a pork shoulder. It's called buckboard bacon.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 15, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Cold smoked some bacon I cured. I didn't use pork belly but the fat cap from a pork shoulder. It's called buckboard bacon.


Damn bro, that looks amazing. How is it compared to the store bought stuff.


----------



## raratt (Jan 15, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Cold smoked some bacon I cured. I didn't use pork belly but the fat cap from a pork shoulder. It's called buckboard bacon.


I'd eat that.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 15, 2020)

I cut down that awesome tray, it was even better than I anticipated. I'll post dry weight when it's ready. Pruned and staked the next tray in the series, and moved it over to the tray 2 spot - 






Planted this new tray of clones. I'm behind, so they were getting too tall - 




I also emptied and refreshed the 4 flowering reservoirs (27 gallons each) -




This next tray comes down in about a week. I could use the time off, too much plant shit. These bitches are SO demanding...






Like & Subscribe


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 15, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Cold smoked some bacon I cured. I didn't use pork belly but the fat cap from a pork shoulder. It's called buckboard bacon.


Did you get that at a butcher shop or do you know someone who raises pigs?

I'm looking for a thin, lean slab or half slab to make Hungarian paprika bacon. And it's damn hard to find suitable bacon for that in the 21st century. Be curious to see what that looks like in a slab.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 15, 2020)

stuff and things.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 15, 2020)

doublejj said:


> we still could get another cold storm and get another 2ft before it's over, but we are usually just below the snow line.


forecast is for 12" of snow tomorrow on the farm........in other news my dyi cloners are humming right along....


----------



## xtsho (Jan 16, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Damn bro, that looks amazing. How is it compared to the store bought stuff.


Better than most. Not as salty. This was just my first try at making bacon but I'll be making more in the future.




tangerinegreen555 said:


> Did you get that at a butcher shop or do you know someone who raises pigs?
> 
> I'm looking for a thin, lean slab or half slab to make Hungarian paprika bacon. And it's damn hard to find suitable bacon for that in the 21st century. Be curious to see what that looks like in a slab.


I bought some pork shoulder at Smart Food Service. They came two shoulders to a pack. I used one to make pulled pork and I ground one to make sausage. This was the fat cap that has some meat in it. It's much cheaper than pork belly. But after it's cured, smoked, and cooked I couldn't tell the difference. That Hungarian Paprika Bacon sounds really good. My grandmother was Hungarian and used to make something similar many decades ago when she was still alive. I might have to give that a try next time. But now that you've brought up Hungarian Bacon I think I'll make cabbage rolls for dinner tonight.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Better than most. Not as salty. This was just my first try at making bacon but I'll be making more in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raratt (Jan 16, 2020)

Cold front moving in now. Dropped 3 degrees in the last 45 minutes with a SE wind to 10. Should be getting some decent rain today and the ski resorts should get almost 2 feet of snow. Supposed to clear out this afternoon but we'll see if that happens. I'm thinking pancakes and sausage this morning. Morning all.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm thinking pancakes and sausage this morning.


I had 2 bagels and 2 hotdogs for breakfast


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 16, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I had 2 bagels and 2 hotdogs for breakfast


Linguini and pesto here


----------



## doublejj (Jan 16, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I had 2 bagels and 2 hotdogs for breakfast


I eat oatmeal every day......


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 16, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I eat oatmeal every day......


I was doing that before the fire. Part of my weight loss program.


I said fuck all that shit since lol


----------



## xtsho (Jan 16, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I had 2 bagels and 2 hotdogs for breakfast


I had a breakfast beer.


----------



## raratt (Jan 16, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Hungarian Paprika


I found some hot style and used it plus some regular paprika in my dry rub I use for smoking. I put some cayenne in it also so I didn't notice any added heat, but the flavor is good.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 16, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I eat oatmeal every day......


Scrambled egg and bacon.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 16, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Scrambled egg and bacon.


Maybe for dinner......


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I had 2 bagels and 2 hotdogs for breakfast





Singlemalt said:


> Linguini and pesto here


Two scrambled eggs and about 4 oz of salmon sashimi, plus a big glass of the Keemun-y tea my dad sent me. :yum:


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 16, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I had 2 bagels and 2 hotdogs for breakfast




SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4457732
> 
> SH420


That is disturbingly hawt


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That is disturbingly hawt


 So would you "eat that"? Can I watch? 
Probably be pretty boring now that I think about it... I mean you are a bear and all. Probably just throw the whole thing in your mouth and swallow... maybe interesting after all.


SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> So would you "eat that"? Can I watch?
> Probably be pretty boring now that I think about it... I mean you are a bear and all. Probably just throw the whole thing in your mouth and swallow... maybe interesting after all.
> 
> 
> SH420


If that is a Kockwurst, (inappropriate remark about what Germans did to Jews)

right in the doughhole


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> I found some hot style and used it plus some regular paprika in my dry rub I use for smoking. I put some cayenne in it also so I didn't notice any added heat, but the flavor is good.


Hot paprika sounds great for a smoking rub.

It's not a good substitute for sweet in Hungarian dishes though.

Accidentally used it once and it was way too hot.

I use it on nachos though or things you want to be hot.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 16, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Better than most. Not as salty. This was just my first try at making bacon but I'll be making more in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As soon as I find a suitable slab, I'll make some and post pics.

I'm hungry for it, but I only make it every 4 or 5 years because it kills you. Probably why all the Ellis Island generation Hungarians mostly died in their 60's.

They all butchered pigs and made wine, ate and drank that stuff through the depression and were mostly all gone by the 1960's.

It's good though. The local doctor would always stop over to get some and say, 'I know it kills you but I have to have a little taste once in a while' 

The good old days that I'll never forget. They would kill a pig and catch the blood for the one kind of sausage. You can't even find that stuff anymore. 

I miss the roasting bacon you'd heat over a fruit wood fire and drip on rye bread with tomato, peppers and onions on it. We would call it Hungarian pizza as kids.

It may sound gross to eat bacon grease on bread but it was out of this world good. People would come to those summer bacon roasts like it was something special.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 16, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Hot paprika sounds great for a smoking rub.
> 
> It's not a good substitute for sweet in Hungarian dishes though.
> 
> ...


I always use the sweet Hungarian paprika when making things like cabbage rolls "Toltott Kaposzta". You can always add more heat but you can't take it away. I like spicy food but I used some hot Hungarian paprika when making cabbage rolls once and it was way too hot. It was like cayenne and if you're using three or four tablespoons in a recipe it can get pretty heated. That was a sweaty dinner and I didn't bother keeping the leftovers. My lady ate as much as she could before surrendering to the capsicum god.


----------



## raratt (Jan 16, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Maybe for dinner......


I had a PB&J for dinner last night, because it just sounded good at the time. It was.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I always use the sweet Hungarian paprika when making things like cabbage rolls "Toltott Kaposzta". You can always add more eat but you can't take it away. I like spicy food but I used some hot Hungarian paprika when making cabbage rolls once and it was way too hot. It was like cayenne and if you're using three or four tablespoons in a recipe it can get pretty heated. That was a sweaty dinner and I didn't bother keeping the leftovers. My lady ate as much as she could before surrendering to the capsicum god.


Spicy twicey?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> As soon as I find a suitable slab, I'll make some and post pics.
> 
> I'm hungry for it, but I only make it every 4 or 5 years because it kills you. Probably why all the Ellis Island generation Hungarians mostly died in their 60's.
> 
> ...


Mama would sometimes get trimmed pork fat at the store and render it til the meaty bits turned into brown crunchy flavor bombs. This was Grammelschmalz, a close second to the finest mid-European bread spread - goose fat.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 16, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> As soon as I find a suitable slab, I'll make some and post pics.
> 
> I'm hungry for it, but I only make it every 4 or 5 years because it kills you. Probably why all the Ellis Island generation Hungarians mostly died in their 60's.
> 
> ...


Not at all; sez the descendant of they who invented _lardo. _Buon appetito


----------



## xtsho (Jan 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Spicy twicey?


I think it's worse the second time. Plus it can mess with your system leaving you afraid to stray too far from appropriate facilities to relieve yourself.



cannabineer said:


> Mama would sometimes get trimmed pork fat at the store and render it til the meaty bits turned into brown crunchy flavor bombs. This was Grammelschmalz, a close second to the finest mid-European bread spread - goose fat.


When I was growing up my mother always had a container of bacon grease/pork fat that she used to cook with. She saved it all just like her mother did before her. We didn't have no PAM spray it was pork fat and it was good. I still cook eggs in bacon fat. There was always a chunk of salt pork in the refrigerator as well.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I think it's worse the second time. Plus it can mess with your system leaving you afraid to stray too far from appropriate facilities to relieve yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> When I was growing up my mother always had a container of bacon grease/pork fat that she used to cook with. She saved it all just like her mother did before her. We didn't have no PAM spray it was pork fat and it was good. I still cook eggs in bacon fat. There was always a chunk of salt pork in the refrigerator as well.


I never waste bacon fat. It is our preciousss.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 16, 2020)

Is there anything better than bacon?
Yoda seems to think so...






SH420


----------



## raratt (Jan 16, 2020)

Had to trash the rest of my cannabutter today, don't want to eat mold. Lesson learned, I'll get it measured into cups and freeze it next time.
Filled the 5 gallon bucket with gallon jugs so I know where the 5 gallon mark is on it. Emptied it with the pond pump I'm going to water with, it will work great. Fried noodles for dinner. Buds and suds time.


----------



## lokie (Jan 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Mama would sometimes get trimmed pork fat at the store and render it til the meaty bits turned into brown crunchy flavor bombs. This was Grammelschmalz, a close second to the finest mid-European bread spread - goose fat.


Sounds a lot like a southern favorite. Fatback.


This was a regular at my dads breakfast table. I did not like the crunchy part.


----------



## raratt (Jan 16, 2020)

lokie said:


> Sounds a lot like a southern favorite. Fatback.
> View attachment 4457997
> 
> This was a regular at my dads breakfast table. I did not like the crunchy part.


Chicharrones


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jan 16, 2020)

Muktuk - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




I'll bet GWN loves this stuff.


----------



## lokie (Jan 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> Muktuk - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would eat it. 


What does it taste like? chicken of the sea? lol


----------



## raratt (Jan 16, 2020)

Charlie tuna says no.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 16, 2020)

lokie said:


> Sounds a lot like a southern favorite. Fatback.
> View attachment 4457997
> 
> This was a regular at my dads breakfast table. I did not like the crunchy part.


I think a form of that is what was roasted for Hungarian bacon bread, but I have no idea how they spiced it.

I wonder if they have a Hungarian Google?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 16, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I think a form of that is what was roasted for Hungarian bacon bread, but I have no idea how they spiced it.
> 
> I wonder if they have a Hungarian Google?


Would it be this?: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Szalonna_(bacon) 
"The szalonna cooks to be somewhat crispy and is then eaten with other dishes or alone.[2] Once it starts to sizzle and drip with fat, the szalonna is removed from the fire and the fat is allowed to drip onto a slice of freshly baked bread. The szalonna is returned to the fire and the process is repeated until the piece of bread is nearly saturated with fat from the szalonna "


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 16, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Would it be this?: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Szalonna_(bacon)
> "The szalonna cooks to be somewhat crispy and is then eaten with other dishes or alone.[2] Once it starts to sizzle and drip with fat, the szalonna is removed from the fire and the fat is allowed to drip onto a slice of freshly baked bread. The szalonna is returned to the fire and the process is repeated until the piece of bread is nearly saturated with fat from the szalonna "


Exactly. I didn't know how to spell it, but that's it.


----------



## dstroy (Jan 17, 2020)

Almost done with power entry!

Need to cut holes for control signals and I think that’s it for now.

The orange thingies are current transformers


----------



## raratt (Jan 17, 2020)

dstroy said:


> The orange thingies are current transformers


Haven't seen those before, little inductive pickups. Where do the wires coming from them go?


----------



## Bareback (Jan 17, 2020)

Here in the Deep South we make crackling cornbread it sounds pretty similar to the bread that @Singlemalt and @tangerinegreen555 are talking about but with cornbread. Cracklings are good all by themselves.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> Muktuk - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really !



lokie said:


> I would eat it.
> 
> 
> What does it taste like? chicken of the sea? lol


Was drinking in the Board of Trade Saloon in Nome years ago with a bunch of shipmates & a couple of Inupiat reindeer herders when a chunk of "white" muktuk (Beluga) appeared & I took a big bite. . .

That shit was N.A.S.T.Y. - it easily took a half dozen shots & that many beers to clear ~some~ of the greasy shit outta my mouth. Just glad they still had spittoons on the floor.


----------



## dstroy (Jan 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> Haven't seen those before, little inductive pickups. Where do the wires coming from them go?


Nowhere yet. I need to cut a hole in the lid and put a connector in there. I was just going to use an 8p plug, 2gnd and 6 signal. Then decide which ones go on the 16 bit ADC or 12 bit. Probably the one that feeds the controllers and ups will go on the 16 bit... I don't even think it's necessary to have that much resolution, but I have some ads1115 so why not.


----------



## hothrebel (Jan 17, 2020)

I turned 50 today. Dose that count?


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 17, 2020)

My grandparents from Poland ate fried fatback and bakery caraway seeded rye bread for breakfast, my Dad did too for awhile. LOL.

Installed my 6" inline exhaust duct fan with carbon filter today, bought a new ultrasonic cool mist humidifier for the tent (4 x 4 by 80 inch tall).....hooked it up.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 17, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> My grandparents from Poland ate fried fatback and bakery caraway seeded rye bread for breakfast, my Dad did too for awhile. LOL.
> 
> Installed my 6" inline exhaust duct fan with carbon filter today, bought a new ultrasonic cool mist humidifier for the tent (4 x 4 by 80 inch tall).....hooked it up.


Be careful, too much humidity can decrease the effectiveness of your carbon filter.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 17, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Be careful, too much humidity can decrease the effectiveness of your carbon filter.


Old humidifier was only giving me 26 to 29% cranked....New one is a bit better, not much 37 to 42% so far......only been a few hours. My tiny ladies WILL survive tho/


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 17, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Old humidifier was only giving me 26 to 29% cranked....New one is a bit better, not much 37 to 42% so far......only been a few hours. My tiny ladies WILL survive tho/


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 17, 2020)

Does anyone else use smart plugs? 

It was a cheap solution when I needed a timer for my 240v outlet, but the fuckers "bleed" a little when they're off. 
Talk about light leaks! 

I didn't notice the problem with HID gear but both of my LEDs glow a little when power should be off. 
I've gotta flip em manually, which kinda defeats the purpose of having a timer. 

Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## raratt (Jan 17, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Does anyone else use smart plugs?
> 
> It was a cheap solution when I needed a timer for my 240v outlet, but the fuckers "bleed" a little when they're off.
> Talk about light leaks!
> ...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 17, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Does anyone else use smart plugs?
> 
> It was a cheap solution when I needed a timer for my 240v outlet, but the fuckers "bleed" a little when they're off.
> Talk about light leaks!
> ...


I fitted the house I’m in with LED bulbs. The ones in multiswitch fixtures glow in the dark a little. Cognate phenomenon?


----------



## raratt (Jan 17, 2020)

Rinsed off the boonie pepper so I don't kill the ladybugs I bought before I unleash the hounds on it. I'll get my son to put it back in the grow room tonight. Filled the fountain for the birds, I need to clean and refill the hummingbird feeders. Dropped a power cord into the little fan I am using in the room and bent the blades a bit. I need to lay it out on a flat surface and try to straighten them out, it vibrates too much now. Burgers for dinner. Buds and suds time.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 17, 2020)

just put in another 5mi on the trike.....that's 40 this year.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I fitted the house I’m in with LED bulbs. The ones in multiswitch fixtures glow in the dark a little. Cognate phenomenon?


I really love smart plugs if it wasn't for the leaks. 
They are reliable and super easy to control via phone app. They even track monthly power usage. 

But off is off. This shouldn't be complicated...
-- edit -- 
I'll get a pic in a few hours. It is trippy.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 17, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Does anyone else use smart plugs?
> 
> It was a cheap solution when I needed a timer for my 240v outlet, but the fuckers "bleed" a little when they're off.
> Talk about light leaks!
> ...


I have a timer, but I trust MYSELF more then it. Its been in the package sealed for 15 months. No shit. Depend on nobody for anything, depend on urself as much as possible.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 17, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I really love smart plugs if it wasn't for the leaks.
> They are reliable and super easy to control via phone app. They even track monthly power usage.
> 
> But off is off. This shouldn't be complicated...


And yet dead stupid home-elec devices don’t do the whole “ off is off!” thing either. Maybe the toaster rebellion is sooner than I thought.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 17, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> I have a timer, but I trust MYSELF more then it. Its been in the package sealed for 15 months. No shit. Depend on nobody for anything, depend on urself as much as possible.


I'm a flake.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 17, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm a flake.


I used to remember stuff ... right up until I didn’t.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 17, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm a flake.


Stoner here
since 1970
zero alcohol or other drugs since 1991


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 17, 2020)

Another capacity that suffers with age.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I used to remember stuff ... right up until I didn’t.


----------



## dstroy (Jan 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Another capacity that suffers with age.


I had chili dogs for dinner. Me and the wife are in an arms race against the kids.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 17, 2020)

dstroy said:


> I had chili dogs for dinner. Me and the wife are in an arms race against the kids.


Remember the nuclear option


----------



## dstroy (Jan 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Remember the nuclear option


Ohhh YEAH! We’ve got some in the fridge! Gonna smell like burning tires. 

10/10 advice, can recommend


----------



## Bareback (Jan 17, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Does anyone else use smart plugs?
> 
> It was a cheap solution when I needed a timer for my 240v outlet, but the fuckers "bleed" a little when they're off.
> Talk about light leaks!
> ...


I don’t, I use a mechanical timer. Also still using the HID with a little supplement side like. But you’ve got me really curious about things I don’t usually go in during dark periods but I think I will do a little inspection.


----------



## raratt (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Bareback (Jan 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4458853


Well that ain’t right.


----------



## raratt (Jan 17, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Well that ain’t right.


Result of pickled eggs and chili dogs in one evening...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> Result of pickled eggs and chili dogs in one evening...


----------



## Bareback (Jan 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> Result of pickled eggs and chili dogs in one evening...


I wasn’t expecting that, it kinda caught me off guard.


----------



## raratt (Jan 17, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I wasn’t expecting that, it kinda caught me off guard.


My brain works in mysterious ways...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> My butt works in mysterious ways...


FIFY...


----------



## raratt (Jan 17, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> FIFY...


Wait 20 years, your air solid separator will malfunction also...lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> Wait 20 years, your air solid separator will malfunction also...lol


In the deep dark cold sea the dreaded shart awaits its moment to strike


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 17, 2020)

I bought a new torch


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 17, 2020)

And ummm I’m not sparking it around here apparently


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 18, 2020)

http://imgur.com/a/Sya8842


finished prepping about 5-6lbs worth of goodies for everyone. abt to package and wrap - hash is shitty, flowers are dank - but here's the thing, when i got arrested they took my phone, and i lost everyone's contacts

@anyone who wanted a treat - would you please be kind enough to drop me a line here: [email protected] , and remind me what you wanted along with how much. i'll only be able to respond w/email for a bit while my account here is still throttled. 

pls and thanks. k-love-u-bye


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 18, 2020)

I just rolled a joint in the dark, I’m out back with the alligators.

Edit: miss the insomniac united thread. 

Time check


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 18, 2020)

scumrot derelict said:


> http://imgur.com/a/Sya8842
> 
> 
> finished prepping about 5-6lbs worth of goodies for everyone. abt to package and wrap - hash is shitty, flowers are dank - but here's the thing, when i got arrested they took my phone, and i lost everyone's contacts
> ...


Dats a lotta goodies!!


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 18, 2020)

still getting my 10,000 a day in, no matter what. i've been checking out some really pretty new fire-roads close to stanislaus. wonder if there'd be some fat brookies in there next season.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 18, 2020)

I totally forgot about this hot mess...








What Little Hercules Is Up To Today - Nicki Swift


The pint-sized bodybuilder is all grown up now.




www.nickiswift.com


----------



## Bareback (Jan 18, 2020)

I’m building a set of steps on a deck and I’m 4 bolts and 4 cables from finishing the railing.... now it’s poring rain fml.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 18, 2020)

scumrot derelict said:


> still getting my 10,000 a day in, no matter what. i've been checking out some really pretty new fire-roads close to stanislaus. wonder if there'd be some fat brookies in there next season.


10,000 tokes???


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 18, 2020)

I just realized that I haven't changed my HPS bulbs since the summer of 2017! Holy shit, these Digilux bulbs are awesome. Just ordered replacements from Amazon, my weed is about to get even better...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 18, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I just realized that I haven't changed my HPS bulbs since the summer of 2017! Holy shit, these Digilux bulbs are awesome. Just ordered replacements from Amazon, my weed is about to get even better...


Quality bulbs last a lot longer than el cheap-o. 

I've ran hortilux bulbs way longer than a year and they seemed fine. 

Tried a cheap 600w plantmax HPS bulb and the thing started to flicker after about 4 months -- but it was only $25 so there's that.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 18, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> 10,000 tokes???


no 10,000 steps you goofy butthole - i walked the maynard mourning mornings. 10,000 steps every morning for every (almost) day we had to go without a new TOOL album in the cro-magnon days. Now that they finally released one I can go back to doing 46 and 2's 






just ahead of me... and thanks god honestly, I am fucking exhausted!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 18, 2020)

I shop vac’d and bleached our back deck and stuff, table, chairs, cornhole game. Fixn to sit out there and watch my bonfire in t minus.

I’ve got a


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 18, 2020)

Yoko, Shinobonu-ni? アヤヤ? ?

あまりにも多くの言い分?

AYAYAYAYAYA!


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 19, 2020)

That outdoor scene by water looks similar to the Adirondacks in NY, very nice.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 19, 2020)

Starting clones in water works great! 
Just gotta keep em warm when lights are off.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Starting clones in water works great!
> Just gotta keep em warm when lights are off.
> 
> View attachment 4459959


My problem was keeping them cool enough LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Starting clones in water works great!
> Just gotta keep em warm when lights are off.
> 
> View attachment 4459959


Beautiful except for that incipient worm infestation on the lower stems! CUT IT OFF


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> My problem was keeping them cool enough LOL


I must have gotten lucky and hit the sweet spot. 
If I was scientific, I'd actually get a temp reading on the water in those cups. They are in a big saucer on a heat mat.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I must have gotten lucky and hit the sweet spot.
> If I was scientific, I'd actually get a temp reading on the water in those cups. They are in a big saucer on a heat mat.


LOL Yup, I'd rather be lucky than good.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 19, 2020)

Prepping to leave the country for a bit.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> LOL Yup, I'd rather be lucky than good.


I definitely understand the term "dumb luck". 

Ignorance can be the mother of creativity... though many of my experiments don't work out.


----------



## lokie (Jan 19, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I definitely understand the term "dumb luck".
> 
> Ignorance can be the mother of creativity... though many of my experiments don't work out.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 19, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Prepping to leave the country for a bit.
> 
> View attachment 4460144


Fuck, take some bottled water with you too.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 19, 2020)

Still my favorite meme. I used to sport it as my siggy...


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Still my favorite meme. I used to sport it as my siggy...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4460493


That is why medicine is not a science but is based on science. Bioethics committees take a dim view of human crash test dummies


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> That is why medicine is not a science but is based on science. Bioethics committees take a dim view of human crash test dummies


I find it interesting that happenstance plays a big part of your field's discovery process - 

"I wonder what this part of brain does?"
'Just had a guy rushed in, a donkey kicked him in the head.'
"Hey, that part of his brain is mush, and the guy can't move the left half of his body. Hmmm..."

A few hundred cases like that, and you deduce what that section of brain is responsible for. You just have to wait for Murphy to do the dirty work for you. Takes longer that way. Can't we just experiment on Australians?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I find it interesting that happenstance plays a big part of your field's discovery process -
> 
> "I wonder what this part of brain does?"
> 'Just had a guy rushed in, a donkey kicked him in the head.'
> ...


Actually we used animals, sort of sped up the guesswork. As for Australians lol we should ask @DustyDuke


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Actually we used animals, sort of sped up the guesswork. As for Australians lol we should ask @DustyDuke



I used to work a summer job at a university's C.E.A.R. (center for experimental animal research). I ordered, rats, rabbits, sometimes a monkey, for different research projects. Each summer we would receive a handful of death threats. Probably from folks who wore leather shoes, and had pork chops for dinner


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I used to work a summer job at a university's C.E.A.R. (center for experimental animal research). I ordered, rats, rabbits, sometimes a monkey, for different research projects. Each summer we would receive a handful of death threats. Probably from folks who wore leather shoes, and had pork chops for dinner


Yeah PETA was responsible for the death of someone where I worked. I still remember that and look in the parents face still haunts me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Prepping to leave the country for a bit.
> 
> View attachment 4460144


-13 celsius this morning  Got room for one more? I've had all my travel vaccines.


----------



## Hydro4life (Jan 20, 2020)

Lst’d and supercropped today. Has really spread out the ladies


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 20, 2020)

Hydro4life said:


> *Has really spread out the ladies*


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 20, 2020)

Yeah, my hands are killing me today. I think they’re made of stone that’s been sitting in the fire for several hours but hey I rolled one!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 20, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Yeah, my hands are killing me today. I think they’re made of stone that’s been sitting in the fire for several hours but hey I rolled one!
> View attachment 4460819View attachment 4460820


Looks like your kitty has been dipping into your "Sunnyboy Nip".


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 20, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Yeah, my hands are killing me today. I think they’re made of stone that’s been sitting in the fire for several hours but hey I rolled one!
> View attachment 4460819View attachment 4460820


And looks like your cat smoked it. Lol


----------



## Lpena007 (Jan 20, 2020)

Made my girl cum lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Yeah, my hands are killing me today. I think they’re made of stone that’s been sitting in the fire for several hours but hey I rolled one!
> View attachment 4460819View attachment 4460820


Is that a pre rolled Raw stent? I love those things.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 20, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> And looks like your cat smoked it. Lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 20, 2020)

@curious2garden no it’s a long raw zigzag. I put the tube in there, I’m handy like that 

The kitty’s name was Lucky and I loved that cat so much. She was the resident nip addict and grow guard lol

The three we have now aren’t much into the nip, weirdos.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 20, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Prepping to leave the country for a bit.
> 
> View attachment 4460144


Good call. Now you're ready for live oral.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4460851


----------



## raratt (Jan 20, 2020)

Lpena007 said:


> Made my girl cum lol


So did I, twice.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> So did I, twice.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @curious2garden no it’s a long raw zigzag. I put the tube in there, I’m handy like that
> 
> The kitty’s name was Lucky and I loved that cat so much. She was the resident nip addict and grow guard lol
> 
> The three we have now aren’t much into the nip, weirdos.


How are they about the grow?


----------



## raratt (Jan 20, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4460890


Why give a partial boner...?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> Why give a partial boner...?


"because it's not as hard"?


----------



## raratt (Jan 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> "because it's not as hard"?


It would actually be harder if it wasn't hard.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 20, 2020)

"Long as you can keep your tongue hard", I overheard once.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 20, 2020)

Lpena007 said:


> Made my girl cum lol


You sure?


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> Why give a partial boner...?


speaking of a boner....it hasn't gone down since yesterday. Go 9ers!...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> It would actually be harder if it wasn't hard.


I can’t top that


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2020)

When you don't do anything for your group project and still get an 'A'....


----------



## raratt (Jan 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I can’t top that


Bear: 110007834. Ratt 1.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 20, 2020)

doublejj said:


> When you don't do anything for your group project and still get an 'A'....
> View attachment 4460969


That was a damn refreshing game, reminded me of the 70's. Just run it down their throats through massive holes.

And the guy who tried to pass a lot will have to go back to State Farm commercials until next season.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 20, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That was a damn refreshing game, reminded me of the 70's. Just run it down their throats through massive holes.
> 
> And the guy who tried to pass a lot will have to go back to State Farm commercials until next season.


I actually text my buddy last night commenting on those massive holes. They made it look easy for sure. That’s what I expected from Derick Henry but KC held him in check.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 20, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I actually text my buddy last night commenting on those massive holes. They made it look easy for sure. That’s what I expected from *Derick Henry* but KC held him in check.


He looked like he had a massive turd coming out of the back of his helmet yesterday.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 20, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I actually text my buddy last night commenting on those massive holes. They made it look easy for sure. That’s what I expected from Derick Henry but KC held him in check.


Steeler fans love running games.

We won a couple Super Bowls just running. Franco Harris used to get more yards and first downs than Bradshaw. 

And Jerome Bettis kicked ass too a generation later.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2020)

Found my dad's stash... my stash is way better, he thinks none of us know he smokes lol. I kinda want to have some fun with this, maybe next time I see him whip out one of those big ass cigars and start smoking it.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Steeler fans love running games.
> 
> We won a couple Super Bowls just running. Franco Harris used to get more yards and first downs than Bradshaw.
> 
> And Jerome Bettis kicked ass too a generation later.


If Patrick Mahomes and Aaron Rodgers had Allstate instead of State Farm, they would be protected from mayhem like this......


----------



## raratt (Jan 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Found my dad's stash... my stash is way better, he thinks none of us know he smokes lol. I kinda want to have some fun with this, maybe next time I see him whip out one of those big ass cigars and start smoking it.
> 
> View attachment 4460990


Why do the cigs have a pic of a toilet on them?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> Why do the cigs have a pic of a toilet on them?


Pack of butts


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> Why do the cigs have a pic of a toilet on them?


Canadians do things differently than we do...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 20, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Canadians do butt things differently than we do...


Fify


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> Why do the cigs have a pic of a toilet on them?


It's a warning that says cigarettes cause bladder cancer


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's a warning that says cigarettes cause bladder cancer


“somebody’s doing it wrong”


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2020)

the packs of cigarettes with rotten teeth on them would give you nightmares.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 20, 2020)

Windshield cracked the whole way across over the weekend on wife's Jeep, from the little stone hit repair spot that they fixed last October.

Insurance spending out a local replacement guy tomorrow. And I expect him to give me 5 minutes to clean where you can never quite reach right, on the bottom inside. 

I knew that little repair spot would never hold up, just looked bad. Started little cracks from ice and thaw, then it just went. One side then the other a couple minutes later while I was warming it up.

Now I don't have to hit it with a hammer to get a new one. I'll wash it when they're done to check for leaks. Ride around without insp. & emmision sticker for a few days, see if they notice. Lol.


----------



## lokie (Jan 20, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You sure?
> 
> View attachment 4460961


----------



## raratt (Jan 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> the packs of cigarettes with rotten teeth on them would give you nightmares.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4461080


I think our cigarette packs might be grosser. Don't click the link below if you're eating.



Spoiler


----------



## raratt (Jan 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think our cigarette packs might be grosser. Don't click the link below if you're eating.


I have to get my teeth cleaned Wed. I hadn't planned on looking at it.


----------



## raratt (Jan 20, 2020)

Had to improve my self draining saucers, the elbows couldn't hold any weight from the drain pipes. Added a couple wood screws into the elbows to hold them in. I need some universal plastic glue.
Vacuumed the fish tank gravel. Brought the garden hose into the house and ran it into the yard to siphon the water into so I didn't have to carry buckets out. Worked fine.
Beer run, then buds and suds time.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> Vacuumed the fish tank gravel. Brought the garden hose into the house and ran it into the yard to siphon the water into so I didn't have to carry buckets out. Worked fine.


Yeah, I do that when I clean mine as well cause I personally don't look forward to packing 5800 lbs (70 gallons) one bucket at a time.


----------



## raratt (Jan 20, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, I do that when I clean mine as well cause I personally don't look forward to packing 5800 lbs (70 gallons) one bucket at a time.
> 
> View attachment 4461131


I put it off way too long, my recent back problems didn't help any. Our Pleco died last night so I knew I had to do something quick. Ordered some new air stones for the under gravel filter also, they'll be here tomorrow. I'm contemplating getting power heads for it.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 20, 2020)

Managed to finally get an exhaust fan light enough my tent frame can support. A new exhaust inline fan arrived today, on MLK Day, from Amazon. Found a light weight 6" duct fan, installed it in an upper port. My heavy duty old exhaust inline fan weighs over 16 lbs without adding in carbon filter weight, this particular tents poles are already holding up a fairly heavy HLG 550V2 Rspec. I was stressin for days, finally the tent configuration is adequate.

Also have back issues, Raratt. 29 yrs of blacktop work has affected me a lot. It disabled me.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> I put it off way too long, my recent back problems didn't help any. Our Pleco died last night so I knew I had to do something quick. Ordered some new air stones for the under gravel filter also, they'll be here tomorrow. I'm contemplating getting power heads for it.


Sorry about the Pleco and your back.



Couch_Lock said:


> Managed to finally get an exhaust fan light enough my tent frame can support. A new exhaust inline fan arrived today, on MLK Day, from Amazon. Found a light weight 6" duct fan, installed it in an upper port. My heavy duty old exhaust inline fan weighs over 16 lbs without adding in carbon filter weight, this particular tents poles are already holding up a fairly heavy HLG 550V2 Rspec. I was stressin for days, finally the tent configuration is adequate.
> 
> Also have back issues, Raratt. 29 yrs of blacktop work has affected me a lot. It disabled me.


Sorry about your back, awful kind of injury.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 20, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Sorry about the Pleco and your back.
> 
> 
> Sorry about your back, awful kind of injury.


My girl never left, Im surprised........met her in 96, me having been divorced told her Im not marrying again from day 1.......my back has been compromised 10 yrs.

Thanks.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 20, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Also have back issues, Raratt. 29 yrs of blacktop work has affected me a lot. It disabled me.


I did hot tar roofing in the 70's in S. Fla - that shit was brutal & it didn't trash my back but I've had several spots burned off & cut out of my hide.

Excessive sun exposure ain't funny.


----------



## Mitchician (Jan 21, 2020)

Hi everybody, this is just an update on my situation and a genuine apology for my behaviour on this site.
I don't expect forgiveness or to be accepted back here now that I have realised what I've done.
Some of you may not think I've done too much wrong, but I now realise that many of the things I've said and posted about have been ridiculously overzealous, rude, insensitive, and maybe even racist. I broke many boundaries while showing an utter lack of respect for many things, including the history of The United States in particular. I'm so very sorry. From the bottom of my heart.

I used Japanese words with no thought for their history with the US, and didn't even 'click' when I saw pictures on here that should have made me realise what I had done. I have little sense of patriotism and have blocked out many things that cause me mental distress. I occasionally use a few Japanese words in daily speech because I studied Karate for a short time, and while I was doing so, learned a tiny bit of their language. It occurred to me at the time that Karate became quite popular around the world, especially the United States, during the 80's and early 90's. Maybe because this was in my mind, I underestimated the underlying pain still lingering from war times. I also have very little knowledge of history in general.

I posted a recipe for "Afghan" biscuits. I was only thinking of their land race strains and their relevance to this site, nothing more.
I see now how that was completely insensitive.

I'm so sorry, especially to any war veterans in here, who were offended by anything at all that I've posted in my time here.

I acted like a creep to LG and posted pics in her thread without permission. Sorry LG, it was my lousy attempt at making friends.
I wasn't trying to 'woo' a beautiful woman from halfway across the world who's already taken and will always be completely out of my league even when I have sorted my life out. All posts were in good spirits, and I hope you're well and have a happy and successful life.

I didn't support jerryb when his house got broken into, even after he told me personally about that and other stressful things happening with him and his family. I was so low at that point I didn't know if what I said, would sound like it was coming from an honest place or not. I thank you dearly for your support Jerry, even at a time of such pain for you. I want to wish you and your loved ones all the best.

If it looks like I was trying to gain attention for the bush fires, I really hope it didn't look like that and it truly breaks my heart to see so much destruction and was only trying to show support for our friends over there.

I talked about my Indian friends down the road in an insensitive manner, and pretended like I'm some kind of growing sage.
The truth is I'm just a novice in far more areas other than growing and was trying to get attention and praise because of my codependency.

I posted many full sized pictures in many peoples threads including this one, about things that weren't even interesting or accomplishments.

I posted things that had some kind of underlying hidden message, trying to look all clever or something. Don't even know what that was all about.

I acted like I was some kind of hero out to save the planet. Now I realise what I was doing. 'Virtue signalling'.

I was insensitive about a friend's admission of their bipolar disorder, and mental health disorders in general. I also failed to see the irony.
I apologise to anyone on this forum who suffers from *any* mental distress and feels I hurt them in any way.

I expected empathy but offered not a lot to others when they needed it.

I spoke with far more cuss words than I usually do just to try to fit into a certain unruly mob (of bloody good people).

I probably ruined a lot of threads with my pessimism, arrogance, and generally disrespectful attitude.

I had a complete disaster in a certain thread in The Black Briefcase section. That was rock bottom. I was completely gone.
I hope you all believe me when I say it wasn't intentional, but pure ignorance that I displayed, not only in that post, but many others too.

Any and all abusive posts openly or discretely aimed at me were most probably well deserved.
I was/am still sick but that's no excuse, and you all had every right to be mad at me for the things I said and did.

I want to extend my gratitude to any and all members who recognised I wasn't well and defended me when others probably hated my guts.
I also want to thank all you wonderful people who personally offered to 'lend an ear' if I needed it, that really means a lot.

I failed to thank *all the staff* working behind the scenes who all contribute to keeping this place alive and well.
Thank you all so much for your work.

Over the last few days I've been getting some really good help with my problems and also doing tons of exercise and eating very little and very modest foods while smoking *much* less herb. I've decided to ditch my outdoor plants until if/when we go legal and also plan to shut my closet grow down for a while too while trying to taper off completely for a much needed tolerance break.

Finally, I apologise (especially to the cellphone users) for such a long post, but I feel like everything I wrote needed to be said.
I put it in here because I feel like it's where it belongs. My accomplishment today is starting to recover my true self and making a real apology.
I won't be making a return here any time soon, as I'm trying to focus on recovery and self discipline, and being on here is likely to distract me from my goals. I'm also extremely embarrassed. Thank you all for this lesson. I really needed it.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 21, 2020)

Lpena007 said:


> Made my girl cum lol


I remember when I believed my chicks lies. Those were the days


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 21, 2020)

Mitchician said:


> Hi everybody, this is just an update on my situation and a genuine apology for my behaviour on this site.
> I don't expect forgiveness or to be accepted back here now that I have realised what I've done.
> Some of you may not think I've done too much wrong, but I now realise that many of the things I've said and posted about have been ridiculously overzealous, rude, insensitive, and maybe even racist. I broke many boundaries while showing an utter lack of respect for many things, including the history of The United States in particular. I'm so very sorry. From the bottom of my heart.
> 
> ...


Bloody kiwis lol. Go build some damn scaffold sit the hell down and chill the fuck out.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 21, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, I do that when I clean mine as well cause I personally don't look forward to packing 5800 lbs (70 gallons) one bucket at a time.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4461131


I think 5800 lbs would be over 700 gallons. A 70 gallon tank, including gravel and decorations shouldn’t weigh much over 600lbs. The water weight of 70 gallons of just water is about 560 lbs, but the gravel and decorations weigh a little more.

Still, a lot of weight to lug one bucket at a time


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 21, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Bloody kiwis lol. Go build some damn scaffold sit the hell down and chill the fuck out.


This may be part of his 12 step program, making amends for his earlier transgressions in life.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 21, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> This may be part of his 12 step program, making amends for his earlier transgressions in life.


Sorry I should translate from A/NZ language!
Do something to take your mind off it, then relax and smoke a fatty. 
I get why backpackers think we are assholes hahahahaha 
@Mitchician knows my pm always open, he’s been solid since if been speaking to him. Tbh I’ve never witnessed anything untoward’s that he has done. But you are always your own biggest critic.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 21, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Bloody kiwis lol. Go build some damn scaffold sit the hell down and chill the fuck out.


Actually I got that LOL So straya shipped all the peeps with feels to NZ?



Mitchician said:


> Hi everybody, this is just an update on my situation and a genuine apology for my behaviour on this site.
> I don't expect forgiveness or to be accepted back here now that I have realised what I've done.
> Some of you may not think I've done too much wrong, but I now realise that many of the things I've said and posted about have been ridiculously overzealous, rude, insensitive, and maybe even racist. I broke many boundaries while showing an utter lack of respect for many things, including the history of The United States in particular. I'm so very sorry. From the bottom of my heart.
> 
> ...


Whoa! My uncles fought in the Pacific Theater and then my husband was stationed in Japan for 3 years and spoke fluent Japanese. He still uses some words. It bothered no one in my family. Most of your long emoting post is non issues or at least stuff I do so feel free to be insensitive with me anytime you want. Now listen to your neighbor and go chill  glad you didn't leave.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 21, 2020)

New windshield, no more crack or stickers. 
They cut them out and wrap them in a paper towel so you don't get cut. Just hand them to the cops if you get pulled over and let them get cut I guess.

Can't wash with pressure water out of a hose until tomorrow. Can't drive for an hour. Can't slam doors shut with windows up for 24 hours.

The can't drive for an hour isn't about the sealer setting as much as it's if you wreck and deploy the air bag, it can blow the windshield the fuck out.

You gotta wonder who discovered that one. Lol.

Feb. 3 appointment for inspection anyway, it's due. Fuck their 5 business day law to replace stickers, who gives car inspection appointments in 5 days? You go when they have the next opening. My car place is busy but they would sell you replacement stickers for $16 I think. Not paying extra if it's due anyway, that's stupid.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 21, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I think 5800 lbs would be over 700 gallons. A 70 gallon tank, including gravel and decorations shouldn’t weigh much over 600lbs. The water weight of 70 gallons of just water is about 560 lbs, but the gravel and decorations weigh a little more.
> 
> Still, a lot of weight to lug one bucket at a time


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 21, 2020)

Hate this thread cause everytime I see it , it reminds me that I have done absolutely nothing as usual


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 21, 2020)

Mitchician said:


> Hi everybody, this is just an update on my situation and a genuine apology for my behaviour on this site.
> I don't expect forgiveness or to be accepted back here now that I have realised what I've done.
> Some of you may not think I've done too much wrong, but I now realise that many of the things I've said and posted about have been ridiculously overzealous, rude, insensitive, and maybe even racist. I broke many boundaries while showing an utter lack of respect for many things, including the history of The United States in particular. I'm so very sorry. From the bottom of my heart.
> 
> ...


I've seen lots of your post's & never witnessed any abusive or churlish behavior.
Take a break if you must but come on back when you get back on an even keel - you have quite a few friends here.
Myself included.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 21, 2020)

Mitchician said:


> Hi everybody, this is just an update on my situation and a genuine apology for my behaviour on this site.
> I don't expect forgiveness or to be accepted back here now that I have realised what I've done.
> Some of you may not think I've done too much wrong, but I now realise that many of the things I've said and posted about have been ridiculously overzealous, rude, insensitive, and maybe even racist. I broke many boundaries while showing an utter lack of respect for many things, including the history of The United States in particular. I'm so very sorry. From the bottom of my heart.
> 
> ...


Not sure what you're on about, but I do like real ppl. You sure seem to accept responsibility so you are better then most in todays world. Hang in there, bud.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 21, 2020)

Mitchician said:


> Hi everybody, this is just an update on my situation and a genuine apology for my behaviour on this site.
> I don't expect forgiveness or to be accepted back here now that I have realised what I've done.
> Some of you may not think I've done too much wrong, but I now realise that many of the things I've said and posted about have been ridiculously overzealous, rude, insensitive, and maybe even racist. I broke many boundaries while showing an utter lack of respect for many things, including the history of The United States in particular. I'm so very sorry. From the bottom of my heart.
> 
> ...


You're fine, relax a bit


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2020)

Mitchician said:


> Hi everybody, this is just an update on my situation and a genuine apology for my behaviour on this site.
> I don't expect forgiveness or to be accepted back here now that I have realised what I've done.
> Some of you may not think I've done too much wrong, but I now realise that many of the things I've said and posted about have been ridiculously overzealous, rude, insensitive, and maybe even racist. I broke many boundaries while showing an utter lack of respect for many things, including the history of The United States in particular. I'm so very sorry. From the bottom of my heart.
> 
> ...


I don't recall you being creepy with me and your posts in my grow thread were helpful. ~Making friends achievement unlocked~ 

We're all good as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jan 21, 2020)

Mitchician said:


> Hi everybody, this is just an update on my situation and a genuine apology for my behaviour on this site.
> I don't expect forgiveness or to be accepted back here now that I have realised what I've done.
> Some of you may not think I've done too much wrong, but I now realise that many of the things I've said and posted about have been ridiculously overzealous, rude, insensitive, and maybe even racist. I broke many boundaries while showing an utter lack of respect for many things, including the history of The United States in particular. I'm so very sorry. From the bottom of my heart.
> 
> ...


Glad I could help.

Kidding, I don't know you. But it appears the assimilation is complete. Is it possible you've over-estimated, based on what you've read here, your guilt regarding anything? I'd caution against relying on content and accusations posted on this site to conclude you are rude, racist, insensitive to folks with mental disabilities, and everything else you apologized for. 

That would be a big mistake. 

Are you Canadian?


----------



## raratt (Jan 21, 2020)

Another gray morning, at least it isn't foggy. Not predicted to get much rain today. 
Looks like I need to swap some more water out of the fish tank, that's what I get for putting it off for so long. Mornin all.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 21, 2020)

Mitchician said:


> Hi everybody, this is just an update on my situation and a genuine apology for my behaviour on this site.
> I don't expect forgiveness or to be accepted back here now that I have realised what I've done.
> Some of you may not think I've done too much wrong, but I now realise that many of the things I've said and posted about have been ridiculously overzealous, rude, insensitive, and maybe even racist. I broke many boundaries while showing an utter lack of respect for many things, including the history of The United States in particular. I'm so very sorry. From the bottom of my heart.
> 
> ...


I bet you are harder on yourself than you are on others. 
Even if you don't play, I highly recommend the book 'Zen of Golf'. 
Most libraries have a copy.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4461552
> 
> Another gray morning, at least it isn't foggy. Not predicted to get much rain today.
> Looks like I need to swap some more water out of the fish tank, that's what I get for putting it off for so long. Mornin all.


We had a freeze this morning. Chilly day. I’ve been home sick last 2 days so I haven’t been out until just now. Had to get rillos


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 21, 2020)

I'm jelly of your weather.
Good news is: I don't have to plow/shovel today.
Bad news is: That's because the shit is frozen solid as a rock!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 21, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4461524


Off by an order of magnitude


----------



## raratt (Jan 21, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm jelly of your weather.
> Good news is: I don't have to plow/shovel today.
> Bad news is: That's because the shit is frozen solid as a rock!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2020)

raratt said:


>


Someone did that here on the weekend.















Toronto Snow Video Shows GTA Man Attempting To Thaw Driveway With Flamethrower


When a shovel ain't it.




www.narcity.com


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Someone did that here on the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but unfortunately that’s about as effective as fighting off an angry bear with a flyswatter...lol.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 21, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Actually I got that LOL So straya shipped all the peeps with feels to NZ?


Yep we have to keep there economy going but have to make sure we don’t upset them in the process.


----------



## raratt (Jan 21, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Yep we have to keep there economy going but have to make sure we don’t upset them in the process.


I always dreampt about going on a trout fishing trip to NZ. They grow some monsters there.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> I always dreampt about going on a trout fishing trip to NZ. They grow some monsters there.


I dream about troot fishing with @Bobby schmeckle 

pretty sure he grows monsters out there


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 21, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I dream about troot fishing with @Bobby schmeckle
> 
> pretty sure he grows monsters out there


I get the feeling he would be a hoot to fish with.
I make an annual pilgrimage to Arkansas & always make fishing a priority.
I haven't caught a Brown larger than 9 lbs but I'm working on it.
Disclaimer: Not me in the photo but . . . DAMN !


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 21, 2020)

Well I haven’t felt well last couple days. At 1:15 I ate a “fire cube” 

I’m


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Someone did that here on the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Used one of those once to try to burn old paint off concrete blocks.

Worked OK till we caught the water meter wire on fire. Lol.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 21, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I get the feeling he would be a hoot to fish with.
> I make an annual pilgrimage to Arkansas & always make fishing a priority.
> I haven't caught a Brown larger than 9 lbs but I'm working on it.
> Disclaimer: Not me in the photo but . . . DAMN !
> ...



WTH is that? Never saw a fish like it. Mutant?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, but unfortunately that’s about as effective as fighting off an angry bear with a flyswatter...lol.


Looking at the video I don't think he was very successful. I would think that snow is a lot easier to deal with than the skating rink that's going to be made by all that frozen water. 



jerryb73 said:


> Well I haven’t felt well last couple days. At 1:15 I ate a “fire cube”
> 
> I’mView attachment 4461709


Those 140-150mg ones? Are you close to a big comfy pillow? 



tangerinegreen555 said:


> Used one of those once to try to burn old paint off concrete blocks.
> 
> Worked OK till we caught the water meter wire on fire. Lol.


I couldn't be trusted with one of those. So many things I'd like to burn down.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Looking at the video I don't think he was very successful. I would think that snow is a lot easier to deal with than the skating rink that's going to be made by all that frozen water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes 120 I guess. I’m not far away. Figured I’ve been laying around anyway so why not. My boy txt me that I have 20 waiting on me in my locker. Thanks bro...


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 21, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Well I haven’t felt well last couple days. At 1:15 I ate a “fire cube”
> 
> I’mView attachment 4461709


What's a 'Fire Cube'?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> What's a 'Fire Cube'?


Gummies. here's his post on them. 





__





What did you accomplish today?


this is very true.....lol.....or the pull back of a hammer on glock 40...either will suffice... Glock pistols don't have exposed hammers. They are double-action only... :roll:



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 21, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I get the feeling he would be a hoot to fish with.
> I make an annual pilgrimage to Arkansas & always make fishing a priority.
> I haven't caught a Brown larger than 9 lbs but I'm working on it.
> Disclaimer: Not me in the photo but . . . DAMN !
> ...


Dear, sweet Jesus!

I just cummed.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I couldn't be trusted with one of those. So many things I'd like to burn down.






curious2garden said:


> What's a 'Fire Cube'?


A Coma.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 21, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> WTH is that? Never saw a fish like it. Mutant?


Male Dinosaur Brown Troot


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 21, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A Coma.


Hey I’m Chilln  I just smoked. Lol. I’m glad I’m home though.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 21, 2020)

Its that time of year again. My niece dropped off 2 gallons of scallops. I just finished repacking them for the freezer and whipped up some seafood chowder with scallops, haddock, and lobstah.


I was going to sit and trim tonight but after peeling 10lbs of potatos I can barely feel my hands. Sooo worth it though. I wish I could hand y'all a big ole bowl.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 21, 2020)

Went downstairs to deliver an oz. to a custie, so I decided to get a couple of 12 packs of root beer out of my car. There was white slush all over the back seat near the 12 packs, which confused my brain. Did someone break a window? How did frozen slush get inside of my car? Then I realized that some of the cans froze and one just exploded, the bottom of the can just shot out and spilled its contents. I guess it did get down to like 9f degrees, stupid to have left them in the car, but I couldn't carry them up because I had too many bags of groceries. On the plus side, it was super easy to clean up, I simply brushed the frozen mess out onto the ground. No stains or anything. IOW, it's fucking cold here in Chi-town...


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 21, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Its that time of year again. My niece dropped off 2 gallons of scallops. I just finished repacking them for the freezer and whipped up some seafood chowder with scallops, haddock, and lobstah.
> View attachment 4461775
> 
> I was going to sit and trim tonight but after peeling 10lbs of potatos I can barely feel my hands. Sooo worth it though. I wish I could hand y'all a big ole bowl.


That looks amazing..


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 21, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I get the feeling he would be a hoot to fish with.
> I make an annual pilgrimage to Arkansas & always make fishing a priority.
> I haven't caught a Brown larger than 9 lbs but I'm working on it.
> Disclaimer: Not me in the photo but . . . DAMN !
> ...


Sweet jayzus. Jack Nicholson was right, the bastard.

I can’t handle the troot.


----------



## raratt (Jan 21, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> WTH is that? Never saw a fish like it. Mutant?


Males get a "Kype" during mating season, just like salmon when they spawn. Big hooked jaws are better to fight breeding opponents with.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> Males get a "Kype" during mating season, just like salmon when they spawn. Big hooked jaws are better to fight breeding opponents with.


Do they need to make a Kype account?


----------



## raratt (Jan 21, 2020)

Flaming Gorge in Utah has some huge browns in it also. A 33 lb 10 ouncer was pulled out of there.


----------



## raratt (Jan 21, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Do they need to make a Kype account?


They aren't allowed due to their fishy history.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> They aren't allowed due to their fishy history.


knew there was a hook in there somewhere


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> I always dreampt about going on a trout fishing trip to NZ. They grow some monsters there.


Tasmania is where it’s at. We also tell the international tourists to fish in NZ as well


----------



## raratt (Jan 21, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> knew there was a hook in there somewhere


Their scale of misdeeds is great.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gummies. here's his post on them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! Apparently my brain was away on vacation in August.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 21, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> That looks amazing..


It was and we barely put a dent in it.

Those Fire Cubes are 150mg?! 
Couple of those would put me in a coma.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 21, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Do they need to make a Kype account?


Not from what I've been herring.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 21, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I can’t handle the troot.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 21, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not from what I've been herring.


Don’t bet upstream. The troot have some hired mussel this season.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 21, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Don’t bet upstream. The troot have some hired mussel this season.


The hired mussel has no sole.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 21, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> The hired mussel has no sole.


But it wields a mean black(skip)jack for the Big Fish


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 21, 2020)

This doob is much better.
I’m looking at bongs online. What do you think?


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 21, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4461890View attachment 4461888View attachment 4461889
> This doob is much better.
> I’m looking at bongs online. What do you think?


I think if the minimum order is 60 pieces...can I have one please?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 21, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4461890View attachment 4461888View attachment 4461889
> This doob is much better.
> I’m looking at bongs online. What do you think?


For flowers or extracts?
For extracts, go small. For both, those sizes would work but anything over 9 inches is a waste.


Yeah yeah....go on. I know its comin.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 21, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> For flowers or extracts?
> For extracts, go small. For both, those sizes would work but anything over 9 inches is a waste.
> 
> 
> Yeah yeah....go on. I know its comin.


As a 9 1/2er... I am sort a bummed


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 21, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> For flowers or extracts?
> For extracts, go small. For both, those sizes would work but anything over 9 inches is a waste.
> 
> 
> Yeah yeah....go on. I know its comin.


For both 



Mine’s in the drawer


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 21, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> For both
> 
> 
> 
> Mine’s in the drawer


Mine’s in my drawers bwahaa


----------



## raratt (Jan 21, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Mine’s in my drawers bwahaa


Fishing for complements or just trolling for a reaction?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> Fishing for complements or just trolling for a reaction?


I ain’t seine


----------



## raratt (Jan 21, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I ain’t inseine


FIFY


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 21, 2020)

I was walking down the road. A bit high. A bit drunk. All of a sudden I realize I had to piss really bad. In my stupor, i thought it a good idea to take a leak in the middle of the road. I tell you that I accidentally let my pecker slip out of my hand. It hit the road with a thud. An older lady passed out cold on her porch. She is ok now. Just thought I would share.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 21, 2020)

whitebb2727 said:


> I was walking down the road. A bit high. A bit drunk. All of a sudden I realize I had to piss really bad. In my stupor, i thought it a good idea to take a leak in the middle of the road. I tell you that I accidentally let my pecker slip out of my hand. It hit the road with a thud. An older lady passed out cold on her porch. She is ok now. Just thought I would share.
> 
> View attachment 4461910


He Lives!!! Nice seeing ya


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 21, 2020)

whitebb2727 said:


> I was walking down the road. A bit high. A bit drunk. All of a sudden I realize I had to piss really bad. In my stupor, i thought it a good idea to take a leak in the middle of the road. I tell you that I accidentally let my pecker slip out of my hand. It hit the road with a thud. An older lady passed out cold on her porch. She is ok now. Just thought I would share.
> 
> View attachment 4461910


Dude! Where have you BEEN??? Missed you, man...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 21, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> He Lives!!! Nice seeing ya


Yea. Just have a sore cock.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 21, 2020)

And he's back with a huge penis entrance. That's the way to do it...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 21, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Dude! Where have you BEEN??? Missed you, man...


Busy. I havent had much free time.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 21, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I ain’t sane


FIFY


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 21, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Every now and then I picture me throwing some cunt of this mofo View attachment 4461937
> From up there though
> View attachment 4461938



Accidents are known to happen on these job sites. *Push* "Oh, shit! JOE!!! I tried to catch him..."


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 21, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Every now and then I picture me throwing some cunt of this mofo View attachment 4461937
> From up there though
> View attachment 4461938


Crane operators make way to much money, sigh.........


PS If you did would you toss them onto the pallets or rebar?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 21, 2020)

Like this...


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 21, 2020)

whitebb2727 said:


> I was walking down the road. A bit high. A bit drunk. All of a sudden I realize I had to piss really bad. In my stupor, i thought it a good idea to take a leak in the middle of the road. I tell you that I accidentally let my pecker slip out of my hand. It hit the road with a thud. An older lady passed out cold on her porch. She is ok now. Just thought I would share.
> 
> View attachment 4461910


Nice to see you, errr yeah.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 21, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Accidents are known to happen on these job sites. *Push* "Oh, shit! JOE!!! I tried to catch him..."


"Hey Joe, where you goin with that rebar in your chest"


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 21, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> For both
> 
> 
> 
> Mine’s in the drawer


I know they make dual bong/dab rigs but IMO it would be a PITA to keep clean.
For bongs, you want the smoke to go thru a longer diffusion and/or filter through ice.
For extracts, you go for less diffusion to retain terps.
Shop around and I'll bet you could find one for each purpose reasonably priced.
I picked these two up for gifts but kept them because they function better than my expensive MAV recycler. (messy pics. we only smoke in our cave)

The recycler in the back cost less than 30 bucks and functions like a custom piece. If I do a dab, that's the one I reach for.
The teal one was inexpensive and works well too. I found both on the same site as in your post.

I couldnt find a full-size pic of this one but it shows the shower head and the little oil collector pocket thingamajig. That one had the worst pull/drag of any rig I've ever used. Gave it away after the first use. Those shower head diffusers need to be done with precision or they suck. (literally)

Lastly, a good banger. (they don't always include them and its good to have extras) I dont do dabs very often but when I do, I prefer really low temps.


*this concludes Tangs midnight ramblings*
Hope it helps some.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 21, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I know they make dual bong/dab rigs but IMO it would be a PITA to keep clean.
> For bongs, you want the smoke to go thru a longer diffusion and/or filter through ice.
> For extracts, you go for less diffusion to retain terps.
> Shop around and I'll bet you could find one for each purpose reasonably priced.
> ...


Cool glassware, I like a tall bong for flower as well super smooth. I don’t do dabs often I’ve got a press but I just prefer flowers. Is easier to hide a shit load of rosin though.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 22, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> "Hey Joe, where you goin with that rebar in your chest"


Us miner's call that pulling a Phineas...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 22, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I know they make dual bong/dab rigs but IMO it would be a PITA to keep clean.
> For bongs, you want the smoke to go thru a longer diffusion and/or filter through ice.
> For extracts, you go for less diffusion to retain terps.
> Shop around and I'll bet you could find one for each purpose reasonably priced.
> ...


I’ll be right over


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 22, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I know they make dual bong/dab rigs but IMO it would be a PITA to keep clean.
> For bongs, you want the smoke to go thru a longer diffusion and/or filter through ice.
> For extracts, you go for less diffusion to retain terps.
> Shop around and I'll bet you could find one for each purpose reasonably priced.
> ...


When smoking flower in my bong, I'm more concerned with filtration than cooling. 
Very cold water causes vapor to condense in the device, which isn't ideal.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 22, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I know they make dual bong/dab rigs but IMO it would be a PITA to keep clean.
> For bongs, you want the smoke to go thru a longer diffusion and/or filter through ice.
> For extracts, you go for less diffusion to retain terps.
> Shop around and I'll bet you could find one for each purpose reasonably priced.
> ...


OMG that scallop/fish/lobster chowdah and now this!! I'll be right over, let me pack.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 22, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> When smoking flower in my bong, I'm more concerned with filtration than cooling.
> Very cold water causes vapor to condense in the device, which isn't ideal.


Interesting. I haven't been able to do bong hit for long time but I've been curious about those freezable glycerin coils. Same idea?




mysunnyboy said:


> I’ll be right over


Doors always open. You're welcome anytime 




curious2garden said:


> OMG that scallop/fish/lobster chowdah and now this!! I'll be right over, let me pack.


I wish we all lived closer. If you're ever in my neck of the woods we'd love to have you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 22, 2020)

This massively expensive piece of shit has no structural value whatsoever. It’s basically a $80,000 piece of ikea furniture that you can’t even sit on 

it doesn’t even provide shade or rain cover

imagine being this rich


----------



## raratt (Jan 22, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> This massively expensive piece of shit has no structural value whatsoever. It’s basically a $80,000 piece of ikea furniture that you can’t even sit on
> 
> it doesn’t even provide shade or rain cover
> 
> ...


They probably won't even open it to the rest of the attic or vent it in any way. Around here the air in there would be 140+ in the summer.


----------



## raratt (Jan 22, 2020)

Watered the girls this morning, I'll put some pics up on Daly Nugg in a bit. Note to self, put the hose over the pot before turning the pump on.
My grocery shopping was put off until today, but it's done now. I freakin forgot butter AGAIN!. Got the frozen stuff put up, the boy can get the rest of it, my back is done. Buds and suds time.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> They probably won't even open it to the rest of the attic or vent it in any way. Around here the air in there would be 140+ in the summer.


It’s just big timbers standing alone 

the shoulders and ridge tie back into the rafters butbesides that it’s just useless wood doing nothing but standing there


----------



## raratt (Jan 22, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> It’s just big timbers standing alone
> 
> the shoulders and ridge tie back into the rafters butbesides that it’s just useless wood doing nothing but standing there


Architectural interest, just more ascetically pleasing than an empty roof. We have a false gable on our house also.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 22, 2020)

Went to the gym. Cleaned the house. Smoked a Gelato hash backwoods. Eating spaghetti


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 22, 2020)

Made a baby Yoda for for my friends son’s birthday. I’ll pick up some acrylic paint and brushes at the craft store so he can finish it himself.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 22, 2020)

I’m so fucking sick of accomplishing shit everyday. Not even kidding. I can’t fucking wait until I can get away for a vacation. Probably AZ then HI.
Then I gotta start my fucking house!


fucking bullshit. Fuck you PGE


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 22, 2020)

Vacation yeah right! LMAO. I’m gonna be right back to growing full time AND have to build me a new house. Lmao.

i was just kidding about AZ and HI. Sounds good though. I’d be happy just to take one of my boats out fishing!


----------



## Bareback (Jan 22, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m so fucking sick of accomplishing shit everyday. Not even kidding. I can’t fucking wait until I can get away for a vacation. Probably AZ then HI.
> Then I gotta start my fucking house!
> 
> 
> fucking bullshit. Fuck you PGE


Hang in there bro, you can do it.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 22, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m so fucking sick of accomplishing shit everyday. Not even kidding. I can’t fucking wait until I can get away for a vacation. Probably AZ then HI.
> Then I gotta start my fucking house!
> 
> 
> fucking bullshit. Fuck you PGE


You're going to Hawaii?

You lucky dog. I'd love to see Pearl Harbor.

Oh, a joke.
I'd still love to see Pearl Harbor.
How about I go in your place?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 22, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You're going to Hawaii?
> 
> You lucky dog. I'd love to see Pearl Harbor.
> 
> ...


Lmao.
shit, I’ve never even been to see Pearl Harbor! Been to the Islands 10 or so times. I’ve been on Oahu many times but only because that’s where the main flight usually took me to first. Then the wiki wiki bus takes me to an inter-island flight.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 22, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You're going to Hawaii?
> 
> You lucky dog. I'd love to see Pearl Harbor.
> 
> ...


I've been to Pearl a half dozen times & to the USS Arizona memorial.
Just seeing the droplets of oil surface is very painful.
It's a somber place & many people tear up just from the feel of it.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 22, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> ........snip.......
> I wish we all lived closer. If you're ever in my neck of the woods we'd love to have you.


If you ever get to LA holler.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> If you ever get to LA holler.


*Alaska* too.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 23, 2020)

We visited Hawaii in 2016 after our son had gone into remission. He had two priorities on the itinerary. Fishing and Pearl Harbor. Its a profound and sobering experience. One I'll never forget.

It would also be the last time my family would ever vacation together.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> If you ever get to LA holler.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 23, 2020)

I’m making orange danishes for breakfast using my new baking pans and I noticed that their made by a polar bear 

@cannabineer I didn’t know you had your on in of cookware.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 23, 2020)

Today we are finally getting our water heater replaced. 
It's been leaking for a while but it was manageable and we wanted to wait until after the holidays. 

I've gotta relocate my flowering plants to a different part of the house and clear a path in the garage.

My grow is legal but I still don't want people to know about it -- especially strangers. 
It's obvious that the area is used for growing and I've already got a couple of trays of tomatoes started. I'll just tell the plumbers that I'm ramping up for a shitload of marigolds and want to take care of the water heater while it's convenient.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 23, 2020)

I asked my lady to pick up a bottle of red wine to go with the steaks I was making for dinner last night. This is what she came home with.   

Needless to say she doesn't know much about wine. I said either a Cabernet or Merlot. I definitely didn't mean this swill.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 23, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I’m making orange danishes for breakfast using my new baking pans and I noticed that their made by a polar bear View attachment 4462774View attachment 4462775
> 
> @cannabineer I didn’t know you had your on in of cookware. View attachment 4462781


That is really cool! 
hmmm, where are my royalties?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 23, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I asked my lady to pick up a bottle of red wine to go with the steaks I was making for dinner last night. This is what she came home with.
> 
> Needless to say she doesn't know much about wine.



Take heart, it could have been worse!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4462835
> Take heart, it could have been worse!


A whole lotta worse even


----------



## xtsho (Jan 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4462834
> Take heart, it could have been worse!



I don't know, the stuff she got was pretty bad. I took one sip and said no way. As an in your face type of thing she said she loved the wine and ended up drinking the entire bottle. She woke up really cranky this morning and I think she's currently praying to the toilet and offering up the contents of her stomach. And she has to be at work in a couple hours.  I'd have some empathy if she hadn't been so na na na to me last night. That'll teach her, maybe...

And what the hell is a White Merlot? It's still red.


----------



## raratt (Jan 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> A whole lotta worse even
> 
> View attachment 4462836


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4462838


That's Liquid Headache right there


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 23, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I don't know, the stuff she got was pretty bad. I took one sip and said no way. As an in your face type of thing she said she loved the wine and ended up drinking the entire bottle. She woke up really cranky this morning and I think she's currently praying to the toilet and offering up the contents of her stomach. And she has to be at work in a couple hours.  I'd have some empathy if she hadn't been so na na na to me last night. That'll teach her, maybe...
> 
> And what the hell is a White Merlot? It's still red.


Sweet will get you everytime!
If you get a chance try this pinot noir. It's quite good and not outrageously expensive @srh88 turned me onto it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 23, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I don't know, the stuff she got was pretty bad. I took one sip and said no way. As an in your face type of thing she said she loved the wine and ended up drinking the entire bottle. She woke up really cranky this morning and I think she's currently praying to the toilet and offering up the contents of her stomach. And she has to be at work in a couple hours.  I'd have some empathy if she hadn't been so na na na to me last night. That'll teach her, maybe...
> 
> And what the hell is a White Merlot? It's still red.


 I thought all merlot was red. Aren't merlot grapes purple.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4462838


Mad dog 20/20 apparently this is the year for it


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I thought all merlot was red. Aren't merlot grapes purple.


Yeah they just limit the time the wine is in touch with the skin to produce more of a rose than a red.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I thought all merlot was red. Aren't merlot grapes purple.


 Light red


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Mad dog 20/20 apparently this is the year for it


My gag reflex is in hyper drive just looking at that bottle.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 23, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My gag reflex is in hyper drive after just looking at that bottle.


I hear it's a great, recycled, barracks floor wax remover!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah they just limit the time the wine is in touch with the skin to produce more of a rose than a red.


Ah I'm not very knowledgeable about wine. If I drink wine it's white and mixed 50/50 with ginger ale.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jan 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> If you ever get to LA holler.


"Eat some tacos and go for a hike in _LA"_
Hilarious show on hulu


----------



## xtsho (Jan 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I thought all merlot was red. Aren't merlot grapes purple.


I don't know. There is a White Zinfandel as well.

I'll stick to Cabernet which is my favorite. I also like a good RED Merlot as well. And even though Oregon is famous for it's Pinot Noir I don't care for it due to its sweetness.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4462838



I woke up a couple times in a puddle of Mad Dog a few times when I was a teenager. And no the pubble wasn't from spilled wine it was vomit wine.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 23, 2020)

^^^^ This ^^^^


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 23, 2020)

Took down a CMH fixture, accidentally bumped the light watering plants, it dimmed and never came back on. Usually it takes a min or 2 to start coming back on......nothing.

Went to the closet, got the Timber 2 VL and hooked that up (trying to warm up and add RH to the 4 x 4 in a 60 degree CELLAR)....It worked but my back is fkn killin me, lol.......Tent is 6'9" tall


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 23, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Took down a CMH fixture, accidentally bumped the light watering plants, it dimmed and never came back on. Usually it takes a min or 2 to start coming back on......nothing.
> 
> Went to the closet, got the Timber 2 VL and hooked that up (trying to warm up and add RH to the 4 x 4 in a 60 degree tent)....It worked but my back is fkn killin me, lol.......Tent is 6'9" tall


How do you like the Timber?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 23, 2020)

Anyone want to buy a brand new unused bunn coffee maker?


xtsho said:


> I woke up a couple times in a puddle of Mad Dog a few times when I was a teenager. And no the pubble wasn't from spilled wine it was vomit wine.


Never heard of that brand. I had a really bad blackout on Southern Comfort as a teen, the smell alone is enough to start my gag reflex now.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 23, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My gag reflex is in hyper drive just looking at that bottle.





xtsho said:


> I woke up a couple times in a puddle of Mad Dog a few times when I was a teenager. And no the pubble wasn't from spilled wine it was vomit wine.


Mr Tang just glanced over at my screen and caught a glimpse of that bottle of Boons Farm Annie posted and echoed the "gaggy" sentiments posted here followed by "at least its not MD2020"....then I scrolled down and to your post we both busted out laughing.


Laughing Grass said:


> Anyone want to buy a brand new unused bunn coffee maker?
> 
> 
> Never heard of that brand. I had a really bad blackout on Southern Comfort as a teen, the smell alone is enough to start my gag reflex now.


Same. That sickly sweet shit is anything but comforting.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> How do you like the Timber?


Solid well made fixture, cobs are good but prefer the pure brilliant white spectrum HLG is putting out.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 23, 2020)

Maddog 20/20 reminds me of eighth grade and I had a similar southern comfort experience my junior year. 

I used to drink when I got together with my family. Not anymore. I'm a fun drunk, I'm just no good at it. The last time I drank, I puked all down the in and outside of my old man's car and the time before that, I pissed in a packnplay, at my brother's house. There was a baby sleeping inside.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 23, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Maddog 20/20 reminds me of eighth grade and I had a similar southern comfort experience my junior year.
> 
> I used to drink when I got together with my family. Not anymore. I'm a fun drunk, I'm just no good at it. The last time I drank, I puked all down the in and outside of my old man's car and the time before that, I pissed in a packnplay, at my brother's house. There was a baby sleeping inside.


Won a bottle of 20/20 at the church summer bazaar at 14. I may have looked 18, the vendor gave me the prize (spinning wheel luck). Drank it in the woods myself.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 23, 2020)

My brother got sloshed on Canadian Club and opened my oven door and took a big piss. Guess he thought he was lifting the toilet seat. 
I now refer to him as Rusty Zipper.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 23, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I woke up a couple times in a puddle of Mad Dog a few times when I was a teenager. And no the pubble wasn't from spilled wine it was vomit wine.


I remember skipping school to drink mad dog with a buddy -- then puking purple corn flakes. 
It was a learning experience.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 23, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I remember skipping school to drink mad dog with a buddy -- then puking purple corn flakes.
> It was a learning experience.


My 16-year-old kid sister came home one time walleyed drunk. She was lying hanging onto her bed when she made an ominous gurgle. I walked her to the toilet, listening to her hydraulics rise higher and higher. I got her to the toilet almost in time. She didn't have any time to assume the position, so she nuked the bowl from orbit. I laughed and told her she had to clean that up before the folks got home. I almost broke down to help her ... almost.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 23, 2020)

Got a birthday gift from my aunt and uncle back home today. I _was _pretty stoked, I love getting gifts. Not to sound ungrateful but they gave me a freaking beko coffee maker for my birthday... seriously. They know I don't like coffee, the damn thing is for a european plug and who gives a coffee maker as a gift? If I needed a coffee maker I would just buy one. There ought to be a law restricting people from giving cookware or kitchen appliances as gifts.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> My 16-year-old kid sister came home one time walleyed drunk. She was lying hanging onto her bed when she made an ominous gurgle. I walked her to the toilet, listening to her hydraulics rise higher and higher. I got her to the toilet almost in time. She didn't have any time to assume the position, so she nuked the bowl from orbit. I laughed and told her she had to clean that up before the folks got home. I almost broke down to help her ... almost.


I can totally picture you holding her hair, being the good big brother. Did she get it cleaned up before your parents got home?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can totally picture you holding her hair, being the good big brother. Did she get it cleaned up before your parents got home?


Well enough; if the parents knew anything they kept quiet. 

And I didn't hold her hair. I did bring a cleaning towel though. She looked sorta pathetic dabbing at the puke while holding onto the toilet for attitude reference.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Got a birthday gift from my aunt and uncle back home today. I _was _pretty stoked, I love getting gifts. Not to sound ungrateful but they gave me a freaking beko coffee maker for my birthday... seriously. They know I don't like coffee, the damn thing is for a european plug and who gives a coffee maker as a gift? If I needed a coffee maker I would just buy one. There ought to be a law restricting people from giving cookware or kitchen appliances as gifts.


It's prolly a gift they got that never was opened!  I've done that before, I confess. My Dad is hard to buy for, so any gifts we get that kinda suck I wrap up for him.


----------



## kroc (Jan 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Got a birthday gift from my aunt and uncle back home today. I _was _pretty stoked, I love getting gifts. Not to sound ungrateful but they gave me a freaking beko coffee maker for my birthday... seriously. They know I don't like coffee, the damn thing is for a european plug and who gives a coffee maker as a gift? If I needed a coffee maker I would just buy one. There ought to be a law restricting people from giving cookware or kitchen appliances as gifts.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Got a birthday gift from my aunt and uncle back home today. I _was _pretty stoked, I love getting gifts. Not to sound ungrateful but they gave me a freaking beko coffee maker for my birthday... seriously. They know I don't like coffee, the damn thing is for a european plug and who gives a coffee maker as a gift? If I needed a coffee maker I would just buy one. There ought to be a law restricting people from giving cookware or kitchen appliances as gifts.


Lol, i don’t even get birthday gifts from my parents, brother, aunt and uncle...

I’ll take the coffee maker. 

And No, they’re not even jehovas witnesses.



For several years when I had more money, I would buy myself a Christmas tree and put presents under it so I wasn’t disappointed from the lack of gifts.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Well enough; if the parents knew anything they kept quiet.
> 
> And I didn't hold her hair. I did bring a cleaning towel though. She looked sorta pathetic dabbing at the puke while holding onto the toilet for attitude reference.


lol brotherly love. 



Couch_Lock said:


> It's prolly a gift they got that never was opened!  I've done that before, I confess. My Dad is hard to buy for, so any gifts we get that kinda suck I wrap up for him.


I really hope that's not the case. I'd never do that to someone. 



Metasynth said:


> Lol, i don’t even get birthday gifts from my parents, brother, aunt and uncle...
> 
> I’ll take the coffee maker.
> 
> ...


That is so sad  

It's yours if you want it, I'll never use it. The power says 220-240 V 50-60 Hz will that work in north america with a gender bender?









Bean To Cup Coffee Machine CEG5301 | Beko UK


Choose your beans, grind and select a single or double espresso with this Stainless Steel Bean To Cup Coffee Machine. Touch control settings include rinse and clean function so your coffee maker stays in good working order.




www.beko.co.uk


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol brotherly love.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I was joking about the coffee maker. And don’t feel bad...you know who gives you the best presents that you want the most? Yourself. So I always got stuff that I wanted...haha


EDIT: that coffee maker costs 300 euros. Sell that bad boy!!!!!!


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jan 23, 2020)

300 euros, sell it buy something you want

edit ^^^


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Got a birthday gift from my aunt and uncle back home today. I _was _pretty stoked, I love getting gifts. Not to sound ungrateful but they gave me a freaking beko coffee maker for my birthday... seriously. They know I don't like coffee, the damn thing is for a european plug and who gives a coffee maker as a gift? If I needed a coffee maker I would just buy one. There ought to be a law restricting people from giving cookware or kitchen appliances as gifts.


LOL, sounds like a "regift", Euro-plug lmao
300 euros, hell sell it and buy that scooter like Tyler's


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Got a birthday gift from my aunt and uncle back home today. I _was _pretty stoked, I love getting gifts. Not to sound ungrateful but they gave me a freaking beko coffee maker for my birthday... seriously. They know I don't like coffee, the damn thing is for a european plug and who gives a coffee maker as a gift? If I needed a coffee maker I would just buy one. There ought to be a law restricting people from giving cookware or kitchen appliances as gifts.


Speaking of inappropriate gifts I gave my Mrs. a vacuum cleaner one year for Christmas.
Long story short it did NOT go over well.

Nts.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 23, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Speaking of inappropriate gifts I gave my Mrs. a vacuum cleaner one year for Christmas.
> Long story short it did NOT go over well.
> 
> Nts.


“gifts that suck”, so to speak


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 23, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Lol I was joking about the coffee maker. And don’t feel bad...you know who gives you the best presents that you want the most? Yourself. So I always got stuff that I wanted...haha
> 
> 
> EDIT: that coffee maker costs 300 euros. Sell that bad boy!!!!!!


Definitely a regift  They wouldn't spend that much on me... that's like $435 CAD. I'm gonna list it on ebay next week, there's a giant beanbag sofa on wayfair.ca that been calling my name for a while. 









Wayfair Canada - Online Home Store for Furniture, Decor, Outdoors & More - Wayfair Canada


Shop Wayfair Canada for A Zillion Things Home across all styles and budgets. 5,000 brands of furniture, lighting, cookware, and more. Free Shipping on most items.




www.wayfair.ca







Singlemalt said:


> LOL, sounds like a "regift", Euro-plug lmao
> 300 euros, hell sell it and buy that scooter like Tyler's


The scooter is appealing... but there's still three to four months of winter remaining. 



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Speaking of inappropriate gifts I gave my Mrs. a vacuum cleaner one year for Christmas.
> Long story short it did NOT go over well.
> 
> Nts.


 @cannabineer beat me to it.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 23, 2020)

Never got a bday gift in my life, unless I bought it.

Ex wife and current gf wanted to, but I told them my family doesnt do bday gifts. It would be too weird now. I bought myself the HLG grow light, a new 4 x 4 also for my bday last yr


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Definitely a regift  They wouldn't spend that much on me... that's like $435 CAD. I'm gonna list it on ebay next week, there's a giant beanbag sofa on wayfair.ca that been calling my name for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m trying to find a supportive way to say neener.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 23, 2020)

Got new insurance this year, so I met my new doctor, today. BP was good and my bmi is 23.8. Not too shabby. Hoping bloodwork comes back good, too.

Took my sweet ass time going in to work afterwards. Had breakfast with a lil cutie and painted her nails.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> A whole lotta worse even
> 
> View attachment 4462836


Don’t hate on the goon you get drunk and a free inflatable pillow. That’s a good night where I’m from.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 23, 2020)

This isn’t good








Three Americans dead after firefighting water bomber crashes in rural Australia | CNN


Three American crew members have died in Australia after an air tanker crashed in the state of New South Wales, where fires continue to burn out of control.




www.google.com.au


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 23, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Don’t hate on the goon you get drunk and a free inflatable pillow. That’s a good night where I’m from.


I remember when Eric Bana was on Top Gear. He complained that at Bathurst that year they instituted daily limits on how much alcohol an adult was allowed to bring.
It was 24 cans of lager or four liters of wine. “It’s a real hardship.”

So the Big F wouldn’t be allowed at what he described as a huge fight at which auto racing sometimes broke out.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I remember when Eric Bana was on Top Gear. He complained that at Bathurst that year they instituted daily limits on how much alcohol an adult was allowed to bring.
> It was 24 cans of lager or four liters of wine. “It’s a real hardship.”
> 
> So the Big F wouldn’t be allowed at what he described as a huge fight at which auto racing sometimes broke out.


Hahahahaha yeah been there heaps we used to take the door trims off and fill em with spirits and the spare tyre. At the top off the mountain is a war zone Fords v Holdens (chevy) basically shoot fire works at each other throw toilet paper rolls on fire at each other and in the burnout pit people leave there fuel cap open and if you can blow up the car when the drive it 10 points. 
So much fun


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 23, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Hahahahaha yeah been there heaps we used to take the door trims off and fill em with spirits and the spare tyre. At the top off the mountain is a war zone Fords v Holdens (chevy) basically shoot fire works at each other throw toilet paper rolls on fire at each other and in the burnout pit people leave there fuel cap open and if you can blow up the car when the drive it 10 points.
> So much fun


Eric’s a “Ford bloke”.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Eric’s a “Ford bloke”.


Yeah us smart ones are. There are more “Holden” supporters around but there morons.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 23, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> This isn’t good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah just saw that myself in the news. Brave and courageous like all firefighters no matter where they are. R.I.P


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 23, 2020)

Sup people. Just wanted to come say "Hi", so hi.....peace


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 23, 2020)

Made some pizza dough for pizza tomorrow



And stuffed some jalapeños with 4 cheeses and smoked paprika. Gonna cook these in like an hour...yum!


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 23, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Made some pizza dough for pizza tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 4463254
> 
> ...


I like your levelers.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 23, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Made some pizza dough for pizza tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 4463254
> 
> ...


Where the hell are you when I'm hungry?

Like now.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 23, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> I like your levelers.


Anti-capsize capsicum ftw


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 23, 2020)

If you didn't wear gloves when you prepped/cooked then put them on before you pee cause poring milk on "Willie" is a temporary solution.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 23, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If you didn't wear gloves when you prepped/cooked then put them on before you pee cause poring milk on "Willie" is a temporary solution.


Lol yeah I’ve been working with peppers for a while. Only gotta make that mistake once or twice before you learn to wash up after cooking with spice


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 23, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If you didn't wear gloves when you prepped/cooked then put them on before you pee cause poring milk on "Willie" is a temporary solution.


“Jalapeño pecker” is a real condition.

Only you can prevent fires in the ... underbrush.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> “Jalapeño pecker” is a real condition.
> 
> Only you can prevent fires in the ... underbrush.


“Butt jolokia” is worse.
[media]


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 23, 2020)

I made my own cigs for about 5 yrs...buy tobacco leaf off a Virginia tobacco farmer.......derib it, shred it, inject it
Use PG (propylene glycol), heat it in microwave about 30 seconds power level 5 (of 10)//////
take menthol crystals, crush it up with mortar and pestle, add menthol powder to warmed up pg, stir
liquid menthol
a few drops of liq menthol on tobacco shake (the fine powder from a dry leaf shredded) stir it up with fingers
CAUTION: if ya gotta take a pee in the midst of all this WASH HANDS THOROUGHLY....if not..........frozen pecker
been there



one tiny pinch of mentholated shake in center of cig....better then Newports, no 3000 additives, and its not nasty pipe tobacco


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 23, 2020)

I don’t think I’m making the best decisions today...


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 23, 2020)

I'd eat it.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 23, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I don’t think I’m making the best decisions today...
> 
> View attachment 4463308


Lets all get stoned n go to Metas house for teh munchies!!


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jan 23, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Made some pizza dough for pizza tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 4463254
> 
> ...





Metasynth said:


> I don’t think I’m making the best decisions today...
> 
> View attachment 4463308


caper on top, yes chef?


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 23, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> caper on top, yes chef?


Yessir, and horseradish in the mix


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 23, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> I made my own cigs for about 5 yrs...buy tobacco leaf off a Virginia tobacco farmer.......derib it, shred it, inject it
> Use PG (propylene glycol), heat it in microwave about 30 seconds power level 5 (of 10)//////
> take menthol crystals, crush it up with mortar and pestle, add menthol powder to warmed up pg, stir
> liquid menthol
> ...


Seems like a lot of work to cast the known Cancer dice (against the house).


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 23, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> caper on top, yes chef?


no capers - !!


----------



## ANC (Jan 23, 2020)

I just ate two packets of Skittles, I'm not proud of myself.


----------



## lokie (Jan 24, 2020)

ANC said:


> I just ate two packets of Skittles, I'm not proud of myself.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 24, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Seems like a lot of work to cast the known Cancer dice (against the house).


Had the time, 29 yrs of blacktop work led to a devastating back injury.........home anyway


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 24, 2020)

Pulled some roots out of the main drain. Toilets flushing like a champ now.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 24, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Pulled some roots out of the main drain. Toilets flushing like a champ now.
> View attachment 4463615


Don't flush your dead roots, compost them!


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 24, 2020)

I finally made pizzas, the dough made 4 pies...2 veggie, one meatball, and one cheese


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 24, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I finally made pizzas, the dough made 4 pies...2 veggie, one meatball, and one cheese
> 
> View attachment 4463965
> 
> ...


Those look so good!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 24, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Pulled some roots out of the main drain. Toilets flushing like a champ now.
> View attachment 4463615


Ancient coins about!! Conquistador treasure?


----------



## ANC (Jan 24, 2020)

If you like meatballs you should try some south Afrikan frikadel recipes.


----------



## lokie (Jan 25, 2020)

I trashed a few chipped and cruddy glass bowls and picked up a new hybrid .






I like it for the glass smoke feel and the aluminum durability.

Attachments can be purchased for concentrates.







I have not convinced myself that I need them, _YET!_


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 25, 2020)

lokie said:


> I trashed a few chipped and cruddy glass bowls and picked up a new hybrid .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Picard smoked weed, that blue number looks like his sort of pipe


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 25, 2020)

Picked up a couple pork bellies to make bacon with, cut them in half, rubbed them down with cure, and sealed them up in bags to cure for a week before I smoke them. The bellies are just IBP but they were on sale for $1.99 lb. They came from feedlot hogs but once cured and smoked they'll taste like bacon.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Picked up a couple pork bellies to make bacon with, cut them in half, rubbed them down with cure, and sealed them up in bags to cure for a week before I smoke them. The bellies are just IBP but they were on sale for $1.99 lb. They came from feedlot hogs but once cured and smoked they'll taste like bacon.


In my fridge to reheat for tacos tonight.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 25, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Picked up a couple pork bellies to make bacon with, cut them in half, rubbed them down with cure, and sealed them up in bags to cure for a week before I smoke them. The bellies are just IBP but they were on sale for $1.99 lb. They came from feedlot hogs but once cured and smoked they'll taste like bacon.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4464388


One of these days I'm going to make a bacon pie. 









Bacon Pie Recipe by PaulN


Great recipe for Bacon Pie. Simple, delicious and the best part... just 3 ingredients (well, plus salt & pepper)




cookpad.com


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 25, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Pulled some roots out of the main drain. Toilets flushing like a champ now.
> View attachment 4463615


If you rocked one of these, you wouldn't be feeding those tree dreadlocks


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2020)

xtsho said:


> One of these days I'm going to make a bacon pie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dream of the day I can stuff my pork belly into this shell


----------



## raratt (Jan 25, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Pulled some roots out of the main drain. Toilets flushing like a champ now.
> View attachment 4463615


Pulled a chunk about 30 feet long from my yard drain where it goes under the back porch. Had to make a little sump to access the pipes. The ash tree in my yard is bad about roots. Put some RootX in there when I got it cleaned a bit. Still draining after 3 years.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 25, 2020)

Started a Kosher Kush vg tincture, washed dishes, fed plants, started brewing alfalfa tea. Started smoking out of the bong again to switch things up.


----------



## raratt (Jan 25, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> tincture


I need to make more, mine is almost gone. Not making it with Chemdawg this time.


----------



## raratt (Jan 25, 2020)

Checked the girls this morning, looks like the light was a little close on one side. I need to put them on a lower shelf soon, getting tall.
Daughter took our dog in for rabies shots today, since I can't handle her on a crutch. She wanted to jump on everyone, need to get my son to knock off on the "sit up" training.
Dinner is fridge grazing, or some frozen lasagna.
Buds and suds time.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> I need to make more, mine is almost gone. Not making it with Chemdawg this time.


The snow temple tastes so fuckin pungent. Can barely swallow that shit. Still have hella bottles of it lol. Running out of gelato already though.The Kosher Kush buds have a pleasant sweet smell. Hopefully that aroma transfers to the tincture.


----------



## raratt (Jan 25, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> The snow temple tastes so fuckin pungent. Can barely swallow that shit. Still have hella bottles of it lol. Running out of gelato already though.The Kosher Kush buds have a pleasant sweet smell. Hopefully that aroma transfers to the tincture.


I'm using some mixed trim for part of it, then using my Napali Pink buds for a batch. I'm lucky, I can get 190 proof Everclear nearby.


----------



## raratt (Jan 25, 2020)

I accomplished this also.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 25, 2020)

I built a 10x12 wood shed , well I framed and roofed it .....walls are probably optional but I will put on three just for good measure. I have about 2 cords already split and probably 4 cords to split. I really don’t want any of it to go to waste so I built a shed, I should have done it years ago but better late than never.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 26, 2020)

Ummm...I'm not constipated anymore....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 26, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Ummm...I'm not constipated anymore....


... no shit?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 26, 2020)

lokie said:


> I trashed a few chipped and cruddy glass bowls and picked up a new hybrid .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought the same one in black (minus the attachments) for Mr Tang. It was only way I could get him to give up his nasty dated old brass pipes. He luvs it!


----------



## Just Be (Jan 26, 2020)

Roasted a 14 lb turkey


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 26, 2020)

lokie said:


> I trashed a few chipped and cruddy glass bowls and picked up a new hybrid .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We sell these at the shop I work at. I was playing around with those just last week, thinking I might buy one... didn't realize they have attachments. 
Let me know how many times you drop it before anything breaks. 

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 26, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> We sell these at the shop I work at. I was playing around with those just last week, thinking I might buy one... didn't realize they have attachments.
> Let me know how many times you drop it before anything breaks.
> 
> SH420


I sort of want one purely for the coolness factor.

Amazon has the Chinese knockoff for 1/3 the price, and I won’t buy that.


----------



## GrnTHUMb23 (Jan 26, 2020)

420God said:


> What did you do today that you're proud of? Something at work, home, school, personal achievement, etc...
> 
> 
> Today I had gravel dropped off and I put in a new driveway. It was a lot of work but I got it done quicker than I thought I would.


Good deal , myself transplanted six, cloned 10 more, and hung new pump and filter an new lights n tents...
Speaking of which , what ur opion on in-take or out take of air w/carbon filter..I have the pump/fan out side tent pushing AIR InTO tent n up to the filter and out n tent? So its FRESH AIR., do i need another pump/in line fan to suck it out ?... thanx for input also


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## Bubbas.dad (Jan 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> I accomplished this also.
> View attachment 4464602


I am so stealing this...


----------



## Bareback (Jan 26, 2020)

Just got home with a couple bags of blood meal and bone meal, about to cook up a fresh batch of soil. I’m down to my last 100#s of compost will only be half that here shortly .


----------



## raratt (Jan 26, 2020)

GrnTHUMb23 said:


> Good deal , myself transplanted six, cloned 10 more, and hung new pump and filter an new lights n tents...
> Speaking of which , what ur opion on in-take or out take of air w/carbon filter..I have the pump/fan out side tent pushing AIR InTO tent n up to the filter and out n tent? So its FRESH AIR., do i need another pump/in line fan to suck it out ?... thanx for input also


I would ask that in this forum: https://www.rollitup.org/f/grow-room-design-setup.66/


----------



## Bareback (Jan 26, 2020)

Taters ,onions , peppers fried in bacon grease ..... happy wife......happy life.


----------



## Just Be (Jan 26, 2020)

Just Be said:


> Roasted a 14 lb turkey


Ate 7 lbs of turkey


----------



## Bareback (Jan 26, 2020)

GrnTHUMb23 said:


> Good deal , myself transplanted six, cloned 10 more, and hung new pump and filter an new lights n tents...
> Speaking of which , what ur opion on in-take or out take of air w/carbon filter..I have the pump/fan out side tent pushing AIR InTO tent n up to the filter and out n tent? So its FRESH AIR., do i need another pump/in line fan to suck it out ?... thanx for input also


Pump out passive in or the filter ain’t gonna help.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 26, 2020)

Making a chocolate chess pie


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 26, 2020)

I also have a couple frozen pie crusts for a rainy day...I think I’m gonna make a blueberry pie too...


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 26, 2020)

Chess pie is out of the oven



And I didn’t have enough blueberries, so I have to add a few raspberries...



And I couldn’t just settle for the premade pie crust by itself, so I rolled out some dough and did a lattice top


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 26, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Chess pie is out of the oven
> 
> View attachment 4465187
> 
> ...


Pie crust of the gods
Meticulously woven
Of the dough of yes


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Pie crust of the gods
> Meticulously woven
> Of the dough of yes


Very nice pie-ku 
Delicious belly music
Pastry for the soul


----------



## Bubbas.dad (Jan 26, 2020)

Looking gooooood.....


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 26, 2020)

Kosher Kush tincture tastes pleasant in an espresso.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 26, 2020)

Chocolate chess pie


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 26, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Chocolate chess pie
> 
> View attachment 4465288View attachment 4465289


Chocolate checkmate.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 26, 2020)

Did a bit of pastery today myself.
The ribs are awaiting the carmalizing but have cooked a bit over 2 hours.
Apple pie w/ homemade crust.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 26, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Chess pie is out of the oven
> 
> View attachment 4465187
> 
> ...


Please tell me you sprinkle left over crust w/ cinnamon & sugar + bake.
Mom used to do that (and I do now) I think I loved it as much as the finished pie.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 26, 2020)

oh....had the GF get out my barber kit and cut my hair.

bye bye MULLET


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 26, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Please tell me you sprinkle left over crust w/ cinnamon & sugar & bake.
> Mom used to do that & I think I liked it as much as the finished pie.


Wife still does that all the time.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 26, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Please tell me you sprinkle left over crust w/ cinnamon & sugar + bake.
> Mom used to do that (and I do now) I think I loved it as much as the finished pie.


My mom did that...Cinnamon swirls........we robbed the stash as kids


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 26, 2020)

Haven't seen those in YEARS........delicious.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 26, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Please tell me you sprinkle left over crust w/ cinnamon & sugar + bake.
> Mom used to do that (and I do now) I think I lived it as much as the finished pie.


Mama was thrifty. When she made a three-stage breaded (flour, egg, crumbs) fry-up, the leftover breading was combined and fried to make a “Backerl” patty, a little baked thing. I was delighted when it was my turn to score it.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 26, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Please tell me you sprinkle left over crust w/ cinnamon & sugar + bake.
> Mom used to do that (and I do now) I think I lived it as much as the finished pie.


Grandma did this all the time. Forgot about this. Thanks.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 26, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> oh....had the GF get out my barber kit and cut my hair.
> 
> bye bye MULLET


A mullet, for real?
Here you could get a historic license plate for a real one.


----------



## raratt (Jan 26, 2020)

I'm freakin extremely hungry now. Anyway, the only baking I worked on today is myself. Made a pint of tincture with some trim and broke down a couple jars of bud to be decarbed in the morning. Put a couple new "feet" on a floor shelf to set the girls on. I don't like putting them on the cold concrete so I made a raised platform. They are getting too tall to sit on the milk crates. Watching the motorcycle auction in Vegas, some beautiful bikes there. Buds and suds time.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> A mullet, for real?
> Here you could get a historic license plate for a real one.


it was almost a mullet, lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 26, 2020)

Ok, that's it, I'm hungry now

Damit


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 26, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Kosher Kush tincture tastes pleasant in an espresso.View attachment 4465230


The hanging drop tells me that is high-octane


----------



## Bareback (Jan 26, 2020)

I cooked a tenderloin, Lima beans, Mac & cheese and fried cabbage. Farts will be risky for a day or two.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 26, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I cooked a tenderloin, Lima beans, Mac & cheese and fried cabbage. Farts will be risky for a day or two.


No pickled eggs = you’re not serious about this


----------



## Bareback (Jan 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> No pickled eggs = you’re not serious about this


I’ll make some deviled eggs later in the week, but I don’t think l’m brave enough to do both on the same day .


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 26, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I’ll make some deviled eggs later in the week, but I don’t think l’m brave enough to do both on the same day .


Use extra devil


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 26, 2020)

Deviled eggs, little paprika yum......

Just beware of the bathroom the next day....eek....match time


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 26, 2020)

Good looks and can cook too!


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 26, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Please tell me you sprinkle left over crust w/ cinnamon & sugar + bake.
> Mom used to do that (and I do now) I think I lived it as much as the finished pie.


I sprinkled both the lattice crust and the leftover crust with cinnamon and sugar...though the leftover crust cookies were the first to go


----------



## GrnTHUMb23 (Jan 26, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Pump out passive in or the filter ain’t gonna help.


Thankz


----------



## doublejj (Jan 26, 2020)

Found a case of N95 face masks at a local store. they are sold out on Amazon....


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 27, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Found a case of N95 face masks at a local store. they are sold out on Amazon....
> 
> View attachment 4465473


Now u can safely visit China!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 27, 2020)

You know a baby shower is gonna be lit when they pull out the tequila rose shooters.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 27, 2020)

Sitting at the Ford garage waiting.

Took the dog for a ride to my buddy's house and we went in to visit for a half hour.

Then when we went to leave, I started my 2017 F 150 with 5600 miles on it and the dashboard was dead, window down an inch won't go up.

Turned it off and on a couple times, then dash came back on but with a big orange wrench alarm.

So they squeezed me in for a diagnostic computer readout. Been in there for a half hour, phone connected to truck so I can see everytime they start it.

To complicate things, the damn alarm cleared on dash as soon as I pulled in, but the guy says it will still be on computer (he hopes). 

5600 miles, perfect shape, I never drive it hard, WTF?

Always something I guess.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 27, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I cooked a tenderloin, Lima beans, Mac & cheese and fried cabbage. Farts will be risky for a day or two.


You should have added roasted asparagus topped with parm to all that, to guarantee the best shot at multiple odors from both ends.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 27, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4465878
> Sitting at the Ford garage waiting.
> 
> Took the dog for a ride to my buddy's house and we went in to visit for a half hour.
> ...


I bought a brand new Ford truck once -- in 1988. 

Fool me once, shame on you...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 27, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> You could simply fill gel caps with it and swallow with some water.


I was with a bunch of friends this weekend and five of us ate about a 1.5ml of oil on crackers, I had little bit, about the size of a grain of rice, the others ate way more than that... only one puked, that stuff has to be the worst tasting thing I've ever put in my mouth lol. The high was alright, I think my cookies are stronger.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 27, 2020)

Beautiful day down here in Tejas. Sunny and 65f today. Coffee has been up for a while......
Enjoying the porch today. 


Time for some lunch, then finish my yard work....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 27, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Beautiful day down here in Tejas. Sunny and 65f today. Coffee has been up for a while......
> Enjoying the porch today.
> View attachment 4465892
> 
> Time for some lunch, then finish my yard work....


Looks like you've got a Screw Loose.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 27, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4465878
> Sitting at the Ford garage waiting.
> 
> Took the dog for a ride to my buddy's house and we went in to visit for a half hour.
> ...


So, no codes on computer so they started reading the FoMoCo bulletins and found the fix.

Apparently, the computers can 'overload' for reasons unknown. They disconnected and reconnected battery and it's fine.

So now I guess I have to size up the correct socket and carry it around with me all the time.

Technology, lol.

Could have been worse.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 27, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Looks like you've got a Screw Loose.


Lol, if you ask my wife, she'll tell you I have a few more than one screw loose....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 27, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So, no codes on computer so they started reading the FoMoCo bulletins and found the fix.
> 
> Apparently, the computers can 'overload' for reasons unknown. They disconnected and reconnected battery and it's fine.
> 
> ...


My guess would be 10mm socket just because those little bastards have legs & run away at every opportunity like a toddler who's been asked what they have in their mouth.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 27, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So now I guess I have to size up the correct socket and carry it around with me all the time.


10mm for the win


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 27, 2020)

TnT is where I find my sensory transduction pushed to the outer limits. One page I'm salivating, the next gagging, and the next falling over in hysterics. 

But theres definitely some culinary skills in here. 
I kept it super simple. In-between trimming I made a prime rib with baked taters and sautéed asparagus. It came out great but these bakers are waaay too big, even halved.



I pulled this out a 120F and let it rest for a good 30min.


I'm so full I can barely move so I'm gonna take a break before I resume trimming. I've got a new batch of shatter I need to test anyway..
Cleaned my glass too


This was intended for edibles because I still have a lot from last run but it came out really nice.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 27, 2020)

Making a half pound of butter... 2 sticks, 14 grams

EDIT: Added an additional 10+ grams after initially mixing, making it closer to 24 grams in 1/2 lb of butter (2 sticks)

Doin it the olds fashioned way...no magic butter machines ir fancy gadgets...not even busting out the crock pot for such a small batch. Just a little water, 2 sticks of butter, and the weed/trim mix.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 27, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Making a half pound of butter... 2 sticks, 14 grams
> 
> Doin it the olds fashioned way...no magic butter machines ir fancy gadgets...not even busting out the crock pot for such a small batch. Just a little water, 2 sticks of butter, and the weed/trim mix.
> 
> View attachment 4465973


You don't decarboxylate your weed beforehand? What kind of edibles are you making?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 27, 2020)

Hit the gym, moved one of the greenhouses, tilled most of the backyard. Time to smoke and eat some good ole franks and beans.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> You don't decarboxylate your weed beforehand? What kind of edibles are you making?


I’m makin caramels and I have to bring that up to like 220 degrees, and it takes a WHILE for the water in the cream to boil off so it’ll decarb when I make the caramels with the butter...

At least that’s what I’ve done in the past

Though I may have put a lot of weed for the amount of butter I used...lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 27, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I’m makin caramels and I have to bring that up to like 220 degrees, and it takes a WHILE for the water in the cream to boil off so it’ll decarb when I make the caramels with the butter...
> 
> At least that’s what I’ve done in the past
> 
> ...


I'm not familiar with that process. So you cook your butter until all the water is gone then strain the weed out? @cannabineer suggested something similar to me when I was making infused oil. I'm intested to see what your finished caramels look like.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not familiar with that process. So you cook your butter until all the water is gone then strain the weed out? @cannabineer suggested something similar to me when I was making infused oil. I'm intested to see what your finished caramels look like.


The water is in there to make sure it doesn’t get too hot when infusing the butter, then I strain out the weed, freeze the butter/water mix.

The butter floats to the top, and a lot of the undesirables like some of the chlorophyll come out in the water. Toss the water, save the butter.

Let solidify again.

Then, I’ll melt the green butter with some more fresh water to “wash” it. It helps pull undesirable taste and more chlorophyll out of the butter. Then freeze again, toss water, and repeat. I usually wash my butter three times to get rid of some of that nasty taste.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 27, 2020)

I make my butter much the same but I will additionally "wash" off the bottom of the frozen butter cake as I find green "gunk" (a scientifical term - Google it) on the bottom side.


----------



## raratt (Jan 27, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Looks like you've got a Screw Loose.


He didn't notice, his glasses are in the case...


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 27, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I make my butter much the same but I will additionally "wash" off the bottom of the frozen butter cake as I find green "gunk" (a scientifical term - Google it) on the bottom side.


Milk solids


----------



## raratt (Jan 27, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> freeze the butter/water mix.


I put it in my fridge, the butter solidifies on top and it's easy to separate it from the water. I found out it doesn't have much of a shelf life so next time I'm going to measure it out and freeze the cups of it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> He didn't notice, his glasses are in the case...
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Oh I knew they were, those readers come in handy when doing stuff these days


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 27, 2020)

Wtf?  oops


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 27, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> The water is in there to make sure it doesn’t get too hot when infusing the butter, then I strain out the weed, freeze the butter/water mix.
> 
> The butter floats to the top, and a lot of the undesirables like some of the chlorophyll come out in the water. Toss the water, save the butter.
> 
> ...


lol okay I misunderstood and thought you were cooking off all your water. Does washing your butter make that much of a difference? Can you still taste weed? That's the one thing about edibles that I really hate. I brush my teeth before I eat a cookie then again afterwards and you can still taste it over the toothpaste.



raratt said:


> I put it in my fridge, the butter solidifies on top and it's easy to separate it from the water. I found out it doesn't have much of a shelf life so next time I'm going to measure it out and freeze the cups of it.


why no just make a big batch of edibles then freeze them?


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol okay I misunderstood and thought you were cooking off all your water. Does washing your butter make that much of a difference? Can you still taste weed? That's the one thing about edibles that I really hate. I brush my teeth before I eat a cookie then again afterwards and you can still taste it over the toothpaste.
> 
> 
> 
> why no just make a big batch of edibles then freeze them?


Yes, the more you wash, the more nasties you wash out of your butter. It gets milder flavored. You can still taste it, but not nearly as much as if you don’t wash at all


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 27, 2020)

Ran 20 miles with the wife.


----------



## raratt (Jan 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> why no just make a big batch of edibles then freeze them?


I was waffling on what to make with it, I should have a plan before I make it I guess...


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 27, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Ran 20 miles with the wife.


20 miles????

I'd ONLY do that to avoid police!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 27, 2020)

Im 61 years old, a personal trainer, and have run a 2:38 Marathon back in 83. Im old now, and slowed down, but I can go forever. Wifey is only 45.

Was also Ky AAU 148lbs Powerlifting champ in 85. My training partner was Rick Cornette, who at the time held the world record in the Squat at 242.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 27, 2020)

I ran the 100 yd dash and was part of the 440 relay team at state finals, back in the day. 64 yrs old, recently reversed diabetes.


----------



## raratt (Jan 27, 2020)

I spent the night at Holiday Inn Express once.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> I spent the night at Holiday Inn Express once.


----------



## raratt (Jan 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


>


They reminded me I needed to do that the next morning at breakfast.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 27, 2020)

I spotted balls on a plant this afternoon and decided to give them all a check up. 

3 out of 4 gorilla wrecks (cannaventure) had balls galore and got culled. 

Most of them had typical genitalia but the clone from my previous run had a couple of hairy balls (pistils).


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 27, 2020)

Wifey is training for a 50 miler. We run around 80 miles a week at the moment, and she will up it to 120, and then taper for the race.

 
*Big Turtle 50 Miler *
April 25th
Morehead, KY 
50m


----------



## Bubbas.dad (Jan 27, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I spotted balls on a plant this afternoon and decided to give them all a check up.
> 
> 3 out of 4 gorilla wrecks (cannaventure) had balls galore and got culled.
> 
> ...


The horror! the horror!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 27, 2020)

Non-stop music and plant shit for the last 4 days. Each night I have harvested another tray of 22 sog plants, staked and pruned the next 22, put 33 clones from the cloner into my black solo cups with vermiculite. Tonight I have to pot 22 large clones to fill another tray, and tomorrow I need to cut the moms to fill up the 36 site aerocloner. Then I'll be done with major plant shit for another week, SO looking forward to the break. Over the same time period I had a studio session with my DJ/producer to make some new beats (while getting drunk and very stoned), next day my pianist buddy stopped by to run through some Dvorak sonatas (also got drunk and stoned), and yesterday my sexy married violinist gf came over to read through some cool violin duets. I really missed her as she was in Mexico for a couple of weeks, and came back tan, relaxed and extra hot. Been selling a lot of weed over the last week, too, about half a pound. Also been booking a lot of new gigs. Super busy, but I managed to almost catch up on the usual TNT threads. That's difficult to do, you fuckers post a LOT  Missed you guys...


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 27, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> 20 miles????
> 
> I'd ONLY do that to avoid police!


And it would have to be pretty serious. Lol


----------



## raratt (Jan 27, 2020)

Checked the girls this morning, they are looking happy. They'll need water tomorrow. Looked in the wife's pineapple that's in there also, and it's going to produce a pineapple, I'll take some pics when the flower gets bigger. Buds and suds time started awhile ago.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 27, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My guess would be 10mm socket just because those little bastards have legs & run away at every opportunity like a toddler who's been asked what they have in their mouth.
> 
> View attachment 4465923


Using the Metric system you’ve come to the light. Leave the imperial forces behind


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 27, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Using the Metric system you’ve come to the light. Leave the imperial forces behind
> View attachment 4466073


Those Imperial measures are strong. Darth Gallon compels me.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 27, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You should have added roasted asparagus topped with parm to all that, to guarantee the best shot at multiple odors from both ends.


Sounds delicious, but I could barely stand myself today and if it wasn’t for the Mac and cheese ( the glue that binds ) I probably would have soiled myself.... okay to be honest I haven’t checked to see how clean the fruit of the looms are yet.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 27, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> 20 miles????
> 
> I'd ONLY do that to avoid police!


Or a pissed off wife.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 28, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Or a pissed off wife.


Only 6 miles off a marathon what a pussy!!
I ran 6 on the weekend. By the 4th I regretted running so far from home, by the 5th I regretted the invention of running all together and by the 6th my body and mind gave up and I autopiloted home. My knees aren’t liking the running, so I’ll hit the pushie for a bit.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 28, 2020)

Your running to far. 

Look into Periodization. Slowly build up over a 10 weeks period

If you've been running 20 miles a week, take a week off, and start running again at 50% effort, and start with 50% distance of what you have been running. Don't add more than 10% per week, and increase intensity 5% per week. Never increase more than 10% distance per week.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2020)

Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Non-stop music and plant shit for the last 4 days. Each night I have harvested another tray of 22 sog plants, staked and pruned the next 22, put 33 clones from the cloner into my black solo cups with vermiculite. Tonight I have to pot 22 large clones to fill another tray, and tomorrow I need to cut the moms to fill up the 36 site aerocloner. Then I'll be done with major plant shit for another week, SO looking forward to the break. Over the same time period I had a studio session with my DJ/producer to make some new beats (while getting drunk and very stoned), next day my pianist buddy stopped by to run through some Dvorak sonatas (also got drunk and stoned), and yesterday my sexy married violinist gf came over to read through some cool violin duets. I really missed her as she was in Mexico for a couple of weeks, and came back tan, relaxed and extra hot. Been selling a lot of weed over the last week, too, about half a pound. Also been booking a lot of new gigs. Super busy, but I managed to almost catch up on the usual TNT threads. That's difficult to do, you fuckers post a LOT  Missed you guys...


Is your back all healed up now?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> “Jalapeño pecker” is a real condition.
> 
> Only you can prevent fires in the ... underbrush.


I'll never forget the time I used some muscle rub and not long after the wife and I start going at it. Im rubbing and fingering and then not to long into sex it starts to burn. 

Not something you forget.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 28, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I make my butter much the same but I will additionally "wash" off the bottom of the frozen butter cake as I find green "gunk" (a scientifical term - Google it) on the bottom side.


You can add water and melt again up to three times to completely remove sediment and green taste.


----------



## 420God (Jan 28, 2020)

SCBA training last night.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 28, 2020)

whitebb2727 said:


> I'll never forget the time I used some muscle rub and not long after the wife and I start going at it. Im rubbing and fingering and then not to long into sex it starts to burn.
> 
> Not something you forget.


It can turn a man ben-gay.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 28, 2020)

420God said:


> SCBA training last night.
> View attachment 4466378


----------



## 420God (Jan 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


>


Lol that's great! First thing I said after i put the mask on "I am your father". The trainer shut my mic off.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> I ran the 100 yd dash and was part of the 440 relay team at state finals, back in the day. 64 yrs old, recently reversed diabetes.


I could do the standing broad jump onto a moving gurney (this was before we could change gurney height so I'm secure in my title) and for 2 consecutive years was the buffer riding champ.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2020)

420God said:


> SCBA training last night.
> View attachment 4466378


LOVE IT! When the woo hoo flu is over and we are all dead, please remember us kindly ;D


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 28, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Only 6 miles off a marathon what a pussy!!
> I ran 6 on the weekend. By the 4th I regretted running so far from home, by the 5th I regretted the invention of running all together and by the 6th my body and mind gave up and I autopiloted home. My knees aren’t liking the running, so I’ll hit the pushie for a bit.


My nephew's friend signed up for an Ultramarathon & then received transfer orders so he asked my nephew if he'd like to run it (with no previous training other than his standard SF Army training & the kid did it! He's tough as nails to be able to just up & run 50 miles at virtually the drop of a hat.

I think twice about having to drive that far.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 28, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My nephew's friend signed up for an Ultramarathon & then received transfer orders so he asked my nephew if he'd like to run it (with no previous training other than his standard SF Army training & the kid did it! He's tough as nails to be able to just up & run 50 miles at virtually the drop of a hat.
> 
> I think twice about having to drive that far.


I don’t now how they do it some people are naturals.
This is my my favourite running story kind of the Aussie Forest Gump. 800 + km’s and 61 years old and turned up in overalls and work boots to run it. Plus wins it








Cliff Young (athlete) - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 28, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> I don’t now how they do it some people are naturals.
> This is my my favourite running story kind of the Aussie Forest Gump. 800 + km’s and 61 years old and turned up in overalls and work boots to run it. Plus wins it
> 
> 
> ...


I had never heard of him before.

Wow !


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2020)

420God said:


> SCBA training last night.
> View attachment 4466378


I feel claustrophobic just looking at that picture.


----------



## 420God (Jan 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I feel claustrophobic just looking at that picture.


With all that on I had to crawl hands and knees following 300ft of fire hose through an obstacle course in a pitch black shop.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2020)

420God said:


> With all that on I had to crawl hands and knees following 300ft of fire hose through an obstacle course in a pitch black shop.


Nope not in a million years lol. It doesn't freak you out having all that weight on top of you? Can you breath properly wearing that?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2020)

I got an email from a recruiter on linkedin today. They want to do a phone interview on Thursday for a benefits administrator position. They couldn't tell me anything about the company other than it's downtown Toronto.  Crazy I haven't updated my linkedin page for five years, it still says I work for the company I left in 2015 lol. I have zero interest in joining the workforce full time or being a slave to a time clock, but I'm super curious to know who the company is and how they found me. I agreed to the phone interview on Thursday, I figured it can't hurt to hear them out and maybe it's position with flexible time and light responsibility.


----------



## 420God (Jan 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nope not in a million years lol. It doesn't freak you out having all that weight on top of you? Can you breath properly wearing that?


I can breath in it just fine, steady breaths, and I'm already used to wearing stuff like that when I was a welder and having to climb inside tankers to work. Use to bother me but not so much anymore.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2020)

420God said:


> I can breath in it just fine, steady breaths, and I'm already used to wearing stuff like that when I was a welder and having to climb inside tankers to work. Use to bother me but not so much anymore.


I can't stand being under heavy comforters or big bulky jackets. I'd probably have a panic attack if I had to wear all that and exert myself. 

playing with water sounds like fun tho. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3308178105923404


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is your back all healed up now?



Thanks for asking, you are a sweetheart. It is MUCH better. It is still a little tweaky, but no real pain. I've been doing a lot of planking exercises to strengthen my core while keeping my back relatively straight, I never knew how challenging that is. I also have a sturdy brace to wear when I need to lift and carry heavy items. I want to make sure I'm ready for the hectic gig season coming up, I never want to be out of commission like that again...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 28, 2020)

I'm on Day 5 of a 7 day juice cleanse, and I've been quite hangry lately. I just wanted to detox and give my digestive system a break, but holy shit is this challenging. I didn't think I'd drop this much weight, either, but I'm looking forward to a few big meals to put a little back on. Some of my women friends are telling me not to just jump back in to eating normally when the cleanse is over, but to introduce solid foods back gradually. I believe I'll ignore their sage advice, and eat an entire large pizza by myself on Friday morning


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 28, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm on Day 5 of a 7 day juice cleanse, and I've been quite hangry lately. I just wanted to detox and give my digestive system a break, but holy shit is this challenging. I didn't think I'd drop this much weight, either, but I'm looking forward to a few big meals to put a little back on. Some of my women friends are telling me not to just jump back in to eating normally when the cleanse is over, but to introduce solid foods back gradually. I believe I'll ignore their sage advice, and eat an entire large pizza by myself on Friday morning


Mission Control reports that fueling is complete ...


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm on Day 5 of a 7 day juice cleanse, and I've been quite hangry lately. I just wanted to detox and give my digestive system a break, but holy shit is this challenging. I didn't think I'd drop this much weight, either, but I'm looking forward to a few big meals to put a little back on. Some of my women friends are telling me not to just jump back in to eating normally when the cleanse is over, but to introduce solid foods back gradually. I believe I'll ignore their sage advice, and eat an entire large pizza by myself on Friday morning


I'd suggest a steak to wash that pesky pizza down.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 28, 2020)

Let's see, I lugged 10 gallons of distilled water up the stairs and down into the basement. Grocery shopped with Beth and did little else.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Let's see, I lugged 10 gallons of distilled water up the stairs and down into the basement. Grocery shopped with Beth and did little else.


Wait, scratch that, you went up the stairs to go down the stairs? Shit this weed is good.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 28, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Wait, scratch that, you went up the stairs to go down the stairs? Shit this weed is good.


Ya, blacktop driveway, pop the trunk, carry groceries and 10 one gallon bottles of DW up a set of concete steps to the side door of the house, Front steps are farther from driveway and also concrete. Cellar is about 16 steps down off the kitchen......felt like a weightlifter today.....



Got lit soon after....


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Ya, blacktop driveway, pop the trunk, carry groceries and 10 one gallon bottles of DW up a set of concete steps to the side door of the house, Front steps are farther from driveway and also concrete. Cellar is about 16 steps down off the kitchen......felt like a weightlifter today.....
> 
> 
> 
> Got lit soon after....


I'd get a hose and put it through the basement window! Humping water is way to much work. Any reason you need to use distilled as opposed to RO or just plain tap?


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 28, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'd get a hose and put it through the basement window! Humping water is way to much work. Any reason you need to use distilled as opposed to RO or just plain tap?


Ya, the humidifier I bought requires distilled......so it states, I guess to eliminate mold and mildew possibilities.




https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07RQX4CJT/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



3rd INDOOR grow= no PM, no bugs, no probs ever other then keeping RH consistent

I've had a backyard garden for years, though.....Mostly tomatoes, peppers, spices and an occasional mary jane plant.


OH, I got that humidifier up above on AMAZON FLASH SALE, $40 and I had $5.50 in amazon points so, ummm....35 bucks, its a steam engine


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Ya, the humidifier I bought requires distilled......so it states, I guess to eliminate mold and mildew possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, that sucks!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 28, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Ya, the humidifier I bought requires distilled......so it states, I guess to eliminate mold and mildew possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe the reason the humidifier requires distilled water is to prevent mineral deposit build up that you would likely get from tap water...


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 28, 2020)

420God said:


> With all that on I had to crawl hands and knees following 300ft of fire hose through an obstacle course in a pitch black shop.


Slow is smooth. Smooth is fast


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 28, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I believe the reason the humidifier requires distilled water is to prevent mineral deposit build up that you would likely get from tap water...


"white dust" syndrome, covers everything in the room


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 28, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> "white dust" syndrome, covers everything in the room


Yep. I've been there with the ultrasonic humidifiers. I just do the evaporative humidifiers now and toss the filters when they get crudded up...


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 28, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Yep. I've been there with the ultrasonic humidifiers. I just do the evaporative humidifiers now and toss the filters when they get crudded up...


warm mist for me


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Thanks for asking, you are a sweetheart. It is MUCH better. It is still a little tweaky, but no real pain. I've been doing a lot of planking exercises to strengthen my core while keeping my back relatively straight, I never knew how challenging that is. I also have a sturdy brace to wear when I need to lift and carry heavy items. I want to make sure I'm ready for the hectic gig season coming up, I never want to be out of commission like that again...


That's great news, you have to show @raratt some of those exercises so he can get his back working right again. In the last few years we've had several guys join our pilates class to help with their lower back pain, core strength and posture... they never seem to last though.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 28, 2020)

Ugh, LG, I so remember Physical Therapy.....sado masochists those ppl


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 28, 2020)

420God said:


> With all that on I had to crawl hands and knees following 300ft of fire hose through an obstacle course in a pitch black shop.


All of my training was for Shipboard Firefighting so we used OBA's (Oxygen Breathing Apparatus) as trying to navigate an 18" scuttle with the SCBA is nigh impossible - the down side of them is their ignition is not 100% so on the rare occasion I've had them not deliver *any* O2.

That sucks (literally) BTW.


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> All of my training was for Shipboard Firefighting so we used OBA's (Oxygen Breathing Apparatus) as trying to navigate an 18" scuttle with the SCBA is nigh impossible - the down side of them is their ignition is not 100% so on the rare occasion I've had them not deliver *any* O2.
> 
> That sucks (literally) BTW.
> 
> View attachment 4466721


Oxygen re-breathers? Those use some nasty chemicals.


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I believe the reason the humidifier requires distilled water is to prevent mineral deposit build up that you would likely get from tap water...


This^^^^


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 28, 2020)

Washed my butter a couple times today. I didn’t take a pic of the pre-washed stuff, but it was gross looking. Very dark water and lots of milk solids.

But here’s the first wash. Judging by the water color, there was still a lot of nasty stuff in there after the initial infusion that got pulled out in the first wash here



And here’s the second. Much cleaner water the second time around.


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2020)

Decarbed a couple jars of Napali Pink, my house smells like a pine tree mostly. Watered the girls and checked in on the pineapple, getting some pretty colors on the bud. I think I'll flip the girls soon, before I run out of headroom during the stretch...lol. Chicken on the Q tonight with fresh broccoli.
B&S time,


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Washed my butter a couple times today. I didn’t take a pic of the pre-washed stuff, but it was gross looking. Very dark water and lots of milk solids.
> 
> But here’s the first wash. Judging by the water color, there was still a lot of nasty stuff in there after the initial infusion that got pulled out in the first wash here
> 
> ...


Do you reheat it to melt it in clean water and repeat?


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> Do you reheat it to melt it in clean water and repeat?


All kinds of cool stuff to learn here... Love this place...


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> Do you reheat it to melt it in clean water and repeat?


Yessir. The clean water pulls out the nasties.


Also, I started makin the caramels


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Yessir. The clean water pulls out the nasties.
> 
> 
> Also, I started makin the caramels
> ...


Thanks, I'll do that in the future.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 28, 2020)

Y'all are like my brother. He makes butter from outdoor grown weed, buys vape concentrates at dispensaries, edibles and all of it.

I like what is natural, flower. Something mankind hasn't altered much. But I know it all works, I've tried a lot at his house.


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Y'all are like my brother. He makes butter from outdoor grown weed, buys vape concentrates at dispensaries, edibles and all of it.
> 
> I like what is natural, flower. Something mankind hasn't altered much. But I know it all works, I've tried a lot at his house.


All of it is new to me, I took a long vacation from weed due to my job. I enjoy learning new processes and trying to get the best product from my endeavors. I consider myself lucky to have found this site and finding mentors who are willing to share their experience with me.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> All of it is new to me, I took a long vacation from weed due to my job. I enjoy learning new processes and trying to get the best product from my endeavors. I consider myself lucky to have found this site and finding mentors who are willing to share their experience with me.


I understand. My girl quit partying in 2001, due to a good job. I was self employed most of my life, as soon as my work day was done I had a phatty ready and hit the NYS Thruway to get home.....just carried one phatty.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 28, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Your running to far.
> 
> Look into Periodization. Slowly build up over a 10 weeks period
> 
> If you've been running 20 miles a week, take a week off, and start running again at 50% effort, and start with 50% distance of what you have been running. Don't add more than 10% per week, and increase intensity 5% per week. Never increase more than 10% distance per week.


I have been building upto that. I’ve been running for the last 3 months. The reason I struggle is I’ve had a knee reco in one knee and an arthroscope on the other. I played rugby semi pro until I was 30 as a front rower. I’m built for stopping people not running that’s the problem but I appreciate your concern


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 28, 2020)

whitebb2727 said:


> I'll never forget the time I used some muscle rub and not long after the wife and I start going at it. Im rubbing and fingering and then not to long into sex it starts to burn.
> 
> Not something you forget.


One of the boys brought one of those weird jock strap things to the rugby club once. We did the right thing and put heat rub in it


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 28, 2020)

@Laughing Grass 

Caramels came out great! Perfect consistency, not offensive but you can still taste the weed. Very smooth though.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 28, 2020)

Dangerous. These are way too tasty. I could easily eat a dozen of these in a sitting without realizing it...let’s see how potent they are now...lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 29, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Dangerous. These are way too tasty. I could easily eat a dozen of these in a sitting without realizing it...let’s see how potent they are now...lol
> 
> View attachment 4466959


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 29, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> @Laughing Grass
> 
> Caramels came out great! Perfect consistency, not offensive but you can still taste the weed. Very smooth though.
> 
> ...


They look amazing! Could I get your recipe? I'm already tired of cookies and those would probably be easier for me to dose.


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 29, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Found a case of N95 face masks at a local store. they are sold out on Amazon....
> 
> View attachment 4465473


If using for liquid pesticide/herbicide p or r type would be more appropriate.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 29, 2020)

Found this in Scarborough today. With confidence I can tell you how to get how to get to...


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> They look amazing! Could I get your recipe? I'm already tired of cookies and those would probably be easier for me to dose.


This is a basic recipe, but you could do half white sugar and half brown sugar if you wanted for a slightly different flavor

1 cup sugar
1/2 cup corn syrup
1 cup cream
1/2 cup butter
1tsp vanilla

Cook sugar, corn syrup, butter, and half the cream until they begin to boil, then add the rest of the cream. Cook till between 242 and 250, stirring every now and then, remove from heat an stir in vanilla, and pour into a very lightly greased pan

Refrigerate them till cool, then bring them back to room temp to cut them


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 29, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> This is a basic recipe, but you could do half white sugar and half brown sugar if you wanted for a slightly different flavor
> 
> 1 cup sugar
> 1/2 cup corn syrup
> ...


Sweet! Thank you. I usually make 1lb (2 cups) of butter at a time. Do you think I could just multiply that by four and end up with good results?


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 29, 2020)

Nice on screen display, Laughing Grass. I like the size of it a lot.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sweet! Thank you. I usually make 1lb (2 cups) of butter at a time. Do you think I could just multiply that by four and end up with good results?


Sure. Its pretty flexible. Just make sure to use a LARGE pot, cause when the sugar mix boils it gets to like 3-4x it’s original volume during the process


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 29, 2020)

Foliar fed everything with alfalfa tea. Good stuff. Not as stinky as in the summer. But still very stinky lol. 

Need to transplant into the greenhouses ASAP. I’m just hoping they don’t reveg on me in the spring.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 29, 2020)

Received the new Oscillating tower Fan, it has helped somehow raise my RH some, which I am grateful for. Fuck those clip on fans, garbage!

waiting on the new 4 x 4 tent, UPS is slow here, probably I'll be antsy till 6 pm!


----------



## raratt (Jan 29, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Received the new Oscillating tower Fan, it has helped somehow raise my RH some, which I am grateful for. Fuck those clip on fans, garbage!
> 
> waiting on the new 4 x 4 tent, UPS is slow here, probably I'll be antsy till 6 pm!


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 29, 2020)

I dont want the UPS kid tossing that box on my concrete steps....those tent poles bend easily.


----------



## raratt (Jan 29, 2020)

Son helped me take in the recycling, I was running out of room to store it, $122 worth. That's a lot of suds and soda. Treated us to Papa Murphy's take and bake, I can handle baking them with my culinary skills.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> @Laughing Grass
> 
> Caramels came out great! Perfect consistency, not offensive but you can still taste the weed. Very smooth though.
> 
> ...


Those are so beautiful they belong in Beautiful.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 29, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Those are so beautiful they belong in Beautiful.


I know right. Those look tasty af... Seems super easy but I have a suspicion mine wouldn’t look like that.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 29, 2020)

I'm so glad this is the last day of this cleanse. Holy shit. I've never been so fucking hungry in my life. I signed for a package today, and I swear I almost took a bite of the fed ex guy. I don't think about it when I'm deeply focused on a particular task, like practicing. I've added another hour to my violin practice (6-10pm) a few weeks ago, and I'm glad I did. It's another hour of not thinking about it. Looking forward to that morning pizza...


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm so glad this is the last day of this cleanse. Holy shit. I've never been so fucking hungry in my life. I signed for a package today, and I swear I almost took a bite of the fed ex guy. I don't think about it when I'm deeply focused on a particular task, like practicing. I've added another hour to my violin practice (6-10pm) a few weeks ago, and I'm glad I did. It's another hour of not thinking about it. Looking forward to that morning pizza...


Good for you Tyler! You've done it. Pics of the pizza.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I know right. Those look tasty af... Seems super easy but I have a suspicion mine wouldn’t look like that.


Yeah his food pics SCREAM professional.


----------



## lokie (Jan 29, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Looking forward to that morning pizza...





curious2garden said:


> Good for you Tyler! You've done it. Pics of the pizza.


Is it a breakfast pizza with egg and bacon






or a dinner pie with the works?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 29, 2020)

lokie said:


> Is it a breakfast pizza with egg and bacon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chicago deep dish dinner pizza from Lou Malnati's. So delicious


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 29, 2020)

Ordering most everything for the grow rebuild online to be dropshipped. Why not right? The driver today told me he aint driving out to my property. Dirt roads + rain etc. so he dropped it off at a local grow shop where I picked it up right after lmao. 2 pallets and 12-4X8 trays.

That was something I don’t want to have to explain to those guys ever again lmao


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 29, 2020)

lokie said:


> Is it a breakfast pizza with egg and bacon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dayum....now thats breakfast......thought I was grittin this morn, had 2 BLT's


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 29, 2020)

my tent showed up at 6:15 pm......fuckin UPS...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 29, 2020)

Ready for panda film tomorrow morning finally guys. OMFG. So stoked!

cool thing about 6” exterior walls is how i can cover the windows. Aluminum miniblinds(always aluminum) 1.5” thick foam. 
what windows?

What windows?​


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 29, 2020)

After a warmup I did 120 full squats, with 150lbs on my back. 1 Set. I weigh 148lbs. Then ran 5 miles.

Wifey did 500 full squats with no weight in 28 minutes. She weighs 105lbs. She ran 10 miles.

Ill be sore for 4-5 days.

I like to do all kinds of crazy shit. I also like to push a good size car around the block. 1/4 mile.. Cant do it all at once of course. Takes about 15 minutes.
I do this 4 times a month. 1 time a week. Best ab exercise there is.
I learned this from a guy that held the world record for situps.
He could do 48,000 with a 45lbs plate behind his head, and over 90,000 with no weight. He used to do this for charity, and gave the money away.
But he said the best ab exercise was to push as heavy a car as possible up a 45 degree incline for 100 yards, but I cant do that. So I improvise. I do have a slight incline in a couple places. It really rocks your world when you hit an incline. I live in east ky, so there aren't many completely flat places where I am. But no way I can push up a 45 degree incline 100 years.

Car I push is a 66 Buick Electra 225. 4 door. Weighs 4519lbs with no driver. Wifey only weighs 103lbs.

I also forgot to mention I throw up regularly doing this. Its expected. Especially in the heat.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 29, 2020)

Shorted 2 fans. FML

Yeah, i’m cheap and went with the hurricanes! Shit is expensive!!!!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 29, 2020)

@Bareback 
I should just probably have PM’d you this bro, but I really want to thank you for the words of encouragement you gave me the other day. Meant allot dude. I sware to god I was about to start crying. So stressed man.

“Hang in there” from a hard charging go getter like yourself meant allot. Thx bro.


----------



## raratt (Jan 29, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Ready for panda film tomorrow morning finally guys. OMFG. So stoked!
> 
> cool thing about 6” exterior walls is how i can cover the windows. Aluminum miniblinds(always aluminum) 1.5” thick foam.
> what windows?
> ...


Lookin good bro.


----------



## raratt (Jan 29, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Ordering most everything for the grow rebuild online to be dropshipped. Why not right? The driver today told me he aint driving out to my property. Dirt roads + rain etc. so he dropped it off at a local grow shop where I picked it up right after lmao. 2 pallets and 12-4X8 trays.
> 
> That was something I don’t want to have to explain to those guys ever again lmao


You're starting veggies for your friends organic farm obviously.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 29, 2020)

For some reason it wouldn’t let me attach this pic before of one of the windows that isn’t anymore. Had great views before


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> You're starting veggies for your friends organic farm obviously.


Yeah but they’re like, “why you no buy from us? Lmao


----------



## Bareback (Jan 29, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> @Bareback
> I should just probably have PM’d you this bro, but I really want to thank you for the words of encouragement you gave me the other day. Meant allot dude. I sware to god I was about to start crying. So stressed man.
> 
> “Hang in there” from a hard charging go getter like yourself meant allot. Thx bro.


Thanks man, dude you’re one of the strongest people I’ve ever seen. You have gone through hell and are taking the up hill both ways road out. I too lost my house and everything with it and like you I rebuilt with my barehands . I have all the respect in the world for you, I know it’s hard and sometimes it feels like it’s to much . Stay strong , we all believe in you.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 29, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Thanks man, dude you’re one of the strongest people I’ve ever seen. You have gone through hell and are taking the up hill both ways road out. I too lost my house and everything with it and like you I rebuilt with my barehands . I have all the respect in the world for you, I know it’s hard and sometimes it feels like it’s to much . Stay strong , we all believe in you.


Thx bro, as I have all kinds of respect for you too


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 29, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> After a warmup I did 120 full squats, with 150lbs on my back. 1 Set. I weigh 148lbs. Then ran 5 miles.
> 
> Wifey did 500 full squats with no weight in 28 minutes. She weighs 105lbs. She ran 10 miles.
> 
> ...



Where do I find these guys when my car breaks down???


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 29, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Thanks man, dude you’re one of the strongest people I’ve ever seen. You have gone through hell and are taking the up hill both ways road out. I too lost my house and everything with it and like you I rebuilt with my barehands . I have all the respect in the world for you, I know it’s hard and sometimes it feels like it’s to much . Stay strong , we all believe in you.





Aeroknow said:


> Thx bro, as I have all kinds of respect for you too



Get a room, you two. J/K. It's great to see the love around here. Inspiring...


----------



## raratt (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 29, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Received the new Oscillating tower Fan, it has helped somehow raise my RH some, which I am grateful for. Fuck those clip on fans, garbage!
> 
> waiting on the new 4 x 4 tent, UPS is slow here, probably I'll be antsy till 6 pm!


The rules are Politics stays in that sub forum.
Please!


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 30, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The rules are Politics stays in that sub forum.
> Please!


NP.

I think I'm done at this site, anyways.

I take time out of my day answering new growers questions and half of them don't appreciate it and are rude AF.

I need no help.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 30, 2020)

Moderators here do a piss poor job.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 30, 2020)

Had one of those whole salmons that come frozen and vacuum packed from Alaska. It had been in the freezer a little too long so the flesh was a little mushy and then I hacked it up filleting it so excuse the looks. Too many beers and bong hits. Plus some Balvenie 12 Doublewood. I probably shouldn't have been handling a knife. But I didn't cut myself at least. Brined overnight and smoked using apple and alder wood. It's not the best looking and I wouldn't brag about it to company, but it still tastes damn good. My lady didn't complain and that's all that really matters. She'd eat smoked salmon for breakfast, lunch, and dinner if given the chance.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 30, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> NP.
> 
> I think I'm done at this site, anyways.
> 
> ...


No need to leave. Don't let others bring you down.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 30, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Had one of those whole salmons that come frozen and vacuum packed from Alaska. It had been in the freezer a little too long so the flesh was a little mushy and then I hacked it up filleting it so excuse the looks. Too many beers and bong hits. Plus some Balvenie 12 Doublewood. I probably shouldn't have been handling a knife. But I didn't cut myself at least. Brined overnight and smoked using apple and alder wood. It's not the best looking and I wouldn't brag about it to company, but it still tastes damn good. My lady didn't complain and that's all that really matters. She'd eat smoked salmon for breakfast, lunch, and dinner if given the chance.


I'd eat that


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Had one of those whole salmons that come frozen and vacuum packed from Alaska. It had been in the freezer a little too long so the flesh was a little mushy and then I hacked it up filleting it so excuse the looks. Too many beers and bong hits. Plus some Balvenie 12 Doublewood. I probably shouldn't have been handling a knife. But I didn't cut myself at least. Brined overnight and smoked using apple and alder wood. It's not the best looking and I wouldn't brag about it to company, but it still tastes damn good. My lady didn't complain and that's all that really matters. She'd eat smoked salmon for breakfast, lunch, and dinner if given the chance.


Oh man that looks good. I'd kill for some of that this morning.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 30, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Oh man that looks good. I'd kill for some of that this morning.


Good luck killing me to get it. 

I pity the fool that attempts to come and take my shit. 

Hell, I'd share what I have.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 30, 2020)

xtsho said:


> No need to leave. Don't let others bring you down.


A simple (and polite I might add) request = panties in a wad.

Needs more cow bell & thicker skin methinks.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 30, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd eat that


I think you're just saying you want salmon so you can get over here and drink my Scotch.  Your name says it all.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 30, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I think you're just saying you want salmon so you can get over here and drink my Scotch.  Your name says it all.


Salmon and scotch pair quite well together ; however I shall not come empty handed


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Good luck killing me to get it.
> 
> I pity the fool that attempts to come and take my shit.
> 
> Hell, I'd share what I have.


I heard that in Mr. T's voice


----------



## xtsho (Jan 30, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I heard that in Mr. T's voice



Mr T is still alive. Enough said.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 30, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A simple (and polite I might add) request = panties in a wad.
> 
> Needs more cow bell & thicker skin methinks.


Indeed, more cowbell is always apropos


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 30, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Received the new Oscillating tower Fan, it has helped somehow raise my RH some, which I am grateful for. Fuck those clip on fans, garbage!
> 
> waiting on the new 4 x 4 tent, UPS is slow here, probably I'll be antsy till 6 pm!


Those shitty clip on fans are also a fire hazard. I had a couple seize up and get hot enough to smell like burning plastic.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 30, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Indeed, more cowbell is always apropos


I have a fever!...

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 30, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Those shitty clip on fans are also a fire hazard. I had a couple seize up and get hot enough to smell like burning plastic.


i have a cheapo vivosun clip on fan from amazonthat’s less than six months old die on me the same way last week. I just started flowering and initially thought it was a weird smelling strain. The back of the fan where the motor is was super hot to the touch.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Chicago deep dish dinner pizza from Lou Malnati's. So delicious
> 
> 
> View attachment 4467456


OH my that looks good. Now I want pizza, could we throw a little of xtsho's salmon on it?


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> i have a cheapo vivosun clip on fan from amazonthat’s less than six months old die on me the same way last week. I just started flowering and initially thought it was a weird smelling strain. The back of the fan where the motor is was super hot to the touch.
> 
> View attachment 4467833


Mine lasted 4 months and I could smell electrical burn when it died.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 30, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I have a fever!...
> 
> SH420


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 30, 2020)

105 here today was 100 yesterday but tomorrow night cool change is coming. It will drop from 100 to 70 in a 10 minute window. It’s been doing it a lot lately say last 5 years. I don’t remember cool changes been so aggressive in my younger years?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 30, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> 105 here today was 100 yesterday but tomorrow night cool change is coming. It will drop from 100 to 70 in a 10 minute window. It’s been doing it a lot lately say last 5 years. I don’t remember cool changes been so aggressive in my younger years?


Please send over a couple boxes of that heat - we got 4 ft of snow in the last two days alone!


----------



## raratt (Jan 30, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> 105 here today was 100 yesterday but tomorrow night cool change is coming. It will drop from 100 to 70 in a 10 minute window. It’s been doing it a lot lately say last 5 years. I don’t remember cool changes been so aggressive in my younger years?


We're supposed to be up to 70 on Fri. There is a piece of a storm going around the ridge next week but it won't have much moisture in it by the time it gets here, mostly colder air into the 50"s. There is a big storm in the pacific that stretches from the gulf of Alaska to Hawaii, but the ridge is in the way so all the rain/snow is going to go into Washington and places north of there.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 30, 2020)

Almost done pulling weeds and what’s left of the rootballs/stalks . Gonna start transplanting tonight or tomorrow night. Leggo!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> We're supposed to be up to 70 on Fri. There is a piece of a storm going around the ridge next week but it won't have much moisture in it by the time it gets here, mostly colder air into the 50"s. There is a big storm in the pacific that stretches from the gulf of Alaska to Hawaii, but the ridge is in the way so all the rain/snow is going to go into Washington and places north of there.
> 
> View attachment 4467919


Perfect transplant weather


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 30, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Mine lasted 4 months and I could smell electrical burn when it died.


bummer. I bought two and one is still running. It’s hard to find qual 6 to 8” fans that will fit in a 3x3 tent. I should probably replace it before it burns myhouse down


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 30, 2020)

I finally paid off a few loans on equipment now I can finally look into buying a full shop now. I’m not interested in leasing the property I’d rather buy it and resell if or when I decide to close doors.

ain’t posted for awhile but everytime I check in I don’t see my boy @Gary Goodson around much anymore too busy sucking Dix to say what’s up bro? hahaha


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 30, 2020)

Started brewing AACT and ordered nematodes.


----------



## raratt (Jan 30, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Perfect transplant weather


My girls are indoor and about ready to flip. I wouldn't trust it won't frost again here. We have a stupid micro climate.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Mine lasted 4 months and I could smell electrical burn when it died.


I hate that when the magical smoke leaks out. I have a timer that literally expired on me.


----------



## raratt (Jan 30, 2020)

Bought a three prong inline switch so I can run my watering pump off an extension cord. Beer shelf is filled, not quite suds time, tincture sounds good though.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 30, 2020)

I haven’t accomplished much since I made those caramels.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 30, 2020)

Hey I made salmon too.  (it was all I had in the freezer at camp besides game meat)




And last night I made crab/scallop and lobster rolls.




I really need to lay off the red meat and shell fish before I give everyone a gout attack.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> My girls are indoor and about ready to flip. I wouldn't trust it won't frost again here. We have a stupid micro climate.


We’ll probably get a few more frosts also, but the strains I selected for this run will be able to handle it.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 30, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Hey I made salmon too.  (it was all I had in the freezer at camp besides game meat)
> 
> 
> View attachment 4468043
> ...


GOUT MEEEE


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 30, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> We’ll probably get a few more frosts also, but the strains I selected for this run will be able to handle it.


Calling for 28 degrees monday Transplanting will have to wait a week.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> i have a cheapo vivosun clip on fan from amazonthat’s less than six months old die on me the same way last week. I just started flowering and initially thought it was a weird smelling strain. The back of the fan where the motor is was super hot to the touch.
> 
> View attachment 4467833


Check these out, Affinity makes a bunch of different sized fans. I've gotten 3, the oldest is 3 yrs and still runs fine. Some models are guaranteed lifespan of 67000 hrs; also come as hi-speed or low speed. You'll have to rig up your own hanger but so what. 
https://www.amazon.com/AC-Infinity-Cooling-Ventilation-Projects/dp/B009OWVUJ0/ref=sr_1_9?keywords=small+electric+fan&qid=1580432848&sr=8-9


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 30, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Please send over a couple boxes of that heat - we got 4 ft of snow in the last two days alone!
> 
> View attachment 4467911


That photo doesn’t compute with my brain only been to the snow 2 times. I’m use to these views but that’s what you get living on the driest continent.


----------



## raratt (Jan 30, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Calling for 28 degrees monday Transplanting will have to wait a week.


We're not supposed to go below 34.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> We're not supposed to go below 34.


The Valley gets weird temperature effects


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Please send over a couple boxes of that heat - we got 4 ft of snow in the last two days alone!
> 
> View attachment 4467911


At least it's a dry snow........


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 30, 2020)

i


Laughing Grass said:


> bummer. I bought two and one is still running. It’s hard to find qual 6 to 8” fans that will fit in a 3x3 tent. I should probably replace it before it burns myhouse down
> 
> View attachment 4467930


I just run a USB fan and one of these now and a slim louvre fan. It seems to move a lot of air with out bashing the plants around.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 30, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> At least it's a dry snow........


+ Dry humor.

Nicely played my dear.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 31, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> i
> 
> I just run a USB fan and one of these now and a slim louvre fan. It seems to move a lot of air with out bashing the plants around.
> View attachment 4468217


Does it have a clip or some method for attaching it to the tent poles?



Singlemalt said:


> Check these out, Affinity makes a bunch of different sized fans. I've gotten 3, the oldest is 3 yrs and still runs fine. Some models are guaranteed lifespan of 67000 hrs; also come as hi-speed or low speed. You'll have to rig up your own hanger but so what.
> https://www.amazon.com/AC-Infinity-Cooling-Ventilation-Projects/dp/B009OWVUJ0/ref=sr_1_9?keywords=small+electric+fan&qid=1580432848&sr=8-9


That's not a bad deal and it's only $23.99 on the Canadian amazon. That's the same company that makes my exhaust fan and it's super quiet. Thanks for that.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 31, 2020)

Finally got xrays taken of my neck/shoulder. Hopefully I still have a rotator cuff lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 31, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Finally got xrays taken of my neck/shoulder. Hopefully I still have a rotator cuff lol.


Yeah I gave my rotator cuffs up for lent about 3 years ago. To much overhead and drama from the damn things. They cry like little girls!


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Does it have a clip or some method for attaching it to the tent poles?
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a bad deal and it's only $23.99 on the Canadian amazon. That's the same company that makes my exhaust fan and it's super quiet. Thanks for that.


I have it propped up just off the scrog. Level with the plants and I have a strap through the handle so it can’t really move. Small fans for under the canopy. I’ll take some pics when im in there next time, it might make more sense


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 31, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> I have it propped up just off the scrog. Level with the plants and I have a strap through the handle so it can’t really move. Small fans for under the canopy. I’ll take some pics when im in there next time, it might make more sense


Thanks I'd love to see it in action. The only thing I really liked about the vivosun fans were their ability to oscillate and cover a large footprint.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 31, 2020)

I'm officially a tricenarian now. Pretty sure I have license to be grumpy and complain about my back and the good old days before generation Z came along. Kinda wish I had a nice lawn to kick people off. I'm told we're doing something fun tonight, everyone is being so tight lipped and not dropping any real clues.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm officially a tricenarian now. Pretty sure I have license to be grumpy and complain about my back and the good old days before generation Z came along. Kinda wish I had a nice lawn to kick people off. I'm told we're doing something fun tonight, everyone is being so tight lipped and not dropping any real clues.


Uh......what?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 31, 2020)

Not really sure - she either said she's now in her 30's or one of these.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not really sure - she either said she's now in her 30's or one of these.
> 
> View attachment 4468628


I believe it means into threesomes


----------



## raratt (Jan 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm officially a tricenarian now. Pretty sure I have license to be grumpy and complain about my back and the good old days before generation Z came along. Kinda wish I had a nice lawn to kick people off. I'm told we're doing something fun tonight, everyone is being so tight lipped and not dropping any real clues.


Your birthday?
My fan is a custom one of a kind shade tree kluge. I had a fan and motor I got from my dad in a box of crap, I think it used to be part of a fridge. I put a cord on it and mounted it to a piece of plywood and it's propped up with a 2X4 on a milk crate to aim it towards the plants. I still need to put a guard around it, I keep finding the blade with assorted items in the room, sometimes myself.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm officially a tricenarian now. Pretty sure I have license to be grumpy and complain about my back and the good old days before generation Z came along. Kinda wish I had a nice lawn to kick people off. I'm told we're doing something fun tonight, everyone is being so tight lipped and not dropping any real clues.


Soo! sexy!
You'll make a great Sexagenarian.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm officially a tricenarian now. Pretty sure I have license to be grumpy and complain about my back and the good old days before generation Z came along. Kinda wish I had a nice lawn to kick people off. I'm told we're doing something fun tonight, everyone is being so tight lipped and not dropping any real clues.


My bday is Sunday. I forgot. My wife had to remind me lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 31, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Uh......what?


Lol I turned thirty today. 



cannabineer said:


> I believe it means into threesomes


But only with triceratops.



raratt said:


> Your birthday?
> My fan is a custom one of a kind shade tree kluge. I had a fan and motor I got from my dad in a box of crap, I think it used to be part of a fridge. I put a cord on it and mounted it to a piece of plywood and it's propped up with a 2X4 on a milk crate to aim it towards the plants. I still need to put a guard around it, I keep finding the blade with assorted items in the room, sometimes myself.


That's the problem for me, I don't really have room for plywood or 2x4's for mounting things in a 3x3. My tent is pretty much full edge to edge during flower. I'm thinking about upsizing this summer to a 5x5 and bigger lights so I can put a heater, dehumidifier and reservoir for rdwc inside the tent.



Grandpapy said:


> Soo! sexy!
> You'll make a great Sexagenarian.


I'll have to update you in thirty years  People in their 20's should have gotten sexagenarian... giving it to people in their 60's smh. 



FresnoFarmer said:


> My bday is Sunday. I forgot. My wife had to remind me lol


Well I'm not usually around here on the weekend so early Happy Birthday!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Does it have a clip or some method for attaching it to the tent poles?
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a bad deal and it's only $23.99 on the Canadian amazon. That's the same company that makes my exhaust fan and it's super quiet. Thanks for that.


I ordered some more, just to have LOL. Figure they'll inspire me to just to use them for something.


----------



## lokie (Jan 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm officially a tricenarian now. Pretty sure I have license to be grumpy and complain about my back and the good old days before generation Z came along. Kinda wish I had a nice lawn to kick people off. I'm told we're doing something fun tonight, everyone is being so tight lipped and not dropping any real clues.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol I turned thirty today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks I’m bouta be 29. HBD to you too!


----------



## raratt (Jan 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't really have room for plywood or 2x4's




My room is 6'x6'x8' and I have the plants against one wall so there is room for a chair even...lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 31, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Thanks I’m bouta be 29. HBD to you too!View attachment 4468723


Damn kids today... j/k I had no idea I was older than you.


----------



## raratt (Jan 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> But only with triceratops.


They're really horny.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 31, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Received the new Oscillating tower Fan, it has helped somehow raise my RH some, which I am grateful for. Fuck those clip on fans, garbage!
> 
> waiting on the new 4 x 4 tent, UPS is slow here, probably I'll be antsy till 6 pm!


Air movement will pull moisture from soil and other grow mediums and raise rh. 

In my grow rh usually starts dropping about the I need to water.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 31, 2020)

I accomplished finding out that there really is a difference in expensive paint vs cheap paint. I needed some white paint to touch up some baseboards. I've always got the expensive Valspar Signature for my projects. But decided since it was just some touch up, I'll get the cheaper Valspar stuff. It did work just fine for touch ups. But then decided to finally paint the bare wood trim in the hallway to match the rest of the house. It's coverage is shit. 2 coats now and a third still needed. And it runs pretty bad. I've learned my lesson.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 31, 2020)

close to finishing a painting for @srh88
He helped me a LOT with something.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 31, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4468833
> close to finishing a painting for @srh88
> He helped me a LOT with something.


Whoah dude. That's super awesome. I will handjob you for this painting lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I ordered some more, just to have LOL. Figure they'll inspire me to just to use them for something.


I think you like having fans.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 31, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4468833
> close to finishing a painting for @srh88
> He helped me a LOT with something.


Ahhh signature turquoise! This must be love


----------



## Bareback (Jan 31, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I accomplished finding out that there really is a difference in expensive paint vs cheap paint. I needed some white paint to touch up some baseboards. I've always got the expensive Valspar Signature for my projects. But decided since it was just some touch up, I'll get the cheaper Valspar stuff. It did work just fine for touch ups. But then decided to finally paint the bare wood trim in the hallway to match the rest of the house. It's coverage is shit. 2 coats now and a third still needed. And it runs pretty bad. I've learned my lesson.


Just leave the top off for a day or two and it will thicken up.

I’ve always liked the valspar stuff , been using it for about 35 years. The job I have now has a contract with SW so we use it most of the time. I probably put on between 500 to a thousand gallons a year. I did 20 gallons this week in two days.


----------



## DwayneWayne (Jan 31, 2020)

What do you call those bowl movements where you end up with a clean butthole after, no need to wipe? I accomplished that.


----------



## lokie (Jan 31, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> What do you call those bowl movements where you end up with a clean butthole after, no need to wipe? I accomplished that.


Something like this?





Welcome to TnT


----------



## neosapien (Jan 31, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Just leave the top off for a day or two and it will thicken up.
> 
> I’ve always liked the valspar stuff , been using it for about 35 years. The job I have now has a contract with SW so we use it most of the time. I probably put on between 500 to a thousand gallons a year. I did 20 gallons this week in two days.


SW was always a little too rich for my blood. . I've used the Valspar Signature for every room of my house going back 12 years and was always impressed with the coverage. I have really old, fucked up 100+ year old plaster walls. So 2 coats every time to ensure uniformity but always happy with the end result. For my hallways that I*m doing, I justbtook the yellow kitchen, pink bedroom and blue bathroom and got a pretty nice blueish gray. I actually like it better than the blueish gray I just bought for the living room lol.


----------



## raratt (Jan 31, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> What do you call those bowl movements where you end up with a clean butthole after, no need to wipe? I accomplished that.


I just end up with a burned ass when I use it as a bowl. Inhaling is nearly impossible.------ Add this in appropriate location. (e)


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 31, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> What do you call those bowl movements where you end up with a clean butthole after, no need to wipe? I accomplished that.


dehydration


----------



## raratt (Jan 31, 2020)

Flipped the lights today. I get the feeling the SR-71 is going to stretch big time, the Lucky Charms stayed pretty short. Ahi tuna steak on the Q with a green salad and some broccoli. Buds and suds time.


----------



## DwayneWayne (Jan 31, 2020)

lokie said:


> Something like this?
> View attachment 4468864
> 
> View attachment 4468863
> ...


Hell yeah, squeaky clean for a change lol thanks!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2020)

raratt said:


> I just end up with a burned ass when I use it as a bowl. Inhaling is nearly impossible.------ Add this in appropriate location. (e)


Anyone moves my bowl = motive for homicide.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 31, 2020)

neosapien said:


> SW was always a little too rich for my blood. . I've used the Valspar Signature for every room of my house going back 12 years and was always impressed with the coverage. I have really old, fucked up 100+ year old plaster walls. So 2 coats every time to ensure uniformity but always happy with the end result. For my hallways that I*m doing, I justbtook the yellow kitchen, pink bedroom and blue bathroom and got a pretty nice blueish gray. I actually like it better than the blueish gray I just bought for the living room lol.


We get the SW Pro mar 200 for 8$ a gallon. That shit sells for around 50$ to the general public, my personal company pays 35$ and I’ve had an account for over 30 years.


----------



## raratt (Jan 31, 2020)

Bareback said:


> We get the SW Pro mar 200 for 8$ a gallon. That shit sells for around 50$ to the general public, my personal company pays 35$ and I’ve had an account for over 30 years.


Do you do repainting or new construction?


----------



## Bareback (Jan 31, 2020)

raratt said:


> Do you do repainting or new construction?


Both. I work at a major 4 year university, so I’m always remolding class rooms office space.... all kinds of stuff. Plus I own a company that I started back in the mid 80’s , I have a ton of customers that I have been talking care of for years. I’m the one call does it all guy , the thing is.... people don’t have painting emergencies like they do plumbing or electricity or roofing. But I’m not really a painting contractor and don’t do competitive contracting.....I don’t give the low bids but my customers can give me a key to their house and feel good about it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 31, 2020)

lokie said:


> Happy Birthday!
> View attachment 4468710


Happy birthday @Laughing Grass !


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 31, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4468833
> close to finishing a painting for @srh88
> He helped me a LOT with something.


Nice work, guessing a little water color involved. Cool stuff


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 31, 2020)

First time making these. The wife does it way better.


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 1, 2020)

Got bored so I’m making oil. I’ll chuck some in a hot chocolate and see how it goes later


----------



## raratt (Feb 1, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Got bored so I’m making oil. I’ll chuck some in a hot chocolate and see how it goes later
> View attachment 4469205
> View attachment 4469206


I found some coconut oil when I was grocery shopping and I have a couple oz of decarbed bud, I need to do that.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> ~snip~ I'll have to update you in thirty years  *People in their 20's should have gotten sexagenarian... giving it to people in their 60's *smh.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm not usually around here on the weekend so early Happy Birthday!


As I approach 60, the merit of this plan is obvious to me. Make it happen! I can't wait for the sexual charity of 20somethings.


----------



## lokie (Feb 1, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> As I approach 60, the merit of this plan is obvious to me. Make it happen! I can't wait for the sexual charity of 20somethings.


That was one of the highlights of turning 36.

At 36 I could sleep with someone 1/2 my age. lol


----------



## raratt (Feb 1, 2020)

The boy helped me prune most of the peach tree this afternoon (don't tell the wife I was up on a ladder). It's always a little dicey when the soil is wet on the hill and the ladder sinks in. I need to get a pruning pole.
Leftover pizza for dinner because I am lazy. Buds and suds time.
Edit: Damn, she knew I was anyway. On a positive note I was told to go buy the pruner.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> The boy helped me prune most of the peach tree this afternoon (don't tell the wife I was up on a ladder). It's always a little dicey when the soil is wet on the hill and the ladder sinks in. I need to get a pruning pole.
> Leftover pizza for dinner because I am lazy. Buds and suds time.
> Edit: Damn, she knew I was anyway. On a positive note I was told to go buy the pruner.


Then break the pruner rope as my hub just did


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 1, 2020)

Kids are off to lunch. I have one scrog left to defol the undercarriage of and the grow area needs a tidy up. 
Then I might try and service the wife’s undercarriage


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 1, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Kids are off to lunch. I have one scrog left to defol the undercarriage of and the grow area needs a tidy up.
> *Then I might try and service the wife’s undercarriage*


Just don't attempt defoliation.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 1, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Just don't attempt defoliation.


I was gonna say something about using the right lube, but then I locked on the term “grease nipple” and it was all downhill from there and surprisingly steep.


----------



## raratt (Feb 1, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Just attempt defuration.


FIFY


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 2, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> First time making these. The wife does it way better.View attachment 4469018


Getting chocolate on my strawberry makes me want to shower as soon as possible.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 2, 2020)

This is the text I just sent my buddy who is also my trimmer.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 2, 2020)

Chips
Salsa 
Guacamole
Pretzel chips 
Hummus
Hot dogs
Chicken wings
Steamed mussels w/ wine and garlic 
Three cheese semolina crusty bread
Lemonade, regular and raspberry
Michelada w/ extra lime
Marijuana

Optional: red pork tamales


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 2, 2020)

We'll be over in 10.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2020)

@Metasynth 

Nailed it! LOL


----------



## raratt (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4470361


WTF


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Metasynth
> 
> Nailed it! LOL
> 
> ...


What exactly is goin on there? Those aren’t an attempt at caramels, are they?

Did you use a candy thermometer?

Also, last minute addition to the lineup


----------



## raratt (Feb 2, 2020)

Just the wife and I so....these will work fine. I'll heat up some bbq beans and make a couple plates of nachos with sharp cheddar and pepper jack in a bit.


----------



## raratt (Feb 2, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> WTF


I've been a Rams fan from the days of Roman Gabriel, Rosey Grier, Fred Dryer, the Youngblood brothers...etc. Before you were born basically. The 9ers are mortal enemies.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> I've been a Rams fan from the days of Roman Gabriel, Rosey Grier, Fred Dryer, the Youngblood brothers...etc. Before you were born basically. The 9ers are mortal enemies.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 2, 2020)

TnT'ers know how to get their grub on!

We just chomped down on stuffed mushrooms, artichoke/spinach stuffed bread, and left over moose meatballs!

No rhyme or reason, just a serious case of the munchies.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> I've been a Rams fan from the days of Roman Gabriel, Rosey Grier, Fred Dryer, the Youngblood brothers...etc. Before you were born basically. The 9ers are mortal enemies.


Lol. I’m pulling for KC. AFC thing. But could go either way really. Should be a good one.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 2, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol. I’m pulling for KC. AFC thing. But could go either way really. Should be a good one.


This is not the political section, thanks.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> What exactly is goin on there? Those aren’t an attempt at caramels, are they?
> 
> Did you use a candy thermometer?
> 
> ...


Sadly yes. I don’t know where it went wrong. I was using a thermometer that I bought on amazon for making hard candies.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 2, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol. I’m pulling for KC. AFC thing. But could go either way really. Should be a good one.


You see, so around here, you’re either a Niner fan or or a Raider fan usually depending on what side of the bridge you’re from. But there’s also all the Packers fans up here where i’m at because of Aaron Rodgers being from here/playing for Butte college. 
Raiders fans hate KC, so they have no excuse but to root for the niners.
I have no other NFC team I like. If the Raiders were in the superbowl I would 100% root for them like I’ve done before.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sadly yes. I don’t know where it went wrong. I was using a thermometer that I bought on amazon for making hard candies.


What temp did you cook to? What steps? What did you do? Like list your steps? Looks grainy...is it


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 2, 2020)

@raratt 
Holy fuck dude! It feels like my trailer is gonna blow away. Windy AF!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 2, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> @raratt
> Holy fuck dude! It feels like my trailer is gonna blow away. Windy AF!


Pretty gusty here in meep-meep country too


----------



## Bareback (Feb 2, 2020)

Ribeyes mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 

Wtf I trying to share a pic but the site won’t let me


----------



## lokie (Feb 2, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> TnT'ers know how to get their grub on!
> 
> We just chomped down on stuffed mushrooms, artichoke/spinach stuffed bread, and left over moose meatballs!
> 
> No rhyme or reason, just a serious case of the munchies.


lol

What do moose balls taste like?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 2, 2020)

lokie said:


> lol
> 
> What do mooseballs taste like?
> View attachment 4470385


I imagine they go well with Moose Head
~edit~ Moosehead


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Feb 2, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> @raratt
> Holy fuck dude! It feels like my trailer is gonna blow away. Windy AF!


I have houses in the way here, highest gusts on next door weather station are about 20. They said possible gusts to 45, you have nothing to slow it down out there.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have houses in the way here, highest gusts on next door weather station are about 20. They said possible gusts to 45, you have nothing to slow it down out there.


Sweet Jesus, they just upped the gusts here to 75-80 mph


----------



## raratt (Feb 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Sweet Jesus, they just upped the gusts here to 75-80 mph


It'll blow down all the tree...oh, never mind.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> It'll blow down all the tree...oh, never mind.


This is fence-testing weather.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> What temp did you cook to? What steps? What did you do? Like list your steps? Looks grainy...is it


I followed the instructions below, but doubled. I used 1 cup white and 1 cup brown sugar. For cream I used 10% coffee cream. I cooked it to 250 it took a bit longer than 10 min. 

1 cup sugar
1/2 cup corn syrup
1 cup cream
1/2 cup butter
1tsp vanilla

Cook sugar, corn syrup, butter, and half the cream until they begin to boil, then add the rest of the cream. Cook till between 242 and 250, stirring every now and then, remove from heat an stir in vanilla, and pour into a very lightly greased pan


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 2, 2020)

We got into a wreck. We were stopped. The other driver told the cop she was going 65 when she rearended us, so yeah. Probably going to be sore tomorrow.

Luckily we were in the tank and not the race car.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 2, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> We got into a wreck. We were stopped. The other driver told the cop she was going 65 when she rearended us, so yeah. Probably going to be sore tomorrow.
> 
> Luckily we were in the tank and not the race car.


Get a Ripsaw next


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Get a Ripsaw next


RACING TAAAANK heehee


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 2, 2020)

lokie said:


> lol
> 
> What do moose balls taste like?
> View attachment 4470385


OMG, lol.

Swamp donkey is good eats. Its rarely gamey and its lean, almost too lean. Mr Tang occasionally adds a little bacon fat to the burger. Its awesome!




cannabineer said:


> I imagine they go well with Moose Head
> ~edit~ Moosehead


Shipyards tonight but Mooseheads good brew too. 

Nose, tongue, all of it, are still eaten by some, mostly the elders. I cant do it. Not even the mincemeat pies they make from the neck. I just cant, lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 2, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> OMG, lol.
> 
> Swamp donkey is good eats. Its rarely gamey and its lean, almost too lean. Mr Tang occasionally adds a little bacon fat to the burger. Its awesome!
> 
> ...


Bet the tongue is moos-a-licious


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> It'll blow down all the tree...oh, never mind.


It disfigures the cactus. But until you get flying snakes there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 2, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> We got into a wreck. We were stopped. The other driver told the cop she was going 65 when she rearended us, so yeah. Probably going to be sore tomorrow.
> 
> Luckily we were in the tank and not the race car.


Thank god you guys are relatively ok


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> It disfigures the cactus. But until you get flying snakes there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Thank god you guys are relatively ok


Yes. Thank you! 
It was a pretty hairy situation during and afterwards, until the squad car showed up. 
We really are very lucky.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I followed the instructions below, but doubled. I used 1 cup white and 1 cup brown sugar. For cream I used 10% coffee cream. I cooked it to 250 it took a bit longer than 10 min.
> 
> 1 cup sugar
> 1/2 cup corn syrup
> ...


What is 10% coffee cream? Like coffee creamer? It’s gotta be whipping cream, preferably heavy whipping cream. Also, it should take a lot longer than 10 min to get between 242-250 degrees. It takes me like 40 minutes. What size flame/temperature on the range top(stove) were you using?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 2, 2020)

gusts are getting gustier


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 2, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> We got into a wreck. We were stopped. The other driver told the cop she was going 65 when she rearended us, so yeah. Probably going to be sore tomorrow.
> 
> Luckily we were in the tank and not the race car.


Glad to hear everyone is ok. Bad luck mate, hope you don’t get to sore and insurance goes smoothly


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Feb 2, 2020)

Gonna try this in the wife’s insta pot. It makes everything else amazing, let’s see what it does with this


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 2, 2020)

Found my favourite squid jig. The material reacts to the uv in the water squid love it. I’m heading out with a mate when ever the weather is good. Hopefully get some calamari for bait and land some snapper. If that’s is a waste might head out and chase some king fish best fight pound for pound in my local waters


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Feb 2, 2020)

And all day it’s felt like my house was gonna blow away. Winnnnnnnnddddy!

ETA: I don’t give a flying I’m squirtle about sportsball, but.......

GO NINERS!!


----------



## raratt (Feb 2, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> And all day it’s felt like my house was gonna blow away. Winnnnnnnnddddy!
> 
> ETA: I don’t give a flying I’m squirtle about sportsball, but.......
> 
> GO NINERS!!


Wind has gone flat here in this part of the flatlands.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Feb 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> Wind has gone flat here in this part of the flatlands.


Yeah we ended up getting a bit of snow and now everything is mellow again


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> Wind has gone flat here in this part of the flatlands.


Twentyish here and I’ll buy that for a dollar


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 2, 2020)

@Laughing Grass 

Was the thermometer touching the bottom of the pan, or was it suspended somehow?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 2, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> @Laughing Grass
> 
> Was the thermometer touching the bottom of the pan, or was it suspended somehow?


I await a response & make sure pic's are included.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> @Laughing Grass
> 
> Was the thermometer touching the bottom of the pan, or was it suspended somehow?


It's one that clips onto the side of the pot and it's held off the bottom a couple cm. Maybe it's giving inaccurate readings or doubling the recipe was a bad idea. It seems like the butter didn't fully mix fully. Not the end of the world, I only used half my butter so I had enough left to make some cookies.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> What is 10% coffee cream? Like coffee creamer? It’s gotta be whipping cream, preferably heavy whipping cream. Also, it should take a lot longer than 10 min to get between 242-250 degrees. It takes me like 40 minutes. What size flame/temperature on the range top(stove) were you using?


Missed this post. Yea regular coffee cream that you get at the convince store, I guess I probably should have asked before forging ahead with that . lol. I started out on high but had to turn it down a bit 'cause it looked like it was about to boil over, maybe that candy thermometer is faulty, I got it really cheap on amazon. It's no big deal, I found the results humorous when I was expecting gorgeous candies like your pics. I'm probably better off sticking with baking, I don't seem to have much luck with candy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2020)

Watching the highlights from last nights half time show and I have a question. When will the Shakira branded turkey calls be available?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Missed this post. Yea regular coffee cream that you get at the convince store, I guess I probably should have asked before forging ahead with that . lol. I started out on high but had to turn it down a bit 'cause it looked like it was about to boil over, maybe that candy thermometer is faulty, I got it really cheap on amazon. It's no big deal, I found the results humorous when I was expecting gorgeous candies like your pics. I'm probably better off sticking with baking, I don't seem to have much luck with candy.


(cannot resist) Did they convince you it’s cream?
You’re one of their best customers, I’m guessing.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 3, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> And all day it’s felt like my house was gonna blow away. Winnnnnnnnddddy!
> 
> ETA: I don’t give a flying I’m squirtle about sportsball, but.......
> 
> GO NINERS!!


Wind never got really bad here, but I did notice that both my trash cans got drunk, staggered across the front yard and fell over to sleep it off.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> (cannot resist) Did they convince you it’s cream?
> You’re one of their best customers, I’m guessing.


I'm not quite sure what you're getting at.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not quite sure what you're getting at.


Just razzing you for "the convince store"


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Missed this post. Yea regular coffee cream that you get at the convince store, I guess I probably should have asked before forging ahead with that . lol. I started out on high but had to turn it down a bit 'cause it looked like it was about to boil over, maybe that candy thermometer is faulty, I got it really cheap on amazon. It's no big deal, I found the results humorous when I was expecting gorgeous candies like your pics. I'm probably better off sticking with baking, I don't seem to have much luck with candy.


Yeah, that’s definitely what happened. I’m sorry, I shoulda specified whipping cream. I didn’t think you’d use coffee creamer though, lol

Also, cook it on medium to medium low. No rush. It should take about 30-45 minutes to reach 242f


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Just razzing you for "the convince store"


lol I didn't notice I misspelled that. For a second I thought you were calling me stupid.  



Metasynth said:


> Yeah, that’s definitely what happened. I’m sorry, I shoulda specified whipping cream. I didn’t think you’d use coffee creamer though, lol
> 
> Also, cook it on medium to medium low. No rush. It should take about 30-45 minutes to reach 242f


It's all good. I probably should have asked what type of cream, if there's a way to screw something up, I'll find it. Maybe I'll take another stab at it this weekend. I promised a friend caramels that I didn't have so she has to make do with cookies today.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I didn't notice I misspelled that. For a second I thought you were calling me stupid.


Goodness no. I only do that to the trolls. 



> It's all good. I probably should have asked what type of cream, if there's a way to screw something up, I'll find it. Maybe I'll take another stab at it this weekend. I promised a friend caramels that I didn't have so she has to make do with cookies today.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Goodness no. I only do that to the trolls.


well convince store is a bit daft.


----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2020)

I was about (or aboot for LG) half asleep last night and I thought of caramel coated buds with peanuts in a box with little treats like papers or a little one hit pipe in the boxes. Now for a name....


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 3, 2020)

Meta guiding Laughing thru the caramel making process has left me feeling a little more confident in my own ability to pull off a batch. (I think, lol) 
I bought gummy bear molds to make some micro doses for a friend but those caramels have my name all over them.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 3, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Meta guiding Laughing thru the caramel making process has left me feeling a little more confident in my own ability to pull off a batch. (I think, lol)
> I bought gummy bear molds to make some micro doses for a friend but those caramels have my name all over them.


I promise, it’s an easy recipe. I just shoulda been more clear that it was whipping cream in the ingredients list...oops

Though I love me some gummy candies. I may have to make a batch after I turn all this weed I have into concentrates.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> I was about (or aboot for LG) half asleep last night and I thought of caramel coated buds with peanuts in a box with little treats like papers or a little one hit pipe in the boxes. Now for a name....


I'd really like to know where this aboot thing started... I don't know anyone who says about like that. It should have a dirty innuendo name considering the nuts.



Tangerine_ said:


> Meta guiding Laughing thru the caramel making process has left me feeling a little more confident in my own ability to pull off a batch. (I think, lol)
> I bought gummy bear molds to make some micro doses for a friend but those caramels have my name all over them.


You'll probably have better luck than I did. I usually screw up cooking/baking up a few times before I get it right.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 3, 2020)

Not a whole lot. Started some pepper seeds. Got a meeting with a client here in a bit. Exciting day.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> well convince store is a bit daft.


I suspect the spell chicken had something to do with it.


----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> aboot thing started


I had a friend from BC that said that, and eh? I asked him why he said eh, he said it sounds better than huh? Had to agree with him there. We watch Holmes on homes a lot, he says ashfault for asphalt also. I don't know which province he is from.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd really like to know where this aboot thing started... I don't know anyone who says about like that. It should have a dirty innuendo name considering the nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll probably have better luck than I did. I usually screw up cooking/baking up a few times before I get it right.


I imagine a Scot-Irish accent (cough!) accented with a soupçon of Francophone.

Coastal Marylanders had a peculiar coloration to their English that had Scot-Irish roots. About became (almost) abite.

When I was a college kid in Baltimore, a weekly pleasure was a 4- mile hike (each way) from campus to the Lexington Market. I had a favorite butcher from whom I’d get me weekly pind of grind rind.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> I had a friend from BC that said that, and eh? I asked him why he said eh, he said it sounds better than huh? Had to agree with him there. We watch Holmes on homes a lot, he says ashfault for asphalt also. I don't know which province he is from.


I try not to use eh, but it slips out every now and then. And ashfault is how you pronounce asphalt 



cannabineer said:


> I imagine a Scot-Irish accent (cough!) accented with a soupçon of Francophone.
> 
> Coastal Marylanders had a peculiar coloration to their English that had Scot-Irish roots. About became (almost) abite.
> 
> When I was a college kid in Baltimore, a weekly pleasure was a 4- mile hike (each way) from campus to the Lexington Market. I had a favorite butcher from whom I’d get me weekly pind of grind rind.


Lol I was thinking it must be east coasters, If you ever get the chance to see this hour has 22 minutes or royal Canadian air farce they have the typical Canadian accent that’s often made fun of.


----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> ashfault is how I pronounce asphalt


FIFY
It's also called McAdam, "It was first used by a Scotsman, John Loudon McAdam (where it gets its name), in the early 1820s." Your ashfault lesson for the day.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> FIFY
> It's also called McAdam, "It was first used by a Scotsman, John Loudon McAdam (where it gets its name), in the early 1820s." Your ashfault lesson for the day.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 3, 2020)

"Lordy Jesus thar, eh....sooree aboot that"


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 3, 2020)

Trim bowl for butter, then on to candy adventures 


edit:
yeah, that didnt last long. I dont have any unsalted butter in the house!


----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


>


Would I lie to you?


----------



## Kisskorv (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 3, 2020)

Kisskorv said:


> View attachment 4471076


Yumpin Yimeny


----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Yumpin Yimeny


Wonerful, wonerful, wonerful.


----------



## lokie (Feb 3, 2020)

Kisskorv said:


> View attachment 4471076


Interesting.

Is this your artwork?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd really like to know where this aboot thing started... I don't know anyone who says about like that. It should have a dirty innuendo name considering the nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll probably have better luck than I did. I usually screw up cooking/baking up a few times before I get it right.


I was locked up with some guy from BC. He always said aboot. That’s the only Canadian I’ve met. That I know of.


----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Trim bowl for butter, then on to candy adventures
> View attachment 4471045
> 
> edit:
> yeah, that didnt last long. I dont have any unsalted butter in the house!


Meh, salt adds flavor.


----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2020)

I actually got off my ass and accomplished a bunch (for me anyway). Watered the girls this morning and super cropped a couple shoots that were getting rambunctious. Went to the hardware store and picked up rat traps, the pole pruner (I know this statement will go into the gutter somehow), and picked up a little valve to adjust the water flow on the front bathroom shower head. Buds and suds time.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> I actually got off my ass and accomplished a bunch (for me anyway). Watered the girls this morning and super cropped a couple shoots that were getting rambunctious. Went to the hardware store and picked up rat traps, the pole pruner (I know this statement will go into the gutter somehow), and picked up a little valve to adjust the water flow on the front bathroom shower head. Buds and suds time.


He said pole


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I was locked up with some guy from BC. He always said aboot. That’s the only Canadian I’ve met. That I know of.


It must be me, I just don't hear it. Does this guy sound like he has an accent?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It must be me, I just don't hear it. Does this guy sound like he has an accent?


Kind of...but then again he also sounds like I do...Minnesohta...doh-nt-cha noh


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It must be me, I just don't hear it. Does this guy sound like he has an accent?


Sounds like a total American hoser

But his “about” had a hint of “a boat”


----------



## lokie (Feb 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Sounds like a total American hoser
> 
> But his “about” had a hint of “a boat”


I stopped listening before it got that far.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 3, 2020)

lokie said:


> I stopped listening before it got that far.


As someone who grew up too far south on the east coast, I am curious about what part of it hurt you to hear.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Feb 3, 2020)

Finished oil. My wife strained it while I was at work and those bits of weed on the side are completely unacceptable.

she is currently being beaten.

with my penis.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It must be me, I just don't hear it. Does this guy sound like he has an accent?


LG, he has a hickey


----------



## lokie (Feb 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> As someone who grew up too far south on the east coast, I am curious about what part of it hurt you to hear.


The further north of the Mason Dixon the less forgiving my ears become.
French Canadian? That's a tough one.


----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> LG, he has a hickey


Wasn't me.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It must be me, I just don't hear it. Does this guy sound like he has an accent?


My dog loves going to Timmy Hoes for Timbits. The coffee isn't bad either. Everybody loves Dunkins but I think its weak and watery.

And he has slight accent,. I'd be able to tell he was Canadian.

Its nowhere near as bad as the locals in my area. You get a room full of guys with Downeast/Boston/Canadian accents yappin all at once and they all sound drunk.

Edited/amended because I cannot get my thoughts together to save my soul. haha


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 3, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> My dog loves going to Timmy Hoes for Timbits. The coffee isn't bad either. Everybody loves Dunkins but I think its weak and watery.


In 2003 I visited friends near Ottawa. There was a power outage. We took a drive. “There is something scary about a dark Tim Hortons.”


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It must be me, I just don't hear it. Does this guy sound like he has an accent?


Yes. The Nelk Boys have thick accents too.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Kind of...but then again he also sounds like I do...Minnesohta...doh-nt-cha noh


totally noh...I saw Fargo!



Singlemalt said:


> LG, he has a hickey


could be a staph infection,he looks like he's knocking on death's door.



Tangerine_ said:


> My dog loves going to Timmy Hoes for Timbits. The coffee isn't bad either. Everybody loves Dunkins but I think its weak and watery.
> 
> And he has slight accent, but yeah, I'd be able to tell he was Canadian.
> 
> ...


lol we treat our dog to old fashioned plain timbits every once in a while. I kinda like the Boston accent on guys, no so much on girls.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Yes. The Nelk Boys have thick accents too.


I didn't know they were Canadian. First Bieber and now this.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> Meh, salt adds flavor.


The last time I used salted butter it came out terrible. It could've been my fault though. It was one of my first attempts and the butter tasted like seaweed.
Mr Tang liken it to the taste of dulce.


Laughing Grass said:


> I kinda like the Boston accent on guys, no so much on girls.







"haaardah haaaardah"


----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> The last time I used salted butter it came out terrible. It could've been my fault though. It was one of my first attempts and the butter tasted like seaweed.
> Mr Tang liken it to the taste of dulce.


I have heard of people adjusting the salt in a recipe to compensate for the salt in the butter, if the recipe calls for it. I can't see how using salted butter would make a difference in the outcome, but that is just my 2c.


----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> The last time I used salted butter it came out terrible. It could've been my fault though. It was one of my first attempts and the butter tasted like seaweed.
> Mr Tang liken it to the taste of dulce.


Someone a few pages ago recommended reheating it a few times with clean water to take out a lot of impurities. I don't remember his name, because I can hardly remember what dinner was last night. (sorry OP)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> Someone a few pages ago recommended reheating it a few times with clean water to take out a lot of impurities. I don't remember his name, because I can hardly remember what dinner was last night. (sorry OP)


@FresnoFarmer ?


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 3, 2020)

Summer is good without bushfire smoke


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 4, 2020)

^^^That deserves all three *Like-Love-Wow*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> You know a baby shower is gonna be lit when they pull out the tequila rose Hooters.
> 
> View attachment 4465641


fify


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> @FresnoFarmer ?


@Metasynth





__





What did you accomplish today?


Ya, blacktop driveway, pop the trunk, carry groceries and 10 one gallon bottles of DW up a set of concete steps to the side door of the house, Front steps are farther from driveway and also concrete. Cellar is about 16 steps down off the kitchen......felt like a weightlifter today..... :p...



www.rollitup.org







Roger A. Shrubber said:


> fify


lol didn't expect that to come back with 25,000,000 results.  I'm going to the wrong baby showers.


----------



## raratt (Feb 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> @FresnoFarmer ?


No, LG remembered, thanks sweets, kept me from hours of wandering through threads.
We have roof rats (for some reason I want to say that like I'm really drunk). Rat 1, rodents -1. (Rat is my biker name)


----------



## neosapien (Feb 4, 2020)

The kids been home sick with a fever the last 3 days. Well the fever actually broke this morning. Been watching the Harry Potters on and off with her the last couple days. Got bored of being Doctor dad so I went over to politics to troll about the coronavirus. Some of those people are really scared lol.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> Someone a few pages ago recommended reheating it a few times with clean water to take out a lot of impurities. I don't remember his name, because I can hardly remember what dinner was last night. (sorry OP)


@Metasynth


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> Someone a few pages ago recommended reheating it a few times with clean water to take out a lot of impurities. I don't remember his name, because I can hardly remember what dinner was last night. (sorry OP)


Yeah I didn't do that on my first go.
I couldn't even give that first batch of butter away.

I'm not big on edibles (I had a bad experience, lol) and I'd never even heard of that technique until reading about it here.


----------



## raratt (Feb 4, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yeah I didn't do that on my first go.
> I couldn't even give that first batch of butter away.
> 
> I'm not big on edibles (I had a bad experience, lol) and I'd never even heard of that technique until reading about it here.


I'm just starting to make edibles so I try to learn from people with more experience, I figure it will keep me from wasting butter. I did find out it doesn't have much shelf life in the fridge.


----------



## Karah (Feb 4, 2020)

I won an award yesterday from work for top sales vs budget. It was so unexpected, I was genuinely shocked.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 4, 2020)

Karah said:


> I won an award yesterday from work for top sales vs budget. It was so unexpected, I was genuinely shocked.
> View attachment 4471661


Big hug, congratulations


----------



## raratt (Feb 4, 2020)

Karah said:


> I won an award yesterday from work for top sales vs budget. It was so unexpected, I was genuinely shocked.
> View attachment 4471661


Job well done, obviously.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2020)

Karah said:


> I won an award yesterday from work for top sales vs budget. It was so unexpected, I was genuinely shocked.
> View attachment 4471661


Congratulations! Did you get some time off to go with the award?


----------



## lokie (Feb 4, 2020)

Karah said:


> I won an award yesterday from work for top sales vs budget. It was so unexpected, I was genuinely shocked.
> View attachment 4471661


Congratulations.






The first steps on the corporate ladder are exciting.

Go Team Schostak!


----------



## neosapien (Feb 4, 2020)

Karah said:


> I won an award yesterday from work for top sales vs budget. It was so unexpected, I was genuinely shocked.
> View attachment 4471661


You go girl! Is that SRH's hand in the background giving you a congratulatory slap on the behind. Or is that the TV thwarting my dreams?


----------



## Bareback (Feb 4, 2020)

Karah said:


> I won an award yesterday from work for top sales vs budget. It was so unexpected, I was genuinely shocked.
> View attachment 4471661


Very impressive award congrats.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 4, 2020)

neosapien said:


> You go girl! Is that SRH's hand in the background giving you a congratulatory slap on the behind. Or is that the TV thwarting my dreams?


That hand is

sitting on a paaark bench
eyeing little girls
with baaad intent

(dah dah dah duuhn)


----------



## raratt (Feb 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That hand is
> 
> sitting on a paaark bench
> eyeing little girls
> ...


Watched Thick as a Brick on Youtube last night, I enjoy Tull.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> Watched Thick as a Brick on Youtube last night, I enjoy Tull.


I did a ski video to this for a Jr. Honors English class




PS this is the soundtrack to Bang Bang Stop Resisting's inception.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 4, 2020)

I’m trying to fill out an application for a new job ( supervisor position) and there’s a spot for write a cover letter. I click on it and write my damn letter only to have it disappear before I finish and then I try again click upload FUCK that mofo disappeared again FML . Damn this is aggravating af.


----------



## Karah (Feb 4, 2020)

lokie said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I buy into our roadmap honestly! My company just purchased 70 Wendy’s in MI as well. Biiiiig company. 


Laughing Grass said:


> Congratulations! Did you get some time off to go with the award?


Nah but I got a bunch of free stuff, stayed at the casino, won $100 at blackjack, all meals paid for (I had pastrami eggs Benedict for breakfast and 10/10 would recommend), and had an open bar, so that’s the trade off. It was a two day event and I wasn’t at work but doing work related things, and it’s a paid day, so technically working but mostly getting all the free shit I could find to be very honest. The reception was in this giant ballroom with like 20-25 vendors lined up, I would say 20 of them were alcohol vendors and they had FREE SAMPLES of booze. All types! By the time I got to the end of the line, I was warm bellied and buzzed! 


neosapien said:


> You go girl! Is that SRH's hand in the background giving you a congratulatory slap on the behind. Or is that the TV thwarting my dreams?


Just a perfectly timed weird hand lol. I go on quite a few work excursions and I always wish he could go


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 5, 2020)

Karah said:


> I buy into our roadmap honestly! My company just purchased 70 Wendy’s in MI as well. Biiiiig company.
> 
> Nah but I got a bunch of free stuff, stayed at the casino, won $100 at blackjack, all meals paid for (I had pastrami eggs Benedict for breakfast and 10/10 would recommend), and had an open bar, so that’s the trade off. It was a two day event and I wasn’t at work but doing work related things, and it’s a paid day, so technically working but mostly getting all the free shit I could find to be very honest. The reception was in this giant ballroom with like 20-25 vendors lined up, I would say 20 of them were alcohol vendors and they had FREE SAMPLES of booze. All types! By the time I got to the end of the line, I was warm bellied and buzzed!
> 
> Just a perfectly timed weird hand lol. I go on quite a few work excursions and I always wish he could go


You actually won at a casino? That sounds like a sweet company to work for. The last company I worked for had 30k employees and did financial audits and advisory services. If you were lucky enough to get a recognition award it would be a crappy 8.5.x11 word art certificate that you could hang in your crappy cubicle and nothing else. The sales team got all the perks. Company cars, expense accounts, latest gadgets etc.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> You actually won at a casino? That sounds like a sweet company to work for. The last company I worked for had 30k employees and did financial audits and advisory services. If you were lucky enough to get a recognition award it would be a crappy 8.5.x11 word art certificate that you could hang in your crappy cubicle and nothing else. The sales team got all the perks. Company cars, expense accounts, latest gadgets etc.


I just received a 5yr anniversary card today. I’ve been here 6yrs.lol. It says my “service award” will be on my next check. Idk what it is, didn’t realize there was such a thing.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 5, 2020)

Workout, picked up some plants from mother-in-law, smoke, water plants. I have a feeling most of the remainder of my day will be smoking and stretching lol. Been hitting it hard at the gym. Need to loosen up those tight muscles


----------



## Kisskorv (Feb 5, 2020)

lokie said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Is this your artwork?


Thanks yes..


----------



## raratt (Feb 5, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I just received a 5yr anniversary card today. I’ve been here 6yrs.lol. It says my “service award” will be on my next check. Idk what it is, didn’t realize there was such a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4472488


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 5, 2020)

Kisskorv said:


> Thanks yes..


Ok
~very nervous~
what does it represent?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 5, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I just received a 5yr anniversary card today. I’ve been here 6yrs.lol. It says my “service award” will be on my next check. Idk what it is, didn’t realize there was such a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4472488


You guys work for awesome companies!


----------



## xtsho (Feb 5, 2020)

Got to sample some of the bacon I made. I smoked it on Sunday. When it was done I let it cool and then wrapped it in plastic and put it in the refrigerator. Took out a slab this morning and sliced it up. Cooked some and ate it. It was really good. It could have been better but overall I'm very happy with it. I'll give myself a B-. It had just the right salt and smoke amount. I used a combination of apple and hickory for three hours and then cherry at the end. I think I fell short with seasoning though. I didn't add any. I just did salt, sugar, smoke. Next time I'm going to use some garlic and onion powder which I think will bump me up to a B+ or maybe even an A-. We'll see. But that won't be for awhile since I have almost twenty pounds of bacon to finish off first.

Out of the smoker


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 5, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Got to sample some of the bacon I made. I smoked it on Sunday. When it was done I let it cool and then wrapped it in plastic and put it in the refrigerator. Took out a slab this morning and sliced it up. Cooked some and ate it. It was really good. It could have been better but overall I'm very happy with it. I'll give myself a B-. It had just the right salt and smoke amount. I used a combination of apple and hickory for three hours and then cherry at the end. I think I fell short with seasoning though. I didn't add any. I just did salt, sugar, smoke. Next time I'm going to use some garlic and onion powder which I think will bump me up to a B+ or maybe even an A-. We'll see. But that won't be for awhile since I have almost twenty pounds of bacon to finish off first.
> 
> Out of the smoker


That’ll take you like a month


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 5, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That’ll take you like a mouth


FIFY


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 5, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Got to sample some of the bacon I made. I smoked it on Sunday. When it was done I let it cool and then wrapped it in plastic and put it in the refrigerator. Took out a slab this morning and sliced it up. Cooked some and ate it. It was really good. It could have been better but overall I'm very happy with it. I'll give myself a B-. It had just the right salt and smoke amount. I used a combination of apple and hickory for three hours and then cherry at the end. I think I fell short with seasoning though. I didn't add any. I just did salt, sugar, smoke. Next time I'm going to use some garlic and onion powder which I think will bump me up to a B+ or maybe even an A-. We'll see. But that won't be for awhile since I have almost twenty pounds of bacon to finish off first.
> 
> Out of the smoker


That looks good and I love the consistency of the slices!


----------



## raratt (Feb 5, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Got to sample some of the bacon I made. I smoked it on Sunday. When it was done I let it cool and then wrapped it in plastic and put it in the refrigerator. Took out a slab this morning and sliced it up. Cooked some and ate it. It was really good. It could have been better but overall I'm very happy with it. I'll give myself a B-. It had just the right salt and smoke amount. I used a combination of apple and hickory for three hours and then cherry at the end. I think I fell short with seasoning though. I didn't add any. I just did salt, sugar, smoke. Next time I'm going to use some garlic and onion powder which I think will bump me up to a B+ or maybe even an A-. We'll see. But that won't be for awhile since I have almost twenty pounds of bacon to finish off first.
> 
> Out of the smoker


I wish I could find a pork belly that lean.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 5, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> That looks good and I love the consistency of the slices!


I sliced it by hand. But I cheated and used a smaller cutting board as a straight edge. It helps to have a razor sharp knife though.




raratt said:


> I wish I could find a pork belly that lean.


I got that for $0.99 a pound at Smart Food Service. I was just there picking up a strip loin and it was back up to $2.47 a pound. I bought it on sale. Now I wish I would have bought a couple more and tossed them in the freezer.


----------



## raratt (Feb 5, 2020)

Had a big bucket of dirt from investigating the water meters in front of the house (long story) that was too heavy for me to risk moving so I put parts into a smaller bucket and dumped them in some of the holes Roxy dug. I sprayed some with crab boil, I need to do the rest soon or they will be holes again. Beer shelf is full, buds and suds in a bit. Dinner is frozen lasagna because I am lazy.


----------



## printer (Feb 5, 2020)

Took my mother to the dentist, she is 90. She is shaky on her legs, held onto me and used her cane, but we walked into the office. Transplanted a seedling into a beer cup for the 'contest', everybody that finishes wins (pride I think). I had a nap, no idea why I woke up at 7:00 this morning. Need to make a veg tent right now, maybe some 2"x2" studs and some poly. The dentist trip threw the day off, no need to fret about it though.


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 5, 2020)

Sorry @Laughing Grass forgot to post the fan


----------



## xtsho (Feb 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> Had a big bucket of dirt from investigating the water meters in front of the house (long story) that was too heavy for me to risk moving so I put parts into a smaller bucket and dumped them in some of the holes Roxy dug. I sprayed some with crab boil, I need to do the rest soon or they will be holes again. Beer shelf is full, buds and suds in a bit. Dinner is frozen lasagna because I am lazy.


Nothing wrong with frozen lasagna. I have some in the freezer myself. However I did make it from scratch and vacuum pack it in individual portions. I get lazy too and it's nice to just pop something in the microwave and not have to deal with cooking.


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 5, 2020)

Finished work early better clean the house. 
Time to put old school hip hop on Apple Music. I seem to clean better and roll my blunts bigger lol


----------



## Bareback (Feb 5, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Got to sample some of the bacon I made. I smoked it on Sunday. When it was done I let it cool and then wrapped it in plastic and put it in the refrigerator. Took out a slab this morning and sliced it up. Cooked some and ate it. It was really good. It could have been better but overall I'm very happy with it. I'll give myself a B-. It had just the right salt and smoke amount. I used a combination of apple and hickory for three hours and then cherry at the end. I think I fell short with seasoning though. I didn't add any. I just did salt, sugar, smoke. Next time I'm going to use some garlic and onion powder which I think will bump me up to a B+ or maybe even an A-. We'll see. But that won't be for awhile since I have almost twenty pounds of bacon to finish off first.
> 
> Out of the smoker


The bacon is awesome looking and so are the tatters.... I don’t see any black pepper???? are you pepper racist.... I’m certainly not I like peppers off all colors reds, greens, black, yellow, orange....well I met a orange one once that was a bit spicy and it might of been from a bad neighborhood because it was a bit seedy.


----------



## raratt (Feb 5, 2020)

FYI, don't plant cayenne peppers near bell peppers.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 5, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Workout, picked up some plants from mother-in-law, smoke, water plants. I have a feeling most of the remainder of my day will be smoking and stretching lol. Been hitting it hard at the gym. Need to loosen up those tight muscles


Super high=super hungry. Ribs Moroccan style.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 5, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Super high=super hungry. Ribs Moroccan style. View attachment 4472793


looks yes-ish.
Tell me more about Moroccan style.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 5, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> looks yes-ish.
> Tell me more about Moroccan style.


Well first you pick the biggest dog with still a bit of fat on her.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 5, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> looks yes-ish.
> Tell me more about Moroccan style.


Moroccan-Style Short Ribs





Serves 4

Ingredients

1 tablespoon olive oil
4 English-cut short ribs (about 3 pounds), patted dry
3 medium carrots, sliced into 1/2 inch-thick coins
1 medium onion, chopped
3 cloves of garlic, minced
1 tablespoon tomato paste
2 tablespoons ground cumin
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
1 teaspoon ground coriander
1 teaspoon ground ginger
1 teaspoon smoked paprika
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1 14-ounce can diced tomatoes
2 cups low-sodium stock
1 bay leaf
1/2 cup chopped mixed olives
1/2 cup chopped dried apricots
salt and pepper, to taste
Instructions

Preheat the oven to 350F.
In a large Dutch oven, heat up the olive oil on medium high. Liberally salt and pepper the short ribs, then brown them in batches. Take your time here -- this will impart so much flavor. Set aside.
Reduce the heat to medium low, then add the carrots, onion and garlic. Saute until the vegetables have softened and browned slightly.
Stir in the tomato paste, cumin, cinnamon, coriander, ginger, paprika and cayenne. Cook for 2 minutes, then add the tomatoes stock, bay leaf and olives. Nestle the short ribs back in the pot. Increase the heat and bring the liquid to a boil.
Once the liquid has boiled for a minute, turn off the heat. Cover the pot and carefully transfer it to the oven. Cook for 2-1/2 hours, until the short ribs are tender and can be easily pierced by a fork.
Transfer the pot from the oven to the stove and uncover. Skim as much fat as possible from the top of the pot. Carefully remove the short ribs from the pot (it's ok if the bones come loose).
Bring the sauce to a boil and reduce by half, about 10 minutes, stirring frequently to ensure none of the vegetables stick to the bottom of the pot. Serve the short ribs with the sauce on top.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 5, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Moroccan-Style Short Ribs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh sweet mama that sounds righteous


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 5, 2020)

I used what I had on hand. Didn’t have all the ingredients. Added in a heaping teaspoon turmeric, because that’s how I roll. Made it in an instant pot.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 5, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I used what I had on hand. Didn’t have all the ingredients. Added in a heaping teaspoon turmeric, because that’s how I roll. Made it in an instant pot.


Sir Turmeric sounds like one of the winners at Hastings


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> FYI, don't plant cayenne peppers near bell peppers.


Did they make them better?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 5, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I used what I had on hand. Didn’t have all the ingredients. Added in a heaping teaspoon turmeric, because that’s how I roll. Made it in an instant pot.


Oh I haven't done short ribs in my Ninja yet. I need to get some before it warms up that recipe sounds great. I've been loving the 3-3-3 hard boiled eggs LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 5, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Got to sample some of the bacon I made. I smoked it on Sunday. When it was done I let it cool and then wrapped it in plastic and put it in the refrigerator. Took out a slab this morning and sliced it up. Cooked some and ate it. It was really good. It could have been better but overall I'm very happy with it. I'll give myself a B-. It had just the right salt and smoke amount. I used a combination of apple and hickory for three hours and then cherry at the end. I think I fell short with seasoning though. I didn't add any. I just did salt, sugar, smoke. Next time I'm going to use some garlic and onion powder which I think will bump me up to a B+ or maybe even an A-. We'll see. But that won't be for awhile since I have almost twenty pounds of bacon to finish off first.
> 
> Out of the smoker


Superlative


----------



## xtsho (Feb 5, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Moroccan-Style Short Ribs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome! And you provided the recipe. Even better!


----------



## xtsho (Feb 5, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Superlative


----------



## xtsho (Feb 5, 2020)

Bareback said:


> The bacon is awesome looking and so are the tatters.... I don’t see any black pepper???? are you pepper racist.... I’m certainly not I like peppers off all colors reds, greens, black, yellow, orange....well I met a orange one once that was a bit spicy and it might of been from a bad neighborhood because it was a bit seedy.


No pepper racist here. I made some with cracked black pepper on it. Picture was taken before final seasoning and eating and before the hot sauce came out. I like my hot sauce. I grow hot peppers in my garden every year and still have some dried Habs, Ghosts, and Scorpions in the cupboard. I typically stay away from the ridiculously hot ones and stick with Cayenne, Thai, Serrano, Jalapeno, and a few other reasonable peppers for cooking. I grow the real hot ones just as a hobby and to have around hoping someone will try to be tough and eat one.


----------



## raratt (Feb 5, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Did they make them better?


The results were unexpected, yes and no.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 5, 2020)

xtsho said:


> No pepper racist here. I made some with cracked black pepper on it. Picture was taken before final seasoning and eating and before the hot sauce came out. I like my hot sauce. I grow hot peppers in my garden every year and still have some dried Habs, Ghosts, and Scorpions in the cupboard. I typically stay away from the ridiculously hot ones and stick with Cayenne, Thai, Serrano, Jalapeno, and a few other reasonable peppers for cooking. I grow the real hot ones just as a hobby and to have around hoping someone will try to be tough and eat one.


I love my dried green habaneros. Adds a nutty flavor with just enough heat. The orange is something else all together. I can still dig it for clearing my sinuses though haha. I’ve got some Thai and poinsettia seeds I need to pop.


----------



## raratt (Feb 5, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I love my dried green habaneros. Adds a nutty flavor with just enough heat. The orange is something else all together. I can still dig it for clearing my sinuses though haha. I’ve got some Thai and poinsettia seeds I need to pop.


I have some Boonie pepper seeds I should send you. They are small, pack a lot of heat, but with a good flavor. We use them in our Guam style marinade with ribs and chicken.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 5, 2020)

Pesto palmiers and shrimp cocktail tonight


----------



## Bareback (Feb 5, 2020)

xtsho said:


> No pepper racist here. I made some with cracked black pepper on it. Picture was taken before final seasoning and eating and before the hot sauce came out. I like my hot sauce. I grow hot peppers in my garden every year and still have some dried Habs, Ghosts, and Scorpions in the cupboard. I typically stay away from the ridiculously hot ones and stick with Cayenne, Thai, Serrano, Jalapeno, and a few other reasonable peppers for cooking. I grow the real hot ones just as a hobby and to have around hoping someone will try to be tough and eat one.


Sorry about the racist comment, I was only using it to setup my joke. I actually was a little worried you might not appreciate the humor but I didn’t think you be bothered with a corny thing like that so I went for it. 

Btw I have made three attempts at starting onion seed and I have zero to show for it the first two where the same seed and the third was a different one just planted number three yesterday so it might work . But either way I’m moving on to peppers and tomatoes soon.


----------



## raratt (Feb 6, 2020)

Bareback said:


> starting onion seed


I just used onion starts, basically baby onions. I made some green red onions, those were really good.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> I just used onion starts, basically baby onions. I made some green red onions, those were really good.


When the stores get the sets I’ll grab some, they wasn’t in last week , I’ve been checking every week for a month. 

But here’s the real deal I’ve tried to start from seed a bunch of times and failed every time and I don’t like to lose . Now it’s more about the challenge, about figuring out why I keep failing. I have way more invested than onions well every be worth but it is driving me nuts to fail over and over. 

So let me ask you what your peaches, do you do any spring prep. I know your back is bothering you but on a year when you’re feeling good.....fertilizers?...... pruning? .....pesticides? I prune, spread and layer of fresh compost but that’s it , most years a late freeze will kill most of the blooms and some other pests or disease also usually kill what’s left.


----------



## raratt (Feb 6, 2020)

Bareback said:


> When the stores get the sets I’ll grab some, they wasn’t in last week , I’ve been checking every week for a month.
> 
> But here’s the real deal I’ve tried to start from seed a bunch of times and failed every time and I don’t like to lose . Now it’s more about the challenge, about figuring out why I keep failing. I have way more invested than onions well every be worth but it is driving me nuts to fail over and over.
> 
> So let me ask you what your peaches, do you do any spring prep. I know your back is bothering you but on a year when you’re feeling good.....fertilizers?...... pruning? .....pesticides? I prune, spread and layer of fresh compost but that’s it , most years a late freeze will kill most of the blooms and some other pests or disease also usually kill what’s left.


I prune every fall, mostly to keep it at a manageable height so I don't have to climb to the top of a ladder. I also spray with a dormant fungicide to prevent curly leaf, there is copper spray that works great for that but I have another fungicide I'm going to use this year with some neem as a wetting agent to keep it on the tree when it rains. It is in my back yard so it gets water when the lawn is watered, but I give it more water when the fruit is ripening to get really juicy peaches. @doublejj stopped by and picked some up so he can tell you how they are. I don't even fertilize it. it is a Red Haven peach, freestone, and I think they are one of the best ones around. You don't see many of them, my friend down south picked up the tree for me years ago because he found one when I couldn't. There is a big commercial crop of peaches around here, among many other fruits. Birds are my biggest enemy.


----------



## 420God (Feb 6, 2020)

Took some pics on my drive.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 6, 2020)

Everyone checked out ok from the wreck. A little muscle soreness, but that's it. Relieved for sure.

I've been bothered by some carpel tunnel in my wrist and "tennis elbow" for a while. Saw an orthopedist and got a cortisone shot in each elbow, today. I don't mind needles, kinda enjoy them, but Faaaahk that!!!
I'm REALLY sore, now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 6, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Sorry @Laughing Grass forgot to post the fan
> View attachment 4472714View attachment 4472742


I could probably do something similar. My lights fill out the tent fully with a couple inches on either side. do you think enough air would flow between them?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 6, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Everyone checked out ok from the wreck. A little muscle soreness, but that's it. Relieved for sure.
> 
> I've been bothered by some carpel tunnel in my wrist and "tennis elbow" for a while. Saw an orthopedist and got a cortisone shot in each elbow, today. I don't mind needles, kinda enjoy them, but Faaaahk that!!!
> I'm REALLY sore, now.View attachment 4473361


Glad to hear everyone is ok 

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 6, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Everyone checked out ok from the wreck. A little muscle soreness, but that's it. Relieved for sure.
> 
> I've been bothered by some carpel tunnel in my wrist and "tennis elbow" for a while. Saw an orthopedist and got a cortisone shot in each elbow, today. I don't mind needles, kinda enjoy them, but Faaaahk that!!!
> I'm REALLY sore, now.View attachment 4473361


rear ended at 65 wow. Did your car survive?


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I could probably do something similar. My lights fill out the tent fully with a couple inches on either side. do you think enough air would flow between them?
> 
> View attachment 4473367


Have you got a similar size fan at home? You could just hold it up to see if the airflow is enough. It’s hard to say yes or no.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 6, 2020)

I don’t know if this pics will show up or not but if they do the ribeyes are from the other night, the rolls are today’s accomplishment. I’ve been wanting to try it for a while but today I was bored as hell waiting on the tornadoes to show up.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> rear ended at 65 wow. Did your car survive?


Yes. I drove away, afterwards. 3600 first ins quote. Mechanic thinks probably more like 5000+ after a quick inspection. The other car was completely totaled, very lucky to walk away.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 6, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Glad to hear everyone is ok
> 
> SH420


Thank you, shrx and others for concern and well wishes!


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 6, 2020)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 4473413View attachment 4473412View attachment 4473413
> 
> I don’t know if this pics will show up or not but if they do the ribeyes are from the other night, the rolls are today’s accomplishment. I’ve been wanting to try it for a while but today I was bored as hell waiting on the tornadoes to show up.


Looks delicious. I’m waiting on those same tornadoes. Lol. Windy af. No rain yet. Our worst they say around 9 ish and last a few hours.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 6, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Looks delicious. I’m waiting on those same tornadoes. Lol. Windy af. No rain yet. Our worst they say around 9 ish and last a few hours.


Be safe bro, we’ve gotten sooooo much rain since the first of the year. I surprised to see you guys are at a deficit.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 6, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Be safe bro, we’ve gotten sooooo much rain since the first of the year. I surprised to see you guys are at a deficit.


We’ve been hot. 85 today. 60 tomorrow. The storms have arrived.


----------



## raratt (Feb 6, 2020)

We are seriously lacking on rain/snow. There is a ridge parked off the coast sending all the moisture to Wash. and places north.
I spent the day working on resetting my fish tank. It has been a long time since I really cleaned it out. I couldn't control the nitrites in the tank anymore, too much detritus. I've got all the gravel out and most of the water. Once I get all the gravel out I'll rinse it off and start putting it all back together. The fish are downgraded to a bucket for awhile. Buds and suds time.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> We are seriously lacking on rain/snow. There is a ridge parked off the coast sending all the moisture to Wash. and places north.
> I spent the day working on resetting my fish tank. It has been a long time since I really cleaned it out. I couldn't control the nitrites in the tank anymore, too much detritus. I've got all the gravel out and most of the water. Once I get all the gravel out I'll rinse it off and start putting it all back together. The fish are downgraded to a bucket for awhile. Buds and suds time.


I’ve got a 60gal I believe. Inherited it when my brother moved. It’s still at my daughters house cuz I haven’t moved it since I moved in October. Ex wants it gone. Doesn’t like cleaning it. Lol. I’ll get it. Sometime


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 6, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> We’ve been hot. 85 today. 60 tomorrow. The storms have arrived.


I could do a few 80° days this time of year. The old man's been in fl for a couple months on a home finding vacation. Looking like ocala. 
He said, key west was the craziest place he's been. I think they spent less than a week. Only so many naked women and bartenders swinging their 'sledgehammers' around they could take.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 6, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I could do a few 80° days this time of year. The old man's been in fl for a couple months on a home finding vacation. Looking like ocala.
> He said, key west was the craziest place he's been. I think they spent less than a week. Only so many naked women and bartenders swinging their 'sledgehammers' around they could take.


I go to the springs around Ocala. I’ve only been once but yes key west is an adventure. Lol. Had a blast.

Just said this band that’s heading our way has winds at 80


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 6, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Have you got a similar size fan at home? You could just hold it up to see if the airflow is enough. It’s hard to say yes or no.


Unfortunately no, I only have the 6" clip on fans on hand. I can buy one on amazon and return it if it doesn't work. do you know what the diameter of that one is?



JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Yes. I drove away, afterwards. 3600 first ins quote. Mechanic thinks probably more like 5000+ after a quick inspection. The other car was completely totaled, very lucky to walk away.


That's scary, glad you're okay. Were you completely stopped when she hit you?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Unfortunately no, I only have the 6" clip on fans on hand. I can buy one on amazon and return it if it doesn't work. do you know what the diameter of that one is?
> 
> 
> 
> That's scary, glad you're okay. Were you completely stopped when she hit you?


I had just finished pumping my breaks from a complete stop. We might have been up to 2mph. We were not the only wreck by any means. Complete chaos for a few.
And, thanks!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 6, 2020)

Threw down all the bubba Kush and jabba stash. Will do the gg4, gelato and c99 tomorrow.


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 6, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Threw down all the bubba Kush and jabba stash. Will do the gg4, gelato and c99 tomorrow. View attachment 4473511


Looking good mate you doing a sog?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 6, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Looking good mate you doing a sog?


Thanks bro. Yeah. First go at a real outdoor SOG


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Unfortunately no, I only have the 6" clip on fans on hand. I can buy one on amazon and return it if it doesn't work. do you know what the diameter of that one is?


12 inches. I’m normally lying when I tell someone 12 inches on the net, it feels good to be honest.


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 6, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Thanks bro. Yeah. First go at a real outdoor SOG


Keen to see how you go. 2020 good things are coming


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 6, 2020)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 4473413View attachment 4473412View attachment 4473413
> 
> I don’t know if this pics will show up or not but if they do the ribeyes are from the other night, the rolls are today’s accomplishment. I’ve been wanting to try it for a while but today I was bored as hell waiting on the tornadoes to show up.


That looks so damn good! I should've cooked tonight.

*scowls while eating cereal*


----------



## Bareback (Feb 6, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> That looks so damn good! I should've cooked tonight.
> 
> *scowls while eating cereal*


Believe it or not I paid $17 for all three steaks and they melt in your mouth like butter the rolls was the first time and are delicious. 
I did make a bit of a mess and had to clean up. The wife started complaining but got quite then I noticed she had a roll in her mouth. I didn’t take pics but I made biscuits this morning and fried ham steak and that is the stuff , what cause a women the leave her buddy ,


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 7, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Believe it or not I paid $17 for all three steaks and they melt in your mouth like butter the rolls was the first time and are delicious.
> I did make a bit of a mess and had to clean up. The wife started complaining but got quite then I noticed she had a roll in her mouth. I didn’t take pics but I made biscuits this morning and fried ham steak and that is the stuff , what cause a women the leave her buddy ,


That's a killer deal for good ribeyes. The homemade rolls put any dinner over the top.

Todays my B-Days so I know I'll get some good eats. Hopefully steaks and finish the day off with warm brownies. (I hope, I hinted around about the brownies all week)


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 7, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> That's a killer deal for good ribeyes. The homemade rolls put any dinner over the top.
> 
> Todays my B-Days so I know I'll get some good eats. Hopefully steaks and finish the day off with warm brownies. (I hope, I hinted around about the brownies all week)


Happy Birthday, Tang!


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 7, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> That's a killer deal for good ribeyes. The homemade rolls put any dinner over the top.
> 
> Todays my B-Days so I know I'll get some good eats. Hopefully steaks and finish the day off with warm brownies. (I hope, I hinted around about the brownies all week)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> That's a killer deal for good ribeyes. The homemade rolls put any dinner over the top.
> 
> Todays my B-Days so I know I'll get some good eats. Hopefully steaks and finish the day off with warm brownies. (I hope, I hinted around about the brownies all week)


Happy Birthday Tangerine!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2020)

Drove 90 minutes to my parents to shovel snow yesterday then 90 minutes back home. Woke up to significant snow fall today so I have to go back and do it again. They have a snow blower but I couldn't get the damn thing to start so I had to do it by hand. 

Concentrates and edibles are now being legally sold here, I ordered what I thought were disposable pens and these arrived. I checked amazon and the battery for these things are 35 bucks. I damaged the packaging opening the first one so I probably can't send it back. They don't make it very clear that you don't get a battery with them. 






Autloops Bottom V V Black Pen Battery 2 Pack-USB Charger Included: Amazon.ca: Health & Personal Care


Autloops Bottom V V Black Pen Battery 2 Pack-USB Charger Included: Amazon.ca: Health & Personal Care



www.amazon.ca


----------



## Bareback (Feb 7, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> That's a killer deal for good ribeyes. The homemade rolls put any dinner over the top.
> 
> Todays my B-Days so I know I'll get some good eats. Hopefully steaks and finish the day off with warm brownies. (I hope, I hinted around about the brownies all week)


Happy birthday Tangerine


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 7, 2020)

Happy B/day Tang!


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 7, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> That's a killer deal for good ribeyes. The homemade rolls put any dinner over the top.
> 
> Todays my B-Days so I know I'll get some good eats. Hopefully steaks and finish the day off with warm brownies. (I hope, I hinted around about the brownies all week)


Happy birthday mate


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Feb 7, 2020)

Oh. Hello there.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Feb 7, 2020)

Oh and happy birthday tang!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 7, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> That's a killer deal for good ribeyes. The homemade rolls put any dinner over the top.
> 
> Todays my B-Days so I know I'll get some good eats. Hopefully steaks and finish the day off with warm brownies. (I hope, I hinted around about the brownies all week)


HBD Tangie.

BTW, hinting rarely works with me - the MRS has figured out if she wants something she needs to just blurt it out.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 7, 2020)

@Tangerine_ 

Happy birthday!!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 7, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> HBD Tangie.
> 
> BTW, hinting rarely works with me - the MRS has figured out if she wants something she needs to just blurt it out.


Hinting sounds like passive-aggressive hunting.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Drove 90 minutes to my parents to shovel snow yesterday then 90 minutes back home. Woke up to significant snow fall today so I have to go back and do it again. They have a snow blower but I couldn't get the damn thing to start so I had to do it by hand.
> 
> Concentrates and edibles are now being legally sold here, I ordered what I thought were disposable pens and these arrived. I checked amazon and the battery for these things are 35 bucks. I damaged the packaging opening the first one so I probably can't send it back. They don't make it very clear that you don't get a battery with them.
> 
> ...


Don't you have a smoke shop near by? That seems expensive for 510 battery, even for Canadian dollars 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Feb 7, 2020)

Happy B-Day Tang!!!


----------



## raratt (Feb 7, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> 12 inches. I’m normally lying when I tell someone 12 inches on the net, it feels good to be honest.


My wife says she doesn't know how men build anything when they think 5" is 9".


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Don't you have a smoke shop near by? That seems expensive for 510 battery, even for Canadian dollars
> 
> SH420


I do but they're seedy and kinda gross. I found one online for $9 and I ordered consumable parts and cleaning swabs for my dry herb vape so shipping was free. It should be here by Tuesday.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> *I do but they're seedy and kinda gross*. I found one online for $9 and I ordered consumable parts and cleaning swabs for my dry herb vape so shipping was free. It should be here by Tuesday.


Kinda like TnT, eh?


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Drove 90 minutes to my parents to shovel snow yesterday then 90 minutes back home. Woke up to significant snow fall today so I have to go back and do it again. They have a snow blower but I couldn't get the damn thing to start so I had to do it by hand.
> 
> Concentrates and edibles are now being legally sold here, I ordered what I thought were disposable pens and these arrived. I checked amazon and the battery for these things are 35 bucks. I damaged the packaging opening the first one so I probably can't send it back. They don't make it very clear that you don't get a battery with them.
> 
> ...


I payed $20 for mine and it’s adjustable. Every corner has a vape shop here.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Kinda like TnT, eh?


I like your kind of seedy ... I went into a vape store once and it looked like this and reeked like mad. You're not getting out without smelling like someone puked vanilla and berries on you. 









jerryb73 said:


> I payed $20 for mine and it’s adjustable. Every corner has a vape shop here.


the convenience store near me sells bongs and pipes, I didn't see any vaporizer batteries, but I wasn't looking very hard.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I like your kind of seedy ... I went into a vape store once and it looked like this and reeked like mad. You're not getting out without smelling like someone puked vanilla and berries on you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here’s mine.





and a lil something for your winter blues. I just smoked a blunt


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Here’s mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks the same as the $35 one from amazon, is the adjustable voltage necessary? The one I bought isn't adjustable. In the future I'll make sure I buy disposable pens, I like how stealthy they are for sneaking a smoke in public. 

Gorgeous is that your current view? I was supposed to go to Arizona for a week at the end of February. My sister asked me to help with the new baby so Arizona is cancelled and I won't see warm weather until May at the earliest. 

This is my scenery today.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 7, 2020)

All done. Everything fits.....for now lol.

The last samurai


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That looks the same as the $35 one from amazon, is the adjustable voltage necessary? The one I bought isn't adjustable. In the future I'll make sure I buy disposable pens, I like how stealthy they are for sneaking a smoke in public.
> 
> Gorgeous is that your current view? I was supposed to go to Arizona for a week at the end of February. My sister asked me to help with the new baby so Arizona is cancelled and I won't see warm weather until May at the earliest.
> 
> ...


I love the stealthiness and no, adjustable isn’t necessary but I like it. And $20. They have them on the counter on display like lighters. Sometimes I get too comfortable and just be walking around with it. Lol

yes that view is now. Lil chilly. 50’s and breezy.
may have frost in the morning  30’s...


----------



## Bareback (Feb 7, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Here’s mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The weather here is crazy af, 70f yesterday morning snow this morning till lunch.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 7, 2020)

Bareback said:


> The weather here is crazy af, 70f yesterday morning snow this morning till lunch.


It’s been up and down here. Only 60 today and still pretty windy. Got some gusts and heavy rain last night but rain didn’t last long at my house. Few limbs down. Gonna be 30’s in morning then back to upper 70’s Sunday.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Feb 7, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> The last samurai


Short pheno, call it Tom Cruise


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 7, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Everyone checked out ok from the wreck. A little muscle soreness, but that's it. Relieved for sure.
> 
> I've been bothered by some carpel tunnel in my wrist and "tennis elbow" for a while. Saw an orthopedist and got a cortisone shot in each elbow, today. I don't mind needles, kinda enjoy them, but Faaaahk that!!!
> I'm REALLY sore, now.View attachment 4473361


I'm glad everyone is ok.


----------



## raratt (Feb 7, 2020)

I did this today:


They won't be confined to the bucket for too much longer

Edit: day 2 of working on it.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Feb 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> I did this today:
> View attachment 4474172View attachment 4474173
> 
> They won't be confined to the bucket for too much longerView attachment 4474174


What fish/setup? Few people with tanks on here, i've always been nerdy about it

*edit @Metasynth you still have coral?


----------



## raratt (Feb 7, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> What fish/setup? Few people with tanks on here, i've always been nerdy about it
> 
> *edit @Metasynth you still have coral?


Just a community fresh water one. A couple of coreys, zebra fish, black, red, and white tetras, and some neons. I did everything I could to fix my water issues but I finally gave up and decided to start the tank over. I can see why the water sucked now, too much crap in the gravel, literally. I'm going to wait a bit to let it stabilize then repopulate it. I'll get some platys, possibly some fancy guppies, depends on what the store has on hand.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Feb 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> Just a community fresh water one. A couple of coreys, zebra fish, black, red, and white tetras, and some neons. I did everything I could to fix my water issues but I finally gave up and decided to start the tank over. I can see why the water sucked now, too much crap in the gravel, literally. I'm going to wait a bit to let it stabilize then repopulate it. I'll get some platys, possibly some fancy guppies, depends on what the store has on hand.


Word my nerd


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> I did this today:
> View attachment 4474172View attachment 4474173
> 
> They won't be confined to the bucket for too much longerView attachment 4474174
> ...


Sales tip: it isn’t a bucket but a deep water culture seminar


----------



## doublejj (Feb 7, 2020)

The entire crew borrowed my truck to pull a trailer loaded with ATV's along with several more and headed to Socal for a week of mayhem in the desert at "King of the Hammers" 2020. They have been there for a week & I have been watching live feed online. I cannot believe what I have been witnessing....Boys do need a vacation but this is crazy.......


----------



## raratt (Feb 7, 2020)

doublejj said:


> The entire crew borrowed my truck to pull a trailer loaded with ATV's along with several more and headed to Socal for a week of mayhem in the desert at "King of the Hammers" 2020. They have been there for a week & I have been watching live feed online. I cannot believe what I have been witnessing....Boys do need a vacation but this is crazy.......


Haven't seen you in T&T for awhile Bro. Good to see ya.


----------



## lokie (Feb 7, 2020)

doublejj said:


> The entire crew borrowed my truck to pull a trailer loaded with ATV's along with several more and headed to Socal for a week of mayhem in the desert at "King of the Hammers" 2020. They have been there for a week & I have been watching live feed online. I cannot believe what I have been witnessing....Boys do need a vacation but this is crazy.......


Are they going as participants or spectators?


Do they like it up the Backdoor?


----------



## doublejj (Feb 7, 2020)

lokie said:


> Are they going as participants or spectators?
> View attachment 4474308
> 
> Do they like it up the Backdoor?


I will let you know when I get my truck back.....


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Feb 7, 2020)

Holy fuck. maybe tell you later


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 8, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I will let you know when I get my truck back.....


That is insane. It looks like a crazy good time though.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 8, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I will let you know when I get my truck back.....


Well that’s a bucket list item for me..... can I borrow the truck.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> I did this today:
> View attachment 4474172View attachment 4474173
> 
> They won't be confined to the bucket for too much longerView attachment 4474174
> ...



I had a 55 gallon freshwater tank years and years ago. It was too much work. I was in my mid 20's and all I cared about was pussy and partying. I ended up giving everything to a friends dad that had an entire room of wall to wall aquariums.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 8, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I had a 55 gallon freshwater tank years and years ago. It was too much work. I was in my mid 20's and all I cared about was pussy and partying. I ended up giving everything to a friends dad that had an entire room of wall to wall aquariums.


Yep, now every time I have sex, I think of those fish. Be kind to your pets.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 8, 2020)

I call this breakfast beer.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 8, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I call this breakfast beer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beware the Ultravirus!


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 8, 2020)

Lunch.








ribs going on when these come off. Pics to follow.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 8, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Well that’s a bucket list item for me..... can I borrow the truck.


Today is King of the Moto's motorcycle race..  








Live Stream - King of the Hammers


SUBSCRIBE TO PREMIUM ULTRA4 COVERAGE FOR JUST $35 FOR ANNUAL ACCESS BY CLICKING HERE!




ultra4racing.com


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 8, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ll take one of those with a Chinese death beer or three


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’ll take one of those with a Chinese death beer or three


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 8, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I call this breakfast beer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good choice for breakfast. 
Michelob ultra alcohol content = 4.2%, Corona premier = 4.0%


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 8, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Good choice for breakfast.
> Michelob ultra alcohol content = 4.2%, Corona premier = 4.0%


Yep. We’ll start drinking later.


----------



## raratt (Feb 8, 2020)

Went out to see if the girls needed water and the filter came off the exhaust hose. Of course it is above the lights above one of the girls at about 7' up. I use aluminum tape so it was a surprise. Got out the ladder and taped it on again, I'm paying for it now. Girls got 10+ gallons of water, I might need my son to move the SR's to the side of my room that has more headroom, they are stretching bigtime. Fishies are back in their home, still need to clean the fake plants though. New York steaks on the Q with salad/broccoli and baked potato for dinner. Buds and suds time.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 9, 2020)

spent the whole day looking for a house i can afford, what a pain in the ass.
i'm not a big operator like some of you guys, i help a lot of my customers out, and probably undercharge to begin with, so i make maybe 2000-2500 a month, which is more than enough for me to live on comfortably, i have very simple tastes and don't like to travel.
but after dumping 1200 into my vehicle for a new front end last month, then getting the news i have to move 2 weeks later, kind of put me on the spot.
i've got 2k saved up in three weeks, but now the problem is finding a place to spend it. i've "worked" for cash the last 13 years...so i don't have a credit record...it comes back "insufficient information"....landlords don't like that...lost one house i really wanted because of it already. most of the rentals here are 1500 a month plus...which is a little out of my range, would like to stay in the 800-1000 a month area.
the local paper has crap for ads, everywhere i look online is weird, shady, and old....
but i WILL find a place...i always do...
but it has to be at least semi private....i'm never going to quit growing and go back to the "real world"....
just cross your fingers for me...please


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Feb 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> Went out to see if the girls needed water and the filter came off the exhaust hose. Of course it is above the lights above one of the girls at about 7' up. I use aluminum tape so it was a surprise. Got out the ladder and taped it on again, I'm paying for it now. Girls got 10+ gallons of water, I might need my son to move the SR's to the side of my room that has more headroom, they are stretching bigtime. View attachment 4474812View attachment 4474813Fishies are back in their home, still need to clean the fake plants though. New York steaks on the Q with salad/broccoli and baked potato for dinner. Buds and suds time.


That fish shit would like your rose/ peach tree, dilute properly, just typing out loud, pardon me


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 9, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Yep. We’ll start drinking later.



In the summer, when I bring coolers of beer for the crew I'm instructed to put all the beer on the bottom, cover with ice, and put waters and gatorades on the top.

This is Mr Tangs remedy to shit gets down around the shop on Saturdays. It rarely works.

Bud Light or Corona would be a big fail too, lol

Damned if I can post without misspellings. So glad there's an edit button


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> Went out to see if the girls needed water and the filter came off the exhaust hose. Of course it is above the lights above one of the girls at about 7' up. I use aluminum tape so it was a surprise. Got out the ladder and taped it on again, I'm paying for it now. Girls got 10+ gallons of water, I might need my son to move the SR's to the side of my room that has more headroom, they are stretching bigtime. View attachment 4474812View attachment 4474813Fishies are back in their home, still need to clean the fake plants though. New York steaks on the Q with salad/broccoli and baked potato for dinner. Buds and suds time.


Supercrop them ie break their necks.


----------



## raratt (Feb 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Supercrop them ie break their necks.


I've been doing that, I almost have to do LST with it because they just turn back towards the light in a couple days, although I have not tried this before. I have a good 4'+ of headroom on one side of the room though.
Damn north wind is back, started last night with the howling noises all night.


----------



## raratt (Feb 9, 2020)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> spent the whole day looking for a house i can afford, what a pain in the ass.
> i'm not a big operator like some of you guys, i help a lot of my customers out, and probably undercharge to begin with, so i make maybe 2000-2500 a month, which is more than enough for me to live on comfortably, i have very simple tastes and don't like to travel.
> but after dumping 1200 into my vehicle for a new front end last month, then getting the news i have to move 2 weeks later, kind of put me on the spot.
> i've got 2k saved up in three weeks, but now the problem is finding a place to spend it. i've "worked" for cash the last 13 years...so i don't have a credit record...it comes back "insufficient information"....landlords don't like that...lost one house i really wanted because of it already. most of the rentals here are 1500 a month plus...which is a little out of my range, would like to stay in the 800-1000 a month area.
> ...


I'm right there with you bro, military retirement plus disability doesn't amount to much. I would recommend getting a credit card and paying off the balance at the end of the month to establish credit without paying 1/3 more to the credit card company. Unfortunately having a credit history is a necessary evil. Purchases don't have to be large, you have to just show that you pay the bill consistently.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> I've been doing that, I almost have to do LST with it because they just turn back towards the light in a couple days, although I have not tried this before. I have a good 4'+ of headroom on one side of the room though.
> Damn north wind is back, started last night with the howling noises all night.


Yeah it's cold and I'm miserable LOL. Although wait until August I'll be hot and miserable.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm right there with you bro, military retirement plus disability doesn't amount to much. I would recommend getting a credit card and paying off the balance at the end of the month to establish credit without paying 1/3 more to the credit card company. Unfortunately having a credit history is a necessary evil. Purchases don't have to be large, you have to just show that you pay the bill consistently.


I brought my credit up from insufficient in like 6 months using a capital one card. Once the balance got up to 30% of the credit line I would pay it off. Basically only used it for gas and swishers lol. So basically used it and paid it off once a week. And I got a kohl’s charge card too. I would just buy the kid’s school clothes with it. Same concept never let the balance go over 30% of the credit line.


----------



## raratt (Feb 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah it's cold and I'm miserable LOL. Although wait until August I'll be hot and miserable.


Looks like I'll have one less to worry about, damn. It didn't show flowers until now, slow to mature I guess.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> Looks like I'll have one less to worry about, damn. It didn't show flowers until now, slow to mature I guess.View attachment 4475422


Or you could pollinate a girl and have children


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Or you could pollinate a girl and have children


At his age, I do not recommend...


----------



## raratt (Feb 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Or you could pollinate a girl and have children


Been there, done that. Practicing was the best part, the 9 months of the making process was anti climactic.


----------



## raratt (Feb 9, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> At his age, I do not recommend...


I can still lay there and sweat with the best of them.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 9, 2020)

Gonna start a few hundred seeds today.


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 9, 2020)

Fixing someone else’s fuck ups


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 9, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Fixing someone else’s fuck ups
> View attachment 4475651


I always hated going behind people, I’m sure most do. I used to pipe houses for gas. ( Propane) and the boss liked sending me to find and fix leaks so they would pass inspection. Mostly was other trades puncturing our pipe but sometimes was the idiot who piped it. Not sure how I always drew that straw...


----------



## lokie (Feb 9, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Fixing someone else’s fuck ups
> View attachment 4475651


I'm not a mason but anyone can see that is not a proper wall.

What is the reason for such work product? What excuses are or can be given?






What is the fix? complete demolition and start over?


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 9, 2020)

I


Roger A. Shrubber said:


> spent the whole day looking for a house i can afford, what a pain in the ass.
> i'm not a big operator like some of you guys, i help a lot of my customers out, and probably undercharge to begin with, so i make maybe 2000-2500 a month, which is more than enough for me to live on comfortably, i have very simple tastes and don't like to travel.
> but after dumping 1200 into my vehicle for a new front end last month, then getting the news i have to move 2 weeks later, kind of put me on the spot.
> i've got 2k saved up in three weeks, but now the problem is finding a place to spend it. i've "worked" for cash the last 13 years...so i don't have a credit record...it comes back "insufficient information"....landlords don't like that...lost one house i really wanted because of it already. most of the rentals here are 1500 a month plus...which is a little out of my range, would like to stay in the 800-1000 a month area.
> ...


fingers crossed mate, it may pay to grow a bit more weed. Cash jobs are impossible to find here in construction anyways. 
Im shutting my business down because you now have to report to the tax man weekly if you have under 16 people sub contracting to you. There trying to cut out all the under the table stuff here it’s pretty shit that’s the only way to make money. Plus I got offered a kick ass job and I’m sick of paying everyone but myself. I’m owed like $75k and Im sick of arguing about money


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 9, 2020)

lokie said:


> I'm not a mason but anyone can see that is not a proper wall.
> 
> What is the reason for such work product? What excuses are or can be given?
> 
> ...


The whole thing should come down but they only want a few sections repaired.
Tight cunts


----------



## 420God (Feb 10, 2020)

Saw Korn and Breaking Benjamin in Green Bay last night. Even caught a pick!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2020)

I get to see my parents today.  I haven't seen my dad since Jan 7th and my mom since the 17th. Unfortunately I only get to spend the day with them then they're off again tomorrow.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2020)

Bodhi Space Monkey test nug, going to try it in my Volcano as opposed to an oven quick dry.


----------



## ANC (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 10, 2020)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4476231View attachment 4476234







__





Dissed Fish


The strange attraction of snoek.




www.google.com


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 10, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> What fish/setup? Few people with tanks on here, i've always been nerdy about it
> 
> *edit @Metasynth you still have coral?


I do! I currently have a 2 gallon pico reef, mixed reef with softies, lps, and sps.

Also have a 7 gallon Nano reef with the overflow from my 2 gallon saltwater

Also still rocking my 36 gallon freshwater tank with a 2ft long pleco in it!!


----------



## ANC (Feb 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, snoek is part of our DNA around the Cape and West coast.
Could not imagine a life without eating it at least once every two weeks.
Such a unique taste that nothing else could substitute. Especially the grey meat around the stomach is really good eating.
Sometimes you get the odd "meelerige" floury one and the texture is just wrong, it needs to be nice and firm almost tough at first.

It is an amazing sight at the end of May to see the pier at Lamberts bay stacked under snoek when they run.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 10, 2020)

ANC said:


> Yeah, snoek is part of our DNA around the Cape and West coast.
> Could not imagine a life without eating it at least once every two weeks.
> Such a unique taste that nothing else could substitute. Especially the grey meat around the stomach is really good eating.
> Sometimes you get the odd "meelerige" floury one and the texture is just wrong, it needs to be nice and firm almost tough at first.


I wish I could try it. So long as it isn’t pap and has no worms in it.


----------



## ANC (Feb 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I wish I could try it. So long as it isn’t pap and has no worms in it.


It is one of the best fish, the more predatory fish are, in my opinion, the better they tend to taste.
Local Shad also called Elf is a great example, probably my favourite fish, but pretty rare these days.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 10, 2020)

Went on a weekend adventure in the Nevada desert. The petroglyphs were really cool, like 100 feet up on the side of a giant sandstone monolith.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to eat that


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 10, 2020)

Morning walk


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 10, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I want to eat that


Me too. Cannot seem to find any online.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Here’s mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Battery arrived today unfortunately I'm not home to try it. My partner is trying the trailblazer flicker cartridge, she said it tastes like Thrills bubble gum.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Battery arrived today unfortunately I'm not home to try it. My partner is trying the trailblazer flicker cartridge, she said it tastes like Thrills bubble gum.


Looks like the portable solution for moms with kids who say bad words.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Battery arrived today unfortunately I'm not home to try it. My partner is trying the trailblazer flicker cartridge, she said it tastes like Thrills bubble gum.



One convincing slogan there, so . . . what does your guy's soap taste like?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Looks like the portable solution for moms with kids who say bad words.


Lol there’s a marketing idea right there. I don’t know anyone who likes that gum. I was kinda surprised it was still for sale.



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> One convincing slogan there, so . . . what does your guy's soap taste like?


flowery tasting like lavender


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> flowery tasting like lavender


Sounds yummy


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Sounds yummy
> 
> View attachment 4476446


it's not


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> it's not


Never heard of it. Guess I’m not missing anything.
makes me think of this. Love this commercial.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 10, 2020)

Love the trash Panda's, I had one for a pet when I was a kid.

Did you know they bite?


----------



## Bareback (Feb 10, 2020)

Pork loin , collards, jalapeño cornbread and onion. Mmmmmmmmm

By far the best accomplishment of the day.....for me at least.


----------



## raratt (Feb 10, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> 2ft long pleco


I don't think they ever stop growing, except rubber lipped ones. I had a spotted sailfin one, it was pretty.


----------



## raratt (Feb 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Me too. Cannot seem to find any online.


Snake Mackerel, very oily like Spanish Mackerel from what I read. I caught a Spanish in Ms, couldn't eat it. Edit: King Mackerel is much better IMO.


----------



## raratt (Feb 10, 2020)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 4476526
> 
> Pork loin , collards, jalapeño cornbread and onion. Mmmmmmmmm
> 
> By far the best accomplishment of the day.....for me at least.


I'm just doing bacon cheeseburgers with Stubb's BBQ sauce.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> Snake Mackerel, very oily like Spanish Mackerel from what I read. I caught a Spanish in Ms, couldn't eat it. Edit: King Mackerel is much better IMO.


Snoek is Thyrsites atun and is purely a southern-hemisphere fish.

Snake mackerel is Gempylus serpens. I imagine snoek might taste different.


----------



## raratt (Feb 10, 2020)

*Summary
February 10, 2020*

HighLowAverageTemperature71.8 F40.3 F54.5 FDew Point40.8 F29.3 F33.7 FHumidity70 %27 %48 %Precipitation0.00 in*--**--*

HighLowAverageWind Speed16.3 mph0.0 mph5.7 mphWind Gust21.7 mph--7.7 mphWind Direction*--**--**NNW*Pressure30.25 in30.13 in*--*
Nice day today, except for the wind. I did squat today and took a nap hoping to get my back to relax more. New MRI scheduled for 23rd, appt with my Neurologist TBD. Buds and suds time.


----------



## raratt (Feb 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Snoek is Thyrsites atun and is purely a southern-hemisphere fish.
> 
> Snake mackerel is Gempylus serpens. I imagine snoek might taste different.


I can't say I know, I trusted Wikipedia, lol. I'd try it. @ANC I'll be right over...


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> *Summary
> February 10, 2020*
> 
> HighLowAverageTemperature71.8 F40.3 F54.5 FDew Point40.8 F29.3 F33.7 FHumidity70 %27 %48 %Precipitation0.00 in*--**--*
> ...


We are back in the 80’s till Friday. We need some rain before summer actually hits. Hope the back gets better.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Feb 10, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Morning walk
> View attachment 4476315


Never thought I'd meet Jesus. Love what you do with tap water.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> Snake Mackerel, very oily like Spanish Mackerel from what I read. I caught a Spanish in Ms, couldn't eat it. Edit: King Mackerel is much better IMO.



I fish the gulf coast from Panama City to Dauphin Island at least a few times a year. And Spanish macs are one of my favorite to catch from the beach or my kayak and kings are fun to catch but I don’t eat them anymore, too greasy. However I always grill them in a basket so I can flip without loosing them through the grates I guess the oil drips away, I ain’t never cooked ‘em a foil boat . I cook tuna , mahi-mahi , grouper and snapper in foil with some Italian dressing and Cajun seasons........yum yum.......over a bed of rice.......mmmmmmm. Ohh and shark , fry that.... I use the Kings for shark bait 

That’s my 9-0 on a international 130# tuna stick, also an 8500 on a custom rockstar cobia rod , I also have a pile of 6-0 penn’s for bottom fishing. 

Sorry for rambling but I love fishing the coast.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 10, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Never thought I'd meet Jesus. Love what you do with tap water.


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 10, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Never thought I'd meet Jesus. Love what you do with tap water.


We have these futuristic inventions called piers it’s almost like walking on water


----------



## ANC (Feb 10, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> One convincing slogan there, so . . . what does your guy's soap taste like?


I vividly remember one of the caretakers taking me to the bathroom and washing my mouth with soap while we were practising for the nativity play when I was maybe 3. I can still taste the soap in my mind... And I curse worse than a sailor with Tourette's.

It was a small yellow bar of soap, and it tasted like soap and yellow.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 10, 2020)

I worked on a model car I started 2 years ago

it's a '48 Ford custom with a chopped top and a DeSoto hemi with 8 2bbl. Strombergs and handmade aluminum velocity stacks


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 11, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I fish the gulf coast from Panama City to Dauphin Island at least a few times a year. And Spanish macs are one of my favorite to catch from the beach or my kayak and kings are fun to catch but I don’t eat them anymore, too greasy. However I always grill them in a basket so I can flip without loosing them through the grates I guess the oil drips away, I ain’t never cooked ‘em a foil boat . I cook tuna , mahi-mahi , grouper and snapper in foil with some Italian dressing and Cajun seasons........yum yum.......over a bed of rice.......mmmmmmm. Ohh and shark , fry that.... I use the Kings for shark bait View attachment 4476608
> 
> That’s my 9-0 on a international 130# tuna stick, also an 8500 on a custom rockstar cobia rod , I also have a pile of 6-0 penn’s for bottom fishing.
> 
> Sorry for rambling but I love fishing the coast.


Can’t believe you guys eat mackerel, or used to. Lol.
When using cut bait, mackerel is what we’ll use for the sharks in the bay most of the time we would go out for them.


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Snoek is Thyrsites atun and is purely a southern-hemisphere fish.
> 
> Snake mackerel is Gempylus serpens. I imagine snoek might taste different.


Sneoks are a pest can’t even use them as bait and not that great to fight. They come in when your fishing for snapper and fuck the fish up for at least an hour.


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 11, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Can’t believe you guys eat mackerel, or used to. Lol.
> When using cut bait, mackerel is what we’ll use for the sharks in the bay most of the time we would go out for them.


We use it as dog food lol


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 11, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I fish the gulf coast from Panama City to Dauphin Island at least a few times a year. And Spanish macs are one of my favorite to catch from the beach or my kayak and kings are fun to catch but I don’t eat them anymore, too greasy. However I always grill them in a basket so I can flip without loosing them through the grates I guess the oil drips away, I ain’t never cooked ‘em a foil boat . I cook tuna , mahi-mahi , grouper and snapper in foil with some Italian dressing and Cajun seasons........yum yum.......over a bed of rice.......mmmmmmm. Ohh and shark , fry that.... I use the Kings for shark bait View attachment 4476608
> 
> That’s my 9-0 on a international 130# tuna stick, also an 8500 on a custom rockstar cobia rod , I also have a pile of 6-0 penn’s for bottom fishing.
> 
> Sorry for rambling but I love fishing the coast.


Kings must be different up north there to good for bait
nmf


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 11, 2020)

@raratt Also gave some clones away to mates to grow outside that went pink and mine are indoors so there white


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 11, 2020)

Yellow is the worse, with dirt stuck in the small cracks.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 11, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> @raratt Also gave some clones away to mates to grow outside that went pink and mine are indoors so there white
> View attachment 4476756


When I saw the date on that pic, I panicked for a second. Did I fall asleep for 9 months??? Then I realized that you're an Aussie and do things backward


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 11, 2020)

I spent the evening cutting down almost an entire tray of plants, nothing but trimming. HATE. I have to go file a lawsuit against this big promoter that stiffed me out of a nice chunk of change. This dude's a multi-millionaire, I just don't understand people. I figure he'll just chuckle when he gets his summons, and he'll just send a check my way. He's not going to come in to court when I have all of our email correspondence and a signed contract. At least I betting he won't. I fucking hate going to court for litigation, mostly because I have to get up so early. I've been there SO many times over the last couple of decades. Got a couple of big gigs for the Valentine's Day weekend, so I'm polishing up some new tunes to include in my playlist. Lotsa practicing this week, so of course it is also a busy harvest week. I just want to chill in the lazyboy, get stoned, and binge watch shit. Oh well, there's always next week...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Never heard of it. Guess I’m not missing anything.
> makes me think of this. Love this commercial.


lol mango chutney and burnt hair. She was being a little melodramatic, it doesn't taste like soap, more like what I think pinesol would taste like mixed with cloves. The tangerine dream cartridge has an amazing aftertaste. Me and sativa never got along very well so I want to try @cannabineer 's suggestion and take benadryl and get high on that one tonight.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 11, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Can’t believe you guys eat mackerel, or used to. Lol.
> When using cut bait, mackerel is what we’ll use for the sharks in the bay most of the time we would go out for them.


How does it compare to the canned mackerel, like Bumble Bee?


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> How does it compare to the canned mackerel, like Bumble Bee?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol mango chutney and burnt hair. She was being a little melodramatic, it doesn't taste like soap, more like what I think pinesol would taste like mixed with cloves. The tangerine dream cartridge has an amazing aftertaste. Me and sativa never got along very well so I want to try @cannabineer 's suggestion and take benadryl and get high on that one tonight.


Ever since Annie taught me that trick, I take one for a new or known hot strain. Better living through chemistry!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Ever since Annie taught me that trick, I take one for a new or known hot strain. Better living through chemistry!


I wish I knew that trick in the days when you had no idea what you were buying. I don't think we got sativa very often but every once in a while we'd get a bag that would make me right squirrelly and I couldn't smoke it.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 11, 2020)

In the 80's some of the chronic that was going around SoCal was potent. That is when I started limiting myself to one small hit to try out the effects.
No matter how potent the strain I would always be back to normal in a half hour.

I had some strong Indica at a party recently and I was smoked. Pulled out a joint of Purple Haze and I immediately felt human and happy again 

Last weekend I got another roof section up on the screen room. Only a few smalls ones to go and then the doors and I am finally done!!!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 11, 2020)

just found an awesome house, about a mile out of town, no immediate neighbors, 700 a month......
got a signed lease... in like Flynn...
now i have room to expand, make more money, get a nestegg...not wasting anymore opportunities.
Thank you all for the positive thoughts, i think it made a difference


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 11, 2020)

If this is any indication of summer, I may vaporize...

@Laughing Grass do you need a middle aged pool guy


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> If this is any indication of summer, I may vaporize...
> 
> @Laughing Grass do you need a middle aged pool guy
> 
> ...


I sure do... I always wanted a swimming pool. It was a balmy 32° and sunny here today.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 11, 2020)

Not sure if Jerry has one of these, but when you are ready..


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I sure do... I always wanted a swimming pool. It was a balmy 32° and sunny here today.


I meant this summer when it’s really hot. But if you insist, I’ll come now.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 11, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 4477151
> Not sure if Jerry has one of these, but when you are ready..


I’ll stop by for that certification on my way out.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2020)

@Grandpapy is a thinker. I live within minutes of the beach and don't really need a pool. A jacuzzi could fit on my patio and be used year round.



jerryb73 said:


> I meant this summer when it’s really hot. But if you insist, I’ll come now.


I think you'd be disappointed by our summer weather if you're looking to cool down. July and August are usually in the mid to high 80's with high humidity. I love the humidity but it's not much of an escape for a Floridian. I'm a great host though, so there's that.


----------



## raratt (Feb 11, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> @raratt Also gave some clones away to mates to grow outside that went pink and mine are indoors so there white
> View attachment 4476756


I guess they get sunburned outdoors? The buds were fluffy when I harvested them, but I almost got 1/2 pound out of the one plant.


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 11, 2020)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> just found an awesome house, about a mile out of town, no immediate neighbors, 700 a month......
> got a signed lease... in like Flynn...
> now i have room to expand, make more money, get a nestegg...not wasting anymore opportunities.
> Thank you all for the positive thoughts, i think it made a difference


good luck mate


----------



## raratt (Feb 11, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Then I realized that you're an Aussie and do things upside down


FIFY


----------



## Mercynajwa (Feb 11, 2020)

420God said:


> What did you do today that you're proud of? Something at work, home, school, personal achievement, etc...
> 
> 
> Today I had gravel dropped off and I put in a new driveway. It was a lot of work but I got it done quicker than I thought I would.


I smoked a moak before school and successfully smelled like roses when I entered the building


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 11, 2020)

Mercynajwa said:


> I smoked a moak before school and successfully smelled like roses when I entered the building


Good luck with junior high


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I sure do... I always wanted a swimming pool. It was a balmy 32° and sunny here today.


I had a badass swiming pool where I lived before I moved up to the last town i lived in that burned down. That town was Stockton Ca(the nice part)(yeah, the nice part). It was a dream come true at first. But then I hardly used the pool my dogs used it more than me
Because it would end up being too fucking hot to be outside lmao. Would be in my air conditioned house, and would say fuck that shit i’m good. So it just ends up being a PITA taking care of.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Grandpapy is a thinker. I live within minutes of the beach and don't really need a pool. A jacuzzi could fit on my patio and be used year round.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you'd be disappointed by our summer weather if you're looking to cool down. July and August are usually in the mid to high 80's with high humidity. I love the humidity but it's not much of an escape for a Floridian. I'm a great host though, so there's that.


I hate being called a Floridian lol. I’m from Indiana been a resident here for bout 20yrs. But I can’t call myself that.


----------



## Mercynajwa (Feb 11, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Good luck with junior high


Actually I didn’t smoke weed in when I WAS in junior high...well once or twice in 8th grade.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> I guess they get sunburned outdoors? The buds were fluffy when I harvested them, but I almost got 1/2 pound out of the one plant.


I wonder how cool the nights are. They might be coloring from that.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 11, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I had a badass swiming pool where I lived before I moved up to the last town i lived in that burned down. That town was Stockton Ca(the nice part)(yeah, the nice part). It was a dream come true at first. But then I hardly used the pool my dogs used it more than me
> Because it would end up being too fucking hot to be outside lmao. Would be in my air conditioned house, and would say fuck that shit i’m good. So it just ends up being a PITA taking care of.


Lol @ the nice part of Stockton


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Lol @ the nice part of Stockton


Lol, lmao.

i lived not far from this road in a country club community.

it really wasn’t that bad


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 11, 2020)

@cannabineer @raratt
That house I gave up in stockton is still probably 200K underwater and i bailed in 2011.
Made 500K+ selling in Salinas(the nice part) (yeah, the nice part) (not) in ‘05. Lost it all, had a great time though.


----------



## raratt (Feb 11, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> @cannabineer @raratt
> That house I gave up in stockton is still probably 200K underwater and i bailed in 2011.
> Made 500K+ selling in Salinas(the nice part) (yeah, the nice part) (not) in ‘05. Lost it all, had a great time though.


I've got about 40K left to pay this house off.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 11, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Lol, lmao.
> 
> i lived not far from this road in a country club community.
> View attachment 4477189
> it really wasn’t that bad


I attended a graduation ceremony downtown a couple yrs ago, It was surprisingly nice and the temp of 80 went a long way to help!


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> I've got about 40K left to pay this house off.


Nice! I’m hoping that when I’m finally done building I won’t owe anybody shit except property taxes


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 11, 2020)

Rough estimate for the future property taxes once i’m done building is around $4500/yr.

fucked up


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> When I saw the date on that pic, I panicked for a second. Did I fall asleep for 9 months??? Then I realized that you're an Aussie and do things backward


Same here!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol mango chutney and burnt hair. She was being a little melodramatic, it doesn't taste like soap, more like what I think pinesol would taste like mixed with cloves. The tangerine dream cartridge has an amazing aftertaste. Me and sativa never got along very well so I want to try @cannabineer 's suggestion and take benadryl and get high on that one tonight.


How do you know what Pinesol tastes like?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Ever since Annie taught me that trick, I take one for a new or known hot strain. Better living through chemistry!


Monsanto


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2020)

Mercynajwa said:


> I smoked a moak before school and successfully smelled like roses when I entered the building


How old are you?


----------



## Mercynajwa (Feb 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> How old are you?


Legal, and why do people assume that you have to be 12 to still go to school, I’m in for cosmetology I’m actually a business woman


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 11, 2020)

Mercynajwa said:


> I’m in for *cosmetology* I’m actually a business woman


I'm a Scorpio


----------



## Mercynajwa (Feb 11, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm a Scorpio


 We Scorpios are factually The best sign


----------



## Bareback (Feb 11, 2020)

Mercynajwa said:


> Legal, and why do people assume that you have to be 12 to still go to school, I’m in for cosmetology I’m actually a business woman


Me too, I’m a daytime hooker.


----------



## Mercynajwa (Feb 11, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Me too, I’m a daytime hooker.


“You bet not bust that date bitch”


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2020)

Mercynajwa said:


> Legal, and why do people assume that you have to be 12 to still go to school, I’m in for cosmetology I’m actually a business woman


Why would you assume I meant school? I meant your use of moak. You seem to have some sensitivity surrounding your age and vocational education program.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm a Scorpion


FIFY


----------



## Mercynajwa (Feb 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Why would you assume I meant school? I meant your use of moak. You seem to have some sensitivity surrounding your age and vocational education program.


Sensitivity surrounding my age... vocational


curious2garden said:


> Why would you assume I meant school? I meant your use of moak. You seem to have some sensitivity surrounding your age and vocational education program.


“Ageeeee ain’t nothin but a numbaaaaaaaa”  have a good day, curiosity killed the cat


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 11, 2020)

Mercynajwa said:


> Legal, and why do people assume that you have to be 12 to still go to school, I’m in for cosmetology I’m actually a business woman


I just lloovvee cosmology!! Do you favor string theory or loop quantum gravity?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2020)

Mercynajwa said:


> Sensitivity surrounding my age... vocational
> 
> “Ageeeee ain’t nothin but a numbaaaaaaaa”  have a good day, curiosity killed the cat


So how old are you, that you're sensitive about it?

As for the cat, satisfaction brought it back


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 11, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I hate being called a Floridian lol. I’m from Indiana been a resident here for bout 20yrs. But I can’t call myself that.


so what is the proper term? floridiot? octogenarian? floroctidiotarian.....¿


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 11, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm a Scorpio


Taurus here, snort snort


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 11, 2020)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so what is the proper term? floridiot? octogenarian? floroctidiotarian.....¿


fluoride ion


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Taurus here, snort snort


Libra, I'm level headed and fair.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Libra, I'm level headed and fair.


Gemini. Double Gemini to be exact. I got you outnumbered and surrounded.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 11, 2020)

What the hell is a moak?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 11, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> @cannabineer @raratt
> That house I gave up in stockton is still probably 200K underwater and i bailed in 2011.
> Made 500K+ selling in Salinas(the nice part) (yeah, the nice part) (not) in ‘05. Lost it all, had a great time though.


Lol @ nice part of Salinas. I'll be there visiting family in 2 weeks. I make sure not to look to Mexican when I'm there. 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2020)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so what is the proper term? floridiot? octogenarian? floroctidiotarian.....¿


These were all quite good however might I propose, Florodoidioctogenarian.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Sure ya do, you brought up herbal healing


Because organic and yet stannous chloride is organic (fixed typo LOL GREAT NEW TABLE)


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Pulaski mattock


Yes but spinal muscular atrophy I am sorry for her woes.


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 11, 2020)

Thought I’d share the toilet with you guys no roo porn weak


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> @Singlemalt another @mensabarbie moment, well deserved


I miss that bitch... lol. No, not really.

SH420


----------



## Bareback (Feb 11, 2020)

Did I mention I’m a daytime hooker.......anyone......that’s because I work on a fishing boat.....


That’s right.....I’m a master baiter.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I miss that bitch... lol. No, not really.
> 
> SH420


It was all those strings attached, right?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Couldn't decide between which reply. So I put both…
> 
> 1. That's what I'm talking about! You go girl! You're not truly successful until you send me some nudes and I label them a success though.
> 
> ...


@neosapien 2020


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 11, 2020)

Mercynajwa said:


> ....... that was not very funny to me


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4477279


Pegged it


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> only the eyeshadow knows


Or it was filled with mabey gravy; I wouldn’t put it past his latest gravy-impregnated sock


----------



## Mercynajwa (Feb 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> @neosapien 2020





cannabineer said:


> Or it was filled with mabey gravy; I wouldn’t put it past his latest gravy-impregnated sock


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 11, 2020)

The pink or the butter, which one ya doing?


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Who’s the booking officer?


LOL


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 12, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Why would you assume I meant school? I meant your use of moak. You seem to have some sensitivity surrounding your age and vocational education program.


I'm still trying to figure out what a moak is?


Shit, I missed a LOT more too.
I better go read the last ten pages and get caught up before my smart mouth gets me trouble.
BRB, lol

Edit: all caught and a little disappointed a missed out.

Creating all these accounts just to troll folks? Damn.
Shit, its hassle to create accounts for ordering shit online. Cant imagine the time and drive it takes to keep up with so many accounts and personas.
Don't these fuckers work?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Oh poor dear. A 58-year-old who forsook medicine for herbalism and astrology. I am so sorry; I cannot imagine the burden under which you tool, uhm toil.
> (whispers conspiratorially) don’t let anyone tell you the earth is flat.


and already a cosmetologist!!! Roflmao.......


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Feb 12, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> View attachment 4477333


It's been awhile since we had a live one LOL. Oh well ..


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 12, 2020)

FABISBACK said:


> as u always do lol


Was your previous username "giggles"? I think I vaguely remember the last few images you left us with.


----------



## sunni (Feb 12, 2020)

Few things 
1. Hairstylist is a very lucrative career they 
Go through significant schooling 
2. Rose quartz does have a facial products they polish them into rollers so it’s not abrasive 

3. when you decide to punish a troll you punish me forabout 15 damn minutes :/


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 12, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> How do you know what Pinesol tastes like?


I get my cocktail mix from under the kitchen sink. 

For 18 years I would wake up every Sunday morning to the stench of pinesol so strong you could almost taste it.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 12, 2020)

Nothing. I’ve accomplished nothing.


I’m a Cancer


----------



## dstroy (Feb 12, 2020)

I got into the engineering program I wanted! toot toot

I’m also building this robot to grow weed “more better” than my current robot, made quite a bit of progress since graduating.



Lots of fun 10/10


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 12, 2020)

sunni said:


> Few things
> 1. Hairstylist is a very lucrative career they
> Go through significant schooling
> 2. Rose quartz does have a facial products they polish them into rollers so it’s not abrasive
> ...


wife is an estitician, we have a hundred of those gua sha boards (and the quartz rollers and stuff) all over the house. people seem to really like it though. 

took the day off cause I just wanted to get shit done around the house, and we were working ourselves out of a job at work. Yesterday I built another seedling shelf with some nice n cheap LED bars from amazon, the babies seem to really like it, gonna move clones onto it today so the fuck shack will open back up for some fuckin'! woo, FUCKIN! Gonna deep clean the basement, and get ready to frame up a room in there to make the official "grow room" and my plants are a bit more concealed. gonna figure out why my mushrooms didnt finsih colonizing before starting to fruit. gonna give all 3 dogs big ass belly rubs. Making a logo for Dino Party chucking co, gonna get some testers/samples out in the mail. 

I think thats it? I'll be lucky to get all that done, already hit the bong.... maybe that wasnt a great idea. but coffee. just have more coffee.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 12, 2020)

I accomplished waking up and getting the kid to the bus stop in 20 minutes. A new record. She actually woke me up. Apparently I slept through my alarm. Not a usual occurrence. 

@cannabineer I slept past my alarm because I was up late watching this German Netflix show called DARK. I'm only 3 episodes in so far but it's pretty damn addicting. I don't know, I vaguely remember us talking about German things in the past so I figure it worth mentioning.


----------



## sunni (Feb 12, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> wife is an estitician, we have a hundred of those gua sha boards (and the quartz rollers and stuff) all over the house. people seem to really like it though.
> 
> took the day off cause I just wanted to get shit done around the house, and we were working ourselves out of a job at work. Yesterday I built another seedling shelf with some nice n cheap LED bars from amazon, the babies seem to really like it, gonna move clones onto it today so the fuck shack will open back up for some fuckin'! woo, FUCKIN! Gonna deep clean the basement, and get ready to frame up a room in there to make the official "grow room" and my plants are a bit more concealed. gonna figure out why my mushrooms didnt finsih colonizing before starting to fruit. gonna give all 3 dogs big ass belly rubs. Making a logo for Dino Party chucking co, gonna get some testers/samples out in the mail.
> 
> I think thats it? I'll be lucky to get all that done, already hit the bong.... maybe that wasnt a great idea. but coffee. just have more coffee.


yes theyre extremely popular 
especially rose quartz. 

Jade used to be most popular until everyone realize it was never real jade haha


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 12, 2020)

sunni said:


> yes theyre extremely popular
> especially rose quartz.
> 
> Jade used to be most popular until everyone realize it was never real jade haha


Mrs. JesusFreak was asking me if she could spend 75 on some 8 inch rose quarts statue (forgot the name) and I said, no, look on Alibaba or DHgate, and sure enough, they were like 5.50 with free shipping on there. People are suckers.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 12, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what a moak is?
> 
> 
> Shit, I missed a LOT more too.
> ...


They work at trolling.


----------



## sunni (Feb 12, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Mrs. JesusFreak was asking me if she could spend 75 on some 8 inch rose quarts statue (forgot the name) and I said, no, look on Alibaba or DHgate, and sure enough, they were like 5.50 with free shipping on there. People are suckers.


yeah but those places are crap and sometimes you get really shitty pieces that are fake,just be careful usually dyed quartz not natural and sometimes glued together. its usually best to source better ones esp 

i try to find mine from rock rounders themselves they dont destroy the environment doing it, and its legit, than they usually have a lapidary artist who polishes and shapes. 

if youre just looking for a decor piece for no real value i guess alibaba would bego to but i wouldnt but than just personal preferance


----------



## neosapien (Feb 12, 2020)

I can get you a real good deal on Jade and Quartz. Rock bottom pricing. No.pun.intended. never mind the scratched out mailing address of Wuhan.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 12, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> They work at trolling.


And its not limited to TnT.

They should seek out one of those troll farms so they can at least get compensated for their efforts.
Or maybe its just sheer resentment driving them.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 12, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> And its not limited to TnT.
> 
> They should seek out one of those troll farms so they can at least get compensated for their efforts.
> Or maybe its just sheer resentment driving them. View attachment 4477467


The big Chinese troll farms are bleeding personnel. There is opportunity here.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 12, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I accomplished waking up and getting the kid to the bus stop in 20 minutes. A new record. She actually woke me up. Apparently I slept through my alarm. Not a usual occurrence.
> 
> @cannabineer I slept past my alarm because I was up late watching this German Netflix show called DARK. I'm only 3 episodes in so far but it's pretty damn addicting. I don't know, I vaguely remember us talking about German things in the past so I figure it worth mentioning.


Ja genau.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Ja genau.


This is America and we speak American! We will rise again! As soon as the Viagra kicks in.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 12, 2020)

neosapien said:


> This is America and we speak American! We will rise again! As soon as the Viagra kicks in.


No hablo Norteamericano


----------



## Bareback (Feb 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> No hablo Norteamericano


Viagra is the universal language.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 12, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Viagra is the universal language.


That is a hard fact.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 12, 2020)

neosapien said:


> This is America and we speak American! We will rise again! As soon as the Viagra kicks in.


I pondered your post. While a 20-minute time is epic and a point of legitimate pride, you really should give her the time to get dressed before pushing her out the door.


----------



## raratt (Feb 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Gemini. Double Gemini to be exact. I got you outnumbered and surrounded.


I am also, also. That explains a lot.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 12, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Thought I’d share the toilet with you guys no roo porn weak
> View attachment 4477267
> View attachment 4477268
> View attachment 4477271
> View attachment 4477272


Decided to add a bit of roo porn


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Decided to add a bit of roo porn
> 
> View attachment 4477517
> 
> View attachment 4477518


So naive, I thought it was a typo. I'll admit it, I'm a roo virgin.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 12, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> So naive, I thought it was a typo. I'll admit it, I'm a roo virgin.


If you don’t keep it thus, you’ll roo the day


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 12, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> So naive, I thought it was a typo. I'll admit it, I'm a roo virgin.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 12, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


>


Man, that was nice.
.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 12, 2020)

@raratt motivated me to vaccuum the gravel on our 75g. Now, I just need to clean the plants and rearrange the rocks for some new caves.

Thanks, Ratt! I needed a boost. After losing a 12 yr old pleco(only 11") and 6 yr old redtail shark this year, I kinda lost interest. I think we are going back to livebearers. Babies are fun.

Would like to see your tank pics, @Metasynth .

Also, I'm a Virgo.


----------



## raratt (Feb 12, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> @raratt motivated me to vaccuum the gravel on our 75g.View attachment 4477586 Now, I just need to clean the plants and rearrange the rocks for some new caves.
> 
> Thanks, Ratt! I needed a boost. After losing a 12 yr old pleco(only 11") and 6 yr old redtail shark this year, I kinda lost interest. I think we are going back to livebearers. Babies are fun.
> 
> ...


Mine was way past the point of just vacuuming the gravel. My nitrites were over 200 before, now they are down to 20. I have no idea how the last of the fish I have survived at all. I happen to have a dental appt today (deep cleaning, joy) HOWEVER, the Petsmart is just off the road on the way home...I might be in trouble with the wife again. $$$$


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 12, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> @raratt motivated me to vaccuum the gravel on our 75g.View attachment 4477586 Now, I just need to clean the plants and rearrange the rocks for some new caves.
> 
> Thanks, Ratt! I needed a boost. After losing a 12 yr old pleco(only 11") and 6 yr old redtail shark this year, I kinda lost interest. I think we are going back to livebearers. Babies are fun.
> 
> ...


Here are some pics of the 2.5 gallon, featuring my clownfish named nibbler


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 12, 2020)

I built a custom stand and hood for this tank


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 12, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Here are some pics of the 2.5 gallon, featuring my clownfish named nibbler
> 
> View attachment 4477734View attachment 4477735View attachment 4477736View attachment 4477737View attachment 4477738View attachment 4477739View attachment 4477740


Thanks, pal. Nice work, all around. The tank looks so much bigger than 2.5.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 12, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Thanks, pal. Nice work, all around. The tank looks so much bigger than 2.5.


That was the effect I was going for


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 12, 2020)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so what is the proper term? floridiot? octogenarian? floroctidiotarian.....¿


I feel like I’m not. Don’t care for the beach or the heat. But here I am...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 12, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Don’t care for the beach




I think I’ve used this gif on you before


----------



## raratt (Feb 12, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Here are some pics of the 2.5 gallon, featuring my clownfish named nibbler
> 
> View attachment 4477734View attachment 4477735View attachment 4477736View attachment 4477737View attachment 4477738View attachment 4477739View attachment 4477740


How do you feed the anemones?


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4477924
> 
> I think I’ve used this gif on you before


Probably for the same statement. Lol


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> How do you feed the anemones?


Those are actually a large polyp stony coral called Duncan Coral. It photosynthasizes but I also feed something called reef roids. It’s like a fine particle fish food


----------



## raratt (Feb 12, 2020)

The "deep cleaning" at the dentist was nothing like I have had in the past, but I got to pay a $38 copay for the pleasure. Picked up two pair of platys and three algae eaters (one a pleco) plus a live plant, "hornwart", I like it's other name better, coontail. Smoked brats for dinner, buds and suds time.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4477924
> 
> I think I’ve used this gif on you before


Excuse me for being crass but it looks like she's rehearsing for a (large) bit part in a Porn flick.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 12, 2020)

I cooked a divine chicken Alfredo


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 12, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I cooked a divine chicken Alfredo


I did the same with a Digiorno...


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 12, 2020)

Brown Beans w/Smoked Ham Hock (started last-night), diced Onion, salt and pepper.
2nd bowl gets a shot of ketchup.


----------



## raratt (Feb 12, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> she's rehearsing for a (large) bite part in a Porn flick.


FIFY


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I get my cocktail mix from under the kitchen sink.
> 
> For 18 years I would wake up every Sunday morning to the stench of pinesol so strong you could almost taste it.


Way back when, before charcoal filters, we actually had Ona, but as a backup we would keep 5gal buckets full of diluted pinsol in front of fans. It was about as good as you could do. Oh yeah, ozone generators were out but I sware they didn’t do shit. The smell of pinesol was a good thing


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 12, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I cooked a divine chicken Alfredo


I had 3 microwaved frozen burritos smothered in sour cream. Bet you’re jealous lol.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 12, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Way back when, before charcoal filters, we actually had Ona, but as a backup we would keep 5gal buckets full of diluted pinsol in front of fans. It was about as good as you could do. Oh yeah, ozone generators were out but I sware they didn’t do shit. The smell of pinesol was a good thing


I used ona once. Shits pretty strong


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 12, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I used ona once. Shits pretty strong


I would occasionally use it in my Paradise home while we would be trimming. Because I sware to god, bust out the buds and some bible beaters come a knocking on the door. Lmao. Would piss me off, but I kind of miss it.
Would rock a 5 gal bucket of the shit same way as I used to do with the pinesol in front of a fan.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 12, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I had 3 microwaved frozen burritos smothered in sour cream. Bet you’re jealous lol.


I could murder that with a sixer of Chinese death beer



especially with the right sour cream


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I could murder that with a sixer of Chinese death beer
> 
> View attachment 4478057
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, that SC is the bomb, but who’s got time nowadays to scoop out some of it out of a container?
I’ve been going with this because i just don’t feel like I have the time todo it the old way. But I do miss licking the spoon .


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 12, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh yeah, that SC is the bomb, but who’s got time nowadays to scoop out some of it out of a container?
> I’ve been going with this because i just don’t feel like I have the time todo it the old way. But I do miss licking the spoon .
> View attachment 4478064


The near future holds aerosol sour cream. No more tedious squeezing. Burritogasm at a finger’s touch.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 12, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I used ona once. Shits pretty strong


Yea, in Oakland you can always tell who's growing while you do your grocery shopping.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 12, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Yea, in Oakland you can always tell who's growing while you do your grocery shopping.


Did I tell you a few yrs back I fucked up and got a dui, the teacher in class kept giving me shit about smelling like weed. Said because it’s a drug treatment facility you can’t smell like weed even if you’re not high. Brand new change of clothes before going, nope didn’t solve the problem. Axe body spray and ozium all over me, nope.
it was my fucking hat! Lol. As if it weren’t bad enough having to sit there a few hrs with a bad back, but it was super stressful dealing with her complaining threatening to kick me out.


----------



## ANC (Feb 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> How do you feed the anemones?


Lol, we were always taught to stick our fingers inside the anemone mouths, it really freaks people out who don't know you can.
I'd feed them whatever little snails or shells that were crawling nearby, you just drop it in the hole.


----------



## ANC (Feb 12, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Did I tell you a few yrs back I fucked up and got a dui, the teacher in class kept giving me shit about smelling like weed. Said because it’s a drug treatment facility you can’t smell like weed even if you’re not high. Brand new change of clothes before going, nope didn’t solve the problem. Axe body spray and ozium all over me, nope.
> it was my fucking hat! Lol. As if it weren’t bad enough having to sit there a few hrs with a bad back, but it was super stressful dealing with her complaining threatening to kick me out.


I can't really smell all that well, I have a rule, if I can't smell it, it doesn't exist.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 13, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh yeah, that SC is the bomb, but who’s got time nowadays to scoop out some of it out of a container?
> I’ve been going with this because i just don’t feel like I have the time todo it the old way. But I do miss licking the spoon .
> View attachment 4478064


About 20 years ago, the wife and I had met up with a friend in town for dinner . The children were sitting together in a booth and the adults in the next, after the meals were finished and the bs’ing in full swing, we hear a sudden squishing sound followed by a splat and then total silence. My wife turns slowly toward the kids and right in middle of her head is a huge pile of sour cream. The little shits had squeezed a tube of it until it burst and well that was a day that will never be forgotten by anyone in a three county range. 


The moral of this memory is sour cream is good on a burrito but not as a hair cream.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 13, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Way back when, before charcoal filters, we actually had Ona, but as a backup we would keep 5gal buckets full of diluted pinsol in front of fans. It was about as good as you could do. Oh yeah, ozone generators were out but I sware they didn’t do shit. The smell of pinesol was a good thing


What is Ona?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> What is Ona?


It’s an odor-masking gel


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 13, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I had 3 microwaved frozen burritos smothered in sour cream. Bet you’re jealous lol.


I did too, and a few tacitos... only I put them in the oven. Bet you're jealous 

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 13, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I did too, and a few tacitos... only I put them in the oven. Bet you're jealous
> 
> SH420


Oven-warming is that quality touch


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 13, 2020)

Bareback said:


> About 20 years ago, the wife and I had met up with a friend in town for dinner . The children were sitting together in a booth and the adults in the next, after the meals were finished and the bs’ing in full swing, we hear a sudden squishing sound followed by a splat and then total silence. My wife turns slowly toward the kids and right in middle of her head is a huge pile of sour cream. The little shits had squeezed a tube of it until it burst and well that was a day that will never be forgotten by anyone in a three county range.
> 
> 
> The moral of this memory is sour cream is good on a burrito but not as a hair cream.


Roy Rogers used to have their condiments in squeeze bottles on the table. This made for two ways to have fun.

One was making burger art in three colors. (Someone here did that, and the name escapes me.)

The other is to lay the bottle on the table, point it at a friend and threaten to whack the bottle. Ketchup cannon.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Oven-warming is that quality touch


just like Grandma used to do


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Roy Rogers used to have their condiments in squeeze bottles on the table. This made for two ways to have fun.
> 
> One was making burger art in three colors. (Someone here did that, and the name escapes me.)
> 
> The other is to lay the bottle on the table, point it at a friend and threaten to whack the bottle. Ketchup cannon.


Downtown Tillman was the artist. He was a master


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 13, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Downtown Tillman was the artist. He was a master


Yes! Thanks


----------



## ANC (Feb 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> What is Ona?


It is how you say "WE GROW WEED" with a smell.


----------



## ANC (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 13, 2020)

ANC said:


> It is how you say "WE GROW WEED" with a smell.


When you google ona from my region you get tons of Ontario nursing association results and images are just pics of girls named Ona.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> When you google ona from my region you get tons of Ontario nursing association results and images are just pics of girls named Ona.


What's it show under the shopping tab?

SH420


----------



## raratt (Feb 13, 2020)

Bareback said:


> About 20 years ago, the wife and I had met up with a friend in town for dinner . The children were sitting together in a booth and the adults in the next, after the meals were finished and the bs’ing in full swing, we hear a sudden squishing sound followed by a splat and then total silence. My wife turns slowly toward the kids and right in middle of her head is a huge pile of sour cream. The little shits had squeezed a tube of it until it burst and well that was a day that will never be forgotten by anyone in a three county range.
> 
> 
> The moral of this memory is sour cream is good on a burrito but not as a hair cream.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 13, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> What's it show under the shopping tab?
> 
> SH420


So clever!


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> When you google ona from my region you get tons of Ontario nursing association results and *images are just pics of girls named Ona*.


Any of them hawt?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 13, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Any of them hawt?


Most of them. I love dimples!


----------



## neosapien (Feb 13, 2020)

Would bang.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 13, 2020)

2nd one down on right has to show me her ID first.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 13, 2020)

neosapien said:


> 2nd one down on right has to show me her ID *afterwards*.


FIFY


----------



## neosapien (Feb 13, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> FIFY


I think the, lets say 3-5 minute distinction between before and after is the major defining distinction of 3-5 years and a permanent place on Megan's Law round these parts. 

I'm starting to be at that age where the young thangs that catch my eye are closer to my daughter's age than mine. And the milfs are just women my age now. And it makes me feel old. And creepy lol.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 13, 2020)

Now a days college students look like 12 year olds, they just keep getting younger & younger.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 13, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Now a days college kids look like 12 year olds, they just keep getting younger & younger.


When young girls try to look like a kardashian and wear tons of makeup I find it really hard to accurately guess age. Without heavy makeup it's pretty easy.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 13, 2020)

Am I the only one that finds the kardashian clan unattractive?
All I see is plastic & paint.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 13, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Am I the only one that finds the kardashian clan unattractive?
> All I see is plastic & paint.


You're not alone. I'm not a fan of the giant duck lips either.


----------



## Couch_buzz (Feb 13, 2020)

I accomplished a sweet tuck n roll. Apparently I caught a foot on the bottom part of my tent and fell over backwards onto hard concrete, 200 lbs down. Don't think anything is broken though. As soon as I began falling I tucked and rolled somehow, my head never hit the floor, just shoulder and left arm.


----------



## Couch_buzz (Feb 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> When young girls try to look like a kardashian and wear tons of makeup I find it really hard to accurately guess age. Without heavy makeup it's pretty easy.


 Yuck. Tons of makeup means that chick needs lots of help.


----------



## lokie (Feb 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're not alone. I'm not a fan of the giant duck lips either.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 13, 2020)

The one in the middle looks like the wish.com's version of Trixie Mattel


----------



## Bareback (Feb 13, 2020)

Where’s is Dee Snider when you want to reinforce a point.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 13, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Where’s is Dee Snider when you want to reinforce a point.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're not alone. I'm not a fan of the giant duck lips either.


Or Kanya West. Fucking idiot.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 13, 2020)

Couch_buzz said:


> Yuck. Tons of makeup means that chick needs lots of help.


Tons of makeup = a few possibilities, most likely is plain ol' insecurity. 

Not the worst obstacle to overcome.

Ever dated a chick who is genuinely bat shit crazy and you're lucky you got out of the relationship without being killed or going to jail? 
(asking for a friend )


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 13, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Tons of makeup = a few possibilities, most likely is plain ol' insecurity.
> 
> Not the worst obstacle to overcome.
> 
> ...


I have. She threatened to kill me and my mom. She stalked me for a few months before I was able to disappear. 

That bitch was crazy in bed too... in a good way. Lol

SH420


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 13, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I have. She threatened to kill me and my mom. She stalked me for a few months before I was able to disappear.
> 
> That bitch was crazy in bed too... in a good way. Lol
> 
> SH420


That's the tradeoff. 

Even young people can only fuck for so long. 
Eventually you have to talk...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 13, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> That's the tradeoff.
> 
> Even young people can only fuck for so long.
> Eventually you have to talk...


I had 2 others that went a little psycho on me. They were really good in bed too. I wonder if the better in bed the crazier they are? 

SH420


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Tons of makeup = a few possibilities, most likely is plain ol' insecurity.
> 
> Not the worst obstacle to overcome.
> 
> ...


Yep. Actually she was a good transition back into civilian life, kinda.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 13, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I had 2 others that went a little psycho on me. They were really good in bed too. I wonder if the better in bed the crazier they are?
> 
> SH420


Not necessarily, but who the would put with crazy and lousy lay????? I mean who would do that seriously? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> How do you feed the anemones?


I read this as "how do you feel about enemas"?







I really need to stop posting until this vertigo lets up my focus is steady again.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 14, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Did I tell you a few yrs back I fucked up and got a dui, the teacher in class kept giving me shit about smelling like weed. Said because it’s a drug treatment facility you can’t smell like weed even if you’re not high. Brand new change of clothes before going, nope didn’t solve the problem. Axe body spray and ozium all over me, nope.
> it was my fucking hat! Lol. As if it weren’t bad enough having to sit there a few hrs with a bad back, but it was super stressful dealing with her complaining threatening to kick me out.


My sons boss kept commenting on the smell of weed. He doesn't smoke and couldn't figure out where the odor was coming from. And he did the same thing as you - clean clothes, body spray, you name it.

It was his goddamn shoes! My trim bin had been previously knocked off the table and spilled into his new sneakers and when warmed from body heat, they stunk!

I only trim in the cave now.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 14, 2020)

I completed a most heinous shit today ...


----------



## 420God (Feb 14, 2020)

So cold that they're actually delaying and canceling schools.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 14, 2020)

420God said:


> So cold that they're actually delaying and canceling schools.
> View attachment 4479258


We officially hit 89 yesterday. Record for the day. Today’s high is 60...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2020)

420God said:


> So cold that they're actually delaying and canceling schools.
> View attachment 4479258


That's colder than it is here. I chickened out on taking transit this morning... too cold to stand around waiting.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> We officially hit 89 yesterday. Record for the day. Today’s high is 60...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


420 miles. lol.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> 420 miles. lol.


Yes. My timing is impeccable


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 14, 2020)

420God said:


> So cold that they're actually delaying and canceling schools.
> View attachment 4479258


I remember last year when you had the cold snap, you posted amazing pics of what cows’ breath did to spiderwebs.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> 420 miles. lol.


You’ve got 419 km range ... so close


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> You’ve got 419 km range ... so close


Lol I didn’t notice.


----------



## 420God (Feb 14, 2020)

Celebrating Valentine's day with the love of my life.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 14, 2020)

420God said:


> Celebrating Valentine's day with the love of my life.
> View attachment 4479418


Hellooo sexy.


----------



## raratt (Feb 14, 2020)

I am going to complete my fun filled week by watering the girls this morning and going grocery shopping this afternoon. I did take a "me" day yesterday and got a nap in at least.


----------



## raratt (Feb 14, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> heinous


I hear that word and think of Spicoli on Fast Times, I'll be damned if I can find a clip...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> You’ve got 419 km range ... so close


lol I didn't notice that at all. 



420God said:


> Celebrating Valentine's day with the love of my life.
> View attachment 4479418


Must be hard seeing it in the garage everyday knowing you can't ride her.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> I hear that word and think of Spicoli on Fast Times, I'll be damned if I can find a clip...


Bill and Ted for me


----------



## raratt (Feb 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Bill and Ted for me


That was probably it, and why I couldn't find a clip.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Must be hard seeing it in the garage everyday knowing you can't ride her.


Nah, he's been married. He's used to it


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 14, 2020)

Heading off soon to play my Valentine's Day gig at a downtown hotel restaurant/lounge. I'm bringing all my best shit, Including my $3500 Bose PA system, to sound my best. The manager stated that they are thinking about having a weekly regular gig there every week, so I need to put my best foot forward. Got the same gig tomorrow, these two gigs will pay rent next month. Went to go file that lawsuit on Wednesday, but all the court houses were closed for Lincoln's birthday. They never even announced that they would be closed, so there were dozens of disappointed people walking away cursing them. Why tell us, who the fuck are we, right??? Assholes. Anyway, Happy VD!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 14, 2020)

I tried lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 14, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Heading off soon to play my Valentine's Day gig at a downtown hotel restaurant/lounge. I'm bringing all my best shit, Including my $3500 Bose PA system, to sound my best. The manager stated that they are thinking about having a weekly regular gig there every week, so I need to put my best foot forward. Got the same gig tomorrow, these two gigs will pay rent next month. Went to go file that lawsuit on Wednesday, but all the court houses were closed for Lincoln's birthday. They never even announced that they would be closed, so there were dozens of disappointed people walking away cursing them. Why tell us, who the fuck are we, right??? Assholes. Anyway, Happy VD!


bummer that you have to work on valentines night  Are you at least bringing your chamber music hottie with you?


----------



## raratt (Feb 14, 2020)

The freezer shelves are no longer neckit and the beer shelf is filled. My son can bring in all the canned goods and put them away in a bit, which means I'll probably rearrange the shelves tomorrow. I'm thinkin taquitos for dinner because I'm lazy now. Buds and suds in a bit.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Feb 14, 2020)

painted this.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> bummer that you have to work on valentines night  Are you at least bringing your chamber music hottie with you?


Nah, she's out of town. But, I'm glad that I didn't. All night this curvy, young server knew all my tunes and was singing and bopping along. When I was done, she asked if I was hungry, and I was. She brought me a large plate of wings with the best hot sauce I've had in years. Fucking delicious. She then asked if I wanted a drink, and I said scotch neat. She brought that over, I downed it, and she asked if I wanted another. I said, 'only if you have one with me.' She giggled and said she can't drink yet, but she got off at midnight. That was 3 hours from then, yikes. I told her I was back tomorrow, and she said, 'Great! I'm off at 9pm tomorrow. We can have drinks then.' I almost got a chubby. Then I thought, what the fuck am I doing??? She's way too young for me, and I'm trying to get a regular gig here. Do I really want to start off by shitting where I eat? She's so cute that if I can smash, I just may. Fuck this gig. That's stupid. Lord, help me make the right decision...


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 14, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Nah, she's out of town. But, I'm glad that I didn't. All night this curvy, young server knew all my tunes and was singing and bopping along. When I was done, she asked if I was hungry, and I was. She brought me a large plate of wings with the best hot sauce I've had in years. Fucking delicious. She then asked if I wanted a drink, and I said scotch neat. She brought that over, I downed it, and she asked if I wanted another. I said, 'only if you have one with me.' She giggled and said she can't drink yet, but she got off at midnight. That was 3 hours from then, yikes. I told her I was back tomorrow, and she said, 'Great! I'm off at 9pm tomorrow. We can have drinks then.' I almost got a chubby. Then I thought, what the fuck am I doing??? She's way too young for me, and I'm trying to get a regular gig here. Do I really want to start off by shitting where I eat? She's so cute that if I can smash, I just may. Fuck this gig. That's stupid. Lord, help me make the right decision...


And the Lord saith "verily, verily, I say unto thee: Do eeeeet!"


----------



## raratt (Feb 14, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Nah, she's out of town. But, I'm glad that I didn't. All night this curvy, young server knew all my tunes and was singing and bopping along. When I was done, she asked if I was hungry, and I was. She brought me a large plate of wings with the best hot sauce I've had in years. Fucking delicious. She then asked if I wanted a drink, and I said scotch neat. She brought that over, I downed it, and she asked if I wanted another. I said, 'only if you have one with me.' She giggled and said she can't drink yet, but she got off at midnight. That was 3 hours from then, yikes. I told her I was back tomorrow, and she said, 'Great! I'm off at 9pm tomorrow. We can have drinks then.' I almost got a chubby. Then I thought, what the fuck am I doing??? She's way too young for me, and I'm trying to get a regular gig here. Do I really want to start off by shitting where I eat? She's so cute that if I can smash, I just may. Fuck this gig. That's stupid. Lord, help me make the right decision...


Do they have a rule of no dating other employees? Is she related to the owner? Who says you can't have your cake...


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 14, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> And the Lord saith "verily, verily, I say unto thee: Do eeeeet!"


Lol! Dude, you are no help. You're like the devil on my left shoulder.



raratt said:


> Do they have a rule of no dating other employees? Is she related to the owner? Who says you can't have your cake...


Man, you are not helping, either. You know how it is - we'll fuck a few times, she finds out who I really am and starts to hate me. I dump her, she's pissed at work and talks shit about me, the boss doesn't like the tension because of this asshole musician that fucked this girl almost half his age. Plus, he always wanted to fuck her. Fuck this guy. Bye. Well, I fucked that up in record time. Where is the fucking angel on my right shoulder??? I haven't seen him in years...


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 14, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol! Dude, you are no help. You're like the devil on my left shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> Man, you are not helping, either. You know how it is - we'll fuck a few times, she finds out who I really am and starts to hate me. I dump her, she's pissed at work and talks shit about me, the boss doesn't like the tension because of this asshole musician that fucked this girl almost half his age. Plus, he always wanted to fuck her. Fuck this guy. Bye. Well, I fucked that up in record time. *Where is the fucking angel on my right shoulder??*? I haven't seen him in years...


/rubbing belly and licking lips/ Errr, I thought those were wings for snacks. Sorry


----------



## ANC (Feb 14, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Lord, help me make the right decision..


You praying to your dick again?


----------



## doublejj (Feb 14, 2020)

after putting nearly 200 miles on my DIY electric Schwinn trike I have upgraded to this 'Fat Tire' electric trike....30mph and 50miles of range....
Should be here Monday, I'll post pics


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 14, 2020)

ANC said:


> You praying to your dick again?


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 14, 2020)

doublejj said:


> after putting nearly 200 miles on my DIY electric Schwinn trike I have upgraded to this 'Fat Tire' electric trike....30mph and 50miles of range....
> Should be here Monday, I'll post pics
> 
> 
> ...


Fat tire bikes are fun, but there's a LOT more resistance. Eats up the battery faster. But on the bright side, you should get more of a workout. Looking forward to the pics...

P.S. Are those lithium batteries or lead acid?


----------



## doublejj (Feb 15, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Fat tire bikes are fun, but there's a LOT more resistance. Eats up the battery faster. But on the bright side, you should get more of a workout. Looking forward to the pics...
> 
> P.S. Are those lithium batteries or lead acid?


Old trike is lead acid...new trike is 15ah lithium. I bought it really to ride around the farm, roads are too rough for my bicycle wheels. You can select the amount of elec assist. This should work great around the farm.


----------



## ANC (Feb 15, 2020)

doublejj said:


> after putting nearly 200 miles on my DIY electric Schwinn trike I have upgraded to this 'Fat Tire' electric trike....30mph and 50miles of range....
> Should be here Monday, I'll post pics
> 
> 
> ...


there goes the exercise out eh window


----------



## Bareback (Feb 15, 2020)

@tyler.durden we'll need pics of the wings and maybe one of the server when you get her naked . Because you're going to bang that chic no matter what we say ( I would ) , ohh and a pic of the scotch.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 15, 2020)

Does my bacon look like little penis’s to y’all


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 15, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Nah, she's out of town. But, I'm glad that I didn't. All night this curvy, young server knew all my tunes and was singing and bopping along. When I was done, she asked if I was hungry, and I was. She brought me a large plate of wings with the best hot sauce I've had in years. Fucking delicious. She then asked if I wanted a drink, and I said scotch neat. She brought that over, I downed it, and she asked if I wanted another. I said, 'only if you have one with me.' She giggled and said she can't drink yet, but she got off at midnight. That was 3 hours from then, yikes. I told her I was back tomorrow, and she said, 'Great! I'm off at 9pm tomorrow. We can have drinks then.' I almost got a chubby. Then I thought, what the fuck am I doing??? She's way too young for me, and I'm trying to get a regular gig here. Do I really want to start off by shitting where I eat? She's so cute that if I can smash, I just may. Fuck this gig. That's stupid. Lord, help me make the right decision...


If they are offering Union Wages and Bennie's stay away from her, otherwise I'd say she's just part of your compensation.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 15, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Nah, she's out of town. But, I'm glad that I didn't. All night this curvy, young server knew all my tunes and was singing and bopping along. When I was done, she asked if I was hungry, and I was. She brought me a large plate of wings with the best hot sauce I've had in years. Fucking delicious. She then asked if I wanted a drink, and I said scotch neat. She brought that over, I downed it, and she asked if I wanted another. I said, 'only if you have one with me.' She giggled and said she can't drink yet, but she got off at midnight. That was 3 hours from then, yikes. I told her I was back tomorrow, and she said, 'Great! I'm off at 9pm tomorrow. We can have drinks then.' I almost got a chubby. Then I thought, what the fuck am I doing??? She's way too young for me, and I'm trying to get a regular gig here. Do I really want to start off by shitting where I eat? She's so cute that if I can smash, I just may. Fuck this gig. That's stupid. Lord, help me make the right decision...


Thank you Tyler for making me appreciate how easy my life is without having to penis wrangle.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 15, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4479854
> painted this.


Love the Troutdonna


----------



## raratt (Feb 15, 2020)

doublejj said:


> after putting nearly 200 miles on my DIY electric Schwinn trike I have upgraded to this 'Fat Tire' electric trike....30mph and 50miles of range....
> Should be here Monday, I'll post pics
> 
> 
> ...


Gonna be hard to do burnouts with those meats on there...


----------



## raratt (Feb 15, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Does my bacon look like little penis’s to y’all View attachment 4480037


I'd eat that (the bacon part, not the other).


----------



## raratt (Feb 15, 2020)

ANC said:


> there goes the exercise out eh window


Exercise is overrated.


----------



## lokie (Feb 15, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol! Dude, you are no help. You're like the devil on my left shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> Man, you are not helping, either. You know how it is - we'll fuck a few times, she finds out who I really am and starts to hate me. I dump her, she's pissed at work and talks shit about me, the boss doesn't like the tension because of this asshole musician that fucked this girl almost half his age. Plus, he always wanted to fuck her. Fuck this guy. Bye. Well, I fucked that up in record time. Where is the fucking angel on my right shoulder??? I haven't seen him in years...


The one you don't get is the one you will never have.





*Fuck her. Fuck her brains out.*


----------



## Bareback (Feb 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'd eat that (the bacon part, not the other).


It was good regardless of how it looked.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 15, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you Tyler for making me appreciate how easy my life is without having to penis wrangle.


Thank you for appreciating that. I was born like this, and it ain't easy...


----------



## raratt (Feb 15, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you Tyler for making me appreciate how easy my life is without having to penis wrangle.


My brain painted a picture of a cowgirl outfit and ropes, lots of ropes.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> My brain painted a picture of a cowgirl outfit and ropes, lots of ropes.


I've seen that movie.......


----------



## Bubbas.dad (Feb 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> My brain painted a picture of a cowgirl outfit and ropes, lots of ropes.


I don’t know about lots of ropes.......


----------



## doublejj (Feb 15, 2020)

Bubbas.dad said:


> I don’t know about lots of ropes.......


I seen that one also but it included a barn full of hey bales....


----------



## raratt (Feb 15, 2020)

Bubbas.dad said:


> I don’t know about lots of ropes.......


Every cowgirl/boy has to have two ropes anyway, one for heading, one for heeling. Usually the women just do barrel racing though.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 15, 2020)

To my mentor Subcool - God must have needed a weed nerd!


Mo


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 15, 2020)

Mohican said:


> To my mentor Subcool - God must have needed a weed nerd!
> View attachment 4480337
> 
> Mo


I see you. 
Cool pic, Mo!


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 15, 2020)

@raratt i’m getting very worried about the lack of rain man. What the fuck is up? Right back into drought. Possible rain starting next sunday? Wtf?


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 15, 2020)

Oh yeah, i guess i’m gonna be a grandpa in 5-6 months? Convinced my kid to move up around here from santa barbara. Moms still in san jose way too fucking expensive. Hooking dude up with an apprenticeship union hvac job.
Well not really “hooking him up” but leading the way.


----------



## raratt (Feb 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> @raratt i’m getting very worried about the lack of rain man. What the fuck is up? Right back into drought. Possible rain starting next sunday? Wtf?


We're looking at breaking a record set in 1852 for the driest Jan/Feb on the books. It isn't good, but at least we have some holdover water in the reservoirs from last year. Highly unlikely we'll make the season average.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 15, 2020)

I don’t want to get all political and shit, shouldn’t have to with this, but i’m afraid for the next generation of kids. The world is getting hot i shit you not. (Dana Carvey squatting monkeys, in Al Gore impersonation)  i just don’t understand the lack of progress on the matter especially with everything that’s constantly in front of us. Trumps administration is the fucking devil! Something needs to change. Please vote this november people. That is of course unless you think everythings all good and your god is going to save you.











end of rant. Not sorry.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 15, 2020)

@curious2garden @doublejj and all you wiser heads on here i didn’t mention....
Could you please give me some words of encouragement? I’m super scared. Really.
I’m usually the one saying it’s all good. It will all work out, blah blah blah. I’m genuinely worried.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> @curious2garden @doublejj and all you wiser heads on here i didn’t mention....
> Could you please give me some words of encouragement? I’m super scared. Really.
> I’m usually the one saying it’s all good. It will all work out, blah blah blah. I’m genuinely worried.


 One way or another it all works out.  Oh yeah and send that sativa you're smoking to me.
Love you Aero


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 15, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> One way or another it all works out.  Oh yeah and send that sativa you're smoking to me.
> Love you Aero


The planet will fart us away and be good. I know lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> The planet will fart us away and be good. I know lol.


Remember that sativa you're sending me? Step away before you smoke all MY pot!


----------



## raratt (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 15, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Remember that sativa you're sending me? Step away before you smoke all MY pot!


Hey! I am guilty of smoking some of that bud along with drinking. Yup. Pretty much the only time i post on here anymore, so it’s me. The real me! 
Europe is talking about damming up the red sea. Wtf are we even proposing?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Hey! I am guilty of smoking some of that bud along with drinking. Yup. Pretty much the only time i post on here anymore, so it’s me. The real me!
> Europe is talking about damming up the red sea. Wtf are we even proposing?


I need to finish quilting my grand daughter's quilt. She's a month old and I have 1 quilt and a receiving blanket set to finish. I'm considering giving her directions so she can finish it herself.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 15, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I need to finish quilting my grand daughter's quilt. She's a month old and I have 1 quilt and a receiving blanket set to finish. I'm considering giving her directions so she can finish it herself.


What day was she born?
Btw, congratulations 

SH420


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 15, 2020)

32 years ago the world came together, led by us, and pledged to fix the ozone layer.



It worked!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 15, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> What day was she born?
> Btw, congratulations
> 
> SH420


1/15  She's a cutie


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 15, 2020)

Richard Nixon started the EPA


----------



## doublejj (Feb 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Hey! I am guilty of smoking some of that bud along with drinking. Yup. Pretty much the only time i post on here anymore, so it’s me. The real me!
> Europe is talking about damming up the red sea. Wtf are we even proposing?


Bro my best advice to you is "Never give up", fight till the end. We may not win bro but we'll go down hard, fighting together side-by-side. Defend your foxhole brother and I will do the same. I'm here with you till we can't fight any more. Do it for the guy fighting with you to your left and right, make them proud to call you brother.....


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 15, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Bro my best advice to you is "Never give up", fight till the end. We may not win bro but we'll go down hard, fighting together side-by-side. Defend your foxhole brother and I will do the same. I'm here with you till we can't fight any more. Do it for the guy fighting to you're left and right, make them proud to call you brother.....


If I could give 5 thumbs up to your post I would dude.

I won’t give up bro. Yeah i know, someone will post “ can’t talk about politics here in TnT” but this ain’t political! Why the fuck aren’t we all talking about this more! I just don’t get it


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 15, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> 1/15  She's a cutie


I almost gave away my birthday... but she missed it. 

I'm sure she's an angel. Can't wait for you to share pictures 

SH420


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 15, 2020)

Just curious, is being a 46yo grandfather young,old, or just about right?
My daughter waited til she is 25 so that is kinda cool. I guess a 46yo Grandpappy is better than being a 40yo one right?
Or who gives a shit? Right?

Good night everyone. It’s almost 7pm here on the west coast, way past my bed time. Not even kidding. I’ll be up at 4am to check your responses thanks


----------



## Bareback (Feb 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Just curious, is being a 46yo grandfather young,old, or just about right?
> My daughter waited til she is 25 so that is kinda cool. I guess a 46yo Grandpappy is better than being a 40yo one right?
> Or who gives a shit? Right?


46 for me too , perfect timing, you still have time to be super cool and not give yourself a heart attack proving it to the youngster. Seriously man it’s the best thing ever to happen to me and I hope you have at least 1/10 as much fun as me.....if so you’ll love it man. I wish all the best to your daughter and the new addition . 



Also hang in there, I remember it was like’85 or so and So. Cal. was in a drought and I was watching the news when a reporter said “ it rained in LA today....” not realizing what this really meant , the next thing she said was “ this kindergarteners have never seen rain “ and that totally blew my mind and broke my heart. And of course I started paying attention to the weather out there noticing how fucked up it is to be a paradise ..... and now with the fires and floods and fires . Holy shit I don’t know how ya do it, I know you folks have all kinds of different areas and shit , from the ocean to the mountains, valleys to the deserts. Anyway hang tough bro.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Just curious, is being a 46yo grandfather young,old, or just about right?
> My daughter waited til she is 25 so that is kinda cool. I guess a 46yo Grandpappy is better than being a 40yo one right?
> Or who gives a shit? Right?
> 
> Good night everyone. It’s almost 7pm here on the west coast, way past my bed time. Not even kidding. I’ll be up at 4am to check your responses thanks


Dunno, I'm pushing 70 and don't have any. One daughter has been married 2 yrs but she's waiting


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 15, 2020)

6 weeks and I'll have a Grandson.

Damn time is flying.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 16, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Just curious, is being a 46yo grandfather young,old, or just about right?
> My daughter waited til she is 25 so that is kinda cool. I guess a 46yo Grandpappy is better than being a 40yo one right?
> Or who gives a shit? Right?


@Bareback is right. I think you're gonna love being a younger gpa, bud. 

We're kinda the other side of that coin. Mrs. Glenn was 41 when our last child was born.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 16, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Just curious, is being a 46yo grandfather young,old, or just about right?
> My daughter waited til she is 25 so that is kinda cool. I guess a 46yo Grandpappy is better than being a 40yo one right?
> Or who gives a shit? Right?
> 
> Good night everyone. It’s almost 7pm here on the west coast, way past my bed time. Not even kidding. I’ll be up at 4am to check your responses thanks


I’ll be 47 next week. I have 3. Oldest is 6


----------



## ANC (Feb 16, 2020)

Hopefully I make enough money this year to go trim weed and ride DoubleJJ's bike !


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 16, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I almost gave away my birthday... but she missed it.
> 
> I'm sure she's an angel. Can't wait for you to share pictures
> 
> SH420


I wish, my son is a Google engineer. I promise you if I posted a pic Google would rat me out in a hot second!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 16, 2020)

In 1972 they passed the clean water act. Everybody wanted a clean planet then.

Surprise - SoCal is a dessert!


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 16, 2020)

God damnit man! I keep going 199% one day. All liquored and high, then i’m only about 14% the next day (today) This getting old shit sucks.


grandpa Aero is tired today

@raratt nothing a little buds and suds won’t fix right!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 16, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> God damnit man! I keep going 199% one day. All liquored and high, then i’m only about 14% the next day (today) This getting old shit sucks.
> 
> 
> grandpa Aero is tired today


I've cut back on drinking almost completely because hangovers last 2 days. Nah, I'm good. 

SH420


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 16, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I've cut back on drinking almost completely because hangovers last 2 days. Nah, I'm good.
> 
> SH420


Lol yes


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 16, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I've cut back on drinking almost completely because hangovers last 2 days. Nah, I'm good.
> 
> SH420


I hardly even touch hard booze anymore because of that. I get straight poisoned because I still drink like i’m a young whipper snapper lol.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 16, 2020)

Got the new growroom almost completely wired up today even feeling like shit. I love the newer lighting controllers out. I went with Gavitas this time, i ran almost exclusively Phantoms before fire. They have a controller now too. Anyways, hell of allot easier wiring when you aint dealing with a bunch of contactors


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 16, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol yes





Aeroknow said:


> I hardly even touch hard booze anymore because of that. I get straight poisoned because I still drink like i’m a young whipper snapper lol.


I think we're all about the same age... I just turned 46. 

Whipper snapper drinking is how I do, when I do.

SH420


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 16, 2020)

I just pounded a six pack and feel frank the tank coming online


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 16, 2020)

I’m actually drinking Crown. Lol. But I will stop after 2 or 3 and be In bed by 830


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 16, 2020)

Waiting on the minisplit lineset extensions they shorted me.

Should be here wednesday so it’s all good. I’m feeling good to hit my new goal of one week. The rest is gravy.



Holy shit! Who hung that panda film? Stevie Wonder? Dang


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 16, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Waiting on the minisplit lineset extensions they shorted me.
> View attachment 4481136
> Holy shit! Who hung that panda film? *Stevie Wonder*? Dang


He would've done a better job

SH420


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 16, 2020)

I was in a strange mood last night before going to bed, so I decided to fuck with Siri. I never use that service for some reason, but it is usually the quickest way to do what you want. I started asking her shit like what was she wearing, does she think I'm attractive (Let's just be friends, okay? Lol!), does she enjoy blowjobs (I won't respond to that.) Then I discovered that you can change Siri's voice to British, South African, Aussie, etc.. You can also change the gender of the voice (even though when asked, Siri insists she has no gender.) So I thought it would be fun to have my Siri be an Aussie male. He sounds so friendly and cool, I want to give him a virtual high five. Yes, I was quite high at the time, but I'm not using that as an excuse...


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 16, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Waiting on the minisplit lineset extensions they shorted me.
> View attachment 4481136
> Should be here wednesday so it’s all good. I’m feeling good to hit my new goal of one week. The rest is gravy.
> View attachment 4481137
> ...



That is one HUGE, PIMP-ASS grow room! Cannot wait to see it in action and all filled up with dank. Do you have a drain in the floor? Subscribed...


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 16, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> That is one HUGE, PIMP-ASS grow room! Cannot wait to see it in action and all filled up with dank. Do you have a drain in the floor? Subscribed...


Thx bro! The drain for all the runoff will be piped into the p trap for the future shower i roughed in. The waste pipe outside will eventually hit a small septic system i’ll install waaaaaaaay down the road. Like when I can’t grow anymore down the road. I’m not even putting in the shitter because no septic yet. The bathroom will accept the runoff and house my washer and dryer and a 30” wide laundry vanity. As soon as i cover up that last wall I’ll continue the drain pipe all the way around the interior of the exterior walls where it will end in that p trap.

the drain setup starts in the veg room if you can see it on that back wall. For now the veg trays just drain into totes.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 16, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I was in a strange mood last night before going to bed, so I decided to fuck with Siri. I never use that service for some reason, but it is usually the quickest way to do what you want. I started asking her shit like what was she wearing, does she think I'm attractive (Let's just be friends, okay? Lol!), does she enjoy blowjobs (I won't respond to that.) Then I discovered that you can change Siri's voice to British, South African, Aussie, etc.. You can also change the gender of the voice (even though when asked, Siri insists she has no gender.) So I thought it would be fun to have my Siri be an Aussie male. He sounds so friendly and cool, I want to give him a virtual high five. Yes, I was quite high at the time, but I'm not using that as an excuse...


boganSiri sounds hawt


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 16, 2020)

Transplanted the Gelato mother into a 10g. She should be much happier in the coming weeks.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 16, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Transplanted the Gelato mother into a 10g. She should be much happier in the coming weeks.View attachment 4481165


I might eventually bug you for a cut. It might be a little while before I ask but just warning you, I'm coming for 1

SH420


----------



## raratt (Feb 16, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> God damnit man! I keep going 199% one day. All liquored and high, then i’m only about 14% the next day (today) This getting old shit sucks.
> 
> 
> grandpa Aero is tired today
> ...


I was going to watch the Daytona 500 today, but Mother Nature is pissed at Daytona for some reason. I said screw it and took a nap, but I did get the last of the peach tree trimmings put in the green recycle bin. I have been able to walk a bit today without my crutch, but I keep it nearby because my back is so unpredictable at the moment.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 16, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I might eventually bug you for a cut. It might be a little while before I ask but just warning you, I'm coming for 1
> 
> SH420


I can’t wait to blow up this dolato pheno i got. I bought a 10pk of dolato s1 beans when I had nothing going on. Had my buddy pheno hunt and the #3 is nice. Represents dolato really good.

so for now all I got is my wedding cake, dolato and a special pheno I found out of a pack of roaddawg before the fire that i also got back.

one of the kids at a local growshop around told me he has the kickass sunset sherbert i kicked him down a couple/few years ago. Straight up the best sherbert around. The one midnight farms was pumping out. Getting it back here soon. His house and grow burned down too so evidently he kicked it down to somebody and got it back too.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 16, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Transplanted the Gelato mother into a 10g. She should be much happier in the coming weeks.View attachment 4481165


@FresnoFarmer 
What gelato cut is that?

asking for a friend


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 16, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I can’t wait to blow up this dolato pheno i got. I bought a 10pk of dolato s1 beans when I had nothing going on. Had my buddy pheno hunt and the #3 is nice. Represents dolato really good.
> 
> so for now all I got is my wedding cake, dolato and a special pheno I found out of a pack of roaddawg before the fire that i also got back.
> 
> one of the kids at a local growshop around told me he has the kickass sunset sherbert i kicked him down a couple/few years ago. Straight up the best sherbert around. The one midnight farms was pumping out. Getting it back here soon. His house and grow burned down too so evidently he kicked it down to somebody and got it back too.


Might have to hit you up as well 

SH420


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 16, 2020)

My favorite station on pandora lately has been Alice in Chains.

This is my theme song:




It’s actually scary


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 16, 2020)

Anyone up for talking about politics and/or religion?


Just fucking kidding lmao! I gotta get back to work now


----------



## raratt (Feb 16, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> sunset sherbert


Does that one turn dark like the ones I found pics of? The smell/flavor description sounds nice.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> Does that one turn dark like the ones I found pics of? The smell/flavor description sounds nice.


These are a couple pics of it I posted here back in april 2014


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> Does that one turn dark like the ones I found pics of? The smell/flavor description sounds nice.


You know what though. I’m dumb as fuck. I meant i’m supposedly getting back the dosidos cut i used to have. NOT the sherbert


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 16, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> @FresnoFarmer
> What gelato cut is that?
> 
> asking for a friend


Tbh I don’t even know bro. My homie got clones from 2 of his homies. They supposedly had the same cut, but they never said what cut it is. They were acting all stingy with their other cuts. Like some dosi lemonade and some other shit. Jerkoffs. This gelato is fire though for sure, even being grown off season. Can’t wait to see the full potential in summer/fall.


----------



## raratt (Feb 16, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> You know what though. I’m dumb as fuck. I meant i’m supposedly getting back the dosido cut i used to have. NOT the sherbert


No biggie, you have a little bit of shit going on.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> No biggie, you have a little bit of shit going on.


 But all the other shit i said about the sherbert was about that dosidos cut I had. From midnight farms. I think i scored it with a whole tray of blue cookies from them too. I gave the dosidos away to many people. Some of them I met at a riu bbq. My buddy said he scored the dosidos again from somewhere else i figured i would try it out because i kind of missed the cut I had. The new cut sucked. I think it was called the norcal cut? Anyways, the one I had was bad ass. I get it back i’ll lettu know. Straight up peanut butter.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> I was going to watch the Daytona 500 today, but Mother Nature is pissed at Daytona for some reason. I said screw it and took a nap, but I did get the last of the peach tree trimmings put in the green recycle bin. I have been able to walk a bit today without my crutch, but I keep it nearby because my back is so unpredictable at the moment.


Tomorrow @ 4:00 pm ET the Daytona 450 . 

Only five Toyota’s in the field and all at the back. Chevys up front but the Fords are strong. A great rookie class with some veterans set to retire. Should be a good year ( pun intended even though the joke is a little tired ) . I’m hoping the redo on the schedule turns out good, although it has already screwed me on my annual trip to Atlanta Motor Speedway, we’re going to try and make it up with a trip to Darlington on Labor Day weekend. Btw my whole family is buried in Talladega , I went to my first race there when I was 5 , the infield parties are not that impressive to a five year old, but as a teenager well that’s a different story.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 16, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Tomorrow @ 4:00 pm ET the Daytona 450 .
> 
> Only five Toyota’s in the field and all at the back. Chevys up front but the Fords are strong. A great rookie class with some veterans set to retire. Should be a good year ( pun intended even though the joke is a little tired ) . I’m hoping the redo on the schedule turns out good, although it has already screwed me on my annual trip to Atlanta Motor Speedway, we’re going to try and make it up with a trip to Darlington on Labor Day weekend. Btw my whole family is buried in Talladega , I went to my first race there when I was 5 , the infield parties are not that impressive to a five year old, but as a teenager well that’s a different story.


My ex’s dad who passed a few years back, lived right outside the track. I visited once, you could see the track from his back door.


----------



## raratt (Feb 16, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> midnight farms.


They still have the cut, or one with the same name anyway. They do clone drops in the bay area, but RCP/Perfect Union that is around here has Dark Heart clones. Their strain is called do-sa-do, it's parents are Girl Scout Cookies and Face Off OG. Edit: Do-Sa-Do pic.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 16, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> My ex’s dad who passed a few years back, lived right outside the track. I visited once, you could see the track from his back door.


Was he from there ? A lot of crazy fucking up there, ain’t we glad we moved hahaha.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 16, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Was he from there ? A lot of crazy fucking up there, ain’t we glad we moved hahaha.


Pretty sure he was. Ex was born in Aniston. He built/ran radio stations. Still has one there locally that still broadcasts.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 16, 2020)

Schmeckle hunting @ at Cole and Tiger Creeks, no luck.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 16, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 4481373View attachment 4481375
> 
> Schmeckle hunting @ at Cole and Tiger Creeks, no luck.


Used to fish there in the late '70s


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 17, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Used to fish there in the late '70s


Did you find any baby schmeckle?


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 17, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Did you find any baby schmeckle?


No, Schmeckle sp. hadn't migrated that far north back then


----------



## Screwylouie (Feb 17, 2020)

I woke up,so I'm thankful for that.
Anything else that happens is just a blessing


----------



## raratt (Feb 17, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Used to fish there in the late '70s


Even though I can't go up on the creeks anymore I looked at the pics and was thinking where to cast that a fish would be holding waiting for a meal. There used to be a time when most people would be hard pressed to keep up with me going rock hopping up the creek.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> Even though I can't go up on the creeks anymore I looked at the pics and was thinking where to cast that a fish would be holding waiting for a meal.There used to be a time when most people would be hard pressed to keep up with me going rock hopping up the creek.


Those were the days, lol


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> Even though I can't go up on the creeks anymore I looked at the pics and was thinking where to cast that a fish would be holding waiting for a meal. There used to be a time when most people would be hard pressed to keep up with me going rock hopping up the creek.


I always ended up in the creek. Then got yelled at for scaring the damn fish.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 17, 2020)

I am not accomplishing fucking around enough on RIU to avoid the dreaded chop. God damnit.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 17, 2020)

Ok that's it I'm off to chop and I blame YOU ALL for this!


----------



## Bareback (Feb 17, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I always ended up in the creek. Then got yelled at for scaring the damn fish.


As a youngster I never got close to a creek that I didn’t fall into.......sorry mom. 

Me : ( February 1 ) Mom I’m going to the river 

Momma : Don’t fall in 

Me: ( upon returning home wet ) I fell in 

Momma: Ok 

Me: ( Three days later) Mom I can’t go to school today I have the flu


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 17, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Ok that's it I'm off to chop and I blame YOU ALL for this!


Wait, don't go! 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Feb 17, 2020)

I made biscuits (from the store) and sausage gravy with scrambled eggs for breakfast. Gravy was a little thick, but I like thick gravy. It was my second attempt at it with the wife coaching, it was better this time. I'll be holding down the couch for an hour or so now.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 17, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Wait, don't go!
> 
> SH420


Too late, I murdered 4 of those assholes. I feel like a parent of teenagers by the end of flower. I just want them out!


----------



## raratt (Feb 18, 2020)

Filed my federal taxes, I'll do state tomorrow.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 18, 2020)

Watched the dodo videos and learned that 1 in 30 people shit in the shower.


----------



## raratt (Feb 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Watched the dodo videos and learned that 1 in 30 people shit in the shower.
> 
> View attachment 4482757


Never had a job that included showering...???


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> Never had a job that included showering...???


The last company I worked for had a gym and showers for employees. You have to assume these aren't communal showers... I think I'd be a little uncomfortable if someone was masturbating or pooping with me a shared shower.


----------



## lokie (Feb 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Watched the dodo videos and learned that 1 in 30 people shit in the shower.
> 
> View attachment 4482757


----------



## raratt (Feb 18, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4482770


Pooping in the shower is a strain...


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 18, 2020)

I googled, 'shitting in the shower'.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 18, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4482770


I laughed so hard when I saw this. You're gif game is strong af, bud.

I knew it had a great name, but couldn't remember it without google.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> The last company I worked for had a gym and showers for employees. You have to assume these aren't communal showers... I think I'd be a little uncomfortable if someone was masturbating or pooping with me a shared shower.


If I were in the same shower as you, pooping would probably be the last thing on my mind. Maybe a golden shower? 

SH420


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 18, 2020)

I’m sitting waiting to be inducted I’m running 5 mins late the ohs bloke is having a winge employee’s need to be inducted at 7. Telling me I’m letting my boss down and said he was making notes to tell him of how unpunctual I was also called me youngin which turned me on. I told him I’m the best looking cunt my boss employees and that my boss jerks me off in the shower everyday. He looked at me like wtf is he on about
Then I said in a round about way, I am the boss, top dog, uno not duo. Your wasting my fucking time are you fucken retard. You complain about 5 mins of lateness but your rant went for 10 your time management skills are fucked. Then I said I’m takings notes of this to shove up your ass if you get in my way again, fucking silver backs. Only 4ish weeks left then my business is sold woo fucken hoo.


----------



## lokie (Feb 18, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> I’m sitting waiting to be inducted I’m running 5 mins late the ohs bloke is having a winge employee’s need to be inducted at 7. Telling me I’m letting my boss down and said he was making notes to tell him of how unpunctual I was also called me youngin which turned me on. I told him I’m the best looking cunt my boss employees and that my boss jerks me off in the shower everyday. He looked at me like wtf is he on about
> Then I said in a round about way, I am the boss, top dog, uno not duo. Your wasting my fucking time are you fucken retard. You complain about 5 mins of lateness but your rant went for 10 your time management skills are fucked. Then I said I’m takings notes of this to shove up your ass if you get in my way again, fucking silver backs. Only 4ish weeks left then my business is sold woo fucken hoo.


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Too late, I murdered 4 of those assholes. I feel like a parent of teenagers by the end of flower. I just want them out!


My grandmother just got put into permanent respite care my parents had to float 250k to get her in while her apartment is sold. So there renting there house (they own it) to cover the repayments and have moved in with me. It’s an experience them moving in


----------



## Bareback (Feb 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Watched the dodo videos and learned that 1 in 30 people shit in the shower.
> 
> View attachment 4482757


Is this what they meant when they said I was number one


----------



## doublejj (Feb 18, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> My favorite station on pandora lately has been Alice in Chains.
> 
> This is my theme song:
> 
> ...


I feel you bro. This has been my theme song for a long time.....


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Feb 18, 2020)

tried going to sushi. Even told my wife to make sure the titties were out.
Me: Babe, make sure them titties are out and proud.
Her: I don't even have a good, clean bra right now...
Me: well, you're gonna have to let those birds fly dirty

Then there was a half hour wait at the sushi place because every butthole in the world is on presidents break. Usually, they woulda skipped us past the line but it was some new super-chad hostess with an aggressive man bun. I hate waiting. So we left.

I'm still pissed.


----------



## olegren (Feb 18, 2020)

Wife got me this Bob's Burgers cookbook for V-day. Fun little gift. Something to do together.

Tonight we stuffed burgers with cheese. Fried bacon. Then fried burgers in the bacon grease. Then topped those burgers with more cheese and some of the bacon. 

It was fucking incredible. I'm going to have a heart attack, but it was incredible.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> Filed my federal taxes, I'll do state tomorrow.


Well you harshed my buzz. Now I need more buzz. I have some extra in a frig near me.



Bobby schmeckle said:


> tried going to sushi. Even told my wife to make sure the titties were out.
> Me: Babe, make sure them titties are out and proud.
> Her: I don't even have a good, clean bra right now...
> Me: well, you're gonna have to let those birds fly dirty
> ...


You just broke Malt's heart, SHAME SHAME on you!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Feb 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Well you harshed my buzz. Now I need more buzz. I have some extra in a frig near me.
> 
> 
> You just broke Malt's heart, SHAME SHAME on you!


The wife was not pleased. Sushi is coming. This week.

On another note, we rolled our own sushi for the first time the other day. It turned out fantastic. It's like rolling a giant joint of fish.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 18, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> The wife was not pleased. Sushi is coming. This week.
> 
> On another note, we rolled our own sushi for the first time the other day. It turned out fantastic. It's like rolling a giant joint of fish.


If you don't throw the trout back it's the BEST sushi EVAH


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Well you harshed my buzz. Now I need more buzz. I have some extra in a frig near me.
> 
> 
> Y*ou just broke Malt's heart, SHAME SHAME on you!*


----------



## neosapien (Feb 18, 2020)

I finished binge watching Dark. I can not emphasize enough just how mind fucking good this show is. Beautifully shot. Great story telling. Great acting. German dialogue is so fucking boss sounding. It's my favorite thing in life right now.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 18, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I finished binge watching Dark. I can not emphasize enough just how mind fucking good this show is. Beautifully shot. Great story telling. Great acting. German dialogue is so fucking boss sounding. It's my favorite thing in life right now.


You are making me want to watch this and I can NOT!! Apple borked my HD so I have to pay attention for a minute. So STOP that


----------



## olegren (Feb 18, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I finished binge watching Dark. I can not emphasize enough just how mind fucking good this show is. Beautifully shot. Great story telling. Great acting. German dialogue is so fucking boss sounding. It's my favorite thing in life right now.


this show has been on my list for a while. Bumping it up!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 18, 2020)

olegren said:


> this show has been on my list for a while. Bumping it up!


GAWD now you're helping!!! I have to get this HD fixed!! NAOW


----------



## Bareback (Feb 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> GAWD now you're helping!!! I have to get this HD fixed!! NAOW


Good news....... I won’t be adding any misery to the mix, I too wanted to watch this series but I don’t think I can read that long without going to sleep. And then apparently texting like SF.


----------



## olegren (Feb 19, 2020)

Have you folks watched Black Mirror? I think Dark first came up for me in a discussion about that series. Last couple seasons are not my favorites, but early on? Amazing. S4E1 is probably my favorite.

And sorry @curious2garden


----------



## neosapien (Feb 19, 2020)

olegren said:


> Have you folks watched Black Mirror? I think Dark first came up for me in a discussion about that series. Last couple seasons are not my favorites, but early on? Amazing. S4E1 is probably my favorite.
> 
> And sorry @curious2garden


Black Mirror is good too. USS Callister was sweet. I liked Hang the DJ.


----------



## 420God (Feb 19, 2020)

@Bobby schmeckle 

Katniss hunger roll, made with a full lobster tail.


----------



## ANC (Feb 19, 2020)

Made it rain again! Shit feels surreal


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Feb 19, 2020)

420God said:


> @Bobby schmeckle
> View attachment 4483380
> Katniss hunger roll, made with a full lobster tail.


I am SO horny.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 19, 2020)

ANC said:


> Made it rain again! Shit feels surreal


lol @ goatfucker


----------



## Mohican (Feb 19, 2020)

Dark was a great show. I agree about the German.
The Ministry of Time (El Ministerio Del Tiempo) is an awesome Spanish time-travel series.
Altered Carbon is a wonderfully futuristic detective story.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 19, 2020)

Just finished mowing the backyard. Grass was damn near knee high in places. And as usual I had to fiddle with the mower to get it started. I've been holding this one together with wire and tape for the last few years.  

Now I'm taking a break, smoking a bowl, and drinking a bottle of water. Then it's to the front yard to pull a bunch of weeds and spread some bark dust. It sure is a beautiful day. Well at least where I'm at. Not a cloud in the sky and I'm wearing a t-shirt.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 19, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Just finished mowing the backyard. Grass was damn near knee high in places. And as usual I had to fiddle with the mower to get it started. I've been holding this one together with wire and tape for the last few years.
> 
> Now I'm taking a break, smoking a bowl, and drinking a bottle of water. Then it's to the front yard to pull a bunch of weeds and spread some bark dust. It sure is a beautiful day. Well at least where I'm at. Not a cloud in the sky and I'm wearing a t-shirt.


When I lived in the Gold Country I would put off the First Mow as late as possible. I had to go *real slow* and even so had a pinstripe effect from the tall stuff under the wheels. “Fuck it I’ll get those next week.” It took 3 mows to get it to look semi-ok.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 19, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Dark was a great show. I agree about the German.
> The Ministry of Time (El Ministerio Del Tiempo) is an awesome Spanish time-travel series.
> Altered Carbon is a wonderfully futuristic detective story.


Yeah Altered Carbon was awesome too. 2nd season trailer just came out. Little bummed the main guy ain't coming back.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 19, 2020)

I need a pontoon mower to cut my grass , it’s been so damn wet for so long, like 11/2” in last two days alone.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 19, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I need a pontoon mower to cut my grass , it’s been so damn wet for so long, like 11/2” in last two days alone.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> When I lived in the Gold Country I would put off the First Mow as late as possible. I had to go *real slow* and even so had a pinstripe effect from the tall stuff under the wheels. “Fuck it I’ll get those next week.” It took 3 mows to get it to look semi-ok.


Yeah I had to take is slow. Stalled the mower a few times. 

Got the weeds in the front and side cleaned up. That damn bittercress was everywhere and it was blooming. Gotta get on it before seeds form. Didn't touch the creeping sorrel but it's everywhere. I'll get that taken care of tomorrow. I hate that stuff. Now time to take a short stroll down to the store for a sixer of IPA.


----------



## raratt (Feb 19, 2020)

I guess we are taking the plunge and buying a solar system. It's scary shit laying out that much money all at once. I have to do something to help cover the electric bills. By the time it is declining in efficiency I might not be around anymore.
Had to have my son remove the "table" I had the girls sitting on, I'm running out of headroom. Buds and suds time.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> I guess we are taking the plunge and buying a solar system. It's scary shit laying out that much money all at once. I have to do something to help cover the electric bills. By the time it is declining in efficiency I might not be around anymore.
> Had to have my son remove the "table" I had the girls sitting on, I'm running out of headroom. Buds and suds time.


Buying a damn solar system is ambitious ay eff. I cannot even contemplate buying a major moon.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Buying a damn solar system is ambitious ay eff. I cannot even contemplate buying a major moon.


A Titan among men.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 19, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Yeah Altered Carbon was awesome too. 2nd season trailer just came out. Little bummed the main guy ain't coming back.


Jesus fucking christ when is season 2 finally starting. Altered carbon was bad ass.

have you guys seen The Boys yet? On Prime. That one is good as fuck


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> Buds and suds time.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 19, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Jesus fucking christ when is season 2 finally starting. Altered carbon was bad ass.
> 
> have you guys seen The Boys yet? On Prime. That one is good as fuck


Season 2 comes out Feb 27th! 

Yeah The Boys is fuxking good a hell too! The anti hero superhero was always a favor of mine.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 19, 2020)

$175ydx45yds=


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 19, 2020)

doublejj said:


> $175ydx45yds=
> View attachment 4483861


massive defecating sound


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 19, 2020)

doublejj said:


> $175ydx45yds=
> View attachment 4483861


I’m considering buying bulk soil for my indoor. The place on the 20, dude says they make an identical light soil w/coco as the Kings Mix i like.
I got their light soil delivered last year here, it was ok. It was like 100-110/yd, can’t remember. They got all kinds of mixes. Def closer than Kinneys, but can’t really say if better than the mix we used to get from Kinneys. I fed nutes, we would usually start with Kinneys, mix in Dr Earth and keep it organic.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 19, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m considering buying bulk soil for my indoor. The place on the 20, dude says they make an identical light soil w/coco as the Kings Mix i like.
> I got their light soil delivered last year here, it was ok. It was like 100-110/yd, can’t remember. They got all kinds of mixes. Def closer than Kinneys, but can’t really say if better than the mix we used to get from them.


I really like this Formula 419 soil from Four Seasons in Marysville.....pricy but I like the results.
Formula 419 custom-blended potting soil is made from...

*Canadian Peat Moss
OMRI Certified Organic Dairy Manure
Aged Forest Products
Worm Castings
Perlite
Alfalfa Meal
Bat Guano
Blood Meal
Bone Meal
Cal Soft Rock Phosphate
Cascade Minerals
Crab Meal
Feather Meal
Fish Bone Meal
Glacial Rock Dust
Humic Acid
Kelp Meal
Oyster Shell Lime
Mycorrhizae*








Formula 419


Form ul a 41 9: (Our own custom blended potting soil) This is one of our most popular and superior blends. This complete soil will meet all of your growing needs. There’s...



www.fourseasonsmaterials.com





P.S. the delivery driver wasn't too happy with our road today though lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 19, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I really like this Formula 419 soil from Four Seasons in Marysville.....pricy but I like the results.
> Formula 419 custom-blended potting soil is made from...
> 
> *Canadian Peat Moss
> ...


Same place I’m talking about homie


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 19, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I really like this Formula 419 soil from Four Seasons in Marysville.....pricy but I like the results.
> Formula 419 custom-blended potting soil is made from...
> 
> *Canadian Peat Moss
> ...


The older guy delivery driver that dropped shit off here was a bitch when he showed up here. Long story.


----------



## raratt (Feb 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Buying a damn solar system is ambitious ay eff. I cannot even contemplate buying a major moon.


Not as bad as looking at mortgage paperwork.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> Not as bad as looking at mortgage paperwork.


Hmm maybe an outer planet. I could be a Plutocrat.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 19, 2020)

I spent half a day interacting with police because some a-hole violated a protective order (my daughter; long story).

Pretty sure they'll be arresting him soon - at his parents house, of course. 

This totally goes against my nature. 

I tried to work with him so it wouldn't involve police but he had to do it the hard way.

Oh well...


----------



## doublejj (Feb 19, 2020)

I just found out today that one of the crew got a broken hand at "King of the Hammers". He says it will be all good in a few weeks......


----------



## raratt (Feb 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Hmm maybe an outer planet. I could be a Plutocrat.




Edit, this might be more representative...


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 19, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I just found out today that one of the crew got a broken hand at "King of the Hammers". He says it will be all good in a few weeks......


I wonder how this correlates with the locust-plague of toy haulers this past week in eastern Kern county.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I wonder how this correlates with the locust-plague of toy haulers this past week in eastern Kern county.


this....


----------



## raratt (Feb 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I wonder how this correlates with the locust-plague of toy haulers this past week in eastern Kern county.











Boone Rd · California 92285


California 92285




www.google.com





Edit: Guess I should have said they had it there...


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> Boone Rd · California 92285
> 
> 
> California 92285
> ...


Tells me something about how few roads lead there


----------



## raratt (Feb 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Tells me something about how few roads lead there


58 is about the only option to bypass LA even if that event is not where you are heading.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> 58 is about the only option to bypass LA even if that event is not where you are heading.


Well the metric fuckton who found Cal City Blvd must have been chasing a rumor of the discovery of the Reference Taco in this backwater among backwaters,


----------



## raratt (Feb 19, 2020)

Tehachapi.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 20, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I really like this Formula 419 soil from Four Seasons in Marysville.....pricy but I like the results.
> Formula 419 custom-blended potting soil is made from...
> 
> *Canadian Peat Moss
> ...



♫ And a Partridge in a Pear Tree ♫


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 20, 2020)

We got a new family member!! She didn't get the February 14th birthday I was hoping for, but 02-20-2020 is a pretty cool date.


----------



## BrewerT (Feb 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> We got a new family member!! She didn't get the February 14th birthday I was hoping for, but 02-20-2020 is a pretty cool date.
> 
> View attachment 4484037



Ive been this stoned before. Eyes shut, completely baby faced  J/K.... Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Bareback (Feb 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> I guess we are taking the plunge and buying a solar system. It's scary shit laying out that much money all at once. I have to do something to help cover the electric bills. By the time it is declining in efficiency I might not be around anymore.
> Had to have my son remove the "table" I had the girls sitting on, I'm running out of headroom. Buds and suds time.


I don’t know if it’s available in your area or not but my son was telling me about renting a system. I don’t know the details but he made it sound to good to be true, so I pointed out that it sounds to good to be true. He didn’t pull the trigger on it and I don’t know if he listened to me ( I doubt it ) or just moved on from the idea. Power in the south is cheap af so there’s that.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 20, 2020)

Well not today but yesterday I put together an outdoor kitchen for a trade show took me about 12 hours to get it all in place it was a rush job decided last minute to do the show.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 20, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> Well not today but yesterday I put together an outdoor kitchen for a trade show took me about 12 hours to get it all in place it was a rush job decided last minute to do the show. So don’t go pointing out the imperfections lolView attachment 4484090View attachment 4484091View attachment 4484092View attachment 4484093


 Looks awesome dude.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 20, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Looks awesome dude.


Thanks man it was a lot of work in a pressed for time situation usually I go with more color accents and patterns in my block but this time it was just a simple design


----------



## raratt (Feb 20, 2020)

Bareback said:


> sounds to good to be true.


Exactly. Typically they up the rate per KWH every year and the panels put out less every year. If you sell the house the new buyer has to pick up the lease. When you purchase you can get a tax break for 1/3 the cost of the install, which is why I should have done this years ago when I was working.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> . If you sell the house the new buyer has to pick up the lease.


Ohh yeah..... I forgot about that part. Lol


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> We got a new family member!! She didn't get the February 14th birthday I was hoping for, but 02-20-2020 is a pretty cool date.
> 
> View attachment 4484037


Congrats!! Today is my granddaughters birthday.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> Tehachapi.


Gesundheit


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> Tehachapi.


Gesundheit!

~edit~ GMTA


----------



## 420God (Feb 20, 2020)

Hit the highest weight I've ever been. I've gained 50lbs of muscle since I started working out. I'm going to start focusing on more cardio to help tone. A couple of my friends said I'm getting borderline too big.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 20, 2020)

FYI. I filed my taxes on 2/9 electronically. Yesterday I got the State refund, today I got the Fed refund. YMMV but file early before the wait gets long


----------



## Bareback (Feb 20, 2020)

420God said:


> Hit the highest weight I've ever been. I've gained 50lbs of muscle since I started working out. I'm going to start focusing on more cardio to help tone. A couple of my friends said I'm getting borderline too big.
> View attachment 4484211
> View attachment 4484219


Their just jealous bro.

I do know that the bigger my arms and shoulders are the more I need the cardio.


----------



## 420God (Feb 20, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Their just jealous bro.
> 
> I do know that the bigger my arms and shoulders are the more I need the cardio.


I'd think the same but it was women that said it. Since I'm so short there's a point I'll start to look like a gorilla and I'm not trying to look ridiculous. Just want some nice guns to show off while I'm on the bike.


----------



## raratt (Feb 20, 2020)

420God said:


> I'd think the same but it was women that said it. Since I'm so short there's a point I'll start to look like a gorilla and I'm not trying to look ridiculous. Just want some nice guns to show off while I'm on the bike.


I haven't seen 190 in 30 years, but I am 6'2". I'm about 220 now, I could loose a few pounds, but I like food, and beer...lol.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 20, 2020)

420God said:


> I'd think the same but it was women that said it. Since I'm so short there's a point I'll start to look like a gorilla and I'm not trying to look ridiculous. Just want some nice guns to show off while I'm on the bike.


I’m trying to look ridiculous. 280lbs sounds like a good number. 20-25% body fat tops


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 20, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I’m trying to look ridiculous. 280lbs sounds like a good number. 20-25% body fat tops


USDA Prime


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> I haven't seen 190 in 30 years, but I am 6'2". I'm about 220 now, I could loose a few pounds, but I like food, and beer...lol.


I was cutting. But the munchies man. They get me every time. I pig out on vegetables and fruit now though and eat healthier meals.


----------



## 420God (Feb 20, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I’m trying to look ridiculous. 280lbs sounds like a good number. 20-25% body fat tops


I kinda want to keep going because I'm past the point where its become addictive but short guys that get bulky look even shorter, I dont need that lol


----------



## BrewerT (Feb 20, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> FYI. I filed my taxes on 2/9 electronically. Yesterday I got the State refund, today I got the Fed refund. YMMV but file early before the wait gets long



That's crazy. I also filed on 2/9 and my federal is expected to be released on 3/1 and no word on state yet. I typically get my state back before my federal return. 

I claimed wind and solar power credits this year for the first time so I am assuming that extra credit is what is holding mine up but for all I know they are playing darts on my return lol


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 20, 2020)

Accomplished hardly anything so far, lol......today was plant watering day.........430 am fun

Waiting on a nice office chair from UPS...........the joys of assembling furniture following "Chingrish" text....


----------



## BrewerT (Feb 20, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I was cutting. But the munchies man. They get me every time. I pig out on vegetables and fruit now though and eat healthier meals.



Can I so relate to this right here. Last year around spring time, I quit smoking cannabis and got into Intermittent Fasting/Keto and started ruck sack walking 7-12 miles a day. I went from 220lb to 165# in about a month and a half. By the time winter set in I was feeling the best I have ever felt in my life at 38. Fast forward to now, I have fallen completely off the wagon and I blame weed and will power lol. I started smoking cannabis again and my physical health went to the back burner. But, if I can say...I do limit my munchies now to healthier snacks instead of 4 hot fudge sundaes , two bags of lays chips and 3 mcdoubles after downing a 1/8th of dabs  Currently at 195-200 range.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 20, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Congrats!! Today is my granddaughters birthday.


How old is she? My sisters due date was the 15th but the little one needed to brew a few more days. I've been awake for like 32 hours straight, I tried sleeping this morning but I'm so wired I can barely close my eyes.


----------



## raratt (Feb 20, 2020)

420God said:


> I kinda want to keep going because I'm past the point where its become addictive but short guys that get bulky look even shorter, I dont need that lol


We called guys like that fireplugs...lol.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 20, 2020)

420God said:


> I kinda want to keep going because I'm past the point where its become addictive but short guys that get bulky look even shorter, I dont need that lol


I don’t like being at a lower bf % because I’m tall and look like a bean pole with clothes on. But in my birthday suit I look hella yoked. Nobody sees me with my clothes off anyway......I’m married haha. I’m going to mostly focus on strength training while keeping body composition in check this year..


----------



## raratt (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> We called guys like that fireplugs...lol.


also the guys that you want if they have to drag my fat ass 100 yds lol


----------



## Bareback (Feb 20, 2020)

420God said:


> I'd think the same but it was women that said it. Since I'm so short there's a point I'll start to look like a gorilla and I'm not trying to look ridiculous. Just want some nice guns to show off while I'm on the bike.


I know what you mean. I’m 5’-9” 185# with 32” waist. My damn neck, arms and shoulders are to big, I definitely have that silverback look going on. I have a hard time finding shirts that are comfortable. Because I use a chainsaw so much and doing flooring and shit like that my knuckles are all f’ed up making the look complete. Poor posture ain’t helping either.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 20, 2020)

Overseeded the grass. Cletus is doing a good job protecting the seed. I was scared the birds were eating all the seed. Apparently not. This was bare for probably 20+ years. Hard-packed clay. Not any more. The seed that is already germinating was some Pennington mix I found in my garage. Had been sitting in that hot/cold ass garage since probably 2015


----------



## doublejj (Feb 20, 2020)

The more you weigh the harder you are to kidnap......so there's that


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> We called guys like that fireplugs...lol.


That nickname will go well with his firefighting career


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 20, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I know what you mean. I’m 5’-9” 185# with 32” waist. My damn neck, arms and shoulders are to big, I definitely have that silverback look going on. I have a hard time finding shirts that are comfortable. Because I use a chainsaw so much and doing flooring and shit like that my knuckles are all f’ed up making the look complete. Poor posture ain’t helping either.


That was ME yrs ago......I've added another 25 lbs over the years.....and 3 more inches on the waist! 36" are a nice fit, room to eat

XL's are tight in the chest and shoulders


----------



## doublejj (Feb 20, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> That was ME yrs ago......I've added another 25 lbs over the years.....and 3 more inches on the waist! 36" are a nice fit, room to eat


hard to kidnap.....


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 20, 2020)

doublejj said:


> hard to kidnap.....


harder to throw off a cliff too....another story for another day. 4 guys picked me up hitch hiking, had a quarter pound on me.......they did NOT get the pot. ....to be continued (have ppl here)


----------



## doublejj (Feb 20, 2020)

We have a real wildfire problem here in NorCal. So while waiting for a soil delivery truck out at the end of the farm driveway yesterday, the local Fire Lieutenant drove by and stopped to talk. I received the entire 20min fire safety presentation. So....I need to clear much more brush & he asked about any water storage on the property. So I need to make a blue reflective sign with '2500gl water' on my gate and some blue arrows to guide them to the water tank...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 20, 2020)

420God said:


> A couple of my friends said I'm getting borderline too big.


That's what she said

Sorry I was waiting for @raratt to say it but I think he missed it.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 20, 2020)

So, 2 of the 4 were "customers" of mine, and asked me if I had any weed. I said I did, but hadn't broke it up yet. Minutes later they pull over, its about 11pm at night. We are on a road that has a stone quarry and its about 100 feet away. The driver says he has to take a "leak." So everybody gets out, I'm thinking so its a pitstop to pee, right? I try to pee and while doing so I get hit in the head with the buckle of a belt........with my pecker out, no less.
LOL, so I get that lil guy tucked in and I'm barely lucid......seeing stars......

within seconds I have 4 dudes surrounding me, swinging punches and mostly missing......I hit one in the throat with a punch and hes eliminated from the fray....At some point one guy squats down BEHIND ME and another pushes me over top of him.....I go down.

Now they get the bright idea to pick me up and carry me to the quarrys edge, its probably a 100 ft drop.....Im screamin at the top of my lungs, swinging wildly and Im about 185 lbs (heavier then any of them).........They couldn't get me any closer then about 20 feet.....They give up and drive away.

When I was down from being pushed over I got kicked in the left side of my upper nose. After they left I found a paper bag on the side of the road, eventually. I held it to my face and it actually STUCK. Walked to my Dads house (I was a senior in high school)....climbed in a window about 1 am///quarter pound down my pants in a ziplock........found my bed and fell out.

Mom woke me for school and screamed. The left orbit of my eye got kicked in........they drove me to the ER and after consultation with doctors/nurses my Dad said he could pay for an operation but it would break him........I said "Nah"...stayed home a few days and smoked up............it healed up pretty good, not very noticeable unless u run a finger on the left side of my upper nose....huge bone or something there.

100% true


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 20, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> So, 2 of the 4 were "customers" of mine, and asked me if I had any weed. I said I did, but hadn't broke it up yet. Minutes later they pull over, its about 11pm at night. We are on a road that has a stone quarry and its about 100 feet away. The driver says he has to take a "leak." So everybody gets out, I'm thinking so its a pitstop to pee, right? I try to pee and while doing so I get hit in the head with the buckle of a belt........with my pecker out, no less.
> LOL, so I get that lil guy tucked in and I'm barely lucid......seeing stars......
> 
> within seconds I have 4 dudes surrounding me, swinging punches and mostly missing......I hit one in the throat with a punch and hes eliminated from the fray....At some point one guy squats down BEHIND ME and another pushes me over top of him.....I go down.
> ...


What is an upper nose? I just have a nose.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> What is an upper nose? I just have a nose.


the part that has no HOES.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 20, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> the part that has no HOES.


----------



## ANC (Feb 20, 2020)

Completed and delivered another unit today. It is such fun meeting so many growers.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> What is an upper nose? I just have a nose.


I was going to ask “ how big does a nose have to be to have an upper and a lower region “ but after reading the rest of the story I didn’t have the heart to say anything.




Couch_Lock said:


> So, 2 of the 4 were "customers" of mine, and asked me if I had any weed. I said I did, but hadn't broke it up yet. Minutes later they pull over, its about 11pm at night. We are on a road that has a stone quarry and its about 100 feet away. The driver says he has to take a "leak." So everybody gets out, I'm thinking so its a pitstop to pee, right? I try to pee and while doing so I get hit in the head with the buckle of a belt........with my pecker out, no less.
> LOL, so I get that lil guy tucked in and I'm barely lucid......seeing stars......
> 
> within seconds I have 4 dudes surrounding me, swinging punches and mostly missing......I hit one in the throat with a punch and hes eliminated from the fray....At some point one guy squats down BEHIND ME and another pushes me over top of him.....I go down.
> ...


I had a bike wreck that busted my face up pretty bad, my “ upper lip “ was split into and swoll inside out and scabbed to my nose . It was a horrible site .

True story


----------



## raratt (Feb 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's what she said
> 
> Sorry I was waiting for @raratt to say it but I think he missed it.


Blond moment, it happens.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> How old is she? My sisters due date was the 15th but the little one needed to brew a few more days. I've been awake for like 32 hours straight, I tried sleeping this morning but I'm so wired I can barely close my eyes.


7. She is my first of 3. She was sooo close to my birthday, if she could of held on just a lil longer...grandma was so salty as she crept up on it. Ex wife.lol


----------



## neosapien (Feb 20, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> FYI. I filed my taxes on 2/9 electronically. Yesterday I got the State refund, today I got the Fed refund. YMMV but file early before the wait gets long


Yep, I did mine on the 10th and got mine in my bank today. 

Apparently, I was so fucking baller in 2019 that it was the first time I didn't qualify for the EIC. So in other words I worked so many hours of overtime, sucking my life away, that I was just working poor enough to not qualify for shit lol.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> We called guys like that fireplugs...lol.



"Why are you out getting into trouble? You should be playing guard on defense in football." judge in juvenile court.

sorry, flashback.


----------



## raratt (Feb 20, 2020)

Went to put up some unused exhaust fans in my garage and found my old dive gear. Just masks, fins, and weight belt. Guess I'll get them posted on Craigslist once I figure out a price, I'll never dive again unfortunately. Beer shelf is filled, porterhouse steak and potatoes on the grill for dinner, possibly broccoli also. I made some little foil packets with olive oil, salt and pepper, potatoes and mushrooms last time. The wife requested I make them again. Buds and suds in a bit.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 20, 2020)

Started germinating seeds for various gardens I have planned.


----------



## raratt (Feb 20, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Started germinating seeds for various gardens I have planned.View attachment 4484559


I need to get the damn seeds sent...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> I need to get the damn seeds sent...


Don’t worry about it. I’m not in a rush to eat a boonie lol. I’m germinating Big Thai, sweet bell, and poinsettia.


----------



## BrewerT (Feb 20, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Yep, I did mine on the 10th and got mine in my bank today.
> 
> Apparently, I was so fucking baller in 2019 that it was the first time I didn't qualify for the EIC. So in other words I worked so many hours of overtime, sucking my life away, that I was just working poor enough to not qualify for shit lol.


Crazy. I filed 2/9 and still dont have state or fed. This is the first year I claimed credit for solar and wind power installation so Im guessing thats a longer process than EIC.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 20, 2020)

BrewerT said:


> Crazy. I filed 2/9 and still dont have state or fed. This is the first year I claimed credit for solar and wind power installation so Im guessing thats a longer process than EIC.


Could be. I think the excuse they give for EIC is that EIC is "often abused". So they need to check more thoroughly. Or make poor people wait even longer for the money the government stole from their paycheck and kept for a year, interest free. I forget which one it is.


----------



## 757growin (Feb 20, 2020)

doublejj said:


> We have a real wildfire problem here in NorCal. So while waiting for a soil delivery truck out at the end of the farm driveway yesterday, the local Fire Lieutenant drove by and stopped to talk. I received the entire 20min fire safety presentation. So....I need to clear much more brush & he asked about any water storage on the property. So I need to make a blue reflective sign with '2500gl water' on my gate and some blue arrows to guide them to the water tank...


Yep and watch out for the violations to come if you don't. They tagged a bunch of neighbors down here. Even empty lots next to lots with structures..


----------



## doublejj (Feb 20, 2020)

757growin said:


> Yep and watch out for the violations to come if you don't. They tagged a bunch of neighbors down here. Even empty lots next to lots with structures..


I could feel that from the conversation....bought a new chain saw today


----------



## raratt (Feb 20, 2020)

757growin said:


> Yep and watch out for the violations to come if you don't. They tagged a bunch of neighbors down here. Even empty lots next to lots with structures..


I wonder if they are pushing Sierra Pacific Lumber Company to do the same, or just the little guys,??? All the land around Paradise was owned by them.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> I wonder if they are pushing Sierra Pacific Lumber Company to do the same, or just the little guys,??? All the land around Paradise was owned by them.


I’m going to have to do some weed whacking and mowing on my burned down paradise property here soon. The county reminded us that it is still our responsibility. Wasn’t all that bad last time I checked but i know how fast them weeds grow . Fucking shit will get 4’ tall, thick as fuck if left alone.


----------



## BrewerT (Feb 21, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Could be. I think the excuse they give for EIC is that EIC is "often abused". So they need to check more thoroughly. Or make poor people wait even longer for the money the government stole from their paycheck and kept for a year, interest free. I forget which one it is.


Lmao. Sad but true. I agree. The most abusive power in the world frequently gets paranoid about its earthly sheep. NY has a tax credit for up to 5k for property owners that own a 98k home or higher. Its a one time tax credit. While I should/hope to get what I claimed ( about 4k in receipts) for them....Its all a low polished Government scam.... it made my property value go up...so now I just pay more in property taxes. Tricky shit really. It makes one think that they are investing into their property when ...in reality, over time, your investing in more tax property value payments.

There is nothing more that I love than a well oiled Government. Sadly, ours doesn't see a difference between greasy and well oiled


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 21, 2020)

420God said:


> Just want some nice guns to show off while I'm on the bike.


Looking good, bud. No matter how much working out I've done, I've never had big arms. I'm 6'2, 190 with a 6'7 wingspan. 


FresnoFarmer said:


> . . .I’m tall and look like a bean pole with clothes on. But in my birthday suit I look hella yoked. . .


Yep, pretty much sums it up for me, too.


----------



## 420God (Feb 21, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Looking good, bud. No matter how much working out I've done, I've never had big arms. I'm 6'2, 190 with a 6'7 wingspan.


Thanks! The size of my arms is kind of surprising, I'm 5'6" with a 6' wingspan. I have a hell of an advantage when boxing.


----------



## raratt (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## 420God (Feb 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4485100


My penis is bigger than that too.


----------



## raratt (Feb 21, 2020)

Guys are here to top the tree on the west side of my house so it doesn't shade the roof solar panels.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 21, 2020)

Started restoring a lawnmower my mother in law gave me because she can’t get it to start. Well no shit? Look at the oil. Never changed.


----------



## raratt (Feb 21, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Started restoring a lawnmower my mother in law gave me because she can’t get it to start. Well no shit? Look at the oil. Never changed.View attachment 4485169


Damn ethanol.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 21, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Started restoring a lawnmower my mother in law gave me because she can’t get it to start. Well no shit? Look at the oil. Never changed.View attachment 4485169


The undercarriage rust vs. ballistol. Don’t let me down. Never has.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 21, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> The undercarriage rust vs. ballistol. Don’t let me down. Never has.View attachment 4485182


nice blade


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 21, 2020)

420God said:


> Thanks! The size of my arms is kind of surprising, I'm 5'6" with a 6' wingspan. I have a hell of an advantage when boxing.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 21, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> nice blade


That’s what happens when you hire tweekers to mow the lawn using your equipment.


----------



## lokie (Feb 21, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> That’s what happens when you hire tweekers to mow the lawn using your equipment.


or loan it to a relative.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4485212







SH420


----------



## BrewerT (Feb 21, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> The undercarriage rust vs. ballistol. Don’t let me down. Never has.View attachment 4485182


 I've been there.

I purchased my 16yr old daughter her first car this year from a father and son. Its a 2010 Subaru Forester. They had it listed for $500 first come, as is. They couldn't get it to start and didnt have the time or money to fix it. They thought it was a starter or alt issue. Hook up OBD, replaced three blown fuses and drove home a easily $4500 car for $500 

I applaud the fact they had the courage to ask for it back and even went as far to ask for another $1000. A lesson is a lesson as much as one mans loss is another mans win. A deal is a deal, sometimes great sometimes not so great


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 21, 2020)

420God said:


> Thanks! The size of my arms is kind of surprising, I'm 5'6" with a 6' wingspan. I have a hell of an advantage when boxing.


So true, God. Wingspan and conditioning make for a knockout combination in amateur boxing. If I remember correctly, your old man was a boxer. 
Wife and I went to one of those amateur boxing tournaments when I was in my mid twenties and sat in the front row. I went back the next year and won it.


----------



## raratt (Feb 21, 2020)

I was taught to box by a Connecticut state champion Golden Gloves boxer. He tore me up for months then something clicked in my brain to where I could anticipate his moves. We were pulling punches but I guess I hit him a little hard in the stomach. When he got back up he gave me a hug and said it took me long enough to figure it out. The lessons were over then...lol.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 21, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Started restoring a lawnmower my mother in law gave me because she can’t get it to start. Well no shit? Look at the oil. Never changed.View attachment 4485169


Staring at this picture trying to figure out what MC Escher painting it was.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 21, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Staring at this picture trying to figure out what MC Escher painting it was.




SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 21, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4485399
> 
> SH420


Wasn't that from the cover of Gödel, Escher and Bach?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 21, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Wasn't that from the cover of Gödel, Escher and Bach?


The one I remember had those wood three-letter blocks.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 21, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Wasn't that from the cover of Gödel, Escher and Bach?




SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 21, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4485435
> 
> SH420


Oh cool and it does look like Relativity


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Feb 21, 2020)

me: babe show me them megalodons
Her: stop the baby is going crazy!
Me: it’s for @tyler.durden dammit!
Her: who the fucks a Tyler, fuck him!
Me: you just made a big mistake muchacha!
Her: sorry papi, here’s my tits!
(Last line may or may not have happened.)


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 21, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4485543
> me: babe show me them megalodons
> Her: stop the baby is going crazy!
> Me: it’s for @tyler.durden dammit!
> ...


Excellent! I'd eat that...


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 21, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4485543
> me: babe show me them megalodons
> Her: stop the baby is going crazy!
> Me: it’s for @tyler.durden dammit!
> ...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 21, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4485549


Titty shark doo-doo-da-doo-doo-doo


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 21, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Titty shark doo-doo-da-doo-doo-doo


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 21, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4485592


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 21, 2020)

LMAO!! 

PS I accomplished nothing today. ABSOLUTELY nothing but I'm retired so FUCK IT.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 21, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4485543
> me: babe show me them megalodons
> Her: stop the baby is going crazy!
> Me: it’s for @tyler.durden dammit!
> ...


PS where da fuq is Malt?


----------



## raratt (Feb 21, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> PS where da fuq is Malt?


In da liquor


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Feb 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The one I remember had those wood three-letter blocks.
> 
> View attachment 4485433





shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4485435
> 
> SH420


LOL check inside for it!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 22, 2020)

Plan on doing nothing


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 22, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Plan on doing nothingView attachment 4486019




Smoked half a woods of gelato and pulled all the weeds Around the perimeter of the greenhouse. Damn you weed!Got me all motivated and shit.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4486046
> 
> Smoked half a woods of gelato and pulled all the weeds Around the perimeter of the greenhouse. Damn you weed!Got me all motivated and shit.


Yo dawg I heard you like to weed ...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Yo dawg I heard you like to weed ...


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4486057


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 22, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4486046
> 
> Smoked half a woods of gelato and pulled all the weeds Around the perimeter of the greenhouse. Damn you weed!Got me all motivated and shit.


♫ I was gonna do nothing all day, but then I got high... ♫


----------



## neosapien (Feb 22, 2020)

I accomplished helping a stranger on a different part of the forum battle fungus gnats. I feel pretty good. Didn't even ask for nudes. So… anyone got any nudes?


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 22, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I accomplished helping a stranger on a different part of the forum battle fungus gnats. I feel pretty good. Didn't even ask for nudes. So… anyone got any nudes?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 22, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I accomplished helping a stranger on a different part of the forum battle fungus gnats. I feel pretty good. Didn't even ask for nudes. So… anyone got any nudes?


I’ve learned to live with them growing in greenhouses not too far from farmland. Nematodes keep the numbers low. Swarms drift in but can never gain a foothold. Nematodes for all my soil prior to planting(if possible), seedlings and clones.

Edit: And 1/4 mosquito dunk broken up into each bag of soil. I also keep one in my “rain water” tote. Basically just aerated filtered hose water with pond zyme and mosquito dunk.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 22, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I’ve learned to live with them growing in greenhouses not too far from farmland. Nematodes keep the numbers low. Swarms drift in but can never gain a foothold. Nematodes for all my soil prior to planting(if possible), seedlings and clones.


I too like to use biological warfare. I usually go the Bti route. And insecticidal soAp. Because I'm a sadist and like watching their insides turn out.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 22, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I too like to use biological warfare. I usually go the Bti route. And insecticidal soAp. Because I'm a sadist and like watching their insides turn out.


I think I learned the mosquito dunk thing from you last summer.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 22, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Plan on doing nothingView attachment 4486019


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I think I learned the mosquito dunk thing from you last summer.


I gotta read slower “WHAT mosquito dick thing?”


----------



## lokie (Feb 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I gotta read slower “WHAT mosquito dick thing?”


Oh My God.

I googled it.

Not Safe for Work.


This is the tame gif.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I gotta read slower “WHAT mosquito dick thing?”


It's the latest internet challenge…. You whip your dick out around the campfire and whoever gets the most bites on their cock before putting it into the fire to relieve the burning wins! 

Sad part is I could probably make that a thing.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2020)

neosapien said:


> It's the latest internet challenge…. You whip your dick out around the campfire and whoever gets the most bites on their cock before putting it into the fire to relieve the burning wins!
> 
> Sad part is I could probably make that a thing.


I hate cockbites


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2020)

lokie said:


> Oh My God.
> 
> I googled it.
> 
> ...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 22, 2020)

neosapien said:


> It's the latest internet challenge…. You whip your dick out around the campfire and whoever gets the most bites on their cock before putting it into the fire to relieve the burning wins!
> 
> Sad part is I could probably make that a thing.


Hell yeah. Tide Pod dabs after to calm our nerves.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Hell yeah. Tide Pod dabs after to calm our nerves.


Woolite, much couchier


----------



## Bareback (Feb 22, 2020)

I’ve been processing firewood as much as possible, I quite counting at four cords today. But I did manage to spend a little quality time with the wife.....she wanted to roast marshmallows so I said.....yes ma’am I’ll build a fire . 
A little help from from Ive the dane , turns out that she doesn’t like marshmallows very much.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 22, 2020)

*Blurple! *


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> *Blurple! *
> View attachment 4486493


loox daaank


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 22, 2020)

I have 5 Whole Foods bags full of popcorn bud and frosty trim. A few are several years old. I make a shit load of canna-butter and I press a lot of rosin and hash, and I still don't keep up with the trim accumulation. Nice problem to have, I know. Anyway, I usually look forward to this time of year because of all the sub-zero days, because it is simple to freeze my trim, and keep my dry sift kief tumbler going non-stop. But this year we've only had a couple of these sub-zero days, and it is rarely falling below freezing. Nothing but high thirties, low 40s in the forecast, and tomorrow is going to be 52f and sunny! In Chicago. In late February. WTF??? I'm def going on a long bike ride, but I'm concerned that the summers are soon going to get uncomfortably hot. If our President did not keep assuring me that global warming is a liberal ruse, I might be worried...


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 22, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I’ve been processing firewood as much as possible, I quite counting at four cords today. But I did manage to spend a little quality time with the wife.....she wanted to roast marshmallows so I said.....yes ma’am I’ll build a fire . View attachment 4486469View attachment 4486471
> A little help from from Ive the dane , turns out that she doesn’t like marshmallows very much.



Nice. That robe is hot, but maybe next set of pics try to get her in some skimpy PJs, or some lingerie. We'd appreciate it...


----------



## Bareback (Feb 22, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Nice. That robe is hot, but maybe next set of pics try to get her in some skimpy PJs, or some lingerie. We'd appreciate it...


That robe is her smoking jacket, it reminds me of Hue Hefner’s famous jacket except....well it’s a bath robe. I’ll see what I can do about the pj’s but we don’t have any lingerie ( that I’m aware of anyway) . If she ever agrees to sex , I usually skip the for play before she changes her mind.


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 22, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I have 5 Whole Foods bags full of popcorn bud and frosty trim. A few are several years old. I make a shit load of canna-butter and I press a lot of rosin and hash, and I still don't keep up with the trim accumulation. Nice problem to have, I know. Anyway, I usually look forward to this time of year because of all the sub-zero days, because it is simple to freeze my trim, and keep my dry sift kief tumbler going non-stop. But this year we've only had a couple of these sub-zero days, and it is rarely falling below freezing. Nothing but high thirties, low 40s in the forecast, and tomorrow is going to be 52f and sunny! In Chicago. In late February. WTF??? I'm def going on a long bike ride, but I'm concerned that the summers are soon going to get uncomfortably hot. If our President did not keep assuring me that global warming is a liberal ruse, I might be worried...


Our summer was a tad warm, we can’t jump to conclusions though. SMH


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 23, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Our summer was a tad warm, we can’t jump to conclusions though. SMH


We’ve been in Spring weather for most of this year so far here in Northern California. It’s gonna be 78F this next thursday, Feb 27th. SMH


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 23, 2020)

Got me a stick in the mud non grower anti anti to tell me on a baby tent Veg . How I was fucking up and what I could do better 


It’s just the simple things that keep you grinding


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 23, 2020)

loaded another load of stuff into the truck to take over to the new house tomorrow. i get to officially move in Thursday, and should have all my stuff there by then. gotta go by the u haul store and buy a couple of those wardrobe boxes to move the bigger plants, probably need to make a couple of trips.
early morning trips...


----------



## Bareback (Feb 23, 2020)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> loaded another load of stuff into the truck to take over to the new house tomorrow. i get to officially move in Thursday, and should have all my stuff there by then. gotta go by the u haul store and buy a couple of those wardrobe boxes to move the bigger plants, probably need to make a couple of trips.
> early morning trips...


Getter done .


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 23, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> We’ve been in Spring weather for most of this year so far here in Northern California. It’s gonna be 78F this next thursday, Feb 27th. SMH


Yeah man. It’s gonna be some bullshit this summer. This is gonna be one of this 107-115degrees for the better part of a month type of summers. I’m just hoping we can get some decent showers in beforehand. It sprinkled off and on yesterday, but not even enough to get the floor wet. Last year my garage and whole street got flooded though. Ain’t no tellin.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> *Blurple! *
> View attachment 4486493


 If you want us to help, you need to give us a picture in natural light.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> If you want us to help, you need to give us a picture in natural light.


Here's a pic of my CBD strain called 'Farmers Daughter'.

Yikes - looks like there's a little drywall dust from hanging a light. 
My bad...


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Here's a pic of my CBD strain called 'Farmers Daughter'.
> View attachment 4486969
> Yikes - looks like there's a little drywall dust from hanging a light.
> My bad...


ROFLMAO!! See I knew you could figure it out on your own. Whatever you do don't consume or gift that, it could gyp sum one.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 23, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Here's a pic of my CBD strain called 'Farmers Daughter'.
> View attachment 4486969
> Yikes - looks like there's a little drywall dust from hanging a light.
> My bad...


I’ve seen Prince perform in clothes that are less purple.


----------



## lokie (Feb 23, 2020)

We made reservations for vacation this year.

Beach front, Nags Head N.C. The view from the sun deck..


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> it could gyp sum one.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 23, 2020)

Just finished cleaning up after a big carby breakfast of French toast and bacon with pure maple syrup. The syrup is so good.

Next I'm on to harvesting a bunch of plants and prep more to take their place.
Today is another full day of garden work. I was down for over wk and now I've gotta lot of catching up to do.

Oh yeah, and the clones I got for my Bday are leaving quarantine for the veg room. The bare cuttings in the cloner have nubbed up and should be exploding with roots any day now.


Hope everyone enjoys a nice stoney Sunday


----------



## doublejj (Feb 23, 2020)

new RV carport on the farm.....


----------



## Mohican (Feb 23, 2020)

How many acres is the farm?
Is it a Tesla RV?
https://inhabitat.com/tesla-unveils-designs-for-a-plug-in-hybrid-mobile-home/


----------



## doublejj (Feb 23, 2020)

Mohican said:


> How many acres is the farm?
> Is it a Tesla RV?
> https://inhabitat.com/tesla-unveils-designs-for-a-plug-in-hybrid-mobile-home/
> 
> View attachment 4487121


19+ acres. Soon I will install enough solar panels on the carport so hopefully I can charge the Tesla and this.....


----------



## raratt (Feb 23, 2020)

Time to head out for a new MRI in a couple, I was amazed they do them on a Sunday.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> Time to head out for a new MRI in a couple, I was amazed they do them on a Sunday.


Good luck with results. That is very odd. I would have never guessed. I work at a hospital and weekend MRI is emergency only lol.


----------



## raratt (Feb 23, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Good luck with results. That is very odd. I would have never guessed. I work at a hospital and weekend MRI is emergency only lol.


I have decided an MRI is like being stuck in an air shaft at a Techno concert for half an hour. I think I need some extra tincture tonight with my suds.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have decided an MRI is like being stuck in an air shaft at a Techno concert for half an hour. I think I need some extra tincture tonight with my suds.


 Every time I get an MRI I fall asleep pretty quick for a good 30 minutes. Most people say it weirds them out but I look forward to it now.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have decided an MRI is like being stuck in an air shaft at a Techno concert for half an hour. I think I need some extra tincture tonight with my suds.


Was it a 3 Tesla? I had a sella turcica scan in a 3 Tesla, that was one helluva an experience.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 23, 2020)

A friend of mine said the PhDs wouldn't get near the 10 Tesla magnets!


----------



## raratt (Feb 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Was it a 3 Tesla? I had a sella turcica scan in a 3 Tesla, that was one helluva an experience.




I didn't see a hood ornament.


----------



## 420God (Feb 24, 2020)

Just hit a quarter of a million miles on my Jetta I bought brand new a few years ago.


----------



## raratt (Feb 24, 2020)

420God said:


> Just hit a quarter of a million miles on my Jetta I bought brand new a few years ago.
> View attachment 4487798


My 2010 Challenger just turned over 62K yesterday.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 24, 2020)

I confused myself


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 24, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> my parents had to float 250k to get her in while her apartment is sold. So there renting there house (they own it) to cover the repayments and have moved in with me. It’s an experience them moving in


 Wow! I'm so sorry. I couldn't imagine my parents moving in with me... and I like my parents.


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wow! I'm so sorry. I couldn't imagine my parents moving in with me... and I like my parents.


I have 2 kids so I’m getting more free time due to the on site baby sitters


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 24, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> I have 2 kids so I’m getting more free time due to the on site baby sitters


ah no kids at my house. It would just be endless hours to talk and criticize... I'd be in jail in a week.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> ah no kids at my house. It would just be endless hours to talk and criticize... I'd be in jail in a week.


Even in Canada?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Even in Canada?


lol yea courts here tend to frown on killing your parents.


----------



## raratt (Feb 24, 2020)

Cal. taxes are done, show me the money! lol.


----------



## jerryb73 (Feb 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> Cal. taxes are done, show me the money! lol.


Got a txt followed by a call from the ex.lol. Was good info. Refund anticipated deposit 2/26. So, yeah. Show me the money. Lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> Cal. taxes are done, show me the money! lol.


After last years $2,300 tax whoopsy I'm no longer involved in our tax preparation. I have a T4 that says I worked 12 hours in 2019, earning $168...I got big plans for my tax return this year.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> After last years $2,300 tax whoopsy I'm no longer involved in our tax preparation. I have a T4 that says I worked 12 hours in 2019, earning $168...I got big plans for my tax return this year.


That was your telemarketing gig right?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> That was your telemarketing gig right?


close... equally suicide inducing customer support for a cosmetics company.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2020)

Kids are great. You get grey hair and pull it out as you mature in patience and wisdom. Patience gone years ago. Wisdom: Never have kids.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 24, 2020)

Key lime pie today. With meringue topping


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2020)

Mohican said:


> A friend of mine said the PhDs wouldn't get near the 10 Tesla magnets!


They've deployed them. I can't imagine a 10.5T MRI scan, has to be a dysphoric experience.


Grandpapy said:


> I confused myself
> View attachment 4487967View attachment 4487968


Is that the new CA Voting tech?


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> ah no kids at my house. It would just be endless hours to talk and criticize... I'd be in jail in a week.


That’s when you send in the 2 year old to fuck there shit up


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 24, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Kids are great. You get grey hair and pull it out as you mature in patience and wisdom. Patience gone years ago. Wisdom: Never have kids.


Make sure you're 100% committed.

Having kids will test your grit, big-time.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> close... equally suicide inducing customer support for a cosmetics company.


All those made-up complaints


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Make sure you're 100% committed.
> 
> Having kids will test your grit, big-time.


All they leave you is grit for awhile. They test your ability to chew it.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2020)

In keeping with the thread: I chewed my grit today.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 24, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> I confused myself
> View attachment 4487967View attachment 4487968


Nice brew selection! 
I have that exact same blue Allagash sign hanging at camp.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Nice brew selection!
> I have that exact same blue Allagash sign hanging at camp.


Can I vote at your house ;D LOL I better stop this. If this thread gets moved to politards @420God will never forgive me.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 24, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 4488219


Everything you bake comes out so perfect. Jezus that looks good!


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 24, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Everything you bake comes out so perfect. Jezus that looks good!


Thank you! I cooked professionally for a while


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 24, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Can I vote at your house ;D LOL I better stop this. If this thread gets moved to *politards* @420God will never forgive me.


I’m done. ROFL


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I’m done. ROFL


LOL! I'd eat a plate of that spaghetti NAOW!!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 24, 2020)

Planted a bunch of veggie seeds and some Gazania. Tomorrow I’ll plant whatever I didn’t get to. Got my nematodes and lacewing eggs today. Smoking a gelato finger hash blunt. I’m still trimming, smdh.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> LOL! I'd eat a plate of that spaghetti NAOW!!


Now we have to post our culinary creations to appease you. LOL. MUNCHIES!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 24, 2020)

My wife made ribeye and potatoes.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Everything you bake comes out so perfect. Jezus that looks good!


He's a professional. That guy cooked at the f'n country club level! His daughter is so lucky.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2020)

Lucky man. Perfect med more rare. My wife would have made jerky.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 24, 2020)

Almost forgot to add the creamy mustard sauce


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2020)

Shall we start a cooking of the " Poor & Infamous" thread?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2020)

Fresno you're out. Ribeye is high class around here. Just kidding. It's high class. Cheers.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Shall we start a cooking of the " Poor & Infamous" thread?


And how do those cook up? Recipes?


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 24, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Fresno you're out. Ribeye is high class around here. Just kidding. It's high class. Cheers.


Where’s your hangi pics bro


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Where’s your hangi pics bro


"hangi pics"????


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 24, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> "hangi pics"????


Thought you were the kiwi


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> "hangi pics"????


Looked it up









Hāngī - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Thought you were the kiwi


Love them guys. But not me. TY.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Looked it up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gratitude for the knowledge. "Ghetto Grill".


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 24, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Gratitude for the knowledge. "Ghetto Grill".


I like Google.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2020)

I don't quite live in the ghetto. But I'd use it with pride.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Nice brew selection!
> I have that exact same blue Allagash sign hanging at camp.


Coupla years ago, a nearby store stocked the Allagash tripel for a time. Delicious.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> All those made-up complaints


Lol for me it was dealing with rude people. And you shouldn’t be able to leave a negative review for customer support people after you’ve left the chat... that was just chicken shit. If I ever go back to working again it will be selling men’s clothing. I enjoyed that and I was pretty good at it.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 25, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Thought you were the kiwi


That was @Mitchician or at least I think it was  I hope he's doing ok.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol for me it was dealing with rude people. And you shouldn’t be able to leave a negative review for customer support people after you’ve left the chat... that was just chicken shit. If I ever go back to working again it will be selling men’s clothing. I enjoyed that and I was pretty good at it.


I got fired from customer service for telling people the truth...lol


----------



## Bareback (Feb 25, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Shall we start a cooking of the " Poor & Infamous" thread?


We already have a things Neo would put in his mouth thread.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol for me it was dealing with rude people. And you shouldn’t be able to leave a negative review for customer support people after you’ve left the chat... that was just chicken shit. If I ever go back to working again it will be selling men’s clothing. I enjoyed that and I was pretty good at it.


That cosmetic company needs a new marketing dept. Pay you for use of your pic, "Want to look like me? Buy our stuff"


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 25, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I got fired from customer service for telling people the truth...lol


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 25, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4488710


In hindsight, I shoulda kept lying. That job paid well and I worked from home...lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 25, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I got fired from customer service for telling people the truth...lol


Lol Surprisingly I didn’t get fired. I quit after three or four shifts. I had access to the inventory system so I could see customer contact info and shipping address. I seriously considered calling one ignorant bitch who lived in Sudbury and giving her an earful. I take it you weren’t being coached or reading from a script. 



Singlemalt said:


> That cosmetic company needs a new marketing dept. Pay you for use of your pic, "Want to look like me? Buy our stuff"


Most of our customers were female, They’d probably do better with a really hot guy. I had to use the name Beth and the pic of the full time support girl.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol Surprisingly I didn’t get fired. I quit after three or four shifts. I had access to the inventory system so I could see customer contact info and shipping address. I seriously considered calling one ignorant bitch who lived in Sudbury and giving her an earful. I take it you weren’t being coached or reading from a script.
> 
> 
> 
> Most of our customers were female, They’d probably do better with a really hot guy. I had to use the name Beth and the pic of the full time support girl.


I was working for a company called Postmates. It’s like “Skip the Dishes”, one of those food delivery apps. There was absolutely no structure or scripts. I didn’t even have a boss ...lol... I wasn't actually dealing with customers, I was doing driver support. I enjoyed it quite a bit, and made good money doing it, but the company didn’t like me telling people how things actually worked.

It was a terrible company that took advantage of the drivers AND customers, and after a while I sorta started telling people that. Haha, guess the company caught wind finally and let me go for it.


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I like Google.


Google


curious2garden said:


> That was @Mitchician or at least I think it was  I hope he's doing ok.


To many mitchs lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 25, 2020)

My brother and his wife paid us a visit today and brought takeout. I've had hakka many times but never their spicy food. This stuff was like eating lava, my mouth is still on fire and I only ate a little bit. I can't believe his wife let him get away without bringing vegetables.


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 25, 2020)

2.5 million you can have this view


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 25, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> 2.5 million you can have this view
> View attachment 4489221


Like San Francisco Bay Area prices.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 25, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Like San Francisco Bay Area prices.


Location, location, location.

Uninhabitable Shack For Sale For 2.5 Million In San Francisco SAN FRANCISCO, CALIFORNIA - MAY 16: An aerial view of a uninhabitable shack that is for sale in San Francisco's Potrero Hill neighborhood on May 16, 2019 in San Francisco, California. An uninhabitable shack, that is in such disrepair that potential buyers cannot enter the property and comes with a demolition permit, just hit the market in San Francisco with a price tag of $2.5 million. (Photo by Justin Sullivan/Getty Images)


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 25, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Like San Francisco Bay Area prices.


That’s Aussie dollars


----------



## raratt (Feb 26, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> That’s Aussie dollars


ONLY $1,637,500 USD


----------



## raratt (Feb 26, 2020)

I spent most of the day trying to make cigs with a patched up injector. Some captive bolts escaped captivity on the other one. A new one will be here tomorrow I have no idea how I destroy them so quickly.

Solar guy sent me a proposal, $20K to cover 75% of our electric bill warranted for 25 years. I probably won't be here in 25 yrs, but it's a bumper to bumper warranty. Financing $14K, paid off in 10 yrs.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> My brother and his wife paid us a visit today and brought takeout. I've had hakka many times but never their spicy food. This stuff was like eating lava, my mouth is still on fire and I only ate a little bit. I can't believe his wife let him get away without bringing vegetables.
> 
> View attachment 4489128


That's sechuan style! I'm having that in about 15 min, I love that shit


----------



## raratt (Feb 26, 2020)

My laptop survived a 3 hour Windows update.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> My laptop survived a 3 hour Windows update.


I'm running windows 7 on my desktop and trying everything to preserve it, I loathe W10 so I'll likely convert my laptop(W10) to Fedora


----------



## raratt (Feb 26, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm running windows 7 on my desktop and trying everything to preserve it, I loathe W10 so I'll likely convert my laptop(W10) to Fedora


My wife uses my old 15 pound laptop with Win 7 on it.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 26, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> That's sechuan style! I'm having that in about 15 min, I love that shit


Oh come the fuck on, we grew up eating barrio. This is pretty much mild/medium, but yeah she's hot


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 26, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm running windows 7 on my desktop and trying everything to preserve it, I loathe W10 so I'll likely convert my laptop(W10) to Fedora


Embrace unix naow LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 26, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Oh come the fuck on, we grew up eating barrio. This is pretty much mild/medium, but yeah she's hot


Mine was hot, sechwuan chicken with a handful of thai chiles, was sweating like a pig and in the morning it'll be a 5 alarmer


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 27, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> That's sechuan style! I'm having that in about 15 min, I love that shit


Bet you're not feeling that great today... The brown stuff was chilli chicken, it was mainly skin and fat so I didn't even try it. I only needed to try a mouthful of the chow mein to know it wasn't for me. Last week I went to the hospital to see my sister. I was starving to death so my dad went and got food. He came back with McDonalds so my choice was either eat it or make my dad feel bad. I haven't had McDonalds since I was a teenager and my mind instantly thinks garbage food that tastes like crap. I forgot how amazing big macs are! I'm totally obsessed... the golden arches are calling me right now.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bet you're not feeling that great today... The brown stuff was chilli chicken, it was mainly skin and fat so I didn't even try it. I only needed to try a mouthful of the chow mein to know it wasn't for me. Last week I went to the hospital to see my sister. I was starving to death so my dad went and got food. He came back with McDonalds so my choice was either eat it or make my dad feel bad. I haven't had McDonalds since I was a teenager and my mind instantly thinks garbage food that tastes like crap. I forgot how amazing big macs are! I'm totally obsessed... the golden arches are calling me right now.


LOL, nah I'm fine, have been eating spicy food since I was a kid. I did, though, avoid the McDonalds addiction that afflicted so many of my generation. I haven't eaten Micky's for over 30 yrs and that was during a road trip and the only food within 20 mi


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 27, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, nah I'm fine, have been eating spicy food since I was a kid. I did, though, avoid the McDonalds addiction that afflicted so many of my generation. I haven't eaten Micky's for over 30 yrs and that was during a road trip and the only food within 20 mi


I always feel like crap the next day if I have hot wings or Nando's peri peri chicken... I love that stuff! I don't think it's so terrible to have a big mac as a treat every once in a while... just don't make it a habit. You should try one, they're incredible.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I always feel like crap the next day if I have hot wings or Nando's peri peri chicken... I love that stuff! I don't think it's so terrible to have a big mac as a treat every once in a while... just don't make it a habit. You should try one, they're incredible.


Maybe in Canada they’re good, y’all have higher standards and more regulatory laws about what is legally allowed to be served as “food”


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bet you're not feeling that great today... The brown stuff was chilli chicken, it was mainly skin and fat so I didn't even try it. I only needed to try a mouthful of the chow mein to know it wasn't for me. Last week I went to the hospital to see my sister. I was starving to death so my dad went and got food. He came back with McDonalds so my choice was either eat it or make my dad feel bad. I haven't had McDonalds since I was a teenager and my mind instantly thinks garbage food that tastes like crap. I forgot how amazing big macs are! I'm totally obsessed... the golden arches are calling me right now.


Help wanted
Food for thought:

*Coordinates with Global Supply Chain and Quality Systems with the commercialization (e.g., supplier approval, product integrity, increased capacity, legality of new ingredients) potential across system.*


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 27, 2020)

Not achieving much today


----------



## raratt (Feb 27, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Not achieving much today
> View attachment 4490718


There's wet stuff on the ground... it obviously doesn't do that around here anymore.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2020)

Ice, snow, rain, and wind........not a good skiing day


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Ice, snow, rain, and wind........not a good skiing day


Where you at, approximately?


----------



## XtraGood (Feb 27, 2020)

Setup a Blumats system, tuned it in for a couple days. Today I did some trimming and cut a drip line ahead of a sensor and didn't realize until I was done, at least the drain kept it simple as the system drained to empty. Set it up again, took a bit to get the air out. 

I tuned it a bit closer to dripping to start off with this second time around.

Still, I like the Blumats and am looking at ordering more.


----------



## raratt (Feb 27, 2020)

Went to water the girls this morning and I obviously forgot to latch the bolt that holds the door. I thought no biggie, light can't get in, but the heater was next to the door so it worked overtime last night to get the room up to 83. The girls were all wilted, but I got them some water quickly and they seem to be OK.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Where you at, approximately?


VT.......you?


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> There's wet stuff on the ground... it obviously doesn't do that around here anymore.


If it makes you fell better it’s like it never happened and now it’s humid as all fuck. If I had an outdoor grow I would be stressing.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> If it makes you fell better it’s like it never happened and now it’s humid as all fuck. If I had an outdoor grow I would be stressing.


A humid fuck is an ambivalent thing


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> Went to water the girls this morning and I obviously forgot to latch the bolt that holds the door. I thought no biggie, light can't get in, but the heater was next to the door so it worked overtime last night to get the room up to 83. The girls were all wilted, but I got them some water quickly and they seem to be OK.


that sucks


----------



## raratt (Feb 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> A humid fuck is an ambivalent thing


Relative humidity is the sweat between a brother and sister.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> Relative humidity is the sweat between a brother and sister.


Aiee


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> Relative humidity is the sweat between a brother and sister.


Fucked up bud! Fucked up.......


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> A humid fuck is an ambivalent thing


That was my excuse for not wearing condoms
To much humidity trapped in those things.


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 27, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Fucked up bud! Fucked up.......


Depends on what state your in


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> That was my excuse for not wearing condoms
> To much humidity trapped in those things.


Like throwing up with your hand covering it!


----------



## Bareback (Feb 28, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Depends on what state your in


Hey! Easy bro. Can’t we just say trailer park, because outside the park there’s strict standards.....no one closer than first cousin or maybe an aunt if you’re drunk af. # Standards


----------



## dangledo (Feb 28, 2020)

Hey fuckers

Crazy busy winter we're having. 

It's not the amount but how often. Which is nice and all but I'm fucking ready to clean up the equipment and get it put away for the year. Soon as i do that we always get nailed with a late season heavy snow, without fail. 

Nice weather in the forecast so hopefully it sticks around. Need to get some cleanups rolling and have a few dirt jobs lined up so I'm ready to get the tomdog(bobcat) and the boys to work. 

Had a lady call asking if we could come by and get some leaves cleaned up. I asked her if she knew there was 3 inches of snow and counting on the ground. She was surprised when she looked out her window. I wish i had that kind of- oblivious to the world -money. Fucking hell lady

Hope everyone's doing well.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 28, 2020)

I’ve been working on these custom bi-fold doors for over a week now. Raw wood to 4 coats of oil based paint, sanding between each coat, these bitches are super slick. It’s part of a on going 35,000,000$ renovation and as soon as I finish these I start 5 bathrooms some of the 20,000$ worth of tubs I’ll be tearing out have never been used. ( Back to my door story ) The hardware had to be hidden so I had to recess it in the floor and hide the track .......well they don’t make hardware to function like that so I had to get fucking creative.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 28, 2020)

I accomplished not looking at my IRA this morning. And in turn not hanging myself.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 28, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I’ve been working on these custom bi-fold doors for over a week now. Raw wood to 4 coats of oil based paint, sanding between each coat, these bitches are super slick. It’s part of a on going 35,000,000$ renovation and as soon as I finish these I start 5 bathrooms some of the 20,000$ worth of tubs I’ll be tearing out have never been used. ( Back to my door story ) The hardware had to be hidden so I had to recess it in the floor and hide the track .......well they don’t make hardware to function like that so I had to get fucking creative. View attachment 4491313


Did you make hardware? Got a pic? Basically every thing I build is from scratch even the tools and jigs. That's why I'm curious.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 28, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I accomplished not looking at my IRA this morning. And in turn not hanging myself.


I'm all in equities for my retirement IRA's, no bonds yet. The Bull ride is great but not so much when the Bull gives you the horn to show who's really the boss.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you make hardware? Got a pic? Basically every thing I build is from scratch even the tools and jigs. That's why I'm curious.


 No I didn’t make it but I did modify the shit out of it. I’ll try and get some close up pics when I don’t have wet paint.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 28, 2020)

Small brackets I made for a gas shock that holds up a stainless perforated shower floor. Floor folds up so you can use the tub underneath.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you make hardware? Got a pic? Basically every thing I build is from scratch even the tools and jigs. That's why I'm curious.


Here’s a few more pics , showing the tight tolerances . These doors are to function as a privacy/security wall when closed so no visuals above, below or between. 

Here’s some of the hardware 

That last one shows the rounded edge to allow a paper thin margin, plus the trim overhangs by 1/2” to create a blind .


----------



## Bareback (Feb 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4491332Small brackets I made for a gas shock that holds up a stainless perforated shower floor. Floor folds up so you can use the tub underneath.


Sweet


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 28, 2020)

Nice! Like the tight gaps. That rounded edge is slick. Bet that oil paint smells great....lol no need to smoke!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice! Like the tight gaps. That rounded edge is slick. Bet that oil paint smells great....lol no need to smoke!


I miss oil-based paint. It’s banned in CA.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I miss oil-based paint. It’s banned in CA.


Awesome finish with oil


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 28, 2020)

Pulled another 6 or so males. Going to foliar feed iron chelate when temps in the greenhouse are right(68-72f).


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 28, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Pulled another 6 or so males. Going to foliar feed iron chelate when temps in the greenhouse are right(68-72f).
> View attachment 4491351View attachment 4491352


Dude where's your gloves? It's like the middle of winter! Hehe lucky!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 28, 2020)

Hopefully I accomplished not getting sick taking care of everyone else in the house this last week.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Dude where's your gloves? It's like the middle of winter! Hehe lucky!


It’s already 71f in the greenhouse. Time to foliar feed.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 28, 2020)

I pulled all my 401k yesterday.....


----------



## ismann (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## doublejj (Feb 28, 2020)

Made a first for me......Onion Pie


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 28, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Made a first for me......Onion Pie
> 
> View attachment 4491756
> 
> View attachment 4491757


Egg and cheese? Looks awesome!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 28, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Made a first for me......Onion Pie
> 
> View attachment 4491756
> 
> View attachment 4491757


I imagine that would be bomb with some chipotle aioli


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 28, 2020)

I was thinkin candied jalapeños


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## doublejj (Feb 28, 2020)

I ate it with some sour cream and hot salsa....


----------



## doublejj (Feb 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Egg and cheese? Looks awesome!


yes kind of an onion quiche...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 28, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I ate it with some sour cream and hot salsa....


Sour cream, black pepper and some good thai garlic chili paste.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 28, 2020)

Damn it all sounds good!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 28, 2020)

It's best homemade. Ate the last piece of this today.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Feb 29, 2020)

doublejj said:


> yes kind of an onion quiche...


Lol

"A quiche by any other name" would still smell like an omelet!

I would eat it.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 29, 2020)

Tax time


----------



## doublejj (Feb 29, 2020)

The UCD med center is literally 3 blocks from my house......  
*124 UC Davis healthcare workers in self-quarantine, union says*
A nurse union is speaking out after 124 healthcare workers went under self-quarantine due to potential exposure to a coronavirus patient admitted at UC Davis Medical Center last week.









UC Davis healthcare workers in self-quarantine, union alleges


A nurse union is speaking out after 124 healthcare workers went under self-quarantine due...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 29, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> It’s already 71f in the greenhouse. Time to foliar feed.


I just grabbed a beer off the back deck (winter alcohol fridge) it iced up after I popped it


----------



## raratt (Feb 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I just grabbed a beer off the back deck (winter alcohol fridge) it iced up after I popped it


We used to stuff them in a snow bank, kept them at 32.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Feb 29, 2020)

Gelato tincture back in stock. Made it with some dry ice hash this time. Testing it out as I type.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> We used to stuff them in a snow bank, kept them at 32.


I'm a ski bum.....I know all about that hehehe


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 29, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Gelato tincture back in stock. Made it with some dry ice hash this time. Testing it out as I type. View attachment 4492449


Your sentences make sense. Raise the dose.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Your sentences make sense. Raise the dose.


Haha I've made some hash oil bourbon........lol try to say bourbon......


----------



## raratt (Feb 29, 2020)

I donated $10 to someone's lotto winnings. Chicken on the Q for dinner, beer shelf is filled. I should go clean and refill the hummingbird feeders, but they will be there tomorrow. Checked the girls this morning and there aren't many white flies left, I might spray again tomorrow for grins. Buds and suds in a bit.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> I donated $10 to someone's lotto winnings.


That got me!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> I donated $10 to someone's lotto winnings. Chicken on the Q for dinner, beer shelf is filled. I should go clean and refill the hummingbird feeders, but they will be there tomorrow. Checked the girls this morning and there aren't many white flies left, I might spray again tomorrow for grins. Buds and suds in a bit.


What is your white fly regimen?


----------



## raratt (Feb 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> What is your white fly regimen?


I'm just using Spinosad, I'm 4 weeks into bloom.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 1, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I miss oil-based paint. It’s banned in CA.


Why? 
Let me guess... probably causes cancer.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm just using Spinosad, I'm 4 weeks into bloom.


Try it double strength as a root drench. 
If you use it as a spray be sure to mix a new batch every time. Spinosad loses effectiveness after 24 hrs.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 1, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Why?
> Let me guess... probably causes cancer.


Worse. Air pollution. The solvents section of Home Depot is full of fucking bullshit now like “paint thinner substitute”.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 1, 2020)

I've been an industrial painter most of my 35 or so years as a laborer. Nothing good about any aspect of the products.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 1, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I've been an industrial painter most of my 35 or so years as a laborer. Nothing good about any aspect of the products.


I really dislike when “shit that works” disappears from the shelf and is replaced by “shit that doesn’t work but allows environmental virtue signaling”. “Being green” gets taken too far. DenaturedFUCKINGalcohol is banned here.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 1, 2020)

Lol. Denatured is one the safest and most effective solvents I know of in the trade. Stained decks for ever with oil based Thomsucks. Lasted years. Did mine last summer with low VOC "friendly" Thoms son sucks water based. Less than 3 months. Looks worse than before the project. Poison has it's uses.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 1, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Lol. Denatured is one the safest and most effective solvents I know of in the trade. Stained decks for ever with oil based Thomsucks. Lasted years. Did mine last summer with low VOC "friendly" Thoms son sucks water based. Less than 3 months. Looks worse than before the project. Poison has it's uses.


A perfect example.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 1, 2020)

Can't you mix your own oil-based stain? 
There are a few people here on RIU who know a bit about chemistry...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 1, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Can't you mix your own oil-based stain?
> There are a few people here on RIU who know a bit about chemistry...


Messy, time consuming and expensive. Parts tend to be more expensive than the whole.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 1, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Can't you mix your own oil-based stain?
> There are a few people here on RIU who know a bit about chemistry...


Not cheaply, and the solvents would have to be bootlegged. Good finishing products have a lot of r&d in them that I am disinclined to try to reverse-engineer.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 1, 2020)

Black walnut skins in linseed oil for months. Diluted with paint thinner or VM&P Naptha are amazing for a natural dark stain.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 1, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Not cheaply, and the solvents would have to be bootlegged. Good finishing products have a lot of r&d in them that I am disinclined to try to reverse-engineer.


It could be a fun long-term project. Mixing small batches and testing them on a wooden pallet in the yard. 

A real geek would have a go at it.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 1, 2020)

I was a paid geek. Amazing the arrogance and vanity of the local uber wealthy. Van Andel, DeVoss, Puegh and Bissel families to name a few. Crafted some insanely awe inspiring finishes on more impressive craftsmanship from carpentry gods.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Can't you mix your own oil-based stain?
> There are a few people here on RIU who know a bit about chemistry...


Here is where we meet the intersection of apathy and laziness


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 1, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Here is where we meet the intersection of apathy and laziness


Not even the appeal to my geek-vanity shifts me.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2020)

I accomplished an @GreatwhiteNorth sighting  You back from that wonderful vacation? Did the snow run away while you were gone?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 1, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Here is where we meet the intersection of apathy and laziness


Morning. I'm inclined to disagree. The utmost in caring about your project and then the effort and commitment to its reaching it's potential by your hands. And then there is the Not my thing side. Then apathy of course. Damn geeks. Cheers.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Morning. I'm inclined to disagree. The utmost in caring about your project and then the effort and commitment to its reaching it's potential by your hands. And then there is the Not my thing side. Then apathy of course. Damn geeks. Cheers.


LOL How well do you know CN?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 1, 2020)

Don't. But I have an ignore button. LOL. Not contagious right?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Don't. But I have an ignore button. LOL. *Not contagious right?*


Just a little.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 1, 2020)

A couple more days in the sunshine and nonexistent WiFi before heading north, though I note I received honorable mention from an unusually angry whiner for a post deletion I didn’t take part in & a “no political posts” pm. 

The skin runs shallow (like “mudflats shallow”) in that one, LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A couple more days in the sunshine and nonexistent WiFi before heading north, though I note I received honorable mention from an unusually angry whiner for a post deletion I didn’t take part in & a “no political posts” pm.
> 
> The skin runs shallow (like “mudflats shallow”) in that one, LOL


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 1, 2020)

Where did everyone go? I left the chat today? Still limited by my hobbling issue. Was relying on and enjoying fellow idiosyncratics. Guess I'm opening the windows today. First 50 degree day in forever. We can breathe again. Be happy one way or another. Thanks all.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Where did everyone go? I left the chat today? Still limited by my hobbling issue. Was relying on and enjoying fellow idiosyncratics. Guess I'm opening the windows today. First 50 degree day in forever. We can breathe again. Be happy one way or another. Thanks all.


We usually pile on for a brief time in the morning and filter back in and out throughout the day. Most of the others are responsible and actually tend their grows. Doing unnecessary things like chopping.

Anyway I'm off to start seriously procrastinating. I need to test a DragonFruit F2-#2 and see if she's a keeper. Otherwise I have to kill her clone(s). That or do a second test, this time with a joint of BlueBerry Hashplant that has a nasty alpha 2-adrenergic receptor antagonist effect on the GI tract but DragonFruit has a heavy Sativa kick which means Benadryl. Either way I lose LOL. 

Can't judge a plant by only one mode of administration and one experience, sigh. The things we do for pot.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 1, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> We usually pile on for a brief time in the morning and filter back in and out throughout the day. Most of the others are responsible and actually tend their grows. Doing unnecessary things like chopping.
> 
> Anyway I'm off to start seriously procrastinating. I need to test a DragonFruit F2-#2 and see if she's a keeper. Otherwise I have to kill her clone(s). That or do a second test, this time with a joint of BlueBerry Hashplant that has a nasty alpha 2-adrenergic receptor antagonist effect on the GI tract but DragonFruit has a heavy Sativa kick which means Benadryl. Either way I lose LOL.
> 
> ...


----------



## raratt (Mar 1, 2020)

I guess I need to get my gummy game together, found out a friend has breast cancer and her life partner is OK with her using them. I saved a recipe someone posted awhile back.


----------



## raratt (Mar 1, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> tend their grows


My girls are sleeping from 1P to 1A so I don't bother them then. I'm still trying to figure out why my temps are getting up into the 80's all of a sudden during "daytime". ????


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 1, 2020)

Just keep them put away. My wifes friend had her 12 year old eat a handful unknowingly. No harm. Sure it was an educational evening for both. Expect the unexpected.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> My girls are sleeping from 1P to 1A so I don't bother them then. I'm still trying to figure out why my temps are getting up into the 80's all of a sudden during "daytime". ????


I was up at 4:30 am. Misted my orchids and lemon trees. turned the lights on for the clones. Misted them. Opened the blinds to get the fifth day of sun in 2 months. Put the sapling in the sun. Chased the sun until 8. Girls woke up. Daily inspection. Clean intake filters and continue to chase the sun. I tend to over tend.


----------



## raratt (Mar 1, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I was up at 4:30 am


I was also, went pee and went back to bed.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> I was also, went pee and went back to bed.


TMI..


----------



## Mohican (Mar 1, 2020)

Over-tending is called farming 



Moved this cart around all day to keep them in the sun and then back in the lab at night.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 1, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Over-tending is called farming
> 
> View attachment 4493146
> 
> Moved this cart around all day to keep them in the sun and then back in the lab at night.


Over working is farming. Over tending is love and commitment. Looks like we have as similar ailment.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 1, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> TMI..


Not around here it's not 

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 1, 2020)

Treating my mom to dinner tonight. 45 day dry aged prime rib


----------



## raratt (Mar 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Treating my mom to dinner tonight. 45 day dry aged prime rib
> 
> View attachment 4493193


Beautiful, and the Prime Rib looks good also... lol.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Treating my mom to dinner tonight. 45 day dry aged prime rib
> 
> View attachment 4493193


Skeet skeet


----------



## spek9 (Mar 1, 2020)

I started Marcia Clark's book "Without a Doubt", and am half way through. I expect I'll have it done by the end of the day.


----------



## XtraGood (Mar 1, 2020)

I started, and am almost finished, reinstalling windows. I might have it done by tomorrow?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Treating my mom to dinner tonight. 45 day dry aged prime rib
> 
> View attachment 4493193


Oh sweet jesus. Yes I will accept that as a dowry


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Treating my mom to dinner tonight. 45 day dry aged prime rib
> 
> View attachment 4493193


I'll adopt you


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 1, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh sweet jesus. Yes I will accept that as a dowry


Shit, beat me to her!


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 1, 2020)

I been doing a bunch of stupid shit all day like usual. I’m not hammered enough to post a bunch of messages with pics though.
About to eat a few microwave burritos and go lay down and watch a couple more altered carbon season 2’s. They’re alright. Def not as good as the first season.
I’ll take my first sip of coffee by 4:30 am. That type of shit puts me almost back to normal. (Getting up hella early to garden)


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 1, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I been doing a bunch of stupid shit all day like usual. I’m not hammered enough to post a bunch of messages with pics though.
> About to eat a few microwave burritos and go lay down and watch a couple more altered carbon season 2’s. They’re alright. Def not as good as the first season.
> I’ll take my first sip of coffee by 4:30 am. That type of shit puts me almost back to normal. (Getting up hella early to garden)


Sucks is life. But you know how bored we would be without the "suck"? Suck it all up and laugh as you exhale.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 1, 2020)

Sounded good in my head. LOL>


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 1, 2020)

Looks like i’ll be digging the footings for the new house in about a month. So much fucking shit to do before that. Nothing new. Could always be worse though. Good night

If i knew it wasn’t going to rain ever again during the winter~spring here in northern california i would have planned shit differently and would have tried to be building the house already lol.


----------



## raratt (Mar 1, 2020)

I went to Ace and picked up a 3 pack of whitefly traps, then to DG to pick up beer all without my crutch. I was even able to carry the 30 pack in by myself. Tomorrow I might not be able to go anywhere without it. Hoping the neurosurgeon calls soon for an appointment so I can get some shots or something. Buds and suds time.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 1, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I been doing a bunch of stupid shit all day like usual. I’m not hammered enough to post a bunch of messages with pics though.
> About to eat a few microwave burritos and go lay down and watch a couple more altered carbon season 2’s. They’re alright. Def not as good as the first season.
> I’ll take my first sip of coffee by 4:30 am. That type of shit puts me almost back to normal. (Getting up hella early to garden)


Altered Carbon looks interesting.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> I went to Ace and picked up a 3 pack of whitefly traps, then to DG to pick up beer all without my crutch. I was even able to carry the 30 pack in by myself. Tomorrow I might not be able to go anywhere without it. Hoping the neurosurgeon calls soon for an appointment so I can get some shots or something. Buds and suds time.


Use your cane while using sudz. We care.


----------



## raratt (Mar 1, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Looks like i’ll be digging the footings for the new house in about a month. So much fucking shit to do before that. Nothing new. Could always be worse though. Good night
> 
> If i knew it wasn’t going to rain ever again during the winter~spring here in northern california i would have planned shit differently and would have tried to be building the house already lol.


It's only been since the early 1800's that this has happened before, we got .06" of rain last night, that's it for the month.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> I went to Ace and picked up a 3 pack of whitefly traps, then to DG to pick up beer all without my crutch. I was even able to carry the 30 pack in by myself. Tomorrow I might not be able to go anywhere without it. Hoping the neurosurgeon calls soon for an appointment so I can get some shots or something. Buds and suds time.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 1, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4493405


That was funny until I saw those hairy troll toes.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 1, 2020)

Holy fuck! New wicked tuna starts tonight! At six i think. Only one altered carbon now.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 1, 2020)

No dude.I got trolls feet ( (........................ And they re FUNNY LOOKING AS HELL!!!!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 1, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Holy fuck! New wicked tuna starts tonight! At six i think. Only one altered carbon now.


Only wicked salmon and steelhead here.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 1, 2020)

btw i am


MICHI-CAN said:


> Only wicked salmon and steelhead here.


we got them. And sturgeon. And stripers. And a bunch of other fishies in the lakes that i slay too


----------



## raratt (Mar 1, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Holy fuck! New wicked tuna starts tonight! At six i think. Only one altered carbon now.


We watch that also, blue gold.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> We watch that also, blue gold.


Looks like a bunch of new crews. Again


----------



## raratt (Mar 1, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Looks like a bunch of new crews. Again


A couple of those captains should be used as chum.


----------



## ismann (Mar 1, 2020)

First puff in monthsss. Took some larfy popcorn off the bottom. Chippin like a mofo, don't stay lit, taste like shit, but I'm ripped.


----------



## Bubbas.dad (Mar 1, 2020)

Worked on my barn remodel. I have a pole barn with 12 ft sidewalls, I am putting in 2x6 studs between the support posts. I am halfway done with the 2x6 stuff, I have spent a lot of time moving stuff in I’ve acquired over the years. I am going to devote part of it to a grow room. I’ve acquired a lot of good info here.

Drinking Michigan wine, and eating popcorn right now. Being retired is great!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 1, 2020)

Bubbas.dad said:


> Worked on my barn remodel. I have a pole barn with 12 ft sidewalls, I am putting in 2x6 studs between the support posts. I am halfway done with the 2x6 stuff, I have spent a lot of time moving stuff in I’ve acquired over the years. I am going to devote part of it to a grow room. I’ve acquired a lot of good info here.
> 
> Drinking Michigan wine, and eating popcorn right now. Being retired is great!


What do you do when you are just TIRED?


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Mar 1, 2020)

soil warmed in time for the first three to show ,soaked 5


----------



## Bubbas.dad (Mar 1, 2020)

Just another Detroit shoprat.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 1, 2020)

We were never rats. Showed our faces everyday. Management scurrying around in seclusion now. I raise my glass in toast to WE. Cheers.


----------



## Bubbas.dad (Mar 1, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> We were never rats. Showed our faces everyday. Management scurrying around in seclusion now. I raise my glass in toast to WE. Cheers.


Thanks, I was a tool and diemaker, first in job shops, then at Chrysler, then GM. I spent 5 years as a salary engineer, it was ok, but I was glad to go back to the tools. I guess I just didn’t have the social skills to be a good salary guy. Hope you are enjoying your retirement.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 1, 2020)

Bubbas.dad said:


> Thanks, I was a tool and diemaker, first in job shops, then at Chrysler, then GM. I spent 5 years as a salary engineer, it was ok, but I was glad to go back to the tools. I guess I just didn’t have the social skills to be a good salary guy. Hope you are enjoying your retirement.


14 years from it. 3 into the disability fight. And the people keep blaming the people. Local 1320.


----------



## Bubbas.dad (Mar 1, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> 14 years from it. 3 into the disability fight. And the people keep blaming the people. Local 1320.


Good luck. One of my brothers fell off a truck and fractured his skull. They wouldn’t let him back to work. The day after he filed, they were videotaping getting his mail.


----------



## lokie (Mar 1, 2020)

oldsilvertip55 said:


> soil warmed in time for the first three to show ,soaked 5


Like this?






Welcome to TnT!



Please turn off the internet if you are the last one to leave.

Thank you.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 1, 2020)

Bubbas.dad said:


> Good luck. One of my brothers fell off a truck and fractured his skull. They wouldn’t let him back to work. The day after he filed, they were videotaping getting his mail.


All good. Another voice to add to the impending roar. Be well.


----------



## 420God (Mar 2, 2020)

Spent 15 hours fighting a house fire this weekend. I'm sore as fuck. It was believed to be arson and the feds are involved. Had to take the house apart board by board so they could run a dog through.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 2, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Skeet skeet





Singlemalt said:


> Oh sweet jesus. Yes I will accept that as a dowry





curious2garden said:


> I'll adopt you


LOL it turned out absolutely perfect! Pulled it out at 130° and let it rest for 15 minutes. It was a little bloodier than I like, but my mom loved it so I'm happy. I was ambitious tried to make yorkshire pudding too, that didn't go nearly as well. That was an obscene amount of meat for three people.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 2, 2020)

Stupid fucking homeowners did a risk assessment and banged me for a trampoline and "debris and rubbish". So now I got to tell the kid we have to get rid of her trampoline. And figure out what they constitute as "debris and rubbish". As a homeowner and speciality contractor, you just acquire shit. I don't think any of its "debris and rubbish". It's treasures lol. 'merika fuck yeah.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> LOL it turned out absolutely perfect! Pulled it out at 130° and let it rest for 15 minutes. It was a little bloodier than I like, but my mom loved it so I'm happy. I was ambitious tried to make yorkshire pudding too, that didn't go nearly as well. That was an obscene amount of meat for three people.
> 
> View attachment 4493721


Beautiful end-grain cutting board too. Do you know the woods in it?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> LOL it turned out absolutely perfect! Pulled it out at 130° and let it rest for 15 minutes. It was a little bloodier than I like, but my mom loved it so I'm happy. I was ambitious tried to make yorkshire pudding too, that didn't go nearly as well. That was an obscene amount of meat for three people.
> 
> View attachment 4493721


Mmmmmmmmmm beautiful.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 2, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Beautiful end-grain cutting board too. Do you know the woods in it?


It's acacia, it came with a smaller matching board for cutting cheese and veggies 









Williams Sonoma End-Grain Cutting Board, Acacia







www.williams-sonoma.ca


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 2, 2020)

I don't want to jinx it, but I think it's almost shorts season.



if it would only stop raining so I could go out and enjoy it.


----------



## raratt (Mar 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't want to jinx it, but I think it's almost shorts season.
> 
> View attachment 4493873
> 
> ...


We have the opposite problem with rain. N wind blowing again today also.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> We have the opposite problem with rain. N wind blowing again today also.
> View attachment 4493887


Yeah I'm cold and cranky


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah I'm cold and cranky


Thank goodness for Heat Pup napping on my belly


----------



## neosapien (Mar 2, 2020)

Well just told the kid the bad news. She was like "those stupid fuckers. Ok bye trampoline. So daddy… you need to help me make a leprechaun trap today". Lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> We have the opposite problem with rain. N wind blowing again today also.
> View attachment 4493887


still not beach weather but pretty darn close.


----------



## raratt (Mar 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> still not beach weather but pretty darn close.


It's about 2.5 hrs to the ocean, plenty of rivers/lakes around to swim in, but not this time of year. Edit: the ocean is COLD around here.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 2, 2020)

I'm bored... and maybe a little immature. 

I made some bookmarks shaped like dog bones. 



When used correctly, the look like a little penis


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> It's about 2.5 hrs to the ocean, plenty of rivers/lakes around to swim in, but not this time of year. Edit: the ocean is COLD around here.


Rivers? Gonna be a few more months until our beach is beachable.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 2, 2020)

Wish I went skiing today 48 and sunny.......damn work! But yesterday was 20's and sun with awesome conditions!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm bored... and maybe a little immature.
> 
> I made some bookmarks shaped like dog bones.
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO, you're our girl!


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> ROFLMAO, you're our girl!


 I think I've joked more about penises in the last 16 months than I have my whole life.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I've joked more about penises in the last 16 months than I have my whole life.


It's official then! You are a TnT'er!

Happy penis to you! Mark it on your calendar with a penis pic. 

My keyboard will predict the next word... usually it's penis 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I've joked more about penises in the last 16 months than I have my whole life.


Don't mean to change the subject but.........


<boobs>






















</boobs>


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I've joked more about penises in the last 16 months than I have my whole life.


Calendars are good, photos in shorts anticipating warm weather even better.


----------



## raratt (Mar 2, 2020)

Hung the new white fly traps, shook the plants like recommended and only a few flew up. Grandkids stopped by for a bit so the littlest one could pick up her B-Day present. Pop Pop found her the purple dress with unicorns on it she wanted (thank you Amazon). Burgers for dinner. Buds and suds time.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 2, 2020)

Sad looking flower shop


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm bored... and maybe a little immature.
> 
> I made some bookmarks shaped like dog bones.
> 
> ...


We are all over the place.





nice Penis btw


----------



## raratt (Mar 2, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Sad looking flower shop
> View attachment 4494251


----------



## Bareback (Mar 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I've joked more about penises in the last 16 months than I have my whole life.


Some penises are no “ laughing matter “ ...... well that’s my story and this is the internet so it’s got to be true.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Sad looking flower shop
> View attachment 4494251


Worst job of curing flowers on this site


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Worst job of curing flowers on this site


Sure about that?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Sure about that?


Lolno


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm bored... and maybe a little immature.
> 
> I made some bookmarks shaped like dog bones.
> 
> ...


So I just found out my wife has had one of these...but said it was small...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 2, 2020)

i'm finally in my new house, got the grow room about half way set up.
it'll take weeks to get everything even close to how i want it. the last people to live here were not very tidy...i have a nice little mini deck on the back, looking down at the creek, but i need to get down there and pick up the soda and beer bottles...
maybe clear out a little of the brush...right now i'm more concerned about the inside of the house, i'll get to the outside when it's a little warmer


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 2, 2020)

I went to the City Offices today. Bought a cute little receipt with a stack of hundreds and 20's. How far did your returns go? Tuck Frump!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 2, 2020)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm finally in my new house, got the grow room about half way set up.
> it'll take weeks to get everything even close to how i want it. the last people to live here were not very tidy...i have a nice little mini deck on the back, looking down at the creek, but i need to get down there and pick up the soda and beer bottles...View attachment 4494367View attachment 4494369
> maybe clear out a little of the brush...right now i'm more concerned about the inside of the house, i'll get to the outside when it's a little warmer


No offense intended. But is that Plaster creek or a drainage ditch?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 2, 2020)

Congrats on the house. That's an accomplishment around here as of late.


----------



## raratt (Mar 2, 2020)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm finally in my new house, got the grow room about half way set up.
> it'll take weeks to get everything even close to how i want it. the last people to live here were not very tidy...i have a nice little mini deck on the back, looking down at the creek, but i need to get down there and pick up the soda and beer bottles...View attachment 4494367View attachment 4494369
> maybe clear out a little of the brush...right now i'm more concerned about the inside of the house, i'll get to the outside when it's a little warmer


Always nice to have a place to go. Nice little creek. Love the sound of water flowing.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2020)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm finally in my new house, got the grow room about half way set up.
> it'll take weeks to get everything even close to how i want it. the last people to live here were not very tidy...i have a nice little mini deck on the back, looking down at the creek, but i need to get down there and pick up the soda and beer bottles...View attachment 4494367View attachment 4494369
> maybe clear out a little of the brush...right now i'm more concerned about the inside of the house, i'll get to the outside when it's a little warmer


The sawhorse furniture is a bit monastic.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The sawhorse furniture is a bit monastic.


Come on. You can really stretch out on it. Cheers.


----------



## raratt (Mar 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The sawhorse furniture is a bit monastic.


They look better with the saddles on them.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Come on. You can really stretch out on it. Cheers.


I’m wagering that is the guest bedroom.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’m wagering that is the guest bedroom.


Only the 30" to the floor. Then no prob..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’m wagering that is the guest bedroom.


that's actually a picture from a few days ago when they were still working on it, but i like the idea


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 2, 2020)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's actually a picture from a few days ago when they were still working on it, but i like the idea


All in good humor. Hope the home improves your life in all the ways they can. Nice to meet you.


----------



## ANC (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm bored... and maybe a little immature.
> 
> I made some bookmarks shaped like dog bones.
> 
> ...


You should call’em Doggieboners


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 2, 2020)

So, what did you people accomplish today?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Worst job of curing flowers on this site


Wonder how long they flushed?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> You should call’em Doggieboners
> [





curious2garden said:


> Wonder how long they flushed?


Bet it took over an hour. Even with the commercial commode.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 2, 2020)

Well I'll let you red my pic book while I get my latest improvisation under glass. Maybe someone will chirp up.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 3, 2020)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm finally in my new house, got the grow room about half way set up.
> it'll take weeks to get everything even close to how i want it. the last people to live here were not very tidy...i have a nice little mini deck on the back, looking down at the creek, but i need to get down there and pick up the soda and beer bottles...View attachment 4494367View attachment 4494369
> maybe clear out a little of the brush...right now i'm more concerned about the inside of the house, i'll get to the outside when it's a little warmer


Congratulations Roger. Looks nice and private. Were you able to move your grow or did you have to shut it down completely?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 3, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> It's official then! You are a TnT'er!
> 
> Happy penis to you! Mark it on your calendar with a penis pic.
> 
> ...


I think you could've fit more penis in that post. 



Grandpapy said:


> Calendars are good, photos in shorts anticipating warm weather even better.


Summer clothes are hiding in the basement until spring. 



cannabineer said:


> You should call’em Doggieboners*™®*


lol unfortunately I didn't design these. I found the model online.









Dog Bone Shaped paper Clips


Dog Bone Shaped paper Clips Os de Chien En Forme de trombones




cults3d.com


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think you could've fit more penis in that post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus I read that as cunts3d.........

@DustyDuke stop being contagious!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 3, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Jesus I read that as cunts3d.........
> 
> @DustyDuke stop being contagious!


I saw a girl at the gym wearing this exact shirt. I felt bad for her.


----------



## lokie (Mar 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I saw a girl at the gym wearing this exact shirt. I felt bad for her.
> 
> View attachment 4494745


Lol at the fools that approach her to complain about a decent shirt.


----------



## raratt (Mar 3, 2020)

YAY! The wind died off big time. My ear is still plugged up though.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 3, 2020)

lokie said:


> Lol at the fools that approach her to complain about a decent shirt.


I didn't see anyone complain to her. I learned a poem when I was a kid that pissed my mom off to no end. 

"I threw a rock up in the air and where it landed I did not care. And if I heard a lady grunt I knew it hit her in the elbow." I'm easily amused.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn't see anyone complain to her. I learned a poem when I was a kid that pissed my mom off to no end.
> 
> "I threw a rock up in the air and where it landed I did not care. And if I heard a lady grunt I knew it hit her in the elbow." I'm easily amused.


There once was a polar bear called Knut. True story.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> There once was a polar bear called Knut. True story.
> 
> View attachment 4494810


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> There once was a polar bear called Knut. True story.
> 
> View attachment 4494810


I gave this post 3 different likes.
First I gave it a sad emoji, the a laughing emoji, and finally provided the standard thumbs up 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Mar 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> There once was a polar bear called Knut. True story.
> 
> View attachment 4494810


I remember Knut. I remember the other one also, unfortunately.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 3, 2020)

Awesome! Sore throat, ear ache, and loosing my voice.......this is the thanks for helping kind!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Congratulations Roger. Looks nice and private. Were you able to move your grow or did you have to shut it down completely?


no, i moved everything, which was quite stressful...and now i'm setting up tents i haven't used for almost 5 years, and one of them is being an an enormous pain in the ass, the last corner is so tight it's starting to pop the stitches getting it over the corner piece....

where did you find McGuyver's 6th grade class picture?


----------



## raratt (Mar 3, 2020)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the last corner


Warm it up with a hair dryer? (If one is available).


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 3, 2020)

Wow that must have been tough keeping it all hidden while moving. A little dish soap rubbed on the tight spots helps it slip over. It did for me anyway.

I stole that pic from this meme. She needed a mask 'cause it sounds like @DarkWeb has the corona.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> Warm it up with a hair dryer? (If one is available).


It’s the dreaded corner virus


----------



## Gond00s (Mar 3, 2020)

goto the subway lick all the poles and inoculate yourself against the coronavirus


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> It’s the dreaded corner virus


Be careful what your picking up on those corners.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> Warm it up with a hair dryer? (If one is available).


Beat me to it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wow that must have been tough keeping it all hidden while moving. A little dish soap rubbed on the tight spots helps it slip over. It did for me anyway.
> 
> I stole that pic from this meme. She needed a mask 'cause it sounds like @DarkWeb has the corona.
> 
> View attachment 4494870


Nice! That made me crack up good! Oh and there is so many penis jokes in that first paragraph..........


----------



## Gond00s (Mar 3, 2020)

oh shit I got the corona virus now


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> ~snip~ A little dish soap rubbed on the tight spots helps it slip over. It did for me anyway.
> ~snip~


I know for a fact that you have a dirty-enough mind to follow mine around this tight but lubricated corner. #cornavirus


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 3, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> goto the subway lick all the poles and inoculate yourself against the coronavirus


Safer to lick Poles instead of Greeks and Guidos


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I know for a fact that you have a dirty-enough mind to follow mine around this tight but lubricated corner. #cornavirus


 my mind is pure and my thoughts are clean.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> my mind is pure and my thoughts are clean.


I wager you typed that with a straight face.


----------



## Gond00s (Mar 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I wager you typed that with a straight face.


well 20 bucks is 20 bucks


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I know for a fact that you have a dirty-enough mind to follow mine around this tight but lubricated corner. #cornavirus


You spelled butt wrong......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I wager you typed that with a straight face.


I may have giggled a bit while typing that... I think my mind stopped being pure around eight.


----------



## Fabianman (Mar 3, 2020)

i told my doctor how i feel in a way that made her laugh and that made me smile, I also told my seed vendor about a place to help the legalization issues where i live, productive day.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 3, 2020)

Fabianman said:


> i told my doctor how i feel in a way that made her laugh and that made me smile, I also told my seed vendor about a place to help the legalization issues where i live, productive day.


Have you volunteered to be our licking Pole?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I may have giggled a bit while typing that... I think my mind stopped being pure around eight.


Love the update to your avi

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Have you volunteered to be our licking Pole?


Hold on a min......I'm the sick one!


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 3, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Jesus I read that as cunts3d.........
> 
> @DustyDuke stop being contagious!


I’m going here for a fishing trip








CU in the NT! - Official Shirts, Singlets, Stickers & more...


Whether you're young or old there's so much to see and do in the NT! Grab your squad, jump in the 4wd and explore the top end! We can't wait to CU there! CU in the NT! Buy original CU in the NT merchandise: shirts, singlets, stickers, stubby holders/coolers and more.




ntunofficial.com


----------



## lokie (Mar 3, 2020)

Fabianman said:


> i told my doctor how i feel in a way that made her laugh and that made me smile, I also told my seed vendor about a place to help the legalization issues where i live, productive day.




Welcome to TnT!

I feel with my fingers. How DO you feel?


----------



## raratt (Mar 3, 2020)

Put out a gopher trap in the soon to be veggie garden, no need for those critters in there. Got the grocery shopping done and put away. I actually found everything I need to make gummies at the commissary, which surprised me. I'm going to try to make lemon ones, once I order the molds. I guess the citric acid is a preservative in them. Beer shelf is happy. Frozen Spring Rolls in the oven for dinner, buds and suds in a bit. I'm going to hold down the couch for awhile.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 3, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Awesome! Sore throat, ear ache, and loosing my voice.......this is the thanks for helping kind!


Sounds like Corona virus. Guess you're dead. Bye.


----------



## fragileassassin (Mar 3, 2020)

Having a down day, figured id join in. Dispensary had a very nice batch of GG#4 and its hitting the spot. 
Pushing to get more active again after my surgery, I walked 2.5 miles in 48 mins this morning 3 weeks out. Things are going pretty well there.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 3, 2020)

fragileassassin said:


> Having a down day, figured id join in. Dispensary had a very nice batch of GG#4 and its hitting the spot.
> Pushing to get more active again after my surgery, I walked 2.5 miles in 48 mins this morning 3 weeks out. Things are going pretty well there.


Keep pushin man, a little more every chance you get!


----------



## fragileassassin (Mar 3, 2020)

For sure! My doctors have been on me about being more active for years now.
Been pretty much laid up in bed since june so even that pace was a bit surprising. Theres some nice hills along the route. 
Going to try to get in a routine of doing it every morning.


----------



## raratt (Mar 4, 2020)

Probably heading to a record high temp today, made it to 80 yesterday. I guess I'll do a little defoliation and trimming up lower branches today on the girls, looks like whiteflys are under control. 
Gopher in the soon to be veggie garden met his maker last night. 
I guess I'll program the yard sprinklers and get them going, unheard of for this time of year.
All of the wife's orchids are blooming in the house.


----------



## fragileassassin (Mar 4, 2020)

Did nearly 3 miles this morning. 
My dog decided to stop mid step and take a shit on someones sidewalk.
He's never done that so I didnt have a bag. Had to call my wife to bring one.


----------



## Gond00s (Mar 4, 2020)

Oh boi here we go, got one slower yet so she got an extra day to germ on a paper towel but I put her/him into its cup but 5 poking out of the soil the last one gonna need a few days prob 1 or 2 to be thru the top but I’m excited for these plants hope I get a keeper but if not into the next pack 

Genetics are mcc f2 from exotic I payed like 120 for the pack when people been paying 200 for it idk I like sales


----------



## raratt (Mar 5, 2020)

I get to go get my teeth cleaned this afternoon. On a positive note my daughter tagged me on an aebleskiver pan at a thrift store that I can pick up on the way home.


----------



## fragileassassin (Mar 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> I get to go get my teeth cleaned this afternoon. On a positive note my daughter tagged me on an aebleskiver pan at a thrift store that I can pick up on the way home.


I just had 8 fillings and a deep cleaning done last month.. was super super fun lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 5, 2020)

fragileassassin said:


> I just had 8 fillings and a deep cleaning done last month.. was super super fun lol.


Eight at one time? How frozen was your face lol.


----------



## raratt (Mar 5, 2020)

fragileassassin said:


> I just had 8 fillings and a deep cleaning done last month.. was super super fun lol.


Mine is supposed to be a deep cleaning, but this dentist is nothing like the masochistic hygienist I used to go to. At least she would mash her tit on my head occasionally though.


----------



## fragileassassin (Mar 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Eight at one time? How frozen was your face lol.


They did 4 on 1 side and the first half of the deep cleaning 1 day and the other 4 on the other side and the other half of the deep cleaning less than a week later. Both days I couldnt feel my face most of the day.
I didnt take very good care of myself for several years.. trying to fix everything now.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> Probably heading to a record high temp today, made it to 80 yesterday. I guess I'll do a little defoliation and trimming up lower branches today on the girls, looks like whiteflys are under control.
> Gopher in the soon to be veggie garden met his maker last night.
> I guess I'll program the yard sprinklers and get them going, unheard of for this time of year.
> All of the wife's orchids are blooming in the house.


Did you drop the gopher back down the hole? Keeps the others from using the same tunnel system.


----------



## raratt (Mar 5, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Did you drop the gopher back down the hole? Keeps the others from using the same tunnel system.


No I didn't, I need to till all that up before the veggies go in and I don't want scrambled gopher in there.


----------



## Gond00s (Mar 5, 2020)

To get rid of gophers just pour gasoline in their hole please don’t lol


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> I get to go get my teeth cleaned this afternoon. On a positive note my daughter tagged me on an aebleskiver pan at a thrift store that I can pick up on the way home.


3/17 for me but I'm treating myself to Japanese food afterwards.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> No I didn't, I need to till all that up before the veggies go in and I don't want scrambled gopher in there.


To much Nitrogen?


----------



## Gond00s (Mar 5, 2020)

Looks like their nice and happy now it’s time for them to go on cruise control for a few weeks


----------



## raratt (Mar 5, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> To much Nitrogen?


I believe that would add calcium without Calmag.


----------



## Gond00s (Mar 5, 2020)

composting gopher sounds like a great time


----------



## Gond00s (Mar 5, 2020)

just let your plants use the gopher as a root ball


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> Mine is supposed to be a deep cleaning, but this dentist is nothing like the masochistic hygienist I used to go to. At least she would mash her tit on my head occasionally though.


Gotta find a dentist who does ultrasonic scaling, no novocaine required.


----------



## raratt (Mar 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gotta find a dentist who does ultrasonic scaling, no novocaine required.


They do that also.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> They do that also.


Also?  it doesn't sound like you're going to have a good time.


----------



## Gond00s (Mar 5, 2020)

lots of pain incoming


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gotta find a dentist who does ultrasonic scaling, no novocaine required.


LOL My dentist doesn't but my dogs dentist does


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 5, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> LOL My dentist doesn't but my dogs dentist does


lol your dog is getting better care than you. Any chance the doggy dentist can squeeze you in.


----------



## raratt (Mar 5, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> lots of pain incoming


Meh, it hurt a bit, didn't make my toes curl up though. I've pulled a couple of my own teeth before with dental floss. They were loose anyway.


----------



## Gond00s (Mar 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> Meh, it hurt a bit, didn't make my toes curl up though. I've pulled a couple of my own teeth before with dental floss. They were loose anyway.


I was thinking more like root canal at the point had one of them no bueno


----------



## raratt (Mar 5, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> I was thinking more like root canal at the point had one of them no bueno


Had an abscess on my front tooth awhile back and required a root canal, worst pain I have had other than my back. I was munching Percocet and watching cartoons, hilarious.


----------



## Gond00s (Mar 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> Had an abscess on my front tooth and required a root canal, worst pain I have had other than my back. I was munching Percocet and watching cartoons, hilarious.


 I had to get my front tooth done was not a fun experience them drilling wasn't bad but when the amne wore off i was not having a good time took some oxys helped pretty well


----------



## Gond00s (Mar 5, 2020)

im very happy that it wasn't a molar that would have been way worse


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> Meh, it hurt a bit, didn't make my toes curl up though. I've pulled a couple of my own teeth before with dental floss. They were loose anyway.


 That's the stuff of nightmares! I had a dream that my front tooth fell into the sink the night before my last dentist visit. I had my wisdom teeth pulled in one visit but I was completely out for that.


----------



## Gond00s (Mar 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's the stuff of nightmares! I had a dream that my front tooth fell into the sink the night before my last dentist visit. I had my wisdom teeth pulled in one visit but I was completely out for that.


that sounds to me like a bad trip in a way lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 5, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> that sounds to me like a bad trip in a way lol


it was  you all talking about getting oxy and percs and all I got was tylenol.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 5, 2020)

47 mile bike ride with a friend


----------



## raratt (Mar 5, 2020)

My package of Narrowleaf Milkweed seeds came today, I need to freeze them to stratify them from what I have read, or they won't grow. They are a host plant for Monarch butterflies. Doing my part to try to help them out. They aren't doing well.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> My package of Narrowleaf Milkweed seeds came today, I need to freeze them to stratify them from what I have read, or they won't grow. They are a host plant for Monarch butterflies. Doing my part to try to help them out. They aren't doing well.


I saw 3 last week, I'm @ 4000'

edit: butterflies


----------



## raratt (Mar 5, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> I saw 3 last week, I'm @ 4000'
> 
> edit: butterflies


I figured that by the type of trees in one of your pics awhile back.


----------



## lokie (Mar 5, 2020)

I had 2


raratt said:


> Had an abscess on my front tooth and required a root canal, worst pain I have had other than my back. I was munching Percocet and watching cartoons, hilarious.


 I had 2 fillings yesterday.






The Dentist was 2 knuckles deep with 3 utensils in there with him






I fell asleep.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's the stuff of nightmares! I had a dream that my front tooth fell into the sink the night before my last dentist visit. I had my wisdom teeth pulled in one visit but I was completely out for that.


I remember you posting that. I have the same dream but it’s cocaine down a toilet at a party, horrible just horrible


----------



## srh88 (Mar 6, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> I remember you posting that. I have the same dream but it’s cocaine down a toilet at a party, horrible just horrible


----------



## raratt (Mar 6, 2020)

Guess the 80's are gone for awhile, good thing because I'll be damned if I am going to turn on the AC in March for the grow room. Unfortunately the rain coming in is light, not like the "normal" storms that roll in off the pacific. We're hurting for rain this year.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4497466
> 
> Guess the 80's are gone for awhile, good thing because I'll be damned if I am going to turn on the AC in March for the grow room. Unfortunately the rain coming in is light, not like the "normal" storms that roll in off the pacific. We're hurting for rain this year.


Here the forecast is for wind. Desert winds are no joke.


----------



## raratt (Mar 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Here the forecast is for wind. Desert winds are no joke.
> 
> View attachment 4497521


Joshua Trees and Creosote bushes don't block much wind.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> Joshua Trees and Creosote bushes don't block much wind.


I will say this: the wave clouds behind the Tehachapi notch are a wonder to behold.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> Joshua Trees and Creosote bushes don't block much wind.


Not half as good as the new paint job on the car


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Not half as good as the new paint job on the car


For the first time in 20 years, my garage has enough room for all my crap AND my car.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> For the first time in 20 years, my garage has enough room for all my crap AND my car.


Want to buy a boat?
I need some room!


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 6, 2020)

Oh wait desert never mind


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Want to buy a boat?
> I need some room!


I have a canoe.

In the motherhugging desert.


----------



## raratt (Mar 6, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Want to buy a boat?
> I need some room!


I built an extra garage for my boat, and it ended up sitting on the new driveway in front of it. Anyone want to buy a 1971 FJ-40 Landcruiser project with a small block Chevy in it? lol


----------



## raratt (Mar 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I have a canoe.
> 
> In the motherhugging desert.


There is Castaic lake, Lake Isabella, Lake Palmdale, and a few others down there. Big Bear is a bit of a drive.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Here the forecast is for wind. Desert winds are no joke.
> 
> View attachment 4497521


They just keep blowin' your fence down. Thank god your dog is blind.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> They just keep blowin' your fence down. Thank god your dog is blind.


 His nose sure isn’t. That boy can detect an onion ring through a refrigerator door.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> There is Castaic lake, Lake Isabella, Lake Palmdale, and a few others down there. Big Bear is a bit of a drive.


Gonna look those up. Been awhile since I’ve used a paddle to punish the water for my mistakes.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> I built an extra garage for my boat, and it ended up sitting on the new driveway in front of it. Anyone want to buy a 1971 FJ-40 Landcruiser project with a small block Chevy in it? lol


I’m a big fan of inline sixes. What was wrong with the original motor?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> There is Castaic lake, Lake Isabella, Lake Palmdale, and a few others down there. Big Bear is a bit of a drive.


Worth it, I lived there during interesting times  I have a picture of me skiing down the middle of Moonridge Rd. The mountain was closed.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> There is Castaic lake, Lake Isabella, Lake Palmdale, and a few others down there. Big Bear is a bit of a drive.


Holy sweet jebus I just looked up Castaic Lake. 100 minute travel time each way. So wrong.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Holy sweet jebus I just looked up Castaic Lake. 100 minute travel time each way. So wrong.


A few modifications and you'll be out recreating in no time.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> A few modifications and you'll be out recreating in no time.
> 
> View attachment 4497583


That suspension does not look sagebrush-capable. And the local lakebed is rather jealously guarded.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That suspension does not look sagebrush-capable. And the local lakebed is rather jealously guarded.


I'm a fix it man. If this modification doesn't work, well I just don't know.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> I'm a fix it man. If this modification doesn't work, well I just don't know.
> View attachment 4497597


Do I detect a hi-no-maru?


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Do I detect a hi-no-maru?


Dusty cough,
You are a wordsmith with geographical greatness!

Long edit:  292 was bulletproof and toruqey' and so easy to work on.


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 6, 2020)

Told my CPN to fuck off and stop blowing my buzz so I sacked his ass. My doc may not be to happy but fuck it as I told the cunt I wanna get stoned to relieve my issues and need none of your therapy BS is working so lets call it a day till I see my Psycho soon.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 6, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Dusty cough,
> You are a wordsmith with geographical greatness!
> 
> Long edit:  292 was bulletproof and toruqey' and so easy to work on.


Hard to kill a Ford in-line 6! They run with no oil in hot as hell conditions will do a head gasket at 350,000 though almost guaranteed (km’s). I’ve had a few falcons with 6’s and even my beaten up XF Falcon would get you there no dramas. I was the only one who could start it though lol choke was a prick and needed 10 mins to warm up
I think everyone’s first car should have a choke/carby (reaching for my dentures)
Barra motors are hot to trot around here, big turbo straight 6’s are super fun to drive sideways 








Ford Barra engine - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 6, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Hard to kill a Ford in-line 6! They run with no oil in hot as hell conditions will do a head gasket at 350,000 though almost guaranteed (km’s). I’ve had a few falcons with 6’s and even my beaten up XF Falcon would get you there no dramas. I was the only one who could start it though lol choke was a prick and needed 10 mins to warm up
> I think everyone’s first car should have a choke/carby (reaching for my dentures)
> Barra motors are hot to trot around here, big turbo straight 6’s are super fun to drive sideways
> 
> ...


You ever use a matchbook on your points? first cars are a blast, and I agree mandatory choke.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Hard to kill a Ford in-line 6! They run with no oil in hot as hell conditions will do a head gasket at 350,000 though almost guaranteed (km’s). I’ve had a few falcons with 6’s and even my beaten up XF Falcon would get you there no dramas. I was the only one who could start it though lol choke was a prick and needed 10 mins to warm up
> I think everyone’s first car should have a choke/carby (reaching for my dentures)
> Barra motors are hot to trot around here, big turbo straight 6’s are super fun to drive sideways
> 
> ...


Best car I had was a straight six. BMW E36 sedan.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Best car I had was a straight six. BMW E36 sedan.


I think BMW are the only mob making straight 6’s these days


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2020)

LUDACRIS.. said:


> Told my CPN to fuck off and stop blowing my buzz so I sacked his ass. My doc may not be to happy but fuck it as I told the cunt I wanna get stoned to relieve my issues and need none of your therapy BS is working so lets call it a day till I see my Psycho soon.


It's possible your psycho is closer than you think.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 6, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> You ever use a matchbook on your points? first cars are a blast, and I agree mandatory choke.


No matchbook tricks.


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 6, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> It's possible your psycho is closer than you think.


Its a new one and they just talk shit anyway as I had one years ago and did not want to deal with him or any CPN's as they cant change my mind as to what I'm doing to better myself. Fuck sitting in a room full of retards with worse issues than me. I shall be keeping it lean and always green. Thanks for asking.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 6, 2020)

LUDACRIS.. said:


> Fuck sitting in a room full of retards


I often feel out smarted in certain settings also


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 6, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> I often feel out smarted in certain settings also


Quite right buddy. We are all here as we aint all there.


----------



## raratt (Mar 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’m a big fan of inline sixes. What was wrong with the original motor?


Don't know, a standard swap is to a small block. It was in there when I bought it. The small block weighs less than the 6 and obviously has a bit more power.The 6 is good for torque though.


----------



## raratt (Mar 6, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> I often feel out smarted in certain settings also


I don't have that problem, perhaps because I don't care?


----------



## raratt (Mar 6, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Hard to kill a Ford in-line 6! They run with no oil in hot as hell conditions will do a head gasket at 350,000 though almost guaranteed (km’s). I’ve had a few falcons with 6’s and even my beaten up XF Falcon would get you there no dramas. I was the only one who could start it though lol choke was a prick and needed 10 mins to warm up
> I think everyone’s first car should have a choke/carby (reaching for my dentures)
> Barra motors are hot to trot around here, big turbo straight 6’s are super fun to drive sideways
> 
> ...


You guys down under still have access to Ford 351 Cleveland motors if I am correct. Those are big blocks in a small block body. They can be built bigtime.


----------



## raratt (Mar 6, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> No matchbook tricks.


I have a dwell meter in the garage.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> You guys down under still have access to Ford 351 Cleveland motors if I am correct. Those are big blocks in a small block body. They can be built bigtime.


Sure do most of the V8 Fords are clevo’s everyone tends to stay away from the Windsor. In saying that there getting rarer and parts aren’t cheap these days.
My fav Aussie muscle car runs the Cleveland, if I only had a spare 500k I would get one








Ford XY Falcon GT - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have a dwell meter in the garage.


I threw mine out a few years back, I wasn’t sure if it was the right move but in the current climate I didn’t dwell on it very long.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 6, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Sure do most of the V8 Fords are clevo’s everyone tends to stay away from the Windsor. In saying that there getting rarer and parts aren’t cheap these days.
> My fav Aussie muscle car runs the Cleveland, if I only had a spare 500k I would get one
> 
> 
> ...











Ford XY Falcon GT - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> I think BMW are the only mob making straight 6’s these days


Nah pretty sure Freightliner and Kenworth are in the same racket


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Nah pretty sure Freightliner and Kenworth are in the same racket


I must admit my knowledge of these companies is weak at best


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> I must admit my knowledge of these companies is weak at best


Me too to be frank, but a cursory Web search tells me that the straight-6 is still a big player in the heavy trucking market.

y’all are the folks with the road trains. Are the tractors significantly different (from ours)?


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Nah pretty sure Freightliner and Kenworth are in the same racket


GM hasn't given up.
*Hi-no*, is a Japanese manufacturer of commercial vehicles and diesel engines (including those for trucks, buses and other vehicles) headquartered in Hino-shi, Tokyo. The company is a leading producer of medium and heavy-duty diesel trucks in Asia.[4]

Just might have one for a Landcruser.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> GM hasn't given up.
> *Hi-no*, is a Japanese manufacturer of commercial vehicles and diesel engines (including those for trucks, buses and other vehicles) headquartered in Hino-shi, Tokyo. The company is a leading producer of medium and heavy-duty diesel trucks in Asia.[4]
> 
> Just might have one for a Landcruser.


+rep


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Me too to be frank, but a cursory Web search tells me that the straight-6 is still a big player in the heavy trucking market.
> 
> y’all are the folks with the road trains. Are the tractors significantly different (from ours)?


I have a John Deere sales yard around the corner. I’m pretty sure they are same as the US version. We are always a model behind. When ever I google John Deere the US stuff seems slighty updated. We do have Japanese tractors Kubota’s. New Holland is big here also. Now the Chinese and Indian’s are trying to get in on the market with what ever crap they’re trying to pass off as decent. As to significantly different steering wheel is in the same spot lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> I get to go get my teeth cleaned this afternoon. On a positive note my daughter tagged me on an aebleskiver pan at a thrift store that I can pick up on the way home.


Haven't seen or eaten one of them in over 35 years.


----------



## raratt (Mar 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Haven't seen or eaten one of them in over 35 years.


Paid $12 for a brand new $27 pan, what a deal. Comes with a recipe. Edit: money went to a cat rescue place.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2020)

Dutch donuts. I was reminded of something old by someone new today.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> Paid $12 for a brand new $27 pan, what a deal. Comes with a recipe. Edit: money went to a cat rescue place.


Cat rescue? What about rescuing servants from cats?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Dutch donuts. I was reminded of something old by someone new today.


Not quite the same, but when I was a kid on vacation in Vienna there were places that made and sold Langoš, a gloriously garlicky fried bread of Hungarian origin. Next door was a kiosk selling cevapčiči, zingy little sausages (foal meat) with God’s own onion mustard.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Cat rescue? What about rescuing servants from cats?


Vigilante cat rescue, generally known as cat burglars.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2020)

US imitation food. No horses and you can't by the ingredients. Only altered, processed or synthesized.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Vigilante cat rescue, generally known as cat burglars.


And if they rescued me they would be turd burglars.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And if they rescued me they would be turd burglars.


No shit?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> No shit?


Full of shit.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Full of shit.


I think this is the part where I’m supposed to say something reassuring.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2020)

I got you. "We are going to have some fun."


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I think this is the part where I’m supposed to say something reassuring.


Just some shit.


----------



## raratt (Mar 6, 2020)

In France they had stickers on the meat with a picture of the animal it came from.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> In France they had stickers on the meat with a picture of the animal it came from.


Y’mean like this?


----------



## raratt (Mar 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Y’mean like this?
> 
> View attachment 4497787


Cucaracha was not on the menu.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Y’mean like this?
> 
> View attachment 4497787


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


>


Wish they could put this honestly on a USDA sticker.


----------



## raratt (Mar 6, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


>


No shit, dog.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> No shit, dog.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 6, 2020)

Whoa shit!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Whoa shit!


the shit-talk is strong in this forum


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> the shit-talk is strong in this forum


Thankfully no scratch and sniff monitors yet.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 6, 2020)

Just shootin the shit!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Thankfully no scratch and sniff monitors yet.


praise Cthulhu for that


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Just shootin the shit!


You know what you get when you eat too much corn salsa?


----------



## raratt (Mar 6, 2020)

I haven't gone out shootin shit in too long.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Thankfully no scratch and sniff monitors yet.


We could all fart at the same time......


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> You know what you get when you eat too much corn salsa?


fire in the hole?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> I haven't gone out shootin shit in too long.


Why go out. Me, myself and I sit home and do it the time.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> We could all fart at the same time......


That reminds me of the Harmonic Convergence woo that was big in 1990


----------



## raratt (Mar 6, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> We could all fart at the same time......


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> fire in the hole?


A Mexican Machinegun.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Why go out. Me, myself and I sit home and do it the time.


All the time. I can't type.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> A Mexican Machinegun.


the Crapling Gun


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> You know what you get when you eat too much corn salsa?


Underwear ammo


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Why go out. Me, myself and I sit home and do it the time.


I hate it when the voices are feuding


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> the Crapling Gun


Similar. You still have to crank the handle.


----------



## raratt (Mar 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> All the time. I can't type.


Anything larger then my pellet gun worries the neighbors.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Underwear ammo


That’s what they make UnderArmor for


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Similar. You still have to crank the handle.


Do I get to handle the crank?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> Anything larger then my pellet gun worries the neighbors.


I'll pass on the neighbors. I was told to put others first. So they get a pass. I get the pissed part. Damn alphabet.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Do I get to handle the crank?


Use 'em if you got 'em.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Use 'em if you got 'em.


bwahaa


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> praise Cthulhu for that


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 6, 2020)

SH420


----------



## ismann (Mar 7, 2020)

I keep picking off the bottoms.


----------



## raratt (Mar 7, 2020)

ismann said:


> I keep picking off the bottoms.


I need to do that.


----------



## raratt (Mar 7, 2020)

I've been walking like a biped for the last few days, it has been nice. I've been trying to do more with my left hand to keep stress off my back, but I am terminally right handed. Picked up a couple of super burrito's at the local taqueria for dinner. Buds and suds underway.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> I've been walking like a biped for the last few days, it has been nice. I've been trying to do more with my left hand to keep stress off my back, but I am terminally right handed. Picked up a couple of super burrito's at the local taqueria for dinner. Buds and suds underway.


Buds underway here too.. this showed up and I’ve been sampling


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> I've been trying to do more with my left hand





raratt said:


> I've been walking like a biped for the last few days, it has been nice. I've been trying to do more with my left hand to keep stress off my back, but I am terminally right handed. Picked up a couple of super burrito's at the local taqueria for dinner. Buds and suds underway.


----------



## ismann (Mar 8, 2020)

I'm ripped.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 8, 2020)

One year on riu for me. I even got a trophy


You guys are awesome, good time’s!!
Or in Australian. Youse cunts are loose as fuck, fuckin pearla!!


----------



## raratt (Mar 8, 2020)

I figured out how to reset the time on my watch, again.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> I figured out how to reset the time on my watch, again.


You’d think I would remember by now how to reset the clock in my Honda I’ve had seven years now. But no; had to pull out the manual which I do twice a year. I should bookmark that page.


----------



## lokie (Mar 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> I figured out how to reset the time on my watch, again.


Most of my clocks are atomic self setting.
My watch is the only one that I change now. 

The few others that need manual interface will get changed whenever I get to them. .


----------



## raratt (Mar 8, 2020)

I was already behind the power curve, I'm not going to be at the end of the straight away for awhile now.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> I figured out how to reset the time on my watch, again.


the clock in my truck is correct now......it does this every year


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> I figured out how to reset the time on my watch, again.


When you turn the clock back do you like to play “Turn back time” by Cher and straddle it wearing nothing but a Gstring, leather jacket and heels.

It’s the only way to time travel, the wife won’t let me change the clock in the car in public anymore


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 8, 2020)

Couldn’t be bothered writing the same post twice


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2020)

7 hours trimming done.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 8, 2020)

Made a leprechaun trap with the kid for school today. It was a great team building exercise. We laughed, we cried. I told her leprechauns aren't reAl. Theyre just drunk kids from coal mines. The Easter Bunny took a shotgun blast on the first day of small game. ThAt Santa is just a pedophile with a penchant for b & e. Pretty successful day.


----------



## lokie (Mar 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> 7 hours trimming done.
> 
> View attachment 4499288


They are gonna love you at trim camp.

@doublejj , see what is on her resume?


----------



## raratt (Mar 8, 2020)

So far today I have dropped an egg, a hash brown, and a whole tray of assorted screws (not when cooking). I was capable of loading the beer out of the garage into the fridge without dropping any, however I believe I will refrain from any other activities requiring manual dexterity today.


----------



## raratt (Mar 8, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> a Gstring, leather jacket and heels.


I can't find heels that fit...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> When you turn the clock back do you like the play “Turn back time” by Cher and straddle it wearing nothing but a Gstring, leather jacket and heels.
> 
> It’s the only way to time travel, the wife won’t let me change the clock in the car in public anymore


Is this part of the reason the laborers in Bartertown were dressed as they were?


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Is this part of the reason the laborers in Bartertown were dressed as they were?


Mad Max didn’t have a costume designer that’s just how people from South Australia dress.
My home town was the setting for part of the original. I used to get high as fuck and do burnouts up and down the road where the night rider scene was shot screaming “I am the night rider. I am a fuel injected suicide machine. I am the rocker, I am the roller, I am the out of controller”. Judging by the amount of rubber laid on that road so did everybody else


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 8, 2020)

It is 63f degrees in Chicago and sunny, so I went on a nice, long bike ride. Went to my fav bike trail, the 606, lotsa hotties out jogging with little clothing. Lot of stupid families out, too, that let their small children run in front of people, vehicles, dogs, etc.. It is a good thing us cyclists care more about these children than their parents seem to, I scolded at least 10 extraordinarily stupid people. Felt good. I also counted about a dozen corpses that I assumed to be corona victims randomly scattered about. I think it's dying down (no pun intended) at this point, so nobody worry. Get out there and for god's sake, keep spending...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> It is 63f degrees in Chicago and sunny, so I went on a nice, long bike ride. Went to my fav bike trail, the 606, lotsa hotties out jogging with little clothing. Lot of stupid families out, too, that let their small children run in front of people, vehicles, dogs, etc.. It is a good thing us cyclists care more about these children than their parents seem to, I scolded at least 10 extraordinarily stupid people. Felt good. I also counted about a dozen corpses that I assumed to be corona victims randomly scattered about. I think it's dying down (no pun intended) at this point, so nobody worry. Get out there and for god's sake, keep spending...


Did you use that new Chinese e-scooter?


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Did you use that new Chinese e-scooter?


Nope, my fully manual Trek bike today. I really needed the exercise, as I hadn't been able to work out all week. It's strange how fast one's body loses aerobic conditioning - I usually struggle to get my heart rate above 125, but today I had to watch it as it was getting over 150 at times. I've never really been able to feel how fast my heart rate is during heavy exercise, I always feel great. Must be the endorphins. Gotta watch that as I am getting older...


----------



## 420God (Mar 8, 2020)

52° today so I got the bike out and went on a much needed 120+ mile ride.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 8, 2020)

420God said:


> 52° today so I got the bike out and went on a much needed 120+ mile ride.
> View attachment 4499489View attachment 4499493


Good to see your bike again she is sexy!
Muscly firefighter on motor bike. It must be hard to pick up chicks. Do you have a PhD just to take the piss?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Good to see your bike again she is sexy!
> Muscly firefighter on motor bike. It must be hard to pick up chicks. Do you have a PhD just to take the piss?


He could ...


----------



## raratt (Mar 8, 2020)

Reset the time on the plant light timer and changed from 1A-P to 11P-A so the lights will run when it is cooler. Reset the return fan timer and put the hose into the window also to try to keep it cooler in there during lights on.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 9, 2020)

Happy Funky Monday, TNT! Shake your pants, for action and romance...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 9, 2020)

lokie said:


> They are gonna love you at trim camp.
> 
> @doublejj , see what is on her resume?
> 
> View attachment 4499293


I imagine trimming for a living would be just about the worst job ever. Between trimming, cleaning and sterilizing it took close to ten hours for two plants.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 9, 2020)

Gonna be a good day to go outside and play.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I imagine trimming for a living would be just about the worst job ever. Between trimming, cleaning and sterilizing it took close to ten hours for two plants.
> View attachment 4499917


I fucking hate trimming. Fuck. Just looking at that gives me anxiety


----------



## raratt (Mar 9, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I fucking hate trimming. Fuck. Just looking at that gives me anxiety


Necessary evil.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I imagine trimming for a living would be just about the worst job ever. Between trimming, cleaning and sterilizing it took close to ten hours for two plants.
> View attachment 4499917


After a few years you learn some tricks that speed it up.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 9, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I fucking hate trimming. Fuck. Just looking at that gives me anxiety


I think I have stockholm syndrome. I kinda look forward to trimming and having everything cleaned up. That enthusiasm ends as soon as I start trimming. I had help for the first five hours, we were listening to music, singing and getting high so it wasn't all bad. My lower back was hurting this morning from being hunched over all day. I had to lay in the bath for an hour to make it better. I've never had back pain before, this getting old thing sucks!


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> My lower back was hurting this morning from being hunched over all day.


Ok, you get a pass on the yoga bong rips. But please post pics if you ever decide to try


----------



## lokie (Mar 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I have stockholm syndrome. I kinda look forward to trimming and having everything cleaned up. That enthusiasm ends as soon as I start trimming. I had help for the first five hours, we were listening to music, singing and getting high so it wasn't all bad. My lower back was hurting this morning from being hunched over all day. I had to lay in the bath for an hour to make it better. I've never had back pain before, this getting old thing sucks!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I have stockholm syndrome. I kinda look forward to trimming and having everything cleaned up. That enthusiasm ends as soon as I start trimming. I had help for the first five hours, we were listening to music, singing and getting high so it wasn't all bad. My lower back was hurting this morning from being hunched over all day. I had to lay in the bath for an hour to make it better. I've never had back pain before, this getting old thing sucks!


LOL it is more fun when others are around. Always have extra siscors.....sitting in drinking alcohol (cleans the sticky, it goes well with burbon....sip later) Use your hands....clean off hash later.....I think the term for making hash that way is charlizing (might be spelled wrong)...I can rip through a bunch pretty fast and I'm 9 years older LOL try trimming standing up for a bit....it helps


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2020)

Oh and olive oil is your friend.......lubes the scisors and prelubes your hands so it doesn't stick and final cleanup.......works like a charm


----------



## raratt (Mar 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh and olive oil is your friend.......lubes the scisors and prelubes your hands so it doesn't stick and final cleanup.......works like a charm


She went to trim camp?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> She went to trim camp?
> View attachment 4500344


Prelubed and loves a man with fresh spinich!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 9, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Ok, you get a pass on the yoga bong rips. But please post pics if you ever decide to try


Holy shit I can use this as an excuse for getting out of things. Maybe getting old isn't so bad after all.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh and olive oil is your friend.......lubes the scisors and prelubes your hands so it doesn't stick and final cleanup.......works like a charm


I just use disposable gloves with a little talcum powder.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 9, 2020)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm finally in my new house, got the grow room about half way set up.
> it'll take weeks to get everything even close to how i want it. the last people to live here were not very tidy...i have a nice little mini deck on the back, looking down at the creek, but i need to get down there and pick up the soda and beer bottles...View attachment 4494367View attachment 4494369
> maybe clear out a little of the brush...right now i'm more concerned about the inside of the house, i'll get to the outside when it's a little warmer


If you have a gas powered weed whacker pick up a circ saw blade adaptor - it'll take care of the smaller stuff in nothing flat (with minimal bending over) but just make sure to wear shin guards - if you don't you'll soon know why I suggest that.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I just use disposable gloves with a little talcum powder.


Not as much fun...


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If you have a gas powered weed whacker pick up a circ saw blade adaptor - it'll take care of the smaller stuff in nothing flat (with minimal bending over) but just make sure to wear shin guards - if you don't you'll soon know why I suggest that.


That or rent one.....you can do a lot with one...also maybe think of a brush hog. Wrestle that around and it will take a lot down. All depends on how much you have to do.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Wonder how long they flushed?


Lol
+


----------



## raratt (Mar 9, 2020)

Had to block a troll on Facebook, of all places. The dude obviously has no sense of humor and called me a "communist voter" ...???
Son helped me position the bumper on the Toy, tried to roll it back but it doesn't want to move and I can't hook the truck up to it because the hardtop is in the way.  
Pork chops for dinner on the Q. Buds and suds time.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 9, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Ok, you get a pass on the yoga bong rips. But please post pics if you ever decide to try


Awwww .........I would prefer bath pics, did I just post this..... holy shit I can’t believe I’m posting this. Awkward


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> YAY! The wind died off big time. My ear is still plugged up though.


We're in the middle of a "Spring" Blizzard as we speak.

But in my mind I'm still here.


----------



## raratt (Mar 9, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We're in the middle of a "Spring" Blizzard as we speak.
> 
> But in my mind I'm still here.
> 
> View attachment 4500466


Acting like spring here.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2020)

I'm makin a steak to slice up for lunch.....salad and steak.....MMMMMMM


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 9, 2020)

painted this. I imagine this is how Annie looks at every fish.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 9, 2020)

I really doubt it’s going to rain much here


----------



## raratt (Mar 9, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I really doubt it’s going to rain much here
> 
> View attachment 4500476


You guys are supposed to get more than we did from this.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2020)

Still snow and frozen over here......


----------



## raratt (Mar 9, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4500475
> painted this. I imagine this is how Annie looks at every fish.


Thanks for reminding me, I have some frozen rainbows that need cooked...lol


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 9, 2020)

Every time I see the back of my rule I think wtf who use these cryptic measurements


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> Thanks for reminding me, I have some frozen rainbows that need cooked...lol


Man last I made some rainbows I packed the cavity with a 50/50 salt sugar mix and then coated the fish in it also.......wrapped them in ziplock bags for a couple hrs.....rinsed them in ice water and then smoked them. Wow!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Every time I see the back of my rule I think wtf who use these cryptic measurements
> View attachment 4500478


That's only good to 1/8's pretty basic....


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4500517


Bust out the Bermudas And flip flops. June came early.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 9, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Bust out the Bermudas And flip flops. June came early.


sure did last week, 35 over nite and high 70/lo 80's; I actually dug some shorts out for a couple days


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> sure did last week, 35 over nite and high 70/lo 80's; I actually dug some shorts out for a couple days


I'm still waiting for the last snowflakes. One outdoor day so far.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 9, 2020)

Problem here is, we can still get a hard spring freeze until April. So no setting out garden tomatoes and peppers til May


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 9, 2020)

A mini greenhouse with 150 watt utility led's. 500 watt MH work light in metal trash can for heat.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 9, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> A mini greenhouse with 150 watt utility led's. 500 watt MH work light in metal trash can for heat.


Thats where they are, they will be in gallon pots by transplant time


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 9, 2020)

I accomplished very little today. Found my voters registration. Didn't break anything. ( Take apart to see how it works. ) That's an accomplishment.


----------



## fragileassassin (Mar 9, 2020)

Today I made a new setup for making of the seeds.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 9, 2020)

Nice job. BYOB, sorry.


----------



## fragileassassin (Mar 9, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Nice job. BYOB, sorry.


My next accomplishment for the day will be keeping my impatient ass from putting water into it before the silicone fully cures lol.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 9, 2020)

fragileassassin said:


> My next accomplishment for the day will be keeping my impatient ass from putting water into it before the silicone fully cures lol.


I'd have sealant everywhere from checking it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2020)

LOL just give it a min! Go smoke some weed or something!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL just give it a min! Go smoke some weed or something!


"Because I got high!"


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 9, 2020)

Patience is definitely a virtue when it comes to growing weed.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 9, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Patience is definitely a virtue when it comes to growing weed.


...And being with mamashark.  

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> ...And being with mamashark.
> 
> SH420


It wasn't me


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> That's only good to 1/8's pretty basic....
> View attachment 4500501View attachment 4500503


I don’t cut many bricks down to an 1/8th of an inch. But I like the name cunt hair. 
I use mm’s never inches is easier than doing fractions (if your a simple Bricky with a heart of gold in a complicated land that is)


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 9, 2020)

Worked with a guy who claimed he couldn't read a tape Measure. And was always late because his watch and tape weren't written in Spanish.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 10, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> I don’t cut many bricks down to an 1/8th of an inch. But I like the name cunt hair.
> I use mm’s never inches is easier than doing fractions (if your a simple Bricky with a heart of gold in a complicated land that is)


I have to use both and usually have to get it within a cunt hair.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 10, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Every time I see the back of my rule I think wtf who use these cryptic measurements
> View attachment 4500478


Over here in the states, in my trade, we read off tapes a little different than most any other tradesman on a jobsite.
For example: 24 and 3/8” we call out 24 and 3!
2-1/2” would be 2 and a half or 2 and 4!
When need to speak of sixteenths, we do it like this:
24-3/16” would 24 and 1 strong. 24-9/16” would be 24 and a half strong or 24 and 4 strong.

Might seem stupid, but we are the ones taking the most measurements of material all day and putting up the most material all day on all jobs. It’s just quicker to do it that way.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 10, 2020)

Old school carpentry lingo. LOL. Aint heard that in sometime.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 10, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Old school carpentry lingo. LOL. Aint heard that in sometime.


Yup, Regular ol nailbangers do it too. They’re included in when I say “my trade”
I’m a semi-retired union lather. Drywall. Lath. Metalstuds. It’s all ours. We are UBC. Nailbangers are our brothers. I’ve worked with my nailbanger brothers allot. Been known to dabble a bit too.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 10, 2020)

I'll hang it. Can't finish it or float, skim a wall to save my butt.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 10, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'll hang it. Can't finish it or float, skim a wall to save my butt.


Not to toot my own horn or nothing but i’m actually decent taper and a decent plasterer. Not as fast as the real deal, but my shit looks good.






Toot toot!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 10, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Not to toot my own horn or nothing but i’m actually decent taper and a decent plasterer. Not as fast as the real deal, but my shit looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just clean up the small indiscretions and make it pretty. Damn I'm glad I don't do that stuff anymore.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 10, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I just clean up the small indiscretions and make it pretty. Damn I'm glad I don't do that stuff anymore.


I’m kinda glad I don’t work my trade anymore too. My body is falling apart. And I have to build me a new fucking house starting soon. Built my new 2000sqft shop started last summer. That was fun.

Some fucking bullshit. I thought I was done doing this crap!

I just want to go back to finishing my gardening chores in the morning. And than either go fishing or golfing the rest of the day. Not too much to ask imo.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 10, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m kinda glad I don’t work my trade anymore too. My body is falling apart. And I have to build me a new fucking house starting soon. Built my new 2000sqft shop started last summer. That was fun.
> 
> Some fucking bullshit. I thought I was done doing this crap!


Live in a cardboard box. Or perform until you drop.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 10, 2020)

Good morning all. Anyone have some ambition to lend?


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 10, 2020)

I went to a dentist yesterday because my tooth, an older crown in the very back on the top right next to where I had a wisdom tooth pulled years back. That wisdom tooth impacted and fucked up this one that had to have a crown on it because of it. Just saying that because I don’t want you guys thinking I got a grill with a bunch of
Missing teeff.
It hurts like a mother fucker. He couldn’t do shit because xrays don’t show through the metal of the crown.
So got an appointment with a different dentist this morning . One with more skills i guess? Lol. I don’t know, but i have a feeling im gonna have a tooth pulled. I should have just told the guy yesterday to pull the fucker. After the guy yesterday fucked with that tooth as much as he did, I was in more pain than before seeing him. My brain hurt.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 10, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I went to a dentist yesterday because my tooth, an older crown in the very back on the top right next to where I had a wisdom tooth pulled years back. That wisdom tooth impacted and fucked up this one that had to have a crown on it because of it. Just saying that because I don’t want you guys thinking I got a grill with a bunch of
> Missing teeff.
> It hurts like a mother fucker. He couldn’t do shit because xrays don’t show through the metal of the crown.
> So got an appointment with a different dentist this morning . One with more skills i guess? Lol. I don’t know, but i have a feeling im gonna have a tooth pulled. I should have just told the guy yesterday to pull the fucker. After the guy yesterday fucked with that tooth as much as he did, I was in more pain than before seeing him. My brain hurt.


I hope you get that resolved soon. Dental pain sucks. I've got one of those snaggletooth yuck mouths. And I had and used dental insurance.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 10, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I hope you get that resolved soon. Dental pain sucks. I've got one of those snaggletooth yuck mouths. And I had and used dental insurance.


Thanks man.
I hadn’t been to the dentist since the fire. I paid cash at the last place. Was up to date on cleanings and everything. 
If I still had that dentist I would have had him check it out months ago.
But getting a new dentist and getting my teeff good is another part of getting shit back to normal i guess.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 10, 2020)

I accomplished a humorous and successful trip to my polling station. Ran my errands. Now I hope to accomplish a sizeable list of gardening maintenance.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4500475
> painted this. I imagine this is how Annie looks at every fish.


Saw this on fb and thought of you


----------



## raratt (Mar 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Saw this on fb and thought of you
> 
> View attachment 4500973


I saw this,@Bobby schmeckle , not quite the same impact though...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Saw this on fb and thought of you
> 
> View attachment 4500973



In retrospect I probably worded that that poorly. A funny fish picture made me think of you... not a picture of a guy having sex with a fish.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 10, 2020)

Marigold madness! 

One more tray of 32 and I'm done.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> In retrospect I probably worded that that poorly. A funny fish picture made me think of you... not a picture of a guy having sex with a fish.


Well, Bobby does be fucking them trout up


----------



## raratt (Mar 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> In retrospect I probably worded that that poorly. A funny fish picture made me think of you... not a picture of a guy having sex with a fish.


They smell like fish.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Marigold madness!
> View attachment 4501134
> One more tray of 32 and I'm done.


I’m glad of the caption. My first impulse was “your pot clones look weird”.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> In retrospect I probably worded that that poorly. A funny fish picture made me think of you... not a picture of a guy having sex with a fish.


Hey, don't knock it til you've tried it!

(fishfucking that is)

You can also boof smaller fish. Or larger fish if you're really brave.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Hey, don't knock it til you've tried it!
> 
> (fishfucking that is)
> 
> You can also boof smaller fish. Or larger fish if you're really brave.


Beware the candiru


----------



## doublejj (Mar 10, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Hey, don't knock it til you've tried it!
> 
> (fishfucking that is)
> 
> You can also boof smaller fish. Or larger fish if you're really brave.


I prison they have their own game of fucking fish......


----------



## lokie (Mar 10, 2020)

420God said:


> Big thank you to @curious2garden for the new bell I received today. I love you too!
> View attachment 4370719





420God said:


> Got the bell from @Laughing Grass today and put that on the other side of my bike. Thank you again!
> I'm gonna sound like Santa claus rolling down the highway.
> 
> View attachment 4371409


@420God I hope the bells have worked their charms while on your travels.

These guardian bells offer a bit different attitude.


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 10, 2020)

Well I went to the shops and grabbed a 6 pack and a sack full of munchies.


----------



## LUDACRIS.. (Mar 10, 2020)

lokie said:


> @420God I hope the bells have worked their charms while on your travels.
> 
> These guardian bells offer a bit different attitude.


Lokie yer all over the place and I'm hiding from you as you may kick my ass...


----------



## lokie (Mar 10, 2020)

LUDACRIS.. said:


> Lokie yer all over the place and I'm hiding from you as you may kick my ass...


----------



## Bareback (Mar 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> In retrospect I probably worded that that poorly. A funny fish picture made me think of you... not a picture of a guy having sex with a fish.


It didn’t seem odd to me at all.


But I would have loved to see the look on the artists face as that drunk bastard tried to explain it to him/her,


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2020)

lokie said:


> @420God I hope the bells have worked their charms while on your travels.
> 
> These guardian bells offer a bit different attitude.


The prince albert one is awesome!



Bobby schmeckle said:


> You can also boof smaller fish. Or larger fish if you're really brave.


Twice in one day someone has mentioned boofing to me lol. For thirty years nothing. 



Bareback said:


> It didn’t seem odd to me at all.
> 
> 
> But I would have loved to see the look on the artists face as that drunk bastard tried to explain it to him/her,


Do you think they were drunk? Here they're not supposed to do tats on people who are impaired. 









Getting A Walk-In Tattoo In Toronto | Where To Find & What To Expect


Chronic Ink Tattoo does offer walk in tattoos. Because of the high demand of our artists, many people are unaware of this service. Learn what to expect.



www.chronicinktattoo.com


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 11, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4500475
> painted this. I imagine this is how Annie looks at every fish.


Yup that's how they looks to me, fish candy mmmmmmmm


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> The prince albert one is awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must appear to be boof deficient! They are concerned about your health.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 11, 2020)

I've been doing the dreaded bleaching of everything in my grow areas....again. Fans, containers, floors, walls, lights...You name it, it's getting cleaned, then when done I'm gonna blast everything with ozone.

Hopefully my babies are going to be strong enough to stay PM free! If not i'm probably gonna be taking a break for a long while


----------



## 2cent (Mar 11, 2020)

I made hashish and got smashish

Looking for a nut and thibking about the 100 plasterboars i have to 1 man in my loft


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> You must appear to be boof deficient! They are concerned about your health.


lol I need more calmag. 



2cent said:


> I made hashish and got smashish
> 
> Looking for a nut and thibking about the 100 plasterboars i have to 1 man in my loft


Must be good hash, I have no idea what that last sentence means.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 11, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Over here in the states, in my trade, we read off tapes a little different than most any other tradesman on a jobsite.
> For example: 24 and 3/8” we call out 24 and 3!
> 2-1/2” would be 2 and a half or 2 and 4!
> When need to speak of sixteenths, we do it like this:
> ...


I hate it when they don't call out what size cunt hair, blond, brunette or red head.

But seriously the term 1 Strong, is that 1 blade thickness?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 11, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Marigold madness!
> View attachment 4501134
> One more tray of 32 and I'm done.


I spent quite awhile looking at this trying to figure out what was wrong with your pot.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> The prince albert one is awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the election season, they’ve come out with an oral formulation of boof.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> I hate it when they don't call out what size cunt hair, blond, brunette or red head.
> 
> But seriously the term 1 Strong, is that 1 blade thickness?


Only if the blade is 1/16”, I’m guessing, and I haven’t seen one such.


----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> I hate it when they don't call out what size cunt hair, blond, brunette or red head.
> 
> But seriously the term 1 Strong, is that 1 blade thickness?


@Grandpapy I interpret it as 1/16 strong (more) 24 and 3/16 is 24 1/4 +1/16 strong.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> I interpret it as 1/16 strong (more) 24 and 3/16 is 24 1/4 +1/16 strong.


24 1/8 plus the sixteenth


----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> 24 1/8 plus the sixteenth


I knew I haven't had enough coffee yet to do math.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> I knew I haven't had enough coffee yet to do math.


Lol I’m integrating by d-tea


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> 24 1/8 plus the sixteenth


Probably why Lincoln Logs was my last professional construction job.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Lol I’m integrating by *d-tea*


That's the lack of etoh


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 11, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> I hate it when they don't call out what size cunt hair, blond, brunette or red head.
> 
> But seriously the term 1 Strong, is that 1 blade thickness?


So yeah, a 1/16.

one other way we’ll speak in sixteenths is 19-7/16” can also be 19 and a light or weak half.


----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2020)

I still need more coffee.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2020)

Ever accidentally take a drag from the wrong end of a lit joint? Zero stars would not recommend.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> I knew I haven't had enough coffee yet to do math.


I’m not supposed to drink coffee this soon after because it can ’supposedly’ dissolve the clot in the socket. But I said fuck it this morning and was like

without any pain.


----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ever accidentally take a drag from the wrong end of a lit joint? Zero stars would not recommend.


You need some of Ratt's root balm to put on it...


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 11, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> 24-3/16” would 24 and 1 strong.


I was thinking blade thickness and which side of the pencil mark to cut.

Metric system leads to such a boring life.


----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> I was thinking blade thickness and which side of the pencil mark to cut.
> 
> Metric system leads to such a boring life.


Blades vary in size, a carbide tipped one makes a wider kerf.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> For the election season, they’ve come out with an oral formulation of boof.











raratt said:


> You need some of Ratt's root balm to put on it...


I put some blistex on. Can't believe I did that, it's gonna look like I have herpes.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 11, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> I was thinking blade thickness and which side of the pencil mark to cut.
> 
> Metric system leads to such a boring life.


That type of stuff is called “piano building”. We aren’t piano builders lol.

fine woodworking and finish carpentry is considered piano building IMO


----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> That type of stuff is called “piano building”. We aren’t piano builders lol.
> 
> fine woodworking and finish carpentry is considered piano building IMO


They don't have an 8 pound "persuader" in their tool box.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 11, 2020)

Couple of my famous lines when walking by other guys on the same job.

“holy shit! You guys building a piano over here or what? Omfg”
or,

“who the fuck framed this shit? Stevie Wonder and Ray Charles? God Dam!”

i got some more,but those were the ones I would say like every day lol.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 11, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> That type of stuff is called “piano building”. We aren’t piano builders lol.
> 
> fine woodworking and finish carpentry is considered piano building IMO


I’m embarrassed to admit that I consider there to be three measurements between each sixteenth , my drywall buddy said “ I don’t do eighths we have two inch tape “ ...... ok drywall perspectives. Nobody holds to the tolerances that we used to. But I still can if I have to.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Couple of my famous lines when walking by other guys on the same job.
> 
> “holy shit! You guys building a piano over here or what? Omfg”
> or,
> ...


Had to keep the shop at a very consistent temp for one job.......we had pretty much no tolerance one way ot the other.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I’m embarrassed to admit that I consider there to be three measurements between each sixteenth , my drywall buddy said “ I don’t do eighths we have two inch tape “ ...... ok drywall perspectives. Nobody holds to the tolerances that we used to. But I still can if I have to.


LOL yeah it's called 1/32" and 1/64"


----------



## Bareback (Mar 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL yeah it's called 1/32" and 1/64"


Somebody should tell Stanley


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2020)

Do you all see how much easier your lives would be using the metric system?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Somebody should tell Stanley


After that calipers come out.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you all see how much easier your lives would be using the metric system?


I use it almost every day..........


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2020)

Haha then throw gauge into the mix which can vary from one type of material to the next.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 11, 2020)

Engineers scale totally f’s up a rookie


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Engineers scale totally f’s up a rookie


Have a few up on the desk.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you all see how much easier your lives would be using the metric system?


Well, for the most part Mericans are too dumb to figure it out. 

And yes, that includes me as well.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you all see how much easier your lives would be using the metric system?


Some of us are happy as pigs in slop with powers of 2, including negative exponents.

Most useless tool I own is a vernier caliper in decimal inches.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> You need some of Ratt's root balm to put on it...


Burt’s Bees, move over for Ratt’s Roots


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Well, for the most part Mericans are too dumb to figure it out.
> 
> And yes, that includes me as well.


bah I don't believe that. Some of the smartest people I know are Americans. 



cannabineer said:


> Some of us are happy as pigs in slop with powers of 2, including negative exponents.
> 
> Most useless tool I own is a vernier caliper in decimal inches.


Do they teach both systems in the US? They still teach fractions here, it's something I think you need to know. I clam up when faced with improper fractions, they just don't make sense to me. We still use imperial for a lot of things like wood, flooring, people's height.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> bah I don't believe that. Some of the smartest people I know are Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> Do they teach both systems in the US? They still teach fractions here, it's something I think you need to know. I clam up when faced with improper fractions, they just don't make sense to me. We still use imperial for a lot of things like wood, flooring, people's height.


My experience was not typical. I went to a German school (accredited by the FRG) on the US east coast. Also Dad was an engineer, and I voraciously read science. So from an early age I was familiar with both systems, for temperature, volume, lineal
measure etc. Sorta like being numerically bilingual.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> My experience was not typical. I went to a German school (accredited by the FRG) on the US east coast. Also Dad was an engineer, and I voraciously read science. So from an early age I was familiar with both systems, for temperature, volume, lineal
> measure etc. Sorta like being numerically bilingual.


I had to lookup FRG. I bet you're well versed in natural units too.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I had to lookup FRG. I bet you're well versed in natural units too.


Uhhhh ....
what is a natural unit?
(Mine is a bit unnatural. Bicycle accident as a teen.)


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 11, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> No offense intended. But is that Plaster creek or a drainage ditch?


that is Walden creek....maybe not a particularly deep or wide part of it, but a creek none the less


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 11, 2020)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that is Walden creek....maybe not a particularly deep or wide part of it, but a creek none the less


Walden creek down the road from me is a drainage ditch. LOL. Peace.


----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2020)

One mans ditch is another mans creek.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Uhhhh ....
> what is a natural unit?
> (Mine is a bit unnatural. Bicycle accident as a teen.)


lol you probably haven't used it since your high school physics class. It's units of measurement based on universal constants like the speed of light, electrical charges, etc.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol you probably haven't used it since your high school physics class. It's units of measurement based on universal constants like the speed of light, electrical charges, etc.


Non-siliconized.


----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol you probably haven't used it since your high school physics class. It's units of measurement based on universal constants like the speed of light, electrical charges, etc.


I can tell where this is headed...lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol you probably haven't used it since your high school


That's rough...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> I can tell where this is headed...lol


It'll be okay. ADHD will intervene.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> That's rough...


It was rough and calloused. That's why they quit using it.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol you probably haven't used it since your high school physics class. It's units of measurement based on universal constants like the speed of light, electrical charges, etc.


Aside from those relevant to chemistry (professionally) and astronomy (hobby), not often.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Aside from those relevant to chemistry (professionally) and astronomy (hobby), not often.


You're amazing. But I don't care to hear how you use your unit in those endeavors.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> That's rough...


what do you mean? Do any of us use what we learned in physics in our daily lives? I know I don't.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> what do you mean? Do any of us use what we learned in physics in our daily lives? I know I don't.


I keep falling until a larger mass absorbs my inertia and kinetic energy daily.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> what do you mean? Do any of us use what we learned in physics in our daily lives? I know I don't.


I was referring to his unit..was a joke.


----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2020)

Radio waves travel at the speed of light.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I keep falling until a larger mass absorbs my inertia and kinetic energy daily.


Sounds kinky......


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> what do you mean? Do any of us use what we learned in physics in our daily lives? I know I don't.


I love “physics in real life” moments: sun dogs, fogbows, a water drop dancing on a hot skillet, catenary curves, moaning sands, wingtip vortices, and on and on. Many of my posts in “Beautiful” are in this category.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> Radio waves travel at the speed of light.


Puts me in mind of the Rush tune


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Sounds kinky......


It will leave you with a couple kinks anyways.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> It will leave you with a couple kinks anyways.


Like when your in full on pornstar mode and go for a stroke 2" to far out and miss..........hate that.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2020)

50.8 mm for everyone else.........


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I was referring to his unit..was a joke.


lol I'm slow to pick up on most of the innuendo around here. 



cannabineer said:


> Puts me in mind of the Rush tune


Invisible airwaves crackle with life...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Like when your in full on pornstar mode and go for a stroke 2" to far out and miss..........hate that.....


2" stroke? You should be in porn.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I'm slow to pick up on most of the innuendo around here.
> 
> 
> 
> Invisible airwaves crackle with life...


To close the circle: Innuendo is the #1 selling brand of suppository in Italy.

see? Boof reference


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> 2" stroke? You should be in porn.


That stroke is a bore


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> 2" stroke? You should be in porn.


LOL I'll just keep quiet.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> To close the circle: Innuendo is the #1 selling brand of suppository in Italy.
> 
> see? Boof reference


Third time's the charm.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> To close the circle: Innuendo is the #1 selling brand of suppository in Italy.
> 
> see? Boof reference


S


DarkWeb said:


> LOL I'll just keep quiet.......


I think DaVincci's Notebook wrote a song for you. It will cheer you up. You'll know the one when you search.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> S
> 
> I think DaVincci's Notebook wrote a song for you. It will cheer you up. You'll know the one when you search.


LOL I'm gonna have to go listen to that.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL I'm gonna have to go listen to that.


You're looking for "My enormous penis". The song. Not mine you pervs.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I'm slow to pick up on most of the innuendo around here.


Lol. I used to manage a restaurant and I always had the cute girls taking orders. When things would “ go over their head” or they would say something dumb. I would say, “ you’re so pretty though” I think that applies here  Had this one who got the phrase often. Took her a couple months probably to figure it out. She thought I was complimenting her, her face when she found out I wasn’t. Priceless


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 11, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol. I used to manage a restaurant and I always had the cute girls taking orders. When things would “ go over their head” or they would say something dumb. I would say, “ you’re so pretty though” I think that applies here  Had this one who got the phrase often. Took her a couple months probably to figure it out. She thought I was complimenting her, her face when she found out I wasn’t. Priceless


I've never known a cute girl to take orders. Or follow directions for that matter.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> You're looking for "My enormous penis". The song. Not mine you pervs.


That is funny as hell


----------



## lokie (Mar 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ever accidentally take a drag from the wrong end of a lit joint? Zero stars would not recommend.


Never by accident. Back in the day we would shotgun every time a joint was lit. 

You take a hit, turn it around, then blow back to your partner.

Another method involves a little more complexity than simply blowing smoke in someone’s face. In lieu of taking the hit from the blunt, you can invert the blunt to position the lit part in the center of your mouth (as in the picture above) and blow at an increasing intensity, while the other person catches the stream of smoke and sucks in until they have received an adequate hit. Although this may seem tricky at first, with a bit of practice it can be great fun delivering an amazing blast to the face. Personally, I recommend using your teeth or pursing your lips on the center of the blunt to avoid slipping and potentially burning the inside of your mouth. The one downside to this method is that the person giving the shotgun will not get much, if any, smoke, because they are dedicated to delivering it.

It was a lot of fun then. I could not imagine doing it today.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ever accidentally take a drag from the wrong end of a lit joint? Zero stars would not recommend.


Does inhaling a roach, mid hit, as you see the principal rounding the corner behind the gym?


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 11, 2020)

lokie said:


> It was a lot of fun then. I could not imagine doing it today.


Agreed. Like shotgunning a beer.. no thanks. Lol


----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Does inhaling a roach, mid hit, as you see the principal rounding the corner behind the gym?


A seed in a roach that acts like popcorn at the time you are finishing it and it leaves a round burn in your throat.


----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2020)

Wife wants me to cook a pasta shrimp thing for dinner and I'm hoping I'll get a pass on it. I really don't feel like cooking. I'd be happy with a PB&J.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> Wife wants me to cook a pasta shrimp thing for dinner and I'm hoping I'll get a pass on it. I really don't feel like cooking. I'd be happy with a PB&J.


Shrimp Ramen. Problem solved or just begun.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> Wife wants me to cook a pasta shrimp thing for dinner and I'm hoping I'll get a pass on it. I really don't feel like cooking. I'd be happy with a PB&J.


Little garlic and olive oil in a pan throw in the shrimp after a few......all while the waters boiling.....easy can do it while you smoke one. Capers and sundried tomatoes would be nice too.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Little garlic and olive oil in a pan throw in the shrimp after a few......all while the waters boiling.....easy can do it while you smoke one. Capers and sundried tomatoes would be nice too.


I'm allergic to shrimp. Rated with King crab claws and prime rib with me though. I'd alter your recipe with the brown butter the garlic roasted in as replacement to the olive oil. Sauteed shrimp in said butter. A good pecorino and heavy fresh ground pepper.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm allergic to shrimp. Rated with King crab claws and prime rib with me though. I'd alter your recipe with the brown butter the garlic roasted in as replacement to the olive oil. Sauteed shrimp in said butter. A good pecorino and heavy fresh ground pepper.


Sounds good. I love brown butter but never tried it in that dish. Damn it I just ate a little bit ago and now I'm hungry again!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Sounds good. I love brown butter but never tried it in that dish. Damn it I just ate a little bit ago and now I'm hungry again!


I just hobbled to the fridge for imitation crab string sticks. Dinner was an hour ago.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 11, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I just hobbled to the fridge for imitation crab string sticks. Dinner was an hour ago.


Surimi has nothing to do with crab - it is typically extruded pollock or cod.
I've worked on the equipment & not a crustacean in sight.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 11, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Surimi has nothing to do with crab - it is typically extruded pollock or cod.
> I've worked on the equipment & not a crustacean in sight.


LOL. Holding tank water, crab pee, natural flavor. Just not paying $20 a limb for 1 1/2 yr old freezer burnt seconds here.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 11, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> LOL. Holding tank water, crab pee, natural flavor. Just not paying $20 a limb for 1 1/2 yr old freezer burnt seconds here.


Having the correct friends is irreplaceable..

Not to mention delicious.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2020)

3 Tylenol and 2 Advil will kill any tooth pain.
The sushi fish painting is awesome!
Fishfucker!!!
How long is a parsec?
Love the marigolds!
My father dry-walled with a hatchet hammer.
I trimmed 3 units of Malawi. I looked at all of the larf trim and thought to myself - there are some school kids that would love this. Then I remembered that it is no longer the 70's.
Planted some seeds on the full moon. Agent Orange, JTR, Space Queen, Brianberry Cough. My homage to Sub.
I have a trick where I fry some frozen shrimp 3/4 done and and then finish it with some macadamia nut liqueur.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2020)

Mohican said:


> 3 Tylenol and 2 Advil will kill any tooth pain.
> The sushi fish painting is awesome!
> Fishfucker!!!
> How long is a parsec?
> ...


To number four: about three and a quarter light years.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2020)

Did you see that they discovered how to change the spin on a nucleus? Quantum computing here we come! 
Entanglement has me stoked also. I am wondering whether there are any atoms floating around that are attached to other worlds.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 11, 2020)

And hence began the ripple that shredded the universe as we new it.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Did you see that they discovered how to change the spin on a nucleus? Quantum computing here we come!
> Entanglement has me stoked also. I am wondering whether there are any atoms floating around that are attached to other worlds.


I would like to have some faint fucking idea what dark energy is. I am not confident however that even if someone linked a good explanation, I would understand it. I’ve been moseying through Wikipedia astrophysics, and my baffle factor when faced with the math is an unfamiliar and very unpleasant indicator that I’m not as smart as I remember being.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And hence began the ripple that shredded the universe as we new it.


Don’t laugh. When I was a kid i had a nightmare that someone had managed to put a flaw in space, no larger than a loaf of bread ... but from there the entire cosmos simply raveled.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Don’t laugh. When I was a kid i had a nightmare that someone had managed to put a flaw in space, no larger than a loaf of bread ... but from there the entire cosmos simply raveled.


I believe we are the flaw that you speak of.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 11, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I believe we are the flaw that you speak of.


Not in my intuition. We’re more like the way the universe experiences itself, or something. Good and bad in equal amplitude.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 11, 2020)

Beer....cold beer..Free beer is awesome.....

Peace.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2020)

lokie said:


> Never by accident. Back in the day we would shotgun every time a joint was lit.
> 
> You take a hit, turn it around, then blow back to your partner.
> View attachment 4502025
> ...


I used the power hitter when I was younger. It's kinda similar but less risk.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 12, 2020)

Mohican said:


> My father dry-walled with a hatchet hammer.


Although we don’t nail on drywall anymore, we screw, we still rock the hatchet. This is a the drywall axe i would usually switch to if I got stuck hanging board everyday on a job

this is the axe I’d use about 95% of the time on the job though, even while hanging board sometimes.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2020)

Too early. I'm just working on my first cup of coffee. Tools that evoke torturous experiences. Don't make me get my dry-wall maul. Good morning all. Gonna be warm again today.


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Little garlic and olive oil in a pan throw in the shrimp after a few......all while the waters boiling.....easy can do it while you smoke one. Capers and sundried tomatoes would be nice too.


This is shrimp, angel hair pasta in olive oil with some butter, garlic, red pepper flake, white wine.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> This is shrimp, angel hair pasta in olive oil with some butter, garlic, red pepper flake, white wine.


I'm in, it's lunchtime here.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> This is shrimp, angel hair pasta in olive oil with some butter, garlic, red pepper flake, white wine.


Hell yeah!


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Hell yeah!


I successfully postponed cooking it until tonight, I might do a food pic when I do it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> I successfully postponed cooking it until tonight, I might do a food pic when I do it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> I successfully postponed cooking it until tonight, I might do a food pic when I do it.


LOL cool man should be good and tasty!


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL cool man should be good and tasty!


I like the little heat from the red pepper which is why I like Sicilian food over Italian. When I was in Sicily they baked a bread with red pepper on the outside I had with a sandwich (don't remember the name of it) that was to die for.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> I successfully postponed cooking it until tonight, I might do a food pic when I do it.


Since we're all going to die anyway I'm pigging out on onion rings.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> I like the little heat from the red pepper which is why I like Sicilian food over Italian. When I was in Sicily they baked a bread with red pepper on the outside I had with a sandwich (don't remember the name of it) that was to die for.


I'm alone on the heat I'm my house......well my boy is coming around.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Since we're all going to die anyway I'm pigging out on onion rings.
> 
> View attachment 4502570


Place near(ish) me makes reference-grade onion rings. The real money shot is their chipotle aioli. With the rings ( and a 25er of Elysian Contact Haze) that is a meal in itself. I’m trying to do keto, but those rings are my (your favorite term of emphasis here!) Kryptonite.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Since we're all going to die anyway I'm pigging out on onion rings.
> 
> View attachment 4502570


I can make a pretty damn good beer batter that I love to make rings and poppers! Can't wait I have some jalapeños in my tent.......lots of flowers and a bunch about a inch long


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4502572


Your reveg is herming


----------



## home-grown (Mar 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Since we're all going to die anyway I'm pigging out on onion rings.
> 
> View attachment 4502570
> [/QUO quit scaring my ass LGrass!!
> lmao The rings do look fire


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2020)

Hanging quote


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Place near(ish) me makes reference-grade onion rings. The real money shot is their chipotle aioli. With the rings ( and a 25er of Elysian Contact Haze) that is a meal in itself. I’m trying to do keto, but those rings are my (your favorite term of emphasis here!) Kryptonite.
> 
> View attachment 4502571


That sounds pretty good. Mine were just A&W rings, only dipping sauce is ketchup if you're into that.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That sounds pretty good. Mine were just A&W rings, only dipping sauce is ketchup if you're into that.


I adore a spicy pink sauce with rings. BK had okay rings made better by their spicy pink dipping sauce.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That sounds pretty good. Mine were just A&W rings, only dipping sauce is ketchup if you're into that.


One of my first real jobs was making home-made onion rings (fries too) at an A&W.
I smelled of onions 24-7 for like 8 months or so.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I adore a spicy pink sauce with rings. BK had okay rings made better by their spicy pink dipping sauce.


I just googled bk onion rings and it doesn't look like they sell the sauce in Canada. I can't get past the smell of burger king, to me it smells like a boys locker room. 

it's on top secret recipes, I should try it.








Burger King Zesty Onion Ring Sauce


You can use this copycat Burger King zesty onion ring sauce recipe on burgers, sandwiches, or anything you like! Learn how to make the top-secret recipe here.




topsecretrecipes.com







GreatwhiteNorth said:


> One of my first real jobs was making home-made onion rings (fries too) at an A&W.
> I smelled of onions 24-7 for like 8 months or so.


Brutal. Do you still like their food?


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2020)

I think it was this place in Palmdale that had hand made onion rings almost the size of the plate, they were excellent, however that was many moons ago. They may have changed hands since then. It was worth the trip from Edwards to go get them.








38335 N. 90th Street East Littlerock CA 93543 Mon-Fri: 9A-9P Sundays 9A-6P


38335 90th Street East., Littlerock CA 93543 ORDER: (661) 944-1243



californiacheeseburgers.com


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> I think it was this place in Palmdale that had hand made onion rings almost the size of the plate, they were excellent, however that was many moons ago. They may have changed hands since then. It was worth the trip from Edwards to go get them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


~salivate~


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 12, 2020)

In an old oak tree in my front field. 1st time I've seen them in 35 yr here


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> I think it was this place in Palmdale that had hand made onion rings almost the size of the plate, they were excellent, however that was many moons ago. They may have changed hands since then. It was worth the trip from Edwards to go get them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Menu is so small it's really hard to tell. 









Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4502609
> In an old oak tree in my front field. 1st time I've seen them in 35 yr here


bald eagle?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Menu is so small it's really hard to tell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep. there was a golden eagle next about 35 yrs ago,saw them for 2 yrs, neighbors said they had beennesting there for 3 yrs before I moved in


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4502609
> In an old oak tree in my front field. 1st time I've seen them in 35 yr here


Tweaked it a bit.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> Tweaked it a bit.View attachment 4502617


such majestic beasts.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> yep. there was a golden eagle next about 35 yrs ago,saw them for 2 yrs, neighbors said they had beennesting there for 3 yrs before I moved in


Neat! Bald eagles started nesting in Hamilton Ontario in 2013 for the first time in 50 years. I think we offered them poutine and a heath card so they'd stay.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Your reveg is herming


Had a feeling when I saw the skirt...


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> such majestic beasts.
> 
> View attachment 4502618


I saw a flock of them munching on some dead calves that didn't make it through the winter when I was hunting in Kansas.


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> One of my first real jobs was making home-made onion rings (fries too) at an A&W.
> I smelled of onions 24-7 for like 8 months or so.


In my previous life I had a girlfriend that worked at CJ's, never lost my appetite for her...lol.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Mar 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> I think it was this place in Palmdale that had hand made onion rings almost the size of the plate, they were excellent, however that was many moons ago. They may have changed hands since then. It was worth the trip from Edwards to go get them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit now I'm craving a double double or 3x2 animal style


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Brutal. Do you still like their food?


I haven't eaten at one for over 20 years but the rings were legendary so I made them once in my moms kitchen as a surprise to her.

She came home to the biggest flour/hot grease mess you can imagine.
She loved them, but forbade me from ever making them in her kitchen again.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I haven't eaten at one for over 20 years but the rings were legendary so I made them once in my moms kitchen as a surprise to her.
> 
> She came home to the biggest flour/hot grease mess you can imagine.
> She loved them, but forbade me from ever making them in her kitchen again.


mmm the smell of hot grease that lingers in your house forever. Can't say I blame her.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> mmm the smell of hot grease that lingers in your house forever. Can't say I blame her.


Just open the tent and turn the exhaust fan off.


----------



## lokie (Mar 12, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I haven't eaten at one for over 20 years but the rings were legendary so I made them once in my moms kitchen as a surprise to her.
> 
> She came home to the biggest flour/hot grease mess you can imagine.
> She loved them, but forbade me from ever making them in her kitchen again.


They are good. 
I've learned that a small order is all I want though.
Once I ordered the large and consumed them in short order.

On the way home I had to stop and get out of the car.
My eyes had started to burn from the noxious fumes.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 12, 2020)

Cleaned under the couches and started putting away fall/winter clothes. I think I’m going to finally finish trimming my winter harvest today. Been sitting in a cardboard box for months lol. I have a whole 8 tier drying rack full of larf in the garage I need to make into hash still. Fuck!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Cleaned under the couches and started putting away fall/winter clothes. I think I’m going to finally finish trimming my winter harvest today. Been sitting in a cardboard box for months lol. I have a whole 8 tier drying rack full of larf in the garage I need to make into hash still. Fuck!


I'm sitting on an any day now I might be able to cut. And stretching a few popcorn balls until the party. Wish I was close enough to assist you.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 12, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm sitting on an any day now I might be able to cut. And stretching a few popcorn balls until the party. Wish I was close enough to assist you.


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> started putting away fall/winter clothes.


You know winter is coming back this weekend right?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> You know winter is coming back this weekend right?


I kept a few things out.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> You know winter is coming back this weekend right?


It went away? Damn the summers are too short here.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 12, 2020)

It's been a nice couple of days.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 4502916
> 
> It's been a nice couple of days.


You're just a little higher than me. In latitude. Probably standards to. But that's my weather.


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> It went away? Damn the summers are too short here.


Record high in Sac today, 82. 50's this weekend.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> Record high is Sac today, 82. 50's this weekend.


I've seen 50+ 3 times since Sept. Less than 20% possible sun. Rough fall and winter for plants type hobbies.


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I've seen 50+ 3 times since Sept. Less than 20% possible sun. Rough fall and winter for plants type hobbies.


CMH's make enough heat, when on...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> CMH's make enough heat, when on...


LOL.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Hanging quote


Better or worse than hanging chad?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> such majestic beasts.
> 
> View attachment 4502618


Interesting choice of truck. I assumed they'd be Chevy or Ford all the way.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 13, 2020)

Looked at our rrsp while doing some banking... I shouldn't have done that. I think I'm gonna cry.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

I finally figured out how to keep the cat from eating my plants! "Fish Shack" Kitty Tenders. Can't attach pics.?????


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I finally figured out how to keep the cat from eating my plants! "Fish Shack" Kitty Tenders. Can't attach pics.?????


Too many corona psychos on giggle info.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

Woop wwoop.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> Record high in Sac today, 82. 50's this weekend.


Our record today is 88 we hit 87.... Probably at least 80 until November now...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Our record today is 88 we hit 87.... Probably at least 80 until November now...


There goes my outdoor time. And electric bill.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 13, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> There goes my outdoor time. And electric bill.


Yeah. AC stays on...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Yeah. AC stays on...


I hide in the basement when it hits 80+. 64-68 there.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 13, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I hide in the basement when it hits 80+. 64-68 there.


I do not have a basement, and 80+ happens 10 months out of 12.
It’s when the local temps exceed 120 that I’ll start to fret.
At least the cojonesvirus doesn’t have the balls for that kind of heat.


----------



## raratt (Mar 13, 2020)

Found out the rear slave cyl on the Toy left front was replaced with the wrong one, so when I was trying to expand the brake shoe it was retracting. Problem solved, brake adjusted and wheel put back on.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I do not have a basement, and 80+ happens 10 months out of 12.
> It’s when the local temps exceed 120 that I’ll start to fret.
> At least the cojonesvirus doesn’t have the balls for that kind of heat.


From the MI U.P. along the straights. Acclimatized to 70's. I feel for you.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 13, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> From the MI U.P. along the straights. Acclimatized to 70's. I feel for you.


I miss fireflies. And proper thunderstorms.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I miss fireflies. And proper thunderstorms.


That's funny. I'm the only organic lawn on the block. I have the only fireflies and a ton of them. Thunderstorms are my favorite natural events.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I do not have a basement, and 80+ happens 10 months out of 12.
> It’s when the local temps exceed 120 that I’ll start to fret.
> At least the cojonesvirus doesn’t have the balls for that kind of heat.


Same. No basements in Florida. I wish I had one again. I would hibernate when humidity is 197


----------



## raratt (Mar 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> proper thunderstorms.


I don't miss Kansas thunderstorms AT ALL!


jerryb73 said:


> Same. No basements in Florida. I wish I had one again. I would hibernate when humidity is 197


We had a day on Guam where it was 98 with humidity to match. My dad was visiting from Oregon, he about melted. I was acclimated to it and even I was hot.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> I don't miss Kansas thunderstorms AT ALL!
> 
> We had a day on Guam where it was 98 with humidity to match. My dad was visiting from Oregon, he about melted. I was acclimated to it and even I was hot.


We get some crazy ones. Nothing like the show you get. Did have an F1 bounce down the street a few years back. If it wasn't for an old lady and a kid, I would have watched it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 13, 2020)

Getting ready for the big move so i can start the house. Gotta move the shipping container from there

to it’s new home next to the shop here on the new pad i’m working on right now


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 13, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I finally figured out how to keep the cat from eating my plants! "Fish Shack" Kitty Tenders. Can't attach pics.?????


Sweet did you cook the cat? I'd eat that pussy all day!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Sweet did you cook the cat? I'd eat that pussy all day!


No animals or people were injured in the making of this content. *****Chicken represented by a third party*****


----------



## raratt (Mar 13, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> We get some crazy ones. Nothing like the show you get. Did have an F1 bounce down the street a few years back. If it wasn't for an old lady and a kid, I would have watched it.


My interest in meteorology was heightened when I lived in Ks, it was self preservation because I had to drive 60+ mi out to the missile complexes to work.


----------



## raratt (Mar 13, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Getting ready for the big move so i can start the house. Gotta move the shipping container from there
> View attachment 4503709
> to it’s new home next to the shop here on the new pad i’m working on right now
> View attachment 4503710


Time for another truck load of gravel?


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> Time for another truck load of gravel?


Yup. As soon as it drys out after this rain coming.
I need probably like 5 truck and transfers.


----------



## raratt (Mar 13, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Yup. As soon as it drys out after this rain coming.
> I need probably like 5 truck and transfers.


Shouldn't take long to dry out. Might get some rain till Wed, but nothing more I can see until the 23rd-ish. Another cold storm with not much rain though.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 13, 2020)

Washed dishes and ate some soup and stew. Soup with crushed orange habanero and stew with crushed green habanero. Family been sick all week. We tried quarantine but my damn mother-in-law came over. 2 days later everybody sick af.



__ https://www.facebook.com/100006381690446/posts/2891800487709313


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> I don't miss Kansas thunderstorms AT ALL!
> 
> We had a day on Guam where it was 98 with humidity to match. My dad was visiting from Oregon, he about melted. I was acclimated to it and even I was hot.


We had a tornado warning here coupla days ago. They don’t know from tornadoes here.


----------



## raratt (Mar 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> We had a tornado warning here coupla days ago. They don’t know from tornadoes here.


Tehema county seems to be a magnet for them.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 13, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Washed dishes and ate some soup and stew. Soup with crushed orange habanero and stew with crushed green habanero. Family been sick all week. We tried quarantine but my damn mother-in-law came over. 2 days later everybody sick af.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/100006381690446/posts/2891800487709313


Label explains all

( can’t post a fucking image for some reason. A ballena of Corona Familiar)


----------



## sarahJane211 (Mar 13, 2020)

Finished mounting the solar panels to power my grow tent.
The cows weren't much help.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> Finished mounting the solar panels to power my grow tent.
> The cows weren't much help.
> View attachment 4503809


What are you powering?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> No animals or people were injured in the making of this content. *****Chicken represented by a third party*****


You would get lockjaw first.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Mar 13, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> What are you powering?


HLG240 + 2 Chinese Quantum boards (not at full power) .... the 2 x330w panels should average 2 units of electricity/day in real life.
For some reason solar panels only seem to give 1/2 the advertised power.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> HLG240 + 2 Chinese Quantum boards (not at full power) .... the 2 x330w panels should give me 2 units of electricity/day.
> For some reason solar panels only seem to give 1/2 the advertised power in real life.


Over rated wattage. Where have we heard that before? So 200 W in sunlight? I was curious. Not an electrician. Hope your set up is correct. Check lighting forums. Ballast is way too small for boards.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 13, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> Finished mounting the solar panels to power my grow tent.
> The cows weren't much help.
> View attachment 4503809


Are those Zebu cattle?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 13, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Are those Zebu cattle?


I only see that hump on one


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I only see that hump on one


We know who you have your eye on.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 13, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> We know who you have your eye on.


lol do you know this joke?

“you picked the ugly one!”


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> lol do you know this joke?
> 
> “you picked the ugly one!”


LOL."The ugly ones pick me!"


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 13, 2020)

Just collected some eggs, one is eggceedingly bigger then the rest!!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Just collected some eggs, one is eggceedingly bigger then the rest!!
> View attachment 4503904
> View attachment 4503903


Please keep the chicken modification process to your self. Cartoon says enough.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Just collected some eggs, one is eggceedingly bigger then the rest!!
> View attachment 4503904
> View attachment 4503903


Wonder if that’s a double-yolker


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Wonder if that’s a double-yolker


It's at least " The yolk" of the day.


----------



## spek9 (Mar 14, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> Finished mounting the solar panels to power my grow tent.
> The cows weren't much help.
> View attachment 4503809


Where my house is situated, in the winter, I get very little sunlight, so I take two 100W solar panels from outside and put one into each of my two flowering tents (1000W & 600W) to keep the system charged through the winter


----------



## raratt (Mar 14, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> HLG240 + 2 Chinese Quantum boards (not at full power) .... the 2 x330w panels should average 2 units of electricity/day in real life.
> For some reason solar panels only seem to give 1/2 the advertised power.


They are rated at the peak power output in perfect conditions. They produce the most power when they are pointed straight at the sun which is why they make some sun tracking mounts for them. A cheaper way is to mount them to an average of the sun's angle during the year depending on latitude, or to achieve peak power during summer months.


----------



## raratt (Mar 14, 2020)

There is water falling from the sky.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> There is water falling from the sky.


So much for mowing the lawn today. 

SH420


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 14, 2020)

My kids home from school for three weeks? I see some lawn maintenance in the near future.


----------



## raratt (Mar 14, 2020)

I hav


MICHI-CAN said:


> My kids home from school for three weeks? I see some lawn maintenance in the near future.


I have some some walls that need washed/painted, send them over...lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> I hav
> 
> I have some some walls that need washed/painted, send them over...lol


So he can watch you demonstrate?


----------



## raratt (Mar 14, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> So he can watch you demonstrate?


Wax on...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> Wax on...


 ... whacks o - oh look! Houses!!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> I hav
> 
> I have some some walls that need washed/painted, send them over...lol


I have the same that needs to be done here... but it's not just the walls. We actually need to have all the walls, ceilings, floors, ducts, and 100% of our belongings that are in the house, either cleaned, painted, or replaced. 
There was a fire next door 4 months ago... long story, short, we need to leave our house for a few weeks. Not looking forward to it but we're getting a remodel of sorts and some new shit. 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Mar 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> ... whacks o - oh look! Houses!!


Close the curtains if you are going to do that...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> Close the curtains if you are going to do that...


Good advice. I don’t want the neighbors to walk away disappointed.


----------



## raratt (Mar 14, 2020)

My dog is making me crazy today, like it's may fault it rained. She HAS to be in my face, and won't lie down. She likes to rest her head on my keyboard, that is a little annoying.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> My dog is making me crazy today, like it's may fault it rained. She HAS to be in my face, and won't lie down. She likes to rest her head on my keyboard, that is a little annoying.


Get her one of her own and stop watching cat videos.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 14, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Get her one of her own and stop watching bacon videos.


Fify


----------



## raratt (Mar 14, 2020)

She will whine when dog video's are on TV, like she wants to play with them. I refuse to get another dog though.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> She will whine when dog video's are on TV, like she wants to play with them. I refuse to get another dog though.


Another now would be a betrayal. Two at the same time or just one. I've had some vindictive dogs as the result of adoptions.


----------



## lokie (Mar 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> She will whine when dog video's are on TV, like she wants to play with them. I refuse to get another dog though.


Dexter has learned the music jingles of the commercials.

Now if he is feeling lazy he will not move from the bedroom and still growl at the dogs on TV in the living room,
even though he is not in the room to see them for himself.


----------



## raratt (Mar 14, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Another now would be a betrayal. Two at the same time or just one. I've had some vindictive dogs as the result of adoptions.


We've added dogs to the herd before without a problem, We had 3 at one time. Cats are a different story. They had a literal pissing contest between two neutered males.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> We've added dogs to the herd before without a problem, We had 3 at one time. Cats are a different story. They had a literal pissing contest between two neutered males.


We had 6 cats at one point... and 5 dogs.
Down to 2 cats and 4 dogs.

fuckin cats pissed on everything!

SH420


----------



## raratt (Mar 14, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> We had 6 cats at one point... and 5 dogs.
> Down to 2 cats and 4 dogs.
> 
> fuckin cats pissed on everything!
> ...


Besides shredding the furniture, I'm done with them.


----------



## lokie (Mar 14, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> We had 6 cats at one point... and 5 dogs.
> Down to 2 cats and 4 dogs.
> 
> fuckin cats pissed on everything!
> ...


My ex had a cat when we _met_.

My ex *had *a cat when we met!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> Besides shredding the furniture, I'm done with them.


1 is pretty much done. She's indoor/outdoor. She's been good. 
The other is my mouser/bird catcher. She's strictly outside but she's been known to sneak in and kick it on the beds... haven't caught her pissing.

I'm kinda done too. 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Mar 14, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> 1 is pretty much done. She's indoor/outdoor. She's been good.
> The other is my mouser/bird catcher. She's strictly outside but she's been known to sneak in and kick it on the beds... haven't caught her pissing.
> 
> I'm kinda done too.
> ...


We had one that was trying to open a kitchen cabinet door to get at a mouse. I had no idea what he was doing at the time, till I looked at the butter on the counter that it had been eating. Ours were all indoor.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> We had one that was trying to open a kitchen cabinet door to get at a mouse. I had no idea what he was doing at the time, till I looked at the butter on the counter that it had been eating. Ours were all indoor.


We never had mice when my mother-in-law stayed here. She had like 16 cats lol. My pit bull mutt catches big rats and gophers in the yards. Even killed a cute calico kitty that wandered into our yard last year. That one pissed me off. I catch all the mice that try to infiltrate the fort. Threw 3 in the trash so far this week. There was 2 in one trap. Morons.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 14, 2020)

I had a gig today about 50 miles away. I drove there 80+ mph, and the same back home. I have NEVER seen it so empty, it was beautiful. Almost everyone I met at this wedding refused to shake my hand, I really enjoyed that, too. The pastor said, "Sorry, I'm not shaking hands this week." To which I replied, "I totally get it, I wouldn't even speak to you if I didn't have to..." I thought I was being funny, and as is so often the case, I was the only one. My contract with this family was from 3-3:30pm, they didn't even get there until 4:30pm. I told them after starting to play that I had another gig in the city, and I would have to leave for that unless they wanted to pay for a sub to take my place. They insisted I stay, so I got paid twice. So nice. I stopped to get some take out for the first time in weeks. I was watching the dude at the window and I was thinking how slow he moved and how stupid he looked. But I decided to chat him up, anyway - "Is business slower these days?" He replied, "Yeah, well it's a kinda cold out, but we'll be booming this summer!" I said, "this virus is probably a factor..." He said, "Oh, yeah. Well, that too." He was even dumber than I imagined. People rarely let me down...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 14, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I had a gig today about 50 miles away. I drove there 80+ mph, and the same back home. I have NEVER seen it so empty, it was beautiful. Almost everyone I met for this wedding refused to shake my hand, I really enjoyed that, too. The pastor said, "Sorry, I'm not shaking hands this week." To which I replied, "I totally get it, I wouldn't even speak to you if I didn't have to..." I thought I was being funny, and as so often happens, I was the only one. My contract with this family was from 3-3:30pm, they didn't even get there until 4:30pm. I told them after starting to play that I had another gig in the city, and I would have to leave for that unless they wanted to pay for a sub to take my place. They insisted I stay, so I got paid twice. So nice. I stopped to get some take out for the first time in weeks. I was watching the dude at the window and I was thinking how slow he moved and how stupid he looked. But I decided to chat him up anyway - "Is business slower these days?" He replied, "Yeah, well it's a kinda cold out, but we'll be booming this summer!" I said, "this virus is probably a factor..." He said, "Oh, yeah. Well, that too." He was even dumber than I imagined. People rarely let me down...


The key is low expectations.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2020)

Got my main system cleaned and back up.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> The key is low expectations.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 15, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Got my main system cleaned and back up.


There's an awful joke in my head, but I will be a gentleman. (For a change )


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 15, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Got my main system cleaned and back up.


Colonoscopy?


----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2020)

I use dulcolax when mine is clogged up.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> I use dulcolax when mine is clogged up.


I have an Apple. The only thing that unclogs it is hard, cold cash.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 15, 2020)

Just pulled some sourdough bread out of the oven. It didn't turn out as I had wanted. I was planning on making a couple round loaves but I fell asleep last night and over proofed the dough before shaping. When I woke up this morning I quickly shaped it into batards/large baguettes and put it into the refrigerator for about five hours before pulling it out when I started heating up the oven. I didn't score the middle one deep enough. Regardless, it's still better than bread bought at the grocery store. Now I'm getting ready to start some extra sour rye for corned beef sandwiches to make with St Patty's day leftovers. I also make my own corned beef and just pulled a chunk of brisket from the brine and vacuum packed it. I didn't want it sitting in the brine any longer than ten days.


----------



## 420God (Mar 15, 2020)

One of my counties sent me almost 30 deer to clean up so I'm working today to get them cleaned up before the highway dept. gets back out tomorrow.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 15, 2020)

420God said:


> One of my counties sent me almost 30 deer to clean up so I'm working today to get them cleaned up before the highway dept. gets back out tomorrow.
> View attachment 4505167


Count me in! Save me some heart, liver and steaks!


----------



## 420God (Mar 15, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Count me in! Save me some heart, liver and steaks!


Most of these are from over the Winter. I don't think I had one that was salvageable. I dragged what's left into the woods to feed the wildlife.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 15, 2020)

420God said:


> Most of these are from over the Winter. I don't think I had one that was salvageable. I dragged what's left into the woods to feed the wildlife.


Oh man I bet that was fun


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 15, 2020)

Watered my plants, six mile hike with the lady and watched bad TV.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 15, 2020)

420God said:


> One of my counties sent me almost 30 deer to clean up so I'm working today to get them cleaned up before the highway dept. gets back out tomorrow.
> View attachment 4505167


Do you have any wearing get well balloons, .............can you stage a corona extra and just say no sign or perhaps do the glory hole thing with a sharpie ..............thank you I really need this humorous relief I just spent four days with my two kids , their spouses and kids all cooped up in a house while I was working on it and the cable and internet was out ...........we really need something to keep these people occupied or they will drive a man like me to drinking...........literally we went drinking every night.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Colonoscopy?


Gesundheit


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 16, 2020)

What the he'll. Coffee is up ready to go. Gotta get things done it's all about the money right now. See some yards need to be done. 

Peace


----------



## sarahJane211 (Mar 16, 2020)

I watered my plants and watched the Buffalo out the window ........


Then started a clone from my Red Diesel photo.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2020)

Made my new buckets this weekend. My old buckets were 5 gallon but only held 3 gallons of water. The new ones are 8 gallon and hold 5 gallons of water. Should make it a little less labour intensive during flower.


----------



## ismann (Mar 16, 2020)

Should have enough zombie kush for the zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 16, 2020)

Made a time lapse movie of TGA Agent Orange. Apparently I can't post it here. I tried using my Facebook page but it still wouldn't display here.

Go on my FB page to see it. Give me a friend request so I can let you see it.

Nothing special - just some seeds sprouting.




Maybe I can attach it - NOPE


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 16, 2020)

Bong rip! Best practice for self isolation..


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2020)

ismann said:


> Should have enough zombie kush for the zombie apocalypse.


So what is your tell that it is at the correct level of undead?


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 16, 2020)

My reclusive lifestyle seems a great fit for our current conditions. Weed is selling better than normal, and I only have to be exposed to one individual at a time. I'm even acquiring a few new clients by word of mouth, and I may have to raise my prices for a while. I order almost everything online, organic meats, bread, household staples, pretty much everything but produce. My weekend wedding schedule is the only worrisome part, I'm both grateful and nervous that they are not canceling (I have two booked each weekend.) My income isn't negatively affected, but I'm at greater risk while performing for these functions. Luckily most people are keeping their distance and foregoing social norms like shaking hands, and I've seen several people in my area donning face masks. This may be a good thing, as I won't feel like a freak wearing a face mask and disposable rubber gloves when I do have to go out to shop. They are stating that we'll be over the hump of this pandemic in July or August, that's way longer than I had anticipated. It looks like we'll be heading into another recession, as well. With the aid of my anti-social nature, I may be able to avoid this virus completely. Fingers crossed...


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 16, 2020)

Another bit of good news - my building was scheduled to have insurance inspections tomorrow, and we were notified that each of our units would need to be accessed. That would mean I would have to work all day today to consolidate everything into the back grow room. Such a pita. We just received word that because of virus concerns, they would not be entering any occupied units. YES!!! Instead of busting my ass, I'm getting ripped and binge watching shows. Little silver linings...


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> My reclusive lifestyle seems a great fit for our current conditions. Weed is selling better than normal, and I only have to be exposed to one individual at a time. I'm even acquiring a few new clients by word of mouth, and I may have to raise my prices for a while. I order almost everything online, organic meats, bread, household staples, pretty much everything but produce. My weekend wedding schedule is the only worrisome part, I'm both grateful and nervous that they are not canceling (I have two booked each weekend.) My income isn't negatively affected, but I'm at greater risk while performing for these functions. Luckily most people are keeping their distance and foregoing social norms like shaking hands, and I've seen several people in my area donning face masks. This may be a good thing, as I won't feel like a freak wearing a face mask and disposable rubber gloves when I do have to go out to shop. They are stating that we'll be over the hump of this pandemic in July or August, that's way longer than I had anticipated. It looks like we'll be heading into another recession, as well. With the aid of my anti-social nature, I may be able to avoid this virus completely. Fingers crossed...


Tyler, I'm curious, do you accept cash payments? If so how do you disinfect it?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 16, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Tyler, I'm curious, do you accept cash payments? If so how do you disinfect it?


Just like athletes foot, piss on it.

SH420


----------



## raratt (Mar 16, 2020)

I got a nap in and the telemarketers didn't wake me up. The dog actually took one also.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 16, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Just like athletes foot, piss on it.
> 
> SH420


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Works every time


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 16, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Tyler, I'm curious, do you accept cash payments? If so how do you disinfect it?


Almost entirely cash. What I'm doing is spreading the cash out in a cardboard box and wetting it with Lysol spray. Once it dries, I put it in another cardboard money box. Then I wash the shit out of my hands. I then recite a short prayer...


----------



## Bareback (Mar 16, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Another bit of good news - my building was scheduled to have insurance inspections tomorrow, and we were notified that each of our units would need to be accessed. That would mean I would have to work all day today to consolidate everything into the back grow room. Such a pita. We just received word that because of virus concerns, they would not be entering any occupied units. YES!!! Instead of busting my ass, I'm getting ripped and binge watching shows. Little silver linings...


So Tyler whatcha watching...... I just started nurse Jackie . It’s ok and there’s not much left on Netflix that I haven’t seen or tried to and couldn’t get interested in.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 16, 2020)

Bareback said:


> So Tyler whatcha watching...... I just started nurse Jackie . It’s ok and there’s not much left on Netflix that I haven’t seen or tried to and couldn’t get interested in.


I'm watching stupid blockbusters that I missed, like the last two Avengers, Gemini Man, Lucy, etc.. Most are REALLY stupid and mindless, just what the doctor ordered. I'm also obsessed with Hot Ones on YT, I have 8 seasons of that on which to catch up. It is the most interesting interview show I've seen - The host and guests eat progressively hotter wings while attempting to have a normal conversation. Almost all of your fav celebrities have participated. The pain from the capsaicin really breaks down their walls and makes them vulnerable in a way you wouldn't see under normal circumstances, makes for great natural comedy and drama. I'm avoiding watching more quality programming that would demand something of me, like Peaky Blinders, Mad Men, etc.. I also love High Maintenance on HBO, about a friendly NYC weed dealer that interacts with the most interesting people. Just caught up with Better Call Saul. Probably the best show on right now...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> My reclusive lifestyle seems a great fit for our current conditions. Weed is selling better than normal, and I only have to be exposed to one individual at a time. I'm even acquiring a few new clients by word of mouth, and I may have to raise my prices for a while. I order almost everything online, organic meats, bread, household staples, pretty much everything but produce. My weekend wedding schedule is the only worrisome part, I'm both grateful and nervous that they are not canceling (I have two booked each weekend.) My income isn't negatively affected, but I'm at greater risk while performing for these functions. Luckily most people are keeping their distance and foregoing social norms like shaking hands, and I've seen several people in my area donning face masks. This may be a good thing, as I won't feel like a freak wearing a face mask and disposable rubber gloves when I do have to go out to shop. They are stating that we'll be over the hump of this pandemic in July or August, that's way longer than I had anticipated. It looks like we'll be heading into another recession, as well. With the aid of my anti-social nature, I may be able to avoid this virus completely. Fingers crossed...


Pray for us St. Tyler


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm watching stupid blockbusters that I missed, like the last two Avengers, Gemini Man, Lucy, etc.. Most are REALLY stupid and mindless, just what the doctor ordered. I'm also obsessed with Hot Ones on YT, I have 8 seasons of that on which to catch up. It is the most interesting interview show I've seen - The host and guests eat progressively hotter wings while attempting to have a normal conversation. Almost all of your fav celebrities have participated. The pain from the capsaicin really breaks down their walls and makes them vulnerable in a way you wouldn't see under normal circumstances, makes for great natural comedy and drama. I'm avoiding watching more quality programming that would demand something of me, like Peaky Blinders, Mad Men, etc.. I also love High Maintenance on HBO, about a friendly NYC weed dealer that interacts with the most interesting people. Just caught up with Better Call Saul. Probably the best show on right now...


Highly recommend Person of Interest
Not sure if Prime or Netflix


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Highly recommend Person of Interest
> Not sure if Prime or Netflix


Lucy is great!


----------



## Bareback (Mar 17, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm watching stupid blockbusters that I missed, like the last two Avengers, Gemini Man, Lucy, etc.. Most are REALLY stupid and mindless, just what the doctor ordered. I'm also obsessed with Hot Ones on YT, I have 8 seasons of that on which to catch up. It is the most interesting interview show I've seen - The host and guests eat progressively hotter wings while attempting to have a normal conversation. Almost all of your fav celebrities have participated. The pain from the capsaicin really breaks down their walls and makes them vulnerable in a way you wouldn't see under normal circumstances, makes for great natural comedy and drama. I'm avoiding watching more quality programming that would demand something of me, like Peaky Blinders, Mad Men, etc.. I also love High Maintenance on HBO, about a friendly NYC weed dealer that interacts with the most interesting people. Just caught up with Better Call Saul. Probably the best show on right now...


I like hot ones also, I have watched on yt yet but it’s also showing on cable. I’m going to check out High Maintenance it sounds good, I get the image of House but totally different.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 17, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm watching stupid blockbusters that I missed, like the last two Avengers, Gemini Man, Lucy, etc.. Most are REALLY stupid and mindless, just what the doctor ordered. I'm also obsessed with Hot Ones on YT, I have 8 seasons of that on which to catch up. It is the most interesting interview show I've seen - The host and guests eat progressively hotter wings while attempting to have a normal conversation. Almost all of your fav celebrities have participated. The pain from the capsaicin really breaks down their walls and makes them vulnerable in a way you wouldn't see under normal circumstances, makes for great natural comedy and drama. I'm avoiding watching more quality programming that would demand something of me, like Peaky Blinders, Mad Men, etc.. I also love High Maintenance on HBO, about a friendly NYC weed dealer that interacts with the most interesting people. Just caught up with Better Call Saul. Probably the best show on right now...


That’s me every time I get Buffalo Wild Wings Blazin’ wings. They hurt so good. I don’t mind the burn when entering. The exit is my issue. I like to watch Hot Ones game show on cable. Funny af.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 17, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> That’s me every time I get Buffalo Wild Wings Blazin’ wings. They hurt so good. I don’t mind the burn when entering. The exit is my issue. I like to watch Hot Ones game show on cable. Funny af.


I went with my step dad to wild wings for a eating contest, he eat 75 blazing legs and can in third . He eats insanity hot stuff regularly as a part of any normal day....... and can’t figure out why he has stomach issues.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I went with my step dad to wild wings for a eating contest, he eat 75 blazing legs and can in third . He eats insanity hot stuff regularly as a part of any normal day....... and can’t figure out why he has stomach issues.


My contribution to the current crisis is to shitpost here instead of drawing down preshus resources.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 17, 2020)

Fed plants first shot of bloom nutrients. Accidentally harvested some rosemary. Just gonna get high and do laundry the rest of the day. Might put this new pantry together if I feel up to it.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 17, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Fed plants first shot of bloom nutrients. Accidentally harvested some rosemary. Just gonna get high and do laundry the rest of the day. Might put this new pantry together if I feel up to it.View attachment 4506916


A smell almost as good as Mary Jane.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 17, 2020)

I just sold 3 ozs. and have to deliver another tonight. I am going to have to raise prices, as I am running short on a few strains. So glad that this tray is coming down tonight and tomorrow - 




Lots of OG in this tray, which is great as I'm almost out. Gotta quick dry this batch and get it out the door - 






More cash wet with Lysol drying out -


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 17, 2020)

Another first for me today. I ate a newly developed popcorn flower off one of my ladies lower branches. Chewed on it tobacco style at first then chewed it up and swallowed her down. Actually was quite tasty! I decided to try this after watching a video someone here posted, after thinning a Blue Berry cookies plant he suggested taking the cuttings and either juicing, boiling or consuming them however one chose to. He mentioned that the Jamaican people have been doing this for years for medicinal reasons. With everything going on currently I figured it couldn't hurt! Anyone else every do this? Benefits or reasons too?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 17, 2020)

I'm trying to make up my mind on how to set up a 27 gal 30"x20"x14" tote. I eat a lot of greens like salad, kale, chard, spinach.......in the summer. I have been wanting to set something like this up so I can eat well all winter also. I have the tote and a bunch of 2" pots and collars. I also have a decent air pump with 4 - 5" disk air stones but I also have a bunch of pvc and 360 degree sprayers........


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 17, 2020)

Sup, sluts!
Here’s a pictorial diary of the last few weeks. I don’t have covid yet so that’s cool. Apparently I’ll be getting paid my whole salary while not working again till possibly next September.

Tied some flies.

Grew some pot. @Chunky Stool I got 10 of those wedding cake x blackberry kush to pop. Let’s see what’s inside!

went to dinner one last time.


Tied more flies. Stupid box is finally almost done.

Ate 5 grams of shrooms here. Lived multiple lifetimes and gave my brain a factory reset. 
there were 10 more photos but apparently I’m only allowed 10. Hope everyone is doing well! I love all of your penises so much!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Sup, sluts!
> Here’s a pictorial diary of the last few weeks. I don’t have covid yet so that’s cool. Apparently I’ll be getting paid my whole salary while not working again till possibly next September.
> View attachment 4506980
> Tied some flies.
> ...


Congrats! I see you are excelling at social distancing.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 17, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Congrats! I see you are excelling at social distancing.


With my hatred of 98% of the population, I’m doing alright with it


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> With my hatred of 98% of the population, I’m doing alright with it


Just think in the new school year if things pan out you'll be recommending turquoise over the net!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 17, 2020)

oh and I gave my new knife a forced patina and redid the handle.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4507047
> oh and I gave my new knife a forced patina and redid the handle.


If you drop it in that jungle it's gone until trim time.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 17, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Sup, sluts!
> Here’s a pictorial diary of the last few weeks. I don’t have covid yet so that’s cool. Apparently I’ll be getting paid my whole salary while not working again till possibly next September.
> View attachment 4506980
> Tied some flies.
> ...


Looking good! 
I was bummed about the wedding cake. Not sure what happened but I couldn't get any of them to germ. 
On the bright side, the other seeds are doing great! I'm going to repot some white snake and grape stomper today.
-- edit -- 
BTW social distancing is awesome! 
Nobody is telling me that I should get out more...


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 17, 2020)

friend took these with a drone today


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 17, 2020)

I got some stuff done for work. Ate some corned beef and cabbage, cleaned up a little here and there, had a video chat with my daughter but more than anything I hung out with you guys and stayed really high! Good day all things considered. 

SH420


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 17, 2020)

oh yeah, this is what I did today


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2020)

Day three of doing nothing and I'm bored out of my mind. I printed the coronavirus this morning, I'm trying to print a thc molecule now but I'm not sure if it will be successful.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Day three of doing nothing and I'm bored out of my mind. I printed the coronavirus this morning, I'm trying to print a thc molecule now but I'm not sure if it will be successful.
> 
> View attachment 4507379


Kinda looks like those jacks kids used to play with


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 18, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Kinda looks like those jacks kids used to play with


Caltroparona


----------



## Bareback (Mar 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Day three of doing nothing and I'm bored out of my mind. I printed the coronavirus this morning, I'm trying to print a thc molecule now but I'm not sure if it will be successful.
> 
> View attachment 4507379


I was going to say don’t step on that thing but basically that’s malt said.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 18, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I was going to say don’t step on that thing but basically that’s malt said.


I have a younger sister who was a wizard at playing jacks; she hustled all her friends and accumulated a massive amount of them. Her bedroom was a death trap, with those fuckers strewn all around.
edit: I'd steal some and weaponize them by sharpening and ambush the asshole big kid paperboy on his bike


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 18, 2020)

Took a bird bath, power has been out for 3 days now, I'm sure the Cardiologist will be pleased.
Now if I can get off the mountain.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Kinda looks like those jacks kids used to play with


Do they even make those anymore? I don't think I've seen one IRL. 



Bareback said:


> I was going to say don’t step on that thing but basically that’s malt said.


it's brittle so if you stepped on it the little balls would break off and leave sharp jagged edges. 

my thc molecule has failed three times. I scaled it up a bit and I'm trying one more time... I'm running out of things to entertain myself with.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do they even make those anymore? I don't think I've seen one IRL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well before you run out of material you should print a dil.........wait I’m sorry I didn’t mean to post that.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 18, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Took a bird bath, power has been out for 3 days now, I'm sure the Cardiologist will be pleased.
> Now if I can get off the mountain.


Can you phone your cardiologist? Do it via Skype? I hope youare ok and be care


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Well before you run out of material you should print a dil.........wait I’m sorry I didn’t mean to post that.


There are sex toy models available. I don't think PLA is terribly safe for body insertion but I'm willing to make you one


----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2020)

Tyrannosaurus pricks.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> Tyrannosaurus pricks.


Tyrannosaurus prix


----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Tyrannosaurus prix


I haven't made it through my first cup of coffee yet...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2020)

THC molecule failed again. I'm giving up on it.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Tyrannosaurus prix


Here’s one of the Grand Prix


----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2020)

T


cannabineer said:


> Here’s one of the Grand Prix
> 
> View attachment 4507493


The feeler on the front is painted white with a red tip for the blind drivers.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 18, 2020)

Began slow cooking a pork butt at 9 this morning, letting it go about 7-8 hours I think.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> There are sex toy models available. I don't think PLA is terribly safe for body insertion but I'm willing to make you one


Omg, it’s peni-sorous = pronounced penis sore ass . And thank you so much I will love it and stroke it and pet it and call it Jory.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Omg, it’s peni-sorous = pronounced penis sore ass . And thank you so much I will love it and stroke it and pet it and call it Jory.


umm that's not how you use it.


----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> umm that's not how you use it.


Any port in a storm?


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 18, 2020)

They shut my library down yesterday til April 6.  Reading the news online is NOT the same as reading a newspaper, j/s. I did stock up on books and movies.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> They shut my library down yesterday til April 6.  Reading the news online is NOT the same as reading a newspaper, j/s. I did stock up on books and movies.


here too.

You can read most public domain books for free on project gutenberg. 









Project Gutenberg


Project Gutenberg is a library of free eBooks.




www.gutenberg.org


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> here too.
> 
> You can read most public domain books for free on project gutenberg.
> 
> ...


That looks startlingly like the “grammar Nazi” logo


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> here too. You can read most public domain books for free on project gutenberg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, hun, but I am old school and have to hold the book in my hands. I just can't read ebooks or on a tablet.








7 Scientific Benefits of Reading Printed Books


In recent years, print books have seen a resurgence, and for good reason—they can be better for your brain and health, according to science. Here are just a few of the reasons why.




www.mentalfloss.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> I know, hun, but I am old school and have to hold the book in my hands. I just can't read ebooks or on a tablet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm the same way. I have a kindle but prefer the feel of a real book.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Mar 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do they even make those anymore? I don't think I've seen one IRL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wanna arm wrestle?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 18, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> Wanna arm wrestle?


I have her first, but we're gonna indian leg wrestle.

SH420


----------



## Bareback (Mar 18, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> I know, hun, but I am old school and have to hold the book in my hands. I just can't read ebooks or on a tablet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reading an ebook = very similar to reading a finnshaggy post. Especially if you like fiction.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> Wanna arm wrestle?





shrxhky420 said:


> I have her first, but we're gonna indian leg wrestle.
> 
> SH420


lol I'd probably have a better chance of winning at leg wrestling.


----------



## Joedank (Mar 18, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4507180View attachment 4507182View attachment 4507183
> friend took these with a drone today


Emerald bay looking sexy! That big dump the other day was like salt in the wound for resort employees after a rough snow year. 
today I laid off all 140 of my hourly employees.. resort isclosed until summer wedding season.. bummer


----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2020)

Watered the girls this morning and adjusted the return fan timer. 63 is a little cooler than I want in there. Kitchen cleaned up from cooking last night. Clothes are in the dryer. Might need to hold the couch down for a bit.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm the same way. I have a kindle but prefer the feel of a real book.


Wait we still talking about the T-Rex pecker?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Emerald bay looking sexy! That big dump the other day was like salt in the wound for resort employees after a rough snow year.
> today I laid off all 140 of my hourly employees.. resort isclosed until summer wedding season.. bummer


Some of the nicest blue bird ski days.....hung the skis up in the shop  if we get a dump I'm gettin out my other skis and skining it.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Wait we still talking about the T-Rex pecker?


This thread sometimes moves faster than covid-19, you have to keep up.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> This thread sometimes moves faster than covid-19, you have to keep up.


You should expand the set.
Velocipecker
Triceracox 
Diplodickus
Liopleurodong


----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Diplodickus


Doubleheader?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> There are sex toy models available. I don't think PLA is terribly safe for body insertion but I'm willing to make you one


What condoms are for!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> What condoms are for!


Condoms don't always work......I'll let you search "one guy one jar"..............bad decisions are made every day!





Seriously don't search for that, it's pretty fucked up!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I'd probably have a better chance of winning at leg wrestling.


I have a feeling after all the shit talking I've done, you'll just "accidentally slip" and drop your foot right on my balls... maybe we just arm wrestle. 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Condoms don't always work......I'll let you search "one guy one jar"..............bad decisions are made every day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blue waffle, yummy. 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Blue waffle, yummy.
> 
> SH420


How do you top that......


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> How do you top that......


Ice cream 

2 girls 1 cup

SH420


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 18, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Ice cream
> 
> 2 girls 1 cup
> 
> SH420


waffle cone


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 18, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> What condoms are for!


I see you've given this more thought than I have... another customer?



shrxhky420 said:


> I have a feeling after all the shit talking I've done, you'll just "accidentally slip" and drop your foot right on my balls... maybe we just arm wrestle.
> 
> SH420


 I'd never do that. I want my leg wrestling win to be righteous


----------



## lokie (Mar 18, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Caltroparona


had to look that one up.



That would get some attention. Quickly.


----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2020)

lokie said:


> had to look that one up.
> 
> 
> 
> That would get some attention. Quickly.


I found nothing for it... strange.


----------



## lokie (Mar 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> I found nothing for it... strange.


Caltroparona 

Had to break it down
Caltrop


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2020)

lokie said:


> Caltroparona
> 
> Had to break it down
> Caltrop


California caltrops - they’re organic, man


----------



## doublejj (Mar 18, 2020)

Up on the farm I have a stringer of these tied together that we stretch across the driveway road just inside the gate, after we lock the gate for the night.....


OOOPs sorry wrong thread


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2020)

LOL maybe you do but that's not your pic.......


----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2020)

They make them a little larger on base, we called them tank traps. They are 4" angle iron about 3 feet tall.


----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL maybe you do but that's not your pic.......


If that's a requirement now I'm going to have to just sit here and look pretty.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 18, 2020)

lokie said:


> had to look that one up.
> 
> 
> 
> That would get some attention. Quickly.


Damn. I only had jacks and rubber balls.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 18, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Damn. I only had jacks and rubber balls.


The worst was when you were in the middle of jacks and couldn't finish... ended up with blue balls. 

SH420


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 18, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Up on the farm I have a stringer of these tied together that we stretch across the driveway road just inside the gate, after we lock the gate for the night.....
> View attachment 4507825
> 
> OOOPs sorry wrong thread


A quick tack weld to romex staples work well for personnel.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 18, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> The worst was when you were in the middle of jacks and couldn't finish... ended up with blue balls.
> 
> SH420


The Hulme sisters did that to most .


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 18, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> The Hulme sisters did that to most .




SH420


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 18, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4507844
> 
> SH420


Or so I heard.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> A quick tack weld to romex staples work well for personnel.


LOL oh man!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> They make them a little larger on base, we called them tank traps. They are 4" angle iron about 3 feet tall.


I always knew that some of the stuff I learned in the Army would pay off....


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL oh man!


I grew up in the woods with paranoid geniuses. Glad I'm just paranoid.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 18, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I always knew that some of the stuff I learned in the Army would pay off....


If they're sending a tank????????????


----------



## doublejj (Mar 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL maybe you do but that's not your pic.......


You are correct I just grabbed that pic as an example because I don't have any pics of the ones on the farm. The ones I use are a little different. Here is a set I am currently working on to put down by the greenhouses. Your not gonna get very far on our road with 4 flat tires lol...
That's my electric trike.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 18, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> If they're sending a tank????????????


they work really well against cars too....


----------



## lokie (Mar 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL maybe you do but that's not your pic.......


You have viewed the work @doublejj does?

Do you not agree that security is a priority?

What would be gained by trying to deceive you over $50?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I grew up in the woods with paranoid geniuses. Glad I'm just paranoid.


Yeah and "Hunting Spots" yeah I've had nails in boards and wires I've stumbled upon......


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 18, 2020)

doublejj said:


> You are correct I just grabbed that pic as an example because I don't have any pics of the ones on the farm. The ones I use are a little different. Here is a set I am currently working on to put down by the greenhouses. Your not gonna get very far on our road with 4 flat tires lol...
> That's my electric trike.
> View attachment 4507850


Aluminum roofing nails in ply wood work well. Not as pretty.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2020)

Make em out of alu.....


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah and "Hunting Spots" yeah I've had nails in boards and wires I've stumbled upon......


Hoping that is reduced. Tired of dismantling boobie traps around bag toss outs while attempting to hike a stream or creek fishing.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Make em out of alu.....


They tend to be hollow. And wear off really fast.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> They tend to be hollow. And wear off really fast.


Hollow? How so? Make them out of alu rod....higher the grade the better.....


----------



## doublejj (Mar 18, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Aluminum roofing nails in ply wood work well. Not as pretty.


I have a few of these (bear deterrent's  ) placed at strategic spots covered with leaves.
*my pic


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2020)

Actually a high grade SS in tube could be bad ass and not magnetic.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Hollow? How so? Make them out of alu rod....higher the grade the better.....


Straight out of the box. Not sure how or why. But most end up hollow. I ran a header making nails for two years. 80 hrs/wk.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 18, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I have a few of these (bear deterrent's  ) placed at strategic spots covered with leaves.
> *my pic
> View attachment 4507863


Hope they had their shots. I would increase spacing to 14".


----------



## doublejj (Mar 18, 2020)

I bought a few of these too.....

You can load them with pepper spray rounds to protect a dwelling....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 18, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I bought a few of these too.....
> View attachment 4507875
> You can load them with pepper spray rounds to protect a dwelling....


Gotta mount it firmly or the device will become the projectile.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 18, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Gotta mount it firmly or the device will become the projectile.


ziptie it to a tree branch.....


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 18, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I bought a few of these too.....
> View attachment 4507875
> You can load them with pepper spray rounds to protect a dwelling....


Made something similar with Empty shell"primer only", 2 pieces copper tube, spring, end cap, penny with hole drilled in it and a piece of string. Usually dental floss. Waxed.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 18, 2020)

I mowed the yard with a push mower today. 
Had to bag the grass, which was mucho not fun-o. 

It's the only exercise I get these days... and I still hate it.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 18, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Made something similar with Empty shell"primer only", 2 pieces copper tube, spring, end cap, penny with hole drilled in it and a piece of string. Usually dental floss. Waxed.


I tried making my own...didn't work dependably....these work every time. Just knowing someone is approaching gives you an advantage...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 18, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I mowed the yard with a push mower today.
> Had to bag the grass, which was mucho not fun-o.
> 
> It's the only exercise I get these days... and I still hate it.


First day of spring tomorrow. Leaves fell after it snowed. Big mess. A few hundred bulbs and tubers to get out and in the ground. Love the results. Despise the effort too often.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 18, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I tried making my own...didn't work dependably....these work every time. Just knowing someone is approaching gives you an advantage...


These were just toys or pranks. Grew up with guns, powder and gasoline. I have some nice outdoor party tricks. And a ton of info I hope I'm never thankful for.


----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I tried making my own...didn't work dependably....these work every time. Just knowing someone is approaching gives you an advantage...


And claymores make a mess...


----------



## doublejj (Mar 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> And claymores make a mess...


You just aim these 12ga with birdshot at their kneecap......not trying to kill anybody


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> And claymores make a mess...


Never mind. Can't post that thought.


----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2020)

On a positive note I see some blue sky out there.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 18, 2020)

doublejj said:


> You just aim these 12ga with birdshot at their kneecap......not trying to kill anybody


I'd be refilling with rock salt. Pellets don't always heal. Salt cleans the wound.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2020)

doublejj said:


> You just aim these 12ga with birdshot at their kneecap......not trying to kill anybody


Salt fuckin hurts! I remember back in the day on prolly my RM125 Gettin chased down.........shit that hurts!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Salt fuckin hurts! I remember back in the. Day on prolly my RM125 Gettin chased down.........shit that hurts!


Damn 125's. Mine did the same for me.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2020)

LOL


MICHI-CAN said:


> Damn 125's. Mine did the same for me.


 Got a 250 soon after.....baaaraaht!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 18, 2020)

I could probably hold a retreat at the farm and teach this stuff.......but no. Not a good idea, this is the best i can do.


----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Damn 125's. Mine did the same for me.


My first bike was a Honda 450, dad knew I'd do something stupid on a dirt bike.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'd be refilling with rock salt. Pellets don't always heal. Salt cleans the wound.


Illegal in California; they consider it a salt weapon.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 18, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I could probably hold a retreat at the farm and teach this stuff.......but no. Not a good idea, this is the best i can do.


Write a how to for dummies. I know I've shown enough some tricks. And they paid for it eventually.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> My first bike was a Honda 450, dad knew I'd do something stupid on a dirt bike.


First dirbike was a 50......got a paper route kicked ass and bought it..............i was 32.........LOL I kid.......was prolly about 11.


----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Illegal in California;


What isn't?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> First dirbike was a 50......got a paper route kicked ass and bought it..............i was 32.........LOL I kid.......was prolly about 11.


Rupp w/ chrome bling kit and 5 hp Briggs at 5 yrs. old. Still have a scar from leaning against the tailpipe picking her up.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> What isn't?


Smart ass ettes. That is how you spell assets?


----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Rupp w/ chrome bling kit and 5 hp Briggs at 5 yrs. old. Still have a scar from leaning against the tailpipe picking her up.


Triumph 650's have these really cool looping exhaust pipes that find the inside of your arms really well.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Rupp w/ chrome bling kit and 5 hp Briggs at 5 yrs. old. Still have a scar from leaning against the tailpipe picking her up.


I had a briggs bike but I mean "suspension a real dirtbike!" I got a Yzinger 50 LOL felt like a real bike!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I had a briggs bike but I mean "suspension a real dirtbike!" I got a Yzinger 50 LOL felt like a real bike!


Honda TL 125.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 18, 2020)

1000watt ele motor, 25mph, 50 mile range, and silent on the trails.....my new baddboy


----------



## printer (Mar 18, 2020)

I pick up old electronics, mainly tube equipment and build guitar amps out of them. More collecting than building, but now that I am retired I have time to play with the stuff. I have an old Fender Bassman amp that I have to overhaul and it will put out 50W. Pretty loud in a 12" speaker, would like to hear it through a half stack though (4 x 12"s). I have been picking up solid state Yamaha organs also, they have some pretty good speakers in them and they sound pretty good for guitar. Just picked up another organ tonight, going to have to build a cabinet now.







Hint, it is going to get loud in here.


----------



## raratt (Mar 19, 2020)

Woke up to a little frost this morning, but not a cloud to be seen. Probably end up with fog this evening if the wind doesn't kick up. Next rain is supposed to come in Sun. Guess I'll work on getting the tiller running again. Started right up the other day, then promptly died. Not pulling up fuel again is my guess. Mornin all.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 19, 2020)

doublejj said:


> 1000watt ele motor, 25mph, 50 mile range, and silent on the trails.....my new baddboy
> View attachment 4507933


I salute your preparedness. You can repurpose those foxholes as mass graves for Trim Camp.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I salute your preparedness. You can repurpose those foxholes as mass graves for Trim Camp.


thank you however I think we may just use the trim machine this year....


----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Mohican (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Mohican (Mar 19, 2020)

I should have added some peace signs to it.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 19, 2020)

Mohican said:


> View attachment 4508755


*Leave a legacy 
of trees.*






*Get started*
*Want to know more?
Click to learn more about the memorial forest and reservations.
We protect your privacy and never share your email.
Call us anytime at 877-xxx-xxxx

The land around the tree is private to your family and permanently protected. Better Place Forests landscapes and maintains the land forever.
Better Place renaturalizes the ashes by rebalancing their pH and mixing them with local soil to ensure they nourish the earth beneath your tree.
Your family can hold a memorial service, participate in the spreading of the ashes and visit any time afterwards.*




















*Make a free reservation
For a limited time, you can make a free reservation to guarantee a spot in our first forest.
For over nine years, my family has struggled with what to do with my father’s ashes. His urn has been openly displayed on a mantle, then on a bookshelf and now behind some books. Better Place Forests is a much better option for us. 

– Quinn Simpson*










*The first sustainable
alternative to cemeteries
America’s first conservation spreading forests. Create a memorial that will be shared with generations to come.
CONTACT
877-xxx-xxxx*













*You choose the size, species, and location of your tree. Discover these beautiful trees in our secluded, serene forest on the Pacific Coast.
A beautiful way to remember
Better Place Forests are America's first spreading forests.*
*Leave a legacy 
of trees.*

*Want to know more?*

Next
*We protect your privacy and never share your email.
Please enter your e-mail below to learn more about the memorial forest and reservations.*






*Get started*
*Want to know more?
Click to learn more about the memorial forest and reservations.
We protect your privacy and never share your email.
Call us anytime at 877-xxx-xxxx
Return the ashes of your loved one to earth under a private, permanently protected tree. We currently offer a forest in ???????, located on the Pacific coast.
The land around the tree is private to your family and permanently protected. Better Place Forests landscapes and maintains the land forever.
Better Place renaturalizes the ashes by rebalancing their pH and mixing them with local soil to ensure they nourish the earth beneath your tree.
Your family can hold a memorial service, participate in the spreading of the ashes and visit any time afterwards*


----------



## raratt (Mar 19, 2020)

For a small fee...


----------



## Mohican (Mar 19, 2020)

One roll of TP


----------



## Consechas Benditas (Mar 19, 2020)

TheWiseInfidel said:


> my main pet peeve is the filters that are so damn hidden in the engine that you have to fucking have snake arms to weave through all the different hot ass components. luckily, i'm skinny enough to do that crazy shit.


Hey wisenlnfeld, just observing from peanut gallery or what or what?? Lol joking. What did you get done today???


----------



## Consechas Benditas (Mar 19, 2020)

420God said:


> What did you do today that you're proud of? Something at work, home, school, personal achievement, etc...
> 
> 
> Today I had gravel dropped off and I put in a new driveway. It was a lot of work but I got it done quicker than I thought I would.


Today I cloned 50 cuts, ran some final ducting, flipped to flower 12/12, after lunch long walk with kids and dog since schools are closed. Tomorrow kids at nanas, and I will be turning wrenches on the cars. Yeah. 
Much love- everyone, everywhere, everyday


----------



## Mohican (Mar 20, 2020)

Mrs. Mo just remarked that all of next month will be 4/20!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 21, 2020)

Finished tightening all the nuts on this swing set. No school? No problem.


----------



## Tucka1230 (Mar 21, 2020)

Any idea from a pic wot kind this looks?? I have no idea


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 21, 2020)

Been pulling weeds (not the good kind) and picking up dog poop, smoking weed (not the ones I'm pulling) then going back out to pull more weeds (not the ones I'm smoking). Vicious cycle. 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 21, 2020)

Tucka1230 said:


> Any idea from a pic wot kind this looks?? I have no idea


Looks like the kind you smoke, unlike the ones I've been pulling.
Needs more calmag. About a pound. Penis

SH420


----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Been pulling weeds
> 
> SH420


I have been able to ignore mine even though they are getting pretty tall, guess I ought to pull them so the boy can mow


----------



## Tucka1230 (Mar 21, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Looks like the kind you smoke, unlike the ones I've been pulling.
> Needs more calmag.
> 
> I have never used calmag mate I dont think it needs it


----------



## Tucka1230 (Mar 21, 2020)

Just curious pal as got the seeds giving but unknown on the kind just wondering if you can tell by the plant


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 21, 2020)

Tucka1230 said:


> Just curious pal as got the seeds giving but unknown on the kind just wondering if you can tell by the plant


Try the grow forums.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have been able to ignore mine even though they are getting pretty tall, guess I ought to pull them so the boy can mow


Got a new carburetor on the lawn mower, now it's spitting rain. I didn't feel like mowing anyway.


----------



## 420God (Mar 21, 2020)

Since all the bars are closed I helped a friend setup our new hangout in an old grocery store he owns. Place closed down 20 years ago and the old owners left it all.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2020)

420God said:


> Since all the bars are closed I helped a friend setup our new hangout in an old grocery store he owns. Place closed down 20 years ago and the old owners left it all.
> 
> View attachment 4510156View attachment 4510159View attachment 4510161


I love you brother but I really wish you would reconsider. You are now a first responder. If you become contagious you could spread it to other first responders in the station house and that could have a serious impact on your community....


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 21, 2020)

420God said:


> Since all the bars are closed I helped a friend setup our new hangout in an old grocery store he owns. Place closed down 20 years ago and the old owners left it all.
> 
> View attachment 4510156View attachment 4510159View attachment 4510161


Sloppy Joes and 9 ball, all ya need now is a good bottle of Scotch.....I'M in been raining here for 2 days straight...bring space tomatoes for the win...


----------



## 420God (Mar 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I love you brother but I really wish you would reconsider. You are now a first responder. If you become contagious you could spread it to other first responders in the station house and that could have a serious impact on your community....


We all just did a mandatory respirator fit test 2 days ago. No one cleaned the unit between each test. If any one of us were sick we all already are.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2020)

420God said:


> We all just did a mandatory respirator fit test 2 days ago. No one cleaned the unit between each test. If any one of us were sick we all already are.


Damn...take care of yourself bro


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 21, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Finished tightening all the nuts on this swing set. No school? No problem.View attachment 4510095


You’re a better man than I am, Gunga Swing.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 21, 2020)

You say you have never used calmag? So how wrong was my post? Spot on I'd say! Hey, and don't forget penis

Edit: dude responded in my post. Duh... I'm talking to myself now. How could I possibly forget penis 

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 21, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> You say you have never used calmag? So how wrong was my post? Spot on I'd say! Hey, and don't forget penis
> 
> SH420


That is one S&H Peen Stamp for you


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 21, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That is one S&H Peen Stamp for you
> 
> View attachment 4510193


Really?!?!



SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 21, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Really?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> SH420


Hard currency bishezz


----------



## sarahJane211 (Mar 21, 2020)

Bought enough rice to outlast the virus ........ 45Kg for $45.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 21, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> Bought enough rice to outlast the virus ........ 45Kg for $45.View attachment 4510446


a dollar a kilo, damn someone isn't making any money


----------



## sarahJane211 (Mar 22, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> a dollar a kilo, damn someone isn't making any money


If push comes to shove these guys living out back will be going on the barbie ..........


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> Bought enough rice to outlast the virus ........ 45Kg for $45.View attachment 4510446


I too have a bag of 2020 new crop on my counter ;D nothing smells better than Jasmine rice cooking.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 22, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> If push comes to shove these guys living out back will be going on the barbie ..........
> View attachment 4510529


I said that to the herd of deer hanging out in my back yard the other night, and I don't even like venison! And I have an artesian well and a wood stove, and a good supply of bud, so I can hide out for a very long time!! I'm thinking this is a great year for a large vegy garden!!


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2020)

I think I'll grab about 30 matchbox cars and push them around in an oval for three hours.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> I think I'll grab about 30 matchbox cars and push them around in an oval for three hours.


I lol’d when on Top Gear the question was asked: greatest carmaker ever?
Somebody wrote in to nominate Matchbox.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> I think I'll grab about 30 matchbox cars and push them around in an oval for three hours.


LOL Been playing with lots of matchbox during this homepreschooling....


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I lol’d when on Top Gear the question was asked: greatest carmaker ever?
> Somebody wrote in to nominate Matchbox.


Lego makes the most tires in the world for vehicles.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> Lego makes the most tires in the world for vehicles.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> Lego makes the most tires in the world for vehicles.


Legos also come with a choking hazard warning but not a, these fucking things hurt if you step on them, warning 
Just wanted to be part of the conversation 

SH420


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> Woke up to a little frost this morning, but not a cloud to be seen. Probably end up with fog this evening if the wind doesn't kick up. Next rain is supposed to come in Sun. Guess I'll work on getting the tiller running again. Started right up the other day, then promptly died. Not pulling up fuel again is my guess. Mornin all.


Check the fuel and air filters. 2 inches of snow tonight. Woke to temps in the teens. Haven't even washed my crevices yet. Sundays..


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Legos also come with a choking hazard warning but not a, these fucking things hurt if you step on them, warning
> Just wanted to be part of the conversation
> 
> SH420


I bought a 3 gal. shop vac to clean up my kis. Suck em up. Dump back in container. Little furry. Efective though.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 22, 2020)

Working on the screen room. Sunny and beautiful here today.
My sativa strains loved getting some Epsom (magnesium sulfate).


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Working on the screen room. Sunny and beautiful here today.


Same here, slight N wind. I need to convince the tiller to run today.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 22, 2020)

Z-max
https://store.zmax.com/zmax-small-engine-formula-p10.aspx


----------



## manfredo (Mar 22, 2020)

We have snow in the forecast for tonight and tomorrow! I was supposed to be drinking on a cruise ship right now, about to leave port from NY...but no, I'm preparing for a fucking snowstorm!! It could always be worse, I'm well aware!!!

I am getting my old Sony laptop working again today...hopefully! It needs a driver update, and I'm not the most OLD ! Not unlike my laptop, lol...


----------



## Mohican (Mar 22, 2020)

We were going to HI for a month starting next week to see our first Grandbaby be born. Gotta say AirBNB and Delta airlines stepped up and gave us a full refund without any hassle. Ironically, the travel insurance company (Alianz) on the other hand kept all of our money.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 22, 2020)

How old is the laptop? It might be better (for your sanity) to just get a new one. HP has some great deals.


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Z-max
> https://store.zmax.com/zmax-small-engine-formula-p10.aspx


I have some Sta-bil around here. Too late for that.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> Same here, slight N wind. I need to convince the tiller to run today.


Checking the windmills.
Definite eastern component here at Meep Meep Central


----------



## manfredo (Mar 22, 2020)

Mohican said:


> How old is the laptop? It might be better (for your sanity) to just get a new one. HP has some great deals.


You are very right!! It's Windows 7, but the thing is immaculate as I rarely used it....But it's not taking any updates...Don't really need it as i have a desktop and an IPad, but just thought it would make a good backup, and I am bored...Time to roll one and think about another project!

I was just attempting to do some online Wally World shopping. Every time I'd get to checkout, things would come up as out of stock...I gave up after a half dozen tries....and really don't need anything yet anyways.

I tell you all what, if you need things for your grow, order them now. I ordered new bulbs from Amazon and they are not shipping. It's been over a week (and I have Prime). I don't need them for another week or two so hopefully they show...All my old bulbs have way too many miles on them...Going to try a few Ushios along with the normal Hortilux...If they make it!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 22, 2020)

Mohican said:


> We were going to HI for a month starting next week to see our first Grandbaby be born. Gotta say AirBNB and Delta airlines stepped up and gave us a full refund without any hassle. Ironically, the travel insurance company (Alianz) on the other hand kept all of our money.


Yeah Norwegian is being an ass too. They have already had my money for 4 months, and they are saying 90 days more for a refund...and they haven't even started allowing people to ask for refunds yet. They offered me a 125% credit on a future cruise instead, but their rates have mostly doubled, so I said no thanks! 

Hawaii is on my bucket list too! I hope you get to go before too long!!


----------



## lokie (Mar 22, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Legos also come with a choking hazard warning but not a, these fucking things hurt if you step on them, warning
> Just wanted to be part of the conversation
> 
> SH420


I guess there are circumstances where legos could get choked.



As for stepping on them I believe there is a conspiracy afoot.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 22, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Working on the screen room. Sunny and beautiful here today.
> My sativa strains loved getting some Epsom (magnesium sulfate).
> 
> View attachment 4510995


You can't fool us, you kidder. 
Epsom is salt, hence the name.

I put it on eggs.


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> I need to convince the tiller to run today.


Cleaned the carb and plug with carb cleaner, sanded the electrodes, covered the intake and cranked it when the plug was out. Hit it with some ether and it stumbled a bit then ran fine until I shut it off. Hope it cooperates later in the week after the next rain when I go to till up the veggie garden.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Check the fuel and air filters. 2 inches of snow tonight. Woke to temps in the teens. Haven't even washed my crevices yet. Sundays..


Stupid question. How old is the gas? Change that before any tom foolery.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Stupid question. How old is the gas? Change that before any tom foolery.


Put $200 into $100 dollar trimmer. Bad gas cap seal. $3.89.


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Stupid question. How old is the gas? Change that before any tom foolery.


About 6 months old, still runs so it hasn't gone bad, nor does it smell like it did..


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> About 6 months old, still runs so it hasn't gone bad, nor does it smell like it did..


LOL. Watched my neighbor tear his rider apart. Failed to seat the plug boot. Ask for my opinion a time or two after.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 22, 2020)

Mamashark's making banana bread. Yummy! 

SH420


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 22, 2020)

8 mile hike yesterday, 13 mile bike ride today.. Nice to spend time with someone you love!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Mamashark's making banana bread. Yummy!
> 
> SH420


Make muffins and use brown sugar. She'll thank me.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> 8 mile hike yesterday, 13 mile bike ride today.. Nice to spend time with someone you love!


My bike has been on hooks for over a decade. Get her down. Wash. lube inflate and pedal around the block. Enjoy it.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 22, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> My bike has been on hooks for over a decade. Get her down. Wash. lube inflate and pedal around the block. Enjoy it.


Get it done! Good way to connect with people around you.. So much is missed when were trapped in our rolling boxes..


----------



## Cookie Rider (Mar 22, 2020)

I dug up the outdoor veggie patch, and put all my indoor soil a foot under surface level.
Rainy week coming up which will be good for leaching the salts and such out.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 22, 2020)

The green grass looks so nice! I can't wait for spring to get here.

I cooked up a small roast beef that's been in the freezer too long, and made some mashed taters, fresh carrots and gravy...and it's almost time for 60 minutes. Not sure I can take much more "news". 

A friend just drove down to Florida from NY to get his 80 y.o. mom...He sent me a picture of the northbound traffic, bumper to bumper. Everyone wants out of Florida by the looks of things! And I'll bet NYC is getting ugly!! All those high rise buildings with heating and cooling systems that supply the entire buildings and carry germs through out....Just as bad as a cruise ship or airplane!


----------



## lokie (Mar 22, 2020)

There is a vacant field in front of my house. It is used by many as a park and ride,
some park and walk to local businesses. 




When leaving the lot more than one asshole has hit my mailbox and drove away.

In the 9 months we have lived here they have knocked it sideways 6 times that I know of.


Today I built a bollard to support my new mailbox.

3.5" OD x .625" wall steel tubing. Triple pass welded to a 1" x 6" steel plate and bolted to 160 pound concrete block.


Near 400 lb of stationary, solid concrete and unforgiving steel.

Today I built a bollard.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2020)

lokie said:


> There is a vacant field in front of my house. It is used by many as a park and ride,
> some park and walk to local businesses.
> View attachment 4511156
> 
> ...


That’ll fukm right on up


----------



## lokie (Mar 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That’ll fukm right on up


Of the times it has been hit, 2 people have come to the door to say they had hit it.
Each time the box had been hit the day before by some other fool.
To each of those I told them it had been previously hit and let them off with just a "thank you" for their honesty.

At least now whomever may hit it will leave with a small token to remember it by.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 22, 2020)

I have been working the veggie garden all weekend and will soon have it all planted . Just hoping it doesn’t get cold again and screw it all up.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 22, 2020)

lokie said:


> There is a vacant field in front of my house. It is used by many as a park and ride,
> some park and walk to local businesses.
> View attachment 4511156
> 
> ...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2020)

Made cookies and brownies. The icing on the brownies is also made with cannabutter. I’m trying one of the brownies, hopefully I don’t see anything but my eyelids for twelve hours.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Made cookies and brownies. The icing on the brownies is also made with cannabutter. I’m trying one of the brownies, hopefully I don’t see anything but my eyelids for twelve hours.
> 
> View attachment 4511295View attachment 4511296View attachment 4511297


Don't forget to wash the keyboard.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 22, 2020)

Damn...Now I need chocolate! I have a thing for the chocolate fudge "cook and serve" pudding. Hell I have a thing for anything chocolate, but those iced brownies look the bomb!! Last time I made brownies is the last time I slept all the way through the night!! Sleep well


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2020)

lokie said:


> Of the times it has been hit, 2 people have come to the door to say they had hit it.
> Each time the box had been hit the day before by some other fool.
> To each of those I told them it had been previously hit and let them off with just a "thank you" for their honesty.
> 
> At least now whomever may hit it will leave with a small token to remember it by.View attachment 4511284


Haven't you only lived there like a minute? If so they are going to rule your mailbox and attractive nuisance.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Damn...Now I need chocolate! I have a thing for the chocolate fudge "cook and serve" pudding. Hell I have a thing for anything chocolate, but those iced brownies look the bomb!! Last time I made brownies is the last time I slept all the way through the night!! Sleep well


Royal Pudding, chocolate “gotta cook it” version, a happy memory of then


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Made cookies and brownies. The icing on the brownies is also made with cannabutter. I’m trying one of the brownies, hopefully I don’t see anything but my eyelids for twelve hours.
> 
> View attachment 4511295View attachment 4511296View attachment 4511297


OOOO, what kind of cookies are those? Look great


----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 22, 2020)

Picked a shitload of asparagus, man that stuff comes quick.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> Picked a shitload of asparagus, man that stuff comes quick.


Road commission cuts it down in the only public areas I know of around here. The other spots are condos or asphalt.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 22, 2020)

I'm being forced to watch 'Tidying Up with Marie Kondo'. 
Kill me now...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm being forced to watch 'Tidying Up with Marie Kondo'.
> Kill me now...


Some NC My Ass crap here.


----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 22, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Road commission cuts it down in the only public areas I know of around here. The other spots are condos or asphalt.


Asparagus grows wild up there?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> Asparagus grows wild up there?


Quite well actually.


----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 22, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Quite well actually.


Pretty cool! It's kinda pricey down here, these in my back yard are 8 years old.
My 2yo and I have really smelly pee now.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> Pretty cool! It's kinda pricey down here, these in my back yard are 8 years old.
> My 2yo and I have really smelly pee now.


You ain't right. But $2.99/lb. here. No body eats it. Most don't know what it is.


----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 22, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> You ain't right. But $2.99/lb. here. No body eats it. Most don't know what it is.


Haha same here, 2.99 on sale usually 4-5. We like em raw and grilled.


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> Haha same here, 2.99 on sale usually 4-5. We like em raw and grilled.


I just paid $1.49 lb for pencil sized fresh stuff.


----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> I just paid $1.49 lb for pencil sized fresh stuff.


That's stinkin good! Grocery outlet?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

I better get out soon. Looming stay at home order. Numbers blowing up.


----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 22, 2020)

Remember when that couple had Ebola a little while ago and they were like riding bikes in the park and ppl were all like well that's not cool you're supposed to stay at home


----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 22, 2020)

I miss the shit out of grocery outlets cheese section.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> Remember when that couple had Ebola a little while ago and they were like riding bikes in the park and ppl were all like well that's not cool you're supposed to stay at home


People treated me like freak wearing gloves....? We will all be exposed eventually. I'm just hoping on a later less viral mutation.


----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 22, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> People treated me like freak wearing gloves....? We will all be exposed eventually. I'm just hoping on a later less viral mutation.


How many confirmed in your state? We have like 200


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> That's stinkin good! Grocery outlet?


Just a hometown store. It is grown nearby.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> How many confirmed in your state? We have like 200


It's over 1000. News just flashed the numbers for a minute. 9 dead for sure. Current rate over 3000 tomorrow.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> Just a hometown store. It is grown nearby.


I'm jealous. Please wash your hands and asparagus.


----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> Just a hometown store. It is grown nearby.


Right on I ain't trying to pinpoint you or anything, I lived in butte county for a while.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 22, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> Haha same here, 2.99 on sale usually 4-5. We like em raw and grilled.


wrap some bacon or proscuitto around the spears, then grill or bake. Who's your daddy?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

Second semi crash on local interstate due to exemptions from regs. Coverage in a moment.


----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 22, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> wrap some bacon or proscuitto around the spears, then grill or bake. Who's your daddy?


Well now I'm always up for adoption for shit like that.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> wrap some bacon or proscuitto around the spears, then grill or bake. Who's your daddy?


Garlic, butter and real parmigiano topped with no less than 16 yr IGP.. Whos my pet?


----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 22, 2020)

Fuckin delicious recipes at damn near midnight. Yall are the devil=)


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> Fuckin delicious recipes at damn near midnight. Yall are the devil=)


We're just some hungry high ons wishing we could import goodies now. Basically drooling fools. You'll be al right.


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> Right on I ain't trying to pinpoint you or anything, I lived in butte county for a while.


I did also, a LONG time ago, M in Law still does.


----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> I did also, a LONG time ago, M in Law still does.


Right on, small world. Glad she still does! I visited last year and my old spot survived the camp fire but driving up skyway was fucking gut wrenching.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2020)

Just woke up with my phone in my hand......guess I fell asleep on that last post! Haha


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 23, 2020)

First Grandchild born last night 6 lbs 9 oz 19 in. 
Don't the Newspapers know what great news this is?
My son was born during the LA Riots Headlines missed his birth too!


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 23, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> Right on, small world. Glad she still does! I visited last year and my old spot survived the camp fire but driving up skyway was fucking gut wrenching.


If you were to go up Clark you would see my totaled Outback. My buddy smashed into a truck while evacuating. It was pretty fucking hectic to say the least. Anyways the Outback is STILL there. The property it got pushed onto has been cleaned up for months now but the outback is still there. A god damn reminder of the nightmare everytime I have to go back which is monthly to pay a storage unit and to check on my property.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 23, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> First Grandchild born last night 6 lbs 9 oz 19 in.
> Don't the Newspapers know what great news this is?
> My son was born during the LA Riots Headlines missed his birth too!


Congratulations bro!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> First Grandchild born last night 6 lbs 9 oz 19 in.
> Don't the Newspapers know what great news this is?
> My son was born during the LA Riots Headlines missed his birth too!


Congratulations!


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> I coughed in the supermarket to scare the boomers. Now I am day trading crypto so I can buy liquid coke off silk road as all the dealers here in Naples are out of product.
> 
> I might order some tranny escorts later to eat their ass and smoke some kush with me while naked.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 23, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> OOOO, what kind of cookies are those? Look great


chocolate chip, I made them smaller than I usually make them, trying to control the dose. Those brownies are insane, I'm still really high.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> I coughed in the supermarket to scare the boomers. Now I am day trading crypto so I can buy liquid coke off silk road as all the dealers here in Naples are out of product.
> 
> I might order some tranny escorts later to eat their ass and smoke some kush with me while naked.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 23, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> First Grandchild born last night 6 lbs 9 oz 19 in.
> Don't the Newspapers know what great news this is?
> My son was born during the LA Riots Headlines missed his birth too!


Congratulations! your name is even more fitting now.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> I coughed in the supermarket to scare the boomers. Now I am day trading crypto so I can buy liquid coke off silk road as all the dealers here in Naples are out of product.
> 
> I might order some tranny escorts later to eat their ass and smoke some kush with me while naked.


Lame and irresponsible, what a winner you are, I hope your proud of yourself and all those good vibes your sending out.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> If you die from Corona virus you are a pussy or old. Old people die, that's what they do. Io Sono Banda Della Camorra.


Young and inexperienced that's what America needs.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 23, 2020)

Good to see such compassion in these troubling times. Well I for one am hoping everyone can stay safe, young or old and even the feeble minded.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 23, 2020)

Got crabs from @Bailey Jay mother


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> I'm just hoping Isis make a comeback so things can be double entertaining.
> 
> Bunga Bunga 2020


Obvious and stupid


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 23, 2020)

Oh shit schools out, everybody’s home, all the nutbags will be here soon


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> The metaphysical grounding of Islamic state are far more palatable than the ones forced on the globe by the American empire. Corona induced death would be preferable to an American cultural imposition lol.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> Google metaphysics 95 iq brainlet.


I’m a pharmaceutical engineer, validation specialist 4, ME, EE.
Google it.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 23, 2020)

Bailey Jay said:


> Ben Carson is a brain surgeon who thinks the pyramids were used to store grain. What is your point brainlet?


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

You’re boring, you get nothing more from me.


----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 23, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> If you were to go up Clark you would see my totaled Outback. My buddy smashed into a truck while evacuating. It was pretty fucking hectic to say the least. Anyways the Outback is STILL there. The property it got pushed onto has been cleaned up for months now but the outback is still there. A god damn reminder of the nightmare everytime I have to go back which is monthly to pay a storage unit and to check on my property.


My bad for even bringing it up dude. I visited friends in yankee hill, my normal route on a bike was Jordan hill but we took the rental of course down 70 to pentz, Pearson, clark. FUCK ME. Went up to coutolenc where I was, around hupps back into magalia to find the old holiday/savmor still standing. I'm glad you're ok that shit looked like it just happened a few weeks ago to me.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> First Grandchild born last night 6 lbs 9 oz 19 in.
> Don't the Newspapers know what great news this is?
> My son was born during the LA Riots Headlines missed his birth too!


Congratulations Grandpapy, what a great day! Was it a boy or a girl?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Oh shit schools out, everybody’s home, all the nutbags will be here soon


Replying to Carne Seca makes me think this is a sock


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> First Grandchild born last night 6 lbs 9 oz 19 in.
> Don't the Newspapers know what great news this is?
> My son was born during the LA Riots Headlines missed his birth too!


Congratulations Grandpapy!


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 23, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> My bad for even bringing it up dude. I visited friends in yankee hill, my normal route on a bike was Jordan hill but we took the rental of course down 70 to pentz, Pearson, clark. FUCK ME. Went up to coutolenc where I was, around hupps back into magalia to find the old holiday/savmor still standing. I'm glad you're ok that shit looked like it just happened a few weeks ago to me.


I lost my home in paradise. My sister lost hers on the canyon side of Pentz and my brother lost his house up in Magalia, down Creston. Good thing it didn’t burn up much higher than that because other family members of mine would have lost theirs too 
One of my buddies up in Yankee Hill(Big Bend) lost his home. Another good buddy of mine near the other who lost came back after the evacuation was finally lifted and his house and shop weren’t burned. 200+ pounds of outdoor was spared on that one


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 23, 2020)

Butte county had it’s first documented case of the virus in chico the other day. I’m gonna leave here soon to go to costco there. Hopefully they have some TP for my bunghole!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Butte county had it’s first documented case of the virus in chico the other day. I’m gonna leave here soon to go to costco there. Hopefully they have some TP for my bunghole!


Good luck, Aero, I hope the TP gods smile upon thee!


----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 23, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I lost my home in paradise. My sister lost hers on the canyon side of Pentz and my brother lost his house up in Magalia, down Creston. Good thing it didn’t burn up much higher than that because other family members of mine would have lost theirs too
> One of my buddies up in Yankee Hill(Big Bend) lost his home. Another good buddy of mine near the other who lost came back after the evacuation was finally lifted and his house and shop weren’t burned. 200+ pounds of outdoor was spared on that one


I'm glad there was some silver lining somewhere, always nice to hear.
Omg big bend. That's where I was always headed. Up past the lookout above the dam was ok for the most part I took a friends bike out down the power lines towards dark canyon holy shit.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Good luck, Aero, I hope the TP gods smile upon thee!


Thank you! I don’t have my hopes up high. I have other things to grab while in that town so I figure why not try right? Last time I went you could still get a hotdog/soda and a slice of pizza. No chicken bakes though


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 23, 2020)

DwayneWayne said:


> Omg big bend. That's where I was always headed. Up past the lookout above the dam was ok for the most part I took a friends bike out down the power lines towards dark canyon holy shit.


The buddy of mine who lost his was not far from dark canyon rd. Not that far from the big bend right there 
I used to spend ALLOT of time up there.

my brother just took our buddy who lost also out to Scooters. They let them eat and drink outside, no dine in. Kinda cool they’re still open.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Congratulations Grandpapy, what a great day! Was it a boy or a girl?


its a boy!!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> its a boy!!


I have a girl grandbaby, she's about 2 months older than him. Does he like older women?


----------



## dangledo (Mar 23, 2020)

Made some pork steaks and inadvertently made pulled pork which turned out perfect

2 hours on applewood smoke then into a thin beer bbq sauce to braise for another 3. Went to sear on the gas and it fell apart too easy. Bone came right out. 

which i was able to save upwards of 7 hours of lump/apple by putting in the oven. Just as much if not more smoke flavor due to more surface area. Tender yet had crunchy edges like cubed pork belly. 

Family, neighbor and i agree it may be the best pp to date. Sofa king good. Gonna have leftovers mixed in by brother's baked beans which are already really good. We've been cooking and swapping food by dropping off at the door, mostly for my mother.


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2020)

STUBBS! My favorite.


----------



## DwayneWayne (Mar 23, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> The buddy of mine who lost his was not far from dark canyon rd. Not that far from the big bend right there
> I used to spend ALLOT of time up there.
> 
> my brother just took our buddy who lost also out to Scooters. They let them eat and drink outside, no dine in. Kinda cool they’re still open.


I think they changed the name I still call it scooters too! You mail me some quiche from upper crust dude I will mail you unlimited tp and anything else!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> STUBBS! My favorite.


Same here


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 23, 2020)

My commute was brutal this morning... never knew getting from the bedroom to my kitchen table would take so long. Met mamashark in the hallway... may need to leave a little earlier tomorrow 



SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2020)

Now if they’d printed Watchtower as a scroll on Charmin, their hit rate would take off like a Patriot missile.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 23, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Butte county had it’s first documented case of the virus in chico the other day. I’m gonna leave here soon to go to costco there. Hopefully they have some TP for my bunghole!


I found out Costco has special 'seniors' hrs on tue & thur mornings.....Score!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 23, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> If you were to go up Clark you would see my totaled Outback. My buddy smashed into a truck while evacuating. It was pretty fucking hectic to say the least. Anyways the Outback is STILL there. The property it got pushed onto has been cleaned up for months now but the outback is still there. A god damn reminder of the nightmare everytime I have to go back which is monthly to pay a storage unit and to check on my property.


I read that PG&E plead guilty to Involuntary Manslaughter for the fire....


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 23, 2020)

Scored!
Got some Charmin too


----------



## dangledo (Mar 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> STUBBS! My favorite.





curious2garden said:


> Same here


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2020)

dangledo said:


> View attachment 4511717


I don't just taste good I have good taste ;D I'm going to have to get some pork shoulder steaks and try that. I also make chinese bbq pork using those blade steaks, love them


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Scored!
> Got some Charmin too
> 
> View attachment 4511697


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Scored!
> Got some Charmin too
> 
> View attachment 4511697


Sweet! Based on all the trucks coming into LA I imagine our supply will be back. My son found TP yesterday in Santa Monica. So a day or two to go an hour north seems reasonable


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I don't just taste good I have good taste ;D I'm going to have to get some pork shoulder steaks and try that. I also make chinese bbq pork using those blade steaks, love them


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 23, 2020)

Blue cookies

Ice cream cake

Peanut butter biscotti sundae

Snowshoe Bobby on the hunt for fishes,
And the wife stays home so she can do my dishes....
(PLEASE don’t tell her I said that.)


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2020)

Guess I'll go snag a couple 30 packs of beer so I can maintain my social distancing longer between resupply trips.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 23, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4511726
> Blue cookies
> View attachment 4511727
> Ice cream cake
> ...


That blue cookies is loud AF isn’t it? I renamed it blue diesel when I was growing it because it hardly represented cookies imo. I’m scoring some cuts back from my buddy for outdoor. It finishes hella early outdoor and should most likely not get seeded.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 23, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Scored!
> Got some Charmin too
> 
> View attachment 4511697


Mr Whipple would just shit if he was still around.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Mr Whipple would just shit if he was still around.
> View attachment 4511745


the Great Charmin Squeeze of ‘20


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 23, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> My commute was brutal this morning... never knew getting from the bedroom to my kitchen table would take so long. Met mamashark in the hallway... may need to leave a little earlier tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 4511679
> 
> SH420


Lmao! I used to say something similar on here about commuting to work in the morning in my underwear(to the garage) at the last place. Now i have about 100’ from my trailer to the shop. It’s brutal! Can’t just wear my underwear


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Lmao! I used to say something similar on here about commuting to work in the morning in my underwear(to the garage) at the last place. Now i have about 100’ from my trailer to the shop. It’s brutal! Can’t just wear my underwear


Summer will change that...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Lmao! I used to say something similar on here about commuting to work in the morning in my underwear(to the garage) at the last place. Now i have about 100’ from my trailer to the shop. It’s brutal! Can’t just wear my underwear


Commute naked. You’re welcome


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 23, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> That blue cookies is loud AF isn’t it? I renamed it blue diesel when I was growing it because it hardly represented cookies imo. I’m scoring some cuts back from my buddy for outdoor. It finishes hella early outdoor and should most likely not get seeded.


Man it's louder and frostier than anything I've grown in a while. Even more the wedding cake. Yield looks low, but the nugs are hard as rocks. Sometimes the weight surprises you. Have some birthday cake too that's stinking up the joint.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Lmao! I used to say something similar on here about commuting to work in the morning in my underwear(to the garage) at the last place. Now i have about 100’ from my trailer to the shop. It’s brutal! Can’t just wear my underwear


Sure you can! Helps with social distancing......


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 23, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Man it's louder and frostier than anything I've grown in a while. Even more the wedding cake. Yield looks low, but the nugs are hard as rocks. Sometimes the weight surprises you. Have some birthday cake too that's stinking up the joint.


Nice!!
I just started some goji dawg X birthday cake beans and some kitchen sink beans


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I have a girl grandbaby, she's about 2 months older than him. Does he like older women?


He does now that I explained experience makes all the deference in the world. Long live older women!!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> He does now that I explained experience makes all the deference in the world. Long live older women!!


Smooth dog will probably tell her “you don’t look a day over a month old”


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> Guess I'll go snag a couple 30 packs of beer so I can maintain my social distancing longer between resupply trips.


That's what hub plans for tmo morning tp and beer, the basics


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 23, 2020)

Engagement pacifiers? 




Only $17k... might as well start them off in debt 

SH420


----------



## TWOMP (Mar 23, 2020)

Dug my 3'x3' holes for my outdoor grow, mixed in all the good stuff too.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 23, 2020)

All my mates said getting chickens will be a pain in the ass. Well whose sitting pretty now fuckers. They’re even call to see if I have any spare


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> All my mates said getting chickens will be a pain in the ass. Well whose sitting pretty now fuckers. They’re even call to see if I have any spare
> View attachment 4511830View attachment 4511829


Fuck those little fuckers! I had a bunch of them and they would always screw up my garden and I'd have to worry about raccoons, fox and bears trying to kill them or get into their shack! I do still have a huge pile of chicken crap and straw/wood shavings for compost.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 23, 2020)

Btw I give all my spare eggs to the 90 year old couple next door. I feel sorry for those guys atm. I’ve been getting there supplies the last week, I do just leave everything at the door now. I feel they’ve been shut off my kids pick their fruit trees and play in there yard, it makes there day when we bring the eggs lol. There sons 70 and in worse shape than them. I spoke to them last night and there voices were breaking when talking about how helpless they felt. It even rattled my cage hearing these strong people survive who survived wars and the likes to now stare down this shit. I told em im here until the bitter end and I’ll help them until it’s not humanly possible.
I hope the fucking monkey, bat, snake shit sandwich was worth it China


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Fuck those little fuckers! I had a bunch of them and they would always screw up my garden and I'd have to worry about raccoons, fox and bears trying to kill them or get into their shack! I do still have a huge pile of chicken crap and straw/wood shavings for compost.


Yeah my gardens are all fenced it’s a love hate relationship that’s for sure


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 23, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Yeah my gardens are all fenced it’s a love hate relationship that’s for sure


How many eggs per hen per day? I had three golden guinea hens once for entertainment. Basically decor. No pest that year.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Yeah my gardens are all fenced it’s a love hate relationship that’s for sure


I know what you mean man after a while I felt like it was me being fenced in lol. 

I fenced them in......one would always get out (fucking magician) I fenced my garden off and would always have one or two stuck in there running around killing more plants since they got scared being stuck in the fence......then forget walking in your yard barefoot.......or on your deck or in your garage (happened once) I do kind of miss them......some where cool some where very stupid. Ah I have friends with chickens........


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> How many eggs per hen per day? I had three golden guinea hens once for entertainment. Basically decor. No pest that year.


I had 12 and in peak I was at one per day per hen.........so about 10-12 eggs a day.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I had 12 and in peak I was at one per day per hen.........so about 10-12 eggs a day.


Just filling the ole mental library. Things don't feel right here.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Just filling the ole mental library. Things don't feel right here.


They are cool to have........but lots to think about. I can't say how many nights I've counted them when locking up the coop and went looking through the yard and worried about these stupid birds. If you don't then a raccoon or something gets them.........sure stupid bird gets it, but at that point you've put out lots of time and money for something else's food. It does piss you off.


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2020)

My daughter who lives 15 mi away has extra eggs, you think she could bring some to us? No. They did offer to share some TP if we ran out though.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> They are cool to have........but lots to think about. I can't say how many nights I've counted them when locking up the coop and went looking through the yard and worried about these stupid birds. If you don't then a raccoon or something gets them.........sure stupid bird gets it, but at that point you've put out lots of time and money for something else's food. It does piss you off.


Family did a couple hundred on a weekend property. I was young and just caught them with a bent cloths hanger.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 23, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> How many eggs per hen per day? I had three golden guinea hens once for entertainment. Basically decor. No pest that year.


I get 4 a day from 5 chickens. Only pest here are foxes other then that we’re pretty good. The magpies used to pick on them a bit but a DIY slug gun stopped that


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Family did a couple hundred on a weekend property. I was young and just caught them with a bent cloths hanger.


We had dozens on the farm when I was growing up. It is a love hate thing with me........I want the compost I'm cool with the eggs.....I gave the eggs away....with limited space and time for growing plants for food the chickens really screwed stuff up.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 23, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> I get 4 a day from 5 chickens. Only pest here are foxes other then that we’re pretty good. The magpies used to pick on them a bit but a DIY slug gun stopped that


Thanks. By pests I meant insects in garden. Used an antique spring action daisy bb pistol on the damn cats. But it took four or five good hits before they learned.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 23, 2020)

Finally shook the cloudy head feeling from last nights brownie. I still have two left that I put in the freezer until the next time I wanna be high for 15+ hours. We just had dinner so I'm going to give the chocolate chip cookies a try, should be a much more manageable dose. 

I kinda feel lucky that I found this place and started growing. As things get tight weed would been one of the first luxuries cut and I need her more than ever.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 23, 2020)

We had chickens growing up, and it was my chore to feed them & collect eggs. I didn't mind because I could have a cigarette and get stoned before school out in the barn, lol...Yeah I sure wish I had a few now...Just paid near $4 for a dozen Egglands Best, because that's all that was left. Soooo many things you can make with eggs!

I left my 85 y.o. neighbors a message telling them to let me know if they need anything too...Gotta take care of the old folks!! Most of them us are scared shitless right now!



Laughing Grass said:


> Finally shook the cloudy head feeling from last nights brownie. I still have two left that I put in the freezer until the next time I wanna be high for 15+ hours. We just had dinner so I'm going to give the chocolate chip cookies a try, should be a much more manageable dose.
> 
> I kinda feel lucky that I found this place and started growing. As things get tight weed would been one of the first luxuries cut and I need her more than ever.


You inspired me...Just made home made peanut butter cookies...without any extra additives though...I have zero willpower and would sleep for a week after eating the whole batch. I know from experience! I actually have a bunch of food grade bubble hash to use up, and I definitely thought about adding some...But sleepy enough already!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Finally shook the cloudy head feeling from last nights brownie. I still have two left that I put in the freezer until the next time I wanna be high for 15+ hours. We just had dinner so I'm going to give the chocolate chip cookies a try, should be a much more manageable dose.
> 
> I kinda feel lucky that I found this place and started growing. As things get tight weed would been one of the first luxuries cut and I need her more than ever.


Now up your output and sell.


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2020)

I feel like a Senior Citizen more than I would like.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> I feel like a Senior Citizen more than I would like.


You should probably keep your hands to your self.


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> You should probably keep your hands to your self.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Now up your output and sell.


Looking at all these jars, I'd be lying if I said the thought didn't cross my mind. I give away most of the edibles I make, for the next little while I'm going to ask for a few bucks to cover my time and expense. 



manfredo said:


> You inspired me...Just made home made peanut butter cookies...without any extra additives though...I have zero willpower and would sleep for a week after eating the whole batch. I know from experience! I actually have a bunch of food grade bubble hash to use up, and I definitely thought about adding some...But sleepy enough already!


Nothing going on right now, great time to sleep for a week. You'd probably have no willpower issues with my edibles. They look nice, but they taste like ass lol.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 23, 2020)

raratt said:


>


The cow innuendos. I'd be udderly in trouble.


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> The cow innuendos. I'd be udderly in trouble.


Cows are no fun, ya hafta pull out to walk around to kiss em.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Looking at all these jars, I'd be lying if I said the thought didn't cross my mind. I give away most of the edibles I make, for the next little while I'm going to ask for a few bucks to cover my time and expense.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing going on right now, great time to sleep for a week. You'd probably have no willpower issues with my edibles. They look nice, but they taste like ass lol.


Do you know flavored oils adhere to extracts quite well?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> Cows are no fun, ya hafta pull out to walk around to kiss em.


Gotta love the old net.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Finally shook the cloudy head feeling from last nights brownie. I still have two left that I put in the freezer until the next time I wanna be high for 15+ hours. We just had dinner so I'm going to give the chocolate chip cookies a try, should be a much more manageable dose.
> 
> I kinda feel lucky that I found this place and started growing. As things get tight weed would been one of the first luxuries cut and I need her more than ever.


yep and it's a barterable commodity, esp when your cash flow has dwindled. I'm stepping up my grow size


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> yep and it's a barterable commodity, esp when your cash flow has dwindled. I'm stepping up my grow size


Some day I'll get a pound harvest. I did have one plant that pushed 1/2 pound. I'm still looking for the holy grail of buds from back in the day, with all the hybridization I doubt I'll ever find it. SFV OG possibly?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 23, 2020)

Yeah, I figure with the Covid the cops will be less likely to be snooping. Being rural I can grow outdoors and baby the fuck out of them


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, I figure with the Covid the cops will be less likely to be snooping. Being rural I can grow outdoors and baby the fuck out of them


Did I say I really hate aphids recently? If not, I really do.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> Did I say I really hate aphids recently? If not, I really do.


Tried lady bugs? Keep em fed and they work well. Little buggers bite though.


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Tried lady bugs? Keep em fed and they work well. Little buggers bite though.


I get a harvest of them every year naturally from when I let them loose years ago. They move on before the aphids get bad though.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> I get a harvest of them every year naturally from when I let them loose years ago. They move on before the aphids get bad though.


Set a couple dixie cups with raisins out around your plants. The lady bugs should stay.


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Set a couple dixie cups with raisins out around your plants. The lady bugs should stay.


Next to the jar lids with stale beer in them for the slugs and snails


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> I get a harvest of them every year naturally from when I let them loose years ago. They move on before the aphids get bad though.


yeah, those little shits need to be corraled. Only once have they really helped in my veggie garden, they are too impatient lol. Not enough aphids, they boogie


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> Next to the jar lids with stale beer in them for the slugs and snails


And those pesky earwigs.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 23, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> yeah, those little shits need to be corraled. Only once have they really helped in my veggie garden, they are too impatient lol. Not enough aphids, they boogie


Just feed them. They love raisins.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 23, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Do you know flavored oils adhere to extracts quite well?


I've come around to @curious2garden 's way of thinking. Hopefully there will soon a be a little person visiting my place and a single accident would end that. My edibles taste so strong that no kid would eat them after taking a whiff.



Singlemalt said:


> yep and it's a barterable commodity, esp when your cash flow has dwindled. I'm stepping up my grow size


I'm planning on upgrading from a tent to a 6x3 grow area this summer, something that would allow me to grow three plants at a time instead of two. It probably wouldn't be prudent to accelerate those plans right now. 



raratt said:


> I get a harvest of them every year naturally from when I let them loose years ago. They move on before the aphids get bad though.


Is that goal from one plant? I got close with my gorilla zkittlez grow, that's from two plants. I came in under 400 grams with my chocolate mint og.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've come around to @curious2garden 's way of thinking. Hopefully there will soon a be a little person visiting my place and a single accident would end that. My edibles taste so strong that no kid would eat them after taking a whiff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Show off. I'll let you know where 10 26-30" ended up. Not topping outdoor plants this year.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 23, 2020)

Popping some beans. I’ve got new prime soil that I’m excited about and these beans will go right at home in it


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 23, 2020)

Just realised I got 13 beans not 11 score


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 23, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Popping some beans. I’ve got new prime soil that I’m excited about and these beans will go right at home in it
> View attachment 4511976View attachment 4511977


Nice. Just got new toys to. About to cut and gave all my clones away. Can't wait to play with that allowable limit again.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've come around to @curious2garden 's way of thinking. Hopefully there will soon a be a little person visiting my place and a single accident would end that. *My edibles taste so strong that no kid would eat them after taking a whiff.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not true, if it didn't smell like decay I'd eat anything as a kid, and once I saw that some stinky cheeses were safe I went all in lol


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is that goal from one plant? I got close with my gorilla zkittlez grow, that's from two plants. I came in under 400 grams with my chocolate mint og.


I might find one plant that will do that some day. I like to keep the number of plants to about 4 to get the best coverage with my 2 315W CMH bulbs. Doing 6 kinda is pushing the light footprint. I don't run the same strain for all 4 because I am looking for one I REALLY like, so the totals for each strain end up less than a pound. If the electric bill didn't matter I would add 2 more of the lights because I still have enough room in the room I built.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 23, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Nice. Just got new toys to. About to cut and gave all my clones away. Can't wait to play with that allowable limit again.


I’m throwing all my old clone stock out. A few people are running my old cuts so I’ll just get some back off I need them.
Also got these to get threw


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've come around to @curious2garden 's way of thinking. Hopefully there will soon a be a little person visiting my place and a single accident would end that. My edibles taste so strong that no kid would eat them after taking a whiff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's no time like the present. If not now, when? go 4x8 or 8x8 if you can  Ask @Bobby schmeckle He's my go to for size advice ;D


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> I’m throwing all my old clone stock out. A few people are running my old cuts so I’ll just get some back off I need them.
> Also got these to get threwView attachment 4511981


Watch anything with Sunshine Daydream like a hawk. It's the only Bodhi strain that ever hermed on me and several other good growers.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> There's no time like the present. If not now, when? go 4x8 or 8x8 if you can  Ask @Bobby schmeckle He's my go to for size advice ;D


Ive got my old 5x5 packed away a 315w cmh and a 600w hps now where to put it. Hmmmmm


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Not true, if it didn't smell like decay I'd eat anything as a kid, and once I saw that some stinky cheeses were safe I went all in lol


Me too and I had a penchant for living things.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> There's no time like the present. If not now, when? go 4x8 or 8x8 if you can  Ask @Bobby schmeckle He's my go to for size advice ;D


My 4x4 is a hobby garden. 10x12 would probably pacify me for a season. 8x8 if I owned a plasma or four. LOL.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Watch anything with Sunshine Daydream like a hawk. It's the only Bodhi strain that ever hermed on me and several other good growers.


TY!


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2020)

The room I built is 5'8"X 6' X 8'. in order to keep it under the legal max size limit, and use the existing structure.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> The room I built is 5'8"X 6' X 8'. in order to keep it under the legal max size limit, and use the existing structure.


I like the term legal!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> The room I built is 5'8"X 6' X 8'. in order to keep it under the legal max size limit, and use the existing structure.


They get us on the possession limits. I can exceed that easily on a single plant.


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> They get us on the possession limits. I can exceed that easily on a single plant.


There is no limit on what I can have on hand if I grew it, just can't transport more than just over an ounce legally. I also have to grow indoors.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> There is no limit on what I can have on hand if I grew it, just can't transport more than just over an ounce legally. I also have to grow indoors.


Lucky you. 12 plants per legal adult. 10 oz per adult. 2 oz in public and max allowable gift.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 23, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Lucky you. 12 plants per legal adult. 10 oz per adult. 2 oz in public and max allowable gift.


I just pretend but in the current climate I’m more worried about thieves then the law


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 23, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> I just pretend but in the current climate I’m more worried about thieves then the law


As long as I'm not breaking the law , I have something for the thieves.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 23, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Not true, if it didn't smell like decay I'd eat anything as a kid, and once I saw that some stinky cheeses were safe I went all in lol


lol I was gonna say she's a girl and girls don't do that... then @curious2garden went and ruined that argument. 



curious2garden said:


> There's no time like the present. If not now, when? go 4x8 or 8x8 if you can  Ask @Bobby schmeckle He's my go to for size advice ;D


I figure it's going to cost about $2,000 for the renovation and lights. With our income being shutoff in the coming weeks I just can't. My dad is also in isolation after coming back from the US so I don't have any manpower. This is all going to be over soon I hope.










raratt said:


> I might find one plant that will do that some day. I like to keep the number of plants to about 4 to get the best coverage with my 2 315W CMH bulbs. Doing 6 kinda is pushing the light footprint. I don't run the same strain for all 4 because I am looking for one I REALLY like, so the totals for each strain end up less than a pound. If the electric bill didn't matter I would add 2 more of the lights because I still have enough room in the room I built.


Geez you're running big plants! Looking at your photos I would swear there's more than four plants in there.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I was gonna say she's a girl and girls don't do that... then @curious2garden went and ruined that argument.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sell what ya got and fund the new tent and lights!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Sell what ya got and fund the new tent and lights!


Apologies. I'm about to cut and hang 10 gorillas. It sucks.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I was gonna say she's a girl and girls don't do that... then @curious2garden went and ruined that argument.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$2000? You could get it done cheaper you gonna have to get savvy chic. To pull it off in these times that is, good luck


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 23, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> $2000? You could get it done cheaper you gonna have to get savvy chic. To pull it off in these times that is, good luck


All these recently legalized wanna-bes. Quantum craze. Really good lightly used equipment out there for cheap. Wish I had a grand.


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Lucky you. 12 plants per legal adult. 10 oz per adult. 2 oz in public and max allowable gift.


I can only have 6 plants growing at a time, and that is per household not adult. Edit: wattage is limited to 1200W, save the environment.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2020)

One plant is enough!


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Mar 23, 2020)

I live/WORKED IN MICHIGAN, was furloughed today until April 30. That’s what I accomplished, unemployment here I come


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> All these recently legalized wanna-bes. Quantum craze. Really good lightly used equipment out there for cheap. Wish I had a grand.


All the hoods and HPS/MH ballasts are available for a good price. I tried to sell some cheap and ended up just trading them for smaller units.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> All the hoods and HPS/MH ballasts are available for a good price. I tried to sell some cheap and ended up just trading them for smaller units.


Just started removinng the net from these sticky mothers. Half done and my eyes are watering and burning beyond belief.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 23, 2020)

I wish I could share these cookies, they're fantastic!



curious2garden said:


> Sell what ya got and fund the new tent and lights!


lol you're too practical. It will get done for sure, now is just unworkable.



DustyDuke said:


> $2000? You could get it done cheaper you gonna have to get savvy chic. To pull it off in these times that is, good luck


That's Canadian... I think that's like $13 USD. $900 for the lights and $1,100 for materials and a new 6" fan and phresh filter.



MICHI-CAN said:


> All these recently legalized wanna-bes. Quantum craze.


I think I've done alright for being a recently legalized wannabe using quantum boards.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wish I could share these cookies, they're fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not you. The chia pet 101 dropouts. The world doesn't hate you.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wish I could share these cookies, they're fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought so, not often I compliment cookies without tasting


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I've done alright for being a recently legalized wannabe using quantum boards.


I too am a recently legalized grower, I need to put up a pic of the LED kluge I made to start out with.


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> I too am a recently legalized grower, I need to put up a pic of the LED kluge I made to start out with.


Heat is my biggest problem in the summer, I was contemplating using them in the summer and adding these while powering them up during flower.



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DTOAW3O/?coliid=IFYEXZATB0EKT&colid=1LE2FYSASNBVG&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> Heat is my biggest problem in the summer, I was contemplating using them in the summer and adding these while powering them up during flower.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DTOAW3O/?coliid=IFYEXZATB0EKT&colid=1LE2FYSASNBVG&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


I've got central air. But my cheap ass is running 8 100W knockoff v2's I fit in two cheap pink cob housings. Quite happy actually.


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I've got central air. But my cheap ass is running 8 100W knockoff v2's I fit in two cheap pink cob housings. Quite happy actually.


I built a room in a garage, stuffed a window AC in the wall to cool it. @Aeroknow hooked me up with lights and knowledge. He improved my grows greatly.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 23, 2020)

Today has been a tough one. so i try to change things up and did a little channel surfing on the radio and hit on a country station.....I was doing fine until they played this....I had to go lay down for awhile.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> I built a room in a garage, stuffed a window AC in the wall to cool it. @Aeroknow hooked me up with lights and knowledge. He improved my grows greatly.


I'm an old school outdoor guy that did SOG with rubbermaid and my spare aquarium accessories with 400 mh and 600 hps.


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Today has been a tough one. so i try to change things up and did a little channel surfing on the radio and hit on a country station.....I was doing fine until they played this....I had to go lay down for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love ya bro, I'm here for you if you need me.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> Heat is my biggest problem in the summer, I was contemplating using them in the summer and adding these while powering them up during flower.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DTOAW3O/?coliid=IFYEXZATB0EKT&colid=1LE2FYSASNBVG&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


I can’t do indoors during the summer, it’s to hot . Plus I like not having to be tied down to a schedule. And I only grow for one person and two-three pounds will cover me and then some.


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I can’t do indoors during the summer, it’s to hot . Plus I like not having to be tied down to a schedule. And I only grow for one person and two-three pounds will cover me and then some.


With the window AC I can, but I get the "look" when the electric bill arrives. My hoods are open also.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> Love ya bro, I'm here for you if you need me.


thanks bro I haven't felt like this since I started counting days in Vietnam....364....363....362


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> With the window AC I can, but I get the "look" when the electric bill arrives. My hoods are open also.


Make the switch. Gift for some contributions. Things are going to be getting cheaper.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 23, 2020)

Took some gelato cuts


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Make the switch. Gift for some contributions. Things are going to be getting cheaper.


I have two closed hoods I could use with different hoses and adapters for CMH, plus a new carbon filter.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 23, 2020)

doublejj said:


> thanks bro I haven't felt like this since I started counting days in Vietnam....364....363....362


I think the next cutting will be a few less days. Count that.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have two closed hoods I could use with different hoses and adapters for CMH, plus a new carbon filter.


Just go white led. I'm amazed by punk 3528 chips. Cheap and cool compared to hid.


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2020)

doublejj said:


> thanks bro I haven't felt like this since I started counting days in Vietnam....364....363....362


Just breathe, stay informed and do what is best for you and the wife. Having the info on this is good, too much info can be overwhelming though. The days will go by just like they did in country, at least no one is shooting here...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> Just breathe, stay informed and do what is best for you and the wife. Having the info on this is good, too much info can be overwhelming though. The days will go by just like they did in country, at least no one is shooting here...


Wouldn't bet on that - we just got put into the "hide and shelter in place" category so the UBR came outta the safe.
Tweakers & Idiots are prolific - gunna stay safe.


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Wouldn't bet on that - we just got put into the "hide and shelter in place" category so the UBR came outta the safe.
> Tweakers & Idiots are prolific - gunna stay safe.


?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 23, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Wouldn't bet on that - we just got put into the "hide and shelter in place" category so the UBR came outta the safe.
> Tweakers & Idiots are prolific - gunna stay safe.


pulled my shotty out of the safe and loaded it up.....


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2020)

I have my home made lead filled shillelagh and aluminum baseball bat at the ready. I'm not concerned enough to lock and load.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> ?


Ugly Black Rifle
Much to the chagrin of the anti's in politics - I ain't huntin, I'm just prepared.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 23, 2020)

Wish I had one of these for the family


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 24, 2020)

​


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I thought so, not often I compliment cookies without tasting


lol after feeling the effects of a single cookie I'm surprised the brownie didn't last longer. That was probably equivalent to four or five cookies.



MICHI-CAN said:


> Not you. The chia pet 101 dropouts. The world doesn't hate you.


I was just busting your balls. We all have to start somewhere. 


raratt said:


> I too am a recently legalized grower, I need to put up a pic of the LED kluge I made to start out with.


I'm still rocking my ghetto strip lights for flower. I love that light.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 24, 2020)

breakfast.....again


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 24, 2020)

Sitrep: went to check out Walmart's senior hours: was a snap! well stocked, everything available, they just limit amount you can buy: Iso both 70% and 91%, H-peroxide, TP, paper towels, frozen foods including meats and fish. Probably my best Walmart experience ever lol. On to Albertsons (Giant Eagle Or Krogers or Meijer for those east of Rio Linda). Abysmal! Line to get into store, approx 15 min at 8:30 am, fresh produce was back, hardly any processed meats, no god damned chorizos!!!, fresh chicken is back, very little fresh pork, no paper products, no ice cream, low on milk products, monster long line to the register. One person at a time no packing in at register, bag your own stuff, cashier sprays down the whole area after your turn including conveyer. Prices for home meds going up: aspirin, etc. The only fun part was listening to a few entitled people bitch about the ubiquitous "they" had no right to do this to them lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Sitrep: went to check out Walmart's senior hours: was a snap! well stocked, everything available, they just limit amount you can buy: Iso both 70% and 91%, H-peroxide, TP, paper towels, frozen foods including meats and fish. Probably my best Walmart experience ever lol. On to Albertsons (Giant Eagle Or Krogers or Meijer for those east of Rio Linda). Abysmal! Line to get into store, approx 15 min at 8:30 am, fresh produce was back, hardly any processed meats, no god damned chorizos!!!, fresh chicken is back, very little fresh pork, no paper products, no ice cream, low on milk products, monster long line to the register. One person at a time no packing in at register, bag your own stuff, cashier sprays down the whole area after your turn including conveyer. Prices for home meds going up: aspirin, etc. The only fun part was listening to a few entitled people bitch about the ubiquitous "they" had no right to do this to them lol


What I noticed was things were initially wiped out. Most everyone has extra of what they need so food is starting to fill the shelves a little. Still hard to find cleaning products and paper products. Isopropyl alcohol, haven't been able to find, not to mention hand sanitizer or antibacterial hand soap. 

It'll get better. 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2020)

Went to the local butcher (small, old place...I think its 3 maybe 4 generations now...I can honestly say "I love my meat man!") last night he was pretty wiped out. I got a large end of a piece of pork (figured I'd throw it in the crock yum) he told me come back in the am he should have a new delivery. Today I went in and saw everything was in stock and looked awesome as always..........I saw it in his face he didn't want to say he has to raise his prices but his where raised


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 24, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> What I noticed was things were initially wiped out. Most everyone has extra of what they need so food is starting to fill the shelves a little. Still hard to find cleaning products and paper products. Isopropyl alcohol, haven't been able to find, not to mention hand sanitizer or antibacterial hand soap.
> 
> It'll get better.
> 
> SH420


Yeah, its the initial panic when the new rules are put in place. This was the first time I went to town since the State declared statewide quarantine, plus the # of cases in the county has almost tripled from a week ago. I just found it odd that Walmart is usually a zoo and the grocery store not and the situation was reversed. BTW Albertsons is across the street from Walmart lol


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 24, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> What I noticed was things were initially wiped out. Most everyone has extra of what they need so food is starting to fill the shelves a little. Still hard to find cleaning products and paper products. Isopropyl alcohol, haven't been able to find, not to mention hand sanitizer or antibacterial hand soap.
> 
> It'll get better.
> 
> SH420


Buy handsoap and just say no to killing your commensals ;D They love you and you guys need each other.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 24, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4512455​


The first person I saw leaving Costco this morning had a cart overfilled with Corona beer....I felt like telling them "that's not how this works"....but they looked happy so i let it go


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 24, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Buy handsoap and just say no to killing your commensals ;D They love you and you guys need each other.


Ancient Chinese secret...






SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 24, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Ancient Chinese secret...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that ad! We were a lot funnier back then.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 24, 2020)

@Aeroknow I ran that gojidawg a few years ago and it was fire. I just took down a few birthday cake crosses and they’re all looking and smelling incredible. I think you’re gonna get some dank with that cross.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 24, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> @Aeroknow I ran that gojidawg a few years ago and it was fire. I just took down a few birthday cake crosses and they’re all looking and smelling incredible. I think you’re gonna get some dank with that cross.


Hell yeah dude! Great to hear.
I got 4 freebies of them when i ordered the kitchen sink and Trifi sundae beans. Gonna rock the trifi sundae after i hopefully find some good phenos from the others.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 24, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Hell yeah dude! Great to hear.
> I got 4 freebies of them when i ordered the kitchen sink and Trifi sundae beans. Gonna rock the trifi sundae after i hopefully find some good phenos from the others.


All of his gear I’ve run has been phenomenal.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 24, 2020)

Last fish before they closed this place down until further notice.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 24, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4512698
> Last fish before they closed this place down until further notice.


When does the season usually open? I might not be starting my home now this year because of this bullshit. Might have allot of extra time 

edit. I just checked and looks like oct 1?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4512698
> Last fish before they closed this place down until further notice.


Nice!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 24, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> When does the season usually open? I might not be starting my home now this year because of this bullshit. Might have allot of extra time


I think it’s open year round usually. I’ve fished winter and summer there anyway. Best fishing is in the winter though. Went Sunday and they closed Monday


----------



## raratt (Mar 24, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Wish I had one of these for the family


Been there, spent a lot of time under Kansas.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 24, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I think it’s open year round usually. I’ve fished winter and summer there anyway. Best fishing is in the winter though. Went Sunday and they closed Monday


I just checked. It’s oct 1 ~ june 30. Not really any good in the summer anyways?


----------



## raratt (Mar 24, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4512698
> Last fish before they closed this place down until further notice.


Pyramid Lake?


----------



## Caniboy (Mar 24, 2020)

Aeroknow how ya been man met you in 2014 at the BBQ with Buzz2kill!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 24, 2020)

Got more of the screen room done. Just as I finished the storm hit.









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## raratt (Mar 24, 2020)

Watered the girls this morning, made breakfast then took a nap for an hour and a half. Plenty of leftovers to use for dinner, buds and suds in a bit.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 24, 2020)

doublejj said:


> The first person I saw leaving Costco this morning had a cart overfilled with Corona beer....I felt like telling them "that's not how this works"....but they looked happy so i let it go


The cure lies at the bottom of one of those bottles. He/she will be damned if they have not found it by the end of the week. Lol


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 24, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I just checked. It’s oct 1 ~ june 30. Not really any good in the summer anyways?


Not really. The reason I go in the summer is to target the giant carp that hang out in the mouth where the truckee flows in. 

Sight fishing carp on a fly rod is stupid fun.


----------



## raratt (Mar 24, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> fishing carp


Caught one in the river when I was shad fishing with light gear. That took a bit of work to get my lure back.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 24, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Not really. The reason I go in the summer is to target the giant carp that hang out in the mouth where the truckee flows in.
> 
> Sight fishing carp on a fly rod is stupid fun.


Isn't any kind of fishing fun really though?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 24, 2020)

Honey do's and hung out with other ladies in the house.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 24, 2020)

Received another batch of veggie seeds today.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Received another batch of veggie seeds today.....
> View attachment 4512902


I have lots of seeds...always keep a good stock...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 24, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I have lots of seeds...always keep a good stock...


Growing anything is an obsession with me. I did some consulting last year for my mother-in-law and one of the guys I got my Gelato cut from. My mother-in-law said it sound like too much work, so I told her I will get her garden started for her this year. She had root aphids, but didn’t even know.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 24, 2020)

Caniboy said:


> Aeroknow how ya been man met you in 2014 at the BBQ with Buzz2kill!


Wut up man. I’m good I guess. Been better lol. My shit burned down in the Camp Fire, just getting fired back up. You guys still blowing shit up down there?


----------



## Cillit_Bang (Mar 24, 2020)

What did I achieve today ; absolutely nothing . UK Is in corona virus lockdown so I sat in my apartment all day getting high as fuck.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 24, 2020)

Cillit_Bang said:


> What did I achieve today ; absolutely nothing . UK Is in corona virus lockdown so I sat in my apartment all day getting high as fuck.


Hope you have some video games!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 24, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Honey do's and hung out with other ladies in the house. View attachment 4512901


Love the little friends in the garden


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 24, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Love the little friends in the garden


Thanks. They are the guardian's of my garden.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 24, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Hope you have some video games!


If that's mainliner we are his video game.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 25, 2020)

Strained my cold brew. Much sweeter than the instant pot method.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Strained my cold brew. Much sweeter than the instant pot method.View attachment 4513366


What's that? Oil?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> What's that? Oil?


Vegetable glycerin


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Vegetable glycerin


I made some olive oil. That shit was awesome! I also make a 50/50 honey budder mix that kicks ass on toast or muffins.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 25, 2020)

Just finished rolling up for the day.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2020)

I did coconut oil. It killed all of my skin cancer.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2020)

Swisher sweets!
Which flavor is the best?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2020)

Haven't had a blunt in a long time.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 25, 2020)

Mohican said:


> I did coconut oil. It killed all of my skin cancer.
> 
> View attachment 4513421
> 
> ...


My brother in law has stage 4 colon cancer .

An angel sent me some coconut oil and some concentrate. 
Unfortunately he had a difficult time eating the coconut oil so, he's freezing it in small capsules and going to use it as suppositories. He seemed a little too excited about sticking things in his butt.
I told him to watch the Will Ferrell/Kevin Hart movie Get Hard... teaches kiestering.

Fuck cancer 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2020)

Disinfected my entire fucking car. One hand is clean, the other dirty, use bags and have a disinfection area set up. What is so difficult about that? Why does everyone have to know better?

SMDH


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> My brother in law has stage 4 colon cancer .
> 
> An angel sent me some coconut oil and some concentrate.
> Unfortunately he had a difficult time eating the coconut oil so, he's freezing it in small capsules and going to use it as suppositories. He seemed a little too excited about sticking things in his butt.
> ...


Probably the easiest way is to melt it and pour into small cylindrical molds.
Something like this and underfill to say .5-1 ml





Amazon.com: Suppository Mold Tray Kit - Reusable, 2 Trays - Makes 12 Suppositories Per Set. Size 2 ML Suppositories. Includes 5 Free 2 ML Filling Pipettes.: Health & Personal Care


Buy Suppository Mold Tray Kit - Reusable, 2 Trays - Makes 12 Suppositories Per Set. Size 2 ML Suppositories. Includes 5 Free 2 ML Filling Pipettes. on Amazon.com ✓ FREE SHIPPING on qualified orders



amzn.to





Then you have a suppository. I'm not sure capsules will dissolve in a low acid environment? @cannabineer

Bless you and your family Shrx and stay strong.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2020)

When I was going through radiation treatment, suppositories were the only thing that saved me.
Bad vasectomy = testicular cancer = make her get her tubes tied!
1 to 2 eggs a month is easier to handle than billions of sperm constantly dumping into where??? and the open tube clogging and giving you blue balls.

Fuck Cancer


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 25, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Swisher sweets!
> Which flavor is the best?


Juicy Hemp wraps. I haven’t done swisher sweet in a while. They don’t hold enough pot for me lol. And I get REALLY addicted to the nicotine. It’s either Juicy hemp wraps or Backwoods for me. When I did smoke swishers I would only smoke diamond, which is Swisher Unsweet.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2020)

Worst part was that Mrs. Mo had cysts 2 years later and had to get a hysterectomy. I didn't even need to get it done.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2020)

Fuck cancer! You could always screw with him and say you made them in these.....


shrxhky420 said:


> My brother in law has stage 4 colon cancer .
> 
> An angel sent me some coconut oil and some concentrate.
> Unfortunately he had a difficult time eating the coconut oil so, he's freezing it in small capsules and going to use it as suppositories. He seemed a little too excited about sticking things in his butt.
> ...


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2020)

When I was 17 I worked at Elitch Gardens in Denver (in the original location).
Every night/morning at 1AM Bud Gurtler and I would walk around the park each smoking a swisher sweet.
Guy was a millionaire and he loved those things.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 25, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Just finished rolling up for the day.View attachment 4513422


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 25, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Probably the easiest way is to melt it and pour into small cylindrical molds.
> Something like this and underfill to say .5-1 ml
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks "Angel "  

SH420


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 25, 2020)

Did this painting awhile ago but I’ve had a lot of interest in prints. I’m ready to make the order but my usual printer is in China. Feel like I should ha e done this a few months ago


----------



## Bareback (Mar 25, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4513517
> Did this painting awhile ago but I’ve had a lot of interest in prints. I’m ready to make the order but my usual printer is in China. Feel like I should ha e done this a few months ago


Yeah........I’d wear that....... if and when I actually wear a shirt. Ohh I would also like a limited signed print of the 44 penis’s club . And maybe a rock . Fuck it I think I want the whole collection.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 25, 2020)

Mohican said:


> When I was going through radiation treatment, suppositories were the only thing that saved me.
> Bad vasectomy = testicular cancer = make her get her tubes tied!
> 1 to 2 eggs a month is easier to handle than billions of sperm constantly dumping into where??? and the open tube clogging and giving you blue balls.
> 
> Fuck Cancer


WTF? 
I had a vasectomy 20+ years ago and never had a problem. 
Is there something I should know???


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 25, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Yeah........I’d wear that....... if and when I actually wear a shirt. Ohh I would also like a limited signed print of the 44 penis’s club . And maybe a rock . Fuck it I think I want the whole collection.


Love you!


----------



## Bareback (Mar 25, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Love you!


Feeling is mutual....much respect.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 25, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Feeling is mutual....much respect.


Mr. Schmeckle is a good dude.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 25, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Mr. Schmeckle is a good dude.


On his good days. 

Oh and ps. Those fire and desire and side chick from @genuity are heading into flower in the next few days. They’ve been in veg since the day I got them. HUGE.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Probably the easiest way is to melt it and pour into small cylindrical molds.
> Something like this and underfill to say .5-1 ml
> 
> 
> ...


Gelatin capsules should dissolve in high or low acid environments afaik.


----------



## Hydro4life (Mar 25, 2020)

Me and the mrs harvested about 2 pounds today... some will still go for about 3 weeks!?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 25, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> On his good days.
> 
> Oh and ps. Those fire and desire and side chick from @genuity are heading into flower in the next few days. They’ve been in veg since the day I got them. HUGE.


I got all of the side chicks to sprout but zero fire & desire. 
Not sure what went wrong. 
I have a process and do the same thing every time. 
Soak em in water until they crack (usually a day or two) then transfer to peats. 

The fire & desire never cracked -- and I waited a week. 
Weird.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2020)

The Dr. botched the simple procedure. Sutured me up with stuff hanging out of the incision.

As far as the other stuff. Body reacts to billions of little soldiers dumped into the (wherever) by creating antibodies. Those antibodies can be detrimental.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2020)

@Hydro4life - your screen name should be Outdoor4life!!!

Beautiful garden


----------



## Hydro4life (Mar 25, 2020)

Mohican said:


> @Hydro4life - your screen name should be Outdoor4life!!!
> 
> Beautiful garden


Thanks Mohican! Appreciate that mate


----------



## Hydro4life (Mar 25, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I got all of the side chicks to sprout but zero fire & desire.
> Not sure what went wrong.
> I have a process and do the same thing every time.
> Soak em in water until they crack (usually a day or two) then transfer to peats.
> ...


Bad seeds. I’ve had the same with g13s Pineapple Express, decided to give them a second run as it’s an awesome strain. Bought a 5 pack and only 1 sprouted and it was a shitty little runt that I chopped about 2 weeks into veg. And have had a bad experience with sensi’s skunk #1 bought a 10 pack and not one sprouted!
Never had issues sprouting seeds and have had good results from both sensi and g13 in the past, but you do get batches of bad seeds. I’d say it’s the way they’ve been handled/stored by breeder or seed bank.
Don’t beat yourself up over it man


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 25, 2020)

Mohican said:


> When I was 17 I worked at Elitch Gardens in Denver (in the original location).
> Every night/morning at 1AM Bud Gurtler and I would walk around the park each smoking a swisher sweet.
> Guy was a millionaire and he loved those things.


Me too! Carpooled with a dude named dave who was on methadone and would drive 55 in the passing lane ("so he wouldn't get a flat') crazy days.


----------



## raratt (Mar 25, 2020)

Checked the girls this morning and had to tie up a couple branches that are getting too heavy, good problem to have. Filled the beer shelf with the 30 pack from the garage. Washed all the stuff I have been setting on the kitchen counter and sink. Thawed some pork steaks for the Q and have some fresh asparagus to go with them. Buds and suds time.


----------



## raratt (Mar 25, 2020)

Hydro4life said:


> Me and the mrs harvested about 2 pounds today... some will still go for about 3 weeks!?
> View attachment 4513539View attachment 4513541View attachment 4513542View attachment 4513543View attachment 4513544


I like the covering for the hoop greenhouse, looks like it would knock down some of the sunlight while letting most in.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 25, 2020)

Continued to fight the crazy off with time in the garden. Snapped a picture of a flower on each lady on day 44 since going to 12/12. Plants I've learned are either Bluniverse (ms. universe-blu magoo) or Blue orca haze (blue city diesel-super silver haze) Four of the plants match the description of those the tall bushy plant with the wispy flower I'm unsure of. I'd Love to hear critical thinking on how they look and how much longer people might think I'm looking at before considering harvest. Not to happy with the fan leave tips, tried real hard to not burn my ladies but after underfeeding my outdoor crops I've managed a little overfeeding indoors. These ladies are getting my fullest attention currently so if you have any pointers, suggestions or tips and are kind enough to share I'm all ears!


----------



## sarahJane211 (Mar 26, 2020)

Just cooked a big pot of shredded chicken and vegetable soup.

And baked a crusty white loaf to go with it, the cocktail is 'Baileys' fake with extra chocolate (just had 3, sorry if not making much sense).


----------



## neosapien (Mar 26, 2020)

So today is the first day that I have to go into the field since all this started. I'm hoping to encounter 0 people. I'm thankful I still have an income but a bit freaked by what I may encounter. People or virus. We'll see how many people call the state police on me for thinking I'm breaking orders. So many people snitched on the landscapers that the cops posted a message on their Facebook explaining that they're are allowed to operate.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 26, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> yep and it's a barterable commodity, esp when your cash flow has dwindled. I'm stepping up my grow size


Sold six cookies to my friend for $10 yesterday. Honestly It felt super awkward asking for money. I left them on the deck for her husband to pick up. He left $40 cash and a cineplex gift card.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 26, 2020)

And that


Laughing Grass said:


> Sold six cookies to my friend for $10 yesterday. Honestly It felt super awkward asking for money. I left them on the deck for her husband to pick up. He left $40 cash and a cineplex gift card.


And that's how it begins.

You have to grow the goatee now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 26, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And that
> 
> 
> And that's how it begins.
> ...


lol I'd like to be known as the Cookie Kinpin.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 26, 2020)

My mom just called me from the assisted living facility regarding her appointment with the urologist later today

I asked her if she still had the box of gloves in her bathroom and she said yes, so I told her to put them in her walker and sneak them out to me

Score!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 26, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> My mom just called me from the assisted living facility regarding her appointment with the urologist later today
> 
> I asked her if she still had the box of gloves in her bathroom and she said yes, so I told her to put them in her walker and sneak them out to me
> 
> Score!


I used up all my 5 mil condoms *gloves* so now I'm going with 7 mil and reusing them.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 26, 2020)

Pulled all the weeds, cleaned up in the greenhouses, cleaned the whole backyard, and finally cleaned out my bug zapper(shitload of bugs). 

Found a buddy when cleaning the yard. Chunky fucker.


----------



## raratt (Mar 26, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Pulled all the weeds, cleaned up in the greenhouses, cleaned the whole backyard, and finally cleaned out my bug zapper(shitload of bugs).
> 
> Found a buddy when cleaning the yard. Chunky fucker.View attachment 4514510


Looks like he ate some bad crickets or something... now that the stray cats aren't in my yard all the time we have plenty of fence lizards around, and alligator ones (wife hates them).


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> Looks like he ate some bad crickets or something... now that the stray cats aren't in my yard all the time we have plenty of fence lizards around, and alligator ones (wife hates them).


I've had nuggets before and would definitely eat them again.......

http://www.bing.com/search?q=alligator+fries&FORM=AWRE&PC=RIMBINGD&ajf=reqfail


----------



## raratt (Mar 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I've had nuggets before and would definitely eat them again.......
> 
> http://www.bing.com/search?q=alligator+fries&FORM=AWRE&PC=RIMBINGD&ajf=reqfail


Wouldn't get much of a nugget out of one of these...


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> Wouldn't get much of a nugget out of one of these...
> View attachment 4514565


What is he? Very snake like!


----------



## raratt (Mar 26, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> What is he? Very snake like!


Alligator lizard, they move like a snake when they walk. They have some serious jaws also.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> Alligator lizard, they move like a snake when they walk. They have some serious jaws also.


I wouldn't want to be his prey!


----------



## Hydro4life (Mar 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> I like the covering for the hoop greenhouse, looks like it would knock down some of the sunlight while letting most in.


Yea I’d say it would raratt. Buds are super dense all through plants, so I’d say light is more than adequate, I have a carbon filter and super quiet German made 2 phase fan that moves nearly 600m3. Its a sacrifice I had to make to minimise smell to a degree and provide a bit of cover from any neighbours eyes. The green really hides the plants well too.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> Wouldn't get much of a nugget out of one of these...
> View attachment 4514565


I'd start with at least 20........with ranch or buffalo....


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> Wouldn't get much of a nugget out of one of these...
> View attachment 4514565


I bet there is specialist machinery built to get 0.8 to 1.0 nuggets per vermin. Gotta know the right suppliers.


----------



## raratt (Mar 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> per vermin.


I wouldn't regard them as vermin, they eat slugs, other lizards, mice, baby birds might be pushing it though.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> I wouldn't regard them as vermin, they eat slugs, other lizards, mice, baby birds might be pushing it though.


In the Bay Area we had these teeny lizards that ex and I called ground sparrows.


----------



## raratt (Mar 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> In the Bay Area we had these teeny lizards that ex and I called ground sparrows.


When the fence lizards around here hatch they aren't much over an inch long. I think they are cute... lol


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> When the fence lizards around here hatch they aren't much over an inch long. I think they are cute... lol


In Tuolumne County I sometimes saw these tailheavy guys with brilliant blue accents. The one who got into the house I caught for release very carefully because they have a real tendency to unhitch the trailer while flooring it.


----------



## raratt (Mar 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> In Tuolumne County I sometimes saw these tailheavy guys with brilliant blue accents. The one who got into the house I caught for release very carefully because they have a real tendency to unhitch the trailer while flooring it.


Like this?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> Like this?
> 
> View attachment 4514718


That looks right. About ten inches from snout to tip.


----------



## raratt (Mar 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That looks right. About ten inches from snout to tip.


They are a type of Skink. The adults loose some of the tail coloring.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> They are a type of Skink. The adults loose some of the tail coloring.


My daughters lil friend. 
Friend: there is a skank in the bushes
Me: you mean skinks 
Friend: pretty sure it’s a skank
Me: I better check


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 26, 2020)

Saw that coming.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> They are a type of Skink. The adults loose some of the tail coloring.


An English professor named Strunk
Explained to a dyslexic monk
“When I’ve had to drink,
Why, I can parse skink.
Let’s see now: that’s skink, skank and skunk.”


----------



## raratt (Mar 26, 2020)

All the reptiles and amphibians from the golden state: http://www.californiaherps.com/


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> All the reptiles and amphibians from the golden state: http://www.californiaherps.com/


Don't be messing with the wildlife. Don't need a 20.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I'd like to be known as the Cookie Kinpin.


You went a bit overboard on the Mullet there girl.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Mar 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I'd start with at least 20........with ranch or buffalo....


My misses had this for breakfast ........... with chilli sauce.


----------



## raratt (Mar 26, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> My misses had this for breakfast ........... with chilli sauce.
> View attachment 4514802


I'll take bullfrog legs over the whole package. Remember to cut the tendons though.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 26, 2020)

I made a damn good pork roast.......wife made awesome mashed potatoes....made my first 2 loaves of sourdough that came out great! Green beans on the side!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 26, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> My misses had this for breakfast ........... with chilli sauce.
> View attachment 4514802


I'd try it but not for breakfast.......


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 26, 2020)

Only after we run out of skinks.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2020)

Love my lizard buddies!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 26, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> We have the same cloner. No need to change your water or wipe anything down if you use a little pool shock solution. You may get more roots, too...
> 
> Post #3970
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for this man. Fired up my clone king and 3 days later I’m getting roots. I even stuck all my extra clones in water bottles with the same solution that is in the cloner and they seem healthy so far.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 26, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Thanks so much for this man. Fired up my clone king and 3 days later I’m getting roots. I even stuck all my extra clones in water bottles with the same solution that is in the cloner and they seem healthy so far. View attachment 4514906


You are welcome. It is SO easy to clone when you have the pool shock solution, and it requires little to no maintenance. Anything below 88f water and you're golden. Just make sure to add fresh solution every 2-3 days. I have a cloner that's been going for a week, I'll take some pics of the roots soon. The root masses are thick and pearly white, as usual. Post pics of your roots when you can...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 27, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You went a bit overboard on the Mullet there girl.


I _had _an appointment for trim and highlights on April 3rd. We're all gonna look pretty haggard when this is over.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I _had _an appointment for trim and highlights on April 3rd. We're all gonna look pretty haggard when this is over.


I missed stock piling TP but I got my hair colored and highlighted!! WOOT


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I _had _an appointment for trim and highlights on April 3rd. We're all gonna look pretty haggard when this is over.


I was overdue for a haircut when the quarantine began. I’m headed to this look fast.

(3x as old and ugly, mind you)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 27, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I missed stock piling TP but I got my hair colored and highlighted!! WOOT


I'd gladly trade some tp for a trim job. 



cannabineer said:


> I was overdue for a haircut when the quarantine began. I’m headed to this look fast.
> 
> (3x as old and ugly, mind you)
> 
> View attachment 4515533


Zoinks! I think I'm going to have to give myself zooey deschanel bangs shortly


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I was overdue for a haircut when the quarantine began. I’m headed to this look fast.
> 
> (3x as old and ugly, mind you)
> 
> View attachment 4515533


I got my hair cut the week before all this started and was already wearing stocking caps to keep the wings under control.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I got my hair cut the week before all this started and was already wearing stocking caps to keep the wings under control.
> View attachment 4515563


She is both stark and raven’


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> She is both stark and raven’


I really hope the carpet doesn't match the drapes.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I really hope the carpet doesn't match the drapes.


I’m imagining this there


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I _had _an appointment for trim and highlights on April 3rd. We're all gonna look pretty haggard when this is over.


Not me. Glad I have freeform dreads. Wash and dry. That’s it lol. Apple cider vinegar rinse once a month.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 27, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I got my hair cut the week before all this started and was already wearing stocking caps to keep the wings under control.
> View attachment 4515563


Arturo Rios was a David Bowie album?

And I thought I had heard them all, son of a bitch!


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I _had _an appointment for trim and highlights on April 3rd. We're all gonna look pretty haggard when this is over.


Not me, either. I shave my head and have no facial hair. I always look exactly the same for better or worse...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 27, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Not me, either. I shave my head and have no facial hair. I always look exactly the same for better or worse...


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 27, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4515596


That's exactly what my penis looks like, smiley face and all


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd gladly trade some tp for a trim job.


 I completely missed the third "t.........


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I completely missed the third "t.........


Brown noser?


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 27, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I completely missed the third "t.........


She's so polite to ask for the tp _before_ the rim job. That's a lady...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 27, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Not me. Glad I have freeform dreads. Wash and dry. That’s it lol. Apple cider vinegar rinse once a month.


I kinda wish I tried dreds when I was young. Someone posted a pic of smoking hot girl with dreds and a split tongue. I can't remember who posted it, but I saved it





tyler.durden said:


> Not me, either. I shave my head and have no facial hair. I always look exactly the same for better or worse...


I always pictured you as having a goatee.


----------



## raratt (Mar 27, 2020)

Picked up eggs, HD buns, some cheese, and some cookies from the local store. Installed my new LED security light and pulled down the MH light that obviously was set to see ghosts because it was on so often. Buds and suds time.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 27, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> That's exactly what my penis looks like, smiley face and all


Go easy with the sharpy buddy - those happy faces "hang around" for a bit with that ink.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Go easy with the sharpy buddy - those happy faces "hang around" for a bit with that ink.


I wish I were close enough and supplied with spirits of a sufficient quality to knock loose the backstory on that comment.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 27, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Go easy with the sharpy buddy - those happy faces "hang around" for a bit with that ink.


No sharpie necessary. My penis actually has a face. It is both endearing and disturbing...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> No sharpie necessary. My penis actually has a face. It is both endearing and disturbing...


The endearing aspect completely escapes me.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 27, 2020)

You must not be holding on hard enough hehe


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The endearing aspect completely escapes me.



You sound like my last wife


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> You sound like my last wife


She was probably pissed because you dismissed her vulva visage.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I always pictured you as having a goatee.



That's funny. I always pictured you sprawled naked across my bed...


----------



## glowtogrow (Mar 27, 2020)

420God said:


> What did you do today that you're proud of? Something at work, home, school, personal achievement, etc...
> 
> 
> Today I had gravel dropped off and I put in a new driveway. It was a lot of work but I got it done quicker than I thought I would.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 28, 2020)

Go easy, I think you might be strangling it if it is both endearing and disturbing...


----------



## Mohican (Mar 28, 2020)

She's my sister. She's my daughter.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 28, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> That's funny. I always pictured you sprawled naked across my bed...


you’d have a great time. I’m really into bedroom games.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> you’d have a great time. I’m really into bedroom games.


And then she got thrown from the window!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> you’d have a great time. I’m really into bedroom games.


I wonder if he still loves hoes

SH420


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> And then she got thrown from the window!


She'll wake up, owned by some nomad sheik in the desert


----------



## lokie (Mar 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> you’d have a great time. I’m really into bedroom games.


Games are one thing, unprovoked assault is quite another.












No need for further explanation.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 28, 2020)

Foreplay


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 28, 2020)

Fiveplay


----------



## Mohican (Mar 28, 2020)

Sexplay


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 28, 2020)

WOW! 
This hits close to home.








Army constructing field hospital at CenturyLink Field Event Center


As the number of cases continue to rise, soldiers deployed to Washington state to help take pressure off the local health care system.




www.king5.com


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 28, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> WOW!
> This hits close to home.
> 
> 
> ...


Was supposed to lay in bed and watch 80's gameshows. Brother came home with 6 5# hamburg bricks No ziplocks to break down and freeze. Neighbor calls and asks if I can get milk and acid reducers for them if I go out. They are in their late 60's and scared. Then my brother tells me the headshop I buy cigarette supplies from has closed. Grabbed the gloves and a chamois cloth along with a quart spray bottle of alcohol. Drove almost 30 miles. Found a tobacco store staying open. They had two cases of ramen noodles for $5 a pack or $120 for the case. A half dozen single tp rolls for $19.95 each. Along with a few gallons of water and a couple bottles of alcohol. The clerk said selling those makes them essential. Messed up. But if the clerk was happy ? I'm happy. Right next to TSC. Picked up the dog's booster shot and some neem oil. F mildew in my house. Let alone room. Found milk, pills and vodka at the yuppie store on the hospital campus. Wine was gone. Beer and liquor for the after party though. So i managed to get out and look around. Help my neighbors. Put more meat on ice. Grill everyone burgers. And still not lose my temper as I feel like crap the last few days. And this four day tooth ache is not helping. On the bright side, less traffic, no police seen, and go to the "kempt" folks stores if you can't find something. And please be polite to your cashiers. tip well and tell them thank you for risking their health, and that of their loved ones to help you.


----------



## raratt (Mar 28, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> A half dozen single tp rolls for $19.95 each.


Not price gouging much, jeez. I'd turn him in.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> Not price gouging much, jeez. I'd turn him in.


Items are not meant for sale. But must be for sale to qualify with the Executive orders here. Regular prices on normal stock.


----------



## lokie (Mar 28, 2020)

Started out the day to trim dead branches from an OLD Dogwood tree.

While in the planning phase it was decided to alternate between bowls of Critical+ and Joba Stash for the warm up activities. 
Joba Stash cured from the last harvest and the Crit+ quick cured from Thursday's harvest.






Got out the chainsaw on a pole and went to work, a couple hours later.

1/2 way through the chain slipped off. Ever deal with a tangled chainsaw blade? Stoned?







An adult beverage and a few more alternating bowls later, the tree branches were trembling before me.






FUCK! the blade was on backwards. A trip back to the garage and a few bowls later limbs were falling once again.

Blade slip. Fuck and only a few limbs left to trim.











Rinse and repeat the entire process as above, including the backward blade




, 
except I switched the toking order of the Joba and Crit+ AND added a few tokes of unknown contributions and
culled a bottle of pinot grigio for stress relief to keep things interesting.






A 15 min job turned into a 3 hour tour. lol

.










.


----------



## raratt (Mar 28, 2020)

lokie said:


> A 15 min job turned into a 3 hour tour. lol


If I toked and drank before doing something like that I would end up sitting in a chair looking at it and planning what I would accomplish tomorrow or the next day, then I'd forget what I planned.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 28, 2020)

lokie said:


> Started out the day to trim dead branches from an OLD Dogwood tree.
> 
> While in the planning phase it was decided to alternate between bowls of Critical+ and Joba Stash for the warm up activities.
> Joba Stash cured from the last harvest and the Crit+ quick cured from Thursday's harvest.
> ...


I've learned to offer the neighbors twenty something, "real man" type a decent nugget. 10 mins. Job's taken care of. And the kid still thinks we are friends.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 28, 2020)

lokie said:


> Games are one thing, unprovoked assault is quite another.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol So sensitive.


----------



## raratt (Mar 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol So sensitive.


Yes they are...


----------



## raratt (Mar 28, 2020)

After climbing on the ladder and replacing the motion sensing light on my garage yesterday AND it being a nasty rainy day I gave myself the day off and took a nap. I don't want my back to go back to where it was a couple weeks ago. I did get some catfish out to fry this evening though. Buds and suds time.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> After climbing on the ladder and replacing the motion sensing light on my garage yesterday AND it being a nasty rainy day I gave myself the day off and took a nap. I don't want my back to go back to where it was a couple weeks ago. I did get some catfish out to fry this evening though. Buds and suds time.


Enjoy. Crunchy puff balls I gather while emptying the de humid. Hate the wait. But the guinea pig pellets are always fun.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2020)

Had a chill day too! Watched some TV. https://m.imdb.com/title/tt5862338/ good story.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 28, 2020)

Patched up an area in the drywall behind some drawers near the kitchen sink. Was up all night because the mice decided to throw a party with some bacon my son had dropped. So today I said fuck it and pulled out all the drawers and put some plywood in place over the drywall. Setup up like 5 stick traps too in case they find their way back in.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 28, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Patched up an area in the drywall behind some drawers near the kitchen sink. Was up all night because the mice decided to throw a party with some bacon my son had dropped. So today I said fuck it and pulled out all the drawers and put some plywood in place over the drywall. Setup up like 5 stick traps too in case they find their way back in.


Bad for you. Good for you. Best wishes on the removal. Spring traps and peanut butter are quite excellent tools.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 28, 2020)

Did a bunch of other shit today too but got this thing moved finally.

Now I can run power, frame, insulate and rock the inside. I’m so very excited now. Very moist


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 28, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Did a bunch of other shit today too but got this thing moved finally.
> View attachment 4517003
> Now I can run power, frame, insulate and rock the inside. I’m so very excited now. Very moist


Damn I'm lazy.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 28, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Did a bunch of other shit today too but got this thing moved finally.
> View attachment 4517003
> Now I can run power, frame, insulate and rock the inside. I’m so very excited now. Very moist


Nice work!
i spent all afternoon drawing . It started as just a small virus in my mind but spread Quickly.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 28, 2020)

I’m on my 3rd episode of How it’s Made. Looks like it’s gonna be on for hours and hours on scihd channel  Bout to go play an hour or two of the new doom and then tune back in til i fall asleep. Tell me you guys aren’t jealous


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m on my 3rd episode of How it’s Made. Looks like it’s gonna be on for hours and hours on scihd channel  Bout to go play an hour or two of the new doom and then tune back in til i fall asleep. Tell me you guys aren’t jealous


I love How it's Made!


----------



## thump easy (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 28, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Nice work!
> i spent all afternoon drawing . It started as just a small virus in my mind but spread Quickly.
> View attachment 4517017


The unique art of death.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I love How it's Made!


I sware i had seen all of them up to a few years ago. Now i can binge watch once again. Stoked


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 28, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I sware i had seen all of them up to a few years ago. Now i can binge watch once again. Stoked


That was last month here. It's female vocalist on PBS now and Mr. Ed and Flipper tomorrow.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 28, 2020)

Mr Ed wow. Flipper? God damn!

how about Gentle Ben. has that been on too? Lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 28, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Mr Ed wow. Flipper? God damn!
> 
> how about Gentle Ben. has that been on too? Lol


Don't think so. Swear the wife was watching Grizzly Addams early in the morning though. Waking dreams?


----------



## lokie (Mar 28, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Mr Ed wow. Flipper? God damn!
> 
> how about Gentle Ben. has that been on too? Lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 28, 2020)

I watched a few episodes of petticoat junction a few weeks back. I know for certain I had seen them all but didn’t remember any of the episodes i seen


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2020)

Watching some old Adult Swim........Sea Lab 2021


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 28, 2020)

lokie said:


>


1st thing i thought of after seeing your post was this dumb fuck Timothy Treadwell


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 28, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I watched a few episodes of petticoat junction a few weeks back. I know for certain I had seen them all but didn’t remember any of the episodes i seen


Sadly we are looking for some almost clean tv. Sadly that's he sixties. "Ward I think you were a little hard on the Beaver last night." Was the dirtiest thing you heard on tv.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Watching some old Adult Swim........Sea Lab 2021


Shroom class. Twisted but funny as hell.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Shroom class. Twisted but funny as hell.


I'll have to check it out!


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 28, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Sadly we are looking for some almost clean tv. Sadly that's he sixties. "Ward I think you were a little hard on the Beaver last night." Was the dirtiest thing you heard on tv.


I seen Tony Dow at Thunder Valley Casino a couple years back.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I'll have to check it out!


You are checking it out. Try it on some mild shrooms. Then you'll get shroom class. LMAO.TY.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 28, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I seen Tony Dow at Thunder Valley Casino a couple years back.


Damn I'm really lazy.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 28, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m on my 3rd episode of How it’s Made. Looks like it’s gonna be on for hours and hours on scihd channel  Bout to go play an hour or two of the new doom and then tune back in til i fall asleep. Tell me you guys aren’t jealous


Show is fkn cool
Kids and I bond over the bubble gum episode


----------



## raratt (Mar 28, 2020)

Shrooms! I can't talk the wife into letting me get one of the kits to grow them...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> Shrooms! I can't talk the wife into letting me get one of the kits to grow them...


Probably best. But keep it STERILE if you ever do. Was interesting and easy. Just not my thing.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> Shrooms! I can't talk the wife into letting me get one of the kits to grow them...


LOL same here! Haven't had them in a while.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL same here! Haven't had them in a while.


That's good to. People aren't staying home playing hermits on shrooms.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Probably best. But keep it STERILE if you ever do. Was interesting and easy. Just not my thing.


I was growing lots of different gourmet shrooms a handful of years ago.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I was growing lots of different gourmet shrooms a handful of years ago.


I just pick morels. Old timers can't do the hikes anymore and I don't trust my years of picking with them. Dying art here.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I just pick morels. Old timers can't do the hikes anymore and I don't trust my years of picking with them. Dying art here.



I've got my spots


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4517089
> I've got my spots


Always check the big ones for salamanders inside. No idea how, but have found two live inside when cleaning.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Always check the big ones for salamanders inside. No idea how, but have found two live inside when cleaning.


I always slice in half and float in ice water. So many things crawl out of the little cracks.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I always slice in half and float in ice water. So many things crawl out of the little cracks.


I meant to split the mushroom when picked. You can then release the wildlife into it's environment instead of your sink.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I meant to split the mushroom when picked. You can then release the wildlife into it's environment instead of your sink.


They grow about 30' off the deck.......I am the environment..........then I dump the water back in the same spot so the spores stay around too.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 28, 2020)

Touché


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I have a friend that has a gourmet mushroom farm that
> 
> 
> They grow about 30' off the deck.......I am the environment..........then I dump the water back in the same spot so the spores stay around too.


Winner. I hike a long ways now days. Subdivisions don't produce so well.


----------



## raratt (Mar 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> They grow about 30' off the deck.......I am the environment..........then I dump the water back in the same spot so the spores stay around too.


I've never had a morel.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2020)

Don't want to jinx my harvest this year but it's been better and better every year


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Don't want to jinx my harvest this year but it's ben better and better every year


Keep doing what your doing. Avoid the deck when drinking beer.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> I've never had a morel.


Gotta try once. My old lady will not let me cook them in the house. But eats them as fast as I can cook them.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> I've never had a morel.


You need to try! So good......so far evey way I've had them. Problem is you only get one shot per year.......one year I had a huge (to me) harvest....I made some really amazing wild mushroom soup.........vac sealed it and in the freezer it went. Few months later I went to have it.........I asked my wife where it went? Didn't have a date or label.........she threw it out! Fuckin just punch me in the nuts! LOL


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> You need to try! So good......so far evey way I've had them. Problem is you only get one shot per year.......one year I had a huge (to me) harvest....I made some really amazing wild mushroom soup.........vac sealed it and in the freezer it went. Few months later I went to have it.........I asked my wife where it went? Didn't have a date or label.........she threw it out! Fuckin just punch me in the nuts! LOL


Civilization is wonderful.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Keep doing what your doing. Avoid the deck when drinking beer.


I know for probably 2 years I put miles in boots to find 1 or 2 little ones......


----------



## raratt (Mar 28, 2020)

OK, I'll figure out a place to buy them.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I know for probably 2 years I put miles in boots to find 1 or 2 little ones......


Me to. Then my uncle took me. We found a good spot and saw nothing. Sat down and smoked. We were surrounded. Moral of the story is sit down and look. You'll find more.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> OK, I'll figure out a place to buy them.


Stupid expensive. Grow wild here. SUX.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Gotta try once. My old lady will not let me cook them in the house. But eats them as fast as I can cook them.


Why not in the house? How do you like them?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Why not in the house? How do you like them?


Not in the house because they smell terrible. And I love mushrooms period.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Me to. Then my uncle took me. We found a good spot and saw nothing. Sat down and smoked. We were surrounded. Moral of the story is sit down and look. You'll find more.


Yeah a friend gave me some tips.........that big harvest I looked down and was like "oh nice I found one" then thought to myself don't move I might step on one. They where everywhere!

So something I'm gonna try this year is stiring up the area early......I heard this a year or two ago.........one spot last year I looked early stired it up.......that was the spot last year! Lots and big ones.......that pic was from there. Could be on to something. That and burn areas.........sure enough I found them where I burned leaves the year prior......never saw them there before that.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Not in the house because they smell terrible. And I love mushrooms period.


I love them also......one of the reasons I was growing them.........expensive and hard to find. I don't like dried ones and that's what you can find in stores around here.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2020)

Mushrooms a supper easy to grow.......and you can take what you have and scale it up fast.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I love them also......one of the reasons I was growing them.........expensive and hard to find. I don't like dried ones and that's what you can find in stores around here.


Just too much effort here. And I can't keep up with gardening already. Glory days.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 28, 2020)

Working in the veggie garden and with a little extra help too.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> I've never had a morel.


Same here! Although I have an ounce of dried golden teacher on the shelf in the kitchen and that's not moral.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 28, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Working in the veggie garden and with a little extra help too. View attachment 4517102


Would you just look at him!! Next he'll be manning the lumbermill!

@Metasynth any updated pictures of your lovely young lady?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 28, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Would you just look at him!! Next he'll be manning the lumbermill!
> 
> @Metasynth any updated pictures of your lovely young lady?


Got my 15 yr old beat.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2020)

Man, now I want some! 6-7 weeks till they start popping! LOL an old timers wife around here calls them the penis of the woods because they just pop up! LOL funny when a little old lady blurts that out!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Man, now I want some! 6-7 weeks till they start popping! LOL an old timers wife around here calls them the penis of the woods because they just pop up! LOL funny when a little old lady blurts that out!


I have an ounce of golden teachers on the shelf in the kitchen.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I have an ounce of golden teachers on the shelf in the kitchen.


On my way over......I'll bring 2 ply......we can just laugh and shit the night away!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 28, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I have an ounce of golden teachers on the shelf in the kitchen.


I wish the thunder would roll in as promised. At least a hard rain. Got a fat one from the golden crunchy fluff from the GG I hung 4 days ago. Nature sounds are needed.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I wish the thunder would roll in as promised. At least a hard rain. Got a fat one from the golden crunchy fluff from the GG I hung 4 days ago. Nature sounds are needed.


Thunder, lightning, metal roof...........freakin awesome smoke sesh.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 28, 2020)

I've only seen/heard lightning and thunder up her about a half a dozen time in 30 years.
I miss that.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 28, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've only seen/heard lightning and thunder up her about a half a dozen time in 30 years.
> I miss that.


I've only seen the aurora borealis a handful of times under this bridge. But the storms are amazing on occasion. Infrequent as of late. But damaging when they do show.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 29, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Would you just look at him!! Next he'll be manning the lumbermill!
> 
> @Metasynth any updated pictures of your lovely young lady?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 29, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 4517441View attachment 4517442


In that innocent sleeping picture she looks so much like you! What a sweetheart.


----------



## raratt (Mar 29, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've only seen/heard lightning and thunder up her about a half a dozen time in 30 years.
> I miss that.


Spend some time in Kansas, when the sky turns green it's time to find a place to hide...lol.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> Spend some time in Kansas, when the sky turns green it's time to find a place to hide...lol.


I'm the idiot grabbing a one hitter,"dug out", and heading for sheltered outdoor chair. I'm not right. Love crazy colored skies with clouds racing in crazy directions.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 29, 2020)

Just put about 5lbs of beef jerky in the oven to dry. Should be good and tasty!


----------



## raratt (Mar 29, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm the idiot grabbing a one hitter,"dug out", and heading for sheltered outdoor chair. I'm not right. Love crazy colored skies with clouds racing in crazy directions.


I'm a certified storm spotter with the NWS, I enjoy watching them as long as I can see what's going on. I was scared in Kansas when we were out driving and there was minimal visibility and I could feel the temp bouncing from 85-65 and back. I knew the shit was going to hit the fan somewhere...Edit. turns out there was a tornado on the other side of the squall line.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Just put about 5lbs of beef jerky in the oven to dry. Should be good and tasty!


If you ever come acrossed "High Mountain" jerky seasoning mix? I highly suggest it. Still the best over the counter mix I've tried. Original. Others are overpowered with black or cayenne pepper.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm a certified storm spotter with the NWS, I enjoy watching them as long as I can see what's going on. I was scared in Kansas when we were out driving and there was minimal visibility and I could feel the temp bouncing from 85-65 and back. I knew the shit was going to hit the fan somewhere...


We had an F1 bounce down the street a few years back. That was scary. Had to take shelter. The water pushing past the door in a solid sheet on three sides blew my mind.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 29, 2020)

Afternoon civilities to rat, shrek and web. Anyone else in ear shot. Hope all is well.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 29, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Afternoon civilities to rat, shrek and web. Anyone else in ear shot. Hope all is well.


And to you pap.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 29, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And to you pap.


And C2 I don't wanna C.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And to you pap.


Does it have worms in it?
Is it pap?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 29, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And C2 I don't wanna C.


And Can. Nice to see all and positive karma to all. We won another small victory and embrace another day. -


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 29, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> If you ever come acrossed "High Mountain" jerky seasoning mix? I highly suggest it. Still the best over the counter mix I've tried. Original. Others are overpowered with black or cayenne pepper.


On half the meat I used a maple bourbon rub with some soy sauce to help coat it. On the other half I used what I had left of candied jalapeños (basically jalapeño simple syrup) rum, basil, cayenne and celery seed oh and some soy sauce also. Did a trial run with a few strips in the air fryer last night. 

I'll keep my eye out for the "High Mountain"


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Does it have worms in it?
> Is it pap?


A couple garlic cloves will paralyze the vermin and then they will be passed.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> Spend some time in Kansas, when the sky turns green it's time to find a place to hide...lol.


I've lived in places that are tornado magnets with the green clouds & also seen the daily "Everglades Express" boil outta the park black as night spitting lightning.
I love a good thunderstorm!


----------



## lokie (Mar 29, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've lived in places that are tornado magnets with the green clouds & also seen the daily "Everglades Express" boil outta the park black as night spitting lightning.
> I love a good thunderstorm!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 29, 2020)

lokie said:


>




SH420


----------



## lokie (Mar 29, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4517749
> 
> SH420


For those not counting, that dood got zapped 2x in less than 60 sec.






full video for reference.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 29, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4517749
> 
> SH420


Oh shit! How did it not hit anything else? Can't be real.....the trees are more grounded!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh shit! How did it not hit anything else? Can't be real.....the trees are more grounded!


click bait


----------



## raratt (Mar 29, 2020)

Technical deconstruction of video.


----------



## lokie (Mar 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> Technical deconstruction of video.


I feel deceived.
I'm gonna smoke over this revelation and then decided how best to proceed.





Until then the producers of that video can


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 29, 2020)

LOL 5 min of wasted breath on fucking lighting! It doesn't make sense because electric needs a ground. Houses that have lightning rods get hit more often........they are grounded better!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2020)

Spent the weekend cleaning every square inch of the house. Everything that's junk or hasn't been used in more than a year is on the patio waiting for the got junk guys to come for a pickup. I was kinda hoping it would take more than two days.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Spent the weekend cleaning every square inch of the house. Everything that's junk or hasn't been used in more than a year is on the patio waiting for the got junk guys to come for a pickup. I was kinda hoping it would take more than two days.


Those guys are cool. I drank beer and smoked joints with them while they hauled my junk.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Those guys are cool. I drank beer and smoked joints with them while they hauled my junk.


Crazy age we live... having to pay someone to touch your junk.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 30, 2020)

Got some stuff done in my shop. But otherwise not much, wish the weather was better so I could get some yard work done.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Crazy age we live... having to pay someone to touch your junk.


Remember the days when they paid us?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 30, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Remember the days when they paid us?


I don't either.


----------



## raratt (Mar 30, 2020)

Watered the girls this morning, getting fragrant in there and I need to tie up some more branches for some reason. Wife's pineapple has 2 new "flowers" on it besides the pineapple that is on it already. Restocked the beer supply so I won't have to go get more for a few (?) days. New plug came for the security light, the one I put on there had the ground cut off it for some reason.  Just a 110 plug but it was a couple bucks cheaper to order it from Amazon, so why not. Have some leftover bacon from breakfast to make a bacon cheeseburger with Stubbs BBQ sauce. Buds and suds time.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 30, 2020)

Irritated the boy by getting him up to do dishes at 2PM. Made quiche. Watered the plants. Got a couple jars of puffballs curing. Day 7 hang. Did dinner dishes. Have a pile of crumbs. Gonna see how many hits it takes to get to the center of the universe.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 30, 2020)

One...Two...Three - It takes three!


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 30, 2020)

Mohican said:


> One...Two...Three - It takes three!


3 hits to get to the center of the universe??? That's good weed...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 30, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> 3 hits to get to the center of the universe??? That's good weed...


Not that good. Been practicing (cheating) for a week or so.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 30, 2020)

Speaking of good weed... This tray was scheduled to come down two days ago, but this virus was busy trying to kill me. It's usually a two night job, but I'll see how much trimming I can get done.




Lots of good ripe stuff in there, like this strawberry cheesecake.




And this OG Kush.



Here's a tray only 2 weeks into flower, growing quickly while still maintaining nice node spacing. It's the first tray with no Trainwreck in it. I cloned her for a decade, and she really had no more to give. Durbin Poison is taking her place. Thanks for the memories (and the tens of thousands of dollars) Ms. Trainwreck, you will be missed 




I had energy for an hour straight last night, so I emptied most of my cloner into vermiculite filled black solo cups.





Doesn't matter how one is feeling, these little girls need attention. Selfish bitches...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 30, 2020)

I did the census online today before their April 1st requested deadline.

It only took 5 minutes. I wish they would have made it longer, I need something to kill time ffs.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 30, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Speaking of good weed... This tray was scheduled to come down two days ago, but this virus was busy trying to kill me. It's usually a two night job, but I'll see how much trimming I can get done.
> 
> View attachment 4518793
> 
> ...


If my wife only new. Turn on some music and get a comfortable work area together. Now drudge. LOL. And we want it faster?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Crazy age we live... having to pay someone to touch your junk.


"Release her pronto, or we level Toronto"


----------



## raratt (Mar 30, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> strawberry cheesecake.


I grew one with that name and it turned a pretty dark purple color when it flowered indoor, but not outdoor. Edit: really dense nuggs.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 30, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> If my wife only new. Turn on some music and get a comfortable work area together. Now drudge. LOL. And we want it faster?



If all of our wives were only new


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> I grew one with that name and it turned a pretty dark purple color when it flowered indoor, but not outdoor. Edit: really dense nuggs.View attachment 4518841


I remember us discussing this - same name, but completely different heritage iirc. Mine is UK Cheese x Chronic x White Widow. Dense nugs here, too...


----------



## raratt (Mar 30, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> If all of our wives were only new


Screw that, I'm not training another one.


tyler.durden said:


> I remember us discussing this


I have a hard time remembering what I had for dinner last night...lol Edit: Purple Panty Dropper x Forum Cut of GSC 
Strain #11


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> Screw that, I'm not training another one.
> 
> I have a hard time remembering what I had for dinner last night...lol Edit: Purple Panty Dropper x Forum Cut of GSC


Say what? You can train them?


----------



## raratt (Mar 30, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Say what? You can train them?


To an extent... I think my wife just built up a tolerance for me is more like it.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> To an extent... I think my wife just built up a tolerance for me is more like it.


At least it's acknowledgement.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 30, 2020)

Got some more screen up yesterday:


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 31, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I did the census online today before their April 1st requested deadline.
> 
> It only took 5 minutes. I wish they would have made it longer, I need something to kill time ffs.


I think I'll sign in from Russia on my VPN and see what happens if I try to complete the census. Thanks, I'm bored (j/k), great smoke off this last table.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 31, 2020)

I'm so glad that I sold out of weed 2 weeks ago. Last week I made a grand total of $160! I was getting nervous, but a client just stopped by for a qp for $960. That's more like it. I'm so behind on plant stuff - I was supposed to start trimming that tray, but the virus knocked the wind out of me last night and wouldn't let me do shit. I'm gonna start now, gotta take advantage of the few times a day I have the energy to do anything...


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 31, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> qp for $960.


Lol. I just picked up 2 O’s for 300. Could have got qp for 550... you da man bro... good to hear you’re feeling better. Now get to work you have qp’s to sell.


----------



## raratt (Mar 31, 2020)

Replaced the plug on the motion sensing light. Raised up the shop light so I get good coverage but don't impede the garage door. Every other loop on the links of chain were opened up a bit so when I went to move it the chain kinda fell apart. I have no idea how they did that, but they are fixed now. Buds and suds time.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 31, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Lol. I just picked up 2 O’s for 300. Could have got qp for 550... you da man bro... good to hear you’re feeling better. Now get to work you have qp’s to sell.


Yes, sir! I've been on an energy surge for about 90 minutes, it's a personal best since the covid. Starting trimming - cut down 8 OG Kush plants, trimmed about half of them, and filled up a Folger's coffee can with big, frosty, dense, wet buds to go on the drying rack -



Took the dried OG Kush from last harvest 2 weeks ago, took them off the rack and put them in another Folger's can. Ready for sale -




I'm gonna try to practice for a few hours, then get back to the trimming. Virus permitting -


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 31, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Yes, sir! I've been on an energy surge for about 90 minutes, it's a personal best since the covid. Starting trimming - cut down 8 OG Kush plants, trimmed about half of them, and filled up a Folger's coffee can with big, frosty, dense, wet buds to go on the drying rack -
> 
> View attachment 4519723
> 
> ...


Hell yeah bro!! Nice work as usual.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 31, 2020)

Love the Folgers cans!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Yes, sir! I've been on an energy surge for about 90 minutes, it's a personal best since the covid. Starting trimming - cut down 8 OG Kush plants, trimmed about half of them, and filled up a Folger's coffee can with big, frosty, dense, wet buds to go on the drying rack -
> 
> View attachment 4519723
> 
> ...


That should speed your recovery along.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Mar 31, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Yes, sir! I've been on an energy surge for about 90 minutes, it's a personal best since the covid. Starting trimming - cut down 8 OG Kush plants, trimmed about half of them, and filled up a Folger's coffee can with big, frosty, dense, wet buds to go on the drying rack -
> 
> View attachment 4519723
> 
> ...





tyler.durden said:


> Yes, sir! I've been on an energy surge for about 90 minutes, it's a personal best since the covid. Starting trimming - cut down 8 OG Kush plants, trimmed about half of them, and filled up a Folger's coffee can with big, frosty, dense, wet buds to go on the drying rack -
> 
> View attachment 4519723
> 
> ...


I knew you were strange, but decaf. That's some next level shit.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 31, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> I knew you were strange, but decaf. That's some next level shit.


Lol. I know. I LOVE coffee, so much so that I drank up to 2 pots a day for 30 years. Burned out my adrenal glands. Now, any significant amount of caffeine makes my heart race like crazy, and I get sweaty and anxious. Too bad. But I still love the taste, so decaf it is...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol. I know. I LOVE coffee, so much so that I drank at least 2 pots a day for 30 years. Burned out my adrenal glands. Now, any significant amount of caffeine makes my heart race like crazy, and I get sweaty and anxious. Too bad. But I still love the taste, so decaf it is...


Hate coffee. Love coffee cans. Is there a cure doc?


----------



## Joedank (Mar 31, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4512698
> Last fish before they closed this place down until further notice.


Pyramid ?!?


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 31, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Pyramid ?!?


yessir!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 31, 2020)

Drew some people while I smoked a blunt.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Spent the weekend cleaning every square inch of the house. Everything that's junk or hasn't been used in more than a year is on the patio waiting for the got junk guys to come for a pickup. I was kinda hoping it would take more than two days.


You can come help me...I'm only on the kitchen so far, and there's about 9 more rooms after that, lol. Bring brownies!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 1, 2020)

manfredo said:


> You can come help me...I'm only on the kitchen so far, and there's about 9 more rooms after that, lol. Bring brownies!!


Nine more? Are you living in a freaking mansion?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nine more? Are you living in a freaking mansion?


Probably standard 3 bdrm 2 bath 70's cookie cutter hole in the wall with attached crawl spaces like the majority of us.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 1, 2020)

I woke up not feeling like I had the flu. Big relief. Only to find the milk, half and half, bleach and kitty litter low. Went out and hit three stores because I'm cheap. Different world today than Friday. People need some comedy badly. Didn't see TP, alcohol or cat litter. Grabbed another loin of protein as I do every trip to the market. Half n half was $3.99 qt. I passed. Milk is now $3.79/gal. And where is the distilled water? I'm distilling water for my neighbor again. And a big thank you to the Canadians for this nice loin and bacon. It should be cheap. Exchange rate is terrible. Hint, Hint. Sale.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 1, 2020)

I took pictures today. Ha Ha.


----------



## raratt (Apr 1, 2020)

I forgot to post this when I made it. Shrimp with angel hair pasta. 
I have a nice thick porterhouse for dinner with some potato packs and fresh asparagus.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 1, 2020)

@ANC - is @Garden Boss still around?


----------



## Bareback (Apr 1, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I woke up not feeling like I had the flu. Big relief. Only to find the milk, half and half, bleach and kitty litter low. Went out and hit three stores because I'm cheap. Different world today than Friday. People need some comedy badly. Didn't see TP, alcohol or cat litter. Grabbed another loin of protein as I do every trip to the market. Half n half was $3.99 qt. I passed. Milk is now $3.79/gal. And where is the distilled water? I'm distilling water for my neighbor again. And a big thank you to the Canadians for this nice loin and bacon. It should be cheap. Exchange rate is terrible. Hint, Hint. Sale. View attachment 4520481


Is that bacon on a piece of ridge vent......... not that there’s anything wrong with that. I would like the potato recipe please.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 1, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Is that bacon on a piece of ridge vent......... not that there’s anything wrong with that. I would like the potato recipe please.


You asked for it. It is a meticulously hand folded brown paper lunch bag. Drains the bacon and lifts it above the ensuing cess pool. Dumber than you thought I was.
2#'s taters diced to large bite
1# bacon rendered but not done cut to lrg bite
2 med onion chopped
1 small grn pepper chopped
4oz mushrooms chopped
Saute onions, mushrooms and peppers in bacon drippings
Place taters, bacon sauteed veg w/drippings in lrg bowl w/lid.
Season with 2 tsp soy sauce, 1 tsp wash your sister sauce, 1/2 tsp salt, 1/4 tsp white and black pepper and a good sprinkling of dried cilantro
Almost forgot 1/4tsp garlic powder or 4 cloves fresh minced
Mix well. Cook covered for 1 1/2 hours and open another 45 minutes to hour at 400-425F.
I better get some brownies, if not points for all that ENJOY!


----------



## manfredo (Apr 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nine more? Are you living in a freaking mansion?


It's way too big for a single guy....4 bedrooms, 3 full baths, about 3,000 s.f. total, plus a 30 x 40 garage and a few acres of lawn...I bought it as an investment back 15 years ago, with the intent of living here 2 years, and I'm still here because I love the location. But it is seriously way too much for 1 person to take care of, especially at my age!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 2, 2020)

manfredo said:


> It's way too big for a single guy....4 bedrooms, 3 full baths, about 3,000 s.f. total, plus a 30 x 40 garage and a few acres of lawn...I bought it as an investment back 15 years ago, with the intent of living here 2 years, and I'm still here because I love the location. But it is seriously way too much for 1 person to take care of, especially at my age!!


That is a lot of house for one person. Turn all the extra rooms into flowering rooms


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 2, 2020)

370 Jumping jacks, 60 burpees, 75 plyometric lunges, 50 tricep dips and 90 jump squats. This game was stupid and I wish my last name was Smith.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> 370 Jumping jacks, 60 burpees, 75 plyometric lunges, 50 tricep dips and 90 jump squats. This game was stupid and I wish my last name was Smith.
> 
> View attachment 4521144


Yeah, well, I’ve got 5 minutes of wall sitting. Smh


----------



## farmingfisherman (Apr 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> 370 Jumping jacks, 60 burpees, 75 plyometric lunges, 50 tricep dips and 90 jump squats. This game was stupid and I wish my last name was Smith.
> 
> View attachment 4521144


Makes me sore just looking at it.


----------



## raratt (Apr 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> 370 Jumping jacks, 60 burpees, 75 plyometric lunges, 50 tricep dips and 90 jump squats. This game was stupid and I wish my last name was Smith.
> 
> View attachment 4521144


I would be happy to sit and watch you do those, to ensure they are done correctly...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 2, 2020)

Not a tru story but it's what I'm willing to do.

I go by J....



SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 2, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, well, I’ve got 5 minutes of wall sitting. Smh


Just imagine how defined your legs are going to look!



raratt said:


> I would be happy to sit and watch you do those, to ensure they are done correctly...


already done and showered 



shrxhky420 said:


> Not a tru story but it's what I'm willing to do.
> 
> I go by J....
> 
> ...


I have 21 letters in my first and last name and didn't have to do any of the hard ones. My partner has 14 letters in her name and mainly had to do pushups and planks.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Just imagine how defined your legs are going to look!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SoooooooooooooooooooooS?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> 370 Jumping jacks, 60 burpees, 75 plyometric lunges, 50 tricep dips and 90 jump squats. This game was stupid and I wish my last name was Smith.
> 
> View attachment 4521144


I'm always hard......


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm always hard......


Ah youth


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Ah youth


Maybe comparatively.............I've already been called a old man on RIU two times......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 2, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Maybe comparatively.............I've already been called a old man on RIU two times......


Must be true, it is on the internet.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Maybe comparatively.............I've already been called a old man on RIU two times......


School is out early; occupational hazard


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 2, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> SoooooooooooooooooooooS?


lol you got the first and last letters correct.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 2, 2020)

I feel great today, so I took the giant box out onto my back porch to assemble my spin bike. Such a nice day, 58f and sunny. I took my time putting it together. Peddled a few minutes on the porch at various resistance settings, then brought it inside, made final adjustments, tightened everything up, and rode a few more minutes. I've lost most of my aerobic conditioning atrophying from the covid, but I'll get it all back in a week. 













It has a cycling computer and a tablet holder so I can take spin classes remotely on my Peloton app.




Tomorrow is 60f and sunny, I think I'll take my real bike for an actual spin. I'm back, BABY!!!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Apr 2, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I feel great today, so I took the giant box out onto my back porch to assemble my spin bike. Such a nice day, 58f and sunny. I took my time putting it together. Peddled a few minutes on the porch at various resistance settings, then brought it inside, made final adjustments, tightened everything up, and rode a few more minutes. I've lost most of my aerobic conditioning atrophying from the covid, but I'll get it all back in a week.
> 
> View attachment 4521501
> 
> ...


Had one of those, they make a great coat rack!


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I feel great today, so I took the giant box out onto my back porch to assemble my spin bike. Such a nice day, 58f and sunny. I took my time putting it together. Peddled a few minutes on the porch at various resistance settings, then brought it inside, made final adjustments, tightened everything up, and rode a few more minutes. I've lost most of my aerobic conditioning atrophying from the covid, but I'll get it all back in a week.
> 
> View attachment 4521501
> 
> ...


most elaborate dildo ever. Put yer back in it kid


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> most elaborate dildo ever. Put yer back in it kid



I can always take off the seat and kinda slide my way down. Should burn a few more calories that way...


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I can always take off the seat and kinda slide my way down. Should burn a few more calories that way...


Use a good grade or manteca


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Use a good grade or manteca


of


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 2, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I can always take off the seat and kinda slide my way down. Should burn a few more calories that way...


It'll burn something!


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Use a good grade or manteca


Feel the burn. Lube is for pussies...


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> 370 Jumping jacks, 60 burpees, 75 plyometric lunges, 50 tricep dips and 90 jump squats. This game was stupid and I wish my last name was Smith.
> 
> View attachment 4521144


yeah, those doptopoulis names will kill you


----------



## farmingfisherman (Apr 2, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I can always take off the seat and kinda slide my way down. Should burn a few more calories that way...











EXERCISE BIKE DILDO FUCK XXX


Watch EXERCISE BIKE DILDO FUCK XXX on Pornhub.com, the best hardcore porn site. Pornhub is home to the widest selection of free Babe sex videos full of the hottest pornstars. If you're craving masturbate XXX movies you'll find them here.




www.pornhub.com


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Feel the burn. Lube is for pussies...


Oh no it’s for us anuses as well!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Apr 2, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> EXERCISE BIKE DILDO FUCK XXX
> 
> 
> Watch EXERCISE BIKE DILDO FUCK XXX on Pornhub.com, the best hardcore porn site. Pornhub is home to the widest selection of free Babe sex videos full of the hottest pornstars. If you're craving masturbate XXX movies you'll find them here.
> ...


Remember to practice safe sex, after all we are in a pandemic!


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Oh no it’s for us anuses as well!


Real men use saliva. The way nature intended it...


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Real men use saliva...


Only the tops and they’re fooling themselves. Viva petrolatum.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 2, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Real men use saliva. The way nature intended it...


Cotton mouth always at the wrong time!


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Cotton mouth always at the wrong time!


Counsel: hydrocarbons


----------



## raratt (Apr 2, 2020)

Back was a little funky today so I used that as an excuse to take a nap. My beer cupboard was bare so I had to go on a beer run and picked up some salsa and guac for taquitos tonight. Buds and suds time.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> Back was a little funky today so I used that as an excuse to take a nap. My beer cupboard was bare so I had to go on a beer run and picked up some salsa and guac for taquitos tonight. Buds and suds time.


guaquitos Bishkek


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 2, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I feel great today, so I took the giant box out onto my back porch to assemble my spin bike. Such a nice day, 58f and sunny. I took my time putting it together. Peddled a few minutes on the porch at various resistance settings, then brought it inside, made final adjustments, tightened everything up, and rode a few more minutes. I've lost most of my aerobic conditioning atrophying from the covid, but I'll get it all back in a week.
> 
> View attachment 4521501
> 
> ...


Nice. Glad to hear you’re feeling better. I’m also back in action. Did 45 mins on the freestanding punching bag this morning, 3 mins on 2 mins off. We’re thinking about getting a treadmill also. I’m going to start setting up a patio gym tomorrow. Just gotta drag my weight bench and dip/pull-up stand out of the garage. Coronavirus can’t stop The Gainz!


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 2, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Nice. Glad to hear you’re feeling better. I’m also back in action. Did 45 mins on the freestanding punching bag this morning, 3 mins on 2 mins off. We’re thinking about getting a treadmill also. I’m going to start setting up a patio gym tomorrow. Just gotta drag my weight bench and dip/pull-up stand out of the garage. Coronavirus can’t stop The Gainz!


Nice, bro. Did you also have the virus? I haven't been around this thread much lately. Mostly because I haven't been accomplishing much except staying alive. 45 mins is amazing on the bag, you must be in fantastic shape. Remind me not to piss you off


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Nice, bro. Did you also have the virus? I haven't been around this thread much lately. Mostly because I haven't been accomplishing much except staying alive. 45 mins is amazing on the bag, you must be in fantastic shape. Remind me notto puss you off


----------



## Joedank (Apr 2, 2020)

Mohican said:


> @ANC - is @Garden Boss still around?


I text with @Garden Boss every once and awhile. He said he is doing good . Still in the same area of NorCal. Grew a few last year. Anybody who wants to see some monster plants and check out his backyard grows From years past.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 2, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Nice, bro. Did you also have the virus? I haven't been around this thread much lately. Mostly because I haven't been accomplishing much except staying alive. 45 mins is amazing on the bag, you must be in fantastic shape. Remind me not to piss you off


Not officially, but me, my wife, and both sons had symptoms of it. With my 6 year old being affected the most. Thanks man. I’m in alright shape, I could lose a few pounds though haha.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 2, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Not officially, but me, my wife, and both sons had symptoms of it. With my 6 year old being affected the most. Thanks man. I’m in alright shape, I could lose a few pounds though haha.


Hope all are well now.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 2, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Not officially, but me, my wife, and both sons had symptoms of it. With my 6 year old being affected the most. Thanks man. I’m in alright shape, I could lose a few pounds though haha.


If you guys had trouble breathing, you most likely had it. A nurse at the hospital I went to said that there is other stuff going around, but covid is the only thing they've seen that causes that. Glad you and your family are okay, bet that was super scary with your 6 yo...


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 2, 2020)

Birthday cake


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 3, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4521772
> Birthday cake



With extra frosting


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 3, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> If you guys had trouble breathing, you most likely had it. A nurse at the hospital I went to said that there is other stuff going around, but covid is the only thing they've seen that causes that. Glad you and your family are okay, bet that was super scary with your 6 yo...


Yeah man. I got scared when his lips had a blue tint and his fever was 104. He has sensory processing disorder, so we have to restrain him in a full Nelson and force the fever reducer down his throat. I hate it. Such a traumatic ordeal for him, but necessary.


----------



## raratt (Apr 3, 2020)

My friend at the commissary told us it's best to go early if I don't want the shelves to be empty. I'm trying to talk myself into early now...


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Remember to practice safe sex, after all we are in a pandemic!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 3, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Yeah man. I got scared when his lips had a blue tint and his fever was 104. He has sensory processing disorder, so we have to restrain him in a full Nelson and force the fever reducer down his throat. I hate it. Such a traumatic ordeal for him, but necessary.


That's tough bud.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 3, 2020)

Keep calm and explain everything you are doing. Remember that you are doing it because you love him. Let him know that


----------



## raratt (Apr 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> My friend at the commissary told us it's best to go early if I don't want the shelves to be empty. I'm trying to talk myself into early now...


Place was a zoo, it's been a long time since I've seen that many people in there. TP shelves were empty even though they put limits on it. Got a 4 pack from the cute cashier and some hand wipes. Got meat, they had plenty of Ahi steaks also.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> Place was a zoo, it's been a long time since I've seen that many people in there. TP shelves were empty even though they put limits on it. Got a 4 pack from the cute cashier and some hand wipes. Got meat, they had plenty of Ahi steaks also.


I saw the line stretching to the commissary Wednesday and decided to wait until next week.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 3, 2020)

Got milk, water and veggies.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 3, 2020)

Peanut butter biscotti sundae
(Dosi-dos x fruity pebbles og x sundae driver)


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Peanut butter biscotti sundae
> (Dosi-dos x fruity pebbles og x sundae driver)View attachment 4522306


I would slurp oh wait!!


----------



## lokie (Apr 3, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I feel great today, so I took the giant box out onto my back porch to assemble my spin bike. Such a nice day, 58f and sunny. I took my time putting it together. Peddled a few minutes on the porch at various resistance settings, then brought it inside, made final adjustments, tightened everything up, and rode a few more minutes. I've lost most of my aerobic conditioning atrophying from the covid, but I'll get it all back in a week.
> 
> View attachment 4521501
> 
> ...


Cool. The seat has a hole for your tail.


----------



## lokie (Apr 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4522082


Hold on, I'm a lovin ya!


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 3, 2020)

lokie said:


> Hold on, I'm a lovin ya!



Take my bamboo, you filthy panda whore!


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Take my bamboo, you filthy panda whore!


panda moan yum


----------



## Mohican (Apr 3, 2020)

You guys have been inside too long (soooooo many puns intended)


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 3, 2020)

Mohican said:


> You guys have been inside too long (soooooo many puns intended)


Guess the Halloween costumes aren't just for Halloween anymore.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 3, 2020)

Mohican said:


> You guys have been inside too long (soooooo many puns intended)


That has been true long before this pandemic...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 3, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> That has been true long before this pandemic...


Internet porn ruined many.


----------



## lokie (Apr 3, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Internet porn ruined many.


Thanks PornHub!


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Apr 3, 2020)

No hot water, flooded basement, water heater pilot/flame submerged. Sump pump broken.

Hardware store in town will let us buy one over the phone then they put it outside the store door for pick up. 

Got new pump. New pump is bad, blowing water out the side of the housing. 

Furnace on a platform is only a couple inches under water but still running. Will be blowing water through the fan shortly if rain and ground seepage doesnt slow or stop. 

Supposed to be in 30s tonight and tomorrow night. Can't get new pump until tomorrow. 

Time for a smoke and a cold shower.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 3, 2020)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> No hot water, flooded basement, water heater pilot/flame submerged. Sump pump broken.
> 
> Hardware store in town will let us buy one over the phone then they put it outside the store door for pick up.
> 
> ...


Damn.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Apr 3, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Damn.


That's what I said... among other select phrases. 

Tomorrow will be a productive day though. Yeah, tomorrow.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 3, 2020)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> That's what I said... among other select phrases.
> 
> Tomorrow will be a productive day though. Yeah, tomorrow.


I hope it is. Love them $200 just a washer jobs. Best of luck on that.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 3, 2020)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> That's what I said... among other select phrases.
> 
> Tomorrow will be a productive day though. Yeah, tomorrow.


If you have one of those cheap yard pools? The pumps make great emergency pumps. Cobbling the hose may be fun.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Apr 3, 2020)

No such luck. Don't happen to have any other water pump. Worse comes to worse, one man bucket brigade.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 3, 2020)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> No such luck. Don't happen to have any other water pump. Worse comes to worse, one man bucket brigade.


Trying to help from afar. Dealt with water issues in the not forgettable past.My son was pulling the trigger on a spray gun sucking water out of my basement with a paint sprayer.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 3, 2020)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> No hot water, flooded basement, water heater pilot/flame submerged. Sump pump broken.
> 
> Hardware store in town will let us buy one over the phone then they put it outside the store door for pick up.
> 
> ...


 you can seal the side of the housing with super glue duct tape and a bike inner tube.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 3, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Can you seal the side of the housing with super glue duct tape and a bike inner tube?


If I may? Brand new. Warranty. Paid for new.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 3, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> If I may? Brand new. Warranty. Paid for new.


These are ducked up times man. If they even have another pump he can’t get it until tomorrow and if his fan for his furnace will be blowing water soon I would consider modifying the thing and just eating the cost so it doesn’t destroy my furnace just my .02 cents
I also agree that that pump should’ve come in 100% working order


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Apr 3, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Can you seal the side of the housing with super glue duct tape and a bike inner tube?


Good idea. Would disassemble for inspection but was gonna try to return it tomorrow. I can wait overnight as long as the furnace fan is still above water.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Apr 3, 2020)

But do agree, furnace value is higher than 2 pumps.


----------



## ismann (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Apr 3, 2020)

Looks like the qa/qc was on smoke break when this came through.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 3, 2020)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> View attachment 4522522
> 
> Looks like the qa/qc was on smoke break when this came through.


JB weld FTW. If it’s an emergency. But I guess I would just return it if it’s not an emergency


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Apr 3, 2020)

I am right there with you. Have the epoxy on stand by.


----------



## raratt (Apr 3, 2020)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> I am right there with you. Have the epoxy on stand by.


Shop vac taped to a garden hose? Not sure of the lift capability though...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 3, 2020)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> But do agree, furnace value is higher than 2 pumps.


We lost the hot water circuit circ pump today.
Fucker just up and quit - fortunately it was early enough for my heating guys to troubleshoot & replace.

Sux to lose heat or hot water in this weather.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 3, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We lost the hot water circuit circ pump today.
> Fucker just up and quit - fortunately it was early enough for my heating guys to troubleshoot & replace.
> 
> Sux to lose heat or hot water in this weather.


Both bad. Furnace fried when dehumidifier drain plugged and flooded motherboard tray. The joys of home ownership.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 3, 2020)

Hey, wait... _This_ isn't the silver lining thread...


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 3, 2020)

Quick sketch and some “tiger meth” nugs. (My cross of black cherry chem x blackberry kush)


----------



## Mohican (Apr 4, 2020)

Agent Orange in the sun:


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 4, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4522642View attachment 4522644
> Quick sketch and some “tiger meth” nugs. (My cross of black cherry chem x blackberry kush)


Rub them golden nuggets on my face boy


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 4, 2020)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> No hot water, flooded basement, water heater pilot/flame submerged. Sump pump broken.
> 
> Hardware store in town will let us buy one over the phone then they put it outside the store door for pick up.
> 
> ...


Woke up to water in my basement also


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Woke up to water in my basement also


Sorry for the rough start. Let's hope these are our biggest problems through this. And be glad we are home to deal with them.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm at 50 gal with the shop vac


----------



## raratt (Apr 4, 2020)

If my basement floods we're really screwed, we don't have one.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> If my basement floods we're really screwed, we don't have one.


I'd buy Tilapia and start an aquaponics adventure. Still don't have carpet or baseboard from the last time.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 4, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Still don't have carpet or baseboard from the last time.


Looks like I'm doing that next......half the basement was finished other half is storage and my tent......fucking shit! I'm up to 8 - 14 gal shop-vacks full


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> If my basement floods we're really screwed, we don't have one.


I flooded my second story in lieu of a basement.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Looks like I'm doing that next......half the basement was finished other half is storage and my tent......fucking shit! I'm up to 8 - 14 gal shop-vacks full


Obviously natural water. Can you rent a pump? Buy


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I flooded my second story in lieu of a basement.


Isn't that an insurance thing?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 4, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Isn't that an insurance thing?


I think it was the Day of the Blob, in which misadventure I played a big part.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 4, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Obviously natural water. Can you rent a pump? Buy


It is snow melt, well thaw..in the 10 years I've been here I have never had it like this. I guess the last week of rain overwhelmed wherever it was running. I can here the river rippin! I have a pump but it's not deep enough. Guess I just have to get everything up and deal with it for a few days.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> It is snow melt, well thaw..in the 10 years I've been here I have never had it like this. I guess the last week of rain overwhelmed wherever it was running. I can here the river rippin! I have a pump but it's not deep enough. Guess I just have to get everything up and deal with it for a few days.


Got lucky this year. It was around 60 or 70" snow deficit this year. And no heavy rains for long. Water levels are still high from last year. Just now melting? Woop, woop.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 4, 2020)

Man in the last 15min I stopped for lunch.....its back to the same as this am. Maybe I should just wait and pump.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 4, 2020)

My son bought me a meat gift package from a local butcher shop and I most say it is a fantastic bday gift. To bad they can’t be here to enjoy but wow what a pleasant surprise.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 4, 2020)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 4523207
> My son bought me a meat gift package from a local butcher shop and I most say it is a fantastic bday gift. To bad they can’t be here to enjoy but wow what a pleasant surprise.


Meat = love


----------



## Bareback (Apr 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Meat = love


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 4, 2020)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 4523215


Spudly


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Apr 4, 2020)

Happy to say replaced the pump and got the water removed, water heater lit, fans running. 

At least mine isn't finished. Its more of a storm shelter/canning storage area. So nothing really money wise is hurt.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Apr 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Man in the last 15min I stopped for lunch.....its back to the same as this am. Maybe I should just wait and pump.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2020)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 4523215


You ever rubbed those in bacon fat, liberally seasoned with salt, wrapped in foil and baked those? I love crunchy skins. But this taste good. G


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 4, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> You ever rubbed those in bacon fat, liberally seasoned with salt, wrapped in foil and baked those? I love crunchy skins. But this taste good. G


Mmmm nice!


----------



## raratt (Apr 4, 2020)

No joke raining at the moment, we need it badly, more snow pack on the way also.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 4, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Isn't that an insurance thing?


Nope they made me flood it myself.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 4, 2020)

Do they have a fever?
Social distance!!!


----------



## Bareback (Apr 4, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> You ever rubbed those in bacon fat, liberally seasoned with salt, wrapped in foil and baked those? I love crunchy skins. But this taste good. G


These are brined, baked in open oven.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 4, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> You ever rubbed those in bacon fat, liberally seasoned with salt, wrapped in foil and baked those? I love crunchy skins. But this taste good. G


Was trying to come up with a side & this fit the bill.
We were taught from an early age to save bacon grease - Mom comes through again.
+

Thanks


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Was trying to come up with a side & this fit the bill.
> We were taught from an early age to save bacon grease - Mom comes through again.
> +
> 
> Thanks


Grandmother. And I'm like a bear and her cubs over my bacon drippings. Enjoy. And you're welcome. Eat well...Be merry.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 4, 2020)

@tyler.durden


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2020)

Here's what I accomplished. Bought stamps, Dew, 2 fifths of 100 proof vodka,(TY BB> B-day. Raisin one or three to you., acid reducer and some energy drinks. Got called upon to improvise dinner. Hence my rapid departure from the forums. Gotta feed the boy. Might need him to feed me someday. LOL. I'm in trouble. But quick cheap chicken burritos for 8.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 4, 2020)

Thanks everybody now I’m hungry.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2020)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> Happy to say replaced the pump and got the water removed, water heater lit, fans running.
> 
> At least mine isn't finished. Its more of a storm shelter/canning storage area. So nothing really money wise is hurt.


Now kick back and raise one to yourself and Barebutts B-day.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Thanks everybody now I’m hungry.


 Doors always open. Just infared temp scan, alcohol misting, foot bleaching, Phone, tablet and keys bleaching followed by full forearm and facial washing. Then dig in. I miss relaxed.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 4, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> @tyler.durden
> 
> View attachment 4523327


Nice job, bro! That's the shit. Looks a lot better than usual, right? Did you use any root stimulator, or just the pool shock? Look how bushy and white those fuckers are...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 4, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Nice job, bro! That's the shit. Looks a lot better than usual, right? Did you use any root stimulator, or just the pool shock? Look how bushy and white those fuckers are...


Hell yeah, way more, thicker and BRIGHT white roots. Dyna gro KLN and the pool shock in plain tap water. Topped off every 2-3 days with more pool shock. I’ve got nubs forming on the cuttings in water bottles with the same solution minus the KLN. The cloner is in a garage that is hot in the day and cold at night. Foliage is all still green like the day I chopped them.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Hell yeah, way more, thicker and BRIGHT white roots. Dyna gro KLN and the pool shock in plain tap water. Topped off every 2-3 days with more pool shock. I’ve got nubs forming on the cuttings in water bottles with the same solution minus the KLN. The cloner is in a garage that is hot in the day and cold at night. Foliage is all still green like the day I chopped them.


As an old timer I have always strived to remove chlorine. Yet as I recall my cuttings were always in a glass of tap water in the window sill. Just may learn something here after all.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 4, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Hell yeah, way more, thicker and BRIGHT white roots. Dyna gro KLN and the pool shock in plain tap water. Topped off every 2-3 days with more pool shock. I’ve got nubs forming on the cuttings in water bottles with the same solution minus the KLN. The cloner is in a garage that is hot in the day and cold at night. Foliage is all still green like the day I chopped them.


Welcome to the world of aerocloning mastery. You got it down, happy cloning...

P.S. only thing to let you know is that the solution you make is only good for about 10 days, so make a fresh batch after that time and toss whatever is remaining. So better to make small batches, maybe half gallon at a time. I learned that the hard way. Also, when in doubt, better to add too much than too little solution. That is all...


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Was trying to come up with a side & this fit the bill.
> We were taught from an early age to save bacon grease - Mom comes through again.
> +
> 
> Thanks


Bacon fat is yes


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 4, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Welcome to the world of aerocloning mastery. You got it down, happy cloning...
> 
> P.S. only thing to let you know is that the solution you make is only good for about 10 days, so make a fresh batch after that time and toss whatever is remaining. So better to make small batches, maybe half gallon at a time. I learned that the hard way. Also, when in doubt, better to add too much than too little solution. That is all...


Oh those sporty halogens


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 4, 2020)

“White wedding”
“Wedding cake f2 x nila wafer”

My cross. I’m gonna be sending out tester packs to any of y’all that want them soon


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 4, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4523490
> “White wedding”
> “Wedding cake f2 x nila wafer”
> 
> My cross. I’m gonna be sending out tester packs to any of y’all that want them soon


The trich development is next level. Someone would literally give you an arm and a leg over here to get there mits on that. Not saying it would be their arm or leg but God Damn that’s quality


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 4, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> The trich development is next level. Someone would literally give you an arm and a leg over here to get there mits on that. Not saying it would be their arm or leg but God Damn that’s quality


HAHA! Thanks bro. Much appreciated.

And for the record, as long as it's a leg I don't care who it came from.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> HAHA! Thanks bro. Much appreciated.
> 
> And for the record, as long as it's a leg I don't care who it came from.


Picking hair out of your teeth bites.


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 4, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> HAHA! Thanks bro. Much appreciated.
> 
> And for the record, as long as it's a leg I don't care who it came from.


Arms are so last week aren’t they.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 4, 2020)

Yeah that's some nice shit man!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm your huckleberry, though I just dropped some fem'd GG#4 tonite (thanks girl).
Seed bank is open though - want some King Salmon?


----------



## raratt (Apr 4, 2020)

Just had to go out back and pull the crap out of the patio gutter drain, it's working now.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> Just had to go out back and pull the crap out of the patio gutter drain, it's working now.


I'll toss you a couple big nuggs to do mine.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 4, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'll toss you a couple big nuggs to do mine.


I second that - can't stand ladders!!!!!!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I second that - can't stand ladders!!!!!!


Just tired of removing the neighbors oak leaves 3-4 times/yr.


----------



## raratt (Apr 4, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'll toss you a couple big nuggs to do mine.


Meh, I have a bunch of them, nothing personal.


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I second that - can't stand ladders!!!!!!


Didn't need a ladder is the best part, just walked through the garden and stood on the edge of the retaining wall.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> Meh, I have a bunch of them, nothing personal.
> 
> Didn't need a ladder is the best part, just walked through the garden and stood on the edge of the retaining wall.


I forgot. What do they call those hobbit homes?


----------



## doublejj (Apr 4, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> @tyler.durden
> 
> View attachment 4523327


Wow great job!....how much KLN and Pool Shock per gallon?...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Wow great job!....how much KLN and Pool Shock per gallon?...


This interest me for sterility in my starter domes. Always believed chlorine was bad beyond seed germ.


----------



## raratt (Apr 4, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I forgot. What do they call those hobbit homes?


I don't have furry feet.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> I don't have furry feet.


I got hairy toes. HA, HA!


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> Just had to go out back and pull the crap out of the patio gutter drain, it's working now.


That storm is going to roll in here around 1 AM


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> That storm is going to roll in here around 1 AM


Just realized I haven't watched the news in two days. Better check here. TY.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> Meh, I have a bunch of them, nothing personal.
> 
> Didn't need a ladder is the best part, just walked through the garden and stood on the edge of the retaining wall.




J/K


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> J/K


In utter sincerity you jest.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Apr 4, 2020)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> No hot water, flooded basement, water heater pilot/flame submerged. Sump pump broken.
> 
> Hardware store in town will let us buy one over the phone then they put it outside the store door for pick up.
> 
> ...


Good luck!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 4, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Wow great job!....how much KLN and Pool Shock per gallon?...


Thanks bro. I’m not sure I just followed the instructions on the KLN bottle. And the instructions @tyler.durden layed out for the calcium hypochlorite.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 4, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> In utter sincerity you jest.


Yep, I'm too damn old to hold a grudge - it's a poison than only effects the carrier.


----------



## lokie (Apr 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> Just had to go out back and pull the crap out of the patio gutter drain, it's working now.


Last time I had to clean out the gutters was at a house we bought in FL. Sludge as deep as the gutter was tall and had acorns sprouting from them.







Bad News:
Also found that water had been settling into the eaves of the house and serious damage had been caused from *years *of neglect.
Needed a whole new roof.






Good news:
The roofer said that the water damage would be covered by insurance "IF" it was reported as "Hail" damage from a recent storm.
No argument from me. 

The roof was fixed by insurance with no deductible. And as this all happened while we had the house up for sale,
Soooo the new roof became a selling point as the new owner got to choose her color and type of shingles for the new house she was buying. 


It was a win Win for all parties.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yep, I'm too damn old to hold a grudge - it's a poison than only effects the carrier.


And now if someone could so kindly remove the basketful that is so deeply embedded into my weary back.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And now if someone could so kindly remove the basketful that is so deeply embedded into my weary back.


Burdens easier shrugged if not placed upon you by another. Crawling that cobbled path for a couple days now.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 4, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And now if someone could so kindly remove the basketful that is so deeply embedded into my weary back.


It's often painful, but necessary to be rid of it.


----------



## lokie (Apr 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yep, I'm too damn old to hold a grudge - it's a poison than only effects the carrier.


I've learned to let the vindictive hate and grudge feelings go.

That said, there are people out there that should thank the heavens for it
as I seldom forget and forgiveness is not easily gained.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 4, 2020)

lokie said:


> I've learned to let the vindictive hate and grudge feelings go.
> 
> That said, there are people out there that should thank the heavens for it
> as I seldom forget and forgiveness is not easily gained.


Sicilians would have nothing to live for


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2020)

lokie said:


> I've learned to let the vindictive hate and grudge feelings go.
> 
> That said, there are people out there that should thank the heavens for it
> as I seldom forget and forgiveness is not easily gained.


Damnit Lokie. That cat is like a strobe light. Is it subliminul?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 4, 2020)

lokie said:


> I've learned to let the vindictive hate and grudge feelings go.
> 
> That said, there are people out there that should thank the heavens for it
> as I seldom forget and forgiveness is not easily gained.


I forgive - I just don't forget.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 5, 2020)

I finally got around to taking apart my old drive and recovering the neodymium magnets. The kid and I been walking around the yard and house figuring out what's ferrous and non-ferrous.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 5, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I finally got around to taking apart my old drive and recovering the neodymium magnets. The kid and I been walking around the yard and house figuring out what's ferrous and non-ferrous.


Don't be this guy








Astrophysicist gets magnets stuck up nose while inventing coronavirus device


Australian Dr Daniel Reardon ended up in hospital after inserting magnets in his nostrils while building a necklace that warns you when you touch your face




www.theguardian.com





@DustyDuke aussies!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 5, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I finally got around to taking apart my old drive and recovering the neodymium magnets. The kid and I been walking around the yard and house figuring out what's ferrous and non-ferrous.


Ashamed shipping is so ridiculous. I have around 40#'s of those Magnetix magnetic toys from my kid's curious years. I'd give them to you. Keep them questioning. As soon as they stop they know it all. LOL.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 5, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Don't be this guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already had to do the whole "lil neo these 2 magnets are so strong they'll chop your fucking finger off!!! Then we'll have to go to the hospital. Then you'll get coronavirus. Then you'll get pneumonia. Then you'll fucking die. So just don't stick your fingers between them please, thank you". 

The speech was toned down for a 1st grader though.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 5, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I already had to do the whole "lil neo these 2 magnets are so strong they'll chop your fucking finger off!!! Then we'll have to go to the hospital. Then you'll get coronavirus. Then you'll get pneumonia. Then you'll fucking die. So just don't stick your fingers between them please, thank you".
> 
> The speech was toned down for a 1st grader though.


We have a few in that range. Dangerous fun. I had blood blisters to prove it. But all that money in toys collecting dust. I know some kid would lose their mind over them.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 5, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I already had to do the whole "lil neo these 2 magnets are so strong they'll chop your fucking finger off!!! Then we'll have to go to the hospital. Then you'll get coronavirus. Then you'll get pneumonia. Then you'll fucking die. So just don't stick your fingers between them please, thank you".
> 
> The speech was toned down for a 1st grader though.


Soooo, you left out pneumonia? I assume she doesn't know what that is yet. 

SH420


----------



## neosapien (Apr 5, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> We have a few in that range. Dangerous fun. I had blood blisters to prove it. But all that money in toys collecting dust. I know some kid would lose their mind over them.


It's so simple really. Often realized too late. She got Barbie dream house. Frozen power wheels etc etc etc. But all she needs and wants is to just sit helping her dad, hearing him curse at star bits while taking apart a broken 10 year old hard drive.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 5, 2020)

neosapien said:


> It's so simple really. Often realized too late. She got Barbie dream house. Frozen power wheels etc etc etc. But all she needs and wants is to just sit helping her dad, hearing him curse at star bits while taking apart a broken 10 year old hard drive.


My daughter is almost 21. We have a really good relationship that started when she was a baby. She turned on me for a few years but came back with arms wide open. She tells me that it's way easier talking to me than her mom. That's because we built a good relationship when she was a kid.

I guess what I'm getting at is, you're doing an awesome job being a daddy! You obviously have something very special with her. You lucky man you 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Apr 5, 2020)

Storm #2 rolling through now, this one has a little more cajones, more rain and wind. We've had about 1/3 of an inch so far, I sure as hell wouldn't want to be going over the sierra's this afternoon. 
Watered the girls, I think the SR is ready to come down and get trimmed.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 5, 2020)

Actualy still waiting on a good storm here. Need to drag my carcass out and set my tent up again. Sterilized last night. Top and thin mom. Start a couple cuts. Cut my Northern into 3-4 cuts and start them. Decide on some seeds and get a soak on them. Make two food blends. Feed my orchids and lemons. And I'm exhausted just writing this.


----------



## raratt (Apr 5, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> lemons.


Growing lemons in the great white north?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> Growing lemons in the great white north?


Took the wife to the nursery last fall. She saw a couple and had to have one. Not at $29.99. Grew 6 from seed after starting with 8. Pain in the ass here. But stupid easy once you get a clue. Where have I heard that before?


----------



## raratt (Apr 5, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Took the wife to the nursery last fall. She saw a couple and had to have one. Not at $29.99. Grew 6 from seed after starting with 8. Pain in the ass here. But stupid easy once you get a clue. Where have I heard that before?


I have a pineapple and a hibiscus in my grow room, they are doing well.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have a pineapple and a hibiscus in my grow room, they are doing well.


My tent was a veggie greenhouse last spring. I got carried away. Cutting back on my gift plants this year. And growing more weed than veggies. Figure I can trade that for anything. And it stores better than veggies.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 5, 2020)

I cut two trays of clones this morning. Delivered coffee to Mr Tang and by days end we'll have finished burning the BB fields.

Contemplating dinner now. Ribeyes on the girl or mushroom swiss burgers...possibly cereal if I don't get off this couch and get back at it.

Hope everyone's staying safe and stoney


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 5, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I cut two trays of clones this morning. Delivered coffee to Mr Tang and by days end we'll have finished burning the BB fields.
> 
> Contemplating dinner now. Ribeyes on the girl or mushroom swiss burgers...possibly cereal if I don't get off this couch and get back at it.
> 
> Hope everyone's staying safe and stoney


Everyone stay high. Stay safe by staying on the couch.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> Storm #2 rolling through now, this one has a little more cajones, more rain and wind. We've had about 1/3 of an inch so far, I sure as hell wouldn't want to be going over the sierra's this afternoon.
> Watered the girls, I think the SR is ready to come down and get trimmed.


Can confirm. Sierras getting nuked right now. :/


----------



## raratt (Apr 5, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Can confirm. Sierras getting nuked right now. :/


Front just rolled through here, we're at about 2/3 of an inch today. Give it a couple hours and it's gonna dump big time.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> Front just rolled through here, we're at about 2/3 of an inch today. Give it a couple hours and it's gonna dump big time.


It's been on and off all day. Just had a nice downpour. Considering we didn't get anything in February, I'm not complaining too much. Makes pulling weeds easier. 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Apr 5, 2020)

Up by Tahoe:




__





SR-267 : Tahoe Vista : Hwy 267 at Brockway Summit






cwwp2.dot.ca.gov


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 5, 2020)

Just started getting some rain here around 15 past noon. Good thing I mowed the lawn at 11.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 5, 2020)

It's been tinkling here, big stuff to roll in around 3pm


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 5, 2020)

It spit a little here but nothing. Got a lot done outside today!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> It spit a little here but nothing. Got a lot done outside today!


Beautifully sunny but cool. Accomplished nothing. Another round of frost and snow coming.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 5, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Beautifully sunny but cool. Accomplished nothing. Another round of frost and snow coming.


I hope this dries up......still have water downstairs. I think it's this one last big section of snow that's the culprit.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I hope this dries up......still have water downstairs. I think it's this one last big section of snow that's the culprit.


And to think dry is a bad word in our normal lives. Serious good will towards your situation.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 5, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And to think dry is a bad word in our normal lives. Serious good will towards your situation.


Thanks man! Ah what's a pandemic with out a flood! LOL


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Thanks man! Ah what's a pandemic with out a flood! LOL


Boring and no initiative to move. Go get em tiger.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 6, 2020)

I made bread for the first time, yesterday. Just over 4 hours from start to finish. So fucking good.

The kids fed Audrey.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 6, 2020)

Finally got out for some mountain biking yesterday. We tried a new to us trail a little outside the city and didn't see another person the entire time we were there. Lots of crazy, ass puckering descents and fun features going over the washout areas.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Finally got out for some mountain biking yesterday. We tried a new to us trail a little outside the city and didn't see another person the entire time we were there. Lots of crazy, ass puckering descents and fun features going over the washout areas.
> 
> View attachment 4525163
> View attachment 4525162


Nice. We were planning to hit some trails, but all the national parks nearby are closed to all visitors.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 6, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Nice. We were planning to hit some trails, but all the national parks nearby are closed to all visitors.


This trail was small 13km in each direction on private land owned by the power company and maintained by volunteers. Our usual go to trails Kelso and Durham Forest are closed and being monitored. www.trailforks.com is a great tool for finding private land trails that you can still ride.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Finally got out for some mountain biking yesterday. We tried a new to us trail a little outside the city and didn't see another person the entire time we were there. Lots of crazy, ass puckering descents and fun features going over the washout areas.
> 
> View attachment 4525163
> View attachment 4525162


We used to be big into mountain bike riding...



Also, big fans of raisins


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 6, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> We used to be big into mountain bike riding...
> View attachment 4525352
> View attachment 4525353
> 
> ...




SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 6, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> We used to be big into mountain bike riding...
> View attachment 4525352
> View attachment 4525353
> 
> ...


Fifth in the state? That's awesome! I've only been riding for about five years, I got into it when I started dating my partner. I was riding an older 29er because that's what the bike shop told me I should be riding. Last year I got a new 27.5 bike and it's so much more easier to handle on jumps and makes riding a lot more fun.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 6, 2020)

I received three large trailer loads of wood . 1 pine saw logs . 1 hardwood oak and pecan mix . 1 oak and pine mix and some wood chips .

I probably have 15 cords of firewood cut and split, with this new delivery I won’t need any more for a couple of years.

It’s been a busy af two weeks for me, planting gardens, cutting grass , selling cars and trucks....... ohh yeah I sold my ‘69 Chevelle and my ‘79 heavy half with a 406 sb .... sad to see them go .


----------



## Bareback (Apr 6, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I received three large trailer loads of wood . 1 pine saw logs . 1 hardwood oak and pecan mix . 1 oak and pine mix and some wood chips .
> 
> I probably have 15 cords of firewood cut and split, with this new delivery I won’t need any more for a couple of years.
> 
> It’s been a busy af two weeks for me, planting gardens, cutting grass , selling cars and trucks....... ohh yeah I sold my ‘69 Chevelle and my ‘79 heavy half with a 406 sb .... sad to see them go .


I forgot to mention my daughter is supposed to married in October I have two more trucks to sell and the wedding will be paid for. I think I might just run the groom over with one of the 4wheel drives to make myself feel better.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 6, 2020)

It gets better. Mine just had a baby boy with her husband. I wish we could have gone. 

Alas, earwax.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 7, 2020)

Was 78f and sunny here is Chiraq, so I took out the Trek and rode around the city. My fav futuristic bike trail was closed, and I was REALLY tempted to just lift my bike over the blockade and chance riding on it solo. But I didn't. I found other great streets to ride on. SO many people were out jogging biking, playing frisbee, etc.. Everyone was keeping their social distance, and the groups playing together were small. 75% of them were wearing masks. Lots of bike cops out just keeping watch and not bothering anyone. It's gonna be back into the 40s starting tomorrow, so everybody's making this gift of a day count.



My 18 yo boy just got back from Humboldt County. He lost his job, then his apartment, and didn't tell me or his mom. He was broke and homeless and sleeping outside for a couple of weeks before he decided to let us know. I'm kind or proud of him for not wanting to ask for help, but the virus was heading his way, and it's no time for roughing it. I flew him back yesterday for pretty cheap, and all his flights were empty af. I hear the airlines are starting to cut many routes, so this was good timing. I put him up in an extended stay place for quarantine for 2 weeks before he will split his time between my place and his mom's. I haven't seen him for 18 months, I told him I'm gonna hug him so long that it's gonna be awkward. A client who lives near his hotel came to pick up some herb, and agreed to take a care package to my boy in the hotel which consisted of a half oz. of OG Kush, a gram oil cart with a battery and charger, some papers, and a little glass bowl with a screen. He called me up almost in tears he was so happy. He should sleep for a couple days straight after his recent adventures and turbulent flights back home. Nice to be able to put him up and keep him safe until the world gets back to normal.


He may be a big boy now (at 16 yo here)-





But he'll always look like this to me -


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 7, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Was 78f and sunny here is Chiraq, so I took out the Trek and rode around the city. My fav futuristic bike trail was closed, and I was REALLY tempted to just lift my bike over the blockade and chance riding on it solo. But I didn't. I found other great streets to ride on. SO many people were out jogging biking, playing frisbee, etc.. Everyone was keeping their social distance, and the groups playing together were small. 75% of them were wearing masks. Lots of bike cops out just keeping watch and not bothering anyone. It's gonna be back into the 40s starting tomorrow, so everybody's making this gift of a day count.
> 
> View attachment 4526648
> 
> ...


And I'm still here. Keep something similar to this. Mine hates it now.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Finally got out for some mountain biking yesterday. We tried a new to us trail a little outside the city and didn't see another person the entire time we were there. Lots of crazy, ass puckering descents and fun features going over the washout areas.
> 
> View attachment 4525163
> View attachment 4525162


Hell yes. Just bought a new Santa Cruz mountain bike and I NEED the snow to melt so I can break my asshole on it!


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 7, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> so I can break my asshole on it!


This implies it’s not already broken...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 7, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Was 78f and sunny here is Chiraq, so I took out the Trek and rode around the city. My fav futuristic bike trail was closed, and I was REALLY tempted to just lift my bike over the blockade and chance riding on it solo. But I didn't. I found other great streets to ride on. SO many people were out jogging biking, playing frisbee, etc.. Everyone was keeping their social distance, and the groups playing together were small. 75% of them were wearing masks. Lots of bike cops out just keeping watch and not bothering anyone. It's gonna be back into the 40s starting tomorrow, so everybody's making this gift of a day count.
> 
> View attachment 4526648
> 
> ...


As messed up as you try to be I was relating to you. Scary. How about some details on this bike omnipotence. How many replacement tubes and tires? What size or brand?Real rims, standard or panzy? How many sprockets, brake pads and cables? What do you use for lube on chain and cables? I can blow most perps off the tail within 5 miles with my 20 yr old custom Giant.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 7, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> As messed up as you try to be I was relating to you. Scary. How about some details on this bike omnipotence. How many replacement tubes and tires? What size or brand?Real rims, standard or panzy? How many sprockets, brake pads and cables? What do you use for lube on chain and cables? I can blow most perps off the tail within 5 miles with my 20 yr old custom Giant.



Dude, I thought we agreed that you would take a break from the manic posting. No need to respond twice to my same post, that's excessive. Take a hit and relax...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 7, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Dude, I thought we agreed that you would take a break from the manic posting. No need to respond twice to my same post, that's excessive. Take a hit and relax...


Here you go. Trapped. Raises my defenses and yours. Trying to actually converse with someone. Drama, chaos and smoke all around. You're a "bikeGuy"? Let's talk bikes. You prefer trash. Stop ragging me and wipe your own crack. Had a 50 mile a day bike habit as I waited 15 months to get a cast off my wrist. Be nice dude. I wouldn't have to be so mean.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 7, 2020)

I had the bike out today too....60's and sunny and the park was packed again. County parks are open here, but with rules, like no group sports. I hold my freaking breath every time I pass anyone on my bike....I seriously need to find a more private place to ride! I live on a busy narrow country road and I'm not doing that.

Spent the past few days out in the garage, getting mowers ready, and even braved it and took the plow off my ATV. And ordered new parts for the gas grill...Now just need to score some propane someplace. And some nice steaks, lol, here Bambi... I doubt anyone would even care if you took a deer out of season right now....I wonder about a Black Angus  Always surprised more of them don't come up missing!


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 7, 2020)

Where is the dislike button??? @.nobody., Please come and save us!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 7, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Where is the dislike button???


Damn it's cold on that proverbial carpet you have been pulled upon.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 7, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Where is the dislike button??? @.nobody., Please come and save us!


This is getting...........


Odd.

I’m torn between ignore and not wanting to miss anything.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 7, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Damn it's cold on that proverbial carpet you have been pulled upon.


If you joined on Feb 12, that was 55 days ago. At 2040 posts currently, that is an average daily post count of 37.... Wow... 37 posts per day. Shit...lol...that is sorta excessive

For reference, I have an average of 3.8 posts per day....over the course of the past ten years.


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> This is getting...........
> 
> 
> Odd.
> ...


Insecurity is a tough thing to deal with, along with short man attitude, just an observation.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 7, 2020)

Well, I'm certain that he doesn't get invited to a lot of parties irl. Not twice, anyway...


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> If you joined on Feb 12, that was 55 days ago. At 2040 posts currently, that is an average daily post count of 37. 37 posts per day. Shit...lol...that is sorta excessive
> 
> For reference, I have an average of 3.8 posts per day....over the course of the past ten years.


I suck at math. Edit: ~6 a day? I am kinda home bound taking care of my wife though.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 7, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> This is getting...........
> 
> 
> Odd.
> ...



Get out of my head, Zmuda!


----------



## Joedank (Apr 7, 2020)

Set up my pollen collection device lol.


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Set up my pollen collection device lol.View attachment 4526736


I have a male I kicked out of the grow room into the back yard, stupid dude has flowers all over it...lol.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 7, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> If you joined on Feb 12, that was 55 days ago. At 2040 posts currently, that is an average daily post count of 37.... Wow... 37 posts per day. Shit...lol...that is sorta excessive
> 
> For reference, I have an average of 3.8 posts per day....over the course of the past ten years.


I guess that means you have been safe as I have only been a virtual menace. I kinda get trolls now. Peace.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 7, 2020)

Pic reminds me of collecting pollen to try and smoke it as a kid...Not knowing what it was. We were hoping it was some kind of magical kief, lol...It wasn't


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 7, 2020)

I managed to upset a bunch of people who have spent too long pretending to be themselves. It is what it is. Get real. Get honest and get a clue.Poor me. Well if your that pathetic you're going to need help. A keyboard and I phone will be useless soon. LOL.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 7, 2020)

Everybody has their own pace. I was a major shy guy until I started smoking at 13. I have posted a ton of pages and pics on this site and it has been the best therapy. I lurked for a year until I felt safe enough to post. It didn't help that the first thread I hung out in was the UK grower thread. It all blew up when somebody posted "I only have € 5K and I want to start a grow."

That story about your son was awesome and I am so glad he has you taking care of him. I just got off of FaceTime with my daughter who is just home from delivering my first grand baby boy and I am feeling very emotional


----------



## doublejj (Apr 7, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Everybody has their own pace. I was a major shy guy until I started smoking at 13. I have posted a ton of pages and pics on this site and it has been the best therapy. I lurked for a year until I felt safe enough to post. It didn't help that the first thread I hung out in was the UK grower thread. It all blew up when somebody posted "I only have € 5K and I want to start a grow."
> 
> That story about your son was awesome and I am so glad he has you taking care of him. I just got off of FaceTime with my daughter who is just home from delivering my first grand baby boy and I am feeling very emotional


congratulations....you must be proud


----------



## Bareback (Apr 7, 2020)

Smell butthurt in the air .


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 7, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Smell butthurt in the air .


Sorry T.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 7, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Smell butthurt in the air .


If my butt hurts it's because your beak of a nose was in my crack as I carried you through the day. You know what I'm sayng.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Bareback (Apr 7, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Everybody has their own pace. I was a major shy guy until I started smoking at 13. I have posted a ton of pages and pics on this site and it has been the best therapy. I lurked for a year until I felt safe enough to post. It didn't help that the first thread I hung out in was the UK grower thread. It all blew up when somebody posted "I only have € 5K and I want to start a grow."
> 
> That story about your son was awesome and I am so glad he has you taking care of him. I just got off of FaceTime with my daughter who is just home from delivering my first grand baby boy and I am feeling very emotional


Sorry you missed that most special of moments in every grandparents life , and I know your kids needed you around as well.

We face time with my sons family pretty regularly and with my daughter and her kid like ten times a day. We’re very thankful for the technology to do that, especially considering we did even have a tellie until I was 20 and married.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 7, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> If my butt hurts it's because your beak of a nose was in my crack as I carried you through the day. You know what I'm sayng.


Dude wat ???




Don’t get bent brother it ain’t worth it.
And what if I wasn’t referring to you....... ( I was but what if ) .


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 7, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Dude wat ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finally. Does anyone realize we are assuming the intent, direction and inflection of every post? LOL Bare. Love ya. Just right place wrong time.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 7, 2020)

I'm not bent. Would like to laugh. Everyone is holding a grudge and being negative.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 7, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Finally. Does anyone realize we are assuming the intent, direction and inflection of every post? LOL Bare. Love ya. Just right place wrong time.


No harm meant, the internet doesn’t always carry the comedic delivery that a person half drunk and hollow eyed is trying to project.

I can’t speak for everyone but maybe some folks are feeling overwhelmed , smothered , sophercated while in home prison.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 7, 2020)

“We can't stop here, this is bat country!”


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 7, 2020)

Bareback said:


> No harm meant, the internet doesn’t always carry the comedic delivery that a person half drunk and hollow eyed is trying to project.
> 
> I can’t speak for everyone but maybe some folks are feeling overwhelmed , smothered , sophercated while in home prison.


I'm attempting to be guilty as charged. Not quite. But the anger and defensiveness is getting out of control. Why. I talked with my hands for years. The memories will not leave despite the years. Laugh and assume it is in jest. We are in seriously scary times if not.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 7, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> “We can't stop here, this is bat country!”


Squeeze me a pint of dark.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 8, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Hell yes. Just bought a new Santa Cruz mountain bike and I NEED the snow to melt so I can break my asshole on it!


I would love to hit up Northstar. I can’t believe my friends and I haven’t done it. Been talking about it for long time. I think we’re afraid of breaking our old ass bodies.

Shit man. Originally being from Santa Cruz and then just over the hill in Almaden, where we had some killer trails right up in the mountains behind my house, I HAD to get a Santa Cruz bike. I bought a new Heckler in ‘97. Bike got stolen out of my garage in Salinas some years later and I was eyeballing a Blur but bought a Tomac 98 Special. That thing is toast of course. Not sure what bike i’ll get this time. Maybe back to Santa Cruz? Not up to date on their new models.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 8, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> guilty as charged


i just seen Walk Hard for like the 50th time the other day.


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 8, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Nice. We were planning to hit some trails, but all the national parks nearby are closed to all visitors.


All I have is bike riding and skating to get out but same boat can’t hit the trails. Only local man made stuff for now. My boy got a bike for his 3rd birthday on the 7th and he picked it up straight away training wheels of course. He doesn’t get stopping just pedaling fast. My electric skateboard comes in handy to keep up and save his ass. We did 3km on his first bike ride! I think he never wanted to go home again lol I couldn’t convince him to turn around, not even bribes of lollies and ice cream worked. He was like fuck you, fuck lock down, I’m out cunts, I’ve got wheels bitches. Wish I could post the vid it’s a pissa (funny)


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 8, 2020)

Mohican said:


> It gets better. Mine just had a baby boy with her husband. I wish we could have gone.
> 
> Alas, earwax.


Congratulations mate, awesome!!!


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 8, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Was 78f and sunny here is Chiraq, so I took out the Trek and rode around the city. My fav futuristic bike trail was closed, and I was REALLY tempted to just lift my bike over the blockade and chance riding on it solo. But I didn't. I found other great streets to ride on. SO many people were out jogging biking, playing frisbee, etc.. Everyone was keeping their social distance, and the groups playing together were small. 75% of them were wearing masks. Lots of bike cops out just keeping watch and not bothering anyone. It's gonna be back into the 40s starting tomorrow, so everybody's making this gift of a day count.
> 
> View attachment 4526648
> 
> ...


Made me get emotional reading that one. Your a good man!!! But I didn’t realise my step son was in the room and had to pretend I was looking at the curtain rail like it was really dirty to avoid eye contact, before making it outside hahahahaha I’m a pussy
My boy looks similar age to the bottom pic


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 8, 2020)

My son is spending some time with me this week,

I talk him into buying my Kona "King Kahuna" for $1k 3 or 4 months months ago

He said he gave it to his g/f was too small. She loves it. He brought down a 
https://www.commencalusa.com/meta-tr-29-sx-2020-c2x29872028

He bought it used, said he'll get his money back when he sells it.
Dirty air keeps him off the surf and snow, snow keeps him off the trails.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 8, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> My son is spending some time with me this week,
> 
> I talk him into buying my Kona "King Kahuna" for $1k 3 or 4 months months ago
> 
> ...


Those are both sweet whips! I ride a yeti 575 . Been getting some miles on it lately with the resort closed. Really great to see all the trail riders on here!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 8, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I would love to hit up Northstar. I can’t believe my friends and I haven’t done it. Been talking about it for long time. I think we’re afraid of breaking our old ass bodies.
> 
> Shit man. Originally being from Santa Cruz and then just over the hill in Almaden, where we had some killer trails right up in the mountains behind my house, I HAD to get a Santa Cruz bike. I bought a new Heckler in ‘97. Bike got stolen out of my garage in Salinas some years later and I was eyeballing a Blur but bought a Tomac 98 Special. That thing is toast of course. Not sure what bike i’ll get this time. Maybe back to Santa Cruz? Not up to date on their new models.


Salinas is such a fucking shithole!

Yeah dude! Time to get a new Santa Cruz (such badass bikes) and come ride Northstar with me. Ya know, if the world doesn’t end.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 8, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Was 78f and sunny here is Chiraq, so I took out the Trek and rode around the city. My fav futuristic bike trail was closed, and I was REALLY tempted to just lift my bike over the blockade and chance riding on it solo. But I didn't. I found other great streets to ride on. SO many people were out jogging biking, playing frisbee, etc.. Everyone was keeping their social distance, and the groups playing together were small. 75% of them were wearing masks. Lots of bike cops out just keeping watch and not bothering anyone. It's gonna be back into the 40s starting tomorrow, so everybody's making this gift of a day count.
> 
> View attachment 4526648
> 
> ...


he's hawt! does dad look a lot like his boy?



Bobby schmeckle said:


> Hell yes. Just bought a new Santa Cruz mountain bike and I NEED the snow to melt so I can break my asshole on it!


lol have you had a chance to ride it yet? I used to have a Juliana Joplin which were Santa Cruz's women's line. It was a 29er with short travel. It was kinda sloppy and hard to ride. I was considering the Santa Cruz 5010, but settled on the Kona hei hei trail because it was a year old model and the deal was too good to resist. My partner rides a Liv Hail, it's a nice bike but I'm not really a fan of the huge travel that you get from Enduro bikes. 

Once all this corona shit is over we need to have a TNT mtb party at Moab.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 8, 2020)

Santa Cruz Bicycles 5010 Carbon CC 27.5 X01 Eagle Reserve Complete Mountain Bike - Bike


Buy the Santa Cruz Bicycles 5010 Carbon CC 27.5 X01 Eagle Reserve Complete Mountain Bike online or shop all Bike from Backcountry.com.




www.backcountry.com





I got that one. Same. Deal was too good to pass up. I've ridden it once so far and I absolutely love it!


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> *he's hawt! does dad look a lot like his boy?*


You little minx you, always spreading hope and optimism


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 8, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> You little minx you, always spreading hope and optimism


I'd like to spread somethin else if ya know what I'm sayin'...

Some tomato basil cream cheese on an everything bagel? Oh yeah. Spread it.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 8, 2020)

I want a bagel and a bike ride...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 8, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I want a bagel and a bike ride...




SH420


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 8, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Salinas is such a fucking shithole!
> 
> Yeah dude! Time to get a new Santa Cruz (such badass bikes) and come ride Northstar with me. Ya know, if the world doesn’t end.


Haha! Yeah it is! I sold in ‘05 and profited 500K plus I grew shitload of bud in the house so that was kinda cool. I lived north Sapinas almost Prunetucky(Prunedale).

i forgot. I do have a buddy who did it and he said you’re better off just renting one of their downhill bombers unless you have one. Sounds like some serious fun. I really like the idea of not having to pump uphill to go downhill. That’s some badass shit.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 8, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Haha! Yeah it is! I sold in ‘05 and profited 500K plus I grew shitload of bud in the house so that was kinda cool. I lived north Sapinas almost Prunetucky(Prunedale).
> 
> i forgot. I do have a buddy who did it and he said you’re better off just renting one of their downhill bombers unless you have one. Sounds like some serious fun.


Did you sell weed to a dude in prunedale who lived in a trailer/mobile home at the top of a crazy curvy uphill dirt road?


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 8, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Did you sell weed to a dude in prunedale who lived in a trailer/mobile home at the top of a crazy curvy uphill dirt road?


Prob not. Most of my bud went back to san jose where all my buddies lived.


----------



## 420God (Apr 8, 2020)

Bought some Cobra pipes for my bike now it sounds aggressive as fuck.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 8, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Was 78f and sunny here is Chiraq, so I took out the Trek and rode around the city. My fav futuristic bike trail was closed, and I was REALLY tempted to just lift my bike over the blockade and chance riding on it solo. But I didn't. I found other great streets to ride on. SO many people were out jogging biking, playing frisbee, etc.. Everyone was keeping their social distance, and the groups playing together were small. 75% of them were wearing masks. Lots of bike cops out just keeping watch and not bothering anyone. It's gonna be back into the 40s starting tomorrow, so everybody's making this gift of a day count.
> 
> View attachment 4526648
> 
> ...


He's super lucky to have you, man. good stuff. Did the musical talent transfer to him?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 8, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I'd like to spread somethin else if ya know what I'm sayin'...
> 
> Some tomato basil cream cheese on an everything bagel? Oh yeah. Spread it.


I had a everything with butter, chive and onion cream cheese today! MMMMMMM!!!!!


----------



## Joedank (Apr 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> he's hawt! does dad look a lot like his boy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I live two hours from Moab! Love me some slick rock!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 8, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Haha! Yeah it is! I sold in ‘05 and profited 500K plus I grew shitload of bud in the house so that was kinda cool. I lived north Sapinas almost Prunetucky(Prunedale).
> 
> i forgot. I do have a buddy who did it and he said you’re better off just renting one of their downhill bombers unless you have one. Sounds like some serious fun. I really like the idea of not having to pump uphill to go downhill. That’s some badass shit.


I was a xc guy that went to DH. But I'm 8 years out of that game.......still have my bikes........miss them.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 8, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> You little minx you, always spreading hope and optimism


What I like looking at pretty people. 



Bobby schmeckle said:


> Santa Cruz Bicycles 5010 Carbon CC 27.5 X01 Eagle Reserve Complete Mountain Bike - Bike
> 
> 
> Buy the Santa Cruz Bicycles 5010 Carbon CC 27.5 X01 Eagle Reserve Complete Mountain Bike online or shop all Bike from Backcountry.com.
> ...


Sweet bike! Did you with the gray or teal? I really like the teal/orange colourway 



Joedank said:


> I live two hours from Moab! Love me some slick rock!
> View attachment 4527355View attachment 4527356View attachment 4527357


Gorgeous! I've never been there, it's one of my bucket list places to ride.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 8, 2020)

420God said:


> Bought some Cobra pipes for my bike now it sounds aggressive as fuck.
> View attachment 4527312


Nice! I just got a new Thunderheader and I cant wait to get to hear how it sounds.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 8, 2020)

I'm kinda jelly at all the beautiful trails you guys get to explore. Its still wet and shitty here in the northeast.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 8, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I was a xc guy that went to DH. But I'm 8 years out of that game.......still have my bikes........miss them.


My buddy built a super 8 right when the frame came out. Had to wait for some prototype white bros inverted forks for it. Around ‘97ish? He spent like 8 grand building that beast.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 8, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'm kinda jelly at all the beautiful trails you guys get to explore. Its still wet and shitty here in the northeast.


The trails i was talking about up in the santa cruz mountains above Almaden I used to ride were horse trails lol. We weren’t aloud to ride them but we did. Always had to worry about the cops being at our cars when done. Never did get into a horse accident thank god. Super tight trails.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 8, 2020)

I woke up. Ate mushrooms and got picked up by my friend. We’re dropping weed all over Reno and then fishing. It feels like im on a space ship tour of the Wild West.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> he's hawt! does dad look a lot like his boy?


Why, thank you. We say that he has my features, and his mom's color (white, blonde and blue eyes) and litheness. He's taller than me with a slimmer build, I'm mulatto and more muscular. The only black I transferred to him seems to be in his dick and his ass, that's really what counts


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 8, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> He's super lucky to have you, man. good stuff. Did the musical talent transfer to him?


Thanks, bro. He has a lot of natural musical talent, he's played guitar and trumpet for years, but no real discipline to polish his skills. He is a DOPE MC with bars of fire, and he makes really cool beats. I just bought him a home recording studio, with kickass mic and, great midi controller, and the lastest version of Ableton. That gets here right after his birthday this weekend...


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 8, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Nice! I just got a new Thunderheader and I cant wait to get to hear how it sounds.


I ran a Thunderheader and liked it a lot acoustically and even more for its looks.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 8, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> My buddy built a super 8 right when the frame came out. Had to wait for some prototype white bros inverted forks for it. Around ‘97ish? He spent like 8 grand building that beast.


Cool, I was racing xc at that time............'96 - '97 was my intro to dh and caught the bug. I still have my bikes. The one I'll probably get back on I have a new fork, just need a new front hub or hub wheel......but then it'd be nice to re build the entire bike and update it or just get a new one altogether......just don't get to ride like I used to so it's tough blowin 3-5K LOL before kids I didn't think that way............sorry for the ramble haha


----------



## dwood8165 (Apr 8, 2020)

I started putting the tv in the wall. so everyday i do a little to this if nothing at all


----------



## dwood8165 (Apr 8, 2020)

continued


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 8, 2020)

weedgrowinnewb said:


>


Oh that looks good! Something to watch while I nap after spending the morning in full frontal grocery shopping. Amazing how aggressive old farts can get in a small commissary.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 8, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Why, thank you. We say that he has my features, and his mom's color (white, blonde and blue eyes) and litheness. He's taller than me with a slimmer build, I'm mulatto and more muscular. The only black I transferred to him seems to be in his dick and his ass, that's really what counts


lol I'm oddly curious how you know he has the bbc. Was his hair dyed in that photo?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I'm oddly curious how you know he has the bbc. Was his hair dyed in that photo?


When they flipped over my boy and said "It's a boy!" I saw....and said "He's definitely mine" LOL!


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I'm oddly curious how you know he has the bbc. Was his hair dyed in that photo?


Well he started out with the BC so....


----------



## raratt (Apr 8, 2020)

Round one of tilling the tomato garden C/W. Still a little too wet. Need to get the weeds around the edges, tomorrow. My helper needed to stay in the house. She was trying to catch the weeds I was throwing over the fence and landed on top of the 3 foot chain link enclosing the garden. She is OK though.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I'm oddly curious how you know he has the bbc. Was his hair dyed in that photo?


Lol! I raised him, bathed him, changed him. Plus, he stayed at my place every weekend, and we went to the Y to swim, lift weights, play racquetball, etc.. You gotta shower after or smell like ass. Guys' showers are not like the woman's, with your cute little separate stalls. Guys' showers are one big room with a bunch of nozzles, like herding cattle in to hose them down. Not very dignified, but this is the way.

He just got out of the shower in that pic, so his hair was wet, thus dark. It's the same color as the baby pic...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 8, 2020)

I almost got into a fight at the grocery. Almost.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 8, 2020)

I learned that tomatoes should never be started indoors before valentines day. 
My wife talked me into starting ours in mid January which was a big mistake. 
I didn't have room to upgrade them from half gallon pots so they got root bound, which caused other issues when they were finally repotted about a month late. 

Sometimes plants die...


----------



## raratt (Apr 8, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I learned that tomatoes should never be started indoors before valentines day.
> My wife talked me into starting ours in mid January which was a big mistake.
> I didn't have room to upgrade them from half gallon pots so they got root bound, which caused other issues when they were finally repotted about a month late.
> 
> Sometimes plants die...


I went a few days ago and picked up some at the hardware store. My son started a buttload last year, we even sold some.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 8, 2020)

Eighteen 'maters chomping at the bit, along with 2 fennels and corno di toro peppers


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 8, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I learned that tomatoes should never be started indoors before valentines day.
> My wife talked me into starting ours in mid January which was a big mistake.
> I didn't have room to upgrade them from half gallon pots so they got root bound, which caused other issues when they were finally repotted about a month late.
> 
> Sometimes plants die...


I planted mine early, then I cloned them  then the heat killed them.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 8, 2020)

I have some heirloom seeds headed here in the mail.
My mountain bike is a used Schwinn I picked up at the shop the Storage Wars couple had in Orange.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 8, 2020)

I scored another pack of TP at costco yesterday morning. Stood in line for about 40 min to get in. Got in line around 9:30, they open at 10 now but open earlier for the elderly. I scored another pack of TP  and all the other crap i usually get.

did a bunch of other shit today but it don’t even compare to scoring some more TP. I feel like a very lucky mofo right now.


----------



## raratt (Apr 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I planted mine early, then I cloned them  then the heat killed them.


But it's a dry heat...lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> But it's a dry heat...lol.


----------



## raratt (Apr 8, 2020)

Strangely calm this evening here...lol. (I knocked on wood, ok?)


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> Strangely calm this evening here...lol. (I knocked on wood, ok?)


Great weather today huh? Loved the slight cloud cover! Got about one more day of tractor work and then gonna setup the batter boards and then start digging the footings 

as soon as the permit is issued I’ll call for an inspection. Your not supposed to start until permit issued but fuck them.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 8, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Great weather today huh? Loved the slight cloud cover! Got about one more day of tractor work and then gonna setup the batter boards and then start digging the footings
> 
> as soon as the permit is issued I’ll call for an inspection. Your not supposed to start until permit issued but fuck them.


Getter done!!!


----------



## raratt (Apr 8, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Great weather today huh? Loved the slight cloud cover! Got about one more day of tractor work and then gonna setup the batter boards and then start digging the footings
> 
> as soon as the permit is issued I’ll call for an inspection. Your not supposed to start until permit issued but fuck them.


I know it's going to warm up so I tilled to let the dirt dry out a bit when it does. Not quite ready to put in the tomatoes yet, don't trust the frost.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 8, 2020)

@Bareback @raratt 

i need to hurry the fuck up.I need to get the stemwalls poured, cripple walls built and the 2x12 floors framed in so I can get my layed off due to the virus plumber brother rough in the plumbing before they open up his jobsite again. then i can glue and screw subfloor. and frame walls. He’s the best And cheapest plumber i know.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> I know it's going to warm up so I tilled to let the dirt dry out a bit when it does. Not quite ready to put in the tomatoes yet, don't trust the frost.


I planted my tomatoes today along with squash bell peppers red potatoes cucumbers..


----------



## raratt (Apr 8, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Great weather today huh? Loved the slight cloud cover! Got about one more day of tractor work and then gonna setup the batter boards and then start digging the footings
> 
> as soon as the permit is issued I’ll call for an inspection. Your not supposed to start until permit issued but fuck them.


You probably got enough rain to soften that clay a bit, we did here anyway.


----------



## raratt (Apr 8, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> @Bareback @raratt
> 
> i need to hurry the fuck up.I need to get the stemwalls poured, cripple walls built and the 2x12 floors framed in so I can get my layed off due to the virus plumber brother rough in the plumbing before they open up his jobsite again. then i can glue and screw subfloor. and frame walls. He’s the best And cheapest plumber i know.


Not doing a slab?


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> You probably got enough rain to soften that clay a bit, we did here anyway.


i did! Much more than that last weak ass rain


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> Not doing a slab?


Oh hell no!

not to knock slab foundation, i’ve owned a few tract homes with it, but it’s hardly ideal IMO


----------



## raratt (Apr 8, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh hell no!
> 
> not to knock slab foundation, i’ve owned a few track homes with it, but it’s hardly ideal IMO


Hope your slithery friends don't move in there...lol.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> Hope your slithery friends don't move in there...lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 8, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Great weather today huh? Loved the slight cloud cover! Got about one more day of tractor work and then gonna setup the batter boards and then start digging the footings
> 
> as soon as the permit is issued I’ll call for an inspection. Your not supposed to start until permit issued but fuck them.


You are keeping them safe by only interfacing with them once. You are only thinking of their welfare!


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> Hope your slithery friends don't move in there...lol.


the trick ass shit to lay some 6mil down and spray some shotcrete down before framing the floors. Not sure that i’ll do that but my concrete buddy is trying to convince me. Then i wont have to crawl on my stomach to get shit done down there down the road. I’ll be able to get around on a car creeper


----------



## Mohican (Apr 8, 2020)

I have always dreamed of doing that or digging out a basement.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> Not doing a slab?





Aeroknow said:


> Oh hell no!
> 
> not to knock slab foundation, i’ve owned a few tract homes with it, but it’s hardly ideal IMO


Yeah CA native here and I'm like


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 8, 2020)

Mohican said:


> I have always dreamed of doing that or digging out a basement.


Not once, ever!


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> You are keeping them safe by only interfacing with them once. You are only thinking of their welfare!


Exactly!!!!



Mohican said:


> I have always dreamed of doing that or digging out a basement.


dude. It’s actually pretty cost effective to go deep and pour walls if you’re already going to be doing new foundation. Problem is here, it’s ALL rock under about 1-2’ of top soil lol


----------



## Mohican (Apr 8, 2020)

We were looking at a house on the top of a hill and down below was a new house under construction. The entire lot was solid rock that they were blasting out. I have always wondered what kind of $$$ that takes.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 8, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Exactly!!!!
> 
> 
> dude. It’s actually pretty cost effective to go deep and pour walls if you’re already going to be doing new foundation. Problem is here, it’s ALL rock under about 1-2’ of top soil lol


Pour in place subterranean walls are an entirely different discussion.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 8, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> the trick ass shit to lay some 6mil down and *spray some shotcrete* down before framing the floors. Not sure that i’ll do that but my concrete buddy is trying to convince me. Then i wont have to crawl on my stomach to get shit done down there down the road. I’ll be able to get around on a car creeper


That's how I ended up with my cement pond
*



*


----------



## Mohican (Apr 8, 2020)

There was a grow operation out in the desert where they drilled pillar holes and pored a slab. Then they excavated underneath and had a huge grow operation. While they were waiting to get the electrical hooked up they used multiple industrial diesel generators and got busted.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 8, 2020)

Mohican said:


> I have always dreamed of doing that or digging out a basement.


basements can be very useful....


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 8, 2020)

Mohican said:


> There was a grow operation out in the desert where they drilled pillar holes and pored a slab. Then they excavated underneath and had a huge grow operation. While they were waiting to get the electrical hooked up they used multiple industrial diesel generators and got busted.


I wonder how they got busted, sinkhole? I'd worry about the geological stability of an underground structure in the Mojave. You'd have to have some seriously thick walls.


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 8, 2020)

Some seedlings for the winter veg. No tomatoes that time has passed and it was battle with a ring tailed possum family to get them. Getting some potatoes going tomorrow and a few others. I’ve also got snow peas sprouted.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 8, 2020)

Mohican said:


> I have some heirloom seeds headed here in the mail.
> My mountain bike is a used Schwinn I picked up at the shop the Storage Wars couple had in Orange.


Anyone into tomatoes owes it to themselves to grow a Cherokee purple. Bumpy,cracking,ugly fruits. The best flavor.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 9, 2020)

Mohican said:


> There was a grow operation out in the desert where they drilled pillar holes and pored a slab. Then they excavated underneath and had a huge grow operation. While they were waiting to get the electrical hooked up they used multiple industrial diesel generators and got busted.


I thought for sure you were gonna say they got busted for ripping the power. I was gonna say what a bunch of scumbag low-life dipshits


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 9, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol! I raised him, bathed him, changed him. Plus, he stayed at my place every weekend, and we went to the Y to swim, lift weights, play racquetball, etc.. You gotta shower after or smell like ass. Guys' showers are not like the woman's, with your cute little separate stalls. Guys' showers are one big room with a bunch of nozzles, like herding cattle in to hose them down. Not very dignified, but this is the way.
> 
> He just got out of the shower in that pic, so his hair was wet, thus dark. It's the same color as the baby pic...


lol that sounds like prison scene. The ladies showers at the on campus gym were sorta like that, with a stainless steel tower in center of a small room with two shower heads and zero privacy. You just showered facing away from the other person and pretended you had privacy. The gym I go to now is nice... private showers and change room with lockable doors, towel warmers and music playing in the background.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> When they flipped over my boy and said "It's a boy!" I saw....and said "He's definitely mine" LOL!


This could go either way.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol that sounds like prison scene. The ladies showers at the on campus gym were sorta like that, with a stainless steel tower in center of a small room with two shower heads and zero privacy. You just showered facing away from the other person and pretended you had privacy. The gym I go to now is nice... private showers and change room with lockable doors, towel warmers and music playing in the background.


Don't play coy. You know you didn't mind those open showers. You got to take a peek at the other ladies, that's good stuff


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 9, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Don't play coy. You know you didn't mind those open showers. You got to take a peek at the other ladies, that's good stuff


not reallly, most of the girls there were, statuesque beauties with almost perfect bodies. That's a little intimidating for someone under five feet tall with no tits.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 9, 2020)

Mohican said:


> We were looking at a house on the top of a hill and down below was a new house under construction. The entire lot was solid rock that they were blasting out. I have always wondered what kind of $$$ that takes.


2020


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> not reallly, most of the girls there were, statuesque beauties with almost perfect bodies. That's a little intimidating for someone under five feet tall with no tits.


Spinner, nice


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Spinner, nice


lol I had to look that one up.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> under five feet tall with no tits.


***UNZIPS***


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 9, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> ***UNZIPS***


Meateorologists at the National Wiener Service just upgraded the troot watch to a troot warning.


----------



## raratt (Apr 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> no tits.


In my exhaustive research I have found that smaller boobs have a tendency to have longer and firmer nipples, sensitivity is more dependent on the individual.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2020)

@BarnBuster - that is not a very big difference!
@Laughing Grass - When I lived in Colorado, the showers were 3 walls in an open U shape in front of the coaches window. He would sit in there with his hand down his pants! Your new gym sounds awesome!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I had to look that one up.


See, he could teach you things


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 9, 2020)

How come all this talk of showers is making me feel so dirty?


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> In my exhaustive research I have found that smaller boobs have a tendency to have* longer and firmer nipples,* sensitivity is more dependent on the individual.


Prehensile, for the win!


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> not reallly, most of the girls there were, statuesque beauties with almost perfect bodies. That's a little intimidating for someone under five feet tall with no tits.


Sounds horrible shorty


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 9, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Sounds horrible shorty


I prefer people McNugget


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 9, 2020)

Lets go Mountain biking..



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=604318840297142


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 9, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Lets go Mountain biking..
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=604318840297142


I've done that before. I think the last spine came out three years later.....


----------



## doublejj (Apr 9, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4528406


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I prefer people McNugget


Vertically challenged.....


----------



## doublejj (Apr 9, 2020)

weedgrowinnewb said:


> You in the Army?


Not me in the picture....


----------



## doublejj (Apr 9, 2020)

me....1969


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I prefer people McNugget


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 9, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10158930944963132


----------



## lokie (Apr 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> In my exhaustive research I have found that smaller boobs have a tendency to have longer and firmer nipples, sensitivity is more dependent on the individual.


As a PSA I offer my services to review all boobs and nipples for posterity.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 9, 2020)

I'm back from work now. I was pretty busy doing life sustaining work saving people's pools. We can get back to talking about @Laughing Grass ' tits in the shower now please.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 9, 2020)

Transplanted gelato clones. Discovered a few spider mites. Back at it again, smfh.


----------



## lokie (Apr 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> not reallly, most of the girls there were, statuesque beauties with almost perfect bodies. That's a little intimidating for someone under five feet tall with no tits.


Everyone has to look up to someone.


----------



## raratt (Apr 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Prehensile, for the win!


Those bumps on the outside of the areola are braille for suck me.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 9, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Transplanted gelato clones. Discovered a few spider mites. Back at it again, smfh.
> View attachment 4528601View attachment 4528602View attachment 4528603View attachment 4528604


Outstanding!....how many weeks?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 9, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Outstanding!....how many weeks?


Thanks. 17 days.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 9, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Transplanted gelato clones. Discovered a few spider mites. Back at it again, smfh.
> View attachment 4528601View attachment 4528602View attachment 4528603View attachment 4528604


Damn, those are some pretty roots. Great job. Fuckin' mites...


----------



## doublejj (Apr 9, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Damn, those are some pretty roots. Great job. Fuckin' mites...


how much pool shock do you use per gallon?....


----------



## lokie (Apr 9, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Transplanted gelato clones. Discovered a few spider mites. Back at it again, smfh.
> View attachment 4528601View attachment 4528602View attachment 4528603View attachment 4528604


What are your thoughts on the potential of the Palmy strain?


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 9, 2020)

doublejj said:


> how much pool shock do you use per gallon?....




I use 2 grams of 73% calcium hypochlorite (pool shock) per gallon to make the solution. I then add about 20ml of that to my 3 gallon cloner rez every 2-3 days...

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00WLWMM06/ref=psdc_1272967011_t3_B009S85LEA

I use Dip-n-Grow rooting hormone, absolute best I've found. I like to run the cloner 24/7 for the first week, then cycle timer for about 9 min off, one minute on. But no problem to just run the cloner without a timer. As long as the water is below 85f, and above 55f, all is good...


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> Those bumps on the outside of the areola are braille for suck me.


heard that joke last night from my buddy back east.

@Laughing Grass, the wise understand anything more than a mouth full is a waste


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 9, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> @Laughing Grass, the wise understand anything more than a mouth full is a waste


Fuck yeah!


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 9, 2020)

Next tray to come down on the 14th. So glad I have a break until then. Tired of plant shit...









New tray looks happy, growing fast. Mostly Durbin Poison this time...


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I prefer people McNugget


I could keep going with special sauce jokes but I know that’s what you want so I’m playing it cool


----------



## doublejj (Apr 9, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I use 2 grams of 73% calcium hypochlorite (pool shock) per gallon to make the solution. I then add about 20ml of that to my 3 gallon cloner rez every 2-3 days...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00WLWMM06/ref=psdc_1272967011_t3_B009S85LEA
> 
> I use Dip-n-Grow rooting hormone, absolute best I've found. I like to run the cloner 24/7 for the first week, then cycle timer for about 9 min off, one minute on. But no problem to just run the cloner without a timer. As long as the water is below 85f, and above 55f, all is good...


Thanks...pool shock i ordered will be here in 1 week and i just ordered 1/2gl of K-L-N concentrate...gonna give this a try


----------



## raratt (Apr 9, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> 2 grams of 73% calcium hypochlorite (pool shock) per gallon


I wonder who figured that out "Yeah use the stuff that kills algae to get plants to root" ???


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> I wonder who figured that out "Yeah use the stuff that kills algae to get plants to root" ???


It's the same chemical used to sterilize a lot of our drinking water. The history on that is fascinating, documented in this episode of one of my all time fav PBS series, How We Got to Now. This is the Clean episode -






The plants thrive on the calcium hypochlorite solution because they don't have to fight off any invading microbes (bacteria, fungi, etc.) at their vulnerable cuttings stage, while the poison isn't strong enough to harm the plants themselves. Cool shit...


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 9, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> It's the same chemical used to sterilize a lot of our drinking water. The history on that is fascinating, documented in this episode of one of my all time fav PBS series, How We Got to Now. This is the Clean episode -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the stuff hard to find here, well the 73% stuff obviously I don’t want a bucket this big lol


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 9, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Thanks...pool shock i ordered will be here in 1 week and i just ordered 1/2gl of K-L-N concentrate...gonna give this a try


Don’t you have a big ass diy cloner?


----------



## doublejj (Apr 9, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Don’t you have a big ass diy cloner?


yes.....2 of them with 15gl reservoirs...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 9, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Is this the stuff hard to find here, well the 73% stuff obviously I don’t want a bucket this big lol
> View attachment 4528728


0.49 / lb on clearance at most big box stores in fall. LMAO. Disposable pool and hot tub owner.


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 9, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> 0.49 / lb on clearance at most big box stores in fall. LMAO. Disposable pool and hot tub owner.


Now find it in Australia for me 
Edit: It was a reference to the right product not to purchase


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 9, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Now find it in Australia for me


 Right. Vat only works in my favor. I tell you what. Mail me a live ainted cray and I'll ship an equal weight of pool shock. Really that pricey? I'll check to see what I can find. Sorry I used my last two bags to clear the sewer connection pipe.


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 9, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Right. Vat only works in my favor. I tell you what. Mail me a live ainted cray and I'll ship an equal weight of pool shock. Really that pricey? I'll check to see what I can find. Sorry I used my last two bags to clear the sewer connection pipe.


I don’t think it’s to pricey at the pool shops. I’m just struggling to find the 73% stuff


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 9, 2020)

doublejj said:


> yes.....2 of them with 15gl reservoirs...


I think you forgot a zero there


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 9, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> I don’t think it’s to pricey at the pool shops. I’m just struggling to find the 73% stuff


Just out of curiosity. Try any school supply stores for teachers. Too Damn many private schools here. I got 5 gal90% ISO there. Had a large scientific supply I regretfully did not ponder. But did see chlorine powder.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 9, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I think you forgot a zero there


well they prob would hold 150gl however i only use the bottom 15....the rest is airspace..


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 9, 2020)

doublejj said:


> well they prob would hold 150gl however i only use the bottom 15....the rest is airspace..
> View attachment 4528799


Cause I am me. Can anyone give the difference between tap water concentrations of chlorine concentrations of pool shock as being discussed?


----------



## doublejj (Apr 9, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Cause I am me. Can anyone give the difference between tap water concentrations of chlorine concentrations of pool shock as being discussed?


with tap water i would have to dump and refill 15gl water and K-L-N every 2-3 days. With pool shock I only add a few ozs every 2-3 days.


----------



## Grindrage67 (Apr 9, 2020)

Woke up at 4am to do donut shift at work now at home smokin a bowl admiring my expert gorilla auto plant


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 9, 2020)

doublejj said:


> with tap water i would have to dump and refill 15gl water and K-L-N every 2-3 days. With pool shock I only add a few ozs every 2-3 days.


Thank you. Lacks stability. I actually filter chlorine and such out with charcoal. Not so important outdoors. Just assking. My clones do well.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 9, 2020)

doublejj said:


> well they prob would hold 150gl however i only use the bottom 15....the rest is airspace..
> View attachment 4528799


Your cloners will be crazy with roots when you get the CH. Looking forward to the root pics...


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 9, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Is this the stuff hard to find here, well the 73% stuff obviously I don’t want a bucket this big lol
> View attachment 4528728


I use 56%, adding 2.6 g per gal makes the same strength as Tyler's juice
edit: only cuz I couldn't easily find the 73%.


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 9, 2020)

Started cleaning out the grow space well the parts I could. My veg cupboard is backed up. Everything will get chopped next weekend, 4 weeks longer then expected .
I’ll just be glad to go back to soil and healthier plants not really impressed by anything this grow, all my own doing.
Next will be a bodhi Black Triangle in the small tent, gdp x goofy grape (from a riu member), pale strangler and Purple haze in the big tent. If I find something with decent yields in the bodhi beans I’ll probably just stick with that and 2 other strains for a while. Which wil probably be the gdp x goofy grape and pale strangler if they yield well or I’ll pop some more bodhi gear and keep looking


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I use 56%, adding 2.6 g per gal makes the same strength as Tyler's juice
> edit: only cuz I couldn't easily find the 73%.


Cheers mate, I can get that stuff cheap


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 9, 2020)

I started using rockwool for my cutting about a month ago. My little cloner only holds 24 which is plenty for me, but with outdoor season upon us I had a lot friends and fam requesting clones. I've been so busy lately I neglected to check the few remaining stubborn cuts I'd left going from 3 weeks prior.







That KLN is good shit! I'll be able to skip the beer cups and go straight into 2 gals with these. But now I'm thinking I'd like to try the pool shock too.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 10, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Cause I am me. Can anyone give the difference between tap water concentrations of chlorine concentrations of pool shock as being discussed?


Check out this older thread it covers that in the very first post





Make $2200 worth of "Clear Rez" for $4 !!!


That is correct. Same EXACT ingredient as EZ Clone Clear Rez that sells for $20 a QT. Get your self a 1 lb bag of HTH Pool shock non PH buffered available online and most hardware stores (bought mine from Ace). Mix 1 GRAM (450 in the bag) per gallon of solution. Will make the SAME EXACT...



www.rollitup.org






Tangerine_ said:


> I started using rockwool for my cutting about a month ago. My little cloner only holds 24 which is plenty for me, but with outdoor season upon us I had a lot friends and fam requesting clones. I've been so busy lately I neglected to check the few remaining stubborn cuts I'd left going from 3 weeks prior.
> 
> View attachment 4528956
> 
> ...


I def would not go without using the pool shock. It gets messed up once nasties take hold. Trust me. You’ll go from “cloners are the best” to hating them. More and more cuts will take longer to root compared to the rest. And from my experience it only gets worse until you fix the problem.
Really good idea also to super sterilize in between clone crops.
If I knew about using pool shock to keep it clean years ago, i would probably still be growing in tubes. The ones like the Aeroflo ones. The ones I came up with years before GH supposedly had some NASA engineer do it 

my problems in tubes didn’t start until I switched to making and using RO water. My tap water(in multiple towns) was just fine but got convinced from some people on Overgrow that RO water is the best. Lmao. Looking back, the chlorine, and if it had monochloromine in the tap water i was using before was assisting in keeping shit clean before I started removing it.

This post is probably already TLDR worthy and i’m sorry but I have to add this. Back in like ‘96 When helping to build the then newer Palo Alto VA hospital, I ripped my hand open pretty good. Was sent to Stanford University Medical center to get stitched up. I participated in an experiment. The experiment was to see if their tap water was just as effective as saline solution to clean out the cut prior to closing it. They never told me what one I got, it was a blind test kind of thing. It worked.
Would be cool finding out how that experiment turned out@curious2garden do you have a way to find out? i asked google before and couldn’t find anything. But i’m dumb so.

well shit! I just asked google again and I think this was that experiment.




__





Water is a safe and effective alternative to sterile normal saline for wound irrigation prior to suturing: a prospective, double-blind, randomised, controlled clinical trial | BMJ Open






bmjopen.bmj.com


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 10, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Check out this older thread it covers that in the very first post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I stopped using RO water and went with straight tap a couple summers ago. I couldn't keep the temps down in the cloner and with RO it seemed like it only took 4-5 days before the slime showed up. The tap water cured that but I still pack up the cloner during the hot summer months and use peat plugs but now I'm really digging these rockwool cubes. I've done 4 trays of 72 cuts in the last month and only lost maybe a dozen or so. 

Last weekend I traded a whole tray of cuttings with our farmer friend that lives near our camp. He gave me a case a pure maple syrup he and wife had just processed plus 10 dozen eggs. No clue what I'm gonna do with all these eggs.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 10, 2020)

Making version 2 of my scrog net. It’s a lot beefier and can’t be popped off. I’m testing one then I’ll print 51 more if it’s all good.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 10, 2020)

I just noticed an image of _JESUS_ sittin' in my tent


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 10, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> I just noticed an image of _JESUS_ sittin' in my tent
> 
> View attachment 4529584


Must be good stuff if he’s checking it out


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Making version 2 of my scrim net. It’s a lot beefier and can’t be popped off. I’m testing one then I’ll print 51 more if it’s all good.
> 
> View attachment 4529576View attachment 4529577


The LG on it is pimping


----------



## lokie (Apr 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Making version 2 of my scrim net. It’s a lot beefier and can’t be popped off. I’m testing one then I’ll print 51 more if it’s all good.
> 
> View attachment 4529576View attachment 4529577


An interesting trinket.


What was the inspiration for it? lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Making version 2 of my scrim net. It’s a lot beefier and can’t be popped off. I’m testing one then I’ll print 51 more if it’s all good.
> 
> View attachment 4529576View attachment 4529577


What brand of 3D printer do you have and what filament types does it req'?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 10, 2020)

Finally weeded out the front yard flower bed. Also tilled in some alfalfa pellets. Moved the mint plants to where the weeds usually pop up in various places around the lawn in hopes that the mint will out compete the weeds. I did the same thing in the backyard. Mowed the back lawn reel quick with the reel mower my mother-in-law let me have because “it’s too hard to push”. I just raised the blade an inch and lubricated all the working parts. Smooth like butter.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 10, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> I just noticed an image of _JESUS_ sittin' in my tent
> 
> View attachment 4529584


Nice tits, Jesus


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 10, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> The LG on it is pimping


you can barely make it out on the white filament. I should have went a little deeper



lokie said:


> An interesting trinket.
> View attachment 4529598
> 
> What was the inspiration for it? lol


I found that model online.  It slowly spins as filament is pushed in.



Singlemalt said:


> What brand of 3D printer do you have and what filament types does it req'?


It’s creality cr10. I use cheap amazon branded 1.75mm pla spools.

I think this is going to work a lot better than the clips


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Nice tits, Jesus
> 
> View attachment 4529727


Asshole!


----------



## raratt (Apr 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Asshole!


----------



## raratt (Apr 10, 2020)

I dug up the wife's amaryllis that has never bloomed and put it in a pot that will get more sunshine. It is 3 bulbs now.
Put a fan into the garage to help the hanging buds dry so they don't rot.
Buds and suds time.


----------



## raratt (Apr 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I should have went a little deeper


That's what she said...


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Asshole!


Wut?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> you can barely make it out on the white filament. I should have went a little deeper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I want a 3D printer for loom parts.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 10, 2020)

@MICHI-CAN 
Hey one thing i don’t think that post in the older thread addresses is that chlorine dissipates pretty quick. We keep adding pool shock(i only have experience with calcium hypochlorite) to keep the levels up.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 10, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Now I want a 3D printer for loom parts.





Aeroknow said:


> @MICHI-CAN
> Hey one thing i don’t think that post in the older thread addresses is that chlorine dissipates pretty quick. We keep adding pool shock(i only have experience with calcium hypochlorite) to keep the levels up.


Thanks. Just trying to compare old and new. I'm dirt forever. But always curious what is going on over the mountain.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 10, 2020)

this is the third shipping container i’ve done up. The other two were for someone else's grows. They came out bad ass. This one is for my dry room and future grow too maybe lol. I’m only doing up 24’(finish) of this 40’ high cube because who knows, maybe i’ll put three trays along with 6-750w DE setups down the road. Plus, it fucking rains in these bitches because of condensate.
Insulated, framed and rocked the lid. Almost ready to finish the rest. I just took some hits a couple hours ago. On top of all the beer I drank i’m kinda feeling done for the day. 


All 20ga, not that tincan crap you get at home depot. We don’t ever use that shit on the job. I would have framed with 3-5/8“ studs, instead of furring with these 1-5/8” studs on top of 2” foamboard, and then insulated with a rockwool type batt made for metal stud framing but I sware to god no one has it in stock all the way down to Sac and they all say it will take forever because of this virus bullshit. Hey, an R-13 aint bad with a closed cell foam board insulation. Still cheaper than me spray foaming it.
I gotta get all this nickle dime bullshit out the way because of the house.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 10, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Thanks. Just trying to compare old and new. I'm dirt forever. But always curious what is going on over the mountain.


I am hydro background. But i grow in soil these days with nutes. Go figure. Outdoor we usually keep it organic with topdressing and teas


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 10, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> this is the third shipping container i’ve done up. The other two were for someone else's grows. They came out bad ass. This one is for my dry room and future grow too maybe lol. I’m only doing up 24’(finish) of this 40’ high cube because who knows, maybe i’ll put three trays along with 6-750w DE setups down the road. Plus, it fucking rains in these bitches because of condensate.
> Insulated, framed and rocked the lid. Almost ready to finish the rest. I just took some hits a couple hours ago. On top of all the beer I drank i’m kinda feeling done for the day.
> View attachment 4529861
> View attachment 4529862
> ...


The foam boards was most were perfect height bro. I hate that shit when I’m bricking up a job and fixing ties to the frame I have to use a hole saw to cut a hole for the tie. Then screw the tie on, glue the foam back to the frame and tape it. Good times


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 10, 2020)

Here’s the first cycle indoor just 10 min ago. Green lamp on my head so dont give me no jibber jabber please about the shitty pics. I’ll take some of them outdoors in a few weeks before I chop and take some good pics if anyone’s interested. And please don’t tell me i need some Ca and some Mg lol. I am still dialing in my 8.0 ph well water.  i’ll figure it out 
46 days in. I take down the cake @10, the dolato prob at 9.5 weeks.
3 trays of cake

1 tray of dolato

about a pound?


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 10, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> The foam boards was most were perfect height bro. I hate that shit when I’m bricking up a job and fixing ties to the frame I have to use a hole saw to cut a hole for the tie. Then screw the tie on, glue the foam back to the frame and tape it. Good times


Only prob with using them in this “high cube” is it’s a little taller than 8’ inside. No biggie, just had to add some rips.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 10, 2020)

Holy shit! Look at me. Chatty Cathy all of a sudden!


----------



## lokie (Apr 10, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Now I want a 3D printer for loom parts.


I was thinking of the handy utensils used for LST.







Limb clamps.












And Anchor stakes to tie down the clamps.











These and other unique patterns are available here




__





"nipple clamp" 3D Models to Print - yeggi


2547 "nipple clamp" 3D Models. Every Day new 3D Models from all over the World. Click to find the best Results for nipple clamp Models for your 3D Printer.




tinyurl.com


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 10, 2020)

Last pic I sware to god! I really do only have about a day left on the tractor getting the shit ready to bust out the forms for new home. they’re gonna lag approving the permits and I don’t wanna get too far ahead of the process. Cause you never know.


----------



## raratt (Apr 10, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Last pic I sware to god! I really do only have about a day left on the tractor getting the shit ready to bust out the forms for new home. they’re gonna lag approving the permits and I don’t wanna get too far ahead of the process. Cause you never know.
> View attachment 4529876


You even have a tree for a little shade.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> You even have a tree for a little shade.


Unfortunately bro, these eucalyptus trees are on the west side of the trailer. Had to put trailer there because of the septic  straight up southern and eastern exposure for most of the day. Middle of summer the two ac’s hardly keep up.
Last pic I lied


----------



## lokie (Apr 10, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> this is the third shipping container i’ve done up. The other two were for someone else's grows. They came out bad ass. This one is for my dry room and future grow too maybe lol. I’m only doing up 24’(finish) of this 40’ high cube because who knows, maybe i’ll put three trays along with 6-750w DE setups down the road. Plus, it fucking rains in these bitches because of condensate.
> Insulated, framed and rocked the lid. Almost ready to finish the rest. I just took some hits a couple hours ago. On top of all the beer I drank i’m kinda feeling done for the day.
> View attachment 4529861
> View attachment 4529862
> ...


I like this.

The container home can be configured in many ways.

I could see living in 1/2 and gardening in the other.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 10, 2020)

lokie said:


> I like this.
> 
> The container home can be configured in many ways.
> 
> I could see living in 1/2 and gardening in the other.


Those just look Frank Lloyd Wrong


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 10, 2020)

lokie said:


> I like this.
> 
> The container home can be configured in many ways.
> 
> I could see living in 1/2 and gardening in the other.


Nah. It’s cool but i’d rather just frame up a house lol.

there’s an episode on building off the grid where a real estate agent? I think.Built a home out of them things and the dude straight up cried because he was overwhelmed. On tv! Lmao


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 10, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Unfortunately bro, these eucalyptus trees are on the west side of the trailer. Had to put trailer there because of the septic  straight up southern and eastern exposure for most of the day. Middle of summer the two ac’s hardly keep up.
> Last pic I lied
> View attachment 4529878



I know you can grow trees. Make us feel sorry for you..


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 10, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Here’s the first cycle indoor just 10 min ago. Green lamp on my head so dont give me no jibber jabber please about the shitty pics. I’ll take some of them outdoors in a few weeks before I chop and take some good pics if anyone’s interested. And please don’t tell me i need some Ca and some Mg lol. I am still dialing in my 8.0 ph well water.  i’ll figure it out
> 46 days in. I take down the cake @10, the dolato prob at 9.5 weeks.
> 3 trays of cake
> View attachment 4529868
> ...


Fuck! I can't see the forest for your trees! So nice, bro. HE'S BAAACCK!


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 10, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Finally weeded out the front yard flower bed. Also tilled in some alfalfa pellets. Moved the mint plants to where the weeds usually pop up in various places around the lawn in hopes that the mint will out compete the weeds. I did the same thing in the backyard. Mowed the back lawn reel quick with the reel mower my mother-in-law let me have because “it’s too hard to push”. I just raised the blade an inch and lubricated all the working parts. Smooth like butter.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 10, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> I know you can grow trees. Make us feel sorry for you..


I don’t even want trees bro. I’ll plant some italian cypress for fencing or something but trees are bad bro. They’ll kill you! Too many trees you burn down. I used to love living among them. Fuck that shit now!


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 10, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Fuck! I can't see the forest for your trees! So nice, bro. HE'S BAAACCK!


. 
thanks bro.


----------



## ismann (Apr 10, 2020)

2 puffs ripped my face off. Mission accomplished.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 10, 2020)

I just took a dab. I haven’t done that in like......before the fire. I don’t see what the big deal is.


----------



## raratt (Apr 10, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I just took a dab. I haven’t done that in like......before the fire. I don’t see what the big deal is.


I haven't even toked tonight, my tincture is working fine...lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 10, 2020)

Usually i would be all fucked up like i’m feeling now and post about 20 songs in a row on pinworms old thread and delete all but 3 by tomorrow morning. I’m just not back to being normal yet


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> I haven't even toked tonight, my tincture is working fine...lol


I told you my daughter and her boyfriend are moving out here right? Sunday they back for a while. Anyways, dude has a 20ton rosin press. I haven’t had one of them for a minute. Rudy will be especially stoked. The poor guy has resorted going back to a hair straightener lmao


----------



## raratt (Apr 10, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I told you my daughter and her boyfriend are moving out here right? Sunday they back for a while. Anyways, dude has a 20ton rosin press. I haven’t had one of them for a minute.


Yeah you did, and the fire took your press I think?


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> Yeah you did, and the fire took your press I think?


Yes. And fire in santa barbara fucked up my daughters living situation. I bought her a trailer.


----------



## raratt (Apr 10, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I told you my daughter and her boyfriend are moving out here right? Sunday they back for a while. Anyways, dude has a 20ton rosin press. I haven’t had one of them for a minute. Rudy will be especially stoked. The poor guy has resorted going back to a hair straightener lmao


You gonna have to build another house on the property for them? lol.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> You gonna have to build another house on the property for them? lol.


That is actually the plan. I have to have another permited house/trailer whatever to get pg&e to do another service drop on this property. Those mother fuckers


----------



## raratt (Apr 10, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Usually i would be all fucked up like i’m feeling now and post about 20 songs in a row on pinworms old thread and delete all but 3 by tomorrow morning. I’m just not back to being normal yet


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 10, 2020)

She don’t want to have baby living in trailer but what do you do? Her boyfriend passed the test to get into the union. It was all good. They gonna move up here, stay for a minute. They were thinking about renting in Yuba city area. But the god damn virus shut down all the jobs. Most of them  it’s all good though  he trims really good.

Jesus. Not knowing me you would read my shit and think what a fucking piece of trailer trash this guy is. Lmao


----------



## raratt (Apr 10, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> She don’t want to have baby loving in trailer but what do you do? Her boyfriend passed the test to get into the plumbers/pipefitters/refrigeration union. It was all good. They gonna move up here, stay for a minute. They were thinking about renting in Yuba city area. But the god damn virus shut down all the jobs. Most of them  it’s all good though  he trims really good.


I'm sure the jobs will come back, just don't know when they will. A bunch of shit is on hold right now. My son in law is hooking us up with his works connection to buy TP and paper towels.


----------



## raratt (Apr 10, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Jesus. Not knowing me you would read my shit and think what a fucking piece of trailer trash this guy is. Lmao


Does it matter? lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 10, 2020)

She’s still wanting to do the home birth like how we had her, but NO. Unfortunatey the nearest midwifing center is an hour away. She’s gonna have to settle for that. I told her no fucking way can a midwife come to your trailer and work out. I mean it could but jesus christ! I live in the sticks. No room around a trailer to utilize a home birth and shit. Sucks but what do you do?


Could always be worse


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 10, 2020)

I’m WAY over my post per day limit. I love you all. Good night

you guys know wut up. I’ll delete most of what i posted today tomorrow morning


----------



## raratt (Apr 10, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m WAY over my post per day limit. I love you all. Good night
> 
> you guys know wut up. I’ll delete most of what i posted today tomorrow morning


I gotta go burn some burgers, I don't mind seeing what you accomplished, hell I'd sit and drink beer and watch you work...lol.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 10, 2020)

This song just came on. Much better





i’m pretty sure i nail it every time
Seems that the wrath of the Gods
Got a punch on the nose and it started to flow
I think I might be sinking
Throw me a line if I reach it in time
I'll meet you up there where the path
Runs…
True story. I was visiting my brother in upland Ca one year and he took me to some pub that did karaoke at night. I was like fuuuuuck that shit. Got hammered and you couldn’t get the mic out of my hands!

i did welcome the jungle. Nailed it! Shannannanna knees kneees. Sware to god. Nailed it.
Did a few others and then asked the dj dude if he had stairway to heaven. Totally bombed. You think you know that one like the back of ur hand until you try karaoke it. Oh my god. 2 hot chicks had just walked in too. So the next song i did was another robert plant song




Nailed it. Got one of thier numbers. We hooked up


----------



## Joedank (Apr 10, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> I just noticed an image of _JESUS_ sittin' in my tent
> 
> View attachment 4529584


That explains the dank ass seeds your making! Are they virgin seeds too?


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 10, 2020)

Mother fucker. Son of a god damn bitch.
Just right now! Little fucker god fucking damnit!


Wtf fuckin fuck


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 10, 2020)

that makes 2 so far this year. Got one a week ago. Lost count at 25 last year. Some fucked up shit man. Worried for the dogs.


----------



## raratt (Apr 10, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> that makes 2 so far this year. Got one a week ago. Lost count at 25 last year. Some fucked up shit man. Worried for the dogs.


Horse hair is supposed to help keep them away if you know someone with horses. Don't know if it works.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 10, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> that makes 2 so far this year. Got one a week ago. Lost count at 25 last year. Some fucked up shit man. Worried for the dogs.


You can get the dogs vax'd for rattlesnake bites, yeah really. My dog is, it was 2 shots, I forget how long apart. Kinda spendy but much less than anti-venom treatments. I kinda remember around $500 for the vax shots, it was 7 yrs ago


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 11, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> You can get the dogs vax'd for rattlesnake bites, yeah really. My dog is, it was 2 shots, I forget how long apart. Kinda spendy but much less than anti-venom treatments. I kinda remember around $500 for the vax shots, it was 7 yrs ago


Last year i got Bear his. And the booster. I’ll do it this year too. I only did Bear because that dude likes to go on long walks on the property. But I’m gonna fence him in a smaller area soon. I didn’t do Rex because he’s an old man and doesn’t go too far. Bigtime limp. Prob gonna get his now after this other little fucker right in front of the trailer.
This is what I understand about it. It’s not guaranteed it saves their life, just buys them more time to get to the Vet, and treatment is usually allot faster and cheaper. But what if i’m not around in time to notice he got bit. I’m not sure i’d see the puncture marks either, the dog is black and lot’s of these baby rattlers


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 11, 2020)

I don't like snakes.


----------



## lokie (Apr 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't like snakes.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 11, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Last year i got Bear his. And the booster. I’ll do it this year too. I only did Bear because that dude likes to go on long walks on the property. But I’m gonna fence him in a smaller area soon. I didn’t do Rex because he’s an old man and doesn’t go too far. Bigtime limp. Prob gonna get his now after this other little fucker right in front of the trailer.
> This is what I understand about it. It’s not guaranteed it saves their life, just buys them more time to get to the Vet, and treatment is usually allot faster and cheaper. But what if i’m not around in time to notice he got bit. I’m not sure i’d see the puncture marks either, the dog is black and lot’s of these baby rattlers


Is the anti-venom something you can buy from an online vet store and store in fridge? Don't know the practicality of trying to do this, giving the shot, shelf life etc, but if you're a few hours away from even an emergency vet, it might buy you some additional time, especially with an older dog. If you've been with the same vet for a while maybe he can give you some honest advice about doing this.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 11, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Is the anti-venom something you can buy from an online vet store and store in fridge? Don't know the practicality of trying to do this, giving the shot, shelf life etc, but if you're a few hours away from even an emergency vet, it might buy you some additional time, especially with an older dog. If you've been with the same vet for a while maybe he can give you some honest advice about doing this.


New Vet but I’m going to check into that. I read online it costs $800-$1000 per vial and often use multiple vials 
gonna see if they will actually sell me some of that shit and if so how do you know how much to give.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 11, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> New Vet but I’m going to check into that. I read online it costs $800-$1000 per vial and often use multiple vials
> gonna see if they will actually sell me some of that shit and if so how do you know how much to give.


I'm seeing $300 per 10ml vial online and this








VetOne Antidote 3 Rattler Antivenin







entirelypetspharmacy.com






Requires your vet to write a scrip but no markup by the vet as you're buying direct. The freeze dried is interesting.

This from Boehringer Ingelheim (mfg) site:

_The success of ANTIVENIN appears to be directly related to how rapidly the animal is treated after being bitten–the shorter the time interval the better the chance of recovery._

_Only 45 percent of the field-trial dogs survived if there was a time lag of 4 hours or longer, but survival rate almost doubled if elapsed time was less than 4 hours._
_Being completely prepared for prompt treatment is imperative_


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Now I want a 3D printer for loom parts.


If you know the rough dimensions and designing it is within my skill set, I’d be happy to make it for you.

have to do it sober tho.... I made 12 when I was high and I screwed up the sizeTook 16 hours and they don’t fit


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> If you know the rough dimensions and designing it is within my skill set, I’d be happy to make it for you.
> 
> have to do it sober tho.... I made 12 when I was high and I screwed up the sizeTook 16 hours and they don’t fit
> 
> View attachment 4530366


That is such a sweet offer thank you.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 11, 2020)

doublejj said:


> with tap water i would have to dump and refill 15gl water and K-L-N every 2-3 days. With pool shock I only add a few ozs every 2-3 days.


Has anyone tried beneficial microbes with their cloner? 
I may fire up my 60 node beastie and run it with some southern ag GFF (garden friendly fungicide). 
Temps are 65 - 75 most of the time.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 11, 2020)

Is it bad that I took a shower at noon and then put pj's back on?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 11, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> that makes 2 so far this year. Got one a week ago. Lost count at 25 last year. Some fucked up shit man. Worried for the dogs.


Gotta get rid of the food. 
Do you have any prime rodent habitat nearby that could be removed, like big brushpiles, old barns, etc? 

We used to live on the edge of a protected "green space" so I used a metal mailbox with small side holes as a bait station. There was a board with 3 nails that held poison blocks and I would zip tie the door. 
Blocks worked better than pellets because they stayed put on a long nail and were *much* more mold resistant. 
I only had to clean & refill it once a month. 

Since I used it long-term, I alternated between anticoagulant poison & another one that worked completely different. 
If I recall, it was a chemical that gave the little fuckers cerebral edema.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 11, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Gotta get rid of the food.
> Do you have any prime rodent habitat nearby that could be removed, like big brushpiles, old barns, etc?
> 
> We used to live on the edge of a protected "green space" so I used a metal mailbox with small side holes as a bait station. There was a board with 3 nails that held poison blocks and I would zip tie the door.
> ...


No. It’s pretty cleared out around the trailer. For some reason they like kicking up at the trailer and another part down by a creek about 100’ below the trailer. God knows where else they like it on my 10 acre property.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 11, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> No. It’s pretty cleared out around the trailer. For some reason they like kicking up at the trailer and another part down by a creek about 100’ below the trailer. God knows where else they like it on my 10 acre property.


We are having a bear wandering our property......a BIG bear by the size of the tracks


----------



## doublejj (Apr 11, 2020)

Im about to stop by Tractor Supply and pick up one of these. Going to build a wood framed enclosure for the trash cans and cover it with re-mesh wire and light it up....bear will get quite a shock




__





American FarmWorks 10-Mile Solar Low Impedance Fence Charger, ESP10M-AFW at Tractor Supply Co.


Find American FarmWorks 10-Mile Solar Low Impedance Fence Charger, ESP10M-AFW in the Electric Fence Chargers category at Tractor Supply Co.The s




www.tractorsupply.com


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 11, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> No. It’s pretty cleared out around the trailer. For some reason they like kicking up at the trailer and another part down by a creek about 100’ below the trailer. God knows where else they like it on my 10 acre property.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4530516


LOL that was the first thing that came to mind!


----------



## raratt (Apr 11, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Gotta get rid of the food.
> Do you have any prime rodent habitat nearby that could be removed, like big brushpiles, old barns, etc?
> 
> We used to live on the edge of a protected "green space" so I used a metal mailbox with small side holes as a bait station. There was a board with 3 nails that held poison blocks and I would zip tie the door.
> ...


Having rattlers is common in the lower foothills. I guess they den up under the rocks there. I guess ground squirrels and gophers would be what they eat.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> Having rattlers is common in the lower foothills. I guess they den up under the rocks there. I guess ground squirrels and gophers would be what they eat.


I thought ground squirrels were immune to rattlesnake venom.
-- edit -- 
Looks like the babies are vulnerable.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> Having rattlers is common in the lower foothills. I guess they den up under the rocks there. I guess ground squirrels and gophers would be what they eat.


Oh shit dude. I got a big ass rock outcropping right above the trailer. And a lot of other places on the property including down by the creek.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 11, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I thought ground squirrels were immune to rattlesnake venom.


You are correct. There are several animals immune to venom. 

SH420


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Is it bad that I took a shower at noon and then put pj's back on?


Funny. I was packing for my trip and realized I didn’t need most of the clothes I packed. So I downsized to underclothes and pjs. Lol


----------



## raratt (Apr 11, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh shit dude. I got a big ass rock outcropping right above the trailer. And a lot of other places on the property including down by the creek.


Not a lot you can do with the rocks, I know another guy that has property at about the same elevation and he has them all the time also. They're just coming out of hibernation with the warmer weather so the first thing they need to do is find food.


Chunky Stool said:


> ground squirrels were immune


They are, didn't know that, so much for my guess eh? Edit: 
*Diet*
Mice, rats, rabbits, gophers, ground dwelling birds, lizards and other small animals make up the diet of this snake.


----------



## raratt (Apr 11, 2020)

Ya need a herd of these guys, California King snakes. They eat rattlers


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> Ya need a herd of these guys, California King snakes. They eat rattlers
> View attachment 4530551


I’ve known that about king snakes. Maybe it’s time i look into scoring some. Doubt it’s legal to buy them


----------



## lokie (Apr 11, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> You are correct. There are several animals immune to venom.
> 
> SH420


And a few fools that are not.













This man has been injecting snake venom for 30 years – and this is what happened | Health24


A London-based reptile enthusiast and musician has over the years injected the venom of some of the world's most dangerous snakes, including the black mamba and cobras.




www.health24.com





For nearly 30 years, London-based reptile enthusiast and musician *Steve Ludwin* has been injecting snake venom – a practice that has almost *killed* him. It may now help save thousands of lives, as researchers search for a new antidote based on his body's response to the toxic fluids.


----------



## ismann (Apr 11, 2020)

Houston we have lift off...


----------



## raratt (Apr 11, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I’ve known that about king snakes. Maybe it’s time i look into scoring some. Doubt it’s legal to buy them


You can buy them, but if you have a fishing licence it is legal to catch them.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 11, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Funny. I was packing for my trip and realized I didn’t need most of the clothes I packed. So I downsized to underclothes and pjs. Lol


Hell yeah! No one else has pants on!


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> You can buy them, but if you have a fishing licence it is legal to catch them.


Will his boat navigate the challenge? Got have the beer holders!


----------



## raratt (Apr 11, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I’ve known that about king snakes. Maybe it’s time i look into scoring some. Doubt it’s legal to buy them


Mrs Ratt says try some Guinea hens. At a minimum they will make noise when they find one and they might kill them. At least they will harass them so they might go away. If they get on your nerves, or don't help you can always have them for dinner...lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 11, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh shit dude. I got a big ass rock outcropping right above the trailer. And a lot of other places on the property including down by the creek.


Ass rock is a resource


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> Mrs Ratt says try some Guinea hens. At a minimum they will make noise when they find one and they might kill them. At least they will harass them so they might go away. If they get on your nerves, or don't help you can always have them for dinner...lol.


Oh sweet Jesus guinea hens sound like a fork dragged across plate glass


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Ass rock is a resource


Pro tip, it’s where you mine for the best quality crack


----------



## raratt (Apr 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Oh sweet Jesus guinea hens sound like a fork dragged across plate glass


I'd still deal with the sound of them if I didn't hear rattles anymore.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'd still deal with the sound of them if I didn't hear rattles anymore.


How do you feel about maracas?


----------



## raratt (Apr 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> How do you feel about maracas?


With my hands.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> With my hands.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> With my hands.


Btw +rep


----------



## raratt (Apr 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4530625


----------



## raratt (Apr 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Btw +rep


I take great joy from causing someone to spit their beverage out by my replies, bonus points if it comes out their nose.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> I take great joy from causing someone to spit their beverage out by my replies, bonus points if it comes out their nose.


Nasal phasers rock


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> I take great joy from causing someone to spit their beverage out by my replies, bonus points if it comes out their nose.


Just popped my first top. Go...lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 11, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Just popped my first top.


Finally!


----------



## raratt (Apr 11, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Just popped my first top. Go...lol


That reminds me, I need to brave the infected cesspool of people to fill my beer shelf.


----------



## Gond00s (Apr 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> That reminds me, I need to brave the infected cesspool of people to fill my beer shelf.


may the lord be with u


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> That reminds me, I need to brave the infected cesspool of people to fill my beer shelf.


Bourbon.......takes up less space........


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> Mrs Ratt says try some Guinea hens. At a minimum they will make noise when they find one and they might kill them. At least they will harass them so they might go away. If they get on your nerves, or don't help you can always have them for dinner...lol.



They'd eat them and enjoy the task.


----------



## raratt (Apr 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Bourbon.......takes up less space........


Bourbon and I broke up a LONG time ago, we are still not talking.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4530687
> They'd eat them and enjoy the task.


LOL corndogs in the background!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL corndogs in the background!


They give zero fucks given about arteriosclerotic vascular disease too. My youngest girl's spirit animal is a honey badger. She's the RN.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 11, 2020)

I can’t compete with rattlers, but I did repower an old go cart with a extra large engine and that bitch goes like crazy. It’s really fun but I can see a major crash coming up. It’s supposed to be a gift for my oldest grandson but I’m probably going to keep it and give him something else a little safer, like a motorcycle lol.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 11, 2020)

My vegetable seeds arrived today...Going to germinate some tomatoes. Does anyone know for certain if there is ANY risk of contaminating my girls from vegy seeds if I put them in my grow room? After 2 runs with pm I'm skiddish! It's 6 weeks til outdoor planting though and the grow-room is the warmest spot in the house...Am I safe?

And I remember why I live in NY now...no rattlers here!! Well maybe a few but I've never seen one. A few years ago, in the fall, I found a huge iguana by my back door, injured and scared, about 4' long...He must have been someones pet that escaped or got dropped off, and wanted warmth. He was mean though, and I tried to rescue it but it died that night....I mean this is snow country and I'm out in the boonies...no idea where this thing could have come from, and it did freak me out. Had my door been open it would have come right in, and i would have died if that thing came crawling out from under my sofa some night 

Found some great GS puppies near me....It might be a good time for a new friend, IDK...

https://k-9breeders.com/puppies/german-shepherd-puppies/

My last girl was from a K-9 breeder....smartest dog I ever owned...She use to stomp her foot when she was mad or wanted something and was being ignored...which she learned from me, lol. And at 120 pounds she got respect from everyone!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> They give zero fucks given about arteriosclerotic vascular disease too. My youngest girl's spirit animal is a honey badger. She's the RN.


Badgers are badass!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Badgers are badass!


As are their spirit children!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 11, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I can’t compete with rattlers, but I did repower an old go cart with a extra large engine and that bitch goes like crazy. It’s really fun but I can see a major crash coming up. It’s supposed to be a gift for my oldest grandson but I’m probably going to keep it and give him something else a little safer, like a motorcycle lol.


You are a awesome grandpa!


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> As are their spirit children!


Fermented honey badger is on the UN secret schedule 1


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 11, 2020)

doublejj said:


> We are having a bear wandering our property......a BIG bear by the size of the tracks


By big bear you mean?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 11, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> By big bear you mean?
> 
> View attachment 4530721


not white enough


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 11, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> By big bear you mean?
> 
> View attachment 4530721



No, I'm pretty sure he's talking about big bears



SH420


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Is it bad that I took a shower at noon and then put pj's back on?


I envy you!


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Badgers are badass!


----------



## Gond00s (Apr 11, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4530741


but the weiner dog don't care


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 11, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Funny. I was packing for my trip and realized I didn’t need most of the clothes I packed. So I downsized to underclothes and pjs. Lol


I used to do kind of the same thing, well kind of, but at costco. Like all the time. I’d go in there to kill time. Fill up the shopping cart. Get up to the checkstands and turn around and drop off about half the shit i put in. I love that place. Sucks there’s no samplers right now


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 11, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Will his boat navigate the challenge? Got have the beer holders!


I still bank it allot, but you usually only see garter snakes up here. I used to see king snakes allot growing up in ben lomand. Would be too easy catching shit loads.

me and my brother caught shitloads of garter snakes up at guadalupe reservoir right when we moved over the hill. Lived not too far down below. Called a pet shop that deals with snakes thinking we could make some money and they said you can’t do what we were trying to do. So we creek walked back up releasing the 20 or so we had got. Lol. What dumbasses!


----------



## raratt (Apr 11, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> By big bear you mean?
> 
> View attachment 4530721


My mom and dad told me about a Kodiak bear skin in Anchorage that was nailed to the second story of a building and it reached the ground.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 11, 2020)

weedgrowinnewb said:


> Poor fellow appears to have been in the middle of some sick dance moves when he passed.


I don't want to be part of that dance - it always ends badly for his partner.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> My mom and dad told me about a Kodiak bear skin in Anchorage that was nailed to the second story of a building and it reached the ground.


Unless you have a huge vaulted ceiling that thing will more than cover a standard wall with a bunch nailed to the ceiling & hanging on the floor.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 11, 2020)

weedgrowinnewb said:


> Poor fellow appears to have been in the middle of some sick dance moves when he passed.


H&H hustle I'd wager


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> My mom and dad told me about a Kodiak bear skin in Anchorage that was nailed to the second story of a building and it reached the ground.


Like this?
10 1/2' squared Kodiak bear - 1400 lbs on the hoof.


----------



## raratt (Apr 11, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Like this?
> 10 1/2' squared Kodiak bear - 1400 lbs on the hoof.
> 
> View attachment 4530752


I would guess, I was too little to remember.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 11, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> By big bear you mean?
> 
> View attachment 4530721


Is that you? That thing is f ing huge.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 11, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I envy you!


Only today!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 11, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Like this?
> 10 1/2' squared Kodiak bear - 1400 lbs on the hoof.
> 
> View attachment 4530752


Damn!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 11, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Is that you? That thing is f ing huge.


Not me - my client.
He was very appreciative & I was very tired at that point.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 11, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> By big bear you mean?
> 
> View attachment 4530721


Holy crap...that is big.

I'll take some ground meat..if the offer is up..js


----------



## doublejj (Apr 11, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10158930944963132


----------



## doublejj (Apr 11, 2020)

Red Bull Trike racing team....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 11, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Holy crap...that is big.
> 
> I'll take some ground meat..if the offer is up..js


I'd definetly share but that is a Fall bear and as they gorge on Salmon it makes the meat inedible. Smells like skinning a summer dumpster & most packers/assistants puke during the process.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 11, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'd definetly share but that is a Fall bear and as they gorge on Salmon it makes the meat inedible. Smells like skinning a summer dumpster & most packers/assistants puke during the process.


omg summer dumpsters yeah


----------



## doublejj (Apr 11, 2020)

Got the deer cages around the veggie garden today....


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 11, 2020)

A pic my son drew


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 11, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> A pic my son drew
> View attachment 4530973


Fridge Quality !!


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 11, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Fridge Quality !!


I’m calling it blue balls


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 11, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'd definetly share but that is a Fall bear and as they gorge on Salmon it makes the meat inedible. Smells like skinning a summer dumpster & most packers/assistants puke during the process.


I've heard that....never had it, but is it really that much different?


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 11, 2020)

Fresh eggs, I don’t know why these ones are so dirty. Maybe the kids playing with them before they brought them in.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 11, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Mother fucker. Son of a god damn bitch.
> Just right now! Little fucker god fucking damnit!
> View attachment 4529983
> View attachment 4529982View attachment 4529984
> Wtf fuckin fuck



Holy shit a youngster...be careful man. U can try moth balls, I use them around my area no snakes. Good meat overall..js


----------



## ismann (Apr 11, 2020)

I'm so high right now... damn.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 11, 2020)

ismann said:


> I'm so high right now... damn.


Yes it sings...


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 11, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'd definetly share but that is a Fall bear and as they gorge on Salmon it makes the meat inedible. Smells like skinning a summer dumpster & most packers/assistants puke during the process.


Eek....that's a smell I will never forget.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 11, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Fresh eggs, I don’t know why these ones are so dirty. Maybe the kids playing with them before they brought them in.
> View attachment 4530976


Thinking omelet...js


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 11, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Got the deer cages around the veggie garden today....
> View attachment 4530960
> 
> View attachment 4530961


Nice squash...

Zucchini I put in on the 6th, they're bigger now


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 11, 2020)

Got me some squash and cherry and beefsteak toms transplanted and trellis setup. Everybody was up and at em this weekend huh? 

Gonna drop the corn tomorrow. Germinating some more now also.

Should have a nice stock of fava beans for winter.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 11, 2020)

I cleaned the the cat box. 


Oh, and a bunch of edibles.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 11, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Got me some squash and cherry and beefsteak toms transplanted and trellis setup. Everybody was up and at em this weekend huh? View attachment 4530995View attachment 4530999
> 
> Gonna drop the corn tomorrow. Germinating some more now also.View attachment 4530996
> View attachment 4530998
> ...


Dude that rocks, so what's up with the thia? Just curious


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 11, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Dude that rocks, so what's up with the thia? Just curious


Large Thai peppers. Great in soups. Especially pho.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> You are a awesome grandpa!


Thank you I take that as a serious compliment.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Apr 11, 2020)

Did 200 wide grip pullups, and 200 dips. Ran 8 miles in 60 minutes. Im 61. Not counting stretching, and warmups.

Yes, it was grueling. Ill be sore for 5 days. Legs wont.


----------



## 420God (Apr 12, 2020)

55° and sunny yesterday so I was out social distancing. Today we're suppose to get 5+ inches of the white shit.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 12, 2020)

420God said:


> 55° and sunny yesterday so I was out social distancing. Today we're suppose to get 5+ inches of the white shit.
> View attachment 4531284


How's the new pipes?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 12, 2020)

One pole done. Three more to go.


----------



## 420God (Apr 12, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> How's the new pipes?


Loud as hell, I love them!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 12, 2020)

420God said:


> Loud as hell, I love them!


LOL haha good!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 12, 2020)

ismann said:


> I'm so high right now... damn.


That's awesome!


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 12, 2020)

ismann said:


> I'm so high right now... damn.


Holst made Jupiter sound better - 







My fav is Mars though. Rock n' Roll...


----------



## doublejj (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Apr 12, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Holst made Jupiter sound better -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Mars is my favorite too!


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 12, 2020)

We met at the hotel at which my son is staying for a little impromptu social distancing birthday party for him. It was chilly, 46f or so, but when the sun peeked out from behind the clouds it felt nice. My son's mom made him a gorgeous birthday cake, her baking skills are the real reason I married her. The celebration was held at a little picnic table in back of the hotel. She had him Facetime with most of her family, and we all stayed a good distance from each other. It was so hard not to hug him after 18 months of being apart, but he understood and he's looking forward to the end of the 2 week quarantine so he can alternate living between our two households. No gifts given at the party, except some weed and brownies I handed out to them. I've spent over a grand on him since he got back earlier this week, including buying him a cool home recording studio so he can keep creating his beats and mixing in his rap flows. My ex asked me to pick up some weed for her for the very first time. It was so strange to sell her weed, although she didn't know she was buying it from me. My son has known for years that I grow and sell weed, and he's never said a word to anyone. Good kid. I'm looking forward to teaching him all I know about growing, and I plan to have him earn his keep by doing most of my plant maintenance and harvesting (besides doing all the cooking and cleaning, and painting my place). He likes to make blunts with some tobacco, kief, and frosty trim. Luckily, I have the last two of those items in spades, so maintaining his high will be inexpensive. He was about to take a MJ botany course in Cali before he left, I'm betting my tutelage will be vastly superior to those classes


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 12, 2020)

Around 3 AM my router died. I had to brave Walmart on Easter Sunday and then set up a new router. Watching idiots who don't have a clue about PPE try to use PPE is astounding. Luckily I have a respirator, goggles etc.... so it's more entertaining than irritant, sigh. Gorgeous day, I plan to smoke up and ambudrag the elder dog.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 12, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> .......snip..... He was about to take a MJ botany course in Cali before he left, *I'm betting my tutelage will be vastly superior to those classes*


I am certain of it. Kids never get less expensive do they?


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 12, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I am certain of it. Kids never get less expensive do they?


Last year my court ordered child support ended and he lived in Cali. The freedom from him and the extra money saved helped to make 2019 the best and happiest year of my life. I'll always remember it fondly...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 12, 2020)

Moved a couple mint bushes. Planted some dill. Dropped some more toms and the corn. Honey rock is going in ground next in a couple weeks. Happy Easter!


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 12, 2020)

2pm started edibles.



placing this here as reference for my own use.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 12, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Red Bull Trike racing team....
> View attachment 4530949


Awesome. From what I understand they don’t give those Red Bull helmets away. Or sell them for that matter.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 12, 2020)

I know I’m not supposed to but I can touch my nose!!!


----------



## doublejj (Apr 12, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Awesome. From what I understand they don’t give those Red Bull helmets away. Or sell them for that matter.


----------



## raratt (Apr 12, 2020)

I had to spray the girls this morning, damn spider mites. I'm so close to harvest I could just cut them and wash them off. I'll see what spinosad will do, it is what is is now.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 12, 2020)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4531772


Where’d you get that bike?!?! I love it way too much


----------



## doublejj (Apr 12, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Where’d you get that bike?!?! I love it way too much


It's a Schwinn Meridian trike that I converted to electric. $300 for the bike from Walmart. Had to order it but they put it together free. Ordered an 1000watt electric front wheel conversion kit from Amazon $250 including batteries...Just change out the front wheel and plug the wires. Batteries ride in the basket....


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 12, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I know I’m not supposed to but I can touch my nose!!!View attachment 4531761


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 12, 2020)

doublejj said:


> It's a Schwinn Meridian trike that I converted to electric. $300 for the bike from Walmart. Had to order it but they put it together free. Ordered an 1000watt electric front wheel conversion kit from Amazon $250 including batteries...Just change out the front wheel and plug the wires is. Batteries ride in the basket....
> View attachment 4531864


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 12, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4531867


I sure hope not, wrong kind of screws


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> I had to spray the girls this morning, damn spider mites. I'm so close to harvest I could just cut them and wash them off. I'll see what spinosad will do, it is what is is now.


I forgot to tell you this earlier when we were talking. This late, i wouldn’t even spray spinosad. With a week to go, bust out the shop vac. Sware to god. Lol.
Next time, hit up mommas and cuts with forbid. Like i was telling you. I used to vend to clubs that tested. Forbid did not come up. Just spray in veg, or better yet, mommas and or babies. No more mites and you don’t have to keep spraying with shit. Following up with spinosad is good too.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 12, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4531867


----------



## doublejj (Apr 12, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I forgot to tell you this earlier when we were talking. This late, i wouldn’t even spray spinosad. With a week to go, bust out the shop vac. Sware to god. Lol.
> Next time, hit up mommas and cuts with forbid. Like i was telling you. I used to vend to clubs that tested. Forbid did not come up. Just spray in veg, or better yet, mommas and or babies. No more mites and you don’t have to keep spraying with shit. Following up with spinosad is good too.


exactly what I do....we never have bugs on the farm and always test clean. I spray the mothers and clones and the room regularly...


----------



## raratt (Apr 12, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I forgot to tell you this earlier when we were talking. This late, i wouldn’t even spray spinosad. With a week to go, bust out the shop vac. Sware to god. Lol.
> Next time, hit up mommas and cuts with forbid. Like i was telling you. I used to vend to clubs that tested. Forbid did not come up. Just spray in veg, or better yet, mommas and or babies. No more mites.


I figured I needed to do something so it was the least intrusive spray I could think of. I can use the shop vac tomorrow morning when the lights are on. I'll be able to see if spraying worked also. I have more beans to pop for next time.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 12, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I know I’m not supposed to but I can touch my nose!!!View attachment 4531761


Why are there metal worms climbing your humarus?


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 12, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I know I’m not supposed to but I can touch my nose!!!View attachment 4531761


----------



## raratt (Apr 12, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


>


I've used that link in T&T before...lol


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4531874


That’s not very humerus


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 12, 2020)

Trimmed until 3am last night got about a p done I think. Pinched a cob out of the flower tent now it’s done and put it over the seedlings they needed more light.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 12, 2020)

91% isopropyl alcohol & water 1:1 kills spider mites too. I’ve only used it in early veg or on clones. I don’t know how it would affect trichomes.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Why are there metal worms climbing your humarus?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> 91% isopropyl alcohol & water 1:1 kills spider mites too. I’ve only used it in early veg or on clones. I don’t know how it would affect trichomes.


If it’s 1:1 a brief exposure ought to be ok. Pure 91% iso will melt them like the Wicked Witch of the West.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 12, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Why are there metal worms climbing your humarus?


Pretty much exactly this


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Pretty much exactly this
> View attachment 4531893


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 12, 2020)

Yeah mon, notice the right arm position. I held mine in place for 3 hours


----------



## raratt (Apr 12, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> 91% isopropyl alcohol & water 1:1 kills spider mites too. I’ve only used it in early veg or on clones. I don’t know how it would affect trichomes.


I would think it would dissolve them because it is used as a solvent in extractions.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> I would think it would dissolve them because it is used as a solvent in extractions.


Best results are with a cold quick wash, and that betrays that the dissolution is fast.
But even 20% water can spike that gun, so the 1:1 bit might have a better outcome. Never ran my own trial.


----------



## raratt (Apr 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Best results are with a cold quick wash, and that betrays that the dissolution is fast.
> But even 20% water can spike that gun, so the 1:1 bit might have a better outcome. Never ran my own trial.


I did find this looking for options:








Harvesting Cannabis With Bugs Or Mildew - Spliffseeds


These bugs came off a few colas. Even if they don’t kill your cannabis plant, you’d probably still rather avoid smoking them.




www.spliffseeds.nl


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 12, 2020)

Got stuck spreading gravel this morning then was able to jump back on this after doing some other bullshit like dumping the black and grey “water” tanks. Eeewwwww! Every week!
I’m just hoping this will be enough space to dry about a pound?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Got stuck spreading gravel this morning then was able to jump back on this after doing some other bullshit like dumping the black and grey “water” tanks. Eeewwwww! Every week!
> I’m just hoping this will be enough space to dry about a pound?
> View attachment 4531922


Sheeeet aim high
“about a kilo”


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 12, 2020)

It better fit 1#


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Sheeeet aim high
> “about a kilo”


You know what they say, never count your chickens before they hatch.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> You know what they say, never count your chickens before they hatch.
> But in reality, i’ll be cropping out around 15 lbs every 3.5 weeks, or about a pound


Never count your chickens before the freezer bags are hard


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 12, 2020)

All of it for personal smoke btw. I smoke ALLOT!


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 12, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> All of it for personal smoke btw. I smoke ALLOT!


Yeah you and a panhead Harley, though technically the bike vapes.


----------



## raratt (Apr 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> If it’s 1:1 a brief exposure ought to be ok. Pure 91% iso will melt them like the Wicked Witch of the West.


I have a little bit of 70%, 3/4 of a bottle of 190 proof Everclear. I had plans for the 190 though. Probably easier to get 151 at the moment...lol. I can get 120 proof in town.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have a little bit of 70%, 3/4 of a bottle of 190 proof Everclear. I had plans for the 190 though. Probably easier to get 151 at the moment...lol.


Sucks we can’t get the potent everclear from liqour stores here.
i was using 200 proof ethanol when I was dabbling. Scored it from the grow shops


----------



## raratt (Apr 12, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Sucks we can’t get the potent everclear from liqour stores here.
> i was using 200 proof ethanol when I was dabbling. Scored it from the grow shops


If you want some tell me! Big bottles are about $35, no problem.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 12, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I've heard that....never had it, but is it really that much different?


Night and day!
Spring coastal Brownie is pretty mild - Fall not so much, smells like rotten fish.


----------



## ismann (Apr 12, 2020)

0.78 lbs of Zombie Kush. Basically 1g/W.
I feel like 1 lb is do-able with a little longer veg and a scrog in my 2x4 using an Elite 360.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 12, 2020)

ismann said:


> 0.78 lbs of Zombie Kush. Basically 1g/W.
> I feel like 1 lb is do-able with a little longer veg and a scrog in my 2x4 using an Elite 360.


and 250 more watts  nice job!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> 2pm started edibles.
> 
> 
> 
> placing this here as reference for my own use.


Must have been awesome edibles.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Must have been awesome edibles.


Yes they are!
I was gifted some wonderful gummies from N.CA. finest Cannabis Cook/Baker. 

..almost as good as yours


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 13, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Yes they are!
> I was gifted some wonderful gummies from N.CA. finest Cannabis Cook/Baker.
> 
> ..almost as good as yours


Welcome back, voyager!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> I had to spray the girls this morning, damn spider mites. I'm so close to harvest I could just cut them and wash them off. I'll see what spinosad will do, it is what is is now.


Be sure to mix a fresh batch each time.


----------



## raratt (Apr 13, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Be sure to mix a fresh batch each time.


I use an airless paint sprayer, much better coverage than a tank sprayer. Holds a quart.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Welcome back, voyager!


Thank you, 6 hour re-entry program operated as planed, Will hold next lift off for later in the day.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 13, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Thank you, 6 hour re-entry program operated as planed, Will hold next lift off for later in the day.


Check ignition and may God’s love be with you


----------



## raratt (Apr 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Check ignition and may God’s love be with you


It's all good if the circuits hold together.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Yes they are!
> I was gifted some wonderful gummies from N.CA. finest Cannabis Cook/Baker.
> 
> ..almost as good as yours


lol sounds like a blast. I still haven’t made gummies yet I can’t get my hands on distillate. I’m thinking about making some banana bread this week to mix it up a bit.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2020)

Feels like a Monday


----------



## raratt (Apr 13, 2020)

Spinosad has seemed to decrease the numbers of mites greatly. Shop vac is up next, then I'll try an alcohol spray at harvest. I think I can save them. At a minimum I can make a shitload of tincture.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 13, 2020)

I overslept for a doctors appt...so no shave, but I'm glad I went...I have a mole on my shoulder that started doing some funky things a few months back...Sure enough they think it's cancerous and want to remove it asap...and apparently they are still doing this type of procedure. Fun times.

I was supposed to be going in for revision surgery on my hip replacements about now...Both are metal on metal type that were replaced before I was 50 , have since been recalled, and are poisoning me with cobalt & chromium, causing all kinds of weird symptoms. Not really looking forward to going through this again. Way too much PT, and plenty of risk.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Feels like a Monday
> 
> 
> View attachment 4532443


So just what are these little thingy's??? I saw them in the other pic in your tent, but I am clueless??


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Welcome back, voyager!


Now, Voyager!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> Spinosad has seemed to decrease the numbers of mites greatly. Shop vac is up next, then I'll try an alcohol spray at harvest. I think I can save them. At a minimum I can make a shitload of tincture.


You may not have to be sentient for the entire summer  and Christmas gifts should be covered!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 13, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I overslept for a doctors appt...so no shave, but I'm glad I went...I have a mole on my shoulder that started doing some funky things a few months back...Sure enough they think it's cancerous and want to remove it asap...and apparently they are still doing this type of procedure. Fun times.
> 
> I was supposed to be going in for revision surgery on my hip replacements about now...Both are metal on metal type that were replaced before I was 50 , have since been recalled, and are poisoning me with cobalt & chromium, causing all kinds of weird symptoms. Not really looking forward to going through this again. Way too much PT, and plenty of risk.


Getting old can really suck but it beats the alternative. I'm really sorry about the hip arthroplasty that has to be terrible right now. Hopefully they can do your skin cancer in the doctor's office. I know mine was able to. Smoke lotsa pot and if you have some distillate or tincture rub it on the cancer until it's removed. It managed to keep mine in check until removal.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2020)

manfredo said:


> So just what are these little thingy's??? I saw them in the other pic in your tent, but I am clueless??


It's going to be for tying off my scrog net. It's completely impractical and probably cost ten times what a trellis net would, but these little distractions are all I have to keep me from going insane.


----------



## raratt (Apr 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> You may not have to be sentient for the entire summer  and Christmas gifts should be covered!


After louping them the little bastards are still active, well were. I jumped straight to the alcohol spray for grins.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Feels like a Monday
> 
> 
> View attachment 4532443


Cool, they look like machined aluminum


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Cool, they look like machined aluminum


I ran out of white filament and only have that gray and some green left. it's not going to be pretty. I should be done by Wednesday.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's going to be for tying off my scrog net. It's completely impractical and probably cost ten times what a trellis net would, but these little distractions are all I have to keep me from going insane.


Great idea...I just did something along those lines that was also time consuming, made my own plastic scrog net, to save $10, but more importantly it was a fun project and I didn't have to wait for it. But my sanity was lost long ago I'm afraid...

Just headed outdoors to rebuild my gas grill...new parts arrived, and I scored 2 cylinders of propane, so I am good for a summers worth of cookouts...hopefully, if the parts fit !


----------



## raratt (Apr 13, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Great idea...I just did something along those lines that was also time consuming, made my own plastic scrog net, to save $10, but more importantly it was a fun project and I didn't have to wait for it. But my sanity was lost long ago I'm afraid...
> 
> Just headed outdoors to rebuild my gas grill...new parts arrived, and I scored 2 cylinders of propane, so I am good for a summers worth of cookouts...hopefully, if the parts fit !


That reminds me, I need to scrape the crap out of the tray on mine, oh fun.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> That reminds me, I need to scrape the crap out of the tray on mine, oh fun.


A soak in alkali will make life so very much easier.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2020)

1lb solid chocolate bunnies are $1 at the drug store today.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Great idea...I just did something along those lines that was also time consuming, made my own plastic scrog net, to save $10, but more importantly it was a fun project and I didn't have to wait for it. But my sanity was lost long ago I'm afraid...
> 
> Just headed outdoors to rebuild my gas grill...new parts arrived, and I scored 2 cylinders of propane, so I am good for a summers worth of cookouts...hopefully, if the parts fit !


Unfortunately... or maybe fortunately I've been working on this since Friday and have only made 27. I'd be a terrible engineer.

Now I have 20 1lb chocolate bunnies to distract myself. 

Did your homemade net work? My last one failed about 3/4 of the way through flower.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Unfortunately... or maybe fortunately I've been working on this since Friday and have only made 27. I'd be a terrible engineer.
> 
> *Now I have 20 1lb chocolate bunnies to distract myself.*
> 
> Did your homemade net work? My last one failed about 3/4 of the way through flower.


LOL about the bunnies and sorry about your net failure. That has to suck.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> LOL about the bunnies and sorry about your net failure. That has to suck.


I'm aiming to be 200lbs by the time this quarantine is over  14 out of 16 on that tray were usable so it's not a total loss.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm aiming to be 200lbs by the time this quarantine is over  14 out of 16 on that tray were usable so it's not a total loss.


heavier people are harder to kidnap. Strategic thinking.


----------



## raratt (Apr 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> A soak in alkali will make life so very much easier.


Putty knife, scraped it right off. The grease trap on the other hand was stuck to the bottom of the tray, I guess I was supposed to clean part of the patio at the same time.  . Edit: Greased Lightning, less than $10 a gallon and really works cutting grease, even on patio's.


----------



## lokie (Apr 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's going to be for tying off my scrog net. It's completely impractical and probably cost ten times what a trellis net would, but these little distractions are all I have to keep me from going insane.


I've always been crazy but it's kept me from going insane


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 13, 2020)

Wiener battle anyone?

Anyone??
















unzips.........


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> heavier people are harder to kidnap. Strategic thinking.


They're marbled better


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 13, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> They're marbled better



Not worth a dam in a wiener battle thou.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 13, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Not worth a dam in a wiener battle thou.


marbled wieners are like angels; something a bit above the mundane


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 13, 2020)

Tractor work done ready for footings

dryroom done. . Just need to fire tape and spray white.

#aboutapound
#penis


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 13, 2020)

You guys are probably going to think i’m dumb as fuck but I paid a different draftsman to design a whole nother house. The old one i just wasn’t feeling. This one is way more what i want. Costed me an extra 2500. A 2500 well spent if you remember the last house plans i had done.
2500sqft of straight bachelor pad. The last one did not belong out in the country. You should see the floor plan! I’ll try and load some images. Big ol billiard/bar/card table/dart board room. 3/2 plus the game room.



Made a couple changes since these pics like a wrap around deck to that landing on the north wall.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 13, 2020)

Back in Florida, 2 blunts and several pulls off the vape. Damn I missed that  6 passengers.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 13, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> You guys are probably going to think i’m dumb as fuck but I paid a different draftsman to design a whole nother house. The old one i just wasn’t feeling. This one is way more what i want. Costed me an extra 2500. A 2500 well spent if you remember the last house plans i had done.
> 2500sqft of straight bachelor pad. The last one did not belong out in the country. You should see the floor plan! I’ll try and load some images. Big ol billiard/bar/card table/dart board room. 3/2 plus the game room.
> View attachment 4533007
> View attachment 4533008
> ...


Now I really feel like a bum for not repainting.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 13, 2020)

Can’t wait to woop some ass at pool again. Got an Olhausen table that was in storage(that didn’t burn down super lucky) with super aramith balls and all my cue sticks.
Plenty enough room to slap on a ping pong table conversion and put some spin on some mother fuckers once again. Oh my god. Can’t wait!


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 13, 2020)

This will be the views from the back covered deck


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 13, 2020)

@Grandpapy
You gonna come over and play once done?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 13, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> @Grandpapy
> You gonna come over and play once done?


The fun my RC toys would be with that vista.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 13, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> @Grandpapy
> You gonna come over and play once done?


Hell yea!


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 13, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Hell yea!


If you’re ever bored you’re always welcome out. Same with @raratt and @doublejj once this covfefe1945 is over. Others too. But that was just some locals off the top of my head


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 13, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> If you’re ever bored you’re always welcome out. Same with @raratt and @doublejj once this cofefe1945 is over.


I'll be looking forward to it!


----------



## doublejj (Apr 13, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> If you’re ever bored you’re always welcome out. Same with @raratt and @doublejj once this cofefe1945 is over.


me too....


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 13, 2020)

doublejj said:


> me too....


I’ll show you mine and you don’t even have to show me yours. Lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 13, 2020)

RIP Bella.


----------



## ismann (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Apr 13, 2020)

I'll be there. Porch needs a few rocking chairs, no foties allowed there!


----------



## doublejj (Apr 13, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4533039
> View attachment 4533040


always with the tractor.....


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 13, 2020)

doublejj said:


> always with the tractor.....


300+ hrs already 

i would go get the mail in the thing but mailbox is over a mile away lmao


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 13, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4533039
> View attachment 4533040


Bro I would absolutely love privacy like that. Minus the snakes. I couldn’t enjoy it, I’d be scared to death.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 13, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Bro I would absolutely love privacy like that. Minus the snakes. I couldn’t enjoy it, I’d be scared to death.


It's not the snakes. It's the biting ones. LOL.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 13, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Bro I would absolutely love privacy like that. Minus the snakes. I couldn’t enjoy it, I’d be scared to death.


I’ll take snakes, even rattlers over fire any day.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 13, 2020)

Not once did i see a snake in my half acre in paradise. 
now, you go play some disc golf or something nearby yes


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 13, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Not once did i see a snake in my half acre in paradise.


I have 2 garters in my 1/3 acre. Love when the wife sees one.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 13, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I have 2 garters in my 1/3 acre. Love when the wife sees one.


Common striped garden snake. Garter here.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 13, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I have 2 garters in my 1/3 acre. Love when the wife sees one.


When i was a little dumb fuck boy in the Santa Cruz mountains, me and my brother would pick up any snake we came up on. Mostly gophers, garters and kings. One morning, we were playing with a baby rattler. Our next door neighbor came out to us and said calmly. Put that thing down, we had it by the tail. It was a baby rattler. The dude told our mom and she pretty much wanted to beat our asses
Gophers look like rattlers minus the ratlers lol. But the babies! Here gophers will actually shake their tails pretending to be a rattler.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 13, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> When i was a little dumb fuck boy in the Santa Cruz mountains, me and my brother would pick up any snake we came up on. Mostly gophers, garters and kings. One morning, we were playing with a baby rattler. Our next door neighbor came out to us and said calmly. Put that thing down, we had it by the tail. It was a baby rattler. The dude told our mom and she pretty much wanted to beat our asses
> Gophers look like rattlers minus the ratlers lol. But the babies! Here gophers will actually shake their tails pretending to be a rattler.


Just Timber Rattlers here. Rare. Seen 2 in my life.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 13, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> It's not the snakes. It's the biting ones. LOL.


I don’t know the difference or care to learn...


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 13, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Not once did i see a snake in my half acre in paradise.
> now, you go play some disc golf or something nearby yes


Got any snake wranglers in your area, they'll search for the best and move them or eat them. Check out the rattlesnake round up here in Texas. Think they do it in other areas too. And they're good to eat..skins are usable to.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 13, 2020)

Damn I'M stoned...instead of best put nest


----------



## Mohican (Apr 13, 2020)

Revisions look awesome Aero! I would double the porch width.
Are you digging a basement?

From 8th to 12th grade I took drafting classes. I was going to go to SLO for Architecture. Then I got interested in computers and burned out on drawing. Who knew that it was all going to be drawn on computers! I work with engineering drawings now in ProE and SolidWorks. Love it!

Can't wait to see this become a reality! Thanks for all of the updates. I loved watching Geek Mike's build.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 13, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Revisions look awesome Aero! I would double the porch width.
> Are you digging a basement?
> 
> From 8th to 12th grade I took drafting classes. I was going to go to SLO for Architecture. Then I got interested in computers and burned out on drawing. Who knew that it was all going to be drawn on computers! I work with engineering drawings now in ProE and SolidWorks. Love it!
> ...


Thanks dude!
No basement, just a crawlspace/stemwall foundation. I would need a bunch of TnT if i was to try and open up a basement. Lol. It’s all rock a couple feet underground.

damn bro. So, my grandfathers father was an architect down in Hollywood area. Lost all their fortune in the great depression. My mother went to school and became a draftsman before she fucked up and had us lol. Was way different being a draftsman back then compared to now. I would ask her where she went to school for it but she dead. Died a few years ago. I know she grew up in Atwater when my grandpa was stationed at a base down there, but i’m pretty sure they had moved back down south by the time of her college days.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 13, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Thanks dude!
> No basement, just a crawlspace/stemwall foundation. I would need a bunch of TnT if i was to try and open up a basement. Lol. It’s all rock a couple feet underground.
> 
> damn bro. So, my grandfathers father was an architect down in Hollywood area. Lost all their fortune in the great depression. My mother went to school and became a draftsman before she fucked up and had us lol. Was way different being a draftsman back then compared to now. I would ask her where she went to school for it but she dead. Died a few years ago. I know she grew up in Atwater when my grandpa was stationed at a base down there, but i’m pretty sure they had moved back down south by the time of her college days.


We were lucky to build bird houses instead of sew T shirts. Yuppie suburbia was a dumbing down of the masses. Free spaces create free thinkers.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 13, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Got any snake wranglers in your area, they'll search for the best and move them or eat them. Check out the rattlesnake round up here in Texas. Think they do it in other areas too. And they're good to eat..skins are usable to.


I've eaten rattler a couple times, it's not bad.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 13, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I've eaten rattler a couple times, it's not bad.


I put that last one i killed in a gatorade bottle. Not sure what rudy did with it. Mofo prob put it in with the other plastic bottles to recycle lmao


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 13, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I've eaten rattler a couple times, it's not bad.


Haven't tasted one since infancy.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 13, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I've eaten rattler a couple times, it's not bad.


I have to, and it isn't bad at all. 

Now you got me thinking bout Shiskabobs with the meat...onion, pepper, jalapeno yum


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 13, 2020)

In the late 70's I ran out of gas going home on my Kaw Z1 in Cape Canaveral - pushing that heavy bitch toward town & a huge diamond back appeared on the shoulder right next to me. It was my Viking days & had a small sheath knife that I threw several time finally managing to score a direct noggin hit.
I cleaned it & fried it breaded like chicken. Great stuff


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 13, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> In the late 70's I ran out of gas going home on my Kaw Z1 in Cape Canaveral - pushing that heavy bitch toward town & a huge diamond back appeared on the shoulder right next to me. It was my Viking days & had a small sheath knife that I threw several time finally managing to score a direct noggin hit.
> I cleaned it & fried it breaded like chicken. Great stuff


Remember picking my KZ1100 out of the sand in the two tracks to our get away and pushing through that. Wish I had your story.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 13, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> In the late 70's I ran out of gas going home on my Kaw Z1 in Cape Canaveral - pushing that heavy bitch toward town & a huge diamond back appeared on the shoulder right next to me. It was my Viking days & had a small sheath knife that I threw several time finally managing to score a direct noggin hit.
> I cleaned it & fried it breaded like chicken. Great stuff


I’ve had a fried snake burger and a snake and vegetable pie. Brought at a restaurant no cool knife throwing but I did a build in a remote aboriginal community a few years back. It was very basic not much human contact and if the kids saw a snake they would pick the snakes up bang their heads casually, then gut it with their teeth. While that was happening their mate would already be getting a basic fire going, to secure a decent chunk. They never skinned them just gut them and straight on the flames. Goanna they wouldn’t even gut but the skin fell of them. These kids were aged 5-7 and hard as they come. It’s weird to see a kid look at a snake like it’s a cheeseburger and go into kill mode.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 14, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> View attachment 4533160


Mine was earlier. But the same top heavy death trap tha shimmied at 102-107 mph. Go 110 or highside in a straight line.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 14, 2020)

Had rattler a few times. It was good


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 14, 2020)

Making home made waffles on my $350 commercial waffle iron I bought at goodwill for $9.

Not rattlesnake waffles though, sorry to disappoint.













Well




























Maybe trouser snake


----------



## 420God (Apr 14, 2020)

Just fueled up.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 14, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Mine was earlier. But the same top heavy death trap tha shimmied at 102-107 mph. Go 110 or highside in a straight line.


My ZRX1200 was as stable as a rock- I've had it up to 160mph on the speedo which is about 150mph in reality


----------



## neosapien (Apr 14, 2020)

After some research I discovered that Porter Cable and Black and Decker 20v Li-ion batteries are nearly identical besides having a notch on opposite sides. And creating a notch on the side that doesn't have it makes the batteries interchangeable. So I grabbed my grinder and got to work. And goddammit if it didn't work! So now I can buy a Black and Decker mini blower and use it with my Porter Cable set!


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 14, 2020)

neosapien said:


> After some research I discovered that Porter Cable and Black and Decker 20v Li-ion batteries are nearly identical besides having a notch on opposite sides. And creating a notch on the side that doesn't have it makes the batteries interchangeable. So I grabbed my grinder and got to work. And goddammit if it didn't work! So now I can buy a Black and Decker mini blower and use it with my Porter Cable set!
> 
> View attachment 4533855


This.
This right here.
#neoforübermod


----------



## raratt (Apr 14, 2020)

I did this today, Lucky Charms. I figure about a pound.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> I did this today, Lucky Charms. I figure about a pound.View attachment 4533883View attachment 4533884


Just planted some lucky charmsXsour diesel seeds last night, planting the rest in a few minutes...lol


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> I did this today, Lucky Charms. I figure about a pound.View attachment 4533883View attachment 4533884


Dropped your can


----------



## raratt (Apr 14, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Dropped your can


There for size reference.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> There for size reference.


I dunno; looks like an advanced case of Anheusermites


----------



## raratt (Apr 14, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Just planted some lucky charmsXsour diesel seeds last night, planting the rest in a few minutes...lol


The Lucky Charms buds are heavy, plopped a branch on my trimming tray and it made a thud noise.


----------



## raratt (Apr 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I dunno; looks like an advanced case of Anheusermites


They died of alcohol poisoning.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> They died of alcohol poisoning.


I knew I could count on you


----------



## raratt (Apr 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I knew I could count on you


On a positive note Mrs Ratt signed off on getting bubble bags because of them. Be a lot easier to store kief anyway.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> On a positive note Mrs Ratt signed off on getting bubble bags because of them. Be a lot easier to store kief anyway.


I like bubble hash a lot.


----------



## raratt (Apr 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I like bubble hash a lot.


It would be a lot easier to make tinctures and edibles with it also (besides concentrates lol). Edit: I preferred black hash over blond back in the day.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> It would be a lot easier to make tinctures and edibles with it also (besides concentrates lol). Edit: I preferred black hash over blond back in the day.


As a teen I scored a coupla grams of Lebanese blond. Good high but simply amazing flavor.


----------



## raratt (Apr 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> As a teen I scored a coupla grams of Lebanese blond. Good high but simply amazing flavor.


Been there, I didn't think it was worth the money, the black stuff that you could roll up into a ball was AMAZING...lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> Been there, I didn't think it was worth the money, the black stuff that you could roll up into a ball was AMAZING...lol.


I never crossed paths with blackish hashish


----------



## raratt (Apr 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I never crossed paths with blackish hashish


I did some horse trading in N Hollywood and ended up with an Oz. I think some of it was opiated, like the Thai sticks. Edit, about 1977?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 14, 2020)

Ok munchies time. Mrs budmantx gave me the green light to make these.


Wrapped chicken breast with jalapeno, onion, green pepper, smoked paprika, salt, and pepper.....covered in my olive oil... be ready in a few hours...off to have a cold one and a smoke on the porch.


----------



## raratt (Apr 14, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Ok munchies time. Mrs budmantx gave me the green light to make these.
> View attachment 4533929
> 
> Wrapped chicken breast with jalapeno, onion, green pepper, smoked paprika, salt, and pepper.....covered in my olive oil... be ready in a few hours...off to have a cold one and a smoke on the porch.


Ever tried hot Hungarian paprika? Not really that hot but does add a little heat. My dry rub is much better when I include it.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> I did some horse trading in N Hollywood and ended up with an Oz. I think some of it was opiated, like the Thai sticks. Edit, about 1977?


That was the year I had that lovely blond


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> The Lucky Charms buds are heavy, plopped a branch on my trimming tray and it made a thud noise.


Yeah I grew them outdoors last summer, had a few that pleased me so thought I’d try couple indoors


----------



## raratt (Apr 14, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah I grew them outdoors last summer, had a few that pleased me so thought I’d try couple indoors


I like it, and I haven't even smoked any yet...lol. Not intrusive in the smell department either.


----------



## raratt (Apr 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That was the year I had that lovely blond


I always preferred brunette's over blonds, redheads were like a flame to a moth for me...lol. Oh, hash, never mind.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> Ever tried hot Hungarian paprika? Not really that hot but does add a little heat. My dry rub is much better when I include it.


Naw I haven't night have to look for it the next time I hit the store....


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 14, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Ok munchies time. Mrs budmantx gave me the green light to make these.
> View attachment 4533929
> 
> Wrapped chicken breast with jalapeno, onion, green pepper, smoked paprika, salt, and pepper.....covered in my olive oil... be ready in a few hours...off to have a cold one and a smoke on the porch.


Wrapped what is that? 
Bacon, you forgot to mention bacon.

Mighty fine bacon looking I might add.


----------



## raratt (Apr 14, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Wrapped what is that?
> Bacon, you forgot to mention bacon.
> 
> Mighty fine bacon looking I might add.


Smithfield is shutting down, 5% of america's pork is processed there.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> Smithfield is shutting down, 5% of america's pork is processed there.


Tyson as well.








Smithfield Foods closes U.S. pork plant due to new coronavirus


Smithfield Foods Inc, the world's biggest pork processor, said on Thursday it is temporarily closing a plant in Sioux Falls, South Dakota, because of the new coronavirus, the latest disruption to the U.S. food supply chain from the outbreak.




www.reuters.com


----------



## raratt (Apr 14, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Tyson as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Tyson and JBS close plants as coronavirus hits meat manufacturing


A county health department in Colorado is also investigating employee complaints that a JBS plant is not taking adequate steps to disinfect equipment and promote social distancing.




www.fooddive.com


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 14, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah I grew them outdoors last summer, had a few that pleased me so thought I’d try couple indoors


Your Sour Diesel was the loveliest I've ever seen, nice job on her.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 14, 2020)

So in the spiteful way of electronics in my life my router that died came back to life. Why I decided to plug it in one last time I'll never know, probably a bit masochistic. So now I'm in the happy happy joy joy world of trying to get the data off the backup disk it contains as it's slowly devolving in an agonal rhythm.

Just thought I'd swing by and share my unhappiness with friends.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> So in the spiteful way of electronics in my life my router that died came back to life. Why I decided to plug it in one last time I'll never know, probably a bit masochistic. So now I'm in the happy happy joy joy world of trying to get the data off the backup disk it contains as it's slowly devolving in an agonal rhythm.
> 
> Just thought I'd swing by and share my unhappiness with friends.


Glad to help.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 14, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Glad to help.


I could use that hug irl right now! Thank you. I'm not adding liquor to this dumpster fire or I'll never get this shit finished.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 14, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Wrapped what is that?
> Bacon, you forgot to mention bacon.
> 
> Mighty fine bacon looking I might add.


Why thank ya...lol...


----------



## raratt (Apr 14, 2020)

I survived operating the meat slicer to slice up the roast from last night for o juice sandwiches in a bit. Tincture does not increase hand eye coordination...


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2020)

@raratt - A pound? It looks a bud light - ba dump dum


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2020)

Transplanted the shoreline babies to solo cups and transplanted the AO solo cups to 3 gallon pots. I am exhausted.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> I survived operating the meat slicer to slice up the roast from last night for o juice sandwiches in a bit. Tincture does not increase hand eye coordination...


apply pressure and elevate...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 14, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> View attachment 4533160


She scares me just looking at it.
Mine was a 73 with MTC engineering jugs & head punched to 1408 CC.
I also beefed up the frame with gusset plates from dwg's off of older race bike mod specs.
This one is highly modded w/ disc's all around, a hybrid swingarm, suspension, carbon fiber etc...

Pretty Girl.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> I did some horse trading in N Hollywood and ended up with an Oz. I think some of it was opiated, like the Thai sticks. Edit, about 1977?


I was just thinking about Thai sticks...So awesome. I blacked out after smoking some in a chicken place as a youngster ...My friend said my eyes rolled back in my head and he had to help me outside, where the fresh air quickly revived me. Yes, opiated for sure!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 14, 2020)

Done, Mrs budmantx is drooling already. 


I'll see ya tomorrow, coffee ready at 10 nice and hot


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 15, 2020)

Having a blizzard this morning  Someone tell the weatherman it's April 15.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Having a blizzard this morning  Someone tell the weatherman it's April 15.
> 
> View attachment 4534405


All right!! Your steering wheel and roads are on the proper side.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 15, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> All right!! Your steering wheel and roads are on the proper side.


That's exactly what I thought. 

SH420


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Having a blizzard this morning  Someone tell the weatherman it's April 15.
> 
> View attachment 4534405


Blizzard?? Where's the snow? Got another insulting inch last night. GGRRR.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 15, 2020)

I found out that my favorite co-op is open (sort of) so I swung by yesterday for some promix. 
That fucker jacked his price by 33%!!! 

Why do some businesses think they are doing us a favor by being open? 

He just lost a customer. 
I can get promix from a place closer to my house -- and now it's cheaper.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 15, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> All right!! Your steering wheel and roads are on the proper side.


There's practically no traffic. I could probably drive on whatever side I wanted.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 15, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I found out that my favorite co-op is open (sort of) so I swung by yesterday for some promix.
> That fucker jacked his price by 33%!!!
> 
> Why do some businesses think they are doing us a favor by being open?
> ...


I just got a letter from Spectrum yesterday, informing me my cable/phone/internet will be going up over 30% on next bill...Apparently they think it's a good time to stick it to customers too. Already pay $150 a month and they want to raise it to over $200. I think it's a good time to buy a $20 antenna and say fuck off Spectrum!!


----------



## raratt (Apr 15, 2020)

Son checked the buds I had hanging in the garage last night, I checked the day before and they weren't dry. N wind blew yesterday by last evening they were crunchy. I'm just on a roll this time around.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 15, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I found out that my favorite co-op is open (sort of) so I swung by yesterday for some promix.
> That fucker jacked his price by 33%!!!
> 
> Why do some businesses think they are doing us a favor by being open?
> ...


I'm forced to mix from big box store basics. Glad it is for outdoor use.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 15, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I just got a letter from Spectrum yesterday, informing me my cable/phone/internet will be going up over 30% on next bill...Apparently they think it's a good time to stick it to customers too. Already pay $150 a month and they want to raise it to over $200. I think it's a good time to buy a $20 antenna and say fuck off Spectrum!!


Dumped cable awhile back. $139/month for nothing. Decent outside antennae for under $100 w/accs. Not included. 37 channels for free. And better picture. Free HD.


----------



## raratt (Apr 15, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I found out that my favorite co-op is open (sort of) so I swung by yesterday for some promix.
> That fucker jacked his price by 33%!!!
> 
> Why do some businesses think they are doing us a favor by being open?
> ...


Our Ace hardware is carrying Fox Farm soils and a bunch of hydro stuff. I'm sure it is a lot more expensive than the Royal Gold I have been using from the grow store.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> Our Ace hardware is carrying Fox Farm soils and a bunch of hydro stuff. I'm sure it is a lot more expensive than the Royal Gold I have been using from the grow store.


Same here...I bought a few bales of Pro-mix from our Ace Hardware.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 15, 2020)

I think I'm going back to Pro-mix or I'm just going build my own. I had a half of palette of Roots Original delivered last week and it came to a little over 800 for 35 bags. The last time I ordered it was only 475. I like the mix, a lot, but not at the price.

Its almost as if they know the other seasonal shit wont sell as well this year so they've jacked up the lawn and garden products.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 15, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm forced to mix from big box store basics. Glad it is for outdoor use.


I may go ahead and mix a batch of custom promix for less than half the cost of the real thing. 
Just need a big tarp and a rake (teeth up). 

A batch of organic soil is curing in the driveway now. 
I'll hit it with worm tea and then it goes into totes.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 15, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I may go ahead and mix a batch of custom promix for less than half the cost of the real thing.
> Just need a big tarp and a rake (teeth up).
> 
> A batch of organic soil is curing in the driveway now.
> ...


When can I pick up my batch? Lol


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 15, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I could use that hug irl right now! Thank you. I'm not adding liquor to this dumpster fire or I'll never get this shit finished.




I made seafood chowder again yesterday. Once it was finished, I started filling bowls. Mr Tangs replies "can I eat this now or do you have to take a picture for RIU first"? LOL


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 15, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I made seafood chowder again yesterday. Once it was finished, I started filling bowls. Mr Tangs replies "can I eat this now or do you have to take a picture for RIU first"? LOL


Sooooo...where’s our pic??????


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 15, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That was the year I had that lovely blond


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 15, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Sooooo...where’s our pic??????


I didn't take any. Too hungry. 

I added a bag of jumbo shrimp this time. Never again. And I love a good spicy shrimp dish but they just don't belong in a chowder.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 15, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I didn't take any. Too hungry.
> 
> I added a bag of jumbo shrimp this time. Never again. And I love a good spicy shrimp dish but they just don't belong in a chowder.


I like shrimp and corn chowder, but no other seafood in that one.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 15, 2020)

I had to get heartworm and flea medicine this morning. They have a small tent setup in the parking lot. You call when you arrive and they bring out the medicine and leave it in the tent. You pick it up and leave after they've gone back inside. They also have a leash in the tent so you can drop off or pickup your dog without having to interact with anyone.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 15, 2020)

I bought propane for my grill this week and they had a similar procedure. I hear the grocery stores are now limiting the number of people inside, and some have arrows and one way markers on the aisles, directing people through the stores...They all have put up sneeze guards for the cashiers. 

I have to see a cosmetic surgeon Monday in the hospital...Might break out a mask for that one!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 15, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4534495


During the quarantine my girlfriend has been working on an impossibly difficult to complete Tiger puzzle. 
I don't have the heart to tell her it's a box of frosted flakes she's been working on. 

SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I had to get heartworm and flea medicine this morning.


That heart worm medicine always makes me want to sniff people's butt's.


----------



## raratt (Apr 15, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I like shrimp and corn chowder, but no other seafood in that one.


I have some pre cooked crawfish tails I am thinking about making a cajun batter for and use them in a po boy.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have some pre cooked crawfish tails I am thinking about making a cajun batter for and use them in a po boy.


Don't know why I read po boy as pool boy... I got really worried about @neosapien for a second 

SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 15, 2020)

My "Go to" Po boy is fried softshell blue crab.





__





Maryland Soft Shell Crabs | The Crab Place - Official Site






www.crabplace.com


----------



## Mohican (Apr 15, 2020)

I just couldn't handle eating the shell. When they brought me out the sandwich and it was a whole crab on a bun I started laughing.


----------



## raratt (Apr 15, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My "Go to" Po boy is fried softshell blue crab.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was a place outside Biloxi that made shrimp po boys with fresh baked bread that was more than a foot long and more shrimp than the sandwich could hold. God I miss that place.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 15, 2020)

I limit my fish consumption to McDonald's Filet O Fish sandwich....I do however love crustaceans. I have never tried any fish soups or stews....Maybe one of these days!


----------



## doublejj (Apr 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> There was a place outside Biloxi that made shrimp po boys with fresh baked bread that was more than a foot long and more shrimp than the sandwich could hold. God I miss that place.


Crab sandwich on sourdough at SF Giants ballpark is to die for.....at $15


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I had to get heartworm and flea medicine this morning. They have a small tent setup in the parking lot. You call when you arrive and they bring out the medicine and leave it in the tent. You pick it up and leave after they've gone back inside. They also have a leash in the tent so you can drop off or pickup your dog without having to interact with anyone.


In the US, you'd get a ransom note for the dog "Leave $5K in a brown bag behind the dumpster or the pooch gets it"


----------



## Mohican (Apr 15, 2020)

There is a little diner on the coast of Massachusetts that had lobster rolls like that. Fresh baked bread and a ton of lobster salad. $5 each back in 2002.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 15, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I bought propane for my grill this week and they had a similar procedure. I hear the grocery stores are now limiting the number of people inside, and some have arrows and one way markers on the aisles, directing people through the stores...They all have put up sneeze guards for the cashiers.
> 
> I have to see a cosmetic surgeon Monday in the hospital...Might break out a mask for that one!


Grocery stores here are all like that. Line up for an hour before you even get in. Still feels surreal going into places where there's lots of people. You don't wear a mask whenever you're in public? It's the new mirrored sunglasses... You can stick your tongue out, mouth FU and nobody knows.



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That heart worm medicine always makes me want to sniff people's butt's.


It tastes like pork liver... yum!



Singlemalt said:


> In the US, you'd get a ransom note for the dog "Leave $5K in a brown bag behind the dumpster or the pooch gets it"


I don't have any money but I'd gladly trade a chocolate bunny.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Grocery stores here are all like that. Line up for an hour before you even get in. Still feels surreal going into places where there's lots of people. You don't wear a mask whenever you're in public? It's the new mirrored sunglasses... You can stick your tongue out, mouth FU and nobody knows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should find out if there are edible filaments for your 3D printer; you could make summer wear for the chocolate bunnies; by late June the bunnies will be worth their weight in gold esp when using young women as a market demographic


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 15, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> You should find out if there are edible filaments for your 3D printer; you could make summer wear for the chocolate bunnies; by late June the bunnies will be worth their weight in gold esp when using young women as a market demographic


Hershey makes one.






you can make 3d printed pancakes too


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 15, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I bought propane for my grill this week and they had a similar procedure. I hear the grocery stores are now limiting the number of people inside, and some have arrows and one way markers on the aisles, directing people through the stores...They all have put up sneeze guards for the cashiers.
> 
> I have to see a cosmetic surgeon Monday in the hospital...Might break out a mask for that one!


Definitely wear a mask for the visit.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 15, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Don't know why I read po boy as pool boy... I got really worried about @neosapien for a second
> 
> SH420


Because @neosapien for Mod 2020


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hershey makes one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thinking you'll still be on lock down and folks going stir crazy, you could print up edible bikinis and sun dresses for the bunnies. The target demographic will revert to little girls, buy them and available outfits (like Barbie dolls) and then eat them


----------



## manfredo (Apr 15, 2020)

@Tangerine_ @curious2garden
...or anyone else who uses Regalia. What do I do now that I am in flower? I'm in my 2nd week since flipping and just starting to get some hairs, and don't want to chance damaging them by spraying. I also don't dare stop using it as there could still be pm spores lurking. Root drench from here out? They, Marrone, says it is safe to spray in flower but I'm not so sure...Maybe I'll experiment spraying with one plant if no one knows. My last crop got hairs burnt which effected bud size dramatically, but I was using a multitude of products and I think it was another product that hurt.

It was Tangerine and curious2garden who originally recommended Regalia and Venerate to me for an IPM, and I can't thank you enough...It has been a game changer so far!!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 15, 2020)

manfredo said:


> @Tangerine_ @curious2garden
> ...or anyone else who uses Regalia. What do I do now that I am in flower? I'm in my 2nd week since flipping and just starting to get some hairs, and don't want to chance damaging them by spraying. I also don't dare stop using it as there could still be pm spores lurking. Root drench from here out? They, Marrone, says it is safe to spray in flower but I'm not so sure...Maybe I'll experiment spraying with one plant if no one knows. My last crop got hairs burnt which effected bud size dramatically, but I was using a multitude of products and I think it was another product that hurt.
> 
> It was Tangerine and curious2garden who originally recommended Regalia and Venerate to me for an IPM, and I can't thank you enough...It has been a game changer so far!!


I've mostly used it as root drench. But one crop I definitely sprayed until close to harvest. I did smoke it and so far I'm fine ;D


----------



## raratt (Apr 15, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm thinking you'll still be on lock down and folks going stir crazy, you could print up edible bikinis for women.


Great idea!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 15, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm thinking you'll still be on lock down and folks going stir crazy, you could print up edible bikinis and sun dresses for the bunnies. The target demographic will revert to little girls, buy them and available outfits (like Barbie dolls) and then eat them


God I hope this house arrest doesn't go past May. The Hershey printer is $4,499 USD  literally and figuratively too rich for my blood.

These sisters are making edible cannabis filament that works in a normal printer. I can't find any info about buying it. 






Home


Potent Rope's home landing page



www.potentrope.com


----------



## lokie (Apr 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have some pre cooked crawfish tails I am thinking about making a cajun batter for and use them in a po boy.








The only SOLO karaoke I have ever performed. lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> God I hope this house arrest doesn't go past May. The Hershey printer is $4,499 USD  literally and figuratively too rich for my blood.
> 
> These sisters are making edible cannabis filament that works in a normal printer. I can't find any info about buying it.
> 
> ...


Look into the baking and confectionary industries. I think a corn-, rice-starch based mix flavored would work. Maybe have to mod the printer a bit, maybe a reservoir instead of filaments.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 15, 2020)

'Nothing short of a miracle:' No serious injuries after massive explosion at Maine mill


JAY (WGME) -- Part of the Androscoggin Mill in Jay exploded on Wednesday, according to Maine State Police. Pixelle, who owns the mill, says there were no deaths and all employees are accounted for. The only reported injuries were respiratory issues due to dust and debris. "It is nothing short of...




wgme.com





Unbelievable.
We don't haul paper any longer but when we did, we hauled from this mill.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 15, 2020)

manfredo said:


> @Tangerine_ @curious2garden
> ...or anyone else who uses Regalia. What do I do now that I am in flower? I'm in my 2nd week since flipping and just starting to get some hairs, and don't want to chance damaging them by spraying. I also don't dare stop using it as there could still be pm spores lurking. Root drench from here out? They, Marrone, says it is safe to spray in flower but I'm not so sure...Maybe I'll experiment spraying with one plant if no one knows. My last crop got hairs burnt which effected bud size dramatically, but I was using a multitude of products and I think it was another product that hurt.
> 
> It was Tangerine and curious2garden who originally recommended Regalia and Venerate to me for an IPM, and I can't thank you enough...It has been a game changer so far!!


As a preventative I wouldn't spray past wk two. I agree with curious - a drench would be best. You could probably squeak by with a quick foliar of Si too. That'll help a little too.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 15, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> As a preventative I wouldn't spray past wk two. I agree with curious - a drench would be best. You could probably squeak by with a quick foliar of Si too. That'll help a little too.


Thanks....Yes it is strictly preventative at this point...Perhaps I'll spray one more time and then just root drench after that. Hopefully this goes well, I have a bunch of exciting new strains. 

I did spray my last batch that had pm right up until harvest and it smokes fine, but they were small buds...and I think it was the GH Exile that changed my pistols early with last batch.

Thanks again...I know you two use it. It's amazing how many people are against it, for whatever reason... Let them enjoy smoking bugs and pm, lol...


----------



## raratt (Apr 15, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> 'Nothing short of a miracle:' No serious injuries after massive explosion at Maine mill
> 
> 
> JAY (WGME) -- Part of the Androscoggin Mill in Jay exploded on Wednesday, according to Maine State Police. Pixelle, who owns the mill, says there were no deaths and all employees are accounted for. The only reported injuries were respiratory issues due to dust and debris. "It is nothing short of...
> ...


Paper mills reek!


----------



## ismann (Apr 15, 2020)

Ordered some new hot sauces















The HBF Experience - Signature Line Four Sauces (SAVE BIG)


All of the HBF signature line!!! A savings of $11.38! Featuring the Trifecta Signature line, Viridescent, Starless, Charred Threads and the awesome limited edition new release of Duality- Far East Inspired Super Hot Sauce. Includes custom gift box and 4 hand crafted hot sauces.




hurtberryfarm.com


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> Paper mills reek!


Ever smell a Sugar cane factory?
When we lived in the Philippines us kids would plant our faces into the pillows in the back of the station wagon to try not to smell that "sour dishcloth" scent.


----------



## raratt (Apr 15, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ever smell a Sugar cane factory?
> When we lived in the Philippines us kids would plant our faces into the pillows in the back of the station wagon to try not to smell that "sour dishcloth" scent.


Nope. I've had rum a few times though. When the wind is right we can smell the lumber mill that's about 15 miles away. It's ok when they are running doug fir. White fir not so much.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> Nope. I've had rum a few times though. When the wind is right we can smell the lumber mill that's about 15 miles away. It's ok when they are running doug fir. White fir not so much.


Talk to me Goose - the Viejo is fabulous but the Brugal 1888 is some of the smoothest Caribbean Rum on the planet! Highly recommended for sipping.


----------



## raratt (Apr 15, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Talk to me Goose - the Viejo is fabulous but the Brugal 1888 is some of the smoothest Caribbean Rum on the planet! Highly recommended for sipping.
> 
> View attachment 4534872


My body can't handle aged liquors anymore, the tannins just kill me. I think my penchant for bourbon for years caused it.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> Paper mills reek!


When I first moved to Florida I thought, damn they don’t put that on the postcards.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> My body can't handle aged liquors anymore, the tannins just kill me. I think my penchant for bourbon for years caused it.


I usually only drink no more than a double shot on special occasions - love the taste & aroma.


----------



## raratt (Apr 15, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I usually only drink no more than a double shot on special occasions - love the taste & aroma.


We have a bottle of Jameson's for special occasions.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 15, 2020)

Tada


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 15, 2020)

OK so my kid cooked vegetarian "meat"loaf w/mashed potatoes and it was actually not bad. 

Not great -- and I still prefer unrecognizable dead animal in my "loaf" but this version was filling and the spices made it palatable. 

I told her it was awesome.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Tada
> View attachment 4535014
> 
> View attachment 4535013


Gorgeous, how successful will await growing through that net LOL


----------



## manfredo (Apr 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Grocery stores here are all like that. Line up for an hour before you even get in. Still feels surreal going into places where there's lots of people. You don't wear a mask whenever you're in public? It's the new mirrored sunglasses... You can stick your tongue out, mouth FU and nobody knows.


I have not been wearing a mask, but didn't think of the tongue beny's...that's incentive. Actually I haven't hardly been out in 2 weeks, but effective Friday it is law in NY you have to wear a mask in public. You can't buy one anywhere though, so they are saying make them. I dug out my construction mask, washed it, put a new filter in, and it's stylin'!! It's not one of the big bulky ones so it will be fine.

I did have 3 new boxes of latex gloves...I always wear them trimming and working on the plants so that was good. I have been wearing gloves at the drive up bank, or gas pumps, or handling money, and I refuse to eat any take-out just yet!

And your scrog is beautiful...makes mine look like such a hack job, but only because mine IS a hack job!!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 15, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I have not been wearing a mask, but didn't think of the tongue beny's...that's incentive. Actually I haven't hardly been out in 2 weeks, but effective Friday it is law in NY you have to wear a mask in public. You can't buy one anywhere though, so they are saying make them. I dug out my construction mask, washed it, put a new filter in, and it's stylin'!! It's not one of the big bulky ones so it will be fine.
> 
> I did have 3 new boxes of latex gloves...I always wear them trimming and working on the plants so that was good. I have been wearing gloves at the drive up bank, or gas pumps, or handling money, and I refuse to eat any take-out just yet!
> 
> And your scrog is beautiful...makes mine look like such a hack job, but only because mine IS a hack job!!


Don't waste your time on gloves. They give a false sense of security. Just consider your hands dirty outside and wash/disinfect them inside and keep your filthy hands off your face!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 15, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Don't waste your time on gloves. They give a false sense of security. Just consider your hands dirty outside and wash/disinfect them inside and *keep your filthy hands off your face!*


~Thinks inappropriate thoughts~
*Decides to take the high road*

Damn!


----------



## manfredo (Apr 15, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Don't waste your time on gloves. They give a false sense of security. Just consider your hands dirty outside and wash/disinfect them inside and keep your filthy hands off your face!


Thats probably true...but I have a bad bad habit of always touching my face, and have been working really hard not too, so the gloves do give a tiny bit extra protection for when I slip and rub my chin after pumping gas say(thanks whoever it was who posted that pic of the chick rubbing her ass at the gas pumps)....and I have been washing my hands a lot, probably too much. I had to slather up my hands with Neosporin before bed the other night because they were almost raw and puffy, I think from antibacterial soap...so I broke out some regular bar soap to use and they seem ok now.

I have been trying to disinfect everything, but of course it's impossible to clean everything.

I learned a really good lesson from my plants here recently, that you were a part of. With my new IPM I learned how keeping a plant healthy can make a huge difference in it's well being, and it made me realize it's the same with us...I have been trying to eat really well, avoid stress, take my vitamins, get some exercise, and just be healthy, and i think that's probably the best thing we can do right now.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 15, 2020)

Took the plants out for a walk


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 16, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Gorgeous, how successful will await growing through that net LOL


Thanks! My squares keep getting smaller and smaller. I've gone from 6" to 3" and this one is 2 1/4". I'm going to do a heavy defoliation this weekend and drop it down, then start flower in two weeks. I've struggled with it being too bushy in the center on my previous scrog attempts so this time I'm showing no mercy. It's strong! I bet it could hold my weight if the rest of the tent was strong enough to support it. 



manfredo said:


> I have not been wearing a mask, but didn't think of the tongue beny's...that's incentive. Actually I haven't hardly been out in 2 weeks, but effective Friday it is law in NY you have to wear a mask in public. You can't buy one anywhere though, so they are saying make them. I dug out my construction mask, washed it, put a new filter in, and it's stylin'!! It's not one of the big bulky ones so it will be fine.
> 
> I did have 3 new boxes of latex gloves...I always wear them trimming and working on the plants so that was good. I have been wearing gloves at the drive up bank, or gas pumps, or handling money, and I refuse to eat any take-out just yet!
> 
> And your scrog is beautiful...makes mine look like such a hack job, but only because mine IS a hack job!!


That seems a little draconian. I'm only using a mask when social distancing isn't possible like grocery and drug stores. If I'm just taking a walk I don't wear one. I've been using disposable gloves too... but I put them in the garbage when I'm done. The parking lot at the grocery store near me is littered with gloves and masks that people have thrown on the ground.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 16, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4535430


LOL ain't that the truth!


----------



## Bareback (Apr 16, 2020)

Working today for the first time in at least two weeks. It still sucks lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 16, 2020)

For those of you participating in National Horny Day.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 16, 2020)

Every day is horny day!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 16, 2020)

@srh88 so it's been a week. Can I be off time out now?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 16, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> @srh88 so it's been a week. Can I be off time out now?


What did you do...?


----------



## srh88 (Apr 16, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> @srh88 so it's been a week. Can I be off time out now?


Yep. 


Chunky Stool said:


> What did you do...?


It was terrible.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 16, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> What did you do...?


I used some of his plumbing tools without asking....







For butt stuff.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 16, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Yep.
> 
> It was terrible.


Did it involve multiple penises (peni)?


----------



## srh88 (Apr 16, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I used some of his plumbing tools without asking....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You tried to use them on me though.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 16, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I used some of his plumbing tools without asking....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forgot to rinse em off?


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 16, 2020)

srh88 said:


> You tried to use them on me though.


I thought I could lure you with tigers and meth.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 16, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I thought I could lure you with tigers and meth.


You spray painted my cat orange and then stole my heart. I knew it was going to end after the binge but I let you in anyway


----------



## Bareback (Apr 16, 2020)

This is not a rattlesnake skin , probably a chicken snake but it wasn’t here a couple of weeks ago. It’s over 6’ stretched out. A bit won’t kill you but if it runs out of the rafters it will certainly cause me to hurt myself.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 16, 2020)

Bareback said:


> This is not a rattlesnake skin , probably a chicken snake but it wasn’t here a couple of weeks ago. It’s over 6’ stretched out. A bit won’t kill you but if it runs out of the rafters it will certainly cause me to hurt myself. View attachment 4535703View attachment 4535594


----------



## Bareback (Apr 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4535705


I don’t get it.















j/k


----------



## 420God (Apr 16, 2020)

Went on a call for a structure fire Tuesday that turned out to be an empty rental house the owner just had the electricity turned back on for renovations which was most likely the cause. Managed to save most of it.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 16, 2020)

Wedding cake f2 x blackberry kush testers. 

Lemme know if you wanna run some.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 16, 2020)

Bareback said:


> This is not a rattlesnake skin , probably a chicken snake but it wasn’t here a couple of weeks ago. It’s over 6’ stretched out. A bit won’t kill you but if it runs out of the rafters it will certainly cause me to hurt myself. View attachment 4535703View attachment 4535594


I dropped my condom. Sorry


----------



## srh88 (Apr 16, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4535719
> Wedding cake f2 x blackberry kush testers.
> 
> Lemme know if you wanna run some.


You making more? If you got extra.. lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 16, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Talk to me Goose - the Viejo is fabulous but the Brugal 1888 is some of the smoothest Caribbean Rum on the planet! Highly recommended for sipping.


A young man is captured by pirates and is persuaded to join the crew rather than walk the plank. After a few weeks at sea the captain speaks to the man and asks him how he is getting on. The man replies that on the whole he is enjoying things - the rum-soaked drinking binges, the plundering, etc - but there was one thing missing.

"What's that?" asks the captain.

"Well, there are no women" replies the man.

"Arrr" says the captain "Follow me!" The man follows the captain to what appears to be a barrel, on top of the barrel stands a coconut with a face drawn on and a few strands of wispy straw for hair. On the barrel is a crude outline of a woman's body and between the legs is a bung hole. "We calls her Carmen," says the captain, "and you may take her as you will". The man explains that he was unlikely to make use of her and goes on his way.

However, as the months go by with no respite, Carmen appears more and more attractive to the young man. Finally he can resist her no longer and the man has his wicked way with Carmen the rum barrel. To his amazement the experience is far more satisfying than he could ever have imagined!

The next day the captain greets him again. "How did you get on with Carmen then, lad?" he asks eagerly. The man replies "Rather better than I thought... actually, it was rather good!"

"Good," says the captain, a great beaming smile splitting his black-bearded face. "It's your turn in the barrel tomorrow!"


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 16, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4535719
> Wedding cake f2 x blackberry kush testers.
> 
> Lemme know if you wanna run some.


Cool lighter 



SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 16, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Cool lighter
> 
> View attachment 4535737
> 
> SH420


Multiple personalities are so much fun........do you all agree.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 16, 2020)

srh88 said:


> You making more? If you got extra.. lol


Send me a place to send em.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 16, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Send me a place to send em.


Lol I'll text you


----------



## lokie (Apr 16, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Don't waste your time on gloves. They give a false sense of security. Just consider your hands dirty outside and wash/disinfect them inside and keep your filthy hands off your face!



Good thing the advice is not "Don't touch your penis."





We would all be in peril.






*Jehovah's to Deaf People: Stop Masturbating*
In a PSA published on YouTube, entitled 'Jehovah's Witnesses want deaf people to stop mastubating [sic],' well-dressed gentlemen use American Sign Language to spread the gospel about masturbation.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 16, 2020)

Built a couple new small 6' x 5' raised vegy gardens this week, and mostly filled them with used super soil. Did the whole project with scraps for $0. Need to pick up a few bales of peat moss to finish them off though, so I'll have $20 in it. Vegy seeds were a different story. It was almost like buying weed seeds, lol. I spent $40 for basically a few vegy seeds! 

3" of snow this morning though, so no (outdoor) gardening today...I'll be cutting clones as soon as my lights come on though. Snow melted off mostly already, thankfully. 

Scrubbed kitchen floor grout today, with vinegar and baking soda....wow, looks great, but it was a workout. Only half done....I saved some for tomorrow, lol. Then to re-seal the grout. I scrubbed all the cabinets inside & out last week, and did the appliances... Next up, windows!! Gotta love clean windows!!  A really clean house always makes me feel so much better mentally


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## manfredo (Apr 16, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I use 2 grams of 73% calcium hypochlorite (pool shock) per gallon to make the solution. I then add about 20ml of that to my 3 gallon cloner rez every 2-3 days...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00WLWMM06/ref=psdc_1272967011_t3_B009S85LEA
> 
> I use Dip-n-Grow rooting hormone, absolute best I've found. I like to run the cloner 24/7 for the first week, then cycle timer for about 9 min off, one minute on. But no problem to just run the cloner without a timer. As long as the water is below 85f, and above 55f, all is good...


About to try this, and hoping it solves my cloning issues! I would have never in a million years tried pool shock!! I've never used the Dip-n-Grow rooting hormone either....I have the faith though!! 

I wonder if you can use the solution for general cleaning in place of regular bleach, as it's a hell-of-a-lot cheaper and lasts longer?!


----------



## raratt (Apr 16, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Built a couple new small 6' x 5' raised vegy gardens this week, and mostly filled them with used super soil. Did the whole project with scraps for $0. Need to pick up a few bales of peat moss to finish them off though, so I'll have $20 in it. Vegy seeds were a different story. It was almost like buying weed seeds, lol. I spent $40 for basically a few vegy seeds!
> 
> 3" of snow this morning though, so no (outdoor) gardening today...I'll be cutting clones as soon as my lights come on though. Snow melted off mostly already, thankfully.
> 
> Scrubbed kitchen floor grout today, with vinegar and baking soda....wow, looks great, but it was a workout. Only half done....I saved some for tomorrow, lol. Then to re-seal the grout. I scrubbed all the cabinets inside & out last week, and did the appliances... Next up, windows!! Gotta love clean windows!!  A really clean house always makes me feel so much better mentally


I would feel much better mentally if you would clean my kitchen for me also.


----------



## raratt (Apr 16, 2020)

Didn't do much. Cleared out a place for the son to pull the pineapple out of the grow room and set it on the patio. Lowered one of my lights and disconnected it, now to find a place to store it for awhile. Checked on the drying buds, not dry enough yet. I'm down to one wide mouth jar, I have a bunch of narrow mouth ones, guess they'll have to do. Made my beer run. Son is cooking taco meat after awhile. Buds and suds time.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 16, 2020)

If it pleases the court, I submit to you: quarantitties


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 16, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4536101
> If it pleases the court, I submit to you: quarantitties


Count on you to keep us abreast of things


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Count on you to keep us abreast of things


I love going tit for tat with you.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 16, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4536101
> If it pleases the court, I submit to you: quarantitties


 Mmmmmmmmmm. Quarantitties. Please thank your wife for me, what a sport!


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 16, 2020)

manfredo said:


> About to try this, and hoping it solves my cloning issues! I would have never in a million years tried pool shock!! I've never used the Dip-n-Grow rooting hormone either....I have the faith though!!
> 
> I wonder if you can use the solution for general cleaning in place of regular bleach, as it's a hell-of-a-lot cheaper and lasts longer?!


Good for you, let us know your results. I think you will be pleased. You can use the pool shock in place of regular bleach (sodium hypochlorite), but it must be a MUCH higher concentration than the cloning solution. I really don't prefer pool shock for household cleaning purposes - it's texture is gritty and it is not nearly as stable as sodium hypochlorite. I'd stick with the Clorox for the house...


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 16, 2020)

lokie said:


> Good thing the advice is not "Don't touch your penis."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can never go wrong washing your penis too.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 16, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I love going tit for tat with you.


ROFLMAO Keep going!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 16, 2020)

manfredo said:


> About to try this, and hoping it solves my cloning issues! I would have never in a million years tried pool shock!! I've never used the Dip-n-Grow rooting hormone either....I have the faith though!!
> *
> I wonder if you can use the solution for general cleaning in place of regular bleach, as it's a hell-of-a-lot cheaper and lasts longer?!*


Yes


----------



## raratt (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 16, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4536101
> If it pleases the court, I submit to you: quarantitties


Damn!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 16, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4535719
> Wedding cake f2 x blackberry kush testers.
> 
> Lemme know if you wanna run some.


Those look like fun to play with, other than myself, js


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4536110


Yep, even Mrs budmantx says yes especially after she showed me hers, now I'M cooking


----------



## SnidleyBluntash (Apr 16, 2020)

Plowed snow all day. Went home and ate supper, then went for a walk. Lost track of time and I wasn’t home in time to shut the grow room door! 20 minutes of door open... so then I cut up some cereal boxes to make strips to cover the light leaky door frame.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Apr 16, 2020)

I managed to make my liquid lunch.
Not real Bailey's, I made it in the blender with Coffee, Milo, condensed milk and Rum.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Apr 16, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Multiple personalities are so much fun........do you all agree.


Yes and No.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 16, 2020)

I washed *and waxed* my car


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 17, 2020)

Built and installed another HLG 5000k 135 V1 in the veg tent. It replaced a HLG 100 that was in there before. I have both 135's set to 80 watts a piece for now.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 17, 2020)

Worked, napped, cooked pasta, ate and watched TV, took pictures of the plants, cleaned the kitchen, and tapping the keyboard now.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Renfro (Apr 17, 2020)

I picked up a samsung 60 inch LED flat screen off craigslist for $100. My plan is to wall mount the fucker in my veg room so I can watch TV while I am working. Been wanting to do that for a while now.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 17, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Built and installed another HLG 5000k 135 V1 in the veg tent. It replaced a HLG 100 that was in there before. I have both 135's set to 80 watts a piece for now.
> View attachment 4536324
> View attachment 4536325
> View attachment 4536326


Nice killer step up. I have a hlg 100 at 4k I use with 3k led bulbs , thinking bout moving to 3k with the same bulbs in my area to help out.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 17, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Worked, napped, cooked pasta, ate and watched TV, took pictures of the plants, cleaned the kitchen, and tapping the keyboard now.
> 
> View attachment 4536333
> 
> ...


Love the bathroom tile...lol


----------



## Mohican (Apr 17, 2020)

I am using my Kessils - 2 x H380s set to grow and one H350 Magenta.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 17, 2020)

Renfro said:


> I picked up a samsung 60 inch LED flat screen off craigslist for $100. My plan is to wall mount the fucker in my veg room so I can watch TV while I am working. Been wanting to do that for a while now.


Make sure you only watch plant friendly shows in case your plants are watching too. That can cause hermies.


----------



## Renfro (Apr 17, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Make sure you only watch plant friendly shows in case your plants are watching too. That can cause hermies.


Porn, they will watch porn. lol maybe a little football if we have a season this year.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 17, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Nice killer step up. I have a hlg 100 at 4k I use with 3k led bulbs , thinking bout moving to 3k with the same bulbs in my area to help out.


I have 3 of the HLG 100's in 3000k now and they're nice, but not adjustable. I still love em though.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 17, 2020)

Renfro said:


> Porn, they will watch porn. lol maybe a little football if we have a season this year.


No shit man. One of my biggest concerns with this COVID shit is I'm worried it's gonna mess up football season. At least the draft is still on, lol.


----------



## Renfro (Apr 17, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> One of my biggest concerns with this COVID shit is I'm worried it's gonna mess up football season


My thoughts too. Baseball is already fucked off. It would REALLY piss me off if we don't have a football season. I waited my whole lifetime to see the Chiefs win a superbowl, last time they won was just before I was born, they finally won another. Now we have a team that could be the next dynasty like the patriots (but with class), seems par for the course that something would fuck that up.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 17, 2020)

Renfro said:


> My thoughts too. Baseball is already fucked off. It would REALLY piss me off if we don't have a football season. I waited my whole lifetime to see the Chiefs win a superbowl, last time they won was just before I was born, they finally won another. Now we have a team that could be the next dynasty like the patriots (but with class), seems par for the course that something would fuck that up.


I know man, and if they cancelled it, the Broncos wouldn't be able to dethrone you guys and win another Super Bowl, lol.


----------



## Renfro (Apr 17, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I know man, and if they cancelled it, the Broncos wouldn't be able to dethrone you guys and win another Super Bowl, lol.


The donkeys aren't gonna beat the Chiefs for a long time unless Patrick gets busted.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 17, 2020)

Renfro said:


> The donkeys aren't gonna beat the Chiefs for a long time unless Patrick gets busted.


No shit man. Mahomes has a major gift. How the fuck can he come back after only 3-4 weeks after dislocating that knee. That shit looked brutal. That guy is amazing, but scary to us Broncos fans.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 17, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I have 3 of the HLG 100's in 3000k now and they're nice, but not adjustable. I still love em though.


Surprised you didn't daisy chain them with a new power source that is


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 17, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Surprised you didn't daisy chain them with a new power source that is


You can't daisy chain the 100's.

I could run both 135's that are in there now with a single HLG 240 driver in series, but I like to have them on their own drivers to give me more options.


----------



## Renfro (Apr 17, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> How the fuck can he come back after only 3-4 weeks after dislocating that knee


Right? He probably coulda came back a few weeks sooner but they didn't wanna risk it. Matt Moore played well while Pat was out. Talk about a come up, he went from coaching HS kids back to the NFL, played in 3 games and got a championship ring.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 17, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You can't daisy chain the 100's.
> 
> I could run both 135's that are in there now with a single HLG 240 driver in series, but I like to have them on their own drivers to give me more options.


Options are a good thing...

thought they sold a cord to combine 2 to one driver to split them? So if u have two a 100 you can split at 50 each. Use a higher watt driver to run both? Just thinking out loud here.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 17, 2020)

Renfro said:


> Right? He probably coulda came back a few weeks sooner but they didn't wanna risk it. Matt Moore played well while Pat was out. Talk about a come up, he went from coaching HS kids back to the NFL, played in 3 games and got a championship ring.


I know that guy's a major threat. The Broncos are trying to build the team with Mahomes in mind, but I don't see us taking over the AFC West anytime soon.

Just realized I accomplished something else today. I hijacked someone else's thread, lol.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 17, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Options are a good thing...
> 
> thought they sold a cord to combine 2 to one driver to split them? So if u have two a 100 you can split at 50 each. Use a higher watt driver to run both? Just thinking out loud here.


Maybe they do. I would be interested for sure if they do.


----------



## Renfro (Apr 17, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I hijacked someone else's thread, lol.


We seem to do that on a daily basis.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 17, 2020)

Renfro said:


> We seem to do that on a daily basis.


The OP shouldn't really mind though. He hasn't been on here in like 4 years or something, lol.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 17, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> The OP shouldn't really mind though. He hasn't been on here in like 4 years or something, lol.


420god posts here often, just in the last couple of days. He's the sexy, newly single firefighter with the killer bike...


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 17, 2020)

Also... Go Sportsball!!! Don't let this silly pandemic interfere with the all important running and throwing and catching and scoring!


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 17, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> 420god posts here often, just in the last couple of days. He's the sexy, newly single firefighter with the killer bike...


Who's your


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 17, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Who's your
> View attachment 4536433


----------



## JimmyNuggs (Apr 17, 2020)

Hello all, just remembered i had a membership here...
Doh! Gotta stop smoking into the A.M...

l just smoked my first home made bubble hash. Had a runty NLauto (Crappy RQS genetics showed Ruddy genes more than NL) so pulled here week or 2 short, so the whole plant's worth of dirty but pretty good smoke.

Reckon that's all i'll be doing today.
Enjoy yours.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 17, 2020)

JimmyNuggs said:


> Hello all, just remembered i had a membership here...
> Doh!
> Any trust you all doing your best and your bit.
> 
> ...



Dude... What?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 17, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4536101
> If it pleases the court, I submit to you: quarantitties


Man those look good, now I want sushi. I'm gonna see if our local guy is doing take out tonight.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 17, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I know man, and if they cancelled it, the Broncos wouldn't be able to dethrone you guys and win another Super Bowl, lol.


Go Broncos! 









‘Take this seriously’: NFL star Von Miller says he’s tested positive for COVID-19


AURORA, Colo. (AP) — Von Miller has the coronavirus and the NFL star wanted to come forward with his diagnosis to show people how serious the disease is. “I’m going to do whatever I have to do to get thru this!” Miller wrote in an Instagram post Thursday night. “Take this seriously. It’s...




news.google.com






SH420


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 17, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Worked, napped, cooked pasta, ate and watched TV, took pictures of the plants, cleaned the kitchen, and tapping the keyboard now.
> 
> View attachment 4536333
> 
> ...


How did the tv taste?
Keep the garden updates commin, I got another month or so.

Even then I will be using this and probably closing it up at night till the end of May. 

Gonna try corn this year, yup, gonna start it inside and transplant. I know you arent supposed to but what'd you do with a short growing season?


----------



## ToneOZ (Apr 17, 2020)

NGT


----------



## ismann (Apr 17, 2020)

Happy Fried Day. Spark it up.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 17, 2020)

Uh...





















yup





















Penis.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 17, 2020)

Soo...I officially have seeds poking their heads above the surface. 

Still 100% germination rate on the Lucky Charms X Sour D @curious2garden 

Also popped a couple crosses I made myself.


The only ones not poking any of their heads above the surface yet are the Bodhi seeds  But I'm still holding out hope


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 17, 2020)

outdoor spring cleaning today. I swept up a million cigarette buts from our parking spots and I don't know anyone who smokes


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> outdoor spring cleaning today. I swept up a million cigarette buts from our parking spots and I don't know anyone who smokes
> 
> View attachment 4536598


Sweeping a parking spot may be one of the most Canadian things I've ever seen.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 17, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 4536617









I kinda see the air jordan logo. 





Bobby schmeckle said:


> Sweeping a parking spot may be one of the most Canadian things I've ever seen.


This house arrest has me so bored.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 17, 2020)

Finally went and got my curbside pickup order.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 17, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Finally went and got my curbside pickup order.View attachment 4536638


Not gonna lie, I'm jealous AF right now...lol


Also, I been using patio plus for like 10 years. Damn you...lol....i think I gotta go change my panties now.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 17, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Finally went and got my curbside pickup order.View attachment 4536638


I had to go to Home Depot yesterday for a sprinkler valve. What a f'n zoo. Everyone was in there talking, visiting, creating and exchanging aerosols.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I had to go to Home Depot yesterday for a sprinkler valve. What a f'n zoo. Everyone was in there talking, visiting, creating and exchanging aerosols.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 17, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I had to go to Home Depot yesterday for a sprinkler valve. What a f'n zoo. Everyone was in there talking, visiting, creating and exchanging aerosols.


Me too. The other day I went in for an order pickup and everybody and their momma was up in there. That’s when I decided to do curbside pickup when possible.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 17, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Me too. The other day I went in for an order pickup and everybody and their momma was up in there. That’s when I decided to do curbside pickup when possible.


I drew the same conclusion, good thinking.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I kinda see the air jordan logo.
> 
> View attachment 4536637
> 
> ...


----------



## IBL Consulting (Apr 17, 2020)

Finished my website finally and laughed a memes about sleepy Joe Biden and Bill Gates Vaccines


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 17, 2020)

IBL Consulting said:


> Finished my website finally and laughed a memes about sleepy Joe Biden and Bill Gates Vaccines








Politics


News and politics



www.rollitup.org







FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4536724


Lol it's day 33 today... It feels like this has been going on forever.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 17, 2020)

I’m on cocktail #2 already and bongloads # 34. 

I’m not proud of myself.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 17, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I’m on cocktail #2 already and bongloads # 34.
> 
> I’m not proud of myself.


Wait what? When did we start counting?


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 17, 2020)

I think there should be a weed named Cocktail #2


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I think there should be a weed named Cock


Oh yes


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Oh yes


THick colas.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd smoke the Cock


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 17, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Wait what? When did we start counting?


If you can still count you aren't doing it right!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 17, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> If you can still count you aren't doing it right!


I just woke up.....


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 17, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Wait what? When did we start counting?


When my boss called my phone and asked, "so how come you're the only one who didn't do the thing everyone was supposed to do?"

Ummmm...because I was drinking Ketel and seltzer at 11am?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 17, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> When my boss called my phone and asked, "so how come you're the only one who didn't do the thing everyone was supposed to do?"
> 
> Ummmm...because I was drinking Ketel and seltzer at 11am?


Haha nice! About that same time.....My wife asked me to grab her a drink.....and I answered her with a smartass "Startin early?! Huh!" so I thought to myself "fuck it!" lol


----------



## Bareback (Apr 17, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I’m on cocktail #2 already and bongloads # 34.
> 
> I’m not proud of myself.


I can’t count that high......I mean when I’m high.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 17, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I think there should be a weed named Cocktail #2





FresnoFarmer said:


> THick colas.





Metasynth said:


> I'd smoke the Cock


Would it be an oxymoron for a female plant to be named Cock ( cocktail #2 )


----------



## lokie (Apr 17, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Would it be an oxymoron for a female plant to be named Cock ( cocktail #2 )


Sooo.. What would you call these?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Would it be an oxymoron for a female plant to be named Cock ( cocktail #2 )


Madame Lecoq


----------



## Bareback (Apr 17, 2020)

lokie said:


> Sooo.. What would you call these?
> 
> View attachment 4536995


Nice but a little stretchy. I wonder if it has the cahomnes.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Madame Lecoq
> 
> View attachment 4536997


She looks like “ Mary Ann “ to me, hmmmm I wonder if that’s what the skipper was looking at when he crashed.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2020)

Bareback said:


> She looks like “ Mary Ann “ to me, hmmmm I wonder if that’s what the skipper was looking at when he crashed.


hums “ a three-hour tour”


----------



## raratt (Apr 17, 2020)

Chopped and trimmed my last plant for awhile. Son is jarring the other one now. I'll get the grow room all cleaned up and critter free. Need to get the tomatoes and corn in the ground and harvest the weeds in the front yard. Finger hash and suds time ( Just doesn't have the same ring, whatever).


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> Chopped and trimmed my last plant for awhile. Son is jarring the other one now. I'll get the grow room all cleaned up and critter free. Need to get the tomatoes and corn in the ground and harvest the weeds in the front yard. Finger hash and suds time ( Just doesn't have the same ring, whatever).


Nothing quite like finger hash, especially considering which finger


----------



## raratt (Apr 17, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> View attachment 4536724


OR military.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 17, 2020)

Finished potting 22 clones last night to complete the new tray. Almost all Durbin Poison -





Only one more thing to do before I can take another week off, and that's empty this cloner and plant these new clones into black solo cups filled with vermiculite -




Been in there 11 days. Awesome roots via Dip-n-Grow and the pool shock solution, as usual...


----------



## raratt (Apr 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Nothing quite like finger hash, especially considering which finger


I'm right handed so it is left hand hash, like a stranger.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm right handed so it is left hand hash, like a stranger.


left hand = other woman


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> left hand = other woman


You pick - just know mine is on the right.


----------



## raratt (Apr 17, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You pick - just know mine is on the right.
> 
> View attachment 4537068


I'll settle for the one on the left, sacrifices sacrifices...lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 17, 2020)

I'll settle for the one that leaves me alone.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 17, 2020)

I managed to piss the wife off. Inquiring as to her upcoming birthday wishes I asked if a test kit from Incestery.COM would be good. OOOOPPS!!


----------



## manfredo (Apr 17, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I managed to piss the wife off. Inquiring as to her upcoming birthday wishes I asked if a test kit from Incestery.COM would be good. OOOOPPS!!


What's wrong with that? That's a good gift! I got one for my dad recently....He is 84 and he was adopted...I told him he might just have some relatives out there, so he's all excited now. I've already done mine and i'm hoping NOT to drag any more of his gene pool into the spot-lite!!  

Working on my girls tonight...I started 2 MassMed Putangs and they are just starting to flower...One of them has the purple pheno and the other one smells straight up like like a diesel fuel tank.  Sure to be some interesting smoke...That shit is supposed to be incredible for depression, which is good because by the time it's done I might be depressed 

Got the grout done, and cut over 50 clones....25 in the aero, and 27 in soil....See if my mojo is back


----------



## manfredo (Apr 17, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I managed to piss the wife off. Inquiring as to her upcoming birthday wishes I asked if a test kit from Incestery.COM would be good. OOOOPPS!!


Oh....I missed it...INCESTery? Was she, um, real close to her brothers....lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 17, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Oh....I missed it...INCESTery? Was she, um, real close to her brothers....lol


No. But her mother was close to hers.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 17, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Finished potting 22 clones last night to complete the new tray. Almost all Durbin Poison -
> 
> 
> View attachment 4537024
> ...


Incredible roots...Fucking pool shock! Who woulda thought it? lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 17, 2020)

Thanks. Now I have to build a Flexi-straw and gladware aeroponics chamber to try this.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 18, 2020)

Or just buy one, totally worth it - Clone King Aerocloners


----------



## manfredo (Apr 18, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Or just buy one, totally worth it - Clone King Aerocloners


Thats what I have, only I have the 25 site / 2 gallon model and I upgraded it with these sparayers



https://www.amazon.com/Antelco-Rotor-Spray-Sprinkler-Thread/dp/B07CS9JNX3



They are 1000 times better than the cheapos. I only have 1 nozzle in my cloner, instead of 12 or whatever it was, and the old ones just suck as we all know. Plus you can clean them if they ever clog....I run these in my nutriculture system too. A nice fine even mist and I have never had one break.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 18, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Thats what I have, only I have the 25 site / 2 gallon model and I upgraded it with these sparayers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the sprayer manifold that it comes with. The only problem was an occasional sprayer clog, but now that I cut a filter bag and placed that material over the pump intake, I've never had a clog, and it's been years. I'm glad your mod works well, though...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 18, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Looked up best room around Detroit to spend a night with out spending a life wavings. We'll be getting pampered tomorrow.
> View attachment 4537252


When you get it on wish....



SH420


----------



## lokie (Apr 18, 2020)

lokie said:


> Sooo.. What would you call these?
> 
> View attachment 4536995


lol

What if it hermied in flower? What would it be then? Would you still have the balls to smoke it?






@Laughing Grass You should consider this one even if the only reason is to see the look on some of your friends faces when you tell them
they have been smoking DICK!


----------



## srh88 (Apr 18, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> When you get it on wish....
> 
> View attachment 4537342
> 
> SH420


I cancelled the room. Fucking whisky lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 18, 2020)

lokie said:


> lol
> 
> What if it hermied in flower? What would it be then? Would you still have the balls to smoke it?
> 
> ...


My friends made me try dick when I was younger... didn’t care for it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> My friends made me try dick when I was younger... didn’t care for it.
> 
> View attachment 4537940


It grows on you.....


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> My friends made me try dick when I was younger... didn’t care for it.
> 
> View attachment 4537940


FYI, the sprinkles should be on the balls, would look more realistic that way.


----------



## ismann (Apr 18, 2020)

Roasted some coffee beans this morning. That smell with the smell of weed is amazing.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 18, 2020)

ismann said:


> Roasted some coffee beans this morning. That smell with the smell of weed is amazing.


Thats what's missing....Just warming up vaporizer! Slept til noon today....I'm turning back into a teenager...I wish, lol.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 18, 2020)

Well, out of the 50+ clones I cut, the 25 in the aero look great, and the 27 in soil look like NONE will make it. I never did have good results with clones in soil....about 50% at best. I used Clonex gel for the first time too for the soil ones...Usually I use the powder, then put them into moistened Pro-mix...but every one in soil is wilted. 

I really don't even need clones now so this is all just practice, but I will need then at some point...I do have faith in the aero setup again though, which has always been my main way of cloning.

What should I be keeping my PH at in the aero cloner with the pool shock? 5.5-6.5 ??


----------



## Mohican (Apr 18, 2020)

My Agent Orange plants smell like weed and coffee!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 18, 2020)

Mohican said:


> My Agent Orange plants smell like weed and coffee!


I’ve got agent orange flowering now


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 18, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Well, out of the 50+ clones I cut, the 25 in the aero look great, and the 27 in soil look like NONE will make it. I never did have good results with clones in soil....about 50% at best. I used Clonex gel for the first time too for the soil ones...Usually I use the powder, then put them into moistened Pro-mix...but every one in soil is wilted.
> 
> I really don't even need clones now so this is all just practice, but I will need then at some point...I do have faith in the aero setup again though, which has always been my main way of cloning.
> 
> *What should I be keeping my PH at in the aero cloner with the pool shock? 5.5-6.5 ??*


I haven't found pH mattered only temperature.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 18, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Or just buy one, totally worth it - Clone King Aerocloners


I'm set on soil. But I'm willing to look into this pool shock. Have a couple pounds of the good stuff lying in the garage. I may be an ASS. Not a hard ass though. I'm flexible. LOL. Like building. Should compare late 80's hydro setups someday. Peace.


----------



## raratt (Apr 18, 2020)

Had to cancel another new card today, I just don't get it. I haven't even used it online and I just had it replaced. I checked the local store for a scanner but saw nothing suspicious. They tried to use that card through paypal so I changed my password there also. That card wasn't even on the account.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 18, 2020)

I'm starting to feel better. Got ambitious and spent almost 6 hours teaching my son to make Chinese take out at home.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> Had to cancel another new card today, I just don't get it. I haven't even used it online and I just had it replaced. I checked the local store for a scanner but saw nothing suspicious. They tried to use that card through paypal so I changed my password there also. That card wasn't even on the account.


Incidents like that make me suspect they have a person on the inside. I just went through something similar.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Incidents like that make me suspect they have a person on the inside. I just went through something similar.


I keep a minimum balance bank account for pay pal and online. Keep another with checking and only use cash.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 18, 2020)

Neighborhood family walk.


----------



## raratt (Apr 18, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4538305
> Neighborhood family walk.


Have to do the combat crawl to not spook the fish there...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 18, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4538305
> Neighborhood family walk.


Where's the loomis?


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 18, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Where's the loomis?


I'm a sage guy. 

That creek is closed till June 30, but has huge browns in it. Right behind my house. Oh yes.



raratt said:


> Have to do the combat crawl to not spook the fish there...


Light tippet (6x), long casts and bumping line downstream 30 feet. Thats actually not the creek but a snowmelt offshoot braid of the creek. That won't be there by the time it opens.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 18, 2020)

Where have you guys been?

Fuck!!!!!!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 18, 2020)

Indacouch said:


> Where have you guys been?
> 
> Fuck!!!!!!


Wanna wrestle penises?

Missed you!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 18, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Where's the loomis?


Fell for the hype. But love my Orvis combo. Female friend of the family tied Loomis flies in her trailer in White Cloud, MI when I first began flyfishing in the early 80's.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 18, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I'm a sage guy.
> 
> That creek is closed till June 30, but has huge browns in it. Right behind my house. Oh yes.
> 
> ...


Watch them explode daily on the Grand River at the Sixth Street dam. LOL.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 18, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Wanna wrestle penises?
> 
> Missed you!



I've had it out waiting to dock or wrestle. My damn phone died and I didnt realize it this whole time.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 18, 2020)

Indacouch said:


> I've had it out waiting to dock or wrestle. My damn phone died and I didnt realize it this whole time.


Oh damn, then you missed the deadline to claim the American Publishing House Sweepstakes 1st prize. How ya been buddy?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 18, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I'm a sage guy.
> 
> That creek is closed till June 30, but has huge browns in it. Right behind my house. Oh yes.
> 
> ...


I've got a couple of Sage 5 & 7's for 8.5-9' that I built as well as a "big" stick Fenwick HMG 12w for 9' that I built for Halibut (love the backbone/torque that she can pull) - managed to set a IGFA with that one.
The littles I use on the White river for (hopefully) biggens, they Rock !!


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 18, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh damn, then you missed the deadline to claim the American Publishing Hose Sweepstakes 1st prize. How ya been buddy?


Good just had to let those bodies get cold before my return. How are you?


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Incidents like that make me suspect they have a person on the inside. I just went through something similar.


I like cats


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 18, 2020)

Indacouch said:


> Good just had to let those bodies get cold before my return. How are you?


Not bad, bored, all my victims are hiding in their homes so no one to harass


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 18, 2020)

Indacouch said:


> Good just had to let those bodies get cold before my return. How are you?


Hope you're back to stay - been missed bro.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 18, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Not bad, bored, all my victims are hiding in their homes so no one to harass


Same here. I've been doing positive things in life if I'm honest........ but never mind all that boring shit. Getting ready for the 2020 tomatoe garden.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 18, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've got a couple of Sage 5 & 7's for 8.5-9' that I built as well as a "big" stick Fenwick HMG 12w for 9' that I built for Halibut (love the backbone/torque that she can pull) - managed to set a IGFA with that one.
> The littles I use on the White river for (hopefully) biggens, they Rock !!


Just watch idiots running 9wt.s for kings too often. I have 13 wt Orvis 3 piece 10'6' fast action and a 13 wt. Loop Blue line for the bigger fish here. Use a 1956 octagonal South Bend split bamboo 3 piece 6wt for trout and smaller.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 18, 2020)

Indacouch said:


> I like cats


Fuckin' Carol Baskin....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 18, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Just watch idiots running 9wt.s for kings too often. I have 13 wt Orvis 3 piece 10'6' fast action and a 13 wt. Loop Blue line for the bigger fish here. Use a 1956 octagonal South Bend split bamboo 3 piece 6wt for trout and smaller.


My P/B is a (measured/released) 138 lb Tarpon on the 12 - fight lasted over an hour & a miracle she didn't work through the 12 lb tippet.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 18, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Hope you're back to stay - been missed bro.


Dude I think about all you guys all the time. Just imagine all the stories I have from my absence lol ..... I'm sure you'll be hearing my name GW


----------



## Bareback (Apr 18, 2020)

Indacouch said:


> I've had it out waiting to dock or wrestle. My damn phone died and I didnt realize it this whole time.
> [/


What’s up India ......


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 18, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My P/B is a (measured/released) 138 lb Tarpon on the 12 - fight lasted over an hour & a miracle she didn't work through the 12 lb tippet.


I landed a sturgeon in the spring steelie run around 100#'s on 6wt leader. Check out Maxima Ultra Chameleon for superior mono. But that's my best fish story for size. I just fish.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 18, 2020)

Bareback said:


> What’s up India ......


I would say my penis but this covid lockdown lasted too long. I broke it. By touching/playing with it too much. 

How are you buddy?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 18, 2020)

Indacouch said:


> I like cats


Good to see you. The boys must be all grown up by now!


----------



## Bareback (Apr 18, 2020)

Indacouch said:


> I would say my penis but this covid lockdown lasted too long. I broke it. By touching/playing with it too much.
> 
> How are you buddy?


We’re good just trying to stay healthy. Nothing much happened, except we’ve had two more grandkids since we last talked.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 18, 2020)

Indacouch said:


> I would say my penis but this covid lockdown lasted too long. I broke it. By touching/playing with it too much.
> 
> How are you buddy?


You keeping that old Chrysler running?

Social distancing at 70 mph?


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Good to see you. The boys must be all grown up by now!


There's my Annie. Dont tell anyone but I just came back for you sssshhhhhhhhhh.


The boys are monsters. They both took a striking resemblance to the mail man too. Kinda funny.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 18, 2020)

Bareback said:


> We’re good just trying to stay healthy. Nothing much happened, except we’ve had two more grandkids since we last talked.


Yeah I just realized how long it's been. What an asshole I am. Cheesus


----------



## Bareback (Apr 18, 2020)

Indacouch said:


> Yeah I just realized how long it's been. What an asshole I am. Cheesus


I’m sure you’ve been busy but it’s good to have you visiting.....sure hope you will hangout for a while.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 18, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've got a couple of Sage 5 & 7's for 8.5-9' that I built as well as a "big" stick Fenwick HMG 12w for 9' that I built for Halibut (love the backbone/torque that she can pull) - managed to set a IGFA with that one.
> The littles I use on the White river for (hopefully) biggens, they Rock !!


i have a 2 wt I built myself
3wt butterstick
4wt butterstick
4 wt I built
5 wt Sage One
5 wt classic trout
5 wt hydrogen
6 wt sage pulse
6 wt switch 11' Sage one
7 wt sage X
7 wt Echo Bad ass glass
8 wt Sage Motive
8 wt Sage igniter
9 wt Sage Salt HD
10 wt Sage peacock bass

Then there are the reels...


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 18, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I’m sure you’ve been busy but it’s good to have you visiting.....sure hope you will hangout for a while.


For sure dude. Got lots to share with you guys.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 18, 2020)

Indacouch said:


> For sure dude. Got lots to share with you guys.


Hows the fuck?


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Apr 18, 2020)

Getting caught up on some tying


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 18, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Hows the fuck?


Still majestic as fuck. A bit more arthritis than before, but since I've got all these baby fucklets I'm guna eat the older one in my avatar. My chinese neighbor told me its spirit animal would remain with me if I eat him. So I'm guna eat him.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 18, 2020)

nl5xsk1 said:


> Getting caught up on some tying


Sadley learned to snell a hook and use yarn balls"egg patterns on the fly". Easier,cheaper and changeable on demand.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 18, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Sadley learned to snell a hook and use yarn balls"egg patterns on the fly". Easier,cheaper and changeable on demand.


And I still feel like a cheater using an indicator.

Fkn fly bobbers.


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Apr 18, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Sadley learned to snell a hook and use yarn balls"egg patterns on the fly". Easier,cheaper and changeable on demand.


I've drited many spawn bags, and still do on ocassion, ( still have some brown trout eggs).
Indy fishing is our primary style, fish PA and NY for lake runs and Steel.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 18, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And I still feel like a cheater using an indicator.
> 
> Fkn fly bobbers.


I sand my pad raw on my index finger tip. Have to tight line to make up for my poor eyesight. LOL.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 18, 2020)

Indacouch said:


> Still majestic as fuck. A bit more arthritis than before, but since I've got all these baby fucklets I'm guna eat the older one in my avatar. My chinese neighbor told me its spirit animal would remain with me if I eat him. So I'm guna eat him.


don't turn it into soup


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 18, 2020)

nl5xsk1 said:


> I've drited many spawn bags, and still do on ocassion, ( still have some brown trout eggs).
> Indy fishing is our primary style, fish PA and NY for lake runs and Steel.


The Devoss and Van Andel families are trying to remove our dam to put a kayak course in. Total BS. But I'll still be setting hooks. Here are a few of my favorite hand tied trout offerings.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 18, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> don't turn it into soup


I'm thinking sashimi and or a nice Fuck ceviche. You're invited.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 18, 2020)

Indacouch said:


> I'm thinking sashimi and or a nice Fuck ceviche. You're invited.


the loin is mighty tasty


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 18, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> the loin is mighty tasty


Not too mention all the extra space after I eat this majestic beast.

Got alot of little quackhorse running around. Space is at a premium.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 18, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And I still feel like a cheater using an indicator.
> 
> Fkn fly bobbers.


I find that if you call it an "indicateur" it makes it much classier.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 18, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> don't turn it into soup


Roasting, it's the only way.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Roasting, it's the only way.


And WTF are we cooking?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 18, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I find that if you call it an *"indicateur"* it makes it much classier.


I'm calling @cannabineer for a ruling on the use of the word!


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 18, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And WTF are we cooking?


My avatar


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 18, 2020)

Indacouch said:


> I'm thinking sashimi and or a nice Fuck ceviche. You're invited.


And what to my wondering eyes should appear
But a majestic beast for too long not here.

Good to see you back.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 18, 2020)

Indacouch said:


> My avatar


Hope it taste as good as these.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'm calling @cannabineer for a ruling on the use of the word!


It’s certainly more lyrical than Indikator ...


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 18, 2020)

Indacouch said:


> My avatar


mmm Fuckroast


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 18, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You keeping that old Chrysler running?
> 
> Social distancing at 70 mph?


I cant have her getting sick. She's been covered in the shop for over a year tbh. Nothing wrong with her. I've been riding my bikes for work etc etc.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 18, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> And what to my wondering eyes should appear
> But a majestic beast for too long not here.
> 
> Good to see you back.


Thanks buddy. Good to see you as well.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 18, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> It’s certainly more lyrical than Indikator ...


genau


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 18, 2020)

STRUESSEL


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 18, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> STRUESSEL


*Streusel


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 18, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> *Streusel


Hook, line and sinker. Just misspell it and you shall correct the wrong in the world. TY. Good evening.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 18, 2020)

here is the electrified bear proof trash cage....so far so good


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 18, 2020)

doublejj said:


> here is the electrified bear proof trash cage....so far so good
> View attachment 4538400


Ain't seen a bear in almost 40 years. Just small blacks eating "trash" in the lower UP.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 18, 2020)

Yes, I'm double posting. But now that I think about it. There was an adult with a shotgun at every bus stop the first couple months of the school year.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 18, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I find that if you call it an "indicateur" it makes it much classier.


Is that french?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 18, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Ain't seen a bear in almost 40 years. Just small blacks eating "trash" in the lower UP.


Wanna visit? - Guarantee that I could show you one bigger than you've ever seen in less than 24 hours.
It's easy here, one in the back yard 2 days ago teasing the Beagle.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 18, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Wanna visit? - Guarantee that I could show you one bigger than you've ever seen in less than 24 hours.
> It's easy here, one in the back yard 2 days ago teasing the Beagle.


Love to visit. Got crab pots? I live with a bear.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 18, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Wanna visit? - Guarantee that I could show you one bigger than you've ever seen in less than 24 hours.
> It's easy here, one in the back yard 2 days ago teasing the Beagle.


I’ll visit. Let’s fish and shoot guns.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 18, 2020)

@doublejj - I was on a ladder today!



The roof is 100% finished!!! All that is left is one skinny side strip and the doors!

The avocados are getting bigger:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 18, 2020)

I really didn't do much today

checked out eBay prices on batteries for my '83 GPz550- I can get a pretty good one for ~$55 delivered


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 18, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I really didn't do much today
> 
> checked out eBay prices on batteries for my '83 GPz550- I can get a pretty good one for ~$55 delivered


I finally signed into we bay seller account after being blocked for almost two weeks. 26 spams from them and my monthly subscription invoice for $24.95 FOR NOT BEING ABLE TO ACCESS MY ACCOUNT.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 18, 2020)

I'm not trying to sell anything right now, but I have a bunch of rare plastic model kits

Not as many as my friend though


----------



## Mohican (Apr 18, 2020)

Any cool VWs?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 18, 2020)

I'm down to a few hundred die cast after 30 years collecting and 4 years selling.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 19, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I'm not trying to sell anything right now, but I have a bunch of rare plastic model kits
> 
> Not as many as my friend though
> 
> ...


That brings back memories...ah the smell of model glue....No wonder we are all stoners, we were getting high as pre-pubescents from fumes and didn't even know it....well some of us did, lol.

Probably a good time to sell them, now that everyone is stuck home... to reminisce and show their kids their old hobbies...minus the toxic glue.

That garage full has got to be worth a pretty penny!


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 19, 2020)

Since @FresnoFarmer and @tyler.durden can’t stop talking about and showing off their perfect roots, I thought I’d do some ghetto tinkering and make a little bubble cloner. If y’all got the clone king, I have the clone jester...lol

Holes...heheh


Uh, foamy stuff


Round foamy things with slots...


Hehe...slots. Slots. slot slot slot


Covered it in scrap panda to make it lightproof 


I put bubbles in it


Voila, the Clone Queef 2020(Covid Remix)








Goddamn I’m fucking bored


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Apr 19, 2020)

Ran 20 miles in 2 hours 45 minutes. Got in 60 miles this week, and 4 weight training/Calisthenics workouts. Will take 2 days off, and repeat at a slightly higher intensity. I do periodized workouts that have a 10 weeks duration. Im on week 5. After 10 weeks Ill take 1 week off, and start out on a slightly higher level than I did at week 1 of the pervious periodized workout scheme.

Washed clothes. Cooked food for wife for tomorrows lunch, and dinner at work. Fucked with 7 dogs and a cat.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 19, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Since @FresnoFarmer and @tyler.durden can’t stop talking about and showing off their perfect roots, I thought I’d do some ghetto tinkering and make a little bubble cloner. If y’all got the clone king, I have the clone jester...lol
> 
> Holes...heheh
> View attachment 4538517
> ...



That is one ugly, dirty, ghetto device. I love it. No plant will ever survive it...


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 19, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Ran 20 miles in 2 hours 45 minutes. Got in 60 miles this week, and 4 weight training/Calisthenics workouts. Will take 2 days off, and repeat at a slightly higher intensity. I do periodized workouts that have a 10 weeks duration. Im on week 5. After 10 weeks Ill take 1 week off, and start out on a slightly higher level than I did at week 1 of the pervious periodized workout scheme.
> 
> Washed clothes. Cooked food for wife for tomorrows lunch, and dinner at work. *Fucked 7 dogs and a cat.*



Considering your intense training schedule, I am surprised that you had the energy left over for all that bestiality


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Apr 19, 2020)

Yeah one of the dogs is a 180lbs Male Turkish Kangal. Its also actually 8 dogs. Hit the wrong button.

My buddy holding up some food, while I snapped a photo showing how big he is. Hes about 7ft tall on 2 legs. Kangal has the highest bte force of any dog. 743lbs bite force. Can chase a wolf down, and kill it. I also run my dogs around 40 miles a week on a tread mill

This dog also hates strangers. But loves kids, and other animals that dont pose a threat. All these dog do is Guard the flocks in turkey. heyve been around for about 3000 years, and are the national dog of Turkey.

I also have 3 Pitbulls/ Half PB/Shar Pei. Black German Shepard, 1/2 Doberman/Rottweiler, Matlese, and a tabby cat.

Anyone breaks in my house they wont get out alive. All of them live in the house too. No outside dogs. No putting them on a chain.

2 of my Pittbulls are Schutzhund 1


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 19, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Yeah one of the dogs is a 180lbs Male Turkish Kangal. Its also actually 8 dogs. Hit the wrong button.
> 
> My buddy holding up some food, while I snapped a photo showing how big he is. Hes about 7ft tall on 2 legs. Kangal has the highest bte force of any dog. 743lbs bite force. Can chase a wolf down, and kill it. I also run my dogs around 40 miles a week on a tread mill
> 
> ...



That is an unbelievable dog! You could ride that fucking thing. I didn't know they got that big. I bet it cost a lot to feed it, or does it just eat strangers?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Apr 19, 2020)

He wont bother anyone when hes out for a walk. But if someone tries to come into the house unannounced he will eat the skin from your bones.

He has his friends that he will allow into the house unannounced because thats how I trained him. But if he doesnt know you it could be a really bad scene for the person, and hes to big to try and hold back, or get him off of someone. Hes incredibly strong... And thats why I got him. Weve got alot of meth heads around, and alot of breakins.
If im out walking him almost anyone can pet him, unless you are aggressive. He also doesnt like people who are drunk, and loud.

An adult cant walk up and pet my Female Pitbull Gypsy though. he will eat your ass. But she likes kids. Wont bother a kid, but adults are fair game.

One of my Male PBs Max, hates anything near his size. Kids included. I have to watch him. But in 6 years hes never had a bite n a kid ect. But hes dangerous. ALso hates the fuck out of strange animals. Also cant give another dog a toy around him or a huge fight will break out.

He eats alot.

I feed all my dogs Solid Gold Hund N Flocken Dig Food, with extra Kelp, and extra Mackerel, Quinoa, Oats, Brown Rice, Sweet Potatoes, Raw Chicken with bones, Boiled Eggs, Raw Beef, Liver, Lamb.
Grain Free dog food has been linked to Cardiomyopathy. Kangals have evolved eating alot of grain. Also its not good to give a Giant Breed a high protein diet when theyre young. It can cause bone spurs. Makes them grow to fast.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 19, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Ran 20 miles in 2 hours 45 minutes. Got in 60 miles this week, and 4 weight training/Calisthenics workouts. Will take 2 days off, and repeat at a slightly higher intensity. I do periodized workouts that have a 10 weeks duration. Im on week 5. After 10 weeks Ill take 1 week off, and start out on a slightly higher level than I did at week 1 of the pervious periodized workout scheme.
> 
> Washed clothes. Cooked food for wife for tomorrows lunch, and dinner at work. Fucked with 7 dogs and a cat.


Calm down forest gump.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 19, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> .....snip....
> My buddy holding up some food, while I snapped a photo showing how big he is........
> 
> View attachment 4538532






__ https://www.facebook.com/KangalCinema/photos/a.1518909758326596/1532952020255703


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 19, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I'm not trying to sell anything right now, but I have a bunch of rare plastic model kits
> 
> Not as many as my friend though
> 
> ...


Damn I was just thinking these would be a fun thing for me and the kids. I still have a few boxes of built ones from my dads and my collections. That or a couple of rc cars to build.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 19, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Yeah one of the dogs is a 180lbs Male Turkish Kangal. Its also actually 8 dogs. Hit the wrong button.
> 
> My buddy holding up some food, while I snapped a photo showing how big he is. Hes about 7ft tall on 2 legs. Kangal has the highest bte force of any dog. 743lbs bite force. Can chase a wolf down, and kill it. I also run my dogs around 40 miles a week on a tread mill
> 
> ...


 You have any better pics of that chick in the 5th picture?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 19, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> He wont bother anyone when hes out for a walk. But if someone tries to come into the house unannounced he will eat the skin from your bones.
> 
> He has his friends that he will allow into the house unannounced because thats how I trained him. But if he doesnt know you it could be a really bad scene for the person, and hes to big to try and hold back, or get him off of someone. Hes incredibly strong... And thats why I got him. Weve got alot of meth heads around, and alot of breakins.
> If im out walking him almost anyone can pet him, unless you are aggressive. He also doesnt like people who are drunk, and loud.
> ...











Skunk VA cut of chem 91


i think i read somewhere that they think your screen name was skunk va. so they just nick named the chem 91 the skunk va cut. dont know if its true but think i read somewhere thats how it came about. I




www.thcfarmer.com






jimihendrix1 said:


> I just bought a phylos verified Chem91 Skunk Va clone
> 
> Super excited about it.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 19, 2020)

I was going to say "bitch in the 5th picture" but I think my humor would be misconstrued. And it's Sunday. The Sabbath. So I toned it down to the generic joke. That's a peak inside my humanitarian thought process.

I think I have to go cut the grass for the 1st time today. I will post back later if I did infact achieve that accomplishment.


----------



## lokie (Apr 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/KangalCinema/photos/a.1518909758326596/1532952020255703


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 19, 2020)

lokie said:


>


OMG that owl is so f'n CUTE!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 19, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I *think I have to go cut the grass for the 1st time *today. I will post back later if I did infact achieve that accomplishment.


I hear _that._
I'm waiting for the dew to dry.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 19, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Any cool VWs?


I'd have to guess that there are


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 19, 2020)

manfredo said:


> That brings back memories...ah the smell of model glue....No wonder we are all stoners, we were getting high as pre-pubescents from fumes and didn't even know it....well some of us did, lol.
> 
> Probably a good time to sell them, now that everyone is stuck home... to reminisce and show their kids their old hobbies...minus the toxic glue.
> 
> That garage full has got to be worth a pretty penny!



There are TWO garages full, and an enclosed trailer

I've been using CA glue since 1986


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 19, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Yeah one of the dogs is a 180lbs Male Turkish Kangal. Its also actually 8 dogs. Hit the wrong button.
> 
> My buddy holding up some food, while I snapped a photo showing how big he is. Hes about 7ft tall on 2 legs. Kangal has the highest bte force of any dog. 743lbs bite force. Can chase a wolf down, and kill it. I also run my dogs around 40 miles a week on a tread mill
> 
> ...


----------



## raratt (Apr 19, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Wanna visit? - Guarantee that I could show you one bigger than you've ever seen in less than 24 hours.
> It's easy here, one in the back yard 2 days ago teasing the Beagle.


----------



## ismann (Apr 19, 2020)

Meth head with a .45 vs. a Kangal... hmm

Meth head with a .45 vs. an imaginary Kangal... hmm

Dogs are good alarm systems, that's about it. They're very easy to subdue.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 19, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I hear _that._
> I'm waiting for the dew to dry.


I did in fact cut the grass for the 1st time this season today. It was not as bad as I thought it would be. I went slow. I still don't recommend it though. I would guess 15% of the job is flat. The other 85 is a terrible graded mess. In sections. The north and south are inaccessible to each other via the west side thanks to a hill and a big old collapsed root cellar. You have to go all the way around. The 2 companies I had come look at it said "no thanks." Didn't even overprice themselves out. Just said no, lol.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 19, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I did in fact cut the grass for the 1st time this season today. It was not as bad as I thought it would be. I went slow. I still don't recommend it though. I would guess 15% of the job is flat. The other 85 is a terrible graded mess. In sections. The north and south are inaccessible to each other via the west side thanks to a hill and a big old collapsed root cellar. You have to go all the way around. The 2 companies I had come look at it said "no thanks." Didn't even overprice themselves out. Just said no, lol.



Pussies, what legitimate yard work company refuses work?


----------



## raratt (Apr 19, 2020)

I AM going to pull weeds in the front yard today, I'll keep repeating this to myself and it might happen.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> I AM going to pull weeds in the front yard today, I'll keep repeating this to myself and it might happen.


I am NOT going to waste my entire stimulus check on a powered kayak with a Minn Kota electric trolling motor.....


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 19, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I am NOT going to waste my entire stimulus check on a powered kayak with a Minn Kota electric trolling motor.....


I am NOT going to waste my entire families stimulus check plus our entire tax refund on a new bass boat. Nope, not gone do it. Would not be prudent at this juncture. Unless....


----------



## neosapien (Apr 19, 2020)

I had some free labor come and help tame the Wisteria after getting done with the grass.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 19, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I am NOT going to waste my entire families stimulus check plus our entire tax refund on a new bass boat. Nope, not gone do it. Would not be prudent at this juncture. Unless....


I've had big boats and little boats. 
Both had advantages & disadvantages, but I loved my little flat bottom boat the most because I could literally pick it up and stuff it in the bed of my truck -- which meant I could go & launch just about anywhere.
Fuck waiting at the boat launch!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Apr 19, 2020)

neosapien said:


> You have any better pics of that chick in the 5th picture?



That Chick. is my wife.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 19, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> That Chick. is my wife.
> 
> View attachment 4539084View attachment 4539085View attachment 4539086


Nice. That is perhaps the single best reply to my insistent asking of pics. Since it's Sunday, I simply asked for pics and not nudes. I got to rest also. Well done sir.


----------



## ismann (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## jimihendrix1 (Apr 19, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Nice. That is perhaps the single best reply to my insistent asking of pics. Since it's Sunday, I simply asked for pics and not nudes. I got to rest also. Well done sir.



Wife would never let me take nudes of her, and I would never want to. She would feel Im exploiting her
I met her as a Pen Pal. Shes from the Philippines, and would think very badly of me if I wanted nudes of her. She pretty religious, and Im atheist.

Im 61, and shes 46. Been married almost 20 years. She doesnt drink, or smoke. I smoke weed, but nothing else. We both run Marathons, and Ultra Marathons. I ran 20 miles yesterday.


----------



## lokie (Apr 19, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I am NOT going to waste my entire stimulus check on a powered kayak with a Minn Kota electric trolling motor.....


If you go middle of the road you could get both the kayak and motor AND have a bit left over to fill the beer cooler too.





If you're a cheap bastard you may get all that and a few gallons of gas for the motor.






If you have a pulse you may opt to go whole hog and include any Tax return and get the bells and whistle model.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 19, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Wife would never let me take nudes of her, and I would never want to. She would feel Im exploiting her
> I met her as a Pen Pal. Shes from the Philippines, and would think very badly of me if I wanted nudes of her. She pretty religious, and Im atheist.
> 
> Im 61, and shes 46. Been married almost 20 years. She doesnt drink, or smoke. I smoke weed, but nothing else. We both run Marathons, and Ultra Marathons. I ran 20 miles yesterday.


I pegged her for Philippines. She speak Tagalog? Do you? My wife is Chinese so I'm pretty good at telling my Asians and Pacific Islanders apart. At least the women.


----------



## Doomboy15 (Apr 19, 2020)

Smoking hella weed watching Rick n Morty!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 19, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I had some free labor come and help tame the Wisteria after getting done with the grass.
> 
> View attachment 4539079


Did you tell her about the monsters that live in that hole, the ones that love to eat little people?


----------



## neosapien (Apr 19, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Did you tell her about the monsters that live in that hole, the ones that love to eat little people?


She actually told me snakes and sharks live in that hole. 

That is the collapsed root cellar I mentioned in a previous post. I salvaged what red sandstone I could from it then started using it as a compost pile. Then it just became a bottomless pit for tree branches.


----------



## lokie (Apr 19, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Did you tell her about the monsters that live in that hole, the ones that love to eat little people?


My dad would tell a tale of "Gully Cats" living in a hole just under a monument that was built over a natural spring.

I knew there was no such creature there so let him spin his tale as long as he wanted. 

On the other hand, my cousins got freaked out every time we passed that shrine.
Those pussies were scared up to 14 or 15 yrs old.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 19, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I am NOT going to waste my entire stimulus check on a powered kayak with a Minn Kota electric trolling motor.....


there’s no trolling like electric trolling


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 19, 2020)

ismann said:


> Meth head with a .45 vs. a Kangal... hmm
> Meth head with a .45 vs. an imaginary Kangal... hmm
> Dogs are good alarm systems, that's about it. They're very easy to subdue.


Here's the invisible Kangal.




.


neosapien said:


> I had some free labor come and help tame the Wisteria after getting done with the grass.
> 
> View attachment 4539079


That Wisteria can be a pain - runners everywhere.
Mom had one on a trellis that came crashing down in a bad storm so I built a new one w/ pressure treated.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 19, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I ran 20 miles yesterday.


With the internet rockstar Kangal?


----------



## Nefrella (Apr 19, 2020)

Did some lst and fim'ing and of course


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 19, 2020)

Anybody else pick up on the Bullshit flag @curious2garden threw down?

I'm glad she's not mad at me.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 19, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Anybody else pick up on the Bullshit flag @curious2garden threw down?
> 
> I'm glad she's not mad at me.


I'm not mad at him either. I think we all know I'm just curious


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 19, 2020)

neosapien said:


> She actually told me snakes and *sharks* live in that hole.
> 
> That is the collapsed root cellar I mentioned in a previous post. I salvaged what red sandstone I could from it then started using it as a compost pile. Then it just became a bottomless pit for tree branches.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 19, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


>


Candygram


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Apr 19, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I pegged her for Philippines. She speak Tagalog? Do you? My wife is Chinese so I'm pretty good at telling my Asians and Pacific Islanders apart. At least the women.


No I only know a few words. My wife speaks 5 languages. Tagalog, Mandarin, Outer Mongolian, Spanish, and English.

The Mexicans constantly mistake her for Mexican.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 19, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> .
> 
> That Wisteria can be a pain - runners everywhere.
> Mom had one on a trellis that came crashing down in a bad storm so I built a new one w/ pressure treated.



Here's a pic of the root cellar from the front before it collapsed circa 2008. The Wisteria was just fledgling to the left. There was 0 in the back. Now it's a goddamn forest. The maple that my wife is holding, I have to constantly save from being choked the fuck out.


----------



## raratt (Apr 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> I AM going to pull weeds in the front yard today, I'll keep repeating this to myself and it might happen.




Mission accomplished. Buds and suds time.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 19, 2020)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 4539292
> Here's a pic of the root cellar from the front before it collapsed circa 2008. The Wisteria was just fledgling to the left. There was 0 in the back. Now it's a goddamn forest. The maple that my wife is holding, I have to constantly save from being choked the fuck out.


Damn that's too bad it collapsed, looks like it was quite useful


----------



## raratt (Apr 19, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Here's the invisible Kangal.
> 
> View attachment 4539185
> 
> ...


Where did the 3rd pic go? lol


----------



## neosapien (Apr 19, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Damn that's too bad it collapsed, looks like it was quite useful


It was quite cool. The whole inside was lined with decent sized pieces of red sandstone and was arched. Unfortunately there was a concrete slab poured on top for a greenhouse and I think it couldn't bear the weight. Or just time. The greenhouse and center pieces fell off long before I took ownership. I slowly (or stupidly) went inside and extracted what pieces I could. 

This is pretty much what it looked like in its prime…


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 19, 2020)

neosapien said:


> It was quite cool. The whole inside was lined with decent sized pieces of red sandstone and was arched. Unfortunately there was a concrete slab poured on top for a greenhouse and I think it couldn't bear the weight. Or just time. The greenhouse and center pieces fell off long before I took ownership. I slowly (or stupidly) went inside and extracted what pieces I could.
> 
> This is pretty much what it looked like in its prime…
> 
> View attachment 4539326


Any idea of original build date?


----------



## neosapien (Apr 19, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Any idea of original build date?


No idea. No one knows nothing about this place. It was in despair and disarray when I got it. This place was built before they kept records lol. Assessment says 1913, but I'm pretty sure that's the year that it says if no definitive date is known. I was told by a local historian on a Facebook group that he thinks it's a homestead that shows up on an 1885 map. A lot of old shit. Got a real 80ft deep artesian well too.

Edit: Added pic


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 19, 2020)

neosapien said:


> No idea. No one knows nothing about this place. It was in despair and disarray when I got it. This place was built before they kept records lol. Assessment says 1913, but I'm pretty sure that's the year that it says if no definitive date is known. I was told by a local historian on a Facebook group that he thinks it's a homestead that shows up on an 1885 map. A lot of old shit. Got a real 80ft deep artesian well too.
> 
> Edit: Added pic
> View attachment 4539350


Yeah I was thinking that it was built significantly before WW1; before building codes, and before folks had money lol. They had the handy materials and no time limit so it was cheap to make.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 19, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I pegged her for Philippines. She speak Tagalog? Do you? My wife is Chinese so I'm pretty good at telling my Asians and Pacific Islanders apart. At least the women.


I tell my wife I have "asian-dar". I can tell the race of any asian woman just by looking. She's full filipino.

SO, she asks me all the time, "look at my high school friend. what is she, huh?"

I'm never right.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 19, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah I was thinking that it was built significantly before WW1; before building codes, and before folks had money lol. They had the handy materials and no time limit so it was cheap to make.


Back when they could build a roman arch.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 19, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I tell my wife I have "asian-dar". I can tell the race of any asian woman just by looking. She's full filipino.
> 
> SO, she asks me all the time, "look at my high school friend. what is she, huh?"
> 
> I'm never right.


Yes but that's because they are real people unlike the Kangal, the cardiologist, James polyglot wife.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 19, 2020)

I got a little crazy and went out and bought a new 4 wheeler...... trx420 . I have a ‘07 just like it but I may have killed it last week and I couldn’t control myself with all this spare time and a shit load of yard work to do.

Also fighting the wisteria. I hate this shit and elaeagus viney thorny mf.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Yes but that's because they are real people unlike the Kangal, the cardiologist, James polyglot wife.


I always go for the gusto.

"Um...duh... It's OBVIOUS she's from the Eastern Indonesian island of Maluku."

"No, dumbass. She's Korean."


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 19, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I got a little crazy and went out and bought a new 4 wheeler...... trx420 . I have a ‘07 just like it but I may have killed it last week and I couldn’t control myself with all this spare time and a shit load of yard work to do.
> 
> Also fighting the wisteria. I hate this shit and elaeagus viney thorny mf.View attachment 4539420


Sweet! I wish I could grow wisteria or any other thing that isn't a mother fuckin' cactus out here. Ok pot I got....... but that's quite a production...... LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 19, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I always go for the gusto.
> 
> "Um...duh... It's OBVIOUS she's from the Eastern Indonesian island of Maluku."
> 
> "No, dumbass. She's Korean."


Does she know a good Korean BBQ? ;D asking for me and because I have no friends (I ate their trout)


----------



## Bareback (Apr 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Sweet! I wish I could grow wisteria or any other thing that isn't a mother fuckin' cactus out here. Ok pot I got....... but that's quite a production...... LOL


Sugar careful what you wish for, wisteria grows wild here and for a couple of weeks in the spring it’s beautiful but the rest of the year it’s a pain in the ass. And makes it impossible to cut down trees that are wrapped up in it. But it’s probably better than cactus.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 19, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I tell my wife I have "asian-dar". I can tell the race of any asian woman just by looking. She's full filipino.
> 
> SO, she asks me all the time, "look at my high school friend. what is she, huh?"
> 
> I'm never right.


I too have a gift of being able to mistakenly figure out the ancestry of the ladies. I have two friends who are sisters from Taiwan but they look nothing alike. One wanted to hook up and asked the other to talk to me but I thought she wanted to hook up and I said hell no ..... it got awkward.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 19, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Sugar careful what you wish for, wisteria grows wild here and for a couple of weeks in the spring it’s beautiful but the rest of the year it’s a pain in the ass. And makes it impossible to cut down trees that are wrapped up in it. But it’s probably better than cactus.


and Mojave Greens. You haven't lived until you go out for a stroll and have to run from those bastards. BTW did I mention I have a cute grandaughter in need of a husband? Your grandson looks very cute.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 19, 2020)

Fuck, I miss Korean BBQ so much...lol


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 19, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Fuck, I miss Korean BBQ so much...lol


Yeah, I have no doubt you could cook anything you crave, you are sort of a genius like that.


----------



## raratt (Apr 19, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Fuck, I miss Korean BBQ so much...lol


Korean BBQ sauce is on my shopping list, along with chili garlic sauce.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 19, 2020)

Before this stay at home stuff, my lady and I would go out for korean bbq like 3-4 times a month. Probably our favorite food. Along with sushi.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> Korean BBQ sauce is on my shopping list, along with chili garlic sauce.


It's.......... oh never mind. I miss my local joint, @Metasynth could cook it better but .......


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 19, 2020)

Another day of not doing much

I'm like a hummingbird in torpor


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> It's.......... oh never mind. I miss my local joint, @Metasynth could cook it better but .......


I mean, I can cook it there at the table, but I have no idea where to begin with some of those recipes. Of course, if I found some cute little old Korean grandma to give me her recipes, I might be able to produce something edible. But I'm happy enough just cooking the meat they've prepared that they bring to the table.

And my favorite go-to's are Oo-kook Korean BBQ in Koreatown here in LA, and Kimchi Korean BBQ in Santa Barbara on State Street. Though if I have the money and I don't feel like doing the cooking, I'm going to Kang Ho-dong Baekjeong in Koreatown on 6th....That place is like...it's just awesome.

Honorable mention is Galbi King in Venice, CA...That place is like $20 for AYCE dinner, full menu, and their Kimchi Stew is the best we've had.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 19, 2020)

First lawn cutting here today and it wasn't even my own...My buddy couldn't get his mower running so I gave him a hand with it and with a few other things around his house, like clogged rain gutters, then we went for a 5-6 mile bike ride...Yesterday we had 3-4" of snow, and today near 60 and not bad. Amazing how many people not wearing masks still. We stayed right out of the main park and took a side trail because of it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 19, 2020)

"buttucks" LOL


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 19, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4539499
> "buttucks" LOL


LOL..."ravange"





also












penis


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 20, 2020)

Happy 4/20


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 20, 2020)

while running errands for my mom yesterday she made me some comfort food. Gonna celebrate 420 with bbq chicken souvlaki, roasted potatoes and garlic rapini


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> while running errands for my mom yesterday she made me some comfort food. Gonna celebrate 420 with bbq chicken souvlaki, roasted potatoes and garlic rapini
> 
> View attachment 4539692


Oh yeah, I love garlic rapini with lemon zest and a spritz of lemon juice


----------



## manfredo (Apr 20, 2020)

There you go, making me hungry again  Never heard of chicken souvlaki but it sounds very similar to chicken spiedies, a local dish here...and only here I believe.









Grilled Chicken Spiedies


Forget everything you've learned about marinating chicken. The key to these grilled chicken skewers is to marinate the meat in olive oil, lemon juice, vinegar, herbs, and spices for several hours before grilling them to crispy, yet moist, perfection.




www.allrecipes.com









__





See You in ’23! | Spiedie Fest & Balloon Rally


See You in '23! Another fabulous year! People from across the country came to see our colorful hot air balloons, family entertainment, and three nights of exciting concerts. Thank you to everyone who attended the festival, the volunteers who helped keep it running, and all the sponsors who make...



www.spiediefest.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 20, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh yeah, I love garlic rapini with lemon zest and a spritz of lemon juice


I should try adding lemon, I've never done that. Her recipe calls for 1 clove garlic, kosher salt, olive oil and chili flakes.



manfredo said:


> There you go, making me hungry again  Never heard of chicken souvlaki but it sounds very similar to chicken spiedies, a local dish here...and only here I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds similar. It needs paprika, rosemarry and a smothering of tzatziki


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 20, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh yeah, I love garlic rapini with lemon zest and a spritz of lemon juice


and a nice glass of Chianti


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I should try adding lemon, I've never done that. Her recipe calls for 1 glove garlic, kosher salt, olive oil and chili flakes.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds similar. It needs paprika, rosemarry and a smothering of tzatziki


I get freaky for tzatziki.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I should try adding lemon, I've never done that. Her recipe calls for 1 glove garlic, kosher salt, olive oil and chili flakes.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds similar. It needs paprika, rosemarry and a smothering of tzatziki


Grandma used more garlic, the zest and a light spritz of lemon juice , the rest is identical. The lemon juice is for a slight tang, the zest gives most of the lemon effect


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 20, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I get freaky for tzatziki.


I get pushi for fresh sushi


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 20, 2020)

manfredo said:


> There you go, making me hungry again  Never heard of chicken souvlaki but it sounds very similar to chicken spiedies, a local dish here...and only here I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the language of origin for spiedie?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> What is the language of origin for spiedie?


The term "spiedie" is derived from the Italian _spiedo_ meaning spit.[1] The regional dish called _spiedini_ or _spidducci_ in Abruzzo, Italy, most closely resembling spiedie, uses cubes or balls of goat meat, lamb, chicken or beef on a skewer.









Spiedie - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> The term "spiedie" is derived from the Italian _spiedo_ meaning spit.[1] The regional dish called _spiedini_ or _spidducci_ in Abruzzo, Italy, most closely resembling spiedie, uses cubes or balls of goat meat, lamb, chicken or beef on a skewer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool; thanks!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 20, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Grandma used more garlic, the zest and a light spritz of lemon juice , the rest is identical. The lemon juice is for a slight tang, the zest gives most of the lemon effect


My mom uses a lot of garlic and onions when she cooks. I ask her to dial it back a bit for me. I'll try adding some lemon tonight. 



Bobby schmeckle said:


> I get freaky for tzatziki.


I make my own fresh tzatziki... none of that store bought crap.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> My mom uses a lot of garlic and onions when she cooks. I ask her to dial it back a bit for me. I'll try adding some lemon tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Recipe piacere?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 20, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Recipe piacere?


1 cup Greek yogurt
1/2 large unpeeled cucumber
2 cloves minced garlic
1 tbsp white vinegar
2 tbsp extra virgin olive oil
1 tbsp minced fresh dill

mix yogurt, garlic, vinegar and olive oil and let sit in your fridge overnight. Grate cucumber then drain through sieve. Mix in cucumber juice, fresh dill and serve. I like to put a little swirl of olive oil and dill on top so it looks nice.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> 1 cup Greek yogurt
> 1/2 large unpeeled cucumber
> 2 cloves minced garlic
> 1 tbsp white vinegar
> ...


Oh yeah, and a sprinkle of pignolis would be delightful


----------



## manfredo (Apr 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Cool; thanks!


I didn't know that myself...This area was a "melting pot" of immigrants off all types, and still is actually. Home of EJ Shoes and IBM, back in the day. Now it's a SUNY college town.

Well, made it to the hospital to see the plastic surgeon about my mole this a.m. ....You can't even get in the door without an appt. They are removing it tomorrow morning, Dr. said I'll have a 2" scar....Well, this could explain why I have had swollen glands for 6+ months...Yikes!

The one thing I was surprised about was they didn't take my temperature...They started too, but I was wearing a mask and the nurse said I could refuse it, so I did...They did make me remove my gloves for an oxygen test though.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 20, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I get freaky.


FIFY


----------



## raratt (Apr 20, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> LOL..."ravange"
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> It's best when it's cold.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 20, 2020)

Here we goooo.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 20, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4540227
> Here we goooo.


did you start your own seed company?


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 20, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4540227
> Here we goooo.


T.W.A. lol og mo fo.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> did you start your own seed company?


It kinda looks that way.

One night after eating 5 grams of mushrooms, the drawing of Joe Exotic I did began talking telepathically to me. He told me it was time.

So, I did the only logical thing one can do when a gay, meth-loving, tiger wrangling redneck speaks to you on psychedelics...

I LISTENED.


----------



## raratt (Apr 20, 2020)

Went to DG to get beer, 30 packs on sale again and I got the insider info on when TP is delivered. Tweaked the security light sensitivity so it hopefully won't be on as much. Picked up some super burritos from the local taqueria. Buds and suds time.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 20, 2020)

It's almost here. 

4:20 4/20/2020


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 20, 2020)

Mohican said:


> It's almost here.
> 
> 4:20 4/20/2020


You're 5 hours late!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 20, 2020)

Mohican said:


> It's almost here.
> 
> 4:20 4/20/2020





MICHI-CAN said:


> You're 5 hours late!!


An hour and 10 minutes early.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 20, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> An hour and 10 minutes early.


I just wanted him to scratch his head and double check the timezones. LOL. Fire in the hole.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 20, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> It kinda looks that way.
> 
> One night after eating 5 grams of mushrooms, the drawing of Joe Exotic I did began talking telepathically to me. He told me it was time.
> 
> ...


lol I can never tell if you're being serious or not.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 20, 2020)

Welcome to the club!


----------



## ismann (Apr 20, 2020)

Spark it up!


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 20, 2020)

it's time!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I can never tell if you're being serious or not.


Unfortunately, that one is dead serious.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 20, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Unfortunately, that one is dead serious.


well in that case congratulations!


----------



## manfredo (Apr 20, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Unfortunately, that one is dead serious.


It is wise to pay attention when you are in touch with the other side!! And a seed business is a great idea....I see the potential for huge profits! Yes, congratulations!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 20, 2020)

Missed 420 proper... that’s too early to get high anyway. Rolled a big blended joint of chocolate mint og, LSD, gorilla zkittlez and northern lights to celebrate. Time to get messed up!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 20, 2020)

manfredo said:


> It is wise to pay attention when you are in touch with the other side!! And a seed business is a great idea....I see the potential for huge profits! Yes, congratulations!!


It has negative and positives. Blatant capitalism when labled and registered.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 20, 2020)

I started digging in. Hoping for a nice summer.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 20, 2020)

Dreaming1 said:


> I started digging in. Hoping for a nice summer.View attachment 4540279


That is some nice looking soil my friend.
+

Now to just keep the wildlife outta your patch.


----------



## raratt (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 20, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That is some nice looking soil my friend.
> +
> 
> Now to just keep the wildlife outta your patch.


Is that appreciation or mongering?


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 20, 2020)

That bad fish art tho...

Insert *chefs kiss meme* here (help me out people, too lazy to google stuff rn)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 20, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Is that appreciation or mongering?


It's good looking dirt - could use a bit of pearlite & some extras, just saying it looks like a good spot though I'd nip some of the smaller stuff in the immediate.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 20, 2020)

Ahhhhhh 4:20 was fire!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 20, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It's good looking dirt - could use a bit of pearlite & some extras, just saying it looks like a good spot though I'd nip some of the smaller stuff in the immediate.


Just a poke. I got 6-12" dump truck topsoil from the early 70's. Not the gold in your backyard so to speak. LOL.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 20, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Ahhhhhh 4:20 was fire!
> 
> View attachment 4540330


OOUUCCHH!


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 20, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That is some nice looking soil my friend.
> +
> 
> Now to just keep the wildlife outta your patch.


Thanks. I had nothing to do with it. 6-8" top soil/dark clay (here...), then red clay forever. I wish I had started composting here decades back, but the laws just recently changed for me. I still can't believe that my fellow voters stood up and told the government how to do the job they're supposed to be doing. Like representing the will of the people. Now if they would quit voting these losers in and vote someone in who will help push
Forward instead of our traditional move of running backwards. Rant Rant...I'm going to put some trees down on the low sides and start building amended soil up. 
Wildlife is a problem for sure. Damn kids...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 20, 2020)

Dreaming1 said:


> Thanks. I had nothing to do with it. 6-8" top soil/dark clay (here...), then red clay forever. I wish I had started composting here decades back, but the laws just recently changed for me. I still can't believe that my fellow voters stood up and told the government how to do the job they're supposed to be doing. Like representing the will of the people. Now if they would quit voting these losers in and vote someone in who will help push
> Forward instead of our traditional move of running backwards. Rant Rant...I'm going to put some trees down on the low sides and start building amended soil up.
> Wildlife is a problem for sure. Damn kids...


G/L in your gardening.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 20, 2020)

Dreaming1 said:


> Thanks. I had nothing to do with it. 6-8" top soil/dark clay (here...), then red clay forever. I wish I had started composting here decades back, but the laws just recently changed for me. I still can't believe that my fellow voters stood up and told the government how to do the job they're supposed to be doing. Like representing the will of the people. Now if they would quit voting these losers in and vote someone in who will help push
> Forward instead of our traditional move of running backwards. Rant Rant...I'm going to put some trees down on the low sides and start building amended soil up.
> Wildlife is a problem for sure. Damn kids...


Kids don't have enough "wildlife" left to not be a problem.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 20, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> and Mojave Greens. You haven't lived until you go out for a stroll and have to run from those bastards. BTW did I mention I have a cute grandaughter in need of a husband? Your grandson looks very cute.


Cute yes, but he is a rascal. Come to think of it .......he’s more like me every day. His mom told us yesterday that he has started saying “ shit “ and my asked “ where did he hear that “ so my daughter instantly threw me under the bus.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 20, 2020)

Dreaming1 said:


> Thanks. I had nothing to do with it. 6-8" top soil/dark clay (here...), then red clay forever. I wish I had started composting here decades back, but the laws just recently changed for me. I still can't believe that my fellow voters stood up and told the government how to do the job they're supposed to be doing. Like representing the will of the people. Now if they would quit voting these losers in and vote someone in who will help push
> Forward instead of our traditional move of running backwards. Rant Rant...I'm going to put some trees down on the low sides and start building amended soil up.
> Wildlife is a problem for sure. Damn kids...


This is great stuff...I always use it in veg, the first months or so, and by the time the plants get big and smelly, deer & rabbits don't like it anyways. It doesn't deter all critters however...a woodchuck will still munch it or just pull it out to piss you off, lol...









Liquid Fence 32 oz. Ready-to-Use Deer and Rabbit Repellent HG-71126-2


Don't let animals have the pick of the garden before you can. Deer, rabbits, moles and other four-legged pests enjoy your lawn and landscape as much as you do - hit them in the nose so they won't come



www.homedepot.com


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 20, 2020)

manfredo said:


> This is great stuff...I always use it in veg, the first months or so, and by the time the plants get big and smelly, deer & rabbits don't like it anyways. It doesn't deter all critters however...a woodchuck will still munch it or just pull it out to piss you off, lol...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I boil 3 eggs for four minutes, add to a 1 gal. junk garden sprayer, add 1Tbsp neem oil, 1Tbsp clove oil, 1Tbsp cinnamon oil and 2 Tbsp dishsoap. Set in sun for a week. Spray plants. Deer won't eat it. Ornamental asian fragrant lillies to prove it.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 20, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I boil 3 eggs for four minutes, add to a 1 gal. junk garden sprayer, add 1Tbsp neem oil, 1Tbsp clove oil, 1Tbsp cinnamon oil and 2 Tbsp dishsoap. Set in sun for a week. Spray plants. Deer won't eat it. Ornamental asian fragrant lillies to prove it.


I love those fragrant lilies. Intoxicating.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 20, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> It kinda looks that way.
> 
> One night after eating 5 grams of mushrooms, the drawing of Joe Exotic I did began talking telepathically to me. He told me it was time.
> 
> ...


Everything you sent me is looking fabulous! 
Today a whitesnake got repotted from 2 gallon bag straight to 7 gallon cloth pot -- she's a beast!  
And every single one of the _Alien Fuck Berry_ seeds sprouted.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 20, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Everything you sent me is looking fabulous!
> Today a whitesnake got repotted from 2 gallon bag straight to 7 gallon cloth pot -- she's a beast!
> And every single one of the _Alien Fuck Berry_ seeds sprouted.


Awesome bro. You were the first person I sent anything to. The BBC is in the mail (blackberry cake). 

But the BBC is a pretty good name


----------



## manfredo (Apr 20, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Awesome bro. You were the first person I sent anything to. The BBC is in the mail (blackberry cake).
> 
> But the BBC is a pretty good name


OK, if you cross BBC with Putang, what might you have??


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 21, 2020)

manfredo said:


> OK, if you cross BBC with Putang, what might you have??


Creampie


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 21, 2020)

Harvested a lil bit. Put down nematodes all over the backyard. Will do the front at sunset. Time for a blunt.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 21, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Harvested a lil bit. Put down nematodes all over the backyard. Will do the front at sunset. Time for a blunt.


Yeah I need to start killing things. I have a seed table that's refusing to wait.


----------



## raratt (Apr 21, 2020)

Planted the tomatoes and ops checked the drip lines, they work fine. Splurged on some Alaskan Amber ale as an attitude adjuster tonight. Pork chops and fresh asparagus for dinner. Buds and suds time.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> Planted the tomatoes and ops checked the drip lines, they work fine. Splurged on some Alaskan Amber ale as an attitude adjuster tonight. Pork chops and fresh asparagus for dinner. Buds and suds time.


asparagus pee heehee


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 21, 2020)

I took a shower.


----------



## raratt (Apr 21, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I took a shower.


I know.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> I know.


But did you know before I told you?


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 21, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> But did you know before I told you?


I knew before you told him.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 21, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I took a shower.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Apr 21, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4541390View attachment 4541391View attachment 4541392


I'd eat that.


----------



## raratt (Apr 21, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> But did you know before I told you?


Yes.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 21, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4541390View attachment 4541391View attachment 4541392


#Badfish


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> Yes.


My tell?


----------



## raratt (Apr 21, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> My tell?


I'm sorry you don't have the clearance for that information.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 21, 2020)

Hey, I had a Secret clearance - can I get in the club?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 21, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Hey, I had a Secret clearance - can I get in the club?


So much for social distancing.


----------



## raratt (Apr 21, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Hey, I had a Secret clearance - can I get in the club?


TS/SCI nope.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> TS/SCI nope.


I really didn't want to know that stuff anyway.


----------



## raratt (Apr 21, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I really didn't want to know that stuff anyway.


I had my fingers on the pulse of the recon community...lol.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 22, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4541390View attachment 4541391View attachment 4541392


Nice boat! 
What's the max weight capacity on that bad boy?

Do you have to deflate it for transport? (Like a big green penis.)


----------



## raratt (Apr 22, 2020)

I cleaned out the plastics cabinet of lids that have no bowls. Going to gather up all the tools I have left where I used them and put them back in the tool box.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 22, 2020)

Siberian tomatoes -- that need some cal-mag.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> I cleaned out the plastics cabinet of lids that have no bowls. Going to gather up all the tools I have left where I used them and put them back in the tool box.


I try to keep the tools in the box but it happens.....man that drives me nuts LOL when the project takes less time than finding the tools for it!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 22, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Siberian tomatoes -- that need some cal-mag.
> View attachment 4542090


Looks like bag seed


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 22, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Siberian tomatoes -- that need some cal-mag.
> View attachment 4542090


Probably need to flush 'em.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Probably need to flush 'em.


For sure!
Cal-mag and a 4 week flush will fix these plants in a jiffy. 
-- edit --
Side note - all of that black stuff on the deck is bong ash. 
My bong has a removable bowl so I just blow the ash out when I'm done. EZ-PZ


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 22, 2020)

@Bobby schmeckle your boat looks way easier to transport than my old bass raider. 
Here's a pic from the internet (not mine). 

It was very stable and tracked way better than my flat aluminum boat. 
But it was heavy and hard to maneuver & load into the truck by myself. (I preferred to fish alone most of the time.)


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 22, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nice boat!
> What's the max weight capacity on that bad boy?
> 
> Do you have to deflate it for transport? (Like a big green penis.)


It’s a 2 man raft, the outcast striker. I think it’s rated for 500 pounds? The marina is closed so we can’t get the bass boat in. Desperate times call for desperate measures. We transported it mostly filled and then got it penis hard right before launching it


----------



## Mohican (Apr 22, 2020)

Don't penises shrink in cold water?


----------



## raratt (Apr 22, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Siberian tomatoes -- that need some cal-mag.
> View attachment 4542090


Looks like the Chernobyl strain.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> @Bobby schmeckle your boat looks way easier to transport than my old bass raider.
> Here's a pic from the internet (not mine).
> View attachment 4542117
> It was very stable and tracked way better than my flat aluminum boat.
> But it was heavy and hard to maneuver & load into the truck by myself. (I preferred to fish alone most of the time.)


“I’ve got a trolling rig and I know how to use it!”


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> Looks like the Chernobyl strain.


Polonium deficiency


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Don't penises shrink in cold water?


There’s that new product from a collaboration between the firms that make V iagra and W oolite. I think it’s called Cold Cock (CockSoaker washed out in the final round)


----------



## raratt (Apr 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> There’s that new product from a collaboration between the firms that make V iagra and W oolite. I think it’s called Cold Cock (CockSoaker washed out in the final round)


cold cocked
cold cocked (verb) The state of having been blown by someone with a mouth full of ice.
I was cold cocked last night.
She put me on my back and cold cocked me.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 22, 2020)

Love 'dat cock!

     ​


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 22, 2020)

Sorry to break your chain. Actually prejudiced on distillates. Clear only for me. And the only rooster involved better be mine. But a little recap of having done something positive today. Drove 30+ miles with my boy to friends family blueberry farm. Got two 30 gal. totes full of well seasoned berry bush mulch and a rooted cutting for the kid to raise. Stopped at a couple I know in their mid 70's going home. Glad we did. Boy mowed their lawn and burned the trash while I got our Tp and made a store run for them. Gave them an Oz. Although I think the milk and TP were more appreciated. Check in on people. You ever know. Got another 30 gal tote of starter mix by cleaning the floor under another friends tray filling conveyor in their greenhouses. So we are ready to plant 1440 gift plants for donation. Also found homes for 3 lemon tree saplings and planted the berry bush. "HAPPY EARTH DAY!" Hope you planted something.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> “I’ve got a trolling rig and I know how to use it!”


At one point I actually had dual trolling motors on the ol' Ass Raider Bass Raider. 
Front & back 
-- edit --
There are lakes here that don't allow gas motors and a couple of 40s work great! 
I could do circles around the guys in pontoon boats w/waders & fins.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 22, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> At one point I actually had dual trolling motors on the ol' Ass Raider Bass Raider.
> Front & back


We just tied an ear of corn to our belt loop and went to the bar.


----------



## raratt (Apr 23, 2020)

Found some TP today, it's even our brand and didn't have to leave town to get it. Stocked up on beer to reduce my time in the store. Picked up the wife's meds and filled up for $2.39 a gallon. Not a brand name gas station, but whatever. I should go pull more weeds, but they will be there tomorrow.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> Found some TP today, it's even our brand and didn't have to leave town to get it. Stocked up on beer to reduce my time in the store. Picked up the wife's meds and filled up for $2.39 a gallon. Not a brand name gas station, but whatever. I should go pull more weeds, but they will be there tomorrow.


Second store this week had a full stock of tp. Brand name this time. Gas came up from $1.29 to $1.49. Just need to find ISO and have a reasonably priced dirt monger open up again.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 23, 2020)

Now that it's above 90 I figured it was time to haul out my 100% Shetland Wool sweater and start knitting on it again


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> Found some TP today, it's even our brand and didn't have to leave town to get it. Stocked up on beer to reduce my time in the store. Picked up the wife's meds and filled up for $2.39 a gallon. Not a brand name gas station, but whatever. I should go pull more weeds, but they will be there tomorrow.


Pulled a couple junipers still have 3-4 more. Heard a humming hird. Spring is on bitches but I feel like we got at least one more snow, probably on mother's day.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Now that it's above 90 I figured it was time to haul out my 100% Shetland Wool sweater and start knitting on it again
> View attachment 4543303


Certain people could probably get more use out of it, make the sleeves extra long please.


----------



## raratt (Apr 23, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Pulled a couple junipers still have 3-4 more. Heard a humming hird. Spring is on bitches but I feel like we got at least one more snow, probably on mother's day.


I don't think that will be a problem around here. Junipers always smell like cat piss to me.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 23, 2020)

I cooked.... fried pork chops, Lima beans and Mac & Cheese .......jalapeño cornbread. Sorry I didn’t take a picture but it was good, the best pork chops I’ve ever cooked.

Rain and storms all day and now I’m thinking early bedtime. I’m bored af and don’t want to watch tv any more.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Apr 23, 2020)

Nothing worth telling anyone about. Freaking ground hogs day again.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 23, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I cooked.... fried pork chops, Lima beans and Mac & Cheese .......jalapeño cornbread. Sorry I didn’t take a picture but it was good, the best pork chops I’ve ever cooked.
> 
> Rain and storms all day and now I’m thinking early bedtime. I’m bored af and don’t want to watch tv any more.


Must be the storms that came through earlier and more to come tonight. Tornado touched down close to where my little one lives. Not like same neighborhood but relatively. Close enough. We are under a watch right now throughout the night.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> I don't think that will be a problem around here. Junipers always smell like cat piss to me.
> View attachment 4543306


We grew paper whites indoors this year and they smelled like cat piss.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 23, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Certain people could probably get more use out of it, make the sleeves extra long please.


Yeah, living in the mojave it wasn't exactly a smart choice.


----------



## raratt (Apr 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah, living in the mojave it wasn't exactly a smart choice.


Skiing at Mt Waterman?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> Skiing at Mt Waterman?


LOL Nope Mt Baldy, I like God 
PS that was the point, it has most of the lanolin left in the sheep's wool so it's waterproof.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 23, 2020)

What a weird day.

Edit: Annie, no i did t eat the trout. And FUCK NO I didn’t eat the others


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 23, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4543449View attachment 4543450View attachment 4543453View attachment 4543454
> What a weird day.
> 
> Edit: Annie, no i did t eat the trout. And FUCK NO I didn’t eat the others


NOT EVEN THE FUCKING CATFISH???????? you are killing me dude


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> NOT EVEN THE FUCKING CATFISH???????? you are killing me dude


ESPECIALLY not that slimy, meth addicted, disease-ridden loan shark of a fish.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 23, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4543449View attachment 4543450View attachment 4543453View attachment 4543454
> What a weird day.
> 
> Edit: Annie, no i did t eat the trout. And FUCK NO I didn’t eat the others


Dude I was thinking beer batter and catfish nuggets...course beer..with that..


----------



## raratt (Apr 23, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> ESPECIALLY not that slimy, meth addicted, disease-ridden loan shark of a fish.


Cold clean water catfish taste great, some beer batter and it's on...lol. Ya hafta nail them to a tree and peel their skin off.


----------



## raratt (Apr 23, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Dude I was thinking beer batter and catfish nuggets...course beer..with that..


Great minds.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> Cold clean water catfish taste great, some beer batter and it's on...lol. Ya hafta nail them to a tree and peel their skin off.


Pith and peel


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> Great minds.


Ya know it...


----------



## instg8ter (Apr 23, 2020)

Finished finishing my kitchen backsplash. Can’t get the butcher block for counter til May 15th. oh yeah Mich, we are getting shut down til May 15.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> Cold clean water catfish taste great, some beer batter and it's on...lol. Ya hafta nail them to a tree and peel their skin off.


Actually hit them with a hammer and skin....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 23, 2020)

instg8ter said:


> Finished finishing my kitchen backsplash. Can’t get the butcher block for counter til May 15th. oh yeah Mich, we are getting shut down til May 15. View attachment 4543482View attachment 4543483


You do the work yourself? Just curious.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 23, 2020)

Please keep mind I am bout 8 beers in and 2 bowls of indica...js


----------



## instg8ter (Apr 23, 2020)

Actually the wife did it wanted her to get involved so I showed her how.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 23, 2020)

instg8ter said:


> Finished finishing my kitchen backsplash. Can’t get the butcher block for counter til May 15th. oh yeah Mich, we are getting shut down til May 15. View attachment 4543482View attachment 4543483


Gorgeous backsplash and really wrong choice of range.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 23, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4543449View attachment 4543450View attachment 4543453View attachment 4543454
> What a weird day.
> 
> Edit: Annie, no i did t eat the trout. And FUCK NO I didn’t eat the others


I would have definitely eaten the crappie.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 23, 2020)

instg8ter said:


> View attachment 4543503View attachment 4543504View attachment 4543505View attachment 4543506View attachment 4543507View attachment 4543508View attachment 4543509View attachment 4543510View attachment 4543512Actually the wife did it wanted her to get involved so I showed her how.


Sweet props to the wife...and u..Nice work...


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 23, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I would have definitely eaten the crappie.


Your just hungry....


----------



## instg8ter (Apr 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Gorgeous backsplash and really wrong choice of range.


Have new Viking on order.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 23, 2020)

instg8ter said:


> Have new Viking on order.


I'm looking forward to those pics! Which one?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 23, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Your just hungry....


Crappie are actually good eatin'. 
White bass & yellow perch too. 

Mmm... loves me some panfish.

Ok now I'm hungry.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 23, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Crappie are actually good eatin'.
> White bass & yellow perch too.
> 
> Mmm... loves me some panfish.
> ...


Sucker  j/k....

I am to now.....sob..hate it when that happens


----------



## manfredo (Apr 23, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I cooked.... fried pork chops, Lima beans and Mac & Cheese .......jalapeño cornbread. Sorry I didn’t take a picture but it was good, the best pork chops I’ve ever cooked.
> 
> Rain and storms all day and now I’m thinking early bedtime. I’m bored af and don’t want to watch tv any more.


I made some kick ass pork chops tonight myself. I use to always bake or grill them, but lately I have been frying them, after seasoning, then dip in flour, egg, breading, and I will never bake another pork chop again. Thin ones work the best.

Then of course, applesauce. After seeing the Brady Bunch kid pork chops and applesauce bit, I been craving it ever since! Awesomeness!!!


----------



## Bareback (Apr 23, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Must be the storms that came through earlier and more to come tonight. Tornado touched down close to where my little one lives. Not like same neighborhood but relatively. Close enough. We are under a watch right now throughout the night.


I was looking at fb with the wife and I saw some trees being blown over in Jacksonville but wasn’t sure if it was your state or mine. I hope y’all are good, last week a bad tornado passed a couple of miles to the north of my daughter, I was watching it on the weather channel and talking to her on the phone.... she’s sitting on her porch smoking a cig like nothing but the next day she sends some pics saying “ holy shit I should have listened we could have been killed “.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 23, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I made some kick ass pork chops tonight myself. I use to always bake or grill them, but lately I have been frying them, after seasoning, then dip in flour, egg, breading, and I will never bake another pork chop again. Thin ones work the best.
> 
> Then of course, applesauce. After seeing the Brady Bunch kid pork chops and applesauce bit, I been craving it ever since! Awesomeness!!!


That’s pretty much what I do to , peanut oil.... pat dry, seasoning , flower , egg wash , flower, then slide’em in , pull’em out a little sea salt. Ohh yeah.


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 23, 2020)

Well I’m finally got let out of the basement sucks going in when it’s dark and coming out when it’s dark. Beers and bongs it’s Friday, well here at least and only 6 New corona cases in this city yesterday yay vico


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 23, 2020)

Oh and no phone reception I’m missing out on all the penis jokes


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 24, 2020)

Had a pair of visitors come by this morning. I tried throwing some bread at him but he was having none of it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 24, 2020)

Got the one on the roof to eat some bread. Never thought I'd be so bored that I'd go outside to play with geese.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Had a pair of visitors come by this morning. I tried throwing some bread at him but he was having none of it.
> 
> View attachment 4543749
> 
> View attachment 4543748


Fuck those flying shitbags! I'd love to have a place on a lake..........but those vile things!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Got the one on the roof to eat some bread. Never thought I'd be so bored that I'd go outside to play with geese.
> 
> View attachment 4543773
> View attachment 4543772


I've been choking the chicken... not sure it's anything like playing with geese 

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 24, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Fuck those flying shitbags! I'd love to have a place on a lake..........but those vile things!


They're the first guests I've had in 40 days. Gotta be a good host and make sure they have something to eat. 

I won't be the one who has to clean up the poop. 



shrxhky420 said:


> I've been choking the chicken... not sure it's anything like playing with geese
> 
> SH420


You'd probably be in for the fight of your life if you tried to choke one of them... a little s&m action.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Got the one on the roof to eat some bread. Never thought I'd be so bored that I'd go outside to play with geese.
> 
> View attachment 4543773
> View attachment 4543772


Based on the size they look like a lot of people have been bored.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 24, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Based on the size they look like a lot of people have been bored.


I think the one on the roof was a pregnant female. She was a lot bigger than the other one in the parking lot.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 24, 2020)

Just got the call from the surgeons office regarding the mole he cut out of me Tuesday a.m......Benign...I was sweating it because he said "I don't have a good feeling about this one" as he was cutting it out. I don't know why the fuck doctors do this...I've had them say similar in the past. Maybe they are preparing us for the worst, or just no bedside manner. Thank God...I did chemo twice already and that was more than enough!!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Just got the call from the surgeons office regarding the mole he cut out of me Tuesday a.m......Benign...I was sweating it because he said "I don't have a good feeling about this one" as he was cutting it out. I don't know why the fuck doctors do this...I've had them say similar in the past. Maybe they are preparing us for the worst, or just no bedside manner. Thank God...I did chemo twice already and that was more than enough!!


I'm glad it was benign, congratulations.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> They're the first guests I've had in 40 days. Gotta be a good host and make sure they have something to eat.
> 
> I won't be the one who has to clean up the poop.
> 
> ...


Place I went to grad school, the residence was golf course adjacent, with a pond at the boundary. The pond was surrounded by a minefield of goose poo, size of half-smoked cigars and with an amazing tenacity on the sole of a sneaker. That militated against moonlight walks.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 24, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Just got the call from the surgeons office regarding the mole he cut out of me Tuesday a.m......Benign...I was sweating it because he said "I don't have a good feeling about this one" as he was cutting it out. I don't know why the fuck doctors do this...I've had them say similar in the past. Maybe they are preparing us for the worst, or just no bedside manner. Thank God...I did chemo twice already and that was more than enough!!


Mama had acquaintances who went to the big med school in Vienna. She told the tale passed on to her by a resident, where the instructor called his interns in on a gynecological case with the soothing words “gather ‘round y’all GOTTA see this!”


----------



## manfredo (Apr 24, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'm glad it was benign, congratulations.


Thank you!!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> They're the first guests I've had in 40 days. Gotta be a good host and make sure they have something to eat.
> 
> I won't be the one who has to clean up the poop.
> 
> ...


***Clears Throat*** Did you know that some Toronto area migrant Geese move to James bay for summer moulting? Adult geese are monogamous for their relatively long lives. Candadian Geese also form gangs and are known to be extremely violent. They fly in a "V" formation not only for efficiency, but also as an intimidation tactic. The first Mayor of the town of Opasatika, Ontario was in all actuality, a goose. William Shatner (famous Candadian) owns a pair of the geese, named Delilah and Eustice.

You're welcome.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Place I went to grad school, the residence was golf course adjacent, with a pond at the boundary. The pond was surrounded by a minefield of goose poo, size of half-smoked cigars and with an amazing tenacity on the sole of a sneaker. That militated against moonlight walks.


lol I feel for you. I had to abandon a nice pair of white flip flops because of goose poop. 



Bobby schmeckle said:


> ***Clears Throat*** Did you know that some Toronto area migrant Geese move to James bay for summer moulting? Adult geese are monogamous for their relatively long lives. Candadian Geese also form gangs and are known to be extremely violent. They fly in a "V" formation not only for efficiency, but also as an intimidation tactic. The first Mayor of the town of Opasatika, Ontario was in all actuality, a goose. William Shatner (famous Candadian) owns a pair of the geese, named Delilah and Eustice.
> 
> You're welcome.


I knew they were monogamous and mean... and William Shatner should be our Governor General, not to take anything away from Julie Payette.


----------



## ismann (Apr 24, 2020)

I haven't been hot since I left Tampa... until today. No humidity at least.


----------



## raratt (Apr 24, 2020)

Went to the commissary and found pretty much everything we needed. Have enough TP, paper towels and kleenex to last quite awhile. Choice rib steaks were $6.75 a pound so I stocked up on them. Ham wasn't such a deal, but I picked one up anyway. Holding down the couch for a bit before buds and suds time, getting a little warm outside.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 24, 2020)

Today was a busy day. I didn't do much other than manage things. I did get on the computer early this morning and pounded out a few emails and placed a couple orders to some suppliers. 
Early this morning a contractor showed up to install our front door that was kicked in back when our neighbors house caught fire. The door looks awesome but I need to get new handles. 
Well, as soon as the door guy showed up, I had to take mamashark to the hospital to have a minor surgery done on her thumb. So I drove her to san jose, it should have been 1hr from time of arrival to dismissal. Well it took way longer than it should have so I left mamashark there and headed back home to get more work done. 
A few weeks ago, dog groomer was scheduled so had to get home for that too.
The pet groomer showed up to beautify my doggos.
I then left to go pick up mamashark from the hospital.
As I got home, the groomer was finishing up the 2nd cocker. Paid her and ran off to home depot to get hardware for the door... turns out they didn't have what I needed but got something for the interim. Brought that home so door guy could finish up. 
Then I had to run to the grocery store, get this and that come home wipe it all down and put it away. 
In all of that I was able to maintain a decent high.



SH420


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 24, 2020)

Neighbor's house catches fire, and your door gets kicked in. There is a story here


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 24, 2020)

Oops, I meant to post the doggos too.

Before 



After 



SH420


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

Man I dont check this thread for a couple days and I'm 10 pages back. Bunch of active pot heads. I've done all kinds of shit during this quarantine. I've sat on my couch, a chair. The floor for a little. It's a party over here


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 24, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Man I dont check this thread for a couple days and I'm 10 pages back. Bunch of active pot heads. I've done all kinds of shit during this quarantine. I've sat on my couch, a chair. The floor for a little. It's a party over here


Let me know when you get into our neck of woods after the plague - we'll sit on the floor & party.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Neighbor's house catches fire, and your door gets kicked in. There is a story here


So did both gates on the side of the house that burned. 

Ok, front door was kicked in by 1 neighbor unsure weather we were home or not. No one was home and it just so happened the front door was unlocked, so kicking the door in wasn't necessary. Lol.

The other neighbor ran through both of our gates to get to the backyard (could've run through the already kicked in front door) to try and hose down our house. 
So far 25k or so in damages to our house from the fire. 
Fire from the backyard, there was a fence but it's gone and still is, 



Next morning after some cleaning 



Front door 



One of 2 gates



SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 24, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> So did both gates on the side of the house that burned.
> 
> Ok, front door was kicked in by 1 neighbor unsure weather we were home or not. No one was home and it just so happened the front door was unlocked, so kicking the door in wasn't necessary. Lol.
> 
> ...


If they were trying to help I would not fault them.
Had you been home & asleep could have very well saved lives.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 24, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> So did both gates on the side of the house that burned.
> 
> Ok, front door was kicked in by 1 neighbor unsure weather we were home or not. No one was home and it just so happened the front door was unlocked, so kicking the door in wasn't necessary. Lol.
> 
> ...


So the neighbors were just trying to make sure y’all were ok? Fire will get a person really amped up....trust me.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 24, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If they were trying to help I would not fault them.
> Had you been home & asleep could have very well saved lives.





Bareback said:


> So the neighbors were just trying to make sure y’all were ok? Fire will get a person really amped up....trust me.


Actually we gave our neighbors huge hugs and lots of penis for their heroism. 
There was no ill will towards either one of them. We love our neighbors. 

SH420


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Let me know when you get into our neck of woods after the plague - we'll sit on the floor & party.


Spin the bottle. Sodomy edition


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 24, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> So did both gates on the side of the house that burned.
> 
> Ok, front door was kicked in by 1 neighbor unsure weather we were home or not. No one was home and it just so happened the front door was unlocked, so kicking the door in wasn't necessary. Lol.
> 
> ...


Nice that the Radio Flyer survived


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 24, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Spin the bottle. Sodomy edition


Truth or squeal (lahk a pig)


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 24, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> So did both gates on the side of the house that burned.
> 
> Ok, front door was kicked in by 1 neighbor unsure weather we were home or not. No one was home and it just so happened the front door was unlocked, so kicking the door in wasn't necessary. Lol.
> 
> ...


Shit that's nuts! Everyone ok in their family?


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Truth or squeal (lahk a pig)


Mmmmhmmmm


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 24, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Shit that's nuts! Everyone ok in their family?


Yeah they're all fine. Not that this is important but nobody wants them back. Long story but, they are that 1 on the block. 
But I digress, yes they are fine. 

SH420


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 24, 2020)

Shiiiiiiit..... I'm just happy noone called out my "canadian goose" facts. 2/3 of them were made up as I typed.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 24, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Yeah they're all fine. Not that this is important but nobody wants them back. Long story but, *they are that 1 on the block.*
> 
> SH420


You washed your hands and showered I hope?


----------



## Bareback (Apr 24, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Yeah they're all fine. Not that this is important but nobody wants them back. Long story but, they are that 1 on the block.
> But I digress, yes they are fine.
> 
> SH420


I guess the most important thing is that you and your family are doing well.

If you don’t mind me asking, how does a front door and two gates add up to 25,000$ . I’m in construction and I’m thinking I need to retire to your neighborhood. I could probably do a job like that in about a day, install the door in about three hours plus the first coat of paint then one gate then the next coat of paint then the next gate and then clean up. But I’m assuming the fire did other damage also???


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Shiiiiiiit..... I'm just happy noone called out my "canadian goose" facts. 2/3 of them were made up as I typed.


When I was in 9th grade I did a 10 minute presentation about a llama farm... that I completely made up.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 24, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Shiiiiiiit..... I'm just happy noone called out my "canadian goose" facts. 2/3 of them were made up as I typed.


But you flushed so all good.......


----------



## ismann (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm ripped.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 24, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I guess the most important thing is that you and your family are doing well.
> 
> If you don’t mind me asking, how does a front door and two gates add up to 25,000$ . I’m in construction and I’m thinking I need to retire to your neighborhood. I could probably do a job like that in about a day, install the door in about three hours plus the first coat of paint then one gate then the next coat of paint then the next gate and then clean up. But I’m assuming the fire did other damage also???


Well there's the fence that needs to he replaced, the trellis 10x14 that needs to replaced as well (8.5k just for that). Plus the landscaping that was destroyed and outdoor furniture.... 
and then we need to either replace or clean 100% of our items. They'll come in and clean the ducts, walls, ceilings and floors. Repaint walls and ceilings and replace carpet. And clean or scrap whatever we decide on. Furniture and on and on...

We should have been out for the cleaning 
a while back but our insurance agent fucked up and didn't mention anything for a long while.

So now things next door are getting cleaned up, they want us out of our house for 2 to 3 weeks to clean up in here. but with covid cruising around we don't want to hotel it or whatever. So, that's how you start racking up the dollars. 

SH420


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

ismann said:


> I'm ripped.


Fucking jacked bro


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 24, 2020)

Picked up a pizza 

 



SH420


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Picked up a pizza
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you ever put it back down?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Oops, I meant to post the doggos too.
> 
> Before
> 
> ...


They look so nice and cool! Mine desperately need a shave but no dog grooming here. I'm going to pull out my shears.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 24, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> They look so nice and cool! Mine desperately need a shave but no dog grooming here. I'm going to pull out my shears.


Portable groomer, she came to us! 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Apr 24, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Picked up a pizza
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it... now I'm hungry.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 24, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Well there's the fence that needs to he replaced, the trellis 10x14 that needs to replaced as well (8.5k just for that). Plus the landscaping that was destroyed and outdoor furniture....
> and then we need to either replace or clean 100% of our items. They'll come in and clean the ducts, walls, ceilings and floors. Repaint walls and ceilings and replace carpet. And clean or scrap whatever we decide on. Furniture and on and on...
> 
> We should have been out for the cleaning
> ...


Wow that sucks, sorry to hear that.

We had a fire in 2001 and lost everything so I understand. I live in the country and with no house close enough to effect us or ours effecting a neighbor I didn’t take into account that smoke damage from a neighbor might get it to your house but I did figure that the fence and other stuff were damaged.

Once again sorry that you and your family are going through this , especially right now.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> Damn it... now I'm hungry.


Round table, yummy! 

SH420


----------



## Bareback (Apr 24, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Picked up a pizza
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Magnifico?


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 24, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Picked up a pizza
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Inter racial pepperoni?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 24, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Wow that sucks, sorry to hear that.
> 
> We had a fire in 2001 and lost everything so I understand. I live in the country and with no house close enough to effect us or ours effecting a neighbor I didn’t take into account that smoke damage from a neighbor might get it to your house but I did figure that the fence and other stuff were damaged.
> 
> Once again sorry that you and your family are going through this , especially right now.


Thanks bud. I appreciate the sentiment. 
For us, it's an inconvenience. I can only imagine losing everything. We got lucky all things considered. At this point, we'll wait out the shelter in place. I'd rather get something chronic (haha I said chronic) than get covid... actually both would suck. 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 24, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Inter racial pepperoni?


Yes, some dbl pepperoni special

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 24, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Wow that sucks, sorry to hear that.
> 
> We had a fire in 2001 and lost everything so I understand. I live in the country and with no house close enough to effect us or ours effecting a neighbor I didn’t take into account that smoke damage from a neighbor might get it to your house but I did figure that the fence and other stuff were damaged.
> 
> Once again sorry that you and your family are going through this , especially right now.


My house is on the right 




SH420


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 24, 2020)

srh88 said:


> When I was in 9th grade I did a 10 minute presentation about a llama farm... that I completely made up.


and that's why you are and always have been; my heterosexual life partner. 

Plus, we'd never fight over the radio. "you cool with some more live dead?"... "yup"


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> and that's why you are and always have been; my heterosexual life partner.
> 
> Plus, we'd never fight over the radio. "you cool with some more live dead?"... "yup"


Dude can we listen to that 45 minute china rider set again? Yessir


----------



## Bareback (Apr 24, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> My house is on the right
> 
> 
> View attachment 4544511
> ...


Holy shit that's close .


----------



## raratt (Apr 24, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Round table, yummy!
> 
> SH420


Asshole...lol, I love their pizza. The only pizza place that delivers here wants $22 for a 14 inch pizza with one topping, $2.10 for each additional topping. Screw that. I'm not driving 15 miles to Poppa Murphys.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 24, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Holy shit that's close .


I ran up along the side of the fence when I got there. I showed up as the fire dept was pulling the hose. It was not only close but fuckin hot... where's @420God 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> Asshole...lol, I love their pizza. The only pizza place that delivers here wants $22 for a 14 inch pizza with one topping, $2.10 for each additional topping. Screw that. I'm not driving 15 miles to Poppa Murphys.


Round table is less than a mile from here.

SH420


----------



## raratt (Apr 24, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Round table is less than a mile from here.
> 
> SH420


Perks of "big city life" lol.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> Perks of "big city life" lol.


Yup. I laugh, big city. San Jose has around 1 million... here I think it's 50,000. Not small but big city? Lol. 

SH420


----------



## Bareback (Apr 24, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I ran up along the side of the fence when I got there. I showed up as the fire dept was pulling the hose. It was not only close but fuckin hot... where's @420God
> 
> SH420


I've ran into two houses that were on fire and I tried to breath once , I'll never try that again , I think it's why I have copd now. 

I have to stop talking about fires now, I have to see someone about a mallard.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 24, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I've ran into two houses that were on fire and I tried to breath once , I'll never try that again , I think it's why I have copd now.
> 
> I have to stop talking about fires now, I have to see someone about a mallard.


Enjoy, I'm gonna go maintain my high 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Apr 24, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Yup. I laugh, big city. San Jose has around 1 million... here I think it's 50,000. Not small but big city? Lol.
> 
> SH420


We have 3572 not counting horses, sheep, goats, and cattle.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> We have 3572 not counting horses, sheep, goats, and cattle.


I lived in San Martin, between Morgan hill and Gilroy. At the time there were around that... it's closer to 8k now. I loved it. Miss being out in the "boonies"

SH420


----------



## doublejj (Apr 24, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I lived in San Martin, between Morgan hill and Gilroy. At the time there were around that... it's closer to 8k now. I loved it. Miss being out in the "boonies"
> 
> SH420


My farm is far enough away from Sacramento and up in the mountains that at night we can see the stars.....really, millions of them. In Sac you might see 4 or 5.....smh


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 24, 2020)

doublejj said:


> My farm is far enough away from Sacramento and up in the mountains that at night we can see the stars.....really, millions of them. In Sac you might see 4 or 5.....smh


I can imagine. I've been all over California and I love being up in the mountains. No lights, just the moon and the stars 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Apr 24, 2020)

doublejj said:


> My farm is far enough away from Sacramento and up in the mountains that at night we can see the stars.....really, millions of them. In Sac you might see 4 or 5.....smh


The higher up you go in the mountains the better they get, problem is finding a place without trees.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 24, 2020)

doublejj said:


> My farm is far enough away from Sacramento and up in the mountains that at night we can see the stars.....really, millions of them. In Sac you might see 4 or 5.....smh


I'm in VT the stars are amazing!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> My house is on the right
> 
> 
> View attachment 4544511
> ...


OMFG


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I can imagine. I've been all over California and I love being up in the mountains. No lights, just the moon and the stars
> 
> SH420


My favorite place was Big Bear Lake. I loved the snow. The pines were amazing. It was hard to move. I envy @Bobby schmeckle


----------



## raratt (Apr 24, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> My favorite place was Big Bear Lake. I loved the snow. The pines were amazing. It was hard to move. I envy @Bobby schmeckle


IMHO Tahoe is 100 times better than Big Bear, the whole more water thing grows a different class of trees.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> IMHO Tahoe is 100 times better than Big Bear, the whole more water thing grows a different class of trees.


Yes but it wasn't close enough to commute to.


----------



## raratt (Apr 24, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Yes but it wasn't close enough to commute to.


I get that, that's why I chose this end of the state, besides I had a job here, lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 24, 2020)

doublejj said:


> My farm is far enough away from Sacramento and up in the mountains that at night we can see the stars.....really, millions of them. In Sac you might see 4 or 5.....smh


I got a telescope that would perfect in that area...would be nice to see clearer sky's..oh and a pipe full


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> I got a telescope that would perfect in that area...would be nice to see clearer sky's..oh and a pipe full


Lol you signing up for trim camp?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 24, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Lol you signing up for trim camp?


The way finance are, maybe...the thought is there. It's the skies I like more. Been a long day.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 24, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> The way finance are, maybe...the thought is there. It's the skies I like more. Been a long day.


I always wanted a nice telescope. I dont know anything about them and theres tons of light pollution here. Someday


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 24, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I always wanted a nice telescope. I dont know anything about them and theres tons of light pollution here. Someday


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 24, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> OMFG


Imagine walking up to that. I thought my house was going up. If it weren't for my neighbors and me spraying the house and fence, it would have gone up. 

SH420


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 24, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Imagine walking up to that. I thought my house was going up. If it weren't for my neighbors and me spraying the house and fence, it would have gone up.
> 
> SH420


The Shed made out Ok?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 24, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Imagine walking up to that. I thought my house was going up. If it weren't for my neighbors and me spraying the house and fence, it would have gone up.
> 
> SH420


Glad you and yours are ok. Awesome neighbors for watching out for u. Are u Ok?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 24, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> The Shed made out Ok?


It sure did!!! My shark protector worked!!!

I shut it down shortly after the fire... not because of the fire but it turned out to be the right thing to do. I need to clean up and start again.


SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 24, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Glad you and yours are ok. Awesome neighbors for watching out for u. Are u Ok?


Si senor. I'm good, as is the rest of the crew. It was an ordeal for a little bit but we're resilient people. I'm a pussy but I'm a tough fkn pussy! Lol

SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 24, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Round table is less than a mile from here.
> 
> SH420


Nearest Round Table to me is about 300 miles.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 24, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Si senor. I'm good, as is the rest of the crew. It was an ordeal for a little bit but we're resilient people. I'm a pussy but I'm a tough fkn pussy! Lol
> 
> SH420


You're sounding more and more like Betty White.
And she's cool.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 24, 2020)

doublejj said:


> My farm is far enough away from Sacramento and up in the mountains that at night we can see the stars.....really, millions of them. In Sac you might see 4 or 5.....smh


One of the best parts of being on ships at night in the Caribbean running blacked out - billions of stars.
I used to sleep on the flight deck just to watch & nonskid on steel plating ain't that comfortable.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 24, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You're sounding more and more like Betty White.
> And she's cool.


Thanks? 

SH420


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 24, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Thanks?
> 
> SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 24, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Si senor. I'm good, as is the rest of the crew. It was an ordeal for a little bit but we're resilient people. I'm a pussy but I'm a tough fkn pussy! Lol
> 
> SH420


It's all good. I'M sorry for you went through, my apologies. If I could, i would.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 25, 2020)

We're finishing up the backburning this weekend. The strong winds we've had dragged this out a little longer than usual.

Last field and we're done!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 25, 2020)

Well, shit! Now that I've caught up on the thread I kinda wish I hadn't posted my burning field pics.

@shrxhky420 really glad you and yours are safe. That fire looked so close


----------



## manfredo (Apr 25, 2020)

What's the purpose, and how do you start it, and control it? Never seen it done here in NY...not intentionally at least.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 25, 2020)

manfredo said:


> What's the purpose, and how do you start it, and control it? Never seen it done here in NY...not intentionally at least.


Its primarily for the blueberry fields and done every other year. It helps to rid weeds control insects in areas where its too rocky to flail mow. 

You just need a good crew, lots of water, a burn line with underbrush, and always burn down wind.


----------



## raratt (Apr 25, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Its primarily for the blueberry fields and done every other year. It helps to rid weeds control insects in areas where its too rocky to flail mow.
> 
> You just need a good crew, lots of water, a burn line with underbrush, and always burn down wind.


Rice stubble is burned on some of the fields around here in the fall, not sure why only some of them get burned. It is supposed to stop a root fungus that is in the soil. Being downwind sucks.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 25, 2020)

welp, time to go fondle the ol' mallard...


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> Rice stubble is burned on some of the fields around here in the fall, not sure why only some of them get burned. It is supposed to stop a root fungus that is in the soil. Being downwind sucks.


We're fortunate to not have neighbors close enough to affect and the few that do live that far out of town usually burn too. Its kinda of a sign of spring here in the northeast. The fields regrow lush and beautiful.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 25, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> welp, time to go fondle the ol' mallard...


I shall strangulate the cormorant


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 25, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> We're fortunate to not have neighbors close enough to affect and the few that do live that far out of town usually burn too. Its kinda of a sign of spring here in the northeast. The fields regrow lush and beautiful.


I do lots of burning on my property. Works like a charm. Actually I was out till like 9:45 last night finishing up some old wood pile scraps.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 25, 2020)

Laid 100' of drainage pipe.......lots of fabric and stone......fun fun fun! I'm wooped....beer and weed. But first shower!


----------



## manfredo (Apr 25, 2020)

I had a bomb fire here...once...Promptly met the chief of the local fire department, who happens to live right up the road....Apparently they strongly discourage that kind of thing around here I'm out in the sticks too...Rules, rules, rules!


----------



## raratt (Apr 25, 2020)

Went and picked up Poppa Murphy's pizza because I have been thinking about pizza since last night (screw you @shrxhky420 lol.) Got the hose in the front yard separated from the African violets and crab grass it was laying in. I thought I had a leak in the supply line, but it seems that someone had left the water on and the hose was leaking at the bib...  Got the fungicide mixed up for the roses to kill off the black spot, I might spray them in a bit, or wait till morning. Buds and suds in a bit.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> Went and picked up Poppa Murphy's pizza because I have been thinking about pizza since last night (screw you @shrxhky420 lol.) Got the hose in the front yard separated from the African violets and crab grass it was laying in. I thought I had a leak in the supply line, but it seems that someone had left the water on and the hose was leaking at the bib...  Got the fungicide mixed up for the roses to kill off the black spot, I might spray them in a bit, or wait till morning. Buds and suds in a bit.


How's the pizza? 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Apr 25, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> How's the pizza?
> 
> SH420


Haven't cooked it up yet, we eat pretty late.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> Haven't cooked it up yet, we eat pretty late.


Let me know. 

SH420


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 25, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I had a bomb fire here...once...Promptly met the chief of the local fire department, who happens to live right up the road....Apparently they strongly discourage that kind of thing around here I'm out in the sticks too...Rules, rules, rules!


They dont even allow burn permits in rural areas during Spring when everything is waterlogged from winter? We camped upstate in Canajoharie NY and had a massive bone fire. Guess we we're lucky. 


DarkWeb said:


> I do lots of burning on my property. Works like a charm. Actually I was out till like 9:45 last night finishing up some old wood pile scraps.


Dump truck wheels/steel rims work like a charm for a small pit/barb-b-q. Mr Tang gets request for the 25.5 bud wheels all the time. The local campgrounds use a lot of them.




cannabineer said:


> I shall strangulate the cormorant


I had to google "cormorant" also known as a "shag"


----------



## raratt (Apr 25, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Let me know.
> 
> SH420


Mrs Ratt gets the one with pretty much everything (except anchovies) on it. Mine has C bacon, pepperoni, Italian sausage, and black olives. We pull it off the tray for a few to crisp the crust up when it's almost done.


----------



## lokie (Apr 25, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> They dont even allow burn permits in rural areas during Spring when everything is waterlogged from winter? We camped upstate in Canajoharie NY and had a massive bone fire. Guess we we're lucky.
> 
> Dump truck wheels/steel rims work like a charm for a small pit/barb-b-q. Mr Tang gets request for the 25.5 bud wheels all the time. The local campgrounds use a lot of them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> Mrs Ratt gets the one with pretty much everything (except anchovies) on it. Mine has C bacon, pepperoni, Italian sausage, and black olives. We pull it off the tray for a few to crisp the crust up when it's almost done.


They both sound good especially with Canadian bacon.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> Haven't cooked it up yet, we eat pretty late.


230 there?


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 25, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> They both sound good especially with Canadian bacon.


But how do you cook Cormorants and Shag?


----------



## raratt (Apr 25, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> 230 there?


3:30 Edit: 3 hrs E to Pac time.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> 3:30


I can’t ever keep track lol


----------



## raratt (Apr 25, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I can’t ever keep track lol


It's even more fun to figure out when you live on the other side of the date line...


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> It's even more fun to figure out when you live on the other side of the date line...


Yeah, I’ll just ask


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 25, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> But how do you cook Cormorants and Shag?







__





Cormorant


'The Countryman's Cookbook' by WFW Fowler This is my favourite recipe of the year, and I just know you will ALL love it. Many Thanks to my chum James for drawing my attention to it. Wonderful! First, shoot your cormorant. Having shot your cormorant, hold it well away from you as you carry it home...



www.canalworld.net


----------



## raratt (Apr 25, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> But how do you cook Cormorants and Shag?


Best to just skip to the shag.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 25, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> But how do you cook Cormorants and Shag?





cannabineer said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh jesus, you can eat those!? Probably taste like seagull.


----------



## raratt (Apr 25, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Oh jesus, you can eat those!? Probably taste like seagull.


Read the recipe, basically no.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 25, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Oh jesus, you can eat those!? Probably taste like seagull.


Buried for a fort-nite,(2weeks) it's got to come out tasting different.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 25, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Oh jesus, you can eat those!? Probably taste like seagull.


An expression I heard many years ago, and that has stayed with me, is “tougher than boiled owl”.
Until this recipe that has been my benchmark for foul fowl, even beyond the proverbial plate of crow.


----------



## raratt (Apr 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> An expression I heard many years ago, and that has stayed with me, is “tougher than boiled owl”.
> Until this recipe that has been my benchmark for foul fowl, even beyond the proverbial plate of crow.


One of my Airmen from Georgia used to say "hotter than a bold owl", I guess they dropped the i and e.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 25, 2020)

I chopped another.... I'm so over this chopping shit.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 25, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I chopped another.... I'm so over this chopping shit.


Harvested or culled?
Trimming is the worst. Its the one thing I loathe about growing my own.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 25, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Harvested or culled?
> Trimming is worst. Its the one thing I loathe about growing my own.


+1


Damn i hate trimming.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 25, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Harvested or culled?
> Trimming is worst. Its the one thing I loathe about growing my own.


Trimming


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> Read the recipe, basically no.


My face while reading that...


----------



## raratt (Apr 25, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> My face while reading that...
> 
> View attachment 4545651


I read the recipe because I was thinking "people really eat them?" I see plenty of them around here.


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Apr 25, 2020)

tying a deer hair mouse and smokin Skywalker, 1st. Test, only 2.5 weeks jarred up.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 25, 2020)

While we are on the topic of water foul, I think there are ducks in the area that make a noise like a loon. They are the only thing I can attribute the noise to, haven't heard it this winter only since the ducks and geese arrived. They hang out in the pig ponds down in thw valley.
So is it the ducks or something else?

Moved a few strawberries out to the cold frame. Pulled weeds and ammended the soil in my new garden, which the former owners had as a dog run. Gravel and dog piss should make a good base no? Tossed in the opend bags of top soil, miracle grow and compost they left behind as well as several cu. ft. of soil from my last run. Added a touch of bio live, bone meal and blood meal. Planted some onions and carrots and trying to start corn inside.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 25, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Yup. I laugh, big city. San Jose has around 1 million... here I think it's 50,000. Not small but big city? Lol.
> 
> SH420


My buddies sister ran the round table in Los Gatos when we were growing up. Was kinda sick of round table for years because of that. Where we lived in Almaden, there was a Stuft Pizza we usually got. That’s some good pizza. I like round table pizza once again though. Up in Paradise it was either that or Mountain mikes which mountain mikes gives me heartburn. Too much salt or some shit.

There’s no delivery out here in the sticks where i’m at now


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 25, 2020)

nl5xsk1 said:


> tying a deer hair mouse and smokin Skywalker, 1st. Test, only 2.5 weeks jarred up.


Sharp shears and head cement. LOL. That's too much hair stacking and twirling. Respect for the effort.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 25, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> My buddies sister ran the round table in Los Gatos when we were growing up. Was kinda sick of round table for years because of that. Where we lived in Almaden, there was a Stuft Pizza we usually got. That’s some good pizza. I like round table pizza once again though. Up in Paradise it was either that or Mountain mikes which mountain mikes gives me heartburn. Too much salt or some shit.
> 
> There’s no delivery out here in the sticks where i’m at now


No delivery here either.... of any kind. Our favorite pizza is a locally owned hole in the wall, I did some roof repair today around the chimney and the wife wanted pizza for supper so I said call them up..... they told her they were all out of pizza .... we look at each other and said “ well why the fuck don’t they go home, they don’t sell anything else “ .


----------



## raratt (Apr 25, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> ducks in the area that make a noise like a loon


I'm stumped, I know Wood Ducks whistle not quack. Mrs Ratt wants to know what the white flowers are? They would probably bake here.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 25, 2020)

We have a variety of waterfowl here. No ducks come close to a loon or crane. Do you have sand hill cranes? They are noisy. But most commonly found in farmers fields.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 25, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> My buddies sister ran the round table in Los Gatos when we were growing up. Was kinda sick of round table for years because of that. Where we lived in Almaden, there was a Stuft Pizza we usually got. That’s some good pizza. I like round table pizza once again though. Up in Paradise it was either that or Mountain mikes which mountain mikes gives me heartburn. Too much salt or some shit.
> 
> There’s no delivery out here in the sticks where i’m at now


Stuft Pizza!!!! OMG!!!!
I just splooged all over.. uh,oh,ahhhhh. Twice. 

miss that place 

SH420


----------



## lokie (Apr 25, 2020)

Donatos in the NE is one of the best tasting chain pizzas I ever had. Very tasty.
Too bad they gave me bad digestive problems every 3rd pie.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 25, 2020)

lokie said:


> Donatos in the NE is one of the best tasting chain pizzas I ever had. Very tasty.
> Too bad they gave me bad digestive problems every 3rd pie.


I mean, if a food isn't worth shitting yourself, is it _really THAT_ good?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 25, 2020)

Tasty heartburn and violent mobs around here tonight. Here's a positive for all. I got my 15 year old out of his room and off his computer for entire day We got our first 432 seeds planted for handing out. He actually seems interested and willing to learn something in reality. I also found out I have a rabbit nest in the front yard with a brood in it. It's under the top rabbit. Go organic on your lawns. Nature will reward you.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Apr 26, 2020)

@shrxhky420 Last nights Poppa Murpy's pizza.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 26, 2020)

LOL did everyone have pizza yesterday? I did.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL did everyone have pizza yesterday? I did.


Almost had frozen cardboard variety. Ended up at McD. Mistake. $30 for 3 people. Workers not wearing masks or gloves. Nuggets tasted like movie popcorn and fries were cold. I think twice a year just became never again.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL did everyone have pizza yesterday? I did.


Have one in the oven as we speak. Lol. Something kids will always eat.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> @shrxhky420 Last nights Poppa Murpy's pizza.View attachment 4546180View attachment 4546181


I’m cringing some chicken bacon artichoke from them. Pan, only pan crust. Mmmmmmmmmmm....
I still haven’t used the oven in the trailer though. I’m afraid to get it dirty want it still new when I sell it. I should probably quit being a pussy.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 26, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m cringing some chicken bacon artichoke from them. Pan, only pan crust. Mmmmmmmmmmm....
> I still haven’t used the oven in the trailer though. I’m afraid to get it dirty want it still new when I sell it. I should probably quit being a pussy.


Nah keeping the oven clean is a nice touch when you’re selling.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 26, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m cringing some chicken bacon artichoke from them. Pan, only pan crust. Mmmmmmmmmmm....
> I still haven’t used the oven in the trailer though. I’m afraid to get it dirty want it still new when I sell it. I should probably quit being a pussy.


What floor plan is the rv? 5th whl?

I miss papa Murphy's. Our local spot shut down because the owner didn't want to do mandatory upgrades. 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Apr 26, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m cringing some chicken bacon artichoke from them. Pan, only pan crust. Mmmmmmmmmmm....
> I still haven’t used the oven in the trailer though. I’m afraid to get it dirty want it still new when I sell it. I should probably quit being a pussy.


I have pans that go on a BBQ to cook pizzas on...Edit: If you want one email me, I can throw it like a Frisbee from 6' away...lol.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Apr 26, 2020)

Zorbaz should be open soon. Pull up by boat if you want. Popular at the lakes in MN. Pizza Nachoz Beerz. Get the nachos, piled high on a pizza pan all the fixings. Pizza is better with the hot sauce options at the table.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 26, 2020)

I managed to make more people upset with me. My apologies for that. Not my intent. Before I head outside and accomplish anything I would hope to convey that the joke I made about cub scouts and brownies was a very poor choice. Having heard it since my youth, I just found it funny. I understand the implications and lack of humor involved now. It has been removed from list. I am aware of my ignorance apathy in not seeing the offensive nature. TY to those who spoke up. I am remorseful.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 26, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> What floor plan is the rv? 5th whl?
> 
> I miss papa Murphy's. Our local spot shut down because the owner didn't want to do mandatory upgrades.
> 
> SH420


This is the one i got.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have pans that go on a BBQ to cook pizzas on...Edit: If you want one email me, I can throw it like a Frisbee from 6' away...lol.


I need to buy a new bbq. I had bad ass weber charcoal and a brand spanking new(2 weeks old) kitchen aid 4 burner with rotisserie gas grill before the fire. We’ve been rockin a weber baby gas grill for a while now lol. Now that my daughter is out here i def need to pony up.


----------



## raratt (Apr 26, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I need to buy a new bbq. I had bad ass weber charcoal and a brand spanking new(2 weeks old) kitchen aid 4 burner with rotisserie gas grill before the fire. We’ve been rockin a weber baby gas grill for a while now lol. Now that my daughter is out here i def need to pony up.


My wife picked me up a charbroil "professional" grill for my birthday a few years back. I don't even want to know how much she spent on it. Best thing is they will replace all the burner parts for free, all I have to do is request new ones.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 26, 2020)

@raratt i went out looking for a chest freezer for the shop so I can actually stock up on some food. The trailer fridge freezer don’t hold shit. But it turns out everyone else is snatching them up and stocking up too. . I should order one online. Maybe today


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 26, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Almost had frozen cardboard variety. Ended up at McD. Mistake. $30 for 3 people. Workers not wearing masks or gloves. Nuggets tasted like movie popcorn and fries were cold. I think twice a year just became never again.


Yeah screw that place! I think they put exlax in it.......



raratt said:


> My wife picked me up a charbroil "professional" grill for my birthday a few years back. I don't even want to know how much she spent on it. Best thing is they will replace all the burner parts for free, all I have to do is request new ones.


Oh really............just so happens I got the ok to get a new grill. Well let's see if the offer still stands.....that was before the rona and long before all this water. Hope the work we did will help and I don't need to do new perimeter drains. What model did you get?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 26, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> This is the one i got.


Let me know when you think about getting rid of it. I might have a buyer for you. 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Apr 26, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> @raratt i went out looking for a chest freezer for the shop so I can actually stock up on some food. The trailer fridge freezer don’t hold shit. But it turns out everyone else is snatching them up and stocking up too. . I should order one online. Maybe today


Closest ones I see in stock are clear up in Redding.


DarkWeb said:


> Yeah screw that place! I think they put exlax in it.......
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really............just so happens I got the ok to get a new grill. Well let's see if the offer still stands.....that was before the rona and long before all this water. Hope the work we did will help and I don't need to do new perimeter drains. What model did you get?


It's like this one, use the hell out of it, but I have a covered patio so BBQ season is all year.


https://www.lowes.com/pd/Char-Broil-Commercial-Stainless-Black-4-Burner-Liquid-Propane-and-Natural-Gas-Infrared-Gas-Grill-with-1-Side-Burner/1000107415


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> Closest ones I see in stock are clear up in Redding.
> 
> It's like this one, use the hell out of it, but I have a covered patio so BBQ season is all year.
> 
> ...


Shit. I have to make a trip over to Los Molinos here soon to get some parts for the tractor. Might as well keep going and pick up a freezer before heading back. Thx. Can you email where you seen it at?


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> Closest ones I see in stock are clear up in Redding.
> 
> It's like this one, use the hell out of it, but I have a covered patio so BBQ season is all year.
> 
> ...


Where is the infrared on it? I had a gas grill before the kitchenaid that had infrared on the back wall. Made for the best rotisserie cooked roasts. I sware you could take a cheap ass roast, rub it up with some seasoning and do like a 2.5-3hr rotisserie spin and it would come out so good. And then there’s cooking up a rib roast that way. OMFG. So good.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 26, 2020)

Emptied the dishwasher and refilled it. Picked up a few things here and there. About to wipe down/disinfect "high traffic areas " .
Not too sure what's going to happen after that... well other than smoke some of the weeds. It is still 4/20. Let's get all potted up people!!!! 

Yeah man, jazz music! 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Apr 26, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Shit. I have to make a trip over to Los Molinos here soon to get some parts for the tractor. Might as well keep going and pick up a freezer before heading back. Thx. Can you email where you seen it at?


It was on Chico Craigslist.


----------



## raratt (Apr 26, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Where is the infrared on it? I had a gas grill before the kitchenaid that had infrared on the back wall. Made for the best rotisserie cooked roasts. I sware you could take a cheap ass roast, rub it up with some seasoning and do like a 2.5-3hr rotisserie spin and it would come out so good. And then there’s cooking up a rib roast that way. OMFG. So good.


Mine is not made anymore, not sure about that one.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 26, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m cringing some chicken bacon artichoke from them. Pan, only pan crust. Mmmmmmmmmmm....
> I still haven’t used the oven in the trailer though. I’m afraid to get it dirty want it still new when I sell it. I should probably quit being a pussy.


How much were you thinking of listing your trailer for? I’ve been looking into full time livable fifth wheel/travel trailers.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 26, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Yeah man, jazz music!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 26, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Closest ones I see in stock are clear up in Redding.
> 
> It's like this one, use the hell out of it, but I have a covered patio so BBQ season is all year.
> 
> ...


Nice! Looks like the one my dad had for years. It sold with the house. Never heard of this BBQ season you speak of...........I wouldn't mind a screen room though bugs can be bad.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 26, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> How much were you thinking of listing your trailer for? I’ve been looking into full time livable fifth wheel/travel trailers.


Not sure how much it’ll be worth when I’m done with it. Prob another two years before the new house is completed. I bought it for almost 50K in december 2018. If I was to sell it right now i would be stoked to get 30? I dunno?
But when I do sell it i sure as hell aint gonna try to sell it around here. There’s gonna be allot of them hitting the market. There’s probably going to be a little bit of some money to be made snatching them up here for cheap and selling them elsewhere.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice! Looks like the one my dad had for years. It sold with the house. Never heard of this BBQ season you speak of...........I wouldn't mind a screen room though bugs can be bad.


If you can light the coals it's BBQ season.


----------



## raratt (Apr 26, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Shit. I have to make a trip over to Los Molinos here soon to get some parts for the tractor. Might as well keep going and pick up a freezer before heading back. Thx. Can you email where you seen it at?


There is a free side by side fridge freezer on the next road over from me...lol. No way I can get it into my truck. Sign says it needs new ice maker.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> There is a free side by side fridge freezer on the next road over from me...lol. No way I can get it into my truck. Sign says it needs new ice maker.


Thx bro. I’ll buy new though.
I need a new chest freezer for not only stocking up on food, not just for this covfefe-1945 thing, but because i’m so far from town. And also to keep all the frozen bait, cured salmon roe etc.
Had one before that also was used to winterize all the oil in jars of ethanol I was pumping out. Not sure if I’ll get back into making distillate again though.


----------



## raratt (Apr 26, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Thx bro. I’ll buy new though.
> I need a new chest freezer for not only stocking up on food, not just for this covfefe-1945 thing, but because i’m so far from town. And also to keep all the frozen bait, cured salmon roe etc.
> Had one before that also was used to winterize all the oil in jars of ethanol I was pumping out. Not sure if I’ll get back into making distillate again though.


I'm just a broke ass MF so when I see free I check it out...lol


----------



## manfredo (Apr 26, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> They dont even allow burn permits in rural areas during Spring when everything is waterlogged from winter? We camped upstate in Canajoharie NY and had a massive bone fire. Guess we we're lucky.
> 
> Dump truck wheels/steel rims work like a charm for a small pit/barb-b-q. Mr Tang gets request for the 25.5 bud wheels all the time. The local campgrounds use a lot of them.
> 
> ...


Yes, they actually do allow burns at certain times of the year, but in this town the fire chief wants to be notified in advance....I think the guy was just kind of letting me know he was a neighbor and he had his eye on me....and the volunteer fire department is my closest neighbor at about 1/4 mile away, so I want to play nice.

Where I use to live my friends use to burn everything year round, but we had the fire department show up more than once. There's a rule or law here that if someone calls them they have to show up....Usually involves them putting the fire out, and a fine or a donation.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2020)

Friday morning went to set the thermostat for the scorching day ahead and it was dead. Batteries were exploded. Cleaned it and replaced the batteries. Thermostat returned to life but the fan and AC were dead. Went out in the 95 degree sun and checked the main breaker box - check. Checked the secondary shutoff breaker box at the AC unit. Check. Noticed some rat damage around the insulation of the refrigerant line and checked the wiring. Pulled out some bare shorted wires from the wall. Separated the wires. Tried the AC and fan. Nothing. 

At this point the kneeling, crawling, spiders and heat were making me well, A Little Fucking Crazy!!!

I went down in the utility room/basement and took the furnace cover off. Found a blown 2 prong 5 amp yellow car fuse. Yay - easy fix 

Needed to go shopping on for three families. I would pick up the fuse at the auto parts store during the outing. 

Stopped at the Auto Zone. All out of single 5 amp fuses. I can get a box of 200 assorted fuses - what! Ass hole wouldn't open a pack and sell me a single 5 amp fuse.

Shopped at two stores for groceries and supplies. Delivered the groceries to the other families - had to sort the groceries in the heat with gloves and a mask on. Crazy is getting amped up a notch every minute.

Deliveries done, now to drop in at the nearby Pep Boys for a fuse. They closed early.

Hey SIRI - directions to the nearest auto parts store. SIRI was not even close - crazy notches up a bit more.

We find an O'Reilly Auto Parts store a mile away that has a five pack of 5 amp fuses. When we arrive I suit up and my glove breaks and I smack myself in the face. Red Alert. 

I try to take off my mask while I find another glove and my hand slips. The mask snaps back and the nose arch hits me in both eyes. I go to rip it off in anger and the rubber ban snaps me in the face next to my eye so hard I get an inch long blood blister on my face. I had a mini meltdown. 

Walked in the store holding my broken mask to my face. Bought the fuses and some more AAA batteries. Crazy subsides a little.

Went home and plugged in the fuse. Fan started up. AC took a little longer to reset. Crazy almost gone.

It was nice to get some cool air, a beer, and to slow roast some dry-rubbed tri-tip.

It took me most of Saturday to fully recover. I did get the tomatoes and strawberry transplanted.



Feeling better today. 

I still need to deal with the rat hole and the exposed wires.

Lampost pizza was our favorite forever, then Round Table Maui Zowie. Now it is Zito's by far. 

There is a place in Claremont called Union on Yale that makes the best pizza I have had this side of Milano.





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 26, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Went shopping on Friday for three families.


I can’t even afford one family at retail, and you wanna buy three??

Way to use your stimulus check!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 26, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Friday morning went to set the thermostat for the scorching day ahead and it was dead. Batteries were exploded. Cleaned it and replaced the batteries. Thermostat returned to life but the fan and AC were dead. Went out in the 95 degree sun and checked the main breaker box - check. Checked the secondary shutoff breaker box at the AC unit. Check. Noticed some rat damage around the insulation of the refrigerant line and checked the wiring. Pulled out some bare shorted wires from the wall. Separated the wires. Tried the AC and fan. Nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's snowing.....here.......right now....


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> It's snowing.....here.......right now....


Not bad here actually. Been raining for the last week.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 26, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Not bad here actually. Been raining for the last week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm good to about 80 then I need a drink, chair and an umbrella on a beach. The wife and I would always go down to Miami-Hollywood areas before kids. That was crazy fun times!


----------



## raratt (Apr 26, 2020)

Sprayed the roses out front with fungicide to get rid of black spot. Cleaned the outside of the picture window in the living room because fungicide is not very clear. Hacked up a ham. Found out my car AC is flat again, it obviously has a leak somewhere so I'm not sure if i is worth it to just charge it again or pay out the ass to get it fixed. I know it has a bad blend door actuator also. It's a hassle to get to but not hard to replace. Leftover pizza for dinner. Buds and suds time.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2020)

Prematurely posted - it sucks getting old!!! 

Went back and finished it.


----------



## raratt (Apr 26, 2020)

Made it to 88 today, a little cooler than the low 90's yesterday, but the humidity is up for here anyway. It's running about 30% now.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> Made it to 88 today, a little cooler than the low 90's yesterday, but the humidity is up for here anyway. It's running about 30% now.


Very similar here except humidity reads 11%.
It’s the time of the year that I can maintain a nice indoor temp by strategically opening and closing windows.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 26, 2020)

Swapped the snow blower for the riding mower in the storage trailer, wash the bike and took a ride up to the store.

And for the first time let my son take it for a spin. I was a bit nervous to be honest but he came back looking like he won the lotto!
totally worth the worry but could help remembering him as a little child w/training wheels


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 26, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Prematurely posted - it sucks getting old!!!
> 
> Went back and finished it.


I feel ya! I use those masks regularly. I can't tell you how many times I've yelled out some sort of profanity! It can be brand new too! LOL


----------



## raratt (Apr 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Very similar here except humidity reads 11%.
> It’s the time of the year that I can maintain a nice indoor temp by strategically opening and closing windows.


We have been doing pretty much the same, opening windows in the morning and shutting them when it hits about 75. When it goes back down we put the fans in the door and the son's window.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2020)

Yeah - fans and windows here until the humidity goes to zero and the heat goes to 90 and up. It is all about the wind direction. From the desert (Santa Ana winds) and it is hot and dry. From the ocean and it is cold and humid.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2020)

@ANC - You could always build an ice house.

https://www.motherearthnews.com/diy/build-an-ice-house-zmaz72soztak


----------



## raratt (Apr 26, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Santa Ana winds


Been there done that, I "grew up" in Ventura County. Ever tried to ride a motorcycle in a 70 MPH crosswind? The worst part was when they died out and all the crap that was blown to sea crept back over the land.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 26, 2020)

Suited up and went to the grocery store, got some good deals on some stuff.

Pork butt in the oven, set to roast till around midnight.

Time to smoke a few.















Also, tried to check the mail today, totally confused when my mailman was running late...Goddamn quarantine... made me forget about Sundays.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 26, 2020)

I got all the shingles replaced with my roof repair project, new flashing too. Tomorrow I’m going to get some hardy plank to replace the cedar shakes and also pick out some paint ....., I can’t make up my mind if I want a lite pastel green or a misty gray either trimmed in white. Anyone have any recommendations.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 26, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I got all the shingles replaced with my roof repair project, new flashing too. Tomorrow I’m going to get some hardy plank to replace the cedar shakes and also pick out some paint ....., I can’t make up my mind if I want a lite pastel green or a misty gray either trimmed in white. Anyone have any recommendations.


Depends on how many trees are around.
Lotsa trees - gray/ white
Not a lot of trees - green/white


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 26, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I got all the shingles replaced with my roof repair project, new flashing too. Tomorrow I’m going to get some hardy plank to replace the cedar shakes and also pick out some paint ....., I can’t make up my mind if I want a lite pastel green or a misty gray either trimmed in white. Anyone have any recommendations.


Gray hides the dirt


----------



## Bareback (Apr 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Depends on how many trees are around.
> Lotsa trees - gray/ white
> Not a lot of trees - green/white





Grandpapy said:


> Gray hides the dirt


Both good points, and both colors look good on the hardy plank.

It’s 3’w X 6’h chimney sticking out the roof, I’m going to use it as a test area before painting the whole exterior.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Swapped the snow blower for the riding mower in the storage trailer, wash the bike and took a ride up to the store.
> 
> And for the first time let my son take it for a spin. I was a bit nervous to be honest but he came back looking like he won the lotto!
> totally worth the worry but could help remembering him as a *little child w/training wheels*


Jesus ain't that the truth! I remember when he couldn't figure out strained peaches ;D He's got that figured now but it was close.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 26, 2020)

Pork has been in the oven for three hours. At least three hours left to go...


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 26, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Pork has been in the oven for three hours. At least three hours left to go...


Temporally long pig


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Temporally long pig


Should I break out some fava beans and a nice Chianti?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 26, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Should I break out some fava beans and a nice Chianti?


Lotion for its skin


----------



## doublejj (Apr 26, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Pork has been in the oven for three hours. At least three hours left to go...


it usually takes about 8 hrs to roast a pig....using the doublejj method...


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 26, 2020)

doublejj said:


> it usually takes about 8 hrs to roast a pig....using the doublejj method...
> View attachment 4546946
> 
> View attachment 4546947


Yeah, I'm just cooking a bone-in butt. Running a little hot at 295 degrees, but I wanna eat some of it tonight...lol

Made a basic rub for it. Garlic powder, smoked paprika, salt, pepper, few chili flakes, porchini mushroom powder, a touch of sugar, and a couple secret ingredients. Looking forward to this boutique tangy apple BBQ sauce I found at the market today.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Apr 27, 2020)

I made 'sugar leaf' pizza with mushroom, bell pepper and chilli topping.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2020)

Put the last piece of screen on the screen room!



Finally!


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 27, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Gray hides the dirt


Every car I've had for the past 40 years has been gray or silver for that reason!


----------



## manfredo (Apr 27, 2020)

Mohican said:


> @ANC - You could always build an ice house.
> 
> https://www.motherearthnews.com/diy/build-an-ice-house-zmaz72soztak


We had snow last night...Just flurries, but damn, I'm still burning firewood! That ends this week though.... because I'm out of wood, lol, not because it's hot! But yeah, it is coming....Hammocks, barbecues, outdoor gardening....  Can't freakin' wait!!!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 27, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL did everyone have pizza yesterday? I did.


Close. We had meatball subs. They were so good I'm ready for another.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 27, 2020)

mmmmmm, now I am craving pizza AND meatball subs!! 

I just cooked a couple hot dogs on the grill for lunch......but somehow that's not cutting it! And it's frozen pizza only for me...Not brave enough to eat ANY take out food for a while. It's been over a months since any take out, and I'm sticking with it.

Way too many people who are not at all taking this pandemic serious.

I did score a N95 mask though...Just in time, I have another doctors appt. tomorrow. That's got to be the worst place to be...especially this country PM doctor. Pretty sure the carpet in his waiting room is as old as me!!


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Put the last piece of screen on the screen room!
> 
> View attachment 4546989
> 
> Finally!


Just curious, why are you using hardware cloth, not screen?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> Just curious, why are you using hardware cloth, not screen?


Was curious myself.....but maybe he has birds? And the crazy stuff up top when it looks like a straight railing on the deck..............just can't see it in my head working. LOL Man I'm feeling this last bowl.......


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2020)

Had enough freon to fully charge the car's AC system, seems to be working on both sides now also. There might be some thermocouple that keeps the AC on the drivers side only when it is low, can't find any reference to it though. Ordered 3 flush mount LED down lights to replace the fluoro box in the kitchen. Hopefully they will light the sink better than the stupid box does.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> Had enough freon to fully charge the car's AC system, seems to be working on both sides now also. There might be some thermocouple that keeps the AC on the drivers side only when it is low, can't find any reference to it though. Ordered 3 flush mount LED down lights to replace the fluoro box in the kitchen. Hopefully they will light the sink better than the stupid box does.


I did a led retro fit in a high hat over the sink. Pretty cool it has a halo ring for a night light. I like it. I would like to do more because we have these 2 weird floro boxes also.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2020)

I had two flood lights over the sink. I replaced those with LEDs and I love the blue sparkle. I got Cree LED floro replacements for the ceiling box. They were awesome! Then they were recalled for starting fires 

I used hardware cloth to keep out the critters but let in the wasps and bees. It also stiffens the structure nicely. Let the penis comments begin.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 27, 2020)

Mohican said:


> I had two flood lights over the sink. I replaced those with LEDs and I love the blue sparkle. I got Cree LED floro replacements for the ceiling box. They were awesome! Then they were recalled for starting fires
> 
> I used hardware cloth to keep out the critters but let in the wasps and bees. It also stiffens the structure nicely. Let the penis comments begin.


Penis


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 27, 2020)

Is that a pink extension ladder? 



































Penis.......


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2020)

Checked the main water pipe going in the house and it was still leaking, it wasn't the hose bib leaking after all. Shut down the water at the meter and upon further inspection the slip joint seal was on a rough piece of the pipe that wouldn't seal. Wet sanded the pipe, moved the joint (yes I went there ) down to the smooth part of the pipe. Bob's your Uncle. That puppy has been leaking since I replaced the shutoff valve I guess. Accomplished two whole fixes today, I earned my buds and suds.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2020)

Up potted the Space Monkey and flipped them.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 27, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Up potted the Space Monkey and flipped them.


Not even a day or two ta break in the new shoes?


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2020)

Mohican said:


> It also stiffens the structure nicely.


Viagra screen.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Not even a day or two ta break in the new shoes?


Nope not even a minute.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Not even a day or two ta break in the new shoes?


It’s a binary proposition; as Queen sang, “no time for losers.”


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> It’s a binary proposition; as Queen sang, “no time for losers.”
> 
> View attachment 4547811


If they die I don't have to fuck with them anymore!


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> If they die I don't have to fuck with them anymore!


Budicide.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> Budicide.


That's life  no other way out, so far.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> Budicide.


Hempnic cleansing


----------



## farmingfisherman (Apr 28, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4543449View attachment 4543450View attachment 4543453View attachment 4543454
> What a weird day.
> 
> Edit: Annie, no i did t eat the trout. And FUCK NO I didn’t eat the others


Bullhead, Crappie, Trout and a Bass! Now thats productive water!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Apr 28, 2020)

Technically I did it yesterday but gonna post it today! Harvested and hung first my indoor grow! Thanks to RIU for all the advice and guidance on my grow!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 28, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Technically I did it yesterday but gonna post it today! Harvested and hung first my indoor grow! Thanks to RIU for all the advice and guidance on my grow!
> 
> View attachment 4548409


Nice job! Why the mood lighting?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Apr 28, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Nice job! Why the mood lighting?


Maintenance night light that was already in the tent so figured I'd use it rather than expose the colas to bright light.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 28, 2020)

Put up shade for the chillren. And for my outdoor gym so the uv don’t eat up the equipment.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 28, 2020)

@Grandpapy , by just asking about the shed, got me motivated to start cleaning up and get something running again. 
It's going to take about a week for me to gut, clean and set up anew. I've already started cleaning up and making changes. 

I'm not planning on running perpetual but things may change. I'm going to drop my plant count down to 12 in flower, at most!
I'm seriously debating taking clones or just running seeds. Having 50 plants, just in flower, is a chore I don't want to fuck with anymore.

I'm no longer going to play with coco, I'm heading back to soil. Trying to keep things simple and enjoyable. No more checking water levels, fkn with ph, mixing nutrients all the time, blah, blah, blah. 

So... maybe this isn't the right forum for this and I may get trolled, I've tried the search button (lol), 
My soil options are limited. I was thinking of getting Kellogg soil from home depot. 
I'm sure I can make it work. Thoughts?

I'll +rep anyone that helps. Ha remember those days? I feel like a kid again. 

SH420


----------



## Dirk8==D~Diggler (Apr 28, 2020)

W


shrxhky420 said:


> Actually we gave our neighbors huge hugs and lots of penis for their heroism.
> There was no ill will towards either one of them. We love our neighbors.
> 
> SH420


When you say that you gave them lots of penis for their heroism?.. I’m interested in knowing what exactly this means


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 28, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> W
> 
> When you say that you gave them lots of penis for their heroism?.. I’m interested in knowing what exactly this means



If you have to ask, then there's none for you. 
When the opportunity slips out of your hands...



SH420


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> @Grandpapy , by just asking about the shed, got me motivated to start cleaning up and get something running again.
> It's going to take about a week for me to gut, clean and set up anew. I've already started cleaning up and making changes.
> 
> I'm not planning on running perpetual but things may change. I'm going to drop my plant count down to 12 in flower, at most!
> ...


I'm not sure about Kellogg yet, I'll know by the summer. I used to use a brand called "Super Soil" (not that stuff people create), over the years fewer places carried it. OSH was my last place to buy it and since they've gone under I haven't seen it. I'd tailor it for partiular crops: use it as a base then say for cannabis I'd add coir, perlite, lime and gypsum. Anyway, this year I'm playing with Kellogg. Ever since cannabis became state legal the price of potting soil has really risen


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 28, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Put up shade for the chillren. And for my outdoor gym so the uv don’t eat up the equipment.View attachment 4548554


Should have said #throwingshade


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> If you have to ask, then there's none for you.
> When the opportunity slips out of your hands...
> 
> View attachment 4548557
> ...


The penis has done its job, and now the male duck has better things to occupy his blood flow with.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 28, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm not sure about Kellogg yet, I'll know by the summer. I used to use a brand called "Super Soil" (not that stuff people create), over the years fewer places carried it. OSH was my last place to buy it and since they've gone under I haven't seen it. I'd tailor it for partiular crops: use it as a base then say for cannabis I'd add coir, perlite, lime and gypsum. Anyway, this year I'm playing with Kellogg. Ever since cannabis became state legal the price of potting soil has really risen


I was hoping to find super soil. Fuck you Lowes! They owned OSH.

Sorry homie, I couldn't find the rep button. 


SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> @Grandpapy , by just asking about the shed, got me motivated to start cleaning up and get something running again.
> It's going to take about a week for me to gut, clean and set up anew. I've already started cleaning up and making changes.
> 
> I'm not planning on running perpetual but things may change. I'm going to drop my plant count down to 12 in flower, at most!
> ...


Do you compost?


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Apr 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> @Grandpapy , by just asking about the shed, got me motivated to start cleaning up and get something running again.
> It's going to take about a week for me to gut, clean and set up anew. I've already started cleaning up and making changes.
> 
> I'm not planning on running perpetual but things may change. I'm going to drop my plant count down to 12 in flower, at most!
> ...


60/40 ocean forest, happy frog
gypsum, dolomite, azomite, granulated mycho fert, granulated all purpose fert or mix up your own
perlite or vermiculate depending how it feels
pinch of this, smudge of that
dead fetus, human shit


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Apr 28, 2020)

worm castings


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Do you compost?


No.




The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> 60/40 ocean forest, happy frog
> gypsum, dolomite, azomite, granulated mycho fert, granulated all purpose fert or mix up your own
> perlite or vermiculate depending how it feels
> pinch of this, smudge of that
> dead fetus, human shit


Shit man... simple. Lol.

SH420


----------



## CHASELOVE (Apr 28, 2020)

420God said:


> What did you do today that you're proud of? Something at work, home, school, personal achievement, etc...
> 
> 
> Today I had gravel dropped off and I put in a new driveway. It was a lot of work but I got it done quicker than I thought I would.


Good job, having a few hits now and then. Work go's faster


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I was hoping to find super soil. Fuck you Lowes! They owned OSH.
> 
> Sorry homie, I couldn't find the rep button.
> 
> ...


I really miss OSH.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Start.........good in, good out. You gota see what's available in your area for bagged and go from there. Add some perlite, composted shit. I do a mix and then add it to promix. Promix is the base.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Start.........good in, good out. You gota see what's available in your area for bagged and go from there. Add some perlite, composted shit. I do a mix and then add it to promix. Promix is the base.


Eventually I will. Lots of projects in place that will eventually lead to that.

I think right now I'll try the kellogg's, since it's what's most readily available. I have perlite. 

I'll let you all know what happens 

SH420


----------



## 420God (Apr 28, 2020)

I cooked dinner tonight. Bacon wrapped chicken breast stuff with asparagus and swiss cheese.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 28, 2020)

420God said:


> I cooked dinner tonight. Bacon wrapped chicken breast stuff with asparagus and swiss cheese.
> View attachment 4548797


Have I sweet-talked you lately?


----------



## raratt (Apr 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> @Grandpapy , by just asking about the shed, got me motivated to start cleaning up and get something running again.
> It's going to take about a week for me to gut, clean and set up anew. I've already started cleaning up and making changes.
> 
> I'm not planning on running perpetual but things may change. I'm going to drop my plant count down to 12 in flower, at most!
> ...


The Kellogg raised bed stuff sounds good with kelp, worm casings, chicken manure, bat guano, etc. Fox Farm Ocean Forest has some of the same stuff, probably more expensive though. Not sure if they would have enough amendments to last through a whole grow though. I use Kings Mix Royal Gold, but it is a coco mixture, damn good price though. My nutes are Mega Crop. I pH with phosphoric acid made for cleaning tiles...lol. Our water is very hard. Edit: Our Ace hardware is carrying Fox Farm stuff now along with hydro supplies.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I was hoping to find super soil. Fuck you Lowes! They owned OSH.
> 
> Sorry homie, I couldn't find the rep button.
> 
> ...


Fuck!!!! Scott's MiracleGrow now owns Super Soil, and it is pre-fertilized.
https://www.scottsbrands.com/en-us/products/super-soil/supersoil-potting-soil


----------



## Bareback (Apr 28, 2020)

I finished the siding on my chimney, it took about a hour.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 28, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I finished the siding on my chimney, it took about a hour. View attachment 4548964View attachment 4548965


I'm having trouble seeing the lawn mower


----------



## Bareback (Apr 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I'm having trouble seeing the lawn mower


Yeah well that’s because..... ahhh wait I don’t know why that is ..... ohh yeah the mower is behind the siding..... holding up the brick.


----------



## raratt (Apr 28, 2020)

I broke down and turned on the AC today, so much for the electric bill. It's only set to 78 though.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> I broke down and turned on the AC today, so much for the electric bill. It's only set to 78 though.


At 8:30 am we were 92. I did not turn on my swamp cooler even at 2 PM when it was sweaty balls hot and I don't even have balls. Instead I chopped another, two left, fml. Only when I am done will I allow myself cool air. Otherwise I'll start having to celebrate these f'n plant's birthdays.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> I broke down and turned on the AC today, so much for the electric bill. It's only set to 78 though.


Did the same. Lol. But only about an hour ago. It gets really hot on the back side of the house. 
Bigger problem is we still have single pane windows. We ordered windows a few weeks ago and they're ready, we just didn't get the permit before the shelter in place. So, I run the ac a little bit more often until then. Thank goodness for the solar panels on the house. 

SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> The Kellogg raised bed stuff sounds good with kelp, worm casings, chicken manure, bat guano, etc. Fox Farm Ocean Forest has some of the same stuff, probably more expensive though. Not sure if they would have enough amendments to last through a whole grow though. I use Kings Mix Royal Gold, but it is a coco mixture, damn good price though. My nutes are Mega Crop. I pH with phosphoric acid made for cleaning tiles...lol. Our water is very hard. Edit: Our Ace hardware is carrying Fox Farm stuff now along with hydro supplies.


Nice stuff...don't have any of that in my area. Have to order everything. Umm for me no, financial not even close.

Guess this is what happens when you live 50 miles out of a city center.

Just wish they would change the laws around here. Bee a lot of fun.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Did the same. Lol. But only about an hour ago. It gets really hot on the back side of the house.
> Bigger problem is we still have single pane windows. We ordered windows a few weeks ago and they're ready, we just didn't get the permit before the shelter in place. So, I run the ac a little bit more often until then. Thank goodness for the solar panels on the house.
> 
> SH420


Heard a few solar panels help a lot


----------



## raratt (Apr 28, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Nice stuff...don't have any of that in my area. Have to order everything. Umm for me no, financial not even close.
> 
> Guess this is what happens when you live 50 miles out of a city center.
> 
> Just wish they would change the laws around here. Bee a lot of fun.


Home depot carries the Kelloggs here.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> Home depot carries the Kelloggs here.


Not here mate, they haven't come up with the times, and the people there are about dumb as a rock. No offence to the working man/woman


----------



## dwood8165 (Apr 28, 2020)

I have am still working on that dam living room. It seems right after I posted i became a very lazy.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 28, 2020)

dwood8165 said:


> I have am still working on that dam living room. It seems right after I posted i became a very lazy.


Thinking lightbulb turned for ya. Who knew.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 28, 2020)

Anybody know where to score some solar panels?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 28, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Anybody know where to score some solar panels?


Nope. Not here.


----------



## Heavysmoker86 (Apr 28, 2020)

Omg 92 degree


curious2garden said:


> At 8:30 am we were 92. I did not turn on my swamp cooler even at 2 PM when it was sweaty balls hot and I don't even have balls. Instead I chopped another, two left, fml. Only when I am done will I allow myself cool air. Otherwise I'll start having to celebrate these f'n plant's birthdays.


Omg 92? . I have the ac on 68 during the day and 73 heat at night.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 28, 2020)

Heavysmoker86 said:


> Omg 92 degree
> 
> 
> Omg 92? . I have the ac on 68 during the day and 73 heat at night.


I'm sorry


----------



## Heavysmoker86 (Apr 28, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'm sorry


Why?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 28, 2020)

Heavysmoker86 said:


> Omg 92 degree
> 
> 
> Omg 92? . I have the ac on 68 during the day and 73 heat at night.


And?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 28, 2020)

Heavysmoker86 said:


> Why?


You drank the Kool Aid


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 28, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> You drank the Kool Aid


Do we need a helmet and the blue bus.?


----------



## Heavysmoker86 (Apr 28, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> You drank the Kool Aid


Quit your job join the circus


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 28, 2020)

Why do I get the strange feeling, that the ignore button is gonna be used.


----------



## Heavysmoker86 (Apr 29, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Why do I get the strange feeling, that the ignore button is gonna be used.


i pay rent $400 a month for one room and a bathroom. Darn right I will turn the ac down


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 29, 2020)

Heavysmoker86 said:


> i pay rent $400 a month for one room and a bathroom. Darn right I will turn the ac down


You say your an accomplished assistant manager at a hotel............must be saving it..........oh wait you also scrape bowls because you had no weed..........sounds accomplished.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 29, 2020)

Heavysmoker86 said:


> i pay rent $400 a month for one room and a bathroom. Darn right I will turn the ac down


My mortgage is 10x your rent. I wish I was an assistant something. It's getting hot, I'm going to go turn the ac and make it snow.

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 29, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> My mortgage is 10x your rent. I wish I was an assistant something. It's getting hot, I'm going to go turn the ac and make it snow.
> 
> SH420


I still have the furnace on. It's gonna be tough to stay indoors this weekend.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 29, 2020)

So even walking the dog is a no no?
Bike rides?
I take a few bike rides a day. Just around the block. It helps just enough. 

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 29, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> My mortgage is 10x your rent. I wish I was an assistant something. It's getting hot, I'm going to go turn the ac and make it snow.
> 
> SH420


You can get your avatar on a face mask now. 



I'm holding out for a louis vuitton mask


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> You can get your avatar on a face mask now.
> 
> View attachment 4549203
> 
> I'm holding out for a louis vuitton mask


Nice! Mamashark has a coworker that makes blankets, ponchos, etc... she has turned her talents to making masks. I asked for a sharks mask. I only asked for 1 though. 
I'll have to order a few more 

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 29, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> So even walking the dog is a no no?
> Bike rides?
> I take a few bike rides a day. Just around the block. It helps just enough.
> 
> SH420


They dog's getting like ten walks per day... he doesn't even get excited about them anymore lol. All the parks are closed, most roped off with caution tape. The place that we went mountain biking a couple weeks ago has a temporary fence blocking access now, so I should probably take their hint. Durham Forest is not too far north of me, I was thinking about seeing if we can go for a hike there on Saturday. I can't find anything online saying that it's closed due to covid.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> They dog's getting like ten walks per day... he doesn't even get excited about them anymore lol. All the parks are closed, most roped off with caution tape. The place that we went mountain biking a couple weeks ago has a temporary fence blocking access now, so I should probably take their hint. Durham Forest is not too far north of me, I was thinking about seeing if we can go for a hike there on Saturday. I can't find anything online saying that it's closed due to covid.


Well whatever you do stay safe and if you plan on licking any toilets make sure there's at least a little doodoo on it. Make the adventure real.

I'm high and it's too early for me to be up.

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 29, 2020)

I need a walk today. To much stress.......last rain made the basement wet again. The work we did wasn't enough. I have 1 last thing to try before it gets expensive.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I need a walk today. To much stress.......last rain made the basement wet again. The work we did wasn't enough. I have 1 last thing to try before it gets expensive.


Stick your penis in it? 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 29, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Stick your penis in it?
> 
> SH420


It's a real dirty hole......


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 29, 2020)

Heavysmoker86 said:


> i pay rent $400 a month for one room and a bathroom. Darn right I will turn the ac down


I'm going to go smoke a bowl, take a few dabs, smoke another bowl, hit on my pen and then I'll head over to my neighbor's house and burn a few with him. All before lunch. 
What are you smoking today? Oh, it's not Friday... never mind.

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 29, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Well whatever you do stay safe and if you plan on licking any toilets make sure there's at least a little doodoo on. Make the adventure real.
> 
> I'm high and it's too early for me to be up.
> 
> SH420


Well there goes my day  I can't get high first thing in the morning... unless I'm still high on edibles from the night before. That's happening more often than I care to admit.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 29, 2020)

Who's up for a "social distancing" safety meeting? I'm am!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 29, 2020)

Fuck. I'm awake. I smoked a bowl thinking I'd close my eyes for at least another hour. Oh, well. I'll just smoke another and get some coffee brewing.

Thought this was random jabber jibber.

So I took a poop and smoked a bowl all before 4:30.

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 29, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Fuck. I'm awake. I smoked a bowl thinking I'd close my eyes for at least another hour. Oh, well. I'll just smoke another and get some coffee brewing.
> 
> Thought this was random jabber jibber.
> 
> ...


Coffee and a bowl full of some old weed  let's go on the back deck and talk about penis......


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Who's up for a "social distancing" safety meeting? I'm am!





DarkWeb said:


> Coffee and a bowl full of some old weed  let's go on the back deck and talk about *penis*......


This is a good meeting then. Be right there. 

SH420


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 29, 2020)

In the last 24 hours, I have brought a totally discharged battery back from the dead. Started with a 1.1v reading.



I wonder if I can walk on water?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 29, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> In the last 24 hours, I have brought a totally discharged battery back from the dead. Started with a 1.1v reading.
> 
> View attachment 4549280View attachment 4549281View attachment 4549282View attachment 4549283View attachment 4549284
> 
> I wonder if I can walk on water?


Is a frozen lake cheating?


----------



## manfredo (Apr 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> They dog's getting like ten walks per day... he doesn't even get excited about them anymore lol. All the parks are closed, most roped off with caution tape. The place that we went mountain biking a couple weeks ago has a temporary fence blocking access now, so I should probably take their hint. Durham Forest is not too far north of me, I was thinking about seeing if we can go for a hike there on Saturday. I can't find anything online saying that it's closed due to covid.


The parks are open here, but should be closed. They are packed, people too close, and almost no one wearing masks. They do have the playgrounds roped off, and volleyball nets down. I've ridden a bike there a few times on their more remote trail.

Then I went to a doctors appt, yesterday wearing an N95 mask and latex gloves....Patients in the waiting room with no protection, the receptionist wasn't wearing a mask, and none of the staff in the office were wearing masks...The doc and nurse were, but not even good masks.

Maybe this is why NY is the leader in deaths!! Although my friend in Brooklyn says it's much different there, and everyone is using PPE there.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 29, 2020)

My new screen saver...Very cool!! Kids will love it, if they don't mind watching other critters get eaten! Amazing how smart they are...They don't even poo in the nest!

Decorah Eagles









Explore.org


Explore.org is the world's leading philanthropic live nature cam network and documentary film channel. Our mission is to champion the selfless acts of others, create a portal into the soul of humanity and inspire lifelong learning. Watch nature unfold live right now!




explore.org


----------



## Heavysmoker86 (Apr 29, 2020)

I accomplished what I do everyday which is nothing


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 29, 2020)

manfredo said:


> The parks are open here, but should be closed. They are packed, people too close, and almost no one wearing masks. They do have the playgrounds roped off, and volleyball nets down. I've ridden a bike there a few times on their more remote trail.
> 
> Then I went to a doctors appt, yesterday wearing an N95 mask and latex gloves....Patients in the waiting room with no protection, the receptionist wasn't wearing a mask, and none of the staff in the office were wearing masks...The doc and nurse were, but not even good masks.
> 
> Maybe this is why NY is the leader in deaths!! Although my friend in Brooklyn says it's much different there, and everyone is using PPE there.


Can I ask where you found n95 masks? Best I've found is a box of disposable surgical masks at the gas station for $60


----------



## doublejj (Apr 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Can I ask where you found n95 masks? Best I've found is a box of disposable surgical masks at the gas station for $60


I bought a box of n95 masks 3 years ago when T**** got elected....along with a new shovel.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 29, 2020)

If there wasn't a word for swimming and you saw a guy swimming in a lake for the first time, what words would you use to describe it?
John the Baptist was dunking people in the water to teach them that water wouldn't kill them.
It was a much different world back then.

I remember watching a movie (Conrack) as a kid about a teacher played by John Voight teaching in a poor village on a remote South Carolina island. One of the children dies because he drowned. He is blown away when he finds out that they are deathly afraid of the water and none of them have ever been taught to swim. The realization that there were people who didn't know how to swim and that they would fear water was something beyond anything I had ever imagined at that age.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 29, 2020)

Love the new-fangled trickle chargers. Keeps my VW battery alive and brings it back from the dead also!

Internet picture but she looks like this:


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Can I ask where you found n95 masks? Best I've found is a box of disposable surgical masks at the gas station for $60


You need n95’s? I got you...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 29, 2020)

Heavysmoker86 said:


> Good for you you fkin moron


Thanks. But why am I the moron? I didn't run out of weed. 
Well if anything, I'm older than 40. So I got that going for me. 

SH420


----------



## manfredo (Apr 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Can I ask where you found n95 masks? Best I've found is a box of disposable surgical masks at the gas station for $60


A friend works for the county as an essential employee and he gave me one, thankfully, as all I had was a crappy construction dust mask.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Can I ask where you found n95 masks? Best I've found is a box of disposable surgical masks at the gas station for $60


I ordered here , delivered in 2wks.


----------



## Heavysmoker86 (Apr 29, 2020)

Don’t rub it in my face and look down on the little guy. I just spent 3 hours with a flashlight and tweezers on the carpet and got a nice bowl. I’m high right now 



shrxhky420 said:


> Thanks. But why am I the moron? I didn't run out of weed.
> Well if anything, I'm older than 40. So I got that going for me.
> 
> SH420


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 29, 2020)

Degenerate


----------



## Heavysmoker86 (Apr 29, 2020)

Yes that’s me 



Singlemalt said:


> Degenerate


----------



## Heavysmoker86 (Apr 29, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Degenerate


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 29, 2020)

Cat or dog hair?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 29, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Cat or dog hair?


Rat


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 29, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> You need n95’s? I got you...


That's sweet.  You work in the medical field and need them, I couldn't take one from you.



BobBitchen said:


> I ordered here , delivered in 2wks.


What's the difference between a n95 and a kn95? Have you received it yet and are they legit?

These guys have them locally, charging $219 for a box of 20!









SAS Safety Corp. N95 Particulate Respirator (20/Box)


SAS Safety Corp. N95 Face Mask (20/Box). FREE shipping on orders over $99.99. Trusted Canadian Source. Shop online today.




www.firstaidcanada.com


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 29, 2020)

I bought a 2017 Mustang convertible last May as a 2 year old leftover that was never titled. Battery died over the winter, I kept starting it every couple weeks but it eventually failed to start anyway.

So I bought a digital trickle charger/tender and went to charge the battery. I had to go on YouTube to find it. The vid said to remove the 3 finger screws that hold the cover on, but they were missing. There was one plastic push pin from a 1994 to 2004 Mustang holding it on. So they obviously had a discharged battery before at the dealership that's 50 miles away.

So I got a four pack at my local dealer today..



$10.60

I called the original dealer but nobody from sales was there because they're down for covid right now. Fuck those guys, I would like my $10.60 back though.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's sweet.  You work in the medical field and need them, I couldn't take one from you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a K&N95


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> What's the difference between a n95 and a kn95? Have you received it yet and are they legit?





https://multimedia.3m.com/mws/media/1791500O/comparison-ffp2-kn95-n95-filtering-facepiece-respirator-classes-tb.pdf



I ordered the N95 for my daughter, 16days for delivery, she works daily in a Vet clinic 
and the KN95 for me, I received in 10 days I believe


----------



## Heavysmoker86 (Apr 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> This is a K&N95
> 
> I like your face
> View attachment 4549615


----------



## Nig grow (Apr 29, 2020)

420God said:


> What did you do today that you're proud of? Something at work, home, school, personal achievement, etc...
> 
> 
> Today I had gravel dropped off and I put in a new driveway. It was a lot of work but I got it done quicker than I thought I would.


I'm new at this .but I counted four new seedlings in made my day


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 29, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> https://multimedia.3m.com/mws/media/1791500O/comparison-ffp2-kn95-n95-filtering-facepiece-respirator-classes-tb.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know how many hours you can wear one? $45 CAD for 10 including shipping isn't that bad if they last a while. I've been getting a couple trips out of the disposable surgical masks.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you know how many hours you can wear one? $45 CAD for 10 including shipping isn't that bad if they last a while. I've been getting a couple trips out of the disposable surgical masks.


sorry, no, I'm new at this mask thing


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you know how many hours you can wear one? $45 CAD for 10 including shipping isn't that bad if they last a while. I've been getting a couple trips out of the disposable surgical masks.



I've been using double coverage. The n95 knockoff under a surgical mask. I assume the covering keeps the n95 reasonably free of microbes.

I set them on a window sill in the sun for a few days and reuse them after that unless somebody was coughing or sneezing around me. Then I trash them.
Fortunately, that hasn't happened yet.

I have a few in rotation right now, and a couple new sets in baggies in the truck.

So if I got a nice expensive n95, I'd be inclined to cover it. That's what the drs. seem to be doing along with a face mask. You can't be too safe these days.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you know how many hours you can wear one? $45 CAD for 10 including shipping isn't that bad if they last a while. I've been getting a couple trips out of the disposable surgical masks.


I actually wear a kn95 daily at work. I have access to the others but i like it. I’ve wore it everyday for bout 2 weeks. I hang it in my locker at end of shift and back on in morning. Super durable. I don’t go in “hot zones” so mine isn’t really getting “dirty”. We have only had like 5 positive in house. Last one went home last week.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you know how many hours you can wear one? $45 CAD for 10 including shipping isn't that bad if they last a while. I've been getting a couple trips out of the disposable surgical masks.


I carry a spray bottle of 91% iso when I leave the house, when I get back home, I hose down my mask til it drips with the iso, as long as it doesn't rip or the rubber bands don't disintigrate I'm calling it good. I do the same to my cowboy bandana mask


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 29, 2020)

Poop soup for todays repotting...


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 29, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Poop soup for todays repotting...
> View attachment 4549766


Interesting butt plug


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 29, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Interesting butt plug


LOL I see it!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 29, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Interesting butt plug


It’s my wifes. 
Yeah, that’s it...


----------



## raratt (Apr 29, 2020)

What do you do when it cools down a bit? Make it hotter outside by firing up the smoker. I thought I had some apple blocks left but I had to settle for straight hickory, that works for me.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 29, 2020)

Oh darn just hickory.....haha nice reminds me I got some apple that can get chopped and chunked.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> What do you do when it cools down a bit? Make it hotter outside by firing up the smoker. I thought I had some apple blocks left but I had to settle for straight hickory, that works for me.View attachment 4549922View attachment 4549923


You should give gay hickory a solid go


----------



## raratt (Apr 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> You should give gay hickory a solid go


I'm too old to change teams.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 29, 2020)

Printed some handkerchiefs from a painting I did. Not sure what folks will do with them but I’ve been wrapping my glass pipe in em when traveling.


----------



## raratt (Apr 29, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4550035
> Printed some handkerchiefs from a painting I did. Not sure what folks will do with them but I’ve been wrapping my glass pipe in em when traveling.


Dead trout head.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> Dead trout head.


Phish to follow


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Phish to follow


I may ruffle some feathers here but...


Not a fan.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 29, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I may ruffle some feathers here but...
> 
> 
> Not a fan.


No worries. Btw banging mask graphics.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> What do you do when it cools down a bit? Make it hotter outside by firing up the smoker. I thought I had some apple blocks left but I had to settle for straight hickory, that works for me.View attachment 4549922View attachment 4549923


Nice. I’m lazy. Stove top ribeye tonight. Wife was nagging me. She loves the way I do it on the stove. Basted the entire time with butter/olive oil.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 29, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Nice. I’m lazy. Stove top ribeye tonight. Wife was nagging me. She loves the way I do it on the stove. Basted the entire time with butter/olive oil.View attachment 4550063
> View attachment 4550064


I’d eat that


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 29, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4550035
> Printed some handkerchiefs from a painting I did. Not sure what folks will do with them but I’ve been wrapping my glass pipe in em when traveling.


Sweet..Love the combination of styles


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 29, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4550035
> Printed some handkerchiefs from a painting I did. Not sure what folks will do with them but I’ve been wrapping my glass pipe in em when traveling.


Numbered and signed?

Need a broker???


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 29, 2020)

Mrs budmantx agrees, said she would wear one. This could be interesting.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 29, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Nice. I’m lazy. Stove top ribeye tonight. Wife was nagging me. She loves the way I do it on the stove. Basted the entire time with butter/olive oil.View attachment 4550063
> View attachment 4550064


Can I ask about the seasoning , looks like I see rose Mary and or thyme , then it gets a little harder to decifier.
Really and truly I want to ask about to processe , 1. how hot is the pan when you put the Meat in . 2. How long per side before flip , how many flips ? .......... Marinate ??? 3. Any liquids like butter or beef broth, taloe ??? 4. Rare? Midium , well done ???


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 29, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Can I ask about the seasoning , looks like I see rose Mary and or thyme , then it gets a little harder to decifier.
> Really and truly I want to ask about to processe , 1. how hot is the pan when you put the Meat in . 2. How long per side before flip , how many flips .......... Marinate ???


You want him to eat it or ya too?


----------



## Bareback (Apr 29, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> You want him to eat it or ya too?


He might as well ........I thick he earned it


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 29, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Can I ask about the seasoning , looks like I see rose Mary and or thyme , then it gets a little harder to decifier.
> Really and truly I want to ask about to processe , 1. how hot is the pan when you put the Meat in . 2. How long per side before flip , how many flips ? .......... Marinate ??? 3. Any liquids like butter or beef broth, taloe ??? 4. Rare? Midium , well done ???


Pan is medium-high when meat goes in. Then down to medium. I don’t really time the flip . I try to get it done on one flip. But sometimes it needs a second flip to really caramelize it. No marinate. I try to pat dry and season the meat the night before if I can. Cook it in 2 tbsp butter + 1 tbsp olive oil. I season the meat with garlic salt and black pepper......and you guessed it, rosemary from the garden.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 29, 2020)

Add a baked potato with butter & sour cream and a tossed salad and I'm in! Maybe an ear or 2 of fresh sweet corn, also oozing in butter!! 

I just gained 2 pounds thinking about it!!


----------



## XtraGood (Apr 29, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I may ruffle some feathers here but...
> 
> 
> Not a fan.


Leftover Dead .... or Grateful Salmon!

Like the art!


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 30, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Printed some handkerchiefs from a painting I did. Not sure what folks will do with them but I’ve been wrapping my glass pipe in em when traveling.


They'd make great Covid masks, I'd wear them.


----------



## Heavysmoker86 (Apr 30, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Nice. I’m lazy. Stove top ribeye tonight. Wife was nagging me. She loves the way I do it on the stove. Basted the entire time with butter/olive oil.View attachment 4550063
> View attachment 4550064



can you share you recipe on the gop picture thank you


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 30, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> They'd make great Covid masks, I'd wear them.


Probably me too....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 30, 2020)

Had a chance to have fun...

Grilled pork chops, with salt and pepper and olive oil  fixing to grill the buns, lettuce and tomatoe onion, mustard and relish sweet. Have fun with the combinations.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 30, 2020)

Okay, so I made one. Added avacodo..


----------



## Mohican (Apr 30, 2020)

Just finished a big book edit. So much I want to comment about! Too tired.

See you all tomorrow/today.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 30, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Just finished a big book edit. So much I want to comment about! Too tired.
> 
> See you all tomorrow/today.


Nice convertible, 74 and later?


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 30, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I bought a 2017 Mustang convertible last May as a 2 year old leftover that was never titled. Battery died over the winter, I kept starting it every couple weeks but it eventually failed to start anyway.
> 
> So I bought a digital trickle charger/tender and went to charge the battery. I had to go on YouTube to find it. The vid said to remove the 3 finger screws that hold the cover on, but they were missing. There was one plastic push pin from a 1994 to 2004 Mustang holding it on. So they obviously had a discharged battery before at the dealership that's 50 miles away.
> 
> ...


fukin parts dept


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 30, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I carry a spray bottle of 91% iso when I leave the house, when I get back home, I hose down my mask til it drips with the iso, as long as it doesn't rip or the rubber bands don't disintigrate I'm calling it good. I do the same to my cowboy bandana mask


Yeah, I do that, luckily I don't have to go out too often. I had a box (10) of nice OEM 3M N95's with the valve in my stash bought back when they were cheap. Kept 2 and gave the rest to the FD/EMS guys at our local substation. Wrote my name and address on the box so...maybe it gets BB some golden hour juice.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 30, 2020)

So, I had my 19 yo boy at my house for a week. We hadn't seen each other for about 18 months, and it had been almost 3 years since he's been at my place. He was raised here as we moved to this place when he was 5 yo, so it was a strange psychological adjustment for him to be back here. It was very interesting to catch up on each other's lives and experiences, and to re-establish a more traditional father/son relationship where he is dependent on me. He has been hustling, traveling and living without parental assistance for the last couple of years. We smoked weed together for the first time, which was cool and not as strange as I thought it would be. He was eager to earn his keep, so I had plenty of projects for him that I've been putting off. He also learned how to assist with plant maintenance and harvesting. He had trimmed grows in Cali, so I didn't have to watch his work too closely, he just needs to develop speed. He was grateful for all the grow knowledge, and for all the smokables he earned. He raved about the quality of my weed, it was good to hear from someone who has trimmed several different grows and knows their MJ. He spent his free time playing Destiny on xbox, face-timing with his girl in Cali, and learning and using the home recording studio I bought him. He's back at his mom's place this week, and as much as I appreciated my time alone before his return, I cherish it even more now


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 30, 2020)

I ordered the 10 pack of the kn95 masks and it came out to $47.30 CAD with delivery. Still seems crazy to me for some disposable masks. I'm going to give my parents a couple for checking their mail and keep the rest for us. 



tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4549671
> I've been using double coverage. The n95 knockoff under a surgical mask. I assume the covering keeps the n95 reasonably free of microbes.
> 
> I set them on a window sill in the sun for a few days and reuse them after that unless somebody was coughing or sneezing around me. Then I trash them.
> ...


I'll give double layer thing a shot, I still have a bunch of the surgical masks left. 



jerryb73 said:


> I actually wear a kn95 daily at work. I have access to the others but i like it. I’ve wore it everyday for bout 2 weeks. I hang it in my locker at end of shift and back on in morning. Super durable. I don’t go in “hot zones” so mine isn’t really getting “dirty”. We have only had like 5 positive in house. Last one went home last week.


Even still that must be so stressful going to work knowing the potential is there. Are you wearing it the entire time you're working? 



Singlemalt said:


> I carry a spray bottle of 91% iso when I leave the house, when I get back home, I hose down my mask til it drips with the iso, as long as it doesn't rip or the rubber bands don't disintigrate I'm calling it good. I do the same to my cowboy bandana mask


Alcohol is such a rare commodity here. I check every time I've been to the drug store and no luck. I have 40oz of grey goose that I can use as a substitute lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 30, 2020)

You can't see the tops of buildings this morning.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I ordered the 10 pack of the kn95 masks and it came out to $47.30 CAD with delivery. Still seems crazy to me for some disposable masks. I'm going to give my parents a couple for checking their mail and keep the rest for us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are required to wear mask in all common areas. So most of the day I wear it. Take it off in my office or break room.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> You can't see the tops of buildings this morning.
> 
> View attachment 4550364


Looks like here. Been raining all night.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Yeah, I do that, luckily I don't have to go out too often. I had a box (10) of nice OEM 3M N95's with the valve in my stash bought back when they were cheap. Kept 2 and gave the rest to the FD/EMS guys at our local substation. Wrote my name and address on the box so...maybe it gets BB some golden hour juice.


I have a half-face 3M respirator with a volatile gas/P100 combination. I pair that with safety glasses, hair cover and a squirt bottle of 91% when I go out. The only reason I use my 91% is if I need to handle my safety gear or my phone.

I come in through my garage and have a second refrigerator and chest freezer set up in there for quarantine of cold items and long storage. Anything I don't need immediately sits for a minimum of 72 hours. Anything I need and for terminal disinfection of my safety gear I have a hard flat surface and quaternary ammonium spray for immediate disinfection prior to transfer into the sterile core.

It's sort of nice living in OR world again. I've missed it. I have eschewed the de rigeur 10 minute first of the day betadine hand/arm scrubs however. Now it's purely the 5 minute prior to suiting up and returning scrubs.

Yesterday I accomplished trimming 1 arm off a large plant and wrestling with my internet.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 30, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Can I ask about the seasoning , looks like I see rose Mary and or thyme , then it gets a little harder to decifier.
> Really and truly I want to ask about to processe , 1. how hot is the pan when you put the Meat in . 2. How long per side before flip , how many flips ? .......... Marinate ??? 3. Any liquids like butter or beef broth, taloe ??? 4. Rare? Midium , well done ???


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 30, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Looks like here. Been raining all night.


It's supposed to be gloomy and raining all day. They're calling for 68° and sunny on Sunday... we're gonna pull out the patio furniture and chill in the sun.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's supposed to be gloomy and raining all day. They're calling for 68° and sunny on Sunday... we're gonna pull out the patio furniture and chill in the sun.


Rain is gone. Really nice right now. I took the day off.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 30, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Rain is gone. Really nice right now. I took the day off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know you're not big on the beach... it would be so hard for me not to go if they were open and you have weather like that!


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I know you're not big on the beach... it would be so hard for me not to go if they were open and you have weather like that!


Today they are open 6-9am and 5-8pm no chairs or laying out. Tomorrow they go 6am-9pm. Can lay out but no driving/camping/horseback riding yet. Still must social distance. But yeah, I won’t be going. Lol. Maybe a fishing trip this weekend. My buddy’s dock is never closed.


----------



## Kikismokes (Apr 30, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> So, I had my 19 yo boy at my house for a week. We hadn't seen each other for about 18 months, and it had been almost 3 years since he's been at my place. He was raised here as we moved to this place when he was 5 yo, so it was a strange psychological adjustment for him to be back here. It was very interesting to catch up on each other's lives and experiences, and to re-establish a more traditional father/son relationship where he is dependent on me. He has been hustling, traveling and living without parental assistance for the last couple of years. We smoked weed together for the first time, which was cool and not as strange as I thought it would be. He was eager to earn his keep, so I had plenty of projects for him that I've been putting off. He also learned how to assist with plant maintenance and harvesting. He had trimmed grows in Cali, so I didn't have to watch his work too closely, he just needs to develop speed. He was grateful for all the grow knowledge, and for all the smokables he earned. He raved about the quality of my weed, it was good to hear from someone who has trimmed several different grows and knows their MJ. He spent his free time playing Destiny on xbox, face-timing with his girl in Cali, and learning and using the home recording studio I bought him. He's back at his mom's place this week, and as much as I appreciated my time alone before his return, I cherish it even more now


I love this. I sent my son to live with his dad last Oct. as he was really in need of guidance that his father and I felt he'd best get from Dad. I have had custody of our kids for quite a while and after puberty my son started making really fucked up choices (cutting school, grades dropping from A's and B's) I think sending him to his dad is one of the best things I've ever done. 

As far as accomplishments, I got my ass up after a really shitty night of sleep and did my morning run (2 miles). Best of all, my baby girl has officially finished high school early and with honors! Yes, this is ultimately her accomplishment, but I had to ride her ass! Now all of that guidance, bitching, and dragging her screaming to participate in the Honor society has paid off. I'm going to smoke a joint in celebration!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 30, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I have a half-face 3M respirator with a volatile gas/P100 combination. I pair that with safety glasses, hair cover and a squirt bottle of 91% when I go out. The only reason I use my 91% is if I need to handle my safety gear or my phone.
> 
> I come in through my garage and have a second refrigerator and chest freezer set up in there for quarantine of cold items and long storage. Anything I don't need immediately sits for a minimum of 72 hours. Anything I need and for terminal disinfection of my safety gear I have a hard flat surface and quaternary ammonium spray for immediate disinfection prior to transfer into the sterile core.
> 
> ...


Are the clones I’m sending you going to be put in an autoclave?

Think I’ll get em out today. I hate sending clones without lots of roots. It just a aint right.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 30, 2020)

I trimmed some brushes and shit. 
The muscadines are looking fantastic.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's supposed to be gloomy and raining all day. They're calling for 68° and sunny on Sunday... we're gonna pull out the patio furniture and chill in the sun.


Today is the day I break out the royal tank tops. Gonna oil up these guns and then do my new interpretive dance on the beach. 

The dance is called “giraffes in the moonlight”. 

I know you don’t like penises and all, but this could be the catalyst of change. 

My duck penis has not fallen off yet. I used super glue.

Oh and LG, don’t fret. I’ll send like 200 pics to your inbox.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 30, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I trimmed some brushes and shit. View attachment 4550556View attachment 4550557
> The muscadines are looking fantastic.


Awesome spot!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 30, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I trimmed some brushes and shit. View attachment 4550556View attachment 4550557
> The muscadines are looking fantastic.


Wow that looks fantastic, bud. I’d smoke huge bongloads under that.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 30, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Are the clones I’m sending you going to be put in an autoclave?
> 
> Think I’ll get em out today. I hate sending clones without lots of roots. It just a aint right.


The old manual clave has a gentler cycle.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 30, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Wow that looks fantastic, bud. I’d smoke huge bongloads under that.


I have another arbor in the back under a nice big oak with a swing under it , I smoke there pretty often.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 30, 2020)

GG#4 going on the lines. Gelato next. Then bubba. Yee!!!

Edit: Found a few aphids. But nothing crazy, and the way GG#4 grows helped prevent any mold from their secretions. Guess the green lacewings been in here too.


----------



## Kikismokes (Apr 30, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I trimmed some brushes and shit. View attachment 4550556View attachment 4550557
> The muscadines are looking fantastic.


Looks like a fantastic place to smoke and have a vodka gimlet. I'll be over in a few...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 30, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Today they are open 6-9am and 5-8pm no chairs or laying out. Tomorrow they go 6am-9pm. Can lay out but no driving/camping/horseback riding yet. Still must social distance. But yeah, I won’t be going. Lol. Maybe a fishing trip this weekend. My buddy’s dock is never closed.


It's not really "going to the beach" if I can't bring my horse. 



Bobby schmeckle said:


> Today is the day I break out the royal tank tops. Gonna oil up these guns and then do my new interpretive dance on the beach.
> 
> The dance is called “giraffes in the moonlight”.
> 
> ...


bummer my inbox is empty 

I'd pay to see your oiled up dance tho.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's not really "going to the beach" if I can't bring my horse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, geez. I'm still oiling my taut, sinewy hamstrings up.

Masterpieces take time.


----------



## raratt (Apr 30, 2020)

Went to tie up the dog's rope on the peach tree and ended up with a ladybug larva on my arm, so I started looking around for them. There are a bunch on the wall doing metamorphic magic, and probably a lot more on the fence. Wish they would hang around long enough to take care of the aphids on my zucchini but they usually move on before then.
I have an oak on the back corner of my lot with a cement pad up there. I have my rusting out fire pit up there (it's about 6' above the rest of the yard) but I need to replace it with a landscape block pit someday.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 30, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Well, geez. I'm still oiling my taut, sinewy hamstrings up.
> 
> Masterpieces take time.


The Mastur.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 30, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Today is the day I break out the royal tank tops. Gonna oil up these guns and then do my new interpretive dance on the beach.
> The dance is called “giraffes in the moonlight”.
> I know you don’t like penises and all, but this could be the catalyst of change.
> My duck penis has not fallen off yet. I used super glue.
> Oh and LG, don’t fret. *I’ll send like 200 pics to your inbox. *



Don't forget to send a few to my inbox, too. I love the arts...


----------



## manfredo (Apr 30, 2020)

Had to go collect 5k from a bodaga store owner, and he always pays in cash....and always late. Last month it was a shitload of 5's and 10's, and I didn't even have a mask or gloves last month. That money is still in a zip-lock bag with Lysol, lol. Today at least he had 100's, but he sat in my car while counting ... with a mask at least! And this guy deals with the worst of the worst class of people, from 7 am til midnite running his store every day. I feel bad for him and that's why I put up with his nonsense...he is trying, plus he has 4 kids and he can't read or write English...He usually has mail he wants me to read to him...Today it was a letter from the IRS...I said "oh nooooo", but it was his letter from Donald telling him $3900 was deposited to his account. I said "happy Ramadan!" 

Then onto the post office, where again there where unmasked people, but most were complying. I was in and out quick!

Heavy rains on the way here too, but thankfully it's done snowing...I think. Might even try and plant a few squash and cukes soon, although I'm really a month early.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Are the clones I’m sending you going to be put in an autoclave?
> 
> Think I’ll get em out today. I hate sending clones without lots of roots. It just a aint right.


Chances are the post office will do it for me. They are helpful like that ;D


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Today is the day I break out the royal tank tops. Gonna oil up these guns and then do my new interpretive dance on the beach.
> 
> The dance is called “giraffes in the moonlight”.
> 
> ...


Hey send her measurements with the pics and she can 3D print you a dozen! You'll never have to worry about it falling off again.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 30, 2020)

Throwing away so much gooey Gelato trim due the spider mites. Fuckers. Good thing I already have too much lol.


----------



## raratt (Apr 30, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Throwing away so much gooey Gelato trim due the spider mites. Fuckers. Good thing I already have too much lol.View attachment 4550743


I understand your pain.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 30, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Hey send her measurements with the pics and she can 3D print you a dozen! You'll never have to worry about it falling off again.


They're going to have to be yellow and very wee... I'm almost out of filament


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 30, 2020)

Oh shit! I just realized @Laughing Grass doesn't even know I used to be a rapper. I had to delete the one with a million+ views because of... Things I shouldn't talk about. But here's one I can't delete. I'm not going to say which guy I am, but I will tell you I'm not black.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 30, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Oh shit! I just realized @Laughing Grass doesn't even know I used to be a rapper. I had to delete the one with a million+ views because of... Things I shouldn't talk about. But here's one I can't delete. I'm not going to say which guy I am, but I will tell you I'm not black.



I've fapped to this vid about 50 times, it is when I first fell in love with you.


Edit - After this watching the beginning of this vid, I believe LG's orientation will at least drift to bi...


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 30, 2020)

I've been busy prepping for summer and taking clones.
Finished up another tray today and jarred some dry stuff too.
I'm really liking these rockwool cubes. Not crazy about the residue from the Azos but it works better than Clonex for this method.

And I finally got the Grape Sundaes down


The rest of my day, so far, has been slightly chaotic. I'm dog sitting for friend. His name is Pete and he's normally a very well mannered pooch.

I needed a new wheelbarrow at hardware store so I decided to take the boys (Pete and my dog Bodhi) for a ride in the truck to pick it up. I had the passenger window down about half way so they could enjoy the breeze. I pulled into the parking lot and Pete caught a glimpse of the seagulls that congregate near the adjacent McDonalds. Goddamn Pete slipped his collar and squeezed his fat ass out the window and tore after the birds!
I threw the truck in park and jumped out screaming "PETE NO" and as I ran around the back of the truck I wacked my shin on the Reese hitch. Now I'm swearing _and_ screaming for Pete. This caught the attention of the local workers parked on their lunch break (most working on same road job as Mr Tang and crew) and they joined in to help recapture Pete. They also text or radioed Mr Tang so he could get in on the laugh.

He sent me this from the shop about an hr after I got home...













Needless to say, I'm not speaking to Pete or Mr Tang at the moment.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 30, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I've fapped to this vid about 50 times, it is when I first fell in love with you.
> 
> 
> Edit - After this watching the beginning of this vid, I believe LG's orientation will at least drift to bi...


RIP to the black dog in the video. Had her since she was 3 months old. She just died last November at 16. RIP INDIA the Triple OG


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 30, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Oh shit! I just realized @Laughing Grass doesn't even know I used to be a rapper. I had to delete the one with a million+ views because of... Things I shouldn't talk about. But here's one I can't delete. I'm not going to say which guy I am, but I will tell you I'm not black.


Wow, I'm totally impressed! You look almost exactly the same as you did seven years ago. 

I gave the video a thumbs up.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 30, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I've fapped to this vid about 50 times, it is when I first fell in love with you.
> 
> 
> Edit - After this watching the beginning of this vid, I believe LG's orientation will at least drift to bi...


Let's not go crazy... not that there's anything wrong with being bi.


----------



## raratt (Apr 30, 2020)

My rapping career started years ago, but it starts with a "W" and I do it mostly around Christmas.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> My rapping career started years ago, but it starts with a "W" and I do it mostly around Christmas.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 30, 2020)

Extra chunky...


----------



## raratt (Apr 30, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4550879
> Extra chunky...


My son in law works for that company.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> My son in law works for that company.


So, what did that guy eat?


----------



## srh88 (Apr 30, 2020)

I bought a thing. Also went outside finally. I'm back to sitting on random things until I get bored then I sit on another thing. Now I'm on the floor. Its still a party here


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 30, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I bought a thing. Also went outside finally. I'm back to sitting on random things until I get bored then I sit on another thing. Now I'm on the floor. Its still a party hereView attachment 4550917


You thingsitting stud you


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I bought a thing. Also went outside finally. I'm back to sitting on random things until I get bored then I sit on another thing. Now I'm on the floor. Its still a party hereView attachment 4550917


I'm still in trim jail.


cannabineer said:


> You thingsitting stud you


----------



## srh88 (Apr 30, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'm still in trim jail.
> 
> View attachment 4550940


How's your fingers feeling?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2020)

srh88 said:


> How's your fingers feeling?


I can't feel my fingers over the pain in my back and let's not forget carpal tunnel LOL I f'n hate pot.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 30, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I can't feel my fingers over the pain in my back and let's not forget carpal tunnel LOL I f'n hate pot.


Your grandkids got good little trimming fingers


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Your grandkids got good little trimming fingers


She'd just stick it in her mouth right now.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 30, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Your grandkids got good little trimming fingers


Omg daycare trimming centers I’M RICH unhinged cackle


----------



## srh88 (Apr 30, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Omg daycare trimming centers I’M RICH unhinged cackle


I need to make a Craigslist ad advertising a daycare and when the parents walk in it'll be a bunch of little people wearing kids clothes and doing daycare stuff.. eating paste and shit. All just for the reaction


----------



## doublejj (Apr 30, 2020)

Am I the only one that sees a trim crew in training?....really?


----------



## doublejj (Apr 30, 2020)

Scissor badge...


----------



## srh88 (Apr 30, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Am I the only one that sees a trim crew in training?....really?
> View attachment 4550961


Too soft, won't help when the feds come around.

Don't worry though I found the crew you need


----------



## doublejj (Apr 30, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Too soft, won't help when the feds come around.
> 
> Don't worry though I found the crew you needView attachment 4550967


them boys can't trim....


----------



## srh88 (Apr 30, 2020)

doublejj said:


> them boys can't trim....


Fine then! But when the G men come bursting through your green houses ansmd the girl scouts rat you out don't say I didn't tell you so


----------



## doublejj (Apr 30, 2020)

I'm eligible for the lifetime achievement award from the Girl Scout Cookie Foundation...


----------



## raratt (Apr 30, 2020)

"OK girls, remember to scrape all that stuff off your fingers into this little glass bowl so I can dispose of it properly".


----------



## doublejj (Apr 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> "OK girls, remember to scrape all that stuff off your fingers into this little glass bowl so I can dispose of it properly".


----------



## doublejj (Apr 30, 2020)

early conditioning is essential.....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 30, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I bought a thing. Also went outside finally. I'm back to sitting on random things until I get bored then I sit on another thing. Now I'm on the floor. Its still a party hereView attachment 4550917


Try not to sit on any dix.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 30, 2020)

The local Nuns run a mean trim camp.....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 30, 2020)

doublejj said:


> The local Nuns run a mean trim camp.....
> View attachment 4551019


No gloves? 
That's hardcore!


----------



## raratt (Apr 30, 2020)

YAY! My milkweed seeds are sprouting. I read where they needed to be stratified, basically frozen in ice cubes, to make them think they spent the winter outside. I guess it works. I found the proper strain for this area, they are for the Monarch Butterflies. I remember when I was a kid seeing tens of thousands of them, they aren't doing well recently.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 30, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I've fapped to this vid about 50 times, it is when I first fell in love with you.
> 
> 
> Edit - After this watching the beginning of this vid, I believe LG's orientation will at least drift to bi...


Thanks Tyler, that means a lot coming from you. I know you're a killer musician.









It's All Happening, by Broken Dreams


17 track album




brokendreams.bandcamp.com





That's the album I'm most proud of though. Even features my ex girlfriend who was in the finals of American Idol at the time. I also still have a large scar on my hand from where she sliced me with a butcher knife.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 30, 2020)

Microwave broke today. So... I went to home depot and bought a new nuker. Found out the local hydro store was open so I went by there and bought some fox farm. From there I went to nob hill to pick up a few things we needed. Mainly stuff for coffee, you know, essentials. 
Going out back to continue cleaning the shed.



SH420


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 30, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=262622088208461


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 30, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Microwave broke today. So... I went to home depot and bought a new nuker. Found out the local hydro store was open so I went by there and bought some fox farm. From there I went to nob hill to pick up a few things we needed. Mainly stuff for coffee, you know, essentials.
> Going out back to continue cleaning the shed.
> 
> View attachment 4551056
> ...


Best Buy outlet is the best place around here. 
Our microwave died and we got a new one that's also a convection oven for $160. 
It was normally $600 and looked like someone had tried to install it & failed. Probably didn't fit.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Microwave broke today. So... I went to home depot and bought a new nuker. Found out the local hydro store was open so I went by there and bought some fox farm. From there I went to nob hill to pick up a few things we needed. Mainly stuff for coffee, you know, essentials.
> Going out back to continue cleaning the shed.
> 
> View attachment 4551056
> ...


We have the same tile!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 30, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Best Buy outlet is the best place around here.
> Our microwave died and we got a new one that's also a convection oven for $160.
> It was normally $600 and looked like someone had tried to install it & failed. Probably didn't fit.


The best buy over is closed. But it's good to know for future. There's a pretty big store in San Jose actually 2 come to think of it. 

SH420


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 1, 2020)

I have successfully trickled my way to a full charge.

"Houston, auxiliary systems on line and ready for launch on Monday. T minus 3 days and counting. Waiting on weather confirmation, confidence is high."


----------



## manfredo (May 1, 2020)

Decided to swap out my 2 of my 600 watt bulbs for 1000 watt last night, and add 1 more, entering week 4 of flower. Noticed a little puddle of water as I was about done around 10 pm.....well, that turned into a 4 hour cleanup as torrential rains had dumped an inch or 2 in an hour...But that doesn't usually effect me. Turns out a gutter downspout I just moved was allowing water to pool up in a flower bed, and follow the foundation down and into my grow room! Then the carpeted family room next door! Ugh, carpets are torn up, fans and dehumidifiers going, a few blasts of ozone, and a very sore back! Nothing really damaged though. And I wanted to mop the grow room anyways, lol. Girls are definitely getting a dose of Regalia later!


----------



## cannabineer (May 1, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4551536
> I have successfully trickled my way to a full charge.
> 
> "Houston, auxiliary systems on line and ready for launch on Monday. T minus 3 days and counting. Waiting on weather confirmation, confidence is high."


“Power is internal.
Guidance is internal”
When you hear those phrases, you know launch is imminent, as in “grab something and hold tf on” imminent.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 1, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Decided to swap out my 2 of my 600 watt bulbs for 1000 watt last night, and add 1 more, entering week 4 of flower. Noticed a little puddle of water as I was about done around 10 pm.....well, that turned into a 4 hour cleanup as torrential rains had dumped an inch or 2 in an hour...But that doesn't usually effect me. Turns out a gutter downspout I just moved was allowing water to pool up in a flower bed, and follow the foundation down and into my grow room! Then the carpeted family room next door! Ugh, carpets are torn up, fans and dehumidifiers going, a few blasts of ozone, and a very sore back! Nothing really damaged though. And I wanted to mop the grow room anyways, lol. Girls are definitely getting a dose of Regalia later!


Good to hear yours is a easy fix. I think my footing drains are plugged or collapsed. Been here 10 years and never had water.


----------



## manfredo (May 1, 2020)

I think my footing drains are plugged too...It's a 1960's built home, and a Ranch style so it has a huge basement. I also have 2 old sets of stone/concrete steps that are pitched toward the house, etc. issues. I did some extensive ground water control a few years ago, but every once in a while, something like this happens. I just over the winter tore up damaged Pergo flooring from an incident 2 years ago and loose laid the carpet in, in case it happened again. Soooo glad i didn't put more Pergo in!! But I did put padding under the carpet, and man is that shit like a sponge!

Earlier in the day my buddy had dropped off a new Juul and a cartridge, and that helped....a lot. So much that at 11 pm I took a break and I baked chocolate chip cookies, then proceeded to eat about 8....or 10. I slept good for sure!

All I know is I need to drag my ass to a hot shower and eat more Advil...


----------



## cannabineer (May 1, 2020)

manfredo said:


> All I know is I need to drag my ass to a hot shower and eat more opium ...


Fify


----------



## manfredo (May 1, 2020)

Crazy shit here!


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2020)

I guess my "fix" on the main water line coming in the house wasn't completely successful, I guess I just slowed it down. The pond pump I was using to water the girls is coming in handy for getting the water out of the hole though. I see a muddy mess in my near future. I'll dig it down far enough to put in a new piece of pipe so the rubber seals on the splice will work, I hope...


----------



## manfredo (May 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> I guess my "fix" on the main water line coming in the house wasn't completely successful, I guess I just slowed it down. The pond pump I was using to water the girls is coming in handy for getting the water out of the hole though. I see a muddy mess in my near future. I'll dig it down far enough to put in a new piece of pipe so the rubber seals on the splice will work, I hope...


Been there , done that...I have gotten lucky a few times. Is it old galvanized piping? I did have one, 2 years ago, that I repaired and it lasted a few years, but then the tenant called with "water in the basement"....Pretty sure it was rotten back further and just didn't want to fuck with it any more, and I had 5 college girls living there paying good money, so I had it replaced... $2,000, but the water pressure was really great after that, so the girls loved it. But yeah, hopefully you can get back far enough to fix it....That shit is never fun...Good luck!


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Been there , done that...I have gotten lucky a few times. Is it old galvanized piping? I did have one, 2 years ago, that I repaired and it lasted a few years, but then the tenant called with "water in the basement"....Pretty sure it was rotten back further and just didn't want to fuck with it any more, and I had 5 college girls living there paying good money, so I had it replaced... $2,000, but the water pressure was really great after that, so the girls loved it. But yeah, hopefully you can get back far enough to fix it....That shit is never fun...Good luck!


It's 1" PVC, so that makes it easier, just fun trying to get it dry to glue it. Of course the pipes don't line up perfectly. Thanks for the support.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> It's 1" PVC, so that makes it easier, just fun trying to get it dry to glue it. Of course the pipes don't line up perfectly. Thanks for the support.


Fernco work maybe?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 1, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I think my footing drains are plugged too...It's a 1960's built home, and a Ranch style so it has a huge basement. I also have 2 old sets of stone/concrete steps that are pitched toward the house, etc. issues. I did some extensive ground water control a few years ago, but every once in a while, something like this happens. I just over the winter tore up damaged Pergo flooring from an incident 2 years ago and loose laid the carpet in, in case it happened again. Soooo glad i didn't put more Pergo in!! But I did put padding under the carpet, and man is that shit like a sponge!
> 
> Earlier in the day my buddy had dropped off a new Juul and a cartridge, and that helped....a lot. So much that at 11 pm I took a break and I baked chocolate chip cookies, then proceeded to eat about 8....or 10. I slept good for sure!
> 
> All I know is I need to drag my ass to a hot shower and eat more Advil...


Just like my place.........60's, big basement......some is finished. Threw out a lot of shit and firgureing out where to put stuff we need. I got a 1/2" water in my tent...........so I'm taking down some and just composting it ......moving 2 plants somewhere. Have 3 huge jalapeños that I'm hoping will survive the hydrotun to soil transplant.........taking down the f&d table.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 1, 2020)

To my surprise, I actually have a gig tonight. It's for an anniversary dinner, the husband is cooking in the back yard for his wife, and yes, we will social distance as I play. Recovering from covid early seems to have given me an advantage, as my competitors are not bidding on the gigs taking place in the the next couple of months. I also have another gig for some studio work on Monday night, guess I was the only one to bid on that. Maybe 2020 won't be a total bust for me, after all...


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Fernco work maybe?


I have used these.


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Decided to swap out my 2 of my 600 watt bulbs for 1000 watt last night, and add 1 more, entering week 4 of flower. Noticed a little puddle of water as I was about done around 10 pm.....well, that turned into a 4 hour cleanup as torrential rains had dumped an inch or 2 in an hour...But that doesn't usually effect me. Turns out a gutter downspout I just moved was allowing water to pool up in a flower bed, and follow the foundation down and into my grow room! Then the carpeted family room next door! Ugh, carpets are torn up, fans and dehumidifiers going, a few blasts of ozone, and a very sore back! Nothing really damaged though. And I wanted to mop the grow room anyways, lol. Girls are definitely getting a dose of Regalia later!


Damn, sorry to hear that.


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Crazy shit here!


----------



## manfredo (May 1, 2020)

Still makes you think, right??! They are coming....


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2020)

@tyler.durden - awesome news! Amazing how things can turn around. Do you know "In the Mood?"

@manfredo - Tesla is launching skynet and there are robot soldiers. Maybe Covid isn't our biggest worry. Doc Brown, wheres my time machine!?

@raratt - dig the whole thing up like Mike Holmes and do it right. In the immortal words of Mr. Monk - You will thank me later.  

This:



Blue Corn!!!


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 1, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> To my surprise, I actually have a gig tonight. It's for an anniversary dinner, the husband is cooking in the back yard for his wife, and yes, we will social distance as I play. Recovering from covid early seems to have given me an advantage, as my competitors are not bidding on the gigs taking place in the the next couple of months. I also have another gig for some studio work on Monday night, guess I was the only one to bid on that. Maybe 2020 won't be a total bust for me, after all...


Oh Tyler... my prayers were answered. I'm delighted you'll survive in some pretty turbulent times.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 1, 2020)

Mohican said:


> @tyler.durden - awesome news! Amazing how things can turn around. Do you know "In the Mood?"
> 
> @manfredo - Tesla is launching skynet and there are robot soldiers. Maybe Covid isn't our biggest worry. Doc Brown, wheres my time machine!?
> 
> ...


Yep, I ran across that tune after I left my last wife


----------



## manfredo (May 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> It's 1" PVC, so that makes it easier, just fun trying to get it dry to glue it. Of course the pipes don't line up perfectly. Thanks for the support.


Here's what you want for your job, like DW said...It'll last more than a decade, or 2...til the SS clamp breaks.









Fernco 1 in. x 1 in. DWV Flexible PVC Coupling-P1056-100 - The Home Depot


Fernco Couplings have earned a reputation for consistent, superior performance, giving you full confidence in their quality and reliability. The dimensional flexibility of Fernco couplings ensures leak-proof



www.homedepot.com


----------



## tyler.durden (May 1, 2020)

dannyboy602 said:


> Oh Tyler... my prayers were answered. I'm delighted you'll survive in some pretty turbulent times.



You are super sweet, DB. I'm so glad to see you around more often. We'll have to dock when we meet irl, kinda like this...


----------



## ismann (May 1, 2020)

Can anyone recommend a good breeder for ACDC (CBD) seeds?


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Still makes you think, right??! They are coming....


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4552030


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2020)

Mohican said:


> @tyler.durden - awesome news! Amazing how things can turn around. Do you know "In the Mood?"
> 
> @manfredo - Tesla is launching skynet and there are robot soldiers. Maybe Covid isn't our biggest worry. Doc Brown, wheres my time machine!?
> 
> ...


Don't plant the blue corn anywhere near the other corn, trust me.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 1, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4552030


Couldn't do any worse than the last couple we've had/have.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 1, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Crazy shit here!


Welcome to TnT......

Lightbulb moment there, buddy..


----------



## Bareback (May 1, 2020)

We have the youngest grandson for a couple of days. He is a rambunctious rascal, he got stung by a wasp on his cheek and 15 minutes later fell down some steps and barely cried . So tonight we’re going to get pizza and go for a walk, let’s see what trouble we can get into.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 1, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Crazy shit here!


There is a lot more than you think out there than that..


----------



## BudmanTX (May 1, 2020)

Bareback said:


> We have the youngest grandson for a couple of days. He is a rambunctious rascal, he got stung by a wasp on his cheek and 15 minutes later fell down some steps and barely cried . So tonight we’re going to get pizza and go for a walk, let’s see what trouble we can get into. View attachment 4552091View attachment 4552092


Partner in crime tonight?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 1, 2020)

Bareback said:


> We have the youngest grandson for a couple of days. He is a rambunctious rascal, he got stung by a wasp on his cheek and 15 minutes later fell down some steps and barely cried . So tonight we’re going to get pizza and go for a walk, let’s see what trouble we can get into. View attachment 4552091View attachment 4552092


We have two grandsons (8 & 6) for the foreseeable future - their mamma is outta town & looking at a C section + NICU for a bit.
Talk about time to corrupt the kids.


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We have two grandsons (8 & 6) for the foreseeable future - their mamma is outta town & looking at a C section + NICU for a bit.
> Talk about time to corrupt the kids.


You really should get a saddle for your big boy and convince the kids your dog is a horse. That should keep you busy for a bit.


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2020)

420God said:


> What did you do today that you're proud of? Something at work, home, school, personal achievement, etc...
> 
> 
> Today I had gravel dropped off and I put in a new driveway. It was a lot of work but I got it done quicker than I thought I would.


my seed germinated, 1 month no Porn, made a technical progressive death guitar solo, and i am close into getting a metal scream


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 1, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> You really should get a saddle for your big boy and convince the kids your dog is a horse. That should keep you busy for a bit.


That could actually work - would you ask Ceasar how to make a dog neigh?


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That could actually work - would you ask Ceasar how to make a dog neigh?


Just tell them not all horse's neigh. Neighing is a stereotype to keep horses down.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 1, 2020)

Bareback said:


> We have the youngest grandson for a couple of days. He is a rambunctious rascal, he got stung by a wasp on his cheek and 15 minutes later fell down some steps and barely cried . So tonight we’re going to get pizza and go for a walk, let’s see what trouble we can get into. View attachment 4552091View attachment 4552092


He stole someone's sneaker


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Here's what you want for your job, like DW said...It'll last more than a decade, or 2...til the SS clamp breaks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a couple of the PVC ones out there already, they have been there for over 20 years. They seal fine on pipe that isn't scarred up by a pipe wrench. I was in a hurry when I replaced the shutoff valve awhile ago and didn't really check to see if it leaked. I gave up after digging the hole out farther today, I'll fix it tomorrow.


----------



## Bareback (May 1, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We have two grandsons (8 & 6) for the foreseeable future - their mamma is outta town & looking at a C section + NICU for a bit.
> Talk about time to corrupt the kids.


I hope the momma and new baby is well and all turns out ok.

What’s the weather like there , here in the Deep South it’s fantastic for spoiling grandkids. My son told me earlier that our oldest grandson crashed his scooter yesterday and with only a small cut but nicked an artery and was the bloodiest mess he’s ever seen. He said the blood was so thick on the little one’s face that it was hard for him to breathe but he has a dr. for a neighbor and all checked out ok .

Have fun with the kids.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 1, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I hope the momma and new baby is well and all turns out ok.
> 
> What’s the weather like there , here in the Deep South it’s fantastic for spoiling grandkids. My son told me earlier that our oldest grandson crashed his scooter yesterday and with only a small cut but nicked an artery and was the bloodiest mess he’s ever seen. He said the blood was so thick on the little one’s face that it was hard for him to breathe but he has a dr. for a neighbor and all checked out ok .
> 
> Have fun with the kids.


Enjoy man, enjoy...Glad little one is ok...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 1, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We have two grandsons (8 & 6) for the foreseeable future - their mamma is outta town & looking at a C section + NICU for a bit.
> Talk about time to corrupt the kids.


Fingers crossed for her....

Have fun with the little ones...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 1, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I hope the momma and new baby is well and all turns out ok.
> 
> What’s the weather like there , here in the Deep South it’s fantastic for spoiling grandkids. My son told me earlier that our oldest grandson crashed his scooter yesterday and with only a small cut but nicked an artery and was the bloodiest mess he’s ever seen. He said the blood was so thick on the little one’s face that it was hard for him to breathe but he has a dr. for a neighbor and all checked out ok .
> 
> Have fun with the kids.





BudmanTX said:


> Fingers crossed for her....
> 
> Have fun with the little ones...


Wx here is pretty nice - partly cloudy atm @ high 40's.
Boys are great - helping w/ cooking, cleaning etc.
It is FUN !


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2020)

@raratt - why - what will happen to the corn? All turns blue?


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2020)

Mohican said:


> @raratt - why - what will happen to the corn? All turns blue?


No, you end up cross pollinating them, and you end up with random blue kernels. I planted "Indian corn" near regular corn and it did that. It was still edible though.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 2, 2020)

ya know how you clean your bong, but there's always hard water deposits at the bottom and they get stained by the resin and the bong never looks NEW again?

Well. I just filled a bong with CLR and I'm gonna let it soak awhile.

Either my bong will be pristine again or it's gonna crack and I'll just go buy a new one.

Will report back.


----------



## cannabineer (May 2, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> ya know how you clean your bong, but there's always hard water deposits at the bottom and they get stained by the resin and the bong never looks NEW again?
> 
> Well. I just filled a bong with CLR and I'm gonna let it soak awhile.
> 
> ...


I find a soak in vinegar works perfectly to descale my electric kettle. A day-long soak should work great on glass and fine on plastic.


----------



## Metasynth (May 2, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> ya know how you clean your bong, but there's always hard water deposits at the bottom and they get stained by the resin and the bong never looks NEW again?
> 
> Well. I just filled a bong with CLR and I'm gonna let it soak awhile.
> 
> ...


I think @cannabineer has opinions on solvents


cannabineer said:


> I find a soak in vinegar works perfectly to descale my electric kettle. A day-long soak should work great on glass and fine on plastic.


tell him about the oven cleaner.....


----------



## cannabineer (May 2, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I think @cannabineer
> 
> tell him about the oven cleaner.....


I use iso with a bit of sodium hydroxide for the organic/combustion residues. A quick squirt of the good yellow Easy-Off is a convenient way to supply the hydroxide. Fortunately I laid some iso in.

Heavy cleaning jobs might need a day’s soak. Some plastic wrap over any opening will keep the alkali from reacting with air (CO2) and losing its power.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 2, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> ya know how you clean your bong, but there's always hard water deposits at the bottom and they get stained by the resin and the bong never looks NEW again?
> 
> Well. I just filled a bong with CLR and I'm gonna let it soak awhile.
> 
> ...


Insta-hot water + ISO keeps my bong pristine. 
When I keep the bowl & stem free of resin, I don't have to clean the big part as often.


----------



## Metasynth (May 2, 2020)

I just shit it in and stomp it down the drain...




























Wrong thread???












PENIS


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 2, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> ya know how you clean your bong, but there's always hard water deposits at the bottom and they get stained by the resin and the bong never looks NEW again?
> 
> Well. I just filled a bong with CLR and I'm gonna let it soak awhile.
> 
> ...


Ever try Randy's Black Label? Works pretty good 



SH420


----------



## Metasynth (May 2, 2020)

Sometimes when they're really dirty, I use a hammer.


----------



## cannabineer (May 2, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Sometimes when they're really dirty, I use a hammer.


My nuclear option (for glass and only glass) is 98% sulfuric acid and a propane torch.


----------



## Bareback (May 2, 2020)

When the weather is right it’s time to hang out with your bestie


----------



## cannabineer (May 2, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I think @cannabineer has opinions on solvents
> 
> tell him about the oven cleaner.....


Something that bears mentioning: a lot of glass, especially the tasty premium sort, uses tapered ground surfaces where components come together. Strong alkali can act as a glue here, so if you’re gonna let it sit, put a bit of Vaseline on the ground mating surfaces. This’ll protect against the dreaded alkaline weld.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 2, 2020)

Got all my watermelon and eggplant transplanted.


----------



## ismann (May 2, 2020)




----------



## raratt (May 2, 2020)

I believe I have won the water battle. I noticed where the hose bib and sprinkler line came off the main it had somehow raised up a bit. I loosened the coupler and that let it settle back down so the house feed was inline with the line from the meter. Replaced the scarred up pipe, put the repair coupler on it, used my new channel lock type pliers to snug it a bit and Bob's your uncle. I'm leaving it uncovered till tomorrow to make sure. I have a bucket of dirt I'll put back in the hole, there was a bunch of rock around the pipes and I'm not putting that back in there in case future work needs done. Buds and suds time. Snagged a 6er of Newcastle to treat myself.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 2, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Ever try Randy's Black Label? Works pretty good
> 
> View attachment 4552746
> 
> SH420


I have not but I’ll try it. I hate calcium build up!

Good news is that the CLR worked great! The bad news is my duck penis just fell off.


----------



## raratt (May 2, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I have not but I’ll try it. I hate calcium build up!
> View attachment 4553205
> Good news is that the CLR worked great! The bad news is my duck penis just fell off.


*Male ducks are notorious for attempting "forced copulation" with females.*
So females seem to have evolved vaginas that make it hard for a male duck to actually inseminate them, if they don't want it to, by forcing it towards the dead ends.

Of course, the male ducks haven't taken this lying down. The more forced copulation a duck engages in, the longer the males' penises tend to be, according to a 2010 study in _Proceedings of the Royal Society B_.

In fact, male ducks grow a new penis every year (yes, you read that right). Which means they can vary the length depending on that year's competition.

Edit: I just looked the info up, I'm not inferring anything. I blame @Laughing Grass lol.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 2, 2020)

Also chopped down the last 2 spring crop gelatos. The spider mites caught me slipping. I’ll never NOT clean up the wacky growth on a revegged plant again. Even had a lil frog living under there lol. He must’ve been the reason why I have only found 1 budworm this entire crop. Live and learn.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 2, 2020)

Saturday supplement day.


----------



## cannabineer (May 2, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4553292Saturday supplement day.


SuppleHemp?


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> SuppleHemp?


Suppleshrooms


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2020)

Last panels are up and the door drama begins!




PENIS


----------



## Grandpapy (May 2, 2020)

Drove my son to Hollister yesterday so he could get this sweet 06 roadster w/7000 miles ridden by a little ole sweet chick of about 23 yrs

Today we went for a essential first ride together.

Oh and a little gardening.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 2, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 4553337
> 
> Drove my son to Hollister yesterday so he could get this sweet 06 roadster w/7000 miles ridden by a little ole sweet chick of about 23 yrs
> 
> ...


man, those hogs are sweet (did I do that right, I don't ride on motorbikles)

Here I sit trippin my weekly BALLS off and it's all @srh88 fault lol


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 3, 2020)

@Laughing Grass wanna see a picture of my wife? She said she'd eat your box like chow mein ( she didn't really say that but my imagining is going pretttttty good right now.

Are we a cult in TNT? I'm starting to feel like we're a cult. We'd be a very good cult, the best cult, i have uncles that are experts on cults and let me tell you the people they listen to the deep state and blah blah blha blah but we're talking about experts here OK? When I tell you that the people are talking, and oh, they're talking, cause lemme tell you- we got the best cult.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 3, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4553292Saturday supplement day.


What a great idea! 
I've always hated the taste. 

Is it too early to fap?


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 3, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> @Laughing Grass wanna see a picture of my wife? She said she'd eat your box like chow mein ( she didn't really say that but my imagining is going pretttttty good right now.
> 
> Are we a cult in TNT? I'm starting to feel like we're a cult. We'd be a very good cult, the best cult, i have uncles that are experts on cults and let me tell you the people they listen to the deep state and blah blah blha blah but we're talking about experts here OK? When I tell you that the people are talking, and oh, they're talking, cause lemme tell you- we got the best cult.


We are a cult of personality disorders.


----------



## Bareback (May 3, 2020)

This two are inseparable.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 3, 2020)

theyzzz ready


----------



## curious2garden (May 3, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4553292Saturday supplement day.


Psyllium


----------



## jerryb73 (May 3, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> @Laughing Grass wanna see a picture of my wife? She said she'd eat your box like chow mein ( she didn't really say that but my imagining is going pretttttty good right now.
> 
> Are we a cult in TNT? I'm starting to feel like we're a cult. We'd be a very good cult, the best cult, i have uncles that are experts on cults and let me tell you the people they listen to the deep state and blah blah blha blah but we're talking about experts here OK? When I tell you that the people are talking, and oh, they're talking, cause lemme tell you- we got the best cult.


That was tremendous


----------



## DarkWeb (May 3, 2020)

First "hot" day (70) bugs out, shorts on! Made a chicken wire fence sifter and started sifting all these loads of dirt! Some nice stuff was dug out of the mess so I'm using it damn it! LOL I said to my wife last night "Let's get to the flower beds before the bugs come out" I think the bugs heard me! Bastards!


----------



## manfredo (May 3, 2020)

Same here...1st day above 70 and I am sporting shorts too....Feels so freakin' great!! I live in shorts and flip flops all summer, as much as possible!

Broke the riding mower out and i'm half done with the lawn...Cheeseburgers on the grill for lunch, and the vaporizer is pre-heating!!

Worked in the grow room til 2 am again, then I got woke up at noon by the sound of a motorcycle outside my window...I was like WTF?? It was my 85 y.o. neighbor delivering maple syrup via ATV, and he left it on my back steps...leaking all over because there is no seal in the Mason jar....lol., but it was a nice thought...They are awesome people...except for the year they chopped all my weed plants down, about 10 years ago!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 3, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> First "hot" day (70) bugs out, shorts on! Made a chicken wire fence sifter and started sifting all these loads of dirt! Some nice stuff was dug out of the mess so I'm using it damn it! LOL I said to my wife last night "Let's get to the flower beds before the bugs come out" I think the bugs heard me! Bastards!


Mrs. Stool & I were planting marigolds Friday and the bugs kept bouncing off my face like little kamikaze a-holes. 
WTF

Maybe they could smell the weed on my breath & thought biting me would get them high...


----------



## DarkWeb (May 3, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Same here...1st day above 70 and I am sporting shorts too....Feels so freakin' great!! I live in shorts and flip flops all summer, as much as possible!
> 
> Broke the riding mower out and i'm half done with the lawn...Cheeseburgers on the grill for lunch, and the vaporizer is pre-heating!!
> 
> Worked in the grow room til 2 am again, then I got woke up at noon by the sound of a motorcycle outside my window...I was like WTF?? It was my 85 y.o. neighbor delivering maple syrup via ATV, and he left it on my back steps...leaking all over because there is no seal in the Mason jar....lol., but it was a nice thought...They are awesome people...except for the year they chopped all my weed plants down, about 10 years ago!!


Hell yeah love some fresh syrup! I gotta do some fab and welding on a buddies evaporator in a few weeks. I'm sure I'll be gettin some! What the hell where they chopping your plants for? Did they not know?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 3, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Mrs. Stool & I were planting marigolds Friday and the bugs kept bouncing off my face like little kamikaze a-holes.
> WTF
> 
> Maybe they could smell the weed on my breath & thought biting me would get them high...


Oh I love it when they get you in a orifice! It's like snow in the boot...........you will hear a string of hate! Best 2 min and 20 seconds ever!


----------



## manfredo (May 3, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Hell yeah love some fresh syrup! I gotta do some fab and welding on a buddies evaporator in a few weeks. I'm sure I'll be gettin some! What the hell where they chopping your plants for? Did they not know?


Yes, blueberry pancakes real soon!!

I'm not sure regarding the plants...They had to see them though. There is a 20 acre hay-field behind our houses, and there were dead trees here and there around the perimeter. I used the dead trees as landmarks, and planted near each dead tree, around a dozen plants, with fencing around them. They got permission from the farmer to cut the dead trees for firewood, and every one of my plants was wiped out. So I think that was an accident, and at least they were young knee high plants, but they absolutely had to see them. 

Another time, I had a few plants in his apple orchard, and I was watering them regularly at night. He must have seen me watering, because he did chop those down with his tractor and brush hog....He normally didn't mow that part...I could see and hear him coming but couldn't do a damned thing but watch...and it was his land after all. I actually managed to salvage a few buds. We are buddies though, and I have helped them out a bunch of times....and them me. Great neighbors!!


----------



## cannabineer (May 3, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Same here...1st day above 70 and I am sporting shorts too....Feels so freakin' great!! I live in shorts and flip flops all summer, as much as possible!
> 
> Broke the riding mower out and i'm half done with the lawn...Cheeseburgers on the grill for lunch, and the vaporizer is pre-heating!!
> 
> Worked in the grow room til 2 am again, then I got woke up at noon by the sound of a motorcycle outside my window...I was like WTF?? It was my 85 y.o. neighbor delivering maple syrup via ATV, and he left it on my back steps...leaking all over because there is no seal in the Mason jar....lol., but it was a nice thought...They are awesome people...except for the year they chopped all my weed plants down, about 10 years ago!!


----------



## DarkWeb (May 3, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Yes, blueberry pancakes real soon!!
> 
> I'm not sure regarding the plants...They had to see them though. There is a 20 acre hay-field behind our houses, and there were dead trees here and there around the perimeter. I used the dead trees as landmarks, and planted near each dead tree, around a dozen plants, with fencing around them. They got permission from the farmer to cut the dead trees for firewood, and every one of my plants was wiped out. So I think that was an accident, and at least they were young knee high plants, but they absolutely had to see them.
> 
> Another time, I had a few plants in his apple orchard, and I was watering them regularly at night. He must have seen me watering, because he did chop those down with his tractor and brush hog....He normally didn't mow that part...I could see and hear him coming but couldn't do a damned thing but watch...and it was his land after all. I actually managed to salvage a few buds. We are buddies though, and I have helped them out a bunch of times....and them me. Great neighbors!!


Hehe funny shit!


----------



## Mohican (May 3, 2020)

Progress


----------



## raratt (May 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> I believe I have won the water battle. I noticed where the hose bib and sprinkler line came off the main it had somehow raised up a bit. I loosened the coupler and that let it settle back down so the house feed was inline with the line from the meter. Replaced the scarred up pipe, put the repair coupler on it, used my new channel lock type pliers to snug it a bit and Bob's your uncle. I'm leaving it uncovered till tomorrow to make sure. I have a bucket of dirt I'll put back in the hole, there was a bunch of rock around the pipes and I'm not putting that back in there in case future work needs done. Buds and suds time. Snagged a 6er of Newcastle to treat myself.


Booyah, no mas agua, nary a drop. Time to backfill and clean up this mess so I can move on to other fun stuff like deadheading all the roses, trimming the neighbors hedge, running drip lines for the corn...
The raccoon that claimed this water puddle as his hand washing place will just have to find another one.


----------



## Joedank (May 3, 2020)

Went for a little run behind the housealso harvested some sfv og x lemon cookies X dessert breath seeds.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> Booyah, no mas agua, nary a drop. Time to backfill and clean up this mess so I can move on to other fun stuff like deadheading all the roses, trimming the neighbors hedge, running drip lines for the corn...View attachment 4554024View attachment 4554025
> The raccoon that claimed this water puddle as his hand washing place will just have to find another one.


What is the thing circled in red:


----------



## Heavysmoker86 (May 3, 2020)

Watched Napoleon dynamite today and smoked.


----------



## Mohican (May 3, 2020)

Finished the screen room!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Bareback (May 3, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> What is the thing circled in red:View attachment 4554424


A kidney.








I kid because I care.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 3, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I kidyee because I care.


FIFY.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 4, 2020)

It was 71° here yesterday! First sorta normal day since the pandemic started. I found a new trail, they blocked access to the trail we went to a couple weeks ago. This trail was a little more boring big wide trails for the most part with only a few features. It did have a big crazy fun descent at the start, but you had to push you bike back up it to get out. Got home and made some cookies that I promised my friends I would make, I put mint extract in them so I wouldn't be tempted to eat any.


----------



## raratt (May 4, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> What is the thing circled in red:View attachment 4554424


A mud covered African violet leaf, or my kidney fell out.


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 4, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4553292Saturday supplement day.




With this and a coffee grinder I fit a half ounce of Shrooms into 24 capsules in about 5 minutes. The best way I have found to take shrooms for me and the wife as we both hate the taste but love the ride.


----------



## Heavysmoker86 (May 4, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Finished the screen room!
> 
> View attachment 4554474
> 
> ...


What is that? Joe exotic?


----------



## KK26 (May 4, 2020)

You what, I've done fuck all.

Too stoned.

Came to feed these about 3 hours ago and I'm still here. 

I'll have to move though, my coffee has long since been hot. 

Enjoy your day people and stay safe.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 4, 2020)

Heavysmoker86 said:


> What is that? Joe exotic?


Shut the fuck up 



SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We have two grandsons (8 & 6) for the foreseeable future - their mamma is outta town & looking at a C section + NICU for a bit.
> Talk about time to corrupt the kids.


Well, it happened Saturday.
2 weeks early, 8 lb 5 oz & 19.5"

 

Another critter.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Well, it happened Saturday.
> 2 weeks early, 8 lb 5 oz & 19.5"
> 
> View attachment 4554877 View attachment 4554879
> ...


Congratulations grampa!


----------



## jerryb73 (May 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Well, it happened Saturday.
> 2 weeks early, 8 lb 5 oz & 19.5"
> 
> View attachment 4554877 View attachment 4554879
> ...


Congrats. Everyone doing ok?


----------



## cannabineer (May 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Well, it happened Saturday.
> 2 weeks early, 8 lb 5 oz & 19.5"
> 
> View attachment 4554877 View attachment 4554879
> ...


Congratulations! Keep him off your front porch ...


----------



## KK26 (May 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Well, it happened Saturday.
> 2 weeks early, 8 lb 5 oz & 19.5"
> 
> View attachment 4554877 View attachment 4554879
> ...


Very well played and congrats. 

So precious and somewhat more so in these current times which is strange to admit 

Stay safe all of you


----------



## DarkWeb (May 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Well, it happened Saturday.
> 2 weeks early, 8 lb 5 oz & 19.5"
> 
> View attachment 4554877 View attachment 4554879
> ...


Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 4, 2020)

Everyone is fine - they initially thought NICU due to having to take him early but no probs.


----------



## Heavysmoker86 (May 4, 2020)

Wow you must be having a bad day. Cheer up Charlie. Don’t be so sad. 



shrxhky420 said:


> Shut the fuck up
> 
> View attachment 4554867
> 
> SH420


----------



## Twokz (May 4, 2020)

420God said:


> What did you do today that you're proud of? Something at work, home, school, personal achievement, etc...
> 
> 
> Today I had gravel dropped off and I put in a new driveway. It was a lot of work but I got it done quicker than I thought I would.


I tied these girls down today


----------



## Heavysmoker86 (May 4, 2020)

Twokz said:


> I tied these girls down today


what is the purpose of that?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 4, 2020)

Heavysmoker86 said:


> Wow you must be having a bad day. Cheer up Charlie. Don’t be so sad.


No he's right.........shut the fuck up......and have a go fuck yourself while your at it too.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 4, 2020)

Heavysmoker86 said:


> what is the purpose of that?


Looser.


----------



## Twokz (May 4, 2020)

I have 9 ladies all different sizes due to reasons that couldn't be helped, so tie the biggest 4 down a little to give the rest a chance to catch up and also to spread them out (lay)


----------



## Twokz (May 4, 2020)

Twokz said:


> I have 9 ladies all different sizes due to reasons that couldn't be helped, so tie the biggest 4 down a little to give the rest a chance to catch up and also to spread them out (lay)


Lst*


----------



## Twokz (May 4, 2020)

Twokz said:


> Lst*


And this is what they will look like a 4ish weeks


----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Well, it happened Saturday.
> 2 weeks early, 8 lb 5 oz & 19.5"
> 
> View attachment 4554877 View attachment 4554879
> ...


Sweet, congratulations man....


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 4, 2020)

I may try this in a few months...


----------



## Twokz (May 4, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Sweet, congratulations man....


Congratulations I had my 4th two weeks ago , scary times to have kids tell ya


----------



## Twokz (May 4, 2020)

Too many for a 2mx2m ?? I usually do one per SQM , I'll be using 4 600w hps lights , 3 rows of 3 plants any input would be greatly appreciated, 7 purple star dawg from clones/cuttings , and two gelato 44 from seed, I got 4 star dawg first then 4 days later 1more rooted , then I added a seedling a day or so later lol then I added two more stardawg that rooted 5 days after that, and two days after that I added the last seedling, all but one seedling have rooted thought there net pots, bit all over the place but I plan to lst them so canopy height isn't a problem , canna veg food and Dutch pro bloom, with the odd boost and buddy , I dont scrog because I tie my ladies down untill my buds are too big and then I hold them up using string , 9 bubble pots with each having its own air stone, currently only 1 Rez but I plan to have 1 Rez per 3 pots with water pump for recirculation, thanks for reading


----------



## raratt (May 4, 2020)

Having coffee this morning and the wife looks out front and it looks like water is coming from the roses. It was actually coming out of the drain pipe so I went out back to look around and over by the tomato garden was a gusher. Run out front and shut off the water to the back yard irrigation then look at the pipes there and can't see anything. I knew something was leaking there for awhile but didn't know what. I had planned on moving the hose bib and drip line valve to the other side of the fence to keep it away from the dog anyway, so it looks like the time is now. I get the pipes partly dug out and the drip valve comes off in my hand. It used to be glued to a riser,but I guess with the dog chewing on it and the hammering from the sprinklers turning off it let loose. I finished about 3/4 of it today, it'll be done tomorrow. At least it isn't 105 outside. Buds and suds time.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 4, 2020)

Plumbing sucks!


----------



## Metasynth (May 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Plumbing sucks!


Naw, it's mellow as long as you remember water flows downhill.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 4, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Naw, it's mellow as long as you remember water flows downhill.


Let me rephrase that........fixing other peoples plumbing sucks..........new is different......


----------



## raratt (May 4, 2020)

Twokz said:


> Too many for a 2mx2m ?? I usually do one per SQM , I'll be using 4 600w hps lights , 3 rows of 3 plants any input would be greatly appreciated, 7 purple star dawg from clones/cuttings , and two gelato 44 from seed, I got 4 star dawg first then 4 days later 1more rooted , then I added a seedling a day or so later lol then I added two more stardawg that rooted 5 days after that, and two days after that I added the last seedling, all but one seedling have rooted thought there net pots, bit all over the place but I plan to lst them so canopy height isn't a problem , canna veg food and Dutch pro bloom, with the odd boost and buddy , I dont scrog because I tie my ladies down untill my buds are too big and then I hold them up using string , 9 bubble pots with each having its own air stone, currently only 1 Rez but I plan to have 1 Rez per 3 pots with water pump for recirculation, thanks for readingView attachment 4555167


Questions like this are better off asked in this thread, https://www.rollitup.org/f/grow-room-design-setup.66/
T&T is for general ramblings.


----------



## raratt (May 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Let me rephrase that........fixing other peoples plumbing sucks..........new is different......


Paying someone else to fix your own plumbing sucks more...lol. I am fortunate to have a few building, electrical, and plumbing skills.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 4, 2020)

Heavysmoker86 said:


> Just got back from Belize. Brokered a Multi-billion dollar deal with amazon.


Shut up. No you didn’t. You jerked off and posted on RIU. Just so we could all laugh at you.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 4, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> Shut up. No you didn’t. You jerked off and posted on RIU. Just so we could all laugh at you.


Fucking glutton

SH420


----------



## jerryb73 (May 4, 2020)

Heavysmoker86 said:


> Brokered a Multi-billion dollar deal with amazon.


And you rent a room and run outa weed


----------



## raratt (May 4, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> And you rent a room and run outa weed


I already hit the ignore button, not someone I GAF about.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> I already hit the ignore button, not someone I GAF about.


Took ya that long..


----------



## raratt (May 4, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Took ya that long..


I did that yesterday, I think.


----------



## Muntantlizzardv2 (May 4, 2020)

I applied to grow hemp in texas.


----------



## spek9 (May 4, 2020)

I sowed 10 potatoes, 27 carrot, five radish, a few dozen various lettuce, eight kale, 10 beets, three various peppers and readied the rest of the garden in preparation for transplanting five tomato plants, two parsley, basil, dill and a partridge in a pear tree.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Well, it happened Saturday.
> 2 weeks early, 8 lb 5 oz & 19.5"
> 
> View attachment 4554877 View attachment 4554879
> ...


Congratulations granpa. 

He's perfect.


----------



## sarahJane211 (May 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> Paying someone else to fix your own plumbing sucks more...lol. I am fortunate to have a few building, electrical, and plumbing skills.


My 8yo kid ripped the outside tap off yesterday, broken at soil level on the main water feed to the house.
No water at the moment, can't be bothered to DIY, it'll cost $20 for a guy to come and fix it.
I hate plumbing.


----------



## ismann (May 4, 2020)

Deployed a service to production which took about 30 mins... spend rest of the day doing nothing. Sparked up and going to have second beer, fuck it.
Waiting for my CBD bud I ordered from "organic CBD nugs."


----------



## Singlemalt (May 4, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> And you rent a room and run outa weed


and vacuum up weed to smoke from his filthy carpet


----------



## raratt (May 4, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> My 8yo kid ripped the outside tap off yesterday, broken at soil level on the main water feed to the house.
> No water at the moment, can't be bothered to DIY, it'll cost $20 for a guy to come and fix it.
> I hate plumbing.


Must be a handyman, a plumber would be a shitload more.


----------



## cannabineer (May 4, 2020)

spek9 said:


> I sowed 10 potatoes, 27 carrot, five radish, a few dozen various lettuce, eight kale, 10 beets, three various peppers and readied the rest of the garden in preparation for transplanting five tomato plants, two parsley, basil, dill and a partridge in a pear tree.


fiiiive gooooldennn riiiiings


----------



## Bareback (May 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> Must be a handyman, a plumber would be a shitload more.


I never heard of anyone doing anything for 20$ a plumber here starts at 110$ per hour. It cost more than 20$ to get your grass cut by the 10 year old neighbor’s kid.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I never heard of anyone doing anything for 20$ a plumber here starts at 110$ per hour. It cost more than 20$ to get your grass cut by the 10 year old neighbor’s kid.


It's more here....now the kid has a good business going, 10 really


----------



## Metasynth (May 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> fiiiive onioooonnn riiiiings


FIFY


----------



## cannabineer (May 4, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> FIFY


Oh man with chipotle aioli 
~salivate~


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 4, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> My 8yo kid ripped the outside tap off yesterday, broken at soil level on the main water feed to the house.
> No water at the moment, can't be bothered to DIY, it'll cost $20 for a guy to come and fix it.
> I hate plumbing.


Monopoly money?
No way I could get a plumber to even look at a job (much less do any work) for that.
Add a zero & you're getting closer to the ball park.


----------



## raratt (May 4, 2020)

I'm freakin tired tonight, I'm thinking comfort food for dinner. PB&J with Ruffles.


----------



## cannabineer (May 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm freakin tired tonight, I'm thinking comfort food for dinner. PB&J with Ruffles.


And Cuervo


----------



## raratt (May 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> And Cuervo


Tincture, and beer. I quit Cuervo many years ago.


----------



## cannabineer (May 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> Tincture, and beer. I quit Cuervo many years ago.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4555546


Did someone say beer? On my 4th tonight....


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Progress
> 
> View attachment 4554011


Hub said if the pool temp is 85 tomorrow he's getting in. He doesn't know I turned off the pool solar


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> What is the thing circled in red:View attachment 4554424


That's the raccoon's kidney.


----------



## raratt (May 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Hub said if the pool temp is 85 tomorrow he's getting in. He doesn't know I turned off the pool solar


You're evil. probably why I like you.


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Well, it happened Saturday.
> 2 weeks early, 8 lb 5 oz & 19.5"
> 
> View attachment 4554877 View attachment 4554879
> ...


Ahhh so sweet! I'll ask my granddaughter if she likes younger men.


----------



## raratt (May 4, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Did someone say beer? On my 4th tonight....


I don't count.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm freakin tired tonight, I'm thinking comfort food for dinner. PB&J with Ruffles.


I was thinking Weathervane scallops w/ butter, lemon & capers.
I feel out classed.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> I don't count.


I try not to....wife does though and boy my name changes..real quick


----------



## raratt (May 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was thinking Weathervane scallops w/ butter, lemon & chives.
> I feel out classed.


Strawberry preserves, with the big chunks of berries. Nothing but the best...lol.


----------



## raratt (May 4, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> I try not to....wife does though and boy my name changes..real quick


I count what the wife drinks...lol.


----------



## Metasynth (May 4, 2020)

Wagyu strip steak tonight. Maybe a side of ramen.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was thinking Weathervane scallops w/ butter, lemon & chives.
> I feel out classed.


PBJ is always on the top of my list I just use tortillas. So when am I invited to dinner that sounds great. Bring the bourbon.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> I count what the wife drinks...lol.


I don't mention it, it will change again.


..I love her she watches out for me. 

Chicken sandwiches tonight breaded, yeah we bought it at the store..gonna try add a twist to the toppings


----------



## Metasynth (May 4, 2020)

I bought a 7lb. pork butt yesterday, gonna slow roast it all day tomorrow.


----------



## FusterCluck (May 4, 2020)

My Scrog netting.


----------



## cannabineer (May 4, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Wagyu strip steak tonight. Maybe a side of ramen.


Me like’um wagyu


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I bought a 7lb. pork butt yesterday, gonna slow roast it all day tomorrow.


I have 1/2 of one left in my freezer. I'm going to pick up an orange and make carnitas.


----------



## raratt (May 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I have 1/2 of one left in my freezer. I'm going to pick up an orange and make carnitas.


I'm thinking if I have enough gass left after playing plumber again tomorrow it's grilled Ahi steak and salad.


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm thinking if I have enough gass left after playing plumber again tomorrow it's grilled Ahi steak and salad.


Mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Metasynth (May 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm thinking if I have enough gass left after playing plumber again tomorrow it's grilled Ahi steak and salad.


Poach some green beans and carrots, hard boil some eggs and potatoes, got yourself the startings of a nice Nicoise there


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Poach some green beans and carrots, hard boil some eggs and potatoes, got yourself the startings of a nice Nicoise there


God I love you!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2020)

Oh put honey on those PB&J's


----------



## cannabineer (May 4, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Poach some green beans and carrots, hard boil some eggs and potatoes, got yourself the startings of a nice Nicoise there


Keep whispering food porn at me


----------



## Metasynth (May 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> God I love you!


If I'm not good at anything else in this life... at least I am good at eating food.


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> If I'm not good at anything else in this life... at least I am good at eating food.


That daughter you created is pretty amazing!! It's not so much the eating as creating. You have magic. Those pies of yours, OH MY!


----------



## Grandpapy (May 4, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> I don't mention it, it will change again.
> 
> 
> ..I love her she watches out for me.
> ...


Sweet Pickle Relish


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Sweet Pickle Relish


OMG your escabeche! Those peppers were divine.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> OMG your escabeche! Those peppers were divine.


So glad you enjoyed them!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Sweet Pickle Relish


I. Actually have some that..plus. I have lettuce and tomatoes too..Nice combo..


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> So glad you enjoyed them!


They were perfect. Mine didn't turn out as nicely. I think there's some luck involved with getting just the right peppers.


----------



## raratt (May 4, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> If I'm not good at anything else in this life... at least I am good at eating food.


The real cook in this house is kinda on injured reserve, I do what I can. She walks me through making some stuff.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> They were perfect. Mine didn't turn out as nicely. I think there's some luck involved with getting just the right peppers.


I cold pack by blanching just until the pepper color turns bright then putting the pot into a sink full of icewater and tossing a couple of ice cubes into the pot to get the temp down as quick as possible before putting into jars.

I do look for freshest (mildest) at the market.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> If I'm not good at anything else in this life... at least I am good at eating food.


Me and you both. I'M just a little redneck about it..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 4, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Me and you both. I'M just a little redneck about it..


Me too, just to name a couple - I've eaten Raccoon, snake & Coonass.

The last one keeps me around just cause she likes me.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Me too, just to name a couple - I've eaten Raccoon, snake & Coonass.
> 
> The last one keeps me around just cause she likes me.


Lol. Me to.

Snake is really good, open fire, skew, seasonings


----------



## manfredo (May 4, 2020)

I made blueberry muffins with big fat fresh berries tonight....I ate 2 before they cooled, lol...and this was the follow up to blueberry pancakes with fresh maple syrup yesterday. This lock down better end soon!!


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I made blueberry muffins with big fat fresh berries tonight....I ate 2 before they cooled, lol...and this was the follow up to blueberry pancakes with fresh maple syrup yesterday. This lock down better end soon!!


If it doesn't I'll be to f'n fat to move!! Blame @Metasynth


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 4, 2020)

Call her my "Pet Coonass" (& she loves it).
An unbelievably awesome gal - 36 years together.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Call her my "Pet Coonass" (& she loves it).
> An unbelievably awesome gal - 36 years together.


Mine 12yrs, really awesome person just don't get on her on her bad side. She's going through a lot ms thing.

She's not the meanest woman in the world, definitely in the top 2 if she's pushed..


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> The real cook in this house is kinda on injured reserve, I do what I can. She walks me through making some stuff.


That's where I'm at too. I can cook, kinda, she's just much better at it than I am. Can't wait for her hand to get back to normal. Lol.

SH420


----------



## sarahJane211 (May 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Monopoly money?
> No way I could get a plumber to even look at a job (much less do any work) for that.
> Add a zero & you're getting closer to the ball park.


Not everyone lives in the USA, a days wage here for a trade person is $10-$15.
I rethought wasting $20, down to the local store, $4 for a hacksaw, 2 glue joints and a tin of PVC glue.
It's just drying now ....... hope it doesn't leak ...... saved a day's wage $16.

Told the misses she owes me $8 for the work ...... she said, "I'll shag you this afternoon and we'll call it quits".
So, all in all, not a bad days work.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> Not everyone lives in the USA, a days wage here for a trade person is $10-$15.
> I rethought wasting $20, down to the local store, $4 for a hacksaw, 2 glue joints and a tin of PVC glue.
> It's just drying now ....... hope it doesn't leak ...... saved a day's wage $16.View attachment 4555603
> 
> ...


Way to knock it out...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 4, 2020)

Ok we threw, fries in this, crunchy ....Yeah I am gonna be asleep soon.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 5, 2020)

Yeah, I will be thinking bout ya..the relish is out to....

Be safe.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 5, 2020)

gonna up my dinner game tonight.


----------



## Metasynth (May 5, 2020)

mmmm.... noodle-weiners.........


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> gonna up my dinner game tonight.
> 
> View attachment 4555842


Needs ketchup.


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Oh put honey on those PB&J's


Try PB and maple syrup. I think they were meant for each other.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 5, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> mmmm.... noodle-weiners.........


I bet that would be good with chorizo and a spicy vodka sauce, if you could do it without boiling. 



raratt said:


> Needs ketchup.


Now you've gone too far.


----------



## Metasynth (May 5, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I bought a 7lb. pork butt yesterday, gonna slow roast it all day tomorrow.


Pork roast went in about 8:30am. 

260 degree oven for 8-9 hours


----------



## Metasynth (May 5, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Pork roast went in about 8:30am.
> 
> 260 degree oven for 8-9 hours


One hour down, 7-8 hours to go


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 5, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> One hour down, 7-8 hours to go


Pix or you probably ate it all.


----------



## Metasynth (May 5, 2020)

dannyboy602 said:


> Pix or you probably ate it all.


It’s not much to look at right now, it’s covered in foil in a roasting pan in the oven.

And I AM going to eat it all...lol...well, most of it


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 5, 2020)

Been chasing a leak in the garage. Found it!


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Been chasing a leak in the garage. Found it!View attachment 4556281


Cast iron? That sucks. I have visions of concrete saws and a shitload of PVC.


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2020)

Poked around in the dirt a bit this morning and dug up a little more of the drip hose. My back reminded me that I'm not 30 anymore and it will only put up with so much, so I took the day off. I picked up the last couple pieces of PVC connectors I think I need. Son is making taco meat for dinner. Buds and suds in a bit.


----------



## Metasynth (May 5, 2020)

Gonna check the pork roast that has been cooking for 8 hours now.


----------



## Metasynth (May 5, 2020)

I think it’s done, judging by how clean the bone came out


----------



## BudmanTX (May 5, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I think it’s done, judging by how clean the bone came out
> 
> 
> View attachment 4556462
> ...


Awesome, what rub did you use...


----------



## Metasynth (May 5, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Awesome, what rub did you use...


I made one out of granulated garlic, smoked paprika, salt, pepper, dried porcini mushroom powder, a few chili flakes, and some sugar. Pretty basic stuff


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> Poked around in the dirt a bit this morning and dug up a little more of the drip hose. My back reminded me that I'm not 30 anymore and it will only put up with so much, so I took the day off. I picked up the last couple pieces of PVC connectors I think I need. Son is making taco meat for dinner. Buds and suds in a bit.


Had my hands in the dirt all day. Got all my Thai, poinsettia, and bell peppers in their respective homes.

Even transplanted my mother-in-law’s starts. Still gotta go transplant them into her garden when they fill these bags out.


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Had my hands in the dirt all day. Got all my Thai, poinsettia, and bell peppers in their respective homes.View attachment 4556481View attachment 4556484
> 
> Even transplanted my mother-in-law’s starts. Still gotta go transplant them into her garden when they fill these bags out.View attachment 4556485


Those Thai pepper plants get big, at least 2.5 feet across and they will get so covered in peppers they look like they are all red. Edit: my dirt where I haven't amended it, like where I need to dig, is clay. I need to get out the pick maddox to break it up so I can shovel it out.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> Try PB and maple syrup. I think they were meant for each other.


Don't have access to maple syrup, I'll put in on my grocery list.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 5, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I made one out of granulated garlic, smoked paprika, salt, pepper, dried porcini mushroom powder, a few chili flakes, and some sugar. Pretty basic stuff


Nice, never used the mushroom or flakes....my general combo, olive oil, sea salt, pepper, paprika, later in the cook I add honey. 

Use this too

Not bad for $50 bucks...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 5, 2020)

P.s in the pan, one part water, 3/4 of a can of 12 oz beer. Cover.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 5, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Nice, never used the mushroom or flakes....my general combo, olive oil, sea salt, pepper, paprika, later in the cook I add honey.
> 
> Use this too
> View attachment 4556515
> Not bad for $50 bucks...


Looks like somebody set R2D2 on fire.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 5, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Looks like somebody set R2D2 on fire.


Ironicly that's why I bought it...lol.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> Try PB and maple syrup. I think they were meant for each other.


Peanut butter, sliced bananas, and maple syrup on toast. Perfect for the munchies.


----------



## lokie (May 5, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Nice, never used the mushroom or flakes....my general combo, olive oil, sea salt, pepper, paprika, later in the cook I add honey.
> 
> Use this too
> View attachment 4556515
> Not bad for $50 bucks...


Nice.

I've had 3 over the past 30 yrs.

We used one at the restaurant. 
Often apple smoked Salmon or Mahi Mahi ran as a daily special.

I did not like the Salmon






But I would thumb wrestle for the Mahi.


----------



## cannabineer (May 5, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Looks like somebody set R2D2 on fire.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 5, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Nice, never used the mushroom or flakes....my general combo, olive oil, sea salt, pepper, paprika, later in the cook I add honey.
> 
> Use this too
> View attachment 4556515
> Not bad for $50 bucks...


I have the exact one.


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2020)

lokie said:


> apple smoked Salmon


Alder is supposed to be the premier wood to smoke salmon with, or cook them on a cedar plank. The cedar has to be western red cedar, the eastern white cedar has toxins in it and they come out when heated.


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I have the exact one.


I picked up a Brinkmann with the side burner for free on a local facebook page.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 5, 2020)

lokie said:


> Nice.
> 
> I've had 3 over the past 30 yrs.
> 
> ...


After looking at that Mahi, your on...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> I picked up a Brinkmann with the side burner for free on a local facebook page.


Nice have fun with it cooking...


----------



## jerryb73 (May 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> I picked up a Brinkmann with the side burner for free on a local facebook page.


Mine was free and brand new. Ex’s brother gave it to me. Said he probably wouldn’t ever use it, or much anyway. I think he won it at one of the Internet cafe’s.


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Mine was free and brand new. Ex’s brother gave it to me. Said he probably wouldn’t ever use it, or much anyway. I think he won it at one of the Internet cafe’s.


I'll probably have to put another layer of steel in the bottom of the firebox sometime when the fab shops open up. Mine was well used, and not covered in the winter.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'll probably have to put another layer of steel in the bottom of the firebox sometime when the fab shops open up. Mine was well used, and not covered in the winter.


Used well, means to me seasoned well with smoke and wood...some people say that's the flavor..


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2020)

I use this as a base for my rubs, and tweak it depending on my mood. Using hot Hungarian paprika improved it.

1/2 cup brown sugar
3 Tbsp paprika
1 Tbsp black pepper
1 Tbsp salt
1 Tbsp chili powder
1 Tbsp garlic powder
1 Tbsp onion powder
1 Tsp cayenne


----------



## lokie (May 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> Alder is supposed to be the premier wood to smoke salmon with, or cook them on a cedar plank. The cedar has to be western red cedar, the eastern white cedar has toxins in it and they come out when heated.


Alder is good.

At the time it was whatever was handy and cost efficient.

I'm pretty sure Billy Joe and Bobby Sue did not know the difference.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 5, 2020)

Hub and me took a road trip to get sushi. We should've eaten in the truck rather than wait til we got home. 

Now I'm starving looking everyone's awesome dinner pics. Maybe I'll try the PB&J with maple syrup and bananas. 
Sounds like preggo munchies but Imma try it and report back


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 5, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Hub and me took a road trip to get sushi. We should've eaten in the truck rather than wait til we got home.
> 
> Now I'm starving looking everyone's awesome dinner pics. Maybe I'll try the PB&J with maple syrup and bananas.
> Sounds like preggo munchies but Imma try it and report back


You won't be disappointed and if you are, smoke a few more bowls and toss back a few beers. anything's good at that point 

SH420


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Hub and me took a road trip to get sushi. We should've eaten in the truck rather than wait til we got home.
> 
> Now I'm starving looking everyone's awesome dinner pics. Maybe I'll try the PB&J with maple syrup and bananas.
> Sounds like preggo munchies but Imma try it and report back


I think that recipe excluded the jelly. It sounds more like a variation of the Elvis sammich.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 5, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> You won't be disappointed and if you are, smoke a few more bowls and toss back a few beers. anything's good at that point
> 
> SH420


That's more true than u know...lol...the fridge and the cupboards are a melting pot of fun when the munchies hit


----------



## Grandpapy (May 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> gonna up my dinner game tonight.
> 
> View attachment 4555842


Was this the result of some sort of ritual?


Asking for a friend.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 5, 2020)

I tried half peanut butter and bananas with raw honey and the other half with just peanut butter and blackberry jam.

The banana and honey side was soooo good. I don't why I never tried this before now. Probably because getting the honey to squeeze out requires a set of flat nose pliers.


----------



## manfredo (May 5, 2020)

Even just honey on fresh bread is delicious...a favorite munchie food. I remember a long time ago I was at a KFC down south and the cashier said "you want honey"....I was like WTF for??? The biscuits, she said. Man I have been hooked on biscuits and honey ever since. It's better than the chicken sometimes!!

Or pb & honey on crackers...but it's messy. 

I am sooo stoned...and I have honey!


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I tried half peanut butter and bananas with raw honey and the other half with just peanut butter and blackberry jam.
> 
> The banana and honey side was soooo good. I don't why I never tried this before now. Probably because getting the honey to squeeze out requires a set of flat nose pliers.


Put the honey jar in a container of hot water, instant decrease in viscosity, you're welcome.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 5, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Even just honey on fresh bread is delicious...a favorite munchie food. I remember a long time ago I was at a KFC down south and the cashier said "you want honey"....I was like WTF for??? The biscuits, she said. Man I have been hooked on biscuits and honey ever since. It's better than the chicken sometimes!!
> 
> Or pb & honey on crackers...but it's messy.
> 
> I am sooo stoned...and I have honey!


My kid brought home this raw stuff that has the honey comb in the bottle. I thought I was gonna pull my nonexistent nut trying to squeeze that shit out.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 5, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I tried half peanut butter and bananas with raw honey and the other half with just peanut butter and blackberry jam.
> 
> The banana and honey side was soooo good. I don't why I never tried this before now. Probably because getting the honey to squeeze out requires a set of flat nose pliers.


Warm up the honey some how, it will thin make it easier to use and work with.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> Put the honey jar in a container of hot water, instant decrease in viscosity, you're welcome.


I put it in the microwave and melted all the honey comb in there. Wooops.


----------



## cannabineer (May 5, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I tried half peanut butter and bananas with raw honey and the other half with just peanut butter and blackberry jam.
> 
> The banana and honey side was soooo good. I don't why I never tried this before now. Probably because getting the honey to squeeze out requires a set of flat nose pliers.


If you’re using pliers to squeeze your honey, he doesn’t complain?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 5, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I put in in the microwave and melted all the honey comb in there. Wooops.


It happen, when it's sunny and warm put it outside...for a bit


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 5, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> If you’re using pliers to squeeze your honey, he doesn’t complain?


Only if I get him in the balls.

Nips are fair game


----------



## cannabineer (May 5, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Only if I get him in the balls.
> 
> Nips are fair game
> View attachment 4556661


There’s a tool for every job ... like a nipple wrench.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> Put the honey jar in a container of hot water, instant decrease in viscosity, you're welcome.


Hot biscuits - butter, honey w/ comb.
Man, that's livin!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 5, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Hot biscuits - butter, honey w/ comb.
> Man, that's livin!


Put a sausage patty in it

Hot biscuits and gravy, with butter.....


----------



## DarkWeb (May 6, 2020)

I like about a 50/50 mix of budder and honey......I call it my funny honey. Put that shit on anything!


----------



## Stoz1985 (May 6, 2020)

Currently having an email conversation with the police whilst toking on some morning mimosa


----------



## lokie (May 6, 2020)

Stoz1985 said:


> Currently having an email conversation with the police whilst toking on some morning mimosaView attachment 4556861




Welcome to TnT!

Snitches Get Stitches. 






j/s


----------



## raratt (May 6, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I like about a 50/50 mix of budder and honey......I call it my funny honey. Put that shit on anything!


Anyone remember Sambo's restaurants? They had whipped honey butter they called tiger butter. It was from the story of "Little Black Sambo". The original place is still open in Santa Barbara. Being non PC is what ended the chain's success.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> Anyone remember Sambo's restaurants? They had whipped honey butter they called tiger butter. It was from the story of "Little Black Sambo". The original place is still open in Santa Barbara. Being non PC is what ended the chain's success.


Never heard of them, but I like the name of the butter.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> Anyone remember Sambo's restaurants? They had whipped honey butter they called tiger butter. It was from the story of "Little Black Sambo". The original place is still open in Santa Barbara. Being non PC is what ended the chain's success.


Wow I had forgotten about that place. When my mom met my stepdad he was the manager of one. I remember having a giant stuffed tiger. Probably 4 or 5’ tall.


----------



## raratt (May 6, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Wow I had forgotten about that place. When my mom met my stepdad he was the manager of one. I remember having a giant stuffed tiger. Probably 4 or 5’ tall.


They would hand out "wooden nickels" good for a cup of coffee.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 6, 2020)

The Troubling History of Sambo’s Pancake House


The first Sambo’s Pancake House opened on June 17, 1957 in downtown Santa Barbara. However, no matter how hard they worked to foster a welcoming atmosphere, there was a large portion of the population who would never feel “at home” at the restaurant.




www.kcet.org


----------



## jerryb73 (May 6, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> The Troubling History of Sambo’s Pancake House
> 
> 
> The first Sambo’s Pancake House opened on June 17, 1957 in downtown Santa Barbara. However, no matter how hard they worked to foster a welcoming atmosphere, there was a large portion of the population who would never feel “at home” at the restaurant.
> ...


Interesting. I didn’t know any of that.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 6, 2020)

Yeah that looks familiar but I still don't remember it.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 6, 2020)

I remember eating at one as a kid, I think it was in Lakewood, CA


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 6, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> I remember eating at one as a kid, I think it was in Lakewood, CA


We had one in San Jose. I remember going as a kid. If I remember correctly it either became a Denny's or a Bob's big boy, then a Denny's. And if I'm correct it's the same Denny's that got bad press for being racist to it's customers. 
Interesting how that went full circle 

SH420


----------



## Metasynth (May 6, 2020)

Penis.




Don't forget what T&T is all about people...





the penis.


----------



## raratt (May 6, 2020)

In my young mind I saw the story as a victory of a little kid against the tigers that were being mean to him. The kid (from India where tigers eat people) outsmarted them.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 6, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 6, 2020)

Cleaned up the patio greenhouse. I don’t like throwing good shoots out lol.


----------



## Mohican (May 6, 2020)

You can just sick them in the garden and they will grow.


----------



## Stoz1985 (May 6, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4556878
> 
> Welcome to TnT!
> 
> ...





lokie said:


> View attachment 4556878
> 
> Welcome to TnT!
> 
> ...


Hope your not implying I’m a snitch


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 6, 2020)

I got to tag along with a friend today and fly a drone while he was taking photos of private cross country skiing trails for the owner. Keeping two meters apart of course. I want a drone now, I can see having a lot of fun with them.


----------



## manfredo (May 6, 2020)

Drones are a lot of fun...I have a few of them, but haven't flown in a while...not since last fall. I actually got a new one on a Black Friday deal and haven't even unboxed it completely yet...a DJI Mavic Pro that supposedly has a range of like 4 miles...which is insane, and very illegal. I have a smaller DJI Spark that I can definitely fly out of sight with and that's scary enough. It's so easy to get disoriented, but they have a return to home feature. Now i want to fly!! That's a beautiful farm in the photo!!


----------



## Metasynth (May 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I got to tag along with a friend today and fly a drone while he was taking photos of private cross country skiing trails for the owner. Keeping two meters apart of course. I want a drone now, I can see having a lot of fun with them.
> 
> View attachment 4557125
> View attachment 4557124


You can make a shit ton of add ons for your drone with the 3d printer, too


----------



## cannabineer (May 6, 2020)

Stoz1985 said:


> Hope your not implying I’m a snitch


You did a solid job on that unassisted.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 6, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Drones are a lot of fun...I have a few of them, but haven't flown in a while...not since last fall. I actually got a new one on a Black Friday deal and haven't even unboxed it completely yet...a DJI Mavic Pro that supposedly has a range of like 4 miles...which is insane, and very illegal. I have a smaller DJI Spark that I can definitely fly out of sight with and that's scary enough. It's so easy to get disoriented, but they have a return to home feature. Now i want to fly!! That's a beautiful farm in the photo!!


He let me fly it around once it was at 120 meters and there was nothing to crash into. At around 1,100 meters away from us it started complaining that the signal was degraded and it wouldn't go any further. I found it really disorienting, especially when it's coming towards you and the controls are reversed. If I just looked at the controller and not the drone in the air it was no problem. I didn't ask how much they cost, but I'm assuming a lot. I think it would be fun to fly one to the top of the cn tower or over Rogers stadium. Probably be another toy that I'd get bored of after using it a few times. 



Metasynth said:


> You can make a shit ton of add ons for your drone with the 3d printer, too


lol don't tempt me. I'd be buried in a shallow grave if I spent money on a toy right now.


----------



## cannabineer (May 6, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> You can make a shit ton of add ons for your drone with the 3d printer, too


A drone that is also a 3d printer is well on its way to becoming the von Neumann plague.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> A drone that is also a 3d printer is well on its way to becoming the von Neumann plague.


Have you read the bobiverse series? It's kinda that idea but with spaceships. A guy who was cryogenically frozen wakes up a 100 years later to discover he's the AI on an interstellar probe with 3d printing and nano tech looking for habitable plants. Really well written with great comedic moments. 





__





Bobiverse Series by Dennis E. Taylor


We Are Legion (We Are Bob) (Bobiverse, #1), For We Are Many (Bobiverse, #2), All These Worlds (Bobiverse, #3), Heaven's River (Bobiverse, #4), and The B...



www.goodreads.com


----------



## Stoz1985 (May 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> You did a solid job on that unassisted.


I was going for irony but there seems to be a lot of the typical ‘paranoia’ floating about


----------



## raratt (May 6, 2020)

Water is turned back on for the back yard irrigation. Have one more connection to make from a valve to the drip line hose. The post I concreted in to hold the hose wasn't pressure treated so the termites ate it off at the dirt line. I have some copper treatment so I'll pull out the old concrete and treat the 4X4 then put it back. Getting close, I'll put up a pic before I bury it. It will be nice to have in case something happens in the future.


----------



## cannabineer (May 6, 2020)

Stoz1985 said:


> I was going for irony but there seems to be a lot of the typical ‘paranoia’ floating about


Atypical paranoia. You’re new, unless you are one of the flood of malignant sock puppet accounts that have affected the vibe of this subforum. Your choice of story for entering here was not good.
On the chance that you’re a legitimate newcomer, I figured you might want to know why this reception. If you have a sense of humor and of decency, that’ll show (or not) in due time. I suggest a somewhat lower-energy approach. We test everybody, and we treat the survivors like family, which might soothe or frighten you depending on your family experience.


----------



## cannabineer (May 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> Water is turned back on for the back yard irrigation. Have one more connection to make from a valve to the drip line hose. The post I concreted in to hold the hose wasn't pressure treated so the termites ate it off at the dirt line. I have some copper treatment so I'll pull out the old concrete and treat the 4X4 then put it back. Getting close, I'll put up a pic before I bury it. It will be nice to have in case something happens in the future.


In summer they should save a step and just pipe live steam to us


----------



## cannabineer (May 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you read the bobiverse series? It's kinda that idea but with spaceships. A guy who was cryogenically frozen wakes up a 100 years later to discover he's the AI on an interstellar probe with 3d printing and nano tech looking for habitable plants. Really well written with great comedic moments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven’t! Shame the library is deemed nonessential, leaving me to binge serial crap on Netflix.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> He let me fly it around once it was at 120 meters and there was nothing to crash into. At around 1,100 meters away from us it started complaining that the signal was degraded and it wouldn't go any further. I found it really disorienting, especially when it's coming towards you and the controls are reversed. If I just looked at the controller and not the drone in the air it was no problem. I didn't ask how much they cost, but I'm assuming a lot. I think it would be fun to fly one to the top of the cn tower or over Rogers stadium. Probably be another toy that I'd get bored of after using it a few times.
> 
> 
> 
> lol don't tempt me. I'd be buried in a shallow grave if I spent money on a toy right now.


Print shit that makes you money! Buy toys........


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I haven’t! Shame the library is deemed nonessential, leaving me to binge serial crap on Netflix.


I'm not really an audiobook fan, but when you can't get to teh library...





__





AudioBooks


Bookaudiobook.com - Greatest place to listen full length audio books online. Enjoy over 500 free books and audiobooks (best selling books). Find your favorite author and book. Enjoy!




bookaudiobook.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 6, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Print shit that makes you money! Buy toys........


Wanna buy a plastic penis?


I'm out of sellable ideas.


----------



## cannabineer (May 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not really an audiobook fan, but when you can't get to teh library...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I dislike that retreading favorite passages is hard with an audiobook, but this worldwide event might just shift me out of my comfy crotchety Luddism.


----------



## cannabineer (May 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wanna buy a plastic penis?
> 
> 
> I'm out of sellable ideas.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wanna buy a plastic penis?
> 
> 
> I'm out of sellable ideas.


Well plastic penises sell pretty well.........print a freakin mold or a prototype for something......come on you got this. Doesn't even have to be dix........


----------



## DarkWeb (May 6, 2020)

A roach clip with a prop to hold it up! Think! Think!


----------



## cannabineer (May 6, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Well plastic penises sell pretty well.........print a freakin mold or a prototype for something......come on you got this. Doesn't even have to be dix........


polymer mallards and styrene sporks


----------



## Stoz1985 (May 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Atypical paranoia. You’re new, unless you are one of the flood of malignant sock puppet accounts that have affected the vibe of this subforum. Your choice of story for entering here was not good.
> On the chance that you’re a legitimate newcomer, I figured you might want to know why this reception. If you have a sense of humor and of decency, that’ll show (or not) in due time. I suggest a somewhat lower-energy approach. We test everybody, and we treat the survivors like family, which might soothe or frighten you depending on your family experience.


Yeah I’m new. And legitimate, whatever that means in a forum where people grow cannabis (unless you class only 1 half decent grow under my belt illegitimate? Sorry, I’m new all round so don’t know if that’s legit?)Although quite condescending, thanks for the advice. I’m sorry if my original post offended, I honestly only saw the funny side of the situation. Which to be fair... I still do. I mean it was what the original post asked for? Or if it’s really the police element that’s offended and the not knowing if I’m really some snitch I’ll give you the lowdown... I’m an area manager for a builders merchants in the UK. Before lockdown one of my branch managers stole around £8k in cash. Due to the lockdown I have had to submit my statement via email. Hope the explanation gives me a chance of being able to join the ‘Family’.

but... I could be making it up???


----------



## cannabineer (May 6, 2020)

Stoz1985 said:


> Yeah I’m new. And legitimate, whatever that means in a forum where people grow cannabis (unless you class only 1 half decent grow under my belt illegitimate? Sorry, I’m new all round so don’t know if that’s legit?)Although quite condescending, thanks for the advice. I’m sorry if my original post offended, I honestly only saw the funny side of the situation. Which to be fair... I still do. I mean it was what the original post asked for? Or if it’s really the police element that’s offended and the not knowing if I’m really some snitch I’ll give you the lowdown... I’m an area manager for a builders merchants in the UK. Before lockdown one of my branch managers stole around £8k in cash. Due to the lockdown I have had to submit my statement via email. Hope the explanation gives me a chance of being able to join the ‘Family’.
> 
> but... I could be making it up???


If you lie smoothly enough, I see no barrier.

~edit~ I condescend from unassailable stature.


----------



## raratt (May 6, 2020)

Stoz1985 said:


> I was going for irony but there seems to be a lot of the typical ‘paranoia’ floating about


----------



## Stoz1985 (May 6, 2020)

I


cannabineer said:


> If you lie smoothly enough, I see no barrier.
> 
> ~edit~ I condescend from unassailable stature.


i like that one...


----------



## Mohican (May 6, 2020)

I loved getting to see a backyard pic from the UK!


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 6, 2020)

Stoz1985 said:


> to be fair...


----------



## cannabineer (May 6, 2020)

Stoz1985 said:


> i like that one...


I am extending to you the Provisional Hand of Non-termination.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 6, 2020)

raratt said:


>


Nice! I was thinking I need new tinfoil.......but if I close my eyes....they go away.....


----------



## Stoz1985 (May 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I am extending to you the Provisional Hand of Non-termination.
> 
> View attachment 4557240


I will take that offering...


----------



## raratt (May 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> In summer they should save a step and just pipe live steam to us


That's why I buried all the black irrigation pipe and just use 1/4 in lines to feed the bubblers. it cools down quickly.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 6, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Well plastic penises sell pretty well.........print a freakin mold or a prototype for something......come on you got this. Doesn't even have to be dix........


I've thought about it and looked at some open bids for 3d prints. My printer isn't really up to task of printing high quality commercial products. I can only do ± .75mm tolerances which is way too sloppy for most things. 

I'm probably rejoining the workforce in August or September if everything goes to plan so I'm not going to have a lot of spare time to dedicate to my hobbies.


----------



## cannabineer (May 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Thanks! I dislike that retreading favorite passages is hard with an audiobook, but this worldwide event might just shift me out of my comfy crotchety Luddism.


rereading


----------



## cannabineer (May 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've thought about it and looked at some open bids for 3d prints. My printer isn't really up to task of printing high quality commercial products. I can only do ± .75mm tolerances which is way too sloppy for most things.
> 
> I'm probably rejoining the workforce in August or September if everything goes to plan so I'm not going to have a lot of spare time to dedicate to my hobbies.


Mazel tov


----------



## DarkWeb (May 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've thought about it and looked at some open bids for 3d prints. My printer isn't really up to task of printing high quality commercial products. I can only do ± .75mm tolerances which is way too sloppy for most things.
> 
> I'm probably rejoining the workforce in August or September if everything goes to plan so I'm not going to have a lot of spare time to dedicate to my hobbies.


I don't know what you usualy do.....if your happy that's all that matters.


----------



## raratt (May 6, 2020)

Stoz1985 said:


> I will take that offering...
> View attachment 4557243


----------



## cannabineer (May 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wanna buy a plastic penis?
> 
> 
> I'm out of sellable ideas.


When I was a kid, someone made millions on the Pet Rock.
I’m thinking there might be thousands in a Pet Cock.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> When I was a kid, someone made millions on the Pet Rock.
> I’m thinking there might be thousands in a Pet Cock.


There ya go a pet rock with feet! Pet rock 2.0!!!!


----------



## cannabineer (May 6, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> There ya go a pet rock with feet! Pet rock 2.0!!!!


----------



## DarkWeb (May 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4557309


Needs sharp teeth.....


----------



## cannabineer (May 6, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Needs sharp teeth.....


Feet trump (!) teeth


----------



## DarkWeb (May 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Feet trump (!) teeth


Orange rocks are usually soft and malleable......


----------



## cannabineer (May 6, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Orange rocks are usually soft and malleable......


mallardable


----------



## DarkWeb (May 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> mallardable


"Unlike many waterfowl, mallards are considered an invasive species" 
http://www.bing.com/search?q=mallardable&PC=RIMBINGD&A=results


----------



## lokie (May 6, 2020)

Stoz1985 said:


> I was going for irony but there seems to be a lot of the typical ‘paranoia’ floating about


TnT is a gathering of wits and minds from all over the world and a vast bank of knowledge
that is not limited to cannabis.

We have had members with direct contact with LEOs. lol that guy was a real real piece of work.

Enjoy the ride we call TnT.


Take notes. There is always a test just around the corner.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> rereading


retreading kinda worked.



DarkWeb said:


> I don't know what you usualy do.....if your happy that's all that matters.


I worked on a team that audited companies public filing prior to their full release. I left on good terms almost five years ago and they're willing to take me back in the same position once they return from working at home. The pay isn't great but it's stable with a fun work environment. I also worked at a tailor selling high end men's clothing while I was in university. I liked that job a lot and was really good at it, but I can't see myself working in retail now. I'm not going back forever... maybe a year to 18 months at most. 



cannabineer said:


> When I was a kid, someone made millions on the Pet Rock.
> I’m thinking there might be thousands in a Pet Cock.


Not to be confused with the petcock.


----------



## cannabineer (May 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> retreading kinda worked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There’s lab glass that has a feature called a stopcock. 

That always felt vaguely personal to me. It did seem to have unholy effectiveness.

So in self-consolation I would petcock.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 6, 2020)

Mohican said:


> You can just sick them in the garden and they will grow.


I would think they would dry out at 13% rh


----------



## Stoz1985 (May 6, 2020)

lokie said:


> TnT is a gathering of wits and minds from all over the world and a vast bank of knowledge
> that is not limited to cannabis.
> 
> We have had members with direct contact with LEOs. lol that guy was a real real piece of work.
> ...


Thanks I think… 

Seriously though I’m a bit lost, TnT & LEO? im pretty much a noob so maybe it’s Cannabis terminology I’m not aware of...?

Or… the jokes on me and I should be glad I’m English and don’t get it!?

Anyway, on a side note, I also managed to bake myself a badass Apple cake that I’m half way through right now!

Maybe I should of lead with that this morning?


----------



## cannabineer (May 6, 2020)

Stoz1985 said:


> Thanks I think…
> 
> Seriously though I’m a bit lost, TnT & LEO? im pretty much a noob so maybe it’s Cannabis terminology I’m not aware of...?
> 
> ...


The knife looks like a Laguiole knockoff


----------



## Stoz1985 (May 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The knife looks like a Laguiole knockoff


----------



## Bareback (May 6, 2020)

My wife had some dr. visit stuff this afternoon so we made a trip to town for stops at every place we will need in the foreseeable future. Then she said let’s ge some Japanese steakhouse and have a picnic, of course I said sure , well that turned into a real shit show. Because of the new policy on rona they only take orders on their app but we didn’t know that and tried to call it in and then tried to


Tangerine_ said:


> My kid brought home this raw stuff that has the honey comb in the bottle. I thought I was gonna pull my nonexistent nut trying to squeeze that shit out.


I have to ask...... was it in a mason jar?


----------



## cannabineer (May 6, 2020)

@Stoz1985
Sorry, side view did for the bee


----------



## Stoz1985 (May 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The knife looks like a Laguiole knockoff


Not sure where I could buy a knock of set of knifes though.... that would be a niche market to try make your millions in


----------



## cannabineer (May 6, 2020)

Stoz1985 said:


> Not sure where I could buy a knock of set of knifes though.... that would be a niche market to try make your millions in


I shopped for a Laguiole not long ago, and I was appalled/saddened by the lousy Chinese knockoff knives that dominate the e-commerce titans.
I bought mine from a German vendor, brand “Laguiole en Aubrac.”


----------



## Stoz1985 (May 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> @Stoz1985
> Sorry, side view did for the bee


Ahh. Tbh I’ve never heard of them, they just looked like they would cut my steaks well(especially with how our lass cooks the bastards). And they do… very well. I’m guessing they're decent?


----------



## lokie (May 6, 2020)

Stoz1985 said:


> Thanks I think…
> 
> Seriously though I’m a bit lost, TnT & LEO? im pretty much a noob so maybe it’s Cannabis terminology I’m not aware of...?
> 
> ...


TnT Toke N Talk. The RIU Forum of choice for the slightly blemished souls.
Toke N Talk | Rollitup 

LEO Law Enforcement Officer
.






The pie would not have been as rewarding, albeit a safer bet. lol


----------



## cannabineer (May 6, 2020)

Stoz1985 said:


> Ahh. Tbh I’ve never heard of them, they just looked like they would cut my steaks well(especially with how our lass cooks the bastards). And they do… very well. I’m guessing they're decent?


I know my example of a Laguiole en Aubrac steak knife is pretty, nicely manufactured and will take a good edge on a waterstone.

I haven’t handled one from Forge de Laguiole.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 6, 2020)

Built a 23x12 deck 6 feet up in the air without a helper in 13 days and now I’m bored again


----------



## raratt (May 6, 2020)

OK, other than the easy part of pushing the dirt back in the pit I think I am done (hopefully) for a while, at least with water lines.


----------



## Stoz1985 (May 6, 2020)

Ahh... pretty obvious when you think about it!! Weed has a lot to answer for!!


----------



## Stoz1985 (May 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I shopped for a Laguiole not long ago, and I was appalled/saddened by the lousy Chinese knockoff knives that dominate the e-commerce titans.
> I bought mine from a German vendor, brand


The missus got me some gin glasses for Xmas but these looked the coolest steak knifes I’ve seen so a swap was necessary and tbh I think the gin glasses were bought with herself in mind Anyway! i have to say I’ve never come across a better/sharper steak knife I haven’t even felt a need to sharpen them in over a year and they’re used pretty much daily. coupled with the price I can only assume they are real...


----------



## cannabineer (May 6, 2020)

Stoz1985 said:


> The missus got me some gin glasses for Xmas but these looked the coolest steak knifes I’ve seen so a swap was necessary and tbh I think the gin glasses were bought with herself in mind Anyway! i have to say I’ve never come across a better/sharper steak knife I haven’t even felt a need to sharpen them in over a year and they’re used pretty much daily. coupled with the price I can only assume they are real...


Ohhhh there is a whole ‘nother level down this rabbit hole. Hard-tempered and uniquely Japanese knives are something really special. High maintenance but unreal performance.


----------



## Stoz1985 (May 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Ohhhh there is a whole ‘nother level down this rabbit hole. Hard-tempered and uniquely Japanese knives are something really special. High maintenance but unreal performance.


I’ll take look. I know what you mean by rabbit hole... ive got my heart set on a few laguiole knifes now you have me looking. The missus will be getting my Xmas wish list early This year


----------



## cannabineer (May 6, 2020)

Stoz1985 said:


> I’ll take look. I know what you mean by rabbit hole... ive got my heart set on a few laguiole knifes now you have me looking. The missus will be getting my Xmas wish list early This year


Just whatever you do, do not DO NOT look up kitchen knives by Murray Carter. Lash me to the mast lads


----------



## BarnBuster (May 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Just whatever you do, do not DO NOT look up kitchen knives by Murray Carter. Lash me to the mast lads











Brands


You’ll find the best artisan made, traditional Japanese knives at Chubo Knives. We offer various knife styles from top Japanese blacksmiths to chefs worldwide.




www.chuboknives.com








__





Hocho Knife | Japanese Kitchen Sushi Knives


Made-in-Japan Thousands Selection of Kitchen Knives --- Sashimi and Sushi Knife series --- with Excellent Design and Unparalleled Tradition. Direct Delivery from Japan Worldwide. Highly recommended for GIFT of Anniversary as well as for Your Best Professional Cooking Experience.



www.hocho-knife.com


----------



## jerryb73 (May 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> When I was a kid, someone made millions on the Pet Rock.
> I’m thinking there might be thousands in a Pet Cock.


I’ve been petting my cock for years. Someone owes me some money


----------



## DarkWeb (May 6, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> Built a 23x12 deck 6 feet up in the air without a helper in 13 days and now I’m bored again


You need to stop over.


----------



## Stoz1985 (May 6, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I’ve been petting my cock for years. Someone owes me some money


That’ll take some beating out....


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 6, 2020)

Bareback said:


> My wife had some dr. visit stuff this afternoon so we made a trip to town for stops at every place we will need in the foreseeable future. Then she said let’s ge some Japanese steakhouse and have a picnic, of course I said sure , well that turned into a real shit show. Because of the new policy on rona they only take orders on their app but we didn’t know that and tried to call it in and then tried to
> 
> I have to ask...... was it in a mason jar?


Did I squeeze a mason jar? I mean, I know I can be a little flakey but....


Haha, no. It was a big squeeze bottle. I even removed the cap and that shit was so thick I couldn't get it to budge. Warmed it the microwave and changed from a beautiful golden color to dark amber...like maple syrup.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 6, 2020)

Penis


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 6, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Penis


My thoughts exactly 

SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (May 6, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> My thoughts exactly
> 
> SH420


Great minds think alike


----------



## Mohican (May 6, 2020)

Keep the ground wet/moist and give them shade for a week and they will be good to go!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 6, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Keep the ground wet/moist and give them shade for a week and they will be good to go!


True..


----------



## BudmanTX (May 6, 2020)

Stoz1985 said:


> Currently having an email conversation with the police whilst toking on some morning mimosaView attachment 4556861


So um just thinking out loud here, what's up with west Yorkshire police thing here..


----------



## cannabineer (May 6, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> So um just thinking out loud here, what's up with west Yorkshire police thing here..


who’s got the baddest Astra Diesel


----------



## BudmanTX (May 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> who’s got the baddest Astra Diesel


----------



## BudmanTX (May 6, 2020)

Oh shit think my name changed....oops...haha and the fun begins.

Bout to give the wife some penis...ok it's sausage, but still it was funny seeing her facial expression..


----------



## cannabineer (May 6, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Brands
> 
> 
> You’ll find the best artisan made, traditional Japanese knives at Chubo Knives. We offer various knife styles from top Japanese blacksmiths to chefs worldwide.
> ...


~fondles stimulus monkey~


----------



## cannabineer (May 6, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Oh shit think my name changed....oops...haha and the fun begins.
> 
> Bout to give the wife some penis...ok it's sausage, but still it was funny seeing her facial expression..
> 
> View attachment 4557654


five serious bros there


----------



## BudmanTX (May 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> ~fondles stimulus monkey~


Don't go blind mate, there is a knife maker in the Austin area that makes awesome knives, he even makes bone handles styles too..


----------



## doublejj (May 6, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Oh shit think my name changed....oops...haha and the fun begins.
> 
> Bout to give the wife some penis...ok it's sausage, but still it was funny seeing her facial expression..
> 
> View attachment 4557654


I'm more comfortable bringing these home....


----------



## cannabineer (May 6, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Don't go blind mate, there is a knife maker in the Austin area that makes awesome knives, he even makes bone handles styles too..


My idea of knife bling
Salter in HI


----------



## BudmanTX (May 6, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I'm more comfortable bringing these home....
> View attachment 4557658


Those are cool, wrap a dough around them and you got pigs in the blankets, little egg wash.


----------



## trowertripper (May 6, 2020)

i have been short of breath, had body aches, scratchy throat, dry cough and moments where i am totally confused
so i get tested. my results came back and they found i am not infected with the corona virus however, it seems i am sixty years old.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> My idea of knife bling
> Salter in HI
> 
> View attachment 4557663


Sweet, nice blade...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 6, 2020)

trowertripper said:


> i have been short of breath, had body aches, scratchy throat, dry cough and moments where i am totally confused
> so i get tested. my results came back and they found i am not infected with the corona virus however, it seems i am sixty years old.


Bye


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 6, 2020)

trowertripper said:


> i have been short of breath, had body aches, scratchy throat, dry cough and moments where i am totally confused
> so i get tested. my results came back and they found i am not infected with the corona virus however, it seems i am sixty years old.


----------



## sarahJane211 (May 6, 2020)

Made raspberry jam in the microwave.


----------



## Stoz1985 (May 7, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> So um just thinking out loud here, what's up with west Yorkshire police thing here..


Long story... I found the irony... most didn’t! Live and learn


----------



## Stoz1985 (May 7, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Those are cool, wrap a dough around them and you got pigs in the blankets, little egg wash.


In England pigs in blankets are are sausage wrapped in bacon


----------



## Stoz1985 (May 7, 2020)

1st and most important achievement of the day.... wake and bake!


----------



## sarahJane211 (May 7, 2020)

trowertripper said:


> i have been short of breath, had body aches, scratchy throat, dry cough and moments where i am totally confused
> so i get tested. my results came back and they found i am not infected with the corona virus however, it seems i am sixty years old.


You should exercise a bit more, no need to let yourself go just because you're getting on a bit.
At 65, I don't have any of those problems, but I do cycle 20Km every day.


----------



## Wattzzup (May 7, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> I remember eating at one as a kid, I think it was in Lakewood, CA


Bet you ate a lot of things as a kid huh?


----------



## ismann (May 7, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (May 7, 2020)

ismann said:


>


What does the do to/for you?


----------



## ismann (May 7, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> What does the do to/for you?


Haven't smoked it yet. I will tonight after work. It has 18% CBD and less than 0.3% THC so not sure. Never smoked CBD only before.


----------



## Bareback (May 7, 2020)

It was calling my name


----------



## cannabineer (May 7, 2020)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 4558174
> It was calling my name


Mister Deshuesado! Over here!!


----------



## Stoz1985 (May 7, 2020)

I’ve just been for my daily walk… 2 joints and a child in toe…! Had 3 Aspall ciders while I was at it…(obviously)!!!
Now im sat in the graden, Half baked, smoking my full baked joint (hopefully) Wondering how to attack the bechamel sauce for our lasagna....

all I’m certain on is cheese…

and maybe a little mustard?

open for advice/options?


----------



## Stoz1985 (May 7, 2020)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 4558174
> It was calling my name


How’s this ending up?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 7, 2020)

I had to venture out for fresh food today. We've been eating so much frozen meat and and canned veggies lately... I'm so sick of eating like that.


----------



## cannabineer (May 7, 2020)

Stoz1985 said:


> I’ve just been for my daily walk… 2 joints and a child in toe…! Had 3 Aspall ciders while I was at it…(obviously)!!!
> Now im sat in the graden, Half baked, smoking my full baked joint (hopefully) Wondering how to attack the bechamel sauce for our lasagna....
> 
> all I’m certain on is cheese…
> ...


the roux is ready at the first sign of browning


----------



## Bareback (May 7, 2020)

Stoz1985 said:


> How’s this ending up?


Well seasoned , roasted in the oven at 400f for 35 minutes or till the internal temperature is 165f then then pulled out and wrapped in tin foil to rest for 30 minutes or so, serviced with butter beans, cabbage and jalapeño cornbread........ I might substitute roasted tatters for the cabbage since the oven will be hot . Of course I will seer the meat in a little bacon grease first. Possible side garnish pickled okra, raw onion.


----------



## Bareback (May 7, 2020)

Stoz1985 said:


> I’ve just been for my daily walk… 2 joints and a child in toe…! Had 3 Aspall ciders while I was at it…(obviously)!!!
> Now im sat in the graden, Half baked, smoking my full baked joint (hopefully) Wondering how to attack the bechamel sauce for our lasagna....
> 
> all I’m certain on is cheese…
> ...


How far did you walk


----------



## Stoz1985 (May 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I had to venture out for fresh food today. We've been eating so much frozen meat and and canned veggies lately... I'm so sick of eating like that.
> 
> View attachment 4558203


Nice… all restaurants and bars have been closed here in England for a good 2 months!!

its worse than that though… McDonal’s, KFC & Burger King are also closed!!!!


----------



## Stoz1985 (May 7, 2020)

We still got our chippies though


----------



## Stoz1985 (May 7, 2020)

Bareback said:


> How far did you wal


About 2 miles… took 3 hrs because the 2 year old decided today was her ‘I wanna walk day’ and she needed obviously needed icecream in this freakishly warm… 20 degree weather!


----------



## raratt (May 7, 2020)

Lawn sprinklers worked fine today, no gushers to be found. Buried my trench first thing. My plan is to eat breakfast and have a nap this afternoon prior to refilling the beer shelf. I've been having too much "fun" repairing shit recently.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 7, 2020)

Stoz1985 said:


> Nice… all restaurants and bars have been closed here in England for a good 2 months!!
> 
> its worse than that though… McDonal’s, KFC & Burger King are also closed!!!!


lol you should be thanking them, they're doing your heart a favour!

Most restaurants are open here for takeout or delivery, no inside dining. I find meal planning for two weeks hard, it's not something I've ever had to do in the past. Before all this shit started I would decide what we're having for dinner around noon and go to the market and get everything I needed.


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 7, 2020)

Stoz1985 said:


> About 2 miles… took 3 hrs because the 2 year old decided today was her ‘I wanna walk day’ and she needed obviously needed icecream in this freakishly warm… 20 degree weather!View attachment 4558238


Hahaha...that's a full diaper if I ever saw one.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 7, 2020)

Finished a lamp project for my neighbor. Realized my kids broke my welding helmet. That sucks but I've had my eye on a new nicer one that came out........LOL I was waiting because mine was fine and couldn't justify spending the $........rum and Dr Pepper sounds good.....


----------



## Stoz1985 (May 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol you should be thanking them, they're doing your heart a favour!
> 
> Most restaurants are open here for takeout or delivery, no inside dining. I find meal planning for two weeks hard, it's not something I've ever had to do in the past. Before all this shit started I would decide what we're having for dinner around noon and go to the market and get everything I needed.


My heart maybe grateful but my minds in despair!!!

thats exactly how me and the missus normally work it but tbh I’ve quite enjoyed the planning…


----------



## Stoz1985 (May 7, 2020)

I don’t think we’ve eaten better in our lives… we spend a morning planning the meal and afternoon cooking It. It’s helped break the monotonous days up

with mine nd the young ens attempts at becoming master bakers thrown into the mix


----------



## Stoz1985 (May 7, 2020)

dannyboy602 said:


> Hahaha...that's a full diaper if I ever saw one.


Good job I was 20mins away from the better half …


----------



## Stoz1985 (May 7, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Finished a lamp project for my neighbor. Realized my kids broke my welding helmet. That sucks but I've had my eye on a new nicer one that came out........LOL I was waiting because mine was fine and couldn't justify spending the $........rum and Dr Pepper sounds good.....


When I first read I thought it said wedding helmet…


----------



## DarkWeb (May 7, 2020)

Stoz1985 said:


> Good job I was 20mins away from the better half …


You don't change diapers?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 7, 2020)

Stoz1985 said:


> When I first read I thought it said wedding helmet…


LOL that's not broke............I told her to try!


----------



## Stoz1985 (May 7, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> You don't change diapers?


I do… I just felt I was on a roll


----------



## Stoz1985 (May 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> Lawn sprinklers worked fine today, no gushers to be found. Buried my trench first thing. My plan is to eat breakfast and have a nap this afternoon prior to refilling the beer shelf. I've been having too much "fun" repairing shit recently.


having to refill that shelf daily is a paradox for me…

very proud in the morning…

absolutely gutted by the evening...


----------



## Stoz1985 (May 7, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Well seasoned , roasted in the oven at 400f for 35 minutes or till the internal temperature is 165f then then pulled out and wrapped in tin foil to rest for 30 minutes or so, serviced with butter beans, cabbage and jalapeño cornbread........ I might substitute roasted tatters for the cabbage since the oven will be hot . Of course I will seer the meat in a little bacon grease first. Possible side garnish pickled okra, raw onion.


Gotta say, I cant stop thinking about jalapeño cornbread…  

Ive never even tried corn bread! But with jalapeños ………

ingredients will be added to the shopping list


----------



## jerryb73 (May 7, 2020)

Stoz1985 said:


> Gotta say, I cant stop thinking about jalapeño cornbread…
> 
> Ive never even tried corn bread! But with jalapeños ………
> 
> ingredients will be added to the shopping list


Love me some jalapeño cornbread.


----------



## raratt (May 7, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Love me some jalapeño cornbread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get the cheeses but what else is in the topping?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 7, 2020)

Yeah that looks awesome! Recipe?


----------



## jerryb73 (May 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> I get the cheeses but what else is in the topping?


Butter and brown sugar. My buddy’s wife made that.


----------



## Stoz1985 (May 7, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Love me some jalapeño cornbread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You’ve definitely cemented my desire with that my man!
looks class


----------



## raratt (May 7, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Butter and brown sugar. My buddy’s wife made that.


Never heard of putting brown sugar on it, I know sugar gets mixed into the meal.


----------



## Bareback (May 7, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Love me some jalapeño cornbread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it Jerrry, I didn’t know it was a contest.....you show off.




I most say it looks fantastic.


----------



## Bareback (May 7, 2020)

Hmmmm. 
that’s right ladies and gentlemen I cook with my cock on the stove


----------



## Stoz1985 (May 7, 2020)

Looking at all this amazing food at midnights gonna weigh heavy in the morning.....


----------



## jerryb73 (May 7, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Damn it Jerrry, I didn’t know it was a contest.....you show off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. I must say that all I did was eat it


----------



## jerryb73 (May 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> Never heard of putting brown sugar on it, I know sugar gets mixed into the meal.


Idk. I do know that’s brown sugar. When I go to my buddy’s he always needs help with something. Been friends 20yrs. So he always has plenty of beer and we smoke his weed, and he feeds me well. I help him with whatever. So I do more eating then cooking.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 7, 2020)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 4558507
> Hmmmm. View attachment 4558512
> that’s right ladies and gentlemen I cook with my cock on the stove


Lol. I didn’t see this post until after I posted. No contest. I can’t top the cock...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 7, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> *I can’t top the cock...*


Lonely sig in need of adoption.


----------



## 420God (May 7, 2020)

I started my firefighter training last night. Seems pretty easy, a lot of the stuff I've already learned from being on calls. We'll do the hands on stuff once lockdown is over. Also picked up another car. Upgraded a little from the Jetta to the Passat. I'm gonna keep the Jetta as a backup, it has roughly 270k miles on it but still runs like new. Passat has 46k. Both diesels.


----------



## raratt (May 7, 2020)

I like cornbread with creamed corn mixed in.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 7, 2020)

I like VW's with a little Audi mixed in.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> I like cornbread with creamed corn mixed in.


I want cornbread now.


----------



## raratt (May 7, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I want cornbread now.


The Mrs swears by Albers corn meal, good texture.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 7, 2020)

Chicken, bacon, avocado, on a brioche bun. With some Miss Vickie’s jalapeño kettle chips


----------



## Mohican (May 7, 2020)

I made tuna casserole (the 50's Betty Crocker version) and used those Miss Vickies jalapeno chips. It was amazing! I forgot how much I liked tuna casserole.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 7, 2020)

Mohican said:


> I made tuna casserole (the 50's Betty Crocker version) and used those Miss Vickies jalapeno chips. It was amazing! I forgot how much I liked tuna casserole.


It was my first time trying them. I liked them but my family said they couldn’t tell the difference between them and the lays jalapeño kettle chips.


----------



## curious2garden (May 7, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I haven’t! Shame the library is deemed nonessential, leaving me to binge serial crap on Netflix.







__





Amazon.com: We Are Legion (We Are Bob): Bobiverse, Book 1 (Audible Audio Edition): Dennis E. Taylor, Ray Porter, Audible Originals: Audible Books & Originals


Amazon.com: We Are Legion (We Are Bob): Bobiverse, Book 1 (Audible Audio Edition): Dennis E. Taylor, Ray Porter, Audible Originals: Audible Books & Originals



amzn.to





You can read it on Kindle in an instant on your iPhone or listen to it as an audiobook.


----------



## curious2garden (May 7, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> When I was a kid, someone made millions on the Pet Rock.
> I’m thinking there might be thousands in a *Pet Cock*.


----------



## sarahJane211 (May 7, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I haven’t! Shame the library is deemed nonessential, leaving me to binge serial crap on Netflix.


Does anyone still use a library? ..... I though everyone just downloaded from mobilism.org.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 7, 2020)

I forgot, I also finally got an electric knife sharpener today. @cannabineer it has to do with my other knife being dull. But anyway, fucking @sneakyfoot aka Phil was laughing at me saying he imagines me like a little kid sharpening a whole pencil to the eraser with my new toy.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 7, 2020)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 4558507
> Hmmmm. View attachment 4558512
> that’s right ladies and gentlemen I cook with my cock on the stove


Shouldn't you always....


----------



## raratt (May 7, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4558701


Looks like one for a Honda. These are Brit, the one on the right is main, the left is reserve.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 7, 2020)

Guess who's in charge of the beans, rice, potato nights..Oh we always have:


Corn bread...


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 7, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Guess who's in charge of the beans, rice, potato nights..Oh we always have:
> View attachment 4558748
> 
> Corn bread...


Add some chopped jalapeños to the mix.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 7, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> Add some chopped jalapeños to the mix.


Think I will, usually add them as a topping as well, to the beans and rice stuff too.

Thinking bout finely chopping to the cornbread and adding too. Just gotta figure out pans on to use.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 7, 2020)

Love jalapenos as a seasoning to use.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 7, 2020)

Holy shit now you have me thinking about jalapeno poppers now


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 7, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Holy shit now you have me thinking about jalapeno poppers now


I can always go for those


----------



## BudmanTX (May 7, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> I can always go for those


Me to, put them on a good smoker let them go till done..


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 7, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Holy shit now you have me thinking about jalapeno poppers now


Yum, I'm down for a popper party. 

I'll bring the lube.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 7, 2020)

Stoz1985 said:


> Looking at all this amazing food at midnights gonna weigh heavy in the morning.....


This thread is not only good for laughs but meal planning. Its where the finest cooks on RIU can be found

*adds ingredients for jalapeno cornbread to shopping list.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 7, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> This thread is not only good for laughs but meal planning. Its where the finest cooks on RIU can be found
> 
> *adds ingredients for jalapeno cornbread to shopping list.


For me, the best ones are the ones you grow yourself. But that's just me. Don't have any growing this season. I'M making arrangements where I can.


----------



## Stoz1985 (May 8, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> For me, the best ones are the ones you grow yourself. But that's just me. Don't have any growing this season. I'M making arrangements where I can.


Wish I could mate… this is the entirety of my garden…

and even that’s artificial grass

only gardening I get To do is in my basement


----------



## DarkWeb (May 8, 2020)

Stoz1985 said:


> Wish I could mate… this is the entirety of my garden…
> View attachment 4558912
> and even that’s artificial grass
> 
> only gardening I get To do is in my basement


Jalapeños work great in the basement


----------



## Stoz1985 (May 8, 2020)

Nice, I got room for a 1m x 1m x1.8m tent, sure you can guess what’s wall to wall in there....


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 8, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> Does anyone still use a library? ..... I though everyone just downloaded from mobilism.org.


At least one per week during the winter. It's one of my favorite places to hang out and soak up some sun.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 8, 2020)

I love the smell of libraries. I'm weird, I know.




BudmanTX said:


> For me, the best ones are the ones you grow yourself. But that's just me. Don't have any growing this season. I'M making arrangements where I can.


I'm gonna try to grow some in my basement. Hub grows a lot of garlic and peppers at camp but I think I'd like to have some going in my grow too. I already started some onions after seeing how @xtsho starts his and lets them overwinter. It'll be nice to have fresh stuff readily available.


----------



## raratt (May 8, 2020)

My son just harvested our garlic the other day. I need to wash them off and do some kind of braid with them before the stalks dry out. Mornin all.


----------



## ismann (May 8, 2020)

So the CBD weed was nice. It's like after you come down from a high and you're just relaxed but not really high.

Smoked a bit too much and put my ass to sleep. Definitely wouldn't say it is not psychoactive though. It is, but you're not "high" if that makes sense.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 8, 2020)

ismann said:


> So the CBD weed was nice. It's like after you come down from a high and you're just relaxed but not really high.
> 
> Smoked a bit too much and put my ass to sleep. Definitely wouldn't say it is not psychoactive though. It is, but you're not "high" if that makes sense.


For daytime use I like to offset the CBD sedative effect with some C99.


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 8, 2020)

I’M GOING TO THE BEACH 



my hero


----------



## ismann (May 8, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> For daytime use I like to offset the CBD sedative effect with some C99.


Yeah next I wanna mix it with some zombie kush.


----------



## raratt (May 8, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’M GOING TO THE BEACH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Storage idea:


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> Storage idea:
> View attachment 4559267


I'm the guy that would be coming down the stairs in the dark & one of those death traps would be open.


----------



## raratt (May 8, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm the guy that would be coming down the stairs in the dark & one of those death traps would be open.


At least you could drink wine until the ambulance showed up.


----------



## Metasynth (May 8, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> I forgot, I also finally got an electric knife sharpener today. @cannabineer it has to do with my other knife being dull. But anyway, fucking @sneakyfoot aka Phil was laughing at me saying he imagines me like a little kid sharpening a whole pencil to the eraser with my new toy.


I'm curious, what did you get? I want one, but don't feel like spending too much, been looking at this one...The Ken Onion edition.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 8, 2020)

I've got that one - it's simple to use & works great.


----------



## Metasynth (May 8, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've got that one - it's simple to use & works great.


Yeah, I demo'd it at a bass pro shop, made quick work of a cheap pocket knife. I'm just lazy, and don't like slaving over a stone for 20-30 minutes per knife, since I have so many to sharpen.


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 8, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I'm curious, what did you get? I want one, but don't feel like spending too much, been looking at this one...The Ken Onion edition.
> 
> View attachment 4559276


Just a cheapo from Walmart chef choice or some shit like that. It was only $29 but they had it on clearance for $19 so I said fuck it.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 8, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm the guy that would be coming down the stairs in the dark & one of those death traps would be open.


No it'd be half open so you get a ride before the glorious finish!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 8, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> No it'd be half open so you get a ride before the glorious finish!


Not my idea of a "Happy Ending".


----------



## cannabineer (May 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> Storage idea:
> View attachment 4559267


Trippy!


----------



## DarkWeb (May 8, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I'm curious, what did you get? I want one, but don't feel like spending too much, been looking at this one...The Ken Onion edition.
> 
> View attachment 4559276


Interesting, is that 2 different sharpeners and one motor and handle?


----------



## cannabineer (May 8, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm the guy that would be coming down the stairs in the dark & one of those death traps would be open.


My initial response was “cool!”
But then I realized that I would never want to take those stairs in the dark.

I would probably kill a very collectible bottle of Hermitage in the act of slicing myself crippled.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> My initial response was “cool!”
> But then I realized that I would never want to take those stairs in the dark.
> 
> I would probably kill a very collectible bottle of Hermitage in the act of slicing myself crippled.


I think a little under the nose led's and ball detents can make it work


----------



## cannabineer (May 8, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I think a little under the nose led's and ball detents can make it work


There is something about “ball detent” that makes me wince and cross my legs.

The LED idea is a winner imo.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 8, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Interesting, is that 2 different sharpeners and one motor and handle?


I see now........that is nice for the money. Not a bad little tool.


----------



## raratt (May 8, 2020)

There is a video on Amazon:


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CVN8HV5/?coliid=I194286VZ636E&colid=1LE2FYSASNBVG&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## DarkWeb (May 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> There is a video on Amazon:
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CVN8HV5/?coliid=I194286VZ636E&colid=1LE2FYSASNBVG&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


Yeah I like it. I bet I could do drill bits if I make a little jig too. I have hundreds of drill bits and have gotten pretty damn good at using a 6" sanding disc like a lapidary. Been doing some knives and chisels the same way.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 8, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not my idea of a "Happy Ending".


Then on the way to chew someone out...


----------



## DarkWeb (May 8, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Then on the way to chew someone out...
> View attachment 4559460


Oh man so many times!


----------



## lokie (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 8, 2020)

Ever been stuck in trim jail so long the next round came down and almost also the next next one and you’re still trimming?

Oh me either


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 8, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Ever been stuck in trim jail so long the next round came down and almost also the next next one and you’re still trimming?
> 
> Oh me either


I just pulled down some shit that’s been hanging since December. Had to make room for the fresh buds. Like a whole 8 tier drying rack just been sitting there lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 8, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Ever been stuck in trim jail so long the next round came down and almost also the next next one and you’re still trimming?
> 
> Oh me either


You can do it!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 8, 2020)

Oh yeah. And I watered the tomatoes, corn and squash.


----------



## raratt (May 8, 2020)

I treated the post I hang the veggie garden hose on and put in some fence post concrete around it to hold it up. Picked up some sunflower seed for the birds, and a new floor mop.


----------



## Bareback (May 8, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Ever been stuck in trim jail so long the next round came down and almost also the next next one and you’re still trimming?
> 
> Oh me either


Sort of..... I just finished up my season with a staggered harvest that stretched out for almost two months. But thanks to a Santa type character it’s been a refreshing season with some new flavor for me. And I have noticed in my post that the cerebral effects are making me dumber by the day ( almost to SF levels).


----------



## ismann (May 8, 2020)

Mixed CBD with zombie kush 50/50... hell yeah. Feels good.


----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2020)

ismann said:


> Mixed CBD with zombie kush 50/50... hell yeah. Feels good.


I've been mixing Bodhi Blueberry Hashplant with GG#4. All the giggles and none of the racy!


----------



## doublejj (May 8, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Ever been stuck in trim jail so long the next round came down and almost also the next next one and you’re still trimming?
> 
> Oh me either


this is where 'trim camp' came from......


----------



## KK26 (May 9, 2020)

KK26 said:


> You what, I've done fuck all.
> 
> Too stoned.
> 
> ...


Ha!

Im here again!

Came to feed again and started with a wake and bake to get me going and that just fucked me up. 

Seriously, I will water them. Nearly done actually, 10 to 14 days so good it's just water only.

Ive made an individual scrog screen out of a broken umbrella, bamboo and a bit of wire. 

It will work on my next run which will be these. Anesia Seeds Blackberry Moonrocks, Sluricane and Barney's Farm Pink Kush


----------



## DarkWeb (May 9, 2020)

Little bear came back about 3:30 am. Saw the light kick on so I went to check. He went right across the front steps towards the back....so I checked the back. He came right up the deck and checked out the slider. These where fresh tracks in fresh falling snow so I knew he was still close......oh look right there 15' away.....little one like thigh high. So I got the pellet rifle and gave him one in the ass, he took off up a tree, I went to bed. The sting's only gonna get bigger if he comes back.


----------



## trowertripper (May 9, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> You should exercise a bit more, no need to let yourself go just because you're getting on a bit.
> At 65, I don't have any of those problems, but I do cycle 20Km every day.


oh yea. well actually getting better since the lockdown...cannot do it all over night though. One thing for sure Im looking forward to retirement. i spend way too much time at work for what its worth, stopping at fast food joints on the way in and in the way home...losing sleep over shit....stressing over paperwork...priorities reset.


----------



## raratt (May 9, 2020)

Had to put the battery charger on the truck yesterday because it sits too much. Ran it @12A for awhile, battery didn't like that and voltage overcharged so I dropped it down to 8A. Batt was showing 66% charge yesterday, showing 100% today. I put the jumper cables in it because now I don't trust the battery.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 9, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> Just a cheapo from Walmart chef choice or some shit like that. It was only $29 but they had it on clearance for $19 so I said fuck it.


I use a cheap carbide sharpener followed by ceramic rods & sharpening steel.
The edge is *not* smooth or razor sharp but it ain’t bad for 5 minutes of effort.
This old Cutco handles most tasks with ease and holds an edge very well for a knife in this price range.


----------



## manfredo (May 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> Had to put the battery charger on the truck yesterday because it sits too much. Ran it @12A for awhile, battery didn't like that and voltage overcharged so I dropped it down to 8A. Batt was showing 66% charge yesterday, showing 100% today. I put the jumper cables in it because now I don't trust the battery.


I just had to buy one for a riding mower...It's actually takes a motorcycle battery....$63 was the cheapest I could find...Crazy, for a small battery...and it came with the acid in containers and I had to charge it myself.

Today I am searching for a plastic barrel to make a rain barrel out of, for the garden(s)  Actually I want a few of them! And no luck locally, yet!

Last weekend I was wearing shorts...This weekend I'm thinking about building a fire...We had freakin' snow last night. Good think I didn't plant those squash and cukes! I think it is going to break next week though,,,Maybe next weekend I can plant some vegy's.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 9, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Ever been stuck in trim jail so long the next round came down and almost also the next next one and you’re still trimming?
> 
> Oh me either


Ever let your plants veg too long because you’re too lazy to get everything set up for flower? 

Me neither.

They might even get too tall so leaves start getting bleached by the lights. 

That would be so dumb...


----------



## Bareback (May 9, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I use a cheap carbide sharpener followed by ceramic rods & sharpening steel.
> The edge is *not* smooth or razor sharp but it ain’t bad for 5 minutes of effort.
> This old Cutco handles most tasks with ease and holds an edge very well for a knife in this price range.
> View attachment 4560217


I like the cutco stuff , I have the can opener it has been the best can opener I have ever owned and the most expensive at like $70.


----------



## Stoz1985 (May 9, 2020)

Backyard bbq in the uk’s freakishly warm weather…


----------



## cannabineer (May 9, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I use a cheap carbide sharpener followed by ceramic rods & sharpening steel.
> The edge is *not* smooth or razor sharp but it ain’t bad for 5 minutes of effort.
> This old Cutco handles most tasks with ease and holds an edge very well for a knife in this price range.
> View attachment 4560217


I have an Old Hickory set. It takes an amazing edge after a session on the stones. Edge doesn’t last though.

[media]


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 9, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I like the cutco stuff , I have the can opener it has been the best can opener I have ever owned and the most expensive at like $70.


Cutco isn't cheap but it's not high end either. 
Definitely worth the money IMO.


----------



## cannabineer (May 9, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Cutco isn't cheap but it's not high end either.
> Definitely worth the money IMO.


Ohhh you should give a Japanese “laser” knife a try, like maybe a Konosuke.
They are high-maintenance but they cut like nothing else.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I have an Old Hickory set. It takes an amazing edge after a session on the stones. Edge doesn’t last though.
> 
> [media]


It's a balance. 

I've got knives I can sharpen in less than 30 seconds. 

And that's about how long the edge lasts.

Perfect for slicing cheese...


----------



## DarkWeb (May 9, 2020)

One of these days I'll get around to making a knife. Always wanted to hammer one out and make a Ipe handle. Anyone ever use Ipe before? The shit is tough........I have in a bind used it for drift punches.


----------



## cannabineer (May 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> One of these days I'll get around to making a knife. Always wanted to hammer one out and make a Ipe handle. Anyone ever use Ipe before? The shit is tough........I have in a bind used it for drift punches.


How will you manage final temper? I imagine an old file will be a great blank for a knife.
But the heart of the matter is in the quench imo.


----------



## cannabineer (May 9, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's a balance.
> 
> I've got knives I can sharpen in less than 30 seconds.
> 
> ...


I have this one knife that I use exclusively for slicing hard-boiled eggs.

A $13 stainless sushi knife I used to learn my way around waterstones. It remains on duty.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> How will you manage final temper? I imagine an old file will be a great blank for a knife.
> But the heart of the matter is in the quench imo.


I'd have to do some more research on what works. But maybe electric ovens and oil baths. Or if needed fire. I do know there is clays you can use so the edge is a different hardness. I'm sure it's a art more than a process with knives.


----------



## curious2garden (May 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> One of these days I'll get around to making a knife. Always wanted to hammer one out and make a Ipe handle. Anyone ever use Ipe before? The shit is tough........I have in a bind used it for drift punches.


I'd love to see that. I have Walnut, Maple and Purpleheart in my garage for a loom I plan to make someday.


----------



## cannabineer (May 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I'd have to do some more research on what works. But maybe electric ovens and oil baths. Or if needed fire. I do know there is clays you can use so the edge is a different hardness. I'm sure it's a art more than a process with knives.


I’m a big fan of differential tempering as practiced by the blacksmiths of Japan. 
One of two knives makes it through the “honyaki” process, which is analogous to how the swordsmiths temper a weapon.

It makes for a glass-hard cutting edge supported by a milder, less brittle temper in the blade’s back and sides.

After a lifetime of using forgiving but quickly-dulled knives, my firs J-knife was a game changer.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'd love to see that. I have Walnut, Maple and Purpleheart in my garage for a loom I plan to make someday.


That reminds me I have some black walnut too.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Ohhh you should give a Japanese “laser” knife a try, like maybe a Konosuke.
> They are high-maintenance but they cut like nothing else.


OH COOL!

More expensive shit I didn't know I needed!


----------



## curious2garden (May 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> That reminds me I have some black walnut too.


I wanted Gaboon ebony but the purpleheart is going to be tough enough. Maybe someday I'll get around to it.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I wanted Gaboon ebony but the purpleheart is going to be tough enough. Maybe someday I'll get around to it.


Never needed to get ebony but I hear it's hard to get in more than a little bit and expensive. We have used a lot of thermaly modified poplar the last few years.

Already rotery brushed to take some soft grain out.

And after tung oil

Basic shelf but we've done big rooms in this. Beautiful stuff.


----------



## curious2garden (May 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Never needed to get ebony but I hear it's hard to get in more than a little bit and expensive. We have used a lot of thermaly modified poplar the last few years.
> 
> Already rotery brushed to take some soft grain out.
> View attachment 4560246
> ...


That is gorgeous!


----------



## DarkWeb (May 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> That is gorgeous!


Thank you. Just some scrap......


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 9, 2020)

Halfway through cleaning the side of the garage. Gotta haul off a bunch of old furniture. Smoke break!


----------



## manfredo (May 9, 2020)

Did everyone see the news about many of the Chinese N95 masks being bogus...I know a few of us have ordered them from China.









Made in China KN95 masks are not as advertised, police say


The police department in Brockton, Massachusetts, sent out a memo warning all of their officers about the Chinese-made KN95 masks. They say, the masks aren’t really protecting them against this deadly virus.




www.kiro7.com


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 9, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Did everyone see the news about many of the Chinese N95 masks being bogus...I know a few of us have ordered them from China.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raratt (May 9, 2020)

Took the truck out and blew the cobwebs out of it. I think the battery was low enough it reset the ECU, it was not happy when I first started it. Ran it in 4 wheel high for a bit to get everything moving. No god awful noises so it seems to be working. Buds and suds time.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> Took the truck out and blew the cobwebs out of it. I think the battery was low enough it reset the ECU, it was not happy when I first started it. Ran it in 4 wheel high for a bit to get everything moving. No god awful noises so it seems to be working. Buds and suds time.


Gota lay some stripes to make sure everything's runnin crisp


----------



## raratt (May 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Gota lay some stripes to make sure everything's runnin crisp


I did a little, limited slip rear end and mud/snow tires are not conducive to doing much.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> I did a little, limited slip rear end and mud/snow tires are not conducive to doing much.


I bought a 2018 (w/ the 5 L coyote engine) new off the lot Feb before last - she's got 6,600 miles now & in 4WH + diff lock w/ the traction control turned off in sport mode will lay down 3 stripes (minimum) for about 30 feet.

Quite a difference from the 350 Diesel I had previously - She's sporty!


----------



## DarkWeb (May 9, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I bought a 2018 (w/ the 5 L coyote engine) new off the lot Feb before last - she's got 6,600 miles now & in 4WH + diff lock w/ the traction control turned off in sport mode will lay down 3 stripes (minimum) for about 30 feet.
> 
> Quite a difference from the 350 Diesel I had previously - She's sporty!


Nice!


----------



## raratt (May 9, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I bought a 2018 (w/ the 5 L coyote engine) new off the lot Feb before last - she's got 6,600 miles now & in 4WH + diff lock w/ the traction control turned off in sport mode will lay down 3 stripes (minimum) for about 30 feet.
> 
> Quite a difference from the 350 Diesel I had previously - She's sporty!


Mine is a 2003 2500 5.7L Hemi. No traction control, just a stick for 4WD. I don't push it much. I have my Challenger to play in.


----------



## curious2garden (May 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> Mine is a 2003 2500 5.7L Hemi. No traction control, just a stick for 4WD. I don't push it much. I have my Challenger to play in.


----------



## manfredo (May 9, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I bought a 2018 (w/ the 5 L coyote engine) new off the lot Feb before last - she's got 6,600 miles now & in 4WH + diff lock w/ the traction control turned off in sport mode will lay down 3 stripes (minimum) for about 30 feet.
> 
> Quite a difference from the 350 Diesel I had previously - She's sporty!


Are you happy with it? I've got a 2009 F150 that's actually in great shape for a NYS truck, with only 80k on it, but was thinking this might be a good time to upgrade...There's actually a shortage of new they are saying due to shutdowns. This one has had it's share of issues, but overall a good truck. It needs spark plugs now which is a nightmare job in these!!!!


----------



## raratt (May 9, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Are you happy with it? I've got a 2009 F150 that's actually in great shape for a NYS truck, with only 80k on it, but was thinking this might be a good time to upgrade...There's actually a shortage of new they are saying due to shutdowns. This one has had it's share of issues, but overall a good truck. It needs spark plugs now which is a nightmare job in these!!!!


Try replacing 16...lol.


----------



## cannabineer (May 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> Try replacing 16...lol.


 Veyron?


----------



## curious2garden (May 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> Try replacing 16...lol.


I have a husband for that, highly recommend.


----------



## curious2garden (May 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Veyron?


I was thinking valves on a rebuild but whatever.


----------



## manfredo (May 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> Try replacing 16...lol.


I use to love to work on cars... Not so much any more, but I rarely pay anyone else to work on my vehicles, being the frugal SOB I am... I just changed a window switch in my Accord. A little tricky, but with YouTube not bad...and probably saved myself $300-400 with a used part and me doing the labor. Gotta love YouTube!!


----------



## curious2garden (May 9, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I use to love to work on cars... Not so much any more, but I rarely pay anyone else to work on my vehicles, being the frugal SOB I am... I just changed a window switch in my Accord. A little tricky, but with YouTube not bad...and probably saved myself $300-400 with a used part and me doing the labor. Gotta love YouTube!!


It's not frugal it's self protection. Have you seen what passes for maintenance these days?


----------



## raratt (May 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Veyron?


5.7 hemis have 2 per cyl.


----------



## curious2garden (May 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> 5.7 hemis have 2 per cyl.


Shhhhhhhhh don't harsh his buzz he's pays peeps for that.


----------



## sarahJane211 (May 9, 2020)

Was 38c here yesterday afternoon, only 33c (57% humidity) today .......
All I've managed to do is water my plants and sweat a lot.


----------



## ismann (May 9, 2020)

Let's see what I accomplished today... got ripped.


----------



## jacrispy (May 10, 2020)

Got 27 up for some outdoor light deprivation.
Probably veg them for 4 wks or so & deprive(bloom) them for ten weeks.
Hardening off plants today & tomorrow.
& on & on


----------



## srh88 (May 10, 2020)

I


Heavysmoker86 said:


> what is the purpose of that?


Everyone fucked with you. But not me son. I won't mislead my child. Lst is great. (If you're a bitch.) 
Snap em, bend me, don't be scared. Its a plant. Its not a kid stuck i a bubble. Our buddies are into all kinds of weird shit. Put that mask on and get weird


----------



## BudmanTX (May 10, 2020)

Ok u talked me into it:
Spam and egg sandwiches, still have some lettuce and tomatoe.

Eat good eat well


----------



## BudmanTX (May 10, 2020)

I use toast or just standard bread, just me..  

Space tomatoes are good..


----------



## DarkWeb (May 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> Mine is a 2003 2500 5.7L Hemi. No traction control, just a stick for 4WD. I don't push it much. I have my Challenger to play in.


What year Challenger?


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 10, 2020)

@raratt et. al can’t I just dissolve this truclear in everclear to get sunnyclear? I’ve got the Clementine, SLH and Chemdawg.





Concentrates


At Trulieve, we strive to bring you the relief you need in a product you can trust.




www.trulieve.com


----------



## Aeroknow (May 10, 2020)

I get my F350 back from the shop early this week? I hope. Fucking piece of shit 6.0 powerstroke! Well now it will be my piece of shit bulletproofed 6.0 powerstroke F350. $8000 bucks. 

$6000 for the bulletproofing, $2000 for new oem injectors.


----------



## curious2garden (May 10, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I get my F350 back from the shop early this week? I hope. Fucking piece of shit 6.0 powerstroke! Well now it will be my piece of shit bulletproofed 6.0 powerstroke F350. $8000 bucks.
> 
> *$6000 for the bulletproofing*, $2000 for new oem injectors.


Wait, what?


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 10, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Wait, what?


It's just a term for upgrading a 6.0L diesel motor (Thanks google, you da best)


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> What year Challenger?


2010


----------



## curious2garden (May 10, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> It's just a term for upgrading a 6.0L diesel motor (Thanks google, you da best)


LOL Thank you, but I prefer my interpretation about how gangsta Aero is ;D


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @raratt et. al can’t I just dissolve this truclear in everclear to get sunnyclear? I’ve got the Clementine, SLH and Chemdawg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have not done it with concentrates yet. From what I have read if it is a distillate it is not necessary to decarb due to the way it is extracted. I'm sure @cannabineer would be happy to give input on it and he is much more knowledgeable about concentrates than myself. You could always put some in a cup of everclear and see how it works? Here is the article: https://www.leafly.com/news/cannabis-101/how-to-make-weed-edibles-with-cannabis-concentrates


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I get my F350 back from the shop early this week? I hope. Fucking piece of shit 6.0 powerstroke! Well now it will be my piece of shit bulletproofed 6.0 powerstroke F350. $8000 bucks.
> 
> $6000 for the bulletproofing, $2000 for new oem injectors.


Should be a 300,000 mile engine now.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 10, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> LOL Thank you, but I prefer my interpretation about how gangsta Aero is ;D


I fricken hate fords but I got this 2003 F350 for a good deal it is pretty clean, but had not had the bulletproofing done which makes the powerstrokes more reliable. I had to get the f350 so I could pull my new house around if I had to. When I was looking, there weren’t many diesels out here and what was, everyone jacked up the price.
I bought it thinking i’ll probably just bulletproof when I have to. Like if I blow a head gasket or whatever, but did it earlier. Because of the injectors. I figured might as well get it over with.

i let my daughter and her boyfriend borrow the ford to pull their trailer up here from santa barbara. The injectors are fucked so I had to drive my Silverado down there and haul the trailer.We were luckily able to drive the ford back. That would have been funny as hell if I had to tow the ford back with the Chevy. Would have been classic.

when i was on the 46 just getting into Paso Robles, i smelt the marinuanas. @Singlemalt is that you blowing shit up.?


----------



## cannabineer (May 10, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @raratt et. al can’t I just dissolve this truclear in everclear to get sunnyclear? I’ve got the Clementine, SLH and Chemdawg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





raratt said:


> I have not done it with concentrates yet. From what I have read if it is a distillate it is not necessary to decarb due to the way it is extracted. I'm sure @cannabineer would be happy to give input on it and he is much more knowledgeable about concentrates than myself. You could always put some in a cup of everclear and see how it works? Here is the article: https://www.leafly.com/news/cannabis-101/how-to-make-weed-edibles-with-cannabis-concentrates


I see no reason it shouldn’t dissolve. Might need a bit of heat. I’d use a heated water bath and do a sample-sized run.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> Should be a 300,000 mile engine now.


If the bottom end fucks up I’ll buy a new short block from ford. Will be $6000 more dollars lol.

but supposedly the bottoms of the 6.0’s are stout.


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Might need a bit of heat.


Best done outdoors with no source of ignition around, highly flammable. Don't try this on a gas stove.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 10, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> LOL Thank you, but I prefer my interpretation about how gangsta Aero is ;D


@Singlemalt we need verification please 

SH420


----------



## Aeroknow (May 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> Best done outdoors with no source of ignition around, highly flammable. Don't try this on a gas stove.


When I first learned how to make BHO many moons ago off of newsgroups, it straight up had CAUTION all over it. To me you would have to be one dumb mother fucker to blow your shit up after learning how to make it. Well, turns out there’s allot of dumb mother fuckers out there.


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Ok u talked me into it:
> Spam and egg sandwiches, still have some lettuce and tomatoe.
> View attachment 4560872
> Eat good eat well


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 10, 2020)

Hehe
Superlemonclemenihaze tincture

yes, I put 2 grams in there


----------



## Mohican (May 10, 2020)

Back in the 80s I borrowed my Grandfather's Ford Granada for a week. That Ford's V8 ran rough and had trouble starting. So I hit the carb with some carb cleaner and replaced the air filter. Car ran like a champ after that. A day after I returned it I got a call from him asking how I got his car to run so well. He was over the moon.

Turning the soil in the screen room today. Put one tomato in the ground already!

Transplanted - I think only the tiny TGA Agent Orange is a girl.



Tiny AO



Some of the Shoreline babies are getting purple veins! I love old school sativa strains!

Zacatecas #1


----------



## Singlemalt (May 10, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> @Singlemalt we need verification please
> 
> SH420


As gangsta as can be, capisce?


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 10, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> LOL Thank you, but I prefer my interpretation about how gangsta Aero is ;D


Yeah, at first I was like, "I knew Aero was a G, but I didn't know he was mobbin for the cartel"...

then I remembered when I bulletproofed my Tahoe it cost 85k.

Wait, what?


----------



## BarnBuster (May 10, 2020)

dannyboy602 said:


> Yum, I'm down for a popper party.
> 
> View attachment 4558807
> I'll bring the lube.


I was watching season 3 of "The Deuce" just now and saw this and had to laugh. Hadn't heard the term in decades.


----------



## Afarah.86 (May 10, 2020)

Woke up energised and decided to put my cooking to practice. Made a pesto Genovese and Rhubarb Strawberry Chilly jam.
I am quite impressed with how easy it is to prepare and the taste is way better than canned products.
Followed a couple of YouTube videos to get the process into place and the ingredient weight was more of a freestyle.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 10, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> As gangsta as can be, capisce?


Yes, sir. I meant no disrespect,... yo.

SH420


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 10, 2020)

Afarah.86 said:


> Woke up energised and decided to put my cooking to practice. Made a pesto Genovese and Rhubarb Strawberry Chilly jam.
> I am quite impressed with how easy it is to prepare and the taste is way better than canned products.
> Followed a couple of YouTube videos to get the process into place and the ingredient weight was more of a freestyle.


There needs to be a YUM emoji...somehow "like" just doesn't cut it.


----------



## Afarah.86 (May 10, 2020)

dannyboy602 said:


> There needs to be a YUM emoji...somehow "like" just doesn't cut it.


Thanks man.
I was thinking about all the emoji that exist on this forum. I sometimes add from my keyboard but they don't appear as we are limited with the ones on the forum.


----------



## cannabineer (May 10, 2020)

Afarah.86 said:


> Thanks man.
> I was thinking about all the emoji that exist on this forum. I sometimes add from my keyboard but they don't appear as we are limited with the ones on the forum.


You can insert a nonrandom emoji as an image or gif. I have used that plan B.


----------



## Afarah.86 (May 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> You can insert a nonrandom emoji as an image or gif. I have used that plan B.


I take it as challenge to up my gif skills


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2020)

I don't gif a shit.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 10, 2020)

8 fresh caught Lobstahs just hit the pan and let me tell you, they *did not* want to go in. I dropped 2 on the floor because they were flapping their tales and fighting me, which triggered the dog into a fit.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 10, 2020)

~Welcome to the sauna sir, the water is a comfortable 400 Deg F.~


----------



## Afarah.86 (May 10, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> 8 fresh caught Lobstahs just hit the pan and let me tell you, they *did not* want to go in. I dropped 2 on the floor because they were flapping their tales and fighting me, which triggered the dog into a fit.


Sounds like you got a hell of a ride 
What sauce do you serve it with?


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2020)

Put in a new riser so we'd have a third connection to the drip hose on the corn. It wasn't making it to the middle very well. Son put in 4 rows, two of them close together to try to help it stand up better. Guess he'll figure out whether it works in a few months. 
Beer shelf is full, baby back ribs on the q for dinner with macaroni salad. Real men cook with fire...lol.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 10, 2020)

Afarah.86 said:


> Sounds like you got a hell of a ride
> What sauce do you serve it with?


Hot melted butter. Its all ya need.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 10, 2020)

My hands are a little tore up from shuckin these but it was worth it. If there's ever a TnT meet n greet, I'll bring the shellfish 


We'd planned on a big steamer feed outside, but this happened yesterday.


Now its time to kick back and toke up.


----------



## Afarah.86 (May 10, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> My hands are a little tore up from shuckin these but it was worth it. If there's ever a TnT meet n greet, I'll bring the shellfish
> View attachment 4561581
> 
> We'd planned on a big steamer feed outside, but this happened yesterday.
> ...


Looks delicious man, count me in when the meet mgreet happens  The view outside isn't bad either, good excuse to chill indoors


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2020)

Looks like the garbage disposer is fubar. They have the same model in stock so it "shouldn't" be too much drama to replace it tomorrow. At least I had a couple days off from fixing things...lol. Looks like the replacement lights in the kitchen get moved back in priority.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 10, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> My hands are a little tore up from shuckin these but it was worth it. If there's ever a TnT meet n greet, I'll bring the shellfish
> View attachment 4561581
> 
> We'd planned on a big steamer feed outside, but this happened yesterday.
> ...


You can come by anytime


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 10, 2020)

I'd even fly out to Cali to hang. The trails and landscape is so beautiful.


----------



## Metasynth (May 10, 2020)

Send lobsters!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 10, 2020)

I'M in...I'll bring my own bib..


----------



## Bareback (May 10, 2020)

dannyboy602 said:


> There needs to be a YUM emoji...somehow "like" just doesn't cut it.


. it,s the one with reds eyes


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 10, 2020)

Forget the bib. Just bring a spare tshirt and your tool box. 

Those hard shelled lobster can be bitch to crack. Regular kitchen sheers are useless. Hub used a set of water pipe grips to crack his. He got tired of waiting for me to finish with the one remaining set of crackers we have. Then we used his Benchmade knife to slice the tails.

But hard is better than soft....so full of meat and oh so sweet.






*waits for it


----------



## BudmanTX (May 10, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Forget the bib. Just bring a spare tshirt and your tool box.
> 
> Those hard shelled lobster can be bitch to crack. Regular kitchen sheers are useless. Hub used a set of water pipe grips to crack his. He got tired of waiting for me to finish with the one remaining set of crackers we have.
> 
> ...


Will do, so bring a hammer and needle nose pliers and a fork...


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 10, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Will do, so bring a hammer and needle nose pliers and a fork...


that'll work!


----------



## Metasynth (May 10, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> ....But hard is better than soft....so full of meat and oh so sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Penis


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2020)

36° and snowing. Figures they're opening the parks today


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> 36° and snowing. Figures they're opening the parks today
> 
> View attachment 4562067


Look who’s doing a hundred


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Look who’s doing a hundred


lol kph, that's why I'm in the slow lane getting passed by trucks.


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol kph, that's why I'm in the slow lane getting passed by trucks.


neener


----------



## curious2garden (May 11, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Penis


I wouldn't think that could crack a lobster shell but I'll defer to the professional.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 11, 2020)

Caught mice. 3 since midnight


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 11, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Caught mice. 3 since midnightView attachment 4562185


You sure that's a mouse? Kinda looks like a little rat...especially with that tail.
We see hopper mice once in a while at camp. They have those big cute ears.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 11, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Caught mice. 3 since midnightView attachment 4562185


Idk when I caught these other 2 but that makes 15 this season.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 11, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> You sure that's a mouse? Kinda looks like a little rat...especially with that tail.
> We see hopper mice once in a while at camp. They have those big cute ears.


Roof rats


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 11, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> You sure that's a mouse? Kinda looks like a little rat...especially with that tail.
> We see hopper mice once in a while at camp. They have those big cute ears.


It's a rat. Good eye 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 11, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Roof rats


You can tell by the ears. 

good catch. It's not easy to catch a rat with glue boards, although it's still somewhat of a baby. Let me know if you get a big one on a glue trap. 

SH420


----------



## raratt (May 11, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> You can tell by the ears.
> 
> good catch. It's not easy to catch a rat with glue boards, although it's still somewhat of a baby. Let me know if you get a big one on a glue trap.
> 
> SH420


I caught a big one on a glue trap and put it in the trash can. I guess it got hot enough in there to semi melt the glue and the bastard got away. I use the plastic jaws of death traps now.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 11, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> It's a rat. Good eye
> 
> SH420


They used to get in our grain barrels all the time. I've had them run up my arm a time or two when feeding the horses.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 11, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Idk when I caught these other 2 but that makes 15 this season.


Time for a couple barn cats?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 11, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Time for a couple barn cats?


I’m allergic to cats


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> I caught a big one on a glue trap and put it in the trash can. I guess it got hot enough in there to semi melt the glue and the bastard got away. I use the plastic jaws of death traps now.


I bang them on the inside of trash bin to break their neck now after seeing one running around the bottom lol


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 11, 2020)

Looks like they took advantage of the busted pipe saturating the wood under the kitchen sink. More fuckin work. Daggonit!!!


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Looks like they took advantage of the busted pipe saturating the wood under the kitchen sink. More fuckin work. Daggonit!!!View attachment 4562194


Looks like you found their bong


----------



## raratt (May 11, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Looks like they took advantage of the busted pipe saturating the wood under the kitchen sink. More fuckin work. Daggonit!!!View attachment 4562194


I feel your pain, lol.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 11, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I bang them on the inside of trash bin to break their neck now after seeing one running around the bottom lol


That's no where near as gruesome as what a cat will do. They will eat a rats head clean off and move on to the next.
I've seen just about everything in the ER but a headless rat corpse still freaks me out!


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> I caught a big one on a glue trap and put it in the trash can. I guess it got hot enough in there to semi melt the glue and the bastard got away. I use the plastic jaws of death traps now.


I'm telling you, the bigs typically get away. I actually set out boxes yesterday. I used to do commercial pest control. I still have bait boxes and poison. One time feed, dead within an hour. 
I love the jawz traps. Bait with peanut butter. Never use cheese as it just dries up.

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 11, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I’m allergic to cats


Get a wire hair wiener dog. My little guy catches rats all the time. 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Time for a couple barn cats?


Yeah that's a rat. Goin back 20 years.........my buddy moved into this old place......we always heard shit in the walls.....way bigger than mice. When he was repainting he put up new trim. There was this one piece off the wall along the floor and it was hiding a hole. He had a pretty badass cat....that wanted whatever was making the noise bad. The cat put its whole arm up the wall in the hole..........then the cats eyes opened wide and ripped it's arm back out and looked at me like WTF! Later that night this fuckin huge rat came running out from behind the toilet (no sheet rock yet) while I was taking a leak! LMAO I almost fire hosed his bathroom!


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 11, 2020)

My all time favorite snap



SH420


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (May 11, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> My all time favorite snap
> 
> View attachment 4562202
> 
> SH420


embedded in the fuckers skull, nice one


----------



## Mr. Cheetah (May 11, 2020)

i use sticky traps and boil the mothafukaz in an old kettle lol


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2020)

I got this to hide somewhere in the garden today


----------



## raratt (May 11, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> the bigs typically get away.


I caught a big ol female that had dug out a nest behind the retaining wall next to my patio. I'm sure there would have been buttloads everywhere if I hadn't killed her.
I had some stuff piled against the outside wall of my garage once and they climbed up that, ate a hole in the screen, and started stockpiling almonds in boxes in the attic and behind dry wall I hadn't screwed down. There are bones in that wall now. I hate the feeling when you feel little beady eyes looking at you at night.


----------



## Stoz1985 (May 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> I caught a big ol female that had dug out a nest behind the retaining wall next to my patio. I'm sure there would have been buttloads everywhere if I hadn't killed her.
> I had some stuff piled against the outside wall of my garage once and they climbed up that, ate a hole in the screen, and started stockpiling almonds in boxes in the attic and behind dry wall I hadn't screwed down. There are bones in that wall now. I hate the feeling when you feel little beady eyes looking at you at night.


I gotta say… and this is the god honest truth… ive never seen a living, nor dead, Rat!

i don’t lead a sheltered life or owt… and I’m a dog man, my old Dalmatian caught 7 rabbits, 2 pheasants and fuck knows how many dears over the years! And this…

is ma back street(that’s right, a chippy on the end)…

but honestly never seen one in all my 34 years…


----------



## Stoz1985 (May 11, 2020)

Anyways… Today’s accomplishment …
Rhubarb crumble cake


----------



## curious2garden (May 11, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> That's no where near as gruesome as what a cat will do. They will eat a rats head clean off and move on to the next.
> *I've seen just about everything in the ER but a headless rat corpse still freaks me out! *


Ok I gotta hear about this. In the all the time I've spent in LA Country ERs headless rat corpses escaped me.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 11, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1678197298978830


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah that's a rat. Goin back 20 years.........my buddy moved into this old place......we always heard shit in the walls.....way bigger than mice. When he was repainting he put up new trim. There was this one piece off the wall along the floor and it was hiding a hole. He had a pretty badass cat....that wanted whatever was making the noise bad. The cat put its whole arm up the wall in the hole..........then the cats eyes opened wide and ripped it's arm back out and looked at me like WTF! Later that night this fuckin huge rat came running out from behind the toilet (no sheet rock yet) while I was taking a leak! LMAO I almost fire hosed his bathroom!


Going number one would have turned to going number 2 right then and there.




shrxhky420 said:


> My all time favorite snap
> 
> View attachment 4562202
> 
> SH420


snaprat could be an app that tells you when a trap is set off and the location.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Ok I gotta hear about this. In the all the time I've spent in LA Country ERs headless rat corpses escaped me.


My cat will usually leave the head, tail and poop sack. 
I'll see if I can find a picture.

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2020)

Stoz1985 said:


> I gotta say… and this is the god honest truth… ive never seen a living, nor dead, Rat!
> 
> i don’t lead a sheltered life or owt… and I’m a dog man, my old Dalmatian caught 7 rabbits, 2 pheasants and fuck knows how many dears over the years! And this…
> View attachment 4562262
> ...


Owt. Yorkshire?


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Going number one would have turned to going number 2 right then and there.
> 
> 
> 
> snaprat could be an app that tells you when a trap is set off and the location.


Snaprat ... that’s plus rep territory I’ll tell you whut


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2020)

Fuck I have a dead mouse in my jeep! Stinks and I can't find it


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Fuck I have a dead mouse in my jeep! Stinks and I can't find it


Bummer! Be a coupla weeks


----------



## Stoz1985 (May 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Owt. Yorkshire?


Lol… that obvious!


----------



## 420God (May 11, 2020)

People are grabbing all the dead deer off the roads because of the meat shortages.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Bummer! Be a coupla weeks


Oh it's gonna get torn apart next day it's not raining.


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh it's gonna get torn apart next day it's not raining.


Little stinkers


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2020)

420God said:


> People are grabbing all the dead deer off the roads because of the meat shortages.


If I hit it or saw it hit as long as it's a head hit......I'd be fine eating it.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Ok I gotta hear about this. In the all the time I've spent in LA Country ERs headless rat corpses escaped me.


LMAO (probably should've worded that better)

I do try to keep the kitties inside but my daughters Maine coon will claw and howl until I let her out. She goes down to rivers edge and catches roof rats and wharf rats. She brings them home and sits on the deck gnawing their heads off.
She's caught woodpeckers, rabbits, moles, mice, rats, and last summer she caught a water snake and brought inside and dropped it in the middle of my dining room. I love her, but she can be a dink.


----------



## 420God (May 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> If I hit it or saw it hit as long as it's a head hit......I'd be fine eating it.


I have no problem with it either. I'll still cut out some back straps if I know they're fresh.


----------



## curious2garden (May 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Bummer! Be a coupla weeks


Or until you total it. My daughter poured fish sauce into my Suburban's carpet.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Or until you total it. My daughter poured fish sauce into my Suburban's carpet.


 On purpose?


----------



## curious2garden (May 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> On purpose?


Yup, rebellious teenagers.


----------



## raratt (May 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Yup, rebellious teenagers.


If one of my kids did that they'd be out there with a toothbrush, sponge, and carpet cleaner.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 11, 2020)

420God said:


> People are grabbing all the dead deer off the roads because of the meat shortages.


If its fresh and not mangled from a semi it would probably be OK.

We were just talking about this last night. Not road kill but maybe taking a couple more just in case. I've couple options between our land and tribal land. 
And I guess we're going get a pig this year. I'm a little wimpy when it comes to pigs. I wont even be able to visit him. Once I give him a little scratch on his stinky head and he'll end up as our pet.


----------



## raratt (May 11, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> If its fresh and not mangled from a semi it would probably be OK.
> 
> We were just talking about this last night. Not road kill but maybe taking a couple more just in case. I've couple options between our land and tribal land.
> And I guess we're going get a pig this year. I'm a little wimpy when it comes to pigs. I wont even be able to visit him. Once I give him a little scratch on his stinky head and he'll end up as our pet.


You have to give them a name that keeps it real, like Mr Bacon, or Hammy.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> If one of my kids did that they'd be out there with a toothbrush, sponge, and carpet cleaner.


Damn right! Oh I'd be pissed!


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Yup, rebellious teenagers.


Wow, happy mother's day lol.

I don't know how moms stay sane lol. Hearing stories like that doesn't make me want one. When I was little I would pick all the pea pods in my mom's garden and throw them away and stamp down the asparagus shoots... right up until I got caught.


----------



## curious2garden (May 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> If one of my kids did that they'd be out there with a toothbrush, sponge, and carpet cleaner.


After she attempted to clean it, and of course you can't, she spent her entire sophomore year of high school on restriction.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> You have to give them a name that keeps it real, like Mr Bacon, or Hammy.


My father had two named Waylon and Willie. And a black goat named Johnny Cash.


----------



## manfredo (May 11, 2020)

In my early 20's I lived in an old 10' wide trailer next to a big dairy farm. One day I came home and plopped on the sofa, and a HUGE rat came running from the kitchen right past me. I went right down to the farm store and bought a spring loaded rat trap and baited it. Not 30 minutes later I heard a loud snap, and thought "got em". The thing was so big the trap didn't kill it, just stunned it, and it was going round in circles trying to figure out WTF just happened. I ran out, grabbed a shovel, and came back and took him out with 1 mighty blow! This thing had a body about 12-14" long and a tail to match it...A few days later my shepherd and little terrier trapped and killed another of equal size out in the yard...It's mate I am sure. The 2 fuckers were living under my trailer, coming in and grabbing dog food out of the bowls, and who knows what else. Biggest rats I ever saw!


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wow, happy mother's day lol.
> 
> I don't know how moms stay sane lol. Hearing stories like that doesn't make me want one. When I was little I would pick all the pea pods in my mom's garden and throw them away and stamp down the asparagus shoots... right up until I got caught.


Vegeance


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> My father had two named Waylon and Willie. And a black goat named Johnny Cash.


A cat named Sue would complete this tale


----------



## ANC (May 11, 2020)

Got my first Digikey packages which were with UPS since March, today. My business only qualified for a permit as of last Monday.

Finally, I can start working again. 
Gonna do the last few manual ones, all new orders will be mostly CNC manufactured, first through another co and then inhouse. I potentially have good financial backing for taking things further and a growing waiting list. So glad there is a glimmer of hope, My renter couldn't pay a cent this month, so my personal bank account is hurting. At least not in debt. Think I have like $700 debt in total so that isn't really hurting, but at least I never touched my company's money, so I could resume business without much fuss. Helps to have principals I guess.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 11, 2020)

Cleaned out most of the garage. Gonna set as many traps as I can get tonight. Also sprayed roundup on the border of the fence line on my neighbors property. Was pleased to see that the praying mantises have made their way over to their field of fuckin weeds. That’s where all these damn bugs are coming from.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 11, 2020)

manfredo said:


> In my early 20's I lived in an old 10' wide trailer next to a big dairy farm. One day I came home and plopped on the sofa, and a HUGE rat came running from the kitchen right past me. I went right down to the farm store and bought a spring loaded rat trap and baited it. Not 30 minutes later I heard a loud snap, and thought "got em". The thing was so big the trap didn't kill it, just stunned it, and it was going round in circles trying to figure out WTF just happened. I ran out, grabbed a shovel, and came back and took him out with 1 mighty blow! This thing had a body about 12-14" long and a tail to match it...A few days later my shepherd and little terrier trapped and killed another of equal size out in the yard...It's mate I am sure. The 2 fuckers were living under my trailer, coming in and grabbing dog food out of the bowls, and who knows what else. Biggest rats I ever saw!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 11, 2020)

Got the plumber guys over here. Asking me for grow advice lol. They said “how do you get your stuff to grow such high quality? Mine always came out like mids.” Lololol poor guys. Maybe if they do a good job I’ll give them some kind buds 


very kind


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 11, 2020)

Sent clones to Annie. 
Fun fact. My wife has never ridden a bike. She said her immigrant parents were more concerned with putting food in the table and just never taught her. So in true fashion my wife picks this super ghetto looking chrome beach cruiser. Since everything was closed I ordered it offline. It’s a women’s beach cruiser, but my tiny wife’s vagina couldn’t even fit over the bar. She gave a valiant effort but I could see it wasn’t happenin. All day there were complaints of her “poor vagina”. Hmmmm. 

So I took her ghetto chrome cruiser for a spin and felt like big worm in Friday. Even got followed by a cop for a few blocks while on it. Great. 

I sent her to buy a new bike today since the stores are kinda? Open again. She came back with a much more (expensive) and size suitable bike. Great. 

Oh, and the day before that my 3 1/2 year old daughter got her first bike since her older friend got one. Great. 

This is all after my stupid ass bought a new bike too. I think I hate bikes now. 

But my cherry blossoms are blooming.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Sent clones to Annie.
> Fun fact. My wife has never ridden a bike. She said her immigrant parents were more concerned with putting food in the table and just never taught her. So in true fashion my wife picks this super ghetto looking chrome beach cruiser. Since everything was closed I ordered it offline. It’s a women’s beach cruiser, but my tiny wife’s vagina couldn’t even fit over the bar. She gave a valiant effort but I could see it wasn’t happenin. All day there were complaints of her “poor vagina”. Hmmmm.
> 
> So I took her ghetto chrome cruiser for a spin and felt like big worm in Friday. Even got followed by a cop for a few blocks while on it. Great.
> ...


How'd your vagina take the ride?

Edit: nice cherry blossoms


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 11, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> You can tell by the ears.
> 
> good catch. It's not easy to catch a rat with glue boards, although it's still somewhat of a baby. Let me know if you get a big one on a glue trap.
> 
> SH420





raratt said:


> I caught a big one on a glue trap and put it in the trash can. I guess it got hot enough in there to semi melt the glue and the bastard got away. I use the plastic jaws of death traps now.


I caught a pretty big one this morning. It took two glue traps to get it. Once I saw it was caught I smashed it into the glue more with my ratstick and made a rat sandwich with the glue traps. Was gonna make sure that bitch didn’t get away.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> How'd your vagina take the ride?
> 
> Edit: nice cherry blossoms


Not very well. My peach is bruised and contused.


----------



## curious2garden (May 11, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Sent clones to Annie.
> Fun fact. My wife has never ridden a bike. She said her immigrant parents were more concerned with putting food in the table and just never taught her. So in true fashion my wife picks this super ghetto looking chrome beach cruiser. Since everything was closed I ordered it offline. It’s a women’s beach cruiser, but my tiny wife’s vagina couldn’t even fit over the bar. She gave a valiant effort but I could see it wasn’t happenin. All day there were complaints of her “poor vagina”. Hmmmm.
> 
> So I took her ghetto chrome cruiser for a spin and felt like big worm in Friday. Even got followed by a cop for a few blocks while on it. Great.
> ...


I'm praying for cold weather for the next couple of days. I can't wait!


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Not very well. My peach is bruised and contused.


Ridden properly then.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 11, 2020)

I haven't been in this thread for a while, and at this point, I'll never catch up. Just got home from Jewel with as many groceries as I could carry. I had the rudest check out clerk I've ever had at any grocery store, she was new. A tall, slim brunette with a crazy amount of tats. She started packing all my heavy stuff in the thin, free plastic bags. When my boy was young, he referred to them as 'comedy bags' because they would always break carrying them up the stairs, our groceries would tumble down, and he would laugh and laugh. I told her that I won't be using any of those, and I need the thick white ones that are a dime each. She said, 'you could have said that before I packed these', to which I replied, 'you could make your job easier and simply ask each customer which they'd prefer...' That elicited her first eye roll and huff. She rang me up, threw a random number of bags on the groceries, and asked for my money. I said that I'll count it out while she bags my stuff. She then said, 'you're not going to do it?" to which I replied, 'No. That's your job. I did my job, which is to choose the items I want, and pay you for them.' Second eye roll and huff followed. She then proceeded to put heavy item on top of my light items, like cans and jars on top of my bread. I corrected her, "this is not the proper way to pack groceries. Here, let me show you..." I repacked a bag while I narrated why I was doing it in a certain order. She purposely looked away during my tutorial. I asked her to please repack my other bags in kind, and she just stood there staring at me. I just stared back at her. About 30 seconds passed, and I said, 'Do we have a problem? Perhaps we should consult your manager on how best to proceed.' The guy behind my laughed and said, 'Damn!' My clerk then emptied my bags and proceeded to repack them in the exact same erroneous method she originally used. So I unpacked them and repacked them. I said, 'you are not ready for this position, you need to be trained properly.' To which she replied, 'whatever...' I went to the store manager, who I know well, to report her behavior. She apologized, and promised to have a conversation with the clerk. I realize we are all under additional stress during these times, but that is no excuse to treat customers like shit, especially now since there hundreds of out of work folks that would LOVE to have that job. Smh...


----------



## jerryb73 (May 11, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I haven't been in this thread for a while, and at this point, I'll never catch up. Just got home from Jewel with as many groceries as I could carry. I had the rudest check out clerk I've ever had at any grocery store, she was new. A tall, slim brunette with a crazy amount of tats. She started packing all my heavy stuff in the thin, free plastic bags. When my boy was young, he referred to them as 'comedy bags' because they would always break carrying them up the stairs, our groceries would tumble down, and he would laugh and laugh. I told her that I won't be using any of those, and I need the thick white ones that are a dime each. She said, 'you could have said that before I packed these', to which I replied, 'you could make your job easier and simply ask each customer which they'd prefer...' That elicited her first eye roll and huff. She rang me up, threw a random number of bags on the groceries, and asked for my money. I said that I'll count it out while she bags my stuff. She then said, 'you're not going to do it?" to which I replied, 'No. That's your job. I did my job, which is to choose the items I want, and pay you for them.' Second eye roll and huff followed. She then proceeded to put heavy item on top of my light items, like cans and jars on top of my bread. I corrected her, "this is not the proper way to pack groceries. Here, let me show you..." I repacked a bag while I narrated why I was doing it in a certain order. She purposely looked away during my tutorial. I asked her to please repack my other bags in kind, and she just stood there staring at me. I just stared back at her. About 30 seconds passed, and I said, 'Do we have a problem? Perhaps we should consult your manager on how best to proceed.' The guy behind my laughed and said, 'Damn!' My clerk then emptied my bags and proceeded to repack them in the exact same erroneous method she originally used. So I unpacked them and repacked them. I said, 'you are not ready for this position, you need to be trained properly.' To which she replied, 'whatever...' I went to the store manager, who I know well, to report her behavior. She apologized, and promised to have a conversation with the clerk. I realize we are all under additional stress during these times, but that is no excuse to treat customers like shit, especially now since there hundreds of out of work folks that would LOVE to have that job. Smh...


Was was getting ready to TLDR ya. But that’s good shit right there. Lol


----------



## tyler.durden (May 11, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Was was getting ready to TLDR ya. But that’s good shit right there. Lol



Thanks for listening. I just HAD to let that out. You guys are cheaper than therapy


----------



## manfredo (May 11, 2020)

In NY, you can't even get plastic bags in the stores anymore...They outlawed them...I thought it was a national thing but maybe not. So it's bring your own bags, or buy paper bags for 5-10 cents....BUT none of the stores bag groceries currently because of covid...if you want it, you bag it! Which really makes sense to cut down on germs. Most of the cashiers will still help if you have a lotta stuff though, and you want to risk their germs!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 11, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Thanks for listening. I just HAD to let that out. You guys are cheaper than therapy


Keep in mind you get what you pay for.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 11, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Keep in mind you get what you pay for.



If that


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Thanks for listening. I just HAD to let that out. You guys are cheaper than therapy


And worth it


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 11, 2020)

PRO: A brand new stainless steel BBQ grill just arrived on my front door.

CON: Guess who gets to put the fuckin thing together?


----------



## raratt (May 11, 2020)

Garbage disposer is replaced, it was nice replacing the same type so I could cut some corners and not have to pull everything off the sink. OPS CK good, no drips anywhere. Picked up some Dishwasher cleaner in hopes it will make it work better. Buds and suds time.


----------



## Metasynth (May 11, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> PRO: A brand new stainless steel BBQ grill just arrived on my front door.
> 
> CON: Guess who gets to put the fuckin thing together?


I dunno, I always kinda get a kick outta assembling stuff like that. It's like playing with my new toy when I get it.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 11, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I dunno, I always kinda get a kick outta assembling stuff like that. It's like playing with my new toy when I get it.


I'm more the type that just wants to be able to turn it on and drink a beer next to it.

If they offered them pre-assembled for much more money, I'd do it.


----------



## Metasynth (May 11, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I'm more the type that just wants to be able to turn it on and drink a beer next to it.
> 
> If they offered them pre-assembled for much more money, I'd do it.


Shit, if it wasn't a 5 and a half hour drive, I'd offer to come over and do it for ya ...just let me eat whatever you grill after I assemble it...lol


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> PRO: A brand new stainless steel BBQ grill just arrived on my front door.
> 
> CON: Guess who gets to put the fuckin thing together?


What bbq?


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 11, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Shit, if it wasn't a 5 and a half hour drive, I'd offer to come over and do it for ya ...just let me eat whatever you grill after I assemble it...lol


First up on the menu: BBQ'ed duck dick. They JUST fell off.

also bro, I sent those seeds the following day. I sent 15 packs out. 6 arrived and 9 vanished into the ether. I have much more goodness baking up and will resend soooon.


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 11, 2020)

Smoked some sativa and watered a sativa. Placed the tomato cages in the ground around the tomato plants. Did a little house cleaning, had a nice lunchtime walk with the wife and finished all the prep needed for a huge instapot of beans and rice for this week's dinner.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> What bbq?


Napolean rogue 4 burner with side burner so my wife can fry her weird asian fishy-stuff OUTSIDE.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 11, 2020)

@DarkWeb can I make a small suggestion? This goes for like 5 people. Could you upload an avatar to your profile? It's what I make an association with to everyone's names and it's hard to remember who anyone is without it.


----------



## Metasynth (May 11, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> First up on the menu: BBQ'ed duck dick. They JUST fell off.
> 
> also bro, I sent those seeds the following day. I sent 15 packs out. 6 arrived and 9 vanished into the ether. I have much more goodness baking up and will resend soooon.


Count mine as one of the ones that vanished 

I wonder what happened


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> @DarkWeb can I make a small suggestion? This goes for like 5 people. Could you upload an avatar to your profile? It's what I make an association with to everyone's names and it's hard to remember who anyone is without it.


I'll have to get a good shot of my penis. I'll try tomorrow am........well let's see what happens tonight.....


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 11, 2020)

I earned it


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I earned itView attachment 4562827


I'll take the north!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 11, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I earned itView attachment 4562827


Nice, happy eatin man, looks great....


----------



## raratt (May 11, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> @DarkWeb can I make a small suggestion? This goes for like 5 people. Could you upload an avatar to your profile? It's what I make an association with to everyone's names and it's hard to remember who anyone is without it.


OK, I'll change mine again, just to mess with your head.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 11, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> @DarkWeb can I make a small suggestion? This goes for like 5 people. Could you upload an avatar to your profile? It's what I make an association with to everyone's names and it's hard to remember who anyone is without it.


I'll change mine, just to mess with your penis..


----------



## manfredo (May 11, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I earned itView attachment 4562827


Yes you did...Ain't plumbing fun??!

Those steaks look mighty fucking good....I haven't eaten since noon, and it's now 10 pm...I just got done re-potting 8 girls from 3 g to 10 g pots, after working all day...Vaporizer is warming. Back is broken!!!

I did strip steaks last night though and they were awesome! Enjoy your steaks and plumbing!!


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2020)

Wow so I have a bunch of jalapeños...slice 10 in half and take out as much heat as you want. Boil with a little water and a clove of pealed fresh garlic. A little lime juice....Puree with salt, olive oil and I threw in a little cheddar to thicken it up. Oh and 3 cherry tomatoes. Damn it kicks ass!


----------



## SSGrower (May 11, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I haven't been in this thread for a while, and at this point, I'll never catch up. Just got home from Jewel with as many groceries as I could carry. I had the rudest check out clerk I've ever had at any grocery store, she was new. A tall, slim brunette with a crazy amount of tats. She started packing all my heavy stuff in the thin, free plastic bags. When my boy was young, he referred to them as 'comedy bags' because they would always break carrying them up the stairs, our groceries would tumble down, and he would laugh and laugh. I told her that I won't be using any of those, and I need the thick white ones that are a dime each. She said, 'you could have said that before I packed these', to which I replied, 'you could make your job easier and simply ask each customer which they'd prefer...' That elicited her first eye roll and huff. She rang me up, threw a random number of bags on the groceries, and asked for my money. I said that I'll count it out while she bags my stuff. She then said, 'you're not going to do it?" to which I replied, 'No. That's your job. I did my job, which is to choose the items I want, and pay you for them.' Second eye roll and huff followed. She then proceeded to put heavy item on top of my light items, like cans and jars on top of my bread. I corrected her, "this is not the proper way to pack groceries. Here, let me show you..." I repacked a bag while I narrated why I was doing it in a certain order. She purposely looked away during my tutorial. I asked her to please repack my other bags in kind, and she just stood there staring at me. I just stared back at her. About 30 seconds passed, and I said, 'Do we have a problem? Perhaps we should consult your manager on how best to proceed.' The guy behind my laughed and said, 'Damn!' My clerk then emptied my bags and proceeded to repack them in the exact same erroneous method she originally used. So I unpacked them and repacked them. I said, 'you are not ready for this position, you need to be trained properly.' To which she replied, 'whatever...' I went to the store manager, who I know well, to report her behavior. She apologized, and promised to have a conversation with the clerk. I realize we are all under additional stress during these times, but that is no excuse to treat customers like shit, especially now since there hundreds of out of work folks that would LOVE to have that job. Smh...


You may have missed an ultra marathoner with imaginary girlfriend and dog? What happend to that guy?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Wow so I have a bunch of jalapeños...slice 10 in half and take out as much heat as you want. Boil with a little water and a clove of pealed fresh garlic. A little lime juice....Puree with salt, olive oil and I threw in a little cheddar to thicken it up. Oh and 3 cherry tomatoes. Damn it kicks ass!


I picked up 4 of them today for me and the Mrs. She said poppers, I gave here a dirty grin...I'll give u a poppin.....course my name changed again...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 11, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Nice, happy eatin man, looks great....


Thanks man. Definitely tastes better when you earn it.



manfredo said:


> Yes you did...Ain't plumbing fun??!
> 
> Those steaks look mighty fucking good....I haven't eaten since noon, and it's now 10 pm...I just got done re-potting 8 girls from 3 g to 10 g pots, after working all day...Vaporizer is warming. Back is broken!!!
> 
> I did strip steaks last night though and they were awesome! Enjoy your steaks and plumbing!!


Thanks. I only ate some my sons mozzarella sticks earlier lol. I usually don’t eat all day until 1-5 pm. Intermittent fasting I guess. Tomorrow I gotta up pot a bunch of seedlings to 1 gallons for sexing. Fun fun fun.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 11, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> You may have missed an ultra marathoner with imaginary girlfriend and dog? What happend to that guy?


Been oddly silent since "his" dog was busted.


----------



## Metasynth (May 11, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I earned itView attachment 4562827


Looks fiiiire. I’ve been dreaming about lobster since @Tangerine_ posted those pics...had to scratch that itch


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 11, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Thanks man. Definitely tastes better when you earn it.
> 
> 
> Thanks. I only ate some my sons mozzarella sticks earlier lol. I usually don’t eat all day until 1-5 pm. Intermittent fasting I guess. Tomorrow I gotta up pot a bunch of seedlings to 1 gallons for sexing. Fun fun fun.


I'm the same, bro. I drink coffee and smoke weed until around 5; but then it's ON and I eat every carb I see.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 11, 2020)

oh, and i don't stop smoking weed after 5. i still do dat, too. I just wanna make that clear.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 11, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> You may have missed an ultra marathoner with imaginary girlfriend and dog? What happend to that guy?


he found a home in Politics


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 11, 2020)

I never thought I’d see this pic in my life. Wife on a bicycle. Now I stroke my penis by the fire while chanting the ancient hymns of our people. 

Oooh, you touch my tralala my ding ding dong.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 11, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4562857View attachment 4562858
> I never thought I’d see this pic in my life. Wife on a bicycle. Now I stroke my penis by the fire while chanting the ancient hymns of our people.
> 
> Oooh, you touch my tralala my ding ding dong.



Now that she can ride, I'm afraid you may never see her again


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 11, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4562857View attachment 4562858
> I never thought I’d see this pic in my life. Wife on a bicycle. Now I stroke my penis by the fire while chanting the ancient hymns of our people.
> 
> Oooh, you touch my tralala my ding ding dong.


Sing those hymns while that banjo plays! Better be stroking with two hands or the ancestors might not hear you.


----------



## Joedank (May 11, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I'm the same, bro. I drink coffee and smoke weed until around 5; but then it's ON and I eat every carb I see.


Light roast or dark? 
I accomplished 3 French presses of Ethiopian light roast today love those fruity notes (insert joke here)


----------



## BudmanTX (May 11, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Light roast or dark?
> I accomplished 3 French presses of Ethiopian light roast today love those fruity notes (insert joke here)


Yeeeaaaahhhh....Think I am gonna leave that one alone...


----------



## curious2garden (May 11, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4562857View attachment 4562858
> I never thought I’d see this pic in my life. Wife on a bicycle. Now I stroke my penis by the fire while chanting the ancient hymns of our people.
> 
> Oooh, you touch my tralala my ding ding dong.


Raise her seat by about 6"


----------



## tyler.durden (May 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Raise her seat by about 6"



It's only fair. Her boobies raise my post by at least that much...


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 11, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Now that she can ride, I'm afraid you may never see her again


She’s finally free. 

Sigh.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 11, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Light roast or dark?
> I accomplished 3 French presses of Ethiopian light roast today love those fruity notes (insert joke here)


I’m a light roast kinda fella. Light roast contains more caffeine than dark roast. Also the fruity notes delight my chakras and cleanse my soiled penis. 

When you smoke at least an 1/8th everyday you have to balance it with caffeine or you’ll fall asleep while eating your wife’s vagina or driving your vehicle. 

The hippy speedball.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Raise her seat by about 6"


I will she’s all about being able to touch the ground while she’s on the seat right now lol. This is literally overcoming her biggest fear in life. Riding a bicycle.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 12, 2020)

Same thing as yesterday


----------



## SSGrower (May 12, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I will she’s all about being able to touch the ground while she’s on the seat right now lol. This is literally overcoming her biggest fear in life. Riding a bicycle.


Like running form means a lot. Not sure it needs to come up that much. She is rocking her hips, that will create instability. She has no bad habbits yet so training her leg muscles will be important. The upper body should remain still, proper gear selection will help in this. The first crash will be fun.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 12, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Like running form means a lot. Not sure it needs to come up that much. She is rocking her hips, that will create instability. She has no bad habbits yet so training her leg muscles will be important. The upper body should remain still, proper gear selection will help in this. The first crash will be fun.


That pic was 5 minutes into her first time ever sitting on a bike. I’m pretty sure she’ll get it. 

I doubt she’ll ever be going more than about 4 mph.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 12, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> @DarkWeb can I make a small suggestion? This goes for like 5 people. Could you upload an avatar to your profile? It's what I make an association with to everyone's names and it's hard to remember who anyone is without it.


Look what popped up.....


----------



## DarkWeb (May 12, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Wow so I have a bunch of jalapeños...slice 10 in half and take out as much heat as you want. Boil with a little water and a clove of pealed fresh garlic. A little lime juice....Puree with salt, olive oil and I threw in a little cheddar to thicken it up. Oh and 3 cherry tomatoes. Damn it kicks ass!


Even better chilled! But the ultimate was a huge dollop of it on a slice of bacon! This stuff is gonna go on everything today.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 12, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Look what popped up.....


now you look like @raratt and @FresnoFarmer at first glance


----------



## Stoz1985 (May 12, 2020)

Only accomplishment today is a daily walk in the rain...

It’s worked though.... Asleep mid crisp lol

@Laughing Grass gotta admit, I do the same with the pics.... I was used to @DarkWeb ‘D’.... gonna be screwed now lol


----------



## ANC (May 12, 2020)

Ok, so I "employed" my wife today, I doubt their company is going to make it much longer, so she will be moonlighting at home.
Currently she's trying to make sense of my shoebox of invoices


----------



## Stoz1985 (May 12, 2020)

ANC said:


> Ok, so I "employed" my wife today, I doubt their company is going to make it much longer, so she will be moonlighting at home.
> Currently she's trying to make sense of my shoebox of invoices


Hope it dont end in disaster pal.... Lol


----------



## DarkWeb (May 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> now you look like @raratt and @FresnoFarmer at first glance


Funny because when I looked back for my jalapeño post I went right by it...


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 12, 2020)

ANC said:


> Ok, so I "employed" my wife today, I doubt their company is going to make it much longer, so she will be moonlighting at home.
> Currently she's trying to make sense of my shoebox of invoices


It was fun being the boss while it lasted.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 12, 2020)

Stoz1985 said:


> I was used to @DarkWeb ‘D’....lol


It takes time


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 12, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Look what popped up.....


AWESOME! Now @manfredo and a few others should. You guys are f'ing cool, i'm just such a visual person and that helps so much.


----------



## manfredo (May 12, 2020)

ask and ye shall receive


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 12, 2020)

manfredo said:


> ask and ye shall receive


YES! This helps me so damn much.


----------



## Stan Koolbrick (May 12, 2020)

420God said:


> What did you do today that you're proud of? Something at work, home, school, personal achievement, etc...
> 
> 
> Today I had gravel dropped off and I put in a new driveway. It was a lot of work but I got it done quicker than I thought I would.


One of my babies started wilting but apparently I wasn't watering enough. My 2nd grow ever and I'm am loving lst, managed to liven her back up


----------



## manfredo (May 12, 2020)

I got so much done yesterday...It was like someone spiked my coffee with meth! I'm hoping a hot shower will revive me enough to continue...Might wash some windows today.
The weather is going to finally break Thursday...I am so ready to bust out some shorts and plant some stuff outdoors!! And one of the first things I'll be doing is pressure washing my patio and breaking out the hammock... Outdoor naps on hot days rock! 

Almost noon....time to drag my aching old body to the shower....Advil didn't cut it!

I really do need to get my income taxes done soon.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 12, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 12, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> She’s finally free.
> 
> Sigh.


Set a lock like the ones on shopping carts. Lol


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 12, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I’m a light roast kinda fella. Light roast contains more caffeine than dark roast. Also the fruity notes delight my chakras and cleanse my soiled penis.
> 
> *When you smoke at least an 1/8th everyday you have to balance it with caffeine or you’ll fall asleep *while eating your wife’s vagina or driving your vehicle.
> 
> The hippy speedball.


I can dig it.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> now you look like @raratt and @FresnoFarmer at first glance


Well fuck me huh? Better now?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 12, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Well fuck me huh? Better now?


You new to the R.I.U.?........


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 12, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Well fuck me huh? Better now?


lol I'm not liking everyone changing their profile pics. @Bobby schmeckle is right, you really do get to know people by their pictures. I miss raratt's flower pic.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I'm not liking everyone changing their profile pics. @Bobby schmeckle is right, you really do get to know people by their pictures. I miss raratt's flower pic.



So ironic coming from the girl who changes her identity a few times per week


----------



## SSGrower (May 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I'm not liking everyone changing their profile pics. @Bobby schmeckle is right, you really do get to know people by their pictures. I miss raratt's flower pic.


My all time favorite I think.


----------



## 420God (May 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I'm not liking everyone changing their profile pics. @Bobby schmeckle is right, you really do get to know people by their pictures. I miss raratt's flower pic.


Sometime before you joined everyone traded avatars for a few days. That was a crazy mess.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 12, 2020)

My fav was the one with side boob at the beach; or that may be just the delusions of an old man


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 12, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> My all time favorite I think.
> View attachment 4563368


That's Cassandra Calin's art work. She does amazing pencil drawings. 






Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 12, 2020)

420God said:


> Sometime before you joined everyone traded avatars for a few days. That was a crazy mess.


lol that would be awesome! I'm sorry I missed it. 



Singlemalt said:


> My fav was the one with side boob at the beach; or that may be just the delusions of an old man


I had to go back and look at that puppy photo, no side boob.


----------



## doublejj (May 12, 2020)

50 years ago this week, while serving as a medic with the 9th Infantry Div. in Vietnam we crossed the border into Cambodia for a fun filled 5 weeks looking for the enemy, and we found them. Much of my PTSD comes from this period. Nasty thick jungles in Cambodia, intense close firefights were the rule. We had to walk into Cambodia and had no air support, and the enemy knew it. How i made it out of there I will never know, soldiers falling all around me. There were no news crews in Cambodia and the press/people never knew just how bad things were in those dark Cambodian jungles.....but by some miracle im still here today...


----------



## Singlemalt (May 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol that would be awesome! I'm sorry I missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> I had to go back and look at that puppy photo, no side boob.


made ya look, neener neener


----------



## tyler.durden (May 12, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> My all time favorite I think.
> View attachment 4563368


This one still makes me weak...


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 12, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> This one still makes me weak...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4563402


 Is there somewhere you can see a persons old profile pics? That pic is from June of last year.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is there somewhere you can see a persons old profile pics? That pic is from June of last year.



Yep, it's called my Fapping Folder on my pc...





Yummy...


----------



## DarkWeb (May 12, 2020)

LOL!


----------



## doublejj (May 12, 2020)

doublejj said:


> 50 years ago this week, while serving as a medic with the 9th Infantry Div. in Vietnam we crossed the border into Cambodia for a fun filled 5 weeks looking for the enemy, and we found them. Much of my PTSD comes from this period. Nasty thick jungles in Cambodia, intense close firefights were the rule. We had to walk into Cambodia and had no air support, and the enemy knew it. How i made it out of there I will never know, soldiers falling all around me. There were no news crews in Cambodia and the press/people never knew just how bad things were in those dark Cambodian jungles.....but by some miracle im still here today...
> View attachment 4563381


I carried a hand grenade on my web gear as a last resort should I be overtaken by the VC, they weren't taking any prisoners.....I pulled the pin twice in Cambodia, that's how close i came...


----------



## Metasynth (May 12, 2020)

I once scored four touchdowns...in a SINGLE game.

Back when I played for Polk High, I scored 4 touchdowns against Andrew Johnson High School in our 1966 city championship game, including a last minute TD to win the game against my old nemesis, Bubba "Spare Tire" Dixon


----------



## DarkWeb (May 12, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I carried a hand grenade on my web gear as a last resort should I be overtaken by the VC, they weren't taking any prisoners.....I pulled the pin twice in Cambodia, that's how close i came...


Tough shit you went through bud.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 12, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I carried a hand grenade on my web gear as a last resort should I be overtaken by the VC, they weren't taking any prisoners.....I pulled the pin twice in Cambodia, that's how close i came...


That's so harsh for a young kid to have to make those types of decisions, I can't even begin to imagine what it would be like. I'm happy you're still with us tho.


----------



## raratt (May 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I'm not liking everyone changing their profile pics. @Bobby schmeckle is right, you really do get to know people by their pictures. I miss raratt's flower pic.


Here's a new flower, one of my roses, it is called a Chicago Peace rose.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 12, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I carried a hand grenade on my web gear as a last resort should I be overtaken by the VC, they weren't taking any prisoners.....I pulled the pin twice in Cambodia, that's how close i came...


Glad you made it back, it's a shame you still have to pay for the return trip home.

Hang tough Brother your experience is helping others.


----------



## doublejj (May 12, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Glad you made it back, it's a shame you still have to pay for the return trip home.
> 
> Hang tough Brother your experience is helping others.


Cambodia smells different than Vietnam.....it smells like death. When I think of death I get flashes of what Cambodia smelled like. I smelled death from the minute we crossed the border until we crossed back out. Weird but that's how i remember it. I think that maybe the jungles were so thick they stifled the air flow and the smell of the dead was captured and not dissipated. You could smell death everywhere we went in Cambodia. we couldn't airlift our own dead out so we had to carry them with us. It still makes me a little sick to my stomach when I think about it. survivors guilt is very real.....and painful


----------



## tyler.durden (May 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> Here's a new flower, one of my roses, it is called a *Chicago Peace* rose.



What an oxymoron...


----------



## raratt (May 12, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> What an oxymoron...


I don't name them, I just try to keep them alive. It is a variance of a regular peace rose.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 12, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Yep, it's called my Fapping Folder on my pc...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4563424
> ...


And you named them individually? 



Metasynth said:


> I once scored four touchdowns...in a SINGLE game.
> 
> Back when I played for Polk High, I scored 4 touchdowns against Andrew Johnson High School in our 1966 city championship game, including a last minute TD to win the game against my old nemesis, Bubba "Spare Tire" Dixon


I started watching that last month. I gave it my best shot but couldn't make it past four episodes.



raratt said:


> Here's a new flower, one of my roses, it is called a Chicago Peace rose.


Was the yellow and red flower that you used to have a rose as well?


----------



## raratt (May 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Was the yellow and red flower that you used to have a rose as well?


That was a Hibiscus, a tropical plant. I think I lost it when I transplanted it. No biggie, less than $9 at Lowes, when they get them in.


----------



## curious2garden (May 12, 2020)

420God said:


> Sometime before you joined everyone traded avatars for a few days. That was a crazy mess.


I was @Indagrow gawd that was fun and we all went around posting like our avatars posted.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> And you named them individually?


Don't you think they deserve the recognition? For posterity?


----------



## Metasynth (May 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> And you named them individually?







__





How many of us on RIU are sociopaths?


I suspect a lot more than anyone can imagine.



rollitup.org


----------



## manfredo (May 12, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I carried a hand grenade on my web gear as a last resort should I be overtaken by the VC, they weren't taking any prisoners.....I pulled the pin twice in Cambodia, that's how close i came...


And you were basically just a kid at the time...No wonder you have PTSD. I had 2 good friends that were there....one was a medic, and the other did 2 tours....both had PTSD and addictions. I'm a few years younger and missed it, thank God. I'm sorry that shit still haunts you...I know you saw the worst shit!!


----------



## Afarah.86 (May 12, 2020)

After approx a year being on a burnout, I decided to write an email to my manager sharing my thoughts on why all this happened to me.
I felt like it was the right thing to do. I didn't want to leave the company without a proper closure and keeping her in doubt whether she had something to do with it. 
I didn't receive a reply yet, but I'm not expecting it either.
After sending it, I felt energetic and ready to conquer the day. A heavy burden got lifted off my chest. Drove to the supermarket, did some groceries, sang in the car, celebrated my friend's bd on zoom and took care of my plant. 
Corporate might not cut it anymore, I'm realising that I need to be more useful than sitting in front of a screen reading documents and having no connection with the real world.


----------



## doublejj (May 12, 2020)

manfredo said:


> And you were basically just a kid at the time...No wonder you have PTSD. I had 2 good friends that were there....one was a medic, and the other did 2 tours....both had PTSD and addictions. I'm a few years younger and missed it, thank God. I'm sorry that shit still haunts you...I know you saw the worst shit!!


thank you. so, what were you guys doing at 19?......


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 12, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> So ironic coming from the girl who changes her identity a few times per week


I get bored of the same thing quickly. And t’s not that often, I’ve had around 40 avatars. Okay maybe that’s a lot



Singlemalt said:


> Don't you think they deserve the recognition? For posterity?


I don’t know what to think about that.


Metasynth said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m an average sociopath. I thought I would be lower. 

__


----------



## Afarah.86 (May 12, 2020)

doublejj said:


> thank you. so, what were you guys doing at 19?......
> View attachment 4563534


 Nice moustache man 
I was doing my bachelor's. I wasn't in the military or anything close. I was a scout at the time and was running a team of 10 teenagers. A war erupted between Lebanon and Israel. Most people from the south of Lebanon fled their areas looking for security around the capital and north of the country. We used a public school as a shelter for those who didn't manage to find a home. We took care of people for 1 whole month until the war stopped. 
All in all it was a sad moment for my country but an enriching experience as well.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> That was a Hibiscus, a tropical plant. I think I lost it when I transplanted it. No biggie, less than $9 at Lowes, when they get them in.


that’s right I think you told me that before.




doublejj said:


> thank you. so, what were you guys doing at 19?......
> View attachment 4563534


Started university at 19, my liver went to war.


----------



## Afarah.86 (May 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I get bored of the same thing quickly. And t’s not that often, I’ve had around 40 avatars. Okay maybe that’s a lot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you adhd by any chance?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I get bored of the same thing quickly. And t’s not that often, I’ve had around 40 avatars. Okay maybe that’s a lot
> 
> 
> 
> *I don’t know what to think about that.*


Only good thoughts; I haven't pulled my Hannibal Lector move on you have I Clarisse LG?


----------



## BarnBuster (May 12, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Yep, it's called my Fapping Folder on my pc...


right there with you tyler..


----------



## cannabineer (May 12, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Only good thoughts; I haven't pulled my Hannibal Lector move on you have I Clarisse LG?


I expect the phrase “I’d eat that” to be included, with the requisite sides.


----------



## raratt (May 12, 2020)

Planted the zucchini today and ran the drip lines to them. Plenty of lady bugs crawling around out there. Pulled some weeds and put some preen down to try to keep them from coming back. "Braided" some of the garlic so I can hang them to dry. Dinner is take out burritos from the taqueria. Buds and suds time.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 12, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Only good thoughts; I haven't pulled my Hannibal Lector move on you have I Clarisse LG?


would you think less of me if I said I’ve never seen that movie?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 12, 2020)

Afarah.86 said:


> Are you adhd by any chance?


No chance


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 12, 2020)

Well fuck. @Laughing Grass i took the sociopath one and did ok. But, this one. Eeeeeesh.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 12, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I was @Indagrow gawd that was fun and we all went around posting like our avatars posted.


I was @Gary Goodson but so we’re like 7 other people cause he was turtled at the time.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> And you named them individually?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> would you think less of me if I said I’ve never seen that movie?


Nah; I'm surprised though. I've seen all of them, multiple times


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 12, 2020)

I’m not even sure what borderline personality is but is doesnt sound good.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 12, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I’m not even sure what borderline personality is but is doesnt sound good.


It's that damned Wall


----------



## Afarah.86 (May 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> No chance


Jack Herer is calling to be rolled


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 12, 2020)

Made things sticky.


----------



## Afarah.86 (May 12, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Made things sticky.


A glass within a glass
Looks like inception


----------



## raratt (May 12, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I’m not even sure what borderline personality is but is doesnt sound good.


I guess it would depend on which side of the border you are on.


----------



## curious2garden (May 12, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I’m not even sure what borderline personality is but is doesnt sound good.


Think of it as sociopath lite with more emoting.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 12, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4563618
> Well fuck. @Laughing Grass i took the sociopath one and did ok. But, this one. Eeeeeesh.


That test is stupid! I don’t know anyone who wouldn’t score high on it


----------



## curious2garden (May 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> I guess it would depend on which side of the border you are on.


----------



## raratt (May 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That test is stupid! I don’t know anyone who wouldn’t score high on it
> 
> View attachment 4563657


I scored 4.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 12, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Nah; I'm surprised though. I've seen all of them, multiple times


I don’t have the stomach for gory movies.


----------



## curious2garden (May 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> I scored 4.


2


----------



## Singlemalt (May 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don’t have the stomach for gory movies.


I had this one secretary for a few years, she'd seen the movie and it totally freaked her. I'd periodically sneak up to her and whisper in my best Anthony Hopkins voice "Hello Clarisse" in her ear. She'd come un fucking glued and do this weird dance/jiggle like a jar of live crickets were in her blouse. Eventually HR told me to stop lol


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That test is stupid! I don’t know anyone who wouldn’t score high on it
> 
> View attachment 4563657


Well darling, it looks like we’re a couple of vagina-Eatin crazies. 

I figured as much.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don’t have the stomach for gory movies.


But do you have the liver for it? 





__





silence of the lambs liver - Bing video







www.bing.com


----------



## cannabineer (May 12, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Well darling, it looks like we’re a couple of vagina-Eatin crazies.
> 
> I figured as much.


Bobby, I saw these and thought of you. Trootfully.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Bobby, I saw these and thought of you. Trootfully.
> 
> View attachment 4563674
> 
> View attachment 4563675


I can’t stop laughing. Fan-fucking-tastic.


----------



## doublejj (May 12, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Made things sticky.


Howdy friend, sooo glad to meet you. Have I ever told you about our trim retreat?....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 12, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Howdy friend, sooo glad to meet you. Have I ever told you about our trim retreat?....


Bump it up a bit JJ.

How about "trim resort" or "manicure get-away".
It's all in the presentation.


----------



## doublejj (May 12, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Bump it up a bit JJ.
> 
> How about "trim resort" or "manicure get-away".
> It's all in the presentation.


He may already have won a free pair of Fiskers


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 12, 2020)

doublejj said:


> He may already have won a free pair of Fiskers


A Tesla P/U might be a bargaining chip.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 12, 2020)

Well shit.


----------



## cannabineer (May 12, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A Tesla P/U might be a bargaining chip.


Have you seen that thing? I’m thinking it’s more of a negative inducement.


----------



## cannabineer (May 12, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Bump it up a bit JJ.
> 
> How about "trim resort" or "manicure get-away".
> It's all in the presentation.


Maybe Extreme Multirole Tactical Cannabis Operator Training Environment, sorta bud meets BUD/S


----------



## curious2garden (May 12, 2020)

420God said:


> Sometime before you joined everyone traded avatars for a few days. That was a crazy mess.


I think I found the thread where we were discussing it:




__





you fuckers


How come everyones trading avs and I'm still stuck with eddie?



rollitup.org





Loses in translation without the avatars


----------



## Bareback (May 12, 2020)

doublejj said:


> 50 years ago this week, while serving as a medic with the 9th Infantry Div. in Vietnam we crossed the border into Cambodia for a fun filled 5 weeks looking for the enemy, and we found them. Much of my PTSD comes from this period. Nasty thick jungles in Cambodia, intense close firefights were the rule. We had to walk into Cambodia and had no air support, and the enemy knew it. How i made it out of there I will never know, soldiers falling all around me. There were no news crews in Cambodia and the press/people never knew just how bad things were in those dark Cambodian jungles.....but by some miracle im still here today...
> View attachment 4563381


I lost one of my last Vietnam vet friend about three weeks ago to lung cancer. He was a good dude and we grew a lot of weed together back in the day. He was the one responsible for me being able to get in the click with the local growers , no one else would have let me be part of the team at such a young age but he knew my step dad and knew I was good for free labor if nothing else.

Rip Wayne you will be missed.


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 12, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Made things sticky.


The results. Big Purple


----------



## BudmanTX (May 12, 2020)

Afarah.86 said:


> Nice moustache man
> I was doing my bachelor's. I wasn't in the military or anything close. I was a scout at the time and was running a team of 10 teenagers. A war erupted between Lebanon and Israel. Most people from the south of Lebanon fled their areas looking for security around the capital and north of the country. We used a public school as a shelter for those who didn't manage to find a home. We took care of people for 1 whole month until the war stopped.
> All in all it was a sad moment for my country but an enriching experience as well.


In college I did a paper on that war. What area? Some crazy crap happened there.

I've heard Lebanon is the Paris of the middle East now....well maybe not now with the crap happening in the east.


----------



## K33P CRY1N (May 12, 2020)

420God said:


> What did you do today that you're proud of? Something at work, home, school, personal achievement, etc...
> 
> 
> Today I had gravel dropped off and I put in a new driveway. It was a lot of work but I got it done quicker than I thought I would.


Keyed 500k in orders at work, fired off 100 emails, answered 98 damn phone calls and then logged off, opened my tent and inhaled jack fucking herer, then ripped 3 huge bowls with some Moroccan hash


----------



## BudmanTX (May 12, 2020)

K33P CRY1N said:


> Keyed 500k in orders at work, fired off 100 emails, answered 98 damn phone calls and then logged off, opened my tent and inhaled jack fucking herer, then ripped 3 huge bowls with some Moroccan hash


Bye..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 12, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I want cornbread now.


Got inspired so I had to make some.
Damn, it was the bomb.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 12, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Got inspired so I had to make some.
> Damn, it was the bomb.
> 
> View attachment 4563808


So when should I be over?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 12, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> So when should I be over?


20 minutes ago.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 12, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I'm the same, bro. I drink coffee and smoke weed until around 5; but then it's ON and I eat every carb I see.


Forgot to ask you, do you feel like you have more endurance/stamina when not eating all day? I feel all sluggish if I eat and smoke all day, even with coffee. On an empty stomach I’m like a machine.....until I shovel a massive amount of food in my face at night. Lol the calories basically equal out though, so it’s not like I’m under eating.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 12, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> 20 minutes ago.


Damit...

Love the pan btw, got a few of those myself.

Peppers or jalapenos? Saw the green bits.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 12, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Forgot to ask you, do you feel like you have more endurance/stamina when not eating all day? I feel all sluggish if I eat and smoke all day, even with coffee. On an empty stomach I’m like a machine.....until I shovel a massive amount of food in my face at night. Lol the calories basically equal out though, so it’s not like I’m under eating.


ABSOLUTELY. once I eat and feel “full” forget doing anything but napping or sleeping. I turn into a sloth. If I do eat throughout the day it’s something like nuts (lol).


----------



## manfredo (May 12, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A Tesla P/U might be a bargaining chip.


That's the grand prize IF you find the marked bud.


----------



## curious2garden (May 12, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> The results. Big Purple
> View attachment 4563776


That belongs in Beautiful, nicely done.


----------



## curious2garden (May 12, 2020)

manfredo said:


> That's the grand prize IF you find the marked bud.


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 12, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> That belongs in Beautiful, nicely done.


Thanks


----------



## BudmanTX (May 12, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> The results. Big Purple
> View attachment 4563776


Yum...  

Have to agree with curious there bout where it belongs...

More in my pipe, but that thread is good..


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 12, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Yum...
> 
> Have to agree with curious there bout where it belongs...
> 
> More in my pipe, but that thread is good..


Point me the way to go home! And thanks. Nice knowing the time and energy I put into my ladies is gonna be appreciated.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 12, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Point me the way to go home! And thanks. Nice knowing the time and energy I put into my ladies is gonna be appreciated.


I would appreciate it, at the beach, with a fishing line in the water at the 3rd sand bar...js


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 12, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> ABSOLUTELY. once I eat and feel “full” forget doing anything but napping or sleeping. I turn into a sloth. If I do eat throughout the day it’s something like nuts (lol).


I ate 2 slices of steak and that’s it lol. now I’m making spaghetti gonna smash the whole fuckin pot lol.


----------



## SSGrower (May 12, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Bump it up a bit JJ.
> 
> How about "trim resort" or "manicure get-away".
> It's all in the presentation.


The B&B idea was shot down last year but seriously I went to trim jail once, vowed never to go back. I'm not hard like that.

45 min and done thats how I like it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 12, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Damit...
> 
> Love the pan btw, got a few of those myself.
> 
> Peppers or jalapenos? Saw the green bits.


Jalapenos & holy crap that stuff is fantastic.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 12, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Jalapenos & holy crap that stuff is fantastic.


Thumbs up mate...

Yeah I had to edit this....one word...cannabutter..enjoy


----------



## doublejj (May 12, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> The B&B idea was shot down last year but seriously I went to trim jail once, vowed never to go back. I'm not hard like that.
> View attachment 4563859View attachment 4563860
> 45 min and done thats how I like it.


Congratulations you have passed phase 1 of the bud trimmers assessment and selection process....
*THE 12-WEEK TRAINING PROGRAM*
The Ranger Bud Trimmer Assessment and Selection Program will present you with a set of physical and mental challenges that will push you to the limit. It’s important to be as prepared as possible. The 75th Ranger Regiment recommends you complete the following 12-week training routine before you begin BTASP.
*BEFORE YOU BEGIN*
Before you dive into the program, take a week to test yourself to see where you stand and what you need to improve.

Day 1: Army Physical Fitness Test + max number of chin-ups
Day 2: Five-mile run for time
Day 3: 15-meter swim in ACUs and boots with LCE and dummy rifle.
Day 4: 12-mile road march, carrying 45 pound ruck for time.

Spend the rest of the week doing light cardio and recovery stretching.

*Warm-up Drills (Before each workout)*

Complete the following drills before each workout:
*3-5 repetitions each:*

Calisthenics
Bend and reach
Around the World
Squats
Windmill
Leg Whips
Balance and Reach, Rearward
Pushup-rotations
Squat-Reach-Jump
Movement Drills
Side-step Lunge
Corkscrew Lunge
Walking Lunge
Walking Bend
Verticals
Laterals
Crossovers
Shuttle run
*Cool Down Drills*
Complete the following drills after each workout in order to decrease your heart-and respiratory rate to resting levels.

Mountain Climber Stretch
Seated Hip Rotations
Quadriceps Stretch
Posterior Hip Stretch
Scorpion
Rotational Spine Stretch
Prone Press
Prayer Stretch
Hip Flexor Stretch
Hamstring Stretch
2-part Gastroc-Soleus Stretch
Pectoralis Stretch
See you at Graduation Parade....


----------



## doublejj (May 13, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Well shit.
> View attachment 4563719


Trim retreat is the perfect environment to work thru these kinds of issues.....


----------



## tyler.durden (May 13, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> ABSOLUTELY. once I eat and feel “full” forget doing anything but napping or sleeping. I turn into a sloth. If I do eat throughout the day *it’s something like nuts (lol).*


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 13, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Howdy friend, sooo glad to meet you. Have I ever told you about our trim retreat?....


 Bubba on the to do list tonight


----------



## doublejj (May 13, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Bubba on the to do list tonight
> View attachment 4563920


some may qualify for OCS upon completion of the Assessment and Selection program....trim camp needs trainers too....


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 13, 2020)

1 jar down. Probably 2-3 more to go. Didn’t find the barf pheno again . But I’ll search again in fall/winter.These buds smell sweet/chemical. Plumber said it smelled like a gas leak in the garage at first whiff.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 13, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> 1 jar down. Probably 2-3 more to go. Didn’t find the barf pheno again . But I’ll search again in fall/winter.These buds smell sweet/chemical. Plumber said it smelled like a gas leak in the garage at first whiff.View attachment 4563921


Plumbers know best..


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 13, 2020)

Good morning. Time to get the coffee started. And perhaps a sandwich?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 13, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Good morning. Time to get the coffee started. And perhaps a sandwich?View attachment 4564151


Got one last night as well.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 13, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Got one last night as well.


Got this mother fucker right now. Jumped up on the couch when I startled it. Was tryna sneak between me legs. . They were scratching at the new drain. After that i think it turned into a mission to find water source. I haven’t slept. They jumped on my wife because she had a water bottle in the bed with her. She’s been up with me ever since lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I think I found the thread where we were discussing it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That link logs me out when I click it. 

Too funny, were you being @Indagrow when you were posting all the girly pics?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 13, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Got this mother fucker right now. Jumped up on the couch when I startled it. Was tryna sneak between me legs. . They were scratching at the new drain. After that i think it turned into a mission to find water source. I haven’t slept. They jumped on my wife because she had a water bottle in the bed with her. She’s been up with me ever since lol


Not laughing at you man but that shit will startle the shit out of you! LOL

Ever hear of a ermine? 

Super cute right? 2 years ago we had a mouse problem in the winter.....well my wife said she thought it was bigger like a rat. And one day I was getting a fire going in the basement I swear I saw a rat.......fast forward to about 4am. I woke up to what I thought was someone banging a cookie pan. I remember thinking "guess I'm gonna find a rat". Well this ermine was dragging a dead rat across some forced hot air ducts. It looked at me like it'd fuck my shit up if I took its food. I talked with the local game warden and he said I was lucky LOL said I'd see it for a few days and probably never again. They come in and kill everything and store the dead bodies in their burrows.......stock pile them. Didn't have mice.....or chipmunks or squirrels that summer. Mean little fuckers!


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 13, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Good morning. Time to get the coffee started. And perhaps a sandwich?View attachment 4564151


Ummmm, what kind of sandwich? 

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Ummmm, what kind of sandwich?
> 
> SH420


RLT


----------



## Bareback (May 13, 2020)

I ordered shoes on the internet. I really hope this works out.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 13, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I ordered shoes on the internet. I really hope this works out.


It won't... it never does.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 13, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I ordered shoes on the internet. I really hope this works out.





Laughing Grass said:


> It won't... it never does.


I always have to order online. Most stores don’t carry 14. And if they do it’s always some expensive uncomfortable shit. I got a couple pairs of pumas from Famousfootwear.com and they fit nice.


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I always have to order online. Most stores don’t carry 14. And if they do it’s always some expensive uncomfortable shit. I got a couple pairs of pumas from Famousfootwear.com and they fit nice.


My son wears 18s. He found more than one pair at Ross Dress for Less. Requires frequent checks, which may be a while while it’s prudent for us to sit out this phase of the pandemic.


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It won't... it never does.


I’ve had luck by trying on a given make and model in a mall store. Then I ordered what size fit best. If the prices are close (within ten per cent) I’ll try to bring my custom to the brick&mortar seller.


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That link logs me out when I click it.
> 
> Too funny, were you being @Indagrow when you were posting all the girly pics?


Maybe


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 13, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I always have to order online. Most stores don’t carry 14. And if they do it’s always some expensive uncomfortable shit. I got a couple pairs of pumas from Famousfootwear.com and they fit nice.





cannabineer said:


> My son wears 18s. He found more than one pair at Ross Dress for Less. Requires frequent checks, which may be a while while it’s prudent for us to sit out this phase of the pandemic.


Is 18 a typo? You guys should be listing those shoes for rent on airbnb! I think the only shoes I've successfully ordered online are flip flops, not including ones I've tried on in the store then ordered online for cheaper.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Maybe


lol it seemed really out of character for you.


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is 18 a typo? You guys should be listing those shoes for rent on airbnb! I think the only shoes I've successfully ordered online are flip flops, not including ones I've tried on in the store then ordered online for cheaper.


No Airbnb. Too traumatized from the last eviction.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 13, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Not laughing at you man but that shit will startle the shit out of you! LOL
> 
> Ever hear of a ermine? View attachment 4564166
> 
> Super cute right? 2 years ago we had a mouse problem in the winter.....well my wife said she thought it was bigger like a rat. And one day I was getting a fire going in the basement I swear I saw a rat.......fast forward to about 4am. I woke up to what I thought was someone banging a cookie pan. I remember thinking "guess I'm gonna find a rat". Well this ermine was dragging a dead rat across some forced hot air ducts. It looked at me like it'd fuck my shit up if I took its food. I talked with the local game warden and he said I was lucky LOL said I'd see it for a few days and probably never again. They come in and kill everything and store the dead bodies in their burrows.......stock pile them. Didn't have mice.....or chipmunks or squirrels that summer. Mean little fuckers!


Weasel family (Mustelids), all are ferocious carnivores that fight way above their weight class, culminating in the wolverine. Every few years or so a weasel will stop off at my place and decimate the ground squirrel population, then move on. Watching them at work is amazing.


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol it seemed really out of character for you.


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Weasel family (Mustelids), all are ferocious carnivores that fight way above their weight class, culminating in the wolverine. Every few years or so a weasel will stop off at my place and decimate the ground squirrel population, then move on. Watching them at work is amazing.


And when they’re not in the luxe winter coat, all ya have is a plain old stoat.


----------



## doublejj (May 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> And when they’re not in the luxe winter coat, all ya have is a plain old stoat.
> 
> View attachment 4564354


one of them got in and killed all my chickens last year.....


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Weasel family (Mustelids), all are ferocious carnivores that fight way above their weight class, culminating in the wolverine. Every few years or so a weasel will stop off at my place and decimate the ground squirrel population, then move on. Watching them at work is amazing.


I think the other name for wolverine is glutton. My search for how much one can eat at a sitting hasn’t yielded data.

But I did find other names: skunk bear, carcajou, quickhatch. The last is a corruption of the Cree word for wolverine.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I think the other name for wolverine is glutton. My search for how much one can eat at a sitting hasn’t yielded data.
> 
> But I did find other names: skunk bear, carcajou, quickhatch. The last is a corruption of the Cree word for wolverine.


6000 calories per day. 









Hugh Jackman's Wolverine Diet: Is 6000 Calories And 3 Hours Of Exercise Per Day Sustainable?







www.huffingtonpost.co.uk


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> 6000 calories per day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa that is lumberjack and triathlete territory


----------



## Singlemalt (May 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I think the other name for wolverine is glutton. My search for how much one can eat at a sitting hasn’t yielded data.
> 
> But I did find other names: skunk bear, carcajou, quickhatch. The last is a corruption of the Cree word for wolverine.


Gulo gulo (Latin for glutton). Dunno about meal capacity, but they kill way more than they can eat at a sitting; so perhaps the casual observer stops there and doesn't see the wolverine cache his kill?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 13, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Gulo gulo (Latin for glutton). Dunno about meal capacity, but they kill way more than they can eat at a sitting; so perhaps the casual observer stops there and doesn't see the wolverine cache his kill?


I was just reading they eat moose and caribou. that's nuts!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> My son wears 18s. He found more than one pair at Ross Dress for Less. Requires frequent checks, which may be a while while it’s prudent for us to sit out this phase of the pandemic.


I found a nice pair of pumas for cheap at Ross. Usually those stores have 15-18 but not much 14 lol.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 13, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I found a nice pair of pumas for cheap at Ross. Usually those stores have 15-18 but not much 14 lol.


So, is it true?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 13, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> So, is it true?


I know where you're going with this. . .


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 13, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I know where you're going with this. . .


where's he going?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> where's he going?


absolutely adorable


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 13, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> absolutely adorable


So you're not going to tell me?  

It's the big feet big junk thing right?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> So you're not going to tell me?
> 
> It's the big feet big junk thing right?


Indeed


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Indeed


Emphatically yes


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> So you're not going to tell me?
> 
> It's the big feet big junk thing right?


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was just reading they eat moose and caribou. that's nuts!


They’ll wrassle wolves and hassle bears. They are related to the honey badger.

An’ Honey Badger don’t care.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> They’ll wrassle wolves and hassle bears. They are related to the honey badger.
> 
> An’ Honey Badger don’t care.
> 
> View attachment 4564433


belly rubs soothe the savage beast.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 13, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Indeed


I thought it was some play on puma and the numbers.  At first glance I thought @FresnoFarmer said he found a nice pair of pumps.


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I thought it was some play on puma and the numbers.  At first glance I thought @FresnoFarmer said he found a nice pair of pumps.


Blahnik baby


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I thought it was some play on puma and the numbers.  At first glance I thought @FresnoFarmer said he found a nice pair of pumps.


Can you find a nice pair of pumps in a Size 16?


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Can you find a nice pair of pumps in a Size 16?


At Victor’s Secret


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Blahnik baby
> 
> View attachment 4564447


Nope

Christian Louboutin


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> At Victor’s Secret


At sixteen it's not a secret anymore.


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> At sixteen it's not a secret anymore.


At sixteen it’s a force of nature.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Can you find a nice pair of pumps in a Size 16?


Nice *and *size 16 might be a stretch. They do make them up to size 17  

Make for a trashy airbnb. 





__





X - Large High Heels Up To Size 17


X - Large High Heels Up To Size 17, high heels for men, cross dresser shoes and drag queens. Plus size womenâ€™s high heels shoes



www.heelsforyou.com


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nice *and *size 16 might be a stretch. They do make them up to size 17
> 
> Make for a trashy airbnb.
> 
> ...


Ever see this? Cute.


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 13, 2020)

Hung a new purchase. HLG 260 3000k dimmed all the way down 24 inches from the canopy. Same lux as my seedling light at 4 inches. Deciding what size pot to transplant into.


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Hung a new purchase. HLG 260 3000k dimmed all the way down 24 inches from the canopy. Same lux as my seedling light at 4 inches. Deciding what size pot to transplant into.


Nice, did this ^^ belong in @neosapien 's stimulus check thread?


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Nice, did this ^^ belong in @neosapien 's stimulus check thread?


Good question.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> belly rubs soothe the savage beast.


If he wanted to, he could part that gal out in 2 min


----------



## Singlemalt (May 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nice *and *size 16 might be a stretch. They do make them up to size 17
> 
> Make for a trashy airbnb.
> 
> ...


How come the men's womens shoes are 4-5 times cheaper than women's shoes?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Ever see this? Cute.
> 
> View attachment 4564461


No I haven't seen the film yet. I've been to the live theater production twice at Mirvish. I have a soft spot for drag queens.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 13, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> If he wanted to, he could part that gal out in 2 min


Then he couldn't have belly rubs. 



Singlemalt said:


> How come the men's womens shoes are 4-5 times cheaper than women's shoes?


They're made of plastic and glued together.


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> How come the men's womens shoes are 4-5 times cheaper than women's shoes?


It does rather suggest that men are 4x as bad at recognizing what matters than women.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Nope
> View attachment 4564448
> Christian Louboutin


Oh I've heard all about those race cars.......


----------



## DarkWeb (May 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> They're made of plastic and glued together.


The men?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 13, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> The men?


if I remember my nursery rhymes correctly they're made of snips and snails and puppy dog tails


----------



## DarkWeb (May 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> if I remember my nursery rhymes correctly they're made of snips and snails and puppy dog tails


Always said if it looks perfect......was probably built that way...


----------



## Joedank (May 13, 2020)

@Bobby schmeckle you know about new glory brewing? Best beer in America imo . 
I accomplished getting my order from them !


----------



## Bartender_in_ny (May 13, 2020)

420God said:


> What did you do today that you're proud of? Something at work, home, school, personal achievement, etc...
> 
> 
> Today I had gravel dropped off and I put in a new driveway. It was a lot of work but I got it done quicker than I thought I would.


Well waited for UPS Amazon got my vivosun 2 x 4 x 60 tent what lwightmare I had by myself with that material plus the directions what's the directions blow their wrong to the polls are marked wrong but I found that out on YouTube thank God I'm new to this I'm an old 61 year old drunk sober 16 months feel great so I got the 10 up I watch some video on YouTube and thank God the guy said make sure the zippers on top then you flip the whole thing over way easier then they're stupid ridiculous directions


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 13, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> if I remember my nursery rhymes correctly they're made of snips and snails and puppy dog tails


Well if you don’t put some ceramic armor and carbon fiber in the mix, many modern men will get their feelies annoisily crimped.


----------



## raratt (May 13, 2020)

Pulled some weeds this morning. Took advantage of the cool cloudy sleeping weather and took a nap. Porterhouse thawing on the stove and the beer shelf is full. Buds and suds in a bit.


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4564666


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 13, 2020)

Joedank said:


> @Bobby schmeckle you know about new glory brewing? Best beer in America imo .
> I accomplished getting my order from them !View attachment 4564651


well, I know what I'm ordering. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Joedank (May 13, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> well, I know what I'm ordering. Thanks!!!!


They are out of Sacramento and are killing the beer game ubahdank and granddaddy burps are epic weed smelling and tasting beers . Since your near the area go to new moon grocery in Tahoe city and pick em up in person! That drive around emerald bay ! Oh shit so sweet!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 13, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> So, is it true?


According to all the chicks I’ve been with. 



Laughing Grass said:


> I thought it was some play on puma and the numbers.  At first glance I thought @FresnoFarmer said he found a nice pair of pumps.


Oh it’s pumped. Check yo check dms


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> They’ll wrassle wolves and hassle bears. They are related to the honey badger.
> 
> An’ Honey Badger don’t care.
> 
> View attachment 4564433


In Maliseet/Passamaquoddy they're called a Laksok or Luksok for "a very malicious character in old stories".


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (May 13, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Wut up man. I’m good I guess. Been better lol. My shit burned down in the Camp Fire, just getting fired back up. You guys still blowing shit up down there?


Whats new Aero? Been awhile. That same campfire hit me hahaha.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 13, 2020)

So I’ve been thinking about this @curious2garden since @Laughing Grass and I are the 2 borderline personality Cases here and we are also the 2 that seem to really really enjoy posting pictures of ourselves. Does BPD intersect with narcissistic personality? Lol.


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> So I’ve been thinking about this @curious2garden since @Laughing Grass and I are the 2 borderline personality Cases here and we are also the 2 that seem to really really enjoy posting pictures of ourselves. Does BPD intersect with narcissistic personality? Lol.


LOL nope it's the spectrum from NPD.


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> So I’ve been thinking about this @curious2garden since @Laughing Grass and I are the 2 borderline personality Cases here and we are also the 2 that seem to really really enjoy posting pictures of ourselves. Does BPD intersect with narcissistic personality? Lol.


I think I got twelve out of ten on the borderline test
~shrieks self-piteously~

~then slyly folds the result sheet together with a simply stellar narcissism score~


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2020)

@Bobby schmeckle you accomplished getting me the girls! Birthday Cake, Wedding Cake and Special Occasion, which do I self first?

Thank you for bending the weather to your will. It helps to know an @420God


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4564767
> @Bobby schmeckle you accomplished getting me the girls! Birthday Cake, Wedding Cake and Special Occasion, which do I self first?
> 
> Thank you for bending the weather to your will. It helps to know an @420God


Id self that wedding cake first. It’s absolutely fantastic.


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Id self that wedding cake first. It’s absolutely fantastic.


I'll get a table's worth cloned and do a large reversal  take a little longer but more seeds ;D

Any pics of her finished?


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'll get a table's worth cloned and do a large reversal  take a little longer but more seeds ;D
> 
> Any pics of her finished?


I've got a lone clone shipper leftover 
Self the WC and hit Biscotti? I just took cuts a couple days ago.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 13, 2020)

I got this abused mother out of storage and started to acclimatize to sunlight. A little yellowing from "drought pruning" and minimum nute input to retard growth. 5-7 days days and she is full blown animal again. And after all the flack over my topping technique. HA HA! I again ask how many pros have the audacity, let alone experience to do this? Not being a Richard. Enough people have been for me in defense of their better than thou methods. Moral being: It's a weed. It grows without human input. Come back to reality and get over the hype. Or should I say your self? Arrogance, ignorance and greed are destroying our hobbyist community and world.


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I've got a lone clone shipper leftover
> Self the WC and hit Biscotti? I just took cuts a couple days ago.


I'd say YES unfortunately we were 100 just before the mailing and will be way over 100 until at least October. Keep it alive and I'll send you a WC or you can send me a Biscotti or we could swap when it cools.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'll get a table's worth cloned and do a large reversal  take a little longer but more seeds ;D
> 
> Any pics of her finished?


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4564795View attachment 4564796


----------



## DarkWeb (May 13, 2020)

Oh man!


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'd say YES unfortunately we were 100 just before the mailing and will be way over 100 until at least October. Keep it alive and I'll send you a WC or you can send me a Biscotti or we could swap when it cools.


Absolutely. Wow, a 100. Pheww. That is hot! I'm still running my furnace at night, though hub jumped in the lake the other day. He does it every year as soon the ice goes out, He claims it keeps him young but from the look on his face, I do question his conviction. Bet his inverted testees do too


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Absolutely. Wow, a 100. Pheww. That is hot! I'm still running my furnace at night, though hub jumped in the lake the other day. He does it every year as soon the ice goes out, He claims it keeps him young but from the look on his face, I do question his conviction. Bet his inverted testees do too


100 is spring we spend about 3 months at 118-120, Mojave Desert. Even the rattlesnakes get pissy.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> 100 is spring we spend about 3 months at 118-120, Mojave Desert. Even the rattlesnakes get pissy.


80 and I'm in the basement with the AC. That temp range is insane. Is it what my CC starters are missing? Slow at 85F. TY


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Absolutely. Wow, a 100. Pheww. That is hot! I'm still running my furnace at night, though hub jumped in the lake the other day. He does it every year as soon the ice goes out, He claims it keeps him young but from the look on his face, I do question his conviction. Bet his inverted testees do too


It is an old deep drive. “Hold my beer and watch this.” The oucher the test, the clanker the testes.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 13, 2020)

I did the Polar Bear dip in college (into the Atlantic in mid Feb) but at least we had warming tents and medics on scene. Talk about nippy. I could've dialed rotary phone with mine.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 13, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I did the Polar Bear dip in college (into the Atlantic in mid Feb) but at least we had warming tents and medics on scene. Talk about nippy. I could've dialed rotary phone with mine.


Did those dips for charity in my twenties in Lake MI and Superior. Hot tub to swimming pool is as close as I'll ever come to that again.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> 100 is spring we spend about 3 months at 118-120, Mojave Desert. Even the rattlesnakes get pissy.


I. Would. Kill. Motherfuckers. 

55-60 degrees is my happy zone. Anything above 72 and I’m complaining about how hot it is.


----------



## raratt (May 13, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Talk about nippily.


fify


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I. Would. Kill. Motherfuckers.
> 
> 55-60 degrees is my happy zone. Anything above 72 and I’m complaining about how hot it is.


Anything below 72 and I’m like “fuckin told you now LOOK at this frostbite”


----------



## DarkWeb (May 13, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I. Would. Kill. Motherfuckers.
> 
> 55-60 degrees is my happy zone. Anything above 72 and I’m complaining about how hot it is.


Same here I turn into a total bitch..at that point I'm only good at sitting in the shade with a drink.


----------



## raratt (May 13, 2020)

I can hang to about 105, after that I hide in AC. Luckily (?) my trips to SW Asia ended up being in the fall.


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Same here I turn into a total bitch..at that point I'm only good at sitting in the shade with a drink.


So do I which makes me question my husband's sanity in moving here when he allegedly knew me.


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Same here I turn into a total bitch..at that point I'm only good at sitting in the shade with a drink.


Alcohol is very good at evaporative cooling.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 13, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> According to all the chicks I’ve been with
> 
> Oh it’s pumped. Check yo check dms


Nice pics! do your friends call you tripod?


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> I can hang to about 105, after that I hide in AC. Luckily (?) my trips to SW Asia ended up being in the fall.


I'll say it, 10% humidity. I'd slit my throat in 110 and 90% humidity.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 13, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4564795View attachment 4564796


Holy crap, yummy


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2020)

Behold a lesbian cock tease!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> 100 is spring we spend about 3 months at 118-120, Mojave Desert. Even the rattlesnakes get pissy.


Summer here hits 100 in June to August, surprised that last one I did outside made it through to early August. With humidity 110 to 115...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 13, 2020)

I guess now they do


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'll say it, 10% humidity. I'd slit my throat in 110 and 90% humidity.


Motorcycle memories: 112 in California and no problem.
98 in east Texas and wut? hallucinations.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 13, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> So I’ve been thinking about this @curious2garden since @Laughing Grass and I are the 2 borderline personality Cases here and we are also the 2 that seem to really really enjoy posting pictures of ourselves. Does BPD intersect with narcissistic personality? Lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Motorcycle memories: 112 in California and no problem.
> 98 in east Texas and wut? hallucinations.


Pretty much, southern Texas is worse. Coastal areas not that bad...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 13, 2020)

Holy shit Mrs budmantx just asked me where is my seeds. Wtf. Gotta love her...even though my name changes quickly...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'll say it, 10% humidity. I'd slit my throat in 110 and 90% humidity.


Walk around wearing a cyclone fan only lol. In Nashville it feels like that in the summer. Or should a say....*clears throat• summuh.


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Pretty much, southern Texas is worse. Coastal areas not that bad...


This was between Victoria and Beeville


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was a joke! There obviously weren't any pics.


Oh don’t mind me; I’m a bit parboiled.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was a joke! There obviously weren't any pics.


Oh shit they didn’t go through? Lemme resend


----------



## doublejj (May 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> I can hang to about 105, after that I hide in AC. Luckily (?) my trips to SW Asia ended up being in the fall.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> This was between Victoria and Beeville


My old stomping grounds. Used to head to port lavaca for fishing and Rockport from that area.


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Oh shit they didn’t go through? Lemme resend


Do avail yourself of my remarkably affordable referee services


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Oh don’t mind me; I’m a bit parboiled.


Speaking of which is Paulie still talking to you in english?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Do avail yourself of my remarkably affordable referee services


She's right. You are WRONG. Get over it. That's on the house. Hope it keeps you in yours.


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Speaking of which is Paulie still talking to you in english?


I read some of his musings back to him and he was unimpressed.
Must be my thick accent.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 13, 2020)

Did an awesome 9 mile downhill ride today (friends wife shuttled is to the top)


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> She's right. You are WRONG. Get over it. That's on the house. Hope it keeps you in yours.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 13, 2020)

For some reason I'M happy I hit the ignore button on him


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> I can hang to about 105, after that I hide in AC. Luckily (?) my trips to SW Asia ended up being in the fall.


After working in a warehouse with 5 huge ovens and extruders I adapted to 115-120. Fuckin boots, jeans and shirt drenched for 12 hrs a day 6 days a week. Plus the lab coat, hot gloves, hot sleeves, hood, and hardhat/faceshield we had to wear when scraping out the die or going into the big ass ovens to fix a line break. We would start sweating balls in the toolbox talk before we even fire up the extruders haha. End of the day you could tell who busted their ass on the line because they got a huge salt ring on their shirt when clocking out.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 13, 2020)

doublejj said:


>


@raratt looks like your number 1 with someone


----------



## 420God (May 13, 2020)

WI supreme court ruled the governor overstepped his authority so all bars opened immediately. I accomplished going to one!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 13, 2020)

420God said:


> WI supreme court ruled the governor overstepped his authority so all bars opened immediately. I accomplished going to one!
> View attachment 4564882


Just be careful mate, trying times now, have fun


----------



## Aeroknow (May 13, 2020)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Whats new Aero? Been awhile. That same campfire hit me hahaha.


What the fuck is up bro!

Don’t tell me a fire fucked you up too!

Shit. I got burned down. Then my daughter just barely got spared from the Cave Fire in Santa Barbara, but still got screwed from it. She is living in a trailer on my new property along with me and my trailer lol.

Good news though. I just cropped out 17-18lbs off a third of my new growroom  built a 2000sqft shop with 12’ ceilings.  starting my house right now. Wish i could blow the whole shop up but power


----------



## raratt (May 13, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> @raratt looks like your number 1 with someone


@doublejj I understand why. We only had one day on Guam where it was really bad, 100 + equal humidity. Stopped in Dhahran once at O dark 30 and I swear it was still 120 with 98% humidity. Luckily (?) we were stationed in the middle of the desert where there was minimal humidity.


----------



## 420God (May 13, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Just be careful mate, trying times now, have fun


Not one case reported in my area. The whole state should've never been shut down, it's only in certain larger cities and all the hospitals have been ready for over a month.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 13, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4564868
> Did an awesome 9 mile downhill ride today (friends wife shuttled is to the top)


How did you get such a big Bob Ross backdrop?


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> How did you get such a big Bob Ross backdrop?


Happy little trees


----------



## Joedank (May 13, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4564868
> Did an awesome 9 mile downhill ride today (friends wife shuttled is to the top)


Flume trail? Rim trail? Whatever That looks sweet?!?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 13, 2020)

420God said:


> Not one case reported in my area. The whole state should've never been shut down, it's only in certain larger cities and all the hospitals have been ready for over a month.


This shit is weird...city closest 2k, county next to me 89...and I am like wtf..

I'll just sit back on my porch and have a smoke..


----------



## raratt (May 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Happy little trees


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 13, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Flume trail? Rim trail? Whatever That looks sweet?!?


Part of the rim trail


----------



## BudmanTX (May 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Happy little trees


It's fun getting stoned to him...Happy little trees...weeee..


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4564905


Nope, that's not you, I'd have seen your facial hair.


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Part of the rim trail


No, I can't say it. I need 1 more glass of that Chardonnay (@GreatwhiteNorth ) knows which one LOL


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> No, I can't say it. I need 1 more glass of that Chardonnay (@GreatwhiteNorth ) knows which one LOL


The Anal rim trail?


----------



## Aeroknow (May 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4564905


----------



## Aeroknow (May 13, 2020)

Lol. Looking back through my photos to find that bob ross meme. This is a screenshot of it and other crappy pics in that album


----------



## raratt (May 13, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Lol. Looking back through my photos to find that bob ross meme. This is a screenshot of it and other crappy pics in that album
> View attachment 4564923


Nice run from the sluice.


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> The Anal rim trail?


le Cornhole Corniche


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> Nice run from the sluice.


I feel like “grandmas sluice box” would be a good name for a band.


----------



## raratt (May 13, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I feel like “grandmas sluice box” would be a good name for a band.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> Nice run from the sluice.


that was from around 20 buckets on a creek that ran through the property on the Oregon House growhouse i had


----------



## Joedank (May 13, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> that was from around 20 buckets on a creek that ran through that Oregon House growhouse i had


Can I ask howmuch that gold is worth? It looks like $1500 worth to me but that number has zero basis in reality. lol it sure is perty though


----------



## Aeroknow (May 13, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Can I ask howmuch that gold is worth? It looks like $1500 worth to me but that number has zero basis in reality. lol it sure is perty though


mmmmmm...... maybe 3-4 penny weight? Can’t remember. 1 ounce of gold is 18.3 pennyweights.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 13, 2020)

This is going to be a lot of work.


----------



## Joedank (May 13, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> This is going to be a lot of work.
> View attachment 4564937


8 pennyweights? @ aeroknow


----------



## doublejj (May 13, 2020)

Joedank said:


> 8 pennyweights? @ aeroknow


about a pound....


----------



## Aeroknow (May 13, 2020)

doublejj said:


> about a pound....


About 292 pennyweights


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 13, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> mmmmmm...... maybe 3-4 penny weight? Can’t remember. 1 ounce of gold is 18.3 pennyweights.


That's avoirdupois weight

There's 20dwt to a troy ounce which is handy


----------



## Aeroknow (May 14, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> That's avoirdupois weight
> 
> There's 20dwt to a troy ounce which is handy


You know what, I actually knew that but googled it before I posted so I wouldn’t look like an idiot but I guess it backfired lol.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 14, 2020)

I've had yet another fan up and die on me. This time it stopped oscillating. I took it apart and the plastic piece arm was broke.
They're Hurricane 16" wall mount. Three of the four have either stopped oscillating or stopped working all together. I'm frustrated from searching online.

What does everyone use?

Edit - I'm not too concerned about price as long as they move air and are durable. I'm thinking I should go with metal over plastic? The reviews for all are very mixed.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 14, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I've had yet another fan up and die on me. This time it stopped oscillating. I took it apart and the plastic piece arm was broke.
> They're Hurricane 16" wall mount. Three of the four have either stopped oscillating or stopped working all together. I'm frustrated from searching online.
> 
> What does everyone use?
> ...


can you fabricate a metal arm and substitute it for the plastic arm?

Edit: How many of those 3 stopped altogether? If 2 then I'd not get that brand anymore


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 14, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> can you fabricate a metal arm and substitute it for the plastic arm?


I wish. That's above my pay grade.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 14, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I've had yet another fan up and die on me. This time it stopped oscillating. I took it apart and the plastic piece arm was broke.
> They're Hurricane 16" wall mount. Three of the four have either stopped oscillating or stopped working all together. I'm frustrated from searching online.
> 
> What does everyone use?
> ...


I went with those same piece of shit cheap fans in this new build because of budget and i’m not sure what fans i’ll replace them with. How long did yours last before they failed?

I’ll usually get around a year outta the cheap fans


----------



## jerryb73 (May 14, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Oh shit they didn’t go through? Lemme resend


File was too big.....


----------



## DarkWeb (May 14, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I wish. That's above my pay grade.


Got a pic of it?


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 14, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Got a pic of it?





https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00L2L3WUG/ref=emc_b_5_i




when they work, they work good. I had them set to the figure 8 mode on natural, which is like medium speed.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 14, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I went with those same piece of shit cheap fans in this new build because of budget and i’m not sure what fans i’ll replace them with. How long did yours last before they failed?
> 
> I’ll usually get around a year outta the cheap fans


four months and one by one they've failed. I put them last fall, the first went in Feb.
The cheap active airs I replaced them with I'd had going for 3 solid years.


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> This is going to be a lot of work.
> View attachment 4564937


You're fucked  that trim job is gonna hurt.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 14, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> four months and one by one they've failed. I put them last fall, the first went in Feb.
> The cheap active airs I replaced them with I'd had going for 3 solid years.


Wow, that sucks! I don’t have much hope for these new ones now lol.

Had active air ones too. What usually happens to mine first are they don’t blow as much and so i’ll take the front off to help then i’ll replace them. The worst ones I had were those figure 8 ones, can’t remember the name, from Advanced i think, those things straight up blew up. Those red blades after only a couple-few months would just fly apart lmao. Those were bad.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 14, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00L2L3WUG/ref=emc_b_5_i
> 
> 
> View attachment 4565267
> ...


These are the ones i got. No figure 8 ones for me ever again lol.


https://www.amazon.com/Hurricane-Wall-Mount-Fan-Oscillation/dp/B00HXQUUHM


----------



## manfredo (May 14, 2020)

__





Robot or human?






www.walmart.com





I'm running 5 Lasko cheapo Walmart fans and have had great luck with them...Just bought another one of these in the link and have had them 3-4 years with heavy use. Super easy to clean too. I was going to switch to wall fans but like the portability of these.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 14, 2020)

manfredo said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have the floor space in the bloom room for those. I use them in the in the veg room though. Same brand. I like that I can move them around too.

I cant decide so I think I'm going to do a mixture of two metal 18" Air Kings and 2 cheap 16" Active Air or Hurricane. We'll see which ones hold up the longest.


----------



## manfredo (May 14, 2020)

I am sooo pumped....The weather has finally broke here today, in the southern tier of New York!! May 14th, yeah!! Last night was the last freezing night according to the weatherman, and I am wasting no time....Planting some vegy's today! I have squash plants in my grow room that already have little yellow squash on them, lol. Apparently they like the super soil! Also have 2 varieties of tomatoes, cukes, and peas started, and gonna start lettuce & spinach in the ground. Oh and I have a tray of flowers started too! And with any luck, a bike ride later on...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 14, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00L2L3WUG/ref=emc_b_5_i
> 
> 
> View attachment 4565267
> ...


I think he meant the broken piece


----------



## manfredo (May 14, 2020)

Yeah the "new" Hurricane figure 8 models have a reputation for early failure...I almost bought some til I read the reviews


----------



## Dreaming1 (May 14, 2020)

harvest time. Creme&Cheese, Astro Snaps, Killer Grape 2, Mendo Breath Bx, Goji OG x Agent Orange, Nikah. 
Multi strain runs are fun. Being able to pull a full single strain run of the known good stuff, is the only thing better.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 14, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00L2L3WUG/ref=emc_b_5_i
> 
> 
> View attachment 4565267
> ...


I mean the broken arm.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 14, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I think he meant the broken piece


I thought about that after I posted, lol


DarkWeb said:


> I mean the broken arm.


Let me see if I can gather the pieces (I threw most of it away already)
Or I'll just take the blades off again and snap of pic of where it was located.
It still works, but doesn't oscillate.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 14, 2020)

I started clearing the shitty lower growth and opening up the center. 

The large blue saucers are custom. 
(Tin snips work great on kiddie pools.)


----------



## raratt (May 14, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> The large blue saucers are custom.
> (Tin snips work great on kiddie pools.)


Sounds like something I would do. I can't believe how much $$ they want for a freakin plastic plant tray.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 14, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> This is going to be a lot of work.
> View attachment 4564937


Are you using your new black dog light in that garden?


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you using your new black dog light in that garden?


Yep, I'm running the big dog and 3 platinum units. The platinums are running at half power "veg" mode and only pull 250 watts each.

During my last grow I was way too reactive with nutes and there was always a problem somewhere. 
This time I went with relatively hot organic soil and it has kept all the girls happy so far. 

This morning I noticed that the biggest plants are starting to show N and Mg deficiencies on lower growth, so a Ca deficiency is probably on the way.
Gonna start boosting the soil with nutrient tea. 
Since I just flipped em, I'll go with bat guano, insect frasss, epsom, and a little alfalfa. 

Anyone else do a slow flip? 
Went from 18/6 to 16/8 a week ago and this week I'm at 14/10, which should make em start flowering. 
Next week I'll go to 12/12.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 14, 2020)

manfredo said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just got two more of these for my south greenhouse.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 14, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Just got two more of these for my south greenhouse. View attachment 4565426


^^ this - only my cheap fan is a different brand. 

It cost $20 and has been going strong for a year!
(The little storage unit has wheels and has proven to be very handy.)


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 14, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> ^^ this - only my cheap fan is a different brand.
> View attachment 4565429
> It cost $20 and has been going strong for a year!
> (The little storage unit has wheels and has proven to be very handy.)


They even last outdoor during the super dry summer and super moist winter.


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2020)

manfredo said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had really good luck with the too.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> Sounds like something I would do. I can't believe how much $$ they want for a freakin plastic plant tray.


Its crazy how much they want for those. I found the basins that go under washing machines work just as well and are about a quarter of the cost. Another friend of mine bought 4x4 black crate liners from Tractor Supply for around the same cost. He drilled some holes and turned them into nice drain to waste tables.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 14, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yep, I'm running the big dog and 3 platinum units. The platinums are running at half power "veg" mode and only pull 250 watts each.
> 
> During my last grow I was way too reactive with nutes and there was always a problem somewhere.
> This time I went with relatively hot organic soil and it has kept all the girls happy so far.
> ...


That's the light I _*really*_ wanted when I first started but it wasn't in the budget. Some of their harvest videos are absolutely insane, like 1640 grams from 1000 watts. 

I've never heard of anything other than 12/12 for flower, but I don't have a lot of experience. Is there potential for more stretching than you'd normally have at 12/12?


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's the light I _*really*_ wanted when I first started but it wasn't in the budget. Some of their harvest videos are absolutely insane, like 1640 grams from 1000 watts.
> 
> I've never heard of anything other than 12/12 for flower, but I don't have a lot of experience. Is there potential for more stretching than you'd normally have at 12/12?


I flower under 10/14. I didn't see any weight loss when I made the switch. If there were diminished returns, I didn't notice 

I also veg under 16/8. 

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 14, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I flower under 10/14. I didn't see any weight loss when I made the switch. If there were diminished returns, I didn't notice
> 
> I also veg under 16/8.
> 
> SH420


Is that ten hours darkness? Weird I didn't know you could manipulate that. I veg at 20/4 because my basement is too cold for young plants.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's the light I _*really*_ wanted when I first started but it wasn't in the budget. Some of their harvest videos are absolutely insane, like 1640 grams from 1000 watts.
> 
> I've never heard of anything other than 12/12 for flower, but I don't have a lot of experience. Is there potential for more stretching than you'd normally have at 12/12?


I'm hoping the gradual transition to flower will reduce stress -- and also decrease stretch since I'm going to be maxed out soon. 
Lots of experiments going on this round, and it's not without risk.

Pretty sure the black dog is putting out a lot of UV-B. 
Not sure why they used green LEDs. Maybe so they could call it "full spectrum"?
Platinum also includes green and orange. 

Weird.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 14, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm hoping the gradual transition to flower will reduce stress -- and also decrease stretch since I'm going to be maxed out soon.
> Lots of experiments going on this round, and it's not without risk.
> 
> Pretty sure the black dog is putting out a lot of UV-B.
> ...


How tall are they now? That is weird, looking at your pic one page back I'd swear you're running $100 amazon lights and not a $2,000+ commercial grow light. You can't argue with the results! Is this your first grow with it?


----------



## Dreaming1 (May 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's the light I _*really*_ wanted when I first started but it wasn't in the budget. Some of their harvest videos are absolutely insane, like 1640 grams from 1000 watts.
> 
> I've never heard of anything other than 12/12 for flower, but I don't have a lot of experience. Is there potential for more stretching than you'd normally have at 12/12?


On one of the Potcast episodes (maybe Nspecta? Or Ghost?) They talked about longer dark periods. 11 hrs light/13 hrs dark. And the guy being interviewed said that you can get different pheno representations that way than if you ran 12/12. 
Sometimes, when I am done waiting for flower to finish, I will start increasing the dark period every few days. Going to try this during next run though and see what happens.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> How tall are they now? That is weird, looking at your pic one page back I'd swear you're running $100 amazon lights and not a $2,000+ commercial grow light. You can't argue with the results! Is this your first grow with it?


The biggest plants are up to my chin - and I’m 6’1.
The first pic was the black dog only. It pulls1,000w from the smart plug but the light emitted doesn’t look as intense as a couple of platinums running at full power - even tho wattage is almost identical.
— edit —
I’ll take a better pic that shows the lights in about 6 hrs.
Even though the platinum units appear brighter, during my previous run, plants leaned in towards the black dog.
— edit again — 
Light leaks w/smart plugs.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 14, 2020)

Got a couple tomato plants in today. It was 26° just two days ago but the weather doesn't show anything lower than 50's for days going forward.

I dog proofed it, Gypsy likes to walk along the wall.


Gypsy is bored, keeps staring at her phone hoping for a call.

Edit: Stay out of the dirt silly.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is that ten hours darkness? Weird I didn't know you could manipulate that. I veg at 20/4 because my basement is too cold for young plants.


10 on, 14 off.
Veg - 16 on, 8 off.

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 14, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> The biggest plants are up to my chin - and I’m 6’1.
> The first pic was the black dog only. It pulls1,000w from the smart plug but the light emitted doesn’t look as intense as a couple of platinums running at full power - even tho wattage is almost identical.
> — edit —
> I’ll take a better pic that shows the lights in about 6 hrs.
> ...


They're gonna be huge when they're done! Does the light from the black dog feel hotter than the platinums? I guess you can't trust your eyes in this case.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 14, 2020)

Dreaming1 said:


> On one of the Potcast episodes (maybe Nspecta? Or Ghost?) They talked about longer dark periods. 11 hrs light/13 hrs dark. And the guy being interviewed said that you can get different pheno representations that way than if you ran 12/12.
> Sometimes, when I am done waiting for flower to finish, I will start increasing the dark period every few days. Going to try this during next run though and see what happens.


On my last grow I harvested on a Sunday. When the lights went out on Friday night I unplugged them until harvest on Sunday. I couldn't see any difference between the two days. ymmv



shrxhky420 said:


> 10 on, 14 off.
> Veg - 16 on, 8 off.
> 
> SH420


An you don't notice any difference between that and 12/12? that's just over 18% difference and would be a pretty decent cost savings over a two month flower period.


----------



## ismann (May 14, 2020)

Tried out the Linx Eden vape last night... got ripped.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> They're gonna be huge when they're done! Does the light from the black dog feel hotter than the platinums? I guess you can't trust your eyes in this case.


Not sure if one feels hotter than the other but I'll check. 
They might have IR diodes but I really have no idea. 

It looks like the platinum units have lenses that focus light, whereas the black dog is wide open and has much broader dispersal. 
They seem to compliment each other well and this crop should be a better test than the first.


----------



## lokie (May 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> I can hang to about 105, after that I hide in AC. Luckily (?) my trips to SW Asia ended up being in the fall.


Best I could do was 50c at the pool.






Marriott Hotel Zamalek in Cairo, Egypt 

Being stoned helped.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> On my last grow I harvested on a Sunday. When the lights went out on Friday night I unplugged them until harvest on Sunday. I couldn't see any difference between the two days. ymmv
> 
> 
> 
> An you don't notice any difference between that and 12/12? that's just over 18% difference and would be a pretty decent cost savings over a two month flower period.


I know someone on this site that was flowering 8 on, 16 off and he was killing it. He did say at 8 hrs he noticed some diminishing returns.

SH420


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 14, 2020)

lokie said:


> Best I could do was 50c at the pool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fiddy cent?


----------



## raratt (May 14, 2020)

Picked up a seedling of this type of grape tomato today, I have no idea where to fit it into the garden but I'll figure it out. A neighbor was giving away the ones that she couldn't sell. Edit: Atomic Grape.


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 14, 2020)

Smoked some of this and didn't do much after other than eat, drink and chat with the fine folk here.


----------



## manfredo (May 14, 2020)

My back is broken again, but the garden is planted! If half of it makes it I'll have vegy's coming out of my ying yang. It's going to be a frozen pizza and Advil opium night tonight fo sho


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 14, 2020)

I think youtube just crashed...every dam video is unavailable


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 14, 2020)

Made some rat traps for the garage.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 14, 2020)

Hopefully I can get em all. I got the idea a long time ago but never actually made it.


----------



## SSGrower (May 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is that ten hours darkness? Weird I didn't know you could manipulate that. I veg at 20/4 because my basement is too cold for young plants.


A fellow Canadian of yours did lots of leg work on this.




__





My 8hr flowering experiment


Ok so im not sure if anyone else had attempted to actually try this new lighting schedule or if anyone read the article. Anyhow in skunks feb/march issue there was an article on alternative lighting schedules and i was very curious if their is any validity to it and figure the best way to find...



rollitup.org





g/kw-hr crushes 12/12

Personally I have done a number of schedules 10/10 showed the most drastic phenotype variation, smaller calyx tighter buds, smaller structure. This plant will flower in a number of conditions.


----------



## SSGrower (May 14, 2020)

@Chunky Stool meant to say I have done gradual transition too regular interval reduction over 14-30 days. IMO it can mitigate stretch. Not sure if the step down approach you used will have same result.

GFL trimming that mess!! LOL


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 14, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Made some rat traps for the garage.View attachment 4565752


You ever read the book "The Loop" ??


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 14, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> You ever read the book "The Loop" ??


Haven’t got to that one. Any good?


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you using your new black dog light in that garden?


I've been looking at those. But we aren't getting stimulated like the Canadians.


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 14, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Haven’t got to that one. Any good?


Yeah it's a great book! The trap you made is mentioned in it.


----------



## Joedank (May 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> Picked up a seedling of this type of grape tomato today, I have no idea where to fit it into the garden but I'll figure it out. A neighbor was giving away the ones that she couldn't sell. Edit: Atomic Grape.
> View attachment 4565696


I grew those last year and am growing them again thus year. 
I really enjoyed the flavor. Raw and charred they are really good


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 15, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I know someone on this site that was flowering 8 on, 16 off and he was killing it. He did say at 8 hrs he noticed some diminishing returns.
> 
> SH420





SSGrower said:


> A fellow Canadian of yours did lots of leg work on this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neat. It does look like he got a little bit more stretch than normal, but I didn't read the entire thread, was more looking at the photos. I'm only on my fifth grow and still learning lots, so I'm not ready to start experimenting with things I don't fully understand yet. Any place that I can save time or money really appeal to me tho.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I went with those same piece of shit cheap fans in this new build because of budget and i’m not sure what fans i’ll replace them with. How long did yours last before they failed?
> 
> I’ll usually get around a year outta the cheap fans


Imo it’s all about Air King fans.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 15, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I've been looking at those. But we aren't getting stimulated like the Canadians.


Lol I don't feel very stimulated. We've gotten just over $3,000 CAD since the beginning of April... Not really we, I don't qualify for any stimulation


----------



## Aeroknow (May 15, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Imo it’s all about Air King fans.





Bobby schmeckle said:


> Imo it’s all about Air King fans.


Air Kings! That’s the brand I was trying to remember. That’s the brand I had most of in my growrooms in paradise. The white ones. They good.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol I don't feel very stimulated. We've gotten just over $3,000 CAD since the beginning of April... Not really we, I don't qualify for any stimulation


So, your girlfriend is doing all the stimulating for you? 

Tell us more...


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 15, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Made some rat traps for the garage.View attachment 4565752


What's in the buckets? 
Looks like used motor oil.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 15, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> What's in the buckets?
> Looks like used motor oil.


Ding! Ding! Ding! You got it!  Make sure the bitches don’t get out. I caught 2 with glue traps this morning so far


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 15, 2020)

Cleaned up a couple more plants before lights out. @Laughing Grass - this is my current config

I pulled a few smaller plants out so I’m going to leave one light off.
Full power with 3 lights should be around 2,000w.

@Bobby schmeckle that tall plant on the right is a whitesnake/blackberry.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 15, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Cleaned up a couple more plants before lights out. @Laughing Grass - this is my current config
> View attachment 4566543
> I pulled a few smaller plants out so I’m going to leave one light off.
> Full power with 3 lights should be around 2,000w.
> ...


That's a lot of light! Are you planning on supercropping to control the height? I don't envy all the trimming you're going to have to do.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's a lot of light! Are you planning on supercropping to control the height?


Yep, a couple got supercropped today -- including the whiteshake/blackberry. 

This morning I also treated them for thrips/mites using a tip from @curious2garden (spinosad root drench).


----------



## manfredo (May 15, 2020)

And just like that, summer is here. Doing yard work in shorts, bought some pork country style ribs for later on the grill, and taking a vape break. It snowed a few days ago, lol. Life is good ATM!

I'm gonna have to steal a few immature buds though...I'm down to scratch & shake...and some bubble hash as my savior. Last night I was vaping a bowl and dumped it out with a big yuck....I thought I accidentally put something nasty in there...Yeah, I did...bunk!

The Katsu Black Lime Bubba is looking mighty fine, and has out sugared all the others by a long shot....2 or 3 strains are looking awesome. I'm a nervous Nellie looking for hermies and any signs of ...dare I say it...powdery mildew. So far, so good!! I have 2 full weeks minimum before the first of them are ready though. Watching my temps and humidity like a hawk!


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 15, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yep, a couple got supercropped today -- including the whiteshake/blackberry.
> 
> This morning I also treated them for thrips/mites using a tip from @curious2garden (spinosad root drench).


jeez it doesn't look like you have much room left for them to stack, especially the big one on the right.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> jeez it doesn't look like you have much room left for them to stack, especially the big one on the right.


I can get another 12"or so by hanging the blackdog directly on ceiling hooks, but it would no longer be adjustable. 
It's a heavy fucker. 

Maybe I should just do it tonight before things get crowded...


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yep, a couple got supercropped today -- including the whiteshake/blackberry.
> 
> This morning I also treated them for thrips/mites using a tip from @curious2garden (spinosad root drench).


I accidentally did the same LOL a few of the males got blown over by a fan, knocking over some of the ladies with them. I repotted everyone into larger pots and killed the boys.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> jeez it doesn't look like you have much room left for them to stack, especially the big one on the right.


You’d be surprised (or maybe not wink wink) how much some of these ladies enjoy heavy bondage sessions. I bend, snap, pull, tie down and spank my plants- and they love me for it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 15, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I can get another 12"or so by hanging the blackdog directly on ceiling hooks, but it would no longer be adjustable.
> It's a heavy fucker.
> 
> Maybe I should just do it tonight before things get crowded...


Is that going to be enough?



Bobby schmeckle said:


> You’d be surprised (or maybe not wink wink) how much some of these ladies enjoy heavy bondage sessions. I bend, snap, pull, tie down and spank my plants- and they love me for it.


When I first started I was under the impression that any stress will cause them to grow balls. Now I'm merciless with striping, bending and tucking. The only plant to grow a lot of balls on me was one that didn't have any training.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is that going to be enough?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s weird. One plant you can look at wrong and balls sprout, another plant you can gang rape and pee on her and she’s fine. Go figure.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 15, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> It’s weird. One plant you can look at wrong and balls sprout, another plant you can gang rape and pee on her and she’s fine. Go figure.


lol gang rape and pee! That's what my plants have been missing.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 15, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> It’s weird. One plant you can look at wrong and balls sprout, another plant you can gang rape and pee on her and she’s fine. Go figure.


Truth! 
And clones seem to be less hermie-prone than the original seed plants, so culling before running a clone could be a mistake.

“High” complexity makes it extra fun.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol gang rape and pee! That's what my plants have been missing.


----------



## raratt (May 15, 2020)

Washed all the silver wear that my POS dishwasher likes to leave soap splooge on. Have I mentioned GE dishwashers suck? I think I might make a hot ham and cheese for dinner with the ham I smoked and seasoned. Beer shelf is full. Buds and suds time.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> Washed all the silver wear that my POS dishwasher likes to leave soap splooge on. Have I mentioned GE dishwashers suck? I think I might make a hot ham and cheese for dinner with the ham I smoked and seasoned. Beer shelf is full. Buds and suds time.


Since me and the ex split. I’ve been the dishwasher


----------



## raratt (May 15, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Since me and the ex split. I’ve been the dishwasher


I'm about to divorce this machine...I wonder if the appliance delivery guys will take a pile of mangled metal back with them.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm about to divorce this machine...I wonder if the appliance delivery guys will take a pile of mangled metal back with them.


Put it at the street where I’m at and it’s gone same day guaranteed.


----------



## raratt (May 15, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Put it at the street where I’m at and it’s gone same day guaranteed.


I could put it in the shipping box, that should work...lol.


----------



## Bareback (May 15, 2020)

I put a new sprinkler pump in to water the garden back in March but it’s been wet enough that I haven’t had to use it much, today after throwing some more seeds out I ran it for three hours and I must say it is a great little pump. 1/2 hp red lion from eBay, new old stock for a cool $100 .


----------



## Bareback (May 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> I could put it in the shipping box, that should work...lol.


Repack it for a full refund...... it could work


----------



## raratt (May 15, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Repack it for a full refund...... it could work


I'll just suck it up. That wouldn't work in my world.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 15, 2020)

#4

I already broke its neck


----------



## raratt (May 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> #4
> View attachment 4566937


That's a bigun.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 15, 2020)

#3 was yesterday


----------



## cannabineer (May 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> #4
> View attachment 4566937
> I already broke its neck


----------



## DarkWeb (May 15, 2020)

Good size snake.


----------



## raratt (May 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> #3 was yesterday


You cut the rattles off? Make good earrings...lol.


----------



## Bareback (May 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'll just suck it up. That wouldn't work in my world.


Yeah I only kidding, I bought a Bosch Ascenta when I needed a new one a few years ago and I have been pleased with it, if you haven’t picked one out yet....it’s worth looking into.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> That's a bigun.


Still, hella small bro. Had 4 rattles. Hella small for 4 rattles. 
That video of the one in folsom you emailed me are the ones i was used to growing up in ben lomand AND up in the hills above Almaden.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> You cut the rattles off? Make good earrings...lol.


No. My other budy from around here asked if i did that and no. Fuck that. Severe the head. Throw body over the fence. Dispose properly of the head. That’s all i got time for lol


----------



## Aeroknow (May 15, 2020)

Mother fucker! Right by my daughters trailer. They got 3 dogs


----------



## raratt (May 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Still, hella small bro. Had 4 rattles. Hella small for 4 rattles.
> That video of the one in folsom you emailed me are the ones i was used to growing up in ben lomand AND up in the hills above Almaden.


Hard to tell size without a boot or something next to it, it looked fat anyway.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Still, hella small bro. Had 4 rattles. Hella small for 4 rattles.
> That video of the one in folsom you emailed me are the ones i was used to growing up in ben lomand AND up in the hills of Almaden.


Only 4? Damn that thing looks fat. I've gotten older ones than that.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 15, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Only 4? Damn that thing looks fat. I've gotten older ones than that.


They are small as fuck on my new property. Same exact rattler that usually would be like 4’ long and 3” fat if 4 yrs old


----------



## raratt (May 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Mother fucker! Right by my daughters trailer. They got 3 dogs


Someone up in De Sable found one going across the gravel road on the way into my parents house. The SOB stretched all the way across the road and was a green color for camo up there.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> Someone up in De Sable found one going across the gravel road on the way into my parents house. The SOB stretched all the way across the road and was a green color for camo up there.


Everywhere but on this property they’re bigger bro. I don’t get it


----------



## jerryb73 (May 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Everywhere but on this property they’re bigger bro. I don’t get it


Does their size have anything to do with venom? Like is it pretty much the same getting bit by a 3’ as apposed to a 6?


----------



## Aeroknow (May 15, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Does their size have anything to do with venom? Like is it pretty much the same getting bit by a 3’ as apposed to a 6?


Oh yeah dude. That’s why the babies scare me more.
They don’t inject as much venom, but what venom they inject is way more potent. Plus you can’t hear their rattles 
Can’t really say if these smaller rattlers(same exact species as the others around here in norcal)have the same punch year compared to year as the “regular” ones though. Def don’t want to find out lmao
I would imagine though that the larger the rattler, larger the head, larger the amount of venom injected. I dunno


----------



## Singlemalt (May 15, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Does their size have anything to do with venom? Like is it pretty much the same getting bit by a 3’ as apposed to a 6?


yeah. The only thing I've heard (don't know if its true) was that the younger they are the more potent the venom. It's pretty bad stuff either way.


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 15, 2020)

Working at the PT non-profit.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 15, 2020)

Got 25 before stopping count last year. 4 so far this year. 

Imo it’s like comparing the covfefe19 deaths so far to a yearly death rate of the flu.
I killed like 30++ of those little mother fuckers last year


----------



## ismann (May 15, 2020)

http://imgur.com/doquwwn


----------



## Aeroknow (May 15, 2020)

Fucking #3 was right here yesterday. Head was just outside the foam shape on the concrete towards the door.


Walking into the shop where my daughter and her boyfriend were trimming. Un fucking believable! The little fucker wasn’t coiled up or anything but still! Either one of them would have walked out of the shop and shit their pants.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Fucking #3 was right here yesterday. Head was just outside the foam shape on the concrete towards the door.
> View attachment 4566993
> 
> Walking into the shop where my daughter and her boyfriend were trimming. Un fucking believable! The little fucker wasn’t coiled up or anything but still! Either one of them would have walked out of the shop and shit their pants.


Holy fuck my shit looks dirty ha! Been playing on the tractor all day.
Btw this is the same hand in different lighting


----------



## raratt (May 15, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> yeah. The only thing I've heard (don't know if its true) was that the younger they are the more potent the venom. It's pretty bad stuff either way.


I heard the babies can't control the amount of venom they inject, so they are worse. Could be an old wives tale. Util they shed the first time they just have a button, so no rattling.


----------



## Bareback (May 15, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> yeah. The only thing I've heard (don't know if its true) was that the younger they are the more potent the venom. It's pretty bad stuff either way.


The way it was explained to me was that the little ones will hit you with everything they have but the more mature ones will only give you a little to send you on your way unless they intend on killing you ( like a prey item ) but I don’t know if those people actually knew that for sho or if it’s just a way of explaining something. I personally don’t know enough to say either way.

We did a job near Valdosta Ga and would commonly in counter 8’ plus 12-16 rattle count snakes , big fat mofos. This place was only about 1-2 hour drive from JerryB and Too Larry . And then years later I did another job in Russell co. Al. about 15 minutes outside of Fort Bennington Ga. were we killed over a 100 in one summer but not one was over 4’ and most were less than 3’ , both swamps though.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> I heard the babies can't control the amount of venom they inject, so they are worse. Could be an old wives tale. Util they shed the first time they just have a button, so no rattling.


They taught us their venom is more potent when i was growing up. Quail hollow elementary. I’m not sure if it’s legit, but it sure did scare the fuck out of us.
I got some stories growing up lemme tell you. Lots of big ass rattlers. I lived right on the border of redwoods and sand dunes.


----------



## crisnpropa (May 15, 2020)

ismann said:


> http://imgur.com/doquwwn


Love her silky black hair and the obvious. Reminds me of an ex girlfriend from Sao Paulo Brazil. Just perfect.


----------



## raratt (May 15, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> Love her silky black hair and the obvious. Reminds me of an ex girlfriend from Sao Paulo Brazil. Just perfect.


Too much junk in the trunk for me, I like ones that fit my hands better...lol.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> Too much junk in the trunk for me, I like ones that fit my hands better...lol.


I’d eat that.
But gauranteed, that chick is prob only like 25yo max. That shit is gonna be some cottage cheese here soon. Which is ok dont get me wrong. I mean shit, i just felt the juice in the bowl with my balls in my trailer toilet  fucked up getting old


----------



## raratt (May 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I’d eat that.
> But gauranteed, that chick is prop only like 25yo max. That shit is gonna be some cottage cheese here soon.


AND twice as wide after one kid...lol.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> #4
> View attachment 4566937
> I already broke its neck


Now that I think of it.....rats aren’t so bad lol.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 15, 2020)

Lots of rabbits here. Like, lots!


----------



## raratt (May 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> @raratt
> Google Hihn road. I grew up at the top of it. Literaly the border of the scotts valley sand dunes and the redwoods(across the street)
> Dude, the kings were bigger than these rattlers. I dont get it?


I have no idea, maybe the smaller ones move on to where there is more food later?


----------



## raratt (May 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Lots of rabbits here. Like, lots!


Jack rabbits?


----------



## Aeroknow (May 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have no idea, maybe the smaller ones move on to where there is more food later?


A little wabbit right now by the batter boards


----------



## Aeroknow (May 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> Jack rabbits?


Cotton tails


----------



## raratt (May 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> A little wabbit right now by the batter boards
> 
> View attachment 4567046


I would rather gut a deer than a rabbit, they stink bad.


----------



## Bareback (May 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Fucking #3 was right here yesterday. Head was just outside the foam shape on the concrete towards the door.
> View attachment 4566993
> 
> Walking into the shop where my daughter and her boyfriend were trimming. Un fucking believable! The little fucker wasn’t coiled up or anything but still! Either one of them would have walked out of the shop and shit their pants.


Yesterday a black racer between 4-5’ was about that close to my front door when the wife went out and she never saw it but she saw me and asked, so I told her the truth. “ it won’t hurt you honey but it will make you hurt yourself “ I don’t like to kill them I said ,,, I don’t mind she said,,,,,, run you bastard run for your life. Ne’s usually in the back but look like he was chasing a chipmunk who was probably trying to get inside to get away. 

At aero know.... do you have an arthritic conditions , my finger nails look just like yours and my rumotalijest said I had psycho some kinda bs arthritis that gives me fits with my feet and elbows ...... I’m in a shit load of pain now ,,,, if you have had it checked great if not than get it checked but ask Annie frist,


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Holy fuck my shit looks dirty ha! Been playing on the tractor all day.
> Btw this is the same hand in different lighting
> View attachment 4566996


I have those same bins stacked up like that and I believe mine are filled with the same thing yours are. lol.

Also, I still call my coffee me "covfefe" lol


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I’d eat that.
> But gauranteed, that chick is prob only like 25yo max. That shit is gonna be some cottage cheese here soon. Which is ok dont get me wrong. I mean shit, i just felt the juice in the bowl with my balls in my trailer toilet  fucked up getting old


I'd totally let that chick pee on me.


----------



## raratt (May 15, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Yesterday a black racer between 4-5’ was about that close to my front door when the wife went out and she never saw it but she saw me and asked, so I told her the truth. “ it won’t hurt you honey but it will make you hurt yourself “ I don’t like to kill them I said ,,, I don’t mind she said,,,,,, run you bastard run for your life. Ne’s usually in the back but look like he was chasing a chipmunk who was probably trying to get inside to get away.
> 
> At aero know.... do you have an arthritic conditions , my finger nails look just like yours and my rumotalijest said I had psycho some kinda bs arthritis that gives me fits with my feet and elbows ...... I’m in a shit load of pain now ,,,, if you have had it checked great if not than get it checked but ask Annie frist,


Reptiles and my wife are a no-go. She has a phobia from when she was little and other kids chased her with walnut worms.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 15, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Yesterday a black racer between 4-5’ was about that close to my front door when the wife went out and she never saw it but she saw me and asked, so I told her the truth. “ it won’t hurt you honey but it will make you hurt yourself “ I don’t like to kill them I said ,,, I don’t mind she said,,,,,, run you bastard run for your life. Ne’s usually in the back but look like he was chasing a chipmunk who was probably trying to get inside to get away.
> 
> At aero know.... do you have an arthritic conditions , my finger nails look just like yours and my rumotalijest said I had psycho some kinda bs arthritis that gives me fits with my feet and elbows ...... I’m in a shit load of pain now ,,,, if you have had it checked great if not than get it checked but ask Annie frist,


Im def gonna have arthritis bro. But have an excuse.
Started the day transplanting 48 plants from 5x5’s to 5gal pots. I was playing in dirt all day. Moved allot of dirt also on the tractor. Also built these three raised beds and filled them with some bomb ass soil. Not sure when i dirtied my fingernails but it’s like i could have done it any day this week lol.

We got all kinds of fruits and veggie starts(has to be organic because my hippie daughter)


----------



## Aeroknow (May 15, 2020)




----------



## raratt (May 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> all kinds of fruits and veggie starts(has to be organic


To feed the rabbits with?


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> I would rather gut a deer than a rabbit, they stink bad.


Dunno.
I hunt with a modern rifle and deer juice is nasty. 

Also makes a much bigger mess.


----------



## raratt (May 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4567051


Things like lettuce, beets, peas, and celery work better for me in the winter, it gets too hot in the summer. Turnips and garlic work well then also.


----------



## raratt (May 15, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Dunno.
> I hunt with a modern rifle and deer juice is nasty.
> 
> Also makes a much bigger mess.


I do also, it's the smell from them that gets to me.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 15, 2020)

Due to my self imposed posting limit, i only have one more post i can do tonight.


----------



## raratt (May 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> A little wabbit right now by the batter boards
> 
> View attachment 4567046


----------



## BudmanTX (May 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> #4
> View attachment 4566937
> I already broke its neck


That's a fat sucker....yum...butter, garlic yum...it's a munchie thing...want rain hang it on your fence, old wives tale...sometimes works


----------



## raratt (May 15, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> That's a fat sucker....yum...butter, garlic yum...it's a munchie thing...want rain hang it on your fence, old wives tale...sometimes works


Supposed to rain Sun-Mon anyway.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 15, 2020)

Raining here now and tomorrow, heavy storms coming through now...dogs going nutz


----------



## SSGrower (May 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Neat. It does look like he got a little bit more stretch than normal, but I didn't read the entire thread, was more looking at the photos. I'm only on my fifth grow and still learning lots, so I'm not ready to start experimenting with things I don't fully understand yet. Any place that I can save time or money really appeal to me tho.


Although he was able to shorten flower times by a few days, I dont think there is much money to be saved by doing it, reason being the schedule needs more sq. ft. to produce an equal amount of bud, space is expensive. Still he was over 1g/w wich some struggle with even using todays leds. I think 8/10 would be interisting to see though.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 15, 2020)

Damn the light show is awesome....


----------



## Aeroknow (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Singlemalt (May 15, 2020)

Speaking of jack rabbits, I used to have lots of them in my area. Haven't seen any in 2 yrs, still tons of cotton tails though. How about the rest of you Cali boys, still seeing them?


----------



## Aeroknow (May 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> Things like lettuce, beets, peas, and celery work better for me in the winter, it gets too hot in the summer. Turnips and garlic work well then also.


What else do you recommend for this time of year?
Fruits and veggies


----------



## raratt (May 15, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Speaking of jack rabbits, I used to have lots of them in my area. Haven't seen any in 2 yrs, still tons of cotton tails though. How about the rest of you Cali boys, still seeing them?


Still plenty around here, and ground squirrels


----------



## Singlemalt (May 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> Still plenty around here, and ground squirrels


yeah, ground squirrels are like ants; lot's of them every where


----------



## raratt (May 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> What else do you recommend for this time of year?


Corn, peppers of any kind, tomatoes, zucchini or any squash, watermelon sometimes. Radishes, carrots if they are in early. Tomatillos cilantro.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> Corn, peppers of any kind, tomatoes, zucchini or any squash, watermelon sometimes. Radishes, carrots if they are in early. Tomatillos cilantro.


Right on.
1 of those 4x8 raised beds is gonna be all me. I want the biggest veggies you can grow. I don’t give a fuck if the seeds or starts are not “organic”

Any recommendations? I‘M looking for some super big GMO stuff


----------



## raratt (May 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Right on.
> 1 of those 4x8 raised beds is gonna be all me. I want the biggest veggies you can grow. I don’t give a fuck if the seeds or starts are not “organic”
> 
> Any recommendations? I‘M looking for some super big GMO stuff


I usually just grab stuff from Ace from the nurseries. I have 4' tall hog fence tomato cages and they reach the top and hang to the ground. When it gets really hot they stop producing much the pollen dries out or something.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Right on.
> 1 of those 4x8 raised beds is gonna be all me. I want the biggest veggies you can grow. I don’t give a fuck if the seeds or starts are not “organic”
> 
> Any recommendations? I‘M looking for some super big GMO stuff


Corn, squash, zucchini, and tomatoes, rotate for melons and such. Also look into fresh seasoning if that helps.


----------



## Metasynth (May 15, 2020)

Bought a Volvo today.


Singlemalt said:


> Speaking of jack rabbits, I used to have lots of them in my area. Haven't seen any in 2 yrs, still tons of cotton tails though. How about the rest of you Cali boys, still seeing them?


yup, i see 'em


----------



## raratt (May 15, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Bought a Volvo today.


I broke a telephone pole with one, I lived.


----------



## doublejj (May 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I’d eat that.
> But gauranteed, that chick is prob only like 25yo max. That shit is gonna be some cottage cheese here soon. Which is ok dont get me wrong. I mean shit, i just felt the juice in the bowl with my balls in my trailer toilet  fucked up getting old


What did the old ladies right tit say to the left tit?.....if we don't get some support soon people with think we're nuts......


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> #4
> View attachment 4566937
> I already broke its neck


A teenager


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Holy fuck my shit looks dirty ha! Been playing on the tractor all day.
> Btw this is the same hand in different lighting
> View attachment 4566996


Clean your fingernails, please.


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> I heard the babies can't control the amount of venom they inject, so they are worse. Could be an old wives tale. Util they shed the first time they just have a button, so no rattling.


That's correct


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Bought a Volvo today.
> 
> yup, i see 'em


You have a kid, it makes sense


----------



## sarahJane211 (May 16, 2020)

Did some prepping .......
Bought a 1000w Solar charger/inverter and 100AH battery so if the grid goes I'll still be able to run entertainment and lighting.
Also got a survival water straw/bag purifier which should be good for 5,000 litres.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 16, 2020)

Well I’ll be damned:








Are baby rattlesnakes really more dangerous than adults? — The Asclepius Snakebite Foundation


Contrary to popular belief, the bite of a baby rattlesnake is almost always far less serious than the bite of an adult rattlesnake. The notion that baby rattlesnakes cannot control the quantity of venom injected is one of those myths that is so often repeated as fact, yet it been disproven




www.snakebitefoundation.org


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 16, 2020)

Put down mulch. Need to get more stakes and start trellising the melons in pots and Armenian cuke in the herb bed.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 16, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Well I’ll be damned:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting read. Thanks. They could be nonvenomous and I’m still not their friend. Lol


----------



## Bah-humbug (May 16, 2020)

I toked, watched Rick and Morty, cleaned my garage and did maintenance on my laser cutters. Now to continue on toking.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 16, 2020)

Bah-humbug said:


> I toked, watched Rick and Morty, cleaned my garage and did maintenance on my laser cutters. Now to continue on toking.
> 
> View attachment 4567501


Obviously more than a hobby, very nice set-up; care to show some examples of your work? Thanks


----------



## Bah-humbug (May 16, 2020)

I use it for both work and hobbies. These are some of the things I made for myself. It’s a replica nes out of wood. Has a raspberry pi, an nfc reader, and I can play it on the tv by inserting one of the wooden cartridges in. Most complex thing I’ve made other than build the laser itself.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 16, 2020)

Wow!! Excellent


----------



## SSGrower (May 16, 2020)

Bah-humbug said:


> I use it for both work and hobbies. These are some of the things I made for myself. It’s a replica nes out of wood. Has a raspberry pi, an nfc reader, and I can play it on the tv by inserting one of the wooden cartridges in. Most complex thing I’ve made other than build the laser itself.
> View attachment 4567509View attachment 4567510View attachment 4567511


Interisting but does your grow look like @dstroy 's?





Edit, seriously fucking awesome though looks like the nes is 1/2 scale?


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> I would rather gut a deer than a rabbit, they stink bad.


Ever skin a coyote! Talk about stink!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 16, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Ever skin a coyote! Talk about stink!


Try skinning a 10' Brown bear that's been rolling in salmon guts all summer.


----------



## Bah-humbug (May 16, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Wow!! Excellent


Thanks. It was 90% weed and 100% hard work.


SSGrower said:


> Interisting but does your grow look like @dstroy 's?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s the same scale as the nes classic edition but with all the details of the original Nintendo. The tray works, you open the lid insert the wooden cart and push it to click down then push power and the raspberry pi inside scans what game it is and it starts the game. It was 90% weed and 100% Hard work. Took me a few days to finish the shell but I took me about two months to figure out how to make it work and actually play games.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 16, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Try skinning a 10' Brown bear that's been rolling in salmon guts all summer.


Whatever. Try going into the bathroom after I'm done.



SH420


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 16, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Try skinning a 10' Brown bear that's been rolling in salmon guts all summer.


Was waiting for you to chime in when people got to talking about skinning animals lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 16, 2020)

Bah-humbug said:


> I use it for both work and hobbies. These are some of the things I made for myself. It’s a replica nes out of wood. Has a raspberry pi, an nfc reader, and I can play it on the tv by inserting one of the wooden cartridges in. Most complex thing I’ve made other than build the laser itself.
> View attachment 4567509View attachment 4567510View attachment 4567511


Nice work bud.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 16, 2020)

Also just released 5000 green lacewing larvae. Hopefully that helps control spider mites and all the prey that the mantises won’t bother eating. Mantises are mainly to control cricket/grasshopper population. They do a great job.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 16, 2020)

Got rid of a jeep today  but I got a new to me pretty decent shape 4x4 quad to help with work around the property


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2020)

Bah-humbug said:


> I use it for both work and hobbies. These are some of the things I made for myself. It’s a replica nes out of wood. Has a raspberry pi, an nfc reader, and I can play it on the tv by inserting one of the wooden cartridges in. Most complex thing I’ve made other than build the laser itself.
> View attachment 4567509View attachment 4567510View attachment 4567511


Nicely done


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 16, 2020)

Been pretty busy lately, not that it's a bad thing.

Put in 17 pepper plants, thought I had 18 so I'll have to pick one up for the extra hole.



Found more hollow plastic clothes line and dog proofed it a little.
Gypsy is mostly behaving anyway. Blue is staying inside, doesn't like warmer afternoon temps.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 16, 2020)

What else did I accomplish? I guess harvesting c99 donkey dicks. Sugar leaves started dying off. Caught all but one before the bud actually started to mold. Buds are super fuckin sticky and fruity. Makes my panties moist.


----------



## manfredo (May 16, 2020)

I need want a dog again...but I don't miss having to vacuum ALWAYS! Gypsy looks like a sweety! What breed??

Well I am resting my back today...I managed to get some rotted out landscape timbers replaced yesterday, just before torrential rains hit. I thought for sure my veggies I just put out would be wiped out but they all survived. My poor cukes turned white though...Sun bleached I presume. 

Just ordered a gallon of blackstrap molasses and a couple new pair of Fiskars...For June trim camp. I can't wait to try some of these new flavors!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 16, 2020)

Bah-humbug said:


> I toked, watched Rick and Morty, cleaned my garage and did maintenance on my laser cutters. Now to continue on toking.
> 
> View attachment 4567501


I don't see any grow lights.


----------



## Bah-humbug (May 16, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I don't see any grow lights.


I’m drying at the moment


----------



## Bareback (May 16, 2020)

I’m making chorizo mac and cheese with fried pork chops and green beans for dinner. The Mac and cheese may be top five most unhealthy dishes I make but wow what a way to go.


----------



## Bareback (May 16, 2020)

Ohh my goodness. ( drops mic )


----------



## Metasynth (May 16, 2020)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 4567819
> Ohh my goodness. ( drops mic )


I see you couldn't resist sticking your dick in it... A fine choice, Sir, a fine choice.


----------



## manfredo (May 16, 2020)

I never heard of chorizo mac and cheese and googled it....Looks like some awesome stuff!

I slow cooked barbecued pork ribs on the grill last night and they were awesome...first of the season. A few left, and a scoop of that chorizo mac and cheese would top it off just fine!! Been on a bubble hash kick the past few days and I have super munchies!!

Edited to say even better with fried pork chops probably!!  I'm fried, does that count?


----------



## Bareback (May 16, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I never heard of chorizo mac and cheese and googled it....Looks like some awesome stuff!
> 
> I slow cooked barbecued pork ribs on the grill last night and they were awesome...first of the season. A few left, and a scoop of that chorizo mac and cheese would top it off just fine!! Been on a bubble hash kick the past few days and I have super munchies!!
> 
> Edited to say even better with fried pork chops probably!!  I'm fried, does that count?


Boom there you go.


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2020)

I'm making fried catfish, corn on the cob, and some tater tots. I know, it should be hush puppies but I'm lazy.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2020)

You guys are making my munchies go into overload here.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm making fried catfish, corn on the cob, and some tater tots. I know, it should be hush puppies but I'm lazy.


Jalapeno cornbread?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Jalapeno cornbread?


Your really not helping...lol


----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2020)

Well finally got my trailblazer started. Been battling fleas, the war is in it's first day, I shall over come...Little bastards..


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Jalapeno cornbread?


Don't have the peppers, or milk.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2020)

Any one has any ideas on the flea prob i am having I am all ears, like to eradicate the little bastards quick..


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Any one has any ideas on the flea prob i am having I am all ears, like to eradicate the little bastards quick..


Sevin dust?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2020)

Bought 3 of those today at the feed store, used the first today.....

Also bought some demon wp powder, which you mix with water and a spray with a sprayer....kinda hoping with the combination it will do the trick..

Always looking for other options though, my dog was covered, got him out and flea dipped and washed up....he feels better now..


----------



## cannabineer (May 16, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Any one has any ideas on the flea prob i am having I am all ears, like to eradicate the little bastards quick..


a hot soapy shower


----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> a hot soapy shower


The plan right after I finish this bowl...


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Bought 3 of those today at the feed store, used the first today.....
> 
> Also bought some demon wp powder, which you mix with water and a spray with a sprayer....kinda hoping with the combination it will do the trick..
> 
> Always looking for other options though, my dog was covered, got him out and flea dipped and washed up....he feels better now..


You are supposed to be able to use Sevin dust on a dog without harm also.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> You are supposed to be able to use Sevin dust on a dog without harm also.


I have heard that, just don't want him to have a bad reaction, if I have to, I have to..


----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2020)

My mutt, awesome pooch..can almost chase down a rabbit...Just not quite...he got washed and dipped


----------



## ismann (May 16, 2020)

Ahhh I love this vape. I forgot vaping has a lot more of a delay until it kicks in...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 16, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Any one has any ideas on the flea prob i am having I am all ears, like to eradicate the little bastards quick..


Ever since I started using beneficial nematodes we haven’t had a flea bite. I’ve got to retreat a few areas for fire ants though. The nematodes take care of them too.


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 16, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Ever since I started using beneficial nematodes we haven’t had a flea bite. I’ve got to retreat a few areas for fire ants though. The nematodes take care of them too.


How do you apply it? Do you have to cover a large surface area to get results?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 16, 2020)

dannyboy602 said:


> How do you apply it? Do you have to cover a large surface area to get results?


You can apply by watering can or pump sprayer. I try to cover both the front and backyard with what’s leftover after covering all 3 greenhouses.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Ever since I started using beneficial nematodes we haven’t had a flea bite. I’ve got to retreat a few areas for fire ants though. The nematodes take care of them too.


Might have to into those at the local feed store.


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 16, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> You can apply by watering can or pump sprayer. I try to cover both the front and backyard with what’s leftover after covering all 3 greenhouses.


Outstanding...I love nematodes...I wish more people would use biological control measures for bugs. It helps put the big chemical bastards outta biz and I bet your dogs are happier too.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 16, 2020)

dannyboy602 said:


> Outstanding...I love nematodes...I wish more people would use biological control measures for bugs. It helps put the big chemical bastards outta biz and I bet your dogs are happier too.


They can lay anywhere in the dirt now.


----------



## doublejj (May 16, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Ever since I started using beneficial nematodes we haven’t had a flea bite. I’ve got to retreat a few areas for fire ants though. The nematodes take care of them too.


DE Diatomasious Earth works well too. It's a powder, killls all kinds of insects (including fleas). and its food grade so you can eat it too. They add it to all sorts of animal feeds to kill internal parasites in chickens, cattle, ect....


----------



## BudmanTX (May 16, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> They can lay anywhere in the dirt now.


That's true. I can see the little furrows in the ground I am working with. Thinking about taking and then doin another 7 dust treatment tomorrow.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 16, 2020)

Me and my friend talking about a fictional band. Seemed like stuff you guys would like


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 16, 2020)

doublejj said:


> DE Diatomasious Earth works well too. It's a powder, killls all kinds of insects (including fleas). and its food grade so you can eat it too. They add it to all sorts of animal feeds to kill internal parasites in chickens, cattle, ect....


And you can eat it


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 16, 2020)

doublejj said:


> DE Diatomasious Earth works well too. It's a powder, killls all kinds of insects (including fleas). and its food grade so you can eat it too. They add it to all sorts of animal feeds to kill internal parasites in chickens, cattle, ect....


Szechuan diatomaceous earth


----------



## ismann (May 17, 2020)

I eat diotamaceous earth. Good for ya.


----------



## Bareback (May 17, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4568106
> Me and my friend talking about a fictional band. Seemed like stuff you guys would like


Ohh snap , I was like why hasn’t he put these on atomic squirt


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm making fried catfish, corn on the cob, and some tater tots. I know, it should be hush puppies but I'm lazy.


Do you take vitamins?


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Do you take vitamins?


No.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 17, 2020)

doublejj said:


> DE Diatomasious Earth works well too. It's a powder, killls all kinds of insects (including fleas). and its food grade so you can eat it too. They add it to all sorts of animal feeds to kill internal parasites in chickens, cattle, ect....


I know someone who uses DE on his ranch and has zero flea problems. (Alpacas, cats, dogs, chickens, turkeys, etc)
It's super cheap if you buy it in bulk from a local co-op.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> No.


Gotta keep the machine oiled or it will wear out faster. 

Just sayin'.


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Gotta keep the machine oiled or it will wear out faster.
> 
> Just sayin'.


This machine has about 175K miles on it, smokes a lot and is hard to get started in the morning. Can't do 120 anymore and a couple of bearings are suspect but it still gets me down the road.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> This machine has about 175K miles on it, smokes a lot and is hard to get started in the morning. Can't do 120 anymore and a couple of bearings are suspect but it still gets me down the road.


Sounds like it needs "high" mileage oil.


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sounds like it needs "high" mileage oil.


Salvage title.


----------



## SSGrower (May 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> Salvage title.


Is real sevendust still available? Thought the formula changed in the 80's or something?


@Aeroknow heard you aren't supposed to transplant corn.

But I don't listen well.
Sorry for not giving the appropriate likes/reactions wifi sucks on the deck.


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Is real sevendust still available?


It's still called Sevin dust, don't know if they changed the formula.


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (May 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> It's still called Sevin dust, don't know if they changed the formula.


Sevin was and remains carbaryl. Naphth-1-yl N-methylcarbamate.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 17, 2020)

It is Sunday so I went for a 2.5-3 hr ride on the atv.......shit haven't done that in years! When I came back my wife even said I smelled like I've been riding.......hehe I got a kick out of that. I grew up with bikes......always had a bunch. Sold everything 10 years ago to buy a place. Then I had kids and life got in the way. So happy I can go riding again......I needed it.


----------



## SSGrower (May 17, 2020)

@BudmanTX thanks for the hummers.

An asparagus has popped up, it was 32 last night. Corn transplanted

Nap time.


----------



## Mohican (May 17, 2020)

What kind of strawberries are those?
Are you in CA?


----------



## Mohican (May 17, 2020)

Seascape strawberry:


----------



## SSGrower (May 17, 2020)

Front range of CO borderline of foothills and mtns. 8000ft. 
The larger ones are eversweet smaller are eclair.


Pointing at the eclairs, still in plastic pots have had them in the garage since beginning of march, maybe feb.


----------



## SSGrower (May 17, 2020)

Per the hummer reference. Its a migratory pattern.


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Per the hummer reference. Its a migratory pattern.
> View attachment 4568777


We don't get Ruby Throats here, but we have Annas that are larger all year. The Rufous, Allens, and Black Chinned migrate through in the summer.The Black Chinned have a cool purple throat and are the smallest. (Not my picture)


----------



## doublejj (May 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> We don't get Ruby Throats here, but we have Annas that are larger all year. The Rufous, Allens, and Black Chinned migrate through in the summer.The Black Chinned have a cool purple throat and are the smallest. (Not my picture)
> View attachment 4568831


we have a bunch of hummers on the farm. I will get a few good pics next time


----------



## Mohican (May 17, 2020)

Awesome! I went to HS in Golden and Lakewood. Skied (Winter Park/Mary Jane) and skated (Boulder) my ass off in 78-79.

I had some pineapple strawberries in my Jack Daniel's half barrels. They loved shade only. I had to ignore the garden for a few years and lost them


----------



## SSGrower (May 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> We don't get Ruby Throats here, but we have Annas that are larger all year. The Rufous, Allens, and Black Chinned migrate through in the summer.The Black Chinned have a cool purple throat and are the smallest. (Not my picture)
> View attachment 4568831


Would you know what the copper colored ones would be in my area? Really loud propellers (wings). More rare haven't seen yet at this location. Also if you remember I think the raptors I posted last year were ferringis (sp?) hawks.


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 17, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> @BudmanTX thanks for the hummers.
> 
> An asparagus has popped up, it was 32 last night. Corn transplanted
> View attachment 4568728
> Nap time.


Nice yard!


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 17, 2020)

So far quality time with the wife, coffee, breakfast, bong rips, 7 mile hike.. Lunch is gonna taste so good!


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Would you know what the copper colored ones would be in my area? Really loud propellers (wings). More rare haven't seen yet at this location. Also if you remember I think the raptors I posted last year were ferringis (sp?) hawks.


I'd guess Rufous or Allens.


----------



## SSGrower (May 17, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'd guess Rufous or Allens.


I think rufous sounds right/familiar.


----------



## SSGrower (May 17, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Nice yard!


I love it but watching you and @raratt and @Bareback @Mohican and others gardening for 2 months already is torture.


----------



## SSGrower (May 17, 2020)

On the plus side no rats.

Field mice, voles, snakes and pair of nesting hawks.


----------



## SSGrower (May 17, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> So far quality time with the wife, coffee, breakfast, bong rips, 7 mile hike.. Lunch is gonna taste so good!
> 
> View attachment 4568868


Ahhhh.... big trees.


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Would you know what the copper colored ones would be in my area? Really loud propellers (wings). More rare haven't seen yet at this location. Also if you remember I think the raptors I posted last year were ferringis (sp?) hawks.


Rufous, or Allens, hard to tell them apart. Pic from animalspot.net.


Here is a hawk page, I don't remember the pic, go figure. https://www.audubon.org/field-guide/bird/ferruginous-hawk


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2020)

I cleaned and refilled the hummingbird feeders after the mention of them here, thanks for reminding me. They were nasty.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> I cleaned and refilled the hummingbird feeders after the mention of them here, thanks for reminding me. They were nasty.


All this talk about hummers reminds me it’s been to long Damn quarantine


----------



## lokie (May 17, 2020)

Went up on the parkway for a picnic.


Cloudy but no rain. 

2490 ft.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> @BudmanTX thanks for the hummers.
> 
> An asparagus has popped up, it was 32 last night. Corn transplanted
> View attachment 4568728
> Nap time.


Sweet I have 2 or 3 running around my aloes. One is black and grey, one is red with black that I can tell, the last is bluish from what I can tell. The black and grey one is rather social to me when I am in the garden.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2020)

Well second round of the war is still going.

Finally got my trailblazer rolling got some fresh gas in it, took it for a spin. Runs ok, just need to figure out the miss now. Guess sitting up has taken a toll on her. Next put my scanner on it and squeeze some 134a in it for the a/c. Almost fishing season.


----------



## Bareback (May 17, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> It is Sunday so I went for a 2.5-3 hr ride on the atv.......shit haven't done that in years! When I came back my wife even said I smelled like I've been riding.......hehe I got a kick out of that. I grew up with bikes......always had a bunch. Sold everything 10 years ago to buy a place. Then I had kids and life got in the way. So happy I can go riding again......I needed it.


What kinda quad did you pick up. I just got a new trx420 to replace my old on but I got lucky and fixed it too so just added one more to the fleet for no good reason but whatever I love quads . Also I been trying to get an older xr70r running again after letting it set in basement for ten years and I had it running good this morning but it quit and well that’s it for now maybe I’ll figure it out. Here’s the new one.


----------



## manfredo (May 17, 2020)

Sweet....I have an older Kawasaki 650 Brute Force but mainly use it for plowing snow any more. Use to camp and ride a lot...

A friends kid had a drive by high school grad party today. The graduates boyfriend was there, and he just this week got a small ATV, brand new. He was showing off at the party doing wheelies, and crashed into a car carrier trailer going probably 25-30 mph...broke his wrist and collarbone, messed the atv up bad, and did a number on the trailer...all on his 22nd b-day. Oh and just had started a new job as a truck mechanic and won;t be able to work...Poor kid!! Learned a shitload of lessons real fast today Oh and the cops showed up when the ambulance was called and wrote him tickets, including driving w/o insurance, which is a felony in NY.

I had a good lazy day....did get about a 6 mile bicycle ride in...NY opens up phase 1 in my area tomorrow, which is mainly government businesses and contractors. Phase 2 in 2 weeks and if all goes well, I may be able to get a haircut....IF all goes well!

Memorial Day Weekend coming up next weekend...gonna be a weird one!


----------



## DarkWeb (May 18, 2020)

Bareback said:


> What kinda quad did you pick up. I just got a new trx420 to replace my old on but I got lucky and fixed it too so just added one more to the fleet for no good reason but whatever I love quads . Also I been trying to get an older xr70r running again after letting it set in basement for ten years and I had it running good this morning but it quit and well that’s it for now maybe I’ll figure it out. Here’s the new one. View attachment 4569064


Nice! I ended up with a older arctic cat 500 4x4. It's in pretty decent shape and it has steel running boards and manual trans. I did some shock tuning and little adjustments then went for another ride. Gonna order some minor maintenance stuff this week. And maybe a few other things. The kids loved going for rides.....that alone made it worth it but I also have a plow for it so next winter I'm not gonna be killin my back


----------



## DarkWeb (May 18, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Sweet....I have an older Kawasaki 650 Brute Force but mainly use it for plowing snow any more. Use to camp and ride a lot...
> 
> A friends kid had a drive by high school grad party today. The graduates boyfriend was there, and he just this week got a small ATV, brand new. He was showing off at the party doing wheelies, and crashed into a car carrier trailer going probably 25-30 mph...broke his wrist and collarbone, messed the atv up bad, and did a number on the trailer...all on his 22nd b-day. Oh and just had started a new job as a truck mechanic and won;t be able to work...Poor kid!! Learned a shitload of lessons real fast today Oh and the cops showed up when the ambulance was called and wrote him tickets, including driving w/o insurance, which is a felony in NY.
> 
> ...





manfredo said:


> Sweet....I have an older Kawasaki 650 Brute Force but mainly use it for plowing snow any more. Use to camp and ride a lot...
> 
> A friends kid had a drive by high school grad party today. The graduates boyfriend was there, and he just this week got a small ATV, brand new. He was showing off at the party doing wheelies, and crashed into a car carrier trailer going probably 25-30 mph...broke his wrist and collarbone, messed the atv up bad, and did a number on the trailer...all on his 22nd b-day. Oh and just had started a new job as a truck mechanic and won;t be able to work...Poor kid!! Learned a shitload of lessons real fast today Oh and the cops showed up when the ambulance was called and wrote him tickets, including driving w/o insurance, which is a felony in NY.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the wife and I used to go riding and camping a lot too. Should have a RIU ride lol

That kid is lucky he didn't hurt anyone else.


----------



## ANC (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 18, 2020)

Another dead friend. That makes 7 in the last 2 years. 

Getting tired of this.


----------



## raratt (May 18, 2020)

I guess we had a gully washer early this morning, about quarter to 4. Added up to 1/4 inch in an hour which for around here is pretty impressive, nothing like midwest thunderstorms though. I slept through it of course.
Hopefully the ground will be hard enough so I can cull some peaches today, it's time.


----------



## raratt (May 18, 2020)

ANC said:


>


Boston Boners.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 18, 2020)

Watered everything. Pruned and tied up the tomatoes. Saw that they are fruiting which makes me happy. Harvested some mint to make way for the jack-o-lantern pumpkin plant. Might even go setup my MIL’s garden since it’s cooler today. High is supposed to be 73f.


----------



## Bareback (May 18, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Watered everything. Pruned and tied up the tomatoes. Saw that they are fruiting which makes me happy. Harvested some mint to make way for the jack-o-lantern pumpkin plant. Might even go setup my MIL’s garden since it’s cooler today. High is supposed to be 73f.


I saw last night just before dark that I have little tiny long neck squash which is a little weird because I never seen them bloom.


----------



## ANC (May 18, 2020)

Thought it was a euphemism for a second there.


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> I guess we had a gully washer early this morning, about quarter to 4. Added up to 1/4 inch in an hour which for around here is pretty impressive, nothing like midwest thunderstorms though. I slept through it of course.
> Hopefully the ground will be hard enough so I can cull some peaches today, it's time.


It's raining here right now, @cannabineer?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> It's raining here right now, @cannabineer?


Just pissed a little here; I planted some peppers and squash out in the garden and the soil was dry under the top 3/8 in


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Just pissed a little here; I planted some peppers and squash out in the garden and the soil was dry under the top 3/8 in


It stopped as soon as I posted! It just moistened everything and made the mud puddle up on my car, sigh.


----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> It's raining here right now, @cannabineer?


Lumpy clouds but no rain beards


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 18, 2020)

It was stormy here last night, into the morning. It's nice out now.

I did notice a fallen tree. I'm going on a little bike ride and see

SH420


----------



## raratt (May 18, 2020)

GOES Image Viewer - Center for Satellite Applications and Research - NOAA/NESDIS/STAR


Near real-time publication of GOES-East and GOES-West images from NOAA/NESDIS/STAR




www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov





Edit: Possible thunderstorms this afternoon here.


----------



## manfredo (May 18, 2020)

My main goal for the week...Income tax prep! I always hate doing it, but once I get going it's not terrible...I haven't even talked to my accountant.....ugh!


Bareback said:


> I saw last night just before dark that I have little tiny long neck squash which is a little weird because I never seen them bloom.


Some grow the squash and then the bloom...It is weird how they do that...I hadn't planted squash in a few years and was wondering the same thing but today I had some big old blooms. Not bad for NY on May 18!!


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> It was stormy here last night, into the morning. It's nice out now.
> 
> I did notice a fallen tree. I'm going on a little bike ride and see
> 
> SH420


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2020)

manfredo said:


> My main goal for the week...Income tax prep! I always hate doing it, but once I get going it's not terrible...I haven't even talked to my accountant.....ugh!
> 
> Some grow the squash and then the bloom...It is weird how they do that...I hadn't planted squash in a few years and was wondering the same thing but today I had some big old blooms. Not bad for NY on May 18!!
> View attachment 4569719











Squash Blossoms Stuffed With Ricotta


Talk about flower power. As every gardener knows, late summer brings a bumper crop of zucchini and, better yet, of zucchini blossomsknown in Italy as fiori di zucca. Here, the tender yellow-orange blooms are filled with ricotta, Parmigiano-Reggiano, and mint, then batter-fried. Served alongside...




www.epicurious.com


----------



## Aeroknow (May 18, 2020)

#5

Rudy and my daughters boyfriend were taking dabs
Under the carport. They heard the little bastard. It was like three feet away from their feet lmao. Feisty little one. You could actually hear this one so I wasn’t pissed like i get about the 1yr olds. Cut its head off cleanly. I’ve gotten really good at it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 18, 2020)

Pick up that head with a shovel & pitch it in a fire.
Careful, even dead they still can have a bite reflex.


----------



## Mohican (May 18, 2020)

Maybe they are attracted to the cannabis smoke?


----------



## jerryb73 (May 18, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Maybe they are attracted to the cannabis smoke?


I would have to quit smoking and I never thought I would say that. Lol


----------



## Aeroknow (May 18, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Pick up that head with a shovel & pitch it in a fire.
> Careful, even dead they still can have a bite reflex.


The head goes into a gatorade bottle into the trash. The body gets thrown over the fence


----------



## Afarah.86 (May 18, 2020)

Other snakes will learn the lesson not to cross the fence


----------



## jerryb73 (May 18, 2020)

Afarah.86 said:


> Other snakes will learn the lesson not to cross the fence


His snakes must be slow learners...


----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Maybe they are attracted to the cannabis smoke?


They’re not called weedlesnakes for a reason .:.


----------



## cannabineer (May 18, 2020)

Afarah.86 said:


> Other snakes will learn the lesson not to cross the fence


Snakes are kind of bad with hand-me-down information


----------



## DarkWeb (May 18, 2020)

They taste good. Deep fried snake strips!


----------



## Harvest76 (May 18, 2020)

Cleaned up my basement from 2" of water when my sump decided to freeze up in the middle if the night after a 3" rain.


----------



## doublejj (May 18, 2020)

I hit Costco today. They have moved 1/2 of the registers back to form 2 tiers at checkout with much space between registers now. So registers are now twice as far apart and they have put up plastic barriers around the checkers. Now since they require everyone to wear a mask it is much less crowded. There was plenty of TP and meat and everything....even got my Costco chicken


----------



## DarkWeb (May 18, 2020)

I opened up a freakin "can of worms" demo-ing the other half of the basement........oh fun! It's good I guess.....shit shouldn't be built that way and now I saw it and I'm a meticulous bastard! LOL but how the stairs are held up with 4 toe nails is absolutely nuts. and a joist that was basically floating in the ceiling. Not even gonna talk about the floor drain but I now know a major entry for the mice and it will be gone. I also think I figured out the breaker labeled "Basement ?" fuckers! Ok stoppin there......need a smoke and a beer..........maybe some makers mark.


----------



## Mohican (May 18, 2020)

Home ownership


----------



## doublejj (May 18, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Home ownership





DarkWeb said:


> I opened up a freakin "can of worms" demo-ing the other half of the basement........oh fun! It's good I guess.....shit shouldn't be built that way and now I saw it and I'm a meticulous bastard! LOL but how the stairs are held up with 4 toe nails is absolutely nuts. and a joist that was basically floating in the ceiling. Not even gonna talk about the floor drain but I now know a major entry for the mice and it will be gone. I also think I figured out the breaker labeled "Basement ?" fuckers! Ok stoppin there......need a smoke and a beer..........maybe some makers mark.


I own a 100 year old farm house......plumbing and electric were added after it was built. I found the old septic tank (it's under my chicken coop in the back yard)


----------



## DarkWeb (May 18, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Home ownership


LOL I know...fuckin fuck fuck!


----------



## raratt (May 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL I know...fuckin fuck fuck!


I feel your pain, I know there is no fixing this POS dishwasher, just replacing. 7 freakin years old...grrrr.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 18, 2020)

@Aeroknow fuck Tic Tok isn’t even safe 





__





TikTok







vm.tiktok.com


----------



## manfredo (May 18, 2020)

The very first house I owned had a basement staircase like that...I had a contractor doing some work down there, and he said be careful those stairs are not well supported...I said "yes they are" and did a little jump...Well, that's how I dislocated my shoulder the 1st time...lol. Painful shit there!!


----------



## DarkWeb (May 18, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I own a 100 year old farm house......plumbing and electric were scabbed in later...


Allegedly built in '65....but I've talked with old locals and there may be 20 more years here and the first place was where my chicken coop is and lol was a chicken coop that was converted to a house when the couple got married which was right next to the old pig shed......at least the barn was torn down and rebuilt in '05......I love my shop.


----------



## raratt (May 18, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> @Aeroknow fuck Tic Tok isn’t even safe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## doublejj (May 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Allegedly built in '65....but I've talked with old locals and there may be 20 more years here and the first place was where my chicken coop is and lol was a chicken coop that was converted to a house when the couple got married which was right next to the old pig shed......at least the barn was torn down and rebuilt in '05......I love my shop.


My home was the original farm house for a 180 acre olive orchard near Sacramento. Built around 1910. As Sacramento grew it enveloped the orchard and in 1950 they took out the trees and put in houses. My house stands out and does not look like all the others on the block. Plus it has a full basement, and they just don't build homes out here with basements any more.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 18, 2020)

It's fucked up.....sheetrock and floors hide so much. I'm pretty damn thorough and personally looked it over 10 years ago. This shit was just hidden!..........smoke break.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 18, 2020)

doublejj said:


> My home was the original farm house for a 180 acre olive orchard near Sacramento. Built around 1910. As Sacramento grew it enveloped the orchard and in 1950 they took out the trees and put in houses. My house stands out and does not look like all the others on the block. Plus it has a full basement, and they just don't build homes out here with basements any more.


The place that we where at just before this place was cool but old 1899.......huge 6 bed 4 bath. What a pita! LOL oh well better than being bored.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 18, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> #5
> View attachment 4569778
> Rudy and my daughters boyfriend were taking dabs
> Under the carport. They heard the little bastard. It was like three feet away from their feet lmao. Feisty little one. You could actually hear this one so I wasn’t pissed like i get about the 1yr olds. Cut its head off cleanly. I’ve gotten really good at it.


Youngster there. Surprised you don't have any roadrunner there. Glad you and yours are ok.


----------



## Mohican (May 18, 2020)

Bought 3 blueberry plants and a yellow tomato plant today.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 18, 2020)

Wow. Showed the wife, she tells me "isn't that editable"..gotta love a country girl.


----------



## Joedank (May 18, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Bought 3 blueberry plants and a yellow tomato plant today.


I am sure you know this but make sure that blueberry gets acidic soil 4.5 ph if I remember planting mine right


----------



## raratt (May 18, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Surprised you don't have any roadrunner there.


There are a few around, my wife saw one up above Paradise once. There are a lot more in So Cal. I was riding with a friend in Ventura county in his Baja Bug (yeah we were stoned) and he decided he was going to try to run one over for whatever reason. Never got close.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> There are a few around, my wife saw one up above Paradise once. There are a lot more in So Cal. I was riding with a friend in Ventura county in his Baja Bug (yeah we were stoned) and he decided he was going to try to run one over for whatever reason. Never got close.


I got a mating pair right now, they love the mesquite trees and hiding in them. One started being a tad sociable lately since I hang in the garden most days now. Guess it's getting used to me being around.

Baja bugs are fun....love driving them in the mudd


----------



## Bareback (May 18, 2020)

doublejj said:


> My home was the original farm house for a 180 acre olive orchard near Sacramento. Built around 1910. As Sacramento grew it enveloped the orchard and in 1950 they took out the trees and put in houses. My house stands out and does not look like all the others on the block. Plus it has a full basement, and they just don't build homes out here with basements any more.


My grandpa had old house that he built with a hand saw it was in the super tornado outbreak of 74' and got shook really hard ,but it some what survived ,missing tin ,loose siding boards ,but it just keep on living until some one talked him into moving, someone moved in and it burned down it less less than a mouth. If we had stayed I can promises my outdoor would have been betters

Pp


----------



## sarahJane211 (May 18, 2020)

Went round the back of the house to examine the damage from the storm last night .... about 8 tiles slipped (middle house).
Builder wants $10 to put them back in place plus the cost of any damaged tiles that needs replacing.
House on the end is in worse shape!

There were a few buffalo in the field, they didn't seem to be bothered by me walking past.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 19, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> Builder wants $10 to put them back...


Wow, around here (USA), they would barely talk to you on the phone for $10. Are those buffalo "domesticated" or wild?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 19, 2020)

I treated myself to something different last night. I thought I had a high tolerance to strong indicas... They claimed this was 22% thc, one joint and all I wanted to do was go to sleep. I think I'm going to turn this into an edible.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I haven’t! Shame the library is deemed nonessential, leaving me to binge serial crap on Netflix.


Our libraries will be opening for curbside pickup "in the coming weeks" You can't place any books on hold yet. 









Toronto Public Library Service Update: COVID-19 Impacts


We are gradually resuming adapted in-branch services with relevant health and safety measures in place. Please visit our reopening plan for more information. Here are some answers to frequently asked questions we’ve received. Are there any library services I can...



torontopubliclibrary.typepad.com


----------



## sarahJane211 (May 19, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Wow, around here (USA), they would barely talk to you on the phone for $10. Are those buffalo "domesticated" or wild?


Buffalo are pets, they have no real use these days.
If you talk to them they come over, lick you and generally cover you in snot.
Same for elephants.


----------



## raratt (May 19, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> Buffalo are pets, they have no real use these days.
> If you talk to them they come over, lick you and generally cover you in snot.
> Same for elephants.


They are called Carabao on Guam, domesticated water buffalo. Used to be used for farming and sometimes eaten as a delicacy. They used to use them for kiddie rides, and had races with them once in awhile.


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> They are called Carabao on Guam, domesticated water buffalo. Used to be used for farming and sometimes eaten as a delicacy. They used to use them for kiddie rides, and had races with them once in awhile.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> They are called Carabao on Guam, domesticated water buffalo. Used to be used for farming and sometimes eaten as a delicacy. They used to use them for kiddie rides, and had races with them once in awhile.


Same in the Philippines - used to see them all over the place.


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 19, 2020)

Day 99 this flipping to 12/12 for this lady. Decided to smoke a small flower I trimmed off her yesterday. 1st. test puff from her first was great so I was excited to see what another 3 weeks or so has done for her. I had a headache before I smoked and after I took 2 puffs it's melted away into a clear headed euphoric high that makes me want to get things done around the house..


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 19, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Day 99 this flipping to 12/12 for this lady. Decided to smoke a small flower I trimmed off her yesterday. 1st. test puff from her first was great so I was excited to see what another 3 weeks or so has done for her. I had a headache before I smoked and after I took 2 puffs it's melted away into a clear headed euphoric high that makes me want to get things done around the house..
> 
> View attachment 4570545
> 
> View attachment 4570546


I've never seen buds like that. What strain is it?


----------



## manfredo (May 19, 2020)

I was thinking the same thing....That is some wild looking stuff. It looks like a Bonsai tree at first glance! How's the flavor? 99 days in flower? Damn, that's dedication!!


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've never seen buds like that. What strain is it?


It looks similar to actual equatorial sativas but to much of a structured bud. True equatorial sativas look like vines and act more like perennials meaning you harvest bits as you wish to smoke them but the plant remains growing.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> It looks similar to actual equatorial sativas but to much of a structured bud. True equatorial sativas look like vines and act more like perennials meaning you harvest bits as you wish to smoke them but the plant remains growing.


That would be handy are they as potent as normal sativas? 99 days flower is nuts! I shy away from strains that go over 70 days.


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That would be handy are they as potent as normal sativas? 99 days flower is nuts! I shy away from strains that go over 70 days.


That's the point, they are always 'flowering' in a true equatorial. They never finish. They just grow and grow. However they don't have structured buds. Even this is a lot of structure. They can be very potent.





This is from here: https://sensiseeds.com/en/blog/equatorial-cannabis-varieties/
I knew a guy who lived on an extremely protected island who grew. This is the closest to it but still more structure.


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> It looks similar to actual equatorial sativas but to much of a structured bud. True equatorial sativas look like vines and act more like perennials meaning you harvest bits as you wish to smoke them but the plant remains growing.


@curious2garden and @Laughing Grass  My buddy says its part RKS It's a long story of what she might be. I'm planning on letting her run for another couple of weeks before I cut her down. She is a example of why a person should always know which seeds are what when starting plants.


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 19, 2020)

@curious2garden Thanks for sharing the link. Looking through it and found this picture. Looks really close to what the smaller flowers on my lady are looking like.


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> @curious2garden Thanks for sharing the link. Looking through it and found this picture. Looks really close to what the smaller flowers on my lady are looking like.
> 
> View attachment 4570637


Nice job! I miss those pure, clear ceilingless sativas. Have you tried seeing if you can dial in your high by amount smoked? Thank you for sharing her.


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 19, 2020)

This was the tent when I first started. She was the nicest looking plant I had during veg. Reminded me of a young Japanese Maple. She is pictured below front and center when she was 35 days old.


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Nice job! I miss those pure, clear ceilingless sativas. Have you tried seeing if you can dial in your high by amount smoked? Thank you for sharing her.


Working on it.. High is much stronger off her today than it was a few weeks ago.. Gonna be a interesting finish!


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> That's the point, they are always 'flowering' in a true equatorial. They never finish. They just grow and grow. However they don't have structured buds. Even this is a lot of structure. They can be very potent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty, I'd love me some pink buds! I didn't know the difference between perennial and annual  I was thinking it was the other way around.



farmingfisherman said:


> @curious2garden and @Laughing Grass  My buddy says its part RKS It's a long story of what she might be. I'm planning on letting her run for another couple of weeks before I cut her down. She is a example of why a person should always know which seeds are what when starting plants.


If it's never going to finish like @curious2garden said, could you make room for it and just pick buds as you need them? Such a weird and unique looking plant!


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 19, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Day 99 this flipping to 12/12 for this lady. Decided to smoke a small flower I trimmed off her yesterday. 1st. test puff from her first was great so I was excited to see what another 3 weeks or so has done for her. I had a headache before I smoked and after I took 2 puffs it's melted away into a clear headed euphoric high that makes me want to get things done around the house..
> 
> View attachment 4570545
> 
> View attachment 4570546





curious2garden said:


> It looks similar to actual equatorial sativas but to much of a structured bud. True equatorial sativas look like vines and act more like perennials meaning you harvest bits as you wish to smoke them but the plant remains growing.


I grew a strain called 'zamaldelica' that had similar buds. 
Biggest plant I ever grew in a 3 gallon bag!


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's pretty, I'd love me some pink buds! I didn't know the difference between perennial and annual  I was thinking it was the other way around.
> 
> 
> 
> If it's never going to finish like @curious2garden said, could you make room for it and just pick buds as you need them? Such a weird and unique looking plant!


His did finish. It was similar but not the same as the equatorials. As for pink buds @Metasynth grew some Sour Diesel that had the loveliest pink to it! Nicely done.


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I grew a strain called 'zamaldelica' that had similar buds.
> Biggest plant I ever grew in a 3 gallon bag!
> View attachment 4570656


Similar on steroids LOL! How was the high?


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Nice job! I miss those pure, clear ceilingless sativas. Have you tried seeing if you can dial in your high by amount smoked? Thank you for sharing her.


@curious2garden Thanks. Growing my first indoor garden couldn't have come at a better time all things considered. Thanks again to all the folks here for the advice and wisdom..


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's pretty, I'd love me some pink buds! I didn't know the difference between perennial and annual  I was thinking it was the other way around.
> 
> 
> 
> If it's never going to finish like @curious2garden said, could you make room for it and just pick buds as you need them? Such a weird and unique looking plant!


Plan on letting her roll on another 20 days or so and taking another look. I'm gonna finish her with some straight molasses feeds and that is likely gonna be it. I'm itching to start another garden in the tent.


----------



## raratt (May 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd love me some pink buds!


@Aeroknow grew a clone of the Napali Pink I had. Outdoor it turned a cool blush pink. My indoor grow didn't. Pic from the nursery:


----------



## raratt (May 19, 2020)

Culled most of the peaches that needed it today, I'll have to look over the tree tomorrow and see if I missed any. My back said I had been on the ladder long enough so it's couch time. I'm thinkin cheeseburgers for dinner. B&S in a bit.


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> Culled most of the peaches that needed it today, I'll have to look over the tree tomorrow and see if I missed any. My back said I had been on the ladder long enough so it's couch time. I'm thinkin cheeseburgers for dinner. B&S in a bit.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4570782


Duh.....grass fed beef........cheese and burger........sounds like if you grow grass you get cheeseburgers........


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Duh.....grass fed beef........cheese and burger........sounds like if you grow grass you get cheeseburgers........


There’s the whole milkmaid thing in between


----------



## BudmanTX (May 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> It looks similar to actual equatorial sativas but to much of a structured bud. True equatorial sativas look like vines and act more like perennials meaning you harvest bits as you wish to smoke them but the plant remains growing.


You know the way you describe that, I had one like that last season when I finished it outside, she was fun to grow.


----------



## raratt (May 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> There’s the whole milkmaid thing in between


You know some dude must have stuffed his penis into one of the milking machine ends, wonder how that worked out.


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> You know some dude must have stuffed his penis into one of the milking machine ends, wonder how that worked out.


It kept the tip


----------



## BudmanTX (May 19, 2020)

You fine people mention flowering lengths earlier, last year's find....started flowering early March, didn't end till late August lasted through the summers here....she took a long time but was so good. Bud tasted was earthy, euphoric, but you had to be careful to much would put u over the rails on my porch.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 19, 2020)

I cut my wife's hair out in the garage today and it looks really cute


----------



## Singlemalt (May 19, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I cut my wife's hair out in the garage today and it looks really cute


Pics?


----------



## Aeroknow (May 19, 2020)

@raratt @doublejj 
We squished some of that NP outdoor flower about 3hrs ago. 10% yield. Weak. That strain isn’t that good. Has got to be DHN’s worst cut they’ve ever put out there imo.

@raratt you don’t still have that cut do you? If you do, throw it away. I got some way better shit for you bro. The strawberry cheesecake was decent. Made for some very tasty rosin. Pretty decent outdoor plant with the cookies type buds.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 20, 2020)

Finished trimming my bubba finally


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 20, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I cut my wife's hair out in the garage today and it looks really cute


Was she happy with the results? My hair is so out of control, I've picked up the scissors a few times but chickened out before I started cutting.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 20, 2020)

My wife cut mine. It took about 2 hours spread over 3 days, but it turned out pretty well.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Was she happy with the results? My hair is so out of control, I've picked up the scissors a few times but chickened out before I started cutting.


is she taking new customers?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Was she happy with the results? My hair is so out of control, I've picked up the scissors a few times but chickened out before I started cutting.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 20, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


>


There'd be bodies everywhere!


----------



## raratt (May 20, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> @raratt @doublejj
> We squished some of that NP outdoor flower about 3hrs ago. 10% yield. Weak. That strain isn’t that good. Has got to be DHN’s worst cut they’ve ever put out there imo.
> 
> @raratt you don’t still have that cut do you? If you do, throw it away. I got some way better shit for you bro. The strawberry cheesecake was decent. Made for some very tasty rosin. Pretty decent outdoor plant with the cookies type buds.


I don't have any NP except for what is jarred. I figured if I want to grow anything I've tried from DH I can just go buy another clone. The NP buds seemed fluffy when I harvested. The cheesecake is my favorite that I've grown so far, I like the flavor, and smokes pretty smooth for me. I'll probably use the NP for edibles or tincture. The cheesecake would probably make nice bubble hash also. I probably have a 1/2 pound of it or so.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Was she happy with the results? My hair is so out of control, I've picked up the scissors a few times but chickened out before I started cutting.


She's the one who said it looked cute, so I suppose so

I've trimmed my own hair twice now


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 20, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> She's the one who said it looked cute, so I suppose so
> 
> I've trimmed my own hair twice now


You should start an outlaw hair salon while wearing a hazmat suit! My bangs are so long they touch my shoulders.  I've watched this tutorial a half dozen times now and it doesn't look too hard... famous last words.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> You should start an outlaw hair salon while wearing a hazmat suit!


Only if I can get one made of chain mail


----------



## raratt (May 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> You should start an outlaw hair salon while wearing a hazmat suit! My bangs are so long they touch my shoulders.  I've watched this tutorial a half dozen times now and it doesn't look too hard... famous last words.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4571425


No! bad raratt.


----------



## cannabineer (May 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> No! bad raratt.


The colors have a soupçon of iridescence. That is viscerally attractive.


----------



## raratt (May 20, 2020)

I remember when only Smurfs and old ladies had blue hair...


----------



## cannabineer (May 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> I remember when only Smurfs and old ladies had blue hair...


We’ve come a long way baby


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> I remember when only Smurfs and old ladies had blue hair...


LOL my son just walked up and has a blue mouth right now......inside and out........always be suspicious if it's quiet. Haha at least it's a washable marker


----------



## SSGrower (May 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> You should start an outlaw hair salon while wearing a hazmat suit! My bangs are so long they touch my shoulders.  I've watched this tutorial a half dozen times now and it doesn't look too hard... famous last words.


Here hold my beer....


----------



## manfredo (May 20, 2020)

I just had a call....from the city police! My heart still hasn't settled down. Just wanting to see my cameras on a rental property...I said nope, they are only for catching dog poo violators. Haha, no I told him they don't work. They are real cameras. but my old ones that no longer function, but they DO deter the dog walkers...and so far, thieves. I had a break in there in January. 

The scariest was a few years back, I was sitting at my desktop computer...I have a security screen next to it. I saw a state trooper pulling up my driveway. By the time I got to the door a 2nd trooper was pulling in. That's never good! They were looking for someone reported wandering in the area and were supposedly doing a welfare check. My undies needed a welfare check! 

My income tax prep is done...happy dance!! kind of, lol...


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 20, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> My wife cut mine. It took about 2 hours spread over 3 days, but it turned out pretty well.


Sounds like a shit load of hair....put it in your compost heap...its got a lot of N in it.


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I just had a call....from the city police! My heart still hasn't settled down. Just wanting to see my cameras on a rental property...I said nope, they are only for catching dog poo violators. Haha, no I told him they don't work. They are real cameras. but my old ones that no longer function, but they DO deter the dog walkers...and so far, thieves. I had a break in there in January.
> 
> The scariest was a few years back, I was sitting at my desktop computer...I have a security screen next to it. I saw a state trooper pulling up my driveway. By the time I got to the door a 2nd trooper was pulling in. That's never good! They were looking for someone reported wandering in the area and were supposedly doing a welfare check. My undies needed a welfare check!
> 
> My income tax prep is done...happy dance!! kind of, lol...


I really need to do my income tax too. However after running out of wine my local liquor provider emailed me this morning that they deliver. I ordered at 11 am and had wine a little after 1 PM. I'm starting to really enjoy this quarantine thing.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> However after running out of wine my local liquor provider emailed me this morning that they deliver. I ordered at 11 am and had wine a little after 1 PM. I'm starting to really enjoy this quarantine thing.


HAHA realy? It can't get much better!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 20, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Snip ~ I ordered at 11 am and had wine a little after 1 PM. I'm starting to really enjoy this quarantine thing.


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 20, 2020)

Sampled and jarred up flower from my first indoor garden....


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 20, 2020)

I went to Costco (shudder) and picked up some king crab legs for our 35th anniversary dinner on the 25th

Came home and my wife had one of her vintage microscopes out and was having trouble using it- the focusing mechanism was gummed-up so I cleaned it up with some WD40 and got it working. I still need to clean the lenses, but she's been having fun looking at prepared slides

Got our $2400 Federal stimulus check in the mail today- I'm gonna go get a bottle of Drambuie in a bit


----------



## doublejj (May 20, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I went to Costco (shudder) and picked up some king crab legs for our 35th anniversary dinner on the 25th
> 
> Came home and my wife had one of her vintage microscopes out and was having trouble using it- the focusing mechanism was gummed-up so I cleaned it up with some WD40 and got it working. I still need to clean the lenses, but she's been having fun looking at prepared slides
> 
> Got our $2400 Federal stimulus check in the mail today- I'm gonna go get a bottle of Drambuie in a bit


got ours yesterday.....


----------



## Singlemalt (May 20, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I went to Costco (shudder) and picked up some king crab legs for our 35th anniversary dinner on the 25th
> 
> Came home and my wife had one of her vintage microscopes out and was having trouble using it- the focusing mechanism was gummed-up so I cleaned it up with some WD40 and got it working. I still need to clean the lenses, but she's been having fun looking at prepared slides
> 
> Got our $2400 Federal stimulus check in the mail today- I'm gonna go get a bottle of Drambuie in a bit


Is the King crab equally favorite or the wife's favorite for special occasions? I ask because my ex immediately goes for KC legs for special occasions and although it's ok I've not seen the attraction. If it's crab I'd prefer Dungeoness or Blue's. I'm curious as to whether it's a female thing or I'm just missing something


----------



## raratt (May 20, 2020)

Commissary shopping done and put away and the beer shelf is full. There was 0 hamburger and my local store wants almost $9 a pound for 85%, hell I'll get some fat and grind my own with steaks before I pay that. Stopped by the BX and picked up 750ml of 190 proof, they had a sale on the 1.75 l bottles, but they were all gone, damn.


----------



## doublejj (May 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> Commissary shopping done and put away and the beer shelf is full. There was 0 hamburger and my local store wants almost $9 a pound for 85%, hell I'll get some fat and grind my own with steaks before I pay that. Stopped by the BX and picked up 750ml of 190 proof, they had a sale on the 1.75 l bottles, but they were all gone, damn.


You should hit Costco bro, they had plenty of burger all kinds of meats and all kinds of liquor.


----------



## raratt (May 20, 2020)

doublejj said:


> You should hit Costco bro, they had plenty of burger all kinds of meats and all kinds of liquor.


I'll just get my daughter to get some for me, she owes me from the TP deposit that fell through anyway. I don't have a Costco card, but she has a Sams card.


----------



## lokie (May 20, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Is the King crab equally favorite or the wife's favorite for special occasions? I ask because my ex immediately goes for KC legs for special occasions and although it's ok I've not seen the attraction. If it's crab I'd prefer Dungeoness or Blue's. I'm curious as to whether it's a female thing or I'm just missing something


Dungeness for me too please. King is OK and anything smaller than Dungeness is hardly worth my time.



My wife does not discriminate. I am reasonably sure she would pick Pea Crab.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 20, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Is the King crab equally favorite or the wife's favorite for special occasions? I ask because my ex immediately goes for KC legs for special occasions and although it's ok I've not seen the attraction. If it's crab I'd prefer Dungeoness or Blue's. I'm curious as to whether it's a female thing or I'm just missing something


Dungeness is definitely sweeter IMO, but king crab legs are easier to deal with and have more of a "special occasion" vibe given their priciness and limited availability. I can get live dungeness 1/2mile away for $5.95/lb.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 20, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I really need to do my income tax too. However after running out of wine my local liquor provider emailed me this morning that they deliver. I ordered at 11 am and had wine a little after 1 PM. I'm starting to really enjoy this quarantine thing.


What kind of wine do you like?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 20, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Dungeness is definitely sweeter IMO, but king crab legs are easier to deal with and have more of a "special occasion" vibe given their priciness and limited availability.* I can get live dungeness 1/2mile away for $5.95*/lb.


Only meat I can get that cheap is chicken. No seafood under $8 and thats only local fish (30 mi away)


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 20, 2020)

Tip-o-the day: leave your big bag of perlite outside in the rain to minimize dust when you eventually use it. 

The bag won’t hold water but if you’re worried, just poke It with a stick or something.
-- edit --
If it doesn't rain where you live, use a hose.


----------



## raratt (May 20, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Only meat I can get that cheap is chicken. No seafood under $8 and thats only local fish (30 mi away)


I can get Ahi steaks for $6.35 pound at the Comm.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 20, 2020)

50 years ago, I used to get abalone burgers on the pier at Catalina 

My mom would give me a dollar to get one

Those were about the best thing I've ever eaten

you know how at the end of Citizen Kane he says "rosebud"?


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> What kind of wine do you like?


----------



## DustyDuke (May 20, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I'm gonna go get a bottle of Drambuie in a bit


rusty nails are awesome


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 20, 2020)

Took down 9 Wedding Cakes. Charged the battery on the Poulin Pro and mowed the lawn...well, most of it. I'm pretty sure we have a family groundhogs cuz there were a few spots where the ground was sunken in pretty good. We trapped and relocated several about 4 yrs ago but they're back again.

After I finished up I threw some ribeyes on the grill. We tried to eat outside on the patio but I kicked up the bugs mowing and it was unbearable.


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I went to Costco (shudder) and picked up some king crab legs for our 35th anniversary dinner on the 25th
> 
> Came home and my wife had one of her vintage microscopes out and was having trouble using it- the focusing mechanism was gummed-up so I cleaned it up with some WD40 and got it working. I still need to clean the lenses, but she's been having fun looking at prepared slides
> 
> Got our $2400 Federal stimulus check in the mail today- I'm gonna go get a bottle of Drambuie in a bit


Happy Anniversary, my husband and I will see our 35th this November. 1985 was a good year. I love crab and that would pair perfectly with my wine. I also enjoy Drambuie and have drank my share of peppermint schnapps before skiing.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 20, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4571788


Hmmm, I wonder if I can that one here. I've been getting Cellardoor lately and its time for something new/different.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 20, 2020)

If I didn’t buy my farther a bottle Drambuie for his bday and Christmas which are only 15 days apart I’d be disowned lol


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Took down 9 Wedding Cakes. Charged battery on the Poulin Pro and mowed the lawn...well, most of it. I'm pretty sure we have a family groundhogs cuz there were a few spots where the ground was sunken in pretty good. We trapped and relocated several about 4 yrs ago but they're back again.
> 
> After I finished up I threw some ribeyes on the grill. We tried to eat outside on the patio but I kicked up the bugs mowing and it was unbearable.


Mmmmmmmmmm those and Sir Napsalot's King Crab Legs.... I'll bring the wine.


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Hmmm, I wonder if I can that one here. I've been getting Cellardoor lately and its time for something new/different.


It's worth a look. It's my favorite white.


----------



## raratt (May 20, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> 50 years ago, I used to get abalone burgers on the pier at Catalina
> 
> My mom would give me a dollar to get one
> 
> ...


You can't even harvest abalone anymore.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 20, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I went to Costco (shudder) and picked up some king crab legs for our 35th anniversary dinner on the 25th
> 
> Came home and my wife had one of her vintage microscopes out and was having trouble using it- the focusing mechanism was gummed-up so I cleaned it up with some WD40 and got it working. I still need to clean the lenses, but she's been having fun looking at prepared slides
> 
> Got our $2400 Federal stimulus check in the mail today- I'm gonna go get a bottle of Drambuie in a bit


Happy Anniversary.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 20, 2020)

Having a big clean up today been away for 3 days for work and the kids have run a muck


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 20, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I went to Costco (shudder) and picked up some king crab legs for our 35th anniversary dinner on the 25th
> 
> Came home and my wife had one of her vintage microscopes out and was having trouble using it- the focusing mechanism was gummed-up so I cleaned it up with some WD40 and got it working. I still need to clean the lenses, but she's been having fun looking at prepared slides
> 
> Got our $2400 Federal stimulus check in the mail today- I'm gonna go get a bottle of Drambuie in a bit





curious2garden said:


> Happy Anniversary, my husband and I will see our 35th this November. 1985 was a good year. I love crab and that would pair perfectly with my wine. I also enjoy Drambuie and have drank my share of peppermint schnapps before skiing.


I was the best man in a wedding on 5/17/85.

It was a very good year but I still wonder why if I was the best man I had to wait 3 years to marry the bride's cousin? Lol.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 20, 2020)

My Black Triangle pheno hunt is under way pulled 5 males out of my big tent got 2 ladies. I’ve got one awesome looking male I’ll keep. Still got 5 BT’s to flip. One of the girls has potential hopefully I get a few more in the next run


----------



## raratt (May 20, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I was the best man in a wedding on 5/17/85.
> 
> It was a very good year but I still wonder why if I was the best man I had to wait 3 years to marry the bride's cousin? Lol.


As long as you got some after the wedding it doesn't matter.


----------



## doublejj (May 20, 2020)

Amazon just delivered 2 boxes of gloves and a 2lb bag of hummingbird food.....Score!


----------



## DustyDuke (May 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> You can't even harvest abalone anymore.


I used to fill a bucket in 10 mins as a kid. Now it takes minimum 2 hours free diving to achieve the same results. Over fished a tad last time I went out I saw bunch of Chinese divers with all under sized abs and way to many. They hated it when I threw there buckets of abs off the jetty


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 20, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> I used to fill a bucket in 10 mins as a kid. Now it takes minimum 2 hours free diving to achieve the same results. Over fished a tad last time I went out I saw bunch of Chinese divers with all under sized abs and way to many. They hated it when I threw there buckets of abs off the jetty


Fuck Poachers!!


----------



## DustyDuke (May 20, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Fuck Poachers!!


Right in the pussy


----------



## raratt (May 20, 2020)

doublejj said:


> 2lb bag of hummingbird food


I just use a cup and a half (approx) of sugar in a pitcher of warm water.


----------



## raratt (May 20, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Right in the pussy


I think that deserves butt play, with something LARGE. You get caught around here and they will confiscate EVERYTHING.


----------



## cannabineer (May 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> I think that deserves butt play, with something LARGE. You get caught around here and they will confiscate EVERYTHING.


whee whee wheee all the way home


----------



## DustyDuke (May 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> I think that deserves butt play, with something LARGE. You get caught around here and they will confiscate EVERYTHING.


So they should bastards
They impound your car and boat here, if fisheries catch them that is


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 20, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Right in the pussy


Alaska does not screw around.
I'm pretty sure you get a heavier sentence for poaching than for murder here.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 20, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Alaska does not screw around.
> I'm pretty sure you get a heavier sentence for poaching than for murder here.


Nice, amazing game deserves the best protection


----------



## raratt (May 20, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Alaska does not screw around.
> I'm pretty sure you get a heavier sentence for poaching than for murder here.


I like the "wanton waste" law also, and how road kill is given to the needy.


----------



## doublejj (May 20, 2020)

lokie said:


> Dungeness for me too please. King is OK and anything smaller than Dungeness is hardly worth my time.
> View attachment 4571706
> 
> 
> My wife does not discriminate. I am reasonably sure she would pick Pea Crab.


watch these guys catch Dungeness crabs from the surf in San Francisco....


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 20, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> It's worth a look. It's my favorite white.


I like German whites myself

A nice Gewurtztraminer goes great with seafood


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 20, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Alaska does not screw around.
> I'm pretty sure you get a heavier sentence for poaching than for murder here.


Remember this poacher?



worthless bastard


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 20, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Remember this poacher?
> 
> View attachment 4571940
> 
> worthless bastard


No clue - who is that?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 20, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> No clue - who is that?


Just some guy who posted on here bragging about killing like 12 deer that year with his 10-22

A couple of other posters from FL started pressing him about certain details and he went away


----------



## BudmanTX (May 20, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Remember this poacher?
> 
> View attachment 4571940
> 
> worthless bastard


Nope, I would have gave him and incredible warning though if he was on my property.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 21, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> If I didn’t buy my farther a bottle Drambuie for his bday and Christmas which are only 15 days apart I’d be disowned lol


That stuff is amazing in edible chocolate lined shooter cups, that and Tequila Rose. Is 8:30am too early for shooters?


----------



## DustyDuke (May 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That stuff is amazing in edible chocolate lined shooter cups, that and Tequila Rose. Is 8:30am too early for shooters?


In times like these I think it’s normal


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 21, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> In times like these I think it’s normal


It's too bad I don't have any fun liqueurs at home. Definitely too early for vodka or mojitos.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's too bad I don't have any fun liqueurs at home. Definitely too early for vodka or mojitos.


MMM mojitos! The fresh mint has been poppin.......thanks for the idea.


----------



## manfredo (May 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That stuff is amazing in edible chocolate lined shooter cups, that and Tequila Rose. Is 8:30am too early for shooters?


I just want to put some home made vanilla ice cream in there....Yummmmm! 

Freaking transmission cooling line is leaking like a sieve on my F150 pickup....Looks like a really fun job with special tools that I don't have. Road salt is so bad for vehicles! I am thinking maybe I can splice it, and at least buy some time....I'm also thinking "trade in"!


----------



## DarkWeb (May 21, 2020)

Yard work. Cleaned the carb on one of my mowers and got it running. Gotta spray for ants. Gonna be 80 today so I want to get this done.


----------



## raratt (May 21, 2020)

Have a smog appointment for my car this afternoon, shouldn't be any problems. Paid for the tags awhile ago, just haven't had it checked yet.


----------



## raratt (May 21, 2020)

Gonna get warm around here soon.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 21, 2020)

I loves me some tubs!

Something wicked this way comes!
— edit — 
Looks like my keeper bridezilla will fit nicely.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 21, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> MMM mojitos! The fresh mint has been poppin.......thanks for the idea.


Once the summer heats up I always keep a jar of simple syrup around just in case a mojito urge hits. Gotta be at least 75° tho.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 21, 2020)

Harvested the rest of the c99 and threw away the old mulch. Already have 3 turkey bags full of the spring C99 buds. Smells sooooo good. Gonna finish cleaning the garage after this smoke break. Don’t realize how hot it is in the greenhouses until you get to movin around in there.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> Here's a new flower, one of my roses, it is called a Chicago Peace rose.


I was searching for an older pic today and found this in my photos.



And @GreatwhiteNorth 's pic... not sure why I saved that one


----------



## DarkWeb (May 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Once the summer heats up I always keep a jar of simple syrup around just in case a mojito urge hits. Gotta be at least 75° tho.


It's about 74 right now. I like to make infused simple syrup.....rosemary and gin go well together


----------



## Joedank (May 21, 2020)

Rolled up on the chairlift for spring cleanup day under the lift line.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 21, 2020)

Joedank said:


> View attachment 4572431
> Rolled up on the chairlift for spring cleanup day under the lift line.


Always find cool stuff under there.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 21, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> It's about 74 right now. I like to make infused simple syrup.....rosemary and gin go well together


We'll be there by Monday. Not much of a spring this year.


----------



## manfredo (May 21, 2020)

They are calling for mid 80's here next week...we'll all melt!! 

Time to break out the pressure washer and clean the patio, because I sure as hell am not fixing the Ford today...She is up in the air looking all sad and leaky though...lol.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 21, 2020)

The humidity has arrived. Pretty moist out.


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 21, 2020)

Coffee, Breakfast, Grocery run, lunch, smoke outdoor indica, water plant and couch... In that order! Here all night!


----------



## raratt (May 21, 2020)

Car passed smog no problem. Picked up some corn on the cob to go with chicken on the BBQ. Bought some snapdragons to put in the flower box around the mail box. Beer shelf is full. My back wants me to take the rest of the day off, I can handle that.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> Car passed smog no problem. Picked up some corn on the cob to go with chicken on the BBQ. Bought some snapdragons to put in the flower box around the mail box. Beer shelf is full. My back wants me to take the rest of the day off, I can handle that.


My chickens got my snap dragon’s mofo’s


----------



## DarkWeb (May 21, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> My chickens got my snap dragon’s mofo’s


Chickens are assholes!


----------



## DustyDuke (May 21, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Chickens are assholes!


Dirty assholes


----------



## DarkWeb (May 21, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Dirty assholes


But super tasty!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 21, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> The humidity has arrived. Pretty moist out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same down, the gulf winds are kicking up. Dew points are nuts now. Course it's been in the 90 for the last 2 week, almost hit the century 2 days ago.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 21, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> But super tasty Assholes!


FIFY


----------



## Singlemalt (May 21, 2020)

Temp is consistently 5 deg higher than what they say. Here we go lol


----------



## raratt (May 21, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4572720
> Temp is consistently 5 deg higher than what they say. Here we go lol


We are usually 3-5 degrees warmer than the Sac projections I put up.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 21, 2020)

What did I accomplish today? Not very damn much, which is kind of an accomplishment in itself 

I'm busy doin' nothin'
workin' the whole day through
tryin' to find lots of things not to do


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> But super tasty!


Chicken asshole food is some of the best

it speaks to me


----------



## manfredo (May 21, 2020)

A spring floral bouquet...purple pheno of Mass Medical Putang. Week 5ish of flower.


----------



## Mohican (May 21, 2020)

I love Sativa:









We celebrate our 35th this year too!

Japanese crab in Coos Bay is awesome.

This is my go-to white:



My Burpee live plants arrived dead


----------



## BudmanTX (May 21, 2020)

Mohican said:


> I love Sativa:
> 
> View attachment 4572934
> 
> ...


Me too, nice...gotta love a good sativa strain


----------



## Bareback (May 22, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> The humidity has arrived. Pretty moist out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


100% here this morning and it ain’t even raining.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Singlemalt (May 22, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4573310View attachment 4573311View attachment 4573312View attachment 4573313View attachment 4573314


Where did you get the bass?


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 22, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Where did you get the bass?


Right down the street. 

They were introduced in the 70s/80s and have thrived surprisingly.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 22, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4573310View attachment 4573311View attachment 4573312View attachment 4573313View attachment 4573314


That fish has huge bones.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That fish has huge bones.


Seriously, looks much bigger on the grill. 

SH420


----------



## Joedank (May 22, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4573310View attachment 4573311View attachment 4573312View attachment 4573313View attachment 4573314


Your dog looks hella healthy ! Lol
You gonna hit ward creek on the 1st?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 22, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Right down the street.
> 
> They were introduced in the 70s/80s and have thrived surprisingly.


Seems disreputable, lol


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 22, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Your dog looks hella healthy ! Lol
> You gonna hit ward creek on the 1st?


I have a different favorite trib...

BUT I will hit that as well.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 22, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Seems disreputable, lol


Indeed. I'm not complaining though. They only stay in one place and do not venture into the actual lake. sunfish, catfish and crappie also lol. Smallies too in a different area.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 22, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Indeed. I'm not complaining though. They only stay in one place and do not venture into the actual lake. sunfish, catfish and crappie also lol. Smallies too in a different area.


LOL, when I lived in MN there was a place in nearby Chaska, that had 3 old no longer used rock quarries converted to small(~100X600 yds) lakes, each was stocked and dedicated to various fish: bass, blue gill, perch; northern pike and walleye; the third just various trout. I called it going to the driving range cuz it reminded me the golf driving range. Most lakes are infested with bass, blue gill, pikes who decimated the troots. Trout experience req'd going up north to the shore of Lake Superior for Steel heads or the various running streams for brookies and browns


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 22, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, when I lived in MN there was a place in nearby Chaska, that had 3 old no longer used rock quarries converted to small(~100X600 yds) lakes, each was stocked and dedicated to various fish: bass, blue gill, perch; northern pike and walleye; the third just various trout. I called it going to the driving range cuz it reminded me the golf driving range. Most lakes are infested with bass, blue gill, pikes who decimated the troots. Trout experience req'd going up north to the shore of Lake Superior for Steel heads or the various running streams for brookies and browns


I'd love some pike of musky on the fly!


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2020)

Mohican said:


> I love Sativa:
> 
> View attachment 4572934
> 
> ...


So sorry about your living dead plants  watch for zombies.


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4573310View attachment 4573311View attachment 4573312View attachment 4573313View attachment 4573314


You can't fool me that wasn't a trout on your barbie!


----------



## raratt (May 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> You can't fool me that wasn't a trout on your barbie!


----------



## Singlemalt (May 22, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I'd love some pike of musky on the fly!


yeah, but you'd need a tuff leader. I always fished ultralight, and without a wire leader the northerns would tear thru the 4lb test mono


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 22, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> yeah, but you'd need a tuff leader. I always fished ultralight, and without a wire leader the northerns would tear thru the 4lb test mono


Oh yeah. 10wt and a steel leader, baby! I want...


----------



## raratt (May 22, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> yeah, but you'd need a tuff leader. I always fished ultralight, and without a wire leader the northerns would tear thru the 4lb test mono


I brought in a #6 catfish on 4 pound leader when trout fishing, that was fun. It tasted great with beer batter...lol.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> I brought in a #6 catfish on 4 pound leader when trout fishing, that was fun. It tasted great with beer batter...lol.


Except whenthe lakes were frozen I'd fish to and from work most days of the year, mostly get perch, bluegills and cats and filet them out right there. Then a big fish fry every saturday, except for winter I loved that place LOL


----------



## raratt (May 22, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Except whenthe lakes were frozen I'd fish to and from work most days of the year, mostly get perch, bluegills and cats and filet them out right there. Then a big fish fry every saturday, except for winter I loved that place LOL


I have a friend from Pennsylvania that told me about when the fish were running in the rivers you could almost use them as stepping stones there were so many. I used to sit and watch this fishcam from Lake Superior for hours...lol. https://www.lssu.edu/cfre/cfre-fishcam/


----------



## Singlemalt (May 22, 2020)

T


raratt said:


> I have a friend from Pennsylvania that told me about when the fish were running in the rivers you could almost use them as stepping stones there were so many. I used to sit and watch this fishcam from Lake Superior for hours...lol. https://www.lssu.edu/cfre/cfre-fishcam/


Those steel head runs were magnificent


----------



## jerryb73 (May 22, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> T
> 
> Those steel head runs were magnificent


We used to go every year during the run. Absolute best fishing memories I have. We would fish in parts of the creek you could literally jump across. Thick with fish, you could reach in and touch them. Amazing to see these giants in such small parts of the creek.


----------



## cannabineer (May 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That fish has huge bones.


I was thinking awesome filet for such a trootlet


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That fish has huge bones.


Well miss, you know what other animal has a huge bone...?















The blue whale
Its upper lip bone is the largest bone in the animal kingdom ever discovered


----------



## cannabineer (May 22, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Well miss, you know what other animal has a huge bone...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder how many Goodsons would ...


----------



## DarkWeb (May 22, 2020)

New driveway and fixed some of the other driveway.......22 yards of sure-pac pushed around with a mini.....I got it half hand raked. I came in for a slice of cold pizza and a beer.....don't know if I'm gonna make it back out......its 79 and damn another cold beer is lookin good. LOL sometimes all this time off is like a long weekend.......sometimes it feels like there is no weekend. Walked out at 7 am today to do some other yard work.....I didn't even hear my buddy pull up and start to unload the excavator. He's smiling and says I got 18 yards and his guy commin in an half hr......lol good dude


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I like German whites myself
> 
> A nice Gewurtztraminer goes great with seafood


When I was in Germany I had a couple delicious Gewurztraminers. I prefer dry whites and most of the Gewurztraminers I've gotten over here are a little to sweet. Although I like a good Eiswin. So I'm not always consistent in my preferences.


----------



## manfredo (May 22, 2020)

Well, an hour of transmission fluid dripping on me, but my pickup truck is operational again! Trany cooling lines replaced...I had to get creative, and hopefully they hold! I need my truck to go bicycling!! Isn't that ironic! 

Memorial Day weekend is here in the US...Just doing my 1st vapes of the weekend. I have a variety of early buds drying on a windowsill so I have something different/better to smoke this weekend...and maybe a Panama Pupil ready to chop...maybe...gotta scope it later.

Next up, pressure wash patio. After this vaping session....maybe...The reward is then I can bring out the hammock!!


----------



## Metasynth (May 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I wonder how many Goodsons would ...


Thats a lotta dix


----------



## raratt (May 22, 2020)

Finished culling the peaches, not going to be a great crop this year. It was raining during flower so the bees weren't out in the numbers they usually would be when it is sunny. I'll still get a couple hundred I figure. I'm going to make $5-20 dollar bags/boxes this year to reduce the hassle on me when I sell them, it will also reduce the foot traffic. I'm thinking $2 a pound. 
Need to go get eggs. Beer shelf is already full, love the DG 30 packs.
Pretty strong N wind today, wife is not a happy camper because of it.
I'm thinking spaghetti for dinner, tired of the same ol stuff.


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Well, an hour of transmission fluid dripping on me, but my pickup truck is operational again! Trany cooling lines replaced...I had to get creative, and hopefully they hold! I need my truck to go bicycling!! Isn't that ironic!
> 
> Memorial Day weekend is here in the US...Just doing my 1st vapes of the weekend. I have a variety of early buds drying on a windowsill so I have something different/better to smoke this weekend...and maybe a Panama Pupil ready to chop...maybe...gotta scope it later.
> 
> Next up, pressure wash patio. After this vaping session....maybe...The reward is then I can bring out the hammock!!


I'm dumping some more chlorine in the pool. It's like watching money dissolve into bright blue deliciously liquid sunshine ;D

I think I like the new crop


----------



## doublejj (May 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> Finished culling the peaches, not going to be a great crop this year. It was raining during flower so the bees weren't out in the numbers they usually would be when it is sunny. I'll still get a couple hundred I figure. I'm going to make $5-20 dollar bags/boxes this year to reduce the hassle on me when I sell them, it will also reduce the foot traffic. I'm thinking $2 a pound.
> Need to go get eggs. Beer shelf is already full, love the DG 30 packs.
> Pretty strong N wind today, wife is not a happy camper because of it.
> I'm thinking spaghetti for dinner, tired of the same ol stuff.


put me down for a $20bx......


----------



## DarkWeb (May 22, 2020)

Finished raking it out


----------



## raratt (May 22, 2020)

doublejj said:


> put me down for a $20bx......


You get the family discount bro.


----------



## Mohican (May 22, 2020)

Hey JJ - when you moving the BBQ to the farm?


----------



## doublejj (May 22, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Hey JJ - when you moving the BBQ to the farm?


Prob after Covid-19 dies down. when I host a bbq again it will be on the farm....


----------



## doublejj (May 22, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Prob after Covid-19 dies down. when I host a bbq again it will be on the farm....


I need to take some new pictures.....you guys won't believe what we have done with the place...


----------



## raratt (May 22, 2020)

Shit, so much for the electric bill.


----------



## manfredo (May 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'm dumping some more chlorine in the pool. It's like watching money dissolve into *bright blue deliciously liquid sunshine ;D*
> 
> I think I like the new crop


Nice!!

I found another use for pool shock today...I used it to clean my patio, before pressure washing. It did the trick!

I'll have to show you all a pic of my clones using pool shock....because I am doing something wrong! I have a batch in there now that is over 2 weeks. Loads of roots, but short stubby roots....I think about 80% rooted this time though. I bumped the temp up a little but that didn't really help. I don't have a scale accurate to 1/10th gram either....plus I am using a different brand of shock. I'll get pics later...but first I must get high, my back is toast!


----------



## Singlemalt (May 22, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Nice!!
> 
> I found another use for pool shock today...I used it to clean my patio, before pressure washing. It did the trick!
> 
> I'll have to show you all a pic of my clones using pool shock....because I am doing something wrong! I have a batch in there now that is over 2 weeks. Loads of roots, but short stubby roots....I think about 80% rooted this time though. I bumped the temp up a little but that didn't really help. I don't have a scale accurate to 1/10th gram either....plus I am using a different brand of shock. I'll get pics later...but first I must get high, my back is toast!


What, exactly, type/brand shock are you using? Ingredients. All pool shocks aren't equal and the purpose of them is a bit different than what we want for cloning. For pools/spas we want to kill all life and maintain killing power lol. Not so in the cloner, just kill or weaken microorganisms until the clone forms roots. I've found the one giving least problems is calcium hypochorite (cal-hypo). Dichlor is sodium dichloro-s-triazinetrione which also generates cynanuric acid. Cyanuric acid is a stabilizer to protect the chlorine from UV burn-off and prolong it in your spa or pool. That's not necessary in a cloner and we don't know how it affects growth.
Edit: sorry if this came off as pedantic , but the devil is in the details


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> What, exactly, type/brand shock are you using? Ingredients. All pool shocks aren't equal and the purpose of them is a bit different than what we want for cloning. For pools/spas we want to kill all life and maintain killing power lol. Not so in the cloner, just kill or weaken microorganisms until the clone forms roots. I've found the one giving least problems is calcium hypochorite (cal-hypo). Dichlor is sodium dichloro-s-triazinetrione which also generates cynanuric acid. Cyanuric acid is a stabilizer to protect the chlorine from UV burn-off and prolong it in your spa or pool. That's not necessary in a cloner and we don't know how it affects growth.
> Edit: sorry if this came off as pedantic , but the devil is in the details


Yeah I use Calcium Hypochlorite, cheap and effective. Ok maybe not to cheap but effective.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 22, 2020)

My town has announced that “we’re open” to all valley kooks, flatlanders and Bay Area dickbags. So I went to stay at my parents cabin for awhile. Hot tub is ready. 

I also got sushi. I would post a shot of my wife’s cleavage like usual, but since @Laughing Grass hates tits i left them out.


----------



## cannabineer (May 22, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4573740View attachment 4573741
> 
> My town has announced that “we’re open” to all valley kooks, flatlanders and Bay Area dickbags. So I went to stay at my parents cabin for awhile. Hot tub is ready.
> 
> I also got sushi. I would post a shot of my wife’s cleavage like usual, but since @Laughing Grass hates tits i left them out.


Even your titless sushi posts make me squirm in chair


----------



## Bareback (May 22, 2020)

I started my weekend off pretty much like my week has gone so far . It’s a little gorie


Spoiler


----------



## cannabineer (May 22, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I started my weekend off pretty much like my week has gone so far . It’s a little gorie
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I worry about you


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I started my weekend off pretty much like my week has gone so far . It’s a little gorie
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Cute leg


----------



## Bareback (May 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Cute leg


Well thank you.......ahhhhh was you being sarcastic.... wait I don’t want to know, I’m just going to enjoy thinking the best.


----------



## Bareback (May 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I worry about you


Hell it could have been worse but I almost saved myself, beside it will probably be worse tomorrow when I wake up with it stuck to the sheets


----------



## cannabineer (May 22, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Hell it could have been worse but I almost saved myself, beside it will probably be worse tomorrow when I wake up with it stuck to the sheets


Bandaging it should really reduce the sheets distress thing.


----------



## Bareback (May 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Bandaging it should really reduce the sheets distress thing.


I got it covered, I didn’t want my dick to scab to my leg..... again....don’t ask.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 22, 2020)

Woah.
I did mine with a chainsaw very close to that - fucked up a perfectly good pair of jeans.

Not nearly as clean as yours though.


----------



## raratt (May 22, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4573740View attachment 4573741
> 
> My town has announced that “we’re open” to all valley kooks, flatlanders and Bay Area dickbags. So I went to stay at my parents cabin for awhile. Hot tub is ready.
> 
> I also got sushi. I would post a shot of my wife’s cleavage like usual, but since @Laughing Grass hates tits i left them out.


The news in Sac was saying it was still closed to visitors, and there were "compliance" officers out to make sure rentals aren't being used.


----------



## Bareback (May 22, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Woah.
> I did mine with a chainsaw very close to that - fucked up a perfectly good pair of jeans.
> 
> Not nearly as clean as yours though.


My dad did it too, 400 stitches, 9 months to heel.

I was rolling a log with my peeve when it let go and I flew over it snagging my leg but the ground broke my fall. A big heart pine log , I’ve been sawing a lot lately and I’m trying to get though a big pile of them I’ve been saving but they are hard on equipment.


----------



## doublejj (May 22, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4573740View attachment 4573741
> 
> My town has announced that “we’re open” to all valley kooks, flatlanders and Bay Area dickbags. So I went to stay at my parents cabin for awhile. Hot tub is ready.
> 
> I also got sushi. I would post a shot of my wife’s cleavage like usual, but since @Laughing Grass hates tits i left them out.


send them to me....don't let her hate change you


----------



## Singlemalt (May 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Cute leg


What's left of it that is


----------



## raratt (May 22, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> What's left of it that is


----------



## BudmanTX (May 22, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I started my weekend off pretty much like my week has gone so far . It’s a little gorie
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


What in the bloody hell did you do?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 22, 2020)

Bareback said:


> My dad did it too, 400 stitches, 9 months to heel.
> 
> I was rolling a log with my peeve when it let go and I flew over it snagging my leg but the ground broke my fall. A big heart pine log , I’ve been sawing a lot lately and I’m trying to get though a big pile of them I’ve been saving *but they are hard on equipment*.


And legs, apparently. j/k glad you are fairly ok


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Well thank you.......ahhhhh was you being sarcastic.... wait I don’t want to know, I’m just going to enjoy thinking the best.


Nope, no sarcasm


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> What's left of it that is


That's just a scratch. You should see what we do for an arthroplasty.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 22, 2020)

Bareback said:


> My dad did it too, 400 stitches, 9 months to heel.
> 
> I was rolling a log with my peeve when it let go and I flew over it snagging my leg but the ground broke my fall. A big heart pine log , I’ve been sawing a lot lately and I’m trying to get though a big pile of them I’ve been saving but they are hard on equipment.


Nvm read up holy shit.....I would think hospital fast. If not triple antibiotic ointment, gauze and wrap. Change often or often as possible. Watch the pain, but of course I probably don't have to tell you that. Get well man.

Nice legs btw


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 22, 2020)

I went fishing for the first time this year

I caught 8-9 rainbows and kept two- Lady Napsalot is cooking them right now

I had to fight with a heron for one of them- the fish was well-hooked so I prevailed


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> The news in Sac was saying it was still closed to visitors, and there were "compliance" officers out to make sure rentals aren't being used.


I’m not in that town. I’m a few over and we’re even having an opening festival tomorrow. County vs. city basically.


----------



## Metasynth (May 22, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I’m not in that town. I’m a few over and we’re even having an opening festival tomorrow. County vs. city basically.


Oh ffs....at least where I live, I can pray for a tsunami to take them all out this weekend......Good luck dude...If you die, can I have your penis?


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 22, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Oh ffs....at least where I live, I can pray for a tsunami to take them all out this weekend......Good luck dude...If you die, can I have your penis?


If I die you can have BOTH of my penises.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 22, 2020)

Smoking a blunt and listening to absolute silence.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 22, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> If I die you can have BOTH of my penises.


Shouldn't the plural be Penes?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 22, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Shouldn't the plural be Penes?


Penii, arcane term


----------



## doublejj (May 22, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4573886
> Smoking a blunt and listening to absolute silence.


 that's what I love about being on the farm....that and the stars...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 22, 2020)

doublejj said:


> that's what I love about being on the farm....that and the stars...


Me and u both....have to agree with u a @Bobby schmeckle , silence is golden and the stars


----------



## cannabineer (May 22, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Shouldn't the plural be Penes?


Oh that battle was lost a long time ago. Penises is the currently least incorrect form.


----------



## manfredo (May 22, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> What, exactly, type/brand shock are you using? Ingredients. All pool shocks aren't equal and the purpose of them is a bit different than what we want for cloning. For pools/spas we want to kill all life and maintain killing power lol. Not so in the cloner, just kill or weaken microorganisms until the clone forms roots. I've found the one giving least problems is calcium hypochorite (cal-hypo). Dichlor is sodium dichloro-s-triazinetrione which also generates cynanuric acid. Cyanuric acid is a stabilizer to protect the chlorine from UV burn-off and prolong it in your spa or pool. That's not necessary in a cloner and we don't know how it affects growth.
> Edit: sorry if this came off as pedantic , but the devil is in the details


It's the Ultima brand TKO pool shock, 73% Calcium Hypoclorite. I followed Tylers "recipe" he posted here back a month ago....This was my 2nd attempt since then.



First try I let them run a little on the warm side, near 80F most of the time...several got mushy, maybe 50% rooted, but they are in soil now & slow growers still.

This batch is a strain I have never cloned before, Putang. They have been in the cloner 16 days today. I kept the temps around 70F degrees. Only lost a few, but roots are growing slow....thick and stubby, which is probably OK....I imagine they'll take off in soil with some nutes

Originally just RO water, with 10-15 ml of my pool shock solution every 2-3 days...after 10 days or so and little action I added a little food...Just a touch of nutes, and roots started more. I also PH'd the water at that point...it wasn't bad but a little high.

Thanks for the help, sorry if this is confusing...I'm tired & baked!!

Tomorrow!!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 23, 2020)

Space tomatoes and cold beer since 6pm....



Almost time for me to pass out, body feels good.

Peace


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 23, 2020)

We folded some paper. I think I'm going to grab some thinner paper to try.

This diamondback flies pretty well. Takes me back to winning the cub scout paper airplane contest. Ha!


----------



## lokie (May 23, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> We folded some paper. I think I'm going to grab some thinner paper to try.
> View attachment 4574077
> This diamondback flies pretty well. Takes me back to winning the cub scout paper airplane contest. Ha!
> View attachment 4574078









I used to fold rings to tip dancers, until one ungrateful wench informed me "It's a pain to unroll them".

She did not have to worry about future tips from me.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 23, 2020)

lokie said:


> I used to fold rings to tip dancers, until one ungrateful wench informed me "It's a pain to unroll them".
> 
> She did not have to worry about future tips from me.


Lol.

I origami all of the tooth fairy bills. I did a $5 ring for tooth #5. Have also done a dress, butterfly, airplane, others. I'm about out of easy folds.


----------



## lokie (May 23, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Lol.
> 
> I origami all of the tooth fairy bills. I did a $5 ring for tooth #5. Have also done a dress, butterfly, airplane, others. I'm about out of easy folds.


Got my start here.














The first fold was on a crisp new bill.


----------



## manfredo (May 23, 2020)

manfredo said:


> It's the Ultima brand TKO pool shock, 73% Calcium Hypoclorite. I followed Tylers "recipe" he posted here back a month ago....This was my 2nd attempt since then.
> 
> View attachment 4573915View attachment 4573916View attachment 4573917
> 
> ...


So any idea what I am doing wrong anyone? At 16 days I should have more roots, no?? One thought, the humidity is too low...I have had a dome on them the entire time though. I mixed the 73% Calcium Hypoclorite at 2 grams to 1 gallon of RO water for my "solution". Should I be adding anything else? 

I use to always get near 100% and have long roots in less time...Using AN B-52, a touch of fertilizer, and PH'd RO water. I am not sure what I changed!


----------



## manfredo (May 23, 2020)

Thinking time for the first potato salad of the season! I need to risk life and go to a grocery store for eggs though....eeks! And perhaps a stroll down the meat counter. 

Other than maybe some real lite housework and gardening duties, I am taking the next 3 days off (knock on wood)! My back says please do!!

And Memorial Day weekend...I have already done a bunch of reminiscing over people no longer with us  It was the anniversary of my moms death on May 21st...The woman was a saint and died young...a wicked death from Progressive supranuclear palsy. I sat with her a month while I was detoxing off opiates, while they were pumping her full of morphine. Plus she was a retired nurse....she definitely deserved better...life is cruel sometimes!

Looking like a beautiful weekend here, once we get past a brief shower shortly...It poured last night and this morning!

OK, I'm sufficiently stoned for the grocery store!


----------



## Mohican (May 23, 2020)

Did you use any root hormone?
@BobBitchen is the expert with using the Clone King.
It may have been how they were collected when you got the cuts.
What is your process for collecting cuts?


----------



## raratt (May 23, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I am taking the next 3 days off (knock on wood)! My back says please do!!


I should do the same, but it seems I always find something that needs done and I just keep pushing it.
Found out that my favorite recycle place went under, that sucks. They were the closest to the house too.


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Nvm read up holy shit.....I would think hospital fast. If not triple antibiotic ointment, gauze and wrap. Change often or often as possible. Watch the pain, but of course I probably don't have to tell you that. Get well man.
> 
> Nice legs btw


You left off the H2O2, gotta kill the anaerobes, then the rest.


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2020)

manfredo said:


> So any idea what I am doing wrong anyone? At 16 days I should have more roots, no?? One thought, the humidity is too low...I have had a dome on them the entire time though. I mixed the 73% Calcium Hypoclorite at 2 grams to 1 gallon of RO water for my "solution". Should I be adding anything else?
> 
> I use to always get near 100% and have long roots in less time...Using AN B-52, a touch of fertilizer, and PH'd RO water. I am not sure what I changed!


For me the limiting factor was water temperature. I grow in 10% humidity and I don't cover anything in humidity domes except seeds sprouting in Jiffy pellets. 73% Ca Hypochlorite is fine.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 23, 2020)

/'[[;.


manfredo said:


> So any idea what I am doing wrong anyone? At 16 days I should have more roots, no?? One thought, the humidity is too low...I have had a dome on them the entire time though. I mixed the 73% Calcium Hypoclorite at 2 grams to 1 gallon of RO water for my "solution". Should I be adding anything else?
> 
> I use to always get near 100% and have long roots in less time...Using AN B-52, a touch of fertilizer, and PH'd RO water. I am not sure what I changed!


I would suggest losing the humidity dome for aero. Non PH'd tap water works best for me, but if you feel you need to add something,
KLN & Pro tekt, both @ 5ml per 3gal. also maybe lose the netpots & add more sprayers/misters. 
76* seems to be a sweet spot in aero.


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> /'[[;.
> 
> I would suggest losing the humidity dome for aero. Non PH'd tap water works best for me, but if you feel you need to add something,
> KLN & Pro tekt, both @ 5ml per 3gal. also maybe lose the netpots & add more sprayers/misters.
> 76* seems to be a sweet spot in aero.


Yeah I love my KLN and tap water.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 23, 2020)

I took off my shirt today......I feel like I look like a polar bear.......with burnt forearms....getting the pool ready for the kids. Smokin some old weed that tastes awesome and hits you in the eyes.....about a 6 month cure on a Mr nice.....its nice


----------



## printer (May 23, 2020)

I'm still working on it.


----------



## manfredo (May 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> I should do the same, but it seems I always find something that needs done and I just keep pushing it.
> Found out that my favorite recycle place went under, that sucks. They were the closest to the house too.


Yes, "pushing it" is my middle name, lol....I just got back from fertilizing a lawn at a rental. Hi, my name is Mano, and I'm a workaholic....


----------



## manfredo (May 23, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Did you use any root hormone?
> @BobBitchen is the expert with using the Clone King.
> It may have been how they were collected when you got the cuts.
> What is your process for collecting cuts?


I did use Dip N Grow these last 2 times. After I take a cutting I immediately soak it in water, or in this case right into the DipNGrow...and I usually scratch the stems up some.

So as @BobBitchen said, I will go back to tap water...I think I use to mix tap and RO water, and somewhere along the line switched to just RO. And I did not use a dome in the old days, so I'll lose that. My humidity has been real low, which is why I was using it ....but that's about to change as spring arrives.

Then I dumped the leftover DipNGrow into the cloner along with my RO water.

I know it looks like a weak stream of water in the pic, but that is a great nozzle that puts out a nice even spread of droplets...It's from my nutriculture.

So I'll try tap water next...I have great country well water, no humidity dome, and I may skip the DipNGrow...I wasn't impressed with it...and I'll bump my temp up a tad, to 75ish...and see what happens. I don't actually need clones now, but just need to get good at it again for when I do.

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> You left off the H2O2, gotta kill the anaerobes, then the rest.


Knew I was missing something when I posted that.....


----------



## Mohican (May 23, 2020)

Gotta scrub it with *pHisoHex®* and a scrub brush and get those nice pink suds.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 23, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I did use Dip N Grow these last 2 times. After I take a cutting I immediately soak it in water, or in this case right into the DipNGrow...and I usually scratch the stems up some.
> 
> So as @BobBitchen said, I will go back to tap water...I think I use to mix tap and RO water, and somewhere along the line switched to just RO. And I did not use a dome in the old days, so I'll lose that. My humidity has been real low, which is why I was using it ....but that's about to change as spring arrives.
> 
> ...


Boil your well water first, there's microorgs in the water that the low dose of pool shock may not kill. I'm on a well and I either boil the water or use bottled spring water.


----------



## Bareback (May 23, 2020)

Here’s an update on my boo-boo , check out how the blood pooled under the skin under my bandage ( extra tape around the edges because the bandage is old ) and the bruise is rather large. More scrape than cut but a large hematoma, about the size of a avocado.


Spoiler: Boo-boo


----------



## BudmanTX (May 23, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Here’s an update on my boo-boo , check out how the blood pooled under the skin under my bandage ( extra tape around the edges because the bandage is old ) and the bruise is rather large. More scrape than cut but a large hematoma, about the size of a avocado.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Boo-boo
> ...


Well better than it was. If it were me, clean with peroxide real good, use the antibiotic ointment and let it breath a little before you dress it again...Glad ur doing good man


----------



## raratt (May 23, 2020)

Cut back the flowering maple that was hanging over my old fire pit and pulled more weeds around it. Deadheaded most of the roses out back. Gardenia has some flowers on it so I picked some to bring in the house, they smell great. Tri-tip is thawed out and ready for the Q. Buds and suds in progress.


----------



## doublejj (May 23, 2020)

We saw a few male flowers on the Cherry pies that we already planted, so I had to replace them all (both greenhouses) with Wedding Cake........put us about 3 weeks behind


----------



## outerstar (May 23, 2020)

Went running, got stoned, yield at by a women (apparently I looked to long). Helped people out.
Fixed stuff. Contemplated how stupid the world man has created is and how it could be changed.

(isn't the dude above my post got the idea, pro!)


----------



## Bareback (May 23, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Well better than it was. If it were me, clean with peroxide real good, use the antibiotic ointment and let it breath a little before you dress it again...Glad ur doing good man


Yeah that’s exactly what I did, plus I went to Wally World and got fresh bandages so I don’t have to add extra tape. The soreness is setting in , from my hip to my knee, it just kinda feels jammed up and a little tinder but I’ve had a lot worse, really I was lucky that I had on long pants and not shorts or I’d surely had to make a trip to the er.


----------



## manfredo (May 23, 2020)

I got a bicycle ride in, cooked some chicken speidies on the grill with first Florida sweetcorn of the season, with home made potatoe salad and deviled eggs....and for desert, Black Lime Bubba and 4 Fudgcicles...maybe 5 

Picked up 3 nice porterhouse steaks and I might have my dad and my bro over for dinner tomorrow...like an outdoor distanced cookout. Or I may just eat them myself and not even feel guilty for being anti social.

Sleeping with a window open, another first for the season. A day full of firsts of the season!!

I did feel bad today. Went to the grocery for a few things. On the way out I got approached by a homeless/junkie looking young guy...no more than like 18-20. Before he could even get out "can you spare a couple dollars (for a bag of dope)" I barked at him loud "NO I DON'T" and I think I scared him...but he scared me, with no mask on! Still felt bad about it all day...I'm a pushover and usually do give them some cash.


----------



## manfredo (May 23, 2020)

That reminds me of an old hip wound I had. Really was not as painful as it looks!


----------



## doublejj (May 23, 2020)

I paid a visit down to the greenhouses today to check on the crews progress. I hadn't been down there since we re-planted. I always feel a bit like this.....


----------



## neosapien (May 24, 2020)

I'm about to cut the grass. It is literally 2ft high. Then I'm going into the office to make the schedule for the coming week. Then I have 1 service call to complete. Then tomorrow I'm taking the day off to cut up some trees that fell over the winter. Then I'm relaxing. It will be my first day off since Easter, April 12th. Not including today I put in 75.5 hrs this past week.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 24, 2020)

doublejj said:


> We saw a few male flowers on the Cherry pies that we already planted, so I had to replace them all (both greenhouses) with Wedding Cake........put us about 3 weeks behind
> View attachment 4574653
> 
> View attachment 4574655


No fucking around! 
I like it. 

Some growers just pluck the early male flowers and let em keep going.


----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2020)

manfredo said:


> That reminds me of an old hip wound I had. Really was not as painful as it looks!


Should have just finished the total hip arthroplasty.


----------



## manfredo (May 24, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Should have just finished the total hip arthroplasty.


Yes I should have...This is a hip resurfacing scar, with metal on metal components...It was supposed to the the hottest new thing 10 years ago, and was done by one of the top surgeons on the east coast...and I also had my left hip done a year later by the same surgeon. They are more durable than a total replacement, they claimed. Now I have elevated cobalt & chromium levels that have caused a long list of symptoms & problems...Most recently severe tinnitus, that made me want to end my life it was so bad....$6,000 Widex hearing aids saved my ass though, and reduced the tinnitus significantly.

So now they want to do 2 hip revision surgeries and replace at least one of the metal components. I'd be recovering from one of them now if not for Covid...My life has sucked every since they installed the 2nd one, near ten years ago! 









Smith & Nephew Birmingham Hip Resurfacing | Martin, Harding & Mazzotti, LLP


Thousands of Smith & Nephew's Birmingham Hip Modular Heads are being recalled and users are experiencing adverse effects from the product. Our Lawyers are here to help you get compensated for any related injuries.




www.1800law1010.com


----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Yes I should have...This is a hip resurfacing scar, with metal on metal components...It was supposed to the the hottest new thing 10 years ago, and was done by one of the top surgeons on the east coast...and I also had my left hip done a year later by the same surgeon. They are more durable than a total replacement, they claimed. Now I have elevated cobalt & chromium levels that have caused a long list of symptoms & problems...Most recently severe tinnitus, that made me want to end my life it was so bad....$6,000 Widex hearing aids saved my ass though, and reduced the tinnitus significantly.
> 
> So now they want to do 2 hip revision surgeries and replace at least one of the metal components. I'd be recovering from one of them now if not for Covid...My life has sucked every since they installed the 2nd one, near ten years ago!
> 
> ...


Yeah I could say so much about this. I'm sorry you're experiencing it.


----------



## manfredo (May 24, 2020)

Thank you...Crazy thing is, this is the 2nd time I was a guinea pig, and the first was even worse!! ....It doesn't pay to try new medical procedures until they have been proven for years, in many cases !!


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 24, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Yes I should have...This is a hip resurfacing scar, with metal on metal components...It was supposed to the the hottest new thing 10 years ago, and was done by one of the top surgeons on the east coast...and I also had my left hip done a year later by the same surgeon. They are more durable than a total replacement, they claimed. Now I have elevated cobalt & chromium levels that have caused a long list of symptoms & problems...Most recently severe tinnitus, that made me want to end my life it was so bad....$6,000 Widex hearing aids saved my ass though, and reduced the tinnitus significantly.
> 
> So now they want to do 2 hip revision surgeries and replace at least one of the metal components. I'd be recovering from one of them now if not for Covid...My life has sucked every since they installed the 2nd one, near ten years ago!
> 
> ...


Sorry you're going through it, bro.
I think I empathize even more so today, than I would have 2 days ago.
My neighbor just found out he may lose his leg from the knee down. He had a compound fracture 10 yrs ago, docs put in a plate and forgot about it. It fucked up his bone. Now they are saying he may have up to 8 more surgeries... with no guarantee of keeping his leg. 
It sux but I know he'll be fine. 
Take care dude.

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Thank you...Crazy thing is, this is the 2nd time I was a guinea pig, and the first was even worse!! ....It doesn't pay to try new medical procedures until they have been proven for years, in many cases !!


You got it and was under full FDA oversight. Just imagine the mess now. Abbot's fast test is posting 50% inaccurate results but hey you get your wrong results in record time


----------



## raratt (May 24, 2020)

Got rid of the goatee this morning, didn't seem like a good thing to have when it is 106 outside. Green trash can is filled with assorted greenery so deadheading the roses in front will have to wait until after trash day.


----------



## Metasynth (May 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> Got rid of the goatee this morning, didn't seem like a good thing to have when it is 106 outside. Green trash can is filled with assorted greenery so deadheading the roses in front will have to wait until after trash day.


Bought a car on the 14th, decided to trim the tree it was parked under...

I filled my green can, my neighbors green can, and two 32 gallon rubbermaid trash cans I keep around for leaves to transport from the yard to the green can...lol.

Found a baby rattlesnake about halfway through filling the second green can, tried to catch and relocate the bastard, but he managed to escape. Hopefully he leaves the area, since he was thoroughly harassed here.


----------



## raratt (May 24, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Bought a car on the 14th, decided to trim the tree it was parked under...
> 
> I filled my green can, my neighbors green can, and two 32 gallon rubbermaid trash cans I keep around for leaves to transport from the yard to the green can...lol.
> 
> Found a baby rattlesnake about halfway through filling the second green can, tried to catch and relocate the bastard, but he managed to escape. Hopefully he leaves the area, since he was thoroughly harassed here.


I have my neighbor's hedge to do sometime also, it fills it up rather quickly. The hedge infringes on mowing the lawn next to it. If a rattler ever came into the yard my dog would attack it, she hunts everything that moves.


----------



## manfredo (May 24, 2020)

I don't like Gardner snakes...I'd probably have to move if i saw a rattler, lol...


----------



## DarkWeb (May 24, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I don't like Gardner snakes...I'd probably have to move if i saw a rattler, lol...


You don't get any by you? I'd think you could.


----------



## manfredo (May 24, 2020)

There are a few probably, but I've never seen one. I also have never seen a live bear, but one was killed by a car right in front of my house a few years back, so they are here....but just smaller ones. I'm just above the PA border, and they have rattlers there i think.


----------



## manfredo (May 24, 2020)

Apparently we do have the little bastards! I have never seen one in my 58 years though...but damn you global warming!

"Beth and her husband even considered moving out of their new home. " 









Rattlesnake Warning for Twin Tiers Residents


More on a local man's terrifying discovery near the Chemung River behind the soccer fields off Route 352 in Big Flats:




www.mytwintiers.com


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Apparently we do have the little bastards! I have never seen one in my 58 years though...but damn you global warming!
> 
> "Beth and her husband even considered moving out of their new home. "
> 
> ...


Whether you know it or not rattlesnakes have there place taking care of mice and the rodent population. Great to eat btw..js.

Just watch were you step and if you hear one back away slowly, older ones have a reach youngest ones don't but they are more deadly.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 24, 2020)

manfredo said:


> There are a few probably, but I've never seen one. I also have never seen a live bear, but one was killed by a car right in front of my house a few years back, so they are here....but just smaller ones. I'm just above the PA border, and they have rattlers there i think.


I grew up in north nj and have seen many. Some big fuckers!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I grew up in north nj and have seen many. Some big fuckers!


Come to Texas, some extremely large ones have been caught. In fact we have a festival about them too.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 24, 2020)

Watered everything, put down nematodes, put the rest of the legs on the south gh to give me some more height, cut the backyard patchy ass grass, pulled weeds and accidentally pulled two basil volunteers from last years plants seeds I guess so I replanted them elsewhere, and I transplanted about 20 cannabis seedlings. This pumpkin plant is gonna make me move the mint pretty soon.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 24, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Come to Texas, some extremely large ones have been caught. In fact we have a festival about them too.


Oh I bet you got some big boys! I've seen some but not TX size...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 24, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Watered everything, put down nematodes, put the rest of the legs on the south gh to give me some more height, cut the backyard patchy ass grass, pulled weeds and accidentally pulled two basil volunteers from last years plants seeds I guess so I replanted them elsewhere, and I transplanted about 20 cannabis seedlings. This pumpkin plant is gonna make me move the mint pretty soon.View attachment 4575464


Fucking paradise right there! The sex appeal is off the charts.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 24, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Fucking paradise right there! The sex appeal is off the charts.


Thanks. It really is relaxing out there early in the morning with nothing but Mother Nature’s sounds. Now that my cannabis greenhouse is temporarily empty I have focused more energy into the herbs and veggies. Even started another herb bed next to my compost pile. So far I’ve got dill, 1 poinsettia pepper seedling, a watermelon plant and mint over there. I’ll snap a photo next time I go out and smoke.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 24, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh I bet you got some big boys! I've seen some but not TX size...


Texas record of one just a tad over 92 inches


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 24, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Thanks. It really is relaxing out there early in the morning with nothing but Mother Nature’s sounds. Now that my cannabis greenhouse is temporarily empty I have focused more energy into the herbs and veggies. Even started another herb bed next to my compost pile. So far I’ve got dill, 1 poinsettia pepper seedling, a watermelon plant and mint over there. I’ll snap a photo next time I go out and smoke.


Do you do a personal grow journal?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 24, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Do you do a personal grow journal?


It’s the second link in my signature.


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 24, 2020)

Nice little stoney slow roll with the wife is a great way to start the day.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 24, 2020)

So empty

Hoping to attract more beneficials. Don’t mind the mess. It’s a work in progress. I’m still trying to find a marigold to put here as a trap crop. I’m fixin’ ta go garden shopping in my neighbors’ flower beds here in a minute lol.


----------



## doublejj (May 24, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> No fucking around!
> I like it.
> 
> Some growers just pluck the early male flowers and let em keep going.


It was a big hit but i had to do it. Can't take the chance at this level. Fortunately one of the crew knew someone with 80 Wedding Cake teens. Pricey, but they were perfect. So we take that one on the chin and keep rollin'...


----------



## doublejj (May 24, 2020)

today I tried to take a few pics of the Hummingbirds on the farm. Damn they are quick little suckers. These are some of the best shots...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 24, 2020)

Hung my feeders yesterday. Something really amazing about 4-6 hummingbirds vying for the feeders. I wish Fuchsias didn't make such a mess. They are the ultimate bait here.


----------



## raratt (May 24, 2020)

doublejj said:


> today I tried to take a few pics of the Hummingbirds on the farm. Damn they are quick little suckers. These are some of the best shots...
> View attachment 4575557
> 
> View attachment 4575558
> ...


Hummingbirds are highly entertaining.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 24, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I did use Dip N Grow these last 2 times. After I take a cutting I immediately soak it in water, or in this case right into the DipNGrow...and I usually scratch the stems up some.
> 
> So as @BobBitchen said, I will go back to tap water...I think I use to mix tap and RO water, and somewhere along the line switched to just RO. And I did not use a dome in the old days, so I'll lose that. My humidity has been real low, which is why I was using it ....but that's about to change as spring arrives.
> 
> ...



My advice would be to keep using RO water, the pool shock and the Dip-n-Grow. If you add nutes or anything else, it will delay rooting ime. Don't use a humidity dome with aero cloners, it can take longer to root and lower your success rate. It's a BIG mistake to add dip-n-grow to the cloner itself, that will really fuck things up, your cuttings should only be exposed to the dip-n-grow for no more than 10 seconds. What I do is take all my cuttings of the same strain and put them right into cups of RO water with a little shock solution added. I then dip them in the dip-n-grow diluted solution for about 10 seconds (anymore is counter-productive), then into the cloner they go. Well water would probably be the worst choice, because of the probable micro-organisms it contains. I used to use tap, but I've found RO to be best to start with a clean solution base. I also advise against scraping the stems, I've noticed that also prolongs rooting time and lowers success rate. I also wouldn't ph your water. If you can keep it simple, you should be getting thick white roots in about 10 days. Best of luck, bro...


----------



## manfredo (May 24, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> My advice would be to keep using RO water, the pool shock and the Dip-n-Grow. If you add nutes or anything else, it will delay rooting ime. Don't use a humidity dome with aero cloners, it can take longer to root and lower your success rate. It's a BIG mistake to add dip-n-grow to the cloner itself, that will really fuck things up, your cuttings should only be exposed to the dip-n-grow for no more than 10 seconds. What I do is take al my cuttings of the same strain and put them right into cups of RO water with a little shock solution added. I then dip them in the dip-n-grow diluted solution for about 10 seconds (anymore is counter-productive), then into the cloner they go. Well water would probably be the worst choice, because if the probable micro-organisms it contains. I used to use tap, but I've found RO to be best to start with a clean solution base. I also advise against scraping the stems, I've noticed that also prolongs rooting time and lowers success rate. I also wouldn't ph your water. If you can keep it simple, you should be getting thick white roots in about 10 days. Best of luck, bro...


Thank you... I see my mistakes now...My cuttings were in the DipNGrow probably 30-60 seconds or more....plus dumping the leftovers in there I thought couldn't hurt. And I'll stick with the RO water...I really appreciate the tips!!

Still I didn't do terrible...I think 17 out of 25 rooted, roughly 75%, and i'm gonna clean things up, and take another tray tomorrow and see if i can do better!

Midnight here and i am wiped out...The fresh air is great for sleeping!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 25, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4573740View attachment 4573741
> 
> My town has announced that “we’re open” to all valley kooks, flatlanders and Bay Area dickbags. So I went to stay at my parents cabin for awhile. Hot tub is ready.
> 
> I also got sushi. I would post a shot of my wife’s cleavage like usual, but since @Laughing Grass hates tits i left them out.


Hate is such a strong word.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 25, 2020)

we still had the furnace on last week, no transition into summer this year.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Nice little stoney slow roll with the wife is a great way to start the day.


@mysunnyboy 
It’s “ where’s Waldo” ... spot wino Barbie


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> we still had the furnace on last week, no transition into summer this year.
> 
> View attachment 4576145


Before I noticed it was an ad, I was gonna say “nice grill”


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> we still had the furnace on last week, no transition into summer this year.
> 
> View attachment 4576145


Lucky


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> LuckyView attachment 4576164


On the bright side, the virus hates heat.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> On the bright side, the virus hates heat.


Hates humidity and heat. I’m just glad we don’t have high humidity along with the heat wave.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Hates humidity and heat. I’m just glad we don’t have high humidity along with the heat wave.


Yeah that would be double misery. Your forecast temps are actually higher than mine, but Liar Underground routinely lowballs our summer temps here in California’s frying pan. I instrumented up.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> LuckyView attachment 4576164


On another note, when I looked at your screenshot I was like “holy crap I just charged this bitch”


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Before I noticed it was an ad, I was gonna say “nice grill”


I wish. We had a nice stainless steel barbecue once upon a time I can't remember the brand. It was liberated from our patio the first year we had it so we replaced it with cheapest barbecue we could find. 



FresnoFarmer said:


> LuckyView attachment 4576164


That's too hot to be that far from a beach.


----------



## manfredo (May 25, 2020)

It's supposed to be 87 here tomorrow with up to 80% humidity....The humidity is the crazy part. 

I'm looking at portable AC units, for my basement....The kind where you run a hose out the window. I run a humidifier 24/7 all summer down there...May as well run an AC unit instead...It will remove the humidity AND cool it down. The question is, will it remove *enough* humidity. Right now I am sucking 4 gallons a day out of the air in my flower room, to keep it at 45% RH...It's a vicious cycle! No wonder I had pm....


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wish. We had a nice stainless steel barbecue once upon a time I can't remember the brand. It was liberated from our patio the first year we had it so we replaced it with cheapest barbecue we could find.
> 
> 
> 
> That's too hot to be that far from a beach.


All my neighbors and my buddies on Snapchat went to the beach today lol. It’s like a 2 hr drive to Pismo Beach.


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> On the bright side, the virus hates heat.


and sunlight


----------



## Metasynth (May 25, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> and sunlight


and skittles. don't forget skittles


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> and skittles. don't forget skittles


Hydroxychloroskittles


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 25, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> All my neighbors and my buddies on Snapchat went to the beach today lol. It’s like a 2 hr drive to Pismo Beach.


That's not that bad. It looks a lot further looking at the map. I'm 15 minutes from cherry beach. It was awesome, I could go on a weekday and it would be almost empty except for a few mothers with small children. The beaches are still closed here with no word on when they'll open. I don't think I'll be going if they open it while everyone is still off work.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> On the bright side, the virus hates heat.





FresnoFarmer said:


> Hates humidity and heat. I’m just glad we don’t have high humidity along with the heat wave.


The rona also hates UV so outdoor activities should be relatively safe. 

I get the feeling that Fall/winter could be super sucky -- and there's no way they can keep the economy shut down. 

Time to get the ol' immune system into shape because it's gonna get extra fucky in a few months.

This would be the worst timing ever for a natural disaster like an earthquake or volcano...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's not that bad. It looks a lot further looking at the map. I'm 15 minutes from cherry beach. It was awesome, I could go on a weekday and it would be almost empty except for a few mothers with small children. The beaches are still closed here with no word on when they'll open. I don't think I'll be going if they open it while everyone is still off work.


From what I saw on Snapchat it’s packed. No social distancing whatsoever.


----------



## Metasynth (May 25, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> The rona also hates UV so outdoor activities should be relatively safe.
> 
> I get the feeling that Fall/winter could be super sucky -- and there's no way they can keep the economy shut down.
> 
> ...


Maybe a solar flare that knocks out the power grid for a year or two...


----------



## Metasynth (May 25, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> From what I saw on Snapchat it’s packed. No social distancing whatsoever.


I went for a drive yesterday. I was cruising the canyons, and took one that leads to the ocean. There was traffic stopped at least 5 or 6 miles from the actual ocean. Like....bumper to bumper stopped. It was insanity. Turned around right away, since I had no intention to actually go to the beach. But those people were looking at like 2 hours in traffic to get the remaining 5 miles at the rate they were going.

Is it evil to wish for a tsunami? Just a little one...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 25, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I went for a drive yesterday. I was cruising the canyons, and took one that leads to the ocean. There was traffic stopped at least 5 or 6 miles from the actual ocean. Like....bumper to bumper stopped. It was insanity. Turned around right away, since I had no intention to actually go to the beach. But those people were looking at like 2 hours in traffic to get the remaining 5 miles at the rate they were going.
> 
> Is it evil to wish for a tsunami? Just a little one...






__ https://www.facebook.com/160328526481/posts/10157438971166482


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 25, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/160328526481/posts/10157438971166482


I gotta admit I'm super jealous. I would love to go to the beach or hang out and have drinks and a barbecue with friends. It's going to get harder to resist as the summer wears on and everyone starts gathering together again. I know several of my single friends are already doing it.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I gotta admit I'm super jealous. I would love to go to the beach or hang out and have drinks and a barbecue with friends. It's going to get harder to resist as the summer wears on and everyone starts gathering together again. I know several of my single friends are already doing it.


I’m antisocial. I like the beach but without people lol. All my friends are mostly dead or in prison.


----------



## raratt (May 25, 2020)

I think I'll go get fixins for dinner early before it warms up anymore. I'll slice up some leftover tri tip for sandwiches on sourdough rolls with home made potato salad and have my son doctor up some beans also. I started the tri tip on the smoker and finished it on the gas grill, nice smoke ring on it.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> I think I'll go get fixins for dinner early before it warms up anymore. I'll slice up some leftover tri tip for sandwiches on sourdough rolls with home made potato salad and have my son doctor up some beans also. I started the tri tip on the smoker and finished it on the gas grill, nice smoke ring on it.


Did you say leftovers?


----------



## tyler.durden (May 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> we still had the furnace on last week, no transition into summer this year.
> 
> View attachment 4576145


Same here, as usual. It went from the high 50's one day to high 80's and humid the very next day and is staying there. Summer comes like a quick punch to the face...


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 25, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I’m antisocial. I like the beach but without people lol. All my friends are mostly dead or in prison.


I'm sorry. That's tough... I never know what to say about death. 



tyler.durden said:


> Same here, as usual. It went from the high 50's one day to high 80's and humid the very next day and is staying there. Summer comes like a quick punch to the face...


Have you had a chance to get out on your bike and enjoy the warm weather yet? I've been out three times on trails I didn't know, I'm always nervous about bombing down unknown trails. All the parks are open now so we're planning on hitting up some familiar ones this weekend and getting crazy.


----------



## jerryb73 (May 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> we still had the furnace on last week, no transition into summer this year.
> 
> View attachment 4576145


Heat warning 81.lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 25, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Heat warning 81.lol


lol we're sensitive. 84° now, feels like 93° with the humidex.


----------



## srh88 (May 25, 2020)

We went to the park


----------



## tyler.durden (May 25, 2020)

I've been doing a LOT of bike and scooter riding over the last couple of weeks. My boy is still staying at his mom's resale shop in the suburbs, and I found a previously unknown bike path near me that runs almost right to the shop's front door, so I've been visiting him a lot. The path is built on an old railroad line through the forest preserves, and is tree-lined, shady, and cool. What a find! A few a my weed clients are out that way, too, so I've been volunteering to make scooter deliveries to them. High 80's and humid is usually too hot for me to ride my bike, but is SO nice on my scooter! The breeze the scooter creates on me, plus the fact that I don't have to exert myself makes it the ideal summer transportation. It's a total attention getter as it is such a rare vehicle, it must be odd to see a standing person flying by silently at 30+ mph. A hospital worker inquired about it and offered to buy it on the spot for $1500 (I paid only a grand for it directly from China), and I refused. I countered at $2000 and he refused. I didn't want to sell it at that price, either, as it took about 5 weeks for it to be delivered. In fact, I just bought another of the same scooter as a back up, and to have friends and my son be able to ride along with me, should be here mid July...


Check out the speed of this thing at 16:10 in -


----------



## tyler.durden (May 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you had a chance to get out on your bike and enjoy the warm weather yet? I've been out three times on trails I didn't know, I'm always nervous about bombing down unknown trails. All the parks are open now so we're planning on hitting up some familiar ones this weekend and getting crazy.


Lol, just posted about that. Good to hear you'll be getting back out there. I've been revisiting other paths only to discover that they have been totally revamped! This city is putting millions into extending and upgrading many bike paths, I've been loving it. I'll try to take some pics and vids of the cooler parts of these paths. My fav futuristic bike path, the 606, is still covid-closed, but all the rest are open. Strange...


----------



## DarkWeb (May 25, 2020)

I'd like to get on my bike but don't think it'll happen. I gotta still cut the new front fork and get the brake figured out.....new axle new hub too........to much shit to do before that  maybe just put the old shit fork back on.


----------



## B_the_s (May 25, 2020)

Built this clothes rack, this afternoon, out of scrap in my garage. The first time she asked was only a week ago. Am I screwed? I once took 5 years to build a deck start to finish. 
I feel like she may start expecting more of me. Btw this is pretty much the limit of my carpentry skillz.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 25, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol, just posted about that. Good to hear you'll be getting back out there. I've been revisiting other paths only to discover that they have been totally revamped! This city is putting millions into extending and upgrading many bike paths, I've been loving it. I'll try to take some pics and vids of the cooler parts of these paths. My fav futuristic bike path, the 606, is still covid-closed, but all the rest are open. Strange...


Is that the one you posted last year with the arches on the bridge? I think we're going to hit up horseshoe resort by my parents place. It's supposed to be a lot cooler next weekend so it shouldn't be too hot to wear a full face helmet. I like blue mountain trails in Collingwood better but their chair lifts are still closed with no open date posted 









Bike Park Safety Protocol - Horseshoe Resort - Barrie Ontario


Equipment Requirements Full suspension bikes are recommended. Hardtail mountain bikes are allowed. All bikes MUST have working brakes (no coaster brakes). BMX and road bikes... Read more »




horseshoeresort.com


----------



## MaD BuDz (May 25, 2020)

Went to the hydro store got some new medium for new batch of grow. Maybe 3 mile walk later after a good smoke sesh..


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm sorry. That's tough... I never know what to say about death.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you had a chance to get out on your bike and enjoy the warm weather yet? I've been out three times on trails I didn't know, I'm always nervous about bombing down unknown trails. All the parks are open now so we're planning on hitting up some familiar ones this weekend and getting crazy.


You live and then die. Life wasn’t meant to be fair. I used to get sad about my dead homies until I had my own son pass away. Now I could give a fuck who dies unless it’s my family. My sister told me our friend(her ex bf) jumped off a building about a month ago andmy response was “that was stupid. Why would he do that?” Lol


----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2020)

Well check the house outside cause we got hit by major storms last night. Outside good, checked the garden outside it's well watered. Then checked the rain gauge we got a little over 3 inches of rain. Came in made lunch from the leftovers. Decided to check the experiment, did a little defoliation of some old leaves to open her up. Checked the bucket in the closet and guess what my leak is back, crap. Also up potted a new little one. So now back to the drawing board with the roof. We got more rain coming tonight.


----------



## manfredo (May 25, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> You live and then die. Life wasn’t meant to be fair. I used to get sad about my dead homies until I had my own son pass away. Now I could give a fuck who dies unless it’s my family. My sister told me our friend(her ex bf) jumped off a building about a month ago andmy response was “that was stupid. Why would he do that?” Lol


Condolences on the loss of your son. That's got to be the hardest thing ever!


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 25, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Well check the house outside cause we got hit by major storms last night. Outside good, checked the garden outside it's well watered. Then checked the rain gauge we got a little over 3 inches of rain. Came in made lunch from the leftovers. Decided to check the experiment, did a little defoliation of some old leaves to open her up. Checked the bucket in the closet and guess what my leak is back, crap. Also up potted a new little one. So now back to the drawing board with the roof. We got more rain coming tonight.


Holy shit that's a lot of rain! 
It's been raining here for days and we've totaled about 1/2". 
-- edit -- 
I can't wait for the yard to dry out! 
Mowing twice a week is really starting to suck.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 25, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Condolences on the loss of your son. That's got to be the hardest thing ever!


Thanks. Yeah I was drinking for like 6 months straight. Sun up to sundown. Sometimes I wouldn’t even sleep or eat. Just keep drinking. Didn’t even feel like smoking pot. Tried to get some coke, but nobody would sell me any because they knew what I was probably going to do with it. Tried suicide by cop without it anyways(wasn’t as fun). Let off a couple of my guns in my driveway. I figured the AR pistol wasn’t loud enough so I bumped up to my colt .45 lol. Nobody ever came. I haven’t had a drop of alcohol since.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 25, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Thanks. Yeah I was drinking for like 6 months straight. Sun up to sundown. Sometimes I wouldn’t even sleep or eat. Just keep drinking. Didn’t even feel like smoking pot. Tried to get some coke, but nobody would sell me any because they knew what I was probably going to do with it. Tried suicide by cop without it anyways(wasn’t as fun). Let off a couple of my guns in my driveway. I figured the AR pistol wasn’t loud enough so I bumped up to my colt .45 lol. Nobody ever came. I haven’t had a drop of alcohol since.


That's harsh bro. 
Glad things are better!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Holy shit that's a lot of rain!
> It's been raining here for days and we've totaled about 1/2".


Listening to the news right now we had a ef1 hit in the northern part of the county...and straight winds of 80 to 100mph in that part of the county. Glad everyone is ok overall.

We got nother hit coming tonight, should start up about 10pm tonight and last till 2am....it's gonna be interesting to say the least


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 25, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> That's harsh bro.
> Glad things are better!


Mary Jane has amazing healing powers.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Mary Jane has amazing healing powers.


Yes she does....


----------



## manfredo (May 25, 2020)

I'm so stoned...I just typed 2 paragraphs, then hit delete. 

TMI 

I love summer though


----------



## B_the_s (May 25, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I'm so stoned...I just typed 2 paragraphs, then hit delete.
> 
> TMI
> 
> I love summer though


Ha! Cheers! Me too!


----------



## tyler.durden (May 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is that the one you posted last year with the arches on the bridge? I think we're going to hit up horseshoe resort by my parents place. It's supposed to be a lot cooler next weekend so it shouldn't be too hot to wear a full face helmet. I like blue mountain trails in Collingwood better but their chair lifts are still closed with no open date posted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the one. Just got back from another ride across the city and suburbs. HOARDS of people out, about a third of them in masks. I added some reflective tape to my scooter, super visible now. Any motorists hitting me will be intentional...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 25, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> That's the one. Just got back from another ride across the city and suburbs. HOARDS of people out, about a third of them in masks. I added some reflective tape to my scooter, super visible now. Any motorists hitting me will be intentional...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4576513


Glad you were able to get out. I haven’t rode a scooter or bike in years. I used to ride bikes from preschool all the way through high school. I know what I want for Christmas now lol. I picked up an order at Home Depot earlier and it was so packed. Line out to the parking lot of people waiting to get in. Made me glad I do order pickups.


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 25, 2020)

Another day another 5 mile walk with the wife. Happy Memorial day!


----------



## Aeroknow (May 25, 2020)

Getting there

Thank you to all who serve and who’ve served!


----------



## tyler.durden (May 25, 2020)

Still gives me the chills. Happy Memorial Day!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 25, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Still gives me the chills. Happy Memorial Day!


That's incredible - what a fantastic artist!
+


----------



## Bareback (May 25, 2020)

Me and mini me enjoying our day.


----------



## SSGrower (May 25, 2020)

Rained yesterday, turned to slushy hail/gropple, accumulated about a half in. then srarted snowing, down to 29F, 34 in the cold frame, 55 in the mj garden veg stayed in the 60s just didnt feel like getting the heater back out. Everything looks ok excep the ancho pepper, I have a purple beauty that I picked up but its in quarrantine in the garage still for one more spray. Cloudy day UV index only hit 9 a couple times 7-8 the rest of the day, burgers on the grill tonight, 70's tomorrow will venture out to check on the asparagus then. What season is it? Colorado.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Rained yesterday, turned to slushy hail/gropple, accumulated about a half in. then srarted snowing, down to 29F, 34 in the cold frame, 55 in the mj garden veg stayed in the 60s just didnt feel like getting the heater back out. Everything looks ok excep the ancho pepper, I have a purple beauty that I picked up but its in quarrantine in the garage still for one more spray. Cloudy day UV index only hit 9 a couple times 7-8 the rest of the day, burgers on the grill tonight, 70's tomorrow will venture out to check on the asparagus then. What season is it? Colorado.


Love that word gropple. What is it?


----------



## raratt (May 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Love that word gropple. What is it?


We used to call it popcorn snow, kinda like soft hail (sorry for butting in, new tincture is working well).


----------



## SSGrower (May 25, 2020)

Its like pithy snow, generally spherical. Bigger than sleet but wont hurt you. When it falls in the winter it can present an avalanch risk layer.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> We used to call it popcorn snow, kinda like soft hail (sorry for butting in, new tincture is working well).





SSGrower said:


> Its like pithy snow, generally spherical. Bigger than sleet but wont hurt you. When it falls in the winter it can present an avalanch risk layer.


In German, soft hail/popcorn snow is called Graupel. Do you have German ancestry? Or do you hail from a locale with lotsa German ancestry? There are a lot of places in e.g. Texas that drew a high proportion of German immigrants.
I am pleased that you joined in, raratt!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> There are a lot of places in e.g. Texas that drew a high proportion of German immigrants.


Where you speak is just north of me. Awesome people and awesome food. And some still speak old german.....


----------



## BudmanTX (May 25, 2020)

So you think he's comfy 


One of my other beautiful ones.....and no I didn't get him drunk, just well feed...


----------



## Grandpapy (May 26, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Where you speak is just north of me. Awesome people and awesome food. And some still speak old german.....



*New Braunfels, Texas*. Founded in 1845 by German settlers, New Braunfels is overflowing with old world heritage and small town Texas charm. From boundless adventures on our two beautiful rivers to wholesome entertainment at Schlitterbahn Waterpark and Natural Bridge Wildlife Ranch & Caverns, the activities and sights are endless. We’re also home to Texas’ oldest bakery, oldest dance hall, and Wurstfest an annual 10-day salute to sausage.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 26, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> *New Braunfels, Texas*. Founded in 1845 by German settlers, New Braunfels is overflowing with old world heritage and small town Texas charm. From boundless adventures on our two beautiful rivers to wholesome entertainment at Schlitterbahn Waterpark and Natural Bridge Wildlife Ranch & Caverns, the activities and sights are endless. We’re also home to Texas’ oldest bakery, oldest dance hall, and Wurstfest an annual 10-day salute to sausage.


When the 'rona is under control, time for @cannabineer to make the requisite pilgrimage


----------



## jerryb73 (May 26, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> When the 'rona is under control


It’s not? Yesterday apparently.


----------



## raratt (May 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> There are a lot of places in e.g. Texas that drew a high proportion of German immigrants.


That is why Norteno music sounds like a polka or walz, it was influenced by the German immigrants.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 26, 2020)

First day back to having 9 hours of ME time everyday since March 20th. I went to the off leash park this morning and it was packed. I had to let my dog run around a bit and sniff a few bums, it would have been a fight if we turn around and left without letting him play a little.


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> When the 'rona is under control, time for @cannabineer to make the requisite pilgrimage


And if I don’t, assume the wurst-käse scenario



http://imgur.com/lMvCfBf


----------



## DarkWeb (May 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> And if I don’t, assume the wurst-käse scenario
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/lMvCfBf


MMM some good mustard is needed!


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> MMM some good mustard is needed!


Mr. President, under SIOP we have two major response options.


----------



## manfredo (May 26, 2020)

81F and 62% RH at 11 am here....Our first scorcher of the season. I passed out on the sofa with all the doors & windows open last night, lol...

Just back from doing a rental lawn and I'm soaked. Need to crawl under my truck for a few minutes, then hit the shower and take it easy. A good day for cutting some clones down in the basement!!


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2020)

manfredo said:


> 81F and 62% RH at 11 am here....Our first scorcher of the season. I passed out on the sofa with all the doors & windows open last night, lol...
> 
> Just back from doing a rental lawn and I'm soaked. Need to crawl under my truck for a few minutes, then hit the shower and take it easy. A good day for cutting some clones down in the basement!!


I grew up on the East Coast. It was very difficult to cool the apartment with a box fan. It stayed hot and muggy all night.

Here in the desert, the high-low daily temp range is much wider. I can passively cool the house because while the high can be 115 the early-morning temps might be 70 or even lower.


----------



## manfredo (May 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I grew up on the East Coast. It was very difficult to cool the apartment with a box fan. It stayed hot and muggy all night.
> 
> Here in the desert, the high-low daily temp range is much wider. I can passively cool the house because while the high can be 115 the early-morning temps might be 70 or even lower.


I was always fascinated by the swamp coolers everyone has there when I use to visit my buddies in Tucson, and how much different the homes are there, utilizing lots of clay, tile and stucco. I loved it out there!!


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 26, 2020)

This was from Sunday... I usually let my chicken smoke after I'm done cooking it.



SH420


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 26, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I’m antisocial. I like the beach but without people lol. All my friends are mostly dead or in prison.


Aww man same. I always say “all my friends are dead or in jail”.



“I get hammered like the head of a nail/ because all of my friends are either dead or in jail”- me.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hate is such a strong word.


No, I get it. When people ask me “are you a breast man or an ass man?”

I reply with, “neither. I’m more of a vagina man.” I like a nice snizz. I can tell you’re also a woman of culture.


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> No, I get it. When people ask me “are you a breast man or an ass man?”
> 
> I reply with, “neither. I’m more of a vagina man.” I like a nice snizz. *I can tell you’re also a woman of culture.*


So please take this swab and sterile vial and ...


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I was always fascinated by the swamp coolers everyone has there when I use to visit my buddies in Tucson, and how much different the homes are there, utilizing lots of clay, tile and stucco. I loved it out there!!


Yeah, had no idea what a swamp cooler was til I visited Nevada in ‘86.
Those would not work in Maryland.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 26, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> No, I get it. When people ask me “are you a breast man or an ass man?”
> 
> I reply with, “neither. I’m more of a vagina man.” I like a nice snizz. I can tell you’re also a woman of culture.


Woman of culture! lol, that would make a great tramp stamp.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 26, 2020)

Had 2 gummies....1 at 8am and another at 11.......always weird eating it. Sometimes it hits me in 45 min and sometimes it takes forever then bam! This was the first time making gummies.......don't think I made the tincture correctly but it is working and they do taste awesome! Decarbed 7 g of dry ice hash and put it in 2 oz of alc. Then reduced it down to 5 ml. Used 2.5 ml for 24 gummies. The reduction was a little wet......I think I need stronger alc it was only 100 proof?


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Had 2 gummies....1 at 8am and another at 11.......always weird eating it. Sometimes it hits me in 45 min and sometimes it takes forever then bam! This was the first time making gummies.......don't think I made the tincture correctly but it is working and they do taste awesome! Decarbed 7 g of dry ice hash and put it in 2 oz of alc. Then reduced it down to 5 ml. Used 2.5 ml for 24 gummies. The reduction was a little wet......I think I need stronger alc it was only 100 proof?


I was told by a friend (and confirmed it by experiment) that eating something fatty with a dose makes it hit faster (rate of absorption) and harder (area under the curve).

You need at least 180 proof for effective extraction. The residue should be a dry powder sort of like tiny rice hulls.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I was told by a friend (and confirmed it by experiment) that eating something fatty with a dose makes it hit faster (rate of absorption) and harder (area under the curve).
> 
> You need at least 180 proof for effective extraction. The residue should be a dry powder sort of like tiny rice hulls.


Stupid state can't find everclear anywhere.......I might have something closer but I don't know how much closer.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 26, 2020)

Probably about 20 years ago I made something like rso before I ever heard of rso........thought it tasted like shit but that's what I thought I was going for yesterday. Just with less length of time in the alc so not to take out to much chlorophyll.


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Stupid state can't find everclear anywhere.......I might have something closer but I don't know how much closer.


You may consider a two-stage extraction. 91% iso (when you can find it) followed by evaporation. Heat to about 100 degrees C (monitor and control temperature closely) to remove solvent and decarb. About 30 minutes at this temp or 10 minutes at 110 C.

The residue can be taken up in your better alcohol.

I am curious if your filter residue is a dry powder or still gummy. If dry, you’ve got good extraction efficiency as you are. You still need to extract, decarb, redissolve.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Stupid state can't find everclear anywhere.......I might have something closer but I don't know how much closer.


Same here, nothing over 75%. What about Polish Vodka? 








Polmos Spirytus Rektyfikowany 192 Proof 750ML


Polmos Spirytus Rektyfikowany 192 Proof Grain Alcohol 750ML




www.theliquorbarn.com


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Probably about 20 years ago I made something like rso before I ever heard of rso........thought it tasted like shit but that's what I thought I was going for yesterday. Just with less length of time in the alc so not to take out to much chlorophyll.


I believe RSO is a hydrocarbon extract. Much fewer dark or bitter impurities. Sourcing a good hydrocarbon can be dicy.


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Same here, nothing over 75%. What about Polish Vodka?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkWeb (May 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Same here, nothing over 75%. What about Polish Vodka?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh the spirytus........done lots of dumb shit those nights lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh the spirytus........done lots of dumb shit those nights lol


Me too.... from what i've been told. 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (May 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> You may consider a two-stage extraction. 91% iso (when you can find it) followed by evaporation. Heat to about 100 degrees C (monitor and control temperature closely) to remove solvent and decarb. About 30 minutes at this temp or 10 minutes at 110 C.
> 
> The residue can be taken up in your better alcohol.
> 
> I am curious if your filter residue is a dry powder or still gummy. If dry, you’ve got good extraction efficiency as you are. You still need to extract, decarb, redissolve.


I don't know what you mean by "filter residue" I have a a syringe that is now separated and has a dark and light brown layers. Dark on the bottom but all sticky liquid. Not dry at all


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 26, 2020)

87 degrees out right now. It’s actually a little uncomfortable


----------



## DarkWeb (May 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> 87 degrees out right now. It’s actually a little uncomfortable
> 
> View attachment 4577206


I was just bitchin about the heat!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 26, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> *New Braunfels, Texas*. Founded in 1845 by German settlers, New Braunfels is overflowing with old world heritage and small town Texas charm. From boundless adventures on our two beautiful rivers to wholesome entertainment at Schlitterbahn Waterpark and Natural Bridge Wildlife Ranch & Caverns, the activities and sights are endless. We’re also home to Texas’ oldest bakery, oldest dance hall, and Wurstfest an annual 10-day salute to sausage.


Yep awesome city, plenty of old shops. In fact there is an old bakery there that's been open since the 1860's I believe. Good food to. Wurstfest prolly isn't gonna happen for a while though they had a fire there not to long ago, but they are rebuilding it, so we'll see.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh the spirytus........done lots of dumb shit those nights lol


I’ve only tasted the 75% stuff  I know a Pole who drinks it with red bull and doesn’t get wasted. They must have super drinking powers


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> 87 degrees out right now. It’s actually a little uncomfortable
> 
> View attachment 4577206


Only 93° here. Still 3-4 hours from peak heat... should be over 100 today 

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't know what you mean by "filter residue" I have a a syringe that is now separated and has a dark and light brown layers. Dark on the bottom but all sticky liquid. Not dry at all


If you extract bubble hash with a good solvent, you get a solid residue. It is a tan, dry and very light (like rice hulls) material with an almost sandy texture.

I don’t know your process. Please explain it in detail, or link me to where you did so of you wrote it up on this site. Then I can probably give you useful info.

I am having trouble visualizing a syringe with two liquid phases in it. Where do your solids end up? I seek detail.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 26, 2020)

Peak will be around 3:30 pm. Guessing maybe 106


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 26, 2020)

Hope everyone had good long weekend.

Ours started off quiet but we had one of those unexpected Saturday nights where we're quickly outnumbered. 2 guitars turned to 4 and before long the sun was coming up.

Sunday I made hangover food. Beer can bacon burgers.






If you havent made these yet...do it!
You must try these.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 26, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Hope everyone had good long weekend.
> 
> Ours started off quiet but we had one of those unexpected Saturday nights where we're quickly outnumbered. 2 guitars turned to 4 and before long the sun was coming up.
> 
> ...


Jesus!!!! Oh yes I must try them


----------



## DarkWeb (May 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’ve only tasted the 75% stuff  I know a Pole who drinks it with red bull and doesn’t get wasted. They must have super drinking powers


Have a really good Polish buddy I consider family.......that shits literally breed in! I have lots of northern European influence in my blood and can hold my own. But I don't even try to keep the same pace......fuck that lol. He had some good spirytus a number of times with a little cherry syrup......good shit!


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 26, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Jesus!!!! Oh yes I must try them


----------



## BudmanTX (May 26, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Hope everyone had good long weekend.
> 
> Ours started off quiet but we had one of those unexpected Saturday nights where we're quickly outnumbered. 2 guitars turned to 4 and before long the sun was coming up.
> 
> ...


Me to, holy crap those look good...


----------



## DarkWeb (May 26, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Hope everyone had good long weekend.
> 
> Ours started off quiet but we had one of those unexpected Saturday nights where we're quickly outnumbered. 2 guitars turned to 4 and before long the sun was coming up.
> 
> ...


Holy fuck shit! I am in love!


----------



## raratt (May 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> chlorophyll.


Is there chlorophyll in hash? I would think it would be green if there was.


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Hope everyone had good long weekend.
> 
> Ours started off quiet but we had one of those unexpected Saturday nights where we're quickly outnumbered. 2 guitars turned to 4 and before long the sun was coming up.
> 
> ...


Those look brutally good. On my first look only the top image loaded.

“Oh. They must be done when the beer can explodes.”

How long at what temp?


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Those look brutally good. On my first look only the top image loaded.
> 
> “Oh. They must be done when the beer can explodes.”
> 
> How long at what temp?


I heated the grill, shut 2 burners off and put the burgers on indirect heat at 300 for about an hr.
You can stuff them with anything and top with your favorite cheese blends.

I stuffed mine with sautéed onions, sweet red bell peppers, jalapenos, garlic, and portabella mushrooms. Then topped with triple jack, Munster, and extra sharp cheddar. 

In that pic they're about 25 minutes in.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> Is there chlorophyll in hash? I would think it would be green if there was.


20 years ago I put a bunch of bud in everclear for a long time and then strained and reduced to a very thick green syrup.......this time I used the sift from buds put into my bubble bag (forgot the # of the bag but kinda fine) it was the first time I'm using dry ice so yeah a little more green came out than I will do next time. I now know the length of time immersed and temp of material and alc effects how green the finished product comes out. Or am I totally wrong? For the last 20 or so it's been not much experimenting and just weed or bubble hash in a j, pipe or bong.......never really got into the extract thing much past bubble bags with plain old ice and water. So basically all new to me even the dry ice......


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 26, 2020)

It's hot


SH420


----------



## curious2garden (May 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> In German, soft hail/popcorn snow is called Graupel. Do you have German ancestry? Or do you hail from a locale with lotsa German ancestry? There are a lot of places in e.g. Texas that drew a high proportion of German immigrants.
> I am pleased that you joined in, raratt!


I've seen it spelled graupel.


----------



## curious2garden (May 26, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I was always fascinated by the swamp coolers everyone has there when I use to visit my buddies in Tucson, and how much different the homes are there, utilizing lots of clay, tile and stucco. I loved it out there!!


Without my swamp cooler cooling my house was about 1000/mo.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> If you extract bubble hash with a good solvent, you get a solid residue. It is a tan, dry and very light (like rice hulls) material with an almost sandy texture.
> 
> I don’t know your process. Please explain it in detail, or link me to where you did so of you wrote it up on this site. Then I can probably give you useful info.
> 
> I am having trouble visualizing a syringe with two liquid phases in it. Where do your solids end up? I seek detail.


https://www.growweedeasy.com/hash-oil-aka-rso-cannabis-extract-oil
This but I started with the dry ice hash sift not bud. Pretty sure it's the weak alc just not performing efficiently and leaving water in it. The gummies taste and texture came out great.


----------



## raratt (May 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> 20 years ago I put a bunch of bud in everclear for a long time and then strained and reduced to a very thick green syrup.......this time I used the sift from buds put into my bubble bag (forgot the # of the bag but kinda fine) it was the first time I'm using dry ice so yeah a little more green came out than I will do next time. I now know the length of time immersed and temp of material and alc effects how green the finished product comes out. Or am I totally wrong? For the last 20 or so it's been not much experimenting and just weed or bubble hash in a j, pipe or bong.......never really got into the extract thing much past bubble bags with plain old ice and water. So basically all new to me even the dry ice......


I do a QWET in the freezer, frozen decarbed buds and "frozen" 190 proof everclear mixed for a short time. I'm still experimenting with the length of time. I tried 6 minutes yesterday, I did 3 minutes previously and it seemed to work well. I just shake it up for a few, then let sit for couple minutes, then repeat. It came out more brown than green.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> I do a QWET in the freezer, frozen decarbed buds and 190 proof everclear mixed for a short time. I'm still experimenting with the length of time. I tried 6 minutes yesterday, I did 3 minutes previously and it seemed to work well. I just shake it up for a few, then let sit for couple minutes, then repeat. It came out more brown than green.


Do you reduce from there or just use with the alc? See I wanted to use a tincture over a butter or oil so the gummies aren't soft. I like a tough gummie lol I might be totally wrong on this but I always take the tough route I guess


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I grew up on the East Coast. It was very difficult to cool the apartment with a box fan. It stayed hot and muggy all night.
> 
> Here in the desert, the high-low daily temp range is much wider. I can passively cool the house because while the high can be 115 the early-morning temps might be 70 or even lower.


I don't know how anyone could live in the east without air conditioning, especially on the higher floors of apartment buildings. 



DarkWeb said:


> Have a really good Polish buddy I consider family.......that shits literally breed in! I have lots of northern European influence in my blood and can hold my own. But I don't even try to keep the same pace......fuck that lol. He had some good spirytus a number of times with a little cherry syrup......good shit!


Your liver is probably grateful. If a Pole ever offers you home made wine, graciously accept then dump it down the drain when they're not looking! My partner is a first generation immigrant from Pierzchnica. She came on a student visa, loved Canada, got her PR then citizenship. That was before we met. She doesn't have the drinking superpowers like other Poles... thank god! She can smoke weed like a champ tho.


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> https://www.growweedeasy.com/hash-oil-aka-rso-cannabis-extract-oil
> This but I started with the dry ice hash sift not bud. Pretty sure it's the weak alc just not performing efficiently and leaving water in it. The gummies taste and texture came out great.


The prep has a filtration step. I am asking about the texture and appearance of what is left behind on the filter paper after you’ve run your liquid solution through. I am burningly curious about the solid or tar left on the filter: appearance and texture.

The fact that you’re getting two phases means your alcohol isn’t concentrated enough. Multiphase systems tend to have very variable results: one batch worked fine, but another done the same way failed. It’s potentially wasteful.

I offer two recommendations.

1) Make sure your solvent doesn’t separate into layers after you add and dissolve the hash.

2) Don’t decarb before extracting. You’ll have better results describing the evaporated tincture.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Your liver is probably grateful. If a Pole ever offers you home made wine, graciously accept then dump it down the drain when they're not looking! My partner is a first generation immigrant from Pierzchnica. She came on a student visa, loved Canada, got her PR then citizenship. That was before we met. She doesn't have the drinking superpowers like other Poles... thank god! She can smoke weed like a champ tho.


He was my next door neighbor before we where married and had kids! Fuck! many days we woke up and had to put the pieces together lol he was a import haha but so is my dad....so.....I'm not Polish but I get it


----------



## DarkWeb (May 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The prep has a filtration step. I am asking about the texture and appearance of what is left behind on the filter paper after you’ve run your liquid solution through. I am burningly curious about the solid or tar left on the filter: appearance and texture.
> 
> The fact that you’re getting two phases means your alcohol isn’t concentrated enough. Multiphase systems tend to have very variable results: one batch worked fine, but another done the same way failed. It’s potentially wasteful.
> 
> ...


Ok so how would you go from sift to gummie? Or a quick wash to gummie?


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't know how anyone could live in the east without air conditioning, especially on the higher floors of apartment buildings.
> 
> 
> 
> Your liver is probably grateful. If a Pole ever offers you home made wine, graciously accept then dump it down the drain when they're not looking! My partner is a first generation immigrant from Pierzchnica. She came on a student visa, loved Canada, got her PR then citizenship. That was before we met. She doesn't have the drinking superpowers like other Poles... thank god! She can smoke weed like a champ tho.


I would say that from freshman year (1979) until I moved away from the East (1990) I didn’t live with a/c.
From 1990 til 2019 I lived in California. From 2001 to 2009 I lived with a swamp cooler of marginal effectiveness. 
From 2009 until 2019 I lived in raratt country in a poorly-insulated house with a/c that I ran as sparingly as possible. The low humidity makes a big difference,

Now I’m in the desert in a much better-insulated house with a/c. I am still miserly with the a/c which draws over 3 kW. (First smart meter)

I remember two places especially. Sophomore year I was in a 1-bd apartment with ALL the windows facing west and no fan to my name. You could slice the heat with a shovel in there around sundown in the summer.

Second place was the apartment we (my ex and I) rented in Pittsburgh in ‘88. That was a hot summer. Not much draft in the place, and nights could be a sweltering ordeal.

All that said, I prefer it too hot to too cold. There is something blasphemous about solid water.


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Ok so how would you go from sift to gummie? Or a quick wash to gummie?


I’ll make with it after you answer my question! I’m dying here!


----------



## DarkWeb (May 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’ll make with it after you answer my question! I’m dying here!


Here's the separation. 

I don't mind being wrong just want to know where I was wrong. I'm thinking the alc needs to be stronger to extract more efficiently and also leave less water. No biggie I got more to play with. Just not dry ice hash.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 26, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


>


That video was pure porn!! I'm drooling like GWN's/Aeroknow's dogs. I was surprised they brought the buns, is that how you ate them? Gotta be messy as hell


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Here's the separation.
> View attachment 4577385
> I don't mind being wrong just want to know where I was wrong. I'm thinking the alc needs to be stronger to extract more efficiently and also leave less water. No biggie I got more to play with. Just not dry ice hash.


You linked a prep with a filtration step.

I’m operating under the assumption you did that y/n

I cannot diagnose without that info. If you did not filter and evaluate the residue on the paper, I cannot exclude many possibilities,

In any case, I have high confidence that your problem is the low proof of your solvent.

So you need to up your solvent game to the point where you get one filterable phase.

That means 95% ethanol = 190 proof, or iso 91%.

Acetone and hydrocarbons are excellent, but the hardware-store stuff MUST be carefully distilled. I happen to do that.

IMO your two options are stronger ethanol or isopropanol. When you dissolve your hash on either, break it up or squish it real thin. Thick or large pieces take hours to go in. Don’t heat. Once you have a single-phase solution, filter. Then report back please!


----------



## raratt (May 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Do you reduce from there or just use with the alc? See I wanted to use a tincture over a butter or oil so the gummies aren't soft. I like a tough gummie lol I might be totally wrong on this but I always take the tough route I guess


I use as is with an eye dropper.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 26, 2020)

Ok so would the original 7g of sift still be usable? I have it sitting in 1oz of the 100proof.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Woman of culture! lol, that would make a great tramp stamp.


Bahahahahaha! You truly are Canada’s best export.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I would say that from freshman year (1979) until I moved away from the East (1990) I didn’t live with a/c.
> From 1990 til 2019 I lived in California. From 2001 to 2009 I lived with a swamp cooler of marginal effectiveness.
> From 2009 until 2019 I lived in raratt country in a poorly-insulated house with a/c that I ran as sparingly as possible. The low humidity makes a big difference,
> 
> ...


I could see you trying to scrimp on power in California. They're paying more than double what we pay for electricity when you factor in the currency conversion. Were you not allowed to put one of those portable window air conditioner in your apartment?

A bunch of us from school rented a cottage in Bobcaygeon but neglected to verify that it had air conditioning. It was so hot most of us slept outside on blankets under the stars. First thing I check now when looking at summer accommodations.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 26, 2020)

I was pretty high yesterday and today as well....I might have missed a step but i'm thinkin it's the proof that got it. Weird I can get stronger dark stuff but nothing clear.


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Ok so would the original 7g of sift still be usable? I have it sitting in 1oz of the 100proof.


How much is left behind of your original seven grams? I suggest drying it all the way down and weighing. My answer would depend on that result.

Synopsis: ~elaborate shrug~


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I could see you trying to scrimp on power in California. They're paying more than double what we pay for electricity when you factor in the currency conversion. Were you not allowed to put one of those portable window air conditioner in your apartment?
> 
> A bunch of us from school rented a cottage in Bobcaygeon but neglected to verify that it had air conditioning. It was so hot most of us slept outside on blankets under the stars. First thing I check now when looking at summer accommodations.


During my college years, an a/c was beyond my means. I could dream though, and now (supervillain bwahaa) it is mine allll miiiine


----------



## DarkWeb (May 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> How much is left behind of your original seven grams? I suggest drying it all the way down and weighing. My answer would depend on that result.
> 
> Synopsis: ~elaborate shrug~


Ah no worries.....I got more...


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Ah no worries.....I got more...


Let me know what you find/choose as solvent 2.0


----------



## Singlemalt (May 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Ok so would the original 7g of sift still be usable? I have it sitting in 1oz of the 100proof.


Yes. If you wish a cleaner tinture as CN is saying, dry your stuff to dryness and resol in the higher test alcohol


----------



## DarkWeb (May 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Ah no worries.....I got more...





cannabineer said:


> Let me know what you find/choose as solvent 2.0


I answered your question on separation......how would you go from A to B? Would you even make a tincture?


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I answered your question on separation......how would you go from A to B? Would you even make a tincture?


If you have either solvent I recommend:

Don’t decarb in the oven!

dissolve cold, 10 ml per gram of bubble or sift. I prefer bubble; it has less plant fragments.

Filter. Wash the filter paper with a minimum of solvent til the wash is colorless.

(Dry the residue. Take a close-up pic. Post it here for me.)

Evaporate the solvent. Two methods:room temp and a week-plus of patience, or a heated pan. 

To decarb or not decarb? I found intriguing evidence that oral THCA is well-absorbed. It isn’t psychoactive but it might still have some or all the health benefits.
‘course if you are after the head effects, 60 min at 100 degrees C ( precisely measured and controlled!) (no lower! Rxn stalls at 95) and weigh the result.

then dissolve in strong enough alcohol, probably no lower than 175 proof.

Or dissolve in a food oil or fat. I tend to go 5% decarbed in peanut oil or coconut fat.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 26, 2020)

Blew up my transformer this morning. Got a larger one going in right now.


----------



## raratt (May 26, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Blew up my transformer this morning. Got a larger one going in right now.
> View attachment 4577490


Blowin up that grow bro.


----------



## raratt (May 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> 100 degrees C


Which happens to be the boiling point of water, double boiler comes to mind.


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> Which happens to be the boiling point of water, double boiler comes to mind.


In practice I could never top 95 degrees, and that near sea level.

The best way imo is a stirred oil bath fitted with a thermometer. 105 bath temp is about 100 reaction mix temp.

A 115-120 bath is even better.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 26, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> That video was pure porn!! I'm drooling like GWN's/Aeroknow's dogs. I was surprised they brought the buns, is that how you ate them? Gotta be messy as hell


I love how they narrate their episodes. Total food porn.
I didn't use buns (didn't have any, lol) and you really don't need them. We dove in with a fork and knife and it was a challenge to finish one. They're really hearty.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 26, 2020)




----------



## manfredo (May 26, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I love how they narrate they're episodes. Total food porn.
> I didn't use buns (didn't have any, lol) and you really don't need them. We dove in with a fork and knife and it was challenge to finish one. They're really hearty.


I'm definitely going to try those....with onions, peppers and cheese. Damn now I'm hungry again, and it's bedtime! 

Tonight I slow roasted country style pork ribs on the grill, for an hour.... .I went in to vape and decided to give them an extra 10 minutes. When I came back out, the grill was up too 800F degrees (from 300F) and my ribs were charred beyond recognition.  

Got up to 90f today, and it;s still 80F in my basement. A little cooler up here on main level. I have a few window AC units but they are not in yet. 

I did take a full tray of clones today, 3 varieties, and did much needed maintenance on my girls in veg. They are gonna be trees....about a 16-17 week veg from seed, lol. Some heavy training already.

And damn, I have one strain that was showing pretty heavy potassium deficiency. I decided to try blackstrap molasses on the worst 2 plants over a week ago. Now, one of them looks like it never had a problem, and the other just had 1-2 fan leaves that still looked bad, but there were dozens. I mixed up a bigger batch and hit them all today. Someone told me they make a slurry of banana peels and eggshells....And damn, I am gonna be making some molasses cookies here soon....I bought a gallon of the stuff and it smells great. I wish I had my grandmas recipe!


----------



## raratt (May 27, 2020)

Went out to look around out front last night and the dirt around the water supply line was mud again. Ruined a good buzz. Went out this morning and dug out my repair again (much easier this time) and no leaks...Seems the splice for the line going to the back yard had moved up the pipe a bit and wasn't sealing good anymore. Repositioned the splice and it seems to be OK now. I'll leave the hole open for a bit to make sure it all dries out.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> Went out to look around out front last night and the dirt around the water supply line was mud again. Ruined a good buzz. Went out this morning and dug out my repair again (much easier this time) and no leaks...Seems the splice for the line going to the back yard had moved up the pipe a bit and wasn't sealing good anymore. Repositioned the splice and it seems to be OK now. I'll leave the hole open for a bit to make sure it all dries out.


Plumbing sucks!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 27, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Plumbing sucks!


Re-plumbing sux twice as hard!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 27, 2020)

I went totally organic this morning with my coffee.


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 27, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I went totally organic this morning with my coffee.
> 
> View attachment 4578328


I won't pay the unreasonably high price for Bailey's either. I've had Carolans but usually get the jug of Duggan's on sale.


----------



## cannabineer (May 27, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> I won't pay the unreasonably high price for Bailey's either. I've had Carolans but usually get the jug of Duggan's on sale.


Carolans is good. Emmets was a miss for me.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 27, 2020)

Donny Two Times is threatening to shut down Twitter now that the company is starting to put bullshit warnings on his tweets. Lol!!!










Trump Threatens To Shut Down Social Media After Twitter Adds Warning To His Tweets


President Trump's vow to "strongly regulate" such platforms comes a day after Twitter added a fact-check label to a pair of his tweets and renews his argument that those sites silence conservatives.




www.npr.org


----------



## doublejj (May 27, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Donny Two Times is threatening to shut down Twitter now that the company is starting to put bullshit warnings on his tweets. Lol!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raratt (May 27, 2020)

I don't believe perjury or slander is covered under free speech.


----------



## Bareback (May 27, 2020)

Well we had tornado warning here a couple hours ago but I think we’re good.


----------



## Steve French (May 27, 2020)

Made a long overdue trip to the bottle depot today.







Uh, I swear that's not all from quarantine...


----------



## raratt (May 27, 2020)

Steve French said:


> Made a long overdue trip to the bottle depot today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I expect to get at least $150 when I take mine in.


----------



## cannabineer (May 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> I expect to get at least $150 when I take mine in.


That’ll fill the beer shelf for a week


----------



## raratt (May 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That’ll fill the beer shelf for a week


Depends on if I go to DG or not, $18 30 packs rule.


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 27, 2020)

Started physical therapy yesterday for my fucked up spine. I couldn't get out of bed today. Did I ever tell you I have an extra vertebrae?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 27, 2020)

dannyboy602 said:


> Started physical therapy yesterday for my fucked up spine. I couldn't get out of bed today. Did I ever tell you I have an extra vertebrae?


A couple more & you could qualify.


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2020)

dannyboy602 said:


> Started physical therapy yesterday for my fucked up spine. I couldn't get out of bed today. Did I ever tell you I have an extra vertebrae?


Ahhh hun feel better


----------



## manfredo (May 28, 2020)

dannyboy602 said:


> Started physical therapy yesterday for my fucked up spine. I couldn't get out of bed today. Did I ever tell you I have an extra vertebrae?


Hopefully you'll get some good massages out of it at least. Hope you feel better soon, back pain sucks! Are you a candidate for spinal decompression? I did that twice with mixed results, and I have an inversion table...and of course good ol' Tens units are a Godsend!! You can buy a home version cheap and they are great for pain.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 28, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Hopefully you'll get some good massages out of it at least. Hope you feel better soon, back pain sucks! Are you a candidate for spinal decompression? I did that twice with mixed results, and I have an inversion table...and of course good ol' Tens units are a Godsend!! You can buy a home version cheap and they are great for pain.


Love my inversion table.


----------



## manfredo (May 28, 2020)

Well, I'm not surprised, but I found a hermie....or an "8 week into flower" plants last desperate try to make seeds. I caught it early, they are just forming but I see the yellow flowers started that are no bigger than pistols ATM. I'm gonna chop it to be safe...Don't want to contaminate the others. This was bagseed that I started when my seed order was delayed, and I grew them out. Actually a beautiful plant....and it might just be heat stress.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 28, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Well, I'm not surprised, but I found a hermie....or an "8 week into flower" plants last desperate try to make seeds. I caught it early, they are just forming but I see the yellow flowers started that are no bigger than pistols ATM. I'm gonna chop it to be safe...Don't want to contaminate the others. This was bagseed that I started when my seed order was delayed, and I grew them out. Actually a beautiful plant....and it might just be heat stress.


If you let it finish somewhere else,, you would be surprised what you would find..


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 28, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Hopefully you'll get some good massages out of it at least. Hope you feel better soon, back pain sucks! Are you a candidate for spinal decompression? I did that twice with mixed results, and I have an inversion table...and of course good ol' Tens units are a Godsend!! You can buy a home version cheap and they are great for pain.


Inversion tables are great...I priced them a while ago but there's other things that I need first... but yeah...wow...instant relief...tens units are inexpensive now...didn't used to be but I have tried them and I guess for me they were more fun in the bedroom then for my back, wink wink.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 28, 2020)

dannyboy602 said:


> Inversion tables are great...I priced them a while ago but there's other things that I need first... but yeah...wow...instant relief...tens units are inexpensive now...didn't used to be but I have tried them and I guess for me they were more fun in the bedroom then for my back, wink wink.


Inversion was like a miracle! 2 ruptured discs and 3 broken vert. Inversion works and is worth every penny. Oh and you are a kinky mf'er! You know they kill animals with anal electrocution


----------



## manfredo (May 28, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> If you let it finish somewhere else,, you would be surprised what you would find..


What might that be? Seeds, or something else??

I'm just worried about the others. This plant in question I am quite interested in...It was from my long running favorite strain, Lemon Skunk, that got pollinated by a herm Sour Diesel a few years back. I lost the Lemon Skunk to pm, but a friend had these seeds saved from those seeded buds i had given him. The other 9 plants of the same strain all seem fine. 6 in aero, 4 in soil....but I will watch like a hawk now. The Lemon skunk was always done in 8 weeks, dense nuggs, good flavor and bag appeal, and everyones favorite. These are going to take longer. But yeah, I also have 2 each of Star Pupil, Putang, Black Lime Bubba, Dracarys, and Panama Pupil going and don't want to pollinate any of them....at least not with this unknown pollen.

The Dracarys and Black Lime Bubba look amazing! It should be a tasty month!!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 28, 2020)

Yep, seeds..need some info ck in my Sig, under cousin it... might help


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2020)

Saw a documentary about the Bushmills distillery. They talked about how they invented Irish cream. I got a bottle to try and I was very impressed.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## raratt (May 28, 2020)

Back to "normal" irrigation maintenance. Replaced a sprinkler head that the seal hardened up on and wouldn't extend, have one more with the same problem I'll get to in a bit. Spaghetti for dinner, buds and suds time.


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Saw a documentary about the Bushmills distillery. They talked about how they invented Irish cream. I got a bottle to try and I was very impressed.
> 
> View attachment 4579197
> 
> ...


OMG would you just look at what I found?

Get thee behind me Satan!


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> OMG would you just look at what I found?
> View attachment 4579333
> Get thee behind me Satan!


That gave me a hmmm and behold what I found! Bucket list item


----------



## jerryb73 (May 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> Back to "normal" irrigation maintenance. Replaced a sprinkler head that the seal hardened up on and wouldn't extend, have one more with the same problem I'll get to in a bit. Spaghetti for dinner, buds and suds time.


As I’m reading your post. This commercial came on. Lol


----------



## DarkWeb (May 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That gave me a hmmm and behold what I found! Bucket list item
> 
> View attachment 4579353


Oh that looks good!


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh that looks good!


I’m a bit worried. I tried hazelnut Bailey’s, two of my favorites, how could it possibly go wrong? It tasted of butterscotch, and as a kid there was always that damned butterscotch Life Saver in every roll. I thought “what evil is this?” Ptew!

So this could be liquid yes, or a disappointment on the Bailey’s scale.

Seriously who in this world thinks hazelnut and butterscotch taste similar? /rant


----------



## jerryb73 (May 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’m a bit worried. I tried hazelnut Bailey’s, two of my favorites, how could it possibly go wrong? It tasted of butterscotch, and as a kid there was always that damned butterscotch Life Saver in every roll. I thought “what evil is this?” Ptew!
> 
> So this could be liquid yes, or a disappointment on the Bailey’s scale.
> 
> Seriously who in this world thinks hazelnut and butterscotch taste similar? /rant


I love them both. They do not taste the same at all. But your butterscotch hazelnut Bailey’s has me intrigued. Lol


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 28, 2020)

I'm liking Drambuie here lately

it's better cold


----------



## DarkWeb (May 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Seriously who in this world thinks hazelnut and butterscotch taste similar? /rant


It's not even fuckin close!


----------



## DarkWeb (May 28, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I'm liking Drambuie here lately
> 
> it's better cold


Never tried it I'll have to.


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Never tried it I'll have to.


Syrupy but really tasty. Candy + alcohol = win


----------



## DarkWeb (May 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Syrupy but really tasty. Candy + alcohol = win


Oh maybe on ice cream.


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh maybe on ice cream.


Mmmm cookie dough


----------



## DarkWeb (May 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Mmmm cookie dough


Mmmmm cookie dough.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 28, 2020)

You people are really influencing my drunkenis and my munchies at the same time


----------



## Bareback (May 28, 2020)

I made the best chicken quesadillas I’ve ever cooked for supper. It might not seem like much but I’ve been cooking them for almost thirty years and their always good but tonight was excellent.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 28, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I made the best chicken quesadillas I’ve ever cooked for supper. It might not seem like much but I’ve been cooking them for almost thirty years and their always good but tonight was excellent.


Munchies thing?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 28, 2020)

Dinner plans, grill cheese...except I am gonna modify mine with ham, slice of tomato, and extra cheese thinking swiss....


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I made the best chicken quesadillas I’ve ever cooked for supper. It might not seem like much but I’ve been cooking them for almost thirty years and their always good but tonight was excellent.


That’s cool! I’ve had that happen. Trouble is afterward “what did I do different and why can’t I do it again?”
It takes an effort to shrug and think “I was lucky enough to nail it at least once” ...


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Dinner plans, grill cheese...except I am gonna modify mine with ham, slice of tomato, and extra cheese thinking swiss....


Lightly nuked Swiss, yum


----------



## BudmanTX (May 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Lightly nuked Swiss, yum


Yeppers...super yum..


----------



## BudmanTX (May 28, 2020)

Well shit don't have any swiss just cheddar....owe well....

Sliced jalapenos for the win?

My name is gonna change quick if I do....game on..


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 28, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Dinner plans, grill cheese...except I am gonna modify mine with ham, slice of tomato, and extra cheese thinking swiss....


Use mayo instead of butter 

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Use mayo instead of butter
> 
> SH420


Heck; use both. I love fats.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Use mayo instead of butter
> 
> SH420





cannabineer said:


> Heck; use both. I love fats.


 I have both, now you have my munchie mind working  

Shouldn't have never grown this haze breed, munchies hit big time


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> I have both, now you have my munchie mind working
> 
> Shouldn't have never grown this haze breed, munchies hit big time


I used to get the munchies hard. I think I have become tolerant.

But a favorite dessert item like Pepperidge Farm Sausalito cookies ... or a box of those evil little coffee cakes in their individual cellophane burqas ... suddenly the whole package is a unit dose ...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I used to get the munchies hard. I think I have become tolerant.
> 
> But a favorite dessert item like Pepperidge Farm Sausalito cookies ... or a box of those evil little coffee cakes in their individual cellophane burqas ... suddenly the whole package is a unit dose ...


Cheese cake with chocolate chips....?

Ok munchie overload, think I will stick with the melts for now....

Munchies love Oreos with milk...I can eat the whole thing...drool.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 28, 2020)

Do munchies come with the breed?


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Do munchies come with the breed?


Munchkins


----------



## BudmanTX (May 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Munchkins


Lol..


----------



## BudmanTX (May 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Munchkins


You know think there was a snack called munchkins.

Ruined wizard of oz for life...well kinda


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> You know think there was a snack called munchkins.
> 
> Ruined wizard of oz for life...well kinda


Wasn’t that a Futurama episode?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Syrupy but really tasty. Candy + alcohol = win


Irish whiskey, heather honey and herbs from the Isle of Skye


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Irish whiskey, heather honey and herbs from the Isle of Skye


As a youngster I really liked Benedictine. Now it’s crazy priced. Chartreuse is pretty good too, and to reduce the carb slam it dilutes splendidly with vodka.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 28, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Irish whiskey, heather honey and herbs from the Isle of Skye


Win!


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> You know think there was a snack called munchkins.
> 
> Ruined wizard of oz for life...well kinda


Wizard of OZ would be a good screen name for someone with a small-area grow ...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Wasn’t that a Futurama episode?


Think So? Haven't seen that show in a while...

Especially since we told the cable network to **** off, been working the antenna thing lately...and it's free


----------



## BudmanTX (May 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Wizard of OZ would be a good screen name for someone with a small-area grow ...


Hmmmm


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> As a youngster I really liked Benedictine. Now it’s crazy priced. Chartreuse is pretty good too, and to reduce the carb slam it dilutes splendidly with vodka.


Drambuie is more expensive than Benedictine, at least here

I haven't tried Chartreuse, but it's high alcohol content has piqued my interest


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Think So? Haven't seen that show in a while...
> 
> Especially since we told the cable network to **** off, been working the antenna thing lately...and it's free


Cable here in my corner of meep meep country is stupid expensive. I got Netflix and Prime. I hate when my TV starts ringing ...
The actual TV is for playing my medium-sized collection of DVDs ...




... over and over ...


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Drambuie is more expensive than Benedictine, at least here
> 
> I haven't tried Chartreuse, but it's high alcohol content has piqued my interest


The dominant notes are licorice and spearmint, a combo I find delicious, with just enough of a fine vegetal bitterness to give the flavors a good counternote. I would love to try a much less sugary variant. But cutting it with vodka is surprisingly effective. The sweetness attenuates more than the herb/spice flavors. I go 3:1 vodka:liqueur.


----------



## cannabineer (May 28, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Drambuie is more expensive than Benedictine, at least here
> 
> I haven't tried Chartreuse, but it's high alcohol content has piqued my interest


I must partially retract. I must have seen a bottle priced badly at $80.
I just googled both, and they’re priced about the same, $38 for a 750.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Cable here in my corner of meep meep country is stupid expensive. I got Netflix and Prime. I hate when my TV starts ringing ...
> The actual TV is for playing my medium-sized collection of DVDs ...
> 
> 
> ...


I know the feeling bout the DVD collection, got one myself....antenna sux but it's free, got a tablet with Disney + and Netflix on it.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 29, 2020)

Roku ftw!


----------



## lokie (May 29, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> You people are really influencing my drunkenis and my munchies at the same time


Bad habits can be fun.


----------



## Bareback (May 29, 2020)

lokie said:


> Bad habits can be fun.


Is that why their called bad ????


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 29, 2020)

Learned some martial arts moves.


----------



## manfredo (May 29, 2020)

Well, after researching portable AC units, the verdict is they suck! Sooo, since I have a few window units, I removed a basement window and installed one, and insulated all around it good. In half an hour the temp dropped from 77 to 74F...Running the dehumidifer 24/7 raises the temp down there too much.

Chopped the hermie last night...I hope I caught it in time! Have it drying far far away from the rest of the girls.

NY was supposed to open phase 2 today....hair salons, real estate, shops, but the governor cancelled it. A lot of pissed off people. Me, not so much!!

Humid as hell today...62% RH now...Sweating siting in front of a big fan!


----------



## curious2garden (May 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Roku ftw!


LOL Kodi


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 29, 2020)

Thin crust Wal-mart pizza is actually pretty good! And the price of $2.84 is hard to beat.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 29, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> LOL Kodi


Just checked it out......you like it? With TV I just want to turn it on......looks like you need to really spend some time tweaking that.


----------



## curious2garden (May 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Just checked it out......you like it? With TV I just want to turn it on......looks like you need to really spend some time tweaking that.


Time or money ;D no one rides for free I suppose.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 29, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Well, after researching portable AC units, the verdict is they suck! Sooo, since I have a few window units, I removed a basement window and installed one, and insulated all around it good. In half an hour the temp dropped from 77 to 74F...Running the dehumidifer 24/7 raises the temp down there too much.
> 
> Chopped the hermie last night...I hope I caught it in time! Have it drying far far away from the rest of the girls.
> 
> ...


Mid day showers are awesome! Just took one. 

Looks like cooler less humid weather is on the way.


----------



## Mohican (May 29, 2020)

Misty and gray here.


----------



## raratt (May 29, 2020)

103 yesterday, 102 the day before. Supposed to be 74 and showers/T storms Sat. Ahh spring...


----------



## DarkWeb (May 29, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Time or money ;D no one rides for free I suppose.


Yeah I get that! I cut cable almost 7 years ago. I have saved so much money I don't mind paying a little to get what I want and when I want it. 

I like control of projects, not because of having a grip on it just in a quality stand point. But projects suffer in one way or another either with to much or to little control.........and time is really $. Not being a snob by any means but one thing I've learned (and it wasn't easy)....efficiency for the job at hand.


----------



## Bareback (May 29, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Time or money ;D no one rides for free I suppose.


I’ll take ass for the win.


----------



## raratt (May 29, 2020)




----------



## manfredo (May 29, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Thin crust Wal-mart pizza is actually pretty good! And the price of $2.84 is hard to beat.
> View attachment 4580058


I have been on a Tony's frozen kick myself....I have not done any take out the entire lockdown. 









Tony's Pizzeria Style Pizza, Large Pepperoni, 18.56 oz - Walmart.com


Not available Buy Tony's Pizzeria Style Pizza, Large Pepperoni, 18.56 oz at Walmart.com



www.walmart.com


----------



## manfredo (May 29, 2020)

And I was wrong earlier...Phase 2 is opening in NY today, for most of the state...but not of the city of course. I'll be doing much of the same, staying home....I just went to the grocery and it was packed...Drove right on by!

My friends own a hair salon...we are texting right now, but they have to have an inspection prior to opening, then bi monthly inspections, 150 masks on hand, and a long list of other conditions.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 29, 2020)

Waxed and detailed the truck all day.




Because we need the rain.

It's actually pretty refreshing, can't beat the cool breeze. The humidity was starting to suck.

Edit: I put brand new Trico windshield wipers on today. Lol.


----------



## raratt (May 29, 2020)

Took in 7 bags of cans to recycle them, not going back to that place. $61 is theft, even though I now the price has dropped a bit. First place I went to was wall to wall, didn't feel like waiting in line, probably because they pay actual rates. Lesson learned, beer shelf filled anyway.


----------



## manfredo (May 29, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4580199
> Waxed and detailed the truck all day.
> 
> 
> ...


Murphys Law...I put a window AC unit in today and now a cold front is coming in tonight...But like you said, it will feel good!

Nice Ford!!


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 29, 2020)

Ran to the nursery for shade cloth, returned 6 bags of cans, built a shadehouse for our lettuce and now gonna sit back and hope our city doesn't burn the same way I'm gonna burn this!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's incredible - what a fantastic artist!
> +


The white supremacists at stormfront feel the same about your avatars artist

Probably just coincidence though right?


----------



## raratt (May 29, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> The white supremacists at stormfront feel the same about your avatars artist
> 
> Probably just coincidence though right?











Eight Memorable Frank Frazetta Album Covers


No man has ever been more able to make pure bad-assery out of ink and canvas than Frank Frazetta. In fact, Rocks Off's initial attraction to his wife owes much to his obsession with Frazetta's pale, almond-eyed, raven-haired heroine in his painting "At the Earth's Core." The 82-year-old artist...




www.houstonpress.com


----------



## doublejj (May 29, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4580199
> Waxed and detailed the truck all day.
> 
> 
> ...


Hahah.....I loaned my truck to one of the crew the other day so they could move something....they returned it washed....said it was too dirty to be used.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (May 29, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> The white supremacists at stormfront feel the same about your avatars artist
> 
> Probably just coincidence though right?


you used to be funny.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 29, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Hahah.....I loaned my truck to one of the crew the other day so they could move something....they returned it washed....said it was too dirty to be used.


Look for dents! LOL


----------



## Joedank (May 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is that the one you posted last year with the arches on the bridge? I think we're going to hit up horseshoe resort by my parents place. It's supposed to be a lot cooler next weekend so it shouldn't be too hot to wear a full face helmet. I like blue mountain trails in Collingwood better but their chair lifts are still closed with no open date posted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went and rode the whole enchilada a 27 mile downhill trail from La Sal Mountains above Moab down to to Moab it’s amazing. Then we went and climbed Castleton Tower the next day fun weekend


----------



## DarkWeb (May 29, 2020)

Joedank said:


> I went and rode the whole enchilada a 27 mile downhill trail from La Sal Mountains above Moab down to to Moab it’s amazing.View attachment 4580344View attachment 4580345View attachment 4580347 Then we went and climbed Castleton Tower the next day fun weekendView attachment 4580348View attachment 4580349


Bottom out your back shock buddy? Or just that close?


----------



## Joedank (May 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Bottom out your back shock buddy? Or just that close?


About that far away lol.  started setup on my light dep today almost all chuckers gear from @genuity


----------



## DarkWeb (May 29, 2020)

Joedank said:


> About that far away lol. View attachment 4580357 started setup on my light dep today almost all chuckers gear from @genuity


I like it a little soft in the rear myself......kinda floats down


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I like it a little *soft in the rea*r myself......kinda floats down


Yeah baby - you think like me. : )


----------



## DarkWeb (May 29, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah baby - you think like me. : )


 #realmen


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (May 29, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah baby - you think like me. : )


for your colonoscopy?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 29, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> for your colonoscopy?


"Soft" and "Loose" are two very different categories.......


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (May 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> "Soft" and "Loose" are two very different categories.......


depends if its a woman doctor


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Inversion was like a miracle! 2 ruptured discs and 3 broken vert. Inversion works and is worth every penny. Oh and you are a kinky mf'er! You know they kill animals with anal electrocution


oh heavens...I meant the other thing...I'm the only gay guy I know who hates anal


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (May 29, 2020)

dannyboy602 said:


> oh heavens...I meant the other thing...I'm the only gay guy I know who hates anal


don't remember if this is dannyboy or johnnyboy. (speakers broke).... to dannyboy, good to hear from you


----------



## raratt (May 30, 2020)

Holy crap. Mother nature decided to wake us up at 0400 with 3/4 inch hail bouncing off everything outside, no prior warning with thunder, plenty of lightning though. Not a common occurrence around here.


----------



## lokie (May 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> Holy crap. Mother nature decided to wake us up at 0400 with 3/4 inch hail bouncing off everything outside, no prior warning with thunder, plenty of lightning though. Not a common occurrence around here.


Hail is uncommon around here too, once every 6 or 8 years I'm guessing.






Usually pea size or smaller.






Nothing like this.


----------



## cannabineer (May 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> Holy crap. Mother nature decided to wake us up at 0400 with 3/4 inch hail bouncing off everything outside, no prior warning with thunder, plenty of lightning though. Not a common occurrence around here.


In the seventeen years I lived in the gold country, I never saw anything bigger than rice crispies size.

Down here I witnessed hail like that. The sound it made against the windward windows made me uncertain that the glass would stay intact. I imagine being awakened like that was like zero to 60 on a stone-cold motor.


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 30, 2020)

lokie said:


> Hail is uncommon around here too, once every 6 or 8 years I'm guessing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope people had their gardens protected!


----------



## raratt (May 30, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> In the seventeen years I lived in the gold country, I never saw anything bigger than rice crispies size.
> 
> Down here I witnessed hail like that. The sound it made against the windward windows made me uncertain that the glass would stay intact. I imagine being awakened like that was like zero to 60 on a stone-cold motor.


Roxy was leaning on my leg not sure what the hell was going on, she's not afraid of thunder, more curious than anything.


----------



## raratt (May 30, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Hope people had their gardens protected!


I haven't checked on the tomatoes yet...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 30, 2020)

Everything is fine on my end. Sprayed captain jacks Dead bug brew on everything. One zip tie popped on the patio gh. Quick fix. Also made some quick changes and cleaned the patio gh.


----------



## Mohican (May 30, 2020)

How deep do I need to loosen the soil for corn? Anybody know the secret for growing killer onions?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 30, 2020)

Mohican said:


> How deep do I need to loosen the soil for corn? Anybody know the secret for growing killer onions?


Not very deep. Maybe 8-12 inches.


----------



## raratt (May 30, 2020)

About the only hail damage I could find is some of the leaves on the zucchini plants had some holes punched through them, I think they'll be fine though.
Edit: son saved some, marbles for size comparison.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (May 30, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> In the seventeen years I lived in the gold country, I never saw anything bigger than rice crispies size.
> 
> Down here I witnessed hail like that. The sound it made against the windward windows made me uncertain that the glass would stay intact. I imagine being awakened like that was like zero to 60 on a stone-cold motor.


Take cover the russians are coming!

3/4"... when the weather fucker describes it as golf ball sized, seek cover. unless your good at taking a blow to the head and are athletic, go outside and see how many golf balls of ice falling from the atmosphere.. see how many you catch before you get knocked out


----------



## Aeroknow (May 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> About the only hail damage I could find is some of the leaves on the zucchini plants had some holes punched through them, I think they'll be fine though.
> Edit: son saved some, marbles for size comparison.
> View attachment 4581209


Wow, no shit huh!
That storm parked itself over my trailer for about 20 min. Heard and seen it coming for about an hour before. Super loud. No hail though here.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (May 30, 2020)

@raratt hope your charger isnt dented


----------



## cannabineer (May 30, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> @raratt hope your charger isnt dented


Those twelve-volt chargers are tougher than boiled owl


----------



## raratt (May 30, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> hope your challenger isn't dented


FIFY, and it seems OK.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (May 30, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Those twelve-volt chargers are tougher than boiled owl
> 
> View attachment 4581249


meh.. slow clap for the pun..
how are you and yours doing dude? 
thought you would have discovered a vaccine given your background


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (May 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> FIFY, and it seems OK.


fuck me atleast i got dodge right


----------



## raratt (May 30, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> fuck me atleast i got dodge right


----------



## cannabineer (May 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> FIFY, and it seems OK.


We don’t need another Challenger incident


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (May 30, 2020)

raratt said:


>


pass it or let me roll one haven't tried cheesquake or any cheese strains for that matter, i'll trade you a silver nickel


----------



## cannabineer (May 30, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> meh.. slow clap for the pun..
> how are you and yours doing dude?
> thought you would have discovered a vaccine given your background


Nah my superpower is making Covid psychedelic


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (May 30, 2020)

who was asking about depth to plant corn? corn has shllow roots but you should allow aboot 4" good soil


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (May 30, 2020)

shallow^


----------



## tyler.durden (May 30, 2020)

Chicago just got our first ever curfew from the mayor, only essential workers on the streets or you'll be arrested. This is in response to our massive Floyd protests downtown. Minneapolis cops just shot rubber bullets, flash grenades, and tear gas into a crowd of completely peaceful protesters. Worst thing they could have done. I've never seen this shit before, crazy times...


----------



## curious2garden (May 30, 2020)

Mohican said:


> How deep do I need to loosen the soil for corn? Anybody know the secret for growing killer onions?


Grow them in Lancaster.


----------



## cannabineer (May 30, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Grow them in Lancaster.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 30, 2020)

Holy penis wrinkle wtf is going on....

Oh and penis if I haven't said that lready


----------



## cannabineer (May 30, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Holy penis wrinkle wtf is going on....
> 
> Oh and penis if I haven't said that lready


How are the killer space tomatoes?


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (May 30, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Chicago just got our first ever curfew from the mayor, only essential workers on the streets or you'll be arrested. This is in response to our massive Floyd protests downtown. Minneapolis cops just shot rubber bullets, flash grenades, and tear gas into a crowd of completely peaceful protesters. Worst thing they could have done. I've never seen this shit before, crazy times...


Downtown fargo right now. @Roger A. Shrubber didn't you say you lived above the empire on broadway? kinda want to help thecops, this shit is stupid. and for the record, fuck fargo


----------



## BudmanTX (May 30, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> How are the killer space tomatoes?
> 
> View attachment 4581316


Laying me back, mate


----------



## lokie (May 30, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> Downtown fargo right now. @Roger A. Shrubber didn't you say you lived above the empire on broadway? kinda want to help thecops, this shit is stupid. and for the record, fuck fargo


@Roger A. Shrubber lives in Dollywood does he not?


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (May 30, 2020)

lokie said:


> @Roger A. Shrubber lives in Dollywood does he not?


past history, i read alot. prolly 40 years ago... fuck tard


----------



## cannabineer (May 30, 2020)

lokie said:


> @Roger A. Shrubber lives in Dollywood does he not?


I haven’t been keeping abreast


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (May 30, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I haven’t been keeping abreast


should i unbutton my shirt, more pecs than breasts if you have a preference


----------



## Bareback (May 30, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I haven’t been keeping abreast


I have two, their asleep in her room.

Roger is somewhere in Tennessee but I remember him mentioning up north somewhere..... maybe a grandpa or something.


----------



## cannabineer (May 30, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> should i unbutton my shirt, more pecs than breasts if you have a preference


Don’t start something you ain’t gonna finish


----------



## BudmanTX (May 30, 2020)

Hey I thought @Roger A. Shrubber was pretty cool...j/s


----------



## Singlemalt (May 30, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Chicago just got our first ever curfew from the mayor, only essential workers on the streets or you'll be arrested. This is in response to our massive Floyd protests downtown. Minneapolis cops just shot rubber bullets, flash grenades, and tear gas into a crowd of completely peaceful protesters. Worst thing they could have done. I've never seen this shit before, crazy times...


This wasn't at all unusual in the mid to late '60s, it reminds me of it.; hopefully we won't get a Kent State out of it


----------



## cannabineer (May 30, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Hey I thought @Roger A. Shrubber was pretty cool...j/s


when he wasn’t using emotion as Fact Helper


----------



## BudmanTX (May 30, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> when he wasn’t using emotion as Fact Helper
> 
> View attachment 4581338


Point token


----------



## BudmanTX (May 30, 2020)

op crap that's "taken"


----------



## cannabineer (May 30, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> op crap that's "tokin’ “


Fify


----------



## Singlemalt (May 30, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I have two, their asleep in her room.
> 
> Roger is somewhere in Tennessee but I remember him mentioning up north somewhere..... maybe a grandpa or something.


He lived at some Nat'l Park berg near the Smokies until last fall. I don't believe he posted where he ended up.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 30, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Fify


Only after 6


----------



## cannabineer (May 30, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Only after 6 beers


Fifya


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 30, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Don’t start something you ain’t gonna finish


That's what she said.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 30, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> That's what she said.


Now that was funny


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 30, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Now that was funny


That's what she said  

SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (May 30, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> That's what she said
> 
> SH420


LMAO


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 30, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (May 31, 2020)

@BudmanTX @cannabineer
I discovered this channel a couple of weeks back. Tons of TV series (current) to watch. Make sure you have anti-adware. AdGuard has worked well for me.

https://www2.watchserieshd.tv/series/deputy-season-1-episode-10


----------



## raratt (May 31, 2020)

Hoed some of the weeds by the tomatoes, should have some ripe ones soon with the weather heating up again. Seems the raspberry I planted is a gold one, it was supposed to be a "heritage" strain red raspberry. Tiny raspberries also, but I think it needed more water. Took a nap this afternoon. Made a beer run and picked up some ice cream because it sounded good. Buds and suds in a bit


----------



## tyler.durden (May 31, 2020)

Our transit system just shut down city wide until morning, that has never happened before. Most of our suburbs have shut down, and all police are out in swarms. Me and my kid were in the thick of it while out grocery shopping, he got some great video. We got home asap and this is where we will stay. Fuck that noise. If the Rona doesn't get you, the police will...


----------



## jerryb73 (May 31, 2020)

I just received an alert on my phone. Curfew 8p-6a. lucky for me I’ll be asleep. Lol. Well till 5 anyway


----------



## doublejj (May 31, 2020)

Due to the rona virus (and the loud protests going on a few blocks from my house) we have been spending much of our time out on the farm. Been slowly working it into shape. Added a porch with ramp to the RV,i'm gonna screen it in. Here's a few updated pics....stay safe


----------



## doublejj (May 31, 2020)

couple more...


----------



## doublejj (May 31, 2020)

Looking out my back door......


----------



## doublejj (May 31, 2020)

we have a dish washer in the rv.....


----------



## Skewbong (May 31, 2020)

woke up at 3 am due to a storm, watered my girls, drank coffee, canadian tire for supplies, garden center for some plant porn, lol. Now its time for a vodka coke


----------



## doublejj (May 31, 2020)

the Corona Victory garden is doing great.....


Cucumbers...


Yellow squash...


the watermelon finally popped up...


----------



## doublejj (May 31, 2020)

view out to the outdoor pot garden and greenhouses...


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 31, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Due to the rona virus (and the loud protests going on a few blocks from my house) we have been spending much of our time out on the farm. Been slowly working it into shape. Added a porch with ramp to the RV,i'm gonna screen it in. Here's a few updated pics....stay safe
> View attachment 4582042
> 
> View attachment 4582046
> ...


What about the virus necessitated you leaving your home and living in an RV?


----------



## doublejj (May 31, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> What about the virus necessitated you leaving your home and living in an RV?


Just having the option to get out of town and away from others. You wouldn't believe how many knuckleheads refuse to even wear a mask in public...


----------



## DarkWeb (May 31, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Just having the option to get out of town and away from others. You wouldn't believe how many knuckleheads refuse to even wear a mask in public...


It's nice to be able to stretch your legs


----------



## doublejj (May 31, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> It's nice to be able to stretch your legs


we have our electric trikes up there too....


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 31, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Just having the option to get out of town and away from others. You wouldn't believe how many knuckleheads refuse to even wear a mask in public...


Oh cool, you decided to go camping. Not because the virus caused you to leave your home.


----------



## doublejj (May 31, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Oh cool, you decided to go camping. Not because the virus caused you to leave your home.


That's what i can do because i postponed buying a Tesla, to buy a farm instead....in 3 years the farm has paid for itself, and everything on it. I'm much more likely to contract virus in Sacramento than out on the farm. Much safer there during these troubled times......


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 31, 2020)

doublejj said:


> That's what i can do because i postponed buying a Tesla, to buy a farm instead....in 3 years the farm has paid for itself, and everything on it. I'm much more likely to contract virus in Sacramento than out on the farm. Much safer there during these troubled times......


I need to get one of those trikes to tote my dog up and down the camp road. And yes, its a true blessing to have a place to retreat to. We've only spent a few nights at home in the last couple of months and while the neighbors on the lake tend to drop in a lot, its still safer than anywhere else right now.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 31, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> @BudmanTX @cannabineer
> I discovered this channel a couple of weeks back. Tons of TV series (current) to watch. Make sure you have anti-adware. AdGuard has worked well for me.
> 
> https://www2.watchserieshd.tv/series/deputy-season-1-episode-10



Does AdGuard have an app. I have a Samsung galaxy note .


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 31, 2020)

Today is the 5th anniversary of my retirement on 5/31/15.

So I worked a double to celebrate. Cut grass at 2 places on dayturn, and clay barred and waxed the wife's Jeep on evening turn.


Looks good, you'd be fucking amazed at how much dirt a clay bar and lube takes off what appears to be a clean car.

I'll do the wheels and tires tomorrow, not allowed to work a triple. Safety violation, OSHA might be watching. Lol


----------



## cannabineer (May 31, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Today is the 5th anniversary of my retirement on 5/31/15.
> 
> So I worked a double to celebrate. Cut grass at 2 places on dayturn, and clay barred and waxed the wife's Jeep on evening turn.
> 
> ...


That’s commitment. Oil of Oclay.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2020)

doublejj said:


> couple more...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4582053
> ...


I really like your style bro


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2020)

I’ve been camping out since Nov 8, 2018

I’m actually pretty comfortable with it. Gonna be weird as fuck when i live in a house again.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2020)

I sure as fuck wont miss emptying the black and grey tanks. That’s for fucking sure


----------



## doublejj (May 31, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I sure as fuck wont miss emptying the black and grey tanks. That’s for fucking sure


I hear you. I bought one of these....composting toilet


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2020)

Fucking little bitch








Trump took shelter in White House bunker as protests raged


Secret Service agents rushed President Donald Trump to a White House bunker on Friday night as hundreds of protesters gathered outside the executive mansion, some of them throwing rocks and tugging at police barricades. Trump spent nearly an hour in the bunker, which was designed for use in...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I hear you. I bought one of these....composting toilet
> View attachment 4582205


I have a macerator pump hooked up and pump that shit to my septic. With a clear view 90. 
fucking nasty camping out shit


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2020)

Trump’s a fucking bitch. Peace out.


----------



## doublejj (May 31, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I have a macerator pump hooked up and pump that shit to my septic. With a clear view 90.
> fucking nasty camping out shit


I would do that but we don't have a septic...the composting toilet uses Coco Core and it's odor free & 100% biodegradable


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I would do that but we don't have a septic...the composting toilet uses Coco Core and it's odor free & 100% biodegradable


I cut in a hole with my backhoe for my daughters crap from her trailer lol.

Woops lmao. Temporary gonna be like that for a minute


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 1, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Trump’s a fucking bitch. Peace out.


Why is it only the good presidents get assassinated?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 1, 2020)

I accepted a job offer from my old employer this morning. 35 days of freedom remaining.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 1, 2020)

Joedank said:


> I went and rode the whole enchilada a 27 mile downhill trail from La Sal Mountains above Moab down to to Moab it’s amazing.View attachment 4580344View attachment 4580345View attachment 4580347 Then we went and climbed Castleton Tower the next day fun weekendView attachment 4580348View attachment 4580349


Gorgeous pics, I completely jealous! Someday I'll ride there. 

I didn't get out for a ride this weekend. It rained hard all day Friday so the trails would have been a muddy mess. I'm all packed and ready to go for a solo ride this afternoon if the trials aren't too muddy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gorgeous pics, I completely jealous! Someday I'll ride there.
> 
> I didn't get out for a ride this weekend. It rained hard all day Friday so the trails would have been a muddy mess. I'm all packed and ready to go for a solo ride this afternoon if the trials aren't too muddy.
> 
> View attachment 4582428


Those handlebars look wide as hell for you.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 1, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Those handlebars look wide as hell for you.


The bike came with stock with 750mm wide. They've been cut down to 720mm.


----------



## KK26 (Jun 1, 2020)

I accomplished introducing my new arrivals into the world. 

Anesia Seeds 3 x Blackberry Moonrocks & 1 x Slurricane

Barney's Farm 1 x Pink Kush 
1 day old.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> The bike came with stock with 750mm wide. They've been cut down to 720mm.


That's not much taken off. That almost looks to wide for me.....that converts to somewhere around 28 3/8" like grabbing the bull by the horns.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 1, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> That's not much taken off. That almost looks to wide for me.....that converts to somewhere around 28 3/8" like grabbing the bull by the horns.


When the bike was fit for me they only wanted to shave off 10mm, 740mm felt too wide but 720mm was perfect. If you buy a current LIV Hail (giant's womens line) the extra small comes with 780mm and the s/m/l comes with 800mm. Riding an older bike with narrow bars feels twichy and unstable to me.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 1, 2020)

Been chilly here the past few days...Wearing long pants again  It got down to about 40F last night. But the sun is out and I may go for a bike ride this afternoon...on black top, lol...If my truck gets returned.

Got a haircut yesterday for the first time in near 3 months...I was looking like Shaggy from Skooby Doo! 

Gonna go do a little grow area cleanup and maintenance first though....while humming "sitting on a dock of the bay". ...tune is soooo stuck in my head! Man I want to go on need a vacation!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> When the bike was fit for me they only wanted to shave off 10mm, 740mm felt too wide but 720mm was perfect. If you buy a current LIV Hail (giant's womens line) the extra small comes with 780mm and the s/m/l comes with 800mm. Riding an older bike with narrow bars feels twichy and unstable to me.


Yeah wide is the new trend........but body mechanics stay the same. Just something I noticed......if you like it go with it


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 1, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Today is the 5th anniversary of my retirement on 5/31/15. So I worked a double to celebrate. Cut grass at 2 places on dayturn, and clay barred and waxed the wife's Jeep on evening turn. Looks good, you'd be fucking amazed at how much dirt a clay bar and lube takes off what appears to be a clean car. I'll do the wheels and tires tomorrow, not allowed to work a triple. Safety violation, OSHA might be watching. Lol


My 12 year is coming up this month. I remember the start date of my first "real" job, but not my retirement day.
I used a clay bar for the first time a couple of years ago. Shades of Blue Coral! with all the rubbing, but it did work nice.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 1, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Does AdGuard have an app. I have a Samsung galaxy note .


I dunno, I used it on my desktop and bought a lifetime sub. One of the few programs I didn't mind paying for. Never see an ad anywhere. Some sites you have to unblock to view cause they are wise to it.

_edit:_








Ad Blocker for Android by AdGuard for rooted and unrooted devices | AdGuard


AdGuard is a unique adblock tool that blocks ads in apps and browsers, protects your privacy, and helps manage your apps.




adguard.com


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 1, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Today is the 5th anniversary of my retirement on 5/31/15.
> 
> So I worked a double to celebrate. Cut grass at 2 places on dayturn, and clay barred and waxed the wife's Jeep on evening turn.
> 
> ...


How long does it take to wipe down a car with the clay bar? I've been wanting to wax my car, but honestly I'm sort of new to the process. I've washed it a few times but I definitely feel the sorta surface dirt specks that I'm assuming the clay will remove?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 1, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> How long does it take to wipe down a car with the clay bar? I've been wanting to wax my car, but honestly I'm sort of new to the process. I've washed it a few times but I definitely feel the sorta surface dirt specks that I'm assuming the clay will remove?


As long as it would take to wax it, kinda. But as the clay gets dirty you have to keep kneeding it to have a clean surface.

And if you drop it on the ground, it's done. The kits give you 2 bars. Mothers is nice and sticky.

Clay will pull surface contaminants off, could need light compound in spots if deep into clear coat.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 1, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> How long does it take to wipe down a car with the clay bar? I've been wanting to wax my car, but honestly I'm sort of new to the process. I've washed it a few times but I definitely feel the sorta surface dirt specks that I'm assuming the clay will remove?


I watched some YT vids and read up on it. Don't skimp on the lube(!) It definitely takes all that surface stuff off. There's different clay bar grits available but the Mother's kit is a good one to start with.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 1, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Chicago just got our first ever curfew from the mayor, only essential workers on the streets or you'll be arrested. This is in response to our massive Floyd protests downtown. Minneapolis cops just shot rubber bullets, flash grenades, and tear gas into a crowd of completely peaceful protesters. Worst thing they could have done. I've never seen this shit before, crazy times...


arrest == $ for the po po


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 1, 2020)

doublejj said:


> view out to the outdoor pot garden and greenhouses...
> View attachment 4582067


So... nobody's gonna comment on the socks-n-crocs? 

Y'all are getting soft.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 1, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> arrest == $ for the po po


Exactly. When the system incentivizes the arresting and jailing of citizens, it kinda conflicts with the motto of Protect and Serve...


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 1, 2020)

Mayor lifted our curfew. We must have behaved well last night. Lol


----------



## raratt (Jun 1, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> arrest == $ for the po po


How? Never heard of that...


----------



## sunni (Jun 1, 2020)

I got a job 


So what companies do you wanna see advertised here


----------



## Gond00s (Jun 1, 2020)

sunni said:


> I got a job
> 
> 
> So what companies do you wanna see advertised here


Gonna sell out


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 1, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Mayor lifted our curfew. We must have behaved well last night. Lol


My son's city had curfew moved to 1 PM. They were very very bad.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 1, 2020)

Chicago been behaving badly


----------



## raratt (Jun 1, 2020)

Pulled most of the weeds under the corn, just have a little to go. I guess the raspberries have some worms and things eating them so I'll mix up some spinosad in the morning to spray them with. Got hamburger out for the boy to make taco meat. Buds and suds time.


----------



## sunni (Jun 1, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> Gonna sell out


nah just trying to work for the placei have for the last 8? years 10 years? to be a great place my heart and soul is into this website.


----------



## Gond00s (Jun 1, 2020)

sunni said:


> nah just trying to work for the placei have for the last 8? years 10 years? to be a great place my heart and soul is into this website.


fair


----------



## doublejj (Jun 1, 2020)

sunni said:


> I got a job
> 
> 
> So what companies do you wanna see advertised here


so...does this mean you won't be attending trim camp this year?  ....


----------



## sunni (Jun 1, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> fair


we already have advertising here, so really i jsut wanted the peoples vote on what companies they may like to share they like ^_^


----------



## sunni (Jun 1, 2020)

doublejj said:


> so...does this mean you won't be attending trim camp this year?  ....


nooooo too much covid everywhere


----------



## Gond00s (Jun 1, 2020)

Chicago is really wild earlier today heard 5 shots go off so idk I'm 30 away from the city


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 1, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> Chicago is really wild earlier today heard 5 shots go off so idk I'm 30 away from the city


Oakland too. They shot at the police station.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 1, 2020)

Today I dropped off plants at mother-in-law’s house.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 1, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Today I dropped my pants at mother-in-law’s house.


What my mind did there


----------



## sunni (Jun 1, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> Chicago is really wild earlier today heard 5 shots go off so idk I'm 30 away from the city


stl i hear it nightly its scary


----------



## Gond00s (Jun 1, 2020)

I just don’t under stand why people are just rioting I’m like you all are something else.


----------



## lokie (Jun 1, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> I just don’t under stand why people are *just *rioting I’m like you all are something else.


just? What more would be appropriate?

Why do they do it?

Their mama did not beat their ass enough.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 1, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> So... nobody's gonna comment on the socks-n-crocs?
> 
> Y'all are getting soft.


that was my wife....I'm overalls and crocs...


----------



## doublejj (Jun 1, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> I just don’t under stand why people are just rioting I’m like you all are something else.


violent protests are part of american DNA......


----------



## doublejj (Jun 1, 2020)

Hard work doesn't bother me....i can watch it all day.....I spent the day watching the crew transplant all the outdoor full season plants.


----------



## Gond00s (Jun 1, 2020)

doublejj said:


> violent protests are part of american DNA......
> View attachment 4583024


so looting a ma and pop store is a protest to what? cops are corrupt as hell leo needs to be redone in general who knows what going to happen now.


----------



## Gond00s (Jun 1, 2020)

I have nothing against peaceful protest's but when your attacking your towns family ran stores your just hurting that family ran establishment I've seen multiple stores just destroyed lives ruined its sickening but that doesn't excuse the cops at all if anything a reform Is needed. look at the full picture destroying stores has nothing to do with it. just destroy the economy even more.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 1, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> I have nothing against peaceful protest's but when your attacking your towns family ran stores your just hurting that family ran establishment I've seen multiple stores just destroyed lives ruined its sickening but that doesn't excuse the cops at all if anything a reform Is needed. look at the full picture destroying stores has nothing to do with it. just destroy the economy even more.


peacefully taking a knee didn't work....


----------



## doublejj (Jun 1, 2020)

doublejj said:


> peacefully taking a knee didn't work....
> View attachment 4583045


again....


----------



## Gond00s (Jun 1, 2020)

doublejj said:


> peacefully taking a knee didn't work....
> View attachment 4583045


no deaths resulted in kneeling in a football game but kneeling on a persons neck does.....


----------



## Gond00s (Jun 1, 2020)

doublejj said:


> again....
> View attachment 4583048


ok and im agreeing leo needs to be reformed. leo has always been shit. their suppose to protect us.


----------



## Gond00s (Jun 1, 2020)

violence is still not the answer no need to stoop to their level just as bad as the cops..


----------



## doublejj (Jun 1, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> ok and im agreeing leo needs to be reformed. leo has always been shit. their suppose to protect us.


but nothing has changed....for the better. Quite to the contrary, it's gotten worse.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 1, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> violence is still not the answer no need to stoop to their level just as bad as the cops..


eventually people realize they are not being heard and have nothing to loose. It's an act of desperation...


----------



## Gond00s (Jun 1, 2020)

doublejj said:


> but nothing has changed....for the better. Quite to the contrary, it's gotten worse.


so looting and destroying property is ok? no shit its gotten worse still not the way to get a message around. violence is never the answer.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 1, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> so looting and destroying property is ok? no shit its gotten worse still not the way to get a message around. violence is never the answer.


prove it....


----------



## Gond00s (Jun 1, 2020)

doublejj said:


> eventually people realize they are not being heard and have nothing to loose..


yup then they play the victim card saying they did nothing when their throwing bricks at cops. just the video was enough the cops are going to pay and if they don't, then riot.


----------



## Gond00s (Jun 1, 2020)

doublejj said:


> prove it....


the middle east lol. everytime violence starts more violence erupts just better to leave them alone


----------



## doublejj (Jun 1, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> yup then they play the victim card saying they did nothing when their throwing bricks at cops. just the video was enough the cops are going to pay and if they don't, then riot.


throwing rocks at cops...lol....they have just deployed the 82nd Airborne quick response force to WashDC. These guys aint there to make peace..they are warriors and bring heavy machine guns to use against American citizens. Watch the body count go up now.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 1, 2020)

One of my cities park playgrounds last night, after a protest.


----------



## Gond00s (Jun 1, 2020)

manfredo said:


> One of my cities park playgrounds last night, after a protest.
> View attachment 4583061


looks peaceful


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 1, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Chicago been behaving badly View attachment 4582918



That's just internet bullshit 










No, Lincoln Park Zoo animals were not set loose in Sunday’s looting


Lincoln Park Zoo was not looted.




www.chicagotribune.com


----------



## doublejj (Jun 1, 2020)

so in response to public protest of excessive use of force by the government, they bring in these guys. US 82nd Airborne Rapid Response Force...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 1, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> That's just internet bullshit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same thing happened in Oakland. Hoax tiger release. I think the looters called it in as a distraction.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 1, 2020)

doublejj said:


> eventually people realize they are not being heard and have nothing to loose. It's an act of desperation...



Riots are “socially destructive and self-defeating,” Martin Luther King Jr. said in 1967, during an earlier spasm of unrest. In the same passage he wrote, “It is as necessary for me to be as vigorous in condemning the conditions which cause persons to feel that they must engage in riotous activities as it is for me to condemn riots.”

*“In the final analysis, a riot is the language of the unheard,”* Dr. King said. “As long as America postpones justice, we stand in the position of having these recurrences of violence and riots over and over again.”


----------



## manfredo (Jun 1, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> looks peaceful


It was actually several hours after the protest, and that actually was peaceful I heard... Hard to say who started the fire.


----------



## Gond00s (Jun 1, 2020)

manfredo said:


> It was actually several hours after the protest, and that actually was peaceful I heard... Hard to say who started the fire.


either far right or far left its just funny at the point. im talking extremeist.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 1, 2020)

manfredo said:


> One of my cities park playgrounds last night, after a protest.
> View attachment 4583061


I've had pig roasts with bigger flames.....


----------



## doublejj (Jun 1, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> either far right or far left its just funny at the point.


I've been advising people to prepare for the worst since 2016...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 1, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> yup then they play the victim card saying they did nothing when their throwing bricks at cops. just the video was enough the cops are going to pay and if they don't, then riot.


Doesn’t look like the lady on the ground with her hands in the air was throwing bricks to me.



__ https://www.facebook.com/1856590781291845/posts/2728087110808870


----------



## Gond00s (Jun 1, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I've been advising people to prepare for the worst since 2016...


everyone knew where we were going to go. trump is not a leader everyone should have seen this and they should see it now. the president is a coward.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 1, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> everyone knew where we were going to go. trump is not a leader everyone should have seen this and they should see it now. the president is a coward.


I should have fragged him in Vietnam when I had the chance....oh wait


----------



## Gond00s (Jun 1, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I should have fragged him in Vietnam when I had the chance....oh wait


well he was called agent orange


----------



## Gond00s (Jun 1, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Doesn’t look like the lady on the ground with her hands in the air was throwing bricks to me.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/1856590781291845/posts/2728087110808870


that's a prime example of why cops need to have a reform.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 1, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I've had pig roasts with bigger flames.....
> View attachment 4583071


I bet the pig smells a lot better...They said all that plastic burning was nasty.. It was a big playground...There goes my taxes, lol....


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 1, 2020)

doublejj said:


> violent protests are part of american DNA......
> View attachment 4583024


One of the most galling and misleading arguments tossed around following the death of George Floyd is an attempt to draw a parallel between the carnage sweeping the nation and the Boston Tea Party.
........snip.........
No harm came to the ships and crews of the _Beaver_, _Dartmouth_, and _Eleanor_. No violence or confrontations of any kind took place between the British soldiers, colonial patriots, or Tory loyalists that night.








Comparing The Floyd Riots To The Boston Tea Party Insults Actual Patriots


The Boston Tea Party patriots who protested British oppression have nothing in common with rioters who ravage American cities for personal gain.




bit.ly


----------



## doublejj (Jun 1, 2020)

The Army needs to understand that Americans have more guns than the taliban..
*Gun sales surge 80% in May: research firm*

Small Arms Analytics & Forecasting, a private research firm, estimated that more than 1.7 million guns were sold in May, an 80% jump from May 2019.








Gun sales surge 80% in May, says research firm


Gun sales surged in May as shops reported an uptick in interest and demand amid national protests after the Memorial Day killing of George Floyd and as the COVID-19 pandemic wreaked havoc and stoke fear across the country.




www.washingtontimes.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 2, 2020)

Gentlemen please take politics out of here...j/s

Start a new thread or something there. Ty


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 2, 2020)

I fucken love this chilli sauce 

That is all


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> I fucken love this chilli sauce View attachment 4583150
> 
> That is all


Try Gochu Jang too

I make a sauce with that and some ketchup and a few other things for my Korean Fried Chicken wings.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 2, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> I fucken love this chilli sauce View attachment 4583150
> 
> That is all


You can buy a bong that looks like the sriratcha sauce


----------



## manfredo (Jun 2, 2020)

manfredo said:


> One of my cities park playgrounds last night, after a protest.
> View attachment 4583061


Worst part of this is, it was an accessible playground for handicapped children.... But it will be rebuilt bigger and better.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 2, 2020)

"Additionally, officials say the fire was not caused by members who attended the protests earlier. "









IN PHOTOS: Aftermath of 'Our Spaces Playground' fire


BINGHAMTON (WBNG) -- Binghamton officials are calling the destruction of the "Our Spaces Playground" in Recreational Park arson. As of 6 p.m. June 1, no arrests have been made. Officials say the fire followed a day of peaceful protests over the death of George Floyd. Additionally, officials say...




wbng.com


----------



## raratt (Jun 2, 2020)

Boonie Pepper paste.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 2, 2020)

I must have a bit of sadism in me. I get a kick out of watching celebrities suffer while eating hot wings on Hot Ones or people recording themselves doing the one chip challenge. I don't understand how anyone can enjoy eating food that gives you a runny nose and hiccups.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I must have a bit of sadism in me. I get a kick out of watching celebrities suffer while eating hot wings on Hot Ones or people recording themselves doing the one chip challenge. I don't understand how anyone can enjoy eating food that gives you a runny nose and hiccups.


There was a YouTube personality called GloZell whose cinnamon challenge vid was actually watchable. Her response looks unaffected.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> There was a YouTube personality called GloZell whose cinnamon challenge vid was actually watchable. Her response looks unaffected.


Her videos are always good. I had seen that before but it's still funny to see it again. Most people do a tables spoon, this chick does a cup lol. I was going to comment on her video and ask her to do the giant straw challenge but she has comments disabled.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 2, 2020)

Putting ewc tea to good use.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 2, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Putting ewc tea to good use.View attachment 4583469


What is your recipe/ratios?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 2, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What is your recipe/ratios?


5lbs ewc, 30 gallon water, 1 handful each of crab meal and alfalfa pellets. I prefer rice bran as food source for microbes, but I don’t got any rn.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 2, 2020)

It’s a good day for tea.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 2, 2020)

It is 92f and humid in Chiraq today, and I needed to make a couple of weed deliveries to clients. I was gonna get in the car, but traffic was horrendous, so I decided to take the scooter. All the police were out, and so were the National Guard. They were blocking all the streets to downtown, but pedestrians, bikes, and I went right around their trucks. It was so strange to see all these military dudes with their automatic weapons and hummers on our streets. I went by a group of cops a little too fast and one of them yelled at me, "Slow it down!" I yelled back, 'Don't Shoot!' and a bunch of dudes on the corner laughed hard. Gotta use a little humor in these troubling times...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 2, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Oh cool, you decided to go camping. Not because the virus caused you to leave your home.


So salty.

Who rubbed sand in your vagina?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> It is 92f and humid in Chiraq today, and I needed to make a couple of weed deliveries to clients. I was gonna get in the car, but traffic was horrendous, so I decided to take the scooter. All the police were out, and so were the National Guard. They were blocking all the streets to downtown, but pedestrians, bikes, and I went right around their trucks. It was so strange to see all these military dudes with their automatic weapons and hummers on our streets. I went by a group of cops a little too fast and one of them yelled at me, "Slow it down!" I yelled back, 'Don't Shoot!' and a bunch of dudes on the corner laughed hard. Gotta use a little humor in these troubling times...


Chiraq? Wasn’t that a French president?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Chiraq? Wasn’t that a French president?


----------



## raratt (Jun 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Chiraq? Wasn’t that a French president?


Jack was cool man, I had a pastis with him in a cafe in Marseilles, I told him thanks for the statue. 



















Total BS, but it sounded good. PENIS!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> Jack was cool man, I had a pastis with him in a cafe in Marseilles, I told him thanks for the statue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jacques le zizi


----------



## Mohican (Jun 2, 2020)

Went to Chicago after my Grandfather's funeral in Crown Point. Amazing drive coming in from South Bend.
Stopped and took a picture of the skyline:



Figured I was safe:



I was told later that I wasn't. 

Early digital photographs from the south side of Chicago.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jun 2, 2020)

Most beautiful city I have ever seen.



Strange police cars though:


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Most beautiful city I have ever seen.
> 
> View attachment 4583735
> 
> ...


Wow ... they’re half of this motoring icon


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 2, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Most beautiful city I have ever seen.
> 
> View attachment 4583735
> 
> ...


They have tiny horses in Chicago. Looks like the guy in the white shirt is riding a donkey


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> They have tiny horses in Chicago. Looks like the guy in the white shirt is riding a donkey
> 
> View attachment 4583742



Nah, it's just that our cops are huge and fat, so the poor horses look small. It is why they shoot people, they're not about to run after anyone


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 2, 2020)

Picked up a new mask today. It is full coverage, I feel more safe...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Picked up a new mask today. It is full coverage, I feel more safe...


Wrong city for that mask you really should consider one of these

Tear gas resistant. I've been looking at one myself.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> They have tiny horses in Chicago. Looks like the guy in the white shirt is riding a donkey
> 
> View attachment 4583742


Do you guys have trading cards for your cops, or just their horses or are they a matched set?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Do you guys have trading cards for your cops, or just their horses or are they a matched set?


I’d love to see what kind of stats get onto those cards.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Do you guys have trading cards for your cops, or just their horses or are they a matched set?


 It’s only for the horses. They give them out to kids. 









Toronto’s secret collectible, police trading cards, are a labour of love


The 6th set of Toronto Police mounted unit trading cards are out. Have you been lucky enough to chat up an officer on horseback?




www.thestar.com


----------



## manfredo (Jun 2, 2020)

Nope....Cops too...Shit, all we have is McGruff...





__





Crimebeat - RCMP Trading Cards offer opportunity for police and youth to engage positively


Crimebeat - RCMP Trading Cards offer opportunity for police and youth to engage positively




www.netnewsledger.com







...and even he is dirty! 









McGruff the Crime Dog Actor Jailed for Pot, Grenade Launchers


Judge: "Everything I read about you makes you seem like a scary person."




time.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Wrong city for that mask you really should consider one of these
> View attachment 4583766
> Tear gas resistant. I've been looking at one myself.


There has to be an American company that makes gas powered leaf blowers. They should do some community outreach and give protesters a means to protect themselves


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 2, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Nope....Cops too...Shit, all we have is McGruff...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leave it to Alberta lol


----------



## Bareback (Jun 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> There has to be an American company that makes gas powered leaf blowers. They should do some community outreach and give protesters a means to protect themselves


That would be to much like work. Besides real Americans get their leaf blowers from Germany.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 2, 2020)

Bareback said:


> That would be to much like work. Besides real Americans get their leaf blowers from Germany.


----------



## raratt (Jun 3, 2020)

I guess I'd better go grocery shopping today, I don't think Roxy will take an IOU on dinner. Only supposed to be 103 today and tomorrow. I have to go to the dentist tomorrow, guess I'm picking up KFC on the way home per the Mrs. At least the AC in the car still seems to be working.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 3, 2020)

I got so baked yesterday I slept like I was in a coma, and that was in the afternoon, lol....Smoking Putang and Panama Pupil, new to me strains.

Also did my first take out food in months....a pizza with my bro, who was equally baked. I rolled a fatty for each of us. Always nice smoking something new...well, when it's good anyways.

Going to harvest Star Pupil and Black Lime Bubba this weekend. They both look outstanding, and I already sampled the bubba...awesomeness!!! The Star Pupil is a lovely lavender, real dense nuggs, and smells great.

The purple Putang that I posted a pic of....kind of sucked...but the green pheno of it is really good. Mixed them!


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jun 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> I guess I'd better go grocery shopping today, I don't think Roxy will take an IOU on dinner. Only supposed to be 103 today and tomorrow. I have to go to the dentist tomorrow, guess I'm picking up KFC on the way home per the Mrs. At least the AC in the car still seems to be working.


103F fuck that noise, plus roxy will have what you're having ( to an extent) unless her/him? tummy's not used to people food. just avoid salt, sugar, chocolate, macadameian nuts will make a pugs hind legs paralyzed for a few days.... Oh! had the dog on free roam. he tree'd a squirrel and was barking so I went to interrupt . Red Squirrel drops out of tree he catches it and snips the spine. His first kill, at 1 1/2 years he's grown up. Was just laying there proud w/ a squirrel in his mouth drooling. hope he didnt eat it. squirrels have fleas


----------



## raratt (Jun 3, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> 103F fuck that noise, plus roxy will have what you're having ( to an extent) unless her/him? tummy's not used to people food. just avoid salt, sugar, chocolate, macadameian nuts will make a pugs hind legs paralyzed for a few days.... Oh! had the dog on free roam. he tree'd a squirrel and was barking so I went to interrupt . Red Squirrel drops out of tree he catches it and snips the spine. His first kill, at 1 1/2 years he's grown up. Was just laying there proud w/ a squirrel in his mouth drooling. hope he didnt eat it. squirrels have fleas


That's just summer around here so we deal with it. Above 110 is when I don't venture outside. Roxy had an alligator lizard pinned the other afternoon, I'm surprised it didn't latch onto her lips, they don't let go easily. I guess it was playing dead because I moved it and it ran away after awhile. I can't let her out in the evenings, she hunts the tree frogs, I think she ate one the other night.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jun 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> That's just summer around here so we deal with it. Above 110 is when I don't venture outside. Roxy had an alligator lizard pinned the other afternoon, I'm surprised it didn't latch onto her lips, they don't let go easily. I guess it was playing dead because I moved it and it ran away after awhile. I can't let her out in the evenings, she hunts the tree frogs, I think she ate one the other night.


Yeah mine thinks the skunks, foxes are his friends. Hopefully he's turned a new leaf now that his balls have dropped. Been sprayed 3 times this year and I dont want to go on the neighbors property w/ a .22 at midnight


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 3, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> Yeah mine thinks the skunks, foxes are his friends. Hopefully he's turned a new leaf now that his balls have dropped. Been sprayed 3 times this year and I dont want to go on the neighbors property w/ a .22 at midnight


Look into high grade suppressed air rifle with high dollar glass.
Makes it easy on a moonlit night & very quiet if velocities are kept sub-sonic (approx 1,126 fps depending upon elevation of course).


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 3, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> Yeah mine thinks the skunks, foxes are his friends. Hopefully he's turned a new leaf now that his balls have dropped. Been sprayed 3 times this year and I dont want to go on the neighbors property w/ a .22 at midnight


I'd use my longbow


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jun 3, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I'd use my longbow


Ok Robin Hood. How do you put your pants on with balls that big?


----------



## doublejj (Jun 3, 2020)

Oh great, now i have a bunch of Hawaiian shirts that I can't wear!....


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 3, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> Ok Robin Hood. How do you put your pants on with balls that big?


What are these "pants" you speak of? I normally wear chainmail leggings with a rayskin codpiece


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 3, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Oh great, now i have a bunch of Hawaiian shirts that I can't wear!....


I have a bunch of Hawaiian shirts too

I'm partial to Islander brand rayon shirts with orchids


----------



## raratt (Jun 3, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> a codskin raypiece


fify


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jun 3, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I have a bunch of Hawaiian shirts too
> 
> I'm partial to Islander brand rayon shirts with orchids


I can fit in a large... any you guys dont want yours. wear my dads old hawaiians. They call me... Ernest Hemingway, except I don't drink strawberry daiquiries


----------



## raratt (Jun 3, 2020)

@cannabineer @curious2garden Did the earth move for you?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> @cannabineer @curious2garden Did the earth move for you?


No


----------



## raratt (Jun 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> No



MagnitudeLocationTimeM3.2416km S of Searles Valley, CA7 minutes agoM5.5317km S of Searles Valley, CA28 minutes ago


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> MagnitudeLocationTimeM3.2416km S of Searles Valley, CA7 minutes agoM5.5317km S of Searles Valley, CA28 minutes ago


I just saw a shakemap. I’m in a light-to-none zone.

In ‘91 or ‘92 there was a five-something in Gilroy. It tapped doors and felt movey. But the local geology tends to refract quake energy. I’m guessing I’m in a node, and it’ll take a six-something from that locale to be unmistakable here.
Now I pray this isn’t a foreshock.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> MagnitudeLocationTimeM3.2416km S of Searles Valley, CA7 minutes agoM5.5317km S of Searles Valley, CA28 minutes ago


I just realized - if Paulie noticed anything, he gave zero fuckage.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> @cannabineer @curious2garden Did the earth move for you?


Nope I didn't feel anything. Did you guys have an earthquake?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Nope I didn't feel anything. Did you guys have an earthquake?


----------



## raratt (Jun 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I just saw a shakemap. I’m in a light-to-none zone.
> 
> In ‘91 or ‘92 there was a five-something in Gilroy. It tapped doors and felt movey. But the local geology tends to refract quake energy. I’m guessing I’m in a node, and it’ll take a six-something from that locale to be unmistakable here.
> Now I pray this isn’t a foreshock.


I was in Somis by Camarillo when the Sylmar quake hit, the one that trashed the overpass on 14. The wind chimes on our patio cover woke me up. The house was like a boat.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jun 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I just saw a shakemap. I’m in a light-to-none zone.
> 
> In ‘91 or ‘92 there was a five-something in Gilroy. It tapped doors and felt movey. But the local geology tends to refract quake energy. I’m guessing I’m in a node, and it’ll take a six-something from that locale to be unmistakable here.
> Now I pray this isn’t a foreshock.


I love it when you talk dirty.. er um.. smart. 
Serenade me with a song about the solar system
For the record I am a Scorpio
Bifocals on your junk but thats typical
Telsecope on your balloon knot
That shit's A-typical
^that didn't work


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> I was in Somis by Camarillo when the Sylmar quake hit, the one that trashed the overpass on 14. The wind chimes on our patio cover woke me up. The house was like a boat.


The Landers earthquake of ‘92 made it as far as where we lived in Sunnyvale. It happened at 4:57 am. 
At 5:02 am (which implies a propagation speed of a mile per second, about right for the quake-damaged bedrock of the San Andreas) I was awakened not by any sense of motion, but the house creaking and popping. That went on for half a minute or so. I went online and was amazed at the distance of the main event. Next day’s Mercury showed the collapsed highways down south.

A work colleague’s dad had a swimming pool in Utah. It developed an inches-tall wave that went back and forth. It lasted some minutes before decaying to extinction. The pool’s long axis pointed directly at the epicenter.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 3, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> I love it when you talk dirty.. er um.. smart.
> Serenade me with a song about the solar system
> For the record I am a Scorpio
> Bifocals on your junk but thats typical
> ...


Dancing by the sun
Venus chassées retrograde
Into summer dawn

Million years of light
Gather in the ocular:
Galaxy revealed

Wisps of starlit cloud
Whisper tales of brilliant doom
A star died here once.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jun 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Dancing by the sun
> Venus chassées retrograde
> Into summer dawn
> 
> ...


 I could play on that, let me re-grouper


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 3, 2020)

10 mile evening bike ride with the wife on World Bicycle Day.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jun 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Nope I didn't feel anything. Did you guys have an earthquake?


I thought you said you felt something.. and it was,, meh,,... slap my dick head so fucking hard
ill just drink these mimosas and watch this 14$ porno by myself!. I am well versed


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 4, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> I thought you said you felt something.. and it was,, meh,,... slap my dick head so fucking hard
> ill just drink these mimosas and watch this *14$ porno by myself!*. I am well versed


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 4, 2020)

Got my first crash of the season out of the way. Pedal spikes are seriously sharp! It Would have been badass if it happened on a jump instead of the parking lot.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Got my first crash of the season out of the way. Pedal spikes are seriously sharp! It Would have been badass if it happened on a jump instead of the parking lot.
> 
> View attachment 4585306


Bmx style pedals?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Got my first crash of the season out of the way. Pedal spikes are seriously sharp! It Would have been badass if it happened on a jump instead of the parking lot.
> 
> View attachment 4585306


These sexy legs raced XC and DH for years......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 4, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Bmx style pedals?


I use stamp pedals with the replaceable grub screws. Everyone tells me I should try clipless, but that seems even more dangerous to me. 









DarkWeb said:


> These sexy legs raced XC and DH for years......
> View attachment 4585328


Ouch! Don't you use pads when riding downhill? Too late now, but vitamin e oil can help reduce scaring.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I use stamp pedals with the replaceable grub screws. Everyone tells me I should try clipless, but that seems even more dangerous to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pedals! I've run both clipless and flats........personal preference if your not racing or super serious. 
Pads? Yes when racing and any crazy dh but not jump sessions or just screwin around......lots of other things have taken a bite out of me...I'd need vitamin E in bulk. 
Before DH these guys where my heros




LOL you all probably think I'm accident prone.....if it was crazy I wanted in


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice pedals! I've run both clipless and flats........personal preference if your not racing or super serious.
> Pads? Yes when racing and any crazy dh but not jump sessions or just screwin around......lots of other things have taken a bite out of me...I'd need vitamin E in bulk.
> Before DH these guys where my heros
> 
> ...


Early photo of @DarkWeb


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I use stamp pedals with the replaceable grub screws. Everyone tells me I should try clipless, but that seems even more dangerous to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clipless are great unless you have any knee injuries. If that is the case then Time Attack pedals are great because of the amount of float the cleat and pedal system offers. That said bmx are easy but yeah they can and will bite if you aren't careful!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 4, 2020)

Made a batch of scones and some home made clotted cream. Yum.


----------



## raratt (Jun 4, 2020)

Had to clean a couple wires on the solenoid for the front sprinklers, it shut off early this morning. Put a pair of wire nuts on them, should be good now.
Picked up KFC after getting my teeth cleaned. Buds and suds in a bit.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 4, 2020)

Gotta wear pads!


----------



## Joedank (Jun 4, 2020)

My daughter said daddy come quick the ladybugs is carrying another ladybug lol.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> In German, soft hail/popcorn snow is called Graupel. Do you have German ancestry? Or do you hail from a locale with lotsa German ancestry? There are a lot of places in e.g. Texas that drew a high proportion of German immigrants.
> I am pleased that you joined in, raratt!


And now I know how to spell it. 20 pages behind and I'm a slow reader.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 4, 2020)

Joedank said:


> View attachment 4585684
> My daughter said daddy come quick the ladybugs is carrying another ladybug lol.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 4, 2020)

Pounded posts, hammered nails in on a old farm houses south side. Went for a evening walk with the wife.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 5, 2020)

sunni said:


> I got a job
> 
> 
> So what companies do you wanna see advertised here


Congradulations. 
Don't hate me, he is an example of why I thought you should have been paid before, @TEKNIK . He has product in development some users here are testing, high cri and red suppliment lighting. You could probably reach him through Grow Lights Austrailia. At least now you would be paid to deal with him.


----------



## sunni (Jun 5, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Congradulations.
> Don't hate me, he is an example of why I thought you should have been paid before, @TEKNIK . He has product in development some users here are testing, high cri and red suppliment lighting. You could probably reach him through Grow Lights Austrailia. At least now you would be paid to deal with him.


Lol no 

No could pay me enough for that


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 5, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Gotta wear pads!
> 
> View attachment 4585631


Is that a photo of you? Love the short shorts and knee socks!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2020)

Joedank said:


> View attachment 4585684
> My daughter said daddy come quick the ladybugs is carrying another ladybug lol.


About time to discuss the birds and the bees?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 5, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> About time to discuss the birds and the bees?


----------



## lokie (Jun 5, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> About time to discuss the birds and the bees?


My EX never had "The Sex Talk" with her son. 

At around 12 she left a detailed and dated Anatomy reference manual in the living room, it is expected he did read it.

At 14 he still hid his eyes when HBO showed nude and often scantily clad women.

At 15 I took the time to discuss the in and outs of human interaction and gave him a Trojan.


----------



## Joedank (Jun 5, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> About time to discuss the birds and the bees?


Yup we have begun .... life will never be the same ...


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jun 5, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> About time to discuss the birds and the bees?


pardon me, what would you like to discuss?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 5, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> pardon me, what would you like to discuss?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 5, 2020)

Cleaned up the undercarriage on the toms and sprayed neem oil.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 5, 2020)

I’m making squash casserole for the first time this year with fresh crook necks from the garden.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 5, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I’m making squash casserole for the first time this year with fresh crook necks from the garden.


I keep getting blossom end rot. I think I’m going to move the squash out of the greenhouse. Not enough space for airflow.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jun 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


>


----------



## raratt (Jun 5, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I keep getting blossom end rot. I think I’m going to move the squash out of the greenhouse. Not enough space for airflow.


Needs CalMag, no joke.
"The causes for squash end rot are simple. Squash blossom end rot happens due to a calcium deficiency. Calcium helps a plant create a stable structure. If a plant gets too little calcium while the fruit is developing, there isn’t enough to sufficiently build the cells on the fruit. In particular, the bottom of the fruit, which grows the fastest, doesn’t get enough calcium. As the fruit gets larger, the cells begin to collapse, starting with the weakest cells at the bottom. At the location of the squash blossom, rot sets in and a black indentation appears. While the causes for squash end rot will not make the squash dangerous to eat, the lack of calcium frequently causes the fruit to mature too early and the squash will not taste very good.

Read more at Gardening Know How: Squash Rotting On End: Squash Blossom End Rot Causes And Treatment" https://www.gardeningknowhow.com/edible/vegetables/squash/squash-blossom-end-rot-causes-and-treatment.htm


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> Needs CalMag, no joke.
> "The causes for squash end rot are simple. Squash blossom end rot happens due to a calcium deficiency. Calcium helps a plant create a stable structure. If a plant gets too little calcium while the fruit is developing, there isn’t enough to sufficiently build the cells on the fruit. In particular, the bottom of the fruit, which grows the fastest, doesn’t get enough calcium. As the fruit gets larger, the cells begin to collapse, starting with the weakest cells at the bottom. At the location of the squash blossom, rot sets in and a black indentation appears. While the causes for squash end rot will not make the squash dangerous to eat, the lack of calcium frequently causes the fruit to mature too early and the squash will not taste very good.
> 
> Read more at Gardening Know How: Squash Rotting On End: Squash Blossom End Rot Causes And Treatment https://www.gardeningknowhow.com/edible/vegetables/squash/squash-blossom-end-rot-causes-and-treatment.htm "


Thanks. I don’t have cal mag. But I have some calcium supplement from Nectar of the Gods. I’ll try that.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jun 5, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Thanks. I don’t have cal mag. But I have some calcium supplement from Nectar of the Gods. I’ll try that.


calcium sulfate, magnesium sulfate also known as epsom salts, a muscle relaxer. like 3 buck a lb. buy a big bag of azomite, should be good. gypsum and epsom salt watering will give a boost


----------



## raratt (Jun 5, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Thanks. I don’t have cal mag. But I have some calcium supplement from Nectar of the Gods. I’ll try that.


That causes the same thing on tomatoes also. My son started saving egg shells and I mix them into my soil now for calcium.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jun 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> That causes the same thing on tomatoes also. My son started saving egg shells and I mix them into my soil now for calcium.


got a few bags of egg shells in the freezer, don't have good tilled soil here. family friends farmstead has a good un-used plot and an abandoned 2 story chicken coop. kinda lives 15 miles away. Might have to set up a tent. I have permission to his property, also know the neighbors... ok typing out loud, my bad


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> That causes the same thing on tomatoes also. My son started saving egg shells and I mix them into my soil now for calcium.


I use King Crab shells FTW.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> That causes the same thing on tomatoes also. My son started saving egg shells and I mix them into my soil now for calcium.


Yep, I save my eggshells and then grind 'em up in a blender with a bit of lemon juice. Add the slurry to my beds in winter. The acid starts breaking down the egg shells and winter rains wash it in and dilutes the acid. It should be noted that it takes about a season for the calcium to become useable.


----------



## raratt (Jun 5, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Yep, I save my eggshells and then grind 'em up in a blender with a bit of lemon juice. Add the slurry to my beds in winter. The acid starts breaking down the egg shells and winter rains wash it in and dilutes the acid. It should be noted that it takes about a season for the calcium to become useable.


I'm lazy so I just crush them up a bit and put them in the dirt, I figure over time they will break down.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 5, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> calcium sulfate, magnesium sulfate also known as epsom salts, a muscle relaxer. like 3 buck a lb. buy a big bag of azomite, should be good. gypsum and epsom salt watering will give a boost


Yeah, Epsom salts I use on my tomatoes and roses in the spring


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jun 5, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Yep, I save my eggshells and then grind 'em up in a blender with a bit of lemon juice. Add the slurry to my beds in winter. The acid starts breaking down the egg shells and winter rains wash it in and dilutes the acid. It should be noted that it takes about a season for the calcium to become useable.


I thought you lived in Cali, what the hell is winter rain? like your summer rain? pshhh


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm lazy so I just crush them up a bit and put them in the dirt, I figure over time they will break down.


Yeah they will. But for a quick fix best to use lime or gypsum. Also high temps slow/cease calcium uptake, so if there is a deficiency it's worse when temps go up.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I keep getting blossom end rot. I think I’m going to move the squash out of the greenhouse. Not enough space for airflow.


LOL You need Calcium.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> That causes the same thing on tomatoes also. My son started saving egg shells and I mix them into my soil now for calcium.


Yeah if it's not hydro it's dead at my house.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 5, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> I thought you lived in Cali, what the hell is winter rain? like your summer rain? pshhh


well, we do get rain once in awhile lol; sorta


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jun 5, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah if it's not hydro it's dead at my house.


Psshhhh


----------



## lokie (Jun 5, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Yep, I save my eggshells and then grind 'em up in a blender with a bit of lemon juice. Add the slurry to my beds in winter. The acid starts breaking down the egg shells and winter rains wash it in and dilutes the acid. It should be noted that it takes about a season for the calcium to become useable.


Good information to know.

We have been crushing all winter for this years compost bin.

Next years soil should be fruitful.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 5, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah if it's not hydro it's dead at my house.


You prolly can't grow tomato's and such in the sun/heat?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 5, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I use King Crab shells FTW.


I added crab/lobster shell before planting. But it’s probably spent already.


----------



## raratt (Jun 5, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> You prolly can't grow tomato's and such in the sun/heat?


There are hybrids made to handle high heat that I might get in the future. The ones I have now tend to stop producing when it gets really hot.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jun 5, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I added crab/lobster shell before planting. But it’s probably spent already.


depends when you planted, crab shell takes a minute to decompose. motherfucking neighbors box elders are throeing seed like a.... motherfucker. Either going to knock on their door or cut the shit down myself


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jun 5, 2020)

throwing^


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 5, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> depends when you planted, crab shell takes a minute to decompose. motherfucking neighbors box elders are throeing seed like a.... motherfucker. Either going to knock on their door or cut the shit down myself


I planted at the end of April.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 5, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> You prolly can't grow tomato's and such in the sun/heat?


Like Raratt said there are hybrids that do well, otherwise it's a timing game : too cold few flowers and won't set fruit, as it warms up lot's of fruits and flowers, as it gets hot flowers abort so no new fruit set, and ripening requires warmer nights. Basically it ends up with a good crop early to middle summer, a few when it's real hot cuz no new flower set then a big flush of flowers and fruits late summer early fall til freeze and early rains. Always have a ton of green tomatoes, and some may ripen indoors.
Edit: when I was a kid I grew up in LA, I could grow the same tomato plants as perennials for a couple seasons, with some tricks I'd get fresh ones in the winter


----------



## manfredo (Jun 5, 2020)

lokie said:


> My EX never had "The Sex Talk" with her son.
> 
> At around 12 she left a detailed and dated Anatomy reference manual in the living room, it is expected he did read it.
> 
> ...


When I was about 11-12 y.o. I got blamed for stealing condoms out of my step dads drawer, after a weekend he was away on a business trip. Both my mom and step dad confronted me, but I didn't take them...I didn't even know what a condom was yet....I still to this day wonder which one cheated! I'm thinking it was step dad as he said I must have passed them out to my friends...Nope! Plus he was a dog!! After he died I found a pocket pussy in his pickup truck....ewwwww! That was about the only sex ed I ever got from them!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 5, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I planted at the end of April.


April? Is she still here?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 5, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Like Raratt said there are hybrids that do well, otherwise it's a timing game : too cold few flowers and won't set fruit, as it warms up lot's of fruits and flowers, as it gets hot flowers abort so no new fruit set, and ripening requires warmer nights. Basically it ends up with a good crop early to middle summer, a few when it's real hot cuz no new flower set then a big flush of flowers and fruits late summer early fall til freeze and early rains. Always have a ton of green tomatoes, and some may ripen indoors.
> Edit: when I was a kid I grew up in LA, I could grow the same tomato plants as perennials for a couple seasons, with some tricks I'd get fresh ones in the winter


I grew a nice crop here in Southern AZ. I arranged misters (the kind you see at theme parks) all around my bed and timed them to go on from 11 till 5 pm. It lowered temps in my tomato bed by 15 degrees...not much water waste...the droplets were too small. Something to think about.


----------



## raratt (Jun 5, 2020)

dannyboy602 said:


> I grew a nice crop here in Southern AZ. I arranged misters (the kind you see at theme parks) all around my bed and timed them to go on from 11 till 5 pm. It lowered temps in my tomato bed by 15 degrees...not much water waste...the droplets were too small. Something to think about.


I would be worried about mildew, shade cloth for the win.


----------



## raratt (Jun 5, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> throwing^


You know there is an edit button right? I have to use it quite often.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 5, 2020)

dannyboy602 said:


> April? Is she still here?


Not since mid January.


----------



## raratt (Jun 5, 2020)

I successfully put off going to get groceries until today but it was a worthwhile trip. Gas is down to $2.49 on base. The BX had a 1.75L bottle of Everclear on the shelf for $29.10, they want $20 for the .750L bottle, no brainer there. Snagged some sardines for afternoon snacks, the best part is grossing out the son and Mrs by eating them. Some honey roasted peanuts sound good at the moment. Buds and suds in a bit.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 5, 2020)

A hot & sticky day here. Smoking a joint of Putang for appetizer atm. Just fired up the grill. Italian sausages and mac salad, I do believe...although I went shopping today too so there are options, and a few more tokes and anything is possible. 

Got my lawn done today, collected some money, scolded a few delinquent college kids. I met with a deli store owner today to collect...No mask. I said "what's up with no mask?" He said "It's over, no one is getting sick any more". I had an n95 AND latex gloves on to count his grubby money, for sure!! Actually I think I had covid and this guy gave it to me the beginning of February. His entire family was sick....3 weeks later at end of Feb. I was at my dr's having trouble breathing...And today, his son and I were comparing the weird rash we both had on the tops of our feet that started 2+ months ago, and both are near gone....and my breathing is back to "normal" (for me). Yep, I need an anti body test!!

OK, I guess the Putang worked, lol...Sausages it is!!


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 5, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I keep getting blossom end rot. I think I’m going to move the squash out of the greenhouse. Not enough space for airflow.


Have you tried WCaP?


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> That causes the same thing on tomatoes also. My son started saving egg shells and I mix them into my soil now for calcium.


Toast the shells or not grind them up and add 5x vol vinegar (slowly). Stir daily 10 days minimum. WCaP use as foliar or soil I suggest diluting to 200 ppm or less batches vary without precise repetition.


----------



## Joedank (Jun 5, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I keep getting blossom end rot. I think I’m going to move the squash out of the greenhouse. Not enough space for airflow.


Foliar calcium?


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 5, 2020)

Lemon juice you say @Singlemalt ?

While we are at it.



Joedank said:


> Foliar calcium?


Often sold as CaCl calcium chloride aka pickle crisp available in the canning section of your grocery.
1tsp/gal
An alternative to the aforementioned WCaP


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> I successfully put off going to get groceries until today but it was a worthwhile trip. Gas is down to $2.49 on base. The BX had a 1.75L bottle of Everclear on the shelf for $29.10, they want $20 for the .750L bottle, no brainer there. Snagged some sardines for afternoon snacks, the best part is grossing out the son and Mrs by eating them. Some honey roasted peanuts sound good at the moment. Buds and suds in a bit.


I love me some little fishies!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> I successfully put off going to get groceries until today but it was a worthwhile trip. Gas is down to $2.49 on base. The BX had a 1.75L bottle of Everclear on the shelf for $29.10, they want $20 for the .750L bottle, no brainer there. Snagged some sardines for afternoon snacks, the best part is grossing out the son and Mrs by eating them. Some honey roasted peanuts sound good at the moment. Buds and suds in a bit.


Ooohh what brand sardines?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 5, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Lemon juice you say @Singlemalt ?
> View attachment 4586852
> While we are at it.
> 
> ...


yeah, roughly the same as your eggshell/vinegar. I can not stand the smell of plain acetic acid, absolutely hate it; so citric acid or lemon juice is a good substitute. I used to use phosphoric acid but it's gotten quite hard to find it without the additives for specialized purposes


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 5, 2020)

I got a haircut and now I look somewhat more presentable


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jun 5, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I got a haircut and now I look somewhat more presentable


doubt it


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I love me some little fishies!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 5, 2020)

cannabineer said:


>


 LOL!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 5, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Ooohh what brand sardines?


If you ever see "Riga Sprats" grab them, best out of can sardines I've had: brisling sardines, lightly oak smoked and oil packed from Latvia.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> My tooth! LOL!


That was a fun series. My ex has the whole thing on somewhat grainy VHS from when public TV ran it in the Bay, mid90s


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 5, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> If you ever see "Riga Sprats" grab them, best out of can sardines I've had: brisling sardines, lightly oak smoked and oil packed from Latvia.
> View attachment 4586930


Never seen’ em.
But the semi local supermercado has Madrigal sardines in oil. Moroccan product and simply wonderful.
The other good’ns are Trader Joe’s in the purple can. Portuguese.
The worst sardines I’ve had are Thai or Vietnamese.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 5, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> If you ever see "Riga Sprats" grab them, best out of can sardines I've had: brisling sardines, lightly oak smoked and oil packed from Latvia.
> View attachment 4586930


Fucking best! That's how I was brought up!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 5, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Never seen’ em.
> But the semi local supermercado has Madrigal sardines in oil. Moroccan product and simply wonderful.
> The other good’ns are Trader Joe’s in the purple can. Portuguese.
> The worst sardines I’ve had are Thai or Vietnamese.


You would like them


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 5, 2020)

Brown bread...MMMMMMMM


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> You would like them


I wonder where I might find’em.
I’m leery of Amazon. They have a rep for selling expired goods.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 5, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I wonder where I might find’em.
> I’m leery of Amazon. They have a rep for selling expired goods.


Looks like Walmart has them here.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 5, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That was a fun series. My ex has the whole thing on somewhat grainy VHS from when public TV ran it in the Bay, mid90s


Ever see red green?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 5, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Looks like Walmart has them here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was gonna say I think ikea has them.


----------



## raratt (Jun 5, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Ooohh what brand sardines?


Beach Cliff


Singlemalt said:


> I used to use phosphoric acid but it's gotten quite hard to find it without the additives for specialized purposes


EdFred shower stall and tile cleaner, our Ace hardware has it. I use it to lower pH.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 5, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Looks like Walmart has them here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know the canned fish section of both Walmarts within 50 miles of me. Never sern’em.
I’ll try Walmart online; that may make a difference.

Amazon sells tuna belly “ventresca” but for a Kong’s random. Gonna have to try it sometime anyway.

~edit~ Fuuuucking spellcheck apostrophized a plural.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Ever see red green?


No ...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> Beach Cliff
> 
> EdFred shower stall and tile cleaner, our Ace hardware has it. I use it to lower pH.


Our WallyWorld has King Oscar fishies. They’ve been consistently good.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 5, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> No ...


Road trip insomnia got me hooked on that back in the day. There is some gold in there!


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Ever see red green?


Quando omni flunkus mortati


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 5, 2020)

I'm a man
but I can change
if I have to
I guess


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 5, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I'm a man
> but I can change
> if I have to
> I guess


I detect a certain reluctance


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> You prolly can't grow tomato's and such in the sun/heat?


I put in several tomatoes and they died both years. I got about 6 tomatoes before the heat got 'em. I have trees over the side yard now I could try but 114 and up and they don't seem to do very well.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 5, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I detect a certain reluctance


It's a possum lodge thing


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 5, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> It's a possum lodge thing


A possum in petrolatum never lodges.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 5, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> A possum in petrolatum never lodges.


Should one try it will be in perpetuity.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 5, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Should one try it will be in perpetuity.


Nah in anticipation of such a singularity, God built in largely unpublished possumbiguity into the cosmic equation of state.

Even so there are hard-bitten Puritan chiliasts (they fap to the apossum’clypse) who deny the awesome possum of Ego-sum.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 5, 2020)

2 more baby rattlers today. It think that makes 8. Got one the other day too.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 5, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> 2 more baby rattlers today. It think that makes 8. Got one the other day too.


My count is zero. Thank you for your service.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> I would be worried about *mildew*, shade cloth for the win.


i have misters I can setup. That’s what scares me. I think it should be fine with the low rh we have here though. Only one way to find out.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 5, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> 2 more baby rattlers today. It think that makes 8. Got one the other day too.


I’m up to 38 rats today. Fuckers keep coming for the dogs food.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 5, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I’m up to 38 rats today. Fuckers keep coming for the dogs food.


I could not keep them out of my chicken coop....I had to move their food out


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 5, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I could not keep them out of my chicken coop....I had to move their food out


I ordered a storage tote. They love chocolate Rice Krispies. That bait has caught the most so far ol.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 5, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I ordered a storage tote. They love chocolate Rice Krispies. That bait has caught the most so far ol.


i just got tired of killing them...it wasn't fun after so many, they were just hungry


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 5, 2020)

doublejj said:


> i just got tired of killing them...it wasn't fun after so many, they were just hungry


Yeah. I don’t like killing them. I cringe every time. I only set traps near entry ways and inside the house. They are free to eat any other food(except cannabis) in the yards.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 5, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> i have misters I can setup. That’s what scares me. I think it should be fine with the low rh we have here though. Only one way to find out.


How hard is your water? I'm on a well and it is HARD, I've set up misters for cooling me and the blow off turned a large rose shrub almost white, wind shifted and salted a window of the house, had to use Lime-away to clean it off


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 5, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> How hard is your water? I'm on a well and it is HARD, I've set up misters for cooling me and the blow off turned a large rose shrub almost white, wind shifted and salted a window of the house, had to use Lime-away to clean it off


Maybe I won’t use em. Our water is pretty hard. Also running on well.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 5, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Maybe I won’t use em. Our water is pretty hard. Also running on well.


Im spoilt the water here is good every time I drink water somewhere else I’m like wtf.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 5, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Im spoilt the water here is good every time I drink water somewhere else I’m like wtf.


There is a town in the valley notorious for the horrible sulfur smell from the hydrogen sulfide in the water. When my sister lived there and I stayed with here a couple months when I moved back from Tennessee I was like “oh fuck no. The shower is broken.” My sis and her roommate got a kick out of it. Come out the shower smelling like rotten eggs and soap.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 5, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I’m up to 38 rats today. Fuckers keep coming for the dogs food.


Ever considered a metal trash can for that dog food. Plastic can think moth balls around it....j/s


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 5, 2020)

Oops HI ! Literally


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> I would be worried about mildew, shade cloth for the win.


Guess it's bc we have no humidity here to speak of. 
I'm curious to know what % shade cloth works for you w/o losing flowers? Thx in advance.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 6, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Yeah, Epsom salts I use on my tomatoes and roses in the spring


Scoops of fish bone + handfuls of epsom will supercharge your tomatoes!

I just throw it down & I'm done for the year. 
-- edit -- 
For roses, try making a tea with bat guano, alfalfa and epsom. 
If you can't find bat guano, seabird guano is fine. 
They will pop! 

I used it on our peonies and they are HUGE!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 6, 2020)

I use a lot of tea - at least 25 gallons a day, sometimes 50. (5 gallon bucket of brewed concentrate == 25 gallons of tea.) 
No, it's not all for weed. 

Today I ditched airstones - hallelujah! 
This fucker won't get clogged.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jun 6, 2020)

Painting, fishing and camping. Oh and vigorously and aggressively masturbating too.


----------



## raratt (Jun 6, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I’m up to 38 rats today. Fuckers keep coming for the dogs food.


You need some of @Aeroknow 's snakes...lol.


----------



## raratt (Jun 6, 2020)

dannyboy602 said:


> Guess it's bc we have no humidity here to speak of.
> I'm curious to know what % shade cloth works for you w/o losing flowers? Thx in advance.


I haven't picked up any yet, I believe the raspberries I am growing would benefit the most from some which is why I was shopping for it. I have yet to find some less than 70% filtering, but I just perused Amazon for a bit.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 6, 2020)

Got some of this good shit delivered. I’m gonna cut this shit with some MgSO4 and make bank yo!!!’

MKP bitch!!!
@cannabineer I know the 4 in the formula for magnesium sulfate will annoy you slightly


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 6, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Got some of this good shit delivered. I’m gonna cut this shit with some MgSO4 and make bank yo!!!’
> View attachment 4587602
> MKP bitch!!!
> @cannabineer I know the 4 in the formula for magnesium sulfate will annoy you slightly


I do it that way also. No subscripts in the posting window, and I can’t be bothered to do it right externally and then import text.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jun 6, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4587540View attachment 4587533View attachment 4587534View attachment 4587535View attachment 4587536View attachment 4587537
> Painting, fishing and camping. Oh and vigorously and aggressively masturbating too.


why are you netting carp? Have not been to Tahoe in a minute. Next time I visit, I'll show you how to fish


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jun 6, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> why are you netting carp? Have not been to Tahoe in a minute. Next time I visit, I'll show you how to fish


Lol. No thanks.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 6, 2020)

Just finished writing fuck you notes to all of my no longer friends!!!


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 6, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Lol. No thanks.


 Carp are a pest in Oz and you get fined for putting em back. There so big here as well it’s a pain in the ass and fuck up the natives. Last time I went chasing some cod on the Murray river I got 24 carp and 2 undersized Murray cod fml


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 6, 2020)

You would love flicking lures at these bastards @Bobby schmeckle

or lizards what ever works

Not my pics


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jun 6, 2020)

asshole


----------



## raratt (Jun 6, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> why are you netting carp?


Easier to retrieve a fly when the fish is in a net...


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jun 6, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Carp are a pest in Oz and you get fined for putting em back. There so big here as well it’s a pain in the ass and fuck up the natives. Last time I went chasing some cod on the Murray river I got 24 carp and 2 undersized Murray cod fml


LOL! Yeah, they are considered invasive in most places. I'm nowhere near my house in that picture. Since I don't eat the fish I catch anyway, carp are INCREDIBLY fun to catch on the fly. They're really smart and you have to sightfish them and cast your fly into its mouth just about. Super spooky too. We call em the golden ghosts.

The best part is that it feels like you hooked into a freight train. That guy took almost 15 minutes to land by myself.

Trout are so pussy in comparison.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jun 6, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> asshole


Forget the quote feature, amigo?

And who said the douchey thing first? I'll give you a hint. It wasn't the guy in the assless leather chaps (me).


----------



## raratt (Jun 6, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> INCREDIBLY fun to catch on the fly.


Have you ever came down and fished the rivers when the shad are running? They call them "poor man's tarpon". I hooked a carp in the river when I was fishing for them on a lightweight spinning reel, the thing had to be 10 pounds. With the current and the weight of the fish it was some work.


----------



## raratt (Jun 6, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> assless leather chaps


Leather chaps with an ass are called pants.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jun 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> Leather chaps with an ass are called pants.


Oh. I only play "gay cowboys" on the weekends. My lingo could use some work. 

Yes the shad run is AWESOME. I should have been there already but I gotta fix a propeller on my boat. Yay.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 6, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> LOL! Yeah, they are considered invasive in most places. I'm nowhere near my house in that picture. Since I don't eat the fish I catch anyway, carp are INCREDIBLY fun to catch on the fly. They're really smart and you have to sightfish them and cast your fly into its mouth just about. Super spooky too. We call em the golden ghosts.
> 
> The best part is that it feels like you hooked into a freight train. That guy took almost 15 minutes to land by myself.
> 
> Trout are so pussy in comparison.


I’ve booked a 2 day fly fishing course for my farther and I in September. We have no idea we just use egg beaters like pussies lol. Cast, reel, repeat


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 6, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Oh. I only play "gay cowboys" on the weekends. My lingo could use some work.
> 
> Yes the shad run is AWESOME. I should have been there already but I gotta fix a propeller on my boat. Yay.


You need the mug if your going to get serious about it








Meme on a Mug! Makeameme.org


On a Mug! Did someone say... - GAY COWBOY NIGHT!!!! YEEEHHAW!




makeameme.org


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 6, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Oh. I only play "gay cowboys" on the weekends. My lingo could use some work.
> 
> Yes the shad run is AWESOME. I should have been there already but I gotta fix a propeller on my boat. Yay.


When I was in grad school we'd hit the shad runs on the Sac and American rivers. Then we'd smoke them, good eats baby


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jun 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> Easier to retrieve a fly when the fish is in a net...


who the fuck fly fishes for carp. easier using a fishing bow, or triple treble hook, cast to snag them


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jun 6, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> who the fuck fly fishes for carp. easier using a fishing bow, or triple treble hook, cast to snag them











How to Catch Carp


Fly fishing for carp is popular for a reason. The fish are challenging to catch and strong. Follow our guide on how to catch carp on the fly.




www.fieldandstream.com





TONS of people. You seem upset.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 6, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> who the fuck fly fishes for carp. easier using a fishing bow, or triple treble hook, cast to snag them


snagging is illegal in Calif


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jun 6, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> snagging is illegal in Calif


And super pussy-ish.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jun 6, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> When I was in grad school we'd hit the shad runs on the Sac and American rivers. Then we'd smoke them, good eats baby


didn't read back far enough, Shed hunting also refers to elk, deer shedding their horns. and going to look for em


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 6, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> who the fuck fly fishes for carp. easier using a fishing bow, or triple treble hook, cast to snag them


I like a hook in the mouth trebles always grab the side of the fish, shit fight imo. 
A bit of cheese on some light weight gear is how I roll for carp more fun


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jun 6, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> snagging is illegal in Calif


should be illegal everywhere, same w/ bottle juggung and tree lining


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 6, 2020)

If I have no cheese I just use bread and wipe it over my penis


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 6, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> If I have no cheese I just use bread and wipe it over my penis


Yep, them fishies love that yeastie aroma


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> Leather chaps with an ass are called pants.


----------



## raratt (Jun 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4587815


Chaps cover legs to protect them. I don't think they make short chaps, defeats the purpose. Edit, I retract that statement after searching, .


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jun 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> Chaps cover legs to protect them. I don't think they make short chaps, defeats the purpose.


Unless the purpose is to look super gay and sexy. Think about it. Daisy dukes made of leather with no ass? 

Yee. Haw.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4587815


Do those shoes come with the laces on the inside, it just feels awkward when i look back at his crotch, I would be disappointed if I lost a stare because of my shoes.


----------



## raratt (Jun 6, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Unless the purpose is to look super gay and sexy. Think about it. Daisy dukes made of leather with no ass?
> 
> Yee. Haw.


If Daisy was wearing them I'd be ok with them...


----------



## raratt (Jun 6, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> Shed hunting


I thought that was what tweakers did to find tools to sell...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 6, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Do those shoes come with the laces on the inside, it just feels awkward when i look back at his crotch, I would be disappointed if I lost a stare because of my shoes.


I don’t get the shoes either.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 6, 2020)

My P/B Asian grass carp.
54 lbs with a bow.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jun 6, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> LOL! Yeah, they are considered invasive in most places. I'm nowhere near my house in that picture. Since I don't eat the fish I catch anyway, carp are INCREDIBLY fun to catch on the fly. They're really smart and you have to sightfish them and cast your fly into its mouth just about. Super spooky too. We call em the golden ghosts.
> 
> The best part is that it feels like you hooked into a freight train. That guy took almost 15 minutes to land by myself.
> 
> Trout are so pussy in comparison.


Ok you fly fish. Bait casting, Carp are bottom feeders, you can mix up your own dough balls and put them on a barbed single or barbed treble. Carp like dough balls. no teeth on that fish. soft mouth


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jun 6, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My P/B Asian grass carp.
> 54 lbs with a bow.
> 
> View attachment 4587843


nice one


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jun 6, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> Ok you fly fish. Bait casting, Carp are bottom feeders, you can mix up your own dough balls and put them on a barbed single or barbed treble. Carp like dough balls. no teeth on that fish. soft mouth


They’re bottom feeders when fly fishing too. Barbless hooks. Have to cast into the “pie plate” in front of their face and time the sink of your fly while they’re moving. Then Hope you can see them inhale it from 30 feet away because you will never feel a take. And if they see or hear you they hit the next zip code. 

I get that using bait or worms or bread is an easier way to catch a fish. Some other guy from South Africa that’s on ignore now used to get really upset I used flies too. “Worms are so much easier! Use a worm, you’ll throw out your flies!” He repeatedly told me. No. Shit. 

Maybe I’m weird, but I like things to be challenging. Any douche nozzle can put a worm on a hook. Using feathers and artificial materials to trick a fish into thinking you’re part of the ecosystem gets me off wayyyy more. 

People think fly fishers are snobs, but it’s just because we have to deal with Mongoloid, yahoo cletus motherfuckers telling us “uh....der her, fish like garlic cheese powerbait, it’s cheaper and barbed hooks make it so you don’t need any skill to land your fish!” 

got it. Thanks.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jun 6, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My P/B Asian grass carp.
> 54 lbs with a bow.
> 
> View attachment 4587843


FUCK YEAH!!!!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jun 6, 2020)

Made some dough from scratch the. Barbecued these bad boys. (I know, I know, it’s easier to just microwave a frozen pizza)


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jun 6, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> They’re bottom feeders when fly fishing too. Barbless hooks. Have to cast into the “pie plate” in front of their face and time the sink of your fly while they’re moving. Then Hope you can see them inhale it from 30 feet away because you will never feel a take. And if they see or hear you they hit the next zip code.
> 
> I get that using bait or worms or bread is an easier way to catch a fish. Some other guy from South Africa that’s on ignore now used to get really upset I used flies too. “Worms are so much easier! Use a worm, you’ll throw out your flies!” He repeatedly told me. No. Shit.
> 
> ...


we should go fishing, you could teach me how to fly fish, pretty sure I already know how. They call me Brad Pitt in A River Runs through It


----------



## raratt (Jun 6, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> you could teach me how to fly fish,


10 and 2.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 6, 2020)

Hmm


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 6, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4587904
> Made some dough from scratch the. Barbecued these bad boys. (I know, I know, it’s easier to just microwave a frozen pizza)


That garlic cheese power pizza from Sam’s Choice is quick, slick and dee lish!
Why by the time it’s done your beer won’t be cold yet!
‘murca!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 6, 2020)

Back to watching Grant for the second time to pick up what I missed. It was a good mini series.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> 10 and 2.


Don't drop your back cast !


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 7, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Forget the quote feature, amigo?
> 
> And who said the douchey thing first? I'll give you a hint. It wasn't the guy in the assless leather chaps (me).


I'm gonna need those back...


----------



## manfredo (Jun 7, 2020)

@tyler.durden

100% roots this time, thanks to your tips!! 3 different strains, and *nice* roots, like what I was looking for. Forever grateful!!


----------



## B_the_s (Jun 7, 2020)

Getting started.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 7, 2020)

B_the_s said:


> Getting started.
> View attachment 4588360


Ill send my brother over. He’s an OG DM, been doin it for 35 years


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2020)

manfredo said:


> @tyler.durden
> 
> 100% roots this time, thanks to your tips!! 3 different strains, and *nice* roots, like what I was looking for. Forever grateful!!
> 
> View attachment 4588338


me too.....


----------



## doublejj (Jun 7, 2020)

sweet potato slips ready to plant soon....


----------



## Mohican (Jun 7, 2020)

Be careful with those. They and the the taro have taken over my yard!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 7, 2020)

Fed the blooming plants calcium lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 7, 2020)

Put up a ceiling fan in the bedroom. Nice! Had a beer or two....smoked a bowl or two......Wait it's been 4:25 for almost an hr now......oh wait that's the oven temp.......Nice!


----------



## B_the_s (Jun 7, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Ill send my brother over. He’s an OG DM, been doin it for 35 years


Cast
Son.............DM
Other son...Half-elf Rogue Assassin (m) CN
Daughter.....Elderly Human Druid (f)
Wife............Half-orc Paladin (f) LG
Me...............Wood Elf Rogue scout (m) NG
It's a good time.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 7, 2020)

So far this season: Grandpapy 1 Deer 0


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 8, 2020)

Got the garage door opener hung. Today I'm finishing the new outlet below it and the new center garage outlets for the new LED lights I'm going to put in.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 8, 2020)

B_the_s said:


> Getting started.
> View attachment 4588360


I'm gonna need your lunch money


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm gonna need your lunch money


I feel like you just won the internet with that comment! Well played!

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 8, 2020)

I'm an outdoor dirt farmer now. Crazy how slow soil is compared to hydro, three weeks from seed.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 8, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I feel like you just won the internet with that comment! Well played!
> 
> SH420


My friends and I played World of Darkness in high school, I should probably surrender my lunch money too.


----------



## ANC (Jun 8, 2020)

So, Canon thought they were going to catch me with the old nearly empty ink cartridge with the new printer thing and then you straight off start spending money on ink that is priced like it is made of weed... Nope, injected ink into the empty cartridge just like on my old HP and its working perfectly. The new printer is wifi and was only like $50. Also had to install it on my wife's work PC as their I.T. guy was useless, I let him stay logged in and go on lunch, then uninstalled all the shit he installed and did it over correctly before he came back. A FULL refill costs in the vicinity of 50c.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm an outdoor dirt farmer now. Crazy how slow soil is compared to hydro, three weeks from seed.
> 
> View attachment 4589403


Nice, what's the soil make up?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2020)

Great, we are under an extreme heat warning for the next 2 days, thanks Christobal you sob, 105 today, 101 tomorrow....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 8, 2020)

It's straight up miracle gro potting soil. I have a few freebie autos that I'll never grow in the tent so I figured I give it a try and see what happens. 









Miracle-Gro® Garden Soil All Purpose 0.09 - 0.05 - 0.07


Find great soils & amendments from Miracle-Gro. Learn more about Miracle-Gro Garden Soil for Flowers & Vegetables, & get product usage details from Miraclegro.ca




www.miraclegro.com


----------



## raratt (Jun 8, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Great, we are under an extreme heat warning for the next 2 days, thanks Christobal you sob, 105 today, 101 tomorrow....


Meh, lol.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm an outdoor dirt farmer now. Crazy how slow soil is compared to hydro, three weeks from seed.
> 
> View attachment 4589403


Looks . . . wet.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 8, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Great, we are under an extreme heat warning for the next 2 days, thanks Christobal you sob, 105 today, 101 tomorrow....


Supposed to be 90F and humid the next few days here...I installed my window AC unit in the living room today. Last night it got into the upper 30'sF.


----------



## raratt (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 8, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Looks . . . wet.


I had just watered it when I took that pic.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 8, 2020)

Havent accomplished anything today but I did catch a pic of this tasty young cutie on my way to camp.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 8, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Great, we are under an extreme heat warning for the next 2 days, thanks Christobal you sob, 105 today, 101 tomorrow....


Meanwhile the mo havvie is struggling to get warmer than 70.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Looks . . . wet.


I concur it does


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Meanwhile the mo havvie is struggling to get warmer than 70.
> 
> View attachment 4589517


It wish it was 70...with the dew point up it the 60's it's going to feel like 110 plus...dry sides of a storm sucks


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I had just watered it when I took that pic.


At that stage, I would want to see a wet spot around the seedling, surrounded by dry soil. It appears the entire pot has been saturated. I've only grown in dirt, mostly autos. There's a reason your plant looks like it sprouted 1 week ago, instead of 3 weeks. Could be genetics. Or your watering schedule. Or coronavirus.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 8, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> At that stage, I would want to see a wet spot around the seedling, surrounded by dry soil. It appears the entire pot has been saturated. I've only grown in dirt, mostly autos. There's a reason your plant looks like it sprouted 1 week ago, instead of 3 weeks. Could be genetics. Or your watering schedule. Or coronavirus.


I've been sticking my finger in to see how damp it is then blasting it with the garden hose when it feels dry... Maybe every two to three days. I was watering the entire plant, didn't realize you weren't supposed to. It got rained on really hard last week and took about four days to dry out. I'm not relying on this for smoke, just curious to see if I can do it in soil on my patio.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 8, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> At that stage, I would want to see a wet spot around the seedling, surrounded by dry soil. It appears the entire pot has been saturated. I've only grown in dirt, mostly autos. There's a reason your plant looks like it sprouted 1 week ago, instead of 3 weeks. Could be genetics. Or your watering schedule. Or coronavirus.


Or Canada.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 8, 2020)

Physical therapy for my messed up life...er ah...spine...and now to paint the afternoon away. I've had therapists before but there's just something about this guy. I'm hopeful and maybe a little turned on. But whatever works.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Or Canada.
> 
> View attachment 4589541











Gloves,Winter Gloves,Play Phone Case Gloves,warm Glove,waterprooof Gloves


Gloves,Winter gloves,Play phone case gloves,warm glove,waterprooof glovesGlove width:37cm ,High 25cmWeight:210gMaterials: High-grade Oxford cloth,Weaving belt,PP cottonPlease contact me if you want to ship by express, different rigion different price.




www.luulla.com


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've been sticking my finger in to see how damp it is then blasting it with the garden hose when it feels dry... Maybe every two to three days. I was watering the entire plant, didn't realize you weren't supposed to. It got rained on really hard last week and took about four days to dry out. I'm not relying on this for smoke, just curious to see if I can do it in soil on my patio.


If you get more curious you will be able to rely on it for smoke like I have. What strain?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've been sticking my finger in to see how damp it is then blasting it.....snip......


Ok your just fuckin with everyone...........pics or it didn't happen......


----------



## ANC (Jun 8, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Havent accomplished anything today but I did catch a pic of this tasty young cutie on my way to camp.
> View attachment 4589504


Please don't show you know who your weird dog or he wil want one too.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 8, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> If you get more curious you will be able to rely on it for smoke like I have. What strain?


It's a canuk seeds Amnesia auto. I'm more curious to see if it makes it to the end of summer without being taken. It's completely visible to my neighbors and there's nowhere to hide it. I can pull down more than I can smoke from my tent, but it would be cool grow a sativa without having to make room in the tent.


----------



## B_the_s (Jun 8, 2020)

ANC said:


> ..I let him stay logged in and go on lunch, then uninstalled all the shit he installed and did it over correctly before he came back. ..


FTW!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 8, 2020)

Got some holes dug out. Just need to fill them now


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 8, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Ok your just fuckin with everyone...........pics or it didn't happen......


them’s the rules. I didn’t make them









10 Tips on How to Water Your Container Gardens


Proper watering plants growing in containers is trickier than you think—learn about the right potting soil, the right containers to use, and the right technique.




www.thespruce.com


----------



## Mohican (Jun 8, 2020)

With seedlings it is easier to start with a small container and let it get root bound. Then keep upsizing until you reach the desired size.











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 8, 2020)

Mohican said:


> With seedlings it is easier to start with a small container and let it get root bound. Then keep upsizing until you reach the desired size.
> 
> View attachment 4589643
> 
> ...


is that the case for autos as well? I was reading a RQS article that said autos should be started in their final container to limit stress. I have it a 3.5 gallon fabric pot.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> is that the case for autos as well? I was reading a RQS article that said autos should be started in their final container to limit stress. I have it a 3.5 gallon fabric pot.


In my limited experience with autos. Once they are rootbound it triggers them to flower. I would start in the finishing pot. That’s just my experience though.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 8, 2020)

Ran out of bagged soil, but not bad. Two and half holes to go.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 8, 2020)

Not an auto grower. Didn't know it needs one container. 
The problem with big containers and small plants is that there are no roots to drink up all of that extra water. 
Let it dry out and then just water around the stem until the plant starts going strong.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 8, 2020)

You can re-pot autos just need to do it before any roots touch the edge, any little stress on them will slow them down.


----------



## raratt (Jun 8, 2020)

Mohican said:


> With seedlings it is easier to start with a small container and let it get root bound. Then keep upsizing until you reach the desired size.
> 
> View attachment 4589643
> 
> ...


Is that a plumeria in the back?


----------



## raratt (Jun 8, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Ran out of bagged soil, but not bad. Two and half holes to go.View attachment 4589659View attachment 4589660


I have dirt envy, I know you have amended it a lot, but mine is clay and a PITA to keep loose.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have dirt envy, I know you have amended it a lot, but mine is clay and a PITA to keep loose.


Mine is good thanks to many years of leaf mold from the huge sweet gum tree that is no longer standing. Now I’m just adding whatever organic matter I can get my hands on that is cheap. Mostly stuff from the feed store. I had some left over crab/lobster shells from last year I’m using. Plenty of fat healthy worms seen while digging today.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Meanwhile the mo havvie is struggling to get warmer than 70.
> 
> View attachment 4589517


Snow forcast in the area this evening. Bird must have landed in the hydroberries (-3 berries).

2 sets of twins in 9 beans 122% germination rate.

The smaller one here got culled for me.

This one I was able to split but culled after a few days.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 8, 2020)

Any of you guys remember when i said i should be digging the footings by april (before covfefe 19)?

Well i’m finally gonna dig em starting tomorrow  

Damn you covfefe!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 8, 2020)

Yes it is


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 8, 2020)

Good news is i’ll probably loose a good 50lb’s sweating my balls off. It is the last thing i wanted to have happen. Building the shit in the middle of summer. Lmao. Oh well, could always be worse!


----------



## raratt (Jun 8, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Any of you guys remember when i said i should be digging the footings by april (before covfefe 19)?
> 
> Well i’m finally gonna dig em starting tomorrow
> 
> ...


----------



## raratt (Jun 8, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Good news is i’ll probably loose a good 50lb’s sweating my balls off. It is the last thing i wanted to have happen. Building the shit in the middle of summer. Lmao. Oh well, could always be worse!


Have to do summer hours, sunrise to 2 PM.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 8, 2020)

Grainger has refrigerated clothing.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> Have to do summer hours, sunrise to 2 PM.


Could always be worse right?




Please tell me i’m right.


My latest is telling my daughter that i’m killing all these rattler’s and it’s gotta kill them off. Should start seeing less of them. 
She was like, Dad, you keep saying that.

Lol


----------



## raratt (Jun 8, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Could always be worse right?


SHHH, don't tempt fate...lol.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 8, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Grainger has refrigerated clothing.


I’m a huge fan of Carhartt


----------



## raratt (Jun 8, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m a huge fan of Carhartt
> View attachment 4589846


Don't forget the sunscreen, apply liberally and often. It would suck to not be able to sit down.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 8, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Good news is i’ll probably loose a good 50lb’s sweating my balls off. It is the last thing i wanted to have happen. Building the shit in the middle of summer. Lmao. *Oh well, could always be worse!*


Yep, you could be a roofer.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> Don't forget the sunscreen, *apply liberally and often*. It would suck to not be able to sit down.


Except if you're a roofer! You'd slide off that roof like a greased pig.


----------



## raratt (Jun 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Except if you're a roofer! You'd slide off that roof like a greased pig.


Asphalt shingles are rather abrasive, it would take a LOT of sunscreen, lol.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Yep, you could be a roofer.


I’ve done countless comp roofs over the years. Lotta crank when i did too. Yuck! Was such a dumbass.
I fucking hate roofing now. I’ll sub that shit out like i did on the shop and do something a little bit more enjoyable while they’re up there fucking their backs up.


----------



## raratt (Jun 8, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I’ve done countless comp roofs over the years. Lotta crank when i did too. Yuck! Was such a dumbass.
> I fucking hate roofing now. I’ll sub that shit out like i did on the shop and do something a little bit more enjoyable while they’re up there fucking their backs up.


I comp roofed the garage I built old school, hammer and roofing nails.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> I comp roofed the garage I built old school, hammer and roofing nails.


How much crank did you do?


----------



## raratt (Jun 8, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> How much crank did you do?


None, if I ever did that I'd be boarding up the windows and hiding in the closet from the "people" coming after me, besides the AF frowns on that.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> None, if I ever did that I'd be boarding up the windows and hiding in the closet from the "people" coming after me, besides the AF frowns on that.


A fellow at my old work claimed that the Japanese pilots tasked with flying their planes into Allied ships were given a drink just before the mission. The drink contained a heroic dose, like half a gram, of pure banzai hydrochloride. The euphoria tended to slam into place just as those guys rolled into their terminal dive. I remember the Reptile exultantly capping the story with a pilot exclaiming the equivalent of “I’m on top of the world, Ma!”


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> None, if I ever did that I'd be boarding up the windows and hiding in the closet from the "people" coming after me, besides the AF frowns on that.


Lol. Good. 
That shit is a horrible drug bro. I haven’t touched the shit in i don’t even know how long now. 15yrs? Something like that. But anyways, not until up like 8yrs ago i felt confident saying fuck no to that shit and bailed the scene. Before that i was worried how i’d do if it ever came out around me again. That drug is really hard to say no to once you’ve done it allot.

And now it’s all “meth”. That shit is fuckin some mother fuckers up. Not that crank didn’t but this “meth” is weak and makes people do more and i think that’s why it’s worse. Crank, you are doing it and you were trying to chew your cheek off. You got so fucked up you had to stop for a bit. This mostly meth shards is some even more fucked up shit imo. Not as strong though lol.


----------



## raratt (Jun 8, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Lol. Good.
> That shit is a horrible drug bro. I haven’t touched the shit in i don’t even know how long now. 15yrs? Something like that. But anyways, not until up like 8yrs ago i felt confident saying fuck no to that shit and bailed the scene. Before that i was worried how i’d do if it ever came out around me again. That drug is really hard to say no to once you’ve done it allot.
> 
> And now it’s all “meth”. That shit is fuckin some mother fuckers up. Not that crank didn’t but this “meth” is weak and makes people do more and i think that’s why it’s worse. Crank, you are doing it and you were trying to chew your cheek off. You got so fucked up you had to stop for a bit. This mostly meth shards is some even more fucked up shit imo. Not as strong though lol.


Even cross tops back in the day made me paranoid, just the way I'm wired, probably a good thing though.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Except if you're a roofer! You'd slide off that roof like a greased pig.





raratt said:


> Asphalt shingles are rather abrasive, it would take a LOT of sunscreen, lol.


High Friction Pig.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2020)

Wtf ? Ok nevermind don't wanna know....lol. glad I don't do what your sayin..it's strictly beer and space tomatoes for me....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2020)

Ok maybe a little moonshine...sheesh


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 8, 2020)

Strictly cannabis for me.....now. In my teenage years xtc had a big role. And then graduated to cocaina in my early 20s. Had only tried it a few times before that point. Once I was on it.....I was ON it. 8balls every night with a few buddies. Got so bad I walked in and threw a 1/4 down and told them bust the whole thing down. Liquor and beer were always essential until now. Not no more. None of that shit. Just plain good old fashioned maryjane.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Strictly cannabis for me.....now. In my teenage years xtc had a big role. And then graduated to cocaina in my early 20s. Had only tried it a few times before that point. Once I was on it.....I was ON it. 8balls every night with a few buddies. Got so bad I walked in and threw a 1/4 down and told them bust the whole thing down. Liquor and beer were always essential until now. Not no more. None of that shit. Just plain good old fashioned maryjane.


It's always few beers a little space tomatoes. And sit back...been down those roads not good at all...home is where the heart is.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 9, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Strictly cannabis for me.....now. In my teenage years xtc had a big role. And then graduated to cocaina in my early 20s. Had only tried it a few times before that point. Once I was on it.....I was ON it. 8balls every night with a few buddies. Got so bad I walked in and threw a 1/4 down and told them bust the whole thing down. Liquor and beer were always essential until now. Not no more. None of that shit. Just plain good old fashioned maryjane.


In hooked on the powder.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 9, 2020)

I have 2 long time (former) friends on meth, one was a talented plumber and the other a super talented carpenter. Both are pathetic examples of a human being now, don't can't work at all, and barely leave their homes, even before the pandemic. Both are super un-trustworthy now, and both have ripped me off. No contact with either now. 

Then I have another who's a full blown heroin addict / alcoholic, and he's a little younger, in his late 40's. Works every day as a roofer in summer and painter in winter, but has absolutely nothing, no car, rags for clothes, etc. I saw him a few weeks ago and couldn't believe how thin he is...He still has his integrity, at least with me...Maybe as I'm his one friend who could/would help him in a pinch. I've been trying to talk him into going to a methadone clinic, but he doesn't want to give up his vodka.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 9, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I have 2 long time (former) friends on meth, one was a talented plumber and the other a super talented carpenter. Both are pathetic examples of a human being now, don't can't work at all, and barely leave their homes, even before the pandemic. Both are super un-trustworthy now, and both have ripped me off. No contact with either now.
> 
> Then I have another who's a full blown heroin addict / alcoholic, and he's a little younger, in his late 40's. Works every day as a roofer in summer and painter in winter, but has absolutely nothing, no car, rags for clothes, etc. I saw him a few weeks ago and couldn't believe how thin he is...He still has his integrity, at least with me...Maybe as I'm his one friend who could/would help him in a pinch. I've been trying to talk him into going to a methadone clinic, but he doesn't want to give up his vodka.


I lost a lot of childhood friends to H....never tried it myself...don't need to.....one of my really close lifetime buddies called me out of the blue right around the time I bought my house. Didn't talk to him in years because he was on and off it and doin some really bad things. It was great talkin with him and catching up. Talking about buying the house and about his two young at the time girls......he was clean had a great job............Fentanyl OD about a week later.....that was about 10 years ago and I still think of him all the time. I really thought when we got old we'd have a few drinks and talk about all the crazy shit we did. I miss him


----------



## raratt (Jun 9, 2020)

I have a friend that snorted H back in the day to try it. He told me don't try it because it makes you feel way too good, so I never did. Most of the acid I did back in the day was lame, except for the one time I ate a sugar cube, that was an interesting evening. Don't eat acid and go to a put put golf course.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 9, 2020)

Has anyone else had a seedling that started with alternating nodes? 

I’m hoping it’s special.
Bridezilla / Gorilla wreck


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's a canuk seeds Amnesia auto. I'm more curious to see if it makes it to the end of summer without being taken. It's completely visible to my neighbors and there's nowhere to hide it. I can pull down more than I can smoke from my tent, but it would be cool grow a sativa without having to make room in the tent.
> 
> View attachment 4589579


Nice. I have Dinafem's Amnesia XXL on order right now. If it gets here in time I'll plant it. It should come with a Canuck Cheese freebie.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 9, 2020)

Installed t posts for melon support and filled the rest of the holes. Started culling males also. Time for a shower and a blunt.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 9, 2020)

Signed a lease!! Love my daughter and her hospitality but I’m sure happy to be leaving.


----------



## raratt (Jun 9, 2020)

The wind died down so I am sealing up some cork floor tiles today with poly. I used them before in my front bathroom and found out they need sealed all the way around or they will shrink if they get wet, so this time I am sealing both sides and the edges. I have one coat on 12 of them so far, I'm going for 3 coats and I think I can get these done today and do the rest tomorrow.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 9, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Nice. I have Dinafem's Amnesia XXL on order right now. If it gets here in time I'll plant it. It should come with a Canuck Cheese freebie.


Are you growing outdoors? I have a five pack of Critical+ 2.0 from dinafem that I'm thinking of growing next run. I also have three canuk seeds gg#4, but I'm a bit skeptical of those.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 9, 2020)

Also put up misters for the kids’ play area. Lol now I’m really done for the day.


----------



## B_the_s (Jun 9, 2020)

Put an invisible door in the back fence.

To get to the compost and possibly an outdoor spot.


----------



## raratt (Jun 9, 2020)

B_the_s said:


> Put an invisible door in the back fence.
> View attachment 4590496View attachment 4590497
> To get to the compost and possibly an outdoor spot.


RUN! There's a bucket of Rona!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 9, 2020)

B_the_s said:


> Put an invisible door in the back fence.
> View attachment 4590496View attachment 4590497
> To get to the compost and possibly an outdoor spot.


Watch out that bucket has the Rona!


----------



## lokie (Jun 9, 2020)

B_the_s said:


> Put an invisible door in the back fence.
> View attachment 4590496View attachment 4590497
> To get to the compost and possibly an outdoor spot.


So what does 5 gallons of RONA do for your plants?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 9, 2020)

lokie said:


> So what does 5 gallons 5 of RONA do for your plants?


It's a hardware store like Home Depot.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 9, 2020)

Got a new piece of glass and grinder today.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 9, 2020)

It was a scorcher, got my outdoor work done early, and spent the afternoon in the AC puttering....Got my clones in soil and final trimming on 4 plants.


DarkWeb said:


> Got a new piece of glass and grinder today.


Pics or it didn't happen....lol I need a grinder so bad...I'm using a plastic POS currently .

I vaped the first of the Star Pupil. Awesomeness!! Laughing and laughing....and then like wtf am I laughing at...Oh yeah, I'm baked. 

I have been loving life, sampling these new flavors...Black lime Bubba is outstanding too.

Gonna roll one and go for a bike ride, even though it's still 88F degrees out


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 9, 2020)

manfredo said:


> It was a scorcher, got my outdoor work done early, and spent the afternoon in the AC puttering....Got my clones in soil and final trimming on 4 plants.
> 
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen....lol I need a grinder so bad...I'm using a plastic POS currently .
> ...




Non stick my ass! LOL we'll see


----------



## doublejj (Jun 9, 2020)

@Aeroknow 
*Rattlesnake sightings three times higher than normal in the Bay Area*
After an increase in sightings, experts say there may be three times the usual amount of rattlesnakes in the Bay Area right now 








Rattlesnake sightings three times higher than normal in the Bay Area


After an increase in sightings, experts say that there may be three times the usual...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## manfredo (Jun 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4590562View attachment 4590564
> View attachment 4590569View attachment 4590565
> Non stick my ass! LOL we'll see


Beautiful glass piece!! I still have 2 that still look like new that I mainly use for bubble hash....a soak in alcohol brings them right back.

I need a new portable vaporizer, and a grinder....Sooo many choices! And yeah, I just bought non stick Fiskars....and they are not!

Well the bike ride was great, and now time for some grilling. Looking like cheeseburgers on Martins potato rolls with some baked beans and a salad...but first, water the veggies!!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 9, 2020)

Managed to spend three hours smoking and grilling chicken wings. Then grilling cornbread, "hillbilly wedding cake", with a touch too much honey. Got the special girls in some shelter for the storms we "may" get the next couple days. JJ, I'd like to try one of those snakes in my brown butter I roast garlic in. Makes crazy wings. Peace and health all.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you growing outdoors? I have a five pack of Critical+ 2.0 from dinafem that I'm thinking of growing next run. I also have three canuk seeds gg#4, but I'm a bit skeptical of those.


Strictly outdoors, mostly autos. I've grow Dinafem a few years now, I don't recall Canuck. 

If you happen to be in True North's neighborhood, tell them to ship my seeds.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 9, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Beautiful glass piece!! I still have 2 that still look like new that I mainly use for bubble hash....a soak in alcohol brings them right back.
> 
> I need a new portable vaporizer, and a grinder....Sooo many choices! And yeah, I just bought non stick Fiskars....and they are not!
> 
> Well the bike ride was great, and now time for some grilling. Looking like cheeseburgers on Martins potato rolls with some baked beans and a salad...but first, water the veggies!!


The piece stood out, had to have it. Love my Pax 3 for portable vape.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 9, 2020)

went for a walk thru the greenhouses, 80 Wedding Cake in 100gl pots.....the crew is bustin' ass this year.....


----------



## Mohican (Jun 9, 2020)

What do you feed them?


----------



## I L0VE W33D (Jun 9, 2020)

420God said:


> What did you do today that you're proud of? Something at work, home, school, personal achievement, etc...
> 
> 
> Today I had gravel dropped off and I put in a new driveway. It was a lot of work but I got it done quicker than I thought I would.


Quick trip to the hardware store with my teenager, 75$ spent, 2 beers and 2 hours later with some power tools and boom baby!!!
So proud of this little setup lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 9, 2020)

Mohican said:


> What do you feed them?


Just being the fool. It looks like anything smaller than them.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 9, 2020)

I L0VE W33D said:


> Quick trip to the hardware store with my teenager, 75$ spent, 2 beers and 2 hours later with some power tools and boom baby!!!
> So proud of this little setup lol


Great to see our kids learning and accomplishing something. Mine is actually maintaining over 100 plants and learning how from curiosity. My girls are just more plants to him. Pass it on an share the facts. It's boring if it's not mysterious and forbidden. Peace and love.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2020)

doublejj said:


> went for a walk thru the greenhouses, 80 Wedding Cake in 100gl pots.....the crew is bustin' ass this year.....
> 
> View attachment 4590662
> 
> View attachment 4590672


Dude. If the wedding cake cut you got is the one i got, i can almost promise you it will beat the shit out of the CP. just sayin. Grows similar but way more chronic


----------



## lokie (Jun 9, 2020)

I L0VE W33D said:


> Quick trip to the hardware store with my teenager, 75$ spent, 2 beers and 2 hours later with some power tools and boom baby!!!
> So proud of this little setup lol




Welcome to TnT!

We have been expecting you!


----------



## raratt (Jun 9, 2020)

Didn't quite get 3 coats of poly on the floor tiles, they'll be there tomorrow. Son picked the first hand full of cherry tomatoes, the other plants have a bunch of green ones. There are a few zucchini also out there. Tri tip sandwiches for dinner, buds and suds in progress.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2020)

Git R done INC.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 9, 2020)

Mohican said:


> What do you feed them?


if that was to me....the crew is into making 'teas' this season....all kinds of stuff in it, IDK for sure but they say it's all organic. The plants are looking pretty good so far I think.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2020)

doublejj said:


> if that was to me....the crew is into making 'teas' this season....all kinds of stuff in it, IDK for sure but they say it's all organic. The plants are looking pretty good so far I think.
> View attachment 4590711


It’s just unbelievable how easy it is how my buddies up in concow/yankee hill do it. 
The dude in the mini excavator in the pic Helping me out, amends his soil every year AND mixes in dr earth before he fills back up his holes. Only when they start flowering he/they start feeding teas. Crushes it. 5-10lb’ers of honestly the best outdoor i’ve still yet to see better and tastier. 2800’ -3000’ elevation. I used to be part of the gardens. We used to do things different though. Always changing shit up, but seems like they got it down now lol.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 9, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> It’s just unbelievable how easy it is how my buddies up in concow/yankee hill do it.
> The dude in the mini excavator in the pic Helping me out, amends his soil every year AND mixes in dr earth before he fills back up his holes. Only when they start flowering he/they start feeding teas. Crushes it. 5-10lb’ers of honestly the best outdoor i’ve still yet to see better and tastier. 2800’ -3000’ elevation. I used to be part of the gardens


I'm not going to name the brand. My soil mix is too hot for their tea. But B.B. tea and B.Black made a huge difference as an amendment.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm not going to name the brand. My soil mix is too hot for their tea. But B.B. tea and B.Black made a huge difference as an amendment. View attachment 4590716


One of my Other buddies, part of the gardens is the tea master. He starts talking to me about what he bubbles up and he looses me lol. 
The same guy, i take fishing and wants all the fish parts to take home, he’s crazy.
But pretty sure that if i was to brew a “feeder” tea i would do the easy thing and brew some of the dr earth pink bag stuff. I dunno though, it really isn’t my thing


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 9, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> One of my Other buddies, part of the gardens is the tea master. He starts talking to me about what he bubbles up and he looses me lol.
> The same guy, i take fishing and wants all the fish parts to take home, he’s crazy.
> But pretty sure that if i was to brew a “feeder” tea i would do the easy thing and brew some of the dr earth pink bag stuff. I dunno though, it really isn’t my thing


LOL. Being a trout and salmon fisherman. I once made 5 gallons of cold fish emulsion from fresh caught salmon. I emptied my stomach and lungs upon opening the steel drum I buried 8 feet down. Wife threatened to divorce me and my nice neighbors were pissed. Just bury the fish in the whole like your first grade pilgrim stories teach you. Or else. I earned that space and hope I saved you from sharing it.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 9, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Git R done INC.
> View attachment 4590710


Again with the tractor?!......this is all i see.....


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 9, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Again with the tractor?!......this is what i see.....
> View attachment 4590729


I can get a 31cc weed eater/tiller through my gate. Enjoy the freedom. Beautiful.


----------



## raratt (Jun 9, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Again with the tractor?!......this is what i see.....
> View attachment 4590729


Tractor envy.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> Tractor envy.


My wife is honestly asking me "what is tractor envy". Can't wait to sell and go back to the woods. TNX rat.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Again with the tractor?!......this is all i see.....
> View attachment 4590729


I got 300 hrs on it already.


‘On my little blue tractor’


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 9, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> LOL. Being a trout and salmon fisherman. I once made 5 gallons of cold fish emulsion from fresh caught salmon. I emptied my stomach and lungs upon opening the steel drum I buried 8 feet down. Wife threatened to divorce me and my nice neighbors were pissed. Just bury the fish in the whole like your first grade pilgrim stories teach you. Or else. I earned that space and hope I saved you from sharing it.


Back when I was employed and married, a coworker of my wife, avid fisherman, had a freezer failure. I had a big beautiful compost bin that was mostly horse exhaust that had cooled down. The earthworms were in decline, since most of the quarter-ton of half-done compost had already made it through a million tiny guts at least once.
I offered to dispose of the fish in the compost pile. She came home with two BIG coolers full of spoiled salmon.
I buried an easy sixty pounds of fish in a layer a foot under the surface.
It smelled fine except whenever I lifted some compost to check on it. Hot diggity it stank, and it stopped stinking as soon as I covered it with a bit of fresh compost.
After two months the fish was entirely digested, and the pile smelled good and healthy.
What surprised me was the earthworm population explosion. Seems they don’t restrict themselves to fallen leaves. The pile was even more alive than when the horse poo had fermented to happy worm stage.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Back when I was employed and married, a coworker of my wife, avid fisherman, had a freezer failure. I had a big beautiful compost bin that was mostly horse exhaust that had cooled down. The earthworms were in decline, since most of the quarter-ton of half-done compost had already made it through a million tiny guts at least once.
> I offered to dispose of the fish in the compost pile. She came home with two BIG coolers full of spoiled salmon.
> I buried an easy sixty pounds of fish in a layer a foot under the surface.
> It smelled fine except whenever I lifted some compost to check on it. Hot diggity it stank, and it stopped stinking as soon as I covered it with a bit of fresh compost.
> ...


Where and how do you extract the fish emulsion for later use? Bury it if you don't want the smell. Peace and.....elbow bumps until we can all re engage. PEACE


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> LOL. Being a trout and salmon fisherman. I once made 5 gallons of cold fish emulsion from fresh caught salmon. I emptied my stomach and lungs upon opening the steel drum I buried 8 feet down. Wife threatened to divorce me and my nice neighbors were pissed. Just bury the fish in the whole like your first grade pilgrim stories teach you. Or else. I earned that space and hope I saved you from sharing it.


This beast was just caught not really that far away.








Fisherman Nearly Breaks California Record with 25-Pound Rainbow Trout on Feather River


Joshua Giordano landed a 25.5-pound rainbow trout just below the Oroville Dam, which taped in at 35 inches in length and 25 inches in girth.



activenorcal.com





Salmon opener on the feather opens july 15. I’m prob not going to be doing much fishing this year either but next year i should be back to fishing almost every day during summer.

I fucking better be


----------



## doublejj (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2020)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4590768
> 
> View attachment 4590769


‘I like growing weed allot’


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 9, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> This beast of a steelhead was just caught not far from me.
> View attachment 4590770
> Salmon opener on the feather opens july 15. I’m prob not going to be doing much fishing this year either but next year i should be back to fishing almost every day during summer.
> 
> I fucking better be


`That's a HOG! Camera angle helped. 18#'s is big here,but, common. Fall froze too fast and springs waters are still rocking the Grand and Muskegon rivers along with tributaries.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 9, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> ‘I like growing weed allot’


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 9, 2020)

doublejj said:


>


Doesn't country + rap = crap? Just kidding. I crank "Cowboy Troy-I play chicken with the train".


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 9, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Where and how do you extract the fish emulsion for later use? Bury it if you don't want the smell. Peace and.....elbow bumps until we can all re engage. PEACE


No fish emulsion. The compost improved the Peninsula soil. She grew ten-foot sunflowers with seed heads the size of Beetle wheels in the front bed.
I grew my first grow in bags of that compost without any added soil or amendments. They grew very nicely from seed to harvest.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> No fish emulsion. The compost improved the Peninsula soil. She grew ten-foot sunflowers with seed heads the size of Beetle wheels in the front bed.
> I grew my first grow on a bag of that compost without any added soil or amendments. They grew very nicely from seed to harvest.


My bad. Didn't get the jist. Bury fish. Grow beautiful plants. Don't bury fish in vented 5 gallon drums for a year. Unless fully prepared for the sensory assault upon opening. Love you more. Nah Nah.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2020)

doublejj said:


>


----------



## doublejj (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## manfredo (Jun 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> The piece stood out, had to have it. Love my Pax 3 for portable vape.


A few friends have the Pax 2 and I have used it a bunch, and like them....That's probably what I am leaning towards, a Pax 2 or 3. I have an Arizer desktop that I like and use the bags with....super handy at home. Might turn some heads in the car!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 10, 2020)

I got a surprise gift this morning! So stoked, my old macbook was in such bad shape and barely worked. My only complaint is it doesn't have any normal usb ports, only usb c


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I got a surprise gift this morning! So stoked, my old macbook was in such bad shape and barely worked. My only complaint is it doesn't have any normal usb ports, only usb c
> 
> View attachment 4591297


https://www.pcmag.com/how-to/what-is-usb-c-an-explainer


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 10, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> https://www.pcmag.com/how-to/what-is-usb-c-an-explainer


I ordered a usb hub with four ports from Amazon. It charges over usb c as well so technically you only have one port to work with.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I ordered a usb hub with four ports from Amazon. It charges over usb c as well so technically you only have one port to work with.


The Mac only has the one (just one) USB port?!! My Dell desktop has 6: 2 USB3 and 4 USB2


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 10, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> The Mac only has the one (just one) USB port?!! My Dell desktop has 6: 2 USB3 and 4 USB2


It has two... but the first one is also the charging port. I liked the magnetic charger on my old mac, it just popped out if you accidentally tripped over the cable.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 10, 2020)

I managed to nuke some leftover shrimp fried rice.

I gave up on finding any decent Chinese food in my area and make my own now.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 10, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I managed to nuke some leftover shrimp fried rice.
> View attachment 4591386
> I gave up on finding any decent Chinese food in my area and make my own now.


dont forget the msg...it aint chinese food without it


----------



## lokie (Jun 10, 2020)

dannyboy602 said:


> dont forget the msg...it aint chinese food without it


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I got a surprise gift this morning! So stoked, my old macbook was in such bad shape and barely worked. My only complaint is it doesn't have any normal usb ports, only usb c
> 
> View attachment 4591297


Im guessing it got over a virus


----------



## raratt (Jun 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Im guessing it got over a virus


Windows 19.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Im guessing it got over a virus


I've never had a virus on a mac. Lots on the PC tho.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 10, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> The Mac only has the one (just one) USB port?!! My Dell desktop has 6: 2 USB3 and 4 USB2


The Mac tax and portability costs. 


Laughing Grass said:


> I got a surprise gift this morning! So stoked, my old macbook was in such bad shape and barely worked. My only complaint is it doesn't have any normal usb ports, only usb c
> 
> View attachment 4591297


I looked but couldn't find the jealous emoticon. Somebody loves you, very nice.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 10, 2020)

I'm experiencing project creep. Now I'm putting up an outdoor light, motion sensor and HD Camera above my garage. The garage door opener was such a piece of cake  I couldn't resist.


----------



## lokie (Jun 10, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'm experiencing project creep. Now I'm putting up an outdoor light, motion sensor and HD Camera above my garage. The garage door opener was such a piece of cake  I couldn't resist.


You are taking on traits of @tangerinegreen555 .

Will you be volunteering to fix the potholes on your street?


----------



## raratt (Jun 10, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'm experiencing project creep


I'm just the creep doing projects. Upsized the pots my milkweed plants are in finally. Finished up the first batch of cork tiles, I have 9 left to seal. Found a package of red snapper in the freezer so that's dinner. (Yes I know where this is going). About time to crack a beer so I can wash some tincture down, I tried 6 eyedroppers full last night, the Mrs said my eyes looked like a Mexican flag, lol.


----------



## lokie (Jun 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm just the creep doing projects. Upsized the pots my milkweed plants are in finally. Finished up the first batch of cork tiles, I have 9 left to seal. Found a package of red snapper in the freezer so that's dinner. (Yes I know where this is going). About time to crack a beer so I can wash some tincture down, I tried 6 eyedroppers full last night, the Mrs said my eyes looked like a Mexican flag, lol.


In my youth when my dad saw me after a smoke he would ask 
"Boy what's wrong with your eyes? They look like 2 dog assholes."


----------



## Mohican (Jun 10, 2020)

I always loved camping trips. Campfire smoke would mask the smell and you could blame the red eyes on the smoke too.
Now as far as laughing at every little thing and whistling all the time. Those are a little harder to explain.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I got a surprise gift this morning! So stoked, my old macbook was in such bad shape and barely worked. My only complaint is it doesn't have any normal usb ports, only usb c
> 
> View attachment 4591297


Looks . . . clean.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 10, 2020)

Translated a document to Russian and Chinese.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 10, 2020)

пенис >>> 阴茎


----------



## raratt (Jun 10, 2020)

Mohican said:


> I always loved camping trips. Campfire smoke would mask the smell and you could blame the red eyes on the smoke too.
> Now as far as laughing at every little thing and whistling all the time. Those are a little harder to explain.


We took a 3' tall hookah and set it up in the center of our camp to smoke from. Stoned people ALWAYS forget to cover the mouthpiece when they aren't taking a hit...lol.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 10, 2020)

음경


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 10, 2020)

Mohican said:


> 음경


Kim Dong-Il


----------



## Mohican (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jun 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Kim Dong-Il


I saw that movie, it was a short.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 10, 2020)

Mohican said:


> View attachment 4591651


What, butt dialing isn’t the new thing any longer? “Sorry boss, dick-texted you by mistake”


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 10, 2020)

K. Footings are dug but i still don’t have approved plans. Should have an approved set soon. Damn you covfefe19! Any day now though.
Gonna wait until tuesday to start the formwork.

It’s game fucking on starting tuesday. I’m giving myself 1.5 yrs to complete so please have some patience. Allz i wanna get done before winter is a roof and lathed up. I’m doing all the work and i gotta get fishing again so fuck off if you are gonna be a dick and reply “you suck thats hella slow”. fuck you for even thinking that! Lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> ... a 3' tall hookah ...


----------



## doublejj (Jun 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4591700


1/2 price?....


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 10, 2020)

doublejj said:


> 1/2 price?....


Double


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 10, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> K. Footings are dug but i still don’t have approved plans. Should have an approved set soon. Damn you covfefe19! Any day now though.
> Gonna wait until tuesday to start the formwork.
> 
> It’s game fucking on starting tuesday. I’m giving myself 1.5 yrs to complete so please have some patience. Allz i wanna get done before winter is a roof and lathed up. I’m doing all the work and i gotta get fishing again so fuck off if you are gonna be a dick and reply “you suck thats hella slow”. fuck you for even thinking that! Lol.
> ...


Damn that's clean!!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 10, 2020)

Nice, huh? 10 minute microburst.

Upstairs bedroom

Electrical entrance

Live wires except the entire town has no electricity 

And nobody can do anything until round 2 passes through. All those State Farm commercials better be right.

As though covid-19, 15% unemployment and riots in the streets aren't enough to occupy my anxiety.

Nobody got hurt though, so there's that great big bonus.

I'll be tied up a while.


----------



## raratt (Jun 10, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Nice, huh? 10 minute microburst.
> View attachment 4591731View attachment 4591732
> Upstairs bedroom
> View attachment 4591733
> ...


Sorry bro, that really sucks.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 10, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Nice, huh? 10 minute microburst.
> View attachment 4591731View attachment 4591732
> Upstairs bedroom
> View attachment 4591733
> ...


I am certain that when you’re done, Maru’s signature phrase will apply.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 10, 2020)

Spent the last two days soaking my waterstones, reading about technique, and playing with my kitchen knives.

This is a Kohetsu 210 mm with an asymmetric edge geometry. I refinished it from the original dull belt-grinder finish to this near-mirror condition, then took the edge to 10000 grit. Thing is screamingly sharp now.

The core steel is “Hap40” which is very slow to sharpen in exchange for holding a very good edge for months.

And the entire knife weighs just over four ounces.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 10, 2020)

I didn't accomplish shit today except get bummed out everyones going back to work but me yet
I sent hr an email and got this BS back 

Regarding back to work, I asked M Potter the plant manager. He said that no one who has been off is called back yet. Keep checking back with him occasionally. Hopefully the economy will start shaking loose soon.

Thanks, Stay Healthy!
..

Lady I got bills. I'm not holding on for a median job. I got skills. C ya


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> The Mac tax and portability costs.
> 
> I looked but couldn't find the jealous emoticon. Somebody loves you, very nice.


 I'm pretty sure I know who my dad's favorite is.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 11, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Strictly outdoors, mostly autos. I've grow Dinafem a few years now, I don't recall Canuck.
> 
> If you happen to be in True North's neighborhood, tell them to ship my seeds.


They're four blocks south of me... who knew.

We had a huge thunderstorm roll through last night and my little auto is completely soaked. I don't think outdoor growing is for me.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> We had a huge thunderstorm roll through last night and my little auto is completely soaked. I don't think outdoor growing is for me.


Sorry, my fault.........I washed my car yesterday.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> They're four blocks south of me... who knew.
> 
> We had a huge thunderstorm roll through last night and my little auto is completely soaked. I don't think outdoor growing is for me.


I didn't even put any plants out this year, the past 2 have been so bad. I have 2 huge "trees" I vegged for 16 weeks that i was going to put out....and i thought, why gamble... Outdoors I may get nada, and indoors they most likely bring "bout a pound"...lol. I'll save the outdoor growing for veggies!

Stormed here too...Cooler air here today and it feels good!!


----------



## srh88 (Jun 11, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Strictly outdoors, mostly autos. I've grow Dinafem a few years now, I don't recall Canuck.
> 
> If you happen to be in True North's neighborhood, tell them to ship my seeds.


Lol. Outdoor autos? Dinafem does have nice gear though. Their OG kush and jack crosses were great. But photos. Sure autos are good too

Whats a finished outdoor auto look like? Got any pics? And why autos if you're outside


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Lol. Outdoor autos? Dinafem does have nice gear though. Their OG kush and jack crosses were great. But photos. Sure autos are good too
> 
> Whats a finished outdoor auto look like? Got any pics? And why autos if you're outside


Don't think I have any full plant pics but it wasn't much...little over 2 oz if I remember....but it was a July harvest. And my outdoor photos that year went right up to the first snow...would have been nice to have a few more days. I guess it all depends on how much you use and when the weather gets shitty. Also fought PM that year the auto never saw those fall conditions. Rippers arent looking for plants mid summer. I think they have their place for the right grower.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Don't think I have any full plant pics but it wasn't much...little over 2 oz if I remember....but it was a July harvest. And my outdoor photos that year went right up to the first snow...would have been nice to have a few more days. I guess it all depends on how much you use and when the weather gets shitty. Also fought PM that year the auto never saw those fall conditions. Rippers arent looking for plants mid summer. I think they have their place for the right grower.


Yeah I'm not knocking anyone. I thought autos still basically had the same flowering time. They are a mystery to me lol. Which is why I want to grow one. Throw on my wizard hat and laugher my timer lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Yeah I'm not knocking anyone. I thought autos still basically had the same flowering time. They are a mystery to me lol. Which is why I want to grow one. Throw on my wizard hat and laugher my timer lol.


Yeah I had to try them out. Just to see what they where about. I can also see them in a veg tent or if you can harvest it before flip.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah I had to try them out. Just to see what they where about. I can also see them in a veg tent or if you can harvest it before flip.


I can’t stop wondering if autos do better in a garage grow.


----------



## raratt (Jun 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I can’t stop wondering if autos do better in a garage grow.


They don't need waxed as often there.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I can’t stop wondering if autos do better in a garage grow.


What difference would a garage have?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> What difference would a garage have?


Autos and garages go together


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Autos and garages go together


Ah now I get it....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Autos and garages go together


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Sorry, my fault.........I washed my car yesterday.


Can you come do mine next? It's a freaking pigsty!



manfredo said:


> I didn't even put any plants out this year, the past 2 have been so bad. I have 2 huge "trees" I vegged for 16 weeks that i was going to put out....and i thought, why gamble... Outdoors I may get nada, and indoors they most likely bring "bout a pound"...lol. I'll save the outdoor growing for veggies!
> 
> Stormed here too...Cooler air here today and it feels good!!


@doublejj 's outdoor forest inspired me to give it a try, but I'm being lazy and using tap water and miracle grow soil. I told myself I don't care if it makes it, but now I'm pulling for the little guy.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 11, 2020)

It's a good experiment if nothing else...I too have been curious to try growing an auto. I really know nothing about them.

Skipped my bike ride last night....at 7pm it was still near 80F and 80% RH...I stayed in the basement trimming til almost 11 pm, then somehow managed to pass out! I bought these great new cotton sheets that are so freaking awesome, it's like re-living my childhood....crisp, cool, cotton!! The little things make me happy!!

Now to find a great little vaporizer and grinder!! Retail therapy!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Can you come do mine next? It's a freaking pigsty!


How many onion rings do you think that's worth?


----------



## raratt (Jun 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> How many onion rings do you think that's worth?


STOP IT! I'm hungry now!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 11, 2020)

LOL I know I had to make some hotdogs on the grill. Sweet pepper relish and mustard....MMMMMM


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 11, 2020)

Quick car washing tip: A leaf blower works great to dry. Gets all the water out of the little spots that always seem to drain out after you think your done. I love black but it's a bitch to keep it nice.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> How many onion rings do you think that's worth?


All you can eat! I’ve been really putting the miles on since I stopped using transit and it hasn’t had a cleaning in a long time.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 11, 2020)

manfredo said:


> It's a good experiment if nothing else...I too have been curious to try growing an auto. I really know nothing about them.
> 
> Skipped my bike ride last night....at 7pm it was still near 80F and 80% RH...I stayed in the basement trimming til almost 11 pm, then somehow managed to pass out! I bought these great new cotton sheets that are so freaking awesome, it's like re-living my childhood....crisp, cool, cotton!! The little things make me happy!!
> 
> Now to find a great little vaporizer and grinder!! Retail therapy!


I have the crafty vape and it’s pretty good for one person. The app for controlling it no longer works in iOS so you have to use their web page to adjust. It works on Andriod I believe


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> All you can eat! I’ve been really putting the miles on since I stopped using transit and it hasn’t had a cleaning in a long time.


On my way!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 11, 2020)

Last few days the F-35's have been training.......talk about rolling thunder! Been trying to get a pic but I swear they're like ghosts


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Last few days the F-35's have been training.......talk about rolling thunder! Been trying to get a pic but I swear *they're like ghosts*


By Design.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 11, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> By Design.


Oh I'm sure. Pretty cool to see them play fighting.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Quick car washing tip: A leaf blower works great to dry. Gets all the water out of the little spots that always seem to drain out after you think your done. I love black but it's a bitch to keep it nice.


Maybe not in a hard-water region ...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Last few days the F-35's have been training.......talk about rolling thunder! Been trying to get a pic but I swear they're like ghosts


I live between two installations, one AF and one USN, and a coupla times a week a nice fat sonic boom rocks the casbah.
The other day I heard the shriek-roar of fast movers passing fast and low. I got out there with my 10x binos in time to see two Hornets in fairly close formation headed south.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Maybe not in a hard-water region ...


That's exactly when you'd want it. Gets all the water out of the nooks that hold it. I always hated doin a great job on a black car and a few hrs later you get a water streak from the mirror or tail light. Or was that another joke I didn't get?























Penis


----------



## Mohican (Jun 11, 2020)

I had some Northern Lights auto bud and it was good. Changed my opinion about autos.
@Aeroknow - we need to have a good old-fashioned barn raising and get you a house in a week!
@tangerinegreen555 - I am so sorry about your house.
@Laughing Grass - It is good to be the favorite 

I have a project that started the day after social distancing was declared. I had to go to Micro Center and get a new monitor. 32" 4k Samsung.
New tech is a blast!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> That's exactly when you'd want it. Gets all the water out of the nooks that hold it. I always hated doin a great job on a black car and a few hrs later you get a water streak from the mirror or tail light. Or was that another joke I didn't get?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No joke.
I live in a hard-water region, and I like to wash my car when it’s raining. Guaranteed soft-water rinse. 
My garage here is big enough that I can keep my crap and my Honda in it. With enough room for a leisurely towel-dry and an application of Nu Finish.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 11, 2020)

My Dad's storage unit was right across the freeway from El Toro Marine Air Base. We were loading stuff in one weekend and they were having the air show. I climbed up on the roof of the storage building and could feel the heat when the jets would pass by with their afterburners on. Waved to the pilots who were almost eye level with me.
Then out of nowhere the Jetson's family car comes right by me and goes strait op in the air. 90 degree turn. And it was very quiet. Apparently the aliens wanted in on the fun.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> No joke.
> I live in a hard-water region, and I like to wash my car when it’s raining. Guaranteed soft-water rinse.
> My garage here is big enough that I can keep my crap and my Honda in it. With enough room for a leisurely towel-dry and an application of Nu Finish.


Rain makes spots after it dries on black. At least anywhere I've lived on the east coast. And if water comes from behind something like a mirror or a light, it's gonna have road crap in it so it makes spots. You can use distilled water but there is still road grime deep in those nooks and cranies.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Rain makes spots after it dries on black. At least anywhere I've lived on the east coast. And if water comes from behind something like a mirror or a light, it's gonna have road crap in it so it makes spots. You can use distilled water but there is still road grime deep in those nooks and cranies.


For me the take-home lesson is I’ll buy a car in any color at all so long as it’s white.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> For me the take-home lesson is I’ll buy a car in any color at all so long as it’s white.


I hear ya. I've had a few in white. People don't see white in snow country....my back was broke by someone that didn't see me..........or was txting


----------



## lokie (Jun 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Rain makes spots after it dries on black. At least anywhere I've lived on the east coast. And if water comes from behind something like a mirror or a light, it's gonna have road crap in it so it makes spots. You can use distilled water but there is still road grime deep in those nooks and cranies.


It only makes a difference IF the car gets washed.

Although if my local car wash hired more robust attendants I might be inclined to return more frequently.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I hear ya. I've had a few in white. People don't see white in snow country....my back was broke by someone that didn't see me..........or was txting


For max winter stealth ... the devil’s in the details


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> For me the take-home lesson is I’ll buy a car in any color at all so long as it’s white.


LOL this old marine I was close with used to say "I like all blonds......no matter what color their hair is" miss him.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 11, 2020)

lokie said:


> It only makes a difference IF the car gets washed.
> 
> Although if my local car wash hired more robust attendants I might be inclined to return more frequently.


Ever say "wish I had a extra hand"? She knows what's up.


----------



## lokie (Jun 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL this old marine I was close with used to say "I like all blonds......no matter what color their hair is" miss him.


----------



## sunni (Jun 11, 2020)

alot of emails.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'm experiencing project creep. Now I'm putting up an outdoor light, motion sensor and HD Camera above my garage. The garage door opener was such a piece of cake  I couldn't resist.


Just ordered 8 ptz 5 mp and A new 16 channel controller. And bidding A couple 250W security light upgrades for my nice middle class neighborhood. People are getting hungry. Police scanner is showing A big increase in retail fraud and larceny here. Be safe and ask for help If needed. Good People Still abound.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 11, 2020)

3 temp patches, 3 holes. One penetrated through upstairs bedroom wall.
Another long day tomorrow. 

Power restored at least, cable company coming tomorrow. Power company left the lines energized which didn't make sense but whatever.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 11, 2020)

That sucks. Be thankful It is pine and not hardwood. Pine is shock absorbant. My 40 footer took my power feed and the neighbors in the tornadoe 3years ago. Had It bedn the oak tree we would have Had to find lodginv. Glad you are safe. Look for bright spots. Peace.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 11, 2020)

It's a beautiful house...I love brick! And you can tell it is loved, it shows!! What we in the business call "Pride of ownership". 

I'm amazed how dry the soil is, but I'm from the north east where it never gets that dry. Hopefully your homeowners insurance is picking up some of that damage! Enjoy the electricity!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Lol. Outdoor autos? Dinafem does have nice gear though. Their OG kush and jack crosses were great. But photos. Sure autos are good too
> 
> Whats a finished outdoor auto look like? Got any pics? And why autos if you're outside


Lol. Yes. They look like a typical marijuana plant. There's a website that has an entire forum devoted to them that has pics. I've posted a few over the past 11 years.




__





Auto-Flowering Strains


Growing plants with the AutoFlowering trait



rollitup.org





My needs are modest. I'll never grow indoors. But I have a nice balcony which works fine.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 11, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Lol. Yes. They look like a typical marijuana plant. There's a website that has an entire forum devoted to them that has pics. I've posted a few over the past 11 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gee thanks for the broad link that I asked you personally about.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Gee thanks for the broad link that I asked you personally about.


I'm sorry. I misunderstood. This is awkward.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 11, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> I'm sorry. I misunderstood. This is awkward.


Oh shit. Don't worry I got you 





__





Strategies for Reading Comprehension :: Read Naturally, Inc.


To improve comprehension, students must have some reading proficiency and receive explicit instruction in skills and strategies for reading comprehension.




www.readnaturally.com


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Oh shit. Don't worry I got you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You indicated you've never seen an outdoor auto. I directed you to a source where you can see them, including mine.

Now this appears to be about me, personally. No other outdoor auto will satisfy you. Story of my life.

Did I mention this is awkward?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 11, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> You indicated you've never seen an outdoor auto. I directed you to a source where you can see them, including mine.
> 
> Now this appears to be about me, personally. No other outdoor auto will satisfy you. Story of my life.
> 
> Did I mention this is awkward?


I asked you about your autos. Didnt ask to go on a scavenger hunt to find autos. But thanks dude.


----------



## raratt (Jun 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I asked you about your autos. Didnt ask to go on a scavenger hunt to find autos. But thanks dude.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 11, 2020)

srh88 said:


> I asked you about your autos. Didnt ask to go on a scavenger hunt to find autos. But thanks dude.


You're quite welcome.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 11, 2020)

@pabloesqobar 
I checked the pics, nice. I've never seen an auto except wild types in natural situ pics in text books. How big can they get?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 11, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> @pabloesqobar
> I checked the pics, nice. I've never seen an auto except wild types in natural situ pics in text books. How big can they get?


Thanks Malt. They get huge judging by what I've seen other members post. Particularly indoors when you run the lights 24/0. I like to keep mine stealthy and below my balcony rail. 1 or 2 plants a season gives me several ounces and I'm good. Not including the stuff whatsherface sends me of course.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 11, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> K. Footings are dug but i still don’t have approved plans. Should have an approved set soon. Damn you covfefe19! Any day now though.
> Gonna wait until tuesday to start the formwork.
> 
> It’s game fucking on starting tuesday. I’m giving myself 1.5 yrs to complete so please have some patience. Allz i wanna get done before winter is a roof and lathed up. I’m doing all the work and i gotta get fishing again so fuck off if you are gonna be a dick and reply “you suck thats hella slow”. fuck you for even thinking that! Lol.
> ...


Looks good bro. Very clean site .

At first glance I was like “ I wonder how drunk was he when he put those batter boards up “ because they looked like they are leaning way over, but then in the second pic I can clearly see that is not the case. Lol it’s late and I’ve really smoked a lot this afternoon but I shouldn’t be this blind.

Is it hard to dig and watch for rattlers at the same time. When I was building house’s every day and we were in rattler infested areas, going into the crawl space was a spooky thing j/s.

Good luck with the house and know I’m there with you in spirit. Peace brother.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 11, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Looks good bro. Very clean site .
> 
> At first glance I was like “ I wonder how drunk was he when he put those batter boards up “ because they looked like they are leaning way over, but then in the second pic I can clearly see that is not the case. Lol it’s late and I’ve really smoked a lot this afternoon but I shouldn’t be this blind.
> 
> ...


About 3’ difference in grade, most likely an optical illusion. My same buddy on that excavator(operator by trade) wanted to dozer in a flat building pad. That would have been cool, but there’s only like 1’ top soil max. Some spots less and is why the footings aren’t cleaner. Was kinda shitty cleaning them up yesterday but got it done.
I decided to go with the vapor barrier on the ground route under there. Less vents, only 4, and should make it way better for when I’ll have to crawl in there down the road. Gonna buy a good access door here soon. One through the stem wall. Hopefully no snakes get in.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 12, 2020)

Yard is cleaned up after 2 days, they have to put down some top soil over the hole and plant grass.

Still a lot of work to do, but it's going in the right direction. And my insurance agent has a sweet deal with the tree guys and said I may not have to pay a penny of the $1000 deductible, getting back to me on Monday.

They are coming back to do roof repairs after getting shingles and supplies, I have to get my own interior work people. I didn't offer to do anything myself being it's an insurance claim.

So today, all afternoon, I waited patiently for Comcast to come and put up a new cable line. I called them yesterday and scheduled for today after 12 noon to be sure we had enough time to get power restored first. The girl said between 12 noon and 7PM which sounded real strange. It's usually a 2 hour window.

By 6:35 nobody showed up and I called Comcast again. Another girl answered and I asked what's up with the delay here?

She said that they rescheduled for tomorrow and they could come either AM or PM. So I'm starting to get a tad upset and asking why the hell it was rescheduled and why couldn't they have called me and why can't they give me a two hour window like they always did before?

She says that I still have service. I told her the cable was severed by a falling tree just like I told the other girl the day before. Then she says that her report indicates I still have service.

I tell her I was very specific that the line was down from a severe storm and she says, 'oh, you mean down on the ground?'

WTF do these idiots think a line is down means?

So then, I'm on hold for 17 fucking minutes while she changes the work order and says they will be there tomorrow between 12 and 2 for sure this time.

I hate calling Comcast for anything, their phone people are horrible to deal with. And they aren't cheap. The service guy always says they know the phone people suck so tomorrow I'm going to try to get the guy's card so I can bypass their ridiculous "help" desk the next time.

Then I get a robocall from Comcast about rating the call I just completed, but you can't rate yesterday's idiot so I just hung up. They suck. The service guy lives a mile away and I know he does cable work on the side. I'm going to be real friendly tomorrow. From 6 feet away, of course.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 12, 2020)

As soon as he's done hand him an icy cold beer & some smoked salmon.

Beer & dead fish goes a long ways in making friends.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 12, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> As soon as he's done hand him an icy cold beer & some smoked salmon.
> 
> Beer & dead fish goes a long ways in making friends.


I'm fond of wine and dead fish and crustaceans and Pop Tarts and....... wait is there something wine doesn't pair well with?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 12, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'm fond of wine and dead fish and crustaceans and Pop Tarts and....... wait is there something wine doesn't pair well with?


Gin.

Yep, the answer is Gin.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 12, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Gin.
> 
> Yep, the answer is Gin.


----------



## ANC (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 13, 2020)

He hooked a ladder right to the main cable line, kind of surprised me. And he spliced right into it so the new line comes right over the former location of the house attacking tree.

And...

I got a direct tech support number that bypasses computer stupidity and the first wave of idiots .

Still have issues with Comcast that can only be resolved at an Xfinity store. The bill still comes in my mother's name even though I filled out papers and turned in a hard copy of the death certificate over 4 years ago.

The guy told me what to take and which store to go to that isn't run by 3rd party employees. And what to tell them.

I'll have to mask up and go there this coming week. He also told me the have had zero positive tests among the work crews for the virus. They wear masks upon entering the house to check connections, whole thing took 25 minutes and 5 more to reboot everything.

Inside

Outside


----------



## manfredo (Jun 13, 2020)

Ordered up a budget portable vaporizer, and some silicone tip covers for it....for $65, we shall see!









Xvape ARIA Vaporizer Kit | Best Herb and Wax Vaporizer | Lighter USA


New Xvape Aria has great features like Oled screen, Ceramic heating. Compatible with Dry Herb and Wax concentrates. Heats up fast and fits right in your pocket.




www.lighterusa.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 13, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4594343View attachment 4594344
> He hooked a ladder right to the main cable line, kind of surprised me. And he spliced right into it so the new line comes right over the former location of the house attacking tree.
> 
> And...
> ...


I hate comcast.......worst company I've ever dealt with.


----------



## lokie (Jun 13, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I hate comcast.......worst company I've ever dealt with.


They all suck equally, and equally don't care.

"Customer Satisfaction" is just a rumor. Now, I expect to be dissatisfied after calling to
register my complaint of being dissatisfied.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 13, 2020)

It's Spectrum here, formerly Time Warner, and they both suck terribly...I have home landline phone, basic cable, and internet, and it's $185 a month. It was $100 two years ago. $185 is criminal and more than some people spend on food a month! And super poor customer service.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 13, 2020)

Better keep quiet..........think my internet just slowed down......


----------



## raratt (Jun 13, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I hate comcast.......worst company I've ever dealt with.


I have my internet through them, and I have to pay for TV service also, which I don't use. We have had directv for years, and this year they are giving us Sunday Ticket for free, we used to pay for it but it kept increasing in price so we stopped.
Haven't had to run the AC for the last couple days, the electric bill should be a little less however we will be needing it again soon.
I haven't done squat the last couple days except picking a few zucchinis.


----------



## raratt (Jun 13, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4594343View attachment 4594344
> He hooked a ladder right to the main cable line, kind of surprised me. And he spliced right into it so the new line comes right over the former location of the house attacking tree.
> 
> And...
> ...


For some reason I was expecting some balls on your drawing of where the line came into the house.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> For some reason I was expecting some balls on your drawing of where the line came into the house.


I know ... so close


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 13, 2020)

Whipped up some grasshoppers to munch on while we do yard work. I had to switch to beer while eating these. They just dont go well with Twisted Teas. (not much does)


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 13, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Whipped up some grasshoppers to munch on while we do yard work. I had to switch to beer while eating these. They just dont go well with Twisted Teas. (not much does)
> View attachment 4594524
> 
> View attachment 4594527


Before I logged in, that picture was blurry and looked like dead mice


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 13, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Before I logged in, that picture was blurry and looked like dead mice


I don't think I get _that _hungry...no matter how many beers I drank.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 13, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I don't think I get _that _hungry...no matter how many beers I drank.
> 
> View attachment 4594567


Vermin McRodents

With some nuclear rat sauce


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 14, 2020)

I ordered a chainsaw




So watch the fuck out.

I wanted the 6 amp hour battery but it's $359 just for the battery, see how it goes with the 2 ah.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 14, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4595452
> I ordered a chainsaw
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I clicked on the review stars out of reflex.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Damn I clicked on the review stars out of reflex.


I tried swiping to see the other pics

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 15, 2020)

Chillin' in front of my parent's neighbors house. Walked right by it, zero fox given.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 15, 2020)

Watered the melon plants and planted my marigolds finally. 

Also had the gas meter updated. The guy took pictures of and asked about my watermelon setup because he thought it was a great idea haha. Got some slings(pantyhose) coming to hold the fruit. They’re getting big fast.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 15, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4595452
> I ordered a chainsaw
> 
> 
> ...


The electric and battery operated chainsaws are great for cutting up rival dealers in the bathtub......cause you don’t have to smell those damn exhaust fumes anymore..... good choice.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 15, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Watered the melon plants and planted my marigolds finally. View attachment 4596182
> 
> Also had the gas meter updated. The guy took pictures of and asked about my watermelon setup because he thought it was a great idea haha. Got some slings(pantyhose) coming to hold the fruit. They’re getting big fast.View attachment 4596183


You do have some big melons hanging there. J/s


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 15, 2020)

Bareback said:


> The electric and battery operated chainsaws are great for cutting up rival dealers in the bathtub......cause you don’t have to smell those damn exhaust fumes anymore..... good choice.


https://trustorereview.com/best-electric-wood-chippers-and-shredders/


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 15, 2020)

Bareback said:


> You do have some big melons hanging there. J/s


MMMMMM.........melons


----------



## manfredo (Jun 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Chillin' in front of my parent's neighbors house. Walked right by it, zero fox given.
> 
> View attachment 4596210


Strange, you don't usually see fox out during the day, unless they have pups to feed. I have a red fox I feed all winter, table scraps...and last year she brought her pups in the spring, or they followed her, but they came within 5' of me....Cute as hell, they were playing king of the mountain on a pile of mulch, then, gone, never to be seen again.

Steam cleaning student rentals carpets this a.m.....Good times! At least they are gone for a few months!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 15, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Strange, you don't usually see fox out during the day, unless they have pups to feed. I have a red fox I feed all winter, table scraps...and last year she brought her pups in the spring, or they followed her, but they came within 5' of me....Cute as hell, they were playing king of the mountain on a pile of mulch, then, gone, never to be seen again.
> 
> Steam cleaning student rentals carpets this a.m.....Good times! At least they are gone for a few months!


Students plus carpet ...
bet you have some three-beer stories. What was the worst student rental you could still rescue?


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Chillin' in front of my parent's neighbors house. Walked right by it, zero fox given.
> 
> View attachment 4596210


Last time I saw a fox out in the open like that during the day, it began attacking people a little while later. Turns out the poor thing had rabies. It is totally uncharacteristic for a fox to be out in the open like that, and I can almost assure you it is sick or hurt in some form.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 15, 2020)

Bareback said:


> You do have some big melons hanging there. J/s


Wouldn’t be the first time a stranger has asked to take pics of my plump melons.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 15, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Strange, you don't usually see fox out during the day, unless they have pups to feed. I have a red fox I feed all winter, table scraps...and last year she brought her pups in the spring, or they followed her, but they came within 5' of me....Cute as hell, they were playing king of the mountain on a pile of mulch, then, gone, never to be seen again.
> 
> Steam cleaning student rentals carpets this a.m.....Good times! At least they are gone for a few months!


They're fairly north, top side of Lake Simcoe so you often see deer, coyotes and sometimes black bears. That's the fist time I've seen a wild fox, it was pretty tiny I thought someone had left a puppy out, it wasn't until I got a little closer that I realized it was a fox. 



Metasynth said:


> Last time I saw a fox out in the open like that during the day, it began attacking people a little while later. Turns out the poor thing had rabies. It is totally uncharacteristic for a fox to be out in the open like that, and I can almost assure you it is sick or hurt in some form.


I thought the same thing. I didn't get very close, it was on the other side of the road. Hard to tell from the pic but it looked like it had mange on it's hind quarters.


----------



## raratt (Jun 15, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Wouldn’t be the first time a stranger has asked to take pics of my plump melons.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4596266


Looks hydrating enough


----------



## raratt (Jun 15, 2020)

Of all things, watermelon gives me heartburn, I have no clue why.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 15, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Last time I saw a fox out in the open like that during the day, it began attacking people a little while later. Turns out the poor thing had rabies. It is totally uncharacteristic for a fox to be out in the open like that, and I can almost assure you it is sick or hurt in some form.


We used to have one around the warehouse that would come around the outdoor dining area and we could see him from inside. Some dumb fucks would try to get up close and I guess catch it? Idk but the fox would take off. Probably was eating leftovers and the bigass rats around there haha.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> Of all things, watermelon gives me heartburn, I have no clue why.


Bell peppers for me.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 15, 2020)

I was hauling 4 gallon plastic jugs of rain water to the other house for the tomatoes and one leaked out.

So I cleaned out the back of the truck for the first time since I bought it in 2017.

I found tools I forgot I had and an old mouse nest from winter in one of the half dozen old blankets and quilts I had on the bottom.

And $8.52 in change. This is better than a scratch ticket. Waiting for a big old comforter to dry in dryer that was on the bottom, reboxing everything so it's more user friendly for the 2023 cleaning. Lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 15, 2020)

Fox, I guess it all depends on where your at.......the more people the less they want to be out. I've seen plenty of fox out during the day. We had a mom that lived 150' off the deck that came back every year and had new pups. She knew we where not a threat.........she'd sit and watch her pups play all day. A few years ago she got hit by a car and I haven't seen any close. Fuckin ground hogs live in the burrow and fuck up the garden. Miss the fox


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 15, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Fox, I guess it all depends on where your at.......the more people the less they want to be out. I've seen plenty of fox out during the day. We had a mom that lived 150' off the deck that came back every year and had new pups. She knew we where not a threat.........she'd sit and watch her pups play all day. A few years ago she got hit by a car and I haven't seen any close. Fuckin ground hogs live in the burrow and fuck up the garden. Miss the fox


The first time I heard a fox at night, I thought “shit; what Jurassic Park escapee is this?”


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 15, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The first time I heard a fox at night, I thought “shit; what Jurassic Park escapee is this?”


Then this will make you shit you pants...ever hear one?


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 15, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The first time I heard a fox at night, I thought “shit; what Jurassic Park escapee is this?”


I went 35 years without seeing a fox locally here. Then, whilst attending a wake for a lifelong friend, I stepped out away from the crowd and was greeted by the very first fox I'd ever seen in the area. Just sitting there, in the driveway. We stared at each other for a while until it slowly sauntered off. 

Animals can surely sense energy. It's a powerful thing to behold.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 15, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The first time I heard a fox at night, I thought “shit; what Jurassic Park escapee is this?”


Bobcats having sex will leave you unwilling to go to the outhouse after dark. I was about four and I learned to take care of business before the sun went down.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 15, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Students plus carpet ...
> bet you have some three-beer stories. What was the worst student rental you could still rescue?


Oh, the stories I have!! I only have 2 rentals left, and ironically they were the first 2 I bought, with a childhood friend, who i caught stealing from me to the tune of over 10k that I could prove. Forced him to sell his half to me cheap about a decade ago. This place has been rescued many times and has seen it all.

Back 25 years ago, there was a little old lady living next door, She called me up one evening to inform me there were kids having oral sex under her bedroom window, keeping her awake. I told them the next day if they were gonna have parties like that, they needed to invite me! That group was a fraternity and trashed the place. 6 kegs on the living room floor and anyone could come drink for $5. People putting cigarettes out on the carpet, sex everywhere, booze galore. I've been sued a few times. There's been stabbings there, you name it. I do seem to have gotten better at screening kids, lol. I tell them right up front now, NO BULLSHIT! I still get some, of course,

It's in a prime student area, and has never been empty, even now with the pandemic it's leased through next year. I use to have a bunch of them, now I just want to bitchslap everyone of them!! I am just kicking one out for his excessive drinking...Nice, intelligent kid, but he starts drinking Genesee beer about 10 am every day....you can smell it in the basement he's spilled so much!


----------



## raratt (Jun 15, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The first time I heard a fox at night, I thought “shit; what Jurassic Park escapee is this?”


Barn owls are the ones that usually make me jump in the evenings. Their screech has some volume.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 15, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Then this will make you shit you pants...ever hear one?


Saw one at a distance but never heard one without Attenborough’s soothing wheeze of narration.

Anyway that sounds like, well, a big cat. Scary enough but familiar.

I couldn’t place that odd coughing shout the fox made, and the unfamiliarity allowed my mind to yodel “big reptile! Almost sure!1! run hide”


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 15, 2020)

All we ever get is raccoon fights


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> Barn owls are the ones that usually make me jump in the evenings. Their screech has some volume.


Once when I was new to the gold country, I was enjoying the black skies and pointing my binos at random deep-sky targets that never showed in the suburbs.

A screech owl flew maybe 10 feet over my head and let rip with that broken-glass scream it makes.

I jumped and almost dropped my Fujinons onto the unforgiving composite of laterite clay and rock we called dirt.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 15, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The first time I heard a fox at night, I thought “shit; what Jurassic Park escapee is this?”


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 15, 2020)

About 15 years ago, when my father was still an avid mountain biker, he used to go on frequent night rides in the trails just a few hundred feet from our house. I remember him coming home with this story about an owl. He was riding, and apparently rode into the path of a swooping owl. He said the owl put its talons on his chest, and flapped its wings in a frantic backpeddle, wings beating against his shoulders before the bird recovered and flew away unaffected. No injury to either party, but my dad sorta had one of those "I just communed with nature" feelings from the experience.


----------



## lokie (Jun 15, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Then this will make you shit you pants...ever hear one?


That's tame.

You have never heard my ex in an argument.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 15, 2020)

lokie said:


> That's tame.
> 
> You have never heard my ex in an argument.


Had these been used for the task for which they had been built ... 
this would have been the trumpet of doom for millions.
Or hundreds of thousands if they chose secondary targets because ICBMs.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 15, 2020)

I am now much more afraid of these things going rogue:









RISE of the machines - Killer Robot to target invasive species — Born to Engineer


Robots in Service of the Environment (RISE) has its sights on the Lionfish, an invasive species spreading throughout the western Atlantic. RISE's team — all volunteers — are drawn from across the robotics industry, and together they have previously produced 16 million robots for consumers...




www.borntoengineer.com


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 15, 2020)

After I got married and bought a house, I would often walk to work for the 4-12 shift as the steel mill was just a little over a mile away. And there were 2 bars with food on the way home, and midnight was prime time back then.

When I walked back home after midnight, there was an unlit section I had to walk through, uphill and woods on both sides for a quarter mile before you would come to the first houses.

You wouldn't believe the animal sounds I heard there. I would walk in the center of the road with a spot light, never could see into the woods what was making all the screaching racket and it was a little unsettling. I felt like I was in sci-fi movie and an attack was imminent. Never was bothered though, just a high anxiety walk.

I was once pulled over by the local cop on foot, a new guy back then who said 'not many people walk here at this hour.' He was kinda fat and I told him everybody should get some exercise and do some walking so he drove off. Lol.

Another time after I switched plants, I was driving the truck home and as I was backing in the driveway, a fucking owl with a wingspan that looked as big as a jet swooped down right in front of me on the road and then flew off with something in it's mouth.

Them things can be scary, that wingspan was wider than my truck and you could hear that swooping sound over the engine. Life in the wooded hilly suburbs, always see or hear animals at night.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 15, 2020)

Several times I've been solo Moose hunting in the Alaska Range & the wolves would take up singing.

I'm sure they were no closer than about 1/8 mile but it sounded like they were just on the other side of the camp fire.
Sleeping was not an option during the show.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 15, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Several times I've been solo Moose hunting in the Alaska Range & the wolves would take up singing.
> 
> I'm sure they were no closer than about 1/8 mile but it sounded like they were just on the other side of the camp fire.
> Sleeping was not an option during the show.


Alone? What were you going to do if you caught one?


----------



## raratt (Jun 15, 2020)

The trains that come through town inspire the coyotes at night to start singing. It make me think of back in the day when the wolves would be the ones singing to the steam engines.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 15, 2020)

Mohican said:


> I am now much more afraid of these things going rogue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IMO it's inevitable.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Alone? What were you going to do if you caught one?


Eat it  after a couple preliminary steps.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Alone? What were you going to do if you *caught one*?


Adorable


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Alone? What were you going to do if you caught one?


He would hold it

and he would hug it

and he would call it George


----------



## raratt (Jun 15, 2020)

I refilled the beer shelf, priorities. I need to replace my lawn sprinklers with the gear driven ones for better coverage and less water usage, guess I'll have to do a road trip to HD sometime soon. Buds and suds time, making a big ol fish sammich with leftover red snapper for dinner.


----------



## lokie (Jun 15, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> He would hold it
> 
> and he would hug it
> 
> and he would call it George


Like this.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 15, 2020)

Working in the garden



Blueberry #2 seems to like the coffee ground worm compost:


----------



## raratt (Jun 15, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Working in the garden
> 
> View attachment 4596536
> 
> ...


Looks like a good place to do a light dep. grow...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 15, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Eat it  after a couple preliminary steps.


 how would he get a moose out of the woods by himself?



Singlemalt said:


> Adorable





cannabineer said:


> He would hold it
> 
> and he would hug it
> 
> and he would call it George


It's technically caught no? It's not getting away.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> how would he get a moose out of the woods by himself?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Part it out and carry on his ATV or Jeep

Caught generally denotes capture/taken live. Anything caughthas the possibility of getting away. Like escaped zoo animals


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> how would he get a moose out of the woods ?


One big bite at a time


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 15, 2020)

Mohican said:


> I am now much more afraid of these things going rogue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raratt (Jun 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's technically caught no? It's not getting away.


Harvested is a PC term for it, sounds better than killed.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> Harvested is a PC term for it, sounds better than killed.


with a big (bad word) scythe


----------



## raratt (Jun 15, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> with a big (bad word) scythe


Nope, they don't make the handles long enough.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> Nope, they don't make the handles long enough.


Just wait, Elon is gonna orbit a few thousand Starscythe(tm) satellites


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> how would he get a moose out of the woods by himself?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly as he's done it many times before.


----------



## raratt (Jun 15, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Exactly as he's done it many times before.
> View attachment 4596633


I'd pay $$$ to see someone try that...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'd pay $$$ to see someone try that...


::snicker:: thankfully moose are docile creatures with bad press agents.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 15, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> ::snicker:: thankfully moose are docile creatures with bad press agents.


Flying squirrels were always erratic at PR


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 15, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Flying squirrels were always erratic at PR


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Alone? What were you going to do if you caught one?


First you usually have to use your back (A LOT).



If you're lucky, the dirty deed happens close to the iron horses.
These two bikes have an entire boned out Moose aboard - meat will be in the coolers in about an hour.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 15, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> First you usually have to use your back (A LOT).
> 
> View attachment 4596691
> 
> ...


Really you should have went with riding the moose out. I had her almost believing it!


----------



## doublejj (Jun 15, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> First you usually have to use your back (A LOT).
> 
> View attachment 4596691
> 
> ...


awesome....moose is great table meat....


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 15, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> First you usually have to use your back (A LOT).
> 
> View attachment 4596691
> 
> ...


You should plant garlic at your camp sites; after parting out garlic slices could be massaged into the meat during the ride back


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 15, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Really you should have went with riding the moose out. I had her almost believing it!


I've seen old B & W pics in a couple of ridiculously remote road houses here that show people riding them and harnessed to sleighs/wagons.

A bit too early for Photo Shop.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 15, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Several times I've been solo Moose hunting in the Alaska Range & the wolves would take up singing.
> 
> I'm sure they were no closer than about 1/8 mile but it sounded like they were just on the other side of the camp fire.
> Sleeping was not an option during the show.


I once watched a video of a guy solo moose hunting in Canada. After he shot a moose he managed to get all 4qtrs onto a sled that he started pulling behind his atv. after a short distance he notice he was being trailed by a pack of wolves and they were relentless. He could not outrun them and they were gaining on him...he finally hacked off a rib cage and left it for them and they stopped to eat it. They looked hungry.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 15, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've seen old B & W pics in a couple of ridiculously remote road houses here that show people riding them and harnessed to sleighs/wagons.
> 
> A bit too early for Photo Shop.


I've read early enough and with enough food they domesticate. I'm skeptical.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 15, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I've read early enough and with enough food they domesticate. I'm skeptical.


You also have to promise their parents your kids will be raised Moosebyterian


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 15, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I've read early enough and with enough food they domesticate can be passified. I'm skeptical.


FIFY. It takes generations of selective breeding to domesticate


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 15, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> FIFY. It takes generations of selective breeding to domesticate


Domesticate / passify; small, but important, difference.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 15, 2020)

Coffee, breakfast, coffee, smoked pot, rode bicycle, smoked more pot, ate dinner and went for a walk with the wife. So basically the same thing I've done for the last 3 months.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 16, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> First you usually have to use your back (A LOT).
> 
> View attachment 4596691
> 
> ...


That makes more sense, I didn't realize you cut them up in the woods. I was picturing you trying to drag a 1,000 pound moose home like deer hunters do.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 16, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Exactly as he's done it many times before.
> View attachment 4596633


Seems legit, our PM rides a moose to parliament.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 16, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Domesticate / passify; small, but important, difference.


Sometimes the docility is just a thin outer layer, which moose is then passivated.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Seems legit, our PM rides a moose to parliament.


Kind of a small moose for a Canadian, eh?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 16, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Kind of a small moose for a Canadian, eh?


lol a moose head doesn't fit on a horse very well... Zac Efron wore it better.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## manfredo (Jun 16, 2020)

Oh I need to lay in that sand for a while!!

My back is officially broken...ouch! But, the flower room's all cleaned out, mopped, disinfected, and the next batch moved in. Just about finished trimming, and the drying racks are already overflowing. This was one of my best ever indoor crops I think, quality wise...not even one tiny bit of bud rot and I finally won the war with powdery mindscrew mildew.....Thank you Regalia!! The Black lime Bubba is my new favorite, and the Dracarys is a nice GG4 strain that produced big lunky buds. And I just put 4 huge Putangs in to flower, all of the green pheno...Only problem is I've been getting so baked, it's difficult to stay awake. 

Trying to decide on selling my motorcycle...a good friend wants to buy it. I really can't ride it...but still a part of me wants to hang on to it....Probably will sell it to him and he'll have a ball. It's a little Honda single cylinder thumper....fun to ride...only has 1000 miles on it and it's a 2009, lol. I actually prefer a bicycle these days! 









2009 Honda CRF230M







www.topspeed.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 16, 2020)

half the internet isn't working today


----------



## Bareback (Jun 16, 2020)

I have a question and if anyone can help me with it that would be great. I am going to try to clone some fruit trees ( blueberries and plums) 
and I want to try using a bubble cloner ( also some other methods but the bubble cloner is the subject of the question) . I want to try the pool shock that everyone has committed on in the pass few months but I can’t get the 73% locally 68% is what is available to me. I need a recipe and instructions for the 68% , I’ve never used the pool shock I have used a bubble cloner plenty though. I know it’s not weed and it may effect results but it’s just for fun and for the sake of learning.

All comments will be.....ok maybe not all but some comments will be appreciated.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 16, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Oh I need to lay in that sand for a while!!
> 
> My back is officially broken...ouch! But, the flower room's all cleaned out, mopped, disinfected, and the next batch moved in. Just about finished trimming, and the drying racks are already overflowing. This was one of my best ever indoor crops I think, quality wise...not even one tiny bit of bud rot and I finally won the war with powdery mindscrew mildew.....Thank you Regalia!! The Black lime Bubba is my new favorite, and the Dracarys is a nice GG4 strain that produced big lunky buds. And I just put 4 huge Putangs in to flower, all of the green pheno...Only problem is I've been getting so baked, it's difficult to stay awake.
> 
> ...


sell the motorcycle and buy another bicycle.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 16, 2020)

Fruit trees you want to graft to root stock.
Blueberries should be fine but they want a pH of 4.5!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 16, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I have a question and if anyone can help me with it that would be great. I am going to try to clone some fruit trees ( blueberries and plums)
> and I want to try using a bubble cloner ( also some other methods but the bubble cloner is the subject of the question) . I want to try the pool shock that everyone has committed on in the pass few months but I can’t get the 73% locally 68% is what is available to me. I need a recipe and instructions for the 68% , I’ve never used the pool shock I have used a bubble cloner plenty though. I know it’s not weed and it may effect results but it’s just for fun and for the sake of learning.
> 
> All comments will be.....ok maybe not all but some comments will be appreciated.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


>


lol that's a real product. I would have called it balls deep instead of plus balls.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol that's a real product. I would have called it balls deep instead of plus balls.


You do know your way around a hard sell.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


>


The diy part makes it less fun


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 16, 2020)

Bareback said:


> The diy part makes it harder


Fify and that’s the winning spirit


----------



## lokie (Jun 16, 2020)

Bareback said:


> The diy part makes it less fun


I wonder how many DIY, then test it. 

On themselves?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 16, 2020)

Bareback said:


> The diy part makes it less fun


Father's day is almost here... fun for the whole family. 



lokie said:


> I wonder how many DIY, then test it.
> 
> On themselves?


None that would admit to it in the reviews.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 16, 2020)

Took a stroll through trim jail....

OK trim B&B, didn't refill the coffee not even enough for a hit a scissor hash. She ugly and smells worse, burnt rubber.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 16, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I have a question and if anyone can help me with it that would be great. I am going to try to clone some fruit trees ( blueberries and plums)
> and I want to try using a bubble cloner ( also some other methods but the bubble cloner is the subject of the question) . I want to try the pool shock that everyone has committed on in the pass few months but I can’t get the 73% locally 68% is what is available to me. I need a recipe and instructions for the 68% , I’ve never used the pool shock I have used a bubble cloner plenty though. I know it’s not weed and it may effect results but it’s just for fun and for the sake of learning.
> 
> All comments will be.....ok maybe not all but some comments will be appreciated.


I couldn't find the 73% either. Initially went with the lower percentage but pH seemed to drift quickly so I went with this.

I am using it and uv to run a sterile res in addition to cloning. 

Iirc Tyler was using 2g of 73% per gallon then 10ml per gallon to treat the res. A %wt conversion gives 1.46g hypochlorite so divide 1.46 by whatever percent (in decimals) 1.46 ÷ 0.68 = 2.147 g 

Trying to keep my berries under 5 pH I start with treated ro water and nutes and treat every several days when topping up, no uv in the berry res and it also is most neglected (over 60 days before change).


----------



## doublejj (Jun 16, 2020)

our farm is off grid with no septic system. So at the far end of our front porch/deck I installed a "Natures Head" water-less composting toilet. Partially enclosed it with redwood privacy screen.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Jun 16, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I am going to try to clone some fruit trees ( blueberries and plums)


Fruit trees are usually created by grafting not cloning.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


>


Well that was useless.

@Bareback just use the 70% directions it will be close enough.


----------



## raratt (Jun 16, 2020)

Filled up a tire on the Toy that has a slow leak and noticed that there was a puddle of fluid under it. Found that I hadn't tightened a hydro line for the power steering enough before I filled it. Put down some speedy dry and refilled the reservoir. Pork chops with Herbes de Provence and some fresh zucchini for dinner. Buds and suds in progress.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 16, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Fox, I guess it all depends on where your at.......the more people the less they want to be out. I've seen plenty of fox out during the day. We had a mom that lived 150' off the deck that came back every year and had new pups. She knew we where not a threat.........she'd sit and watch her pups play all day. A few years ago she got hit by a car and I haven't seen any close. Fuckin ground hogs live in the burrow and fuck up the garden. Miss the fox


We had a whole family of them hanging around the gravel pit for a couple a yrs. One of the loader guys, an older man, could hand feed the mom. She'd hop right up beside him at coffee break and again at lunch. The pups stayed back but mom wasn't even a little bit timid. They were like old friends.

Completely unafraid. She's so sweet.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Jun 17, 2020)

Not much, been lazing around on the sofa, drinking wine coolers and watching TV with the rabbit.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 17, 2020)

Don't be sad for me, can anyone honestly say they want to trim a 6ft bush of this?

I also enjoy watching how this weed responds to different adverse conditions and can still put out 99% the potency and more flavor than a perfectly manicured plant. That and I have only been running hydro for 5 months so its not all intentional. 2 big lessons pH is king and shit happens fast.


----------



## sunni (Jun 17, 2020)

small bizz sale tonight so hopefully thatgoes well. 
otherwise notmuch maybe go to ulta beauty today


----------



## Bareback (Jun 17, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> I couldn't find the 73% either. Initially went with the lower percentage but pH seemed to drift quickly so I went with this.
> View attachment 4597365
> I am using it and uv to run a sterile res in addition to cloning.
> 
> ...


Thanks man I appreciate the conversation, I was going to attempt to do the math but I’m really glad you did it for me .


sarahJane211 said:


> Fruit trees are usually created by grafting not cloning.


Yeah graphing and layering I have done with mixed success, I was able to clone the plum last year but not the blueberries, I will read some more on the root graphing and see if I can improve on previous attempts.


curious2garden said:


> Well that was useless.
> 
> @Bareback just use the 70% directions it will be close enough.


That’s what I was thinking but SSgrower gave me the conversation so I may try multiple single site cloners plus I’m trying nursery pots a couple different ways also. I don’t really need the extra trees, I am getting bored and just want to play around with it.


Thanks for all the help and advice!!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 17, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Don't be sad for me, can anyone honestly say they want to trim a 6ft bush of this?
> View attachment 4597812
> I also enjoy watching how this weed responds to different adverse conditions and can still put out 99% the potency and more flavor than a perfectly manicured plant. That and I have only been running hydro for 5 months so its not all intentional. 2 big lessons pH is king and shit happens fast.


You've got bugz -- looks like thrip damage.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2020)

Bought two new lights from China for a steal. We're going to start the grow room expansion as soon as my current crop is done. It will be a 6x3 scrog with 900 watts of quantum boards.


----------



## raratt (Jun 17, 2020)

Red flag warning, hope everyone is careful with any ignition sources.
* WIND...North to northeast wind 10 to 25 mph with gusts up to 35 mph.
* HUMIDITY...Daytime minimum humidities of 8 to 15 percent expected with moderate to locally poor overnight recoveries of 30 to 50 percent.
* IMPACTS...Any grass fires that develop will likely spread rapidly. Outdoor burning is not recommended.


----------



## sunni (Jun 17, 2020)

i went to dinner last night sat outside lovely patio you know those metal grid like chairs, aight i get out of the showert his mornig put on my underwear turn around to check the mirror ( yeah im about my looks)

the fucking chair bruised my goddamn ass, so my two butt cheeks have fucking metal gridshapes all over them in brightred splotches.


----------



## raratt (Jun 17, 2020)

sunni said:


> i went to dinner last night sat outside lovely patio you know those metal grid like chairs, aight i get out of the showert his mornig put on my underwear turn around to check the mirror ( yeah im about my looks)
> 
> the fucking chair bruised my goddamn ass, so my two butt cheeks have fucking metal gridshapes all over them in brightred splotches.


The dreaded waffle ass.


----------



## sunni (Jun 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> The dreaded waffle ass.


seriously.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 17, 2020)

sunni said:


> i went to dinner last night sat outside lovely patio you know those metal grid like chairs, aight i get out of the showert his mornig put on my underwear turn around to check the mirror ( yeah im about my looks)
> 
> the fucking chair bruised my goddamn ass, so my two butt cheeks have fucking metal gridshapes all over them in brightred splotches.


You know the saying. Pics or.....


----------



## sunni (Jun 17, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> You know the saying. Pics or.....


sorry all photos must go through @neosapien for inspection of availably and he has said nno


----------



## neosapien (Jun 17, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> You know the saying. Pics or.....





sunni said:


> sorry all photos must go through @neosapien for inspection of availably and he has said nno


Yeah, sorry. I covet and hoard all the Sunni pics.


----------



## sunni (Jun 17, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Yeah, sorry. I covet and hoard all the Sunni pics.


Except the ones I posted yesterday that you didn’t see *hunpf *


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 17, 2020)

Been in the pool with the kids the last few hrs. Had a ribeye on the bbq, side salad, sourdough and homemade boursin. Gin and tonics later! I know I said bourbon later but it's just not that kind of a day


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2020)

sunni said:


> i went to dinner last night sat outside lovely patio you know those metal grid like chairs, aight i get out of the showert his mornig put on my underwear turn around to check the mirror ( yeah im about my looks)
> 
> the fucking chair bruised my goddamn ass, so my two butt cheeks have fucking metal gridshapes all over them in brightred splotches.


Edited to remove pics or......
Damn someone beat me to it!


----------



## neosapien (Jun 17, 2020)

sunni said:


> Except the ones I posted yesterday that you didn’t see *hunpf *


Here or FB? I've been working so much I haven't been on either. I will try to step up my Sunni pic game. I got some cute pics of the kid to post from her dance recital yesterday.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 17, 2020)

New Chucks


----------



## sunni (Jun 17, 2020)

i did indeed make it to ulta beauty spent too much, went to target for fathers day cards etc, kid wanted a baby doll. so now i spent extra, topped it all off with starbucks coffee...

im basic i know


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> New Chucks
> View attachment 4598004


Perfect!


----------



## manfredo (Jun 17, 2020)

I am taking it easy today...I laid on a block of ice for 3 hours last night, and even had the cane out like an old man, the back hurt so bad!! lol Made a few phone calls I've been procrastinating on today...ordered a new steel grate for my garage floor drain, and invited my dad over for a cook-out Sunday, for Fathers Day, and it was his b-day a few weeks ago. He is getting up there...still smokes a pack a day and drinks a 12 pack a day and he's like 84 I think...smh! 

Might venture to the grocery store....Weather has been perfect. High of around 80F days and down to 60F at night.


----------



## raratt (Jun 17, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Might venture to the grocery store


I need to do that also, and go pick up our meds. I'll probably get to it sometime this week.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 17, 2020)

I don’t think they’re gonna charge those cops with much. They’re holding the press conference atm.
Fucking hate this shit.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I don’t think they’re gonna charge those cops with much. They’re holding the press conference atm.
> Fucking hate this shit.


Happy to be wrong


----------



## manfredo (Jun 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> I need to do that also, and go pick up our meds. I'll probably get to it sometime this week.


People are getting more bold in the stores, and less respectful...I try to keep it to once about every 7-10 days. I'm learning...leave that cart behind me at the cashier so they can't crowd ahead any further....It's like herding damned cattle! I was amazed to see the paper products isle completely re-stocked today...Now if they could get caught up on disinfectants, we'd be in good shape, for a minute.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bought two new lights from China for a steal. We're going to start the grow room expansion as soon as my current crop is done. It will be a 6x3 scrog with 900 watts of quantum boards.
> 
> View attachment 4597862


Can I ask, what's a steal? I have been toying with updating to LED's....but I kind of love my HPS's....but not my electric bill. 

Just harvested my 3 x 6 scrog (6 plants, vegged 3 weeks) over a 100 liter nutriculture aero system,which was an experiment with bagseed, and it did really well. Especially for a dirt farmer like me. Still on the drying rack but looks like at least 1 1/2 lbs. I might just experiment again with some great clones.

OK, time for my daily bike ride....I think today's ride appetizer will be Black lime Bubba.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 17, 2020)

Decided to teach my kid the basics of drawing on walls. Gonna send her home to her moms apartment with a crayon in her diaper for later deployment...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Can I ask, what's a steal? I have been toying with updating to LED's....but I kind of love my HPS's....but not my electric bill.
> 
> Just harvested my 3 x 6 scrog (6 plants, vegged 3 weeks) over a 100 liter nutriculture aero system,which was an experiment with bagseed, and it did really well. Especially for a dirt farmer like me. Still on the drying rack but looks like at least 1 1/2 lbs. I might just experiment again with some great clones.
> 
> OK, time for my daily bike ride....I think today's ride appetizer will be Black lime Bubba.


They were $142 US each. I paid over $700 for my HLG 300... kinda regret that one. I'm not sure if I'm going to get dinged for duties when they arrive. I've only used LED lights since I started. 

Enjoy your ride.


----------



## sunni (Jun 17, 2020)

my life is falling apart so thats been fun at least work is steady wherei kinda bury myself


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 17, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Can I ask, what's a steal? I have been toying with updating to LED's....but I kind of love my HPS's....but not my electric bill.
> 
> Just harvested my 3 x 6 scrog (6 plants, vegged 3 weeks) over a 100 liter nutriculture aero system,which was an experiment with bagseed, and it did really well. Especially for a dirt farmer like me. Still on the drying rack but looks like at least 1 1/2 lbs. I might just experiment again with some great clones.
> 
> OK, time for my daily bike ride....I think today's ride appetizer will be Black lime Bubba.


Enjoy the ride!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 17, 2020)

sunni said:


> my life is falling apart so thats been fun at least work is steady wherei kinda bury myself


It'll get better.......roller coaster of life!


----------



## sunni (Jun 17, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> It'll get better.......roller coaster of life!


idk man its been pretty bad lately


----------



## doublejj (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 17, 2020)

sunni said:


> idk man its been pretty bad lately


It can get really bad. It does get better. I've had really amazing times......to get smacked in the face and everything changes. It comes back...good times always happen again.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 17, 2020)

Coffee, breakfast, smoke, grocery run, lunch, pull weeds in the veggie garden and now gonna go pick the wife up from work and ride home together.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 17, 2020)

I’m not gonna lie, a lot of the times, shit DOESN’T get better. It just gets easier to cope with as time goes by. Skeletons in the closet and all that lot.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 17, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> You've got bugz -- looks like thrip damage.


Thanks, I believe I have addressed them. Did not see any when scoping the harvested plant and have done a few spot checks. I had seen the white clusters.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 17, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I’m not gonna lie, a lot of the times, shit DOESN’T get better. It just gets easier to cope with as time goes by. Skeletons in the closet and all that lot.


All in how you look at it.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 17, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Coffee, breakfast, smoke, grocery run, lunch, pull weeds in the veggie garden and now gonna go pick the wife up from work and ride home together.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Jun 17, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I’m not gonna lie, a lot of the times, shit DOESN’T get better. It just gets easier to cope with as time goes by. Skeletons in the closet and all that lot.


At age 52 my misses started banging the gardener, took my home/kids and dog from me, said I'd never have sex again now she wouldn't bang me.
Moved to Asia with only half a pension and moved in with a nymphomaniac half my age (her house), moved on to another woman equally attractive but less tiring also half my age, had more kids (Photos taken in 2009 ....... Asian ex-gf vs Brit ex-wife).


I don't know if shit got better, but it certainly changed a lot.
You gotta take a few risks if you're dissatisfied with your life.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 17, 2020)

I finally pulled the trigger and spent my stimulus on some new Makita shit.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 17, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> At age 52 my misses started banging the gardener, took my home/kids and dog from me, said I'd never have sex again now she wouldn't bang me.
> Moved to Asia with only half a pension and moved in with a nymphomaniac half my age (her house), moved on to another woman equally attractive but less tiring also half my age, had more kids.
> View attachment 4598265
> 
> ...


That's so inspiring. Do you have any pics of your ex-wife? Or any of your current polygamous Asian wives?


----------



## raratt (Jun 17, 2020)

neosapien said:


> That's so inspiring. Do you have any nude pics of your ex-wife? Or any of your current polygamous Asian wives?


fify


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 17, 2020)

sunni said:


> idk man its been pretty bad lately


Sorry about that Sunni, it will get better. Humans are damned resilient, esp when time distances you from the problem. Shitty now, but it will be ok later. It's true


----------



## lokie (Jun 17, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> At age 52 my misses started banging the gardener, took my home/kids and dog from me, said I'd never have sex again now she wouldn't bang me.
> Moved to Asia with only half a pension and moved in with a nymphomaniac half my age (her house), moved on to another woman equally attractive but less tiring also half my age, had more kids (Photos taken in 2009 ....... Asian ex-gf vs Brit ex-wife).
> View attachment 4598265
> 
> ...


Who is the blond? Did you bang her too?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 17, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> At age 52 my misses started banging the gardener, took my home/kids and dog from me, said I'd never have sex again now she wouldn't bang me.
> Moved to Asia with only half a pension and moved in with a nymphomaniac half my age (her house), moved on to another woman equally attractive but less tiring also half my age, had more kids (Photos taken in 2009 ....... Asian ex-gf vs Brit ex-wife).
> View attachment 4598265
> 
> ...


The redhead looks like my 4th grade teacher almost to a Tee, hair style is different and she'd be approx 115 yrs old now


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 17, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Thanks, I believe I have addressed them. Did not see any when scoping the harvested plant and have done a few spot checks. I had seen the white clusters.


That's great news! 
Thrips hang out in the "crotches" where stems meet. 
Another symptom is tiny black dots (poop) on the undersides of leaves.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 17, 2020)

lokie said:


> Who is the blond? Did you bang her too?
> 
> View attachment 4598276


He married a lesbian classic rookie mistake


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 17, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Can I ask, what's a steal? I have been toying with updating to LED's....but I kind of love my HPS's....but not my electric bill.
> 
> Just harvested my 3 x 6 scrog (6 plants, vegged 3 weeks) over a 100 liter nutriculture aero system,which was an experiment with bagseed, and it did really well. Especially for a dirt farmer like me. Still on the drying rack but looks like at least 1 1/2 lbs. I might just experiment again with some great clones.
> 
> OK, time for my daily bike ride....I think today's ride appetizer will be Black lime Bubba.


Use extra cal-mag with LED.

I'm serious.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 17, 2020)

New chainsaw came this afternoon. Charged battery and got some bar oil.


40 to 50' tree down behind the shed from the storm that attacked my other place a week ago. Wrapped with poison ivy vines but they mostly died over the last week.


I guess you could call that a tree, or 50% of one.


Electric saw runs great and only runs when you're cutting, no idling like a gas engine. That tree is bigger than it looks.


I saved half for tomorrow as it started to sprinkle and radar looked shaky and it says not to run saw in rain. Then it stopped in 10 minutes. 20 years ago I would have fired it back up and finished. 

But it's not 20 years ago and I'm a little beat up from carrying the junk 20' into the woods as I cut it. You had to keep getting the leafy branches out of the way to see what's underneath and where to cut next. 

Getting old sucks. So does storm work. I'm tired. Battery recharged for tomorrow .


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 17, 2020)

Ordered a fuel pressure sensor for my Volvo, got some free wiper blades out of the deal! 


lol








penis


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 18, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Use extra cal-mag with LED.
> 
> I'm serious.


@curious2garden pointed that out on my last grow too. I'm using 0ppm ro water, I was giving them 2ml per gallon and getting like orange rusty spots. This grow I've been giving them 6ml per gallon, so far so good.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 18, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4598306
> New chainsaw came this afternoon. Charged battery and got some bar oil.
> 
> View attachment 4598308
> ...


I've slowly replaced all my yard equipment, save for my mower, with batteries and couldn't be happier. No more mixing. No more priming. Just squeeze the trigger and go.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 18, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I finally pulled the trigger and spent my stimulus on some new Makita shit.
> 
> View attachment 4598268View attachment 4598269View attachment 4598270


Tools are good!


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 18, 2020)

Great minds think alike.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 18, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I've slowly replaced all my yard equipment, save for my mower, with batteries and couldn't be happier. No more mixing. No more priming. Just squeeze the trigger and go.


My only complaint about the battery operated tools is.. What do you do with the battery when they die and what happens to them when you actually find a place that takes them?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 18, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> My only complaint about the battery operated tools is.. What do you do with the battery when they die and what happens to them when you actually find a place that takes them?


Kinda like E scooters.. I've seen photos of huge piles of old worn out scooters... We need to learn to be better to the environment..


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 18, 2020)

Ok so I've been smelling this dead mouse for weeks in my shop in a certain corner........fuckin went threw everything I thought. I have a fruit picker standing in the corner......somehow this mouse ended up in it 8' up.........


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I've slowly replaced all my yard equipment, save for my mower, with batteries and couldn't be happier. No more mixing. No more priming. Just squeeze the trigger and go.


I really need to consider that. What did you get? My lawnmower is getting senescent


----------



## manfredo (Jun 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Ok so I've been smelling this dead mouse for weeks in my shop in a certain corner........fuckin went threw everything I thought. I have a fruit picker standing in the corner......somehow this mouse ended up in it 8' up.........
> View attachment 4598606


Just found a dead one in my shop too, stinking to high Heaven!! And loaded with maggots, as an added bonus.

OK, I guess I'll hold off on lunch after that thought!!

Drained my 100 liter aero res last night and refilled it with bleach water...I fried my little aquarium chiller a few weeks back attempting to re-wire it, so until I get or make a new one, I'm back to dirt farming. I would like to try a run of the Black Lime Bubba in the nutriculture, so maybe this fall. I didn't save any clones as i didn't know if it would be any good, but I had 1 seed left, which sprouted, so with any luck....


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> They were $142 US each. I paid over $700 for my HLG 300... kinda regret that one. I'm not sure if I'm going to get dinged for duties when they arrive. I've only used LED lights since I started.
> 
> Enjoy your ride.
> 
> View attachment 4598125


What did shipping cost? The ones I'm seeing have shipping equal to the product.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I really need to consider that. What did you get? My lawnmower is getting senescent


Makita 18v LXT. That way all the batteries work with my power tools as well and vice versa. The 36v platform is just 2 of the 18v.


----------



## raratt (Jun 18, 2020)

Repaired a lawn sprinkler this morning, not sure if the dog attacked it or what. The nozzle was MIA, and I can't find it, so I replaced the guts with another I had laying around. I have about exhausted my spare parts bin.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> At age 52 my misses started banging the gardener, took my home/kids and dog from me, said I'd never have sex again now she wouldn't bang me.
> Moved to Asia with only half a pension and moved in with a nymphomaniac half my age (her house), moved on to another woman equally attractive but less tiring also half my age, had more kids (Photos taken in 2009 ....... Asian ex-gf vs Brit ex-wife).
> View attachment 4598265
> 
> ...


You remind me of jimihendrix1 or maybe it was abandon something......


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2020)

lokie said:


> Who is the blond? Did you bang her too?
> 
> View attachment 4598276


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 18, 2020)

Trying to figure out what to do with 5 cord of wood now I don't have the wood shed anymore. I'm clearing a new spot in a dryer more sunny area. But without building a shed I just can't stack it as high. So I'm like 1 cord short on space. Don't want to build a shed because it's going to be different next year and it's hot out! GRRR!!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> What did shipping cost? The ones I'm seeing have shipping equal to the product.


Yea the shipping was a bit steep, $101. The best price I could find in North America was on ebay. $220 for the light plus $41 for shipping and $43 for import duties.


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2020)

You people are too productive


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yea the shipping was a bit steep, $101. The best price I could find in North America was on ebay. $220 for the light plus $41 for shipping and $43 for import duties.
> 
> View attachment 4598675


I keep looking at LEDS and then not pulling the trigger. Ah well I'm not that productive @sunni


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 18, 2020)

sunni said:


> You people are too productive


LOL Also rebuilt the carb on my atv, weedwacked and did some mowing.......maintenance on the wood spliter...I've been very busy being unemployed but all my equipment is running crisp


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I keep looking at LEDS and then not pulling the trigger. Ah well I'm not that productive @sunni
> 
> It's kinda hard to justify the expense if you've got a large area to cover. I was on the fence between LED and a 630w CMH. I went LED 'cause I was worried about the heat generation from the CMH.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 18, 2020)

sunni said:


> You people are too productive


It's 1pm and I'm still in my pjs


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's 1pm and I'm still in my pjs


Shit I’ve been up since 5:50 am
I need a nap it ain’t happening


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 18, 2020)

sunni said:


> Shit I’ve been up since 5:50 am
> I need a nap it ain’t happening


that sucks! do you have any edibles kicking around?


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> that sucks! do you have any edibles kicking around?


no just a very rambuctious toddler


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 18, 2020)

sunni said:


> no just a very rambuctious toddler


I suppose there's laws against giving toddlers edibles.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 18, 2020)

sunni said:


> no just a very rambuctious toddler


THAT'S why your not productive....The toddler is a full time job x 10!!

I've not been at all productive this week either. Unless you count trimming...and sampling...and napping 



Laughing Grass said:


> I suppose there's laws against giving toddlers edibles.


I won't tell if you don't....lol


----------



## raratt (Jun 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Trying to figure out what to do with 5 cord of wood now I don't have the wood shed anymore. I'm clearing a new spot in a dryer more sunny area. But without building a shed I just can't stack it as high. So I'm like 1 cord short on space. Don't want to build a shed because it's going to be different next year and it's hot out! GRRR!!!


You could always hammer in some T posts to help support it.


----------



## sunni (Jun 18, 2020)

manfredo said:


> THAT'S why your not productive....The toddler is a full time job x 10!!
> 
> I've not been at all productive this week either. Unless you count trimming...and sampling...and napping
> 
> ...


im a little productive, i keep the website running with ads, emails etc and i run a small business ontop of that i jsut seem to be productive at the crack of dawn


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 18, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> That's great news!
> Thrips hang out in the "crotches" where stems meet.
> Another symptom is tiny black dots (poop) on the undersides of leaves.


Them and mites really like my strawberries. Admittedly I was lax in protocol 5+ac of forrested terrain must exercise diligence after traipsing around.


farmingfisherman said:


> My only complaint about the battery operated tools is.. What do you do with the battery when they die and what happens to them when you actually find a place that takes them?


There should be an 800# on the battery and the manufacturers are supposed to have the ability to receive them for recycling. Pretty sure this isn't supposed to cost te consumer directly at least.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> Repaired a lawn sprinkler this morning, not sure if the dog attacked it or what. The nozzle was MIA, and I can't find it, so I replaced the guts with another I had laying around. I have about exhausted my spare parts bin.


Loosen the one you replaced it with, turn system on, watch where it goes. Probably a good idea to replenish the spare parts bin first tho.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 18, 2020)

sunni said:


> no just a very rambuctious toddler


Haha I feel your pain. Mine got up at 4 AM and came into bed with us. Got kicked in the nuts at 6 so I made coffee.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> You could always hammer in some T posts to help support it.


Was thinking something like that but don't want it to high with the kids. 4'wx6'hx24'l is still only 4.5 cords. I have these awesome 4'x8' pallets built from PT decking. I'm gonna see if I can score one more or maybe just build one. LOL taking my deck down soon anyway.


----------



## raratt (Jun 18, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Loosen the one you replaced it with, turn system on, watch where it goes. Probably a good idea to replenish the spare parts bin first tho.


It worked fine, had to move the riser a bit to center it on the yard. It's an adjustable type.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I keep looking at LEDS and then not pulling the trigger


Same. Now I'm looking at the Chinese ones that LG posted. Even with AC the heat and humidity is kicking my ass in the grow room right now.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Same. Now I'm looking at the Chinese ones that LG posted. Even with AC the heat and humidity is kicking my ass in the grow room right now.


Yeah we are on our way to 100+ for the foreseeable future. Thankfully my humidity runs around 10% or I couldn't do this. My plants look a bit ratty. Oh well they are seed runs and they'll survive.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 18, 2020)

Yeah, summertime I am going to limit myself to 2 - 600 watt HPS lights in my flower room.. and now that I have AC down there it shouldn't be an issue. And I'll start keep vegging my fall lineup. 

Well, I just took the tires off the motorcycle. I put knobbies on it a few years ago that made it ride terrible. Going to try the street tires again and see how she feels, and if not my buddy can have it. Hopefully the bike shop isn't too backed up!

Nice thunderstorm ATM....a loud one!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah we are on our way to 100+ for the foreseeable future. Thankfully my humidity runs around 10% or I couldn't do this. My plants look a bit ratty. Oh well they are seed runs and they'll survive.


Whatcha got going for seeds? The humidity here was almost 70% and with the heat, it sucks life right out of ya.


manfredo said:


> Yeah, summertime I am going to limit myself to 2 - 600 watt HPS lights in my flower room.. and now that I have AC down there it shouldn't be an issue. And I'll start keep vegging my fall lineup.
> 
> Well, I just took the tires off the motorcycle. I put knobbies on it a few years ago that made it ride terrible. Going to try the street tires again and see how she feels, and if not my buddy can have it. Hopefully the bike shop isn't too backed up!
> 
> Nice thunderstorm ATM....a loud one!


If I don't get some LEDs soon, I'll have to do the same. Either that or go half power.
I went for short ride on hubs bike today. His Street has a wide back tire -I cant say I'm a big fan. It rides nice but it handles a little wonky on corners. And the heat was brutal. Even at 70 it felt like a hot air furnace to the face.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 18, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Yeah, summertime I am going to limit myself to 2 - 600 watt HPS lights in my flower room.. and now that I have AC down there it shouldn't be an issue. And I'll start keep vegging my fall lineup.
> 
> Well, I just took the tires off the motorcycle. I put knobbies on it a few years ago that made it ride terrible. Going to try the street tires again and see how she feels, and if not my buddy can have it. Hopefully the bike shop isn't too backed up!
> 
> Nice thunderstorm ATM....a loud one!


Taller bars might help.


----------



## raratt (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## neosapien (Jun 18, 2020)

I taught a 22 year old econ college grad what the word "indebted" means.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 18, 2020)

Damn! Carb on the atv is still not right...lol some parts are back ordered till min end of Aug. GRRR! Runs good just gotta turn off the gas and play with the idle, and got a new hard box for the front rack on, my shovel and my machete on lock down. Gotta find my old short axe to put it on there, then put on the plow. Got heaters for the grips, new grips and new bars but I want different bars. 


raratt said:


> View attachment 4598964


LOL he came up on my search! Haha imagine riding down the road all sprawled out like that!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 18, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I taught a 22 year old econ college grad what the word "indebted" means.


What is he good at?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> What is he good at?


I'm thinking someone owes someone a blow job.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 18, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> I'm thinking someone owes someone a blow job.


That's why you never owe people money


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> It worked fine, had to move the riser a bit to center it on the yard. It's an adjustable type.


This is the type I was thinking of.

You remember water rockets?


----------



## raratt (Jun 18, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> This is the type I was thinking of.
> View attachment 4599013
> You remember water rockets?


Same type, but it has an adjustable opening to change it from about 10-350 degrees.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I taught a 22 year old econ college grad what the word "indebted" means.


Pics, asking for a friend?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> What is he good at?


I immediately thought she LOL, oh the assumptions we make.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 18, 2020)

I cut some more of that tree today. But the battery runs out a lot faster when you're cutting up the thick bottom. I'm thinking I'll need 3 charges to finish, will eventually just need 2 batteries. Takes a while to learn what you can do with battery tools. Started to rain briefly after it was charged, just waiting for tomorrow now and went to Giant Eagle instead..

Ran a couple hundred $ through the Discover card to make sure I get more cash back and had 20% off from Giant Eagle perks. Steaks tomorrow .


Lots of deer walking around this evening.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Taller bars might help.


Its got 18s now 

and "think" 2" rises.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Pics, asking for a friend?





curious2garden said:


> I immediately thought she LOL, oh the assumptions we make.


Your so sexist. 
*You're

So HE is my new helper for the summer. He is a good guy and a good helper actually. He's a mountain of a young man. He can carry 40# bags of salt all day. Quite handsome in a sheltered, oblivious, innocent, wholesome, jock, boy next door type of way. He is diabetic. I've learned all kinds of new things about Type 1 Diabetes. Which I always welcome learning new things. But the amount of stuff he doesn't know about certain aspects of life is baffling. Part of it is I'm starting to show my age and a lot of the pop culture references I spew throughout the day, he just didn't live through. But then other things it's like "come on, you're fucking with me?! You've never heard of the Tiananmen massacre?!" But we get along real well and like always the natural teacher in me comes out and I find myself teaching him way more than just pools. And he listens.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 18, 2020)

Also half my power tools came 6 days early! Fucking woot woot!


----------



## sarahJane211 (Jun 18, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Quite handsome in a sheltered, oblivious, innocent, wholesome, jock, boy next door type of way. He is diabetic. I've learned all kinds of new things about Type 1 Diabetes.


Did you know one of the first symptoms of Diabetes is impotence?


----------



## lokie (Jun 18, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Your so sexist.
> *You're
> 
> So HE is my new helper for the summer. He is a good guy and a good helper actually. He's a mountain of a young man. He can carry 40# bags of salt all day. Quite handsome in a sheltered, oblivious, innocent, wholesome, jock, boy next door type of way. He is diabetic. I've learned all kinds of new things about Type 1 Diabetes. Which I always welcome learning new things. But the amount of stuff he doesn't know about certain aspects of life is baffling. Part of it is I'm starting to show my age and a lot of the pop culture references I spew throughout the day, he just didn't live through. But then other things it's like "come on, you're fucking with me?! You've never heard of the Tiananmen massacre?!" But we get along real well and like always the natural teacher in me comes out and I find myself teaching him way more than just pools. And he listens.


It does doesn't matter, however it's worth asking, how old is he?

I enjoy working with young upstarts. As long as they show the interest and work ethics needed to succeed.

I don't have time or patience for excuses or negative personalities.


----------



## Joedank (Jun 18, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Don't be sad for me, can anyone honestly say they want to trim a 6ft bush of this?
> View attachment 4597812
> I also enjoy watching how this weed responds to different adverse conditions and can still put out 99% the potency and more flavor than a perfectly manicured plant. That and I have only been running hydro for 5 months so its not all intentional. 2 big lessons pH is king and shit happens fast.


What is up with those locking carabiners? You a climber?


----------



## raratt (Jun 18, 2020)

Won't be long with the upcoming heat, stupid plant is short but a hell of a producer.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 18, 2020)

I’m having ice cream


----------



## neosapien (Jun 18, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> Did you know one of the first symptoms of Diabetes is impotence?


I did not. Did you know I'm still waiting for nudes of your ex-wife and Asian slam pieces?


----------



## neosapien (Jun 18, 2020)

lokie said:


> It does doesn't matter, however it's worth asking, how old is he?
> 
> I enjoy working with young upstarts. As long as they show the interest and work ethics needed to succeed.
> 
> I don't have time or patience for excuses or negative personalities.


He's 22. He's a good person. I think this is just the first prolonged time I've been around someone in their early 20's in about a decade lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Your so sexist.
> *You're
> 
> So HE is my new helper for the summer. He is a good guy and a good helper actually. *He's a mountain of a young man. He can carry 40# bags of salt all day. Quite handsome in a sheltered, oblivious, innocent, wholesome, jock, boy next door type of way.* He is diabetic. I've learned all kinds of new things about Type 1 Diabetes. Which I always welcome learning new things. But the amount of stuff he doesn't know about certain aspects of life is baffling. Part of it is I'm starting to show my age and a lot of the pop culture references I spew throughout the day, he just didn't live through. But then other things it's like "come on, you're fucking with me?! You've never heard of the Tiananmen massacre?!" But we get along real well and like always the natural teacher in me comes out and I find myself teaching him way more than just pools. And he listens.


So, ummm pics?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m having ice cream


Pics?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2020)

lokie said:


> It does doesn't matter, however it's worth asking, how old is he?
> 
> I enjoy working with young upstarts. As long as they show the interest and work ethics needed to succeed.
> 
> I don't have time or patience for excuses or negative personalities.


Depends on the pics.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 18, 2020)

Woke up way to early, drank coffee, ate breakfast, two hour nap, ate lunch, smoked some of my side show sativa, cleaned the garage, ate and now going for walk. Oh wait forgot to add that I got censored here because I expressed my opinion about some products which are advertised here. Supervised it happened. Thought we lived in America or something like that...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 18, 2020)

I'm sensing a trend


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 19, 2020)

@doublejj what you doin in my garden! LOL I got a early father's day gift from my wife!


----------



## neosapien (Jun 19, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> You really wouldn't want to see pics of my ex-wife ...... how about a photo of my step-daughter (age 22) fully clothed?
> View attachment 4599189


Pictures of your step daughter. That's weird.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 19, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Pictures of your step daughter. That's weird.


Thank you!


----------



## lokie (Jun 19, 2020)

@sarahJane211  

Is that you Woody?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> Won't be long with the upcoming heat, stupid plant is short but a hell of a producer.View attachment 4599115


I'm jealous! 
It's been too cold at night here in the PNW for tomatoes to take off. 
Summer should begin soon. 
Looking at the forecast, low 50s at night but no 40s, so that's a plus...


----------



## raratt (Jun 19, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm jealous!
> It's been too cold at night here in the PNW for tomatoes to take off.
> Summer should begin soon.
> Looking at the forecast, low 50s at night but no 40s, so that's a plus...


Not so much here:


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 19, 2020)

Young plants got hammered by the cold when I put them outside.
Here are a couple that didn’t dig the evening temps (sorry @curious2garden)


This whitesnake/blackberry did much better but it was grumpy for a while.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Jun 19, 2020)

lokie said:


> @sarahJane211
> Is that you Woody?


Can't see Woody Allen ever did anything wrong.
Is there a law against getting married to an ex-gfs adult adopted daughter?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 19, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> Can't see Woody Allen ever did anything wrong.
> Is there a law against getting married to an ex-gfs adult adopted daughter?


Moral law


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 19, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> Can't see Woody Allen ever did anything wrong.
> Is there a law against getting married to an ex-gfs adult adopted daughter?


No Woody didn’t break the law.


Blue or brown bottle?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 19, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> No Woody didn’t break the law.
> 
> 
> Blue or brown bottle?
> View attachment 4599640


What does the cat say?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 19, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> What does the cat say?


Blue


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 19, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> What does the cat say?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 19, 2020)

The cat knows best!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 19, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> View attachment 4599653


@cannabineer


----------



## lokie (Jun 19, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> What does the cat say?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 19, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> What does the cat say?


El gato diga


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 19, 2020)

lokie said:


>


That’s after the brown bottle lol woooo


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 19, 2020)

Saucing


----------



## sunni (Jun 19, 2020)

i chopped off all my hair


----------



## lokie (Jun 19, 2020)

sunni said:


> i chopped off all my hair


----------



## sunni (Jun 19, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4600000


not that short haha


----------



## lokie (Jun 19, 2020)

sunni said:


> not that short haha


I am fond of women with short hair.

When we met, my wife's hair was shorter than mine.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 19, 2020)

Added that cherry tomato burst Sauce to last nights spaghetti.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 19, 2020)

sunni said:


> i chopped off all my hair


Pics of the floor?

Short hair is cool, I wish I had it right now. March 16 was a long time ago and it definitely sucks.


----------



## raratt (Jun 19, 2020)

I accomplished hiding from the heat in the house all day.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 19, 2020)

sunni said:


> i chopped off all my hair


It looks really cute. I dig the curls. 

A new girl moved to our high school and had really short semi spikey blonde hair. Something that was not seen in our proper high school. I was enamored with her. Still not sure if it was the hair. The fact she was new. Or both. But since then I've always dug a lady who can pull off short hair.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 19, 2020)

sunni said:


> not that short haha


----------



## doublejj (Jun 19, 2020)

LEAVE SUNNI ALONE!...


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 19, 2020)

I had a family member chop off my hair the other day. Took three sittings, still could use a touch up...But i'm happy with it.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 19, 2020)

lokie said:


> I am fond of women with short hair.
> 
> When we met, my wife's hair was shorter than mine.


Same here. My wife's head was no guard clipper cut. Still remember rubbing that head.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 19, 2020)

Joedank said:


> What is up with those locking carabiners? You a climber?


Not in a while, you may have noticed they are not really suited for sport climbing, part of some old rescue gear repourposed for hanging grow lights.


Chunky Stool said:


> Young plants got hammered by the cold when I put them outside.
> Here are a couple that didn’t dig the evening temps (sorry @curious2garden)
> View attachment 4599616
> 
> ...


They got time on their side.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 19, 2020)

Coffee, breakfast,weed, coffee, couple ride, lunch, sex, shower,smoke, snack, chat, kitchen remodel research, chat, evening news, all that and it's only 6:30.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 19, 2020)

Long or short. I guess they both beat rubbing your own head. Couldn't help myself. Hope all are well. Peace.


----------



## lokie (Jun 19, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Not in a while, you may have noticed they are not really suited for sport climbing, part of some old rescue gear repourposed for hanging grow lights.
> 
> They got time on their side.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 19, 2020)

lokie said:


>


Never have enough carabiniers around. Great for everything!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 19, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Never have enough carabiniers around. Great for everything!


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 19, 2020)

I found out 3/4in of rain = 1 1/2in resivoir rise.

And the weather cover on the timer works.

Been cool here, peas are loving it. Snowed up the hill even. Touching wood now.
















not penis


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 19, 2020)

I planted tomatoes and peppers a hair late, May 16th I think. There was a 25° hard frost a couple days before.

This is the best start I ever had, near perfect weather except for the storm that attacked my other house where my daughter lives.

BLT season starts in about a month, tons of green tomatoes buried in there. I can't wait, BLTs twice a week. Can't get enough! 

6 cherry hot pepper plants too. A good IPA, crackers, cheese and hot peppers. Almost heaven.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 19, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4600235View attachment 4600236View attachment 4600238
> I planted tomatoes and peppers a hair late, May 16th I think. There was a 25° hard frost a couple days before.
> 
> This is the best start I ever had, near perfect weather except for the storm that attacked my other house where my daughter lives.
> ...


Healthy and happy!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 19, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4600235View attachment 4600236View attachment 4600238
> I planted tomatoes and peppers a hair late, May 16th I think. There was a 25° hard frost a couple days before.
> 
> This is the best start I ever had, near perfect weather except for the storm that attacked my other house where my daughter lives.
> ...


That reminds me of mama mentioning “die Eismänner”









Ice Saints - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 19, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4600235View attachment 4600236View attachment 4600238
> I planted tomatoes and peppers a hair late, May 16th I think. There was a 25° hard frost a couple days before.
> 
> This is the best start I ever had, near perfect weather except for the storm that attacked my other house where my daughter lives.
> ...


Hope its not too soon for this but this is what popped into my head after seeing your pics.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 19, 2020)

Dinner ended up being a free for all.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 19, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Dinner ended up being a free for all.
> View attachment 4600274


Miss burgers.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 19, 2020)

Hot as M'fer again today. We took the dogs for a night swim and dove in too.



Stopped at a new fish n chip joint on the way to the lake
Not bad for 12 bucks.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 20, 2020)

Went out for a quick ride on the atv, hung out with the kids in the pool, beer and some awesome cheese steaks. To hot!


----------



## sarahJane211 (Jun 20, 2020)

Day started off bad ....... rabbit had rampaged through the living room in the night chewing through the internet fibre optic cable and the solar power cables. Internet was fixed in an hour, no charge, but the misses gave him a $3 tip.
The front gate had been unable to close for a month or two, due to mango trees heaving up the drive, so I cut the trees back, hacked through the four gate supports with an angle grinder, then welded the hanger back on an inch higher, not a long job but it was 40c, builder wanted $100, I did it in 90 minutes for nothing except some sweat.
I was really hot after that so I took the family out to the local pool, $5 for the four of us.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 20, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> Day started off bad ....... rabbit had rampaged through the living room in the night chewing through the internet fibre optic cable and the solar power cables. Internet was fixed in an hour, no charge, but the misses gave him a $3 tip.
> The front gate had been unable to close for a month or two, due to mango trees heaving up the drive, so I cut the trees back, hacked through the four gate supports with an angle grinder, then welded the hanger back on an inch higher, not a long job but it was 40c, builder wanted $100, I did it in 90 minutes for nothing except some sweat.
> I was really hot after that so I took the family out to the local pool, $5 for the four of us.
> View attachment 4600484


Did your ex gf adopted daughter go? I kid. Or do I?
Where is this pool?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 20, 2020)

Smokin some FIRE today! You know what's up if ya know what I mean!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 20, 2020)

And some baking......

Notice how the grill brush looks like a penis.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 20, 2020)

Ouch....them peppers would hurt me!!

But that reminds me I'm having a cookout tomorrow....Better hit up the grocery soon.

My new vape came today, an XVape Aria, and of course I had to immediately try it out...I am loving it, and for $65 can't believe the quality and features. My lungs will appreciate it! It blows clouds easily, almost like smoking but with great taste, and hopefully, less lung damage!

Decided to put the street tires back on my motorcycle and give it another try....I took them off and went to the Honda shop yesterday. $86 to change 2 freaking tires, but got them back on and went for a little spin last night, and it rides 100% better.

Well, time for some further testing with the Aria


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 20, 2020)

Peppers got smoked for a while then about an hr in 120 degrees to dehydrate a bit. Rehydrated in Makers Mark and now back in to dehydrate. Think I might powder it up and mix it with some sea salt. The leftover whiskey juice is hot and tasty! Oh and...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 20, 2020)

Leftover juice with a little lime and honey on bacon.......I might be on to somethin......or just have the wicked munchies LOL! 

BLT's and fresh caprese salad


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 20, 2020)

Woke up. Drank some beer and now I’m about to eat some pho.

how are you mother fuckers doing?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 20, 2020)

I'm in a 2 Red Chili Burrito coma.


----------



## sunni (Jun 20, 2020)

watching my neighbor outside having a cigerette.. massive craving for one haha


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 20, 2020)

Watching “Tremors” from 1980.

“What’s going on? I mean what the hell is going on?”

Quality.


----------



## sunni (Jun 20, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Watching “Tremors” from 1980.
> View attachment 4601273
> “What’s going on? I mean what the hell is going on?”
> 
> Quality.


love that movie.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 20, 2020)

sunni said:


> watching my neighbor outside having a cigerette.. massive craving for one haha


I’ve been trying to quit myself. I cut down a lot, but I still smoke. Especially when I drink...



and I’m always drinking lol


----------



## sunni (Jun 20, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> I’ve been trying to quit myself. I cut down a lot, but I still smoke. Especially when I drink...
> 
> 
> 
> and I’m always drinking lol


lol I quite a bit ago
Along with drinking maybe 3? Years ago now 

not that any of that matters though


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 20, 2020)

Hey wtf , how's everyone doing........

Oh and 

Penis


----------



## sarahJane211 (Jun 20, 2020)

sunni said:


> lol I quite a bit ago
> Along with drinking maybe 3? Years ago now
> 
> not that any of that matters though


8:32am ........ just started on my first wine cooler.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 20, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> 8:32am ........ just started on my first wine cooler.View attachment 4601290


Nice...enjoy


----------



## manfredo (Jun 20, 2020)

sunni said:


> lol I quite a bit ago
> Along with drinking maybe 3? Years ago now
> 
> not that any of that matters though


It matters, and congrats on quiting both!! I quit smoking ciggs about 5 years ago when my dr. told me I have COPD. Maybe 7 years, IDK...time flies. But just recently my lungs have been scaring me. Sure wished now I never smoked them but glad I quit when I did. I need to give up sugar next! And smoking weed


----------



## manfredo (Jun 21, 2020)

Happy Fathers Day!! 

I just had my Dad & bro over for a little cookout, and I even bought them a 12 pack...I normally don't as they can't behave, and I rarely drink, but they did ok today...so far anyways, they just left together, hehe!

But on about beer #3 for them, I went in, filled my vape, and had a little session right in front of them. I didn't think Dad even noticed, but later he said "was that pot?" I said, Yeah, it smells good, doesn't it? and he agreed. I know my little bro was so happy,. because he has been the "bad pot smoking son" forever, and so long as he doesn't beat Dad up on the way home he could move up the bad son pole.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 21, 2020)

Coffee, breakfast, cleaned house gutters, trimmed Rhodies and Camellia's away from the house. Time for lunch!


----------



## ANC (Jun 21, 2020)

Finally repaired my Boundless Tera. 
Had to rebuild all the internal screw mounts with superglue and baking powder, probably spent an hour taking it apart, repairing and reassembling, now vaping with it for the first time in over a year


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 21, 2020)

sunni said:


> lol I quite a bit ago
> Along with drinking maybe 3? Years ago now
> 
> not that any of that matters though


Oh, It matters. I quit smoking cigs December 3rd, 2008. I have cravings all the time, but it's probably one of the single best things you can do for your health. Period. So congrats, and keep up the good work!

Drinking was easy to quit, stopped drinking in 2002ish


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 21, 2020)

Just bought 4lbs of snow crab legs and some pork chops for dinner tonight. Going along with some grilled zucchini and onions, and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jun 21, 2020)

I’m gonna tell ya how it’s gonna be/
You’re gonna give that snizz to me...
I’m gonna love you night and day/
Chain ya to my water heater can’t get away...
Your love for me has got to be real/
Gonna stick in my penis and make you squeal

hey guys. I miss everyone but I’ve been looking for another house to buy right now and it’s taking alllll my time. Can’t wait till I’m done.

My friend had a bit of a tumble in his bike

Mushroom painting

Me searching in some gin clear water

wild brown on the dry


Campsite.

happy Father’s Day to all you dads.
@Gary Goodson older daughter sleeps with “pink bear” from you every night still, bro.

oh. And some “everything” tater tots and a filet mignon. Yes, I like my steak rare as @Laughing Grass cravings for penis.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 21, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I’m gonna tell ya how it’s gonna be/
> You’re gonna give that snizz to me...
> I’m gonna love you night and day/
> Chain ya to my water heater can’t get away...
> ...


Intercede for us, Saint Schmeckle


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 21, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Coffee, breakfast, cleaned house gutters, trimmed Rhodies and Camellia's away from the house. Time for lunch!


Continuing with cleaned the tent, hung the light and now gonna start 12/12 to sex this beautiful house plant of mine. Now to smoke a little. Hope everyone had the best Father's day you all could. Hard to believe it's been almost 20 years since my Dad died, still miss him.


----------



## raratt (Jun 21, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I’m gonna tell ya how it’s gonna be/
> You’re gonna give that snizz to me...
> I’m gonna love you night and day/
> Chain ya to my water heater can’t get away...
> ...


Nice big Sugar Pine next to the creek, have to fight the chipmunks and pine squirrels for the pine nuts.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 21, 2020)

I made peanut ice cream today, yum yum.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 21, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I’m gonna tell ya how it’s gonna be/
> You’re gonna give that snizz to me...
> I’m gonna love you night and day/
> Chain ya to my water heater can’t get away...
> ...


Amazing mushroom art , a beautiful brownie and a buddy with road rash ..... a mixed day fo sho.
I been killing the bass lately 15-20 each trip and about half that in bream . Nothing special but it’s been fun.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 21, 2020)

Every time my Mrs. Mo asks me what I want to eat I reply "Steak and Tater Tots!"

I had to show her that picture 

Happy Father's Day!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 21, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Every time my Mrs. Mo asks me what I want to eat I reply "Steak and Tater Tots!"
> 
> I had to show her that picture
> 
> ...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 21, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I’m gonna tell ya how it’s gonna be/
> You’re gonna give that snizz to me...
> I’m gonna love you night and day/
> Chain ya to my water heater can’t get away...
> ...


Where tha f....did you get that road rash from....sob literally..


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 21, 2020)

Love the dinner....btw...js


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jun 22, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Where tha f....did you get that road rash from....sob literally..


That's my friend. He fell hard going down a trail on his mountain bike


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 22, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> That's my friend. He fell hard going down a trail on his mountain bike


Holy shit....hope he is good to go...gonna need a little doctoring on that..


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 22, 2020)

My 19 yo boy surprised me Saturday night by wanting to come over and spend the day with me for Father's Day. It's only, like, the second time he's even remembered the day. He lives way across town now, so it takes him about 90 minutes to get to my place on our transit system. He was on time all day, which showed a lot. I told him it means a lot to me that he's coming over to spend the day, and he replied, "Well, you mean a _lot_ to me..." That caught me off guard and choked me up. As presents he drew me some sketches and made up a FD rap for me on the home studio I recently bought him. The lyrics were both funny and touching, and the beat behind it was sick. Kid's got skills, but I hope he keeps the day job. Anyway, we talked all day, smoked some great pot, watched some funny shit, and topped off the evening with some Lou Malnati's Deep Dish Pepperoni pizza with a garlic butter crust. Best Father's Day yet! Hope you guys had a great one, too...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2020)

I was at my parents yesterday for Father's Day. Saw the fox again running down the sidewalk. It doesn't seem to be afraid of people at all, just walks away if you get too close. One of their neighbors told me she saw it running down the street with a bunny in its mouth. 



And my tomato plant started making tomatoes!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jun 22, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Holy shit....hope he is good to go...gonna need a little doctoring on that..


Crazy fucker was back at his manual labor job the next morning.


----------



## printer (Jun 22, 2020)

Coffee?


----------



## manfredo (Jun 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was at my parents yesterday for Father's Day. Saw the fox again running down the sidewalk. It doesn't seem to be afraid of people at all, just walks away if you get too close. One of their neighbors told me she saw it running down the street with a bunny in its mouth.
> 
> View attachment 4602593
> 
> ...


Yeah somethings not right with the fox....Maybe he doesn't know he's a fox, lol.

I'm just starting to get some tomatoes too...I usually put out like 2 plants...I put out 13 this year, and they are all thriving. I'm going to be giving them to everyone I know. 

Beautiful hot humid day...I got my manual labor done by 12:30, just vaped up and now for a shower & an easy afternoon!! (knock on wood) Maybe a spin on the bikes.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Yeah somethings not right with the fox....Maybe he doesn't know he's a fox, lol.
> 
> I'm just starting to get some tomatoes too...I usually put out like 2 plants...I put out 13 this year, and they are all thriving. I'm going to be giving them to everyone I know.
> 
> Beautiful hot humid day...I got my manual labor done by 12:30, just vaped up and now for a shower & an easy afternoon!! (knock on wood) Maybe a spin on the bikes.


He or she has becoming quite the neighborhood celebrity. That'll probably end once someone's cat disappears.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> He or she has becoming quite the neighborhood celebrity. That'll probably end once someone's cat disappears.


Cats are tough!! I have this red fox I feed, and one day I looked out (there's a motion alarm) and saw the neighbors cat sitting about 5' from the fox, watching it eating the meat I put out. I watched in disbelief for several minutes, then opened the door. The fox ran off and the cat moved right in for the leftovers. 

I've got a little baby bunny near my house now I keep seeing, and it lets me get just a few feet from it. I think it might be abandoned, but IDK.

87F and super humid..going for a bike ride with my friend, black lime bubba. I might need an ice cream soda for an energy drink first, lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 22, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Crazy fucker was back at his manual labor job the next morning.


No way....that's crazy indeed...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 22, 2020)

This fucking shit happened the other day. The property right next to mine. If it weren’t for tankers dropping retardant, it prob would have got me. Unfucking believable. Was quite the show. Had what i could packed and ready to load up the dogs.
Doesn’t look that big but it was fucking intense. 12-14 trucks. 3 tankers. 1 hellicopter dumping water. 2 dozers and countless fire fighters walking. Crazy shit. It just wouldn’t go out.



got it under control right before it was completely dark. Burned the fuck out of 3 power polls that feed my property. Had power back on at 6am.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 22, 2020)

Happy belated Fathers day to the dads here. And Happy Native American Veterans Day to all the NA vets in Maine


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 22, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> This fucking shit happened the other day. The property right next to mine. If it weren’t for tankers dropping retardant, it prob would have got me. Unfucking believable. Was quite the show. Had what i could packed and ready to load up the dogs.
> Doesn’t look that big but it was fucking intense. 12-14 trucks. 3 tankers. 1 hellicopter dumping water. 2 dozers and countless fire fighters walking. Crazy shit. It just wouldn’t go out.
> View attachment 4603215
> View attachment 4603222
> ...


 That looks like it wants to rage. Damn!
Glad you and yours are safe.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 22, 2020)

The mother fucker spread fast. Was hella windy that day.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 22, 2020)

I got my pH dialed


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 22, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> This fucking shit happened the other day. The property right next to mine. If it weren’t for tankers dropping retardant, it prob would have got me. Unfucking believable. Was quite the show. Had what i could packed and ready to load up the dogs.
> Doesn’t look that big but it was fucking intense. 12-14 trucks. 3 tankers. 1 hellicopter dumping water. 2 dozers and countless fire fighters walking. Crazy shit. It just wouldn’t go out.
> View attachment 4603215
> View attachment 4603222
> ...


Should help ya with the snake problem, so there is that. Still I hate to hear you go thru it again, the last time isn't even settled in your head yet


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jun 22, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> The mother fucker spread fast. Was hella windy that day.
> View attachment 4603239


Bro, did you do something to fire to piss it off? Seems to like you!

stay safe, friend. I hope everything else is going well homie.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 22, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> The mother fucker spread fast. Was hella windy that day.
> View attachment 4603239





Bobby schmeckle said:


> Bro, did you do something to fire to piss it off? Seems to like you!
> 
> stay safe, friend. I hope everything else is going well homie.


Yeah, easy there, Prometheus, save some fire for the rest of us!!





























But srsly





































































Glad your penis is ok!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> This fucking shit happened the other day. The property right next to mine. If it weren’t for tankers dropping retardant, it prob would have got me. Unfucking believable. Was quite the show. Had what i could packed and ready to load up the dogs.
> Doesn’t look that big but it was fucking intense. 12-14 trucks. 3 tankers. 1 hellicopter dumping water. 2 dozers and countless fire fighters walking. Crazy shit. It just wouldn’t go out.
> View attachment 4603215
> View attachment 4603222
> ...


OMG Aero emotionally how are you? That had to be flashback city


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> OMG Aero emotionally how are you? That had to be flashback city


I’m good thanks for asking 
I still feel like I made the right move building out here instead of in the trees like another Paradise.
I still need to do a bunch of discing on my property to be safer, but i’ll take grass fire over A bunch of trees on fire any day.
I probably said “mother fucker” about 100 times during the recent fire. I was super stoked when all the aircraft was attacking it.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 23, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m good thanks for asking
> I still feel like I made the right move building out here instead of in the trees like another Paradise.
> I still need to do a bunch of discing on my property to be safer, but i’ll take grass fire over A bunch of trees on fire any day.
> I probably said “mother fucker” about 100 times during the recent fire. I was super stoked when all the aircraft was attacking it.


I bet you like that pink landscaping!
I'll smoke a bowl for ya. Stay tough.


----------



## horycwap (Jun 23, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I got my pH dialed


Same! Got my reservoir down to 6.3 today, now for a celebratory blunt.


----------



## raratt (Jun 23, 2020)

horycwap said:


> Same! Got my reservoir down to 6.3 today, now for a celebratory blunt.


@lokie


----------



## raratt (Jun 23, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> The mother fucker spread fast. Was hella windy that day.
> View attachment 4603239


Are they growing hemp again this year down the road?


----------



## manfredo (Jun 23, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m good thanks for asking
> I still feel like I made the right move building out here instead of in the trees like another Paradise.
> I still need to do a bunch of discing on my property to be safer, but i’ll take grass fire over A bunch of trees on fire any day.
> I probably said “mother fucker” about 100 times during the recent fire. I was super stoked when all the aircraft was attacking it.


What started the fire, any idea? Damn that sucks dude...Glad everyone is ok!


----------



## raratt (Jun 23, 2020)

83 degrees and 50% humidity @ 10:00, headed to the low 100's. Gonna be a sweaty day.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> 83 degrees and 50% humidity @ 10:00, headed to the low 100's. Gonna be a sweaty day.


In weather like you describe, a phalanx of Cb clouds would build east of the ridge, sometimes sending the anvil tops into the foothills.
Do you get similar monsoon sign?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 23, 2020)

manfredo said:


> What started the fire, any idea? Damn that sucks dude...Glad everyone is ok!


My other neighbor told me he heard that one of the guys who lives there was wrenching on his car And started the fire? Wtf and how the fuck?
We drove over there and I almost got out to go “talk” to them but my daughter convinced me not to.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> Are they growing hemp again this year down the road?


Word is they aren’t!


----------



## raratt (Jun 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> In weather like you describe, a phalanx of Cb clouds would build east of the ridge, sometimes sending the anvil tops into the foothills.
> Do you get similar monsoon sign?


Yeah, they typically set up right along 395 and into western Nv., sometimes they'll roll up the back side of the Sierras.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 23, 2020)

Smokin a turkey on the bbq needed room in the freezer....oh darn  sun/thunder showers all day.....but only when I need to go out to check on it lol


----------



## raratt (Jun 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Smokin a turkey on the bbq needed room in the freezer....oh darn  sun/thunder showers all day.....but only when I need to go out to check on it lol
> View attachment 4604214
> View attachment 4604216


I'd eat that.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'd eat that.


It's gonna be awesome! Never smoked a turkey but damn this might be in the rotation.


----------



## raratt (Jun 23, 2020)

Put some gas in the truck today, $3.15 at Chevron. Guess I'll cook the Ahi steak I took out yesterday for dinner tonight, I talked myself out of cooking last night. Buds and suds in progress.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 23, 2020)

Got the rest of my kit today. Pretty hyped to do some yard work.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> It's gonna be awesome! Never smoked a turkey but damn this might be in the rotation.


I did once, and imo it was too foo-foo. Never deep fried one though. Maybe this next turkey day


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 23, 2020)

Look at this shit

is this part of getting old because i sware to god, never, ever have i gotten a blister(x2)on my fucking thumb.
Guess it’s time to be a “pussy” and wear gloves  when doing certain shit


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 23, 2020)

From twisting all these mother fuckers by hand before putting a wrench to them

I guess i turned into a pussy


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 23, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I did once, and imo it was too foo-foo. Never deep fried one though. Maybe this next turkey day


My dad and I deep fried one way back! It was great! A good story....but it was some tasty turkey


----------



## sunni (Jun 23, 2020)

got another diagnosis i think im up to lwhat 6? am i offically crazy yet, probably.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 23, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Look at this shit
> View attachment 4604289
> is this part of getting old because i sware to god, never, ever have i gotten a blister(x2)on my fucking thumb.
> Guess it’s time to be a “pussy” and wear gloves  when doing certain shit


Worken to hard! Daughter always asked me why I don't wear gloves.......well they get in the way and this is some pretty tough leather. LOL walk it off....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 23, 2020)

sunni said:


> got another diagnosis i think im up to lwhat 6? am i offically crazy yet, probably.


It's fun


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> My dad and I deep fried one way back! It was great! A good story....but it was some tasty turkey


When i did smoke a turkey one year it was with an apple juice brine. That could have something to do with why it was foo-foo. Could be way better done up different


----------



## raratt (Jun 23, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> From twisting all these mother fuckers by hand before putting a wrench to them
> View attachment 4604294
> I guess i turned into a pussy


If you don't have the calluses built up it happens.

@cannabineer There are the thunderstorms were were discussing.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> If you don't have the calluses built up it happens.
> 
> @cannabineer There are the thunderstorms were were discussing.


Now that is a familiar sight. I loved watching them turn colors after sundown.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Jun 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> In weather like you describe, a phalanx of Cb clouds would build east of the ridge, sometimes sending the anvil tops into the foothills.
> Do you get similar monsoon sign?


Last week ........... outside my house.


----------



## raratt (Jun 23, 2020)

sunni said:


> got another diagnosis i think im up to lwhat 6? am i offically crazy yet, probably.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4604313


Where? Beer and space tomatoes to the rescue.....


----------



## xtsho (Jun 23, 2020)

For as much as I've been on here posting today I got quite a few things done. I made a bunch of drip rings for my tomatoes, blanched and froze a bunch of mustard greens, consumed beer, washed the car, added a couple more sprayers to my DIY front yard sprinkler system, consumed more beer, put the air conditioner in the window, planted some more seeds in the garden, consumed more beer, and smoked a bowl.

All that had me hot and sweaty but before I could take a shower I had to get all the fuzz off my face and shave my head. Yes I shave my head. I gave up hair years ago. No ridiculous comb over for me or wearing a hat. I just shave it off. It is what it is. But then the damn power supply to the trimmer broke at the plug to the trimmer. Now this broke a few years ago at the strain relief and I've fixed it and taped it up several times. This time there was nothing left. So crap.

Go grab some tools and the soldering iron, open it up, solder the cord from the adapter directly, I don't care if the cord is attached. I only use it in the bathroom anyway. Then when I go to put everything back together the damn on off switch keep popping out of place as I try and put the 2 clam shells back together. This one little piece kept falling off. Finally after about ten minutes I get it put back together and can finally take a shower. So I've done enough today and am drinking another beer and smoking a bowl of some Bruce Banger I grew from some freebie seeds before cooking some Spring Chinook salmon I pulled out of the freezer that was caught below Willamette Falls on the Willamette river and given to me by a good friend when he came to pick up some clones I gave him.

I think I paid $15 when I bought this about 15 years ago. I could buy a new one for around $20 but being the cheap ass that I am I decided to to fix this one. It still works just fine. And I was too scraggly to go out in public to buy a new one, hadn't shaved for a week and couldn't wait for Amazon Prime delivery. I was looking like some homeless dude. Here's hoping for another 15 years of use.


----------



## raratt (Jun 23, 2020)

xtsho said:


> For as much as I've been on here posting today I got quite a few things done. I made a bunch of drip rings for my tomatoes, blanched and froze a bunch of mustard greens, consumed beer, washed the car, added a couple more sprayers to my DIY front yard sprinkler system, consumed more beer, put the air conditioner in the window, planted some more seeds in the garden, consumed more beer, and smoked a bowl.
> 
> All that had me hot and sweaty but before I could take a shower I had to get all the fuzz off my face and shave my head. Yes I shave my head. I gave up hair years ago. No ridiculous comb over for me or wearing a hat. I just shave it off. It is what it is. But then the damn power supply to the trimmer broke at the plug to the trimmer. Now this broke a few years ago at the strain relief and I've fixed it and taped it up several times. This time there was nothing left. So crap.
> 
> ...


OOH, a fancy soldering iron with temp control. We had a soldering station at work and we'd roll up a piece of safety wire and lay it next to the iron to see if anyone would try to solder with it. That was almost as fun as charging up a cap and leaving it on a bench, then waiting for someone to pick it up.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2020)

xtsho said:


> For as much as I've been on here posting today I got quite a few things done. I made a bunch of drip rings for my tomatoes, blanched and froze a bunch of mustard greens, consumed beer, washed the car, added a couple more sprayers to my DIY front yard sprinkler system, consumed more beer, put the air conditioner in the window, planted some more seeds in the garden, consumed more beer, and smoked a bowl.
> 
> All that had me hot and sweaty but before I could take a shower I had to get all the fuzz off my face and shave my head. Yes I shave my head. I gave up hair years ago. No ridiculous comb over for me or wearing a hat. I just shave it off. It is what it is. But then the damn power supply to the trimmer broke at the plug to the trimmer. Now this broke a few years ago at the strain relief and I've fixed it and taped it up several times. This time there was nothing left. So crap.
> 
> ...


Hey you gotta do what you gotta do..eh..


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 23, 2020)

xtsho said:


> For as much as I've been on here posting today I got quite a few things done. I made a bunch of drip rings for my tomatoes, blanched and froze a bunch of mustard greens, consumed beer, washed the car, added a couple more sprayers to my DIY front yard sprinkler system, consumed more beer, put the air conditioner in the window, planted some more seeds in the garden, consumed more beer, and smoked a bowl.
> 
> All that had me hot and sweaty but before I could take a shower I had to get all the fuzz off my face and shave my head. Yes I shave my head. I gave up hair years ago. No ridiculous comb over for me or wearing a hat. I just shave it off. It is what it is. But then the damn power supply to the trimmer broke at the plug to the trimmer. Now this broke a few years ago at the strain relief and I've fixed it and taped it up several times. This time there was nothing left. So crap.
> 
> ...


Fuzz is easy


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> OOH, a fancy soldering iron with temp control. We had a soldering station at work and we'd roll up a piece of safety wire and lay it next to the iron to see if anyone would try to solder with it. That was almost as fun as charging up a cap and leaving it on a bench, then waiting for someone to pick it up.


Back in the day before Hazing was even a thing the fuckin twigets would charge a cap & toss it to you. Of course you reflexively caught it & it BIT TF outta you.

Now adays you'd probably go to jail for it.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 24, 2020)

Holy price gouging! Just went to order materials for a batch of super soil from Amazon....I was shocked. Worm castings are up to $40 for a 30 pound bag, from $30. Blood meal was up to $26, from $18. This is just in the past few months, 25% + price increases. Must be lots of new growers and/or some crazy shit!! 

Well hell, I'll be finding a new source or doing something differently....My aero setup did very well....Maybe it's time for a change....ugh!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 24, 2020)

Saw this on a fb group today. I think I'd leave it and buy a new bike.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I'd leave it and buy a new bike.
> 
> View attachment 4604695


Me too


----------



## Bareback (Jun 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Saw this on a fb group today. I think I'd leave it and buy a new bike.
> 
> View attachment 4604695


Anti theft device.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Saw this on a fb group today. I think I'd leave it and buy a new bike.
> 
> View attachment 4604695


Splains that persistent rattle


----------



## raratt (Jun 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Saw this on a fb group today. I think I'd leave it and buy a new bike.
> 
> View attachment 4604695


@Aeroknow must have been riding around his property.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 24, 2020)

You neeed more of these.

This guy/gal was at a client site yesterday. They didn't want it so I took it for IPM.

Since we were able to "solve" the venom snake size things I hope that's right bull snakes eat/outcompete rattlers? I took it for the pocket gophers, field mice and voles.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> You neeed more of these.
> View attachment 4604778
> This guy/gal was at a client site yesterday. They didn't want it so I took it for IPM.
> 
> Since we were able to "solve" the venom snake size things I hope that's right bull snakes eat/outcompete rattlers? I took it for the pocket gophers, field mice and voles.


Field mice are only half the problem. You gotta eradicate the desk mice also. Otherwise the Central Rodent Agency will simply ... field more operatives, and with amazing speed.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Saw this on a fb group today. I think I'd leave it and buy a new bike.
> 
> View attachment 4604695


@Aeroknow come get your bike.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2020)

Just hit quake alert over phone


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2020)

got


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2020)

And nothing. 5.8 in Lone Pine


----------



## raratt (Jun 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> And nothing. 5.8 in Lone Pine


No shake and bake?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> No shake and bake?


No shake; stand by for bake. 
Shaded sensor is at 97 already.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 24, 2020)

I ran over a garter snake basking in the sun on a trail once. There were people on my ass so I couldn't avoid it without causing a pileup... and I hate snakes. Also had a chipmunk run right out in front of me while at full speed. Not sure if I hit him, but I hope I didn't.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jun 24, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> View attachment 4604778
> I took it


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 24, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Holy price gouging! Just went to order materials for a batch of super soil from Amazon....I was shocked. Worm castings are up to $40 for a 30 pound bag, from $30. Blood meal was up to $26, from $18. This is just in the past few months, 25% + price increases. Must be lots of new growers and/or some crazy shit
> Well hell, I'll be finding a new source or doing something differently....My aero setup did very well....Maybe it's time for a change....ugh!


Are you able to start a worm bin? You need only some start up equipment, the worms and you get a sustainable source of beautiful black gold.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> No shake; stand by for bake.
> Shaded sensor is at 97 already.


The real insult is they sent the warning at 10:47 when the quake was detected at 10:40.

The epicenter is about 100 miles from me, so anything more than a minute after the event is not only useless but like having a friend yell DUCK when you’re already wiping ballistic dessert off your face. (rhymes with duck) you.


----------



## raratt (Jun 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I ran over a garter snake basking in the sun on a trail once. There were people on my ass so I couldn't avoid it without causing a pileup... and I hate snakes. Also had a chipmunk run right out in front of me while at full speed. Not sure if I hit him, but I hope I didn't.


I was carving up some corners on my motorcycle and right when I hit the apex of a tight corner a ground squirrel ran out in the road. I thought for sure I was going sliding on the asphalt (ashphalt) if I hit it with my front tire. I somehow missed it, but it took awhile to get the seat out of my ass cheeks.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Field mice are only half the problem. You gotta eradicate the desk mice also. Otherwise the Central Rodent Agency will simply ... field more operatives, and with amazing speed.


++ rep. Funniest thing I’ve heard in weeks.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> I was carving up some corners on my motorcycle and right when I hit the apex of a tight corner a ground squirrel ran out in the road. I thought for sure I was going sliding on the asphalt (ashphalt) if I hit it with my front tire. I somehow missed it, but it took awhile to get the seat out of my ass cheeks.


 ashphalt


----------



## Bareback (Jun 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> I was carving up some corners on my motorcycle and right when I hit the apex of a tight corner a ground squirrel ran out in the road. I thought for sure I was going sliding on the asphalt (ashphalt) if I hit it with my front tire. I somehow missed it, but it took awhile to get the seat out of my ass cheeks.


I’ve hit two dogs, first one on a Honda 360 at about 20mph I still have some nasty scares from that. Second was on my ‘72 FLH at around midnight at about 70mph caught it’s head with the right running board and folded it like a taco and bruised my foot for a couple weeks.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I ran over a garter snake basking in the sun on a trail once. There were people on my ass so I couldn't avoid it without causing a pileup... and I hate snakes. Also had a chipmunk run right out in front of me while at full speed. Not sure if I hit him, but I hope I didn't.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 24, 2020)

I made a friend. 

This little lady will take care of the aphids & thrips.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 24, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


It's maddening when people sit back and film pets and children almost gettting hurt instead of doing something.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's maddening when people sit back and film pets and children almost gettting hurt instead of doing something.


Likely that one was a stray, not that it makes any difference to me - then again I like dogs wayyy more than I can tolerate most people.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not sure if I'm going to get dinged for duties when they arrive.


 That's madness! I'm still ahead over ebay but jeeze.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's madness! I'm still ahead over ebay but jeeze.
> 
> View attachment 4605596


I am very sorry for waiting to ask this but can you import fro Australia and avoid those fees? If so, next time look at grow lights austrailia.





Full Spectrum LED Grow Lights - Grow Lights Australia


True full-spectrum LED grow lights. Made in Australia with added UV and Far Red. Proven yields, quality and efficiency. Beats HPS, CMH, Quantum Boards.




growlightsaustralia.com


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 25, 2020)

Is it a coincidence I saw this episode last night?


----------



## manfredo (Jun 25, 2020)

dannyboy602 said:


> Are you able to start a worm bin? You need only some start up equipment, the worms and you get a sustainable source of beautiful black gold.


I was just saying to a friend last night I may have to start another worm farm...I tried it once halfheartedly, and wound up with worms all over my basement bathroom floor...But I also have tons of vegy scraps from a garden to feed them now too and I'd buy a worm farm or make a better one this time.

I did wind up ordering everything for super soil, mostly in bulk, and none from Amazon...Walmart and EBay got my business this time. I've gotten so I check all 3 any more, and sometimes often there's a huge price difference. I am frugal as hell usually!! Maybe that's why I have been car shopping for like 3 years now, lol...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 25, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> I am very sorry for waiting to ask this but can you import fro Australia and avoid those fees? If so, next time look at grow lights austrailia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


unfortunately no I found a tool that allows you to estimate duties. I tried Australia, US and a few other and they all came back at 7%.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 25, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> The mother fucker spread fast. Was hella windy that day.
> View attachment 4603239


How many gallons are those ??? ( Smart pools).


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Saw this on a fb group today. I think I'd leave it and buy a new bike.
> 
> View attachment 4604695


Boost spacing!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 25, 2020)

Yesterday was a good day.. Did a road ride with a friend, 70 miles 4000 feet of climbing. Got home ate, showered, passed out for 2 hours, ate and did the evening walk with the wife.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 25, 2020)

Bull


SSGrower said:


> You neeed more of these.
> View attachment 4604778
> This guy/gal was at a client site yesterday. They didn't want it so I took it for IPM.
> 
> Since we were able to "solve" the venom snake size things I hope that's right bull snakes eat/outcompete rattlers? I took it for the pocket gophers, field mice and voles.


Bull snake.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 25, 2020)

Got the plumbing done on Tuesday evening. Yesterday I went to the garage to get some pipe supports to nail in around the standpipe. While I was in the garage I saw my skateboard and took it for a little ride up the block and back. Did some driveway carving and hooked a back wheel. I was aware it was going to happen and prepared to run it out. 

Old fat men can't run it out!

Took one step and something in my leg ripped. I couldn't stop myself from going down and put out my arm to catch my fall.

Full weight body slammed the cement. Rode the skate almost back to the house then started to have trouble breathing. By the time I was in the door I was in full moan pain. Mrs. Mo called 911 and the paramedics freaked when my lips started turning blue.
Broke a rib and punctured a lung.  

Rib hurts and breathing is tricky. I didn't need to have surgery and I was able to get them to release me yesterday. Ribs and lungs just need resting time and deep breaths (I was pre-med and have a medical background).

Wish I still had some of that Malawi Gold - It numbed my lungs.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 25, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Got the plumbing done on Tuesday evening. Yesterday I went to the garage to get some pipe supports to nail in around the standpipe. While I was in the garage I saw my skateboard and took it for a little ride up the block and back. Did some driveway carving and hooked a back wheel. I was aware it was going to happen and prepared to run it out.
> 
> Old fat men can't run it out!
> 
> ...


Jesus! Condolences


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 25, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Got the plumbing done on Tuesday evening. Yesterday I went to the garage to get some pipe supports to nail in around the standpipe. While I was in the garage I saw my skateboard and took it for a little ride up the block and back. Did some driveway carving and hooked a back wheel. I was aware it was going to happen and prepared to run it out.
> 
> Old fat men can't run it out!
> 
> ...


Damn Mo !
broken ribs suck, can't imagine a punctured lung to boot.
Feel better soon bro.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 25, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Got the plumbing done on Tuesday evening. Yesterday I went to the garage to get some pipe supports to nail in around the standpipe. While I was in the garage I saw my skateboard and took it for a little ride up the block and back. Did some driveway carving and hooked a back wheel. I was aware it was going to happen and prepared to run it out.
> 
> Old fat men can't run it out!
> 
> ...


 hope you don't cough much when you smoke.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 25, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Got the plumbing done on Tuesday evening. Yesterday I went to the garage to get some pipe supports to nail in around the standpipe. While I was in the garage I saw my skateboard and took it for a little ride up the block and back. Did some driveway carving and hooked a back wheel. I was aware it was going to happen and prepared to run it out.
> 
> Old fat men can't run it out!
> 
> ...


Damn dude....broke three of my ribs few years back......one of them was a full on floater. But happily it didn't stab anything in there. Re broke em 3 times before they totally healed that winter........once skiing, then a good cough from smoking and ugh once during sex. Hope you start to feel better soon, I know that hurts.


----------



## raratt (Jun 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> once during sex.


Did you forget the safe word?


----------



## raratt (Jun 25, 2020)

I SHOULD go grocery shopping, we're not out of food, but the cupboards aren't full. Of course I put it off to the hottest day of the year so far.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> Did you forget the safe word?


It's hard to say "Fahrvergnügen" thought I was saying fig newton!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> It's hard to say "Fahrvergnügen" thought I was saying fig newton!


A German safe word!


----------



## raratt (Jun 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> It's hard to say "Fahrvergnügen" thought I was saying fig newton!


I use "OUCH!" works for me...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> I use "OUCH!" works for me...


That's what some want to hear


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> I use "OUCH!" works for me...


As dominatrices go, yours is very forgiving. A gratitude bouquet of her favorites would not be out of line.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> That's what some want to hear


Remember this fine old chestnut?

Masochist: hurt me
Sadist: no


----------



## manfredo (Jun 25, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Got the plumbing done on Tuesday evening. Yesterday I went to the garage to get some pipe supports to nail in around the standpipe. While I was in the garage I saw my skateboard and took it for a little ride up the block and back. Did some driveway carving and hooked a back wheel. I was aware it was going to happen and prepared to run it out.
> 
> Old fat men can't run it out!
> 
> ...


 Ouch....That sounds painful as hell. You're gonna have to learn to take tiny tokes for a while I imagine, or maybe vape. Sounds like you almost went into shock from the ordeal....Glad it wasn't any worse!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 25, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Got the plumbing done on Tuesday evening. Yesterday I went to the garage to get some pipe supports to nail in around the standpipe. While I was in the garage I saw my skateboard and took it for a little ride up the block and back. Did some driveway carving and hooked a back wheel. I was aware it was going to happen and prepared to run it out.
> 
> Old fat men can't run it out!
> 
> ...


Jesus Mo, get better soon man....


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 25, 2020)

Handed off two young plants to a friend who wants to learn to grow along with some flowers to aid in his motivation. The youth of America is our future.


----------



## raratt (Jun 25, 2020)

Picked up some stuff from the local store, beer shelf if full. BLT's with the first tomatoes from the garden for dinner. 103 degrees outside, should be about max for today. Buds and suds time.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 25, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> How many gallons are those ??? ( Smart pools).


400.

i have some 800gal SP’s down lower


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> unfortunately no I found a tool that allows you to estimate duties. I tried Australia, US and a few other and they all came back at 7%.
> 
> View attachment 4605620


Thank you for doing, the painful, research.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 25, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Got the plumbing done on Tuesday evening. Yesterday I went to the garage to get some pipe supports to nail in around the standpipe. While I was in the garage I saw my skateboard and took it for a little ride up the block and back. Did some driveway carving and hooked a back wheel. I was aware it was going to happen and prepared to run it out.
> 
> Old fat men can't run it out!
> 
> ...


Holy shit Mo! How's your Achille's tendon and did you get a chest tube? For awhile I kept the chest tube trocars of the tubes I put in LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> I use "OUCH!" works for me...


No prevents lots of ouchs.


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jun 25, 2020)

A fuckton, actually! I nailed down three listings for potential apartments and added three job postings from Craigslist onto my job hunt Excel spreadsheet. I also applied for graduation and ordered my cap and gown. Not to mention I bought a shit ton of snacks from the corner store. Note to self: get more of them Little Debbies Pecan Spinwheels.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 25, 2020)

KvarforthsDuRag said:


> A fuckton, actually! I nailed down three listings for potential apartments and added three job postings from Craigslist onto my job hunt Excel spreadsheet. I also applied for graduation and ordered my cap and gown. Not to mention I bought a shit ton of snacks from the corner store. Note to self: get more of them Little Debbies Pecan Spinwheels.


Ummm .... no....no offense but


Bye


----------



## doublejj (Jun 25, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> 400.
> 
> i have some 800gal SP’s down lower


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 25, 2020)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4606290


Show off..lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 26, 2020)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4606290



the 800gal ones I got, only 3 of them, are 8’ wide. They’re fucking hilarious looking. Hella easy to fill with my tractor bucket though. The 5’ wide 400’s are a little bit of work getting it going. they’re just about as wide as the bucket.
I put 3 big ass mommas, different strains, that I thinned down into those 800’s. Kinda just an experiment.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 26, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> the 800gal ones I got, only 3 of them, are 8’ wide. They’re fucking hilarious looking. Hella easy to fill with my tractor bucket though. The 5’ wide 400’s are a little bit of work getting it going. they’re just about as wide as the bucket.
> I put 3 big ass mommas, different strains, that I thinned down into those 800’s. Kinda just an experiment.


I wish...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 26, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> I wish...


I’m hoping for aboutapound


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 26, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m hoping for aboutapound


Lol, I bet.....   


To this state, that would give me 20yrs


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 26, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> the 800gal ones I got, only 3 of them, are 8’ wide. They’re fucking hilarious looking. Hella easy to fill with my tractor bucket though. The 5’ wide 400’s are a little bit of work getting it going. they’re just about as wide as the bucket.
> I put 3 big ass mommas, different strains, that I thinned down into those 800’s. Kinda just an experiment.


Js, welcome to Texas, when it comes to cannabis they suck hard, and it really isn't a good hard either....eh keep doing


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 26, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Js, welcome to Texas, when it comes to cannabis they suck hard, and it really isn't a good hard either....eh keep doing


That sucks man. Sorry to hear they’re still like that there.
Here, you have to have been snitched on by a bitch neighbor for code enforcement to come out and tell you to chop down what is not allowed. Or pay a fine.
Only the super huge grows get actually raided. By huge, word is 500. That’s when dea, sheriffs, etc come get you. <word is. But i’m not much of an outdoor grower anymore. I play it very safe. I am the smallest outdoor grower around. My teenie tiny outdoor garden aint shit.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 26, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> That sucks man. Sorry to hear they’re still like that there.
> Here, you have to have been snitched on by a bitch neighbor for code enforcement to come out and tell you to chop down what is not allowed. Or pay a fine.
> Only the super huge grows get actually raided. By huge, word is 500. That’s when dea, sheriffs, etc come get you. <word is. But i’m not much of an outdoor grower anymore. I play it very safe. I am the smallest outdoor grower around. My teenie tiny outdoor garden aint shit.


More than I have down here mate......I just do what I do....or can...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 26, 2020)

Ah hell my name changed.....this should be interesting


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 26, 2020)

Damn you guys are still up?.......birds started at 4:19 this am....they wake me every morning


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn you guys are still up?.......birds started at 4:19 this am....they wake me every morning


It’s only 1:59 am here. I went to bed at around 8:30 last night. Can’t really sleep tonight. Lot’s of shit going on. I keep checking the .pdf file on my phone of my building plans trying to plan shit out. I doubt i’ll be back to sleep. Gotta get my ass out of bed around 4 to get in the gardening needed before i start back on the house.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn you guys are still up?.......birds started at 4:19 this am....they wake me every morning


Who?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 26, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Who?


The birds outside my window


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> The birds outside my window


Bastards..


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 26, 2020)

Hey @Aeroknow your place is beautiful btw....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 26, 2020)

G'night ladies and gents, gravity is working, and yes my name changed....again...but anyway sleep well and be safe....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 26, 2020)

I’m not sure where to post the following but OMG

I’m sleeping. You guys know I’m not a good sleeper. Anyway, the dog gets up and jumps off the bed. She rarely gets up before breakfast. She comes back a few minutes later and starts licking my arm. I hate that. I mean I’m not a freak but I’m not too fond of dog germs all over me. She won’t stop.
Finally I say listen here child STOP and I push her away with my pillow.
Wino Barbie kinda wakes up and says what’s wrong? I said I’m wide awake now thanks to the dog. She goes back to sleep.
I get up and go out to the kitchen. The cats are screaming.
I go to the living room where I find the cats food container, which is a heavy Tupperware container, shredded on the couch. All the food is gone. It’s a gallon size container and it was full. No shit.
Still can’t find the 200 ml beaker that was in it.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 26, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Back in the day before Hazing was even a thing the fuckin twigets would charge a cap & toss it to you. Of course you reflexively caught it & it BIT TF outta you. Now adays you'd probably go to jail for it.


We used to charge automotive condensers (remember points in a car?) and leave them laying on the counter. Sure taught you not to fuck with stuff.


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Jun 26, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m not sure where to post the following but OMG
> 
> I’m sleeping. You guys know I’m not a good sleeper. Anyway, the dog gets up and jumps off the bed. She rarely gets up before breakfast. She comes back a few minutes later and starts licking my arm. I hate that. I mean I’m not a freak but I’m not too fond of dog germs all over me. She won’t stop.
> Finally I say listen here child STOP and I push her away with my pillow.
> ...


She has the yeah, I ate it, so what? Look....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 26, 2020)

New lights arrived. Both panels fired up so I'm happy... and a bit blind now.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 26, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> We used to charge automotive condensers (remember points in a car?) and leave them laying on the counter. Sure taught you not to fuck with stuff.


We use to torment the poor shop class teacher! One day someone stuck all the triggers to every piece of power equipment in the on position...The teacher plugged in a belt sander, and it ran across the table and smashed onto the floor, and we all about peed ourselves laughing. The next day every one of those trigger "on" buttons was removed!


----------



## manfredo (Jun 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> New lights arrived. Both panels fired up so I'm happy... and a bit blind now.
> 
> View attachment 4606551


Someones going to be getting fatter buds!! And more of them!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 26, 2020)

manfredo said:


> We use to torment the poor shop class teacher! One day someone stuck all the triggers to every piece of power equipment in the on position...The teacher plugged in a belt sander, and it ran across the table and smashed onto the floor, and we all about peed ourselves laughing. The next day every one of those trigger "on" buttons was removed!


----------



## manfredo (Jun 26, 2020)

OMG, I'm still laughing! All right...It's noon, time for a shower! Hey, it's Friday. Still loving my new vaporizer, and BL Bubba....and the weather is purrrrr-fect. I'm feeling the need for some retail therapy, or something!!


----------



## raratt (Jun 26, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


I have that model of belt sander.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have that model of belt sander.


Just don't let Capt Ron lick your plug and keep an eye out for Gorillas.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 26, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Someones going to be getting fatter buds!! And more of them!!


Next weekend we'll be harvesting the current crop then the following weekend we're building my new grow area. Gonna expand from 9 square foot tent to 18 square foot structure with 900 watts. Hopefully I'll be fired up again by the 18th. I'm pretty stoked!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Next weekend we'll be harvesting the current crop then the following weekend we're building my new grow area. Gonna expand from 9 square foot tent to 18 square foot structure with 900 watts. Hopefully I'll be fired up again by the 18th. I'm pretty stoked!
> 
> View attachment 4606725


You need more light


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 26, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> You need more light


 No don't say that! I have another 300w panel and the 200w strips that will be going in with the new lights. I thought 50w per square foot was optimal lighting.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> No don't say that! I have another 300w panel and the 200w strips that will be going in with the new lights. I thought 50w per square foot was optimal lighting.


I think you're gonna be in great shape with all that over a 3' x 5' scrog...Hell even with JUST the new lights you'd be good. Next just get a bigger apartment with an extra bedroom and go for it!! lol We'll chip in for bail money. 

OMG....I just got a new, cheap $12 grinder, but it works so so much better than the acrylic POS I have been using that was a hand me down. I always preferred scissors til I started vaping. I am getting sooo baked today


----------



## Mohican (Jun 26, 2020)

@curious2garden - no chest tube! I watched them put one through a kids rib cage once. Sounded like biting an apple. The kid's distressed breathing stopped immediately. My left lung was 10% collapsed and my breathing was tender but not distressed. The funny thing is that my rotator cuff issue is gone after slamming my left shoulder! Silver lining! The thing that hurts the most right now is my left glute. I ripped something in there.

@KvarforthsDuRag - congratulations and welcome!!!

@Laughing Grass - get some Method Seven glasses. The frequencies in those diodes can melt your eyes!!!

@Aeroknow - why is there always that one neighbor...?

@doublejj - your hot tub looks like it is melting:


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 26, 2020)

Having a Becks and a bowl full of master kush. The kush is pretty tasty and I'm pretty surprised it is halfway decent for all the stress it went through the last few months. With all the water problems I had down there....the humidity was way up then way down to dry everything out.......the tent had like a inch of water in it one day. Definitely growing this one again. Damn I'm gonna have to trim in a few days, thinking about getting one of those salad bowl trimmers. But a lot of this is gonna go through my bubble bags. Tasty and stinky


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> No don't say that! I have another 300w panel and the 200w strips that will be going in with the new lights. I thought 50w per square foot was optimal lighting.


I'm at 33.3w per sq ft, in my flower room.

Oh, I'm adding side lighting so it's going up... probably closer to 50 per
SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 26, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I think you're gonna be in great shape with all that over a 3' x 5' scrog...Hell even with JUST the new lights you'd be good. Next just get a bigger apartment with an extra bedroom and go for it!! lol We'll chip in for bail money.
> 
> OMG....I just got a new, cheap $12 grinder, but it works so so much better than the acrylic POS I have been using that was a hand me down. I always preferred scissors til I started vaping. I am getting sooo baked today


It's going to be 6 x 3 x 5.5 feet. I only grow for personal use and I give a bit to a few friends too. We're legally allowed to grow four plants at a time. I started with four in a 3x3 tent and that was way too crowded so I cut it down to two and that still seems a little crowded. I'm going to grow three plants in the new room and each one will have its own panel. I'm hoping a 2x3 area for each plant will be enough room to spread out. 

I used a shot glass and scissors for along time before I switched over to a grinder. 



Mohican said:


> @Laughing Grass - get some Method Seven glasses. The frequencies in those diodes can melt your eyes!!!


Wow those things aren't cheap. 



shrxhky420 said:


> I'm at 33.3w per sq ft, in my flower room.
> 
> Oh, I'm adding side lighting so it's going up... probably closer to 50 per
> SH420


I think @curious2garden was having some fun iwth me.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's going to be 6 x 3 x 5.5 feet. I only grow for personal use and I give a bit to a few friends too. We're legally allowed to grow four plants at a time. I started with four in a 3x3 tent and that was way too crowded so I cut it down to two and that still seems a little crowded. I'm going to grow three plants in the new room and each one will have its own panel. I'm hoping a 2x3 area for each plant will be enough room to spread out.
> 
> I used a shot glass and scissors for along time before I switched over to a grinder.
> 
> ...


Neither are your eyes. Do it, get them


----------



## Mohican (Jun 26, 2020)

That is exactly what I was going to say!!!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 26, 2020)

They now have clip-ons! And an iPhone camera filter 

https://methodseven.com/led-grow-room-glasses


----------



## raratt (Jun 26, 2020)

Did the grocery shopping thing and picked up our meds. Picked up a ham I have been looking for and they had the 92% hamburger we usually buy, PLUS TP! Beer shelf is happy, I'm done for the day.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2020)

Mohican said:


> *They now have clip-ons*! .........snip....


My mind, right in the gutter there.
PS I love my Method 7s


----------



## Mohican (Jun 26, 2020)

Etsy has a penis roach clip!






Penis clip | Etsy


Shop Etsy, the place to express your creativity through the buying and selling of handmade and vintage goods.




www.etsy.com


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 26, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Etsy has a penis roach clip!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At bet @Laughing Grass could make those 

SH420


----------



## lokie (Jun 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Next weekend we'll be harvesting the current crop then the following weekend* we're building my new grow area*. Gonna expand from 9 square foot tent to 18 square foot structure with 900 watts. Hopefully I'll be fired up again by the 18th. I'm pretty stoked!
> 
> View attachment 4606725


Does "we" include your Maintenance Man?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 26, 2020)

Getting high off someone else's supply. Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Jun 26, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


Amazing movie ........ family comedy that showed the lead actress tits in the shower.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 26, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> Amazing movie ........ family comedy that showed the lead actress tits in the shower.


Yes they did & she looked delicious.
Hetero, no homo.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 27, 2020)

It’s been a busy morning but it will be a tasty afternoon, plus a gallon of blueberries. Now I’m off to cut grass before the rain starts.


----------



## raratt (Jun 27, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yes they did & she looked delicious.
> Homo erectus.


fify


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> fify


Now usually called Homo ergaster.

Which doesn’t seem like much of a step forward since I’m left to speculate on the identity of her whom Erg assed.


----------



## raratt (Jun 27, 2020)

Pulled about half the weeds around the corn rows this morning before it got too warm. Hacked up the ham I bought yesterday and I'll probably get it smoked this week while it is cooler. I need to make some more rub I think, and thaw out the brats so I can smoke them at the same time. Burgers for dinner, buds and suds in progress.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> Pulled about half the weeds around the corn rows this morning before it got too warm. Hacked up the ham I bought yesterday and I'll probably get it smoked this week while it is cooler. I need to make some more rub I think, and thaw out the brats so I can smoke them at the same time. Burgers for dinner, buds and suds in progress.


It hit 113 here today after a hot night.


----------



## raratt (Jun 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> It hit 113 here today after a hot night.


Delta breeze kicked in this afternoon, ONLY 95...lol. Supposed to be cooler tomorrow, and we should be able to open the house this evening. Cooled to 70 last night.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> Delta breeze kicked in this afternoon, ONLY 95...lol. Supposed to be cooler tomorrow, and we should be able to open the house this evening. Cooled to 70 last night.


I remember the delta breeze from Modesto.

No such animal here.

The wind uses the Bakersfield area for preheat, then puts on the full bake as it descends (adiabatically) from the Tehachapis.

I’ve hung Levis in this sort of weather, and the hot blast dried them in 20 minutes, even the double thicknesses at crotch and fly.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 27, 2020)

I was gonna do burgers on the grill tonight too, but spotted a nice pack of T-bones while at the store and snagged them. Came home & harvested the first summer squash and lettuce from the garden, and made a nice salad & fried the squash...and going to make an ice cream soda when I get good and stoned here shortly! 



Flew my drone today for the first time in over a year...So long I forgot how. I put it in beginners mode but by the 4th battery I was running her hard in sport mode. It will definitely get your heart pumping!! Or does mine anyways, lol.


The veggies are doing great, and the deer are enjoying topping my tomatoes.



Just loving summertime, ATM!!


----------



## Romulanman (Jun 27, 2020)

Today was PRODUCTIVE. Started out vacuuming. Then busted out 4 loads of laundry. Breakfast time with bacon, sausage links, potatoes n onions, and some lightly scrambled eggs. Went outside and watered the garden before the heat wave took over. Finished off the dishes in the sink. After all that I earned the right to sit here and get high for the rest of the night


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 27, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> Today was PRODUCTIVE. Started out vacuuming. Then busted out 4 loads of laundry. Breakfast time with bacon, sausage links, potatoes n onions, and some lightly scrambled eggs. Went outside and watered the garden before the heat wave took over. Finished off the dishes in the sink. After all that I earned the right to sit here and get high for the rest of the night


I am curious about something.
You joined in September 2006 and have 24 posts, the oldest of which is nine days old (2020 June 19).
Who are you, and how did you hijack an account almost 14 years old?


----------



## Romulanman (Jun 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I am curious about something.
> You joined in September 2006 and have 24 posts, the oldest of which is nine days old (2020 June 19).
> Who are you, and how did you hijack an account almost 14 years old?


And curious you should be. Does sound pretty weird eh? Not to worry tho acct is real lol. I must have signed up maaaaaany moons ago during one of my outdoor grows. My screen name tells me so. I had that strain from my step father and his friend that grew it exclusively in the mid to late 90s and into the 00s. It was prob the best I've had in a long time. We also has the SSH, jack herer, senzi star, trainwreck, etc. So I came here looking at seed reviews and a bunch o other stuff for indoor growing. I plugged in an old password and off we go!! I only have this kinda tenure in one other forum and its car audio. Buuut my name is Josh. Nice t meet ya!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 27, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> And curious you should be. Does sound pretty weird eh? Not to worry tho acct is real lol. I must have signed up maaaaaany moons ago during one of my outdoor grows. My screen name tells me so. I had that strain from my step father and his friend that grew it exclusively in the mid to late 90s and into the 00s. It was prob the best I've had in a long time. We also has the SSH, jack herer, senzi star, trainwreck, etc. So I came here looking at seed reviews and a bunch o other stuff for indoor growing. I plugged in an old password and off we go!! I only have this kinda tenure in one other forum and its car audio. Buuut my name is Josh. Nice t meet ya!


Am I to believe that you remembered the password that you set so long ago?


----------



## Romulanman (Jun 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Am I to believe that you remembered the password that you set so long ago?


Ummmm yeah? Would you rather I be a DEA agent just cruising the forums looking to say hello? Matter of fact I got it on the 1st try. Hows that for memory?

I see you signed up a few days short of the 10 yr anniversary of 9-11. Thats kinda peculiar man...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 27, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> Ummmm yeah? Would you rather I be a DEA agent just cruising the forums looking to say hello? Matter of fact I got it on the 1st try. Hows that for memory?


I don’t know who or what you are. I note three red flags:

• no posts for the first 13+ years
• your replies to me so far have been glib misdirection
• you have posted in the ideological cesspit that is our Politics forum

We have had known, banned troll puppeteers come here in necroed user accounts. This should explain my suspicion. Color me unconvinced at this time.


----------



## Romulanman (Jun 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I don’t know who or what you are. I note three red flags:
> 
> • no posts for the first 13+ years
> • your replies to me so far have been glib misdirection
> ...


I told you EXACTLY how I got here. If you don't like it, too bad.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Jun 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Am I to believe that you remembered the password that you set so long ago?


Don't know about Josh, but I've used the same password on everything for the past 30 years.


----------



## Romulanman (Jun 27, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> Don't know about Josh, but I've used the same password on everything for the past 30 years.


Yeah I didn't feel the need to tell a stranger that but fuck. Sad that guy is so respected here. I don't play stupid shit


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 27, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> Don't know about Josh, but I've used the same password on everything for the past 30 years.


I haven’t, because password criteria have changed a lot in the past decade. I would have done as you did otherwise.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Jun 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I haven’t, because password criteria have changed a lot in the past decade. I would have done as you did otherwise.


Capitalise the first letter if they insist on a capital, add a 1 on the end if they insist on a number, add a ? to that if they demand a character.
4 tries at worst.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2020)

Use lastpass unless you have zero money in which case your passwords are useless except for russian botnets.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 28, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Use lastpass unless you have zero money in which case your passwords are useless except for russian botnets.


I've used RoboForm since they came out but the reviews are better IMO for LastPass but it was too much of a PITA to switch. Got a zillion passwords. Maybe LP has some type of import. I think I've paid up a few years on RF.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2020)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 4607363
> It’s been a busy morning but it will be a tasty afternoon, plus a gallon of blueberries. Now I’m off to cut grass before the rain starts.


Nice....hope u ate good


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> Ummmm yeah? Would you rather I be a DEA agent just cruising the forums looking to say hello? Matter of fact I got it on the 1st try. Hows that for memory?
> 
> I see you signed up a few days short of the 10 yr anniversary of 9-11. Thats kinda peculiar man...


So wtf r u? Curiosity sake...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> I've used RoboForm since they came out but the reviews are better IMO for LastPass but it was too much of a PITA to switch. Got a zillion passwords. Maybe LP has some type of import. I think I've paid up a few years on RF.


Protect your pass and log, seriously , times a changing


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 28, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> Already have to ignore some petrified asshole. Jesus christ what a prick


So you speaking for yourself there?


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Jun 28, 2020)

I got no dog in this fight, but my password on just about everything is the name of one of my dogs. One died 10 years ago, and I was using his name as a password when he was a puppy. My ira account password hasn’t changed in 20 + years. I don’t go into political forums much, as it usually is a cesspool.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Neither are your eyes. Do it, get them


could I get away with using cheaper ones as long as they have uva and uvb protection? Those glasses are $130 here. I’ve been using a pair of ray bans and dimming the lights when I’m working in the garden.


lokie said:


> Does "we" include your Maintenance Man?


lol yea but it’s my design and I’ll be providing most of the muscle for the project.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> could I get away with using cheaper ones as long as they have uva and uvb protection? Those glasses are $130 here. I’ve been using a pair of ray bans and dimming the lights when I’m working in the garden.
> 
> 
> lol yea but it’s my design and I’ll be providing most of the muscle for the project.


@Aeroknow needs to take a page from that book must have hurt when he fell from construction god to construction human. How's the blisters buddy?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> could I get away with using cheaper ones as long as they have uva and uvb protection? Those glasses are $130 here. I’ve been using a pair of ray bans and dimming the lights when I’m working in the garden.
> 
> 
> lol yea but it’s my design and I’ll be providing most of the muscle for the project.


Yeah, you could, just don't go for ultra cheap. Your eyes are worth the expense.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> I've used RoboForm since they came out but the reviews are better IMO for LastPass but it was too much of a PITA to switch. Got a zillion passwords. Maybe LP has some type of import. I think I've paid up a few years on RF.


Here ya go:




__





How do I import stored data from RoboForm into LastPass?


You can migrate your exported data from RoboForm into LastPass (using RoboForm version 8 or later) as follows.




support.logmeininc.com


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> It hit 113 here today after a hot night.


At sundown it was still 96.
At midnight 88.
At 4am and 82 degrees I opened the house up and got it down to 76 degrees at 6am
It’s 79 and climbing from the sun hitting the east side of the house.

The bit of good news: it was windy, so I didn’t have to run the fans.

Weather Underhanded is promising a high of just 90 today, although they lie in the summer. F’rinstance, yesterday was forecast to max at 104.

Only way to deal with this weather is


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 28, 2020)

Glaicer glasses with the side shields or welding goggles. The form factor (the way the method 7s wrap around) and the coloring helps things look more normal.

I use these (in the brown lense though)









KleenGuard™ Safety Readers - Smoke, 2.0 Strength S-10493S-2.0 - Uline


BIFOCAL Eliminate the need to wear reading glasses under your safety glasses. Recommended for outdoor use. Soft nose pad for all day comfort. Bifocal area: 1 1/8 x 1/2" in lower portion of lens. Anti-scratch lens. 99.9% UV protection.ULINE offers over 38,500 boxes, plastic poly bags, mailing...




www.uline.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> could I get away with using cheaper ones as long as they have uva and uvb protection? Those glasses are $130 here. I’ve been using a pair of ray bans and dimming the lights when I’m working in the garden.
> 
> 
> lol yea but it’s my design and I’ll be providing most of the muscle for the project.


I got my Method 7s as a Christmas gift from the hub 2014ish. They were $150.00 and something back then and worth every penny and they don't wear out since you only use them in the grow room. Even accommodating IOLs don't come close to our natural lens even as it becomes less malleable with age.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 28, 2020)

They come in non-bifocal too.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> At sundown it was still 96.
> At midnight 88.
> At 4am and 82 degrees I opened the house up and got it down to 76 degrees at 6am
> It’s 79 and climbing from the sun hitting the east side of the house.
> ...


 79 was my high yesterday.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Glaicer glasses with the side shields or welding goggles. The form factor (the way the method 7s wrap around) and the coloring helps things look more normal.
> 
> I use these (in the brown lense though)
> 
> ...


Uline can be expensive. Check out cyberweld.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2020)

Bubbas.dad1 said:


> I got no dog in this fight, but my password on just about everything is the name of one of my dogs. One died 10 years ago, and I was using his name as a password when he was a puppy. My ira account password hasn’t changed in 20 + years. I don’t go into political forums much, as it usually is a cesspool.


Dictionary brute force attack


----------



## Romulanman (Jun 28, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> So wtf r u? Curiosity sake...


Who the fuck are you??? Just asking for a friend



BudmanTX said:


> So you speaking for yourself there?


Well obviously for you too.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 28, 2020)

Wake & Bake Sunday....Heading to my local farm store to see what they have to offer for organic soil, to use with my next batch of super soil...plus I need a bale or 3 or Promix....and some deer repellent for my tomatoes! 

Dark, gloomy, rainy day here, but it's all good. It ain't snowin'


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Wake & Bake Sunday....Heading to my local farm store to see what they have to offer for organic soil, to use with my next batch of super soil...plus I need a bale or 3 or Promix....and some deer repellent for my tomatoes!
> 
> Dark, gloomy, rainy day here, but it's all good. It ain't snowin'


I gotta find a new good farm store. Ours has closed down permanently because of covid  Germaphobes, they got scared and said fuck it. Place has been there for almost 100 years, it had everything that is actually needed and no bs crap.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> Who the fuck are you??? Just asking for a friend
> 
> 
> Well obviously for you too.


LOL Yeah your gonna last.......


----------



## Romulanman (Jun 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL Yeah your gonna last.......


I've been to many forums and the list of you "proect my home" warriors is pathetic. I don't plan to make friends with assholes who make assumptions. Just here for knowledge. By the way I've been a member here since 2006. Not gonna last huh? How long you been here?? LOL


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> I've been to many forums and the list of you "proect my home" warriors is pathetic. I don't plan to make friends with assholes who make assumptions. Just here for knowledge. By the way I've been a member here since 2006. Not gonna last huh? How long you been here?? LOL


LOL 2006 but didn't post till the other day! Fuck off!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> 79 was my high yesterday.


Once we hit 110 I just stop keeping track.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL 2006 but didn't post till the other day! Fuck off!


----------



## Romulanman (Jun 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL 2006 but didn't post till the other day! Fuck off!


That may be true but I've browsing this forum and getting what iI needed to know loooooooong before you


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> That may be true but I've browsing this forum and getting what iI needed to know loooooooong before you


And how do you know that LOL sounds like the keyboard warrior joined a big boy forum and finally opened his mouth. Good luck!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 28, 2020)

Have company coming over. Agent orange plant in the jars. Grapefruit bier and shish kabobs yo...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> And curious you should be. Does sound pretty weird eh? Not to worry tho acct is real lol. I must have signed up maaaaaany moons ago during one of my outdoor grows. My screen name tells me so.* I had that strain from my step father and his friend that grew it exclusively in the mid to late 90s and into the 00s. It was prob the best I've had in a long time. We also has the SSH, jack herer, senzi star, trainwreck, etc.* So I came here looking at seed reviews and a bunch o other stuff for indoor growing. I plugged in an old password and off we go!! I only have this kinda tenure in one other forum and its car audio. Buuut my name is Josh. Nice t meet ya!


Since 2006 and family that grows.........you don't need help move along


----------



## Romulanman (Jun 28, 2020)

You obviously have trouble with reading comprehension as I said I was "HERE" before you. That's how I know. Orrrrrrr were you browsing here since 2006 as well? And thank you. I'll take all the luck I can get lol


----------



## Romulanman (Jun 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Since 2006 and family that grows.........you don't need help move along


I'll stay right here as a matter of fact. Enjoying my stay bud


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 28, 2020)

Da fuck?
Shut up in here


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> You obviously have trouble with reading comprehension as I said I was "HERE" before you. That's how I know. Orrrrrrr were you browsing here since 2006 as well? And thank you. I'll take all the luck I can get lol


In 2006 I had been growing for over 10 years and was selling porn and casino joins on the side. Again fuck off kid!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> I'll stay right here as a matter of fact. Enjoying my stay bud


Good I like a little fun....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Da fuck?
> Shut up in here
> View attachment 4608347View attachment 4608348View attachment 4608349


Oh what's that beer? Can't think of the name but I remember it was good!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> And how do you know that LOL sounds like the keyboard warrior joined a big boy forum and finally opened his mouth. Good luck!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh what's that beer? Can't think of the name but I remember it was good!


Schöfferhofer?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Schöfferhofer?


Yeah the grapefruit! I'm not a huge wheat beer fan but can enjoy one here and there....I like that one! 
I'm more about this...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah the grapefruit! I'm not a huge wheat beer fan but can enjoy one here and there....I like that one!
> I'm more about this...




Beer of the gods


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4608413
> 
> Beer of the gods


Yeah that's good!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah the grapefruit! I'm not a huge wheat beer fan but can enjoy one here and there....I like that one!
> I'm more about this...


One of the best beers I’ve had.
Imperial Pilsner in a burgundy bottle.


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Jun 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> At sundown it was still 96.
> At midnight 88.
> At 4am and 82 degrees I opened the house up and got it down to 76 degrees at 6am
> It’s 79 and climbing from the sun hitting the east side of the house.
> ...


You guys are tougher than me. It gets much over 80, I turn the air on inside. I’ll work out in the heat, but if I’m going to be inside, I want it cool.

Btw, I never heard of a password manager before, like lastpass. I had to google it. I haven’t had any problems, except a Facebook page that got hacked years ago. It was goofy for quite awhile, I didn’t get on it much. I left it alone for a couple of years. Then it sort of restarted. I guess the guy from Bangcock got bored with it.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2020)

Bubbas.dad1 said:


> You guys are tougher than me. It gets much over 80, I turn the air on inside. I’ll work out in the heat, but if I’m going to be inside, I want it cool.
> 
> Btw, I never heard of a password manager before, like lastpass. I had to google it. I haven’t had any problems, except a Facebook page that got hacked years ago. It was goofy for quite awhile, I didn’t get on it much. I left it alone for a couple of years. Then it sort of restarted. I guess the guy from Bangcock got bored with it.


I prefer too hot to too cold. I’m weird that way.

So far it’s 83 in and 88 out. I might get away without running the a/c today. It’s windy as fuuuck so when the temps cross, I can be in full passive cheapskate mode.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 28, 2020)

I loved Dark Heineken!


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Jun 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I prefer too hot to too cold. I’m weird that way.
> 
> So far it’s 83 in and 88 out. I might get away without running the a/c today. It’s windy as fuuuck so when the temps cross, I can be in full passive cheapskate mode.


I’m setting here eating a Howell melon, ( cantaloupe?), and enjoying the a/c. It’s 84 out, just got back from getting my Kubota dragged out by a neighbor. Wife tried to use the bucket to get some black dirt from our neighbors place, buried one side in the muck. Lucky she didn’t roll it over sideways. Neighbor has a much bigger Kubota, only took a minute. 

I’d love a beer, but I’m trying to keep my sugar down, being diabetic sucks.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 28, 2020)

mmmmm


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> Selling porn and casino joins?? Wow you sure sound like a scumbag





Romulanman said:


> I've been to many forums and the list of you "proect my home" warriors is pathetic. I don't plan to make friends with *assholes who make assumptions. *Just here for knowledge. By the way I've been a member here since 2006. Not gonna last huh? How long you been here?? LOL


Then let me re quote you......

I don't leave money on the table. Some of the best people I've worked with where in that industry. It's the shit fucks that judge that I can't stand.


----------



## raratt (Jun 28, 2020)

Heaven, wish I could buy this in the states. It's almost like a dessert beer.


----------



## raratt (Jun 28, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> Selling porn and casino joins?? Wow you sure sound like a scumbag


Better than making casino porn, the cum bet.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> Better than making casino porn, the cum bet.


I can sell that!


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 28, 2020)

Knee high by 4th of July, better get crankin'


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> View attachment 4608453Knee high by 4th of July, better get crankin'


Better get a stand! LOL


----------



## raratt (Jun 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I can sell that!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> LOL yeah right so after you assume Im someone I'm not, I gotta give you the benefit of the doubt? Go fuck yourself buddy. High and mighty shit don't work with me.





Romulanman said:


> Now theres two dumbfucks gone.


Thanks


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Better get a stand! LOL



Mmmmm. Nah.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> One of the best beers I’ve had.
> Imperial Pilsner in a burgundy bottle.


Speaking of Imperial

Yum....


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 28, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> @Aeroknow needs to take a page from that book must have hurt when he fell from construction god to construction human. How's the blisters buddy?


I accidentally popped it but skin is still attached. Could be worse. Been wearing a glove on that hand


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I accidentally popped it but skin is still attached. Could be worse. Been wearing a glove on that hand


Get it good and tough rip the dry skin off! Works every time!


----------



## raratt (Jun 28, 2020)

Dug out more weeds between the corn, just a few left on the downhill side. 
Ordered a part for the dishwasher, it may not fix the problem it has but it is worth rolling the dice on a $20 part as opposed to replacing the dishwasher.
Looks like I'm going to have to drop some bank on getting my top front teeth fixed, it sucks but it is what it is. No it's not meth damage...lol.
Buds and suds in progress, steak for dinner.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Jun 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> Dug out more weeds between the corn, just a few left on the downhill side.
> Ordered a part for the dishwasher, it may not fix the problem it has but it is worth rolling the dice on a $20 part as opposed to replacing the dishwasher.
> Looks like I'm going to have to drop some bank on getting my top front teeth fixed, it sucks but it is what it is. No it's not meth damage...lol.
> Buds and suds in progress, steak for dinner.


Fell off my mountain bike a few years (4?) back and hit the dirt teeth first.
Broke my jaw just above my two front teeth and they were driven back into my mouth, snapped both my eye teeth in half.
Cost me a total of $120 and 5 visits to the dentist to have that fixed, front teeth survived after my upper jaw was glued back in place ($30), and the eye teeth were $20 each to be rebuilt. The other $50 was for checkups, x-rays, levelling.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 28, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> Fell off my mountain bike a few years (4?) back and hit the dirt teeth first.
> Broke my jaw just above my two front teeth and they were driven back into my mouth, snapped both my eye teeth in half.
> Cost me a total of $120 and 5 visits to the dentist to have that fixed, front teeth survived after my upper jaw was glued back in place ($30), and the eye teeth were $20 each to be rebuilt. The other $50 was for checkups, x-rays, levelling.


You must live in Canada or the EU If not I hope you still have those benefits today! Still ride? Hope so!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 28, 2020)

Glean the neighbors blueberry bush while out riding with the wife. Good weekend here, hope the week coming goes as well. Please I don't think I need to say it again but I going to. Please take the pandemic serious and wear a mask and practice social distancing! Peace and health to all..!


----------



## sarahJane211 (Jun 28, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> You must live in Canada or the EU If not I hope you still have those benefits today! Still ride? Hope so!


Private hospital in SEA.
I did have accident insurance but they refused to pay on the grounds 'teeth are cosmetic'.
Last insurance I ever purchase.
I cycle 20Km a day (10Km at dawn, another 10Km at dusk) already done this mornings 10k.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 28, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> Fell off my mountain bike a few years (4?) back and hit the dirt teeth first.
> Broke my jaw just above my two front teeth and they were driven back into my mouth, snapped both my eye teeth in half.
> Cost me a total of $120 and 5 visits to the dentist to have that fixed, front teeth survived after my upper jaw was glued back in place ($30), and the eye teeth were $20 each to be rebuilt. The other $50 was for checkups, x-rays, levelling.


That sounds like about $10,000 worth of dental / medical work here in the US....I should come retire there! How's the weather? Oh wait, you have big snakes and shit over there right?? Never mind.... JK, Actually I would love to visit Asia some day!


----------



## sarahJane211 (Jun 28, 2020)

manfredo said:


> That sounds like about $10,000 worth of dental / medical work here in the US....I should come retire there! How's the weather? Oh wait, you have big snakes and shit over there right?? Never mind.... JK, Actually I would love to visit Asia some day!


They did a really good job too.
Fixed my overbite, and levelled all my upper teeth at the same time.
Very modern, electronic x-rays (no film), my teeth are better than they ever were before the accident.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 29, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, you could, just don't go for ultra cheap. Your eyes are worth the expense.





curious2garden said:


> I got my Method 7s as a Christmas gift from the hub 2014ish. They were $150.00 and something back then and worth every penny and they don't wear out since you only use them in the grow room. Even accommodating IOLs don't come close to our natural lens even as it becomes less malleable with age.


I found a cheapish pair of method 7's for $69 and ordered them along with a new 6" carbon filter.









Method Seven Glasses Cultivator LED PLUS+


FREE shipping on eligible orders over $149. Discreet delivery in Canada. Lowest price on Method Seven Glasses Cultivator LED PLUS+ guaranteed with our Price Match Guarantee. Financing available.




indoorgrowingcanada.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 29, 2020)

My outdoor auto is showing signs of flowering and it's just starting its fifth node lol. 

Maybe I'll get a gram.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 29, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> View attachment 4608471
> Mmmmm. Nah.


how tall are you?


----------



## manfredo (Jun 29, 2020)

Went to my local farm store yesterday....Completely out of bales of Promix and no idea when they can get any more....So I bought 4 bags of 









Stonington Blend—Grower’s Mix for Container Gardening


The Stonington Blend of grower’s mix has a reputation for high performance, particularly for tomatoes and marijuana in states where it is legal to grow.




coastofmaine.com





at $35 a pop and I'm going to mix it in with some previously used super soil, and re-amend it all. I love it....*stone*ington blend...yep, designed for stoners, and it says on their website nothing other than water needed to grow great weed. 

Did a LOT of drone flying yesterday. A friend gave me a brand new Ipad...my 1st Apple device, and I tried using that to fly the drone yesterday instead of my android phone. WOW, what am amazing difference seeing things on a 10" screen!! It connects with the aircraft a whole lot better, no lag, and it will help so much with photography. 

It was funny, I went for a bike ride with my buddy, and when we got back to my house there was a suspicious car pulled over on the side of my road 50' up from my driveway. I fired up the drone, flew over the car and took a picture of it, and then tracked down the passengers. It was actually a couple younger people down by the creek, probably getting high....but they knew they were being watched! 

Well, happy Monday!! 4th of July headed our way!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 29, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Went to my local farm store yesterday....Completely out of bales of Promix and no idea when they can get any more....So I bought 4 bags of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The price of promix went up -- if you can find it. 
I can still get peat moss & perlite to make my own for less than half the cost of promix. (Just add lime, yucca & microbial tea)


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 29, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Went to my local farm store yesterday....Completely out of bales of Promix and no idea when they can get any more....So I bought 4 bags of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just used some coast of main product. Not that mix but it is some nice stuff. The peppers love it! I did mix it with pro mix, ewc and perlite.


----------



## raratt (Jun 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I just used some coast of main product. Not that mix but it is some nice stuff. The peppers love it! I did mix it with pro mix, ewc and perlite.


My local Ace hardware is carrying all kinds of weedable stuff. They have a big selection of hydro stuff, and at least 3 types of Fox Farms soil. I haven't asked what the prices are on their soil yet because I picked up a couple bales of Kings Mix Royal Gold prior to the shutdown at the grow store. I think it was $16.75 for 3 cu ft, however it is a 30 mile round trip to the store.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 29, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> The price of promix went up -- if you can find it.
> I can still get peat moss & perlite to make my own for less than half the cost. (Just add lime, yucca & microbial tea)


You reminded me...I do have a bale of peat moss in the garage!!



DarkWeb said:


> I just used some coast of main product. Not that mix but it is some nice stuff. The peppers love it! I did mix it with pro mix, ewc and perlite.


I saw they had another version that was $10 for a 1 c.f. bag....I almost got that one, but splurged on the over priced stuff. Retail price is $29,99....I paid $34,99

I was just reading up on something interesting, in my quest for EWC. For about 5-7k you can start a vermiculture business, and they claim it takes about 8 hours a week, and can net you 40k a year profits, out of a 1 car garage. Seems interesting. I think a co-op for soil amendments could be a hit too.









Business Startup


Starting Your Own Worm Farm Business UNCO'S MISSION: TO EDUCATE THE GENERAL PUBLIC ABOUT THE BENEFITS OF EARTHWORMS AND EARTHWORM CASTINGS BY HELPING FAMILIES START AND/OR DIVERSIFY THEIR OWN HOME BASED BUSINESSES TO PRODUCE THE PRODUCTS THAT WILL HELP FILL THE GROWING DEMAND. There are many...



vermiculture.com





OK, I need to find cooler grounds...I'm sweating like a menopausal woman!!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 29, 2020)

Sometimes life just hands you a opportunity at a price you can't resist. Guess it makes up for being sold a commercial grade 315 CMH by a local grow shop when I was setting up my tent.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I found a cheapish pair of method 7's for $69 and ordered them along with a new 6" carbon filter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Based on the color of the lenses, those are for LED growers who still use Blurple lights. Those obnoxious purple diodes. The only purpose behind method 7 glasses is to change the spectrum of the light so you can see your plants under "normal" light. It corrects the yellowish tint of HPS lights. If you are just worried about your eyes, any UV rated sunglasses will work.

Also, Method 7s ARE a scam. I bought a pair of blue lens polarized glasses for less than 5 bucks that literally do the exact same thing, with UV protection and all. I have no doubt that method 7s are great glasses, but they really are just rebranded blue safety glasses. I mean, look at the "Metal Halide" glasses they sell, they are literally just sunglasses with regular grey lenses. Their special "silver coating" is just their way of saying they use polarized lenses...lol.

A perfect example of taking a basic product, and rebranding it to mark it up 15x because they are marketing it to a VERY particular group of people.



I mean, for anyone who owns the Method 7s, I'm sure ya'll are very happy with them, and they do exactly what they say they do.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> My local Ace hardware is carrying all kinds of weedable stuff. They have a big selection of hydro stuff, and at least 3 types of Fox Farms soil. I haven't asked what the prices are on their soil yet because I picked up a couple bales of Kings Mix Royal Gold prior to the shutdown at the grow store. I think it was $16.75 for 3 cu ft, however it is a 30 mile round trip to the store.


Wish my ace was like that......just lost our good farm store too. Like 2 hr round trip to agway. Grow store is kinda far too.....they have a lot but way over priced.


Metasynth said:


> Based on the color of the lenses, those are for LED growers who still use Blurple lights. Those obnoxious purple diodes. The only purpose behind method 7 glasses is to change the spectrum of the light so you can see your plants under "normal" light. It corrects the yellowish tint of HPS lights. If you are just worried about your eyes, any UV rated sunglasses will work.
> 
> Also, Method 7s ARE a scam. I bought a pair of blue lens polarized glasses for less than 5 bucks that literally do the exact same thing, with UV protection and all. I have no doubt that method 7s are great glasses, but they really are just rebranded blue safety glasses. I mean, look at the "Metal Halide" glasses they sell, they are literally just sunglasses with regular grey lenses. Their special "silver coating" is just their way of saying they use polarized lenses...lol.
> 
> ...


You can get good glasses at any weld supply store online or brick and mortar shop..........pretty much anyone has a physical shop to go to they are everywhere.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 29, 2020)

@Laughing Grass

You might wanna contact Mehtod7 and tell them you want the FX instead of the LED+. You use full spectrum LED lights, right? I mean, the light is white, not purple, correct? The "LED+" lenses are for people who use magenta colored LEDs, I think you want the Full Spectrum FX model.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 29, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Nice....hope u ate good


Yes my brother I did and still am . I made the best damn fried okra I’ve ever eaten.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 29, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> @Laughing Grass
> 
> You might wanna contact Mehtod7 and tell them you want the FX instead of the LED+. You use full spectrum LED lights, right? I mean, the light is white, not purple, correct? The "LED+" lenses are for people who use magenta colored LEDs, I think you want the Full Spectrum FX model.



I cancelled that part of the order.  The 939 LEDFX are $143. I've dropped 1k over the past two weeks on lights and materials for the new grow area. I'm gonna stick with my old ray bans and maybe look at this again when I get my first pay cheque.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Have company coming over. Agent orange plant in the jars. Grapefruit bier and shish kabobs yo...


How are you doing, is it still 2020 at your place . Insert an lol. But seriously are you healing up at all?


----------



## raratt (Jun 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I cancelled that part of the order.  The 939 LEDFX are $143. I've dropped over 1k over the past two weeks on lights and materials for the new grow area. I'm gonna stick with my old ray bans and maybe look at this again when I get my first pay cheque.











Oxy/Acetylene Goggles Set, 2 Pc.
 

Amazing deals on this 2Pc Welding Goggle Set at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com





The flip up ones would be good as part of a Halloween costume also...lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> Oxy/Acetylene Goggles Set, 2 Pc.
> 
> 
> Amazing deals on this 2Pc Welding Goggle Set at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.
> ...


They look like steampunk cosplay gear. I find safety googles shaped like that are usually way too big for my face. I'd probably have the same problem with these.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 29, 2020)

Bareback said:


> How are you doing, is it still 2020 at your place . Insert an lol. But seriously are you healing up at all?


Hey buddy, no not healing actually. I’ve got a broken screw, a screw backing out about to come through my skin and several other screws and plates have shifted. Looks like I’ve got to get it all redone 
Thanks for asking


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 29, 2020)

You guys crack me up! 






They have come a long way.....


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jun 29, 2020)

@Laughing Grass check out Lumi glasses. Same protection as the method 7 but they’re around 50 bucks.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> They look like steampunk cosplay gear. I find safety googles shaped like that are usually way too big for my face. I'd probably have the same problem with these.


But you would look so absolutely hawt!!!


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Jun 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Hey buddy, no not healing actually. I’ve got a broken screw, a screw backing out about to come through my skin and several other screws and plates have shifted. Looks like I’ve got to get it all redone
> Thanks for View attachment 4609222View attachment 4609223View attachment 4609224


 I hope you get better. I broke my ankle about 10 years ago, still isn’t 100%. But nothing as bad as your injury. Those pics make me cringe.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Hey buddy, no not healing actually. I’ve got a broken screw, a screw backing out about to come through my skin and several other screws and plates have shifted. Looks like I’ve got to get it all redone
> Thanks for askingView attachment 4609220View attachment 4609221View attachment 4609222View attachment 4609223View attachment 4609224


Omg .... 

I knew things were rough but damn. I’m so sorry .

My wife has a screw loose also......ahh.... ok let me clarify. A screw from her knee replacement is backing out and is about to push through the skin. I would think that they ( the screws ) would stay in place better but I guess not.

It really sucks to hear of the set backs in your recovery. I wish you well....try to maintain your sanity...if possible.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 29, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> @Laughing Grass check out Lumi glasses. Same protection as the method 7 but they’re around 50 bucks.


Same CSA-Z94.3 UV-A, B, C Radiation requirements.......


----------



## Mohican (Jun 29, 2020)

I am checking with Stephen over at HLG to see what they use or recommend.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 29, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Glean the neighbors blueberry bush while out riding with the wife. Good weekend here, hope the week coming goes as well. Please I don't think I need to say it again but I going to. Please take the pandemic serious and wear a mask and practice social distancing! Peace and health to all..!
> 
> View attachment 4608743


Lol ....... robbing the neighbor’s blueberries for the antioxidants...... ingenious health care.....lol.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> My outdoor auto is showing signs of flowering and it's just starting its fifth node lol.
> 
> Maybe I'll get a gram.
> 
> ...


A fat joint in your future I see!


----------



## doublejj (Jun 29, 2020)

Yesterday was one hell of a ride.  The "Murder Mountain" reputation of my grow area continues. Early Sunday morning my first clue something was going on was the Sheriff helicopter circling over and around my farm. I drove out to our locked gate to be greeted by a team of sheriffs with dogs. I could see down the road and there were several other teams as well, apparently in the pre-dawn hrs Sunday Morning they had already set up a command post about 1 mile up the road and had the road blocked. Looked like there must have been several doz Sheriff's with at least 5-6 dogs. They had search warrants for all properties on this road and were searching from house to house or farm to farm (we're all pot farmers out here) looking for a missing trimmigrant  person. They searched all around my farm with a dog and never asked a single question about the pot plants, and left and went down the road. By late afternoon they were finished and were gone. Like i said it was one hella day up in the hills.








| TheUnion.com







www.theunion.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 29, 2020)

Mohican said:


> I am checking with Stephen over at HLG to see what they use or recommend.


I deal with this stuff for some products we produce........https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_vapor_deposition


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> They look like steampunk cosplay gear. I find safety googles shaped like that are usually way too big for my face. I'd probably have the same problem with these.




You could make them work and join the band...


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 29, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> You could make them work and join the band...


Spending 5 minutes smiling isn't so bad.. Thanks @tyler.durden for sharing that..


----------



## Bareback (Jun 29, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Yesterday was one hell of a ride.  The "Murder Mountain" reputation of my grow area continues. Early Sunday morning my first clue something was going on was the Sheriff helicopter circling over and around my farm. I drove out to our locked gate to be greeted by a team of sheriffs with dogs. I could see down the road and there were several other teams as well, apparently in the pre-dawn hrs Sunday Morning they had already set up a command post about 1 mile up the road and had the road blocked. Looked like there must have been several doz Sheriff's with at least 5-6 dogs. They had search warrants for all properties on this road and were searching from house to house or farm to farm (we're all pot farmers out here) looking for a missing trimmigrant  person. They searched all around my farm with a dog and never asked a single question about the pot plants, and left and went down the road. By late afternoon they were finished and were gone. Like i said it was one hella day up in the hills.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh snap!

Do you buy extra underwear for moments like this ?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 29, 2020)

Johnsonville brats, boiled in beer then grilled. 
served with caramelized onions & spicy mustard.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 29, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> @Laughing Grass check out Lumi glasses. Same protection as the method 7 but they’re around 50 bucks.


is this the one? I couldn't find anything for lumi but found these for lumii






LUMii 35-005-090 LUMii Growroom Lenses, : Amazon.ca: Patio, Lawn & Garden


Find products from LUMii at low prices. Shop online for barbecues, mowers, garden tools, generators, snow blowers and more at Amazon.ca



www.amazon.ca







Singlemalt said:


> But you would look so absolutely hawt!!!
> View attachment 4609254


Stempunk would be fun to try and they have cool looking steampunk cosplay masks too.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> is this the one? I couldn't find anything for lumi but found these for lumii
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your hair would get caught in the buckles.... at least mine did.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 29, 2020)

Lasers and molecule deposition are how they will make us able to instantly 3D print anything. 
Like on Star Trek.
We just need the fusion reactors to go on line.


----------



## KK26 (Jun 29, 2020)

I scrogged these up today's except the sorry ass in the middle which I supercrppped it's main stem in half. It's going to have a huge nuckle but it's fine and facing up again now with the help of some dubiously balanced Jenga style bamboos! Dare not even put the fan on, stoned and lazy I guess.

Doing well these I think, just 4 weeks old from seed and strong for so young. 

Al done though and happy that I have accomplished this task.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 29, 2020)

KK26 said:


> I scrogged these up today's except the sorry ass in the middle which I supercrppped it's main stem in half. It's going to have a huge nuckle but it's fine and facing up again now with the help of some dubiously balanced Jenga style bamboos! Dare not even put the fan on, stoned and lazy I guess.
> 
> Doing well these I think, just 4 weeks old from seed and strong for so young.
> 
> ...


If you want our help with your deficiencies you need to take a picture under natural light


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 29, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Your hair would get caught in the buckles.... at least mine did.


ahem.... pics or it didn't happen


----------



## raratt (Jun 29, 2020)

Cleaned and refilled the hummingbird feeders. Made some more dry rub and pulled out the brats from the freezer so I can smoke them with my ham tomorrow. I got lazy last night so the steaks I took out yesterday are dinner tonight. Buds and suds time.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 29, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> Who the fuck are you??? Just asking for a friend
> 
> 
> Well obviously for you too.


And you just went on my ignore list....

Bye...

Oh and btw


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jun 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> is this the one? I couldn't find anything for lumi but found these for lumii
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, those are them. Been using my pair for years and my eyeballs have yet to liquify.

grow store homie told me they’re pretty much the same specs as method 7 just without the big name.

it’s amazing what they do. Takes my orange hps lighting and makes it look light natural sunlight. I couldn’t grow without them. You’ll see things on your plants you wouldn’t notice in the hps/led spectrum.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> is this the one? I couldn't find anything for lumi but found these for lumii
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a mask or a muzzle?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 29, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Is that a mask or a muzzle?


depends on your kink.



Bobby schmeckle said:


> Yes, those are them. Been using my pair for years and my eyeballs have yet to liquify.
> 
> grow store homie told me they’re pretty much the same specs as method 7 just without the big name.
> 
> it’s amazing what they do. Takes my orange hps lighting and makes it look light natural sunlight. I couldn’t grow without them. You’ll see things on your plants you wouldn’t notice in the hps/led spectrum.


Awesome thanks! Uline has them for $39 CAD. that's more inline with my budget.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> depends on your kink.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome thanks! Uline has them for $39 CAD. that's more inline with my budget.


Suddenly growing weed makes me horny


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 29, 2020)

Well sorry I haven't been me and Mrs budmantx just had our 11th wedding anniversary, so we decided to go camping at the lake, we kicked back, laughed and laughed at our story of being together. Later that evening me and sat on the pier had a 12pk together and had some space tomatoes, and laughed some more.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jun 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> depends on your kink.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome thanks! Uline has them for $39 CAD. that's more inline with my budget.


Anytime, my duck-loving canadian friend.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Uline has them for $39 CAD.


minimum quantity 5


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 29, 2020)

KK26 said:


> I scrogged these up today's except the sorry ass in the middle which I supercrppped it's main stem in half. It's going to have a huge nuckle but it's fine and facing up again now with the help of some dubiously balanced Jenga style bamboos! Dare not even put the fan on, stoned and lazy I guess.
> 
> Doing well these I think, just 4 weeks old from seed and strong for so young.
> 
> ...


Does having the open bottles of water? help raise the humidity in your tent?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 29, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Does having the open bottles of water? help raise the humidity in your tent?


U can use that, old school was a wet or damp towel or wash rag....it will do the same..


----------



## lokie (Jun 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> is this the one? I couldn't find anything for lumi but found these for lumii
> 
> 
> 
> ...


US Amazon price.

Price:$16.92 + $19.06 shipping
WTF, shipping is more than the product!











Amazon.com: LUMii 35-005-090 Growroom Lenses Hydroponic Litghing Glasses : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com: LUMii 35-005-090 Growroom Lenses Hydroponic Litghing Glasses : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> minimum quantity 5


Man less than 11 bucks but that's ok....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 29, 2020)

I bought Oakleys once.....I get it LOL


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 29, 2020)

lokie said:


> US Amazon price.
> 
> Price:$16.92 + $19.06 shipping
> WTF, shipping is more than the product!
> ...


cross boarder shopping is never a win with small ticket items.



DarkWeb said:


> Man less than 11 bucks but that's ok....


11 bucks?


----------



## doublejj (Jun 29, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Ohh snap!
> 
> Do you buy extra underwear for moments like this ?


I felt like this today, like I almost died.....now I have a new life


----------



## Mohican (Jun 29, 2020)

_Shōgun_!
That is one of my all time favorite books!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jun 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> minimum quantity 5





https://www.amazon.com/iPower-GLGLSSGREENX2-Hydroponics-Reflection-Protection/dp/B07MDBVLBP/ref=pd_gwm_ci_mcx_mr_hp_m_1?pf_rd_s=blackjack-experiment-1&pf_rd_t=Gateway&pf_rd_i=mobile&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pd_rd_wg=dE10i&pd_rd_r=KKA80RH4N86PJQSTFFW5&pd_rd_w=SkxZT&pf_rd_r=KKA80RH4N86PJQSTFFW5&pf_rd_p=522eb2fb-f61b-45f6-a6a2-bc121e7d69e8&pd_rd_i=B07MDBVLBP


These have great reviews PLUS you get 2 so you and your special lady friend could both wear them while You did naked sex things.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 29, 2020)

Mohican said:


> _Shōgun_!
> That is one of my all time favorite books!


Should ck out the movie, it was real good.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 29, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Does having the open bottles of water? help raise the humidity in your tent?


I just assumed he was collecting urine for a 24 hour creatinine clearance test.


----------



## neosapien (Jun 29, 2020)

I just finished watching DARK. It will go down in history as one of the best sci-fi series of all time. Complete from beginning to end. The finale was fucking out of this world.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 29, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I just finished watching DARK. It will go down in history as one of the best sci-fi series of all time. Complete from beginning to end. The finale was fucking out of this world.


That's it,Netflix is coming on next month.....


----------



## lokie (Jun 29, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I just finished watching DARK. It will go down in history as one of the best sci-fi series of all time. Complete from beginning to end. The finale was fucking out of this world.


Multicultural interaction would be valuable experience for a mod.

a @neosapien modship could project the RIU experience deep into the Asian and EU market.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 29, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Yes, those are them. Been using my pair for years and my eyeballs have yet to liquify.
> 
> grow store homie told me they’re pretty much the same specs as method 7 just without the big name.
> 
> it’s amazing what they do. Takes my orange hps lighting and makes it look light natural sunlight. I couldn’t grow without them. You’ll see things on your plants you wouldn’t notice in the hps/led spectrum.


I just wear cheap sunglasses and a hat with a brim.
My lights put out UV so I don’t spend a lot of time in the grow space.
— edit — 
I’ve got a bad fish grape stomper that’s going to finish soon and she’s a beast! 
Pics later. I’m in bed...


----------



## lokie (Jun 29, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I just wear cheap sunglasses and a hat with a brim.
> My lights put out UV so I don’t spend a lot of time in the grow space.
> — edit —
> I’ve got a bad fish grape stomper that’s going to finish soon and she’s a beast!
> Pics later. I’m in bed...


How dark are the lenses?


----------



## sarahJane211 (Jun 29, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I just finished watching DARK. It will go down in history as one of the best sci-fi series of all time. Complete from beginning to end. The finale was fucking out of this world.


I finished season 1 this morning.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Jun 29, 2020)

lokie said:


> Multicultural interaction would be valuable experience for a mod.
> a @neosapien modship could project the RIU experience deep into the Asian and EU market.


Dark is German.
It would only count as 'multicultural' for you if you aren't white.

For Asian you'd need to watch 'Grisse' or 'The Bridge'.


----------



## lokie (Jun 29, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> Dark is German.
> It would only count as 'multicultural' for you if you aren't white.
> 
> For Asian you'd need to watch 'Grisse' or 'The Bridge'.


Porking Asians and German porn are not to be taken lightly.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2020)

My bluelab ppm meter started going weird on me last week... consistently reading 305 ppm when it wasn't dipped in water. I replaced the batteries and calibrated but it never would read 0ppm.  warranty is only one year and I had it for 18 months. I ordered an Apera smart tds/ph meter and it arrived today. This thing is so cool, one meter that does it all and it hooks up to your phone via bluetooth and saves all your readings to log. It even walks you through the calibration process step by step on your phone... Totally idiot proof.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 30, 2020)

I want one...I'm tired of using cheapos....I always use 2 of them for a double reading to make sure I'm on....and I need to splurge and buy a better monitor unit for the aero tank. 

OK, I just looked at the price, and I don't want one near so much any more


----------



## Bareback (Jun 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> My bluelab ppm meter started going weird on me last week... consistently reading 305 ppm when it wasn't dipped in water. I replaced the batteries and calibrated but it never would read 0ppm.  warranty is only one year and I had it for 18 months. I ordered an Apera smart tds/ph meter and it arrived today. This thing is so cool, one meter that does it all and it hooks up to your phone via bluetooth and saves all your readings to log. It even walks you through the calibration process step by step on your phone... Totally idiot proof.
> 
> View attachment 4609959


Mine is similar to that..... be careful with the tip. I’ve broke two so for. It works great except when the tip is broke.....so I am very careful when putting the tip in now


----------



## manfredo (Jun 30, 2020)

I'm trying to organize my garage, and then later mix up a batch of super soil. I went back to Agway and bought 4 more bags of the cheaper Coast of Maine soil, so I have 8 bags total and I'll use that as my base, and then amend it. This should have a little more kick than my normal SS made with Promix. Plus nice warm weather to cook it. 

Super humid/muggy here today, but only like 75F.....I just checked 72F with 69% humidity. Good sweating weather!!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Mine is similar to that..... be careful with the tip. I’ve broke two so for. It works great except when the tip is broke.....so I am very careful when putting the tip in now


Spare that tip with the right lube


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 30, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I want one...I'm tired of using cheapos....I always use 2 of them for a double reading to make sure I'm on....and I need to splurge and buy a better monitor unit for the aero tank.
> 
> OK, I just looked at the price, and I don't want one near so much any more


I've been using an inexpensive PPM meter for years w/zero problems.

Cheap PH meters are another story. The one I've got now is getting a little wacky and refuses to re-calibrate. 
They seem to last about one year before acting up. 

Lately I've just been letting PH swing from low to high without making any adjustments. (feed, water, water, repeat)


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've been using an inexpensive PPM meter for years w/zero problems.
> 
> Cheap PH meters are another story. The one I've got now is getting a little wacky and refuses to re-calibrate.
> They seem to last about one year before acting up.
> ...


I find the meter to be indispensable.

I used to be an Oakton loyalist. But a few years ago Annie turned me onto the Bluelab meter. Half the price, mine is working despite very sporadic care after 4 years, and the dead-easy calibration procedure puts the cherry on top.

I had the chance to try a kilobuck ISFET (ion-specific field effect transistor) meter. Cool-sounding material science prattle = win, no?
The device was just as unstable on calibration as the usual glass bulb type. Insult to injury: and just as slow to equilibrate.

This is tech on a level with the daguerrotype. There must be a big barrier between good tech and what we have now ...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 30, 2020)

lokie said:


> How dark are the lenses?


The lenses are a smokey gray, not too dark. 

I never pay more than $20 for sunglasses because I've lost & damaged countless pairs over the years. 

The fishing department @ Wal-mart is one of the best places to buy quality polarized sunglasses at a very good price. 
(Roland Martin calls them "polaroid", but he's fucking stupid.  )


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> The lenses are a smokey gray, not too dark.
> 
> I never pay more than $20 for sunglasses because I've lost & damaged countless pairs over the years.
> 
> ...


In the 70s the Polaroid brand was applied to polarized-lens sunglasses.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 30, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> In the 70s the Polaroid brand was applied to polarized-lens sunglasses.


At the time he was actually hocking his own brand of _polarized_ glasses -- and called them polaroid (a competing brand). 
I bet he still does it...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> At the time he was actually hocking his own brand of _polarized_ glasses -- and called them polaroid (a competing brand).
> I bet he still does it...


So he was hemorrhized ... ?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I want one...I'm tired of using cheapos....I always use 2 of them for a double reading to make sure I'm on....and I need to splurge and buy a better monitor unit for the aero tank.
> 
> OK, I just looked at the price, and I don't want one near so much any more


I bought the cheapo $20 amazon ph and tds meters and found they were often giving inconsistent readings. Then I bought the bluelab combo kit with the ph and tds meter. The ph meter still works great but I didn't want to spend another $150 on a tds meter to have it only last a year and a half. This one only cost a little more than the combo kit.



Bareback said:


> Mine is similar to that..... be careful with the tip. I’ve broke two so for. It works great except when the tip is broke.....so I am very careful when putting the tip in now


I'm going to keep it in the case with the lid on. You can buy replacement tips for $70



cannabineer said:


> Spare that tip with the right lube


It came with a little bottle of that stuff.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 30, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Spare that tip with the right lube


I use a glass measuring cup and was careless with the tip , striking it on the rim . The second time it simply slipped from my hand and struck a clay pebble.....damn the luck . Now I a plastic cup ...... and I’m in soil again so I simply quit ph’ing after getting very similar readings for several years from my tap r.o. .

But just in case I do want to get some of that stuff..... where should I look ?


----------



## Bareback (Jun 30, 2020)

Never mind I found it.

Phyto tech lads even has the same stock photo .


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I use a glass measuring cup and was careless with the tip , striking it on the rim . The second time it simply slipped from my hand and struck a clay pebble.....damn the luck . Now I a plastic cup ...... and I’m in soil again so I simply quit ph’ing after getting very similar readings for several years from my tap r.o. .
> 
> But just in case I do want to get some of that stuff..... where should I look ?


I found this but it’s expensive.





__





Amazon.com: LabChem LC187951 Potassium Chloride, 3.0M (3.0N), 500 mL Volume : Industrial & Scientific


Amazon.com: LabChem LC187951 Potassium Chloride, 3.0M (3.0N), 500 mL Volume : Industrial & Scientific



www.amazon.com





I’d buy some of the solid salt and make my own 3.0M solution.

Dissolve 224 grams of KCl to a final volume of 1 liter.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 30, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Mine is similar to that..... be careful with the tip. I’ve broke two so for. It works great except when the tip is broke.....so I am very careful when putting the tip in now


Just the tip?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 30, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Just the tip?


It was bulbous


----------



## lokie (Jun 30, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've been using an inexpensive PPM meter for years w/zero problems.
> 
> Cheap PH meters are another story. The one I've got now is getting a little wacky and refuses to re-calibrate.
> They seem to last about one year before acting up.
> ...





Bareback said:


> I use a glass measuring cup and was careless with the tip , striking it on the rim . The second time it simply slipped from my hand and struck a clay pebble.....damn the luck . Now I a plastic cup ...... and I’m in soil again so I simply quit ph’ing after getting very similar readings for several years from my tap r.o. .
> 
> But just in case I do want to get some of that stuff..... where should I look ?


Since starting my new lab I have taken no measures. PH nor TDS.

Just organic mix, well water and calmag. I can see the PH runs a bit low as symptoms of Molybdenum deficiency show up depending on the strain.

The symptoms are very slight. They have little effect on the outcome at harvest so I let it go instead of
jumping through more hoops.

3 harvest and near 4 lb later and Power Kush and Bubba Kush are the only strains that have shown this deficiency.

I'm pretty sure my customer is not bent about it so I'll just keep it simple.






KIS.


----------



## KK26 (Jun 30, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> If you want our help with your deficiencies you need to take a picture under natural light


 Deficiencies? 

Is there any because I didn't notice.


----------



## KK26 (Jun 30, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Does having the open bottles of water? help raise the humidity in your tent?


Makes no difference that I've noticed. 

It's not there for RH, it's water for them which is sat 24hrs at least before I give it to them but also it's a good place to keep it so to get to pot level temps.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 30, 2020)

KK26 said:


> Makes no difference that I've noticed.
> 
> It's not there for RH, it's water for them which is sat 24hrs at least before I give it to them but also it's a good place to keep it so to get to pot level temps.


Was wondering, I do the same thing but keep it in a tote so if I'm toasted and knock them over its contained in something. Speaking of humidity I made this a moment ago hoping to raise my humidity without having to buy anything else..


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 30, 2020)

Anybody want to buy 10 acres with a 2000sqft shop(turnkey grow) and plans for a 2350sqft house?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 30, 2020)

What in the god damn fuck


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 30, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Anybody want to buy 10 acres with a 2000sqft shop(turnkey grow) and plans for a 2350sqft house?
> View attachment 4610494


is this a new fire?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> is this a new fire?


Yeah. There was another fire earlier and a fire yesterday. All pretty close.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 30, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Anybody want to buy 10 acres with a 2000sqft shop(turnkey grow) and plans for a 2350sqft house?
> View attachment 4610494


Holy shit dude....hope the got it under control....


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 30, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Holy shit dude....hope the got it under control....


They do. Thanks man. That pic was a couple/few hrs ago. Got WAYY bigger but is under control. Looks like at least


----------



## manfredo (Jun 30, 2020)

That sounds crazy,,,,Like maybe there's a meth head arsonist in the neighborhood trying to scare everyone out. 3 fires in a week....They will be investigating!


----------



## doublejj (Jun 30, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah. There was another fire earlier and a fire yesterday. All pretty close.


wanna trade for a team of sheriffs with helicopter & dogs?....


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 30, 2020)

doublejj said:


> wanna trade for a team of sheriffs with helicopter & dogs?....


Fuck the sheriffs bro. And fuck our local PD.
I love CAL FIRE though. They’re fucking bad ass


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 30, 2020)

doublejj said:


> wanna trade for a team of sheriffs with helicopter & dogs?....


No, hey bro.
If i told you that about a month after the camp fire i ran into our sheriff and thanked him(crying) when i ran into him at the health department when i had to go there. Would you think i was a pussy.
I did. And this man REALLY helped keep us all sane during the fire.

^^^^an actual leader.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 30, 2020)

Fuck all other police though


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 30, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> No, hey bro.
> If i told you that about a month after the camp fire i ran into our sheriff and thanked him(crying) when i ran into him at the health department when i had to go there. Would you think i was a pussy.
> I did. And this man REALLY helped keep us all sane during the fire.
> View attachment 4610527
> ^^^^an actual leader.


Sorta blows the "All cops are pigs" theory out the window.
+ to you and this man my friend.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 30, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> No, hey bro.
> If i told you that about a month after the camp fire i ran into our sheriff and thanked him(crying) when i ran into him at the health department when i had to go there. Would you think i was a pussy.
> I did. And this man REALLY helped keep us all sane during the fire.
> View attachment 4610527
> ^^^^an actual leader.


I've had enough of our sheriff's for awhile....I hope.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 30, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Sorta blows the "All cops are pigs" theory out the window.
> + to you and this man my friend.


He was so helpfull during our crisis. Every day updates and everything. Knew how to help us all with his words. Solid guy. That’s for sure


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 30, 2020)

I bet that if Sheriff Honea was there walking the charred remains of our town with trump, gov Brown and Newsom, when Trump talked all that shit,
I bet Honea would have beat the fucking shit out of trump.
Most of you prob don’t know what i’m talking about but there was like 1700 people missing, fire just happened and dickhead was talking shit like we need to rake our forest floors. Left the state and tweeted about taking federal funding away from California.
can’t even make that shit up


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 30, 2020)

President of Finland came right out and said he NEVER said that


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 30, 2020)

We have a mobile vet coming out tomorrow to put down Rex’s brother Giacomo. Giacomo hates going to the Vet just like their sister Bella. So we are going to spare him from going through that. Pretty fucked if that was his last moments. We’re fucking devastated. I just sent over half of my ribeye steak for him.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> We have a mobile vet coming out tomorrow to put down Rex’s brother Giacomo. Giacomo hates going to the Vet just like their sister Bella. So we are going to spare him from going through that. Pretty fucked if that was his last moments. We’re fucking devastated. I just sent over half of my ribeye steak for him.


Oh no Aero that is awful. I am so very sorry.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 30, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah. There was another fire earlier and a fire yesterday. All pretty close.


You really need to find a better way to control rattlesnakes.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 30, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> We have a mobile vet coming out tomorrow to put down Rex’s brother Giacomo. Giacomo hates going to the Vet just like their sister Bella. So we are going to spare him from going through that. Pretty fucked if that was his last moments. We’re fucking devastated. I just sent over half of my ribeye steak for him.


I'm sorry man - that's the worst.
We've had the vet over for the same reason in the past - kept him at home so he knows where he's at & just cuddle.

Fkn eye's are leakin just thinking about doing it again.

Again - Sorry man. PM . . . I'll be here.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 30, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm sorry man - that's the worst.
> We've had the vet over for the same reason in the past - kept him at home so he knows where he's at & just cuddle.
> 
> Fkn eye's are leakin just thinking about doing it again.
> ...


I'm not crying, you're crying...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 30, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I'm not crying, you're crying...


Done it too many times.
It's never any easier.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 30, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Done it too many times.
> It's never any easier.


I had to give up owning dogs.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 30, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I had to give up owning dogs.....


I can't stand saying goodby to them when the time comes, and then again I love their company more than most human contact.

My worst fear is their abandonment should I pass before they do.
I suspect that's why you often hear of pets being the beneficiary of someones estate.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 30, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I can't stand saying goodby to them when the time comes, and then again I love their company more than most human contact.
> 
> My worst fear is their abandonment should I pass before they do.
> I suspect that's why you often hear of pets being the beneficiary of someones estate.


Holding my last dog in my arms till she was gone triggered the worst PTDS I ever had and put me down for 3 days....and scared me. Survivors guilt is no joke.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 30, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Holding my last dog in my arms till she was gone triggered the worst PTDS I ever had and put me down for 3 days....and scared me. Survivors guilt is no joke.


I'm sorry JJ - I should not have brought it up.

I feel you though my friend.
Fair winds & following seas.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 30, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm sorry JJ - I should not have brought it up.
> 
> I feel you though my friend.
> Fair winds & following seas.


I usually don't comment when people post about loosing a pet...I cannot find the words


----------



## doublejj (Jun 30, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I usually don't comment when people post about loosing a pet...I cannot find the words


Being a medic in Vietnam really screwed me up.....i can hide it most of the time. But there's a monster living under my bed.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> My outdoor auto is showing signs of flowering and it's just starting its fifth node lol.
> 
> Maybe I'll get a gram.
> 
> ...


I say you get 6'-8"


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 30, 2020)

Holy shit! I worked on a fucking sewer line today. Perspective being offered the day was good. You got a disc attachment for little blue Aero?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 1, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Holy shit! I worked on a fucking sewer line today. Perspective being offered the day was good. You got a disc attachment for little blue Aero?


No and not sure what I will do. Discing would be nice though.
there’s rock outcropping running through all the places i would love to disc. Wouldn’t be pretty. guaranteed it would go through some. My closest neighbor told me that the people who had a house on this property before(burned down. I’ll explain later) kept it mowed you just gotta find the rock at first and stay on it. That’s most likely what i’ll do. That and sprinklers keeping shit green around the house and shop.
This property had a tripple wide on it that burned down like 15 yrs ago. Saved me shit loads of money because i’m “replacing” a house. Don’t have to pay expensive fees, and there’s a great well and septic and power already ran here.
The poor lady. She lived out here for like 10 yrs with no power from the power company. Did what she had to and when she had to with a diesel generator.
my neighbor paid to have power brought out here. In less than a week of having power the house burned down. Some sort of electrical fire. Fucked up.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 1, 2020)

@Aeroknow wow dude just fucking wow. You’re dealing with so much shit at one time and the hits just keep on piling up. I’m soooo heartbroken to see the pics and to hear the news , I don’t know what to say, nothing really helps but know this....... I love you bro and I hope things turn around soon.....


----------



## Bareback (Jul 1, 2020)

I wanted to update my little experiment with cloning blueberries and plums. I went with a bunch in a humidity dome with clone x gel and they seem to be doing well. I also put some in nursery pots using the gel and two different rooting powders but none of them look great especially they plums they look terrible. 
And a bunch of tomatoes plants that need up potted or given away.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 1, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Being a medic in Vietnam really screwed me up.....i can hide it most of the time. But there's a monster living under my bed.






hang in there


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 1, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I wanted to update my little experiment with cloning blueberries and plums. I went with a bunch in a humidity dome with clone x gel and they seem to be doing well. I also put some in nursery pots using the gel and two different rooting powders but none of them look great especially they plums they look terrible. View attachment 4610979
> And a bunch of tomatoes plants that need up potted or given away.


i wish we were neighbors. you have so many things there i would like to grow.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 1, 2020)

OMG...Was supposed to have a tenant move out yesterday, so I stopped by this a.m. to see the damages. 2 guys and I don't think they cleaned all year. It's super disgusting, and I think he was still in there sleeping....I didn't bother to open the bedroom door and find out! I just texted him saying "WTF?????" He was "like dude, chill...The place will be immaculate by tonight"...After I stopped laughing, I said "I hope you have a crew coming to help!" It would take 3-4 pro's. 

That's what security deposits are for though. I normally clean them myself, but if they are a pigsty I have a crew come do it and charge whatever they want. 

Last year was a similar event on this same unit....ugh.

Time for a burger on the grill for lunch!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 1, 2020)

manfredo said:


> OMG...Was supposed to have a tenant move out yesterday, so I stopped by this a.m. to see the damages. 2 guys and I don't think they cleaned all year. It's super disgusting, and I think he was still in there sleeping....I didn't bother to open the bedroom door and find out! I just texted him saying "WTF?????" He was "like dude, chill...The place will be immaculate by tonight"...After I stopped laughing, I said "I hope you have a crew coming to help!" It would take 3-4 pro's.
> 
> That's what security deposits are for though. I normally clean them myself, but if they are a pigsty I have a crew come do it and charge whatever they want.
> 
> ...


Yeah some are just a pita!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 1, 2020)

I'm enjoying some crackers with cream cheese and homemade strawberry jalapeño jam I made the other day. Stuff is addicting!


----------



## Bareback (Jul 1, 2020)

dannyboy602 said:


> i wish we were neighbors. you have so many things there i would like to grow.


Here in the land of heat and humidity things grow well until the rain stops and then the earth becomes a brick.

I could use a neighbor like you it would be fun to have someone else to share the work and rewards but instead I just have people wanting me to give away all my veggies and I do give a lot away but where the hell are those people when it’s time to plow or hoe and nobody is buying seeds or fertilizer or helping the compost lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 1, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Here in the land of heat and humidity things grow well until the rain stops and then the earth becomes a brick.
> 
> I could use a neighbor like you it would be fun to have someone else to share the work and rewards but instead I just have people wanting me to give away all my veggies and I do give a lot away but where the hell are those people when it’s time to plow or hoe and nobody is buying seeds or fertilizer or helping the compost lol.


$10 a plant


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 1, 2020)

Ran some new sprinkler wire, running a new sprinkler line.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 1, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> $10 a plant


Nah I’d happily give one or two to anyone that wanted it . I have thirteen tomatoes plants in garden already. The blueberries and plums are just an experiment to see if I can do it and which method works best. I’ve watched some yt vids and not many people recommend doing with these methods so I wanted to try.

On a side note the soil in the pots is from my compost with a few amendments like the perlite. It’s by far my biggest investment in plants.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 1, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Nah I’d happily give one or two to anyone that wanted it . I have thirteen tomatoes plants in garden already. The blueberries and plums are just an experiment to see if I can do it and which method works best. I’ve watched some yt vids and not many people recommend doing with these methods so I wanted to try.
> 
> On a side note the soil in the pots is from my compost with a few amendments like the perlite. It’s by far my biggest investment in plants.


I get it we usually give away a bunch too......I always start to many  best compost I had was something I cooked up a few years ago.......had lots of crab and lobster in it along with the chicken coop crap and the usual. I'd like to have another boil this summer. Damn now I'm hungry!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 1, 2020)

I scheduled a haircut for Friday.


----------



## raratt (Jul 1, 2020)

Road trip to pick up Papa Murphy's pizza for dinner and swing by the daughters house to pick up some tank tops she bought for the wife, and some blackberries that are ripe now. 
My freakin windshield washer is on the fritz, going to be a PITA to fix whatever the problem is with all the beauty panels and shit. Not sure what the problem is yet...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> Road trip to pick up Papa Murphy's pizza for dinner and swing by the daughters house to pick up some tank tops she bought for the wife, and some blackberries that are ripe now.
> My freakin windshield washer is on the fritz, going to be a PITA to fix whatever the problem is with all the beauty panels and shit. Not sure what the problem is yet...


Damn you got blackberries already! 

Maybe just a clogged spritzer lol or ya need fluid!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 1, 2020)

manfredo said:


> OMG...Was supposed to have a tenant move out yesterday, so I stopped by this a.m. to see the damages. 2 guys and I don't think they cleaned all year. It's super disgusting, and I think he was still in there sleeping....I didn't bother to open the bedroom door and find out! I just texted him saying "WTF?????" He was "like dude, chill...The place will be immaculate by tonight"...After I stopped laughing, I said "I hope you have a crew coming to help!" It would take 3-4 pro's.


I was recently looking into investing on a foreclosure house but I was told that there were no pictures of the interior - AND - I would be responsible for evicting the occupants (from 4K miles away). I ran from that deal like a cat dipped in the bathtub.



Bareback said:


> ~Snip~ I just have people wanting me to give away all my veggies and I do give a lot away but where the hell are those people when it’s time to plow or hoe and nobody is buying seeds or fertilizer or helping the compost lol.


Same with weed here - friends are all; "well you grow it, so it's free".
WTF is wrong with people?


----------



## lokie (Jul 1, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was recently looking into investing on a foreclosure house but I was told that there were no pictures of the interior - AND - I would be responsible for evicting the occupants (from 4K miles away). I ran from that deal like a cat dipped in the bathtub.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My stepson offers a gratuity when we make a deal.
I turn it down. 

He usually brings something to the table. Wax, oil, mushroom tincture. Never know what he will show up with.
The last time he asked I told him, Just be good to your mom. That's all I'm looking for.
He smiled and said "No problem. You know I'm a mamas boy."

And he is. They have a good relationship and he does help her often.


----------



## raratt (Jul 1, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Maybe just a clogged spritzer lol or ya need fluid!


It has a level indicator for fluid, and I just filled it. The one that was working seems to be putting out less fluid than before, once I get the underhood panel off I'll be able to figure out if it is the pump or not. I tried cleaning the nozzle with a needle already.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 1, 2020)

lokie said:


> My stepson offers a gratuity when we make a deal.
> I turn it down.
> 
> He usually brings something to the table. Wax, oil, mushroom tincture. Never know what he will show up with.
> ...


I made my sister buy me a gallon of calmag and flora micro and look after my garden while I was on vacation.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> It has a level indicator for fluid, and I just filled it. The one that was working seems to be putting out less fluid than before, once I get the underhood panel off I'll be able to figure out if it is the pump or not. I tried cleaning the nozzle with a needle already.


GRRRRRRRR oh wait that's a GTO thing.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I made my sister buy me a gallon of calmag and flora micro and look after my garden while I was on vacation.


Shit's not free!!!


----------



## raratt (Jul 1, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> GRRRRRRRR oh wait that's a GTO thing.


I didn't pull the trigger on a Hellcat, I know how much tires and tickets cost.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 1, 2020)

Same with weed here - friends are all; "well you grow it, so it's free".
WTF is wrong with people?
[/QUOTE]

What’s up with that.....lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> I didn't pull the trigger on a Hellcat, I know how much tires and tickets cost.


The expense of a fun car.......well that and gas!


----------



## raratt (Jul 1, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> The expense of a fun car.......well that and gas!


My Challenger gets 24 mpg highway, the whole multi displacement thingy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> My Challenger gets 24 mpg highway, the whole multi displacement thingy.


Yeah sure my Subaru was supposed to get good mileage too..........but that blowoff valve sounded really cool! Miss that car.


----------



## B_the_s (Jul 1, 2020)

Smoked some high CBD strain, and some medium THC heavy indica, and had some beer, and barbecued chicken thighs, and vaped some Froot Loops in a disposable vape I got from Lit, did a final cleaning and officially opened the pool, and swam, dove and floated, and did it all with wifey.

Happy Canada Day everyone!
and
Happy Cannabis Day too!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> My Challenger gets 24 mpg highway, the whole multi displacement thingy.


My Honda Fit gets about 50 mpg in the flat desert, the whole no-displacement thingy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 1, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> My Honda Fit gets about 50 mpg in the flat desert, the whole no-displacement thingy.


I hear VW gets even better mileage........


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 1, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I hear VW gets even better mileage........


Certainly to hear them tell it ...


----------



## Mohican (Jul 1, 2020)

My Prius gets 50 MPG and I drove it home at 100 mph when I drove home from JJ's BBQ.
Toyota makes some amazing cars!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 1, 2020)

I had a 5.0 mustang that got 60 mpg..............AAA took it 50.....I miss that car


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 1, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I hear VW gets even better mileage........


Diesel only can get that, earlier models were higher and you convert them to save ya money on fuel. Pretty weird smelling French fries from a car.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 1, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Diesel only can get that, earlier models were higher and you convert them to save ya money on fuel. Pretty weird smelling French fries from a car.











VW Group settles lawsuit surrounding alleged fuel economy overstatement


The settlement is worth a total of $96.5 million and owners will receive payments based on length of ownership.




www.cnet.com


----------



## B_the_s (Jul 1, 2020)

Mohican said:


> My Prius gets 50 MPG and I drove it home at 100 mph when I drove home from JJ's BBQ.
> Toyota makes some amazing cars!


They also make the V8 Tundra. Mine burns 16.8L/100kms. lmfao Canada is awesome.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 1, 2020)

Actual image of @Aeroknow bringing fire to humans after stealing it from the Gods....Back when he still went by Prometheus.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 1, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> VW Group settles lawsuit surrounding alleged fuel economy overstatement
> 
> 
> The settlement is worth a total of $96.5 million and owners will receive payments based on length of ownership.
> ...


Yeah I know, there was another even earlier than that with the epa...and the European union


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 1, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Yeah I know, there was another even earlier than that with the epa...and the European union


No shit guess I missed that or clumped it all together. When was that?


----------



## raratt (Jul 1, 2020)

Ate the first peach off my tree today and I have learned a valuable lesson about how much water it needs. The peaches are about half as big as usual from my water conservation, still taste great though. Now I need to get to them prior to the birds taking their share. Wife's pineapple is doing OK, her wisteria is blooming again, and the Boonie peppers look good.

Smoked the ham and brats last night. Buds and suds time.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 1, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> No shit guess I missed that or clumped it all together. When was that?


Think 02 or 03, kinda when the went to computer injection diesel from manual injection...they got popped....


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 1, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> No and not sure what I will do. Discing would be nice though.
> there’s rock outcropping running through all the places i would love to disc. Wouldn’t be pretty. guaranteed it would go through some. My closest neighbor told me that the people who had a house on this property before(burned down. I’ll explain later) kept it mowed you just gotta find the rock at first and stay on it. That’s most likely what i’ll do. That and sprinklers keeping shit green around the house and shop.
> This property had a tripple wide on it that burned down like 15 yrs ago. Saved me shit loads of money because i’m “replacing” a house. Don’t have to pay expensive fees, and there’s a great well and septic and power already ran here.
> The poor lady. She lived out here for like 10 yrs with no power from the power company. Did what she had to and when she had to with a diesel generator.
> my neighbor paid to have power brought out here. In less than a week of having power the house burned down. Some sort of electrical fire. Fucked up.


Cistern(s).
My guess is the regulatory authority that is California has something to say about that.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 1, 2020)

Tundra 1794 Edition:


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 1, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Tundra 1794 Edition:
> 
> View attachment 4611693


I know someone that has one in that edition. Damn nice truck!


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 1, 2020)

Its no cybertruck but its my truck. Replaces a lifted 2dr tahoe with +210K. 

I don't get it what's with the step?


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 1, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I know someone that has one in that edition. Damn nice truck!


Too nice. Its not a truck, like the cybertruck isn't a truck. Not sayin I wont take one though.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 1, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Its no cybertruck but its my truck. Replaces a lifted 2dr tahoe with +210K.
> View attachment 4611699
> I don't get it what's with the step?
> View attachment 4611704


Those duratracks are some good rubber. I've run a few sets of them. Good all around tire especially in the snow. Gettin another set of them soon for another jeep....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 1, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Those duratracks are some good rubber. I've run a few sets of them. Good all around tire especially in the snow. Gettin another set of them soon for another jeep....


Gotta rotate them or they get loud.....otherwise one of my favorite tires.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 1, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Its no cybertruck but its my truck. Replaces a lifted 2dr tahoe with +210K.
> View attachment 4611699
> I don't get it what's with the step?
> View attachment 4611704


Can't be a "trail boss" with running boards. 
Just sayin'.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 1, 2020)

I dug out my electric ice cream maker, and picked up a quart of whipping cream today....Going to try my hand at some home made ice cream here soon. I haven't made any in probably a decade! And now I remember why....whipping cream is $6 a quart! Hopefully the final product will be as good as I remember. I also remember making it at my grandparents as a kid, by hand, and that the best!

Ribs and hot dogs on the grill tonight. Baked brain cells all day again too....flew the drone, rode the bike 6 miles. I think I'll be good at this retirement crap. 

A few hip flexor stretches and a few minutes of inversion and this old man is done for the day!! My lower back has been incredibly tender for months now. Time for more poking and prodding I suppose....and not the good kind


----------



## Bareback (Jul 2, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I dug out my electric ice cream maker, and picked up a quart of whipping cream today....Going to try my hand at some home made ice cream here soon. I haven't made any in probably a decade! And now I remember why....whipping cream is $6 a quart! Hopefully the final product will be as good as I remember. I also remember making it at my grandparents as a kid, by hand, and that the best!
> 
> Ribs and hot dogs on the grill tonight. Baked brain cells all day again too....flew the drone, rode the bike 6 miles. I think I'll be good at this retirement crap.
> 
> A few hip flexor stretches and a few minutes of inversion and this old man is done for the day!! My lower back has been incredibly tender for months now. Time for more poking and prodding I suppose....and not the good kind


Have you tried cal/mag 






epsom salt soaking bath .....it can’t hurt . Plus I use a tens unit. Back pain sucks.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 2, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Those duratracks are some good rubber. I've run a few sets of them. Good all around tire especially in the snow. Gettin another set of them soon for another jeep....


yup. Got them on both my trucks. I think i’m on my 4th set on my silverado. Lots of off road and pavement. Longest lasting tires i’ve had on the truck. I always lag rotating so I end up with two that need to be replaced at a time  except that last time on the silverado I punctured the side wall of one of the “newer” two and figured I’d start all over with 4 of them.


It’s fucked up that I have a ford truck being a Chevy nut. Don’t give me shit. I needed something to pull my new house around with.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 2, 2020)

Didn't throw my coffee cup at the TV listening to our so called leader talk out his ass!!!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 2, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Didn't throw my coffee cup at the TV listening to our so called leader talk out his ass!!!


I'm listening to that stoopid fuck right now. I must be a glutton 

SH420


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 2, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'm listening to that stoopid fuck right now. I must be a glutton
> 
> SH420


Hate being angry first thing in the morning. His mouth opens and nothing but shit falls out. Who the fuck listens to this shitbag??


----------



## lokie (Jul 2, 2020)

This way to blood pumping morning Adrenalin.






Politics


News and politics



www.rollitup.org


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 2, 2020)

lokie said:


> This way to blood pumping morning Adrenalin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't do it. Sitting in my Zen garden trying to forget.


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 2, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> yup. Got them on both my trucks. I think i’m on my 4th set on my silverado. Lots of off road and pavement. Longest lasting tires i’ve had on the truck. I always lag rotating so I end up with two that need to be replaced at a time  except that last time on the silverado I punctured the side wall of one of the “newer” two and figured I’d start all over with 4 of them.
> View attachment 4612074
> View attachment 4612077
> It’s fucked up that I have a ford truck being a Chevy nut. Don’t give me shit. I needed something to pull my new house around with.


I like the new front end too, but taking a bit far are ya?
Looking for rock sliders and a bed organizer/storage/slide-out, truck is new to me not new can't fully justify the expense of off roading this nit shur as hell can't see myself buying a new truck for this purpose. Nice thing about the factory lift is it dosent really drop the front axle so I think I have more clearace than someone with a 4in lift. Waiting for a hot day to take all the badging off, might require cutting the fancy new grill though.[/QUOTE]


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 2, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> yup. Got them on both my trucks. I think i’m on my 4th set on my silverado. Lots of off road and pavement. Longest lasting tires i’ve had on the truck. I always lag rotating so I end up with two that need to be replaced at a time  except that last time on the silverado I punctured the side wall of one of the “newer” two and figured I’d start all over with 4 of them.
> View attachment 4612074
> View attachment 4612077
> It’s fucked up that I have a ford truck being a Chevy nut. Don’t give me shit. I needed something to pull my new house around with.


Found on road dead? Fix or repair daily?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 2, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> I like the new front end too, but taking a bit far are ya?
> Looking for rock sliders and a bed organizer/storage/slide-out, truck is new to me not new can't fully justify the expense of off roading this nit shur as hell can't see myself buying a new truck for this purpose. Nice thing about the factory lift is it dosent really drop the front axle so I think I have more clearace than someone with a 4in lift. Waiting for a hot day to take all the badging off, might require cutting the fancy new grill though.



Get some cardboard out and make some templates......good beginner welding project if you don't know how.

I've built a bunch of offroaders over the years. Current toy is a XJ with long arms on it....thinking about 4 linking the rear. It already flexes like crazy but the 4 link would be cool and pretty much was part of the original plan for it. Kids are finally big enough to do some more serious off roading. Fire roads are fun to get you out there but I need to put my tires up on some rocks.


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 2, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Get some cardboard out and make some templates......good beginner welding project if you don't know how.
> 
> I've built a bunch of offroaders over the years. Current toy is a XJ with long arms on it....thinking about 4 linking the rear. It already flexes like crazy but the 4 link would be cool and pretty much was part of the original plan for it. Kids are finally big enough to do some more serious off roading. Fire roads are fun to get you out there but I need to put my tires up on some rocks.


I do "need" a welder, write the justification I'll see if I can get it through committee, note new truck just approved.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 2, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> I do "need" a welder, write the justification I'll see if I can get it through committee, note new truck just approved.


I can't help with committee approval, but anything else I can


----------



## raratt (Jul 2, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I've built a bunch of offroaders over the years.


Want another project? I have a 71 FJ-40, lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> Want another project? I have a 71 FJ-40, lol.


Nope! I've been cutting back my habit. You know what JEEP stands for right? Just Empty Every Pocket! 

I've had a few toyotas.......love the pickups and the 22R can't kill 'em......


----------



## manfredo (Jul 2, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Found on road dead? Fix or repair daily?


For Old Retired Drivers....like me!! lol. I unfortunately own a F150!! I will say it's comfortable to drive.


----------



## raratt (Jul 2, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> 22R


This one has a SBC and a turbo 350 with an NP-205 xfer case.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> This one has a SBC and a turbo 350 with an NP-205 xfer case.


Is it in nice shape?


----------



## raratt (Jul 2, 2020)

Yup, not running because the gas tank they put in has a crack in it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> Yup, not running because the gas tank they put in has a crack in it.


That's got potential! Wife would kill me or take it......I like the green


----------



## raratt (Jul 2, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> That's got potential! Wife would kill me or take it......I like the green


Shakle reversal, saginaw power steering, 4" body lift, hard top and doors...lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> Shakle reversal, saginaw power steering, 4" body lift, hard top and doors...lol.


LOL nope! Haha I was wondering about the top........last fj I looked at was Swiss cheese. Ya gota get that bad boy on the trail.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 2, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Found on road dead? Fix or repair daily?


Exactly!


----------



## raratt (Jul 2, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL nope! Haha I was wondering about the top........last fj I looked at was Swiss cheese. Ya gota get that bad boy on the trail.


I have my truck for that, I had 3 FJ's at one time. One had a fiberglass body and a 5 speed and a built 327, it was stupid/scary fast. One should not be able to roast mud and snow tires in third gear.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have my truck for that, I had 3 FJ's at one time. One had a fiberglass body and a 5 speed and a built 327, it was stupid/scary fast. One should not be able to roast mud and snow tires in third gear.


Trail truck too? I had a '76 blazer that would smoke the 38's


----------



## raratt (Jul 2, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Trail truck too? I had a '76 blazer that would smoke the 38's


Nah, just a 2500 Dodge 4X4 5.7, limited slip axles with brush scratches on the sides...lol.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 2, 2020)

420God said:


> What did you do today that you're proud of? Something at work, home, school, personal achievement, etc...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 2, 2020)

Hotter here than in Las Vegas.  And all the stores are sold out of kiddie pools.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hotter here than in Las Vegas.  And all the stores are sold out of kiddie pools.
> 
> View attachment 4612485


Yeah this sucks! Everyone else was in the pool for like 15 min.....I get my suit on.......walk up to it........thunder! Looked and sounded like it was gonna storm.....15 min later it's clear!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 2, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah this sucks! Everyone else was in the pool for like 15 min.....I get my suit on.......walk up to it........thunder! Looked and sounded like it was gonna storm.....15 min later it's clear!


It doesn't look like it's going to get better soon. I was eyeing up a big recycle bin at home depot thinking I could make that into a one person pool lol.



I orderd this pool from amazon, it's tiny but I can get it for Saturday.






Intex Crystal Blue Inflatable Pool, 45 x 10, Kiddie Pools - Amazon Canada


Intex Crystal Blue Inflatable Pool, 45 x 10 in Kiddie Pools.



www.amazon.ca


----------



## raratt (Jul 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It doesn't look like it's going to get better soon. I was eyeing up a big recycle bin at home depot thinking I could make that into a one person pool lol.
> 
> View attachment 4612518
> 
> ...


Perfect thing to cool your little ones off...lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> Perfect thing to cool your little ones off...lol.


It's almost 3.5 feet wide, I'll fit. My patio is pretty small and I don't know how if it can support the weight of a larger pool.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's almost 3.5 feet wide, I'll fit. My patio is pretty small and I don't know how if it can support the weight of a larger pool.


You might be able to kneel in it!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 2, 2020)

LOL not saying I've never bought a kiddie pool just for me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 2, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> You might be able to kneel in it!


I'm 150cm tall, might have to cross my legs but I'm gonna fit.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm 150cm tall, might have to cross my legs but I'm gonna fit.


Hehe pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 2, 2020)

After a horrid morning I rearranged my tent and cleaned the room which it lives in today. I now can vent my tent air outside rather than back into the room. I'm hoping that not having the air be recycled will improve my plants overall health, feels less stuffy in the room after doing so.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 2, 2020)

Good with pretzels too!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 2, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4612648
> Good with pretzels too!


And fizzy.


----------



## raratt (Jul 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm 150cm tall, might have to cross my legs but I'm gonna fit.


I'll see your 150, and raise you 40 cm...lol.


----------



## raratt (Jul 2, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4612648
> Good with pretzels too!


Blood of oxen?


----------



## raratt (Jul 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It doesn't look like it's going to get better soon. I was eyeing up a big recycle bin at home depot thinking I could make that into a one person pool lol.
> 
> View attachment 4612518
> 
> ...


Nice and cool there.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> Blood of oxen?


While that would be good......its the strawberry jalapeño jam I made the other day. 

Started with these. 

Smoked 'em
Dehydrated and then rehydrated in makers mark....dehydrated again. Then I took a lot of other red ones I had just layin around........cooked 'em with sugar, strawberries, and about 5 of those smoked ones. Stick blender..........I think that was it...........pure awesomeness! 

Here was some bacon I used the leftover pepper whiskey. That was also great!


----------



## raratt (Jul 2, 2020)

Put the new part in the dishwasher, seems to be working better, no soap on the silverware. Beer shelf is filled and grabbed some French Vanilla ice cream to put the blackberries and peaches on. Leftover pizza for dinner, buds and suds in a bit.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It doesn't look like it's going to get better soon. I was eyeing up a big recycle bin at home depot thinking I could make that into a one person pool lol.
> 
> View attachment 4612518
> 
> ...


Pics!!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm 150cm tall, might have to cross my legs but I'm gonna fit.


150CM=4'9" adorable. So tell me, when you drive a car do your feet reach the pedals?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 2, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> 150CM=4'9" adorable. So tell me, when you drive a car do your feet reach the pedals?


4’11” and a little bit. No problem reaching the pedals. We use to have a wrangler and it was hard to see over the bottom of the window frame. I didn’t drive it very often.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 2, 2020)

Oh damn, inappropriate tiny girl jokes just scream to be released.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 2, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Oh damn, inappropriate tiny girl jokes just scream to be released.


Well a little Motown is in order:
The _*Spinners (get it?)



*_


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Oh damn, inappropriate tiny girl jokes just scream to be released.


Appropriate tiny girl jokes are harder to find ...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 2, 2020)

Hit my 5000th post. 5000 post and more than 80% have penis in them. Cool.






















































































Penis 

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Hit my 5000th post. 5000 post and more than 80% have penis in them. Cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’ll be hard to beat.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That’ll be hard to beat.







SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> SH420


puts that single glove in perspective


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hotter here than in Las Vegas.  And all the stores are sold out of kiddie pools.
> 
> View attachment 4612485


My pool is 2 degrees warmer


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 2, 2020)

I recently realized that I can live quite comfortably in a resort beach city in Vietnam for under $1000 for a month total expenses....


We need to hurry up and get an effective vaccine for this damn virus.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> My pool is 2 degrees warmer
> View attachment 4612880


I remember shivering in a 90+ pool in AZ! Crazy!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 2, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I remember shivering in a 90+ pool in AZ! Crazy!


My pool will reach 104 easily before the summer is over. My equipment stops measuring at 104. You can't get in her at that temp she's dangerous. I have to watch my dogs they could die if they fell in! It's a weird weird world here.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> My pool will reach 104 easily before the summer is over. My equipment stops measuring at 104. You can't get in her at that temp she's dangerous. I have to watch my dogs they could die if they fell in! It's a weird weird world here.


Fuck! That is nuts!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 2, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Fuck! That is nuts!


I live in bizzaro world, where Mojave Greens hunt you and pools are only safe to swim in during the early spring. The desert is 'interesting'.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I live in bizzaro world, where Mojave Greens hunt you and pools are only safe to swim in during the early spring. The desert is 'interesting'.


-50 wind chill.......feet of snow! It's fun I swear!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> My pool is 2 degrees warmer
> View attachment 4612880


Thinking cannonball nekid with a beer in my hand....hmmm


----------



## lokie (Jul 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That’ll be hard to beat.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 2, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> -50 wind chill.......feet of snow! It's fun I swear!


Seen it too many times. -73 ambient was the coldest we saw and it wasn't fun.
Driving a rig in that was like cruising in the Freakin flintstone mobile with flat tires.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 2, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Seen it too many times. -73 ambient was the coldest we saw and it wasn't fun.
> Driving a rig in that was like cruising in the Freakin flintstone mobile with flat tires.


I have pics of ice floes in my pool (I just can't find them) but I'd really recommend taking a dip in the 80's ....


----------



## sarahJane211 (Jul 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I have pics of ice floes in my pool (I just can't find them) but I'd really recommend taking a dip in the 80's ....


My pool has nicer views.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 2, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> My pool has nicer views.
> View attachment 4612945


Yeah, that's cannonball worthy.....

So what part of Asia Pacific r u from...?


----------



## manfredo (Jul 2, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I recently realized that I can live quite comfortably in a resort beach city in Vietnam for under $1000 for a month total expenses....
> 
> 
> We need to hurry up and get an effective vaccine for this damn virus.


I was looking into that also....and you can get a beautiful brand new apartment cheap, and the weather there is pretty nice. I had a few student tenants from there telling me about it and it peaked my interest. It could be an interesting place to spend a few winters at least.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 2, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> My pool has nicer views.
> View attachment 4612945





sarahJane211 said:


> At age 52 my misses started banging the gardener, took my home/kids and dog from me, said I'd never have sex again now she wouldn't bang me.
> Moved to Asia with only half a pension and moved in with a nymphomaniac half my age (her house), moved on to another woman equally attractive but less tiring also half my age, had more kids (Photos taken in 2009 ....... Asian ex-gf vs Brit ex-wife).
> View attachment 4598265
> 
> ...


LOL I'll cede you the views and keep my 35 year happy marriage, nice public pool, hope your kids enjoyed it


----------



## sarahJane211 (Jul 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I'll cede you the views and keep my 35 year happy marriage, nice public pool, hope your kids enjoyed it


$1.20c for me, 60c for the kids, way cheaper than maintaining my own pool.
Usually just my family using it.

As for marriage, enjoy having sex with a 60 year old woman, I prefer mine under 40.


----------



## Spryclipperz (Jul 2, 2020)

I woke up


----------



## sarahJane211 (Jul 2, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I was looking into that also....and you can get a beautiful brand new apartment cheap, and the weather there is pretty nice. I had a few student tenants from there telling me about it and it peaked my interest. It could be an interesting place to spend a few winters at least.


Hard to stay in Vietnam long time (unless you marry or impregnate a local), Philippines is way easier, with special VISA for US vets, and a vet hospital.
I've spent the last 12 years in mainly Thailand, but also Philippines, Vietnam and Cambodia.
Cambodia VISA costs $300 for the over 55s, very cheap place to stay, but health care is a bit iffy, if that worries you.

I'd say $1,500/month if you want a regular woman in your bed.
But $1,000 is doable if you're a loner with a simple lifestyle.

Cannabis easily available in Cambodia and Vietnam for about $10 a quarter oz., not so easy in Hanoi for some reason.
Quality is variable, but it does the job.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 2, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> $1.20c for me, 60c for the kids, way cheaper than maintaining my own pool.
> Usually just my family using it.


Better view and cheaper, epic


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 3, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Seen it too many times. -73 ambient was the coldest we saw and it wasn't fun.
> Driving a rig in that was like cruising in the Freakin flintstone mobile with flat tires.


I went skiing. so actual wind chill was most likely higher than what was recorded.......you dress for it and all is good...you don't you'll have a bad day.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 3, 2020)

Celebrated my 32nd anniversary yesterday by spending the day at a bridal shop watching the wife change a million different dresses......


----------



## lokie (Jul 3, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Celebrated my 32nd anniversary yesterday by spending the day at a bridal shop watching the wife change a million different dresses......
> .


Congrats

Still better than watching while she charges a million different dresses.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 3, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Celebrated my 32nd anniversary yesterday by spending the day at a bridal shop watching the wife change a million different dresses......


Congrats!


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 3, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Celebrated my 32nd anniversary yesterday by spending the day at a bridal shop watching the wife change a million different dresses......


Congrats. 10yrs seems to be as long as someone can put up with me she must be a good one.


----------



## lokie (Jul 3, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Congrats. 10yrs seems to be as long as someone can put up with me she must be a good one.


When asked how long I've been married my reply is:

Collectively? or Consecutively?


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Jul 3, 2020)

Hmm well not today. But last couple weeks I've been redoing the vinyl flooring in the house and gave the bathroom a makeover. 

Now just dealing with cleaning glue adhesive on top of my floor vinyl.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 3, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> My pool is 2 degrees warmer
> View attachment 4612880


is it really a pool at that temperature or a giant bath tub?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> is it really a pool at that temperature or a giant bath tub?


A giant bath tub. It's a salt pool and I use a chlorine generator. Waking up and going for a swim at 1 am, floating on your back, naked, while watching the desert sky at night is magical. Best of all if you fall asleep when you wake up you aren't freezing. I admit it's expensive and time consuming but it's worth every penny.


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Jul 3, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> A giant bath tub. It's a salt pool and I use a chlorine generator. Waking up and going for a swim at 1 am, floating on your back, naked, while watching the desert sky at night is magical. Best of all if you fall asleep when you wake up you aren't freezing. I admit it's expensive and time consuming but it's worth every penny.


Sounds lovely dude. A morning swim everyday is great for the mind body and soul. Was one of Fred Rogers favorite things in life.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 3, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Celebrated my 32nd anniversary yesterday by spending the day at a bridal shop watching the wife change a million different dresses......


 Congratulations....on the anniversary...and condolences on the shopping


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 3, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> A giant bath tub. It's a salt pool and I use a chlorine generator. Waking up and going for a swim at 1 am, floating on your back, naked, while watching the desert sky at night is magical. Best of all if you fall asleep when you wake up you aren't freezing. I admit it's expensive and time consuming but it's worth every penny.


you know I’m picturing you skinny dipping now.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> you know I’m picturing you skinny dipping now.


We all are


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> you know I’m picturing you skinny dipping now.





DarkWeb said:


> We all are


Once again I find myself in the land of unintended consequences.


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Jul 3, 2020)

Almost nothing. Did the laundry, hung it out and took it back in 3 hours later. It was 86f by 11. Not hot by the standards of the folks out in California, but outside here was total silence. Humidity of 50%, isn’t too bad, but I think folks up here just aren’t used to higher temps. Of course, I bitch when it is below zero, also.


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Jul 3, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4613369


A prickly situation ?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 3, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Once again I find myself in the land of unintended consequences.


That whole nekid cannonball thing seems pretty good now....huh


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 3, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Seen it too many times. -73 ambient was the coldest we saw and it wasn't fun.
> Driving a rig in that was like cruising in the Freakin flintstone mobile with flat tires.


I vaguely remember seeing on the news circa 1990 that they had such a cold snap.
Something about driving being dangerous because the car exhaust water plated right onto the road, making a thin but perfect layer of black ice.

That and “To Build a Fire” in our 7?th-grade English text ...


----------



## raratt (Jul 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> 7?th-grade


I remember Robbie Pearson, the girl that lived a couple houses up the road from me. She magically sprouted boobs over xmas vacation one year, it was magical.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 3, 2020)

Live music from the comfort of my front yard.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 3, 2020)

Vacuumed and Bona-ed the wood floors.


----------



## raratt (Jul 3, 2020)

Got $20 of peaches sold in the morning, it'll cover a 30 pack.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 3, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Vacuumed and Boner-ed the wood floors.


Fify


----------



## Bareback (Jul 3, 2020)

5 gallon bucket of crowder peas, I’ve got to shell, blanch and freeze them tonight and do it again tomorrow. In maybe two weeks do it again.....damn my green thumb.


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 3, 2020)

Weeded the plot 

Only 2 or 3 corn came up on the right side, but the carrots have popped up, only 3 or 4 onions made it, a few more asparagus sprouted too. Not holding out hope for any yield from the in ground corn EXCEPT for maybe the stuff that was started inside. Container transplants are doing better, LG i need your legs for a sec.

Berries are comming in had maybe 5 ripe eversweets

Of 4 Eclair's only one is really blooming though


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 3, 2020)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 4613752
> 
> 5 gallon bucket of crowder peas, I’ve got to shell, blanch and freeze them tonight and do it again tomorrow. In maybe two weeks do it again.....damn my green thumb.


How many plants or how much area for that?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> you know I’m picturing you skinny dipping now.


did i ever tell you about the time I swam nekid in the Sea of Cortez? I know i have a picture around here someplace..........now try to get that vision out of your head.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Jul 3, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Celebrated my 32nd anniversary yesterday by spending the day at a bridal shop watching the wife change a million different dresses......


I've been married nearly 42 years ........ not all to the same woman.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 3, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> How many plants or how much area for that?


5 rows about 20’ . I have 3 more planted 3 weeks later so about two or three weeks before they are ready.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 4, 2020)

Bareback said:


> 5 rows about 20’ . I have 3 more planted 3 weeks later so about two or three weeks before they are ready.


That's a lot of peas! I planted 1 small row this year...never had grown peas before...but my whole crop will probably be one colander full. I have a ton of summer squash but they are slow to grow...I'll probably have dozens ready all at once. 

Happy 4th of July!! It's quiet as can be today. Flew the old drone a while this a.m., and about to take a motorcycle ride after lunch since it's HOT out there. Leftover burritos, yummm!!

I finally got around to opening the new drone I bought over a year ago...3 dead lipo batteries, and they only had a 6 mo. warranty. These are $95 a pop too! I have heard they can be brought back sometimes, and I emailed my uncle who's a retired electrical engineer hoping he'd offer, but he didn't bite....well he sent a YouTube video. I read they aren't safe once they get depleted like that anyways, so I ordered up 2 new ones. Gotta help that economy along, lol.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 4, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4614224


It's a good day!


----------



## lokie (Jul 4, 2020)

Added 2 more cloning stations to the Chocolate Mint project.

With this setup I should be able to cover 6' x 6' every 2 weeks.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 4, 2020)

lokie said:


> Added 2 more cloning stations to the Chocolate Mint project.
> 
> With this setup I should be able to cover 6' x 6' every 2 weeks.
> View attachment 4614286
> ...


Mint takes over anyway....how much ground are you trying to cover?


----------



## Bareback (Jul 4, 2020)

manfredo said:


> That's a lot of peas! I planted 1 small row this year...never had grown peas before...but my whole crop will probably be one colander full. I have a ton of summer squash but they are slow to grow...I'll probably have dozens ready all at once.
> 
> Happy 4th of July!! It's quiet as can be today. Flew the old drone a while this a.m., and about to take a motorcycle ride after lunch since it's HOT out there. Leftover burritos, yummm!!
> 
> I finally got around to opening the new drone I bought over a year ago...3 dead lipo batteries, and they only had a 6 mo. warranty. These are $95 a pop too! I have heard they can be brought back sometimes, and I emailed my uncle who's a retired electrical engineer hoping he'd offer, but he didn't bite....well he sent a YouTube video. I read they aren't safe once they get depleted like that anyways, so I ordered up 2 new ones. Gotta help that economy along, lol.


After shelling and blanching the peas I put up 16 cups. My squash produce a meal for two every 2-3 days so we eat all we can stand and put up 2-5 quart bags every week.

Happy 4th !

The wife, the youngest grandson and I rode about ten miles on the four wheelers this morning. Naps mid day and fireworks tonight.


----------



## lokie (Jul 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Mint takes over anyway....how much ground are you trying to cover?


Yes it does. I don't want to wait for mother nature to fill in.

I'm using it as a border for landscaping walkways and retaining walls. Any place I don't wish to mow. Similar to this.







Around 300 sq ft.


----------



## raratt (Jul 4, 2020)

Sold 20# of peaches, $25 PLUS two jars of pomegranate jelly and one of apricot.


----------



## raratt (Jul 4, 2020)

It's officially summer now, peaches and blackberries on French vanilla ice cream.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2020)

lokie said:


> Added 2 more cloning stations to the Chocolate Mint project.
> 
> With this setup I should be able to cover 6' x 6' every 2 weeks.
> View attachment 4614286
> ...


So I'm 1/2 awake looking at that thinking, "That's some larfy ass shit."


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> It's officially summer now, peaches and blackberries on French vanilla ice cream.View attachment 4614468


I was fuckin around with my colors and contrast in Windows: looks like peaches, black caviar and butter. Help me, I'd eat that too


----------



## sarahJane211 (Jul 5, 2020)

Made scones, topped with homemade raspberry and blackberry jam ....... if only they had whipped cream here.


----------



## B_the_s (Jul 5, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> Made scones, topped with homemade raspberry and blackberry jam ....... if only they had whipped cream here.


Damn! You can't eat em like that! You're a monster! We have whipping cream! Someone nearby must have some too!
<panicking and drooling>


----------



## manfredo (Jul 5, 2020)

Mmmmmm, that reminds me, I have fresh blueberries....Sunday morning blueberry pancakes....but first I'm gonna need to vape up an appetite!

I went out to get the newspaper this morning and some crazy mother-****** was cruising overhead on a motorized hang glider. I have seen them before....2 of them. I went in and got my drone to have some fun....but they were gone before i could round everything up. One of these days I'll catch them! Last night I flew at dusk, and saw a small herd of deer. I stayed 100' above them, but could see them looking up like WTF is that thing. 


raratt said:


> It's officially summer now, peaches and blackberries on French vanilla ice cream.View attachment 4614468


The peaches look to die for! How many trees do you have? I love them and eat them a few times a week, but mostly canned...not the same, I know!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> Made scones, topped with homemade raspberry and blackberry jam ....... if only they had whipped cream here.
> View attachment 4614748View attachment 4614749


In Thailand those are probably cheaper to buy and less work. They look a tad over leavened and I thought it was clotted cream not whipped  enjoy them they look good.


----------



## Gond00s (Jul 5, 2020)

Well getting food started for today smells like it should be in me already but we need it to be fall off the bone gonna be a good day. 
Got me some of my stash for today


----------



## raratt (Jul 5, 2020)

manfredo said:


> How many trees do you have?


Just the one, my son counted how many we get for a couple of years and we get 6-700 each year. I have a customer that comes back every year to buy some to can and make jam with. I give them away to friends and family also.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 5, 2020)

wow that's an amazing amount from 1 tree...I had no idea! I remember going to a farm with my grandparents they would get a bushel, then grandma would make peach everything! I'd always get a jar or 2 of her peach jam!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 5, 2020)

Raspberry bushes like cool evenings. (It was 49 last night.) 
Our berries taste way better than what they sell in grocery stores. Sweeter without that bitter overpowering aftertaste. 
I can eat them by the handful... 

Tomatoes and squash are *not* liking the cool temps. 

Zucchini leaves already have PM and that shit usually doesn't start until September!


----------



## raratt (Jul 5, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Raspberry bushes like cool evenings. (It was 49 last night.)
> Our berries taste way better than what they sell in grocery stores. Sweeter without that bitter overpowering aftertaste.
> I can eat them by the handful...
> View attachment 4614966
> ...


I have the opposite problem, raspberries don't like heat. I'm beginning to think I need to build a frame for some type of shade cloth over mine. I get tiny berries.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 5, 2020)

Cleaned up all the fireworks. Did a little gardening.......


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 5, 2020)

Cannonballed the pool and got everyone! Small pools rule!


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 5, 2020)

Waiting for 3 red tail hawk fledglings to fledge.

Red is the nest two of the birds are circled in yellow.
Seems like mom and dad are giving flying lessons and they are getting whole food delivered too.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Cleaned up all the fireworks. Did a little gardening.......


Plants love fish juice!
Works great in nutrient tea, especially when I want to lower PH a tad.
But don't add it until the brew is ready to use because it's got a shelf life of about 30 minutes before it starts smelling funky. 

If you think the stuff in the bottle smells bad, it gets *way* worse after mixing with water & aging a while (not recommended).


----------



## Gond00s (Jul 5, 2020)

Delicious I got some boneless chicken breast finishing up then I’m done for the day. And yes they fall off the bone


----------



## manfredo (Jul 5, 2020)

Just did a little research on summer squash, because I have hundreds of little ones but they are getting rotten on the blossom end before they get big enough to eat, and are growing too slowly. These are grown in used super soil in raised beds...Guess what the problem is? Cal/mag deficiency! Well just calcium specifically I read, but WTF! Makes sense though...My girls used all that stuff up I'll give them a good dose once the sun goes down.

One of the hottest weeks of the year coming up here and I'm cleaning a disgusting apartment. It's not near as bad as when I saw it on the 1st, but still pretty bad. Slowly but surely is going to be the strategy! Tomorrow is remove their trash day...although they did leave a big dorm refrigerator that's going to become my new res. cooler.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 5, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Just did a little research on summer squash, because I have hundreds of little ones but they are getting rotten on the blossom end before they get big enough to eat, and are growing too slowly. These are grown in used super soil in raised beds...Guess what the problem is? Cal/mag deficiency! Well just calcium specifically I read, but WTF! Makes sense though...My girls used all that stuff up I'll give them a good dose once the sun goes down.
> 
> One of the hottest weeks of the year coming up here and I'm cleaning a disgusting apartment. It's not near as bad as when I saw it on the 1st, but still pretty bad. Slowly but surely is going to be the strategy! Tomorrow is remove their trash day...although they did leave a big dorm refrigerator that's going to become my new res. cooler.


Have you had one that was “new drywall” bad?


----------



## Bareback (Jul 5, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Just did a little research on summer squash, because I have hundreds of little ones but they are getting rotten on the blossom end before they get big enough to eat, and are growing too slowly. These are grown in used super soil in raised beds...Guess what the problem is? Cal/mag deficiency! Well just calcium specifically I read, but WTF! Makes sense though...My girls used all that stuff up I'll give them a good dose once the sun goes down.
> 
> One of the hottest weeks of the year coming up here and I'm cleaning a disgusting apartment. It's not near as bad as when I saw it on the 1st, but still pretty bad. Slowly but surely is going to be the strategy! Tomorrow is remove their trash day...although they did leave a big dorm refrigerator that's going to become my new res. cooler.


Do you have an adequate bee population?? The female flower has a fruit and then a bloom but if pollination doesn’t take place the little fruit dies . Manual pollination will tell the tell if this is the case .


----------



## manfredo (Jul 5, 2020)

I've actually only harvested 1 squash so far...and as i said there's hundreds of small ones and I thought by now I'd be flooded with them. I think there are plenty of bees around...I see lots of them in the flowers and lawn. 

I'll see what the cal mag does. Just about dusk here, watering time! It was a hot one!!


----------



## raratt (Jul 5, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> they fall off the bone


Do you add bones for them to fall off of?


----------



## Gond00s (Jul 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> Do you add bones for them to fall off of?


no somehow the bones aren't even there, Almost like having them in their own pile for the dog to chew on


----------



## raratt (Jul 5, 2020)

Didn't do much other than fill the beer shelf and ice bucket. I'm pacing myself.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> Didn't do much other than fill the beer shelf and ice bucket. I'm pacing myself.


Honestly, more than I've done all day


----------



## manfredo (Jul 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> Didn't do much other than fill the beer shelf and ice bucket. I'm pacing myself.


I didn't do shit today either... Finished off the burritos for lunch AND dinner, and watered ALL the plants in and out, and loaded up my truck for tomorrow....Got a good 2 hour nap in mid day, and going to bed early!


----------



## Bareback (Jul 5, 2020)

I’ve been cooking all day looonnnnggggg. 
First I made a large pot of chicken and rice for my work lunches next week.... the dr. said my triglycerides are close to 400 so I have to stay away from bacon and burgers for awhile. While that was cooking up I made some pickled onions. 
And finally I made tater salad ( so I tell the dr. I’ve been eating salad ) baked beans and pork steaks on the grill . F__k I’m tired but I’m full.

I hope y’all had a good and safe weekend.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2020)

I start my new job in 40 minutes.  It's taking everything I have in me to not find a find a reason to bail. 

My outdoor auto, it's in full flower now... and it's less than 6" tall. A pound is still possible right?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I start my new job in 40 minutes.  It's taking everything I have in me to not find a find a reason to bail.
> 
> My outdoor auto, it's in full flower now... and it's less than 6" tall. A pound is still possible right?
> 
> View attachment 4615859


I use to look forward to Mondays, don't work too hard.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I start my new job in 40 minutes.  It's taking everything I have in me to not find a find a reason to bail.
> 
> My outdoor auto, it's in full flower now... and it's less than 6" tall. A pound is still possible right?
> 
> View attachment 4615859


Good luck on the job. Yeah boutapound. I have zero luck with autos. Zero.... that’s why I don’t understand people suggesting starting with autos. If I started with them I would have given up. Lol cuz mine were, boutajoint.


----------



## lokie (Jul 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I start my new job in 40 minutes.  It's taking everything I have in me to not find a find a reason to bail.
> 
> My outdoor auto, it's in full flower now... and it's less than 6" tall. A pound is still possible right?
> 
> View attachment 4615859


Closer to a bong hit.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I start my new job in 40 minutes.  It's taking everything I have in me to not find a find a reason to bail.
> 
> My outdoor auto, it's in full flower now... and it's less than 6" tall. A pound is still possible right?
> 
> View attachment 4615859


GL! I imagine the first day they give you a box of pencils, a calculator and a giant stack of papers! Best thing about going back to work is the bowl at the end of the day!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I start my new job in 40 minutes.  It's taking everything I have in me to not find a find a reason to bail.
> 
> My outdoor auto, it's in full flower now... and it's less than 6" tall. A pound is still possible right?
> 
> View attachment 4615859


Hang in there, it's tough but think on the bright side. You could make new connections and build your weed business and pull an @tyler.durden and never have to actually 'work' again. But it doesn't look like you can do it growing autos.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> GL! I imagine the first day they give you a box of pencils, a calculator and a giant stack of papers! Best thing about going back to work is the bowl at the end of the day!


I'd hold out for a box of crayons


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2020)

Bubonic Plague Found in a Herder in Inner Mongolia, China Says (Published 2020)


A city put control measures in place after one confirmed case of the disease, which caused the Black Death in the Middle Ages.




www.nytimes.com





Apparently we've decided to go old school for the next epidemic du jour! Hopefully we won't forget how to treat the black death. 

Now might be a good time to trade some toilet paper for 
Doxycycline
Ciprofloxacin

I have enough Cipro to treat a small army, all your toilet papers are belong to us!


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Bubonic Plague Found in a Herder in Inner Mongolia, China Says (Published 2020)
> 
> 
> A city put control measures in place after one confirmed case of the disease, which caused the Black Death in the Middle Ages.
> ...


They have breakouts of that in Yosemite occasionally, it's the squirrels and chipmunks that carry it.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> They have breakouts of that in Yosemite occasionally, it's the squirrels and chipmunks that carry it.


Yeah we are endemic for it down here. No biggie, hence why I keep a bunch of Cipro on hand. We had a spell of it where we believed we had an outbreak of pneumonic in the early 1980s and called in the CDC. It was put down without incident.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 6, 2020)

The high-lite of my morning was finding a full can of Lysol spray in the apartment I am cleaning out....I've been trying to find some for months now! Day 1 of cleaning, complete!


----------



## Bareback (Jul 6, 2020)

It’s 2020 ..... we laugh at the Black Death.   


Ok I’ll admit it I’m trying to be funny but seriously would people please stop eating bats for just a little while.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 6, 2020)

Haircut! Almost got a mullet but my wife wouldn't give me one  took about 5" off the beard too! Man I was gettin pretty grizzly!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> I use to look forward to Mondays, don't work too hard.


I’ve been dreading this Monday for close to six weeks. Crazy how quickly it went by.




jerryb73 said:


> Good luck on the job. Yeah boutapound. I have zero luck with autos. Zero.... that’s why I don’t understand people suggesting starting with autos. If I started with them I would have given up. Lol cuz mine were, boutajoint.


this is the slowest I’ve ever seen a plant grow. It’s my first time doing anything in soil. The tomato plants I that I started on the same day are four feet tall.



DarkWeb said:


> GL! I imagine the first day they give you a box of pencils, a calculator and a giant stack of papers! Best thing about going back to work is the bowl at the end of the day!


They haven’t given me any work yet.  I have my cubicle and workstation now. Been waiting for IT to set me up for over an hour. I had to watch videos on sexual harassment and workplace violence this morning. It’s a very different company than the one I left. Nobody is wearing masks in the office.




curious2garden said:


> Hang in there, it's tough but think on the bright side. You could make new connections and build your weed business and pull an @tyler.durden and never have to actually 'work' again. But it doesn't look like you can do it growing autos.


Lol my team leader joked about going out to get high within minutes of meeting him. I should bring cookies in tomorrow and get my empire started


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2020)

@doublejj did you get your s3xy shorts order in before they sold out?

https://shop.tesla.com/en_ca/product/tesla-short-shorts


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’ve been dreading this Monday for close to six weeks.


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 6, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Waiting for 3 red tail hawk fledglings to fledge.
> View attachment 4615236
> Red is the nest two of the birds are circled in yellow.
> Seems like mom and dad are giving flying lessons and they are getting whole food delivered too.


Two have moved to another tree.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> .....snip.....
> Lol my team leader joked about going out to get high within minutes of meeting him. I should bring cookies in tomorrow and get my empire started


No time like the present!



Bareback said:


> It’s 2020 ..... we laugh at the Black Death.
> 
> 
> Ok I’ll admit it I’m trying to be funny but seriously would people please stop eating bats for just a little while.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’ve been dreading this Monday for close to six weeks. Crazy how quickly it went by.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. IMO. Autos suck. I know some have success and that’s great. But I know what photos can do. I’ll stay in my lane. Lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’ve been dreading this Monday for close to six weeks. Crazy how quickly it went by.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've been worried about your expanding personality of late, best you watch the videos a few more times to be on the safe side. Safe than sorry as it were


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2020)

Bareback said:


> It’s 2020 ..... we laugh at the Black Death.
> 
> 
> Ok I’ll admit it I’m trying to be funny but seriously would people please stop eating bats for just a little while.


I believe this was from dining on Marmots.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 6, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I believe this was from dining on Marmots.


Marmots or R.O.U.S.'s?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> @doublejj did you get your s3xy shorts order in before they sold out?
> 
> https://shop.tesla.com/en_ca/product/tesla-short-shorts


Tesla is killing the shorts. Tesla stock up 13% today.....


tesla stock - Google Search


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 6, 2020)

A year ago I bought a case of Alaska fish fertilizer at a local hardware store that came packaged in dispenser bottles for a garden hose.
Amazon Link

It was super cheap at $2 per bottle but I had trouble getting it to dispense properly and eventually used something else on my lawn. 

Today I decided to just use it with nutrient tea and discovered why the dispenser bottles don't work -- the shit is chunky! 
Apparently there was an "issue" with filtering because the liquid contains small scales and fish bits. 

Mystery solved! 

(Once again, you get what you pay for.)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 6, 2020)

Hopefully next time they will use boneless, scaleless fish.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Tesla is killing the shorts. Tesla stock up 13% today.....
> 
> 
> tesla stock - Google Search


So no S3xy red satin short-shorts pics? boo.



Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, I've been worried about your expanding personality of late, best you watch the videos a few more times to be on the safe side. Safe than sorry as it were


No worries sweet cheeks I got this sexual harassment thing down. Workplace violence may prove to be more difficult.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> No worries sweet cheeks I got this sexual harassment thing down. Workplace violence may prove to be more difficult.


Fuck that is fucking gold right there! I may use it once or a lot!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> So no S3xy red satin short-shorts pics? boo.
> 
> 
> 
> No worries sweet cheeks I got this sexual harassment thing down. Workplace violence may prove to be more difficult.


if i buy the shorts for you will you post a pic wearing them?...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 6, 2020)

doublejj said:


> if i buy the shorts for you will you post a pic wearing them?...


and standing next to a meter stick


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2020)

Got the pork ribs in marinate, cleaned out my "operating room" (bout a pound), still a few peaches left on the tree. Ahi steak for dinner, buds and suds in a moment.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2020)

doublejj said:


> if i buy the shorts for you will you post a pic wearing them?...


No no none of this is right, I’m sexually harassing you! Clearly you haven’t attended the training.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> No no none of this is right, I’m sexually harassing you! Clearly you haven’t attended the training.



I used to teach sexual harassment seminars. Most people just need a little training to do it right...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I used to teach sexual harassment seminars. Most people just need a little training to do it right...


did you have to wear a uniform?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> did you have to wear a uniform?


Nope. I did notice they were more effective when I didn't wear any pants...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 6, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> and standing next to a meter stick


I've never been called a "meter stick" before but I'm up for it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 6, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've never been called a "meter stick" before but I'm up for it.


You'd be a 2 meter stick


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 6, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> You'd be a 2 meter stick


It’s 2meter season


----------



## doublejj (Jul 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> No no none of this is right, I’m sexually harassing you! Clearly you haven’t attended the training.


"It's not the intent, it's the impact"......


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 6, 2020)

Defoliated the girl today, finally finding a sweet spot environmental wise and then we have a power outage. Good thing I have west facing windows.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> Got the pork ribs in marinate, cleaned out my "operating room" (bout a pound), still a few peaches left on the tree. Ahi steak for dinner, buds and suds in a moment.View attachment 4616386View attachment 4616387View attachment 4616388View attachment 4616389View attachment 4616390


Nice room! 
Do you think the mirror wallpaper makes a difference? 

Just curious. 
I was thinking about putting up some panda film in my grow area to improve reflection -- just because I've got extra sitting around. 
But it might be better to go with the mirror stuff. 
dunno


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nice room!
> Do you think the mirror wallpaper makes a difference?
> 
> Just curious.
> ...


Thanks. I've heard good things about panda film, I'm sure the mylar helps more than just the whiteish walls I have in there. I used some leftover paint to paint it. I built it in a little bump out in garage #2, 6X6 approx.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 6, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nice room!
> Do you think the mirror wallpaper makes a difference?
> 
> Just curious.
> ...


The mirror wallpaper is nice for sexing


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 7, 2020)

Finished sexing the new seedlings & up-potted their clones


----------



## Mohican (Jul 7, 2020)

What are you growing?


----------



## raratt (Jul 7, 2020)

Another 20# box of peaches awaiting pickup.


----------



## Dirk8==D~Diggler (Jul 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> Another 20# box of peaches awaiting pickup.


There aren’t THAT many advantages of living in Georgia but getting loads of fresh local peaches this time of year certainly isn’t bad


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Finished sexing the new seedlings & up-potted their clones
> View attachment 4617119
> View attachment 4617120


You need a mirrored sexing room


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 7, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> You need a mirrored sexing room


For self sexing?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> For self sexing?


Whatever works


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 7, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Whatever works


You go first!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> You go first!


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 7, 2020)

cannabineer said:


>


Live! First time I'm seeing it live...


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 7, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Live! First time I'm seeing it live...


From what I remember Mike Oldfield played all the instruments on the album?


----------



## manfredo (Jul 7, 2020)

I was the steam clean king today, and pretreated then cleaned the hell out of anything with upholstery in my rental, including mattresses and kitchen chairs, and 3 rooms of carpet and a sofa, loveseat and recliner...It looks and smells SOOOO much better...Like I'd even walk in there with socks now, lol. Cleaned all the baseboards, and the windows are done...most of them. Tomorrow "we" (I) get into the bleach-ables....bathroom and kitchen. I might even blast the ozone generator in there and use that as an advertising gimmick. "Not just clean, ozone clean".  My places are always cleaner than most anyways. Almost no one else washes windows!! And who steam cleans mattresses? I do!!

The sad part is, my own windows didn't all get done yet this "spring"!

Got my lawn done today too...Next up, long vaping session and then a bike ride.  It's been a 10 Advil day!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 7, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I was the steam clean king today, and pretreated then cleaned the hell out of anything with upholstery in my rental, including mattresses and kitchen chairs, and 3 rooms of carpet and a sofa, loveseat and recliner...It looks and smells SOOOO much better...Like I'd even walk in there with socks now, lol. Cleaned all the baseboards, and the windows are done...most of them. Tomorrow "we" (I) get into the bleach-ables....bathroom and kitchen. I might even blast the ozone generator in there and use that as an advertising gimmick. "Not just clean, ozone clean".  My places are always cleaner than most anyways. Almost no one else washes windows!! And who steam cleans mattresses? I do!!
> 
> The sad part is, my own windows didn't all get done yet this "spring"!
> 
> Got my lawn done today too...Next up, long vaping session and then a bike ride.  It's been a 10 Advil day!!


If you ozone, move everything made of rubber out, elastic, etc.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 7, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> If you ozone, move everything made of rubber out, elastic, etc.


Yeah I really don't like or trust ozone...I bought the machine in my desperate attempt to rid pm without knowing how dangerous it really is. Don't think I'll use it here in my house ever again...I hope.

Sitting here with the TENS unit just jamming on my spine. I forgot how much this helps...I had loaned it out and got it back tonight...with dead corroding batteries in it! What are friends for?!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 7, 2020)

Made a Master Wu's Green Dragon tincture tonight with the wife.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 8, 2020)

Dude really....




It wasn't that strong....j/k..I wouldn't do that, awfully comfy though....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 8, 2020)

Snowball fight!


I have a commercial ice shaver that is going to get some use today!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 8, 2020)

~ Quickly glancing at photo ~

"How'd I end up in a Hallucinogenics thread"?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 8, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> ~ Quickly glancing at photo ~
> 
> "How'd I end up in a Hallucinogenics thread"?


Every time I've done it I wonder how I got there! LOL


----------



## Mohican (Jul 8, 2020)

Posted some new pictures on my 2020 grow thread.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 8, 2020)

Found a drying branch under the rack, so dry it turns to dust upon handling, smokes well.








Oh, and just woke from a 4 hr nap!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 8, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Found a drying branch under the rack, so dry it turns to dust upon handling, smokes well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL the drier the higher.


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 8, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Two have moved to another tree.
> View attachment 4616257


rented a telephoto lens.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> Another 20# box of peaches awaiting pickup.





Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> There aren’t THAT many advantages of living in Georgia but getting loads of fresh local peaches this time of year certainly isn’t bad


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> LOL the drier the higher.


In some case's......yes...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 8, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Found a drying branch under the rack, so dry it turns to dust upon handling, smokes well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That seems long for a nap, even for me


----------



## shuu80 (Jul 9, 2020)

Performed my first LST and learning how to pepper/garlic spray sage plants and catch caterpillars with my own hands


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 9, 2020)

I'm having an internal debate today on whether I should go to work or quit. Go to work's arguments haven't been that persuasive.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm having an internal debate today on whether I should go to work or quit. Go to work's arguments haven't been that persuasive.


How has it been? If you mentioned I must have missed


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 9, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> How has it been? If you mentioned I must have missed


It's meh. I'm not fitting in very well with the rest of the team, bunch of catty little girls.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm having an internal debate today on whether I should go to work or quit. Go to work's arguments haven't been that persuasive.


Damn that was quick!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's meh. I'm not fitting in very well with the rest of the team, bunch of catty little girls.


Oh that sucks! I worked in an office setting once......me and another guy and 4 women that argued all the time. Some days it was "who can slam the doors the loudest" I fuckin hated that job!


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh that sucks! I worked in an office setting once......me and another guy and 4 women that argued all the time. Some days it was "who can slam the doors the loudest" I fuckin hated that job!


I work with a bunch of nurses, talk about personalities. The upside, nurses


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm having an internal debate today on whether I should go to work or quit. Go to work's arguments haven't been that persuasive.


You have to reform he decision. You could try not looking at it as quitting but as proactive retirement.



Laughing Grass said:


> It's meh. I'm not fitting in very well with the rest of the team, bunch of catty little girls.


Try smiling inscrutably and walking away. If you can't walk away excuse yourself for paperwork or any work. Every time they go negative just excuse yourself immediately and go to work. If it's the person who is orienting you ask ask them how to do a particular work task, refocus the topic.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's meh. I'm not fitting in very well with the rest of the team, bunch of catty little girls.


Catty Canadians???!!! Say it ain't true


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh that sucks! I worked in an office setting once......me and another guy and 4 women that argued all the time. Some days it was "who can slam the doors the loudest" I fuckin hated that job!


I don't work well with Diva's regardless of sex.
If you got drama then GTFO!

Try working in a shop setting with a tool thrower - canned his ass in less than a week.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn that was quick!


lol I dragged my ass in.




curious2garden said:


> You have to reform he decision. You could try not looking at it as quitting but as proactive retirement.
> 
> 
> Try smiling inscrutably and walking away. If you can't walk away excuse yourself for paperwork or any work. Every time they go negative just excuse yourself immediately and go to work. If it's the person who is orienting you ask ask them how to do a particular work task, refocus the topic.


it’s more passive aggressive. Snide little comments about bringing lunch from home or the Lysol can on my desk. One of them always pulls her top up to cover her nose and mouth every time she walks by my cubicle. On Monday they invited me to lunch but I couldn’t go because I had to go home to let the dog out to pee. Tuesday morning we agreed to go for lunch but when I went looking for them they were already gone. We take lunch at 11:30 but they decided to leave at 11 that day.

I don’t need more friends, especially gen z’ers but it does make they day go by faster when you have some people to laugh and talk to. 

It’s definitely not the same company That I left five years ago


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Catty Canadians???!!! Say it ain't true


Unfortunately we have assholes too


----------



## raratt (Jul 9, 2020)

I'm in full on peach monger mode to get these out of here before they get too ripe. This shit is almost like work...


----------



## Bareback (Jul 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Unfortunately we have assholes too


Pics or ..... well you know.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 9, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I don't work well with Diva's regardless of sex.
> If you got drama then GTFO!
> 
> Try working in a shop setting with a tool thrower - canned his ass in less than a week.


Yeah fuck that! I've worked with some cranky jackasses like that.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 9, 2020)

Plants like coffee.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 9, 2020)

I’ve heard one out of three people are assholes ...... and I usually work alone so the chances that it’s me are pretty high.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I dragged my ass in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like......


----------



## raratt (Jul 9, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Plants like coffee.
> View attachment 4619016


Lupins?


----------



## raratt (Jul 9, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


>


Check your email bro...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> Lupins?


Yeah, the lupin I sprouted all turned out pitiful. 
The plants in the yard are almost done. 
It was a learning experience.


----------



## raratt (Jul 9, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yeah, the lupin I sprouted all turned out pitiful.
> The plants in the yard are almost done.
> It was a learning experience.


I can't grow them here, too hot.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 9, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Plants like coffee.
> View attachment 4619016


I'll take the lupines you have growing along side the coffee loving Cannabis. Pea family things grow well in the desert.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> I can't grow them here, too hot.


Try growing them in some shade maybe? Little lupins carpet the desert here in the spring.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 9, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Pics or ..... well you know.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> .....snip.....
> it’s more passive aggressive. Snide little comments about bringing lunch from home or the Lysol can on my desk. One of them always pulls her top up to cover her nose and mouth every time she walks by my cubicle. On Monday they invited me to lunch but I couldn’t go because I had to go home to let the dog out to pee. Tuesday morning we agreed to go for lunch but when I went looking for them they were already gone. We take lunch at 11:30 but they decided to leave at 11 that day.
> 
> I don’t need more friends, especially gen z’ers but it does make they day go by faster when you have some people to laugh and talk to.
> ...


Oh yes, ugh I'm so sorry and so happy I don't have to put up with that shit.

I used to pretend to not see it. Eventually when they got no reaction they usually pulled it back and when someone else was hired they moved on to hazing the next person. 

Although this might be fun:


https://amzn.to/2ZbXrRa


I recommend the microsd card although directly loading to the cloud is a great option.


----------



## lokie (Jul 9, 2020)

shuu80 said:


> Performed my first LST and learning how to pepper/garlic spray sage plants and catch caterpillars with my own hands





Welcome to TnT!

That is quite the skill, catching caterpillars.







What do you do with them afterwards?


----------



## lokie (Jul 9, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I don't work well with Diva's regardless of sex.
> If you got drama then GTFO!
> 
> Try working in a shop setting with a tool thrower - canned his ass in less than a week.


Working on a site with this type of behavior WILL get someone hurt. 

That worthless asswipe should be charged with aggravated assault
and attempted rape.

Guaranteed it would only happen 1 time.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


>


Well allrighty then....


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 9, 2020)

lokie said:


> Working on a site with this type of behavior WILL get someone hurt.
> View attachment 4619178
> That worthless asswipe should be charged with aggravated assault
> and attempted rape.
> ...


LOL...I worked in a kitchen or 10 years. We played a lot of grabass in the kitchen. When we hired someone new, we told them they had to be at least 10% gay to work with us.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 9, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> LOL...I worked in a kitchen or 10 years. We played a lot of grabass in the kitchen. When we hired someone new, we told them they had to be at least 10% gay to work with us.


..........


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> ..........


Yeah, pretty much. I figure all kitchens have their version of the game.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 9, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, pretty much. I figure all kitchens have their version of the game.


That movie is awesome!


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> That movie is awesome!


It was pretty accurate to my experience, and I worked in a country club. Obviously the movie is a slight exaggeration, but it hit a LOT of key points for working in that part of the service industry.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 9, 2020)

lokie said:


> That worthless asswipe should be charged with aggravated assault and attempted rape.
> Guaranteed it would only happen 1 time.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 9, 2020)

I met my wife at a Yacht club. My mom was the CFO. My wife and I were young, minimum wage college students at the time.

In my opinion hospitals are much more entertaining. Why do you think they made soap operas about hospitals?
Nurses in see-through white outfits - best medicine in the world.
It is probably the daily death and despair that makes everybody so carnal.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Oh yes, ugh I'm so sorry and so happy I don't have to put up with that shit.
> 
> I used to pretend to not see it. Eventually when they got no reaction they usually pulled it back and when someone else was hired they moved on to hazing the next person.
> 
> ...


I've just been ignoring it since Tuesday. I think they're a little threatened by me. I didn't have to go through training or mentoring and would have hit the ground running day one if our IT didn't suck. I have no interest in chasing promotions or being a manager. I wanna do my work and gtfo at 5pm and forget about them all. 

I have that exact camera in my tent... probably laws against surreptitiously filming on private property.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've just been ignoring it since Tuesday. I think they're a little threatened by me. I didn't have to go through training or mentoring and would have hit the ground running day one if our IT didn't suck. I have no interest in chasing promotions or being a manager. I wanna do my work and gtfo at 5pm and forget about them all.
> 
> I have that exact camera in my tent... probably laws against surreptitiously filming on private property.
> 
> View attachment 4619360


Surreptitiously? I'd put it front in center on my desk. I'd make up some lame excuse like, "I get so caught up in my work I don't hear when people come by so it alerts me" By the time HR got to me I'd either have some fascinating video to display about a toxic work environment or by then it would be stopped and I'd just gracefully thank them for informing me and take it home.

On the one in the tent do you send video to the cloud or just use it to be able to check in and not care if you keep any? The one I have is in my garage so when I open my garage door remotely I can see what happens. I'm considering getting another one for my raven feeding station so it will let me know when I have customers. I'm between that and another Ring.


----------



## Dirk8==D~Diggler (Jul 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Surreptitiously? I'd put it front in center on my desk. I'd make up some lame excuse like, "I get so caught up in my work I don't hear when people come by so it alerts me" By the time HR got to me I'd either have some fascinating video to display about a toxic work environment or by then it would be stopped and I'd just gracefully thank them for informing me and take it home.
> 
> On the one in the tent do you send video to the cloud or just use it to be able to check in and not care if you keep any? The one I have is in my garage so when I open my garage door remotely I can see what happens. I'm considering getting another one for my raven feeding station so it will let me know when I have customers. I'm between that and another Ring.


Dude... I’ve been trying so hard to feed the local crows so that they bring me shiny gifts and I become accepted by their highly intelligent murder. Real talk I love/am obsessed with birds and when I learned about Corvid intelligence I really wanted to get in good graces with some. I try unsalted, still in the shell peanuts but to no avail. I’ve heard it called “crow crack.” I also wear big blue mirrored aviators like 99% of the time so I hoped that would make it easy for them to remember my face. Nothing. I even make the same sound when I go out to feed them. I tried it in college around my city apartment (neighbors must have loved the stoner coming out every morning squawking at the crows) with no luck, and now I try it out in the country where I’m lucky to even see a few every now and then. I heard city birds take to feeding better.

That was long. Easiest way to send me into a rant, talk about birds lol (probs because I’m equally obsessed with paleontology).


----------



## Leon1111 (Jul 9, 2020)

To my restaurant, to the grow shop for some sensi bloom A/B and drier, to the engineer for car problem, to my grow space for watering and back home


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 9, 2020)

lol I wish I was more like you. I don't like to be confrontational and I'm sure I'd be the one punted if I rocked the boat. I rushed into this job 'cause it was easy, I didn't have to interview or anything like that. I should know better than taking the easy route. I'm planning on handing in my resignation tomorrow at the end of day. I need to work somewhere where can wear flip flops and people are chill. 

I have the camera setup for streaming right now. I think wyze cams only allow you to store footage for 14 days and you have to pay if you want to save it longer. I've been trying to do a time lapse with it but my sd card keeps getting corrupted and needs to be reformatted.

I ordered the wood for my new grow room today. It should arrive tomorrow afternoon. My dad will be here bright and early Saturday morning to start building.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 9, 2020)

Home inspection and tore down my tent and moved my plant to a buddies place. Thanks to everyone who chimed in on our
situation. Excited to be able to set up a solid grow space and not have to worry about a unexpected visit from the landlord ever again!


----------



## lokie (Jul 9, 2020)

Mohican said:


> I met my wife at a Yacht club. My mom was the CFO. My wife and I were young, minimum wage college students at the time.
> 
> In my opinion hospitals are much more entertaining. Why do you think they made soap operas about hospitals?
> Nurses in see-through white outfits - best medicine in the world.
> ...


Nurses. 
CSS staff  
Emergency Room Admins 

I worked in Housekeeping at a local hospital the last 2 years of High School.

I dated several and had a key to the elevator at the Nursing School Dorms.


----------



## raratt (Jul 9, 2020)

Climb ladder, pick peaches, repeat. Not many trees that will buy your beer though just by giving them water...
Ribs have been marinate long enough, time to make the neighbors salivate.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I wish I was more like you. I don't like to be confrontational and I'm sure I'd be the one punted if I rocked the boat. I rushed into this job 'cause it was easy, I didn't have to interview or anything like that. I should know better than taking the easy route. I'm planning on handing in my resignation tomorrow at the end of day. I need to work somewhere where can wear flip flops and people are chill.
> 
> I have the camera setup for streaming right now. I think wyze cams only allow you to store footage for 14 days and you have to pay if you want to save it longer. I've been trying to do a time lapse with it but my sd card keeps getting corrupted and needs to be reformatted.
> 
> I ordered the wood for my new grow room today. It should arrive tomorrow afternoon. My dad will be here bright and early Saturday morning to start building.


If they know you and like you is there any chance you can arrange to work the gig from home? Just tell them the truth and ask. If they say no hand 'em the resignation.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> Climb ladder, pick peaches, repeat. Not many trees that will buy your beer though just by giving them water...
> Ribs have been marinate long enough, time to make the neighbors salivate.


Good reminder I need to put my steaks in the marinade. I won't be eating them tonight, sigh.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I wish I was more like you. I don't like to be confrontational and I'm sure I'd be the one punted if I rocked the boat. I rushed into this job 'cause it was easy, I didn't have to interview or anything like that. I should know better than taking the easy route. I'm planning on handing in my resignation tomorrow at the end of day. I need to work somewhere where can wear flip flops and people are chill.
> 
> I have the camera setup for streaming right now. I think wyze cams only allow you to store footage for 14 days and you have to pay if you want to save it longer. I've been trying to do a time lapse with it but my sd card keeps getting corrupted and needs to be reformatted.
> 
> I ordered the wood for my new grow room today. It should arrive tomorrow afternoon. My dad will be here bright and early Saturday morning to start building.


Just be yourself, is there any chance to work from home?


----------



## raratt (Jul 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Good reminder I need to put my steaks in the marinade. I won't be eating them tonight, sigh.


Salt, pepper, garlic and onion powder, bob's your uncle.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 9, 2020)

This conversation reminds me of how much I want to get a job just to see what it takes to get fired.


----------



## raratt (Jul 9, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> This conversation reminds me of how much I want to get a job just to see what it takes to get fired.


I was thinkin'... NAH.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> Salt, pepper, garlic and onion powder, bob's your uncle.


Ever try a very slight dust of cinnamon on one side with all that? Pretty good.


----------



## raratt (Jul 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Ever try a very slight dust of cinnamon on one side with all that? Pretty good.


Never heard of that before, and nope.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Ever try a very slight dust of cinnamon on one side with all that? Pretty good.


I have done coffee grounds, pretty good I must say...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> Never heard of that before, and nope.


Worth a shot.......just so slight it can overpower very easy. Tell me what you think


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 9, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> I have done coffee grounds, pretty good I must say...


That's good too.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> Dude... I’ve been trying so hard to feed the local crows so that they bring me shiny gifts and I become accepted by their highly intelligent murder. Real talk I love/am obsessed with birds and when I learned about Corvid intelligence I really wanted to get in good graces with some. I try unsalted, still in the shell peanuts but to no avail. I’ve heard it called “crow crack.” I also wear big blue mirrored aviators like 99% of the time so I hoped that would make it easy for them to remember my face. Nothing. I even make the same sound when I go out to feed them. I tried it in college around my city apartment (neighbors must have loved the stoner coming out every morning squawking at the crows) with no luck, and now I try it out in the country where I’m lucky to even see a few every now and then. I heard city birds take to feeding better.
> 
> That was long. Easiest way to send me into a rant, talk about birds lol (probs because I’m equally obsessed with paleontology).


I've had crows moving in on the raven's station. I have a family of three little crows that run with a murder of about 30. They are so tiny and cute compared to my gigantic ravens. They have a fledged young one that is plucked except for his head, wings and tail. Every time he importunes his mom she just reaches over and yanks another feather LOL. He doesn't learn and keeps begging!


raratt said:


> Salt, pepper, garlic and onion powder, bob's your uncle.


I have a packet of Brazilian Steakhouse Marinade to easy.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I wish I was more like you. I don't like to be confrontational and I'm sure I'd be the one punted if I rocked the boat. I rushed into this job 'cause it was easy, I didn't have to interview or anything like that. I should know better than taking the easy route. I'm planning on handing in my resignation tomorrow at the end of day. *I need to work somewhere where can wear flip flops and people are chill.*
> 
> I have the camera setup for streaming right now. I think wyze cams only allow you to store footage for 14 days and you have to pay if you want to save it longer. I've been trying to do a time lapse with it but my sd card keeps getting corrupted and needs to be reformatted.
> 
> I ordered the wood for my new grow room today. It should arrive tomorrow afternoon. My dad will be here bright and early Saturday morning to start building.



Time to start your own business! I've been self employed my entire life, other than a few jobs as a teenager...About a half dozen different businesses, some better than others...All better than working for someone else!!! But I always worked more than 40 hours a week, until I was about 50 then cut back. I'll bet there are a lot of opportunities right now in these changing times! Or just grow a shit ton of weed!! 

I was going to cook a nice steak on the grill tonight...Ran out of propane just as I was about to throw it on...So it was pan fried. Just not the same!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I have a packet of Brazilian Steakhouse Marinade to easy.


I don't marinate my steaks, usually olive oil  , for me, salt, pepper, dried minced onion....leave in fridge for a few until ready to cook....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 9, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Time to start your own business! I've been self employed my entire life, other than a few jobs as a teenager...About a half dozen different businesses, some better than others...All better than working for someone else!!! But I always worked more than 40 hours a week, until I was about 50 then cut back. I'll bet there are a lot of opportunities right now in these changing times! Or just grow a shit ton of weed!!
> 
> I was going to cook a nice steak on the grill tonight...Ran out of propane just as I was about to throw it on...So it was pan fried. Just not the same!


My wife can do a great indoor steak. Seared on one side in a cast iron, then flipped and put in the oven to finish.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> My wife can do a great indoor steak. Seared on one side in a cast iron, then flipped and put in the oven to finish.


Indoor, well can't use cast iron since I am one an electric stove. Now the gas range I have outside...yep the last part works...really good, baste with butter for a bit...


----------



## Gwhiliker (Jul 9, 2020)

this nightmare


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2020)

Gwhiliker said:


> this nightmare View attachment 4619654


That looks like a lot of work, sort of ethereal/other worldly, nice.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Indoor, well can't use cast iron since I am one an electric stove. Now the gas range I have outside...yep the last part works...really good, baste with butter for a bit...


LOL technically you CAN but will it get hot enough? I use gas indoors. I spent the entire day washing 1/4 of my kitchen LOL oh well, don't do the crime if you can't pay the time.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> LOL technically you CAN but will it get hot enough? I use gas indoors. I spent the entire day washing 1/4 of my kitchen LOL oh well, don't do the crime if you can't pay the time.


The Mrs tells that to me all the time when I cook...lol. I make it, I clean it.....

I don't honestly like the heat on a electric stove, plus I think it ruins the coils too...so for me gas range outside for the win......still gotta clean my mess..lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2020)

Gwhiliker said:


> this nightmare View attachment 4619654


Now that's a lot of string....


----------



## Gwhiliker (Jul 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> That looks like a lot of work, sort of ethereal/other worldly, nice.


it felt this way getting lost in the *forest*




BudmanTX said:


> Now that's a lot of string....


I'm not sure if i got too big of colas or not big enough stems but either way she needed a hand lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2020)

Gwhiliker said:


> it felt this way getting lost in the *forest*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if i got too big of colas or not big enough stems but either way she needed a hand lol.


I use small metal stakes. I was never a fan of macrame and all that tying is hard work. Still lovely job, what strain?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Now that's a lot of string....


He's just stringing us along.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I use small metal stakes. I was never a fan of macrame and all that tying is hard work. Still lovely job, what strain?


I use plant yo-yos that I bought with a gift certificate that Scoob gave me. RIP Phil.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> He's just stringing us along.


Literally

I didn't even use that much on my last experiment.....lol

gotta use what u gotta use I guess.....


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I use plant yo-yos that I bought with a gift certificate that Scoob gave me. RIP Phil.


Yeah he lived in paradise.


----------



## Gwhiliker (Jul 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I use small metal stakes. I was never a fan of macrame and all that tying is hard work. Still lovely job, what strain?


the shorter 2 are Northern Lights and the taller 2 are Sergeant Pepper, its a mix of Chunky Skunk, White Siberian, and Pineapple Express


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2020)

Gwhiliker said:


> the shorter 2 are Northern Lights and the taller 2 are Sergeant Pepper, its a mix of Chunky Skunk, White Siberian, and Pineapple Express


Here's one of my girls, Bodhi Space Monkey (seeded) at 10 weeks. This was a couple days ago. Nothing as lovely or exotic and I need to kill her, now, because 11 weeks and the seeds are done.


----------



## Gwhiliker (Jul 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Here's one of my girls, Bodhi Space Monkey (seeded) at 10 weeks. This was a couple days ago. Nothing as lovely or exotic and I need to kill her, now, because 11 weeks and the seeds are done.
> View attachment 4619681


when you say seeded(im kinda new) you mean you pollinated this plant?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2020)

Gwhiliker said:


> when you say seeded(im kinda new) you mean you pollinated this plant?


Yes


----------



## Gwhiliker (Jul 9, 2020)

ooooh nice!! ive been learning a bit from reading mim's journal


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2020)

Gwhiliker said:


> ooooh nice!! ive been learning a bit from reading mim's journal


mim's, who's that? I immediate go to
**


----------



## Gwhiliker (Jul 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> mim's, who's that? I immediate go to
> *View attachment 4619684*








Mim's Garden


Whats up all? My name is Mim and I like to grow trees and take pics.... follow along if ya want! Here's whats brewing... (Oni is the Sour Trop Bx1) Here's whats been brewed ... My current keeper cut of Exotic Genetix Vanilla Gorilla



 www.rollitup.org




some good reading here


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2020)

Gwhiliker said:


> ive been learning a bit


Glad ur learning a bit...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2020)

Gwhiliker said:


> when you say seeded(im kinda new) you mean you pollinated this plant?


Hmmm


----------



## Gwhiliker (Jul 9, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Glad ur learning a bit...


well i have been doing a lot of reading and thats a pic of my first grow so i think im doing ok, week 7 atm i think they have 2-3 weeks to go still


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2020)

Gwhiliker said:


> well i have been doing a lot of reading and thats a pic of my first grow so i think im doing ok, week 7 atm i think they have 2-3 weeks to go still


Hmm in your first timer look for terps,it says it's done...unless you're going for more weeks...


Nvm.....just went through the journal.....peace


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Here's one of my girls, Bodhi Space Monkey (seeded) at 10 weeks. This was a couple days ago. Nothing as lovely or exotic and I need to kill her, now, because 11 weeks and the seeds are done.
> View attachment 4619681


I'll take some of those, Bodhi is my favorite breeder...lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2020)

And me sitting here wondering if monkeys go with tomatoes.....


----------



## Gwhiliker (Jul 9, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Hmm in your first timer look for terps,it says it's done...unless you're going for more weeks...
> 
> 
> Nvm.....just went through the journal.....peace


im quick to speak but also quick to correct myself. my mouth moves to fast for my brain but i at least acknowledge it LOL


----------



## Gwhiliker (Jul 9, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I'll take some of those, Bodhi is my favorite breeder...lol


im gonna learn on the cheap ones before buying any bas ass seeds... i already got one pack that im pretty stoked about


----------



## Gwhiliker (Jul 9, 2020)

Gwhiliker said:


> im gonna learn on the cheap ones before buying any bas ass seeds... i already got one pack that im pretty stoked about


Supposedly there were 5 packs sold and I got one of them


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2020)

Gwhiliker said:


> im quick to speak but also quick to correct myself. my mouth moves to fast for my brain but i at least acknowledge it LOL


Me too, good luck with the cactus and the cutting....


----------



## Gwhiliker (Jul 9, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Me too, good luck with the cactus and the cutting....


she died sadly


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2020)

Gwhiliker said:


> she died sadly


It happens..


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 10, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> LOL technically you CAN but will it get hot enough? I use gas indoors. I spent the entire day washing 1/4 of my kitchen LOL oh well, don't do the crime if you can't pay the time.


Yeah I hate electric but for some reason we left the one that came with the house.....it gets hot enough to make the smoke alarm go lol steaks come out awesome I'll have to take a pic next time.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 10, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> Dude... I’ve been trying so hard to feed the local crows so that they bring me shiny gifts and I become accepted by their highly intelligent murder. Real talk I love/am obsessed with birds and when I learned about Corvid intelligence I really wanted to get in good graces with some. I try unsalted, still in the shell peanuts but to no avail. I’ve heard it called “crow crack.” I also wear big blue mirrored aviators like 99% of the time so I hoped that would make it easy for them to remember my face. Nothing. I even make the same sound when I go out to feed them. I tried it in college around my city apartment (neighbors must have loved the stoner coming out every morning squawking at the crows) with no luck, and now I try it out in the country where I’m lucky to even see a few every now and then. I heard city birds take to feeding better.
> 
> That was long. Easiest way to send me into a rant, talk about birds lol (probs because I’m equally obsessed with paleontology).


I’m near fort benning and this how I attract crows step by step
1. Use roto tiller to turn soil 
2. Place seed ( corn beans peas) in narrow v-shaped ditch 
3. Cover ditch with thin layer of soil 
4. Water literally 

I believe that as the seed begin to germinate it gives of an aroma that is hard for the crows to resist......squirrels also.

Here’s a little poem to help you remember



“ One for the squirrel , one for the crow, one to rot ,one to grow . “ Sing this as you place the seed on an 8” spacing . The more seed the more crows . In north Ga start this process in early April , in south Ga early March.

One last thing crows are not going to hangout with you even if you have cool sunglasses. J/s


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 10, 2020)

Gwhiliker said:


> this nightmare View attachment 4619654


Looks like spiderman visited.
Sometimes I run a mix of strains so plants with stronger branches can support the floppy plants. 
-- edit --
But sometimes it doesn't work out as expected. I just chopped a plant that had a little bud rot due to poor air circulation.
I probably should have defoliated the tops again about 3 weeks after the flip.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 10, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> Dude... I’ve been trying so hard to feed the local crows so that they bring me shiny gifts and I become accepted by their highly intelligent murder. Real talk I love/am obsessed with birds and when I learned about Corvid intelligence I really wanted to get in good graces with some. I try unsalted, still in the shell peanuts but to no avail. I’ve heard it called “crow crack.” I also wear big blue mirrored aviators like 99% of the time so I hoped that would make it easy for them to remember my face. Nothing. I even make the same sound when I go out to feed them. I tried it in college around my city apartment (neighbors must have loved the stoner coming out every morning squawking at the crows) with no luck, and now I try it out in the country where I’m lucky to even see a few every now and then. I heard city birds take to feeding better.
> 
> That was long. Easiest way to send me into a rant, talk about birds lol (probs because I’m equally obsessed with paleontology).


We've got big Ravens up here & they are vocal as hell. I can imitate many of their calls well but the one that sounds like a Bell, not so much.
When I hear them I'll sometimes hang out underneath the porch & "talk" to them - I've had them circle a dozen times low around the house looking for their "friend". 

There are several large warehouses near my shop and I've watched them play in the snow in the winter. One year I watched one with what looked like a plastic coffee can lid - he would fly to the peak of the roof, throw down the lid & flip over on his back & slide down. Before he went over the edge he would hop up, grab his "sled" & fly back up to do it again. Wish I had a vid camera for that one.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 10, 2020)

Stocked up on peat moss.
New shipments are on hold because it’s from Canada.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 10, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> If they know you and like you is there any chance you can arrange to work the gig from home? Just tell them the truth and ask. If they say no hand 'em the resignation.


I quit. We have access to the books for large companies that has to be safeguarded, they don't allow remote access to any client data. I offered to finish out the day but they wanted me to leave right away.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I quit. We have access to the books for large companies that has to be safeguarded, they don't allow remote access to any client data. I offered to finish out the day but *they wanted me to leave right away.*


Any particular reason for that, were they displeased with you?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I quit. We have access to the books for large companies that has to be safeguarded, they don't allow remote access to any client data. I offered to finish out the day but they wanted me to leave right away.


Time to swipe Melvin’s Swingline.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Time to swipe Melvin’s Swingline.


From my cold dead hands.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I quit. We have access to the books for large companies that has to be safeguarded, they don't allow remote access to any client data. I offered to finish out the day but they wanted me to leave right away.


Sorry it came to that.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 10, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> *From my cold dead hands.*
> View attachment 4620111




Old school, all metal.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 10, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4620115
> Old school, all metal.


Butcher block?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 10, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Butcher block?


Yeah, my cutting board. You're to fast. I had weebled over here to put that challenge accepted meme up and my stapler diverted me. I love that thing, doubles as a weapon it's so heavy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 10, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Any particular reason for that, were they displeased with you?


I was a little upset and I think they wanted me gone before everyone got back from lunch. 



curious2garden said:


> Sorry it came to that.


It's okay. I'm feeling really good about not having to go back.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was a little upset and I think they wanted me gone before everyone got back from lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> It's okay. I'm feeling really good about not having to go back.


Did you ask for a letter of Rec before you left?


----------



## Gwhiliker (Jul 10, 2020)

For the first time I think they are coming together well
Sergeant Pepper
Northern Lights


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was a little upset and I think they wanted me gone before everyone got back from lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> It's okay. I'm feeling really good about not having to go back.


Did you get your pool yet?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 10, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Did you ask for a letter of Rec before you left?


lol no but I have a glowing letter from 2014 when I quit the first time. I had a different manager then so this burned bridge shouldn't haunt me. I'm not sure that I'm employable anymore... maybe slinging drinks in an environment where everyone is happy and having a good time. 



DarkWeb said:


> Did you get your pool yet?


Yes and it's glorious!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was a little upset and I think they wanted me gone before everyone got back from lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> It's okay. I'm feeling really good about not having to go back.


Too bad you didn't bring a piece of frozen fish, preferably marine, and stashed way in the back of the ringleader bitch's desk drawer. But you are the adorable sweet Canadian.


----------



## ANC (Jul 10, 2020)

Reopening after lockdown is going well, Had 275 feet of aluminium dropped off today for building the first new batch of lights.
I'm super proud at this point, I did just over half a million in turnover on my own since I delivered my first units in August last year.
This week I am starting with some workers.


----------



## Gwhiliker (Jul 10, 2020)

ANC said:


> Reopening after lockdown is going well, Had 275 feet of aluminium dropped off today for building the first new batch of lights.
> I'm super proud at this point, I did just over half a million in turnover on my own since I delivered my first units in August last year.
> This week I am starting with some workers.


sounds like your building some leds... may i ask for more info as i am in the market for some boards/strips atm


----------



## ANC (Jul 10, 2020)

Gwhiliker said:


> sounds like your building some leds... may i ask for more info as i am in the market for some boards/strips atm


I'm not doing exports yet, I can't really even keep up with local orders.
www.leonled.co.za


----------



## Gwhiliker (Jul 10, 2020)

ANC said:


> I'm not doing exports yet, I can't really even keep up with local orders.
> www.leonled.co.za


well im just glad to see you successful then! those look like some quality lights!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 10, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Too bad you didn't bring a piece of frozen fish, preferably marine, and stashed way in the back of the ringleader bitch's desk drawer. But you are the adorable sweet Canadian.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 10, 2020)

ANC said:


> I'm not doing exports yet, I can't really even keep up with local orders.
> www.leonled.co.za


We should talk @ANC


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 10, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Too bad you didn't bring a piece of frozen fish, preferably marine, and stashed way in the back of the ringleader bitch's desk drawer. *But you are the adorable sweet Canadian.*


lol I'm not so sweet and be badass when I need to... turning it off is a problem once I get going.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 10, 2020)

I got my mom dressed, spent an hour doing her makeup, took her to town to do laundry.

I also ordered worm castings, Bloodmeal, dolomitic agricultural lime and 4x 19L pails from the hardware store.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 10, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Stocked up on peat moss.
> New shipments are on hold because it’s from Canada.
> View attachment 4620075


Ohh for Pete’s sake.


----------



## raratt (Jul 10, 2020)

Made $60 selling peaches today, that'll buy beer for awhile, or at least a few days...lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 10, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Ohh for Pete’s sake.


I’ve always wondered about doing a cannibal-organic grow in Pete Moss


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 10, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Stocked up on peat moss.
> New shipments are on hold because it’s from Canada.
> View attachment 4620075


Oh Pete ... you were home free


but NO you had to bale


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 10, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Ohh for Pete’s sake.





cannabineer said:


> Oh Pete ... you were home free
> 
> 
> but NO you had to bale


I make my own pro-mix these days and it's WAY cheaper than buying it. 
All you need is peat, perlite, lime, and worm tea.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 10, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I make my own pro-mix these days and it's WAY cheaper than buying it.
> All you need is peat, perlite, lime, and worm tea.


Ratios man .... tell me about the ratios .... inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 10, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Ratios man .... tell me about the ratios .... inquiring minds want to know.


Here's my recipe:
1 block of peat (3.8 cf)
1 bag of perlite (4 cf)
4 cups powdered lime 
2 gallons of worm tea

Mix peat & perlite on a large tarp using a rake (teeth up).
Add tea & mix. 
Add lime & mix. 

Store in large totes.


----------



## raratt (Jul 10, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Ratios man .... tell me about the ratios .... inquiring minds want to know.


Somma..... somma dis, somma dat. Google it? https://www.rollitup.org/t/make-your-own-promix.48744/


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I'm not so sweet and be badass when I need to... turning it off is a problem once I get going.


*everybody in here wondering what that would look like.


----------



## raratt (Jul 10, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> *everybody in here wondering what that would look like.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2020)

Gwhiliker said:


> Supposedly there were 5 packs sold and I got one of themView attachment 4619694


Not a bad collection you have there...


----------



## Gwhiliker (Jul 10, 2020)

i have about 10-15 different strains if you look in the journal <3 if you saw them then you can see i like fruit


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2020)

Gwhiliker said:


> i have about 10-15 different strains if you look in the journal <3 if you saw them then you can see i like fruit


Cool....  

Have fun...


----------



## sarahJane211 (Jul 11, 2020)

I cycled 17Km, guided a group of 40 hiking into the mountains for 9Km to see a waterfall and a giant hand, had a large beer in a hut by the lake, then cycled another 17Km home and started on wine coolers.


----------



## ANC (Jul 11, 2020)

so


sarahJane211 said:


> I cycled 17Km, guided a group of 40 hiking into the mountains for 9Km to see a waterfall and a giant hand, had a large beer in a hut by the lake, then cycled another 17Km home and started on wine coolers.
> View attachment 4620796View attachment 4620798View attachment 4620799


sounds awesome, but my body would reject me.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 11, 2020)

I had to dispatch a nuisance bear this morning.

It got into the garbage, it attacked my dog and lost 3 times and met it's end humanely.

I feel bad about having to end it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 11, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I had to dispatch a nuisance bear this morning.
> 
> It got into the garbage, it attacked my dog and lost 3 times and met it's end humanely.
> 
> I feel bad about having to end it.


Sometimes you have to do things you don't want to do. Your dog ok?


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Sometimes you have to do things you don't want to do. Your dog ok?


He is, he's resting right now after a busy night.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 11, 2020)

Picture of bear (pre-dispatch) is (Click Here)


----------



## Mohican (Jul 11, 2020)

What kind of weapon was required to protect your family? 

Browning?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 11, 2020)

Can you eat bear meat? Is the pelt useable?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 11, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Can you eat bear meat? Is the pelt useable?


@GreatwhiteNorth knows best!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 11, 2020)

Mohican said:


> What kind of weapon was required to protect your family?
> 
> Browning?
> 
> View attachment 4621116


Something like that minus the scope. It was dad's rifle and it's still part of his estate so I probably shouldn't have used it. No idea what it actually is.



Mohican said:


> Can you eat bear meat? Is the pelt useable?


The bear is a known garbage eating bear so we won't eat it also, I won't keep a pelt/trophy unless I hunted the animal. This was a dispatching of a nusience animal so it'll be returned to the earth.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 11, 2020)

We get them here coming down out of the mountains. Once they start hanging out in peoples pools and eating the garbage the authorities put them down. Same with the mountain lions.


----------



## lokie (Jul 11, 2020)

Mohican said:


> We get them here coming down out of the mountains. Once they start hanging out in peoples pools and eating the garbage the authorities put them down. Same with the mountain lions.


Why not relocate them?


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 11, 2020)

lokie said:


> Why not relocate them?


Once a bear has started becoming habituated to humans and sees them as a food source (direct or indirect feeding) they will continue the pattern.

They might not return to where they are captured but they will seek people out, becoming a hazard.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 11, 2020)

They will tag and relocate them a couple of times and then they will call it.


----------



## raratt (Jul 11, 2020)

Beer run C/W, picked up more boxes. Bacon cheeseburgers for dinner, last peach box for the day being picked up at 3:30.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2020)

I did not accomplish chopping my flower table. It's 114 here. I have to flip the next table Monday. But it's only 10 plants and they are seeded. So I can just chop the large fan leaves and put the rest in pans to dry to dust for seed extraction and then give to cn for oil, procrastination justification #1


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I did not accomplish chopping my flower table. It's 114 here. I have to flip the next table Monday. But it's only 10 plants and they are seeded. So I can just chop the large fan leaves and put the rest in pans to dry to dust for seed extraction and then give to cn for oil, procrastination justification #1


I’ll buy that for a dollar


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2020)

Well went to the grocery store got stuff for around the house, while I was I the munchies hit...so I pickup a tub of brabacoa and a slab of pork ribs. Came home one of my clients was waiting for me, he helped me unload my truck with the groceries. He bought 4 baby girls for himself and a little space tomato, which is cool now I can pay for my electric bill...he also gave me an offer on the experiment I was surprised about the amount.....   

Well off for a cold beer and some space tomatoes, it's 103 today....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I did not accomplish chopping my flower table. It's 114 here. I have to flip the next table Monday. But it's only 10 plants and they are seeded. So I can just chop the large fan leaves and put the rest in pans to dry to dust for seed extraction and then give to cn for oil, *procrastination justification #1*


Tomorrow is Sunday...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Tomorrow is Sunday...


10 plants/1 day, that's doable


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Jul 11, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Any particular reason for that, were they displeased with you?


I retired from GM a few years ago. The standard procedure if you gave notice of quitting, was that you got marched out by security immediately. You could not even go back to your desk. Your supervisor was responsible for cleaning out your desk, and fedexing the contents to you. Some supervisors were real pricks, they kept everything that they could, just out of spite. It got to the point pretty quickly, that nobody gave notice until the last minute. I’ve heard this is standard procedure for most corporations now. You could be a outstanding engineer, but if you quit, you were garbage immediately. The only reference they would give out was employment dates, nothing else. If you think these companies care about you, you’re sadly mistaken.


----------



## raratt (Jul 11, 2020)

Bubbas.dad1 said:


> I retired from GM a few years ago. The standard procedure if you gave notice of quitting, was that you got marched out by security immediately. You could not even go back to your desk. Your supervisor was responsible for cleaning out your desk, and fedexing the contents to you. Some supervisors were real pricks, they kept everything that they could, just out of spite. It got to the point pretty quickly, that nobody gave notice until the last minute. I’ve heard this is standard procedure for most corporations now. You could be a outstanding engineer, but if you quit, you were garbage immediately. The only reference they would give out was employment dates, nothing else. If you think these companies care about you, you’re sadly mistaken.


----------



## B_the_s (Jul 11, 2020)

Got drunk! Hahahahaha


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 11, 2020)

This is the official end to my working day. I put mom to bed after washing her hair and watching a few comedy specials with her. Now it's time to smoke some herb and relax until she hits the bell for assistance. Off time came 20 minutes early today!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 11, 2020)

Goodbye tent. We didn’t get as much done as I hoped, I think I’ll be done tomorrow


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 11, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Can you eat bear meat? Is the pelt useable?


Bear is definitely eatable though if they have access to salmon it makes the meat stink thus in eatable (sp?), the pelt however is usable but at this time of year they will look like shit as they just finished shedding the winter coat & will likely have thin/bald in spots.



lokie said:


> Why not relocate them?


It cost's too much & they will enevitably repeat the behavior they have already been rewarded for.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 11, 2020)

Damn, I can't spell shite tonight.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 11, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Bear is definitely eatable though if they have access to salmon it makes the meat stink thus in eatable (sp?), the pelt however is usable but at this time of year they will look like shit as they just finished shedding the winter coat & will likely have thin/bald in spots.
> 
> 
> 
> It cost's too much & they will enevitably repeat the behavior they have already been rewarded for.


I feel a little dirty after reading this.


----------



## DMG_INC (Jul 11, 2020)

i got my whole garden lollipopped


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 11, 2020)

DMG_INC said:


> i got my whole garden lollipopped


And I got my entire lollipop gardened! It was a bit racy but fun.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> And I got my entire lollipop gardened! It was a bit racy but fun.


?????



These little guys give me nightmares - needs more autotune (cow-bell).


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> ?????
> 
> View attachment 4621634
> 
> These little guys give me nightmares - needs more autotune (cow-bell).


LOL You're on a roll tonight


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 11, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> ?????
> 
> View attachment 4621634
> 
> These little guys give me nightmares - needs more autotune (cow-bell).


You don’t-a mess with the lollipop guild


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2020)

Well decided to take a walk about along the property. And guess who I found..


I was wondering why I saw male and female red birds in the area, they made a home in my peach tree.....wonder if I can charge them rent......good to see


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2020)

Mrs budmantx has been watching over them, meanwhile while I was walking around I found this...



Think I will put that in my hat.....had 4 but they deteriorated, starting a new


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 11, 2020)

I find eagle feathers all the time, but there are those out there that take offence at the taking of them.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I find eagle feathers all the time, but there are those out there that take offence at the taking of them.


True..but if they fall off naturally and you find one....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 11, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> True..but if they fall off naturally and you find one....


Not sure they can tell the difference - just always assumed that it was "any feather" for a non native.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2020)

Honestly I don't know where that came from. I do know that we do have south of the border eagles around and I have a mating pair right now in the back of the property....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 11, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not sure they can tell the difference - just always assumed that it was "any feather" for a non native.


I have heard that too....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 11, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Bear is definitely eatable though if they have access to salmon it makes the meat stink thus in eatable (sp?), the pelt however is usable but at this time of year they will look like shit as they just finished shedding the winter coat & will likely have thin/bald in spots.





cannabineer said:


> I feel a little dirty after reading this.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 12, 2020)

I don’t know the law here but I’ve been told that any feather other than a chicken and it’s jail time and fines . I don’t think most people know the difference between chicken or turkey or blue jay or bald eagles but some do . So I made it a personal policy to leave feathers alone..... I might pick one up and look at it but I leave it there, I’ve heard stories of people having to deal with some bs and I don’t need that shit. I do love a good cowboy hat with a rattlesnake band full of vulture feathers ...... and listening to some drunk arguing that it is black eagles......


----------



## lokie (Jul 12, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I don’t know the law here but I’ve been told that any feather other than a chicken and it’s jail time and fines . I don’t think most people know the difference between chicken or turkey or blue jay or bald eagles but some do . So I made it a personal policy to leave feathers alone..... I might pick one up and look at it but I leave it there, I’ve heard stories of people having to deal with some bs and I don’t need that shit. I do love a good cowboy hat with a rattlesnake band full of vulture feathers ...... and listening to some drunk arguing that it is black eagles......


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 12, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Well decided to take *a walk about *along the property. And guess who I found..
> View attachment 4621665
> 
> I was wondering why I saw male and female red birds in the area, they made a home in my peach tree.....wonder if I can charge them rent......good to see







SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 12, 2020)

lokie said:


>


Love me some Chris LeDoux, great song!

SH420


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 12, 2020)

Feathers generally come from migratory birds, so they're considered "parts of birds" and fall under the migratory bird act (Canada).

Eagle feathers are sacred and because of legislation, only natives can touch or use them (unless they were a gift from elders).

It falls under some act or other, it's early and I don't have a caffeine ppm in my system yet.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I find eagle feathers all the time, but there are those out there that take offence at the taking of them.





BudmanTX said:


> I have heard that too....





Bareback said:


> I don’t know the law here but I’ve been told that any feather other than a chicken and it’s jail time and fines . I don’t think most people know the difference between chicken or turkey or blue jay or bald eagles but some do . So I made it a personal policy to leave feathers alone..... I might pick one up and look at it but I leave it there, I’ve heard stories of people having to deal with some bs and I don’t need that shit. I do love a good cowboy hat with a rattlesnake band full of vulture feathers ...... and listening to some drunk arguing that it is black eagles......


I've always been concerned about bringing mites in by picking up feathers. There have been studies done about mites migrating off feathers before molting but how do you tell the difference between a molted and plucked feather and what happens if some of the mites didn't get the molting memo? My dust mites are a territorial bunch and don't want another gang moving in on them.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 12, 2020)

...right.... accomplishments...

I got mom up and fed her, hooked her up with her meds and a glass of milk.

Got my plant update on the 250 club thread done and had half a coffee so far. I'm looking forward to what the rest of the day holds


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 12, 2020)

So I have a bunch of fields around my property.......2 big ones get hayed. I don't usualy mind. But this year it was done on the 4th. If you know what it's like doing that on a dry day, you know why it would suck to be bbq'ing and have your neighbor hay then. Well I'm mowing the lawn this am and it's hot and sticky humid.............Yay!!!!! The shit truck's here! Think multiple tandem dump trucks of shit getting thrown in the air! This stinks. I hope it rains  

Oh yeah lawn mowing didn't get finished.......I thought it was gonna rain, put the mower in and it got sunny  LOL


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 12, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Feathers generally come from migratory birds, so they're considered "parts of birds" and fall under the migratory bird act (Canada). Eagle feathers are sacred and because of legislation, only natives can touch or use them (unless they were a gift from elders). It falls under some act or other, it's early and I don't have a caffeine ppm in my system yet.


The USA has the same law(s), one of the oldest to protect birds/animals; Migratory Bird Treaty Act (MBTA) 1918. Enacted to further strengthen the Lacey Act of 1900 and stop the plume hunting and skin trade. The "G" still takes that seriously if you're caught.

_"Tens of millions of birds were taken at the height of the feather-trade years, between 1870 and 1920. The two groups most damaged by fashion hunting were the white egrets or herons, and the small terns. One auction record alone lists more than one million heron or egret skins sold in London between 1897 and 1911. A single 1892 order of feathers by a London dealer ... included 6,000 bird of paradise, 40,000 hummingbird and 360,000 various East Indian bird feathers. In 1902 an auction in London sold 1,608 30 ounce packages of heron ... plumes. *Each ounce of plume required the use of four herons, therefore each package used the plumes of 120 herons*, for a grand total of 192,960 herons killed._

__​


----------



## manfredo (Jul 12, 2020)

I'm trying to talk myself into potting a bunch of clones from solo cups up to 3 gal. bags... After some testing, I'm going to downsize from the 10g bags to 7g....and my super soil got upgraded so we shall see!! 

Worked 5 half days cleaning a 2 bedroom apartment this week, and other than a little paint to touch up it's as good as "new"...and probably cleaner than my own home now...nah! I was never so glad to see the week over.

My Tens unit got me through....I had not used it in a long time and wow did it help. I just ordered a wireless app controlled one to try too. Might be especially great on long car rides and such.

Well, they aren't going to re-pot themselves! Beautiful day here!! Like 80F and breezy. Flew drones earlier but a little too breezy for them today.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2020)

I am finally chopping. But came downstairs to watch the fire on the Bonhomme Richard








Dozens Injured After Fire Erupts on Navy Ship; Crews Continue to Battle Stubborn Blaze


At least seventeen sailors and four civilians were hospitalized after an explosion erupted during a roaring blaze aboard a military assault ship at Naval Base San Diego Sunday morning, according to Naval Surface Forces.




www.nbcsandiego.com





(Thank you for the link).
Back to chopping


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 12, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I am finally chopping. But came downstairs to watch the fire on the Bonhomme Richard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope everyone is ok


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Hope everyone is ok


Me too!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jul 12, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Feathers generally come from migratory birds, so they're considered "parts of birds" and fall under the migratory bird act (Canada).
> 
> Eagle feathers are sacred and because of legislation, only natives can touch or use them (unless they were a gift from elders).
> 
> It falls under some act or other, it's early and I don't have a caffeine ppm in my system yet.


Ok, so as a fly fisher-angler person I have an intense interest in feathers. I used to even pick up feathers I'd find in the woods. Until I learned about the migratory bird act.

Get this: There was a fly tier who broke into a museum and stole hundreds of rare/exotic/extinct bird capes/feathers etc. He was selling them on the black market and fetching 10's of thousands of dollars per bird. His heist was pretty sophisticated and if I remember correctly he became an insider at the museum working/researching there first just to pull it off. He eventually was caught and did prison time. There's an awesome book about it called "The Feather Thief". There's an Orvis fly fishing podcast about it that was super interesting too.

and annie is right, many feathers house all sorts of mites/insects. They can eat through your entire feather collection if you mix them with your store bought hackle.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 12, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Ok, so as a fly fisher-angler person I have an intense interest in feathers. I used to even pick up feathers I'd find in the woods. Until I learned about the migratory bird act.
> 
> Get this: There was a fly tier who broke into a museum and stole hundreds of rare/exotic/extinct bird capes/feathers etc. He was selling them on the black market and fetching 10's of thousands of dollars per bird. His heist was pretty sophisticated and if I remember correctly he became an insider at the museum working/researching there first just to pull it off. He eventually was caught and did prison time. There's an awesome book about it called "The Feather Thief". There's an Orvis fly fishing podcast about it that was super interesting too.
> 
> and annie is right, many feathers house all sorts of mites/insects. They can eat through your entire feather collection if you mix them with your store bought hackle.


Show me da fishies!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 12, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Ok, so as a fly fisher-angler person I have an intense interest in feathers. I used to even pick up feathers I'd find in the woods. Until I learned about the migratory bird act.
> 
> Get this: There was a fly tier who broke into a museum and stole hundreds of rare/exotic/extinct bird capes/feathers etc. He was selling them on the black market and fetching 10's of thousands of dollars per bird. His heist was pretty sophisticated and if I remember correctly he became an insider at the museum working/researching there first just to pull it off. He eventually was caught and did prison time. There's an awesome book about it called "The Feather Thief". There's an Orvis fly fishing podcast about it that was super interesting too.
> 
> and annie is right, many feathers house all sorts of mites/insects. They can eat through your entire feather collection if you mix them with your store bought hackle.


I love feathers! I will read that book, it sounds great .


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 12, 2020)

Whelp...I was going to be productive and sort some paperwork until I found some nopes.



Where there's 2, there's 20.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 12, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Whelp...I was going to be productive and sort some paperwork until I found some nopes.
> 
> View attachment 4622254
> 
> Where there's 2, there's 20.


Oh shit. Time for the dumpster.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jul 12, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I love feathers! I will read that book, it sounds great .


It was absolutely fascinating! I think you'll totally dig it.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 12, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I am finally chopping. But came downstairs to watch the fire on the Bonhomme Richard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's on the local news now. There's gonna be a live news conference in half an hour.








Seventeen sailors, four civilians hurt in fire on ship at Naval Base San Diego -


SAN DIEGO (KUSI) – Seventeen sailors and four civilians were hospitalized Sunday with minor injuries after a fire broke out aboard the USS Bonhomme Richard at Naval Base San Diego, Navy officials said. “Everyone is off the ship and everyone is accounted for,” Brian O’Rourke, a Navy spokesman...




www.kusi.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 12, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> It was absolutely fascinating! I think you'll totally dig it.


I just put it on my kindle ! Thanks for the suggestion .


----------



## raratt (Jul 12, 2020)

Picked 6 boxes of peaches this morning, I have 3.5 of them sold already. I actually might get a nap today. Tree is becoming barren, I have one branch that still has green peaches on it, but at least I can reach them from the ground.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 12, 2020)

Y


raratt said:


> Picked 6 boxes of peaches this morning, I have 3.5 of them sold already. I actually might get a nap today. Tree is becoming barren, I have one branch that still has green peaches on it, but at least I can reach them from the ground.


Your peaches bring all the boys to the yard.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> Picked 6 boxes of peaches this morning, I have 3.5 of them sold already. I actually might get a nap today. Tree is becoming barren, I have one branch that still has green peaches on it, but at least I can reach them from the ground.


How big are your boxes?


----------



## raratt (Jul 12, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> How big are your boxes?


I've been selling just over 7 pounds for $10. I charged more last year, but they are kinda small this year so I discounted them a bit.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 12, 2020)

Thought I'd try something different today...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> It's on the local news now. There's gonna be a live news conference in half an hour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They were just saying 11 have been injured. I hope they will be ok.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Show me da fishies!


Oh he'll show them but he won't let you eat them!


----------



## raratt (Jul 12, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Oh he'll show them but he won't let you eat them!


I can see that with the brown trout, they don't stock them anymore so the only ones left are reproducing naturally. Rainbows on the other hand...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 12, 2020)

So that was a close one......I'm sitting here watching the kids. My younger one is standing in a flower bed about 30' away. He's sayin "come over and play dad, it's fun". I said give me a min, see if your sister wants to play. He went over to her and not even 10 seconds later a 3" branch about 7-8 foot long from probably 20' up came down in the exact spot he was just standing.


----------



## ANC (Jul 12, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I did not accomplish chopping my flower table. It's 114 here. I have to flip the next table Monday. But it's only 10 plants and they are seeded. So I can just chop the large fan leaves and put the rest in pans to dry to dust for seed extraction and then give to cn for oil, procrastination justification #1


lol I bought a heater today, done freezing my nuts off


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> I can see that with the brown trout, they don't stock them anymore so the only ones left are reproducing naturally. Rainbows on the other hand...


I think he likes his trout brown...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2020)

ANC said:


> lol I bought a heater today, done freezing my nuts off


It's 117 here today and 7 plants are down. I'll finish the other 3 tomorrow. I wish I could share the heat with you. Congrats on your business doing well.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 12, 2020)

I just finished the last step in making a Sheppards pie for mom and I.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 12, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> It's 117 here today and 7 plants are down. I'll finish the other 3 tomorrow. I wish I could share the heat with you. Congrats on your business doing well.


110 here. I wouldn’t mind sharing either...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 12, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> 110 here. I wouldn’t mind sharing either...


Keep it! I'll take some lower humidity though!


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 12, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Keep it! I'll take some lower humidity though!


I can never offer low humidity


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 12, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I can never offer low humidity


Nor can I, though it's 54d F/74% atm

"I'll take another 60 def F Alex, so I can sweat as much as everybody else"


----------



## raratt (Jul 12, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Nor can I, though it's 54d F/74% atm
> 
> "I'll take another 60 def F Alex, so I can sweat as much as everybody else"


----------



## raratt (Jul 12, 2020)

Only 101 today, don't think we'll make 103 again today.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2020)

103 f for me, they are thinking 105 to 107 tomorrow...ugh...need to move to cooler climate.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2020)

Doing these tonight....


Small slab of pork ribs....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 12, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Nor can I, though it's 54d F/74% atm
> 
> "I'll take another 60 def F Alex, so I can sweat as much as everybody else"


Even the rocks sweat!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2020)

Today I have been kept inside cause of the heat, so I wanted to do a little research on my find.....didn't realize there is a registry from the parks and wild life been trying to ID it....might just donate it...


----------



## raratt (Jul 12, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Even the rocks sweat!


Don't stare at the dry grass and brush around here for too long or it will combust.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> Don't stare at the dry grass and brush around here for too long or it will combust.


Same down here...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I do love a good cowboy hat with a rattlesnake band full of vulture feathers


Me and you both, used to have one when I was a kid


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 12, 2020)

Steak, salad, grilled corn on the cob......and strawberry, mango, peach, pineapple, ice and Mount Gay.......MMMMMMMM so good!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> SH420


Yep

Always did enjoy the chili peppers


----------



## raratt (Jul 12, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Today I have been kept inside cause of the heat, so I wanted to do a little research on my find.....didn't realize there is a registry from the parks and wild life been trying to ID it....might just donate it...


?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> ?
> View attachment 4622497


Naw, coloring is different more white and stripped, Browning at the tip from what I can see....


----------



## raratt (Jul 12, 2020)

__





The Feather Atlas - Feather Identification and Scans - U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service Forensics Laboratory


Welcome to the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service Forensics Laboratory, the only Lab in the world devoted to crimes against wildlife. This home page summarizes our capabilities, and is geared toward our prominent audiences: science professionals, special agents and wildlife inspectors, and students...



www.fws.gov


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's where I have been researching, and also birds of prey for South Texas....I know it fell off, didn't smell death in the area.


----------



## raratt (Jul 12, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> That's where I have been researching, and also birds of prey for South Texas....I know it fell off, didn't smell death in the area.


Birds have so many variances in color it is going to be tough.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> Birds have so many variances in color it is going to be tough.


Yeah I know.....

Just may give it to the gods and say thanks....


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 12, 2020)

I just got a chance to go over Sarge again. Looks like he has a gash on his leg and some punctures on his neck scruff where he got bit.

Kinda glad it wasn't worse.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 12, 2020)

Definitely a hawk. Found one in the yard a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 12, 2020)

Finally eradicated some nuke proof mealy bugs from my girls. Neem and spinosad failed. Diatomaceous earth to the rescue. And I didn't harm any honey bees in my clover patch. WOO HOO!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 12, 2020)

Woke up early to find some fucking dick stole our cargo basket off our car during the night. Then went for a 10 mile paddle with the wife on the river. Good vibes on the water but once I got back to the car it's been tough to maintain the positive vibes.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Definitely a hawk. Found one in the yard a couple of weeks ago.


Could be, question is which one...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2020)

Ok went out got the pit going, decided to ck my new neighbor in the peach tree.....almost ready...


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Jul 12, 2020)

I nursed a hangover. Sope con pollo muey bueno


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 12, 2020)

Second Covid test. Damn that hurts.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 12, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Love me some Chris LeDoux, great song!
> 
> SH420


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 13, 2020)

Menu:
Pork ribs..

Mac $ cheese
Green beans 
There is some bread if u need it....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2020)

I burned my helper out on Saturday so I was left to do the doors and jam myself. I never want to hang another door in my life! I guess 2x4 aren't very straight. No matter what we did it rubbed somewhere. We managed to get them hung but the gap is weird at the top on one door. My dad has a tool that shave a few mm of the top. Yesterday we only managed to get the doors and jam done and all the seams are caulked. Still have to cut the holes for intake and exhaust, figure out how I'm going to run power and airlines in and hang the panda film.

I'm taking a break today, muscles I didn't even know I had are hurting.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 13, 2020)

Good morning,

Today I got mom up and fed, then I checked don the plants and wrote my daily update for the 250 club thread.

I need to finish my coffee and get some more nicotine in my system before dealing with the rest of the day.

Could some of you check out the 250 club thread now and then? Sometimes I need advice or people to help me see if I fucked up and think I'm doing good.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Yeah. IMO. Autos suck. I know some have success and that’s great. But I know what photos can do. I’ll stay in my lane. Lol


it's actually gotten quite a bit larger in the past week. I think I might get two grams off it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 13, 2020)

Getting sick and tired of this price gouging crap! And sick of these crappy cartridge pool filters! They last 3 days and you can't find them........well without getting raped. Only one place has them that I can find that can ship now but they are almost 3 times what they usually cost. Otherwise I can maybe get them by September at still a high price but it's not 3x the price.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> it's actually gotten quite a bit larger in the past week. I think I might get two grams off it.
> 
> View attachment 4622960


It looks super healthy at least!! Watch, it'll be the best shit ever!



DarkWeb said:


> Getting sick and tired of this price gouging crap! And sick of these crappy cartridge pool filters! They last 3 days and you can't find them........well without getting raped. Only one place has them that I can find that can ship now but they are almost 3 times what they usually cost. Otherwise I can maybe get them by September at still a high price but it's not 3x the price.


You need to raid the other pool owners sheds at night!! lol, No it is getting ridiculous. I stopped in Walmart for the 1st time since the pandemic, needing a few things for an apartment... a toilet seat, some 4" trim rollers, a handheld shower head. They either didn't have them or the price was 3-4 times normal. I walked out with nothing....unless you want to count disgust! 

And unfortunately it's not going to be over anytime soon.

Happy Monday all...Paperwork, bill paying, and hopefully some play time for me today!!


----------



## Bareback (Jul 13, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Getting sick and tired of this price gouging crap! And sick of these crappy cartridge pool filters! They last 3 days and you can't find them........well without getting raped. Only one place has them that I can find that can ship now but they are almost 3 times what they usually cost. Otherwise I can maybe get them by September at still a high price but it's not 3x the price.





manfredo said:


> It looks super healthy at least!! Watch, it'll be the best shit ever!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The new normal......


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 13, 2020)

Yeah buddy, let surgery proceed


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 13, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Yeah buddy, let surgery proceed View attachment 4623073


Congrats on not getting sick - now get fixed & get better !









Well, not "fixed" as in spayed.

But, uhmmm,

You know.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Today I got mom up and fed, then I checked don the plants and wrote my daily update for the 250 club thread.
> 
> ...


Post up a link.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Yeah buddy, let surgery proceed View attachment 4623073


I see you tested positively negative! Good next step, bionic arm.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2020)

manfredo said:


> It looks super healthy at least!! Watch, it'll be the best shit ever!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol that'd just be my luck. The $5 plant outproduces the plants that I've spent hundreds growing. My crop from last weekend weighed in at 262 grams. They're the least dense buds I've grown so far and it's loaded with seed. I'm not sure if it's me or the seeds, but I'm never growing Barney's again.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Yeah buddy, let surgery proceed View attachment 4623073


Congrats, that's amazing considering how much time you've spent at hospitals recently.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Congrats, that's amazing considering how much time you've spent at hospitals recently.


AND considering where I live


----------



## neosapien (Jul 13, 2020)

I think I accomplished bringing @smaher back. I think my consistent talking of her beauty over the years willed her back here.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 13, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I think I accomplished bringing @smaher back. I think my consistent talking of her beauty over the years willed her back here.


I think you’re right


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> AND considering where I live
> View attachment 4623103


It's the happiest place on earth.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Post up a link.


Kaleb's Current Grow (from the start)


----------



## smaher (Jul 13, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I think I accomplished bringing @smaher back. I think my consistent talking of her beauty over the years willed her back here.


cute lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 13, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Whelp...I was going to be productive and sort some paperwork until I found some nopes.
> 
> View attachment 4622254
> 
> Where there's 2, there's 20.


I love my spiders -- but only when they're OUTSIDE.


jerryb73 said:


> 110 here. I wouldn’t mind sharing either...


It was 49° here this morning. 
WTF?
On the bright side, I chopped all my indoor plants last night. 
Our humidity is in the sweet spot for curing so I'm just gonna let em hang for a few weeks.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> AND considering where I live
> View attachment 4623103


sing along;

C-O-R
(are you safe from?)
O-N-A
(asymptomatic carriers?)
V-I-R-U-S!!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I love my spiders -- but only when they're OUTSIDE.
> 
> It was 49° here this morning.
> WTF?
> ...


Rescued two “sink spiders” yesterday, not black widows.
Terminated two black widows with extreme prejudice.
And a shoe.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 13, 2020)

What did I accomplish?

I did NOT kill the two car loads of Manitoba Covid spreaders currently sitting in this tiny park I'm having lunch with mom at.

So I think I'm doing well.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> sing along;
> 
> C-O-R
> (are you safe from?)
> ...


_continuing the tune..._
Mikey Pence! Donald Trump!


And for those not familiar with the tune....


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Rescued two “sink spiders” yesterday, not black widows.
> Terminated two black widows with extreme prejudice.
> And a shoe.


I've never seen a black widow. Brown recluse is another story...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Metasynth (Jul 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Rescued two “sink spiders” yesterday, not black widows.
> Terminated two black widows with extreme prejudice.
> And a shoe.


Same, black widows gotta die, I'll try to live with the others...Unless they're encroaching on my immediate personal territory. Then I've been known to give them the boot...Literally. But with black widows, I'm always scared they'll somehow jump out of the way or I'll miss with the shoe and it'll just get away and hide...I actually roast them with the butane torch I use for dabbing now.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 13, 2020)

I ruined my mellow when I sat down to pay bills earlier, and realized my income taxes are due in 2 days...the ones that should have been due 3 months ago, but I happily took their extension. Not so happy now, but at least I am still here!! 

And the bills are paid, and banking done for the month, better late than never!

Looks like a nice night for a bike ride, or somethin'. Need to take a trip to Lowes to I guess.


----------



## raratt (Jul 13, 2020)

Took a nice nap this afternoon, wasn't even awakened by robo calls. Made it through the day with no need to climb the ladder. Pork chops for dinner with zucchini from the garden. Buds and suds in a bit.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 13, 2020)

My day has been super productive!

After getting mom up and fed, I dealt with the wildlife removal officer for the dead bear. Then I gave mom a full face of makeup and took her to town for a lunch. While in town I got the top up for house supplies and gassed up the car.

I went to pick up my home hardware order only to find out that half the stuff I ordered was on backorder. Instead I ran to every single store that has or had a garden section so I could get my greedy little paws on se dolomitic lime only to find the very last store in town was the only place that had dolomitic lime.



Unfortunately, the lime I wanted was powdered lime so I could top dress my pots and watering would let the lime infiltrate into the soil.

However....



The lime I got is granular and I'm not sure if a top dressing with it will work or if I should just mix it into a new batch of soil and prepare for the next transplanting.

So I accomplished alot and was frustrated and disappointed by it.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Rescued two “sink spiders” yesterday, not black widows.
> Terminated two black widows with extreme prejudice.
> And a shoe.


I got a black widow in my skimmer LOL I need to remove her


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I got a black widow in my skimmer LOL I need to remove her


Some of those big ones are viscerally repellent. Never saw a black widow til I moved to CA. First one I saw had a great sense of drama. Big female who did the slo-mo Horror Crawl, one leg at a time, perfect form. All that was missing were the shrieking violins. Aiee.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 13, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've never seen a black widow. Brown recluse is another story...


I get both of those....black widows don't mind so much....the recluse can die and evil firey death.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 13, 2020)

107 [email protected]$%%&&**.......


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 13, 2020)

We get Western Black Widows and Brown Recluses here.

As soon as I see one, I want to set fire to everything it could have touched and everything it looked at.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Some of those big ones are viscerally repellent. Never saw a black widow til I moved to CA. First one I saw had a great sense of drama. Big female who did the slo-mo Horror Crawl, one leg at a time, perfectvfirm. All that was missing were the shrieking violins. Aiee.


I used to deliver propane and have encountered many.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 13, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> 107 [email protected]$%%&&**.......


100+ here too and humid af.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 13, 2020)

Well just came in after looking over the dogs water, my newly feathered friends in the peach tree have flown the coup....good for them..wish them well


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> View attachment 4623499


(Bad Austrian accent) I’m a verminator.
(crawls out of inferno all shiny menace)


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2020)

It was 112 here today and I finished killing the table.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> (Bad Austrian accent) I’m a verminator.
> (crawls out of inferno all shiny menace)


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 13, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4623289


Does anyone has a great pair of tits I can borrow? Mine are pendulous and furry.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Well just came in after looking over the dogs water, my newly feathered friends in the peach tree have flown the coup....good for them..wish them well


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 13, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> 100+ here too and humid af.


Humidity down here was at 20% which is not bad, it's the dew point that had driven the temps past 110+..


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 13, 2020)

I finally got into to the dentist today after a 3 month delay.

The girl at the desk, who I've known for decades took my temp and said I was only 97.2

I told her I'm always cool and got a wink giggle.

What is a wink giggle worth in 2020?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


>


Yeah they do...got to admit it was a nice sight to observe


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> We get Western Black Widows and Brown Recluses here.
> 
> As soon as I see one, I want to set fire to everything it could have touched and everything it looked at.


Where is “here”?
Currently I’m in the Mojave.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I finally got into to the dentist today after a 3 month delay.
> 
> The girl at the desk, who I've known for decades took my temp and said I was only 97.2
> 
> ...


@Indagrow will know with some precision


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Where is “here”?
> Currently I’m in the Mojave.


I'm up in NW Ontario. Fairly remote, as in that one tiny bar of cell service which is usually no bars of cell service if the wind blows wrong.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I'm up in NW Ontario. Fairly remote, as in that one tiny bar of cell service which is usually no bars of cell service if the wind blows wrong.


In ‘03 I biked through Nipigon.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> In ‘03 I biked through Nipigon.


Nipigon is a nice area. Not as remote as I am but it's pretty.

Sidenote, right now there's a Ministry plane flying over my property looking for 400 plants that don't exist.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Nipigon is a nice area. Not as remote as I am but it's pretty.
> 
> Sidenote, right now there's a Ministry plane flying over my property looking for 400 plants that don't exist.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> @Indagrow will know with some precision


5 sig fig is my guess


----------



## Mohican (Jul 13, 2020)

I had a pile of metal scraps from a DIY construction at the old house. When I finally got around to cleaning it up there was a huge black widow living in the pile. I trapped it and put it in a jar. She was a mean bitch and was very angry with me. I threw it in the trash, jar and all.

Now I have one of those self lighting blow torches that fits on a propane bottle. I burn them all and their spiky little egg sacs.



Smells like burning hair - yuck!

We do not get any black widows in this neighborhood, but we have tons of brown widows. They look the same same as the black ones but they come in very cool colors. Black and yellow, black and green, black and orange...and they all have the little red hourglass.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2020)

Mohican said:


> I had a pile of metal scraps from a DIY construction at the old house. When I finally got around to cleaning it up there was a huge black widow living in the pile. I trapped it and put it in a jar. She was a mean bitch and was very angry with me. I threw it in the trash, jar and all.
> 
> Now I have one of those self lighting blow torches that fits on a propane bottle. I burn them all and their spiky little egg sacs.
> 
> ...


those look like rona parade floats


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> those look like rona parade floats


Carona Virus in league with Black Widows confirmed!

Kill everything with fire!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 13, 2020)

I know right - even the damn eggs look scary!!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> It was 112 here today and I finished killing the table.
> 
> View attachment 4623508


That's a serious fade!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Carona Virus in league with Black Widows confirmed!
> 
> Kill everything with fire!


Ballistic murder hornets coming over the pole, Admiral


----------



## Stukid (Jul 13, 2020)

TheWiseInfidel said:


> sounds brolic for a one man job. i had school in the morning 9-10:30 then work from 12-9. i mastered taking out oil filters that are in hard to reach places. i guess that would be my main accomplishment of the day, i've always known how to do oil changes but now i know what techniques and tools to use for particularly difficult filters to reach. anyways, yeah.


My job is in the Parts Dept of a large import dealership. I manage the internal and quick lube parts. We see all sorts of jobs. The really hard oil filters are some Cadillac and some Toyota’s can be a pain too... or so it appears. Thankfully I sell them, I don’t install them!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 13, 2020)

Stukid said:


> My job is in the Parts Dept of a large import dealership. I manage the internal and quick lube parts. We see all sorts of jobs. The really hard oil filters are some Cadillac and some Toyota’s can be a pain too... or so it appears. Thankfully I sell them, I don’t install them!


Filter pliers are the bomb. 
Grab, smash, twist, done.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 13, 2020)

Stukid said:


> My job is in the Parts Dept of a large import dealership. I manage the internal and quick lube parts. We see all sorts of jobs. The really hard oil filters are some Cadillac and some Toyota’s can be a pain too... or so it appears. Thankfully I sell them, I don’t install them!


3 jaw filter wrench for me.....ratchet usable and box end wrench usable fits any spot....catrigiges are a tad different


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 13, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Filter pliers are the bomb.
> Grab, smash, twist, done.


Better than the usual strap wrench? Gawd filters on a Harley were a surprising pain


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Better than the usual strap wrench? Gawd filters on a Harley were a surprising pain


I suppose it depends on the filter.
My corolla has one that can best be accessed straight from the top. Gotta smash the filter a little to keep it from slipping.
— edit — 
It’s a 2-handed operation.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 13, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I suppose it depends on the filter.
> My corolla has one that can best be accessed straight from the top. Gotta smash the filter a little to keep it from slipping.
> — edit —
> It’s a 2-handed operation.


Yeah I have a pair of those....like using this though...works wonders


----------



## Mohican (Jul 13, 2020)

Don't tighten them so tightly!
The only time I need a wrench is when a dealer has tried to strip the threads.
Hand tighten, and remove by hand with a rag.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 13, 2020)

I want to get my hands on the engineer that giggled when he came up with this "Wear it all" drain plug (and the damn location).


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 13, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Don't tighten them so tightly!
> The only time I need a wrench is when a dealer has tried to strip the threads.
> Hand tighten, and remove by hand with a rag.


Roll to a light squeeze...one more squeeze and done...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 13, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I want to get my hands on the engineer that giggled when he came up with this "Wear it all" drain plug (and the damn location).
> 
> View attachment 4623734


What space tomatoes was he smoking...


----------



## Mohican (Jul 13, 2020)

One of my Camry's had the filter right above the exhaust pipe. I learned to cover the pipe with foil before I removed the filter. Otherwise I was smelling burning oil fumes for a month.

When I met Mrs. Mo she had a Ford EXP. The oil filter was mounted on the rear of the sideways four cylinder engine. As you unscrewed the filter it wedged itself against the firewall! It wasn't too much of a problem until I went to thread the new one on. I couldn't feel the threads engage because I couldn't reposition the filter easily. I think it took me an hour to get the filter to finally screw on.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 13, 2020)

Ok me and the Mrs decided to take a walk about along the property line enjoying a beer and space tomatoes and we found these...


Sparrows?


Nice..gotta love the birds...


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 14, 2020)

Good morning everyone.

I ran through the usual routine with mom, breakfast, her meds and whatnot. I wrote the update post in the 250 club thread and had a dissatisfying coffee that's too sweet. My goal for today is clean the house. It desperately needs a scrubbing and the only one that can do it is me.

Let's see if I get that far today.


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 14, 2020)

We evacuated last night. No sad faces.

I will have corn. I love you 2020!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 14, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> We evacuated last night. No sad faces.
> View attachment 4624090
> I will have corn. I love you 2020!


Evacuated? What's the threat?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 14, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> We evacuated last night. No sad faces.
> View attachment 4624090
> I will have corn. I love you 2020!


Why did you evacuate, fire? The corn looks good and I have mixed emotions on 2020.
Stay safe.


----------



## raratt (Jul 14, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I'm up in NW Ontario. Fairly remote, as in that one tiny bar of cell service which is usually no bars of cell service if the wind blows wrong.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2020)

My parents got a new security system with a few cameras and you need iOS or android to control it. So I’ve been teaching my dad how to use an iPad this morning. This much patience deserves a nobel prize.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> My parents got a new security system with a few cameras and you need iOS or android to control it. So I’ve been teaching my dad how to use an iPad this morning. This much patience deserves a nobel prize.


I tried the same thing with my folks and eventually gave up.

I ended up getting an old tablet that I dedicated to the cameras and removed all other icons.

One tap and the security system displays.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 14, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Don't tighten them so tightly!
> The only time I need a wrench is when a dealer has tried to strip the threads.
> Hand tighten, and remove by hand with a rag.


One more step I haven't seen mentioned (and I learned it the hard way).
Once the old filter is down, make positively sure that the rubber seal is still with the filter.

I changed the oil on a freshly rebuilt H/P 351 with out performing that step & within a few days that motor was gushing Texas Tea.
Fortunately Momma (being suitably mechanically inclined) shut it down & saved lots of my hard work.
Closer inspection showed the previous seal stuck solidly to the (freshly painted) block.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> My parents got a new security system with a few cameras and you need iOS or android to control it. So I’ve been teaching my dad how to use an iPad this morning. This much patience deserves a nobel prize.


Did Pops show as much patience during the grow space construction?

We each have our forte's.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I tried the same thing with my folks and eventually gave up.
> 
> I ended up getting an old tablet that I dedicated to the cameras and removed all other icons.
> 
> One tap and the security system displays.


That's not a bad idea, but I'd like him to get used to it so we can get him off a blackberry and onto something more modern. 



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Did Pops show as much patience during the grow space construction?
> 
> We each have our forte's.


lol no not even close... there may have been some shouting.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 14, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> One more step I haven't seen mentioned (and I learned it the hard way).
> Once the old filter is down, make positively sure that the rubber seal is still with the filter.
> 
> I changed the oil on a freshly rebuilt H/P 351 with out performing that step & within a few days that motor was gushing Texas Tea.
> ...


A thing my dad taught me, which I do every time, is to use a dab of the drained oil on the new filter’s threads and gasket. I think he explained that it ensures a consistent seat with finger-tightening.

Filters are made better than fifty years ago, and I wonder if this step is still useful. I’m unlikely to change my habit.

Don’t call me a stinky nun though


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 14, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> One more step I haven't seen mentioned (and I learned it the hard way).
> Once the old filter is down, make positively sure that the rubber seal is still with the filter.
> 
> I changed the oil on a freshly rebuilt H/P 351 with out performing that step & within a few days that motor was gushing Texas Tea.
> ...


Yeah I have seen that....I would think most painters now and days cover that area the best they can...usually taped and the area covered with petroleum jelly for an easy wipe off.....


cannabineer said:


> A thing my dad taught me, which I do every time, is to use a dab of the drained oil on the new filter’s threads and gasket. I think he explained that it ensures a consistent seat with finger-tightening.
> 
> Filters are made better than fifty years ago, and I wonder if this step is still useful. I’m unlikely to change my habit.
> 
> Don’t call me a stinky nun though


I still do that now when I change my oil....how I was taught..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> A thing my dad taught me, which I do every time, is to use a dab of the drained oil on the new filter’s threads and gasket. I think he explained that it ensures a consistent seat with finger-tightening.
> 
> Filters are made better than fifty years ago, and I wonder if this step is still useful. I’m unlikely to change my habit.
> 
> Don’t call me a stinky nun though


Yep, here too, though I'll pore a tiny bit of new oil & use it.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> A thing my dad taught me, which I do every time, is to use a dab of the drained oil on the new filter’s threads and gasket. I think he explained that it ensures a consistent seat with finger-tightening.
> 
> Filters are made better than fifty years ago, and I wonder if this step is still useful. I’m unlikely to change my habit.
> 
> Don’t call me a stinky nun though


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2020)

Think this is repairable? It's pretty close to the side  Tire has less than 5,000km.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Think this is repairable? It's pretty close to the side  Tire has less than 5,000km.
> 
> View attachment 4624173


I think that could be plugged. I’d try it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Think this is repairable? It's pretty close to the side  Tire has less than 5,000km.
> 
> View attachment 4624173


It is if you know a good tire guy, just be careful of the pushy salesman or woman...now


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 14, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Evacuated? What's the threat?


Fire.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 14, 2020)

Always oil the seal. 

LG That should be able to be plugged np


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 14, 2020)

Hey I said no sad faces!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Think this is repairable? It's pretty close to the side  Tire has less than 5,000km.
> 
> View attachment 4624173


That looks to be easily (and safely) plugged.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Think this is repairable? It's pretty close to the side  Tire has less than 5,000km.
> 
> View attachment 4624173


I had one like that. My tire guy said he’ll plug it but not warranty the repair. It was good, and I wore that tire out properly.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 14, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Always oil the seal.
> 
> LG That should be able to be plugged np


my mind goes directly to kinky pinnipeds


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2020)

Gotta try somewhere else. Honda says it's not repairable because it's on the shoulder of the tire. Quoted me $282.66 for a new tire and $15 for installation.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Hey I said no sad faces!


gave you the wow face but I'm sad for you


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 14, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Hey I said no sad faces!


Oops, my bad.
Fixed it though.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 14, 2020)

Apparently this one had a penchant for a bit of Asian cuisine.

TBH though, those people stupidly assume a wild animal to be playful & harmless.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gotta try somewhere else. Honda says it's not repairable because it's on the shoulder of the tire. Quoted me $282.66 for a new tire and $15 for installation.


I'm telling you, if you can grow weed, you can fix the tire yourself...It's easy peasey!! And most tire shops won't fix them any more, or if they do it's not with plugs.

Buy one of these kits...Any auto parts store will have. No other tools needed, then blow it up.









Slime 11-Piece Deluxe Tire Plug Kit with Glue - 2040-A - Walmart.com


Today Buy Slime 11-Piece Deluxe Tire Plug Kit with Glue - 2040-A at Walmart.com



www.walmart.com


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Think this is repairable? It's pretty close to the side  Tire has less than 5,000km.
> 
> View attachment 4624173


I would run the fixed tire on the rear after repair


----------



## manfredo (Jul 14, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I'm telling you, if you can grow weed, you can fix the tire yourself...It's easy peasey!! And most tire shops won't fix them any more, or if they do it's not with plugs.
> 
> Buy one of these kits...Any auto parts store will have. No other tools needed, then blow it up.
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gotta try somewhere else. Honda says it's not repairable because it's on the shoulder of the tire. Quoted me $282.66 for a new tire and $15 for installation.


I hate when they try to take advantage like that. Scumbbags!


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 14, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Oops, my bad.
> Fixed it though.


I am choking down the positivity right now. Good waether today for getting some containment.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gotta try somewhere else. Honda says it's not repairable because it's on the shoulder of the tire. Quoted me $282.66 for a new tire and $15 for installation.


Wow...if you were in my area I know a couple of guys that would patch for 15, bring him a couple tacos 10.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 14, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Fire.


Everything good overall...guess they got control of it pretty quick..

Glad your safe..


----------



## raratt (Jul 14, 2020)

I SHOULD go grocery shopping today, I'm thinkin I can get away with putting it off until tomorrow. The couch seems to be speaking my name louder than the freezer is.


----------



## lokie (Jul 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> I SHOULD go grocery shopping today, I'm thinkin I can get away with putting it off until tomorrow. The couch seems to be speaking my name louder than the freezer is.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 14, 2020)

Fire? 

Must have been a spoder there.


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 14, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Fire?
> 
> Must have been a spoder there.


Spotter?
No, not specifically. The area is fairly populated.
No word on cause yet but 2 days ago we got an unmeasureable (<0.01in) rainfall, ground got wet and there was lightning. Last night before I left we left there was 0.09in rain event. Good for helping them get a handle but not something to provide lasting mitigation. 
If any of these posts causing anyone distress I am sorry. Please know experience of members here gives me strength. 

Now LG, if you aren't waiting for the tyre to be fixed.....you know you can do it.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 14, 2020)

Most good gas stations with a mechanic will do it cheaply.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 14, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Does anyone has a great pair of tits I can borrow? Mine are pendulous and furry.


Your not the only one lol. Here you go..


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 14, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Your not the only one lol. Here you go..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4624273


Got to love them Eastern European ladies!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> I SHOULD go grocery shopping today, I'm thinkin I can get away with putting it off until tomorrow. The couch seems to be speaking my name louder than the freezer is.


Beware of having the munchies but having a lightly stocked kitchen.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 14, 2020)

Did some PM spraying in the garden with milk and water, hope it works. Two walks and supervised a appraiser walk through of our future forever home.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> I SHOULD go grocery shopping today, I'm thinkin I can get away with putting it off until tomorrow. The couch seems to be speaking my name louder than the freezer is.


I'm feeling that way too...I have a dozen things I should do, including shopping, but I really want a nap.

I did work a half day at the apartments this am, painting both inside & out. With any luck I'll be all done tomorrow.

Rumor has it they are bringing the college kids back early, and they won't be having the normal schedule. They will go straight through the semester with no breaks, then have a long winter break. Supposedly this will keep them from traveling as much. Makes sense to me. A long winter break with them gone would be wonderful....then I could go somewhere warmer, lol. 

I did marinate some chicken, so at least I wont starve...and the garden is providing now too. And I have chocolate. Yeah, f*** shopping!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2020)

Took it to two different mechanics and a Canadian Tire and they all said they can't do a repair. OK Tire is going to replace it for $225 installed. Bonus, my dad offered to pay for it. Normally I'd say no, but not today.



manfredo said:


>


I have a smaller version of that for my tubeless tires on my mountain bike. I'd be worried about having my tire blow out at 100kph if I did it myself.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Wow...if you were in my area I know a couple of guys that would patch for 15, bring him a couple tacos 10.....


tacos are serious business, I don't share.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 14, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4624303


HELLLLLOOOOooooooo in there.......ere....ere....ere


----------



## lokie (Jul 14, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Spotter?
> No, not specifically. The area is fairly populated.
> No word on cause yet but 2 days ago we got an unmeasureable (<0.01in) rainfall, ground got wet and there was lightning. Last night before I left we left there was 0.09in rain event. Good for helping them get a handle but not something to provide lasting mitigation.
> *If any of these posts causing anyone distress I am sorry. Please know experience of members here gives me strength.*
> ...


Post it if it makes you smile, laugh, frown or cry.

No apologies needed.






Friends will be interested. Anyone else can go fuck themselves.


----------



## raratt (Jul 14, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Beware of having the munchies but having a lightly stocked kitchen.


I still have peaches, blackberries, and ice cream, I'm good.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Took it to two different mechanics and a Canadian Tire and they all said they can't do a repair. OK Tire is going to replace it for $225 installed. Bonus, my dad offered to pay for it. Normally I'd say no, but not today.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a smaller version of that for my tubeless tires on my mountain bike. I'd be worried about having my tire blow out at 100kph if I did it myself.


Most tire places won't repair them now due to insurance regulations...They aren't allowed too, here anyways. They do have patches that they can put on inside but the puncture has to be at least an inch from the sidewall.

Hey, if dad's paying, new is better!!


----------



## manfredo (Jul 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> I still have peaches, blackberries, and ice cream, I'm good.


Yummmm....I keep looking at them in the grocery...Fresh from Georgia! $2.99 a pound. I guess I should try em before I bitch too much about the price... they are like candy

Well I DID get a nap in today!! I might need coffee now though...at 7 pm, ugh! I been on a kick of eating lunch about 3 pm and dinner about 8-9 pm. It's not good!


----------



## raratt (Jul 14, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Yummmm....I keep looking at them in the grocery...Fresh from Georgia! $2.99 a pound. I guess I should try em before I bitch too much about the price... they are like candy
> 
> Well I DID get a nap in today!! I might need coffee now though...at 7 pm, ugh! I been on a kick of eating lunch about 3 pm and dinner about 8-9 pm. It's not good!


The problem with most of the ones in the store is they pick them green so they don't get damaged in shipment, but it is what it is.
We have a shifted meal schedule all the time. Brunch, then linner (that should be a word if brunch is, or lupper depending on your location.) Then night meal. I usually only eat twice with a snack in the afternoon.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 14, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> One more step I haven't seen mentioned (and I learned it the hard way).
> Once the old filter is down, make positively sure that the rubber seal is still with the filter.
> 
> I changed the oil on a freshly rebuilt H/P 351 with out performing that step & within a few days that motor was gushing Texas Tea.
> ...


I had a IHC Scout way back when that had a cartridge type insert that the seal ring was always a bitch to get on right.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> The problem with most of the ones in the store is they pick them green so they don't get damaged in shipment, but it is what it is.
> We have a shifted meal schedule all the time. Brunch, then linner (that should be a word if brunch is, or lupper depending on your location.) Then night meal. I usually only eat twice with a snack in the afternoon.


We're getting them and nectarines from CA now I think, earlier from GA. They've been ripening pretty good for me in a paper bag so far. and only $.77 lb! About to the end of getting 'em cheap.


----------



## DCcan (Jul 14, 2020)

I like the fresh red plums and ranier cherries , those are out now

Rolled a bunch of joints for sitting out the second covid wave, 130, plus 5 more smoked.
A few in every container are cut with kief, so that has been fun playing roulette




Laughing Grass said:


> tacos are serious business, I don't share.


I had that nightmare this year after the food truck closed for the season.
Woke up because I couldn't taste my taco in the dream and panicked....what hell was this, I wondered?
It's pitch black, cold and my taco was missing, really thought I was dead for about 2 seconds.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> tacos are serious business


Especially down here....


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 14, 2020)

lokie said:


> Post it if it makes you smile, laugh, frown or cry.
> 
> No apologies needed.
> 
> ...


Generally I agree, but there is someone here who has been down this road with a less than positive outcome.
This might make you do all.

I'm back home. I will have corn.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 14, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4624303


That's a cheaper way to get a colonoscopy!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 14, 2020)

Whelp, My goal was cleaning the house today. That includes dishes, floors, garbage, counters and bathroom.

I got the dishes started, garbage taken out, the floor swept and mouse traps repositioned.

I'm calling it third place.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 14, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Whelp, My goal was cleaning the house today. That includes dishes, floors, garbage, counters and bathroom.
> 
> I got the dishes started, garbage taken out, the floor swept and mouse traps repositioned.
> 
> I'm calling it third place.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 14, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Whelp, My goal was cleaning the house today. That includes dishes, floors, garbage, counters and bathroom.
> 
> I got the dishes started, garbage taken out, the floor swept and mouse traps repositioned.
> 
> I'm calling it third place.


Hi Kaleb.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 14, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> I had a IHC Scout way back when that had a cartridge type insert that the seal ring was always a bitch to get on right.


I had 2 International Scouts back in the day...must have been about early 80's and of course they weren't new...Probably early 70's, late 60's models. Man they were workhorses. I got one stuck in the woods on an old logging trail, and blew out reverse trying to rock it out. Left it a month til I could "borrow" a tractor. It's interesting driving a car with no reverse.... Takes a bit of thinking/planning ahead!

Maybe one was a '67









1967 International Harvester Scout 800


Bid for the chance to own a 1967 International Harvester Scout 800 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #5,375.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 14, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Hi Kaleb.


Howdy!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 14, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> I am choking down the positivity right now. Good waether today for getting some containment.


Glad to know you my friend - No choking allowed, Beer?


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 14, 2020)

THE TIME RIGHT NOW IS GET STONED O'CLOCK!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 14, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I had 2 International Scouts back in the day...must have been about early 80's and of course they weren't new...Probably early 70's, late 60's models. Man they were workhorses. I got one stuck in the woods on an old logging trail, and blew out reverse trying to rock it out. Left it a month til I could "borrow" a tractor. It's interesting driving a car with no reverse.... Takes a bit of thinking/planning ahead!
> 
> Maybe one was a '67
> 
> ...


I had one - 1980 Scout with a 392. Primitive beast at best.
Blew out the rear driveline & came home on the front. What an idiot, but a Bad Ass Truck.



Kalebaiden said:


> THE TIME RIGHT NOW IS GET STONED O'CLOCK!


Too Late.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 14, 2020)

*I Didn't Die !!*

Taking down the old 10' tall Banya, she was too far gone to save.
Stripped interior & exterior & while prepping the far wall it started to creak.

*FUCK !!!!!!!*

Took off running for the big opening (while throwing sledge hammer) ~ the wall hit the heels of my boots as I dove out sicut Superman.

Double FUCK !!!!!!!!!!!!
BTW, this grass don't taste that good.

And is that dog shit over there?



Edit:
Roof is on the left - rafters visible - North wall laying flat (where I just was) on the floor.
Teeth marks may be visible in the grass depending on your Pixel count.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 14, 2020)

We've got a stray kitty wandering around camp this week.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 15, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> We've got a stray kitty wandering around camp this week.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4624785



Ummm yeah....say. hello to my stinky little friend....  

Female?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 15, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Ummm yeah....say. hello to my stinky little friend....
> 
> Female?


Who's gonna check?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 15, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Ummm yeah....say. hello to my stinky little friend....
> 
> Female?


I didnt get that close a look


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 15, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Who's gonna check?


My dog would love to.


----------



## Oh My (Jul 15, 2020)

MojoRison said:


> I did a whole bunch of nothing and am proud of it


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 15, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> My dog would love to.


One of my dogs found one too.....didn't have enough tomato sauce to kill th he smell..


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 15, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Who's gonna check?


I'll do it, just make sure your not behind me.?...no tripping..js


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 15, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I had 2 International Scouts back in the day...must have been about early 80's and of course they weren't new...Probably early 70's, late 60's models. Man they were workhorses. I got one stuck in the woods on an old logging trail, and blew out reverse trying to rock it out. Left it a month til I could "borrow" a tractor. It's interesting driving a car with no reverse.... Takes a bit of thinking/planning ahead!
> 
> Maybe one was a '67
> 
> ...


Mine was a 63. Another "learning experience" vehicle (synch ring replacements, clutch discs, u-joints, head gasket). LOTSA body work.


----------



## Puffing Pocahontas (Jul 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


>


i want eat sum peaches now


----------



## lokie (Jul 15, 2020)

Puffing Pocahontas said:


> i want eat sum peaches now



Welcome to TnT!

Wanna see a magic trick?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 15, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> *I Didn't Die !!*
> 
> Taking down the old 10' tall Banya, she was too far gone to save.
> Stripped interior & exterior & while prepping the far wall it started to creak.
> ...


LOL have to check the undies after that!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 15, 2020)

Woke up, mom, fed n' med bla bla bla...

Need coffee....

Caught a mouse in a repositioned trap.

Upgrading yesterday from third place to second.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 15, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> One of my dogs found one too.....didn't have enough tomato sauce to kill th he smell..


Douche that dog.. Summer rain works great!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 15, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> One of my dogs found one too.....didn't have enough tomato sauce to kill th he smell..


Tomato sauce doesn't work but you already figured that out. A vinegar bath is actually what's needed. Supposedly you're gonna smell like vinegar for a while but when that is gone, so is the skunk smell. 

SH420


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 15, 2020)

Just finished my grow update on the 250 Club thread. 

Click here to check it out.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 15, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Just finished my grow update on the 250 Club thread.
> 
> Click here to check it out.


Suggestion. Move your air scrubber to the other side of your fan. You want the air to suck through the filter vs. pushing through it. I used to hang my scrubber in my tent. 

SH420


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 15, 2020)

T


shrxhky420 said:


> Suggestion. Move your air scrubber to the other side of your fan. You want the air to suck through the filter vs. pushing through it. I used to hang my scrubber in my tent.
> 
> SH420


I have the scrubber set on the intake side with the dust shroud to catch particulate.

I'm not actually using it as a scrubber, more like a filter.


----------



## WheatGrowerPH (Jul 15, 2020)

ajusted lights waiting for more lights lol they need more lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 15, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> T
> 
> I have the scrubber set on the intake side with the dust shroud to catch particulate.
> 
> I'm not actually using it as a scrubber, more like a filter.


Gotcha. So, you're blowing air into the tent?

SH420


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 15, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Gotcha. So, you're blowing air into the tent?
> 
> SH420


Sort of..

I run a 250 MH in an air cooled, sealed hood.

From start to exit: Air from the room->scrubber with a dust shroud->inline fan-> ducting-->air cooled hood-> ducting-->exhaust to the room

The room temp is controlled with an AC unit.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 15, 2020)

Oh crap!

Bathroom....NOW!

THANK GOD I MADE IT!

Now the sulphur pit of hell have somehow infested my bowels and is creeping into this dimension through my asshole.

Unholy and ungodly smell.

I think something must have died in my asshole...

Did I remember to take the hamster out?

Shoot something similar to a turd bullet out at mach 4. Water splashing a bullseye shot to the brown eye.

Unfun. Do not recommend.

Mental note: No more midnight snacks.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Tomato sauce doesn't work but you already figured that out. A vinegar bath is actually what's needed. Supposedly you're gonna smell like vinegar for a while but when that is gone, so is the skunk smell.
> 
> SH420


Apple cider vinegar work really well. Our vet recommended that over any commercial product. Our dog is a dumbass and has been sprayed three times.


----------



## lokie (Jul 15, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Oh crap!
> 
> Bathroom....NOW!
> 
> ...


TMI


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 15, 2020)

lokie said:


> TMI


Sharing is caring.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2020)

No


----------



## Mohican (Jul 15, 2020)

@GreatwhiteNorth 
Firstly - are you OK?
Secondly - if you are OK, I need way more details!!! Did a tree hit a shed? 
Thirdly - Remind me that you and I must never work on a project together. Except maybe a taste testing project  

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 15, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Got to love them Eastern European ladies!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 15, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4625163


AMK is hairy stuff....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4625163


I dunno, Poland and Ukraine do good work!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 15, 2020)

I tried to save my screen gazebo from the windstorm.

I got the roof unhooked and the wind took it and shredded it in a tree. I tried to unhook the screen walls and the wind caught it and bent the frame.

I'm not a fan of the windstorms lately.

On the upside of today, I got B2P1 and Mutey transplanted into 5 gal pails and the Kaya kids (B3P1 & B3P2) transplanted into solo cups.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 15, 2020)

Mohican said:


> @GreatwhiteNorth
> Firstly - are you OK?
> Secondly - if you are OK, I need way more details!!! Did a tree hit a shed?
> Thirdly - Remind me that you and I must never work on a project together. Except maybe a taste testing project
> ...


1) Other than a bit stiff from body slamming myself into the yard I'm good (though I think I found a blade of grass as I was brushing my teeth this morning).

2) The banya was done for, built 20+ years ago with scrap/rough cut lumber that was rotting in numerous places so it had to go. Stripped off interior & exterior so just studs, plywood & roof were left. Pulled off the east wall w/ 4 wheeler winch & was prepping *from the inside* to take down the north wall.
* Evil creaking commenced * So I performed my best Jessie Owens aiming for the East "hole", dove for the grass around 3' prior to exit when the falling wall (propelled further by the roof above it) slammed down on the floor in a cloud of dust & jamming my boots into the ground.

Went inside, told Momma what happened then called it a day & grabbed a large glass of Chardonnay.
And then another!

I'm in for the taste testing tho, sounds a lot safer.


All joking aside it was a widow maker if I'd hesitated for even 2 seconds.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 15, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> 1) Other than a bit stiff from body slamming myself into the yard I'm good (though I think I found a blade of grass as I was brushing my teeth this morning).
> 
> 2) The banya was done for, built 20+ years ago with scrap/rough cut lumber that was rotting in numerous places so it had to go. Stripped off interior & exterior so just studs, plywood & roof were left. Pulled off the east wall w/ 4 wheeler winch & was prepping *from the inside* to take down the north wall.
> * Evil creaking commenced * So I performed my best Jessie Owens aiming for the East "hole", dove for the grass around 3' prior to exit when the falling wall (propelled further by the roof above it) slammed down on the floor in a cloud of dust & jamming my boots into the ground.
> ...


I'm glad you're alright.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2020)

This [email protected] tire is the bane of my existence. Took it in to have the tire replaced. Something broke on the tire machine and it gouged the hell out of the rim and left a deep line on the front.  So now I have to go back in on Friday and have the rim replaced.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 15, 2020)

I absolutely hate letting anyone work on my cars, because shit like this happens too much. 

Look it over real good before you drive away Friday and make sure they put a good one on. They'll probably want to get one from a salvage yard if they can find one, which is ok so long as it's not messed up.

When I am looking at used cars. the first thing I notice is the rims...If they are all curb rashed, I know the previous owner couldn't drive for shit!

Time for a bicycle ride! I got a little sad yesterday thinking summer is half over.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> This [email protected] tire is the bane of my existence. Took it in to have the tire replaced. Something broke on the tire machine and it gouged the hell out of the rim and left a deep line on the front.  So now I have to go back in on Friday and have the rim replaced.
> 
> View attachment 4625306


Looks like company is paying for a wheel someone screwed up....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I absolutely hate letting anyone work on my cars, because shit like this happens too much.
> 
> Look it over real good before you drive away Friday and make sure they put a good one on. They'll probably want to get one from a salvage yard if they can find one, which is ok so long as it's not messed up.
> 
> ...


To be fair to the garage, they told me right away that it wrecked the rim. I'm buying the new rim from Honda and having the dealership install it and they're going to reimburse me. I take really good care of my stuff, I don't try to parallel park or park close to other people at stores... This car is a 2019 with less than 8,000km and other than some salt stains on the drivers side carpet it's completely mint, not a scratch or dent anywhere inside or out and should last me another decade easily. I gotta dig up a pic of my first car. My parents ancient volvo v90 with a billion kilometres. I couldn't afford maintenance so I just didn't do it and drove that thing till the doors practically fell off.

enjoy your ride.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 15, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> 1) Other than a bit stiff from body slamming myself into the yard I'm good (though I think I found a blade of grass as I was brushing my teeth this morning).
> 
> 2) The banya was done for, built 20+ years ago with scrap/rough cut lumber that was rotting in numerous places so it had to go. Stripped off interior & exterior so just studs, plywood & roof were left. Pulled off the east wall w/ 4 wheeler winch & was prepping *from the inside* to take down the north wall.
> * Evil creaking commenced * So I performed my best Jessie Owens aiming for the East "hole", dove for the grass around 3' prior to exit when the falling wall (propelled further by the roof above it) slammed down on the floor in a cloud of dust & jamming my boots into the ground.
> ...


Glad your safe man....

So when me and the Mrs be over for the bonfire....j/k


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 15, 2020)

Can we type @sunni and have it tag them?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 15, 2020)

I have a friend that had an issue with the driver's side door panel in her new 733i BMW. She took it in to get it fixed and they kept breaking bigger and bigger things until she ended up getting a new car from them! Fingers crossed you don't have that experience.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> This [email protected] tire is the bane of my existence. Took it in to have the tire replaced. Something broke on the tire machine and it gouged the hell out of the rim and left a deep line on the front.  So now I have to go back in on Friday and have the rim replaced.
> 
> View attachment 4625306


Ask them to pay 1/2 the cost of the tire for that, besides the new rim. They should pay for you having to come especially now.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 15, 2020)

Wait for it...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> To be fair to the garage, they told me right away that it wrecked the rim. I'm buying the new rim from Honda and having the dealership install it and they're going to reimburse me. I take really good care of my stuff, I don't try to parallel park or park close to other people at stores... This car is a 2019 with less than 8,000km and other than some salt stains on the drivers side carpet it's completely mint, not a scratch or dent anywhere inside or out and should last me another decade easily. I gotta dig up a pic of my first car. My parents ancient volvo v90 with a billion kilometres. I couldn't afford maintenance so I just didn't do it and drove that thing till the doors practically fell off.
> 
> enjoy your ride.
> 
> View attachment 4625334


Wow I wouldn't be paying them anything and I'd want 1/2 the tire paid at the very least.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 15, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Ask them to pay 1/2 the cost of the tire for that, besides the new rim. They should pay for you having to come especially now.


And buy her a god damned lunch, a good one. Get ready to savage them on Yelp and stuff too


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 15, 2020)

Or better yet, drop their name on here and we will ALL savage them on Yelp in the coming week


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 15, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Wait for it...


Let's see...response from the company....."it came in like that" story line...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 15, 2020)

Well, stopped by my adoptive mom today...wished her a great 72 birthday today, left her a card and a red rose....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2020)

Mohican said:


> I have a friend that had an issue with the driver's side door panel in her new 733i BMW. She took it in to get it fixed and they kept breaking bigger and bigger things until she ended up getting a new car from them! Fingers crossed you don't have that experience.


I wouldn't say no to a 2020 crv. I like the new burled wood accents better than what I have and it has wireless phone charging now. 



curious2garden said:


> Ask them to pay 1/2 the cost of the tire for that, besides the new rim. They should pay for you having to come especially now.


It's a midas shop, not sure if you have them down there. They were pretty fair, I mean they could have said nothing and I probably would have driven away without noticing. They offered to go get the rim and do the swap but I told them I want it done at the dealer. Downtown Honda is close to my house, unfortunately I have to go back to Scarborough to get reimbursed.



Singlemalt said:


> And buy her a god damned lunch, a good one. Get ready to savage them on Yelp and stuff too


A&W onion rings and root beer please.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wouldn't say no to a 2020 crv. I like the new burled wood accents better than what I have and it has wireless phone charging now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A&W root beer is actually owned by a different entity than the restaurants, and the restaurants actually no longer have any interest in the beverage brand.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> To be fair to the garage, they told me right away that it wrecked the rim. I'm buying the new rim from Honda and having the dealership install it and they're going to reimburse me. I take really good care of my stuff, I don't try to parallel park or park close to other people at stores... This car is a 2019 with less than 8,000km and other than some salt stains on the drivers side carpet it's completely mint, not a scratch or dent anywhere inside or out and should last me another decade easily. I gotta dig up a pic of my first car. My parents ancient volvo v90 with a billion kilometres. I couldn't afford maintenance so I just didn't do it and drove that thing till the doors practically fell off.
> 
> enjoy your ride.
> 
> View attachment 4625334


Get a lawyer. Nice vehicle.


----------



## raratt (Jul 15, 2020)

Puffing Pocahontas said:


> i want eat sum peaches now


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> A&W root beer is actually owned by a different entity than the restaurants, and the restaurants actually no longer have any interest in the beverage brand.


I didn't know that. They still serve A&W root beer in the frozen mugs, at least they did when you could dine in.



pabloesqobar said:


> Get a lawyer. Nice vehicle.


That's too aggressive of a maneuver for me. As long as they reimburse me on Friday I'll be happy.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn't know that. They still serve A&W root beer in the frozen mugs, at least they did when you could dine in.
> 
> 
> 
> That's too aggressive of a maneuver for me. As long as they reimburse me on Friday I'll be happy.


Somehow I doubt that.


----------



## raratt (Jul 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> As long as they reimburse me on Friday I'll be happy.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 15, 2020)

The windstorm was not kind to me.



I need peaches to make this better.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 15, 2020)

Good evening and hopeful good health to all. I found out the Vietnamese market was open. And I had the place to myself. Made spicy ginger and garlic Yakatori, chicken on a stick, with a bulgoggi, Korean BBQ, meets teriyaki. So I accomplished rendering any possibility of accomplishing anything past Al Bundy impression for sometime. Love Asian food. 

Be safe people.


----------



## raratt (Jul 15, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> The windstorm was not kind to me.
> 
> View attachment 4625449
> 
> I need peaches to make this better.


Drop by, I still have a few left.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 15, 2020)

*send out his army of peach sniffing gerbils*


----------



## father nature (Jul 15, 2020)

Nothing.....worked on my boat all day trying get one single bolt out that they chose to build the boat around.... And never got it out


----------



## sunni (Jul 15, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Can we type @sunni and have it tag them?


yes it tags me.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 15, 2020)

Y


father nature said:


> Nothing.....worked on my boat all day trying get one single bolt out that they chose to build the boat around.... And never got it out


Your wife sucks and she owes me a new gazebo.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Y
> 
> *Our wife* sucks and she owes me a new gazebo.


do tell


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2020)

You edited it  Thought we had some kinky shit going on


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> You edited it  Thought we had some kinky shit going on


I'm more of a hubby fucker if I was to pick a gender I was into.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I'm more of a hubby fucker if I was to pick a gender I was into.


showed me chocolate but gave me vanilla


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 15, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Y
> 
> Your wife sucks and she owes me a new gazebo.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 15, 2020)

I didn’t really accomplish this but my muscadine vines started showing the first color on the fruit today. It’s going to be a good year. 
Well it’s still 2020 so.....all things considered maybe the muscadines will be ok, blueberries produced well, only a few peaches and no plums at all.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 15, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I didn’t really accomplish this but my muscadine vines started showing the first color on the fruit today. It’s going to be a good year. View attachment 4625557
> Well it’s still 2020 so.....all things considered maybe the muscadines will be ok, blueberries produced well, only a few peaches and no plums at all.


Nice...Looks like a good crop..


----------



## sarahJane211 (Jul 15, 2020)

Just got back from cycling in the mountains, near me. 25Km round trip.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 16, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Nice...Looks like a good crop..


Yeah I think so, I’m going to try making some wine again and jellies as well as a recipe for grape pie that Larry gave me. I thinking 2-3 more weeks and I will be covered up in them.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 16, 2020)

Started off the day a bit early and followed the same pattern of mom, fed n' med, dog outside, feed and water the fur monster and finally write the update post for the 250 club thread. (Click Here for the Update)

I'm looking forward to what today holds. If I'm lucky, maybe someone will send me dicks.

I love dicks.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 16, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Started off the day a bit early and followed the same pattern of mom, fed n' med, dog outside, feed and water the fur monster and finally write the update post for the 250 club thread. (Click Here for the Update)
> 
> I'm looking forward to what today holds. If I'm lucky, maybe someone will send me dicks.
> 
> I love dicks.


I bought you a pillow with a bunch of dicks on it. It's the best I could do on such short notice 





SH420


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 16, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I bought you a pillow with a bunch of dicks on it. It's the best I could do on such short notice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best pillow ever!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Started off the day a bit early and followed the same pattern of mom, fed n' med, dog outside, feed and water the fur monster and finally write the update post for the 250 club thread. (Click Here for the Update)
> 
> I'm looking forward to what today holds. If I'm lucky, maybe someone will send me dicks.
> 
> *I love dicks.*


@dannyboy602 always thinking of you hun


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 16, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> @dannyboy602 always thinking of you hun


Great minds.... that's where I went to as well. 















































Penis
SH420


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 16, 2020)

Just finished putting on moms face.

(I did her makeup, I did not actually wear her face Silence of the Lambs style)

Now to get me ready for the public and away to town we go.

Here's momma Kaleb, 72 years old and a stroke survivor. She has an active brain bleed and is deteriorating a little more every day.

...but she looks fabulous!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 16, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Just finished putting on moms face.
> 
> (I did her makeup, I did not actually wear her face Silence of the Lambs style)
> 
> ...


Hello Mama Kaleb
from the bear with a duck’s head


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Hello Mama Kaleb
> from the bear with a duck’s head


She says "Mrph urg ur urf"

I'm guessing it means "say hello back".


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 16, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Great minds.... that's where I went to as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I seen the start of the huge white space and was waiting for the penis....then it showed up differently than I expected.

9/10, was not disappointed.


----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2020)

I HAVE to go get groceries this afternoon, no nap today. At least there won't be any Karen's bitching about wearing a mask on base.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 16, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Just finished putting on moms face.
> 
> (I did her makeup, I did not actually wear her face Silence of the Lambs style)
> 
> ...


Well hello there young lady....


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 16, 2020)

Mowed, edged and blown the lawn. Next up lunch!


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 16, 2020)

Got my groove on with these fine ladies..


----------



## manfredo (Jul 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> I HAVE to go get groceries this afternoon, no nap today. At least there won't be any Karen's bitching about wearing a mask on base.


I still didn't go, and it was on the list for today, but it's not happening. No milk and I've been out of the "good" coffee creamer for days. 

I did finish at the rental finally, after 8 days, and got some weeding & re-staking done in my vegy gardens before it started raining. I need to go unload my truck...I am so fucking slow these days....If I was the boss of me, I'd fire me! I need a young buck I can bark orders at and make lift all the heavy stuff...lol, my last one went and joined the AF.

Looks like a heat wave coming for the weekend...Bring it on!!


----------



## lokie (Jul 16, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Got my groove on with these fine ladies..
> 
> View attachment 4626206View attachment 4626197


Please kindly take this rubbish to the pic thread you created.


----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2020)

Groceries bought and put away, beer shelf is filled, my back is done. I did notice the wild blackberries on the way to the base are ripe, my son doesn't like the ones my daughter grows so if he wants some he can go get them. Scenic drive to the base, rice fields, prune orchard, cattle pasture, another with long horns in it, walnut orchards, almond orchards, and brown grass. Trying to summon up the energy to go treat myself to ice cream, peaches and blackberries. I think I can make it.


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 16, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Glad to know you my friend - No choking allowed, Beer?


Yes Sir.

Apparently you need 60F plus at night for corn, we've had a couple  
Trying to balance tart and sweet with the berries too seems a balance between pH and time


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 16, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Yes Sir.
> View attachment 4626421View attachment 4626427
> Apparently you need 60F plus at night for corn, we've had a couple
> Trying to balance tart and sweet with the berries too seems a balance between pH and time


That asparagus looks so damn tasty ! Nice work.


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 16, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That asparagus looks so damn tasty ! Nice work.


You must be used to something grown below 8k feet. LOL
Was trying the make it look taller by the angle but apparently it didn't work. 

It may look like the corn you get in asian cusine but it's getting the parts.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 16, 2020)

I went to town with mom and we had some KFC. Went to Hell-Mart and seen the tree planters are in town.

Dirty, smelly, gross AF tree planters.....god I miss bush work.

I also picked out their camp tramp. Pretty lady, smelled like a Vancouver alley in Gastown.

After that, I tried to call a buddy only to find out his phone was disconnected. So I took out a thousand bucks from the bank and tomorrow I'm going to go pay his phone bill off.

I was saving for a truck but keeping a bud in touch with his little daughter seems like a better use of my money.

Will not give him money but I will pay for shit for him to make sure his kid won't suffer.

Came home, fed mom and swept the floor.

I wanted to check my plants but I missed the lights off timer by 20 minutes so I'll have to check them tomorrow.

That was my day, what did you do?

P.S.

Never got a single dick pic sent to me today.
#sadface


----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That asparagus looks so damn tasty ! Nice work.


Asparagus field, they grow it around here.


----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I went to town with mom and we had some KFC. Went to Hell-Mart and seen the tree planters are in town.
> 
> Dirty, smelly, gross AF tree planters.....god I miss bush work.
> 
> ...


Can't he get an "Obama" phone for free?


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> Can't he get an "Obama" phone for free?


We say "No doot aboot it" so I'm guessing no.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 16, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I went to town with mom and we had some KFC. Went to Hell-Mart and seen the tree planters are in town.
> 
> Dirty, smelly, gross AF tree planters.....god I miss bush work.
> 
> ...


You've come a long way.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 16, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> You've come a long way.


Have I?

I guess I have. I'm not a junkie anymore. I went and dun did gots me an edumacationz. I looked after and watched Cancer eat my dad and strokes change my mom. I was deemed permanently disabled because I can't regulate my emotions and I slip into bouts of insane rage.

Now I live in the sticks taking care of my mom until the brain bleed takes her away. Then I'm on my own, scared shitless and alone.

I may have come a long way from where I was when we used to talk, assuming we did and you talking to me like you know me isn't just a random internet connection but I feel stressed, lost, crazy, sad and frustrated at all points in time.

Kinda glad I can laugh at life, no one makes it through alive and taking it seriously all the time really sucks.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 16, 2020)

My turn to make everybody hungry!

Did a Costco run and got all the things I love including the meats.

Ribeyes with a Roma from the screen room:





Made a big batch of shoestring fries and had a feast!

I also got those six Burpee tomato plants transplanted in the screen room.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 16, 2020)

Mohican said:


> My turn to make everybody hungry!
> 
> Did a Costco run and got all the things I love including the meats.
> 
> ...


Beautiful food porn!


----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2020)

No food porn tonight, I did manage to get my bowl of white chocolate/raspberry ice cream with peaches and blackberries on it. Just a run of the mill burrito for dinner. Buds and suds INW.


----------



## 2feather18 (Jul 16, 2020)

Well I was supposed to rearrange my plants and fix the lights above them and put over my net trellis and scrog now and put a exhaust fan in the seedling section part of my grow tent and I didn't do none of that because my girlfriend came over and we watched shows together she was supposed to go out of town to visit her mother but it got canceled


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> No food porn tonight, I did manage to get my bowl of white chocolate/raspberry ice cream with peaches and blackberries on it. *Just a run of the mill burrito for dinner. *Buds and suds INW.


It doesn't have to be run of the mill 






Yum Yum Breakfast Burrito Yum Yum Breakfast Burrito Yum Yum Breakfast Burrito Yum Yum Breakfast Burrito Oh you’re so much better than a regular burrito, They should call a regular burrito a nighttime breakfast burrito! Yum (x lots)

SH420


----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> It doesn't have to be run of the mill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I AM NOT playing it, I know it will get stuck in my head and the wife will punch me when I sing it in the middle of the night.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> I AM NOT playing it, I know it will get stuck in my head and the wife will punch me when I sing it in the middle of the night.


Trust me, you'll love it when you finally do and then you'll hate me shortly after  

I think @GreatwhiteNorth still hates me because of it. Lol

SH420


----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> you'll hate me


I don't wanna hate you, I love you man.

































Penis.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 16, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Have I?
> 
> I guess I have. I'm not a junkie anymore. I went and dun did gots me an edumacationz. I looked after and watched Cancer eat my dad and strokes change my mom. I was deemed permanently disabled because I can't regulate my emotions and I slip into bouts of insane rage.
> 
> ...


But other than that, you're cool?


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 16, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> But other than that, you're cool?


As long as I'm self medicated.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 16, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> As long as I'm self medicated.


That certainly must be difficult. Good luck with everything.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Jul 16, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> After that, I tried to call a buddy only to find out his phone was disconnected. So I took out a thousand bucks from the bank and tomorrow I'm going to go pay his phone bill off.


Can't believe it's that much.
My phone bill is $5/month inc. unlimited phone calls and unlimited 4mbs internet ($60/year).


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 16, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> Can't believe it's that much.
> My phone bill is $5/month inc. unlimited phone calls and unlimited 4mbs internet ($60/year).


Man, I need to move closer to you - we pay rediculous prices compared to that.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 16, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Trust me, you'll love it when you finally do and then you'll hate me shortly after
> 
> I think @GreatwhiteNorth still hates me because of it. Lol
> 
> SH420


I've learned to let it go.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 17, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've learned to let it go.


You need to step on a flaming Lego, barefoot.

It doesn't need to be flaming.

...early morning groggy...need caffeine....

Got ripped out of a 2 hour, half sleep by moms dingy bell. 

Got mom up, fed & med'd her, let the dog out, made a coffee but it's too sweet.

Stumbled into the grow porch and opened the tent door.

Now I'm sitting here, debating whether or not to go remake the coffee or just dump some and add more cream.

Brain not braining.

Here's a Haiku

I'm fucking awake
My coffee is bad today
I want to suck dick

The stress of being a 24/7/365 caregiver is eating my soul. I love my mom and this is just a morning bítchy moment but Jesus Christ, a 5 year dry spell has to fuck with a person's brain chemicals or something.

I'd directly state I need to get fucked but them the universe would listen and misinterpret my statement and I'd get fucked in a bad way, so I'll keep that thoughtto myself.

About to write my plant update.......after I fix my coffee.

See y'all soon.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 17, 2020)

OK, so I am definitely headed to the grocery store this am....I ate a piece of leftover steak for dinner last night, and not sure if it was that or the 3 pieces of chocolate pudding pie with cool whip that made me wake up at 5 am in puking mode...Now that I say it, it was the pie...I got nauseous again just saying "pie".


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 17, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> *You need to step on a flaming Lego, *barefoot.
> 
> It doesn't need to be flaming.
> 
> ...




SH420


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 17, 2020)

Finished my grow update.

Click HERE to read it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 17, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> You need to step on a flaming Lego, barefoot.


Negative Ghost Rider, the pattern is full.

See @Singlemalt sig.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Negative Ghost Rider, the pattern is full.
> 
> See @Singlemalt sig.


LOL Immediately where my mind went.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 17, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Negative Ghost Rider, the pattern is full.
> 
> See @Singlemalt sig.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 17, 2020)

Got my first and last pay today! Time to go shopping!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Got my first and last pay today! Time to go shopping!


The economy needs you


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Got my first and last pay today! Time to go shopping!


Buy grow stuff, spend on pizza!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The economy needs you
> 
> View attachment 4626922


Gave it all to visa... I friggen hate that guy.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gave it all to visa... I friggen hate that guy.


Never find yourself contemplating the phrase
“Don Visa ... I need a favor”


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 17, 2020)

2feather18 said:


> Well I was supposed to rearrange my plants and fix the lights above them and put over my net trellis and scrog now and put a exhaust fan in the seedling section part of my grow tent and I didn't do none of that because my girlfriend came over and we watched shows together she was supposed to go out of town to visit her mother but it got canceled


Soooo you didn't accomplish anything today? Lol, just kiddin'.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Never find yourself contemplating the phrase
> “Don Visa ... I need a favor”


every time.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gave it all to visa... I friggen hate that guy.


LOL hope it wasn't for the hair cut!


----------



## ANC (Jul 17, 2020)

Ordered a new graphics card for the first time since my 512mb 9800GT which is no longer cutting it.
First time I kinda buy something for myself with company money. I did go for an older model though to just get basic functionality again without spending a fortune. Next I need to replace the whole rest of the PC, but at least I got this half done.

I can't fucking wait to play not in ultra-low settings mode


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 17, 2020)

Mohican said:


> I have a friend that had an issue with the driver's side door panel in her new 733i BMW. She took it in to get it fixed and they kept breaking bigger and bigger things until she ended up getting a new car from them! Fingers crossed you don't have that experience.


happened as soon as I left the dealership after having the new rim installed. I’m gonna need a new car


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> happened as soon as I left the dealership after having the new rim installed. I’m gonna need a new car
> 
> View attachment 4627040


Does your car tell you which tire? If it's the one they repaired I'd say they should be responsible.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> happened as soon as I left the dealership after having the new rim installed. I’m gonna need a new car
> 
> View attachment 4627040


Put a few miles on it......probably just needs to reset. If not they need to fix......tpms are on the valve stem inside the rim.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 17, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Does your car tell you which tire? If it's the one they repaired I'd say they should be responsible.


no it’s not that fancy. It’s on the hoist right now being looked at


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> happened as soon as I left the dealership after having the new rim installed. I’m gonna need a new car
> 
> View attachment 4627040


You may just need to Reset


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 17, 2020)

I run a few sets of rims and tires on the jeep.......it takes a few miles for the car and sensor to work together again.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Does your car tell you which tire? If it's the one they repaired I'd say they should be responsible.


It you had access to a car scanner it would tell ya.....


----------



## raratt (Jul 17, 2020)

Picked up some Wedding Cake clones from some dude in a parking lot (just being stealthy bro), got a bag of kings mix, picked up beer and ice, all before 11:30. Getting warm outside, need to cook us brunch. I might get my nap in today.


----------



## lokie (Jul 17, 2020)

ANC said:


> Ordered a new graphics card for the first time since my 512mb 9800GT which is no longer cutting it.
> First time I kinda buy something for myself with company money. I did go for an older model though to just get basic functionality again without spending a fortune. Next I need to replace the whole rest of the PC, but at least I got this half done.
> 
> I can't fucking wait to play not in ultra-low settings mode


You are putting in plenty of hours of hard work building a company.

YOU deserve it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2020)

ANC said:


> Ordered a new graphics card for the first time since my 512mb 9800GT which is no longer cutting it.
> First time I kinda buy something for myself with company money. I did go for an older model though to just get basic functionality again without spending a fortune. Next I need to replace the whole rest of the PC, but at least I got this half done.
> 
> I can't fucking wait to play not in ultra-low settings mode


Nice, can you right it off as a business expense?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> no it’s not that fancy. It’s on the hoist right now being looked at


Actually there's a recalibration that needs done, look in the handbook. I just had to redo mine after hitting a particularly deep pothole. Anytime you rotate your rims, change tire etc.... you have to recalibrate the TPMS module.

Of course take the place that screwed you the bill for this, sigh..... and make sure the dealer reset the TPMS module and shows you how (even if it was something else).


----------



## ANC (Jul 17, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Nice, can you right it off as a business expense?


Yeah, I received my completed accounting ledgers for the first book year from my tax accountant today.
Guy is worth every cent.
But I deserve it, I do some of my best thinking while gaming, I'll shut a game down mid-round and hit the 3d CAD software or spreadsheets to check the viability of an idea. I used to spend silly money on my PC's as a young man, That 9800GT was second to only the 9800gtx at the time, and it lasted ages... It still works great in lots of games, but it sucks in more complex settings now, I can hardly play some of the urban maps in War Thunder.


----------



## ANC (Jul 17, 2020)

My car's tyre monitoring system is very complex, if one of the wheels is flat, that whole corner will lower to indicate the lack of air.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> no it’s not that fancy. It’s on the hoist right now being looked at


Yup, it's jinxed now...Might as well go look at some new cars while you're there. Trade this hexed beast in while you can!! 

Just kidding. But you would think the freakin' Honda dealership would get it right. Maybe they'll give you a few free car wash coupons. I drive a Honda too, and avoid that place like Covid-19! When they charged me $14 for license plate screws they lost me. But yeah for a new rim that someone else is paying for I would have gone in too. See this is all fate. Had you not gotten a screw in your tire, you would have been someplace else and something bad might have happened. Instead fate, or maybe an angel, is just inconveniencing you...or testing your patients


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 17, 2020)

Fixed. I have to recalibrate when I switch between snow and summer tires. The option to recalibrate had a red exclamation mark next to it in the infotainment system and I couldn’t press it. Not sure what the problem was but the error is gone. Guess I’m not getting a new car


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2020)

ANC said:


> Yeah, I received my completed accounting ledgers for the first book year from my tax accountant today.
> Guy is worth every cent.
> But I deserve it, I do some of my best thinking while gaming, I'll shut a game down mid-round and hit the 3d CAD software or spreadsheets to check the viability of an idea. I used to spend silly money on my PC's as a young man, That 9800GT was second to only the 9800gtx at the time, and it lasted ages... It still works great in lots of games, but it sucks in more complex settings now, I can hardly play some of the urban maps in War Thunder.


Dude, how many boxes do you have? In my day I had 4, one for gaming, one for graphics development, one for video compiling, and one for storage.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 17, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> snip. I was deemed permanently disabled because I can't regulate my emotions and I slip into bouts of insane rage. snip


I’m like that too but people just call me asshole .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 17, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Yup, it's jinxed now...Might as well go look at some new cars while you're there. Trade this hexed beast in while you can!!
> 
> Just kidding. But you would think the freakin' Honda dealership would get it right. Maybe they'll give you a few free car wash coupons. I drive a Honda too, and avoid that place like Covid-19! When they charged me $14 for license plate screws they lost me. But yeah for a new rim that someone else is paying for I would have gone in too. See this is all fate. Had you not gotten a screw in your tire, you would have been someplace else and something bad might have happened. Instead fate, or maybe an angel, is just inconveniencing you...or testing your patients


lol no doubt. The bill came out to $653 tax in, crazy for an oem wheel. I found one on carid for $292 US. 









Replace® ALY64111U45 - 6 Spiral-Spoke Machined and Black 18x7.5 Alloy Factory Wheel - Remanufactured


18" Remanufactured 6 Spiral-Spoke Machined and Black Alloy Factory Wheel - Part Number ALY64111U45 by Replace. Size: 18" x 7.5". Bolt Pattern: 5 x 114.3mm. Offset: 45mm.




www.carid.com


----------



## raratt (Jul 17, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> one for storage.


I picked up a 4 Tb hard drive for that, burned all my CD's to it and still have shitload's of room.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jul 17, 2020)

This is the mirror carp. He is the result of a common carp breeding with all recessive gene alleles (did I do that right? Alleles? Zygotes? Mendel and his peas or something?)

they are not fully scaled and were bred like these long ago so people could eat the mirrors easier without all the tough scales. Yuck.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 17, 2020)

Running PRO-E on a new NVIDIA card will be a dream!

I build a new box every 6 months. Always use highly rated year-old parts to get good drivers and updates.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2020)

ANC said:


> My car's tyre monitoring system is very complex, if one of the wheels is flat, that whole corner will lower to indicate the lack of air.


Women tend to enjoy avoiding the entire swap tire on the side of the road scenario.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Women tend to enjoy avoiding the entire swap tire on the side of the road scenario.


And this is why I taught my step daughter how to change a tire, along with changing her own oil in her car.....this way she knows how too...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> I picked up a 4 Tb hard drive for that, burned all my CD's to it and still have shitload's of room.


My storage box had 4 hard drives....each drive was something different...


----------



## ANC (Jul 17, 2020)

Probably been 30 years since I went carp fishing.
Saw the most amazing fishing story next to the carp dam, my dad caught a carp that managed to break the line, a very bright yellow line, anyway. just after his friend got a hit and brought the fish in, ...it was the fish my dad lost, the little loop in the swivel caught the fishing hook of the guy sitting next to him. Don't think I ever saw a fish with worse luck, other than that we did catch and release.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 17, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> And this is why I taught my step daughter how to change a tire, along with changing her own oil in her car.....this way she knows how too...


My dad showed me how to change tires and do some basic maintenance. The only problem I had in the past was the tool isn't long enough to get any leverage and loosen the bolt. They do them up so tight with air tools at the shop. Now I'd just call roadside assistance.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 17, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I’m like that too but people just call me asshole .


I've been called an asshole my whole life. One day great, I'm caring and compassionate. Best guy on the planet. Then the wind changes or a cricket jumps to a new plant in Africa or I drop a teaspoon and I'm evil incarnate personified.

No rhyme or reason for the switches. They call it Borderline Personality Disorder mixed with CPTSD and a healthy smattering of persistent depressive disorder. The paperwork shows that I suffer from addiction (remission) as well.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 17, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I’m like that too but people just call me asshole .


yeah, me too


----------



## lokie (Jul 17, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I’m like that too but people just call me asshole .





Singlemalt said:


> yeah, me too



When my ID is questioned I respectfuly remind them "That's MR. DICK to you!"











Spoiler


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> My dad showed me how to change tires and do some basic maintenance. The only problem I had in the past was the tool isn't long enough to get any leverage and loosen the bolt. They do them up so tight with air tools at the shop. Now I'd just call roadside assistance.


That's cool, it's all about the tools.....some stock tool kits honestly sux....I had to make my step daughter make a kit this way she has everything she needs just in case.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 17, 2020)

lokie said:


> When my ID is questioned I respectfuly remind them "That's MR. DICK to you!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should send those to my wife.....


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 17, 2020)

lokie said:


> When my ID is questioned I respectfuly remind them "That's MR. DICK to you!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best post evar!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 17, 2020)

Just dealt (dealing) with kids that just drove us nuts today. 

Yesterday I started installing a snow plow on the atv. Had the plow from an old '00 griz 600........when I sold it to my buddy he never took the plow. So it's going on!.......well it's on and works! Pushed some driveway around no problem.....But i'm gonna fix it up a little.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 17, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4627150
> This is the mirror carp. He is the result of a common carp breeding with all recessive gene alleles (did I do that right? Alleles? Zygotes? Mendel and his peas or something?)
> 
> they are not fully scaled and were bred like these long ago so people could eat the mirrors easier without all the tough scales. Yuck.


homozygous guyzotes


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4627150
> This is the mirror carp. He is the result of a common carp breeding with all recessive gene alleles (did I do that right? Alleles? Zygotes? Mendel and his peas or something?)
> 
> they are not fully scaled and were bred like these long ago so people could eat the mirrors easier without all the tough scales. Yuck.


Damn, his sequins are falling off!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 17, 2020)

M


curious2garden said:


> Damn, his sequins are falling off!


Must be a first time in drag fish.


----------



## raratt (Jul 17, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Women tend to enjoy avoiding the entire swap tire on the side of the road scenario.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4627310


Scruffy biker looking dudes, where do I sign up for getting 'helped'? Daddy needs his oil changed.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4627310


----------



## sarahJane211 (Jul 18, 2020)

Took a group of 40 hikers out to a local waterfall this morning.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 18, 2020)

I'm trying to get motivated to clean my dogs sickness last night.

Someone got into the garbage while everyone was sleeping and did a poopsie by moms bedroom door and a pukesey by the front door.

I'd say it serves him right for eating Indian food out of the garbage but I'm the fucktard that has to clean it up.

Dogs are fun......


----------



## manfredo (Jul 18, 2020)

Happy Saturday!! It's going to be a hot weekend! I'm headed out to the garage to get my tools put away and then I am planning on chilling all weekend. The cupboards are stocked again, the vaporizer is charged. Only thing I'm lacking is energy!! And I best get moving before the sun heats things up!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 18, 2020)

Making raz cough coconut oil today.

Man I haven't been sleeping well....so the last 2 nights I smoked a little black domina..........slept deep all night! Love that stuff! Gotta get my hands on some seeds.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 18, 2020)

I finished my grow update. Click Here to See It.

I also ran through the usual get mom up, fed & med'd. I cleaned up the bulk of the dogs messes. I got mom dressed and now I have to wash the floor and finish the dishes before tracking down a truck to haul the garbage away.



Today started out sucky but I'm sure it will get better.


----------



## DCcan (Jul 18, 2020)

Had to go to a transatlantic cable co, undersea fiber optic cable manufacturer.

First, the finished product is tested, then stored in an enormous pan building. 







Then, its sent down to the pier down this tunnel for loading on ships .


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 18, 2020)

I got a bunch of baby birds under my tractor seat. Wtf do you do?

I’m such a fucking pussy. I’m seriously considering waiting until they bail to use the tractor again. I need the tractor right now.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 18, 2020)

Momma’s on it working hard feeding them


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 18, 2020)

@doublejj what would you do(if you had my little blue tractor ) seriously though


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 18, 2020)

Will be framing in the floor and under floor plumbing very soon btw if anyone even remembers me anymore. Miss you guys. Will catch up promise.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I got a bunch of baby birds under my tractor seat. Wtf do you do?
> View attachment 4628179
> I’m such a fucking pussy. I’m seriously considering waiting until they bail to use the tractor again. I need the tractor right now.


Holy shit, and I thought I had a problems with my red bird babies in the peach tree.......


----------



## Stukid (Jul 18, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> One more step I haven't seen mentioned (and I learned it the hard way).
> Once the old filter is down, make positively sure that the rubber seal is still with the filter.
> 
> I changed the oil on a freshly rebuilt H/P 351 with out performing that step & within a few days that motor was gushing Texas Tea.
> ...


As a rookie tech many moons ago, I made same mistake. Cost shop big $, but you only make that mistake *once*!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 18, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Holy shit, and I thought I had a problems with my red bird babies in the peach tree.......


Mother fucking rabbits are eating anything we plant in the veg garden and my pussy ass won’t do what should be done and start eating cottontails. I’ve turned into a pussy

You don’t eat them in months ending in “r” right? 
I got like 20 of them running around and this ain’t no “r” month.

I’m about to though. But baby birds.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 18, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Will be framing in the floor and under floor plumbing very soon btw if anyone even remembers me anymore. Miss you guys. Will catch up promise.View attachment 4628188


You've been busy!! Looks awesome!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 18, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Mother fucking rabbits are eating anything we plant in the veg garden and my pussy ass won’t do what should be done and start eating cottontails. I’ve turned into a pussy
> 
> You don’t eat them in months ending in “r” right?
> I got like 20 of them running around and this ain’t no “r” month.
> ...


Nom Nom Nom!!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 18, 2020)

manfredo said:


> You've been busy!! Looks awesome!


Thanks dude. It’s actually embarrassing where i’m at right now, but only got a skeleton crew and lots of other shit going on.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Mother fucking rabbits are eating anything we plant in the veg garden and my pussy ass won’t do what should be done and start eating cottontails. I’ve turned into a pussy
> 
> You don’t eat them in months ending in “r” right?
> I got like 20 of them running around and this ain’t no “r” month.
> ...


Never stopped me, if your hungry for rabbit, so be it.....nice in a stew...js

Got any access to chicken wire?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 18, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Never stopped me, if your hungry for rabbit, so be it.....nice in a stew...js


I ate one when i was younger. It was alright. Chicken. I’m thinking about busting out the Mathews and make it a little more challenging than just blowing them away.
Mother fuckers are pissing us off i feel like busting out the s&w 460 lmao


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I ate one when i was younger. It was alright. Chicken. I’m thinking about busting out the Mathews and make it a little more challenging than just blowing them away.
> Mother fuckers are pissing us off i feel like busting out the s&w 460 lmao


Lol, .22 rifle will do the trick 

Chicken wire was for the garden, keeps the rabbits out as well..


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 18, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Never stopped me, if your hungry for rabbit, so be it.....nice in a stew...js
> 
> Got any access to chicken wire?


The whole garden is chicken wired in. As good as can be. I’m a lather by trade. Fuckers are still getting in


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 18, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I ate one when i was younger. It was alright. Chicken. I’m thinking about busting out the Mathews and make it a little more challenging than just blowing them away.
> Mother fuckers are pissing us off i feel like busting out the s&w 460 lmao


Relocate the birds? mark III for rabbits.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> The whole garden is chicken wired in.


Then how the f are they getting in...gotta have a hole somewhere....hmm.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 18, 2020)

Got some delicious peaches from @raratt. Almost gone already


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 18, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Then how the f are they getting in...gotta have a hole somewhere....hmm.


It’s a fucking trip bro. Bout to plant some weed in them beds and say fuck the veggies


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 18, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Relocate the birds? mark III for rabbits.


My kid was thinking about doing it with gloves on but would totally destroy the nest


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> My kid was thinking about doing it with gloves on but would totally destroy the nest


Naw don't move the nest, momma will abandon them.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 18, 2020)

Been on the tractor everyday except today. Took a break from grinding concrete just a little while ago and heard them.
Wtf do you do?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2020)

Rabbits huh, ever wanna play a dirty trick during easter?.....


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 18, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Naw don't move the nest, momma will abandon them.


Is there any way to tell how many more days they have till fledging?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Been on the tractor everyday except today. Took a break from grinding concrete just a little while ago and heard them.
> Wtf do you do?
> View attachment 4628228


From the looks, they will leave the nest soon, red birds leave 8 to 11 days after opening the egg....so....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Is there any way to tell how many more days they have till fledging?


All in the feathers I am guessing...did u get to see the red birds?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 18, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> From the looks, they will leave the nest soon, red birds leave 8 to 11 days after opening the egg....so....


K thanks bro


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 18, 2020)

Earth quake straps installed on our hot water heater.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 18, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> @doublejj what would you do(if you had my little blue tractor ) seriously though


I'm a sucker for animals....I won't even kill a rattlesnake on our property..


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 18, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> From the looks, they will leave the nest soon, red birds leave 8 to 11 days after opening the egg....so....





BudmanTX said:


> All in the feathers I am guessing...did u get to see the red birds?


I remember you posting them but seems they were real early on (stoner memory)

I been distracted by the red tail hawks here, its freaky getting buzzzed by a 3-4ft wingspan thats having a slight bit of trouble getting lift and every landing is a crash landing. They took over a month+


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> K thanks bro


 gl


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> I remember you posting them but seems they were real early on (stoner memory)
> 
> I been distracted by the red tail hawks here, its freaky getting buzzzed by a 3-4ft wingspan thats having a slight bit of trouble getting lift and every landing is a crash landing. They took over a month+




The next day they left the nest...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 18, 2020)

Added some of that coconut oil to some homemade hummus.....nice and relaxing.....actually tastes awesome with carrots


----------



## doublejj (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Momma’s on it working hard feeding them


I'd pop a beer or so and wait.


----------



## raratt (Jul 18, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Mother fucking rabbits are eating anything we plant in the veg garden and my pussy ass won’t do what should be done and start eating cottontails. I’ve turned into a pussy
> 
> You don’t eat them in months ending in “r” right?
> I got like 20 of them running around and this ain’t no “r” month.
> ...


In Ks we didn't shoot rabbits until the first frost, they have parasites in summer that go away once it freezes, that's what a friend told me anyway. They are like little round spots in the meat. I can't handle the smell of gutting a rabbit, I'd rather gut a deer any day.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> In Ks we didn't shoot rabbits until the first frost, they have parasites in summer that go away once it freezes, that's what a friend told me anyway. They are like little round spots in the meat. I can't handle the smell of gutting a rabbit, I'd rather gut a deer any day.


Same way I was taught, first frost. I don’t wanna gut anything anymore. Lol. I catch and release my fish. If I want fish, I’ll buy some. Unless it’s one of the delicious ocean fish, I may keep that. But I don’t do much of that kinda fishing,


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 18, 2020)

I made gummies and I made my scrog screen today!


----------



## raratt (Jul 18, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I got a bunch of baby birds under my tractor seat. Wtf do you do?
> View attachment 4628179
> I’m such a fucking pussy. I’m seriously considering waiting until they bail to use the tractor again. I need the tractor right now.


Can you get a pic of the mom? Does it try to attack you when you get near the nest? There are some flycatchers that get pissed if you get near their nest around here. If it is a starling nest I personally wouldn't feel bad about getting rid of them. Billions and billions around.


----------



## raratt (Jul 18, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I made gummies.
> 
> View attachment 4628251


I need to get off my ass and do that, I have a friend that is getting radiation treatments.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 18, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I made gummies and I made my scrog screen today!
> 
> View attachment 4628251View attachment 4628250


Love the net!! Report back on the gummies


----------



## raratt (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jul 18, 2020)

Pulled a couple half sheets of plywood out of the rafters in the garage to use for a raised floor in the grow room. Found some under bed storage bins that should work as trays for the pots, they are big enough to fit 2 pots each. I'll put some drain hoses on them so I don't have to move the pots around.
BLT's for dinner, buds and suds in progress.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 18, 2020)

Playing phase 10 with my family listining to stairway to heaven right now.
Priceless


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> BLT's for dinner, buds and suds in progress.


Me and the Mrs had those last night...already on the buds and suds...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 18, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Love the net!! Report back on the gummies


Thanks, getting ready for a monster Halloween harvest ! Gummies are fucking killer, can’t seem to wipe the smile off my face . The body high makes me feel like lead. Straight bud no scrappy garbage trim. 
It’s From a really good blue dream I grew. This is her..........


----------



## sarahJane211 (Jul 18, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Mother fucking rabbits are eating anything we plant in the veg garden and my pussy ass won’t do what should be done and start eating cottontails. I’ve turned into a pussy


Mine is sleeping in the corner with his favourite toy (QB box).


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 18, 2020)

Well I did it.



I re-bagged all the garbage and have a truck for tomorrow morning.



Now I need to figure out how to harvest a mogul base off my old gullwing reflector so I can cobble it into my sealed hood and run a second 250w in the same housing.

I lost my shit today over one of my plants.

If you've checked my grow out, I make it a point to call the plants "them, they it" because I don't know their sex (let alone their chosen gender).

Well fuck me if one of them is a girl.



Yes, those are pistils on that bitch. The lights are set to 18/6 and after losing my shit over them being autos since I hunted to find photoperiods of this specific strain.

I made a post in plant problems only for peeps to tell me that it just shows the plant is sexually mature.

It still could be an auto which will drive me to a rage really fucking quickly (getting pissed just thinking that they could be autos). I'm hoping it's just mature.

I also cleaned up dog mess and washed the floor.

I wanted today to be a good day, it turned out to be a bleh day.

Maybe tomorrow will be better.

Also, shoot the rabbits and eat them. Save the birds and figure out a different way to do whatever the tractor was gonna do.

Rabbits are yummy and birds eat bugs.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 18, 2020)

I’m interested in setting up a micro grant, I think.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 18, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Well I did it.
> 
> View attachment 4628300
> 
> ...


Is that your place? I live in the country.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m interested in setting up a micro grant, I think.


Does this grant apply to Canadians and can I use it to buy a truck?



mysunnyboy said:


> Is that your place? I live in the country.


It is, the country is nice. I live in a remote forest.


----------



## raratt (Jul 18, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> one of them isn't a girl.


If that is the plant in question I see no balls...


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 18, 2020)

Oh yea, I didn't forget about you @raratt 

THIS IS A STICK UP! SEND ME PEACHES OR I'LL .... I'LL......UMM....... I'LL DO SOMETHING I CAN'T THINK OF RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> If that is the plant in question I see no balls...


I want balls on at least one of the plants.

Paying 70 bucks for 10 seeds is insane.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 18, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Does this grant apply to Canadians and can I use it to buy a truck?
> 
> 
> It is, the country is nice. I live in a remote forest.


lol nooo 
I want to use arm money, idk maybe like 15k, to set something up for adoption of senior animals at my county animal shelter.
Set it up so my initial money can fund free adoptions for senior animals. I’ll pay you to adopted a grey face.
Make sense?


----------



## raratt (Jul 18, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Oh yea, I didn't forget about you @raratt
> 
> THIS IS A STICK UP! SEND ME PEACHES OR I'LL .... I'LL......UMM....... I'LL DO SOMETHING I CAN'T THINK OF RIGHT NOW!


You're gonna have to wait a year, no mas.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> lol nooo
> I want to use arm money, idk maybe like 15k, to set something up for adoption of senior animals at my county animal shelter.
> Set it up so my initial money can fund free adoptions for senior animals. I’ll pay you to adopted a grey face.
> Make sense?


Trucks can be old and I'll adopt one of them!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 18, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Trucks can be old and I'll adopt one of them!


You’re fixn to go on ignore new guy.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> You’re fixn to go on ignore new guy.


It's cute that you think I'm new.

What you're planning is a fantastic idea. Senior animals need luv too.

Also, still need a truck....hint hint hint....will trade @raratt for truck.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> You’re fixn to go on ignore new guy.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 18, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> It's cute that you think I'm new.
> 
> What you're planning is a fantastic idea. Senior animals need luv too.
> 
> Also, still need a truck....hint hint hint....will trade @raratt for truck.


I know you’re not new, just messing around.
I’ve already got a raratt too. Ummm I’ve got a big red truck. What’s it worth?
My backyard


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 18, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


>


The ignore part was real though


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> The ignore part was real though


Kinda figured  

How's the arm?


----------



## Bareback (Jul 18, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Well I did it.
> 
> View attachment 4628300
> 
> ...


Post a pic of both sides of the base . Some have a screw from the back, some have a nut other’s are riveted. Be sure to unplug it before disassembly.


----------



## raratt (Jul 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’ve already got a raratt too.


HEY! lol


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I know you’re not new, just messing around.
> I’ve already got a raratt too. Ummm I’ve got a big red truck. What’s it worth?
> My backyard View attachment 4628336


 I'll see your back country yard and call with a bush.



As for the truck, I'm in the unique position to offer a handshake and an old fashioned. We can skip the handshake if you want.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I'll see your back country yard and call with a bush.
> 
> View attachment 4628362
> 
> As for the truck, I'm in the unique position to offer a handshake and an old fashioned. We can skip the handshake if you want.



Goofy question....why aren't you growing out there? U would be surprised what you would find and happen.

Also think I figured out how to take care of your frustrations, clean....seriously...js


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 18, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Goofy question....why aren't you growing out there? U would be surprised what you would find and happen.
> 
> Also think I figured out how to take care of your frustrations, clean....seriously...js


The weather here killed my outdoor grows two years in a row and I can only have 4 plants legally without getting multiple licences and a huge prohibitive deposit not to mention the cost of fencing, cameras etc.

I'm happy to grow indoors where I can control the environment.

The ministry flies over once every few months looking for grows so it just isn't worth the stress.

Besides, what would I do with a mountain of ganja? I can only smoke after I put mom to bed.


----------



## lokie (Jul 18, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I'll see your back country yard and call with a bush.
> 
> View attachment 4628362
> 
> As for the truck, I'm in the unique position to offer a handshake and an old fashioned. We can skip the handshake if you want.




A hardy hand shake is necessary to ensure a bonding experience.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 18, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Also think I figured out how to take care of your frustrations, clean....seriously...js


I can't find the time to have a decent shit without mom needing something. I'm trying to live two lives and barely have the capacity to handle one on a good day.....I miss good days....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> The weather here killed my outdoor grows two years in a row and I can only have 4 plants legally without getting multiple licences and a huge prohibitive deposit not to mention the cost of fencing, cameras etc.
> 
> I'm happy to grow indoors where I can control the environment.
> 
> ...


Smoke, oils, butters, gummies, you can also cook with it....also might help that beautiful lady u have and give her a quality of life plus maybe just maybe quantity of life....

Use what's in front of you....got a wonderful space to do so


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I can't find the to have a decent shit without mom needing something. I'm trying to live two lives and barely have the capacity to handle one on a good day.....I miss good days....


Mate I feel for ya, my wife has MS....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 18, 2020)

ever since one of the crew ran into a bear in the garden early one morning, they put up this fence...


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 18, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Smoke, oils, butters, gummies, you can also cook with it....also might help that beautiful lady u have and give her a quality of life plus maybe just maybe quantity of life....
> 
> Use what's in front of you....got a wonderful space to do so


That's where other prohibitives a come in. Mom is still mentally here. She's trapped in her body.

tl;dr
Mom has the quality of life that she chooses.

My mom is a very stubborn and unique woman. She actively chooses not to allow any outside assistance on to the property for either her or me.

I've tried to get her a homecare worker, a health aid, a nurse, a PSW and friends to come over for coffee.

She will not see them, does not want to talk to them, will not allow them in her home...HER home.

When the issue is pushed, she has a severe anxiety response that could kill her. So I don't push the issue anymore.

(Copy/Paste the above paragraph and exchange Kaleb with Doctor, Nursing team, Endocrinologist, Neurologist, Neuropathological and my therapist 

Zero give, not allowed to change anything without a freakout.

This one trait of hers forces everyone around her to allow her to make her own decisions. Even as a stroked out, uncontrolled diabetic. She chooses her own quality of life so all I can do is make that level accessible to her.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> That's where other prohibitives a come in. Mom is still mentally here. She's trapped in her body.
> 
> tl;dr
> Mom has the quality of life that she chooses.
> ...


Cannabis might help her, especially for her anxiety. Use it....gummies, oils, and butter. Cook with it.

Ps you can also use honey...


----------



## lokie (Jul 18, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> That's where other prohibitives a come in. Mom is still mentally here. She's trapped in her body.
> 
> tl;dr
> Mom has the quality of life that she chooses.
> ...


Are there caregivers other than yourself?

Are you her only human interaction aside from Medical Professionals?


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 18, 2020)

lokie said:


> Are there other caregivers other than yourself?
> 
> Are you her only human interaction aside from Medical Professionals?


Nope, she lets me take her for coffee with a couple friends. She mrfs and urrgh's and I translate for her.

It's one of the concessions she's made. I do my best to keep her talking and interacting with people.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2020)

ECAPTECH said:


> View attachment 4628462


Wtf?

Dude...or just whatever..seriously 



Bye...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2020)

ECAPTECH said:


> View attachment 4628462


Seriously, talk to the advertising people here to do that.......js


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 19, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Post a pic of both sides of the base . Some have a screw from the back, some have a nut other’s are riveted. Be sure to unplug it before disassembly.


I haven't looked yet but I'm pretty sure the fasteners are rivets.

*EDIT*

rivets


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Jul 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fixed. I have to recalibrate when I switch between snow and summer tires. The option to recalibrate had a red exclamation mark next to it in the infotainment system and I couldn’t press it. Not sure what the problem was but the error is gone. Guess I’m not getting a new car


I haven’t switched tires in years. I live in Michigan, and just use all weather tires. Now that I am retired, if the roads are bad, I just stay home. Even with a 4x4 in the garage, if it’s dicey, I stay home if possible.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 19, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I haven't looked yet but I'm pretty sure the fasteners are rivets.
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> ...


The 2 nuts hold the socket on.....unless you need that whole mount.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 19, 2020)

Bubbas.dad1 said:


> I haven’t switched tires in years. I live in Michigan, and just use all weather tires. Now that I am retired, if the roads are bad, I just stay home. Even with a 4x4 in the garage, if it’s dicey, I stay home if possible.


M+S or better here in the mtns or your asking for it. First year I was here I had all weather and man it got sketchy a few times.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 19, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> M+S or better here in the mtns or your asking for it. First year I was here I had all weather and man it got sketchy a few times.


Way back when in the Midwest, we always had to have studded snows, wouldn't think about going thru winter without them. Now, haven't had a set in decades.


----------



## raratt (Jul 19, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> M+S or better here in the mtns or your asking for it. First year I was here I had all weather and man it got sketchy a few times.


Putting on chains is great fun.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 19, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I can't find the time to have a decent shit without mom needing something. I'm trying to live two lives and barely have the capacity to handle one on a good day.....I miss good days....


Have you thought about/are able to, initiate guardianship for your Mom? 
Do you and her have all her advanced directives, living will, POA's in place?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> Putting on chains is great fun.


Only ran a set on a atv.....night and day difference! But when they break and try to take you out it gets the butt pucker meter close to 7!


----------



## raratt (Jul 19, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Only ran a set on a atv.....night and day difference! But when they break and try to take you out it gets the butt pucker meter close to 7!


Standard equipment around here in the mountains, unless you have 4X4 and M/S tires. You have to put them on or turn around.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 19, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Have you thought about/are able to, initiate guardianship for your Mom?
> Do you and her have all her advanced directives, living will, POA's in place?


Everything is in place and at the rate of decline we're going through right now, she won't finish the year.

Or she might fool everyone and last another 10 years. No one knows. For all legal reasons, I'm mom. I'm the POA, I've got PoPC and I make all the decision for her and the house. I don't need to be her guardian because she can still choose what she wants and doesn't want. It might take a little longer for her to get information out but she does it.

Now for today's accomplishments.

Woke up and fed & med'd mom.

Got up at an ungodly hour for no pay and ran the garbage to the dump. Even after the re-bagging of the garbage, the skunks came last night and tore open some bags.

Oh well, the garbage is gone now.

On to the Mogul mount from my old reflector. I could just pop the fixture out by undoing the wingnuts but I'd like to take the whole mount and bracket off and try to reuse everything if I could. No idea why I'm doin' it. I'll literally be trying to fit a square fixture into a round hole. Extra air cooled light would be nice though.

I wrote my grow update ----->Click Here


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 19, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> On to the Mogul mount from my old reflector. I could just pop the fixture out by undoing the wingnuts but I'd like to take the whole mount and bracket off and try to reuse everything if I could. No idea why I'm doin' it. I'll literally be trying to fit a square fixture into a round hole. Extra air cooled light would be nice though.


It's going in a cooltube right? Do you need the adjustment? Will it restrict airflow? Things to consider...


----------



## Bareback (Jul 19, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I haven't looked yet but I'm pretty sure the fasteners are rivets.
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> ...


Drill out the rivets our and replace with a #4 or #6 machine screw .

I built lights all the time..... repurpose ..... repair..... build lamps..... create light art ...... 

I realize you live in a deep Canadian forest and hardware stores are not on every corner, but as long as you don’t nic the wires ..... its possible to move sockets to new locations or new configurations to suite your needs . But keep in mind fire hazards , screw orientation, sharp edges ( that cut wires or fingers) and have fun with it.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 19, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Drill out the rivets our and replace with a #4 or #6 machine screw .
> 
> I built lights all the time..... repurpose ..... repair..... build lamps..... create light art ......
> 
> I realize you live in a deep Canadian forest and hardware stores are not on every corner, but as long as you don’t nic the wires ..... its possible to move sockets to new locations or new configurations to suite your needs . But keep in mind fire hazards , screw orientation, sharp edges ( that cut wires or fingers) and have fun with it.


It's a Sunstream single ended air cooled hood that I want to adapt to a double ended hood.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 19, 2020)

Introduced my son to the amazing powers of Gold Bond! Ultimate cure for cranky pants! 





Keep your nuts cool today guys!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 19, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Introduced my son to the amazing powers of Gold Bond! Ultimate cure for cranky pants!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny things you remember with unrelated images.

I used to spank it with a powdered lube when I was a teen and just seeing that pic gave me a chubby and brain images of the things I used to spank it to.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 19, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Funny things you remember with unrelated images.
> 
> I used to spank it with a powdered lube when I was a teen and just seeing that pic gave me a chubby and brain images of the things I used to spank it to.


I like you........but you share way to much information......go get some dick take some pepto and keep some things to yourself........K thnx


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 19, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I like you........but you share way to much information......go get some dick take some pepto and keep some things to yourself........K thnx


It's part of the BPD and I can't help it but I will try harder to filter myself.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 19, 2020)

It's a scorcher here too.

Just got back from looking at a house for my ex. It was her dads, who is 90, and the place got rat infested while he was living there...Like a real bad rat infestation, and apparently he was too cheap to call an exterminator. He's a character and has been trying to sell the place for a decade. Now he's in a retirement home and they are going to auction it for whatever they can get and they wanted my advice. Sad, it was a showplace back in the day!

Yeah, might hop on the motorcycle for a minute...I don't need or use AC very often but I have both my window units blasting keeping parts of the house semi cool. I love it as long as I don't have to work in it!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 19, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> It's part of the BPD and I can't help it but I will try harder to filter myself.


Does the B stand for Bi or Borderline? I'm guessing Borderline.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Does the B stand for Bipolar or Borderline?


Borderline


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 19, 2020)

manfredo said:


> It's a scorcher here too.
> 
> Just got back from looking at a house for my ex. It was her dads, who is 90, and the place got rat infested while he was living there...Like a real bad rat infestation, and apparently he was too cheap to call an exterminator. He's a character and has been trying to sell the place for a decade. Now he's in a retirement home and they are going to auction it for whatever they can get and they wanted my advice. Sad, it was a showplace back in the day!
> 
> Yeah, might hop on the motorcycle for a minute...I don't need or use AC very often but I have both my window units blasting keeping parts of the house semi cool. I love it as long as I don't have to work in it!


I read that as an infestation by real bad rats


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 19, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Borderline


Well that's a tough one to self filter. A good cognitive therapist can help. But at least you are not creating drama (so far), oversharing is annoying but forgivable, drama gets attention. Keep on working on it, @Bareback gave you some good info and thanks for not getting upset about some push back.

Consider your Stoned Ramble thread as possibly an outlet for more sharing self-limiting to the big threads to a post or 2 a day. Thanks for caring for your mom and being aware of your illness. That's a lot more than most in similar circumstances can do.
I'm sorry you're suffering with this.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 19, 2020)

manfredo said:


> It's a scorcher here too.
> 
> Just got back from looking at a house for my ex. It was her dads, who is 90, and the place got rat infested while he was living there...Like a real bad rat infestation, and apparently he was too cheap to call an exterminator. He's a character and has been trying to sell the place for a decade. Now he's in a retirement home and they are going to auction it for whatever they can get and they wanted my advice. Sad, it was a showplace back in the day!
> 
> Yeah, might hop on the motorcycle for a minute...I don't need or use AC very often but I have both my window units blasting keeping parts of the house semi cool. I love it as long as I don't have to work in it!


Hot as hell here too


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 19, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Hot as hell here too


hotter’n a teenager’s night thoughts here in meep meep country


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 19, 2020)

manfredo said:


> It's a scorcher here too.
> 
> Just got back from looking at a house for my ex. It was her dads, who is 90, and the place got rat infested while he was living there...Like a real bad rat infestation, and apparently he was too cheap to call an exterminator. He's a character and has been trying to sell the place for a decade. Now he's in a retirement home and they are going to auction it for whatever they can get and they wanted my advice. Sad, it was a showplace back in the day!
> 
> Yeah, might hop on the motorcycle for a minute...I don't need or use AC very often but I have both my window units blasting keeping parts of the house semi cool. I love it as long as I don't have to work in it!


Ouch, that's so sad, could they work on fixing it up and get past the pandemic? They might get more money for it, so sad, sorry. But how sweet of you to go take care of her.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> hotter’n a teenager’s night thoughts here in meep meep country


Not to bad here only 110. Although by evening when a 96 degree pool feels cool, I guess it's relative.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 19, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> It's part of the BPD and I can't help it but I will try harder to filter myself.


Ever blog? Might be a great outlet for you. And please don't take that the wrong way........we all have issues.....just need to figure out the best way to get a handle on them.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 19, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Ever blog? Might be a great outlet for you. And please don't take that the wrong way........we all have issues.....just need to figure out the best way to get a handle on them.


I think that is a good idea


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Not to bad here only 110. Although by evening when a 96 degree pool feels cool, I guess it's relative.


Probably just as much humidity here as in that pool LOL!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 19, 2020)

​


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 19, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4628970​


They don’t bother with the purple line for the desert


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 19, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Ever blog? Might be a great outlet for you. And please don't take that the wrong way........we all have issues.....just need to figure out the best way to get a handle on them.


That's a very good idea. He could even use a Grow Journal here as a blog.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> They don’t bother with the purple line for the desert


but it's a dry heat


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 19, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> but it's a dry heat


So is a oven!


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 19, 2020)

Feels like 102 outside, I’m inside lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 19, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> but it's a dry heat


Having known both heat modes, it irritates me to admit that there is something there.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> That's a very good idea. He could even use a Grow Journal here as a blog.


Build a blog empire and make some bank! LOL don't think it's like that anymore but was sure as hell fun back in the day!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> They don’t bother with the purple line for the desert


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4628972


Still sorta new to Twatooine


----------



## RonnieB2 (Jul 19, 2020)

420God said:


> What did you do today that you're proud of? Something at work, home, school, personal achievement, etc...
> 
> 
> Today I had gravel dropped off and I put in a new driveway. It was a lot of work but I got it done quicker than I thought I would.


I accidentally doubled my Adderall dose and was instantly glued to a movie lol. I need to water my garden actually


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 19, 2020)

RonnieB2 said:


> I accidentally doubled my Adderall dose and was instantly glued to a movie lol. I need to water my garden actually


Cirrus clouds generally develop in a southwesterly direction, at these latitudes.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Cirrus clouds generally develop in a southwesterly direction, at these latitudes.


All is good he's traveling in the direction of the heat/space/pots


----------



## manfredo (Jul 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Ouch, that's so sad, could they work on fixing it up and get past the pandemic? They might get more money for it, so sad, sorry. But how sweet of you to go take care of her.


They could and there's 5 kids but none of them is very ambitious or very business/goal oriented. They just want to be done with it before winter. last winter the furnace went out and pi[pes broke, etc...a big mess and expense...It'll be a good deal for someone to fix & flip. Only my ex and her sister are local though, and they have done a lot of cleaning out already. Their dad was / is a horder and it's a big 6 bedroom, 3.5 bath home with 5 acres, pond gazebo, etc house. I toyed with buying it myself but too big a project.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 19, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> but it's a dry heat





DarkWeb said:


> So is a oven!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 19, 2020)

Even though I didn't flush the first "snacker" tomato of the garden, it tastes great! I need to get a # min, in the 70 days the package says. The manure smell in the air from the neighbors yard is adding extra N and traced elementals......should be good to go's......what do you think?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 19, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4629219


About a pound. : )


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 19, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Even though I didn't flush the first "snacker" tomato of the garden, it tastes great! I need to get a # min, in the 70 days the package says. The manure smell in the air from the neighbors yard is adding extra N and traced elementals......should be good to go's......what do you think?
> View attachment 4629219


needs cal-mag
sheesh


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 19, 2020)

Tended the veggie garden and did thirty miles on the bikes with the wife.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 19, 2020)

Finished the grow room today... and I thought I’d wrap it up in one weekend. I was having a hell of a time with small light leaks in the doors. I found these cool steam punk looking leavers to apply pressure on the doors, works awesome!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 19, 2020)

Make some edibles with it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Finished the grow room today... and I thought I’d wrap it up in one weekend. I was having a hell of a time with small light leaks in the doors. I found these cool steam punk looking leavers to apply pressure on the doors, works awesome!
> 
> View attachment 4629277View attachment 4629282View attachment 4629278View attachment 4629279View attachment 4629281
> View attachment 4629280View attachment 4629283


Looks awesome! Good job! I love those clamps.....use them all the time building jigs for things.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Finished the grow room today... and I thought I’d wrap it up in one weekend. I was having a hell of a time with small light leaks in the doors. I found these cool steam punk looking leavers to apply pressure on the doors, works awesome!
> 
> View attachment 4629277View attachment 4629282View attachment 4629278View attachment 4629279View attachment 4629281
> View attachment 4629280View attachment 4629283


How large is that? Looks great!


----------



## raratt (Jul 19, 2020)

Pulled down the box for the fluorescent light in the kitchen and pulled the fixture. I have some LED low profile lights to put up, they look like can lights, but no can's. The box was put up with 8 penny cement coated nails, so I had to cut them off. The box came down a little before I was prepared for it, but luckily I caught it with my back...? The ceiling in the kitchen is disgusting after about 35 years of grease and smoke. It'll take some work to get it to where it can be painted. Buds and suds time.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 19, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Even though I didn't flush the first "snacker" tomato of the garden, it tastes great! I need to get a # min, in the 70 days the package says. The manure smell in the air from the neighbors yard is adding extra N and traced elementals......should be good to go's......what do you think?
> View attachment 4629219


Got me excited for ours to ripen..


----------



## sunni (Jul 19, 2020)

subbed to a little membership place here with a pool,. so thats fun. 
been pretty busy with work tho.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 19, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Looks awesome! Good job! I love those clamps.....use them all the time building jigs for things.


thanks I was thinking about putting a door handle on them when I found the clamps. The bulkheads I have for the airlines are the wrong size I’ll have the correct ones next week



farmingfisherman said:


> How large is that? Looks great!


it’s 6.4 x 3 x 5.5 I grow scrog so I don’t need the headroom.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Finished the grow room today... and I thought I’d wrap it up in one weekend. I was having a hell of a time with small light leaks in the doors. I found these cool steam punk looking leavers to apply pressure on the doors, works awesome!
> 
> View attachment 4629277View attachment 4629282View attachment 4629278View attachment 4629279View attachment 4629281
> View attachment 4629280View attachment 4629283


Such good nutrients! Now must have more room (and more light) LOL


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Such good nutrients! Now must have more room (and more light) LOL


You my dear have the mindset of a commercial fisherman & would fit right in.

More Horsepower/More Hydraulics/More Prop/Bigger Net/Bigger Skiff . . . ad infinitum.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Finished the grow room today... and I thought I’d wrap it up in one weekend. I was having a hell of a time with small light leaks in the doors. I found these cool steam punk looking leavers to apply pressure on the doors, works awesome!
> 
> View attachment 4629277View attachment 4629282View attachment 4629278View attachment 4629279View attachment 4629281
> View attachment 4629280View attachment 4629283


Please indulge me in a very slight critique.
The flexible vent line you have is robbing you of air flow. Consider a solid piece of duct to replace that as all those "wrinkles" really add up disrupting the laminar flow & my off the cuff guess is you could be losing upwards of 10% or so of efficiency in just that short run (not even taking into account what's on the other side of the wall.
Not criticism, helpful hint.

BTW, beautiful space you have there.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 20, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Even though I didn't flush the first "snacker" tomato of the garden, it tastes great! I need to get a # min, in the 70 days the package says. The manure smell in the air from the neighbors yard is adding extra N and traced elementals......should be good to go's......what do you think?
> View attachment 4629219


Hey, I just ate my first Cherry (!) yesterday too. Found a variety a few years ago "Sweet Million" which IMO was better than the "100" and husky cherry varieties. Have an "Early Girl" almost ready.


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> thanks I was thinking about putting a door handle on them when I found the clamps. The bulkheads I have for the airlines are the wrong size I’ll have the correct ones next week
> 
> 
> 
> it’s 6.4 x 3 x 5.5 I grow scrog so I don’t need the headroom.


It helps you can stand upright in there too. LMFAO, no, no mam you don't need the headroom.


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 20, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You my dear have the mindset of a commercial fisherman & would fit right in.
> 
> More Horsepower/More Hydraulics/More Prop/Bigger Net/Bigger Skiff . . . ad infinitum.


Alternatively make the piece as short as practical and stretch it out. Try to make smooth bends. You are right about the loss but if she has to use 2 elbows to fit the sraight run the benifit for the short run is probably a wash.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Hey, I just ate my first Cherry (!) yesterday too. Found a variety a few years ago "Sweet Million" which IMO was better than the "100" and husky cherry varieties. Have an "Early Girl" almost ready.


Nice! Sweet 100's are some of my favorites! I like to have a few out there just to snack on when in the yard. I still have lots of green tomatoes......any day now


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 20, 2020)

Good video about basic physics.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Such good nutrients! Now must have more room (and more light) LOL


with the lights running at full blast I’m hitting close to 80 degrees. I don’t think I ever got above 75 in the tent. I ordered a 16” wall fan that I’m going to mount just above the lights so it can cool them and provide circulation. I don’t think my 8” clip on fans are up to the job.



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Please indulge me in a very slight critique.
> The flexible vent line you have is robbing you of air flow. Consider a solid piece of duct to replace that as all those "wrinkles" really add up disrupting the laminar flow & my off the cuff guess is you could be losing upwards of 10% or so of efficiency in just that short run (not even taking into account what's on the other side of the wall.
> Not criticism, helpful hint.
> 
> BTW, beautiful space you have there.


when I planned this all out, I forgot to take the ducting into consideration. One of the hangers is right in front of the exhaust port. So I have the flexi hose doing a dog leg around it. The new lights are pretty narrow, I suppose I could move the hangers so they’re vertical on that one light.


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 20, 2020)

I need to move my toolbox out of my bloom for more room...

Got the wheels off of it, don't think my floor would support it rolling...


----------



## raratt (Jul 20, 2020)

I was trying to figure out how I was going to support the raised floor in the grow room and my son looked at the surround I pulled from the kitchen ceiling and said why not use it. Sometimes I can't see the forest for the trees. I'll need to cut it down a bit and figure out how to attach end supports, but it will work great.


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> I was trying to figure out how I was going to support the raised floor in the grow room and my son looked at the surround I pulled from the kitchen ceiling and said why not use it. Sometimes I can't see the forest for the trees. I'll need to cut it down a bit and figure out how to attach end supports, but it will work great.


I was in the same situation just the other day. What's the new puppy I thought it might be a good thing to get my rooted clones off the floor.

I used two 29 gallon fish tanks and 4 floor tiles


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You my dear have the mindset of a commercial fisherman & would fit right in.
> 
> More Horsepower/More Hydraulics/More Prop/Bigger Net/Bigger Skiff . . . ad infinitum.


I like fish ;D


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2020)

I decided to save some money and try to make the air line ports myself. I had some aluminium strip left over from my lights. I drilled three holes that are just slightly smaller than the tubing, held together with four m3 screws. All eyeballed, nothing symmetrical or level but it works. I’m gonna put barbs on the end to connect the buckets


----------



## Bareback (Jul 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I decided to save some money and try to make the air line ports myself. I had some aluminium strip left over from my lights. I drilled three holes that are just slightly smaller than the tubing, held together with four m3 screws. All eyeballed, nothing symmetrical or level but it works. I’m gonna put barbs on the end to connect the buckets
> 
> View attachment 4629906View attachment 4629908


You’ll be an engineer before you know it.....


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> with the lights running at full blast I’m hitting close to 80 degrees. I don’t think I ever got above 75 in the tent. I ordered a 16” wall fan that I’m going to mount just above the lights so it can cool them and provide circulation. I don’t think my 8” clip on fans are up to the job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't worry about a temp of 80.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I decided to save some money and try to make the air line ports myself. I had some aluminium strip left over from my lights. I drilled three holes that are just slightly smaller than the tubing, held together with four m3 screws. All eyeballed, nothing symmetrical or level but it works. I’m gonna put barbs on the end to connect the buckets
> 
> View attachment 4629906View attachment 4629908


Nice job


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> It helps you can stand upright in there too. LMFAO, no, no mam you don't need the headroom.


lol I would have killed for a playroom like this when I was little. I have almost a half foot of headroom when I’m barefoot



Bareback said:


> You’ll be an engineer before you know it.....


I missed my calling going into finance. Should have taken mechanical engineering. I really like building, designing and solving problems, but you don’t know any of that when you’re a kid.



curious2garden said:


> I wouldn't worry about a temp of 80.


how hot is too hot for you? I was reading an article that said higher heat is good under led


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2020)

Went for a ride on the quad to check on the raspberry patch I found.....not ready 

Also realized my wrist is fucked up. I had a drill bit catch while drilling some 1/4" steel plate the other day.......it hurt, almost spun the drill around to my face. But just worked through it. The ride today made me know it's not ok yet  early beer and meds


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 20, 2020)

Quick emergency transplant.. Plant was in a 5 gallon fabric pot now it is in a 15 gallon poly I think. If this plant survives to harvest I'll be impressed. Started indoors mid March under led now she's gonna be under a true high power light source.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 20, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Quick emergency transplant.. Plant was in a 5 gallon fabric pot now it is in a 15 gallon poly I think. If this plant survives to harvest I'll be impressed. Started indoors mid March under led now she's gonna be under a true high powered light source.


----------



## lokie (Jul 20, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Went for a ride on the quad to check on the raspberry patch I found.....not ready
> 
> Also realized my wrist is fucked up. I had a drill bit catch while drilling some 1/4" steel plate the other day.......it hurt, almost spun the drill around to my face. But just worked through it. The ride today made me know it's not ok yet  early beer and meds


I can feel the pain. Truly.

Last year I had a similar drill incident.





__





Random Jabber Jibber thread


Charging my phone, then off to my brothers.. I'm feeding the birds and off to my sons! Have a good, safe day :D



www.rollitup.org


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I would have killed for a playroom like this when I was little. I have almost a half foot of headroom when I’m barefoot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're still quite young, go back to school, especially now that you can do much of it online.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2020)

lokie said:


> I can feel the pain. Truly.
> 
> Last year I had a similar drill incident.
> 
> ...


Yeah I shoulda had the other grip on the drill....not the first time it's happened....that wrist has had some issues the last few years too..it just sucks, it's one of those things that's not bad till it moves just the right way.....lots of popping and crackling.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 20, 2020)

Those wrist injuries suck, and take a long time to heal.

I did a major cleaning of my living room this morning. Broke out the steam cleaner and all! Then caught a little nap, and got some computer work done when I woke. Sitting with a big pedestal fan on me now!! I think my chores are complete for the day!!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 20, 2020)

Got mom up and went through the usual routine of fed & meds. Caught a baby mouse and released it into the lumber pile. Hunted for the mouse nest and had to reorganize one of moms dressers. Wrote the update on my plants and made lunch for mom and I.

Swept and washed the floor then came outside and de-skunked the dog. Now it's time to make dinner and work on cleaning the bathroom after moms latest accident.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 20, 2020)

Finally took some pictures!

Shoreline Colombian Fire x TGA Agent Orange:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 20, 2020)

Worked for a couple of hours, now having lunch garden side.


----------



## raratt (Jul 20, 2020)

This will work for my raised floor, kitchen ceiling to grow room floor. 

I was in the process of taking the old kitchen 2 bulb fixture and hanging it up to get some temporary light and pulled one of the hooks out of the ceiling. Luckily I had a hold of the fixture and didn't smash the bulbs. I decided screw it and I'll just use my construction spotlight when needed. I need to get some H2O in me before buds and suds time, gotta love HCTZ.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> You're still quite young, go back to school, especially now that you can do much of it online.


I think covid quarantine has caused me to become feral and I can no longer be integrated into society. I'd love to be a career student.  I've got another year of paying off my last student loan, can't take on more debt right now.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 21, 2020)

I was planning on washing windows today, but my lower back has other plans, and they don't involve any hard labor...ouch. This is getting ridiculous. I normally get some pain relief in the summer, but not this year. Might have to try some more spinal injections, but they were so hit or miss, and I was getting killer migraines possibly from the steroids. I actually just moved my pain management appt. up to this Friday, from the following Monday...Give me drugs now!!

But that's the good thing about semi retirement...Allowed to have "fuck it" days. Got stoned first thing sitting out back, watching the birds and thinking they are so much smarter than us!! A lot less humid today too, they say!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I was planning on washing windows today, but my lower back has other plans, and they don't involve any hard labor...ouch. This is getting ridiculous. I normally get some pain relief in the summer, but not this year. Might have to try some more spinal injections, but they were so hit or miss, and I was getting killer migraines possibly from the steroids. I actually just moved my pain management appt. up to this Friday, from the following Monday...Give me drugs now!!
> 
> But that's the good thing about semi retirement...Allowed to have "fuck it" days. Got stoned first thing sitting out back, watching the birds and thinking they are so much smarter than us!! A lot less humid today too, they say!


Sorry about your back! Great attitude, enjoy your birds, I love watching wildlife.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jul 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> The only problem I had in the past was the tool isn't long enough to get any leverage...


Should have called @tyler.durden he's got a long tool that provides plenty of torque.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Should have called @tyler.durden he's got a long tool that provides plenty of torque.


nuts were super tight, I’d probably break it.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> nuts were super tight, I’d probably break it.


My substantia pornographica just pinged hard on this


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> nuts were super tight, I’d probably break it.


Girth and grip gets the torque....


----------



## raratt (Jul 21, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Girth and grip gets the torque....


Some heft helps also.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> Some heft helps also.


Sometimes just a good hammering.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 21, 2020)

BFH! FTW!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> My substantia pornographica just pinged hard on this
> 
> View attachment 4631180


Received as delivered


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> Some heft helps also.


pneumatics


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 21, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> pneumatics


Does this include a yoga ball? Asking for a friend.....


----------



## raratt (Jul 21, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Sometimes just a good hammering.


Hammer Time!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 21, 2020)

Hydraulics


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 21, 2020)

Beer


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 21, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Hydraulics


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 21, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


>


Real good!


----------



## raratt (Jul 21, 2020)

Put in one of the led pot lights in the kitchen, debating on if I'm going to install the other two or not. The one seems to light the kitchen well enough (85W eq.) but I'll wait and see this evening if there are shadows. Buds and suds in a bit. Edit: rock wool attic insulation sucks.


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 21, 2020)

Got my tool box moved...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> Put in one of the led pot lights in the kitchen, debating on if I'm going to install the other two or not. The one seems to light the kitchen well enough (85W eq.) but I'll wait and see this evening if there are shadows. Buds and suds in a bit. Edit: rock wool attic insulation sucks.


I did a retro fit over the sink (high hat to led) I like it.


----------



## raratt (Jul 21, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I did a retro fit over the sink (high hat to led) I like it.


I had twin fluorescent in a box, the sink was always shaded. These are adjustable color also.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> I had twin fluorescent in a box, the sink was always shaded. These are adjustable color also.


Yeah you can adjust to what works, it's nice. Also has a very dim halo for a night light.


----------



## raratt (Jul 21, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah you can adjust to what works, it's nice. Also has a very dim halo for a night light.


I don't think mine do that. I usually just leave the light on over the stove anyway.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> I don't think mine do that. I usually just leave the light on over the stove anyway.


I saw it and thought it was dumb with the night light.....one of the coolest least expensive things though. Works awesome! The ring glows against the ceiling.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 21, 2020)

Shit it's something like that....Kids driving me nuts!


----------



## raratt (Jul 21, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I saw it and thought it was dumb with the night light.....one of the coolest least expensive things though. Works awesome! The ring glows against the ceiling.


I bought these, no pots required. I don't think there would be room enough for them anyway.


https://www.lowes.com/pd/Utilitech-Integrated-LED-6-in-85-Watt-EQ-White-Round-Dimmable-Canless-Recessed-DownLight/1001767890


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 21, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I saw it and thought it was dumb with the night light.....one of the coolest least expensive things though. Works awesome! The ring glows against the ceiling.


Interesting, first thought ply wood. 4 x 8 , hang six of those with a mixture of led bulbs with the tops off.....

Yeah...space tomatoes


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jul 21, 2020)

impromptu mammoth Lakes vacation


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2020)

Put a hose bib on the side of the house and still fucking with cleaning up all my sprinklers, valves and the crap that goes with them.


----------



## raratt (Jul 21, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Interesting, first thought ply wood. 4 x 8 , hang six of those with a mixture of led bulbs with the tops off.....
> 
> Yeah...space tomatoes


I made this with ballast bypass T8 LED tubes.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> I bought these, no pots required. I don't think there would be room enough for them anyway.
> 
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Utilitech-Integrated-LED-6-in-85-Watt-EQ-White-Round-Dimmable-Canless-Recessed-DownLight/1001767890


I like those. I need to do some other lighting in the kitchen and we want to do recessed.


----------



## Sativa jo (Jul 21, 2020)

MojoRison said:


> I did a whole bunch of nothing and am proud of it


Hello everyone. I'mma newbe just popped on. A silly question for you guy's. Although I'm not sure where on here to ask such questions. But here goes,. I have a bit of a worm problem in me buds, I looked up some remedies some sound ok, and some not so much. But can a guy put a low volt.( Like a 9 volt) and two threading needles and gently touch The stalk enough to make them shits wiggle out. Or would that kill the plant. Happy tokin


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 21, 2020)

A couple weeks ago the street light burned out. Looked like an HPS. Pretty dark around the bend without it, so I called the non emergency cop number and left a message.

Last night the cop finally drove by at night and shined her flashlight up the pole looking at it.

Today the power guys came and switched it out.


Old light


New light, looks like a flat LED unit


Much brighter than the old one. 

I can see without the driveway light on now. I want one of those.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 21, 2020)

Sativa jo said:


> Hello everyone. I'mma newbe just popped on. A silly question for you guy's. Although I'm not sure where on here to ask such questions. But here goes,. I have a bit of a worm problem in me buds, I looked up some remedies some sound ok, and some not so much. But can a guy put a low volt.( Like a 9 volt) and two threading needles and gently touch The stalk enough to make them shits wiggle out. Or would that kill the plant. Happy tokin


If you pee on it at the same time it should work.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 21, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> A couple weeks ago the street light burned out. Looked like an HPS. Pretty dark around the bend without it, so I called the non emergency cop number and left a message.
> 
> Last night the cop finally drove by at night and shined her flashlight up the pole looking at it.
> 
> ...


They replace them with led in the city down here, new construction too.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 21, 2020)

Sativa jo said:


> Hello everyone. I'mma newbe just popped on. A silly question for you guy's. Although I'm not sure where on here to ask such questions. But here goes,. I have a bit of a worm problem in me buds, I looked up some remedies some sound ok, and some not so much. But can a guy put a low volt.( Like a 9 volt) and two threading needles and gently touch The stalk enough to make them shits wiggle out. Or would that kill the plant. Happy tokin


Ok wtf...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> I made this with ballast bypass T8 LED tubes.View attachment 4631389


Nice..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 21, 2020)

Sativa jo said:


> Hello everyone. I'mma newbe just popped on. A silly question for you guy's. Although I'm not sure where on here to ask such questions. But here goes,. I have a bit of a worm problem in me buds, I looked up some remedies some sound ok, and some not so much. But can a guy put a low volt.( Like a 9 volt) and two threading needles and gently touch The stalk enough to make them shits wiggle out. Or would that kill the plant. Happy tokin


You would be much better off asking these sort of questions here, responses will be much more relevant.





Marijuana Plant Problems


The plant hospital... Having problems with a plant post it here.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 21, 2020)

Put in an offer on a 200K + property.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 21, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Put in an offer on a 200K + property.


gonna put up a couple greenhouses?...


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> gonna put up a couple greenhouses?...


He's not that dumb.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 21, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> He's not that dumb.


how dumb do you think he is?...


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> how dumb do you think he is?...


Smart enough to not mortgage his house to sling weed?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 21, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Smart enough to not mortgage his house to sling weed?


no guts, no glory....btw the price of my home keeps going up every year, and mortgage rates have never been lower, so refinancing wasn't so dumb when it generated $400k in personal assets.
The *Sacramento housing market* is most competitive. Homes in *Sacramento* receive 2 offers on average and sell in around 10 days. The average sale price of a home in *Sacramento* was $360K last month, up 6.1% since last year. The average sale price per square foot in *Sacramento* is $247, up 7.4% since last year.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 21, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> He's not that dumb.


Don't sell yourself short my friend, I just could be. : )


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 21, 2020)

Ok, actually not that. 

Relocating to a more financially friendly climate.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> no guts, no glory....btw the price of my home keeps going up every year, and mortgage rates have never been lower, so refinancing wasn't so dumb when it generated $400k in personal assets.
> The *Sacramento housing market* is most competitive. Homes in *Sacramento* receive 2 offers on average and sell in around 10 days. The average sale price of a home in *Sacramento* was $360K last month, up 6.1% since last year. The average sale price per square foot in *Sacramento* is $247, up 7.4% since last year.


Keep it up.


----------



## B_the_s (Jul 22, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> A couple weeks ago the street light burned out.
> I can see without the driveway light on now. I want one of those.


likely something like this. 43 w or so, bright white and the spread can be round or oblong depending on the lens.
tho i did install some new highway lighting last summer that was warm white led but that was the first that i had seen.


----------



## B_the_s (Jul 22, 2020)

My day yesterday: MY FIRST BRISKET, 5.5 kg, wife brought it home, we had never seen one in the grocery store before.
I trimmed it, poorly, cut off most of the flat because the 22" grill on my Weber kettle was not big enough, I don't have a slow and sear, don't have charcoal baskets and so used the snake method, kosher salt and coarse black pepper, cooked it for 3.5 hours around 280 unwrapped with fat cap down until 155 internal temp, double wrapped in extra wide foil, reduced heat to 230, cooked for another 5 hours to 190 rested it for an hour and then seared it directly over coals on both sides to crisp it back up a bit.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 22, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You would be much better off asking these sort of questions here, *responses will be much more relevant.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But not nearly as amusing...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 22, 2020)

B_the_s said:


> My day yesterday: MY FIRST BRISKET, 5.5 kg, wife brought it home, we had never seen one in the grocery store before.
> I trimmed it, poorly, cut off most of the flat because the 22" grill on my Weber kettle was not big enough, I don't have a slow and sear, don't have charcoal baskets and so used the snake method, kosher salt and coarse black pepper, cooked it for 3.5 hours around 280 unwrapped with fat cap down until 155 internal temp, double wrapped in extra wide foil, reduced heat to 230, cooked for another 5 hours to 190 rested it for an hour and then seared it directly over coals on both sides to crisp it back up a bit.


Nice! I did one of those up on my webber last week.


----------



## B_the_s (Jul 22, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice! I did one of those up on my webber last week.


I fucking LOVE the weber kettle. I got the base model after I returned my 34" traegar pellet smoker to Costco. It shut itself down mid cook 3 different times.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 22, 2020)

B_the_s said:


> I fucking LOVE the weber kettle. I got the base model after I returned my 34" traegar pellet smoker to Costco. It shut itself down mid cook 3 different times.


I get some wind around here, so I wanted the draft guard on the bottom. The charcoal boxes are nice to.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 22, 2020)

A case of the who-done-it's here. So I live out in the boondocks...Yesterday I noticed an outdoor large potted flower was missing...Like a 10g pot with a 30" tall flower in it that I grew from seed. There were 3 pots, and now only 2. I was reviewing the cameras last night and i think it was the freakin' meter reader for the electric company. He backs right in next to where it was but I can't see him actually loading it. I have 2 meters...one on the house and another non the garage, but WTF? Going to check the cameras some more and see what I can see. No real value, but just the principle of it really pisses me off.


----------



## B_the_s (Jul 22, 2020)

@manfredo report that shit or they'll keep doing it to you and others.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 22, 2020)

Busted....I caught the dirtbags...on camera that is. 6;30 am this past Sunday morning...I was home and sleeping. A beater red car pulls up my driveway, which is about 100' long. 2 passengers and a big dog in the back. Spare "donut" on the rear. Driver gets out, comes to the front door, then the side door. He sees the cameras and tries to avoid them. Shaved head, wearing a mask. Along with 6 cameras I have double driveway alarms. 

There's about a 2 minute pause in the camera...so I don't actually see them load the plant. What worries me more is that they were scoping the place. WTF, why steal a plant... This dude looked like a serious junkie, super skinny, and I swear I've seen him before, so I'll show his pic around a little. I don't really want to deal with cops... They'll waste a bunch of my time, want to look at my security system, and do nothing...but I will warn my neighbors. Gonna call the old folks right now, as they are up at the crack of dawn and might know something.

I've been dealing with this shit on my city rental, but out here it really scares me!! I need another dog!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 22, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Busted....I caught the dirtbags...on camera that is. 6;30 am this past Sunday morning...I was home and sleeping. A beater red car pulls up my driveway, which is about 100' long. 2 passengers and a big dog in the back. Spare "donut" on the rear. Driver gets out, comes to the front door, then the side door. He sees the cameras and tries to avoid them. Shaved head, wearing a mask. Along with 6 cameras I have double driveway alarms.
> 
> There's about a 2 minute pause in the camera...so I don't actually see them load the plant. What worries me more is that they were scoping the place. WTF, why steal a plant... This dude looked like a serious junkie, super skinny, and I swear I've seen him before, so I'll show his pic around a little. I don't really want to deal with cops... They'll waste a bunch of my time, want to look at my security system, and do nothing...but I will warn my neighbors. Gonna call the old folks right now, as they are up at the crack of dawn and might know something.
> 
> I've been dealing with this shit on my city rental, but out here it really scares me!! I need another dog!


A two minute pause in the camera during the most important part? You must have bought your cameras from the same manufacturer of those police body cams


----------



## manfredo (Jul 22, 2020)

Oh I still have em...and not like I'm gonna call the cops. I'm not happy. It's a cheap Swann system, with decent 1080 cameras....2 cameras caught them, but I have it set on motion detect, so yeah there is a pause on the one camera. They pulled in and backed all the way out, intentionally I am sure, because there was no license plate on the front of the car, and we have front plates in NY. 

I think there must be a way to see all the video, and not just the alerts, but I've never really played with it that much. Time to figure it out though.

This is the 2nd system I have had...I got robbed of most of my outdoor crop about 7-8 years ago and that's when I bought my 1st system, and then this was an upgrade after a lightning strike 2-3 years ago.

Just ordered up some new cameras...including some Wyze for indoors and some new outdoor ones.

Fucking thieves suck!! But this was a good wake up call for me!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 22, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Oh I still have em...and not like I'm gonna call the cops. I'm not happy. It's a cheap Swann system, with decent 1080 cameras....2 cameras caught them, but I have it set on motion detect, so yeah there is a pause on the one camera. They pulled in and backed all the way out, intentionally I am sure, because there was no license plate on the front of the car, and we have front plates in NY.
> 
> I think there must be a way to see all the video, and not just the alerts, but I've never really played with it that much. Time to figure it out though.
> 
> ...


I have several of these deployed around our farm as "bear deterrents". You can use blanks or live rounds.... 
Aim them for a kneecap....we don't want to kill anyone do we?

*12 Gauge Perimeter Trip Alarm








12 Gauge Perimeter Trip Alarm


12 Gauge Perimeter Trip Alarm* Made of 6061 Aluminum, this unit utilizes a spring-loaded firing mechanism and a trip trigger. When the trigger is disturbed while loaded with a 12 gauge Flash Bang, the unit will discharge. This device is compatible with flares and pepper gas depending on...




fithops.com




*


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 22, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Relocating to a more financially friendly climate.


Don't say Texas, don't say Texas


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 22, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I have several of these deployed around our farm as "bear deterrents". You can use blanks or live rounds....
> Aim them for a kneecap....we don't want to kill anyone do we?
> View attachment 4632040
> *12 Gauge Perimeter Trip Alarm
> ...



Looks like a noise maker but without some mods the projectile likely won't cause much if any damage.



BudmanTX said:


> Don't say Texas, don't say Texas


Ok, not Texas.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 22, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Looks like a noise maker but without some mods the projectile likely won't cause much if any damage.
> 
> 
> Ok, not Texas.


correct...I've added a short 6" piece of PVC pipe as a barrel....


----------



## manfredo (Jul 22, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I have several of these deployed around our farm as "bear deterrents". You can use blanks or live rounds....
> Aim them for a kneecap....we don't want to kill anyone do we?
> View attachment 4632040
> *12 Gauge Perimeter Trip Alarm
> ...


I saw these before after I got robbed of my outdoor crop, and I was thinking about buying some. Only problem is I also have a ton of wild life. But yeah, ones with a loud bang would be great...might wake my sleepy ass up!

But how dumb are these guys...If they are casing the place, to steal a plant that tipped me off? If that plant wasn't missing I would have never looked at the cameras and wouldn't be the wiser. Maybe I am over thinking things, but thieves are out in full force right now! Yeah they don't want to come in while I'm home...the 12 gauge pump is loaded with number 1 buckshot, just point and shoot...and I won't be shooting any warning shots.

But that would get messy since I have a few plants about 4-5 weeks into flower....I wonder if meth heads make good super soil? Prolly to acidic


----------



## manfredo (Jul 22, 2020)

Definitely a junkie too...I could see the tattoo over the inside of his right elbow, hiding his favorite injection point...a favorite trick of hard core junkies


----------



## doublejj (Jul 22, 2020)

just found out one of my farm neighbors got tied up and robbed 2 nights ago...


----------



## lokie (Jul 22, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I saw these before after I got robbed of my outdoor crop, and I was thinking about buying some. Only problem is I also have a ton of wild life. But yeah, ones with a loud bang would be great...might wake my sleepy ass up!
> 
> But how dumb are these guys...If they are casing the place, to steal a plant that tipped me off? If that plant wasn't missing I would have never looked at the cameras and wouldn't be the wiser. Maybe I am over thinking things, but thieves are out in full force right now! Yeah they don't want to come in while I'm home...the 12 gauge pump is loaded with number 1 buckshot, just point and shoot...and I won't be shooting any warning shots.
> 
> But that would get messy since I have a few plants about 4-5 weeks into flower....I wonder if meth heads make good super soil? Prolly to acidic


The plant is a ruse. Simple. Take something mundane likely not to be missed.

Then wait to see what, if anything, changes.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 22, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Definitely a junkie too...I could see the tattoo over the inside of his right elbow, hiding his favorite injection point...a favorite trick of hard core junkies





doublejj said:


> just found out one of my farm neighbors got tied up and robbed 2 nights ago...


You guys neighbors


----------



## DCcan (Jul 22, 2020)

Did a drive up the Kennebec River in Maine, Nice old fort from 1750'
Built toward the end of the French and Indian Wars to keep raiders from Quebec from canoeing down river.
Also used as the staging area for Benedict Arnold's attack on Quebec City.

*Fort Halifax Maine*


Fifty miles upstream on the Kennebec


Another 50 miles up stream...
Off for lunch at the Appalachian Trail Ferry canoe, and a quick bone at the landing
No thru hikers , was going to leave some trail joints. I'll try again at another day.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 22, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> You guys neighbors


don't think so....tis the season


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 22, 2020)

doublejj said:


> don't think so....tis the season


Yeah. Where I just moved from, was the season every day... sure glad to be gone... stay safe brotha


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 22, 2020)

New faucet in the bathroom. The old one was a bitch but finally came out before I got the plasma torch out!  I hate plumbing!


----------



## lokie (Jul 22, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> New faucet in the bathroom. The old one was a bitch but finally came out before I got the plasma torch out!  I hate plumbing!


The faucets are the easy part. 

It takes a committed, hard working plumber to find a lawn mower in a chimney.

Not my work. Credit to the Master @srh88 .

The lawnmower chimney:


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 22, 2020)

lokie said:


> The faucets are the easy part.
> 
> It takes a committed, hard working plumber to find a lawn mower in a chimney.
> 
> ...


LOL WTF!


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 22, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL WTF!


True story. Lol


----------



## Joedank (Jul 22, 2020)

doublejj said:


> just found out one of my farm neighbors got tied up and robbed 2 nights ago...


I would hope after this you guys go check on each other often...


----------



## doublejj (Jul 22, 2020)

Joedank said:


> I would hope after this you guys go check on each other often...


we actually have a close network of neighbors but these were the new guys and not well attached yet, they never told anybody for 2 days. They think their crew set them up. It's too early in the season to be a random event, the robbers had to know they had just pulled their light deps. The guys that robbed them were not the crew but the crew was out at the time. Come harvest season things hit defcon4 around here. I'm going up tomorrow to re-asses our current security situation and get ready even though were aren't close to harvest. We want to observe and record anyone approaching our property as of today.


----------



## raratt (Jul 22, 2020)

If it isn't one thing it is another:








Nearly 850 Pot Plants, 50 Pounds Of Processed Cannabis Eradicated At Illegal Grows In Yuba County


Over 800 marijuana plants and 50 pounds of processed cannabis were eradicated after two search warrants were served at illegal operations on Monday, the Yuba County Sheriff's Department said.




sacramento.cbslocal.com





Got a nap in this afternoon and took it kinda easy. Loaded the dishwasher and cleaned the sink and counter. Changed the light temp on the LED light to 4K, I think I like it better than the 5K. Wife wants the other two put up also, so I'll get to that. 
I checked the hooks for my light hangars in the grow room and for some reason I put them 15" from the wall, my hoods are supposed to have a 3' footprint so I don't know why I didn't put them at 18" at least. I'll get them moved in the morning, and the raised floor put in. I'm going to pick up 3 under bed storage boxes to catch water in, two pots will fit in them. Less than $10 ea. Buds and suds in progress. Steaks for dinner. Anyone want some zucchini?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Busted....I caught the dirtbags...on camera that is. 6;30 am this past Sunday morning...I was home and sleeping. A beater red car pulls up my driveway, which is about 100' long. 2 passengers and a big dog in the back. Spare "donut" on the rear. Driver gets out, comes to the front door, then the side door. He sees the cameras and tries to avoid them. Shaved head, wearing a mask. Along with 6 cameras I have double driveway alarms.
> 
> There's about a 2 minute pause in the camera...so I don't actually see them load the plant. What worries me more is that they were scoping the place. WTF, why steal a plant... This dude looked like a serious junkie, super skinny, and I swear I've seen him before, so I'll show his pic around a little. I don't really want to deal with cops... They'll waste a bunch of my time, want to look at my security system, and do nothing...but I will warn my neighbors. Gonna call the old folks right now, as they are up at the crack of dawn and might know something.
> 
> I've been dealing with this shit on my city rental, but out here it really scares me!! I need another dog!


So sorry, that sucks.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> If it isn't one thing it is another:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MMMMM zucchini....sliced s&p and olive oil on the grill. So good


----------



## raratt (Jul 22, 2020)

lokie said:


> The faucets are the easy part.
> 
> It takes a committed, hard working plumber to find a lawn mower in a chimney.
> 
> ...


The gardener was trying to clean the chimney?


----------



## srh88 (Jul 22, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL WTF!





raratt said:


> The gardener was trying to clean the chimney?


It was a 1950's something sears his dad put in there while building it, thought the steel from the mower would work like rebar I guess


----------



## Mohican (Jul 22, 2020)

In our first house we had a bad rainstorm and the roof got a terrible leak in the rear addition.
When I tore the walls and roof apart there were irregularly spaced lumber studs and screen. The roof was insulated with news paper (now mush).

I tore up the cheapo green apartment shag and underneath was gold shag with mold! My kids crawled on that floor 
When I got all of the carpets and padding removed it revealed those old school room linoleum floor tiles . Scrubbed and cleaned and waxed those floors till they sparkled.

I added 2x4s at 16 inch intervals where needed and reroofed and insulated with fiberglass. Replaced the windows with double glazed and added an in-wall air conditioner. That was the nicest room in the house when I was done. 

The addition was originally permitted and approved - in the 1950's!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 22, 2020)

doublejj said:


> we actually have a close network of neighbors but these were the new guys and not well attached yet, they never told anybody for 2 days. They think their crew set them up. It's too early in the season to be a random event, the robbers had to know they had just pulled their light deps. The guys that robbed them were not the crew but the crew was out at the time. Come harvest season things hit defcon4 around here. I'm going up tomorrow to re-asses our current security situation and get ready even though were aren't close to harvest. We want to observe and record anyone approaching our property as of today.


Or, you could go home. Your wife must love this excitement. Sure beats the "cabin". Spend all your time in a trailer with a tiny porta potty surrounded by trap guns that will get you sent back to prison if they hit anyone. Much better than living in your home, living off the alleged $70k/year pension for life you've had since you were 55. Not including her retirement.

Yet no new kitchen for her or Tesla for you. She's a keeper. You've always made good choices. Keep it up.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 22, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Or, you could go home. Your wife must love this excitement. Sure beats the "cabin". Spend all your time in a trailer with a tiny porta potty surrounded by trap guns that will get you sent back to prison if they hit anyone. Much better than living in your home, living off the alleged $70k/year pension for life you've had since you were 55. Not including her retirement.
> 
> Yet no new kitchen for her or Tesla for you. She's a keeper. You've always made good choices. Keep it up.


My wife loves her time on the farm, actually prefers it to Sacramento. The composting toilet works extremely well and i don't mind one bit saving water. We had a bear problem and the 12ga alarms work very well to deter them. Yes I earned a good pension working for the state of Ca for 25 years, and I do much of the cooking now anyways.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 22, 2020)

doublejj said:


> My wife loves her time on the farm, actually prefers it to Sacramento. The composting toilet works extremely well and i don't mind one bit saving water. We had a bear problem and the 12ga alarms work very well to deter them. Yes I earned a good pension working for the state of Ca for 25 years, and I do much of the cooking now anyways.
> View attachment 4632612


She's lucky you've managed the finances that's for sure. Retiring at 55 with a guaranteed $70k for the rest of your life and a paid off home sounds nice. But I'm glad she enjoys the opposite, given her distaste for farm life when she was 40 years younger.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 22, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> She's lucky you've managed the finances that's for sure. Retiring at 55 with a guaranteed $70k for the rest of your life and a paid off home sounds nice. But I'm glad she enjoys the opposite, given her distaste for farm life when she was 40 years younger.


Yeah I do a pretty good job with the finances and she would be the first to say so. She got tired of dealing with finances a long time ago and prefers not to get involved (as long as I pay off her Amazon account every month)lol. She could care less if the house has a mortgage or not. She's fully committed to what we are doing.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 22, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Yeah I do a pretty good job with the finances and she would be the first to say so. She got tired of dealing with finances a long time ago and prefers not to get involved (as long as I pay off her Amazon account every month)lol. She could care less if the house has a mortgage or not. She's fully committed to what we are doing.


She's a trooper. I'm assuming most financial planners advise folks in their 70's to take out mortgages on their homes and drain their 401k's to grow pot. Why someone would want to do that is lost on me, but I've never been good with numbers. 

Especially when you can just sit back, collect $70k every year, never touch your home or 401k and live the good life. 

Nah, you did the smart thing and she's reaping the benefits now. Keep it up.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 22, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> She's a trooper. I'm assuming most financial planners advise folks in their 70's to take out mortgages on their homes and drain their 401k's to grow pot. Why someone would want to do that is lost on me, but I've never been good with numbers.
> 
> Especially when you can just sit back, collect $70k every year, never touch your home or 401k and live the good life.
> 
> Nah, you did the smart thing and she's reaping the benefits now. Keep it up.


Pablo what's the price of a lb of weed where you are?...right now in NorCal wholesale price is between $1700 to $1600 lb. Conservatively we should harvest 300+lbs this season. My math says that's $400k+. I will split that with the crew, so $200k for me....for doing nothing.


P.S. and i still collect my state retirement pension. Even if i were to go to prison, i still collect my $70k pension...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 23, 2020)

I just took my shoes off and man do my feet feel better


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 23, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Pablo what's the price of a lb of weed where you are?...right now in NorCal wholesale price is between $1700 to $1600 lb. Conservatively we should harvest 300+lbs this season. My math says that's $400k+. I will split that with the crew, so $200k for me....for doing nothing.
> View attachment 4632627
> 
> P.S. and i still collect my state retirement pension. Even if i were to go to prison, i still collect my $70k pension...


What high school did you attend?

I don't buy weed.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 23, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Pablo what's the price of a lb of weed where you are?...right now in NorCal wholesale price is between $1700 to $1600 lb. Conservatively we should harvest 300+lbs this season. My math says that's $400k+. I will split that with the crew, so $200k for me....for doing nothing.
> View attachment 4632627
> 
> P.S. and i still collect my state retirement pension. Even if i were to go to prison, i still collect my $70k pension...


Obviously you love doing it, as we all do. I don't need to grow weed either, but I enjoy doing it, and it benefits several people. You are probably supporting many people, and really it's no different than a vegy farm...Only you grow vegy's for the mind and soul!! 

I hope you do it for many more years (and then sell me the farm when you're ready to retire)


----------



## raratt (Jul 23, 2020)

Moved the light hooks to a more appropriate location and installed the raised floor. I have one clone that is a little confused about apical dominance, I'll see if I can fix that when I transplant. Going to pick up my bins this afternoon. 
Time to cook brunch in a bit, windows are still open, nice breeze this morning.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 23, 2020)

I started the day with a good cleaning of my grinder & vaporizer, and both are working like new again....about for test #3 of the day. 

Day 2 of security upgrades. Yesterday I went to replace a dead camera on the back of the house, but it was just a pin in the cheapo Chinese connector corroded loose, and that was the problem with a 2nd one that was fuzzy at times.

Today I am relocating a few of them. I'll now have better coverage of the entire property. But I found out only 1 camera at a time can record on my Swann system...Soooo, I am adding a 2nd system....with Wyze cameras, and if that goes well, sensors for the doors are windows, and more cameras. The Swann system is probably 3 years old and that is about all they are good for.

My uncle lives not far from here, and he has a gate at the end of his driveway... and really, how else do you keep peeps from driving up in and having a look around?! That'll be next!! Along with drone patrol, like the kid on "Ozarks"! And a bad ass dog !!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 23, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I started the day with a good cleaning of my grinder & vaporizer, and both are working like new again....about for test #3 of the day.
> 
> Day 2 of security upgrades. Yesterday I went to replace a dead camera on the back of the house, but it was just a pin in the cheapo Chinese connector corroded loose, and that was the problem with a 2nd one that was fuzzy at times.
> 
> ...


A gate and a hidden spike strip, golden


----------



## Bareback (Jul 23, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I started the day with a good cleaning of my grinder & vaporizer, and both are working like new again....about for test #3 of the day.
> 
> Day 2 of security upgrades. Yesterday I went to replace a dead camera on the back of the house, but it was just a pin in the cheapo Chinese connector corroded loose, and that was the problem with a 2nd one that was fuzzy at times.
> 
> ...


Something you might consider is a game camera down near the end of the drive set to get the plates . I know you mentioned that the skinny dude didn’t have a front plate , here where I’m at no one has front plates so I have a game camera set up in a fake rock in a rock wall just for plates.

Good luck with this whole thing.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 23, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> A gate and a hidden spike strip, golden


Hey Malt , can I ask you about making wine , I want to make some muscadine wine pretty soon, I know there’s thousands of yt videos but I was wondering if you knew much about it and could give advice or recommend a source of information for small scale brewing ( like five gallon bucket size brews ) .


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 23, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Hey Malt , can I ask you about making wine , I want to make some muscadine wine pretty soon, I know there’s thousands of yt videos but I was wondering if you knew much about it and could give advice or recommend a source of information for small scale brewing ( like five gallon bucket size brews ) .


Basics.....https://www.williamsbrewing.com/

I know I'll remember more but that was always a good spot.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 23, 2020)

Another I just remembered about. https://www.midwestsupplies.com/


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 23, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Hey Malt , can I ask you about making wine , I want to make some muscadine wine pretty soon, I know there’s thousands of yt videos but I was wondering if you knew much about it and could give advice or recommend a source of information for small scale brewing ( like five gallon bucket size brews ) .


Start accumulating equipment now: bottles, corks and a hand corker. I've made wine in new plastic trash cans as the fermentation vessels( 30 gal size). It takes about 200 lbs of grapes to end with roughly 10 gal of wine(approx 50 bottles). Get a book on home winemaking and read it now so you can get shit ready; I understand that your grapes will be ready in a month or so, right? I also read that muscadine grapes are juicier so 30-40 lb will make 5-6 gal
Here is a guide, get the book recc'd here by Jon Iverson. * https://www.mainbrew.com/red_grape_wines-ExtraPages.html*
Now this guide wants you to buy food grade fermenters, I would if you decide to keep doing it, otherwise good quality plastic NEW trash cans are good enough. Read this web page and then I can give you more pointers. Also don't skimp on cleaning and sterility.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 23, 2020)

Also if you have a source for screw top bottles with good quality screw tops you can use those; everything will need to be bleach water sterilized


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 23, 2020)

@Bareback 
Found this on muscadine wine specifically, read it and scale up
https://wineonmytime.com/how-to-make-delicious-muscadine-wine-at-home/

All my experience is with standard red wine grapes, muscadine is different,


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 23, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Start accumulating equipment now: bottles, corks and a hand corker. I've made wine in new plastic trash cans as the fermentation vessels( 30 gal size). It takes about 200 lbs of grapes to end with roughly 10 gal of wine(approx 50 bottles). Get a book on home winemaking and read it now so you can get shit ready; I understand that your grapes will be ready in a month or so, right? I also read that muscadine grapes are juicier so 30-40 lb will make 5-6 gal
> Here is a guide, get the book recc'd here by Jon Iverson. * https://www.mainbrew.com/red_grape_wines-ExtraPages.html*
> Now this guide wants you to buy food grade fermenters, I would if you decide to keep doing it, otherwise good quality plastic NEW trash cans are good enough. Read this web page and then I can give you more pointers. Also don't skimp on cleaning and sterility.


With the acidity and alcohol I would still stick with food grade. Even home depot 5gal buckets are food grade. Easy to check on any plastic container. Also I'd make sure you can properly put an airlock or similar without any other air leaks unless you want to openferment (but you have a lack of control). And keep your head space to a min.






https://www.polaver.com/index.php/2016/03/20/2024/#:~:text=A symbol depicting a cup and fork means,meaning “freezer-safe,” and dishes in water meaning “dishwasher-safe.”


----------



## Bareback (Jul 23, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> @Bareback
> Found this on muscadine wine specifically, read it and scale up
> https://wineonmytime.com/how-to-make-delicious-muscadine-wine-at-home/
> 
> All my experience is with standard red wine grapes, muscadine is different,


Thank you @Singlemalt its a lot to take in , I guess I will have to get busy reading and shopping.


----------



## raratt (Jul 23, 2020)

Made a road trip to get my new bins this afternoon, had a hell of a time finding somewhere that had them on hand. I upsized a bit but it will be easier in the long run. Thanks for buying them peach tree.
Buds and suds time, dinner is fridge grazing cuz I feel lazy.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 23, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Something you might consider is a game camera down near the end of the drive set to get the plates . I know you mentioned that the skinny dude didn’t have a front plate , here where I’m at no one has front plates so I have a game camera set up in a fake rock in a rock wall just for plates.
> 
> Good luck with this whole thing.


Good idea. I use to have one but it broke. Yeah, I'm worried that was just the "look around" and they'll be back.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 23, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Looks like a noise maker but without some mods the projectile likely won't cause much if any damage.
> .......snip.......


Let's hope there's no damage because the law is pretty settled on sending people who use spring guns directly to jail. Let's hope it a euphemistic spring gun.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Let's hope there's no damage because the law is pretty settled on sending people who use spring guns directly to jail. Let's hope it a euphemistic spring gun.


Blame it on the wife.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> With the acidity and alcohol I would still stick with food grade. Even home depot 5gal buckets are food grade. Easy to check on any plastic container. Also I'd make sure you can properly put an airlock or similar without any other air leaks unless you want to openferment (but you have a lack of control). And keep your head space to a min.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you @DarkWeb that’s some good information. I have a lot to learn.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Let's hope there's no damage because the law is pretty settled on sending people who use spring guns directly to jail. Let's hope it a euphemistic spring gun.


Personally I'd not want to set a lethal trap anywhere that I can't be the guy making the decision to let it fly.
I'd probably opt for these or something similar. Sounds like a gunshot but nobody gets a hole in their space suit and I don't go to jail and yet the "bad" guy knows there's goodies about.



https://www.stonecowildlifecontrol.com/12-gauge-shellcracker.html


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 23, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Thank you @DarkWeb that’s some good information. I have a lot to learn.


Ah it's easy.....keep it CLEAN and simple, you'll have some good stuff. Also think about some vinegar.....homemade apple cider and wine vinegars are seriously tasty and put store bought stuff to shame. Marinades and salad dressing


----------



## doublejj (Jul 23, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Personally I'd not want to set a lethal trap anywhere that I can't be the guy making the decision to let it fly.
> I'd probably opt for these or something similar. Sounds like a gunshot but nobody gets a hole in their space suit and I don't go to jail and yet the "bad" guy knows there's goodies about.
> 
> 
> ...


pepper rounds can be quite the deterrent as most bears aren't wearing gas masks


----------



## doublejj (Jul 23, 2020)

the view from the front porch..


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 24, 2020)

Beer and space tomatoes....yum....


----------



## raratt (Jul 24, 2020)

doublejj said:


> the view from the front porch..
> View attachment 4633466


You don't have a problem with deer or rabbits? I know there are a lot of deer up that way.


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 24, 2020)

I have chipmunks 12ga be a bit much but I am seriously considering receuiting more IPM.

Prim is an indoor kitty who has a love for the outdoors. Last night she bolted onto the deck and had a chipper trapped, had I not intervened the would have probably got it. She is current on shots and like I said wants to be outdoors, suggeations?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 24, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> I have chipmunks 12ga be a bit much but I am seriously considering receuiting more IPM.
> View attachment 4633966
> Prim is an indoor kitty who has a love for the outdoors. Last night she bolted onto the deck and had a chipper trapped, had I not intervened the would have probably got it. She is current on shots and like I said wants to be outdoors, suggeations?


She'd be dinner....
Had a fisher cat in the yard last night. It was like drinking a pot of coffee hearing that with the windows open. It'll make your blood curdle at 1am. Not my audio or pic.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> You don't have a problem with deer or rabbits? I know there are a lot of deer up that way.


the boys have put up a deer fence around the outdoor plot...


----------



## raratt (Jul 24, 2020)

doublejj said:


> the boys have put up a deer fence around the outdoor plot...
> View attachment 4634030


I'd be happy to drive up and help with population control, lol.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'd be happy to drive up and help with population control, lol.


around the farm right now is mostly does and fawns, it was a good hatch this year i see a lot of dead fawns along the roadside on the way up here, cars kill a lot of them.Most of the bucks are at higher altitudes this time of year.


----------



## raratt (Jul 24, 2020)

Upsized the pots the girls are in and put in my new trays. I'm debating on if I want to drill drain holes or use my pump to get the excess water out. Running my LED kluge at the moment, I'll see if it puts out enough light for them shortly. 
I have been contemplating running some red LED strips between the bulbs to add some lower frequencies.


----------



## raratt (Jul 24, 2020)

doublejj said:


> around the farm right now is mostly does and fawns, it was a good hatch this year i see a lot of dead fawns along the roadside on the way up here, cars kill a lot of them.Most of the bucks are at higher altitudes this time of year.


I know, used to hunt up above Paradise. They need some weather to push them down.


----------



## lokie (Jul 24, 2020)

doublejj said:


> pepper rounds can be quite the deterrent as most bears aren't wearing gas masks


These look interesting as a deterrent.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 24, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> I have chipmunks 12ga be a bit much but I am seriously considering receuiting more IPM.
> View attachment 4633966
> Prim is an indoor kitty who has a love for the outdoors. Last night she bolted onto the deck and had a chipper trapped, had I not intervened the would have probably got it. She is current on shots and like I said wants to be outdoors, suggeations?


I have the twin brother to Prim. Meet "Cheese". He first showed up at my back door injured from fighting. So i took him to the vet, $500. Healed him up and turned him loose and started feeding him. He did it again a month later =$500. and 6 weeks after that, and another 2 months later....I'm $2000 in vet bills and I don't even own the cat!!  So he's an indoor cat now. We took him in for his own good and my finances.


----------



## lokie (Jul 24, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I have the twin brother to Prim. Meet "Cheese". He first showed up at my back door injured from fighting. So i took him to the vet, $500. Healed him up and turned him loose and started feeding him. He did it again a month later =$500. and 6 weeks after that, and another 2 months later....I'm $2000 in vet bills and I don't even own the cat!!  So he's an indoor cat now. We took him in for his own good and my finances.
> View attachment 4634049


2 Gs says it is your cat.  

He does look comfortable.


----------



## DCcan (Jul 24, 2020)

Got an Indonesian mortar and pestle at the Viet food store. 
Much better for grinding than traditional shape, still needs conditioning...maybe some pot seed paste instead of rice.


----------



## DCcan (Jul 24, 2020)

5 grinds later....water, sugar, rice rice rice
now garlic clove and pot seed to seal it


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 24, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> She'd be dinner....
> Had a fisher cat in the yard last night. It was like drinking a pot of coffee hearing that with the windows open. It'll make your blood curdle at 1am. Not my audio or pic.
> 
> 
> ...


Mt. Lion, coyote, fox, hawk... legit concern. She has slipped out a couple times but does freak a bit when I close the door behind her and she can't get back in. She's a hunter, moths, flies..., outlived her brother Kato (came as a rescue pair already named).


doublejj said:


> I have the twin brother to Prim. Meet "Cheese". He first showed up at my back door injured from fighting. So i took him to the vet, $500. Healed him up and turned him loose and started feeding him. He did it again a month later =$500. and 6 weeks after that, and another 2 months later....I'm $2000 in vet bills and I don't even own the cat!!  So he's an indoor cat now. We took him in for his own good and my finances.
> View attachment 4634049


Perhaps only supervised excursions to the "yard" for this prisoner then, I got enough vet bills already.

On the ++ wife moved router, now I have interweb in the garden.


----------



## raratt (Jul 24, 2020)

My 6,000th post, and I have a life, not the one I thought I would, but it is what it is.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> My 6,000th post, and I have a life, not the one I thought I would, but it is what it is.


Gotcha beat mate 7300 here.....


----------



## lokie (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 24, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4634380


What a beautiful bird of prey


----------



## raratt (Jul 24, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4634380


One of those scared the hell out of me driving in the desert. I saw nothing until it banked. Them puppies aren't little either.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 24, 2020)

Anybody Dabbing the "Diamonds and Sauce"?....THCA 99% THC crystalsin Terpine sauce....It's like getting high for the first time again!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 24, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Anybody Dabbing the "Diamonds and Sauce"?....THCA 99% THC crystalsin Terpine sauce....It's like getting high for the first time again!
> View attachment 4634459
> 
> View attachment 4634462


Umm no, but if I was passing out at your place.....let's go...just don't let me wander off.....unless I am looking at the sky...


----------



## DCcan (Jul 24, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Anybody Dabbing the "Diamonds and Sauce"?....THCA 99% THC crystalsin Terpine sauce....It's like getting high for the first time again!


Looks like you done struck oil, jjeb...moving to Beverly Hills soon?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have a life


No say it isn't so....


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 24, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Umm no, but if I was passing out at your place.....let's go...just don't let me wander off.....unless I am looking at the sky...


Yeah . . . there's a few foxholes and shotgun blasts that could sting a bit lol. Ahhh, I can't wait for my golden years.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 24, 2020)

I'm getting ready to take my shoes off

I hope it's as good as last night


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 24, 2020)

Finally taken my shoes off, been to the plasma place, fixed up my coverings, getting ready for the storm coming in. Shower time, space tomatoes time...and food. Sleep well everyone.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 25, 2020)

That's one of my favorite things about summer....no shoes as much as possible. Flip flops and shorts!! And this year, due to my slightly expanded pandemic waistline, I have discovered elastic waist shorts are the bomb, especially paired with boxers, for maximum airflow to the boys!! 

A three day heatwave headed this way. Oh yeah!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4634380


The new B21 Raider successor to the B2. Interesting hint about visual cloaking in it's advertising too. 





B-21 Raider


B-21 Raider, the future of long-range strike, will be capable of penetrating the toughest defenses to deliver precision strikes anywhere in the world.




www.northropgrumman.com


----------



## Bareback (Jul 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Ah it's easy.....keep it CLEAN and simple, you'll have some good stuff. Also think about some vinegar.....homemade apple cider and wine vinegars are seriously tasty and put store bought stuff to shame. Marinades and salad dressing


Yeah I definitely want to learn how to make some salad dressings , I’ve tried a little bit but I really need someone with experience to coach me.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 25, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Yeah I definitely want to learn how to make some salad dressings , I’ve tried a little bit but I really need someone with experience to coach me.


I eat a lot of cole slaw and make a dressing that uses ½ Mayo and ½ Sour cream, various spices, pickle relish and you use white vinegar to thin to whatever consistency you want. As much as I really like bottled dressing(s), they have some pretty unhealthy ingredients in them. I would like to make a good Blue Cheese dressing


----------



## raratt (Jul 25, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Blue Cheese


Last time I was shopping I found a container of crumbled bleu cheese so I snagged it to add to the bottled stuff when I use it. I worked at a restaurant that made their own dressing and they had 10 pound bags of it. I'd break into one and munch it like popcorn.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 25, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Yeah I definitely want to learn how to make some salad dressings , I’ve tried a little bit but I really need someone with experience to coach me.


Vinegars are easy. You can go grab a cheap bottle of red wine or after you ferment all your grapes use what doesn't fit into your bottles. 

If you want to try a small batch, get a wide mouth mason jar and some cheese cloth. Pour in your wine and cover with the cloth so no bugs get in and secure it with the band or something like a rubber band. That's it.......let it sit on you counter for a few weeks. You can try it every week or so to see how it's going. Careful that shit gets strong.

That's basic open fermentation........your getting the wild yeasts in the air to do the work for you (like a sour dough starter) the wide mouth increases the surface area which helps. You can filter it if you like, there will be sediment. 

Get some spices and herbs a little EVOO and you have "your house dressing" and that's just the start you can add fruit, herbs, whatever. Enjoy 

This is not rum....




BarnBuster said:


> I eat a lot of cole slaw and make a dressing that uses ½ Mayo and ½ Sour cream, various spices, pickle relish and you use white vinegar to thin to whatever consistency you want. As much as I really like bottled dressing(s), they have some pretty unhealthy ingredients in them.


That sounds good!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 25, 2020)

Also just want to add..........cleanliness is next to godliness with closed fermentation. You want to control what is fermenting. That's why you need to watch for any way air can get back in (I run vodka in my airlocks, they have dried out during long ferments and I've ended up with vinegar) and watch your head space....in the fermenter and the bottles.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Yeah I definitely want to learn how to make some salad dressings , I’ve tried a little bit but I really need someone with experience to coach me.


My one tangential recommendation is a cheap Hamilton Beach stick blender. I use it to make flavored mayo, and I imagine it’ll make a vinaigrette that’ll hold together for the life of the salad.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 25, 2020)

Showed my empty apartment today to 2 incoming university students. back to back appt's., and was glad to see everyone had masks on....but wow, that was the first time I had to wear a mask for an hour straight while talking most of that time....Super uncomfortable and soaking wet by the end. Can't imagine doing it for an 8 hour shift!! This is going to be a most interesting school year!

Taking it real easy this weekend, another heat wave. 

Just dropped a bunch of seeds into water last night, for the Christmas crop! Some of the GLG freebies, and a few tried & true from Katsu....There you go, a free slogan. "Tried & True from Katsu" (just send free seeds)


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> My one tangential recommendation is a cheap Hamilton Beach stick blender. I use it to make flavored mayo, and I imagine it’ll make a vinaigrette that’ll hold together for the life of the salad.


A stick blender should be standard for a kitchen. Dressing, soups....chasing people out of your personal space......


----------



## raratt (Jul 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> A stick blender should be standard for a kitchen. Dressing, soups....chasing people out of your personal space......


Boat motor, according to Emeril.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 25, 2020)

LOL so I went to vac around in and out of my tent this am........wife borrowed my little shop vac I use for the room....I grabbed the hose and reached around (hehe I know what your thinkin) and it blew crap everywhere LOL she put the hose in the exhaust side! I looked at it laughed cleaned it up then had some coffee!


----------



## raratt (Jul 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL so I went to vac around in and out of my tent this am........wife borrowed my little shop vac I use for the room....I grabbed the hose and reached around (hehe I know what your thinkin) and it blew crap everywhere LOL she put the hose in the exhaust side! I looked at it laughed cleaned it up then had some coffee!


You gave your tent a blow job.


----------



## raratt (Jul 25, 2020)

Someone needs to install the last 2 lights into the kitchen ceiling, not sure if that someone has the energy to do that after the omelette I made myself. It was good.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> You gave your tent a blow job.


Then sucked it all off


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> Someone needs to install the last 2 lights into the kitchen ceiling, not sure if that someone has the energy to do that after the omelette I made myself. It was good.


They'll just put off extra heat and waste electric.....


----------



## raratt (Jul 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> They'll just put off extra heat and waste electric.....


14W LED, not so much.


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 25, 2020)

I swapped out our electric cook stove.

Still got my boots on, been trying to work up the energy to take the bike on a ride.


----------



## DCcan (Jul 25, 2020)

Made some fermented black bean sauce with the stone grinder, really worked well.
Black bean paste, citron tea, chili crisp, black sesame seed paste, smashed up onions garlic ginger cayennes in sweet rice vinegar, then covered with 
peanut/sunflower/sesame oils...use the bottom layer for flavoring, top layer for cooking oil'
The bottom layer will continue to ferment, oil keeps out the air

Then rolled 35-4 burned=31 joints of haze. Brings it up to 181 pre rolls stashed away for convenience, think I'll go for 300. That should cover Christmas, insurrection, power outages or the next plague, whatever comes first.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 25, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Made some fermented black bean sauce with the stone grinder, really worked well.
> Black bean paste, citron tea, chili crisp, black sesame seed paste, smashed up onions garlic ginger cayennes in sweet rice vinegar, then covered with
> peanut/sunflower/sesame oils...use the bottom layer for flavoring, top layer for cooking oil'
> The bottom layer will continue to ferment, oil keeps out the air
> ...


Ok that sparked my interest! @DCcan Got a link or a recipe for this?


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jul 25, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> Amazing movie ........ family comedy that showed the lead actress tits in the shower.


Yep I've paused that part. Holy shit 70 pages to go, fuck that.


----------



## DCcan (Jul 25, 2020)

Not written. Missing the black sesame seeds/ satay peanut paste in the photo also, whatever flavor you want it to lean to.
Mostly its just 50/ 50 fermented black bean paste (half bag) and sugar of choice for the bottom base.
Palm sugar, fruit jelly, cane sugar, corn syrup all work. I like a jar of marmalade/ citron, then add corn syrup if needed.

Then add smashed citrus of choice, ginger, garlic, crispy chili, some dried whole cayennes, pepper sauce/Worcestershire, cover with cup+ of sweet rice vinegar, then top off with oil. Add some sesame oil for taste if needed.
Sunflower, safflower, peanut oil remain thinner if you refrigerate
You can fry the sesame seeds to pop them so they dont all float on top, I just smashed them this time.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 25, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Not written. Missing the black sesame seeds/ satay peanut paste in the photo also, whatever flavor you want it to lean to.
> Mostly its just 50/ 50 fermented black bean paste (half bag) and sugar of choice for the bottom base.
> Palm sugar, fruit jelly, cane sugar, corn syrup all work. I like a thing of marmalade/ citron, then add corn syrup if needed.
> 
> ...


Dry beans?


----------



## DCcan (Jul 25, 2020)

no, fermented black beans. soy beans. Just smash them with some vinegar or wine and add it to the jar
look like a bag of rabbit turds,lol, same consistency


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 25, 2020)

DCcan said:


> no, fermented black beans. soy beans. Just smash them with some vinegar or wine and add it to the jar
> look like a bag of rabbit turds,lol, same consistency


Ok this stuff is going to be near impossible to find around here. I'm gonna have to do some research.


----------



## DCcan (Jul 25, 2020)

Any asian food store on the planet probably carries it, China uses a huge portion of soybean imports to make them by the ton.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Douchi


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 25, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Any asian food store on the planet probably carries it, China uses a huge portion of soybean imports to make them by the ton.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Douchi


We hardly have walmart here.......lol most likely will have to find it online.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jul 25, 2020)

Hey guys! I know there were a few of you in here I tried sending seeds to that never got them. Let's try this again 
I know it was @srh88 @Metasynth @lokie anyone else?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 25, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Hey guys! I know there were a few of you in here I tried sending seeds to that never got them. Let's try this again
> I know it was @srh88 @Metasynth @lokie anyone else?


*typing from jail. Thank you. Miss you.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 26, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Hey guys! I know there were a few of you in here I tried sending seeds to that never got them. Let's try this again
> I know it was @srh88 @Metasynth @lokie anyone else?


Round 2 let's go!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jul 26, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Round 2 let's go!


I realized I had gotten a bunch out to people but my fam in TNT was still left hangin. NO BUENO.

I'll get some packs ready today.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I realized I had gotten a bunch out to people but my fam in TNT was still left hangin. NO BUENO.
> 
> I'll get some packs ready today.


Wedding Cake, Birthday Cake and Special Occasion are all on the flower table 1 week in tomorrow.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 26, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Wedding Cake, Birthday Cake and Special Occasion are all on the flower table 1 week in tomorrow.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 26, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I realized I had gotten a bunch out to people but my fam in TNT was still left hangin. NO BUENO.
> 
> I'll get some packs ready today.





curious2garden said:


> Wedding Cake, Birthday Cake and Special Occasion are all on the flower table 1 week in tomorrow.


Great strains!! Are those what"Bobby" is giving away? I'd love to get on that list if you have extras...

And speaking of free seeds, I have a a couple of Acupulco Gold crosses that were freebies that I will never grow, up for grabs to any of the TNT regulars...for the Sativa lovers. one pack of Grape Gold from Well Grown Seeds with an est. flower time of 12-16 weeks, and from Mass Medical, Mexican Bacon, 11+ weeks. Both regular seeds in sealed packs, that I got this spring.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Great strains!! Are those what"Bobby" is giving away? I'd love to get on that list if you have extras...
> 
> And speaking of free seeds, I have a a couple of Acupulco Gold crosses that were freebies that I will never grow, up for grabs to any of the TNT regulars...for the Sativa lovers. one pack of Grape Gold from Well Grown Seeds with an est. flower time of 12-16 weeks, and from Mass Medical, Mexican Bacon, 11+ weeks. Both regular seeds in sealed packs, that I got this spring.


He sent me clones, they will be feminized shortly and most of the seeds will be going back to him, except for a 2021 Christmas Card list. This year is Bodhi Blueberry Hashplant and Bodhi Space Monkey regs for 2020.



Here's some of the clones I'll be using for selfing:


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 26, 2020)

Nice! I'm stoked, thanks @Bobby schmeckle , hopefully the post office doesn't rip me off again, lol


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 26, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> He sent me clones, they will be feminized shortly and most of the seeds will be going back to him, except for a 2021 Christmas Card list. This year is Bodhi Blueberry Hashplant and Bodhi Space Monkey regs for 2020.
> 
> View attachment 4635564
> 
> ...


Hehe...how do I get some clones like that?


----------



## manfredo (Jul 26, 2020)

I hit the jackpot today...I went to Agway for some potting soil, and they had Promix in stock, and I was driving my truck, so I grabbed 4 bales!

Came home and potted the seeds I had germinating. Trying some new ones, and a few GLG freebies which I normally never do, especially since they have zero info on the packets...but I feel adventurous. Hopefully they are at least photoperiod and not autos! Atomic, Run away bride, and I am trying, for at least the 5th time, to get an 818 going. Only 1 seed left after this attempt and then I give up forever on 818!


----------



## DCcan (Jul 26, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I have a a couple of Acupulco Gold crosses that were freebies that I will never grow, up for grabs to any of the TNT regulars...for the Sativa lovers. one pack of Grape Gold from Well Grown Seeds with an est. flower time of 12-16 weeks


Just finishing up some 14-16 week Silver haze, what a long summer. Tried it, moving on  5 months with veg time
Have some Mimosa Haze from that plant going, hopefully month shorter from the cross.

Really nice buzz from the haze, keeps me active and coherent but intensely stoned. Edibles should be fun.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2020)

Did someone say seeds, I mean beer.....


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Did someone say seeds, I mean beer.....


I would grow beer plant


----------



## raratt (Jul 26, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Great strains!! Are those what"Bobby" is giving away? I'd love to get on that list if you have extras...
> 
> And speaking of free seeds, I have a a couple of Acupulco Gold crosses that were freebies that I will never grow, up for grabs to any of the TNT regulars...for the Sativa lovers. one pack of Grape Gold from Well Grown Seeds with an est. flower time of 12-16 weeks, and from Mass Medical, Mexican Bacon, 11+ weeks. Both regular seeds in sealed packs, that I got this spring.


I'll PM you.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I would grow beer plant


I would too.....


----------



## raratt (Jul 26, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> I would too.....


I hear they take a LOT of water...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> I hear they take a LOT of water...


They do my friend, they do.....


----------



## raratt (Jul 26, 2020)

I cooked breakfast and took a nap. Time for a beer run.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> I cooked breakfast and took a nap. Time for a beer run.


I would drive, running seems alot....


----------



## Dirk8==D~Diggler (Jul 26, 2020)

Bought the Witcher 3 yesterday for Xbox gonna try it out tonight. I’m fine playing older games, the only game I bought right when it came out was overwatch. Also bought my girl 3 pairs of shoes at DSW  guess that’s why she didn’t nag about me not completing anything on my to-do list she was kind enough to make for me.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> I would drive, running seems alot....


Yes but a beer drive sounds like a charity event.


----------



## raratt (Jul 26, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> I would drive, running seems alot....


I don't run unless something large that is capable of eating me is chasing me.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Yes but a beer drive sounds like a charity event.


It could be....


----------



## raratt (Jul 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Yes but a beer drive sounds like a charity event.


Go fund me beer consumption.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> Go fund me beer consumption.


All about liquidity


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> Go fund me beer consumption.


That would be a killer account....


----------



## raratt (Jul 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> All about liquidity


A suds fund.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> A suds fund.


Sloshal security


----------



## manfredo (Jul 26, 2020)

Holy heatwave!! Just feeling a waft of cool air drifting in the window finally, at 8:30 PM. I didn't even bother turning the AC on in the house except for the unit for the girls in the basement. Why is it my plants get more comfort than me?! Seriously, they do! 

Gonna fire up the grill and cook a steak about 9 pm...and some yellow squash and a garden salad...which reminds me...Need to go pick lettuce and get it soaking!


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 26, 2020)

I made blueberry jam out of some blueberries I grew


----------



## lokie (Jul 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> I don't run unless something large that is capable of eating me is chasing me.


There are only 3 reasons to run.

Fighting, Fucking or Foot Racing.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 26, 2020)

lokie said:


> There are only 3 reasons to run.
> 
> Fighting, Fucking or Foot Racing.


I’ve known some strippers that will have you applying all 3 in one day, talking about tripolar...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2020)

lokie said:


> There are only 3 reasons to run.
> 
> Fighting, Fucking or Foot Racing.


Don’t bring the trauma back. The foot won. Twice.


----------



## raratt (Jul 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Don’t bring the trauma back. The foot won. Twice.


The best foot was forward.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> The best foot was forward.


I made a heel of myself. Coach said I lacked sole.


----------



## raratt (Jul 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I made a heel of myself. Coach said I lacked sole.


Gave you the boot eh?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> Gave you the boot eh?


I tried telling the track medic he was laced


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 26, 2020)

Beer and space tomatoes is all ya need..


----------



## raratt (Jul 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I tried telling the track medic he was laced


I would have told the coach thongs a lot asshole.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 26, 2020)

I never metatarsal I didn't like


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 26, 2020)

Watered the garden, supercropped my lady, 26 miles on the bikes with the wife followed by hiding from the heat. Good weekend overall.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2020)

I found mushrooms growing in my outdoor plant this morning. They weren't there yesterday.


----------



## Oakiey (Jul 27, 2020)

I haven't had a beer this summer.


----------



## DCcan (Jul 27, 2020)

Mimosa Haze is ready to pop'some pods today

Hitting up
x CriticalJack auto 
x Mimosa Haze
x SuperChemmando


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 27, 2020)

Did someone say heat wave?



Laughing Grass said:


> I found mushrooms growing in my outdoor plant this morning. They weren't there yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 4636310View attachment 4636309


Getting value from higher education? Though they (the shooms) might be a sign of healthy soil, you may want to cut back on the water.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Did someone say heat wave?
> View attachment 4636370
> 
> Getting value from higher education? Though they (the shooms) might be a sign of healthy soil, you may want to cut back on the water.


Is that celcius? 

I've been watering it every two to three days, when it feels light when I pick it up. Once per week I've been giving it a good watering with megacrop until I get runoff, I did that on Saturday. Are they okay to leave or should I pick them out.


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is that celcius?
> 
> I've been watering it every two to three days, when it feels light when I pick it up. Once per week I've been giving it a good watering with megacrop until I get runoff, I did that on Saturday. Are they okay to leave or should I pick them out.


LOL, com'on now....just because the metric system makes things easy dosen't mean we have to follow the standard. I'm not salty about it er nothin'.

I dont know my fungus so you might want a 2nd opinion. I would pluck them and apply sulfur containg ipm. Could just be elemental sulfur but I had pH issues I think due to too much sulfur in my rols. Perhaps try a spray, bonide makes a tomato and veg spray that has sulfur and permetherines (sp?) in it I like as all round ipm.

Uour watering technique sounds fine to me. The soil looks woody though so I feel there is still a chance you are over watering, is the plant wilting when you water? I also dont want you to stress the auto by letting it get too dry as that is also an area I have no knowledge (autos).


----------



## manfredo (Jul 27, 2020)

Wow is it hot!! Good day to be hanging near a pool or lake. Might go cut some clones for a basement project....or I suppose I could do some cleaning, organizing down there. I even turned the window unit on in the living room today, so at least a few rooms are cool. Beats the fuck out of snow!!!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 27, 2020)

I wouldn't worry to much about the mushroom LG....besides that's just the fruit not the tree. 

It is hot today already. Think I'm gonna turn on the lawn sprinkler and set up a chair.


----------



## DCcan (Jul 27, 2020)

I just changed my schedule to 4.2 days this week, Thats enough work for today. More coffee


----------



## lokie (Jul 27, 2020)

lokie said:


> Added 2 more cloning stations to the Chocolate Mint project.
> 
> With this setup I should be able to cover 6' x 6' every 2 weeks.
> View attachment 4614286
> ...




The mint is starting to bloom. 

This one is from the first clone batch, about 2 months planted.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> LOL, com'on now....just because the metric system makes things easy dosen't mean we have to follow the standard. I'm not salty about it er nothin'.
> 
> I dont know my fungus so you might want a 2nd opinion. I would pluck them and apply sulfur containg ipm. Could just be elemental sulfur but I had pH issues I think due to too much sulfur in my rols. Perhaps try a spray, bonide makes a tomato and veg spray that has sulfur and permetherines (sp?) in it I like as all round ipm.
> 
> Uour watering technique sounds fine to me. The soil looks woody though so I feel there is still a chance you are over watering, is the plant wilting when you water? I also dont want you to stress the auto by letting it get too dry as that is also an area I have no knowledge (autos).


lol. 49° celsius would be really hot! I pulled the mushrooms out, they tasted really weird  I had to run out for errands and the skies open up and poured shortly after I left. That poor plant got a soaking!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4636596
> 
> The mint is starting to bloom.
> 
> This one is from the first clone batch, about 2 months planted.


How minty is it?

You should feed part of it with some dilute potassium sulfate. That’s the active ingredient in most terpene boost potions.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4636596
> 
> The mint is starting to bloom.
> 
> This one is from the first clone batch, about 2 months planted.


mojito party at @lokie 's place.


----------



## lokie (Jul 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> How minty is it?
> 
> You should feed part of it with some dilute potassium sulfate. That’s the active ingredient in mist terpene boost potions.


It is delightful to work along the wall. I can usually smell the mint for 20 min after I go in for the evening.

I have yet to use it for more than it's intended purpose.


----------



## B_the_s (Jul 27, 2020)

Received my first sauce box and captioned a cartoon to enter a hot sauce contest.
Anyone heard of Hot Ones?
and play Animal Crossing?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2020)

B_the_s said:


> Received my first sauce box and captioned a cartoon to enter a hot sauce contest.
> Anyone heard of Hot Ones?
> and play Animal Crossing?


love that show. Have you tried da bomb yet?


----------



## B_the_s (Jul 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> love that show. Have you tried da bomb yet?


I would try it but I wouldn't buy it, I have tried other "suicide" and "death" sauces and based in what the other guests say it tastes like other sauces that I've tried that taste like needles in your tongue, battery acid or burnt plastic. My favorite hot spice flavor is jerk. Ya mon. But all three of these sauces look incredible.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 27, 2020)

So the little guy got a pretty good splinter......like 2.5" long in his heal that's maybe about the same size....got most of it but about a 1/4" stayed in real deep. Wife brought him down to Dr and all went great! But that's not why I'm telling this.........poor kid (and mom) next had a Lego stuck up his nose that the Dr couldn't get out! LOL oh man it can always be worse!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 27, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> So the little guy got a pretty good splinter......like 2.5" long in his heal that's maybe about the same size....got most of it but about a 1/4" stayed in real deep. Wife brought him down to Dr and all went great! But that's not why I'm telling this.........poor kid (and mom) next had a Lego stuck up his nose that the Dr couldn't get out! LOL oh man it can always be worse!


nothing like cutting Lego out of a kids nose with a dremel tool..


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 27, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> nothing like cutting Lego out of a kids nose with a dremel tool..


Oh so wife is back and telling me the story....funny as hell but man that sucks. Don't think they where able to get the Lego out.

Just hope this kid never dates my daughter!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 27, 2020)

must of pushed it into his sinus cavity, way worse than a sinus swab for covid..


----------



## B_the_s (Jul 27, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh so wife is back and telling me the story....funny as hell but man that sucks. Don't think they where able to get the Lego out.
> 
> Just hope this kid never dates my daughter!


im so confused. i thought you were talking about your kid? dating your.. kid? 

edit: oh! the NEXT mom. .. your future wife? lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 27, 2020)

B_the_s said:


> im so confused. i thought you were talking about your kid? dating your.. kid?
> 
> edit: oh! the NEXT mom. .. your future wife? lol


My kid = bad splinter

Other kid = Lego brain

No future wife for me.....one is enough.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 27, 2020)

I remember way back in Cub Scouts I got a mammoth sliver under my thumb nail, making stilts...Probably like 7-8 years old. I wouldn't let my mom touch it..She said fine. let it fester. First time in my life I couldn't sleep...I got up in the middle of the night (probably 11 pm, lol) , got the tweezers, and extracted it....Ahhhhhh, instant relief! 

I have a friend who's a surgical nurse for a GI doctor...She said they mostly remove objects from peoples asses, and it's always the same story she said..."i fell on it".

Not sure how I went from slivers to personal submersibles  Lego brain I guess!

Cut some clones, installed a new security camera, puked from the heat....another day in paradise!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 27, 2020)

Heat finally broke. Managed to trim the bottom of my bush. Still got to thin the canopy. But almost. And it is hard to cut a few people's entire crop down. Then toss all those clones in the compost pile. 

May every one have the bonus outdoor grows were having in the mid west. Stay healthy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 27, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I remember way back in Cub Scouts I got a mammoth sliver under my thumb nail, making stilts...Probably like 7-8 years old. I wouldn't let my mom touch it..She said fine. let it fester. First time in my life I couldn't sleep...I got up in the middle of the night (probably 11 pm, lol) , got the tweezers, and extracted it....Ahhhhhh, instant relief!
> 
> I have a friend who's a surgical nurse for a GI doctor...She said they mostly remove objects from peoples asses, and it's always the same story she said..."i fell on it".
> 
> ...


Drink more water man. Puking is not good......probably more like heat exhaustion....watched someone sit down and start to have a toke and in 30 seconds was talking like they had a bunch of beers.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2020)

manfredo said:


> ... personal submersibles ...


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 27, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> ...snip...man it can always be worse!


Gotta see the postive. Like when you procrastinate replacing the water filter and your well shuts down mid shower, before you can rinse the conditioner out. My hair is silky smooth now.


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 27, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Gotta see the postive. Like when you procrastinate replacing the water filter and your well shuts down mid shower, before you can rinse the conditioner out. My hair is silky smooth now.


I mean its a double positive when you replaced the 50 year old analog controller because it was buzzing. I got to test the overcurrent protection as well (a feature the old one didn't have). Boy this day just keeps getting better......what? Dinner time, not much day left.


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> So the little guy got a pretty good splinter......like 2.5" long in his heal that's maybe about the same size....got most of it but about a 1/4" stayed in real deep. Wife brought him down to Dr and all went great! But that's not why I'm telling this.........poor kid (and mom) next had a Lego stuck up his nose that the Dr couldn't get out! LOL oh man it can always be worse!


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Mimosa Haze is ready to pop'some pods today
> 
> Hitting up
> x CriticalJack auto
> ...


All I can see is opium.


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2020)

Son used the last of the eggs for his dinner last night so I had to go get more first thing this morning, plus beer. Dropped off some veggies and a jar of tincture to a friend that just finished radiation treatments for breast cancer. She has been eating some brownies recently to help with sleep, this should help also. Repaired a drip line out front, the standoff had a crack, probably from when I was digging out there. Debating between country pork ribs, and BLT's for dinner. Buds and suds time.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I remember way back in Cub Scouts I got a mammoth sliver under my thumb nail, making stilts...Probably like 7-8 years old. I wouldn't let my mom touch it..She said fine. let it fester. First time in my life I couldn't sleep...I got up in the middle of the night (probably 11 pm, lol) , got the tweezers, and extracted it....Ahhhhhh, instant relief!
> 
> I have a friend who's a surgical nurse for a GI doctor...She said they mostly remove objects from peoples asses, and it's always the same story she said..."i fell on it".
> 
> ...


Dude you just had heat exhaustion, that's why you puked, cool your body quick,water hose on the head and back of the neck, also when your outside cool wet rag while your out put it on the back of your neck.....

And if your really want heat, come my way....we will be at 100 by Saturday again, dew points with be at the 65% or above...pushing the heat index higher...


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Dude you just had heat exhaustion, that's why you puked, cool your body quick,water hose on the head and back of the neck, also when your outside cool wet rag while your out put it on the back of your neck.....
> 
> And if your really want heat, come my way....we will be at 100 by Saturday again, dew points with be at the 65% or above...pushing the heat index higher...




The monsoonal flow is supposed to decrease, so it SHOULD be a dry heat...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4637075
> 
> The monsoonal flow is supposed to decrease, so it SHOULD be a dry heat...


Not here...we just had a hurricane hit to the south of us, got a little rain bout an inch from it, with it dispersing, dew points are gonna go nuts, high from the west is gonnapush the temps higher.....wouldn't be surprised if index is 110....


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Not here...we just had a hurricane hit to the south of us, got a little rain bout an inch from it, with it dispersing, dew points are gonna go nuts, high from the west is gonnapush the temps higher.....wouldn't be surprised if index is 110....


It's really rare that we get any moisture from hurricanes this far north, but it has happened. Usually it tries to wash meep meep country off the map.


----------



## DCcan (Jul 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> All I can see is opium.


Good eye. You spotted that Laurens Purple seed pod, thats for next years seeds. 
Know of any perennial varieties for Zone 4- ?

Anyone know what this flower is also? Just kept some seeds from this.
They get about the size of a quarter, dozens of them all together, only a few blooms left.


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Good eye. You spotted that Laurens Purple seed pod, thats for next years seeds.
> Know of any perennial varieties for Zone 4- ?
> 
> Anyone know what this flower is also? Just kept some seeds from this.
> ...


Dianthis, or sweet william. If it smells like carnations it is old school sweet williams. Love them.


----------



## DCcan (Jul 27, 2020)

Yep, thats it. Sweet william , Its been growing there for decades maybe even a century but getting pushed out. Gotta reseed.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> It's really rare that we get any moisture from hurricanes this far north, but it has happened. Usually it tries to wash meep meep country off the map.


Desert flash floods? If I can guess the sea of Cortez is where monsoon season comes from. Ours gulf of Mexico which is above 80 degrees right now. This will encourage hurricanes to strengthen, so beware and be careful for our gulf neighbors out there.

On a cool side note, it's great fishing out there


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Desert flash floods? If I can guess the sea of Cortez is where monsoon season comes from. Ours gulf of Mexico which is above 80 degrees right now. This will encourage hurricanes to strengthen, so beware and be careful for our gulf neighbors out there.
> 
> On a cool side note, it's great fishing out there


In the Mojave the monsoon is driven by the Gulf if Mexico.


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> In the Mojave the monsoon is driven by the Gulf if Mexico.


The Gulf of California may be referred to by several alternate names, including; the *Sea of Cortez* or *Sea of Cortés*, for Spanish Conquistador Hernán Cortés, and the *Vermilion Sea*. The gulf is known throughout Latin America in the Spanish language as *Mar de Cortés*, *Mar Bermejo* and *Golfo de California*.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> The Gulf of California may be referred to by several alternate names, including; the *Sea of Cortez* or *Sea of Cortés*, for Spanish Conquistador Hernán Cortés, and the *Vermilion Sea*. The gulf is known throughout Latin America in the Spanish language as *Mar de Cortés*, *Mar Bermejo* and *Golfo de California*.


I don’t think the Sea of Cortez comes close to the evaporative load of the Gulf. Gulf moisture is swept west at low latitudes, then gets picked up and poured into the space east of the Sierra by our prevailing westerlies.

Or so I read when I was ten. 

Got a link?


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> The Gulf of California may be referred to by several alternate names, including; the *Sea of Cortez* or *Sea of Cortés*, for Spanish Conquistador Hernán Cortés, and the *Vermilion Sea*. The gulf is known throughout Latin America in the Spanish language as *Mar de Cortés*, *Mar Bermejo* and *Golfo de California*.


Actually the hurricanes are spawned near the inter-tropical convergence zone offshore of Mexico and wander to the NW until the upper level steering currents push them towards California.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> Actually the hurricanes are spawned near the inter-tropical convergence zone offshore of Mexico and wander to the NW until the upper level steering currents push them towards California.
> View attachment 4637167


Which is how all that humidity ends up on the wrong side of the ridge.


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2020)

LOL


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Which is how all that humidity ends up on the wrong side of the ridge.


Just watch for the Pacific hits...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Just watch for the Pacific hits...


All my hits are Pacific.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 27, 2020)

I got a great deal on a box of used Legos the mom said it was only missing one .


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> All my hits are Pacific.


Come to the gulf...


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I got a great deal on a box of used Legos the mom said it was only missing one .


My neighbors on Guam were meteorologists that worked at the Pacific Typhoon Center. With me being a weather geek I was very interested in checking out the products they were given for forecasting. High level wind shear will tear apart a Hurricane (Typhoon).


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Come to the gulf...


Been there...4 yrs in Biloxi.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Come to the gulf...


I rode through Gulf country in ‘03.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I rode through Gulf country in ‘03.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I rode through Gulf country in ‘03.


Honestly trying to return after September, good fishing, good crabbing, and cold beer.......space tomatoes on a pier...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Honestly trying to return after September, good fishing, good crabbing, and cold beer.......space tomatoes on a pier...


My tactical mistake was August.


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I rode through Gulf country in ‘03.


Driving over the back bay bridge to check on our kids after a waterspout went through the base and looking in the rearview mirror to see three more in the guf coming towards me.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> Driving over the back bay bridge to check on our kids after a waterspout went through the base and looking in the rearview mirror to see three more in the guf coming towards me.


I have had dreams about waterspouts.


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I have had dreams about watersports.


fify


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> fify


woke up pissed off


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> My tactical mistake was August.


I advise after September.....js..


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> I advise after September.....js..


The problem with that was Ontario and Minnesota after September. Imagine having to put snow tires on a Harley dresser.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I have had dreams about waterspouts.


I have sat on the beach early in the morning and watched those in the gulf, very easy to see at that time..


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> I have sat on the beach early in the morning and watched those in the gulf, very easy to see at that time..


My dreams were like that ... a handful of waterspouts a few miles offshore. It was beautiful. Not a nightmare.

My best ever tornado dream: one came right overhead and I got to see sky on axis. I’d’a fit in with the stormchasers.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> My dreams were like that ... a handful of waterspouts a few miles offshore. It was beautiful. Not a nightmare.
> 
> My best ever tornado dream: one came right overhead and I got to see sky on axis. I’d’a fit in with the stormchasers.


Ahhh....end of twister movie moment..


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The problem with that was Ontario and Minnesota after September. Imagine having to put snow tires on a Harley dresser.


I found a carlisle flat track tire for my bike in the winter, kinda dual purpose. It worked in the snow when aired down a bit. Had some bars on it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The problem with that was Ontario and Minnesota after September. Imagine having to put snow tires on a Harley dresser.


Eeek....ah yeah, no offence just not into that. If I had a choice, winters down here, summer north....js


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> I found a carlisle flat track tire for my bike in the winter, kinda dual purpose. It worked in the snow when aired down a bit. Had some bars on it.


As part of that trip, I had the special pleasure of dropping my bike (no choice) in some bentonite mud. Bentonite is special.

Imagine being in an arena of drywall mud on linoleum and having to pick up a foundered dresser. My back hurt for two weeks.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Eeek....ah yeah, no offence just not into that. If I had a choice, winters down here, summer north....js


Faced with the dilemma, too hot was the lesser evil.
Right until New Mex and that bentonite under the thunderstorm.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Faced with the dilemma, too hot was the lesser evil.
> Right until New Mex and that bentonite under the thunderstorm.


Hot and humid is the evil I deal with during the summers, gotta be careful


----------



## doublejj (Jul 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> The Gulf of California may be referred to by several alternate names, including; the *Sea of Cortez* or *Sea of Cortés*, for Spanish Conquistador Hernán Cortés, and the *Vermilion Sea*. The gulf is known throughout Latin America in the Spanish language as *Mar de Cortés*, *Mar Bermejo* and *Golfo de California*.


Sea of Cortes fishing. Dorado..


Yellow Fin Tuna....


Anything that will bite..


----------



## manfredo (Jul 28, 2020)

Cooler air this morning...Yeah! Yesterday was too much...95F with high high humidity. Might attempt to fire up the riding mower and cut the lawn...Been 2 weeks I think! 

I wound up getting sick again last night, just as i was cooking dinner. Not sure if it was the heat or something I ate...or both. Had a bowl of peaches for dinner and passed out on the sofa! 

Wyze cams came last night...I can play with them some too....Need some micro sd cards and repeaters for them next, looks like!!


----------



## lokie (Jul 28, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I got a great deal on a box of used Legos the mom said it was only missing one .


Which one? Was it this one?


----------



## Bareback (Jul 28, 2020)

lokie said:


> Which one? Was it this one?
> View attachment 4637444


Hmmmm maybe...... seemed bigger when the lady was describing it to me.

Is that from the LEGO Potato Head w/ dick collection? Asking for a friend.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Hmmmm maybe...... seemed bigger when the lady was describing it to me.
> 
> Is that from the LEGO Potato Head w/ dick collection? Asking for a friend.


Very large hands...


----------



## Bareback (Jul 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Very large hands...


Ok that makes sense  .

Btw I’ve probably watched 10 hours of yt on the wine making and salad dressing but I still haven’t found the one recipe I really want on dressing....... I want to be able to make dressing like they serve at the Japanese steakhouse ( Mikata’ ) .


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Ok that makes sense  .
> 
> Btw I’ve probably watched 10 hours of yt on the wine making and salad dressing but I still haven’t found the one recipe I really want on dressing....... I want to be able to make dressing like they serve at the Japanese steakhouse ( Mikata’ ) .


Is this it? https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/15177/famous-japanese-restaurant-style-salad-dressing/#:~:text=Step 1 In a blender, combine the minced,or until all of the ingredients are well-pureed.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2020)

Starbucks washroom today on king st w.  Spiders, pubic hair and what looks like piss on the walls as soon as you walk in... and the men's washroom was clean. wtf?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Starbucks washroom today on king st w.  Spiders, pubic hair and what looks like piss on the walls as soon as you walk in... and the men's washroom was clean. wtf?
> 
> View attachment 4637573


What where you doing in the men's room?


----------



## manfredo (Jul 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Starbucks washroom today on king st w.  Spiders, pubic hair and what looks like piss on the walls as soon as you walk in... and the men's washroom was clean. wtf?
> 
> View attachment 4637573


I can almost SEE the Corona!! You KNOW that spiders got it!! Run!!

I have killed 2 BIG fuzzy spiders in my basement in the past 2 days...and 1 got away because i was barefoot, lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 28, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Hmmmm maybe...... seemed bigger when the lady was describing it to me.
> 
> Is that from the LEGO Potato Head w/ dick collection? Asking for a friend.


It’s from a Pego set


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Ok that makes sense  .
> 
> Btw I’ve probably watched 10 hours of yt on the wine making and salad dressing but I still haven’t found the one recipe I really want on dressing....... I want to be able to make dressing like they serve at the Japanese steakhouse ( Mikata’ ) .


They say you can buy their salad dressing in store

<



DarkWeb said:


> What where you doing in the men's room?


Using the washroom, I checked first, nobody was in there.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 28, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I can almost SEE the Corona!! You KNOW that spiders got it!! Run!!
> 
> I have killed 2 BIG fuzzy spiders in my basement in the past 2 days...and 1 got away because i was barefoot, lol.


Wearing flip-flops and seeing a black widow


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I can almost SEE the Corona!! You KNOW that spiders got it!! Run!!
> 
> I have killed 2 BIG fuzzy spiders in my basement in the past 2 days...and 1 got away because i was barefoot, lol.


Gotta get yourself one of these bad boys!






Bug-A-Salt 2.0 New & Improved Model : Amazon.ca: Patio, Lawn & Garden


Find products from BUG-A-SALT at low prices. Shop online for barbecues, mowers, garden tools, generators, snow blowers and more at Amazon.ca



www.amazon.ca





Our neighbors had a carpenter ant infestation last year. Since our basements are connected we installed those sonic pest control things that you plug into outlets. I haven`t seen a spider or any bugs in our basement in forever.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gotta get yourself one of these bad boys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good thing you aren't planning on having children, mutants are expensive


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 28, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Good thing you aren't planning on having children, mutants are expensive


Sonic mutants, even.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Good thing you aren't planning on having children, mutants are expensive


Mutant babies are cool... get that sweet, sweet youtube money.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gotta get yourself one of these bad boys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I worked at a country club for 10 years, dude that invented that stupid gun was a member. He was actually a pretty cool guy compared to most of the douchebags there.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Mutant babies are cool... get that sweet, sweet youtube money.


Make mint because school will set you back a fortune.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I worked at a country club for 10 years, dude that invented that stupid gun was a member. He was actually a pretty cool guy compared to most of the douchebags there.


was he a rich from that gun



cannabineer said:


> Make mint because school will set you back a fortune.


I`d send him/her to my alma mater... make money and get an education.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> was he a rich from that gun
> 
> 
> 
> I`d send him/her to my alma mater... make money and get an education.


It’s important to have a skill that is valuable in a soft economy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> It’s important to have a skill that is valuable in a soft economy.


Or was it a hard economy?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Or was it a hard economy?


Hard times, belike


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 28, 2020)

Signed papers on our first home today. Grown up shit if there ever was such a thing.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Signed papers on our first home today. Grown up shit if there ever was such a thing.


Does your hand hurt?


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Signed papers on our first home today. Grown up shit if there ever was such a thing.


DON"T look at the accrued payments by the end of the loan, trust me.


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I worked at a country club for 10 years, dude that invented that stupid gun was a member. He was actually a pretty cool guy compared to most of the douchebags there.


Did you know a guy named Dana? I swear that he had the weed market covered in Camarillo. (If my memory serves me that was the country club) It was in the 70's though.


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2020)

Stuffed another light into the ceiling in the kitchen. One left to do then the fun of patching holes and cleaning and repainting. Ribs for dinner, buds and suds in progress.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Does your hand hurt?


Little bit, head more. So many things to do now.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> Stuffed another light into the ceiling in the kitchen. One left to do then the fun of patching holes and cleaning and repainting. Ribs for dinner, buds and suds in progress.


The overhead work like that fucks my back and shoulders up so bad, even thinking about it hurts. But I bet it's looking good. Hopefully almost done


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> DON"T look at the accrued payments by the end of the loan, trust me.


It's my secretary/wife's stuff to worry about really, buying a house with her is really my way of saying I love you and I'm committed to you. Having money is nice, having a partner in crime that's willing to hitch her wagon to this aging horse is priceless.


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> The overhead work like that fucks my back and shoulders up so bad, even thinking about it hurts. But I bet it's looking good. Hopefully almost done


Looks like shit at the moment, with the box out of there and flush mount lights I can see all the built up grease and smoke stains. Once I'm done with it it will be nice. It's not nice to my back either, which is why I have been taking so long to get it done.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> DON"T look at the accrued payments by the end of the loan, trust me.


Pay up an extra couple hundred or as much as you can spare each month - it drops your principal much faster & is well worth it in the end.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Signed papers on our first home today. Grown up shit if there ever was such a thing.


How long is the note?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> DON"T look
> 
> 
> BudmanTX said:
> ...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 28, 2020)

Not bad.....


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 28, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Pay up an extra couple hundred or as much as you can spare each month - it drops your principal much faster & is well worth it in the end.


Yeah I'm suddenly a handy man from hell. Hope I'm handy?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Yeah I'm suddenly a handy man from hell. Hope I'm handy?


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Yeah I'm suddenly a handy man from hell. Hope I'm handy?


I guess you'll find out, there is always something.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 28, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Signed papers on our first home today. Grown up shit if there ever was such a thing.


Congrats!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> I guess you'll find out, there is always something.


That's so true. In these last few months of "not working" I have had a lot of work lol


----------



## manfredo (Jul 28, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Signed papers on our first home today. Grown up shit if there ever was such a thing.


Congratulations!! No more PITA landlord!



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Pay up an extra couple hundred or as much as you can spare each month - it drops your principal much faster & is well worth it in the end.


They say if you make one extra payment a year directly toward the principle it reduces the loan by about 1/3....So by making 1 extra payment a year, your 30 year mortgage becomes a 20 year mortgage. 

You just made an offer too didn't you? Any luck?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> I don't run unless something large that is capable of eating me is chasing me.


My computer was down so I missed this opportunity, damn it


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 28, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Congratulations!! No more PITA landlord!
> 
> 
> They say if you make one extra payment a year directly toward the principle it reduces the loan by about 1/3....So by making 1 extra payment a year, your 30 year mortgage becomes a 20 year mortgage.
> ...


Actually feel really blessed though not religious. Met the previous owner some 13 years ago working and have been renting from him for nearly 12. He sold us our home after having given us below market rent for all those years and now has done the same with the sale of our house. Great people who I wish all the best to.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Starbucks washroom today on king st w.  Spiders, pubic hair and what looks like piss on the walls as soon as you walk in... *and the men's washroom was clean*. wtf?
> 
> View attachment 4637573


Ummmmm


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Actually feel really blessed though not religious. Met the previous owner some 13 years ago working and have been renting from him for nearly 12. He sold us our home after having given us below market rent for all those years and now has done the same with the sale of our house. Great people who I wish all the best to.


Congratulations, that is a wonderful feeling. Oh and welcome to the money pit ;D


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> DON"T look at the accrued payments by the end of the loan, trust me.


That's just cruel


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 28, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Congratulations!! No more PITA landlord!


Wait, but you're a landlord and come to think of it I am as well.

Damn

Kicks rocks. . .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Ummmmm


lol nobody else was in there when I went in. We've all done it in a moment of need.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol nobody else was in there when I went in. We've all done it in a moment of need.


Yeah when I was 4...lol. Actually my favorite peeing phrase is, "the world is my urinal". I guess girls can get away with this better than guys. If a guy went into the woman's bathroom it could be dangerous...Bitches be crazy!! (my other favorite saying!!) I probably pee outdoors more than inside in the summer. I whipped it out in front of the old woman next door one day, not knowing she was in her orchard. She sent a pie right over....lol, jk. 


About to feast on the first BLT from my garden...well the L&T are.

Playing with my wifi today...My new Wyze cams made me realize how bad my wifi signal sucks! I have great signal coming into the house, and a relatively new TP-Link AC1750 router, but it is s l o w !! Glad I realized that before buying a repeater, as there's nothing to repeat! 

The Wyze cams are really cool little cameras though, especially for $25. They just came out with a completely wireless one for $50, on pre-order now. Would have been nice to have these when I had a teenager in the house!! (for missing items, lol)


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 29, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Yeah when I was 4...lol. Actually my favorite peeing phrase is, "the world is my urinal". I guess girls can get away with this better than guys. If a guy went into the woman's bathroom it could be dangerous...Bitches be crazy!! (my other favorite saying!!) I probably pee outdoors more than inside in the summer. I whipped it out in front of the old woman next door one day, not knowing she was in her orchard. She sent a pie right over....lol, jk.
> 
> 
> About to feast on the first BLT from my garden...well the L&T are.
> ...


LOL your gonna have to go "pick up" the next pie!


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL your gonna have to go "pick up" the next pie!


Pie ho.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Yeah when I was 4...lol. Actually my favorite peeing phrase is, "the world is my urinal". I guess girls can get away with this better than guys. If a guy went into the woman's bathroom it could be dangerous...Bitches be crazy!! (my other favorite saying!!) I probably pee outdoors more than inside in the summer. I whipped it out in front of the old woman next door one day, not knowing she was in her orchard. She sent a pie right over....lol, jk.
> 
> 
> About to feast on the first BLT from my garden...well the L&T are.
> ...


lol I guess I'm alone here  I made sure nobody was in there. What's the worst that could happen, I'd be asked to leave... I've been kicked out of nicer places than starbucks.

Should have done an air guitar solo for your neighbor. Was she hot?

I have a wyze wireless cam pan in my grow room. So I can look in and see my seeds that aren't growing. It doesn't like cheap sd cards just an FYI


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 29, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Yeah when I was 4...lol. Actually my favorite peeing phrase is, "the world is my urinal". I guess girls can get away with this better than guys. If a guy went into the woman's bathroom it could be dangerous...Bitches be crazy!! (my other favorite saying!!) I probably pee outdoors more than inside in the summer. I whipped it out in front of the old woman next door one day, not knowing she was in her orchard. She sent a pie right over....lol, jk.
> 
> 
> About to feast on the first BLT from my garden...well the L&T are.
> ...


Same peeing outside in the summer is the only way to go. I even ask friends if it's okay to use their yard when visiting. Water good for plants, water to flush urine is stupid.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 29, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Same peeing outside in the summer is the only way to go. I even ask friends if it's okay to use their yard when visiting. Water good for plants, water to flush urine is stupid.


I always say you can pee outside, anywhere we don't see your pecker!


----------



## manfredo (Jul 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I guess I'm alone here  I made sure nobody was in there. What's the worst that could happen, I'd be asked to leave... I've been kicked out of nicer places than starbucks.
> 
> Should have done an air guitar solo for your neighbor. Was she hot?
> 
> ...


Good idea!! I have terrible luck with rockwool cubes BTW...Just started 14 seeds in soil after soaking in water for 24 hours and everyone of them is up. Hopefully the clones I started do as well...This will be my Christmas run!!

The neighbor prolly was hot...50 years ago, but she's like 85 now. Hopefully her vision isn't that good. Her & her hubby are a hoot...They use to tell me about their sex lives 10 years ago, and it was a helluva lot better than mine if half of what they said was true. They said they both had shitty first marriages and were making up for lost sex!! I know the lights were/are always out at 8pm!! They are great neighbors. 

Ordered a 3 pack of Kexin 32 gb cards....Reviews said they work good in Wyze, and they were cheap. $15 for 3 on Amazon.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Wait, but you're a landlord and come to think of it I am as well.
> 
> Damn
> 
> Kicks rocks. . .


Ok now it's time to get a 2nd mortgage on that money pit and buy a pot farm.....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2020)

it all started with a big pile of dirt....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2020)

Now I'm just dreaming, but depending on how things go this season and next, I may sell my home in Sacramento. I've had my eye on this place for a couple of years now and they just dropped the price.....we could start our own little community.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Now I'm just dreaming, but depending on how things go this season and next, I may sell my home in Sacramento. I've had my eye on this place for a couple of years now and they just dropped the price.....we could start our own little community.


I am not gonna even ask price......but I will take over one of those guest houses though....lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 29, 2020)

It wasn't me...but somebody blew up the computer thread......


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> I am not gonna even ask price......but I will take over one of those guest houses though....lol


thye just dropped the price from 5ml to 2.9mil....I know some hard money guys that don't ask a lot of questions, and you don't even need to make any principle payments, only the interest...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> It wasn't me...but somebody blew up the computer thread......


Likely story...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2020)

doublejj said:


> thye just dropped the price from 5ml to 2.9mil....I know some hard money guys that don't ask a lot of questions, and you don't even need to make any principle payments, only the interest...


Nice....could be an interesting area...from what I see in the vid...


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Nice....could be an interesting area...from what I see in the vid...


Nevada county is very pot friendly....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Nevada county is very pot friendly....


That's a he'll of a lot better than Texas in general.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> That's a he'll of a lot better than Texas in general.


if a couple of us got together and with the right set-up we could pay the ranch off in a couple seasons...


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jul 29, 2020)

Packages SENT.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2020)

Do you get a cell signal there?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you get a cell signal there?


the ranch?....yes I'm sure they do


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you get a cell signal there?


Considering it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2020)

doublejj said:


> the ranch?....yes I'm sure they do


In that video it looked like it was so far from civilization, I don't know how you do it.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> In that video it looked like it was so far from civilization, I don't know how you do it.


just think about the hiking/biking/ horse riding trials we could make on 700 acres?...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2020)

doublejj said:


> just think about the hiking/biking/ horse riding trials we could make on 700 acres?...


That would be amazing. I don't think I could handle the isolation and lack of services tho.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 29, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Considering it


You notice only the boss is on the internet? 

Tell the crew howdy! @doublejj


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Packages SENT.


New
clear
fish’n


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That would be amazing. I don't think I could handle the isolation and lack of services tho.


right now that's not a bad thing. Auburn is a good size town about 20min away. Sacramento is 45min away. The clean mountain air and the stars at night will make you forget about city life. Clean healthy living is the goal


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> You notice only the boss is on the internet?
> 
> Tell the crew howdy! @doublejj


i will....but they are busy right now lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 29, 2020)

doublejj said:


> right now that's not a bad thing. Auburn is a good size town about 20min away. Sacramento is 45min away. *The clean mountain air and the stars at night will make you forget about city life. *Clean healthy living is the goal


LOL And how much you trimmed that day!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL And how much you trimmed that day!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 29, 2020)

I took a nap


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I took a nap


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I took a nap


I like naps....I just got re introduced to them recently...


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 29, 2020)

doublejj said:


> thye just dropped the price from 5ml to 2.9mil....I know some hard money guys that don't ask a lot of questions, and you don't even need to make any principle payments, only the interest...


That's a really good idea.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2020)

doublejj said:


> right now that's not a bad thing. Auburn is a good size town about 20min away. Sacramento is 45min away. The clean mountain air and the stars at night will make you forget about city life. Clean healthy living is the goal


That’s not bad, I was thinking hours of driving. How many hours per day does the crew work? Do they get to have some fun during their down time?


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I took a nap


I did also.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> I did also.


Must have been a good day for it...me three! A good long one too!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That’s not bad, I was thinking hours of driving. How many hours per day does the crew work? Do they get to have some fun during their down time?


it's farming.....some days are long hrs. But's it's good clean work. They do get a few days off here and there but plants need tending every day. They make good use of the off hrs they get by 4wheeling to the local swimming hole for a dip on a hot afternoon or get into town for a cooked meal once in a while. But they are independent contractors working on commission, so they tend to spend most of the time on the farm because that's how they get paid. Besides they get a few months off in the winter to do what ever they want.


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2020)

Ordered a dimmer for the new lights in the kitchen. It's pretty cool, fits in a regular light switch cover so I don't have to hunt down a double switch cover. Filled the beer shelf and the ice tray and took out hamburger for the boy to make taco meat. Buds and suds in a bit.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 29, 2020)

doublejj said:


> it's farming.....some days are long hrs. But's it's good clean work. They do get a few days off here and there but plants need tending every day. They make good use of the off hrs they get by 4wheeling to the local swimming hole for a dip on a hot afternoon or get into town for a cooked meal once in a while. But they are independent contractors working on commission, so they tend to spend most of the time on the farm because that's how they get paid. Besides they get a few months off in the winter to do what ever they want.
> View attachment 4638829
> View attachment 4638830


Beats the hell out of working in a factory or office....and I bet they are eating & smoking good too, all day long. Beautiful pics!!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 29, 2020)

Have they found any gold yet?


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2020)

doublejj said:


> if a couple of us got together and with the right set-up we could pay the ranch off in a couple seasons...


My house on zillow shows almost $300K, that and a lottery win and I'd be in...lol. I'm too old and broken to build another house myself.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That would be amazing. I don't think I could handle the isolation and lack of services tho.


what if we had our own island?.....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> My house on zillow shows almost $300K, that and a lottery win and I'd be in...lol. I'm too old and broken to build another house myself.


we'll get @Aeroknow to join the group... 
One last dance bro..."if you never slow down, you never grow old"...


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2020)

doublejj said:


> we'll get @Aeroknow to join the group...
> One last dance bro..."if you never slow down, you never grow old"...


He already has his farm.


----------



## sunni (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Have they found any gold yet?


a little here and there....but I'm not sure they would tell me anyway. lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> He already has his farm.


Yep, some of us did that  and no need to move. I don't farm anymore, many folks I know say I have too much "wasted land" but I like it. Not near as pretty as what JJ is showing but it suits me; no one bothers me, neighbors are far enough away and town is 20 mi away. I'm too old to start over and I like my situation; selling wouldn't do me any good as I'd want a similar situation and then it's a trade with all the inconvenience of moving and likely not much extra money. I'll let it be my kids problem to deal with


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 29, 2020)

doublejj said:


> But they are independent contractors working on commission, so they tend to spend most of the time on the farm because that's how they get paid.


Are trimmers independent contractors?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Are trimmers independent contractors?


yes..they work when they want to and set their own hrs.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 29, 2020)

doublejj said:


> yes..they work when they want to and set their own hrs.


Def saves on employee/payroll taxes


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2020)

sunni said:


> View attachment 4638853


I have visions of having one of the star earrings stuck into my arm...


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2020)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4638882


I buy my soil from Golden Valley.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 29, 2020)

doublejj said:


> yes..they work when they want to and set their own hrs.


What if the crop doesn't get sold for any number of reasons? Or sells for peanuts because of the market?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> What if the crop doesn't get sold for any number of reasons? Or sells for peanuts because of the market?


that's the risk all farmers take...the wholesale price goes up and down seasonally and year to year. A few months ago light dep outdoor was going for $2000lb. You get less yield from a light dep run but the prices are higher, but the cost of trimming is the same.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 29, 2020)

doublejj said:


> that's the risk all farmers take...the wholesale price goes up and down seasonally and year to year. A few months ago light dep outdoor was going for $2000lb. You get less yield from a light dep run but the prices are higher, but the cost of trimming is the same.


The ones that run a legal farm don't place that risk on their workers.

What you are doing is highly unethical and illegal. I'd explain it to you, with supporting legal authority . . . but it would be lost on you. 

This pisses me off.


----------



## B_the_s (Jul 29, 2020)

Me four. (afternoon nap club) Vacuumed the pool, floated in the pool, laid in the sun, smoked a joint, drank a beer, read a book and fixed a chair (well, it's Ikea so, "fixed").


----------



## Mohican (Jul 29, 2020)

How is the rosin business?


----------



## B_the_s (Jul 29, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> The ones that run a legal farm don't place that risk on their workers.
> 
> What you are doing is highly unethical and illegal. I'd explain it to you, with supporting legal authority . . . but it would be lost on you.
> 
> This pisses me off.


but wait! you're pablo escobar!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2020)

Mohican said:


> How is the rosin business?


just for personal


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> I buy my soil from Golden Valley.


I usually recycle my own each season...


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> The ones that run a legal farm don't place that risk on their workers.
> 
> What you are doing is highly unethical and illegal. I'd explain it to you, with supporting legal authority . . . but it would be lost on you.
> 
> This pisses me off.


everyone on the farm is working for themselves. there are risks to being self employed


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2020)

sunni said:


> View attachment 4638853


Those awesome...


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 29, 2020)

doublejj said:


> everyone on the farm is working for themselves. there are risks to being self employed


100% illegal. And a scam.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2020)

doublejj said:


> yes..they work when they want to and set their own hrs.


That's cool and all...

I'm usually a cash only type of person....js


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> That's cool and all...
> 
> I'm usually a cash only type of person....js


so are trimmers.....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> 100% illegal. And a scam.


this is a pot growing site, 1/2 of the guys on here are growing illegally. I'm a job creator, ask the crew if it's a scam.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 29, 2020)

doublejj said:


> this is a pot growing site, 1/2 of the guys on here are growing illegally. I'm a job creator, ask the crew if it's a scam.


You're an illegal grower taking advantage of unsophisticated individuals. That's why you are breaking a ton of labor laws and unethical.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 29, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> 100% illegal. And a scam.


Not being combative but how’s it a scam if they know exactly what they sign up for?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> You're an illegal grower taking advantage of unsophisticated individuals. That's why you are breaking a ton of labor laws and unethical.


they are just friends that choose to help with labor on the farm for a piece of the harvest..


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 29, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Not being combative but how’s it a scam if they know exactly what they sign up for?


Would you ask that same question regarding highly skilled Mexican lettuce pickers?

It's a scam because the legislature says it is. Don't like the labor laws, change them.


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> You're an illegal grower taking advantage of unsophisticated individuals. That's why you are breaking a ton of labor laws and unethical.


You know what they say about opinions.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> You know what they say about opinions.


I believe in free enterprise, less regulation, you know, smaller government....


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 29, 2020)

doublejj said:


> they are just friends that choose to help with labor on the farm for a piece of the harvest..


You have cool friends.


doublejj said:


> Both.....my workers turned out to be bad eggs and I had to ask them to leave & they went off & i had to call sheriff. Pulled plants first. Still early in the season, i will replant soon.


I take it nobody who worked up until that point got paid.


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> It's a scam because the legislature says it is. Don't like the labor laws, change them.


Hairdressers and nail techs are also independent contractors.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> You have cool friends.
> 
> 
> I take it nobody who worked up until that point got paid.


nope nobody got paid....I do have a restraining order against them though


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> You know what they say about opinions.


If labor laws designed to protect people from unethical employers are opinions, then yes. The Supreme Court has an opinion or two on the matter as well.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> Hairdressers and nail techs are also independent contractors.


Any supporting legal authority for that opinion?


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 29, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Would you ask that same question regarding highly skilled Mexican lettuce pickers?
> 
> It's a scam because the legislature says it is. Don't like the labor laws, change them.


Ok. If it’s a labor law, I’ll take that. Someone’s nationality and what they chose to do is their business, not mine. Makes no difference to me.


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2020)

[


pabloesqobar said:


> Any supporting legal authority for that opinion?


My wife was a nail tech, she paid booth rent and provided her own chemicals and polish. Uber and Lyft are also independent.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> [
> 
> My wife was a nail tech, she paid booth rent and provided her own chemicals and polish. Uber and Lyft are also independent.


So your anecdote of one (1) notwithstanding, you're wrong as it applies to the current status of the law. People are routinely misclassified. And if you're not aware of the recent rulings regarding ride-for-share drivers, I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> So your anecdote of one (1) notwithstanding, you're wrong as it applies to the current status of the law. People are routinely misclassified. And if you're not aware of the recent rulings regarding ride-for-share drivers, I don't know what to tell you.


AB 5 covers it in California identifying who is and isn't an independent contractor. In my wife's case, she was.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2020)

We can consider people on the farm like "Interns"....


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> AB 5 covers it in California identifying who is and isn't an independent contractor. In my wife's case, she was.


When did your wife do nails?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 29, 2020)

doublejj said:


> We can consider people on the farm "Interns"....


lol. Wrong.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> lol. Wrong.


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> When did your wife do nails?


Prior to the supreme court decision, however even under SB 5 she would still be independent. Prop 22 is going on the ballot this fall that addresses it also.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> Prior to the supreme court decision, however even under SB 5 she would still be independent. Prop 22 is going on the ballot this fall that addresses it also.


Ok.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I like naps....I just got re introduced to them recently...


Me too


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 29, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Me too


Me 3, took one today


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 29, 2020)

Looks like I didn’t miss much...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 29, 2020)

Why do I get a wow for taking a nap @doublejj ?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2020)

I suppose it should have been a like....i was just hoping you were running down a dream


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> What if the crop doesn't get sold for any number of reasons? Or sells for peanuts because of the market?


many trimmers prefer to be compensated in cannabis.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 29, 2020)

I was patient with my wife


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I was patient with my wife


does she have one of those "naughty nurse" Halloween costumes?...


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 29, 2020)

doublejj said:


> many trimmers prefer to be compensated in cannabis.


I was under the impression that you had a CA legal operation. My fault. You do you. 

FYI, hard money lenders would never lend several million to someone blatantly committing crimes with their collateral.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 29, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> I was under the impression that you had a CA legal operation. My fault. You do you.
> 
> FYI, hard money lenders would never lend several million to someone blatantly committing crimes with their collateral.


you're funny....who do you think borrows from hard money lenders? They have loaned me several $100,000 over the last few years, just don't miss a payment! lol They never asked what i was doing with the property, although they absolutely knew. They could care less if i ever paid a dime of the principle. I'm on AAA status with these guys. I do believe they would loan me just about any amount I could cover with collateral..


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 30, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I suppose it should have been a like....i was just hoping you were running down a dream


Unfortunately I’ve got ptsd nightmares and my pills work but I don’t take them when I napped. I should.
Thanks for hoping


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 30, 2020)

doublejj said:


> what if we had our own island?.....


With a white sand beach? I'm in!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 30, 2020)

I got my baby back today!



Also picked up a new barrel for the grey water system, trapped 9 mice in one day and finally got the mountain of dishes done. Now for a 10 year olds birthday party and then I'm off to order new pipes and fittings for the grey water system.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> With a white sand beach? I'm in!


Somehow I have great difficulty picturing you like this.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 30, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Somehow I have great difficulty picturing you like this.
> 
> View attachment 4639379


I could totally fit in.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 30, 2020)

Watered the garden, dishes, walked with the wife and now headed out for groceries. Things happen when you wake up with the Chickens


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 30, 2020)

Found these at the grocery store this morning. Delicious! I could eat a family size bag of them by myself lol. Limited time only


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 30, 2020)

Canadians and their ketchup flavored chips...

All dressed is okay, but I can’t get into the ketchup chips


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 30, 2020)

doublejj said:


> does she have one of those "naughty nurse" Halloween costumes?...


Not yet...


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 30, 2020)

Just gonna throw this out there cause I read something posted in this thread yesterday.

My ex works for a hard money lending company, they routinely give loans to grow operations, and they don’t care if it’s legal or not, they just care that your collateral was appraised by their appraiser.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 30, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Watered the garden, dishes, walked with the wife and now headed out for groceries. *Things happened when you wake up with the Chickens*


FIFU


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 30, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Canadians and their ketchup flavored chips...
> 
> All dressed is okay, but I can’t get into the ketchup chips


It doesn't really taste like ketchup, more like sweet tomato flavour.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It doesn't really taste like ketchup, more like sweet tomato flavour.


I’ve had them, several brands, hence why I said I don’t like them. Lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 30, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Canadians and their ketchup flavored chips...
> 
> All dressed is okay, but I can’t get into the ketchup chips


Milk in bags too.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 30, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Milk in bags too.


I am okay with beverages in bags, in a lot of countries, if you order a drink at a street food stand, they give it to you in a bag with a straw.


----------



## lokie (Jul 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I could totally fit in.
> 
> View attachment 4639391


Those bitches would be jealous and talk smack behind your back.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 30, 2020)

lokie said:


> Those bitches would be jealous and talk smack behind your back.


be like high school all over again lol.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> be like high school all over again lol.


Bitches


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 30, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I’ve had them, several brands, hence why I said I don’t like them. Lol.


They also had jerked and butter chicken for a limited time 

Being American, you'd probably enjoy lays smokey bacon flavour. 



DarkWeb said:


> Milk in bags too.


personally I like cartons better than the bags.


----------



## lokie (Jul 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> They also had jerked and butter chicken for a limited time
> 
> Being American, you'd probably enjoy lays smokey bacon flavour.
> 
> ...


Where do you stand on "Wine in a box"?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> They also had jerked and butter chicken for a limited time
> 
> Being American, you'd probably enjoy lays smokey bacon flavour.
> 
> ...


Oh please don’t be one of those people. “Because you’re American...”

Seriously, what kind of person does that? You are gonna make judgements about me based on where I live, not WHO I am.

Do you take your dogsled to the drive thru at Tim Hortons before going to the Boxing Day hockey game? Eh?


EH!?!!


I guess I better clarify, I’m not really angry, just making the joke, eh?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 30, 2020)

mmmm bacon


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> mmmm bacon


Lol c’mon, how you gonna undermine my rant so easily?! LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Lol c’mon, how you gonna undermine my rant so easily?! LOL


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 30, 2020)

Did someone say bacon?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> personally I like cartons better than the bags.


I'd put a nipple on it


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 30, 2020)

Yeah the bacon chips sound good


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2020)

lokie said:


> Where do you stand on "Wine in a box"?


On the top because when I stand on the side there is a wet sound followed by a day of cleanup.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 30, 2020)

Now you guys got me thinkin about blt's......


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 30, 2020)

I put together my electric bike enough that it rides. Still waiting on brakes and a couple other safety features, but took it on a 17 mile ride yesterday, battery barely went down 20-30%.

I should be able to get 40 miles out of it, fingers crossed. I have a feeling once the battery is depleted to 40%, the charge drops off much more rapidly, but only time will tell.


----------



## lokie (Jul 30, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I put together my electric bike enough that it rides. Still waiting on brakes and a couple other safety features, but took it on a 17 mile ride yesterday, battery barely went down 20-30%.
> 
> I should be able to get 40 miles out of it, fingers crossed. I have a feeling once the battery is depleted to 40%, the charge drops off much more rapidly, but only time will tell.


What is the terrain like? 
Up hill?, Both ways?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 30, 2020)

lokie said:


> What is the terrain like?
> Up hill?, Both ways?


I live in a canyon, I rode from my house up the canyon to the pass, light incline for 5 miles, then cruised back and rode it on mostly flat ground for like 7-8 miles.

it’s a hilly area, and I literally got the bike put together last night at 11pm, and rode it from midnight till like 1:30. I’ll know more in the next couple weeks, but I wasn’t taking it easy on the motor last night.

hard to gauge how much of the battery I used, it has a battery symbol with 5 bars of battery, and after all 17 miles, it still showed all 5 bars unless I hit full throttle, then it showed 4 bars. That’s how I’m estimating the 20-30% battery usage, but it could be less, could be more

so it was 12 miles of throttle, half of that uphill, and 5 miles of coasting where it didn’t use battery.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 30, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I live in a canyon, I rode from my house up the canyon to the pass, light incline for 5 miles, then cruised back and rode it on mostly flat ground for like 7-8 miles.
> 
> it’s a hilly area, and I literally got the bike put together last night at 11pm, and rode it from midnight till like 1:30. I’ll know more in the next couple weeks, but I wasn’t taking it easy on the motor last night.
> 
> ...


Cool sounds like fun


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 30, 2020)

lokie said:


> Where do you stand on "Wine in a box"?


the cheaper the wine the better the party. 



Metasynth said:


> Oh please don’t be one of those people. “Because you’re American...”
> 
> Seriously, what kind of person does that? You are gonna make judgements about me based on where I live, not WHO I am.
> 
> ...


as I was reading that I was thinking is he for real?


----------



## Dirk8==D~Diggler (Jul 30, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Pay up an extra couple hundred or as much as you can spare each month - it drops your principal much faster & is well worth it in the end.


Someone told me that you should always make 13 monthly payments on your mortgage every year glad to hear someone else provide this insight


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 30, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Cool sounds like fun


Yeah, it was a blast except having no real brakes, and there are no street lights where I live...All I had was a flashlight taped to my handlebars...haha. It was pretty dark last night...lol

About to head down to the beach path though. Flat and easy, should be a fun ride!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 30, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, it was a blast except having no real brakes, and there are no street lights where I live...All I had was a flashlight taped to my handlebars...haha. It was pretty dark last night...lol
> 
> About to head down to the beach path though. Flat and easy, should be a fun ride!


I’m jelly, have fun!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 30, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, it was a blast except having no real brakes, and there are no street lights where I live...All I had was a flashlight taped to my handlebars...haha. It was pretty dark last night...lol
> 
> About to head down to the beach path though. Flat and easy, should be a fun ride!


Sounds like you where 12 again! LOL I'm sure it was a blast!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 30, 2020)

lokie said:


> Where do you stand on "Wine in a box"?


Take it out of the box and you have an adult Capri sun.


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I guess I'm alone here  I made sure nobody was in there. What's the worst that could happen, I'd be asked to leave... I've been kicked out of nicer places than starbucks.
> 
> Should have done an air guitar solo for your neighbor. Was she hot?
> 
> ...


Hell no you ain't alone a stall is a stall.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 30, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> If labor laws designed to protect people from unethical employers are opinions, then yes. The Supreme Court has an opinion or two on the matter as well.


You keep asking about where I attended High School, so i will tell you. My parents were divorced when i was about 3. From the time i was about 8-9 my parents told me i could choose who i wished to live with. So I began to go back and forth each year between living with my mother and stepfather in San Diego or with my dad in LA. So I attended high school in both LA and San Diego...Now, where did you go to high school? Bogata? Medellin?


----------



## neosapien (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 30, 2020)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 4639601


Cheech and Chong style grow?


----------



## DCcan (Jul 30, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Cheech and Chong style grow?


Brain eating amoeba grow


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 30, 2020)

doublejj said:


> if a couple of us got together and with the right set-up we could pay the ranch off in a couple seasons...


Hello? B&B?


SSGrower said:


> 2nd the pita on light dep.
> View attachment 4355763
> If you are gonna do JJ's bed and breakfast, I am good for about an hour of trimming after breakfast, before lunch.


Add cooking and extracting classes....


----------



## DCcan (Jul 30, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Hello? B&B?


It sounds better than JJ's debtor's trim prison


----------



## doublejj (Jul 30, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Hello? B&B?
> 
> Add cooking and extracting classes....


went and checked out "Standing Rock Ranch" today. Looks like it's been empty for awhile, i can see why they dropped the price. But with a little tlc and some weed whacking she will be looking good in no time.


----------



## lokie (Jul 30, 2020)

DCcan said:


> It sounds better than JJ's debtor's trim prison


I don't remember @doublejj offering script for compensation.






Where is the debt you refer to?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 30, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Hello? B&B?
> 
> Add cooking and extracting classes....


Tax deductable/ Standing Rock University & Spa


----------



## raratt (Jul 30, 2020)

doublejj said:


> went and checked out "Standing Rock Ranch" today. Looks like it's been empty for awhile, i can see why they dropped the price. But with a little tlc and some weed whacking she will be looking good in no time.
> View attachment 4639605


Is that a big stables down by the road?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> Is that a big stables down by the road?


yes it is...


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 30, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I grew up in Hawthorne, graduated from Hawthorne High...."Go Cougars"!





doublejj said:


> You keep asking about where I attended High School, so i will tell you. My parents were divorced when i was about 3. From the time i was about 8-9 my parents told me i could choose who i wished to live with. So I began to go back and forth each year between living with my mother and stepfather in San Diego or with my dad in LA. So I attended high school in both LA and San Diego...Now, where did you go to high school? Bogata? Medellin?


Bullshit.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 30, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Bullshit.


I was born in Hawthorne and my dad never moved. Plus my grandparents lived in Hawthorne. But i liked living in San Diego too with my mom and step brothers and sisters.


----------



## raratt (Jul 30, 2020)

I took another day off for my back. I feel better today, might be able to get back to work on the kitchen ceiling tomorrow hopefully. Picked up beer at the local store, they put up a "no mask no entry" sign. Kid that runs it said he got cussed out 3 times today because of it. Those complaining people sure wouldn't fork over any money for fines if he got in trouble for not requiring them. Ahi tuna for dinner.


----------



## raratt (Jul 30, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Bullshit.


Never heard of that high school, did you go to Cow Pie U for college?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 30, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Brain eating amoeba grow


Toxic green algae, not to mention mosquitos from hell most likely!


----------



## DCcan (Jul 30, 2020)

I


----------



## doublejj (Jul 30, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Tax deductable/ Standing Rock University & Spa


we can become WWOOF USA Hosts....  




__





Be a Host | WWOOF USA







wwoofusa.org





*Could you use a hand with projects and can you provide a learning opportunity?*

Host provide projects and tasks to WWOOFers in which they can learn about sustainable growing methods and lifestyle practices. If you are passionate about sharing your knowledge with WWOOFers, and are willing to provide hands-on organic growing and sustainable living experiences, you might make a great host.

The WWOOF standard is for hosts to expect approximately 4-6 hours of help each day a WWOOFer is visiting. WWOOF stays can be a single day or up to several weeks or more - it's up to the host! Hosts share a meal or produce with single-day visitors, or food for all meals (preferably organic), clean and comfortable accommodation, and learning opportunities for longer stays.
*WWOOF is based on mutual trust and respect*

WWOOFing is an educational and cultural exchange, and encourages a partnership based on mutual trust and respect.

WWOOFers can provide help to hosts with many different activities such as gardening and making compost, animal care, chopping wood, farm infrastructure maintenance and repair, helping with eco-construction projects, etc. In their time spent with you as a family WWOOFers are expected to offer their assistance with daily living as any other family member.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 30, 2020)

Cannabis Trimmer, Farm Laborer https://www.google.com/search?q=farm+intern
CANNABIS TRIMMER, FARM LABORER Emerald Peak - Sacramento, CA Job Details Full-time$14 - $25 an hour2 days ago Benefits • Flexible Schedule • Paid Time Off Full Job Description WE ARE A FARM LABOR CONTRACTOR LOOKING FOR AG WORKERS IN THE SACRAMENTO & SANTA ROSA AREA. We are looking for fast learners, adaptable people that can TRAVEL AND COMMUTE ONE HOUR TO AND FROM WORK. You will be responsible for pruning, trimming, and labor work for the farmers. We have open schedules and are willing to train on the job. • $14-15.00 per hour plus daily bonuses for high output. We have fast trimmers that can make in excess of $200 per day including hourly and bonus. This however takes extreme focus and dedication but it regularly occurs. • Must have at least 2 year trimming experience. • No diploma required


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 30, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Cannabis Trimmer, Farm Laborer https://www.google.com/search?q=farm+intern
> CANNABIS TRIMMER, FARM LABORER Emerald Peak - Sacramento, CA Job Details Full-time$14 - $25 an hour2 days ago Benefits • Flexible Schedule • Paid Time Off Full Job Description WE ARE A FARM LABOR CONTRACTOR LOOKING FOR AG WORKERS IN THE SACRAMENTO & SANTA ROSA AREA. We are looking for fast learners, adaptable people that can TRAVEL AND COMMUTE ONE HOUR TO AND FROM WORK. You will be responsible for pruning, trimming, and labor work for the farmers. We have open schedules and are willing to train on the job. • $14-15.00 per hour plus daily bonuses for high output. We have fast trimmers that can make in excess of $200 per day including hourly and bonus. This however takes extreme focus and dedication but it regularly occurs. • Must have at least 2 year trimming experience. • No diploma required


It's the 21 century version of picking strawberries, green beans and beets! Never gets old hearing about what my mom did when she was a highschool kid..


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 30, 2020)

Unfortunately due to changes in 1031 transfer rules there is no longer an ability to roll gains from multiple property sales into one property, additionally the properties must be like for like (residence for residence, income for income, ag for ag....)
So unfortunately I am out of standing stone and some of plans got f'd until there is another legal change. Or at least that is my interpretaion, dont take legal advice from a pothead.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 30, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I was born in Hawthorne and my dad never moved. Plus my grandparents lived in Hawthorne. But i liked living in San Diego too with my mom and step brothers and sisters.


Well, except for the years you attended the peace corps school in Turkey while one of your Dads worked inside a secret Titan silo.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> Never heard of that high school, did you go to Cow Pie U for college?


Place sounds like a scam...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 30, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Cannabis Trimmer, Farm Laborer https://www.google.com/search?q=farm+intern
> CANNABIS TRIMMER, FARM LABORER Emerald Peak - Sacramento, CA Job Details Full-time$14 - $25 an hour2 days ago Benefits • Flexible Schedule • Paid Time Off Full Job Description WE ARE A FARM LABOR CONTRACTOR LOOKING FOR AG WORKERS IN THE SACRAMENTO & SANTA ROSA AREA. We are looking for fast learners, adaptable people that can TRAVEL AND COMMUTE ONE HOUR TO AND FROM WORK. You will be responsible for pruning, trimming, and labor work for the farmers. We have open schedules and are willing to train on the job. • $14-15.00 per hour plus daily bonuses for high output. We have fast trimmers that can make in excess of $200 per day including hourly and bonus. This however takes extreme focus and dedication but it regularly occurs. • Must have at least 2 year trimming experience. • No diploma required


Are masks mandatory? Will trimmers next positioned 6 feet apart ? Asking for a friend .


----------



## doublejj (Jul 30, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Well, except for the years you attended the peace corps school in Turkey while one of your Dads worked inside a secret Titan silo.


Yep i did go live in Turkey for 2 years. It wasn't much of a school and i only went part time, however they did gave me credit for 8th and 9th grades when we got home.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 30, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Are masks mandatory? Will trimmers next positioned 6 feet apart ? Asking for a friend .


we haven't had any trimmers since Covid so we will have to address that soon...we can store all trimmed weed in a room with a UV light to sterilize...we will work something out


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 30, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Are masks mandatory? Will trimmers next positioned 6 feet apart ? Asking for a friend .


Put money on.. Nobody is wanting or needing to be sued right now. Safety first friends..


----------



## raratt (Jul 30, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> worked inside a secret Titan silo.


I worked on them, the locations weren't secret. LGM-25C Titan II.
Edit: Looking up from the launch ring.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> I worked in one, the locations weren't secret. LGM-25C Titan II.


were you ever at Samsun Turkey?...


----------



## raratt (Jul 30, 2020)

doublejj said:


> were you ever at Samsun Turkey?...


Nope, they were ICBM's located in Kansas, Arkansas, and Arizona. I was at McConnell AFB in Wichita.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> I worked in one, the locations weren't secret. LGM-25C Titan II.
> Edit: Looking up from the launch ring.
> View attachment 4639729


Did they launch from underground or get raised up first? Apparently Iran just launched a few tests missiles direct from underground


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> I worked on them, the locations weren't secret. LGM-25C Titan II.
> Edit: Looking up from the launch ring.
> View attachment 4639729


I saw a video where someone bought a decommissioned silo and turned it into a grow op. Cool photo! Hope it never got fired.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 30, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Hell no you ain't alone a stall is a stall.


If we ever cross paths in the can I’ll be sure to say hi


----------



## raratt (Jul 30, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Did they launch from underground or get raised up first? Apparently Iran just launched a few tests missiles direct from underground


All the ICBM's launch out of the hole. If it gets to that point there is no reason to try to launch again.


----------



## raratt (Jul 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> If we ever cross paths in the can I’ll be sure to say hi


Hold my beer, ach dis.


----------



## sunni (Jul 30, 2020)

new collection dropping friday so ive been photographing + work here, plus appointments out the ying yang.

off to play some fallout76 and chill out


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 30, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> I saw a video where someone bought a decommissioned silo and turned it into a grow op. Cool photo! Hope it never got fired.


found this, not a silo but damn! 









Men Get Caught With Massive Pot Farm Inside House Because They Were Stealing Electricity


The cops were not looking for anything illegal, wait until you see what they found.




www.buzznicked.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 30, 2020)

sunni said:


> new collection dropping friday so ive been photographing + work here, plus appointments out the ying yang.
> 
> off to play some fallout76 and chill outView attachment 4639744


Did you make that?


----------



## sunni (Jul 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you make that?


aye. ^_^ i do that for my job , plus rollitup


----------



## raratt (Jul 30, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> found this, not a silo but damn!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably built as a bomb shelter during the cold war.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> Probably built as a bomb shelter during the cold war.


Caught because they were stealing power. Why not buy a generator and pipe out the exhaust out of the space??


----------



## DCcan (Jul 30, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Yep i did go live in Turkey for 2 years. It wasn't much of a school and i only went part time, however they did gave me credit for 8th and 9th grades when we got home.


Was that Dept Defense school system? They had a huge school system thru Europe, 10th largest . 
Nice places too, Italy Spain Netherlands


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 30, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Caught because they were stealing power. Why not buy a generator and pipe out the exhaust out of the space??


Likely require a lot of fuel and too many comings and goings. Apparently everyone thought the place was empty and uninhabited


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 30, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Likely require a lot of fuel and too many comings and goings. Apparently everyone thought the place was empty and uninhabited


Wonder if you could do a solar setup that size along with wind maybe.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 30, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Wonder if you could do a solar setup that size along with wind maybe.


Then not stealth. His big mistake was to keep the place apparently uninhabited, should have moved in and be seen. An empty house shouldn't have a live electric line. Once the power company went looking it was inevitable to be discovered


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 30, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Wonder if you could do a solar setup that size along with wind maybe.


You could but be expensive set up and big enough to seriously draw attention in a neighborhood. He stole $63K worth of power, that is huge


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 30, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I'd put a nipple on it


What on the bacon?


----------



## DCcan (Jul 30, 2020)

Pollen is done and bagged, that has to get applied this weekend

Blue Haze and Vanilla something for Thanksgiving harvest, good thing I wrote it down somewhere.



Never made it to the Atlantic today, google maps re-routed me to save time when I wasn't looking.
Maps needs a_ DONT FUCK WITH MY ROUTE_ button.
Lost my coastal drive, at least I made it to a harbor for lunch.


----------



## raratt (Jul 30, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> What on the bacon?


Pork bellies already have nipples, you make chicharrones out of the skin.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> Pork bellies already have nipples, you make chicharrones out of the skin.


Chicharrones with jalapeno....yum...

Love to smoke pork belly....even wild ones...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 30, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Pollen is done and bagged, that has to get applied this weekend
> 
> Blue Haze and Vanilla something for Thanksgiving harvest, good thing I wrote it down somewhere.
> 
> ...


Nice spot


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 30, 2020)

Caught this little guy in the garden this afternoon. I took him to the neighborhood park and released him. Almost instantly the crows started to harass the young rat, he ran but as he was retreating a Cooper's hawk (no shit) came in and landed on him and then flew off with him! Nature!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 30, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Caught this little guy in the garden this afternoon. I took him to the neighborhood park and released him. Almost instantly the crows started to harass the young rat, he ran but as he was retreating a Cooper's hawk (no shit) came in and landed on him and then flew off with him! Nature!!
> 
> View attachment 4639837
> 
> View attachment 4639844


Bad Luck Streak at Dancing School


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 30, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Caught this little guy in the garden this afternoon. I took him to the neighborhood park and released him. Almost instantly the crows started to harass the young rat, he ran but as he was retreating a Cooper's hawk (no shit) came in and landed on him and then flew off with him! Nature!!
> 
> View attachment 4639837
> 
> View attachment 4639844


Oops. Mother nature is a bitch sometimes, he gave it a shot a least. And with that bird of prey..gotta give the rodent props at least.


----------



## Gorillabilly (Jul 30, 2020)

Got 2 1st place victories in war zone, let dog out to piss, microwaved an egg, brushed my teeth. Its been a big day, but i survived it.


----------



## Gorillabilly (Jul 30, 2020)

Carne Seca said:


> The nomination of Joe Biden was fucking awesome. I cried a little bit.


I cried that day too. Watching people abuse that senile old man. He just wants a nap.


----------



## raratt (Jul 30, 2020)

Gorillabilly said:


> I cried that day too. Watching people abuse that senile old man. He just wants a nap.


You stumbled into the wrong bar son, take that to the politics section, and good luck.


----------



## Gorillabilly (Jul 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> You stumbled into the wrong bar son, take that to the politics section, and good luck.


Whoa partner, sorry just humor. I'm completely non political. I don't even vote. Its pointless


----------



## Lockedin (Jul 30, 2020)

POLITICS: (Poly - many, a multitude) (ticks - mindless, blood sucking arthropods).

Pros & Cons:
*Pro*gress = positive forward movement
*Con*gress = _____________________________


----------



## Gorillabilly (Jul 30, 2020)

Lockedin said:


> POLITICS: (Poly - many, a multitude) (ticks - mindless, blood sucking arthropods).
> 
> Pros & Cons:
> *Pro*gress = positive forward movement
> *Con*gress = _____________________________


Lol yep... best explanation I seen.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 31, 2020)

sunni said:


> new collection dropping friday so ive been photographing + work here, plus appointments out the ying yang.
> 
> off to play some fallout76 and chill outView attachment 4639744


Fallout76 was the first one I didn’t even want to finish. And wasn’t into the online. Can’t wait for them to release a new REAL fallout  
haven’t had much time to play games but I finally finished The last of us 2 a week or two ago. Was a good one as was the first. Long game.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 31, 2020)

doublejj said:


> we haven't had any trimmers since Covid so we will have to address that soon...we can store all trimmed weed in a room with a UV light to sterilize...we will work something out


UV light sounds fascinating . Would the light impact the potency effecting the Trichomes or any type of chemical Change in the properties of the weed? Is that light similar to the cleaning robot that they use at the hospitals to disinfect the patient rooms killing all germs , bacteria and diseases ? 
Sorry to hear how this has impacted your season. Good Luck.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 31, 2020)

sunni said:


> aye. ^_^ i do that for my job , plus rollitup


Wow I'm impressed, very nice work!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 31, 2020)

Pre-coffee, pre-wake up smoke.

Already caught and disposed of 5 mice, did the mom routine and now I'm sitting down for a smoke.

I don't know how the mice are getting in but I have seen them running under the furnace.

Need coffee.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 31, 2020)

I 


Aeroknow said:


> Fallout76 was the first one I didn’t even want to finish. And wasn’t into the online. Can’t wait for them to release a new REAL fallout
> haven’t had much time to play games but I finally finished The last of us 2 a week or two ago. Was a good one as was the first. Long game.


Thought 76 was the real FO so I bought it.

It feels Fallout-ish but it's lacking something and I miss whatever it is.


----------



## Lockedin (Jul 31, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Pre-coffee, pre-wake up smoke.
> 
> Already caught and disposed of 5 mice, did the mom routine and now I'm sitting down for a smoke.
> 
> ...


I did a season in pest control.

Haven't been in your house to see what's going on, but some things you can do:
Inspection:
Doors --- gaps at the bottom & corners --- look for chewing / footprints
Windows --- same as above
Furnace --- look under & behind to see if there is a gap where the pipes enter the walls / ceiling --- seal appropriately (CAUTION HEAT / FIRE).
If they're hard to find, place tracking powder in suspect areas, leave for 24 hours, look for tracks in the powder (chalk works too).
Then find the entry point(s) and seal it (spray foam works) --- check the gap at the bottom of your door, they can get through shockingly small holes.

Measures:
Place traps in corners along the walls, especially under furniture and known hang-outs. Bait with peanut butter.
Snap traps - use rat traps. They are much more humane, mouse traps don't kill instantly and are less effective.
(a rat trap will break fingers - be careful!)
Live traps - check frequently or they start to smell and are not really "live" traps anymore. Release at least 300 yards away.

POISON --- I would STRONGLY recommend AGAINST POISON --- children, pets, and other unintended secondary kills (cat eating a poisoned mouse for example) make poison an absolute last resort --- I would hate to explain that one to my neighbor (or my Wife! )

Mice are cautious, but curious, not as smart as rats (thankfully).
Mice will immediately run to the nearest corner (preferably concealed) to survey the room, so traps in the corners by entry points will eliminate them quicker than random placement.
They're also super cute; have no mercy!!!


gl

Edit --- What did I do today? You just read it! Barely had breakfast and I'm done for the day!


----------



## manfredo (Jul 31, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Unfortunately due to changes in 1031 transfer rules there is no longer an ability to roll gains from multiple property sales into one property, additionally the properties must be like for like (residence for residence, income for income, ag for ag....)
> So unfortunately I am out of standing stone and some of plans got f'd until there is another legal change. Or at least that is my interpretaion, dont take legal advice from a pothead.


Still no capital gains tax as long as it was your primary residence for 2 years...and i think the sale price needs to be under 1 million.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 31, 2020)

Lockedin said:


> I did a season in pest control.
> 
> Haven't been in your house to see what's going on, but some things you can do:
> Inspection:
> ...


I believe they have highway signage up. So many mice in the last week.

I will be getting more traps today, not too sure about the tracking powder or where to find it in a timely manner.

Glue traps are catching them by the toes and snaps are working well so far. Never thought traps would be costly enough to warrant going on the expense list but here I am with double digit mice deaths in a week.

I don't do live traps. The snap caught ones go on the roof and the birds get them, glue traps go in the glue traps bucket outside.

I was thinking of a peanut butter baited bucket trap. The one with a 5 gal pail, a ramp, water and a collapsing catwalk.

My therapist said she had good luck with one at her camp.

I appreciate the help. Spray foam is also on my shopping list today.


----------



## sunni (Jul 31, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Fallout76 was the first one I didn’t even want to finish. And wasn’t into the online. Can’t wait for them to release a new REAL fallout
> haven’t had much time to play games but I finally finished The last of us 2 a week or two ago. Was a good one as was the first. Long game.


i actually really like it. live doesnt bug me, and i like buying plans for my camp from other players.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 31, 2020)

sunni said:


> i actually really like it. live doesnt bug me, and i like buying plans for my camp from other players.


Got a spare lever gun plan for under 2000 I could buy?


----------



## Lockedin (Jul 31, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> My therapist said she had good luck with one at her camp.


Catching mice could definitely be therapeutic!  

Totally forgot glue traps - might want to tile the floor by the furnace for a few days. Look up from where you find them to see if there's a gap that they're entering.

Tracking powder is just a fine, inert powder. When I did pest control, flour on the restaurant floor worked just as well, and at home I used red construction chalk in my garage (it was close at hand). Anything that leaves footprints.

The bucket trap sounds good - similar to the live traps I have. 

Sounds like you have a breeding family or two.


----------



## sunni (Jul 31, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Got a spare lever gun plan for under 2000 I could buy?


negative, i focus my efforts on acomfortable camp if i come across it ill let oyu know haha


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 31, 2020)

sunni said:


> negative, i focus my efforts on acomfortable camp if i come across it ill let oyu know haha


I appreciate that. I've been told to keep an eye on Grafton but the vendor bots never have it.


----------



## Jacobyolo11 (Jul 31, 2020)

420God said:


> Those are the best kind of days.


I topped my cannabis plant and would like to know if i did it properly


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 31, 2020)

Jacobyolo11 said:


> I topped my cannabis plant and would like to know if i did it properly


You will get much better responses to questions like that in the "Grow" forums.
IE: https://rollitup.org/f/advanced-marijuana-cultivation.72/


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 31, 2020)

My only task today was to eliminate in reverse fashion one of these gut grenades, I failed miserably. (Damn they’re good)


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 31, 2020)

Gettin 5#'s of green beans from my buddy later this afternoon. Gotta get my dilly bean stock up! I'm going to try a pint or two with my smoked jalapeños in there. Hope it's good


----------



## raratt (Jul 31, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> My only task today was to eliminate in reverse fashion one of these gut grenades, I failed miserably. (Damn they’re good)
> 
> View attachment 4640291


Damn it, I'm starving now and salivating on my shirt.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 31, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I believe they have highway signage up. So many mice in the last week.
> 
> I will be getting more traps today, not too sure about the tracking powder or where to find it in a timely manner.
> 
> ...


if you have a bit of extra money the electrocution traps work great, bait with peanut butter and check a couple times a day. Quick, clean kills; neither the critter or you suffer. Get the rat sized traps, more oompf so better kill and mice want the peanut butter. They run on 4 C and/or D cell batteries


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2020)

You guys have too much free time on you're hands. We aren't gonna let a few technicalities stand in our way are we?.....Join together


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> if you have a bit of extra money the electrocution traps work great, bait with peanut butter and check a couple times a day. Quick, clean kills; neither the critter or you suffer. Get the rat sized traps, more oompf so better kill and mice want the peanut butter. They run on 4 C and/or D cell batteries


Electricity makes everything better.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 31, 2020)

I finally found a company that was able to track down 2x 250w Eye Hortilix Super HPS bulbs for me.

$100.00 a bulb. At this rate, it would be better to upgrade to a 400 or 600 system.


----------



## raratt (Jul 31, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I finally found a company that was able to track down 2x 250w Eye Hortilix Super HPS bulbs for me.
> 
> $100.00 a bulb. At this rate, it would be better to upgrade to a 400 or 600 system.


Seems to be a common price point.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 31, 2020)

raratt said:


> Seems to be a common price point.


I think I wrote that wrong. The price point is on par with other HPS lights. The issue was availability. 

I called Winnipeg in hopes the city (various horticulture/grow/nurseries) might have some but the people I called had to have them shipped in from Montreal after being unable to find a single one in Winnipeg.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 31, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I finally found a company that was able to track down 2x 250w Eye Hortilix Super HPS bulbs for me.
> 
> $100.00 a bulb. At this rate, it would be better to upgrade to a 400 or 600 system.


$60 each on Amazon (although only 1 left at that price currently) And yes, the 1000 watts are the best deal...Might as well up your grow  




__





Amazon.com : Eye Hortilux EyeHortilux 250W Super Hps Spectrum Grow Bulb : Plant Growing Light Bulbs : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com : Eye Hortilux EyeHortilux 250W Super Hps Spectrum Grow Bulb : Plant Growing Light Bulbs : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 31, 2020)

manfredo said:


> $60 each on Amazon (although only 1 left at that price currently) And yes, the 1000 watts are the best deal...Might as well up your grow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just checked Amaz... No such deal in my app.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 31, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Just checked Amaz... No such deal in my app.
> 
> View attachment 4640532


That link is Amazon US...Not sure where you are at. They are still available here. Sorry!! Yeah $100 is a bit much!!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 31, 2020)

manfredo said:


> That link is Amazon US...Not sure where you are at. They are still available here. Sorry!! Yeah $100 is a bit much!!


I'm up on NW Ontario now. I used to live in the same place as @sunni . A place that shall not be named.


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 31, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Still no capital gains tax as long as it was your primary residence for 2 years...and i think the sale price needs to be under 1 million.


I think I was aware of a limit but thought it was more than 1M prior to 2017 the multiple property to one is what hurts because the house you live in is not a financial investment as it is necessity. It can be a tool just don't be a fool. Congrats btw @farmingfisherman make the extra payments as already said but make sure its going twards principle and not being held off in a escro for taxes or ins.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 31, 2020)

doublejj said:


> You guys have too much free time on you're hands. We aren't gonna let a few technicalities stand in our way are we?.....Join together
> View attachment 4640372


What do you pay the cook, how many people per meal, and how many weeks?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 31, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Caught this little guy in the garden this afternoon. I took him to the neighborhood park and released him. Almost instantly the crows started to harass the young rat, he ran but as he was retreating a Cooper's hawk (no shit) came in and landed on him and then flew off with him! Nature!!
> 
> View attachment 4639837
> 
> View attachment 4639844





SSGrower said:


> I think I was aware of a limit but thought it was more than 1M prior to 2017 the multiple property to one is what hurts because the house you live in is not a financial investment as it is necessity. It can be a tool just don't be a fool. Congrats btw @farmingfisherman make the extra payments as already said but make sure its going twards principle and not being held off in a escro for taxes or ins.


Thanks for the heads up on that one!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> What do you pay the cook, how many people per meal, and how many weeks?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 31, 2020)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4640565


No, I don't want to trim. I would cook, not trim. Cook. No trimmy...me cooky.


----------



## sunni (Jul 31, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I'm up on NW Ontario now. I used to live in the same place as @sunni . A place that shall not be named.


*shudder* 
Bad bad memories I still have a storage locker there


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 31, 2020)

sunni said:


> *shudder*
> Bad bad memories I still have a storage locker there


What the fuck is in sunnis storage locker? 


























You should totally make something up that doesn't disappoint us


----------



## vostok (Jul 31, 2020)

I got a hair cut

first since covid and they raised their rates by 33%

bummer

still a good cut

I tipped her $5.00 she let me touch her boobies!


----------



## Lockedin (Jul 31, 2020)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4640565


**Sharpens shears  
Not a bad rate! 
We were paid cash daily, but allowed to keep our scissor boogers, keif, smalls & shake - a couple ounces after a week of trimming. Of course, we had product tastings on our breaks too. Great perks! 
The grower also shared everything about growing (except the full, actual recipe), openly discussed business and showed us some easy ways to process our shares - moonrocks, edibles, etc.
Nice arrangement - wish I'd retained more information...


----------



## lokie (Jul 31, 2020)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4640565


This promo indicates a choice.

Are there different compensation incentives?


----------



## vostok (Jul 31, 2020)

vostok said:


> I got a hair cut
> 
> first since covid and they raised their rates by 33%
> 
> ...


Its a cultral thing


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 31, 2020)

Yeah, @doublejj you get the trim crew together, I'll cook up whatever @sunni has stashed in her storage locker for ya'll


----------



## vostok (Jul 31, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> What the fuck is in sunnis storage locker?
> 
> You should totally make something up that doesn't disappoint us








Once upon a time


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2020)

vostok said:


> I got a hair cut
> 
> first since covid and they raised their rates by 33%
> 
> ...


I'd pay $5 a pound extra for that..... @sunni


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 31, 2020)

vostok said:


> Its a cultral thing


You mean in Russia it's a normal common practice to tip extra to cop a titty feel? "What a country!"  (80's comedian tag line)


----------



## vostok (Jul 31, 2020)

Yeah I gotta visit RIU more often just recovering from my Covid last weekend
went to Sweden got drunk then she locked me out
fell in with a bunch of Lativian fishers
went home coughing like hell but was common pneumonia

lucky me patching her up tonite


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 31, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> You mean in Russia it's a normal common practice to tip extra to cop a titty feel? "What a country!"  (80's comedian tag line)


----------



## vostok (Jul 31, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> You mean in Russia it's a normal common practice to tip extra to cop a titty feel? "What a country!"  (80's comedian tag line)


_cop a feel'
To feel on a woman's breasts or buttox; usually when she is not expecting it. Often followed up by a slap in the face.
"Susan was looking so great that I got behind her in line and copped a feel, she immediately turned around and slapped me."_

Not at all she got silicon tittty fills very proud, her mom had breast cancer so she had her boobd replaced by silicon 

very proud too, I was concerned the boobs won't age well with her, she offered I accepted

I shop Sweden since Covid theirs no lockdown
dumb as..


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 31, 2020)

vostok said:


> I shop Sweden since Covid theirs no lockdown
> dumb as..


Even better, hot blonde valkyrie types


----------



## vostok (Jul 31, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Even better, hot blonde valkyrie types


yes but passionless very much so... I miss that passion you may get with a Mexican/ Spanish/ Latin peeps

watch carefull next time you have sex with a Swede, blink and you may miss that orgasm ...lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 31, 2020)

vostok said:


> yes but passionless very much so... I miss that passion you may get with a Mexican/ Spanish/ Latin peeps
> 
> watch carefull next time you have sex with a Swede, blink and you may miss that orgasm ...lol


Gives new explanation to the term "frigid"


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> No, I don't want to trim. I would cook, not trim. Cook. No trimmy...me cooky.


----------



## lokie (Jul 31, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, @doublejj you get the trim crew together, I'll cook up whatever @sunni has stashed in her storage locker for ya'll


What IS in a vegan's locker?

Could it be a stockpile of vintage rare Slim Jim snacks?


----------



## sunni (Jul 31, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> What the fuck is in sunnis storage locker?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hockey shakes
hairstyling tools
books
paintings
1920s singer sewing machine
kitchen aid mixer


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 31, 2020)

@sunni why do you still have a locker there?

I think she's hiding her secrets in there.


----------



## sunni (Jul 31, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> @sunni why do you still have a locker there?
> 
> I think she's hiding her secrets in there.


because i couldnt bring everything to the states with me, since i was flying, and i havent been home since


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 31, 2020)

sunni said:


> because i couldnt bring everything to the states with me, since i was flying, and i havent been home since


Canada misses chu!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2020)

lokie said:


> This promo indicates a choice.
> 
> Are there different compensation incentives?


the first one to finish their storage locker always gets a bonus...


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2020)

sunni said:


> because i couldnt bring everything to the states with me, since i was flying, and i havent been home since


Standing Rock will send someone after your stuff....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Standing Rock will send someone after your stuff....
> View attachment 4640622


That gives me an idea we are gonna need living quarters for everyone. We are close enough to the Bay Area that I can get shipping containers at a decent price....


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 31, 2020)

doublejj said:


> the first one to finish their storage locker always gets a bonus...
> View attachment 4640616


That would take me a few hours to finish off with a tiger torch but I think I could smoke it.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2020)

vostok said:


> yes but passionless very much so... I miss that passion you may get with a Mexican/ Spanish/ Latin peeps
> 
> watch carefull next time you have sex with a Swede, blink and you may miss that orgasm ...lol


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> That would take me a few hours to finish off with a tiger torch but I think I could smoke it.


well not everyone makes a good trimmer....can you operate a manual a backhoe or dump truck?....


----------



## raratt (Jul 31, 2020)

sunni said:


> hockey shakes


----------



## lokie (Jul 31, 2020)

doublejj said:


> well not everyone makes a good trimmer....can you operate a manual a backhoe or dump truck?....
> View attachment 4640666


Like I tell my Wife, "I can do it all. Just not all at once."

I do believe it would be a fun, enlightening and educational experience to spend a season on the Ranch.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2020)

lokie said:


> Like I tell my Wife, "I can do it all. Just not all at once."
> 
> I do believe it would be a fun, enlightening and educational experience to spend a season on the Ranch.


You can check out any time you like.......


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2020)

sunni said:


> hockey shakes
> hairstyling tools
> books
> paintings
> ...


----------



## sunni (Jul 31, 2020)

with the exception of 3 pieces i sold out of everything in under 30 minutes from my jewlery sale tonight.
 got my roller skates
andmy green card was approved after5 years

good day


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2020)

sunni said:


> with the exception of 3 pieces i sold out of everything in under 30 minutes from my jewlery sale tonight.
> got my roller skates
> andmy green card was approved after5 years
> 
> good day


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 31, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Packages SENT.


Someone's getting peepee touches! 

#Badfishbeanco 

*Happy Dance*



SH420


----------



## sunni (Jul 31, 2020)

doublejj said:


>


----------



## Mohican (Jul 31, 2020)

Those are legit!
I loved hanging at the rink back in the 1970's.



No matter where we moved, you could always count on the skating rink as the place to hang and find good company.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 31, 2020)

I should be really happy but made the mistake of watching the evening news so now I'm angry as fuck! Will this shit ever end??!!


----------



## DCcan (Jul 31, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Electricity makes everything better.


Westinghouse started with a simple blueprint...


----------



## DCcan (Jul 31, 2020)

Mohican said:


> No matter where we moved, you could always count on the skating rink as the place to hang and find good company.


You talking about the roller guy with the gold chains, hitting on the moms?
He always had pot.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 31, 2020)

sunni said:


> i actually really like it. live doesnt bug me, and i like buying plans for my camp from other players.


My favorite part of the game was when this song came on


----------



## raratt (Jul 31, 2020)

I did pretty much nothing again today, can't rush into anything.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 31, 2020)

I had an enlightening chat with master grower tonight. I know a fuckton and have forgotten even more than I know now. I will always feel like a rookie grower when it comes to learning more. Cannabis could be a lifetime learning endeavor.

My talk tonight felt like a master class in growing.

He wants a cutting of my Blue Mystic and I'm gonna give it to him.

Thoughts?


----------



## Growoolit (Jul 31, 2020)

Today I plan to install a SCROG net (chicken wire and bungee cords) in my 5 x 5 tent. First SCROG.


----------



## raratt (Jul 31, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I had an enlightening chat with master grower tonight. I know a fuckton and have forgotten even more than I know now. I will always feel like a rookie grower when it comes to learning more. Cannabis could be a lifetime learning endeavor.
> 
> My talk tonight felt like a master class in growing.
> 
> ...


Your call.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I had an enlightening chat with master grower tonight. I know a fuckton and have forgotten even more than I know now. I will always feel like a rookie grower when it comes to learning more. Cannabis could be a lifetime learning endeavor.
> 
> My talk tonight felt like a master class in growing.
> 
> ...


I think chairs would look really weird if our knees bent the other way.


----------



## DCcan (Jul 31, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> I should be really happy but made the mistake of watching the evening news so now I'm angry as fuck! Will this shit ever end??!!


Locusts are out, maybe just take a nature walk instead of TV


----------



## raratt (Jul 31, 2020)

@Aeroknow How's the floor coming, or are you waiting on plumbing?


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 31, 2020)

Concerning Cannabis growing...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 31, 2020)

raratt said:


> @Aeroknow How's the floor coming, or are you waiting on plumbing?


All the vapor barrier crap showed up late Wednesday. Almost done with that. Will be starting to frame the floor tomorrow. Won’t take that long. Got 4 plumber friends showing up next saturday to knock out all the underfloor plumbing. Should be gluing and screwing down the 1-1/8” t&g plywood subfloor in no time. And then wallls! Finally!!!!!


----------



## raratt (Jul 31, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Concerning Cannabis growing...
> View attachment 4640819


----------



## raratt (Jul 31, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> All the vapor barrier crap showed up late Wednesday. Almost done with that. Will be starting to frame the floor tomorrow. Won’t take that long. Got 4 plumber friends showing up next saturday to knock out all the underfloor plumbing. Should be gluing and screwing down the 1-1/8” t&g plywood subfloor in no time. And then wallls! Finally!!!!!


I love when wall framing starts, all of a sudden it looks like a house.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 31, 2020)

raratt said:


> I love when wall framing starts, all of a sudden it looks like a house.


Yup. And it’s the gravy work too  
Gonna tell the truss guy i need the trusses in 3 weeks. I need a little time to do other things right now. Like caging the outdoor trees. Irrigation, etc.
My daughters due this month, looks like she’ll pop any day now if you ask me, and we got lots to do to get ready for that too.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 31, 2020)

Heated floor?

Pruned the North garden back and I am collecting the odd seed here and there.


----------



## raratt (Jul 31, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Yup. And it’s the gravy work too
> Gonna tell the truss guy i need the trusses in 3 weeks. I need a little time to do other things right now. Like caging the outdoor trees. Irrigation, etc.
> My daughters due this month, looks like she’ll pop any day now if you ask me, and we got lots to do to get ready for that too.


Get to it grandpa.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 31, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Heated floor?
> 
> Pruned the North garden back and I am collecting the odd seed here and there.
> 
> View attachment 4640836


Nah. But I do think that they’ll make me insulate the floor framing (title 24 bullshit).
Gonna try to get away without doing it now for the permit process, but will eventually get back under there and do it sometime down the road regardless


----------



## raratt (Jul 31, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Nah. But I do think that they’ll make me insulate the floor framing (title 24 bullshit).
> Gonna try to get away without doing it now for the permit process, but will eventually get back under there and do it sometime down the road regardless


Rockwool batts might be an option.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I had an enlightening chat with master grower tonight. I know a fuckton and have forgotten even more than I know now. I will always feel like a rookie grower when it comes to learning more. Cannabis could be a lifetime learning endeavor.
> 
> My talk tonight felt like a master class in growing.
> 
> ...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 31, 2020)

raratt said:


>


You too.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 31, 2020)

sunni said:


> with the exception of 3 pieces i sold out of everything in under 30 minutes from my jewlery sale tonight.
> got my roller skates
> andmy green card was approved after5 years
> 
> good day





sunni said:


> View attachment 4640806


----------



## manfredo (Jul 31, 2020)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4640862


Now that looks like THE spot for a nap!! This pic just brings a huge smile to my face...so much awesomeness....A comfy sofa in a weed grove. I thought I was in Heaven for a minute!!


----------



## lokie (Aug 1, 2020)

Growoolit said:


> Today I plan to install a SCROG net (chicken wire and bungee cords) in my 5 x 5 tent. First SCROG.




Welcome to TnT!

Using chicken wire is risky for the plants. 
Movement causing the stems to come into contact with the wire provides opportunity for damage.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 1, 2020)

I think Standing Rock needs a concierge/ busboy/ dishwasher.
Got anyone in mind? Comes in Forest Green, Hugh Hefner Red, hazy Blue also


----------



## DCcan (Aug 1, 2020)

Growoolit said:


> Today I plan to install a SCROG net (chicken wire and bungee cords) in my 5 x 5 tent. First SCROG.


The buds can grow into the thin wires, keep an eye on that.


----------



## sunni (Aug 1, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Those are legit!
> I loved hanging at the rink back in the 1970's.
> 
> View attachment 4640808
> ...


We have a few here too I can’t wait haha


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> Rockwool batts might be an option.


Oh dude I hate that crap so bad. For insulation that is. Rockwool for growing has done me good over the years.
I’ll use a mineral wool batt for some help with sound deadening is some of the interior walls. But when I used to work my trade I would have to handle that shit all the time. We would usually be handling the shit thermafiber. Itching for days! Way worse than fiberglass. Hate that crap!


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 1, 2020)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4640862


Bro I’ve been meaning to ask. How did that cake cut you guys rocked work out?


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 1, 2020)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4640862


That looks like a casting couch in the middle of a pot plantation.

... I'm in for a really good time.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 1, 2020)

This is a god awful time to wake up for no money.

I took a cutting of B2P1 for the Master Grower. Now I'm waiting on it being picked up.

Cutting the plant was no problem.

Waiting to give it away is making my brain squiggly.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 1, 2020)

Cutting is picked up and now mom is ringing. Time to get the day started.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 1, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh dude I hate that crap so bad. For insulation that is. Rockwool for growing has done me good over the years.
> I’ll use a mineral wool batt for some help with sound deadening is some of the interior walls. But when I used to work my trade I would have to handle that shit all the time. We would usually be handling the shit thermafiber. Itching for days! Way worse than fiberglass. Hate that crap!


A good trick someone taught me years ago, when working with fiberglass insulation, use baby powder on any exposed skin, e.g. face and arms, and it keeps the glass from sticking to your skin...It works...You might look like a crazy person while doing it, but it's worth it for no itch!!

I need to get my arse moving, re-mix some super soil that's been cooking in the sun for a month, and transplant a bunch of young ladies....I've been procrastinating all week!


----------



## raratt (Aug 1, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh dude I hate that crap so bad. For insulation that is. Rockwool for growing has done me good over the years.
> I’ll use a mineral wool batt for some help with sound deadening is some of the interior walls. But when I used to work my trade I would have to handle that shit all the time. We would usually be handling the shit thermafiber. Itching for days! Way worse than fiberglass. Hate that crap!


I've never used those, just regular fiberglass. I used to take some duct tape rolled sticky side out around my hand and patted my arms to get the fibers out of my skin.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 1, 2020)

Yup baby powder, tape and a ice cold shower.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 1, 2020)

When I was probably about 10 years old my step dad decided to insulate the 3 car garage ceiling. There was just a small cubby so I was elected to get up in that tight space and insert the bats. No one told me it was itchy stuff...I itched so bad when it was over! And I remember my mom had to throw away the clothes I was wearing because even after washing they still itched. 

Half way done with the transplanting...ugh, it's my least favorite part of growing, just because there's so much lifting and bending. Gotta say, this is my nicest looking super soil ever! Sooo black!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 1, 2020)

manfredo said:


> A good trick someone taught me years ago, when working with fiberglass insulation, use baby powder on any exposed skin, e.g. face and arms, and it keeps the glass from sticking to your skin...It works...You might look like a crazy person while doing it, but it's worth it for no itch!!
> 
> I need to get my arse moving, re-mix some super soil that's been cooking in the sun for a month, and transplant a bunch of young ladies....I've been procrastinating all week!





DarkWeb said:


> Yup baby powder, tape and a ice cold shower.


Oh yeah for sure. If I was to be insulating all day or for a while that’s what i’ve done and would do. But when we would need to fuck with the shit it would be cutting and shoving the shit overhead(usually) so we could continue framing. We weren't smart enough to Carry the powder everywhere with us around the job lol.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 1, 2020)

manfredo said:


> When I was probably about 10 years old my step dad decided to insulate the 3 car garage ceiling. There was just a small cubby so I was elected to get up in that tight space and insert the bats. No one told me it was itchy stuff...I itched so bad when it was over! And I remember my mom had to throw away the clothes I was wearing because even after washing they still itched.
> 
> Half way done with the transplanting...ugh, it's my least favorite part of growing, just because there's so much lifting and bending. Gotta say, this is my nicest looking super soil ever! Sooo black!!


PEEKSHURZ!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 1, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh yeah for sure. If I was to be insulating all day or for a while that’s what i’ve done and would do. But when we would need to fuck with the shit it would be cutting and shoving the shit overhead(usually) so we could continue framing. We weren't smart enough to Carry the powder everywhere with us around the job lol.


LOL more than once I had some funny looks on the job site......but by the end of it everyone would be doing it.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 1, 2020)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4640862


Nice lounge!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2020)

@sunni - where in the US?

When our youngest daughter turned 5 we rented a skating rink for the day. It was only $300!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2020)

@doublejj 
That shot reminds me of my dream place:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 1, 2020)

I just had to manage a 72 year old woman's hysteric crying breakdown with Valium.

It has to absolutely suck being trapped in your own body and not able to speak when your mind is still good.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 1, 2020)

Well,
I thought for sure i’d be done with the vapor barrier and be actually throwing in some floor joists today. Nope. Got all of the rimboard up needed to frame though. Gotta throw in them beams/girders and posts and will be ready to slap them TJI’s in there. Easy peasy stuff from here on out

mother fucking shit is bright as fuck. Omg


----------



## DCcan (Aug 1, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> mother fucking shit is bright as fuck. Omg


Like like a gypsum lake bed, cant survive without shades 
Amazing vista there!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Bro I’ve been meaning to ask. How did that cake cut you guys rocked work out?


just starting to flower....I will let you know. 
You're place is coming along nicely bro, you do good work.


----------



## raratt (Aug 1, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Well,
> I thought for sure i’d be done with the vapor barrier and be actually throwing in some floor joists today. Nope. Got all of the rimboard up needed to frame though. Gotta throw in them beams/girders and posts and will be ready to slap them TJI’s in there. Easy peasy stuff from here on out
> View attachment 4641599
> mother fucking shit is bright as fuck. Omg


I was thinking it would be dark colored, what do I know. We were insulating floor joists with foil backed insulation on the De Sable house, that was blinding also. Coming along bro.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> I was thinking it would be dark colored, what do I know. We were insulating floor joists with foil backed insulation on the De Sable house, that was blinding also. Coming along bro.


The pimp 12-20 mil is white


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 1, 2020)

I put some felt down before the 12 mil reinforced. It was black


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2020)

Is that the crawl space?


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 1, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Is that the crawl space?


Yes. Not into slab foundation. But i also had to build on some grade.
In a raised foundation you either leave it dirt and have shit loads of vents or cover it in a 6mil(minimum) vapor barrier and only need about 1/3 the vents. It really is just a better system. Not to mention when my ass needs to crawl back in there like it seems i’m always doing in my houses, It will be nice.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 1, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Yes. Not into slab foundation. But i also had to build on some grade.
> In a raised foundation you either leave it dirt and have shit loads of vents or cover it in a 6mil(minimum) vapor barrier and only need about 1/3 the vents. It really is just a better system. Not to mention when my ass needs to crawl back in there like it seems i’m always doing in my houses, It will be nice.


Rando questions since I haven't been following;

You're building a house?
Are you building an indoor garden area too?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Rando questions since I haven't been following;
> 
> You're building a house?
> Are you building an indoor garden area too?


can you just imagine what he could do on 700 acres?...


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 1, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Rando questions since I haven't been following;
> 
> You're building a house?
> Are you building an indoor garden area too?


Yeah. My house and whole community burned down Nov 8th 2018. The Camp Fire. In northern california.
I built a 2000 sqft shop last summer to facilitate my smoking needs lol. Time now to get out of living in a trailer.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 1, 2020)

Put a wall/floor stash box and hidden fire safe in while you have the opportunity.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 1, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Put a wall/floor stash box and hidden fire safe in while you have the opportunity.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 1, 2020)

Heck, while he's at it I hear pools are fun.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Aug 1, 2020)

sunni said:


> View attachment 4640806


Those are freakin SWEET!


----------



## raratt (Aug 1, 2020)

I'm on a roll, accomplished zero again today, at least I am consistent. I'll see how the back is tomorrow and at least get the last light put in the kitchen ceiling. Buds and suds in progress, BLT's for dinner, because I have tomatoes for days.


----------



## Growoolit (Aug 1, 2020)

Growoolit said:


> Today I plan to install a SCROG net (chicken wire and bungee cords) in my 5 x 5 tent. First SCROG.


I got 2 long phone calls during the install, so I quit halfway through. All hanging clear, but not low in the canopy, (*edit) so not yet a trellis. Hopefully finish today. Procrastination is the partner of disaster.

To ensure no buds are damaged, I'll eventually clean up all the growth under the trellis, so it's not possible to have canopy envelop the wire.


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 1, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Well,
> I thought for sure i’d be done with the vapor barrier and be actually throwing in some floor joists today. Nope. Got all of the rimboard up needed to frame though. Gotta throw in them beams/girders and posts and will be ready to slap them TJI’s in there. Easy peasy stuff from here on out
> View attachment 4641599
> mother fucking shit is bright as fuck. Omg


I am trying to understand the logic of something. Why would they reqire insulation on the concrete there. It seems you are building a ground level that would have very good thermal properties (i.e. stay cool and help keep house cool)?


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 1, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Yes. Not into slab foundation. But i also had to build on some grade.
> In a raised foundation you either leave it dirt and have shit loads of vents or cover it in a 6mil(minimum) vapor barrier and only need about 1/3 the vents. It really is just a better system. Not to mention when my ass needs to crawl back in there like it seems i’m always doing in my houses, It will be nice.


Thisclears up the floor plan confusion but still curious why to insulate are you in heat deficit more than 6mo/yr?


----------



## DCcan (Aug 1, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> I am trying to understand the logic of something. Why would they reqire insulation on the concrete there. It seems you are building a ground level that would have very good thermal properties (i.e. stay cool and help keep house cool)?


Keeps condensation from forming I think, from temp differentials.

I was in trim prison all morning, then finished up the poppy seeds. Couple heads are still drying
Time for a beer & kief joint before I fall down. Later, all.


----------



## raratt (Aug 1, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Thisclears up the floor plan confusion but still curious why to insulate are you in heat deficit more than 6mo/yr?


Not trying to hijack, however it is a raised floor that is being insulated. There are vents to keep the air circulating under the floor to prevent condensation so it ends up being the same as the outdoor temp, hot floor in summer, "cold" in winter.


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> Not trying to hijack, however it is a raised floor that is being insulated. There are vents to keep the air circulating under the floor to prevent condensation so it ends up being the same as the outdoor temp, hot floor in summer, "cold" in winter.



Cant wait till you guys get my pad set there on standing stoned ranch. Oh, what? You alread got someone to stand around and tell people what needs to be done?



Hmmmmppf


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 1, 2020)

Mom is finally in bed and it's time for me to get medicated.

Will today be a one hoot day?

Could it be a two hoot day?

Fuck no! Today is a "smoke until I forget my name" type day.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Aug 1, 2020)

4 wheeled into a deep, high backcountry lake. We didn’t like the geography on our side of the lake so we took our gear by raft to a rocky, cliffy area with a beach.

at about 1030 when the shrooms were really kicking we took a moonlight raft ride and I stood in the front playing soulful, tasty licks on the guitar while singing stuff like, “come on baby girl, lemme chew on the clit, I’m gonna lube up the mallard, put it right where you shit, baaaaaabayyyyyyy, oooooooh yeah girlllllllll”

there were a few other people camping in spots along the lake and I heard some lady go, “what the fuck IS that? Do you hear that? Where is it coming from?”

success.


----------



## raratt (Aug 1, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4641822View attachment 4641823View attachment 4641824View attachment 4641825View attachment 4641826
> 4 wheeled into a deep, high backcountry lake. We didn’t like the geography on our side of the lake so we took our gear by raft to a rocky, cliffy area with a beach.
> 
> at about 1030 when the shrooms were really kicking we took a moonlight raft ride and I stood in the front playing soulful, tasty licks on the guitar while singing stuff like, “come on baby girl, lemme chew on the clit, I’m gonna lube up the mallard, put it right where you shit, baaaaaabayyyyyyy, oooooooh yeah girlllllllll”
> ...


What, no troot? it's amazing how far a conversation travels over water, you hear some interesting things.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> View attachment 4641779
> Cant wait till you guys get my pad set there on standing stoned ranch. Oh, what? You alread got someone to stand around and tell people what needs to be done?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> What, no troot? it's amazing how far a conversation travels over water, you hear some interesting things.


He greased his duck


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Aug 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> What, no troot? it's amazing how far a conversation travels over water, you hear some interesting things.


We got fish but they were small. Mostly brookies and a few lahontan cutthroats in the 6-8" range. nothing to write home about.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 1, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> He greased his duck
> 
> View attachment 4641836


That poor duck......


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Aug 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> What, no troot? it's amazing how far a conversation travels over water, you hear some interesting things.


I also couldn't believe there were people there. Place is very off the beaten path. All of the Bay Area and valley cities are shut down again. So all of the cityfolk are coming into the mountains. Awesome. I may or may not have to a few people, "go back to the valley, kook!"  (I usually try to be patient with out of towners but because of this Covid thing, many visitors are being extremely disrespectful ABOUT EVERYTHING)


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 1, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> That poor duck......


Nah he probably used organic sporkfat


----------



## Bareback (Aug 1, 2020)

I picked, processed and canned 80 ears of corn. Not the most exciting day but pretty damn productive.
Also went shopping for my wine making experiment, I now have everything to make it but nothing to bottle with yet. Thanks again to @Singlemalt and @DarkWeb for some valuable information....... botulism be damned.....lol.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Aug 1, 2020)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 4641867
> I picked, processed and canned 80 ears of corn. Not the most exciting day but pretty damn productive.
> Also went shopping for my wine making experiment, I now have everything to make it but nothing to bottle with yet. Thanks again to @Singlemalt and @DarkWeb for some valuable information....... botulism be damned.....lol.


I don’t know, bro. Corn is pretty damn exciting to me. I dig it.


----------



## raratt (Aug 1, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I don’t know, bro. Corn is pretty damn exciting to me. I dig it.


----------



## raratt (Aug 1, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I also couldn't believe there were people there. Place is very off the beaten path. All of the Bay Area and valley cities are shut down again. So all of the cityfolk are coming into the mountains. Awesome. I may or may not have to a few people, "go back to the valley, kook!"  (I usually try to be patient with out of towners but because of this Covid thing, many visitors are being extremely disrespectful ABOUT EVERYTHING)


Damn flatlanders...


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 1, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I also couldn't believe there were people there. Place is very off the beaten path. All of the Bay Area and valley cities are shut down again. So all of the cityfolk are coming into the mountains. Awesome. I may or may not have to a few people, "go back to the valley, kook!"  (I usually try to be patient with out of towners but because of this Covid thing, many visitors are being extremely disrespectful ABOUT EVERYTHING)


Kill them
Lake Tahoe chainsaw massacre


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 1, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Well,
> I thought for sure i’d be done with the vapor barrier and be actually throwing in some floor joists today. Nope. Got all of the rimboard up needed to frame though. Gotta throw in them beams/girders and posts and will be ready to slap them TJI’s in there. Easy peasy stuff from here on out
> View attachment 4641599
> mother fucking shit is bright as fuck. Omg


Holy shit that looks great! 

I feel like an underachiever...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 1, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Holy shit that looks great!
> 
> I feel like an underachiever...


Between him and tangie I alternate between lazy and inept.

(edited to be english -- long day)


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Aug 1, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Between him and tangie I alternate between lazy and inept.
> 
> (edited to be english -- long day)


Seriously. Aero is just like “welp, guess I’ll just build A FUCKING HOUSE real quick.”

while I’m over here so stoked on myself cause I hard wired a ceiling fan in without dying.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 1, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Seriously. Aero is just like “welp, guess I’ll just build A FUCKING HOUSE real quick.”
> 
> while I’m over here so stoked on myself cause I hard wired a ceiling fan in without dying.


and let's not forget the grow stadium....... I still want to run around in his drywall stilts and eat your trout. I know you eschew trout..........I shake my head at you and your Zodiac LOL

PS have you noticed Wedding Cake is VERY N sensitive?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 1, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> and let's not forget the grow stadium....... I still want to run around in his drywall stilts and eat your trout. I know you eschew trout..........I shake my head at you and your Zodiac LOL
> 
> PS have you noticed Wedding Cake is VERY N sensitive?


lol “esCHEW”


----------



## sarahJane211 (Aug 1, 2020)

Agreed to buy a m/c, Honda CB300F ......... mid life crisis time at 64.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 1, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> Agreed to buy a m/c, Honda CB300F ......... mid life crisis time at 64.
> View attachment 4641912


oo oh oo


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 1, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> oo oh oo
> View attachment 4641914


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 1, 2020)

We got the birthday munchies and took taco hell to the beach. With the dog of course.
What are the heavenly objects by the moon tonight?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 2, 2020)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 4641867
> I picked, processed and canned 80 ears of corn. Not the most exciting day but pretty damn productive.
> Also went shopping for my wine making experiment, I now have everything to make it but nothing to bottle with yet. Thanks again to @Singlemalt and @DarkWeb for some valuable information....... botulism be damned.....lol.


Nice! We did 5# of dilly beans and 100 meatballs....well 95


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 2, 2020)

Wtf!! Why am I awake at 4 am. ???


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 2, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Wtf!! Why am I awake at 4 am. ???


Oh at least I get to kick the hooker and her Jon out of the parking strip next to our house!


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 2, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Wtf!! Why am I awake at 4 am. ???


My dog woke you up too?


----------



## manfredo (Aug 2, 2020)

I have been waking up in the middle of the night, vaping, and then passing back out....like all week, oddly. 

Just vaping/working up at appetite for some Sunday morning blueberry pancakes...oh yeah!!

@tyler.durden wow I think I have the cloning with pool shock down (thanks to you)! My latest batch of 15 clones I started this past Monday, thinking next Friday they'd be ready for the nutriculture....took a peak yesterday and I have 100% roots already, in just 5 days! Amazing!! That's gotta be a record for me! It was a little warmer than usual, and the cloner was running 80degrees F much of the time. I'm thrilled!!

Which reminds me, I am going to build a chiller for my 100 liter aero setup using a mini refridge, with 100' of coiled line inside for the water to pass through. Just need a control for the pump...something like this....Anyone done it? I had a small aquarium chiller but it was too small really, and i fried it!






Amazon.com: Inkbird ITC-308S Aquarium Heating and Cooling Dual Stage Temperature Controller Freshwater Saltwater Aquarium Tropical Fish Ornamental Shrimp : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com: Inkbird ITC-308S Aquarium Heating and Cooling Dual Stage Temperature Controller Freshwater Saltwater Aquarium Tropical Fish Ornamental Shrimp : Pet Supplies



www.amazon.com


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I have been waking up in the middle of the night, vaping, and then passing back out....like all week, oddly.
> 
> Just vaping/working up at appetite for some Sunday morning blueberry pancakes...oh yeah!!
> 
> ...


Great idea about the chiller and @tyler.durden is a god ;D


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> We got the birthday munchies and took taco hell to the beach. With the dog of course.
> What are the heavenly objects by the moon tonight?


The Moon was escorted yesterday by Jupiter on the right and Saturn on the left. Pluto is also in the field, but too faint for my telescope.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 2, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Which reminds me, I am going to build a chiller for my 100 liter aero setup using a mini refridge, with 100' of coiled line inside for the water to pass through. Just need a control for the pump...something like this....Anyone done it? I had a small aquarium chiller but it was too small really, and i fried it!


Looking at some of these also.
This one has 2 separate probes that can be programmed separately, heat or cool or both.
Inkbird can only do 1heat/ 2cool but has pump delay for AC/etc.
Both are 10 amp,
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0811KPFVN/?coliid=I3SCOKBM4ZAQLA&colid=2NMXDG6DUE4VL&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

This WILLHI WH-1803C is a nice unit for keeping something an exact temp , compensating for thermal lag automatically.
It's an actual PID Digital Temperature Controller, but Heating only at 5A.
Nice for sous vide, seed mats but not a big power draw like an exhaust fan.
https://www.amazon.com/WILLHI-Temperature-Controller-Thermostat-Fermentation/dp/B07MCH4S73/ref=sr_1_7?dchild=1&keywords=WILLHI&qid=1596378875&sr=8-7

I got one of these Digiten units because it has a waterproof stainless probe, which the inkbird does not unless you get the "S" unit with the shorter crappy plastic detachable probe.
The Digiten has a standard probe you can replace with other mfgr, inkbird says *no!*
I think you can get an even longer stainless probe direct from Digiten.
https://www.amazon.com/DIGITEN-Thermostat-Pre-Wired-Temperature-Controller/dp/B071SDVLBG/ref=sr_1_8?dchild=1&keywords=DIGITEN&qid=1596379467&sr=8-8


----------



## Mohican (Aug 2, 2020)

After I read Bobby's exploits, I was reminded of a trip to Cabo.

I took my daughter's left hand nylon stringed 3/4 guitar with us on our trip to Cabo. She was more interested in getting booty shorts from the nearby strip club than playing guitar.

When we arrived we found this great hangout on the beach called "The Office." We walked across the beach and played in the ocean and got tequila from the office. Occasionally the vendors on the beach wearing 20 sombreros and carrying blankets would try to sell us hats or blankets or jewelry or cocaine.

One morning the staff at the resort start running around and collecting all of the furniture and plants outside. I asked them what was up and of course they replied "nothing," which made me even more curious. Finally I was able to get Mexican CNN and see that a hurricane was headed for the tip of Baja. Oh good!

The next day I got up early and drove up to Zippers. It was 15 to 20 feet and perfect shape.

That night we all went to the office (which now was next to the ocean) and drank 1800 then walked down what remained of the beach.

When we got back, they all went to bed and I hung out on the balcony playing guitar in the tropical storm gale and singing at the top of my lungs. It was great because nobody could hear me. I really let it all pour out. It was a magic moment. Then I glance up along the building, and there is the most beautiful woman standing on her balcony with her jet black hair blowing back and her bronze body glowing in the night.

Venus and Mars were around the moon that night.

Cheers,
Mo

Edit - Bobby's exploits


----------



## DCcan (Aug 2, 2020)

Restocked my joint jar, that was way down. Thats got 55 ,
Got it back up to 205 pre rolls in stock, plus 16 kief joints for the permanent collection.
I'm not putting em in with the others and playing roulette anymore...forgot what state I was in and how I got there when I smoked a kief joint for lunch. oops... Pint of coffee to offset it just made me talk waay too much.


Now i'm hungry, made some Jalepeno peanut satay
God, thats fuckin good


----------



## lokie (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## manfredo (Aug 2, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Looking at some of these also.
> This one has 2 separate probes that can be programmed separately, heat or cool or both.
> Inkbird can only do 1heat/ 2cool but has pump delay for AC/etc.
> Both are 10 amp,
> ...


Thanks for the ideas/input!! Decisions, decisions! The reviews are a little sketchy on all these Chinese controls, but it's got to be better than freezing gallon water jugs to keep the res cool like my last grow. I think the mini fridge setup will work well!!
Going to go dust off the nutriculture and replace some nozzles, maybe get it set up.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 2, 2020)

Anyone do any buying and selling of domain names?


----------



## DCcan (Aug 2, 2020)

These are Digiten Single Stage controllers, but rated at 15 amps.
They can cool or heat, but only 1 outlet with high wattage, not many others with 15A, another good unit.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07BFR1Z4B/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


manfredo said:


> Thanks for the ideas/input!! Decisions, decisions! The reviews are a little sketchy on all these Chinese controls, but it's got to be better than freezing gallon water jugs to keep the res cool like my last grow. I think the mini fridge setup will work well!!


I did the same thing, looking for a controller with flexibility for other projects, non proprietary parts, pre wired cause I don't need a hobby, got one.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 2, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Anyone do any buying and selling of domain names?


Not in this century. Used to have to gobble up all the mis spells and similars and transfer them to my idiot friends.
You had to type "www " back then, it was like rotary phones and operators in the old days.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 2, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Not in this century. Used to have to gobble up all the mis spells and similars and transfer them to my idiot friends.
> You had to type "www " back then, it was like rotary phones and operators in the old days.


I just am sitting down and realizing I still have a lot from early 2000's


----------



## DCcan (Aug 2, 2020)

I lost 20 because I was stoned and drinking rum and decided "_somethingsomething_" was an awesome new password.
No more password changes after sundown was a new commandment.
Got my own commandments, much better way to do it.
1) Don't fuck with me.
2) What, who, me? Nope, can't recall.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 2, 2020)

sedo.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 2, 2020)

Mohican said:


> sedo.com


Thanks bud! Haven't done this in a while.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 2, 2020)

Damn it!....i just saw there is now a pending offer on Standing Stoned Ranch....  We may have to relocate to @Aeroknow place...


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Aug 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> and let's not forget the grow stadium....... I still want to run around in his drywall stilts and eat your trout. I know you eschew trout..........I shake my head at you and your Zodiac LOL
> 
> PS have you noticed Wedding Cake is VERY N sensitive?


Indeed. She don’t like a lot


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Indeed. She don’t like a lot


She's sharing a table with everyone else so I'll just give her water several times. I have clones of her that should be rooting in the next week to run for a selfing table. I'll mix it a lot lighter.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 2, 2020)

30 miles on the bicycles with the wife followed up by a tasty sandwich. Then what?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The Moon was escorted yesterday by Jupiter on the right and Saturn on the left. Pluto is also in the field, but too faint for my telescope.


I tried to get a little something on my phone, this was about as good as it got 



SH420


----------



## raratt (Aug 2, 2020)

Last light is tacked into the ceiling, found a couple wires I have no idea why they ran them where they did. I did NOT find them with the sabre saw at least, missed them by a couple inches. I think they are 220 lines running to the dryer and AC. I installed one of the lights permanently that is adjusted to the color we want. The middle one is where the switch feed goes in and the other 2 have to be wired to that one. There are push on Wago connectors in there, but not enough slots to put all the wires into so I have to cut them off and use wire nuts, not enough room for both of them.
I'll finish up the wiring and light temp adjustments tomorrow.
Bacon cheeseburgers for dinner, buds and suds in a moment.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Aug 2, 2020)

sunni said:


> with the exception of 3 pieces i sold out of everything in under 30 minutes from my jewlery sale tonight.
> got my roller skates
> andmy green card was approved after5 years
> 
> good day


You got any fancy cock rings?


----------



## lokie (Aug 2, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> You got any fancy cock rings?


Perhaps one of these would fit your "fancy".


----------



## Bareback (Aug 2, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice! We did 5# of dilly beans and 100 meatballs....well 95
> 
> View attachment 4641968
> View attachment 4641969


I picked 30# of muscadine this morning and processed to prepare my first must . Tomorrow comes the yeast and...... well we’ll see how it goes. I know one thing if I’m gonna do it again I’ll be getting one of those crushers.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 2, 2020)

I saw you brother


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2020)

Last night in the hot gale (90 degrees at 1am) a fence panel blew out. I was out there at sunup driving nails and screws into whatever purchase I could find in the spongy ancient wood of the fence. I went to open the gate from the outside, have to reach over the top to get the latch, and felt a little sting.

I walked through the house to inspect the inside of the fence and found this nest. Much death spraying ensued. Good fucking morning RIU.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2020)

The good news is very little pain or swelling. I took a Benadryl on general principle. I think I only got very lightly tagged. So that goes in the “lucky” column.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The good news is very little pain or swelling. I took a Benadryl on general principle. I think I only got very lightly tagged. So that goes in the “lucky” column.


A polite wasp......damn that is lucky.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2020)

Bareback said:


> A polite wasp......damn that is lucky.


I think it was this guy. Cheerio, old boy and sorry about the genocide.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 3, 2020)

See he was just being nice and you wiped out his whole family....


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> See he was just being nice and you wiped out his whole family....


I’m guilty of insect profiling. Last such wasps’ nest I found, the sentries had an attitude of “mess with me, you mess with the whole trailer park”. So I killed them all. 
(checking for feeling of guilt)
nope.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’m guilty of insect profiling. Last such wasps’ nest I found, the sentries had an attitude of “mess with me, you mess with the whole trailer park”. So I killed them all.
> (checking for feeling of guilt)
> nope.


His cuz is a murder hornet........watch your back!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 3, 2020)

We strike at sun up!


----------



## manfredo (Aug 3, 2020)

The building of the chiller begins. I ordered a controller and that will be here tomorrow. I have a roll of 3/8" soft copper that I am going to use for the coil...Should work better than the plastic / PVC I originally envisioned...won't kink and will stay colder longer. I read submersing the coil in water is even better. Plus I already have it on hand!! I just checked my pump to make sure it could push water through the coil. No problem there. The hardest part is going to be coiling the copper small enough to fit in the fridge. 

And the aero is ready for set up...I had to replace some nozzles, but that's done. About ready to fill and the clones are hungry for some food!

And I have a couple girls bothering me to rent them my empty apartment...but I don't have a good feeling about it. Just a little too anxious.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 3, 2020)

manfredo said:


> The building of the chiller begins. I ordered a controller and that will be here tomorrow. I have a roll of 3/8" soft copper that I am going to use for the coil...Should work better than the plastic / PVC I originally envisioned...won't kink and will stay colder longer. I read submersing the coil in water is even better. Plus I already have it on hand!! I just checked my pump to make sure it could push water through the coil. No problem there. The hardest part is going to be coiling the copper small enough to fit in the fridge.
> 
> And the aero is ready for set up...I had to replace some nozzles, but that's done. About ready to fill and the clones are hungry for some food!
> 
> And I have a couple girls bothering me to rent them my empty apartment...but I don't have a good feeling about it. Just a little too anxious.


Google "build a wort chiller coil" I put a valve on the end of mine....it holds the water back a bit and allows it to exchange heat better. I was able to cool the wort faster with a valve. I'm sure it will help with chilling it the same.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 3, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Google "build a wort chiller coil" I put a valve on the end of mine....it holds the water back a bit and allows it to exchange heat better. I was able to cool the wort faster with a valve. I'm sure it will help with chilling it the same.


I was thinking a valve might be a good idea! I'll add one. This soft copper I have is some older thick walled stuff....Heading out now to attempt and coil it around a 5g bucket. I think there's 40-50' of the stuff. And it's free!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I was thinking a valve might be a good idea! I'll add one. This soft copper I have is some older thick walled stuff....Heading out now to attempt and coil it around a 5g bucket. I think there's 40-50' of the stuff. And it's free!!!


Trick I learned: fill the tubing with table salt. It reduces the collapse of the tubing’s volume. Water under pressure gets the salt out.

~edit~ I wager you’ll need a stiffer mandrel. If that bucket is all you have, fill it with gravel to keep it also from going out of round. Bonus: gravity will do most of the work holding the bucket still while you wrangle the tubing.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 3, 2020)

I developed a leak last winter and decided to cover it with flame-proof Metal.

First step done.

Think they'll notice the plants?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2020)

manfredo said:


> The building of the chiller begins. I ordered a controller and that will be here tomorrow. I have a roll of 3/8" soft copper that I am going to use for the coil...Should work better than the plastic / PVC I originally envisioned...won't kink and will stay colder longer. I read submersing the coil in water is even better. Plus I already have it on hand!! I just checked my pump to make sure it could push water through the coil. No problem there. The hardest part is going to be coiling the copper small enough to fit in the fridge.
> 
> And the aero is ready for set up...I had to replace some nozzles, but that's done. About ready to fill and the clones are hungry for some food!
> 
> And I have a couple girls bothering me to rent them my empty apartment...but I don't have a good feeling about it. Just a little too anxious.


Always listen to that voice.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> I developed a leak last winter and decided to cover it with flame-proof Metal.
> 
> First step done.
> 
> ...


Hang some tomatoes off them, you're welcome


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2020)

Did someone say tomatoes?


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 3, 2020)

Got a dope sticker in the mail today


----------



## DCcan (Aug 3, 2020)

Every day, a decision



Found 1/4 gm hash today in my car, must of hid it there camping last year.
Next had to find a lunch spot and do up a soda can pipe.

The air pressure building up in front of Tropical Storm Isaias is already building hundreds of miles north.
You can see the upper layers already start banding the clouds.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Every day, a decision
> 
> View attachment 4643391
> 
> ...


What water is that?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Every day, a decision
> 
> View attachment 4643391
> 
> ...


yeah heading that direction....

you know you really gotta watch those tomatoes from space when they kick in they kick in.........


----------



## sunni (Aug 3, 2020)

buying my first home. 
also went skating today ivebeen able to do some minor jumps (little bunny jumps) and leg lift 
and doing well, really enjoying it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 3, 2020)

sunni said:


> buying my first home.
> also went skating today ivebeen able to do some minor jumps (little bunny jumps) and leg lift
> and doing well, really enjoying it.


Are you buying in your current location or somewhere else?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 3, 2020)

sunni said:


> buying my first home.
> also went skating today ivebeen able to do some minor jumps (little bunny jumps) and leg lift
> and doing well, really enjoying it.


Hell yeah congrats on the house!


----------



## DCcan (Aug 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> What water is that?


maplink below
Wentworth Lake NH


----------



## sunni (Aug 3, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Are you buying in your current location or somewhere else?


Current I’ll rent it to CG peeps


----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2020)

DCcan said:


> maplink below
> Wentworth Lake NH


I went to Nashua for work once, drove up from Logan Int., nice enough area, in the summer.


----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2020)

Kitchen lights are finished other than the dimmer switch, that shouldn't take more than a couple minutes to install. Now for the fun of patching, cleaning, and painting the ceiling.
Tri tip and corn on the cob on the Q for dinner, buds and suds in progress.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 3, 2020)

the crew was on a well earned day off today so I decided to take the opportunity to check out their work. Due to the bigger outdoor garden this season I brought in another 2500gl water tank and the boys plumbed it together with the other one. 5000gl on tap. They bought a big tarp to put over the tanks for shade and i just noticed how they keep it on the air, more than one use for a beer bottle.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 3, 2020)

I will have to check their expense account closer, I don't recall seeing a PO for a Hammock and chair.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Aug 3, 2020)

Made some feedback footage and combined with some audio I made. Losing hours over here... Get so into watching the light show that I forget to take a hit.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 3, 2020)

the trees are starting to look like trees....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## doublejj (Aug 3, 2020)

sunni said:


> buying my first home.
> also went skating today ivebeen able to do some minor jumps (little bunny jumps) and leg lift
> and doing well, really enjoying it.


congratulations!....on all accounts


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 3, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I picked 30# of muscadine this morning and processed to prepare my first must . Tomorrow comes the yeast and...... well we’ll see how it goes. I know one thing if I’m gonna do it again I’ll be getting one of those crushers.


So muscadine is done juice only? Not whole fruit?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2020)

DCcan said:


> maplink below
> Wentworth Lake NH


Very cool! Thanks


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> So muscadine is done juice only? Not whole fruit?


My mind insists that the word after muscadine is “hydrochloride”.


----------



## Growoolit (Aug 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> My mind insists that the word after muscadine is “hydrochloride”.


...or Tartrate.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> My mind insists that the word after muscadine is “hydrochloride”.


Watch out for bats.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 3, 2020)

Fooking sheet I've been on the phone with godaddy all fooking day I need a smooke!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2020)

Growoolit said:


> ...or Tartrate.


A fellow I once knew professionally did published work on psychedelics, both the indoles and the phenethylamines. He regaled me with tales of testing them. 
He liked to sing a ditty,
“The more ‘e ate,
the maleate,
the more ‘e ate,
the maleate ...”

I exploited this connection to get a copy of PiHKAL with a personalized inscription from Sasha Shulgin and his wife Ann.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Watch out for bats.....


I live in bat country.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Watch out for bats.....


Come down here I will show you a full cave of bat, they even show up on radar..

On a side note I still can't get bat guano wtf


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Come down here I will show you a full cave of bat, they even show up on radar..
> 
> On a side note I still can't get bat guano wtf


Don’t get Cobat-19

~edit~ Maybe 16 years ago I found myself in Austin with wife and kids. We hung out on that bridge and saw the million-bat swarm fly off to eat fifty million bugs.


----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Don’t get Cobat-19
> 
> ~edit~ Maybe 16 years ago I found myself in Austin with wife and kids. We hung out on that bridge and saw the million-bat swarm fly off to eat fifty million bugs.


I contemplated making a bat box for the yard, but I'm sure the damn wasps would take it over before the bats moved in.


----------



## Growoolit (Aug 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> I contemplated making a bat box for the yard, but I'm sure the damn wasps would take it over before the bats moved in.


Bat/Wasp battle.
At my place we only get flying foxes, not real bats.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> Kitchen lights are finished other than the dimmer switch, that shouldn't take more than a couple minutes to install. Now for the fun of patching, cleaning, and painting the ceiling.
> Tri tip and corn on the cob on the Q for dinner, buds and suds in progress.


I'll see your kitchen lights and raise you a thermal sensor

@Laughing Grass inside of an iMac


----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'll see your kitchen lights and raise you a thermal sensor
> View attachment 4643783
> @Laughing Grass inside of an iMac


Easy peasy, no ladder required.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> Easy peasy, no ladder required.


Yes there was. I'm short and working on the kitchen counter behind the tipped out screen I had to get up on a step stool to get all the cables reconnected!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 3, 2020)

sunni said:


> buying my first home.
> also went skating today ivebeen able to do some minor jumps (little bunny jumps) and leg lift
> and doing well, really enjoying it.


Congratulations. Buying houses must be in the air these days.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> I contemplated making a bat box for the yard, but I'm sure the damn wasps would take it over before the bats moved in.


The paper wasps can be found to be in noncompliance


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2020)

Growoolit said:


> Bat/Wasp battle.
> At my place we only get flying foxes, not real bats.


Flying foxes need sugar daddies. Let’s make magic happen.


----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Flying foxes need sugar daddies. Let’s make magic happen.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Don’t get Cobat-19
> 
> ~edit~ Maybe 16 years ago I found myself in Austin with wife and kids. We hung out on that bridge and saw the million-bat swarm fly off to eat fifty million bugs.


That's cool, wish I could spelunking inside that cave and get fresh stuff.

I have seen that bridge and it's fun, try the cave...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2020)

Growoolit said:


> Bat/Wasp battle.
> At my place we only get flying foxes, not real bats.


Maybe you needa penis or 2....or 3...heck who knows


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2020)

raratt said:


>


First movie I owned on VHS.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> That's cool, wish I could spelunking inside that cave and get fresh stuff.
> 
> I have seen that bridge and it's fun, try the cave...


New avi!!


----------



## sarahJane211 (Aug 4, 2020)

Went to buy my new m/c ..... idiot selling it didn't answer the phone ...... so on to the next seller.
Ended up with a red one (when I was originally supposed to buy a black one).
Then had to drive home through torrential rain and flooded roads when I hadn't driven a real m/c for 10 years.
Got a years tax $3, a years insurance $22, and $15 to the transport office to register it in my woman's name.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 4, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> Went to buy my new m/c ..... idiot selling it didn't answer the phone ...... so on to the next seller.
> Ended up with a red one (when I was originally supposed to buy a black one).
> Then had to drive home through torrential rain and flooded roads when I hadn't driven a real m/c for 10 years.
> Got a years tax $3, a years insurance $22, and $15 to the transport office to register it in my woman's name.View attachment 4643981


Beautiful, and the red is better !!


----------



## sunni (Aug 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> First movie I owned on VHS.


my fav movie i have the hat


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'll see your kitchen lights and raise you a thermal sensor
> View attachment 4643783
> @Laughing Grass inside of an iMac


Wish their laptops had that much room to work. 

I woke up with cold symptoms today, runny nose and a bit of chest congestion, I felt a little off last night.  No sore throat, fever or cough though. I hope this passes quickly.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 4, 2020)

Got my chiller built. The first compact refridge didn't fare so well....I hit a freon line drilling through the sidewall. Who woulda thought!! Luckily I had another one on hand, and got it complete, with 50' of copper line coiled inside...Flushed it with bleach last night and I just plugged it in this a morning to get cold. I need to go grab some flexible line to connect to the nutriculture, which is also up and running and the clones are in it. I'll post a pic once the controller gets here and it's all set up. It was midnight by the time I was done last night. Fingers crossed it works!!


----------



## Medskunk (Aug 4, 2020)

Convinced the landlord for an a/c after years


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Got my chiller built. The first compact refridge didn't fare so well....I hit a freon line drilling through the sidewall. Who woulda thought!! Luckily I had another one on hand, and got it complete, with 50' of copper line coiled inside...Flushed it with bleach last night and I just plugged it in this a morning to get cold. I need to go grab some flexible line to connect to the nutriculture, which is also up and running and the clones are in it. I'll post a pic once the controller gets here and it's all set up. It was midnight by the time I was done last night. Fingers crossed it works!!


Guess you never built a kegorator before....lol


----------



## DCcan (Aug 4, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Beautiful, and the red is better !!


Black motorcycles look nice, but brutal to ride in the summer sun. Every friggin part of them is 140f sitting still


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 4, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Beautiful, and the red is better !!


Careful. Ticket me red! I've owned on red car, never again!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> New avi!!


like?

or 

to much?

MrsBudmantx sent it to me


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> like?
> 
> or
> 
> ...


What are space tomatoes? I tried googling it but got articles about nasa trying to grow in space


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> like?
> 
> or
> 
> ...


I like! I mean, you’re the space tomato guy in these parts.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> What are space tomatoes? I tried googling it but got articles about nasa trying to grow in space


The plant that unites us.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2020)

hey @cannabineer remember that bat cave I told you about....here...


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 4, 2020)

Who would have known milk and water would work so well at preventing powdery mildew on cucumbers and squash.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 4, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> hey @cannabineer remember that bat cave I told you about....here...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2020)

doublejj said:


>


yeah, 250k of them....

think the overpass in Austin has around 2m there...the cave one they say about a million plus come out at one time in a tornado effect, and you can also see them on radar during the news, but the total colony is close to 20 to 30mil in the cave.......according to some reports....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Bareback (Aug 4, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> So muscadine is done juice only? Not whole fruit?


Idk it’s my first time. But I’ve watched about 20 hours of yt and it seems to be all over the place with technique, however my wine equipment supplier printed me some instructions , so I’m going to use those because I can call them anytime to get advice .


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Idk it’s my first time. But I’ve watched about 20 hours of yt and it seems to be all over the place with technique, however my wine equipment supplier printed me some instructions , so I’m going to use those because I can call them anytime to get advice .


Good call and more disciplined than I would have been


----------



## Bareback (Aug 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Good call and more disciplined than I would have been


I’ll give this a try and when I have a better understanding of what’s going on with each part of the process . Then I will consider other techniques but for now I need to just follow the instructions to see if I can repeat the results others have gotten. I’ve been adventurous in trying new things this year, with the whole covid thing I figure if not now then maybe never.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wish their laptops had that much room to work.
> 
> I woke up with cold symptoms today, runny nose and a bit of chest congestion, I felt a little off last night.  No sore throat, fever or cough though. I hope this passes quickly.


Yeah I think I need to update my macbook pro's hard drive to an SSD.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I’ll give this a try and when I have a better understanding of what’s going on with each part of the process . Then I will consider other techniques but for now I need to just follow the instructions to see if I can repeat the results others have gotten. I’ve been adventurous in trying new things this year, with the whole covid thing I figure if not now then maybe never.


You'd get a kick out of my neighbor. Old timer...I think finally slowing down. He was probably one badass mf'er! LOL 
So he's got this shed.....about 15' x 20'. I asked him once why he had a motor on the side with a hydraulic pump attached.....he smiled and opend the door. It's his "apple shack"! Wash station, conveyor up to a macerator, that drops down on a trough, then under a fruit press. Apples only touch stainless or maple wood......haha pretty slick! I missed the actual pressing day, since I was out of town. But I did about 30 gal of hard cyder and apple wine from that press that year with him and another guy a few years back...one had the trees, he had the press and I fermented, we all split it....think I still have a few bottles of wine


----------



## raratt (Aug 4, 2020)

I talked myself out of grocery shopping, nap time.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 4, 2020)

Saw a pheasant, he lives in the brush by a factory parking lot for 4-5 years now. 
He came out for a handout,begged for a bit then melted back in. 

Really sweet bird, 99% of those releases never make it one winter much less thru hawk migrations


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 4, 2020)

I had a Silver Fox greet me at the shop this morning.
Man, was it fast! (blow it up & look behind the van to the left).



It looks pretty scrawny but that's his/her summer coat.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I had a Silver Fox greet me at the shop this morning.
> Man, was it fast! (blow it up & look behind the van to the left).
> 
> View attachment 4644646
> ...


Foxes are special. I was at a wake For a loved one last fall, took a moment to step out by myself, and was greeted by a Fox just sitting in the driveway. First time in 36 years I’d seen a fox in the area. Maybe it was the spirit of the person who had passed


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 4, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah, 250k of them....
> 
> think the overpass in Austin has around 2m there...the cave one they say about a million plus come out at one time in a tornado effect, and you can also see them on radar during the news, but the total colony is close to 20 to 30mil in the cave.......according to some reports....


Hopefully there is no such thing as Texas style batsoup


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2020)

Was one of those "groundhog days" but I did make some good spaghetti. Hot pan, olive oil, garlic, 2 cans of chopped clams, little white wine, also a little crumbles of crispy bacon, some fresh and dried basil. Oh and a few drops of lemon juice. Not to bad. And a fresh caprese salad.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 4, 2020)

You sound like Thurston Howell III when you say *caprese  *


----------



## raratt (Aug 4, 2020)

Installed the dimmer switch for the lights, spent more time trying to find the breaker than changing out the switch. They used the push in connectors on the back of the switch so I had to cut them and bend them for the new switch or I would have changed it hot. There are 3 breakers that handle different parts of the kitchen, I'll figure out which one it was tomorrow and mark it.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Hopefully there is no such thing as Texas style batsoup


Red Bull, move over for the broth that really gives you wings


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You sound like Thurston Howell III when you say *caprese *


I work with what I have haha

Loved that show!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Hopefully there is no such thing as Texas style batsoup


Not that I know of mate.....no is right on top of the list...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I work with what I have haha
> 
> Loved that show!


I was hoping someone would at least get the connection.
And I knew it would be one of us old fkrs.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was hoping someone would at least get the connection.
> And I knew it would be one of us old fkrs.


I'm not old! Fucker!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm not old! Fucker!


Give it a minute or two - it don't take long.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Give it a minute or two - it don't take long.


Evening all. You don't know you're old until you keep forgetting how old you are. Or you find yourself editing posts for forgotten words.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Give it a minute or two - it don't take long.


The wife said "I've been accepted"


----------



## manfredo (Aug 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> Installed the dimmer switch for the lights, spent more time trying to find the breaker than changing out the switch. They used the push in connectors on the back of the switch so I had to cut them and bend them for the new switch or I would have changed it hot. There are 3 breakers that handle different parts of the kitchen, I'll figure out which one it was tomorrow and mark it.


Harbor freight makes a cool tool for this called a "circuit detective". My uncle gave me one a few years back and I thought what will I ever use this for...And then it happened that I was in your shoes, and the thing worked like a charm. I have used it a few times now. 









Circuit Breaker Detective


Amazing deals on this Circuit Breaker Detective at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com


----------



## manfredo (Aug 4, 2020)

The chiller is working great so far. It can drop my 100 liter res 2 degrees F in less than 2 minutes. The controller I got is really impressive, and i have it set to maintain 71 degrees F. Of course the real test will be under the HPS lights....they are only under LED's now.


----------



## raratt (Aug 4, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Harbor freight makes a cool tool for this called a "circuit detective". My uncle gave me one a few years back and I thought what will I ever use this for...And then it happened that I was in your shoes, and the thing worked like a charm. I have used it a few times now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check your email.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2020)

manfredo said:


> The chiller is working great so far. It can drop my 100 liter res 2 degrees F in less than 2 minutes. The controller I got is really impressive, and i have it set to maintain 71 degrees F. Of course the real test will be under the HPS lights....they are only under LED's now.


I wanna hear about winding the coil. How did that go?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 4, 2020)

Covid be damned. I voted in our primaries today.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 4, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Covid be damned. I voted in our primaries today. View attachment 4644798


I won't ask and don't even want to know which way.
Politics are oil and water for me & I avoid that convo like the plague.



But personally I'd have voted for Kayne just to avoid the other choices.

Fkn two party rigged system.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I won't ask and don't even want to know which way.
> Politics are oil and water for me & I avoid that convo like the plague.
> 
> 
> ...


I care. But care more that you get out and vote for whoever supports your views. We can't complain if we didn't act. Politics suck regardless of side or views. Just proud to be trying to change things. Peace.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2020)

Okie dokie looks like I have a new rattle for the kids....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 4, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I care. But care more that you get out and vote for whoever supports your views. We can't complain if we didn't act. Politics suck regardless of side or views. Just proud to be trying to change things. Peace.


I understand completely and completely support your view.
I just sincerely wish we had more diversified candidates than 1=Left / 1=Right.

Currently I don't like either & would like another choice or two or four etc. . .


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2020)

It came from this under my porch, as soon as I walked out on it, i heard, went for the gun..and it disappeared, the hunt was on....little bastard...

Well maybe not so little 4', took a chunk out of it


Wife said we eating, I said no, wishing for rain, so head over the fence, body on the fence....interesting night....ok beer and space tomatoes


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> It came from this under my porch, as soon as I walked out on it, i heard, went for the gun..and it disappeared, the hunt was on....little bastard...
> 
> Well maybe not so little 4', took a chunk out of it
> View attachment 4644825
> ...


That could a been $14 down @mysunnyboy way


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That could a been $14 down @mysunnyboy way


LoL....they go by weight in the north, think Stillwater area...here...not so much..


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I understand completely and completely support your view.
> I just sincerely wish we had more diversified candidates than 1=Left / 1=Right.
> 
> Currently I don't like either & would like another choice or two or four etc. . .


I wrote in Guy Faukes last presidential election if that supports your sentiment? True fact. `How do you move a mountain? One rock at a time.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I wrote in Guy Faukes last presidential election if that supports your sentiment? True fact. `How do you move a mountain? One rock at a time.


Ok you little shit, I have you on iggy, and you pop up and iggy a mod there is a problem, fuck off


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2020)

And you deleted the post now.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 4, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I wrote in Guy Faukes last presidential election if that supports your sentiment? True fact. `How do you move a mountain? One rock at a time.


 Our cultural quote like that is:
Q: How do you move a Moose?
A: One bite at a time



BudmanTX said:


> Ok you little shit, I have you on iggy, and you pop up and iggy a mod there is a problem, fuck off





BudmanTX said:


> And you deleted the post now.....


I don't see anything deleted or weird.
What's up?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Our cultural quote like that is:
> Q: How do you move a Moose?
> A: One bite at a time
> 
> ...


The old how do you eat an elephant synonym. We all have a version.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I don't see anything deleted or weird.
> What's up?


 Maybe I saw things, but the account had you on iggy , with me, but him not.

Interesting 

Space tomatoes?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 4, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Maybe I saw things, but the account had you on iggy , with me, but him not.
> 
> Interesting
> 
> Space tomatoes?


Hmmmm


----------



## manfredo (Aug 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I wanna hear about winding the coil. How did that go?


Better than expected, but I worked up a sweat. I used an empty 5 gal. bucket, but as you said it wasn't rigid enough and was crushing on me, so I stacked another on and doubled it up, then it was rigid enough. And the old copper I have was in 2 sections about 25' each, with flare connections so that worked out good for coiling and installing. It was easier to put one section in, and then connect them once in place. I had to run the connection lines with a high loop so the coil doesn't backflow, otherwise it drains right out....Like a dishwasher drain line. This is a temporary setup as my other rooms are full right now, so I took over the utility room for a week or 2. 

I'm now thinking 100' of garden hose would have been better. My line only holds a 1-1/2 quarts of liquid, where I think 100' of garden hose would be like a gallon, and obviously that would drop my temp even more, but recovery would be longer so IDK. I can easily modify it if need be


----------



## manfredo (Aug 4, 2020)

Some new strains I'm trying...3 headed dragon, Atomic, runaway bride, 818 headband, panama pupil, dracarys...should be a good holiday sampler!

Then here's the next batch that were just upgraded to 7g pots, and are being nursed back to health after some too hot soil.

 

And these are some Putang that will be done in a few weeks


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 4, 2020)

How do you get in there to work them?
I'd be kicking shit over right & left with these 13's


----------



## sarahJane211 (Aug 5, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I care. But care more that you get out and vote for whoever supports your views.


What if nobody standing supports my views?


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 5, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I understand completely and completely support your view.
> I just sincerely wish we had more diversified candidates than 1=Left / 1=Right.
> 
> Currently I don't like either & would like another choice or two or four etc. . .


That's why people need to vote for another party. If another party gets enough of the popular vote, they will be invited to the table next election and we would actually start to build a viable option between the two big parties.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Aug 5, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> What if nobody standing supports my views?


You still have a choice to make. I wanted pizza, but we can't get pizza right now. You can have a hot dog or a dog turd. You ARE going to have to eat one of them. Your choice does matter. If you don't like dog turds, I'd ask for a hot dog. Then you have at least made your voice heard. Then you have some ground to stand on when you say that you are sick of eating dog shit and decide to do something and get rid of the people serving you dog shit and pretending it is healthy food for humans.
When the rulers won't follow the rules, it is time to remove the heads from the rulers as a reminder to those who take that role, that the rule of law is over everyone. Words are one thing. Written words are another. Actions have the final say.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2020)

The parliamentary system is not much better. You have differing degrees of the same party siphoning votes from one another and you often end up with non-functioning minorities.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 5, 2020)

Yosemite anyone?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 5, 2020)

@Laughing Grass lol right? How embarrassing.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @Laughing Grass lol right? How embarrassing.


lol I'm not sure how one gets to be 70+ years old without being able to visually recognize yosemite. Would have been more fun if he was trying to pronounce Fossil Butte National Monument.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Aug 5, 2020)

Dreaming1 said:


> You can have a hot dog or a dog turd. You ARE going to have to eat one of them.


Most election choices seem to be between a dog pooh and a cat pooh.
I'll be taking the fasting option rather than eating pooh.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I'm not sure how one gets to be 70+ years old without being able to visually recognize yosemite. Would have been more fun if he was trying to pronounce Fossil Butte National Monument.


lol you KNOW he has no idea who Yosemite Sam is!


----------



## manfredo (Aug 5, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> How do you get in there to work them?
> I'd be kicking shit over right & left with these 13's


There's a double door on each end so it's an easy reach...This is just a veg closet.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 5, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Yosemite anyone?


Good thing he didn't have to say this. Cofveve?

Yosemite Conservancy


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Some new strains I'm trying...3 headed dragon, Atomic, runaway bride, 818 headband, panama pupil, dracarys...should be a good holiday sampler!View attachment 4644846
> 
> Then here's the next batch that were just upgraded to 7g pots, and are being nursed back to health after some too hot soil.
> 
> ...


I'd kill for a big cedar closet like that.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 5, 2020)

Finally got a new phone......now I need to figure it out lol


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Aug 5, 2020)

Took my cat to the vet this morning. He has to have a partial tail amputation due to a tumor, he's 11 years old.

Getting things set up for him to make it a bit easier around the house. ramp to get up in the bed, litter box with shorter sides, etc.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd kill for a big cedar closet like that.


Someone, not me, built that in my finished basement...It makes a wonderful veg room too  

Well, back to the drawing board on the chiller. It can't maintain the needed temps. I either need to submerse the copper coil in water, which seems like a real challenge, and/or add more hose, and I'm not sure that's going to work. I'm bummed I ruined the first refridge as it was bigger and better.

I made one a few years ago that was way better but I never bought a controller, and I threw it away like a year ago thinking I'd never do hydro again. I completely disassembled a small mini fridge, and used the freezer compartment as the actually chiller...the freezer went into the water, and man did it cool fast. That setup with a controller would be the bomb I think. Might need to take a trip the the thrift store and see if they have any smaller mini fridges!!


DarkWeb said:


> Finally got a new phone......now I need to figure it out lol


 Man do I need one...Mine is operating on 5.1 lolipop...barely. I have been fooling around with my router for a week, thinking that was the problem with my crazy poor wifi...Nope, it's my damned phone. Checked the speed on my Ipad last night and it's great. But thast the hard part for an old fart like me....figuring out a new one!! It took me a week to figure out my phone is bad and not my router, lol.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Aug 5, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> Most election choices seem to be between a dog pooh and a cat pooh.
> I'll be taking the fasting option rather than eating pooh.


Not voting and splitting the votes with a third party in 2016 are some of what led to everyone in the world having to sit in the same 4 year long bus ride with a steamy pile. 
Not voting says that you are indifferent to the suffering of people who are affected by the actions of the turd. It isn't a high ground position. It is standing by as Nazis round up people who are not "your people", so you are fine with their treatment. 
Not picking on you. I love you. Everyone is different and stuff. And it takes everyone. But, there are always consequences for actions and there are always consequences for inaction. We're always caught in the middle.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 5, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> What if nobody standing supports my views?


S. O. P.. Lesser evil. "One stone, or bite, at a time".


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 5, 2020)

Dreaming1 said:


> It is standing by as Nazis round up people who are not "your people", so you are fine with their treatment.
> Not picking on you. I love you.


lol.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 5, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I understand completely and completely support your view.
> I just sincerely wish we had more diversified candidates than 1=Left / 1=Right.
> 
> Currently I don't like either & would like another choice or two or four etc. . .


ROFLMAO!! Now don't you start up


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Finally got a new phone......now I need to figure it out lol


Just got the new hotness in January and now I need a new main system. It's arriving end of this month and now my laptop is acting up. I'm over technology for 2020 

Enjoy your new phone. I really like mine in spite of the obscene price I paid LOL.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 5, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Just got the new hotness in January and now I need a new main system. It's arriving end of this month and now my laptop is acting up. I'm over technology for 2020
> 
> Enjoy your new phone. I really like mine in spite of the obscene price I paid LOL.


Referb unlocked S8 active $150 on ebay.......pretty damn new looking.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Referb unlocked S8 active $150 on ebay.......pretty damn new looking.


Nice!


----------



## manfredo (Aug 5, 2020)

I should be putting a new tube in my bicycle, but the chiller is now a refrigerator again...I completely tore it down. I think I have a brilliant idea, now if I can execute it...I'm going to submerge the coil in water, and I'm going to relocate the freezer, which is the part that gets cold, INTO the water with teh coil. Should be able to run it on the lowest setting, where as I had it on the highest before and it still couldn't keep up over night when the lights are on. Gonna need a can of foam is all...and some luck!

Fresh tomato sandwiches are finally here!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 5, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I should be putting a new tube in my bicycle, but the chiller is now a refrigerator again...I completely tore it down. I think I have a brilliant idea, now if I can execute it...I'm going to submerge the coil in water, and I'm going to relocate the freezer, which is the part that gets cold, INTO the water with teh coil. Should be able to run it on the lowest setting, where as I had it on the highest before and it still couldn't keep up over night when the lights are on. Gonna need a can of foam is all...and some luck!
> 
> Fresh tomato sandwiches are finally here!!


Corney keg with the coil inside attached to the in and out nipples........fill keg with water and antifreeze. It'll be a closed system and less messy. I have most of that stuff you might not.......why not just buy a chiller?


----------



## Mohican (Aug 5, 2020)

Youtube is great for learning new tech!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 5, 2020)

Watered the jungle this morning now enjoying more coffee and some steel cut oats with eggs.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 5, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Watered the jungle this morning now enjoying more coffee and some steel cut oats with eggs.
> 
> View attachment 4645226


Lovely, is there something in the small hoop house back right?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 5, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Lovely, is there something in the small hoop house back right?


It's all greens of the salad variety. Shade cloth has extended their life in the warmer weather.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Referb unlocked S8 active $150 on ebay.......pretty damn new looking.


can you get subsidized phones at your carrier for a big discount if you lock in for a couple years?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> can you get subsidized phones at your carrier for a big discount if you lock in for a couple years?


I don't know.....maybe lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 5, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> ROFLMAO!! Now don't you start up


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 5, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> It's all greens of the salad variety. Shade cloth has extended their life in the warmer weather.


smart


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 5, 2020)

Oh man! I took a swig of my beer and there was a fly in it! LOL felt it moving around in my mouth! Gonna need to start drinking faster or break out the stein!


----------



## manfredo (Aug 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Corney keg with the coil inside attached to the in and out nipples........fill keg with water and antifreeze. It'll be a closed system and less messy. I have most of that stuff you might not.......why not just buy a chiller?


Because chillers are $500 and I am being cheap, and I had all the stuff except for a controller. But yes, I am saying the same thing now...Why didn't I just buy a chiller...Because attempt #2 has just failed.

I used a 50' garden hose thinking more volume and it was easier to get in there because of the flexibility. It's all hooked up, submerged in water, and the freaking hose kinked on me....It's so pretty too. Well, I have another idea....2 of them actually. Things were going so smoothly too. Ugh!


----------



## raratt (Aug 5, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Because chillers are $500 and I am being cheap, and I had all the stuff except for a controller. But yes, I am saying the same thing now...Why didn't I just buy a chiller...Because attempt #2 has just failed.
> 
> I used a 50' garden hose thinking more volume and it was easier to get in there because of the flexibility. It's all hooked up, submerged in water, and the freaking hose kinked on me....It's so pretty too. Well, I have another idea....2 of them actually. Things were going so smoothly too. Ugh!


There is an old saying, "If at first you don't succeed say screw it and grab a beer and a joint and contemplate where you went wrong" or something like that. Edit: https://www.amazon.com/Kecheer-Aquarium-Semiconductor-Refrigeration-Temperature/dp/B07ZDCP8D1/ref=sr_1_3?dchild=1&hvadid=78409059662167&hvbmt=be&hvdev=c&hvqmt=e&keywords=water+chiller&qid=1596669591&rnid=2941120011&s=pet-supplies&sr=1-3&tag=mh0b-20


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> There is an old saying, "If at first you don't succeed say screw it and grab a beer and a joint and contemplate where you went wrong" or something like that.


I think I remember that one...


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 5, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Because chillers are $500 and I am being cheap, and I had all the stuff except for a controller. But yes, I am saying the same thing now...Why didn't I just buy a chiller...Because attempt #2 has just failed.
> 
> I used a 50' garden hose thinking more volume and it was easier to get in there because of the flexibility. It's all hooked up, submerged in water, and the freaking hose kinked on me....It's so pretty too. Well, I have another idea....2 of them actually. Things were going so smoothly too. Ugh!


One last fairly cheap shot at garden hose?:


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 5, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Because chillers are $500 and I am being cheap, and I had all the stuff except for a controller. But yes, I am saying the same thing now...Why didn't I just buy a chiller...Because attempt #2 has just failed.
> 
> I used a 50' garden hose thinking more volume and it was easier to get in there because of the flexibility. It's all hooked up, submerged in water, and the freaking hose kinked on me....It's so pretty too. Well, I have another idea....2 of them actually. Things were going so smoothly too. Ugh!


Iterative development


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 5, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> One last fairly cheap shot at garden hose?: View attachment 4645483


Good idea but I don't think that would work well. Alu and copper are the best bets. They are very good metals for heat transfer. Otherwise just mesing around will cost as much as a chiller. Honestly even the corny keg would probably warm or at least be a pain to chill.....more surface area and fluid volume would cool and be a more stable temp.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Good idea but I don't think that would work well. Alu and copper are the best bets. They are very good metals for heat transfer. Otherwise just mesing around will cost as much as a chiller. Honestly even the corny keg would probably warm or at least be a pain to chill.....more surface area and fluid volume would cool and be a more stable temp.


Yeah I know, heat transfer, but he seemed to be happy with garden hose and this is perma coiled. As I said, fairly cheap before going to the spendy chiller. I'd try a diesel truck transmission radiator, that likely would fit in the small fridge. I rigged one of those up for my still coolant


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Aug 5, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah I know, heat transfer, but he seemed to be happy with garden hose and this is perma coiled. As I said, fairly cheap before going to the spendy chiller. I'd try a diesel truck transmission radiator, that likely would fit in the small fridge. I rigged one of those up for my still coolant


You didn’t worry about lead poisoning?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 5, 2020)

Bubbas.dad1 said:


> You didn’t worry about lead poisoning?


What?


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Aug 5, 2020)

added 125 amps to the grow area.

yes.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> added 125 amps to the grow area.
> 
> yes.


that’ll grow the loud.


----------



## lokie (Aug 5, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> added 125 amps to the grow area.
> 
> yes.


Grow more and produce your own electricity.

*Scientists Produce Electricity From Marijuana Metabolites*
WRITTEN BY: Amy Loriaux
In a recent study, scientists were able to successfully turn cannabis metabolites into electricity. The paper, published by Dr. Tunc Canal and colleagues from Uskudar University in Istanbul in _Bioresearch Technology Reports_, used microbial fuel cells (MFCs; see video below). These are bio-electrochemical tools that mix chemical compounds and select bacteria together to produce electricity. The molecule in question: COOH-THC (aka 11-Nor-9-carboxy-THC) is the primary metabolite of THC (delta9-tetrahydrocannabinol), the primary compound from the cannabis plant that gets you "high". 



_Source: UnSplash.com_
A little biochemistry first: marijuana is metabolized to various small and mostly bio-active molecules through enzymatic reactions of cytochrome p450 in the liver. Among the major metabolites of the cannabis are Δ9-THC, 11-OH-THC, and 11‑nor‑9‑carboxy‑Δ9‑tetrahydrocannabinol (COOH-THC), the latter being the primary glucuronide conjugate found in human urine
*In order to get marijuana metabolites, you have to go to the source: the urine of marijuana users. *If this science holds true, it would be a boon for both marijuana and renewable energy advocates. So, how exactly does it work, not the retrieval process for the metabolite (no description needed), but the electricity production? According to the paper, electricity was generated directly from air-cathode microbial fuel cells. They compared the amount of energy generated from synthetic (control) urine to marijuana users urine (as a side note, in the paper they say it was used "neat").
Both the synthetic control (with added sodium acetate as carbon source) and the COOH-THC laced urine were compared in how much electricity each produced. The MFCs work like this: MFCs employs exoelectrogenic microorganisms to extract electrons from carbon-based compounds (hence the added sodium acetate). These electrons move to a cathode and produce electrical current. These exoelectrogenic microorganisms work by oxidizing carbon-based substrates such as polysaccharides. This oxidation removes electrons from the substrate, and those electrons can then be used as electricity.



_Source: UnSplash.com_
This technique has been used with such substrates as ammonia, hydrocarbons, ethanol, propanol, ethylene glycol, glycerol, cyclic alcohols, formic acid, and now, marijuana (well, okay, the THC metabolite COOH-THC). Researchers were able to extract over 62% of COOH-THC from samples. The goal of the study was to assess the feasibility of using COOH-THC. However, the researchers went after COOH-THC because there are a lot of people now out there to get samples from and it may be a good chemical to go after for future energy demands.
From the paper: "Cannabis consumption increased dramatically worldwide in recent years, and around 13% of the people in Europe was reported as cannabis users". With the increase in pot consumers in the States as well as Canada, there are bound to be more samples to produce energy from them...well, from their urine. 
Below is an overview MFCs for a little technology lesson.

_Video source: YouTube.com
Sources_:_ Bioresearch Technology Reports, Science Direct, Environmental Science & Technology, Bioprocessing for Value-Added Products from Renewable Resources, _









Scientists Produce Electricity From Marijuana Metabolites | Cannabis Sciences


In a recent study, scientists were able to successfully turn cannabis metabolites into electricity. The paper, published by Dr. Tunc Canal and co | Cannabis Sciences




www.labroots.com





_*In order to get marijuana metabolites, you have to go to the source: the urine of marijuana users. *_


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 5, 2020)

Bubbas.dad1 said:


> You didn’t worry about lead poisoning?


Nope, coolant not the distill stream


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Better than expected, but I worked up a sweat. I used an empty 5 gal. bucket, but as you said it wasn't rigid enough and was crushing on me, so I stacked another on and doubled it up, then it was rigid enough. And the old copper I have was in 2 sections about 25' each, with flare connections so that worked out good for coiling and installing. It was easier to put one section in, and then connect them once in place. I had to run the connection lines with a high loop so the coil doesn't backflow, otherwise it drains right out....Like a dishwasher drain line. This is a temporary setup as my other rooms are full right now, so I took over the utility room for a week or 2.
> 
> I'm now thinking 100' of garden hose would have been better. My line only holds a 1-1/2 quarts of liquid, where I think 100' of garden hose would be like a gallon, and obviously that would drop my temp even more, but recovery would be longer so IDK. I can easily modify it if need be
> 
> ...


You know I was looking at your design, me personally I am soil grower. If i was in your situation I would have expanded to coil to get more surface area to the copper, and maybe added small fans to move air as well.....just my cheap 2c ....

If it was an option, get rid of the rack, and the oval freezer area (you could possibly use that area to as a pre cooler then down) if not get rid of that too...js


----------



## printer (Aug 5, 2020)

Windows will not start up on my machine so I have a usb linux operating system running and I have been transfering files to usb sticks all day. I went through this before on another machine a while back, reinstalled Windows and lost a bunch of files. Yes, I should have everything backed up, hit me with a wet noodle.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 5, 2020)

Received a totally awesome sticker today 
And I can say fo sho it was the high light of a shitty week. Thank you Mr. Bad Fish. 

Ohh and on a side note, that thumb in the picture...... I stabbed it with a razor knife this morning and proceed to have hot wings for supper......neither was much fun. And if you’re wondering what the thumb did to me.....nothing......but hanging out with me will get a mofo stabbed about once a week. J/s


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Received a totally awesome sticker today View attachment 4645726
> And I can say fo sho it was the high light of a shitty week. Thank you Mr. Bad Fish.
> 
> Ohh and on a side note, that thumb in the picture...... I stabbed it with a razor knife this morning and proceed to have hot wings for supper......neither was much fun. And if you’re wondering what the thumb did to me.....nothing......but hanging out with me will get a mofo stabbed about once a week. J/s


Nice sticker...


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Aug 6, 2020)

See i got a lot of sad faces for my post about my cat going to vet yesterday.

Figured i'd cheer everyone up. The surgery went well, they actually only removed 1/4 of his tail. After shaving his tail they were able to determine that the mass was actually a large sebaceous cyst. not a tumor. He's recovering at home, humiliated by his shaved tail and cone on his head.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2020)

TheDifferenceX said:


> See i got a lot of sad faces for my post about my cat going to vet yesterday.
> 
> Figured i'd cheer everyone up. The surgery went well, they actually only removed 1/4 of his tail. After shaving his tail they were able to determine that the mass was actually a large sebaceous cyst. not a tumor. He's recovering at home, humiliated by his shaved tail and cone on his head.


Thanks for the update. I'm glad you take good care of your kitty.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2020)

Turning on the furnace in August, what kinda bullshit is that. 60° degrees in here when I woke up.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 6, 2020)

Chilly here as well, had to close the windows last night.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Chilly here as well, had to close the windows last night.


it was so nice yesterday I turned off the a/c and opened all the windows... probably should have closed them before going to bed.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 6, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah I know, heat transfer, but he seemed to be happy with garden hose and this is perma coiled. As I said, fairly cheap before going to the spendy chiller. I'd try a diesel truck transmission radiator, that likely would fit in the small fridge. I rigged one of those up for my still coolant


Those are both good ideas!! I think a small radiator with a fan would do wonders! Even outside of the refridge!!

So YEAH, my 3rd attempt at a chiller seems to be working good. Really good, and it didn't even have a chance to completely cool down before putting into use yesterday...and I have even dropped the res. temp a few degrees initially. It held the temp perfectly all night with lights on. 

I got the copper coil back in there, submerged in water, and the freezer has been bent and submerged in the water too. Pretty sure this will work great for a long time to come....The first way I had it, without the water bath almost did it, but couldn't quite keep up. and I only have it on a low setting this way too.

Here she is, version 3...So I have a chiller that will probably last longer than a store bought one, as it's a lot simpler design, and I have about $50 in it between the controller and some fittings/hose. If you had to buy everything new it would be around $200 I imagine, and a few hours time...an easy project.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Turning on the furnace in August, what kinda bullshit is that. 60° degrees in here when I woke up.


I'm wearing sweats! brrrr
55° now


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 6, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Those are both good ideas!! I think a small radiator with a fan would do wonders! Even outside of the refridge!!
> 
> So YEAH, my 3rd attempt at a chiller seems to be working good. Really good, and it didn't even have a chance to completely cool down before putting into use yesterday...and I have even dropped the res. temp a few degrees initially. It held the temp perfectly all night with lights on.
> 
> ...


Very creative! 

Small refrigerators are notoriously inefficient. 
But when space is a consideration, they hit the spot. 

Full size units are usually free on craigslist.


----------



## TacoMac (Aug 6, 2020)

I finally, after months of trying, fully integrated our forum into our Wordpress site to make one login from either work for both as well as automatically post comments from the site on the forum and vice versa.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm wearing sweats! brrrr
> 55° now


Nuts to that, it's too early! At least it's 72° here now


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nuts to that, it's too early! At least it's 72° here now


Way too early! 
One of my plants had brown mold on a main stem that had to be amputated. 
Time to start running GFF in my tea. (Southern AG garden friendly fungicide)

I get the feeling my outdoor plants are going to have a rough time this year...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Way too early!
> One of my plants had brown mold on a main stem that had to be amputated.
> Time to start running GFF in my tea. (Southern AG garden friendly fungicide)
> 
> I get the feeling my outdoor plants are going to have a rough time this year...


Can you cover them with something at nigh to protect them?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Can you cover them with something at nigh to protect them?


Maybe this


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Maybe this


lol T's are important.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol T's are important.


I’m feeling pretty smaug right now


----------



## raratt (Aug 6, 2020)

Going grocery shopping, wish me luck.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Can you cover them with something at nigh to protect them?


Meh, too much work moving them. 

I’ll post some pics of the outdoor girls when I get home.
A few of them are monster cropped.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> ............snip........
> I get the feeling my outdoor plants are going to have a rough time this year...


2020 has been a real bitch.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 6, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> 2020 has been a real bitch.


In so many ways.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’m feeling pretty smaug right now


I have no idea what you're tolkien about.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have no idea what you're tolkien about.


Oh I’m Shire you do


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Oh I’m Shire you do


I try to make a hobbit of minding my own business.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I try to make a hobbit of minding my own business.


You’ll never have to say “I’m Sauron” ever again

or even “I’m saru, man”


----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I try to make a hobbit of minding my own business.


somebody say Hobbit?....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> You’ll never have to say “I’m Sauron” ever again
> 
> or even “I’m saru, man”


That's all I got, you're punstoppable.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's all I got, you're punstoppable.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's all I got, you're punstoppable.


 No don't give up yet, the stimulus is just starting!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 6, 2020)

doublejj said:


> somebody say Hobbit?....
> View attachment 4646366


I've seen that guy before....


He's gnome mischief...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I've seen that guy before....
> View attachment 4646369
> 
> He's gnome mischief...
> ...


 ... gnome sayin?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> ... gnome sayin?


I brew!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4646375


Go big or go gnome.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> No don't give up yet, the stimulus is just starting!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2020)

doublejj said:


> somebody say Hobbit?....
> View attachment 4646366


lol you'd be a giant standing next to my plants.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


>


Mmmm donuts......


----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol you'd be a giant standing next to my plants.


I'll pack my Baggins...


----------



## raratt (Aug 6, 2020)

Groceries all put away, had a snack of vanilla ice cream, peaches and blackberries. Frozen fish fillets for dinner with fries. I feel like I could take a nap now but that would cut into buds and suds time...lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> No don't give up yet, the stimulus is just starting!


Let me check that


----------



## Mohican (Aug 6, 2020)

Lord of the Rings:


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 6, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Meh, too much work moving them.
> 
> I’ll post some pics of the outdoor girls when I get home.
> A few of them are monster cropped.


Keeper LVTK

She normally doesn’t sag so much but it just rained and the leaves are heavy. 
10 gallon cloth pot 

Here’s a little gorilla wreck that recently got a major trim. (Just in time for the rain!)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 7, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Yosemite anyone?


I hear Thighland is nice this time of year.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 7, 2020)

These last couple of pages have been punsational......

Morning from Tejas, it's a balmy 83F this morning with fresh coffee gonna hit 101F but with the dew point at 73% it will feel like 106 or better......the dogs are wagging they're tails cause I'm out here bout to give them they're morning walk....got clients coming out to pick up some warez and such......


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 7, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I'll pack my Baggins...


If it's gonna be a 3 some I'll bring the Bilbo


----------



## raratt (Aug 7, 2020)

I should take in my recycling, the bags are starting to fall apart so I'll have to re-bag some of it, although the couch is much cooler and comfortable...


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> I should take in my recycling, the bags are starting to fall apart so I'll have to re-bag some of it, although the couch is much cooler and comfortable...


If you can count a can a second that's $180 hr


----------



## raratt (Aug 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thighland


The word of the day is thighs, help spread the word.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 7, 2020)

I could have cooked a healthy meal with fresh produce from our garden.

Maybe next time...


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 7, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I could have cooked a healthy meal with fresh produce from our garden.
> View attachment 4647171
> Maybe next time...


Coulda grilled up some of those tomatoes with garlic and rosemary too........but damn that still looks good!


----------



## raratt (Aug 7, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> a healthy meal


Are BLT's healthy? Do I care?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> Are BLT's healthy? Do I care?


I had leftover steak stir fry over rice


----------



## Mohican (Aug 7, 2020)

Cooked up the romas with some garlic and basil. Fresh marinara! Otherworldly!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 7, 2020)

Spam and egg sandwiches tonight, lettuce and tomatoes with mustard


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Spam and egg sandwiches tonight, lettuce and tomatoes with mustard


But are they evil tomatoes?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 7, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> But are they evil tomatoes?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 7, 2020)

Actually Roma tomatoes I bought...slice, little green goddess salad dressing.... yeah buddy


Been on the space one since 4, munchies hit big time


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Actually Roma tomatoes I bought...slice, little green goddess salad dressing.... yeah buddy
> 
> 
> Been on the space one since 4, munchies hit big time


But would you say they were Ro...malicious?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 7, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> But would you say they were Ro...malicious?


Oh you punster you, could be  , always interesting around here


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 7, 2020)

My wife and I packed up a little picnic lunch and went out to a free archery range out in the farmland and shot our longbows

I found a nice arrow someone lost


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 7, 2020)

Really?




Yeah I have hairy legs.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 8, 2020)

Gotta love a good mix.....


----------



## DCcan (Aug 8, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Oh you punster you, could be  , always interesting around here


Puns are like hitting speed bumps at 50 for us slow ones.
While y'all are giglling , I'm scratching my head.."huh'? what? Now another one is doing it! " and my eyeballs are going up and down.
Then I gotta figure it out, and there's another fuckin speed bump hitting me just as i catch up dammit!  whoosh, left behind again


----------



## ANC (Aug 8, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4647533
> 
> Gotta love a good mix.....


They make shampoo for that!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Puns are like hitting speed bumps at 50 for us slow ones.
> While y'all are giglling , I'm scratching my head.."huh'? what? Now another one is doing it! " and my eyeballs are going up and down.
> Then I gotta figure it out, and there's another fuckin speed bump hitting me just as i catch up dammit!  whoosh, left behind again


Permit me to apologize 









most insincerely.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2020)

ANC said:


> They make shampoo for that!


They make realpoo for that too

(with a grin and a wave to @DCcan)


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Really?
> 
> View attachment 4647446
> 
> ...


Never walk through a field of those weeds with Velcro seeds, while wearing shorts. I looked like a ____ing bee with full pollen baskets. The next half hour was lots of “ow dammit”.


----------



## Gond00s (Aug 8, 2020)

Getting something done today gonna be a few hours till done but well worth


----------



## Coldnasty (Aug 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> Are BLT's healthy? Do I care?


BLTs are the Kings amongst white bread sandwiches followed by the Fried Egg sandwich as a close but definitive Second Place.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Permit me to apologize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought I was doing good on the hobbit ones, till I realized that it was a 70 yr old children's story every nine year old could understand.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 8, 2020)

And egg salad sandwiches!


----------



## Coldnasty (Aug 8, 2020)

Mohican said:


> And egg salad sandwiches!
> [/QUOTE It’s been awhile. Gonna have one of these ASAP


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 8, 2020)

Coldnasty said:


> BLTs are the Kings amongst white bread sandwiches followed by the Fried Egg sandwich as a close but definitive Second Place.


Sliced deer steak fried in butter. Can not beat....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Never walk through a field of those weeds with Velcro seeds, while wearing shorts. I looked like a ____ing bee with full pollen baskets. The next half hour was lots of “ow dammit”.


Yeah, I have been there too, many times, many times. Once I had to shave them out, that truly sucked. Missing blotches of hair on my legs.....eek


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> Going grocery shopping, wish me luck.


Oh man, so sorry about that.


----------



## Gond00s (Aug 8, 2020)

Nothing exquisite but god damn I’m happy with it very tasty even has some liquor in the barbecue sauce.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 8, 2020)

Got Kelp?
This is the good stuff, _Ascophyllum nodosum_

Stopped here for lunch yesterday, still can't see the Atlantic but getting closer.
Googins Island , Freeport Me .
The peninsula way in the center is where the lady was killed by a great white last week unfortunately.


Googins Island, there's an osprey nest right in the center.



There's hundreds of little islands in Caso Bay, all formed by these razor sharp rocks full of tide pools.





Lobsterboat heading home with the tide.
Casco Bay looks like Sweden with all the archipelagos.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 8, 2020)

Took 36 days but I finally have my garden fired up


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Took 36 days but I finally have my garden fired up
> 
> View attachment 4648127


That looks like a men’s room from ‘70s sci-fi


----------



## raratt (Aug 8, 2020)

Had to spray the pomegranate, damn leaf legged bugs are back again. Still no aphids on the zucchini though, I have seen a bunch of praying mantis though. BLT's for dinner, B&S in progress.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 8, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Restocked my joint jar, that was way down. Thats got 55 ,
> Got it back up to 205 pre rolls in stock, plus 16 kief joints for the permanent collection.
> I'm not putting em in with the others and playing roulette anymore...forgot what state I was in and how I got there when I smoked a kief joint for lunch. oops... Pint of coffee to offset it just made me talk waay too much.
> View attachment 4642190
> ...


That joint jar makes my brain hurt.

The lid looks like it's round and the jar looks half round.

HOW DOES THIS MAGIC WORK?


----------



## raratt (Aug 8, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> That joint jar makes my brain hurt.
> 
> The lid looks like it's round and the jar looks half round.
> 
> HOW DOES THIS MAGIC WORK?


----------



## neosapien (Aug 8, 2020)

Pretty busy Saturday. Dumbass concrete company pressured washed all the exposed aggregate into the brand new pool. Good thing I'm a beast.


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 8, 2020)

Almost finished getting the 4x8 ready. Just need 3 more lights and the charcoal filter and we done. My stepfather brought home 10 plants that are already budding from outdoors. I already have 9 going in my veg tent...Idk wtf he was thinking but now I have to figure out what to do. Only option is another tent. Fuckin tent city!!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Pretty busy Saturday. Dumbass concrete company pressured washed all the exposed aggregate into the brand new pool. Good thing I'm a beast.
> 
> View attachment 4648166


What did you do to clarify that mess?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 8, 2020)

I used my air compressor to clean a bunch of window screens after my wife complained that the vacuum cleaner wasn't cutting it


pun fodder du jour to be sure


----------



## neosapien (Aug 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> What did you do to clarify that mess?


Hooked up a temporary diatomaceous earth filter yesterday. Then vacuumed to waste all the debris that had settled today.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 8, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I used my air compressor to clean a bunch of window screens after my wife complained that the vacuum cleaner wasn't cutting it
> 
> 
> pun fodder du jour to be sure


That's a good idea. I need to get another hose for the compressor.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I used my air compressor to clean a bunch of window screens after my wife complained that the vacuum cleaner wasn't cutting it
> 
> 
> pun fodder du jour to be sure


No pun proffered, but when that happened to me a quick squirt from the hose (if necessary after using a wet soapy rag) did the job. Screens squeaky clean.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Hooked up a temporary diatomaceous earth filter yesterday. Then vacuumed to waste all the debris that had settled today.


Verily and forsooth, you are a kieselguru.





__





dict.cc | diatomaceous earth | Übersetzung Deutsch-Englisch


Übersetzungen für den Begriff 'diatomaceous earth' im Englisch-Deutsch-Wörterbuch




m.dict.cc


----------



## DCcan (Aug 8, 2020)

k


Kalebaiden said:


> That joint jar makes my brain hurt.
> 
> The lid looks like it's round and the jar looks half round.
> 
> HOW DOES THIS MAGIC WORK?


Take out the jelly first


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 8, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I used my air compressor to clean a bunch of window screens after my wife complained that the vacuum cleaner wasn't cutting it
> 
> 
> pun fodder du jour to be sure


I gotta run electric and install new airlines in my shop for a 80gal stand up compressor I've had sitting in storage for the last few years. I'd like to get that in sometime soon but I think some new leds and a wood stove will be nice first. Fucking lighting can get pricey! But I'd also like to see the meter slow down and propane bill go away


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I gotta run electric and install new airlines in my shop for a 80gal stand up compressor I've had sitting in storage for the last few years. I'd like to get that in sometime soon but I think some new leds and a wood stove will be nice first. Fucking lighting can get pricey! But I'd also like to see the meter slow down and propane bill go away


This is an excellent time to prepare for winter.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> This is an excellent time to prepare for winter.


Don't listen to the ant, it's time to spend that stimulus check on liquor and ammo and party with the grasshoppers


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 8, 2020)

I did some yoga and a little reading


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 8, 2020)

dababydroman said:


> I did some yoga and a little reading


 Reading one of thich nhat Hans bookS


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Took 36 days but I finally have my garden fired up
> 
> View attachment 4648127


Does your solution grow algae due to the clear buckets? Gorgeous set up by the way


----------



## raratt (Aug 8, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Don't listen to the ant, it's time to spend that stimulus check on liquor, cocaine, hookers, and ammo and party with the grasshoppers


fify


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 8, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Don't listen to the ant, it's time to spend that stimulus check on liquor and ammo and party with the grasshoppers


I have liquor and ammo covered....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Took 36 days but I finally have my garden fired up
> 
> View attachment 4648127


Nice set-up


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> fify


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Verily and forsooth, you are a kieselguru.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just picked up a bag of that today....


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 8, 2020)

Watching this


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 8, 2020)

Joined a BLM March that rolled through our neighborhood.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 8, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Watching this
> View attachment 4648238View attachment 4648239


Camping?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Took 36 days but I finally have my garden fired up
> 
> View attachment 4648127


Neat and tidy!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Joined a BLM March that rolled through our neighborhood.


Did they mask up?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Did they mask up?


Everyone of us!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 8, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4647533
> 
> Gotta love a good mix.....


Along with a fresh beet or two.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Along with a fresh beet or two.


Or fresh beats yo


----------



## Bareback (Aug 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Took 36 days but I finally have my garden fired up
> 
> View attachment 4648127


Looks great and well insulated doors too, did that part take long . ( wink wink)


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 8, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Looks great and well insulated doors too, did that part take long . ( wink wink)


Dad did it...


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 9, 2020)

Godzilla stoned isn't bad.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 9, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Godzilla stoned isn't bad.


The movie?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Does your solution grow algae due to the clear buckets? Gorgeous set up by the way


Thanks the buckets themselves are black. I’m using hydroguard and cannazym and I’ve never had root issues. The transparent sight tubes are from general hydroponics same one used on their waterfarm buckets.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Looks great and well insulated doors too, did that part take long . ( wink wink)


two weeks and three tries lol, thanks for the advice 



DarkWeb said:


> Dad did it...


doors were all me including cutting them to height.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 9, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> The movie?


The one with the three headed serpent'.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 9, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> The one with the three headed serpent'.


Oh crap, you saw my ex wife.......run


----------



## DCcan (Aug 9, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Oh crap, you saw my ex wife.......run


I actually believe you, good advice!
I've seen what happens to people who don't.


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 9, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Camping?


Home.
This is camping.

This is ghetto light dep

and the beast behind last night's beauty. Smoke from fire near Grand Juction per news.


----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> The one with the three headed serpent'.


Ghidorah, thanks google.


----------



## Coldnasty (Aug 9, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Got Kelp?
> This is the good stuff, _Ascophyllum nodosum_
> View attachment 4648103
> Stopped here for lunch yesterday, still can't see the Atlantic but getting closer.
> ...


Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Mohican (Aug 9, 2020)

This was my fave at 13


----------



## Mohican (Aug 9, 2020)

@Laughing Grass - Your grow space looks gorgeous! Something is missing though


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I gotta run electric and install new airlines in my shop for a 80gal stand up compressor I've had sitting in storage for the last few years. I'd like to get that in sometime soon but I think some new leds and a wood stove will be nice first. Fucking lighting can get pricey! But I'd also like to see the meter slow down and propane bill go away


I plumbed my shop air lines in PVC. Cheap, quick & easily installed + handles the pressure no problem.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 9, 2020)

Flu Shot


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2020)

Mohican said:


> @Laughing Grass - Your grow space looks gorgeous! Something is missing though


Thanks! There are three tiny week old plants in that pic lol you can barely see them


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 9, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I plumbed my shop air lines in PVC. Cheap, quick & easily installed + handles the pressure no problem.


@GreatwhiteNorth 
This stuff right?







Not white plumbers pvc? That shit can turn to shrapnel

I did the "works" shop in the rapid air a bunch of years ago....that stuff is slick! It has an aluminum core. Need another drop?.......cut tube and splice in another. Less condensation also compared to black pipe. Better for the machines and also huge difference with the "air hog tools" like sanders.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> @GreatwhiteNorth
> This stuff right?
> 
> 
> ...


I just used the standard white PVC pipe & fittings - it's held up for over 15 years so far as long as somebody dosen't run into it with the forklift.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 9, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I just used the standard white PVC pipe & fittings - it's held up for over 15 years so far as long as somebody dosen't run into it with the forklift.


No shit! Was always told that's a big no no but hey if it works......no disrespect but I still wouldn't use it. 

P.S. Your gonna like the new problem I need to solve.....it might include pneumatics and definitely hotrods....tell you soon


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 9, 2020)

Cleaned up the garage and recycled 25 years of paint from the previous owners.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 9, 2020)

Haven't been over to this thread in weeks! I've been SO busy with gigs lately, whoda thunk it? Most of the gigs I had lined up are canceling or postponing, but I've been getting last minute gigs to fill in those canceled dates, plus I keep the deposit from the original booking. Cha-ching. I've been really busy with these online virtual performances - I've been hired by two senior communities to do a series of virtual summer concerts, and I'm LOVING it! I don't have to leave my house, I just set up my pc to Zoom with a great external mic. It's a pretty close shot of me that I set up, so they can see me play clearly, so last time I didn't even wear any shoes with my suit. So comfy. Next time I may even skip the pants. I'm getting $200 a pop twice a week just for these hour long concerts, and they're fun - I get to blab about myself and educate about each selection I'm performing. The rich white folks love it, and now I love them. Playing a bunch of street weddings and backyard parties, too. Weed biz is going great, I'm selling all that I'm growing. The cherry on this time is the pandemic unemployment insurance I've been receiving, $800 per week (until recently)! That lets me stack all of the weed and music money. I've been looking at houses, too. The prices are dropping already, and I anticipate the prices to drop a lot lower by the time this thing is over. I really feel for folks who are having a hard time through this, but they can take heart in the fact that at least I am thriving through this crisis...


----------



## lokie (Aug 9, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I've been looking at houses, too.


I have often wondered where you live in relation to the "Shooting Zone"? Sorry I do not know a lot about Chicago,
just negative numbers reported on the news, not how the city is laid out?

Are the shootings Up town, Down town? East side, west side. Or just duck wherever you are?

In buying a house surely you will move someplace "Safe", how will that effect your commute to gigs? Will public transport get you to where you need?
Will you have to get a car?

It's good that things are looking up for you.


----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2020)

Watched cars turn left for awhile until I took a nap, then watched them finish after I woke up. Watched the NHRA finals I DVR'd. Picked up beer and eggs at the store. Buds and suds in progress, hamburger out for my son to make taco meat with for dinner.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 9, 2020)

lokie said:


> I have often wondered where you live in relation to the "Shooting Zone"? Sorry I do not know a lot about Chicago,
> just negative numbers reported on the news, not how the city is laid out?
> 
> Are the shootings Up town, Down town? East side, west side. Or just duck wherever you are?
> ...


Thanks, Lokie. There are a lot of places in the city that are relatively safe, but crime has been rearing its head even in the best neighborhoods, so you never want your guard down completely. Take downtown for example, before a couple of years ago, shootings and muggings were unheard of on affluent Michigan Avenue (The Magnificent Mile). Nowadays, it is a fairly regular occurence, so there are tons of cops patrolling there now. I'm actually looking at houses in higher crime areas, the average house price in safer areas is about $350k +. I want to be able to get downtown to gigs easily, and there are a lot of deals just miles outside downtown in semi-shady areas. I'm looking to spend about $200k. Lol on a car, I've been driving regularly for the last 30 years, and haven't taken public transportation anywhere in the last decade. I refuse to, I'd rather pay $30 for parking. It's like Escape from New York on the CTA, fuck that shit. That's for young people. Thanks for the kudos...


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 9, 2020)

More what I've accomplished so far


raratt said:


> Watched cars turn left for awhile until I took a nap, then watched them finish after I woke up. Watched the NHRA finals I DVR'd. Picked up beer and eggs at the store. Buds and suds in progress, hamburger out for my son to make taco meat with for dinner.


Hope you got fresh veggies for those tacos.


----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> More what I've accomplished so far
> Hope you got fresh veggies for those tacos.


My son made a big bowl of salsa the other day and there are red and yellow tomatoes in the fridge. I'll probably be lazy and make a big burrito with it and have salsa and chips.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> My son made a big bowl of salsa the other day and there are red and yellow tomatoes in the fridge. I'll probably be lazy and make a big burrito with it.


My son the other day decided to use the outdoor pantry (garden) and eat every ripe tomato in it! LOL worse than the ground hog! He wanted a "pickle" hehe "no bud those are peppers"


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 9, 2020)

Beer


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 9, 2020)

Not that bad now 90 with a south breeze....tomorrow is gonna be nutz...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 9, 2020)

Cleaned up and shutting down...freaking heat....


----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Not that bad now 90 with a south breeze....tomorrow is gonna be nutz...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 9, 2020)

Weather sux there.
57 Deg F and dropping.

You're welcome.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4649184


Well crap, we are looking at 100 + every day....front garden doing ok so far cause I water..but this sux...


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 9, 2020)

It was hot today 85F.



















I did not sweat.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 9, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> It was hot today 85F.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I freaking did...sheesh..Cleaned up a couple areas around the homestead....


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 9, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> I freaking did...sheesh..Cleaned up a couple areas around the homestead....


Snow will fly by September.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 9, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Snow will fly by September.


Snow down here barely....ours are possible end of Jan beginning of Feb, after that...


----------



## manfredo (Aug 9, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Snow will fly by September.


Bite your tongue....but
I was shopping woodstoves on line today. I'm so sick of heating with wood though. I think it's been 18 winters in a row...I burn 4 full cord every winter, I was looking at outdoor units today....that would be nice, keep the mess out there. Propane is so cheap now though...I could put a gas inert in the fireplace, and a mini split AC unit that also does heat. Those are getting super popular here, as they are really efficient.

Supposed to be 90F here the next 2 days though....a mini split would also be nice to cool me in the summer!!


----------



## sarahJane211 (Aug 10, 2020)

Had a hard morning cutting box steel for my 3 new solar panels.
Tested the panels propped up against the back door.
Tomorrow welding day, no point in rushing when I'm tired.


Once these are up that'll be 50% of my electricity ready for TEOTWAWKI.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Aug 10, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Bite your tongue....but
> I was shopping woodstoves on line today. I'm so sick of heating with wood though. I think it's been 18 winters in a row...I burn 4 full cord every winter, I was looking at outdoor units today....that would be nice, keep the mess out there. Propane is so cheap now though...I could put a gas inert in the fireplace, and a mini split AC unit that also does heat. Those are getting super popular here, as they are really efficient.


Stick with wood dude ...... the end of the world is coming, and they ain't gonna be selling propane.
I always used wood burning stoves when I lived in the Uk, wood was free, I just dragged it out of the river (end of my garden) and cut it up.
Now I'm in the tropics, don't need any heating at all ...... ever.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 10, 2020)

Where did you get the panels?


----------



## raratt (Aug 10, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Bite your tongue....but
> I was shopping woodstoves on line today. I'm so sick of heating with wood though. I think it's been 18 winters in a row...I burn 4 full cord every winter, I was looking at outdoor units today....that would be nice, keep the mess out there. Propane is so cheap now though...I could put a gas inert in the fireplace, and a mini split AC unit that also does heat. Those are getting super popular here, as they are really efficient.
> 
> Supposed to be 90F here the next 2 days though....a mini split would also be nice to cool me in the summer!!


Do you have an open fireplace? They are horrible to try to heat with unless a stove insert is put in. That saves a lot of wood also.


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 10, 2020)

I got out of bed.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I just used the standard white PVC pipe & fittings - it's held up for over 15 years so far as long as somebody dosen't run into it with the forklift.


I want a stationary compressor, I also want a lift but that's not happening. I never thought about using PVC.


DarkWeb said:


> @GreatwhiteNorth
> This stuff right?
> 
> 
> ...


That's really nice looking! Of course it will have to wait until after the new computer and furniture. LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Haven't been over to this thread in weeks! I've been SO busy with gigs lately, whoda thunk it? Most of the gigs I had lined up are canceling or postponing, but I've been getting last minute gigs to fill in those canceled dates, plus I keep the deposit from the original booking. Cha-ching. I've been really busy with these online virtual performances - I've been hired by two senior communities to do a series of virtual summer concerts, and I'm LOVING it! I don't have to leave my house, I just set up my pc to Zoom with a great external mic. It's a pretty close shot of me that I set up, so they can see me play clearly, so last time I didn't even wear any shoes with my suit. So comfy. Next time I may even skip the pants. I'm getting $200 a pop twice a week just for these hour long concerts, and they're fun - I get to blab about myself and educate about each selection I'm performing. The rich white folks love it, and now I love them. Playing a bunch of street weddings and backyard parties, too. Weed biz is going great, I'm selling all that I'm growing. The cherry on this time is the pandemic unemployment insurance I've been receiving, $800 per week (until recently)! That lets me stack all of the weed and music money. I've been looking at houses, too. The prices are dropping already, and I anticipate the prices to drop a lot lower by the time this thing is over. I really feel for folks who are having a hard time through this, but they can take heart in the fact that at least I am thriving through this crisis...


You are overlooking a fat revenue stream. You need a sans pants cam where we don't see your face just hear you play, listen to your discussion and watch you without pants


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2020)

lokie said:


> I have often wondered where you live in relation to the "Shooting Zone"? Sorry I do not know a lot about Chicago,
> just negative numbers reported on the news, not how the city is laid out?
> 
> Are the shootings Up town, Down town? East side, west side. Or just duck wherever you are?
> ...


I heard the Apple store was looted last night in Chicago and the first though in my head was Tyler!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> Do you have an open fireplace? They are horrible to try to heat with unless a stove insert is put in. That saves a lot of wood also.


We "had" a wood fireplace & it was horribly inefficent. Then we tore off all the siding on the house, sealed all openings, new tyvek, doors, windows & siding plus an additional 18" of blown in insulation in the attic. The damn fireplace wouldn't draft worth a hoot even with the internal draft wide open so we dry walled the thing up & called it good.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> I got out of bed.


Yeah after doing a 103 fever all day yesterday (vaccine) I feel like I should get a gold star for putting my pants on today.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 10, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah after doing a 103 fever all day yesterday (vaccine) I feel like I should get a gold star for putting my pants on today.


103 is on the brink of "You better do something".

Do you know if it was the Flu or Pneumonia shot that might have caused it?
Hope you're back to your chipper self today.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 10, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I want a stationary compressor, I also want a lift but that's not happening. I never thought about using PVC.
> 
> That's really nice looking! Of course it will have to wait until after the new computer and furniture. LOL


You need a lift? 

That's called "Rapid air" I'm sure there are other brands........2 different sizes to Match compressor and use and distance requirements. Nice stuff. I've seen pvc break.......not from air pressure but it makes little knife pieces almost serated.....that I wouldn't want to hit me. 

Something to look into.....https://www.pvcfittingsonline.com/resource-center/using-pvc-pipe-for-compressed-air/


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2020)

Can't talk, have to go get high. 









Women who smoke pot frequently have better sex: Study


Pot-smoking women have more fun between the sheets, according to a study.




torontosun.com


----------



## Dirk8==D~Diggler (Aug 10, 2020)

Only the most important of studies get published in sexual medicine


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> Only the most important of studies get published in sexual medicine


Their website is really dry. @Singlemalt foot fetish stories make for better reading.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> 103 is on the brink of "You better do something".
> 
> Do you know if it was the Flu or Pneumonia shot that might have caused it?
> Hope you're back to your chipper self today.


Thanks! I'm thinking it's the 23 flavors pneumonia shot but I don't know.


DarkWeb said:


> You need a lift?
> 
> That's called "Rapid air" I'm sure there are other brands........2 different sizes to Match compressor and use and distance requirements. Nice stuff. I've seen pvc break.......not from air pressure but it makes little knife pieces almost serated.....that I wouldn't want to hit me.
> 
> Something to look into.....https://www.pvcfittingsonline.com/resource-center/using-pvc-pipe-for-compressed-air/


Yeah I currently have an Accord that needs a Japanese engine and flipping cars is an easy way to make some extra cash plus lifts just make life easier for all those little tasks that always come up on older cars. I have decent floor jacks but lifts are sweet.

Thanks for the info on that. Besides working on cars my loom is powered by pneumatics so a better compressor would be sweet. We'll see what next year brings.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Aug 10, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Where did you get the panels?


330w Chinese panels from Lazada about $100 each.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 10, 2020)

Awesome - Thanks!
Are you running a single inverter or micro inverters on each panel?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2020)

I found a used graphic card and installed it. I'm on my beloved old iMac for awhile.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 10, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We "had" a wood fireplace & it was horribly inefficent. Then we tore off all the siding on the house, sealed all openings, new tyvek, doors, windows & siding plus an additional 18" of blown in insulation in the attic. The damn fireplace wouldn't draft worth a hoot even with the internal draft wide open so we dry walled the thing up & called it good.


Mine has a insert with a blower I put in back 18 years ago, with a 6" stainless steel liner up the chimney. It works a lot better than an open fireplace but they still are not very efficient. It is nice sitting in front of a fire, but propane is dirt cheap around here now. I could always put the wood burner back in when the world ends!! if things change. The wood is soooo dusty/dirty!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 10, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah after doing a 103 fever all day yesterday (vaccine) I feel like I should get a gold star for putting my pants on today.


You, good ?


----------



## sarahJane211 (Aug 10, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Awesome - Thanks!
> Are you running a single inverter or micro inverters on each panel?


I'm using Suoer GTIs, I have a 600w one with 2 panels already up for a year, and I've bought a 1000w for these 3 panels ($100).
They can take 2/3/4 panels connected in parallel, as long as you don't exceed the maximum power it doesn't seem to matter.
$400 get me 3 units a day of electricity (worth 50c), so after 800 days I'll be getting free electricity.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 10, 2020)

Road trip with the wife.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> You, good ?


I'm fine now, thanks!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'm fine now, thanks!


Cool...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 11, 2020)

well morning everyone.....coffee is hot and ready to go.....83F now, south gulf wind coming in, still gonna hit the century mark here....seems like no relief from this till October...ugh....

gotta walk the dogs real quick so they can do they're doggie duties, then off to the plasma place for a donation.....


----------



## raratt (Aug 11, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Road trip with the wife.


Mt Lassen?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> Mt Lassen?


Mt Hood


----------



## raratt (Aug 11, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Mt Hood


I thought the trees were a little thicker than Lassen.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 11, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We "had" a wood fireplace & it was horribly inefficent. Then we tore off all the siding on the house, sealed all openings, new tyvek, doors, windows & siding plus an additional 18" of blown in insulation in the attic. The damn fireplace wouldn't draft worth a hoot even with the internal draft wide open so we dry walled the thing up & called it good.


I’m using a Hearthstone soapstone stove it heats 2400sf with ease. I replaced a shitty majestic insert, best 10k I ever spent.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 11, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I’m using a Hearthstone soapstone stove it heats 2400sf with ease. I replaced a shitty majestic insert, best 10k I ever spent.


For me the wood was a lot of work, consumed a inordanate amount of my time & I always left a trail of spruce bark & "shit" through the house.

Momma was the driving factor in deleting it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 11, 2020)

I run wood....wood furnace with oil back up. I don't care how cold it can get out, it's warm in the house.


----------



## raratt (Aug 11, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> For me the wood was a lot of work, consumed a inordanate amount of my time & I always left a trail of spruce bark & "shit" through the house.
> 
> Momma was the driving factor in deleting it.


My wife won't have a fireplace because of growing up with 90% wood heating with a wood stove all her life. Her family rarely used the propane central heat, due to the price. Always fun being the first one up and having to start a fire to warm up.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 11, 2020)

Watered the garden, improvised vacation with the pandemic. Next up bike ride with my favorite riding partner.


----------



## raratt (Aug 11, 2020)

Topped/FIM'd the girls this morning, made breakfast after washing some silverwear. The couch is looking comfy at the moment...


----------



## doublejj (Aug 11, 2020)

Received 2 more cases of MRE's to add to the stockpile...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Received 2 more cases of MRE's to add to the stockpile...
> View attachment 4650605


is that what you're eating on the farm?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 11, 2020)

and 4lbs of dried eggs.....dozen, dozen eggs


----------



## doublejj (Aug 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> is that what you're eating on the farm?


not yet....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2020)

doublejj said:


> not yet....


Do they taste like the real thing? I've watched a few youtube vids of people opening mre's from Vietnam. The desserts looked good 40 years later.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do they taste like the real thing? I've watched a few youtube vids of people opening mre's from Vietnam. The desserts looked good 40 years later.


Yes they taste pretty good. They are designed for warring soldiers and are way better than the C-rations we ate in Nam.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 11, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Received 2 more cases of MRE's to add to the stockpile...
> View attachment 4650605


Hope you aren't sensitive to sodium.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 11, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Yes they taste pretty good. They are designed for warring soldiers and are way better than the C-rations we ate in Nam.


Plus they come with their own heater packets.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 11, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Hope you aren't sensitive to sodium.


in time of crisis you make the best of it...


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 11, 2020)

doublejj said:


> in time of crisis you make the best of it...


Great backpacking food as well.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> is that what you're eating on the farm?


sign up for trim camp and find out


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Hope you aren't sensitive to sodium.


or carbs



farmingfisherman said:


> Great backpacking food as well.


Pemmican


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Yes they taste pretty good. They are designed for warring soldiers and are way better than the C-rations we ate in Nam.


I'd try it. The veggies in the one I saw were more like baby food than vegetables, didn't look too appealing. 



manfredo said:


> sign up for trim camp and find out


I would be the first to sign up but those damn travel restrictions.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 11, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Great backpacking food as well.


Yes they are but not for mountain hunting - counting ounces is a must on a serious hunt & they're too heavy for an extended stay.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 11, 2020)

Did a trip to Penobscot Bay on the coast of Maine, long peninsulas that I haven't taken time to go see.
Lots of good stuff. Finally drove 30 miles down these peninsulas.

Camden Harbor at daybreak, most of the schooner fleet never set sail this year.





Camden Library


Camden Hills, harbor filling with fog as the sun sets





Rockland Harbor, old whaling ship landing

Rockland breakwater, 4808 ft long, cant even see the shore anymore
Life station at the end 





Stonington Harbor


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 11, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Did a trip to Penobscot Bay on the coast of Maine, long peninsulas that I haven't taken time to go see.
> Lots of good stuff. Finally drove 30 miles down these peninsulas.
> 
> Camden Harbor at daybreak, most of the schooner fleet never set sail this year.
> ...


Nice photos. Guessing real camera and not just a cell phone? Seems you have a great eye.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 11, 2020)

doublejj said:


> and 4lbs of dried eggs.....dozen, dozen eggs
> View attachment 4650607


Scrambled eggs for all!


----------



## raratt (Aug 11, 2020)

MRE's are pretty good. When we first went to the desert there weren't any chow halls set up so we had MRE's for our meals. Some people were breaking into the boxes and taking the most palatable ones prior to the commander putting a stop to it. There was a motor generator in the hangar we used to heat the meals because someone decided we couldn't be trusted with the heaters in the kits. If you put a piece of the heater block into a water bottle and close the lid it sounds like a bomb going off when the pressure exceeds the bottle's strength, from what I have been told.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> MRE's are pretty good. When we first went to the desert there weren't any chow halls set up so we had MRE's for our meals. Some people were breaking into the boxes and taking the most palatable ones prior to the commander putting a stop to it. There was a motor generator in the hangar we used to heat the meals because someone decided we couldn't be trusted with the heaters in the kits. If you put a piece of the heater block into a water bottle and close the lid it sounds like a bomb going off when the pressure exceeds the bottle's strength, from what I have been told.


we got these in the field....


----------



## raratt (Aug 11, 2020)

doublejj said:


> we got these in the field....


We had C rats for lunch when we went to the confidence course in basic, I'll take an MRE any day.


----------



## raratt (Aug 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> We had C rats for lunch when we went to the confidence course in basic, I'll take an MRE any day.


The tube food the U-2 pilots have is pretty good, the apple pie is a ground up home made apple pie., the caffeinated chocolate pudding will wake you up.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2020)

doublejj said:


> we got these in the field....


I think I gurged a little.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> MRE's are pretty good. When we first went to the desert there weren't any chow halls set up so we had MRE's for our meals. Some people were breaking into the boxes and taking the most palatable ones prior to the commander putting a stop to it. There was a motor generator in the hangar we used to heat the meals because someone decided we couldn't be trusted with the heaters in the kits. If you put a piece of the heater block into a water bottle and close the lid it sounds like a bomb going off when the pressure exceeds the bottle's strength, from what I have been told.


Been there done that. Wide mouth 1 litter soda bottles may of been discontinued because they worked so well for homemade bang devises when combined with a little dry ice.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 11, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Nice photos. Guessing real camera and not just a cell phone? Seems you have a great eye.


Just a cell phone, hard to get a bad shot at some of these places.
My battery ran out in a few places, going to rip from my wife's camera later.

Camden is a bizarre place, it's all about sailing, yachting, money. 
Russian oligarchs kids with dads super yacht, folks who can't fly to Europe this summer, and double the cars from NY this year everywhere.

I got 4 points done in 2 days, just a couple more to go besides the 8-10 already seen.
Got 2 big islands also, going to take ferries to some offshore islands next.


----------



## lokie (Aug 11, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Just a cell phone, hard to get a bad shot at some of these places.
> My battery ran out in a few places, going to rip from my wife's camera later.
> 
> Camden is a bizarre place, it's all about sailing, yachting, money.
> ...


*I got 4 points done in 2 days*

It may be I have missed something. What points? What is the prize for collecting them?


----------



## DCcan (Aug 11, 2020)

Every peninsula has a point or several points full of rocks, and usually a lighthouse with a vista

Looked again, got at least 12 more major peninsula drives, 2 walk-on islands, 5-8 coastal ferry islands, 8 offshore islands on the shorter list....
Got 2 more to do for work in the next 2 weeks, so I'll get paid to drive there this time.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 11, 2020)

It takes all day to drive a peninsula because you have to stop at all the little coves, watch birds, eat seafood at pit stops, buy delectable apple tarts, take a beach walk at a nature reserve, stop at a lighthouse, get a lobster roll , then finally get to the goddamn point...more people takes 2x longer.


----------



## lokie (Aug 11, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Every peninsula has a point or several points full of rocks, and usually a lighthouse with a vista
> 
> Looked again, got at least 12 more major peninsula drives, 2 walk-on islands, 5-8 coastal ferry islands, 8 offshore islands on the shorter list....
> Got 2 more to do for work in the next 2 weeks, so I'll get paid to drive there this time.









So the Points ARE the prize.


----------



## lokie (Aug 11, 2020)

DCcan said:


> It takes all day to drive a peninsula because you have to stop at all the little coves, watch birds, eat seafood at pit stops, buy delectable apple tarts, take a beach walk at a nature reserve, stop at a lighthouse, get a lobster roll , then finally get to the goddamn point...more people takes 2x longer.


You make it sound like a chore.

I always enjoyed the back country and beach drives and all of the sights in between.

The +people is a bummer.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 11, 2020)

To some, my wife has the photo bug, I'm a chauffeur with a cheap iPhone. Some times it's a chore to shuffle the relatives from away. 

I just decided instead of keep going to the same places, like Acadia and White Mts, we would try to see more coastal areas in the summer and Northern Maine around Katahdin and Amish country to the east of that in the fall.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 11, 2020)

I keep eating lobster rolls and smokin Js and falling asleep on grassy blueberry fields till the seagulls or the fog comes for me. That's always fun.



DCcan said:


> ".... from away"


_From away_ means everyone else on the planet. You can move away, moving to Maine doesn't change your status except legally.


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 11, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Mine has a insert with a blower I put in back 18 years ago, with a 6" stainless steel liner up the chimney. It works a lot better than an open fireplace but they still are not very efficient. It is nice sitting in front of a fire, but propane is dirt cheap around here now. I could always put the wood burner back in when the world ends!! if things change. The wood is soooo dusty/dirty!!





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We "had" a wood fireplace & it was horribly inefficent. Then we tore off all the siding on the house, sealed all openings, new tyvek, doors, windows & siding plus an additional 18" of blown in insulation in the attic. The damn fireplace wouldn't draft worth a hoot even with the internal draft wide open so we dry walled the thing up & called it good.


External draft, sealed combustion chamber. Thermostat controlled blower fan. I have one at our old place, we moved but now a tenant enjoys it. I need one or more for the new place. I think it was like 4K or something.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 11, 2020)

What about wood pellet stoves?


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 11, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Great backpacking food as well.


Last year I took some egg based meals hiking, I couldn't eat them I left 4 in a trail angel box, I should go back see if they are still there.


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> or carbs
> 
> 
> Pemmican


Pemmican is a mixture of tallow, dried meat and dried berries used as a nutritious food. Historically, it was an important part of indigenous cuisine in certain parts of North America, and is still prepared today. The word comes from the Cree word pimîhkân, which itself is derived from the word pimî, "fat, grease". Wikipedia
Calories: 700-800 calories denverpost.com

Thanks c2g


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 11, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Last year I took some egg based meals hiking, I couldn't eat them I left 4 in a trail angel box, I should go back see if they are still there.


 We are headed up to a lake where the PCT goes threw. We normally take a few things with us to leave for the hikers, anything you'd be especially stoked to find in a AB?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Pemmican is a mixture of tallow, dried meat and dried berries used as a nutritious food. Historically, it was an important part of indigenous cuisine in certain parts of North America, and is still prepared today. The word comes from the Cree word pimîhkân, which itself is derived from the word pimî, "fat, grease". Wikipedia
> Calories: 700-800 calories denverpost.com
> 
> Thanks c2g


If everyone ate more Pemmican there would be less type II diabetes and thank you for sharing the information.


----------



## lokie (Aug 11, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> We are headed up to a lake where the PCT goes threw. We normally take a few things with us to leave for the hikers, anything you'd be especially stoked to find in a AB?


Something like this.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 11, 2020)

lokie said:


> Something like this.


Was planning on leaving a assortment of my homegrown from the winter.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 11, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> We are headed up to a lake where the PCT goes threw. We normally take a few things with us to leave for the hikers, anything you'd be especially stoked to find in a AB?


I couldn't find any AT trail thru hikers both times this year, had a whole handful of joints.

Last year I had 3 doz cookies for hikers at the final miles of the AT


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 11, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> We are headed up to a lake where the PCT goes threw. We normally take a few things with us to leave for the hikers, anything you'd be especially stoked to find in a AB?


Right now I am doing an elimination diet, and all the things I would be stoked to fin I can't have lol. Also, though PCT was closed? Jerky, M&M's, prerolls and a cold beer.


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 11, 2020)

DCcan said:


> I couldn't find any AT trail thru hikers both times this year, had a whole handful of joints.
> 
> Last year I had 3 doz cookies for hikers at the final miles of the AT


It's closed too I think.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 11, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Right now I am doing an elimination diet, and all the things I would be stoked to fin I can't have lol. Also, though PCT was closed? Jerky, M&M's, prerolls and a cold beer.


I'd recommend this food but its sold out.
It tastes liker something I could make and I can make every one of these dishes
Not cheap but amazing actual food in a bag with actual spice.

https://goodto-go.com/collections/food


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 11, 2020)

DCcan said:


> I'd recommend this food but its sold out.
> It tastes liker something I could make and I can make every one of these dishes
> Not cheap but amazing actual food in a bag with actual spice.
> 
> https://goodto-go.com/collections/food


Those are good I need to cut the bibimbap with plain rice though its too spicy for me. Many of the manufacturers like mtn house and backpackers pantry were real limited when I looked back in march.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 11, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> It's closed too I think.


The support network is closed, all the cheap motels and diners, quarantine restrictions, the huts across the granite ridges and bored local cops looking for out of state folks at the road crossings in the rural Appalachians.

Day hikers and droves of new campers are out, and we have hordes of NY and CT that never go here but got no choice this year.
They ate all the food I was going to recommend.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 11, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Those are good I need to cut the bibimbap with plain rice though its too spicy for me. Many of the manufacturers like mtn house and backpackers pantry were real limited when I looked back in march.


LOL. Just had it last night first time on top of a mt...wife got the hottest side and said the same thing, but I probably didn't chew it after a long day.
That was surprisingly spicy.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 11, 2020)

Did you know ants never get sick?


They have anty bodies...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 11, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Did you know ants never get sick?
> 
> 
> They have anty bodies...


~ Shameless facebook quote ~


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> ~ Shameless facebook quote ~


Oh I know, still funny as hell....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 12, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Did you know ants never get sick?
> 
> 
> They have anty bodies...


They never get heartburn either. 

Ant acid.


----------



## raratt (Aug 12, 2020)

*What do you call an ant who can see into the future?*

Clairvoy-ant.

Patched the holes in the kitchen ceiling this morning, I'll have to go over them one more time I'm sure.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> *What do you call an ant who can see into the future?*
> 
> Clairvoy-ant.
> 
> Patched the holes in the kitchen ceiling this morning, I'll have to go over them one more time I'm sure.


Or 

Ant-icipation....


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Aug 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4651389


I discovered fire ants when working under a car in Texas, not a fan.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> I discovered fire ants when working under a car in Texas, not a fan.


Ants in your pants?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2020)

What did peter seller say to the ant as he stepped on it???


wait for it


(insert pink panther theme song) dead ant, dead ant.........


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> I discovered fire ants when working under a car in Texas, not a fan.


Lifts are great.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> I discovered fire ants when working under a car in Texas, not a fan.


I’m currently really enjoying the Southern Fire Ant welts from my getting a bit chewed two weeks ago. This is not the imported fire ant (Solenopsis invicta), but native Solenopsis xyloni. Its bite and sting don’t feel like much, but they raise a long-lasting welt (“up to a week” guess I’m just special) that itches like twice as bad as a mosquito bite, right up there with local poison oak dermatitis.

Now I feel phantom bites and check to make sure another ant hasn’t just given the gift that keeps on giving. Benadryl cream doesn’t reduce the itch. Lidocaine cream helps some.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’m currently really enjoying the Southern Fire Ant welts from my getting a bit chewed a coupla weeks ago. This is not the imported fire ant (Solenopsis invicta), but native Solenopsis xyloni. Its bite and sting don’t feel like much, but they raise a long-lasting welt (“up to a week” guess I’m just special) that itches like twice as bad as a mosquito bite, right up there with local poison oak dermatitis.
> 
> Now I feel phantom bites and check to make sure another ant hasn’t just given the gift that keeps on giving. Benadryl cream doesn’t reduce the itch. Lidocaine cream helps some.


I use an antibiotic cream, it reduces the the itch big time


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 12, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> I use an antibiotic cream, it reduces the the itch big time


Regular, or the kind spiked with a local?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Regular, or the kind spiked with a local?


neosporen style.......triple antibiotic stuff


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 12, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> neosporen style.......triple antibiotic stuff


I have the Equate knockoff. I’ll try it.


----------



## Dirk8==D~Diggler (Aug 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> I discovered fire ants when working under a car in Texas, not a fan.


You can’t stand in one spot too long if you’re barefoot here in Georgia, they will find you. They are EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2020)

I guess that ice is not supposed to be in there.  It's working now, hopefully it will last to the end of summer.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I guess that ice is not supposed to be in there.  It's working now, hopefully it will last to the end of summer.
> 
> View attachment 4651452


wtf?


----------



## raratt (Aug 12, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> You can’t stand in one spot too long if you’re barefoot here in Georgia, they will find you. They are EVERYWHERE.


When I was little my dad was stationed in Arizona and I didn't know any better than to stand next to a red ant hill. They decided I was a threat and went up my jeans legs and bit the hell out of me. Dad had to pull them off my legs and use tweezers because their heads would still be attached if he pulled on the bodies.


----------



## raratt (Aug 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I guess that ice is not supposed to be in there.  It's working now, hopefully it will last to the end of summer.
> 
> View attachment 4651452


That typically happens when cooling units are low on freon.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> wtf?


It wasn't blowing any cold air this morning. I called a tech and he ran the fan without the a/c on and it thawed after an hour and it started working again. told me it's time to replace the furnace and a/c, they're both 25 years old.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> That typically happens when cooling units are low on freon.


They did a recharge and full service in 2019 and told us then that it needs to be replaced. Hopefully it lasts another month or so and we'll replace it and the furnace in the spring.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It wasn't blowing any cold air this morning. I called a tech and he ran the fan without the a/c on and it thawed after an hour and it started working again. told me it's time to replace the furnace and a/c, they're both 25 years old.


25yrs old, dang, got good use of that one didn't you...lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> 25yrs old, dang, got good use of that one didn't you...lol


Seven years. The home inspector told my partner's parents they should be replaced when they bought it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Seven years. The home inspector told my partner's parents they should be replaced when they bought it.


still got a few years out of it.....which isn't bad at all.....

me and the wife had to replace a window unit we had in the living room this year....we went up from a 5k btu unit to a 10k unit.......now I gotta figure out what I'm gonna do with an extra 5k unit hmmm.....pretty sure i'll keep it around and re-use it somewhere else....least I have a spare unit


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 12, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> still got a few years out of it.....which isn't bad at all.....
> 
> me and the wife had to replace a window unit we had in the living room this year....we went up from a 5k btu unit to a 10k unit.......now I gotta figure out what I'm gonna do with an extra 5k unit hmmm.....pretty sure i'll keep it around and re-use it somewhere else....least I have a spare unit


----------



## Bareback (Aug 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> They did a recharge and full service in 2019 and told us then that it needs to be replaced. Hopefully it lasts another month or so and we'll replace it and the furnace in the spring.


Their probably going to tell you that you need a new one every time you see them. Weather you do or not. But check a couple of things first, look to see if the coils are clean if not that can cause it to freeze up, keep a clean filter in it ..... a dirty filter causes the unit to over work itself and can freeze up .

However new units are more efficient.... but are not made to last as long. But old units having R-22 are being phased out and can only be serviced for a few more years, I don’t remember the exact date nor do I know what the Canadian plan is. I did take a class about three years ago that gave us the information but.... that was a lot of bong hits ago.

I’m just saying don’t take a salesperson’s word for it . You owe it to yourself to investigate just a little. There’s huge profit in the ac business.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4651497


Low mileage, cold air......


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4651497


that is temping for my coastal trips when I camp on the beach......lol


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’m currently really enjoying the Southern Fire Ant welts from my getting a bit chewed two weeks ago. This is not the imported fire ant (Solenopsis invicta), but native Solenopsis xyloni. Its bite and sting don’t feel like much, but they raise a long-lasting welt (“up to a week” guess I’m just special) that itches like twice as bad as a mosquito bite, right up there with local poison oak dermatitis.
> 
> Now I feel phantom bites and check to make sure another ant hasn’t just given the gift that keeps on giving. Benadryl cream doesn’t reduce the itch. Lidocaine cream helps some.


Cortisone cream


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> They did a recharge and full service in 2019 and told us then that it needs to be replaced. Hopefully it lasts another month or so and we'll replace it and the furnace in the spring.


You didn't happen to make another expensive purchase recently? You have to be extremely discreet about those type of purchases otherwise everything in the home gets jealous and commits suicide or begins to phone their work in.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Their probably going to tell you that you need a new one every time you see them. Weather you do or not. But check a couple of things first, look to see if the coils are clean if not that can cause it to freeze up, keep a clean filter in it ..... a dirty filter causes the unit to over work itself and can freeze up .
> 
> However new units are more efficient.... but are not made to last as long. But old units having R-22 are being phased out and can only be serviced for a few more years, I don’t remember the exact date nor do I know what the Canadian plan is. I did take a class about three years ago that gave us the information but.... that was a lot of bong hits ago.
> 
> I’m just saying don’t take a salesperson’s word for it . You owe it to yourself to investigate just a little. There’s huge profit in the ac business.


The unit is underneath the patio, you have to unbolt the skirt off and climb under in the dirt to get to it. I watched him go under but couldn't really see much, he brought back a chunk of ice and took a pic. I would really like to upgrade to high efficiency, my parents place is has over a thousand more square feet and they pay a third less for gas in the winter.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> You didn't happen to make another expensive purchase recently? You have to be extremely discreet about those type of purchases otherwise everything in the home gets jealous and commits suicide or begins to phone their work in.


lol No I've been very good with my spending recently. other than the lights and grow room upgrades


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> The unit is underneath the patio, you have to unbolt the skirt off and climb under in the dirt to get to it. I watched him go under but couldn't really see much, he brought back a chunk of ice and took a pic. I would really like to upgrade to high efficiency, my parents place is has over a thousand more square feet and they pay a third less for gas in the winter.


Good, you know how to get to it. Get under there, blow dry the ice off it, clean it up and give it some love and attention. 

By love and attention I mean curse at the mofo while you use a flashlight brighter than the sun to look for micro holes where you may have lost your refrigerant. Wiggle the compressor and lightly wiggle connections looking for looseness that could be tightened.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol No I've been very good with my spending recently. *other than the lights and grow room upgrades*


Right there! So not only did you spend but you spent outside, what they consider, the familial necessities, damn, sorry.


----------



## Dirk8==D~Diggler (Aug 12, 2020)

Page 3k


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> Page 3k


But not for long if we are doing this right.


----------



## Dirk8==D~Diggler (Aug 12, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Right there! So not only did you spend but you spent outside, what they consider, the familial necessities, damn, sorry.


Oof. This morning I got hit with “so when were you gonna tell me you bought another grow light.” Thought I hid the HLG box well enough...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> Oof. This morning I got hit with “so when were you gonna tell me you bought another grow light.” Thought I hid the HLG box well enough...


Whoa your appliances and furniture speak to you!! Damn sir, you must grow GREAT pot, or perchance you grow mushrooms?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 12, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> But not for long if we are doing this right.


----------



## Dirk8==D~Diggler (Aug 12, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Whoa your appliances and furniture speak to you!! Damn sir, you must grow GREAT pot, or perchance you grow mushrooms?


*slightly above average pot


----------



## raratt (Aug 12, 2020)

3000.5


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Good, you know how to get to it. Get under there, blow dry the ice off it, clean it up and give it some love and attention.
> 
> By love and attention I mean curse at the mofo while you use a flashlight brighter than the sun to look for micro holes where you may have lost your refrigerant. Wiggle the compressor and lightly wiggle connections looking for looseness that could be tightened.





Laughing Grass said:


> *climb under in the dirt to get to it. *


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 12, 2020)

You got a problem with climbing around in the dirt to take care of business yourself? 

Or are you more of a “well I trust them, so I’ll throw as much money at the problem as they tell me to...”????


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> *climb under in the dirt to get to it. *


There you go, you got it! Pro tip, wear a hat, spiders like dark, cool places and gloves to protect your manicure.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> *slightly above average pot


Come, come good sir, do not be shy. I've been growing for awhile and inanimate objects have yet to converse with me.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 12, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Good, you know how to get to it. Get under there, blow dry the ice off it, clean it up and give it some love and attention.
> 
> By love and attention I mean curse at the mofo while you use a flashlight brighter than the sun to look for micro holes where you may have lost your refrigerant. Wiggle the compressor and lightly wiggle connections looking for looseness that could be tightened.


Wish I were closer - I'm cert'd for AC&R (Mobil, Commercial & Res) and have a couple of leak detectors that would make that job easier.
Then again the tech that inspected it would have them as well.

Another thing to look for is an oil film - if there is a gas leak there will be oil at the origin. Even if you do find a fixable leak the system will need oil added depending on how much it has lost, and the refrigerant will need to be topped off (probably after evacuation depending on current pressures).

Note: Do not try this yourself, each system takes a very specific amount of refrigerant. Over charging is the death knell for a compressor.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 12, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Come, come good sir, do not be shy. I've been growing for awhile and inanimate objects have yet to converse with me.


Dang Girl, you're swinging for the fence today.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Wish I were closer - I'm cert'd for AC&R (Mobil, Commercial & Res) and have a couple of leak detectors that would make that job easier.
> Then again the tech that inspected it would have them as well.
> 
> Another thing to look for is an oil film - if there is a gas leak there will be oil at the origin. Even if you do find a fixable leak the system will need oil added depending on how much it has lost, and the refrigerant will need to be topped off (probably after evacuation depending on current pressures).
> ...


What luck aren't you passing right by there?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2020)

^^^^


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Dang Girl, you're swinging for the fence today.


Apparently


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 12, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> What luck aren't you passing right by there?


That'd go over like a lead balloon with Momma in the rig + won't have any of the required tools to help.
Have you seen how large the evac rigs (EPA required) are?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That'd go over like a lead balloon with Momma in the rig + won't have any of the required tools to help.
> Have you seen how large the evac rigs (EPA required) are?


I'm in CA, of course not!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> You got a problem with climbing around in the dirt to take care of business yourself?
> 
> Or are you more of a “well I trust them, so I’ll throw as much money at the problem as they tell me to...”????


That's a little insulting.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's a little insulting.


What’s the problem with crawling in the dirt? I think the dirt was insulted more than anything...


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's a little insulting.


I have no problem with calling a professional to take care of business... But you literally make it seem like getting dirty is akin to hitting a child.

Im sorry if it came off as rude. You are correct, it was insulting and that isn’t my intention. Or perhaps it was in the moment, but I really don’t want to make anyone feel bad.

so for that, I apologize

I may just be a little fucked in the head

I am sorry,@Laughing Grass


----------



## raratt (Aug 12, 2020)

Cleaned the stove top, it was nasty. Rinsed the silverware and loaded the dishwasher and ran it.
Wife wants me to make a shrimp pasta thingy for dinner. I put it off last night so I guess I need to summon up some energy from somewhere and get it cooked.
I'm almost out of tincture, for some reason. I use it more than I toke, no coughing involved, however it makes beer taste REALLY good. Beer shelf is filled, buds and suds in a couple.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 12, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I have no problem with calling a professional to take care of business... But you literally make it seem like getting dirty is akin to hitting a child.
> 
> Im sorry if it came off as rude. You are correct, it was insulting and that isn’t my intention. Or perhaps it was in the moment, but I really don’t want to make anyone feel bad.
> 
> ...


_Figuratively_. I literally said climb under in the dirt to get to it.

Fine, it’s water under the bridge now


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 12, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Right there! So not only did you spend but you spent outside, what they consider, the familial necessities, damn, sorry.


Explains my recent water issues.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 12, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Wish I were closer - I'm cert'd for AC&R (Mobil, Commercial & Res) and have a couple of leak detectors that would make that job easier.


In the navy we used a torch with a little tube thingy

If the flame popped, you had your leak

phosgene gas was produced though


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 12, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> In the navy we used a torch with a little tube thingy
> 
> If the flame popped, you had your leak
> 
> phosgene gas was produced though


Yeah, the flame on the torch was blue but when you got the sample tube into a Fluorocarbon gas it turned green.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2020)

Today’s lunch menu includes a Macon cheeseburger.

If I want one, I’ll be Macon it myself.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Today’s lunch menu includes a Macon cheeseburger.
> 
> If I want one, I’ll be Macon it myself.


Remember Macon rhymes with bacon!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Remember Macon rhymes with bacon!


Hmmm
~salivates~
New plan step 1: Macon the bacon


----------



## Dirk8==D~Diggler (Aug 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Remember Macon rhymes with bacon!


There’s a minor league team down here called the Macon Bacon (Macon being the city). We also have the Savanah Bananas.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Hmmm
> ~salivates~
> New plan step 1: Macon the bacon


That subliminal suggestion was suggested by Paulie.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> That subliminal suggestion was suggested by Paulie.


Pupnotized!


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Pupnotized!
> 
> View attachment 4652305
> 
> ...


Much cuter than the alternative hypnotoad...


----------



## neosapien (Aug 13, 2020)

I accomplished finally setting up an appointment to get my MMJ card on Saturday. For the first time in 23 years I will not be categorized as a criminal (by my state) for getting high. I mean taking medicine.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I accomplished finally setting up an appointment to get my MMJ card on Saturday. For the first time in 23 years I will not be categorized as a criminal (by my state) for getting high. I mean taking medicine.


Good news!


----------



## manfredo (Aug 13, 2020)

I just broke down and bought a decent cell phone, and a new plan...I have been using Tracfone for a few years now but they are not the deal they use to be...and I do a lot more texting, etc, now... Also getting rid of the land line!

AT&T has a deal - unlimited talk and text., and 8 gb of data a month, for $25 a month but you have to pay the entire year up front...$300...Got that, and was able to transfer my landline number to it, and bought a new ZTE phone...a fairly fly one. I have a cheap ZTE now and it's been great. Got this









ZTE Axon 10 Pro Dual-SIM 256GB Smartphone (Unlocked, 12GB RAM)


Buy ZTE Axon 10 Pro Dual-SIM 256GB Smartphone (Unlocked, 12GB RAM) featuring GSM / 4G LTE Compatible, North American Variant, Snapdragon 855 Octa-Core CPU, 6.47" 2340 x 1080 AMOLED Display, Rear: 48MP / 20MP / 8MP, Front: 20MP with AI Portrait Mode, 3x Optical Zoom + Up to 10x Digital Zoom...




www.bhphotovideo.com






OK, now what else is going to need an influx of cash?? Actually I have a long list...I may need a personal shopping assistant, lol. I been looking at cars for over a year!


----------



## neosapien (Aug 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Good news!


Yes. With the economic collapse and the coronavirus I have crushing anxiety. I can't take it anymore. I have trouble sleeping. I can not function like this anymore. I feel barely human. 

Does that sound good?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I just broke down and bought a decent cell phone, and a new plan...I have been using Tracfone for a few years now but they are not the deal they use to be...and I do a lot more texting, etc, now... Also getting rid of the land line!
> 
> AT&T has a deal - unlimited talk and text., and 8 gb of data a month, for $25 a month but you have to pay the entire year up front...$300...Got that, and was able to transfer my landline number to it, and bought a new ZTE phone...a fairly fly one. I have a cheap ZTE now and it's been great. Got this
> 
> ...


Sweet upgrade.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Yes. With the economic collapse and the coronavirus I have crushing anxiety. I can't take it anymore. I have trouble sleeping. I can not function like this anymore. I feel barely human.
> 
> Does that sound good?


Getting the card to handle it does!


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 13, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Yes. With the economic collapse and the coronavirus I have crushing anxiety. I can't take it anymore. I have trouble sleeping. I can not function like this anymore. I feel barely human.
> 
> Does that sound good?


I always used to tell them that marijuana helped me relax, so I was able to fit an extra dick or two in my mouth at once...Occasionally I was asked by the doctor to demonstrate said effects.


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 13, 2020)

Yeah, I'm glutton for punishment, look at what I got microwave.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Aug 13, 2020)

Did a lot of cutting, welding, drilling and got the 3 new Solar panels up.
Then torrential rain ..........


----------



## raratt (Aug 13, 2020)

I put hot water in the sink and thawed out chicken for dinner. No need to overachieve today.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> I put hot water in the sink and thawed out chicken for dinner. No need to overachieve today.


I had leftover burritos for lunch AND dinner....I'm with you on this!!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I had leftover burritos for lunch AND dinner....I'm with you on this!!


I thought I'd go to El Pollo and pick up a thigh or two. Instead after a nap I realized I had a bag of these and a bottle of Tapatio. Dinner solved.

Bag is a liar. It tried to convince me there were 3.5 servings in there. Turns out there was one.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I thought I'd go to El Pollo and pick up a thigh or two. Instead after a nap I realized I had a bag of these and a bottle of Tapatio. Dinner solved.
> View attachment 4652827
> Bag is a liar. It tried to convince me there were 3.5 servings in there. Turns out there was one.


I like Baken-ets


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I like Baken-ets


These still have the fat attached, not just fluffy skin.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> These still have the fat attached, not just fluffy skin.


Fluffy skin + chipotle aioli = this’ll do


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 13, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> Did a lot of cutting, welding, drilling and got the 3 new Solar panels up.
> Then torrential rain ..........
> View attachment 4652749View attachment 4652750


Nice, got a little yard work to do , Eh?


----------



## sarahJane211 (Aug 13, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Nice, got a little yard work to do , Eh?


I can't be bothered with gardening, a guy comes round and does it for $10 every now and again.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 13, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> I can't be bothered with gardening, a guy comes round and does it for $10 every now and again.


Can't be bothered to make a place look nice

cleaning the yard kinda makes sure snakes don't come around and in your area might wanna think bout that....js....unless?

P.s nice work on the solar panels


----------



## manfredo (Aug 13, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> I can't be bothered with gardening, a guy comes round and does it for $10 every now and again.


I was thinking, I bet there's some big snakes out back on the other side of the fence! Big ass water snakes....eeeeks!

Nice job on the solar panel mounts...beautiful!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 13, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I was thinking, I bet there's some big snakes out back on the other side of the fence! Big ass water snakes....eeeeks!
> 
> Nice job on the solar panel mounts...beautiful!!


Ever here of a cotton mouth snake, deadly if you're not paying attention, they love water or be near it....now in that vicinity boa..or python...maybe a black momba....who know, just better to think ahead a tad.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 13, 2020)

Love the panels btw, nice work


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 13, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Ever here of a cotton mouth snake, deadly if you're not paying attention, they love water or be near it..


They're also called water moccasins


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 13, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> They're also called water moccasins


Yep...think there two of the same breed..honestly don't know


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 13, 2020)

I ran over a big rattlesnake with my '73 Husqvarna 250WR

not today though


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 14, 2020)

I made a Mars light work much better today only minimal effort.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Aug 14, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I was thinking, I bet there's some big snakes out back on the other side of the fence! Big ass water snakes....eeeeks!
> 
> Nice job on the solar panel mounts...beautiful!!


Funny you should say that, we saw this one on top of the wall a few years back.
It was about 8 feet long.


And when I was out hiking on Wednesday ..........


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 14, 2020)

Woke up to being called a racist lolol


----------



## DCcan (Aug 14, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Woke up to being called a racist lolol


Pretty incomprehensible rant, but the bad punctuation and abuse of capital letters is a crime in most school districts.

My god, the things that he did to commas while abusing periods is unspeakable.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 14, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Pretty incomprehensible rant, but the bad punctuation and abuse of capital letters is a crime in most school districts.
> 
> My god, the things that he did to commas while abusing periods is unspeakable.


Talk about run on sentences lol


----------



## DCcan (Aug 14, 2020)

I keep reading it, but the sentence structure collapses several times.
It's like there is no coherent thought that is actually put forward and completed.
Just a jumbled mess of a confused mind.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 14, 2020)

DCcan said:


> I keep reading it, but the sentence structure collapses several times.
> It's like there is no coherent thought that is actually put forward and completed.
> Just a jumbled mess of a confused mind.


Or a drunk lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 14, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I ran over a big rattlesnake with my '73 Husqvarna 250WR
> 
> not today though


I shot a 5ft "er not to long ago.....damn thing had 12 rattles on it....still got the rattles...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 14, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> Funny you should say that, we saw this one on top of the wall a few years back.
> It was about 8 feet long.
> View attachment 4653018
> 
> ...


damn, gotta be careful out there...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2020)

New fan installed  now to take apart the old one and see if I can get new bearings


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> New fan installed  now to take apart the old one and see if I can get new bearings


Butch lol


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> New fan installed  now to take apart the old one and see if I can get new bearings


I'm still working on my first cup of coffee...


----------



## Coldnasty (Aug 14, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Woke up to being called a racist lolol
> View attachment 4653065


I mean to be fair I wasn’t here very long before I encountered that Uncle Buck fellow, he is quite rude.I chalked it up to immaturity and just ignored him though.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm still working on my first cup of coffee...


My broke ass fan would wait for you!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm still working on my first cup of coffee...


Fresh pot going right now ....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2020)

@Cann


curious2garden said:


> My broke ass fan would wait for you!


Go big or go home. ; )









Home


Big Ass Fans can create comfortable conditions anywhere. Shop industrial fans, directional fans, infrared heaters and evaporative coolers.




www.bigassfans.com


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> @Cann
> 
> 
> Go big or go home. ; )
> ...


It drew blood so I am almost done


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 14, 2020)

Poop soup. 
I know it’s done when I see big “bio” bubbles trying to escape.


----------



## 757growin (Aug 14, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Received 2 more cases of MRE's to add to the stockpile...
> View attachment 4650605


I have an old marine who comes to my store out of the hills once a month and buys 2 cases. He lives off that alone. The 2021s have the desired pizza mre. A must have.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 14, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> @Cann
> 
> 
> Go big or go home. ; )
> ...


Nice fans. I had the same cup but way bigger.....but it broke  got this one now.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 14, 2020)

Coldnasty said:


> I mean to be fair I wasn’t here very long before I encountered that Uncle Buck fellow, he is quite rude.I chalked it up to immaturity and just ignored him though.


I agree dude, I don’t know him.


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2020)

Took in 6 bags of cans because the bags were falling apart. Picked up Papa Murphy's pizza while I was in the area. Grabbed a 30 pk and a new vape cartridge on the way back home. I'm done for today. 104 outside right now, probably go up a few more degrees in the next couple hours.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 14, 2020)

About to start trimming...waiting on my trimmer to get here! It ain't gonna take long  Only a few are ready,, and they are not nearly fat enough!

I think I found a deal on a gas fireplace insert...a really good one, this retiring engineer just bought this mansion and he is taking it out to burn wood. It's a Regency brand and puts out 38k BTU's...That's some serious heat. I'm imaging me in shorts in the winter, lol. 3k dollar unit he's asking 1k for...Just waiting on pictures. The thought of no more firewood is so sweet...I mean as it is now I am up 2-3 times during the night feeding the thing. And it's probably a matter of time before i burn the place down! And no dust....Ahhh, sweet dreams!

Trimming trimming trimming....


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 14, 2020)

Red sky night,

Red sky in morn,

Hot

Considering dropping the socks.


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 14, 2020)

Smoke bad fire worse.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Smoke bad fire worse.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 14, 2020)

Had a good day at work, never knew this place existed.
Five Islands Harbor





Lunch at another harbor at Baileys Island, cribstone bridge and toward the point where the great white attacked.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


>


Done that not once but twice.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2020)

Wut up everyone? I miss you guys.

Hey, anyone got a back I could lease for like 2 months?

Holy shit. If it aint the back it’s an all of a sudden sciatica bullshit. Got this thing to try

I hope to hell it works. Please guys. Please pray to satan for me please.
Love you guys.
Got 1-1/8” subfloor to start gluing and screwing tomorrow morning. The heat is on too. @raratt posted(yes i do kinda still try to follow)the forecast for around here. Omg is all i got to say.


Once the subfloor/dancefloor is down i’m not even trippin. The rest of getting “dried in” won’t fucking kill me. Later


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Wut up everyone? I miss you guys.
> 
> Hey, anyone got a back a could lease for like 2 months?
> View attachment 4653798
> ...


Good to see you among the living. I hope that helps, aging sucks!


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Good to see you among the living. I hope that helps, aging sucks!


Hey speaking of my favorite person on here. What is going on?
Have you heard good things about this electric stim for sciatica?
I’ve had it at chiropractors and physical therapy. Have you heard about these at home ones working for sciatic bullshit. I don’t think i slipped a disc. Very sure i didn’t but this shit sucks. I sit down for 1 min and takes me 2 to get up. My ass and hamey hurts like a mofo


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Wut up everyone? I miss you guys.
> 
> Hey, anyone got a back I could lease for like 2 months?
> View attachment 4653798
> ...


Did you get a new auto feed screw gun?


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> Did you get a new auto feed screw gun?


Oh you fricken know it bro. I had one before almost identical. Different screw gun same attachment.

I’m not so worried about screwing off. I’ll be doing that and cutting. Gonna have the kid lay down the caulk. Lol.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2020)

You guys be honest. Do i look fat in the shadow of that pic?
Because i’ve lost 20 lbs since about 2 months ago.


















Fuck you if you were thinking that. 





















Oh yeah penis


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh you fricken know it bro. I had one before almost identical. Different screw gun same attachment.
> View attachment 4653811
> I’m not so worried about screwing off. I’ll be doing that and cutting. Gonna have the kid lay down the caulk. Lol.


Nobody lays down the caulk like 44Penis


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2020)

You guys see that skilsaw in the back ground?
It survived the fire. Won it graduation ceremony when turned out gay, i mean journeyman in ‘96. Had to replace all the plastic but it survived. Was out on my brand new cement paver padio i JUST did with a diamond blade on it.



Those of you who don’t know. I just finished sweeping in the sand on my brand new 500sqft paver patio the night before the fire.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2020)

I will never ever sweep sand in between pavers on Nov 7 ever again. Just am not gonna do it


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2020)

Ok last one. I forgot to show off the “vapor barrier” in the crawlspace i did.

Felt and 12 mil reinforced.
The inspector saw it and said holy shit. Never seen a crawlspace done up like that before. I told him word!
I made the plumbers wear socks. Lmao

I went in there to do some shit already and rolled my way out. How fucking killer is that, for those of you who have crawlspace and have had to crawl in there?

Btw it was fucking pristine before the plumbers had their way  but at least its still clean


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Hey speaking of my favorite person on here. What is going on?
> Have you heard good things about this electric stim for sciatica?
> I’ve had it at chiropractors and physical therapy. Have you heard about these at home ones working for sciatic bullshit. I don’t think i slipped a disc. Very sure i didn’t but this shit sucks. I sit down for 1 min and takes me 2 to get up. My ass and hamey hurts like a mofo


It helps for some people. Inversion works for more people but not all. I hope it works for you. I've been pretty good. I bought a new computer and am awaiting the UPS to bring it. I'm having fun watching it travel everywhere I can't go LOL. How's the family and pup doing? How are the snakes?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Ok last one. I forgot to show off the “vapor barrier” in the crawlspace i did.
> View attachment 4653836
> Felt and 12 mil reinforced.
> The inspector saw it and said holy shit. Never seen a crawlspace done up like that before. I told him word!
> ...


That is a thing of beauty! Hell @Laughing Grass could even check her compressor for leaks. Nicely done Aero.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> It helps for some people. Inversion works for more people but not all. I hope it works for you. I've been pretty good. I bought a new computer and am awaiting the UPS to bring it. I'm having fun watching it travel everywhere I can't go LOL. How's the family and pup doing? How are the snakes?


New laptop or pc?
Inversion might work for scatica? I’ve been wanting one for my other back problems.
Daughter is about to pop, only had around 20 rattlers this year. Not bad. I feel like i’m culling back the population finally. Hopefully only 15 next year.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 14, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Hey speaking of my favorite person on here. What is going on?
> Have you heard good things about this electric stim for sciatica?
> I’ve had it at chiropractors and physical therapy. Have you heard about these at home ones working for sciatic bullshit. I don’t think i slipped a disc. Very sure i didn’t but this shit sucks. I sit down for 1 min and takes me 2 to get up. My ass and hamey hurts like a mofo


Water......my back acts up when I get dehydrated. Hope that thing works for you.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Water......my back acts up when I get dehydrated. Hope that thing works for you.


But dude. I drink a shit ton of beer. Beer has water in it so it can’t be that.  

Really though, this sciatica is some fucking bullshit. I can work and work and work but if i sit down i’m fucked. And a dude’s gotta sit down once in a while.
It started out about three weeks ago. Didn’t hurt at all getting up in the morning. Now it hurts like fuck getting out of bed. It’s all bad


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 14, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> New laptop or pc?
> Inversion might work for scatica? I’ve been wanting one for my other back problems.
> Daughter is about to pop, only had around 20 rattlers this year. Not bad. I feel like i’m culling the population.


Inversion is amazing!


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Ok last one. I forgot to show off the “vapor barrier” in the crawlspace i did.
> View attachment 4653836
> Felt and 12 mil reinforced.
> The inspector saw it and said holy shit. Never seen a crawlspace done up like that before. I told him word!
> ...


What are the piers supporting?


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> What are the piers supporting?


2’x2’ footings. They have a 1” standoff bracket.
They are supporting a 12” lvl beam. Piers are 5.5’ on center. Totally overkill.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> What are the piers supporting?


Ceiling support for that kick ass underlayment.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Ceiling support for that kick ass underlayment.


I love you man. You’re awesome


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> 2’x2’ footings. They have a 1” standoff bracket.
> They are supporting a 12” lvl beam. Piers are 5.5’ on center. Totally overkill.


I see it now, couldn't figure it out with the plumbing in the way, and my eyes suck, lol.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> I see it now, couldn't figure it out with the plumbing in the way, and my eyes suck, lol.


I looked back at that pic and it does look like they are holding up the 3” waste.


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I looked back at that pic and it does look like they are holding up the 3” waste.


I did see it looked like the scabbed on 2X's were holding the waste pipe up.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> New laptop or pc?
> Inversion might work for scatica? I’ve been wanting one for my other back problems.
> Daughter is about to pop, only had around 20 rattlers this year. Not bad. I feel like i’m culling back the population finally. Hopefully only 15 next year.


iMac  Yup inversion can help sciatica. Also water, sad thing about alcohol is it's a diuretic. Actually more water, less beer. I'd go inversion and keep drinking my beer LOL But see how the new gadget works. 

Congrats on the 'popping' I hope you get to see yours a lot. You'll make a wonderful grandpa ;D


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> iMac  Yup inversion can help sciatica. Also water, sad thing about alcohol is it's a diuretic. Actually more water, less beer. I'd go inversion and keep drinking my beer LOL But see how the new gadget works.
> 
> Congrats on the 'popping' I hope you get to see yours a lot. You'll make a wonderful grandpa ;D


You’re so bad ass!
I will be seeing my granddaughter allot. They are here. But have plans to only move to grass valley/nevada city. I’m gonna spoil that kid like i did my daughter


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> You’re so bad ass!
> I will be seeing my granddaughter allot. They are here. But have plans to only move to grass valley/nevada city. I’m gonna spoil that kid like i did my daughter


You are bad ass would you just look at that, what you built, incredible. You've earned your back pain honestly.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> You guys see that skilsaw in the back ground?
> It survived the fire. Won it graduation ceremony when turned out gay, i mean journeyman in ‘96. Had to replace all the plastic but it survived. Was out on my brand new cement paver padio i JUST did with a diamond blade on it.
> 
> 
> ...


If i wasn’t doing that patio I would have definitely lost both boats. Both boats were out in my lot because bringing materials in through the side and my boats carport.No boat insurance cause i’s stupid. Both boats took about 30k in damage. Home owners only covers 1500.
I’ve already spent about 9k on the jet sled. The FV trollitup took allot more damage. You really can never fix ember burns everyfuckingwhere  
The FV trollitup us now fishable and I wouldn’t even give a fuck if a smoker dropped an ash on shit lmao.
Good night


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I went in there to do some shit already and rolled my way out. How fucking killer is that, for those of you who have crawlspace and have had to crawl in there?


Working in crawlspaces sucks... unless it's your crawlspace. That's seriously beautiful.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 15, 2020)

jigfresh said:


> Working in crawlspaces sucks... unless it's your crawlspace. That's seriously beautiful.


My crawl space. You really think so?


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 15, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> My crawl space. You really think so?


It looks haunted and about like my crawlspace back home. Only difference is mine has a little less 'headroom' (if you can call it that). It starts at like 3 feet and tapers down to about 20" in the back. Super fun to get back there. 

My least favorite crawlspace experience was when 2 skunks got in a fight down there in the middle of the night. The next 10 or so days weren't very enjoyable. Another time a racoon had a litter (or whatever groups of baby racoons are called) down there. I hadn't realized she got in, and then there was no getting them out until they were a bit grown and could venture out on their own and I finally sealed it back up.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 15, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> My crawl space. You really think so?
> View attachment 4654289


Who’s under the tarp?


----------



## raratt (Aug 15, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Who’s under the tarp?


Jehovah's Witness.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 15, 2020)

jigfresh said:


> Working in crawlspaces sucks... unless it's your crawlspace. That's seriously beautiful.


I'm a bit claustrophobic so crawlspace work isn't my cup-o-tea. 

Working under a car always makes me nervous, especially if it's tight. 


cannabineer said:


> Who’s under the tarp?





raratt said:


> Jehovah's Witness.


Got any Mormons down there?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> Jehovah's Witness.


The ultimate (and permanent) "witness protection program".


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 15, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The ultimate (and permanent) "witness protection program".


Jehovah’s Witness Protection Program sounds like either a light Christian jazz ensemble, or one of those “before and after” phrases on Wheel.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The ultimate (and permanent) "witless protection program".


FIFY


----------



## raratt (Aug 15, 2020)

You need a jackhammer to get to my crawl space, it's a slab.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> You need a jackhammer to get to my crawl space, it's a slab.


Same


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 15, 2020)

Moved some dirt around....gotta clean out all the stones and pack down, then smooth out again and throw out some seed for the birds to eat......then in a few days I'll throw out some more. Hopfully get some grass to grow.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 15, 2020)

jigfresh said:


> It looks haunted and about like my crawlspace back home. Only difference is mine has a little less 'headroom' (if you can call it that). It starts at like 3 feet and tapers down to about 20" in the back. Super fun to get back there.
> 
> My least favorite crawlspace experience was when 2 skunks got in a fight down there in the middle of the night. The next 10 or so days weren't very enjoyable. Another time a racoon had a litter (or whatever groups of baby racoons are called) down there. I hadn't realized she got in, and then there was no getting them out until they were a bit grown and could venture out on their own and I finally sealed it back up.


Yeah I hope I don't find anything living under there. When the house was attached to the city sewer back in the 90s they dug trenches and laid the pipes but apparently they decided to not bury them. Not a crawl space person but have to bite the bullet and put on the jumpsuit and crawl in and take a look around. Contiplating have a crawlspace company seal it up properly but have heard mixed reviews on doing so with such a old house.


----------



## raratt (Aug 15, 2020)

Cleaned and filled the hummingbird feeders last night. Watered the girls this morning. There is enough beer for tonight in the fridge, and plenty of leftovers for dinner. Was going to watch NASCAR today, who decides Daytona Beach is a good place for a race in the middle of Aug? The sky there is not happy. Screw it, I'll make sure the couch doesn't move for an hour or so.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> Cleaned and filled the hummingbird feeders last night. Watered the girls this morning. There is enough beer for tonight in the fridge, and plenty of leftovers for dinner. Was going to watch NASCAR today, who decides Daytona Beach is a good place for a race in the middle of Aug? The sky there is not happy. Screw it, I'll make sure the couch doesn't move for an hour or so.


LOL I'm not a nascar kinda guy but anything scheduled between 2 and 4:30 will be fucked in fl

Been stuck on a few planes down there!


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Ok last one. I forgot to show off the “vapor barrier” in the crawlspace i did.
> View attachment 4653836
> Felt and 12 mil reinforced.
> The inspector saw it and said holy shit. Never seen a crawlspace done up like that before. I told him word!
> ...


My country is so dry our vapor barrier is the dirt lol just vents nothing gets covered on a stump job. Hope you've been well mate, whats this about a fire is it the old one or a new one surely not?


----------



## lokie (Aug 15, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL I'm not a nascar kinda guy but anything scheduled between 2 and 4:30 will be fucked in fl
> 
> Been stuck on a few planes down there!


My mother in law lived a few blocks from the Daytona Speedway.

The roar of engines were prevalent on race day. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=501246673917257


----------



## lokie (Aug 15, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Wtf! After awhile, my pot plants been wanting water everyday so I transplanted to pots 3
> times the size and starting next day and so on... they still want water everyday. Weather pattern has been the same.
> Not a question. Just don't understand it.


The bigger your dreams the more resources required.


----------



## raratt (Aug 15, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> My country is so dry our vapor barrier is the dirt lol just vents nothing gets covered on a stump job. Hope you've been well mate, whats this about a fire is it the old one or a new one surely not?


Which one?




__





2022 Fire Season Outlook







www.fire.ca.gov


----------



## neosapien (Aug 15, 2020)

Got my MMJ appointment confirmation for tomorrow at 12:30 woot woot!


----------



## raratt (Aug 15, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Got my MMJ appointment confirmation for tomorrow at 12:30 woot woot!


I got mine online, Dr called and talked to me for a minute or so, then they emailed me a copy to use right away and sent a hard copy in the mail. I just got it so I could buy clones in the local store that can only sell to medical patients due to city regs.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 15, 2020)

lokie said:


> The bigger your dreams the more resources required.


The more crap I get rid of, the happier I am.
It started with getting rid of a boat, trading for a canoe & wooden paddles.
It turns out it was the water I liked, not the boat.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> I got mine online, Dr called and talked to me for a minute or so, then they emailed me a copy to use right away and sent a hard copy in the mail. I just got it so I could buy clones in the local store that can only sell to medical patients due to city regs.


Yeah this is a "telemedicine" appointment as well. My state is still in the dark ages and has 0 growing. Am basically getting it to not be a criminal any longer.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 15, 2020)

Rolled away the morning, and watched some old westerns.
Another Christmas present done.
Looks like i need another jelly jar.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 15, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Rolled away the morning, and watched some old westerns.
> Another Christmas present done.
> Looks like i need another jelly jar.
> View attachment 4654823


I dig the straw! 

SH420


----------



## DCcan (Aug 15, 2020)

Maybe not the finest ingredients, despite the labeling.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 15, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> My country is so dry our vapor barrier is the dirt lol just vents nothing gets covered on a stump job. Hope you've been well mate, whats this about a fire is it the old one or a new one surely not?


i’ve been good bro thx. Same to you. Same old fire I’m always talking about lol.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> i’ve been good bro thx. Same to you. Same old fire I’m always talking about lol.


Yeah, an experience with fire of that magnitude...i imagine it sorta just takes on the moniker of ‘The Fire’


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 15, 2020)

Midweek camping trip to celebrate the wifes birthday. Wish we could have stayed longer!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 15, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Rolled away the morning, and watched some old westerns.
> Another Christmas present done.
> Looks like i need another jelly jar.


You are officially invited over for Christmas Dinner!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 15, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Red sky night,
> View attachment 4653766
> Red sky in morn,
> View attachment 4653775
> ...


Least those socks are wool and smart!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh you fricken know it bro. I had one before almost identical. Different screw gun same attachment.
> View attachment 4653811
> I’m not so worried about screwing off. I’ll be doing that and cutting. Gonna have the kid lay down the caulk. Lol.


That stuff is heavy! Hope its not windy!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Hey speaking of my favorite person on here. What is going on?
> Have you heard good things about this electric stim for sciatica?
> I’ve had it at chiropractors and physical therapy. Have you heard about these at home ones working for sciatic bullshit. I don’t think i slipped a disc. Very sure i didn’t but this shit sucks. I sit down for 1 min and takes me 2 to get up. My ass and hamey hurts like a mofo


Better that it hurts high in the leg rather than in the foot. Good luck and listen to your body..


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 15, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> That stuff is heavy! Hope its not windy!


Nope not windy but it’s hot as fuck out. Got us a heat wave going on. I called it at 11am yesterday started at 6. Will do the same tomorrow and end up finished monday.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 15, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Nope not windy but it’s hot as fuck out. Got us a heat wave going on. I called it at 11am yesterday started at 6. Will do the same tomorrow and end up finished monday.


You gonna hold a barn dance once the floor is down or just head straight into doing the layout?


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 15, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> You gonna hold a barn dance once the floor is down or just head straight into doing the layout?


No time for fun my friend. Lol. Plus my daughters boyfriend is my help and they are due to have baby here very soon. Need to get it to where i can do some shit without needing help, for the most part, before that time comes.
Things like blocking, exterior sheathing etc, i can do myself waiting for my help to return. I told them i’d give him 1 week off when baby arrives. We’ll see how that plays out.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 16, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Least those socks are wool and smart!


Those are nice socks!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 16, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Moved some dirt around....gotta clean out all the stones and pack down, then smooth out again and throw out some seed for the birds to eat......then in a few days I'll throw out some more. Hopfully get some grass to grow.


Should have stopped there at 1.....3 1ton dump trucks full of dirt is to much for my back. Today is gonna suck


----------



## lokie (Aug 16, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Should have stopped there at 1.....3 1ton dump trucks full of dirt is to much for my back. Today is gonna suck


in 1 day?

Took me 2 months to spread 1 dumper. 

I was not happy with where it was dropped. So I took my time spreading it a few shovels at a time. 

I'm not bustin my ass because someone else has challenged organizational skills.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 16, 2020)

lokie said:


> in 1 day?
> 
> Took me 2 months to spread 1 dumper.
> 
> ...


3 - 3.5 hrs....dont know didn't see how long. I did use the atv for some. I still have 4 other loads in another area. Its not clean fill so roots and rocks and leftover chunks of wood. This was the stuff I dug out from where my wood shed was when I had to run new drainage pipe.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 16, 2020)

went and looked at new gas inserts yesterday. I started feeling like the "deal" I found on CL was a scam, when I could only get the guy to send me like 2 pictures, and one of them was a remote control for a space heater, and NOT a gas fireplace. I can buy a brand new name brand BIG one for 3-4k if I install it myself, which I can.

Also called for a new overhead door for my garage Friday. I was going to do it 2 years ago...procrastination. It's a big door, 11' high x 16' wide, and about the same price as the insert....3-4k, with an opener. But it will be so nice to have an opener...The current door is old & heavy as hell and some days I can barely open it. 

It has been a trying experience getting my landline switched over to a cell phone, but I'm confident enough it;s going to happen that I opened the new ZTE today....she is one sweet looking machine!! 

Gonna cut a few more clones today...my sole Black Lime Bubba is big enough to get some cuts now! The home made chiller is working like a champ!!


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Aug 16, 2020)

manfredo said:


> went and looked at new gas inserts yesterday. I started feeling like the "deal" I found on CL was a scam, when I could only get the guy to send me like 2 pictures, and one of them was a remote control for a space heater, and NOT a gas fireplace. I can buy a brand new name brand BIG one for 3-4k if I install it myself, which I can.
> 
> Also called for a new overhead door for my garage Friday. I was going to do it 2 years ago...procrastination. It's a big door, 11' high x 16' wide, and about the same price as the insert....3-4k, with an opener. But it will be so nice to have an opener...The current door is old & heavy as hell and some days I can barely open it.
> 
> ...


If your door is too heavy to lift, you might have a broken spring. I had new springs put on mine, the new ones are plastic coated, and I lift the door with one hand. After the spring broke, it was hard to lift, the opener couldn’t do it. I put a new gear set in the opener, the excess weight had stripped them out. Much cheaper than a new door.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2020)

manfredo said:


> went and looked at new gas inserts yesterday. I started feeling like the "deal" I found on CL was a scam, when I could only get the guy to send me like 2 pictures, and one of them was a remote control for a space heater, and NOT a gas fireplace. I can buy a brand new name brand BIG one for 3-4k if I install it myself, which I can.
> 
> Also called for a new overhead door for my garage Friday. I was going to do it 2 years ago...procrastination. It's a big door, 11' high x 16' wide, and about the same price as the insert....3-4k, with an opener. But it will be so nice to have an opener...The current door is old & heavy as hell and some days I can barely open it.
> 
> ...


I added a garage door opener to my roll up door and I'm loving it and wondering why I waited so long (because I had to do an electrical run and I procrastinate like a pro). At least mine wasn't a high lift door, kudos to you for tackling it. I cut my landline years ago and am still pleased I did that.


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Aug 16, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I added a garage door opener to my roll up door and I'm loving it and wondering why I waited so long (because I had to do an electrical run and I procrastinate like a pro). At least mine wasn't a high lift door, kudos to you for tackling it. I cut my landline years ago and am still pleased I did that.


I just kept my old number as mine, my wife has a business line, but as we are approaching her retirement, we got her a new line. The business line is going with the business, we are selling it in a couple of years.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 16, 2020)

Bubbas.dad1 said:


> If your door is too heavy to lift, you might have a broken spring. I had new springs put on mine, the new ones are plastic coated, and I lift the door with one hand. After the spring broke, it was hard to lift, the opener couldn’t do it. I put a new gear set in the opener, the excess weight had stripped them out. Much cheaper than a new door.


I had a company come look at it...actually a few companies. The previous owner pieced the door together I was told, and that's why it opens so hard. Plus it's 30 years old and has the fiberboard panels, that are about shot from moisture. I have painted it at least 3 times since I've been here, but it's time has come....My back insists!!


----------



## Bareback (Aug 16, 2020)

@Singlemalt and @DarkWeb 



Racked off this morning  ........ and then I pumped this from the primary to the secondary fermentation vessel. Looking and smelling good so far.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 16, 2020)

Bareback said:


> @Singlemalt and @DarkWeb
> 
> View attachment 4655365
> 
> Racked off this morning  ........ and then I pumped this from the primary to the secondary fermentation vessel. Looking and smelling good so far.


Awesome! 6 gal? Did you use a recipe?


----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2020)

Had to unplug my return fan for the grow room last night. I had it set to pump in the cool air in the evenings to help with cooling and to provide fresh air. Unfortunately we are out of cool and fresh at the moment, might be able to hook it back up in about a week.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2020)

Last night finished product, think I see sandwiches today for the rest.....


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 16, 2020)

Greens finally tired out from the Summer heat. Next up fall greens!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2020)

Today's projects, clean under the carport some more, move some wood I have, and reclaim some soils.....


----------



## neosapien (Aug 16, 2020)

And now after a 4 minute phone call I am officially an MMJ patient. Still have to wait for my card to arrive in the mail to actually benefit from such a thing. And I hear the mail is fukked up or something but any who…


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2020)

neosapien said:


> And now after a 4 minute phone call I am officially an MMJ patient. Still have to wait for my card to arrive in the mail to actually benefit from such a thing. And I hear the mail is fukked up or something but any who…


Yeah shipping is all fucked up.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 16, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Awesome! 6 gal? Did you use a recipe?


5 gallon carboy, I used a recipe and instructions that the equipment supplier provided. I figured if I had questions that they could walk me through the process better if I was following their instructions. I’m resetting the must for a second run and I have 30 #’s of fruit ready for another run.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 16, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Ok last one. I forgot to show off the “vapor barrier” in the crawlspace i did.
> View attachment 4653836
> Felt and 12 mil reinforced.
> The inspector saw it and said holy shit. Never seen a crawlspace done up like that before. I told him word!
> ...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Aug 16, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I had a company come look at it...actually a few companies. The previous owner pieced the door together I was told, and that's why it opens so hard. Plus it's 30 years old and has the fiberboard panels, that are about shot from moisture. I have painted it at least 3 times since I've been here, but it's time has come....My back insists!!


I don’t know where you live, but look into a insulated door, with a opener. It won’t have the R value of a wall, but better than metal. Plus up here in salt country, the darn things rust, eventually.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 16, 2020)

Morning walk with the wife to our favorite creek, any water when it's hot out is nice.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 16, 2020)

neosapien said:


> And now after a 4 minute phone call I am officially an MMJ patient. Still have to wait for my card to arrive in the mail to actually benefit from such a thing. And I hear the mail is fukked up or something but any who…


Welcome to the club.
I’m ashamed when I read all of your accomplishments. I’ve become a nap pro. @curious2garden still having fucked up dreams.
Wife and I are kinda worried about what she calls my rapid decline in health. Can’t walk, can’t stay awake, can’t open my hands, don’t want to eat or smoke.
Sorry to be a downer but I feel we’re friends and I can tell you my worries. 
Fucking disease


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 16, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Welcome to the club.
> I’m ashamed when I read all of your accomplishments. I’ve become a nap pro. @curious2garden still having fucked up dreams.
> Wife and I are kinda worried about what she calls my rapid decline in health. Can’t walk, can’t stay awake, can’t open my hands, don’t want to eat or smoke.
> Sorry to be a downer but I feel we’re friends and I can tell you my worries.
> Fucking disease


You got this! Fuck that!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Welcome to the club.
> I’m ashamed when I read all of your accomplishments. I’ve become a nap pro. @curious2garden still having fucked up dreams.
> Wife and I are kinda worried about what she calls my rapid decline in health. Can’t walk, can’t stay awake, can’t open my hands, don’t want to eat or smoke.
> Sorry to be a downer but I feel we’re friends and I can tell you my worries.
> Fucking disease


You got this. One foot in front of the other, keep fighting


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Welcome to the club.
> I’m ashamed when I read all of your accomplishments. I’ve become a nap pro. @curious2garden still having fucked up dreams.
> Wife and I are kinda worried about what she calls my rapid decline in health. Can’t walk, can’t stay awake, can’t open my hands, don’t want to eat or smoke.
> Sorry to be a downer but I feel we’re friends and I can tell you my worries.
> Fucking disease


Ahh hun


----------



## B_the_s (Aug 16, 2020)

Barbecue break.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 16, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’ve become a nap pro.


----------



## lokie (Aug 16, 2020)

B_the_s said:


> Barbecue break.View attachment 4655730












lol

they look tasty. I hope you enjoyed them.






Where is the beef?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 16, 2020)

I've been eating legit, Texas Bbq. One of my suppliers is in Texas and he sent me a sampler from a Texas Smokehouse. 
Ribs from the other night...


SH420


----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2020)

Filled the beer shelf and took a nap. Burgers for dinner, contemplating cooking some bacon for them because everything is better with bacon.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 16, 2020)

Made the frame for my screen today. I ended up using L brackets for drop ceilings, figured that was a lot easier to drill and cut than my steel bar idea.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I've been eating legit, Texas Bbq. One of my suppliers is in Texas and he sent me a sampler from a Texas Smokehouse.
> Ribs from the other night...
> View attachment 4655770
> 
> SH420


Gotta love Texas bbq...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I've been eating legit, Texas Bbq. One of my suppliers is in Texas and he sent me a sampler from a Texas Smokehouse.
> Ribs from the other night...
> View attachment 4655770
> 
> SH420


@Gary Goodson Can't think of Texas BBQ without him


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 16, 2020)

I washed my car then drove it 90mph to dry it off


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 16, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I washed my car then drove it 90mph to dry it off


100 leaves a better shine.


----------



## Cannaman1994 (Aug 16, 2020)

Moved my ball python from 55 gallon to 175 gallon tank..looks bare af now need to get some more shit for him..


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 16, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> 100 leaves a better shine.


I used 90mph wax a couple of weeks ago

Don't blame me if you're still using the 100mph shit


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> @Gary Goodson Can't think of Texas BBQ without him


This is true....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2020)

Country living at 90 degrees plus...been a goodday  


Still gotta water the garden.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 16, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> You got this. One foot in front of the other, keep fighting


I say this to wife all the time...


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Made the frame for my screen today. I ended up using L brackets for drop ceilings, figured that was a lot easier to drill and cut than my steel bar idea.


Nice, clean set up!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2020)

Gotta stop trying these new flavours... my face is melting


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Gotta stop trying these new flavours... my face is melting
> 
> View attachment 4656450


Is it only in Ontario and Quebec that package labels must include French, or all of Canada?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 17, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Is it only in Ontario and Quebec that package labels must include French, or all of Canada?


French labeling including nutritional information is required across Canada. Quebec has some strange provincial rules that require businesses to make sure all French signage is larger than English signs. Businesses with English names in Quebec also have to describe what the business sells in French.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 17, 2020)

Fed the lady.


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> French labeling including nutritional information is required across Canada. Quebec has some strange provincial rules that require businesses to make sure all French signage is larger than English signs. Businesses with English names in Quebec also have to describe what the business sells in French.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 17, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> Funny you should say that, we saw this one on top of the wall a few years back.
> It was about 8 feet long.
> View attachment 4653018
> 
> ...


Is that a green mamba??


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 17, 2020)

My guess would be Eyelash Viper.
The top one is definitely a constrictor - Ball Python?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 17, 2020)

Here we go again.....just Got the evacuation notification....farm is surrounded by fires













UPDATE: Jones Fire at 100% containment (VIDEO/PHOTO GALLERY)


Follow live updates on the Jones Fire here: Live scanner feed here:Your browser does not support iFrames. Follow our live newsroom feed below! UPDATE AUGUST 28, 1:27 P.M.: #JonesIncident [Final] Jones Bar Road and Newtown...




www.theunion.com


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Here we go again.....just Got the evacuation notification....farm is surrounded by fires
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have 4 air tankers on it now, they were on a fire by Lake Oroville earlier.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 17, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Here we go again.....just Got the evacuation notification....farm is surrounded by fires
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you got a safe place to go! 
hope it does not affect the crop


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 17, 2020)

There's a few fires burning. 
@cannabineer 's favorite place Milpenis (Milpitas) is on fire as is Monterey. I know there was a fire in San Jose, I think it was started by a bolt of lightning. There are a couple others, if I'm not mistaken, that are in the area. 

Ashes on the table out back, probably from Monterey 


SH420


----------



## sarahJane211 (Aug 18, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Is that a green mamba??


Pope's pit viper.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 18, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Is that a green mamba??


Trouser snake.


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Aug 18, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Here we go again.....just Got the evacuation notification....farm is surrounded by fires
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There’s a guy on YouTube, blancolirio. He did a whole series on the Oreville dam, and has done a lot on the air tankers being used. Excuse, my boxer is literally in my face.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 18, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> There's a few fires burning.
> @cannabineer 's favorite place Milpenis (Milpitas) is on fire as is Monterey. I know there was a fire in San Jose, I think it was started by a bolt of lightning. There are a couple others, if I'm not mistaken, that are in the area.
> 
> Ashes on the table out back, probably from Monterey
> ...


Some of us at work called it Mildewed Penis.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> There's a few fires burning.
> @cannabineer 's favorite place Milpenis (Milpitas) is on fire as is Monterey. I know there was a fire in San Jose, I think it was started by a bolt of lightning. There are a couple others, if I'm not mistaken, that are in the area.
> 
> Ashes on the table out back, probably from Monterey
> ...


Looks like my car


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Trouser snake.


Definitely the worst kind of envenomation


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Aug 18, 2020)

New routine, (hopefully). I got on my mountain bike, and cycled about 1/2 mile. Not much, but I am learning to use the bike and shift the gears. Bought it about 12 years ago, used it once, broke my ankle. Starting over again. I want to get more cardio, but running is not in the cards, don’t need anymore joint injuries. Took care of the chicks, cleaned and aired up the bike, checked my investments, breakfast and lunch done. Gonna try a little work on my projects now. Also need to learn how to post pics and links here.


----------



## raratt (Aug 18, 2020)

Bubbas.dad1 said:


> Took care of the chicks,


You have a brothel?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> You have a brothel?


Chicken ranch?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 18, 2020)

Bubbas.dad1 said:


> New routine, (hopefully). I got on my mountain bike, and cycled about 1/2 mile. Not much, but I am learning to use the bike and shift the gears. Bought it about 12 years ago, used it once, broke my ankle. Starting over again. I want to get more cardio, but running is not in the cards, don’t need anymore joint injuries. Took care of the chicks, cleaned and aired up the bike, checked my investments, breakfast and lunch done. Gonna try a little work on my projects now. Also need to learn how to post pics and links here.


Keep at it, riding is the easiest way to gain fitness with little impact to the body!


----------



## raratt (Aug 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Chicken ranch?


Brown chicken brown cow?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> Brown chicken brown cow?




mooo


----------



## raratt (Aug 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4657357
> 
> mooo


The woman on the far right looks like my sister in law.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4657357
> 
> mooo


Long live the "Mustang Ranch"


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 18, 2020)

Chicken Ranch in La Grange, Texas..........


----------



## raratt (Aug 18, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Chicken Ranch in La Grange, Texas..........


----------



## Dirk8==D~Diggler (Aug 18, 2020)

TWO good things happened today


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Chicken Ranch in La Grange, Texas..........


This one is in Pahrump, NV.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 18, 2020)

Got my TDAP booster so I can hold my Granddaughter


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Got my TDAP booster so I can hold my Granddaughter


Mine decided to quarantine for the next year on a beach in Maui.


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Aug 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> Brown chicken brown cow?


. Not so adventurous, I’m afraid. 29 layers, 1 rooster, and as of today, 1 duck. Friend gave us a chicken and a duck. Chickens took after the new birds, so I temporarily separated them. After a few days, they should get along. 
Burgers grilled outside, fresh tomato & lettuce. A few chips, and some wine. Had a great day! I hope you guys have been as fortunate.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 18, 2020)

Duck eggs for cakes are the best, higher protein emulsifies the butter better I think.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 18, 2020)

blue gummies mmmmmm


----------



## sarahJane211 (Aug 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4657357
> 
> mooo


The girls are too shy to be in my photo ...........


----------



## DCcan (Aug 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> blue gummies mmmmmm


God no, not the blue jello!
No blue jello for me ever again, don't even remember why but it definitely involved blue jello and a 62 Chevy.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 18, 2020)

DCcan said:


> God no, not the blue jello!
> No blue jello for me ever again, don't even remember why but it definitely involved blue jello and a 62 Chevy.











Jello Wrestling Rules - How to win Jello Wrestling?


Jello wrestling rules, jello wrestling game variations, how to win jello wrestling, and essential jello wrestling referee supplies.




partygoat.com


----------



## DCcan (Aug 18, 2020)

Don't think it was jello wrestling, thanks for the hint.
More like trapped in the trunk by the Dukes Of Hazzard.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 18, 2020)

They put me in the trunk after I puked the jello shot's , thanks for making me remember that.
It was all blotted out nice and fine.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 18, 2020)

Rode 31 miles on one gear today. Got yelled at by a angry young man and took it, trying to put positive rather than negative energy into the world isn't easy to do..


----------



## Growoolit (Aug 18, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Fresh pot going right now ....


I like fresh pot!
I had my espresso coffee this morning. Peruvian beans , fwiw.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 18, 2020)

Growoolit said:


> I like fresh pot!
> I had my espresso coffee this morning. Peruvian beans , fwiw.


I am so sorry, but guess what 

Bye..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4657765
> blue gummies mmmmmm


how did they turn out?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2020)

Needed a jacket and the heat on this morning.


----------



## Dirk8==D~Diggler (Aug 19, 2020)

Any mechanics out there? Even of the shade tree variety? I gave my Toyota Tacoma the wrong nutes.

I put about a half to one gallon of off-road diesel into my tank. Car was on when I put it in but I turned it off quickly when I realized. It never bogged down or anything. It was added to an EXTREMELY low tank. Not sure what difference that will make.

I’m thinking obvious drain of the tank, change the fuel filter and fill it up with some 93 and hope for the best. Is there a better alternative? Car is not new, 2004 but only 122k on it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 19, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> Any mechanics out there? Even of the shade tree variety? I gave my Toyota Tacoma the wrong nutes.
> 
> I put about a half to one gallon of off-road diesel into my tank. Car was on when I put it in but I turned it off quickly when I realized. It never bogged down or anything. It was added to an EXTREMELY low tank. Not sure what difference that will make.
> 
> I’m thinking obvious drain of the tank, change the fuel filter and fill it up with some 93 and hope for the best. Is there a better alternative? Car is not new, 2004 but only 122k on it.


Diesel is a cleaner. That's a lot of cleaner..... it'll probably run great after that tank of gas. Don't think I'd run all of it through....maybe just keep topping it off to dilute. Did you run it at all or are you stuck?


----------



## DCcan (Aug 19, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> I put about a half to one gallon of off-road diesel into my tank.


Doesn't the off road diesel and heating oil have a dye? 
Might have a red intake manifold but thats harmless


----------



## sarahJane211 (Aug 19, 2020)

Assuming it's a petrol car, siphon the tank fill up with petrol.
Most petrol engines can take a bit of diesel without a hiccup.


----------



## Dirk8==D~Diggler (Aug 19, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Diesel is a cleaner. That's a lot of cleaner..... it'll probably run great after that tank of gas. Don't think I'd run all of it through....maybe just keep topping it off to dilute. Did you run it at all or are you stuck?


It was running when I put it in, turned it off though before the truck starting reacting badly to it. Meaning I never heard it bog down or anything.



DCcan said:


> Doesn't the off road diesel and heating oil have a dye?
> Might have a red intake manifold but thats harmless


Yeah the off-road stuff is red but i didn’t notice this morning it was still dark lol.


----------



## Dirk8==D~Diggler (Aug 19, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> Assuming it's a petrol car, siphon the tank fill up with petrol.
> Most petrol engines can take a bit of diesel without a hiccup.


You don’t think changing the fuel filter would be necessary?


----------



## Dirk8==D~Diggler (Aug 19, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> Assuming it's a petrol car, siphon the tank fill up with petrol.
> Most petrol engines can take a bit of diesel without a hiccup.


I’m going to have to look up how to siphon because I’ve been told draining the tank can be difficult


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 19, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> Any mechanics out there? Even of the shade tree variety? I gave my Toyota Tacoma the wrong nutes.
> 
> I put about a half to one gallon of off-road diesel into my tank. Car was on when I put it in but I turned it off quickly when I realized. It never bogged down or anything. It was added to an EXTREMELY low tank. Not sure what difference that will make.
> 
> I’m thinking obvious drain of the tank, change the fuel filter and fill it up with some 93 and hope for the best. Is there a better alternative? Car is not new, 2004 but only 122k on it.


Good luck.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> how did they turn out?


Terrific! I slept 8 hours. That never happens.


----------



## Dirk8==D~Diggler (Aug 19, 2020)

Hoping this does the trick


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Terrific! I slept 8 hours. That never happens.


That's awesome! When you take edibles and go to bed right away do you have that cloudy headed feeling in the morning? Like you're kinda hung over but not really.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 19, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> View attachment 4658186
> 
> Hoping this does the trick


I love seafoam....but you're basically adding more cleaner.
https://www.instructables.com/id/Homemade-Seafoam-Knockoff/

I'd run it keep topping it off and then change the filter when the diesel cleans everything out. But that's your decision to make...you know how much you actually put in.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> View attachment 4658186
> 
> Hoping this does the trick


I'd listen to the guys that already chimed in. Draining your tank won't hurt, diluting what's left will help. If you don't drop your fuel tank you won't get it all out again dilution will work. I also wouldn't put that cleaner in as you already did (clean it). Finally what is the charge cable for? I need another. Oh and instead of the snake oil I'd swap out my plugs, fuel filter and other filters. I hate doing it enough that when I do mine I do them all, cabin filter, air filter etc..... Make sure you gap your plugs correctly.

Best of luck.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I love seafoam....but you're basically adding more cleaner.
> https://www.instructables.com/id/Homemade-Seafoam-Knockoff/
> 
> I'd run it keep topping it off and then change the filter when the diesel cleans everything out. But that's your decision to make...you know how much you actually put in.


Probably paying more than the diesel 'cleaner' too. I really should ask the hub he's the ASE master I'm just the shade tree.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's awesome! When you take edibles and go to bed right away do you have that cloudy headed feeling in the morning? Like you're kinda hung over but not really.


I eat them and stay up until I feel them starting to kick in. I ate all of the cleanup gumminess. I always forget about that part lol.
I just really started with the edibles. I’m a lifelong insomniac and I’ve taken everything for it from Seconal to Trazodone and gummies work the best for me so far. Chemicals just don’t work right for me. I’m paradoxical to a lot of meds. If I take Valium look out! It makes me homicidal. Ambien is just like cocaine to me. Thank you God for thc.
And thanks to my angel for helping me out.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Probably paying more than the diesel 'cleaner' too. I really should ask the hub he's the ASE master I'm just the shade tree.


Seafoam works well on motors that have sat a season. Love the spray they have that you spray in the intake. You can hear and feel the difference.


----------



## Dirk8==D~Diggler (Aug 19, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I love seafoam....but you're basically adding more cleaner.
> https://www.instructables.com/id/Homemade-Seafoam-Knockoff/
> 
> I'd run it keep topping it off and then change the filter when the diesel cleans everything out. But that's your decision to make...you know how much you actually put in.


Lots of people here saying the diesel is going to clean my engine.. I thought that it was going to be a death kiss to the engine but you guys are saying it’s going to potentially be a good thing.



curious2garden said:


> I'd listen to the guys that already chimed in. Draining your tank won't hurt, diluting what's left will help. If you don't drop your fuel tank you won't get it all out again dilution will work. I also wouldn't put that cleaner in as you already did (clean it). Finally what is the charge cable for? I need another. Oh and instead of the snake oil I'd swap out my plugs, fuel filter and other filters. I hate doing it enough that when I do mine I do them all, cabin filter, air filter etc..... Make sure you gap your plugs correctly.
> 
> Best of luck.


Had someone tell me to get some spark plugs just Incase, if I’m not mistaken it has ignition coils (maybe the same thing?). Loving how people are telling me it’s going to make it cleaner lol. And yeah I wanted to avoid dropping the tank if at all possible so I’m probably going to just dilute like you guys are saying after I siphon a little out.



DarkWeb said:


> Seafoam works well on motors that have sat a season. Love the spray they have that you spray in the intake. You can hear and feel the difference.


Also had a guy tell me to spray some in my intake to help burn the diesel out, that didn’t seem necessary to me though for this particular instance


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 19, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> View attachment 4658186
> 
> Hoping this does the trick


Actually hoping it sucks for you!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 19, 2020)

Screw siphoning....you might not even be able to get that hose down in there enough.

Pull a fuel line and let the pump in the tank do the work for you 
Pump it into a few cans.....it's not bad gas just make sure to dilute it before you use it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 19, 2020)

What was it 04 taco? 6 or a 4?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> Lots of people here saying the diesel is going to clean my engine.. I thought that it was going to be a death kiss to the engine but you guys are saying it’s going to potentially be a good thing.
> 
> 
> Had someone tell me to get some spark plugs just Incase, if I’m not mistaken it has ignition coils (maybe the same thing?). Loving how people are telling me it’s going to make it cleaner lol. And yeah I wanted to avoid dropping the tank if at all possible so I’m probably going to just dilute like you guys are saying after I siphon a little out.
> ...


Ignition coil still needs spark plugs. I'd spray ether or carb cleaner in my intake. But I doubt you'll need that. I did go out for a jog this morning and asked the ASE hub he said your engine was now junk and time to crush the car. I think he was in a bad mood.

It's possible the mood had something to do with me finding a kitten with it's head stuck in a soup can. I had to wrap it in my shirt to get it home, put the can in the vice and use vice grips and dykes on the can to get it out. I then changed my shirt. Hub is sure I have cooties and I am now junk and can go to the crusher with your car.


----------



## Dirk8==D~Diggler (Aug 19, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> What was it 04 taco? 6 or a 4?


Actually I was mistaken it’s a 2003 taco 4 cylinder. A real speed demon. When you say pull a fuel line and let the pump do the work, is that the line that goes in to the fuel filter? Do you mean take that off and turn the car on? Is that a dumb question because the car can’t run withOut a fuel line feeding the engine? Haha I’m not super mechanically-abled but I’m plenty capable of watching YouTube videos and breaking my wrenches out. And yeah The guy at autozone told me the same thing about siphoning, he said you might not be able to get in their deep enough (insert penis joke)


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> Actually I was mistaken it’s a 2003 taco 4 cylinder. A real speed demon. When you say pull a fuel line and let the pump do the work, is that the line that goes in to the fuel filter? Do you mean take that off and turn the car on? Is that a dumb question because the car can’t run withOut a fuel line feeding the engine? Haha I’m not super mechanically-abled but I’m plenty capable of watching YouTube videos and breaking my wrenches out. And yeah The guy at autozone told me the same thing about siphoning, he said you might not be able to get in their deep enough (insert penis joke)


Your fuel pump will run before the motor starts.


----------



## Dirk8==D~Diggler (Aug 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Ignition coil still needs spark plugs. I'd spray ether or carb cleaner in my intake. But I doubt you'll need that. I did go out for a jog this morning and asked the ASE hub he said your engine was now junk and time to crush the car. I think he was in a bad mood.
> 
> It's possible the mood had something to do with me finding a kitten with it's head stuck in a soup can. I had to wrap it in my shirt to get it home, put the can in the vice and use vice grips and dykes on the can to get it out. I then changed my shirt. Hub is sure I have cooties and I am now junk and can go to the crusher with your car.





curious2garden said:


> Your fuel pump will run before the motor starts.


Oh it’s an electrical component so all I need to do is turn the key over and it’ll pump?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 19, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> Actually I was mistaken it’s a 2003 taco 4 cylinder. A real speed demon. When you say pull a fuel line and let the pump do the work, is that the line that goes in to the fuel filter? Do you mean take that off and turn the car on? Is that a dumb question because the car can’t run withOut a fuel line feeding the engine? Haha I’m not super mechanically-abled but I’m plenty capable of watching YouTube videos and breaking my wrenches out. And yeah The guy at autozone told me the same thing about siphoning, he said you might not be able to get in their deep enough (insert penis joke)


You will not kill that motor. 22re is bomb proof. I have tried.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> You will not kill that motor. 22re is bomb proof. I have tried.


Oh c'mon leave him some fear and anticipation. That's what spices up auto mechanics.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 19, 2020)

Put diesel in my Taco


By mistake I put about 3 gallons of diesel in my Taco fuel tank, which it was half full. What should I do?




www.tacomaworld.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Ignition coil still needs spark plugs. I'd spray ether or carb cleaner in my intake. But I doubt you'll need that. I did go out for a jog this morning and asked the ASE hub he said your engine was now junk and time to crush the car. I think he was in a bad mood.
> 
> It's possible the mood had something to do with me finding a kitten with it's head stuck in a soup can. I had to wrap it in my shirt to get it home, put the can in the vice and use vice grips and dykes on the can to get it out. I then changed my shirt. Hub is sure I have cooties and I am now junk and can go to the crusher with your car.


Send me a picture lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 19, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> Oh it’s an electrical component so all I need to do is turn the key over and it’ll pump?


Turn the key but don't crank the motor


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> Oh it’s an electrical component so all I need to do is turn the key over and it’ll pump?


yep...it will also tell you if the pump is actually working and give you insight on the tank too.....


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Send me a picture lol


I put it in Just Cats


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I eat them and stay up until I feel them starting to kick in. I ate all of the cleanup gumminess. I always forget about that part lol.
> I just really started with the edibles. I’m a lifelong insomniac and I’ve taken everything for it from Seconal to Trazodone and gummies work the best for me so far. Chemicals just don’t work right for me. I’m paradoxical to a lot of meds. If I take Valium look out! It makes me homicidal. Ambien is just like cocaine to me. Thank you God for thc.
> And thanks to my angel for helping me out.


I'm very similar, five hours is a great night sleep. When I do have a cookie it's usually an hour or so before I go to bed. I think it's a metabolism thing with me, if I'm sleeping I stay high forever lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Oh c'mon leave him some fear and anticipation. That's what spices up auto mechanics.


On that motor the oil pump is also the front main seal......I lost all oil and drove it home.....fixed the seal and never worried about it......just sold that truck/buggy a couple months ago. Didn't even start it in the last 3-4 years..he drove it home....jumped the battery and off it went roosting down the back roads.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm very similar, five hours is a great night sleep. When I do have a cookie it's usually an hour or so before I go to bed. I think it's a metabolism thing with me, if I'm sleeping I stay high forever lol.


Sister


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 19, 2020)

Coffee, breakfast, mowed, watered garden and now gonna smoke a little something and hop in the shower and head to work.


----------



## Dirk8==D~Diggler (Aug 19, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Turn the key but don't crank the motor





BudmanTX said:


> yep...it will also tell you if the pump is actually working and give you insight on the tank too.....


So I turn the key like where it turns all the electrical stuff on but do not turn it so far as to start the car up? Once I turn the battery on do I depress the gas pedal and it’ll just start flowing out? It just strikes me as odd that the fuel pump would start pumping just because the battery is on


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> So I turn the key like where it turns all the electrical stuff on but do not turn it so far as to start the car up? Once I turn the battery on do I depress the gas pedal and it’ll just start flowing out? It just strikes me as odd that the fuel pump would start pumping just because the battery is on


no, just to turn the key to the on position, and the pump should start pulling fuel out of the tank....easy peasey. In some cases you can go direct to the pump without even turning the key on......all you need is 12v battery, and a way to connect to the pump that way bypasses the relay....


----------



## Dirk8==D~Diggler (Aug 19, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> no, just to turn the key to the on position, and the pump should start pulling fuel out of the tank....easy peasey. In some cases you can go direct to the pump without even turning the key on......all you need is 12v battery, and a way to connect to the pump that way bypasses the relay....


Awesome man thanks for all the help and that goes to all of you guys @curious2garden @DarkWeb @DCcan @sarahJane211 @BarnBuster .. So does this sound like a good plan:
- siphon out what I can
- add a few gallons of GASOLINE to the tank 
- unscrew the fuel line going into the fuel filter 
- turn key to on positron and allow pump to empty out a few gallons (maybe not allow it to empty everything as I know running pumps without a liquid is bad for them?) 
- screw fuel line back in and completely fill tank up 
- turn the car on and cross fingers 

I saw on that taco forum other people talking about changing the plugs. Hoping this will not be necessary but should I add that into my plans somewhere also?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> Awesome man thanks for all the help and that goes to all of you guys @curious2garden @DarkWeb @DCcan @sarahJane211 @BarnBuster .. So does this sound like a good plan:
> - siphon out what I can
> - add a few gallons of GASOLINE to the tank
> - unscrew the fuel line going into the fuel filter
> ...


you can scratch the siphon, and just let the pump do it's thing


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 19, 2020)

Good luck man...you got this! Next plugs and air filter....don't forget oil change and oil filter and the blinker lubricant.....


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 19, 2020)

Caution: Line will be under pressure and pump will kick on when pressure is lost. Watch your eyes!


----------



## Dirk8==D~Diggler (Aug 19, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Caution: Line will be under pressure and pump will kick on when pressure is lost. Watch your eyes!


Thanks for the heads up! I wondered why the guy on YouTube took the fuse out to change it, that’s must be why.


----------



## Dirk8==D~Diggler (Aug 19, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Good luck man...you got this! Next plugs and air filter....don't forget oil change and oil filter and the blinker lubricant.....


Blinker actually has a grease fitting on it so no problems there. I’ve done my oil and oil filter before (couldn’t believe how easy it was). Why do people change the spark plugs out?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 19, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Good luck man...you got this! Next plugs and air filter....don't forget oil change and oil filter and the blinker lubricant.....


Get the good DOT-7 headlight fluid. Beware the premium combo product; it has very spotty online reviews.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Get the good DOT-7 headlight fluid. Beware the premium combo product; it has very spotty online reviews.
> 
> View attachment 4658495


that's premium stuff there......


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 19, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> Blinker actually has a grease fitting on it so no problems there. I’ve done my oil and oil filter before (couldn’t believe how easy it was). Why do people change the spark plugs out?


Think of your Bic lighter....sparker gets wet or something on it it's a bitch to light.

Sparkplugs ignite the fuel. Not only is diesel oily it cleaned shit that might foul the plugs. It's good to do anyway with your mileage. Probably get some better mpg and some power back.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 19, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> Blinker actually has a grease fitting on it so no problems there. I’ve done my oil and oil filter before (couldn’t believe how easy it was). Why do people change the spark plugs out?


Might be a good time to take in your muffler bearings for a machining. Out-of-round muffler bearings can make your torque curve lopsided, and you don’t wanna find THAT out during an emergency maneuver.

On a more serious note, spark plugs are subjected to high voltage, very high temperatures, and fouling or burning if your mix is off. They’re wear items like, say, brake pads.
Inspect your plugs. If they look ok (web has pics etc.) give’m a light wire brushing. The “long-life” ones have a tiny button of iridium on the ground electrode. Be careful not to dislodge it if present.

Du you know how to gap a plug? Getting the electrode gap just right is pretty important.









When do spark plugs need to be replaced? | Testing Autos


Spark plugs last longer in modern cars, but at some point they need to be replaced. When?




www.testingautos.com







Redirect Notice


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## manfredo (Aug 19, 2020)

The landline has been transferred to the new cell phone...and it wasn't easy. Required 2 trips to 2 different AT&T stores. And transferring everything over to the new phone has also been giving me a headache. I'll wait for a more tech smart friend to help me tonight. The old phone is running on a 5.1 android system, and it's a Tracfone, so none of that helps. I already tried a few apps so far...ugh!

And I did wind up buying that Regency gas insert I mentioned a few days back, that I thought was a scam. It wasn't, and it's in immaculate like new condition...it came out of a half million dollar cottage on Oneida Lake, that this guy just bought. I just got a quote from the local store for this same exact model for a little over 4k, cash and carry...I bought this one for $700. It's a big one too...40k BTU. Now to run a 45' gas line, remove the wood burner, and install it. At least I have plenty of time. No more putting wood on the fire at 3 am...I am sooo excited! And no dust...I may have to get a dog just so I have something to clean, lol


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Aug 19, 2020)

I put some diesel in a gas tractor once. I topped off the tank, it was Smokey for a few minutes, then it was fine. But, a engine with a brain might get jacked up. The fuel line might work, I’m not sure it will just run on until you turn the key off. The sending unit in the tank might need a code from the engine?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 19, 2020)

manfredo said:


> The landline has been transferred to the new cell phone...and it wasn't easy. Required 2 trips to 2 different AT&T stores. And transferring everything over to the new phone has also been giving me a headache. I'll wait for a more tech smart friend to help me tonight. The old phone is running on a 5.1 android system, and it's a Tracfone, so none of that helps. I already tried a few apps so far...ugh!
> 
> And I did wind up buying that Regency gas insert I mentioned a few days back, that I thought was a scam. It wasn't, and it's in immaculate like new condition...it came out of a half million dollar cottage on Oneida Lake, that this guy just bought. I just got a quote from the local store for this same exact model for a little over 4k, cash and carry...I bought this one for $700. It's a big one too...40k BTU. Now to run a 45' gas line, remove the wood burner, and install it. At least I have plenty of time. No more putting wood on the fire at 3 am...I am sooo excited! And no dust...I may have to get a dog just so I have something to clean, lol


Nice score on the stove! 
Phones....you know that unlocked s8 I just got...well unlocked screws up other things with att they force you to use one of their phones....yes the phone works but some things aren't useable. Most of it I don't care but wifi calling is the kicker. No way around it that I've found yet


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2020)

Bubbas.dad1 said:


> I put some diesel in a gas tractor once. I topped off the tank, it was Smokey for a few minutes, then it was fine.


I hope with gas, not diesel?


----------



## DCcan (Aug 19, 2020)

manfredo said:


> And I did wind up buying that Regency gas insert I mentioned a few days back, that I thought was a scam. It wasn't, and it's in immaculate like new condition...it came out of a half million dollar cottage on Oneida Lake, that this guy just bought. I just got a quote from the local store for this same exact model for a little over 4k, cash and carry...I bought this one for $700. It's a big one too...40k BTU. Now to run a 45' gas line, remove the wood burner, and install it. At least I have plenty of time. No more putting wood on the fire at 3 am...I am sooo excited! And no dust...I may have to get a dog just so I have something to clean, lol


Nice, no more wood. Might as well work on the propane generator fund next since you have a fuel source.


----------



## Dirk8==D~Diggler (Aug 19, 2020)

H


Bubbas.dad1 said:


> I put some diesel in a gas tractor once. I topped off the tank, it was Smokey for a few minutes, then it was fine. But, a engine with a brain might get jacked up. The fuel line might work, I’m not sure it will just run on until you turn the key off. The sending unit in the tank might need a code from the engine?


hoping that 2003 is old enough to not have any of that bullshit with the codes. I’ve heard people bitching about how you can’t fix anything new in the field anymore, or at least it won’t fire until you pay some dude a couple hundred bucks to come out with a laptop and send a code through. Lol I even read an article a couple years ago about how farmers in the Midwest were paying for Ukrainians to hack their tractors so that they could do maintenance themselves.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 19, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> H
> 
> hoping that 2003 is old enough to not have any of that bullshit with the codes. I’ve heard people bitching about how you can’t fix anything new in the field anymore, or at least it won’t fire until you pay some dude a couple hundred bucks to come out with a laptop and send a code through. Lol I even read an article a couple years ago about how farmers in the Midwest were paying for Ukrainians to hack their tractors so that they could do maintenance themselves.


umm they sell obd 2 code readers.....just fyi


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 19, 2020)

It'll be fine. You're not going to hurt that motor....


----------



## Dirk8==D~Diggler (Aug 19, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> It'll be fine. You're not going to hurt that motor....


That seems to be the consensus about rice burners


----------



## Mohican (Aug 19, 2020)

Be careful working around gasoline. Make sure you have good ventilation, and a fire extinguisher close by.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 19, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Be careful working around gasoline. Make sure you have good ventilation, and a class-B rated fire extinguisher close by.


Fify; class B is suited for flammable liquids.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 19, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> That seems to be the consensus about rice burners


No it's that motor.....Google 22re reliability and see how many miles and the abuse you cad put on it. That motor is why people love Toyota pickups.


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> rice burners


If they can burn rice then diesel shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> If they can burn rice then diesel shouldn't be a problem.


Especially with the injectors for brown rice


----------



## sunni (Aug 19, 2020)

just pissing off people as usual

"
Cool. I'm just gonna deactivate my account on the count of YOU. If I owned this site I would most definitely question whether or not you should be an admin. There is no rule that says you can't go "aBsOlUtElY iNsAnE" on people. It is a forum. That is part of the deal. However they go downhill when you have multiple trolls with multiple profiles, who target and harass people, regularly. Coupled with moderators who either, A.) Show favoritism for whatever suspicious reason, or B.) Don't take it seriously and allow users who actually intend to use the site as it was started for, disappear due to a wild wild west culture and a idgaf attitude from mods who obviously feel they have better things to be doing. So really, fuck you too. I'm deactiving my account. Have fun being a fake person with a fake profile who really doesn't do a good job of "administrating" a community full of fake people."


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 19, 2020)

sunni said:


> just pissing off people as usual
> 
> "
> Cool. I'm just gonna deactivate my account on the count of YOU. If I owned this site I would most definitely question whether or not you should be an admin. There is no rule that says you can't go "aBsOlUtElY iNsAnE" on people. It is a forum. That is part of the deal. However they go downhill when you have multiple trolls with multiple profiles, who target and harass people, regularly. Coupled with moderators who either, A.) Show favoritism for whatever suspicious reason, or B.) Don't take it seriously and allow users who actually intend to use the site as it was started for, disappear due to a wild wild west culture and a idgaf attitude from mods who obviously feel they have better things to be doing. So really, fuck you too. I'm deactiving my account. Have fun being a fake person with a fake profile who really doesn't do a good job of "administrating" a community full of fake people."


Jokes on him...we can't deactivate our accounts, can we? lol


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2020)

sunni said:


> just pissing off people as usual
> 
> "
> Cool. I'm just gonna deactivate my account on the count of YOU. If I owned this site I would most definitely question whether or not you should be an admin. There is no rule that says you can't go "aBsOlUtElY iNsAnE" on people. It is a forum. That is part of the deal. However they go downhill when you have multiple trolls with multiple profiles, who target and harass people, regularly. Coupled with moderators who either, A.) Show favoritism for whatever suspicious reason, or B.) Don't take it seriously and allow users who actually intend to use the site as it was started for, disappear due to a wild wild west culture and a idgaf attitude from mods who obviously feel they have better things to be doing. So really, fuck you too. I'm deactiving my account. Have fun being a fake person with a fake profile who really doesn't do a good job of "administrating" a community full of fake people."


----------



## manfredo (Aug 19, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Nice, no more wood. Might as well work on the propane generator fund next since you have a fuel source.


I actually already have a propane boiler and a 500 gallon tank, and 2 gas generators that have never been used...What I'd really like is a mini split set up with a heat pump. 

But what I really NEED is a new garage door, lol...


sunni said:


> just pissing off people as usual
> 
> "
> Cool. I'm just gonna deactivate my account on the count of YOU. If I owned this site I would most definitely question whether or not you should be an admin. There is no rule that says you can't go "aBsOlUtElY iNsAnE" on people. It is a forum. That is part of the deal. However they go downhill when you have multiple trolls with multiple profiles, who target and harass people, regularly. Coupled with moderators who either, A.) Show favoritism for whatever suspicious reason, or B.) Don't take it seriously and allow users who actually intend to use the site as it was started for, disappear due to a wild wild west culture and a idgaf attitude from mods who obviously feel they have better things to be doing. So really, fuck you too. I'm deactiving my account. Have fun being a fake person with a fake profile who really doesn't do a good job of "administrating" a community full of fake people."


Bitches be crazy!!!


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 19, 2020)

sunni said:


> just pissing off people as usual
> 
> "
> Cool. I'm just gonna deactivate my account on the count of YOU. If I owned this site I would most definitely question whether or not you should be an admin. There is no rule that says you can't go "aBsOlUtElY iNsAnE" on people. It is a forum. That is part of the deal. However they go downhill when you have multiple trolls with multiple profiles, who target and harass people, regularly. Coupled with moderators who either, A.) Show favoritism for whatever suspicious reason, or B.) Don't take it seriously and allow users who actually intend to use the site as it was started for, disappear due to a wild wild west culture and a idgaf attitude from mods who obviously feel they have better things to be doing. So really, fuck you too. I'm deactiving my account. Have fun being a fake person with a fake profile who really doesn't do a good job of "administrating" a community full of fake people."


Nope, no way to fake this high


----------



## sunni (Aug 19, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Jokes on him...we can't deactivate our accounts, can we? lol


nope LOL


----------



## sunni (Aug 19, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I actually already have a propane boiler and a 500 gallon tank, and 2 gas generators that have never been used...What I'd really like is a mini split set up with a heat pump.
> 
> But what I really NEED is a new garage door, lol...
> 
> ...


this is quite mild, ive been told people will rape me, cut my throat open than fuck that, murder my child, try to dox me. 

the list goes on


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 19, 2020)

sunni said:


> this is quite mild, ive been told people will rape me, cut my throat open than fuck that, murder my child, try to dox me.
> 
> the list goes on


Yet you keep coming back.


----------



## sunni (Aug 19, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Yet you keep coming back.


Yes well as they say my outfit isnt the reason I was raped, the rapist was the reason. Im not sure its fair for you to side with the assholes who talk and treat other people like that and than make it out to be my fault.

This is ahome to me ive been here since 2008 I have family here, I have people whom love me and I work here.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Aug 19, 2020)

sunni said:


> just pissing off people as usual
> 
> "
> Cool. I'm just gonna deactivate my account on the count of YOU. If I owned this site I would most definitely question whether or not you should be an admin. There is no rule that says you can't go "aBsOlUtElY iNsAnE" on people. It is a forum. That is part of the deal. However they go downhill when you have multiple trolls with multiple profiles, who target and harass people, regularly. Coupled with moderators who either, A.) Show favoritism for whatever suspicious reason, or B.) Don't take it seriously and allow users who actually intend to use the site as it was started for, disappear due to a wild wild west culture and a idgaf attitude from mods who obviously feel they have better things to be doing. So really, fuck you too. I'm deactiving my account. Have fun being a fake person with a fake profile who really doesn't do a good job of "administrating" a community full of fake people."


Someone giving you shit Sun Bun? I'm still here for you. I've got your back, (and not just in a sexual way) Although....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 19, 2020)

sunni said:


> Yes well as they say my outfit isnt the reason I was raped, the rapist was the reason. Im not sure its fair for you to side with the assholes who talk and treat other people like that and than make it out to be my fault.
> 
> This is ahome to me ive been here since 2008 I have family here, I have people whom love me and I work here.


It took me a while to figure out what's appropriate vs inappropriate because it varies, depending on the forum. 

Thank your for your service.


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2020)

sunni said:


> This is ahome to me ive been here since 2008 I have family here, I have people whom love me and I work here.


Love you too sunni.


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2020)

Made breakfast, washed dishes, took a nap, filled the beer shelf, messed with anti-maskers on the governors live briefing on the news. Ahi steak for dinner. It is freakin ugly outside, I thought it was part clouds, but I guess it is all smoke.


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2020)

Smoke forecast:


https://i1.wp.com/yubanet.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/08/Smoke-Loop.gif?resize=780%2C556&ssl=1


----------



## sunni (Aug 19, 2020)

ok but really i went hardcore skating today , was good really enjoyed myself.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 19, 2020)

sunni said:


> Yes well as they say my outfit isnt the reason I was raped, the rapist was the reason. Im not sure its fair for you to side with the assholes who talk and treat other people like that and than make it out to be my fault.
> 
> This is ahome to me ive been here since 2008 I have family here, I have people whom love me and I work here.


First things first, I'm sorry that happened to you. Second I wasn't siding with anyone. I don't know you but I do know that no one deserves that. I was more going with that I'm happy you are here. If one thing I've learned in being here is sarcasm doesn't translate well for me in the written language. Truly sorry if I offended you, was never my intention.


----------



## sunni (Aug 19, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> First things first, I'm sorry that happened to you. Second I wasn't siding with anyone. I don't know you but I do know that no one deserves that. I was more going with that I'm happy you are here. If one thing I've learned in being here is sarcasm doesn't translate well for me in the written language. Truly sorry if I offended you, was never my intention.


no worries <3


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 19, 2020)

sunni said:


> no worries <3


 We are all in it together.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 19, 2020)

Longest weirdest year ever, everyone's nerves got fried with Covid stress.
I dropped kicked a rednecks beer down the aisle last week when he failed social distancing, no mask, bad manners.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2020)

Dirk8==D~Diggler said:


> H
> 
> hoping that 2003 is old enough to not have any of that bullshit with the codes. I’ve heard people bitching about how you can’t fix anything new in the field anymore, or at least it won’t fire until you pay some dude a couple hundred bucks to come out with a laptop and send a code through. Lol I even read an article a couple years ago about how farmers in the Midwest were paying for Ukrainians to hack their tractors so that they could do maintenance themselves.


I believe it's OBD-II


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 19, 2020)

I found a bug in Catalina, Happy Happy Joy Joy.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 19, 2020)

I've ordered 66m2 of Travertine stone got a big area to pave and outdoor kitchen to build out the backyard. I post pics of my progress stone should look alright. I'm going to attempt a concrete sink also.
Here's the stone.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 20, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I found a bug in Catalina, Happy Happy Joy Joy.


As in VW I’m guessing lol


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> As in VW I’m guessing lol


Mac OS 10.15.6 bug in the operating system. I'm waiting for the Apple engineering team to get back to me today. They were working on recreating it yesterday. This is usually why I am not an early adopter but when you need a computer you need one. Although with my new GPU my old iMac is working GREAT (and boots from external drives ha ha). I think they have a sticky flag.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 20, 2020)

I took some samples for DNA/sexing this morning.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 20, 2020)

sunni said:


> just pissing off people as usual
> 
> "
> Cool. I'm just gonna deactivate my account on the count of YOU. If I owned this site I would most definitely question whether or not you should be an admin. There is no rule that says you can't go "aBsOlUtElY iNsAnE" on people. It is a forum. That is part of the deal. However they go downhill when you have multiple trolls with multiple profiles, who target and harass people, regularly. Coupled with moderators who either, A.) Show favoritism for whatever suspicious reason, or B.) Don't take it seriously and allow users who actually intend to use the site as it was started for, disappear due to a wild wild west culture and a idgaf attitude from mods who obviously feel they have better things to be doing. So really, fuck you too. I'm deactiving my account. Have fun being a fake person with a fake profile who really doesn't do a good job of "administrating" a community full of fake people."


Lemme guess - Politics?


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Lemme guess - Politics?


no not this time, seedsman thread lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 20, 2020)

sunni said:


> no not this time, seedsman thread lol


My second guess would have been one of the LED threads - people can be so pissy sometimes.


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My second guess would have been one of the LED threads - people can be so pissy sometimes.


Canadian location too if you dont follow the current gangs status quo.

tnt can be not cool if you arent apart of the in gang too, they can be a bit standoffish to new members


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 20, 2020)

sunni said:


> Canadian location too if you dont follow the current gangs status quo.
> 
> tnt can be not cool if you arent apart of the in gang too, they can be a bit standoffish to new members


NOOOOO!


Edit: well, maybe sometimes


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> NOOOOO!


some people fit right in but someones others catch alot of flack for nadda, im not into cliques though


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2020)

sunni said:


> some people fit right in but someones others catch alot of flack for nadda, im not into cliques though


Humility is more acceptable than hubris.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2020)

sunni said:


> Canadian location too if you dont follow the current gangs status quo.
> 
> tnt can be not cool if you arent apart of the in gang too, they can be a bit standoffish to new members


The Canadian Patients forum is just about the most un-Canadian thing I've seen.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 20, 2020)

TNT is like the anti-club.


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> Humility is more acceptable than hubris.


I just think it sucks when a newbie comes in and is genuine and gets flack, not when its like a sock or a troll account but a genuine newbie who just wants to chat with the cool kids
and thekids are like


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> The Canadian Patients forum is just about the most un-Canadian thing I've seen.


for real. its the 9th layer of hell in there.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 20, 2020)

sunni said:


> I just think it sucks when a newbie comes in and is genuine and gets flack, not when its like a sock or a troll account but a genuine newbie who just wants to chat with the cool kids
> and thekids are like
> View attachment 4659443


generally if the person is a genuine and a noob....I don't mind helping at all if I can


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 20, 2020)

lol


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> generally if the person is a genuine and a noob....I don't mind helping at all if I can


For sure I know you do!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 20, 2020)

sunni said:


> For sure I know you do!


----------



## Bareback (Aug 20, 2020)

@sunni is your day going better. I’ll pm you some nudes to brighten things up...... not nudes of me that would be depressing af or hilarious depending on your sense of humor.


----------



## sunni (Aug 20, 2020)

Bareback said:


> @sunni is your day going better. I’ll pm you some nudes to brighten things up...... not nudes of me that would be depressing af or hilarious depending on your sense of humor.


oh ha i fine , i guess tone isnt portrayed correctly, everythings good here


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> The Canadian Patients forum is just about the most un-Canadian thing I've seen.


The Aussie thread is all fucked up lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> The Aussie thread is all fucked up lol


It's hard to tell, you guys use cunt as a term of endearment.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's hard to tell, you guys use cunt as a term of endearment.


Yep, that’s what happens when you’ve been upside down your whole life.


----------



## lokie (Aug 20, 2020)

sunni said:


> no not this time, seedsman thread lol


Watchout for those farmers.

They can get out of control. lol


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2020)

lokie said:


> Watchout for those farmers.
> 
> They can get out of control. lol


Hold m’ beer and watch this!


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 20, 2020)

Stones coming today pretty stoked, weather is shit so I’ll probably only get time set out.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 20, 2020)

Just finished up with a estimate for windows, insulating and possibly a new heating and cooling system. Joys of home ownership!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 20, 2020)

Boats are worse.

*B*ust
*O*ut
*A*nother
*T*housand


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2020)

I'll have it in one to two months. 






Bloody Bath Mat（BUY 3 FREE SHIPPING!）


TURN YOUR BATHROOM INTO THE SET OF A HORROR FILM Horrible Floor Mat may bring unexpected effects only you can rsquo t think of it without it It can be used in various places such as the kitchen the living room etc When you splash water on it it looks just like real blood super creepy It dries...



untherq.shop


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'll have it in one to two months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s cool as fuck


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> That’s cool as fuck


I'm just gonna sneak it in front of the shower. It's pvc so it may be detected before I get my desired results.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm just gonna sneak it in front of the shower. It's pvc so it may be detected before I get my desired results.


Just tell her you gotta poop....


----------



## DCcan (Aug 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's hard to tell, you guys use cunt as a term of endearment.


Usually there is a hint..
Ya cunt! = nice
Ya [email protected]#$ cunt = best friend
cunt!= run


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Usually there is a hint..
> Ya cunt! = nice
> Ya [email protected]#$ cunt = best friend
> cunt!= run


I must say there is elegant humor in spelling out cunt but not [email protected]#$.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I must say there is elegant humor in spelling out cunt but not [email protected]#$.


Let your imagination run free....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Usually there is a hint..
> Ya cunt! = nice
> Ya [email protected]#$ cunt = best friend
> cunt!= run


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 20, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Just tell her you gotta poop....


lol I'd probably get hit if I did that.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 20, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Let your imagination run free....


They used a very similar gag in Hot Fuzz. Note that only one swear is spelled right.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 20, 2020)

sunni said:


> Canadian location too if you dont follow the current gangs status quo.
> 
> tnt can be not cool if you arent apart of the in gang too, they can be a bit standoffish to new members


I'm always suspicious of new members because of sock puppets. 

Ya never really know...


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 20, 2020)

lucky the labour is cheap


----------



## Bareback (Aug 21, 2020)

garyshammonds said:


> That's why it is important not to buy cheap tires for your car if you do not want to have problems in the future. It's better to get Michelin or Goodyear tires or something from this list https://serioustruck.com/best-riding-tires-for-comfort/.


New number..... who dis?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 21, 2020)

garyshammonds said:


> That's why it is important not to buy cheap tires for your car if you do not want to have problems in the future. It's better to get Michelin or Goodyear tires or something from this list https://serioustruck.com/best-riding-tires-for-comfort/.


I bought the same tire that came stock with the car and it wasn't cheap.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 21, 2020)

Bareback said:


> New number..... who dis?


Speaking of......


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I bought the same tire that came stock with the car and it wasn't cheap.


I always try to buy tires as sets of fours but if I can't I buy them in pairs. If it's because of some type of damage my warranty on the tire doesn't cover I retire the partly used tire to full spare. I hate donut spares. So it makes me feel less bad. But not by much.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 21, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I always try to buy tires as sets of fours but if I can't I buy them in pairs. If it's because of some type of damage my warranty on the tire doesn't cover I retire the partly used tire to full spare. I hate donut spares. So it makes me feel less bad. But not by much.


They really wanted me to buy two tires. When I got the car it had winters installed already and the summers were put back on in May so they only had a couple thousand kilometres at most when I got the puncture. My dad told me just buy the one tire. I wouldn't mind a full sized spare tho, it was a little squirrely with the donut going around corners.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 21, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Speaking of......


is that someone who's been here before?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> is that someone who's been here before?


I found it funny when @Chunky Stool mentioned sock, out of nowhere a newbie appeared as if summoned.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 21, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I found it funny when @Chunky Stool mentioned sock, out of nowhere a newbie appeared as if summoned.


There's a shitload of sock puppets!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 21, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I found it funny when @Chunky Stool mentioned sock, out of nowhere a newbie appeared as if summoned.


It gets tiring


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 21, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I found it funny when @Chunky Stool mentioned sock, out of nowhere a newbie appeared as if summoned.


I didn't notice that was their first post. Kind of an odd subject to start out with.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I bought the same tire that came stock with the car and it wasn't cheap.


The OE tires on my ‘13 Honda were crap, dead in less than 40 thousand miles. I bought a set of Sumitomos “sport touring” so fairly long-wearing. I’m at about 90k and the tires look and run well.
Which reminds me they’re due for rotating.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 21, 2020)

what in the space tomatoes?

Morning.....from the weather this morning looks like we have 2 possible wamies coming next week, this should be interesting

balmy 77 this morning dew point at 70

coffee is hot.......

tgif


----------



## lokie (Aug 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn't notice that was their first post. Kind of an odd subject to start out with.


Advertising at its lowest.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 21, 2020)

Having a morning smoothie. 

That’s my favorite KC Chiefs cup.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 21, 2020)

Woke up, fell out of bed, dragged a comb across my head, found my way downstairs and had a cup.. Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 21, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I always try to buy tires as sets of fours but if I can't I buy them in pairs. If it's because of some type of damage my warranty on the tire doesn't cover I retire the partly used tire to full spare. I hate donut spares. So it makes me feel less bad. But not by much.


Saw a car the other day with no plates (DMV closed) and four donuts going down the road.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 21, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Having a morning smoothie.
> View attachment 4660265
> That’s my favorite KC Chiefs cup.


What do you think of the changes? 

SH420


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 21, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> What do you think of the changes?
> 
> SH420


I have mixed feelings about that.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn't notice that was their first post. Kind of an odd subject to start out with.


Yeah that tends to be a sock tell. First post in Politics or TnT.


----------



## go go kid (Aug 21, 2020)

chopped up 1/2 ton of logs ready for winter and admired my flowering hindu kush plant


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 21, 2020)

I woke up. Isn’t that enough? Gosh, what do you all expect from me!?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 21, 2020)

Set up a CHEPA filter*

(* - Cheap HEPA)

The secret sauce is clear gorilla tape. 
Don't even bother with cheap packing tape — it sucks.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 21, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Set up a CHEPA filter*
> View attachment 4660366
> (* - Cheap HEPA)
> 
> ...


Clever


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 21, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Set up a CHEPA filter*
> View attachment 4660366
> (* - Cheap HEPA)
> 
> ...


Filter in the rear, fresh air up front, sexy


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 21, 2020)

Got the pool nice for the kids.....did some mowing while the wife is weeding the garden. Nice day out.


----------



## raratt (Aug 21, 2020)

I made breakfast and watered the girls. I'm ignoring the kitchen ceiling for now, it will be there when I get to it. I am enjoying the new lights and dimmer I put in though. I'll make a beer run later, steaks already thawed out for dinner. Couch looking comfy again, can't do anything outside due to smoke.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 21, 2020)

Breakfast and espresso time. I hope the weather clears up so I can get some work done and go for a ride this whole weeks been shitty


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 21, 2020)

Robbed a bank...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 21, 2020)

Hmm... might be time for bigger pots.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 21, 2020)

When I first joined I hung out in the UK thread. I was scared as hell!
Took me a year to get the nerve to speak.


----------



## raratt (Aug 21, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hmm... might be time for bigger pots.
> View attachment 4660578


Or a windbreak?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2020)

I'm still standing.........fire missed us but the smoke hasn't..


----------



## raratt (Aug 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I'm still standing.........fire missed us but the smoke hasn't..
> 
> View attachment 4660749


There aren't many places in the state that aren't smoked out, and not in a good way.


----------



## go go kid (Aug 21, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hmm... might be time for bigger pots.
> View attachment 4660578


OR LEARNING WICCA AND HOW TO CONTROLE THE ELEMENTS


----------



## go go kid (Aug 21, 2020)

Mohican said:


> When I first joined I hung out in the UK thread. I was scared as hell!
> Took me a year to get the nerve to speak.


Im english, but i find the chat is better in the general forums, not meaning to offend anyone. but i spent time in california as a kid and the US rubbed off on me in a good way.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 21, 2020)

Happy birthday!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2020)

go go kid said:


> Im english, but i find the chat is better in the general forums, not meaning to offend anyone. but i spent time in california as a kid and the US rubbed off on me in a good way.


so you do know how to trim weed then?....


----------



## go go kid (Aug 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> so you do know how to trim weed then?....


I have a polly tunnel to finnish off now, but have spent years trimming


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 21, 2020)

I wished @sunni happy birthday like 10x's today. 

Happy birthday cutie 
11x's

SH420


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2020)

go go kid said:


> I have a polly tunnel to finnish off now, but have spent years trimming


so do you have any plans to return to California any time soon?....like 8-10 weeks from now?....it's beautiful in NorCal this time of year...


----------



## go go kid (Aug 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> so do you have any plans to return to California any time soon?....like 8-10 weeks from now?....it's beautiful in NorCal this time of year...


IF ONLY, MY PARENTS TURNED 80 THIS YEAR AND IM NOW LOOKING AFTER THEM. CALI IS A FAR DREAM AT THIS POINT SADLY


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2020)

go go kid said:


> IF ONLY, MY PARENTS TURNED 80 THIS YEAR AND IM NOW LOOKING AFTER THEM. CALI IS A FAR DREAM AT THIS POINT SADLY


I heard 80 year olds could be taught to trim weed....idk? what do you think?


----------



## go go kid (Aug 21, 2020)

I bet i could get me mum trimming weed, probably give me hints on how to better trim too  but as for my father, a big no, even the sight of a plant pisses him off.
i get great gardening hints from her too, we grow loads of our own produce, we have 6 1/2 acres of land in the beutifull welsh valleys.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 21, 2020)

Lady hasn't started to flower yet but with rains predicted decided to put up the hoop house.


----------



## raratt (Aug 21, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Lady hasn't started to flower yet but with rains predicted decided to put up the hoop house.


A plant upskirt photo, nice!


----------



## go go kid (Aug 21, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Lady hasn't started to flower yet but with rains predicted decided to put up the hoop house.


Thats my next move, getting my own polly tunnel set up. my mum let me use her extra space for my hindu kushes, but it pisses my dad off, so only fare i get my pown little paradise tunnel for the ladys


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2020)

go go kid said:


> I bet i could get me mum trimming weed, probably give me hints on how to better trim too  but as for my father, a big no, even the sight of a plant pisses him off.
> i get great gardening hints from her too, we grow loads of our own produce, we have 6 1/2 acres of land in the beutifull welsh valleys.


The good thing about elderly trimmers is they usually have their own pension and health care covered. And they have the patients to do it right. We have nuns that run trim crews in NorCal...


----------



## go go kid (Aug 21, 2020)

see you all get nugz when you buy weed, but here in the uk you get a big stem up through the middle, minimal trimming and maximum money to be made. bugs the hell out of me


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2020)

go go kid said:


> see you all get nugz when you buy weed, but here in the uk you get a big stem up through the middle, minimal trimming and maximum money to be made. bugs the hell out of me


When you get here you will never let that happen.....see you soon


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 21, 2020)

I also wished @sunni a Happy Birthday, but I swear it was more than 10X, dunno though, low blood O2 has me dizzy


----------



## go go kid (Aug 21, 2020)

i expect the next time im in the states ill be headed to the TUCSON GEM FARE to get new stock, no time for the cali women , but i expect ill find time for some fine weed


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 21, 2020)

go go kid said:


> i expect the next time im in the states ill be headed to the TUCSON GEM FARE to get new stock, no time for the cali women , but i expect ill find time for some fine weed


I must say this is not how to impress us


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2020)

go go kid said:


> i expect the next time im in the states ill be headed to the TUCSON GEM FARE to get new stock, no time for the cali women , but i expect ill find time for some fine weed


once you get to Arizona in a couple months, hit me up, I will send bus fare to NorCal....


----------



## go go kid (Aug 21, 2020)

Sounds like fun, thanx


----------



## go go kid (Aug 21, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I must say this is not how to impress us


Am i ment to be impressing people? i thaught it was free exchange of thaughts


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 21, 2020)

go go kid said:


> Am i ment to be impressing people? i thaught it was free exchange of thaughts


You have entered into a community. If you wish to exchange thoughts, first please address literacy issues. Thank you.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2020)

go go kid said:


> Sounds like fun, thanx


fun?....yes trimming is fun


----------



## go go kid (Aug 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> fun?....yes trimming is fun
> View attachment 4660832


what do you trim with a hedge trimmer lol beutiful


----------



## go go kid (Aug 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> fun?....yes trimming is fun
> View attachment 4660832


I GOTTA SAY, IM IMPRESSED, THERE GORGEOUS LADYS


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 21, 2020)

go go kid said:


> I GOTTA SAY, IM IMPRESSED, THERE GORGEOUS LADYS


*literacy


----------



## go go kid (Aug 21, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> *literacy
> 
> View attachment 4660837


unless theres an auto correct, im up the creek on spelling, no education and spell franeticly


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 21, 2020)

go go kid said:


> unless theres an auto correct, im up the creek on spelling, no education and spell franeticly


It is my experience that autocorrect is like a lackey with a dagger. It might not be this time, but the slow blade into the liver is assured.

I’m from another age, in which errors of spelling and grammar carried real consequence. I have difficulty letting that s**t slide.


----------



## go go kid (Aug 21, 2020)

i was just sent to the corner of the classroom and told to stand in a bin and hold a 2 pence piece to the wall with my nose. how i wish the teachers had helped me instead of hindered me


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 21, 2020)

go go kid said:


> i was just sent to the corner of the classroom and told to stand in a bin and hold a 2 pence piece to the wall with my nose. how i wish the teachers had helped me instead of hindered me


hey you made 2p


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2020)

go go kid said:


> I GOTTA SAY, IM IMPRESSED, THERE GORGEOUS LADYS


thank you...i have a good crew on the farm


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> A plant upskirt photo, nice!


Yeah I like my ladies to show off their pots. She's getting a little bushy, might be time for a trim.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> thank you...i have a good crew on the farm
> View attachment 4660848
> 
> View attachment 4660847


Amazing!


----------



## go go kid (Aug 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> thank you...i have a good crew on the farm
> View attachment 4660848
> 
> View attachment 4660847


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2020)

go go kid said:


> View attachment 4660863


taken today....they are fighting wildfires in California near us. The fire just missed the farm by a couple miles. we were lucky


----------



## go go kid (Aug 21, 2020)

thats my idea of heaven


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2020)

go go kid said:


> thats my idea of heaven


I will save a shipping container for you to trim......


----------



## go go kid (Aug 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> taken today....they are fighting wildfires in California near us. The fire just missed the farm by a couple miles. we were lucky
> View attachment 4660866


CLOSE CALL, glad to see them fighting fit


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> once you get to Arizona in a couple months, hit me up, I will send bus fare to NorCal....


Ll


doublejj said:


> taken today....they are fighting wildfires in California near us. The fire just missed the farm by a couple miles. we were lucky
> View attachment 4660866


Hope you have masks to wear in that smoke. Stay safe!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 21, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Ll
> Hope you have masks to wear in that smoke. Stay safe!


----------



## manfredo (Aug 22, 2020)

Glad the fires missed you JJ...now hopefully they can get them all out and clear out the smoke!! That's gotta be crazy scary, in so many ways! 

I got my empty apartment leased yesterday. Students from all over the country are flocking to town this week. I wound up renting to international students from Nigeria, here for the masters program...and they seem like super nice people...and they are in their early 30's so they are more mature than your average college student, by far. But yes, my summer "vacation" is over! 

Going to finalize my trimming here shortly, my trimming buddy is en route. A very poor harvest overall, especially after the last one being so good. But it was just a small summer crop, and the girls in veg are near ready to flip. I'll be cleaning and disinfecting the flower room later hopefully, and have to drain and move the nutriculture too. In others words, plenty of work.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 22, 2020)

It's been a rough go with mom but this week is finally over.

Now I'm relaxing with hundreds of acres of this.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 22, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> It's been a rough go with mom but this week is finally over.
> 
> Now I'm relaxing with hundreds of acres of this.
> 
> View attachment 4661594



no cars in the yard


----------



## DCcan (Aug 22, 2020)

I'm just not driving anywhere today or tomorrow.
Our company took over a smaller company that got in trouble during the plague.
The 2 people who serviced the territory refused to come back to work because they liked the $600 checks, not realizing that was coming to an end.

So now I drive 300-400 miles a day, 12 hr days,4 days a week for the last 6 weeks.
Picking up an afternoon coffee habit is the only plus, so far.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4661602
> no cars in the yard


Paradise


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Paradise


We’re waiting for you. Bring the pups.


----------



## raratt (Aug 22, 2020)

DCcan said:


> I'm just not driving anywhere today or tomorrow.
> Our company took over a smaller company that got in trouble during the plague.
> The 2 people who serviced the territory refused to come back to work because they liked the $600 checks, not realizing that was coming to an end.
> 
> ...


HOWEVER, it pays the bills.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 22, 2020)

I do go to some awesome harbors now, and hit the bakeries and diners for just one specialty.

Had Cranberry pancake the size of a turkey platter for $4.25 yesterday. 
Another place has miniature donuts with all types of amazing toppings/fillings for a dollar each.

Then there are the fried cherrystone clams on the coast or migrant taco stands in the northern blueberry lands.
I plan my whole day around a stop at a bakery sometimes.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 22, 2020)

DCcan said:


> I do go to some awesome harbors now, and hit the bakeries and diners for just one specialty.
> 
> Had Cranberry pancake the size of a turkey platter for $4.25 yesterday.
> Another place has miniature donuts with all types of amazing toppings/fillings for a dollar each.
> ...


I LOVE blueberries


----------



## DCcan (Aug 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I LOVE blueberries


Try some of their relatives ,huckleberries, lingonberries and bog berries. I found some wild cranberries that were amazing, sweet on a mountaintop bog.
Some of the wild varieties are elongated, or darker and just have unique flavors that are exquisite.

There is a 9.000 ft valley in Mihoacan, MX that has the best tasting high bush blueberries and raspberries I ever had, but civil unrest put an end to that.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 22, 2020)

Chores around the house followed up by a crash course in lawn removal via sheet mulching.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 22, 2020)

Since last Sunday my wife and I have seen Raccoons on in the recycle bin next to front door, deer all around the yard and nearby each day, a Coyote, one Bobcat at 15 yards, Black Vultures, Turkey Buzzards and the rest of the local residents.

Did my daily morning 100 full knee bends, walked a fast 2.5 miles and 14 floors and just finished a chicken meal I made for wife and I.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 22, 2020)

Someone else's amazing picture of cloudberries.

Look closer and find 2-3 varieties of blueberries growing under it.
Oatmeal was actually popular for a whole week with that stuff to fuel you


----------



## raratt (Aug 22, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Mihoacan, MX


They used to grow good weed there also.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 22, 2020)

I questioned my beliefs


----------



## DCcan (Aug 22, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I questioned my beliefs


Johnny Walker and I had a conversation like that.
Good talk from what I can remember.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I questioned my beliefs


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Aug 22, 2020)

Well, I just received one of the best gifts of my entire life from @GreatwhiteNorth this is a box full of amazing (and some rare) fly tying materials. I’ve never been sent such an amazing box of dead animals. I will put this to good use and hopefully your penis spirit and fishy juju rub off on me. I’ll post pics of some flies I tie. Thanks again!!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 22, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Well, I just received one of the best gifts of my entire life from @GreatwhiteNorth this is a box full of amazing (and some rare) fly tying materials. I’ve never been sent such an amazing box of dead animals. I will put this to good use and hopefully your penis spirit and fishy juju rub off on me. I’ll post pics of some flies I tie. Thanks again!!!!View attachment 4661797


Fricken awesome. As a civilian I can’t salute ... but I tip my hat.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 22, 2020)

The fish are going to love the arctic fox wooly buggers.
I see elk I think, is the other one moose or boar?
Looks like moose and a tuft of goat also


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 22, 2020)

doublejj said:


> fun?....yes trimming is fun
> View attachment 4660832


How large are the fans up front to your left? What strain are they? Really, really impressive examples of what cannabis plants are capable of!!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 22, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> How large are the fans up front to your left? What strain are they? Really, really impressive examples of what cannabis plants are capable of!!


I believe that's all Cherry Pie.....


----------



## raratt (Aug 22, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I believe that's all Cherry Pie.....
> View attachment 4661815


Naturally infused honey!


----------



## DCcan (Aug 22, 2020)

Decarb it on hot buttered toast.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> They used to grow good weed there also.


Yes they do or did, who knows now


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I questioned my beliefs


I do that shit all the time......luckily I am happy, I am not 6ft under...  

Just keep pushing forward


----------



## sarahJane211 (Aug 22, 2020)

Rented the Africa Room for a couple of hours ........ Jacuzzi pump didn't work but it was still fun.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> Rented the Africa Room for a couple of hours ........ Jacuzzi pump didn't work but it was still fun.View attachment 4661851


That is honestly not the decor I would pick.....love the tub


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2020)

raratt said:


> Naturally infused honey!


Yumm...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 22, 2020)

DCcan said:


> The fish are going to love the arctic fox wooly buggers.
> I see elk I think, is the other one moose or boar?
> Looks like moose and a tuft of goat also



Goat tuft perceiver


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Aug 22, 2020)

DCcan said:


> The fish are going to love the arctic fox wooly buggers.
> I see elk I think, is the other one moose or boar?
> Looks like moose and a tuft of goat also


There's every dead animal you can imagine in here. It's.......... so erotic.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> There's every dead animal you can imagine in here. It's.......... so erotic.


No drooling...to much anyways...fapping to a minimum


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 22, 2020)

My wife heard me talking to myself and now she thinks something's going on


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 22, 2020)

G'night ladies and gents, space tomatoes are hitting me....

Anyone for baked chicken, pot of beans, and corn bread.....Mrs budmantx u can thank...


Be safe out there  

Peace


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Well, I just received one of the best gifts of my entire life from @GreatwhiteNorth this is a box full of amazing (and some rare) fly tying materials. I’ve never been sent such an amazing box of dead animals. I will put this to good use and hopefully your penis spirit and fishy juju rub off on me. I’ll post pics of some flies I tie. Thanks again!!!!View attachment 4661797


He's amazing  He sent me some moose and delicious salmon and halibut I could eat and they were delicious. Now we need to see pics of all those things you make.


----------



## lokie (Aug 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> He's amazing  He sent me some moose and delicious salmon and halibut I could eat and they were delicious. Now we need to see pics of all those things you make.


Which cut?

Are you sure it was not the knuckle?






What time of year? Depending on the season the meat must be a bit gamy and tough.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2020)

lokie said:


> Which cut?
> 
> Are you sure it was not the knuckle?
> 
> ...


A delicious roast I braised! Not gamey at all and full of flavor.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 23, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> Rented the Africa Room for a couple of hours ........ Jacuzzi pump didn't work but it was still fun.View attachment 4661851


I was thinking this looked like something in the back of an adult bookstore, lol...and then I noticed...are those handlebars mounted to the wall? Man, why didn't I think of that!! Bend over and hold on!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 23, 2020)

DCcan said:


> The fish are going to love the arctic fox wooly buggers.
> I see elk I think, is the other one moose or boar?
> Looks like moose and a tuft of goat also


Wooly buggers kick butt.
Instead of "match the hatch", have you ever tied something psychedelic to see if fish would hit it? 

I used to make a jig called "The Roid" that had a small red florescent bead in the tail, suspended with a thick piece of mono that looked like a swollen butthole. 
Body was thin crosscut rabbit strips & tail was marabou with a little pink crystal flash. Thin was better than thick & the best color was white. 
That fucking thing caught everything. I think the fish thought it was injured.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 23, 2020)

Garden time. Peppers are finally showing some color!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 23, 2020)

Recovering from the hardest belly laugh of my life after getting a "Renewal by Anderson" window estimate... OMG do they think slot of their windows!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 23, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Recovering from the hardest belly laugh of my life after getting a "Renewal by Anderson" window estimate... OMG do they think slot of their windows!


How much for how many windows?

I just paid 7 grand for 6 windows, a door (slider) and new window sills for all the windows. 4 of the windows are a good size. I couldn't be happier with my purchase.

Edit: i did not purchase from Anderson

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> How much for how many windows?
> 
> I just paid 7 grand for 6 windows, a door (slider) and new window sills for all the windows. 4 of the windows are a good size. I couldn't be happier with my purchase.
> 
> ...


Ex and I did our first house in Andersens 
I doubt it hurt resale


----------



## go go kid (Aug 23, 2020)

All i could muster up the energy to do today was feed all the lady's and veg with borage and comfrey juice. oh i did manage to scratch my bollox too good times


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Ex and I did our first house in Andersens
> I doubt it hurt resale


Yeah they were nice, but 3 times what Milgard wants?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 23, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> How much for how many windows?
> 
> I just paid 7 grand for 6 windows, a door (slider) and new window sills for all the windows. 4 of the windows are a good size. I couldn't be happier with my purchase.
> 
> ...


13 windows, almost 30 grand.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Yeah they were nice, but 3 times what Milgard wants?


Forgive us, it was 1990


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 23, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> 13 windows, almost 30 grand.


We did another quote early this week that also included windows plus insulation (walls, attic, crawlspace) air sealing, heat pump, tankless hot water heater and general other weather proofing and it was just at $38,000.


----------



## Pparker88 (Aug 23, 2020)

Today I made an angled aluminum frame for my QB,s....and wired a driver to a dimmer switch and to a plug cable(using a waterproof junction box). First time too. With lots of guidance from @ilovereggae . Tomorrow I’ll accomplish wiring my other driver.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Aug 23, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> We did another quote early this week that also included windows plus insulation (walls, attic, crawlspace) air sealing, heat pump, tankless hot water heater and general other weather proofing and it was just at $38,000.


That's more than my new 3 bedroom house cost.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2020)

New flavour of chips at the grocery store. ★☆☆☆☆ would not recommend.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> New flavour of chips at the grocery store. ★☆☆☆☆ would not recommend.
> 
> View attachment 4663381


LOL 1 star and you still got them!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL 1 star and you still got them!


I had to try them before I could give an honest review. They weren't nearly as hot as the jalapeno popcorn I bought a couple weeks ago. That stuff was uncomfortably hot and made me sweat. This just tasted like what I imagine dirty feet would taste like.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I had to try them before I could give an honest review. They weren't nearly as hot as the jalapeno popcorn I bought a couple weeks ago. That stuff was uncomfortably hot and made me sweat. This just tasted like what I imagine dirty feet would taste like.


That was your star? LOL Fake jalapeno usually sucks.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 24, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Fake jalapeno


ewwwwww


----------



## manfredo (Aug 24, 2020)

Oh what a Monday morning I had! I slept in, because i worked til midnight moving all my plants to the flower room, and my 100 liter aero setup, and chiller of course. Filled it and added fresh nutes and went to bed. When I walked in there this morning, not even fully awake yet, the pump was dry and screeching and the floor soaked. About 90 liters leaked out from what I later found was a loose hose clamp on the chiller, and most of it made it's way into the family room carpet in the next room....fuck me !! But at least i was smart when this happened before, and it's just a loose laid carpet, so I sucked up all the water and rolled it back to dry. No real damage except a rough morning...I didn't even get my coffee...although I did stop to get stoned twice!! About to go for #3!! 

But the plants all survived, and that's the main thing. My other plants in soil that I burned a bit with hot soil are nursed back to health. Gonna let them adjust to the HPS lights for a week then flip them all about Sept. 1st....


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> New flavour of chips at the grocery store. ★☆☆☆☆ would not recommend.
> 
> View attachment 4663381


Oh man I hate when the container whispers golden temptation, so I get one to try and it disappoints.
My recent such why-did-I-get-these were Hazelnut Spread M&Ms. I adore real-deal Nutella, and these were like Nutella as Hershey’s would make. I shouldna been eating chocolate in the first place, so poor flavor on top of diet guilt was a double-barreled insult.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Oh what a Monday morning I had! I slept in, because i worked til midnight moving all my plants to the flower room, and my 100 liter aero setup, and chiller of course. Filled it and added fresh nutes and went to bed. When I walked in there this morning, not even fully awake yet, the pump was dry and screeching and the floor soaked. About 90 liters leaked out from what I later found was a loose hose clamp on the chiller, and most of it made it's way into the family room carpet in the next room....fuck me !! But at least i was smart when this happened before, and it's just a loose laid carpet, so I sucked up all the water and rolled it back to dry. No real damage except a rough morning...I didn't even get my coffee...although I did stop to get stoned twice!! About to go for #3!!
> 
> But the plants all survived, and that's the main thing. My other plants in soil that I burned a bit with hot soil are nursed back to health. Gonna let them adjust to the HPS lights for a week then flip them all about Sept. 1st....


No real damage is big win


----------



## manfredo (Aug 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> New flavour of chips at the grocery store. ★☆☆☆☆ would not recommend.
> 
> View attachment 4663381


There's a Frito Lay plant just a few miles from my house, and you can smell the oil and potatoes and Fritos, a half mile away, or more. It's a massive plants that hires a lot of people. The grease actually discolors roofs of homes that are nearby. How'd you like your roof covered in fake jalapeno dust, lol. Might keep bugs away, IDK. 









Home | FritoLay


From summer barbecues to family gatherings to time spent relaxing at the end of a long day, Frito-Lay snacks are part of some of life's most memorable moments. And maybe even brightens some of the most mundane. We invite you to learn more.




www.fritolay.com


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2020)

manfredo said:


> There's a Frito Lay plant just a few miles from my house, and you can smell the oil and potatoes and Fritos, a half mile away, or more. It's a massive plants that hires a lot of people. The grease actually discolors roofs of homes that are nearby. How'd you like your roof covered in fake jalapeno dust, lol. Might keep bugs away, IDK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lived in Boston for a year, and remember walking in the lee of the Necco factory (Necco wafers were a childhood fave of mine) and smelling purple, white, yellow, that funky slate-black, ...

Baltimore had the McCormick spice factory. I remember walking in a black pepper breeze.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Oh man I hate when the container whispers golden temptation, so I get one to try and it disappoints.
> My recent such why-did-I-get-these were Hazelnut Spread M&Ms. I adore real-deal Nutella, and these were like Nutella as Hershey’s would make. I shouldna been eating chocolate in the first place, so poor flavor on top of diet guilt was a double-barreled insult.


I can't resist the impulse items that they put at the checkouts at grocery and department stores. Especially bizarre chip flavours. I've been keeping my eye out for grape, I haven't had those since I was little. I wonder if Ferrero refused to license nutella to another chocolate manufacturer so the had to go for an off brand. Seems odd, nutella is in everything now.


----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2020)

Peel me a grape Cleo...
Got the last 2 girls in their final pots this morning, time to flip after they recover from the drama.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2020)

manfredo said:


> There's a Frito Lay plant just a few miles from my house, and you can smell the oil and potatoes and Fritos, a half mile away, or more. It's a massive plants that hires a lot of people. The grease actually discolors roofs of homes that are nearby. How'd you like your roof covered in fake jalapeno dust, lol. Might keep bugs away, IDK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outdoor grow that smells and tastes like munchies might be dangerous!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can't resist the impulse items that they put at the checkouts at grocery and department stores. Especially bizarre chip flavours. I've been keeping my eye out for grape, I haven't had those since I was little. I wonder if Ferrero refused to license nutella to another chocolate manufacturer so the had to go for an off brand. Seems odd, nutella is in everything now.


I think Mars or whotfever decided to go with a domestic chocolate idiom. This is something I don’t get. With Lindt and Callebaut as solid references ... this is chocolate?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2020)

manfredo said:


> There's a Frito Lay plant just a few miles from my house, and you can smell the oil and potatoes and Fritos, a half mile away, or more. It's a massive plants that hires a lot of people. The grease actually discolors roofs of homes that are nearby. How'd you like your roof covered in fake jalapeno dust, lol. Might keep bugs away, IDK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet you don't crave chips when you can constantly smell them cooking.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I bet you don't crave chips when you can constantly smell them cooking.


In Jersey we had Nabisco......you want oreos when you pass by.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I think Mars or whotfever decided to go with a domestic chocolate idiom. This is something I don’t get. With Lindt and Callebaut as solid references ... this is chocolate?


Or Cadbury. For a consumer brand, their milk chocolate is rather yes-ish to me.


----------



## Cvntcrusher (Aug 24, 2020)

I farted and burped at the same time this morning. Then my 1yo son did the same thing right after


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I think Mars or whotfever decided to go with a domestic chocolate idiom. This is something I don’t get. With Lindt and Callebaut as solid references ... this is chocolate?


Nutella has their own candy bar now. I don't think I've seen it in the wild. Kinder Bueno bar is pretty good too. I know kinder eggs are banned there, not sure about the bar tho.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 24, 2020)

I love the smell of fresh baked bread, an operating bakery in the morning is a Siren's song.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Or Cadbury. For a consumer brand, their milk chocolate is rather yes-ish to me.


I can resist chocolate no problem. Salty snacks are my kryptonite. I always have a few bags of skinny pop sea salt and pepper kicking around.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2020)

Cvntcrusher said:


> I farted and burped at the same time this morning. Then my 1yo son did the same thing right after


The fine full glory of hereditary destiny


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I love the smell of fresh baked bread, an operating bakery in the morning is a Siren's song.


I was five words in and dammit I heard choppers


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can resist chocolate no problem. Salty snacks are my kryptonite. I always have a few bags of skinny pop sea salt and pepper kicking around.


My mega super salty ohyessnack is smoked salmon.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I was five words in and dammit I heard choppers


----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2020)

Jelly Belly has a plant by Fairfield, the smell is beyond sweet.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> Jelly Belly has a plant by Fairfield, the smell is beyond sweet.


Been there! Bought my son a mix of cool and wat! beans. He still hates me.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> My mega super salty ohyessnack is smoked salmon.


Ever have salmon candy? @GreatwhiteNorth you know what I'm talking about? Shit is super addictive. I've made it a bunch of times. Man my mouth is watering!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Ever have salmon candy? @GreatwhiteNorth you know what I'm talking about? Shit is super addictive. I've made it a bunch of times. Man my mouth is watering!


Yah Safeway had some where I lived til a year ago.
My pref is unsugared.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 24, 2020)

I don't eat junk food often but when I do.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> My mega super salty ohyessnack is smoked salmon.


hmmm smoked salmon risotto sounds like a good idea for dinner tonight.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> Jelly Belly has a plant by Fairfield, the smell is beyond sweet.


You ever pig out on their sport bean? Seriously don't do that! I had no idea they had 50 mg of caffeine, thought I was going to have a heart attack.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Yah Safeway had some where I lived til a year ago.
> My pref is unsugared.


Never had or even knew you could get commercial made.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> I don't eat junk food often but when I do.
> 
> View attachment 4663489


what flavour is that? I like the bag


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> what flavour is that? I like the bag


Hot!


----------



## hillbill (Aug 24, 2020)

Didn’t know people ate the bag


----------



## hillbill (Aug 24, 2020)

Will never replace Screaming Yellow Zonkers


----------



## Mohican (Aug 24, 2020)

@doublejj - glad to see you made it. I was very worried.

I had Anderson and Pella come out for an estimate. Price was a joke, and they won't even make the oversized doors to replace the originals they made in 69.
I went to the local Ganahl's lumber yard and checked their prices for Anderson windows. They are half the price for the same models.
What I really want to do is replace the single glazed panes with double glazed low E glass.

Use Google Chrome and it will help you with your spelling and grammar.

Sorry about the flood. I gave up indoor because it was so hard.

This was my first plant where I said "I hate trimming"



Gave up after 3 units:







Mrs. Mo stopped helping me after this.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Baltimore had the McCormick spice factory. I remember walking in a black pepper breeze.





DarkWeb said:


> In Jersey we had Nabisco......you want oreos when you pass by.


I know where both those places are. Best to keep moving in Baltimore as you go by.
Not bad, just keep moving.
The Necco factory just shut down recently so no more licorice surprises. 

I drive by a fish stick factory that smells like a school cafeteria and "NOW HIRING" is permanently painted on the side.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 24, 2020)

After it was gone:


----------



## Mohican (Aug 24, 2020)

I lived in Golden CO in 1978 and it smelled like corn flakes from the Coors plant.

Our first place was near an In N Out. That was why we bought that house.


----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> I don't eat junk food often but when I do.
> 
> View attachment 4663489


AAAAAAAAAHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEE! (In my best Cajun accent.)


----------



## hillbill (Aug 24, 2020)

First up potted 11 various seedlings, just took out of freezer, small bag of Copper Chem F3 and an ounce of Old Soul for current vaping needs.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 24, 2020)

hillbill said:


> First up potted 11 various seedlings,


That's where I should be right now, and putting up a bigger light.

Maybe a couple more smokes first.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 24, 2020)

Mohican said:


> After it was gone:


Looks like a rabid badger aftermath.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> New flavour of chips at the grocery store. ★☆☆☆☆ would not recommend.
> 
> View attachment 4663381


Those actually look dank. Why the sad face?

Yeah, I’d be bummed if they didn’t live up to expectation either


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 24, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Ever have salmon candy? @GreatwhiteNorth you know what I'm talking about? Shit is super addictive. I've made it a bunch of times. Man my mouth is watering!


It is locally known around here as "Squaw Candy" & absolutely nothing goes better with a cold beer!
It also makes a killer Salmon dip when flaked.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It is locally known around here as "Squaw Candy" & absolutely nothing goes better with a cold beer!
> It also makes a killer Salmon dip when flaked.


I've heard squaw candy....Never thought of dip. Nice!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It is locally known around here as "Squaw Candy" & absolutely nothing goes better with a cold beer!
> It also makes a killer Salmon dip when flaked.


Dip recipe?


----------



## DCcan (Aug 24, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It is locally known around here as "Squaw Candy" & absolutely nothing goes better with a cold beer!
> It also makes a killer Salmon dip when flaked.


What about Sturgeon, that's another one.

Smoked with Huckleberry glaze


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2020)

DCcan said:


> What about Sturgeon, that's another one.
> 
> Smoked with Huckleberry glaze


Never had sturgeon. That sounds good though.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 24, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Never had sturgeon. That sounds good though.


It's like smoked salmon tenderloins.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2020)

DCcan said:


> It's like smoked salmon tenderloins.


Damn!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 24, 2020)

DCcan said:


> It's like smoked salmon tenderloins.


Smoked Sockeye (Red) Salmon bellies are my kryptonite.
I can't not eat them. ~ Drooling while trying to type ~


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Smoked Sockeye (Red) Salmon bellies are my kryptonite.
> I can't not eat them. ~ Drooling while trying to type ~


Shit I know I'm gonna be making something soon!


----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Will never replace Screaming Yellow Zonkers


Fiddle Faddle.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 24, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> That's more than my new 3 bedroom house cost.


You live in a 3 bedroom house that cost $38,000,


Laughing Grass said:


> New flavour of chips at the grocery store. ★☆☆☆☆ would not recommend.
> 
> View attachment 4663381


I'm sure their all natural and organic.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> what flavour is that? I like the bag


On Sunday, Chrissy Teigen tweeted, "These were very tasty. Are they some sort of BBQ/salt and vinegar hybrid? Two thumbs up." The photo included in the tweet featured a package of Zapp's New Orleans Kettle Style Voodoo Potato Chips.



> These were very tasty. Are they some sort of BBQ/salt and vinegar hybrid? Two thumbs up pic.twitter.com/n0ZGZjTFAP
> — christine teigen (@chrissyteigen) June 25, 2017


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can resist chocolate no problem. Salty snacks are my kryptonite. I always have a few bags of skinny pop sea salt and pepper kicking around.


What's the point of skinny if it's a salty snack?


----------



## DCcan (Aug 24, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Smoked Sockeye (Red) Salmon bellies are my kryptonite.
> I can't not eat them. ~ Drooling while trying to type ~


I just checked my cabinet, still got 4 vac pacs of various types.
It just isn't the same food as the homemade Pacific stuff.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 24, 2020)

Too savory, I want these,


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 24, 2020)

My goal was laundry in town which got did and I find out someone slashed the spare tire on the back of the car.

What kind of person slashes a tire on a car with a handicap sticker?


----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2020)

Giant Trevally is some of the best fish I have ever eaten, caught one on Guam. Firm white meat with almost no fish flavor. Edit: I would put sturgeon as a close second, not my pic.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> No real damage is big win


LOL Jalapeno rooves!


----------



## DCcan (Aug 24, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> What kind of person slashes a tire on a car with a handicap sticker?


I know, it's Antifa! 

Maybe they didn't see your handicapped sticker, then shivved your car.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> On Sunday, Chrissy Teigen tweeted, "These were very tasty. Are they some sort of BBQ/salt and vinegar hybrid? Two thumbs up." The photo included in the tweet featured a package of Zapp's New Orleans Kettle Style Voodoo Potato Chips.


Sounds like all dressed. 









How to Get Your Hands on All Dressed Chips


Now is the perfect time to order the ultimate potato chip flavor.




www.thrillist.com







farmingfisherman said:


> What's the point of skinny if it's a salty snack?


You can pig out on almost 4 cups of it and it's only 150 calories. And it tastes great!





Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 4663587


Is that what they call ketchup chips down there?


----------



## manfredo (Aug 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I bet you don't crave chips when you can constantly smell them cooking.


Luckily I'm far enough away the only time I smell them is if I drive by at the right time... But yeah, I wouldn't want to live next door. I'm not adventurous at all though...It's barbecued, plain, or maybe ruffled. 

Well I have my mess cleaned up. This is going to be the true test for my home made chiller, being under HPS lights instead of LED's. It could be re-design #4, or peel the wallet open and buy one! It lost all it's cold with me replacing lines, and it's hot as hell today too. We shall see!


----------



## DCcan (Aug 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sounds like all dressed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are good chips, my mouth remembered them before my brain did, lol.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> Giant Trevally is some of the best fish I have ever eaten, caught one on Guam. Firm white meat with almost no fish flavor. Edit: I would put sturgeon as a close second.
> 
> View attachment 4663613


That is a beautiful GT.
One of the coolest (and strongest) fish out there. Def a bucket list specie.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Aug 24, 2020)

420God said:


> What did you do today that you're proud of? Something at work, home, school, personal achievement, etc...
> 
> 
> Today I had gravel dropped off and I put in a new driveway. It was a lot of work but I got it done quicker than I thought I would.


I took the most rejuvenating dump ever about 30 mins ago. 

Sorry just in a joking mood lol 

On another note... I won a Spider Farm SF1000 today in a giveaway!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sounds like all dressed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Freaking love all dressed!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Those are good chips, my mouth remembered them before my brain did, lol.


Whenever I try eating all dressed chips my parotid gland goes absolutely nuts and makes my jawline hurt like mad. Some red wines do that to me as well.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> On another note... I won a Spider Farm SF1000 today in a giveaway!


Congrats did you win that here?


----------



## DCcan (Aug 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Whenever I try eating all dressed chips my parotid gland goes absolutely nuts and makes my jawline hurt like mad.


I tend to bite my fingers, especially with Cheetos.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Aug 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Congrats did you win that here?


Yes


----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That is a beautiful GT.
> One of the coolest (and strongest) fish out there. Def a bucket list specie.


Not my pic, BTW, should have mentioned that. The one I caught was a little smaller, but not much. I was shore fishing at night and had to run up and down the beach to get it. I was lucky it didn't wrap me around a coral head, I lost one because of that. I had it almost in and the line popped.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 24, 2020)

DCcan said:


> I tend to bite my fingers, especially with Cheetos.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


----------



## DCcan (Aug 24, 2020)

Can't un-click that.
Just wash your eyes with Jalepeno Lime mix.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 24, 2020)

Alright, alright , alright


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Alright, alright , alright
> 
> View attachment 4663676


should have photoshopped matthew mcconaughey's face on it.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 24, 2020)

DCcan said:


> I know, it's Antifa!
> 
> Maybe they didn't see your handicapped sticker, then shivved your car.


What's Antifa? 

*wanders off to google it*

I don't think it was Antifa.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 24, 2020)

So what is wrong with being anti-fascist, Antifa who’s that?


----------



## DCcan (Aug 24, 2020)

"Antifa " is anyone who accidentally pulls into an exclusive neighborhood.
All the heads pop out, the neighborhood Ring Cam Network sends out alerts.


----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2020)

DCcan said:


> "Antifa " is anyone who accidentally pulls into an exclusive neighborhood.
> All the heads pop out, the neighborhood Ring Cam Network sends out alerts.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> should have photoshopped matthew mcconaughey's face on it.


You have no idea how many times I get "You look like Matthew McConaughey, crossed with Norm McDonald". Honestly. Numerous peoples have told me that throughout the years.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4663750


These assholes are speaking at Repug Convention tonight.
Jerry Falwell leading in prayer?


----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2020)

hillbill said:


> These assholes are speaking at Repug Convention tonight.
> Jerry Falwell leading in prayer?


You mean the Donney Bunch show?
Jerry Jr is meeting up with them later to watch them play hide the salami.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Whenever I try eating all dressed chips my parotid gland goes absolutely nuts and makes my jawline hurt like mad. Some red wines do that to me as well.


The first time I had Lay's "dill pickle" potato chips, as the chip neared my mouth my salivary glands squirted like a freakin cobra- they've backed off on the flavoring since then

I took my mom to the urologist today


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 24, 2020)

It's 4:20


----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I took my mom to the urologist today


Was she pissed?




I know I'm going to hell anyway, so that just adds to the list.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> You mean the Donney Bunch show?
> Jerry Jr is meeting up with them later to watch them play hide the salami.


Fuck trump and anybody who thinks he’s doing a terrific job.
in fact. Fuck anyone who is part of the GOP.

Hey bro. Did you flip them plants? The cake stretches like a mofo. Remember, supercropping.
I’d do them up 1 week in and again at 2 weeks in 
Use a sharpie.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 24, 2020)

@Grandpapy 
Hit me up if ur still looking for the cake cut.
Sorry bro. I still remember. Been hella busy but i got.


----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuck trump and anybody who thinks he’s doing a terrific job.
> in fact. Fuck anyone who is part of the GOP.
> 
> Hey bro. Did you flip them plants? The cake stretches like a mofo. Remember, supercropping.
> ...


I finished upsizing the pots today and I have another timer I'm going to set to 11P to 11A that I'm making sure works tonight, then I'll just swap them out in the morning. I'll water them in in the morning when I do the swap. I can gain about 8" of headroom by pulling out my raised floor also.
You got some pics of the sticks you've been pounding together?


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> Giant Trevally is some of the best fish I have ever eaten, caught one on Guam. Firm white meat with almost no fish flavor. Edit: I would put sturgeon as a close second, not my pic.
> 
> View attachment 4663613


There quaility to fight, when I was working up at Cape York in a remote Aborignal community we used to catch them of the beach after work tough times.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2020)

neosapien said:


> You have no idea how many times I get "You look like Matthew McConaughey, crossed with Norm McDonald". Honestly. Numerous peoples have told me that throughout the years.


Young Norm Macdonald? He was cute before he turned into whatever the hell he is now


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> I finished upsizing the pots today and I have another timer I'm going to set to 11P to 11A that I'm making sure works tonight, then I'll just swap them out in the morning. I'll water them in in the morning when I do the swap. I can gain about 8" of headroom by pulling out my raised floor also.
> You got some pics of the sticks you've been pounding together?


Dude. I’m kind of embarrassed to do that. My back/sciatica is fucking me up pretty good. Before you see the pic, i have most the shit cut to pound together and stand up tomorrow. Got help coming.
The next day i’ll frame in the window sills. Then do all the blocking. Then sheath the fucker. Will be ready for the roof trusses.


if you look hard enough at that perry scaffolding, the god damn mother fucker got blown off the dancefloor at 2am this morning. Fucked it all up.
It was all hands on deck. The wind decided to fucking whip through here. Was a mess all over my property bro.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 24, 2020)

fucker was on the other side of the building


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Well I might get some stone layed today its been wet as fuck all week. I got some of the boarder done yesterday. The wet vac has been a good investment.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 24, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4663815
> fucker was on the other side of the building


Fucking cunty wind!!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Dude. I’m kind of embarrassed to do that. My back/sciatica is fucking me up pretty good. Before you see the pic, i have most the shit cut to pound together and stand up tomorrow. Got help coming.
> The next day i’ll frame in the window sills. Then do all the blocking. Then sheath the fucker. Will be ready for the roof trusses.
> 
> View attachment 4663813
> ...


I can’t believe you’re able to do this with a sciatic pinch. Are you able to sit at all


----------



## neosapien (Aug 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Young Norm Macdonald? He was cute before he turned into whatever the hell he is now


Nope, just fucked up goofy looking Norm Mcdonald. Crossed with Matthew McConaughey though so… I'll take it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 24, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Fucking cunty wind!!!


Fo sho!
But could have been allot worse bro. We got shit loads of fires going on because the thunder storm that ripped through all of california. It was forecasted to fuck us even more with thunder last night. That didn’t happen here but def threw some mother nature at us.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Nope, just fucked up goofy looking Norm Mcdonald. Crossed with Matthew McConaughey though so… I'll take it.


me and my big mouth  I’m making friends everywhere lately


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can’t believe you’re able to do this with a sciatic pinch. Are you able to sit at all


I’m sitting right now hurting. 
i’m not all good while working but i gotta get it done . Gotta get it dried in before it rains. Again.


----------



## neosapien (Aug 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> me and my big mouth  I’m making friends everywhere lately


Oh no, I take it as a compliment. I'm quite a catch either way.


----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Dude. I’m kind of embarrassed to do that. My back/sciatica is fucking me up pretty good. Before you see the pic, i have most the shit cut to pound together and stand up tomorrow. Got help coming.
> The next day i’ll frame in the window sills. Then do all the blocking. Then sheath the fucker. Will be ready for the roof trusses.
> 
> View attachment 4663813
> ...


East wind? We haven't had any wind over 10 MPH. I see you have about the same amount of smoke as we do.
I had to go look at the garage I built to remember how the trusses fit together at the bump out...lol. Are they going to fly the trusses up there for you? Looking good so far.


----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4663815
> fucker was on the other side of the building


BFH time.


----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2020)

I have been told I look similar to Judge Reinhold. Meh.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> me and my big mouth  I’m making friends everywhere lately


Learn to be a pirate, arghhhhhh


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Learn to be a pirate, arghhhhhh


I thought that was September 19th?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 24, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I thought that was September 19th?


sometimes ya can't wait


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> sometimes ya can't wait


arr yaarr


----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I thought that was September 19th?


----------



## neosapien (Aug 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have been told I look similar to Judge Reinhold. Meh.


----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2020)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 4663874


I may have said that, more than once.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Aug 24, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> You live in a 3 bedroom house that cost $38,000,


That's what it cost 7 years back, doubt it's worth any more today.
Not the most expensive house in the world but decent views from the bedroom balcony.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 24, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> That's what it cost 7 years back, doubt it's worth any more today.
> Not the most expensive house in the world but decent views from the bedroom balcony.View attachment 4663924
> View attachment 4663923


If it's got a bath tube like earlier, no thanks....  water buffalo( or cattle breed just cause I don't know what it is) above the tub....not a thing. Living room maybe den...meh


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> If it's got a bath tube like earlier, no thanks....  water buffalo above the tub....not a thing


no Cape buffalo!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 24, 2020)

Peppers are coming in..


Also got a new recruit for soil...


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> no Cape buffalo!


That's probably why I edit it mate


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 24, 2020)

Rode 35 miles on one gear.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 24, 2020)

@sarahJane211 - how are the solar panels working?

@Aeroknow - do you have new boots? If not, get some and see if it helps. It might just be your feet. The house looks awesome! All those windows! I wish I could help.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Dip recipe?



Smoked Salmon Dip

2 (8 ounce) packages cream cheese, softened
12 ounces smoked salmon
3 tablespoons Lemon juice
2 tablespoons minced green onion
1 teaspoon chives (optional)


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 24, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Smoked Salmon Dip
> 
> 2 (8 ounce) packages cream cheese, softened
> 12 ounces smoked salmon
> ...


Is it the same for the salmon candy? You said it makes a good dip when flaked...does this recipe apply?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 24, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Is it the same for the salmon candy? You said it makes a good dip when flaked...does this recipe apply?


It does but I would omit (or at least rinse) the chives - the salmon will have enough salt.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 24, 2020)

Nothing better than a visit with a lady.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Aug 24, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> If it's got a bath tube like earlier, no thanks....  water buffalo( or cattle breed just cause I don't know what it is) above the tub....not a thing. Living room maybe den...meh


These guys are often in the field behind my house. 
taken from my back bedroom window.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 24, 2020)

relocated a 40ft shipping container with a tractor today. Damn those things are big. First we moved it out from where it was.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 24, 2020)

Phase 2 grab it from the other end & drag it into place...


----------



## doublejj (Aug 24, 2020)

Done....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 24, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Done....
> View attachment 4664035


Is that where trim campers stay?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 24, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Is that where trim campers stay?


actually moving it opened up a big camping area under the Oaks. You can see 1 carport already. There is a water faucet right by the far end of the carport. I will bring in another porta potty in a few weeks. probably gonna put down a couple loads of wood chips.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 24, 2020)

doublejj said:


> relocated a 40ft shipping container with a tractor today. Damn those things are big. First we moved it out from where it was.
> View attachment 4664027
> 
> View attachment 4664028
> ...


Smoke looks horrid. How close is the fire to you?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 24, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Smoke looks horrid. How close is the fire to you?


6 miles now, was 2 miles


----------



## go go kid (Aug 24, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Is that where trim campers stay?


from what ive seen, that is for the trim


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 24, 2020)

doublejj said:


> 6 miles now, was 2 miles


Haven't seen much but what I heard was over a million acres and that a few fires combined into one hell of a monster blaze. Good thoughts headed your way!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 24, 2020)

doublejj said:


> actually moving it opened up a big camping area under the Oaks. You can see 1 carport already. There is a water faucet right by the far end of the carport. I will bring in another porta potty in a few weeks. probably gonna put down a couple loads of wood chips.
> View attachment 4664046


JK


----------



## doublejj (Aug 24, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> JK


Damn you had my hopes up....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 24, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Damn you had my hopes up....


Hahaha for me to trim? Hahahah, um no. I hate trimming. Plus I’m still screwed up lol get it? Screws? Had that one removed and it pulled out a plate so it’s the next bit to come out. 

I actually went to a pain management dr today and her comment to me was either suffer, have surgeries, injections or drugs. And I don’t think injections will help. Do you want a referral to another dr would writes prescriptions? Crazy dr.
Most recent xray. Have to have ct scan on the 10th.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Hahaha for me to trim? Hahahah, um no. I hate trimming. Plus I’m still screwed up lol get it? Screws? Had that one removed and it pulled out a plate so it’s the next bit to come out.
> 
> I actually went to a pain management dr today and her comment to me was either suffer, have surgeries, injections or drugs. And I don’t think injections will help. Do you want a referral to another dr would writes prescriptions? Crazy dr.
> Most recent xray. Have to have ct scan on the 10th.
> View attachment 4664054


Oh my...get well soon..


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 25, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Smoked Salmon Dip
> 
> 2 (8 ounce) packages cream cheese, softened
> 12 ounces smoked salmon
> ...


Thanks bud


----------



## Angelika Cren (Aug 25, 2020)

Working


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 25, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Oh my...get well soon..


Thanks brother


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 25, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> @Grandpapy
> Hit me up if ur still looking for the cake cut.
> Sorry bro. I still remember. Been hella busy but i got.


I can deliver Coors Light this afternoon, I have business in sacto this am till around 2 so I'll be half way there.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 25, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m sitting right now hurting.
> i’m not all good while working but i gotta get it done . Gotta get it dried in before it rains. Again.


My sciatic gets bruised hopping on and off forklifts, tractors, pick up trucks. I stopped all of that and decided to just live off my good looks.




Oh, have I told you I'm losing weight too?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m sitting right now hurting.
> i’m not all good while working but i gotta get it done . Gotta get it dried in before it rains. Again.


That's rough, I watched my mom go through an impingement where she couldn't sit at all for a few weeks. She was bad for a while then it went away as quickly as it started.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 25, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> These guys are often in the field behind my house.View attachment 4664025
> taken from my back bedroom window.


nice, nothing wrong with that. Little bulvine action working. Just not above my bath tub......that brings the creepy factor into play. Love the house design btw.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 25, 2020)

Morning btw.....

Nice balmy 76f today, humidity coming up it was 74% with the dew point at 69......yeah that will out kink the ol hair...

since Marco pettered out in La, now we are watching Laura, predicted to hit a 3 but some models push to a 4

coffee is hot and fresh...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I think Mars or whotfever decided to go with a domestic chocolate idiom. This is something I don’t get. With Lindt and Callebaut as solid references ... this is chocolate?


Valrhona


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Aug 25, 2020)

I practiced casting (bass fishing) in my yard this morning. 

I can now hit that rock 40 feet away every dang time. 

If only rocks were fish.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 25, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Valrhona


As far as Chocolate goes, this one gets me every time.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> As far as Chocolate goes, this one gets me every time.
> 
> View attachment 4664334


----------



## DCcan (Aug 25, 2020)

Wednesday is Housewives Night at the RNC.


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> As far as Chocolate goes, this one gets me every time.


We had a work contract with their USA manufacturing plant and Lindt outlet stores, I didn't run out of chocolate ever.
Their outlet stores would tip you in bags of candy or give you boxes of holiday wrapped units.
Then there's the Lindt Bunny that mangers had to drive...


----------



## hillbill (Aug 25, 2020)

Wizzlebiz said:


> I practiced casting (bass fishing) in my yard this morning.
> 
> I can now hit that rock 40 feet away every dang time.
> 
> If only rocks were fish.....


As a younger me that fished as much as I could and tournaments, i practiced flipping and pitching, suspended jerk baits with lead, painted my lures and friends'. Live now with major and famous reservoirs within minutes but much more chilled.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Aug 25, 2020)

hillbill said:


> As a younger me that fished as much as I could and tournaments, i practiced flipping and pitching, suspended jerk baits with lead, painted my lures and friends'. Live now with major and famous reservoirs within minutes but much more chilled.


I'm about 30 minutes away from lake Berryessa. Unfortunately the whole damn thing is on fire atm. So casting in my yard it is for now lmao. 

I actually bought a framless pontoon for some smaller ponds near me. Arrived today. Gonna get out tomorrow!

Exciting.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 25, 2020)

most serious bass fishing around here is Night with black lights in the Summer. Don’t do that anymore but did hundreds of times, nigh5 jackpot tournaments then also. Mostly bass boats and aluminum v hulls, 30,000 to 70,000 acre ponds.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> As far as Chocolate goes, this one gets me every time.
> 
> View attachment 4664334


I won't turn my nose up to Guylian praline hazelnut seashells. Thankfully I only see them around christmas time.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Aug 25, 2020)

hillbill said:


> most serious bass fishing around here is Night with black lights in the Summer. Don’t do that anymore but did hundreds of times, nigh5 jackpot tournaments then also. Mostly bass boats and aluminum v hulls, 30,000 to 70,000 acre ponds.


I need to get into some tournaments for sure. 

Usually they are at the bigger lakes in the area but I do wonder if we have any smaller pond like tourneys


----------



## hillbill (Aug 25, 2020)

Check kayak bass fishing sites!


----------



## hillbill (Aug 25, 2020)

Mixed up 30 gallons ROLS mix and am about to water in a few gallons EWC sweet tea, with couple good shots of Black Strap Molasses added, close it up and give it a month!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 25, 2020)

I smell chocolate


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I won't turn my nose up to Guylian praline hazelnut seashells. Thankfully I only see them around christmas time.


Those are wonderful.
Vacation memory: chocolate in Vienna.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 25, 2020)

Lawn.. mowed. Did that early..moved a bunch of pavers. 
Made some cherry tomatoes and roasted garlic, olive oil and fresh basil into a chunky puree. Put that over top of my wife's homemade hummus with some capers. Chicken salad sandwiches from yesterday's BBQ chicken. 
Don't know what's going to be for dinner though......joint, gin and tonics now...As I type this the little guy just dropped something on my big toe!......ouch! Gonna go have that smoke now.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 25, 2020)

Gin & Tonic w/ lime twist sounds really good now - unfortunately I am relegated to coffee atm.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Gin & Tonic w/ lime twist sounds really good now - unfortunately I am relegated to coffee atm.


Adapt, improvise, drink.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Those are wonderful.
> Vacation memory: chocolate in Vienna.


I see those big milka bars at the grocery store all the time. I didn't know they were imported. Now I want chocolate and there's none in the house.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I see those big milka bars at the grocery store all the time. I didn't know they were imported. Now I want chocolate and there's none in the house.


Me too


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I see those big milka bars at the grocery store all the time. I didn't know they were imported. Now I want chocolate and there's none in the house.


If you find the ones with whole or broken hazelnut, those are high score.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I see those big milka bars at the grocery store all the time. I didn't know they were imported. Now I want chocolate and there's none in the house.


LOL You have the car running yet?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Gin & Tonic w/ lime twist sounds really good now - unfortunately I am relegated to coffee atm.


I'm on etoh hiatus until 9/8 at the earliest. I feel your pain.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2020)

Wizzlebiz said:


> I'm about 30 minutes away from lake Berryessa. Unfortunately the whole damn thing is on fire atm. So casting in my yard it is for now lmao.
> 
> I actually bought a framless pontoon for some smaller ponds near me. Arrived today. Gonna get out tomorrow!
> 
> ...


Blake Starling?




__





Reviews of the PackFish7™ Inflatable Fishing Boat (page 2)


Customer submitted reviews of the Sea Eagle PackFish7™ Frameless Inflatable Fishing Boats, page 2 of 5




www.seaeagle.com


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Aug 25, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Blake Starling?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao. Nope. I pulled that pic off the internet. Here it is packed up ready to go for tomorrow in my garage. I did set it up to know what to expect but I didn't take a picture.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL You have the car running yet?


lol nope my willpower is stronger than chocolate today.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Adapt, improvise, drink.


Not when I'm gonna play with one of these.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not when I'm gonna play with one of these.
> 
> View attachment 4664683


whatcha making?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol nope my willpower is stronger than chocolate today.


There is a surprising absence of cool “I am impress” memes.

I am apologize.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 25, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not when I'm gonna play with one of these.
> 
> View attachment 4664683


Hey there big boy!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not when I'm gonna play with one of these.
> 
> View attachment 4664683


Ya don’t mess with steel-chewing torque


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Hey there big boy!


Does she ... turn you?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> whatcha making?


He could nip& tuck the Statue of Liberty with that tool


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Does she ... turn you?


Ah huh.... I'd oil that up!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 25, 2020)

New to you? Looks fresh!


----------



## raratt (Aug 25, 2020)

Watered the girls, swapped the timer to flip to 12/12. Filled the ice bucket and beer shelf, and put away the laundry.
Only 90 out at the moment, AQI down to 142. Cant see the smoke down the street now, however all it takes is a slight wind shift and we'll be back in it.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 25, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not when I'm gonna play with one of these.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> whatcha making?


Stock photo, not my machine but of the two I do have, neither can be picked up with our 4K forklift.

I do all sorts of machining/fab/welding etc. . .
Custom Hydraulic cylinder from scratch? Not a problem.
Anchor chain fairlead w/ bracketry? Gotcha.
Replace Crane turntable bearings? Piece of cake.
etc . . .

I've built at least a dozen of these powered coilers from scratch. As the line gets pulled through the line hauler block it goes to this machine that
coils it inside the drum. We're talking up to 1000 ft + of 3/4" poly line.



If you've seen "Deadliest Catch" you have seen at least a couple I've built.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 25, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Stock photo, not my machine but of the two I do have, neither can be picked up with our 4K forklift.
> 
> I do all sorts of machining/fab/welding etc. . .
> Custom Hydraulic cylinder from scratch? Not a problem.
> ...


That’s cool


----------



## raratt (Aug 25, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Stock photo, not my machine but of the two I do have, neither can be picked up with our 4K forklift.
> 
> I do all sorts of machining/fab/welding etc. . .
> Custom Hydraulic cylinder from scratch? Not a problem.
> ...


I recognized the coiler from there.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> I recognized the coiler from there.


Mine don't say "Marco" - pic so you'd get the idea


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 25, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Mine don't say "Marco" - pic so you'd get the idea


Tug job? Heard of that one.....


----------



## DCcan (Aug 25, 2020)

This was actually my first guess what you could make.
Lower fuel rod support tubes.


----------



## raratt (Aug 25, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Mine don't say "Marco" - pic so you'd get the idea


I don't remember seeing any brands on the coilers, just how they were set up next to the "winch".


----------



## lokie (Aug 25, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not when I'm gonna play with one of these.
> 
> View attachment 4664683


I worked in a machine shop for many years.

I saw a lathe let loose of a 40 lb casing. That piece shot 100 ft up punched through the roof,
came back down through the roof about 25 yards away and landed in assembly nearly hitting someone. Lucky no one was hurt.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 25, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Stock photo, not my machine but of the two I do have, neither can be picked up with our 4K forklift.
> 
> I do all sorts of machining/fab/welding etc. . .
> Custom Hydraulic cylinder from scratch? Not a problem.
> ...


That so cool, I watched that show and gold rush where they're dredging gold in Nome. You guys are all so handy, building your own shit. I'm impressed!


----------



## manfredo (Aug 25, 2020)

I love all the Alaska and fishing shows...

Why do plumbing problems always seem to come in multiples. I was about to go get groceries this afternoon when I get a text..."Water coming through our bathroom ceiling", from my newest tenant. Lovely... I gather tools and go over...He wasn't kidding...a good 20 gallons...like a repeat of yesterday! I got all the water sucked up and started the repair, broke a drain pipe and said see you tomorrow! It's in such a tight spot, is the worst part. No, all the college kid germs is the worst part!!

I could call a plumber if I wasn't so frugal...I mean cheap! But then I have to meet them there, stick around while they do it, and then get butt-raped when they are done. Might as well do it myself!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 25, 2020)

Wizzlebiz said:


> I practiced casting (bass fishing) in my yard this morning.
> 
> I can now hit that rock 40 feet away every dang time.
> 
> If only rocks were fish.....


Can you do it on a windy day sitting in a kayak ?


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 25, 2020)

Mohican said:


> @sarahJane211 - how are the solar panels working?
> 
> @Aeroknow - do you have new boots? If not, get some and see if it helps. It might just be your feet. The house looks awesome! All those windows! I wish I could help.


I’ve been rocking good boots since like 2 years into the trades. Before that I would buy some cheap ass boots like sears diehards. I would be walking around like I had hemorrhoids for like two weeks on the job because of the blisters them cheap fuckers would do to me. I’ve been rocking at least wolverines since, my last good pair were some ariats you know what happened to them.

Ever since the ariats burned i’ve been buying some cheaper boots that get er done, don’t hurt my feet. But i think it’s about time to splurge a little and buy some good ones.

i’m not sure it will help my back but what the fuck am I doing wearing cheap ass boots?
these are the cheap ass boots i’ve been rockin. Don’t laugh and yes my legs are dirty as fuck because i’m walking on some dusty ass dirt when i’m not up on the dance floor.

^^^^third pair lol.
Cheap boots from tractor supply that have been working.
Thanks for the reminder bro.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 25, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> My sciatic gets bruised hopping on and off forklifts, tractors, pick up trucks. I stopped all of that and decided to just live off my good looks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf? Like you were fat? Lol.

dude, that reminds me, i’ll be on my little blue tractor for too long and be walking bad afterwards.Most likely how i fucked up my shit


----------



## lokie (Aug 25, 2020)

@GreatwhiteNorth , Have you ever run into any of the "Real TV" Alaskans? Brown Town looked challenging.

Lot's of wide open spaces out there, maybe not. Just thought I'd ask.


----------



## sunni (Aug 25, 2020)

lokie said:


> @GreatwhiteNorth , Have you ever run into any of the "Real TV" Alaskans? Brown Town looked challenging.
> 
> Lot's of wide open spaces out there, maybe not. Just thought I'd ask.


theyre shams. 
atleast the first family anyways, they dont really liveas "off grid" as they claim too and apparently in a ton of legal trouble


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I’ve been rocking good boots since like 2 years into the trades. Before that I would buy some cheap ass boots like sears diehards. I would be walking around like I had hemorrhoids for like two weeks on the job because of the blisters them cheap fuckers would do to me. I’ve been rocking at least wolverines since, my last good pair were some ariats you know what happened to them.
> 
> Ever since the ariats burned i’ve been buying some cheaper boots that get er done, don’t hurt my feet. But i think it’s about time to splurge a little and buy some good ones.
> 
> ...


My professional advice is never work in cheap ass boots. Your spine won't like you.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Aug 25, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Can you do it on a windy day sitting in a kayak ?


About to find out lmao.


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Aug 25, 2020)

Merrill has some pretty good boots. $100 - 150? Redwings are nice, but more $$$.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 25, 2020)

lokie said:


> @GreatwhiteNorth , Have you ever run into any of the "Real TV" Alaskans? Brown Town looked challenging.
> 
> Lot's of wide open spaces out there, maybe not. Just thought I'd ask.


Sunni is spot on, mostly all BS & that first group is in the shit for claiming PFD checks when they aren't even Alaskan residents.

The Kilchers (sp?) show, if you look closely you can often times see telephone poles in the distance. I accidentally saw a portion of one of the episodes where one of them kills a "livestock killing wolf" yet when recovered moments after the shot the damn thing was so rigor mortised up it looked like a piece of plywood.

The only one I find even remotely authentic is "Marty" the trapper - he's got the right attitude & really knows what he's doing.

Of all the "Alaskan" shows I'd have to pick "The last Alaskans" - that show looks very much like off grid AK.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 25, 2020)

sunni said:


> theyre shams.
> atleast the first family anyways, they dont really liveas "off grid" as they claim too and apparently in a ton of legal trouble


Those shows, they stay at full service lodges, fly to the site for filming and are eating halibut at the lodge restaurant by evening.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 25, 2020)

this is the one I like the best...Seems the most authentic. Not all of them live there year round, but some do. 









The Last Alaskans | Watch Full Episodes & More! - Discovery


The Last Alaskans Official Site. Watch Full Episodes, Get Behind the Scenes, Meet the Cast, and much more. Stream The Last Alaskans FREE with Your TV Subscription!




go.discovery.com


----------



## DCcan (Aug 25, 2020)

Bubbas.dad1 said:


> Merrill has some pretty good boots. $100 - 150? Redwings are nice, but more $$$.


Merrill and Keene have wider shoes, Redwings are good for vibration, welding or standing all day but heavy.
Keenes hold up good and are lightweight. 
Get a $30 pair of insoles is the best thing you can get for any shoe.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 25, 2020)

@sunni 

i hope you and yours don’t vote for this piece of shit potus we have right now.
Very sad to hear how hard it has been to get ur green card.
Can you imagine if you were brown trying to get here. You know, the land of the free?






End of rant




I’ll bring it to politics.








lmao.















Penis


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 25, 2020)

Oh shit i forgot what this thread was about sorry.

got al the walls up. Tomorrow is sills and blocking. Should be sheathing this mother fucker in a couple days and be ready for the roof trusses.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Merrill and Keene have wider shoes, Redwings are good for vibration, welding or standing all day but heavy.
> Keenes hold up good and are lightweight.
> Get a $30 pair of insoles is the best thing you can get for any shoe.


My crew wears CROCS......


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 25, 2020)

Gotta have room for a pool table in ur house J/S


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 25, 2020)

doublejj said:


> My crew wears CROCS......


Crocs rule!


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 25, 2020)

And no fucking cheap ass OSB allowed in my house. Except for the web on the floor framing unfortunately. No way around that one.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 25, 2020)

Lmao every day


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 25, 2020)

Shit. Didn’t get rudys new cheap ass dab rig in the pic


----------



## DCcan (Aug 25, 2020)

Crocs + rocks are dangerous.
Got wedged in some last week, my foot was in there like a cork, almost dislocated it getting it out.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2020)

me too.....


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 25, 2020)

Lmao


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 25, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Shit. Didn’t get rudys new cheap ass dab rig in the pic
> View attachment 4664863


I don't see a torch on the table so I can only assume you're using the propane for the dabs. 
Welding my ass

SH420


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 25, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I don't see a torch on the table so I can only assume you're using the propane for the dabs.
> Welding my ass
> 
> SH420


----------



## DCcan (Aug 25, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I don't see a torch on the table so I can only assume you're using the propane for the dabs.
> Welding my ass


I spotted that too, no copper there.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 25, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah baby yeah!
> View attachment 4664886
> Whewy!!


That tank should last a dab or two.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah baby yeah!
> View attachment 4664886
> Whewy!!


I've broken so many of those Quartz Bangers.....i gave up and got a titanium e-nail...lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 25, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I've broken so many of those Quartz Bangers.....i gave up and got an e-nail...lol


Rudy and some of my buddies alsosuck em down with the e-nail


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Aug 25, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah baby yeah!
> View attachment 4664886
> Whewy!!


I would probably try to cough out my spleen, like I used to do with honey oil...lol.


----------



## lokie (Aug 25, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Merrill and Keene have wider shoes, Redwings are good for vibration, welding or standing all day but heavy.
> Keenes hold up good and are lightweight.
> Get a $30 pair of insoles is the best thing you can get for any shoe.


Redwings make excellent work foot ware. Redwings suck. They discontinued my fave style. fuck them.
Keen makes an excellent boot. Keen sucks. The shoe laces suck as does the lace eyelets. It's time to get new ones
and the style I choose is not available in the color I desire.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4664888


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 25, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Crocs rule!
> 
> View attachment 4664858


Very handy footwear.
They allow your self esteem to flow out of the holes when in public.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 25, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Shit. Didn’t get rudys new cheap ass dab rig in the pic
> View attachment 4664863


One hell of a lighter.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Very handy footwear.
> They allow your self esteem to flow out of the holes when in public.


in a vain attempt to keep what self esteem I have left ...... i have CROCS without holes


----------



## lokie (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 25, 2020)

@doublejj 

i meant nectar collector


----------



## manfredo (Aug 25, 2020)

I sport 2 pairs of similar to these Crocs as much as possible in summer...Helps with neuropothy. 








Crocs - CROCBAND FLIP


After having outfitted the whole family with their revolutionary mules, Crocs has launched a collection of comfortable, stylish, and hygienic flip-flops. Designed in Croslite, you can wear them from the house to the beach! Even better, you'll find massaging beads in the insole. - Colour ...



www.spartoo.net


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 25, 2020)

doublejj said:


> in a vain attempt to keep what self esteem I have left ...... i have CROCS without holes
> View attachment 4664938


Touché


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 25, 2020)

I had an appointment with the doctor who repaired my aorta to discuss my recent imaging results, and he said everything looks great


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 26, 2020)

These stone pavers are easy to lay and cut bonus.


----------



## sunni (Aug 26, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> @sunni
> 
> i hope you and yours don’t vote for this piece of shit potus we have right now.
> Very sad to hear how hard it has been to get ur green card.
> ...


what in the world would ever make you think my husband would be a trump supporter? lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2020)

Morning......

welp it's 75F and steamy than hell today, high hitting 99......

Hurricane Laura is predicted to hit between Houston and new Orleans, so if you know people in that area please tell them to evac out of there, this Cat 3 is still predicted to hit a Cat 4 before landfall today and tonight....

Coffee is hot and ready to go.....

Think i'll make some ham and eggs before I hit the shop......


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2020)

For the first time in a week, I could see the mountains.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> For the first time in a week, I could see the mountains.
> 
> View attachment 4665429View attachment 4665432


take it cali is getting control of the fires.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2020)

well the mrs just notified me I got extended family member coming in, getting out of the way of the storm

so much for me walking around in my undies for a couple of days.....


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> well the mrs just notified me I got extended family member coming in, getting out of the way of the storm
> 
> so much for me walking around in my undies for a couple of days.....


sporting an extended family member?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> sporting an extended family member?


was

won't be for a couple of days.....


----------



## raratt (Aug 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> For the first time in a week, I could see the mountains.
> 
> View attachment 4665429View attachment 4665432


We actually opened the house this morning, AQI down to 138.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 26, 2020)

You need these...


----------



## Bareback (Aug 26, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I’ve been rocking good boots since like 2 years into the trades. Before that I would buy some cheap ass boots like sears diehards. I would be walking around like I had hemorrhoids for like two weeks on the job because of the blisters them cheap fuckers would do to me. I’ve been rocking at least wolverines since, my last good pair were some ariats you know what happened to them.
> 
> Ever since the ariats burned i’ve been buying some cheaper boots that get er done, don’t hurt my feet. But i think it’s about time to splurge a little and buy some good ones.
> 
> ...


I wear the garmunt military hot weather boots, around 200$ a pair but worth every penny. No steel toe for me but they are available. They probably weigh about the same as your flip flop. And they last a long time. I was in Fort Benning Ga. and asked a soldier’s a pinion on the boots he was wearing and he said “ back in Afghanistan when those mf’s were shooting at us and we needed to run for cover these are the boots you want on your feet “ he also said that “ we could run 10 miles a day every day and these were the boots you wanted “ so I go a pair and have been buying them every since.


----------



## raratt (Aug 26, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I wear the garmunt military hot weather boots, around 200$ a pair but worth every penny. No steel toe for me but they are available. They probably weigh about the same as your flip flop. And they last a long time. I was in Fort Benning Ga. and asked a soldier’s a pinion on the boots he was wearing and he said “ back in Afghanistan when those mf’s were shooting at us and we needed to run for cover these are the boots you want on your feet “ he also said that “ we could run 10 miles a day every day and these were the boots you wanted “ so I go a pair and have been buying them every since.


Our hot weather boots were leftover from Vietnam I think. They had a tag that said "spike proof" for punjii sticks.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> Our hot weather boots were leftover from Vietnam I think. They had a tag that said "spike proof" for punjii sticks.


I worked with a guy for years that wore the “ jungle boots “ , the tread on those things looked like old military tires .

I used to wear Corbin jump boots but they were heavy af.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 26, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I worked with a guy for years that wore the “ jungle boots “ , the tread on those things looked like old military tires .
> 
> I used to wear Corbin jump boots but they were heavy af.


My dad had a pair for as long as I can remember.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> You need these...


I'm more of a boxer guy by the way

hang low sweet chariots......


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 26, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> I'm more of a boxer guy by the way
> 
> hang low sweet chariots......


LOL me to! Only way I'd be caught in those it'd have to be a job requirement......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL me to! Only way I'd be caught in those it'd have to be a job requirement......


You must have an interesting resume.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> You must have an interesting resume.


LOL these are only the things I reveal too


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL me to! Only way I'd be caught in those it'd have to be a job requirement......


me to...

kinda nice having that fresh air working


----------



## DCcan (Aug 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> For the first time in a week, I could see the mountains.


We had 2 days of haze from the fires, 3000+ miles away.
Happened a few years ago also, usually we just get tundra smoke from Quebec.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL me to! Only way I'd be caught in those it'd have to be a job requirement......


Sure, you're laughing today.
Tomorrow perhaps, Instagram sensation.


----------



## raratt (Aug 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL me to! Only way I'd be caught in those it'd have to be a job requirement......


----------



## manfredo (Aug 26, 2020)

5 hour plumbing repair, bent over & crouched on my knees, right next to a toilet....fucking lovely job!! Must have gone up the stairs 30 times...It's a 2nd floor bathroom job. I just had to get really stoned and about to take a loooong shower! Oh shit, gotta unload the truck and take care of tools first.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 26, 2020)

Pizza was only $4 so this bastardized version only cost 5 bucks.


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 26, 2020)

manfredo said:


> 5 hour plumbing repair, bent over & crouched on my knees, right next to a toilet....fucking lovely job!! Must have gone up the stairs 30 times...


I hear ya.
My dad was a plumber for 60 years. True that. 
I went on some jobs with him at ages 9 - 23.
Just thought I'd throw out there.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 26, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4665725
> Pizza was only $4 so this bastardized version only cost 5 bucks.


now that's what you call a modification......bravo...


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 26, 2020)

Just in time!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 26, 2020)

Brain hurts after looking at doors today. Anyone know anything about front and back doors?  Fiberglass vs steel vs wood? Brands? Thanks much!


----------



## raratt (Aug 26, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4665725
> Pizza was only $4 so this bastardized version only cost 5 bucks.


Johnsonville makes pretty good Italian sausage, there is even a hot variety.


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Aug 26, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Brain hurts after looking at doors today. Anyone know anything about front and back doors?  Fiberglass vs steel vs wood? Brands? Thanks much!


Brands, not so much. Steel for security, but you need a steel frame door for that to be worthwhile. Wood, high maintenance, the sun and moisture affect it pretty quickly. Fiberglass, low maintenance, and the best thermal performance.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 26, 2020)

Bubbas.dad1 said:


> Brands, not so much. Steel for security, but you need a steel frame door for that to be worthwhile. Wood, high maintenance, the sun and moisture affect it pretty quickly. Fiberglass, low maintenance, and the best thermal performance.


Are fiberglass doors reinforced with steel as well as foam and FG?


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Aug 26, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Are fiberglass doors reinforced with steel as well as foam and FG?


I don’t know.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 26, 2020)

Cant be fucked laying stone today. Between helping my kids doing home school, house work and a pregnant Mrs with morning sickness. I'm going get into the whiskey this arvo


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Aug 26, 2020)

I just bought a fiberglass door for my new grow room. For the thermal factor. It looks pretty sturdy, I’d expect it to be just a secure as a steel door. A steel commercial door, with a steel frame, is pretty much the best, short of a vault.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 27, 2020)

Picked and washed a few bucket fulls of tomatoes this a.m., washed them and about to give them away to a few people, then get some groceries. Hoping to make it through the day without any plumbing repairs, lol.


----------



## raratt (Aug 27, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Picked and washed a few bucket fulls of tomatoes this a.m., washed them and about to give them away to a few people, then get some groceries. Hoping to make it through the day without any plumbing repairs, lol.


I have an irrigation hose to fix, I guess a gopher decided to see how it tasted on his way past it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have an irrigation hose to fix, I guess a gopher decided to see how it tasted on his way past it.


That sucks man.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have an irrigation hose to fix, I guess a gopher decided to see how it tasted on his way past it.


I had another tenant call and say their hot water wasn't hot enough....I was thinking, leaking water heater. I explained to him how to turn it up, as it was off for the summer, and he said he did but asked me to check it tomorrow as he's not sure he did it right...lol. That's what I deal with. A lot of these kids don't know how to change a light bulb, and I unfortunately am not exaggerating. So for all I know, it is leaking!


----------



## raratt (Aug 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have an irrigation hose to fix, I guess a gopher decided to see how it tasted on his way past it.


$36 later leak fixed, ok the fitting was a couple of bucks but I picked up some gardening knee pads (don't want to get my construction ones full of mud) and a spade fork to replace an old one that the handle broke.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> $36 later leak fixed, ok the fitting was a couple of bucks but I picked up some gardening knee pads (don't want to get my construction ones full of mud) and a spade fork to replace an old one that the handle broke.


I think I have two lazy eyes. I read “fade spork”.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I think I have two lazy eyes. I read “fade spork”.


Even that picture explains what a spade fork is better than words.
Try explaining a spade fork to someone from the city, they think you're just fucking with them.


----------



## weedmumma80 (Aug 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> It gets tiring


whats a sick puppet im a newbie uk.my brain is fried daily i have healtg issues on tons of meds.so trying to grow me own stash to help.


----------



## weedmumma80 (Aug 28, 2020)

chilling in Bath feed and water my kids.cuppa and chill breathe. In the shitty devon weather


----------



## DCcan (Aug 28, 2020)

weedmumma80 said:


> chilling in Bath feed and water my kids.cuppa and chill breathe. In the shitty devon weather


chilling in Bath Enland?







or chilling in bath?


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 28, 2020)

weedmumma80 said:


> whats a sick puppet im a newbie uk.my brain is fried daily i have healtg issues on tons of meds.so trying to grow me own stash to help.


A sock puppet is someone with a fake account, generally to start trouble. Now go take your med's


cannabineer said:


> I think I have two lazy eyes. I read “fade spork”.


This is what came up when I googled spork it, spork it real good.








6 Best Camp Sporks in 2023 - 99Boulders


We field tested 6 of the best camping & backpacking sporks in 2023 from top brands like Snow Peak and Light My Fire. Here are our in-depth reviews!




www.99boulders.com


----------



## DCcan (Aug 28, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> This is what came up when I googled spork it, spork it real good.


At the bottom of the list, no surprise.
CRKT. Worst sporks ever, must weigh 3oz. (it says 1.5) and has no handle.
Someone gifted me 2 of them, work better for breaking and entering. Awesome at that actually.

Light my fire sucks, hard to remember which end was in use for what and plastic ones snap after a few months...cheapest crap plastic.
Also a gift, someone gets me sporks every year. I don't even like sporks.

Sea to Summit sucks, the ridge in the handle makes it thinner but they don't bend/ unbend to fit in your pot well.

Snow peak is definitely the best spork on the planet, but the cheap stainless tableware from the DollarTree works fine too for 1/20th of the price.


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Aug 28, 2020)

I made a joke earlier this year about sporks. A couple days later, we got a very nice set of titanium? Sporks. My wife ignores me when I am serious, and listens maybe too much when I’m joking. I guess I should change something up there.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have an irrigation hose to fix, I guess a gopher decided to see how it tasted on his way past it.


We have a guy going around our neighborhood stealing hoses. I have this pos cracked leaky thing in my front yard he keeps ignoring LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 28, 2020)

Bubbas.dad1 said:


> I made a joke earlier this year about sporks. A couple days later, we got a very nice set of titanium? Sporks. My wife ignores me when I am serious, and listens maybe too much when I’m joking. I guess I should change something up there.


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Aug 28, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> We have a guy going around our neighborhood stealing hoses. I have this pos cracked leaky thing in my front yard he keeps ignoring LOL


Who the hell steals a hose? I put mine on the bib with a small pliers, not over tight, but you’re not gonna take it off with your hand. I guess a live in a sheltered world now, I’m in a rural area, back side of nowhere Michigan. I grew up in the Detroit area, I do remember having to lock up bikes and such, but not hoses.


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Aug 28, 2020)

Not much done so far. Opened up the chickens, checked my stocks, I’ve done pretty well the last few years with cannibis stocks. My latest is Trulieve, from Florida. I expect it to do very well over the next couple of years. I should go work on my grow room. We’ll see...


----------



## Bareback (Aug 28, 2020)

Bubbas.dad1 said:


> Who the hell steals a hose? I put mine on the bib with a small pliers, not over tight, but you’re not gonna take it off with your hand. I guess a live in a sheltered world now, I’m in a rural area, back side of nowhere Michigan. I grew up in the Detroit area, I do remember having to lock up bikes and such, but not hoses.


My stepdad used to tell me don’t worry about the tools people won’t shit to work with...... it turned out to be mostly true..... people won’t steal dirty, greasy tools with no value but leave a nice set of sockets in the back of your truck and puff .


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 28, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not when I'm gonna play with one of these.
> 
> View attachment 4664683


Oil those ways!
Doing a rebuild?
Edit n/m just seen not yours


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 28, 2020)

Ever learning...


----------



## manfredo (Aug 28, 2020)

Plumbing repair #3 of the week for me.....Deaths and plumbing problems always seem to come in 3's. But I at least learned something new, and it was an easy fix.

The call...hot water not hot enough. It wasn't a case of just needing to be turned up, like I hoped, and it was making luke warm water, turned up on high. It's a 3-4 year old Bradford White gas heater, which is a decent brand....Well these particular water heaters have a filter in the bottom, and when it gets plugged, the system can't get enough air and won't burn properly. I had never seen this before. Did I mention it's a dirt floor basement?? lol, I popped the burner out, vacuumed the filtered bottom out good, put it back together, and works perfect (knock on wood), or it seems to anyways!! 

Stick a fork in me, I am done!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 28, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Plumbing repair #3 of the week for me.....Deaths and plumbing problems always seem to come in 3's. But I at least learned something new, and it was an easy fix.
> The call...hot water not hot enough. It wasn't a case of just needing to be turned up, like I hoped, and it was making luke warm water, turned up on high. It's a 3-4 year old Bradford White gas heater, which is a decent brand....Well these particular water heaters have a filter in the bottom, and when it gets plugged, the system can't get enough air and won't burn properly. I had never seen this before. Did I mention it's a dirt floor basement?? lol, I popped the burner out, vacuumed the filtered bottom out good, put it back together, and works perfect (knock on wood), or it seems to anyways!!
> 
> Stick a fork in me, I am done!


Ours is 30 years old and still kicking, though really want to replace it cause I know it's a ticking time bomb.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 28, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Plumbing repair #3 of the week for me.....Deaths and plumbing problems always seem to come in 3's. But I at least learned something new, and it was an easy fix.
> 
> The call...hot water not hot enough. It wasn't a case of just needing to be turned up, like I hoped, and it was making luke warm water, turned up on high. It's a 3-4 year old Bradford White gas heater, which is a decent brand....Well these particular water heaters have a filter in the bottom, and when it gets plugged, the system can't get enough air and won't burn properly. I had never seen this before. Did I mention it's a dirt floor basement?? lol, I popped the burner out, vacuumed the filtered bottom out good, put it back together, and works perfect (knock on wood), or it seems to anyways!!
> 
> Stick a fork in me, I am done!


will a spork do?


----------



## manfredo (Aug 28, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Ours is 30 years old and still kicking, though really want to replace it cause I know it's a ticking time bomb.


An old Rudd? Yes you are running on borrowed time. The average life expectancy is 10 years, but I have seen some make it 30 years or longer. I usually run em til they leak as long as they are in an unfinished basement. 

Trying to get my lawn curt before the next batch of storms gets here...


----------



## raratt (Aug 28, 2020)

manfredo said:


> An old Rudd? Yes you are running on borrowed time. The average life expectancy is 10 years, but I have seen some make it 30 years or longer. I usually run em til they leak as long as they are in an unfinished basement.
> 
> Trying to get my lawn curt before the next batch of storms gets here...


Mine is an "explosion proof" natural gas one, which means the small openings to get air into it get clogged up and put the pilot light out. I just blow it out with the compressor and it stays lit for a few months.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 28, 2020)

manfredo said:


> An old Rudd? Yes you are running on borrowed time. The average life expectancy is 10 years, but I have seen some make it 30 years or longer. I usually run em til they leak as long as they are in an unfinished basement.
> 
> Trying to get my lawn curt before the next batch of storms gets here...


It's a MOR-FLO.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Aug 28, 2020)

Bareback said:


> My stepdad used to tell me don’t worry about the tools people won’t shit to work with...... it turned out to be mostly true..... people won’t steal dirty, greasy tools with no value but leave a nice set of sockets in the back of your truck and puff .


I can't imagine living in a western country like that now.
In Asia you can leave your shopping hanging off your m/c handlebars, and your helmet on the mirror all day, and it'll still be there when you go back.
Petty crime levels are almost zero.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 28, 2020)

Put new lights on my beach cruiser for the Sunday parade, and installed a trigger shifter on the fat bike. Thumbs up all around


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Aug 28, 2020)

Bareback said:


> My stepdad used to tell me don’t worry about the tools people won’t shit to work with...... it turned out to be mostly true..... people won’t steal dirty, greasy tools with no value but leave a nice set of sockets in the back of your truck and puff .


When I worked in the engine plant, they seldom bought chromed sockets. All our stuff was snap on. The chrome tools disappeared quickly. The Bluepoint sockets, same thing but no chrome, never went anywhere.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> Mine is an "explosion proof" natural gas one, which means the small openings to get air into it get clogged up and put the pilot light out. I just blow it out with the compressor and it stays lit for a few months.


Must be what this one is too. I could have probably just blew it out with the air compressor, but it only takes 2 minutes to pull the burner. The pilot light was still lit, but just barely. So it would probably kick on for a minute or 2, then choke out, making luke warm water. As soon as I cleaned it, the pilot light got normal sized and it started working right again. Thank you YouTube! My plumber friend told me to call the utility company as he thought it was a bad gas meter, lol. Nope. 

I use to have a good friend that was a master plumber, and he did all my work for $25 an hour cash, and I would always be his laborer on my jobs to learn, and save. Over the course of 30 years and a few dozen houses I learned a lot....pretty much do it all myself, but as I said, stick a spork in me, I've about had it.

Tonight I was dealing with a whiner about his parking space. I told him "enough, I am annoyed!" and I was!!


----------



## DCcan (Aug 29, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Tonight I was dealing with a whiner about his parking space. I told him "enough, I am annoyed!" and I was!!


Tell him you may have to dig up his parking spot for a few months and show him where "alternate parking" is going to be.
Play that like an Ace dealt from the bottom when you get that crap again. He just doesn't get the lord part of landlord.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 29, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> I can't imagine living in a western country like that now.
> You can leave your shopping hanging off your m/c handlebars, and your helmet on the mirror all day, and it'll still be there when you go back.
> Petty crime levels and almost zero.


I live in Mayberry (or Stepford) with Opie and Gomer.
Someone broke down on the highway and stole a car a few years ago, but mostly neighborhood chickens in the road for 911 calls.
Jogger found my wallet and put it at the door.
Lost something out of my truck and it was at my house when I got home, no idea who.
A car crashed in the neighborhood, the kids tried to run.
The Stepford moms rounded them all up and gotten confessions and called their parents before the cops got there.


----------



## B_the_s (Aug 29, 2020)

So far?
Cleaned the kitchen, made coffee from fresh ground dark roast and sat on the deck with a fire, smoked a roach and watched the sunrise while listening to a cannabis podcast.

Have a great Saturday everyone!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Plumbing repair #3 of the week for me.....Deaths and plumbing problems always seem to come in 3's. But I at least learned something new, and it was an easy fix.
> 
> The call...hot water not hot enough. It wasn't a case of just needing to be turned up, like I hoped, and it was making luke warm water, turned up on high. It's a 3-4 year old *Bradford White gas heater*, which is a decent brand....Well these particular water heaters have a filter in the bottom, and when it gets plugged, the system can't get enough air and won't burn properly. I had never seen this before. Did I mention it's a dirt floor basement?? lol, I popped the burner out, vacuumed the filtered bottom out good, put it back together, and works perfect (knock on wood), or it seems to anyways!!
> 
> Stick a fork in me, I am done!


I have a Bradford White gas heater too. I really like it.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 29, 2020)

B_the_s said:


> So far?
> Cleaned the kitchen, made coffee from fresh ground dark roast and sat on the deck with a fire, smoked a roach and watched the sunrise while listening to a cannabis podcast.
> View attachment 4667948
> Have a great Saturday everyone!


Looks like a great place to start the day! 



curious2garden said:


> I have a Bradford White gas heater too. I really like it.


 I was so glad it was an easy fix, and kind of shocked how easy. 

It was supposed to rain all weekend, but I managed to get my lawn cut last night just before dusk, and now the sun is shining...Nothing on my plate for the day, so just vaped some GG and about to get into something...Think today is the day to flip my girls to flower mode, and give em a squirt of Regalia & Venerate...I so love that stuff.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Looks like a great place to start the day!
> 
> 
> I was so glad it was an easy fix, and kind of shocked how easy.
> ...


Regalia has been amazing! I keep thinking I need to try Venerate and their other one whose name escapes me at the moment. Enjoy the day you really earned it.


----------



## raratt (Aug 29, 2020)

Pulled out the raised floor in the grow room and super-cropped the girls, only had one ah shit while doing it.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> Pulled out the raised floor in the grow room and super-cropped the girls, only had one ah shit while doing it.


What happened to have a ah shit?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 29, 2020)

Morning haircut for my lady. Before and after.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 29, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Regalia has been amazing! I keep thinking I need to try Venerate and their other one whose name escapes me at the moment. Enjoy the day you really earned it.


GRANDEVO WDG - powdered mix for ariel and ground application
GRANDEVO CG - liquid for gardens


----------



## raratt (Aug 29, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> What happened to have a ah shit?


Broke one of the tops all the way off instead of bending it over, guess I didn't mash it enough before trying to bend it. These plants are a little, more fibrous(?) than the last ones I did.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 29, 2020)

Mash then twist as you bend down, that helps reduce breaks.
After starting to use silica, had to change technique.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Mash then twist as you bend down, that helps reduce breaks.
> After starting to use silica, had to change technique.


LOL I was just going to ask if @raratt was using silica


----------



## raratt (Aug 29, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> LOL I was just going to ask if @raratt was using silica


No, my moobs are all natural.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> No, my moobs are all natural.


Today it's all saline


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 29, 2020)

LOL I didn't catch that! Was thinking mother of berries


----------



## DCcan (Aug 29, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Today it's all saline


I remember the switchover, many of us contributed our last dollar bill for safety.
The club had all types of bake sales, fundraisers, donation jar, management matched it and all the girls got new ones.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2020)

DCcan said:


> I remember the switchover, many of us contributed our last dollar bill for safety.
> The club had all types of bake sales, fundraisers, a jar, management matched it and all the girls got new ones.


Seriously one of the jobs I hated the most was removing ruptured breast implants. We actually sterilized spoons to scoop it out, nasty affair.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Aug 29, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> One hell of a lighter.


Where? I've been using the stove top


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Aug 29, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Seriously one of the jobs I hated the most was removing ruptured breast implants. We actually sterilized spoons to scoop it out, nasty affair.


Hate fake tits


----------



## DCcan (Aug 29, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Seriously one of the jobs I hated the most was removing ruptured breast implants. We actually sterilized spoons to scoop it out, nasty affair.


I could never do any part of your job, there would just be a swinging door and a commotion down the hall, never see me again.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 29, 2020)

Dammit lost the same joint twice, i think.
I thought it was still morning too.
This Critical+ will be weekend weed going forward.


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Aug 29, 2020)

B_the_s said:


> So far?
> Cleaned the kitchen, made coffee from fresh ground dark roast and sat on the deck with a fire, smoked a roach and watched the sunrise while listening to a cannabis podcast.
> View attachment 4667948
> Have a great Saturday everyone!


Life isn’t good, it’s great sometimes.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 29, 2020)

Whenever I had a bad day I would got to the L&D floor and watch the babies being born. Those docs always had big smiles on their faces!

I have a Bosch on-demand water heater and I love it. My old water heater looked brand new when it rotted out and flooded the utility basement. My oldest daughter would take long baths and just run the hot water until it was all gone. With the on-demand I never had a cold shower again!

I am upgrading my RAID to bigger disks. I accidently set it to JOBD when I was resizing the new array! I had to start all over. See you when it is finished.

Wish me luck!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## manfredo (Aug 29, 2020)

I was laying on the sofa with the Tens unit throbbing at my seriously sore lower back...New tenants call...ALL power went out. Got up, popped 4 Advil, and headed out. They tripped the main breaker somehow is all...they had a bunch of weird kitchen appliances out, and must be one has a short. I showed them how to re-set a breaker. I was envisioning wet wiring from the recent bathroom leak causing the issue, or something horrific like that. 

OK repair Gods...are we done yet? Seriously!!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> Broke one of the tops all the way off instead of bending it over, guess I didn't mash it enough before trying to bend it. These plants are a little, more fibrous(?) than the last ones I did.


Have a deformed branch on my lady where I did something similar. One branch went nuts after but then there were another 4 that are kinda ho him. Plants are cool.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 29, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Seriously one of the jobs I hated the most was removing ruptured breast implants. We actually sterilized spoons to scoop it out, nasty affair.


Ruptured silicone?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 29, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Have a deformed branch on my lady where I did something similar. One branch went nuts after but then there were another 4 that are kinda ho him. Plants are cool.


Kinda makes me want to try different things next time. The one shoot turned into a pretty healthy top.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Ruptured silicone?


Yes, the bag holding the gel ruptures. That's why it's nicer if you have saline implants. A little less natural initially but once the capsule contracts none of them are completely natural looking.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 29, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Yes, the bag holding the gel ruptures. That's why it's nicer if you have saline implants. A little less natural initially but once the capsule contracts none of them are completely natural looking.


That's unfortunate...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 29, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> That's unfortunate...


Mother nature is still better at it but give them another 100 years.


----------



## raratt (Aug 29, 2020)

I have found in my research that nipples seem to be longer and more prominent the smaller the breasts are.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Aug 29, 2020)

I went for a walk in the jungle, and ended up walking in torrential rain.


----------



## B_the_s (Aug 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have found in my research that nipples seem to be longer and more prominent the smaller the breasts are.


I'd like to see your research.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 30, 2020)

I'm having a canna brownie and watching an infomercial about a really expensive air filter. 
(couldn't sleep)

Green tea instead of coffee this morning. 
Not sure why. It just sounded good...


----------



## DCcan (Aug 30, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Green tea instead of coffee this morning.
> Not sure why. It just sounded good...


Nope, black crack brew until death.
Tea is what people give you when they think you're dying.
What you are actually saying is "more coffee".


----------



## manfredo (Aug 30, 2020)

haha, back 15 years ago I decided to try acupuncture for a few ailments, with this cool 7th generation Chinese doctor. Dr Wang...yep!! She was really amazing, but she wanted me to drink some cleansing tea every day....Man, I tried, but the stuff tasted like dirty socks. Ice tea rocks though!!

OK, that was quite a stoned ramble....

My back is well enough that I managed to get things moved around in the flower room this morning, so I can flip the lights to 12 hour days, and flipped they have been. They got like a 15 hour transition day, since I needed sleep, lol. 

Home made chiller is doing ok under the HPS lights...It was barely handling things on an 18 hour schedule, but 12 hours will be no problemo !!


----------



## raratt (Aug 30, 2020)

Had enough coffee for one cup so we used the espresso machine, it worked. Got tired of looking at an overgrown lawn so I mowed it. It's usually my son's job but with the smoke it has delayed him doing it, so I knocked it out before the smoke thickens.


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Aug 30, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Nope, black crack brew until death.
> Tea is what people give you when they think you're dying.
> What you are actually saying is "more coffee".


I usually have 3 or 4 cups of black coffee every morning. I find it helps keep my appetite down. Plus I just like it. It gives me time to consider the day.


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Aug 30, 2020)

Just finished mowing the lawn. Picked up some dead branches, stupid cherry trees seem to drop dead limbs a lot. Did church, then some French toast and sausages. Real maple syrup. Life is good.


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> Had enough coffee for one cup so we used the espresso machine


I hear ya...


----------



## raratt (Aug 30, 2020)

I made a couple spacers for the TP holder in the front bathroom, I guess it was designed before the mega rolls existed. They should fit in there fine now without dragging on the cabinet. Replaced an "adjustable" sprinkler head that refused to be adjusted anymore, I have a feeling it was modified by Roxy attacking the water.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 30, 2020)

More paving today, the kids are helping me make a mess doing a screed to create a bit of fall. It's taking a bit longer to do but I the time with the kids is awesome


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> Had enough coffee for one cup so we used the espresso machine, it worked. Got tired of looking at an overgrown lawn so I mowed it. It's usually my son's job but with the smoke it has delayed him doing it, so I knocked it out before the smoke thickens.


Great job, motivation is hard to find with a hazy smoke hanging everywhere.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 30, 2020)

Sheet mulching our parking strips.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> Broke one of the tops all the way off instead of bending it over, guess I didn't mash it enough before trying to bend it. These plants are a little, more fibrous(?) than the last ones I did.





curious2garden said:


> LOL I was just going to ask if @raratt was using silica


The Megacrop raratt is using has it in it and does make the cake more susceptible to snapping when supercropping.

I use a sharpie. Squish the stem between the sharpie and tip of you’re thumb. I’ve been doing it that way for a long time. It will usually do a cleaner job. i might lose only about 1 out of 300 using the sharpie.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2020)

I upgraded my exhaust from four inch to six inch. I bought a cheapo fan on amazon for $45 figuring they're all the same. It seemed a bit louder than the four inch... it wasn't until I got into bed that I noticed it sounded like a vacuum cleaner running in the basement. Replaced it with a vortex fan and can't hear a thing in the bedroom with it running on full blast.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I upgraded my exhaust from four inch to six inch. I bought a cheapo fan on amazon for $45 figuring they're all the same. It seemed a bit louder than the four inch... it wasn't until I got into bed that I noticed it sounded like a vacuum cleaner running in the basement. Replaced it with a vortex fan and can't hear a thing in the bedroom with it running on full blast.
> 
> View attachment 4670236


I count two 180 degree bends in the first 6ish feet = not good, a huge loss of efficiency. Try straightening that out & use ridged tube versus the flexible if at all possible.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I count two 180 degree bends in the first 6ish feet = not good, a huge loss of efficiency. Try straightening that out & use ridged tube versus the flexible if at all possible.


lol I didn't show the outside pic last time you said something about that hose. 

It comes out and goes to the roof of the grow room then goes to the ceiling between the wood over to the window where there's another 90° bend as it goes out the window. It's about 12 feet total length. I was looking at 6" ducting at home depot the bends seem not too difficult, however the straight parts seem to be sold as sheets of metal that you have to make into tubes yourself. Maybe I'm missing something. 



https://www.homedepot.ca/product/dundas-jafine-connector-metal-duct-5-inch-or-6-inch/1000142225


----------



## raratt (Aug 31, 2020)

Mowed the last section of overgrown lawn this morning before it warms up. AQI is not good again, and we have smoke overcast. I'm hoping it doesn't cool and settle to the ground. My lungs seem to be OK though.
.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I didn't show the outside pic last time you said something about that hose.
> 
> It comes out and goes to the roof of the grow room then goes to the ceiling between the wood over to the window where there's another 90° bend as it goes out the window. It's about 12 feet total length. I was looking at 6" ducting at home depot the bends seem not too difficult, however the straight parts seem to be sold as sheets of metal that you have to make into tubes yourself. Maybe I'm missing something.
> 
> ...


Thats wasn't an accurate depiction, but here you go...They are a little tricky but you can do it!!


----------



## Bareback (Aug 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I didn't show the outside pic last time you said something about that hose.
> 
> It comes out and goes to the roof of the grow room then goes to the ceiling between the wood over to the window where there's another 90° bend as it goes out the window. It's about 12 feet total length. I was looking at 6" ducting at home depot the bends seem not too difficult, however the straight parts seem to be sold as sheets of metal that you have to make into tubes yourself. Maybe I'm missing something.
> 
> ...


Nope you’re not missing anything that is exactly how it works. But it’s easier than you might think.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 31, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Thats wasn't an accurate depiction, but here you go...They are a little tricky but you can do it!!


Hahaha I guess we have a different a pinion on duct . But I’ve been doing it since I was 8 years old so I guess it is just second nature for me, I hope I didn’t confuse her.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2020)

That video made sense. You think it would be easier to just sell it already assembled. 

How much more efficient would it really be with that type of ducting? I'm just deciding if I want to spend $80 on ducting and stand on a ladder all day if it's only going to be an incremental gain that I won't notice.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 31, 2020)

OMG...I might need to change my shorts. Just finished cleaning my vape and was about to use it...Thank God I didn't.

In pulls a shiny new red van with "Office of Emergency Services" and "Fire Investigation" lettering...My heart starts beating faster. I'm thinking there was a fire at one of my rentals....or worse yet, they know about something they shouldn't. I go outside, and the guy says are you__________ _________ ? Yes I am...he gets out, and he has a pistil on his side. At this point, I'm scared, thinking these guys are under cover cops! I never seen a fireman with a pistol before!!

They supposedly were doing Covid inspections and they thought I had a business here. I said nope, I'm a retired Realtor with copd...They were friendly, we chatted a minute, and they left....but how fucking weird!! I thanked them and said i was glad to see them out doing inspections!! Yikes!!!!







Laughing Grass said:


> That video made sense. You think it would be easier to just sell it already assembled.
> 
> How much more efficient would it really be with that type of ducting? I'm just deciding if I want to spend $80 on ducting and stand on a ladder all day if it's only going to be an incremental gain that I won't notice.


I use the flex stuff, but try to have as few bends as possible.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 31, 2020)

View attachment 4670496View attachment 4670496


----------



## insomnia65 (Aug 31, 2020)

Went to New Brighton beach had some chips and gravy, screwed up my keto ha, walked around beach area and then home to just browse on here.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 31, 2020)

Gloves....make sure they are on


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 31, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Gloves....make sure they are on


Yep, I won't go near tin/ducting with out them.
You'll be bleeding just walking by it.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 31, 2020)

I worked with the OC Fire Authority and all of the investigators wear guns.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 31, 2020)

Use duct tape (the aluminum stuff)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Gloves....make sure they are on





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yep, I won't go near tin/ducting with out them.
> You'll be bleeding just walking by it.


I learned how sharp that is hard way when cutting the ceiling tile bars that I'm using for my scrog frame.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 31, 2020)

Mohican said:


> I worked with the OC Fire Authority and all of the investigators wear guns.


Freaked me right out... and it's good to know they all do wear guns. I'm sure they need them at times. I really AM glad to see someone out enforcing Covid compliance's. 

This is a college town and they are now having the campus police patrol the student neighborhoods and break up parties. The kids are more afraid of the campus police because they can not only arrest them, but get them removed from the school. But yeah, I predict things will be shut back down here before November 1st as not much social distancing is happening with the students.


----------



## insomnia65 (Aug 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I learned how sharp that is hard way when cutting the ceiling tile bars that I'm using for my scrog frame.
> 
> View attachment 4670554


Love the planting box, could you give me any info or links on that, looks perfect for what I am thinking.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I learned how sharp that is hard way when cutting the ceiling tile bars that I'm using for my scrog frame.
> 
> View attachment 4670554


Is this your current grow? Looking super healthy! I'm like a week ahead of you on my hydro ones and just flipped them yesterday...Need to get my scrog up tonight.

Edited to say that must be an older grow...I forgot about your new room!! I'm still shaken!!

Are you still liking your PH meter? I need to break down and get a decent one.


----------



## insomnia65 (Aug 31, 2020)

I am way behind all you guys, meters for this meters for that soil air humidity, I wonder if there is a meter for rainbows sheesh


----------



## manfredo (Aug 31, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> I am way behind all you guys, meters for this meters for that soil air humidity, I wonder if there is a meter for rainbows sheesh


Depends what you are growing in and with, but a PH pen is a good tool to have, and almost a necessity if you are growing hydroponically. I have 3 cheapo $10 ones and you can get by with a cheap one, if you calibrate often....but it's a PITA.


----------



## insomnia65 (Aug 31, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Depends what you are growing in and with, but a PH pen is a good tool to have, and almost a necessity if you are growing hydroponically. I have 3 cheapo $10 ones and you can get by with a cheap one, if you calibrate often....but it's a PITA.


Well considering I've been eating flaxseed for two days after buying these led lights, a cheap pen would be good, what's the make?


----------



## raratt (Aug 31, 2020)

Signed up to get my SSI benefits, yeah I'd get more if I waited, however with the way things are going I just don't trust the "government" to not gut the program before I get my monies. I may not be here in 4 years anyway, who knows.
Pulled out the drip lines for the corn that was harvested so I can till and amend the dirt in garden #2. Garlic needs to be planted for the winter soon. Turnips grow really well here also.


----------



## raratt (Aug 31, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> I am way behind all you guys, meters for this meters for that soil air humidity, I wonder if there is a meter for rainbows sheesh


Light meter.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Love the planting box, could you give me any info or links on that, looks perfect for what I am thinking.


It's 6x3x5 box that I designed and built with some help, not plans from the net unfortunately. I'm not sure I have the drawings I made, I'll see if I can dig them up for you. 



manfredo said:


> Is this your current grow? Looking super healthy! I'm like a week ahead of you on my hydro ones and just flipped them yesterday...Need to get my scrog up tonight.
> 
> Edited to say that must be an older grow...I forgot about your new room!! I'm still shaken!!
> 
> Are you still liking your PH meter? I need to break down and get a decent one.


Yup this is my current grow, I started three weeks ago. I have one critical + 2.0 and two reserva privada cole train. I read from a lot of reviews that the cole train loves lots of nutrients so I pushed it to 700ppm way too early and it's got some nitrogen toxicity. At last I'm pretty sure that's the problem. I brought it back down to 500 ppm and the clawing stopped. Critical is the lush one on the left. 

I'm loving my apera pen compared to the two blue labs pens. My only complaint is when you go over 999ppm it switches to ppt and goes to 1.0 It took me a bit to understand what was happening but I'm okay with it now. Having it keep an electronic log for me instead of having to write it down is awesome.


----------



## insomnia65 (Aug 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's 6x3x5 box that I designed and built with some help, not plans from the net unfortunately. I'm not sure I have the drawings I made, I'll see if I can dig them up for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## insomnia65 (Aug 31, 2020)

Aren't those lens quite dear?


----------



## manfredo (Aug 31, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Well considering I've been eating flaxseed for two days after buying these led lights, a cheap pen would be good, what's the make?


I've had pretty good luck with this style. You may be able to find it cheaper. 









Digital Electric PH Meter LCD Tester Pocket Hydroponics Aquarium Water Test Pen | eBay


Ideal for all water purification applications, wastewater regulation, aquaculture and hydroponics. Range: 0.0 – 14.0pH. Resolution: 0.1pH. Accuracy: ± 0.1pH( at 20°C/ 68°F). Typical EMC DEV: ± 0.2pH.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Aren't those lens quite dear?


I've been using them for almost two years without having any root issues. They're made by general hydroponics for their waterfarm system. 






Farm Kit


<p>For making your own bucket systems or renewing your old ones.</p> <p>The Farm Kit includes the drip ring w/tee, pumping column w/support tube, drain level tube w/elbow and 1/2" grommet, 1/2" clip/tube holder and flexible air tubing.</p>




www.bghydro.com


----------



## Gorillabilly (Aug 31, 2020)

nothin.... not a god damn thing...


----------



## insomnia65 (Aug 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I've been using them for almost two years without having any root issues. They're made by general hydroponics for their waterfarm system.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks amazing thank you.


----------



## insomnia65 (Aug 31, 2020)

Gorillabilly said:


> nothin.... not a god damn thing...


Surely not a vacuum.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 31, 2020)

yeah I got some clawing going on myself. These are lemon skunk. About 3 weeks old


----------



## Gorillabilly (Aug 31, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Surely not a vacuum.


Yep, 25" of water or more......


Let me know if you get that...lol


----------



## insomnia65 (Aug 31, 2020)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 4670592yeah I got some clawing going on myself. These are lemon skunk. About 3 weeks old


Forgive all the questions, but what are you growing them in (the container and the erm stuff inside.


----------



## insomnia65 (Aug 31, 2020)

Gorillabilly said:


> Yep, 25" of water or more......
> 
> 
> Let me know if you get that...lol


Haha yes and I think I do get it, hmm maybe, is it to do with mercury etc


----------



## Gorillabilly (Aug 31, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Haha yes and I think I do get it, hmm maybe, is it to do with mercury etc


Well hellloooooo fellow traveller.


----------



## insomnia65 (Aug 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's 6x3x5 box that I designed and built with some help, not plans from the net unfortunately. I'm not sure I have the drawings I made, I'll see if I can dig them up for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those drawings would be fantastic or any links that helped you, I will stop posting now haha


----------



## neosapien (Aug 31, 2020)

I accomplished getting done with work early and driving to a dispensary and buying weed legally (in the eyes of my state) for the first time.


----------



## raratt (Aug 31, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I accomplished getting done with work early and driving to a dispensary and buying weed legally (in the eyes of my state) for the first time.


I'll never forget when I bought clones from the local dispensary and I walked out to the parking lot with the plants sticking their heads out of the bag. I was looking around to see if there was a cop around that would arrest me for having them...lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2020)

you guys are talking dispensaries....and I'm over here drooling wish we had them here


----------



## Gorillabilly (Aug 31, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> you guys are talking dispensaries....and I'm over here drooling wish we had them here


I know Right! Fuckin spoiled asses with their legal weed and being able to just pop down to the stack shack and grab a zip if they want it! 

YOU BASTARDS!!!!!! LOLZ 

ITS HARD ON THIS SIDE OF THE WALL! you gotta grow or deal with sketchy people here. Lol


----------



## raratt (Aug 31, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> you guys are talking dispensaries....and I'm over here drooling wish we had them here


The prices for bud here is insane, clones not so much. Bud is $30-50 1/8 or more.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2020)

Gorillabilly said:


> I know Right! Fuckin spoiled asses with their legal weed and being able to just pop down to the stack shack and grab a zip if they want it!
> 
> YOU BASTARDS!!!!!! LOLZ
> 
> ITS HARD ON THIS SIDE OF THE WALL! you gotta grow or deal with sketchy people here. Lol


If it makes you feel any better, our legal weed here is really bad and way overpriced.


----------



## raratt (Aug 31, 2020)

Gorillabilly said:


> I know Right! Fuckin spoiled asses with their legal weed and being able to just pop down to the stack shack and grab a zip if they want it!
> 
> YOU BASTARDS!!!!!! LOLZ
> 
> ITS HARD ON THIS SIDE OF THE WALL! you gotta grow or deal with sketchy people here. Lol


Meh. lol. Clones are only $18+ tax though.


----------



## Theman5 (Aug 31, 2020)

420God said:


> What did you do today that you're proud of? Something at work, home, school, personal achievement, etc...
> 
> 
> Today I had gravel dropped off and I put in a new driveway. It was a lot of work but I got it done quicker than I thought I would.


Dam thats wassup my man. Im spackling my sons bedroom, getting ready to paint trim. Listening to media about growing. Trying to post more to unlock more functions on the forum.


----------



## Theman5 (Aug 31, 2020)

dannyboy602 said:


> today i mowed 12 acres of lawn and did some pruning on a stewartia.


Hope u had a really wide rider.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2020)

Gorillabilly said:


> ITS HARD ON THIS SIDE OF THE WALL!


and if you were on the opposite of that wall, you would be owned by the cartels


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2020)

raratt said:


> The prices for bud here is insane, clones not so much. Bud is $30-50 1/8 or more.


honestly that's not bad.....usually 7grams run for 50 to 75 here....depending of course....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2020)

raratt said:


> Meh. lol. Clones are only $18+ tax though.


seedlings $25


----------



## neosapien (Aug 31, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> you guys are talking dispensaries....and I'm over here drooling wish we had them here





Gorillabilly said:


> I know Right! Fuckin spoiled asses with their legal weed and being able to just pop down to the stack shack and grab a zip if they want it!
> 
> YOU BASTARDS!!!!!! LOLZ
> 
> ITS HARD ON THIS SIDE OF THE WALL! you gotta grow or deal with sketchy people here. Lol


Yes, the grass is always greener… Literally lol. I just paid $100 for a 1/4oz. I haven't paid for weed since 2008 lol. And I haven't looked at it yet but can guess what I use to grow is at least comparable.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> seedlings $25


I wish we could buy clones here. They have seeds at our legal store now... never heard of any of the strains tho. 





__





Cannabis Seeds | Ontario Cannabis Store | OCS


Shop OCS.ca for cannabis seeds of all types, including feminized, autoflower and regular seeds.




ocs.ca


----------



## Gond00s (Aug 31, 2020)

Cleaning out the house now trying to figure out what to do with a hps that was used for a year lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wish we could buy clones here. They have seeds at our legal store now... never heard of any of the strains tho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just by looking I don't recognize any either.....although that kush looks fun the play with....


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Yes, the grass is always greener… Literally lol. I just paid $100 for a 1/4oz. I haven't paid for weed since 2008 lol. And I haven't looked at it yet but can guess what I use to grow is at least comparable.


nice....

smoke details?


----------



## manfredo (Aug 31, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Forgive all the questions, but what are you growing them in (the container and the erm stuff inside.


It's a double nutriculture aeroponic system...They were really popular somewhere, lol. Europe I wanna say. I got this one for free. My very 1st Amazon purchase, and it arrived cracked...They gave it to me for free, after some whining on my part. A little epoxy and it was good to go!









Buy Indoor & Outdoor Growing Online at Overstock | Our Best Homesteading Deals


Indoor & Outdoor Growing : The Best Prices Online - Free Shipping on Everything* at Overstock - Your Online Homesteading Store! Get 5% in rewards with Club O!




www.overstock.com


----------



## Mohican (Aug 31, 2020)

@Laughing Grass - Those plants are monsters!!! Those leaves are so phat I did not know it was cannabis!

That is a very inexpensive pH meter!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2020)

I finally understand what TikTok is all about! Holy hell





__





TikTok







www.tiktok.com


----------



## Mohican (Aug 31, 2020)

It is like string for cats.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2020)

Mohican said:


> @Laughing Grass - Those plants are monsters!!! Those leaves are so phat I did not know it was cannabis!
> 
> That is a very inexpensive pH meter!


yea big ass cabbage leaves. I had to take several off so the new shoots could see the light. I’d love to find an indica plant with sativa leaves.

it’s about the same price as the blue labs ph/tds meter combo on amazon. I would have bought another blue labs meter but it died shortly after the warranty period expired


----------



## raratt (Aug 31, 2020)

I bought a jar of paper aquarium test strips I use, cuz I'm a cheap bastard. I grow in soil though so I just check my nute water, my city water is very alkaline.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> it’s about the same price as the blue labs ph/tds meter combo on amazon. I would have bought another blue labs meter but it died shortly after the warranty period expired


That must be the Apera bluetooth combo, with logging. Nice meter!

I did up a cut and paste for use and care of pH/EC meters a few weeks back for the DIY section.
I couldn't find it all in one place and forgot half the stuff 2 minutes later.
Mostly its blah blah blah , keep it wet, blah blah, don't turn it on dry, but all good stuff.

Storage, Cleaning & reconditioning pH electrodes and EC Electrodes


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2020)

That's the one. It took a little getting used to. I do have one more complaint about it. It also does conductivity, salinity, resistivity and ORP... whatever that is. When you're toggling through all the different testers, the text is too small to tell what setting you're on. If you're looking at it on your phone or tablet it's super easy to switch between tests. It would be nice if they allowed you to disable features you don't need. 

Very nice write up! You guys are so helpful.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 31, 2020)

meanwhile in Lake Tahoe....

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300514543529984001


----------



## DCcan (Aug 31, 2020)

Tahoe Tater Snatcher strikes again.
Unfortunately, too smart for his own good.
He's all confused, they changed the end cap where the chips used to be...they do that to me too.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 31, 2020)

doublejj said:


> meanwhile in Lake Tahoe....
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300514543529984001


I thought it was gonna be a fire.

He has the good sense to wear mask.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 31, 2020)

doublejj said:


> taken today....they are fighting wildfires in California near us. The fire just missed the farm by a couple miles. we were lucky
> View attachment 4660866


Show off.LYM.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 31, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Show off.LYM.


im proud of my crew....


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I finally understand what TikTok is all about! Holy hell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please relay, in great detail, what you would like to do to her...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 31, 2020)

doublejj said:


> im proud of my crew....


You should be. They do nice work. I got a husky. Defoliation is his specialty. Dialing in the heat on my "JJ jr" set. Girls already hit the ceiling. Laughs and good health people.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 31, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Please relay, in great detail, what you would like to do to her...


Math
whoops
Mis read that, I thought it said like her to do....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 31, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> You should be. They do nice work. I got a husky. Defoliation is his specialty. Dialing in the heat on my "JJ jr" set. Girls already hit the ceiling. Laughs and good health people.View attachment 4670849


looking good looking very good.....I'm proud of you.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 31, 2020)

doublejj said:


> looking good looking very good.....I'm proud of you.


I truly appreciate that from you. Sadly I F-d up overcrowding. Covid made some starters homeless. And How can you not finish an older Bodhi strain. I'll do them right. Send you some pm pics. Peace.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Please relay, in great detail, what you would like to do to her...


Na she’s 18. You can’t even have a conversation with someone that age. She’s stunningly gorgeous and likes to dance around for our entertainment... and I’m okay with that.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Na she’s 18. You can’t even have a conversation with someone that age. She’s stunningly gorgeous and likes to dance around for our entertainment... and I’m okay with that.


Yeah, kids these days - right?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2020)

Who tha shit brought the heat to Texas, feels like a steamer out there....damnit


----------



## raratt (Aug 31, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Who tha shit brought the heat to Texas, feels like a steamer out there....damnit


Better than a smoker.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Na she’s 18. You can’t even have a conversation with someone that age. She’s stunningly gorgeous and likes to dance around for our entertainment... and I’m okay with that.



Conversation... Amazing how different girls are from guys, even when we all love girls


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2020)

raratt said:


> Better than a smoker.


Naw this is steaming, still in the 90's and with 80+humidity


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2020)

raratt said:


> Better than a smoker.


I still like to use that bad boy, thinking pork butt with the bone in this weekend....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 31, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> I still like to use that bad boy, thinking pork butt with the bone in this weekend....


Damn, sounds sexy.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Conversation... Amazing how different girls are from guys, even when we all love girls


Gotta love the dynamics Eh?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Damn, sounds sexy.


Got plenty of good wood down here


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 31, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Gotta love the dynamics Eh?


Dynamics or Lady Bits.

I know what I prefer.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 31, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Dynamics or Lady Bits.
> 
> I know what I prefer.


Me too....it's a married thing...and respect


----------



## Pparker88 (Aug 31, 2020)

I built and successfully plugged in and lit up my QB lights. And they’re awesome. And I’m proud of myself. And couldn’t have done it without tons of help and advice from the folks who frequent this site. @ilovereggae specifically. He’s been my obi-wan throughout. Lol


----------



## doublejj (Aug 31, 2020)

just in case you don't think 2020 is the end of the world as we know it. Kid Rock married Loretta Lynn today.....


----------



## DCcan (Sep 1, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Conversation... Amazing how different girls are from guys, even when we all love girls





BudmanTX said:


> I still like to use that bad boy, thinking pork butt with the bone in this weekend....





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Damn, sounds sexy.


Are you going to put it on TikTok also?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, kids these days - right?


----------



## manfredo (Sep 1, 2020)

Another day in paradise...what will today bring?? Hopefully some rent payments, lol...It's September 1st. Bye-bye summer 

Shopping for a Apera Instruments PH60, Prices all over the place. Just found this one though at a great price...Is this the one you have LG? 






Apera Instruments AI311 Premium Series PH60 Waterproof pH Pocket Tester Kit, Replaceable Probe, ±0.01 pH Accuracy: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


Apera Instruments AI311 Premium Series PH60 Waterproof pH Pocket Tester Kit, Replaceable Probe, ±0.01 pH Accuracy: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific



www.amazon.com


----------



## raratt (Sep 1, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Bye-bye summer


I wish... I think we are part of the endless summer.


----------



## raratt (Sep 1, 2020)

I have to go grocery shopping today, the cupboards are about bare.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> I wish... I think we are part of the endless summer.
> View attachment 4671262


Is it a dry heat.... please tell me it’s a dry heat. Lol


Our heat and humidity is very similar to budman tx’s with a rain shower every day or so the humidity never goes down. But not enough clouds to cool any thing off. Just f’ing steamy all day every day.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> I wish... I think we are part of the endless summer.
> View attachment 4671262


It usually ends sometime in November when the ice cold wind season begins.


----------



## raratt (Sep 1, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Is it a dry heat.... please tell me it’s a dry heat. Lol


We typically don't go above 70% humidity, and if the north wind blows we can get down to single digits which sucks for fires.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Is it a dry heat.... please tell me it’s a dry heat. Lol
> 
> 
> Our heat and humidity is very similar to budman tx’s with a rain shower every day or so the humidity never goes down. But not enough clouds to cool any thing off. Just f’ing steamy all day every day.


In an average year I'd dare you to stand in front of me and say dry heat one more time. However this year has been an extremely pleasant summer! Feel free to repeat that as much as you wish.


----------



## raratt (Sep 1, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> It usually ends sometime in November when the ice cold wind season begins.


We have a little microclimate here. The diurnal winds pull the cold air down off the mountains and make it colder here than 15 miles away by the river.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> We have a little microclimate here. The diurnal winds pull the cold air down off the mountains and make it colder here than 15 miles away by the river.


I bet you love that in January.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Another day in paradise...what will today bring?? Hopefully some rent payments, lol...It's September 1st. Bye-bye summer
> 
> Shopping for a Apera Instruments PH60, Prices all over the place. Just found this one though at a great price...Is this the one you have LG?
> 
> ...


I'm using the PC60-Z multi-tester It's the bluetooth one that connects with your phone 



https://www.amazon.com/ZenTest-Comprobador-inteligente-multipar%C3%A1metro-compatible/dp/B07LFG4R9V/



They also make the PC60 which is the same but doesn't have the bluetooth connectivity for $60 cheaper. 



https://www.amazon.com/Apera-Instruments-Conductivity-Multi-Parameter-Replaceable/dp/B01ENFOIKA/


----------



## Bareback (Sep 1, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> In an average year I'd dare you to stand in front of me and say dry heat one more time. However this year has been an extremely pleasant summer! Feel free to repeat that as much as you wish.


I’m sorry ...... please forgive me..... 

I’ve never experienced “ the dry heat “ when I hear it’s 118 today but it’s a dry heat , what I really hear is it’s 118 period.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 1, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I’m sorry ...... please forgive me.....
> 
> I’ve never experienced “ the dry heat “ when I hear it’s 118 today but it’s a dry heat , what I really hear is it’s 118 period.


You don't breath with your mouth open.


----------



## raratt (Sep 1, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I’m sorry ...... please forgive me.....
> 
> I’ve never experienced “ the dry heat “ when I hear it’s 118 today but it’s a dry heat , what I really hear is it’s 118 period.


Anything above 105 I try to hide in the house. The hottest combination I have felt was on Guam, 100 degrees plus almost matching humidity. My dad was visiting from Oregon, I thought he was going to melt. I've seen 125 in Saudi Arabia, but it was a dry heat...lol. Edit: The cartoons where the thermometers explode when it gets too hot are real.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> Anything above 105 I try to hide in the house. The hottest combination I have felt was on Guam, 100 degrees plus almost matching humidity. My dad was visiting from Oregon, I thought he was going to melt. I've seen 125 in Saudi Arabia, but it was a dry heat...lol.


My grandpa was in Italy and then the South Pacific he said both sucked.

Thanks for your service.


----------



## raratt (Sep 1, 2020)

Bareback said:


> My grandpa was in Italy and then the South Pacific he said both sucked.
> 
> Thanks for your service.


Thank you, I've been to Sicily, cool place to go to. The beaches in southern France were nice...lol.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm using the PC60-Z multi-tester It's the bluetooth one that connects with your phone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!! It's confusing as there's several different models of this, ranging from under $80 to around $200...I thought I found a deal, but nope, just a lesser model...ugh!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 1, 2020)

welp I just unloaded 3 more seedlings......

this freaking humidity sucks.....

on a slightly better note looks like we have chance for rain coming.....killer....at least I won't here my grass go crunch anymore....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2020)

Spent a week at the encore beach club in las vegas in July, 104° was the lowest reading I saw when I was there. Those patio misters are the best invention ever.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Thank you!! It's confusing as there's several different models of this, ranging from under $80 to around $200...I thought I found a deal, but nope, just a lesser model...ugh!


Are you just looking for PH?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I’m sorry ...... please forgive me.....
> 
> I’ve never experienced “ the dry heat “ when I hear it’s 118 today but it’s a dry heat , what I really hear is it’s 118 period.


LOL Exactly once you are over 114 it's just fucking hell. Luckily I've only had three really bad days this year! I'm very grateful and worried I'm saying no hitter in the ninth. Oh well y'all can blame me.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 1, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> LOL Exactly once you are over 114 it's just fucking hell. Luckily I've only had three really bad days this year! I'm very grateful and worried I'm saying no hitter in the ninth. Oh well y'all can blame me.


*ctive Weather Alerts*
Excessive Heat Watch
Issued: 4:27 AM Sep. 1, 2020 – National Weather Service
...EXCESSIVE HEAT WATCH IN EFFECT FROM FRIDAY MORNING THROUGH
MONDAY EVENING...

* WHAT...Dangerously hot conditions with temperatures between 100
and 115 degrees possible.

* WHERE...All valleys, mountains below 5000 feet, and the
Antelope Valley.

* WHEN...From Friday morning through Monday evening.

* IMPACTS...Extreme heat will significantly increase the
potential for heat related illnesses, particularly for those
working or participating in outdoor activities.

* ADDITIONAL DETAILS...Overnight temperatures will be very warm,
generally remaining in the 70s, except in the 80s in elevated
valley locations and foothill areas.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

Monitor the latest forecasts and warnings for updates on this
situation. Be prepared to drink plenty of fluids, stay in an air-
conditioned room, stay out of the sun, and check up on relatives
and neighbors.

Young children and pets should never be left unattended in
vehicles under any circumstances. This is especially true during
warm or hot weather when car interiors can reach lethal
temperatures in a matter of minutes.

&&


Local Radar









Severe Overlay


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> You don't breath with your mouth open.


why not?


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> why not?


Cotton mouth. You hope your tongue just goes ahead and cracks and starts to bleed for moistness.


----------



## raratt (Sep 1, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Cotton mouth. You hope you tongue just goes ahead and cracks and starts to bleed for moistness.


I had some old lady say "Oh it must be nice and cool on that motorcycle", it was about 105 out. I asked her if she ever accidentally blew her hair dryer in her face because that is what it felt like, besides having a hot motor between your legs. (I'm asking for it, lol).


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> *ctive Weather Alerts*
> Excessive Heat Watch
> ......snip........
> *Antelope Valley.*
> ...


Really,  8 minutes, EIGHT fucking minutes


----------



## doublejj (Sep 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> I wish... I think we are part of the endless summer.
> View attachment 4671262


I don't give my crew enough credit  ......


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 1, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> *ctive Weather Alerts*
> Excessive Heat Watch
> Issued: 4:27 AM Sep. 1, 2020 – National Weather Service
> ...EXCESSIVE HEAT WATCH IN EFFECT FROM FRIDAY MORNING THROUGH
> ...


Those poor grapes.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 1, 2020)

I have wanted to turn the heat on here the past 2 mornings, lol...and wore jeans yesterday! But the heat you guys have is definitely too much!!




Laughing Grass said:


> Are you just looking for PH?


Primarily PH , although ppm's is nice too. And something I could do accurate soil PH measurements would be ideal.

I have been having fun with the nutriculture, and plants grow so damned fast in there in veg...Not to mention all the work with soil is getting old, mixing it, moving it, etc., and getting expensive, so it's good to have options. My last few runs I've been doing both soil and aero, and I'm getting more comfortable with the aero. I think hydro scared me at first a little, but now that I am getting dialed in it's pretty easy, and fun!!

OK, I am supposed to be paying bills and doing office work


----------



## Bareback (Sep 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> I had some old lady say "Oh it must be nice and cool on that motorcycle", it was about 105 out. I asked her if she ever accidentally blew her hair dryer in her face because that is what it felt like, besides having a hot motor between your legs. (I'm asking for it, lol).


My FLH shovel wasn’t terrible but my FXR evo will cook your right leg . Traffic in the summer is a f’ing hellish experience.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 1, 2020)

Theman5 said:


> Hope u had a really wide rider.


it was one of these things...maybe a different brand but something along these lines


----------



## lokie (Sep 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> I had some old lady say "Oh it must be nice and cool on that motorcycle", it was about 105 out. I asked her if she ever accidentally blew her hair dryer in her face because that is what it felt like, besides having a hot motor between your legs. (I'm asking for it, lol).


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Spent a week at the encore beach club in las vegas in July, 104° was the lowest reading I saw when I was there. Those *patio misters* are the best invention ever.


Just got this in the mail yesterday. Just in time for the heat wave @raratt is bragging about 



SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Just got this in the mail yesterday. Just in time for the heat wave @raratt is bragging about
> 
> View attachment 4671420
> 
> SH420


That's it. I had never seen them before or since. They're pretty cool, it doesn't make your clothes wet, just cools you down quickly.


----------



## B_the_s (Sep 1, 2020)

Mom and dad came to stay for a few days and dad and I got the old girl running again and I had her out for a rip!
Man I missed her!


----------



## raratt (Sep 1, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Just got this in the mail yesterday. Just in time for the heat wave @raratt is bragging about
> 
> View attachment 4671420
> 
> SH420


When I had my roof done I had a "cool roof" put on the patio of white PVC, and they also put up some insulated panels. That made a big difference in radiant heat. I had misters my son in law put up for awhile but they just clogged with our nasty water. I have too much rustable stuff out there on my workbenches anyway.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 1, 2020)

Just having some critical+ coffee deficit disorder because Covid2020.
I'm working at an ivory tower on the hill full of liberal elites this week.

Day 2 of good manners, it's hell. Everyone walking by says hello, scares the fuck outta me.


----------



## raratt (Sep 1, 2020)

DCcan said:


> liberal elites


I didn't know those existed.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I have wanted to turn the heat on here the past 2 mornings, lol...and wore jeans yesterday! But the heat you guys have is definitely too much!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't believe these do soil. I'm a newbie trying to figure this stuff out so don't follow me unless you want problems lol. Blue labs makes one with a long probe that you stick in soil, that may be a better option for you.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> don't follow me unless you want problems


That sounded threatening lol .


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 1, 2020)

Spent some time under the hoop today. Found a leaf on a bell pepper that I believe has a caterpillar issue.. Should I be worried about my lady under the hoop with the peppers? Cheers and thanks.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> I didn't know those existed.


There here alright.
Too tired to go out and get my tablet, so I ripped wikipedia photo.
It's actually painted ivory, on a hill and requires a 3.99+ GPA, and offers no tuition aid unless you play hockey really well.
Strictly liberal arts, government administration, Far East studies, cabin at the lake, study in Spain Campus to start Senior year.
If you can't get in Harvard, I suppose.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 1, 2020)

The inflow in our 300'ft deep well has slowed down by about 50%. So we pulled the pump & drilled down to 560'ft hoping to pick up more water.....nada. $7000 down the hole.....literally
We will have to punch a new hole this off season.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That sounded threatening lol .


I got your back.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 1, 2020)

doublejj said:


> The inflow in our 300'ft deep well has slowed down by about 50%. So we pulled the pump & drilled down to 560'ft hoping to pick up more water.....nada. $7000 down the hole.....literally
> We will have to punch a new hole this off season.
> 
> View attachment 4671596


3 wells in Volcano have gone dry.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 1, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> 3 wells in Volcano have gone dry.


Damn......$240 gets us 4000gls delivered....


----------



## DCcan (Sep 1, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Damn......$240 gets us 4000gls delivered....


We just throw it away.
I drove over this pipe today and said WTF, its an eight foot high water pipe made out of wood, gushing out of thousands of leaks for miles.
Turns out it was a spillway for a small dam, never seen a leakier pipe. Just went online to find what the hell I saw, couldn't believe the water everywhere. Just dumps out a few miles below to keep the sand river channel stable.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't believe these do soil. I'm a newbie trying to figure this stuff out so don't follow me unless you want problems lol. Blue labs makes one with a long probe that you stick in soil, that may be a better option for you.


Yeah but you are a smart newbie!! I have had the BlueLab one with long probe in my Amazon cart for a while now, but people say they need constant calibration and are a PITA to use...That's what I am trying to get away from. So I'm gonna order the Apera PH60 base model with the changeable tip I think. I really don't care about the app. Or I'm tempted to get the budget one for $50 that also has good reviews, but no changeable tip...Nah, quit being so cheap!!!.


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Sep 2, 2020)

doublejj said:


> The inflow in our 300'ft deep well has slowed down by about 50%. So we pulled the pump & drilled down to 560'ft hoping to pick up more water.....nada. $7000 down the hole.....literally
> We will have to punch a new hole this off season.
> 
> View attachment 4671596


Your well driller is pretty reasonable, compared to my paying $5500 for a well 100 ft deep, in sand here. That includes a pump and pvc pipe, but that is maybe $1k. And the price is pretty much the same, no matter which driller you go to. It’s kind of a racket, only a licensed driller can certify a new driller. So a lot of drillers are 3rd or 4th generation. And when a driller retires, unless he has someone to take over, the license goes away.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 2, 2020)

doublejj said:


> The inflow in our 300'ft deep well has slowed down by about 50%. So we pulled the pump & drilled down to 560'ft hoping to pick up more water.....nada. $7000 down the hole.....literally
> We will have to punch a new hole this off season.
> 
> View attachment 4671596


Is it still putting out water, even if it's 50% less than original? Or is it dry now? That absolutely sucks! How long does 4,000 gallons last you? Damn it's not easy being a farmer!!


----------



## manfredo (Sep 2, 2020)

Managed to pry my wallet from my pocket long enough to buy this...and it's Amazon Prime so if it sucks, hopefully it sucks within 30 days. Plus I bought an outdoor TV antenna, so I can continue my plan to cut the cord from Spectrum. I'd love to cut it completely but will still need wifi . I coulod almost survive off a hotspot from my phone...almost. 






Apera Instruments AI311 Premium Series PH60 Waterproof pH Pocket Tester Kit, Replaceable Probe, ±0.01 pH Accuracy: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


Apera Instruments AI311 Premium Series PH60 Waterproof pH Pocket Tester Kit, Replaceable Probe, ±0.01 pH Accuracy: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific



www.amazon.com


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That video made sense. You think it would be easier to just sell it already assembled.
> 
> How much more efficient would it really be with that type of ducting? I'm just deciding if I want to spend $80 on ducting and stand on a ladder all day if it's only going to be an incremental gain that I won't notice.


I never realized that flexible ducting also acts as a muffler and reduces fan noise big-time. 
Right now I'm set up with smooth ducting plus a can fan and it's a noisy bitch, even on the lowest speed. 
Definitely got worse when I removed the phresh carbon filter to clean the sleeve. 

For the next indoor grow I'll probably use a hybrid of smooth & flexible. 
I'm re-engineering the space now in an effort to decrease light leaks -- not that it really matters for plants that were brought in from outside. 
They tend to be way less finicky than plants that were started indoors. Light leaks don't bother them at all.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 2, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Managed to pry my wallet from my pocket long enough to buy this...and it's Amazon Prime so if it sucks, hopefully it sucks within 30 days. Plus I bought an outdoor TV antenna, so I can continue my plan to cut the cord from Spectrum. I'd love to cut it completely but will still need wifi . I coulod almost survive off a hotspot from my phone...almost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spectrum sucks ass. Just think how much cheaper it could be if they didn’t advertise to the customers they already have. And also how much better the programming would be for us the customer that is already over paying just to watch commercials......those mf’ers really make my blood boil.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 2, 2020)

Played with a ph meter my buddy gave me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I never realized that flexible ducting also acts as a muffler and reduces fan noise big-time.
> Right now I'm set up with smooth ducting plus a can fan and it's a noisy bitch, even on the lowest speed.
> Definitely got worse when I removed the phresh carbon filter to clean the sleeve.
> 
> ...


I didn't know that, noise control was my main reason to upgrade to the vortex fan. I think I'm going to get at least one harvest out of here before I do any further modifications or upgrades.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Managed to pry my wallet from my pocket long enough to buy this...and it's Amazon Prime so if it sucks, hopefully it sucks within 30 days. Plus I bought an outdoor TV antenna, so I can continue my plan to cut the cord from Spectrum. I'd love to cut it completely but will still need wifi . I coulod almost survive off a hotspot from my phone...almost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, I think you'll be happy with it. Does that one come with the calibration solution.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 2, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Is it still putting out water, even if it's 50% less than original? Or is it dry now? That absolutely sucks! How long does 4,000 gallons last you? Damn it's not easy being a farmer!!


the well is still producing 1000-1200gl a day depending on the weather. we have a solar pump, it didn't pump at all for 2 days when the fires were closest because the heavy smoke blocked out the sun. I think we will get by with 1 water delivery per week. 8 weeks left....farming ain't easy....or cheap. Wish us luck.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2020)

Best time of year!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Best time of year!
> 
> View attachment 4672253


Smells better than it tastes.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nice, I think you'll be happy with it. Does that one come with the calibration solution.


Yes the whole little kit, and I already have 3 bottles of it from Biopharm, just like* Chunky Stool *posted pics of...I had to calibrate often with the cheapos, but they were wore out.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Yes the whole little kit, and I already have 3 bottles of it from Biopharm, just like* Chunky Stool *posted pics of...I had to calibrate often with the cheapos, but they were wore out.


I have a handheld Bluelab and rarely have to calibrate. I love that meter. Cannabineer gifted me an expensive Oakton (changeable probe) and it took forever to register. My Bluelab has been wonderful. I hope your Aphera works as well for you. A good, fuss free meter is wonderful


----------



## doublejj (Sep 2, 2020)

Bubbas.dad1 said:


> Your well driller is pretty reasonable, compared to my paying $5500 for a well 100 ft deep, in sand here. That includes a pump and pvc pipe, but that is maybe $1k. And the price is pretty much the same, no matter which driller you go to. It’s kind of a racket, only a licensed driller can certify a new driller. So a lot of drillers are 3rd or 4th generation. And when a driller retires, unless he has someone to take over, the license goes away.


$7000 was just to drill 260'ft. and reinstall my old pump. and they were booked up for 6 weeks.  I went in and left a large ca$h deposit and after 2 weeks their drilling rig had to evacuate a drilling site nearby because of the fire. They called and bumped us up in the que....or we would still be waiting.....farming!?!


----------



## raratt (Sep 2, 2020)

Made a road trip to drop off some paperback books for a friends mom and dropped off a birthday card for my eldest granddaughter. The little shit is 10. The card had "Guess what?" on the cover and when you open it there was a chicken with it's butt on a spring and it said "chicken butt". She lost it because her siblings pull that joke on each other all the time. Talked to my grandson for a bit about distance learning, hope it helps him understand he has to suck it up and fill the squares. BLT's for dinner because I forgot to thaw anything out...lol. Buds and suds in a bit.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 2, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Yes the whole little kit, and I already have 3 bottles of it from Biopharm, just like* @Chunky Stool *posted pics of...I had to calibrate often with the cheapos, but they were wore out.


The CalPod is all in one place, real handy not screwing with those lids constantly. these are on hinges and has a spot to put the meter temporarily.
It comes with the Calibration box, which is a good deal just for the solution, or ten bucks for the pod.
Cal Pod
Cal Box


----------



## DCcan (Sep 2, 2020)

Mostly, I stick the meter in the bucket and if the reading looks whacked, I'll quick check it against the calpod just so I believe what my eyes are seeing.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Best time of year!
> 
> View attachment 4672253


Not sure if serious or just trolling


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Not sure if serious or just trolling


I’ve never been more serious in my life.

That got two  responses


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’ve never been more serious in my life.
> 
> That got two  responses


Holding tight!.....


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’ve never been more serious in my life.
> 
> That got two  responses


I'm actually okay with pumpkin spice, and the holidays ARE my favorite time of year. Halloween, my birthday, Thanksgiving, and Xmas...Then NEw Years Eve!

Then the Blues set in mid January when I realize there's nothing fun to look forward to for a while.


----------



## raratt (Sep 2, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I'm actually okay with pumpkin spice, and the holidays ARE my favorite time of year. Halloween, my birthday, Thanksgiving, and Xmas...Then NEw Years Eve!
> 
> Then the Blues set in mid January when I realize there's nothing fun to look forward to for a while.


Halloween is my favorite, this year is going to suck. I really enjoy sitting out and seeing all the little one's costumes and watching them check out our inflatable Homer with a skeleton suit on.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 2, 2020)

doublejj said:


> $7000 was just to drill 260'ft. and reinstall my old pump. and they were booked up for 6 weeks.  I went in and left a large ca$h deposit and after 2 weeks their drilling rig had to evacuate a drilling site nearby because of the fire. They called and bumped us up in the que....or we would still be waiting.....farming!?!


Damn dude! Fucking crazy!
It was 6-8k for a well drilled in and around 2011 in concow/yankee hill. 3-500’ deep. Then you pay for the pimp ass grundfos pump, pipe, controller etc and you were in business. 10k max. Now i’m hearing its more like 15-20k now. Fucking crazy.

mine is pretty good where i’m at compared to neighbors. Mine’s only 240’ and this year so far, i think it was like 2000gal at once that it started pumping air. Not bad i guess.




Fuckin ph is 8.0 though 
200 ppm(7 scale) not bad. But def all limestone runoff.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’ve never been more serious in my life.
> 
> That got two  responses


I've been busy offline  otherwise you know I follow you.

Ok that just sounds stalkerish....... but you get it.


----------



## raratt (Sep 2, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Damn dude! Fucking crazy!
> It was 6-8k for a well drilled in and around 2011 in concow/yankee hill. 3-500’ deep. Then you pay for the pimp ass grundfos pump, pipe, controller etc and in business you were. 10k max. Now i’m hearing its more like 15-20k now. Fucking crazy.
> 
> mine is pretty good where i’m at compared to neighbors. Mine’s only 240’ and this year so far, i think it was like 2000gal at once that it started pumping air. Not bad i guess.
> ...


When are the trusses coming in?


----------



## B_the_s (Sep 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’ve never been more serious in my life.
> 
> That got two  responses


not angry with you or your excitement. i love autumn. i'm angry at the ad.
1. I'm enjoying an amazing summer vacation this year and I'm in no rush to end it.
2. I'm annoyed that in the fall season literally everything is available in pumpkin spice scent or flavour.
3. I let my favorite local brewery serve me a beer last year that I really liked and I hate pumpkin spice for finding a way into my body!
 I need a toke.


----------



## raratt (Sep 2, 2020)

I love this pumpkin ale.


----------



## B_the_s (Sep 2, 2020)

gross. lol


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 2, 2020)

Not a huge fan of pumpkin things other than pie, donuts, cookies, shakes..


----------



## DCcan (Sep 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’ve never been more serious in my life.
> 
> That got two  responses


 Sorry I cant take it back, its pumpkin spice coffee.
 i gave Raratt one too for his beer.
LOL, I hate flavored cofffee and flavored beer. Ever try to wash hazelnut out of your mouth? The stuff won't go away.

Pumpkin is just my poster child for crimes against humanity.
Chunks of gourd for flavored with nutmeg and cinnamon aren't getting near my sacred beans.

Adulterated beverages is abomination, as in wicked, vile, disgusting, and morally wrong .
A crime against nature as well. My wife rolls her eyes at that part as she sips her Pumpkin spice coffee.
I feel like a Lutheran trying to get the Baptists to stop drowning people.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> When are the trusses coming in?


I called yesterday and might still be two weeks away. Not much I can do right now. Go fishing?


----------



## Star Dog (Sep 3, 2020)

I changed the plant from there veg position into the flowering position, I intended to net it but I just got the plants in place for the light going of, I'll net it tomorrow.

It's now 3x3 rows, I'll get a photo of the 3x3 when the lights about to come on tonight. 

On a different subject I didn't touch the temperature probe or the light height, but when I was done and zipped up the temps had changed for the same settings, the room doesn't seem to be cooling as quickly and the probe on the pot lid has risen 1.2c, i was also able to switch my oscillating fan back to full speed without it blowing the foliage about. 
Changing the plants positioning has totally changed the dynamics of the room.


----------



## weedmumma80 (Sep 3, 2020)

hi were can u buy clones in uk. im in south west uk


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2020)

.


weedmumma80 said:


> hi were can u buy clones in uk. im in south west uk


What happened to the plant you had?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I've been busy offline  otherwise you know I follow you.
> 
> Ok that just sounds stalkerish....... but you get it.


lol these guys don’t know what they’re missing


Metasynth said:


> I'm actually okay with pumpkin spice, and the holidays ARE my favorite time of year. Halloween, my birthday, Thanksgiving, and Xmas...Then NEw Years Eve!
> 
> Then the Blues set in mid January when I realize there's nothing fun to look forward to for a while.


i agree with @raratt Halloween is going to be a bummer this year. I hope he still puts up Homer for the kids even if there won’t be any trick or treating this year. Thanks giving is probably gonna suck too. I was gonna say my birthday in January, but I’ve decided I’m not having anymore of those. You left out Valentine’s Day. Maybe since there’s not a lot going on due to Covid you could make it extra special for you and the missus in ‘21. I’m going all out for it.

I‘ve found a silver lining for Covid. Last year my parents decided, all within a month that they were buying a place in Scottsdale to spend the winter and left right before Christmas. every year we go to their place for dinner so it was kinda depressing last year. With the travel restrictions they can’t go back so I have them for Christmas this year at least. I don’t care if I look selfish.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2020)

B_the_s said:


> not angry with you or your excitement. i love autumn. i'm angry at the ad.
> 1. I'm enjoying an amazing summer vacation this year and I'm in no rush to end it.
> 2. I'm annoyed that in the fall season literally everything is available in pumpkin spice scent or flavour.
> 3. I let my favorite local brewery serve me a beer last year that I really liked and I hate pumpkin spice for finding a way into my body!
> I need a toke.


I’m jealous of your vacation. We didn’t do anything this year. 

it’s just starting to get a fall feel here in the morning and evening. You definitely need a jacket. Maybe two or three more weeks of so of warm weather at most.



farmingfisherman said:


> Not a huge fan of pumpkin things other than pie, donuts, cookies, shakes..


kind of an odd way of saying you like pumpkin spice.



DCcan said:


> Sorry I cant take it back, its pumpkin spice coffee.
> i gave Raratt one too for his beer.
> LOL, I hate flavored cofffee and flavored beer. Ever try to wash hazelnut out of your mouth? The stuff won't go away.
> 
> ...


I don’t like coffee really unless it’s in a dessert. Hazelnut coffee smells good to me, but yea that taste... way too bitter.

In another month it’s will be apple season. We usually hit up the Mennonite bakery in early October for their home made strudel and apple caramel crumble. Damn my mouth is watering now lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m jealous of your vacation. We didn’t do anything this year.
> 
> it’s just starting to get a fall feel here in the morning and evening. You definitely need a jacket. Maybe two or three more weeks of so of warm weather at most.
> 
> ...


I love this weather! Still sleeping with the windows open and wearing shorts.....I run hot lol

Local apples and peaches have started here too. So good!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol these guys don’t know what they’re missing
> 
> 
> i agree with @raratt Halloween is going to be a bummer this year. I hope he still puts up Homer for the kids even if there won’t be any trick or treating this year. Thanks giving is probably gonna suck too. I was gonna say my birthday in January, but I’ve decided I’m not having anymore of those. You left out Valentine’s Day. Maybe since there’s not a lot going on due to Covid you could make it extra special for you and the missus in ‘21. I’m going all out for it.
> ...


Enjoy time with your parents while you can. 

I miss my dad, even though we never really got along. (too much alike)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Enjoy time with your parents while you can.
> 
> I miss my dad, even though we never really got along. (too much alike)


Im sorry Chunky. I’m Greek so cherishing my parents is ingrained in my blood. I hate thinking about mortality and what I’ll do when that day comes


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I love this weather! Still sleeping with the windows open and wearing shorts.....I run hot lol
> 
> Local apples and peaches have started here too. So good!


peaches this time of year? That’s usually mid July for us. Nothing but root veggies and apples left to go here


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> peaches this time of year? That’s usually mid July for us. Nothing but root veggies and apples left to go here


We do a local CSA for veggies and this year we signed up for the fruit share also...last week we had apples, peaches and plumbs....awesome! Hope we get some more this week


----------



## raratt (Sep 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I hope he still puts up Homer for the kids even if there won’t be any trick or treating this year.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4672976


Awesome string lights!


----------



## raratt (Sep 3, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Awesome string lights!


My son made those.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4672976


He needs a boner


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 3, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Awesome string lights!


Deceptively like chili lights until you look closer and BOOM!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol these guys don’t know what they’re missing
> 
> 
> i agree with @raratt Halloween is going to be a bummer this year. I hope he still puts up Homer for the kids even if there won’t be any trick or treating this year. Thanks giving is probably gonna suck too. I was gonna say my birthday in January, but I’ve decided I’m not having anymore of those. You left out Valentine’s Day. Maybe since there’s not a lot going on due to Covid you could make it extra special for you and the missus in ‘21. I’m going all out for it.
> ...


There is no Mrs Meta. Lol. I’m a single dad. I was seeing someone before Covid hit, but it strained the relationship too much. 

So Valentine’s Day is sorta... depressing?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 3, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I called yesterday and might still be two weeks away. Not much I can do right now. Go fishing?


and rest your back


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> There is no Mrs Meta. Lol. I’m a single dad. I was seeing someone before Covid hit, but it strained the relationship too much.
> 
> So Valentine’s Day is sorta... depressing?


Way to setup the putt buddy! You might be bringing one back to our side


----------



## raratt (Sep 3, 2020)

Ordered the wife a new laptop.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> Ordered the wife a new laptop.


I don’t even wanna begin to list all the things I ordered this past week. 

I think I have like 15 packages on the way




HehE








Package










































Penis


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> There is no Mrs Meta. Lol. I’m a single dad. I was seeing someone before Covid hit, but it strained the relationship too much.
> 
> So Valentine’s Day is sorta... depressing?


 Sorry I’ve had a knack for saying the wrong thing recently. Didn’t mean anything by it.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sorry I’ve had a knack for saying the wrong thing recently. Didn’t mean anything by it.


It’s cool. I’ve been in relationships almost my entire adult life. This is one of the very few times I’ve been single, so I’m actually okay with it.

Just means I get to spend a bunch on money on stupid shit without having to explain my purchases to anyone...haha


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Just means I get to spend a bunch on money on stupid shit without having to explain my purchases to anyone...haha


Nice, I've been looking at a new microwave, dishwasher and hood over the stove.......ah who needs jeep parts, bikes or skis?......


----------



## Star Dog (Sep 3, 2020)

It's apple time of year at the moment in the UK, my apple tree has quite a crop this year considering we've hardly seen the sun.
 
Even 4/5 weeks ago I was wearing thermals and a fleece bib n brace under my waders fishing during the night, even in the summer Scotland can be cold especially through the night.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 3, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> Even 4/5 weeks ago I was wearing thermals and a fleece bib n brace under my waders fishing during the night, even in the summer Scotland can be cold especially through the night.


Sort of like Newfoundland, but with pubs and fresh food. 
Are you coastal or inland? I'm guessing a nice coastal valley just on that apple tree.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> It’s cool. I’ve been in relationships almost my entire adult life. This is one of the very few times I’ve been single, so I’m actually okay with it.
> 
> Just means I get to spend a bunch on money on stupid shit without having to explain my purchases to anyone...haha


I can relate, in 2019 I was alone for my birthday and Valentine’s Day.

And I thought 2019 was a shitty year lol, wish I made more of last year. 

I’ve enjoyed watching you spend your money on bikes and upgrades


----------



## Star Dog (Sep 3, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Sort of like Newfoundland, but with pubs and fresh food.
> Are you coastal or inland? I'm guessing a nice coastal valley just on that apple tree.


As the crow flies I'm only 8 miles from the west coast and a bit further (3 deg) further north than Newfoundland, however we have the gulf stream hitting our coast keeping us on average 10 deg warmer than other places on the same latitude like Moscow for example they see winter temps of minus 30 in the uk minus 10/12 is generally about the coldest we'll get. 

Cheers SD


----------



## manfredo (Sep 3, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I don’t even wanna begin to list all the things I ordered this past week.
> 
> I think I have like 15 packages on the way
> 
> ...


Retail therapy at it's best! I have a long list if shit that needs replacing. Hoping to sign a contract in the next few days for a new garage overhead door with electric opener...But I spend wayyy to much time comparison shopping, etc...I hate having buyers remorse!! Good luck with all your purchases!


Hitting the grocery store then showing a house this afternoon. Not only did I have to have the buyer sign 4 covid related forms before they can see it, the house has severe mold issues I've been told. just lovely...I might wait outside while they look, lol...I wish!


----------



## raratt (Sep 3, 2020)

Watered the girls, they were really thirsty, not wilting, but close.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 3, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Retail therapy at it's best! I have a long list if shit that needs replacing. Hoping to sign a contract in the next few days for a new garage overhead door with electric opener...But I spend wayyy to much time comparison shopping, etc...I hate having buyers remorse!! Good luck with all your purchases!
> 
> 
> Hitting the grocery store then showing a house this afternoon. Not only did I have to have the buyer sign 4 covid related forms before they can see it, the house has severe mold issues I've been told. just lovely...I might wait outside while they look, lol...I wish!


Remember the respirators I've been shilling in Covid? They prevent stachybotris innoculation ;D

I just put in a garage door opener and I LOVE LOVE LOVE my chamberlain door opener. 


https://amzn.to/3lN7MMR


----------



## raratt (Sep 3, 2020)

Looked up Golden Delicious apples, I can actually grow them here, and they are self pollinating!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 3, 2020)

Dolphins


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4673137View attachment 4673138View attachment 4673139
> Dolphins


SHARK!!!!!..…....oh wait nevermind.....

Wanna see someone walk on water?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> Looked up Golden Delicious apples, I can actually grow them here, and they are self pollinating!


I am also self-pollinating. I have been almost completely successful in hiding this fact when in polite company.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 3, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> SHARK!!!!!..…....oh wait nevermind.....
> 
> Wanna see someone walk on water?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


>


Oh man even a little seaweed in about 2' of water is entertainment! Sorry honey! Peace out!


----------



## B_the_s (Sep 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I am also self-pollinating. I have been almost completely successful in hiding this fact when in polite company.


----------



## Star Dog (Sep 3, 2020)

burnet moths


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 3, 2020)

Current situation


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Current situation View attachment 4673235


----------



## Star Dog (Sep 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


>


Me too!, that's what I call a holiday destination


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 3, 2020)

Come on down anytime girlfriend.
We’re dining alfresco tonight


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 3, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Come on down anytime girlfriend.
> We’re dining alfresco tonight
> View attachment 4673248


looks beautiful I wish! Can you believe @jerryb73 lives there and hates the beach? I think he hates puppies too.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 3, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Come on down anytime girlfriend.
> We’re dining alfresco tonight
> View attachment 4673248


Now you watch out now. I don’t have anything specific on Al, but his couz Vinnie Fresco is known in circles that matter ... as il angelo della Morte. Whash yer back


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> looks beautiful I wish! Can you believe @jerryb73 lives there and hates the beach? I think he hates puppies too.


He simply has never had them done up right


----------



## Star Dog (Sep 3, 2020)

There's a Scottish saying "if you don't like the weather just wait 15 minutes.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 3, 2020)

ahhh cold beer and a little space tomato for an end of a good day.......


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 3, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> ahhh cold beer and a little space tomato for an end of a good day.......


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 3, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Come on down anytime girlfriend.
> We’re dining alfresco tonight
> View attachment 4673248



Alfresco means without clothing, right???


----------



## raratt (Sep 3, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Alfresco means without clothing, right???


I think that's all frisky.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


>


You know it, on my third now with the tomatoes 

Comfortably numb is the goal....


----------



## manfredo (Sep 3, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> You know it, on my third now with the tomatoes
> 
> Comfortably numb is the goal....


Well I'll join you...I hate to see anyone toke alone. 

Thinking about dinner...got some nice strip steaks in the fridge, but I'm tired...lets see what this buzz does! Could be BLT's


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 3, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Well I'll join you...I hate to see anyone toke alone.
> 
> Thinking about dinner...got some nice strip steaks in the fridge, but I'm tired...lets see what this buzz does! Could be BLT's


Good BLT.....for the win I'd say.....


----------



## raratt (Sep 3, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Well I'll join you...I hate to see anyone toke alone.
> 
> Thinking about dinner...got some nice strip steaks in the fridge, but I'm tired...lets see what this buzz does! Could be BLT's


I actually remembered to thaw out some pork chops today...lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> I actually remembered to thaw out some pork chops today...lol.


If they're thin, cut out the bone and turn them into sandwiches. Chop, lettuce, tomato, onion....etc etc....


----------



## Star Dog (Sep 3, 2020)

This is a favorite of mine in regards to scenery, I was leaving the river Spey at 3.27am 6 sea trout landed and returned after a night sea trout fishing, i think it's a cracking photo.

And a couple of more butterfly's, I'm not any sort of enthusiast I snapp them because of their beauty, a peacock butterfly 

I can't remember the name butterfly? 

There's such beauty in them.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2020)

still standing...


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 3, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> This is a favorite of mine in regards to scenery, I was leaving the river Spey at 3.27am 6 sea trout landed and returned after a night sea trout fishing, i think it's a cracking photo.
> View attachment 4673386
> And a couple of more butterfly's, I'm not any sort of enthusiast I snapp them because of their beauty, a peacock butterfly
> View attachment 4673387
> ...


U know with those, they should be in the beautiful thread....js


----------



## Star Dog (Sep 3, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> U know with those, they should be in the beautiful thread....js


Wow! thanks very much for the compliment :thumbs:


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> Wow! thanks very much for the compliment :thumbs:


Here 





Beautiful


Hi y'all We have a very successful thread for funny pictures. We have a few for hot andor underdressed people. We have a Badass Vids thread. We have Ganjames' Rumblr thread. I want to try something different, and start a thread for beautiful or heartwarming or just plain cool things ... pics...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 3, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2020)

doublejj said:


> still standing...
> 
> View attachment 4673389
> 
> View attachment 4673391


I like those racks man. My buddy has a sportsman, those are sweet low profile.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 3, 2020)

Watered the garden, grocery run and lunch with the inlaws now hoping to learn some good stuff on growing sativas.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> I actually remembered to thaw out some pork chops today...lol.


Actually, now that I'm thoroughly appetized, I'm gonna make an old childhood favorite of mine. A toasted english muffin, lightly buttered, with a slice of fresh tomatoe, bacon, and cheese on top, broil til the cheese is melted, like 4 of those and yummmmm...with fresh sweet corn on the side!


----------



## Star Dog (Sep 3, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link I'll certainly put them up, i almost didn't over the risk of boring people with them, I'm pleased even proud it was suggested I put them on that photo thread 

Cheers SD thumbs


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Actually, now that I'm thoroughly appetized, I'm gonna make an old childhood favorite of mine. A toasted english muffin, lightly buttered, with a slice of fresh tomatoe, bacon, and cheese on top, broil til the cheese is melted, like 4 of those and yummmmm...with fresh sweet corn on the side!


What kind of cheese?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 3, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> Thanks for the link I'll certainly put them up, i almost didn't over the risk of boring people with them, I'm pleased even proud it was suggested I put them on that photo thread
> 
> Cheers SD thumbs


You’re invited


----------



## DCcan (Sep 3, 2020)

Just booked my camp spot for the fall, should be at the bottom left.
My knees can't take going up and down that anymore, just doing some waterfalls and lower ridges.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 3, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Alfresco means without clothing, right???


Oh no that’s Wednesday night


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 3, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Just booked my camp spot for the fall, should be at the bottom left.
> My knees can't take going up and down that anymore, just doing some waterfalls and lower ridges.


Looks like an old volcano? Honestly 

Nice spot to explore


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Just booked my camp spot for the fall, should be at the bottom left.
> My knees can't take going up and down that anymore, just doing some waterfalls and lower ridges.


Iwo Jima?....Mt Suribachi?...


----------



## manfredo (Sep 3, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> What kind of cheese?


 I like American, but whatever you like.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 3, 2020)

Katahdin, thats the first couple miles of the Appalachian Trail on the left. 
I've done the top, valleys in the back and right.
Thats the last section of the mountain I haven't been on, that part on the left.
The weather has to be right to do that front section.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I like American, but whatever you like.
> View attachment 4673468


I'm gonna try that.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 3, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm gonna try that.


I'm starving now, I think I'm making one right now.

Hmm, got french bread, Canadian bacon, cheddar cheese and mini tomatoes..close enough
edit, timer is on.....cookin


----------



## DCcan (Sep 3, 2020)

Almost dropped it, dogs are still glaring at me.
Had to have a cookie too. Haze gives you munchies...new rule.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Almost dropped it, dogs are still glaring at me.
> Had to have a cookie too. Haze gives you munchies...new rule.
> 
> View attachment 4673518


Shit man, I'm gonna make that in some way tomorrow.....I have really good ham and fresh tomatoes


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2020)

Shit someone ate the ham


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2020)

Damn I got the munchies now!


----------



## Gorillabilly (Sep 3, 2020)

I discovered the Arby's jalapeño bacon ranch wrap. Was sooooooooooo high and it was fabulous.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 3, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn I got the munchies now!


What did you find...I'm still hungry too


----------



## Gorillabilly (Sep 3, 2020)

Gorillabilly said:


> I discovered the Arby's jalapeño bacon ranch wrap. Was sooooooooooo high and it was fabulous.


They come hot but are better chilled in the fridge.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 3, 2020)

Gorillabilly said:


> I discovered the Arby's jalapeño bacon ranch wrap. Was sooooooooooo high and it was fabulous.


I had to get the Roy Rogers Roast Beef sandwiches, like 6 sometimes for overnight road trip.


----------



## Gorillabilly (Sep 3, 2020)

DCcan said:


> I had to get the Roy Rogers Roast Beef sandwiches, like 6 sometimes.


Yea, and the market fresh chicken salad! Fuggetaboutit.


----------



## raratt (Sep 3, 2020)

Gorillabilly said:


> I discovered the Arby's jalapeño bacon ranch wrap. Was sooooooooooo high and it was fabulous.


They shut down all the nearby Arby's.  The pork chops I took out are looking lame now...lol.


----------



## Gorillabilly (Sep 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> They shut down all the nearby Arby's.  The pork chops I took out are looking lame now...lol.


That's awful... i got 3 drive thru n this town, mcY d's, subway and arbys. You can see the lone stoplight from all 3 lol


----------



## raratt (Sep 3, 2020)

Gorillabilly said:


> That's awful... i got 3 drive thru n this town, mcY d's, subway and arbys. You can see the lone stoplight from all 3 lol


We have 2 stoplights, a Taco Bell, Subway, a good Mexican American place with to go food plus another Mexican restaurant and an expensive pizza joint.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 3, 2020)

DCcan said:


> What did you find...I'm still hungry too


I'm thinking of replacing that layer with hotdogs or yesterday's pizza!

Hehe kidding....I have roast beef or pastrami......I'm thinking pastrami!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 3, 2020)

Really?


----------



## Bareback (Sep 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> We have 2 stoplights, a Taco Bell, Subway, a good Mexican American place with to go food plus another Mexican restaurant and an expensive pizza joint.


Ahhh I have you both beat ... no stoplights, one shitty Mexican restaurant . Drive ten minutes and then you have a truck stop it used to be good back in the day but those days have gone bye bye now . Thirty minutes in two different directions and a few more shitty garbage chain food joints. But one pretty good local burger joint that open in the mornings until about noontime, the burgers were a dime when I moved here in’77 ..... .25 in ‘79 and 2.50$ in 2020 but damn there still good . 70 years of egg sandwich’s and tiny burgers but they sell out every day. Don’t be late.


----------



## Gorillabilly (Sep 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> We have 2 stoplights, a Taco Bell, Subway, a good Mexican American place with to go food plus another Mexican restaurant and an expensive pizza joint.


Sounds like kentucky.... not norcal....lol


----------



## raratt (Sep 3, 2020)

Gorillabilly said:


> Sounds like kentucky.... not norcal....lol


Farming country.


----------



## Gorillabilly (Sep 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> Farming country.


I worked in feed mills in Culver city and Stockton some.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> Farming country.


----------



## Gorillabilly (Sep 3, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> View attachment 4673584


Ats rite..


----------



## SCM 831 (Sep 3, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> View attachment 4673584


Oh god


----------



## B_the_s (Sep 4, 2020)

That's corny.


----------



## Star Dog (Sep 4, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> I changed the plant from there veg position into the flowering position, I intended to net it but I just got the plants in place for the light going of, I'll net it tomorrow.
> View attachment 4672803
> It's now 3x3 rows, I'll get a photo of the 3x3 when the lights about to come on tonight.
> 
> ...


What a difference a week makes! 
There's 6/7 days more growth on the updated ready to flower photo.
Before... 

And after... 


I'd need to check but I think there 9 days into 12/12.

There not quite as compact as I'd like but I'm looking to get it finished so I never went through the proper potting up procedure, they were started on the 1st of August.
The fan you see is intended to direct the cool air to an oscillating fan above it, due to other tinkering I've still not got it netted


----------



## DCcan (Sep 4, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> This is a favorite of mine in regards to scenery, I was leaving the river Spey at 3.27am 6 sea trout landed and returned after a night sea trout fishing, i think it's a cracking photo.


What a beautiful valley to fish, mountain chilled water feeding the river.

Are those sea-run brown trout you going for that day?


----------



## Star Dog (Sep 4, 2020)

DCcan said:


> What a beautiful valley to fish, mountain chilled water feeding the river.
> 
> Are those sea-run brown trout you going for that day?


Hi there yes sea run aka sea trout, its a night time venture fishing the hours of darkness.

I spend a week on the Spey every year its the highlight of my fishing calendar


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Sep 4, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> This is a favorite of mine in regards to scenery, I was leaving the river Spey at 3.27am 6 sea trout landed and returned after a night sea trout fishing, i think it's a cracking photo.
> View attachment 4673392
> And a couple of more butterfly's, I'm not any sort of enthusiast I snapp them because of their beauty, a peacock butterfly
> View attachment 4673387
> ...


Gorgeous pics.


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Sep 4, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> Hi there yes sea run aka sea trout, its a night time venture fishing the hours of darkness.
> View attachment 4673682
> I spend a week on the Spey every year its the highlight of my fishing calendar


We have some very good fishing on the Great Lakes, but eating the fish is not recommended, too many toxins, a reminder of our industrial history.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 4, 2020)

Bubbas.dad1 said:


> We have some very good fishing on the Great Lakes, but eating the fish is not recommended, too many toxins, a reminder of our industrial history.


Same, ash fallout from midwest power plants raised mercury levels, dioxins from paper plants, heavy metals from tanning and wool production in the 1820's.
I stay with fish above the industrial fall line to avoid toxins, eat the minimum size ones. I actually avoid trying to catch any bigger ones in those smaller streams, too much stress on them and me.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 4, 2020)

I'm thinking pizza for lunch, that just made me hungrier.
French bread french toast, Canadian bacon, peach and strawberry sauteed in maple liquor and butter for topping.
Definitely the haze for munchies, apparently.

Use Mrs Butterworth syrup and vodka in a pinch, that will do the same thing.


----------



## Star Dog (Sep 4, 2020)

Bubbas.dad1 said:


> We have some very good fishing on the Great Lakes, but eating the fish is not recommended, too many toxins, a reminder of our industrial history.


Our rivers are just starting to clean up after the 100 years of the oil industry, Paraffin Young lived locally it was he that 1st extracted oil from black shale, needless to say the rivers were the dumping ground for the water pumped out of the numerous mines.

Now we have salmon farming decimating the numbers of salmon and sea trout coming back to there river to spawn.
The Scottish/British government doesn't remotely care its all about the ££££, Britain always has been one of the greediest nations on the planet fuck the environment for the right price.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 4, 2020)

DCcan said:


> I'm thinking pizza for lunch, that just made me hungrier.
> French bread french toast, Canadian bacon, peach and strawberry sauteed in maple liquor and butter for topping.
> Definitely the haze for munchies, apparently.
> 
> ...


You my friend definitely knows what's up! Nom, nom, nom


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 4, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> The Scottish/British government doesn't remotely care its all about the ££££, Britain always has been one of the greediest nations on the planet fuck the environment for the right price.


I think the USA is right there with you. This is our latest nightmare - Pebble Mine, because we all know that the proposed largest open pit mine in the world will never spill poisonous billion gallon containment ponds into the worlds largest wild salmon eco-system ~ Right? ~









Stop the Pebble Mine, Save Bristol Bay


One of the earth’s most pristine ecosystems is being threatened by a proposed open-pit mega-mine.




www.nrdc.org


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 4, 2020)

B_the_s said:


> That's corny.


That's horny


----------



## manfredo (Sep 4, 2020)

SCM 831 said:


> Oh god


That's what she said...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 4, 2020)

manfredo said:


> That's what she said...


----------



## manfredo (Sep 4, 2020)

the new Apera came today. Looks like it has been in an Amazon warehouse forever as the cap was dried out. But it calibrated okay so we'll see how it does. I see where I can get the free callpod kit for leaving a review. That's the little station for the calibration solutions and a little cleaning brush. So far so good.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 4, 2020)

Took down my outdoor auto today. I’m almost embarrassed to admit that it’s the largest cola I’ve grown by a lot.



and I’m making some sorry your feelings are so sensitive cookies for a friend. Three ounces of trim and popcorn bud to one pound butter, he won’t remember his name


----------



## Gorillabilly (Sep 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Took down my outdoor auto today. I’m almost embarrassed to admit that it’s the largest cola I’ve grown by a lot.
> 
> View attachment 4674332View attachment 4674333
> 
> ...


Little fox tail but not a horrible b le grow.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 4, 2020)

Gorillabilly said:


> Little fox tail but not a horrible b le grow.


In the PNW, anything that doesn't have mold is great. 
I've been giving my plants silica and recently started spraying southern ag GFF for prevention.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Took down my outdoor auto today. I’m almost embarrassed to admit that it’s the largest cola I’ve grown by a lot.
> 
> View attachment 4674332View attachment 4674333
> 
> ...


You go girl...nice  

Nice work.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Took down my outdoor auto today. I’m almost embarrassed to admit that it’s the largest cola I’ve grown by a lot.
> 
> View attachment 4674332View attachment 4674333
> 
> ...


Might not remember the whole next day!


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Took down my outdoor auto today. I’m almost embarrassed to admit that it’s the largest cola I’ve grown by a lot.
> 
> and I’m making some* sorry your feelings are so sensitive cookies for a friend. *Three ounces of trim and popcorn bud to one pound butter, he won’t remember his name


You seem to have a knack for offending people. My kind of girl. You're a little troublemaker, aren't you?


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Sep 5, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> Our rivers are just starting to clean up after the 100 years of the oil industry, Paraffin Young lived locally it was he that 1st extracted oil from black shale, needless to say the rivers were the dumping ground for the water pumped out of the numerous mines.
> 
> Now we have salmon farming decimating the numbers of salmon and sea trout coming back to there river to spawn.
> The Scottish/British government doesn't remotely care its all about the ££££, Britain always has been one of the greediest nations on the planet fuck the environment for the right price.


When I started working in Detroit, I noticed that I had black snot. I asked my foreman, wtf is this? He said “ don’t worry, it’s no worse than a couple packs a day”. He chain smoked unfiltered Camel cigarettes. A lot of those guys didn’t reach 70 in age.


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Sep 5, 2020)

DCcan said:


> I'm thinking pizza for lunch, that just made me hungrier.
> French bread french toast, Canadian bacon, peach and strawberry sauteed in maple liquor and butter for topping.
> Definitely the haze for munchies, apparently.
> 
> ...


Just sent that pic to my wife.
She won’t let me cook.


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Sep 5, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> You seem to have a knack for offending people. My kind of girl. You're a little troublemaker, aren't you?


Yeah, I saw what you did there.....


----------



## Mohican (Sep 5, 2020)

Auto came out great!!! How does it smell?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 5, 2020)

Costco last night and thin Rib Eyes and tater tots for dinner.
Returned all of the milk bottles early this morning and washed the car. It was a spectacular morning!


----------



## raratt (Sep 5, 2020)

Have I mentioned I hate aphids? They are trying to kill my zucchini plants...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> Have I mentioned I hate aphids? They are trying to kill my zucchini plants...


Aphids totally suck


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> Have I mentioned I hate aphids? They are trying to kill my zucchini plants...


Is it to hot for ladybugs?


----------



## raratt (Sep 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Is it to hot for ladybugs?


They would be OK, but I already sprayed.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 5, 2020)

Did little stuff around the house. Making some bubble hash......margaritas and tacos!


----------



## printer (Sep 5, 2020)

Been trolling a bunch of Trump supporters. Yeah I know, I should be ashamed of myself.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 5, 2020)

Helped my wife fix a flat and my bacon is gone when I come back. 2 strips where there should be 12.
My son is visiting this weekend, said thanks for the bacon, that was good bacon and went back to bed.
I'm hiding the beer in a 5 gal bucket right now.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Did little stuff around the house. Making some bubble hash......margaritas and tacos!


All 3 of those sound awesome!!

I think I am gonna throw some strip steaks on the grill, with some baked beans and a garden salad....but now I wanna a taco!! Sooo stoned, all day.

Called on a used car but apparently the salesperson is too lazy to send photos...a '18 Toyota Avalon. I love the new ones with the quilted leather seats & door panels and a huge navigation screen...but don't really want to spend 40k on a car, that'll be worth 20k in 2 years, especially since no one is going anywhere!


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 5, 2020)

Bubbas.dad1 said:


> When I started working in Detroit, I noticed that I had black snot. I asked my foreman, wtf is this? He said “ don’t worry, it’s no worse than a couple packs a day”. He chain smoked unfiltered Camel cigarettes. A lot of those guys didn’t reach 70 in age.


I guess it all depends on the person. I had a next door neighbor in his mid-90's and he smoked
3 packs of camel non filters per day and then when he died it was from natural causes. Go figure.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 5, 2020)

I took just a regular looking zombie and turned him into something special. Burning off his nose was simply exhilarating ! burning a hole in his head was mind blowingly delightful . Painting him was challenging, surprising and also very rewarding.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 5, 2020)

Tmo will be hotter


----------



## DCcan (Sep 5, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Tmo will be hotter


They have to get rid of "Feels Like" temperatures once it get to a hundred...salt in the wound.

I made taco sauce and don't have tacos...maybe tomorrow.
Fresh cayennes, garlic, salt, smoked paprika, rice vinegar, citrus, bit of corn starch to thicken. 

I also found a picture on my phone I'm glad I took. I did see this thing, wasn't part of my nightmare.
Wasn't sure I actually saw it when I thought about it today.


----------



## raratt (Sep 5, 2020)

I don't think we'll hit 110 today, 105 or 6 is more like it. Tomorrow we'e screwed.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4675130
> 
> I don't think we'll hit 110 today, 105 or 6 is more like it. Tomorrow we'e screwed.


I feel for you, it’s been a long hot summer. I didn’t go outside at all today (Besides burning some holes in the zombie head)because I am completely burnt out With the heat Keep black out curtains up and lights out . Peeking at the weather for next week it’s shocking! There is hope!!! So happy!!!!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 5, 2020)

Two parking strips down one to go.


----------



## SCM 831 (Sep 5, 2020)

Just watched the ufc fights, the reem is a beast!!! If anyone wants the livestream site DM me I got you


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 5, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Aphids totally suck


Except pine aphids there latin name makes me giggle *Pineus* Pinifoliae


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 5, 2020)

I want to go to the States just so I can go up to someone with pine aphids on their tree and say "looks like you've got a Pineus problem".


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 6, 2020)

Setting up another tent doing coco, drain to waste. I've been playing around with different idea that are cheap lol. This one seems to work needs to be modified and tidied up a bit but it's basically it's just roof sheets that the plants will sit on well off it by an inch (airflow) the sheets will have slight fall. at the end of the sheet is a bit of pvc pipe thats cut in half longways like an open drain also with slight fall which just runs outside. So basically runoff goes down the sheets and into the pvc and out of the tent. This photo was a bit of a test to see if it works.

new timer


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 6, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Setting up another tent doing coco, drain to waste. I've been playing around with different idea that are cheap lol. This one seems to work needs to be modified and tidied up a bit but it's basically it's just roof sheets that the plants will sit on well off it by an inch (airflow) the sheets will have slight fall. at the end of the sheet is a bit of pvc pipe thats cut in half longways like an open drain also with slight fall which just runs outside. So basically runoff goes down the sheets and into the pvc and out of the tent. This photo was a bit of a test to see if it works.
> View attachment 4675378
> new timer
> View attachment 4675377



Those ladies don't look happy. You're going to have to sweet talk them for awhile...


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 6, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Those ladies don't look happy. You're going to have to sweet talk them for awhile...


They were a bit rich in N and they were squaished into a box for like 2 hours while I drove to the spot and set shit up. I should of got them out when I got there, they didnt look real happy about been squeezed in there. I never complained about a tight box though.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 6, 2020)

Give them a beverage and tell them they are pretty, that usually perks them up.


----------



## sunni (Sep 6, 2020)

printer said:


> Been trolling a bunch of Trump supporters. Yeah I know, I should be ashamed of myself.


politics stays in politics mate.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 6, 2020)

I was picking up some deck boards at lowes yesterday and this was in the entrance! 

Two things:

When did Lowes start selling toilet paper?
WTF is butt crumble???


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 6, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I was picking up some deck boards at lowes yesterday and this was in the entrance!
> View attachment 4675550
> Two things:
> 
> ...


LOL ever bend a chick over and see a tenny tiny bit of tp left on the freckle area. 
Butt crumble


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Sep 6, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I was picking up some deck boards at lowes yesterday and this was in the entrance!
> View attachment 4675550
> Two things:
> 
> ...


I haven’t been to Lowe’s lately, but I went to Home Depot and I was surprised at the cost of lumber. A 2x4 stud, costing $6 ? Last year, early this year, I bought a bunch for $2. This is going to up the price of construction a lot. I know of guys who bid jobs by multiple of matieral cost.

I don’t want to know what but crumble is.....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 6, 2020)

Bubbas.dad1 said:


> I haven’t been to Lowe’s lately, but I went to Home Depot and I was surprised at the cost of lumber. A 2x4 stud, costing $6 ? Last year, early this year, I bought a bunch for $2. This is going to up the price of construction a lot. I know of guys who bid jobs by multiple of matieral cost.
> 
> I don’t want to know what but crumble is.....


I was looking for cedar deck boards and ended up with six that are horrible, but at least they don't have cracks. (or butt crumble)
It's the last of the leftovers. 
Home Depot was completely out of stock. 

Not sure if everyone is doing decks right now or it's because most of our lumber comes from Canada and the border is mostly closed.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 6, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I was picking up some deck boards at lowes yesterday and this was in the entrance!
> View attachment 4675550
> Two things:
> 
> ...


I ass,ume butt crumbles equate to ass joints.

Ass Joint

Bath tissue remnants deposited on and around Toilet rim. In extreme cases ass joints have been known to migrate to surrounding floor. Ass joints are created when inferior bath tissues are used on "rough" (many cases hairy) Anuses. The end result is a rolled tissue joint thats 420 for your 6:30.

I had no choice but to use the filthy public bathroom stall that was littered with Ass joints.

SH420


----------



## SCM 831 (Sep 6, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I ass,ume butt crumbles equate to ass joints.
> 
> Ass Joint
> 
> ...


I Bill Guerin-tee that she’s got butt crumbles


----------



## Bareback (Sep 6, 2020)

this boy wants to be just like his Pa
I asked him how big of a lie he was going to tell.


----------



## raratt (Sep 6, 2020)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 4675724
> this boy wants to be just like his PaView attachment 4675730
> I asked him how big of a lie he was going to tell.


When my grandkids were little I would take a tape measure and hold out a couple of feet of it with my finger under it then ask them to touch the end with their nose. They looked at me crazy for a minute but went ahead and did it. When they did I would let the tape snap back into the tape holder and they would laugh and want to do it again.


----------



## raratt (Sep 6, 2020)

Fixed my backyard gate, lag screws just don't hold in redwood. I found a piece of all thread about 4" long and drilled through the 4X4 and hinge at the top and put it in there. No more stripping out the wood and gate drooping.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> Fixed my backyard gate, lag screws just don't hold in redwood. I found a piece of all thread about 4" long and drilled through the 4X4 and hinge at the top and put it in there. No more stripping out the wood and gate drooping.


Fender washers ftw


----------



## manfredo (Sep 6, 2020)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 4675724
> this boy wants to be just like his PaView attachment 4675730
> I asked him how big of a lie he was going to tell.


Cute!! Beautiful home too!! All the things I love...Oak hardwood floors, 6 panel doors, vaulted ceiling, and a sweet paint job!! And a lot more I'm sure!


----------



## raratt (Sep 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Fender washers ftw


I don't think the washers I have will pull through.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 6, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Cute!! Beautiful home too!! All the things I love...Oak hardwood floors, 6 panel doors, vaulted ceiling, and a sweet paint job!! And a lot more I'm sure!


Ikr! What a little sweetie


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> I don't think the washers I have will pull through.


I gotta say ... with your professional background I expect an effective solution. I am not disappoint.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 6, 2020)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 4675724
> this boy wants to be just like his PaView attachment 4675730
> I asked him how big of a lie he was going to tell.


Kids are awesome! I found little leather tool belts on Amazon a few months back for ours. Little shadows


----------



## raratt (Sep 6, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Kids are awesome! I found little leather tool belts on Amazon a few months back for ours. Little shadows


I bought my grandson his own tool kit, I think he slept with it for a few months.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 6, 2020)

And just like that, she was never asked back to the church’s knitting circle again


----------



## manfredo (Sep 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> And just like that, she was never asked back to the church’s knitting circle again
> View attachment 4675876


That's the hardest I laughed all week....


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> And just like that, she was never asked back to the church’s knitting circle again
> View attachment 4675876


Panis


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 6, 2020)

manfredo said:


> hardest


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> And just like that, she was never asked back to the church’s knitting circle again
> View attachment 4675876


But I bet she sold out!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> And just like that, she was never asked back to the church’s knitting circle again
> View attachment 4675876


Three long hard days but that fucker got back up.......


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 6, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Except pine aphids there latin name makes me giggle *Pineus* Pinifoliae


The Pineus aphids massively blow


----------



## printer (Sep 6, 2020)

sunni said:


> politics stays in politics mate.


Sorry. Did not think it was something that will go anywhere or get a reply as I didn't really mention an issue. It was just how I wasted my time that day. Should have done something useful. Won't make the mistake posting anything here again.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 6, 2020)

printer said:


> Sorry. Did not think it was something that will go anywhere or get a reply as I didn't really mention an issue. It was just how I wasted my time that day. Should have done something useful. Won't make the mistake posting anything here again.


It's all good, just keep politics in politics...and your good..


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 6, 2020)

printer said:


> Won't make the mistake posting anything here again.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 6, 2020)

Bubbas.dad1 said:


> I haven’t been to Lowe’s lately, but I went to Home Depot and I was surprised at the cost of lumber. A 2x4 stud, costing $6 ? Last year, early this year, I bought a bunch for $2. This is going to up the price of construction a lot. I know of guys who bid jobs by multiple of matieral cost.
> 
> I don’t want to know what but crumble is.....


Yup. Try building a house right now


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 6, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Tmo will be hotter
> View attachment 4675124


Damn dude! I didn’t think it ever got that hot there. Crazy shit man.
My Dad texted my yesterday that it was 114 in Fontana. Asked me how hot it was here it was only 102  prob because of all the smoke. Didn’t hit the forecasted high today either, at least where i’m at it didn’t, because all the smoke.


----------



## raratt (Sep 6, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Damn dude! I didn’t think it ever got that hot there. Crazy shit man.
> My Dad texted my yesterday that it was 114 in Fontana. Asked me how hot it was here it was only 102  prob because of all the smoke. Didn’t hit the forecasted high today either, at least where i’m at it didn’t, because all the smoke.


I've seen it 118-120 up in Red Bluff and Redding before.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> I've seen it 118-120 up in Red Bluff and Redding before.


Yeah, fuck redding man lol.

my buddy/trimmer lives in red bluff. Always way hotter there and when he calls me and bitches about it I always tell him it could be worse bro. You could live up the street in redding lmao!

I need to get my broken ass up to the gravel bar here soon. Jellys Ferry rd. Bellow Battlecreek on the sac. We usually do good out there for the salmon. Its not so bad standing out in the water


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 6, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Damn dude! I didn’t think it ever got that hot there. Crazy shit man.
> My Dad texted my yesterday that it was 114 in Fontana. Asked me how hot it was here it was only 102  prob because of all the smoke. Didn’t hit the forecasted high today either, at least where i’m at it didn’t, because all the smoke.


Didn't get as hot as yesterday, topped out at 111


----------



## printer (Sep 6, 2020)

I have no idea what I could do in those temperatures. Right now if I get above 76 F my skin starts to burn. Crossing my arms on my chest and in five minutes it starts to burn. 110 F and my whole body would be on fire. Thankfully for AC and it only gets to a bit over 100 F here.


----------



## B_the_s (Sep 6, 2020)

Got about 400 sqft of brush cleared away from my back fence. We had a drink and ate lunch on a patio with a nice view. Swam in the pool. Now were having a smoje under the stars on the back deck. I hope everyone feels as blessed.


----------



## raratt (Sep 6, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Didn't get as hot as yesterday, topped out at 111
> View attachment 4676118


We ONLY hit 108...lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> We ONLY hit 108...lol.


91 and I got a Storm moving in....


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 6, 2020)

Need the smoker under the car port. Finished a air cleaner and fuel treatment on my trailblazer. Took the wife shopping and I slide in the feed store got a new water hose and sprayer. Washed the porch off. The went to my mom's and ran around on a riding mower for a bit with.a couple of cold beers..had a little space tomatoe.....got soil mixed for a tra
Working on this for a good portion 


Debating on the smoker or finishing on the gas grill?


----------



## raratt (Sep 6, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Need the smoker under the car port. Finished a air cleaner and fuel treatment on my trailblazer. Took the wife shopping and I slide in the feed store got a new water hose and sprayer. Washed the porch off. The went to my mom's and ran around on a riding mower for a bit with.a couple of cold beers..had a little space tomatoe.....got soil mixed for a tra
> Working on this for a good portion
> View attachment 4676162
> 
> Debating on the smoker or finishing on the gas grill?


Depends on how much time you have, gas is quick, smoker not so much.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> Depends on how much time you have, gas is quick, smoker not so much.


True....but a good long smoke increases the yum factor, may have to sacrifice that this time


----------



## B_the_s (Sep 6, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> True....but a good long smoke increases the yum factor, may have to sacrifice that this time


always cook with live fire when you can.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 6, 2020)

B_the_s said:


> always cook with live fire when you can.


I know got a fire pit with a grate with handle, with the rains, makes things a little different. So adjust when I need too. 

You know I have a large cast iron pan that needs seasoning......


----------



## raratt (Sep 6, 2020)

Had to order a new wireless mouse and keyboard for my laptop. The wheel on my mouse is done, might be because of the 200 times I dropped it on the floor...


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 6, 2020)

Sweet. Got the step daughter coming out with kiddos. 

Think ham and eggs tomorrow when I wake...hmm


----------



## SCM 831 (Sep 6, 2020)

SCM 831 said:


> I Bill Guerin-tee that she’s got butt crumbles


If you get this, you’re a real sharks fan


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 6, 2020)

SCM 831 said:


> If you get this, you’re a real sharks fan


@SCM first jobsite I ever worked on was the Arena. It had just been completed but we came back and fixed a couple fuck ups.
I take it from your name you’re from the santa Cruz mountains? Originally from Ben Lomand here. Fucking crazy about that fire down there. Sucks man.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 6, 2020)

SCM 831 said:


> If you get this, you’re a real sharks fan


Wtf?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 6, 2020)

Guess I didn't


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> We ONLY hit 108...lol.


check this, right now lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 6, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> check this, right now lol
> View attachment 4676279


Holycrap...I feel for ya..


----------



## SCM 831 (Sep 6, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> @SCM first jobsite I ever worked on was the Arena. It had just been completed but we came back and fixed a couple fuck ups.
> I take it from your name you’re from the santa Cruz mountains? Originally from Ben Lomand here. Fucking crazy about that fire down there. Sucks man.


Yes sir I’m up on summit rd, so fucked up all those ppl losing their houses...
Small world


----------



## raratt (Sep 6, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> check this, right now lol
> View attachment 4676279


87 here.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 6, 2020)

SCM 831 said:


> Yes sir I’m up on summit rd, so fucked up all those ppl losing their houses...
> Small world


Fires are fucked bro.
I lost my shit in the Camp Fire a couple years ago.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Sep 6, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Yes, the grass is always greener… Literally lol. I just paid $100 for a 1/4oz. I haven't paid for weed since 2008 lol. And I haven't looked at it yet but can guess what I use to grow is at least comparable.


----------



## Angelika Cren (Sep 6, 2020)

I woke up early today to hit the gym.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 6, 2020)

Hard wired my first high bay led shop light for my father in-law today, followed by dinner with our neighbor. Now a little tower of 6 and a huge ass bowl of apple pie and ice cream. My kind of weekend.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 7, 2020)

Angelika Cren said:


> I woke up early today to hit the gym.


At 1:26AM?

So what did you do at 2:30?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 7, 2020)

Any body hungry?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 7, 2020)

Having breakfast


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Sep 7, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> At 1:26AM?
> View attachment 4676312
> So what did you do at 2:30?


First rule of fight club.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 7, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Having breakfast View attachment 4676396


Little tinture with my coffee this morning. Have a great day!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> You seem to have a knack for offending people. My kind of girl. You're a little troublemaker, aren't you?


I’m not trying. I don’t know if it’s from being cooped up, but everyone seems hyper sensitive lately.



DarkWeb said:


> Might not remember the whole next day!


I gave him a dozen and still have over thirty theft in the freezer. I ate half a cookie at 7pm on Saturday and was out for the night by 9:30. Three ounces is too much!



I got my scrog net up today. Surprisingly it all lined up nicely.


----------



## printer (Sep 7, 2020)

Cut down a White Widow and put it in with it's two sisters that were a few days farther along than this plant. Read the news. A little chiller today but should be good for a bike ride. 52 F for a high.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 7, 2020)

Your scrog and grow room look so great...My scrog is...an embarrassment, lol, but it works. I been playing the super-cropping game and it's 80% full already, which is good, then I can't see how ugly it is! I gave them what will probably be their last dose of Regalia / Venerate last night.

It's a beautiful day here...about 78F for a high, breezy, and gonna try and get a bike ride in myself.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 7, 2020)

And yes, everyone is getting REALLY touchy these days...I think it is the pandemic, and politics...I think I may not have any friends left by the time this is over.

And it seems all my friends from outside NY think our governor is a total asshat for not allowing certain states to come here, so they come just to spite him...That "don't tell me I can't come there" attitude. Like WTF, really?? And it's mostly the younger ones, but not entirely. My f***ing 84 y.o. dad with c.o.p.d. called me drunk from a bar last night, suggesting I have a cookout for him today because he is "so bored". Yeah, I'll get right on that!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Your scrog and grow room look so great...My scrog is...an embarrassment, lol, but it works. I been playing the super-cropping game and it's 80% full already, which is good, then I can't see how ugly it is! I gave them what will probably be their last dose of Regalia / Venerate last night.
> 
> It's a beautiful day here...about 78F for a high, breezy, and gonna try and get a bike ride in myself.


Thanks... as long as it holds the plant down it’s a success. I totally regret using this material and wouldn’t recommend. I went back and dremeled out each hole and it still snagged and frayed the line. If there was a way to add eyelets it would work much better.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m not trying. I don’t know if it’s from being cooped up, but everyone seems hyper sensitive lately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That really looks great! So clean!


----------



## raratt (Sep 7, 2020)

I made breakfast and refilled the beer shelf.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Sep 7, 2020)

Enjoying week at the lake with my wife for our 31st anniversary. Smoked some Cold creek kush and made coffee. Did some shore fishing and pulled engine out of Jetski, changed bendix and will be putting back in tomorrow. Made pork roast green/yellow beans and rice on BBQ and set up screen for outdoor concert tonight. Gonna play the Eagles Hotel California concert with some White Widow and Northern Lights. Well along with a bottle of Irish Whiskey,. Gonna be a great night.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 7, 2020)

Dealing with a high wind red flag warning today. Smoke from the California fires has finally reached the Willamette valley.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 7, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Dealing with a high wind red flag warning today. Smoke from the California fires has finally reached the Willamette valley.




my phone camera turns the red sun into something sci-fi menacing.


----------



## raratt (Sep 7, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Dealing with a high wind red flag warning today. Smoke from the California fires has finally reached the Willamette valley.


You guys have some fires up there also, the smoke is being blown southward from them. Edit: https://projects.oregonlive.com/wildfires/map#6/44.190/-120.700


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 7, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4677150
> 
> my phone camera turns the red sun into something sci-fi menacing.


My led lady has gone back to her roots hanging out under my HLG 260 3000k in the garage. My hoop house with 4 5 gallon buckets filled with water was trying to lift off the ground. Plastic is now safely stored away. This shit sucks!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> You guys have some fires up there also, the smoke is being blown southward from them. Edit: https://projects.oregonlive.com/wildfires/map#6/44.190/-120.700


Yeah Mt Hood has a fire going plus at least 2 others in the Jefferson wilderness area.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 7, 2020)

Stocked up on some supplies for the important stuff. Brought a 44 gal drum to use as ares for the drain to waste cant be bothered with anything smalller


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 7, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4676331
> Any body hungry? View attachment 4676331


I just had to make sandwiches today....  save the bone for some beans later.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 7, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4677150
> 
> my phone camera turns the red sun into something sci-fi menacing.


Honestly kinda cool...


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 7, 2020)

Nothing like a fat burrito on a crazy night.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 7, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> My led lady has gone back to her roots hanging out under my HLG 260 3000k in the garage. My hoop house with 4 5 gallon buckets filled with water was trying to lift off the ground. Plastic is now safely stored away. This shit sucks!
> 
> View attachment 4677251


That scooter is gangster


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 7, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> That scooter is gangster


That's my ladies. It's so bright I'm afraid to ride it.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 7, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> That's my ladies. It's so bright I'm afraid to ride it.


I had one when I was like 18 it was a banger cost $500 I just moved and needed wheels. I could lift the front wheel up by shifting my body weight to the back of it and could hold it for ages lol so fun


----------



## budman410 (Sep 7, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Yeah I really don't like or trust ozone...I bought the machine in my desperate attempt to rid pm without knowing how dangerous it really is. Don't think I'll use it here in my house ever again...I hope.
> 
> Sitting here with the TENS unit just jamming on my spine. I forgot how much this helps...I had loaned it out and got it back tonight...with dead corroding batteries in it! What are friends for?!


Which ozone you get I’ll buy it from you


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 7, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> I had one when I was like 18 it was a banger cost $500 I just moved and needed wheels. I could lift the front wheel up by shifting my body weight to the back of it and could hold it for ages lol so fun


Yeah we have two. Lx 150 vespa's their good for about 70 mph but pur along a 55 really nicely. Not much for stunt riding but I've taken some knee dragging corners on mine.


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 7, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Yeah we have two. Lx 150 vespa's their good for about 70 mph but pur along a 55 really nicely. Not much for stunt riding but I've taken some knee dragging corners on mine.


Mine was some Honda thing cant remember the brand but topped out at like 45 mph and wasn't allowed on freeways lol. I did make a kick as surf board holder dodgy in the wind lol and could take a mate and two boards down. I gave that thing death couldn't kill it, it nearly killed me though a few times lol


----------



## Star Dog (Sep 8, 2020)

My dehumidifier filled up to max last night just before the light come on it was neat but never cooled below 19c/66f , it gathered almost 2ltr over a 12hrs period so I got some hosing and diverted the water so it's now running into an old 5ltr/gallon nutrient container.

The dehumidifier is installed it doubles as a heater its only 150w and I can maintain 48/52%
20/26c/77/78f over 24 hrs, its a bit cheaper and easier than heaters and humidistats, I've got my ventilation ticking over with the dehum running constant at light out, heat, humidity, oscillating fans x2 and ventilation is only 180w that is a accomplishments  I think, I just hope it stays that way, were going into autumn so I'm anticipating a bit tinkering.

I rigged the timer to feed 4x during the light cycle like a right tit I had the timer on random, it emptied my tank but luckily my trays can hold the tank volume, flood averted


----------



## manfredo (Sep 8, 2020)

budman410 said:


> Which ozone you get I’ll buy it from you





https://www.amazon.com/Enerzen-Commercial-Industrial-Deodorizer-Sterilizer/dp/B00JAP7388



This is the one I got, but I bought it direct from the distributor a little cheaper. It works well. I don't want to sell it though...I have rentals and will use it there in stinky apartments....Tried it this summer and it definitely helped quite a lot!


----------



## manfredo (Sep 8, 2020)

I had a first last night...Just getting ready for bed and the power goes out...all of it! My girls are on the night schedule, and I have 8 in an aero setup, and they are somewhat young....the roots haven't made it to the reservoir yet. I checked and they said the power would be out til 5 am, so I drug out my Honda generator and a long cord and plugged in my chiller and pumps for the aero system, and went to bed...No lights, but at least they survived and I woke up at 4:30 am to power back on. Crisis diverted! 

Hoping they get the fires out and power back on for everyone in CA. real soon...Now that has got to be some scary shit!!


----------



## Star Dog (Sep 8, 2020)

I sincerely hope the fires are brought under control with minimal damage to life and property, it must be horrendous living in that area, what a terrible situation. 

Personally i'd be fkd if the electric went out, within 15/20 seconds of the light going off the smell drops out of the tent vents, the neighbours would smell within the hour without ventilation. 
In the past I've used 1 way vents made with with plastic sheet, when there's air pressure it lifts but when the fan goes off they hang down sealing the vent  
But I don't require them now so it would be stinking and the lousy feckers have already reported me some years ago, a chap I grew up with... Wanker.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 8, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> I sincerely hope the fires are brought under control with minimal damage to life and property, it must be horrendous living in that area, what a terrible situation.
> 
> Personally i'd be fkd if the electric went out, within 15/20 seconds of the light going off the smell drops out of the tent vents, the neighbours would smell within the hour without ventilation.
> In the past I've used 1 way vents made with with plastic sheet, when there's air pressure it lifts but when the fan goes off they hang down sealing the vent
> But I don't require them now so it would be stinking and the lousy feckers have already reported me some years ago, a chap I grew up with... Wanker.


F’ing wanker.


----------



## Star Dog (Sep 8, 2020)

The police left a few odds and ends I don't think they could fit it in the van sorry vans lol, one of the items is a light mover I'm going to get that installed over the next couple of days, it all count thumbs


----------



## DCcan (Sep 8, 2020)

Went back by the wooden water pipe, just had to get a closer look. Just surreal.
Not leaking half as much today, less pressure. 
That looks like something from a sci-fi movie going under the road. Pretty sure I ran back to the car from there.

Finished up with a stroll and a smoke at Snow Pond, played hookey from work for a while.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 8, 2020)

It looks a lot like an old wooden grain silo...like exactly, except it's horizontal instead of vertical. I helped take one down as a teenager, and we salvaged all the 5/4" tongue and groove lumber out of it, and re-used it as roof decking. 

That looks like a great spot to play hookey!!


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 8, 2020)

T


DCcan said:


> Went back by the wooden water pipe, just had to get a closer look. Just surreal.
> Not leaking half as much today, less pressure.
> That looks like something from a sci-fi movie going under the road. Pretty sure I ran back to the car from there.
> 
> ...


There probably going to replace a water pipeline here that's 351 miles long. Big job








Iconic pipeline tipped to be replaced, ending a century of history


Legendary engineer CY O'Connor once dreamed of a scheme to supply fresh water from WA's coast to the dry interior, but it could soon be replaced.




www.abc.net.au


----------



## doublejj (Sep 8, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> T
> 
> 
> There probably going to replace a water pipeline here that 351 miles long. Big job
> ...


a section of the south end of the "Pacific Crest Trail", a hiking trail that stretches from border to border, Mexico to Canada, runs along the LA aqueduct. They hike right on top of it...


----------



## Star Dog (Sep 9, 2020)

That pipeline puts me in mind of...


I ofter look at these engineering pieces and think of how clever humans are, I don't necessarily mean the bridge itself more along the lines of putting probes into space sling shoting around the planets sending back data from millions of miles away, satatalite communications, genetic engineering etc etc.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 9, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> There probably going to replace a water pipeline here that 351 miles long. Big job


10 km a year for 50 years, really big project. You could retire twice.

LA aquaduct was built with rolled boilerplate, very steampunk.
Looks like another scifi movie set.
Pretty sure they hired Paul Bunyan to built the wooden one.


----------



## Star Dog (Sep 9, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Went back by the wooden water pipe, just had to get a closer look. Just surreal.
> Not leaking half as much today, less pressure.
> That looks like something from a sci-fi movie going under the road. Pretty sure I ran back to the car from there.
> 
> ...


That's clever, I've seen a wooden road in the USA (on TV) but a wooden pipe takes a bit of a doing, do you have photos of it under pressure/leaking?

Does it have a name I can google?

Cheers SD


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 9, 2020)

Holy fucking shit man. What did I do as a kid to deserve this?
Evacuation warning now. Evacuation orders everywhere nearby. Only a matter of time. It’s glowing like a mofo. Good thing the wind finally died down though but it big.

unfuckingbelievable what is going on with fire.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 9, 2020)

Anyone who still cant comprehend that climate change is real needs a fucking kick to the head. I volunteer to be the one to do that.

people need to stand up and force ALL of our politicians to actually do something about it.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 9, 2020)

__





2022 Fire Season Outlook







www.fire.ca.gov





It looks unbelievable! Stay safe everyone..Praying for RAIN for you all!!!!


----------



## sunni (Sep 9, 2020)

working on rollitup
Lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 9, 2020)

sunni said:


> View attachment 4678596
> working on rollitup
> Lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2020)

damn cali and Oregon...

wish I could send the rain we are getting to you guys and gals...

spent the morning in Sequin helping a friend tie up some horses he had because of possible flooding issue...


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2020)

sunni said:


> View attachment 4678596
> working on rollitup
> Lol


digging the glasses chica...


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2020)

they better treat it worthy of a remake........


----------



## DCcan (Sep 9, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> That's clever, I've seen a wooden road in the USA (on TV) but a wooden pipe takes a bit of a doing, do you have photos of it under pressure/leaking?
> 
> Does it have a name I can google?
> 
> Cheers SD


Messalonskee Stream pipeline, not much pressure in that one. Not many pictures, no one wants to get near it probably.
Still melting out from winter in that one.


----------



## sunni (Sep 9, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> digging the glasses chica...


they block blue light hahah im online way tooo much


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2020)

sunni said:


> they block blue light hahah im online way tooo much


ha ha....we something in common now, that the reason why I wear them too.......

now more cause of my age......losing my eyesight close up.......

you look good in them....


----------



## budman410 (Sep 9, 2020)

manfredo said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Enerzen-Commercial-Industrial-Deodorizer-Sterilizer/dp/B00JAP7388
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one I got, but I bought it direct from the distributor a little cheaper. It works well. I don't want to sell it though...I have rentals and will use it there in stinky apartments....Tried it this summer and it definitely helped quite a lot!


That was another use I wanted it for, I’m buying a house and want a “clean” start lol. Did it have a hose to it


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 9, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> digging the glasses chica...


Glasses!?
Look at those beautiful eyes! 
[email protected] do the glasses help you sleep better?


----------



## raratt (Sep 9, 2020)

Supercropped and watered the girls this morning, that's about it.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2020)

sunni said:


> they block blue light hahah im online way tooo much


Gunnars, they are cute? I need a new pair.


----------



## sunni (Sep 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Gunnars, they are cute? I need a new pair.


nah I ain’t fancy just a cheap pair from urban outfitters


----------



## manfredo (Sep 9, 2020)

budman410 said:


> That was another use I wanted it for, I’m buying a house and want a “clean” start lol. Did it have a hose to it


No hose, just the machine. It's a fairly large one and did work well. I'd set it for 1 hour and turn it on when I left the apartment I was cleaning for the day, and moved it from room to room. It did get rid of that gym locker room odor in what was 2 guys bedrooms. I don't think they did a lot of laundry,and they definitely spilled a lot of drinks, lol.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 9, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Messalonskee Stream pipeline, not much pressure in that one. Not many pictures, no one wants to get near it probably.
> Still melting out from winter in that one.


Thing is wicked long....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 9, 2020)

We have those things around here from the war - but mostly for drainage and maybe about 12" ID.
Built the same though.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 9, 2020)

I got stuff together in case we have to evacuate Napsalot manor due to the fires currently raging in my shire


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 9, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I got stuff together in case we have to evacuate Napsalot manor due to the fires currently raging in my shire


Get the hell out of there...be safe....js


----------



## Angelika Cren (Sep 10, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> At 1:26AM?
> View attachment 4676312
> So what did you do at 2:30?


Home Workout


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 10, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I got stuff together in case we have to evacuate Napsalot manor due to the fires currently raging in my shire


Good luck up there man.
my shits been packed for 24hrs now. Hopefully they got some good news for us this morning and lift the evac warning. It’s not glowing super close like it was this time yesterday. Wind died down bigtime.

my daughter is in active labor an hour away. Gonna be complicated leaving my property to go see new baby if still under a warning. With the dogs and everything. Shit, i even have my tractor loaded onto my dump trailer and my cargo trailer packed. It gets complicated because of the dogs but also if I take off and shit goes down, I won’t be able to come back in and grab the trailer with tractor. My budy will be able to take off with the dogs and the cargo trailer though at least.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 10, 2020)

I can’t get a homeowners policy until the house is built. And by homeowners policy it will be through the state as no private insurers will issue new policies around here.
So I have a construction policy. It’s alright i guess. For the buildings. But doesn’t cover personal content so gotta take what I can take imo. My 5th wheel trailer is insured so no worries there.
My boats, that got all fucked up from the camp fire but survived, are at a boat storage facility where the fire is dangerously close to burning, if it hasn’t already.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 10, 2020)

I was just watching the news regarding the fires...Just unbelievable!! It looks like the end of the world. People have got to really be freaking out with everything else going on. Be safe everyone!!

I worked my ass off yesterday....removed my woodstove, that has got to be close to 400 pounds, removed the chimney liner and cleaned it, and mixed up another large batch of super soil. Then fell asleep on the sofa til 5:30 am...ugh!

Next up, run the new gas line for the new fireplace insert...But not today. Today is rest the back day!! Maybe cut the lawn!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 10, 2020)

It's like the sun was replaced by a giant high pressure sodium bulb this morning. To all the folks affected by the fires please be safe. Stuff can be replaced lives cannot.


----------



## raratt (Sep 10, 2020)

My new mouse and keyboard arrived. Going to take awhile to get used to the mouse, it is much smaller than my old one. It is nice having a scroll wheel that doesn't jump around when I try to use it.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2020)

Here it is burple LED light. The plants are covered with ash.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 10, 2020)

You guys can officially call me grandpa Aeroknow


----------



## doublejj (Sep 10, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> You guys can officially call me grandpa Aeroknow
> View attachment 4679875


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 10, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> You guys can officially call me grandpa Aeroknow
> View attachment 4679875


Congratulations. Ray of sunshine on a otherwise crummy day!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> You guys can officially call me grandpa Aeroknow
> View attachment 4679875


Congrats Grandpa!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 10, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> You guys can officially call me grandpa Aeroknow
> View attachment 4679875


hello grandpa...lol

I got 5 grandchildren........

i'll have a few beers and a few space tomatoes for your new addition


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> You guys can officially call me grandpa Aeroknow
> View attachment 4679875


Awesome man! I mean grandpa


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2020)

Some little things around here......then I was a teacher....lol now tequila and hot wheels


----------



## raratt (Sep 10, 2020)

Wife's new laptop showed up today so her IT guy needs to get to work and get it hooked up to wifi, download Chrome and Norton, transfer bookmarks, then let her have at it. BLT's for dinner and FOOTBALL! Don't care about the teams but it will be a good distraction.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 10, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I can’t get a homeowners policy until the house is built. And by homeowners policy it will be through the state as no private insurers will issue new policies around here.
> So I have a construction policy. It’s alright i guess. For the buildings. But doesn’t cover personal content so gotta take what I can take imo. My 5th wheel trailer is insured so no worries there.
> My boats, that got all fucked up from the camp fire but survived, are at a boat storage facility where the fire is dangerously close to burning, if it hasn’t already.


Hey Bro, Ive got a dually sitttin in the driveway. Let me know if I can help.

Oh, Congratulations Gandpa!


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 10, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Hey Bro, Ive got a dually sitttin in the driveway. Let me know if I can help.
> 
> Oh, Congratulations Gandpa!


As always you guys are awesome!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> You guys can officially call me grandpa Aeroknow
> View attachment 4679875


Congrats grandpa ;D


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2020)

Happy Birthday Grandpa!


----------



## Bareback (Sep 10, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> You guys can officially call me grandpa Aeroknow
> View attachment 4679875


Welcome to the club...... Congratulations!


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 10, 2020)

Setting up my dtw sog grow. I'm pissing the fnd off it takes up 2 much room so I'll run this grow out and then go drain to waste.


No more water sitting around, gravity drain's that shit

This is how much height I will gain. Notice the complex bucket and timber stand on the fnd! Also if any of you cunts nark to my daughter about me stealing her pipe cleaners from her craft set for my plants, we are not friends anymore


----------



## xtsho (Sep 10, 2020)

I didn't get much of anything done. I have a bunch of yard work to do but I didn't want to be outside all day breathing in the smoke so I stayed inside and did some long overdue organizing in my man cave/office.

But smokey air is nothing compared to what those in the fire zones are going through worrying about their property and possessions.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 10, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I didn't get much of anything done. I have a bunch of yard work to do but I didn't want to be outside all day breathing in the smoke so I stayed inside and did some long overdue organizing in my man cave/office.
> 
> But smokey air is nothing compared to what those in the fire zones are going through worrying about their property and possessions.


So bad out there. Hanging like fog


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 10, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> So bad out there. Hanging like fog


lol...and I impulsively took a 14.4 mile hike&bike ride with 2000 feet of elevation gain....


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 10, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> lol...and I impulsively took a 14.4 mile hike&bike ride with 2000 feet of elevation gain....


Hope you had a good n95 mask.


----------



## Caliverner (Sep 11, 2020)

doublejj said:


> relocated a 40ft shipping container with a tractor today. Damn those things are big. First we moved it out from where it was.
> View attachment 4664027
> 
> View attachment 4664028
> ...


Those are some monster plants


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 11, 2020)

Day four of broken internet.  I'm gonna stab the next person that asks me to reboot my router.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Day four of broken internet.  I'm gonna stab the next person that asks me to reboot my router.
> 
> View attachment 4680512


Is your computer plugged in?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 11, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> You guys can officially call me grandpa Aeroknow
> View attachment 4679875


Congrats Grandpa. How's your daughter doing? 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Day four of broken internet.  I'm gonna stab the next person that asks me to reboot my router.
> 
> View attachment 4680512


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Is your computer plugged in?


Nope it's wifi. 



curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4680560


Every time I talk to someone at radiant they ask me to reboot the router. The one I spoke with this morning said she can see the router rebooted seven times since tuesday and asked if I'm having power problems. No that's all the times your people asked me to reboot the damn thing. 

I miss netflix.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 11, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> You guys can officially call me grandpa Aeroknow
> View attachment 4679875


Yay! Your new best fishing partner. Congrats Gramps


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 11, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Yay! Your new best fishing partner. Congrats Gramps


Thank buddy! And thanks to everyone else.
It’s funny you say that, because I thats pretty much what I said to my daughter yesterday. I said she used to fish with me allot I hope the new one does too.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 11, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Congrats Grandpa. How's your daughter doing?
> 
> SH420


Thanks bro. I think it’s all good. No phone calls overnight. Waiting to hear from her and am gonna go over there.
There was sort of a scare yesterday. The midwife had them go to the hospital for some kind of low oxygen/POSSIBLE struggling to breath? just to be safe they gave the new one some antibiotics. But doctor said most likely nothing to worry about.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 11, 2020)

Everyone is already saying how much the new one looks like my side of the family. I don’t see it but what do you think. I think it’s too hard to tell from her still having a deformed head.
This was her before I bailed yesterday

this was newborn me

trying to get a pic of my daughter when newborn. Now, she looked identical to my pic.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 11, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> this was newborn me
> View attachment 4680587


got the hand gestures and everything!







Your granddaughter is adorable!


----------



## Bpeace (Sep 11, 2020)

Put a bid on a new house if they take it, it will fulfill a life long dream of living on the water!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 11, 2020)

Bpeace said:


> Put a bid on a new house if they take it, it will fulfill a life long dream of living on the water!


Good luck 

SH420


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 11, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Good luck
> 
> SH420


I’m currently thinking of where I can rebuild again where it’s safer. My latest plan is to finish growing the money, finish this house(if i don’t burn down first), sell and gtfo.
Where do you guys think is a safe bet here in Northern California? Is anywhere safe anymore? I can’t afford to buy/build back in the bay area and would rather not. Would like to stay in the northstate. All opinions welcome. I should probably start a new thread but I just don’t have any luck doing that.
I’m leaning towards Tahoe.
@Bobby schmeckle


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 11, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m currently thinking of where I can rebuild again where it’s safer. My latest plan is to finish growing the money, finish this house(if i don’t burn down first), sell and gtfo.
> Where do you guys think is a safe bet here in Northern California? Is anywhere safe anymore? I can’t afford to buy/build back in the bay area and would rather not. Would like to stay in the northstate. All opinions welcome. I should probably start a new thread but I just don’t have any luck doing that.


Mamashark and I are hoping to leave Ca. We're going to keep the house and rent it out? I don't know, I'm not keen on having renters. Anyway, we're hoping to get to Maui in the next 2 years. We actually want to try to get a few acres and build a commune. Lol. 
Join us. 

SH420


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 11, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Mamashark and I are hoping to leave Ca. We're going to keep the house and rent it out? I don't know, I'm not keen on having renters. Anyway, we're hoping to get to Maui in the next 2 years. We actually want to try to get a few acres and build a commune. Lol.
> Join us.
> 
> SH420


You can get some pretty cheap land on the Big Island. Up in Volcano. Pretty reasonable 

no kidding though. My buddy is on 3acres.
Hawaiian Acres is cheap too.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nope it's wifi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s easy...... simply call them back and ask for a credit for the time of no service...... it will be fixed in seconds.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 11, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Mamashark and I are hoping to leave Ca. We're going to keep the house and rent it out? I don't know, I'm not keen on having renters. Anyway, we're hoping to get to Maui in the next 2 years. We actually want to try to get a few acres and build a commune. Lol.
> Join us.
> 
> SH420


Will there be cool aid.....asking for health reasons.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 11, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m currently thinking of where I can rebuild again where it’s safer. My latest plan is to finish growing the money, finish this house(if i don’t burn down first), sell and gtfo.
> Where do you guys think is a safe bet here in Northern California? Is anywhere safe anymore? I can’t afford to buy/build back in the bay area and would rather not. Would like to stay in the northstate. All opinions welcome. I should probably start a new thread but I just don’t have any luck doing that.
> I’m leaning towards Tahoe.
> @Bobby schmeckle


Not a lot to burn in the Mojave.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 11, 2020)

Waiting on the guy from the overhead door company to come out and measure my garage door...again! 

It has cooled off tremendously here...It's 60F at 11 am with a high of 70F for the day, and that's about it for the next week...Even put a pair of jeans on this am. 

Maui sounds pretty damned good to me! I was reading about the fires this morning and one guy was quoted as "I'm leaving and never coming back"...I bet there will be a lot of that. Just like there is a lot of that happening in every major city trying to escape Covid, I hear.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 11, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Mamashark and I are hoping to leave Ca. We're going to keep the house and rent it out? I don't know, I'm not keen on having renters. Anyway, we're hoping to get to Maui in the next 2 years. We actually want to try to get a few acres and build a commune. Lol.
> Join us.
> 
> SH420


My son got a home on the beach in Maui. I imagine he'll be buying there.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Not a lot to burn in the Mojave.


Because everything is already conditioned to the heat?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Because everything is already conditioned to the heat?


We have a lot of sand and intermittent cactus. It really doesn't support combustion.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> We have a lot of sand and intermittent cactus. It really doesn't support combustion.


I kid..... it's to hot. I have a draw to the desert....I just can't take the heat.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 11, 2020)

Bareback said:


> It’s easy...... simply call them back and ask for a credit for the time of no service...... it will be fixed in seconds.


Radiant has a 12 hour SLA so I'm not being charged until it's fixed. Gonna have to top up my phone data, it's only the 11th and I've done 4gb. 



manfredo said:


> It has cooled off tremendously here...It's 60F at 11 am with a high of 70F for the day, and that's about it for the next week...Even put a pair of jeans on


Here too. 55° now calling for a high of 68°


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 11, 2020)

Morning..

coffee is up and it's hot....


----------



## Bareback (Sep 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Radiant has a 12 hour SLA so I'm not being charged until it's fixed. Gonna have to top up my phone data, it's only the 11th and I've done 4gb.
> 
> 
> 
> Here too. 55° now calling for a high of 68°


I read that as saying “ Radiant has a 12 hour SOL “ ..... 


85f at 11:00 with 90% humidity...... tropical system is supposed to be moving in to cool things off ...... I call BS on it . It ain’t July heat but it November cool either.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Day four of broken internet.  I'm gonna stab the next person that asks me to reboot my router.
> 
> View attachment 4680512





Redirect Notice


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 11, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m currently thinking of where I can rebuild again where it’s safer. My latest plan is to finish growing the money, finish this house(if i don’t burn down first), sell and gtfo.
> Where do you guys think is a safe bet here in Northern California? Is anywhere safe anymore? I can’t afford to buy/build back in the bay area and would rather not. Would like to stay in the northstate. All opinions welcome. I should probably start a new thread but I just don’t have any luck doing that.
> I’m leaning towards Tahoe.
> @Bobby schmeckle


Always come up to Oregon, seems like many other folks from the south head further north!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 11, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Everyone is already saying how much the new one looks like my side of the family. I don’t see it but what do you think. I think it’s too hard to tell from her still having a deformed head.
> This was her before I bailed yesterday
> View attachment 4680588
> this was newborn me
> ...


What she weigh? Looks like a really healthy little lady..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 11, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I read that as saying “ Radiant has a 12 hour SOL “ .....
> 
> 
> 85f at 11:00 with 90% humidity...... tropical system is supposed to be moving in to cool things off ...... I call BS on it . It ain’t July heat but it November cool either.


They're sending a tech on Monday


----------



## raratt (Sep 11, 2020)

Wife's new laptop is up and operational. I put all 5 of her bookmarks on it and recovered a password she forgot also. The old one only reset on me 3 times when I was trying to get saved passwords off it. I came damn close to sitting on the new one, it was on the couch next to mine and I didn't leave enough room.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 11, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m currently thinking of where I can rebuild again where it’s safer. My latest plan is to finish growing the money, finish this house(if i don’t burn down first), sell and gtfo.
> Where do you guys think is a safe bet here in Northern California? Is anywhere safe anymore? I can’t afford to buy/build back in the bay area and would rather not. Would like to stay in the northstate. All opinions welcome. I should probably start a new thread but I just don’t have any luck doing that.
> I’m leaning towards Tahoe.
> @Bobby schmeckle


Congratulations again my brother, she looks just like you. You must be very proud. Nevada County is very pot friendly bro. And is a rare blue county in a sea of red. Everyone on our road has a pot farm. We band together and support each other. You would fit right in up here. We need to go fishing again when this is over.


----------



## raratt (Sep 11, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Always come up to Oregon, seems like many other folks from the south head further north!


Maybe not...  








Wildfires closing in on Portland suburbs force massive evacuations


Dozens of wildfires in Oregon have forced the evacuation of 500,000-plus residents, prompting Portland Mayor Ted Wheeler to declare a state of emergency.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> Maybe not...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah hearing that all city parks are now closed in the PDX area. I worry about the grasses along the 205 and other HW and FW in the area. They could make for a easy path for a fire to follow if one was to get started.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> They're sending a tech on Monday


Yay it's working properly now... just started working correctly on its own.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> They're sending a tech on Monday





Laughing Grass said:


> Yay it's working properly now... just started working correctly on its own.


That's like next year in internet time. Don't cancel the appointment.
Next time the wind blows it could go again.
Might as well go camping, cook with fire and sleep outside if you got no signal.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yay it's working properly now... just started working correctly on its own.
> 
> View attachment 4680805


Till you start doing something......then right before you click save....bam!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 11, 2020)

Not the prettiest food, but got damn, I make tasty brats! 

Boiled in cheap beer then grilled & topped with a caramelized onion/mustard sauce.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 11, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Not the prettiest food, but got damn, I make tasty brats!
> View attachment 4680818
> Boiled in cheap beer then grilled & topped with a caramelized onion/mustard sauce.


Healthy they are..


----------



## raratt (Sep 11, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Not the prettiest food, but got damn, I make tasty brats!
> View attachment 4680818
> Boiled in cheap beer then grilled & topped with a caramelized onion/mustard sauce.


I have some I need to thaw out to put on the smoker with some of the ham I bought...


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 11, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Not the prettiest food, but got damn, I make tasty brats!
> View attachment 4680818
> Boiled in cheap beer then grilled & topped with a caramelized onion/mustard sauce.


Damn now I'm hungry


----------



## manfredo (Sep 11, 2020)

I could go for a really big piece of gooey chocolate cake! And one of those sausages. 

Shit now I am famished!!

Just cut the lawn...now to weed wack! After my snack!

No cake but I do have chocolate ice cream, with pineapple topping sauce...and peanuts and chocolate sauce. Basically everything for a banana split except for bananas.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 11, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Boiled in cheap beer & topped with a caramelized onion/mustard sauce.





DarkWeb said:


> Damn now I'm hungry


I'm ravenous now, no lunch today. I'm watching a chicken roast thru a window in the oven.
Yum, thats a good way to make it. I finally figured out to broil the brats in oil with ground black pepper to give them that Oktoberfest taste.



1 hour of vacuuming and windshield washer fluid air freshener, 3 hours and 8 pages of paperwork later, plus a security pass for my phone with the cameras all taped up, a growling dog and shakedown my vehicle. 
Just a quick job at the secret military base, there goes the whole day. 
Lucky it just the vehicle getting frisked. Drinking heavily for a while tonite!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 11, 2020)

DCcan said:


> That's like next year in internet time. Don't cancel the appointment.
> Next time the wind blows it could go again.
> Might as well go camping, cook with fire and sleep outside if you got no signal.


for sure I'll let them come out, just play dumb that it's working fine. 



DarkWeb said:


> Till you start doing something......then right before you click save....bam!


I uploaded a bunch of pics to instagram and it worked. I couldn't upload anything at 11kbps, just sat there spinning. Weird how I could still get almost 100mbps download speed


----------



## doublejj (Sep 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> for sure I'll let them come out, just play dumb that it's working fine.
> 
> 
> 
> I uploaded a bunch of pics to instagram and it worked. I couldn't upload anything at 11kbps, just sat there spinning. Weird how I could still get almost 100mbps download speed


Pics?.....did you say pics? I'll bet they would load faster here.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 11, 2020)

*'Climate damn emergency:' Gov. Newsom signs bill to allow ex-inmates to become firefighters*

*BUTTE COUNTY, Calif.* - Standing in the center of a burned-out forest in Butte County, California Gov. Gavin Newsom on Friday gave an impassioned speech about climate change and he paved the way for formerly incarcerated people to become professional firefighters. 

"There is a climate emergency," he said, with smoke-filled skies from the North Complex Fire as his backdrop. "This is real."








Gov. Newsom signs bill to allow ex-inmates to become firefighters


Gov. Gavin Newsom signed a bill that will allow former inmate firefighters to expunge their records and become professional firefighters.




www.fox10phoenix.com


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 11, 2020)

doublejj said:


> *'Climate damn emergency:' Gov. Newsom signs bill to allow ex-inmates to become firefighters*
> 
> *BUTTE COUNTY, Calif.* - Standing in the center of a burned-out forest in Butte County, California Gov. Gavin Newsom on Friday gave an impassioned speech about climate change and he paved the way for formerly incarcerated people to become professional firefighters.
> 
> ...


I caught a little if his speech out there and action news cut away for a commercial. Right when he was saying he doesn’t want this for his kids.

fucking almost worthless action news now


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 11, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> What she weigh? Looks like a really healthy little lady..


8lbs-10oz.

my poor little princess is still in the hospital.Doc thinks she probably inhaled some amniotic fluid? Something like that. She’s doing better but they are gonna keep her for a few days


----------



## raratt (Sep 11, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> 8lbs-10oz.
> 
> my poor little princess is still in the hospital.Doc thinks she probably inhaled some amniotic fluid? Something like that. She’s doing better but they are gonna keep her for a few days


My son did the same, he was in NICU for almost 4 days. He's about 6'8" and 320 now...lol.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 11, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> 8lbs-10oz.
> 
> my poor little princess is still in the hospital.Doc thinks she probably inhaled some amniotic fluid? Something like that. She’s doing better but they are gonna keep her for a few days


8 pound lady is gonna be a tough cookie. She'll be fine! But once she can be in your arms you hold her tight. Congrats again on the addition to your tribe!


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> My son did the same, he was in NICU for almost 4 days. He's about 6'8" and 320 now...lol.


That’s where shes at bro in NICU. They’re saying 4 days.
Thanks for the words of encouragement. I’m gonna pass that along to my daughter


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 11, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Not the prettiest food, but got damn, I make tasty brats!
> View attachment 4680818
> Boiled in cheap beer then grilled & topped with a caramelized onion/mustard sauce.


I'd put your sausage in me


----------



## doublejj (Sep 11, 2020)

*Nearly 1M acres burned in under a week: Wildfire records shattered*
In just four days, dozens of wildfires raging across California have scorched nearly a million acres. 








Nearly 1M acres burned in under a week: Wildfire records shattered


In just four days, dozens of wildfires raging across California have scorched nearly a...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 11, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> That’s where shes at bro in NICU. They’re saying 4 days.
> Thanks for the words of encouragement. I’m gonna pass that along to my daughter


My daughter was in NICU for about 4 days also. She's a 2 year old handful now! LOL


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 11, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> My daughter was in NICU for about 4 days also. She's a 2 year old handful now! LOL


Wow. Happens allot i guess. Thanks guys.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 11, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> 8 pound lady is gonna be a tough cookie. She'll be fine! But once she can be in your arms you hold her tight. Congrats again on the addition to your tribe!


8+lb is a great start. Get some rest yourself at this point, you won't get another chance. Everyone is going to need each other 




doublejj said:


> *Nearly 1M acres burned in under a week: Wildfire records shattered*
> In just four days, dozens of wildfires raging across California have scorched nearly a million acres.



I don't think the severity of the problem is even comprehended east of the Mississippi. We're in a drought because we have a new shade of green, and the lawn is ugly. 
You can't fit that on a widescreen, it doesn't choke you and have ash fallout.
Don't expect real action until the Appalachians start burning, don't forget to tell them about raking.


----------



## Star Dog (Sep 11, 2020)

I got my clone tent set up and got a pair of T5,s fixed to a grill so I can hang them, i got a window box filled with 40/60 perlite and coco it's in the tent getting acclimatised, it's ready for the cuts tomorrow.


----------



## raratt (Sep 11, 2020)

DCcan said:


> 8+lb is a great start. Get some rest yourself at this point, you won't get another chance. Everyone is going to need each other
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The National Forest service has had it's budget cut each year for the last 3 years. Co-operative forest management programs have been eliminated. I'm not going to mention names, that belongs in politics.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 11, 2020)

*A young boy was found dead with his dog in his lap after trying to escape Oregon wildfire*

"After a long search for Wyatt, he was found in a car with his dog on his lap, but unfortunately, was not able to escape the fire. "








A young boy was found dead with his dog in his lap after trying to escape Oregon wildfire | CNN


As wildfires ravage the West Coast, one boy and his dog died huddled together in a car, where they sought safety from the flames.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DCcan (Sep 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm not going to mention names, that belongs in politics.


I just referred to rakes, those are crude implements, dull tools that are used and put away rusty.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> The National Forest service has had it's budget cut each year for the last 3 years. Co-operative forest management programs have been eliminated. I'm not going to mention names, that belongs in politics.


Not one mention of Cali/Oregon/Wash fires in the recent press conference's from DC..


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> The National Forest service has had it's budget cut each year for the last 3 years. Co-operative forest management programs have been eliminated. I'm not going to mention names, that belongs in politics.


Isn’t it amazing how most of the big fires start on federal land?
Where the hell are all them federal rakes at?
And IMO this is not, or at least should not be political. J/S. But i’ll stop with it i guess


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 11, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Everyone is already saying how much the new one looks like my side of the family. I don’t see it but what do you think. I think it’s too hard to tell from her still having a deformed head.
> This was her before I bailed yesterday
> View attachment 4680588
> this was newborn me
> ...


That's awesome mate you must be super stoked!!! It looks like she comes from good stock. I'm expecting my 3rd child in Febuary was a bit of a surprise but a good one. Good luck mate


----------



## raratt (Sep 11, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Isn’t it amazing how most of the big fires start on federal land?
> Where the hell are all them federal rakes at?
> And IMO this is not, or at least should not be political. J/S. But i’ll stop with it i guess


19 million acres (57%) of the forests in California are the responsibility of the federal government, the state owns 3%, but it's all Newsom's fault.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Radiant has a 12 hour SLA so I'm not being charged until it's fixed. Gonna have to top up my phone data, it's only the 11th and I've done 4gb.
> 
> 
> 
> Here too. 55° now calling for a high of 68°


I was gonna say, "Go outside!" then I realized Covid, yeah burn that bandwidth, hurry up.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 11, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> That's awesome mate you must be super stoked!!! It looks like she comes from good stock. I'm expecting my 3rd child in Febuary was a bit of a surprise but a good one. Good luck mate


You know what causes that, right?

Shoot on sight!


----------



## raratt (Sep 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> You know what causes that, right?
> View attachment 4681167
> Shoot on sight!


Pregnancy is taking seriously something that was poked in fun.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Day four of broken internet.  I'm gonna stab the next person that asks me to reboot my router.
> 
> View attachment 4680512


I called our IT department because my printer wouldn’t print. His first question was, are you sure it’s plugged in? Turns out that was his only question. I hung up. Lol


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 11, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I called our IT department because my printer wouldn’t print. His first question was, are you sure it’s plugged in? Turns out that was his only question. I hung up. Lol


Then you ask yourself, "Do you think they knew I was smoking, DO YOU???"

PS It had to be asked.


----------



## Wastei (Sep 12, 2020)

Early morning, 41F this morning. Harvesting some Autos with some nice autumn colours. Climate zone 4!


----------



## manfredo (Sep 12, 2020)

Brrrrr, yeah, it was about that cold here this a.m.....I kicked the heat on, which is ridiculous since it's only Sept. 12th. 

It was the perfect summer to grow outdoors here in the NE, dry and hot, and I didn't put one single mj plant out. The past 2 years were a waste of time, and I couldn't talk myself into digging any holes. My tomatoes were killer though!!  

OK, might work on either the new tv antenna, or my gasline project today....although it's noon and I haven't made it to the shower yet...ugh. Don't want to rush these things....Just got a fresh cartridge of wedding cake and that is the blame!!


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 12, 2020)

Wish you all the best, won't be chcking in here very often I am 56 pages behind as it is. The information is invaluable though I have found a forum that really emulates the vibe of this thread for me.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 12, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Wish you all the best, won't be chcking in here very often I am 56 pages behind as it is. The information is invaluable though I have found a forum that really emulates the vibe of this thread for me.


Where ya going? We'll miss the CO reports, vaya con dios hermano


----------



## manfredo (Sep 12, 2020)

I'm freaked out. Looking over how I am going to run the gas line for fireplace insert...Opened the metal cleanout door in the floor of the fireplace and looked in there with a flashlight, and there is a BIG snake skin laying there, at least 3-4' long and fat. I don't do snakes!!! I can't imagine how it could have gotten in there...and is it still in there?? Cozy home under my wood burner for the last 15 years. It's like 4 concrete walls though...HOW????? There's a metal cleanout door on the outside but it has always been closed since I've been here.

I'm on my way now to Agway for snake poison....and possibly to look for a new place to live.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 12, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I'm freaked out. Looking over how I am going to run the gas line for fireplace insert...Opened the metal cleanout door in the floor of the fireplace and looked in there with a flashlight, and there is a BIG snake skin laying there, at least 3-4' long and fat. I don't do snakes!!! I can't imagine how it could have gotten in there...and is it still in there?? Cozy home under my wood burner for the last 15 years. It's like 4 concrete walls though...HOW????? There's a metal cleanout door on the outside but it has always been closed since I've been here.
> 
> I'm on my way now to Agway for snake poison....and possibly to look for a new place to live.


Any cracks in the clean out walls? I don't think the snake is in there.....take a stick and open the clean out door..,....then go up to the fire place and look down. Should have a better view then. Cleanout doors can be very loose fitting.....I'd say it came in there.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 12, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Any cracks in the clean out walls? I don't think the snake is in there.....take a stick and open the clean out door..,....then go up to the fire place and look down. Should have a better view then. Cleanout doors can be very loose fitting.....I'd say it came in there.


I can't say enough how much I dislike snakes!!! I went to Agway and bought some smelly snake deterrent stuff. The plan is to pour some down the hole from inside and leave the cleanout door to the outside open, so if it is in here it leaves! BUT first I need to seal off the opening into my house, just in case. It's just starting to get cold so they will be looking for warm spots....I had another spot last year where some small garters were getting up under my vinyl siding, but IDK...This skin looks big and the cleanout door pretty tight....I don't think they could get into there from the roof, but maybe...It's a massive brick masonry chimney, about 10' -12' wide at the base, with 2 flues...Creepy!!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 12, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I'm freaked out. Looking over how I am going to run the gas line for fireplace insert...Opened the metal cleanout door in the floor of the fireplace and looked in there with a flashlight, and there is a BIG snake skin laying there, at least 3-4' long and fat. I don't do snakes!!! I can't imagine how it could have gotten in there...and is it still in there?? Cozy home under my wood burner for the last 15 years. It's like 4 concrete walls though...HOW????? There's a metal cleanout door on the outside but it has always been closed since I've been here.
> 
> I'm on my way now to Agway for snake poison....and possibly to look for a new place to live.


Look at it from the snake’s perspective. Poor fellow lost a bet “ya gotta shed it THERE dork!” and had to leave his skin there to troll the human.
Never mind poison. Leave the poor traumatized repti-bro a sixer of snake beer.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 12, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I can't say enough how much I dislike snakes!!! I went to Agway and bought some smelly snake deterrent stuff. The plan is to pour some down the hole from inside and leave the cleanout door to the outside open, so if it is in here it leaves! BUT first I need to seal off the opening into my house, just in case. It's just starting to get cold so they will be looking for warm spots....I had another spot last year where some small garters were getting up under my vinyl siding, but IDK...This skin looks big and the cleanout door pretty tight....I don't think they could get into there from the roof, but maybe...It's a massive brick masonry chimney, about 10' -12' wide at the base, with 2 flues...Creepy!!!!









Good luck man! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## manfredo (Sep 12, 2020)

This snake so ruined my day...I just went for a bike ride and my buddy was like "shut the fuck up already with the snake shit...the thing is probably long gone". Yeah, how do we KNOW he's gone, and more important how did he get in.

I have the worst luck...a few years ago, about this time of year a huge Iguana appeared, and he was mean. Someone must have dropped him off and the fucker was cold and wanted in. This is New York...we don't have wild iguanas. My nearest neighbor is like 500' away. Nooo idea. I tried to rescue it, had people come catch it, but they said it died..It had been in a fight with something or hit maybe. Yeah!! The guy who doesn't like reptiles!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 12, 2020)

I smoked some Big purple and watched the movie "Crawl". Yup 2 hours of my life I cannot ever get back.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Sep 12, 2020)

Went walking in the jungle and encountered a few elephants .............. just take the banana, not my hand.


----------



## IndigenousAlien (Sep 12, 2020)

thanks for asking!
I was given the opportunity to help a good friend who just became fully disabled and he is struggling with not being able to walk AND being asked to leave his assisted living facility because he uses cannabis for pain. I won't go into all I did to help him because I believe if we tell too much about our good deeds, well, it kinda sounds more like bragging or perhaps taking credit for giving.... my mom told me once that the secret to loving who you are comes from giving and helping others. but she said the trick was to do so without them or anyone else knowing and then you never ever tell anyone... let me say this, if you are hungry, I am gonna feed you, if you are cold, I will help warm you, etc. all I ask is that you pass it on when you get the chance... 
Whew,,,, I kinda got into that... thanks and peace


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 13, 2020)

manfredo said:


> This snake so ruined my day...I just went for a bike ride and my buddy was like "shut the fuck up already with the snake shit...the thing is probably long gone". Yeah, how do we KNOW he's gone, and more important how did he get in.
> 
> I have the worst luck...a few years ago, about this time of year a huge Iguana appeared, and he was mean. Someone must have dropped him off and the fucker was cold and wanted in. This is New York...we don't have wild iguanas. My nearest neighbor is like 500' away. Nooo idea. I tried to rescue it, had people come catch it, but they said it died..It had been in a fight with something or hit maybe. Yeah!! The guy who doesn't like reptiles!


You sound like me. Lol. Nothing worse than a snake


----------



## lokie (Sep 13, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> You sound like me. Lol. Nothing worse than a snake


Tube Snake is good for you!






If you know how to handle it.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 13, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> You sound like me. Lol. Nothing worse than a snake


Just call your local Pentecostal church, they will come get it for free.
You may have to embellish, tell them you smell brimstone and are coming to church for sure this time.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 13, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Just call your local Pentecostal church, they will come get it for free.
> You may have to embellish, tell them you smell brimstone and are coming to church for sure this time.


Good point, those snake dancers would jump on free snakes lol


----------



## Bareback (Sep 13, 2020)

manfredo said:


> This snake so ruined my day...I just went for a bike ride and my buddy was like "shut the fuck up already with the snake shit...the thing is probably long gone". Yeah, how do we KNOW he's gone, and more important how did he get in.
> 
> I have the worst luck...a few years ago, about this time of year a huge Iguana appeared, and he was mean. Someone must have dropped him off and the fucker was cold and wanted in. This is New York...we don't have wild iguanas. My nearest neighbor is like 500' away. Nooo idea. I tried to rescue it, had people come catch it, but they said it died..It had been in a fight with something or hit maybe. Yeah!! The guy who doesn't like reptiles!


I hate to bring this to your attention but snakes can swim...... and have no trouble coming through a sewer pipe.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 13, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I hate to bring this to your attention but snakes can swim...... and have no trouble coming through a sewer pipe.


Snakes and sewer pipes......
















Penis


----------



## manfredo (Sep 13, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I hate to bring this to your attention but snakes can swim...... and have no trouble coming through a sewer pipe.


Trying to cheer me up are you?? lol, well I put the snake stinky stuff in the "snake den", and left the access door open to outside so he can get out....but I put a sticky trap on the exit so if anything does come in or out, I'll know...and I sprinkled the deterrent all around the house, where I found 2 more small snake skins along the way. It's probably long gone, and I feel better that there was only 1 skin in there.



DarkWeb said:


> Snakes and sewer pipes......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was a really old guy that lived in the apartment next to mine.... he had a snake give birth behind his toilet, in his 2nd floor apartment. The snake was probably living in there for a while...and it was disgusting. I'm surprised his cats didn't kill it actually! 

About the first time I see a snake IN my house, it won't be good. And trust me, I'm looking...lol

Hooked my new TV antenna up, and I get 10 channels just in the living room...Hopefully tomorrow I can mount it on the roof and maybe pick up a few more.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 13, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Trying to cheer me up are you?? lol, well I put the snake stinky stuff in the "snake den", and left the access door open to outside so he can get out....but I put a sticky trap on the exit so if anything does come in or out, I'll know...and I sprinkled the deterrent all around the house, where I found 2 more small snake skins along the way. It's probably long gone, and I feel better that there was only 1 skin in there.
> 
> 
> There was a really old guy that lived in the apartment next to mine.... he had a snake give birth behind his toilet, in his 2nd floor apartment. The snake was probably living in there for a while...and it was disgusting. I'm surprised his cats didn't kill it actually!
> ...


Within two weeks of moving into my Mojave manor, I found ( caught and released) these two unexpected guests.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Sep 13, 2020)

*how the hell y'all doin? Business is good and this baby eats up any free time after that. She's crazy "talkative" and starting to stand on her own. Gonna be walking any day now. Im fucked. *


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 13, 2020)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> *how the hell y'all doin? Business is good and this baby eats up any free time after that. She's crazy "talkative" and starting to stand on her own. Gonna be walking any day now. Im fucked. *


Mama told a story when I supposedly wasn’t paying attention.
“You celebrate the first time your firstborn takes a step like it was a landmark in the ascent of man. The second one (me!) was like Oh that’s nixe. The third one you trip a few times to gain a coupla weeks of relative ease.”


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 13, 2020)

IndigenousAlien said:


> thanks for asking!
> I was given the opportunity to help a good friend who just became fully disabled and he is struggling with not being able to walk AND being asked to leave his assisted living facility because he uses cannabis for pain. I won't go into all I did to help him because I believe if we tell too much about our good deeds, well, it kinda sounds more like bragging or perhaps taking credit for giving.... my mom told me once that the secret to loving who you are comes from giving and helping others. but she said the trick was to do so without them or anyone else knowing and then you never ever tell anyone... let me say this, if you are hungry, I am gonna feed you, if you are cold, I will help warm you, etc. all I ask is that you pass it on when you get the chance...
> Whew,,,, I kinda got into that... thanks and peace


+ Rep.
This is the way it's supposed to be.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 13, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I hate to bring this to your attention but snakes can swim...... and have no trouble coming through a sewer pipe.


Good of fashion cotton mouth swims, seen plenty of those in my area...

Not very nice either

Snakes = food in some cases


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Within two weeks of moving into my Mojave manor, I found ( caught and released) these two unexpected guests.View attachment 4682976View attachment 4682978


Been getting the scorpions not the snakes to much here. 

Nice looking one btw with the snake


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 13, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Been getting the scorpions not the snakes to much here.
> 
> Nice looking one btw with the snake


Snake beer


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Snake beer
> 
> View attachment 4683112


I'm in...I'll even bring the space tomatoes


----------



## manfredo (Sep 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Within two weeks of moving into my Mojave manor, I found ( caught and released) these two unexpected guests.View attachment 4682976View attachment 4682978


That's probably what keeps me from living in the southwest. I have gotten better about snakes. I normally spare their lives when I can these days, especially just little garter snakes is mainly what we have, and I've seen a few milk snakes. I guess it's all what you grow up with and get use too. Florida kids swim with gators at night. Think of people in the jungle, or Florida, lol, with those massive Burmese pythons, living in trailers or shacks..Yep, Alaska is looking better and better!


----------



## manfredo (Sep 13, 2020)

I had a very productive week all in all. Finished loli popping my girls in flower that should be mostly done stretching, and I can't type so time for bed!!

Much cooler temps all week...Maybe I can get lots more projects done! 

Good night


----------



## Bareback (Sep 14, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Snakes and sewer pipes......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s code for..... well......




manfredo said:


> Trying to cheer me up are you?? lol, well I put the snake stinky stuff in the "snake den", and left the access door open to outside so he can get out....but I put a sticky trap on the exit so if anything does come in or out, I'll know...and I sprinkled the deterrent all around the house, where I found 2 more small snake skins along the way. It's probably long gone, and I feel better that there was only 1 skin in there.
> 
> 
> There was a really old guy that lived in the apartment next to mine.... he had a snake give birth behind his toilet, in his 2nd floor apartment. The snake was probably living in there for a while...and it was disgusting. I'm surprised his cats didn't kill it actually!
> ...


I wasn’t going to tell a story about how that has happened to us twice. And also I was a partner in a plumbing company for about 10 years and when we would use the sewer camera it was not uncommon to see snakes in the pipe ( in Florida) because the sewer is full of mice and frogs ( food sources) .


----------



## manfredo (Sep 14, 2020)

I lived in Florida for a year after high school and hated that I couldn't go hiking there, without fear of being eaten. Even going into the back yard to retrieve clothes off the line after dark was risky. I'm sure lots of people have snakes crawling around in their attics and crawl spaces, regularly, and have no clue. 









Discovery Channel's New Series, 'Guardians of the Glades,' Follows Invasive Snake Hunting


Discovery Channel is heading down to the Everglades to tackle a slithery intruder in its newest [...]




popculture.com




.



Gonna head up on the roof here soon and try to find a good spot for the antenna....and hope for a quiet Monday!!


----------



## Bareback (Sep 14, 2020)

Sorry to seem like I poking fun at your fear of snakes.... I wasn’t trying to make lite of it. I was going share some stories but had company pull up just as I started to reply .

Here in the Deep South snakes are everywhere and during the winter you can bet your ass they’ll be under any house. And summers too.

One story and I’ll move on. When I was 16 I was working for a guy who would do about anything to a house for about anyone. Well one day I was under a church in Crawford Al one of those old one room shotgun buildings. We had added a bathroom and I was soldering so copper in about 12” of crawl space when a black runner ( snake) slithered right up to me .... well I saw it coming and as it got within arm’s reach I simply lowered the torch to it’s nose and that mofo when to rolling and flipping and hitting the joists as it was headed out the other way. It made a helluva racket and freaked out the old dude I was working for. He asked what was up and I told him.... it was a good laugh and a fun memory.
I have hundreds of snake stories from job sites some are not as funny as this one.


----------



## raratt (Sep 14, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Sorry to seem like I poking fun at your fear of snakes.... I wasn’t trying to make lite of it. I was going share some stories but had company pull up just as I started to reply .
> 
> Here in the Deep South snakes are everywhere and during the winter you can bet your ass they’ll be under any house. And summers too.
> 
> ...


My wife has herpetophobia, she freaks out over snakes. She thinks it is from when she was little and some bigger kids were chasing her around with walnut worms and trying to put them on her.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 14, 2020)

I love snakes honestly........they provide a great service overall....

just not on my porch steps......then you become dead or dinner.....or a hat wrap...


----------



## raratt (Sep 14, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> I love snakes honestly


@Aeroknow needs a herd of California King snakes on his property, they hunt and kill rattlers for dinner.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 14, 2020)

Late 80's my friend had a 14' burmese python
"Sneaker" went on a lot of adventures with us, also got us into a little trouble a few times.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> @Aeroknow needs a herd of California King snakes on his property, they hunt and kill rattlers for dinner.


yp they do, should have told me this weekend found a 6fter near a chicken cage this weekend

beautiful snake overall...


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 14, 2020)

I’ve seen a few babies on my hikes recently, no rattlers though


----------



## lokie (Sep 14, 2020)

I found this one a few years back.

Not for the squeamish.



Spoiler: Snake


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 14, 2020)

lokie said:


> I found this one a few years back.
> 
> Not for the squeamish.
> 
> ...


I don’t want whatever he’s been injecting


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 14, 2020)

As a kid fishing in a remote lake in Mississippi (bare foot of course) I had a 3' Cotton mouth bite me on the ankle.
Fortunately it was a "Dry" bite.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 14, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> "Dry" bite.


Is this a choice made by snake? Like I’m gonna bite the hell out of ya but probably not kill you.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 14, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Is this a choice made by snake? Like I’m gonna bite the hell out of ya but probably not kill you.


Venomous snakes have a finite amount of venom they can use before having to produce more, and I think it takes a while to produce it. So yeah, they can selectively inject the amount they want.

A dry bite is a warning, like “whoa buddy, you almost stepped on me, watch where you’re going”. But the snake probably doesn’t wanna waste venom that it could use (or might need) to kill prey or actually defend itself against an attacking animal

I was always taught that the baby rattlesnakes can be the most dangerous, because babies can’t yet control the function of how much venom to inject, and blow their whole wad in one go.


----------



## raratt (Sep 14, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Venomous snakes have a finite amount of venom they can use before having to produce more, and I think it takes a while to produce it. So yeah, they can selectively inject the amount they want.
> 
> A dry bite is a warning, like “whoa buddy, you almost stepped on me, watch where you’re going”. But the snake probably doesn’t wanna waste venom that it could use (or might need) to kill prey or actually defend itself against an attacking animal
> 
> I was always taught that the baby rattlesnakes can be the most dangerous, because babies can’t yet control the function of how much venom to inject, and blow their whole wad in one go.


I was taught that also, it ends up being an old wives tale. https://wsed.org/baby-snake-venom-myth/#:~:text=The notion that baby rattlesnakes cannot control the,Dr. Bill Hayes for evidence of this fact:


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 14, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Venomous snakes have a finite amount of venom they can use before having to produce more, and I think it takes a while to produce it. So yeah, they can selectively inject the amount they want.
> 
> A dry bite is a warning, like “whoa buddy, you almost stepped on me, watch where you’re going”. But the snake probably doesn’t wanna waste venom that it could use (or might need) to kill prey or actually defend itself against an attacking animal
> 
> I was always taught that the baby rattlesnakes can be the most dangerous, because babies can’t yet control the function of how much venom to inject, and blow their whole wad in one go.


Thanks. I’m from the city. We didn’t talk about snakes much. Lol. Snakes have one category with me. Snake


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 14, 2020)

Today i've cleaned the kitchen, bathroom, emptied and cleaned bird baths, ate lunch fed the neighbor poochs and have to spent way to much time on the computer. Tired of the smoke..


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 14, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Good point, those snake dancers would jump on free snakes lol


Literally


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 14, 2020)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> *how the hell y'all doin? Business is good and this baby eats up any free time after that. She's crazy "talkative" and starting to stand on her own. Gonna be walking any day now. Im fucked. *


LOL as if! There is no walk, just straight to RUN!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 14, 2020)

I had three snakes at one point, a 6' red tailed boa, an 11' reticulated python and about a 4 1/2' Diamond back - I kept the rattler in a 75 gallon aquarium for about 3 months before I had a close call & realized me and my buddies partied way too much to keep it around.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 14, 2020)

I seen 'Americas Cock' also known as Captain Americas dick aka Chris Evans self leaked nude.

What I appreciated most about the leak was the internets response to the accidental leak and watching people scramble to post pics of Chris with dogs and doctored photos of the camera roll.


----------



## raratt (Sep 14, 2020)

I cooked breakfast and sat on my couch looking at air outside I shouldn't be able to see. I did fill the bird feeder at least.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2020)

Summer is over, covid is ramping up, my attempts at hibernatioin have been unsuccessful.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 14, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Thanks. I’m from the city. We didn’t talk about snakes much. Lol. Snakes have one category with me. Snake


I used to work with an old man who like to say “ boy they is two kinda snakes.... chicken snakes and rattle snakes, if it ain’t gotta chicken in its mouth it’s a ratter “ 

Snake id 101.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 14, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> As a kid fishing in a remote lake in Mississippi (bare foot of course) I had a 3' Cotton mouth bite me on the ankle.
> Fortunately it was a "Dry" bite.


You had one of those as well......mine was at the local lake in the area, now and day I bring a pellet gun just in case...


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 14, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Venomous snakes have a finite amount of venom they can use before having to produce more, and I think it takes a while to produce it. So yeah, they can selectively inject the amount they want.
> 
> A dry bite is a warning, like “whoa buddy, you almost stepped on me, watch where you’re going”. But the snake probably doesn’t wanna waste venom that it could use (or might need) to kill prey or actually defend itself against an attacking animal
> 
> I was always taught that the baby rattlesnakes can be the most dangerous, because babies can’t yet control the function of how much venom to inject, and blow their whole wad in one go.


Baby settlers have no venom control when they bite, older ones do...that's why the babies are more dangerous so beware.

Luckily I have a family of roadrunner around they take out the babies before they become a problem.

I did take out a 5fter on my porch not to long ago...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I don’t want whatever he’s been injecting


tequila


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 14, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> tequila


I’ve had tequila ... and never once did I get the impulse to falsetto “I’m a snake”


----------



## raratt (Sep 14, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Baby settlers have no venom control


Posted this up there ^^^^. https://wsed.org/baby-snake-venom-myth/#:~:text=The notion that baby rattlesnakes cannot control the,Dr. Bill Hayes for evidence of this fact:


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’ve had tequila ... and never once did I get the impulse to falsetto “I’m a snake”


Did you inject the tequila?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’ve had tequila ... and never once did I get the impulse to falsetto “I’m a snake”


I can't tell you what happened when I drank the stuff. Like, just Blank.

But usually accompanied by the odd busted knuckles & fat lip's.
Glad I finally recognized the adversary.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 14, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Did you inject the tequila?


Didn’t even boof it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> @Aeroknow needs a herd of California King snakes on his property, they hunt and kill rattlers for dinner.


I haven’t been giving updates and have lost count again this year but we’re at somewhere around 16. Not bad compared to last year.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 15, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’ve had tequila ... and never once did I get the impulse to falsetto “I’m a snake”


I do it sober to annoy my wife lol. I also walk around saying this any day I’m cooking beef. ALL that day. Lol 





My wife sure knows how to pick em lol.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 15, 2020)

Waiting for some pumpkin pies to settle and my pumpkin seeds to finish roasting.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2020)

7° celcius this morning. I'm not ready for this.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> 7° celcius this morning. I'm not ready for this.
> 
> View attachment 4684208


Oh c’mon, that’s like 45* F. That’s not that cold. And I live in the land of sunshine and bootyshorts


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> Posted this up there ^^^^. https://wsed.org/baby-snake-venom-myth/#:~:text=The notion that baby rattlesnakes cannot control the,Dr. Bill Hayes for evidence of this fact:


that was a good read, thanks @raratt


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 15, 2020)

morning btw

coffee is up and fresh......


----------



## raratt (Sep 15, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> that was a good read, thanks @raratt


I thought the same thing about baby rattlers all my life, out of curiosity I googled it awhile back.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Oh c’mon, that’s like 45* F. That’s not that cold. And I live in the land of sunshine and bootyshorts


A lot colder than I was expecting for September 15. I had to put my dog's coat on and he still didn't want to stay at the park.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> I thought the same thing about baby rattlers all my life, out of curiosity I googled it awhile back.


well according to that report it's in the venom that the main difference between the babies and the adults, not the amount of


----------



## lokie (Sep 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> A lot colder than I was expecting for September 15. I had to put my dog's coat on and he still didn't want to stay at the park.


No wonder he wanted to leave. You putting on his coat left him little comfort. ;o


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> A lot colder than I was expecting for September 15. I had to put my dog's coat on and he still didn't want to stay at the park.


My pupper has a coat. I spend to have it shortened.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 15, 2020)

When it gets really cold out my wiener could use an extra coat....


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 15, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> When it gets really cold out my wiener could use an extra coat....


I just imagined a paint roller.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 15, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> When it gets really cold out my wiener could use an extra coat....


There’s a thread for that too... You think I didn’t make a penis sweater thread? Do you KNOW me?!?






Need to buy a new cardigan for my penis...


Was thinking about something festive? I dunno, it may be a bit much for something I can only really pull off wearing for a few weeks out of the year. Any suggestions? Maybe something more versatile?



www.rollitup.org


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 15, 2020)

Clinical at-home psychedelic therapy


Ketamine is a powerful tool to relieve depression, anxiety, stress and trauma. We are offering this safe and effective ketamine program at-home via telemedicine to give you access to this treatment without leaving your home. Our team are the experts in creating positive and transformative...




welcome.myketaminehome.com


----------



## lokie (Sep 15, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> My pupper has a coat. I spend to have it shortened.


We have coats for our dogs. We don't put them on the dogs until it gets below 28f.

Dexter has no problems wearing it. 
Patches does not resist having it put on however once on he does not want to move. Turns into a statue.
Stiff legged. I have to pick him up and put him out.

After a few minuets he will move some but only enough to complete his business, then its time to go in and strip.

Cold is ok, but neither will tolerate precipitation. Liquid or flakes.

Coats for cold. I get it.


Rain coats? Who does this.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2020)

lokie said:


> No wonder he wanted to leave. You putting on his coat left him little comfort. ;o


lol I'd look pretty damn fashionable in a puppy parka.



cannabineer said:


> My pupper has a coat. I spend to have it shortened.


Mine just had a haircut the last week of August. I'll let him go two months between cuts until spring. 



lokie said:


> We have coats for our dogs. We don't put them on the dogs until it gets below 28f.
> 
> Dexter has no problems wearing it.
> Patches does not resist having it put on however once on he does not want to move. Turns into a statue.
> ...


Can you make them wear boots? I use paw wax to protect his pads from salt but I'd rather have him wear boots. It would look cool and I wouldn't have to touch his corn chip smelling feet.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 15, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> There’s a thread for that too... You think I didn’t make a penis sweater thread? Do you KNOW me?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nice


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 15, 2020)

lokie said:


> We have coats for our dogs. We don't put them on the dogs until it gets below 28f.
> 
> Dexter has no problems wearing it.
> Patches does not resist having it put on however once on he does not want to move. Turns into a statue.
> ...


Same sort of people who “oh no the cat is totally cool with this”


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 15, 2020)

I made a cheesy crab dip from 2 crab cakes from last night. It came out really good but the kids don't want to try it.......so I'll sit here and get fat and love it


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 15, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I made a cheesy crab dip from 2 crab cakes from last night. It came out really good but the kids don't want to try it.......so I'll sit here and get fat and love it


nothing wrong with that.....

been munching on turkey jerky myself.......


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 15, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> When it gets really cold out my wiener could use an extra coat....







Thanks @lokie


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 15, 2020)

I've owned a 11' or 12' Reticulated Python as well that I would feed Guinea pigs. Also owned a Black Kingsnake (nigritus) from Mexico that was very friendly and beautiful.
Other then that Iv'e owned 9 Red Bellied Piranha's from the Amazon that ranged in size small - large. Had them in a fairly large tank. I would tell friends to go ahead and stick their hand/arm in the tank and when one of my friends would make their way slowly with their hand to the opening of the tank at the top the Piranha's would inch their way up towards the top getting ready to strike and my friend would back off. My self I would stick my arms in the tank all the time to clean it. Just got to know how to without getting chewed up. You have to casually walk up to the tank, walk
slowly along the front side and then very quickly plunge your arm into the tank on the far side. This method would instantly scare the fish
to the other side of the tank and they would stay put being so scared and I would clean the inside of the tank on that half side I plunged my arm into then I would do the same to scare them to the side I just cleaned and would go ahead and clean the other side they were just at. Never a prob. 

I've also owned illegal elongated Snake Head fish's with the big razor sharp triangle shaped teeth. I v'e owned 3 Wolves, 1 was a White Timber 
Wolf (96% pure) and 2 all Black Wolves (100% pure) with yellow eye's and club feet. I got the 3 as cubs and raised them to maturity. We had a
great bond/love for each other all the way through to at a later point when I gave them to a friend up in Central Cali who had a very large ranch with much more room to roam/play for the Wolves for the most part. My buddy has Wild Boar, Deer etc.. roam his ranch from time to time. Good habitat for the Wolves. The White Wolf I named as a cub Thunder, 1 of my Black Wolves I named Dark Star as a cub and my other Black Wolf was named Blaze as a cub. I had a large back yard but my buddy had the very large Ranch so it came to a time I had to give them up so they could live a better life. At one point I had a wild animal permit with the city of LA. I also had an Alligator I got when it was only 2' feet long named it Wally Gator. I gave it up to a friend after having it awhile. Owned a pet store for 7 years as well back in the day.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 15, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> I've owned a 11' or 12' Reticulated Python as well that I would feed Guinea pigs. Also owned a Black Kingsnake (nigritus) from Mexico that was very friendly and beautiful.
> Other then that Iv'e owned 9 Red Bellied Piranha's from the Amazon that ranged in size small - large. Had them in a fairly large tank. I would tell friends to go ahead and stick their hand/arm in the tank and when one of my friends would make their way slowly with their hand to the opening of the tank at the top the Piranha's would inch their way up towards the top getting ready to strike and my friend would back off. My self I would stick my arms in the tank all the time to clean it. Just got to know how to without getting chewed up. You have to casually walk up to the tank, walk
> slowly along the front side and then very quickly plunge your arm into the tank on the far side. This method would instantly scare the fish
> to the other side of the tank and they would stay put being so scared and I would clean the inside of the tank on that half side I plunged my arm into then I would do the same to scare them to the side I just cleaned and would go ahead and clean the other side they were just at. Never a prob.
> ...


I’m pretty sure I couldn’t smoke with you I’d probably be scared of you. Lol. Reptile man


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 15, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> a cheesy crab dip


My mind proceeded straight to the venereal.


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 15, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I’m pretty sure I couldn’t smoke with you I’d probably be scared of you. Lol.


Nah lol, I'm as mellow as they get they told me so.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 15, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Nah, I'm as mellow as they get they told me so lol.


I once worked construction with a guy who bred/raised idk what he had going on really other than badass snakes. Rattlesnakes and Cobras . I gave him a ride home a couple times, dropped his ass at the curb and rolled out. Lol. He was always asking if I wanted to check them out. HELL NO man... his hand was permanently stuck in this weird claw position. He said from getting bit... He said the cobra bite put him in a coma. Way worse than rattlesnake bite. Do I wanna check them out. Dafuq is wrong with people. Lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 15, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> I once worked construction with a guy who bred/raised idk what he had going on really other than badass snakes. Rattlesnakes and Cobras . I gave him a ride home a couple times, dropped his ass at the curb and rolled out. Lol. He was always asking if I wanted to check them out. HELL NO man... his hand was permanently stuck in this weird claw position. He said from getting bit... He said the cobra bite put him in a coma. Way worse than rattlesnake bite. Do I wanna check them out. Dafuq is wrong with people. Lol


so if I handed you a grass snake......would u freak....asking for a friend....


p.s already did, and my name changed quicker than the stock market


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 15, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> so if I handed you a grass snake......would u freak....asking for a friend....
> 
> 
> p.s already did, and my name changed quicker than the stock market


Yeah the only snake I’m holding is the one I’ve been holding for 47yrs...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 15, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> his hand was permanently stuck in this weird claw position. He said from getting bit... He said the cobra bite put him in a coma. Way worse than rattlesnake bite.


Neurotoxic venom is way different than Hemotoxic.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 15, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Neurotoxic venom is way different than Hemotoxic.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 15, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4684946


Lol, you're funny girl.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 16, 2020)

Dim yellow skies for the last 2 days from high altitude ash clouds. 3pm and 630 pm looks the same, like the sun is setting.
EPA actually said it was "harmless, high altitude particles" that don't impact AQI.
Sure affects the daytime temps, those are nosediving. 

This morning looks the same sickly yellow, fire warnings going up with the drought, followed by abnormal frost warnings for the next week.
That should kill the spring maple syrup, and fall foliage usually fails to get the spectacular colors with low moisture.
Everything will peak at once in dull colors and fade, a few places will be crushed with superspreaders, etc...

_ *DAY ONE...Today and Tonight*._
_Potential for uncontrolled fire spread across northeast New England, RH will decrease to between 30 and 40 percent._
_At the same time, southwest winds between 15 and 20 mph with higher gusts will continue to dry fuels and increase fire spread potential.

*DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...Thursday through Tuesday.*
Friday to Sunday nights, near to below freezing temperatures and
frost are likely through much of the area and the growing season_
_will likely end for most of the interior._


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Dim yellow skies for the last 2 days from high altitude ash clouds. 3pm and 630 pm looks the same, like the sun is setting.
> EPA actually said it was "harmless, high altitude particles" that don't impact AQI.
> Sure affects the daytime temps, those are nosediving.
> 
> ...


Lake Champlain sunset. Not my pic.













Smoke from California wildfires reaches Vermont, Northern New England


Thinking the sky has looked a little differently this week? That's because it does. Smoke from the wildfires...



www.providencejournal.com


----------



## manfredo (Sep 16, 2020)

It's been cold here too...I had my heat on the past 3 nights...I don't remember ever turning it on this early!! Everything is dry here as well...It would have been a great year to have some outdoor plants, but after the past 2 wet summers I didn't bother.

Hoping to get a little start on the gas line run today. I'm also hoping I don't have to cut open the ceiling in the finished basement below, but I probably will...and it's right in my flower room so that could create a big PITA.

I've been super tired too...All I want to do is sleep. Not sure if it's the weather or the wedding cake I was vaping, but the WC is gone so we'll see!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2020)

with the whole idea of facemasks and the talk about snakes this guy upped one for all in England









Man using live snake as face mask boards bus in England


A man was spotted using a live snake as a makeshift face mask on a public bus in England.




www.foxnews.com





lets put them together....


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2020)

morning btw

just got in from the fields, cattle laying down...possible rain coming......

coffee is fresh and hot......


----------



## DCcan (Sep 16, 2020)

Made some canna-cornbread with rasins, sunflower, cranberries.
Made a batch of fresh cayenne-teriyaki sauce, ate a roast beef sandwich and slept for an hour.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Made some canna-cornbread with rasins, sunflower, cranberries.
> Made a batch of fresh cayenne-teriyaki sauce, ate a roast beef sandwich and slept for an hour.
> 
> View attachment 4685568


now that would help my hangover right now....


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2020)

I blame the moonshine since I didn't have any tequila......


----------



## manfredo (Sep 16, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> with the whole idea of facemasks and the talk about snakes this guy upped one for all in England
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And this is why you don't want trees hanging over your house!

https://www.foxnews.com/science/pythons-australia-kitchen



BudmanTX said:


> I blame the moonshine since I didn't have any tequila......



I rarely drink any more, and never strait liquor, but moonshine always intrigued me. I loved the show "Moonshiners"...not sure why, but they would always be talking about how smooth it was...I was thinking, yeah smooth like kerosene!! They were even infusing it with cannabis.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> I blame the moonshine since I didn't have any tequila......


Oh yeah that was last night


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 16, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Played with a ph meter my buddy gave me.
> View attachment 4672229


Besides being jealous of chunky stool, I have been eating, drinking tea, oh and eating, hoovering, reading up on auto watering pots, bugger all oh and I ate stuff


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 16, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I have a handheld Bluelab and rarely have to calibrate. I love that meter. Cannabineer gifted me an expensive Oakton (changeable probe) and it took forever to register. My Bluelab has been wonderful. I hope your Aphera works as well for you. A good, fuss free meter is wonderful


What model?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2020)

Lol so I just came in with a big bowl full of cherry tomatoes....set them down on the counter. Turn around and submit the last post......turn back around....lol the little guy is deep into them. I just gave him a plate with some salt......was gonna put em in the dehydrator.....but I'm not complaining, he eats good


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I rarely drink any more, and never strait liquor, but moonshine always intrigued me. I loved the show "Moonshiners"...not sure why, but they would always be talking about how smooth it was...I was thinking, yeah smooth like kerosene!! They were even infusing it with cannabis.


this batch was made with peaches, and did it go down ever so good.....get it from a buddy of mine

he also does cherries, watermelon, mango, strawberries and apples



DarkWeb said:


> Oh yeah that was last night


yep.....we made fish tacos too.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2020)

hey I had to test out the new space tomatoes......js


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> this batch was made with peaches, and did it go down ever so good.....get it from a buddy of mine
> 
> he also does cherries, watermelon, mango, strawberries and apples
> 
> ...


Peach is good. All the others sound great as well.

LOL mmmmm crab.....I did make a double decker taco too.....I remember looking at the last bite an downed it. Oh man even laying down was to much.....I was full lol


----------



## neosapien (Sep 16, 2020)

I accomplished stepping on a yellow jacket ground nest at work. Again. I have lost count how many times I've got stung this year. Will I become immune? Will I turn into a Jeff goldblum Fly like creature? It was horrifying to look down and see how many were on my ankle and boot. Luckily just one fell down my boot and got me.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 16, 2020)

We've got Bald Faced Hornets here, roughly twice as big as a standard Yellow Jacket ~ they have a very bad attitude and the ass to back it up!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We've got Bald Faced Hornets here, roughly twice as big as a standard Yellow Jacket ~ they have a very bad attitude and the ass to back it up!
> 
> View attachment 4685681


Maybe we'd be better off calling them "receding face" bees.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We've got Bald Faced Hornets here, roughly twice as big as a standard Yellow Jacket ~ they have a very bad attitude and the ass to back it up!
> 
> View attachment 4685681


looks like a mean sob


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2020)

I have these around my area....paper wasps......little bastards are quick.....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 16, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Besides being jealous of chunky stool, I have been eating, drinking tea, oh and eating, hoovering, reading up on auto watering pots, bugger all oh and I ate stuff


The Milwaukee ph meter works great and I didn't even need to re-calibrate it. 
It's a little slow getting a reading, but I'm a little slow so it works out. 

Trivia - It's made in Romania.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 16, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> this batch was made with peaches, and did it go down ever so good.....get it from a buddy of mine
> 
> he also does cherries, watermelon, mango, strawberries and apples
> 
> ...



That all sounds good!!

picked up a cheapo set of 16" masonry bits at Harbor Freight...I only need to drill one hole (in theory, lol) and they had decent ratings. Probably going to be tomorrow at this point before I get at it, plus the sun is shining so gonna go work in the garden some. Could frost here this week. 

There's a fly about to lose it's life!! Suddenly went quiet, the fucker might be able to read!!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 16, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> I have these around my area....paper wasps......little bastards are quick.....
> 
> View attachment 4685690


Cool photo, hell of a lense!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2020)

manfredo said:


> That all sounds good!!
> 
> picked up a cheapo set of 16" masonry bits at Harbor Freight...I only need to drill one hole (in theory, lol) and they had decent ratings. Probably going to be tomorrow at this point before I get at it, plus the sun is shining so gonna go work in the garden some. Could frost here this week.
> 
> There's a fly about to lose it's life!! Suddenly went quiet, the fucker might be able to read!!


The groundhog is never around when the farmer carries his gun.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 16, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> What model?


This one:


https://amzn.to/3mtb4VN


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 16, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> I have these around my area....paper wasps......little bastards are quick.....
> 
> View attachment 4685690


I have a nest of those right above my electrical meter.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I have a nest of those right above my electrical meter.


they're little bastards......

they do serve a purpose, especially if you have caterpillars, flies, and beetle larve, it one of they're major food sourse for them, great to have in gardens just gotta watch out for them they're sting is a bitch....

here is a write up in Wikipedia









Paper wasp - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





honestly I like having them around


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 16, 2020)

So far today I've played taxi driver, chef and handiman.. All made much better by some of my buddies Howards Red.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> So far today I've played taxi driver, chef and handiman.. All made much better by some of my buddies Howards Red.
> View attachment 4685797
> 
> View attachment 4685792
> ...


Blueberry or olive in those eggs?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 16, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Blueberry or olive in those eggs?


Frozen blues dropped in with the eggs, steel cuts underneath.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 16, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> they're little bastards......
> 
> they do serve a purpose, especially if you have caterpillars, flies, and beetle larve, it one of they're major food sourse for them, great to have in gardens just gotta watch out for them they're sting is a bitch....
> 
> ...



I remember a home inspection years ago, the inspector found termite evidence and recommended having an expert come in. The expert said there was termites at one time but wasps moved in and ate them. The seller was happy as he didn't have to pay for any extermination work.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2020)

Well here we go. I received some unsettling news from our farm network of neighbors. I got a text early yesterday morning from a neighbor grower on our road. As he was driving to town at first light he clearly saw a person dressed in a guilly suit run across the road behind him and into the brush. As the word went out, another neighbor said his crew reported someone throwing rocks at his drying shed before dawn. One of his crew was sleeping inside. Then another neighbor says he saw a drone overflying all of our farms 2 days ago....


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I remember a home inspection years ago, the inspector found termite evidence and recommended having an expert come in. The expert said there was termites at one time but wasps moved in and ate them. The seller was happy as he didn't have to pay for any extermination work.


they're nice to have around....think right now I have 2 nests....one that is the size of my fist, and from what looks like maybe a new developing in a tree.....I like having them around....the mrs not so much, cause they might sting one of the grand children.....course I'm the type of guy that usually says if they get stung they shouldn't have messed with them....course my name changes soon after I say that....


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 16, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Well here we go. I received some unsettling news from our farm network of neighbors. I got a text early yesterday morning from a neighbor grower on our road. As he was driving to town at first light he clearly saw a person dressed in a guilly suit run across the road behind him and into the brush. As the word went out, another neighbor said his crew reported someone throwing rocks at his drying shed before dawn. One of his crew was sleeping inside. Then another neighbor says he saw a drone overflying all of our farms 2 days ago....


Who do you think it is?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Who do you think it is?


rippers....


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 16, 2020)

doublejj said:


> rippers....


fucking sucks.. You in a legal state? I've not worried about it much here because of it being legal. Good luck..


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> fucking sucks.. You in a legal state? I've not worried about it much here because of it being legal. Good luck..


california....
Most of the neighbors around my farm are much larger growers than me. If they were to hit one of them it would be a huge score. I am actually the small guy. Being legal just makes them bolder. Everyone is now at DEFCON 1.....


----------



## neosapien (Sep 16, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We've got Bald Faced Hornets here, roughly twice as big as a standard Yellow Jacket ~ they have a very bad attitude and the ass to back it up!
> 
> View attachment 4685681


Oh yes. We have them too. Perhaps you missed my post 2 weeks ago where one crash landed through my window whilst driving and tagged me a couple times in the back. I'm a fucking bee magnet.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 16, 2020)

doublejj said:


> california....
> Most of the neighbors around my farm are much larger growers than me. If they were to hit one of them it would be a huge score. I am actually the small guy. Being legal just makes them bolder. WE are now at DEFCON 1.....


But . . . you're not legal.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> But . . . you're not legal.


Cali is and rippers don't know who's legal they aren't checking paperwork


----------



## Halman9000 (Sep 16, 2020)

Halman9000
Japanese Sci-fi


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Oh yes. We have them too. Perhaps you missed my post 2 weeks ago where one crash landed through my window whilst driving and tagged me a couple times in the back. I'm a fucking bee magnet.


Should we call you "Honey" or "Sweetie"  ......


----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2020)

doublejj said:


> california....
> Most of the neighbors around my farm are much larger growers than me. If they were to hit one of them it would be a huge score. I am actually the small guy. Being legal just makes them bolder. Everyone is now at DEFCON 1.....


Tree squirrel season opened the 12th. I've seen Hmong's wearing ghillie suits when hunting them. Seems a little over the top to me, but who knows. They take their whole families out in the woods.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 16, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Cali is and rippers don't know who's legal they aren't checking paperwork


You misunderstood. Your cannabis cultivation operation in CA is illegal. I was responding to your claim that being legal makes them bolder. That won't be an issue for you because your grow isn't legal.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> Tree squirrel season opened the 12th. I've seen Hmong's wearing ghillie suits when hunting them. Seems a little over the top to me, but who knows. They take their whole families out in the woods.


There is no public land out on our road. Many miles of heavily posted private land.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> You misunderstood. Your cannabis cultivation operation in CA is illegal. I was responding to your claim that being legal makes them bolder. That won't be an issue for you because your grow isn't legal.


I was replying to fishermans post about "it" being legal where he's at. Maybe you misunderstood his question...


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 16, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I was replying to fishermans post about "it" being legal where he's at. Maybe you misunderstood his question...


No you weren't.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> No you weren't.


yes i was


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 16, 2020)

doublejj said:


> yes i was


Ok. When you mentioned legal growers being more at risk from the rippers, you were not referring to your illegal grow. Fair enough. Glad your illegal grow is safer than those legal ones.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Ok. When you mentioned legal growers being more at risk from the rippers, you were not referring to your illegal grow. Fair enough. Glad your illegal grow is safer than those legal ones.


so you are 100% legal in everything you do pablo?...you have never exceeded the posted speed limit and not been caught? Ever?...What a hypocrite you are....and a troll


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 16, 2020)

doublejj said:


> so you are 100% legal in everything you do pablo?...you have never exceeded the posted speed limit and not been caught? Ever?...What a hypocrite you are....and a troll


I sometimes exceed the speed limit. While I certainly understand your need to point the finger elsewhere, my driving habits are not comparable to having an ongoing illegal grow operation in California. 

If I'm given a speeding ticket, it only affects me. You're illegal grow op refuses to provide the compensation and rights every other legal grower provides. There's a reason you do that. It's called greed.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> I sometimes exceed the speed limit. While I certainly understand your need to point the finger elsewhere, my driving habits are not comparable to having an ongoing illegal grow operation in California.
> 
> If I'm given a speeding ticket, it only affects me. You're illegal grow op refuses to provide the compensation and rights every other legal grower provides. There's a reason you do that. It's called greed.


speeding risks the lives of everyone on the road, it kills people every day.....illegal pot? not so much. You are much more of a risk to public safety with your admitted willful disregard of posted safety rules on the road, than I am with a little too much weed. You are a danger to us all.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 16, 2020)

doublejj said:


> speeding risks the lives of everyone on the road, it kills people every day.....illegal pot? not so much. You are much more of a risk to public safety with your admitted willful disregard of posted safety rules on the road, than I am with a little too much weed. You are a danger to us all.


LOL.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> Tree squirrel season opened the 12th. I've seen Hmong's wearing ghillie suits when hunting them. Seems a little over the top to me, but who knows. They take their whole families out in the woods.


Hmong don't throw rocks at drying sheds and fly drones over as part of the family hunt.
In fact, Hmong in ghillies with rifles in your woods may be just what you need.
Put up some signs even.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Hmong don't throw rocks at drying sheds and fly drones over as part of the family hunt.
> In fact, Hmong in ghillies with rifles in your woods may be just what you need.
> Put up some signs even.


One of our crew has parked his RV next to the garden and he's staying there with his dog & we have placed motion alarms and lights around to be alerted of trespassers.


----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Hmong don't throw rocks at drying sheds and fly drones over as part of the family hunt.
> In fact, Hmong in ghillies with rifles in your woods may be just what you need.
> Put up some signs even.


Just stating what I have seen in the woods.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 16, 2020)

The Hmong are tough little bastards, if there are some of the old ones from the home country and they aren't friendly, yikes.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 16, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> The Hmong are tough little bastards, if there are some of the old ones from the home country and they aren't friendly, yikes.


Fun fact: The Hmong are ethic Miao Chinese that fled China some 300+ years ago.


----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2020)

Squirrel is also a delicacy for them.


----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> The Hmong are tough little bastards,


I've seen them climb up on the road from canyons that the deer don't like to climb on.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 16, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> The Hmong are tough little bastards, if there are some of the old ones from the home country and they aren't friendly, yikes.


My cousin had hundreds of them working for him at various manufacturing plants over the years.
First thing he would do, fire the dead wood and replace them with Hmong that worked with him from other plants.
He went to their weddings, taught them ice fishing, got them community gardens. 
He's not sure, but he's either in a clan or engaged to the aunt.


----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2020)

DCcan said:


> got them community gardens.


A lot of the strawberry patches around here are planted and maintained by them. That's some back breaking work.


----------



## neosapien (Sep 16, 2020)

DCcan said:


> My cousin had hundreds of them working for him at various manufacturing plants over the years.
> First thing he would do, fire the dead wood and replace them with Hmong that worked with him from other plants.
> He went to their weddings, taught them ice fishing, got them community gardens.
> He's not sure, but he's either in a clan or engaged to the aunt.


He da Mèifū.


----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2020)

Watered the girls this morning, they were sad, but they are all perky now. Beer shelf is full, BLT's for dinner, need to use some T's.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 16, 2020)

The Army and CIA had to fight tooth and nail to get any of the refugees in. 
Not easy to get a large trained insurgent group past congress on the best of days.
Took 20 more years to get the rest in.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 16, 2020)

neosapien said:


> He da Mèifū.


Did Momma translate this for you?


----------



## DCcan (Sep 16, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Did Momma translate this for you?


Momma Google, successor to Ma Bell.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> Watered the girls this morning, they were sad, but they are all perky now. Beer shelf is full, BLT's for dinner, need to use some T's.


I hear you. Wife is making tomato sauce with a few of ours.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2020)

Hmong? 

Google don't fail me now....


----------



## Medskunk (Sep 16, 2020)

Guys i just made this for the first time in 15 years! 




Whats this thin mucus between the butter and the sewers waste under? Shall i give it another boil?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 16, 2020)

Medskunk said:


> Guys i just made this for the first time in 15 years!
> 
> View attachment 4686075
> 
> ...


What is it?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2020)

Medskunk said:


> Guys i just made this for the first time in 15 years!
> 
> View attachment 4686075
> 
> ...


You doing butter?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 16, 2020)

Medskunk said:


> Guys i just made this for the first time in 15 years!
> 
> View attachment 4686075
> 
> ...


In lab we called it a rag layer.
Add like a tablespoon of salt and stir.


----------



## Medskunk (Sep 16, 2020)

Yeahhh butter 10gr vaped bud to 100gr butter!


----------



## Medskunk (Sep 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> In lab we called it a rag layer.
> Add like a tablespoon of salt and stir.



You serious?


----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> In lab we called it a rag layer.
> Add like a tablespoon of salt and stir.


Would that make the butter salty?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 16, 2020)

Medskunk said:


> You serious?


Yes.
Keep the mix warm. “Salting out” an extraction is a good old trick.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> Would that make the butter salty?


Only if you didn’t separate all the water.


----------



## Medskunk (Sep 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Yes.
> Keep the mix warm. “Salting out” an extraction is a good old trick.



Even if its going for sweets?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 16, 2020)

Medskunk said:


> Even if its going for sweets?


Give the butter a second warm water wash 
... taste it to be sure


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 16, 2020)

Holy fucking shit, making tomato sauce is a pain in the ass! 

Forest fire smoke blocked sunlight during the final ripening phase so most of my garden tomatoes are small -- which makes it extra fun...


----------



## Medskunk (Sep 16, 2020)

Ima taste it so bad


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 16, 2020)

Medskunk said:


> Ima taste it so bad


Strap in tight


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Yes.
> Keep the mix warm. “Salting out” an extraction is a good old trick.


So you ad the salt that at the end? 
I always used unsalted butter because it foamed less. Now I use coconut oil.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 16, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> So you ad the salt that at the end?
> I always used unsalted butter because it foamed less. Now I use coconut oil.


Yes. Salt is a classic emulsion breaker. Once you filter your butter or oil, the salt should be gone.


----------



## Medskunk (Sep 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Yes. Salt is a classic emulsion breaker. Once you filter your butter or oil, the salt should be gone.


That ll stay in my mind for good. Thanks. Got some jager pouring in as i type! Cheerio


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 16, 2020)

Medskunk said:


> That ll stay in my mind for good. Thanks. Got some jager pouring in as i type! Cheerio


1 part Jager 4 parts vodka. I call it a BMW.


----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> 1 part Jager 4 parts vodka. I call it a BMW.


I'd call it a headache.


----------



## Medskunk (Sep 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> 1 part Jager 4 parts vodka. I call it a BMW.


Got any of them mercedes? Hahah too tight!!! Too!!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 16, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Holy fucking shit, making tomato sauce is a pain in the ass!
> 
> Forest fire smoke blocked sunlight during the final ripening phase so most of my garden tomatoes are small -- which makes it extra fun...


Our peppers and tomatoes are the only things still going. Squash, cucumbers all went kind of dormant and I'm having to fight off PM with 2 percent milk sprayed on them. Keep hoping the sun will come back and maybe get one or two more cucumbers.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'd call it a headache.


“booze made wonderful”

Excellent variant: 1part Chartreuse 8 parts vodka.
The French Disconnection.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 16, 2020)

@DarkWeb and @Singlemalt 

My first batch of wine was ready a couple weeks ago and I have been drinking it pretty steady. It’s ok taste a lot like cheap box wine but with a good kick, I mean quick like shine does. I used a D47 yeast and 6#’s sugar on it , I have another batch with 1118 yeast and I think it will be about the same 14% abv . And one more batch using a recipe I got from a friend. It all makes wine but I would really like to be able to make it like this old lady that I knew when I was a kid ,,, hers was really good, smooth and tasty.

Anyway that is a little update on the experiment. I have to get around 25-27 750ml bottles for each bottling or drink fast enough to have this empty in time. “ I Can Do It “ burp.

Thanks again fellas.

If everyone wanted to help with the next experiment......., a retort furnish. For biochar.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 16, 2020)

Bareback said:


> @DarkWeb and @Singlemalt
> 
> My first batch of wine was ready a couple weeks ago and I have been drinking it pretty steady. It’s ok taste a lot like cheap box wine but with a good kick, I mean quick like shine does. I used a D47 yeast and 6#’s sugar on it , I have another batch with 1118 yeast and I think it will be about the same 14% abv . And one more batch using a recipe I got from a friend. It all makes wine but I would really like to be able to make it like this old lady that I knew when I was a kid ,,, hers was really good, smooth and tasty.
> 
> ...


A retort, you say?


----------



## Medskunk (Sep 16, 2020)

Try putting a coupleof good stems inside a bottle of spirit let it bathe for a few days. And then.... French disconnection


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 16, 2020)

Medskunk said:


> Got any of them mercedes? Hahah too tight!!! Too!!


Those AMGs will give you a 600-hp hangover


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 16, 2020)

Medskunk said:


> Got any of them mercedes? Hahah too tight!!! Too!!


Oh and I will notnotNOT tell you how AMG sounds in German.


----------



## Medskunk (Sep 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Oh and I will notnotNOT tell you how AMG sounds in German.


I would try but yeah, never go full retard for me hahah 50-50 really


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 16, 2020)

Medskunk said:


> I would try but yeah, never go full retard for me hahah 50-50 really


Oh it was the funniest thing, on the phone with my best friend. Turns out AMG in German is “I am gay!1!”

Say it again! again!! Bwahaa!

Oh I so stepped in it!!


----------



## Medskunk (Sep 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Oh it was the funniest thing, on the phone with my best friend. Turns out AMG in German is “I am gay!1!”
> 
> Say it again! again!! Bwahaa!
> 
> Oh I so stepped in it!!



OMG! Clossssssse


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2020)

Bareback said:


> @DarkWeb and @Singlemalt
> 
> My first batch of wine was ready a couple weeks ago and I have been drinking it pretty steady. It’s ok taste a lot like cheap box wine but with a good kick, I mean quick like shine does. I used a D47 yeast and 6#’s sugar on it , I have another batch with 1118 yeast and I think it will be about the same 14% abv . And one more batch using a recipe I got from a friend. It all makes wine but I would really like to be able to make it like this old lady that I knew when I was a kid ,,, hers was really good, smooth and tasty.
> 
> ...


The sugar will give it a cydery taste.....not apple but you'll know when you taste it. Also a hangover/headache.

Seriously make sure you are not still fermenting after you cork or cap. Unless you want any sparkling........but don't try that yet..
Think glass grenades....I always keep the box the glass came in or at least any box. You keep the full bottles in there so no glass everywhere if they blow. 

The flavor may get better with time.


----------



## Medskunk (Sep 16, 2020)

Tough being pure these days


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 16, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> The sugar will give it a cydery taste.....not apple but you'll know when you taste it. Also a hangover/headache.
> 
> Seriously make sure you are not still fermenting after you cork or cap. Unless you want any sparkling........but don't try that yet..
> Think glass grenades....I always keep the box the glass came in or at least any box. You keep the full bottles in there so no glass everywhere if they blow.
> ...


[email protected] glass grenades


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 16, 2020)

Medskunk said:


> Tough being pure these days
> 
> View attachment 4686135


Easier when you are pure and AMG


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2020)

Some use campden tabs to stop fermentation so they can bottle......you can do it early so there is still sweetness to it


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> [email protected] glass grenades


 No joke man...

Shit can F you up.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 16, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Some use campden tabs to stop fermentation so they can bottle......you can do it early so there is still sweetness to it


“contains sulfites”


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> “contains sulfites”


"Kills yeast"


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Oh I so stepped in it!!


You sure in the heck did...lol


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 16, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> "Kills yeast"


I know man, and yeast is like totally my spirit animal. Were you expecting agreement!?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I know man, and yeast is like totally my spirit animal. Were you expecting agreement!?


You "must" pass some impressive gas then....


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 16, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> You "must" pass some impressive gas then....


Yeah but I don’t get to pass Go and I could totally use $200


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Yeah but I don’t get to pass Go and I could totally use $200


Lots of monopoly in that industry...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 16, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Lots of monopoly in that industry...


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2020)

Hehe nice.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 16, 2020)

doublejj said:


> california....
> Most of the neighbors around my farm are much larger growers than me. If they were to hit one of them it would be a huge score. I am actually the small guy. Being legal just makes them bolder. Everyone is now at DEFCON 1.....


I bet the thieves are out in full force... Fucking scumbags! It's one thing to lose your crop to pests or diseases, or even fire, but to thieves is the worst feeling. Is the thieving worse because of the fires and evacuations, or is this an annual thing? Sounds like you have great neighbors and hopefully they got chased out of there!! Good luck!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> [email protected] glass grenades


Went winter Caribou hunting in the interior, -50 plus & upon getting back to the truck heard the odd "thump" a couple of times from the back of the truck. FKN home brew bottles blowing as they froze - duhhh

Oops.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I bet the thieves are out in full force... Fucking scumbags! It's one thing to lose your crop to pests or diseases, or even fire, but to thieves is the worst feeling. Is the thieving worse because of the fires and evacuations, or is this an annual thing? Sounds like you have great neighbors and hopefully they got chased out of there!! Good luck!!


it's an annual thing but technology has made things easier for them. I'm sure the fires have stir'd them up somewhat. we are almost to the finish line...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> Tree squirrel season opened the 12th. I've seen Hmong's wearing ghillie suits when hunting them. Seems a little over the top to me, but who knows. They take their whole families out in the woods.


My Mien buddies go out like 7-10 people deep. Like you said, their whole family lol.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> Squirrel is also a delicacy for them.


Black dog too . I’m not joking. An OG Hmong guy told me about it. He also told me about the battles in the mountains against the Lao people. They still have a bit of tension in the USA. Many Lao people look down on them like peasants and many Hmong hate their guts with a passion. Tribal warfare tends to get passed down traditionally.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 17, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Our peppers and tomatoes are the only things still going. Squash, cucumbers all went kind of dormant and I'm having to fight off PM with 2 percent milk sprayed on them. Keep hoping the sun will come back and maybe get one or two more cucumbers.


Yeah I was noticing PM is becoming a major problem on the zukes and they aren't producing like they were when it was sunny & hot. 
I may go ahead and chop em, along with several determinant tomato plants. When plants are done, it's best to get them out early so they don't rot. 

Yesterday I noticed that my big whitesnake plant is starting to get aphids. 
It's definitely not going to be brought indoors to finish, and the buds will probably end up being used for butter. 
I'll hit it with some mighty wash & give it a root drench of spinosad but if the problem gets worse, the entire plant will end up in the compost bin.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 17, 2020)

Listen to “the teaches of peaches“ straight thru. Hey I’m different, like you didn’t already know that.
Peaches says she’s a mix of Missy Elliot and Dafpunk.
I say she’s helped lead the way for lady gaga and many other playing on the edge.

Fuck the pain away babies.














“It Was a Real Anthem”: Peaches’ Most Influential Album Just Turned 20


Peaches’ 2000 album, Teaches of Peaches, is celebrating its 20th birthday, and the singer is still proud of the impact it had on a generation of people coming into their sexualities.




www.vogue.com


----------



## DCcan (Sep 17, 2020)

Iv'e listened to her for years, beats pop. Reminds me of the hardcore punk days


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 17, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Iv'e listened to her for years, beats pop. Reminds me of the hardcore punk days


I love you

someone hacked my Spotify today grrrr
I got iHeartRadio instead. I need a place to stash my playlist so I don’t have to recreate it again. What a PITA this has been.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 17, 2020)

Rod Stewart? what?

I listen to him every once in a while.....my adoptive mother loves him

been listening to Arron Lewis lately...has some pretty good stuff




mysunnyboy said:


> I love you
> 
> someone hacked my Spotify today grrrr
> I got iHeartRadio instead. I need a place to stash my playlist so I don’t have to recreate it again. What a PITA this has been.
> View attachment 4686626View attachment 4686627View attachment 4686628View attachment 4686629View attachment 4686630View attachment 4686631View attachment 4686632View attachment 4686633


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 17, 2020)

just got in from the fields

fresh coffee anyone?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> just got in from the fields
> 
> fresh coffee anyone?


things are tightening up on the farm. High security levels in place. time for some Pat Sajack radio


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 17, 2020)

doublejj said:


> things are tightening up on the farm. High security levels in place. time for some Pat Sajack radio


read earlier you having problems.......sorry to hear mate.....

I would have shot that drone out of the sky for invasion of privacy honestly.....the guy in the guilley suit would have shot him with a pellets gun for good measure.....but that's just me....

glad I don't have that problem down here.....at least for now


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 17, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Rod Stewart? what?
> 
> I listen to him every once in a while.....my adoptive mother loves him
> 
> been listening to Arron Lewis lately...has some pretty good stuff


Old stuff from when I was a kid like Maggie May.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Old stuff from when I was a kid like Maggie May.


yeah that is a good song by him, I still listen to that one too.


----------



## raratt (Sep 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Old stuff from when I was a kid like Maggie May.


My wife went and saw him. Took 30 years to finally have a chance.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 17, 2020)

Well shit.

Had to do a small amputation on the star fighter. 
I fucking hate brown mold...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 17, 2020)

Saw Hanes face masks at the drug store today. I would have bought a pack if they had the weiner hole like handerpants









Hanes Wicking Cotton Masks, 10-Pack


Hanes face masks are here! Our non-medical-grade mask is soft, washable and reusable. With three layers of coverage, our breathable, 100% cotton mask is designed for comfortable everyday wear and features Cool Comfort™ moisture-wicking fabric. T




www.hanes.com


----------



## Bareback (Sep 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Saw Hanes face masks at the drug store today. I would have bought a pack if they had the weiner hole like handerpants
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With or without skid marks ?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 17, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Rod Stewart? what?
> 
> I listen to him every once in a while.....my adoptive mother loves him
> 
> been listening to Arron Lewis lately...has some pretty good stuff


 What! The dude has some serious history...
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rod_Stewart 



raratt said:


> My wife went and saw him. Took 30 years to finally have a chance.


I saw him twice. When I was maybe 11-12 my mom brought me....I was pissed till he came out! That dude rocks! Started off with a high kick running out from back stage....to this





Opened my eyes up to more than the stuff on Mtv


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 17, 2020)

Bareback said:


> With or without skid marks ?


skidmarks cost more.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> skidmarks cost more.


I get mine for free.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 17, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> What! The dude has some serious history...
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rod_Stewart
> 
> 
> ...


I had a similar experience when I saw queen with adam lambert. I had no interest in seeing an old 70's band, but my partner wanted to go and the tickets were free. It was such a good show and I was surprised how many queen songs I knew without knowing they were queen songs lol. I'd put it in the top ten concerts I've been to.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 17, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I get mine for free.


I think you're wearing your mask wrong.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I had a similar experience when I saw queen with adam lambert. I had no interest in seeing an old 70's band, but my partner wanted to go and the tickets were free. It was such a good show and I was surprised how many queen songs I knew without knowing they were queen songs lol. I'd put it in the top ten concerts I've been to.


I haven't bought many tickets in my life but have ended up at some really good events.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think you're wearing your mask wrong.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 17, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I haven't bought many tickets in my life but have ended up at some really good events.


I wonder when we'll get to see another concert. We had tickets for camila cabello, justin bieber and cirque du soleil before covid. The camila cabello and justin bieber tickets were refunded. Cirque du soleil gave credits for a future show after covid.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wonder when we'll get to see another concert. We had tickets for camila cabello, justin bieber and cirque du soleil before covid. The camila cabello and justin bieber tickets were refunded. Cirque du soleil gave credits for a future show after covid.


life will be different after covid...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wonder when we'll get to see another concert. We had tickets for camila cabello, justin bieber and cirque du soleil before covid. The camila cabello and justin bieber tickets were refunded. Cirque du soleil gave credits for a future show after covid.


Justin Bieber? oh my, your hysterical. Good One, you almost had me there. hahahah 
your joking, right?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 17, 2020)

doublejj said:


> life will be different after covid...


I believe most things will go back to normal. But one thing I don't see going back....school snow days.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 17, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Justin Bieber? oh my, your hysterical. Good One, you almost had me there. hahahah
> your joking, right?


No, I like dance music.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 17, 2020)

doublejj said:


> life will be different after covid...


I hope we see something like this next summer. I don't anticipate seeing an indoor concert for the foreseeable future.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I had a similar experience when I saw queen with adam lambert. I had no interest in seeing an old 70's band, but my partner wanted to go and the tickets were free. It was such a good show and I was surprised how many queen songs I knew without knowing they were queen songs lol. I'd put it in the top ten concerts I've been to.


One of my favorites.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> No, I like dance music.
> 
> View attachment 4686844


Is he dance though? I like more edm.


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 17, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> One of my favorites.


Love Queen since '73 when I was a kid. My older cousin turned me on to them
and couldn't get enough through the 70's although I did see them in concert at The Forum
in 1980 on mushrooms (still have 3/4's of the ticket). I also have a pic of Brian May with a happy smile and his arm around my shoulder
around '91 outside of the Rainbow on Sunset. Will post it sometime or another. Also took a pic of Roger Taylor.
Funny, when I started to approach Roger (standing with what looked like a couple suited record exec's) with camera in hand he looked at me kinda distraught/bummed kind of like "ohhh no" then I said to him "I wanna take a picture of the greatest drummer in the world!" and his face instantly lit up with a huge grin.
(by saying to him what I said, I'm thinking I made him look good in front of the exec's is part of the reason for the big grin) I still have that pic as well.
I also have among other things a poster of Queens 1st US Tour and US Performance
from a University in Denver CO '74 and an early blood red backround & small stage long haired black leather and metal studs Freddy and Company poster I got
in London in '76 (the live stage shot in the pic was earlier then '76). Sorry for chiming in, your awesome post got me riled lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 17, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Is he dance though? I like more edm.


I think he's more pop/r&b, most of his newer stuff is slower than I like. I listen to almost anything if it's got a good beat and you move to it. I don't particularly care for classic rock bands like led zeppelin or pink floyd. The rolling stones are cool.



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> One of my favorites.


Was that wembley


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Was that wembley


I'm pretty sure it was.


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 17, 2020)

Pic of Brian May (Queen), funny looking me and Roger Taylor below that I took back in day.
Nowadays no long hair for me lol.





Close up spotted pic of me with a couple friends also back in the day.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think he's more pop/r&b, most of his newer stuff is slower than I like. I listen to almost anything if it's got a good beat and you move to it. I don't particularly care for classic rock bands like led zeppelin or pink floyd. The rolling stones are cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Was that wembley


Yeah, I always thought he's more pop. 

I'll listen to anything also.


----------



## raratt (Sep 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> justin bieber


----------



## raratt (Sep 17, 2020)

Bought groceries and put them away, beer shelf is filled. Left out some hamburger for my son to make taco meat. I'm done.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4686959


damnit you beat me to it......


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 17, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> One of my favorites.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 17, 2020)

weird, not sticking


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4686959


Meh musical tastes are personal and I'm not gonna apologize or let you try to embarrass me about it.


----------



## raratt (Sep 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Meh musical tastes are personal and I'm not gonna apologize or let you try to embarrass me about it.


I know, and I'm not trying to embarrass you. Some people liked Abba back in the day.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> I know, and I'm not trying to embarrass you. Some people liked Abba back in the day.


But the stars were bright, Fernando.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Meh musical tastes are personal and I'm not gonna apologize or let you try to embarrass me about it.


Ha you know how much flack I took for going to Rod Stewart with my mom! LOL just busting a little


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> I know, and I'm not trying to embarrass you. Some people liked Abba back in the day.


I did


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 17, 2020)

_"With a bit of rock music, everything is fine"_


----------



## raratt (Sep 17, 2020)

I admit I went to see Kiss once. I am a hard rock snob mostly.


----------



## lokie (Sep 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wonder when we'll get to see another concert. We had tickets for camila cabello, justin bieber and cirque du soleil before covid. The camila cabello and justin bieber tickets were refunded. Cirque du soleil gave credits for a future show after covid.


We have been to 2 different cirque du soleil shows. An awesome show. Highly recommended to Fam and Friends.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> I know, and I'm not trying to embarrass you. Some people liked Abba back in the day.


I like Abba NOW


----------



## raratt (Sep 17, 2020)

I have mellowed a bit in my old age. My appreciation of the Blues was enhanced during my time in the south.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 17, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> _"With a bit of rock music, everything is fine"_


I always said "With a bit of good breathing, you can take anything"........


----------



## raratt (Sep 17, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I always said "With a bit of good breathing, you can take anything"........


That's what she said.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> That's what she said.


That's what I told her


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Meh musical tastes are personal and I'm not gonna apologize or let you try to embarrass me about it.


No worries it's all good, everyone is different.....that's what makes us who we are.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 17, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I always said "With a bit of good breathing, you can take anything"........


_"You're a love machine"_


----------



## raratt (Sep 17, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> _"You're a love machine"_


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 17, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I like Abba NOW


ABBA is bitchin mate...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 17, 2020)

raratt said:


>


----------



## sarahJane211 (Sep 17, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I like Abba NOW


Me too!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 17, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I like Abba NOW


THANK YOU!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 17, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I did


I still do.


----------



## smokin away (Sep 17, 2020)

Readied my pots for my next grow. Always an exciting time filled with encouragement. Dropping five beans tomorrow.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> *THANK YOU FOR THE MUSIC*


FIFY


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 17, 2020)

smokin away said:


> Readied my pots for my next grow. Always an exciting time filled with encouragement. Dropping five beans tomorrow.


8 years? And u finally do that


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 17, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> 8 years? And u finally do that


Politics


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Politics


I almost said it.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 17, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I almost said it.


He’s racist too


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 17, 2020)

smokin away said:


> Readied my pots for my next grow. Always an exciting time filled with encouragement. Dropping five beans tomorrow.


Oh and btw

Bye


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Politics


Iggy candidate, done


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 17, 2020)

Breakfast, weed, grocery run, weed, built a book case (total POS) and made the wife upset cause I lost my shit watching the evening news. Please vote, I don't think my heart or many other Americans can handle much more of the stress that 2020 continues to bring!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 17, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Breakfast, weed, grocery run, weed, built a book case (total POS) and made the wife upset cause I lost my shit watching the evening news. Please vote, I don't think my heart or many other Americans can handle much more of the stress that 2020 continues to bring!


Mate, it will get better, just takes time.....breathe, it's all good


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> He’s racist too
> View attachment 4687080


I know a lot of jamaicans, worked with some for years. I know if I went down there I'd have a freaking awesome time! Haha a Jamaican buddy brought me some of this as a joke one year. Ever hear of it?

https://www.leaf.tv/articles/the-effects-of-magnum-tonic-wine/


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 17, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Jamaica


I almost lived there, younger years...


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 17, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I know a lot of jamaicans, worked with some for years. I know if I went down there I'd have a freaking awesome time! Haha a Jamaican buddy brought me some of this as a joke one year. Ever hear of it?
> 
> https://www.leaf.tv/articles/the-effects-of-magnum-tonic-wine/


I used to as well. Many of them became good people in my mind.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I love you
> 
> someone hacked my Spotify today grrrr
> I got iHeartRadio instead. I need a place to stash my playlist so I don’t have to recreate it again. What a PITA this has been.
> View attachment 4686626View attachment 4686627View attachment 4686628View attachment 4686629View attachment 4686630View attachment 4686631View attachment 4686632View attachment 4686633


Noticed the DM on there.
First concert For me was Depeche Mode at Shoreline in ‘86
I went with my little girlfriends at the time. Yeah, because of the chicks! 
it was this tour




Was a good show. I ain’t gonna lie lots of weed being smoked


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 17, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yeah I was noticing PM is becoming a major problem on the zukes and they aren't producing like they were when it was sunny & hot.
> I may go ahead and chop em, along with several determinant tomato plants. When plants are done, it's best to get them out early so they don't rot.
> 
> Yesterday I noticed that my big whitesnake plant is starting to get aphids.
> ...


The infestation was worse than I thought.

Rest in peace.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 17, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> The infestation was worse than I thought.
> View attachment 4687140
> Rest in peace.


Ok that sux


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 17, 2020)

Sorry to see that man


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 17, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Noticed the DM on there.
> First concert For me was Depeche Mode at Shoreline in ‘86
> I went with my little girlfriends at the time. Yeah, because of the chicks!
> it was this tour
> ...


Niiiice
Did you get lucky?


----------



## manfredo (Sep 17, 2020)

I had to cut a hole in my basement ceiling tonight for running the gas line to the new fireplace insert...Problem is, the hole needed to be right above where my nutriculture is. So I drained it, moved it about 5', refilled it, and then cut about a 12" x 20" hole in the drywall ceiling, nice and neat with a razor knife so not to make too much dust. Tomorrow I am going to try and drill a hole through the fireplace and down into the basement...about 14" through brick and concrete...Sure to be fun. I just hope I get it the first try, and don't hit a floor joist or something that would require a 2nd hole. This should be the hardest part of the job.

My buddy had a good idea too...Gonna hook it up to a 20 pound propane cylinder and make sure the thing works before I install it, since I bought it used. 

I worked down there til midnight last night too, changing over to the winter ventilation setup.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 18, 2020)

Night ...be safe out there 


Space tomatoes are good


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Niiiice
> Did you get lucky?


Yes. But not til a couple years later lol.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 18, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Yes. But not til a couple years later lol.


Hahaha


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 18, 2020)

Finally we are receiving a measure able amount of rain! Sorry outdoor growers, hopefully you had your plants covered under sturdy structures.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> I know, and I'm not trying to embarrass you. Some people liked Abba back in the day.


I like most of corny old disco/pop earworm stuff. Abba, captain and tennille, bee gees. The opening riff from staying alive gets me amped and every time I've heard it played at a club the dance floor has been packed. Disco and funk sound perfectly normal on the radio now and I bet if a lot of those old tunes were released today they'd still be popular.



DarkWeb said:


> Ha you know how much flack I took for going to Rod Stewart with my mom! LOL just busting a little


I've never understood why one would care about the musical tastes of another person. We're weird animals. 


mysunnyboy said:


> THANK YOU!


Video killed the radio star. The cheesy choreography, winking and soft focus on the girls is cringeworthy.


----------



## raratt (Sep 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I like most of corny old disco/pop earworm stuff. Abba, captain and tennille, bee gees. The opening riff from staying alive gets me amped and every time I've heard it played at a club the dance floor has been packed. Disco and funk sound perfectly normal on the radio now and I bet if a lot of those old tunes were released today they'd still be popular.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My siblings are 10 years older than I so I was influenced by their choices in music, my parents not so much. It was the 60's in So Cal and my brother was a stoner listening to rock. As a kid I had to watch the Monkees show, totally cringeworthy now. My wife likes country music, I can handle some of it as long as it doesn't get too twangy. There is usually some serious eye candy in the videos also, lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Pic of Brian May (Queen), funny looking me and Roger Taylor below that I took back in day.
> Nowadays no long hair for me lol.
> 
> 
> ...


So you just came out as Alex Winter?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> So you just came out as Alex Winter?


Excellent! 

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> My siblings are 10 years older than I so I was influenced by their choices in music, my parents not so much. It was the 60's in So Cal and my brother was a stoner listening to rock. As a kid I had to watch the Monkees show, totally cringeworthy now. My wife likes country music, I can handle some of it as long as it doesn't get too twangy. There is usually some serious eye candy in the videos also, lol.


Lol the monkeys, weren't they a made for tv band? Country, motown and heavy metal are probably the only genres I can't listen to... like sunlight to a vampire. My brother is nine years older than me, but I couldn't get into his music he listened to bands like pantera and slip knot. He moved out when I was twelve so he wasn't really an influence on me. I got most of it from my older sister and mother.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol the monkeys, weren't they a made for tv band? Country, motown and heavy metal are probably the only genres I can't listen to... like sunlight to a vampire. My brother is nine years older than me, but I couldn't get into his music he listened to bands like pantera and slip knot. He moved out when I was twelve so he wasn't really an influence on me. I got most of it from my older sister and mother.


Old pic of me and your brother.....


----------



## lokie (Sep 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> So you just came out as Alex Winter?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I know a lot of jamaicans, worked with some for years. I know if I went down there I'd have a freaking awesome time! Haha a Jamaican buddy brought me some of this as a joke one year. Ever hear of it?
> 
> https://www.leaf.tv/articles/the-effects-of-magnum-tonic-wine/


I've been to Jamaica at least a dozen and a half times, love the people and the vibe, never had a lick of problems (except for the time whilst trying to pick up a couple of lbs these dudes with butcher knives tried to rob 6 drunk ~bullet proof~ Coasties, that didn't work out too well for them). 

Momma and I went to Ocho Rios in 2017 for 2 weeks of bliss!
My only really bad experience with them was the Drug Gang wars in S. Fla in the 60's & 70's. They invented brutal as I remember.

Our last trip to the Dominican Republic we brought back _Mama Juana_, an interesting drink - the local saying is "the men make the Mama Juana and the women make babies". 









Mama Juana - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 18, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Pic of Brian May (Queen), funny looking me and Roger Taylor below that I took back in day.
> Nowadays no long hair for me lol.
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit
I thought you were like 25 years old


----------



## DCcan (Sep 18, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Pic of Brian May (Queen), funny looking me and Roger Taylor below that I took back in day.
> Nowadays no long hair for me lol.





mysunnyboy said:


> Holy shit
> I thought you were like 25 years old


Holy shit
I thought you were the the guy who sold me some awesome acid.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I like most of corny old disco/pop earworm stuff. Abba, captain and tennille, bee gees. The opening riff from staying alive gets me amped and every time I've heard it played at a club the dance floor has been packed. Disco and funk sound perfectly normal on the radio now and I bet if a lot of those old tunes were released today they'd still be popular.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Morning fap -- check.


----------



## raratt (Sep 18, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Holy shit
> I thought you were the the guy who sold me some awesome acid.


Microdot sucks.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> Microdot sucks.


Agree, I liked the barrels


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Holy shit
> I thought you were like 25 years old


Yeah, I come off that way lol.


----------



## raratt (Sep 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Agree, I liked the barrels


I had sugar cube once, wow. Paper acid was around quite often, don't remember barrels.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Agree, I liked the barrels


Purple pyramids were the ones for me.
Barrels were good, consistent.


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 18, 2020)

[


curious2garden said:


> So you just came out as Alex Winter?


I'm lost. Not sure what your talking about. 
Please enlighten me.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> [
> 
> I'm lost. Not sure what your talking about.
> Please enlighten me.



Bill (William S. Preston Esq.) of Bill & Ted


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4687629
> Bill (William S. Preston Esq.) of Bill & Ted


I know he is. I still don't get what your saying or trying to say. 
Please enlighten me once more.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4687629
> Bill (William S. Preston Esq.) of Bill & Ted


he made a good vampire too


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> I know he is. I still don't get what your saying or trying to say.
> Please enlighten me once more.


You look like him or he looks like you. Take your pick.


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> You look like him or he looks like you. Take your pick.


I see zero resemblance. I consider your remark as a complete and total
insult. Literally, the worst insult of my entire life. Thanks for that.


----------



## raratt (Sep 18, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Purple pyramids


I guess they called that window pane in my neck of the woods, never had an opportunity to try it.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> I see zero resemblance. I consider your remark as a complete and total
> insult. Literally, the worst insult of my entire life. Thanks for that.


Seriously? Why do you think I'm insulting you?


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> I guess they called that window pane in my neck of the woods, never had an opportunity to try it.


4-way window pane is what we called it in the SFV back in the day. The paper acid you mentioned
that came either blank (blotter) or had a stamp such as Mickey Mouse etc...


----------



## manfredo (Sep 18, 2020)

I had a good day...Tested the fireplace insert and it works perfect, and puts out a ton of heat...fan was whisper quiet...and the biggy...I got a 1" hole bored through the concrete & brick fire box down to the basement for the gas & electric lines...Should be a relatively easy install from here on out. Now to decide what to run my 55' gas line run in. I was gonna do black iron pipe but f**k that!! Too many easier / better choices these days.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 18, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I had a good day...Tested the fireplace insert and it works perfect, and puts out a ton of heat...fan was whisper quiet...and the biggy...I got a 1" hole bored through the concrete & brick fire box down to the basement for the gas & electric lines...Should be a relatively easy install from here on out. Now to decide what to run my 55' gas line run in. I was gonna do black iron pipe but f**k that!! Too many easier / better choices these days.


Copper? Wouldn't that be what you want? I have never installed anything propane. But pretty sure it's all copper to the regulator.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Copper? Wouldn't that be what you want? I have never installed anything propane. But pretty sure it's all copper to the regulator.


Copper is corroded by the sulfur-containing odor agents in gas. Galvanized, zinc, same problem. It’s black iron or schedule something pvc.

Or am I missing new tech?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Copper is corroded by the sulfur-containing odor agents in gas. Galvanized, zinc, same problem. It’s black iron or schedule something pvc.
> 
> Or am I missing new tech?








SDR-11 Yellow Underground Polyethylene (PE) Gas Pipe & Parts - PexUniverse


We offer a complete range of yellow IPS size polyethylene gas pipe, fittings, risers and tracing accessories for outdoor/underground natural and propane gas lines.




www.pexuniverse.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 18, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Copper is corroded by the sulfur-containing odor agents in gas. Galvanized, zinc, same problem. It’s black iron or schedule something pvc.
> 
> Or am I missing new tech?


Was thinking rust.,...didn't consider pvc. But also was thinking maybe there's something new.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Copper? Wouldn't that be what you want? I have never installed anything propane. But pretty sure it's all copper to the regulator.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> SDR-11 Yellow Underground Polyethylene (PE) Gas Pipe & Parts - PexUniverse
> 
> 
> We offer a complete range of yellow IPS size polyethylene gas pipe, fittings, risers and tracing accessories for outdoor/underground natural and propane gas lines.
> ...


Ok see I have that in my shop.... didn't even think about it till you posted it. Propane I never messed with it, not my thing.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Copper? Wouldn't that be what you want? I have never installed anything propane. But pretty sure it's all copper to the regulator.


Can't use PVC indoors...only underground...think if you had a fire!!

Soft copper is what I was thinking, but my plumber friend said the same thing as cannabineer, and that it won't pass code in some locations...But I have soft copper coming in from a 500 gallon tank. My buddy said to at least use the plastic coated copper, but there are other choices now. 

Last job I did we used similar to this stuff...real easy to work with, no need for elbows as it bends around corners. A little pricey but I can buy it wholesale by the foot.









HOME-FLEX 1/2 in. x 75 ft. CSST Corrugated Stainless Steel Tubing 11-00575 - The Home Depot


HOME-FLEX Corrugated Stainless Steel Tubing or CSST is great for installation of gas appliances. CSST easily snakes into attic and basements areas, around corners and bends, and through walls. Much easier



www.homedepot.com





and then there's this new stuff, that the cheapskate in me likes. It's aluminum coated with plastic inside and out, and it's $51 with fittings





__





Amazon.com: Gas Flex 1/2" Tubing Pipe KIT 66ft with 2 Fittings gasflex


Amazon.com: Gas Flex 1/2" Tubing Pipe KIT 66ft with 2 Fittings gasflex



www.amazon.com


----------



## DCcan (Sep 18, 2020)

Propane can use copper, not natural gas.
Not in all areas, or by all gas companies.
Some will only supply propane if they run the line to the device.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 18, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Propane can use copper, not natural gas.
> Not in all areas, or by all gas companies.
> Some will only supply propane if they run the line to the device.


Yeah I had a delivery last week and was quizzing the driver, and i told him I was "thinking about" installing a fireplace insert and wondered if the 3/8" line coming in from the tank would handle both the boiler and the insert, and he assured me it would, with a scientific explanation of how propane works. And when I asked if they would need to inspect it...he thought about it a second then said, "Nah, not since you already have service into the house". 

But I am going to run a 1/2" line instead of 3/8" for the small price difference...and in case he didn't know what he was talking about! But actually I had a hot water heater in the same location that I took out a few years ago, and that was fed with a 3/8" line...That's where the copper line in my chiller came from!


----------



## DCcan (Sep 18, 2020)

manfredo said:


> But I am going to run a 1/2" line instead of 3/8" for the small price difference...and in case he didn't know what he was talking about! But actually I had a hot water heater in the same location that I took out a few years ago, and that was fed with a 3/8" line...That's where the copper line in my chiller came from!


1/2 inch is easier to work with (3/8 fittings can be really crappy finish and threading) and the hole isn't really that much bigger.


----------



## raratt (Sep 18, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Ok see I have that in my shop.... didn't even think about it till you posted it. Propane I never messed with it, not my thing.


----------



## smokin away (Sep 18, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> He’s racist too
> View attachment 4687080


You sure have time on your hands to sit and just post crap. Maybe you could bend your time a bit for facts.




Don't think I sit here and not feel their pain. You know they wanted to put me away too.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 18, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


>


This is great!! And so true...Copper it is!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> I had sugar cube once, wow. Paper acid was around quite often, don't remember barrels.


I sold bud and acid in high school. I’d get a sheet or a 100 microdot for $50-$80 depending on how nice my older sister was. She lived in the Castro District.
The micro dot was just consistent. Each microdot def not being as potent as most blotter though. Or at least a hit from the different sheets of acid I’d get. Was some good acid back then. Haven’t done it in a while though so don’t know how it is now.
I dosed, and shroomed my brains out when younger.


----------



## Lockedin (Sep 19, 2020)

What I accomplished yesterday --- sampled too much and feel asleep before I could post!  

1 oz of good shake & larf to 1 pound of butter and 1/4 cup coconut oil (expeller pressed - low flavor)
Decarb in oven at 240f for 45 min
Double boiler kept the butter at 180f for 3 hours, stir gently occasionally.
Strain through cheesecloth to get plant matter out. (CAUTION - do this while the butter is liquid - but not too hot to touch)
Cool in fridge - or for quicker chilling, place on top of an ice bath as in the picture.
Enjoy! I put a 1/2 tsp on a piece of garlic bread & the other 1/2 tsp went on top of a bowl of pesto pasta, I went onto a couch 45 min later.
--- 1tsp gives a STRONG effect.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 19, 2020)

Lockedin said:


> What I accomplished yesterday --- sampled too much and feel asleep before I could post!
> 
> 1 oz of good shake & larf to 1 pound of butter and 1/4 cup coconut oil (expeller pressed - low flavor)
> Decarb in oven at 240f for 45 min
> ...


I've never combined butter and coconut oil. Sounds interesting tho... 

Stale weed makes the best butter because it has minimal smell & taste. 
I just blast everything in a rice cooker with a quart of water for about 1 hour. (most of the water boils off)

What's your waste percentage with cheesecloth? Mine is usually 15 - 20%. 

There's gotta be a way to recover more oil from the sludge...


----------



## Lockedin (Sep 19, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've never combined butter and coconut oil. Sounds interesting tho...
> 
> Stale weed makes the best butter because it has minimal smell & taste.
> I just blast everything in a rice cooker with a quart of water for about 1 hour. (most of the water boils off)
> ...


The Coconut Oil helps with consistency, and is a great extractor in it's own right. Expeller pressed has little to no smell or taste. I figure it replaces the water content lost while double boiling.

Cheese Cloth - I lose more than I'd like; I squeeze and wring the cheese cloth pouch like I'm trying to dry a towel. I'd guess 10-15% waste as well.

I agree - older, crispier weed imparts less taste, but all I have around the house is fresh trim & larf (a good problem t have).

Effects were stronger than expected - 1 tsp dose, 45 minute wait, then a big body buzz, giggles, and oops, too much - I went night night!
I have some chores to take care of today, but I'm going to try a 1/2 tsp. this evening.

Grilled steaks with Chimichurri and cannabutter to top.


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Seriously? Why do you think I'm insulting you?


Cause I'm not that funny looking. At least I don't think I am lol.
Anyhow, I apologize for my misbehavior. I shouldn't of jumped to conclusions and
I definitely know you weren't trying to insult me. I know you better then that lol.
Hope you accept my sincere apologies.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 19, 2020)

My son asked me, “what food are you making? It smells good. Do you think I’ll like it?”.


----------



## raratt (Sep 19, 2020)

Pulled the hood liner on the Challenger to get to the sprayer nozzles. I hate those stupid plastic push holder thingies. Went to pull the nozzles out and they shattered, gotta love plastic parts and stupid heat. Dealer wants $44 ea, Amazon has them for $24, plus I need to get new push holders, $9 for 30. You don't realize how often you use the sprayers until they don't work. Time to cook brunch.


----------



## Lockedin (Sep 19, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> My son asked me, “what food are you making? It smells good. Do you think I’ll like it?”. View attachment 4688798



RSO?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 19, 2020)

Lockedin said:


> RSO?


Cold brew VG TINCURE. I just heat it up prior to straining. I need to strain a couple of the jars once more. I ran out of cheese cloth and had to use the same piece for the last 2.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 19, 2020)

I played an early gig today at a local arboretum. Started at 10:30am, had to wake up at 8am. Haven't been up that early in years. Gorgeous day, sunny and 65. It was an hour wedding ceremony/picture taking gig for $250, but they gave me the biggest tip I've ever received!





Tip paid more than the gig. I'm just that good. Gotta start getting up early more often...


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 19, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> My son asked me, “what food are you making? It smells good. Do you think I’ll like it?”. View attachment 4688798


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 19, 2020)

Got to meet my kid's girl, she came from Cali for a visit. She is tiny, cute, and smart. They found some time to chill near the pool, my pasty kid really needed some sun


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 19, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Got to meet my kid's girl, she came from Cali for a visit. She is tiny, cute, and smart. They found some time to chill near the pool, my pasty kid really needed some sun
> 
> 
> View attachment 4688843


Awwwwww


----------



## raratt (Sep 19, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've never combined butter and coconut oil. Sounds interesting tho...
> 
> Stale weed makes the best butter because it has minimal smell & taste.
> I just blast everything in a rice cooker with a quart of water for about 1 hour. (most of the water boils off)
> ...


When I do butter or QWET I use an extra fine strainer like this, it reduces loss and I haven't noticed any greenery getting through.


https://www.amazon.com/LiveFresh-Stainless-Strainer-Reinforced-Sturdy/dp/B074539PSF/ref=redir_mobile_desktop?ie=UTF8&aaxitk=91ClgNaBSfh-JlfV4ucgXQ&hsa_cr_id=5783953040901&ref_=sbx_be_s_sparkle_mcd_asin_1


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 19, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I played an early gig today at a local arboretum. Started at 10:30am, had to wake up at 8am. Haven't been up that early in years. Gorgeous day, sunny and 65. It was an hour wedding ceremony/picture taking gig for $250, but they gave me the biggest tip I've ever received!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4688821
> ...


Hell yeah shake it man!


----------



## Bareback (Sep 19, 2020)

I made a retort furnace today. I plan on uping my organic soils with some biochar plus making my own lump charcoal. I fired it up already and should know in the morning if it works or if I’ll have to adjust it some to get it to run right. Fingers crossed. 
P.S. money spent on this project so far......0.00$ so if it fails..... it won’t be an experience education. But like so many other hair brained ideas YT led the way with so many conflicting stories that success or failure will not give me back the 10 hours of couch time I’ve invested or wasted.

Can “ high hopes “ be claimed if were high and hope it worked?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 19, 2020)

Welp got the lawn mower. That was a freaking pain, started the mower, started cutting then bam something hit the blades, large rock hit the blades after some inspection..so now I had a blade bent. Went to the store pick up a set, got the bent one replaced....and the lawn got done. Also got about have the yard weedeated, still got half to do. Finally had a beer and some space tomatoes and low and behold I'm a new grandpa to 8 puppies. A hell.....

Going back to beer and space tomatoes, it's been a day, don't want to adult anymore...Get you a pic of the new fur babies tomorrow and a count.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 19, 2020)

Breakfast, watched a little heartbreak at the TDF TT, walked the neighbors dogs, raked the side yard and filled the green bin with pine debris, cleaned the garage up, lunch, another walk, ate a wonderful dinner and now gonna watch a bad movie on the TV. Shitty week till today.. Hope others also saw a improvement.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 20, 2020)

Ordered my gas line this a.m. after much research...went with coated 1/2" soft copper. So now that I have a few days wait time, I can get the other parts ready...Need to run the 2 vent lines down the chimney, and i'm going to install an electric outlet right in the firebox so I can hide the wiring....and maybe run a thermostat wire to make things really nice.

With a little luck I'll be sitting in front of a fire next weekend!! I would have had a wood fire going last night if it was still hooked up...Frost here last night....Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr! 






Mueller Industries Dy08050 1/2" Od X 50 Ft. Yl Plastic Coil Copper Tubing Type for sale online


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Mueller Industries Dy08050 1/2" Od X 50 Ft. Yl Plastic Coil Copper Tubing Type at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Mohican (Sep 20, 2020)

My daughter came home from the hospital with her daughter and then had some breast feeding issues and freaked out. They took her to the ER and she had to wait in the car (she had a c-section). Called us crying. ER yelled at our son-in-law (SIL) for not feeding her formula. Daughter asked us to pick up formula and laxative, so we did and met them at their house. Her husband had only had three hours of sleep in the last three days and was exhausted (I remember those days). We sent him to bed and Mrs. Mo held our granddaughter all day! Breast pump arrived and things started to get better. We went home that evening when our SIL woke up. We fixed a quick snack, and settled down in front of the TV to watch some Silent Witness (Britbox). We get a call - daughter dropped a laxative pill on the floor and the cat ate it. Now the cat is foaming at the mouth and SIL is headed to the Vet ER. We go back and keep her company while we wait for news. SIL returns and the cat is going to be OK. We head home and get in bed to watch the news. News ends and bam! We have an earthquake. The day from hell had to have a last word.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2020)

Mohican said:


> My daughter came home from the hospital with her daughter and then had some breast feeding issues and freaked out. They took her to the ER and she had to wait in the car (she had a c-section). Called us crying. ER yelled at our son-in-law (SIL) for not feeding her formula. Daughter asked us to pick up formula and laxative, so we did and met them at their house. Her husband had only had three hours of sleep in the last three days and was exhausted (I remember those days). We sent him to bed and Mrs. Mo held our granddaughter all day! Breast pump arrived and things started to get better. We went home that evening when our SIL woke up. We fixed a quick snack, and settled down in front of the TV to watch some Silent Witness (Britbox). We get a call - daughter dropped a laxative pill on the floor and the cat ate it. Now the cat is foaming at the mouth and SIL is headed to the Vet ER. We go back and keep her company while we wait for news. SIL returns and the cat is going to be OK. We head home and get in bed to watch the news. News ends and bam! We have an earthquake. The day from hell had to have a last word.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


Oh man what a day! SIL is gonna be changing diapers and picking up cat shit.....lol poor guy......Happy it's not me


----------



## raratt (Sep 20, 2020)

Picked up a bed frame for $10, need to find a box spring. We have a captains bed with drawers under it that I need to take apart so that the flooring I have can be installed. Dropped off a bag of pomegranate sees for the grandkids. Stopped on the way home to call and see if the wife wanted me to stop at the taqueria and saw an accident happen. Idiots were racing to where he road goes to one lane and the SUV went off the road. There was a semi right next to them when it happened. I was surprised the SUV didn't roll, they had to be doing 90. I called 911 and drove past the accident, a couple people were sitting next to the road near the mangled SUV.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 20, 2020)

My grandson was born on Oahu in April. We haven't seen him in person yet. It was so awesome to get to see her!

Our SIL and daughter are saying things like "It will be nice when things get back to normal." I turned to Mrs. Mo and whispered "yeah, in thirty years" hehe.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2020)

Apple, blueberry, plum, rum butter.......apple crisp.....and 2 milk crates more of apples. Tomorrow will be apples in simple syrup...sauce and jelly.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 20, 2020)

I drained the kiddie pool today- it was more work than one might imagine


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 20, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I drained the kiddie pool today- it was more work than one might imagine


Liquefied kiddies are remarkably viscous.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Liquefied kiddies are remarkably viscous.


Bone in adds to the viscosity enormously.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 20, 2020)

Mohican said:


> My daughter came home from the hospital with her daughter and then had some breast feeding issues and freaked out. They took her to the ER and she had to wait in the car (she had a c-section). Called us crying. ER yelled at our son-in-law (SIL) for not feeding her formula. Daughter asked us to pick up formula and laxative, so we did and met them at their house. Her husband had only had three hours of sleep in the last three days and was exhausted (I remember those days). We sent him to bed and Mrs. Mo held our granddaughter all day! Breast pump arrived and things started to get better. We went home that evening when our SIL woke up. We fixed a quick snack, and settled down in front of the TV to watch some Silent Witness (Britbox). We get a call - daughter dropped a laxative pill on the floor and the cat ate it. Now the cat is foaming at the mouth and SIL is headed to the Vet ER. We go back and keep her company while we wait for news. SIL returns and the cat is going to be OK. We head home and get in bed to watch the news. News ends and bam! We have an earthquake. The day from hell had to have a last word.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


Running on no sleep with a newborn is the worst. Especially when life throws you curve balls. Hopefully blessings and positive vibrations are to follow the chaos they are experiencing.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Liquefied kiddies are remarkably viscous.





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Bone in adds to the viscosity enormously.


Smooth or Chunky. It's just personal preference. Both spread well on toast...


----------



## Bareback (Sep 21, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Ordered my gas line this a.m. after much research...went with coated 1/2" soft copper. So now that I have a few days wait time, I can get the other parts ready...Need to run the 2 vent lines down the chimney, and i'm going to install an electric outlet right in the firebox so I can hide the wiring....and maybe run a thermostat wire to make things really nice.
> 
> With a little luck I'll be sitting in front of a fire next weekend!! I would have had a wood fire going last night if it was still hooked up...Frost here last night....Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr!
> 
> ...


Can you flare this pipe or is it compression fittings or does it have its own line or “ special “ fittings.

All I have seen locally is stainless steel and I don’t have the tools for it but I can still run black pipe or regular soft copper . You must have a gas fitter license to do it legally here but it there’s no inspection I will do it when necessary, but also really like to do things up to code just in case they sell and get a home inspection later.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 21, 2020)

It's harvest season here in the PNW. 
Well, sort of... 

I had to compost most of my big plants due to mold and/or bugs. 
Now I'm bringing some of the survivors inside to finish and it's a pain in the ass.
All fan leaves get removed along with anything lower than 18" from the tips. 
Then they get hosed down with mighty wash and spinosad. 

It has been a learning experience, as usual. 
Polyhybrids sure love to grow nuts on lower nodes! Holy shit!!! 
Rather than try to find all the balls, it's safer and easier to just strip off the lower growth before pollen can be released.


----------



## raratt (Sep 21, 2020)

Fixed one of the terrace boards behind veggie garden #1. 4X4's rotted out so it was falling over. I happened to have a piece of rebar my neighbor gave to me so I just cut a couple 12" pieces and pounded them in the ground to hold it up. Bob's your Uncle.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 21, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Bone in adds to the viscosity enormously.


Now I am imagining a kiddie pool that drains into the shredder from “Fargo”.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 21, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Can you flare this pipe or is it compression fittings or does it have its own line or “ special “ fittings.
> 
> All I have seen locally is stainless steel and I don’t have the tools for it but I can still run black pipe or regular soft copper . You must have a gas fitter license to do it legally here but it there’s no inspection I will do it when necessary, but also really like to do things up to code just in case they sell and get a home inspection later.


Yes, it's regular soft copper with the plastic coating on it...Just peel it back a few inches and flare as normal. I've actually never used it before...They say it bends easier and doesn't kink as easily. Code requires a flare connection for gas here. 

I'm getting ready to go out and work on the chimney liner...Mine is similar to this one linked, but they had some additions on to get it over the peak of their roof, so I need to modify it a little. It's kind of a complex venting/intake system









Empire DVKI-2P Innsbrook Direct Vent Gas Fireplace Vertical Vent Kit - 17 Foot


Empire DVKI-2P Innsbrook Direct Vent Gas Fireplace Vertical Vent Kit - 17 Foot Finishing the venting installation of your Innsbrook direct vent gas fireplace doesn't have to be difficult. It can, in fact, be quite simple using this Empire DVKI2P Innsbrook Direct Vent Gas Fireplace Vertical Vent...




www.efireplacestore.com





And here's the stove https://www.regency-fire.com/en/Products/Gas/Gas-Inserts/E33


----------



## Bareback (Sep 21, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Yes, it's regular soft copper with the plastic coating on it...Just peel it back a few inches and flare as normal. I've actually never used it before...They say it bends easier and doesn't kink as easily. Code requires a flare connection for gas here.
> 
> I'm getting ready to go out and work on the chimney liner...Mine is similar to this one linked, but they had some additions on to get it over the peak of their roof, so I need to modify it a little. It's kind of a complex venting/intake system
> 
> ...


Nice stove.


----------



## raratt (Sep 21, 2020)

Made biscuits and sausage gravy (the biscuits were frozen, didn't make them) and scrambled eggs for breakfast. Turned out pretty good for my second attempt at gravy. I like the gravy thick so it sticks to your ribs, mission accomplished. The couch is calling my name.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> Made biscuits and sausage gravy (the biscuits were frozen, didn't make them) and scrambled eggs for breakfast. Turned out pretty good for my second attempt at gravy. I like the gravy thick so it sticks to your ribs, mission accomplished. The couch is calling my name.


I like to fry up a package of regular Jimmy Deans, get it all crumbled up, add milk & once it comes to a rolling boil I'll add salt, pepper & flour to thicken.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 21, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I like to fry up a package of regular Jimmy Deans, get it all crumbled up, add milk & once it comes to a rolling boil I'll add salt, pepper & flour to thicken.


Thats old school, pour it on grits or taters. Definitely minus Fahrenheit food.
Sled-heads and ridge hoppers can't live without 5000+ calories.

My sister the semi-vegetarian would eat that, just tell her its organic Jimmy Deans.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Thats old school, pour it on grits or taters. Definitely minus Fahrenheit food.
> Sled-heads and ridge hoppers can't live without 5000+ calories.
> 
> My sister the semi-vegetarian would eat that, just tell her its organic Jimmy Deans.


LOL need calories to burn! I don't know how many times I've heard "What's that your third breakfast?" Chicken fingers are really good on a bacon egg and cheese sandwich with a little honey mustard


----------



## DCcan (Sep 21, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Chicken fingers are really good


What a coincidence...rice flour with ginger/salt/pepper, egg, then Panko breading.
Waiting for the rice, then stir fry the frozen greens in chili oil/ black bean sauce


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 21, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Now I am imagining a kiddie pool that drains into the shredder from “Fargo”.
> 
> View attachment 4690701


Sounds like a pretty modest proposal to me. Wood chippers can handle just about anything


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2020)

DCcan said:


> What a coincidence...rice flour with ginger/salt/pepper, egg, then Panko breading.
> Waiting for the rice, then stir fry the frozen greens in chili oil/ black bean sauce
> View attachment 4690842


I'll bring some drinks and bud....see you in 10!


----------



## raratt (Sep 21, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> regular Jimmy Deans


I used the hot kind... I make a rue with the sausage fat and add any extra oil I need and flour, then add milk.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2020)

Mohican said:


> My grandson was born on Oahu in April. We haven't seen him in person yet. It was so awesome to get to see her!
> 
> Our SIL and daughter are saying things like "It will be nice when things get back to normal." I turned to Mrs. Mo and whispered "yeah, in thirty years" hehe.


They never do though really. Children are our hostages to the future.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 21, 2020)

raratt said:


> I used the hot kind... I make a rue with the sausage fat and add any extra oil I need and flour, then add milk.


That's how I do it.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 21, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I'll bring some drinks and bud....see you in 10!


Potluck?


----------



## raratt (Sep 21, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Potluck? View attachment 4691012


I'm grillin chicken tonight, not as fancy at that.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Potluck? View attachment 4691012


Oh yeah man! That looks real good  

LOL I just got up from the table...... London broil, corn on the cob and a salad......but my mouth is watering again!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 21, 2020)

My wife has a great recipe but she uses ham. Chicken would be real good to.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 21, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Now I am imagining a kiddie pool that drains into the shredder from “Fargo”.
> 
> View attachment 4690701


That's one hell of a pool slide! 

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 21, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> That's one hell of a pool slide!
> 
> SH420


----------



## DCcan (Sep 21, 2020)

Found a new hiking spot to try, Butler Foundation bought the land for $2 million and built a park.
They bought 7 parcels in the bay, setting up a Kayak and bicycle route for this maze of points.
Free camp sites, cherrystone clams, 20 ft tides and early sunrises. 
Doesn't look like a good spot for auto flowers, though

Cobscook Shores, Lubec ME


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 21, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Found a new hiking spot to try, Butler Foundation bought the land for $2 million and built a park.
> They bought 7 parcels in the bay, setting up a Kayak and bicycle route for this maze of points.
> Free camp sites, cherrystone clams, 20 ft tides and early sunrises.
> Doesn't look like a good spot for auto flowers, though
> ...


I’d like to be there with a canoe


----------



## DCcan (Sep 21, 2020)

I like all the polished stones in the coves, the tides just rip thru there.
Whirlpools and enormous rocks in there, may want a nimble kayak.
Small canoe and adrenaline will do it though. 
I went out in my ten ft rowboat , frigging rock the size of a city bus was there underwater, never saw it till low tide


----------



## manfredo (Sep 21, 2020)

I was ready for bed, but now I'm starving!! And then I remembered I have a fresh box of Lucky Charms. Pure sugar rush is what makes them "magically delicious"!!!!

I'm still craving apple crisp from a post a few days ago.

I had to drive north a little today and the leaves are changing color already!


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I was ready for bed, but now I'm starving!! And then I remembered I have a fresh box of Lucky Charms. Pure sugar rush is what makes them "magically delicious"!!!!
> 
> I'm still craving apple crisp from a post a few days ago.
> 
> I had to drive north a little today and the leaves are changing color already!


Leaves are changing quick.....I think the drought is gonna screw it up though.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Sep 22, 2020)

Today I beat my personal best for how many stripers I caught in a day. 

Former Personal best was 17. Today was 21 with 2 doubles on one rod.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 22, 2020)

A little progress today...Got my gas line and electric line roughed in today...now to hook them up, then my buddy is supposed to come over tomorrow eve to help me "snake"  the vent & intake lines through the chimney. Busy day...I need to get my arse to bed!!


----------



## DCcan (Sep 23, 2020)

Got new slippers, I had to fight the dogs off when I opened the box.
They thought it was for them, one for each.
The look I got when they went on my feet.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4693173


Hell fuckin yeah! Once it starts it goes up fast!


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4693173


Hell yeah bro. Gettin' there quick.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Hell fuckin yeah! Once it starts it goes up fast!


Goes up fast for sure! Doing all the bracing and shit so i can start on the extended roof framing and then i can do all the sub fascia and fascia then sheath the fucker and get the roofer here


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 23, 2020)

Framing in this vaulted gable end right now feeling pretty hammered. Check out Mt St Helens in the background


----------



## Mohican (Sep 23, 2020)

Love the open space! Killer job!
How did you get the trusses up there? Giant fork lift?
One of my jobs in high school was building trusses. Those sheet metal nails come in a box and they are razor sharp.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Framing in this vaulted gable end right now feeling pretty hammered. Check out Mt St Helens in the background  View attachment 4693192


Sure that's plumb?


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 23, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Love the open space! Killer job!
> How did you get the trusses up there? Giant fork lift?
> One of my jobs in high school was building trusses. Those sheet metal nails come in a box and they are razor sharp.


Thanks brother!
The trusses were put up on the top plates friday with their crane/truck rig.
I built a bunch of temporary walls with the 2x6 form boards i had for the trusses to rest on and for me to help roll them up.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 23, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Got new slippers, I had to fight the dogs off when I opened the box.
> They thought it was for them, one for each.
> The look I got when they went on my feet.


Hush puppies?


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Framing in this vaulted gable end right now feeling pretty hammered. Check out Mt St Helens in the background  View attachment 4693192


I watched the 6 PM brief, they were doing some burning out operations to strengthen the line before the wind shifts to down canyon tonight. They said it went well.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 23, 2020)

Made good progress (for an old fart working alone) on the insert...It is in the house, the gas line is all connected and tested, the new electric outlet live, and the chimney liner is in place, but still needs to be connected on both ends. Should be an hours more work...so figure 3 hours, lol. That plastic coated soft copper was a dream to work with, it bent easy with no kinking. I'm a tired pup though, to bed early I think. And of course, it has warmed back up, but I'll take all the summer weather we can get!!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 23, 2020)

I hit this Shoreline Colombian Fire with some frozen Rare Dankness Ghost Train Haze pollen on one cola and some MuMoBG (Holy Smoke Mulanje Gold x Holy Smoke Mozambique Poison - Bubble Gum pheno) on another.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## raratt (Sep 24, 2020)

Had to call Rain Bird to figure out how to turn off the second time watering on my sprinklers. I had two zones that would repeat. You have to set it to between 11:55 and midnight to turn it off. Would have been a nice thing to put in the manual...


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 24, 2020)

Nothing like a bear 20' away get spooked up a tree.....I think we where both walking towards each other and noticed at the same time.......was just getting dark. He wasn't a big one but enough to get your blood pumping


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 24, 2020)

I've been a good boy lately, so I decided to treat myself by purchasing a beautiful carbon fiber violin bow a couple of days ago. Since it is a $1400 bow, the maker naturally sent it signature required. It was scheduled to arrive today, and I made sure I could hear the buzzer all day as I did not want to miss the Fed Ex guy. I am in the middle of a harvest trimming my ass off, anyway. My buzzer rings at about 3pm and it's Amazon with a package. I wasn't expecting any Amazon stuff, but I forget that I order things all the time. I waited until about 7pm for the Fed Ex guy, then stepped out quickly to deliver some weed to customers that popped by. Lo and behold, what is waiting for me in my hallway??? My bow! The lazy, dishonest Fed Ex bastard announced himself as Amazon so he wouldn't have to climb my stairs and get my signature! It could easily have been stolen, it's happened before. I am of half a mind to pretend that I never got the bow, and make Fed Ex pay to get my $1400 back. So many people out of work, and this fucking asshole does business like this. Smh...


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 24, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I've been a good boy lately, so I decided to treat myself by purchasing a beautiful carbon fiber violin bow a couple of days ago. Since it is a $1400 bow, they maker naturally sent it signature required. It was scheduled to arrive today, and I made sure I could hear the buzzer all day as I did not want to miss the Fed Ex guy. I am in the middle of a harvest trimming my ass off, anyway. My buzzer rings at about 3pm and it's Amazon with a package. I wasn't expecting any Amazon stuff, but I forget that I order things all the time. I waited until about 7pm for the Fed Ex guy, then stepped out quickly to deliver some weed to customers that popped by. Lo and behold, what is waiting for me in my hallway??? My bow! The lazy, dishonest Fed Ex bastard announced himself as Amazon so he wouldn't have to climb my stairs and get my signature! It could easily have been stolen, it's happened before. I am of half a mind to pretend that I never got the bow, and make Fed Ex pay to get my $1400 back. So many people out of work, and this fucking asshole does business like this. Smh...


I don't like fedex......I do lots of shipping and receiving......fedex has always been horrible.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Sep 24, 2020)

Played with my rabbit.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 24, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I've been a good boy lately, so I decided to treat myself by purchasing a beautiful carbon fiber violin bow a couple of days ago. Since it is a $1400 bow, they maker naturally sent it signature required. It was scheduled to arrive today, and I made sure I could hear the buzzer all day as I did not want to miss the Fed Ex guy. I am in the middle of a harvest trimming my ass off, anyway. My buzzer rings at about 3pm and it's Amazon with a package. I wasn't expecting any Amazon stuff, but I forget that I order things all the time. I waited until about 7pm for the Fed Ex guy, then stepped out quickly to deliver some weed to customers that popped by. Lo and behold, what is waiting for me in my hallway??? My bow! The lazy, dishonest Fed Ex bastard announced himself as Amazon so he wouldn't have to climb my stairs and get my signature! It could easily have been stolen, it's happened before. I am of half a mind to pretend that I never got the bow, and make Fed Ex pay to get my $1400 back. So many people out of work, and this fucking asshole does business like this. Smh...


You should invent the compound bow for violins. Look how far it advanced Bambistabbing.

That cello could now armwrestle the thrash metal bass guitars.
And (strong term) win.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 24, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> Played with my rabbit.
> View attachment 4694218


Awww. I'd love to pet your bunny...


----------



## neosapien (Sep 24, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I've been a good boy lately, so I decided to treat myself by purchasing a beautiful carbon fiber violin bow a couple of days ago. Since it is a $1400 bow, they maker naturally sent it signature required. It was scheduled to arrive today, and I made sure I could hear the buzzer all day as I did not want to miss the Fed Ex guy. I am in the middle of a harvest trimming my ass off, anyway. My buzzer rings at about 3pm and it's Amazon with a package. I wasn't expecting any Amazon stuff, but I forget that I order things all the time. I waited until about 7pm for the Fed Ex guy, then stepped out quickly to deliver some weed to customers that popped by. Lo and behold, what is waiting for me in my hallway??? My bow! The lazy, dishonest Fed Ex bastard announced himself as Amazon so he wouldn't have to climb my stairs and get my signature! It could easily have been stolen, it's happened before. I am of half a mind to pretend that I never got the bow, and make Fed Ex pay to get my $1400 back. So many people out of work, and this fucking asshole does business like this. Smh...


You should do it. I mean FedEx marooned and almost killed Tom Hanks on a fucking island. He's a national treasure.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 24, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Awww. I'd love to pet your bunny...


... you do know ... ?


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 24, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I've been a good boy lately, so I decided to treat myself by purchasing a beautiful carbon fiber violin bow a couple of days ago. Since it is a $1400 bow, they maker naturally sent it signature required. It was scheduled to arrive today, and I made sure I could hear the buzzer all day as I did not want to miss the Fed Ex guy. I am in the middle of a harvest trimming my ass off, anyway. My buzzer rings at about 3pm and it's Amazon with a package. I wasn't expecting any Amazon stuff, but I forget that I order things all the time. I waited until about 7pm for the Fed Ex guy, then stepped out quickly to deliver some weed to customers that popped by. Lo and behold, what is waiting for me in my hallway??? My bow! The lazy, dishonest Fed Ex bastard announced himself as Amazon so he wouldn't have to climb my stairs and get my signature! It could easily have been stolen, it's happened before. I am of half a mind to pretend that I never got the bow, and make Fed Ex pay to get my $1400 back. So many people out of work, and this fucking asshole does business like this. Smh...


Probably the same dude who delivered your scooter. Lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 24, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I've been a good boy lately, so I decided to treat myself by purchasing a beautiful carbon fiber violin bow a couple of days ago. Since it is a $1400 bow, they maker naturally sent it signature required. It was scheduled to arrive today, and I made sure I could hear the buzzer all day as I did not want to miss the Fed Ex guy. I am in the middle of a harvest trimming my ass off, anyway. My buzzer rings at about 3pm and it's Amazon with a package. I wasn't expecting any Amazon stuff, but I forget that I order things all the time. I waited until about 7pm for the Fed Ex guy, then stepped out quickly to deliver some weed to customers that popped by. Lo and behold, what is waiting for me in my hallway??? My bow! The lazy, dishonest Fed Ex bastard announced himself as Amazon so he wouldn't have to climb my stairs and get my signature! It could easily have been stolen, it's happened before. I am of half a mind to pretend that I never got the bow, and make Fed Ex pay to get my $1400 back. So many people out of work, and this fucking asshole does business like this. Smh...


This was 4 yrs ago: I'd ordered something and it was coming Fedex. I get a call and it's the driver asking where my place is,; I ask him
where he is and what he sees, basically he is right in front of my place. I ask if he sees the dirt road, yes, so come on down it. I should see him in 2-3 min. after 5 min I hop in my car and drive out, just as he is leaving my neighbor's place. I ask why, "I couldn't see a house"; I told you that you wouldn't until you drove a 1/3 mi down the dirt road. I then asked him where the package was, at my neighbor's. Then asked if this is his route is he always the Fedex driver in this area. Yes. A month later, my neighbor calls to tell me a package is there delivered by Fedex. I called Fedex, raised hell and won't buy anything if it is delivered by Fedex.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> This was 4 yrs ago: I'd ordered something and it was coming Fedex. I get a call and it's the driver asking where my place is,; I ask him
> where he is and what he sees, basically he is right in front of my place. I ask if he sees the dirt road, yes, so come on down it. I should see him in 2-3 min. after 5 min I hop in my car and drive out, just as he is leaving my neighbor's place. I ask why, "I couldn't see a house"; I told you that you wouldn't until you drove a 1/3 mi down the dirt road. I then asked him where the package was, at my neighbor's. Then asked if this is his route is he always the Fedex driver in this area. Yes. A month later, my neighbor calls to tell me a package is there delivered by Fedex. I called Fedex, raised hell and won't buy anything if it is delivered by Fedex.


I called them the other day......I've had more fedex delivered in the last few months than I ever have. I think they're picking up the scraps........meth head driver and all....


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> This was 4 yrs ago: I'd ordered something and it was coming Fedex. I get a call and it's the driver asking where my place is,; I ask him
> where he is and what he sees, basically he is right in front of my place. I ask if he sees the dirt road, yes, so come on down it. I should see him in 2-3 min. after 5 min I hop in my car and drive out, just as he is leaving my neighbor's place. I ask why, "I couldn't see a house"; I told you that you wouldn't until you drove a 1/3 mi down the dirt road. I then asked him where the package was, at my neighbor's. Then asked if this is his route is he always the Fedex driver in this area. Yes. A month later, my neighbor calls to tell me a package is there delivered by Fedex. I called Fedex, raised hell and won't buy anything if it is delivered by Fedex.



Did your neighbor open your sex doll??? That can be awkward...


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 24, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Did your neighbor open your sex doll??? That can be awkward...


Or a great intro to a porn........dear penthouse....


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 24, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Or a great intro to a porn........dear penthouse....


I, Screwbot


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 24, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Or a great intro to a porn........dear penthouse....


Dear Penthouse.

You're not going to believe this, but I swear it the truth. My neighbor and I just had a threesome, and DP'd my new fuck doll. Afterward, we had a couple of beers and smoked a joint. He's a pretty cool guy, I let him keep the doll...


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I, Screwbot


"Made to Order"..."Special Delivery"....would have also been accepted.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 24, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Dear Penthouse.
> 
> You're not going to believe this, but I swear it the truth. My neighbor and I just had a threesome, and DP'd my new fuck doll. Afterward, we had a couple of beers and smoked a joint. He's a pretty cool guy, I let him keep the doll...


Not exactly what I was thinking....but I can use that....


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 24, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Thanks brother!
> The trusses were put up on the top plates friday with their crane/truck rig.
> I built a bunch of temporary walls with the 2x6 form boards i had for the trusses to rest on and for me to help roll them up.


Ah flying trusses.. Once nailed my foot to the top of the wall with the next truss hanging over my head. It got a good laugh from the guys I was working with when I had to pull my catspaw to free myself.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 24, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Dear Penthouse.
> 
> You're not going to believe this, but I swear it the truth. My neighbor and I just had a threesome, and DP'd my new fuck doll. Afterward, we had a couple of beers and smoked a joint.* She's a pretty cool gal, I let her keep the doll*...


My neighbor is a she, has a nice little horse breeding op.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> My neighbor is a she, has a nice little horse breeding op.


Oh cannot resist 
... how cute are the ponettes?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> My neighbor is a she, has a nice little horse breeding op.


Horse breeding......huh.......how do you collect that.....


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 24, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Ah flying trusses.. Once nailed my foot to the top of the wall with the next truss hanging over my head. It got a good laugh from the guys I was working with when I had to pull my catspaw to free myself.


Missed the bone by that much!


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Oh cannot resist
> ... how cute are the ponettes?


Meh, I don't like horses; they are fragile, hysterical and pussies. I like cows


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Meh, I don't like horses; they are fragile, hysterical and pussies. I like cows


Oh I adore those.
In slices.


----------



## raratt (Sep 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Oh I adore those.
> In slices.


I have a pair of T bones waiting on the Q right now....


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Meh, I don't like horses; they are fragile, hysterical and pussies. I like cows









I changed up the lyrics a little in my head...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have a pair of T bones waiting on the Q right now....


~familiar music~
Steak.

The final frontier.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 24, 2020)

What about goats?!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 24, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> What about goats?!


We must
(clutches chest)
never forget what they did.
for us.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 24, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> What about goats?!


Chile de cabra is fantastic


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> We must
> (clutches chest)
> never forget what they did.
> for us.


Did you see it? Someone on this site might be fucking goats....just saying....


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 24, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you see it? Someone on this site might be fucking goats....just saying....


I do not quickly or easily shift my focus from steak to sex. I mean, steak, fer fux sake.

The possible “sex with steak” minimum-energy trajectory simply does not get my goat.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I do not quickly or easily shift my focus from steak to sex. I mean, steak, fer fux sake.
> 
> The possible “sex with steak” minimum-energy trajectory simply does not get my goat.


It has been seen....


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 24, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> It has been seen....


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 24, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you see it? Someone on this site might be fucking goats....just saying....


I've been thinking about getting one. I like the idea of a trashcan that you can fuck, milk, then eat...












I really miss @Growan ...


----------



## manfredo (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 24, 2020)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 4694446


Very nice. Needs a little mood music...













Too early?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 24, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Very nice. Needs a little mood music...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, just right!


----------



## DCcan (Sep 25, 2020)

Geez I sneak a brownie , go to bed, and wake up to find goats trending again.
I thought they were just for yoga and greek sandwiches, but that was yesterday.
That explains the used goat ads you see on craiglist.


tyler.durden said:


>


----------



## sunni (Sep 25, 2020)

Currently renovating the new house
Well more aesthetics really
Yesterday I ripped down wallpaper for a few hours 
Between two jobs and being a stay at
Home mom and renovating a house why did wake up at 3am?


----------



## manfredo (Sep 25, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Very nice. Needs a little mood music...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was in Lowes yesterday...Christmas trees out in full force there already.

Yeah, I think I am going to enjoy not burning wood!! A lot, lol !!

Wakey bakey ATM, then bottle returns up next! Looking like a beautiful weekend here.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you see it? Someone on this site might be fucking goats....just saying....


No link???


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 25, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> No link???


----------



## Bareback (Sep 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you see it? Someone on this site might be fucking goats....just saying....


Might be lol. ..... is that a hint of uncertainty?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 25, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Might be lol. ..... is that a hint of uncertainty?


LOL


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 25, 2020)

I'm going bass fishing with my dad at 6am tomorrow and I'm actually looking forward to it. I haven't had fresh beer batter fish in forever.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm going bass fishing with my dad at 6am tomorrow and I'm actually looking forward to it. I haven't had fresh beer batter fish in forever.


nice, good luck


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 25, 2020)

I attached a wall socket.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 25, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> I attached a wall socket.


Hopefully to a wall....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 25, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> nice, good luck


I'm not sure if he's good or lucky, but he catches something every time he goes.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not sure if he's good or lucky, but he catches something every time he goes.


nice, hope you catch something too.......plus getting out and getting from fresh air would be a bonus...


----------



## raratt (Sep 25, 2020)

Replaced the windshield washer nozzles on my car. Found a pair of knockoff ones for $8 as opposed to $25 ea for factory ones on Amazon. The drivers side one has a pattern that is a little wide and goes past the edge of the windshield, however I think it might be a deterrent to tailgaters or someone passing me. I will have to test that in the near future...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> Replaced the windshield washer nozzles on my car. Found a pair of knockoff ones for $8 as opposed to $25 ea for factory ones on Amazon. The drivers side one has a pattern that is a little wide and goes past the edge of the windshield, however I think it might be a deterrent to tailgaters or someone passing me. I will have to test that in the near future...


Why did you have to replace them?


----------



## Joedank (Sep 25, 2020)

Morning run up engineer peak


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> Replaced the windshield washer nozzles on my car. Found a pair of knockoff ones for $8 as opposed to $25 ea for factory ones on Amazon. The drivers side one has a pattern that is a little wide and goes past the edge of the windshield, however I think it might be a deterrent to tailgaters or someone passing me. I will have to test that in the near future...


A friend had a car with the washer nozzles aimed too high. The water came down like 20 feet from the rear bumper. Once he was in front of a convertible.


----------



## raratt (Sep 25, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Why did you have to replace them?


They were plugged up, and when I tried to pull them out to clean them they shattered. Plastic doesn't last long around here due to the heat.


----------



## raratt (Sep 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> A friend had a car with the washer nozzles aimed too high. The water came down like 20 feet from the rear bumper. Once he was in front of a convertible.


The trucks we had on the flightline had the hose attached to hard lines so you could pull the hoses off and they would squirt straight in front of the truck. Many strafing runs were done with the washer fluid once we figured that out. It's the little things.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> They were plugged up, and when I tried to pull them out to clean them they shattered. Plastic doesn't last long around here due to the heat.


I use a guitar string to clean those out 

Also, if they're the kind with a little metal ball in a plastic socket you can aim those by inserting a little straight pin and moving the ball around


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Hopefully to a wall....


Nope, to somewhere else haha.


----------



## raratt (Sep 25, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Also, if they're the kind with a little metal ball in a plastic socket you can aim those by inserting a little straight pin and moving the ball around


Nope, all plastic.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 25, 2020)

I've got gigs every day this weekend. I have a wedding ceremony this evening before I need to drop off a quarter pound (total) to a couple of clients afterward. Fortunately, it is going to be really nice weather each day, so playing outdoors will be pleasant. I'm really lucky to be doing so well on the music front - in speaking to musician colleagues, some much better than I, they are not doing well and are hardly playing any gigs. While I am even busier than last year, almost too busy at times. I guess I found a great little niche and my marketing is on point. Sometimes, things just work out. It is nice to be on the receiving end of luck once in a while. Wish I didn't have to harvest when I get home, I'm feeling lazy and would love to just relax. But these little ladies are demanding and don't give a shit about my needs. You all know how it goes...


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I've got gigs every day this weekend. I have a wedding ceremony this evening before I need to drop off a quarter pound (total) to a couple of clients afterward. Fortunately, it is going to be really nice weather each day, so playing outdoors will be pleasant. I'm really lucky to be doing so well on the music front - in speaking to musician colleagues, some much better than I, they are not doing well and are hardly playing any gigs. While I am even busier than last year, almost too busy at times. I guess I found a great little niche and my marketing is on point. Sometimes, things just work out. It is nice to be on the receiving end of luck once in a while. Wish I didn't have to harvest when I get home, I'm feeling lazy and would love to just relax. But these little ladies are demanding and don't give a shit about my needs. You all know how it goes...


No kissing the girls, or the guys, Tyler! I just finished chopping and my next seed table will be ready in about 2-3 more weeks sigh..... The chopping never ends.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 25, 2020)

I went for a walk to the end of the driveway today while mom watched a show.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not sure if he's good or lucky, but he catches something every time he goes.


Hopefully you'll latch onto some walleye. Walleye is the one thing I really miss about my time in MN


----------



## raratt (Sep 26, 2020)

Got the tiller running again. It doesn't like sitting for very long, and won't pull gas into the carb. I have to pull the plug and cover the carb while turning it over to suck the gas back up into it. Time for some tea and to listen to Cat Stevens...


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 26, 2020)

Mowed the lawn.....and leaves. Super dry, we need rain bad. Looks like maybe next week.


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 26, 2020)

Moved some ladies, set up some routines for my smart plugs, painted a mirror, I got over time a good few mirrors thinking they will reflect better than mylar oops, so now hanging a few Morrow's on my flat ha, watched some great ancient history and ate steak and watched Everton FC win again, come on you Toffees.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> Got the tiller running again. It doesn't like sitting for very long, and won't pull gas into the carb. I have to pull the plug and cover the carb while turning it over to suck the gas back up into it. Time for some tea and to listen to Cat Stevens...


I used to have my own BS lyrics to Moon Shadow.
And circa 1975 I remember my sister playing “Hummingbird” like fifty times.


----------



## raratt (Sep 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I used to have my own BS lyrics to Moon Shadow.
> And circa 1975 I remember my sister playing “Hummingbird” like fifty times.


This is where I was going with that statement:


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 26, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Hopefully you'll latch onto some walleye. Walleye is the one thing I really miss about my time in MN


I think lake simcoe has them. We were swarmed by tiny perch all morning... or we were catching the same stupid one over and over. I got the biggest bass of the day and named it delicious in honour of @Bobby schmeckle


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think lake simcoe has them. We were swarmed by tiny perch all morning... or we were catching the same stupid one over and over. I got the biggest bass of the day and named it delicious in honour of @Bobby schmeckle
> 
> View attachment 4696336


You named it Bad Fish?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think lake simcoe has them. We were swarmed by tiny perch all morning... or we were catching the same stupid one over and over. I got the biggest bass of the day and named it delicious in honour of @Bobby schmeckle
> 
> View attachment 4696336


Now that's great bass!


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think lake simcoe has them. We were swarmed by tiny perch all morning... or we were catching the same stupid one over and over. I got the biggest bass of the day and named it delicious in honour of @Bobby schmeckle
> 
> View attachment 4696336


Wtg, nice catch.....now that's a smile..congrats


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 26, 2020)

Breakfast, bike ride, lunch, yard work, smoke, dinner and now a little Parks and Rec.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2020)

Godzilla and ghidora on comet tv....


Beer and space tomatoes 

My spell ck sux...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 26, 2020)

I replaced the right rear taillight on my '85 Dodge D50


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Sep 26, 2020)

ate the second one from the right about 15min ago......


----------



## Gorillabilly (Sep 26, 2020)

Nothing, not a damn thing.... high as fuck tho.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 26, 2020)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> View attachment 4696403
> 
> ate the second one from the right about 15min ago......


Nice..gonna feel it in the morning after coffee...fyi


----------



## raratt (Sep 27, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Nice..gonna feel it in the morning after coffee...fyi


----------



## BleedsGreen (Sep 27, 2020)

Almost finished my mudroom renovation project just need to build a cover for the baseboard heat and add a short step for the kitchen door. I replaced the 4 doors, T & G on the walls and ceiling, 3 coats of poly, also relocated the light to the center of the room and added a switch when you walk in from outside for the new light fixture (only wanted to do this for 12 years, never understood why they did not put a light switch there, only having access from in the kitchen doesn't help at all when you are trying to unlock the door when you come home after dark and forgot to leave the light on). Also pulled the boat out of the bay for the winter


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think lake simcoe has them. We were swarmed by tiny perch all morning... or we were catching the same stupid one over and over. I got the biggest bass of the day and named it delicious in honour of @Bobby schmeckle
> 
> View attachment 4696336


Looked like you had a great day beautiful smile.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 27, 2020)

Took a road trip to Cayuga Lake in Ithaca, NY yesterday...Another huge college town and people come from all over the world to see the water falls and hike the amazing state parks there. We hiked into Taughannock Falls and it's so dry we walked in right in the creek bed, and there's just a trickle coming over the falls right now...Then had a outdoor meal at a restaurant on the lake. First meal out in 7 months, and probably the last for a while. 










Ithaca Waterfalls | Hiking, State Parks & Gorges


Discover why "Ithaca is Gorges". Explore the famous waterfalls in Ithaca and Tompkins County, including Taughannock Falls and Buttermilk Falls.



www.visitithaca.com










Taughannock Falls State Park


Virtual Tours of the New York State Parks



www.nystateparkstours.com


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think lake simcoe has them. We were swarmed by tiny perch all morning... or we were catching the same stupid one over and over. I got the biggest bass of the day and named it delicious in honour of @Bobby schmeckle
> 
> View attachment 4696336


You should have named it Delicious for me, @Bobby schmeckle just throws them back without even licking them!


----------



## lokie (Sep 27, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I saw these before after I got robbed of my outdoor crop, and I was thinking about buying some. Only problem is I also have a ton of wild life. But yeah, ones with a loud bang would be great...might wake my sleepy ass up!
> 
> But how dumb are these guys...If they are casing the place, to steal a plant that tipped me off? If that plant wasn't missing I would have never looked at the cameras and wouldn't be the wiser. Maybe I am over thinking things, but thieves are out in full force right now! Yeah they don't want to come in while I'm home...the 12 gauge pump is loaded with number 1 buckshot, just point and shoot...and I won't be shooting any warning shots.
> 
> But that would get messy since I have a few plants about 4-5 weeks into flower....I wonder if meth heads make good super soil? Prolly to acidic


Has your upgraded security caught any trespassers?


----------



## manfredo (Sep 27, 2020)

lokie said:


> Has your upgraded security caught any trespassers?


No, and that's a good thing. I really think the guy(s) who stole the houseplant were just porch thieves. I'm glad I didn't have any tools laying out under the patio. And I didn't put any weed plants out this year, which was a mistake...It's been the driest summer we have had in years! 

I am forced to do some serious house cleaning today...My youngest sister is coming to visit with her new baby, 7-8 months old. It's not terrible but I have been lax on mopping, and most everything, lol. And away we gooooo!!


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Sep 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4696497


Wasn't quite that bad, which i suppose is an accomplishment for the day already. I spare you all the details.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 27, 2020)

No problem @hillbill !
Love the fish story and smile!
Everybody is getting stuff done!
Looks like CO and AZ are on fire now too 

Cleaned the pool in preparation for the heat spell. Trimmed back the plants that were impeding my access to the pool equipment.





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## insomnia65 (Sep 27, 2020)

BleedsGreen said:


> Almost finished my mudroom renovation project just need to build a cover for the baseboard heat and add a short step for the kitchen door. I replaced the 4 doors, T & G on the walls and ceiling, 3 coats of poly, also relocated the light to the center of the room and added a switch when you walk in from outside for the new light fixture (only wanted to do this for 12 years, never understood why they did not put a light switch there, only having access from in the kitchen doesn't help at all when you are trying to unlock the door when you come home after dark and forgot to leave the light on). Also pulled the boat out of the bay for the winter


Nearly bigger than my whole flat.


----------



## raratt (Sep 27, 2020)

Mohican said:


> No problem @hillbill !
> Love the fish story and smile!
> Everybody is getting stuff done!
> Looks like CO and AZ are on fire now too
> ...


Just curious, why are they in pots instead of being in the ground?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4696497


Literally...


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 27, 2020)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Wasn't quite that bad, which i suppose is an accomplishment for the day already. I spare you all the details.


Hope everything came out ok...


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 27, 2020)

I posted in the wrong thread.... basically car, quad....can't see the grass again under all those leaves....having a fun day.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 27, 2020)

They have grown through the pots and in the ground.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 27, 2020)

Mohican said:


> No problem @hillbill !
> Love the fish story and smile!
> Everybody is getting stuff done!
> Looks like CO and AZ are on fire now too
> ...


I'd take that Plumeria over everything else there. What kind is it? Got better pics?


----------



## lokie (Sep 27, 2020)

Mohican said:


> They have grown through the pots and in the ground.


I planted a red maple in a 1/2 whisky barrel. Kind of like this.






The Idea was that when I moved the tree would move too.

It filled the barrel with roots, the barrel decomposed, allowing for the roots to take hold as it was not on pavers.

30 years later the barrel disintegrated exposing the roots and had to be covered with dirt leaving the tree sticking out of a cone "ant hill".
Similar to this mound.







The whole tree looked much like this.







I was sad that it had to stay behind.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> You should have named it Delicious for me, @Bobby schmeckle just throws them back without even licking them!


I thought about Bobby when he was preparing them... and you when we were eating them.


----------



## raratt (Sep 27, 2020)

Watched my team make an amazing comeback only to loose in the last 15 seconds. Meh. Who lets anyone get a first from 3rd and 22?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> Watched my team make an amazing comeback only to loose in the last 15 seconds. Meh. Who lets anyone get a first from 3rd and 22?


Their grip wasn’t as tight as you thought


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 27, 2020)

Sorry I was channeling @cannabineer


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 27, 2020)

BleedsGreen said:


> Almost finished my mudroom renovation project just need to build a cover for the baseboard heat and add a short step for the kitchen door. I replaced the 4 doors, T & G on the walls and ceiling, 3 coats of poly, also relocated the light to the center of the room and added a switch when you walk in from outside for the new light fixture (only wanted to do this for 12 years, never understood why they did not put a light switch there, only having access from in the kitchen doesn't help at all when you are trying to unlock the door when you come home after dark and forgot to leave the light on). Also pulled the boat out of the bay for the winter


Nicely done!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I thought about Bobby when he was preparing them... and you when we were eating them.


Quod erat demonstrandum; the name Delicious was for me


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> Watched my team make an amazing comeback only to loose in the last 15 seconds. Meh. Who lets anyone get a first from 3rd and 22?


Somebody probably coughed and everyone got distracted.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Sep 27, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Took a road trip to Cayuga Lake in Ithaca, NY yesterday...Another huge college town and people come from all over the world to see the water falls and hike the amazing state parks there. We hiked into Taughannock Falls and it's so dry we walked in right in the creek bed, and there's just a trickle coming over the falls right now...Then had a outdoor meal at a restaurant on the lake. First meal out in 7 months, and probably the last for a while.


Lots of water in my local waterfalls ....... we went swimming.
The tree trunk I'm sitting on wasn't there last week, flash floods have been moving stuff around.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Sep 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think lake simcoe has them. We were swarmed by tiny perch all morning... or we were catching the same stupid one over and over. I got the biggest bass of the day and named it delicious in honour of @Bobby schmeckle
> 
> View attachment 4696336


***UNZIPS***


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 27, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> ***UNZIPS***


Don't go blind....js


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 27, 2020)

Fuck me Dallas lost, wtf..just lost 5 bucks to my step daughter.....smh


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sorry I was channeling @cannabineer


I fear what that might mean. Even so, do tell.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I fear what that might mean. Even so, do tell.


I've noticed how you delight in forming a reply centered around typos.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 28, 2020)

Lol!


----------



## Star Dog (Sep 29, 2020)

My filters condition has been on my mind after completing 3 crops and being left idling for 3/4 months, I've been worried about it being past its best and possibly venting odour. 

The ducting comes out of my tent into 8" pipe which is sealed with no easy access and it had a mountain of stuff that's gathered in the space, a light baffle box, big trays, pots, bags of coco general other junk. 

I've had/got a back injury so even the smallest of jobs is still difficult going. 
Todays ccomplishment... 
I emptied the duhum and run off, I then thought I need to do this it's causing me unnecessary stress, so i've moved everything out of the way unscrewed the the 8" fixing and pulled the ducting off, I was scared of what I going to smell... Result absolutely delighted, a fresh ouderless breeze hit my face  
I feel like that's a big weight of my shoulders I can relax with my grow now. 

I've left the ducting disconnected to raise the room temperature but I'm concerned about the effects of %rh when not getting vented directly out? 
I've got a plastic bucket (I'd like steel) and faced the ducting towards the bottom, the intension is for it to condense vapor coming from the tent?
It's easy enough plugged back in if the results are negative.

I'm pleased it's seen to and delighted I don't have to shell out for another filter.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Sep 29, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Took a road trip to Cayuga Lake in Ithaca, NY yesterday...Another huge college town and people come from all over the world to see the water falls and hike the amazing state parks there. We hiked into Taughannock Falls and it's so dry we walked in right in the creek bed, and there's just a trickle coming over the falls right now...Then had a outdoor meal at a restaurant on the lake. First meal out in 7 months, and probably the last for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have taken the boat up to Cayuga for day trips before, a little over an hour from me, it is beautiful around here this time if year with the fall colors. Can't say the same in another month when we are covered in white


----------



## manfredo (Sep 29, 2020)

BleedsGreen said:


> I have taken the boat up to Cayuga for day trips before, a little over an hour from me, it is beautiful around here this time if year with the fall colors. Can't say the same in another month when we are covered in white


I'm about an hour from Ithaca myself...It is absolutely a beautiful place, like you said, at least until winter comes!! In my younger days we use to boat, camp, etc. there, and it's a hikers paradise.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 29, 2020)

Got to see and hold my newest 8 month old nephew last night, and they are coming over for dinner again tonight. Been a long time since I held a baby, and he's such a sweetie!!

Cooler and rainy here and I've got transplanting on the agenda for today...and it's over due. Better late than never...I guess I should put them right into 7g pots and skip the 3g's this time. Ugh, so much soil!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'll have it in one to two months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Canada Post says it's out for delivery... I'm so excited!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## doublejj (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## DCcan (Sep 29, 2020)

Damn,JJ, the scale just screws with my brain cells.
You look like a hobbit in that picture.
Maybe use a Volkswagen for scale.


----------



## raratt (Sep 29, 2020)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4699013


Hey JJ, I was wondering how you were doing... Looks like the Xmas trees are happy.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> Hey JJ, I was wondering how you were doing... Looks like the Xmas trees are happy.


it's all good. I have an awesome farm crew. 2 weeks till harvest. I had another porta-potty brought in for trim season.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 29, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Damn,JJ, the scale just screws with my brain cells.
> You look like a hobbit in that picture.
> Maybe use a Volkswagen for scale.


Thanks....i have an awesome crew, they work very hard. I couldn't do without them.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 29, 2020)

No delivery yet and it's past 5pm.  Hopefully tomorrow


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> Watched my team make an amazing comeback only to loose in the last 15 seconds. Meh. Who lets anyone get a first from 3rd and 22?


When it comes to fishing for meat, I’ll take yellow perch over bass every time. Very tasty!
There’s no size or quantity limit so filling up a cooler only takes an hour or two.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> When it comes to fishing for meat


----------



## DCcan (Sep 29, 2020)

Took a couple hikes today, started with a spooky walk down Kennebunkport breakwater and a few coastal reserves.
Some nice seaweed washed up, there's ribbons of sugar kelp, Irish Moss, and A.Nodosum.
Then off to a salt marsh with those white birds, to a pond and hiked up the new drought trail and into a bog, all the colors are coming out.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Took a couple hikes today, started with a spooky walk down Kennebunkport breakwater and a few coastal reserves.
> Some nice seaweed washed up, there's ribbons of sugar kelp, Irish Moss, and A.Nodosum.
> Then off to a salt marsh with those white birds, to a pond and hiked up the new drought trail and into a bog, all the colors are coming out.
> 
> ...


I see trees but not one Bush


----------



## raratt (Sep 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I see trees but not one Bush


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 29, 2020)

I got my pH dialed for my amended for flowering nutrient mixture


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 30, 2020)

Learning to be a home owner. Preparing south facing exterior walls for random paint with primer which a neighbor gifted us Hope gray and green go well together. Also learning that I don't much care for old cedar lap siding.


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 30, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Learning to be a home owner. Preparing south facing exterior walls for random paint with primer which a neighbor gifted us Hope gray and green go well together. Also learning that I don't much care for old cedar lap siding.


Gray is the new brown, you got this!


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 30, 2020)

Here there be monsters


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Sep 30, 2020)

do you wanna know how to say penis in Arabic? “Bamboola” lately I’ve been singing “shake, shake, shake- shake your bamboola!” While aggressively dry humping my wife. stuff like that is probably why @Laughing Grass is a lesbian.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 1, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4700387View attachment 4700388View attachment 4700389View attachment 4700390View attachment 4700391View attachment 4700392View attachment 4700393View attachment 4700394View attachment 4700395View attachment 4700396
> do you wanna know how to say penis in Arabic? “Bamboola” lately I’ve been singing “shake, shake, shake- shake your bamboola!” While aggressively dry humping my wife. stuff like that is probably why @Laughing Grass is a lesbian.


Nice pictures! Carp on a fly! You are a better fisherman than I!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4700387View attachment 4700388View attachment 4700389View attachment 4700390View attachment 4700391View attachment 4700392View attachment 4700393View attachment 4700394View attachment 4700395View attachment 4700396
> do you wanna know how to say penis in Arabic? “Bamboola” lately I’ve been singing “shake, shake, shake- shake your bamboola!” While aggressively dry humping my wife. stuff like that is probably why @Laughing Grass is a lesbian.


Did you keep the fish?


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you keep the fish?


You know he just sticks his penis in them and then releases. Always with the crotch and release


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 1, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> You know he just sticks his penis in them and then releases. Always with the crotch and release


Everytime he catches one he yells out "Crotch ya"


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> You know he just sticks his penis in them and then releases. Always with the crotch and release


I dunno, that fish was pretty small. And it has teeth!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Oct 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you keep the fish?


NEVER!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Oct 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I dunno, that fish was pretty small. And it has teeth!


yes, a little brook trout. They're usually pretty small, but so pretty.

My penis is SO tiny I was able to still get it in there though.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 1, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> yes, a little brook trout. They're usually pretty small, but so pretty.
> 
> My penis is SO tiny I was able to still get it in there though.


Turnin’em bad, one fish at a time


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> NEVER!





Bobby schmeckle said:


> yes, a little brook trout. They're usually pretty small, but so pretty.
> 
> My penis is SO tiny I was able to still get it in there though.


Do you eat seafood? That trout is pretty with the red dots. It's about the same size as the perch we were catching last weekend.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 1, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> yes, a little brook trout. They're usually pretty small, but so pretty.
> 
> My penis is SO tiny I was able to still get it in there though.


You catch that on a squiter? Love fishing old drege ponds for those little guys.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 1, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> yes, a little brook trout. They're usually pretty small, but so pretty.
> 
> My penis is SO tiny I was able to still get it in there though.


Mmmmm so tasty but you need many......
























brookies you perverts!


----------



## DCcan (Oct 1, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> yes, a little brook trout. They're usually pretty small, but so pretty.


Beautiful coloration, look how the dappled green perfectly matches the water color.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Oct 1, 2020)

Got a nap in this afternoon, first time in awhile. Beer shelf is filled, leftover spaghetti sauce for dinner. Buds and suds in a bit.


----------



## lokie (Oct 1, 2020)

Multitasking in the moment.

Today I had conversations with my dad and my mom. Simultaneously.

Left eye and left ear on dad.
Right eye and right ear on my mom.


Dad: I would like to fertilize the lawn soon.
Me: Ok. We can get that done on Saturday.

Mom: We got he results of your dad's PET Scan.
Me: Oh?

Dad: Aerate the lawn first.
Me: Sure. That's not a problem.

Mom: It's not good
Me: (silent)

Dad: Use the 10-2-5 this weekend.
Me: Ok. And what to do with the other bags?

Mom: Your dad is refusing a biopsy.

Dad: One gets spread in November then the other in December.

Mom: Without biopsy test they said maybe 6 months.

Dad: Putting it down this way will cause the grass to grow faster but the weeds wont have much of a chance.


Me:


----------



## doublejj (Oct 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4701140View attachment 4701141


that's just wrong.......poor tesla


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2020)

lokie said:


> Multitasking in the moment.
> 
> Today I had conversations with my dad and my mom. Simultaneously.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry Lokie


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2020)

doublejj said:


> that's just wrong.......poor tesla


IKR! Could you imagine the look on the service tech's face when he brings it in for service?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 1, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4700387View attachment 4700388View attachment 4700389View attachment 4700390View attachment 4700391View attachment 4700392View attachment 4700393View attachment 4700394View attachment 4700395View attachment 4700396
> do you wanna know how to say penis in Arabic? “Bamboola” lately I’ve been singing “shake, shake, shake- shake your bamboola!” While aggressively dry humping my wife. stuff like that is probably why @Laughing Grass is a lesbian.


Awesome stuff.....  

I have been watching several of this guys videos. Packing into the backcountry with goats and dogs, trout fishing....pretty cool


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Oct 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you eat seafood? That trout is pretty with the red dots. It's about the same size as the perch we were catching last weekend.


Yeah I eat seafood. Remember all the pics with the sushi and titties?
I think freshwater fish taste like a wet paper towel. And wild trout are not doing well these days.... that’s the main reason.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Oct 1, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> You catch that on a squiter? Love fishing old drege ponds for those little guys.


I believe it was a little hares ear dropped under a hopper fly. They’re fun on lightweight gear!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 1, 2020)

Well, after waiting 2 years for my buddy to recover from misdiagnosed lyme disease, we decided to cut down this dead oak tree. The tree is 60' tall.

So he climbed up there and cut the most dangerous limb off, the one that could fall on the fence in a storm.


It hit the adjacent tree and took off a couple branches. So he decided that we could burn the branches in a little brush fire.

Except it was windy and things didn't quite go as planned.

The brush fire caught the fucking tree on fire.


Had to rapidly get the ladder off the tree and try to control the fire.


It burned up behind the bark and burned up into hollow spots left by bugs and pileated woodpeckers that have been pounding that tree for 2 years.

Burned off most of the bark and continued to burn.


9 hours later, it's a fucking light show, and still burning.

Back to the drawing board in the morning. It's in a reasonably safe location that can't really ignite anything else.

I hope.

How hard should it be to cut down a dead tree?


----------



## raratt (Oct 1, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Well, after waiting 2 years for my buddy to recover from misdiagnosed lyme disease, we decided to cut down this dead oak tree. The tree is 60' tall.
> View attachment 4701301
> So he climbed up there and cut the most dangerous limb off, the one that could fall on the fence in a storm.
> View attachment 4701302View attachment 4701305
> ...


Easier when it is not on fire...


----------



## lokie (Oct 1, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Well, after waiting 2 years for my buddy to recover from misdiagnosed lyme disease, we decided to cut down this dead oak tree. The tree is 60' tall.
> View attachment 4701301
> So he climbed up there and cut the most dangerous limb off, the one that could fall on the fence in a storm.
> View attachment 4701302View attachment 4701305
> ...


It's not what you expected but it sure looks like a nice fireworks display.

Just trying to look for a silver lining.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 1, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Well, after waiting 2 years for my buddy to recover from misdiagnosed lyme disease, we decided to cut down this dead oak tree. The tree is 60' tall.
> View attachment 4701301
> So he climbed up there and cut the most dangerous limb off, the one that could fall on the fence in a storm.
> View attachment 4701302View attachment 4701305
> ...


Soak a ring around that....don't want the roots to smulder.


----------



## raratt (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Oct 1, 2020)

lokie said:


> Multitasking in the moment.
> 
> Today I had conversations with my dad and my mom. Simultaneously.
> 
> ...


Fertilizing the lawn is the priority, remember your recent vacay! There are worst things......


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 1, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Well, after waiting 2 years for my buddy to recover from misdiagnosed lyme disease, we decided to cut down this dead oak tree. The tree is 60' tall.
> View attachment 4701301
> So he climbed up there and cut the most dangerous limb off, the one that could fall on the fence in a storm.
> View attachment 4701302View attachment 4701305
> ...


I'm howling over this, look you pyro don't move to CA!! But where you are, with free sky water, enjoy ;D


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 1, 2020)

lokie said:


> Multitasking in the moment.
> 
> Today I had conversations with my dad and my mom. Simultaneously.
> 
> ...


Sorry.....if I can , I will, prayers your way.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 1, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Well, after waiting 2 years for my buddy to recover from misdiagnosed lyme disease, we decided to cut down this dead oak tree. The tree is 60' tall.
> View attachment 4701301
> So he climbed up there and cut the most dangerous limb off, the one that could fall on the fence in a storm.
> View attachment 4701302View attachment 4701305
> ...


Holycrap, well can't do anything now, but if you didn't have neighbors, I would have dropped it away from the fence. Love the person who helped you, and the saw....js.

Good smoking wood there...

Keep and eye on it please, no need for more fires, when it drops, it drops...js


----------



## manfredo (Oct 1, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Learning to be a home owner. Preparing south facing exterior walls for random paint with primer which a neighbor gifted us Hope gray and green go well together. Also learning that I don't much care for old cedar lap siding.











Flood E-B Emulsa-Bond 1-1-Qt. Acrylic Latex Off-White Stir-In Paint Additive FLD41-04 - The Home Depot


The Flood E-B Emulsa-Bond 1-Qt. Acrylic Latex Off-White Stir-In Paint Additive is designed to be used in exterior paints intended for wood, masonry and aluminum siding. It features a mildew- and UV-resistant,



www.homedepot.com





One of the best products I ever found for use painting anything old outdoors...like clapboard siding with multiple coats of chalky peeling paint, or aluminum siding.


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 1, 2020)

Got all the bricks I needed to finish today. Then went to set out the brick work, so I grabbed a piece of stone also to see how square it was. I barely touched it and the FKN thing broke. So like any real man I gave up to drink beer and smoke a joint. 
I also called the stone mob to say you owe me a piece of stone.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 1, 2020)

Gotta love karma, good luck potus......lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 2, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Yeah I eat seafood. Remember all the pics with the sushi and titties?
> I think freshwater fish taste like a wet paper towel. And wild trout are not doing well these days.... that’s the main reason.


How could I have forgotten about those pics.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 2, 2020)

Got up early to check the fire tree.


That massive cavity burned out last night. Kind of like a core meltdown.

So I got out the sub pumps, got 90 gallons of water out there and sprayed it up the hole for 3 hours.


We have a successful cold shut down at the bottom.

The top burns on like charcoal briquettes.

Several limbs came down, my buddy plans to climb up there again next week to finish cutting it. 

If there's anything still up there by then. Lol.



It will be glowing up there tonight again, you can see the smoke still streaming. 

My neighbor and I drank a couple beers watching it after dark yesterday. Definitely nicer at night.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 2, 2020)

I wouldn't vli


tangerinegreen555 said:


> Got up early to check the fire tree.
> 
> View attachment 4701982
> That massive cavity burned out last night. Kind of like a core meltdown.
> ...


Wouldn't climb that. Maybe a orchard ladder but wouldn't trust it to hold a ladder leaning against it. Better yet just drop the whole tree at once. Or leave it and have some great bird habitat.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 2, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> It will be glowing up there tonight again, you can see the smoke still streaming.
> 
> My neighbor and I drank a couple beers watching it after dark yesterday. Definitely nicer at night.


Best armchair BBQ ever!
You should save a crooked branch, polish it up and give it to him for Christmas, if the tree doesn't kill you both next week.

The problem with cutting hollow trees is you never know when they will just shatter and collapse when cutting, so small chunks or long rope and heavy pickup.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 2, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Best armchair BBQ ever!
> You should save a crooked branch, polish it up and give it to him for Christmas, if the tree doesn't kill you both next week.
> 
> The problem with cutting hollow trees is you never know when they will just shatter and collapse when cutting, so small chunks or long rope and heavy pickup.


or a hotrod mustang....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 2, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Best armchair BBQ ever!
> You should save a crooked branch, polish it up and give it to him for Christmas, if the tree doesn't kill you both next week.
> 
> The problem with cutting hollow trees is you never know when they will just shatter and collapse when cutting, so small chunks or long rope and heavy pickup.


That is a deceptively big tree, 60' high (for now) and the hole that burned in at the bottom can fit a person in there. It may look smaller because it's lost multiple branches and hasn't had leaves since 2017.

Personally, I wouldn't climb a 60' tree if it was healthy. That's why I hired the local tree guy.

I don't order him up the tree, I ask him if he thinks it's safe and if he wants to go up there. He does it for a living these days so it's 100% up to him. He's cut down over 1000 trees. He said he wants those upper branches to burn off before he goes up, the core remains solid.

Now when it comes to his starting brush fires in the wind, I'm going to have to rein him in a little.

No more fires until the tree is down. Lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That is a deceptively big tree, 60' high (for now) and the hole that burned in at the bottom can fit a person in there. It may look smaller because it's lost multiple branches and hasn't had leaves since 2017.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't climb a 60' tree if it was healthy. That's why I hired the local tree guy.
> 
> ...


LOL yeah some of those tree guys are nuts. Actually I think it's more like all of them.


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Oct 3, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Well, after waiting 2 years for my buddy to recover from misdiagnosed lyme disease, we decided to cut down this dead oak tree. The tree is 60' tall.
> View attachment 4701301
> So he climbed up there and cut the most dangerous limb off, the one that could fall on the fence in a storm.
> View attachment 4701302View attachment 4701305
> ...


Not to be mean, but your buddy looks well past his tree climbing days. I’m 65, pretty fit, but I simply won’t do something like that. I broke a ankle @54, and I’m still feeling it. Be careful.


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Oct 3, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Best armchair BBQ ever!
> You should save a crooked branch, polish it up and give it to him for Christmas, if the tree doesn't kill you both next week.
> 
> The problem with cutting hollow trees is you never know when they will just shatter and collapse when cutting, so small chunks or long rope and heavy pickup.


I had one that kicked back about 10 feet, took the saw right out of my hands. I sat down for a couple of minutes, petted the dog, picked up my saw, I was done for the day.


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 3, 2020)

I took this picture while riding on the trail.I post it here because it was a stupid thing to do but I accomplished it.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 3, 2020)

ChingOwn said:


> I took this picture while riding on the trail.I post it here because it was a stupid thing to do but I accomplished it.View attachment 4702702


There’s a goblin face in your instrument reflection


----------



## manfredo (Oct 3, 2020)

I'm finally getting round to transplanting...My poor babies are in 1 gallon bags and are like 5-6 weeks into veg....Super rootbound, but going into 7 & 10 g bags. My poor back can't take much more. Then the res. needs changing on the aero setup...and I don't even have anything decent to smoke. I broke out some old bubble hash as all I have in herb is Mass Med Putang and the shit doesn't have any kick to it. Looks pretty as hell, but the high is weak. I'm gonna make more bubble hash tomorrow, if I can still stand vertically by then, as my girls in the flower room have another 3 weeks.

Got a really weird phone call yesterday, on behalf of an old friend who's serving a life sentence...They wanted me to write a letter on my letterhead saying I rented him an apartment in 2013, which I didn't do...I said...Um sorry, but NO!! He must be working on an appeal. He was a good friend 35 years ago but I haven't seen him since then, and he did some horrific shit.


----------



## raratt (Oct 3, 2020)

Headed out to pick up a box spring for our bed. I need one to be able to pull out the captains bed so I can pull out the carpet that has been there since the mid 80's. and install laminate flooring. I can handle $15.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 3, 2020)

Gotta love texas...


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 3, 2020)

Finished sanding the south wall, filled holes and primered all the bare spots. Tomorrow we paint! Time to get shwifity..


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 3, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I'm finally getting round to transplanting...My poor babies are in 1 gallon bags and are like 5-6 weeks into veg....Super rootbound, but going into 7 & 10 g bags. My poor back can't take much more. Then the res. needs changing on the aero setup...and I don't even have anything decent to smoke. I broke out some old bubble hash as all I have in herb is Mass Med Putang and the shit doesn't have any kick to it. Looks pretty as hell, but the high is weak. I'm gonna make more bubble hash tomorrow, if I can still stand vertically by then, as my girls in the flower room have another 3 weeks.
> 
> Got a really weird phone call yesterday, on behalf of an old friend who's serving a life sentence...They wanted me to write a letter on my letterhead saying I rented him an apartment in 2013, which I didn't do...I said...Um sorry, but NO!! He must be working on an appeal. He was a good friend 35 years ago but I haven't seen him since then, and he did some horrific shit.


What kind of horrific?


----------



## MoroccanRoll (Oct 3, 2020)

Learned how to root prune and potted down my mother.

Tore down the root balls from my last harvest and learned why the plants didn't stretch as expected.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 3, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I'm finally getting round to transplanting...My poor babies are in 1 gallon bags and are like 5-6 weeks into veg....Super rootbound, but going into 7 & 10 g bags. My poor back can't take much more. Then the res. needs changing on the aero setup...and I don't even have anything decent to smoke. I broke out some old bubble hash as all I have in herb is Mass Med Putang and the shit doesn't have any kick to it. Looks pretty as hell, but the high is weak. I'm gonna make more bubble hash tomorrow, if I can still stand vertically by then, as my girls in the flower room have another 3 weeks.


Can we get some plant porn pics??? Don't leave us hangin'...


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> There’s a goblin face in your instrument reflection


pareidolia


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 3, 2020)

MoroccanRoll said:


> Learned how to root prune and potted down my mother.
> 
> Tore down the root balls from my last harvest and learned why the plants didn't stretch as expected.


I gave up mothers awhile back. I just cut clones at 2 weeks in flower from stretched under growth, works like a champ and saves me space (which I need). So many good points, auxins haven't switched the undergrowth to flower yet so you may not have to reveg. Lower nitrogen allows quicker rooting, etc....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 3, 2020)

Bubbas.dad1 said:


> Not to be mean, but your buddy looks well past his tree climbing days. I’m 65, pretty fit, but I simply won’t do something like that. I broke a ankle @54, and I’m still feeling it. Be careful.


Lol. 

Unfortunately, all of my buddies are theoretically well past their best days. 

But we know how to soldier on. Those if us that are still here. 

If you're still breathing, there's something you can do. Plenty of time to rest later. A whole eternity.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 3, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> pareidolia


Just so

If I stare long enough, I see a mosaic of dog faces.

(looks at j of Space Monkey)


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Just so
> 
> If I stare long enough, I see a mosaic of dog faces.
> 
> (looks at j of Space Monkey)


Wait till you try Bobby Z's (@Bobby schmeckle ), Wedding Cake. I get how they were singing it's praises. It's really nice.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 3, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol.
> 
> Unfortunately, all of my buddies are theoretically well past their best days.
> 
> ...


Electronics geeks don’t die ...
... they solder on


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 3, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Wait till you try Bobby Z's (@Bobby schmeckle ), Wedding Cake. I get how they were singing it's praises. It's really nice.


I anticipate that with great anticipation.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I anticipate that with great anticipation.


Friday


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 3, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Friday


Indeed


----------



## raratt (Oct 3, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Wedding Cake.


Mine will be at 6 weeks on 12's on Tues. Getting frosty. Not Bobby Z's though.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 3, 2020)

raratt said:


> Mine will be at 6 weeks on 12's on Tues. Getting frosty. Not Bobby Z's though.


The obvious answer is we should swap some and compare, SCIENCE!


----------



## raratt (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 3, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> The obvious answer is we should swap some and compare, SCIENCE!


I offer courier service.
In exchange for raratt taking me to a really nice dinner out.


----------



## raratt (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 3, 2020)

raratt said:


>


Guess that’s a no


----------



## manfredo (Oct 3, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> What kind of horrific?


The worst kind...Having sex with his fiancés kids, for starters...and then there was like a bunch of internet porn sharing, and that's what got him a lot of years. 2074 release date in a really tough hardcore prison, and he's 50 now. He had a messed up childhood and now a messed up life!




tyler.durden said:


> Can we get some plant porn pics??? Don't leave us hangin'...


 Maybe tomorrow...Nothing too exciting but I got them all done, with the help of my buddy....about 30+ altogether. Several new strains again, and several regular seed plants I'll have to sex. My next couple of grows. Faded out before the res change though, but everything got fed and watered...Tomorrow hopefully bubble hash. Got my trim in the freezer.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 4, 2020)

I’m about to bottle five more gallons of my home made muscadine wine look how clear it is. About 14% abv and decent, I’m playing with recipes and technique for the preferred taste profiles.



This next pic is from the last batch it was about 12% abv a little dry but decent, I’ve drank 5 bottles so far with no hangovers or botulism. I’m gaining confidence and enjoying the process. 

Also have several plants running that are seeds gifted to me from members and am loving the results so for maybe a Christmas harvest.

Good morning everyone and hope y’all have a great day.

P.S. special thanks again to @Singlemalt and @DarkWeb who gave me directions and advice, DW for continued advice and support. Darkweb if you will add me to your list of members I’ll pm you with more.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 4, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I’m about to bottle five more gallons of my home made muscadine wine look how clear it is. About 14% abv and decent, I’m playing with recipes and technique for the preferred taste profiles.
> 
> View attachment 4703688View attachment 4703689
> 
> ...


Nice! How does it taste? Sent you a pm


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 4, 2020)

Looks great Bareback, glad you've had success


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 4, 2020)

Didn't start yet, but gotta get up on the roof and clean the chimney. That's not bad.......till you go to the basement and open the cleanout. Then it gets dirty quick. But with a high in the mid 50's today and lows in the 20's this week coming......I'm turning on the heat.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Didn't start yet, but gotta get up on the roof and clean the chimney. That's not bad.......till you go to the basement and open the cleanout. Then it gets dirty quick. But with a high in the mid 50's today and lows in the 20's this week coming......I'm turning on the heat.


It got down into the upper 30's F here last night...I've used the new gas fireplace several times already and I'm loving it. It's on low right now!! I do need to service my boiler though.

It's bubble hash day!! And it won't be bad...I only have like 5 gallon bags of bud trim. My buddy is coming to help too. I have 2 methods...a mini washing machine utilizing "work bags", or a 5 gallon bucket with a paint stirrer on a drill, before they go through the screens. The paint stirrer works best if gentle.

And I broke out my Arizer Extreme Q last night...It works much better with the MM Putang. I hadn't used it in 3 months ever since I got my XVape, which is now beat. I learned my lesson on cheap vapes...well at least this one. The Xvape was great for a short while though, and I'm pretty much vaping dry herb 100% now. I love my Arizer, but it's sure not portable...but it's well over a year old with heavy use and still like new.

Now shopping for a better quality portable...maybe a Crafty, or Davinci, or Pax 2/3. I get so wrapped up in reviews...which is why I been car shopping for like 5 years...seriously!! Last 3 cars have been Honda Accords. Good but boring.

OK, baked and off to buy a few bags of ice!


----------



## MoroccanRoll (Oct 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I gave up mothers awhile back. I just cut clones at 2 weeks in flower from stretched under growth, works like a champ and saves me space (which I need). So many good points, auxins haven't switched the undergrowth to flower yet so you may not have to reveg. Lower nitrogen allows quicker rooting, etc....


Interesting to hear you say that. With the exception of random bagseeds we dropped as kids into Mom's houseplants, I'm still very new to growing cannabis. Cloning, growing a mother and subsequent root pruning of said mother down to a more manageable size are all to gain personal experience with growing techniques. It's been a lot of fun.

Back to clones. Attached is a picture of 3 clones from the same genetics. Here is the lineage:
Original mother (NLH3) was the only female from three Nitro Lemon Haze (NLH) seeds germinated.
NLH3C1, NLH3C2 and NLH3C3 were clones taken from NLH3 after she was moved to flower.
NLH3C1, NLH3C2 were subsequently flowered. NLH3C3 was kept as the current mother.

The two clones on the left were taken during defoliation of NLH3C1 and NLHC2 during the third week of flower. They (mostly) revegged and rooted. The clone on the right was taken from the NLH3C3 mother.

Due to the reveg on the clones from the flowering plants, all three ultimately rooted and potted into soilat around the same time.

The clones from the flowering plants have shorter internodal distance, more flowers and rooted slower but flowered faster than the clone from the mother. Is this consistent with your experience?


And BTW, what do you guys think? Are these ready?


----------



## raratt (Oct 4, 2020)

Well, the tomatoes won't need watered for awhile, I forgot to turn off the water to them last night.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 4, 2020)

manfredo said:


> It got down into the upper 30's F here last night...I've used the new gas fireplace several times already and I'm loving it. It's on low right now!! I do need to service my boiler though.
> 
> It's bubble hash day!! And it won't be bad...I only have like 5 gallon bags of bud trim. My buddy is coming to help too. I have 2 methods...a mini washing machine utilizing "work bags", or a 5 gallon bucket with a paint stirrer on a drill, before they go through the screens. The paint stirrer works best if gentle.
> 
> ...


Love my pax 3


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> Well, the tomatoes won't need watered for awhile, I forgot to turn off the water to them last night.


LOL I did that once......


----------



## raratt (Oct 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL I did that once......


I've done it more than once, look a squirrel!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> I've done it more than once, look a squirrel!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Didn't start yet, but gotta get up on the roof and clean the chimney. That's not bad.......till you go to the basement and open the cleanout. Then it gets dirty quick. But with a high in the mid 50's today and lows in the 20's this week coming......I'm turning on the heat.


Well that's done and damn it was messy. Looks like I gotta do some masonry work, the top bricks that are holding up the slate cap are loose. No problems fire wise but either me, or I need to hire someone.....little chores like this add up and snow may fly within the month....wish I knew it and went up there this summer. But at least I can have a fire in the furnace, fireplaces suck if it's colder than 40's and they burn up wood fast.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Well that's done and damn it was messy. Looks like I gotta do some masonry work, the top bricks that are holding up the slate cap are loose. No problems fire wise but either me, or I need to hire someone.....little chores like this add up and snow may fly within the month....wish I knew it and went up there this summer. But at least I can have a fire in the furnace, fireplaces suck if it's colder than 40's and they burn up wood fast.


Oh fuck me! Got a fire going and the air handler kicked on.......the stench of roasting mice! Never had this happen before! Fuck all the windows are open and well guess my neighbor put cow shit on her field sometime today! Fucking living the fuckin dream!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh fuck me! Got a fire going and the air handler kicked on.......the stench of roasting mice! Never had this happen before! Fuck all the windows are open and well guess my neighbor put cow shit on her field sometime today! Fucking living the fuckin dream!


Place I once worked, they went through a few rats. Wednesday was rat cremation day. It smelled foody.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh fuck me! Got a fire going and the air handler kicked on.......the stench of roasting mice! Never had this happen before! Fuck all the windows are open and well guess my neighbor put cow shit on her field sometime today! Fucking living the fuckin dream!


Double whammy Eh?


----------



## raratt (Oct 4, 2020)

I watched football.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 4, 2020)

Do you any of youguys know what kind of bug almost just killed me?
The thing just flew away. Wtf?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Do you any of youView attachment 4704236View attachment 4704238View attachment 4704239guys know what kind of bug almost just killed me?
> The thing just flew away. Wtf?


His name is Armando.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 4, 2020)

Wtf kind if bug is that. Lmao


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 4, 2020)

It didn’t almost kill me i was kidding but it slowed me the fuck down. I even posted it here. Fucking bugs


----------



## raratt (Oct 4, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Do you any of youView attachment 4704236View attachment 4704238View attachment 4704239guys know what kind of bug almost just killed me?
> The thing just flew away. Wtf?


Leaf footed bug, they attack my pomegranates. They don't bite.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 4, 2020)

Ok back to work


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> Leaf footed bug, they attack my pomegranates. They don't bite.


I knew you’d come through. Should have just texted you.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 4, 2020)

I’m up here on the scissor lift taking care of some shit and that mofo just came walking at me. I took the pics. Then i blew at it before it attacked and it flew away. Crazy. Never seen that bug before


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> Leaf footed bug, they attack my pomegranates. They don't bite.


That's not what I hear......poisonous maybe...




























Haha!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> I watched football.


I didn't, wished I did could have caught the cowboy game, but I had a couple of oil changes to do...little maintenance thing..


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 4, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> I didn't, wished I did could have caught the cowboy game, but I had a couple of oil changes to do...little maintenance thing..


Only v'dubs? Old....new?


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 4, 2020)

Oh shit. Niners are on. Gotta go


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Only v'dubs? Old....new?


Naw not today, personal shit, a trailblazer and a ranger. I don't go back to that till tomorrow.


----------



## raratt (Oct 4, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> could have caught the cowboy game,


You should be happy you didn't.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> You should be happy you didn't.


Eek that sounds like they sucked ......again...  . If I. Makes kinda happy I didn't see it, only thing that's gonna suck is seeing them in the highlights on the news...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2020)

Cowboys I will say have had some close ones though....


----------



## mistergrafik (Oct 4, 2020)

accomplished absolutely nothing today it felt great


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> accomplished absolutely nothing today it felt great


Good for you


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Oct 4, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4704274


We're watching it, I have the Gatornationals on the DVR for tomorrow.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 4, 2020)

Decided to paint our house Roll it up header green! Actually it's oregano spice!


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> We're watching it, I have the Gatornationals on the DVR for tomorrow.



I got em all recorded bro. I’ll binge watch here soon


----------



## raratt (Oct 4, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4704294
> I got em all recorded bro. I’ll binge watch here soon


The last race ran really long, I missed the finals even after adding 30 minutes to it.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 4, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4704294
> I got em all recorded bro. I’ll binge watch here soon


Bering sea gold is a total trainwreck of a series. Can't wait for the season premiere of Gold Rush.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Bering sea gold is a total trainwreck of a series. Can't wait for the season premiere of Gold Rush.


Do they use suck boats like Namibian offshore diamond miners?


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 4, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Bering sea gold is a total trainwreck of a series. Can't wait for the season premiere of Gold Rush.


I’m up to date on my gold getting shows. i def miss gold rush


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 4, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Wtf kind if bug is that. Lmao


Looks like a baby one of these:


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> The last race ran really long, I missed the finals even after adding 30 minutes to it.


Doesn’t that suck!
Happens all the time it seems.
The worst is showing up for friday NIGHT qualifying and they shut down the last round of nitro(at night) because it’s getting just a lil too late and the noise bothers people. It’s why I go there for friday night. To see that last round of nitro at night


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Looks like a baby one of these:
> View attachment 4704311


What is that? I am drawn to Brin’s race of the Tandu.


----------



## raratt (Oct 4, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Doesn’t that suck!
> Happens all the time it seems.
> The worst is showing up for friday NIGHT qualifying and they shut down the last round of nitro(at night) because it’s getting just a lil too late and the noise bothers people. It’s why I go there for friday night. To see that last round of nitro at night


They don't usually show Friday night qualifying on TV, that is when all the big numbers happen. 8' header flames are cool.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> What is that? I am drawn to Brin’s race of the Tandu.


Figma warrior bug. Starship Troopers, traitor of Mars


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Figma warrior bug. Starship Troopers, traitor of Mars


I read the Heinlein book and vaguely remember a movie with a good shower scene.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> What is that? I am drawn to Brin’s race of the Tandu.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> They don't usually show Friday night qualifying on TV, that is when all the big numbers happen. 8' header flames are cool.


Of course Rudy is up to date, except right this second, but i tell him not to tell me what up.

is Johnny doing good? Is he in it? That’s all i need to know.


----------



## raratt (Oct 4, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Of course Rudy is up to date, except right this second, but i tell him not to tell me what up.
> 
> is Johnny doing good? Is he in it? That’s all i need to know.


I haven't watched any of this weekends yet. John Force racing is not competing this year due to the Rona.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> I haven't watched any of this weekends yet. John Force is not competing this year due to the Rona.


Wtf? Wow


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> I haven't watched any of this weekends yet. John Force racing is not competing this year due to the Rona.


What about his kids/son in law? All of john force racing?


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 4, 2020)

That’s a sport you could totally make it happen around the Rona. Crazy


----------



## raratt (Oct 4, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> What about his kids/son in law? All of john force racing?


Yup. None of them are competing.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Wtf? Wow


John Force interviews totally rock.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Love my pax 3


A couple of my friends have Pax 2's and have used the hell out of them for about 5 years now, and they both still seem like new. The one thing I noticed is they get dirty quick and then don't hit good, but that's common with a lot of them.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> John Force interviews totally rock.


Yeah they do.....

Oh no highlights of the Dallas game, ok let's see what happens...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2020)

Dallas.....really....


----------



## raratt (Oct 4, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Dallas.....really....
> 
> View attachment 4704347


I warned you, my wife is a Dallas fan.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 4, 2020)

raratt said:


> I warned you, my wife is a Dallas fan.


Oh that sucked...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 4, 2020)

manfredo said:


> A couple of my friends have Pax 2's and have used the hell out of them for about 5 years now, and they both still seem like new. The one thing I noticed is they get dirty quick and then don't hit good, but that's common with a lot of them.


My pax3 works great but lately I've been favoring the dual chamber bong.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 4, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I've been a good boy lately, so I decided to treat myself by purchasing a beautiful carbon fiber violin bow a couple of days ago. Since it is a $1400 bow, the maker naturally sent it signature required. It was scheduled to arrive today, and I made sure I could hear the buzzer all day as I did not want to miss the Fed Ex guy. I am in the middle of a harvest trimming my ass off, anyway. My buzzer rings at about 3pm and it's Amazon with a package. I wasn't expecting any Amazon stuff, but I forget that I order things all the time. I waited until about 7pm for the Fed Ex guy, then stepped out quickly to deliver some weed to customers that popped by. Lo and behold, what is waiting for me in my hallway??? My bow! The lazy, dishonest Fed Ex bastard announced himself as Amazon so he wouldn't have to climb my stairs and get my signature! It could easily have been stolen, it's happened before. I am of half a mind to pretend that I never got the bow, and make Fed Ex pay to get my $1400 back. So many people out of work, and this fucking asshole does business like this. Smh...



Well, I did claim that the bow never arrived. Fed Ex will be paying for a new one, fuck those assholes. I just received the second bow, I have 30 days to return it for a full refund, so I am going to return it in a couple of weeks. That way, I'll get to keep the original bow, _and_ get my money back. The first bow is a dream, unreal tone, resonance and handling. Better than I'd hoped for. By the by, the bow manufacturer paid for ASR service this time that is _guaranteed_ to get a signature. The fed ex guy announced himself, so I buzzed him in. Not only did he not come to my door, but he left the bow outside instead of inside my secure hallway. Un-fucking-believable. He just rang the bell and ran away, couldn't even stick around two seconds to throw it inside. SO glad I made them pay. Thanks, Fed Ex. Fuck you very much...


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 5, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Well, I did claim that the bow never arrived. Fed Ex will be paying for a new one, fuck those assholes. I just received the second bow, I have 30 days to return it for a full refund, so I am going to return it in a couple of weeks. That way, I'll get to keep the original bow, _and_ get my money back. The first bow is a dream, unreal tone, resonance and handling. Better than I'd hoped for. By the by, the bow manufacturer paid for ASR service this time that is _guaranteed_ to get a signature. The fed ex guy announced himself, so I buzzed him in. Not only did he not come to my door, but he left the bow outside instead of inside my secure hallway. Un-fucking-believable. He just rang the bell and ran away, couldn't even stick around two seconds to throw it inside. SO glad I made them pay. Thanks, Fed Ex. Fuck you very much...


Yeah I’d be pissed


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 5, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Yeah I’d be pissed
> View attachment 4704492


That redhead looks crazy. Her mouth is huge, I bet she could fit both our dicks in there...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2020)

New cloner finally arrived. A bit of an overkill for making four clones, but it's the smallest one they make. I'm taking clones next weekend. Question for anyone who does this. I have to take clones then drive five hours to my sister's place. If I just place the cut area in paper towel do you think they will be okay for that long?


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> New cloner finally arrived. A bit of an overkill for making four clones, but it's the smallest one they make. I'm taking clones next weekend. Question for anyone who does this. I have to take clones then drive five hours to my sister's place. If I just place the cut area in paper towel do you think they will be okay for that long?
> 
> View attachment 4704640


Wet paper towel into a zip loc bag and they should be fine


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Wet paper towel into a zip loc bag and they should be fine


Awesome thanks! I figured they would be okay... you see people shipping clones all the time and they must arrive alive.


----------



## raratt (Oct 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Awesome thanks! I figured they would be okay... you see people shipping clones all the time and they must arrive alive.


Are they rooted clones or cuttings?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> Are they rooted clones or cuttings?


Fresh cuttings. We can legally have four plants at any stage per household so this is a going to be done at my sister's place.


----------



## raratt (Oct 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fresh cuttings. We can legally have four plants at any stage per household so this is a going to be done at my sister's place.


From what I have read you need to keep them in water from the time they are cut, however I'm sure someone with more experience can verify whether that is true or not. The article said something about air getting into the stems if they are not submerged.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> From what I have read you need to keep them in water from the time they are cut, however I'm sure someone with more experience can verify whether that is true or not. The article said something about air getting into the stems if they are not submerged.


I could probably make something for the trip if that's the case. The cloner came with a whole bunch of extra neoprene pucks that I could use in some way.


----------



## raratt (Oct 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I could probably make something for the trip if that's the case. The cloner came with a whole bunch of extra neoprene pucks that I could use in some way.


I'm sure someone with more knowledge on this will give a definitive answer, I'm still a newb at it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm sure someone with more knowledge on this will give a definitive answer, I'm still a newb at it.


Now I gotta bug @tyler.durden on switching over to a sterile res.


----------



## Kushash (Oct 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> From what I have read you need to keep them in water from the time they are cut, however I'm sure someone with more experience can verify whether that is true or not. The article said something about air getting into the stems if they are not submerged.


When a cutting is taken there is a chance air can get into the hollow area. This embolism can lead to the death of the cutting.
One way to attempt to avoid an embolism is to immediately take a cutting and put it in water and then cut off a small piece of the stem while under water.
I'm not sure but I think an embolism is more likely to happen when taking a cutting with lights on vs lights off due to tension.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 5, 2020)

You can also cut long...do the moist paper towel around the bottom in a ziploc. I've kept cuttings like that in the fridge for weeks. No issues rooting. I like to take a big cutting and then when being used break it down into your clones.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> You can also cut long...do the moist paper towel around the bottom in a ziploc. I've kept cuttings like that in the fridge for weeks. No issues rooting. I like to take a big cutting and then when being used break it down into you clones.


I sent cuts to New Mexico that way. Wet paper towels and sprayed the leaves. They arrived 2 days later and my buddy was able to get most all of them to root. 

SH420


----------



## manfredo (Oct 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Now I gotta bug @tyler.durden on switching over to a sterile res.


I've had great results using his method, every time, and usually have roots starting in 5 days now, and it's so simple once you have it down. All you're gonna need is a package of 73% Calcium Hypochlorite, and water, preferably RO. If Tyler's busy I'll walk you through it.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Now I gotta bug @tyler.durden on switching over to a sterile res.


No problem, I've been trying to find a situation where you'd be in my debt  Both @manfredo and @FresnoFarmer have it down now, I bet either could also assist. You can PM me anytime. I believe that usually when people mail clones, they are already rooted (or else they're referred to as cuttings). As for the 5 hour drive, @raratt is correct, the cutting stems should be submerged in water (with a little pool shock or perhaps h2o2 to avoid contaminants) as soon as they are cut. It would be super simple to take a bunch of cuttings in a cup of water to your sister's place. My backup cuttings have been in this cup for over a week, still looking okay as the pool shock keeps 'em fresh...


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 5, 2020)

With an aero cloner, I find that less works best for me. Non PH'd tap water under T5's, bumps in 5-7, beards in 10-14
YMMV


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fresh cuttings. We can legally have four plants at any stage per household so this is a going to be done at my sister's place.


4 plants???!!! 
That's crazy.

Our plant limit is 15 and compliance can be challenging, especially when I run regs.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 5, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> With an aero cloner, I find that less works best for me. Non PH'd tap water under T5's, bumps in 5-7, beards in 10-14
> YMMV
> View attachment 4704813 View attachment 4704814



Gorgeous roots!


----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 5, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> pareidolia


FFS my ex was like that.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> No problem, I've been trying to find a situation where you'd be in my debt  Both @manfredo and @FresnoFarmer have it down now, I bet either could also assist. You can PM me anytime. I believe that usually when people mail clones, they are already rooted (or else they're referred to as cuttings). As for the 5 hour drive, @raratt is correct, the cutting stems should be submerged in water (with a little pool shock or perhaps h2o2 to avoid contaminants) as soon as they are cut. It would be super simple to take a bunch of cuttings in a cup of water to your sister's place. My backup cuttings have been in this cup for over a week, still looking okay as the pool shock keeps 'em fresh...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4704833


Thanks for that Tyler. I sent you a message. I"m forever indebted to you  Is one better than the other? Pool shock and H2O2?



Chunky Stool said:


> 4 plants???!!!
> That's crazy.
> 
> Our plant limit is 15 and compliance can be challenging, especially when I run regs.


Yea it's a little crazy. In Quebec and Manitoba you're not allowed to go at home. It makes cloning or having a mother plant virtually impossible if you want to be in compliance with the new rules. That's why I didn't even consider it prior to my brother in law offering. I guess getting your ACMPR license isn't very difficult and that allows you significantly higher plant count. Three plants in a scrog is more than enough to keep me busy, I don't think I could handle more lol. 



manfredo said:


> I've had great results using his method, every time, and usually have roots starting in 5 days now, and it's so simple once you have it down. All you're gonna need is a package of 73% Calcium Hypochlorite, and water, preferably RO. If Tyler's busy I'll walk you through it.


I'm using RO water now and it's painfully slow to make 15 gallons. I was hoping I could just use regular tap water but I guess not


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2020)

Found a new bakery that has hand made cannolis. The chocolate ones are so good, I could eat a dozen. Vanilla no so much


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Found a new bakery that has hand made cannolis. The chocolate ones are so good, I could eat a dozen. Vanilla no so much
> 
> 
> View attachment 4704904


Hope you left your gun and took all the chocolate ones!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Found a new bakery that has hand made cannolis. The chocolate ones are so good, I could eat a dozen. Vanilla no so much
> 
> 
> View attachment 4704904


There is nothing like a homemade cannoli


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> There is nothing like a homemade cannoli


They're like little penis pastries - hard and long filled with cream...

Edit - And yes, the chocolate ones tend to be larger


----------



## raratt (Oct 5, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> @raratt is correct


See? Old dogs can learn. I'm putting this on my calendar, I was correct for once...lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Hope you left your gun and took all the chocolate ones!


you had me confused on the gun thing until I saw @Singlemalt 's post. I bought three chocolate, three vanilla and a baklava.. should have bought six chocolate. 



DarkWeb said:


> There is nothing like a homemade cannoli


my local grocery store sells giant a cannoli stuffed with little cannolis. I usually pick one up around christmas time. They're traditional ones with ricotta, confectioners sugar and chocolate chips. I'm not sure if they're hand made but they're pretty good if you get them when it's fresh. 



https://www.fortinos.ca/Food/Bakery/Sweets/Pastries/Scale-Label-Div-Giant-Sicilian-Cannoli-Filled/p/21157614_EA


----------



## Cheapchimp (Oct 5, 2020)

420God said:


> What did you do today that you're proud of? Something at work, home, school, personal achievement, etc...
> 
> 
> Today I had gravel dropped off and I put in a new driveway. It was a lot of work but I got it done quicker than I thought I would.


Lifted 35 rolls of turf weighing 15kg each into a car in 3 batches then unloaded them in my garden over 3 runs. Drew up the second part of my shed project order.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 5, 2020)

Damn now I'm starving...Drool over some of these while we're at it.




__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/325807354266725121/


----------



## Cheapchimp (Oct 5, 2020)

420God said:


> I have a small tractor with a bucket so it made it a little easier, I did have to lug wheel barrows. Sweet that you've learned the different tools for hard to reach filters, I've always gotten pissed off changing them in the driveway and end up sticking a screwdriver through them.


Industry stsndard the world over. Some garages even charge you 40 quid for the pleasure.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 5, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Damn now I'm starving...Drool over some of these while we're at it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah! I can taste them


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> you had me confused on the gun thing until I saw @Singlemalt 's post. I bought three chocolate, three vanilla and a baklava.. should have bought six chocolate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Sicilian grandmother used to make chocolate almond, and chocolate hazelnut cannolis (she made others as well). The choconut ones would cause family fights; the men would hog them all and we kids got nuthin; crying then getting spanked. So she started to make a batch for the kids, call us in the kitchen without the men and we'd gorge. Some adult male would wander in a see. She'd say, too bad no more I only made them for the kids., you guys get other flavors.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 5, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> My Sicilian grandmother used to make chocolate almond, and chocolate hazelnut cannolis (she made others as well). The choconut ones would cause family fights; the men would hog them all and we kids got nuthin; crying then getting spanked. So she started to make a batch for the kids, call us in the kitchen without the men and we'd gorge. Some adult male would wander in a see. She'd say, too bad no more I only made them for the kids., you guys get other flavors.


Chocolate hazelnut is a very special happy place for me. The city of my parents had a particularly elegant presentation.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> My Sicilian grandmother used to make chocolate almond, and chocolate hazelnut cannolis (she made others as well). The choconut ones would cause family fights; the men would hog them all and we kids got nuthin; crying then getting spanked. So she started to make a batch for the kids, call us in the kitchen without the men and we'd gorge. Some adult male would wander in a see. She'd say, too bad no more I only made them for the kids., you guys get other flavors.


You have the best food and desserts. Who would have thought chocolate and ricotta goes together so well? Were the chocolate hazelnut ones like nutella?


----------



## raratt (Oct 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> wish I had some Italian in me,


Wait for it...


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I wish I had some Italian in me


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> You have the best food and desserts. Who would have thought chocolate and ricotta goes together so well? Were the chocolate hazelnut ones like nutella?


Hehe but you have had chocolate?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2020)

probably could have phrased that differently, I wish I had Italian in my family.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> probably could have phrased that differently, I wish I had Italian in my family.


Hehe just kidding around


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> You have the best food and desserts. Who would have thought chocolate and ricotta goes together so well? Were the chocolate hazelnut ones like nutella?


Yeah but more nutty tasting. She'd turn some of the nuts to butter mix it with dark choco and then put finely chopped hazels in as well; the overall effect was more nuts both in flavor and texture; in my opinion hers was better than Nutella She was a God in the kitchen


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 5, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah but more nutty tasting. She'd turn some of the nuts to butter mix it with dark choco and then put finely chopped hazels in as well; the overall effect was more nuts both in flavor and texture; in my opinion hers was better than Nutella She was a God in the kitchen


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> probably could have phrased that differently, I wish I had Italian in my family.


You do know that's similar to an old fairly successful pickup line? Me to you: "You look like you have a little Italian in you" You: "no I don't" Me:"Want one?"


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 5, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> You do know that's similar to an old fairly successful pickup line? Me to you: "You look like you have a little Italian in you" You: "no I don't" Me:"Want one?"


----------



## raratt (Oct 5, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> You do know that's similar to an old fairly successful pickup line? Me to you: "You look like you have a little Italian in you" You: "no I don't" Me:"Want one?"


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 5, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> You do know that's similar to an old fairly successful pickup line? Me to you: "You look like you have a little Italian in you" You: "no I don't" Me:"Want one?"


I have used it hehe


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I have used it hehe


I have as well.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> You do know that's similar to an old fairly successful pickup line? Me to you: "You look like you have a little Italian in you" You: "no I don't" Me:"Want one?"


I realized my error as soon as I saw @raratt 's reply.  Has anyone ever been successful with those cheesy pick up lines? I've heard a few really bad ones and one good one about my smile but I was drunk and can't remember what it was for the life of me.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 5, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I have as well.


It's not even a good line..........must be our good looks.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I realized my error as soon as I saw @raratt 's reply.  Has anyone ever been successful with those cheesy pick up lines? I've heard a few really bad ones and one good one about my smile but I was drunk and can't remember what it was for the life of me.


Yes it's worked a few times; I married one. It's never worked cold; the girl either already knew me or some time had been spent making her laugh.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> I watched football.


Me too. How bout dem colts!!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> It's not even a good line..........must be our good looks.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 5, 2020)

Mowed and edged the lawn, blew sidewalks off and had gone for two walks with the wife. Shower and gonna top it off with a little laundry. Life of a house husband is very glamorous.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> It's not even a good line..........must be our good looks.


My ex wife is Norwegian/German blonde blue eyed. I used it on her LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 5, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> My ex wife is Norwegian/German blonde blue eyed. I used it on her LOL


Marital Jütland


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 5, 2020)

So I took the furnace apart today. 5 mice. Not fresh but one was kinda fresh. Cleaned with a lot of lysol it's drying and I'll have a fire and should be good. Also got into most of the ducts, they weren't so bad some dust no mice.

That must suck as a mouse running down a tube fall a few feet to the top of the firebox.....hot sucks......not hot....run off the side and drop a couple more feet to under it only to be broiled when it kicks on. No way out.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 5, 2020)

smoke is starting to clear......harvest won't be long now



300gl smart pots...


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 5, 2020)

You know what fire is going.....smells pretty damn clean.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 5, 2020)

Because of the recent fires my solar panels were really dirty. 




I cleaned them a little bit ago 




SH420


----------



## manfredo (Oct 5, 2020)

doublejj said:


> smoke is starting to clear......harvest won't be long now
> 
> View attachment 4705155
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful site...and will be even more beautiful when its hanging in your drying trailer. Or more of a relief! What's one of those 300g pots yield on avg.? I'm gonna guess at least 10 lb's. Looks more like an apple orchard.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 5, 2020)

Got my res change done tonight, and a drywall patch where I had to cut open the ceiling for my gas line, so then was able to move the res back where it originally was....a hot sweaty job during lights on! 

Covid is flaring hard around here again, and we were doing so good...now it's at the highest levels ever. The college kids are back, partying, and made it spike, it seems. Now they are cracking down on them hard. The mayor asked *everyone* to stay home for the next 7 days. At least they seem to know how to treat it better now...The death rate is climbing very slow ATM. I'd like to become a hermit for about a year, or 3!!


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 6, 2020)

I ordered a small outdoor bar fridge to build into my little project and it’s been like 18 days. I can’t really continue without it because I want it to fit perfectly. Hopefully this week sometime it’s dragging out. They’re blaming covid, something different


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 6, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Gorgeous roots!


Hey man, I've got a 60 node aero cloner that I've never used and I need to fire it up. 
Got any basic info for me? 
I know that I need to sterilize it first, and water temps should stay below 75 degrees. 
I was going to use beneficials (soutnern ag gff) but chlorine sounds easier.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 6, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hey man, I've got a 60 node aero cloner that I've never used and I need to fire it up.
> Got any basic info for me?
> I know that I need to sterilize it first, and water temps should stay below 75 degrees.
> I was going to use beneficials (soutnern ag gff) but chlorine sounds easier.


I use pool shock in mine.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 6, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hey man, I've got a 60 node aero cloner that I've never used and I need to fire it up.
> Got any basic info for me?
> I know that I need to sterilize it first, and water temps should stay below 75 degrees.
> I was going to use beneficials (soutnern ag gff) but chlorine sounds easier.


Hey, Chunky. Sure, just search this thread for the word 'pool' under my name and you should find like a dozen posts with details. PM me with any further questions. Also PM me a few nudes as payment, looking forward to seeing your stuff


----------



## raratt (Oct 6, 2020)

manfredo said:


> 73% Calcium Hypochlorite,


I would like to know who decided to try using this the first time... whoulda thunk it would work?


----------



## raratt (Oct 6, 2020)

1 lb. 73% Calcium Hypochlorite Chlorinating Extra Shock (6-Pack) 23224-06 - The Home Depot


Dry Tec Extra Shock dissolves faster. An extra-powerful start-up and maintenance shock that helps to improve the appearance of your pool by removing and preventing algae growth. When used as directed,



www.homedepot.com


----------



## manfredo (Oct 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> I would like to know who decided to try using this the first time... whoulda thunk it would work?


I would have thought it to be a great way to kill your clones, lol, but it's amazing!!

I also forgot about the other ingredient, the "dip n grow". That seems to play a crucial role in the process too. But it's so great not having to buy anything else, and both ingredients last a looong time.

One thing I found that seems to help, is a cycle timer....4 minutes off, 1 minute on. I initially used it to keep temps under 80F, which it does, but they also root faster on the cycle timer.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> I would like to know who decided to try using this the first time... whoulda thunk it would work?


Germans, I wager, as part of the Prosperity through Dangerous Chemicals Program.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> I would like to know who decided to try using this the first time... whoulda thunk it would work?


It makes sense, since the product is used to safely sterilize water and people looking for sterile reservoirs. Then people saw that it is the active ingredient in Clear Rez, just 100 times cheaper to make it yourself, everyone was sold...


----------



## raratt (Oct 6, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> It makes sense, since the product is used to safely sterilize water and people looking for sterile reservoirs. Then people saw that it is the active ingredient in Clear Rez, just 100 times cheaper to make it yourself, everyone was sold...


My thought process was using something used to kill algae in a pool to help plants root makes no sense, obviously it does.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> My thought process was using something used to kill algae in a pool to help plants root makes no sense, obviously it does.


That makes sense, too. It was first used to kill bacteria and other micro-organisms (viruses, fungi, etc.) in our drinking water. Of course, it is used in very low doses in that respect. Later, when it was used in high doses in pools, hot tubs, and the like, it served the same function, and also had the benefit of killing algae. If the same levels were used in your cloner that is used in pools, your clones would quickly die


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 6, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I use pool shock in mine.


Same, I think I got the idea from you lol


----------



## manfredo (Oct 6, 2020)

I was also using the pool shock for cleaning when bleach wasn't available, like to wash my grow bags in, mopping floors, etc.. 

I need to get my arse outdoors and do some work...It's beautiful out there, maybe 60F and sunny!! 

Been smoking my bubble hash...The 73 screen is awesome full melt. The rest of it I'll give away. Perhaps make some brownies / cookies out of the 120 screen stuff. I was so high earlier I put the cyclone bowl in my Arizer upside down (twice) and burned the plastic handle off it...oops. 

Bought another vape today, but not for me...for my trimmer. His car was just robbed again,. on his birthday...Um, maybe lock it!!





__





XVAPE XMAX STARRY 3.0 Portable Dry Herb Vaporizer in Grey & Black


XVAPE XMAX STARRY 3.0 Portable Dry Herb Vaporizer has haptic feedback, precise temperature control, industrial strength magnetic mouthpiece, removable battery in a black, anodized aluminum shell.




xvapeusa.com


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 6, 2020)

Called my neighbor a racist today. That’s about it.


----------



## raratt (Oct 6, 2020)

I have a 3:45 ENT appointment. I have severe sleep apnea and I'm hoping he can figure out a way to fix what's broken. Driving home is going to suck that time of day, the traffic is always backed up heading into town then.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 6, 2020)

Leaves blow! I mean I blew the leaves.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 6, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Leaves blow! I mean I blew the leaves.


“how many leaves can you fit ...”


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> “how many leaves can you fit ...”


Lost count....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2020)

Saw the google street view car today, I checked the intersection later on google maps and it hasn't been updated since 2019. 

.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Saw the google street view car today, I checked the intersection later on google maps and it hasn't been updated since 2019.
> 
> View attachment 4706085.


I'd moon it!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 6, 2020)

I'd get my wife to flash it.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I'd moon it!


lol have your ass blurred on google forever.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> I'd get my wife to flash it.....


Somebody beat you to it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 6, 2020)

Well got the Bus done. did brake shoes, wheel cylinder, and hoses on a 64, still got to do the sunroof. Did a pricing for a 77 convt, on carpet and door panels.....of all things it's been a good day.....still gotta tear apart a 36hp motor for parts.....i'll do that later since it's not so pressing....


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Somebody beat you to it.


damnit........I feel robbed of the opportunity.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> damnit........I feel robbed of the opportunity.....


I bet your wife would have done it better.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I bet your wife would have done it better.


that she would....she does fill out a bikini top in proper fashion......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2020)

There's so many fun and interesting photos on street view... I had no idea.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol have your ass blurred on google forever.


Might be already.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Might be already.....


pics or...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Might be already.....


is that you? they didn't even blur it.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 6, 2020)

I made banana bread before the sun came up and I have been a busy mofo every since. Now I need to eat a sandwich and take a nap .


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> is that you? they didn't even blur it.


On the right....


----------



## raratt (Oct 6, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have a 3:45 ENT appointment. I have severe sleep apnea and I'm hoping he can figure out a way to fix what's broken. Driving home is going to suck that time of day, the traffic is always backed up heading into town then.


Prognosis: deviated septum, I've never even broken my nose, I guess you can be born with one. Going to try some nose sprays for awhile.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> Prognosis: deviated septum, I've never even broken my nose, I guess you can be born with one. Going to try some nose sprays for awhile.


do you have to sleep with one of those cpap machines?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2020)

it's sacrilegious and delicious


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> Prognosis: deviated septum, I've never even broken my nose, I guess you can be born with one. Going to try some nose sprays for awhile.


The prognosis is good now they have the diagnosis. Some nasal spray, a good fitting cpap (you need the mask not the nasal cannula) and an acceptance of being a mouth breather can all help. Hugs my friend. When the air quality gets better that will help a little too and check the inside humidity of your home, keep it 30 and over, higher in the evening and while you sleep helps. When I'm having a run I keep a humdifier by my bedside..


----------



## manfredo (Oct 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> do you have to sleep with one of those cpap machines?


A friend was just diagnosed with sleep apnea and his biggest concern was having to sleep with the mask/ machine...I haven't yet heard how it's going. I guess that's a bit different though. They use to think a deviated septum causes sleep apnea but I don't think so anymore. 

I have gotten allergies as I get older, and use nasal sprays daily. Especially when I smoke vape, it's instant congestion. Always waking up with a dry mouth from mouth breathing. 

Gonan try and get some groceries today, in the next town over that doesn't have a covid rate of over 5% of the population, like my city does!!


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 7, 2020)

I love it when socks lose their shit in the Aussie thread at 2:30am and I’m awake to see it but hate it when they won’t dual it out with me!!!


----------



## raratt (Oct 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> do you have to sleep with one of those cpap machines?


I am waiting for a fitting for the mask right now, a therapist is supposed to come to the house and show me how to run it also. The machine has a heated humidifier in it.


----------



## raratt (Oct 7, 2020)

manfredo said:


> biggest concern was having to sleep with the mask/ machine..


Mine also, not sure how this will work out either. I just know it has gotten to the point something has to be done.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> Mine also, not sure how this will work out either. I just know it has gotten to the point something has to be done.


I hope it goes smoothly!! 

I bought one of these whole house humidifiers (similar to) a few years ago for the winter time here, when I had a woodstove it would get super dry. I think I paid $100, and it's still like new...Puts about 3 gallons of water in the air every single day. I use to use RO water in it even, but got tired of carrying buckets up the stairs! Needs a new wick once a season for like $10. Something to consider,



https://www.lowes.com/pd/AIRCARE-Space-Saver-Evaporative-Humidifier-6-Gallon-Whole-House-Evaporative-Humidifier-For-Rooms-1001-Square-Feet/999958423



I have to run a dehumidifier all summer in the basement, and then shortly after the heat comes on in the fall I break out the humidifier.

OK, grocery time!!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 7, 2020)

manfredo said:


> A friend was just diagnosed with sleep apnea and his biggest concern was having to sleep with the mask/ machine...I haven't yet heard how it's going. I guess that's a bit different though. They use to think a deviated septum causes sleep apnea but I don't think so anymore.
> 
> I have gotten allergies as I get older, and use nasal sprays daily. Especially when I smoke vape, it's instant congestion. Always waking up with a dry mouth from mouth breathing.
> 
> Gonan try and get some groceries today, in the next town over that doesn't have a covid rate of over 5% of the population, like my city does!!


Although a deviated septum and enlarged turbinates don't cause sleep apnea they can exacerbate it. Humidifiers can really help.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> I am waiting for a fitting for the mask right now, a therapist is supposed to come to the house and show me how to run it also. The machine has a heated humidifier in it.


Lunderg makes a pillow side sleepers that have cavities for the mask and hose. We got one for my dad, it was pretty expensive for a pillow but he loves it. 






Amazon.com: Lunderg CPAP Pillow for Side Sleepers - Includes 2 Pillowcases - Adjustable Memory Foam Pillow for Sleeping on Your Side, Back & Stomach - Reduce Air Leaks & Mask Pressure for a Better Sleep: Kitchen & Dining


Buy Lunderg CPAP Pillow for Side Sleepers - Includes 2 Pillowcases - Adjustable Memory Foam Pillow for Sleeping on Your Side, Back & Stomach - Reduce Air Leaks & Mask Pressure for a Better Sleep: Bed Pillows - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> do you have to sleep with one of those cpap machines?


Mamashark and I were discussing getting one for our dog Angel. She's a snorer... breathe right strips just aren't cutting it 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lunderg makes a pillow side sleepers that have cavities for the mask and hose. We got one for my dad, it was pretty expensive for a pillow but he loves it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surprisingly it's the little things that make all the difference


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 7, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Mamashark and I were discussing getting one for our dog Angel. She's a snorer... breathe right strips just aren't cutting it
> 
> SH420


Seriously! for a pupper! That's why I love you


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Mamashark and I were discussing getting one for our dog Angel. She's a snorer... breathe right strips just aren't cutting it
> 
> SH420


It’s nice to know they’re doing cPup


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 7, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Seriously! for a pupper! That's why I love you


Yes. For our big momma 





SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Yes. For our big momma
> 
> View attachment 4707389
> 
> ...


Omg Paulie does stuff like that


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2020)

I mean look at who went into cuddle coma next to my hoof


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 8, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Mamashark and I were discussing getting one for our dog Angel. She's a snorer... breathe right strips just aren't cutting it
> 
> SH420


I'm dying to see a pic of your doggo with breath right strips.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 8, 2020)

I installed the new dishwasher today. It's running.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 8, 2020)

I put up the rest of my stock order today, and also input it in the computer we have here.....kinda glad that's done, now I can back into the shop and get some other stuff done......


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 8, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> I put up the rest of my stock order today, and also input it in the computer we have here.....kinda glad that's done, now I can back into the shop and get some other stuff done......


5% tint on the garage windows.....no sun, no tweekers, and no one else after hrs


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 8, 2020)

damn my fridge here at the shop sure is inviting....damnit gotta wait till 6 though and everyone is gone, close the shop turn on the tunes, kick back for a bit, and pay some bills.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 8, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> damn my fridge here at the shop sure is inviting....damnit gotta wait till 6 though and everyone is gone, close the shop turn on the tunes, kick back for a bit, and pay some bills.....


It's 6:15 here …......


----------



## raratt (Oct 8, 2020)

Filled out my ballot and the beer shelf. Installed Norton on the wife's laptop. Leftover KFC for dinner. Buds and suds in a bit.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 8, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> It's 6:15 here …......


oh how so tempting........


----------



## manfredo (Oct 8, 2020)

Found out one of my groups of student tenants is on lockdown for 14 days...one tested positive for covid. I just collected cash from his room mate on the 2nd and talked to him up close and unmasked. Our mayor just announced he has covid. It's gonna be a loooong ass winter...hopefully  

Made a pan of lasagna and a chocolate pie this afternoon. There goes the diet, lol.


----------



## Rogsatt34 (Oct 8, 2020)

I replaced the busted rear glass on my Jeep. Unfortunately, gonna be putting the top back on in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 8, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Made a pan of lasagna and a chocolate pie this afternoon. There goes the diet, lol.


Trade ya... I've been craving pizza all week and tonight was the night! There were too many people in the restaurant so she brought home hotdogs.  That's my disappointed face.


----------



## raratt (Oct 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Trade ya... I've been craving pizza all week and tonight was the night! There were too many people in the restaurant so she brought home hotdogs.  That's my disappointed face.
> 
> View attachment 4708288


I have a 30% off coupon for take and bake, I need to use it sometime soon...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 8, 2020)

finally beer and space tomato time.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 8, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Found out one of my groups of student tenants is on lockdown for 14 days...one tested positive for covid. I just collected cash from his room mate on the 2nd and talked to him up close and unmasked. Our mayor just announced he has covid. It's gonna be a loooong ass winter...hopefully
> 
> Made a pan of lasagna and a chocolate pie this afternoon. There goes the diet, lol.


It's just going to get closer


Laughing Grass said:


> Trade ya... I've been craving pizza all week and tonight was the night! There were too many people in the restaurant so she brought home hotdogs.  That's my disappointed face.
> 
> View attachment 4708288


Oh remind me tomorrow I'll give you a good recipe.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have a 30% off coupon for take and bake, I need to use it sometime soon...


Is that a pizza joint? I'm having pizza this weekend, I don't care if I have to wear a hazmat suit to get it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 8, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> It's just going to get closer
> 
> 
> Oh remind me tomorrow I'll give you a good recipe.


It's a very specific pizza place I love. They make a pesto, tomato and spinach pizza that's insanely good, but they only sell by the slice.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's a very specific pizza place I love. They make a pesto, tomato and spinach pizza that's insanely good, but they only sell by the slice.


Make them an offer they can't refuse


----------



## raratt (Oct 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is that a pizza joint? I'm having pizza this weekend, I don't care if I have to wear a hazmat suit to get it.


Papa Murphys, you take it home and bake it yourself.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's a very specific pizza place I love. They make a pesto, tomato and spinach pizza that's insanely good, but they only sell by the slice.


Show me a pic of a pie and slice.....I'll see what I can do.,..


----------



## doublejj (Oct 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's a very specific pizza place I love. They make a pesto, tomato and spinach pizza that's insanely good, but they only sell by the slice.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> Papa Murphys, you take it home and bake it yourself.


So you're the delivery guy and the cook? I hope you don't tip them.



DarkWeb said:


> Show me a pic of a pie and slice.....I'll see what I can do.,..


This without the chicken chunks.





doublejj said:


> View attachment 4708313


Something completely different comes to mind when I hear dutch oven.


----------



## raratt (Oct 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> don't tip them.


Nope. The price is good also. We can get a few meals from a family size one.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> So you're the delivery guy and the cook? I hope you don't tip them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I learned about “Dutch oven” and “teabagging” from the movie Pecker.
Bonus: filmed in Baltimore where I spent my undergraduate 4


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> Nope. The price is good also. We can get a few meals from a family size one.


What toppings would you choose?


----------



## raratt (Oct 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> What toppings would you choose?


I get Canadian bacon, Italian sausage, pepperoni, and black olives. My wife gets the one with all kids of stuff on it.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> I get Canadian bacon, Italian sausage, pepperoni, and black olives. My wife gets the one with all kids of stuff on it.


Sausage mushroom is my groove. But mushrooms can give me headaches. My plan B is the “many meat” variant.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> Nope. The price is good also. We can get a few meals from a family size one.


I think I misunderstood. I was thinking pizza joint that makes you pickup an uncooked pizza and take it home and cook it. The slices that we get are so big I can only eat one. Our fridge is leftover purgatory, leftovers ferment for a couple days before they go in the garbage. I still haven't figured out cooking for two. 



cannabineer said:


> I learned about “Dutch oven” and “teabagging” from the movie Pecker.
> Bonus: filmed in Baltimore where I spent my undergraduate 4


lol full of grace. I can't help but think of the puppet from that movie. It might be where I first heard of dutch ovens too.


----------



## raratt (Oct 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was thinking pizza joint that makes you pickup an uncooked pizza and take it home and cook it.


That is exactly what it is. https://www.papamurphys.com/


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> That is exactly what it is.









I don't think that would fly here.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I misunderstood. I was thinking pizza joint that makes you pickup an uncooked pizza and take it home and cook it. The slices that we get are so big I can only eat one. Our fridge is leftover purgatory, leftovers ferment for a couple days before they go in the garbage. I still haven't figured out cooking for two.
> 
> 
> 
> lol full of grace. I can't help but think of the puppet from that movie. It might be where I first heard of dutch ovens too.


Li’l Chrissy massively rocked. (syrup drool)


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't think that would fly here.


I’m imagining Tim Hortons selling frozen donut larvae “bake them at home” yeah fuck that, ok why am I at a Tim Hortons!? (spoiler: so I don’t have to do that shit)


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 8, 2020)

Things are finally slowing down a little, and I like it. So many gigs for the last couple of months, and crazy weed selling. My chamber ensemble recorded a lot of new video at my buddy's event space on Monday for the website and a few booking platforms. I've been editing it like crazy for the last couple of nights, as I need to get this stuff up by Saturday at the latest. Gotta get our share of the late wedding/early holiday party booking season. I've got to start harvesting tomorrow morning, so I'd like to get all the editing done tonight. I had to deliver 5 oz. to a couple clients around the city today. Luckily, one client lives right on the lake shore, so I biked it and left the car. One of the nicest bike trails in the country, lotsa hotties out exercising, taking care of their luscious bodies. I should have taken the e-bike, because the headwind was vicious. It was so sunny, but really cool, especially near the lake. I had to push it in order to make enough heat not to fucking freeze. So I got some nice exercise and made some good cash. Practicing now, but wanted to take a quick smoke break and say hi. Hi...


----------



## Haze the maze (Oct 8, 2020)

Watered My girls.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 8, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Things are finally slowing down a little, and I like it. So many gigs for the last couple of months, and crazy weed selling. My chamber ensemble recorded a lot of new video at my buddy's event space on Monday for the website and a few booking platforms. I've been editing it like crazy for the last couple of nights, as I need to get this stuff up by Saturday at the latest. Gotta get our share of the late wedding/early holiday party booking season. I've got to start harvesting tomorrow morning, so I'd like to get all the editing done tonight. I had to deliver 5 oz. to a couple clients around the city today. Luckily, one client lives right on the lake shore, so I biked it and left the car. One of the nicest bike trails in the country, lotsa hotties out exercising, taking care of their luscious bodies. I should have taken the e-bike, because the headwind was vicious. It was so sunny, but really cool, especially near the lake. I had to push it in order to make enough heat not to fucking freeze. So I got some nice exercise and made some good cash. Practicing now, but wanted to take a quick smoke break and say hi. Hi...


Bless you Saint Tyler who lives large for us


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> Filled out my ballot and the beer shelf. Installed Norton on the wife's laptop. Leftover KFC for dinner. Buds and suds in a bit.


My first time to vote and they lost my ballot. I told my husband that's ok I'd just vote his. He didn't laugh.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Li’l Chrissy massively rocked. (syrup drool)


Have you seen black snake moan? You'll definitely like it. 



tyler.durden said:


> Things are finally slowing down a little, and I like it. So many gigs for the last couple of months, and crazy weed selling. *My chamber ensemble* recorded a lot of new video at my buddy's event space on Monday for the website and a few booking platforms. I've been editing it like crazy for the last couple of nights, as I need to get this stuff up by Saturday at the latest. Gotta get our share of the late wedding/early holiday party booking season. I've got to start harvesting tomorrow morning, so I'd like to get all the editing done tonight. I had to deliver 5 oz. to a couple clients around the city today. Luckily, one client lives right on the lake shore, so I biked it and left the car. One of the nicest bike trails in the country, lotsa hotties out exercising, taking care of their luscious bodies. I should have taken the e-bike, because the headwind was vicious. It was so sunny, but really cool, especially near the lake. I had to push it in order to make enough heat not to fucking freeze. So I got some nice exercise and made some good cash. Practicing now, but wanted to take a quick smoke break and say hi. Hi...


the sexy one in the lbd and cat ears?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Trade ya... I've been craving pizza all week and tonight was the night! There were too many people in the restaurant so she brought home hotdogs.  That's my disappointed face.
> 
> View attachment 4708288


I've been craving pizza for awhile too, but hips.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you seen black snake moan? You'll definitely like it.
> 
> 
> 
> the sexy one in the lbd and cat ears?


Saw it; didn’t connect.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I've been craving pizza for awhile too, but hips.


New York thin crust style, can’t hide behind a legal-sized pad


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> the sexy one in the lbd and cat ears?


Yep, she's part of the group. Having spent so much time apart this year, I feel that there is more distance between us. I guess that is natural, but I don't like it and I miss her. More than she misses me, I believe. Fucking covid is fucking things up on so many levels...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I've been craving pizza for awhile too, but hips.


You can't wear makeup, you can't get a haircut, world is on fire... Might as well have a slice of pizza.



cannabineer said:


> Saw it; didn’t connect.


You don't like her as a blonde? 



tyler.durden said:


> Yep, she's part of the group. Having spent so much time apart this year, I feel that there is more distance between us. I guess that is natural, but I don't like it and I miss her. More than she misses me, I believe. Fucking covid is fucking things up on so many levels...


You should do zoom apart but together recordings and publish them on youtube.com. Maybe drum up some more business and see each other more often.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> You don't like her as a blonde?


Paid no attention to who was acting. The story for me was ~scratches head~


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> You should do zoom apart but together recordings and publish them on youtube.com. Maybe drum up some more business and see each other more often.


Yeah, but it is not the same. The dynamic we had of hours of traveling and gigging together, going out to great places for drinks and dinner, her coming to my place to play duets (not a euphemism), all lent to a certain intimacy. The virtual stuff is a poor substitute. I'm glad of the technology, but still...


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> New York thin crust style, can’t hide behind a legal-sized pad


How bout a Think Pad?


@raratt http://zeldasgourmetpizza.com/index.htm

Cost twice as much but three times as good!


----------



## DCcan (Oct 8, 2020)

Came home from camping, had a leftover hot dog, fell asleep till midnight, and now drooling at pizzas I can't have.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 8, 2020)

I feel your pain...I fell asleep on the couch...went to bed....couldn't sleep. Got up, smoked hash, laughed at Jimmy Kimmel ripping on Trump, and now I want cookies!


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Oct 9, 2020)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4708313


My wife has tried to make pizza at home, it’s always tell her it’s pretty good. Of course I’m lying my ass off, and she knows it. Married 35 years last month, and I have learned a few things....


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Oct 9, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> How bout a Think Pad?
> View attachment 4708483
> 
> @raratt http://zeldasgourmetpizza.com/index.htm
> ...


Ooooh. I want all of them!


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Oct 9, 2020)

We have 2 local pizza places in Detroit, that are my favorites, Buddy’s Pizza and Shields. Both originated in Detroit, but have branches in the burbs. Only problem I have is I live about 40 miles from the nearest node. Still I’m gonna do it! Hopefully this week, we are due for a break.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 9, 2020)

Had coffee on the Nesowadnehunk with the River Driver yesterday morning, then back to the flatlands till spring.

I finally hiked the lower section on the AT, I'll get some pictures up later. I still need a jalepeno pizza, with pepperoni and mushrooms.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> *You can't wear makeup, you can't get a haircut, world is on fire... Might as well have a slice of pizza.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't easily clothes shop to buy that larger size you'd need if you ate pizza  Unfortunately my pizza eating days are behind me and I love it so.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 9, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Had coffee on the Nesowadnehunk with the River Driver yesterday morning, then back to the flatlands till spring.
> 
> I finally hiked the lower section on the AT, I'll get some pictures up later. I still need a jalepeno pizza, with pepperoni and mushrooms.
> 
> ...


What type of trout live in those waters?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> What type of trout live in those waters?


Great question, thank you.


----------



## raratt (Oct 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> What type of trout live in those waters?


Brook trout are native, sorry for butting in.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> What type of trout live in those waters?


Brook , rainbow, and then artic char in some of the ponds.
Landlocked Atlantic Salmon and lake trout spawn in the lower deadwaters.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 9, 2020)

dropped my ballot off at a drop box


----------



## DCcan (Oct 9, 2020)

Hiked some knarly and rocky trails up the AT, met some thru hikers just finishing the whole thing.
Gave ShenanNoah and WalMart, and 6 others some joints dipped in oil, a 1/4 oz and a gram a hash for their final night.
Talk about some happy campers...
Saw an otter family, pine marten, lots of grouse.

Did a nice hike to a scenic outlook saw the rescue chopper come 3x times this week. 2 people died at the summit in 4 days, 2 survived.
Just brutal terrain, with fog and early sunsets now. Unfortunately, the people who discovered the dead guy were probably the hikers I met the day before.

*Hiker found dead on summit of Katahdin*





Nothing for scale, but the bigger rocks are 8-12 ft high


----------



## Joedank (Oct 9, 2020)

Harvested tops on my second plant Outdoors made fresh frozen bubble.
Got 2 more weeks on the rest I think.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 9, 2020)

Monday is thanksgiving here so I went hunting at the grocery stores for the smallest turkey I could find. 9lbs was the smallest one... there's going to be so much waste lol.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Monday is thanksgiving here so I went hunting at the grocery stores for the smallest turkey I could find. 9lbs was the smallest one... there's going to be so much waste lol.


A cooked turkey yields 1/3-1/2 it's fresh weight in edible meat, therefore you'll get approx max of 4.5 lbs for 2 people. The dinner; a couple sandwiches and turkey soup next couple days. Wouldn't be any waste really.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Monday is thanksgiving here so I went hunting at the grocery stores for the smallest turkey I could find. 9lbs was the smallest one... there's going to be so much waste lol.


That used to be Migration Day, when everyone who had a retirement property in US, Mexico left the country for warmer waters till spring.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 9, 2020)

@Laughing Grass On your Thanksgiving Day do you still remember and tip the hat to Martin Frobisher?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> A cooked turkey yields 1/3-1/2 it's fresh weight in edible meat, therefore you'll get approx max of 4.5 lbs for 2 people. The dinner; a couple sandwiches and turkey soup next couple days. Wouldn't be any waste really.


Neither of us will eat the dark meat only the breast. A few years ago I bought one of those boxed butterball breast and stuffing kits The meat was good but the stuffing was gross, like wet stovetop stuffing.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> @Laughing Grass On your Thanksgiving Day do you still remember and tip the hat to Martin Frobisher?


lol I haven't heard that name since I was in elementary school. Thanksgiving in Canada isn't really the big holiday like it is in the US. It kinda sneaks up on me every year.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Neither of us will eat the dark meat only the breast. A few years ago I bought one of those boxed butterball breast and stuffing kits The meat was good but the stuffing was gross, like wet stovetop stuffing.


They sell just whole breasts without any stuffing or messing with here as well . It looks weird but it's good. Not sure what they do with the rest of the turkey it came from, as whole turkey legs aren't all that available.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 9, 2020)

DCcan said:


> That used to be Migration Day, when everyone who had a retirement property in US, Mexico left the country for warmer waters till spring.


My parents are one of them, they have a place in Arizona. They won't be going this winter and who knows about next year. Part of me is happy that I might get to see them on Christmas. I'm okay with being selfish.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 9, 2020)

Where does the "15% Meat Protein" come from?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> They sell just whole breasts without any stuffing or messing with here as well . It looks weird but it's good. Not sure what they do with the rest of the turkey it came from, as whole turkey legs aren't all that available.


We eat normal turkey breast often. I make a mean teriyaki turkey stir fry. 



BarnBuster said:


> Where does the "15% Meat Protein" come from?


Probably in the form of whey.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> A cooked turkey yields 1/3-1/2 it's fresh weight in edible meat, therefore you'll get approx max of 4.5 lbs for 2 people. The dinner; a couple sandwiches and turkey soup next couple days. Wouldn't be any waste really.


Turkey salad sammies, extra tarragon


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> We eat normal turkey breast often. I make a mean teriyaki turkey stir fry.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably in the form of whey.


“no whey!”


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 9, 2020)

tacos whey?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 9, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Where does the "15% Meat Protein" come from?


I was impelled to look it up. The meat is 15% protein by weight. Most of the balance is water.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I was impelled to look it up. The meat is 15% protein by weight. Most of the balance is water.


Oh, good, I was thinking maybe...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 9, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Oh, good, I was thinking maybe...
> View attachment 4709184


You should try the vegan substitute, Not Quite Crickets.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 9, 2020)

Watching undercover boss...


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> That is exactly what it is. https://www.papamurphys.com/


We eat a lot of pizza. I will have to try them, heard of them but never tried. Just looked it up. Closet is 23miles.


----------



## raratt (Oct 9, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> We eat a lot of pizza. I will have to try them, heard of them but never tried. Just looked it up. Closet is 23miles.


I get regular crust and slide them off the tray for about 5 mins on the rack to crisp up the crust. DO NOT try that with thin crust though, trust me.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> I get regular crust and slide them off the tray for about 5 mins on the rack to crisp up the crust. DO NOT try that with thin crust though, trust me.


The results could lead to a war crime


----------



## raratt (Oct 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The results could lead to a war crime
> 
> View attachment 4709358


It's a good way to test smoke alarms also.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> It's a good way to test smoke alarms also.


I still would like for “the sausage mushroom cloud” to be a thing


----------



## raratt (Oct 9, 2020)

My oven doesn't have a critical mass setting.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> My oven doesn't have a critical mass setting.


Check out NewTron. Awesome appliances.


----------



## raratt (Oct 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Check out NewTron. Awesome appliances.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 9, 2020)

raratt said:


>


My fave from the movie


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 9, 2020)

Finished out the outdoor veggie garden. Anyone have a suggestion for a good winter cover crop?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 9, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Finished out the outdoor veggie garden. Anyone have a suggestion for a good winter cover crop?


snow


----------



## doublejj (Oct 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> I get regular crust and slide them off the tray for about 5 mins on the rack to crisp up the crust. DO NOT try that with thin crust though, trust me.


Have you tried the Costco take and bake pizzas?....they are not bad


----------



## raratt (Oct 9, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Have you tried the Costco take and bake pizzas?....they are not bad
> 
> View attachment 4709401


Don't have a card, I'm OK with Papa Murphy's.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> Don't have a card, I'm OK with Papa Murphy's.


if you ever want to give them a try, many Costco food courts are external outside walkup and you don't need a card. But they only sell already cooked pizza...whole or by the slice...


----------



## DCcan (Oct 9, 2020)

Had a calzone today instead, peperoni mushroom smoked ham and sweet pepper , bit of garlic butter to finish the crust.




raratt said:


> My oven doesn't have a critical mass setting.


My old microwave was nicknamed Chernobyl, Death Ray, The Chair, etc... just divide all cooking times by at least five.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 9, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Had a calzone today instead, peperoni mushroom smoked ham and sweet pepper , bit of garlic butter to finish the crust.
> 
> View attachment 4709406
> 
> My old microwave was nicknamed Chernobyl, Death Ray, The Chair, etc... just divide all cooking times by at least five.


Place near where I was ... Pizza Factory made a simply yes-ish calzone. One of those fed me for two days.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 9, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Had a calzone today instead, peperoni mushroom smoked ham and sweet pepper , bit of garlic butter to finish the crust.
> 
> View attachment 4709406
> 
> My old microwave was nicknamed Chernobyl, Death Ray, The Chair, etc... just divide all cooking times by at least five.


I always smiled at the phrase “lightly nuked”


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Although a deviated septum and enlarged turbinates don't cause sleep apnea they can exacerbate it. Humidifiers can really help.


Sinus surgery isn't fun, but it's definitely worth it. 

I had a deviated septum repair + turbinate roto-rooter back in the 90s. 

Had to have another roto-rooter in 2010 to get rid of polyps. 

Not fun.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm dying to see a pic of your doggo with breath right strips.


Anything for you sweetness 





Lol. It's athletic tape. Lol mamashark cut it to look like a strip. 

I think it's still on her. Again, not really working 

SH420


----------



## sarahJane211 (Oct 10, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Have you tried the Costco take and bake pizzas?....they are not bad
> 
> View attachment 4709401


$9 for a bake DIY pizza .......... is the world going mad ........ $2-$3 tops.
I thought Costco was meant to be cheap?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 10, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Anything for you sweetness
> 
> View attachment 4709602
> 
> ...


that smile.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Anything for you sweetness
> 
> View attachment 4709602
> 
> ...


Ahhh that well loved groomed look. What a cutie pie. Her coloration is a lot like Paulie's.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 10, 2020)

This might be our Indian Summer here this weekend....I am breaking out shorts and going for a bike ride!!

Painted my old fireplace insert yesterday, and going to (try to) sell it...I have a bunch of "stuff" around here I have been meaning to sell, and this is a great time to do it...Just before the holidays! Maybe I can pay for a new laptop and a new quality vaporizer....Maybe.

Dark winter is coming....Sunset today at 6:29 pm. Sunset on November 1 is 4:57 pm


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> Mine also, not sure how this will work out either. I just know it has gotten to the point something has to be done.


Cpaps rock. Same here with the deviation. I’ve had mine for 20 years.
I used to wake up driving. It’s was really bad. But now, I can breathe.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 10, 2020)

Here is Paulie enjoying his walk this am.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 10, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> My first time to vote and they lost my ballot. I told my husband that's ok I'd just vote his. He didn't laugh.


You voted?!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 10, 2020)

I’m taking a nap, you guys make me tired.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 10, 2020)

manfredo said:


> This might be our Indian Summer here this weekend....I am breaking out shorts and going for a bike ride!!
> 
> Painted my old fireplace insert yesterday, and going to (try to) sell it...I have a bunch of "stuff" around here I have been meaning to sell, and this is a great time to do it...Just before the holidays! Maybe I can pay for a new laptop and a new quality vaporizer....Maybe.
> 
> Dark winter is coming....Sunset today at 6:29 pm. Sunset on November 1 is 4:57 pm


60 minutes of that is the time change.


----------



## raratt (Oct 10, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Finished out the outdoor veggie garden. Anyone have a suggestion for a good winter cover crop?


Red clover, it puts nitrogen back into the soil.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 10, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> $9 for a bake DIY pizza .......... is the world going mad ........ $2-$3 tops.
> I thought Costco was meant to be cheap?


You can't assume that everything at a discount warehouse is a good deal.
They have "loss leaders" while other products are priced at full retail. 

This is true for both Costco and Sam's Club. 

Consistently lower prices on all products is more attractive to me, and our local wal-mart delivers. 
Yeah sure, I like supporting local businesses but they've gotta be reasonable. 

For example, a local grocery chain sells my favorite brownie mix for $3.99 -- and wal-mart price is $2.08


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> Red clover, it puts nitrogen back into the soil.


Went with that last year, though never saw it bloom.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 10, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Went with that last year, though never saw it bloom.


I've used winter wheat before but that's in the Midwest


----------



## raratt (Oct 10, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Went with that last year, though never saw it bloom.


I didn't either except for a couple plants on the edge I didn't get tilled in. It bloomed early summer. It's still supposed to do it's job by the time it gets tilled in, besides adding green manure. Purple Vetch is another one, but it can get invasive.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> 60 minutes of that is the time change.


Right, but it's still a shock when it happens. It sure is nice in March when it gets bumped ahead an hour. And remember when it use to be longer?!!

I honestly don't mind it so much...but it's bad for my body...a lot more couch time in the winter! And the lack of sun isn't good for the spirit. I thought I found a new winter hobby, going on cruises, but that was a short romance!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 10, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Right, but it's still a shock when it happens. It sure is nice in March when it gets bumped ahead an hour. And remember when it use to be longer?!!
> 
> I honestly don't mind it so much...but it's bad for my body...a lot more couch time in the winter! And the lack of sun isn't good for the spirit. I thought I found a new winter hobby, going on cruises, but that was a short romance!


I find it ironic that in this year without a Hallowe’en they’re giving us an extra hour of it.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I find it ironic that in this year without a Hallowe’en they’re giving us an extra hour of it.


Mamashark and I really enjoy decorating, handing out candy and scaring trick or treaters. We have families that make it a point to come to our house every year. 
They're gonna be disappointed this year. As of right now, we aren't decorating or handing out candy. 
I'm thinking of picking up an 8' piece of pvc, probably 3" od. Have the little monsters put their basket at the end and slide the candy down. 
I don't know, I just want everyone to stay safe.

SH420


----------



## raratt (Oct 10, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> They're gonna be disappointed this year. As of right now, we aren't decorating or handing out candy.


I'm right there with you, I love Halloween, this really sucks. I enjoy sitting out and watching all the little ones.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 10, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Mamashark and I really enjoy decorating, handing out candy and scaring trick or treaters. We have families that make it a point to come to our house every year.
> They're gonna be disappointed this year. As of right now, we aren't decorating or handing out candy.
> I'm thinking of picking up an 8' piece of pvc, probably 3" od. Have the little monsters put their basket at the end and slide the candy down.
> I don't know, I just want everyone to stay safe.
> ...


My mind whooshes to peanut m&ms and a slingshot.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> My mind whooshes to peanut m&ms and a slingshot.


We actually discussed a slingshot. Is there something wrong with us?

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 10, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> We actually discussed a slingshot. Is there something wrong with us?
> 
> SH420


It’s a bad year for blowguns.


----------



## raratt (Oct 10, 2020)

Watered the girls this morning and gave the runoff to the tomatoes. My tomato plants look like crap this year, too much heat I guess. I need to get my garlic in the ground.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> It’s a bad year for blowguns.


My first one was from the Johnson Smith Novelty Company along with the X-Ray specs


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> Watered the girls this morning and gave the runoff to the tomatoes. My tomato plants look like crap this year, too much heat I guess. I need to get my garlic in the ground.


lol
My tomato plants turned black weeks ago. 
Most of the fruit went in a compost barrel to age a bit. (I don't want tomatoes sprouting in my compost pile.) 

I brought a few healthy cannabis plants indoors to finish and the ones in small pots adjusted way better than the ones in 20 gallon tubs. 
Gonna have to wet trim for sure because it's easier to spot problems like mold/mildew/bugs/debris/etc.

Whole plant hang then dry trimming is my preferred method.


----------



## lokie (Oct 10, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Went with that last year, though never saw it bloom.


Try Buckwheat.







Broadcast seeds at the rate of one cup per 100sq feet or 1 pound for 300-500 sq feet
Keep ground moist until germination – about a week
After germination, buckwheat does not require much water
Can be sown all the way through late summer but frost will kill buckwheat
In zones with long growing seasons (zones 8 and 9) you can get multiple plantings and harvests.
If using as a cover crop, turn the plants into the soil when they are about 8″ tall
Buckwheat grow to about 3′ tall
Bees love the blooms, as do other beneficial insects such as lady bugs and parasitic wasps
Can grow even in poor or acidic soil
There doesn’t seem to be any pests that bother buckwheat
Give buckwheat that has been turned into the soil about 2 weeks to decompose before planting your fall crop
Turning buckwheat into the soil will help loosen up clay soil










In The Garden...Growing Buckwheat


One of the things we are experimenting with this year is growing buckwheat. Buckwheat is super versatile and can be grown as a weed suppressor and cover crop or for seeds and for the bees. Buckwheat




www.schneiderpeeps.com


----------



## raratt (Oct 10, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Whole plant hang then dry trimming is my preferred method.


For me it is easier to trim when they are wet, not sure why.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> For me it is easier to trim when they are wet, not sure why.


I get best results with a wet trim while everything is still turgid.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I get best results with a wet trim while everything is still turgid.


I can't unsee that mental pic


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 10, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I can't unsee that mental pic


It’s the right time to Bobbit


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 10, 2020)

Walked to the local nursery to pick up some Crimson clover this morning after some delicious pumpkin pancakes, sausage, eggs and coffee. Now lunch and a nap.


----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 10, 2020)

Welllll tidied up gasp shock horror, ye gods the flat was a pig sty, finally abandoned three WW and reluctantly binned them, went shop,.got drunk had a head ache. Tidied up and that's it, a busy day (lol) not.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 10, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> My first one was from the Johnson Smith Novelty Company along with the X-Ray specs


Remember those brass lengths of tubing you could get in the hobby corner of department stores? I built a beaut out of two such, mated with a length the next size up (they nested like champs). I fitted a rail sight to it and made a tool to grind school chalk into balls of the correct size. I think I sent one of those balls clean through the plasticized-fabric map of the Vaterland that got pulled down for history class.

My French teacher confiscated it and showed it off to my dad at the next parent/teacher event.

I got it back after a year. By then I’d made and tested darts made of piano wire and masking tape. They stuck very gratifyingly around Berlin and Dresden.

The explode-on-impact ordnance that I tried to develop did not make it out of test. Reliability issues (rubs smarting lips).


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> For me it is easier to trim when they are wet, not sure why.


You also get the benefit of scissor hash!


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> ...The explode-on-impact ordnance that I tried to develop did not make it out of test. Reliability issues (rubs smarting lips).


How about strike anywhere matches out the Red Ryder as a substitute?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 10, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> How about strike anywhere matches out the Red Ryder as a substitute?


I had chlorate and red phosphorus. I went for the scale-up. Too much = never enough.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I had chlorate and red phosphorus. I went for the scale-up. Too much = never enough.


TM 31-210; A young man's guide to things that go boom.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> For me it is easier to trim when they are wet, not sure why.


The best way probably depends on your environment. 

It's easy to control temperature & RH in my processing area, and hanging the entire plant (minus roots) makes everything dry more slowly. 
By the time they're ready to trim, buds have already cured a bit and are ready for storage -- no burping required.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 10, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> TM 31-210; A young man's guide to things that go boom.


Never heard of it. Probably for the best. I terminated my research right at the cusp of making and testing shaped charges.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 10, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> The best way probably depends on your environment.
> 
> It's easy to control temperature & RH in my processing area, and hanging the entire plant (minus roots) makes everything dry more slowly.
> By the time they're ready to trim, buds have already cured a bit and are ready for storage -- no burping required.


As a beer drinker, I challenge the last three words.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 10, 2020)

I have illegal hunters firing shots in my forest and the MNR(MNDMF? Ontario forest ranger types) won't do anything because they're all busy.

I can't leave mom to go tell them to gtfo my land because she's declining rapidly and can't be left alone for any length of time.

What do you think my options are?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> You voted?!


Not yet, they lost my ballot.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2020)

lokie said:


> Try Buckwheat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best pancakes!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 10, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I have illegal hunters firing shots in my forest and the MNR(MNDMF? Ontario forest ranger types) won't do anything because they're all busy.
> 
> I can't leave mom to go tell them to gtfo my land because she's declining rapidly and can't be left alone for any length of time.
> 
> What do you think my options are?


You know that cosmetic stuff you trowel on your longsuffering mama? That thickness will deflect belt-fed 7.62. So make up a safe space, smoke something that’s not a possum, and relax.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> You know that cosmetic stuff you trowel on your longsuffering mama? That thickness will deflect belt-fed 7.62. So make up a safe space, smoke something that’s not a possum, and relax.


I gotta ask for a translation this one time. The idea that a rifle bullet can travel through my house from trespassers with guns is kind of a big deal to me.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 10, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I gotta ask for a translation this one time. The idea that a rifle bullet can travel through my house from trespassers with guns is kind of a big deal to me.


You know what you have to do.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> You know what you have to do.


I'm really fighting back the vile in hopes of a solid answer.

If I knew what my existing options were, I wouldn't be on a fucking weed growing forum asking for help from people that don't like me.

I have called our version of the hunting authorities and the police who referred me to the hunting authorities.

I can't shoot people for trespassing or even bring out a rifle to use for defense if I could go back to talk to the trespassers.

Does anyone see other options that could be helpful?


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> You know what you have to do.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 10, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I have illegal hunters firing shots in my forest and the MNR(MNDMF? Ontario forest ranger types) won't do anything because they're all busy.
> 
> I can't leave mom to go tell them to gtfo my land because she's declining rapidly and can't be left alone for any length of time.
> 
> What do you think my options are?


Stay home, smoke and a big one............. duck....js  

P.s wear orange


----------



## raratt (Oct 10, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I'm really fighting back the vile in hopes of a solid answer.
> 
> If I knew what my existing options were, I wouldn't be on a fucking weed growing forum asking for help from people that don't like me.
> 
> ...


Nope.


----------



## lokie (Oct 10, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I'm really fighting back the vile in hopes of a solid answer.
> 
> If I knew what my existing options were, I wouldn't be on a fucking weed growing forum asking for help from people that don't like me.
> 
> ...


Is your property clearly marked? Do they know people live in the near area?

Identifying your existence may deter some.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 10, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I'm really fighting back the vile in hopes of a solid answer.
> 
> If I knew what my existing options were, I wouldn't be on a fucking weed growing forum asking for help from people that don't like me.
> 
> ...


 Don’t offend people and then importune them for help.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 10, 2020)

lokie said:


> Is your property clearly marked? Do they know people live in the near area?
> 
> Identifying your existence may deter some.


We don't have written signage posted but we do have red dots on white background markers nailed to trees every chain (20m). In Ontario, the onus of burden for trespassing is on the trespassers and not the land owner.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2020)

lokie said:


> Is your property clearly marked? Do they know people live in the near area?
> 
> *Identifying your existence may deter some.*


It could attract others


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 10, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


>


A serious absence of beer-holding


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 10, 2020)

You have no options; the cops aren't interested and you won't deal with it yourself and/or you also aren't happy about ignoring/relaxing til it's over.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 10, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> We don't have written signage posted but we do have red dots on white background markers nailed to trees every chain (20m). In Ontario, the onus of burden for trespassing is on the trespassers and not the land owner.


Tell that to the bullet


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 10, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> You have no options; the cops aren't interested and you won't deal with it yourself and/or you also aren't happy about ignoring/relaxing til it's over.


Foot-pounds win over legislation every time


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Foot-pounds win over legislation every time


I'm going with Newton-meters


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 10, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Had a calzone today instead, peperoni mushroom smoked ham and sweet pepper , bit of garlic butter to finish the crust.
> 
> View attachment 4709406
> 
> My old microwave was nicknamed Chernobyl, Death Ray, The Chair, etc... just divide all cooking times by at least five.


the Wave-motion Engine


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> A serious absence of beer-holding


You too...

Just grabbed another....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 10, 2020)

I cooked fried rice for the family. 
It's different each time, depending on what's available. 

Tonight the highlights are fresh ginger, lemon juice, green onions, and cashews.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 10, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I cooked fried rice for the family.
> It's different each time, depending on what's available.
> 
> Tonight the highlights are fresh ginger, lemon juice, green onions, and cashews.


Say it @Singlemalt


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Say it @Singlemalt


I'd eat that


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 10, 2020)

Making these...country style ribs...salt, pepper, onion power, garlic powder, and a little chilli powder.....covered with virgin olive oil...bout to hit the pit.


Don't mind the shadow, that's me.....

The side is potato salad this mrs made....


----------



## raratt (Oct 10, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Making these...country style ribs...salt, pepper, onion power, garlic powder, and a little chilli powder.....covered with virgin olive oil...bout to hit the pit.
> View attachment 4710407
> 
> Don't mind the shadow, that's me.....
> ...


I thought WE ate dinner late...lol.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> I thought WE ate dinner late...lol.


Lol....it's finally cool for me, plus I have a gas pit along with my wood one,just using the gas pit tonight, won't take long, think steak with these.

This weekend gonna be a bitch down here.....think we are gonna break a record tomorrow.

Finally got to sleep in for a bit...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> I thought WE ate dinner late...lol.


If your hungry I have an extra.....


----------



## manfredo (Oct 10, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> If your hungry I have an extra.....


Yummmm....I'm tired of lasagna!! I love country style ribs...I cook them on the top rack of the gas grill, on low, for 1 hour, and start slathering them up with barbeque sauce about half way through....Tater salad you say? Double yum!! Enjoy...I'll go vape some more and pass out...Midnight here.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 10, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Yummmm....I'm tired of lasagna!! I love country style ribs...I cook them on the top rack of the gas grill, on low, for 1 hour, and start slathering them up with barbeque sauce about half way through....Tater salad you say? Double yum!! Enjoy...I'll go vape some more and pass out...Midnight here.


I'll be in that same coma soon....


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 10, 2020)

Ok gonna go cook...sit back and watch the 5th element...

Peace


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 10, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Yummmm....I'm tired of lasagna!! I love country style ribs...I cook them on the top rack of the gas grill, on low, for 1 hour, and start slathering them up with barbeque sauce about half way through....Tater salad you say? Double yum!! Enjoy...I'll go vape some more and pass out...Midnight here.


Processing “tired of lasagna”



Norman relate!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 10, 2020)

Ever slept wrong and woke up with a sore neck? Enough is enough, it’s time for pills. 

I’ll start with ibuprofen then switch to something stronger if I can’t sleep. 

This sucks. 
I’ve been dealing with it all day and I’m done.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 10, 2020)

No nap but did manage to give the led lady a defoliation treatmeant followed up with a squash curry soup and crusty bread dinner. Now watching the XC world MTN bike championship's.


----------



## raratt (Oct 10, 2020)

Amazon music now, cuz I'm lazy, you tube music in a bit. Son made taco meat.


----------



## raratt (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 10, 2020)

Almost ready 

Gotta love a good cast iron pan..little bit more sauce


----------



## sarahJane211 (Oct 10, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I'm really fighting back the vile in hopes of a solid answer.
> 
> If I knew what my existing options were, I wouldn't be on a fucking weed growing forum asking for help from people that don't like me.
> 
> ...


Pretend you're hunting as well, have an accident with the intruders.


----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 11, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> We don't have written signage posted but we do have red dots on white background markers nailed to trees every chain (20m). In Ontario, the onus of burden for trespassing is on the trespassers and not the land owner.


Wild dogs, or trained dogs or hell just a few dogs ffs, as you have written, you can't talk to them, you won't shoot them, salt, so let slip the dogs of war.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 11, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> We don't have written signage posted but we do have red dots on white background markers nailed to trees every chain (20m). In Ontario, the onus of burden for trespassing is on the trespassers and not the land owner.


Just blast a couple rounds yourself early in the morning, ruins everything.

*nothing*
boundary marker
No Hunting
No Trespassing
Hunt In Progress, No Trespassing

Which would hunters walk past? That's undefined territory you got.
Signage can do wonders, especially when abused.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Oct 11, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Just blast a couple rounds yourself early in the morning, ruins everything.
> 
> *nothing*
> boundary marker
> ...


How about "COVID research laboratory, trespassers will be infected"


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 11, 2020)

I love turkey @Laughing Grass , wino Barbie likes it much better now since I’ve started cooking it lol I cook all birds in the nuwave now. So moist. 
I make turkey salad with leftover dark meat. Delicious.
Damn I’m drooling for turkey during my wake and bake, part 2.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 11, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I cooked fried rice for the family.
> It's different each time, depending on what's available.
> 
> Tonight the highlights are fresh ginger, lemon juice, green onions, and cashews.


Sounds close to a biryani, yum.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Sounds close to a biryani, yum.


Morning glory


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Morning glory


Good morning gorgeous! I'm heading out to get raven beef, altering my morning routine ha ha!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning gorgeous! I'm heading out to get raven beef, altering my morning routine ha ha!!


Text you later baby


----------



## manfredo (Oct 11, 2020)

Got up early (for me on a Sunday), got baked, made blueberry pancakes, and then went for a 6 mile bicycle ride! It was freezing!! Yesterday I rode with shorts and a light tee-shirt, today it 25 degrees F cooler and I wore pants and a jacket, and I was wishing it was heavier...but the sun is shining at least.

Probably time for an afternoon vape session now...Been powdering some hash and mixing that with Putang for a better vaping experience. A few more weeks before happier toking days


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 11, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Got up early (for me on a Sunday), got baked, made blueberry pancakes, and then went for a 6 mile bicycle ride! It was freezing!! Yesterday I rode with shorts and a light tee-shirt, today it 25 degrees F cooler and I wore pants and a jacket, and I was wishing it was heavier...but the sun is shining at least.
> 
> Probably time for an afternoon vape session now...Been powdering some hash and mixing that with Putang for a better vaping experience. A few more weeks before happier toking days


Sounds like a great morning


----------



## sunni (Oct 11, 2020)

redoing the new home.
so far ive taken down wallpaper in 2 rooms refinished and painted those

refinished stair cases

Ive re done the dining room which was hardtask.

Found multiplet things from 1810,early 1920's/1930s including clothing, books from 1920-1940s 
just so much crazy shit

I found old school drills that are fully metal, and plug into the wall with a two prong just incase i ever want to kill myself you know.

tioday i have to go take down and entire cieling in a fully loaded tyvek suit


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 11, 2020)

sunni said:


> redoing the new home.
> so far ive taken down wallpaper in 2 rooms refinished and painted those
> 
> refinished stair cases
> ...


Do you have pics of all that antique loot? Would love to see some. What kind of stuff from 1810? Could be worth grande dinero


----------



## manfredo (Oct 11, 2020)

sunni said:


> redoing the new home.
> so far ive taken down wallpaper in 2 rooms refinished and painted those
> 
> refinished stair cases
> ...


I hope you find a box stuffed full of cash in that ceiling!! Hey you never know! I know someone who found a box of cash in the bottom of a chimney, in the cleanout, under ashes. And he gave it back to the homeowner...he was there doing repairs. 

Sounds like you have done a lot!! I love fixing up old things and making them great again!!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 11, 2020)

bought a 12' trailer for the farm. Going to put removable side boards on it. Perfect size for dump runs (no garbage service out here) and hauling farm equipment.







p.s. notice the shotgun in green dust sock in the overhead gun rack.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2020)

doublejj said:


> bought a 12' trailer for the farm. Going to put removable side boards on it. Perfect size for dump runs (no garbage service out here) and hauling farm equipment.
> View attachment 4711039
> 
> View attachment 4711043
> ...


I have that trailer but a 10' bed.....wish it was a double axle. That ramp is awesome! Unless the trailer is light.....fuckin catches wind and can get squirrelly. But that thing is really useful.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I have that trailer but a 10' bed.....wish it was a double axle. That ramp is awesome! Unless the trailer is light.....fuckin catches wind and can get squirrelly. But that thing is really useful.


I looked at a 10' but it would just barely fit the Kawasaki Mule. I've been looking for a used trailer for awhile, but any in decent shape are $1000-$1500. This new one cost $1800. $2400 out the door including spare tire. Bought it mostly for the crew to haul stuff, however now i can trailer the mule to a few remote fishing locations.....


----------



## manfredo (Oct 11, 2020)

I got a short flight in this afternoon. The leaves are mostly down already....Snow next!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I looked at a 10' but it would just barely fit the Kawasaki Mule. I've been looking for a used trailer for awhile, but any in decent shape are $1000-$1500. This new one cost $1800. $2400 out the door including spare tire. Bought it mostly for the crew to haul stuff, however now i can trailer the mule to a few remote fishing locations.....


Yeah I would have preferred the 12' but I ended up with this one in a package deal a few years back. It wasn't even 3 years old when I got it. I have gotten a lot of use out of it.


----------



## sunni (Oct 11, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I hope you find a box stuffed full of cash in that ceiling!! Hey you never know! I know someone who found a box of cash in the bottom of a chimney, in the cleanout, under ashes. And he gave it back to the homeowner...he was there doing repairs.
> 
> Sounds like you have done a lot!! I love fixing up old things and making them great again!!


Nope just mouse shit from 1940’lol


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 11, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I got a short flight in this afternoon. The leaves are mostly down already....Snow next!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711088View attachment 4711094


Never look up, the satellites!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Never look up, the satellites!


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 11, 2020)

I won $100 at bingo, and I didn’t even call my neighbor a racist today.

All in all, pretty disappointing


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 11, 2020)

Put the plant to bed, smoked a bowl while doing so now watching Ground Hogs day for the millionth time. Seems so appropriate given our situation.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 11, 2020)

sunni said:


> Nope just mouse shit from 1940’lol





curious2garden said:


> Never look up, the satellites!


OMG...I had a friend who was a big coke user / dealer that was so sure satellites were watching him, back in the 80's. If they weren't they should have been!! He lived on top of a mountain near the airport too, to add to his paranoia. I recall seeing kilos with "fuck you Reagan" written on them in marker, along with a Columbian coin embedded in the plastic wrap. Amazing we lived through that shit....well most of us. Thank God for my tin foil hat and metal trailer roof!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 12, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I looked at a 10' but it would just barely fit the Kawasaki Mule. I've been looking for a used trailer for awhile, but any in decent shape are $1000-$1500. This new one cost $1800. $2400 out the door including spare tire. Bought it mostly for the crew to haul stuff, however now i can trailer the mule to a few remote fishing locations.....


I got a 7x14 Iron Bull dump trailer with 3’ sides. I went with that one so I can haul the tractor around if needed. The trailer is pretty much hooked up to the f350 100% of the time. I use the shit out of it. I’d also like to have a lighter one like what you got though because the one I got is 4K pounds empty. The thing is a beast.


----------



## indominatto (Oct 12, 2020)

I started my first indoor  4x50W Citizen COBs


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 12, 2020)

Did the shopping, checked in on the lady, gave her a little bottled love with her h2o and now enjoying a sammy made by my number one lady.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 12, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Did the shopping, checked in on the lady, gave her a little bottled love with her h2o and now enjoying a sammy made by my number one lady.


I managed to stand at the kitchen counter long enough help my boy make this improvised Bday cake. Home made crust and topping. Doctored jello filling. Store was bit far reaching. 

I got to poke you all. Thank you. Been ...something. And I'm a year more senile. LMAO! Peace and humor. Foot pic was yesterday. Counter has been bleached multiple times since. Not that easy. OCD.


----------



## Oldreefer (Oct 12, 2020)

I sat on my back deck smoking a doob and watching hummingbirds.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 12, 2020)

Oldreefer said:


> I sat on my back deck smoking a doob and watching hummingbirds.


2 weeks since my last one. Enjoy.


----------



## raratt (Oct 12, 2020)

Oldreefer said:


> I sat on my back deck smoking a doob and watching hummingbirds.


I need to clean my feeders again, the bees are chowing on whatever the sugar water turned into. I think they are a bunch of drunks actually, works for me.


----------



## go go kid (Oct 12, 2020)

been botteling/canning more food because of the virus spreading. we have made space and were slowly filling shelves of food so when we go shopping in our barn we just pick any jars of food we want lol


----------



## manfredo (Oct 12, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I managed to stand at the kitchen counter long enough help my boy make this improvised Bday cake. Home made crust and topping. Doctored jello filling. Store was bit far reaching.
> 
> I got to poke you all. Thank you. Been ...something. And I'm a year more senile. LMAO! Peace and humor. Foot pic was yesterday. Counter has been bleached multiple times since. Not that easy. OCD. View attachment 4712364View attachment 4712365


Happy Birthday!! The cake looks tasty....and a very similar color shade to your foot. OUCH. Hopefully whoever you kicked looks worse! 




raratt said:


> I need to clean my feeders again, the bees are chowing on whatever the sugar water turned into. I think they are a bunch of drunks actually, works for me.


Hummingbirds freak me out a little bit...Kind of like big bees.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> I need to clean my feeders again, the bees are chowing on whatever the sugar water turned into. I think they are a bunch of drunks actually, works for me.


LOL Wasps are the drunks at my place but we go through so much feeder fluid it doesn't often get a chance to ferment


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Happy Birthday!! The cake looks tasty....and a very similar color shade to your foot. OUCH. Hopefully whoever you kicked looks worse!
> 
> 
> 
> Hummingbirds freak me out a little bit...Kind of like big bees.


I thought that was a dick, shhhhhhhh...........


----------



## go go kid (Oct 12, 2020)

bees are fine if your not threatening them they wont bother you. i used to be afraid of bees untill my friend took me bee keeping at his place and explained them to me, now i have lost my fear of them. and humming birds are just beutifull


----------



## As if! (Oct 12, 2020)

I took my dog to a park


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2020)

As if! said:


> I took my dog to a park


Pics of the dog?


----------



## go go kid (Oct 12, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I thought that was a dick, shhhhhhhh...........


what kind of dicks have you seen lol


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Put the plant to bed, smoked a bowl while doing so now watching Ground Hogs day for the millionth time. Seems so appropriate given our situation.


Now watch Idiocracy


----------



## raratt (Oct 12, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Hummingbirds freak me out a little bit.


I know a guy that was driving in the desert with the window open and his arm resting on the door that had one impale itself into his arm. It didn't survive.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2020)

go go kid said:


> what kind of dicks have you seen lol


All of them, no one, NO ONE, gets to surgery with their clothes on and every male gets an erection during induction which the surgeon HAS to be present for..........


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 12, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Happy Birthday!! The cake looks tasty....and a very similar color shade to your foot. OUCH. Hopefully whoever you kicked looks worse!
> 
> 
> 
> Hummingbirds freak me out a little bit...Kind of like big bees.


They are captivating when observed. Try it. 

Foot is what is. Just seeking some humor. Exploiting compassion. Can't always be generous. Thank you and all.


----------



## As if! (Oct 12, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Pics of the dog?


----------



## raratt (Oct 12, 2020)

go go kid said:


> what kind of dicks have you seen lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 12, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I thought that was a dick, shhhhhhhh...........


I thought it was a pickled pigs foot. LMAO. At least I'm self mummifying. TY.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 12, 2020)

As if! said:


> View attachment 4712381


@shrxhky420 @BobBitchen 
Ahhhh!!!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 12, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Did the shopping, checked in on the lady, gave her a little bottled love with her h2o and now enjoying a sammy made by my number one lady.


Followed it up with a evening walk, dinner, bowl of Tower of Six and now Brooklyn 99.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 12, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Hummingbirds freak me out a little bit...Kind of like big bees.


Admit it, it's because you think they're watching you... maybe they are!






SH420


----------



## go go kid (Oct 12, 2020)

cool vid


----------



## doublejj (Oct 12, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Admit it, it's because you think they're watching you... maybe they are!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## go go kid (Oct 13, 2020)

looks like i imagine the creation of the universe


----------



## go go kid (Oct 13, 2020)

now its light again i can show you.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I love turkey @Laughing Grass , wino Barbie likes it much better now since I’ve started cooking it lol I cook all birds in the nuwave now. So moist.
> I make turkey salad with leftover dark meat. Delicious.
> Damn I’m drooling for turkey during my wake and bake, part 2.


I could have used one of those last night. I misunderestimated cooking time so we didn't eat until 8pm.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I could have used one of those last night. I misunderestimated cooking time so we didn't eat until 8pm.


Sorry


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 13, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Admit it, it's because you think they're watching you... maybe they are!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have all kinds of stuff being tested around here. A little while back I saw what looked like a dragonfly but didn't act like a dragonfly. It flew up and looked at me and I swear it was a drone.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> We have all kinds of stuff being tested around here. A little while back I saw what looked like a dragonfly but didn't act like a dragonfly. It flew up and looked at me and I swear it was a drone.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> We have all kinds of stuff being tested around here. A little while back I saw what looked like a dragonfly but didn't act like a dragonfly. It flew up and looked at me and I swear it was a drone.


Was it the like fairy?
I’m gonna buy a drone


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 13, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Was it the like fairy?
> I’m gonna buy a drone


I’m flying that sucker out over the water at the beach before I get in!








Drone warns surfer of very close encounter with 5-foot shark in Australia


A program that uses drones to warn surfers of nearby sharks recorded a very close encounter off the coast in New South Wales.




www.livescience.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m flying that sucker out over the water at the beach before I get in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that.....crazy.


Check this out https://www.ocearch.org/tracker/?list


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Was it the like fairy?
> I’m gonna buy a drone


I got to play with my friends this spring. Such a cool toy, I want one!


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I got to play with my friends this spring. Such a cool toy, I want one!
> 
> View attachment 4712871


Check out the Mavic Air 2, it is one of the newer drones on the market by Mavic. Pretty amazing balance of performance and price


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Check out the Mavic Air 2, it is one of the newer drones on the market by Mavic. Pretty amazing balance of performance and price


That's pretty neat. A lot more portable than that big white one. I probably couldn't fly it near my place, I'm only 6km from Billy Bishop airport.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's pretty neat. A lot more portable than that big white one. I probably couldn't fly it near my place, I'm only 6km from Billy Bishop airport.


Hell, I can’t fly in tons of places. It’s really easy to say “oops, I didn’t know”

EDIT: but yeah, obviously don’t fly too close to an airport, that’s just dangerous


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 13, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Was it the like fairy?
> I’m gonna buy a drone


LOL No it looked like a dragonfly only it didn't quite act like a dragonfly. Usually they dip through the pools in the neighborhood. This one followed me. I've never had a dragonfly follow me.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 13, 2020)

First time posting in a while and I already had to talk shit to some dumbass. Like bitch, this is RIU! We are who/what we are, if you don’t like it log the fuck off. Or get trolled to death!

oh btw, Hi everyone


----------



## raratt (Oct 13, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> First time posting in a while and I already had to talk shit to some dumbass. Like bitch, this is RIU! We are who/what we are, if you don’t like it log the fuck off. Or get trolled to death!
> 
> oh btw, Hi everyone


GARY! (In my best cheers voice).


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Hell, I can’t fly in tons of places. It’s really easy to say “oops, I didn’t know”
> 
> EDIT: but yeah, obviously don’t fly too close to an airport, that’s just dangerous


The one I posted a page back has restrictions on it. He couldn't take off close to a private helipad and it restricted us to a height of 200 meters as we got closer to it.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 13, 2020)

This is a good sign, right?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 13, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> First time posting in a while and I already had to talk shit to some dumbass. Like bitch, this is RIU! We are who/what we are, if you don’t like it log the fuck off. Or get trolled to death!
> 
> oh btw, Hi everyone


Welcome back Gar


----------



## lokie (Oct 13, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> First time posting in a while and I already had to talk shit to some dumbass. Like bitch, this is RIU! We are who/what we are, if you don’t like it log the fuck off. Or get trolled to death!
> 
> oh btw, Hi everyone


Your presence is always welcome! It's good to see your return friend.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2020)

Been on hold for the "next available agent" for a hour and twenty three fucking minutes! New dishwasher worked for 2-3 loads.....now it blinks at me!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 13, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Been on hold for the "next available agent" for a hour and twenty three fucking minutes! New dishwasher worked for 2-3 loads.....now it blinks at me!


Sounds like you got hacked!


----------



## lokie (Oct 13, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Been on hold for the "next available agent" for a hour and twenty three fucking minutes! New dishwasher worked for 2-3 loads.....now it blinks at me!


While you are waiting have you powered it down, unplugged, re-plug in and started the machine again?
If it is a fancy model is it connected to your WIFI? is it running on the current software release?


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 13, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Been on hold for the "next available agent" for a hour and twenty three fucking minutes! New dishwasher worked for 2-3 loads.....now it blinks at me!


Since most calls coming in to customer service are complaints I would imagine, I'm thinking they put customers on hold that long and longer on purpose hoping the customer(s) would give up and hang up. That or they only have 1 rep handling the calls so it seems.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2020)

lokie said:


> While you are waiting have you powered it down, unplugged, re-plug in and started the machine again?
> If it is a fancy model is it connected to your WIFI? is it running on the current software release?


That was the first call.....I actually talked to someone in like 3 minutes....went through all the stuff I already tried then they gave me a number to call.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Since most calls coming in to customer service are complaints I would imagine, I'm thinking they put customers on hold that long and longer on purpose hoping the customer(s) would give up and hang up. That or they only have 1 rep handling the calls so it seems.


1 hour and 52 minutes


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 13, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> 1 hour and 52 minutes


Have you?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Have you?


 

I wonder if they try to see if your phone battery will die.....


----------



## lokie (Oct 13, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> That was the first call.....I actually talked to someone in like 3 minutes....went through all the stuff I already tried then they gave me a number to call.


lol.

The old "call someone who gives a Fuck" number?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2020)

It's fuckin GE


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 13, 2020)

It hasn't been a productive day but I did manage to schedule an appointment to renew my medical cannabis license. 

A bargain at $150 per year (plus $20 database registration fee).


----------



## raratt (Oct 13, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> It hasn't been a productive day but I did manage to schedule an appointment to renew my medical cannabis license.
> 
> A bargain at $150 per year (plus $20 database registration fee).


To buy at a dispensary? Mine was $35, done online except for about a 5 min phone call.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> To buy at a dispensary? Mine was $35, done online except for about a 5 min phone call.


Nah, it's just so I can grow legally. 

Recreational cannabis has been legalized in WA but only medical patients are allowed to grow. 
It's a money thing and the govt doesn't like competition. 

I do occasionally buy oil cartridges for my vape pen and don't have to pay sales tax, so that's another plus.

My naturopathic doctor is cool. 

She's always trying to sell me something for my butt -- even though I don't have issues. 
"Could I interest you in a colonic cleansing today?"
"How about some freshly blended fiber powder?"

Nah, I'm good.


----------



## raratt (Oct 13, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nah, it's just so I can grow legally.


My city requires a grow room inspection yearly, so I paid for the initial inspection, and they never showed up for the next years inspection. It is supposed to be paid biennially. I'm sure as hell not going to remind them to comply with their own rules. I haven't bothered to renew my permit, I'll claim ignorance if they find it. I've been growing for a few years without any complaints. Screw em.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nah, it's just so I can grow legally.
> 
> Recreational cannabis has been legalized in WA but only medical patients are allowed to grow.
> It's a money thing and the govt doesn't like competition.
> ...


She wants your ass!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> It's fuckin GE


Finally got someone.......they will call me tomorrow.....wtf


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 13, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I use 2 grams of 73% calcium hypochlorite (pool shock) per gallon to make the solution. I then add about 20ml of that to my 3 gallon cloner rez every 2-3 days...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00WLWMM06/ref=psdc_1272967011_t3_B009S85LEA
> 
> ...


So the dosage per gallon is ~7ml?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 13, 2020)

Damn I fucked my finger up at work today. Got it caught in one of the gears on the mixers. It’s not too bad, but I did smash it pretty good and got a cut in a fucked up spot. Right under the finger nail. So it was hard to clean. I can tell the nail is gonna turn black and eventually fall off. They said I can take pto tomorrow if I need.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> Damn I fucked my finger up at work today. Got it caught in one of the gears on the mixers. It’s not too bad, but I did smash it pretty good and got a cut in a fucked up spot. Right under the finger nail. So it was hard to clean. I can tell the nail is gonna turn black and eventually fall off. They said I can take pto tomorrow if I need.


Damn which one?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 13, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn which one?


Left hand ring finger. Sucks because that’s my jerk off hand. Guess I’ll have to go with the ole “stranger” for a week or so.


----------



## 420God (Oct 13, 2020)

Hey guy, been a while! Spent the summer in training and just passed my State certification for firefighter 1 and signed up for firefighter 2!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 13, 2020)

420God said:


> Hey guy, been a while! Spent the summer in training and just passed my State certification for firefighter 1 and signed up for firefighter 2!
> 
> View attachment 4713345


Great to see you drop in! What’s the situation been like up your way?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> Left hand ring finger. Sucks because that’s my jerk off hand. Guess I’ll have to go with the ole “stranger” for a week or so.


That's good.....how about picking your nose?


----------



## 420God (Oct 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Great to see you drop in! What’s the situation been like up your way?


Not too bad. Masks required everywhere but things are running like normal otherwise.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2020)

420God said:


> Hey guy, been a while! Spent the summer in training and just passed my State certification for firefighter 1 and signed up for firefighter 2!
> 
> View attachment 4713345


Good to see you! Thought you where probably going nuts with all the fires out there.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 13, 2020)

420God said:


> Hey guy, been a while! Spent the summer in training and just passed my State certification for firefighter 1 and signed up for firefighter 2!
> 
> View attachment 4713345


Hope all is well with you brother. I just popped in today as well.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 13, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> Damn I fucked my finger up at work today. Got it caught in one of the gears on the mixers. It’s not too bad, but I did smash it pretty good and got a cut in a fucked up spot. Right under the finger nail. So it was hard to clean. I can tell the nail is gonna turn black and eventually fall off. They said I can take pto tomorrow if I need.


You know what’s good for that don’t you?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 13, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> You know what’s good for that don’t you?


What?!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 13, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> What?!


Oral dix stat


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 13, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> What?!


You’ve got to soak it insider


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 13, 2020)

In cider
Inside her


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Oral dix stat


Take 2 and call you in the morning?


----------



## raratt (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> Take 2 and call you in the morning?


Might need more than two.....how much can you handle?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 13, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Might need more than two.....how much can you handle?


Way more than you, that’s for sure!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> Way more than you, that’s for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to know.....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## sarahJane211 (Oct 14, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4713440


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 14, 2020)

Vagina


























Penis has had enough time


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2020)

Slept well last night, thank goodness, I don't operate well on 4 hrs sleep. I was actually able to get 4 hrs straight prior to having to pee, bonus.
I'm going to have to have the CPAP dude bring a different mask, this one I have just isn't going to work. Just started on a sinus spray also.
Hopefully I'll be able to go get groceries this afternoon, the cupboards and freezer are looking a little bare.
Mornin.


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Vagina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vagenis.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> Vagenis.


Tell me about your Bicycle 

or your mallard ...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 14, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Vagina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ass ceiling is real


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2020)

Mom dropped of a care package  Two massive cabbage rolls stuffed with veal, rice and feta. Do I eat them now and hide the evidence or wait until she gets home and share? I kid... one is more than enough.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Mom dropped of a care package  Two massive cabbage rolls stuffed with veal, rice and feta. Do I eat them now and hide the evidence or wait until she gets home and share? I kid... one is more than enough.
> 
> View attachment 4713967


oh yeah I'd eat that


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The ass ceiling is real


I don’t understand.


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> or your mallard ...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> oh yeah I'd eat that


I often miss living at home. Every day you walk in the door and the house was filled with incredible smells of whatever she was making for dinner that day. She loves cooking for people and it was like living at a restaurant.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I don’t understand.


I'm that way with about 50% of the content in tnt.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 14, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I don’t understand.


Reference to the “glass ceiling”: women professionally being denied equal opportunity, and should they be hired, equal pay.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I often miss living at home. Every day you walk in the door and the house was filled with incredible smells of whatever she was making for dinner that day. She loves cooking for people and it was like living at a restaurant.


has your mom ever trimmed weed?.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Mom dropped of a care package  Two massive cabbage rolls stuffed with veal, rice and feta. Do I eat them now and hide the evidence or wait until she gets home and share? I kid... one is more than enough.
> 
> View attachment 4713967


You can always send me the other one


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2020)

doublejj said:


> has your mom ever trimmed weed?.....


lol probably not but who knows. She'd make a great camp cook tho. 



DarkWeb said:


> You can always send me the other one


I decided they're going to be for dinner tonight so I only have to make veggies.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol probably not but who knows. She'd make a great camp cook tho.
> 
> 
> 
> I decided they're going to be for dinner tonight so I only have to make veggies.


we have room for both of you......


----------



## doublejj (Oct 14, 2020)

@curious2garden


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> Vagenius.


FIFY


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2020)

420God said:


> Hey guy, been a while! Spent the summer in training and just passed my State certification for firefighter 1 and signed up for firefighter 2!
> 
> View attachment 4713345


So good to see you! Nice to see you added a skill. I figured it was the hot women keeping you busy


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2020)

doublejj said:


> @curious2garden
> 
> View attachment 4714144


Dropped mine off at the P.O. today.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2020)

doublejj said:


> @curious2garden
> 
> View attachment 4714144


Congratulations! They lost mine. I'm waiting.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Congratulations! They lost mine. I'm waiting.


I know...good luck.......just use your hubby's....j/k lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 14, 2020)

I believe this is the last shorts and t-shirt day this year in Chicago - sunny and 75! I'm going on one more bike ride where I can park and soak up some rays. After today, it's all 40s and 50s in the forecast  Here we go!


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 14, 2020)

420God said:


> Hey guy, been a while! Spent the summer in training and just passed my State certification for firefighter 1 and signed up for firefighter 2!
> 
> View attachment 4713345


Awesome! Go for Firefighter 1, the sequels are never as good  Also, send pics of the women you are banging...


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I decided they're going to be for dinner tonight so I only have to make veggies.


I'll share......roast beef just went in the oven. Gonna do mashed potatoes and maybe some chard from the garden


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> send nude pics of the women you are banging...


fify


tyler.durden said:


> it's all 40s and 50s in the forecast


Not so much here.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> fify
> 
> Not so much here.
> View attachment 4714169


This is why Cali has the reputation for good weed....the time to ripen buds properly


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> fify
> 
> Not so much here.
> View attachment 4714169


We got a nice weekend coming. May only say 85 but it’s been humid af.


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> We got a nice weekend coming. May only say 85 but it’s been humid af.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4714255


Our humidity is at 21% with the north wind blowing at about 10 MPH.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> fify
> 
> Not so much here.
> View attachment 4714169


What I find fascinating is that neither the average high nor the average low are inside the domains set up by the forecast figures.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> Our humidity is at 21% with the north wind blowing at about 10 MPH.


Mine is currently 88% lol


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> What I find fascinating is that neither the average high nor the average low are inside the domains set up by the forecast figures.


Historical averages, not weekly.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> Historical averages, not weekly.


This is the October weather that fed into my concept of California living: “October glory”.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 14, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Vagina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean... has it?




















has it?






















Vagina


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 14, 2020)

Oh yes









































Y


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 14, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Oh yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2020)

Season change......mice try to come in. Haha it's on! Just set a trap at a choke point. Not even 5 min....snap....got one. I saw this morning they got a granola bar and into some rice.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 14, 2020)

Shit another one!


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> What I find fascinating is that neither the average high nor the average low are inside the domains set up by the forecast figures.


ROFLMAO, sounds like a personal problem to me


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> ROFLMAO, sounds like a personal problem to me


sniffs self



shrugs


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> sniffs self
> 
> 
> 
> shrugs


Fascinating, I lost massive amounts of data, oh well


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 15, 2020)

Worked today, followed up with house cleaning and some deep cola inspections on the LED lady. Decided she needed some companionship.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 15, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4714355


Brother I’m still not catching your drift.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 15, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


>


 Funny it was only those two. I really was expecting to find another this morning.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 15, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Congratulations! They lost mine. I'm waiting.


That's why I'm going in person.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2020)

My friend asked me to help her pick up a table that she bought on facebook and it has to be picked up on Hiscock Boulevard. 

I don't think I wanna go down that street.


----------



## raratt (Oct 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> has to be picked up on Hiscock Boulevard.


Would it be better if it was Hercock Blvd?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> Would it be better if it was Hercock Blvd?


No definitely not! There's a Coxwell Ave not far from my place, I always giggle like at thirteen year old when I see it.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 15, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I believe this is the last shorts and t-shirt day this year in Chicago - sunny and 75! I'm going on one more bike ride where I can park and soak up some rays. After today, it's all 40s and 50s in the forecast  Here we go!


That weather made it here today...and I have the shorts on. About to go for a bike ride as soon as I eat a samich', and same thing...It could be our last "shorts" day for about 7 months or so  


DarkWeb said:


> I'll share......roast beef just went in the oven. Gonna do mashed potatoes and maybe some chard from the garden
> View attachment 4714158


I did similar last night...a beef sirloin tip roast in the crockpot, with mashed taters, carrots, and brown gravy...and homemade apple pie for desert, x 2 slices. It was awesomeness...and there's leftovers. Well except for the pie...she's history!

Time to go burn some calories...was gonna go get groceries but it's too nice out!


----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> No definitely not! There's a Coxwell Ave not far from my place, I always giggle like at thirteen year old when I see it.


LOL, I love some of the street names in that area, would be tough to give directions. Head down Brimorton and get off on Hiscock.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Oct 15, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> that she would....she does fill out a bikini top in proper fashion......


Pics...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 15, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> Pics...


I would, but I have to say if I did, I would have the sexy life of a monk till Christmas of 2021, and I would prolly be living with my momma dog and her 7 dwarfs as well


----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 15, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> Pics...


So nobody is dissapointed.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Oct 15, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> So nobody is dissapointed.
> 
> View attachment 4714883


Now I have to go masturbate


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> LOL, I love some of the street names in that area, would be tough to give directions. Head down Brimorton and get off on Hiscock.


Are you from the Scar?


----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you from the Scar?


Went to Ellesmere-Statton once upon a time. Bendale later on.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Went to Ellesmere-Statton once upon a time. Bendale later on.


You're the first person from the GTA I've seen on here. I was in that neighborhood the other day. Ellesmere and Birchmount beside a google streetview car. I keep going back to see if I'm on there but it hasn't updated since 2019


----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're the first person from the GTA I've seen on here. I was in that neighborhood the other day. Ellesmere and Birchmount beside a google streetview car. I keep going back to see if I'm on there but it hasn't updated since 2019


LOL, not sure how often they update that. It is a pleasure to meet you Laughing Grass. Nice to see another GTA grower here.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> LOL, not sure how often they update that. It is a pleasure to meet you Laughing Grass. Nice to see another GTA grower here.


Gotta figure with six million people there's lots of personal growers here. Nice meeting you too.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Brother I’m still not catching your drift.


It is my understanding that “the glass ceiling” is shorthand for sexual discrimination in the workplace. Women have a harder time getting a particular position, and then are paid less.
This forum’s obsession with penis, with resultant de-emphasis of vagina, got me onto this particular riff. Humor tends to look bad on the autopsy table.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 15, 2020)

Wtf? I take a job being a independent contractor driving someone else's newer sprinter van for way way to little pay. I do 9 deliveries and drive 275 miles daily and the owner of the company says that I need to start even earlier to get the work done by 11 am. I drove over 70 mph on the freeway the whole way and took no breaks. I already hate my job..


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 15, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Wtf? I take a job being a independent contractor driving someone else's newer sprinter van for way way to little pay. I do 9 deliveries and drive 275 miles daily and the owner of the company says that I need to start even earlier to get the work done by 11 am. I drove over 70 mph on the freeway the whole way and took no breaks. I already hate my job..


Sounds like fedex.


----------



## raratt (Oct 15, 2020)

Went grocery shopping. ice bucket is filled along with the beer shelf. 
New fire started by Oroville, N wind 10-15, they are hitting it hard with air tankers. Hoping for the best for the houses up there.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 15, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> So the dosage per gallon is ~7ml?


5-10 ml, 10 on the aggressive side...


----------



## Star Dog (Oct 15, 2020)

No3 for the season, it's been a poor season for salmon so this was very welcome, I'll back tomorrow morning for daylight to try my luck again the season finishes at the end of the month  luckily the Tweed will still be open.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> Went grocery shopping. ice bucket is filled along with the beer shelf.
> New fire started by Oroville, N wind 10-15, they are hitting it hard with air tankers. Hoping for the best for the houses up there.


have you gotten your cpap mask sorted out yet?


----------



## raratt (Oct 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> have you gotten your cpap mask sorted out yet?


Still figuring it out, checked out the directions on youtube after the technician came over and I'm still confused. I guess having a deviated septum is exacerbating the fit. I've been trying to just sit on the couch with it on to get used to it. Thank you for asking.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> Still figuring it out, checked out the directions on youtube after the technician came over and I'm still confused. I guess having a deviated septum is exacerbating the fit. I've been trying to just sit on the couch with it on to get used to it. Thank you for asking.


Have you thought about joining an online apnea group? There's a few forums out there that might be able to help you through this. It's a big change.









Best Online CPAP Support Groups and Resources


CPAP is hard. Proper education during the set-up and beyond is critical. Another key factor for success is support from your healthcare provider, family and friends, or other CPAP users (here's our post about a study that shows patients with family support have better CPAP compliance). In this bl




www.sleepdr.com


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 15, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> 5-10 ml, 10 on the aggressive side...


Thanks bro. 
The extra shock smells strong AF! 
Like a swimming pool, only 100X stronger.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Thanks bro.
> The extra shock smells strong AF!
> Like a swimming pool, only 100X stronger.


But is it an evil swimming pool?

View attachment 4715329


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> But is it an evil swimming pool?
> 
> View attachment 4715329


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 15, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> But is it an evil swimming pool?
> 
> View attachment 4715329


You wanna see evil??? 

Do ya? 

I performed an exorcism today


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> Still figuring it out, checked out the directions on youtube after the technician came over and I'm still confused. I guess having a deviated septum is exacerbating the fit. I've been trying to just sit on the couch with it on to get used to it. Thank you for asking.


It takes a while to get used to CPAP. Hang in there and it could change your life.

I'm serious.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> You wanna see evil???
> 
> Do ya?
> 
> ...


That looks like powdery Lucifer


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 15, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That looks like powdery Lucifer


Borg + thrips.
Not pretty... 

That plant had potential but something went wrong, which made it vulnerable.
— edit —
Bud shot


----------



## HydroKid239 (Oct 15, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That looks like powdery Lucifer


Looks like that leaf is 1 hooker short of a party.

anywho... in regards to the thread itself..

I made my 1st batch of bubble hash last night... and just burned some of the yield from the 25 micron bag.. and I'm literally surprised I was able to type this.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> Looks like that leaf is 1 hooker short of a party.


Sorry I don’t get the reference


----------



## HydroKid239 (Oct 15, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Sorry I don’t get the reference


Toke up & reread lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 15, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Sorry I don’t get the reference


The borg are always fun to party with.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> Toke up & reread lol


srsly I suspect a pop culture reference

I suck at pop culture


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> The borg are always fun to party with.
> View attachment 4715345


Resistance is keep the fuck up pussy


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 15, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Resistance is keep the fuck up pussy


----------



## HydroKid239 (Oct 15, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> srsly I suspect a pop culture reference
> 
> I suck at pop culture


I mean.. If powdery substances and hookers are pop culture then ok. lol


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> I mean.. If powdery substances and hookers are pop culture then ok. lol


Beyond my straight arrow upbringing


----------



## HydroKid239 (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Oct 15, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> It takes a while to get used to CPAP. Hang in there and it could change your life.
> 
> I'm serious.


Thanks bro, I know something needs to change. I appreciate it. Waking up feeling like you're drowning is more than scary.


----------



## raratt (Oct 15, 2020)

@Doug Dawson explain to me how the fuck that is funny?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 15, 2020)

Night all.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Oct 15, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Wtf? I take a job being a independent contractor driving someone else's newer sprinter van for way way to little pay. I do 9 deliveries and drive 275 miles daily and the owner of the company says that I need to start even earlier to get the work done by 11 am. I drove over 70 mph on the freeway the whole way and took no breaks. I already hate my job..


I just had t he coolest taxi driver w e were chatting how we hate neighbors dude didn't even run his meter but I tipped


----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> @Doug Dawson explain to me how the fuck that is funny?


If you tell me what you are referring to I will do my best to explain although it can be difficult to explain humor.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 15, 2020)

My day was uneventful, which is an event in itself


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 16, 2020)

Nothing like steel cut oats and coffee at 4 15 am.


----------



## raratt (Oct 16, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> If you tell me what you are referring to I will do my best to explain although it can be difficult to explain humor.


My post about feeling like I'm drowning, how stoned are you?


----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> My post about feeling like I'm drowning, how stoned are you?


Oh is that what you are freaked out about, I clicked the wrong emoji, my apologies. How stoned, pretty stoned as well as a little drunk at the time. You have me looking all over the place for some kind of offensive comment when it was the little emoji I clicked by mistake. I have corrected that, sorry you were offended, laughing at your post was the furthest thing from my mind. It was supposed to be a sad face, not a laughing face. Hence not knowing what the heck you were talking about. Clearly there was nothing funny about your statement. You take care now, apologies for the misunderstanding.


----------



## raratt (Oct 16, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Oh is that what you are freaked out about, I clicked the wrong emoji, my apologies. How stoned, pretty stoned as well as a little drunk at the time. You have me looking all over the place for some kind of offensive comment when it was the little emoji I clicked by mistake. I have corrected that, sorry you were offended, laughing at your post was the furthest thing from my mind. It was supposed to be a sad face, not a laughing face. Hence not knowing what the heck you were talking about. Clearly there was nothing funny about your statement. You take care now, apologies for the misunderstanding.


Understood, shit happens.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> Understood, shit happens.


I appreciate your understanding. You had me looking everywhere trying to figure out how I made you so unhappy even though I had never made a comment to you, wasn't until your response that I found your post and realized what had happened. I suppose if I thought someone were laughing at my health issues I would be pretty pissed as well. I am glad we got it sorted out, you have a great day.


----------



## raratt (Oct 16, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> I appreciate your understanding. You had me looking everywhere trying to figure out how I made you so unhappy even though I had never made a comment to you, wasn't until your response that I found your post and realized what had happened. I suppose if I thought someone were laughing at my health issues I would be pretty pissed as well. I am glad we got it sorted out, you have a great day.


You also.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 16, 2020)

I kid


----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


>


LOL, I clicked the right emoji this time. It's easier without the whiskey


----------



## raratt (Oct 16, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> the whiskey


I had to quit that years ago, made me more of an asshole than usual.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> I had to quit that years ago, made me more of an asshole than usual.


I know a few people like that, good thing to recognize as many don't.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 16, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> Looks like that leaf is 1 hooker short of a party.
> 
> anywho... in regards to the thread itself..
> 
> I made my 1st batch of bubble hash last night... and just burned some of the yield from the 25 micron bag.. and I'm literally surprised I was able to type this.


Try the 73 and 90 micron stuff...They are usually the best. You would think the 25 would be the best, but it's actually some of the worst...Some throw the 25 away or use it for food...The 73 and 90 will probably be full melt.

I'm doing a roof today, and it rained all night....Just a little 200 s.f. shed roof, and the worst past it it's at the rear of a fenced lot, so everything has to be carried in and out from the street, about 150'...Looks like it's drying up out there at least. Time to go load the truck!!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4715354


I gotta say, wicked cool costume


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 16, 2020)

Today was a better day. 5am home by 11 30 am and paid for a full day. Had time for lunch with the wife followed by a fall walk. Now enjoying some homegrown and company of my other lady. Growing just feels good.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 16, 2020)

The Industrial Revolution fades out.
Some stuff on my travels last week

The iron kiln




Shovel handle factory, 5 gals of paint isn't enough.



Spruce knee factory (bent ribs for ship construction)


Stagecoach road and dam


----------



## raratt (Oct 16, 2020)

Picked up my wife's meds, grabbed beer and hamburger buns at the store. Stuck my head in the grow room before the girls went to sleep, they'll probably need watered tomorrow. Too early for suds yet. Ordered a new vape pen battery and a couple cartridges also.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Oct 16, 2020)

Made it through another day working at the hospital, always happy to get out of there for the weekend. Especially as the droplet warning signs keep multiplying though the second wave. Got home and pressed some Rock Star on my new Rosin press for the evening. Going to pick up my wife, some Greek food and settle in for a peaceful night. Wishing everyone a fun and safe weekend.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> Picked up my wife's meds, grabbed beer and hamburger buns at the store. Stuck my head in the grow room before the girls went to sleep, they'll probably need watered tomorrow. Too early for suds yet. Ordered a new vape pen battery and a couple cartridges also.


Now you see ... that’s how a gentleman does it. Grabs’m by the buns. No cats were harmed in the production of this use of bandwidth.


----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 16, 2020)

I came back to my flat said hi to my ladies played them some music, they are very little so didn't really need watering after 5 days, got a beer, watched TV, ye gods I'm tired already.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I gotta say, wicked cool costume


I wonder if the borg had dildo attachments... 
-- edit -- 
It ain't fun when they show up on my plants.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I wonder if the borg had dildo attachments...


I looked close


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I looked close


Hidden in the back......


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Oct 16, 2020)

DCcan said:


> The Industrial Revolution fades out.
> Some stuff on my travels last week
> 
> The iron kiln
> ...


Neat pics. Is this New England?


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Oct 16, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Hidden in the back......


The worst kind......


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2020)

Bubbas.dad1 said:


> The worst kind......


Don’t knock it until ... oh wow, mulch!!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 16, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Made it through another day working at the hospital, always happy to get out of there for the weekend. Especially as the droplet warning signs keep multiplying though the second wave. Got home and pressed some Rock Star on my new Rosin press for the evening. Going to pick up my wife, some Greek food and settle in for a peaceful night. Wishing everyone a fun and safe weekend.


Thanks. Back at you!


----------



## DCcan (Oct 16, 2020)

Bubbas.dad1 said:


> Neat pics. Is this New England?


Yea, along the Penobscot River in Maine.
Just driving thru some small towns, always easy to find stuff that looks like "The Shining" or Mayberry


----------



## DCcan (Oct 16, 2020)

It really sucks to come back to the flatlands this week.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 17, 2020)

Woke up around 6am for no damn reason. Couldn’t go back to sleep. So I figured let me go get a glass of water. While I’m in the fridge I see about 5 Shiner Bocks and about 10 Coronas left over from last nigh. I’m thinking “slam a beer, that’ll help you go back to sleep” 









Dumbest idea ever! Now I want another beer and it’s only 7:25am... I guess my next brilliant idea will be to snort a line, that’s gotta help me go back to sleep. Right?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 17, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> Woke up around 6am for no damn reason. Couldn’t go back to sleep. So I figured let me go get a glass of water. While I’m in the fridge I see about 5 Shiner Bocks and about 10 Coronas left over from last nigh. I’m thinking “slam a beer, that’ll help you go back to sleep”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


......


----------



## DCcan (Oct 17, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> Dumbest idea ever! Now I want another beer and it’s only 7:25am... I guess my next brilliant idea will be to snort a line, that’s gotta help me go back to sleep. Right?


You choose a Bock or a Corona?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 17, 2020)

DCcan said:


> You choose a Bock or a Corona?


I’m from Texas, Shiner is my beer of choice. But I have been known to slam some bud ice. I don’t mind shit beer if the goal is just to get drunk.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 17, 2020)

Snow in the mountains this am.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 17, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> Woke up around 6am for no damn reason. Couldn’t go back to sleep. So I figured let me go get a glass of water. While I’m in the fridge I see about 5 Shiner Bocks and about 10 Coronas left over from last nigh. I’m thinking “slam a beer, that’ll help you go back to sleep”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should have had a egg with that beer!


----------



## raratt (Oct 17, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Should have had a egg with that beer!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 17, 2020)

raratt said:


>


Damn that was quick!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 17, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Should have had a egg with that beer!


I didn’t put an egg in it like that vid @raratt posted. But I did make a dope ass sausage, egg, and cheese sandwich. With my own sour cream and sriracha sauce.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 17, 2020)

Btw I haven’t stopped drinking. Out of the 15 beers I woke up to, only 7 are left.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 17, 2020)

Damn, 8 beers for breakfast...I miss those days! 

Just sold my old woodstove this morning, and then vaped a bowl of fresh Black Lime Bubba to celebrate...Some tasty stuff and I'm high AF!! I been smoking garbage the past 2 weeks, that I sprinkled powdered hash on to make stronger.

My buddy just got his med. mj card here in NY.,..what a fucking joke. They charged him $100 for less than a half gram of oil, and it's mixed with cbd oil. Looks like maybe a half gram. They don't even tell you the strain or the percentage of THC. Tasted of mint...weirdi! He just wants to be legal as he works for the county though, in the unlikely even they drug test him.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 17, 2020)

BlakkBrDD said:


> bud light isn't beer friendo


Not arguing that at all. I call them water beers. But bud ice will actually get you drunk though. I’ll drink a whole case of bud light and still walk a straight line. 


But since you commented I got a question for you buddy...











How many dix can you fit in your mouth at one time?


----------



## raratt (Oct 17, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Damn that was quick!


That's what my wife says...


----------



## raratt (Oct 17, 2020)

That was interesting, my laptop decided to place a string of + signs in every text block, had to hard reset it. Strange.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 17, 2020)

BlakkBrDD said:


> about as many are around?
> you like this song bruh
> 
> 
> ...


Wait a minute... who are you?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 17, 2020)

BlakkBrDD said:


> a friend of a friend, may i say the friend of the devil


I like your doggo. I feel like we know you. Something screams punk rock.

SH420


----------



## raratt (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 17, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Damn, 8 beers for breakfast...I miss those days!
> Wanted to love and hate that post!


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 17, 2020)

raratt said:


>


Lmfao


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 17, 2020)

Wut up everyone?
Been hella busy gardening and building. Wanna share where i’m at building my new home.
just got done doing all the body work on the fascia. Gonna spray tomorrow and also poke up all the penetrations through the roof. Roofing material is being stocked monday. I’ll start lathing soon. Need a break. Good thing it’s not forecasted to rain anytime soon. Good for me not for fire. Just a reminder. In 2018, it didn’t rain until AFTER Nov 18. Not good for that shit J/S but anyways.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 17, 2020)

Can someone please explain to me how to make the flash work on an iphone x/10? Its fucking stupid!
My last iphone you could turn on the flash and take a pick with the lights on and it wouldn’t look fucked up rookie yellow.
@raratt
I took these pics for you about my supercropping at around 10-14ish days in. It really don’t show shit but here they are.
Left side after supercropping

right side before and after

cant even tell how many supercropped spots on each plant because i suck at pics. But each plant has around 10 or so supercropped tops


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 17, 2020)

Nice! Those tables are dope as fuck. The house is coming along as well.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 17, 2020)

@Gary Goodson 
Wut the fuck is up homie. Where you been


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 17, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> @Gary Goodson
> Wut the fuck is up homie. Where you been


Shit I been around bro. Just popped in the other day and started posting more.


----------



## raratt (Oct 17, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Wut up everyone?
> Been hella busy gardening and building. Wanna share where i’m at building my new home.
> just got done doing all the body work on the fascia. Gonna spray tomorrow and also poke up all the penetrations through the roof. Roofing material is being stocked monday. I’ll start lathing soon. Need a break. Good thing it’s not forecasted to rain anytime soon. Good for me not for fire. Just a reminder. In 2018, it didn’t rain until AFTER Nov 18. Not good for that shit J/S but anyways.
> View attachment 4717052View attachment 4717053View attachment 4717055View attachment 4717056


Kickin ass bro. Good to see where you're at. Won't be long until rain doesn't matter but I don't see any coming anytime soon.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 17, 2020)

Rudy panning for gold. He’s at around an ounce so far. That’s without me busting out with some equipment lol. Soon...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 17, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Rudy panning for gold. He’s at around an ounce so far. That’s without me busting out with some equipment lol. Soon...
> View attachment 4717076


I’ve got a good hand with a pan. I have some flood gold.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 17, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> Shit I been around bro. Just popped in the other day and started posting more.


Well fuck man. I need to catch up, but good to see you back bro


----------



## raratt (Oct 17, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Rudy panning for gold. He’s at around an ounce so far. That’s without me busting out with some equipment lol. Soon...
> View attachment 4717076


I used to use one of the small aluminum sluice boxes, worked pretty good.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 17, 2020)

I don’t know why i’m even disclosing this shit but fuck it. I’m getting around 3.5lbs per DE light, with some bomb bomb diggity strain. Killing it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> I used to use one of the small aluminum sluice boxes, worked pretty good.


We lost all our gold we got from a 4’er on all kinds of rivers. Had a good time getting it, sucks to lose it though bro


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 17, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I don’t know why i’m even disclosing this shit but fuck it. I’m getting around 3.5lbs per DE light, with some bomb bomb diggity strain. Killing it.


DE how many watts?


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> DE how many watts?


115%>1150w


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 17, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> 115%>1150w


Wicked good efficiency


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 17, 2020)

I meant, gavitas maxed out. Fixed my post. 1150w


----------



## raratt (Oct 17, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I don’t know why i’m even disclosing this shit but fuck it. I’m getting around 3.5lbs per DE light, with some bomb bomb diggity strain. Killing it.


I'll get there someday, hopefully...lol.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'll get there someday, hopefully...lol.


If those cmh’s don’t do it, we got a plan


----------



## raratt (Oct 17, 2020)

Blue Jays are part of the Corivd family, which includes crows and ravens. They are very intelligent, usually.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 17, 2020)

My friends, please throw away your single ended old school lights.
cmh for veg, DE for flower. No experience with led.
8’ ceilings go with a remote DE ballast turned down to 750w bulb in a regular size de hood. Hydrofarm make a good one. Cant aircool. Agrosun makes a good 750 bulb. Turning down a 1000w bulb dont work.
Everyone i’ve hooked up pulls a good 2 elbows per. Totally destroys a 1000w single ended


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> Blue Jays are part of the Corivd family, which includes crows and ravens. They are very intellegent and complete assholes.


Fify


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 17, 2020)

BlackSun51 said:


> you maxed out with your coors light drinking and calling people names who are now banned that did absolutely nothing wrong


Lmao


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 17, 2020)

BlackSun51 said:


> you maxed out with your coors light drinking and calling people names who are now banned that did absolutely nothing wrong


I dont know who you are from your sock name but i like you


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 17, 2020)

Oh shit. Are you who i think you are? You aint dead yet?


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 17, 2020)

BlackSun51 said:


> I am sf, you talked shit to me for no reason and that hurts. I never did no wrong to you. its ok this account can be ressurictaed


Bro. When did i do that? I’ve always dug you man.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 17, 2020)

BlackSun51 said:


> I am sf, you talked shit to me for no reason and that hurts. I never did no wrong to you. its ok this account can be ressurictaed


The only thing i can think i might have talked shit about about you was because you are reckless and i dont wanna see or hear of you dying from an overdose bro


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 17, 2020)

BlackSun51 said:


> you did it about me talking shit to bobzmurda I never hoped he dropped his kid i simply said he will drop his kid because he is a drunken fuck. then you hopped on the sf is wishing he drops his kid bandwagon and that hurts as i dont wish harm on anyone


I honestly don’t remember what happened dude, but if you talked about my boys’ kid like that, or, that’s what we thought you meant, you should understand why we thought that was fucked up.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 17, 2020)

BlackSun51 said:


> i see nothing in the rules about hard drug posting and see many threads of people talking about it, but the moment someone like me comes in posting pics of the drugs he sells on a daily basis and the backstory behind them, its ban ban ban @mysunnyboy im looking at you for my ban. the little fucker doesn't agree with fent and it's report this mans a killer, he killed all dem boys with the choice to say no
> like this has been my m.o since i was here as stoned farmer which none of these noobs knew who i was. im glad a few folks remember me


Reported


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 17, 2020)

@raratt kid just got banned earlier lol he gangsta’
Ask him to rap for you hahaha


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 17, 2020)

Come on sweetheart 




__





GeoHack - Tarpon Springs, Florida







geohack.toolforge.org


----------



## raratt (Oct 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @raratt kid just got banned earlier lol he gangsta’
> Ask him to rap for you hahaha


Already happened, lol.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 17, 2020)

BlackSun51 said:


> I can just return with a cloak and you all are so dense you wont even notice me
> 
> that is what makes this all so fun, i have 2 other accounts running and both are not seen by mods or you. but you are so fucking genius you can find me.


Meet me in Tampa


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 17, 2020)

I’m gonna make you squeal like a pig


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 17, 2020)

BlackSun51 said:


> i literally said i was stoned farmer
> 
> and you all in that hallucinatory thread couldnt catch who i was calling myself, and now you feel so inclined to say you found me as a banned member? like lololol seriously


You offered to sell drugs, just dm you right. 
What a snowflake. I’m watching my alma mater, FSU, play football. I very seriously doubt you made it out of high school. Oh yeah that’s right, you’re were almost done with school. Is it called high school in Canada too?


----------



## raratt (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 17, 2020)

Goodnight everyone. Way past my bedtime.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 17, 2020)

so what's been going on in here today?.......


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 17, 2020)

fasten your seat belts kiddies


----------



## doublejj (Oct 17, 2020)

BlackSun51 said:


> haters, hating on a real drug dealer who ain't proud of his position in life but is definitely sitting above the haters who can't get over the face someone sells fentanyl to make a living


fentanyl dealers kill people......not only themselves


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 17, 2020)

I need a beer...


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 17, 2020)

doublejj said:


> fentanyl dealers kill people......not only themselves
> View attachment 4717212


Your trimmers?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 17, 2020)

Stoned Farmer is one of the first people I put on ignore.

And now he's sober??? 

Right...


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 18, 2020)

Drunk on Resentment.


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 18, 2020)

Broke up a dog fight View attachment 4717432View attachment 4717432


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 18, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> View attachment 4717433View attachment 4717434


Was that before or after a finger in the anus?


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Oct 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Wait till you try Bobby Z's (@Bobby schmeckle ), Wedding Cake. I get how they were singing it's praises. It's really nice.


So.... I just lost that cut, hahaha. Sounds like the s1s are coming just in time!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> So.... I just lost that cut, hahaha. Sounds like the s1s are coming just in time!


You want that cut back it's yours.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 18, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> So.... I just lost that cut, hahaha. Sounds like the s1s are coming just in time!


What’s up brother?!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Oct 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> You want that cut back it's yours.


Oh yay! For me it’s the flavor I can’t get over. So so tasty


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Oct 18, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> What’s up brother?!


Yoooooooooo! I was just thinking about you yesterday, homie. I was taking clones and cracking up at that time we were clowning on Phil’s yellow clones. 

we gotta get the band back together on Tc one night soon.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Oh yay! For me it’s the flavor I can’t get over. So so tasty


It will be back to you soon.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Yoooooooooo! I was just thinking about you yesterday, homie. I was taking clones and cracking up at that time we were clowning on Phil’s yellow clones.
> 
> *we gotta get the band back together on Tc one night soon*.


We should, we haven't done that in ages and I miss you guys.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 18, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Yoooooooooo! I was just thinking about you yesterday, homie. I was taking clones and cracking up at that time we were clowning on Phil’s yellow clones.
> 
> we gotta get the band back together on Tc one night soon.


Hell yeah lol they were yellow af. Let’s try tc sometime this coming weekend.


----------



## Gardenofweed3n (Oct 18, 2020)

420God said:


> What did you do today that you're proud of? Something at work, home, school, personal achievement, etc...
> 
> 
> Today I had gravel dropped off and I put in a new driveway. It was a lot of work but I got it done quicker than I thought I would.


Well,....I began my harvest of my very first grow today!!! This is a pic of the first 8 branches!! I am happy!


----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2020)

Fixed the wife's walker today, had hair wrapped around the axle for the wheel. Lubed it up and it should be good for another 10 MPH on the top end.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> Fixed the wife's walker today, had hair wrapped around the axle for the wheel. Lubed it up and it should be good for another 10 MPH on the top end.


Steer her away from the downhills


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 18, 2020)

Finally got my fan muffler installed — and it barely fit.
Smooth ducting was not an option for the bend.
The flexible stuff also helps kill echo, so it’s a win-wn.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 18, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> My friends, please throw away your single ended old school lights.
> cmh for veg, DE for flower. No experience with led.
> 8’ ceilings go with a remote DE ballast turned down to 750w bulb in a regular size de hood. Hydrofarm make a good one. Cant aircool. Agrosun makes a good 750 bulb. Turning down a 1000w bulb dont work.
> Everyone i’ve hooked up pulls a good 2 elbows per. Totally destroys a 1000w single ended


I need to upgrade...but only have 7' ceilings in my current grow room. I normally run Eye Hortilux 600 watt single ended bulbs, and 1000 watt when it's cool enough.

I tried the Solis Tek DE ballast and their 600 watt DE bulbs...Nothing to write home about and the ballasts were short lived and pricey trash...So I still do have 2 of their DE hoods though. Buy a couple of Agrosun 750 watt DE bulbs you say?? Can you or anyone recommend a good ballast to run them? I'd probably only run them in the winter time as heat will be an issue too. It would be great to find a ballast that could run SE 600's, SE 1000's, and 750 watt DE's....That's asking a lot.

How big of an area will each 750 watt bulb cover, about 5' x 5' ?? 

How big of an area do the Gavitas cover at 1150 watts?

Sweet looking flower room you have there too...love the tables!


----------



## manfredo (Oct 18, 2020)

I had the freakiest dream last night. It started with a big weird looking snake....and then a small dinosaur like creature was chasing it...until it saw me, and then it started chasing me, just like in the video someone posted recently about the mountain cat stalking the guy...I was walking backwards saying no no no....I've had snakes on my mind for the past month, lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 18, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I had the freakiest dream last night. It started with a big weird looking snake....and then a small dinosaur like creature was chasing it...until it saw me, and then it started chasing me, just like in the video someone posted recently about the mountain cat stalking the guy...I was walking backwards saying no no no....I've had snakes on my mind for the past month, lol.


Dreams can get weird.


----------



## sunni (Oct 18, 2020)

discord is better for chat

ok this weekend im doing the pond, Ihavr Marty my big ass gold fish whos pond needs to be cleaned

I painted the entire basement last night, and im all oved in, I have work to do both on riu and my small business.
busy week ahead, phew.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Steer her away from the downhills


And here I was about to ask if he had nearby steep grades, for test and validation.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I had the freakiest dream last night. It started with a big weird looking snake....and then a small dinosaur like creature was chasing it...until it saw me, and then it started chasing me, just like in the video someone posted recently about the mountain cat stalking the guy...I was walking backwards saying no no no....I've had snakes on my mind for the past month, lol.


Once I dreamt I was a shrimp with dragonfly wings. Woke up smiling.


----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> And here I was about to ask if he had nearby steep grades, for test and validation.


The driveway would suffice, however, no.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 18, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I need to upgrade...but only have 7' ceilings in my current grow room. I normally run Eye Hortilux 600 watt single ended bulbs, and 1000 watt when it's cool enough.
> 
> I tried the Solis Tek DE ballast and their 600 watt DE bulbs...Nothing to write home about and the ballasts were short lived and pricey trash...So I still do have 2 of their DE hoods though. Buy a couple of Agrosun 750 watt DE bulbs you say?? Can you or anyone recommend a good ballast to run them? I'd probably only run them in the winter time as heat will be an issue too. It would be great to find a ballast that could run SE 600's, SE 1000's, and 750 watt DE's....That's asking a lot.
> 
> ...


@raratt this is plan B if my old cmh’s dont put out.

I fucked up and said hydrofarm hood, but this is what i recommend. Tried and true but i also got buddies who are rockin different ballasts now.








DE Boss Reflector Double Ended by Sun System


The DE Boss is a non-air cooled reflector with some of the most state-of-the-art interior reflection design that makes the most of your 1000w Double Ended bulb. The DE Boss has the exact same interior as the AC/DE reflector.




growershouse.com












Galaxy DE Select-A-Watt 600/750/875/1000/1150 120/240 Volt - GEN 2


The Galaxy DE Gen 2 Electronic Ballast - 120-240 volt features high frequency 110 kHz micro processing technology optimized for running 1000 watt double-ended lamps at 1000, 875, 750, or 600 watts




growershouse.com





You can totally get that hood and ballast for cheaper. The 750w agrosun de bulb can be found online too.

i’ve always lit up a 4x4 tray area with a 1000w single ended. This de setup replaces the 1k single ended. Blows it away. 4x4 unless lighting up a larger area. We mount the hood to the ceiling. Totally depends on the/your style of growing to make it work with 7’ ceilings but totally doable.

With commercial DE fixtures like gavita, its best to try and light up the whole room on a grid style, not to mention you want tall ceilings. I have 12’ ceilings in this grow. 16 lights over 12-4x8 trays. Not quite lighting up the whole room but over the trays. I said in my previous post i get 3.5 per but would you believe I’ve been getting around 4+ per light with just one of my fav strains. It’s crazy. But growing other strains too i’m around 3.5 per. Which isn’t half bad?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> @raratt this is plan B if my old cmh’s dont put out.
> 
> I fucked up and said hydrofarm hood, but this is what i recommend. Tried and true but i also got buddies who are rockin different ballasts now.
> 
> ...


That’s like over sixty pounds a harvest ...

Suddenly my right hand hurts. Oddest thing.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 18, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That’s like over sixty pounds a harvest ...
> 
> Suddenly my right hand hurts. Oddest thing.


Sssshhhhhh! 
Btw, i have the room setup in 3 different stages. I aint got time to do it all at once.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Sssshhhhhh!
> Btw, i have the room setup in 3 different stages. I aint got time to do it all at once.


Those excellent rolling table things are a thing of beauty.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 18, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Those excellent rolling table things are a thing of beauty.


My p-town grow I was finally able to set it up how i wanted. Sort of a dream grow.
Slam all the tables under the lights and roll them apart to garden. That was only with single trays i would roll apart. Made double tray rollers on this one. Love it.

really are able to maximize yield. No aisles. Waste of light imo.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 18, 2020)

All for personal use btw.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 18, 2020)

I'm hop stalking and head hunting later.


With a variety of stuffed peppers.


----------



## sneakyfoot (Oct 18, 2020)

Bobby talking bout my namesake. I jus got a hardon thank yuh


----------



## sneakyfoot (Oct 18, 2020)

Thous yellers still produced pounds lol


----------



## sneakyfoot (Oct 18, 2020)

But that was due to garys skill doe, lol


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2020)

sneakyfoot said:


> Thous yellers still produced pounds lol


Dense lustrous ingots of golden marijuanas


----------



## sneakyfoot (Oct 18, 2020)

Luv u bobby. No homo,......or at least 98% lol


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 18, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Was that before or after a finger in the anus?


After


----------



## sneakyfoot (Oct 18, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Dense lustrous ingots of golden marijuanas


Thank u bear


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2020)

sneakyfoot said:


> Thank u bear


much homo


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 18, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> So.... I just lost that cut, hahaha. Sounds like the s1s are coming just in time!


I got the real deal bro. Lemme knoe


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 18, 2020)

sneakyfoot said:


> But that was due to garys skill doe, lol


Yeah but your purple MoRon was killer! Wish we kept that one around.


----------



## sneakyfoot (Oct 18, 2020)

El yea awesome


----------



## sneakyfoot (Oct 18, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> much homo


Definitely


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 18, 2020)

sneakyfoot said:


> El yea awesome


Wanna come watch the game and drink some beer? I already talked to meeson. I’m not going in tomorrow either. My finger is still pretty fucked. I can’t make a fist. So I’m sure ur mums not happy about that lol


----------



## sneakyfoot (Oct 18, 2020)

sneakyfoot said:


> El yea awesome


Plant


----------



## sneakyfoot (Oct 18, 2020)

On my way


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> Wanna come watch the game and drink some beer? I already talked to meeson. I’m not going in tomorrow either. My finger is still pretty fucked. I can’t make a fist. So I’m sure ur mums not happy about that lol


If you can’t make a fist what's in it for him?

giggling, ducking


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 18, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> If you can’t make a fist what's in it for him?
> 
> giggling, ducking


Hey! I still have my right hand! I’m talking about elbow deep in Phil’s ass

definitely homo


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> Hey! I still have my right hand! I’m talking about elbow deep in Phil’s ass
> 
> definitely homo


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4718259
> I'm hop stalking and head hunting later.
> 
> View attachment 4718261View attachment 4718260
> With a variety of stuffed peppers.


That queso. My attitude toward it is the motto of the monks at Our Lady of @Singlemalt.

Lo mangerei

wonder if I got it right


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 18, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That queso. My attitude toward it is the motto of the monks at Our Lady of @Singlemalt.
> 
> Lo mangerei
> 
> wonder if I got it right


Yep


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Those excellent rolling table things are a thing of beauty.


and he's not even in the Carpenter's union, damn.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2020)

sneakyfoot said:


> Bobby talking bout my namesake. I jus got a hardon thank yuh


Hey Phil


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I got the real deal bro. Lemme knoe


I have his old cut but I'd love to compare the two.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 18, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4718259
> I'm hop stalking and head hunting later.
> 
> View attachment 4718261View attachment 4718260
> With a variety of stuffed peppers.


Oh my! What's the stuffed pepper dish in the yellow sauce? Looks inviting


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh my! What's the stuffed pepper dish in the yellow sauce? Looks inviting


Yeah I called it queso
It looks narf a licious


----------



## manfredo (Oct 18, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> @raratt this is plan B if my old cmh’s dont put out.
> 
> I fucked up and said hydrofarm hood, but this is what i recommend. Tried and true but i also got buddies who are rockin different ballasts now.
> 
> ...


I'm liking these Galaxy ballasts. Damn I said I was asking for a lot and you delivered! They can run both SE and DE bulbs! 





I tried plugging my bad SolisTek DE 1000 watt ballast in today...I couldn't remember what it did, other than trip the breaker. As soon as I plugged it in for a fraction of a second, it sounded like a welder being used...Back in the box. It was over $300, and it was for DE bulbs ONLY! Crapola!





Amazon.com : SolisTek Matrix LCD DE (Double-Ended) 1000W Dimmable Digital Ballast - Does Not work with Single Ended Bulbs, Must Use a Double-Ended Bulb : Garden & Outdoor


Amazon.com : SolisTek Matrix LCD DE (Double-Ended) 1000W Dimmable Digital Ballast - Does Not work with Single Ended Bulbs, Must Use a Double-Ended Bulb : Garden & Outdoor



www.amazon.com


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I'm liking these Galaxy ballasts. Damn I said I was asking for a lot and you delivered! They can run both SE and DE bulbs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I loved my Galaxy and now I need to replace that capacitor. I am terrible at soldering and it pains me to say that.
PS. @cannabineer thank you for the Lumatek loan


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 18, 2020)

Been a long time since a weekend meant just that,, Snacked on some edibles with my morning joe, delish breakfast capped off with a bike ride with the wife. Lunch and what followed another time. Evening picture pretty much sums up the weekend..


----------



## Mohican (Oct 19, 2020)

Worked another weekend. The deadline is over (yeah right).


----------



## manfredo (Oct 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I loved my Galaxy and now I need to replace that capacitor. I am terrible at soldering and it pains me to say that.
> PS. @cannabineer thank you for the Lumatek loan


I've been running these cheap 1000 watt ballasts and they outperformed the $300+ SolisTek ballasts I bought by a long shot, and they even run my 600 watt DE bulbs. I was surprised to see they still are available and still only about $80, and they are even fan cooled. But no 750 watt setting. It's 400, 600, 1000, or 1100 on super boost. Mine are like 4 years old and going strong...but that's why I said it's time to upgrade.

https://www.hydroplanets.com/hydroplanet-hydroponic-nebula-1000w-hps-mh-digital-dimmable-electronic-ballast.html

and these are the DE hoods I have, rated for 1000 watt bulbs. These might be ok if they would be compatible with the Agrosun 750 watt bulbs









Solis Tek - SolisMax56 Double Ended Commercial Greenhouse reflector


Exclusive double ended reflector designed to outperform complete fixture systems (ballast connected to reflector). Put out the PAR with large 5 foot by 6 foot footprint for maximum light coverage.




growershouse.com




.

Well I have pool shock circulating through my aero setup....Going to do a mid day res change with the lights off....and then hopefully cut some Black Lime Bubba clones...Gonna run them in the nutriculture next. It's my fav new strain...Big chunky nugs, high THC level, great lime flavor, and done it 8 weeks! And the Dracarys is right behind it on the fav list!!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 19, 2020)

@Aeroknow - construction work and farming detail look spectacular!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2020)

My dog sitter texted me come now I have a present for you. Do I bring the dog with me? Is this a trap? I love the mystery... and presents.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> My dog sitter texted me come now I have a present for you. Do I bring the dog with me? Is this a trap? I love the mystery... and presents.


LOL it's a pooper scooper trap! You have to clean the yard.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> My dog sitter texted me come now I have a present for you. Do I bring the dog with me? Is this a trap? I love the mystery... and presents.


Watch it be ... a dog


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL it's a pooper scooper trap! You have to clean the yard.


I was thinking jacket or something like that for my dog.



cannabineer said:


> Watch it be ... a dog


I do need more dogs.

It was a video game console. It has Jeopardy, Trivial Pursuit and Wheel of Fortune installed and he gave me a Sims 4 cd.  That was really nice.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Watch it be ... a dog


LOL even better.........here's your puppies.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was thinking jacket or something like that for my dog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's cool.


----------



## lokie (Oct 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> My dog sitter texted me come now I have a present for you. Do I bring the dog with me? Is this a trap? I love the mystery... and presents.


Booty call?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2020)

lokie said:


> Booty call?


Haha I thought that too.......a smooth conversion........if he only had better games....


----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 19, 2020)

After having a week holiday and eating and drinking away from home, today I room it easy drank some.beers it was no mean accomplishment.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2020)

lokie said:


> Booty call?


not really a present for me


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> not really a present for me


Present today......boneher tomorrow


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2020)

Great it's back.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2020)

BaldTone said:


> what is it?


Can you rap?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 19, 2020)

Nothing like doing a little work then relaxing with a bowl of homegrown.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2020)

BaldTone said:


> no


Bullshit!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2020)

There's the little peanut stuck in the old butthole.....I knew it was you!


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 19, 2020)

BaldTone said:


> you asked me to rap and i did it. i don't understand your paranoia


You must be new


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 19, 2020)

Got any nudes?


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 19, 2020)

BaldTone said:


> my user join date would agree with you


Nothing to do with that..lil buddy


----------



## Budzbuddha (Oct 19, 2020)

Accomplished 

Took *the *most heinous deuce today !

Namaste


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2020)

BaldTone said:


> my user join date would agree with you


Wait you just said you joined in '18.......oh wait '19..….





The Industrial Complex and Cocaine


noob filter, joined in 2018... nice flex but naw '18 huh......under what name?



www.rollitup.org


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 19, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Accomplished
> 
> Took *the *most heinous deuce today !
> 
> Namaste View attachment 4719429


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## lokie (Oct 19, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 19, 2020)

BaldTone said:


> a few are dicc pics ok to post here? cuz i got some gooduns, atleast according to the girls i send them too


Absolutely


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 19, 2020)

LOL, I and a few others sniffed it


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 19, 2020)

as the titer increases it'll get rockin soon


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> LOL, I and a few others sniffed it


Good call, I'm already bored.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 19, 2020)

Shoulda come in later, it's only 6pm on the west coast, dinner time


----------



## raratt (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Oct 19, 2020)

2 down, NEXT!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 19, 2020)

Looks like I am gonna need some space tomatoes and beer.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> 2 down, NEXT!


Gotta love Tom...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> if he only had better games....


I was up until 2am playing the sims, they don't have covid there.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 20, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was up until 2am playing the sims, they don't have covid there.


Wait till the newest update...


----------



## lokie (Oct 20, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Wait till the newest update...


No mask?






Sims five may come with a disclaimer. Ware a mask during game play to protect the sims!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 20, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I use 2 grams of 73% calcium hypochlorite (pool shock) per gallon to make the solution. I then add about 20ml of that to my 3 gallon cloner rez every 2-3 days...


Why do you have to add more solution to the res every 2-3 days? Does the chlorine evaporate?


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 20, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Why do you have to add more solution to the res every 2-3 days? Does the chlorine evaporate?


Yes, calcium hypochlorite evaporates from solution relatively quickly...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 20, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Why do you have to add more solution to the res every 2-3 days? Does the chlorine evaporate?


The clones make a weak tea of themselves. That tea consumes the oxidizing principle. A redose becomes necessary.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 20, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Yes, calcium hypochlorite evaporates from solution relatively quickly...


Ahh... makes perfect sense. 
I just checked my machine and the chlorine odor is completely gone. 

Time to add another 1/4 cup to my 8 gallon res.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The clones make a weak tea of themselves. That tea consumes the oxidizing principle. A redose becomes necessary.


Should I drain & refill the res every once in a while? (weekly?)

I've never grown in hydro so all this is new to me...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 20, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Should I drain & refill the res every once in a while? (weekly?)
> 
> I've never grown in hydro so all this is new to me...


That is probably good practice.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 20, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Yes, calcium hypochlorite evaporates from solution relatively quickly...


I jst bought a new bag of pool shock for the coming light dep cloning season because I left the bag opened and it no longer smells like chlorine....


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 20, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Should I drain & refill the res every once in a while? (weekly?)
> 
> I've never grown in hydro so all this is new to me...


Shouldn't need to do that. Many people report months of doing no rez cleaning, just adding more pool shock solution while perpetually running clones. I clean my cloner after every batch is rooted. Just fill the cloner with warm water and add regular laundry bleach (sodium hypochlorite) and a few drops of dish soap liquid, I add about a cup to a 5 gallon cloner. Have everything submerged, the pump with spayers, the pucks, etc., and run the pump for about an hour or so. The submerged pump and spayers will clean themselves and circulate the water throughout the cloner and neoprene pucks. Afterward, dump the bleach water and run fresh water into the cloner for about 15 mins, again with everything submerged and the pump running. Lazy man's effective way to completely disinfect and rinse your cloner. You're welcome


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 20, 2020)

Just filled the 36 site cloner last night. Cuttings are looking perky and happy...


----------



## doublejj (Oct 20, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Shouldn't need to do that. Many people report months of doing no rez cleaning, just adding more pool shock solution while perpetually running clones. I clean my cloner after every batch is rooted. Just fill the cloner with warm water and add regular laundry bleach (sodium hypochlorite) and a few drops of dish soap liquid, I add about a cup to a 5 gallon cloner. Have everything submerged, the pump with spayers, the pucks, etc., and run the pump for about an hour or so. The submerged pump and spayers will clean themselves and circulate the water throughout the cloner and neoprene pucks. Afterward, dump the bleach water and run fresh water into the cloner for about 15 mins, again with everything submerged and the pump running. Lazy man's effective way to completely disinfect and rinse your cloner. You're welcome


I just bought all new pucks. won't reuse them, they are cheap and i cannot risk it. This is just one color (orange) pucks, there there are 4 more colors of pucks....


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 20, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I just bought all new pucks. won't reuse them, they are cheap and i cannot risk it. This is just one color (orange) pucks, there there are 4 more colors of pucks....
> View attachment 4720141


For the first couple of years I always used new pucks. That site owner LOVED me. Now I just keep reusing the same hundred or so. Still 100% rate, but I understand your logic...


----------



## doublejj (Oct 20, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> For the first couple of years I always used new pucks. That site owner LOVED me. Now I just keep reusing the same hundred or so. Still 100% rate, but I understand your logic...


the hardest part is cutting the baskets off of all the puck holders....lol


----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2020)

Almost backed into an old dude on his scooter. I don't know why the dumbshit rode behind me when he could hear the car running. I can't see through the back of my truck. The last time he did this he stopped where I could see him at least.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> Almost backed into an old dude on his scooter. I don't know why the dumbshit rode behind me when he could hear the car running. I can't see through the back of my truck. The last time he did this he stopped where I could see him at least.


Not your first date?


----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Not your first date?


Next time I see him we're going to have a little chat.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> Next time I see him we're going to have a little chat.


I somehow imagine that the outcome would be crushing.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 20, 2020)

doublejj said:


> the hardest part is cutting the baskets off of all the puck holders....lol


hand is getting sore.....


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 20, 2020)

Hung out with pals.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 20, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Hung out with pals.
> View attachment 4720393


The orange one always has his tongue busy lol. They running across the walls yet? Gravity defying kittens are amazing


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 20, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> The orange one always has his tongue busy lol. They running across the walls yet? Gravity defying kittens are amazing


Yes. I don't even watch TV anymore.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 20, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Hung out with pals.
> View attachment 4720393


They pretend to love you, but they only hang around you for your beer...


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 20, 2020)

Ikr?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 21, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Ikr?


Well it is Pliny the Elder... I think I might pretend to like you too!

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 21, 2020)

I think I’ve lost all my photos and videos for the last 18 years


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4720866


Is it a scam?


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 21, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Is it a scam?


Yes, but I can solve the world of scams like these. All you need do is must contact through us to be paying the money to the Internet Scam Security of office. Simply transfer funds to us through western union to we solve fix this problem of the internet. IMPORTANT, have haste, do not let these scammers have take millions of more of dollars every moment. Quickly we can stop them, to transfer the money immediately and we put end to this issue twice and for all.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4720866


So there will be pics soon? Hot damn!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 21, 2020)

All my files have bizarre random extensions. When I rename them back to jpg or mov I still can’t see them.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> All my files have bizarre random extensions. When I rename them back to jpg or mov I still can’t see them.


Who are you supposed to pay? Post the name so we can investigate for possible solutions


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 21, 2020)

My brother said it’s egregor ransomware and there’s no decryptor available


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 21, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Who are you supposed to pay? Post the name so we can investigate for possible solutions


they want 93 bitcoin. I don’t want to post the link in case they're not bluffing about posting it online.


----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 21, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Yes, but I can solve the world of scams like these. All you need do is must contact through us to be paying the money to the Internet Scam Security of office. Simply transfer funds to us through western union to we solve fix this problem of the internet. IMPORTANT, have haste, do not let these scammers have take millions of more of dollars every moment. Quickly we can stop them, to transfer the money immediately and we put end to this issue twice and for all.


You could always send that money to be, I'd do a much better job.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> they want 93 bitcoin. I don’t want to post the link in case they're not bluffing about posting it online.


Have you checked that "gift" from your dogsitter as the possible source? Not saying he is a culprit, perhaps an unwitting agent.

check this:
https://www.pcrisk.com/removal-guides/18966-egregor-ransomware


----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 21, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Have you checked that "gift" from your dogsitter as the possible source? Not saying he is a culprit, perhaps an unwitting agent.
> 
> check this:
> https://www.pcrisk.com/removal-guides/18966-egregor-ransomware


OMG what horrible bar stewards

That Egregor ransomware sure is bad


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 21, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Have you checked that "gift" from your dogsitter as the possible source? Not saying he is a culprit, perhaps an unwitting agent.
> 
> check this:
> https://www.pcrisk.com/removal-guides/18966-egregor-ransomware


I opened a word attachment from a friend last night. He didn’t send it to me. Looks like I’m screwed according to that link. My brother said pretty much the same thing


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 21, 2020)

Lol 93 bitcoin is over a million dollars


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I opened a word attachment from a friend last night. He didn’t send it to me. Looks like I’m screwed according to that link. My brother said pretty much the same thing


Back ups? clean your computer first


----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 21, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Back ups? clean your computer first


Without a doubt, I'd be very reluctant to put anything but new stuff once done as well, it would be fantastic to see were that shite first came from wouldn't it ah well.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 21, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Without a doubt, I'd be very reluctant to put anything but new stuff once done as well, it would be fantastic to see were that shite first came from wouldn't it ah well.


From what I've read, they've hit some prominent big outfits besides little guys. Plus I doubt the original originators hit LG,likely 2nd or 3rd string malefactors. Regardless, I'm sure the big internet cops are sniffing them out


----------



## raratt (Oct 21, 2020)

This would hold a couple pictures... https://www.amazon.com/Toshiba-HDTB410XK3AA-Canvio-Portable-External/dp/B079D359S6/ref=sr_1_7_sspa?dchild=1&keywords=tb+hard+drive&qid=1603299497&sr=8-7-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEyN0FDTUFPWTdFSDlQJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwODcwMjc5Mk85RUVWMzZGV0dOWSZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwODIzNTk3M0RMS0g2UUMzS1ZUUiZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX210ZiZhY3Rpb249Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 21, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> From what I've read, they've hit some prominent big outfits besides little guys. Plus I doubt the original originators hit LG,likely 2nd or 3rd string malefactors. Regardless, I'm sure the big internet cops are sniffing them out


I thought it was a joke at first.


----------



## ct26turbo (Oct 21, 2020)

Dug trenches n replaced sprinklers


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 21, 2020)

ct26turbo said:


> Dug trenches n replaced sprinklers


LOL no fucking rocks! That's bullshit!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Oct 21, 2020)

Being lazy, should be working instead checking the boards and reading "The Licanius Trilogy" currently on book 2 "An Echo of Things to Come" by James Islington. It has pulled me in, slow start but now having trouble putting it down .


----------



## BleedsGreen (Oct 21, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL no fucking rocks! That's bullshit!


I hear you! We grow rocks here!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Oct 21, 2020)

I try to keep all my documents and pictures on 2 copies of flashdrives, unfortunately sometimes I go a while without a fresh backup, not smart but mostly I can wipe my computer and start fresh without a lot of loss or hassle, I do that at least once a year anyway, amazing how much faster they are when you haven't installed all those programs we use once, maybe. Good luck!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 21, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Back ups? clean your computer first


no it’s a 2tb external. Just over a tb of photos and videos. All my high school and university grad pics, birthdays weddings vacations everything gone.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 21, 2020)

BleedsGreen said:


> I hear you! We grow rocks here!


Some ledge runs through my yard. Not fun digging usually expensive.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Oct 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> no it’s a 2tb external. Just over a tb of photos and videos. All my high school and university grad pics, birthdays weddings vacations everything gone.


Ouch, I am so sorry to hear that, gotta keep those external drives detached except when in use unfortuantely the way these A-hole cyber criminals are.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 21, 2020)

BleedsGreen said:


> I try to keep all my documents and pictures on 2 copies of flashdrives, unfortunately sometimes I go a while without a fresh backup, not smart but mostly I can wipe my computer and start fresh without a lot of loss or hassle, I do that at least once a year anyway, amazing how much faster they are when you haven't installed all those programs we use once, maybe. Good luck!


I have multiple external hd's


----------



## raratt (Oct 21, 2020)

I just have one 4Tb. I need to put my pics off my laptop on it, haven't done that in awhile.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 21, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I have multiple external hd's


I do as well. As an old guy, I've had PCs for over 30 yrs; after a few HD crashes and failures in the early days, I learned my lesson lol. Hell, I even have back ups of my backup/storage drives because externals go bad as well. Some one is sure making money off of us


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 21, 2020)

Oh BTW, when a HD dies, don't just throw it away; gut it and get those power magnets. I used to torment my kids when they were toddlers/young by sticking stuff on the frig and then asking them to get it. They couldn't pull the magnets off


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> they want 93 bitcoin. I don’t want to post the link in case they're not bluffing about posting it online.


That's 1.1 million

LG my suggestion is buy a new hard drive and put this hard drive aside. They'll crack it later and you'll be able to fix it. For now new hard drive.


----------



## lokie (Oct 21, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> That's 1.1 million
> 
> LG my suggestion is buy a new hard drive and put this hard drive aside. They'll crack it later and you'll be able to fix it. For now new hard drive.



A time capsule.

Sorry for the loss of personal data but storing it for later repair still leaves hope.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 21, 2020)

lokie said:


> A time capsule.
> 
> Sorry for the loss of personal data but storing it for later repair still leaves hope.


I have a hard drive vacuum sealed in my freezer that contains my bitcoin wallet where I purchased $20.00 of bitcoin when they were .03/coin LOL


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 21, 2020)

Makin’ butter.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 21, 2020)

7 hour work day which allowed lunch with the wife followed by a lunch walk.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 21, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> That's 1.1 million
> 
> LG my suggestion is buy a new hard drive and put this hard drive aside. They'll crack it later and you'll be able to fix it. For now new hard drive.


Lol they have no idea who they’re dealing with. I have everything going back to September 2019 on iCloud had to clear all the weed pics before going through customs. My mom has my grad pics from 2012 but no digital ones from high school. I had a cry and I’m over it. I guess if I haven’t looked at them in more than five years I probably didn’t need them.


----------



## Tasteofbrown (Oct 21, 2020)

my canna sugar is ready now, going to mix with some citric acid and finish up these gummies.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol they have no idea who they’re dealing with. I have everything going back to September 2019 on iCloud had to clear all the weed pics before going through customs. My mom has my grad pics from 2012 but no digital ones from high school. I had a cry and I’m over it. I guess if I haven’t looked at them in more than five years I probably didn’t need them.


There's a repair shop in Delaware that can fix it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 21, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I have a hard drive vacuum sealed in my freezer that contains my bitcoin wallet where I purchased $20.00 of bitcoin when they were .03/coin LOL


I did some web work years ago and was offered bitcoin when it was new.......I was like screw you and your fake money......yeah you know how many times I kicked myself for that.......


----------



## Tasteofbrown (Oct 21, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I did some web work years ago and was offered bitcoin when it was new.......I was like screw you and your fake money......yeah you know how many times I kicked myself for that.......


My husband mined some for funsies many moons ago. Gave it away cuz he didn’t wanna pay for storage or something. i don’t remember the exact amount, not a lot, but came out to just under 1m worth back in what, 2016, 2017? He’s gonna have egg on his face forever for that one.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 21, 2020)

Had a productive day...changed a 40 gallon gas water heater this morning, and then went and got a flu shot this afternoon, followed by a 6 mile bike ride...Now I want chocolate , lol.

It was a beautiful day....Broke out some shorts after lunch and soaked up the sun. Got some early buds drying for something better to vape. The bubble hash got me through, barely!!

I hear my 5pm girlfriend calling...Judge Judy....she's such a bitch!! lol


----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 21, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> That's 1.1 million
> 
> LG my suggestion is buy a new hard drive and put this hard drive aside. They'll crack it later and you'll be able to fix it. For now new hard drive.


Brilliant idea


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> had to clear all the weed pics before going through customs.


Really?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 21, 2020)

It wasn’t necessary, but there’s always a possibility that they can demand to see the contents of your devices as a condition of entry


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 21, 2020)

Got into a verbal altercation with a state park maintenance employee today.

I am super bummed, because I didn’t even remember to call him a glorified janitor who scrubs shit covered toilets for a living.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It wasn’t necessary, but there’s always a possibility that they can demand to see the contents of your devices as a condition of entry


Interesting. I didn’t know that.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 21, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Got into a verbal altercation with a state park maintenance employee today.
> 
> I am super bummed, because I didn’t even remember to call him a glorified janitor who scrubs shit covered toilets for a living.


Was you fapping in the park again? Lol


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 21, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Was you fapping in the park again? Lol


You know a gentleman doesn’t fap and tell


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 21, 2020)

If I get one more robo call about my car warranty 


I don't have a newish cars that's the funny part, .......sheesh.....this make 8 today.....

oh and lets not forget the calls and hangups I've been getting all day.....

I even had one call me about election crap....


well at least I got that car done.....tuned up and ready to go...


----------



## lokie (Oct 21, 2020)

Tasteofbrown said:


> My husband mined some for funsies many moons ago. Gave it away cuz he didn’t wanna pay for storage or something. i don’t remember the exact amount, not a lot, but came out to just under 1m worth back in what, 2016, 2017? He’s gonna have egg on his face forever for that one.


An interesting revelation.

Are you happily married?


----------



## manfredo (Oct 21, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> If I get one more robo call about my car warranty
> 
> 
> I don't have a newish cars that's the funny part, .......sheesh.....this make 8 today.....
> ...


Landline or cell? I use to get crazy amounts of robo calls on my landline, but I switched the number over to a cell phone and get very few now...





jerryb73 said:


> Interesting. I didn’t know that.


Oh hell yeah, they can do anything at the border...tear your suitcase or car apart, strip search you, including a cavity search, look through your phone, call your contacts to verify your entry story, ex-ray your body, and then reject you if they don't like your reason for coming. 

Slept right through Judge Judy, and got woke by the phone, lol. My desktop vaporizer is still warming up, lol...apparently I didn't need it!


----------



## Tasteofbrown (Oct 21, 2020)

lokie said:


> An interesting revelation.
> 
> Are you happily married?


17 years now. Happy as far as I know.


----------



## lokie (Oct 21, 2020)

We dropped land lines 15 yrs back.

I have my cell programed for distinctive ringing.

Unknown numbers get silent ring. I never hear a sound unless I know who is on the other end.
And just because I know who it is does not mean I will answer the call.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 21, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Landline or cell? I use to get crazy amounts of robo calls on my landline, but I switched the number over to a cell phone and get very few now...


I'm on VOIP here at the shop, I've been getting them on my Cell to, the weird question is only 5 people know me on this cell.....it's like how in the hell did you get this number especially like I said only 5 people have it....


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 21, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> If I get one more robo call about my car warranty
> 
> 
> I don't have a newish cars that's the funny part, .......sheesh.....this make 8 today.....
> ...


How you have time for the car? Sounds like you were on the phone all day


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 21, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> Interesting. I didn’t know that.


You can withdraw your application for admission but you’ll be returned to wherever you entered.


----------



## lokie (Oct 21, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> I'm on VOIP here at the shop, I've been getting them on my Cell to, the weird question is only 5 people know me on this cell.....it's like how in the hell did you get this number especially like I said only 5 people have it....


Robo calls are just that. Robotic.

Set a program and it will progress sequentially through all numbers in the range defined.

I was receiving calls that were Bots. The audio sounded human, however deviating from the expected dialog would end the call.
When asked if the caller was a Bot the reply always ended in the call being dropped by the Bot.

A human would be able to reasonably reply to a basic/complex question.

That is when I went silent ring.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 21, 2020)

jerryb73 said:


> How you have time for the car? Sounds like you were on the phone all day


Ear piece that attaches via WiFi, just tap and it answers when I am in the back...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 21, 2020)

lokie said:


> Robo calls are just that. Robotic.
> 
> Set a program and it will progress sequentially through all numbers in the range defined.
> 
> ...


I've gotten those calls too....just annoying when your trying to get things finished up...answer and hang up is what I do when I'm at the shop....my cell if it's not on my phone I just don't answer it...


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 21, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> I've gotten those calls too....just annoying when your trying to get things finished up...answer and hang up is what I do when I'm at the shop....my cell if it's not on my phone I just don't answer it...


Love to be in the middle of something and run to get the phone.....and it's something like "you've been approved for a medical device".....bullshit!


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 21, 2020)

I’ve been getting the “Your social security number is at risk...” calls lately. Lol.

Yeah, im totally gonna give the robocall my social security number and personal info...


----------



## lokie (Oct 21, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Love to be in the middle of something and run to get the phone.....and it's something like "you've been approved for a medical device".....bullshit!


The one that pissed me off the most was

ring, ring,

Hello

"Please hold on for an important call"








Asswipes have a machine to call me up just to wait for nuisance calls. WTF?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 21, 2020)

lokie said:


> The one that pissed me off the most was
> 
> ring, ring,
> 
> ...


Oh I'd be ticked off too!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 21, 2020)

lokie said:


> The one that pissed me off the most was
> 
> ring, ring,
> 
> ...


Yeah I've gotten those calls too.....especially when I was on land line.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 21, 2020)

Yeah I old, fixing to be older. Telling my age there...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 21, 2020)

We get CRA (Canadian IRS) scam calls. If you play along they’ll tell you you owe taxes and threaten to have you arrested. If you play along they tell you to go to Walmart, buy iTunes cards and send them the numbers to pay up.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 21, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I do as well. As an old guy, I've had PCs for over 30 yrs; after a few HD crashes and failures in the early days, I learned my lesson lol. Hell, I even have back ups of my backup/storage drives because externals go bad as well. Some one is sure making money off of us


I use RIU...i just post all my good pictures here. I have come back to RIU to search for several pictures I had lost from other devices. RIU is my remote hard drive....


----------



## doublejj (Oct 21, 2020)

it's good to have neighbors with tractors. Had to cut a new road into a spot on the lower 10 acres for a new well. Neighbor has done a hell of a job. Will get the drillers in as soon as we can, for a new well,& pump, and solar.....


----------



## go go kid (Oct 21, 2020)

were getting calls for a new goverment scheme to insulate your home, they say theres a grant available to you and they can do it for you. but the thing with it is, you have to get the say so from the gov before you can even concider who does it for you.
just trying to drum up buisness i think, but fucking anoying.
that and the auto call from amazon telling you that you have to pay money online to sort it out bollox


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> it's good to have neighbors with tractors. Had to cut a new road into a spot on the lower 10 acres for a new well. Neighbor has done a hell of a job. Will get the drillers in as soon as we can, for a new well,& pump, and solar.....
> View attachment 4721350
> View attachment 4721345
> 
> ...


That'll get it in there! Nice, no rocks!


----------



## go go kid (Oct 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> it's good to have neighbors with tractors. Had to cut a new road into a spot on the lower 10 acres for a new well. Neighbor has done a hell of a job. Will get the drillers in as soon as we can, for a new well,& pump, and solar.....
> View attachment 4721350
> View attachment 4721345
> 
> ...


We have farmer friends who will lend us there equipment if needed to do jobs around the place, there champion


----------



## doublejj (Oct 21, 2020)

couple more just for safe keeping.....


----------



## go go kid (Oct 21, 2020)

im loving your place more n more doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Oct 21, 2020)

go go kid said:


> We have farmer friends who will lend us there equipment if needed to do jobs around the place, there champion


he just spent $8k to get the tractor fixed so didn't want us operating it.....so he did it for us....cool neighbor


----------



## doublejj (Oct 21, 2020)

the trim crew has started trim camp. However the weather has been so good we have let the buds ripen even more, they are getting sticky-icky....


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> the trim crew has started trim camp. However the weather has been so good we have let the buds ripen even more, they are getting sticky-icky....
> View attachment 4721370
> 
> View attachment 4721373
> ...


I would get in so much trouble with that......would it be worth it........hell yes.....texas..smh


----------



## manfredo (Oct 21, 2020)

go go kid said:


> im loving your place more n more doublejj


Can you trim?? He might let you come visit for a week  

Hell if I didn't have snot nosed corona stricken college toilets to unplug I'd come trim for a week myself, because it does look like paradise. Only problem is I'd probably never come back.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> it's good to have neighbors with tractors. Had to cut a new road into a spot on the lower 10 acres for a new well. Neighbor has done a hell of a job. Will get the drillers in as soon as we can, for a new well,& pump, and solar.....
> View attachment 4721350
> View attachment 4721345
> 
> ...


Current well running low? How deep is it and how deep for the new one?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> the trim crew has started trim camp. However the weather has been so good we have let the buds ripen even more, they are getting sticky-icky....
> View attachment 4721370
> 
> View attachment 4721373
> ...


You holding up? 'Nam and whatnot.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 21, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Current well running low? How deep is it and how deep for the new one?


yes our well ran low this year for the first time. We had to have water delivered. It may pick back up next year but we cannot chance it. We are down to 560ft in old well. We knew there was likely a good well site down lower on our property near a seasonal creek. But there was no access to it. So we had to cut a new road in from the side. Hoping to hit good water at 200ft in new well. Further up the draw from this spot is where we hope to find our gold mine. When we bought this property we received documents that we own the mineral rights to the old gold mine from the 1800's that's on the property. This is the mother load country.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 21, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> I would get in so much trouble with that......would it be worth it........hell yes.....texas..smh


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Oct 22, 2020)

doublejj said:


> he just spent $8k to get the tractor fixed so didn't want us operating it.....so he did it for us....cool neighbor


I have a couple of tractors, one old farmall, and a Kubota. I don’t loan them out, they are stupid expensive to fix. Especially if you have to go to a dealership. I busted a pto gear box on a international once. ( my machine) Over $1k for parts, and a lot of heavy labor for me. I always wanted a backhoe, but friends of mine that have them, complain about fixing old ones all the time. And they don’t loan them out, not only repair cost, but potential liability.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 22, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I did some web work years ago and was offered bitcoin when it was new.......I was like screw you and your fake money......yeah you know how many times I kicked myself for that.......


I'd already done something stupid so when my group of engineers brought it up as the new hotness I figured I could lose $20.00 on it. It's earmarked to go to my EE son. He can deal with it.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 22, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I hear my 5pm girlfriend calling...Judge Judy....she's such a bitch!! lol


----------



## manfredo (Oct 22, 2020)

Judge Judy reminds me a bit of my mom...and she didn't take any shit either, lol.

Nice easy day today...banking, checked my plumbing from yesterday, drugstore, vaping.  

And the weatherman lied...It's beautiful again...shorts, bike ride??!! Hell yes!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 22, 2020)

Donated plasma


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 22, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Donated plasma


The fusion power community says thank you


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 22, 2020)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4721543
> 
> View attachment 4721552


I wish....


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 22, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> I wish....


Looks like you could climb it


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 22, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Looks like you could climb it


to ... get higher?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 22, 2020)

School, leaves, bullshit that I'm getting sick of dealing with, stacked wood.....now drinks, food and smoke. Kinda tired physically and mentally.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 22, 2020)

Saw what time it was when I posted.....went out and stacked more wood. So now drinks food and smoke. I mean it


----------



## raratt (Oct 22, 2020)

Zilch.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 22, 2020)

Refilled my joint supply. These a just so handy. That's about 55 per jar 
Got some out on the Appalachian Trail for easter eggs next year & gave away some to the last thru hikers this year.
Got 2 more tough hiking sections to make drops at for next years hikers, still need an alias aka trail name. 
I found buds and roaches at shelters years ago, thought I'd return the trail mojo with overgrow.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 22, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Refilled my joint supply. These a just so handy. That's about 55 per jar
> Got some out on the Appalachian Trail for easter eggs next year & gave away some to the last thru hikers this year.
> Got 2 more tough hiking sections to make drops at for next years hikers, still need an alias aka trail name.
> I found buds and roaches at shelters years ago, thought I'd return the trail mojo with overgrow.
> View attachment 4722234


That is so cool....I have watched several thru-hike chronicles from PCT hikers, Mexico to Canada, and to see and hear their reaction to "trail Magic" from "trail angels" is priceless. You have made friends for life. Congratulations.


----------



## lokie (Oct 22, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Refilled my joint supply. These a just so handy. That's about 55 per jar
> Got some out on the Appalachian Trail for easter eggs next year & gave away some to the last thru hikers this year.
> Got 2 more tough hiking sections to make drops at for next years hikers, still need an alias aka trail name.
> I found buds and roaches at shelters years ago, thought I'd return the trail mojo with overgrow.
> View attachment 4722234





doublejj said:


> That is so cool....I have watched several thru-hike chronicles from PCT hikers, Mexico to Canada, and to see and hear their reaction to "trail Magic" from "trail angels" is priceless. You have made friends for life. Congratulations.


That is truly an act of thoughtful kindness.

I may never hike there however I do Thank You just the same.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 22, 2020)

These guys set up a hot coffee and home made apple donut station at a road crossing the same day, hard to compete with that mojo.
Someone else set up a big first aid box at section that is like hand to hand combat to get over, that was thoughtful.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 22, 2020)

It's time.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 22, 2020)

DCcan said:


> These guys set up a hot coffee and home made apple donut station at a road crossing the same day, hard to compete with that mojo.
> Someone else set up a big first aid box at section that is like hand to hand combat to get over, that was thoughtful.


The southern section of the Pacific Crest Trail passes thru the Mohave Desert. Trail angels haul water cashes miles into the desert for hikers...


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 22, 2020)

doublejj said:


> The southern section of the Pacific Crest Trail passes thru the Mohave Desert. Trail angels haul water cashes miles into the desert for hikers...
> View attachment 4722322











The problem of water caches on the PCT


Please don't rely on water caches on the PCT and don't place new ones. Read this essay about water on the Pacific Crest Trail.




www.pcta.org


----------



## doublejj (Oct 22, 2020)

To whom it may concern. My posts here are for entertainment purposes only. I am not running for public office or applying for a loan, so I am free to include, exclude, modify, omit or change as much personal information as I care to, and I respect the same from others. Place what ever value you choose on my posts and move on, they were never intended to be 100% factual. Thank you


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 22, 2020)

Night


----------



## sarahJane211 (Oct 23, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> So, when did you first step foot in Vietnam?


I was there last year for 3 holidays. It was very scenic.
$70 return flight from my local airport, and a free VISA on entry so I went often ...... when international travel was easy.


----------



## sunni (Oct 23, 2020)

once again....


----------



## sunni (Oct 23, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4722433
> Night


wheres my puppy.


----------



## sunni (Oct 23, 2020)

Putting in a new floor this weekend.


----------



## sunni (Oct 23, 2020)

oh also new window screens.






He was very helpful.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 23, 2020)

sunni said:


> wheres my puppy.


well good morning to you too.....sheesh......

coffee is ready btw...nice and hot..

actually your little fur ball, is running around on the porch for the moment, gotta get them loaded for they're first vet visit to get them check out. 

Later today I'm going to start loading up on 7 n 1 shots for next week.....


----------



## sunni (Oct 23, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> well good morning to you too.....sheesh......
> 
> coffee is ready btw...nice and hot..
> 
> ...


What’s the mix 
Hope the vet visit is good !!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 23, 2020)

sunni said:


> What’s the mix
> Hope the vet visit is good !!


generally ....mutt.........

me and the mrs are questioning the papa side of the family cause we think both males might have gotten to her......big male is lab/retriever mix and is actually daddy of momma, the other is chi/terrier (sp) mix........momma is retriever/dobie mix...i'll get ya pictures this weekend of the family....


we have good feeling that they're gonna keep the lab/retriever side with fur and facial features but the stance from what we know might be a little higher than a terrier


well got them loaded in the carrier....off to the vet....finger crossed.....bbl


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 23, 2020)

we have a clean bill of health with the fur balls

the vet advised me to start moving them over from momma to soft foods and such....


----------



## sunni (Oct 23, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> we have a clean bill of health with the fur balls
> 
> the vet advised me to start moving them over from momma to soft foods and such....


so like 2 weeks for my puppy?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 23, 2020)

sunni said:


> so like 2 weeks for my puppy?


yep......

we just gotta figure out the nightmare of logistics.....


----------



## sunni (Oct 23, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> yep......
> 
> we just gotta figure out the nightmare of logistics.....


they have pet flights,


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 23, 2020)

sunni said:


> they have pet flights,


true.....just gotta have the right paper work for customs...etc..etc....etc.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 23, 2020)

That's super cool sunni puppies are fun! 

Been doing basically the same as yesterday.... once the leaves are done it'll be nice. Only a few more hanging in the trees still......wet snow in the forecast but still lots of yardwork before I'm ready for it.......can never have enough time to get the things done that need to.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> That's super cool sunni puppies are fun!
> 
> Been doing basically the same as yesterday.... once the leaves are done it'll be nice. Only a few more hanging in the trees still......wet snow in the forecast but still lots of yardwork before I'm ready for it.......can never have enough time to get the things done that need to.


I'm with ya there.....

I got a honey do list almost a mile long......first on my list is to move the smokers and the wood for the smokers, then I got to drop an old dead tree in my front yard near my porch, think I'm just gonna to turn into a stump...maybe wrap some xmas lights around it...


----------



## mistergrafik (Oct 23, 2020)

Once again. Another day passed and I have accomplished absolutely nothing


----------



## raratt (Oct 23, 2020)

Had blood taken to check for diabetes, I doubt I have it, I am pre diabetic but I really don't think I have crossed the line.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> Had blood taken to check for diabetes, I doubt I have it, I am pre diabetic but I really don't think I have crossed the line.


My dr. just gave me orders for a bunch of bloodwork too, and that's one of them. I'm in the same boat...My sugar has been running around 100 for several years now, which is what they use to call pre-diabetic. Funny I was just thinking about it too...because i just woke up from a nap, and I was fine and perky until I ate a cherry pastry! Bam, the sugar knocks me out every time it seems. Or it could have been the green crack I was smoking! 

Gonna try and force a bike ride to wake up...I need to do some trimming later! Thankfully!!!!!


----------



## raratt (Oct 23, 2020)

manfredo said:


> My sugar has been running around 100


They are looking at my A1c levels, just above normal.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 23, 2020)

Worked 5 days in a row, so much for retirement


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> They are looking at my A1c levels, just above normal.


I recently read* a report that some of those exotic spyplane fluids exerted an antidiabetic effect. 
Somewhat cold comfort when seen in the perspective of their tendency to induce delayed psychosis.

*this is pronounced “am lying about”


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> They are looking at my A1c levels, just above normal.


What is it?
Mine is 5.9 
Could be worse but still sucks


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 23, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Worked 5 days in a row, so much for retirement


@Aeroknow Happy belated Birthday! How's the new place coming along?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 23, 2020)

manfredo said:


> My dr. just gave me orders for a bunch of bloodwork too, and that's one of them. I'm in the same boat...My sugar has been running around 100 for several years now, which is what they use to call pre-diabetic. Funny I was just thinking about it too...because i just woke up from a nap, and I was fine and perky until I ate a cherry pastry! Bam, the sugar knocks me out every time it seems. Or it could have been the green crack I was smoking!
> 
> Gonna try and force a bike ride to wake up...I need to do some trimming later! Thankfully!!!!!


Green crack, cherry pastry and a bike ride now that's a good Friday!


----------



## TheManicOrganicDK (Oct 23, 2020)

Its been a very productive day. Gotten 20 rooted clones transplanted and emptied a few mugs of coffee + a nugget jar.


----------



## raratt (Oct 23, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> What is it?
> Mine is 5.9
> Could be worse but still sucks


5.7, fasting blood sugar is 120, Dr says nothing to worry about. Getting a new blood pressure med, I guess the HCTZ is dehydrating me bigtime.


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Oct 23, 2020)

Applied for a goddamn job as an In-School Suspension Supervisor, (a "sense of humor" was one of the job requirements) and ordered an official transcript from the university I just graduated from (_cum laude_ I might add). When you think about the swamp of absolute shit I had to wade chin-deep through for the past 6 years, you'd understand just why I'm shoving my progress in the world's face. I _earned_ this mango mai tai, chicken tendies, steak tips, and fries meal with honey mustard from the 99, fuck you.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 23, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> @Aeroknow Happy belated Birthday! How's the new place coming along?


Thanks!
Roofers finally showed up today and will finish monday.
Monday I’ll start installing windows and then finally lath. Will be dried in in no time and i’m gonna take a huge break from this shit


----------



## doublejj (Oct 23, 2020)

My neighbor with the tractor has a 140ft greenhouse...... 
Looking for his 3rd crop this year.


----------



## raratt (Oct 23, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Thanks!
> Roofers finally showed up today and will finish monday.
> Monday I’ll start installing windows and then finally lath. Will be dried in in no time and i’m gonna take a huge break from this shit


Did the gutter guy ever show up?


----------



## raratt (Oct 23, 2020)

New vape pen battery and cartridges arrived today. Old one just flashed at me, I guess it lost it's mind. I lost a cartridge somewhere, I have no idea where...


----------



## doublejj (Oct 23, 2020)

Local radio....voice of the community. Harvest show....








Jive AF - KVMR Community Radio


Hip-Hop isn’t just music…It’s a culture and way of life. Join Host Step D. Luna every other Thursday night from 10pm-Midnight as he explores the art of Turntablism.




www.kvmr.org


----------



## doublejj (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Oct 23, 2020)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4723093


Camo is nice...


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> Did the gutter guy ever show up?


Yes, with the roofer. Makes me want to start a Gutter company. They are busy as fuck.


----------



## raratt (Oct 23, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Yes, with the roofer. Makes me want to start a Gutter company. They are busy as fuck.


Be the guy that leans on the truck and points and shouts at the people working. One piece gutters?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 23, 2020)

I caught the crew hard at work today......


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 23, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Yes, with the roofer. Makes me want to start a Gutter company. They are busy as fuck.


BIL is one.....never stops. But he does huge commercial jobs.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> Had blood taken to check for diabetes, I doubt I have it, I am pre diabetic but I really don't think I have crossed the line.


Sugar is bad for various reasons. 

It makes my arthritis flare up big-time, and since my fingers are starting to twist, I want to slow that shit down as much as possible.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 23, 2020)

doublejj said:


> My neighbor with the tractor has a 140ft greenhouse......
> Looking for his 3rd crop this year.
> 
> View attachment 4723057


That wasn't cheap! 
I'm done growing outdoors without a greenhouse unless it's a strain that finishes super early -- like Sept 1.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 23, 2020)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4723102


Cake?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 23, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Cake?


Icecream cake x triangle OG....


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 23, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I caught the crew hard at work today......
> View attachment 4723101


Crocs, those a trimmer requirement?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 23, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Crocs, those a trimmer requirement?


He's grow crew....he don't trim.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 23, 2020)

Trimming is fun!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 23, 2020)

Did you find any gold when you cut the new road?


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Oct 23, 2020)

22 inch striper 

Thats what I accomplished today!


----------



## raratt (Oct 23, 2020)

Wizzlebiz said:


> 22 inch striper
> 
> Thats what I accomplished today!


Minimum is 18" here.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 23, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Did you find any gold when you cut the new road?


found some good ore.....


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 23, 2020)

Precisely!!!


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Oct 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> Minimum is 18" here.


Same


----------



## Mohican (Oct 23, 2020)

Reminds me of a bar my Aunt told me about called the Oar House!


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 23, 2020)

@doublejj how much you paying per lb these days?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 23, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> @doublejj how much you paying per lb these days?


Ugh well, i really hate to say it but IDK..exactly. My agreement with the crew is 50/50 split (after expenses), so they have brought in family members and girlfriends to help with harvest to keep expenses down. Because of Covid I am not spending much time out there right now, the crew is pretty much running everything.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> Minimum is 18" here.


Stripers/Hybrid White Bass, shad do really well in those large inland impoundments, usually use different waters than largemouth or pike.
They add a lot of life to different strata of the manmade lakes that would otherwise go unfilled, keep the yellow perch in control.

28"-35" is the notch limit for sea run stripers here, really something to see them hit a mackerel or pollock school with the incoming tide, or watch them work with whales offshore.
They round them up, the whales hit them from below, stripers pick off fleeing fish easily, then the whales wait for them to regroup the bait ball.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 24, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Reminds me of a bar my Aunt told me about called the Oar House!


A few yrs back, Me and my buddy went down to this Sort of hard to get to spot on a Local river. We heard what sounded like a few dredges just down around the corner. There was a Clamper who sort of took care of the area and we went up to him and I asked. “Is this area claimed up, sounds like theres a mining operation going on”. The Clamper said “ ha! How bout you MINE your own business”
We all got a kick out of that. He was just kidding. We were on BLM land and was cool to bust out our sluice. We would occasionally go back down there and i’d kick the old clamper some bud and some beers. Not sure if Sam made it out from the fire. I don’t know how he could have he had no car


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 24, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> A few yrs back, Me and my buddy went down to this Sort of hard to get to spot on a Local river. We heard what sounded like a few dredges just down around the corner. There was a Clamper who sort of took care of the area and we went up to him and I asked. “Is this area claimed up, sounds like theres a mining operation going on”. The Clamper said “ ha! How bout you MINE your own business”
> We all got a kick out of that. He was just kidding. We were on BLM land and was cool to bust out our sluice. We would occasionally go back down there and i’d kick the old clamper some bud and some beers. Not sure if Sam made it out from the fire. I don’t know how he could have he had no car


Hopefully someone picked him up.


----------



## H G Griffin (Oct 24, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> A few yrs back, Me and my buddy went down to this Sort of hard to get to spot on a Local river. We heard what sounded like a few dredges just down around the corner. There was a Clamper who sort of took care of the area and we went up to him and I asked. “Is this area claimed up, sounds like theres a mining operation going on”. The Clamper said “ ha! How bout you MINE your own business”
> We all got a kick out of that. He was just kidding. We were on BLM land and was cool to bust out our sluice. We would occasionally go back down there and i’d kick the old clamper some bud and some beers. Not sure if Sam made it out from the fire. I don’t know how he could have he had no car


Never heard of Clampers before, just did a little reading, seems like an interesting bunch. Saw a photo of a Clamper whose title was Salt of the Scum of the Earth.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 24, 2020)

Breakfast and a morning meeting on building a rain garden.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 24, 2020)

H G Griffin said:


> Never heard of Clampers before, just did a little reading, seems like an interesting bunch. Saw a photo of a Clamper whose title was Salt of the Scum of the Earth.


I too never heard of Clampers before... Always learning something new around here!!


----------



## raratt (Oct 24, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I too never heard of Clampers before... Always learning something new around here!!


They had an indoctrination with Jenny the donkey that I heard about, I'm not going to get into the details... During Gold Nugget Days in Paradise all hell would break loose with them, when Paradise existed.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 24, 2020)

sunni said:


> so like 2 weeks for my puppy?


Puppies!.....why didn't i think of that for trim camp?!....


----------



## doublejj (Oct 24, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Puppies!.....why didn't i think of that for trim camp?!....


I know there are foxes that live on the farm. I may try leaving dog food out for them...


----------



## doublejj (Oct 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> They had an indoctrination with Jenny the donkey that I heard about, I'm not going to get into the details... During Gold Nugget Days in Paradise all hell would break loose with them, when Paradise existed.


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Oct 24, 2020)

Pounding out some steelhead flies


----------



## raratt (Oct 24, 2020)

I'm ahead of the power curve today. Looked in on the girls this morning, they'll need water in the morning. Had two propane tanks filled and picked up a new FM antenna. Grabbed beer and a sinus rinse thingy at DG. Picked up my new BP med. Frozen fish fillets for dinner, time to hold down the couch for awhile, like I haven't had enough practice at that recently. I need to clean and fill the hummingbird feeders soon.


----------



## raratt (Oct 24, 2020)

doublejj said:


>


Those are some hard drinkin' MFers. Never saw the elephant walk, more like the drunkin monkey stumble.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm ahead of the power curve today. Looked in on the girls this morning, they'll need water in the morning. Had two propane tanks filled and picked up a new FM antenna. Grabbed beer and a sinus rinse thingy at DG. Picked up my new BP med. Frozen fish fillets for dinner, time to hold down the couch for awhile, like I haven't had enough practice at that recently. I need to clean and fill the hummingbird feeders soon.


The really good sinus rinse thingies have a place where the blank cartridge (think nailgun) goes. Ka-doosh! as we said when I was a teen.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm ahead of the power curve today. Looked in on the girls this morning, they'll need water in the morning. Had two propane tanks filled and picked up a new FM antenna. Grabbed beer and a sinus rinse thingy at DG. Picked up my new BP med. Frozen fish fillets for dinner, time to hold down the couch for awhile, like I haven't had enough practice at that recently. I need to clean and fill the hummingbird feeders soon.


Is this the one you got? 





__





Navage Nasal Care | Saline Nasal Irrigation







navage.com





I've been wanting to try one, but not brave enough to buy one yet. I did watch a few videos. 

Man I nearly needed to change my shorts. I was just cruising up my country back road, hitting my vaporizer, when all off a sudden I see blue flashing lights....and a big unmarked SUV....Fuuuuck, I pull over, and he passed me, as well as a 2nd one behind him  Whew!!!!


----------



## raratt (Oct 24, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Is this the one you got?


Nah, I went low budget. Not sure how I'll handle it either.




__





Product page






www.dollargeneral.com


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 24, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Is this the one you got?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a brown boxers moment


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> Nah, I went low budget. Not sure how I'll handle it either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gunpowder baby


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> Nah, I went low budget. Not sure how I'll handle it either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got one of those and a netti pot. First time I used it I thought "why would you want to feel like you're drowning" but once you get the hang of it is one of the best things to do. Mowing the lawn on a dusty day.....wash it out. Get some allergies...wash it out. Works every time!


----------



## raratt (Oct 24, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Got one of those and a netti pot. First time I used it I thought "why would you want to feel like you're drowning" but once you get the hang of it is one of the best things to do. Mowing the lawn on a dusty day.....wash it out. Get some allergies...wash it out. Works every time!


I found out a couple weeks ago I have a deviated septum, never knew that.


----------



## lokie (Oct 24, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Got one of those and a netti pot. First time I used it I thought "why would you want to feel like you're drowning" but once you get the hang of it is one of the best things to do. Mowing the lawn on a dusty day.....wash it out. Get some allergies...wash it out. Works every time!


But did you sing gospel while you faked drowning?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 24, 2020)

lokie said:


> But did you sing gospel while you faked drowning?


Almost!


----------



## DCcan (Oct 24, 2020)

Took a drive to Gloucester MA to see people that we haven't seen since Covid.
Smoked hash at the lighthouse, had a lobster roll, dozed on the warm rocks, then strolled around and saw Davey Jones bones in the channel.
A glow in the dark skeleton for crew, nice touch for the end of a nice day.


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Oct 24, 2020)

Fuck all except for recording half of the vocal tracks for my band's cover of "This Time It's War" by Bolt Thrower... replicating Karl Willetts' pipes on stage is gonna be a biiiiiiiiiitch LMAO


----------



## manfredo (Oct 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> Nah, I went low budget. Not sure how I'll handle it either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lot of people like the one you got better, because YOU control the amount of water more, or that's how I understood it anyways. But yeah I have become dependent on sprays because of allergies. It's the worst when I smoke or vape too...Just my luck, I'm probably allergic to weed now


----------



## DCcan (Oct 25, 2020)

42 yrs ago today, I don't remember anything except I was unsure if I had joined the German Army the night before.
I had a going away party, and woke up with this stuff.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 25, 2020)

Replaced a septic tank lid today. 

They ain’t cheap @ $50 a pop.


----------



## raratt (Oct 25, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Replaced a septic tank lid today.
> View attachment 4724999
> They ain’t cheap @ $50 a pop.


So, your shit is covered now.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> So, your shit is covered now.


But he took it up the (cough) on price


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 25, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Replaced a septic tank lid today.
> View attachment 4724999
> They ain’t cheap @ $50 a pop.


Better than $50 a poop!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Better than $50 a poop!


“can’t afford shit” brought into sharp relief


----------



## raratt (Oct 25, 2020)

Watered the girls this morning, they were droopy and sad. Filled the beer shelf and took out pork chops for dinner. North wind blowing 10 with gusts to 20. Humidity is not as bad as I've seen it though at 25%. Hope we can make it till tomorrow afternoon without someone doing something stupid and starting a fire.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> “can’t afford shit” brought into sharp relief


One would need a "holy shit" moment to get through that crap.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 25, 2020)

Gotta harvest the latest tray tonight, seems like I just harvested last week. It never ends. Lots of Durbin Poison in this tray, and a few clients have pre-orders for it, so I gotta get it dried fast. Gigs are slowing down, so it's good to have this income. Onward and upward...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 25, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Gotta harvest the latest tray tonight, seems like I just harvested last week. It never ends. Lots of Durbin Poison in this tray, and a few clients have pre-orders for it, so I gotta get it dried fast. Gigs are slowing down, so it's good to have this income. Onward and upward...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4725073
> ...


Does it sprout white pistils all the way thru?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Got one of those and a netti pot. First time I used it I thought "why would you want to feel like you're drowning" but once you get the hang of it is one of the best things to do. Mowing the lawn on a dusty day.....wash it out. Get some allergies...wash it out. Works every time!


I've been using a similar sinus rinse for years and they are great. 

If you're sick, the saline loosens up sinus badness. 
(Beware of kleenex blowouts.)


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 25, 2020)

Watched some Vuelta during breakfast, sowed the clover in the garden and went for a 7 mile hike with the wife and loaded the work rig with tomorrows load which buys me a extra hour of sleep. Now a little Portugal Grand Prix. Pretty good weekend, hope everyone else had the same!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 25, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> One would need a "holy shit" moment to get through that crap.


I also discovered that the ground around those tank lids is loaded with nightcrawlers. 

Sweet. 

I love my worms.


----------



## raratt (Oct 25, 2020)

Finishing up the day of football, snuck in NHRA in the first couple quarters of SNF, finishing up the game, good one. Chops on the grill, beers are drying out quickly, must be the low humidity.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 25, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Gotta harvest the latest tray tonight, seems like I just harvested last week. It never ends. Lots of Durbin Poison in this tray, and a few clients have pre-orders for it, so I gotta get it dried fast. Gigs are slowing down, so it's good to have this income. Onward and upward...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4725073
> ...


are they in 1/2 gal pots?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> are they in 1/2 gal pots?


They look a lot like my 1 gallon rose pots


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 25, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Does it sprout white pistils all the way thru?


Yep. While all the other girls have from orange to brown pistils at the end, DP's stay white. Strange.




Singlemalt said:


> are they in 1/2 gal pots?


They are six inch square pots, filled with a 75% vermiculite, 25% perlite mix over about 2 inches of rockwool cubes at the bottoms (to keep the rocks from falling out.) I water them every other day. I love F&D, flip a switch for 5 minutes to water 88 flowering ladies...


----------



## manfredo (Oct 25, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Yep. While all the other girls have from orange to brown pistils at the end, DP's stay white. Strange.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that drain to waste system? I know nothing about them but seem to be seeing a lot of that type (I think). 

I did clones this week for my next aero run...Black Lime Bubba. 6 days and nice roots. Every single one of them... I'll be forever grateful for the schooling!!


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 25, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Is that drain to waste system? I know nothing about them but seem to be seeing a lot of that type (I think).
> 
> I did clones this week for my next aero run...Black Lime Bubba. 6 days and nice roots. Every single one of them... I'll be forever grateful for the schooling!!



It is a flood and drain (or ebb & flow) system. Super simple, pretty much idiot proof and maintenance free. The lazy man's way to grow. You're welcome for the knowledge, glad to pass on what I've learned. 6 days to great roots??? Got me beat. The student has become the master


----------



## manfredo (Oct 25, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> It is a flood and drain (or ebb & flow) system. Super simple, pretty much idiot proof and maintenance free. The lazy man's way to grow. You're welcome for the knowledge, glad to pass on what I've learned. 6 days to great roots??? Got me beat. The student has become the master
> 
> 
> View attachment 4725295


It's been pretty consistent at 6 days since I started using the cycle timer....4 minutes off, 1 minute on. My tempts were climbing into the mid 80's running 24/7 so I added the timer, and it sped up rooting. Plus keeps my temps in the upper 70's F.

Yeah this flood & drain really interests me. Soil is getting old! Gotta be an easier way, which is why I been playing with the aero...but yes, interesting!!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2020)

manfredo said:


> It's been pretty consistent at 6 days since I started using the cycle timer....4 minutes off, 1 minute on. My tempts were climbing into the mid 80's running 24/7 so I added the timer, and it sped up rooting. Plus keeps my temps in the upper 70's F.
> 
> Yeah this flood & drain really interests me. Soil is getting old! Gotta be an easier way, which is why I been playing with the aero...but yes, interesting!!


My guess is it's temps. On the small sample I tested with a 6 plant control it was temperature that made the difference every time.


----------



## Wastei (Oct 26, 2020)

Just starting up old faithful again. Been about 4 years since I popped any indoor beans. Been a lot of work setting up the new location and its nowhere near done yet.

Lost most of my old equipment on my last cooperative grow with my close friend who spun out of control with mental health issues from prescription drug use. Lost the Aero setup, got some parts back but the main system with buckets, solenoid valve and fittings is gone. I do still have all the pumps and most of the electronics.

This is all that's left, sad.

But hey it's just material things and everything is replaceable, it's just the time spent you never get back. Happy to have received some new seeds in the mail:

Kali mist
AK47
StrawberryAK all from Serious Seeds

Old seeds:
Kali mist reg
G39 reg
Ms.Universe reg
Serious Kush fem
Bubblegum fem
A lot of own Durban crosses. reg

Also had some Hifi 4G seeds laying around from Dutch Passion from this year outdoor seed order. Starting up some new mom's.

Hifi 4G,
still considered a soil plant. Air pumps are all of. Only return waterfall as aeration for now. Fixed leaks and been leak testing for 72h. Leaked some the first 48h from one of the couplings but it has leakproofed itself with salt buildup. I know that's a bad washer but it sort itself out after a couple days of use.

Sorry for the magnetic rolling effect. Cheers!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 26, 2020)

Wastei said:


> Just starting up old faithful again. Been about 4 years since I popped any indoor beans. Been a lot of work setting up the new location and its nowhere near done yet.
> 
> Lost most of my old equipment on my last cooperative grow with my close friend who spun out of control with mental health issues from prescription drug use. Lost the Aero setup, got some parts back but the main system with buckets, solenoid valve and fittings is gone. I do still have all the pumps and most of the electronics.
> View attachment 4725534View attachment 4725536View attachment 4725535
> ...


Good luck this time


----------



## Wastei (Oct 26, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Good luck this time


Thanks bud much appreciated. It's been rough times these last few years. I'm hoping for some stability these days.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 26, 2020)

Wastei said:


> Thanks bud much appreciated. It's been rough times these last few years. I'm hoping for some stability these days.


I totally understand


----------



## raratt (Oct 26, 2020)

Looks like it is time to drag out the jeans for the first time this fall. 49 degrees with a N wind 10-20, it's actually cold out there. Haven't heard of any new fires started last night thankfully. Went looking for my flannel PJ's last night, they are MIA. Probably hiding with the vape cart I lost. Look out Amazon.
Mornin.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> Looks like it is time to drag out the jeans for the first time this fall. 49 degrees with a N wind 10-20, it's actually cold out there. Haven't heard of any new fires started last night thankfully. Went looking for my flannel PJ's last night, they are MIA. Probably hiding with the vape cart I lost. Look out Amazon.
> Mornin.


Wish I still had some 50° days but 39° at 10:50 am......possible 2"-4" end of week. I bet the tops of the mountains I currently can't see have snow. Fire is going


----------



## raratt (Oct 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Wish I still had some 50° days but 39° at 10:50 am......possible 2"-4" end of week. I bet the tops of the mountains I currently can't see have snow. Fire is going


We're supposed to hit 80 again soon but our lows will stay in the 40's to low 50's.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 26, 2020)

Mornin for Tejas, hope everyone had a decent weekend....or at least I would hope so

73F this morning and a tad steamy, looks like our high is gonna hit 80, but this afternoon we have a strong norther coming gonna drop the temps for a couple of day....according to reports high's tomorrow lower 50's maybe, weather map show it's already snowing/freezing rain,and sleet in the north westen part of the state.....so this should be fun...

welp coffee is hot and ready to go, cream and sugar is up, and a little space tomato for a wakey bakey.....

had an interesting weekend with the wife falling down, and banging her head against on of the counters in the kitchen, fortunately I grabbed her before she hit the floor, left a nice little gash on the forehead....ugh....ms really sucks gotta tell ya.....


----------



## manfredo (Oct 26, 2020)

Rainy out here too, and cooler. I've got the fireplace on too! And just warming up the vape for the 11 am wake & bake.

I put the flannel sheets on my bed last week, along with the electric blanket...Makes it so nice crawling into a toasty warm soft bed. And next weekend the clocks go back an hour here...I always dread it, but it is what it is, and that's when I am most happy to have a grow hobby! (and a TV) lol

The town is removing a bunch of dead Ash trees in front of my house this a.m.!! I need to get on some more fall projects myself! I counted 20 dead or dying Ash trees on my property, and there are 2 that need to come down before winter...One of them could fall on my house and it's dead as can be and leaning, and the other is ready to fall on my driveway. Emerald Ash borer disease hit this area hard.

Trimmed a couple of earlies so I at least have good smoke again, plus a stick of green crack, so I'm already off to a good start for the week!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 26, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Rainy out here too, and cooler. I've got the fireplace on too! And just warming up the vape for the 11 am wake & bake.
> 
> I put the flannel sheets on my bed last week, along with the electric blanket...Makes it so nice crawling into a toasty warm soft bed. And next weekend the clocks go back an hour here...I always dread it, but it is what it is, and that's when I am most happy to have a grow hobby! (and a TV) lol
> 
> ...


Ha funny story, I had a tree guy come out to get a quote on a tree that is right next to the house. The thing has to come straight down because of the house and lines. He started to try to sell me on "since he's there he should take down these ash trees" not cheap.....like almost 20k of work......gave me the whole rundown about the beatles like I've never heard of them lol. I let him talk then said "but those are hickory".......he said oh no these are ash and started to try to sell me on something to inject into the roots to possibly save them.......not guaranteed but possibly help if I liked to keep them. How much I asked.....only about 2k.......per year lol.....So I looked at him and said ash trees have no nuts bud......the look on his face was priceless........I wonder how much money he makes off of people that don't know.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 26, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> My guess is it's temps. On the small sample I tested with a 6 plant control it was temperature that made the difference every time.


Yikes! I have no idea about the temp of my cloner, other than it being in the safe range of 55 - 75. 
Hmm... maybe that's why my little ones haven't grown squat. 

I've been adding pool shock solution every few days and have to adjust the PH occasionally. 

Double hmm... I may actually have little water heaters from my last craigslist purchase!


----------



## raratt (Oct 26, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yikes! I have no idea about the temp of my cloner, other than it being in the safe range of 55 - 75.
> Hmm... maybe that's why my little ones haven't grown squat.
> 
> I've been adding pool shock solution every few days and have to adjust the PH occasionally.
> ...


I wonder if an aquarium heater could be used.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 26, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yikes! I have no idea about the temp of my cloner, other than it being in the safe range of 55 - 75.
> Hmm... maybe that's why my little ones haven't grown squat.
> 
> I've been adding pool shock solution every few days and have to adjust the PH occasionally.
> ...


One of the beauties of the pool shock method, is you don't need to worry about the PH. I haven't checked mine once since I started this method. I add 20 ml of the diluted solution every 3rd day, to a 2 gal. cloner.



raratt said:


> I wonder if an aquarium heater could be used.


Sure it could...Or an aquarium chiller if needed. I had a sweet little aquarium chiller that worked perfect in my aero cloner, but I broke it...So now I use the cycle timer and that keeps the temps at a perfect upper 70's range.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 26, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yikes! I have no idea about the temp of my cloner, other than it being in the safe range of 55 - 75.
> Hmm... maybe that's why my little ones haven't grown squat.
> 
> I've been adding pool shock solution every few days and have to adjust the PH occasionally.
> ...



Here is the aquarium heater I used to use, worked great - 


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008AGHH8Y/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Here are some cheap water thermometers that work great, I use them every time - 


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01C6PE4G2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Tasteofbrown (Oct 26, 2020)

First snow of the season. Not enough to hang around, but enough to make me grumble.

 Our next round of auto seeds came in today. Finally ate/tested my sour gummies and am thrilled with the outcome. Going to deliver some to my mom this evening.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> We're supposed to hit 80 again soon but our lows will stay in the 40's to low 50's.
> View attachment 4725601


Still a little steamy here. Looks like weekend should be nice.


----------



## lokie (Oct 26, 2020)

Tasteofbrown said:


> First snow of the season. Not enough to hang around, but enough to make me grumble.
> 
> Our next round of auto seeds came in today. Finally ate/tested my sour gummies and am thrilled with the outcome. Going to deliver some to my mom this evening.


What is the base of your recipe?

I don't think my mom could handle the gummies from my kitchen.


----------



## Tasteofbrown (Oct 26, 2020)

lokie said:


> What is the base of your recipe?
> 
> I don't think my mom could handle the gummies from my kitchen.


I use a recipe I found on YouTube by diamonddelightedibles. Next time I’ll use all unflavored gelatin (I have a nice hippie one from the local health food store) and add my own flavors/colors...I wanted to get a feel for it before I messed with the recipe. I dried them about 4 days before I sugar/sour’d them, and even let em dry out a little more after. 

My late aunt loved putting thc in stuff as many ways as she could, her rum cakes had it in there 5 or 6 different ways, if I recall correctly. So as an ode to her, these gummies have 4: butter, kief, tincture and sugar.

the bears are coming in around 15mg ea, the cookies I’ve made are around 70. I like the smaller dose gummies so I can eat a few. My mom will eat one at a time at 15 mg


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 27, 2020)

Trim jail. 

Tip of the iceberg...


----------



## raratt (Oct 27, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Trim jail.
> View attachment 4726587
> Tip of the iceberg...


I'll be doing the same next week.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 27, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Trim jail.
> View attachment 4726587
> Tip of the iceberg...


 Not sure which looks tastier, the cookies or the buds...Can I sample one of each and let you know??


----------



## manfredo (Oct 27, 2020)

I've been looking at LED lights a little. I really know very little about them, except they keep getting better and cheaper. Someone posted these in another thread and they seem pretty sweet, replace a 1000 watt HPS with 1/3 less electricity, they say. And when you factor in replacing HPS bulbs at least yearly, the LED's are cheaper all the way around. A little over $400 shipped for this...





__





Shenzhen-sunlight-lm301b-quantum-Bar-grow


Shenzhen-sunlight-lm301b-quantum-Bar-grow



www.alibaba.com





Are they as good or better is the question? And are they cooler than a HPS light overall? They sure have come a long way from my blurples.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 27, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I've been looking at LED lights a little. I really know very little about them, except they keep getting better and cheaper. Someone posted these in another thread and they seem pretty sweet, replace a 1000 watt HPS with 1/3 less electricity, they say. And when you factor in replacing HPS bulbs at least yearly, the LED's are cheaper all the way around. A little over $400 shipped for this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went here for mine









GrowersLights.com - Great Selection and Support


Top Rated LED Grow Lights and Grow Tents with a Low Price Guarantee, Free Shipping and Great Support.




growerslights.com


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 27, 2020)

3:45 am start, finish 11:45 am. Lunch walk with the wife. Vaporizer bowl of some tasty Jack H. Scarfed sandwich my wonderful wife made me! Watered the LED lady which I'm planning on cutting down Halloween night. Now what?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 27, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> 3:45 am start, finish 11:45 am. Lunch walk with the wife. Vaporizer bowl of some tasty Jack H. Scarfed sandwich my wonderful wife made me! Watered the LED lady which I'm planning on cutting down Halloween night. Now what? View attachment 4726812


Margarita! It's taco Tuesday!!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 27, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Margarita! It's taco Tuesday!!!


your buying


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 27, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Margarita! It's taco Tuesday!!!


damn that sounds tasty..


----------



## raratt (Oct 27, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I've been looking at LED lights a little. I really know very little about them, except they keep getting better and cheaper. Someone posted these in another thread and they seem pretty sweet, replace a 1000 watt HPS with 1/3 less electricity, they say. And when you factor in replacing HPS bulbs at least yearly, the LED's are cheaper all the way around. A little over $400 shipped for this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cooler, yes, the stated equivalents are questionable sometimes though. Here is another well known US manufacturer.
https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/collections/quantum-boards


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 27, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> your buying


Sure would! Come on up I'm cooking!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 27, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4726841


You like your rim salty?


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 27, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> You like your rim salty?


yep, just like sea water


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 27, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> yep, just like sea water


Just getting into margaritas this year.......don't know why I never have before. This salt recipe looks awesome. Gonna try it.








Best Margarita Salt Recipe


This margarita salt recipe makes the best margarita salt rim! This zesty garnish takes any cocktail from meh to a masterpiece. Here's how to make it.




www.acouplecooks.com


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> Cooler, yes, the stated equivalents are questionable sometimes though. Here is another well known US manufacturer.
> https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/collections/quantum-boards


Just sent you a DM


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 27, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Just getting into margaritas this year.......don't know why I never have before. This salt recipe looks awesome. Gonna try it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice

me and the wife always make a batch before we head to the beach, leave it in the fridge till bout dusk, got to the beach and watch the sunset, and have a margarita In lawn chairs.....


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 27, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Just getting into margaritas this year.......don't know why I never have before. This salt recipe looks awesome. Gonna try it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It might have been all the salty rim talk but I thought the website was “a couple cocks”


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> It might have been all the salty rim talk but I thought the website was “a couple cocks”


LOL I had to look again since you said that!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 27, 2020)

I VOTED!


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 27, 2020)

Roof is done finally. Now its all me again 



installing windows tomorrow will only take me a couple days to lath because i’m badass like that j/k. I still have a bunch of other shit to do before i can fully lath it because the wrap around deck. No biggie just time and it’s all good i guess because it will never rain again here


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 27, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Roof is done finally. Now its all me again
> 
> 
> View attachment 4726953View attachment 4726955View attachment 4726956
> installing windows tomorrow will only take me a couple days to lath because i’m badass like that j/k. I still have a bunch of other shit to do before i can fully lath it because the wrap around deck. No biggie just time and it’s all good i guess because it will never rain again here


SWEET!!! Great job


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 27, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> SWEET!!! Great job


Thanks bro. Means allot! Once i get it lathed, i’m taking a huge break.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 27, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Thanks bro. Means allot! Once i get it lathed, i’m taking a huge break.


Damn right you should, give that back a vaycay


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 27, 2020)

Windows were 15k including the 2 sliders out back. Front door w/sidelight was 3k. French door from billiard/bar/party room to front deck was 2k. Exterior door from pantry to deck was 2k.
Unfuckingbelievable
Btw, lumber has never ever been this high before. EVER!
God damnit

good thing the grow room is killing it. Straight up growing a house


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 27, 2020)

Just had my power turned back on a little while ago. They shut it down on Sunday.

i love you PG&E!


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 27, 2020)

I’m gonna be owning some Pge stock here soon.
Part of the lawsuit is half the money will be stock. Lmao


----------



## doublejj (Oct 27, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Windows were 15k including the 2 sliders out back. Front door w/sidelight was 3k. French door from billiard/bar/party room to front deck was 2k. Exterior door from pantry to deck was 2k.
> Unfuckingbelievable
> Btw, lumber has never ever been this high before. EVER!
> God damnit
> ...


it's impressive to watch you in action bro.....


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 27, 2020)

doublejj said:


> it's impressive to watch you in action bro.....


Thank you dude.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 27, 2020)

doublejj said:


> it's impressive to watch you in action bro.....


I don’t even wanna do this shit anymore. I tried to get away. Building growrooms for heads is one thing, but i sware i didn’t think i’d ever be doing this shit again.
Oh. My daughter and my ex are still without power in Nevada City. Prob gonna get it back by 10pm.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 27, 2020)

This version is so awesome


----------



## raratt (Oct 27, 2020)

My new slippers showed up today, have to send them back. The damn tops aren't tall enough to get my high arches into.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 27, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> This version is so awesome


You probably had a bitchin camaro!



Jk bud....house looks fucking awesome! Should be in there soon. 










I had 3 camaros......red, silver and a blue


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> You probably had a bitchin camaro!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao.
That song does remind me of that scene in Old School when I hear it now.
My first car was a ‘67 camaro my second was a ‘69


----------



## sarahJane211 (Oct 28, 2020)

Made baked potato and chilli for lunch ....... gone now.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 28, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m gonna be owning some *Pge stock* here soon.
> Part of the lawsuit is half the money will be stock. Lmao


Will it be worth anything? lol


----------



## DurumGallico (Oct 28, 2020)

Today is my birthday.

And that's my dog who got the gift.. life is so cruel.


----------



## Tasteofbrown (Oct 28, 2020)

DurumGallico said:


> Today is my birthday.
> 
> And that's my dog who got the gift.. life is so cruel.


Happy Birthday! You deserve a gift, but I bet your pup deserved one too!


----------



## DurumGallico (Oct 28, 2020)

Tasteofbrown said:


> Happy Birthday! You deserve a gift, but I bet your pup deserved one too!


thanks ! Seeing him happy with his bone is the gift


----------



## Tasteofbrown (Oct 28, 2020)

DurumGallico said:


> thanks ! Seeing him happy with his bone is the gift


I feel you. Generally, I’m happier for a dog that’s happy than a person that’s happy.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 28, 2020)

Tasteofbrown said:


> I use a recipe I found on YouTube by diamonddelightedibles. Next time I’ll use all unflavored gelatin (I have a nice hippie one from the local health food store) and add my own flavors/colors...I wanted to get a feel for it before I messed with the recipe. I dried them about 4 days before I sugar/sour’d them, and even let em dry out a little more after.
> 
> My late aunt loved putting thc in stuff as many ways as she could, her rum cakes had it in there 5 or 6 different ways, if I recall correctly. So as an ode to her, these gummies have 4: butter, kief, tincture and sugar.
> 
> ...


Nicely done


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Just getting into margaritas this year.......don't know why I never have before. This salt recipe looks awesome. Gonna try it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks good, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 28, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Will it be worth anything? lol


I’m not really counting on much. You never know, but PG&E can go to fucking hell.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 28, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> That looks good, thanks for sharing.


I didn't have an orange but I made it with just the lime and it's pretty good.....looks nice.....adds another level. Enjoy


----------



## DCcan (Oct 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I didn't have an orange but I made it with just the lime and it's pretty good.....looks nice.....adds another level. Enjoy


That is a nice simple salt recipe, broil some fish with it. Yum
Or do the lemon/ lime/ orange zest with confectioners sugar for crepes or edibles.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 28, 2020)

DCcan said:


> That is a nice simple salt recipe, broil some fish with it. Yum
> Or do the lemon/ lime/ orange zest with confectioners sugar for crepes or edibles.


Oh yeah I can see using it with fish.......damn good call


----------



## Mohican (Oct 28, 2020)

Looking clean @Aeroknow !

@sarahJane211 - how is the typhoon?


----------



## sarahJane211 (Oct 28, 2020)

Mohican said:


> @sarahJane211 - how is the typhoon?


Bit of overnight rain ...... not even windy.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 28, 2020)

Good!
I saw that there was major flooding in Vietnam and I was worried.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 28, 2020)

Really can't deal with shit at the moment... To much bullshit in the world, but then this lady appears. I'll take her as a good sign.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 29, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> 3:45 am start, finish 11:45 am. Lunch walk with the wife. Vaporizer bowl of some tasty Jack H. Scarfed sandwich my wonderful wife made me! Watered the LED lady which I'm planning on cutting down Halloween night. Now what? View attachment 4726812


What strain is that? It looks exactly like my LVTK.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 29, 2020)

DurumGallico said:


> Today is my birthday.
> 
> And that's my dog who got the gift.. life is so cruel.
> 
> View attachment 4727505


Meh... birthdays lose their luster around age 40. 

If really you want something, just go buy it. 
Leaving it up to other people is an unnecessary risk.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 29, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> What strain is that? It looks exactly like my LVTK.


It's a bean from a previous grow but parents were all seeds from Swami. I'm gonna call it "Wedding Day" since it sprouted on May 1st.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 29, 2020)

Dark, gloomy rainy cold day here...Toasty warm with the gas fireplace on though. This gas insert's the best thing I have done in years...No more freaking mess...or work! 

Been doing a bunch to get ready for winter, but I have many more things to do. 

Probably start trimming this weekend. Going to start the flush on my hydro girls tonight in preparation.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 29, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Really can't deal with shit at the moment... To much bullshit in the world, but then this lady appears. I'll take her as a good sign.


(whispers) is a dude, dude


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Oct 29, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Roof is done finally. Now its all me again
> 
> Just curious, but are metal roofs common out there? They are getting very popular here, one benefit is the house insurance is a little cheaper.
> View attachment 4726953View attachment 4726955View attachment 4726956
> installing windows tomorrow will only take me a couple days to lath because i’m badass like that j/k. I still have a bunch of other shit to do before i can fully lath it because the wrap around deck. No biggie just time and it’s all good i guess because it will never rain again here


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 29, 2020)

You see them here and there.
I would imagine it’s the price that makes them not as popular around here.
I originally was going to do metal and do it myself but I chickened out and paid to have comp put on


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Oct 29, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> You see them here and there.
> I would imagine it’s the price that makes them not as popular around here.
> I originally was going to do metal and do it myself but I chickened out and paid to have comp put on


I put my own on. It went pretty well, I spent less on matieral than I would pay for shingle job done by someone else. I’ve put a couple of others on, doing my barn next.


----------



## raratt (Oct 29, 2020)

Went to the "Dr." today, left with some new BP meds. Fingers crossed.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 29, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> You see them here and there.
> I would imagine it’s the price that makes them not as popular around here.
> I originally was going to do metal and do it myself but I chickened out and paid to have comp put on


The house looks awesome...Just one thing...Button up those crawl space openings before snakes move in  

What kind of siding are you doing?


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 29, 2020)

manfredo said:


> The house looks awesome...Just one thing...Button up those crawl space openings before snakes move in
> 
> What kind of siding are you doing?


Yeah no shit ha!
Stucco. Might as well, being that i’m a lather by trade and all


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 29, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah no shit ha!
> Stucco. Might as well, being that i’m a lather by trade and all


Ok you lather. 

How is your rinse, repeat game?


----------



## manfredo (Oct 30, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah no shit ha!
> Stucco. Might as well, being that i’m a lather by trade and all


Ah, now I know what you were talking about when you said you would be putting up lathe soon!! Awesome!!


----------



## manfredo (Oct 30, 2020)

First snow of the season...


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 30, 2020)

Pulled the brand new dishwasher this am, only worked for a few cycles. What a joke.....local GE dealer said min of 10 weeks till they can give me a maybe. Lots of back and forth with GE and they will swap it out with another new one. Let's try this again.....

Gonna go play in the snow soon.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 30, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Pulled the brand new dishwasher this am, only worked for a few cycles. What a joke.....local GE dealer said min of 10 weeks till they can give me a maybe. Lots of back and forth with GE and they will swap it out with another new one. Let's try this again.....


Just started moving into the new house - contract stated no washer/dryer. 

First visit & Bingo ~ a brand new set is in the laundry room!

SCORE !!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 30, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Just started moving into the new house - contract stated no washer/dryer.
> 
> First visit & Bingo ~ a brand new set is in the laundry room!
> 
> SCORE !!!


Nice!

I know what's going on with this one.....the door latch does not seat in the sensor correctly. I can bend the bracket to get it to seat but I know if I do that the door might not seal properly....and the damn thing was like 4 days old and I had to re-tap the threads on the back feet right off the bat. So when they offered the exchange I said come and get it. Fingers crossed....


----------



## manfredo (Oct 30, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Just started moving into the new house - contract stated no washer/dryer.
> 
> First visit & Bingo ~ a brand new set is in the laundry room!
> 
> SCORE !!!


That's a sweet score!! Someone hooked you up with a nice closing gift! And usually, it's the other way around...You get there and the _________ that was supposed to be included is now missing, and/or they left you a truck full of trash.

Congratulations on your new home...May it bring you much happiness! 



DarkWeb said:


> Nice!
> 
> I know what's going on with this one.....the door latch does not seat in the sensor correctly. I can bend the bracket to get it to seat but I know if I do that the door might not seal properly....and the damn thing was like 4 days old and I had to re-tap the threads on the back feet right off the bat. So when they offered the exchange I said come and get it. Fingers crossed....


 It's amazing how cheaply made appliances are, especially dishwashers. I swapped one out for my buddy a while back as his door was leaking, and he had a really nice older stainless steel interior model...a really high quality one. He was broke and bought a cheap dishwasher...The thing only weighed about 10 pounds, I swear, and they hate it, and say it sux. 

I replaced all my kitchen appliances a few years ago with Maytag, after only 10 years with the Whirlpool stuff I originally bought. It's ok, but nothing like the old Maytag, since Whirlpool bought them out...I heard the Maytag washer & dryers are better though. Part of the problem with dishwashers is the government makes them be super efficient, so they don't work as well. But I do love my dishwasher...and I always add a squirt of bleach like my mom did, lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 30, 2020)

manfredo said:


> That's a sweet score!! Someone hooked you up with a nice closing gift! And usually, it's the other way around...You get there and the _________ that was supposed to be included is now missing, and/or they left you a truck full of trash.
> 
> Congratulations on your new home...May it bring you much happiness!
> 
> ...


I wondered if it warped when I used the steam setting. Trying to watch money till it starts flowing back in.......so it's not a super awesome one. But still was about $600....definitely cheaply made.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 30, 2020)

Yeah for $600 it should be decent...The one my buddy bought was like $250! I have one in a student rental that's going on 10 years old amazingly, and it was a close out deal at Lowes for $100 or something...which is why I put it in. Bought a few and they are all still going. That's probably why they discontinued them...They were too good, not selling enough parts lol.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 30, 2020)

I use this site to find part # and pictures for washers, dryers, stoves, snowblowers.
Really comprehensive parts list for appliances.
You can punch the # from there into amazon and find some deals also.
 https://www.partselect.com/


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 30, 2020)

DCcan said:


> I use this site to find part # and pictures for washers, dryers, stoves, snowblowers.
> Really comprehensive parts list for appliances.
> You can punch the # from there into amazon and find some deals also.
> https://www.partselect.com/


There's a bunch of sites I use that way. Also a good one. 




__





Genuine Replacement Parts | Fast Shipping | Huge Selection | eReplacement Parts


Fix your equipment today - We offer repair parts, appliance parts, tool parts, diagrams, and repair advice for all major brands to make your repairs easy.




www.ereplacementparts.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 30, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Yeah for $600 it should be decent...The one my buddy bought was like $250! I have one in a student rental that's going on 10 years old amazingly, and it was a close out deal at Lowes for $100 or something...which is why I put it in. Bought a few and they are all still going. That's probably why they discontinued them...They were too good, not selling enough parts lol.


Just got it in...this one the alignment looks right. Seats right in there. Gonna try the steam function later or tomorrow to see if that changes anything.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 30, 2020)

manfredo said:


> First snow of the season...
> View attachment 4729173


I missed the whole squall, WTF when I came home.
Threw the annual first snow ball at my dog, he dodged it and growled at me. 

Hunters will be out, doing Davey Crockett tracking and sniffing tomorrow morning.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 30, 2020)

Started late Sunday. Takes 4 hours of dry time before you can add a second coat also ran out, so that delayed me a day or so. 




SH420


----------



## raratt (Oct 30, 2020)

Finally refilled the hummingbird feeders. Won't take them long to find out they are back. Picked up super burritos from the taqueria in town. Beer shelf is filled, picked up the cheap 30 pack at DG. Looked in on the girls this morning, had to tie up a couple branches, they are putting on weight, harvest next Tues.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> Finally refilled the hummingbird feeders. Won't take them long to find out they are back. Picked up super burritos from the taqueria in town. Beer shelf is filled, picked up the cheap 30 pack at DG. Looked in on the girls this morning, had to tie up a couple branches, they are putting on weight, harvest next Tues.


There was this place in Mountain View that made carnitas burritos oh yes.


----------



## raratt (Oct 30, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> There was this place in Mountain View that made carnitas burritos oh yes.


These have steak in them.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> These have steak in them.


Steak is nice (Borat voice)


----------



## raratt (Oct 30, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Steak is nice (Borat voice)


I should try the carnitas, that is a meat option.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> I should try the carnitas, that is a meat option.


La Costeña if you ever are there


----------



## raratt (Oct 30, 2020)

My new slippers fit ok.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> My new slippers fit ok.


I can finally sleep knowing that. 

Jk/ Just jerkin yer chain bro.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> My new slippers fit ok.


On an entirely different subject.
Ever notice how different the jokes and humor is between Active & Civilians?
We were pretty brutal sometimes, but it was more like family biz.
You always knew where you stood.


----------



## raratt (Oct 30, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> On an entirely different subject.
> Ever notice how different the jokes and humor is between Active & Civilians?
> We were pretty brutal sometimes, but it was more like family biz.
> You always knew where you stood.


We started at the gutter and went down from there, all in good fun...mostly.


----------



## DCcan (Oct 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> We started at the gutter and went down from there, all in good fun...mostly.


The gutter is ok, it's common ground between the high road and the mud.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Oct 31, 2020)

Let a floating lantern go (Khom-Loy) for the 10,000 lantern release at my local Dhamma centre for Loi Kratong festival.





Very bright moon for the festival.


----------



## raratt (Oct 31, 2020)

I finally got to the point that the glass missing from my stereo cabinet that the dog knocked out a couple months ago needed to be installed. I had to buy some new plastic clip thingies to hold it in awhile ago. Someday I'll get back to work on the kitchen ceiling, waiting for my balance to get better with my new BP meds before ladder climbing.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 31, 2020)

Mutilated two gourds and set up the tent for harvest.


----------



## raratt (Oct 31, 2020)

FYI DON'T put plumbers grease on PVC splice fittings, glued the bastard this time, no more leak. Son noticed the drip line for the raspberries wasn't working, I have no idea for how long. The first T on it was plugged, fixed now. Giving them a good soaking, about time to prune them anyway.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 31, 2020)

raratt said:


> FYI DON'T put plumbers grease on PVC splice fittings, glued the bastard this time, no more leak. Son noticed the drip line for the raspberries wasn't working, I have no idea for how long. The first T on it was plugged, fixed now. Giving them a good soaking, about time to prune them anyway.


The jackass that had this house before did that to the kitchen sink........pissed me off! Everything under got soaked.......a whole sink full of water once I let it loose it went everywhere!


----------



## raratt (Oct 31, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> The jackass that had this house before did that to the kitchen sink........pissed me off! Everything under got soaked.......a whole sink full of water once I let it loose it went everywhere!


This is the 1/2 inch splice fittings with a little collar on them that holds the hose in place. The ones under my sink are all compression fittings.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 31, 2020)

raratt said:


> This is the 1/2 inch splice fittings with a little collar on them that holds the hose in place. The ones under my sink are all compression fittings.


Compression sux 
I like flare


----------



## raratt (Oct 31, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Compression sux
> I like flare


I don't mind it for drain lines with the teflon gasket thingies.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 31, 2020)

raratt said:


> I don't mind it for drain lines with the teflon gasket thingies.


oo all I remember is bare brass
Teflon has some excellent flow properties


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 31, 2020)

This is what was on there that blew out. Slips where on both sides of the p-trap....they slipped.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 31, 2020)

Just finished trimming the hydro plants. Started last night and worked late, then got on it again mid afternoon today and finished about 8pm. Now dismantling the thing for the cleaning. and I have black lime bubba clones anxious for some real food! 

And damned those burritos a few pages back look really good! I use to love hitting the food trucks in Tuscon back in the day, for huge $1 burritos. That was a long time ago! And the best flea markets, I still have a few treasures!!

Fooooood!!!!


----------



## raratt (Oct 31, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> This is what was on there that blew out. Slips where on both sides of the p-trap....they slipped.


Strange, it isn't like it is pressurized, I've never had a problem with them. Must not have been tightened well.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 31, 2020)

raratt said:


> Strange, it isn't like it is pressurized, I've never had a problem with them. Must not have been tightened well.


Full sink of hot water. I was soaking beer bottles to take the labels off of for homebrew. Weight of the water above. When I opened the drain it blew the p-trap off. Threads and all slips where greasy. Yeah maybe greasy from food but looked like more than that.......almost like someone used vaseline. It was right after I bought the place.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 31, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Full sink of hot water. I was soaking beer bottles to take the labels off of for homebrew. When I opened the drain it blew the p-trap off. Threads and all slips where greasy. Yeah maybe greasy from food but looked like more than that.......almost like someone used vaseline. It was right after I bought the place.


It’ll hold long enough for the getaway


----------



## lokie (Oct 31, 2020)

Road Trip.

Started out to see the back farm roads in the Appalachian Mountains. Some I have not seen in years and a few that were new as well.









Appalachian Mountains - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Some scenes from along the way.




A small brook across from the hatchery.






God, Guns and the American Way.


Lunch at Moco's in Union W.VA. Full service indoor dining. Tables all seated. No special distancing or
seating arrangements. No PPE worn by patrons or staff.

Good service, good food. ****
The waitress was cheerful and smiling as she single handedly served the whole room. Best guess near to 20 seats.



Greenbrier Resort in Greenbrier W.VA.













The Greenbrier - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Primary parking lot was full. The overflow parking had shuttle service.


Last hay cutting this year.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 31, 2020)

I use to go to Williamsburg every spring and always loved driving through West Virginia...it is really beautiful country, huge rambling horse farms, and friendly people.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 31, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> It’ll hold long enough for the getaway


Well it's a longer story than that.......for one year before I got here it was rented.....it could have been one of them.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 31, 2020)

lokie said:


> Road Trip.
> 
> Started out to see the back farm roads in the Appalachian Mountains. Some I have not seen in years and a few that were new as well.
> View attachment 4730576
> ...


Pretty country (edit: as in Attractive)


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 31, 2020)

Trying to go to bed...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 31, 2020)

lokie said:


> Lunch at Moco's in Union W.VA. Full service indoor dining. Tables all seated. No special distancing or
> seating arrangements. No PPE worn by patrons or staff.
> 
> Good service, good food. ****
> The waitress was cheerful and smiling as she single handedly served the whole room. Best guess near to 20 seats.



You had lunch at a restaurant with no social distancing, and no one, not even the waitress, was wearing a mask???


----------



## doublejj (Nov 1, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> You had lunch at a restaurant with no social distancing, and no one, not even the waitress, was wearing a mask???


----------



## DCcan (Nov 1, 2020)

I always play _Funnel of Love_ when I cross the Into West Va, drives the wife crazy.
She has family there, like second cousins of marrying age.
Just seems like good mood music for W Va, driving down into those valleys.


----------



## lokie (Nov 1, 2020)

DCcan said:


> I always play _Funnel of Love_ when I cross the Into West Va, drives the wife crazy.
> She has family there, like second cousins of marrying age.
> Just seems like good mood music for W Va, driving down into those valleys.


My Dad was born and raised in the Mtns of W.VA.

He tells the story of why he moved out.
When the time came to choose a mate the pool was shallow.
"That girl is pretty." "she is your cousin." 
"That girl is pretty." "she is your cousin." 
"That girl is pretty." "she is your cousin." 

My Dad is not a "Hell Fire and Damnation" Baptist but he was raised understanding that family should not be part of the mating game.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 1, 2020)

I’ve been working on a shitty GUI for the doser. 


python/tkinter


----------



## DCcan (Nov 1, 2020)

lokie said:


> My Dad was born and raised in the Mtns of W.VA.
> 
> He tells the story of why he moved out.
> When the time came to choose a mate the pool was shallow.
> ...


I went there for a family picnic with her familyback when she was 19, blonde and not married.
The way it was explained to me was:

It was just not right that she should marry without at least meeting her six single second cousins between 16-26 yrs.
Maybe I ought to go fishing for a while, come back when the courting was done later.
Her'a a pole, that's a good spot down there.


----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2020)

dstroy said:


> I’ve been working on a shitty GUI for the doser.
> View attachment 4730807
> 
> python/tkinter
> View attachment 4730808


What happens if the power goes out?


----------



## manfredo (Nov 1, 2020)

Sunday wake & bake! 

I managed to get all the pieces of my nutriculture cleaned and disinfected last night by about midnight, so hopefully I can get it set back up with the new clones today. I'm liking hydro growing more & more, and I very possibly see my dirt farming days coming to an end. I thought "organic" was the way to go but not so much any more. Plus I seem to have more issues in soil, oddly enough. 

Clocks went back an hour  Official start of the looooong dark cold winter. Perfect if you are a vampire. Sometimes I just go sit in my grow room in the winter because it's as close as I can get to nice weather. I was thinking I should throw a few flowers in there too...Maybe just a pot of marigolds, or a tomato plant! Yeah...I'm baked


----------



## DCcan (Nov 1, 2020)

I'm still working on breakfast, was in trim camp all day yesterday.
Got one more bucket of outdoor buds to trim and jar, and 3 indoor plants to cut.
Smoking some bubba, and popping chocolate espresso beans.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 1, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Sunday wake & bake!
> 
> I managed to get all the pieces of my nutriculture cleaned and disinfected last night by about midnight, so hopefully I can get it set back up with the new clones today. I'm liking hydro growing more & more, and I very possibly see my dirt farming days coming to an end. I thought "organic" was the way to go but not so much any more. Plus I seem to have more issues in soil, oddly enough.
> 
> Clocks went back an hour  Official start of the looooong dark cold winter. Perfect if you are a vampire. Sometimes I just go sit in my grow room in the winter because it's as close as I can get to nice weather. I was thinking I should throw a few flowers in there too...Maybe just a pot of marigolds, or a tomato plant! Yeah...I'm baked


Hydro is the way to go for indoor growing, so simple and clean, and I'm betting your yield noticeably increases. I hear you about sitting in the grow room in the winter. I sometimes pull in a folding chair with some headphones and just sit under the HPS with the girls for a while. It is a nice sun substitute in the dead of winter...


----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Hydro is the way to go for indoor growing


It seems to be more of a hassle to me. I just dump a scoop of nutes and some acid to get the pH right into a 5 gallon bucket and I'm done.


----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> This is what was on there that blew out. Slips where on both sides of the p-trap....they slipped.


This kind of irrigation splice is what I used.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 1, 2020)

Harvested and hung my lady.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 1, 2020)

This party is over. 

Re-veg, clones & seeds now.

The clone machine is a new experience and it’s not going well. Some died while others are in a state if limbo w/zero root growth.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 1, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Hydro is the way to go for indoor growing, so simple and clean, and I'm betting your yield noticeably increases. I hear you about sitting in the grow room in the winter. I sometimes pull in a folding chair with some headphones and just sit under the HPS with the girls for a while. It is a nice sun substitute in the dead of winter...


I put a bright full spectrum grow light for my lime tree in my kitchen window. The light it making me feel better already. By end of December I'd usually be spending more and more time in my grow. I'm glad we have RIU

This is going to be a very tough time, from now until 12/21 when our days will reach their shortest, Covid and Flu ravaging the country and we are denied social interaction on risk of death.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 1, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> This party is over.
> View attachment 4730993
> Re-veg, clones & seeds now.
> 
> The clone machine is a new experience and it’s not going well. Some died while others are in a state if limbo w/zero root growth.


Along with pool shock I use DynaGro KLN


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 1, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> This party is over.
> View attachment 4730993
> Re-veg, clones & seeds now.
> 
> The clone machine is a new experience and it’s not going well. Some died while others are in a state if limbo w/zero root growth.



Nice cloner. What has your water temp been in the cloner? The temp factor is 90+% of your success while aero cloning...


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 1, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I put a bright full spectrum grow light for my lime tree in my kitchen window. The light it making me feel better already. By end of December I'd usually be spending more and more time in my grow. I'm glad we have RIU
> 
> *This is going to be a very tough time, from now until 12/21 when our days will reach their shortest, Covid and Flu ravaging the country and we are denied social interaction on risk of death.*



My son came over for the first time in weeks. I insisted that we both wear masks and sit across the room from each other with a deluxe HEPA filter on high between us, and my ozone machine on low. He did not like this set up, fuck you, too bad. It's either this, or no visit. He knows I've had it twice, and I can't afford to get it again. We'll get used to it, it is much better than no visits...


----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> My son came over for the first time in weeks. I insisted that we both wear masks and sit across the room from each other with a deluxe HEPA filter on high between us, and my ozone machine on low. He did not like this set up, fuck you, too bad. It's either this, or no visit. He knows I've had it twice, and I can't afford to get it again. We'll get used to it, it is much better than no visits...


Grandkids came here to go out trick or treating last night. I got a couple pics but no hugs. They did a bee line to the bathroom when they came back but it was a dash and go. Blew some kisses and waved goodbye.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 1, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Nice cloner. What has your water temp been in the cloner? The temp factor is 90+% of your success while aero cloning...


How important is the DipNGrow? I have played with saving it and using it a week or 2 after I mixed it, and it still worked...Like if a top gets broken off, instead of throwing it out, dip it and clone it. 

My res is filling right now...vape break. I'll get a few pics.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 1, 2020)

The tent in which a keep my moms has a 250w hps. I've been using Eye Hortilux bulbs in it for the last decade, but it has been impossible to find 250w bulbs from either that brand or my preferred brand, Digilux. I ordered the Hortilux 250w bulbs from Amazon twice (at like $90 a pop!), just to have the seller cancel the order because they could not find any stock. So, I gave up and ordered several regular, non grow bulbs from 1000bulbs.com for $10 a piece including tax and shipping. The moms have been loving it. I think regular spectrum bulbs don't make that much difference with vegging plants, as I know they do for flowering plants. I'm set for mom bulbs for the next decade or so...


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 1, 2020)

manfredo said:


> How important is the DipNGrow? I have played with saving it and using it a week or 2 after I mixed it, and it still worked...Like if a top gets broken off, instead of throwing it out, dip it and clone it.
> 
> My res is filling right now...vape break. I'll get a few pics.


The Dip-n-grow brings in a much thicker root mass with faster rooting. You will still get roots without it, but the root mass will be significantly thinner and take longer ime. Looking forward to pics...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 1, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Hydro is the way to go for indoor growing, so simple and clean, and I'm betting your yield noticeably increases. I hear you about sitting in the grow room in the winter. I sometimes pull in a folding chair with some headphones and just sit under the HPS with the girls for a while. It is a nice sun substitute in the dead of winter...


Hydro does have advantages for sure. What type do you like?

Technically, coco is hydro because the medium is inert. I've never ran DWC but I've got the gear to run a couple of buckets and all the measuring tools to make sure everything is kosher. (Not that I always use them )


tyler.durden said:


> Nice cloner. What has your water temp been in the cloner? The temp factor is 90+% of your success while aero cloning...


I'll go check... 
@tyler.durden - cloner temp Is 68F (had to wait for it to settle)


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 1, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hydro does have advantages for sure. What type do you like?
> 
> Technically, coco is hydro because the medium is inert. I've never ran DWC but I've got the gear to run a couple of buckets and all the measuring tools to make sure everything is kosher. (Not that I always use them )


I love F&D because it is so low maintanence and simple. If power ever goes out, no real problem. I started growing with DWC, and you have to watch it like a hawk. While the yields were about 10-15% more in DWC, so much can go wrong so quickly, and I needed security over the small yield gains as I started to grow for a living. I do a mix of 25% perlite and 75% vermiculite over a thin layer of rockwool cubes to keep the rocks from falling out. Best mix I've found so far with the best yields...


----------



## doublejj (Nov 1, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> The Dip-n-grow brings in a much thicker root mass with faster rooting. You will still get roots without it, but the root mass will be significantly thinner and take longer ime. Looking forward to pics...


I'm having good results using Clonex and Pool shock.....


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 1, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I'm have good results using Clonex and Pool shock.....
> View attachment 4731085


Awesome, glad it is working for you. My results with clonex were okay, the Dip-n-Grow has been better for me. _You_ could probably use anything with great results, you've got like a magical +5 green thumb


----------



## doublejj (Nov 1, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Awesome, glad it is working for you. My results with clonex were okay, the Dip-n-Grow has been better for me. _You_ could probably use anything with great results, you've got like a magical +5 green thumb


Thanks....It's just what I had on hand from when I cloned in rockwool. I had a full gallon so I thought i would give it a try. I would have bought Dip-n-Grow on you're advice, but I already had this, and it seems to be working. I should try Dip-n-grow....


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 1, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> The tent in which a keep my moms has a 250w hps. I've been using Eye Hortilux bulbs in it for the last decade, but it has been impossible to find 250w bulbs from either that brand or my preferred brand, Digilux. I ordered the Hortilux 250w bulbs from Amazon twice (at like $90 a pop!), just to have the seller cancel the order because they could not find any stock. So, I gave up and ordered several regular, non grow bulbs from 1000bulbs.com for $10 a piece including tax and shipping. The moms have been loving it. I think regular spectrum bulbs don't make that much difference with vegging plants, as I know they do for flowering plants. I'm set for mom bulbs for the next decade or so...


I've been using 1000w Ushio bulbs in my flower room and haven't noticed any change.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 1, 2020)

Houston, we have root! 

(singular)


----------



## manfredo (Nov 1, 2020)

Black lime bubba clones . . Then here is the nutriculture going back together. clones in their new home. Only eight will stay in here a few are just getting fattened up for soiland this is the stuff, lemon skunk, that just came out of the nutriculture yesterday


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 1, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Houston, we have root!
> View attachment 4731174
> (singular)


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 1, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Houston, we have root!
> View attachment 4731174
> (singular)


68f is a great cloner temp, not sure what's going wrong. How did you take your cuttings, were they in veg? How long have they been in the cloner? More details may help the diagnosis...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 1, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> 68f is a great cloner temp, not sure what's going wrong. How did you take your cuttings, were they in veg? How long have they been in the cloner? More details may help the diagnosis...


I took the cuttings in late flower. 

Well actually I took another round of cuttings earlier but that didn't go well and they are deceased. (Different method, and it was my fault.) 

They've been in the cloner a couple of weeks. I add more pool shock solution every couple of days and changed the res once after one week.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 1, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I took the cuttings in late flower.
> 
> Well actually I took another round of cuttings earlier but that didn't go well and they are deceased. (Different method, and it was my fault.)
> 
> They've been in the cloner a couple of weeks. I add more pool shock solution every couple of days and changed the res once after one week.


Yeah, late flower. Good luck with that  May as well keep 'em in there, you never know. Aero cloning is awesome, but it isn't magic...


----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2020)

Pulled a couple zucchini plants that were dying from aphids and pulled some weeds. Beer shelf filled and an Ahi steak out for dinner. My football team sucked today. I'm used to it...lol. Suds in awhile.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> Pulled a couple zucchini plants that were dying from aphids and pulled some weeds. Beer shelf filled and an Ahi steak out for dinner. My football team sucked today. I'm used to it...lol. Suds in awhile.


It’s an hour later than you think


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 1, 2020)

Joys of home ownership.


----------



## bodhipop (Nov 1, 2020)

Can't lie, this thread is strangely comforting. 
Today we finally found out the problem to the old Toyota sitting in the garage for months. I'm sure it would of cost me $500 at the shop, just have to replace the fuse/relay box for $60 and a half hour of time. Don't ever let your confident buddy jump start your car. Not one apology for all this reverse polarity damage. 

If you could go back in time to your younger 20s, what advice would you give to yourself?


----------



## bodhipop (Nov 1, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> 3:45 am start, finish 11:45 am. Lunch walk with the wife. Vaporizer bowl of some tasty Jack H. Scarfed sandwich my wonderful wife made me! Watered the LED lady which I'm planning on cutting down Halloween night. Now what? View attachment 4726812


Where's the Jack Herer at these days? 
Smoked a lot of the J1 strain that was going around years back. I miss it.


----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> If you could go back in time to your younger 20s, what advice would you give to yourself?


Don't "date" that redhead...


----------



## lokie (Nov 1, 2020)

Welcome to TnT!



bodhipop said:


> If you could go back in time to your younger 20s, what advice would you give to yourself?


Don't take acid before the Christmas party December 1980.


----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4731313
> 
> Welcome to TnT!
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, don't eat mushrooms before the Volunteer Fire Department meeting.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 1, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> Can't lie, this thread is strangely comforting.
> Today we finally found out the problem to the old Toyota sitting in the garage for months. I'm sure it would of cost me $500 at the shop, just have to replace the fuse/relay box for $60 and a half hour of time. Don't ever let your confident buddy jump start your car. Not one apology for all this reverse polarity damage.
> 
> If you could go back in time to your younger 20s, what advice would you give to yourself?


Buy (ticker symbol)


----------



## DCcan (Nov 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> Don't "date" that redhead...





lokie said:


> Don't take acid before the Christmas party December 1980.


Dammit, I was gonna say that...


cannabineer said:


> Buy (ticker symbol)


and that....now I'm stuck with don't play video games all day.


----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2020)

DCcan said:


> don't play video games all day.


Those weren't invented yet... had to go to an arcade and play them.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> Those weren't invented yet... had to go to an arcade and play them.


Many quarters


----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Many quarters


Space invaders, and Pong.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> Space invaders, and Pong.


Galaxian


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 1, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Galaxian


Oh and a weird one (1979) called Gorf 

I made spaaace aaadmiral a few times


----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2020)

Don't eat a sugar cube and go to an arcade at the put put golf course, but that was in my teens... I did make it home though. Lemon tree leaves melt, I saw it...


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> Don't eat a sugar cube and go to an arcade at the put put golf course, but that was in my teens... I did make it home though. Lemon tree leaves melt, I saw it...


I once went walking to a McD’s while on a shroom type dose.

Do not want repeat. I tripped hard in there with the unmistakable taste is cheeseburger in my mouth. Clown is fear.


----------



## lokie (Nov 1, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Many quarters


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 1, 2020)

Should I...hmmm?


----------



## bodhipop (Nov 1, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Should I...hmmm?


You are a genius. 
Space tomatoes...


----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I once went walking to a McD’s while on a shroom type dose.
> 
> Do not want repeat. I tripped hard in there with the unmistakable taste is cheeseburger in my mouth. Clown is fear.


I saw someone talking to the rent a cop at the arcade and I swear they were telling him I was tripping and that he should call the cops. I ended up running through a plowed field and hiding in the lemon orchard from the imaginary cops. I "heard" them drive up and say they'd never find me so they went to find donuts. Hitch hiked home, the headliner in the car was a giant speaker in my mind at the time. I told the driver it was cool.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 1, 2020)

Arcade games were awesome around here. Spent maybe of time with galaxia, star wars, and that adventure game had to do with a knight saving a princess or something.......lost a lot of freaking money too...killer times..


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> I saw someone talking to the rent a cop at the arcade and I swear they were telling him I was tripping and that he should call the cops. I ended up running through a plowed field and hiding in the lemon orchard from the imaginary cops. I "heard" them drive up and say they'd never find me so they went to find donuts. Hitch hiked home, the headliner in the car was a giant speaker in my mind at the time. I told the driver it was cool.


That is ... quality


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 1, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> You are a genius.
> Space tomatoes...


Nice to meet you too...should I get your parting gift ready now...or wait..asking for a friend.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 1, 2020)

lokie said:


>





raratt said:


> I saw someone talking to the rent a cop at the arcade and I swear they were telling him I was tripping and that he should call the cops. I ended up running through a plowed field and hiding in the lemon orchard from the imaginary cops. I "heard" them drive up and say they'd never find me so they went to find donuts. Hitch hiked home, the headliner in the car was a giant speaker in my mind at the time. I told the driver it was cool.





cannabineer said:


> I once went walking to a McD’s while on a shroom type dose.
> Do not want repeat. I tripped hard in there with the unmistakable taste is cheeseburger in my mouth. Clown is fear.


Looks like flashbacks are hitting hard today, lol.
Don't you hate it when no one else was tripping ?


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 1, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I'm having good results using Clonex and Pool shock.....
> View attachment 4731085


I’m not much into their cloning solution, i used Olivias for years and years though with cubes. Did I ever show you guys what I can do with clonex gel? Straight up root a popsicle stick with the stuff. Got pics on here to prove it.
I was all about cloners pre-fire(just water and pool shock) but went back to the old tray with dome and it’s all good. I took 100 cuts this morning.
Anybody that needs proof i rooted a popsicle stick just lemme know, i’ll find the pic and prove it to you.
Pretty fucked up you don’t believe me though. J/S


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 1, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Looks like flashbacks are hitting hard today, lol.
> Don't you hate it when no one else was tripping ?


I tripped very little.
That vignette sort of stayed with me.

It was supposed to be a 90-minute compound As per the mf’n inventor. Thirteen hours paying full fare. Not convinced the psychedelics and I are such a good match.


----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That is ... quality


Only time I had some that was that good. I was tripping for about 12 hrs. Glad I experienced it actually.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> Only time I had some that was that good. I was tripping for about 12 hrs. Glad I experienced it actually.


Yeah mine was a more hardtail ride


----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2020)

Shrooms are much nicer, physically also. I was wrung out after that trip.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> Shrooms are much nicer, physically also. I was wrung out after that trip.


I’ve never done proper shrooms. I did close congeners that I whipped up. This is back when the Japanese sold 4-indolol in a catalog.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 1, 2020)

Mushrooms are mellow, just got to get used to eating them, keep moving and stay hydrated.


----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Mushrooms are mellow, just got to get used to eating them, keep moving and stay hydrated.


My face and ribs hurt from laughing and smiling...lol.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> What happens if the power goes out?


primary failover is a generator, secondary is battery backup, enough to feed the plants for a couple of weeks, keep the pressure charged where it needs to be. no lights if the generator doesn't work tho, the backup is only 14Ah, still pretty good for 2 5w solenoids for 3 secs every 3 min and a 200nA sleeping mcu. Total current draw with line interruption is about 300nA baseline from the battery from switching ps losses.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 1, 2020)

dstroy said:


> primary failover is a generator, secondary is battery backup, enough to feed the plants for a couple of weeks, keep the pressure charged where it needs to be. no lights if the generator doesn't work tho, the backup is only 14Ah, still pretty good for 2 5w solenoids for 3 secs every 3 min and a 200nA sleeping mcu. Total current draw with line interruption is about 300nA baseline from the battery from switching ps losses.


spine-thrilling mellifluous buttery geektalk


----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> spine-thrilling mellifluous buttery geektalk


I understood that...


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> I understood that...


cat hiss noises


----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> cat hiss noises


----------



## ChingOwn (Nov 1, 2020)

Wrote a paper on Mastery, Practice, and feed back.(not cause I wanted to) filled in a transition between a tile floor and a wood floor room. Mowed the lawn, and downed six lagunitas lil sumpin ales while watching the bears get they asses beat. my belly is large and my penis is soft. Beware or the Russians will ransome your ware.Jack Black has the best vocals since Ronnie James Dio, and you can't fake big dick energy
.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 1, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I love F&D because it is so low maintanence and simple. If power ever goes out, no real problem. I started growing with DWC, and you have to watch it like a hawk. While the yields were about 10-15% more in DWC, so much can go wrong so quickly, and I needed security over the small yield gains as I started to grow for a living. I do a mix of 25% perlite and 75% vermiculite over a thin layer of rockwool cubes to keep the rocks from falling out. Best mix I've found so far with the best yields...


F&D is really interesting...I've never seen a setup in person, but I have been researching it and it does seem like the way to go. I'll be researching it more. So how big of pots do you use? 

The one thing I like about my little aero setup is how fast they grow in veg...Some strains are amazing, but everything veg's at least twice as fast as compared to soil. Usually 3 weeks of veg time is all that's needed.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 1, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Joys of home ownership.


Actually a good thing. New panel going in this week!


----------



## sarahJane211 (Nov 1, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> If you could go back in time to your younger 20s, what advice would you give to yourself?


1) Don't marry/cohabit/impregnate in the west (unless you're long term unemployed on welfare), the sex is infrequent, the divorce will cost half your assets, and the child maintenance goes on forever.

2) Follow Woody Allan's example, if you must have sex with a woman, never in your own home.

3) If you absolutely have to cohabit, rent don't buy.
The divorce judge can't award your wife the landlord's house.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 2, 2020)

manfredo said:


> F&D is really interesting...I've never seen a setup in person, but I have been researching it and it does seem like the way to go. I'll be researching it more. So how big of pots do you use?
> 
> The one thing I like about my little aero setup is how fast they grow in veg...Some strains are amazing, but everything veg's at least twice as fast as compared to soil. Usually 3 weeks of veg time is all that's needed.


I use 6 inch square pots. The world's best F&D thread is in RIU's hydro subforum by Al B. Fuct. That is where I learned most of my shit, the guy was amazing with really innovative ideas. My set up is really just a smaller version of his, I highly recommend...






Get a Harvest Every 2 Weeks


This style of op is known as 'Sea of Green' or SoG. You can build this op in any scale you like, from a single mother and just one plant put in to the flowering area every two weeks up to as big as your needs require. The idea is to grow only the top cola of a naturally growing plant with...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2020)

Snow already.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 2, 2020)

We've got frost on the grass this morning but are due to hit 60 deg F this afternoon.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 2, 2020)

Snow again.


----------



## raratt (Nov 2, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We've got frost on the grass this morning but are due to hit 60 deg F this afternoon.


We were down to 41, add 41 degrees for the high today.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> We were down to 41, add 41 degrees for the high today.


That will bring out nice colors if folks still have any plants outdoors.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 2, 2020)

Yesterday I stacked a cord of wood. Cut and split about another 1/2 cord......then the splitter broke down. I think the detent in the valve is hanging up. So I went to my shop and straightend up moved all the winter stuff to the front and put summer stuff in the back....made some room now I can drag in the splitter to figure it out. Don't know much about hydraulics wish me luck. Might be hitting you up @GreatwhiteNorth


----------



## Caliverner (Nov 2, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> That will bring out nice colors if folks still have any plants outdoors.


Hell yah it does


----------



## Caliverner (Nov 2, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yesterday I stacked a cord of wood. Cut and split about another 1/2 cord......then the splitter broke down. I think the detent in the valve is hanging up. So I went to my shop and straightend up moved all the winter stuff to the front and put summer stuff in the back....made some room now I can drag in the splitter to figure it out. Don't know much about hydraulics wish me luck. Might be hitting you up @GreatwhiteNorth


Those splitters are pretty simple man you were kicking ass to stack a cord then cut and split another half what chain saw you running I just got a 391 it's a beast


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 2, 2020)

Caliverner said:


> Those splitters are pretty simple man you were kicking ass to stack a cord then cut and split another half what chain saw you running I just got a 391 it's a beast


Just a old stihl 025 "18


----------



## Caliverner (Nov 2, 2020)

All stihls bad ass though


----------



## raratt (Nov 2, 2020)

I found the second set of keys for both garages and grow room, they were in the pocket of my flannel shirt I wore the other morning.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 2, 2020)

I spend half my time looking for stuff. 

Snow on the ground and the wind is howling...currently 33F and a high of 35F for the day. 

A good day to organize my office and pay some bills! A nap is scheduled!! Someone robbed me of an hour of sleep


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> spine-thrilling mellifluous buttery geektalk


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 2, 2020)

Opened up, cleaned up, lubed up and put back together. Works better than it has in a while. Still gonna get a new valve so when it happens again I'll just replace. Since the heat is on in the shop I'll get to something in there. Supposed to be in the 60° again soon......but it's 60° in the shop now


----------



## raratt (Nov 2, 2020)

Looked out this morning and water is running down the street. One of the sprinkler risers broke for whatever reason. Don't have to dig out the hole any because the dirt was hydraulically removed. $1.40 for the new part. Guess I'll pick up another sprinkler for one in the back yard that is worn out while I'm there.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 2, 2020)

i fired up the ol 20 ton press and squished some fresh rosin from this years crop.....I love rosin


----------



## doublejj (Nov 2, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m not much into their cloning solution, i used Olivias for years and years though with cubes. Did I ever show you guys what I can do with clonex gel? Straight up root a popsicle stick with the stuff. Got pics on here to prove it.
> I was all about cloners pre-fire(just water and pool shock) but went back to the old tray with dome and it’s all good. I took 100 cuts this morning.
> Anybody that needs proof i rooted a popsicle stick just lemme know, i’ll find the pic and prove it to you.
> Pretty fucked up you don’t believe me though. J/S


Pool shock & clonex...


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 2, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Pool shock & clonex...
> 
> View attachment 4732128
> 
> View attachment 4732127


Clonex gel


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 2, 2020)

doublejj said:


> i fired up the ol 20 ton press and squished some fresh rosin from this years crop.....I love rosin
> View attachment 4732122
> 
> View attachment 4732121


Dude’s cant get enough of my nugrun cake rosin, from untrimmed smalls of course.
Now I gotta figure out what to do with this big ass freezer full of indoor trim lol.
Prob bubble it up to make some space.
If I was gonna get back into distillate I’d get another extraction contraption and run it all through there.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 2, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Dude’s cant get enough of my nugrun cake rosin, from untrimmed smalls of course.
> Now I gotta figure out what to do with this big ass freezer full of i door trim lol.
> Prob bubble it up to make some space.
> If I was gonna get back into distillate I’d get another extraction contraption and run it all through there.


I know somebody that makes Diamonds&Sauce (live resin). We are gonna run a greenhouse of Wedding Cake thru and make a sh*tload of it. Diamonds are THCA & It's like getting high for the first time again.......I will get you some


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 2, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I know somebody that makes Diamonds&Sauce (live resin). We are gonna run a greenhouse of Wedding Cake thru and make a sh*tload of it. Diamonds are THCA & It's like getting high for the first time again.......I will get you some
> View attachment 4732147


My neighbors down the street from me in P-town made that stuff. 
I don’t know where the hell i’d get rid of it if i got into making it is the problem lol.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 2, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> My neighbors down the street from me in P-town made that stuff.
> I don’t know where the hell i’d get rid of it if i got into making it is the problem lol.


well if you check around the dispensaries they are always 'out of stock', if that's any indicator..


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 2, 2020)

doublejj said:


> well if you check around the dispensaries they are always 'out of stock', if that's any indicator..


If we could just vend to the clubs still.

The good old days.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Pool shock & clonex...
> 
> View attachment 4732128
> 
> View attachment 4732127



KLN and pool shock, I prefer KLN because it is in the reservoir.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4732161
> KLN and pool shock, I prefer KLN because it is in the reservoir.


I have some KLN and i have been thinking of adding some. How much do you add per gal?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 2, 2020)

tap water


----------



## doublejj (Nov 2, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> If we could just vend to the clubs still.
> 
> The good old days.


The Diamonds & Sauce will be all for personal. The crew and I only do dabs and were gonna trim only the very best top buds from one entire greenhouse of Wedding Cake, and run the rest thru. I ain't getting any younger and the farm is paid off, so what the hell...


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I have some KLN and i have been thinking of adding some. How much do you add per gal?


A little more than it suggests on the bottle.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> A little more than it suggests on the bottle.


Yeah the bottle is not clear....I may throw a dollop in next time. thanks


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Yeah the bottle is not clear....I may throw a dollop in next time. thanks


I use 5-15 cc's depending on how warm it is. The warmer it is the more I use.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I use 5-15 cc's depending on how warm it is. The warmer it is the more I use.


I'm gonna do that next time. I used to get good results with KLN in rockwool cubes.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 2, 2020)

Moms are doing well under their new street lamp HPS, about 4 more days before I take the next round of cuttings -




Raised view -




10 days before the next tray comes down. Ten GLORIOUS days of not trimming -




Raised view of grow room -




Hard to believe I fit all this into a 6.5 x 8ft room in the back of my apartment...


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 2, 2020)

Over the past two days I've been putting up a new veg tent in area with barely enough room to change my mind. 
I had to put up the tent then move everything out of a D90 clone tent and get the clone tent out so I could put the 1x1mtr in its place, it was like tetris having to move stuff around in/out of the tent/D90 to get space to move.

I've also hung my KB led and repotted 9 re vegging clones and a seedling I didn't flower last time, my present crop is around 70 days so the clones will work out nicely. 


It's needing a few tweaks but but operational... Only I feckin hate it I,ve no room to move and I can't move the other tent atm, to adjust the temperature or fan speed settings I need to cut through the tent lol its a bloody pain. 

My intensions now are to try and keep a perpetual veg from my D90 clone tent + Led or T5s all I need is 2 bonsai mothers and 4 clones each crop vegged for a 2/3 weeks, imo that's well doable.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 2, 2020)

Cleaned out the garage, vacuumed the car and met with yet another contractor in hopes of finding a fair bid for windows.


----------



## lokie (Nov 2, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Cleaned out the garage, vacuumed the car and met with yet another contractor in hopes of finding a fair bid for windows.


What is "fair" ?

How many windows? Doors too?

What helps make the decision?
Professional, organized and some reputation?
or
Craig's list's first available willing to work candidate?
or
A friends good ole boy network whenever they can get to it?


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 2, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Moms are doing well under their new street lamp HPS, about 4 more days before I take the next round of cuttings -
> 
> View attachment 4732279
> 
> ...


Holy shit dude, that's awesome 

Props


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 3, 2020)

Making this recipe for taco Tuesday





Recipe from here : https://cafedelites.com/pork-carnitas-mexican-slow-cooked-pulled-pork/

I made sure to zest the oranges and limes so I can make the margarita salt recipe I showed you the other day. Can't wait till dinner


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 3, 2020)

I'm sitting in the porch, staring at my buds and I'm trying to get myself emotionally together enough to help mom today.

She's got oedema in her right hand and foot now and I think this is the start of the end.

We tried talking about it but both ended up crying so we decided to try to pretend it isn't the end.

I'm really sad and watching my mom slowly die in front of me is terrifying.

I'm both glad and sad I quit hard drugs. If I was still a hard drugs user, I wouldn't care about anything and mom would probably be dead already. Instead, I'm fighting the urge to grab some jib from town and I'm living this fucked up life and feeling every painful second.

Sorry about the brain diarrhea.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 3, 2020)

I masked & gloved up, and went to stand in line to VOTE!


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 3, 2020)

This week's weather is a gift in Chicago! High 60s and sunny, with each day forecasted to be warmer than the last through the weekend. I'm getting out as much as possible, My bikes are ready and just got my scooters repaired. Last warm, sunny run before winter. LET'S GOOOOOO!


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 3, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Making this recipe for taco Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice, thanks for sharing....and it just so happens I have some in my freezer. also got a pork roast to, which momma budman has been trying to talk me into doing...


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 3, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> nice, thanks for sharing....and it just so happens I have some in my freezer. also got a pork roast to, which momma budman has been trying to talk me into doing...


Wow the house smells awesome! I've got a good feeling about this one


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 3, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Wow the house smells awesome! I've got a good feeling about this one


sweet...fax me some when your done......or is this a munchies thing as well...inquiringing mind you know


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 3, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> sweet...fax me some when your done......or is this a munchies thing as well...inquiringing mind you know


Even the salt I made smells awesome! The orange in it is going to be great. 

Speaking of munchies....I need to go check on the fire


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 3, 2020)

i voted.

also farted.


not gonna lie, farting felt better than voting did.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 3, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Cleaned out the garage, vacuumed the car and met with yet another contractor in hopes of finding a fair bid for windows.


Back a decade ago I had Window World replace several buildings worth of windows, one building at a time...back when they had the "any window for $199 with lifetime warranty". The local owner operator had a great talented crew, and they would also wrap the exterior trim in aluminum for another $50 each. But then their $199 windows became lower quality. I had my own home done by them with a better grade of window for around $300 each.

They also now have high end windows, and I have friends that have had specialty windows replaced by them...and they are great about warranty stuff. They might be worth a call. I noticed they don't advertise the $199 deal any more, but I'm sure they have loads of options.

A great "trick" if you have any big picture windows...Instead of buying a traditional picture window for several thousand dollars, you can have them attach 2-3-4 double hung windows side by side, to fill the opening, for a fraction of the cost, and it still looks good, and typically you wind up with better ventilation. I've done this a few times, including my own home currently.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 3, 2020)

I stopped to pick up rent from a few students...I have some new ones from Nigeria...They had not figured out how to turn the heat on yet...It was below 50F degrees in their apartment, and we have had several nights down to 30F or below....Brrrrr I showed him how to operate the thermostat, and a big smile came across his face when heat started coming out the registers....lol I had showed his room mate last month but there's a bit of a language barrier I guess. Great people though... friendly, clean, polite, here working on their masters degrees.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 3, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Back a decade ago I had Window World replace several buildings worth of windows, one building at a time...back when they had the "any window for $199 with lifetime warranty". The local owner operator had a great talented crew, and they would also wrap the exterior trim in aluminum for another $50 each. But then their $199 windows became lower quality. I had my own home done by them with a better grade of window for around $300 each.
> 
> They also now have high end windows, and I have friends that have had specialty windows replaced by them...and they are great about warranty stuff. They might be worth a call. I noticed they don't advertise the $199 deal any more, but I'm sure they have loads of options.
> 
> A great "trick" if you have any big picture windows...Instead of buying a traditional picture window for several thousand dollars, you can have them attach 2-3-4 double hung windows side by side, to fill the opening, for a fraction of the cost, and it still looks good, and typically you wind up with better ventilation. I've done this a few times, including my own home currently.


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I'm sitting in the porch, staring at my buds and I'm trying to get myself emotionally together enough to help mom today.
> 
> She's got oedema in her right hand and foot now and I think this is the start of the end.
> 
> ...


Please take your poor mom to the doctor and allow the physician to diagnose instead of these potentially unnecessary and torturous conversations with a mentally compromised patient. I also think your mother should have her privacy respected without posting about her like this on the internet.


----------



## lokie (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 3, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4733110


Man, that's an awesome pipe!


----------



## Joedank (Nov 3, 2020)

Caliverner said:


> Those splitters are pretty simple man you were kicking ass to stack a cord then cut and split another half what chain saw you running I just got a 391 it's a beast


I am running a ms 391 as well and love it


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 3, 2020)

Joedank said:


> I am running a ms 391 as well and love it


I looked at new ones but this old 025 never let me down. Got it from a guy that used it for a handful of cuts on pressure treated ties for a wall years ago.


----------



## raratt (Nov 3, 2020)

Called ahead to Ace so they could go gather the stuff I needed, they got most of it right. Got the stuff to fix my sprinkler. Replacing the 6" threaded riser with PVC so it won't break off again. Picked up a bottle of EdFred shower cleaner I use for pH down, phosphoric acid. Chicken thawed out for dinner, beer shelf filled. Buds and suds in a bit.


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 3, 2020)

I've been busy fishing, my nearest river closed last day of October so I'd been getting as much as possilbe done before it closed 
I've had the necessary odds and ends to make a bubble cloner waiting to be built.

I got the idea about a month ago when I put a air stone into my reservoir and noticed how high the bubbles were reaching up the sides, I'd tried the spray type aero cloner but found it water logged the rock wool cube and spat water/nutrient out of the holes i ended up back cloning with a rock wool cube tray and syringe.
So I tried a tester on clones I'd written off, they rooted with a bubble stone and a 1ltr ice cream tub lol.

So I'm quite impressed with the bubble cloner so I put my new one together this evening.

I've still to tidy up the lid and make some holes for the air hose.

I've put a rw cube in each one to see how well the spray is divided over the clone sites, its been running for 5 hrs now and there's not a drop of water to be seen.
I've also a spare blank top just incase I ever require more sites.
I'll probably take a few clones tomorrow just to test it out I'm quite happy with end job!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 3, 2020)

lokie said:


> What is "fair" ?
> 
> How many windows? Doors too?
> 
> ...


Licensed contractor that has the skills to offer quality installation which will involve sill ,siding, trim removal and replacement using windows that have good warranty at a fair price. Pretty much what anyone hopes for when spending their money. Oh bonus if said contractor smokes herb and is will to trade some labor for some homegrown. Yes I know this isn't far from a pipe dream but damnit people need to dream!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 3, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I stopped to pick up rent from a few students...I have some new ones from Nigeria...They had not figured out how to turn the heat on yet...It was below 50F degrees in their apartment, and we have had several nights down to 30F or below....Brrrrr I showed him how to operate the thermostat, and a big smile came across his face when heat started coming out the registers....lol I had showed his room mate last month but there's a bit of a language barrier I guess. Great people though... friendly, clean, polite, here working on their masters degrees.


And no longer have to spend their nights shivering!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 3, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Making this recipe for taco Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap! You gotta make this! Little cilantro, lime, salsa, onions and sour cream. Seriously good eats......and the margaritas went perfectly with them.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 3, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Licensed contractor that has the skills to offer quality installation which will involve sill ,siding, trim removal and replacement using windows that have good warranty at a fair price. Pretty much what anyone hopes for when spending their money. Oh bonus if said contractor smokes herb and is will to trade some labor for some homegrown. Yes I know this isn't far from a pipe dream but damnit people need to dream!


We did an entire upgrade on our house - all new windows, doors, skylights, tyvec, siding, blown in insulation ~ etc. brought us up to 4.5 stars.
Well worth the expense.
Look into a state/fed rebate for the work, AK gave us almost 9K back.

`


----------



## Caliverner (Nov 3, 2020)

Joedank said:


> I am running a ms 391 as well and love it


There bad ass little heavy when cutting all day what size bar you running? I have a 28 I was thinking going down a lil


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2020)

Caliverner said:


> There bad ass little heavy when cutting all day what size bar you running? I have a 28 I was thinking going down a lil


24 was about right, once upon a time LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We did an entire upgrade on our house - all new windows, doors, skylights, tyvec, siding, blown in insulation ~ etc. brought us up to 4.5 stars.
> Well worth the expense.
> Look into a state/fed rebate for the work, AK gave us almost 9K back.
> 
> `


Wait, didn't you........ nah never mind ;D


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Holy crap! You gotta make this! Little cilantro, lime, salsa, onions and sour cream. Seriously good eats......and the margaritas went perfectly with them.


Biitchin....  

Now, I am hungry damnit


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Wait, didn't you........ nah never mind ;D


That was a few years back when we thought it was our "forever" home.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 4, 2020)

IT’S OUR 5th WEDDING ANNIVERSARY!!!!!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 4, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> IT’S OUR 5th WEDDING ANNIVERSARY!!!!!!


Congrats, pack the vape & pour a glass of wine!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> IT’S OUR 5th WEDDING ANNIVERSARY!!!!!!


Hell yeah have a great one!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Congrats, pack the vape & pour glass of wine!


Still weedless but y’all can send us flowers


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Hell yeah have a great one!


Thank you
We may take dinner to the beach if it’s not too chilly.


----------



## Joedank (Nov 4, 2020)

Caliverner said:


> There bad ass little heavy when cutting all day what size bar you running? I have a 28 I was thinking going down a lil


I run the 20” for big days and the 28” for big wood. Full skip on the 28 90% of the time . Hard to last more than 6 hrs (about 3 cords) on the 28.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> IT’S OUR 5th WEDDING ANNIVERSARY!!!!!!


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Happy Anniversary!


Thank you little sister!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 4, 2020)

Morning coffee in hand, Vuelta on the T.V. Electricians here at 8 am.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 4, 2020)

Flowers on the way  TY


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 4, 2020)

I installed one of these in the Dining area of our new house yesterday.
A feat in itself with Chinese directions and all of course.

Another one to go into the Master B/R today.





https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07XX9HS1T/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 4, 2020)

I'm currently blinking a lot and will need a shower asap, been insulating loft, rearranging old insulation dusty as hell.


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I installed one of these in the Dining area of our new house yesterday.
> A feat in itself with Chinese directions and all of course.
> 
> Another one to go into the Master B/R today.
> ...


Beautiful mate.


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 4, 2020)

@mysunnyboy yayy congrats on a wooden anniversary hope you have a great life amigo.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I installed one of these in the Dining area of our new house yesterday.
> A feat in itself with Chinese directions and all of course.
> 
> Another one to go into the Master B/R today.
> ...


I like it! @GreatwhiteNorth


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 4, 2020)

Oh forgot to say, became a grandad again 5 now, don't know the name of the lad yet, he had to have two blood transfusions this morning as he had sepsis, baby is waiting on stomach scans at the moment,


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Oh forgot to say, became a grandad again 5 now, don't know the name of the lad yet, he had to have two blood transfusions this morning as he had sepsis, baby is waiting on stomach scans at the moment,


Congratulations! Hope all goes well.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 4, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> IT’S OUR 5th WEDDING ANNIVERSARY!!!!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 4, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Oh forgot to say, became a grandad again 5 now, don't know the name of the lad yet, he had to have two blood transfusions this morning as he had sepsis, baby is waiting on stomach scans at the moment,


Congratulations especially in this time of Covid. I hope the little one does well.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 4, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Morning coffee in hand, Vuelta on the T.V. Electricians here at 8 am.


I expected you to have that box swapped out by now


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I expected you to have that box swapped out by now


Nope. All I had to do was remove the drywall.  I'm no electrician nor will I ever try to play one on TV


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 4, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Nope. All I had to do was remove the drywall. I'm no electrician nor will I ever try to play one on TV


Yes, I need to upgrade to 200 amp service for the house but I'm going to need an electrician too. I was quoted 20 grand and I chuckled and thought I'll do more research later, later hasn't arrived.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Yes, I need to upgrade to 200 amp service for the house but I'm going to need an electrician too. I was quoted 20 grand and I chuckled and thought I'll do more research later, later hasn't arrived.


That sounds like a new install.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Yes, I need to upgrade to 200 amp service for the house but I'm going to need an electrician too. I was quoted 20 grand and I chuckled and thought I'll do more research later, later hasn't arrived.


I've had a bunch of them upgraded and I don't think ever paid more than 2k. The most expensive part is the entrance cable. Last one I had done was about 4-5 years ago though so who knows now!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 4, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> IT’S OUR 5th WEDDING ANNIVERSARY!!!!!!


congrats, hope you and yours have a wonderful day.....


----------



## Caliverner (Nov 4, 2020)

Joedank said:


> I run the 20” for big days and the 28” for big wood. Full skip on the 28 90% of the time . Hard to last more than 6 hrs (about 3 cords) on the 28.


Yep I'm beat after just a few hours


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 4, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> congrats, hope you and yours have a wonderful day.....


 Thanks, I’ll tell wino Barbie you send your regards lol


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 4, 2020)

I left it running on a piece of hardboard so I could see any drip/leaks, when I went in this morning after 15/16hrs there's not a single drip leaked out from under the lid and absolutely nothing leaked out around the clone sites, that a result!

I'm in the process of experimenting with clones, 3 of the above have been in the fridge for 8 weeks, the one at the back left has been out for 5/6 days you can easily see its responding to the light, unfortunately the stem is turning to mush when submerged so I'm working on it, the above cloner it's only the bubble spray that hits the stem... Fingers crossed!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 4, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Nope. All I had to do was remove the drywall. I'm no electrician nor will I ever try to play one on TV


So stressful hearing holes being drilled into your home you just purchased.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> So stressful hearing holes being drilled into your home you just purchased.


Don't get stressed yet you just started. The bullshit I've been dealing with this year.....I'd love to trade you. Thankfully ya can't see the new gray's in the blonde.....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 4, 2020)

Thank you for the flowers. They came with the chewy order lol


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 4, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I've had a bunch of them upgraded and I don't think ever paid more than 2k. The most expensive part is the entrance cable. Last one I had done was about 4-5 years ago though so who knows now!!


That seems a lot more reasonable.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 4, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I stopped to pick up rent from a few students...I have some new ones from Nigeria...They had not figured out how to turn the heat on yet...It was below 50F degrees in their apartment, and we have had several nights down to 30F or below....Brrrrr I showed him how to operate the thermostat, and a big smile came across his face when heat started coming out the registers....lol I had showed his room mate last month but there's a bit of a language barrier I guess. Great people though... friendly, clean, polite, here working on their masters degrees.


Hmmmm I hope operating a thermostat is not on his finals .


----------



## manfredo (Nov 4, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Hmmmm I hope operating a thermostat is not on his finals .


I know right...These guys probably have brilliant minds, have already had countless years of college, and yet can't operate a Honeywell round thermostat? And we have a good rapport, they could have called and asked. 

Here comes FedEx with Regalia


----------



## raratt (Nov 4, 2020)

Glued the standoff for the sprinkler and installed it and the the housing. Ran the water for a moment to clear any dirt out of the line. Installed the internals of the sprinkler and it was leaking around the top. shut off the sprinklers, tightened the top, still leaking...? Took the top off and found a Bermuda grass runner had wrapped itself under the top of it. Pulled out the runner and ran it, works fine. Re aimed and adjusted the sprayer. Need to put a little more dirt around it, but it works now.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 4, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I know right...These guys probably have brilliant minds, have already had countless years of college, and yet can't operate a Honeywell round thermostat? And we have a good rapport, they could have called and asked.
> 
> Here comes FedEx with Regalia


I grew up with a Honeywell round thermostat, and the grim Teutonic invocation never to herumscheissen with it.

My parents kept the house cold all year. In the summer, windows were my friend.

In the winter
error 404 traumatic amnesia detected 

Now it’s a rectangular Honeywell thermostat i have.







Thank goodness I could Google the impressively detailed user manual.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I grew up with a Honeywell round thermostat, and the grim Teutonic invocation never to herumscheissen with it.
> 
> My parents kept the house cold all year. In the summer, windows were my friend.
> 
> ...


Look up the manual for the fans I posted earlier - the damn things were for an entirely different fan FFS.
Got her done though, the first took about 2 hours to figure out, #2 went in in about 25 minutes.



This whole retirement thing feels like work so far.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 4, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Look up the manual for the fans I posted earlier - the damn things were for an entirely different fan FFS.
> Got her done though, the first took about 2 hours to figure out, #2 went in in about 25 minutes.
> 
> 
> ...


LOL sure it's not Ikea  it's like they think it's funny....hahaha we confused you.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 4, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL sure it's not Ikea  it's like they think it's funny....hahaha we *confrused* you.....


FIFY


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 4, 2020)

Ok what the heck....



Think it went on a date...? .......love Eh?


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 4, 2020)

Rather sociable aren't you


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 4, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I know right...These guys probably have brilliant minds, have already had countless years of college, and yet can't operate a Honeywell round thermostat? And we have a good rapport, they could have called and asked.
> 
> Here comes FedEx with Regalia


You're a sweetheart!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 4, 2020)

Table for two please. We got married on the pier. No people back then. Place is becoming popular.


----------



## Harvest76 (Nov 4, 2020)

Mulched leaves...again, composted my garden for the winter with said leaves, cleaned the chicken coop. Oh yeah, day job at the kitchen table too.


----------



## Harvest76 (Nov 4, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4734180
> 
> Rather sociable aren't you


Does this count as church?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 5, 2020)

Afternoon.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 5, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4734180
> 
> Rather sociable aren't you


Don’t have sex with her j/s.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4734435


My eyes are open.....guess that means I'm up.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 5, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Don’t have sex with her j/s.


Have you seen her wife? Not much chance in that boys.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> My eyes are open.....guess that means I'm up.


Yea but are you shinning?

Last night I found a bunch of pics on onedrive that I thought I had lost, made my day.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 5, 2020)

Woman, the Hunter 





__





Science | AAAS







www.sciencemag.org


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> *Yea but are you shinning?*
> 
> Last night I found a bunch of pics on onedrive that I thought I had lost, made my day.


Always....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 5, 2020)

@Laughing Grass we were so stoned

I remember you calling both my phones last night @cannabineer ON MY WEDDING ANNIVERSARY lol I think we texted, I’ll have to check. Love you

Would someone turn up the heat please...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 5, 2020)

Oh yeah you text me LOL


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @Laughing Grass we were so stoned


  I was a little worried you'd say it wasn't very strong.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was a little worried you'd say it wasn't very strong.


No nooooo


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 5, 2020)

That's awesome LG!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 5, 2020)

Day 2 of electrical work.


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 5, 2020)

Supercropping too


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 5, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Supercropping too


I’ve mainlined


----------



## Max Ehrmann (Nov 5, 2020)

So far I had coffee, watered my veg room, smoked a doobie with my babies, played online poker, ordered a new flower light for my flower room, read several articles about growing and such, did some laundry, washed the dishes, and posted on several threads...and its only 11 am!


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 5, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Don’t have sex with her j/s.


naw naw naw......this little one stayed with me most of the night.....if she wasn't on my hand she was on my shoulder, and at one time she was on the top of my head. I even put her on my space tomato I got going, she stayed there for a while. It wasn't until I went outside that she left.....


p.s think she already had a date.....especially after seeing she was cleaning her eye and attenna's and stuff.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 5, 2020)

Harvest76 said:


> Does this count as church?


eh?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 5, 2020)

Max Ehrmann said:


> So far I had coffee, watered my veg room, smoked a doobie with my babies, played online poker, ordered a new flower light for my flower room, read several articles about growing and such, did some laundry, washed the dishes, and posted on several threads...and its only 11 am!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4734570


You sound so grown up, mom will be proud! @lokie


----------



## raratt (Nov 5, 2020)

Got some blood taken today for more tests. Dr appt tomorrow afternoon. Still trying to find the magic pills to get my BP into a safe area.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Nov 5, 2020)

23 and 25 inch stripers.


----------



## raratt (Nov 5, 2020)

Hacked up the ham that was in the fridge into manageable pieces. Trash night tonight so I needed to get the trimmings in the can. I'll fire up the smoker soon and then freeze what I can't use in a timely manner.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Nov 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> Hacked up the ham that was in the fridge into manageable pieces. Trash night tonight so I needed to get the trimmings in the can. I'll fire up the smoker soon and then freeze what I can't use in a timely manner.


Bet ya i could use that ham to catch stripers and catfish. 

For sure catfish. Lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2020)

Wizzlebiz said:


> Bet ya i could use that ham to catch stripers and catfish.
> 
> For sure catfish. Lol


I think strippers like rolled up bills.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think strippers like rolled up bills.


Rolled up? Where do you put em?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Rolled up? Where do you put em?


In your mouth... or so I’ve been told


----------



## Harvest76 (Nov 5, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> eh?


Praying mantis. Church. Prayer.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think strippers like rolled up bills.




SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 5, 2020)

I hear it all goes into their tits and ass.....



















Or student loans....


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Nov 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I hear it all goes into their tits and ass.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they are really committed to the part it goes up their nose.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Nov 5, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Woman, the Hunter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I can really imagine a 8 month pregnant woman chasing down a deer.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 5, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> Yeah, I can really imagine a 8 month pregnant woman chasing down a deer.


They are hungry........I came home to a new layout in the living room at about that time..,...she was super woman! 


Hey babe can you open that?


----------



## Steve French (Nov 5, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4734925
> 
> SH420


Got me reminiscing about my deviant days of frequenting the strip clubs. In some parts of Canada we actually do throw coins at the peelers in addition to bills. Always a good stock of those coin rolls kept behind the bar for interested patrons. Loonies and toonies though, gotta have some respect. They make a game of it. Sink one in that rolled up poster from across the stage or knock the personalized fridge magnets off her tits or ass and bring em on home. Good fun and degradation for everybody.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 5, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> Yeah, I can really imagine a 8 month pregnant woman chasing down a deer.


Yeah she didn’t get herself pregnant and if she did she would’ve hunted, gathered, canned, stored nuts and designed a baby cave.


Edit: chauvinistic idiot


----------



## Harvest76 (Nov 5, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> Yeah, I can really imagine a 8 month pregnant woman chasing down a deer.


Spend some time on a midwest family farm... or the closest tavern to that farm.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 5, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


>


So ya don't say....


----------



## raratt (Nov 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> So ya don't say....


There are times when the most powerful words are the ones left unspoken.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> So ya don't say....


Hey ya know.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> There are times when the most powerful words are the ones left unspoken.


This is true....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 6, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4734925
> 
> SH420


lol chuck a roll of loonies at them. 



Steve French said:


> Got me reminiscing about my deviant days of frequenting the strip clubs. In some parts of Canada we actually do throw coins at the peelers in addition to bills. Always a good stock of those coin rolls kept behind the bar for interested patrons. Loonies and toonies though, gotta have some respect. They make a game of it. Sink one in that rolled up poster from across the stage or knock the personalized fridge magnets off her tits or ass and bring em on home. Good fun and degradation for everybody.


I've seen guys lay on the stage with a rolled up five dollar bill in their mouth. The dancer does a little dance over their face and takes the bill with her breasts. Never seen coins used here in Toronto... probably wouldn't end well. I wonder if you could get away with using rolled up Canadian Tire money.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol chuck a roll of loonies at them.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen guys lay on the stage with a rolled up five dollar bill in their mouth. The dancer does a little dance over their face and takes the bill with her breasts. Never seen coins used here in Toronto... probably wouldn't end well. I wonder if you could get away with using rolled up Canadian Tire money.


We need to go to da club


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> We need to go to da club


It feels like it's been so long. Last time I was at the clubs was my birthday in January.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It feels like it's been so long. Last time I was at the clubs was my birthday in January.


January is the best month to have a birthday. Just sayin. 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 6, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> January is the best month to have a birthday. Just sayin.
> 
> SH420


I like December but January is pretty close


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 6, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I like December but January is pretty close


Yeah, I hear that jesus dude likes December too. 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It feels like it's been so long. Last time I was at the clubs was my birthday in *2006*


lol FIFM


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 6, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Yeah, I hear that jesus dude likes December too.
> 
> SH420


My dad’s bday is Christmas Day, what a gyp.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> lol FIFM


Wow eight months doesn't seem that long now. Gotta get out and dance your face off once the world returns to normal. 



shrxhky420 said:


> January is the best month to have a birthday. Just sayin.
> 
> SH420


We got to have normal birthdays this year before the shit hit the fan.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wow eight months doesn't seem that long now. Gotta get out and dance your face off once the world returns to normal.
> 
> 
> 
> We got to have normal birthdays this year before the shit hit the fan.


We sure did. I was at a concert for my birthday.

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 6, 2020)

Full bongs for all from President Biden and Vice President Kamala Harris


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Full bongs for all from President Biden and Vice President Kamala Harris


Almost....

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 6, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> We sure did. I was at a concert for my birthday.
> 
> SH420


Who was playing?

We rented a bright pink party bus and hit up most of the big night clubs and strip joints for my birthday. Good times!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 6, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Almost....
> 
> SH420


No almost pea


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Who was playing?
> 
> We rented a bright pink party bus and hit up most of the big night clubs and strip joints for my birthday. Good times!


Mike Love 





This is one of my favorite songs, great lyrics and just an incredible talent... right around 4:20 he starts traking himself syllables at a time, it's almost magical 






And Fortunate Youth, who I just saw at the drive in show a few weeks ago 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 6, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Mike Love
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the guys singing my weed song.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> And the guys singing my weed song.


Different weed song... 
...Banana, don't let the ash hit the ground. 






SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 6, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Different weed song...
> ...Banana, don't let the ash hit the ground.
> 
> 
> ...


is that a pic of you?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> is that a pic of you?


It is. I'm the one wearing a hat  

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 6, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> It is. I'm the one wearing a hat
> 
> SH420


Sexy daddy


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 6, 2020)

I don’t have any but I feel like spending money today.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 6, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> It is. I'm the one wearing a hat
> 
> SH420


you kinda remind me of a younger version of Matthew Lillard


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I don’t have any but I feel like spending money today.


I bought cabinets and countertops last week... 13k. I'm not sure but I want to go buy a new bong. At least I thought about earlier this morning 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> you kinda remind me of a younger version of Matthew Lillard


Whooo?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 6, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I bought cabinets and countertops last week... 13k. I'm not sure but I want to go buy a new bong. At least I thought about earlier this morning
> 
> SH420


Excited for you but not for the work pea.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> you kinda remind me of a younger version of Matthew Lillard


The other hat?

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 6, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> The other hat?
> 
> SH420


LOL I was thinking "not with that tan"


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Whooo?


Shaggy from Scooby Doo and Stu from Scream.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 6, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> The other hat?
> 
> SH420


lol I had a 50/50 chance.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Shaggy from Scooby Doo and Stu from Scream.


Uhhhhh nope doesn’t ring a bell.

Shaggy


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Uhhhhh nope doesn’t ring a bell.
> 
> Shaggy
> View attachment 4735304


He won my heart after this tweet.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I had a 50/50 chance.




SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 6, 2020)

Oh shit I forgot to tell you guys, all my “democratic” seedlings popped their heads out this morning.
The wife will NOT touch them!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 6, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4735306
> 
> SH420


You have a great smile!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> You have a great smile!


Thanks  

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Shaggy from Scooby Doo and Stu from Scream.


Ever see this one?













Without a Paddle (2004) - IMDb


Without a Paddle: Directed by Steven Brill. With Matthew Price, Andrew Hampton, Jarred Rumbold, Carl Snell. After their friend dies, three men decide to fulfill their childhood dream by going on a camping expedition for the lost D. B. Cooper bounty, with calamitous results.




m.imdb.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Shaggy from Scooby Doo and Stu from Scream.


he was real good in 13 Ghosts


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 6, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> he was real good in 13 Ghosts


Ohhhh that guy. That was a freaky movie


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Ohhhh that guy. That was a freaky movie


yep, but it was a good movie, kinda kept ya on your seat. The Ghost characters were great...


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 6, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> yep, but it was a good movie, kinda kept ya on your seat. The Ghost characters were great...


Never saw it. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 6, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Never saw it. I'll have to check it out.


Here is the trailer


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 6, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Here is the trailer


Ok I have seen parts of it and remember I wanted to see it. Definitely going to check it out.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 6, 2020)

Today I just did a good or bad thing.

Mom's doctor called and we were discussing pain management options because I'm the fool that took this responsibility on.

I'm an addict in recovery.

The doctor knows we don't want any narcotic pain meds around because I have a habit of eating them for funsies.

We both decided that if mom wants a chance to walk again, it would have to be with narcotic pain medication.

I was good with her having Valium. It was never a favorite of mine. I've never tried it and I don't want to.

Percocet however is one of my favorites and now she has a prescription for it that I have to go fill.

It's been over a decade since I took any chemical drug and I don't plan on eating any but that's not how addiction works.

So now I have to find a local NA support group and see if I can get a sponsor to call.

......yay......

I fucking hate NA groups


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 6, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Ever see this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think I've seen that one.



BudmanTX said:


> Here is the trailer


I liked that movie. His death scene was really sad.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 6, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Today I just did a good or bad thing.
> 
> Mom's doctor called and we were discussing pain management options because I'm the fool that took this responsibility on.
> 
> ...








Addiction Recovery / Drug Rehab







www.epill.com


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Addiction Recovery / Drug Rehab
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. I couldn't see prices on their site but I'll talk to the medi-health store and see if they can order one for us.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 6, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Thank you. I couldn't see prices on their site but I'll talk to the medi-health store and see if they can order one for us.


I need one that dispenses peanut better in reasonable quantities


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't think I've seen that one.
> 
> 
> 
> I liked that movie. His death scene was really sad.


It's a good one you should check it out. LOL cleaning out the basement last spring I found it on vhs


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 6, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> It's a good one you should check it out. LOL cleaning out the basement last spring I found it on vhs


Do you still own a vcr?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 6, 2020)

I really don't want to adult today. Hanging out with you all, is much better. 

Duty calls... I said dootie. Of to work I go.



I'll see you later 
SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you still own a vcr?


LOL yeah it was in the box with the tapes! A bunch of good ones.....








Half Baked (1998) - IMDb


Half Baked: Directed by Tamra Davis. With Dave Chappelle, Guillermo Diaz, Jim Breuer, Harland Williams. The story of three not so bright men who come up with a series of crazy schemes to get a friend out of jail.




m.imdb.com












Screwed (2000) - IMDb


Screwed: Directed by Scott Alexander, Larry Karaszewski. With Norm MacDonald, Dave Chappelle, Elaine Stritch, Danny DeVito. A chauffeur kidnaps his rich boss's dog to hold it for ransom, but when she accidentally gets the dog back, she thinks that it's the chauffeur who's been kidnapped.




m.imdb.com












Wayne's World (1992) - IMDb


Wayne's World: Directed by Penelope Spheeris. With Mike Myers, Dana Carvey, Rob Lowe, Tia Carrere. Two slacker friends try to promote their public-access cable show.




m.imdb.com












The Rocky Horror Picture Show (1975) - IMDb


The Rocky Horror Picture Show: Directed by Jim Sharman. With Tim Curry, Susan Sarandon, Barry Bostwick, Richard O'Brien. A newly-engaged couple have a breakdown in an isolated area and must seek shelter at the bizarre residence of Dr. Frank-n-Furter.




m.imdb.com












In the Army Now (1994) - IMDb


In the Army Now: Directed by Daniel Petrie Jr.. With Pauly Shore, Andy Dick, Lori Petty, David Alan Grier. Two misguided youths join the reserves to make some money for their entrepreneurial dreams. No sooner than they finish basic training are they called up to do their part to save the free world.




m.imdb.com












Dirty Work (1998) - IMDb


Dirty Work: Directed by Bob Saget. With Norm MacDonald, Jack Warden, Artie Lange, Traylor Howard. A loser finds success in the revenge-for-hire business.




m.imdb.com












Clerks (1994) - IMDb


Clerks: Directed by Kevin Smith. With Brian O'Halloran, Jeff Anderson, Marilyn Ghigliotti, Lisa Spoonauer. A day in the lives of two convenience clerks named Dante and Randal as they annoy customers, discuss movies, and play hockey on the store roof.




m.imdb.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 6, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL yeah it was in the box with the tapes! A bunch of good ones.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice collection.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 6, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> nice collection.....


Yeah thanks I have lots more too..


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 6, 2020)

Coffee so far, happy to have been able to sleep a little longer after waking up wheezing and coughing early this morning.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 6, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah thanks I have lots more too..


killer...I have a nice dvd collection, stll have VHS collection too...haven't been through that in a while...I know I have some pretty rare stuff in that collection too....hmm..


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 6, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> killer...I have a nice dvd collection, stll have VHS collection too...haven't been through that in a while...I know I have some pretty rare stuff in that collection too....hmm..


We have tons of dvds too......still play them on my ps2 or 360 lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 6, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL yeah it was in the box with the tapes! A bunch of good ones.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I've seen the rocky horror picture show a hundred times, one of my all time favorite movies. I also saw it at the IFC center in NYC. That's the theater that first showed rhps and started audience participation in the 70's when it was waverly theater. It's crazy, everyone was dressed as rhps characters, chucking toast and rice and shooting squirt guns. You're walking out wet with rice in your hair.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I've seen the rocky horror picture show a hundred times, one of my all time favorite movies. I also saw it at the IFC center in NYC. That's the theater that first showed rhps and started audience participation in the 70's when it was waverly theater. It's crazy, everyone was dressed as rhps characters, chucking toast and rice and shooting squirt guns. You aren't walking out wet with rice in your hair.


It showed every Friday night at midnight here when things were normal.. Pray things get back to normal someday.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Sexy daddy


Apparently not, she thought I was the other guy. Lol.
I think I know why you said what you did though... something to do with my daughter's friends? 

SH420


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I've seen the rocky horror picture show a hundred times, one of my all time favorite movies. I also saw it at the IFC center in NYC. That's the theater that first showed rhps and started audience participation in the 70's when it was waverly theater. It's crazy, everyone was dressed as rhps characters, chucking toast and rice and shooting squirt guns. You're walking out wet with rice in your hair.


Did the virgins get called to the front before the movie started to get fucked?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 6, 2020)

Joedank said:


> I run the 20” for big days and the 28” for big wood. Full skip on the 28 90% of the time . Hard to last more than 6 hrs (about 3 cords) on the 28.


We've got a big Oak that died & needs to come down but it promises to kill the deer fence around the garden (or me) so I've reached out to a professional trimmer to put it on the ground - I'll take it from there.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 6, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We've got a big Oak that died & needs to come down but it promises to kill the deer fence around the garden (or me) so I've reached out to a professional trimmer to put it on the ground - I'll take it from there.


This may be the guy you want.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 6, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> It showed every Friday night at midnight here when things were normal.. Pray things get back to normal someday.


It will eventually. Probably going to be a long time before theaters or concerts are safe to attend. 



farmingfisherman said:


> Did the virgins get called to the front before the movie started to get fucked?


Yup! But it was really tame, no marking them with a V or anything like that.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 6, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Well, I did claim that the bow never arrived. Fed Ex will be paying for a new one, fuck those assholes. I just received the second bow, I have 30 days to return it for a full refund, so I am going to return it in a couple of weeks. That way, I'll get to keep the original bow, _and_ get my money back. The first bow is a dream, unreal tone, resonance and handling. Better than I'd hoped for. By the by, the bow manufacturer paid for ASR service this time that is _guaranteed_ to get a signature. The fed ex guy announced himself, so I buzzed him in. Not only did he not come to my door, but he left the bow outside instead of inside my secure hallway. Un-fucking-believable. He just rang the bell and ran away, couldn't even stick around two seconds to throw it inside. SO glad I made them pay. Thanks, Fed Ex. Fuck you very much...



Just go the $1400 refund back on my card. And I love my new free bow. I think I love it even more because Fed Ex paid for it...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 6, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Just go the $1400 refund back on my card. And I love my new free bow. I think I love it even more because Fed Ex paid for it...


Feels good in your hand


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Feels good in your hand


Sooooo good. I can go for hours...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 6, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Sooooo good. I can go for hours...


still talking about the bow?


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 6, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> still talking about the bow?


Yes... and no...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 6, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Yes... and no...


The lesbians laugh

































Vaginas go the distance


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> The lesbians laugh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love me some lesbians


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 6, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I love me some lesbians


And we love you back


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> And we love you back


Not the way I'd like


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 6, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Not the way I'd like


Uh yeah about that...


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 6, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Not the way I'd like


LOL I know right! Can't just sit there and watch!


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 6, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL I know right! Can't just sit there and watch!


I actually do that several times per week. Well, I guess I don't just sit there


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 6, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I actually do that several times per week. Well, I guess I don't just sit there


With the bow?

Damn he can play fast!


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 6, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> With the bow?
> 
> Damn he can play fast!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 6, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


>


Yeah but he's got a much shorter stroke....


----------



## raratt (Nov 6, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah but he's got a much shorter stroke....


Like the Cheeto?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 6, 2020)

Penis. 







That is all.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 6, 2020)

whitebb2727 said:


> Penis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOLY SHIT! HE'S ALIVE! Great to see you, man. Where you been???


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 6, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> HOLY SHIT! HE'S ALIVE! Great to see you, man. Where you been???


Busy. Busy. Busy. 

Working my ass off. Hoping I can quit and chill in a year or two.

Good to see yall too.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 6, 2020)

whitebb2727 said:


> Penis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Things have changed since you were last here.
We've gone from penis to mallard back to penis, short stint with the vagina and are now on to vagenis. You're all caught up now. Welcome back 

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 6, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Things have changed since you were last here.
> We've gone from penis to mallard back to penis, short stint with the vagina and are now on to vagenis. You're all caught up now. Welcome back
> 
> SH420


The hippest term is Bicycle


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 6, 2020)

Coffee, breakfast, grocery run, weed store, laundry and now relaxing with the wife. Fingers crossed for some good news tonight!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 6, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Things have changed since you were last here.
> We've gone from penis to mallard back to penis, short stint with the vagina and are now on to vagenis. You're all caught up now. Welcome back
> 
> SH420


Thank you for the update.


----------



## raratt (Nov 6, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We've got a big Oak that died & needs to come down but it promises to kill the deer fence around the garden (or me) so I've reached out to a professional trimmer to put it on the ground - I'll take it from there.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 7, 2020)

Yesterday was one of those days where everything went wrong, starting with getting woke early with bad news, to ending with finding my nutriculture leaking all over the place at bed time  and a bunch of shit sandwiches in between! A few highlights were finding out the garage door I ordered 2 months ago, with a 2k deposit, the one that was supposed to be installed no later than October 30th, apparently they forgot to order it...I was like you asstards, I have a torn rotator cuff and I can't even open the fucking door and you forgot??? Then they didn't call and let me know on Monday when I called them...No, they order it then...Because I sure as hell would cancel if I could have. So pissed.

Going to try and ignore all the bullshit I can't control and go enjoy the sun ....A little trimming first, a brake job on a Corrolla, maybe put the plow on my ATV, and maybe a bike ride....a lot of maybes, lol!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 7, 2020)

3 Ceiling fans came down.



And four went up.

These are really cool, crystal panels w/ LED lighting and the blades retract when they aren't spinning + they have a remote.



The two I put in the guest bedrooms are more generic but work great.



Also ordered two queen sized beds for these rooms as well.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 7, 2020)

I have the same ceiling pattern in my bedrooms, that I did myself 15 years ago. Don't mind the dust, LOL


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 7, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> 3 Ceiling fans came down.
> 
> View attachment 4736198
> 
> ...


Cool fans GWN. Got 6 rounds split then the valve just jammed up again  I might just order a valve and put it on in the spring. Only a few more rounds anyway.

Snow is gone so I was able to get to the last spot in the yard with leaves. It's 68° out nice day.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 7, 2020)

273 is my new fav number!


----------



## raratt (Nov 7, 2020)

Moved the oscillating fan out of the house into the grow room. I didn't notice how clogged up it was with dust until I got it out back in the sunshine. Cleaned the fan blades and housing and it moves air much better now. Gotta love living in a farming area with all the dust.


----------



## raratt (Nov 7, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> 273 is my new fav number!


306 will be soon.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> 306 will be soon.


Landslide....


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 7, 2020)

You know how many times a wood stove kinda guy touches his wood? I do!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 7, 2020)

Transplant day! Amazing how fast a 4 inch pot fills up with roots! New home is a 2 gallon Root pouch filled with FFOF soil amended with Dr. Earth Green bag 4-6-3, Bigfoot Mycorrhizae and a little perlite for added drainage.. Think i'll call her Kamala!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 7, 2020)

Soaking a few samples today. 

Bay Dream
Jack Cheddar
Aroma
Jack O Nesia
Boss Hogg
Colorado Cherry (CBD)


----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 7, 2020)

raratt said:


>


Funny you even heard of them. Back in my late 20's a friend of mine this
really cute blond girl named Lori (I have a pic of her) was a waitress at The Rainbow Bar& Grill on Sunset and
she was friends with the singer from Jackyl so they cruised over to my place here
in NoHo to do a few lines and the singer gave me an autographed LP at that time.
Must have had multiple LP's in his car? Maybe we didn't do lines just partied on some weed lol. Can't remember.
I've never heard of Jackyl till that night.
Just thought I'd throw that out there lol. Although I never got into their music thereafter, the singer was a cool friendly dude.


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Nov 7, 2020)

P


curious2garden said:


> That seems a lot more reasonable.


I am putting a 100 amp service in my barn, 140 ft of 2224 al service cable was less than $200. Copper was much, much, more. The panel is about 200 for a 200 amp panel, new breakers $100 or so. One problem is that the amount of work going on is insane. The guy at Home Depot told me that the electrical department is budgeted for $9k per week. They are averaging $45k per week. I needed some fittings, they haven’t had a lot of things in stock since summer. Just sold out, back ordered. Still, it is mostly labor, plus permit and inspection. $20k is very high.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 7, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Cool fans GWN. Got 6 rounds split then the valve just jammed up again  I might just order a valve and put it on in the spring. Only a few more rounds anyway.
> 
> Snow is gone so I was able to get to the last spot in yard with leaves. It's 68° out nice day.


Just order a new valve - fixing the old one will just cost more & you'll be left with a rebuilt (old) Chinese valve.


----------



## Brettman (Nov 7, 2020)

I consistently threw a ball 74 Mph today, doesn’t sound like much but it is to me. I got back into baseball two years ago after ten years off because I broke my back. I started throwing again and could only hit 65, so I made a goal to hit 75. Maybe next year lol.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 7, 2020)

@DarkWeb As a side note, drop the detent cover and liberally lube the components with molly or a good marine grease.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 7, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Just order a new valve - fixing the old one will just cost more & you'll be left with a rebuilt (old) Chinese valve.


Yeah I'm gonna order one.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 7, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> @DarkWeb As a side note, drop the detent cover and liberally lube the components with molly or a good marine grease.


@GreatwhiteNorth Loose the cap and run no balls?


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 7, 2020)

Brettman said:


> I consistently threw a ball 74 Mph today, doesn’t sound like much but it is to me. I got back into baseball two years ago after ten years off because I broke my back. I started throwing again and could only hit 65, so I made a goal to hit 75. Maybe next year lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 7, 2020)

whitebb2727 said:


> Penis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So good to see you! What have you been up to? I hope you and yours are all doing well.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 7, 2020)

whitebb2727 said:


> Penis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to see you around....wb


----------



## Brettman (Nov 7, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4736584


 Lmao, it’s just a small accomplishment I achieved today, I thought that’s what this thread was for!


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 7, 2020)

Brettman said:


> Lmao, it’s just a small accomplishment I achieved today, I thought that’s what this thread was for!



 , all good, hit 80...you can do it...


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 7, 2020)

Brettman said:


> I consistently threw a ball 74 Mph today, doesn’t sound like much but it is to me. I got back into baseball two years ago after ten years off because I broke my back. I started throwing again and could only hit 65, so I made a goal to hit 75. Maybe next year lol.


Baseball is very hard on the shoulder and elbow (if you throw a lot of curves). Try deliberately slowing down, using far less speed and focus on your form. As you gain strength increase the power of your throws. Best of luck in coming back. Back surgery really sucks.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 7, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Baseball is very hard on the shoulder and elbow (if you throw a lot of curves). Try deliberately slowing down, using far less speed and focus on your form. As you gain strength increase the power of your throws. Best of luck in coming back. Back surgery really sucks.


Didn't think you were a baseball person....who knew...fav team


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 7, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Didn't think you were a baseball person....who knew...fav team


My dad played minor league ball before he upped for WWII. He was a pitcher and he taught me. It ruined me for softball LOL. I love baseball and prior to Covid used to go watch the local minor league games


----------



## raratt (Nov 7, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> My dad played minor league ball before he upped for WWII. He was a pitcher and he taught me. It ruined me for softball LOL. I love baseball and prior to Covid used to go watch the local minor league games


Baseball bores me. It is what it is.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> Baseball bores me. *It is what it is.*


Because you are who you are


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 7, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> My dad played minor league ball before he upped for WWII. He was a pitcher and he taught me. It ruined me for softball LOL. I love baseball and prior to Covid used to go watch the local minor league games


No shit, used to go to mine too. Love watching it and listening to it as well.... How's your split finger?


----------



## raratt (Nov 7, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Because you are who you are


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> Baseball bores me. It is what it is.


True, it does me too..till the end of a close game...then it's like who ya rooting for..


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 7, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> No shit, used to go to mine too. Love watching it and listening to it as well.... How's your split finger?


Never used it, after my time


raratt said:


>


That was a weird and discordant movie for me. Did you see it?


----------



## raratt (Nov 7, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Never used it, after my time
> 
> That was a weird and discordant movie for me. Did you see it?


Yeah, we were a bit disappointed, it had promise.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> Yeah, we were a bit disappointed, it had promise.


Yeah that sums up what I thought too. I liked Robin Williams. Did you see Bicentennial Man? That was a very good Robin Williams vehicle.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 7, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> @GreatwhiteNorth Loose the c- ap and run no balls?
> &


No, lube the detent assembly & reinstall as it came out.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 7, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Never used it, after my time
> 
> That was a weird and discordant movie for me. Did you see it?


Yep, thought robin was great in the character.


----------



## raratt (Nov 7, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> No, lube the detent assembly & reinstall as it came out.


You still talking about a valve?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> You still talking about a valve?


Yep


----------



## raratt (Nov 7, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yep


It sounded strangely erotic to me.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> It sounded strangely erotic to me.


All that liberal lubing with Molly


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> It sounded strangely erotic to me.


Yes, well, valve


----------



## sarahJane211 (Nov 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> Baseball bores me. It is what it is.


We call it rounders in England, and it's mainly a game for schoolgirls.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 8, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> No, lube the detent assembly & reinstall as it came out.


Yeah that's exactly what I did....but it only worked for a few rounds of wood. So I think this one is toast. I bet those balls fell back in to those worn out grooves. Old balls syndrome....


----------



## lokie (Nov 8, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah that's exactly what I did....but it only worked for a few rounds of wood. So I think this one is toast. I bet those balls fell back in to those worn out grooves. Old balls syndrome....


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 8, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah that's exactly what I did....but it only worked for a few rounds of wood. So I think this one is toast. I bet those balls fell back in to those worn out grooves. Old balls syndrome....


Old Balls, Old Grooves both need support.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 8, 2020)

lokie said:


>


Sitting down on the toilet.......teabagging has a whole new meaning lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 8, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> We call it rounders in England, and it's mainly a game for schoolgirls.


So do you still play?


SH420


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 8, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> My son came over for the first time in weeks. I insisted that we both wear masks and sit across the room from each other with a deluxe HEPA filter on high between us, and my ozone machine on low. He did not like this set up, fuck you, too bad. It's either this, or no visit. He knows I've had it twice, and I can't afford to get it again. We'll get used to it, it is much better than no visits...


You've had it twice? Both times tested positive?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 8, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Yeah, late flower. Good luck with that  May as well keep 'em in there, you never know. Aero cloning is awesome, but it isn't magic...


A few gorilla wreck cuttings started to root, but it's going S-L-O-W. 

Half of the geranium cuttings also have roots -- and some stowaway aphids! 

little motherfuckers...  

I'm thinking about adding some mild nutes to the res. 

What do you think of this stuff?


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 8, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> A few gorilla wreck cuttings started to root, but it's going S-L-O-W.
> 
> Half of the geranium cuttings also have roots -- and some stowaway aphids!
> 
> ...


I wouldn't use any nutes while attempting to root. I read that adding nutes actually makes rooting take longer, plus it makes a tastier soup for pathogens. Glad and surprised that some of those late flower cuttings are starting to root, you just never know. Fuck aphids...


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 8, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> You've had it twice? Both times tested positive?



First time in March I was in the hospital for a couple days with breathing issues, but I did not get a test as the tests were VERY limited then, and I did not meet all of criteria (no fever). The second time was a little over 3 months later, for which I did test positive. I was so bummed, I thought I was immune...


----------



## manfredo (Nov 8, 2020)

Damned the days are short...Got my buddies brake job done yesterday but that was it...well except for trimming 3 plants and cheering, celebrating, and vaping a lot after hearing the promising election news!



Chunky Stool said:


> A few gorilla wreck cuttings started to root, but it's going S-L-O-W.
> 
> Half of the geranium cuttings also have roots -- and some stowaway aphids!
> 
> ...


Maybe try warming your cloner up a bit too...If I recall you said your temp was in the high 60'sF....I run mine mid 70'sF and noticed it works better...I use to have a little aquarium chiller hooked up to my aero cloner and run it cooler but it broke, and the results are better at the higher temps, with the pool shock to keep the nasties at bay.



I gotta get my ass moving....12:30 and the sun is shining and I haven't even hit the shower yet....Did NOT want to get out of bed today


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 8, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I wouldn't use any nutes while attempting to root. I read that adding nutes actually makes rooting take longer, plus it makes a tastier soup for pathogens. Glad and surprised that some of those late flower cuttings are starting to root, you just never know. Fuck aphids...


I did read somewhere, not to feed them prior to taking cuts. The N slows the rooting process. 


SH420


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 8, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Damned the days are short...Got my buddies brake job done yesterday but that was it...well except for trimming 3 plants and cheering, celebrating, and vaping a lot after hearing the promising election news!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The days are so fucking short now. I'm getting up early (10am) just to experience some sun, which is only up for 6 hours with that schedule. I used to get up at about 2pm, and in the winter, it would be dark before I finished breakfast. That got depressing...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 8, 2020)

Back on the road again. 
Lowe's didn't work out think we found something at home depot 

SH420


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 8, 2020)

So far we have fed the birds, had coffee with edible spice cake, breakfast and piled on just a little with others on a kid asking for help without the slightest bit of patients.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 8, 2020)

818 Headband... I grew the strain once before and loved it but didn't save any clones. I have no idea if this will be the same but it came direct from Cali connection. Needs another week or so.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 8, 2020)

With the good news of the last days, I decided to make a celebratory meal. Walmart had a lovely rib steak. I made some gravy (experimental lot #3 in my bid to reverse-engineer KFC) to go with Annie’s excellent recipe for mashed potatoes.

The wind is howling here today, so the gas grill kept blowing out. I instrumented the steak and baked it at 350 until the two probes read 121 and 122 degrees.

A quick reverse sear in my wicked cool new steel pan (West Japan Tool) and an inspection cut later: nailed it.

Cheese sauce for the steak (Annie’s recipe) is oh so good.

Completing the tableau: a wine aged thirty. This is one of the few that Robert Parker rated a 100. This one is still showing a lot of that “southern French summer forest” character that informs the greatest wines of the Rhône Valley . (I remember that smell from a summer in the Alpes-Maritimes.)

This is my dancing-in-the-streets moment, and I thought I’d share it with my fellow RIU miscreants.



Today’s weather matches my sense of guarded hope.


----------



## raratt (Nov 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> With the good news of the last days, I decided to make a celebratory meal. Walmart had a lovely rib steak. I made some gravy (experimental lot #3 in my bid to reverse-engineer KFC) to go with Annie’s excellent recipe for mashed potatoes.
> 
> The wind is howling here today, so the gas grill kept blowing out. I instrumented the steak and baked it at 350 until the two probes read 121 and 122 degrees.
> 
> ...


I'm grilling burgers...lol. It's nice having the patio on the back of the house where the north wind can't get to it. The cover helps a bit also. It was snowing down to Paradise, but it isn't sticking.


----------



## raratt (Nov 8, 2020)

@Grandpapy is the ground white up there?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm grilling burgers...lol. It's nice having the patio on the back of the house where the north wind can't get to it. The cover helps a bit also. It was snowing down to Paradise, but it isn't sticking.


Here it is blowing hard enough that I’m keeping a weather eye on the fence, which tends to blow out sections because all that old wood is pretty spongy.

So far so good; we’re at peak wind if you trust Weather Underground.


----------



## raratt (Nov 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Here it is blowing hard enough that I’m keeping a weather eye on the fence, which tends to blow out sections because all that old wood is pretty spongy.
> 
> So far so good; we’re at peak wind if you trust Weather Underground.


windfinder.com/#7/38.6641/-120.4211


----------



## raratt (Nov 8, 2020)

Load of dishes done in the dishwasher, load of clothes in the dryer. Picked Boonie peppers and trimmed back the plant to come inside. Quarter for size reference. Burgers later.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> @Grandpapy is the ground white up there?


They were calling for 4", had two dustings, now gone. temp. 35.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 8, 2020)

Vanity at home depot didn't work out but we did order one. Should have it next week. 

SH420


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> So good to see you! What have you been up to? I hope you and yours are all doing well.


Building my real estate business. We are doing good. How about you and yours?


BudmanTX said:


> Good to see you around....wb


Good to see y'all.


curious2garden said:


> Baseball is very hard on the shoulder and elbow (if you throw a lot of curves). Try deliberately slowing down, using far less speed and focus on your form. As you gain strength increase the power of your throws. Best of luck in coming back. Back surgery really sucks.


I possibly couldve went pro. After I broke my collarbone and messed my shoulder up its hard to throw any kind of ball. I even have to throw from my side instead of a normal throw. If I throw normal and put too much power in it I cant lift my arm for a few days after.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 8, 2020)

whitebb2727 said:


> Building my real estate business. We are doing good. How about you and yours?
> 
> Good to see y'all.
> 
> I possibly couldve went pro. After I broke my collarbone and messed my shoulder up its hard to throw any kind of ball. I even have to throw from my side instead of a normal throw. If I throw normal and put too much power in it I cant lift my arm for a few days after.


We are good, thanks! I'm spending my retirement rescuing dogs, it's fun. I'm not getting much done right now but I'm looking forward to getting through to the other side of this mess. Don't be a stranger!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 8, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> First time in March I was in the hospital for a couple days with breathing issues, but I did not get a test as the tests were VERY limited then, and I did not meet all of criteria (no fever). The second time was a little over 3 months later, for which I did test positive. I was so bummed, I thought I was immune...


Glad you are still here, and good for you in setting boundaries with visiting.


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 8, 2020)

I made a few adjustments to my cloner, I've got round bubble stones and they move out of place easily, also every time I nudge the lid I moves it of square.

1st I cut the bottoms out of a couple of mesh pots for stands to sit the stones on and keep them in place, it works just fine a result!. 
I'll end up with a more suitable stone but it's not a priority atm.
I've got some sticky velcro so I added a couple velcro tabs to each side the lid so I can lift it with it moving out of place and fix it down so it doesn't move when I catch it.

I then trimmed the excess plastic of the lid, it's not 100% finished as I can't really take the lid off completely. 

I fed and tidied up some lower foliage on my flower clones and struck a clone from a vegging plant just to try out my cloner with something other than than a clone that's been in a fridge for 8 weeks, it odd the clones look like they should root but I'm having trouble with the stems turning to mush? 

I've added H2o2 to hopefully with the mush problem but I'm only 50/50 about it?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 8, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> I made a few adjustments to my cloner, I've got round bubble stones and they move out of place easily, also every time I nudge the lid I moves it of square.
> 
> 1st I cut the bottoms out of a couple of mesh pots for stands to sit the stones on and keep them in place, it works just fine a result!.
> I'll end up with a more suitable stone but it's not a priority atm.
> ...


I find pool shock (Calcium Hypochlorite) to be more effective


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 8, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> I made a few adjustments to my cloner, I've got round bubble stones and they move out of place easily, also every time I nudge the lid I moves it of square.
> 
> 1st I cut the bottoms out of a couple of mesh pots for stands to sit the stones on and keep them in place, it works just fine a result!.
> I'll end up with a more suitable stone but it's not a priority atm.
> ...


Have you tried hypochlorite?

1.0 gram 71% calcium hypochlorite in a liter of distilled water. This is your stock solution.

5 ml of this per gallon in your cloner should put an end to your mushy stem rot.

I also recommend you sterilize your pruning tool in alcohol- 95% ethyl, or unicorn horn (the 91% isopropyl alcohol that still is not on shelves here) in order to avoid transferring pathogens to each cut.

Do not add nutrients to the res. I suggest using the powder or liquid dip rooting agent. Look for NAA (naphthalene-2-acetic acid) as a major ingredient because IBA (indole-3-butyric acid) gets gnawed fast by the hypochlorite.

~edit~ in USA pool shock comes in two forms, appx. 68% and 71%. The higher-number one seems to work better than the numbers suggest.


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I find pool shock (Calcium Hypochlorite) to be more effective


Do you mean for the stem going mushy, have you had this before?
It's my 1st venture with refrigerated clones I was a bit hap hazard I'm going to try again with some major changes, acclimatisation, light levels, length of time and temps maybe 8 weeks was pushing it?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 8, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> Do you mean for the stem going mushy, have you had this before?
> It's my 1st venture with refrigerated clones I was a bit hap hazard I'm going to try again with some major changes, acclimatisation, light levels, length of time and temps maybe 8 weeks was pushing it?


The two major factors affecting clone success are temperature and pathogen control. The hypochlorite makes a bacterial problem unlikely/go away. Temps are rather more up to you.


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 8, 2020)

Thanks guys if I can stop the mushy stem I'd be 95% sure of rooting them at 8 weeks, I'm going to order some right now, does it come as a powder or solution any particular brand/type?

By chance do I know that as bleach?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 8, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> Thanks guys if I can stop the mushy stem I'd be 95% sure of rooting them at 8 weeks, I'm going to order some right now, does it come as a powder or solution?
> 
> By chance do I know that as bleach?


Bleach is sodium hypochlorite solution plus sodium chloride. Sodium can possibly cause lockout. The calcium product is based on a nutrient ion instead of an obstacle ion.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 8, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> Thanks guys if I can stop the mushy stem I'd be 95% sure of rooting them at 8 weeks, I'm going to order some right now, does it come as a powder or solution any particular brand/type?
> 
> By chance do I know that as bleach?





https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00WLWMM06/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&th=1


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 8, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> Do you mean for the stem going mushy, have you had this before?
> It's my 1st venture with refrigerated clones I was a bit hap hazard I'm going to try again with some major changes, acclimatisation, light levels, length of time and temps maybe 8 weeks was pushing it?


Pool shock as a substitute for H2O2.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 8, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> Do you mean for the stem going mushy, have you had this before?
> It's my 1st venture with refrigerated clones I was a bit hap hazard I'm going to try again with some major changes, acclimatisation, light levels, length of time and temps maybe 8 weeks was pushing it?


Also, you should know the temp of the water in the cloner. Even with the pool shock, if your water temps get above 85f or so, your stems will start to cook and turn to mush. These are cheap, accurate, and durable -




https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01C6PE4G2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Also, you should know the temp of the water in the cloner. Even with the pool shock, if your water temps get above 85f or so, your stems will start to cook and turn to mush. These are cheap, accurate, and durable -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep......


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 9, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Also, you should know the temp of the water in the cloner. Even with the pool shock, if your water temps get above 85f or so, your stems will start to cook and turn to mush. These are cheap, accurate, and durable -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm using something similar it's 20/21c/69/70f.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 9, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> I'm using something similar it's 20/21c/69/70f.


Great temp. The pool shock solution should really help you. I totally sucked at cloning until I started using it, now it's always 100% great roots. I also used Dip-n-Grow for faster, thicker rooting. Best of luck...


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 9, 2020)

I can't get the one above its currently available but I found this for £8 it's 70% 1kg it is the correct one? 








Chlorine Shock (Calcium Hypochlorite Granules) - 900g


Chemical: Calcium Hypochlorite Function: A granular form of chlorine shock treatment for larger volume pools that are not emptied on a regular basis. Can also be used as a chlorine sanitiser for indoor pools. You can find the MSDS sheet for this chemical under the Product Attachments tab below.




swimmingpoolchemicals.co.uk


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2020)

It was Italian night at my place yesterday, we made home made spaghetti and giant meatballs. It was my first shot at making pasta and it didn't go so well lol. It just fell apart in the water. The meatballs turned out amazing!


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was Italian night at my place yesterday, we made home made spaghetti and giant meatballs. It was my first shot at making pasta and it didn't go so well lol. It just fell apart in the water. The meatballs turned out amazing!
> 
> View attachment 4737781


Two words: al dente


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 9, 2020)

Went shop, ate a lot, oh and I ate a lot. I will now do the hard task of making a cuppa and oh eat some more


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 9, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Went shop, ate a lot, oh and I ate a lot. I will now do the hard task of making a cuppa and oh eat some more


Special occasion, or just giving free rein to your inner glutton?


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Special occasion, or just giving free rein to your inner glutton?


Inner glutton


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Special occasion, or just giving free rein to your inner glutton?


Change of sun and cold weather snaps me into pot roast mode ;D visions of potatoes danced in their heads.


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Change of sun and cold weather snaps me into pot roast mode ;D visions of potatoes danced in their heads.


I missed my Sunday Roast yesterday godsdammitohaggis, roast potatoes are my downfall.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 9, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Inner glutton


Atta boy!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Two words: Al Dente


sshhh I still owe him five large


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Two words: al dente


Didn't even get that far. I put it in boiling water and it broke into small pieces almost immediately.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> I missed my Sunday Roast yesterday godsdammitohaggis, roast potatoesare.mu downfall


Haggis


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Didn't even get that far. I put it in boiling water and it broke into small pieces almost immediately.


Was it old; cheap brand or had the package been mishandled?


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Didn't even get that far. I put it in boiling water and it broke into small pieces almost immediately.


How long did you knead your dough? And when you rolled it through the pasta press, did you fold it back on itself a few times and run it through at the same width?

did you start wide and progressively turn the dial one click narrower with each pass of the dough?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Was it old; cheap brand or had the package been mishandled?


I'm guessing fresh pasta was attempted 

SH420


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 9, 2020)

@raratt i just gotta ask, remember this is the same person who used coffee creamer in place of actual cream when trying to make home made caramels...


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 9, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Haggis


Oh no, a Sunday Roast is not usually haggis, that's just a swear word godsdammitohaggis better than saying 'shit on a stick' just cussing, no sheep were harmed , not even a lamb ffs


----------



## manfredo (Nov 9, 2020)

Here we go again....I just made an appt. for Wednesday to see a great ortho doctor, who rebuild my left shoulder 4-5 years ago. Now the right shoulder is torn...That's my unofficial diagnosis anyways. I have dislocated this one twice, so possibly a torn labrum along with a tear someplace else, and of course, arthritis. I have been babying it and doing PT exercises for decades. I haven't even been able to sleep good lately...I got up 3 x last night to take oxy! And my hand is going numb....ugh!! Should make for an interesting winter!! I was glad to be able to get in so quick at least...Lets hope surgery can be as quick.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 9, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I'm guessing fresh pasta was attempted
> 
> SH420


Good point, hadn't thought of that. Only my grandma made fresh pasta, even her daughters did the dry route


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Was it old; cheap brand or had the package been mishandled?


It was flower, salt and eggs. 



Metasynth said:


> How long did you knead your dough? And when you rolled it through the pasta press, did you fold it back on itself a few times and run it through at the same width?
> 
> did you start wide and progressively turn the dial one click narrower with each pass of the dough?


I dunno maybe 10 minutes kneading and rolling at most. I was making the meatballs while she was making the pasta so I'm not 100% sure. She used this pasta machine and watched the videos. I think she used too much flower and not enough egg. 



https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/master-chef-integrated-manual-pasta-maker-1429402p.1429402.html?


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 9, 2020)

So far, I woke up and went through the mom routine.

Talked to the medi-health people about the pill dispensing safe and found out I can't afford it. ($1300+/- on Amazon, $2176.95 from Medi-health)

Looked at my notifications and seen a mod wanting to blame me for starting a troll trap thread. Then I checked out the actual trolls that started the thread and seen they're still here.

Checked my drying herb, quickly realized I won't be able to see shit because it's too dark.

Had no idea the lights I used threw as much heat as they did so I'm sitting in a cold porch.

All things considered, it's not the worst morning I could have before coffee.

Last 12 hours

found nanners at week 9 of flower
Harvested 2 plants
Had my thread hijacked and turned into a troll trap
Got blamed for others hijacking my thread and turning it into a troll trap and told to stop making troll threads
Turned the TV on and Canada's Drag Race was playing (Lemon should have won)
Doggo wants extra cuddles
Not a bad day so far. Time to finish this smoke and have some coffee.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Good point, hadn't thought of that. Only my grandma made fresh pasta, even her daughters did the dry route


That will probably be our last attempt at it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 9, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> So far, I woke up and went through the mom routine.
> 
> Talked to the medi-health people about the pill dispensing safe and found out I can't afford it. ($1300+/- on Amazon, $2176.95 from Medi-health)
> 
> ...


I wanna make a troll trap. Will you show me how?


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That will probably be our last attempt at it.


Honestly, when it comes to spaghetti, dried is a better product than fresh anyway. Most Italians don’t eat fresh spaghetti, can’t get the same al dente chew from a piece of fresh pasta as you can from a piece of dried pasta.

fresh pasta is good for wider cuts like papperdelle, or filled pastas like ravioli


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That will probably be our last attempt at it.


I'd eat it.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 9, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I wanna make a troll trap. Will you show me how?


I don't think a troll trap thread is made on purpose however, if used properly, a troll trap thread can be used to ban a mass amount of trolls in one shot.

I had asked for verification on what I was seeing.



Then the trolls showed up and hijacked the thread.

It doesn't matter now, my plants are chopped and the bud is drying.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 9, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Here we go again....I just made an appt. for Wednesday to see a great ortho doctor, who rebuild my left shoulder 4-5 years ago. Now the right shoulder is torn...That's my unofficial diagnosis anyways. I have dislocated this one twice, so possibly a torn labrum along with a tear someplace else, and of course, arthritis. I have been babying it and doing PT exercises for decades. I haven't even been able to sleep good lately...I got up 3 x last night to take oxy! And my hand is going numb....ugh!! Should make for an interesting winter!! I was glad to be able to get in so quick at least...Lets hope surgery can be as quick.


Reading this made me cringe. 
Shoulder surgery ain't for the timid.

I've had rotator cuff repair on the right and get steroid injections in the left for "impingement". 

My golf buddies make fun of my swing because the range of motion is about 2/3 normal. 
And I still crush it -- just had to increase the tempo a bit.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 9, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I don't think a troll trap thread is made on purpose however, if used properly, a troll trap thread can be used to ban a mass amount of trolls in one shot.
> 
> I had asked for verification on what I was seeing.
> 
> ...


What do you think caused the herming?
Light leaks? Environment? Traights of the strain?

SH420


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 9, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> What do you think caused the herming?
> Light leaks? Environment? Traights of the strain?
> 
> SH420


Temperature swing stress, pH stress, adding the final flowering nutrients too early (homemade Cha-ching type stuff).

The nanners were entirely my fault. I know what I did so I don't do it again (but probably will because I'm a forgetful fool).


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 9, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Honestly, when it comes to spaghetti, dried is a better product than fresh anyway. Most Italians don’t eat fresh spaghetti, can’t get the same al dente chew from a piece of fresh pasta as you can from a piece of dried pasta.
> 
> fresh pasta is good for wider cuts like papperdelle, or filled pastas like ravioli


You are surrounded by friends.....you can admit it's not your best dish.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> You are surrounded by friends.....you can admit it's not your best dish.


You are surrounded by friends.....you can admit it’s not your best post.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Honestly, when it comes to spaghetti, dried is a better product than fresh anyway. Most Italians don’t eat fresh spaghetti, can’t get the same al dente chew from a piece of fresh pasta as you can from a piece of dried pasta.
> 
> fresh pasta is good for wider cuts like papperdelle, or filled pastas like ravioli


We were trying to recreate spaghetti like we get at our favorite Italian joint Scaddabush. They use fresh pasta for everything. I prefer capellini over spaghetti but this machine doesn't cut that thin. The meatballs came pretty close to the restaurant. One of their cooks told me to add two tablespoon of worcestershire. Who knew rotten anchovies and onions make things taste so good.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I don't think a troll trap thread is made on purpose however, if used properly, a troll trap thread can be used to ban a mass amount of trolls in one shot.
> 
> I had asked for verification on what I was seeing.
> 
> ...


not bad, not bad at all....

keep it green


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> We were trying to recreate spaghetti like we get at our favorite Italian joint Scaddabush. They use fresh pasta for everything. I prefer capellini over spaghetti but this machine doesn't cut that thin. The meatballs came pretty close to the restaurant. One of their cooks told me to add two tablespoon of worcestershire. Who knew rotten anchovies and onions make things taste so good.


A little pork in there is also pretty good.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 9, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> not bad, not bad at all....
> 
> keep it green


I wish I had a scale so I could tell the wet weight and estimate the projected dry weight.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 9, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> You are surrounded by friends.....you can admit it’s not your best post.


Touché


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I wish I had a scale so I could tell the wet weight and estimate the projected dry weight.


that sounds like a goal to me, next purchase...maybe..


----------



## manfredo (Nov 9, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Reading this made me cringe.
> Shoulder surgery ain't for the timid.
> 
> I've had rotator cuff repair on the right and get steroid injections in the left for "impingement".
> ...


It makes me cringe too. It took about 2 years for the left side to fully heal, but that was a really bad tear done in an accident. But I have pretty good range of motion now. The right one has been torn for years and I have gotten by with PT exercises, to strengthen it. 

Maybe I can get lucky and just get some injections, because I have no idea how I'd manage alone in the winter. I would have to hire out my snow plowing and maintenance for the winter. At least no firewood to deal with!!! Well, we will see what's up here soon.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> We were trying to recreate spaghetti like we get at our favorite Italian joint Scaddabush. They use fresh pasta for everything. I prefer capellini over spaghetti but this machine doesn't cut that thin. The meatballs came pretty close to the restaurant. One of their cooks told me to add two tablespoon of worcestershire. * Who knew rotten anchovies and onions make things taste so good.*


Raises hand!! I did, I did!!!!


----------



## manfredo (Nov 9, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I don't think a troll trap thread is made on purpose however, if used properly, a troll trap thread can be used to ban a mass amount of trolls in one shot.
> 
> I had asked for verification on what I was seeing.
> 
> ...


Looks good...but are you drying them with your lights on?? Maybe it's the reflection, because that wouldn't be a good idea.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Raises hand!! I did, I did!!!!


Is that a regular staple of Italian cooking? I've had a bottle of lea and perrins in my fridge for years that's never been opened. I bought it for making caesars and never got around to it.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is that a regular staple of Italian cooking? I've had a bottle of lea and perrins in my fridge for years that's never been opened. I bought it for making caesars and never got around to it.


I never understood why y’all call a Bloody Mary a Caesar...lol

one of my favorite drinks though!

And for those who say a Caesar isn’t a Bloody Mary...suuuure it isn’t, bud. Sure it isn’t.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I never understood why y’all call a Bloody Mary a Caesar...lol
> 
> one of my favorite drinks though!
> 
> And for those who say a Caesar isn’t a Bloody Mary...suuuure it isn’t, bud. Sure it isn’t.


Caesar is clamato juice  

I often wonder about about weird food and drinks like clamato juice, like who was the first person to think I'd like to drink a clam but it needs a little tomato juice and celery salt.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 9, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I don't think a troll trap thread is made on purpose however, if used properly, a troll trap thread can be used to ban a mass amount of trolls in one shot.
> 
> I had asked for verification on what I was seeing.
> 
> ...


Meh... some plants just finish faster than others. 

Late nanners are like a pop-up turkey timer -- it's done.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 9, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I never understood why y’all call a Bloody Mary a Caesar...lol
> 
> one of my favorite drinks though!
> 
> And for those who say a Caesar isn’t a Bloody Mary...suuuure it isn’t, bud. Sure it isn’t.


Who the hell puts tomatoes in Caesar salad!



Laughing Grass said:


> Caesar is clamato juice
> 
> I often wonder about about weird food and drinks like clamato juice, like who was the first person to think I'd like to drink a clam but it needs a little tomato juice and celery salt.


Who the hell puts clamato in a Bloody Mary!

Jesus people get it together!


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is that a regular staple of Italian cooking? I've had a bottle of lea and perrins in my fridge for years that's never been opened. I bought it for making caesars and never got around to it.


Worcestershire no; anchovies, anchovy paste, garum(liquamen) and onions; yes


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 9, 2020)

A1 is good in a Bloody


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 9, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Looks good...but are you drying them with your lights on?? Maybe it's the reflection, because that wouldn't be a good idea.


Nope, light were on for the trimming. Now the bud dries in darkness for 7-10 days...or until I get the snap I'm looking for.

Then it's on to Jar city for an extended cure (with a cheat hoot planned for 2 weeks after jarring).


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Worcestershire no; anchovies, anchovy paste, garum(liquamen) and onions; yes


Wow I always thought garum was Greek... it was the Italians all along.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wow I always thought garum was Greek... it was the Italians all along.


As chauvinistic as I am, neither the Romans or Greeks can claim origination; Phoenicians get the credit; the rest just noted a good thing


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Raises hand!! I did, I did!!!!


Garum lite

~edit~ late to this party


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> As chauvinistic as I am, neither the Romans or Greeks can claim origination; Phoenicians get the credit; the rest just noted a good thing


I must say, this makes me wonder about the epithets the Romans had for the Phoenicians. Folks from Africa always drew the short end of the stick from Europeans. Never mind Egypt.

So long as there is no vid of Caesar pimping Goya brand rotten fish liquid.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> What do you think caused the herming?
> Light leaks? Environment? Traights of the strain?
> 
> SH420


9 weeks in flower, apomixis, it was done.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I must say, this makes me wonder about the epithets the Romans had for the Phoenicians. Folks from Africa always drew the short end of the stick from Europeans. Never mind Egypt.
> 
> So long as there is no vid of Caesar pimping Goya brand rotten fish liquid.


I don't believe the Phoenicians ever met the Romans, their descendents the Carthaginians, yes .


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I don't believe the Phoenicians ever met the Romans, their descendents the Carthaginians, yes .


I remember being taught that Carthage was the capital of Phoenicia. I could be quite wrong, but I prefer throwing a teacher 45 years ago under the bus.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I remember being taught that Carthage was the capital of Phoenicia. I could be quite wrong, but I prefer throwing a teacher 45 years ago under the bus.


And hit reverse a few times lol

From Wiki: Phoenician civilization was organized in city-states, similar to those of ancient Greece, of which the most notable were Tyre, Sidon, and Byblos.[13][14] Each city-state was politically independent, and there is no evidence the Phoenicians viewed themselves as a single nationality.[15] Carthage, a Phoenician settlement in northwest Africa, became a major civilization in its own right in the seventh century BC


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> And hit reverse a few times lol
> 
> From Wiki: Phoenician civilization was organized in city-states, similar to those of ancient Greece, of which the most notable were Tyre, Sidon, and Byblos.[13][14] Each city-state was politically independent, and there is no evidence the Phoenicians viewed themselves as a single nationality.[15] Carthage, a Phoenician settlement in northwest Africa, became a major civilization in its own right in the seventh century BC


Oh Herr Sowieso, be proud of the delayed oopsie that you have so elegantly planted.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I wanna make a troll trap. Will you show me how?


1. Make subject of thread: Stomps into the forum,
2. Act naive about your plant being done, then
3. Claim massive years of growing experience.

Guaranteed to be a barn burner.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Reading this made me cringe.
> Shoulder surgery ain't for the timid.
> 
> I've had rotator cuff repair on the right and get steroid injections in the left for "impingement".
> ...


Yeah, I got the bad news I need both shoulders done. I'm sad.


manfredo said:


> It makes me cringe too. It took about 2 years for the left side to fully heal, but that was a really bad tear done in an accident. But I have pretty good range of motion now. The right one has been torn for years and I have gotten by with PT exercises, to strengthen it.
> 
> Maybe I can get lucky and just get some injections, because I have no idea how I'd manage alone in the winter. I would have to hire out my snow plowing and maintenance for the winter. At least no firewood to deal with!!! Well, we will see what's up here soon.


So sorry, that is expensive and unpleasant but can change your life when done right.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 9, 2020)

Well, I think the end of the great weather has arrived. I cannot complain, I've been out every day for the last week getting sun, riding my bike, and checking out the hotties with very naughty bodies. I'm pretty tired, tbh, no regrets going into the cold weather. Met a really nice and beautifully thick Asian jogger today, she sat on the same bench I was sunbathing on and chatted me up. I asked for her number on a whim, and she gave it to me. Hope it's real. First time I've done that all year. Would be worth getting covid again if we get to smash a few times. Goodbye summer, it was real...


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Well, I think the end of the great weather has arrived. I cannot complain, I've been out every day for the last week getting sun, riding my bike, and checking out the hotties with very naughty bodies. I'm pretty tired, tbh, no regrets going into the cold weather. Met a really nice and beautifully thick Asian jogger today, she sat on the same bench I was sunbathing on and chatted me up. I asked for her number on a whim, and she gave it to me. Hope it's real. First time I've done that all year. Would be worth getting covid again if we get to smash a few times. Goodbye summer, it was real...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4738215


^^ why I love you Tyler.


----------



## raratt (Nov 9, 2020)

Had to drive to town to drop off an Amazon return. Will be doing this for awhile.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> Had to drive to town to drop off an Amazon return. Will be doing this for awhile.View attachment 4738252View attachment 4738253


IDK why people say trimming isn't fun.......i love watching trimmers


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 9, 2020)

90F time to go home soon


----------



## raratt (Nov 9, 2020)

My fingers are sticky.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> My fingers are sticky.


Breakout the coconut oil!


----------



## raratt (Nov 9, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Breakout the coconut oil!


That works?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> That works?


It does.


----------



## raratt (Nov 9, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> It does.


I was thinkin' nail polish remover... or Iso lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> That works?


Any fat works. I use beef grease followed by dish soap.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 9, 2020)

I use olive oil or bourbon....


----------



## raratt (Nov 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I use olive oil or bourbon....


Coconut oil works. I have some 190 proof Everclear, but I have other plans for it...lol. I'd probably light my hand on fire when I light a smoke anyway.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> Coconut oil works. I have some 190 proof Everclear, but I have other plans for it...lol. *I'd probably light my hand on fire when I light a smoke anyway.*


LOL oops!


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL oops!


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 9, 2020)

Butter works well and washes off easy.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2020)

PAM.....


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2020)

GOOP.....


----------



## raratt (Nov 9, 2020)

doublejj said:


> GOOP.....
> View attachment 4738451


No, I don't want to join the trim retreat...lol.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> No, I don't want to join the trim retreat...lol.


But I just put you're X-Mas stocking on the tree.....


----------



## raratt (Nov 9, 2020)

doublejj said:


> But I just put you're X-Mas stocking on the tree.....
> View attachment 4738473


But you cut all the trees down...


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> But you cut all the trees down...


1 greenhouse still standing......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 10, 2020)

don't any of you wear gloves when you trim?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> don't any of you wear gloves when you trim?


Nope



Cleaned the kitchen and mopped the floor ugh


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 10, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned the kitchen and mopped the floor ugh


probably easier than beef fat and dish soap.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 10, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Cleaned the kitchen and mopped the floor ugh


Before 8am? I haven't even gotten dressed.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Before 8am? I haven't even gotten dressed.


lol I woke up at 4:30 and was WIDE AWAKE


Edit: dressed? In real clothes? pfft


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> don't any of you wear gloves when you trim?


I do but I'm used to working in gloves. I can understand most folks don't like them and sticky washes off. My favorite conversations are when I'm not wearing gloves at the store and I get shade. I explain I'm outside and everything is processed through the non-sterile core before entering the sterile core and walk away.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 10, 2020)

Managed to sleep till 5 30 am. Add the 2 hours I slept on the couch for and I'm ready to conquer the world! Anyone need anything conquered?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Managed to sleep till 5 30 am. Add the 2 hours I slept on the couch for and I'm ready to conquer the world! Anyone need anything conquered?


I have a tile repair on my spa that could use some whipping into shape, thanks.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 10, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I have a tile repair on my spa that could use some whipping into shape, thanks.


You have never seen my tile work apparently.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 10, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> lol I woke up at 4:30 and was WIDE AWAKE
> 
> 
> Edit: dressed? In real clothes? pfft


4:30am Nuts to that! Does Barbie sleep through the noise? Leggings and a hoodie are my go to quarantine clothes. 




curious2garden said:


> I do but I'm used to working in gloves. I can understand most folks don't like them and sticky washes off. My favorite conversations are when I'm not wearing gloves at the store and I get shade. I explain I'm outside and everything is processed through the non-sterile core before entering the sterile core and walk away.


You get looks for not wearing gloves at the store? I didn't wear gloves the first time I trimmed but have every time since.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> You have never seen my tile work apparently.


It can't be worse than mine. I follow cake decorating protocols (right down to my spatulas).


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 10, 2020)

No uber delivery 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325830508111126528


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> No uber delivery
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325830508111126528


Sweet! I can get horse balls to go!


----------



## manfredo (Nov 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> don't any of you wear gloves when you trim?


I was thinking the same thing...I always wear gloves while trimming. I have gotten so I wear them while working on cars, or anything nasty messy. I had a pair on this am doing some cleaning!


----------



## manfredo (Nov 10, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Managed to sleep till 5 30 am. Add the 2 hours I slept on the couch for and I'm ready to conquer the world! Anyone need anything conquered?


Oh I have a long, long list!!!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 10, 2020)

Charas - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





Don't think you can do this with gloves


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Charas - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do they do that? Guess I need to feed my ladies way more to get that kind of resin!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Charas - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm not sure how I feel about smoking someone's sloughed skin cells



manfredo said:


> I was thinking the same thing...I always wear gloves while trimming. I have gotten so I wear them while working on cars, or anything nasty messy. I had a pair on this am doing some cleaning!


These are my new favorite. I bought a pair to bleach out my grow room. 



https://www.homedepot.ca/product/gorilla-grip-long-cuff-neoprene-gloves-lg/1000684084


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about smoking someone's sloughed skin cells
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should start with clean hands.......


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about smoking someone's sloughed skin cells
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Least you kill them with fire!


----------



## doublejj (Nov 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Charas - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes you can, i collect rosin with gloves when squishing.....


----------



## manfredo (Nov 10, 2020)

Damn that looks good!

You guys who live in the south don't know how lucky you are working on cars...shit rusts on so bad up here. I have been trying to change the EGR valve on my F150 for about a week now...I have everything loose except for the compression fitting for the exhaust line, and it is rusty as hell & stuck!! Been spraying it with CRC, banging on it with a small hammer, and every almost every trick I can think of. I have not tried heat yet, but I think I am going to slice the EGR valve with a cutting wheel and try that...Once I have the new part in hand. 

It actually runs fine, but is throwing a code and the NYS inspection is over due by several months,...as is my car, but that should pass. NYS waived inspections because of covid until November 1st. All my vehicles are behind on maintenance.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 10, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Damn that looks good!
> 
> You guys who live in the south don't know how lucky you are working on cars...shit rusts on so bad up here. I have been trying to change the EGR valve on my F150 for about a week now...I have everything loose except for the compression fitting for the exhaust line, and it is rusty as hell & stuck!! Been spraying it with CRC, banging on it with a small hammer, and every almost every trick I can think of. I have not tried heat yet, but I think I am going to slice the EGR valve with a cutting wheel and try that...Once I have the new part in hand.
> 
> It actually runs fine, but is throwing a code and the NYS inspection is over due by several months,...as is my car, but that should pass. NYS waived inspections because of covid until November 1st. All my vehicles are behind on maintenance.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 10, 2020)

doublejj said:


> yes you can, i collect rosin with gloves when squishing.....
> 
> View attachment 4738895
> 
> View attachment 4738897


Does it come off easy like that? Different techniques I guess.....Charasing always reminds me of old school hash I used to get. I prefer old school over rosin......I never got into anything pressed.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 10, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Damn that looks good!
> 
> You guys who live in the south don't know how lucky you are working on cars...shit rusts on so bad up here. I have been trying to change the EGR valve on my F150 for about a week now...I have everything loose except for the compression fitting for the exhaust line, and it is rusty as hell & stuck!! Been spraying it with CRC, banging on it with a small hammer, and every almost every trick I can think of. I have not tried heat yet, but I think I am going to slice the EGR valve with a cutting wheel and try that...Once I have the new part in hand.
> 
> It actually runs fine, but is throwing a code and the NYS inspection is over due by several months,...as is my car, but that should pass. NYS waived inspections because of covid until November 1st. All my vehicles are behind on maintenance.


Try heat.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Does it come off easy like that? Different techniques I guess.....Charasing always reminds me of old school hash I used to get. I prefer old school over rosin......I never got into anything pressed.


resin won't stick to parchment paper or Nitrile gloves, you just have to work with it. Hint: I use ceramic floor tiles as cooling tables. when the rosin starts to get warm put it on a floor tile to cool down. Ever watch them make candy by hand?...


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 10, 2020)

doublejj said:


> resin won't stick to parchment paper or Nitrile gloves, you just have to work with it. Hint: I use ceramic floor tiles as cooling tables. when the rosin starts to get warm put it on a floor tile to cool down. Ever watch them make candy by hand?...


I get the idea that you're throwing out there. 

Guess rosin just doesn't get me going like real hash. Or I should say orignal extraction. Seriously, I've had some shatter in my freezer for probably over a year now.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I get the idea that you're throwing out there.
> 
> Guess rosin just doesn't get me going like real hash. Or I should say orignal extraction. Seriously, I've had some shatter in my freezer for probably over a year now.


"real hash" has a lot of impurities and plant material.....rosin is pure THC resin


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 10, 2020)

doublejj said:


> "real hash" has a lot of impurities and plant material.....rosin is pure THC resin


I understand.......I like old school over rosin. Rosin is pretty, I'll give it that.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 10, 2020)

Nice article...








See Inside the Himalayan Villages That Grow Cannabis


The plant is native but illegal in India, and mountain farmers rely on its cultivation.




www.nationalgeographic.com





afternoon....it's been a day....lets say


----------



## raratt (Nov 10, 2020)

manfredo said:


> spraying it with CRC,


Sea Foam.


----------



## raratt (Nov 10, 2020)

3 plants trimmed and hanging to dry, 3 to go. Lights unplugged in the grow room. I might want to put a heater out there to help with the drying. It froze pretty good last night.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> don't any of you wear gloves when you trim?


Yep, I use 7 mil gloves now instead of 5 mil because I can't find em. 
But you've still got to clean the gunk off once in a while. 

Heat is definitely your friend when it comes to cleaning gooey residue.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about smoking someone's sloughed skin cells


Everything sticks to sticky buds. 

The plethora of microscopic stowaways is why outdoor bud is cheaper.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 10, 2020)

DarkWeb post: 15925824 said:


> Try heat.


Heat it until it just begins to glow red & then shock it with a quick bath from your garden hose (cold) -once cool, shoot it with some PB blaster & let it set for a few hours hitting it w/ the PB occasionally.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 10, 2020)

I'm going to buy some clones for the first time in almost 6 years. 

What would you pick from this list? 

Lodi Dodi 
Pineapple Express 
513 Kush 
Purps 1 
Fruit Loop OG 
Northern Berry
Green Crack 
Chocolope 
Tangie Treat 
Black Mamba 
Miracle Whip 
Purple Arrow 
Lemon Soul 
Big Apple Butter 
Chocolope Sundae 
Time Lapse 
Zkittlez Mintz 
Blue Grapes 
Day Tripper 
Sundae Driver 
Blue Cookies 
Dutch Treat 
Zeus OG 
Golden Ticket 
9# Hammer 
King Tut 
Albino Leprechaun 
Lemon Sour Diesel (LSD) 
Valley Sundae 
Lavender Martini 
Super Silver Haze 
Pure Purple 
Blueberry Sativa 
Nepali Cream 
Oregon Silver Haze 
Purple Urkle 
Dude What Is That 
Legacy OG 
Peyote Cookies 
AK-47 
Grape TK 
Magilla Gorilla 
Double Dream 
Boom Town 
Cookie Dough Sundae 
Unicorn Breath 
Powdered Donuts 
Cookies N Chem 
Headband 
LA Zkittlez 
Garlic Juice 
Jack Herer 
Purple Chemdawg 
Acapulco Gold 
Orange Sherbet 
Platinum Cake 
L. Meringue 
Island Flavor 
Passion Punch 
Poon Tang Pie 
Jelly Pie 
Pre-98 Bubba Kush
Lemon Jack 
Strawberries & Cream 
GMO 
Banana Split 
Candy Kush 
Mimosa 
PitBull


----------



## raratt (Nov 10, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm going to buy some clones for the first time in almost 6 years.
> 
> What would you pick from this list?
> 
> ...


Damn, talk about choices...


----------



## Joedank (Nov 10, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm going to buy some clones for the first time in almost 6 years.
> 
> What would you pick from this list?
> 
> ...


Headband 
Unicorn breath
Pre 98 bubba
GMO 

but that’s just me..


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 10, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I do but I'm used to working in gloves. I can understand most folks don't like them and sticky washes off. My favorite conversations are when I'm not wearing gloves at the store and I get shade. I explain I'm outside and everything is processed through the non-sterile core before entering the sterile core and walk away.


I wear only one glove when trimming, the left one. I try to handle all the plants with the gloved hand, and I like to keep my right free for trimming. Plus, wearing the one glove makes me feel like Michael Jackson (sans child molestation...)


----------



## raratt (Nov 10, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I wear only one glove when trimming, the left one. I try to handle all the plants with the gloved hand, and I like to keep my right free for trimming. Plus, wearing the one glove makes me feel like Michael Jackson (sans child molestation...)


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 10, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I wear only one glove when trimming, the left one. I try to handle all the plants with the gloved hand, and I like to keep my right free for trimming. Plus, wearing the one glove makes me feel like Michael Jackson (sans child molestation...)


No gloves, I trim bareback  Vagina


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 10, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm going to buy some clones for the first time in almost 6 years.
> 
> What would you pick from this list?
> 
> ...


9-21 and 52 why not?
I live in the worst state in the country.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I wear only one glove when trimming, the left one. I try to handle all the plants with the gloved hand, and I like to keep my right free for trimming. Plus, wearing the one glove makes me feel like Michael Jackson (sans child molestation...)


Thanks, that could work. When this table finishes I'll try that. I'm right hand dominant so why should I need a glove to hold scissors. My guess is I'm f'd up I am when I'm trimming.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about smoking someone's sloughed skin cells
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you put your gloves in the freezer inside out?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> No gloves, I trim bareback  Vagina


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 10, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks, that could work. When this table finishes I'll try that. I'm right hand dominant so why should I need a glove to hold scissors. My guess is I'm f'd up I am when I'm trimming.


NO?!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> NO?!


Yeah we all have our faults, the right hand is mine, no ambidexterity


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 10, 2020)

curious2garden said:


>


I turned the old lady (she’s sleeping so I can say that) on to velvet underground and lou reed. Also nico but she’s not such a fan.
I said hey baby


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 10, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah we all have our faults, the right hand is mine, no ambidexterity


I’m mean fucked up while trimming, stoner.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I turned the old lady (she’s sleeping so I can say that) on to velvet underground and lou reed. Also nico but she’s not such a fan.
> I said hey baby


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 10, 2020)

curious2garden said:


>


APP had our class album of 1984. Lame
It should’ve been 1984 by VH.


----------



## raratt (Nov 10, 2020)

I'm HS bicentennial class.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 10, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Do you put your gloves in the freezer inside out?



Check out this pile of trim gloves in the freezer from last year and this one - 





They kinda look like used condoms from hobos. I keep those in the fridge...


----------



## sarahJane211 (Nov 10, 2020)

curious2garden said:


>


How fucked is this?


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 11, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> How fucked is this?
> View attachment 4739487


Yeah, that sux. You should get a vpn service so that you can watch anything from anywhere. They are also useful for masking your identity...


----------



## sarahJane211 (Nov 11, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Yeah, that sux. You should get a vpn service so that you can watch anything from anywhere. They are also useful for masking your identity...


No need, nobody cares who I am, where I am, or what I'm doing.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 11, 2020)

Same thing i do every day for the last 90 days m-f and some weekends...hand water 2200 plants...


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 11, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> No need, nobody cares who I am, where I am, or what I'm doing.



_I _care, Sarah Jane. I care very much. Now just who are you, where are you, and what are you doing???


----------



## GeneBanker (Nov 11, 2020)

I attended a work seminar about the importance of developing your employees over just managing them. How to empower them to make decisions for a better customer experience. And I ordered a new humidifier whilst waiting for my new lights to come in


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 11, 2020)

Are you a pimp? You sound like a pimp...


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 11, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Are you a pimp? You sound like a pimp...


You ever see this?








Pimps Up, Ho's Down (1998) - IMDb


Pimps Up, Ho's Down: Directed by Brent Owens. With Bishop Don Magic Juan, Ice-T, Big Lex Lex, Mike Epps. A realistic look into the lives of real pimps such as Ice-T, Don "Magic" Juan and others. Alongside real hookers, thugs and their clients on the mean streets of various cities within America.




m.imdb.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 11, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Everything sticks to sticky buds.
> 
> The plethora of microscopic stowaways is why outdoor bud is cheaper.


My outdoor auto is going to be edibles. I guess I'm okay with eating, just not smoking it. 



Chunky Stool said:


> I'm going to buy some clones for the first time in almost 6 years.
> 
> What would you pick from this list?
> 
> ...


Don't you run the risk of bring other people's problems into your garden? 



mysunnyboy said:


> Do you put your gloves in the freezer inside out?


No I throw them out. What's the benefit of putting them in the freezer?


----------



## sarahJane211 (Nov 11, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> _I _care, Sarah Jane. I care very much. Now just who are you, where are you, and what are you doing???


I'm an old guy, I'm in Asia, and I spend all my time getting drunk and banging hookers (and smoking cannabis).


----------



## BleedsGreen (Nov 11, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Check out this pile of trim gloves in the freezer from last year and this one -
> 
> 
> View attachment 4739440
> ...


Why are you saving them? Uses?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 11, 2020)

BleedsGreen said:


> Why are you saving them? Uses?


He ships them to Vietnam









Police seize 345,000 used condoms that were sold as new


Police in Vietnam have confiscated an estimated 345,000 used condoms which had been cleaned and resold as new, state media reported.




www.cnn.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 11, 2020)

BleedsGreen said:


> Why are you saving them? Uses?


@Laughing Grass 
The sticky comes right off after it’s been frozen. Smoky smoky


----------



## GeneBanker (Nov 11, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Are you a pimp? You sound like a pimp...


Just a guy, growing his career and his bud plants.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @Laughing Grass
> The sticky comes right off after it’s been frozen. Smoky smoky


lol wish I knew that a couple years ago.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 11, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Are you a pimp? You sound like a pimp...


His proactive concern for developing his employees’ humidity does seem to be a tell.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 11, 2020)

Ordered new bulbs and ballast.


----------



## sunni (Nov 11, 2020)

I HAVE FINALLY CLEARED OUT THE 12,000 USER QUE.


----------



## sunni (Nov 11, 2020)

i had to individually clikc a tiny tiny circle box for months to clear that ONT HE DAILY my finger hurts.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 11, 2020)

sunni said:


> I HAVE FINALLY CLEARED OUT THE 12,000 USER QUE.


Select all.....delete.....lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 11, 2020)

sunni said:


> i had to individually clikc a tiny tiny circle box for months to clear that ONT HE DAILY my finger hurts.


Your eyes bleeding yet? Man I hate that.


----------



## sunni (Nov 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Select all.....delete.....lol


i wish they had a select all button


DarkWeb said:


> Your eyes bleeding yet? Man I hate that.


i wear blue light blocking glasses when working , but basically


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Ordered new bulbs and ballast.


Did you check craigslist first? 
It's hit or miss, but I've scored some great gear on the cheap. 

That reminds me... I've got a box of "thingies" from my last buy and still don't know what they are.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 11, 2020)

sunni said:


> i wish they had a select all button
> 
> i wear blue light blocking glasses when working , but basically


I was wondering if those helped more than just saving your eyes. Do they help with the fatigue and burning? 

I'm starting some more online classes today...lol guess I didn't have enough going on


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 11, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Did you check craigslist first?
> It's hit or miss, but I've scored some great gear on the cheap.
> 
> That reminds me... I've got a box of "thingies" from my last buy and still don't know what they are.


Yeah but since you can’t grow legally here (did I say that?!?!) it’s not a great place for stuff.
I’m lucky to have a Home Depot and an imagination.
Here comes hurricane H. Kind of ironic.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 11, 2020)

GeneBanker said:


> I attended a work seminar about the importance of developing your employees over just managing them. How to empower them to make decisions for a better customer experience. And I ordered a new humidifier whilst waiting for my new lights to come in


I attended one of those before retiring. It was quite cool and if you follow their advice with a few minor adjustments, you can turn your employees into minions! That's why I was able to retire


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 11, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Did you check craigslist first?
> It's hit or miss, but I've scored some great gear on the cheap.
> 
> That reminds me... I've got a box of "thingies" from my last buy and still don't know what they are.


Res heaters???


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 11, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> I'm an old guy, I'm in Asia, and I spend all my time getting drunk and banging hookers (and smoking cannabis).


I want to be you when I grow up...


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 11, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Res heaters???
> View attachment 4739740


Commercial grade dildos with temp control...


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 11, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Commercial grade dildos with temp control...


Medical grade anal expanders with butt-comfort heat setting...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 11, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Medical grade anal expanders with butt-comfort heat setting...


Lemon lotus vagina


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 11, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I want to be you when I grow up...


Nah he likes water buffaloes in the bathtub


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 11, 2020)

I did the usual stuff so far plus I gave the drying buds another once over to see how the trichs survived the rough trim.

I found another nanner so I'm sorta glad I chopped her down. I probably could have let her go another week without any damage but I didn't and I'm trying to be cool with it.


----------



## sunni (Nov 11, 2020)

Nothing better than target Christmas light shopping and bows and wreathes and glitter abound and Starbucks too bad @neosapien wasn’t with me he could’ve waited in the car


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 11, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Commercial grade dildos with temp control...


Gotta do some field trials for these. 
— edit —
Holy steaming shit! 
Astroglide conducts electricity, big time!

thank god for GFCI.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 11, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Gotta do some field trials for these.
> — edit —
> Holy steaming shit!
> Astroglide conducts electricity, big time!
> ...


That is rear-volting. @Laughing Grass


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Nah he likes water buffaloes in the bathtub


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 11, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Gotta do some field trials for these.
> — edit —
> Holy steaming shit!
> Astroglide conducts electricity, big time!
> ...


pull a magnum over it, you'll be fine.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> pull a magnum over it, you'll be fine.


For a gay girl, you sure know a lot about condoms


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> pull a magnum over it, you'll be fine.


Are you suggesting something about our colleague’s uhm stretchiness?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That is rear-volting. @Laughing Grass


I know nothing about bum games. 



tyler.durden said:


> For a gay girl, you sure know a lot about condoms


I attended sex ed in elementary school. Condoms have more uses than just wrapping a wiener.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Are you suggesting something about our colleague’s uhm stretchiness?


better to go big and not have an accident.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I know nothing about bum games.
> 
> 
> 
> I attended sex ed in elementary school. Condoms have more uses than just wrapping a wiener.


PS totally grooving on your poppy.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I attended sex ed in elementary school.


They teach about extra large Magnums and used Vietnamese resale condoms in sex ed? Canada has a much more comprehensive program than the US.


> Condoms have more uses than just wrapping a wiener.


Subbed...


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I know nothing about bum games.
> 
> 
> 
> I attended sex ed in elementary school. Condoms have more uses than just wrapping a wiener.


Besides beefy durable water balloons?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 11, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Besides beefy durable water balloons?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 11, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Besides beefy durable water balloons?


Expanding foam is always fun.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> PS totally grooving on your poppy.


Remembrance Day was a big deal when I was in elementary school. They would have the commissionaires in to hand out poppies, lead the moment of silence and flanders field recital.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 11, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> They teach about extra large Magnums and used Vietnamese resale condoms in sex ed? Canada has a much more comprehensive program than the US.
> 
> 
> Subbed...


I saw the Vietnam condom story here in TnT. https://rollitup.org/t/theres-a-market-for-used-condoms.1032422/ and learned about magnum condoms later in life.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I saw the Vietnam condom story here in TnT. https://rollitup.org/t/theres-a-market-for-used-condoms.1032422/ and *learned about magnum condoms later in life.
> *





Not the hard way, I'm guessing...


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 11, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Not the* hard* way, I'm guessing...


FIFY


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 11, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


>


How fun would that be


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 11, 2020)

We know about condemns @Laughing Grass


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 11, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Not the hard way, I'm guessing...


God no!



mysunnyboy said:


> We know about condemns @Laughing Grass


lol apparently they don't.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> God no!
> 
> 
> 
> lol apparently they don't.






































Pussy


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Pussy


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> God no!
> 
> 
> 
> lol apparently they don't.


Funny God and Jesus Christ always get brought up......


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Funny God and Jesus Christ always get brought up......


Second coming.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 11, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Second coming.


He has risen! Let the angels sing.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 11, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Second coming.


Or third or fourth


----------



## raratt (Nov 11, 2020)

I trimmed. Probably have a plant and a half left. Need to make a beer run.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> I trimmed. Probably have a plant and a half left. Need to make a beer run.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> I trimmed. Probably have a plant and a half left. Need to make a beer run.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 11, 2020)

Our neighborhood has had a more than our share of troubles this season. The victim was a close friend of one of our crew.....
*Northern California pot sale, chase and fatal shooting leads to arrests of seven*
Detectives have arrested seven people from Texas and Louisiana on suspicion of murder in connection with a botched marijuana sale, fake money, a vehicle chase through Grass Valley and a female passenger killed by gunfire, police officials said.


https://www.sacbee.com/news/local/crime/article247134491.html


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm HS bicentennial class.


Took me a minute to do the math - damn, me too.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 11, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Took me a minute to do the math - damn, me too.


3 years younger


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 11, 2020)

god damned kids ^^


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> 3 years younger


Hey Kiddo.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 11, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Hey Kiddo.


Ok boomer


giggling, ducking


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 11, 2020)

Coffee, breakfast, cleaned the house, lunch, grocery run, picked a chicken, prepped new potatoes, carrots and tossed in olive oil, salt, pepper, rosemary. Dinner will be tasty!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 11, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Coffee, breakfast, cleaned the house, lunch, grocery run, picked a chicken, prepped new potatoes, carrots and tossed in olive oil, salt, pepper, rosemary. Dinner will be tasty!


Hungry now thanks


----------



## manfredo (Nov 11, 2020)

Made the trip to Syracuse to see the ortho doctor/surgeon....went about as expected. A few ex-rays, an exam, and he wants me to come back for an MRI as soon as they get insurance approval for my "impingement". He said the arthritis doesn't look too bad in the ex-ray so that is good. He also wants me to start PT to strengthen it...I think I'll wait and see what the mri shows. I can do PT at home. So my self diagnosis is still a tear, or a few tears.

On the way there a tenant called, with his toilet leaking....turned out to be a bigger deal that expected and i have a brand new Delta toilet on the back of my truck for tomorrow. Fun times!!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 12, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Coffee, breakfast, cleaned the house, lunch, grocery run, picked a chicken, prepped new potatoes, carrots and tossed in olive oil, salt, pepper, rosemary. Dinner will be tasty!


Dinner was tasty..


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 12, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Made the trip to Syracuse to see the ortho doctor/surgeon....went about as expected. A few ex-rays, an exam, and he wants me to come back for an MRI as soon as they get insurance approval for my "impingement". He said the arthritis doesn't look too bad in the ex-ray so that is good. He also wants me to start PT to strengthen it...I think I'll wait and see what the mri shows. I can do PT at home. So my self diagnosis is still a tear, or a few tears.
> 
> On the way there a tenant called, with his toilet leaking....turned out to be a bigger deal that expected and i have a brand new Delta toilet on the back of my truck for tomorrow. Fun times!!


Rolling stone gathers no moss! Have fun with the pooper!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 12, 2020)

Playing with microwaves!




For some reason, I really enjoyed this.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 12, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> That's 1.1 million
> 
> LG my suggestion is buy a new hard drive and put this hard drive aside. They'll crack it later and you'll be able to fix it. For now new hard drive.


The price has gotten better... from a million dollars to just over a hundred thousand.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Playing with microwaves!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put a cd in the microwave.......lightning show!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> The price has gotten better... from a million dollars to just over a hundred thousand.
> 
> View attachment 4740355


Hopefully this means they are getting close to cracking it


----------



## raratt (Nov 12, 2020)

OK, back to trim jail, these buds aren't going to trim themselves...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 12, 2020)

Doing a ‘rough cut’ on some lower branches. (Butter budz)


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 12, 2020)

Another food run, Tj's, Bi Mart and safe way. I personally never removed the mask from my face and was happy I did so. Sad how many people can't take what is going on around them seriously. I say again here to our community, please wear a mask and please practice social distancing!


----------



## raratt (Nov 12, 2020)

Finished trimming today. Checked the buds that have been drying for 3 days and they needed put in jars NOW before they turned into powder. We had a little bit of north wind that must have dropped the humidity to dry everything out. I have some humidity packs I'll stuff in there in case. Haven't had time to even get more than one beer drank, I'll fix that now.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 12, 2020)

Hit the vape filled with some of my latest plant. Vapes are so handy when it comes to fresh herb..


----------



## doublejj (Nov 12, 2020)

My neighbors 140ft greenhouse.....now that you are done trimming raratt i'm sure i can get you on his trim crew  ......you can thank me later


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 12, 2020)

doublejj said:


> My neighbors 140ft greenhouse.....now that you are done trimming raratt i'm sure i can get you on his trim crew  ......you can thank me later
> View attachment 4741053


Insane! And I so want to grow just one that size! I'd need a 12 foot fence to hide it though!


----------



## raratt (Nov 12, 2020)

doublejj said:


> My neighbors 140ft greenhouse.....now that you are done trimming raratt i'm sure i can get you on his trim crew  ......you can thank me later
> View attachment 4741053


Thanks, I think I'll pass.


----------



## printer (Nov 12, 2020)

"So, I have this condition that causes me pain and practicing guitar is difficult. So I took a cheap one and hacked it up and put a belly cut and an arm bevel on it like a Stratocaster has.



















Tomorrow make a nut and saddle (where the strings go over) and hopefully it will be playable.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Hopefully this means they are getting close to cracking it


Fingers crossed. Every morning I do a search for egregor decryptor and check bleeping computer. I figure keep talking to him on whats app... at the rate the price is dropping, maybe I can get the decryptor for a hundred bucks.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 13, 2020)

Friday the 13th  and I'm going to the dentist for a cleaning....Scary shit!!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Friday the 13th  and I'm going to the dentist for a cleaning....Scary shit!!


Best of luck. My iMac decided it wanted it's OS reloaded because why not.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 13, 2020)

My favorite hat was a bit salty & stinky so I washed it — in the dishwasher. 

Turned out great! 
Not sure where I got that tip but it’s a good one.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 13, 2020)

Honestly I should have skipped the dentist. It wasn't the normal heavy duty cleaning where I come out with teeth feeling all sparkly clean. I'd call it a very conservative cleaning...Like she was afraid to get any plaque flinging around the room, lol. The dentist wasn't even there to review the ex-rays or examine me like normal. $124 later I'm good to go!

I did some work in the flower room last night, cleaning, and moving some in from the veg room. Need to do some more trimming....maybe later.

Sooo glad, I was supposed to go to Connecticut on Monday and it was going to involve getting up at like 4 am and spending 10 hours in a car. Thankfully cancelled. I hate driving the Mass Turnpike. Like I'd rather stick pins in my eye!!

Cold weather is back...OK, lets see what project I can find to get into next, after some lunch.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 13, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Honestly I should have skipped the dentist. It wasn't the normal heavy duty cleaning where I come out with teeth feeling all sparkly clean. I'd call it a very conservative cleaning...Like she was afraid to get any plaque flinging around the room, lol. The dentist wasn't even there to review the ex-rays or examine me like normal. $124 later I'm good to go!
> 
> I did some work in the flower room last night, cleaning, and moving some in from the veg room. Need to do some more trimming....maybe later.
> 
> ...


Ugh mass-pike and rt 2 suck......but I really hate anything in ct. I dreaded driving there!


----------



## manfredo (Nov 13, 2020)

Finally pulled the trigger and ordered the truck EGR....It was $50 for an aftermarket part, or $150 for OEM.... I learned that lesson the hard way, and Fords are particularly stubborn!! I spent the $150. And I said f*** it and also ordered a new EGR tube, which is rusted on there like a weld! I did go aftermarket on that, and only $20.

Groceries next maybe....after a vape session of course.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 13, 2020)

Trip to Lowes, soil building store and fuel! Oh and a added bonus Blueberry muffin treat gifted my way from my favorite neighbor head! Green cities rule! Bring on the shut down!


----------



## raratt (Nov 13, 2020)

Deleted a bunch of crap off my old laptop so my son can use it to rip CD's and use it as a music player. His CD player has some jacked up output RCA jacks. Jarred up another plant today, caught it early so I'll need to burp the jars for a bit. Hot ham sammich for dinner because that is what I want.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> Deleted a bunch of crap off my old laptop so my son can use it to rip CD's and use it as a music player. His CD player has some jacked up output RCA jacks. Jarred up another plant today, caught it early so I'll need to burp the jars for a bit. Hot ham sammich for dinner because that is what I want.


Crap or porn?


----------



## raratt (Nov 13, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Crap or porn?


Why download it? Just made sure there weren't any links on it...lol.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Nov 14, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Honestly I should have skipped the dentist. It wasn't the normal heavy duty cleaning where I come out with teeth feeling all sparkly clean. I'd call it a very conservative cleaning...Like she was afraid to get any plaque flinging around the room, lol. The dentist wasn't even there to review the ex-rays or examine me like normal. $124 later I'm good to go!


Way too much, $15-$20 for a clean where I live.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 14, 2020)

Just completed a 6 mile walk with the wife after being woken in the night by bad news.. Fuck 2020


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 14, 2020)

I slept until 8!!!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 14, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I slept until 8!!!!


Hell yeah me too! Was up a little last night but not bad


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 14, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> Way too much, $15-$20 for a clean where I live.


The last time I had my teeth cleaned, they used the waterpick from hell to remove stains & tarter. 

*AND* 

My dentist & oral surgeon share an office and the OS actually did my cleaning because she was bored. (Lots of people have cancelled their appointments and are waiting until the pandemic subsides.) 

Turns out she is super OCD with the pressure washer so it took forever! 

On the bright side, she's a pro and my teeth have never been cleaner. 

And more importantly, she didn't hit my gums with it and I definitely appreciate that.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 14, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> The last time I had my teeth cleaned, they used the waterpick from hell to remove stains & tarter.
> 
> *AND*
> 
> ...


My dentist does my cleanings. It's catch up time, we went to the same school. She updates me on everything and everybody and I grunt unintelligibly.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 14, 2020)

I got targeted for far-right propaganda on YouTube.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 14, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I got targeted for far-right propaganda on YouTube.
> View attachment 4742260


I got targeted as well but emails.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 14, 2020)

Man I was targeted by an aggressive Republican last night  The country...Wait no the world will be ending soon, don't ya know!!

Got a little more trimming done last night, and moved some more girls from the veg room to flower, then had to murder 3 males. Trying two more new freebie strains...Atomic and 3 Headed Dragon and they are regular seeds, hence the males. 

Looking like a nice mellow Saturday, knock on wood!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 14, 2020)

OMG Pokémon is down!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 14, 2020)

Watched The Masters with the boys. Getting bigger. They get snipped this coming week. Can't wait.


----------



## sunni (Nov 14, 2020)

where the fuck is @neosapien 

Anyway I went to target again obvi its the weekend, went to lowes for some flooring too.


----------



## lokie (Nov 14, 2020)

sunni said:


> where the fuck is @neosapien
> 
> Anyway I went to target again obvi its the weekend, went to lowes for some flooring too.


Can't vouch for @neosapien, but according to the Walmart Parking Lot today, Corona is not a deterrent to shopping.






I stopped to get a few things but kept driving.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 14, 2020)

Making tincture and some balm today.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 14, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Making tincture and some balm today.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 14, 2020)

Finished balm.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 14, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Finished balm.


3. 2.5 ounce bottles of finished tincture.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 14, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> 3. 2.5 ounce bottles of finished tincture.


My way of saying "fuck big pharma".


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 14, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> 3. 2.5 ounce bottles of finished tincture.


Silly phone.


----------



## raratt (Nov 14, 2020)

Finished jarring up the rest of the Wedding Cake. Ended up with 10 quarts, I'll get a weight tomorrow. Been drinkin some suds while cuttin some buds. Steak and potatoes for dinner. No more trim jail for awhile. I need to figure out a veg tent or something, upsized the pots of the seedlings and I'm almost out of room in the house.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 14, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> My way of saying "fuck big pharma".


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 14, 2020)

Think I've being stalked.....friend came back...


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 14, 2020)

Ok things are ready for the chicken fajita tonight.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 14, 2020)

And we have escaped dwarfs, they found the bag...tails are wagging 

Country life eh...


----------



## raratt (Nov 14, 2020)

You do a QWET for tincture? Mine ends up more brown than green.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> You do a QWET for tincture? Mine ends up more brown than green.


What is QWET mean? Not a term I'm familiar with..


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 14, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> What is QWET mean? Not a term I'm familiar with..


“quick wash with ethanol”


----------



## sunni (Nov 14, 2020)

lokie said:


> Can't vouch for @neosapien, but according to the Walmart Parking Lot today, Corona is not a deterrent to shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea it really isn’t I try to keep as safe as possible and stay within my neighborhood 
But it was packed today


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> “quick wash with ethanol”


For the tincture we used Everclear and the balm is a combo of coconut oil, olive oil, beeswax and rosemary and peppermint oils. homesteadandchill.com/how-to-make-cannabis-salve The tincture was Master Wu's formula. 2nd time doing the tincture which is pretty easy to do if you live where you can find the Everclear or something like it. Never knew it wasn't available in some states.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 14, 2020)

sunni said:


> Yea it really isn’t I try to keep as safe as possible and stay within my neighborhood
> But it was packed today


Hey chica come get your pooch.....


----------



## raratt (Nov 14, 2020)

Doing a QWET the bud and Everclear is frozen and you swish it around a couple times and soak for about 3 minutes between agitation, then strain it.








Cannabis extractions with alcohol


Cannabis extractions with alcohol are simple, fast and safe to perform, producing a first quality concentrate if done properly. In this article we show you our extraction method using two different alcohols: ethanol and isopropyl alcohol.




www.alchimiaweb.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> Doing a QWET the bud and Everclear is frozen and you swish it around a couple times and soak for about 3 minutes between agitation, then strain it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheese cloth?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> Doing a QWET the bud and Everclear is frozen and you swish it around a couple times and soak for about 3 minutes between agitation, then strain it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. Decarbed the trim and flower first then heated the EC in a double boiler to 170 degrees for 20 minutes.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 14, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Cheese cloth?


Strained it threw a coffee filter seated in a fine mesh colander.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> Doing a QWET the bud and Everclear is frozen and you swish it around a couple times and soak for about 3 minutes between agitation, then strain it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the look of the tincture with that method. Ours is pretty green but I normally add it to something else so its never really bothered us.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 14, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Strained it threw a coffee filter seated in a fine mesh colander.


No way...hmm..nice to know...


----------



## raratt (Nov 14, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> I like the look of the tincture with that method. Ours is pretty green but I normally add it to something else so its never really bothered us.


It pulls a lot less chlorophyll than just soaking it. Hence "Quick Wash"


----------



## raratt (Nov 14, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> No way...hmm..nice to know...


I just use a fine mesh strainer.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> I just use a fine mesh strainer.


Nice...


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 14, 2020)

I use a strainer for a different meaning. Seasoning......guess what's on the chicken tonight.


----------



## raratt (Nov 14, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Nope. Decarbed the trim and flower first then heated the EC in a double boiler to 170 degrees for 20 minutes.


I have a gas stove, not heating Everclear on it, my kitchen looks better un charred.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 14, 2020)

Made some home made mac & cheese tonight with leftover roast beef from last night. I've done a few beef roasts in the crock pot already this fall. Quick and easy. Cooked a fresh 4 pound round roast last night and will get 3 good meals for 2 people out of it. Can't beat it for $10! And it is tender and tasty AF.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 14, 2020)

I made a Cobb salad I think you call it. Had fried chicken breasts leftover, chopped them up and threw them in spinach, hard boiled eggs, shredded cheese, tomatoes and green onions, yum.

I’m going to try to watch snl but we’ll see how long that lasts.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have a gas stove, not heating Everclear on it, my kitchen looks better un charred.


You have the everclear inside a quart mason jar with the lid on with it sitting in pan of water. Constant attention to not go over 170 degrees. Pretty safe though we both wore safety glasses.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 14, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> You have the everclear inside a quart mason jar with the lid on with it sitting in pan of water. Constant attention to not go over 170 degrees. Pretty safe though we both wore safety glasses.


No explosions, man.....jars are like frags...just fyi..


----------



## neosapien (Nov 15, 2020)

sunni said:


> where the fuck is @neosapien
> 
> Anyway I went to target again obvi its the weekend, went to lowes for some flooring too.


Neosapien has been very busy trying to wrap up the pool season. Neosapien has had a lot of loose ends to tie up and fires to put out this year. Neosapien says global supply chains and their disruption are readily evident in in the pool industry. Gas valves in Mexico. Slides in China. Neosapien has been in good health all year though and feels great. Neosapien also says financially it was the best year ever for him and the company and expects a big fat cash bonus soon. But Neosapien also says he feels almost guilty watching his fellow humans struggle while he absolutely killed it. He is torn. He says thanks for thinking of him! Neosapien also says he doesn't know why he felt compelled to talk in the third person this entire post.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 15, 2020)

Wake & bake....Blueberry pancakes on this blustery cold Sunday morning early afternoon  Then a little trimming...just a tad. Read this cool poem this morning...

The Guest House 

This being human is a guest house. Every morning a new arrival. A joy, a depression, a meanness, some momentary awareness comes as an unexpected visitor. Welcome and entertain them all! Even if they’re a crowd of sorrows, who violently sweep your house empty of its furniture, still, treat each guest honorably. He may be clearing you out for some new delight. The dark thought, the shame, the malice, meet them at the door laughing, and invite them in. Be grateful for whoever comes, because each has been sent as a guide from beyond. 

Rumi, author, 800 years ago


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 15, 2020)

I jogged round the park, raked the neighbours garden, did my usual 100 press ups and sit-ups then I woke up.


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 15, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Wake & bake....Blueberry pancakes on this blustery cold Sunday morning early afternoon  Then a little trimming...just a tad. Read this cool poem this morning...
> 
> The Guest House
> 
> ...


Weird, Ive read a lot of Rumi, poet author sage, I did that for over 20 years helping people, love Rumi fantastic, I never saw that poem before thank you.


----------



## insomnia65 (Nov 15, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Neosapien has been very busy trying to wrap up the pool season. Neosapien has had a lot of loose ends to tie up and fires to put out this year. Neosapien says global supply chains and their disruption are readily evident in in the pool industry. Gas valves in Mexico. Slides in China. Neosapien has been in good health all year though and feels great. Neosapien also says financially it was the best year ever for him and the company and expects a big fat cash bonus soon. But Neosapien also says he feels almost guilty watching his fellow humans struggle while he absolutely killed it. He is torn. He says thanks for thinking of him! Neosapien also says he doesn't know why he felt compelled to talk in the third person this entire post.











Why speaking to yourself in the third person makes you wiser | Aeon Ideas


Wisdom and good decision making are within your power: just as soon as you start speaking of yourself in the third person




aeon.co


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 15, 2020)

I found $100 in my wallet! I never use cash or my wallet. Yay me.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 15, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I found $100 in my wallet! I never use cash or my wallet. Yay me.


I had a great time, thanks!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I found $100 in my wallet! I never use cash or my wallet. Yay me.


I always keept cash from the last season in my ski jacket.......gets you your first drinks in the next.....good luck I guess......or just prepping


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 15, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I always keept cash from the last season in my ski jacket.......gets you your first drinks in the next.....good luck I guess......or just prepping


I was getting my gear ready today for this Wed. found 2 joints, a $20, & 3 packs of smarties


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 15, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> I was getting my gear ready today for this Wed. found 2 joints, a $20, & 3 packs of smarties


I like Smarties. That, peanut M&Ms and Reese’s cups were tier 1 Hallowe’en candy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 15, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> I was getting my gear ready today for this Wed. found 2 joints, a $20, & 3 packs of smarties


At least it wasn't a piece of pocket meat!


----------



## raratt (Nov 15, 2020)

Picked up Carnitas Super Burritos, (thanks Bear), got beer, Kleenex and a $.01 extension cord (the cashier didn't know how to fix it) at DG. Kicked AT&T land line to the curb and added VOIP to my internet, saving $71 mo. Watching my team play a battered Sea Chickens team. There may be hope...


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> Picked up Carnitas Super Burritos, (thanks Bear), got beer, Kleenex and a $.01 extension cord (the cashier didn't know how to fix it) at DG. Kicked AT&T land line to the curb and added VOIP to my internet, saving $71 mo. Watching my team play a battered Sea Chickens team. There may be hope...


----------



## raratt (Nov 15, 2020)

cannabineer said:


>


I wonder if Charlie hit that?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> I wonder if Charlie hit that?


----------



## raratt (Nov 15, 2020)

Weighed out my last grow, about a pound (plus 4 oz).


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 15, 2020)

Free time, trim time!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 15, 2020)

I learned about nematodes.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> I was getting my gear ready today for this Wed. found 2 joints, a $20, & 3 packs of smarties


How were the joints?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 15, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> How were the joints?


You'll have to ask my neighbor


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 15, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> I was getting my gear ready today for this Wed. found 2 joints, a $20, & 3 packs of smarties


Bingo


----------



## Joedank (Nov 15, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> I was getting my gear ready today for this Wed. found 2 joints, a $20, & 3 packs of smarties


Nice score
Had my first ski of the season at wolf creek last Saturday in 2 ft of pow. I could almost pretend there is no Covid ... till lift line...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 16, 2020)

Busy weekend... Got my wedding cake seeds started on Saturday. Sunday I moved the drivers for my diy lights outside the grow room, redid the insulation on my buckets and reset everything so I'm ready to start growing again next weekend.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Busy weekend... Got my wedding cake seeds started on Saturday. Sunday I moved the drivers for my diy lights outside the grow room, redid the insulation on my buckets and reset everything so I'm ready to start growing again next weekend.
> 
> View attachment 4743816
> View attachment 4743820


Looks like an operating room in there sister. Nice!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 16, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Looks like an operating room in there sister. Nice!


Thanks! Hopefully I got all the spores, still smells a bit like bleach in there. Crazy how much of a difference it makes not having the drivers in there. I was hitting 83° with all three lights at full blast and all my fans running. I did a test yesterday with all three lights at full and only using my exhaust and it was 77°.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Thanks! Hopefully I got all the spores, still smells a bit like bleach in there. Crazy how much of a difference it makes not having the drivers in there. I was hitting 83° with all three lights at full blast and all my fans running. I did a test yesterday with all three lights at full and only using my exhaust and it was 77°.


I’m ignorant about that stuff. Idk wtf a driver is lol. I hang bare 1000 watt hps and crank the a/c. lol as long as they grow, we’re good!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 16, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m ignorant about that stuff. Idk wtf a driver is lol. I hang bare 1000 watt hps and crank the a/c. lol as long as they grow, we’re good!


lol driver is the power supply for LED's. We're heading into the best time of year for growing IMO. The furnace is on and our humidity is 45% and my basement stays at 68° around the clock. This will be my first winter exhausting outside instead of into the basement.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol driver is the power supply for LED's. We're heading into the best time of year for growing IMO. The furnace is on and our humidity is 45% and my basement stays at 68° around the clock. This will be my first winter exhausting outside instead of into the basement.


What kind of furnace? 
Power supply for leds? Hmmm like a ballast?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol driver is the power supply for LED's. We're heading into the best time of year for growing IMO. The furnace is on and our humidity is 45% and my basement stays at 68° around the clock. This will be my first winter exhausting outside instead of into the basement.


FYI we finally may get to harvest! I can’t remember the last time I had to trim. I shouldn’t say this. The Stilton looks niiice. 2 snow temples were male and the other is chugging along.
Should be 4 weeks or so on the Stilton, knock wood.
The gmo crosses that popped on Election Day are divine, DIVINE I said 






































Vagina time


----------



## manfredo (Nov 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol driver is the power supply for LED's. We're heading into the best time of year for growing IMO. The furnace is on and our humidity is 45% and my basement stays at 68° around the clock. This will be my first winter exhausting outside instead of into the basement.


Agreed, winter is the best for growing...I'm going to break out my double ended lights here soon...They are too hot anytime but winter!


----------



## raratt (Nov 16, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Agreed, winter is the best for growing...I'm going to break out my double ended lights here soon...They are too hot anytime but winter!


1 kW?


----------



## manfredo (Nov 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> 1 kW?


They are just 600 watt SolisTek DE bulbs and the hoods are not cooled, so they do get hot...I only have 2 of them. I'm thinking about buying a new ballast or 2 and trying some 750 watt DE bulbs....or maybe biting the bullet and trying some LED's


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 16, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> What kind of furnace?
> Power supply for leds? Hmmm like a ballast?


It's a 25 year old carrier furnace, I don't know much about it other than how to turn it on and off lol. I've been having problems with it eating belts and the a/c part under our deck froze up over the summer and stopped blowing cold air. We're probably going to replace it in the spring with a high efficiency unit while they still have the big rebates available. 

yea pretty much the same as a ballast. They get really hot. the third light looked like a lot of work to move the driver so I'm going to leave that one in the room. 



mysunnyboy said:


> FYI we finally may get to harvest! I can’t remember the last time I had to trim. I shouldn’t say this. The Stilton looks niiice. 2 snow temples were male and the other is chugging along.
> Should be 4 weeks or so on the Stilton, knock wood.
> The gmo crosses that popped on Election Day are divine, DIVINE I said
> 
> ...


Congrats! Can I live vicariously through you? No vagina time for me lol Partner is back to work and It's my first entire day alone in almost six weeks. I love her company but I kinda missed having a few hours of me time every day.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 16, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m ignorant about that stuff. Idk wtf a driver is lol. I hang bare 1000 watt hps and crank the a/c. lol as long as they grow, we’re good!


The price of electricity varies a lot. 

The price in my area isn't bad but it recently went from 8 cents to 10.4 per kilowatt hour, which is a hefty increase! 
Yet nobody seems to be talking about it. 

Everyone is distracted by election drama and the pandemic.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 16, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Agreed, winter is the best for growing...I'm going to break out my double ended lights here soon...They are too hot anytime but winter!


Do you get larger harvests in the cooler months?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 16, 2020)

Our new lights are here!


----------



## raratt (Nov 16, 2020)

manfredo said:


> They are just 600 watt SolisTek DE bulbs and the hoods are not cooled, so they do get hot...I only have 2 of them. I'm thinking about buying a new ballast or 2 and trying some 750 watt DE bulbs....or maybe biting the bullet and trying some LED's


I'm running 2 315W CMH's in open hoods. It seems to be working. I'm going to rearrange my room to get more space between plants before I flower again.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 16, 2020)

manfredo said:


> They are just 600 watt SolisTek DE bulbs and the hoods are not cooled, so they do get hot...I only have 2 of them. I'm thinking about buying a new ballast or 2 and trying some 750 watt DE bulbs....or maybe biting the bullet and trying some LED's


The people I know who run DE love em, but they mostly prefer 1,000 watt. 
I used to run old school hortilux HPS bulbs and for some reason 600w was always more expensive than 1,000w. 
Go figure... 

LED lights are awesome but still kinda pricey. DIY kits are the way to go if you are comfortable with tools and can follow directions. 

I watch craigslist for grow gear and there doesn't seem to be as much legacy gear out there compared to a year ago. 

Hmm... maybe it's a good time to sell some of my old hoods & ballasts. 

Christmas is right around the corner...


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 16, 2020)

Morning.....it's coffee time....fresh pot is up

woke up 42F this morning, nice and crisp, gonna hit the low 70's this after noon.....

well at least this week won't be so hectic, the Mrs's is back from a stint in the hospital......no covid crap, just general health issue...glad she's back....less stress on me........

gonna finish my taco's and head into the shop.....


----------



## raratt (Nov 16, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> DIY kits


I have been looking here, definitely not cheap. https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/collections/kits


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have been looking here, definitely not cheap. https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/collections/kits


or here... https://ledgardener.com/diy-led-strip-build-designs-samsung-bridgelux/


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have been looking here, definitely not cheap. https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/collections/kits


High wattage commercial units are expensive AF but prices are coming down. 

These were $3,000 a year ago. 








PhytoMAX-2 1000 | LED Grow Lights For Sale | Black Dog LED


Increase your yield by up to 60% and ensure edge-to-edge coverage with our one-of-a-kind grow lights. Each light utilizes top-bin LEDs for optimal growth.




www.blackdogled.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 16, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> The people I know who run DE love em, but they mostly prefer 1,000 watt.
> I used to run old school hortilux HPS bulbs and for some reason 600w was always more expensive than 1,000w.
> Go figure...
> 
> ...


Me too


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 16, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning.....it's coffee time....fresh pot is up
> 
> woke up 42F this morning, nice and crisp, gonna hit the low 70's this after noon.....
> 
> ...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 16, 2020)

I’m going to see how many breakers I can blow! Wish me luck. Gonna get 1000watt mh on the gmo crosses annie. Hopefully out of 9 and 4 jeba slough I’ll get some females  
Fixing to make my house shine all the way to Uranus.


----------



## raratt (Nov 16, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> or here... https://ledgardener.com/diy-led-strip-build-designs-samsung-bridgelux/


Their recommended drivers are a little suspect, you would have to make sure to do the math prior to hooking them up. I priced out an approx 4X4 build at about $450.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m going to see how many breakers I can blow! Wish me luck. Gonna get 1000watt mh on the gmo crosses annie. Hopefully out of 9 and 4 jeba slough I’ll get some females
> Fixing to make my house shine all the way to Uranus.


Had to......


----------



## manfredo (Nov 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you get larger harvests in the cooler months?


Oh yeah....because i also break out the 1000 watt Hortilux bulbs in winter. Last summer I didn't even grow indoors, and I may stick with that or go real small next summer, or maybe just go outdoor.


raratt said:


> I'm running 2 315W CMH's in open hoods. It seems to be working. I'm going to rearrange my room to get more space between plants before I flower again.


I'm running a 600 watt Hortilux blue MH in my grow room currently...I usually use blurples but I had an extra ballast so they are getting a treat, and they love it! Plus I hate having that purple glow!


Chunky Stool said:


> The people I know who run DE love em, but they mostly prefer 1,000 watt.
> I used to run old school hortilux HPS bulbs and for some reason 600w was always more expensive than 1,000w.
> Go figure...
> 
> ...


I would love to run 1000 watt DE's but can't do it in my current setup with 7' ceilings...Been toying with building a room in the back of my garage, which has 12' ceilings...and a separate 200 amp electric service, but no running water  

I have a bunch of "crap" ranging from antiques to household I want to get on CL and EBay...It is the perfect time to sell stuff! What kind of ballasts do you have?


----------



## raratt (Nov 16, 2020)

manfredo said:


> no running water


I have a hose bib about 6' behind my garage where my room is, I contemplated running a line into the garage but dragging a hose in there isn't that hard. I mix my nutes and pH the water in a 5 gal bucket, and use a fountain pump to water with. Once I get everything moved I might adapt the pump to some 1/4 inch irrigation hose and run lines to all the pots.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have a hose bib about 6' behind my garage where my room is, I contemplated running a line into the garage but dragging a hose in there isn't that hard. I mix my nutes and pH the water in a 5 gal bucket, and use a fountain pump to water with. Once I get everything moved I might adapt the pump to some 1/4 inch irrigation hose and run lines to all the pots.


I bought a kit to automate my watering, but have yet to use it. I am constantly changing things is probably why. I'm having to get more creative now my right shoulder is messed up. I was also thinking I could do a holding tank and catch rain water off the roof...we get loads of rain here!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have been looking here, definitely not cheap. https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/collections/kits


Alibaba has some good prices on the quantum board kits. I bought my first HLG 300 for $700, two of the DIY kits from China were just over $500 CAD






Free-Shipping-LEDBETTER-240W-LED-Grow


Free-Shipping-LEDBETTER-240W-LED-Grow



www.alibaba.com


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 16, 2020)

Winter is the shit for growing. The fan for my air cooled HPS hoods and the room's exhaust fan run so slow, it is almost silent in there. The sound from the ballasts and air pump is louder than the fans. In the summer with the AC on and lights' fan on high, it sounds like a jet is taking off all the time. It's also about half the cost to grow in winter without the AC, and more airflow in there gives slightly better yields. Winter's silver lining...


----------



## raratt (Nov 16, 2020)

Rearranged the grow room today and made a new pedestal for the plants to sit on. I'll have more room between plants so hopefully the light will penetrate deeper. I haven't hung the lights yet, not sure if I'll have to move the exhaust filter and fan or not.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 16, 2020)

One of my neighbors who owns a farm down the road & has dual Italy/US citizenship, wants to return to his native Italy for a year, so I have agreed to rent his farm next year. 40 acres with 2 greenhouses. His year round farm worker will stay on the job. Pretty much a turnkey operation. So it looks like I will be running 2 farms next season. I will meet with him on thur to finalize the deal, I will try to snap some pictures if i can. Developing story, stay tuned...


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 16, 2020)

lol.


----------



## go go kid (Nov 16, 2020)

had to do the accounts and paperwork for yet another day... never start your own buisness lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 16, 2020)

doublejj said:


> One of my neighbors who owns a farm down the road & has dual Italy/US citizenship, wants to return to his native Italy for a year, so I have agreed to rent his farm next year. 40 acres with 2 greenhouses. His year round farm worker will stay on the job. Pretty much a turnkey operation. So it looks like I will be running 2 farms next season. I will meet with him on thur to finalize the deal, I will try to *snap some pictures *if i can.* Developing story,* stay tuned...


I dig this pun...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 17, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I have a bunch of "crap" ranging from antiques to household I want to get on CL and EBay...It is the perfect time to sell stuff! What kind of ballasts do you have?


I've got 4 digital ballasts - hydrofarm & lumatek 600w and a couple of 1,000w phantoms. 
They're all passive cooled (no fans) and they work great. 

I was thinking about selling 1,000w ballast/hood combos for $100.
Then they could spend another $65 for a good bulb and have a great rig at a very reasonable price. 

I'll probably keep the 600s. They are perfect for my frankenlight, which is an adjust-a-wing reflector with sockets on each end. 
Running MH & HPS together works great and cheap bulbs are fine because the spectrum is hot on both ends.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 17, 2020)

That's a fair price. I personally have had better luck with the fan cooled type, but Solis Tek were the only passive cooled ballasts I had, and all 3 of then failed. But I'm sure that's just SolisTek...I got lured into them somehow, (marketing probably) but never again!! I think I am going to get something with a 600 watt, 750, 1000, and turbo settings, so I can run every bulb I would ever want too, and something that will light DE lamps well too...Oh and MH bulbs. Not too much to ask for, lol. There are actually several that fit the bill. And I have a bunch of hoods so I'm set there. 

Mine are all old and make me a tad nervous running 1000 watt bulbs, and it's about that season!!

I am going to mix in a MH bulb on my next run here too. I never tried mixing them up but have wanted too. Seems like a good idea!! And I'd like to get some 750 watt DE bulbs.

That's gonna be my Christmas present to self this year....at least 2 new ballasts! and maybe a few 750 watt DE bulbs. 

Woke up at 6 am, exercised my shoulder, vaped, and went back to bed for a while, lol....but I am feeling motivated for a change, which is good as I have a lot too do!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 17, 2020)

manfredo said:


> That's a fair price. I personally have had better luck with the fan cooled type, but Solis Tek were the only passive cooled ballasts I had, and all 3 of then failed. But I'm sure that's just SolisTek...I got lured into them somehow, (marketing probably) but never again!! I think I am going to get something with a 600 watt, 750, 1000, and turbo settings, so I can run every bulb I would ever want too, and something that will light DE lamps well too...Oh and MH bulbs. Not too much to ask for, lol. There are actually several that fit the bill. And I have a bunch of hoods so I'm set there.
> 
> Mine are all old and make me a tad nervous running 1000 watt bulbs, and it's about that season!!
> 
> ...


Why be nervous with 1,000w bulbs? 
FIre hazard?

That reminds me... I picked up a heat-activated fire extinguisher in a package deal and need to sell it. 
It has a base or can be hung from the ceiling.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 17, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Why be nervous with 1,000w bulbs?
> FIre hazard?
> 
> That reminds me... I picked up a heat-activated fire extinguisher in a package deal and need to sell it.
> ...


It's not the bulbs I'm worried about, but the old "cheap" ballasts I have...They get pretty warm running 1000 watts, but I guess they all do. I keep an extra small fan on them even though they are fan cooled. I use enclosed air cooled hoods except I do have the 2 DE hoods and they are not enclosed.

Fire safety is a must for me. I run my ballasts at night when I am here, and I have interconnected smoke / fire alarms that would wake the dead. That fire extinguisher would be great for a lot of things but I wouldn't dare put it in a grow room...Not with my luck, lol.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 17, 2020)

manfredo said:


> It's not the bulbs I'm worried about, but the old "cheap" ballasts I have...They get pretty warm running 1000 watts, but I guess they all do. I keep an extra small fan on them even though they are fan cooled. I use enclosed air cooled hoods except I do have the 2 DE hoods and they are not enclosed.
> 
> Fire safety is a must for me. I run my ballasts at night when I am here, and I have interconnected smoke / fire alarms that would wake the dead. That fire extinguisher would be great for a lot of things but I wouldn't dare put it in a grow room...Not with my luck, lol.


I don't even like having it around because I'm clumsy and it's only a matter of time until it gets bumped and that plastic trigger thingy gets broken. 
My grow area is very close to the water heater and furnace so I'm careful not to store flammable things or let it get too crowded. 

As a side note, the new version on Amazon is the "Fire Ball". 

Looks harmless enough... 

Reminds me of an awesome pinball machine in the early 70s. One of the first digital displays... (I'm old)


----------



## raratt (Nov 17, 2020)

Waiting for the cold front to roll through so I can go grocery shopping, supposed to get some decent rain from it. Flash flood warnings up where the burn scar is in Plumas/Butte county.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> Waiting for the cold front to roll through so I can go grocery shopping, supposed to get some decent rain from it. Flash flood warnings up where the burn scar is in Plumas/Butte county.


Burnt dead soil is not good to have with flooding. Shit hopefully no slides happen.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m ignorant about that stuff. Idk wtf a driver is lol. I hang bare 1000 watt hps and crank the a/c. lol as long as they grow, we’re good!


Old school!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 17, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Burnt dead soil is not good to have with flooding. Shit hopefully no slides happen.


Bright side, mushroom season is gonna be steller this spring! Just hope there are still restaurants to sell too..


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Bright side, mushroom season is gonna be steller this spring! Just hope there are still restaurants to sell too..


Morel's love burnt areas. 2-3 years ago I had a pretty good size burn pile in the fall. That following spring a bunch popped up. Mushrooms rebuild.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 17, 2020)

why oh why did I have to get into VW's.....ugh...

I need a j of space tomatoes stat......and a cold beer....not necessarily in that order...


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 17, 2020)

Back in my younger years I was on a high mountain lake doing some fishing and in the same campground were two Yugoslavians brothers camped nearby who had been picking mushrooms there for over a month. Each day they would come into camp from picking with burlap bags stuffed with morels and a few other varieties. They had a drying system setup right there in their camp. Every few days they would drive 35 miles into town to meet the buyer to sell what they had picked. One night we share a dinner of pasta and sauce with the best mushrooms I've ever eaten. Good memories.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> why oh why did I have to get into VW's.....ugh...
> 
> I need a j of space tomatoes stat......and a cold beer....not necessarily in that order...



Could be worse........could be rusty jeeps 



farmingfisherman said:


> Back in my younger years I was on a high mountain lake doing some fishing and in the same campground were two Yugoslavians brothers camped nearby who had been picking mushrooms there for over a month. Each day they would come into camp from picking with burlap bags stuffed with morels and a few other varieties. They had a drying system setup right there in their camp. Every few days they would drive 35 miles into town to meet the buyer to sell what they had picked. One night we share a dinner of pasta and sauce with the best mushrooms I've ever eaten. Good memories.


They are good. Fried.....dried...sauteed....cream sauce.....I love them anyway I can get them. Hope we get a bunch in the spring


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 17, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Could be worse........could be rusty jeeps



eh good point......

I love the customer who call in we give them a price and have it in stock....then they ask...."well whats the part #"  Then they're the ones where you explain everything to them.....and then the next phrase "can you explain it again"......all I have to say from there..."just bring it to me, and bring cash"


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 17, 2020)

Don't get me wrong, I love my customers and I make a good living...

but there are those hand full of them, you wanna just throw off a bridge somewhere........


----------



## raratt (Nov 17, 2020)

Freezer and pantry have food in them again. I got tired of waiting and just braved the rain. The bagger from the commissary got pretty wet loading them into the trunk while I sat in the car. That's why they get the few bucks for a tip. They quit carrying Cotto salami, WTF is up with that? Rib steaks were $10 plus a pound, T-bones were $5+, got a bunch of T-bones. The boy can load the canned goods into the pantry, I'm done.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 17, 2020)

At this point I just want some Thai takeout and maybe binge on the second season of Cobra Kai on netflix. 

I love y’all so much, but I sorta hate birthdays.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 17, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> At this point I just want some Thai takeout and maybe binge on the second season of Cobra Kai on netflix.
> 
> I love y’all so much, but I sorta hate birthdays.



Sometimes I hate mine too(long story).....gotta love the love though.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 18, 2020)

-5 degrees this morning. I take the dog to the off leash park every morning and he goes crazy as soon as we pull into the lot. This morning he sniffed around for a minute and wanted to get back in the car... wuss


----------



## sarahJane211 (Nov 18, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> At this point I just want some Thai takeout and maybe binge on the second season of Cobra Kai on netflix.


Good idea ........ I just went out to our local lake for some .......... $16 including beer for the 3 of us.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 18, 2020)

Same temp here LG. Got a dusting of snow outside. Chopped a few plants yesterday......I gotta stop for a bit. To much shit going on to start new plants right now. Sucks because this is my favorite time of year to grow. I looked all day for Xmas gifts.....I wanted to get a nintendo switch for a family gift. But everyone wants to rip you off or it's sold out. High of 29° today


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 18, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> Good idea ........ I just went out to our local lake for some .......... $16 including beer for the 3 of us.
> View attachment 4745530View attachment 4745531View attachment 4745532


What are the buoys for?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 18, 2020)

To keep the panga boats off the guest eating Is my bet .

Don’t know the bull shark population in Thailand or if that lake has ocean access but the fisherman in me says to keep bull sharks off the guest in the water


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 18, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What are the buoys for?


I often ask myself the same question. 



DarkWeb said:


> Same temp here LG. Got a dusting of snow outside. Chopped a few plants yesterday......I gotta stop for a bit. To much shit going on to start new plants right now. Sucks because this is my favorite time of year to grow. I looked all day for Xmas gifts.....I wanted to get a nintendo switch for a family gift. But everyone wants to rip you off or it's sold out. High of 29° today


bummer how long will you be down for?

it’s supposed to be nice here forthe end of the week


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 18, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> Good idea ........ I just went out to our local lake for some .......... $16 including beer for the 3 of us.
> View attachment 4745530View attachment 4745531View attachment 4745532


yummy love the food...what part of SE asia are you from? Guessing Thai? I always thought Vietnam....


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I often ask myself the same question.


Don't give up on me!


----------



## manfredo (Nov 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I often ask myself the same question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Snow on the ground here this morning too, but supposed to be near 60F on Friday...I'm hoping to get some vehicle repairs done then...Hopefully my EGR valve will be here and I'd better get my plow installed on the ATV. 

Just got the call from my insurance, my MRI has been approved. I was starting to think they forgot about me


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 18, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What are the buoys for?


My wild guess: shark social distancing



Redirect Notice


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 18, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I often ask myself the same question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could be a few weeks once everything starts. Gonna have to move out too


----------



## DCcan (Nov 18, 2020)

Made some Malawi cobs up. Lightly fermented, they turn darker in the next 30-60 days.
Turn out like aged pipe tobacco when when finished.
Pink Bubba (smells like fruit bubble gum), aromatic Pineapple Crack, and 2 phenos of Chemmando.


----------



## raratt (Nov 18, 2020)

Went to Ace and picked up some elbows and glue to finish off my custom drain pans for the grow room. They had reciprocating saw blades on sale so I grabbed them also, time to trash the old dull ones. Picked up beer on the way home. Chicken for dinner. Buds and suds in a bit.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> Picked up beer on the way home.


I just started a beer collection, take one of every new variety that comes in the door.
Doesn't matter whose beer it is ( I keep explaining that rule to my daughter), its mine now. Amazing how fast beer can accumulate, better than prosperity prayers, lol.


----------



## raratt (Nov 18, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Amazing how fast beer can evaporate.


fify


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 18, 2020)

Posted a bunch of stuff today to CL in hopes of raising some funds towards new doors for the house.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Nov 18, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What are the buoys for?


To mark the swimming area ...... but the fish cruising the huts for scraps put most swimmers off.
Not quite sharks but they do a fine feeding frenzy.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Nov 18, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> My wild guess: shark social distancing
> 
> 
> 
> Redirect Notice


Too many big jellyfish (size of dinner plates) in the sea for me to swim at Hua Hin.
But I used to enjoy having beer on the Pier with my pals (big roof just behind the green boat).
I'd get the overnight bus down there for the weekend (14hr bus ride each way)


----------



## sarahJane211 (Nov 18, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> yummy love the food...what part of SE asia are you from? Guessing Thai? I always thought Vietnam....


Stuck in Thailand by COVID, all of Asia is closed borders ....... I've missed 2 trips to Cambodia because of it this year.
Oh well, not the worse place in the world to be stuck, have to wear a mask for government/supermarket/bank but off the moment you're out.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 18, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> To mark the swimming area ...... but the fish cruising the huts for scraps put most swimmers off.
> Not quite sharks but they do a fine feeding frenzy.
> View attachment 4746055


Carp?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 18, 2020)

DCcan said:


> I just started a beer collection, take one of every new variety that comes in the door.
> Doesn't matter whose beer it is ( I keep explaining that rule to my daughter), its mine now. Amazing how fast beer can accumulate, better than prosperity prayers, lol.


Never heard Beerayana Buddhism explained better.

In the US there are the odd sects who say that of the gracious triad of faith, hops and love; the greatest of these is hops. I imagine they don’t hold with distilling the Holy Spirit.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 18, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> *Stuck in Thailand* by COVID, all of Asia is closed borders ....... I've missed 2 trips to Cambodia because of it this year.
> Oh well, not the worse place in the world to be stuck, have to wear a mask for government/supermarket/bank but off the moment you're out.


Great place for hookers, I hear. Do they make you wear a mask?


----------



## DCcan (Nov 18, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Never heard Beerayana Buddhism explained better.


LOL, very apt.
Had to Google/ Wiki-up with references beyond my brain cell limit yet again...

That is definitely my beer collection
"_If you look to see where it comes from, you will see that it does not come from anywhere. If you look to see where it is, you will see that it does not seem to abide anywhere. If you look to see where it goes, you will see that it does not go anywhere._ "


----------



## sarahJane211 (Nov 18, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Great place for hookers, I hear. Do they make you wear a mask?


Neither of you wear anything ......... and the themed 'love hotels' are great.
This is the Africa room $10 for the first hour, +$6 if you need extra hours.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 18, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> Neither of you wear anything ......... and the themed 'love hotels' are great.
> This is the Africa room $10 for the first hour, +$6 if you need extra hours.
> View attachment 4746169View attachment 4746170


I love your life so much...


----------



## DCcan (Nov 18, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I love your life so much...


Wildlife, nightlife, beaches , mountains, rainforest, beer, and the list goes on...


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 18, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> Neither of you wear anything ......... and the themed 'love hotels' are great.
> This is the Africa room $10 for the first hour, +$6 if you need extra hours.
> View attachment 4746169View attachment 4746170


Do they offer a by the minute rate?


----------



## sarahJane211 (Nov 18, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Do they offer a by the minute rate?


I always recommend the recreational use of Viagra, 1/2 a tablet (50c) keeps you going for 2 hours.
(not that anyone on this forum would use illegal drugs for recreational purposes)


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 18, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Wildlife, nightlife, beaches , mountains, rainforest, beer, and the list goes on...


The list needs to include weed & hookers. The rest is incidental


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 19, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Don't give up on me!


That didn't include you of course.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 19, 2020)

Happy international men's day









International Mens Day







www.internationalmensday.info


----------



## DCcan (Nov 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Happy international men's day


My kids got furious (pointing & laughing at them) when they found out there was Administrative Assistant Day, Fathers Day, Mothers Day, Grandparents Day, but no Kids Day...thats the other 360 days of the year, I said.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Happy international men's day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 19, 2020)

DCcan said:


> My kids got furious (pointing & laughing at them) when they found out there was Administrative Assistant Day, Fathers Day, Mothers Day, Grandparents Day, but no Kids Day...thats the other 360 days of the year, I said.


you gotta tell them that you get two days now


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Happy international men's day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We should have a march or something, but you know... priorities.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 19, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> To mark the swimming area ...... but the fish cruising the huts for scraps put most swimmers off.
> Not quite sharks but they do a fine feeding frenzy.
> View attachment 4746055


Those are some hairy legs, Sarah.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 19, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> We should have a march or something, but you know... priorities.
> View attachment 4746478


What would a men's day march look like? I imagine lots of barcaloungers on wheels and beer.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> What would a men's day march look like? I imagine lots of barcaloungers on wheels and beer.


 ready


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 19, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> Neither of you wear anything ......... and the themed 'love hotels' are great.
> This is the Africa room $10 for the first hour, +$6 if you need extra hours.
> View attachment 4746169View attachment 4746170


OMG not the water buffaloes again.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 19, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Wildlife, nightlife, beaches , mountains, rainforest, beer, and the list goes on...


Ten dollars for teeth cleaning yo lol


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 19, 2020)

Woke, coffee, breakfast, walk and now this. Hoping to get a few more things done as well.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 19, 2020)

DCcan said:


> My kids got furious (pointing & laughing at them) when they found out there was Administrative Assistant Day, Fathers Day, Mothers Day, Grandparents Day, but no Kids Day...thats the other 360 days of the year, I said.


That’s what my dad used to say lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 19, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> OMG not the water buffaloes again.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 19, 2020)

What day is it


----------



## manfredo (Nov 19, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Ten dollars for teeth cleaning yo lol


$10 for penicillin too 

Well now this is just f***ed up...we have $10 hookers, but no $10 dentists!





Laughing Grass said:


> What would a men's day march look like? I imagine lots of barcaloungers on wheels and beer.


Don't forget our grills....which fortunately also have wheels....Hmmm, I'm having a Shark Tank moment....barcalounger with grill and mini fridge attached. A built in urinal can be optional for the over 50 crowd.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 19, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> What day is it


Thursday...I have to ask Google regularly


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 19, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Thursday...I have to ask Google regularly


What happened to Monday?!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 19, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> What day is it


Today.....


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 19, 2020)

@curious2garden here’s our babes.

To the rest of the world-we love Joan Jett and Debbie Harry






The 7 iconic women in punk who changed music forever


These seven women changed punk rock forever. We look back at the careers of Debbie Harry, Patti Smith, Chrissie Hynde, Joan Jett and more




faroutmagazine.co.uk


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 19, 2020)

You're welcome.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 19, 2020)

Sold some stuff. Went for a long walk with the wife and talked to a member of the tree people.. Walking high is always so nice!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> What would a men's day march look like? I imagine lots of barcaloungers on wheels and beer.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> What day is it


Today


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @curious2garden here’s our babes.
> 
> To the rest of the world-we love Joan Jett and Debbie Harry
> 
> ...











Joan Jett & The Blackhearts "Bad Reputation" - Official Music Video (1983)


STREAM Joan Jett & The Blackhearts everywhere you listen to music https://blackheart.com/listen WATCH Joan Jett Documentary ‘Bad Reputation https://bit...




www.youtube.com


----------



## raratt (Nov 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Today


It's yesterday tomorrow.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 19, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Sold some stuff. Went for a long walk with the wife and talked to a member of the tree people.. Walking high is always so nice!
> 
> View attachment 4746920


That look rather says the news, it is not good.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 19, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Sold some stuff. Went for a long walk with the wife and talked to a member of the tree people.. Walking high is always so nice!
> 
> View attachment 4746920


----------



## DCcan (Nov 20, 2020)

Found a new fishing hole, there's a supply of brook trout next to the blueberry field, and a spot to cook them.
Put that down on my map for August.

Also saw some interplanetary probe parts being built, can't put pictures up for the world, but they were real, lol.
Looked like Area 51, they weave parts out of carbon fiber, epoxy them, cure it in a vacuum oven.


----------



## go go kid (Nov 20, 2020)

[QUOTE what day is it?
[/QUOTE]
dont know, me and alexa had a falling out and were ot speaking


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> It's yesterday tomorrow.


Tomorrow will be today but only when today is yesterday.


----------



## guitarguy10 (Nov 20, 2020)

I accomplished food poisoning, anyone else want to join me on the toilet?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 20, 2020)

No.


----------



## guitarguy10 (Nov 20, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> No.


Good, thanks for clarifying, I wasn't sure.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 20, 2020)

go go kid said:


> [QUOTE what day is it?


dont know, me and alexa had a falling out and were ot speaking
[/QUOTE]


----------



## DCcan (Nov 20, 2020)

The truth is stranger than science fiction, Alexa is crazy subserviant.

My wife and daughter are always polite to Siri, its fear.....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 20, 2020)

DCcan said:


> The truth is stranger than science fiction, Alexa is crazy subserviant.
> 
> My wife and daughter are always polite to Siri, its fear.....


HA I always say “Siri please google” and the mrs says why do you say please he doesn’t care.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 20, 2020)

Morning everyone from Tejas....

lovely morning here.....59F and a wake up.....gonna hit 80F today with a south breeze

Coffee is up and it's hot.....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 20, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning everyone from Tejas....
> 
> lovely morning here.....59F and a wake up.....gonna hit 80F today with a south breeze
> 
> Coffee is up and it's hot.....


What’s up buttercup? No tacos this morning? You always get me with the early tacos talk


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 20, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> What’s up buttercup? No tacos this morning? You always get me with the early tacos talk


Taco's around here are a staple of life in this neck of the woods.....

already got an order in.......charizo and egg and a sausage and egg.....and some green hot sauce....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 20, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Taco's around here are a staple of life in this neck of the woods.....
> 
> already got an order in.......charizo and egg and a sausage and egg.....and some green hot sauce....


How’s the mrs today?


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 20, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> How’s the mrs today?


she good, she was having some leg shakes last night cause of the MS.......so I gave her a little indica space tomato I just finished....calmed her down, made her hungry and let her sleep through the night....she was still asleep when I left for work this morning which is a good thing.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 20, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> she good, she was having some leg shakes last night cause of the MS.......so I gave her a little indica space tomato I just finished....calmed her down, made her hungry and let her sleep through the night....she was still asleep when I left for work this morning which is a good thing.


Awesome 
Cannabis is proof there is a God imho.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 20, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Awesome
> Cannabis is proof there is a God imho.


I totally agree......

this season I did some pollen chuckin (first timers here) I made a hybrid of indica and sativa, so I'm testing the seeds now.....I did 3, all 3 popped, 2 were a little ewwwww so I got ride of those and I kept 1.....which is what I've been posting.....so we'll see how she comes out....


----------



## raratt (Nov 20, 2020)

Headed out to pick up my new BP meds, fingers crossed. Running to the commissary for turkey day fixin's also.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2020)

Not one but two sourdough starters for Thanksgiving ah ah ah






And some badass chili



I might put some more green chillies in it....but it's pretty damn good already. It has 4 homegrown jalapenos that I smoked in there. I'd put more but I want everyone else to eat it. Also smoked paprika. Just a nip of smokey heat that lingers.....it's nice


----------



## manfredo (Nov 20, 2020)

OK, wish me luck. It's a balmy 55F today, a heatwave compared to recent temps, and my EGR valve is here, so gonna take advantage of warmth and try to change it. The EGR tube I ordered is NOT here yet, but there's one in stock locally if I need it. Going to try some heat before I cut it.

And I'd love to get the plow on my Kawasaki today too....


----------



## doublejj (Nov 20, 2020)

manfredo said:


> OK, wish me luck. It's a balmy 55F today, a heatwave compared to recent temps, and my EGR valve is here, so gonna take advantage of warmth and try to change it. The EGR tube I ordered is NOT here yet, but there's one in stock locally if I need it. Going to try some heat before I cut it.
> 
> And I'd love to get the plow on my Kawasaki today too....


do you have a Mule?...


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 20, 2020)

Went for a bike ride in Long Beach, found a park with spot to sit and smoke a bowl...

looks like I wasn’t the first person here thinking that same thing...lol





lol....I guess someone isn’t smoking the best weed, there are seedlings sprouting everywhere...


----------



## raratt (Nov 20, 2020)

Mark it on the calendar, I accomplished something before brunch. Turkey in the freezer along with pie crusts and cool whip.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> Mark it on the calendar, I accomplished something before brunch. Turkey in the freezer along with pie crusts and cool whip.


Try slow, low roasted cranberries with orange marmalade, bit of sugar water or wine, and olive oil, then use those in the recipe or as a cranberry chutney on the side.

A whole bag makes 2 cups of semi dried berries.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 20, 2020)

doublejj said:


> do you have a Mule?...


No it's a Kawasaki Brute Force 4x4 with a 5-ft plow that didn't get put on today, LOL but the truck is fixed at least. I had to cut the freaking EGR tube off. When all else fails split the nut . That's the old EGR valve in the background on the floor . Now I can get it inspected and be legal.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 20, 2020)

manfredo said:


> No it's a Kawasaki Brute Force 4x4 with a 5-ft plow that didn't get put on today, LOL but the truck is fixed at least. I had to cut the freaking EGR tube off. When all else fails split the nut . That's the old EGR valve in the background on the floor . Now I can get it inspected and be legal. View attachment 4747613


ah nuts....


----------



## raratt (Nov 20, 2020)

Got online and chatted to get my new VOIP phone hooked up, works fine and saving a bunch of $$$.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 20, 2020)

Got hit by a car shortly after posting those pics, lol...luckily I’m fine aside from a few bumps and bruises...

filed a police report and reported the incident to his insurance company, bike is totaled. Bent the frame


----------



## manfredo (Nov 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> Got online and chatted to get my new VOIP phone hooked up, works fine and saving a bunch of $$$.


I haven't missed Spectrum at all !! A couple of the smartest things I did in a while where getting rid of my landline and my cable tv...I'd love to tell them to stick their internet service at $80 a month! 



Metasynth said:


> Got hit by a car shortly after posting those pics, lol...luckily I’m fine aside from a few bumps and bruises...
> 
> filed a police report and reported the incident to his insurance company, bike is totaled. Bent the frame


Glad you are ok enough to tell us about it!! Make them pay dearly!!


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 20, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I haven't missed Spectrum at all !! A couple of the smartest things I did in a while where getting rid of my landline and my cable tv...I'd love to tell them to stick their internet service at $80 a month!
> 
> 
> Glad you are ok enough to tell us about it!! Make them pay dearly!!


Honestly, he didn’t mean to. It was an accident. I am VERY lucky to be okay, seeing as my cheekbone broke his windshield. But some how my face doesn’t even hurt

I just want a new bike, I’m not greedy


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Honestly, he didn’t mean to. It was an accident. I am VERY lucky to be okay, seeing as my cheekbone broke his windshield. But some how my face doesn’t even hurt
> 
> I just want a new bike, I’m not greedy


Damn bud you'll feel that one in the morning  


























Your penis ok?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 20, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Got hit by a car shortly after posting those pics, lol...luckily I’m fine aside from a few bumps and bruises...
> 
> filed a police report and reported the incident to his insurance company, bike is totaled. Bent the frame


Glad you weren't hurt more seriously.. Been there and its never a fun time. Good luck with the upgrade!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 20, 2020)

manfredo said:


> No it's a Kawasaki Brute Force 4x4 with a 5-ft plow that didn't get put on today, LOL but the truck is fixed at least. I had to cut the freaking EGR tube off. When all else fails split the nut . That's the old EGR valve in the background on the floor . Now I can get it inspected and be legal. View attachment 4747613


No thread damage in the process? Looks like it probably glowed at some point!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 20, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Not one but two sourdough starters for Thanksgiving ah ah ah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that going to beans and rice in the end or chili? Gonna be good either way!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 20, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Tomorrow will be today but only when today is yesterday.


deep


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 20, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Joan Jett & The Blackhearts "Bad Reputation" - Official Music Video (1983)
> 
> 
> STREAM Joan Jett & The Blackhearts everywhere you listen to music https://blackheart.com/listen WATCH Joan Jett Documentary ‘Bad Reputation https://bit...
> ...


I forgot how talented Joan Jett and the Blackhearts were and still are. Fun rolling through their hits. Reminds me of parachute pants and bandanas


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> I forgot how talented Joan Jett and the Blackhearts were and still are. Fun rolling through their hits. *Reminds me of parachute pants and bandanas*


LOL I'd forgotten about those!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Is that going to beans and rice in the end or chili? Gonna be good either way!


Chili....it was good. Wife made some corn bread for it. 



farmingfisherman said:


> deep


er.....


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 20, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Chili....it was good. Wife made some corn bread for it.
> 
> 
> 
> er.....


Reminded me of what we've been eating this week, though ours we turn into burritos..


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 20, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Reminded me of what we've been eating this week, though ours we turn into burritos..


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 20, 2020)

Sold some more stuff, returned some stuff and bought some more stuff all while smoking some stuff...


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 20, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Sold some more stuff, returned some stuff and bought some more stuff all while smoking some stuff...


should add then smoke more stuff.. Happy its Friday
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 20, 2020)

I won a quick argument against mamashark. 
She said she was heading to the head shop to pick up some coils for her vape. She asked if I needed anything. I said new glass.
Her:
You don't need new glass, how many bongs do you need? 
Me:
Uh, how many shoes do you need? 



SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I won a quick argument against mamashark.
> She said she was heading to the head shop to pick up some coils for her vape. She asked if I needed anything. I said new glass.
> Her:
> You don't need new glass, how many bongs do you need?
> ...


High five bud!


----------



## raratt (Nov 20, 2020)

My wife and I were in Walmart the other day when I saw that they had an 18 pack of beer on sale for $9.97. Naturally I picked up a case and put it in the cart. Immediately my wife said, “What do you think you are doing? We don’t need that. Put it back!” With a sigh and a grumble under my breath I put the case of beer back on the shelf.

A few minutes later we were in the personal care isle when she puts a $20 bottle of face cream in the cart. “$20? What do you need that for?” “It’s my face cream, it makes me beautiful for you,” she responded. And I shot right back with…

“So does an 18 pack of beer, and it’s half the price!”
(Copied joke)


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 20, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> High five bud!


The the thing is, she'll still end up with a new pair of shoes before I get a new bong. Lol.

She's back. No new glass.
I still won!



SH420


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 21, 2020)

Slept for nearly 12 hours last night, that's a accomplishment right?


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 21, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Slept for nearly 12 hours last night, that's a accomplishment right?


That’s like three or four nights of sleep for me...lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 21, 2020)

I worked on the hood of my truck. It's been fading for some time now. 


Looking pretty good 





Done!




Now I have to do the rest of the truck 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 21, 2020)

I made french toast using cinnamon raisin bread for breakfast.
The mrs is getting spoiled. That’s ok, she let’s me buy anything I want 











































Vagin


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 21, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I worked on the hood of my truck. It's been fading for some time now.
> View attachment 4748349
> 
> Looking pretty good
> ...


Looks great!
Is that rubbing compound on the wiper blades? n/m went back to the first pic.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 21, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I worked on the hood of my truck. It's been fading for some time now.
> View attachment 4748349
> 
> Looking pretty good
> ...


Nice job bud!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 21, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Looks great!
> Is that rubbing compound on the wiper blades? n/m went back to the first pic.


Yes. Well it was. 




DarkWeb said:


> Nice job bud!


Thanks. I was a little nervous. I thought I was cut all the way through. I used mother's as my compound and then turtle wax compound and finished with a clear coat. 
I'm pretty happy with the results. 

SH420


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 21, 2020)

I was that damn neighbor with the leaf blower. But I got my gravel driveway cleaned.

Well half way, I have really got to get in better shape. The rest tomorrow.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 21, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Yes. Well it was.


At first I thought corrosion,(damn better check that radiator) then you should move away from the Garlic!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 21, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> At first I thought corrosion,(damn better check that radiator) then you should move away from the Garlic!


Move away from the garlic? I don't know man, I really do like the smell of the garlic when it's around. 
#gilroystrong 

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 21, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Move away from the garlic? I don't know man, I really do like the smell of the garlic when it's around.
> #gilroystrong
> 
> SH420


On some summer mornings that smell made it up to Sunnyvale. Santa Clara Valley. I remember grabbing lungsful.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 21, 2020)

A few other things but I got my wood up.....some of it. 22' x just about 4' x one deep next year's wood.....


My back hurts


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 21, 2020)

@mysunnyboy loves to smell wild garlic in the yard.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 21, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> A few other things but I got my wood up.....some of it. 22' x just about 4' x one deep
> View attachment 4748481
> 
> My back hurts


It was in the 80s today


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 21, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> It was in the 80s today


So is my house......."It's getting hot in here"...... you've heard the rest 


Shit I should show you guys the big pile.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 21, 2020)

I just made hard boiled eggs and forgot about them. Turned out perfectly.
I just boiled pasta and forgot about it. Turned out perfectly.
I found a new way to cook!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 21, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I just made hard boiled eggs and forgot about them. Turned out perfectly.
> I just boiled pasta and forgot about it. Turned out perfectly.
> I found a new way to cook!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 21, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


>


I watched it ten seconds lol she’s cute.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 21, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I watched it ten seconds lol she’s cute.


I didn't last that long.....


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 21, 2020)

I watched the whole thing. Liked it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 21, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> I watched the whole thing. Liked it.


My wood pile?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 21, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> My wood pile?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 21, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> My wood pile?


That's a handsome woodpile, but no Demi Lovato.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 21, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> That's a handsome woodpile, but no Demi Lovato.


I can send pics of the big one......gotta wait till morning though......better lighting....


----------



## doublejj (Nov 21, 2020)

2nd & final cutting of greenhouse Wedding Cake.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> 2nd & final cutting of greenhouse Wedding Cake.....
> View attachment 4748528
> 
> View attachment 4748530
> ...


+
Beautiful girls there my friend.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 21, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> +
> Beautiful girls there my friend.


the crew crushed it this year.....thank you


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> 2nd & final cutting of greenhouse Wedding Cake.....
> View attachment 4748528
> 
> View attachment 4748530
> ...


Yeah buddy! That looks great!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> 2nd & final cutting of greenhouse Wedding Cake.....
> View attachment 4748528
> 
> View attachment 4748530
> ...


Drool


----------



## doublejj (Nov 21, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah buddy! That looks great!


Thanks guys...Growing in greenhouses allows us to leave them flowering this late and it brings out all those beautiful colors...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Thanks guys...Growing in greenhouses allows us to leave them flowering this late and it brings out all those beautiful colors...
> View attachment 4748534
> 
> View attachment 4748535


Um I’ve got one lol


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 21, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> A few other things but I got my wood up.....some of it. 22' x just about 4' x one deep next year's wood.....
> View attachment 4748481
> 
> My back hurts


Least your future will be warm and cozy..


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Thanks guys...Growing in greenhouses allows us to leave them flowering this late and it brings out all those beautiful colors...
> View attachment 4748534
> 
> View attachment 4748535


You're still the picture boss, Boss.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 21, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Thanks guys...Growing in greenhouses allows us to leave them flowering this late and it brings out all those beautiful colors...
> View attachment 4748534
> 
> View attachment 4748535


Was out visiting the wife's brother who lives in the country afterwards we went by several farms that utilize greenhouse that are supplementing with lights, beautiful glow coming from them. Someday I'll have one even if its a small one. Nothing better than being inside one in the am when its brisk outside checking out the plants with a cup of warm coffee. Plants look amazing!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 21, 2020)

Rode around the old steel mill I worked at for 25 years before they shut it down and I transferred 5 miles up the river. Was a great view from that tower a few moons back.


Made some Chex mix, and if you don't add some Bugles you're missing out.



I'm ahead of the field in video golf, and now addicted. Level 13 is golf holes on the tops of skyscrapers and you hit from one building to the next. 

Ball really bounces when you miss and it drops over the edge 100 stories. Hope nobody was walking around down there. Lol.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 21, 2020)

Went for a little walk and a nice drive with the wife today.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @mysunnyboy loves to smell wild garlic in the yard.


Ok as I'm trying to catch up (and failing), I'm laughing hysterically over you mentioning yourself and thinking that's actually pretty f'n smart!! Love you kiddo


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 21, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Ok as I'm trying to catch up (and failing), I'm laughing hysterically over you mentioning yourself and thinking that's actually pretty f'n smart!! Love you kiddo


Love you too baby


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Went for a little walk and a nice drive with the wife today.
> 
> View attachment 4748575


Beautiful


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Nov 21, 2020)

I accomplished having a safe social distancing night with friends watching the fights in the backyard on a protector.



Lots of fun and boy did that yard smell great. 

Will be using for all sorts of outdoor get togethers so I can still be in the company of those who I love but don't live with.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 21, 2020)

Wizzlebiz said:


> I accomplished having a safe social distancing night with friends watching the fights in the backyard on a protector.
> 
> View attachment 4748727
> 
> ...


Nice widescreen! Is that Egyptian?


----------



## sarahJane211 (Nov 22, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> That's a handsome woodpile, but no Demi Lovato.


Demi got fat!
This is her before she was a total bloat .........


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Nov 22, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Nice widescreen! Is that Egyptian?


Lmfao. Thats funny. Its actually a $30 projector sheet lol. 

The whole setup cost $100. Worth it imo


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 22, 2020)

Wizzlebiz said:


> I accomplished having a safe social distancing night with friends watching the fights in the backyard on a protector.
> 
> View attachment 4748727
> 
> ...


The gal in the background looks slightly pissed - - or is she Italian?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 22, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> Demi got fat!
> This is her before she was a total bloat .........


You’re crazy. But also sexist so there’s that.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 22, 2020)

Wizzlebiz said:


> I accomplished having a safe social distancing night with friends watching the fights in the backyard on a protector.
> 
> View attachment 4748727
> 
> ...


Looks amazing Wizz. Got to love those outdoor setups. I have the same thing sort of. I got a projector that does 3d which can be a blast.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Nov 22, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The gal in the background looks slightly pissed - - or is she Italian?


Irish and drunk lmao


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 22, 2020)

Wizzlebiz said:


> Irish and drunk lmao


LOL, but wearing her mask.  Social and responsible, awesome.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Nov 22, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> LOL, but wearing her mask.  Social and responsible, awesome.


I did say safe social distancing lol. Many dont it serious and thats a to each his own kinda deal. But the folks I love and cherish will be protected as much as possible at my homes.


----------



## sunni (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## manfredo (Nov 22, 2020)

Along with gardening duties, I put a 3 pound chuck roast in the crockpot this a.m. with taters, carrots and onions...Should be done just in time for 60 Minutes, the show, , followed by 60 minutes of vaping...then a MRI in the morning! I hate them because I'm claustrophobic AF...Not sure why or how. I loved tight spaces as a kid. Probably trapped one time too many! Yeah for xanax!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 22, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Along with gardening duties, I put a 3 pound chuck roast in the crockpot this a.m. with taters, carrots and onions...Should be done just in time for 60 Minutes, the show, , followed by 60 minutes of vaping...then a MRI in the morning! I hate them because I'm claustrophobic AF...Not sure why or how. I loved tight spaces as a kid. Probably trapped one time too many! Yeah for xanax!


Good luck, the mrs has to take a Valium.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Nov 22, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Went for a little walk and a nice drive with the wife today.
> 
> View attachment 4748575


Dude....... all that water and no mention of fishing?? 

You are not living up to your screen name.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 22, 2020)

Wizzlebiz said:


> Dude....... all that water and no mention of fishing??
> 
> You are not living up to your screen name.


maybe he doesn’t fish ‘n tell; kind a classy


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 22, 2020)

Wizzlebiz said:


> Dude....... all that water and no mention of fishing??
> 
> You are not living up to your screen name.


I know, its been a sad year fishing wise for this farmer. Got out on the water in the boats a few times over the summer but not like in past years. Here's hoping 2021 will be a little better!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> I know, its been a sad year fishing wise for this farmer. Got out on the water in the boats a few times over the summer but not like in past years. Here's hoping 2021 will be a little better!


We didn't even get to take the kayaks out


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 22, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> We didn't even get to take the kayaks out


As the legendary Nanook learned to his detriment ...

ya can’t have your kayak and heat it too


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 22, 2020)

"

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330564116633821187">November 22, 2020</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

I learned I still suck at GIF'S


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 22, 2020)

Herb & Suds said:


> "
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330564116633821187">November 22, 2020</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>
> 
> I learned I still suck at GIF'S


Looks to easy.....


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 22, 2020)

Just waiting on a f'n fish.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 22, 2020)

Not even a nibble. Water is too cold, fish don't bite until later, and a bunch of other excuses. But I was introduced to this stuff that works great. No more watching my bait fly away when I cast.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Nov 22, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> I know, its been a sad year fishing wise for this farmer. Got out on the water in the boats a few times over the summer but not like in past years. Here's hoping 2021 will be a little better!


Same here. Its been rough trying to get out there. But I have averaged 3xs per month so better than nothing.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 22, 2020)

Just finished trimming some Black Triangle and Green Crack. Trimming sucks a big one.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Nov 22, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Not even a nibble. Water is too cold, fish don't bite until later, and a bunch of other excuses. But I was introduced to this stuff that works great. No more watching my bait fly away when I cast.
> View attachment 4749306


Magic thread is a must. Absolute must.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 22, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Not even a nibble. Water is too cold, fish don't bite until later, and a bunch of other excuses. But I was introduced to this stuff that works great. No more watching my bait fly away when I cast.
> View attachment 4749306


It looks like dental floss.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> It looks like dental floss.


It's very stretchy. Just thread it through the hook, a couple tight wraps around (in my case mussels that look like vaginas) and a few more and it's stuck on there. Don't even have to tie it off. Can't believe I haven't been using it all these years.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 22, 2020)

I need something to get the smell of mussels off my fingers.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 22, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> I need something to get the smell of mussels off my fingers.


 Vinegar? Wild guess


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Nov 22, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> I need something to get the smell of mussels off my fingers.


Vinegar and clorox sani wipes. Get not just under the nail but the nail beds as well.

I use cut sardine most of the time and my wife never knows if I went fishing due to the smell.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 22, 2020)

I've got both under the sink. Thanks.


----------



## lokie (Nov 22, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Not even a nibble. Water is too cold, fish don't bite until later, and a bunch of other excuses. But I was introduced to this stuff that works great. No more watching my bait fly away when I cast.
> View attachment 4749306


With that in your tackle you can catch them and fly them too.







Don't forget to floss.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 22, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Just finished trimming some Black Triangle and Green Crack. Trimming sucks a big one.


I just finished trimming tonight as well...everything is dried, bagged, and / or jarred, and no more trimming for me for 8 weeks! I really don't mind trimming, for the most part, as long as the buds are fat  

I have two 600 watt DE bulbs I just fired up next to two 600 watt SE Hortilux bulbs and the DE's are noticeably brighter, and that's just with regular crappy electronic ballasts. I think I can upgrade to 750 watt DE's in the winter. 

I got so much done today...but stick a fork in me. I am done!!


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 22, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Not even a nibble. Water is too cold, fish don't bite until later, and a bunch of other excuses. But I was introduced to this stuff that works great. No more watching my bait fly away when I cast.
> View attachment 4749306


I’ve been giving the soft plastic’s ago lately. Had a bit of luck 


manfredo said:


> I just finished trimming tonight as well...everything is dried, bagged, and / or jarred, and no more trimming for me for 8 weeks! I really don't mind trimming, for the most part, as long as the buds are fat
> 
> I have two 600 watt DE bulbs I just fired up next to two 600 watt SE Hortilux bulbs and the DE's are noticeably brighter, and that's just with regular crappy electronic ballasts. I think I can upgrade to 750 watt DE's in the winter.
> 
> I got so much done today...but stick a fork in me. I am done!!


Good work


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 22, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> I’ve been giving the soft plastic’s ago lately. Had a bit of luck


I'll give them a try. My tackle box and another pole were stolen out of my truck a year or so ago. Joke's on them, I never caught anything with that pole. But the box had all my plastics. I just caught salad today.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 22, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> I'll give them a try. My tackle box and another pole were stolen out of my truck a year or so ago. Joke's on them, I never caught anything with that pole. But the box had all my plastics. I just caught salad today.


Word


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2020)

Winter came early... sure is pretty tho


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Winter came early... sure is pretty tho
> 
> View attachment 4749651


It spit a little snow yesterday but temps came up and it poured. 35° now


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> It spit a little snow yesterday but temps came up and it poured. 35° now


We had a mix of rain and snow all day yesterday. Heavy slushy stuff. Too early for christmas decorations? It looks chrismassy out there.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> I need something to get the smell of mussels off my fingers.


Late to the party but wine will do that and if it doesn't you won't care.


----------



## Vtnative (Nov 23, 2020)

This was Saturday


----------



## manfredo (Nov 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> We had a mix of rain and snow all day yesterday. Heavy slushy stuff. Too early for christmas decorations? It looks chrismassy out there.


I helped a friend put up lights on the front of his house this past weekend, and I'm actually thinking of doing mine too...I haven't the past several years, but I need to get up there and clean the gutters anyways, so might as well hang some gutter clips and string some lights....IF we get a day warmer than today, lol.

I just got back from Syracuse for my MRI...it was flurrying there. I took half a xanax for it, since I was driving...I should have taken a whole one and 30 minutes earlier...I wanted to have a meltdown in there but breathed my way through it. A mask, and no music didn't help. Got very stoned on the way home, lol. Now they want me to wait 2 weeks for the results...Pffft, I'll be calling for them next Monday!


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 23, 2020)

My niece invited me to Thanksgiving dinner at her place, and it seems that my entire family is going. I let her know I've had the rona twice, which she did not know, and I asked if everyone would be wearing masks. She replied no, so I responded to her invitation in kind. She is understanding, she's great. It is weird, because she was THE most cautious person I knew at the start of the pandemic, but it seems she has succumb to poor reasoning and has shifted her stance. We agreed to Zoom with the family for about 30 minutes on TG. I will probably eat dinner alone, or maybe with another single friend at my place with social distancing/masks in place for the visit. I looked online for takeout TG dinner - most places prices are outrageous (average $150 for two), but I found a great German place that is doing curbside dinner pick-ups for $28 per person! I order two dinners, I love leftovers for the next couple of days. I had to order early, and yesterday was the deadline to reserve the dinners. I've often declined holidays with the family pre-pandemic, so it is not all that weird. My family is nuts (mostly theists and republicans), twice a year with them is one visit too many


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I helped a friend put up lights on the front of his house this past weekend, and I'm actually thinking of doing mine too...I haven't the past several years, but I need to get up there and clean the gutters anyways, so might as well hang some gutter clips and string some lights....IF we get a day warmer than today, lol.
> 
> I just got back from Syracuse for my MRI...it was flurrying there. I took half a xanax for it, since I was driving...I should have taken a whole one and 30 minutes earlier...I wanted to have a meltdown in there but breathed my way through it. A mask, and no music didn't help. Got very stoned on the way home, lol. Now they want me to wait 2 weeks for the results...Pffft, I'll be calling for them next Monday!


We're getting our tree next weekend... I would have done it earlier but I want it to live until the week after the new year. 

Glad you got through the MRI those things suck!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 23, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Just waiting on a f'n fish.
> View attachment 4749259


Love the Ugly Stik! 

Not the most sensitive rods, but strong AF.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 23, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> My niece invited me to Thanksgiving dinner at her place, and it seems that my entire family is going. I let her know I've had the rona twice, which she did not know, and I asked if everyone would be wearing masks. She replied no, so I responded to her invitation in kind. She is understanding, she's great. It is weird, because she was THE most cautious person I knew at the start of the pandemic, but it seems she has succumb to poor reasoning and has shifted her stance. We agreed to Zoom with the family for about 30 minutes on TG. I will probably eat dinner alone, or maybe with another single friend at my place with social distancing/masks in place for the visit. I looked online for takeout TG dinner - most places prices are outrageous (average $150 for two), but I found a great German place that is doing curbside dinner pick-ups for $28 per person! I order two dinners, I love leftovers for the next couple of days. I had to order early, and yesterday was the deadline to reserve the dinners. I've often declined holidays with the family pre-pandemic, so it is not all that weird. My family is nuts (mostly theists and republicans), twice a year with them is one visit too many


That's so depressing Tyler. Maybe a little turkey and  with the hot chamber gf?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 23, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> a great German place that is doing curbside dinner pick-ups for $28 per person!


Post a menu shot!!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 23, 2020)

Oh, and this proves you live in a metropolis.

A civilized place.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 23, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Along with gardening duties, I put a 3 pound chuck roast in the crockpot this a.m. with taters, carrots and onions...Should be done just in time for 60 Minutes, the show, , followed by 60 minutes of vaping...then a MRI in the morning! I hate them because I'm claustrophobic AF...Not sure why or how. I loved tight spaces as a kid. Probably trapped one time too many! Yeah for xanax!


Once as a teenager I got rocked hard in a "touch" football game and ended up in one, puked all over the place in it!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 23, 2020)

This morning I had some tincture in the coffee with breakfast and hit the ground running. Last minute running for Thanksgiving meal prep, setup the small tent and moved my seedlings into it and cleaned up the house.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 23, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> This morning I had some tincture in the coffee with breakfast and hit the ground running. Last minute running for Thanksgiving meal prep, setup the small tent and moved my seedlings into it and cleaned up the house.


If I hit the ground running after some edible ... I tend to run into terrain.


----------



## raratt (Nov 23, 2020)

Woke up too early (04:30) but I did get a nap in this afternoon. Beer shelf is filled, leftover chili and cornbread for dinner while watching MNF. Buds and suds in a bit.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> If I hit the ground running after some edible ... I tend to run into terrain.


Not sure I understand what you meant there, but I'm really really stoned at the moment so there is that.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 23, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Not sure I understand what you meant there, but I'm really really stoned at the moment so there is that.


That is effectively my point. When I’m really stoned I make poor direction/distance estimations.

Thunk ow plop giggle


ow


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That is effectively my point. When I’m really stoned I make poor direction/distance estimations.
> 
> Thunk ow plop giggle
> 
> ...


Happens to the best of us..


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I helped a friend put up lights on the front of his house this past weekend, and I'm actually thinking of doing mine too...I haven't the past several years, but I need to get up there and clean the gutters anyways, so might as well hang some gutter clips and string some lights....IF we get a day warmer than today, lol.
> 
> I just got back from Syracuse for my MRI...it was flurrying there. I took half a xanax for it, since I was driving...I should have taken a whole one and 30 minutes earlier...I wanted to have a meltdown in there but breathed my way through it. A mask, and no music didn't help. Got very stoned on the way home, lol. Now they want me to wait 2 weeks for the results...Pffft, I'll be calling for them next Monday!


I'm glad you're ok. MRI's when you’re claustrophic really suck. Now let's hope for good news.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Post a menu shot!!


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's so depressing Tyler.


Which part? I can't even tell anymore...



> Maybe a little turkey and  with the hot chamber gf?


Nah, she's gonna be with her family, I'm sure. We did have dinner outside a couple of weeks ago, that was SO nice! I really miss her through all this. Seeing me seems to have sparked her interest in our relationship again, we're in touch more regularly now and she says 'I love you' again. A little blood rushes into my penis every time she utters it, me like...


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 23, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> View attachment 4750308


Everything but the bread pudding..,..just never liked it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Everything but the bread pudding..,..just never liked it.


Never had bread pudding; but I absolutely loathe greenbean casserole


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 23, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Never had bread pudding; but I absolutely loathe greenbean casserole


I love green beans. I haven't grown to the scale I used to. But man I used to have a "hallway" of beens.....I had strings all strung up and you could walk easley through about 25'.....they would all hang into the "hallway" easy to pick. I can make some damn good dilly beans


----------



## manfredo (Nov 23, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Never had bread pudding; but I absolutely loathe greenbean casserole


I make a greenbean casserole with sour cream and cheddar cheese that's pretty good, instead of the traditional mushroom soup...It use to be the one dish I was always asked to bring...back when I had a life, lol...Actually my bro and dad still ask for it, and I have been making them pity meals for some of the holidays the past few years, but not doing it for Thanksgiving this year. Neither of them social distance at all...I said maybe Christmas, If the vaccine is out...They are both the ungrateful eat & run type anyways!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I love green beans. I haven't grown to the scale I used to. But man I used to have a "hallway" of beens.....I had strings all strung up and you could walk easley through about 25'.....they would all hang onto the "hallway" easy to pick. I can make some damn good dilly beans


I like fresh green beans. It's the canned fuckers, and the canned mushroom soup and the canned fried onions and the kraft cheese. Was that stuff ever alive and if so was it within the last 10 yrs?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I like fresh green beans. It's the canned fuckers, and the canned mushroom soup and the canned fried onions and the kraft cheese. Was that stuff ever alive and if so was it within the last 10 yrs?


I do a homemade take off with fresh beans and crimini mushrooms that I like


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 23, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I like fresh green beans. It's the canned fuckers, and the canned mushroom soup and the canned fried onions and the kraft cheese. Was that stuff ever alive and if so was it within the last 10 yrs?


We eat as fresh as we can. Winter is a little different but that's tough up here. A lot of what we eat comes from very close if not ours.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 23, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I like fresh green beans. It's the canned fuckers, and the canned mushroom soup and the canned fried onions and the kraft cheese. Was that stuff ever alive and if so was it within the last 10 yrs?


Mama used the soup but the beans were always fresh. She added some slivered almonds.
I rather fondly remember it.

But the fucking red cabbage. When I leased my soul to the Devil, a non-negotiable was that I never share a room with that stuff again. So far so good.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Mama used the soup but the beans were always fresh. She added some slivered almonds.
> I rather fondly remember it.
> 
> But the fucking red cabbage. When I leased my soul to the Devil, a non-negotiable was that I never share a room with that stuff again. So far so good.


I like red cabbage! LOL you're gonna have a hard time on that bench I've reserved on the 9th. We have Red Cabbage, Sausage and dark beer day every Wednesday.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I like red cabbage! LOL you're gonna have a hard time on that bench I've reserved on the 9th. We have Red Cabbage, Sausage and dark beer day every Wednesday.


I request upwind station.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I request upwind station.


I requested Spaten Optimator, but that is all up to Lucifer, now, isn't it?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 23, 2020)

You want some big guns? I should send you some of my homemade krout!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I requested Spaten Optimator, but that is all up to Lucifer, now, isn't it?


I like your chances. Lucifer is all OK with the Reinheitsgebot.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> You want some big guns? I should send you some of my homemade krout!


Actually yes I'd like that! I love fermented cabbage in all it's glorious flavors


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Actually yes I'd like that! I love fermented cabbage in all it's glorious flavors


Hehe the wife hates when I make it and when I eat it. Stinks from day one


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Hehe the wife hates when I make it and when I eat it. Stinks from day one


I went to PM you to ask for recipes since I wasn't kidding and I can't PM you!! PLEASE fix that unless you want poor TnT to read all your recipes. I'm not too shy to beg for them on open forum.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I went to PM you to ask for recipes since I wasn't kidding and I can't PM you!! PLEASE fix that unless you want poor TnT to read all your recipes. I'm not too shy to beg for them on open forum.


It's just cabage and salt.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 23, 2020)

Damn I can smell it.....


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> It's just cabage and salt.....


Well that was anticlimactic


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Well that was anticlimactic


How the hell do I fix that anyways?


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Actually yes I'd like that! I love fermented cabbage in all it's glorious flavors


Indeed, kraut , kimchee glorious


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> How the hell do I fix that anyways?


actually ferment it rather than vinegarize it. Lactobacillus for the win


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 23, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Indeed, kraut , kimchee glorious


I am surrounded by the dark and redolent acolytes of Crucifer


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> actually ferment it rather than vinegarize it. Lactobacillus for the win


Quick vs long process, very smart.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 23, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> actually ferment it rather than vinegarize it. Lactobacillus for the win


I poured fermented milk on my garden the other day. But I meant fix the "can't pm friends"


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 23, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Quick vs long process, very smart.


Vinegar is just the next step.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Which part? I can't even tell anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, she's gonna be with her family, I'm sure. We did have dinner outside a couple of weeks ago, that was SO nice! I really miss her through all this. Seeing me seems to have sparked her interest in our relationship again, we're in touch more regularly now and she says 'I love you' again. A little blood rushes into my penis every time she utters it, me like...


 That's a big change from the last time you talked about her... and way less depressing. Don't get to hear fun stories about people hooking up anymore with this covid crap.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's a big change from the last time you talked about her... and way less depressing. Don't get to hear fun stories about people hooking up anymore with this covid crap.


Watch next year after the vaccine everyone will hook up like rabbits. 2022 is gonna be a banner birth year.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 24, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> My niece invited me to Thanksgiving dinner at her place, and it seems that my entire family is going. I let her know I've had the rona twice, which she did not know, and I asked if everyone would be wearing masks. She replied no, so I responded to her invitation in kind. She is understanding, she's great. It is weird, because she was THE most cautious person I knew at the start of the pandemic, but it seems she has succumb to poor reasoning and has shifted her stance. We agreed to Zoom with the family for about 30 minutes on TG. I will probably eat dinner alone, or maybe with another single friend at my place with social distancing/masks in place for the visit. I looked online for takeout TG dinner - most places prices are outrageous (average $150 for two), but I found a great German place that is doing curbside dinner pick-ups for $28 per person! I order two dinners, I love leftovers for the next couple of days. I had to order early, and yesterday was the deadline to reserve the dinners. I've often declined holidays with the family pre-pandemic, so it is not all that weird. My family is nuts (mostly theists and republicans), twice a year with them is one visit too many


I’m sending the mrs to her sister’s house. There will only be 4 of them and they’re all paranoid about covid so it’s good. She needs time away from worrying about me for the day. Hopefully I’ll sleep.
We can FaceTime Tyler


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Watch next year after the vaccine everyone will hook up like rabbits. 2022 is gonna be a banner birth year.


I never thought of that. I wonder what we'll call that generation since boomer is already taken.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I never thought of that. I wonder what we'll call that generation since boomer is already taken.


Covers


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I never thought of that. I wonder what we'll call that generation since boomer is already taken.


Generation Covid?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2020)

Quarantine kids. Zoomers is pretty good too, but I think that's more for the current generation doing distance learning.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 24, 2020)

Isolation generation


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 24, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Covers


with a long "o"


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> with a long "o"


Exactly


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 24, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Isolation generation


You win!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 24, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> You win!


Tell us Johnny, what does mysunnyboy win today...






























Weed & vagina! What?! Thank you thank you all


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 24, 2020)

Taco's are here....

Morning

59F.....and this funny mysterious wet stuff falling from the sky in a mist....sheesh.....79F for a high


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 24, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Taco's are here....
> 
> Morning
> 
> 59F.....and this funny mysterious wet stuff falling from the sky in a mist....sheesh.....79F for a high


Damn taco talk lol morning

How’s mrs tejas?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 24, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'm glad you're ok. *MRI's when you’re claustrophic really suck*. Now let's hope for good news.


Agreed! 
I go to a 'happy place' in my mind as a distraction. 

It actually works.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 24, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Agreed!
> I go to a 'happy place' in my mind as a distraction.
> 
> It actually works.


It makes me sleepy. Weird right?


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 24, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Damn taco talk lol morning
> 
> How’s mrs tejas?


she's good......

last night we talk a little about thanksgiving since she bought a 7lbs turkey....from the looks of it...it's gonna be a just me and her.....you can see it in her eyes....all I could say is "I Know" and give her a hug.....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 24, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> she's good......
> 
> last night we talk a little about thanksgiving since she bought a 7lbs turkey....from the looks of it...it's gonna be a just me and her.....you can see it in her eyes....all I could say is "I Know" and give her a hug.....


That’s how you started out buddy, just her and you. Will be like old times. Make it like your first year together.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> actually ferment it rather than vinegarize it. Lactobacillus for the win


*Whatcu talkin' about bacillus?*


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 24, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> That’s how you started out buddy, just her and you. Will be like old times. Make it like your first year together.


I now just feels weird.....our first thanksgiving we had the whole family with us, smokers going, bbq pits going, all the rest of the fam pitching in....this year.....meh....smh....

told her it would be ok.....just gonna be me and her, the dogs, the 7 dwarves.....speaking of those I had them attack her with cuteness to cheer her up last night while we were watching the Voice......


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 24, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> I now just feels weird.....our first thanksgiving we had the whole family with us, smokers going, bbq pits going, all the rest of the fam pitching in....this year.....meh....smh....
> 
> told her it would be ok.....just gonna be me and her, the dogs, the 7 dwarves.....speaking of those I had them attack her with cuteness to cheer her up last night while we were watching the Voice......


We were going to do something not thanksgivingy. Grill steaks or have some scallops and shrimp.
Then I chatted with her sister and they invited us. She has a neck appointment in Gainesville tomorrow and it’s important. I won’t be able to walk turkey day so I already am planning in my head to stay here and have her go. Just three in their family and they are Covid safe so she’ll have fun. That’s all that matters, as I’m sure you know brother.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 24, 2020)

I’m having ham tonight. And I’m just happy to not be working on thanksgiving.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 24, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> We were going to do something not thanksgivingy. Grill steaks or have some scallops and shrimp.
> Then I chatted with her sister and they invited us. She has a neck appointment in Gainesville tomorrow and it’s important. I won’t be able to walk turkey day so I already am planning in my head to stay here and have her go. Just three in their family and they are Covid safe so she’ll have fun. That’s all that matters, as I’m sure you know brother.


yeah I know....so basically what we're gonna do. Turkey, stuffing, green beans, and some mac n Cheese for us. What are you gonna make for yourself?


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 24, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I’m having ham tonight. And I’m just happy to not be working on thanksgiving.


nice....what fixing are going with it?


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 24, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> nice....what fixing are going with it?


Penis.



Er....with special gravy


----------



## sunni (Nov 24, 2020)

this work month is insane.

I have my side business which is going bananas for sales.
than rollitup is getting everyones blackfriday ads ready and a holiday shopping guide. and getting ready for 2021. 

send coffee.


----------



## lokie (Nov 24, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Penis.
> 
> 
> 
> Er....with special gravy


Will you rub savory spices on it?


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 24, 2020)

sunni said:


> this work month is insane.
> 
> I have my side business which is going bananas for sales.
> than rollitup is getting everyones blackfriday ads ready and a holiday shopping guide. and getting ready for 2021.
> ...


cream and sugar work?

and a puppy


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 24, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> cream and sugar work?
> 
> and a puppy


Maybe oat milk, no cream for sunni


----------



## sunni (Nov 24, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> cream and sugar work?
> 
> and a puppy


no cream no sugaryes to puppy


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 24, 2020)

sunni said:


> no cream no sugaryes to puppy


no worries bout that, they did get a nice good feeding this morning though


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 24, 2020)

Just so you know, @sunni , the puppy isn’t vegan. Yet.

lol


----------



## manfredo (Nov 24, 2020)

Took my truck in for a state inspection this am...and rode home on my bicycle....brrrrr, 30 degrees F. They called...It needs rear brakes. $389 was the "special" price. Ummmm, no thanks. I just picked it up and a set of brake pads for $20. Criminals!!

They have my Honda Accord in now for it's inspection...It's a 2008 so anything is possible, lol. Only 85k miles though. Should be all good, knock on wood. 


Not turning wrenches in this weather though...Maybe Friday, or in my buddies heated garage...Actually it's my house he rents, so yep, it is MY heated garage, lol. 

My oil guy stopped by with some new cartridges...green crack and banana something...brain mush!!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 24, 2020)

manfredo said:


> .snip...
> My oil guy stopped by with some new cartridges...green crack and banana something...brain mush!!


With you talking about cold weather I thought you were getting furnace oil delivered. It took me a minute to realize you meant the other oil


----------



## manfredo (Nov 24, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> With you talking about cold weather I thought you were getting furnace oil delivered. It took me a minute to realize you meant the other oil


OMG, I been vaping a new flavor all day...sooo good, banana OG kush...and my brain is mushy like a ripe banana!! But the good news is the Honda passed inspection, so I can go pay for that and then figure out how to get it home, lol. One of my cronies later tonight I guess. Just a hint of anxiety with this stuff however!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 24, 2020)

manfredo said:


> OMG, I been vaping a new flavor all day...sooo good, banana OG kush...and my brain is mushy like a ripe banana!! But the good news is the Honda passed inspection, so I can go pay for that and then figure out how to get it home, lol. One of my cronies later tonight I guess. Just a hint of anxiety with this stuff however!


I have to be careful with concentrates. It builds my tolerance fast and it's way to easy to use. Congrats on your car passing, that's sweet.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 24, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> With you talking about cold weather I thought you were getting furnace oil delivered. It took me a minute to realize you meant the other oil


LOL Same here!


----------



## raggyb (Nov 24, 2020)

got a Turkey


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 24, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I have to be careful with concentrates. It builds my tolerance fast and it's way to easy to use. Congrats on your car passing, that's sweet.


Same I can’t do dabs end up smoking so many bongs. Plus dabs go for like $450 a g here not that I buy it got a press, most people have no idea what dabs are here is until you show them.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 24, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Same I can’t do dabs end up smoking so many bongs. Plus dabs go for like $450 a g here not that I buy it got a press, most people have no idea what dabs are here is until you show them.


I have only done dabs once and it was instant anxiety...plus I can't get it around here anyways, so just as well. The oil cartridges do raise my tolerance but I only get them on occasion, about once a month lately, and they6 go for $45-50 a gram. But yeah, I'm in a brain fog today...blueberry pancakes for dinner kind of high


----------



## sarahJane211 (Nov 24, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Took my truck in for a state inspection this am...and rode home on my bicycle....brrrrr, 30 degrees F. They called...It needs rear brakes. $389 was the "special" price. Ummmm, no thanks. I just picked it up and a set of brake pads for $20. Criminals!!


Where I live state inspection is $5-$10, you only pay if it passes, and they can't offer repair services.
Needless to say, they always pass.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 24, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> Where I live state inspection is $5-$10, you only pay if it passes, and they can't offer repair services.
> Needless to say, they always pass.


Sounds safe!


----------



## raratt (Nov 24, 2020)

Had blood taken again to check and make sure my liver isn't broken. They are trying to get my blood pressure regulated, so far they have been unsuccessful. This is getting really old. Hopefully they will find the magic combination of meds soon.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> Had blood taken again to check and make sure my liver isn't broken. They are trying to get my blood pressure regulated, so far they have been unsuccessful. This is getting really old. Hopefully they will find the magic combination of meds soon.


I'm sure sarahJane can get you all fixed up for about $10.50......fish dinner included!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 24, 2020)

Took them a year to get mine figured out. It is awesome now. Feel better than ever.

I stopped taking daily aspirin and that helped a ton.


----------



## raratt (Nov 24, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Took them a year to get mine figured out. It is awesome now. Feel better than ever.
> 
> I stopped taking daily aspirin and that helped a ton.


I had been taking the same meds for 20 years and it was OK, I guess my body got tired of being dehydrated all the time with a diuretic and I had to quit taking it.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> I had been taking the same meds for 20 years and it was OK, I guess my body got tired of being dehydrated all the time with a diuretic and I had to quit taking it.


Yeah hopefully they can get you feeling better here soon!! You have a lot of crap going on all at once. Hang in there and be easy on yourself!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> I had been taking the same meds for 20 years and it was OK, I guess my body got tired of being dehydrated all the time with a diuretic and I had to quit taking it.


Holy shit, dude, think water and Pedialyte...js.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 24, 2020)

Hope I didn't over step....


----------



## manfredo (Nov 24, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> Where I live state inspection is $5-$10, you only pay if it passes, and they can't offer repair services.
> Needless to say, they always pass.


I was and am a little annoyed. Apparently they took all 4 wheels off and inspected all 4 brakes "complimentary". They are only supposed to check 1 for their state inspection...But they are dead slow right now, so trying to drum up business. $16 for the inspection so that's not terrible, around here!! A lot of the states, like Massachusetts, do have state run inspection stations that don't do repairs, and that's probably a lot more ethical....probably.

I told them when I brought the Honda in that I didn't want their free safety inspection, just the state test.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 24, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Hope I didn't over step....


I don't think so we're all friends and give a shit.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 24, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't think so we're all friends and give a shit.


All good...just trying to help..if possible.....js


----------



## raratt (Nov 24, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> All good...just trying to help..if possible.....js


It's all good bro.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 25, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah I know....so basically what we're gonna do. Turkey, stuffing, green beans, and some mac n Cheese for us. What are you gonna make for yourself?


As little as possible lol I cook every night. Maybe fruitloops 

It’s really just another day to me. I’m not a party pooper but I don’t have a big family so never had a big gathering when I was young.

My mother ruins everything so I’m THANKFUL not to be around her. Thank you covid.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 25, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> As little as possible lol I cook every night. Maybe fruitloops
> 
> It’s really just another day to me. I’m not a party pooper but I don’t have a big family so never had a big gathering when I was young.
> 
> My mother ruins everything so I’m THANKFUL not to be around her. Thank you covid.


well me and the Mrs cooked chicken strips and fried rice last night....after that I cooked on a friends Bubblegum cut  ......not bad for being the 11th year he's been doing it....course I did have 9 beers in me as well...

welp the Taco's are up.....picadillo anyone.....

woke up this morning 55F and a nice northern breeze....gonna get up to 75 today...

Coffee is hot and ready to roll if anyone needs a warm up......

Sorry bout the whole Mother thing chica.....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 25, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> well me and the Mrs cooked chicken strips and fried rice last night....after that I cooked on a friends Bubblegum cut  ......not bad for being the 11th year he's been doing it....course I did have 9 beers in me as well...
> 
> welp the Taco's are up.....picadillo anyone.....
> 
> ...


I’m in Gainesville in need of coffee and tacos mon ami


----------



## _Outdoorsman_ (Nov 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Mama used the soup but the beans were always fresh. She added some slivered almonds.
> I rather fondly remember it.
> 
> But the fucking red cabbage. When I leased my soul to the Devil, a non-negotiable was that I never share a room with that stuff again. So far so good.


Your Germanic ass doesn't like saurkraut? Weirdo.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 25, 2020)

6 ounces, freshly decarbed

Gonna use thick rubber gloves to squish this bud into small bits, then it’s off to the rice cooker!
— edit —
Not as impressive after the squish.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 25, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m in Gainesville in need of coffee and tacos mon ami


need to come down this way love, Taco's are a staple in these parts.....infact they just lite up the riverwalk with about 1mil bulbs.....


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 25, 2020)

_Outdoorsman_ said:


> Your Germanic ass doesn't like saurkraut? Weirdo.


Or stinky cheese either. Explains the bit of very fine print on my Germanic membership card “in China hergestellt”


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Or stinky cheese either. Explains the bit of very fine print on my Germanic membership card “in China hergestellt”


No stinky cheese!?


----------



## manfredo (Nov 25, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m in Gainesville in need of coffee and tacos mon ami


I remember "Gainesville Green" back around the late 80's 70's when I was living in Melbourne...awesome stuff, and actually the first green sinsemilla I ever smoked...Goodbye Columbian seedweed


----------



## printer (Nov 25, 2020)

printer said:


> "So, I have this condition that causes me pain and practicing guitar is difficult. So I took a cheap one and hacked it up and put a belly cut and an arm bevel on it like a Stratocaster has.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It took me a little longer to get to the guitar than I thought. Made timed today to do it. I gave it a half ass fret job, and put some strings on it. I am really happy at how comfortable it is. I also did some carving of the braces inside the guitar to get it to sound better. At first it was a real dog, no bass. So I took some off the height of the braces to loosen things up (Don't try this at home kiddies. I have made a few guitars.) and it sounds much better, enough to surprise myself. It is no means perfect but more full sounding, going to make practicing more enjoyable.


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The two major factors affecting clone success are temperature and pathogen control. The hypochlorite makes a bacterial problem unlikely/go away. Temps are rather more up to you.


Can you use calcium hypochlorite with nutrient? 
In the end I didn't buy the Calcium hpc, a chap I know works with live stock and they use chlorine, I put off buy it and but the time I got the chlorine tablets the clones had rooted. 
The effervescent chlorine I got is NaDCC afaik its different in some way to calcium hypochlorite as it needs mixing/refreshing on a daily basis, so it's good for sterilising but not for a bubbler I don't think? 
Anyway I'd still buy calcium hypochlorite if it can be used with nutrient as I intend to grow the clones on a good bit in the bubbler. 

Thanks SD


----------



## TheManicOrganicDK (Nov 26, 2020)

*What did you accomplish today?*


"Early in the morning, risin' to the street
Light me up that cigarette and I'll strap shoes on my feet
Got to find the reason, reason things went wrong
Got to find a reason why my money's all gone "

And i did. =

Swallowed my coffee, as transport company wrote my new lumatek led has arrived and ready for pick up, drove to pick it up, home, more coffee and a spliff, while reading assembly instructions.
Rearrange previous lightning, 1 x 600w hps out, 1 x 600w Lumaled in.

Hot diggety, its one biiiig led, phreaking awsome.

3 weeks into flowering, so wont get a true picture of how it does compared to hps this grow. But loving it already.



Weekend is just around the corner, have a great one all.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> Can you use calcium hypochlorite with nutrient?
> In the end I didn't buy the Calcium hpc, a chap I know works with live stock and they use chlorine, I put off buy it and but the time I got the chlorine tablets the clones had rooted.
> The effervescent chlorine I got is NaDCC afaik its different in some way to calcium hypochlorite as it needs mixing/refreshing on a daily basis, so it's good for sterilising but not for a bubbler I don't think?
> Anyway I'd still buy calcium hypochlorite if it can be used with nutrient as I intend to grow the clones on a good bit in the bubbler.
> ...


It's sodium vs calcium, using it for clones won't make a difference. It won't sterilize but neither does Ca Hypochlorite, they are disinfectants.


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 26, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> It's sodium vs calcium, using it for clones won't make a difference.


I'm talking about keeping it sterile? 
I've got another lid for the bubbler I was thinking of try it with a couple of plants, also normally 4 clones is all I require so I can grow them to a good size in the cloner and I'd rather prevent problems than cure them?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 26, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> Can you use calcium hypochlorite with nutrient?
> In the end I didn't buy the Calcium hpc, a chap I know works with live stock and they use chlorine, I put off buy it and but the time I got the chlorine tablets the clones had rooted.
> The effervescent chlorine I got is NaDCC afaik its different in some way to calcium hypochlorite as it needs mixing/refreshing on a daily basis, so it's good for sterilising but not for a bubbler I don't think?
> Anyway I'd still buy calcium hypochlorite if it can be used with nutrient as I intend to grow the clones on a good bit in the bubbler.
> ...


NaDCC is sodium dichloroisocyanurate. It attaches the chlorine to a nitrogenous base that is probably fine for livestock. But for cloning I recommend the calcium or sodium product.

I also advise adding no nutrient to the cloner liquid. Until they have roots, they don’t get any benefit, and you’ve just added food for pathogens like bacteria.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> NaDCC is sodium dichloroisocyanurate. It attaches the chlorine to a nitrogenous base that is probably fine for livestock. But for cloning I recommend the calcium product.
> 
> I also advise adding no nutrient to the cloner liquid. Until they have roots, they don’t get any benefit, and you’ve just added food for pathogens like bacteria.


I love you


----------



## manfredo (Nov 26, 2020)

TheManicOrganicDK said:


> *What did you accomplish today?*
> 
> 
> "Early in the morning, risin' to the street
> ...


Sweet....how much was that, if i can ask?? Perfect for a tent!!


----------



## smoothJoe (Nov 26, 2020)

420God said:


> What did you do today that you're proud of? Something at work, home, school, personal achievement, etc...
> 
> 
> Today I had gravel dropped off and I put in a new driveway. It was a lot of work but I got it done quicker than I thought I would.


nothing really depends on what u mean by achieved, being lazy due to not having to do too much other than look after myself n wellbeing i guess I've achieved nothing but gained lots.










you'll hate me ..........................


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> I'm talking about keeping it sterile?
> I've got another lid for the bubbler I was thinking of try it with a couple of plants, also normally 4 clones is all I require so I can grow them to a good size in the cloner and I'd rather prevent problems than cure them?


Sterility is something you can't achieve at home. You just need antisepsis, not sterility.


----------



## TheManicOrganicDK (Nov 26, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Sweet....how much was that, if i can ask?? Perfect for a tent!!


Its maybe a bit overkill for 120x120 tent, BUT then its future proof. ( im moving from tent to room next year )

Price a bit steep, but 1050 euro´s. What convinced me was this test by Shane at Migro :


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> NaDCC is sodium dichloroisocyanurate. It attaches the chlorine to a nitrogenous base that is probably fine for livestock. But for cloning I recommend the calcium or sodium product.
> ......snip......


Without roots why would it matter?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 26, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Without roots why would it matter?


Because I can imagine the cyanuric residue feeding bugs if enough chlorine gets consumed. I could be wrong, but it seems a liability to me.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2020)

smoothJoe said:


> ........snip.......
> you'll hate me ..........................


Speaking only for myself I'd have to know you to hate you. It's too much energy to expend on a stranger. Now @Singlemalt might see that differently.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Because I can imagine the cyanuric residue feeding bugs if enough chlorine gets consumed. I could be wrong, but it seems a liability to me.


It simply stabilizes the chlorine in pools so it is a little UV resistant. Actually reducing algae formation longer.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 26, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> It simply stabilizes the chlorine in pools so it is a little UV resistant. Actually reducing algae formation longer.


In that case it’s all good @Star Dog


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 26, 2020)

So here’s an update on Gainesville trip yesterday for the mrs.

There is no disease causing her torticollis. Which is a good thing because they were looking at als, etc.

The issue is isolated to he neck and her weakness is from pain.

She asked dr so what can we do or am I struck this way. He said you’re stuck this way.

So as @shrxhky420 said there’s a silver lining to the bad news.

Today I’m THANKFUL for my wife. I’m thankful for you guys too


----------



## Boru420 (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> NaDCC is sodium dichloroisocyanurate. It attaches the chlorine to a nitrogenous base that is probably fine for livestock. But for cloning I recommend the calcium or sodium product.
> 
> I also advise adding no nutrient to the cloner liquid. Until they have roots, they don’t get any benefit, and you’ve just added food for pathogens like bacteria.


What if you've been waiting a month for the damn thing to root and it's just barely starting to root but also turning brown from various deficiencies?

Not that anyone would do that...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 26, 2020)

lol bore u 42 lol


----------



## manfredo (Nov 26, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> What if you've been waiting a month for the damn thing to root and it's just barely starting to root but also turning brown from various deficiencies?
> 
> Not that anyone would do that...


Is it headed for soil, or hydro? If soil I'd plant it & feed it lightly.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 26, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Is it headed for soil, or hydro? If soil I'd plant it & feed it lightly.


About a pound?


----------



## Boru420 (Nov 26, 2020)

Brian Boru - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## manfredo (Nov 26, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> About a pound?


I'm gonna eat about a pound of turkey & stuffing, lol.

Just slid the turkey breast into the oven...Dinner about 3 pm! Nothing fancy, turkey breast, stuffing, taters, gravy, carrots, acorn squash, mac & cheese, pumpkin pie with cool w-hip... and now for the appetizer, some tasty gorilla glue cross. Small gathering, just me and my one bud I hang with regularly.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 26, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I'm gonna eat about a pound of turkey & stuffing, lol.
> 
> Just slid the turkey breast into the oven...Dinner about 3 pm! Nothing fancy, turkey breast, stuffing, taters, gravy, carrots, acorn squash, mac & cheese, pumpkin pie with cool w-hip... and now for the appetizer, some tasty gorilla glue cross. Small gathering, just me and my one bud I hang with regularly.


Yum!
It’s me and spaghetti today.
I told her I couldn’t go and she’s good with it and looking forward to it, even though we see them separately now and then, she doesn’t get to hang with her younger sister for an extended time. They’ll be outside on this beauty of a day.
Happy thanksgiving


----------



## raratt (Nov 26, 2020)

Bird stuffed and in oven, taking a break for a bit before peeling taters. Tuna salad can wait till later. Football time.


----------



## raggyb (Nov 26, 2020)

don't wait until 4:20 to start the turkey!


----------



## raratt (Nov 26, 2020)

raggyb said:


> don't wait until 4:20 to start the turkey!


Unless you're smoking it...


----------



## raggyb (Nov 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> Unless you're smoking it...


oh I get it


----------



## neosapien (Nov 26, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> Can you use calcium hypochlorite with nutrient?
> In the end I didn't buy the Calcium hpc, a chap I know works with live stock and they use chlorine, I put off buy it and but the time I got the chlorine tablets the clones had rooted.
> The effervescent chlorine I got is NaDCC afaik its different in some way to calcium hypochlorite as it needs mixing/refreshing on a daily basis, so it's good for sterilising but not for a bubbler I don't think?
> Anyway I'd still buy calcium hypochlorite if it can be used with nutrient as I intend to grow the clones on a good bit in the bubbler.
> ...





curious2garden said:


> Without roots why would it matter?





cannabineer said:


> Because I can imagine the cyanuric residue feeding bugs if enough chlorine gets consumed. I could be wrong, but it seems a liability to me.





curious2garden said:


> It simply stabilizes the chlorine in pools so it is a little UV resistant. Actually reducing algae formation longer.



Ooooooo oooooooo ooooooo my wheelhouse my wheelhouse!!! I can talk with the big dogs and understand (25%) of what they're saying!!!! 

In a cloner, I don't think either makes much difference. I think the cal-hypo is easier to measure since it's granulated. I guess the dichloro can be granulated also. The only problem I see with the stabilized cyanuric stuff is if you never change the water, a higher concentration of cyanuric acid means a higher level of chlorine needed to maintain the disinfecting. At least that's how it is with pools. I always changed my clone water every couple days anyways though. 

And never NEVER mix chlorines together.. obviously the big dogs know that. But still do it for fun.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> cyanuric residue





neosapien said:


> Ooooooo oooooooo ooooooo my wheelhouse my wheelhouse!!! I can talk with the big dogs and understand (25%) of what they're saying!!!!


Learning too much around here, my brain hurts again. 

I should stick to pie.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 26, 2020)

boring around here when you're all on holidays.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> You win!


Just think ... before you take two deep breaths they’ll be Quaranteens.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 26, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Learning too much around here, my brain hurts again.
> 
> I should stick to pie.
> View attachment 4752684


Good call. While pie is an irrational number, it is at least not cake.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Just think ... before you take two deep breaths they’ll be Quaranteens.


Quarantoddlers are fun tho... I'm lame, that's all I got.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Quarantoddlers are fun tho... I'm lame, that's all I got.


Quarantots
I’m right there in the cheap seats with you


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Quarantots
> I’m right there in the cheap seats with you
> 
> View attachment 4752708


I had to look up what comes after teens and it said a slow march to death, not sure how to wrap Quaran into that.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I had to look up what comes after teens and it said a slow march to death, not sure how to wrap Quaran into that.


Between 40 and 49 they are quarantians

after that they enter the continuum of fkn old irrelevant old people

so right back to isolation generation


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Between 40 and 49 they are quarantians
> 
> after that they enter the continuum of fkn old irrelevant old people
> 
> so right back to isolation generation


The ouroboros generation


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> The ouroboros generation


They began by swallowing a tale


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> They began by swallowing a tale


Boredom briefly cured


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Boredom briefly cured


It made me realize that a urologist is a shvantz doctor


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Boredom briefly cured


Oh and every rooster I’ve met thinks he is all this


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 26, 2020)

Ok who needs a does of cuteness and stress relief....


Sitting inside is highly recommended


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> It made me realize that a urologist is a shvantz doctor


Had to google what shvantz was... it wasn't an image search. Odd that someone would look at all the exciting specializations in the medical field and settle on urology, proctology or gynecology. Then there's feel doctors... weirdos


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Had to google what shvantz was... it wasn't an image search. Odd that someone would look at all the exciting specializations in the medical field and settle on urology, proctology or gynecology. Then there's feel doctors... weirdos


Well with all the ____, ________ and _____ we have running free, they are certainly specialties with a big future.


----------



## raratt (Nov 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Well with all the ____, ________ and _____ we have running free, they are certainly specialties with a big future.


I get it.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> wrap Quaran


Just saw this



The obvious adjunct is Quran wrap


----------



## lokie (Nov 26, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Had to google what shvantz was... it wasn't an image search. Odd that someone would look at all the exciting specializations in the medical field and settle on urology, proctology or gynecology. Then there's feel doctors... weirdos


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 26, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> Can you use calcium hypochlorite with nutrient?
> In the end I didn't buy the Calcium hpc, a chap I know works with live stock and they use chlorine, I put off buy it and but the time I got the chlorine tablets the clones had rooted.
> The effervescent chlorine I got is NaDCC afaik its different in some way to calcium hypochlorite as it needs mixing/refreshing on a daily basis, so it's good for sterilising but not for a bubbler I don't think?
> Anyway I'd still buy calcium hypochlorite if it can be used with nutrient as I intend to grow the clones on a good bit in the bubbler.
> ...


You can use calcium hypochlorite with your nutes once your cuttings are rooted. It's a good, cheap way to keep your nute solution sterile. I use Dutch Master Zone to keep sterile in my veg and flower reservoirs, which I believe is copper sulfate. It's even easier than the pool shock as you don't need to reapply it...


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 26, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> You can use calcium hypochlorite with your nutes once your cuttings are rooted. It's a good, cheap way to keep your nute solution sterile. I use Dutch Master Zone to keep sterile in my veg and flower reservoirs, which I believe is copper sulfate. It's even easier than the pool shock as you don't need to reapply it...


Just so long as they aren’t teas. Inorganic nutes work fine with hypochlorite. Organic ones have a huge reducing capacity, and trying to brute-force that makes for much bad organochlorine species.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 26, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Just so long as they aren’t teas. Inorganic nutes work fine with hypochlorite. Organic ones have a huge reducing capacity, and trying to brute-force that makes for much bad organochlorine species.


Right. I believe Star Dog was referring to running sterile reservoirs which, of course, would require inorganic nutes, so I was answering in that context...


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 26, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Right. I believe Star Dog was referring to running sterile reservoirs which, of course, would require inorganic nutes, so I was answering in that context...


derp


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 26, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I use Dutch Master Zone to keep sterile in my veg and flower reservoirs, which I believe is copper sulfate. It's even easier than the pool shock as you don't need to reapply it...


I’m ordering some of that shit, I’ve been using pool shock like a sucker.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 26, 2020)

Took the wife's family some food today while there we did a nice walk with them. Came home had lunch then did another 5 miles with the wife. Now on to the main course! Happy Thanksgiving to everyone here at RIU. Fingers crossed next years will be a better one!


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 26, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Took the wife's family some food today while there we did a nice walk with them. Came home had lunch then did another 5 miles with the wife. Now on to the main course! Happy Thanksgiving to everyone here at RIU. Fingers crossed next years will be a better one!


Sounds wonderful. Please post some pictures of your wife...


----------



## raratt (Nov 26, 2020)

Made it through the day as chief cook and bottle washer. Food tasted like it should have, although the wife spiced the stuffing for me. Everything is in the fridge other than the gravy that is still cooling. Stick a fork in me I'm done. BTW the Cowboys sucked.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> BTW the Cowboys sucked.


Yes they did.....smh

Lost a dollar to the wife btw...


----------



## raratt (Nov 26, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Yes they did.....smh
> 
> Lost a dollar to the wife btw...


They are Mrs. Ratt's team.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> They are Mrs. Ratt's team.


Eeee...so you lost a dollar to huh...


----------



## raratt (Nov 26, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Eeee...so you lost a dollar to huh...


Nah. My team plays the 9ers on Sun.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> Nah. My team plays the 9ers on Sun.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 26, 2020)

Today I trained two seals to drink Pepsi from a glass bottle, but only one of them got it.

Tomorrow I train the other one with the rubber hose.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 26, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Ok who needs a does of cuteness and stress relief....
> View attachment 4752737
> 
> Sitting inside is highly recommended


I bet you'll have no trouble getting rid of them...Everyone is getting pets now being stick home...They are cute...what breed?


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 26, 2020)

Happy Thanksgiving to all you guys and gals. Not posting much but around. Hope you all had a good holiday this fukkd up year


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 26, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I bet you'll have no trouble getting rid of them...Everyone is getting pets now being stick home...They are cute...what breed?


No breeds here, just beautiful dogs and loveable. Love to cuddle btw.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 26, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> No breeds here, just beautiful dogs and loveable. Love to cuddle btw.
> View attachment 4753082


Mutts are the best, and puppies are therapeutic! I've been thinking about getting one again myself, but if the world ever gets back to normal I'd love to do some traveling. I guess a small dog would make more sense plus be easier to care for....maybe.


----------



## Boru420 (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Nov 27, 2020)

Zoom Rabbit said:


> Today I trained two seals to drink Pepsi from a glass bottle, but only one of them got it.
> 
> Tomorrow I train the other one with the rubber hose.









Past due subscription fees accrue a daily compounded interest. j/s.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 27, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Mutts are the best, and puppies are therapeutic! I've been thinking about getting one again myself, but if the world ever gets back to normal I'd love to do some traveling. I guess a small dog would make more sense plus be easier to care for....maybe.


smaller poops are easier to pick up.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 27, 2020)

lokie said:


> Past due subscription fees accrue a daily compounded interest. j/s.


After it's last meltdown I was hoping we were rid of it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 27, 2020)

I'm officially old today. I was doing overhead extensions yesterday with a 2.5lb weight and something didn't feel quite right. Today it feels like there's a golf ball under my left shoulder blade and every time I lift my arm I'm getting shooting pain across my chest.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 27, 2020)

I scored a decent BF deal on a cheap laptop...a 17" HP. Intel-i3-8gb-memory-128gb-ssd-1tb-hard-drive-windows-10-silver, for $349 . Should be good for surfing, etc. 

I was hoping for some great lighting deals but nada yet, for what I want...I did see some LED "deals".


Laughing Grass said:


> smaller poops are easier to pick up.


and less fur to shed!! And food!!!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 27, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I scored a decent BF deal on a cheap laptop...a 17" HP. Intel-i3-8gb-memory-128gb-ssd-1tb-hard-drive-windows-10-silver, for $349 . Should be good for surfing, etc.
> 
> I was hoping for some great lighting deals but nada yet, for what I want...I did see some LED "deals".
> 
> and less fur to shed!! And food!!!!


wow that's crazy. I'm not even looking at the sales prices today.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 27, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Mutts are the best, and puppies are therapeutic! I've been thinking about getting one again myself, but if the world ever gets back to normal I'd love to do some traveling. I guess a small dog would make more sense plus be easier to care for....maybe.


these will be small to medium.....and I have to agree with you about the "Mutts are the best" thing.....they really are.....there will be 2 that will be considered small....the rest will be similar to momma....

p.s the one in the picture prior laying on its back, is also ticklish.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 27, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> these will be small to medium.....and I have to agree with you about the "Mutts are the best" thing.....they really are.....there will be 2 that will be considered small....the rest will be similar to momma....
> 
> p.s the one in the picture prior laying on its back, is also ticklish.......


Do you breed them?


----------



## lokie (Nov 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm officially old today. I was doing overhead extensions yesterday with a 2.5lb weight and something didn't feel quite right. Today it feels like there's a golf ball under my left shoulder blade and every time I lift my arm I'm getting shooting pain across my chest.


Worth a listen all the way through. lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 27, 2020)

I scored a nintendo switch and a bunch of games for Xmas. Well the switch is for "me" I'll get it for my birthday......then the kids have to go through dad if they are good  

Also finally got my new tires in today. @Aeroknow @doublejj you guys like the GY Duratrac.....I've been wanting to try these 


Under 1K for 5 trail hogs.......4 Duratrac's would have been just under $1300. They've been around for a few years and have good reviews so figured I'd give them a try. Probably get them on the rims next week or the following. I've been running a 305/70/17 but these are a 315/70/17. Should work good


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you breed them?


no I don't love. This litter is really considered a happy accident.....we tried to keep momma dog separate from the rest, and the males away on a short leash.......but things happened.....if you catch my drift....


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm officially old today. I was doing overhead extensions yesterday with a 2.5lb weight and something didn't feel quite right. Today it feels like there's a golf ball under my left shoulder blade and every time I lift my arm I'm getting shooting pain across my chest.


Trigger point, ouch, sorry


----------



## manfredo (Nov 27, 2020)

I ordered up the Galaxy DE gen 2 ballasts and Agrosun 750 watt DE bulbs, 2 of each for a start, came to $602 total with shipping....That's a shitload of light for $600!!! What I like best about these ballasts is they will run anything I want....600's 750's 1000's DE's, SE's...and hoping the 750 DE's will be a nice balance for a 7.5' ceiling height.

Also bought a new office chair...Staples has some great deals!! I am officially done Black Friday retail therapy shopping!!


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm officially old today. I was doing overhead extensions yesterday with a 2.5lb weight and something didn't feel quite right. Today it feels like there's a golf ball under my left shoulder blade and every time I lift my arm I'm getting shooting pain across my chest.


Nah. Old is when you notice an injury, ache, or pain, and have no idea where it came from. I don't even question them anymore, or their origin. I just treat 'em and work around it. "Oh, I guess that knee isn't working today. I'll just slap on that brace and get on with the day..."


----------



## raratt (Nov 27, 2020)

Vacuumed off the sub and stereo cabinet, need to go get some new glass clips, damn cheap ones broke when I was cleaning the cabinet. Vacuumed behind the TV and behind the cabinet and deleted an input cable and hooked up a new HDMI. Cleaned all the pots and pans from yesterday. Not bad for as early as it is.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 27, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> p.s the one in the picture prior laying on its back, is also ticklish.......


I fell for that one in the group picture, he's a handful but a keeper.


----------



## Trickyticky (Nov 27, 2020)

I got 1 step closer to opening up my own plastering academy . Cannot wait . Teaching ex criminals . 
Satisfaction from both sides


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 27, 2020)

lokie said:


> Worth a listen all the way through. lol


lol grandma's underwear... I've only heard the beginning of that song on bugs bunny. 



BudmanTX said:


> no I don't love. This litter is really considered a happy accident.....we tried to keep momma dog separate from the rest, and the males away on a short leash.......but things happened.....if you catch my drift....


Nice! I'd be hanging out in that pen all day. Are you keeping them all? I would keep them all!



curious2garden said:


> Trigger point, ouch, sorry


I laid on an ice pack for 20 minutes then took a hot shower until the tank was empty. It's a bit better now, I can lift my arm without getting chest pain.



tyler.durden said:


> Nah. Old is when you notice an injury, ache, or pain, and have no idea where it came from. I don't even question them anymore, or their origin. I just treat 'em and work around it. "Oh, I guess that knee isn't working today. I'll just slap on that brace and get on with the day..."


I can usually trace pain to something stupid I've done. it was only 2.5lbs tho... I don't have weights any smaller than that lol.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol grandma's underwear... I've only heard the beginning of that song on bugs bunny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


warm up and stretch before doing anything: Rule #3 in the "getting old" handbook(Millennial Edition)


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 27, 2020)

DCcan said:


> I fell for that one in the group picture, he's a handful but a keeper.


that the little fur ball is

they're ready to be adopted btw.....hint hint...lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nice! I'd be hanging out in that pen all day. Are you keeping them all? I would keep them all!


I did yesterday, for a stress and anxiety relief...hehe...I also had about 6 beers in me too.....so there's that....

naw we can't keep them......we do know the pick of the liter if we wanted to though, and if we did....we could only keep one.....heck we already have 4 dogs.....2 inside and 2 for outside....and a yard cat.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 27, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> warm up and stretch before doing anything: Rule #3 in the "getting old" handbook(Millennial Edition)


Now you're channeling my partner. So what are rules #1 and 2? 



BudmanTX said:


> I did yesterday, for a stress and anxiety relief...hehe...I also had about 6 beers in me too.....so there's that....
> 
> naw we can't keep them......we do know the pick of the liter if we wanted to though, and if we did....we could only keep one.....heck we already have 4 dogs.....2 inside and 2 for outside....and a yard cat.....


It's going to be hard to watch them go to their new homes now that you've grown attached to them. Might as well keep them.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 27, 2020)

Mixed it up some today, coffee, breakfast, tincture, 18 mile bike ride, showers, lunch and a long afternoon walk all while trying to decide on what seeds I should order before black Friday ends.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Now you're channeling my partner. So what are rules #1 and 2?


1. Enjoy your youth
2. Don't grow old

I would enjoy watching _you_ channel your partner...


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Now you're channeling my partner. *So what are rules #1 and 2?*
> 
> 
> #1 : Always listen to kindly old men
> #2: Reread rule #1


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 27, 2020)

#3: Try to remember #s 1 and 2


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's going to be hard to watch them go to their new homes now that you've grown attached to them. Might as well keep them.


Naw can't keep them........and it will be hard seeing them go...just hope they find loving wonderful families to go to....


oh look beer and space tomatoes.......


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 27, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I scored a nintendo switch and a bunch of games for Xmas. Well the switch is for "me" I'll get it for my birthday......then the kids have to go through dad if they are good
> 
> Also finally got my new tires in today. @Aeroknow @doublejj you guys like the GY Duratrac.....I've been wanting to try these
> View attachment 4753459
> ...


Haven’t tried those.
these are my goto tires. The compound lasts a long time driving highway and backroads

we just put this tire on my daughters 4-runner too. They’re really good and affordable


----------



## raratt (Nov 27, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Haven’t tried those.
> these are my goto tires. The compound lasts a long time driving highway and backroads
> View attachment 4753861
> we just put this tire on my daughters 4-runner. They’re really good and affordable


Those came stock on my Cherokee, I broke the carcass on two of them out in the woods. That was not fun. Two separate times though.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 27, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm officially old today. I was doing overhead extensions yesterday with a 2.5lb weight and something didn't feel quite right. Today it feels like there's a golf ball under my left shoulder blade and every time I lift my arm I'm getting shooting pain across my chest.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 27, 2020)

Trickyticky said:


> I got 1 step closer to opening up my own plastering academy . Cannot wait . Teaching ex criminals .
> Satisfaction from both sides


@Aeroknow


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> Those came stock on my Cherokee, I broke the carcass on two of them out in the woods. That was not fun. Two separate times though.


How long ago? Because these tires have been doing me good for a while now.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 27, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Haven’t tried those.
> these are my goto tires. The compound lasts a long time driving highway and backroads
> View attachment 4753861
> we just put this tire on my daughters 4-runner too. They’re really good and affordable


LOL I just read this as backwards not backroads ha ha. So I'm looking at your tires thinking why would reverse be hard on them! Ah well.


----------



## raratt (Nov 27, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> How long ago? Because these tires have been doing me good for a while now.


In the mid 90's, they probably fixed them since then. I broke the belts on rocks on logging roads, you know where.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 27, 2020)

raratt said:


> In the mid 90's, they probably fixed them since then. I broke the belts on rocks on logging roads, you know where.


Yeah dude. They are way better now


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 27, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Haven’t tried those.
> these are my goto tires. The compound lasts a long time driving highway and backroads
> View attachment 4753861
> we just put this tire on my daughters 4-runner too. They’re really good and affordable


@Aeroknow this is why I @you, I have run a bunch of those Goodyear's.....love the tires. I want to see how these copy cat ones are.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 27, 2020)

Trickyticky said:


> I got 1 step closer to opening up my own plastering academy . Cannot wait . Teaching ex criminals .
> Satisfaction from both sides





curious2garden said:


> @Aeroknow


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 27, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> After it's last meltdown I was hoping we were rid of it.


You knew this day would come.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Nov 27, 2020)

Now the monsoon is over, this months electricity bill down to $17 ...... with my 5x solar panels.
Not bad for a 3 bedroom house with 4 occupants.


----------



## raratt (Nov 27, 2020)

Figured out how to pair you tube and amazon music with my free xfinity flex box, don't have to hook up the laptop anymore.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 27, 2020)

Spent $235 on seeds today. 

And no, I didn't need more seeds...  

*High Alpine Genetics*








100 Fem Seed Packs


Check Out Loner Mobs Flower Review On YouTube



www.highalpinegenetics.com





Shaolin Gleaux 
Cashmere Kitty 

*Copa Genetics *




__





Copa Genetics Archives - DCSE


Copa Genetics has been selectively breeding cannabis for over 30 years. Traveling to Amsterdam in the late 80’s and through the 90’s on genetic excursions, Copa Genetics has worked with most of the early, original, classic cultivars. What started out as guerilla growing in the swamps of New...




dcseedexchange.com





Crazy Bitch (2 packs)
Icy Grape


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 27, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Spent $235 on seeds today.
> 
> And no, I didn't need more seeds...
> 
> ...


Shut up, you're still getting more


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 27, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Spent $235 on seeds today.
> 
> And no, I didn't need more seeds...
> 
> ...


Those High Alpine ones are CBD strains correct?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 27, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Shut up, you're still getting more


I'm super excited about those High Alpine "semi autos" for my outdoor crop.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 27, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm super excited about those High Alpine "semi autos" for my outdoor crop.


What is a semi auto?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 27, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Those High Alpine ones are CBD strains correct?


yep
The owner is a real breeder and it's a family company. 

win-win


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 27, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> What is a semi auto?


Half photo, half auto. 

They are very popular in the PNW because weather gets shitty around mid-Sept.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 27, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> Now the monsoon is over, this months electricity bill down to $17 ...... with my 5x solar panels.
> Not bad for a 3 bedroom house with 4 occupants.


That’s awesome. I should do that.

Four of us in a two bedroom. Our power bills average about $150 a month.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 27, 2020)

Did some more trimming, some gardening and repotted some plants. Going to flower my RG Mum she has done well but slightly neglected and need my cupboard space back to reveg 2 blue sunshine’s. She will go in her own tent once the blue sunshine is done. Bong time!!!!


----------



## Boru420 (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 28, 2020)

I had a meaningful conversation with a cat at three o’clock in the morning. 

We decided it was better for everyone if she didn’t barf on the kitchen table. I think we’re making progress.


----------



## mc130p (Nov 28, 2020)

differentiated stem cells into neurons


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 28, 2020)

I am removing water from the air and using it to make compost tea.

2 birds,1 stone.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 28, 2020)

@tyler.durden what do you think?

They’re still alive!
Took them out of the cloner for some nutes.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 28, 2020)

I just got done listing 7 items on EBay....I haven't done this in years. They are criminals for certain with all their fees, but they have the following! I was a power seller back a decade or more ago, kind of as a hobby. I got into selling vintage jewelry mostly, and a few other things...I still have a closet full of leather coats. But it was so time consuming because every item was different, and then the economy crashed. Hopefully this stuff sells...I also have some things for Craigslist...bulkier items, but I am done for today!!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 28, 2020)

I was doing that with matchbooks


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> @tyler.durden what do you think?
> View attachment 4754524
> They’re still alive!
> Took them out of the cloner for some nutes.


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Nov 28, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I just got done listing 7 items on EBay....I haven't done this in years. They are criminals for certain with all their fees, but they have the following! I was a power seller back a decade or more ago, kind of as a hobby. I got into selling vintage jewelry mostly, and a few other things...I still have a closet full of leather coats. But it was so time consuming because every item was different, and then the economy crashed. Hopefully this stuff sells...I also have some things for Craigslist...bulkier items, but I am done for today!!


That’s my retirement plan. I’ve been collecting antique weapons my whole life. When I retire, I start selling. I’ll have time to sell them online.

Hopefully, the economy will be different by then. Right now, it’s definitely a buyer’s market.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 28, 2020)

I just listed an antique weapon!!

First post on the new laptop!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 28, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I just listed an antique weapon!!
> 
> First post on the new laptop!!


Did you list the old laptop? LOL


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 28, 2020)

It’s a busy day.
Now I am fixing an LED monstrosity that weighs a ton.

The center fan doesn’t work, and lack of dust tells me that it’s never worked.
This is a Platinum P900 and I’ve gotta say, the workmanship is shit.

Caps are cracked and multiple wires have nicks that need to be taped.
I’m lucky that the bare crimp in this pic didn’t short out on something!
So now I’ve got multiple problems to fix...


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 28, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> @tyler.durden what do you think?
> View attachment 4754524
> They’re still alive!
> Took them out of the cloner for some nutes.




Jesus Christ! Those are ugly  Kudos for keeping them alive, but sometimes dead is better...


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Jesus Christ! Those are ugly  Kudos for keeping them alive, but sometimes dead is better...


Aw c’ mon. Think “Flight of the Phoenix” ( the original). After the last starter cartridge, the engine quietly clatters along, not stalling but not catching for like ninety agonizing seconds. Then it finds its wind and oh yeah here we go. Phoenix clones are like special.


----------



## raratt (Nov 28, 2020)

Vacuumed the pre filter for my exhaust fan and hung the lights in my rearranged room. Set the exhaust fan thermostat. The plants I'm vegging in the house are gonna outgrow their shelf shortly. I need to figure out a place to build a veg "room". T-bone out for dinner, can't do turkey again today. Need to do a beer run.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you list the old laptop? LOL


Don't give me ideas, lol. And this new laptop kind of sucks!! Keyboard is real hard to see!



raratt said:


> Vacuumed the pre filter for my exhaust fan and hung the lights in my rearranged room. Set the exhaust fan thermostat. The plants I'm vegging in the house are gonna outgrow their shelf shortly. I need to figure out a place to build a veg "room". T-bone out for dinner, can't do turkey again today. Need to do a beer run.


I did the same...only a strip steak! I have made 2 closets into veg rooms...it works ok!


----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 28, 2020)

Mohican said:


> I was doing that with matchbooks
> 
> View attachment 4754538


I have a nice collection of full matchbooks I got from eBay years ago that includes "The Odyssey" which was the
club from the movie Saturday Night Fever when John Travolta did his dance, Bates Motel, Bob's Big Boys 1938 - early '70's, Studio 54 (pictured with an original ticket to get in) and other cool matchbooks. You might be familiar with the old matchbooks that contain flat wooden matches in them.
Hard for me to remember what others I have cuz I have them stashed away and hadn't seen them for years. Nice you have/sell them!

This pic was taken years ago


----------



## raratt (Nov 28, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I have made 2 closets into veg rooms...it works ok!


Then I'd have to find a place to put all the crap that is in the closets...


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> Then I'd have to find a place to put all the crap that is in the closets...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 28, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Jesus Christ! Those are ugly  Kudos for keeping them alive, but sometimes dead is better...


Yeah I didn’t have much hope and still don’t really care about these plants. 
But they are from a nice gorilla wreck plant that is now deceased and I’d love to run it again.
I’m actually going to start cloning for real tonight so this has been good practice. 
A few of my bridezilla S1 plants are ready to flower and I want backup clones. 
It’s amazing how strategic removal if fan leaves can change the growth pattern of a plant. And it’s less stressful than topping if the leaves are still small.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 29, 2020)

Got a bunch of matches from early Vegas. The phone numbers all have letters.
My other favorites are the train matches, and a set of VD matches from WWII that they used for educating the soldiers.


----------



## raratt (Nov 29, 2020)

I figured out how to use the voice remote for my streaming box last night, that was cool. Still trying to figure out how to navigate the Amazon music and YouTube apps.
Froze pretty hard last night, going to the low to mid 60's today. I see no rain coming until the middle of next month. Mornin.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 29, 2020)

It's supposed to get up to 50F today, which is warm compared to what it's been...and the SUN is shining!! It's up to 40 so far and about to go turn wrenches on the truck and ATV, and maybe more if I last, lol. I've been up since 7 am which is rare for me on a Sunday. Getting shit done today!!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> I figured out how to use the voice remote for my streaming box last night, that was cool. Still trying to figure out how to navigate the Amazon music and YouTube apps.
> Froze pretty hard last night, going to the low to mid 60's today. I see no rain coming until the middle of next month. Mornin.


29 here last night, my pool is still on freeze control.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 29, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> 29 here last night, my pool is still on freeze control.


22 here; I hate having to make all the hose bibs drip


----------



## lokie (Nov 29, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> 22 here; I hate having to make all the hose bibs drip


27 this morning.














Have you tried one of these?


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 29, 2020)

lokie said:


> 27 this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never seen one


----------



## lokie (Nov 29, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Never seen one







__





Amazon.com : hose bib covers






www.amazon.com





Several types on the market.

I bought this type at Lowes.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 29, 2020)

Got our Xmas tree home and it's standing in the living room.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 29, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Never seen one


I've seen them but had no clue what they were for!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Got our Xmas tree home and it's standing in the living room.


Standing back and standing by


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Standing back and standing by


First time we all went and cut one. I love that smell


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> First time we all went and cut one. I love that smell


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Got our Xmas tree home and it's standing in the living room.


Going simple this year


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4755363


LOL yeah I guess that could have been worded a little better.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 29, 2020)

lokie said:


> Several types on the market.
> 
> I bought this type at Lowes.


I found one in red after a party...so that's what it is.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 29, 2020)

California is a very weird place and denial is the name of the game, esp. in areas that don't get predictable seasonal snow; to whit, "it's always warm and sunny". Hence, to recognize and prepare for hard freezes apparently constitutes surrender. These type products (a few) may be on the shelves in a month or so, and get picked up and the store won't order any more til next years emergency lol
edit: I've been here at this place for 36 yrs and the first 5 winters I had to fix frozen broken water lines; the weakest broke and then the next year next weaker, etc.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 29, 2020)

If you really want to never worry about your faucet freezing you need these.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 29, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> California is a very weird place and denial is the name of the game, esp. in areas that don't get predictable seasonal snow; to whit, "it's always warm and sunny". Hence, to recognize and prepare for hard freezes apparently constitutes surrender. These type products (a few) may be on the shelves in a month or so, and get picked up and the store won't order any more til next years emergency lol
> edit: I've been here at this place for 36 yrs and the first 5 winters I had to fix frozen broken water lines; the weakest broke and then the next year next weaker, etc.


Snow shovels only get ordered once a year at hardware stores across the sun belt.
Afraid they might sit on the shelf for another year, not unusual.


----------



## raratt (Nov 29, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> fix frozen broken water lines;


I've only had a sprinkler line break once, of course I was in the desert at the time. The neighbor came over and told the wife about the gusher. At least he figured out how to shut it off. It got down to 18 that year.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 29, 2020)

Fresh brakes on my pickup truck today, plow installed on the ATV, and 120' of multi color Christmas lights strung along my roofline...and cleaned the gutters while i was at it!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 29, 2020)

Breakfast, bike ride, lunch and now bad TV.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 29, 2020)

Packed and clean up a job and had 2 site meetings. Might take the boy down the beach for some fun.


----------



## raratt (Nov 29, 2020)

I bought beer and a loaf of bread, watched football.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 29, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> California is a very weird place and denial is the name of the game, esp. in areas that don't get predictable seasonal snow; to whit, "it's always warm and sunny". Hence, to recognize and prepare for hard freezes apparently constitutes surrender. These type products (a few) may be on the shelves in a month or so, and get picked up and the store won't order any more til next years emergency lol
> edit: I've been here at this place for 36 yrs and the first 5 winters I had to fix frozen broken water lines; the weakest broke and then the next year next weaker, etc.


Fewer, but better

@curious2garden


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> I bought beer and a loaf of bread, watched football.


Noce timing on the post!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 29, 2020)

Currently not watching bad TV but revisiting a great movie with one of my favorite people..


----------



## lokie (Nov 29, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Currently not watching bad TV but revisiting a great movie with one of my favorite people..
> 
> View attachment 4755614


Yes, she get me hot too.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 29, 2020)

Got kara a new hobby. Hers is the smaller one. Its pretty


----------



## raratt (Nov 29, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Got kara a new hobby. Hers is the smaller one. Its pretty
> View attachment 4755719


I have a 60's Ampeg Reverborocket amp that needs work.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 29, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Got kara a new hobby. Hers is the smaller one. Its pretty
> View attachment 4755719


Post pics when she starts channeling Joan Jett


----------



## srh88 (Nov 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> I have a 60's Ampeg Reverborocket amp that needs work.


Whatcha want for it? ill take on a project  haha


----------



## raratt (Nov 29, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Whatcha want for it? ill take on a project  haha


Shipping would be a PITA.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> Shipping would be a PITA.


Ya it would but I'm into anything guitar. I'd hoard amps if they were cheaper lol


----------



## raratt (Nov 29, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Ya it would but I'm into anything guitar. I'd hoard amps if they were cheaper lol


I need to restring mine, I haven't played in awhile.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> I need to restring mine, I haven't played in awhile.


You should. I always got one close by


----------



## raratt (Nov 29, 2020)

srh88 said:


> You should. I always got one close by


My 12 string Fender is a better guitar than I am a player, really comfortable to play. They set that one up right. If I had someone to play guitar with I would probably get into it again. Always good to find someone a bit better than I am to learn from. I should do it for the grandkids.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 29, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Got kara a new hobby. Hers is the smaller one. Its pretty
> View attachment 4755719


----------



## sarahJane211 (Nov 30, 2020)

Bought a new rabbit, female Thai rabbit 3 months old, still a baby really.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> 1. Enjoy your youth
> 2. Don't grow old
> 
> I would enjoy watching _you_ channel your partner...


I'll send you my OnlyFans link. 



Singlemalt said:


> #1 : Always listen to kindly old men *bearing chocolate*
> #2: Reread rule #1


gotta have chocolate.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 30, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> Bought a new rabbit, female Thai rabbit 3 months old, still a baby really.
> View attachment 4755929View attachment 4755930



That rabbit looks delicious. Please post pics of the finished meal...


----------



## raratt (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## doublejj (Nov 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'll send you my OnlyFans link.
> 
> 
> 
> gotta have chocolate.


Chocolate!.......*taking notes for trimcamp 2021.....good to know Costco sells chocolate


----------



## doublejj (Nov 30, 2020)

Got to love Costco......Chocolate Bunny's!!.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Got to love Costco......Chocolate Bunny's!!.......
> View attachment 4756361


what pretty fingernails you have.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> what pretty fingernails you have.


sometimes I just feel festive.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Chocolate!.......*taking notes for trimcamp 2021.....good to know Costco sells chocolate
> View attachment 4756341


lol I just noticed that it's 1.5 lbs of chocolate.  I never see portion sizes that big here.


----------



## raratt (Nov 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I just noticed that it's 1.5 lbs of chocolate.  I never see portion sizes that big here.


Big box store = big bag also.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> Big box store = big bag also.


looking at the costco canada site... it's probably a good thing I don't have a membership.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 30, 2020)

Coffee, breakfast, walk, laundry, lunch, walk, dishes, tea and now that the chores are done a little tincture.. Life of a house husband is pretty exciting..


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 30, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Got to love Costco......Chocolate Bunny's!!.......
> View attachment 4756361


Fuel for the trimmers?


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I just noticed that it's 1.5 lbs of chocolate.  I never see portion sizes that big here.


Didn't you buy like 20 big ass choco bunnies a year or 2 ago? And got pissed cuz your GF ate one's ear?

edit: and I was trying to convince you to make edible clothing for them with your 3D printer


----------



## doublejj (Nov 30, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Fuel for the trimmers?


Because of the Rona we are not able to host our usual celebratory end of season BBQ for the crew, so I bought the crew a load of steaks and they will have their own. the Boys crushed it this year, considering the well running dry and one entire greenhouse that hermied, and everything else that transpired this season they did a hella job and stayed on task all year.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Didn't you buy like 20 big ass choco bunnies a year or 2 ago? And got pissed cuz your GF ate one's ear?
> 
> edit: and I was trying to convince you to make edible clothing for them with your 3D printer


Yup that was this spring 20 lbs for $20. It was cheap Allen chocolate that had a weird oily texture. They turned white after a few months so I threw them out.

you have a good memory


----------



## raratt (Nov 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yup that was this spring 20 lbs for $20. It was cheap Allen chocolate that had a weird oily texture. They turned white after a few months so I threw them out.
> 
> you have a good memory


I remember what we had for dinner last night...


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yup that was this spring 20 lbs for $20. It was cheap Allen chocolate that had a weird oily texture. They turned white after a few months so I threw them out.
> 
> you have a good memory


Omg i think you may have thrown out some jackpot phenos.


----------



## Karah (Nov 30, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Post pics when she starts channeling Joan Jett


I’m so bad at it haha but @srh88 is so patient with me


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 30, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Because of the Rona we are not able to host our usual celebratory end of season BBQ for the crew, so I bought the crew a load of steaks and they will have their own. the Boys crushed it this year, considering the well running dry and one entire greenhouse that hermied, and everything else that transpired this season they did a hella job and stayed on task all year.....
> 
> View attachment 4756488View attachment 4756489View attachment 4756490


I ordered 2-2pks of Kirkland parchment paper at about 2:30am this morning from costco online. When I got a ride there last week they were STILL out. Wtf? Usually this is the time of the year they got it. It’s the best.
And 100% out of T.P. again 
Got some of them ribs while I was there though. They are the bomb.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 30, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I ordered 2-2pks of Kirkland parchment paper at about 2:30am this morning from costco online. When I got a ride there last week they were STILL out. Wtf? Usually this is the time of the year they got it. It’s the best.
> And 100% out of T.P. again
> Got some of them ribs while I was there though. They are they bomb.


How's your house coming along?


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 30, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> How's your house coming along?


It’s officially on pause.
Still waiting on 2 sliding doors, French doors and the front door. It’s fricken crazy the delays. I’m not able to finish lathing and get the plasterers here but i’m pretty dried in. All the missing doors are under the patio/extended roofs.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 30, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I ordered 2-2pks of Kirkland parchment paper at about 2:30am this morning from costco online. When I got a ride there last week they were STILL out. Wtf? Usually this is the time of the year they got it. It’s the best.
> And 100% out of T.P. again
> Got some of them ribs while I was there though. They are they bomb.


The costco on Sunrise in Sac had TP today and I saw parchment paper also.....picked up some ribs today too....


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 30, 2020)

I took a few pics for the nosey adjuster earlier today. Here’s a couple of them.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 30, 2020)

doublejj said:


> The costco on Sunrise in Sac had TP today and I saw parchment paper also.....picked up some ribs today too....


Wtf! No, right on!


----------



## Wastei (Nov 30, 2020)

Did some soldering and wiring for the Aeroponic timers. Finished the first two lids. Feels good to finally have a somewhat movable console. A few more days and we'll be up and running again!


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 30, 2020)

I got a year older


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 1, 2020)

Tried my hand at Japanese cheesecake. A couple grams too much flour or undersized eggs. Came out a bit crumbly. Still an amazingly easy and cheap cheese cake that rivals the real deals un healthy self. I can't believe the texture after not done right. Posting a link. Enjoy and accomplish something self fulfilling or gratifying. 

Peace.

Japanese Souffle Cheesecake [Super Fluffy & Jiggly] - YouTube


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 1, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Tried my hand at Japanese cheesecake. A couple grams too much flour or undersized eggs. Came out a bit crumbly. Still an amazingly easy and cheap cheese cake that rivals the real deals un healthy self. I can't believe the texture after not done right. Posting a link. Enjoy and accomplish something self fulfilling or gratifying.
> 
> Peace.
> 
> Japanese Souffle Cheesecake [Super Fluffy & Jiggly] - YouTube View attachment 4756772View attachment 4756773


P.S. Cake flour is a cup (120g) flour minus 2 Tbsp + 2 Tbsp of cornstarch. 1 Tbsp = 14.3g.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 1, 2020)

drive to the off leash park... I love carbogganing first thing in the morning.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 1, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I got a year older


Happy birthday.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> drive to the off leash park... I love carbogganing first thing in the morning.
> 
> View attachment 4756891


Get back in the house!!!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 1, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Post pics when she starts channeling Joan Jett


umm calling @tyler.durden


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 1, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I got a year older


Happy birthday sir


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 1, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Get back in the house!!!!


I'm back home now. Stupid dog didn't want to go out last time it snowed, this time he didn't want to go back in.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 1, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I got a year older


Happy birthday!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm back home now. Stupid dog didn't want to go out last time it snowed, this time he didn't want to go back in.


Angel is buried under a blanket, on the couch. Winobarbie wants to buy her a sweater because it’s SO COLD  It’s 40 now and still dropping!
She’s having cataract surgery at one or I would be back in bed.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 1, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Angel is buried under a blanket, on the couch. Winobarbie wants to buy her a sweater because it’s SO COLD  It’s 40 now and still dropping!
> She’s having cataract surgery at one or I would be back in bed.


WTF! 58° here! It's taco tuesday!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 1, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Angel is buried under a blanket, on the couch. Winobarbie wants to buy her a sweater because it’s SO COLD  It’s 40 now and still dropping!
> She’s having cataract surgery at one or I would be back in bed.


That's almost as cold as it is here! 30°F Can you get a sweater on your cat without needing stitches? 

I hope her procedure goes smoothly.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's almost as cold as it is here! 30°F Can you get a sweater on your cat without needing stitches?
> 
> I hope her procedure goes smoothly.


Don’t call me a cat! lol


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's almost as cold as it is here! 30°F Can you get a sweater on your cat without needing stitches?
> 
> I hope her procedure goes smoothly.


Thank you gf


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 1, 2020)

Yeah hope all goes well Sunny


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 1, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Don’t call me a cat! lol View attachment 4756907


lol I didn't realize you had a dog too.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 1, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah hope all goes well Sunny


Thank you brother


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I didn't realize you had a dog too.


She’s winobarbie’s 50lb growth. They’re inseparable


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 1, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> She’s winobarbie’s 50lb growth. They’re inseparable  View attachment 4756908


Big baby. Does he like sweaters?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 1, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> She’s winobarbie’s 50lb growth. They’re inseparable  View attachment 4756908




SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Big baby. Does he like sweaters?


Don’t know yet. She’s a handful for sure. She’ll probably hate one but you know how it is, let the mrs buy one and find out for herself.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 1, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4756925
> 
> SH420


Oh she’s such a tumor! Barbie stops too soon and the dog runs up her ass hahah.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 1, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Oh she’s such a tumor! Barbie stops too soon and the dog runs up her ass hahah.


she's a girl too... so much estrogen in your house lol.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> she's a girl too... so much estrogen in your house lol.


Sparkee says wait wait wait just a minute. I’m a boy, kind of, and he’s cold too.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 1, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Tried my hand at Japanese cheesecake. A couple grams too much flour or undersized eggs. Came out a bit crumbly. Still an amazingly easy and cheap cheese cake that rivals the real deals un healthy self. I can't believe the texture after not done right. Posting a link. Enjoy and accomplish something self fulfilling or gratifying.
> 
> Peace.
> 
> Japanese Souffle Cheesecake [Super Fluffy & Jiggly] - YouTube View attachment 4756772View attachment 4756773


I’d eat that


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 1, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Sparkee says wait wait wait just a minute. I’m a boy, kind of, and he’s cold too.
> View attachment 4756958


Balance restored 

I had my choice between a pure white female or a black male with white markings.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 1, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Sparkee says wait wait wait just a minute. I’m a boy, kind of, and he’s cold too.
> View attachment 4756958


do you have furnaces in Florida?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Balance restored
> 
> I had my choice between a pure white female or a black male with white markings.
> 
> View attachment 4756977


Omg adorable


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> do you have furnaces in Florida?


HVAC system no furnace. When you visit you’ll see


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 1, 2020)

So I made some spiced cider the other night when we put up the tree. Easy recipe. Basically 1qt of mandarin orange tea, 2cups of fresh cider, cinnamon sticks and cloves. Rum if you're old enough  oh and almost forgot....a little butter for each mug 

But I left the rest of the gal in the mudroom. Just walked past and oops it's fermenting  sooooooo some water, brown sugar and raisins went in and cleaned up a airlock.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 1, 2020)

I've been wanting to try my hand at some home made eggnog...It's like $6 a half gallon in the store for some strange reason! 

Plugging away at my daily to do list...Snow is forecast for later today...Might be plowing tomorrow, but I hope not. I recall I did plow last Dec. 3rd  

Made 120 gallons of super soil last night and it's "brewing"...I was down to 30 gallons which I'm going to get into today with some transplanting...maybe, lol. My back is feeling rough!! I was so pissed...I had it all mixed, and 2 of 4 cans filled, when I realized I forgot to add the bat guano. Dumped it out and was back to square one...Ugh!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 1, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Omg adorable


He hates it when I'm in the basement tending to the garden. He snorts at me and makes a nuisance of himself until we go back upstairs. 



mysunnyboy said:


> HVAC system no furnace. When you visit you’ll see


Think we'll ever be allowed to travel again? Here they're talking about vaccines being available by fall 2021.... gonna be another long, boring summer.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> He hates it when I'm in the basement tending to the garden. He snorts at me and makes a nuisance of himself until we go back upstairs.
> 
> 
> 
> Think we'll ever be allowed to travel again? Here they're talking about vaccines being available by fall 2021.... gonna be another long, boring summer.


lol @ snorts Angel is a hog dog and she sounds like one sometimes out on a scent snort snort

Geez I hope so. I’m gonna go for the vaccine being immunocompromised and all so if anything happens to me it will be in the name of science.



























not


----------



## Bareback (Dec 1, 2020)

Here’s a pic of yesterday and this morning’s work...... about 1400-1500 sf. 
My poor knees are hating me right now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 1, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> lol @ snorts Angel is a hog dog and she sounds like one sometimes out on a scent snort snort
> 
> Geez I hope so. I’m gonna go for the vaccine being immunocompromised and all so if anything happens to me it will be in the name of science.
> 
> ...


lol you're gonna be fine. I was reading that you have to do the vaccine twice and the side effects are like a really bad hangover. 



Bareback said:


> Here’s a pic of yesterday and this morning’s work...... about 1400-1500 sf. View attachment 4757216View attachment 4757217
> My poor knees are hating me right now.


did you get to play with the symbols and drums?


----------



## Bareback (Dec 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol you're gonna be fine. I was reading that you have to do the vaccine twice and the side effects are like a really bad hangover.
> 
> 
> 
> did you get to play with the symbols and drums?


Yes.... but I got a visit and a dirty look


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 1, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Yes.... but I got a visit and the look that puts the cuss into percussion


Fify


----------



## Bareback (Dec 1, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Fify


Lol.... that’s exactly what happened.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 1, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Yes.... but I got a visit and a dirty look


gotta learn the drum part of in the air tonight... they'll throw their underwear at you.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> gotta learn the drum part of in the air tonight... they'll throw their underwear at you.


The dirty little secret there is that loaded underwear flies better.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 1, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Yes.... but I got a visit and a dirty look


LOL always expect cameras......if you pee outside it may be seen....

My buddy had a guy he had to let go because he opened a few drawers...didn't touch anything just looked........on camera though. 

I think I'd still bang on the drums haha! Who the hell wouldn't!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 1, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The dirty little secret there is that loaded underwear flies better.


I'm picturing someone chucking a fully loaded pair of depends at Wayne Newton.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm picturing someone chucking a fully loaded pair of depends at Wayne Newton.


I was thinking Tom Jones but same thing.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 1, 2020)

Not much today, coffee, breakfast, house chores, tent maintenance, dug for parts for my Nephew's knew to him bike and ate lunch.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 1, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Not much today, coffee, breakfast, house chores, tent maintenance, dug for parts for my Nephew's knew to him bike and ate lunch.
> 
> View attachment 4757383


Your monkey is showing....


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 1, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Your monkey is showing....


And he’s giving us the (white raven)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 1, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I was thinking Tom Jones but same thing.


him too? Nobody’s ever thrown their underwear at me


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> him too? Nobody’s ever thrown their underwear at me


It happened to me once*, but it wasn’t friendly.

*error +/- 1


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 1, 2020)

LOL Fuck now I have two telescopes...


----------



## sarahJane211 (Dec 1, 2020)

How cute is my new rabbit?


----------



## lokie (Dec 1, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Tried my hand at Japanese cheesecake. A couple grams too much flour or *undersized eggs*. Came out a bit crumbly. Still an amazingly easy and cheap cheese cake that rivals the real deals un healthy self. I can't believe the texture after not done right. Posting a link. Enjoy and accomplish something self fulfilling or gratifying.
> 
> Peace.
> 
> Japanese Souffle Cheesecake [Super Fluffy & Jiggly] - YouTube View attachment 4756772View attachment 4756773


Bet I could bake at least 2 slices with a baker's dozen of Parakeet eggs.


----------



## lokie (Dec 1, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> him too? Nobody’s ever thrown their underwear at me


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 1, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL Fuck now I have two telescopes...


2? Wtf?

Hey it's not a bad thing....who knows


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 1, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> 2? Wtf?
> 
> Hey it's not a bad thing....who knows


I canceled the order.,...but it still came


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 1, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I canceled the order.,...but it still came


Did they charge Ya?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 1, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Did they charge Ya?


Gotta look damn it! LOL! Shit!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 1, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL Fuck now I have two telescopes...


One for each eye..


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 1, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> And he’s giving us the (white raven)


The crow and monkey haven't let me done yet..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 1, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> It happened to me once*, but it wasn’t friendly.
> 
> *error +/- 1


Did they stick? 

* - Imagine something like a "sticky bomb" from _Saving Private Ryan_.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 1, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Did they stick?
> 
> * - Imagine something like a "sticky bomb" from _Saving Private Ryan_.


Just make sure not to hold them for too long. Remember what happened to that first guy...


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 1, 2020)

The wife asked for it.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 1, 2020)

I wish I had that much hair to spare, lol. Was that yours or hers? I do feel like I could do a decent haircut, with all the trimming experience I have. I use to do kids cuts, but mostly with clippers!

Got my transplanting done...I love my soil, but my back, not so much. Really thinking hard about a 4' x 8' flood and drain setup to give it a whirl. I have a 4 x 8 tent too if I wanted to separate it from the rest of my flower room. Time to retire the nutriculture after this run and try the ebb & flow. The thing that sold me over the modular types is the ability to move them. But still a few major things I need to figure out, like what size pots and what I want to fill them with....but I have lots of time.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 1, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I wish I had that much hair to spare, lol. Was that yours or hers? I do feel like I could do a decent haircut, with all the trimming experience I have. I use to do kids cuts, but mostly with clippers!
> 
> Got my transplanting done...I love my soil, but my back, not so much. Really thinking hard about a 4' x 8' flood and drain setup to give it a whirl. I have a 4 x 8 tent too if I wanted to separate it from the rest of my flower room. Time to retire the nutriculture after this run and try the ebb & flow. The thing that sold me over the modular types is the ability to move them. But still a few major things I need to figure out, like what size pots and what I want to fill them with....but I have lots of time.


You are gonna love the hydro flood tables. You can easily to 4 per sf if you are going to SOG, 6 inch square pots are great. It is awesome to be able to move plants around on the fly for even growth and especially if you have any bugs or fungus/mold issues. Makes things a lot easier. My fav medium is a 75/25 vermiculite and perlite blend with some rockwool at the bottom of the pots to keep everything inside. I saw your question in the Nugg thread, sorry I've been busy with the latest harvest, but I'll get to it soon...


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 1, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> The wife asked for it.
> 
> View attachment 4757612


Kitchen shears cut a pretty decent bob..


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 2, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I wish I had that much hair to spare, lol. Was that yours or hers? I do feel like I could do a decent haircut, with all the trimming experience I have. I use to do kids cuts, but mostly with clippers!
> 
> Got my transplanting done...I love my soil, but my back, not so much. Really thinking hard about a 4' x 8' flood and drain setup to give it a whirl. I have a 4 x 8 tent too if I wanted to separate it from the rest of my flower room. Time to retire the nutriculture after this run and try the ebb & flow. The thing that sold me over the modular types is the ability to move them. But still a few major things I need to figure out, like what size pots and what I want to fill them with....but I have lots of time.


Wife's hair, she's wanted me to cut it for her for months finally she asked and I did it. Went from just below the shoulders to just above the collar bone bob..


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Did they stick?
> 
> * - Imagine something like a "sticky bomb" from _Saving Private Ryan_.


I dodged right, but remember the sound on the wall as ... glutinous.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I dodged right, but remember the sound on the wall as ... glutinous.


Nasty!


----------



## Bareback (Dec 2, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> gotta learn the drum part of in the air tonight... they'll throw their underwear at you.


I get off work in the mid afternoon....so I’ll be relegated to “air of the morning “ .

Side note: What size panties anything over 36 and I’m going to have to use it as a tent.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 2, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL always expect cameras......if you pee outside it may be seen....
> 
> My buddy had a guy he had to let go because he opened a few drawers...didn't touch anything just looked........on camera though.
> 
> I think I'd still bang on the drums haha! Who the hell wouldn't!


Dude this place has everything. I know some of the professors so I can get outta a little trouble but if I break something it’s curtains for me lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 2, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I get off work in the mid afternoon....so I’ll be relegated to “air of the morning “ .
> 
> Side note: What size panties anything over 36 and I’m going to have to use it as a tent.


Panties? Big old ugly tighty whities with holes


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 2, 2020)

Morning....how's everyone doing.....

45F and a wakey.......65F with a cool front coming in....looks like it's raining towards Houston.....and not here wth...anywho

coffee is up.....nice and hot

Mrs Budman is gonna head to the feed store today.....time for some 7 and 1 shots and a deworming.....this is gonna be fun......7 of them....


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Morning....how's everyone doing.....
> 
> 45F and a wakey.......65F with a cool front coming in....looks like it's raining towards Houston.....and not here wth...anywho
> 
> ...


This reads like you’ve not been regularly deworming the Mrs.

I know I’m wrong but


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> This reads like you’ve not been regularly deworming the Mrs.
> 
> I know I’m wrong but


I can see why u get that...lol.....that utter pause in there...


----------



## manfredo (Dec 2, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> You are gonna love the hydro flood tables. You can easily to 4 per sf if you are going to SOG, 6 inch square pots are great. It is awesome to be able to move plants around on the fly for even growth and especially if you have any bugs or fungus/mold issues. Makes things a lot easier. My fav medium is a 75/25 vermiculite and perlite blend with some rockwool at the bottom of the pots to keep everything inside. I saw your question in the Nugg thread, sorry I've been busy with the latest harvest, but I'll get to it soon...


I just learned all about vermiculite and perlite from Gardner Scott


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Dec 2, 2020)

Today we got the tree up.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 2, 2020)

Today I was offered a new job... Fingers crossed that people in this company take covid more seriously than the last company I worked for..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 3, 2020)

I bought one of those posture corrector braces at the drug store last night. No matter what I do I can't seem to shake off this shoulder pain. I never realized how much I slouch until I was forced to sit up strait, I'm like an inch taller lol.


----------



## Wastei (Dec 3, 2020)

System is finally up an running again. Still just testing for a couple of hours. No leaks! Had to fix some connections by the breaker but other than that everything has been smooth sailing.

Gotta make some holes on the lid of the reservoir. It's a very closed system. Almost popped the lid off when I first pressurised it. Was swelling before I removed the steel ring/strap. Lol 

Tonight we put first clones in! Wish me luck! Cheers!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 3, 2020)

Wastei said:


> System is finally up an running again. Still just testing for a couple of hours. No leaks! Had to fix some connections by the breaker but other than that everything has been smooth sailing.
> 
> Gotta make some holes on the lid of the reservoir. It's a very closed system. Almost popped the lid off when I first pressurised it. Was swelling before I removed the steel ring/strap. Lol
> View attachment 4758559View attachment 4758560View attachment 4758561View attachment 4758562
> Tonight we put first clones in! Wish me luck! Cheers!


Clean looking room. How many rolls of tape did it take to cover those buckets?


----------



## Wastei (Dec 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Clean looking room. How many rolls of tape did it take to cover those buckets?


Thanks! Need a good cleaning though, it's a fucking mess! Maybe one and a half roll. ~70-80 yards worth. It's not my most favourite thing to do. Lol


----------



## manfredo (Dec 3, 2020)

My new Galaxy ballasts are supposed to be delivered today. I went and checked last night to see which ones to replace first, and one of my old ballasts was hot as a pistol. The fan had stopped working. I blasted it with some compressed air and it started working, but glad I caught it, and that is why I'm updating!! No fires please!!!!

Need to do a res change today also, but damned it's nice out...Need to rake leaves too.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 3, 2020)

Wastei said:


> Thanks! Need a good cleaning though, it's a fucking mess! Maybe one and a half roll. ~70-80 yards worth. It's not my most favourite thing to do. Lol


I thought it would have been more, I used close to two rolls on my buckets and most of it is covered with insulation. Is that a recirculating dwc? I've never seen it done with hoses before.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I bought one of those posture corrector braces at the drug store last night. No matter what I do I can't seem to shake off this shoulder pain. I never realized how much I slouch until I was forced to sit up strait, I'm like an inch taller lol.


Also consider your pillow, too soft or too firm and position. I used to sleep with 2 pillows until about 6 yrs ago when I developed upper back and neck pain. I dumped one and things got better. I've also found that when winter comes and it's colder I scooch further under the covers; if I don't drag the pillow with me then neck starts hurting.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 3, 2020)

Wastei said:


> System is finally up an running again. Still just testing for a couple of hours. No leaks! Had to fix some connections by the breaker but other than that everything has been smooth sailing.
> 
> Gotta make some holes on the lid of the reservoir. It's a very closed system. Almost popped the lid off when I first pressurised it. Was swelling before I removed the steel ring/strap. Lol
> View attachment 4758559View attachment 4758560View attachment 4758561View attachment 4758562
> Tonight we put first clones in! Wish me luck! Cheers!


Fantastic, looking like a sci-fi set lol


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I bought one of those posture corrector braces at the drug store last night. No matter what I do I can't seem to shake off this shoulder pain. I never realized how much I slouch until I was forced to sit up strait, I'm like an inch taller lol.


We rode bikes twice last week and I've been dealing with issues with my right shoulder ever since. Since covid the wife and I haven't been as active and I think that has caused my upper core muscles to be imbalanced. I blame RIU, to much time hunched over the computer commenting on peoples plants rather than pedaling and paddling boats.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I bought one of those posture corrector braces at the drug store last night. No matter what I do I can't seem to shake off this shoulder pain. I never realized how much I slouch until I was forced to sit up strait, I'm like an inch taller lol.


Some PT would be good probably...If you have the stretchy bands there are like 4-5 basic stretches they always have you do in PT for shoulder injuries, and that's my "go to" when mine start hurting...I have been doing them here lately and getting some relief. But yes, shoulders heal slowly! Keep it moving though.

I called today and asked for my MRI results over the phone, instead of driving back up there. Waiting for a call back.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 3, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> We rode bikes twice last week and I've been dealing with issues with my right shoulder ever since. Since covid the wife and I haven't been as active and I think that has caused my upper core muscles to be imbalanced. I blame RIU, to much time hunched over the computer commenting on peoples plants rather than pedaling and paddling boats.


The last time I rode my hand was numb by the end of 6 miles...that's when I decided to see a doctor.

Bike season is done here for a while anyways, except for the stationary one in my basement, lol...and that is zero fun!!

I was gonna rake leaves at my rental today and was like nope, not with this shoulder, and the kids don't give a shit if they get raked or not.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 3, 2020)

Today I noticed a dead fungus gnat in the water of my only clone of a fabulous citronella geranium.
Closer inspection showed black tips on several roots. 
Now the plant is soaking in a GFF solution. 

There’s a reason they’re called fungus gnats...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 3, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Also consider your pillow, too soft or too firm and position. I used to sleep with 2 pillows until about 6 yrs ago when I developed upper back and neck pain. I dumped one and things got better. I've also found that when winter comes and it's colder I scooch further under the covers; if I don't drag the pillow with me then neck starts hurting.


We have like six pillows on our bed, but I only use one. For the past week the only way I'm comfortable is laying flat on my back without a pillow or laying in the bathtub with the water as hot as I can tolerate it. If I sit for more than a few minutes I get shooting a pain that starts under my shoulder blade and goes under my arm and across my chest on the left, it's even worse in the car. It feels like there's a band under my skin that's being pulled tighter and tighter. I have a whole new level of respect for people with chronic pain that work and carry on with life like nothing is wrong. I think there might actually be something messed up, I've never had muscle pain that I couldn't shake off after a day or two at most. I've been avoiding going to my doctor with covid raging but I think I have to go soon just for my sanity.



farmingfisherman said:


> We rode bikes twice last week and I've been dealing with issues with my right shoulder ever since. Since covid the wife and I haven't been as active and I think that has caused my upper core muscles to be imbalanced. I blame RIU, to much time hunched over the computer commenting on peoples plants rather than pedaling and paddling boats.


That sucks I'm sorry, but I'm kinda jealous of the bike rides. The season is over for us for another four or five months unless you're one of those psychopaths' who ride in the winter. Got to get yourself a balance ball to work on your core.



manfredo said:


> Some PT would be good probably...If you have the stretchy bands there are like 4-5 basic stretches they always have you do in PT for shoulder injuries, and that's my "go to" when mine start hurting...I have been doing them here lately and getting some relief. But yes, shoulders heal slowly! Keep it moving though.
> 
> I called today and asked for my MRI results over the phone, instead of driving back up there. Waiting for a call back.


I workout for thirty minutes in the morning mainly resistance and light weights, but haven't done anything since last Thursday. I'm afraid of making it worse than it already is. My GP will probably refer me to a PT if it's something she can't address. Our health care system is a little wacky where you can't go to a PT or any specialists without a GP referral otherwise you have to pay for it out of pocket.

Will they'll give you the test results over the phone? Usually with an MRI they want to go over the imaging with you, maybe zoom?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> We have like six pillows on our bed, but I only use one. For the past week the only way I'm comfortable is laying flat on my back without a pillow or laying in the bathtub with the water as hot as I can tolerate it. If I sit for more than a few minutes I get shooting a pain that starts under my shoulder blade and goes under my arm and across my chest on the left, it's even worse in the car. It feels like there's a band under my skin that's being pulled tighter and tighter. I have a whole new level of respect for people with chronic pain that work and carry on with life like nothing is wrong. I think there might actually be something messed up, I've never had muscle pain that I couldn't shake off after a day or two at most. I've been avoiding going to my doctor with covid raging but I think I have to go soon just for my sanity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should go get checked out. Have you tried epsom salts in your bath water? It's not just for plants


----------



## raratt (Dec 3, 2020)

Changed my electric billing plan to try to save some money, highest rate is from 5-8 PM now. I need to change my timer on time to 8:10 just to make sure.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 3, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> You should go get checked out. Have you tried epsom salts in your bath water? It's not just for plants


I'm planning on seeing how it feels on Monday and making the call then if I need to. I'm really not fond of the idea of being around sick people at a doctor's office. My bath bombs have epsom salt in them. I think I'm gonna go lay in there now. lol.


----------



## raratt (Dec 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm planning on seeing how it feels on Monday and making the call then if I need to. I'm really not fond of the idea of being around sick people at a doctor's office. My bath bombs have epsom salt in them. I think I'm gonna go lay in there now. lol.


Pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 3, 2020)

I purchased new HPS bulbs from this online company. In the first set they sent me, the 1000w bulb came shattered. Wanna know why??? It was shipped in a big box with NO PACKING MATERIAL! No bubble wrap, so peanuts, nada. I emailed the company about how stupid is was to ship a glass bulb like that, and they apologized and sent another. Which was shipped the exact same way, along with another 600w bulb, you guessed it, shipped with no packing material. The 600w is going strong a few days in, but I expect it to blow soon. I woke up to half the grow room in darkness. Fuck, I was really hoping for a break from plant shit after this harvesting week. 1000w Bulb blew, the new one. Of course. Went to the hydro store where I know the owner. Cool, young, Irish dude in his 30s who won some national poker tournies, then decided to open a few grow shops with the winnings. He sold me an Horilux bulb, so I went home to install it. Didn't work, my ballast also took a shit. On top of the bulb blowing, not sure if there's a connection between the two. I changed the fuse in the Quantum ballast, nothing. I bought more fuses from Amazon hoping that my spare fuse was just a dud, but honestly, that ballast worked for 8 fucking years, so I can't complain. Went back to the hydro store today and bought another digital ballast the owner recommended, looks cheap but has a 3 year warranty, so when it takes a shit the store will swap it out. But my room is bright and beautiful again, so I feel good. I'm so tired. After planting 8 new moms tonight, I will be done with serious plant shit for another 10 days. So glad, I was starting to lose it there for a while. Still not sure...


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 3, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm planning on seeing how it feels on Monday and making the call then if I need to. I'm really not fond of the idea of being around sick people at a doctor's office. My bath bombs have epsom salt in them. I think I'm gonna go lay in there now. lol.


Have your gf feel around your shoulder blade. She's feeling for a knot about the size of a walnut. If you have a knot there it's a trigger point. The easiest way to fix that is with an injection of Marcaine and a corticosteroid. Barring that she can put pressure on it for you. Trigger points need myofascial release, here's some information about releasing a trigger point


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 3, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Have your gf feel around your shoulder blade. She's feeling for a knot about the size of a walnut. If you have a knot there it's a trigger point. The easiest way to fix that is with an injection of Marcaine and a corticosteroid. Barring that she can put pressure on it for you. Trigger points need myofascial release, here's some information about releasing a trigger point


That's a good one. I also like the cane or stick for digging in and moving stuff around but its hard because it hurts to dig into ones own shoulder vs paying someone to do a good deep tissue massage.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 3, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> That's a good one. I also like the cane or stick for digging in and moving stuff around but its hard because it hurts to dig into ones own shoulder vs paying someone to do a good deep tissue massage.





https://www.amazon.com/Thera-Cane-No-Model-Massager/dp/B00NH0XG7E/ref=asc_df_B00NH0XG7E/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=198066620630&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=5461251122587029723&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9061081&hvtargid=pla-377954966862&psc=1


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 3, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Thera-Cane-No-Model-Massager/dp/B00NH0XG7E/ref=asc_df_B00NH0XG7E/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=198066620630&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=5461251122587029723&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9061081&hvtargid=pla-377954966862&psc=1


Well worth having one of these around the house.


----------



## lokie (Dec 3, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> That's a good one. I also like the cane or stick for digging in and moving stuff around but its hard because it hurts to dig into ones own shoulder vs paying someone to do a good deep tissue massage.


I will accept the massage.

I'm not into caning.

Thank you.

Although this does have some therapeutic value as some may report.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Have your gf feel around your shoulder blade. She's feeling for a knot about the size of a walnut. If you have a knot there it's a trigger point. The easiest way to fix that is with an injection of Marcaine and a corticosteroid. Barring that she can put pressure on it for you. Trigger points need myofascial release, here's some information about releasing a trigger point


She couldn't find any lumps so I got her to just press on the spot where it's most tender with a racquetball as long as I could stand it. It hurt like hell butI didn't feel it releasing like they said it should in the video. I went to bed right afterwards and had the best sleep I've had all week so there's some improvement. I'm thinking if maybe it was hard to find because I was laying in a hot bath for an hour before she tried. I'm trying to motivate myself to try again this morning before I take a shower. 



raratt said:


> Pics or it didn't happen...


Guaranteed you wouldn't want to see it, it ain't pretty.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Will they'll give you the test results over the phone? Usually with an MRI they want to go over the imaging with you, maybe zoom?


No, turns out they won't and I'm so annoyed. The people in the MRI dept said to just call and they would give them, so I cancelled the appt. I had with a nurse on Monday. I'm so turned off by the whole thing that I might not even go back, but I probably have too. I just hate driving 3 hours to hear "go to PT and we'll see you in 6 weeks".


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 4, 2020)

manfredo said:


> No, turns out they won't and I'm so annoyed. The people in the MRI dept said to just call and they would give them, so I cancelled the appt. I had with a nurse on Monday. I'm so turned off by the whole thing that I might not even go back, but I probably have too. I just hate driving 3 hours to hear "go to PT and we'll see you in 6 weeks".


That sucks sorry. Your health is important and it's only three hours.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That sucks sorry. Your health is important and it's only three hours.


Yeah I know...I'm being cranky and acting like a spoiled Trump!!! I woke up on the wrong side of the bed today.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 4, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Yeah I know...I'm being cranky and acting like a spoiled Trump!!! I woke up on the wrong side of the bed today.


I'm one to talk. My doctor is walking distance and I don't wanna go.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 4, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm one to talk. My doctor is walking distance and I don't wanna go.


Considering how much time is wasted at the Dr's office waiting I don't blame you, distance from home or work doesn't matter; they'll make you wait half the day anyway


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Thera-Cane-No-Model-Massager/dp/B00NH0XG7E/ref=asc_df_B00NH0XG7E/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=198066620630&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=5461251122587029723&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9061081&hvtargid=pla-377954966862&psc=1


I had seen those and thought about getting one.



manfredo said:


> No, turns out they won't and I'm so annoyed. The people in the MRI dept said to just call and they would give them, so I cancelled the appt. I had with a nurse on Monday. I'm so turned off by the whole thing that I might not even go back, but I probably have too. I just hate driving 3 hours to hear "go to PT and we'll see you in 6 weeks".


Can you ask them for the digital images for your records. Usually once the doctor has had them for a certain amount of time (varies state to state) they can be released directly to the patient. You can read the radiologist's impression yourself.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I had seen those and thought about getting one.
> 
> 
> Can you ask them for the digital images for your records. Usually once the doctor has had them for a certain amount of time (varies state to state) they can be released directly to the patient. You can read the radiologist's impression yourself.


I thought of doing this...I usually do ask for copies of everything anyways, but honestly I want his opinion...Plus I'm sure there are tears, but not all tears require surgery, etc.. I'm just easily annoyed in my old age, and they managed to annoy me, when in reality I should be thankful I have health insurance and can see a doctor. 

And it's probably bad news if they insist on seeing me.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I thought of doing this...I usually do ask for copies of everything anyways, but honestly I want his opinion...Plus I'm sure there are tears, but not all tears require surgery, etc.. I'm just easily annoyed in my old age, and they managed to annoy me, when in reality I should be thankful I have health insurance and can see a doctor.
> 
> And it's probably bad news if they insist on seeing me.


Call your doctor's office and see if you can book a telehealth appointment with your doctor for you. If not leave your name and number and ask for your physician to call you back and just level with hin. It's an X hour drive, please give you the news over the phone and that's one less possible Covid exposure for both of you. If you can get to the physician you may get the information.


----------



## raratt (Dec 4, 2020)

Worked on my cigarette machine, replaced the tamper with one from the hangar queen in the garage. Got it back together and was still having problems. Needed to convince the tamper guide a bit with some calibrated taps from my hammer, works OK now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 4, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Considering how much time is wasted at the Dr's office waiting I don't blame you, distance from home or work doesn't matter; they'll make you wait half the day anyway


So you've been to my doctor lol. 

I don't think I've ever had an visit start at the time the appointment was scheduled. And they ding you $45 if you're a minute late and make you reschedule.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 4, 2020)

I went to my pain management dr yesterday. Had another appointment before that with a dr and one after.

I get to the pain management guy andI can’t find my wallet. So I think ok no problem I’m kinda new but they know me.

The bitch at the front won’t let me have an appointment because I’m not paying atm. She said have someone at home call with the numbers. I’m said wtf man. I don’t know her, she’s new looking.

Anyway, she says come back next Wednesday. Now this is an hr away. I go out of the office swearing lol idgaf it’s bull shit, right?

Get in the car and head to the next appointment. I checked another spot. Bing, there it is.

I said pullover winobarbie. There’s a dispensary. Fuck those pills lol...

Next appointment is with the shrink. A great little Puerto Rican guy, maybe wino’s age. He’s got an adult autistic son living with him.

Anyway, I told him what happened and he says Oh My Sunny. I’m so sorry but you did the right thing, sometimes we just have to make it thru the day.

Here’s a big ole fatty for dr F. Watching the sunset with a wino on a Friday night is all right.

There’s your chair. It’s white buffalo


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 4, 2020)

I hope you feel better girl


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 4, 2020)

yeah nothing like sittin on the backporch with a doobie....

I usually add beer, but that's me...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 4, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah nothing like sittin on the backporch with a doobie....
> 
> I usually add beer, but that's me...


How’s the Mrs.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 4, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> How’s the Mrs.


she's doing pretty good...she went to the heart doctor yesterday.....they said her BP was high, the heart itself was ok, that was a breather....so they got her on new meds now... for the BP.....


----------



## sunni (Dec 4, 2020)

too much. i do too much when will i fucking relax.
I cleaned house top to bottom dealt with all the drama on here ..which started at 7am...and is now just ending at 6pm OI.

got several new adverts, and im having the biggest sale of theyear for my small business in 20 mintues

I havent ate yet, so ill probably door dash it.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 4, 2020)

sunni said:


> too much. i do too much when will i fucking relax.
> I cleaned house top to bottom dealt with all the drama on here ..which started at 7am...and is now just ending at 6pm OI.
> 
> got several new adverts, and im having the biggest sale of theyear for my small business in 20 mintues
> ...


I just pulled a pizza out of the oven. Green olives, shredded mozzarella, tomatoes yum


----------



## sunni (Dec 4, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I just pulled a pizza out of the oven. Green olives, shredded mozzarella, tomatoes yum


i ordered off door dash to be here in 60 mintues
....

my face right now. like im so lazy though im tried boss. and i want skinny french fries


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 4, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I just pulled a pizza out of the oven. Green olives, shredded mozzarella, tomatoes yum


you just had the munchies...come on now...


----------



## sunni (Dec 4, 2020)

https://simple-veganista.com/vegan-peanut-butter-cookies/ gunna make these and add chocolate chips to them brb


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 4, 2020)

sunni said:


> i ordered off door dash to be here in 60 mintues
> ....
> 
> my face right now. like im so lazy though im tried boss. and i want skinny french fries


Yum, we had a great Stromboli last night. Onions and peppers and mushrooms and ricotta. Had skinny fries on the side.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 4, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> you just had the munchies...come on now...


mama’s hungry


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 4, 2020)

sunni said:


> https://simple-veganista.com/vegan-peanut-butter-cookies/ gunna make these and add chocolate chips to them brb


I’ll be over for the cookies


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 4, 2020)

sunni said:


> https://simple-veganista.com/vegan-peanut-butter-cookies/ gunna make these and add chocolate chips to them brb


when should I come over...

and i'll even bring a puppy....


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> when should I come over...
> 
> and i'll even bring a puppy....


I think he won this round!


----------



## manfredo (Dec 4, 2020)

I think it's gonna be frozen pizza for me tonight too. 

The aero setup is no more. I just dragged it & the chiller out the door, and I'm trying to salvage most of the plants that were in it...They just got introduced to soil! Just mopped the floor and headed back down to re-arrange, and changing out a couple of 600 watt bulbs to 1000 watts. 

No biggy...they were "experimental". Another one bites the dust!! And I didn't have all my eggs in one basket. 

Pizza....yummmmm....all I ate all day was a pb&j about 8 hours ago.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I think he won this round!


Yep....


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Yep....


Not fairly though, you cheated with puppies! Although puppies so it can't really be held against you.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 4, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Not fairly though, you cheated with puppies! Although puppies so it can't really be held against you.


They're cute little buggers..love sitting with them


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 5, 2020)

What’s up people


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 5, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> What’s up people


Me, barely, what are you up to?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 5, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Me, barely, what are you up to?


How you feeling babe?

Nadadamnthing


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 5, 2020)

Winobarbie not feeling well this morning. They said that would probably happen after her infusions 

She walked up to Ron’s house, they just came over this weekend. She’s got direct orders to be distant!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 5, 2020)

Making more treats!


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 5, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Making more treats!
> View attachment 4760265


I’m one of those people that can’t eat too many walnuts, cause they make the inside of my mouth hurt.

But I can probably still have one or two brownies


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 5, 2020)

I'm up.....it's snowing. I don't want chores today  I don't like wet snow.....we're right on a rain/snow line atm. It's raining less than a mile away. And I have things that need to be done out there.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 5, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Making more treats!
> View attachment 4760265


Nice packaging job on the oil!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 5, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I’m one of those people that can’t eat too many walnuts, cause they make the inside of my mouth hurt.
> 
> But I can probably still have one or two brownies


Half walnuts, half pecans. 
And these are real black walnuts!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 5, 2020)

Anyone get their Christmas tree yet? 
Yeah, me neither. I went to @doublejj 's place and picked up one of these instead 



SH420


----------



## manfredo (Dec 5, 2020)

I was actually thinking about decorating a large weed plant this year...No one will be stopping by except maybe a few stoner friends....,I have a few 4-5' that would be about perfect. Hmmmmm, I have done crazier things! 

20 days til Chrtistmas...and I have not done a thing....except for Christmas lights outdoors!

Shoulder is just a throbbing this a.m., probably from moving and planting and all that fun shit yesterday!


----------



## raratt (Dec 5, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I was actually thinking about decorating a large weed plant this year...No one will be stopping by except maybe a few stoner friends....,I have a few 4-5' that would be about perfect. Hmmmmm, I have done crazier things!
> 
> 20 days til Chrtistmas...and I have not done a thing....except for Christmas lights outdoors!
> 
> Shoulder is just a throbbing this a.m., probably from moving and planting and all that fun shit yesterday!


I forget who's tree this was, I talked him into putting lights on it.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 5, 2020)

well I think it's wake & bake time


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 5, 2020)

manfredo said:


> well I think it's wake & bake time


Why would you SAY that?!? I was all warm and comfy in my bed under the covers, now I gotta get up and roll a joint, then go outside in the frigid cold to smoke it!


----------



## manfredo (Dec 5, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Why would you SAY that?!? I was all warm and comfy in my bed under the covers, now I gotta get up and roll a joint, then go outside in the frigid cold to smoke it!


Outdoors...Damned, I'd probably quit. haha, who am I kidding! I remember having to go to the bathroom and close the door, turn the exhaust fan on to smoke, when there were kids in the house....or if I was gonna smoke a cigarette! So glad I gave those up, oh about 40 pounds ago, lol.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 5, 2020)

peeled, de-meated, diced 4 Mangos....no blood


----------



## raratt (Dec 5, 2020)

I'm playing the balancing act with my exhaust and return fans in the grow room. At least the exhaust is on a thermostat, it would be difficult to put one on the return though.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 5, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Winobarbie not feeling well this morning. They said that would probably happen after her infusions
> 
> She walked up to Ron’s house, they just came over this weekend. She’s got direct orders to be distant!


Polish her silver and see if it helps?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> I forget who's tree this was, I talked him into putting lights on it.View attachment 4760285


You'll never get the sticky off 'em, don't ask how I know.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 5, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Polish her silver and see if it helps?


Izzat a euphemism?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 5, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Outdoors...Damned, I'd probably quit. haha, who am I kidding! I remember having to go to the bathroom and close the door, turn the exhaust fan on to smoke, when there were kids in the house....or if I was gonna smoke a cigarette! So glad I gave those up, oh about 40 pounds ago, lol.


It's times like this I enjoy being female ;D I smoke where I want. I wash my pots in my dishwasher! Felted pots go in my washing machine ;D


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 5, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Izzat a euphemism?


Didn't think I was capable of it, did you?


----------



## manfredo (Dec 5, 2020)

Well I put 7 items on EBay last Saturday....I withdrew one when I noticed it was damaged, and they withdrew one for it being a weapon...so 5 left and 3 have bids and will sell. We'll see what's leftover after they take all their fees. It is kind of fun...especially when something skyrockets in price at the last few moments.

Gotta head out once again to try and get a state inspection sticker on my truck...Geeze!! I put new brakes on it, went back a few days ago and the machine was down, so they told me to come back today.



curious2garden said:


> You'll never get the sticky off 'em, don't ask how I know.


Mine are only in the 2nd -3rd week of flower so not too sticky yet, but nah, not gonna ruin a $600+ plant on silliness. 

I should pick up some ice while out and make some Christmas bubble hash  Or what I really want to make, is burritos!! I have a hankerin'


----------



## ANC (Dec 5, 2020)

The little metal cased chip on the left does Bluetooth and wifi and BLE, so I could just talk to it over the wifi network. The little red board contains a Bosch sensor ...

Reading started at 8535596 and will finish at 8535779
Bosch BME680 measurement.
Reading completed at 8535913
Temperature = 31.83 *C
Pressure = 992.97 hPa
Humidity = 32.60 %
Gas = 62.72 KOhms
Approx. Altitude = 170.06 m


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 5, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Izzat a euphemism?


I own no silver


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 5, 2020)

manfredo said:


> ........snip.........
> Mine are only in the 2nd -3rd week of flower so not too sticky yet, but nah, not gonna ruin a $600+ plant on silliness.
> 
> I should pick up some ice while out and make some Christmas bubble hash  Or what I really want to make, is burritos!! I have a hankerin'


ROFLMAO!! I was upset about ruining a 10 buck set of lights!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 5, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> *I own no silver*
> 
> View attachment 4760456
> 
> ...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 5, 2020)

curious2garden said:


>


You get me


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 5, 2020)

curious2garden said:


>


I cleaned up a certain area. I found something my nephew got me for my bday. He’s 27 or 28.



http://imgur.com/a/SwXzKtQ


----------



## raratt (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 5, 2020)

raratt said:


>


Aww gawd winobarbie’s favorite movie


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 5, 2020)

Donating plasma as we speak


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 5, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Aww gawd winobarbie’s favorite movie


Turn her on to the Carnivortex


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 5, 2020)

Double batch moist(Sour cream) banana bread 1 w/ nut 1 w/out .

homemade gravy errr tomato sauce reducing w/ the 4th batch of veal mixed meatballs coming out of oven .

Homemade butter biscuit sliders w/egg bacon & egg sausage respectively to help that vodka/Red Bull breakfast !!

pretty sure not gonna get laid again today cause ginger isn’t toooo happy w/all the Shenanigans.


----------



## lokie (Dec 5, 2020)

Reaching deep into a crate I bruised a rib.

Deep breathing is uncomfortable and coughing causes discomfort.

I have decided to self medicate.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 5, 2020)

Way tooo HOT !! We’ve all been there & know that awesome energy ,lol is that soil king ?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 5, 2020)

lokie said:


> Reaching deep into a crate I bruised a rib.
> 
> Deep breathing is uncomfortable and coughing causes discomfort.
> 
> I have decided to self medicate.


Back when I was doing the pest control thing, I was dumpster diving for some salad. Lol. I was contracted at HP and they had a raccoon problem. So I was resetting some traps and didn't have any bait. Back to the dumpster. I was reaching for some salad and whatever else was yummy to a raccoon, and I rolled over the edge just right and I was fucked! Lol. Bruised a few ribs, I'm thinking 2. I was able to get through it but yeah, smoking was not easy. 



SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 5, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> ........snip..... egg sausage ......snip......
> 
> pretty sure not gonna get laid again today cause ginger isn’t toooo happy w/all the Shenanigans.


What is egg sausage? Try hitting up Mary Ann.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 5, 2020)

lokie said:


> Reaching deep into a crate I bruised a rib.
> 
> Deep breathing is uncomfortable and coughing causes discomfort.
> 
> I have decided to self medicate.


Tape it, you might have cracked it. See if taping helps. If not carry on.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 5, 2020)

My dad tripped on a garden hose in his garage and landed right on a five gallon bucket, breaking several ribs. That’s the year he quit smoking.

If I’d have known that would have worked, I would’ve tripped him a long time ago  coffin nails booo bad


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 5, 2020)

Broken and dislocated ribs suck horse ass!


----------



## raratt (Dec 5, 2020)

Moved the girls (hopefully) into the grow room, ran out of room inside. I think I have the temps pretty much where I want them. I should find out soon what sex they are. Burrito's from the Taqueria for dinner, buds and suds time.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 5, 2020)

Where’s @BudmanTX ?

Anyone ever hear from @Oakiey?


----------



## raratt (Dec 5, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Where’s @BudmanTX ?


He's still around.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 5, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Where’s @BudmanTX ?
> 
> Anyone ever hear from @Oakiey?


Pretty sure Budman was around today but Oakiey ... not for days. I hope he’s okay.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> He's still around.


I missed tacos I guess


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 5, 2020)

Yeah, been wondering about @Oakiey


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 5, 2020)

What did I do now......sheesh....


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 5, 2020)

Been a beer and space tomatoes day....


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 5, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Been a beer and space tomatoes day....


Rusty parts, busted knuckles?


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 5, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Rusty parts, busted knuckles?


Naw that's Monday thru friday........more like Xbox Diablo 3, tacos, beer, and space tomatoes day, been a chilly crappy day 53f and semi rainy......figured a day of procrastinating do me so good... and relax...


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 5, 2020)

Been wondering bout @Oakiey myself...


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 5, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Naw that's Monday thru friday........more like Xbox Diablo 3, tacos, beer, and space tomatoes day, been a chilly crappy day 53f and semi rainy......figured a day of procrastinating do me so good... and relax...


Nice!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 5, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Been wondering bout @Oakiey myself...


Yup, me too. I really do hope he's well. 

SH420


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 5, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Back when I was doing the pest control thing, I was dumpster diving for some salad. Lol. I was contracted at HP and they had a raccoon problem. So I was resetting some traps and didn't have any bait. Back to the dumpster. I was reaching for some salad and whatever else was yummy to a raccoon, and I rolled over the edge just right and I was fucked! Lol. Bruised a few ribs, I'm thinking 2. I was able to get through it but yeah, smoking was not easy.
> 
> View attachment 4760581
> 
> SH420


Funny other than we just saw a mouse in our house. 5 traps set, here's hoping to find him in the morning. Normally I'd catch and release outside but all bets are off inside.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 5, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Funny other than we just saw a mouse in our house. 5 traps set, here's hoping to find him in the morning. Normally I'd catch and release outside but all bets are off inside.


Use peanut butter for bait, unless it's a glue board. Good luck. 

SH420


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 5, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Use peanut butter for bait, unless it's a glue board. Good luck.
> 
> SH420


Peanut butter on all five. Didn't realize when our new electrical panel went in they left a hole where the old line came in.. Yesterday I plugged the hole but he's learned other ways to get in or else I locked him out. Blame myself for being a bird feeder.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 5, 2020)

Peanut butter they love but can often lick the trap clean without springing it...Tootsie Rolls are the real deal...It's like mouse crack, and gets em! Only problem for me is I eat them all!

I finally got my burrito fix....I haven't made them in a few months, and they are so good and make great leftovers! I been slacking in the cooking department!

Moved all my veg plants to the larger closet in 3 g. pots so other than watering and maintaining them my work is done for the next month...I do have some clones that need to go into soil is all...So now I can concentrate on the holidays! lol, maybe that's not a good idea, IDK...I think my dad is mad at me...he didn't even call me on my birthday this year. Or he could have the 'rona. Feel the love there?!!

So I have a decent tray to experiment with flood & drain...It's the bottom tray from my aero setup and will hold 36 - 6" pots, and it's 7+ inches deep. Enough for an experiment when I get bored. Right now my girls all mostly looking super healthy in soil both in flower and in veg, and knock on wood it stays this way.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 6, 2020)

lokie said:


> Reaching deep into a crate I bruised a rib.
> 
> Deep breathing is uncomfortable and coughing causes discomfort.
> 
> I have decided to self medicate.


Many years ago I rear-ended a Semi tractor with a 73 Vega at something like 50 mph (the report said).
Seat belt broke 3 or 4 ribs, split my sternum & bruised the shit outta my heart.
The first hospital they took me to put a half dozen stitches in my forehead & sent me home. Started coughing up blood so momma took me to the "rich people" hospital where they promptly put me in ICU for 6 days.

That smarts so don't try it. Lol


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 6, 2020)

Success! Before bed last night I heard a "mouse" trap go off in the kitchen, well I either caught the largest mouse I've ever seen or a young rat. Either way it now sleeps with the fishes. Traps are reset but nothing else overnight. Fingers crossed it was a solitary critter!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 6, 2020)

I found my most favorite blashtray of all time!
Maybe I should explore the house more often 

ps It’s just sitting on Petey


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I found my most favorite blashtray of all time!
> Maybe I should explore the house more often
> 
> ps It’s just sitting on Petey
> View attachment 4761197


Nice! Reminds me of this.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 6, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Success! Before bed last night I heard a "mouse" trap go off in the kitchen, well I either caught the largest mouse I've ever seen or a young rat. Either way it now sleeps with the fishes. Traps are reset but nothing else overnight. Fingers crossed it was a solitary critter!


Pic of the deceased? I can identify it for you. 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Dec 6, 2020)

N wind is starting to ramp up, supposed to go through tomorrow evening. Power shutoffs in the foothills and coast range. Didn't freeze last night, 38, headed to low to mid 60's. Mornin.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 6, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Pic of the deceased? I can identify it for you.
> 
> SH420


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 6, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> View attachment 4761236


You asked for it!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 6, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> You asked for it!


Trust me brother I have some really good pictures of some really good snaps. 
That my friend is a rat. It's a baby still. You probably have more work to do. I think it's a roof rst but kinda hard to tell. Next, do you have pictures of it's poop?
Either way it's a rat. I wouldn't throw the trap away, it's a really good idea to reuse them. Rats can be territorial. It looks like you are using the big rat trap vs the smaller mouse trap, which is what you need for the mom that may still be around. 
Keep the traps against the wall as the tend to follow lines and walls.

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Peanut butter on all five. Didn't realize when our new electrical panel went in they left a hole where the old line came in.. Yesterday I plugged the hole but he's learned other ways to get in or else I locked him out. Blame myself for being a bird feeder.


I have parrots so I have to be consistent in baiting around my house.
(no, not that bating you pervs )


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I have parrots so I have to be consistent in baiting around my house.
> (no, not that bating you pervs )


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 6, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Trust me brother I have some really good pictures of some really good snaps.
> That my friend is a rat. It's a baby still. You probably have more work to do. I think it's a roof rst but kinda hard to tell. Next, do you have pictures of it's poop?
> Either way it's a rat. I wouldn't throw the trap away, it's a really good idea to reuse them. Rats can be territorial. It looks like you are using the big rat trap vs the smaller mouse trap, which is what you need for the mom that may still be around.
> Keep the traps against the wall as the tend to follow lines and walls.
> ...


That is a smaller mouse trap. Looked like I got lucky with it getting him on the nose, not the kindest kill but still a kill. Really hoping I don't have more, so far we haven't found any droppings in the house. Buying some spray insulation foam and plan to fill any and all gaps that I find.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 6, 2020)

I always used Victor traps, not no name brand, put the PB on with a Q-tip and twirl the fiber abound the bait pan so they have to tug on it to spring it, that gets the little ones. You can also polish the contacting surfaces with real fine sandpaper and makes them spring easier. I always put a bunch of traps out too, running the gauntlet, so to speak  You never have just one mouse/rat


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> View attachment 4761286


Do you get a lot of rats on your stove?


----------



## lokie (Dec 6, 2020)

Get a good sentry.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 6, 2020)

I have some traps for outdoors glued to a brick, because a fox or skunk will come along and take the dead mouse, trap and all...and it may sounds gross, but I always feed the dead ones to the foxes...Figure the mice are clean killed and this way they aren't going to waste! I have to be vigilant in my shop/garage, and every once in a while one will get into the house. Part of country living I guess.

I just had the weirdest thing...Sitting here vaping and a hear a faint knock on my door....Oh shit the driveway alarm is unplugged. So I creep over to the window and peek out and see a hand waving, and they drive off. I go to the security camera...and see a woman leaving a bag on my doorstep. It was a delivery from WalMart. I ordered some candles yesterday and they delivered today by an unmarked courier....WTF, ummmm, seriously???


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Do you get a lot of rats on your stove?


Interrogation phase


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2020)

lokie said:


> Get a good sentry.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 6, 2020)

I use "Ol' Sparkys" electronic execution chambers; they work and I get hours of fun


----------



## manfredo (Dec 6, 2020)

I never knew that song was about a rat, lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I use "Ol' Sparkys" electronic execution chambers; they work and I get hours of fun
> View attachment 4761291


They clean and store so much better once they’re precooked


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2020)

@cannabineer , he has better pot, check the Covid thread


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4761302
> @cannabineer , he has better pot, check the Covid thread


Yeah the post works in its new home


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 6, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Do you get a lot of rats on your stove?


They turn out pretty good in the air fryer.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2020)

Poison works...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 6, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice! Reminds me of this.


Doubles as a rolling tray. Mrs took my big raw tray. Has a chick in the center of it too. That’s ok, I’m mostly orange anyway.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> They turn out pretty good in the air fryer.


Breaded or battered? Can you even do battered in an air fryer?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Breaded or battered? Can you even do battered in an air fryer?


Sadly no

Consolation prize: bruss 









7 things you should cook in an air fryer and 7 things you shouldn't


Insider spoke with chefs and culinary pros about the foods you should and should not be putting in your air fryer.




www.google.com


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Sadly no
> 
> Consolation prize: bruss
> 
> ...


The part on cooking a steak in the air fryer


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 6, 2020)

Start a new job in a week pretty stoked no more tools for me, just have to make sure the idiots with tools are working.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Sadly no
> 
> Consolation prize: bruss
> 
> ...


I figured batter would require pre-frying, sigh.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Start a new job in a week pretty stoked no more tools for me, just have to make sure the idiots with tools are working.


Cat herding (managing masons)?


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 6, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Cat herding (managing masons)?


Construction manger, managing all trades and the project


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Construction manger, managing all trades and the project


Ahhh!! nice, congratulations.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 6, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhh!! nice, congratulations.


Cheers, got thrown into my lap thought why not!


----------



## lokie (Dec 6, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Start a new job in a week pretty stoked no more tools for me, just have to make sure the idiots with tools are working.


Will you have to wear a foreskin restraint?


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 6, 2020)

lokie said:


> Will you have to wear a foreskin restraint?
> View attachment 4761493


Only on Friday’s


----------



## budofgreen (Dec 6, 2020)

I have finishing making all the cuts and cooking all the scrap to feed our dogs. My first deer harvest. Feeling grateful.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2020)

budofgreen said:


> I have finishing making all the cuts and cooking all the scrap to feed our dogs. My first deer harvest. Feeling grateful.View attachment 4761533View attachment 4761536


Who is the little guy on the right?


----------



## budofgreen (Dec 6, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Who is the little guy on the right?


That is our princess. She is the boss. She thinks she is.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 6, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Only on Friday’s


No casual Fridays huh?


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 6, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> No casual Fridays huh?


Sarcasm, I only have to suit up for office days which will be one day a fortnight


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 6, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Sarcasm, I only have to suit up for office days which will be one day a fortnight


I made reference to "fortnight" in traffic court the Judge said "what kind of Shakespearean speak is that?"
Fuck Kern County.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 6, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Sarcasm, I only have to suit up for office days which will be one day a fortnight


How far away are you from Fremantle? Watching Quigley Down Under and thought about you lol


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> How far away are you from Fremantle? Watching Quigley Down Under and thought about you lol


Isn’t that the movie that starred a Sharps 45-110 and costarred Tom Selleck?


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 6, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> I made reference to "fortnight" in traffic court the Judge said "what kind of Shakespearean speak is that?"
> Fuck Kern County.


Hahaha rednecks... Resistance is futile


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Isn’t that the movie that starred a Sharps 50-140-550 and costarred Tom Selleck?


Yep


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Yep


Googled and corrected the chambering.

I remember Laura San Giacomo fondly from that flick.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 6, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Who is the little guy on the right?



That's dessert...


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 6, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> How far away are you from Fremantle? Watching Quigley Down Under and thought about you lol


I’m east coast, that’s the west coast.
If you like that give “The man from Snowy River” a look. It’s got Kirk Douglas not bad for an older movie.
I’m 2 hours south east of the Snowy River


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 6, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> I’m east coast, that’s the west coast.
> If you like that give “The man from Snowy River” a look. It’s got Kirk Douglas not bad for an older movie.
> I’m 2 hours south east of the Snowy River


Seen Snowy River many times, same with Quigley, but it's on Netflix now and I'm bored with the new stuff


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Dec 6, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Start a new job in a week pretty stoked no more tools for me, just have to make sure the idiots with tools are working.


You’re the new Hiram ?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 6, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Sarcasm, I only have to suit up for office days which will be one day a fortnight


Doh, sorry, I forgot to use the “just fucking with ya” font


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Dec 6, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Only on Friday’s


I had a foreman tell me that all good supervisors wore shirts with collars, just to hide the foreskin.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Hahaha rednecks... Resistance is futile


Lol I moved to Kern from central Tuolumne.

By comparison this is a commune


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Construction manger, managing all trades and the project


Good job man!


----------



## lokie (Dec 6, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Seen Snowy River many times, same with Quigley, but it's on Netflix now and I'm bored with the new stuff


Check this one out. lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Googled and corrected the chambering.
> 
> I remember Laura San Giacomo fondly from that flick.


Yep, she's one pretty lady.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 6, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Construction manger, managing all trades and the project


Congrats man...


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 6, 2020)

Coffee, breakfast, walk, nursery run, walk, lunch, visit with the inlaws, walk and now dinner.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 6, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Start a new job in a week pretty stoked no more tools for me, just have to make sure the idiots with tools are working.


Congratulations! I made s similar journey in my career. It won't be long and you will realize that hard work no longer bothers you, you can watch it all day.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 6, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Seen Snowy River many times, same with Quigley, but it's on Netflix now and I'm bored with the new stuff


Same here and posted this scene before too. Good movie.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 6, 2020)

Level 467 Jewel Hunter  

WB snores so loud the dog has her earmuffs on.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 6, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Seen Snowy River many times, same with Quigley, but it's on Netflix now and I'm bored with the new stuff


The poem goes alright


----------



## sarahJane211 (Dec 6, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> They clean and store so much better once they’re precooked


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2020)

My shoulder finally stopped hurting over the weekend. 

Got my Christmas tree up yesterday. I wanted to do a real three this year but that reeked of effort. 



Doggo approved.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 7, 2020)

I want to get a tree here too...It's not nearly as dry in here without the woodstove so I think I will...maybe! I haven't done one in a few years. I am attempting to be less Scrooge like this year...Haha, my Avatar was the Scrooge on another website!!

Just finished packing up my EBay sales...what a PITA, but it's done other than hitting the PO...Now to get my banking ready  I might better vape 1st for this project though!!

My Bro called and wanted to take me out to lunch for my b-day today...Mine was last week, and his is next week so we usually go out to eat, but IDK this year. I said maybe we could just get a takeout pizza...People are dropping like flies around here again 

Get my MRI results tomorrow via a phone call, thankfully!! It's still sore AF...but I'm in no hurry for any surgery either.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 7, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I want to get a tree here too...It's not nearly as dry in here without the woodstove so I think I will...maybe! I haven't done one in a few years. I am attempting to be less Scrooge like this year...Haha, my Avatar was the Scrooge on another website!!
> 
> Just finished packing up my EBay sales...what a PITA, but it's done other than hitting the PO...Now to get my banking ready  I might better vape 1st for this project though!!
> 
> ...


Happy birthday bud!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I want to get a tree here too...It's not nearly as dry in here without the woodstove so I think I will...maybe! I haven't done one in a few years. I am attempting to be less Scrooge like this year...Haha, my Avatar was the Scrooge on another website!!
> 
> Just finished packing up my EBay sales...what a PITA, but it's done other than hitting the PO...Now to get my banking ready  I might better vape 1st for this project though!!
> 
> ...


Happy belated birthday, I agree stay away from the restaurants. You should definitely do a tree if it's something that will make you happy. Totally got me in the christmas spirit this year and I've been in a bah humbug mood too. 

Do you have to drive far for PT if that's what they prescribe? Sorry you're still feeling sore.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 7, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I want to get a tree here too...It's not nearly as dry in here without the woodstove so I think I will...maybe! I haven't done one in a few years. I am attempting to be less Scrooge like this year...Haha, my Avatar was the Scrooge on another website!!
> 
> Just finished packing up my EBay sales...what a PITA, but it's done other than hitting the PO...Now to get my banking ready  I might better vape 1st for this project though!!
> 
> ...


Happy birthday mate!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I want to get a tree here too...It's not nearly as dry in here without the woodstove so I think I will...maybe! I haven't done one in a few years. I am attempting to be less Scrooge like this year...Haha, my Avatar was the Scrooge on another website!!
> 
> Just finished packing up my EBay sales...what a PITA, but it's done other than hitting the PO...Now to get my banking ready  I might better vape 1st for this project though!!
> 
> ...


You ever try facebook marketplace? I like it, no fees and no shipping.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Happy belated birthday, I agree stay away from the restaurants. You should definitely do a tree if it's something that will make you happy. Totally got me in the christmas spirit this year and I've been in a bah humbug mood too.
> 
> Do you have to drive far for PT if that's what they prescribe? Sorry you're still feeling sore.


Thank you!! Next year will be the big 6-0, if I make it.

PT is close by...He actually already prescribed PT and I haven't gone, but I have been doing the exercises at home every day. I'm a little hesitant about going with covid, but I might...Hell I don't even have a co-pay with my current insurance, and the 5 minute messages might be worth the risk, lol. My BIL just got done with 8 weeks of it for his shoulder and he said it helped. 

Yeah the outside lights even perked my mood a little...It is going to be a tough holiday season for most everyone.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 7, 2020)

manfredo said:


> .....snip.......
> Get my MRI results tomorrow via a phone call, thankfully!! It's still sore AF...but I'm in no hurry for any surgery either.


Good, I'm really glad to hear that.

PS Happy Belated Birthday ;D


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 7, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I want to get a tree here too...It's not nearly as dry in here without the woodstove so I think I will...maybe! I haven't done one in a few years. I am attempting to be less Scrooge like this year...Haha, my Avatar was the Scrooge on another website!!
> 
> Just finished packing up my EBay sales...what a PITA, but it's done other than hitting the PO...Now to get my banking ready  I might better vape 1st for this project though!!
> 
> ...


happy birthday man....


----------



## manfredo (Dec 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> You ever try facebook marketplace? I like it, no fees and no shipping.


I'm actually not on FB any more...But my buddy was telling me the same thing, although I didn't realize no fees! I have not even looked at what's left from EBay, after their fees, Paypal, and then shipping, you almost have to not have anything invested in whatever you are selling...and I didn't so it was a free couple hundred $$ for my time...and I divided and relisted the stuff that I thought for certain would sell but didn't.


----------



## raratt (Dec 7, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I want to get a tree here too...It's not nearly as dry in here without the woodstove so I think I will...maybe! I haven't done one in a few years. I am attempting to be less Scrooge like this year...Haha, my Avatar was the Scrooge on another website!!
> 
> Just finished packing up my EBay sales...what a PITA, but it's done other than hitting the PO...Now to get my banking ready  I might better vape 1st for this project though!!
> 
> ...


Happy late Birthday Bro.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Thank you!! Next year will be the big 6-0, if I make it.
> 
> PT is close by...He actually already prescribed PT and I haven't gone, but I have been doing the exercises at home every day. I'm a little hesitant about going with covid, but I might...Hell I don't even have a co-pay with my current insurance, and the 5 minute messages might be worth the risk, lol. My BIL just got done with 8 weeks of it for his shoulder and he said it helped.
> 
> Yeah the outside lights even perked my mood a little...It is going to be a tough holiday season for most everyone.


Wow! I would have guessed a lot younger lol. I don't blame you for not wanting to go... if you were only six years older you could probably get in-home PT. Can you call ahead and see what type of precautions they're taking, maybe raise your comfort level a bit or try for the first appointment in the morning so you're not mingling with other people in the waiting room.

I don't even know what to make of christmas this year. We're not exchanging gifts, seems so weird heading into the second week of December and I haven't bought a single gift when I normally have that done in November. I'm planning on getting wasted on bailey's first thing in the morning then smoke my brains out the rest of the day.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 7, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yep, she's one pretty lady.
> 
> View attachment 4761647





manfredo said:


> I want to get a tree here too...It's not nearly as dry in here without the woodstove so I think I will...maybe! I haven't done one in a few years. I am attempting to be less Scrooge like this year...Haha, my Avatar was the Scrooge on another website!!
> 
> Just finished packing up my EBay sales...what a PITA, but it's done other than hitting the PO...Now to get my banking ready  I might better vape 1st for this project though!!
> 
> ...


Hope it was a good day for you!


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 7, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Seen Snowy River many times, same with Quigley, but it's on Netflix now and I'm bored with the new stuff


Seen that movie in the theater way back when. Pretty sure it was that movie that gave me the gold fever.
We just found a 1.1 gram nugget(large picker) down on my creek.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 7, 2020)

I have sooooo much material to work. Next year


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 7, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4762507
> View attachment 4762508


I used to live in Jamestown and there was a seasonal watercourse. My best from there was a bit maybe 1/10th the size ... but it made a sound in the pan.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 7, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I have sooooo much material to work. Next year


I miss shaking a pan.


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 7, 2020)

Another day of absolutely nothing for me in the books


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 7, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I used to live in Jamestown and there was a seasonal watercourse. My best from there was a bit maybe 1/10th the size ... but it made a sound in the pan.


I love Jamestown.
Lots of gold still being found on Woods Creek


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 7, 2020)

Rudy just panned this:

out of about 1/2 a 5gal bucket


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 7, 2020)

We’re buying this here soon so we can really get some shit done


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 7, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I love Jamestown.
> Lots of gold still being found on Woods Creek


All I ever found there was flood gold.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 7, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> All I ever found there was flood gold.


The dude that had or has a mining supply outfit, right on your way down to Italian Bar(i’ve got some decent gold down there) showed us his nugget collection, holy shit! Anyways, he has/had a claim on Woods Creek and would get nuggets all the time.
Rob Gore or Rob Gorp? Some shit like that. Cool dude.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 7, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> The dude that had or has a mining supply outfit, right on your way down to Italian Bar(i’ve got some decent gold down there) showed us his nugget collection, holy shit! Anyways, he has/had a claim on Woods Creek and would get nuggets all the time.
> Rob Gore or Rob Gorp? Some shit like that. Cool dude.


Never met him I don’t think. We had that pirate downtown in the prospector shop.


----------



## raratt (Dec 7, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> We’re buying this here soon so we can really get some shit done
> View attachment 4762526


You can't use those on the creeks anymore, the state is worried about people stirring up mercury so they banned them. Doesn't really matter if you are using it on your property only.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> You can't use those on the creeks anymore, the state is worried about people stirring up mercury so they banned them. Doesn't really matter if you are using it on your property only.


Exactly


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> You can't use those on the creeks anymore, the state is worried about people stirring up mercury so they banned them. Doesn't really matter if you are using it on your property only.


Being the treehugging liberal that I am, I fucking hate that bullshit.
I wasn’t aware of it being because of mercury though. Thought it was from supposedly messing up the fishies.

fun fact. I lived in Almaden for many years. It’s where most of the mercury came from when processing the smashed up ore from all the stamp mills they had, and other forms of mining, in all the mother load. It’s all mostly in the bottom of suisun bay now. Yuck. Like allot of it.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 7, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Rudy just panned this:
> View attachment 4762524
> out of about 1/2 a 5gal bucket


Tell Rudy Howdy!


cannabineer said:


> All I ever found there was flood gold.


It's hot "Action" where ever Aero goes.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 7, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Tell Rudy Howdy!
> 
> 
> It's hot "Action" where ever Aero goes.


Will do bro!


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 7, 2020)

Bout to shoot some stick on this table for the first time since before I moved up to Paradise in 2011. It’s a camp fire survivor. Was in storage 


wish me luck


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 7, 2020)

Olhausen in the house! Once again. Getting an 8’ table for the house though


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 7, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4762507
> View attachment 4762508


That little guy will buy a beer or 10! Congrats!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 7, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Olhausen in the house! Once again. Getting an 8’ table for the house though
> View attachment 4762584


8 ball or 9 ball your game?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 7, 2020)

First day on the job and the boss followed me around in his own car for training, nice to work for a responsible company! Still had time to do the wife's bidding followed up by a nice evening walk.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 7, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> 8 ball or 9 ball your game?


8ball.
Cutt throat games begin here soon.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 7, 2020)

@Aeroknow did you level and set up that pool table yourself? Or have it professionally set up? My FIL is giving me his table. I have to move it and set it up and just don't know how.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 7, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> @Aeroknow did you level and set up that pool table yourself? Or have it professionally set up? My FIL is giving me his table. I have to move it and set it up and just don't know how.


Its actually sitting pretty good right now. Its not in it’s final spot though. Got carpet going in and then these to level:

got ping pong top coming friday


----------



## raratt (Dec 7, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Its actually sitting pretty good right now. Its not in it’s final spot though. Got carpet going in and then these to level:
> View attachment 4762606
> got ping pong top coming friday


Is it in the house or garage?


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> Is it in the house or garage?


Garage


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 7, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Its actually sitting pretty good right now. Its not in it’s final spot though. Got carpet going in and then these to level:
> View attachment 4762606
> got ping pong top coming friday


That's not bad. I've checked out some of these professionals and they even re-felt. It's probably not as complicated as I was thinking. 

How's your back feeling?


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 7, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> That's not bad. I've checked out some of these professionals and they even re-felt. It's probably not as complicated as I was thinking.
> 
> How's your back feeling?


The back is jacked bro.
I can’t drive myself anywhere. Have to have someone drive me so i can sit with a gel cushion under my right butt cheek. Fucked up shit.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 7, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> The back is jacked bro.
> I can’t drive myself anywhere. Have to have someone drive me so i can sit with a gel cushion under my right butt cheek. Fucked up shit.


You doing anything exercise wise to help? Presume its sciatic pain?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 7, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> The back is jacked bro.
> I can’t drive myself anywhere. Have to have someone drive me so i can sit with a gel cushion under my right butt cheek. Fucked up shit.


That sucks man  After I broke mine, most of the time I asked my wife to drive for me.....still do when it gets bad.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 7, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> You doing anything exercise wise to help? Presume its sciatic pain?


Still the sciatica.
Only thing that helps is ibuprofen. Once i get loose and the ibuprofen kicks in, i’m good for a few hrs. Then it starts hurting at the calf and progresses worse. 
i have an Xray ordered, need to go do it soon. Not sure what that’ll be able to do for me this time but might as well.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 7, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Still the sciatica.
> Only thing that helps is ibuprofen. Once i get loose and the ibuprofen kicks in, i’m good for a few hrs. Then it starts hurting at the calf and progresses worse.
> i have an Xray ordered, need to go do it soon. Not sure what that’ll be able to do for me this time but might as well.


XRAY or MRI Sounds like a pinched disc to me. I've got a couple that aren't great that will give me issues if I don't manage my movement and lifting correctly. Even biking sometimes can set it off. Ice and doing a few exercises often helps along with a good balm a friend made for me after I gifted him some of the flower I grew last winter. The wife and I have since made some ourselves with a few added ingredients which works well, love Mary Jane and all she has to offer.


----------



## _Outdoorsman_ (Dec 7, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yep, she's one pretty lady.
> 
> View attachment 4761647


My pants just got tigjt


----------



## Spliffy Dan (Dec 8, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Decided to teach my kid the basics of drawing on walls. Gonna send her home to her moms apartment with a crayon in her diaper for later deployment...
> 
> View attachment 4598092
> View attachment 4598091
> ...


CLASSIC STUFF!


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 8, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4762507
> View attachment 4762508


I would be so fucking hooked if I found a nugget like this, hell even some color in the pan...


----------



## manfredo (Dec 8, 2020)

Well, just had my over the phone shoulder MRI consult  I was wrong...no tears to the rotator cuff, but advanced arthritis and the ball & socket are bone on bone. She said I can try cortisone injections and they may or may not help, and at some point when I can no longer stand the pain they will need to do a joint replacement. And actually that might not be as bad as it sounds...Recovery time is about the same as a rotator cuff repair, I just read. 

So for now I'll keep doing the strengthening exercises...They said I shouldn't do anything strenuous with it. I can still trim


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 8, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Well, just had my over the phone shoulder MRI consult  I was wrong...no tears to the rotator cuff, but advanced arthritis and the ball & socket are bone on bone. She said I can try cortisone injections and they may or may not help, and at some point when I can no longer stand the pain they will need to do a joint replacement. And actually that might not be as bad as it sounds...Recovery time is about the same as a rotator cuff repair, I just read.
> 
> So for now I'll keep doing the strengthening exercises...They said I shouldn't do anything strenuous with it. I can still trim


There are other injections that you should look into. I don't remember any names but they actually lubricate. I've heard they work better. Cortisone just masks the pain.


----------



## _Outdoorsman_ (Dec 8, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Well, just had my over the phone shoulder MRI consult  I was wrong...no tears to the rotator cuff, but advanced arthritis and the ball & socket are bone on bone. She said I can try cortisone injections and they may or may not help, and at some point when I can no longer stand the pain they will need to do a joint replacement. And actually that might not be as bad as it sounds...Recovery time is about the same as a rotator cuff repair, I just read.
> 
> So for now I'll keep doing the strengthening exercises...They said I shouldn't do anything strenuous with it. I can still trim


I've dislocated both my shoulders a couple times, still have a broken collar bone. Yeah shit hurts


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> There are other injections that you should look into. I don't remember any names but they actually lubricate. I've heard they work better. Cortisone just masks the pain.


Hyaluronate is injected into the joints and there's no reason you can't get it with a corticosteroid and marcaine or another numbing agent. Although the hyaluronic acid only lasts a few days in the joint it can calm down the arthritis especially when combined with a steroid.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Hyaluronate is injected into the joints and there's no reason you can't get it with a corticosteroid and marcaine or another numbing agent. Although the hyaluronic acid only lasts a few days in the joint it can calm down the arthritis especially when combined with a steroid.


When I was offered cortisone for my back, some of my research made me worried about it possibly having a tightening of the ligaments and down the road develop rips and tears. Is that true?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> When I was offered cortisone for my back, some of my research made me worried about it possibly having a tightening of the ligaments and down the road develop rips and tears. Is that true?


Not that I've heard of but I didn't like epidural steroid injections for other reasons.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Not that I've heard of but I didn't like epidural steroid injections for other reasons.


Yeah there was a bunch of stuff I didn't like about them.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 8, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Well, just had my over the phone shoulder MRI consult  I was wrong...no tears to the rotator cuff, but advanced arthritis and the ball & socket are bone on bone. She said I can try cortisone injections and they may or may not help, and at some point when I can no longer stand the pain they will need to do a joint replacement. And actually that might not be as bad as it sounds...Recovery time is about the same as a rotator cuff repair, I just read.
> 
> So for now I'll keep doing the strengthening exercises...They said I shouldn't do anything strenuous with it. I can still trim


Harsh. Do you know what caused it in the first place?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Harsh. Do you know what caused it in the first place?


I'm going to go out on a limb here and guess age, hard work and genetics ;D


----------



## raratt (Dec 8, 2020)

I SHOULD go grocery shopping, I'm just not feeling it today. I did get the glass put back into the stereo cabinet, window screen clips work to hold glass in, FYI.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 8, 2020)

This may be the ugliest flooring I’ve ever layed


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 8, 2020)

I got in a fight at Great Clips. That bitch gonna lose her job tomorrow when I call and talk to Megan the manager.

I asked the bitch 4 mother fuckn times to put her mask on right. Fourth time I got up mid haircut and snatched that thing off my neck and let her have it


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

Bareback said:


> This may be the ugliest flooring I’ve ever layedView attachment 4763265View attachment 4763266


I would really hate to look at that when I’m high.


(takes another hit)






(still hasn’t looked away)


----------



## manfredo (Dec 8, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> There are other injections that you should look into. I don't remember any names but they actually lubricate. I've heard they work better. Cortisone just masks the pain.


I was reading on-line about something like this for knees but they are starting to use in shoulders now too it said


_Outdoorsman_ said:


> I've dislocated both my shoulders a couple times, still have a broken collar bone. Yeah shit hurts


Yeah I have dislocated this one twice, and the first time was the MOST painful thing I have ever had happen in my life. 


DarkWeb said:


> When I was offered cortisone for my back, some of my research made me worried about it possibly having a tightening of the ligaments and down the road develop rips and tears. Is that true?


I use to get steroidal injections in my lower spine but they gave me killer migraines, and often did nothing...I got them every 3-4 months for a few years then said F-it. and I also got cortisone injections in both hips before they were replaced....sometimes they helped. It was cool to have no pain for a half hour because of the numbing agent at least.


curious2garden said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb here and guess age, hard work and genetics ;D


most likely, although the dr. who replaced my hips said the 2 years of interferon I got didn't help, and no one else in my entire family I know of has had a joint replacement so I think there's some truth to that.

My poor body is beat up...been through some shit, for sure.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 8, 2020)

Bareback said:


> This may be the ugliest flooring I’ve ever layedView attachment 4763265View attachment 4763266


It is pretty fugly but I bet with cove molding and some stuff in there it will look 100 times better than it did!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2020)

manfredo said:


> It is pretty fugly but I bet with cove molding and some stuff in there it will look 100 times better than it did!


I read that as Covid molding


----------



## manfredo (Dec 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I read that as Covid molding


It might be that too!! (lets hope not)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 8, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Well, just had my over the phone shoulder MRI consult  I was wrong...no tears to the rotator cuff, but advanced arthritis and the ball & socket are bone on bone. She said I can try cortisone injections and they may or may not help, and at some point when I can no longer stand the pain they will need to do a joint replacement. And actually that might not be as bad as it sounds...Recovery time is about the same as a rotator cuff repair, I just read.
> 
> So for now I'll keep doing the strengthening exercises...They said I shouldn't do anything strenuous with it. I can still trim


Don't forget to call JJ : )


----------



## raratt (Dec 8, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Don't forget to call JJ : )


I was thinkin that...


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> I was thinkin that...


Beetlejuice


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 8, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I got in a fight at Great Clips. That bitch gonna lose her job tomorrow when I call and talk to Megan the manager.
> 
> I asked the bitch 4 mother fuckn times to put her mask on right. Fourth time I got up mid haircut and snatched that thing off my neck and let her have it
> 
> View attachment 4763274


Megan Thompson?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 8, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Megan Thompson?


Megan thee Manager


----------



## lokie (Dec 8, 2020)

Bareback said:


> This may be the ugliest flooring I’ve ever layedView attachment 4763265View attachment 4763266


is it textured?

I know better but it does look like the tiles are upside down.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 8, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Megan thee Manager


Yeah, MT is the manager


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 8, 2020)

Bareback said:


> This may be the ugliest flooring I’ve ever layedView attachment 4763265View attachment 4763266


You sure it's not upside down?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 8, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> You sure it's not upside down?


I know.....I bet he was high


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I know.....I bet he was high


On cough syrup


----------



## raratt (Dec 8, 2020)

lokie said:


> the tiles are upside down.


They look that way in the southern hemisphere.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> They look that way in the southern hemisphere.


@DustyDuke


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 8, 2020)

Only one outlet on my smart plug was working. The power never went off even though a little light goes out and the app tells me it’s off.

So I did a little research and found out that if it’s clicking, the solenoid is trying to turn it off but a power relay is stuck (“fused”).
Hmm... there’s nothing like a little vibration to “unstick” stuff, so I dropped it on the garage floor repeatedly from ~6 feet.
Voila!
I’m back in business! 

Gotta love low-tech solutions to high-tech problems.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Only one outlet on my smart plug was working. The power never went off even though a little light goes out and the app tells me it’s off.
> View attachment 4763515
> So I did a little research and found out that if it’s clicking, the solenoid is trying to turn it off but a power relay is stuck (“fused”).
> Hmm... there’s nothing like a little vibration to “unstick” stuff, so I dropped it on the garage floor repeatedly from ~6 feet.
> ...


Murphy’s law of mechanism:

If it’s stuck, force it.

If it breaks, it needed replacing.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Murphy’s law of mechanism:
> 
> If it’s stuck, force it.
> 
> If it breaks, it needed replacing.


The corollary to "A big enough hammer fixes everything"


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> The corollary to "A big enough hammer fixes everything"


Progress via percussion


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 8, 2020)

Everyone needs a BFH in their tool box.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 8, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Everyone needs a BFH in their tool box.


That and a "gentle persuader"..


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> That and a "gentle persuader"..


----------



## raratt (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4763535


I’d like to see him hammered


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 8, 2020)

Hammers I have. Finish, framing, tack, 5 pound short handled sledge, 15 pound sledge and the 3 pound GP rubber mallet. Actually have a box in the garage labeled "hammers" kind of funny and sad..


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Hammers I have. Finish, framing, tack, 5 pound short handled sledge, 15 pound sledge and the 3 pound GP rubber mallet. Actually have a box in the garage labeled "hammers" kind of funny and sad..


I have a hammer box.
The frontrunners: a titanium framing hammer that cost too much,

and a 450 gram octagonal Japanese hammer that has become my go-to.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> The corollary to "A big enough hammer fixes everything"


The Stanford Solution


----------



## raratt (Dec 8, 2020)

I used to be a professional at getting hammered. (Not like that Bear)


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> The Stanford Solution


When I was in grad school they had a hammer in one old goat’s labs spray-painted gold with a Dymo label on the handle “The Stanford Solution”.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> I used to be a professional at getting hammered. (Not like that Bear)


My drink has always been the Impact Wrench

(think Screwdriver with NASA quality feedstock)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 8, 2020)

"If you grind as much as you weld then you're a grinder and not a welder"


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> "If you grind as much as you weld then you're a grinder and not a welder"


It takes real grit


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 8, 2020)

Finished a refresher first aid course, forgot how long that day drags out. Traffic management for the rest of the week exciting stuff but the last course I need to do for the new gig.


----------



## raratt (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

raratt said:


>


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> They look that way in the southern hemisphere.


That’s horrible in any hemisphere plus vinyl!!!
Here’s some southern hemi tiles


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 8, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Hammers I have. Finish, framing, tack, 5 pound short handled sledge, 15 pound sledge and the 3 pound GP rubber mallet. Actually have a box in the garage labeled "hammers" kind of funny *and sad*..


Nah, I have a bunch of them all sizes and functions plus geologist, roofing, etc. Makes me feel warm and fuzzy


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> That’s horrible in any hemisphere plus vinyl!!!
> Here’s some southern hemi tilesView attachment 4763598


Travertine?


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Travertine?


Word!


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 8, 2020)

I’m still waiting for some tiles to finish supposed to get here before Christmas


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Nah, I have a bunch of them all sizes and functions plus geologist, roofing, etc. Makes me feel warm and fuzzy


Hammers and hatchets are primal things.

are you in the ... club?


----------



## Bareback (Dec 9, 2020)

lokie said:


> is it textured?
> 
> I know better but it does look like the tiles are upside down.


I’ll get a pic of the backside. This designer has some odd taste.
Ohh it does have some texture..... probably just enough not to be slick.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 9, 2020)

It makes me think of wrapping paper or a cheap space movie.

And yes of course I buzzing .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2020)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 4763879View attachment 4763880
> It makes me think of wrapping paper or a cheap space movie.
> 
> And yes of course I buzzing .


not the backside we were hoping for


----------



## Bareback (Dec 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> not the backside we were hoping for


Well all righty then.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 9, 2020)

Freaking cold here, and snowing! Looks like I am going to have sidewalk duty today....a little rock salt and maybe a little shoveling. Perhaps some house cleaning.

Gonna go do a epsom foliar to my girls in veg and I am really fighting off a nap...and it's only 10 am. Didn't sleep great  

And i probably better get some salt on my long, steep driveway, and burn of the pancakes (the real reason I'm sleepy, lol)


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 9, 2020)

Megan THEE Manager took care of the face mask issue. She said she would finish my haircut if I wanted to come back in. I said oh hell no, I’ll take care of it myself.
She’s leaving money in an envelope for me.
Hopefully it’s enough if her stylist gave me covid lol bitch.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 9, 2020)

Fresh warm from the oven blueberry muffins, just in case you have the munchies


----------



## raratt (Dec 9, 2020)

Cleaned out the fish tank and changed half the water. It was becoming the primordial soup and I was afraid of what might crawl out of it.
Virtual appt with my PCM this afternoon, hopefully he can find another BP drug to get me to where I need to be, his batting average so far sucks.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 9, 2020)

Scrooge has left the building. See that white stuff in the background? It's not sand, LOL , uv one Charlie Brown Christmas tree.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 9, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Scrooge has left the building. See that white stuff in the background? It's not sand, LOL , uv one Charlie Brown Christmas tree. View attachment 4764178


Good for you!


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 9, 2020)

I also put up my tree. I haven't done this since my son was small, about ten years ago. I just felt I needed something extra cheery to ward off the covid isolation blues. You know what? It really worked, I stare at the lights with their various patterns, and when I get high enough, I even sing xmas tunes to myself. How festive...





I played with the branches since this pic to make it look more natural, like a real tree...


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 9, 2020)

I've been taking cold weather rides for the first time since my 20s. I just can't bring myself to workout at home if I can help it, and we've been getting a few days per week of near 50f. I put on the balaclava and the gloves when biking, along with 2 t-shirts and a hoodie. It's cold at first, but as I pedal for a while I warm up and even start sweating. Today was such a day, and I wanted to take a scooter ride all the way to the lakefront, and cruise and chill near the water. My scooter was just tuned up, so I popped in my headphones, geared up, packed my one-hitter to catch a buzz at the lake. Super fun time, except I did have my first wipeout of the season - I was trying to zip up my jacket a little more and only had one hand on the bars. I hit a bump, lost control, fell and slid about twelve feet as I was going almost 30 mph at the time. I was a good, controlled fall with only minor scrapes and scuffs. My good knee was swollen along with a spot on my other leg, but a 20 minute ice session took care of that and I now feel fine. Totally worth it. Tomorrow should be the last nice day, so I'll take one more long bike ride. After that, I'll need to find the resolve to work out on my machines at home...


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 9, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I've been taking cold weather rides for the first time since my 20s. I just can't bring myself to workout at home if I can help it, and we've been getting a few days per week of near 50f. I put on the balaclava and the gloves when biking, along with 2 t-shirts and a hoodie. It's cold at first, but as I pedal for a while I warm up and even start sweating. Today was such a day, and I wanted to take a scooter ride all the way to the lakefront, and cruise and chill near the water. My scooter was just tuned up, so I popped in my headphones, geared up, packed my one-hitter to catch a buzz at the lake. Super fun time, except I did have my first wipeout of the season - I was trying to zip up my jacket a little more and only had one hand on the bars. I hit a bump, lost control, fell and slid about twelve feet as I was going almost 30 mph at the time. I was a good, controlled fall with only minor scrapes and scuffs. My good knee was swollen along with a spot on my other leg, but a 20 minute ice session took care of that and I now feel fine. Totally worth it. Tomorrow should be the last nice day, so I'll take one more long bike ride. After that, I'll need to find the resolve to work out on my machines at home...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4764268
> ...


Ha that's a cool little ride!


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 9, 2020)

I just fed them some rice straw from this years outdoor garden. They are fucking awesome. It’s part of the reason I bought this land.


----------



## raratt (Dec 9, 2020)

Dinner!


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 9, 2020)

I have some more footings to pour, when I actually do the deck, but I just poured two more yesterday because I changed my building plans. Gonna build a gable roof overhang now over that side door.
Wtf was I thinking when I initially designed this house i dunno 

that door will probably be the most used door


----------



## raratt (Dec 9, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I have some more footings to pour, when I actually do the deck, but I just poured two more yesterday because I changed my building plans. Gonna build a gable roof overhang now over that side door.
> Wtf was I thinking when I initially designed this house i dunno
> View attachment 4764316View attachment 4764317
> that door will probably be the most used door


Sometimes you can't see it until you can see it.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I also put up my tree. I haven't done this since my son was small, about ten years ago. I just felt I needed something extra cheery to ward off the covid isolation blues. You know what? It really worked, I stare at the lights with their various patterns, and when I get high enough, I even sing xmas tunes to myself. How festive...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4764263
> ...


Your tree is, appropriately,


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I have some more footings to pour, when I actually do the deck, but I just poured two more yesterday because I changed my building plans. Gonna build a gable roof overhang now over that side door.
> Wtf was I thinking when I initially designed this house i dunno
> View attachment 4764316View attachment 4764317
> that door will probably be the most used door


It has a thud-ow look to me


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> It has a thud-ow look to me


Hey! As long as you dont get wet from the rain while taking a step falling to the ground is what I say.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Hey! As long as you dont get wet from the rain while taking a step falling to the ground is what I say.


I’d still want stairs and a landing. Maybe I’m spoilt.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 9, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I have some more footings to pour, when I actually do the deck, but I just poured two more yesterday because I changed my building plans. Gonna build a gable roof overhang now over that side door.
> Wtf was I thinking when I initially designed this house i dunno
> View attachment 4764316View attachment 4764317
> that door will probably be the most used door


Wrap around deck?


----------



## raratt (Dec 9, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> rain


WTF is that?


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Wrap around deck?


Yeah


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 9, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I've been taking cold weather rides for the first time since my 20s. I just can't bring myself to workout at home if I can help it, and we've been getting a few days per week of near 50f. I put on the balaclava and the gloves when biking, along with 2 t-shirts and a hoodie. It's cold at first, but as I pedal for a while I warm up and even start sweating. Today was such a day, and I wanted to take a scooter ride all the way to the lakefront, and cruise and chill near the water. My scooter was just tuned up, so I popped in my headphones, geared up, packed my one-hitter to catch a buzz at the lake. Super fun time, except I did have my first wipeout of the season - I was trying to zip up my jacket a little more and only had one hand on the bars. I hit a bump, lost control, fell and slid about twelve feet as I was going almost 30 mph at the time. I was a good, controlled fall with only minor scrapes and scuffs. My good knee was swollen along with a spot on my other leg, but a 20 minute ice session took care of that and I now feel fine. Totally worth it. Tomorrow should be the last nice day, so I'll take one more long bike ride. After that, I'll need to find the resolve to work out on my machines at home...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4764268
> ...


Be Careful! Trust me.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> WTF is that?


My first CA boss called it novelty moisture


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Wrap around deck?



this is the old plans with that bullshit overhang over the door i was gonna add a little later, before the plasterers get here but changed my mind.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> My first CA boss called it novelty moisture


We use it as a calendar


----------



## raratt (Dec 9, 2020)

It's 


cannabineer said:


> My first CA boss called it novelty moisture


It's great in your neck of the "woods" when a thunderstorm rolls through and the desert reclaims the roads. I would have thought they would have raised the roads a bit so that didn't happen.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 9, 2020)

^^^^can’t wait to drop into my hottub out the master bedroom. You guys don’t even know.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> ^^^^can’t wait to drop into my hottub out the master bedroom. You guys don’t even know.


The remaining two corners are a bar and a grill area


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> We use it as a calendar


Californians use the word weather to describe the anomalies.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 9, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> The remaining two corners are a bar and a grill area


As the great Lamar once said so long ago, Party Party Party!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> WTF is that?


I'm sure I can send you some snow....how much you need.


One year we lost power for over 2 weeks. I can make 5gals an hr in the turkey fryer pot on the outdoor cook stove.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Be Careful! Trust me.


Oh, I know. I've been hit by cars in my 20s. The first time had me going through a car window and I had to have emergency surgery on my arms as the glass sliced through arteries. I sat there stunned, squirting blood about 4 feet out, until some awesome onlooker took off my bandana and made a tourniquet to stop most of the bleeding before the ambulance came. That one almost ended my music career, I came close to not being able to play the violin again. After a couple of months of recovery, I decided to get back on the horse, so to speak. People said if you don't start riding soon, you may never have the nerve to do it again. I biked 15 miles to my girlfriend's and it felt great to ride. Then on the way home, a driver pulled a U-turn across 4 lanes and hit me right off my bike again! Broken collarbone, dislocated shoulder, torn MCL, foot broken in several places. The universe was trying to tell me something (maybe, I hate you). I didn't get on a bike again for 20 years. Just got the nerve about 5 years ago, bought several bikes, e-bikes, and these e-scooters. I love it, riding is as good a way as any to die. If an accident doesn't involve cars these days, I'm good


----------



## raratt (Dec 9, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm sure I can send you some snow....how much you need.
> 
> 
> One year we lost power for over 2 weeks. I can make 5gals an hr in the turkey fryer pot on the outdoor cook stove.


When my wife was growing up they would loose water and power when it snowed a lot so they would melt the snow on the wood stove to fill the toilet.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 9, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4764367
> this is the old plans with that bullshit overhang over the door i was gonna add a little later, before the plasterers get here but changed my mind.


Gonna be nice!



mysunnyboy said:


> We use it as a calendar


Thought it was a clock.....2pm showers every day I have been there. 



Aeroknow said:


> ^^^^can’t wait to drop into my hottub out the master bedroom. You guys don’t even know.


I did know......I miss it  it's the best at 8am makes the day work better....


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 9, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Oh, I know. I've been hit by cars in my 20s. The first time had me going through a car window and I had to have emergency surgery on my arms as the glass sliced through arteries. I sat there stunned, squirting blood about 4 feet out, until some awesome onlooker took off my bandana and made a tourniquet to stop most of the bleeding before the ambulance came. That one almost ended my music career, I came close to not being able to play the violin again. After a couple of months of recovery, I decided to get back on the horse, so to speak. People said if you don't start riding soon, you may never have the nerve to do it again. I biked 15 miles to my girlfriend's and it felt great to ride. Then on the way home, a driver pulled a U-turn across 4 lanes and hit me right off my bike again! Broken collarbone, dislocated shoulder, torn MCL, foot broken in several places. The universe was trying to tell me something (maybe, I hate you). I didn't get on a bike again for 20 years. Just got the nerve about 5 years ago, bought several bikes, e-bikes, and these e-scooters. I love it, riding is as good a way as any to die. If an accident doesn't involve cars these days, I'm good


I got packed twice while on my paper route bike. One of those times I smashed their windshield with my head. The other time, I got concussed only a block from my house while collecting. My moms homeowners insurance paid for the dude’s car repairs. Long story


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> When my wife was growing up they would loose water and power when it snowed a lot so they would melt the snow on the wood stove to fill the toilet.


Yup and kids don't understand "use one cup or fork"  it was fun though.....I'll try to find a pic....probably on a dead phone...we had a pretty good amount of snow.


----------



## raratt (Dec 9, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I got packed twice while on my paper route bike. One of those times I smashed their windshield with my head. The other time, I got concussed only a block from my house while collecting. My moms homeowners insurance paid for the dude’s car repairs. Long story


I survived about 45 years of motorcycle riding without arguing with a car. Came close a lot of times though and thought I was going to die more than once.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 9, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Oh, I know. I've been hit by cars in my 20s. The first time had me going through a car window and I had to have emergency surgery on my arms as the glass sliced through arteries. I sat there stunned, squirting blood about 4 feet out, until some awesome onlooker took off my bandana and made a tourniquet to stop most of the bleeding before the ambulance came. That one almost ended my music career, I came close to not being able to play the violin again. After a couple of months of recovery, I decided to get back on the horse, so to speak. People said if you don't start riding soon, you may never have the nerve to do it again. I biked 15 miles to my girlfriend's and it felt great to ride. Then on the way home, a driver pulled a U-turn across 4 lanes and hit me right off my bike again! Broken collarbone, dislocated shoulder, torn MCL, foot broken in several places. The universe was trying to tell me something (maybe, I hate you). I didn't get on a bike again for 20 years. Just got the nerve about 5 years ago, bought several bikes, e-bikes, and these e-scooters. I love it, riding is as good a way as any to die. If an accident doesn't involve cars these days, I'm good


Its hard to get back on the bike after getting hurt. I've broken a collar bone, separated my shoulder, broke ribs and a hip all while on a bike. Plus there are the injuries that don't show damage on the outside other than a fucked up sense of humor, having no filter with social situations or even knowing the difference from right and wrong as a kid. I still ride a bike, sometimes slow and low sometimes fast and furious but when I do I always, always wear a helmet. The human brain can only take bouncing around inside ones skull so many times before the wheels will fall off and the game suddenly becomes much, much more difficult. I'll ride as long as my body will allow it, after that if I can still paddle a kayak and go for walks with the wife I'll be happy.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Its hard to get back on the bike after getting hurt. I've broken a collar bone, separated my shoulder, broke ribs and a hip all while on a bike. Plus there are the injuries that don't show damage on the outside other than a fucked up sense of humor, having no filter with social situations or even knowing the difference from right from wrong as a kid. I still ride a bike, sometimes slow and low sometimes fast and furious but when I do I always, always wear a helmet. The human brain can only take bouncing around inside ones skull so many times before the wheels will fall off and the game suddenly becomes much, much more difficult. I'll ride as long as my body will allow it, after that if I can still paddle a kayak and go for walks with the wife I'll be happy.


Just remember that sage native advice that you cannot have your kayak and heat it too.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 9, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Its hard to get back on the bike after getting hurt. I've broken a collar bone, separated my shoulder, broke ribs and a hip all while on a bike. Plus there are the injuries that don't show damage on the outside other than a fucked up sense of humor, having no filter with social situations or even knowing the difference from right and wrong as a kid. I still ride a bike, sometimes slow and low sometimes fast and furious but when I do I always, always wear a helmet. The human brain can only take bouncing around inside ones skull so many times before the wheels will fall off and the game suddenly becomes much, much more difficult. I'll ride as long as my body will allow it, after that if I can still paddle a kayak and go for walks with the wife I'll be happy.


Yep, you get it. I never, ever ride without my helmet, or let others ride my vehicles without one. Just last summer I took a very fast turn over what I thought was water (turned out to be oil), and my bike's wheels went higher than my head. My head bounced off the curb with no pain, injury or concussion. My helmet was smashed in, not a mark on my skull. Everything else will heal, or is more or less disposable, but you really need your head...


----------



## manfredo (Dec 9, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I also put up my tree. I haven't done this since my son was small, about ten years ago. I just felt I needed something extra cheery to ward off the covid isolation blues. You know what? It really worked, I stare at the lights with their various patterns, and when I get high enough, I even sing xmas tunes to myself. How festive...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4764263
> ...


Same here...I think I've had one tree once in the past 10 years and it does help just a little.
Your scooter looks sweet. I should get something like that next summer...Or something like JJ's electric trike looked fun. But seems like everyone I know that gets an electric bike does crash it. What brand scooter is yours?


----------



## manfredo (Dec 9, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I just fed them some rice straw from this years outdoor garden. They are fucking awesome. It’s part of the reason I bought this land.
> View attachment 4764311View attachment 4764314


Are they beefers or young Holsteins? Yours? 

Your house is looking sweet and I love watching it go up. Construction is so much different from here. I was having trouble imagining what you were talking about with "lathe". Stucco is quite uncommon around here but when we do see it, it's usually applied right over styrofoam. Maybe the foam has a rough surface or something, IDK. 

I personally love it. I use to go out west regularly and love stucco, tile roofs, tile floors all the way through homes, etc. It's a different world.

Amazing views you have, too!!


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 9, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Same here...I think I've had one tree once in the past 10 years and it does help just a little.
> Your scooter looks sweet. I should get something like that next summer...Or something like JJ's electric trike looked fun. But seems like everyone I know that gets an electric bike does crash it. What brand scooter is yours?


Thanks, bro. Yeah, it takes time to get used to the extra power of these electric vehicles, so crashes are a pretty normal part of the learning curve. I love my scooters, I'm glad I bought 2 of them when I could. They don't seem to sell them anymore, maybe too many deaths  The brand is Pafuluo, and I bought them on AliExpress for about $1200 each. So fun to be going 30mph standing up...


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 10, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I've been taking cold weather rides for the first time since my 20s. I just can't bring myself to workout at home if I can help it, and we've been getting a few days per week of near 50f. I put on the balaclava and the gloves when biking, along with 2 t-shirts and a hoodie. It's cold at first, but as I pedal for a while I warm up and even start sweating. Today was such a day, and I wanted to take a scooter ride all the way to the lakefront, and cruise and chill near the water. My scooter was just tuned up, so I popped in my headphones, geared up, packed my one-hitter to catch a buzz at the lake. Super fun time, except I did have my first wipeout of the season - I was trying to zip up my jacket a little more and only had one hand on the bars. I hit a bump, lost control, fell and slid about twelve feet as I was going almost 30 mph at the time. I was a good, controlled fall with only minor scrapes and scuffs. My good knee was swollen along with a spot on my other leg, but a 20 minute ice session took care of that and I now feel fine. Totally worth it. Tomorrow should be the last nice day, so I'll take one more long bike ride. After that, I'll need to find the resolve to work out on my machines at home...


Is it just me, or is your way of telling that story, and even your cadence . . have an Atmosphere influence to it?


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 10, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Are they beefers or young Holsteins? Yours?
> 
> Your house is looking sweet and I love watching it go up. Construction is so much different from here. I was having trouble imagining what you were talking about with "lathe". Stucco is quite uncommon around here but when we do see it, it's usually applied right over styrofoam. Maybe the foam has a rough surface or something, IDK.
> 
> ...


I dont know the difference between Beefers or Holsteins i’ll have to get back to you on that. They aren’t mine, 1000’s of acres next to my property for the cattle to roam.

Thanks for the compliments! The stucco system with lath over rigid foam board is referred to as 1 coat. Vs. 3 coat like i’m doing, the more traditional way, and also the more quality way.
I personally would never do a 1 coat on my own house. 1 coat has been done allot on new residential in California for a couple decades now but is being done less lately. I believe there’s been lots of call backs after a few years with them homes. When I see 10 year old homes that were done with a 1 coat, I always think they look like shit, no offense to anyone here if you have it lol. I’m a lather by trade so I see things that most others probably dont notice.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 10, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Is it just me, or is your way of telling that story, and even your cadence . . have an Atmosphere influence to it?


It wouldn't surprise me. I've listened to SO much Atmosphere in my life, it is bound to influence me in some ways. Have you heard their latest album? It came out near Halloween. It's different, Ant chose a lot of Lo-fi style beats, I fuck with this track -


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 10, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I've been taking cold weather rides for the first time since my 20s. I just can't bring myself to workout at home if I can help it, and we've been getting a few days per week of near 50f. I put on the balaclava and the gloves when biking, along with 2 t-shirts and a hoodie. It's cold at first, but as I pedal for a while I warm up and even start sweating. Today was such a day, and I wanted to take a scooter ride all the way to the lakefront, and cruise and chill near the water. My scooter was just tuned up, so I popped in my headphones, geared up, packed my one-hitter to catch a buzz at the lake. Super fun time, except I did have my first wipeout of the season - I was trying to zip up my jacket a little more and only had one hand on the bars. I hit a bump, lost control, fell and slid about twelve feet as I was going almost 30 mph at the time. I was a good, controlled fall with only minor scrapes and scuffs. My good knee was swollen along with a spot on my other leg, but a 20 minute ice session took care of that and I now feel fine. Totally worth it. Tomorrow should be the last nice day, so I'll take one more long bike ride. After that, I'll need to find the resolve to work out on my machines at home...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4764268
> ...


Glad you wear a helmet. Did you notice reduced battery life in the colder temperatures?


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 10, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I dont know the difference between Beefers or Holsteins i’ll have to get back to you on that. They aren’t mine, 1000’s of acres next to my property for the cattle to roam.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments! The stucco system with lath over rigid foam board is referred to as 1 coat. Vs. 3 coat like i’m doing, the more traditional way, and also the more quality way.
> I personally would never do a 1 coat on my own house. 1 coat has been done allot on new residential in California for a couple decades now but is being done less lately. I believe there’s been lots of call backs after a few years with them homes. When I see 10 year old homes that were done with a 1 coat, I always think they look like shit, no offense to anyone here if you have it lol. I’m a lather by trade so I see things that most others probably dont notice.


Beefers


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Beefers


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 10, 2020)

Was gonna say "do they taste different?" Hehe


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Was gonna say "do they taste different?" Hehe


A little actually.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 10, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> It wouldn't surprise me. I've listened to SO much Atmosphere in my life, it is bound to influence me in some ways. Have you heard their latest album? It came out near Halloween. It's different, Ant chose a lot of Lo-fi style beats, I fuck with this track -


I was introduced to them a couple of years back when you 1st posted one of their songs. I'm not high but I can hear him rapping what you posted there as I read it. It's a very distinct, unique style. Nothing weird about that lol. Don't believe I've heard the new album, I'll check it out.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 10, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> A little actually.


Sounds like a cheese burger challenge


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Sounds like a cheese burger challenge


If you can find them. My extended family had a dairy farm. They also ran beef for the family. But occasionally you got a dairy cow.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 10, 2020)

Lordy lordy shit I'm 40. 


I still refuse to grow up


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 10, 2020)

Now days beef flavor is pretty consistent due to institutional feed lots with feed conformity. When I was a kid there were distinct seasonal differences in both meat and dairy flavors; "spring milk" was well known, due to the cattle eating pasture new spring growth(strong flavored weeds like mustard, etc). It became milder in the summer on til next spring due to supplemental foods and those weeds dying off


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Lordy lordy shit I'm 40.
> 
> 
> I still refuse to grow up


Your birthday today?


----------



## manfredo (Dec 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Lordy lordy shit I'm 40.
> 
> 
> I still refuse to grow up


Happy Birthday!! The big 4-0...Sweet!! Have a good one!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 10, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Your birthday today?


Yeah it's today. Just hanging with the kids.


----------



## raratt (Dec 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah it's today. Just hanging with the kids.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Lordy lordy shit I'm 40. I still refuse to grow up


Happy B/Day DW!!


----------



## manfredo (Dec 10, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Now days beef flavor is pretty consistent due to institutional feed lots with feed conformity. When I was a kid there were distinct seasonal differences in both meat and dairy flavors; "spring milk" was well known, due to the cattle eating pasture new spring growth(strong flavored weeds like mustard, etc). It became milder in the summer on til next spring due to supplemental foods and those weeds dying off


I grew up next to a huge dairy farm...My parents bought a half a dairy cow for beef one year, and it was tough as shoe leather...They took all the meat and had it ground into burger, and it made great burger....There was a lot of cheeseburgers consumed that year, lol.

Well if Covid flares up they probably wouldn't notice one missing for a while. I'm always surprised more cattle don't come up "missing". But 1200 pounds of meat probably isn't for everyone.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Now days beef flavor is pretty consistent due to institutional feed lots with feed conformity. When I was a kid there were distinct seasonal differences in both meat and dairy flavors; "spring milk" was well known, due to the cattle eating pasture new spring growth(strong flavored weeds like mustard, etc). It became milder in the summer on til next spring due to supplemental foods and those weeds dying off


A few years back I got some 'spring' milk. It took me a bit to figure out what was off. It had been a long time since I experienced it. I wonder how what happened.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah it's today. Just hanging with the kids.







Happy Birthday


----------



## Bareback (Dec 10, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I grew up next to a huge dairy farm...My parents bought a half a dairy cow for beef one year, and it was tough as shoe leather...They took all the meat and had it ground into burger, and it made great burger....There was a lot of cheeseburgers consumed that year, lol.
> 
> Well if Covid flares up they probably wouldn't notice one missing for a while. I'm always surprised more cattle don't come up "missing". But 1200 pounds of meat probably isn't for everyone.


It’s dealing with 600# of in trails that prevents me from poaching cows . J/S


----------



## Bareback (Dec 10, 2020)

My neighbor has 2 or 3 calves every other year. And in the two years that they are in the pasture we kinda get friendly, it happens with every batch of new calves. It’s kinda sad when they disappear.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 10, 2020)

Happy birthday DW it’s all down from here .


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 10, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Happy birthday DW it’s all down from here .


LOL thanks bud


----------



## Bareback (Dec 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL thanks bud


Just keeping it real lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 10, 2020)

Bareback said:


> Just keeping it real lol.


I thought it started at 30


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I thought it started at 30


life starts at thirty!

Bummer having a big milestone birthday and you can't go out and celebrate.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I thought it started at 30


My health started going to shit at about 37. But with years of physical therapy and tons meds...... 40 was the good old days. At 51 I stay really busy physically and mentally and I hope to have a long life ahead .

I hope today brings you lots of joy and a fair hangover lol.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 10, 2020)

Happy B-day Darkweb; Barnbuster and Annie now have you on the list


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 10, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Happy B-day Darkweb; Barnbuster and Annie now have you on the list


Thanks bud.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 10, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> A few years back I got some 'spring' milk. It took me a bit to figure out what was off. It had been a long time since I experienced it. I wonder how what happened.


Probably milk from a small contracted dairy. The huge industrial dairies hardly ever let the cows out onto pasture
Edit: note that I'm only speaking about Calif; I don't know if East coast and mid west still have the "spring milk" phenomenon. Calif has the distinct rainy season, winter-spring, so supplemental feed is necessary


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Glad you wear a helmet. Did you notice reduced battery life in the colder temperatures?


Thanks, LG. I heard that can happen with the batteries, but if anything I found I get a little more range when its colder. Go figure...


----------



## raratt (Dec 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> life starts at thirty!


Cool, that means I'm only 32.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 10, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Thanks, LG. I heard that can happen with the batteries, but if anything I found I get a little more range when its colder. Go figure...


That would be so handy for bombing around here. Are they light enough to fold up and carry into a store?


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 10, 2020)

Finished my traffic course and first aid. Now I can create a massive pile up but then come to the rescue. The worlds a safer place.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That would be so handy for bombing around here. Are they light enough to fold up and carry into a store?


Bombing? The scooters are about 65 pounds and are larger than they look in the photos, I doubt most stores would let you bring them in. They have anti-theft alarms on them that are as loud as car alarms. It's funny to see unsuspecting kids touch them while they are locked up, then run away when they go off 












]


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2020)

Rutan’s Proteus just passed overhead at maybe 25 thousand AGL.

It had some fat underslung payload.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 10, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Bombing? The scooters are about 65 pounds and are larger than they look in the photos, I doubt most stores would let you bring them in. They have anti-theft alarms on them that are as loud as car alarms. It's funny to see kids touch them while they are locked up, then run away when they go off


It's a Canadian colloquialism, I sometimes forget we don't speak the same language lol. I didn't realize it was that heavy. 





__





bomb around - Wiktionary







en.wiktionary.org


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's a Canadian colloquialism, I sometimes forget we don't speak the same language lol. I didn't realize it was that heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a common expression out here, we used it when I was a teen. Don't forget, the midwest US is especially provincial, wouldn't you agree eh Tyler


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 10, 2020)

It's 57f and sunny, I'm heading out for a bike ride. Later!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's a Canadian colloquialism, I sometimes forget we don't speak the same language lol. I didn't realize it was that heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I won’t go bombing around without a long-range fighter escort.

(to the tune of “driving around”)
Bombing around in my B-fifty-twooo
With an H-bomb aimed at youuu


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 10, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> It's 57f and sunny, I'm heading out for a bike ride. Later!


Rubber side down


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I won’t go bombing around without a long-range fighter scooter.
> 
> (to the tune of “driving around”)
> Bombing around in my B-fifty-twooo
> ...


FIFU


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> FIFU


49 ccs of afterburning fury


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Rubber side down


Considering where the rubber is worn ... maybe not


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Considering where the rubber is worn ... maybe not


I thought about that after I posted lol


----------



## raratt (Dec 10, 2020)

Shiny side up.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I thought about that after I posted lol


I do not want to think of my ____ as a wear item

or who’s wearing it


----------



## doublejj (Dec 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> Shiny side up.


A few years ago I went to watch my foster grandson #87 race. He had gotten a new bike before that race and I told him "ride it like you stole it"......


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 10, 2020)

doublejj said:


> A few years ago I went to watch my foster grandson #87 race. He had gotten a new bike before that race and I told him "ride it like you stole it"......
> View attachment 4765042


I've had a lot of bikes. Miss that.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I've had a lot of bikes. Miss that.


New race prepped Yamaha YZ450 = $14,000. Matching Helmet, Boots, Jersey and pants = $1500. Dodge Dually to haul everything around = $45,000. Time spent with foster son and grandson at the racetrack = priceless


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 10, 2020)

doublejj said:


> New race prepped Yamaha YZ450 = $14,000. Matching Helmet, Boots, Jersey and pants = $1500. Dodge Dually to haul everything around = $45,000. Time spent with foster son and grandson at the racetrack = priceless
> View attachment 4765057


Coach?


----------



## doublejj (Dec 10, 2020)

when he was racing amateur he raced #887....


----------



## doublejj (Dec 10, 2020)

Guess who won the first Moto?....


the winner of first moto gets gate pick for 2nd race..


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 10, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Guess who won the first Moto?....
> View attachment 4765079
> 
> winner of first moto gets gate pick for 2nd race..


It's ashame the sport is slowing down. '90's-'00's it was mainstream.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 10, 2020)

One of my most prized possessions....I got to watch him win the 2008 DODGE Amateur National and I got to keep the jacket he won......


----------



## doublejj (Dec 10, 2020)

2008 Ponca Amateur National Championship....that's the state of Oklahoma in his hands


----------



## doublejj (Dec 10, 2020)

He spent his senior year on the road......


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> It's ashame the sport is slowing down. '90's-'00's it was mainstream.



still going good down here, my dad is 75 and he still rides


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah it's today. Just hanging with the kids.


Happy birthday


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 10, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> It's a common expression out here, we used it when I was a teen. Don't forget, the midwest US is especially provincial, wouldn't you agree eh Tyler


The takeover has started. Now we gotta get you calling a case of beer a two four and a bathroom a washroom. It's the man in the high castle 1812 edition.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> The takeover has started. Now we gotta get you calling a case of beer a two four and a bathroom a washroom. It's the man in the high castle 1812 edition.


omg Adolf Trudeau

Until there is a Tim Hortons within walking, I think this is an overreach.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 10, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> still going good down here, my dad is 75 and he still rides


I have friends in the industry....new racers are down. I was supposed to go to mmi when I was younger....first time I got sick pretty bad and didn't start. A year later I signed back up....9/11 happened....lost my job at a dealership and opportunity....wanted to figure things out.....and just never went. Skiing took over my life.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> omg Adolf Trudeau
> 
> Until there is a Tim Hortons within walking, I think this is an overreach.
> 
> View attachment 4765107


Yea you're probably right, but we're taking Donald back... by canoe. The good one not the Cheeto.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yea you're probably right, but we're taking Donald back... by canoe. The good one not the Cheeto.


So much Cheato could poison a Great Lake.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Lordy lordy shit I'm 40.
> 
> 
> I still refuse to grow up


Congratulations young one!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> So much Cheato could poison a Great Lake.


As long as it's Erie. It's an okay lake, not that great.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> As long as it's Erie. It's an okay lake, not that great.


The Pretty Good Lakes would have scored poorly in the triple A travel guides


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I have friends in the industry....new racers are down. I was supposed to go to mmi when I was younger....first time I got sick pretty bad and didn't start. A year later I signed back up....9/11 happened....lost my job at a dealership and opportunity....wanted to figure things out.....and just never went. Skiing took over my life.


my dad has be in the industry since the 70's. then he decided to go racing 4 wheels....dirt and asphalt...once that kinda ended he met up with some of his buddies again and went back to the bikes...still rides, rather impressive for his age....I'm not gonna say anything...


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 10, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> my dad has be in the industry since the 70's. then he decided to go racing 4 wheels....dirt and asphalt...once that kinda ended he met up with some of his buddies again and went back to the bikes...still rides, rather impressive for his age....I'm not gonna say anything...


He's still faster than you? 

A long time buddy works for the big green monster, another was a accomplished racer then a coach. I haven't talked with my friend that coaches but talk with my other buddy all the time......that dude has the life.....if that's how you want to live. Pretty much a rock star.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> He's still faster than you?


yep, way faster than me...he's more of a track racer, while I'm more of a trail rider and open range rider


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> I survived about 45 years of motorcycle riding without arguing with a car. Came close a lot of times though and thought I was going to die more than once.


I had a Kaw Z1 in 75 that was punched to 1400 and change by MTC engineering + lots of goodies. Made a wicked pass around a slow moving avocado truck while accelerating very aggressively - clipped the back of the truck bed with my right handle bar.

I was much more careful after that.


----------



## raratt (Dec 10, 2020)

Put up the Christmas lights outside. Tonight is the fire department Santa parade, it happens in small towns. They decorate all the engines and Santa rides along and they throw candy. Sucks because the grandkids usually come over, I miss them little turds.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 10, 2020)

Just spent the last 45 mins wet vacuuming the grow space, 88 FKN gallons later. I filled the res up and not really sure what happened it just started pumping water out. It was still on timer not manual, when I plugged it back in it was fine.
First grow with this timer probably my f up somewhere, it’s making watering a breeze and I’m noticing a lot more growth 

It’s feeding for 15 seconds every 9 hours, the first five seconds nothing much comes out.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 10, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I had a Kaw Z1 in 75 that was punched to 1400 and change by MTC engineering + lots of goodies. Made a wicked pass around a slow moving avocado truck while accelerating very aggressively - clipped the back of the truck bed with my right handle bar.
> 
> I was much more careful after that.



I had a Hodaka Wombat


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 10, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Just spent the last 45 mins wet vacuuming the grow space, 88 FKN gallons later. I filled the res up and not really sure what happened it just started pumping water out. It was still on timer not manual, when I plugged it back in it was fine.
> First grow with this timer probably my f up somewhere, it’s making watering a breeze and I’m noticing a lot more growth
> View attachment 4765362
> It’s feeding for 15 seconds every 9 hours, the first five seconds nothing much comes out.


Would a check valve help keep water in the line?


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 10, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Would a check valve help keep water in the line?


I’ve been thinking about that should do.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 10, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I had a Hodaka Wombat
> View attachment 4765374


I remember them, some with chrome gas tanks...Fly looking!!


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 10, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I remember them, some with chrome gas tanks...Fly looking!!


Mine had the "chrome toaster" tank- subsequent "combat" wombat and "super combat" models had painted tanks

they were all nut-busters


----------



## manfredo (Dec 11, 2020)

I grew up on dirt bikes. We lived in an industrial area and there were hundreds of acres of gravel pits that my best friends dad owned, along with a concrete and gravel company, so we had full run of it all as well as a huge truck repair center so we could get anything welded, repaired, customized, etc. We were all motocross freaks and pretty good...My buddy won the NYS motocross championship in 1974 on a Suzuki TM 125...he won the 125 class AND the open class on that little beast, that he later sold to me....He had the wealthy divorced dad who spoiled him and I was happy to get his hand-me-downs!


----------



## raratt (Dec 11, 2020)

My dad wouldn't let me get a dirt bike, he said I'd do something crazy and hurt myself, which was probably true. I had a friend that was working on a Yamaha 360T that was tricked out and he let me ride it. After a short flight on it going up a hill I putted it back to him and never got on it again.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 11, 2020)

Mt step dad wasn't a fan either, but he let me ride as long as I paid for it all, and I did, working in his factory for 50 cents an hour!! lol. I remember by the time I was about 13 I could outwork most of his employees, and "demanded" a raise to $1 an hour....and he gave it to me. I think minimum wage was about $1.85 at the time for reference. No child labor laws back then!! And I wonder why my body is worn out, lol. 

The sun is out, the snow is melted, my tree is decorated, and doing a little house cleaning...I have some clones in the aero that are screaming to be planted so perhaps that will happen this afternoon.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 11, 2020)

Ever try having a virtual doctors appointment while there's another person in the room making faces and trying to be funny. 

If he didn't think I was crazy before he does now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 11, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Mt step dad wasn't a fan either, but he let me ride as long as I paid for it all, and I did, working in his factory for 50 cents an hour!! lol. I remember by the time I was about 13 I could outwork most of his employees, and "demanded" a raise to $1 an hour....and he gave it to me. I think minimum wage was about $1.85 at the time for reference. No child labor laws back then!! And I wonder why my body is worn out, lol.
> 
> The sun is out, the snow is melted, my tree is decorated, and doing a little house cleaning...I have some clones in the aero that are screaming to be planted so perhaps that will happen this afternoon.


snow is gone here too. Didn't even last the day... not that I'm complaining.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 11, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Mt step dad wasn't a fan either, but he let me ride as long as I paid for it all, and I did, working in his factory for 50 cents an hour!! lol. I remember by the time I was about 13 I could outwork most of his employees, and "demanded" a raise to $1 an hour....and he gave it to me. I think minimum wage was about $1.85 at the time for reference. No child labor laws back then!! And I wonder why my body is worn out, lol.
> 
> The sun is out, the snow is melted, my tree is decorated, and doing a little house cleaning...I have some clones in the aero that are screaming to be planted so perhaps that will happen this afternoon.


Mount Stepdad? Sounds like a tall dude


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> snow is gone here too. Didn't even last the day... not that I'm complaining.


Possible 6" on Wed


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Possible 6" on Wed


----------



## manfredo (Dec 11, 2020)

I'm just researching how to cook filet mignon...One of my customers dropped off a whole beef tenderloin as a Christmas present...I was like WOW!!! I have never cooked it but just found a recipe that involves pan searing and then finishing in the oven that has great reviews.

I need to go buy some potatoes for baking and salad fixins, and be feasting tonight! Quite a few nights by the looks of things. Funny we were just talking about beef! 

And I have reason to celebrate. I have been holding a mortgage for someone and they just made the final payment...Things were sketchy this time last year and I thought I might have to foreclose. It was a terrible deal for me, but at least it didn't get any more terrible!! 


mmmmm, beef


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 11, 2020)

Donating plasma... I get paid for it, but there are some hot chicks working here!!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 11, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Donating plasma... I get paid for it, but there are some hot chicks working here!!!


Dunno why, but "blood from a turnip" comes to mind


----------



## raggyb (Dec 11, 2020)

replaced a bad outlet. everything counts. going to plug something in there and you know what it is!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Possible 6" on Wed


15mm of rain tomorrow. Looks like a green christmas if the forecast is right.


----------



## lokie (Dec 11, 2020)

raggyb said:


> replaced a bad outlet. everything counts. going to plug something in there and you know what it is!


How did your Ethiopian herb garden turn out?


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 11, 2020)

Just looked at this thread and realised I've done nothing since Nov 16, well set an appointment to see about a job yesterday, go on Monday, crapping a brick.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> 15mm of rain tomorrow. Looks like a green christmas if the forecast is right.


Yeah, **** here this weekend also.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Dec 11, 2020)

Ordered a new carbon filter, should be here tomorrow. I'll be damned if I am going to turn on the AC in the winter time. Hopefully going to a 6" line and fan will control my temps better. I'll use the 4" one as a new return fan, I'm sure it will move more air then the 4" inline one I have there now.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> Ordered a new carbon filter, should be here tomorrow. I'll be damned if I am going to turn on the AC in the winter time. Hopefully going to a 6" line and fan will control my temps better. I'll use the 4" one as a new return fan, I'm sure it will move more air then the 4" inline one I have there now.


I’ve had improperly good luck with undersized fans.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 11, 2020)

I made crockpot lasagna for dinner. In the crockpot. If you didn't put that one together. If you've never done, I highly suggest it. It's so easy and so fucking good. 

Crockpot Lasagna Recipe


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I made crockpot lasagna for dinner. In the crockpot. If you didn't put that one together. If you've never done, I highly suggest it. It's so easy and so fucking good.
> 
> Crockpot Lasagna Recipe


Nice! I'll definitely try that. I have way too many lasagna noodles. Thanks


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 11, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I made crockpot lasagna for dinner. In the crockpot. If you didn't put that one together. If you've never done, I highly suggest it. It's so easy and so fucking good.
> 
> Crockpot Lasagna Recipe


Damn damn damn keto


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’ve had improperly good luck with undersized fans.


Can you pass somey way,. The luck not a fan, er mind you lol damn Christmas, sorry I'm cussing today haha.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 11, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Can you pass somey way,. The luck not a fan, er mind you lol damn Christmas, sorry I'm cussing today haha.


Thinking good thoughts in a vaguely eastern direction


----------



## raratt (Dec 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> undersized fans.


A member of the undersize fan club eh?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> A member of the undersize fan club eh?


My fan is petite ... but not my club.

High speed; low drag.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 11, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice! I'll definitely try that. I have way too many lasagna noodles. Thanks


Glad to be of service. The only deviation I made was, I used roughly about a 1/4 cup of fresh chopped onions and not a full 1/2 cup like the recipe called for. I did use the 1/2 ground beef 1/2 sweet Italian sausage this time, unlike last time when I went full beef and I think it made a big difference. I went 4 1/2 hours on low.


----------



## raratt (Dec 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> My fan is petite ... but not my club.
> 
> High speed; low drag.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Dec 11, 2020)

I made homemade pizza and received the Presidents Choice Award at my work. Pretty great day. Looking forward to receiving the physical award some time next week.


----------



## raratt (Dec 11, 2020)

I'd eat that.


----------



## lokie (Dec 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> Ordered a new carbon filter, should be here tomorrow. I'll be damned if I am going to turn on the AC in the winter time. Hopefully going to a 6" line and fan will control my temps better. I'll use the 4" one as a new return fan, I'm sure it will move more air then the 4" inline one I have there now.


AC in the winter?

A friend that lives in Detroit loves the winter months there. The average temp fluctuates around 28 - 30 F daily.

He opens the door and has a big fan blow into the house.

Sounds crazy but I have watched him do it.

Why?

That dood is a Computer freak. That fan blows directly into his computer case, thus reducing the temp of the CPU.

He is an Overclocking nut. Spends hours tweaking the BIOS just for fun.


----------



## raratt (Dec 11, 2020)

lokie said:


> AC in the winter?


I insulated the room well, obviously.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2020)

raratt said:


> I insulated the room well, obviously.


Now would be the winter of your discontent unless you de-escalate your insulation


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 11, 2020)

Completed my first week on another job, better go better next.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2020)

Changed my avatar
Made you look


----------



## manfredo (Dec 12, 2020)

About to transplant the clones I was supposed to do yesterday...The filet knocked me out last night. 

Its like 50 degrees F here today and tomorrow...but no signs of any sun


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 12, 2020)

manfredo said:


> About to transplant the clones I was supposed to do yesterday...The filet knocked me out last night.
> 
> Its like 50 degrees F here today and tomorrow...but no signs of any sun


I have the freezing mist going on out there. How'd you end up doing the steak?


----------



## manfredo (Dec 12, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I have the freezing mist going on out there. How'd you end up doing the steak?


A buddy came over and I carved off 2 nice steaks, pan seared them and then finished them in the oven. Made some baked potatoes, broccoli, fresh bread, and fresh tossed salad...it was the best meal I've had in quite a while!! Filet was like butter. Might try a few on the grill tonight.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2020)

The mrs just made up a new word after eating ash thru her chillum nastfucknty.
I love my wife.


----------



## Kindbud421 (Dec 12, 2020)

printer said:


> "So, I have this condition that causes me pain and practicing guitar is difficult. So I took a cheap one and hacked it up and put a belly cut and an arm bevel on it like a Stratocaster has.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s frikkin nice! They should make all acoustics like that! Want that done to my Fernandez cutaway!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 12, 2020)

manfredo said:


> A buddy came over and I carved off 2 nice steaks, pan seared them and then finished them in the oven. Made some baked potatoes, broccoli, fresh bread, and fresh tossed salad...it was the best meal I've had in quite a while!! Filet was like butter. Might try a few on the grill tonight.


You said tossed salad. Childish, I know. 

Sea(l) you later 



SH420


----------



## Kindbud421 (Dec 12, 2020)

I went from thisto this


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 12, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> You said tossed salad. Childish, I know.
> 
> Sea(l) you later
> 
> ...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 12, 2020)

Kindbud421 said:


> I went from thisView attachment 4766540to thisView attachment 4766541


Mmmm. Went a little big imo. Careful not to over water. Watch your nutes. 
About a pound. 
Good luck 




SH420


----------



## Kindbud421 (Dec 12, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Mmmm. Went a little big imo. Careful not to over water. Watch your nutes.
> About a pound.
> Good luck
> View attachment 4766549
> ...


5gal cut down to 4gal and filled with 3.5 gal soil...they are photos... Day 18 from popping.


----------



## Kindbud421 (Dec 12, 2020)

Kindbud421 said:


> 5gal cut down to 4gal and filled with 3.5 gal soil...they are photos... Day 18 from popping.


Also thanks for the encouragement. Was figuring on about a lb.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 12, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


>


I like gifs


----------



## printer (Dec 12, 2020)

Kindbud421 said:


> That’s frikkin nice! They should make all acoustics like that! Want that done to my Fernandez cutaway!


There are some custom builders that are doing both the belly cut (actually rib) and many, even Taylor that is doing a small arm bevel. they are also rolling the edges to be more comfortable. I did that probably five years ago on a guitar I built but it looked kind of funny. Now it is starting to catch on. I have done light rolling of the edges on a couple. I also bent the top rather than cut a bevel in it.







Another thing that luthiers have done is to create a 'wedge' shaped body. It is easier on the arm and the shoulder for those with pain problems. This bottom one has a little wedge to it and a gentle roll to the top.







I really want to get back into building but my plants are taking most of my free time.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 12, 2020)

I knew the tossed salad would get me in trouble, LOL. Two week old pool shock roots busting out.


----------



## FastFreddi (Dec 12, 2020)

printer said:


> "So, I have this condition that causes me pain and practicing guitar is difficult. So I took a cheap one and hacked it up and put a belly cut and an arm bevel on it like a Stratocaster has.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Being able to overcome...awesome .
FF


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 12, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I knew the tossed salad would get me in trouble, LOL. Two week old pool shock roots busting out. View attachment 4766586


I think I've been running mine too cool. 
Root show up eventually but it takes a while.

I'll add a heater set at 75F and see what happens.

It's almost time to flip my crop and I need to take a bunch of cuttings very soon... 
(Got 2 'gorilla wreck' cuts that were taken in late flower and they are hanging in there! Not pretty, but they're alive!


----------



## Kindbud421 (Dec 12, 2020)

printer said:


> There are some custom builders that are doing both the belly cut (actually rib) and many, even Taylor that is doing a small arm bevel. they are also rolling the edges to be more comfortable. I did that probably five years ago on a guitar I built but it looked kind of funny. Now it is starting to catch on. I have done light rolling of the edges on a couple. I also bent the top rather than cut a bevel in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wanted to go to luthier school or do an apprenticeship when I was younger but now I'm getting ready to breach 1/2 century mark. Still would like to build my own. Also had ideas like a hemp version of rainbird acoustic guitars that are carbon fiber and resin... Thinking that would be sweet!


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 12, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I knew the tossed salad would get me in trouble, LOL. Two week old pool shock roots busting out. View attachment 4766586


----------



## Kindbud421 (Dec 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I like gifs
> 
> View attachment 4766560


Isn't that a song by Andrew WK? Lol


----------



## raggyb (Dec 12, 2020)

lokie said:


> How did your Ethiopian herb garden turn out?


oh shit you did a nice job on that one! Narry a burnt tip. is it all indoors? I made some crosses I want to keep crossing and see what comes. You know it's not necc strong but is unique. This cross is cool, x Ethiopianx Maui Waui.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 12, 2020)

I hope everyone is as excited as me about the new Sister Act movie coming out!!





__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com.au


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 12, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> ......snip......
> (Got 2 'gorilla wreck' cuts that were taken in late flower and they are hanging in there! *Not pretty, but they're alive*!


----------



## printer (Dec 12, 2020)

Kindbud421 said:


> Wanted to go to luthier school or do an apprenticeship when I was younger but now I'm getting ready to breach 1/2 century mark. Still would like to build my own. Also had ideas like a hemp version of rainbird acoustic guitars that are carbon fiber and resin... Thinking that would be sweet!


I built my first real guitar when I was 50. Just looked at what people have done themselves online, actually started with building a cigar box guitar. Then built a semi acoustic the rough shape of a Telecaster then built a real acoustic. So in a way each was a stepping stone for the next one. Then I was hooked. I have posted some good build threads in guitar forums, the two best are, for more solid bodies but some acoustics





__





Tele Home Depot


Building a T-Style guitar? From scratch or from parts. This is the forum for you.




www.tdpri.com





and for acoustics.





__





Build and Repair - The Acoustic Guitar Forum


Guitar building, repair, and setup discussions - acoustic and electric




www.acousticguitarforum.com





The second one here also has a Custom shop area with luthiers that are the real thing and not someone that has made a guitar or two, the big boys. I never thought of it before, I guess I could post a build thread here somewhere. I used to have a few before Photoshop tried to make money, I do not have full build threads pictured but parts of some.

I do have a complete picture set of one small guitar that I built out of construction wood from Home Depot using a minimum of tools. A kid in some country wanted to build a guitar but figured he needed $800 in tools to do it, I added up the tools and he was pretty close, Then I proceeded to show a build with every step, and misstep using a fence board and 2"x4" and a handful of tools. Built a playable guitar for $50 with maybe $50 in tools.


----------



## raggyb (Dec 12, 2020)

curious2garden said:


>


Verazanno bridge! Brooklyn bitches!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I like gifs
> 
> View attachment 4766560


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 12, 2020)

I can't believe it's been 10 days already and another harvest week is upon me. I have to cut down and trim this tray tonight. I guess I don't mind that much, as the weather sux and I'm not going anywhere anytime soon - 




Looks better with the flash on - 




The cold at night in the grow room is bringing out some lovely purples. I should raise prices in the winter (J/K) -


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I can't believe it's been 10 days already and another harvest week is upon me. I have to cut down and trim this tray tonight. I guess I don't mind that much, as the weather sux and I'm not going anywhere anytime soon -
> 
> View attachment 4766680
> 
> ...


I’ll help, well she > will


----------



## lokie (Dec 12, 2020)

raggyb said:


> oh shit you did a nice job on that one! Narry a burnt tip. is it all indoors? I made some crosses I want to keep crossing and see what comes. You know it's not necc strong but is unique. This cross is cool, x Ethiopianx Maui Waui.
> View attachment 4766608


The pic was taken from the web. It is reported to be Ethiopian Highland .




__





Ethiopian Highland (African Seeds) - International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums






www.icmag.com






What you have posted, I would smoke it.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2020)

Changed it again. I’m in the reflection of my cat’s eye


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 12, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Changed it again. I’m in the reflection of my cat’s eye


It's now in control.......feed me..feed me..feeeed meeeeee...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 12, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> I hope everyone is as excited as me about the new Sister Act movie coming out!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't stand goldberg - sorry, but she's a 1st class biotch


----------



## lokie (Dec 12, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Can't stand goldberg - sorry, but she's a 1st class biotch


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 12, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Can't stand goldberg - sorry, but she's a 1st class biotch


She is...but she can be pretty funny too. Can't think of anything off hand but yeah.....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> She is...but she can be pretty funny too. Can't think of anything off hand but yeah.....


Old stand up


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> It's now in control.......feed me..feed me..feeeed meeeeee...


She NEVER shuts up man I’m serious. neeereeeeow rrrrrrew meeeeeeo...the neighbor comments frequently


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 12, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Old stand up


She's almost like a shitty oprah.....but at least oprah gives you shit to be her friend.


----------



## raggyb (Dec 12, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> She's almost like a shitty oprah.....but at least oprah gives you shit to be her friend.


Ha ha love her but that movie does suck.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2020)

We decided to do our bedroom like a tiki bar.

We don’t drink anymore so it’s going to be marijuana instead of booze.

And a coffee maker. 

Our inspiration along with COVID BOREDOM!





__





Tropical home tiki bars feel like Trader Sam's at Disneyland







www.sfgate.com


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2020)

@curious2garden @Metasynth @cannabineer @shrxhky420 y’all gotta take me to la to the tiki ti


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 12, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @curious2garden @Metasynth @cannabineer @shrxhky420 y’all gotta take me to la to the tiki ti


It's currently closed. I think DisneyWorld is open? Hmmm no?


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/polynesian-resort/trader-sams-grog-grotto/


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> It's currently closed. I think DisneyWorld is open? Hmmm no?
> 
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/polynesian-resort/trader-sams-grog-grotto/


Fuckn covid


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> It's currently closed. I think DisneyWorld is open? Hmmm no?
> 
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/polynesian-resort/trader-sams-grog-grotto/


So what do you think of our tiki bedroom? I may get some manatees? Not exactly Polynesia but hey...


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 12, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> We decided to do our bedroom like a tiki bar.
> 
> We don’t drink anymore so it’s going to be marijuana instead of booze.
> 
> ...


Wait, what!!?? Wino Barbie doesn't drink anymore? Holy shit, it's the last days; the rapture is coming soon


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Wait, what!!?? Wino Barbie doesn't drink anymore? Holy shit, it's the last days; the rapture is coming soon


Alcoholic Barbie hahaha


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2020)

That reminds me, she came home with a new joke from her pt chick.

Why doesn’t Barbie ever get pregnant?



Because Ken comes in a separate box...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 12, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Alcoholic Barbie hahaha
> View attachment 4766773


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


>


Yes bear Winobarbie. Good bear. Put the wine down and make us a doobie tiki lol I love you


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 12, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Yes bear Winobarbie. Good bear. Put the wine down and make us a doobie tiki lol I love you


I lost you at “put the wine down”


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I lost you at “put the wine down”


Whatcha drinking today?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 12, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Whatcha drinking today?


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 12, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> That reminds me, she came home with a new joke from her pt chick.
> 
> Why doesn’t Barbie ever get pregnant?
> 
> ...


I don't believe Ken has ever come in a box in his life, if you know what I mean...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 12, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I don't believe Ken has ever come in a box in his life, if you know what I mean...


“Mama for Christmas I want a Barbie and a GI Joe.”

But honey Barbie comes with Ken

“Oh mom. Barbie lives with Ken but she cums with GI Joe.”


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I don't believe Ken has ever come in a box in his life, if you know what I mean...


Cause Barbie’s with Gina is one reason


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 12, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Cause Barbie’s with Gina is one reason


I pronounce it Gina, you know like, vagina. Vageena just doesn't sound right 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I pronounce it Gina, you know like, vagina. Vageena just doesn't sound right
> 
> SH420


Brother


----------



## raratt (Dec 12, 2020)

Picked up a couple hoods, dude said the previous owners got busted with 1200 plants. These hoods are HUGE! The cord on the Sun systems one is worth what I paid for them pretty much.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2020)

I gotta go cook, hold down the fort while I’m gone. Defend from rabbits at all costs gentle people.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 12, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I gotta go cook, hold down the fort while I’m gone. Offend rabbits at all costs gentle people.


FIFU


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4766779


Separated at birth


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 12, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Separated at birth
> 
> View attachment 4766947


You know how many times I've seen that!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 12, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> You know how many times I've seen that!


DADGUUUM!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 13, 2020)

Paid off my credit card which means I own my windows. Yea me. 
The interest was killing me. A few weeks ago I bought kitchen cabinets. 12 grand including granite countertops. I got a card for 10 grand from H.D. 
I told mamashark we should just pay it off. She said to wait. 
Uh, why? Whatever. I guess save the cash isn't a bad thing. 
I'm still sticker shocked on the cabinets. What happened to 5 grand for a new kitchen? 
Next big purchase is going to be floors. Actually I need a new fridge but that's not going to be as much as floors for the entire house. 
1 thing at a time. Mamashark's got my mind racing...

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 13, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Paid off my credit card which means I own my windows. Yea me.
> The interest was killing me. A few weeks ago I bought kitchen cabinets. 12 grand including granite countertops. I got a card for 10 grand from H.D.
> I told mamashark we should just pay it off. She said to wait.
> Uh, why? Whatever. I guess save the cash isn't a bad thing.
> ...


It's a good feeling paying off a cc.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 13, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> It's a good feeling paying off a cc.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 13, 2020)

While this isn’t an accomplishment so much as luck, we had a gale here yesterday. At its peak it was 35 sustained 50-55 gust (more in the passes) and I listened to the ground roar and the reflection in the glass sliding door shivering and breathing.

The great news is no damage to the fence.

From two days ago, lenticular clouds that are very nearly oblate spheroids. I don’t often see such perfect space cheeseburgers.


----------



## raratt (Dec 13, 2020)

Old exhaust fan is now new intake fan. Got my new exhaust filter and hose yesterday. Need to open up the interior hole in the wall, did the outside already for the 6" feedthrough. Taking a break for some more coffee then mount the fan and hang the new filter.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 13, 2020)

raratt said:


> Old exhaust fan is now new intake fan. Got my new exhaust filter and hose yesterday. Need to open up the interior hole in the wall, did the outside already for the 6" feedthrough. Taking a break for some more coffee then mount the fan and hang the new filter.


 You sound like me...always changing things around trying to make them a little better!!

I just got done taking down my outdoor solar lights and pulled the battery out of the lawn tractor and put them all in the warm basement for the winter. Just puttering around before the next blast of Arctic air arrives tomorrow


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 13, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> It's a good feeling paying off a cc.


An even better feeling is being financially liquid and owning your own home.

Doing my best to instill this in my kids.

Prep for the foreseeable future.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 13, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> An even better feeling is being financially liquid and owning your own home.
> 
> Doing my best to instill this in my kids.
> 
> Prep for the foreseeable future.


You absolutely have to think ahead. It's not always easy to be in the place you need to be. Just keep pushing forward.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 13, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Paid off my credit card which means I own my windows. Yea me.
> The interest was killing me. A few weeks ago I bought kitchen cabinets. 12 grand including granite countertops. I got a card for 10 grand from H.D.
> I told mamashark we should just pay it off. She said to wait.
> Uh, why? Whatever. I guess save the cash isn't a bad thing.
> ...


I’ve had 4 custom kitchen cabinets built for my houses, 2 of them flips, by my buddies dads shop they had in Hollister, previously out of Campbell.
10K each one. They usually get around 20K for them. It’s crazy.
The last one was for my house in Stockton. When I knew I was giving that house up and was looking up in P-town, the house I found fit the Kitchen I had recently installed in Stockton almost perfectly. I ripped that shit out of that house and installed in Paradise lmao. Was awesome.
They closed their doors when the housing crisis hit hard. I think in 2009? Anyways, i have no idea where i’ll be getting cabinets this time.
Cool thing is that white is in now. Paint grade is cheaper than a hardwood that’s for sure, so that’s a plus.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 13, 2020)

My Agrosun 750 watt bulbs are on backorder, so still running my old 600 watt SolisTek DE bulbs, but I just scored 4 brand new Nanolux DE bulbs for $80 total. 2 are 600 watt and 2 are 1000 watt and I never ran this brand but I will at this price! Closeout deals from my favorite grow store!! They actually had some Agrosuns 1000 watt DE's for $23 but I missed out on them.

Need to head to the grocery for a few sides, for night 3 of filets. On the grill last night was phenomenal. Hoping for a repeat! But I am feeling bloated like a beach ball! And I haven't even eaten yet today, at 4:30 pm!


----------



## doublejj (Dec 13, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> An even better feeling is being financially liquid and owning your own home.
> 
> Doing my best to instill this in my kids.
> 
> Prep for the foreseeable future.


I paid off my home about 10 years ago. then about 5 years ago I re-financed to do a remodel but then used the money to finance a pot farm. It came down to either being financially liquid or owning my own home. With re-fi rates being so low it was an easy decision.


----------



## lokie (Dec 13, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I paid off my home about 10 years ago. then about 5 years ago I re-financed to do a remodel but then used the money to finance a pot farm. It came down to either being financially liquid or owning my own home. With re-fi rates being so low it was an easy decision.


What are your thoughts of homes that are liquid tight?


*Luxury underwater living*
These days it's not just shoals of fish you'll find in the ocean. Take a dip in the deep blue sea and you might just come across some surprising homes hiding beneath the surface. Combining luxury living with breathtaking vistas of coral reefs and colourful ocean creatures, let's delve down into the world's most amazing underwater properties...










Dubai Is Building Beautiful Underwater Homes with Exceptional Aquatic Views


As a part of the Heart of Europe resort, underwater homes will be built in Dubai. Each underwater house will have glass walls to offer under-the-sea views.




mymodernmet.com





My guess is that the local fauna would be different from your past experiences.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 13, 2020)

lokie said:


> What are your thoughts of homes that are liquid tight?
> 
> View attachment 4767711
> *Luxury underwater living*
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## doublejj (Dec 13, 2020)

I'm more of a mountain/farm view kinda guy.....


----------



## doublejj (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Dec 13, 2020)

manfredo said:


> trying to make them a little better!!


Had to do something to try to cool the room better. 82 is a little too warm. Now for the balancing act between the heater and return/exhaust fans to get the temp right between lights on and off.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Dec 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> “Mama for Christmas I want a Barbie and a GI Joe.”
> 
> But honey Barbie comes with Ken
> 
> “Oh mom. Barbie lives with Ken but she cums with GI Joe.”


I want 'divorce Barbie", she's the same as normal Barbie but comes with Ken's house, car, furniture and pension.


----------



## Wastei (Dec 13, 2020)

She seems to enjoy her new home, StrawberryAK, she really like the water being sativa dom. She got that Lime color for sure. Pictures is 5 days apart. 

Sorry for the rolling effect. Gonna switch to the only digital I have left for taking pictures and such. To many damn ballasts, but the magnetic ones almost never fail and keep tugging along. They're also bulb friendly. Lol 

Spaghetti's! Cheers!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 13, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> I want 'divorce Barbie", she's the same as normal Barbie but comes with Ken's house, car, furniture and pension.


Is this why you’re sexist? She get you good?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 13, 2020)

I got pussy pics messaged to me...


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 13, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I got pussy pics messaged to me...


And?.....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 13, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> And?.....


And she’s bare there


----------



## raratt (Dec 13, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> And she’s bare there


5 O'clock shadow sucks.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 13, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> And?.....


A friend said there’s this freaky chick. Said she masturbates and sends pictures. 
Friend, who is a psychologist lol, said send her a message and see wtf is up with this chick.
aaaaaaand yep it’s true


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 13, 2020)

I got scared


----------



## go go kid (Dec 13, 2020)

i had a bitch of a time trying to undo our water conections from our dishwasher, we have a new one coming tomorrow.
it was the water filter for it that wouldent undo corectly and after that problem


mysunnyboy said:


> I got pussy pics messaged to me...


my new lady is into sending pics and videos to me, ive got a great freshly shaven haven with the added bonus of her frigging off just after it. i love her so much


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 13, 2020)

go go kid said:


> i had a bitch of a time trying to undo our water conections from our dishwasher, we have a new one coming tomorrow.
> it was the water filter for it that wouldent undo corectly and after that problem
> 
> my new lady is into sending pics and videos to me, ive got a great freshly shaven haven with the added bonus of her frigging off just after it. i love her so much


From a stranger


----------



## go go kid (Dec 13, 2020)

i had a bitch of a time trying to undo our water conections from our dishwasher, we have a new one coming tomorrow.
it was the water filter for it that wouldent undo corectly a 5 minit job turned into a 5hr pain in the ass.
next time ill let the guys do it for me. it never dawned on me to get them to do it as part of the job. ive gotta cut down on my cannabis intake lol


----------



## go go kid (Dec 13, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> From a stranger


well weve never met b4, it was a chance wrong number that got the relationship going. so shes almost a stranger


----------



## raratt (Dec 13, 2020)

Yup.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 13, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> And she’s bare there




SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 13, 2020)

I’d post them but...


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 13, 2020)

go go kid said:


> i had a bitch of a time trying to undo our water conections from our dishwasher, we have a new one coming tomorrow.
> it was the water filter for it that wouldent undo corectly and after that problem
> 
> my new lady is into sending pics and videos to me, ive got a great freshly shaven haven with the added bonus of her frigging off just after it. i love her so much





mysunnyboy said:


> A friend said there’s this freaky chick. Said she masturbates and sends pictures.
> Friend, who is a psychologist lol, said send her a message and see wtf is up with this chick.
> aaaaaaand yep it’s true



Well??? Why aren't you guys sharing those pics with us? It's the xmas season, for god's sake. Jesus wants you to post those gina pics. Sharing is caring...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 13, 2020)

I gotta get this shit off my phone!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 13, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Well??? Why aren't you guys sharing those pics with us? It's the xmas season, for god's sake. Jesus wants you to post those gina pics. Sharing is caring...


Ding you have mail


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 13, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> A friend said there’s this freaky chick. Said she masturbates and sends pictures.
> Friend, who is a psychologist lol, said send her a message and see wtf is up with this chick.
> aaaaaaand yep it’s true


Pics or.....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 13, 2020)

@tyler.durden has them now HAHAHA


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 13, 2020)

WTF!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 13, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Pics or.....


Why can’t I mail you?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 13, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> WTF!


Told ya


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 13, 2020)

You want her name?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 13, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Why can’t I mail you?


Don't know



mysunnyboy said:


> You want her name?


Nope


----------



## doublejj (Dec 13, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’d post them but...


I worked with a guy a Boeing back in the 70's that showed me a bunch of polaroid pictures of his wife having sex with other men, said he took the pictures. Invited me over....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 13, 2020)

@shrxhky420 get over here


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 13, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @shrxhky420 get over here


WTF!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 13, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> WTF!


He should join in the fun


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 13, 2020)

Why sad @DarkWeb


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 13, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Why sad @DarkWeb


I thought you were my friend


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 13, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I thought you were my friend


IKR


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 13, 2020)

Oh you where talking about jj's buddy........ maybe he was scared.....


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 13, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I thought you were my friend


Your profile is PRIVATE woooo


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 13, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Your profile is PRIVATE woooo


LOL so is yours!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 13, 2020)

Ok


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 13, 2020)

@tyler.durden where’d you go? Like we don’t know.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 13, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Ok


That's why I "followed" you thought we could msg


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 13, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @tyler.durden where’d you go? Like we don’t know.


Fap fap fap


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 13, 2020)

lokie said:


> What are your thoughts of homes that are liquid tight?
> 
> View attachment 4767711
> *Luxury underwater living*
> ...


Keeping the windows clean would be a pain in the ass full time job


----------



## go go kid (Dec 13, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4767841
> 
> SH420


thats what im afraid of


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 13, 2020)

go go kid said:


> thats what im afraid of


Looks like he's saying..."man I don't want to get up"


----------



## go go kid (Dec 13, 2020)

yep in a nut shell, a bloke in disguize


----------



## doublejj (Dec 13, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Keeping the windows clean would be a pain in the ass full time job


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 13, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @tyler.durden where’d you go? Like we don’t know.


Had to finish practicing by 10pm. Then fapped, thanks for the pics


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 13, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I worked with a guy a Boeing back in the 70's that showed me a bunch of polaroid pictures of his wife having sex with other men, said he took the pictures. Invited me over....


Been there, done that. Super fun for a while, but you have to know that after a few months you will lose the relationship with everyone involved. Jesus frowns on such things, and uses his magic to mess it up. I seent it...


----------



## doublejj (Dec 13, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Been there, done that. Super fun for a while, but you have to know that after a few months you will lose the relationship with everyone involved. Jesus frowns on such things, and uses his magic to mess it up. I seent it...


Yeah i passed.....


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 13, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Yeah i passed.....


His wife was ugly, I get it


----------



## doublejj (Dec 13, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> His wife was ugly, I get it


actually no, a firey redhead, but i was married to a hot blonde nursing student....


P.S.....still am


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 13, 2020)

doublejj said:


> actually no, a firey redhead, but i was married to a hot blonde nursing student....
> View attachment 4767879
> 
> P.S.....still am
> ...


Good job buddy


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 13, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Had to finish practicing by 10pm. Then fapped, thanks for the pics


Anytime.
My therapist friend will send me all the chicks from now on she said cause I’ll do anything


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 13, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Been there, done that. Super fun for a while, but you have to know that after a few months you will lose the relationship with everyone involved. Jesus frowns on such things, and uses his magic to mess it up. I seent it...


My parents were swingers


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 13, 2020)

@doublejj NOT everything lol

I’m about to crash for the night and watch the Krampus.

Hands up if you want the pictures.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 13, 2020)

Here she is


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 13, 2020)

My cat quit smoking tips btw


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 13, 2020)

@DarkWeb got an eyeful


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 13, 2020)

If I text the pictures to @shrxhky420 he may get killed


----------



## sarahJane211 (Dec 13, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Is this why you’re sexist? She get you good?


I'm not a sexist, I love women (If I didn't love women, I wouldn't have had sex with so many of them).
The problem I do have is with the potential price I have to pay for the product I might receive (both before and up to 20 years after the event).
Makes me feel sorry for guys like Shia LaBeouf and Johnny Depp who haven't yet learned.
New relationships with women just aren't worth the personal risk or expense in today's current legal climate.
As Martin Sheen says, "I don't pay them for sex, I pay them to leave".
Weed is cheaper, almost as much fun and much much safer.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 13, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> If I text the pictures to @shrxhky420 he may get killed



Ah fuck I'm crying over here!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 13, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> I'm not a sexist, I love women (If I didn't love women, I wouldn't have had sex with so many of them).
> The problem I do have is with the potential price I have to pay for the product I might receive (both before and up to 20 years after the event).
> Makes me feel sorry for guys like Shia LaBeouf and Johnny Depp who haven't learned yet.
> Relationships with women just aren't worth the risk or expense.


riiiight

Sorry about your loss. Woman are fucking AWESOME and I’d move the moon for my wife if it would please her.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 13, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> I'm not a sexist, I love women (If I didn't love women, I wouldn't have had sex with so many of them).
> The problem I do have is with the potential price I have to pay for the product I might receive (both before and up to 20 years after the event).
> Makes me feel sorry for guys like Shia LaBeouf and Johnny Depp who haven't learned yet.
> New relationships with women just aren't worth the risk or expense in today's current legal climate.
> Weed is cheaper, and much much safer.


Also sex does not equal love.
Are you Asian? Caucasian?


----------



## doublejj (Dec 13, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> I'm not a sexist, I love women (If I didn't love women, I wouldn't have had sex with so many of them).
> The problem I do have is with the potential price I have to pay for the product I might receive (both before and up to 20 years after the event).
> Makes me feel sorry for guys like Shia LaBeouf and Johnny Depp who haven't learned yet.
> Relationships with women just aren't worth the risk or expense.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 13, 2020)

doublejj said:


>


IKR 
He hasn’t a clue


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 13, 2020)

I’ve got a new siggy thanks to Sara Jane


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2020)

Punched 176 holes. My math was a lot better this time around and everything is square.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Punched 176 holes. My math was a lot better this time around and everything is square.
> 
> View attachment 4768098


Take it easy on those delicate hands.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Take it easy on those delicate hands.


lol I was using gloves. the first half wasn't so bad but they started getting harder or I started getting weaker. I don't think that tool was made for making so many holes.


----------



## go go kid (Dec 14, 2020)

doublejj said:


> actually no, a firey redhead, but i was married to a hot blonde nursing student....
> View attachment 4767879
> 
> P.S.....still am
> ...


close call, fiery red head or blond student, would she do anything for an A lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I was using gloves. the first half wasn't so bad but they started getting harder or I started getting weaker. I don't think that tool was made for making so many holes.


How about putting a small bolt with two nuts.....one nut on top one below. Sandwich the hole and then you have a little stud sticking out the top to tie off on.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 14, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> I'm not a sexist, I love women (If I didn't love women, I wouldn't have had sex with so many of them).
> The problem I do have is with the potential price I have to pay for the product I might receive (both before and up to 20 years after the event).
> Makes me feel sorry for guys like Shia LaBeouf and Johnny Depp who haven't yet learned.
> New relationships with women just aren't worth the personal risk or expense in today's current legal climate.
> ...


GD man how many times you gonna edit that manifesto on being sexist?


----------



## manfredo (Dec 14, 2020)

Dank Deals


Grow Green Michigan




growgreenmi.com





The deals keep coming...Just picked up a Hurricane 18" oscillating fan for $10...I scored a bunch of bulbs for cheap...all name brand. I even scored 2 Agrosun 1000 watt DE bulbs for $28 each. 

If you need anything check this out, and they update it like every hour or 2 with new items....Tons of nutrients, and much of the stuff comes with free shipping, and no tax! And I trust them...I have bought from them many times and so far have always been pleased!


----------



## Red Eyed (Dec 14, 2020)

Sold my first cuts ever on Strainly today.....that was pretty friggin awesome.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 14, 2020)

Red Eyed said:


> Sold my first cuts ever on Strainly today.....that was pretty friggin awesome.


Congratulations


----------



## Red Eyed (Dec 14, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Congratulations


Thanks....I figured to put a few cuts up. Never thought in a million years Id actually sell some.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 14, 2020)

I made a contribution to our holiday decor. 

(Mrs. Stool hasn’t noticed yet. )


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> How about putting a small bolt with two nuts.....one nut on top one below. Sandwich the hole and then you have a little stud sticking out the top to tie off on.


That would be 156 bolts, 312 nuts and 10 sore fingers. 

I thought about using the bolts with a circle on the end but they were 25 cents per piece  I'm pretty sure this is going to work with just the holes now. I put them further back so the string won't get caught in the rolled lip and with them being punched instead of drilled the hole is smooth and when I did a test with some string it didn't snag or fray at all.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I made a contribution to our holiday decor.
> View attachment 4768294
> (Mrs. Stool hasn’t noticed yet. )


Write frankincense on the jar.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That would be 156 bolts, 312 nuts and 10 sore fingers.
> 
> I thought about using the bolts with a circle on the end but they were 25 cents per piece  I'm pretty sure this is going to work with just the holes now. I put them further back so the string won't get caught in the rolled lip and with them being punched instead of drilled the hole is smooth and when I did a test with some string it didn't snag or fray at all.


Yeah screw .25¢ each.......but bulk would be cheaper. 

I didn't realize the holes where smooth.....that should work great.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 14, 2020)

Acopa Rustic Charm 16 oz. County Fair Drinking Jar / Mason Jar with Handle - 12/Case


Bring a unique finishing touch to your beverage service with this Acopa Rustic Charm 16 oz. mason jar drinking glass! Commonly used for beverage service, this mason jar drinking glass adds a fun flair to your signature cocktails. Reminiscent of a traditional mason jar, this glass features the...




www.webstaurantstore.com





I found these cool mason jars with handles...I'm gonna buy a case and use them as gifts... full of bud


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah screw .25¢ each.......but bulk would be cheaper.
> 
> I didn't realize the holes where smooth.....that should work great.


this is the tool that I used. it left a little chad a the back of the hole that had to be snapped off with pliers 



https://www.homedepot.ca/product/suspend-it-1-8-inch-grid-punch/1000696086



Bulk screws and bolts are expensive here, well not expensive but if you need a lot it sure adds up. A simple 3/8" nut is 50 cents 



https://www.homedepot.ca/product/paulin-3-8-inch-16-steel-hex-machine-screw-nut-zinc-plated/1000129007


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Acopa Rustic Charm 16 oz. County Fair Drinking Jar / Mason Jar with Handle - 12/Case
> 
> 
> Bring a unique finishing touch to your beverage service with this Acopa Rustic Charm 16 oz. mason jar drinking glass! Commonly used for beverage service, this mason jar drinking glass adds a fun flair to your signature cocktails. Reminiscent of a traditional mason jar, this glass features the...
> ...


TGI Fridays serve mojitos in those.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 14, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> a small bolt with two nuts..... a little stud


hey there buddy, I resemble that comment!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 14, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Acopa Rustic Charm 16 oz. County Fair Drinking Jar / Mason Jar with Handle - 12/Case
> 
> 
> Bring a unique finishing touch to your beverage service with this Acopa Rustic Charm 16 oz. mason jar drinking glass! Commonly used for beverage service, this mason jar drinking glass adds a fun flair to your signature cocktails. Reminiscent of a traditional mason jar, this glass features the...
> ...


Those are great! I have a bunch.....
Great for bringing mixed drinks on the quad or similar outing. LOL I also have two of these when it's a special occasion


----------



## raratt (Dec 14, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Those are great! I have a bunch.....
> Great for bringing mixed drinks on the quad or similar outing. LOL I also have two of these when it's a special occasion
> View attachment 4768334


For drinkin sophisticated 'shine.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Write dankincense on the jar.
> Myrrhuana on the other


Fify


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> this is the tool that I used. it left a little chad a the back of the hole that had to be snapped off with pliers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HD sucks.









McMaster-Carr


McMaster-Carr is the complete source for your plant with over 595,000 products. 98% of products ordered ship from stock and deliver same or next day.




www.mcmaster.com


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 14, 2020)

At work, wishing I had a grow op instead...


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 14, 2020)

I received my custom freestyle from Harry Mack, a xmas gift for one of my best friends. I sent it to him last night, and he woke me up a little while ago with a thank you call. He was almost in tears, and said I won best gift ever! He went on and on in disbelief, best gift reaction I ever received. He wants to use it for his business/promotional purposes, which is frowned upon in the agreement I signed. I told him go ahead - Harry may contact him to take it down, they can laugh about it, and perhaps become great friends  Wish I could share it with you guys, but alas. Suffice it to say, it is dope af. Xmas is complete...


A little scheme about life of a marijuana seed from yesterday's live session -


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Dec 14, 2020)

Another day of retirement. Spent way to much time surfing the net, drinking coffee.
I changed out my normal chicken wateres for the heated winter gear. I added a heated bucket, for our duck that somebody gave us. Next, off to do some cleaning in my home office/ spare bedroom.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 14, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I made a contribution to our holiday decor.
> View attachment 4768294
> (Mrs. Stool hasn’t noticed yet. )


Love your kitchen and it's accoutrements!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 14, 2020)

Bubbas.dad1 said:


> Another day of retirement. Spent way to much time surfing the net, drinking coffee.
> I changed out my normal chicken wateres for the heated winter gear. I added a heated bucket, for our duck that somebody gave us. Next, off to do some cleaning in my home office/ spare bedroom.


Don't electrocute the duck!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 14, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Those are great! I have a bunch.....
> Great for bringing mixed drinks on the quad or similar outing. LOL I also have two of these when it's a special occasion
> View attachment 4768334


I had a couple of those. Don’t know what happened to them. Probably got drunk and broke em.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 14, 2020)

sheesh I just realize I have 11 working days left this year.....giving the people who help me 2 4 days weekends.....plus pay....might throw in a bonus for new years eve and new years......

wow what a phuckin year.......


----------



## smoothJoe (Dec 14, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I received my custom freestyle from Harry Mack


Do you want to sell it if it's an aCapella ? 

Harrys a dope rapper man, i just don't understand why he's not been signed upto anyone or even done a colab with people like snoop etc etc, this guys rubbed shoulders with 100's of stars, i keep commenting on his youtube "sell me some bars !" but i get ignored like a crazy person  


SELL ME THEM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! or send me them for a remix/colab kinda thing and we'll go halfs to the monies


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 14, 2020)

smoothJoe said:


> Do you want to sell it if it's an aCapella ?
> 
> Harrys a dope rapper man, i just don't understand why he's not been signed upto anyone or even done a colab with people like snoop etc etc, this guys rubbed shoulders with 100's of stars, i keep commenting on his youtube "sell me some bars !" but i get ignored like a crazy person
> 
> ...


For my custom, he's flowing over one of his own beats. You know he produces like half of the beats he uses, yet another awesome skill. He's just blowing up this year - he had less than 100k subscribers at the start of 2020, now he's closing in on 600k. If you contact him at his own site, he will sell you just about anything, including commericals and promotions. Costs a pretty penny, though 



I'm sure you've seen these 100 times, but here he is doing his thing for Kendrick and Joey. He wasn't even as good back then, and they were still blown away. They have to be a little intimidated by his freestyle skill, he's def the GOAT...


----------



## smoothJoe (Dec 14, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> For my custom, he's flowing over one of his own beats. You know he produces like half of the beats he uses, yet another awesome skill. He's just blowing up this year - he had less than 100k subscribers at the start of 2020, now he's closing in on 600k. If you contact him at his own site, he will sell you just about anything, including commericals and promotions. Costs a pretty penny, though
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you've seen these 100 times, but here he is doing his thing for Kendrick and Joey. He wasn't even as good back then, and they were still blown away. They have to be a little intimidated by his freestyle skill, he's def the GOAT...


i thought he'd been at it for decades lolz 

Did you pay for the custom beat ?


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 14, 2020)

smoothJoe said:


> i thought he'd been at it for decades lolz
> 
> Did you pay for the custom beat ?



Yep. Best $300 I've ever spent...


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 14, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> At work, wishing I had a grow op instead...


Yep, it is the shit  You remember, it wasn't so long ago. Great to see you around, bro...


----------



## smoothJoe (Dec 14, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Yep. Best $300 I've ever spent...


might just have to ask him for some bars then, he might do it half price seen as tho i don't want the beat.

thxs for the info brother tyler


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 14, 2020)

@4:20PM


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 14, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> @4:20PM


Sure I'll go again


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 14, 2020)

Let's go 6:20! Who's next


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## _Outdoorsman_ (Dec 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's a Canadian colloquialism, I sometimes forget we don't speak the same language lol. I didn't realize it was that heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Canadian colloquialism sounds like an orgy on a hockey rink.... involving pads but no clothes..


----------



## mantrid (Dec 14, 2020)

managed to sneak in a crafty wank while the missus went out for a run


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2020)

_Outdoorsman_ said:


> Canadian colloquialism sounds like an orgy on a hockey rink.... involving pads but no clothes..


Oh no not pads


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 14, 2020)

mantrid said:


> managed to sneak in a crafty wank while the missus went out for a run


No shit! You should notify @lokie


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> No shit! You should notify @lokie


Did it leave you with a wafty crank? A good nose would know.


----------



## raratt (Dec 14, 2020)

Changed out a noisy fan on the desktop. Picked up a used ballast for grins, 1000W adjustable electronic one, I figured it was worth $15 to see if it works. Ordered a HPS bulb and a power cord, I can't believe I finally ran out of spare cords.


----------



## _Outdoorsman_ (Dec 14, 2020)

mantrid said:


> managed to sneak in a crafty wank while the missus went out for a run


...define crafty


----------



## raratt (Dec 14, 2020)

_Outdoorsman_ said:


> ...define crafty


I think it has something to do with paste...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> I think it has something to do with paste...


That is a viscous rumor


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> Changed out a noisy fan on the desktop. Picked up a used ballast for grins, 1000W adjustable electronic one, I figured it was worth $15 to see if it works. Ordered a HPS bulb and a power cord, I can't believe I finally ran out of spare cords.


I have orphan cords.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> That is a viscous rumor


You spelt... oh never mind.....


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> You spelt... oh never mind.....


Wheelhouse


----------



## raratt (Dec 14, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I have orphan cords.


Mine were adopted.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> Mine were adopted.


I’m fostering and will definitely kick them out when they’re 18 years old.... especially if their hot.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2020)

Sounds cold. Do zambonis have a back seat?


_Outdoorsman_ said:


> Canadian colloquialism sounds like an orgy on a hockey rink.... involving pads but no clothes..


What happened to your old account?


----------



## raratt (Dec 15, 2020)

Trying to talk myself into going grocery shopping this afternoon, I think I need to look in the freezer for a bit to convince myself.
Mornin.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> Trying to talk myself into going grocery shopping this afternoon, I think I need to look in the freezer for a bit to convince myself.
> Mornin.


It's 27F here right now, 16f with the wind chill, at 2:30 pm, with a big ass snowstorm on the way...They are saying the north east is gonna get pummeled!

Just got back from seeing my bro...and you can be sure I put my long johns on today!!!

@Aeroknow or anyone who might know...a couple questions. Have you ever used these lamps or heard of any comments on them? ParPro1100 watt SE lamps

https://www.amazon.com/Par-Pro-901492/dp/B0711ZPLMH I have the opportunity to get a bunch cheap!!

AND I have the opportunity to buy 2 more used Galaxy DE gen 2 ballasts, for $100 each with a 90 day warranty, supposedly only used for one flowering term of 8 weeks. They are about $200 each new so half price...Do these beasts have pretty good longevity? Buying used is risky but this seemed like a decent deal.

I also saw these Gavita's that come with a bulb, also a good deal...Sooo many deals right now!!






Gavita Pro 6/750e DE Flex (400-825 Watt) 120/240 Volt


<div>The new Gavita 6/750e watt 400 V EL DE lamp has an efficiency of 2 µmol s-1 per watt in a wide control range of 600-825 watt. Now that is flexibility! At 825 watt it rivals air cooled 1000 watt HPS fixtures with an output of 1650 µmol s-1




growgreenmi.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 15, 2020)

manfredo said:


> It's 27F here right now, 16f with the wind chill, at 2:30 pm, with a big ass snowstorm on the way...They are saying the north east is gonna get pummeled!
> 
> Just got back from seeing my bro...and you can be sure I put my long johns on today!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## _Outdoorsman_ (Dec 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sounds cold. Do zambonis have a back seat?
> 
> 
> What happened to your old account?


Fuck you tell me, lost email accounts and passwords are a bit hard, broken desktops, first time finger banging a smartphone on riu. I like buttons


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sounds cold. Do zambonis have a back seat?
> 
> 
> What happened to your old account?


He leads with his nose


----------



## manfredo (Dec 15, 2020)

I just emailed all my student tenants and told them to move their motorcycles and shit and to quit double parking if they want to be plowed out!! They are calling for 3-6" here is all, but that can change if the winds do.


----------



## raratt (Dec 15, 2020)

Snow is like a woman picking up a guy in a singles bar. She never knows how many inches she will get or how long it will last.


----------



## lokie (Dec 15, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I just emailed all my student tenants and told them to move their motorcycles and shit and to quit double parking if they want to be plowed out!! They are calling for 3-6" here is all, but that can change if the winds do.


How many will take heed?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2020)

_Outdoorsman_ said:


> Fuck you tell me, lost email accounts and passwords are a bit hard, broken desktops, first time finger banging a smartphone on riu. I like buttons


Bummer. I wasn't sure if it was you or someone pretending. 



Singlemalt said:


> He leads with his nose


lol I was asking for a friend.


----------



## _Outdoorsman_ (Dec 15, 2020)

Its me and I should take a nap


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 15, 2020)

manfredo said:


> It's 27F here right now, 16f with the wind chill, at 2:30 pm, with a big ass snowstorm on the way...They are saying the north east is gonna get pummeled!
> 
> Just got back from seeing my bro...and you can be sure I put my long johns on today!!!
> 
> ...


I haven’t messed with Single Ended fixtures for years now. They sound bad ass though. For single ended


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2020)

_Outdoorsman_ said:


> Its me and I should take a nap


This place is a mindfuck sometimes, gotta keep on your toes.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 15, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4769204
> View attachment 4769206


Let's see how this pans out.......maybe 16" + here now. February March is when it gets good in the woods.....let's build that base!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> This place is a mindfuck sometimes, gotta keep on your toes.


I have found napping on my toes to be a skill I haven’t mastered. I tend to tip in two stages.


----------



## raratt (Dec 15, 2020)

Grocery shopping done. Frozen/fridge foods put away, the boy can put up the canned food. Saw 3 deer and a flock of turkeys on base. I'm done.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Dec 15, 2020)

manfredo said:


> It's 27F here right now, 16f with the wind chill, at 2:30 pm, with a big ass snowstorm on the way..


30c here, sunny with a few clouds ............ went for a ride.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I have found napping on my toes to be a skill I haven’t mastered. I tend to tip in two stages.


What about the Asian squat? That’s kinda on your toes.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> Grocery shopping done. Frozen/fridge foods put away, the boy can put up the canned food. Saw 3 deer and a flock of turkeys on base. I'm done.


Yeah I’m supposed to accomplish that tomorrow, we’ll see


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Dec 15, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Don't electrocute the duck!


Nah, never do that. She’s family now. I took a old kiddie pool my wife got from somewhere, added a birdbath heater. So quackers now has a heated pool. We were given the duck, and a odd chicken by a neighbor. We’ve had chickens for years. I’ll try to get some pics.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 15, 2020)

I did something today ... won't call it an accomplishment but rather the other thing. 
I cannot find my phone. I had a neighbor ring it, and I didn't hear itanywhere in or around the house.

"whatever remains, however improbable ..."

I went out at sundown into the empty land to the west of me to top some shrubs that were blocking my view of the highway. I don't remember bringing the phone. However once day breaks I'll check the area with a fine-tooth comb. 

Until then this is my one contact to the outside world, so for those of you who phone or text me,
1) I'm OK, and 2) I'm not deliberately being silent.

If my VPN (which is working now but usually craps up on this desktop ... way more stable in iOS) works tomorrow, I'll update. 
I am kinda kicking myself right now. That device is my primary window on the world. If I need to replace it, I guess how I'm spending my stimulus check is decided.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 15, 2020)

Just started my 2nd week of being a actual employee, I was surprised to come home to find my first paycheck which included a holiday/covid bonus. Its been awhile since a employer actually made me smile.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 15, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I did something today ... won't call it an accomplishment but rather the other thing.
> I cannot find my phone. I had a neighbor ring it, and I didn't hear itanywhere in or around the house.
> 
> "whatever remains, however improbable ..."
> ...


Embrace the break from the device.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 15, 2020)

9-16" forecast now, by Thursday a.m. I should probably get to the grocery store in the morning too, but it will be packed. And the worst past is the cold!! 

Well I have enough new bulbs/lamps coming to last me years. Watch, I'll decide to switch to LED next month. Nah...Actually, gonna go load the vape and go get some "sun"...I have a lawn chair in the flower room, and it's a beautiful day in there, guaranteed....lol.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 15, 2020)

doublejj said:


> I worked with a guy a Boeing back in the 70's that showed me a bunch of polaroid pictures of his wife having sex with other men, said he took the pictures. Invited me over....


Nothing like getting hit on by the co-worker who's a swinger.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I did something today ... won't call it an accomplishment but rather the other thing.
> I cannot find my phone. I had a neighbor ring it, and I didn't hear itanywhere in or around the house.
> 
> "whatever remains, however improbable ..."
> ...


In a true Art Fleming moment, I found it! Under Bush No. 1.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> In a true Art Fleming moment, I found it! Under Bush No. 1.


So you advance to the Bonus round?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> In a true Art Fleming moment, I found it! Under Bush No. 1.


find your phone?

edit... duh


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> In a true Art Fleming moment, I found it! Under Bush No. 1.


Nice! I hate loosing things.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> So you advance to the Bonus round?


I don’t remember if this was the same game show or not, but I remember the embedded ad for a Wide-Track Pontiac. Circa 1966.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 16, 2020)

I’m laying 1200sf of carpet today.... got Patti Smith cranking on the iPad.... I’ve had worse days.... but it’s still early. 
I call this pattern “ lower 9th ward “ .


----------



## raratt (Dec 16, 2020)

I'm going to hook up a thermostat to my return fan so I can control the heater/fan battle. Have to drill a hole through the wall and run the sensor through it and make a little shelf for the controller to sit on. Shouldn't take too long. Mornin all.
39 and mostly cloudy this morning, supposed to get more rain tonight.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 16, 2020)

Bareback said:


> I’m laying 1200sf of carpet today.... got Patti Smith cranking on the iPad.... I’ve had worse days.... but it’s still early. View attachment 4770003
> I call this pattern “ lower 9th ward “ .


Ouch.
Are you sure your name isn't 'Soreback'?


----------



## manfredo (Dec 16, 2020)

I'm gonna run to the grocery for a few quick things...and pick up some ice to make bubble hash during the storm! Should start snowing any time now! Now we are up to 12" -20" forecast  WTF ?!

I'm gathering stuff slowly to try a flood & drain table. I have the main tray and I have the fittings ordered. I probably need a better pump, and a reservoir. Next I'll build a table for the tray. Maybe in January I can try it. Also have to get pots and the stuff to fill them. 

I took all my EBay sales money and bought new grow stuff with it. My Christmas present to me


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2020)

Between 1am and 9am tonight into tomorrow we should be over an inch an hour getting closer to two inches an hour some of those hrs. Plow is on the quad, snowblower is fueled up and the kids need to get their crap out of the way! Hell yeah!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I'm gonna run to the grocery for a few quick things...and pick up some ice to make bubble hash during the storm! Should start snowing any time now! Now we are up to 12" -20" forecast  WTF ?!
> 
> I'm gathering stuff slowly to try a flood & drain table. I have the main tray and I have the fittings ordered. I probably need a better pump, and a reservoir. Next I'll build a table for the tray. Maybe in January I can try it. Also have to get pots and the stuff to fill them.
> 
> I took all my EBay sales money and bought new grow stuff with it. My Christmas present to me


The bigger the pump the bigger the splash....you don't need a big pump. As long as it gets your table to the depth you need, it'll be good. I also put a upside down pot over the flooder so it doesn't splash all over when it turns on.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 16, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Ouch.
> Are you sure your name isn't 'Soreback'?


Ohh most certainly is and my knees too.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 16, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> The bigger the pump the bigger the splash....you don't need a big pump. As long as it gets your table to the depth you need, it'll be good. I also put a upside down pot over the flooder so it doesn't splash all over when it turns on.


Makes sense and I appreciate the tips...F&D is all new to me! I can cross pump of the list because I have many small ones!



Bareback said:


> Ohh most certainly is and my knees too.


I have several buddies who are floor covering installers. That has to be one of the worst jobs for backs and knees...right up there with roofing. At least you stay out of the elements!! So your back will be wore out but your skin will still look good at least


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 16, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I'm gonna run to the grocery for a few quick things...and pick up some ice to make bubble hash during the storm! Should start snowing any time now! Now we are up to 12" -20" forecast  WTF ?!
> 
> I'm gathering stuff slowly to try a flood & drain table. I have the main tray and I have the fittings ordered. I probably need a better pump, and a reservoir. Next I'll build a table for the tray. Maybe in January I can try it. Also have to get pots and the stuff to fill them.
> 
> I took all my EBay sales money and bought new grow stuff with it. My Christmas present to me


That's on my list too!
I've never done flood & drain.
I normally buy cheaper trays that aren't made for F&D, but recently bought a few off craigslist that should be perfect -- for $20 each 

-- edit --
Check ebay for free coffee tables.

Old pallets also work fine, just add legs made with 2X4 scraps.

Invest $8 in wheels ($2 each @ harbor freight), and you're all set!

-- edit (again) --
If you want a table that holds a res under the tray, harbor freight has cheap shop carts that might work.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 16, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice! I hate loosing things.



Losing things is even worse


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 16, 2020)

I hate making spelling errors even after proof reading prior to posting.
@curious2garden regularly bust's me on them.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I hate making spelling errors even after proof reading prior to posting.
> @curious2garden regularly bust's me on them.


*busts


----------



## manfredo (Dec 16, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> That's on my list too!
> I've never done flood & drain.
> I normally buy cheaper trays that aren't made for F&D, but recently bought a few off craigslist that should be perfect -- for $20 each
> View attachment 4770092
> ...


That is almost identical to the tray I have, only mine's black. It seems the 4'x4' are the most common size for commercial growers, but this is experimental and I'm going cheap!! I saw somewhere they make a 52" x 52" open res to go underneath a 48" x 48" tray...which would hopefully make it leakproof. 

I was thinking of trying to do something to protect my room in the event of a flood...But I also got thinking, even though it's a 100 liter tray, the pots that will be in the tray take up the majority of space so really not pumping that much water...maybe 10-20 liters will fill it I'm thinking.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 16, 2020)

Being here has made me better with my metric...I would have NEVER talked liters a year ago, lol! I even had my chiller controller set in Celsius, lol. Who says you can't teach an old dog?


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 16, 2020)

I got my money’s worth today


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 16, 2020)

friend of mine turned me on to this one......


----------



## raratt (Dec 16, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> I got my money’s worth today


Saw him with BB King, Johnny Lang, and George Thorogood.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 16, 2020)

I will say this about the pandemic, it is really great for selling drugs. I meet clients in a strip mall parking lot 200 feet from my place. I have them roll down their passenger side window, and I just stick my head in to say hello. Nowadays everyone minds their own business and stays away from others, and we get to be anonymous with the masks. Even with all the cameras around these days, it would be very difficult to identify me should someone be looking to do so. Plus biz is great because everyone is going nuts cooped up all day. Always on the look out for silver linings...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## manfredo (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2020)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 4770336


It hasn't hit me yet....it's still back and forth with the amount here. It's cold so it will be light and airy


----------



## _Outdoorsman_ (Dec 16, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> He leads with his nose


If that were true I'd blue.heeler your ass down to the bone " awhooowahowhoo[o. I miss those old books like sounder, old yeller ,where the wild fern grows, Jack London and Ernest Hemingway. Fathers make your sons read those books. Forgot about gentle ben. One good one dad had, My first fish" how to catch fish 101. Pops checked out the library so many times, grandma bought him a copy like 1929. And yeah I fucked up the spelling^


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 16, 2020)

_Outdoorsman_ said:


> If that were true I'd blue.heeler your ass down to the bone " awhooowahowhoo[o. I miss those old books like sounder, old yeller ,where the wild fern grows, Jack London and Ernest Hemingway. Fathers make your sons read those books. Forgot about gentle ben. One good one dad had, My first fish" how to catch fish 101. Pops checked out the library so many times, grandma bought him a copy like 1929. And yeah I fucked up the spelling^


I had a red heeler a few years back, does that count?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 16, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I had a red heeler a few years back, does that count?


Is that like plantar fasciitis


----------



## _Outdoorsman_ (Dec 16, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I had a red heeler a few years back, does that count?


Yeah man should work


----------



## manfredo (Dec 16, 2020)

Decided to make some snow hash. wound up with this nice pile of full melt.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 17, 2020)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 4770680


Beautiful


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 17, 2020)

High five, dr told me she thinks I may also have psoriatic arthritis yesterday. Going back for more tests today.
Started enbrel. Gave me a migraine, kinda odd.
That’ll make rheumatoid, psoriatic, palindromic, and osteoarthritis. Add fibromyalgia, which is more or less muscle arthritis and I’m fuckn world class arthritic.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> High five, dr told me she thinks I may also have psoriatic arthritis yesterday. Going back for more tests today.
> Started enbrel. Gave me a migraine, kinda odd.
> That’ll make rheumatoid, psoriatic, palindromic, and osteoarthritis. Add fibromyalgia, which is more or less muscle arthritis and I’m fuckn world class arthritic.



You should try marijuana. I hear that it instantly cures all of those ailments. You're welcome


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 17, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> You should try marijuana. I hear that it instantly cures all of those ailments. You're welcome


Best thing going little brother 
Thankie


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Best thing going little brother
> Thankie


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 17, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


>


I got one for ya


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 17, 2020)

manfredo said:


> That is almost identical to the tray I have, only mine's black. It seems the 4'x4' are the most common size for commercial growers, but this is experimental and I'm going cheap!! I saw somewhere they make a 52" x 52" open res to go underneath a 48" x 48" tray...which would hopefully make it leakproof.
> 
> I was thinking of trying to do something to protect my room in the event of a flood...But I also got thinking, even though it's a 100 liter tray, the pots that will be in the tray take up the majority of space so really not pumping that much water...maybe 10-20 liters will fill it I'm thinking.


I hear ya.
Potential flooding is one reason I've never used a res.

I've got a shallow 4X4 tray and did a low-budget flood & drain with my wifes marigolds by using a big rubber stopper + buckets dumped by hand.

It works, but I wouldn't want to do it multiple times a day...


tyler.durden said:


> You should try marijuana. I hear that it instantly cures all of those ailments. You're welcome


I died from a gunshot wound and marijuana cured me.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 17, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I died from a gunshot wound and marijuana cured me.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 17, 2020)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 4770680


Reminds me of my time in Minnesota years ago


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 17, 2020)

What the hell is going on?


----------



## manfredo (Dec 17, 2020)

Been at it 4 hours now and might be 1/4 done here...My poor ATV can't handle it. I have a big ass snowblower that will do that job...at my buddies house.  I'm so pissed. He has no truck. 

I shoveled a 3' wide path down the driveway, about 100', and now my hands are spasms so bad I can't function...In fact typing hurts. And I have 2 rentals if I can get out of here...Gonna make a run for it when the hands start working.


----------



## raratt (Dec 17, 2020)

manfredo said:


> He has no truck.


I have a truck, be over in a couple...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 17, 2020)

Alright!!!! She’s COVID NEGATIVE!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Alright!!!! She’s COVID NEGATIVE!


Awesome, how relieved are you.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 17, 2020)

I’m fucking confused, I woke up feeling like I hit my head and now it’s hard to form thoughts.

Man(and woman), this is some good live resin


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 17, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Been at it 4 hours now and might be 1/4 done here...My poor ATV can't handle it. I have a big ass snowblower that will do that job...at my buddies house.  I'm so pissed. He has no truck.
> 
> I shoveled a 3' wide path down the driveway, about 100', and now my hands are spasms so bad I can't function...In fact typing hurts. And I have 2 rentals if I can get out of here...Gonna make a run for it when the hands start working.


Oh man I wish I knew 20" was going to be on the ground early am. It just stopped within the last hour. I'm a little more than half done....gotta run out to get more gas. Then it's round 3....quad and snowblower are thawing in the shop.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Awesome, how relieved are you.


Dude she was in there forever after they came out to get her. 10 minute test. I was FREAKING OUT! I’m thinking my wife could die in the hospital alone and I’ll never see her again!
Severe bronchitis


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2020)

Drove all the way to Scarberia to get cannolis and they were sold out, guess you have to be there before noon if you want any.  Okay give me six strawberry tarts. That'll be $23.73


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 17, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I’m fucking confused, I woke up feeling like I hit my head and now it’s hard to form thoughts.
> 
> Man(and woman), this is some good live resin


Live hash is around, I’ve never heard of it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Drove all the way to Scarberia to get cannolis and they were sold out, guess you have to be there before noon if you want any.  Okay give me six strawberry tarts. That'll be $23.73
> 
> View attachment 4770914


You can always make them. Buy the shells and the filling is pretty easy. It's basically ricotta and powdered sugar. And fresh is always better


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Dude she was in there forever after they came out to get her. 10 minute test. I was FREAKING OUT! I’m thinking my wife could die in the hospital alone and I’ll never see her again!
> Severe bronchitis


 I can't even imagine what that's like. Pretty awesome that you can get same day results now. Did they prescribe steroids or something for the bronchitis?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> You can always make them. Buy the shells and the filling is pretty easy. It's basically ricotta and powdered sugar. And fresh is always better


It's the soft salty milk chocolate chips that they use. I'm willing to go to the worst part of town and risk being shot for them.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Drove all the way to Scarberia to get cannolis and they were sold out, guess you have to be there before noon if you want any.  Okay give me six strawberry tarts. That'll be $23.73
> 
> View attachment 4770914


i'll take the 6" truffle cake.......

it's a munchies thing


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 17, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Been at it 4 hours now and might be 1/4 done here...My poor ATV can't handle it. I have a big ass snowblower that will do that job...at my buddies house.  I'm so pissed. He has no truck.
> 
> I shoveled a 3' wide path down the driveway, about 100', and now my hands are spasms so bad I can't function...In fact typing hurts. And I have 2 rentals if I can get out of here...Gonna make a run for it when the hands start working.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can't even imagine what that's like. Pretty awesome that you can get same day results now. Did they prescribe steroids or something for the bronchitis?


Yep, they gave her a zpack, a medipack, a steroid inhaler and something for cough.
It was $100.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Yep, they gave her a zpack, a medipack, a steroid inhaler and something for cough.
> It was $100.


cheaper than a vet visit.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> i'll take the 6" truffle cake.......
> 
> it's a munchies thing


That's like four bucks American.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh man I wish I knew 20" was going to be on the ground early am. It just stopped within the last hour. I'm a little more than half done....gotta run out to get more gas. Then it's round 3....quad and snowblower are thawing in the shop.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's like four bucks American.


no way!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> no way!!


I was exaggerating.  it's $17 and change USD.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was exaggerating.  it's $17 and change USD.


Dayum
I’ve told you a million times, do not exaggerate


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was exaggerating.  it's $17 and change USD.


still.....

come on now.......just go ahead and take my money....


----------



## raratt (Dec 17, 2020)

Ballasts I picked up are fubar. Meh, I'm only out $15. Figured out how to install a DE bulb though,


----------



## neosapien (Dec 17, 2020)

I built an igloo.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> still.....
> 
> come on now.......just go ahead and take my money....


It's CAD go for the 8"


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4770940


Almost.....it stopped at 24"......it's 95% done but I'm 100% done tonight.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's CAD go for the 8"


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Almost.....it stopped at 24"......it's 95% done but I'm 100% done tonight.


that's crazy are the roads drivable?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> that's crazy are the roads drivable?


Oh yeah they always do a great job on those. Only a handful of times it's tough....ice or something like that (down trees, snow coming down to hard to see) screws up things. Secondary roads can be deep but that's never an issue.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 17, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Alright!!!! She’s COVID NEGATIVE!



They are doubting my commitment to Sparkle motion…


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh yeah they always do a great job on those. Only a handful of times it's tough....ice or something like that (down trees, snow coming down to hard to see) screws up things. Secondary roads can be deep but that's never an issue.


That's fast! Torontonians are wimpy, we got 114cm in 1999 and they had to call in the military to dig the city out. That was way before I lived here.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Drove all the way to Scarberia to get cannolis and they were sold out, guess you have to be there before noon if you want any.  Okay give me six strawberry tarts. That'll be $23.73
> 
> View attachment 4770914


Top definition

scarberia
Found in the east end of Toronto. An entire city (600 000+) of hoodlums, scumbags, druggies, gangsters etc. Also known as Scarborough, Scar-town, Scarlem. Was notorious in the early 90's as the crime capital of Canada. The population is generally low-brow.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's fast! Torontonians are wimpy, we got 114cm in 1999 and they had to call in the military to dig the city out. That was way before I lived here.


I was four in January ‘66 when two snowstorms back-to-backed the DC area. I remember that once dad had shoveled the driveway, I could not see over the sides.


----------



## 420God (Dec 17, 2020)

I was hired by a private fire company to work Road America this summer and help with Nascar on the 4th of July in Wisconsin.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 17, 2020)

2nd day on my own. Had lunch by a river.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's fast! Torontonians are wimpy, we got 114cm in 1999 and they had to call in the military to dig the city out. That was way before I lived here.


Actually before covid times......I would've been driving right in the 2" per hour and not thought twice. Good equipment and experience help......especially with knowing when it's too much and how to go back. 



cannabineer said:


> I was four in January ‘66 when two snowstorms back-to-backed the DC area. I remember that once dad had shoveled the driveway, I could not see over the sides.


Yeah, we don't usually get this type of snow till February March. It was a cold snow....fine and light but with that much it was a lot of work to move.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 17, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I built an igloo.
> 
> View attachment 4770953


Air BNB that shit!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> Ballasts I picked up are fubar. Meh, I'm only out $15. Figured out how to install a DE bulb though,


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 17, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> View attachment 4771162


Kick his ass!


----------



## raratt (Dec 17, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Kick his ass!


Nah, I knew I was gambling, sometimes you win, sometimes not.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> Nah, I knew I was gambling, sometimes you win, sometimes not.


Maybe you could strip all the copper out of it? Wait do they have copper in them?


----------



## raratt (Dec 17, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Maybe you could strip all the copper out of it? Wait do they have copper in them?


Not much, they are electronic.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> Not much, they are electronic.


Still doesn't help me. Not sure how they are different


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 17, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> 2nd day on my own. Had lunch by a river.


where is that?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Still doesn't help me. Not sure how they are different


The magnetic ones use transformers, useful amount of copper there.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Top definition
> 
> scarberia
> Found in the east end of Toronto. An entire city (600 000+) of hoodlums, scumbags, druggies, gangsters etc. Also known as Scarborough, Scar-town, Scarlem. Was notorious in the early 90's as the crime capital of Canada. The population is generally low-brow.


lol that's it. Lots of low income high rise apartment buildings and townhouse complexes. I've been to Scarborough Town Center mail once and we had to evacuate becuase of a gang shooting.



cannabineer said:


> I was four in January ‘66 when two snowstorms back-to-backed the DC area. I remember that once dad had shoveled the driveway, I could not see over the sides.


Were you old enough to go out and dig forts in the snowbanks?



DarkWeb said:


> Actually before covid times......I would've been driving right in the 2" per hour and not thought twice. Good equipment and experience help......especially with knowing when it's too much and how to go back.


two inches per hour is outside my comfort zone. My last two years of high school I commuted from Orillia to Barrie through some crazy snow storms in a ancient beat up volvo. I just took my time and eventually got there. The absolute worst are city jackass' in pickup trucks who think they're invincible then have no idea what to do once they start to lose control. And people who tailgate when you're in the slow lane.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 17, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> where is that?


Columbia River Gorge


----------



## manfredo (Dec 17, 2020)

41 inches was the official weather report, highest snowfall total in the state . WTF , and now I have no internet. Took me 6 hours to get my driveway opened up enough to get out of here and go get my snow blower. Then 3 hours at the rental. Probably half done with each of them. That's probably the biggest snowfall we've had in like 30 years


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol that's it. Lots of low income high rise apartment buildings and townhouse complexes. I've been to Scarborough Town Center mail once and we had to evacuate becuase of a gang shooting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No forts. I was bundled up in this robin’s-egg-blue straitjackety snowsuit thing that left me with impressions I finally have the vocabulary to express.

I can’t move
I can’t use my hands in these lobster claw things
I can’t see over the top
I don’t like cold
Get me out of this confining itchy thing
Winter sux
Parents, end this enormity


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol that's it. Lots of low income high rise apartment buildings and townhouse complexes. I've been to Scarborough Town Center mail once and we had to evacuate becuase of a gang shooting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got passed today.....then he hit his brakes because he realized we were coming into town......someone else got in front of him and I turned for gas. Out of state idiot got nowhere.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Columbia River Gorge


Been there
Have cool colored gravel from the Thief Creek Lake parking lot


----------



## raratt (Dec 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Been there
> Have cool colored gravel from the Thief Creek Lake parking lot


There is some really cool sedimentary rock on Ft Irwin by Barstow. I have some in my fish tank. Layers of purple, orange and red. They crush it for roads.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> There is some really cool sedimentary rock on Ft Irwin by Barstow. I have some in my fish tank. Layers of purple, orange and red. They crush it for roads.


I have the Roadcuts book for junior geologists. Sounds like a day trip on a nice day.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 17, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> I had a red heeler a few years back, does that count?


----------



## DCcan (Dec 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> There is some really cool sedimentary rock on Ft Irwin by Barstow. I have some in my fish tank. Layers of purple, orange and red. They crush it for roads.


I really miss having interesting rocks, just granite for miles till you hit the Hudson valley or St Croix sandstones


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> No forts. I was bundled up in this robin’s-egg-blue straitjackety snowsuit thing that left me with impressions I finally have the vocabulary to express.
> 
> I can’t move
> I can’t use my hands in these lobster claw things
> ...


were you in a Christmas Story?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> where you in a Christmas Story?


Never put an eye out
at least not my own


----------



## DCcan (Dec 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> where you in a Christmas Story?


Nothing like layers of frozen wool to peel off later, huh?


----------



## raratt (Dec 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I have the Roadcuts book for junior geologists. Sounds like a day trip on a nice day.


Unfortunately a person needs a "club card" from a military service to go there.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Drove all the way to Scarberia to get cannolis and they were sold out, guess you have to be there before noon if you want any.  Okay give me six strawberry tarts. That'll be $23.73
> 
> View attachment 4770914


My Dad used to say “don’t blow all your money on tarts”


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Nothing like layers of frozen wool to peel off later, huh?


temperatures that support water as a solid are morally wrong.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> My Dad used to say “don’t blow all your money on tarts”


That reminds me of the line from
Plato
“pastries and courtesans”

well what if I want a fucking donut


----------



## DCcan (Dec 17, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> My Dad used to say “don’t blow all your money on tarts”


My Mom used to say that to my Dad...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Never put an eye out
> at least not my own


lol I think that's my favorite christmas movie.



DCcan said:


> Nothing like layers of frozen wool to peel off later, huh?


I was raised nylons and thermal fleece.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> My Dad used to say “don’t blow all your money on tarts”


probably wasn't referring to strawberry tarts


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2020)

DCcan said:


> My Mom used to say that to my Dad...


never

with a


----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 17, 2020)

Took a nap, cuddled with kitties, argued about politics with strangers on Facebook, packed a bong.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> probably wasn't referring to strawberry tarts


Especially redheads!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Especially redheads!


dude.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> never
> View attachment 4771207
> with a
> View attachment 4771212


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> View attachment 4771216


It ended in massive dessertion


----------



## DCcan (Dec 17, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Especially redheads!


That was my mom's warning to my dad.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2020)

DCcan said:


> That was my mom's warning to my dad.


This is why “gingerly” is a known adverb.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> This is why “gingerly” is a known adverb.


D- in adverbs, on all my tests.
Usually did late homework for other classes instead.


----------



## raratt (Dec 17, 2020)

I was like a moth to a flame with redheads, usually got burned also.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2020)

DCcan said:


> D- in adverbs, on all my tests.
> Usually did late homework for other classes instead.


Adverbs are a slam dunk.
Conjunctions were my Thermopylae.


----------



## raratt (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2020)

raratt said:


>


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4770940


Just not being enthusiastic enough.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Just not being enthusiastic enough.


ow


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I was four in January ‘66 when two snowstorms back-to-backed the DC area. I remember that once dad had shoveled the driveway, I could not see over the sides.


I remember Dad jumping out of the 2nd story of our AF row housing in northern Maine & digging us out with the neighbors. It was so deep - like 8/10ish feet at the end of winter.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Just not being enthusiastic enough.


snow is probably a dead lay


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> snow is probably a dead lay


In man vs. snowbank my money is on Frosty


----------



## DCcan (Dec 17, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I remember Dad jumping out of the 2nd story of our AF row housing in northern Maine & digging us out with the neighbors. It was so deep - like 8/10ish feet at the end of winter.


Loring SAC base in Limestone probably, never melts till May.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> In man vs. snowbank my money is on Frosty


not really a fair fight. Man's only option is to retreat internally.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 17, 2020)

Loring it was. Dad was SAC


----------



## raratt (Dec 17, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Loring it was. Dad was SAC


So was I.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 17, 2020)

I could drive to NYC, eat and take a nap from where I'm at in Maine before I got to Limestone driving north..that is far.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> There is some really cool sedimentary rock on Ft Irwin by Barstow. I have some in my fish tank. Layers of purple, orange and red. They crush it for roads.





cannabineer said:


> I have the Roadcuts book for junior geologists. Sounds like a day trip on a nice day.


Supposed to be some killer fire agate out around there along with other agates. Would love to try sometime if I ever make it down that way again.
My Dad used to take us shooting into this mountain all the time near Barstow. If I knew there was some gemstones to be had around there back when he would take us I would have also had him take us gemstone hunting.
When I was a very young kid, dude busted out his tommy gun there. I’m pretty sure it was because of that beautiful day that i’ve been hooked on blowing shit up ever since.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 18, 2020)

Thankfully wifi is back on....Thought I was gonna have to use a hotspot to read the newspaper.

Passed out on the sofa til 2 am and woke up totally confused, after smoking hash 

I am sore as can be but today should be easier than yesterday, and my buddy is gonna help as he has the day off. I feel bad for all the delivery drivers. It'll be days before most people are dug out from all this crap. Most stores were closed yesterday, parking lots untouched.

Wake & bake time, followed by a looooong hot shower...then more snow!


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Dec 18, 2020)

Quick pic of Quackers, our duck.


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Dec 18, 2020)

I put a bird bath heater in there, it’s only 5 amps, but it’s kept her kiddie pool ice free even when it got down to 23F. She seems to be a happy duck, but we are looking for a buddy for her.


----------



## Allbr (Dec 18, 2020)

I did a 14hrs shift driving truck, now I'm home relaxing with a glass of rum.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 18, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Thankfully wifi is back on....Thought I was gonna have to use a hotspot to read the newspaper.
> 
> Passed out on the sofa til 2 am and woke up totally confused, after smoking hash
> 
> ...


----------



## doublejj (Dec 18, 2020)

2021 clone mothers....still hoping to get a couple more





rejects...and cloners in dry dock


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 18, 2020)

Finished my 2nd week today... Had a lunch walk on the river reflecting on everything and nothing.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 18, 2020)

Black bear cub? No other prints to verify with.


----------



## raratt (Dec 19, 2020)

Hacked up a ham this afternoon, cue the psycho music. Have a roast out for dinner, I'll grill it. Buds and suds time awhile ago.


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 19, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> ^^^^can’t wait to drop into my hottub out the master bedroom. You guys don’t even know.


Oh, I know.


Hope everyone is well.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 19, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Oh, I know.
> View attachment 4772909
> 
> Hope everyone is well.


Damn I miss that.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 19, 2020)

Went Christmas shopping. Goodbye now, I’ve lost my mind.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 19, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Went Christmas shopping. Goodbye now, I’ve lost my mind.








I'd get one....


----------



## manfredo (Dec 19, 2020)

That just made me think I need to go visit my friends that have a hot tub!! Sounds awesome right about now, with a big frozen drink.

Spent the day doing snow removal from roofs. They are calling for 40'sF and rain next week...forecast for disaster. I have a patio to shovel tomorrow and I'll be done. 

A huge sports complex collapsed today. Think if it had been full of kids! And if it melts too fast, flooding. And it's only December...If we get another storm there is no place to put the snow. 

Oh remember the college kids I was saying I asked to move their motorcycles...Guess where one got moved too??? The living room


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 19, 2020)

manfredo said:


> That just made me think I need to go visit my friends that have a hot tub!! Sounds awesome right about now, with a big frozen drink.
> 
> Spent the day doing snow removal from roofs. They are calling for 40'sF and rain next week...forecast for disaster. I have a patio to shovel tomorrow and I'll be done.
> 
> ...


No damage deposit refund for them.


----------



## lokie (Dec 19, 2020)

manfredo said:


> That just made me think I need to go visit my friends that have a hot tub!! Sounds awesome right about now, with a big frozen drink.
> 
> Spent the day doing snow removal from roofs. They are calling for 40'sF and rain next week...forecast for disaster. I have a patio to shovel tomorrow and I'll be done.
> 
> ...


----------



## raratt (Dec 19, 2020)

lokie said:


>


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 19, 2020)

Quick trip to the beach for our first restaurant meal in 9 months.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 19, 2020)

lokie said:


>


OMG those wood floors


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 19, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Quick trip to the beach for our first restaurant meal in 9 months.


Should add under a canopy outdoors. Fish & chips never tasted better!


----------



## raratt (Dec 20, 2020)

Had to troubleshoot why one of my lights died last night. Anyone know of a place with a 315W CMH ballast on sale?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 20, 2020)

Trimmn lemon stilton
You know I’m smokn it as I go
Like to do dry trimmn
Much easier on my hands yo


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> Had to troubleshoot why one of my lights died last night. Anyone know of a place with a 315W CMH ballast on sale?


What kind of budget do you have? Plenty of used on CL these days.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 20, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> What kind of budget do you have? Plenty of used on CL these days.


Least in OR


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 20, 2020)

Gathered some seaweed crushed some shells, not much today pleasent Sunday though, even though UK has new variant of Covid


----------



## manfredo (Dec 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> Had to troubleshoot why one of my lights died last night. Anyone know of a place with a 315W CMH ballast on sale?


Are yours the all in ones, or is it a separate ballast?


----------



## lokie (Dec 20, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Gathered some seaweed crushed some shells, not much today pleasent Sunday though, even though UK has new variant of Covid


Seaweed and shells? Are you organic composting?


----------



## raratt (Dec 20, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Are yours the all in ones, or is it a separate ballast?


Separate, I already have another ballast on order for MH/HPS dual end fixture. Not sure if it will put out too much heat in the summer though.


farmingfisherman said:


> What kind of budget do you have? Plenty of used on CL these days.


Most are not CMH, and the prices aren't a buy around here.
I did find a new one for $100 on sale.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 20, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> Gathered some seaweed crushed some shells, not much today pleasent Sunday though, *even though UK has new variant of Covid*


I hadn't heard about this....and don't know if want too


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I hadn't heard about this....and don't know if want too


There is a new, highly contagious strain. Flights from/to UK from continental Europe have been largely or completely suspended.

Perhaps one of those Danish mink was a damn good swimmer.


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 20, 2020)

All good news coming in on vaccines then this hits us, and loads of the country now can't meet their pubs and restaurants are closed and it's worse, sigh.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> All good news coming in on vaccines then this hits us, and loads of the country now can't meet their pubs and restaurants are closed and it's worse, sigh.


I have not been to a pub (bar in USA) or restaurant in over nine months. I won’t go until I’ve been vaccinated.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 20, 2020)

Damn I was just researching it a little....Scary as hell! I just said this week this would be the worst thing that could happen, and now it has. 

2020 could be the tip of the iceberg!!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 20, 2020)

A couple weeks ago I discovered a water leak in our main bathroom and it caused some damage. I was chugging along with the repairs, when my stepdaughter came to town to visit. so mamashark said to put it on pause. I finally got back at it yesterday. 
I primered and textured all the walls (should have done the ceiling, shit), and layed a few tiles that were missing. There were no tiles when I removed the old bathroom vanity.
Texturing the walls took all day. Used those spray cans. They actually work fairly well. It's just tedious. Spary, wait, knock down, spray, wait, knock down...
Mamashark painted a light fixture and a mirror. She also made me a sammich! 
Now I need to paint at least 2 walls. I need to move the new vanity into place and I need to put the toilet tank back on. 

SH420


----------



## peterk426 (Dec 20, 2020)

I did some laundry. Hung up my 300W Light. Turned it on. Bought the vivosun UV glasses on amazon. dam that lights no joke


----------



## lokie (Dec 20, 2020)

peterk426 said:


> I did some laundry. Hung up my 300W Light. Turned it on. Bought the vivosun UV glasses on amazon. dam that lights no joke




Welcome to TnT!

I have a pair of those shades.






I have replaced 3 bulbs since the last time I put them on.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 20, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4773822
> 
> Welcome to TnT!
> 
> ...


I just broke my protective glasses back out since starting the DE bulbs back up...But yeah, mine were collecting dust too.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 20, 2020)

Getting there. I need to hit it again but it's good for today 


After the next coat I need to put up a cabinet and the towel bars. And I think some new rugs are needed 

SH420


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 20, 2020)

Cleaned the kitchen for my wife and made Sancocho for winter solstice/great conjunction/Birth of the Sun.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 20, 2020)

I made pie this morning too.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 21, 2020)

Fudge, perfect without the usual test batch!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 21, 2020)

peterk426 said:


> I did some laundry. Hung up my 300W Light. Turned it on. Bought the vivosun UV glasses on amazon. dam that lights no joke


Have you received them yet? The pair I got from vivosun were HUGE! I had to put an inch of padding to make them sorta fit.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 21, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Cleaned the kitchen for my wife and made Sancocho for winter solstice/great conjunction/Birth of the Sun.View attachment 4773990


I'd eat that


----------



## doublejj (Dec 21, 2020)

4 beautiful new clone mothers ....thanks again my friend, you know who you are.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 21, 2020)

Saw my pain management dr. today and he is gonna blast my shoulder with steroids after the 1st of the year....I'll try it! I've had enough of them injections to know it's 50 /50 at best , that it helps. It's 100% guaranteed to help the doctor make his rent payment.

Gonna make pasta tonight I think....Better go hit the bakery for some fresh bread. It's a good cold dark pasta kind of night. Finished the filets last night...they were sooo freakin' good! That hunk of beef was one of the best Christmas presents ever!!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2020)

manfredo said:


> It was a good cold dark pasta kind of night.


So began the masterpiece novel from Carlo Dickens.


----------



## raratt (Dec 21, 2020)

Put a couple hooks into the ceiling of the grow room to hang my humungo hood when the DE ballast arrives next week. I'll figure out if I got the placement right then.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 21, 2020)

I did a lot, for me, today and I’m really excited. Go enbrel go...


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 21, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Saw my pain management dr. today and he is gonna blast my shoulder with steroids after the 1st of the year....I'll try it! I've had enough of them injections to know it's 50 /50 at best , that it helps. It's 100% guaranteed to help the doctor make his rent payment.
> 
> *Gonna make pasta tonight I think*....Better go hit the bakery for some fresh bread. It's a good cold dark pasta kind of night. Finished the filets last night...they were sooo freakin' good! That hunk of beef was one of the best Christmas presents ever!!


With no family here this year will be lasagna and stuffed peppers and mushrooms for Christmas  I love pasta but can't really afford the carbs as often as I'd like.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 21, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Saw my pain management dr. today and he is gonna blast my shoulder with steroids after the 1st of the year....I'll try it! I've had enough of them injections to know it's 50 /50 at best , that it helps. It's 100% guaranteed to help the doctor make his rent payment.
> 
> Gonna make pasta tonight I think....Better go hit the bakery for some fresh bread. It's a good cold dark pasta kind of night. Finished the filets last night...they were sooo freakin' good! That hunk of beef was one of the best Christmas presents ever!!


I’ve had two injections in my right hand, 2 in my right elbow and one in my left. The hand injections hurt like a mother fucker omfg.

Blew my back out last week wrenching on my truck of all things. Can’t believe i’ve made it this far without. Was only a matter of time. Now I have no more excuses. Time to do all that work to finish my insurance claim


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 21, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I’ve had two injections in my right hand, 2 in my right elbow and one in my left. The hand injections hurt like a mother fucker omfg.
> 
> Blew my back out last week wrenching on my truck of all things. Can’t believe i’ve made it this far without. Was only a matter of time. Now I have no more excuses. Time to do all that work to finish my insurance claim


I get them in my thumbs


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 21, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I’ve had two injections in my right hand, 2 in my right elbow and one in my left. The hand injections hurt like a mother fucker omfg.
> 
> Blew my back out last week wrenching on my truck of all things. Can’t believe i’ve made it this far without. Was only a matter of time. Now I have no more excuses. Time to do all that work to finish my insurance claim


Now you take care of those delicate hands.


----------



## peterk426 (Dec 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you received them yet? The pair I got from vivosun were HUGE! I had to put an inch of padding to make them sorta fit.
> 
> View attachment 4774363


I ordered mine! Those lights are no joke!


----------



## manfredo (Dec 21, 2020)

Delicate hands, reminds me...My buddy was helping me plow snow last week. We were driving back to my shop and I said "remind me to get the come along", which is a portable hand winch....we got there and he said, don't forget the reach around...lol (no mechanical aptitude)

There's a freakin' mouse in the house...Traps are set!!


----------



## manfredo (Dec 21, 2020)

Omg, I s*** you not I hit post reply and I heard snap from the kitchen


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 21, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Omg, I s*** you not I hit post reply and I heard snap from the kitchenView attachment 4774686


Looks like a deer mouse, careful. You're gonna need to sanitize. Hantavirus is present in a small percentage of deer mice 

SH420


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 22, 2020)

I purchased a luxury leather recliner from craigslist for $200 last week, and just had the movers drop it off on Saturday and take out my old one (which cost me another $200 including a generous tip). This thing is a throne - Dude bought this with a matching leather couch for $5000 last year for his wife, who just left him in August. Bummer in the summer, I can relate. I've had it for 2 days and have taken at least 6 naps in it. Merry xmas to me...
















Edgebrook Living Room Recliner EDGL791015BD Walter E. Smithe Furniture + Design


A beautifully tailored, classic leather recliner featuring Blend Down Coil cushions and nail head trim. Take note of the elegant Bombay shaping in the arms, beautiful turned legs and attached box border back pillows.




www.smithe.com


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 22, 2020)

Spending some quality time shopping for seeds.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 22, 2020)

I reset the mouse traps and went to bed...Got up at 3 am and there was another victim. Re-baited and re-set traps and no signs of any more....I think I got the little lovebirds! I don't think they were in here long as no food had been gotten into.

Well now they are calling for a real mess around here...Supposed to rain hard on Thursday...and with all the snow, people could be screwed, and there's the possibility of flooding, along with roofs collapsing!!! I got my roofs shoveled...mostly. Headed over to the rentals today to clean a few porch roofs off.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 22, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Omg, I s*** you not I hit post reply and I heard snap from the kitchenView attachment 4774686


How could that mouse not smell the scent of death on that trap? Vintage?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 22, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> How could that mouse not smell the scent of death on that trap? Vintage?


It doesn't bother them. 
Sometimes they eat each other when food is scarce.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 22, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> How could that mouse not smell the scent of death on that trap? Vintage?


Very vintage...I live in the country and re-use them all the time...the smell of cheese over powers the smell of death, apparently. Actually the trap in the pic got retired though...The spring broke. It had been set outdoors by my door and it was the closest one I could get last night. 

And yeah, I have had them eat each other out in my shop.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 22, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> It doesn't bother them.
> Sometimes they eat each other when food is scarce.


I've seen them eat themselves. We had a pet mouse, chewed off his arms. He wasn't starving. 

SH420


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 22, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I've seen them eat themselves. We had a pet mouse, chewed off his arms. He wasn't starving.
> 
> SH420


!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> !


Right!?


----------



## lokie (Dec 22, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Very vintage...I live in the country and re-use them all the time...the smell of cheese over powers the smell of death, apparently. Actually the trap in the pic got retired though...The spring broke. It had been set outdoors by my door and it was the closest one I could get last night.
> 
> And yeah, I have had them eat each other out in my shop.


Good thing it was just a few small ones. Looks like you would need help to set these up if you have to move to phase 2.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 22, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Right!?


I just asked mamashark if we had any pictures of armless the stoopid mouse... no, no pics

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 22, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I just asked mamashark if we had any pictures of armless the stoopid mouse... no, no pics
> 
> SH420


LOL


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I purchased a luxury leather recliner from craigslist for $200 last week, and just had the movers drop it off on Saturday and take out my old one (which cost me another $200 including a generous tip). This thing is a throne - Dude bought this with a matching leather couch for $5000 last year for his wife, who just left him in August. Bummer in the summer, I can relate. I've had it for 2 days and have taken at least 6 naps in it. Merry xmas to me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I called mine the life sucking chair, once the footstool went up it was just a matter of time.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 22, 2020)

I have to admit my fear last night with all the snow was, a baby rat....Very thankful it was only a couple mice. They probably followed me from the shop, because I fed them a couple of Milk duds last week....lol

In 15 years here I have only had mice inside the house like 2-3 times...This place is tight, but they can squeeze right under the bottom of a door through the weather-stripping....or chew through a wall under siding. 

I lived in a mobile home next to a dairy farm for a few years when I was like 20 years old...I DID have mice all the time, and 2 rats came in there. BIG BIG rats!! I'm still traumatized 40 years later!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 22, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I have to admit my fear last night with all the snow was, a baby rat....Very thankful it was only a couple mice. They probably followed me from the shop, because I fed them a couple of Milk duds last week....lol
> 
> In 15 years here I have only had mice inside the house like 2-3 times...This place is tight, but they can squeeze right under the bottom of a door through the weather-stripping....or chew through a wall under siding.
> 
> I lived in a mobile home next to a dairy farm for a few years when I was like 20 years old...I DID have mice all the time, and 2 rats came in there. BIG BIG rats!! I'm still traumatized 40 years later!!


Meow never have mice


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Meow never have mice
> View attachment 4775094


Yeah, my cat is a serial killer...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 22, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, my cat is a serial killer...


Bipolar serial killer to boot


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 22, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, my cat is a serial killer...


I have to find a picture of the head and tail that were left on the front steps 



SH420


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 22, 2020)

lokie said:


> Good thing it was just a few small ones. Looks like you would need help to set these up if you have to move to phase 2.
> 
> View attachment 4775045


That kid is nuts, his neighbors must live in terror: he built a 200 watt car mounted laser death ray. I recognized the driveway where he tests all his implements of destruction, Here is his deathray build, you'll see the driveway around 5:45 min into it


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Meow never have mice
> View attachment 4775094


Beautiful cat, had one that looked almost identical. She lived to 18 yr, her name was Dropcloth


----------



## smoothJoe (Dec 22, 2020)

420God said:


> What did you do today that you're proud of? Something at work, home, school, personal achievement, etc...


yes!!!!!


----------



## smoothJoe (Dec 22, 2020)

ok maybe not 



DON't JUDGE !!!!!!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 22, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Beautiful cat, had one that looked almost identical. She lived to 18 yr, her name was Dropcloth


Dropcloth lol

this is CC, short for cannabis cat. yeah, she’s got a drug problem.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Dropcloth lol
> 
> this is CC, short for cannabis cat. yeah, she’s got a drug problem.


My mind immediately went here.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 22, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> My mind immediately went here.


Oh gut rot


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Dropcloth lol
> 
> this is CC, short for cannabis cat. yeah, she’s got a drug problem.


I guess, considering a lot of people call me Patron, I’ve no room to talk.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 22, 2020)

The back is super fucked. The worst part is sitting and I need to do a bunch of shit on the laptop for my insurance claim. Got about 100k still to claim because thats the way it works. Lots. I mean LOTS of computer excel spreadsheet type of bullshit. Insurance is making me list every fucking thing i lost. I’ll hit the number and lots of other insurance companies just straight paid out mine didn’t.
I’m not saying this shit for sympathy just whats going on and why I said fuck that shit today and am making rosin
Got this done so far.



@doublejj sorry i forgot to kick you down some. I really wanted you to try the cake nugrun


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 22, 2020)

I got 3 more zips to make. Tomorrow.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 22, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> I got 3 more zips to make. Tomorrow.


My back hurts nudge nudge wink wink


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 22, 2020)

Had to drop off a quarter pound to a client in the suburbs, and stopped by my fav Mediterranean spot to pick up some lunch, a meat platter combo with rice. SO GOOD. I want to pick up xmas dinner from the same spot I picked up Thanksgiving dinner, a cute little German place. I knew that the deadline to order was 2 days ago, so I picked up the phone and turned on the charm - 

Hello, my name is Tyler. I picked up Thanksgiving dinner from you, and I had to call you to say that it was SO delicious! Kinda like mom's, but even better...
Oh, you are so sweet! Thank you for saying that.
Of course. Listen, I know I'm a little late but... would you be able to squeeze me into your xmas dinner prep???
Well... sure. You said such nice things, we can make an extra for you...

Cha-ching. I could sell air conditioners to Eskimos. My kid used to hear me sell on the phone, and he'd come into the room and watch in amazement. He seems to have picked up the skill, too. It will serve him well...


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2020)

Beer shelf filled, rib steak out for dinner. I think I have the balance right between the heater/exhaust/intake fans in the grow room. New ballasts will be here next week, 1 CMH for veg, 1 HPS for flower. We'll see how this works in the future.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 22, 2020)

i did that second bob ross one too a couple years ago. That’s how much of an artist I am just sayin


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 22, 2020)

@Aeroknow 
Anyone else seeing this? Is it just me?


----------



## sarahJane211 (Dec 22, 2020)

went caving then swimming ....... the water was cold, but it washed the bat poop off us.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> @Aeroknow
> Anyone else seeing this? Is it just me?
> View attachment 4775520View attachment 4775519


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 22, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4775526


I just about choked on an ice cube


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2020)

sarahJane211 said:


> went caving then swimming ....... the water was cold, but it washed the bat poop off us.View attachment 4775516View attachment 4775521


the batshit never comes completely off


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> the batshit never comes completely off


Goddamn it! I was about to reply with almost the exact same sentence. +rep...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> the batshit never comes completely off


I can’t believe he still comes around.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I can’t believe he still comes around.


I dunno ... that Buffalo rut romper room ... it compels.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 22, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> The back is super fucked. The worst part is sitting and I need to do a bunch of shit on the laptop for my insurance claim. Got about 100k still to claim because thats the way it works. Lots. I mean LOTS of computer excel spreadsheet type of bullshit. Insurance is making me list every fucking thing i lost. I’ll hit the number and lots of other insurance companies just straight paid out mine didn’t.
> I’m not saying this shit for sympathy just whats going on and why I said fuck that shit today and am making rosin
> Got this done so far.
> View attachment 4775378
> ...


That looks hella sweet!!  Alright bro, I can't pass that up. I will make a run up there after x-mas. I'd come tomorrow but i already have something planned. See you in a couple days. Stay safe and Merry Christmas..
P.S. how much for an oz for your favorite buddy?


----------



## doublejj (Dec 22, 2020)

I'm Gonna play santa tomorrow and deliver some x-mas presents up to the farm crew....


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 22, 2020)

Finished for the year, thank fuck for that


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Finished for the year, thank fuck for that


I leave a humble reverent offering for the oldest god


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Been there
> Have cool colored gravel from the Thief Creek Lake parking lot


How appropriate.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> How appropriate.


Act of liberation


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Act of liberation


Just spreading the love around..


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 22, 2020)

City driving today, even with lighter traffic its still very stressful specially after country driving for the last 4 days.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 22, 2020)

Hey Everyone! It's that time of year again for the biggest sale of the best online music lesson site on Earth, Artistworks! I LOVE these guys, I take classical guitar lessons and violin lessons here with two amazing teachers that I could never afford irl. There are hundreds of lessons in their online library from each instructor at which to learn at your own pace, and you can even watch every other students' lessons to watch them progress. The greatest feature is the one-on-one back and forth videos with your instructor!!! You send in a video of something you're working on or want to learn, the teacher watches it, then makes a response video with tips and direct instruction on what to do to improve to the next level!!! You can send in as many videos as you like - most people do once a week, but you can even do more. This method is revolutionary, second best only to private lessons that would run you $100+ per hour. The regular price is $279, but with their 50% holiday sale, the unlimited year long membership is only $140! They have world class teachers in almost every instrument (even voice) in every style - rock, jazz, classical, country, etc. Please check them out and support them. It is the perfect gift, especially since we're all locked inside, anyway. Sale ends soon. Don't just sit there this winter, become a musical god! So cool...






__





All Courses


Beginner to advanced music lessons online at ArtistWorks. Watch lessons, practice and submit for feedback. Sign up today!




artistworks.com






My grammy winning guitar teacher -


----------



## neosapien (Dec 23, 2020)

Finally pretty much done with my upcycle project. I chose to just go with a contact paper for the top and not try my hand at the epoxy. I decided I should try that on a practice piece first. Wife's happy, that's all that matters. Can finally use the stove without needing to pull a million things out first.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 23, 2020)

An old buddy called this a.m., looking for a contractor referral. His 3 car garage collapsed from the weight of the snow...which is why I spent the last few days doing snow removal from my roofs.

It's Christmas eve eve  Wake & bake!!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 23, 2020)

manfredo said:


> An old buddy called this a.m., looking for a contractor referral. His 3 car garage collapsed from the weight of the snow...which is why I spent the last few days doing snow removal from my roofs.
> 
> It's Christmas eve eve  Wake & bake!!


Still remember my Dad bracing our carport when we would get heavy snow..


----------



## manfredo (Dec 23, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Finally pretty much done with my upcycle project. I chose to just go with a contact paper for the top and not try my hand at the epoxy. I decided I should try that on a practice piece first. Wife's happy, that's all that matters. Can finally use the stove without needing to pull a million things out first.
> 
> View attachment 4775941


Another nice upgrade is new Formica / laminate....You can go right over the old laminate if there is any...and the only special tool you need is a router and a flush trim bit. I bought a cheapo ay Harbor freight as I use it rarely. 

I re-did my buddies kitchen counter tops. They were in good shape but a 1970's green. I bought a 4' x 8' sheet of high end "granite" laminate for like $120, removed the sink, removed the counters from the wall, re-laminated them, and you would swear they are granite counter tops when you walk in the kitchen. It's actually a fairly easy, fun job (other than removing the sink). He had gotten an estimate for new laminate counter tops for $1,000 so he saved nearly $900 and they can't be told from new!!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 23, 2020)

1st time making tamales 

Turned out fucking great!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 23, 2020)

Gary Goodson said:


> 1st time making tamales
> View attachment 4776024
> Turned out fucking great!


Those look great! My MIL can make some good tamales


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 23, 2020)

I bought 4 more horn cups on eBay this morning

that brings my collection to 11


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2020)

Ever punch yourself in the face opening stubborn cardboard box? I did that today.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> horn cups


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ever punch yourself in the face opening stubborn cardboard box? I did that today.


Wrench handles to the forehead here.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4776048


More like


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> More like
> View attachment 4776050


I’d still wash them ‘cuz you never know whose horn it cupped last.


----------



## raratt (Dec 23, 2020)

Adds new meaning to "His cup overfloweth."


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Wrench handles to the forehead here.


Ouch! Did you need stitches?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 23, 2020)

Too many times over here.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ever punch yourself in the face opening stubborn cardboard box? I did that today.


No, but once I tried to open a tube of toothpaste and wound up in the hospital for three nights


----------



## raratt (Dec 23, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Wrench handles to the forehead here.


Speed handles on aircraft access panels are good that way. Then you look around to see if anyone noticed you abusing yourself.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 23, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Another nice upgrade is new Formica / laminate....You can go right over the old laminate if there is any...and the only special tool you need is a router and a flush trim bit. I bought a cheapo ay Harbor freight as I use it rarely.
> 
> I re-did my buddies kitchen counter tops. They were in good shape but a 1970's green. I bought a 4' x 8' sheet of high end "granite" laminate for like $120, removed the sink, removed the counters from the wall, re-laminated them, and you would swear they are granite counter tops when you walk in the kitchen. It's actually a fairly easy, fun job (other than removing the sink). He had gotten an estimate for new laminate counter tops for $1,000 so he saved nearly $900 and they can't be told from new!!


Yeah there's a lot of stuff one can do. I was attracted to the epoxy because of how unique and cool they can look. Whole Laminate countertops are actually pretty cheap now if you don't have a lot of linear feet and if you're a diy. I would probably just opt for a whole new one. Lowes has a 6' Formica/ laminate for like 129. Which is the size of my sink area.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 23, 2020)

Punched myself in the nuts while trying to shrink wrap stuff a few times.........those handles that uline gives you with the 6" never stay in....


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 23, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> ........the 6" never stay in....


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 23, 2020)

I accidentally stabbed myself in the chest with an X-acto knife in 1987 while I was building this model


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 23, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I accidentally stabbed myself in the chest with an X-acto knife in 1987 while I was building this model
> 
> View attachment 4776070
> 
> ...


Nice work, love the chain.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 23, 2020)

We knew a gal that lived interior Alaska that accidentally stabbed herself in the heart with a knife while processing moose meat last fall.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ouch! Did you need stitches?


Just on my ego.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 23, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Nice work, love the chain.


Thanks! The lights on the display light up and the turntable rotates at 3rpm


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 23, 2020)

I spilt my lip and chipped a tooth opening a tool box once.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 23, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> I spilt my lip and chipped a tooth


Say that three times fast, lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 23, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Say that three times fast, lol


I just did & sounded like Mike Tyson.

Dick!


----------



## raratt (Dec 23, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I just did & sounded like Mike Tyson.
> 
> Dick!


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 23, 2020)

I chipped a tooth in 1981 when a Toyota Landcruiser hood fell on my head, driving my teeth into the radiator
I was lucky it wasn't worse


----------



## raratt (Dec 23, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I chipped a tooth in 1981 when a Toyota Landcruiser hood fell on my head, driving my teeth into the radiator
> I was lucky it wasn't worse


FJ?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> No, but once I tried to open a tube of toothpaste and wound up in the hospital for three nights


There's more to this story. Do tell.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> FJ?


Heck if I know

it was a '65 wagon with a 235 Chevy 6 and a three on the tree

I could shift it up and down without using the clutch


----------



## raratt (Dec 23, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Heck if I know
> 
> it was a '65 wagon with a 235 Chevy 6 and a three on the tree
> 
> I could shift it up and down without using the clutch


This is an FJ40. 55's were later with 4 doors.

55


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> There's more to this story. Do tell.


I took toothpaste from near sea level to over 7000 feet in elevation on a vacation. I opened the now pressurized tube, shot myself in the eye with toothpaste lid, and flinched.

As a result, I put my head through the glass shower door behind me and sliced off 3/5ths of my scalp and my left ear































Penis was okay tho


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 23, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I took toothpaste from near sea level to over 7000 feet in elevation on a vacation. I opened the now pressurized tube, shot myself in the eye with toothpaste lid, and flinched.
> 
> As a result, I put my head through the glass shower door behind me and sliced off 3/5ths of my scalp and my left ear
> 
> ...


Now that's a fuckin story! Shit man!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I took toothpaste from near sea level to over 7000 feet in elevation on a vacation. I opened the now pressurized tube, shot myself in the eye with toothpaste lid, and flinched.
> 
> As a result, I put my head through the glass shower door behind me and sliced off 3/5ths of my scalp and my left ear
> 
> ...


Wow ruining a vacation in style.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2020)

Lol eBay 









Old Papua New Guinea Penis Sheath Gourd | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Old Papua New Guinea Penis Sheath Gourd at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wow ruining a vacation in style.


It was my fault for using a toothpaste tube that had a screw off cap, and not the flip style. I believe the latter would have just resulted in getting toothpaste all over the inside of my toiletries bag... however I chose the former to avoid such a circumstance. Jokes on me


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 23, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I chipped a tooth in 1981 when a Toyota Landcruiser hood fell on my head, driving my teeth into the radiator
> I was lucky it wasn't worse


The tool box was on a Landcruiser ute, death traps


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 23, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Lol eBay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what I’m wearing to my next costume party!!!!






Penis Sheath in the house!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> I know what I’m wearing to my next costume party!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you wear a shirt ...


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 23, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> There's more to this story. Do tell.


3 nights of roaming the halls could be a vacation w/the right nurse.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> This is an FJ40. 55's were later with 4 doors.
> View attachment 4776098
> 55
> View attachment 4776099


Well after a quick google search I found out it was an FJ45, and only 1,000 were made left-hand drive for the US market- it looked like this:


----------



## doublejj (Dec 23, 2020)

Now that the harvest is complete the boys haven't slowed down a bit. Completely emptied the greenhouses of smart pots. I'm gonna have them build raised beds for next season and fill them with new soil. 






P.S. They Loved their garden carts', told me i was the best boss ever....Merry Christmas


----------



## raratt (Dec 23, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Well after a quick google search I found out it was an FJ45, and only 1,000 were made left-hand drive for the US market- it looked like this:


Toyota made a 6 cyl that was a copy of the Chevy straight 6 called an F engine.

Mostly used because of low end torque. It is like a tractor motor, really heavy though because it's all cast iron.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 23, 2020)

I'm still being proactive with snow...Day 7...Next up is a huge thaw and an all day rain tomorrow, Christmas eve., with temps in the 50'sF....That 41" of snow is nice and compressed now. They are already predicting and warning of minor flooding. I'm picking up my basement...I have one big area rug down there I just rolled up. I made sure all my gutter extensions were cleared out and attached. Hoping for the best...Might be a very interesting Christmas, for a lot of people! Like especially all the ones that weren't proactive! I was a Boy Scout and I still remember their motto..."Be prepared!" A damned good one!! Especially if you were sleeping in the scoutmasters tent


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 23, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I'm still being proactive with snow...Day 7...Next up is a huge thaw and an all day rain tomorrow, Christmas eve., with temps in the 50'sF....That 41" of snow is nice and compressed now. They are already predicting and warning of minor flooding. I'm picking up my basement...I have one big area rug down there I just rolled up. I made sure all my gutter extensions were cleared out and attached. Hoping for the best...Might be a very interesting Christmas, for a lot of people! Like especially all the ones that weren't proactive! I was a Boy Scout and I still remember their motto..."Be prepared!" A damned good one!! Especially if you were sleeping in the scoutmasters tent


Semper Paratus


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> Toyota made a 6 cyl that was a copy of the Chevy straight 6 called an F engine.
> View attachment 4776357
> Mostly used because of low end torque. It is like a tractor motor, really heavy though because it's all cast iron.


Yeah, the guy I got it from said the original motor had been replaced with a 235 Chevy, which was apparently a common swap at the time


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 23, 2020)

Just an attempt to keep people aware. Of all the things I actually managed to do today?? My only accomplishment was removing the minuscule expense and concern over the acquisition of moving materials for an honest family facing imminent eviction due to failure on another level. 

Asking people to be aware of your good fortunes and help out if possible. 

Tis the season.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 23, 2020)

I've always felt that altruism is more meaningful when it's anonymous...


----------



## manfredo (Dec 24, 2020)

If Santa is running late... ... It might be because he ate a couple of these peanut butter cookies laced with over 3 g of bubble hash


----------



## raratt (Dec 24, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Yeah, the guy I got it from said the original motor had been replaced with a 235 Chevy, which was apparently a common swap at the time


One of those is worth bank right now, even the FJ40's bring good money. A common engine swap now is a small block Chevy. Actually save weight and the horsepower gain is obvious.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> One of those is worth bank right now, even the FJ40's bring good money. A common engine swap now is a small block Chevy. Actually save weight and the horsepower gain is obvious.


Ever sell yours?


----------



## raratt (Dec 24, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Ever sell yours?


I still have one left, had 3 at one time.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> One of those is worth bank right now, even the FJ40's bring good money. A common engine swap now is a small block Chevy. Actually save weight and the horsepower gain is obvious.


My dad had a '49 Willys CJ3A with a 302 Boss

it was actually better off-road with the old 4-banger


----------



## raratt (Dec 24, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> My dad had a '49 Willys CJ3A with a 302 Boss
> 
> it was actually better off-road with the old 4-banger


I had an FJ40 with a fiberglass body, 5 speed, and a built 350 in it, it was stupid fun. Damn thing would haze the tires in 3rd gear,11.50 15 mud and snow tires. Short wheelbases get scary at about 75.


----------



## raratt (Dec 24, 2020)

The Galaxy DE ballast is out for delivery today.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> The Galaxy DE ballast is out for delivery today.


You're gonna like it! I still have not been able to get my hands on any agrosun 750 DE bulbs...I did get some 1000 watt Agrosuns and am running them dimmed to 825 watts currently.

I ordered 2 more used Galaxy DE ballasts off EBay. The seller lived in NY, like me. So tell me why they are in Wisconsin and have been for several days...I'm a little annoyed, especially since it was supposed to be FedEx 2 day.


Dec 23, 2020
7:58am

PROCESSED THROUGH USPS FACILITY
OAK CREEK, WI 53154

Dec 22, 2020
11:33pm

DEPART USPS FACILITY
GREEN BAY, WI 54303

Dec 22, 2020
12:54pm

PROCESSED THROUGH USPS FACILITY
GREEN BAY, WI 54303

Dec 19, 2020
1:13pm

DEPART POST OFFICE
STONY BROOK, NY 11790

Dec 18, 2020
4:51pm

USPS IN POSSESSION OF ITEM
STONY BROOK, NY 11790

Dec 16, 2020
4:43pm

PRE-SHIPMENT INFO SENT USPS AWAITS ITEM
STONY BROOK, NY 11790

Dec 16, 2020
4:39pm

SHIPPING LBL CREATED USPS AWAITS ITEM
STONY BROOK, NY 11790

Dec 16, 2020
1:39pm

Tracking number provided


----------



## raratt (Dec 24, 2020)

manfredo said:


> You're gonna like it! I still have not been able to get my hands on any agrosun 750 DE bulbs...I did get some 1000 watt Agrosuns and am running them dimmed to 825 watts currently.
> 
> I ordered 2 more used Galaxy DE ballasts off EBay. The seller lived in NY, like me. So tell me why they are in Wisconsin and have been for several days...I'm a little annoyed, especially since it was supposed to be FedEx 2 day.
> 
> ...


Illuminar has some for a decent price, not sure if they are comparable
.https://shop.iluminarlighting.com/product/lamps-de-hps-750w/
Even cheaper here.








ILUMINAR DE HPS Lamp 750W


PPF: up to 2100 Î¼mol/sLumen/watt: up to 150Color Temperature: 2K The ILUMINAR 600W, 600/750W, and 1000W Double Ended HPS grow lights surpass the competition and fall consistently at the top of their class with an amazing output of up to 2100 Î¼mol/s and an enhanced PAR maintenance over its...




agron.io


----------



## sunni (Dec 24, 2020)

I’m supposed to be off work yet people can’t seem to just chill out today so here I am cleaning up arguments and meltdowns

so far Ihave made the cranberry sauce
Prepped the green beans 
About to prep the funeral potatoes for the morning 
And bake the pecan pie


----------



## manfredo (Dec 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> The Galaxy DE ballast is out for delivery today.


Did you order a bulb & hood? I have 2 DE hoods and debating whether i want more than that. They make an air cooled hood for DE bulbs but I wonder if, or how much it takes away from the lights output? https://www.ebay.com/itm/114239249232?mkevt=1&mkcid=1&mkrid=711-53200-19255-0&campid=5338683863&customid=114239249232_11700&toolid=11000



raratt said:


> Illuminar has some for a decent price, not sure if they are comparable
> .https://shop.iluminarlighting.com/product/lamps-de-hps-750w/


I saw those and might try them. What are you gonna run?


----------



## manfredo (Dec 24, 2020)

raratt said:


> Illuminar has some for a decent price, not sure if they are comparable
> .https://shop.iluminarlighting.com/product/lamps-de-hps-750w/
> Even cheaper here.
> 
> ...











ILUMINAR Lamp DE HPS 750W 1400 µmols/s


PPF: up to 2100 μmol/sLumen/watt: up to 150Color Temperature: 2K The ILUMINAR 600W, 600/750W, and 1000W Double Ended HPS grow lights surpass the competition and fall consistently at the top of their class with an amazing output of up to 2100 μmol/s and an enhanced PAR maintenance over its...




agron.io





I already had them in my cart...check out the price!! Ooops, just noticed you had Agron too!!! Thanks!


----------



## manfredo (Dec 24, 2020)

sunni said:


> I’m supposed to be off work yet people can’t seem to just chill out today so here I am cleaning up arguments and meltdowns
> 
> so far Ihave made the cranberry sauce
> Prepped the green beans
> ...


Funeral potatoes???

I made a green bean casserole for my brother. He loves the stuff, and he doesn't cook, and it's our grandmas recipe, plus I got him a nice glass rolling tray and a new winter coat....plus some bubble hash and magic cookies. I called him to drop the stuff off and he's in a bar  I guess I get corona germs in return!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 24, 2020)

manfredo said:


> You're gonna like it! I still have not been able to get my hands on any agrosun 750 DE bulbs...I did get some 1000 watt Agrosuns and am running them dimmed to 825 watts currently.
> 
> I ordered 2 more used Galaxy DE ballasts off EBay. The seller lived in NY, like me. So tell me why they are in Wisconsin and have been for several days...I'm a little annoyed, especially since it was supposed to be FedEx 2 day.
> 
> ...


Dropshiped?


----------



## sunni (Dec 24, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Funeral potatoes???
> 
> I made a green bean casserole for my brother. He loves the stuff, and he doesn't cook, and it's our grandmas recipe, plus I got him a nice glass rolling tray and a new winter coat....plus some bubble hash and magic cookies. I called him to drop the stuff off and he's in a bar  I guess I get corona germs in return!


They’re called various stuff 

like diced frozen potatoes cheese and soup mixed together topped with cornflake

except mine are vegan

awe I hope you are all going to be safe


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 24, 2020)

manfredo said:


> You're gonna like it! I still have not been able to get my hands on any agrosun 750 DE bulbs...I did get some 1000 watt Agrosuns and am running them dimmed to 825 watts currently.
> 
> I ordered 2 more used Galaxy DE ballasts off EBay. The seller lived in NY, like me. So tell me why they are in Wisconsin and have been for several days...I'm a little annoyed, especially since it was supposed to be FedEx 2 day.
> 
> ...


My buddy just replaced all his 750w bulbs with gavitas 600/750 bulb. They work too. Looks like Ushio does now too.

i had a par meter before the fire and compared allot of different stuff but not the 750w agrosun so wouldn’t be able to tell you which 750w bulb that’s out now is the best.
I ended up running all phillips and ushio bulbs in my last setup. Currently running the gavita bulbs that came with the fixtures and they kick ass.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 24, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Dropshiped?


I had a 10k dollar order from them, or, through them. Dropshipped.

the driver wouldn’t come out here so he had me meet him at a local hydro shop. That was fuckin weird, but the hydroshop owner gave me the same deals Agron was gonna give me on my next big order. So that was cool.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 24, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Dropshiped?


Nope, a private seller on EBay...a sloppy one apparently. So now these ballasts have been bounced around wayyyy tooo much!! If not in great shape they will be going back.

Kind of wishing I bought the Gavita all in one DE's lamps now...and I may still.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2020)

Christmas dinner is coming together. I cooked a 5-lb rib roast sous vide, 30 hours at 132 and then 18 at 134.
Pulled a gray chunk of meat out of 11 fluid ounces of a dark red-brown liquid.
I turned that liquid into gravy (roux of flour and butter), which will go on the meat and on the mashies.

I seared the meat in a 500-degree oven on a rack. For an oven roast, a 5- to 10-minute hot sear is called for. I gave it a full 20 since I started with a lukewarm piece.

The wine is a ‘90 Hermitage (though Chapoutier has chosen an archaic spelling for this flagship cuvée), one of my cellar monsters.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Christmas dinner is coming together. I cooked a 5-lb rib roast sous vide, 30 hours at 132 and then 18 at 134.
> Pulled a gray chunk of meat out of 11 fluid ounces of a dark red-brown liquid.
> I turned that liquid into gravy (roux of flour and butter), which will go on the meat and on the mashies.
> 
> ...


@Singlemalt it smelled faintly of alcohol when I cut the bag


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 24, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> @Singlemalt it smelled faintly of alcohol when I cut the bag


it won't after the oven sear


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> it won't after the oven sear


It didn’t; but I soon will.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 24, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Nope, a private seller on EBay...a sloppy one apparently. So now these ballasts have been bounced around wayyyy tooo much!! If not in great shape they will be going back.
> 
> Kind of wishing I bought the Gavita all in one DE's lamps now...and I may still.


Hopefully they are packed up good. Back in the early 2000's I sold a lot of items I had dropshiped on eBay.


----------



## raratt (Dec 24, 2020)

Ballast was delivered to the wrong house by the post office, they guy brought it to me though. Bright light. I think it was used though.
Road trip to pick up take and bake pizza, beer and eggs at the market then I'll be done for the day.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 24, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Hopefully they are packed up good. Back in the early 2000's I sold a lot of items I had dropshiped on eBay.


I actually conversed with the seller before i bought them...They claimed the 2 ballasts were used for 1 grow, and they came with a 90 day warranty. And I said "I'll buy them both if you promise to pack them real well, because you know how stuff gets handled this time of year" and they replied "I am the queen of bubble wrap, no worries" so we'll see! Took them 3 days to get to the PO, so not the queen of shipping! You know how it goes with EBay...They are late so I can force them to refund me if I want to. 

I bought from this other place recently who is a drop shipper....Grow Generation, and they have been mostly terrible.


----------



## raratt (Dec 24, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I actually conversed with the seller before i bought them...They claimed the 2 ballasts were used for 1 grow, and they came with a 90 day warranty. And I said "I'll buy them both if you promise to pack them real well, because you know how stuff gets handled this time of year" and they replied "I am the queen of bubble wrap, no worries" so we'll see! Took them 3 days to get to the PO, so not the queen of shipping! You know how it goes with EBay...They are late so I can force them to refund me if I want to.
> 
> I bought from this other place recently who is a drop shipper....Grow Generation, and they have been mostly terrible.


My "New condition" ballast is missing a power cord, the 220 adapter plug, and one of the insulating feet. I messaged the seller so we'll see how much $$ he willing to kick back to me.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 24, 2020)

manfredo said:


> I actually conversed with the seller before i bought them...They claimed the 2 ballasts were used for 1 grow, and they came with a 90 day warranty. And I said "I'll buy them both if you promise to pack them real well, because you know how stuff gets handled this time of year" and they replied "I am the queen of bubble wrap, no worries" so we'll see! Took them 3 days to get to the PO, so not the queen of shipping! You know how it goes with EBay...They are late so I can force them to refund me if I want to.
> 
> I bought from this other place recently who is a drop shipper....Grow Generation, and they have been mostly terrible.


LOL "Queen of bubblewrap" you don't put a bigger hat on so the helmet fits!


----------



## raratt (Dec 24, 2020)

Got $30 back for the missing ballast cord parts, wasn't planning on using the 220 adapter anyway, and I had a 120 power cord anyway.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 25, 2020)

Happy Holidays everyone..


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 25, 2020)

Bacon cooked. Cinnamon rolls from scratch next. 
Merry Christmas!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas everyone. May your Christmas be stoney and high.
I don't know, sounds whimsical in my head. 

SH420


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas to my RIU family! Much love to you all, so pleased that after ten+ years a lot of us are still here!


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 25, 2020)

​


----------



## raratt (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas to my RIU friends. Thanks for putting up with this old fart.


----------



## raratt (Dec 25, 2020)

I think I'm going to try making sausage gravy again today for breakfast. I'll get the real cook in the house to help me get the flour/liquid ratio better this time. I like thick gravy but wallpaper paste wasn't what I was aiming for last time. Mornin.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas hope everyone got what they wanted!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2020)

To my T&T family


----------



## raratt (Dec 25, 2020)

Not my plant or pic.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas everyone . Hope everyone is happy and safe....

May your beer and space tomatoes flow......


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 25, 2020)

Best line I’ve heard in the house today “goddamn ,I’ve got everything today but a concision “ BEST CHRISTMAS EVER !


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> Best line I’ve heard today “goddamn ,I’ve got everything today but a concision “ BEST CHRISTMAS EVER !


Is that a prison circumcision? Dayyyyum.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Is that a prison circumcision? Dayyyyum.


Naw, just college athletes home because of covid !! Female athletes run hard in this house !!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> Naw, just college athletes home because of covid !! Female athletes run hard in this house !!


Ok what part of that is concise?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 25, 2020)

Auto correct,on me , concussion

edit: my fuck up got gallons of whiskey again ,I’ll own it.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> Auto correct,on me , concussion


Ok that makes sense

except who the (...) wants one for Christmas?!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 25, 2020)

Lol, ball players raised hard ! Merry Xmas to U !


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> Lol, ball players raised hard ! Merry Xmas to U !


I was raised to



And to you


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 25, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I was raised to
> 
> View attachment 4777921


Limp reasoning.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Limp reasoning.


You spelled max-efficiency wrong


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 25, 2020)

Spelled it Wong?

Crap, I was just Wanging it.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## manfredo (Dec 26, 2020)

The king of bubble wrap delivered...


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 26, 2020)

manfredo said:


> The king of bubble wrap delivered... View attachment 4778947


Did you plug them in?


----------



## manfredo (Dec 26, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you plug them in?


No I have not yet....They were ice cold so I'll let them warm up over night...plus it's 10 pm so unless a spark of energy hits me, tomorrow!! They look real good though, super packed and the box was in great shape, amazing for all the stops it made!


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 26, 2020)

Started tidying up the grow space, took a bunch of clones and lollipopped the small tent. I also ordered some Sluricane #7 s1 from IHG


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 27, 2020)

lollipoped a tent this morning and only amputated 1 unintended branch


----------



## Beehive (Dec 27, 2020)

I watered. Right now its twice a day. 10 quart batch each time. Currently 26 days in veg. The run off is slowing down. In another week or three days. I get to make three batches of fert solution! They'll need three waterings per day until they're cut.

Roll out of bed. Water plants. Sit down for a few. Get back up....and water the damn plants. 

I have about 2.5 more months of this watering. Then I can take a 8-10 month break. When supply gets low. My last 5 jars. I get to start watering again. Every damn day for 5 months...

I love weed but I don't care for having to grow it.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 27, 2020)

Taking a winter off, no plants or buckets to fill till February. Houseplants are a poor substitute.
As much as I enjoy the zen of watering plants, I'm going to transition to a flood and drain, 2x2 trays of clones.
We'll see how zen holds up with reservoir maintenance.


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2020)

manfredo said:


> The king of bubble wrap delivered...  View attachment 4778947


The one I picked up has a "universal" light plug, will work with both types of cords.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 27, 2020)

Popped a bean for the small tent


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2020)

Put in the "super hood" and my custom drain trays. I'll run some hose to a catch tray later.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 27, 2020)

Males & she-males.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 27, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Males & she-males.
> View attachment 4779565
> 
> View attachment 4779566


You don't compost yourself?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 27, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Popped a bean for the small tent
> View attachment 4779513


I did a run of 20 of them from Greenhouse a couple of years ago - the batch I grew wasn't anything outstanding and the yield was a bit below average for me. Haven't run them since - let us know what you think of your Pheno.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 27, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I did a run of 20 of them from Greenhouse a couple of years ago - the batch I grew wasn't anything outstanding and the yield was a bit below average for me. Haven't run them since - let us know what you think of your Pheno.


Will do, hopefully it’s not old stock


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 27, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> You don't compost yourself?


Yes, we’ve got a big compost barrel and a giant ball - but they’re both almost full. 
Gotta make sure everything cooks long enough before dumping or I’ll end up with a zillion tomato sprouts where they aren’t wanted.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2020)

weedgrowinnewb said:


> No, I'll leave that up to someone else.


I don’t think I could let someone else compost me.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 27, 2020)

weedgrowinnewb said:


> No, I'll leave that up to someone else.


Lol! Clever...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2020)

weedgrowinnewb said:


> No choice.


Doesn’t that define “non compost mentis?”


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 27, 2020)

Prepped a tray of starter soil for clones.

Using pre-moistened soil helps prevent perched water table (PWT).


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 27, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Prepped a tray of starter soil for clones.
> View attachment 4779618
> Using pre-moistened soil helps prevent perched water table* (PWT).*



Can't prevent PYT...


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 27, 2020)

Three days of hanging out with the wife! Walks, rides, companionship and love.


----------



## Beehive (Dec 27, 2020)

Are you being serious?

Because my experience its three days of Kotex wars.


----------



## bernie344 (Dec 27, 2020)

Fed crop this morning, went to shop got food then rolled a number and Im now laying on the lounge with a full belly, baked n watching Netflix.
Thats me for the day.
Happy Days


----------



## Holeleeshet (Dec 27, 2020)

420God said:


> What did you do today that you're proud of? Something at work, home, school, personal achievement, etc...
> 
> 
> Today I had gravel dropped off and I put in a new driveway. It was a lot of work but I got it done quicker than I thought I would.


Today I managed getting my plants high stress trained after its first week of flower. I had two or three stands that were higher than the others so I’ve bent them over and pinched Them. It’s the first time that I have high stress trained in an indoor closet grow and noticed that it is turning brown where I’ve beeIt’s the first time that I have high stress trained in an indoor closet grow and noticed that it is turning brown where I’ve bent. Is that normal for the color to turn that way or do I need to raise them up and tie a little bit.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 27, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you plug them in?


My buddy brought his tester over and I put the Galaxy's through the paces tonight, testing each setting...they work perfectly! They look new! They are now mounted and hard at work already! These 2 are just firing a couple of Hortilux SE's right now...I have some high intensity SE bulbs coming....deciding if I want to buy a couple more DE hoods. That beast hood @raratt has looks sweet!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4779811


I believe sunni keeps them in a cue, and each season she lets in a few at a time to see how things go. This method doesn't yield a high percentage of new regulars, but nothing's perfect...


----------



## Rewerb (Dec 28, 2020)

Is there a cue phrase that one needs to drop (a-la secret Masonic handshake), or a queue that one needs to join in order to to be pummelled senseless by the regulars here once allowed (drip-fed) into the blast-furnace on sunni's behest??

Edit: 

Does "Whip me, beat me, spank me, make me write cheques" come anywhere close enough??


----------



## Muffinman4.20 (Dec 28, 2020)

I’ve not yet, but today I am going to clean out the tent ( after my harvest other day ) then get some rooted clones up in there to start veg. I have got a few strains to cull ( strawberry stardawg from holy smoke seeds - it is a big yielder but the quality was not the best, very airy and low thc / also I am going to cull white widow from seedsman , it was given as a gift however i it is not really to my taste ) also I am popping some super lemon haze ( ethos ) and another strain which I am undecided on. 
busy day ! Let’s hope it pulls off


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 28, 2020)

Muffinman4.20 said:


> I’ve not yet, but today I am going to clean out the tent ( after my harvest other day ) then get some rooted clones up in there to start veg. I have got a few strains to cull ( strawberry stardawg from holy smoke seeds - it is a big yielder but the quality was not the best, very airy and low thc / also I am going to cull white widow from seedsman , it was given as a gift however i it is not really to my taste ) also I am popping some super lemon haze ( ethos ) and another strain which I am undecided on.
> busy day ! Let’s hope it pulls off


Hey, this isn't the What-you-_hope_-to-accomplish-today thread. If it were, I would fill this thread with pages every day. We want to know what you _actually_ get done. Please come back and the end of the day and report your accomplishments. Or don't... we won't remember if you don't...


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 28, 2020)

Rewerb said:


> Is there a cue phrase that one needs to drop (a-la secret Masonic handshake), or a queue that one needs to join in order to to be pummelled senseless by the regulars here once allowed (drip-fed) into the blast-furnace on sunni's behest??
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Does "Whip me, beat me, spank me, make me write cheques" come anywhere close enough??


If you need to ask, you didn't make the list. However, your post is clever and shows potential, so I'll put in a good word and we'll see what we can do


----------



## DCcan (Dec 28, 2020)

Rewerb said:


> Is there a cue phrase that one needs to drop (a-la secret Masonic handshake), or a queue that one needs to join in order to to be pummelled senseless by the regulars here once allowed (drip-fed) into the blast-furnace on sunni's behest??


I get beaten with a cudgel made from an old Thesaurus regularly here. Sometimes they hit you with anagrams or poke you with sharp 4 syllable words, but only for entertainment.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 28, 2020)

DCcan said:


> I get beaten with a cudgel made from an old Thesaurus regularly here. Sometimes they hit you with anagrams or poke you with sharp 4 syllable words, but only for entertainment.



It's all in fun. We kid because we love...


----------



## raratt (Dec 28, 2020)

manfredo said:


> That beast hood @raratt has looks sweet!


I have extras, stop by.


----------



## lokie (Dec 28, 2020)

Rewerb said:


> Is there a cue phrase that one needs to drop (a-la secret Masonic handshake), or a queue that one needs to join in order to to be pummelled senseless by the regulars here once allowed (drip-fed) into the blast-furnace on sunni's behest??
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Does "Whip me, beat me, spank me, make me write cheques" come anywhere close enough??




Welcome to TnT!

While forgery and uttering may not be enough to get @sunni attention,
it is enough to get noticed.

To relieve the stress while waiting for an official reply here is a file you may print and color.






If you plan to submit your work for extra credit please remember to color within the lines as neatness counts.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2020)

DCcan said:


> I get beaten with a cudgel made from an old Thesaurus regularly here. Sometimes they hit you with anagrams or poke you with sharp 4 syllable words, but only for entertainment.


It’s actually made from boiled thesaurus hide (dermis, integument, leather) from the end with the spikes (projections, points, processes, protrusions). Otherwise nobody could (operate, lift, swing, wield, use) it.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> integument


The beatings will continue until nouns are understood.
in·teg·u·ment
/inˈteɡyəmənt/

_noun_

a tough outer protective layer, especially that of an animal or plant.
"this chemical compound is found in the integument of the seed"


----------



## raratt (Dec 28, 2020)

Called the mortgage company about my payments not showing up. Opened up the statement while talking to the dude and the extra principle payments were right in front of me.  Ratt should not check bank statements after sudsing all evening... At least I refrained from being an ass while talking to the dude.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 28, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> It's all in fun. We kid because we love...


I sure am glad Donny dickhole finally signed that fucking bill.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 28, 2020)

Not accomplishing much, well unless getting high and fishing counts


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Not accomplishing much, well unless getting high and fishing cunts
> View attachment 4780282


what I read


----------



## Rewerb (Dec 28, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4780000
> 
> Welcome to TnT!
> 
> ...


The denoument would seem to suggest to me that anything with a phallic reference is appropriate.



tyler.durden said:


> If you need to ask, you didn't make the list. However, your post is clever and shows potential, so I'll put in a good word and we'll see what we can do


Would photo's of my arse clad only in crinkly silk boxer shorts help pave the way, or would that be a tenuous course fraught with danger?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 28, 2020)

Rewerb said:


> The denoument would seem to suggest to me that anything with a phallic reference is appropriate.
> 
> 
> 
> Would photo's of my arse clad only in crinkly silk boxer shorts help pave the way, or would that be a tenuous course fraught with danger?


Post it. I double dog dare you.....


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2020)

Rewerb said:


> The denoument would seem to suggest to me that anything with a phallic reference is appropriate.
> 
> 
> 
> Would photo's of my arse clad only in crinkly silk boxer shorts help pave the way, or would that be a tenuous course fraught with danger?


No. The shorts hide ... many shorts.

As for phallic references ... some rise higher than others.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> what I read


I deleted cunt out of it before posted it lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 28, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I sure am glad Donny dickhole finally signed that fucking bill.


Fucking A!!! I was listening non-stop to see if he would do that, what a fucking asshole. I'm set until at least May, I hope you are, too...


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 28, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Fucking A!!! I was listening non-stop to see if he would do that, what a fucking asshole. I'm set until at least May, I hope you are, too...


I’ve just been stacking most of it...might do some irresponsible spending with this next round...lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 28, 2020)

Rewerb said:


> Would photo's of my arse clad only in crinkly silk boxer shorts help pave the way, or would that be a tenuous course fraught with danger?


Only you can decide your path. Wisdom comes from using your heart along with your mind, be like water and you will find The Way...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Only you can decide your path. Wisdom comes from using your heart along with your mind, be like water and you will find The Way...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780315


I tried being like water, but friends told me I was all wet.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 28, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> I’ve just been stacking most of it...might do some irresponsible spending with this next round...lol



I can almost smell the goodies coming from the new All Clad set and Viking oven. Spend all you can to stimulate the economy... and my penis...


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I tried being like water, but friends told me I was all wet.


----------



## Rewerb (Dec 28, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> Only you can decide your path. Wisdom comes from using your heart along with your mind, be like water and you will find The Way...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780315


Knowledge is being aware of what you can do. Wisdom is knowing when not to do it. 

Anonymous


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> I can almost smell the goodies coming from the new All Clad set and Viking oven. Spend all you can to stimulate the economy... and my penis...


I found something that is a Ferrari to All-Clad’s Mustang. Behold my current daily driver.
West Japan Tools (Shibata) on CK2G.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 28, 2020)

Rewerb said:


> Knowledge is being aware of what you can do. Wisdom is knowing when not to do it.
> 
> Anonymous


That Anonymous guy had some really great quotes...


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 28, 2020)

Just need his Daddy now


----------



## Rewerb (Dec 28, 2020)

What I WILL accomplish today is to continue to erect (<- note the subtle phallic reference there....?) my house frame.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 28, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Just need his Daddy now
> View attachment 4780323


is that a shark?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> That Anonymous guy had some really great quotes...


and epic Georgian porn


----------



## _Outdoorsman_ (Dec 28, 2020)

raratt said:


>


Wtf did you just do. Dont even want to play it but now that song is stuck in my head


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2020)

Rewerb said:


> What I WILL accomplish today is to continue to erect (<- note the subtle phallic reference there....?) my house frame.


There’s bound to be a way to make “toenailing” suggestive, even without invoking the many studs you’re handling.


----------



## raratt (Dec 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I tried being like water, but friends told me I was all wet.


----------



## raratt (Dec 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> is that a shark?


Sturgeon, I think. The bigger ones taste great.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 28, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> is that a shark?


Yes, Gummy Shark they have no teeth. They eat crabs generally so they just have 2 grinding plates to crush the bones. Still hurts if they get you.


----------



## raratt (Dec 28, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Yes, Gummy Shark they have no teeth. They eat crabs generally so they just have 2 grinding plates to crush the bones. Still hurts if they get you.


I forget, they have all kinds of unique fauna down under.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I found something that is a Ferrari to All-Clad’s Mustang. Behold my current daily driver.
> West Japan Tools (Shibata) on CK2G.
> 
> View attachment 4780322











West Japan Tools Carbon Steel Skillet 30cm


While carbon pans and skillets have been around for centuries, they have not been so popular recently as people moved to stainless and non-stick pans. But recently these age-old throwbacks have entered a renaissance period as home cooks move to more classic ways of preparing and cooking food...




www.chefknivestogo.com


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> I forget, they have all kinds of unique fauna down under.


Their getting bigger but we want 3ft bigger


----------



## _Outdoorsman_ (Dec 28, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I remember Dad jumping out of the 2nd story of our AF row housing in northern Maine & digging us out with the neighbors. It was so deep - like 8/10ish feet at the end of winter.


We used to climb on the roof from the snowpiles when the roof got shoveled, had to take the boat to the bus stop during the flood,.. the first one.. next one national guard cut off our road, dad hired someone to put the drain plugs in the basement should have asked me to sneek through the back. House was featured in house to homes magazine. Frank Loyd Wright design. Dad had a company so he dug our trampoline into the ground with a sump and drainage, concrete cast frame of course. The good old days, before divorce, botched business deal, bankruptcy, the flood, the cancer.... ahh its life what can you do, suppose my pops im looking after feels twice as shitty.hes earned my time, could tell his stories for days, we are good friends 
Sorry for the long post


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 28, 2020)

Port Jackson shark


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2020)

_Outdoorsman_ said:


> We used to climb on the roof from the snowpiles when the roof got shoveled, had to take the boat to the bus stop during the flood,.. the first one.. next one national guard cut off our road, dad hired someone to put the drain plugs in the basement should have asked me to sneek through the back. House was featured in house to homes magazine. Frank Loyd Wright design. Dad had a company so he dug our trampoline into the ground with a sump and drainage, concrete cast frame of course. The good old days, before divorce, botched business deal, bankruptcy, the flood, the cancer.... ahh its life what can you do, suppose my pops im looking after feels twice as shitty.hes earned my time, could tell his stories for days, we are good friends
> Sorry for the long post


Every single Wright house design I’ve seen was woefully short of storage. Like old Lambos ... pretty to look at but hard to live with.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> West Japan Tools Carbon Steel Skillet 30cm
> 
> 
> While carbon pans and skillets have been around for centuries, they have not been so popular recently as people moved to stainless and non-stick pans. But recently these age-old throwbacks have entered a renaissance period as home cooks move to more classic ways of preparing and cooking food...
> ...


Santa brought me a set of japanese knives for the kitchen. Sharp as hell and balanced nice.


----------



## _Outdoorsman_ (Dec 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Every single Wright house design I’ve seen was woefully short of storage. Like old Lambos ... pretty to look at but hard to live with.


We had two basements a mud room, 5 bedrooms, big ass yard that tied into the woods


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2020)

_Outdoorsman_ said:


> We had two basements a mud room, 5 bedrooms, big ass yard that tied into the woods


Closets? Utility room? Built-in cabinets etc? This is where I was disappointed.

I had to move about 1 1/2 years ago. New rented house is as big but has 1/3 the storage. I feel the pinch.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Santa brought me a set of japanese knives for the kitchen. Sharp as hell and balanced nice.
> View attachment 4780396


What brand and what core steel?

~edit~ How will you sharpen them? I recommend a waterstone, 1000/4000 grit. I unrecommend anything powered or any department-store “pull through” device.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 28, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> What brand and what core steel?


I want to get a magnetic wall block


https://www.amazon.com/kitchen-Findking-Dynasty-9CR18MOV-octagon-handle/dp/B07TWRGXMG/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=findking-dynasty+series+4pcs+set&qid=1609197093&sr=8-1


----------



## raratt (Dec 28, 2020)

Ran some hoses to a plastic serving platter I had laying around to catch runoff from the plants. It fits well and is deep enough to hold all the water long enough for me to pump it into jugs for use on other plants.
Beer shelf is filled, bacon cheeseburger for dinner.


----------



## raratt (Dec 28, 2020)

Daughter picked these up for me for Xmas, they are cheap but work well. Heavy aluminum non stick. I have to lower the heat to cook eggs now because they transfer heat so well.








Tramontina Everyday 8", 10" and 12" Non-Stick Red Frying Pans, 3 Piece, Red - Walmart.com


Not available Buy Tramontina Everyday 8", 10" and 12" Non-Stick Red Frying Pans, 3 Piece, Red at Walmart.com



www.walmart.com


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2020)

Another plant and a half dead only umpty ump more to go, fuck


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 28, 2020)

raratt said:


> Daughter picked these up for me for Xmas, they are cheap but work well. Heavy aluminum non stick. I have to lower the heat to cook eggs now because they transfer heat so well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alu is awesome for conducting heat. I prefer that type of pan for eggs. Nice and crispy edges on fried or sunny side up. And great omlets.


----------



## raratt (Dec 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Alu is awesome for conducting heat. I prefer that type of pan for eggs. Nice and crispy edges on fried or sunny side up. And great omlets.


I was thinking about getting one of these to go along with them, my #2 12" pan is pretty worn out also.








Tramontina PrimaWare 11" Non-Stick Steel Gray Square Griddle - Walmart.com


Today Buy Tramontina PrimaWare 11" Non-Stick Steel Gray Square Griddle at Walmart.com



www.walmart.com


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 28, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Another plant and a half dead only umpty ump more to go, fuck


----------



## Rewerb (Dec 28, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Post it. I double dog dare you.....


Kindly desist, oh denizen of the despicable.

I've always been drawn to a spot of "dash & derring-do" (& even "doggy"), but will draw the line at descending into a dare - definitely not a double-dog-dare.

Dusty Duke may decry this declaration, but I deny any dastardly-doings....

Anyway, In the original spirit of the thread......

I got out there early today & forged-ahead with the house-build, only to be confronted with blunt drill-bits & insufficient diagonal strap-bracing for the frame (Ms Rewerb measured & cut 2 lengths yesterday that were both a metre too short!!), a broken pop-riveter, insufficient caffeine or sleep, so we went for a 2.5hr round-trip to the local hardware store. There's always tomorrow...

It's now 3.30pm & I have an attack of the CBF's, so I've cracked a beer & just listening to the radio & I'm not baked. Just intrigued by watching Ms Rewerb bend-over to load the dishwasher.....

BTW, in case you guys didn't already know, I'm an Aussie. I can forsee Flake & chips in Dusty's immediate future.... He lives close to the water & I live about 1.5 hours' drive away on top of a mountain in the same sorta-kinda geographical area of Oz.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Post it. I double dog dare you.....


Have you seen a christmas story? Skip the double dog and go straight to the triple dog dare.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you seen a christmas story? Skip the double dog and go straight to the triple dog dare.


Who hasn't seen it! 

You know they really froze his tongue to the poll for that movie?!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Who hasn't seen it!
> 
> You know they really froze his tongue to the poll for that movie?!


I didn't know that. We've all had our lips stuck to a popsicle, it's not that bad. 

@cannabineer will be along shortly with a witty comment about polls.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn't know that. We've all had our lips stuck to a popsicle, it's not that bad.
> 
> @cannabineer will be along shortly with a witty comment about polls.


I kid.......the poll had a hole and a vacuum 








10 Things You Didn't Know About 'A Christmas Story'


Even if you’ve watched all 24 hours of 'A Christmas Story' and can recite every scene from memory, here are some amazing facts about the movie.




thefw.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> I kid.......the poll had a hole and a vacuum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wimps Jacky Chan would have super glued his tongue to the pole.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 29, 2020)

Chuck Norris would have knocked the pole down with his.


Edit: That doesn't look as good on screen as it did in my brain.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 29, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Chuck Norris would have knocked the pole down with his.
> 
> 
> Edit: That doesn't look as good on screen as it did in my brain.


But fitting in this group.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> But fitting in this group.


Hope Chuck doesn't see it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 29, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Hope Chuck doesn't see it.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> Daughter picked these up for me for Xmas, they are cheap but work well. Heavy aluminum non stick. I have to lower the heat to cook eggs now because they transfer heat so well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly the pan I use for eggs only.


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> That's exactly the pan I use for eggs only.


I'll tell her it is RIU approved...lol. Mornin all.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'll tell her it is RIU approved...lol. Mornin all.


@DarkWeb photographic proof I actually like bacon.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> @DarkWeb photographic proof I actually like bacon.
> 
> View attachment 4780962


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


>


I resisted the second half.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 29, 2020)

Did someone say bacon???


now you got me thinkin bacon and egg tacos.....darnit....


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I didn't know that. We've all had our lips stuck to a popsicle, it's not that bad.
> 
> @cannabineer will be along shortly with a witty comment about polls.


I’ve decided to be a little less impollitic.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Hope Chuck doesn't see it.


Chuck would have:

arc-welded his tongue to the pole
bitten out the piece of the pole
chewed a few times
then spat out a perfectly-formed 20mm slug, point-first and with spin.


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Did someone say bacon???
> 
> 
> now you got me thinkin bacon and egg tacos.....darnit....


I cooked up a bunch yesterday and had some for breakfast, then on my hamburger for dinner. All I have to do this morning is reheat it when I'm making my hash browns and eggs.


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 29, 2020)

Went beach collected some seaweed and some shells for compost heap left them to soak, maybe also make some compost tea.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> @DarkWeb photographic proof I actually like bacon.
> 
> View attachment 4780962


My what big keys you have. Did you snort the bacon?


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> I cooked up a bunch yesterday and had some for breakfast, then on my hamburger for dinner. All I have to do this morning is reheat it when I'm making my hash browns and eggs.


great minds think alike, I made some too......wife just looked at me "like what the hell I was doing" then she pulls out a frozen pizza.....then I did my light bulb moment and put a little of the bacon on the pizza.......

saved the rest for taco's this morning.....especially since my restaurant I go to for tacos is closed for the holidays...


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 29, 2020)

How in hell does bacon last that long? Not in my house lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> How in hell does bacon last that long? Not in my house lol


I have to hide mine...kinda....secret spot in the fridge...lol

Now if the fur babies catch wind of me cooking bacon all bets are off......

Think the 2 dwarves are getting into mix now......


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> How in hell does bacon last that long? Not in my house lol


I cooked a pound and a half...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> I cooked a pound and a half...


And you know you have to save the grease, cause Momma taught you to.


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And you know you have to save the grease, cause Momma taught you to.
> 
> View attachment 4781056


Remember to put the knife in the jar to prevent it from shattering from the thermal shock.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 29, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> My what big keys you have. Did you snort the bacon?


I'm confused


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 29, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And you know you have to save the grease, cause Momma taught you to.
> 
> View attachment 4781056


Biscuits.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 29, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> ...Now if the fur babies catch wind of me cooking bacon all bets are off......


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm confused


The amount of bacon you have there is just enough to piss me off. (El gourd o here)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 29, 2020)

fastest ignore for me, must be a record.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 29, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> The amount of bacon you have there is just enough to piss me off. (El gourd o here)


I think it was facon.  like that paper thin microwave stuff you put on caesar salads.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 29, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4781071


Barn that's happened to me too....lol.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> fastest ignore for me, must be a record.


little miss quick draw....lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> I cooked a pound and a half...


I can do a # and it's gone in 15 minutes.


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> little miss quick draw....lol


Fast and often...?


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Dec 29, 2020)

yeah yo look at me go i got the funk flow darkweb is slow

lmaooo


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 29, 2020)

Tuesday, time to take out the trash.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> Fast and often...?


seems like a little more lately


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 29, 2020)

MintyDreadlocks said:


> didnt know the morgue was coming for you today grandpa


Yes sooner then you think.
So being on the 'rag" wasn't punishment enough?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## DCcan (Dec 29, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Yes sooner then you think.
> So being on the rag wasn't punishment enough?


Appropriate theme music for his journey.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I found something that is a Ferrari to All-Clad’s Mustang. Behold my current daily driver.
> West Japan Tools (Shibata) on CK2G.


Show us your crepes!  Omlettes will do, with a side of Smithfield bacon.
What oil did you use to season, any suggestions?

I'm looking for a stamped carbon discada, cross between a wok and griddle.
This one is too sloped for for me, might as well be a wok.


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2020)

I REALLY need to take some recycling in. I'm running out of room for the bags. It's 46 with a north wind of 5, gusts to 10, I'm thinking not today.


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Smithfield bacon.


This kind, you can smell the smoke when you cook it. They have different types of wood smoked, even double smoked hickory.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 29, 2020)

@Minty


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 29, 2020)

This bacon obsession is unhealthy.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> This kind, you can smell the smoke when you cook it. They have different types of wood smoked, even double smoked hickory.
> View attachment 4781144


Just needs some Heidelberg Bread from NY
Stuff is awesome for $2.99, 15 varieties, real bread at a grocery store!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> This bacon obsession is unhealthy.


But it's low cabs and gluten free....


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Just needs some Heidelberg Bread from NY
> Stuff is awesome for $2.99, 15 varieties, real bread at a grocery store!


They had these big round loaves of bread in Sicily with cracked red pepper on the outside, someone here might know what it is called. Had a big old sandwich made with it, never had bread with some heat to it before. It was delectable.


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2020)

Damn, I'm freakin hungry now.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> They had these big round loaves of bread in Sicily with cracked red pepper on the outside, someone here might know what it is called. Had a big old sandwich made with it, never had bread with some heat to it before. It was delectable.


@Singlemalt


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> @Singlemalt


He'd eat that.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> Damn, I'm freakin hungry now.


I know....I was just thinking of this place that's long gone. They had a 50/50 burger ground bacon and beef as the patty. That with chedar, bacon and crispy fried onions on top.....and bbq sauce. Man I want it


----------



## DCcan (Dec 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> Damn, I'm freakin hungry now.


Heidelberg French Peasant bread with Prosciutto, because I couldn't wait for bacon...


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> @Singlemalt


Dunno if it has a specific name, Italians play alot with bread. Grandma used to make red pepper grissini but those are firey bread sticks; served in the antipasti or as snacks


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 29, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Dunno if it has a specific name, Italians play alot with bread. Grandma used to make red pepper grissini but those are firey bread sticks; served in the antipasti or as snacks


that sounds way better than parmesan and pepper, I want a Nonna.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> that sounds way better than parmesan and pepper, I want a Nonna.


In that course of antipasti all components were very strong flavored; after one or 2 grissinis you could only taste strong flavors so it accompanied garlic anchovies; salt cured black olives and chunks of parma, romano and asiago


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 29, 2020)

One of my favorites was her hot sausage bread: she'd lay slices of hot Italian sausage, fried peppers on the dough; roll it up like a loaf and bake it. Damn that was good


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 29, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> One of my favorites was her hot sausage bread: she'd lay slices of hot Italian sausage, fried peppers on the dough; roll it up like a loaf and bake it. Damn that was good


Sounds like pornhub material


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 29, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> In that course of antipasti all components were very strong flavored; after one or 2 grissinis you could only taste strong flavors so it accompanied garlic anchovies; salt cured black olives and chunks of parma, romano and asiago


So no kissing after dinner. 

I'm in... even iwth the anchovies! Do you know all her recipes?


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Sounds like pornhub material


Yep; anything that emerged from her kitchen was pure visceral sensation. I honestly can't remember anything she made that I didn't like


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> So no kissing after dinner.
> 
> I'm in... even iwth the anchovies! * Do you know all her recipes*?


Not by letter, but I can fake most of it cause I know how it tasted and used to watch her so I know how she thought


----------



## DCcan (Dec 29, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> In that course of antipasti all components were very strong flavored; after one or 2 grissinis you could only taste strong flavors so it accompanied garlic anchovies; salt cured black olives and chunks of parma, romano and asiago


Now I'm hungry again, and all out of everything but parmesan!


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 29, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Now I'm hungry again, and all out of everything but parmesan!


Got a bottle of dago red?


----------



## DCcan (Dec 29, 2020)

Was gonna work, but I ended up eating sandwiches and smokin pot because of those bacon pics.
And yes, I do got the red...might as well make it spaghetti night.


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2020)

DCcan said:


> Was gonna work, but I ended up eating sandwiches and smokin pot because of those bacon pics.
> And yes, I do got the red...might as well make it spaghetti night.


I might as well do that also, I have some Italian sausage thawed out in the fridge, minus the red.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 29, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Not by letter, but I can fake most of it cause I know how it tasted and used to watch her so I know how she thought


so how does one go about being invited for dinner? 

I have a few bottles of masi campofiorin kicking around.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> so how does one go about being invited for dinner?
> 
> I have a few bottles of masi campofiorin kicking around.


that would go well with a red pasta dish and roast chicken with peppers; if you like spicey the pasta would be a putanesca


----------



## Green-fingers (Dec 29, 2020)

I managed to put a solid tyre on a electric scooter (an achievement in itself) won’t say how long


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 29, 2020)

Green-fingers said:


> I managed to put a solid tyre on a electric scooter (an achievement in itself) won’t say how long


Ok, aside from the tire - what's for dinner?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 29, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> that would go well with a red pasta dish and roast chicken with peppers; if you like spicey the pasta would be a putanesca


damn I'm hungry now, I should figure out what's for dinner soon.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 29, 2020)

I'm out of mushrooms, peppers. Can't make spaghetti.
I did find 2 rib eye steaks, 1/2 a Vidalia onion, and a jalapeno.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 29, 2020)

I've got a whole chicken in the brine as we speak - going on the rotisserie shortly.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 29, 2020)

Taco tuesday here. 

But I also started a soup base. Veggies and the last of the leg of lamb (bone too). Don't know how to end it but it's a start. Maybe some mushrooms and barely or some type of rice. Potatoes. I don't know we shall see.


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2020)

DCcan said:


> I'm out of mushrooms, peppers. Can't make spaghetti.
> I did find 2 rib eye steaks, 1/2 a Vidalia onion, and a jalapeno.


Rib eyes on the grill. Make aluminum foil packets with potato slices and onion with butter and salt and pepper. Jalapeno for dessert? OR you could put it in the potato packets also...?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 29, 2020)

I think we're going to have captain highliner over for dinner.


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Dec 29, 2020)

Small batch of bubble


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think we're going to have captain highliner over for dinner.


Eh?


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 29, 2020)

Bacon


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Eh?









Must be a Canadian brand.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 29, 2020)

And I’m eating this shit lol


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> And I’m eating this shit lol
> View attachment 4781297


How’s it go with Vegemite?


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> How’s it go with Vegemite?


I don’t think I’ve eaten vegemite in 10 years, the kids live off it though.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 29, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> And I’m eating this shit lol
> View attachment 4781297


How does it taste? I've tried turkey bacon... would not recommend.


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> And I’m eating this shit lol
> View attachment 4781297


That's un-American...lol.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> That's un-American...lol.


I’m sweet then


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> How does it taste? I've tried turkey bacon... would not recommend.


No idea it’s new I’ll keep you posted, it will probably go in the never buy again category like all fake meat I buy. But I’m back on a plant based diet and I’ll thought try it everyone is talking about bacon. It’s the hardest thing to give up meat wise for me.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 29, 2020)

4:20pm...


----------



## DCcan (Dec 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Must be a Canadian brand.


I drive by the NH plant 3-10 x a week.
Everyone who has had fish sticks has had Highliner, huge producer.
They have the Lunenburg NS, Portsmouth NH, Newport VA plants.
Actually smell it before I see it, most days.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 29, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


> 4:20pm...


Round 2


----------



## solakani (Dec 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Round 2


I am in for rd 2


----------



## doublejj (Dec 29, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> No idea it’s new I’ll keep you posted, it will probably go in the never buy again category like all fake meat I buy. But I’m back on a plant based diet and I’ll thought try it everyone is talking about bacon. It’s the hardest thing to give up meat wise for me.


but don't pigs eat mostly grains and roots?.....so bacon is plant based


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 29, 2020)

doublejj said:


> but don't pigs eat mostly grains and roots?.....so bacon is plant based


Exactly, like microbes in the soil breaking it all down for more efficient use.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 29, 2020)

country style ribs for dinner....hmmm....think I have some green beans and some mac & cheese in the pantry......might be a plan...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2020)

DCcan said:


> I drive by the NH plant 3-10 x a week.
> Everyone who has had fish sticks has had Highliner, huge producer.
> They have the Lunenburg NS, Portsmouth NH, Newport VA plants.
> Actually smell it before I see it, most days.


On the 99 between Fresno and Bakersfield there are two very large dairy-processing plants, one marked Kraft and the other unmarked. Driving past those on a summer day, I encountered miles of an odor plume rather like sour milk.

Near Lodi (same hwy) the Delicato plant (megascale wine producer) emits a rather yeasty my-clothes-are-dripping-wine smell.

There’s also a rather large stockyard Fresno way. Describing that odor is left as an exercise to the reader.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> On the 99 between Fresno and Bakersfield there are two very large dairy-processing plants, one marked Kraft and the other unmarked. Driving past those on a summer day, I encountered miles of an odor plume rather like sour milk.
> 
> Near Lodi (same hwy) the Delicato plant (megascale wine producer) emits a rather yeasty my-clothes-are-dripping-wine smell.
> 
> There’s also a rather large stockyard Fresno way. Describing that odor is left as an exercise to the reader.


Nabisco in nj smells awesome when they make Oreo's!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2020)

I intentionally murdered another plant. I have 6 left. I also made lasagna and still have several meals left. After sitting it tastes better, no bacon though.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 29, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I intentionally murdered another plant. I have 6 left. I also made lasagna and still have several meals left. After sitting it tastes better, no bacon though.


Cheese, tell me of the cheese please.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Nabisco in nj smells awesome when they make Oreo's!


In Baltimore the McCormick factory smelled amazing and different every time.

In Boston it was the New England Confectionery Company. Necco wafers were one of my faves until the somewhat recent reformulation.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Nabisco in nj smells awesome when they make Oreo's!


We have a candy factory around the corner smells awesome some days. We also have a coffee bean roasting factory around the corner, which I thought would smell kick ass but it just smells like mouldy burnt toast.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Cheese, tell me of the cheese please.


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> In Baltimore the McCormick factory smelled amazing and different every time.
> 
> In Boston it was the New England Confectionery Company. Necco wafers were one of my faves until the somewhat recent reformulation.


Ever driven by the Jelly Belly factory in Fairfield?


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 29, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Cheese, tell me of the cheese please.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 29, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> We have a candy factory around the corner smells awesome some days. We also have a coffee bean roasting factory around the corner, which I thought would smell kick ass but it just smells like mouldy burnt toast.


I love the smell of roasting green coffee beans. Wonder if they add flavors or something.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> Ever driven by the Jelly Belly factory in Fairfield?


Visited! I don’t remember much of odor though.

When I was in Chile (Christmas ‘83) the bakeries smelled amazing. Fresh-baked biscuity rolls called hallullas. Imagine the best bakery smell ever ... made brighter and glossier than life as if the shrooms were starting to hit.

The flavor matched the divine fragrance.

I hesitate to try my own batch ... it could be that I can’t match my memory of the local goods, and I’d end up disappointed.

Or I could nail it and (Homer drool)









Chilean Biscuits (Hallullas) Recipe


Hallullas are a popular Chilean bread, perfect for ham and cheese sandwiches. This recipe makes 16 golden, puffy rolls.




www.thespruceeats.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> On the 99 between Fresno and Bakersfield there are two very large dairy-processing plants, one marked Kraft and the other unmarked. Driving past those on a summer day, I encountered miles of an odor plume rather like sour milk.
> 
> Near Lodi (same hwy) the Delicato plant (megascale wine producer) emits a rather yeasty my-clothes-are-dripping-wine smell.
> 
> There’s also a rather large stockyard Fresno way. Describing that odor is left as an exercise to the reader.


The feedlot has been there forever, at least 50 yrs, thoughit got bigger lol


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Visited! I don’t remember much of odor though.
> 
> When I was in Chile (Christmas ‘83) the bakeries smelled amazing. Fresh-baked biscuity rolls called hallullas. Imagine the best bakery smell ever ... made brighter and glossier than life as if the shrooms were starting to hit.
> 
> ...


Best smell when I was driving somewhere was in Virginia. Had the window rolled down and somewhere in the woods someone was smoking hams I guess. Never found out where it was but I had to stop and get some food next place I saw.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Cheese, tell me of the cheese please.


Whole milk ricotta, mozzarella, parmigiano reggiano, pecorino romano, asiago


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> Best smell when I was driving somewhere was in Virginia. Had the window rolled down and somewhere in the woods someone was smoking hams I guess. Never found out where it was but I had to stop and get some food next place I saw.


Pig roast!


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 29, 2020)

Harris Ranch feedlot on I-5 near Coalinga.
Best to roll up windows or take the 101 if on a motorcycle.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 29, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Whole milk ricotta, mozzarella, parmigiano reggiano, pecorino romano, asiago


Gra  zie.


----------



## _Outdoorsman_ (Dec 29, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Tuesday, time to take out the trash.


Yeah dead lifted those through the snow last night 100 yards or so


----------



## doublejj (Dec 29, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Pig roast!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 29, 2020)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4781543
> 
> View attachment 4781544


Yeah that's nice! Growing up, my buddy's dad would do one every year......huge party all the neighbors where involved. Pool at one place...pool table at another....bar and pig at his.....good times!


----------



## doublejj (Dec 29, 2020)

Bush Gardens in LA.....smelled like a brewery when you drove by ......I think they had like the original 'Beer Garden'


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Bush Gardens in LA.....smelled like a brewery when you drove by there......I think they had like the original 'Beer Garden'
> View attachment 4781558


My parents took me there when I was a kid, no I didn't get to sample the product.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2020)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4781543
> 
> View attachment 4781544


That pic reminds me.
I took those fender flares off a few days before the fire lol. The new ones I had ordered didn’t make it.
Gotta remember to buy some new ones. My windshield is all cracked up from my own tires throwing rocks up at it while driving around here.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> The feedlot has been there forever, at least 50 yrs, thoughit got bigger lol


mmmmm beef..........


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> My parents took me there when I was a kid, no I didn't get to sample the product.


My parents took me there when I was a kid and they smuggled product to me to sample. It worked out for the better for everyone concerned.


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> My parents took me there when I was a kid and they smuggled product to me to sample. It worked out for the better for everyone concerned.


Oh, YOU were that girl I was checking out...lol.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> Oh, YOU were that girl I was checking out...lol.


I'm jelly if that's even close to the truth.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm jelly if that's even close to the truth.


It could be. I was a problem child.


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> It could be. I was a problem child.


I was a little angel.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> I was a little angel.


I was a pretty big angel.
But an angel none the less.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 29, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I intentionally murdered another plant. I have 6 left. I also made lasagna and still have several meals left. After sitting it tastes better, no bacon though.


Lasagna, something's in the air 



SH420


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was a pretty big angel.
> But an angel none the less.


Oh, your mom shopped in the "husky" section?


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2020)

The Mrs had me make the spaghetti sauce on my own tonight, I can measure more or less with the palm of my hand so I did that and it tastes like it should. Win.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> Oh, your mom shopped in the "husky" section?


Nahhh, I'm more Sativa than Indica.


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 30, 2020)

What did I accomplish today er ahem.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 30, 2020)

doublejj said:


> Bush Gardens in LA.....smelled like a brewery when you drove by ......I think they had like the original 'Beer Garden'
> View attachment 4781558


We used to romp around there in High School, they were not amused


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 30, 2020)

We're getting our *empty nest* back on Friday! Woot! 

It's been a rough 10 months. 

Fuck you covid!


----------



## raratt (Dec 30, 2020)

Got all the recycling loaded in the truck, sucks having to clean up after lushes. Just have to make the road trip to town this afternoon now. Hopefully my ambition will hold up. Storms coming in next week, finally, so I'd rather not do this in the rain.


----------



## raratt (Dec 30, 2020)

OK, pants, check, shoes, check, flannel, check, I'm doing this.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 30, 2020)

raratt said:


> OK, pants, check, shoes, check, flannel, check, I'm doing this.


Fly up


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 30, 2020)

I see you...


----------



## raratt (Dec 30, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Fly up


SHIT!, too late now. $140 of cans, I put it off for awhile. Had the bed of the truck full.


----------



## raratt (Dec 30, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I see you...
> View attachment 4782360


Mine seem to be taking forever to show their sex.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 30, 2020)

2021 clone Mothers are blowing up in the basement....I'm so ready to turn the page on 2020.


----------



## GrowdoBaggins (Dec 30, 2020)

ANC said:


> Gave the girls in the veg room one more good drench with the garlic concoction and moved them into the flower room.
> Will finish the scrog table tomorrow, had other fish to fry.
> Also installed a gutter to move water from my roof to the pool.
> 
> Now I have some kebabs on the coals.


Care to elaborate on this garlic concoction you speak (type) of? I ask because I have a fish and pineapple concoction brewing up and threw garlic in in a whim and I'm having a hard time finding any info on garlic in home made fertz. I do know that pests and bad bacteria don't like it, which is good.

Any info is appreciated, 
Cheers


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2020)

You can't really get good Indian food up here. So I made some chicken bhuna with garlic naan.


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 31, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4782627
> 
> You can't really get good Indian food up here. So I made some chicken bhuna with garlic naan.


Are you a chef? That could be a photostock pic. Well done!


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 31, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4782627
> 
> You can't really get good Indian food up here. So I made some chicken bhuna with garlic naan.


Love lamb bhoona (Buna)


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 31, 2020)

Offmymeds said:


> Are you a chef? That could be a photostock pic. Well done!


Thank you, that is very kind but no I'm not a chef. @Metasynth is our resident chef you should see some of his amazing work.


insomnia65 said:


> Love lamb bhuna
> 
> Love lamb bhoona (Buna)


I got hooked on lobster bhuna at a small indian eatery next to UCLA. I love lamb bhuna too.


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2020)

Talked with Soc Sec office today (Yes the real one) Going to get a retroactive payment for the Mrs. back to when we filed in Sep. Found out she gets a spousal payment equal to half of what I get also. I had no idea they did that. We'll be semi not poor now...lol. Happy new year!


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 31, 2020)

I've always been a Hogmanay guy.

Happy Hogmanay people.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 31, 2020)

insomnia65 said:


> I've always been a Hogmanay guy.
> 
> Happy Hogmanay people.


Haggis, neeps and tatties


----------



## manfredo (Dec 31, 2020)

ask me if I'm having fun yet? Actually only took 30 minutes to get the blower out. I think the motor is shot but going to try and revive it. It's actually very clean for a blower motor.


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2020)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 4782987ask me if I'm having fun yet? Actually only took 30 minutes to get the blower out. I think the motor is shot but going to try and revive it. It's actually very clean for a blower motor.


Are parts available if it is fubar?


----------



## manfredo (Dec 31, 2020)

raratt said:


> Are parts available if it is fubar?


Seem to be...I'm taking a vape break then going to tear the blower apart and see what's up. It actually spins ok, so probably motor is shot.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 31, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Seem to be...I'm taking a vape break then going to tear the blower apart and see what's up. It actually spins ok, so probably motor is shot.


That sucks you're already having to fix it. At least it's not really cold.


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 31, 2020)

Just went shop and I was looking at the spirit section when I came out the shop Keto ran right passed me.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 31, 2020)

dishwasher clean, lol


----------



## manfredo (Dec 31, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> That sucks you're already having to fix it. At least it's not really cold.


Yes but that's how it is when you buy used. Another vape break and then re-assembly. I also figured out another problem...My flame was lower than it should be...Found a chunk of gunk in the end of the orifice, blocking about 50% of gas flow. She's gonna really rip now! The motor is spinning but we shall see...


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 31, 2020)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 4783112dishwasher clean, lol


LOL nice!



manfredo said:


> Yes but that's how it is when you buy used. Another vape break and then re-assembly. I also figured out another problem...My flame was lower than it should be...Found a chunk of gunk in the end of the orifice, blocking about 50% of gas flow. She's gonna really rip now! The motor is spinning but we shall see...


Cool man you should be good to go!


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2020)

Son's CBD hemp showed up today, doesn't really smell like the description go figure. Seems to be a common issue with most buds I have smelled. Guess I'll decarb some and make some tincture for him, won't be enough alcohol to make a difference when he uses it.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 31, 2020)

I accomplished getting off the couch and driving and getting a covid test. Because I've been unwell since waking up Tuesday night with a mild fever but insane chills. I had on a hoodie, a robe and 3 blankets and was still freezing. Won't know for 2-5 days but happy new year! Fuck a 2020.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 31, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I accomplished getting off the couch and driving and getting a covid test. Because I've been unwell since waking up Tuesday night with a mild fever but insane chills. I had on a hoodie, a robe and 3 blankets and was still freezing. Won't know for 2-5 days but happy new year! Fuck a 2020.


Good luck bud.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 31, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> Good luck bud.


Thanks. I feel way better than I did Tuesday night. No more fever or chills. Now just tired. Body aches. Could be attributed to sleeping on the couch the last 2 nights. My eyes look red and puffy. I still have taste and smell though. For now. We'll see. At this point it's like what the fuck else could it be? I trapped and euthanized a raccoon on Monday. What they got lol!??!


----------



## manfredo (Dec 31, 2020)

neosapien said:


> I accomplished getting off the couch and driving and getting a covid test. Because I've been unwell since waking up Tuesday night with a mild fever but insane chills. I had on a hoodie, a robe and 3 blankets and was still freezing. Won't know for 2-5 days but happy new year! Fuck a 2020.


Pump the fluids down, and take it real easy!! Hoping it's "just" a cold!


----------



## manfredo (Dec 31, 2020)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Cool man you should be good to go!


She is like new!! I didn't really realize how low my flame was until I started looking at repair vireos for the blower, then I was like WTF...but I saw it as soon as I pulled the burner out, so this was all a very good thing. The blower is working great now too. We'll see if it lasts.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 31, 2020)

manfredo said:


> She is like new!! I didn't really realize how low my flame was until I started looking at repair vireos for the blower, then I was like WTF...but I saw it as soon as I pulled the burner out, so this was all a very good thing. The blower is working great now too. We'll see if it lasts.


That's awesome love when stuff works out like that. Now you know everything else is good too. Cool


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 31, 2020)

I accomplished making it to 2021, fuck you 2020.
If your still stuck in 2020 don’t stress they just let the good cunts in first.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 31, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> I accomplished making it to 2021, fuck you 2020.
> If your still stuck in 2020 don’t stress they just let the good cunts in first.


tell us ... what is it like on the other side?


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 31, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> tell us ... what is it like on the other side?


Not sure hangover is large


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 31, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Not sure hangover is large


----------



## insomnia65 (Dec 31, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4783301


Ain't it the fkn truth lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 31, 2020)

I was asked not return to "Lower standards..Higher price" store with my full face respirator as I was departing. I don't get it. ?????????????

Honestly, wishes of safety and peace to all, trolls included, in the New year.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 31, 2020)

weedgrowinnewb said:


> Because as a general rule, they are designed to protect the wearer, rather than those around them. Exhalation valve. Potentially exposing others if the wearer is infected.


Daily tool for my career. Filtered for confined space use. No back purge. Not home depot. LOL. But Are their cheesy page protectors over their face. Not getting started. Happy new year.


----------



## tkufoS (Dec 31, 2020)

Jackin off for the last time in 2020 !


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Jan 1, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4783301


He really looks like a little Winston Churchill. Right down to the scowl.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 1, 2021)

It's moving day! 
Empty nest, here we come! (again)


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 1, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Daily tool for my career. Filtered for confined space use. No back purge. Not home depot. LOL. But Are their cheesy page protectors over their face. Not getting started. Happy new year.



Even if you have a filtered exhale valve just put a mask over it, confusion works.


----------



## raratt (Jan 1, 2021)

Guess I'll take down the Xmas lights today, better to do it now than in the rain this week (hopefully).


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jan 1, 2021)

Breakfast of tofu scramble, pancakes and coffee. Followed up with a 7 mile hike with the wife. Just finished lunch and smoked my first bowl of homegrown of the year. May 21 suck less than 20 did!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jan 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> Guess I'll take down the Xmas lights today, better to do it now than in the rain this week (hopefully).


Why we have them on the porch only under cover.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 1, 2021)

Just my usual obnoxious self here. Woke up way late to an icing event. Trivial so far. Had the neighbor ask if we could watch her kids and another. Not concerned as they are in contact with us almost daily. And honest need for it. Fogging and sanitizing. All good. 

Managed to destroy the kitchen I spent 5 hours polishing a few days ago with flour and letting kids help while appropriate. Had first heated debate with the wife over it. I am in for a punishing. But my plan of full tummies and laziness is kicking in. 

I hope for full bellies and contentment to all. $30 bucks feeds a few if homemade.

Best wishes all.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 1, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Just my usual obnoxious self here. Woke up way late to an icing event. Trivial so far. Had the neighbor ask if we could watch her kids and another. Not concerned as they are in contact with us almost daily. And honest need for it. Fogging and sanitizing. All good.
> 
> Managed to destroy the kitchen I spent 5 hours polishing a few days ago with flour and letting kids help while appropriate. Had first heated debate with the wife over it. I am in for a punishing. But my plan of full tummies and laziness is kicking in.
> 
> ...


Onion rings, YUM!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 1, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Onion rings, YUM!


4 hours and half and half. Not 3 days and buttermilk. Miss the old ways and a bit of time. Lol. 

Get that fresh start properly aligned. As stated by a friendly "Richard" of no such name. LOL.


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Jan 2, 2021)

Looks yummy.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 2, 2021)

Gave my plants an iPod.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 2, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Gave my plants an iPod.


Do tell??? I've thought of giving my girls some tunes.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 2, 2021)

Hey man @raratt there jammin'


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Do tell??? I've thought of giving my girls some tunes.


Just a modern mix at the moment one or two Bob, looking to update it to classical and some classic rock I don't want them stompin out the room to AC/DC though.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 2, 2021)

Pushed 4" of slush around the yard and got a wet ass


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Pushed 4" of slush around the yard and got a wet ass


Unplanned deviation from vertical?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 2, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Unplanned deviation from vertical?


This was the kind of snow that if you stopped or slowed down it set up like mortar. Had to keep on it or it got harder......


----------



## raratt (Jan 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> This was the kind of snow that if you stopped or slowed down it set up like mortar. Had to keep on it or it got harder......


We call that Sierra Cement, lots of moisture content.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> We call that Sierra Cement, lots of moisture content.


It was on top of the the glazed driveway we got the other day. Almost wished I had studs or chains. But it's done till next time......2" tomorrow.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Had to keep on it or it got harder......


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 2, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4784823


Ah it never gets old


----------



## doublejj (Jan 2, 2021)

I've been everywhere today.....


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jan 2, 2021)

Setup my 4 x 4 and transplanted 3 plants. This round of kids is a work in progress, big one is lucky to be alive.. The smaller ones have been living in seedling mix with a little of this and a little of that. Looking forward to seeing how they respond to FFOF and some nutrients. Now lunch and soon a rainy walk with my other half.


----------



## raratt (Jan 2, 2021)

Took down the Xmas lights. Replenished the egg supply in the fridge and put the rest of the beer in it. Gray cloudy day.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> ......2" tomorrow.


Wait, there's more coming? I forgot to look, just assumed it was going to be a wonderful year.
Just looked, couple days of snow showers and low 20's at night


----------



## manfredo (Jan 2, 2021)

I've been looking at vacations on-line and dreaming of sun all afternoon. Gloomy AF here too and another 3.5 hours til lights on  I'm looking at cruises, but who knows when they will sail again, or when it will be semi safe. I've only been on one in 2019 but it was awesome...from NYC to Bermuda for a week in a balcony room of a super ship, with the spa package...soooo relaxing!! I was booked for another last March...was....

I'd really love to do Hawaii, and sail around all the islands there. That's a pricey one but you only live once and it's on my bucket list!! Gloomy day dreaming, in front of a toasty fire, stoned AF.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I've been looking at vacations on-line and dreaming of sun all afternoon. Gloomy AF here too and another 3.5 hours til lights on  I'm looking at cruises, but who knows when they will sail again, or when it will be semi safe. I've only been on one in 2019 but it was awesome...from NYC to Bermuda for a week in a balcony room of a super ship, with the spa package...soooo relaxing!! I was booked for another last March...was....
> 
> I'd really love to do Hawaii, and sail around all the islands there. That's a pricey one but you only live once and it's on my bucket list!! Gloomy day dreaming, in front of a toasty fire, stoned AF.


My parents went to Canada and cruised back to Australia via most of the Pacific Island’s. They said Hawaii was amazing.
They love cruising they used to go on a cruise every 18 months but covid fucked that. 
I went on a small one not for me maybe in 15 years when the kids are old enough and not invited lol


----------



## DCcan (Jan 2, 2021)

I go the other direction, across the Cabot Straits to Channel-Port aux Basques in Newfoundland.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jan 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> Took down the Xmas lights. Replenished the egg supply in the fridge and put the rest of the beer in it. Gray cloudy day.


Same here. Don't mind walking in the rain when it's 50 degrees out.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 2, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Wait, there's more coming? I forgot to look, just assumed it was going to be a wonderful year.
> Just looked, couple days of snow showers and low 20's at night


I let the dog out several times. Enough winter wonderland for me. Burped more jars, late, than I can count without taking my shoes off. Although practicing 20, 21 for the past few days?? Maybe hope. 

Enjoying prettier snow of sorts. Northern Lights.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 2, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I go the other direction, across the Cabot Straits to Channel-Port aux Basques in Newfoundland.
> 
> View attachment 4784952
> 
> View attachment 4784953


Beautiful, and I would definitely love to go there too...That would be a nice one from NY, and i actually am looking at one late summer. I've never been to Canada....very close though, in Niagara Falls, NY 





__





Cruises & Cruise Deals | Plan Your Cruise Vacation | NCL


Cruise deals for Alaska, Hawaii, Bahamas, Europe, or Caribbean Cruises. Weekend getaways and great cruise specials. Enjoy Freestyle cruising with Norwegian Cruise Line.




www.ncl.com


----------



## raratt (Jan 2, 2021)

I've never wanted to go on a cruise, I'd rather fly to where I want to be and go out on a fishing boat when I get there.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> I've never wanted to go on a cruise, I'd rather fly to where I want to be and go out on a fishing boat when I get there.


That's why I bought a truck and camper and started driving down Baja, beach camping. We could take our dogs along and they loved it. and we would rent boats as we hit towns to fish. Or took our own kayaks...Hella good times


----------



## solakani (Jan 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I've been looking at vacations on-line and dreaming of sun all afternoon. Gloomy AF here too and another 3.5 hours til lights on  I'm looking at cruises, but who knows when they will sail again, or when it will be semi safe. I've only been on one in 2019 but it was awesome...from NYC to Bermuda for a week in a balcony room of a super ship, with the spa package...soooo relaxing!! I was booked for another last March...was....
> 
> I'd really love to do Hawaii, and sail around all the islands there. That's a pricey one but you only live once and it's on my bucket list!! Gloomy day dreaming, in front of a toasty fire, stoned AF.


My associates all recommend cruises and say that once and you are hooked. I'd rather go to places and have a local experience. In Oahu, they serve Haole pizza (pineapple and ham). On Maui's north shore, kids 6 years of age have a surf contest in the ocean. Meanwhile, kids at the resort are terrified just listening to the waves crashing on the jetty. If you backpack, expenses can be quite manageable. I believe the cruise ship around Hawaii is a small one. When in Honolulu, a last minute cruise could be less than staying in a hotel.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> I've never wanted to go on a cruise, I'd rather fly to where I want to be and go out on a fishing boat when I get there.


That's probably a much safer bet overall. A cruise can be risky, in many ways. I only did the one and it was perfect weather, but I imagine one bad storm would cure me of ever wanting to go again. We were docked in the Bermuda's for 3 days so that was great, and people were taking fishing boats from there. Plus I went with over 20 friends so it was cool, and it was one of those mega ships, the Norwegian Escape. Something like 7,000 people with crew!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 2, 2021)

doublejj said:


> That's why I bought a truck and camper and started driving down Baja beach camping. We could take our dogs along and they loved it. and we would rent boats as we hit towns to fish. Or took our own kayaks...Hella good times
> View attachment 4784982View attachment 4784983View attachment 4784984View attachment 4784985


Death by shellfish gluttony. Wow. Crayfish and $25 1# or so's here. 

More life to all this year and on. Best wishes.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That's probably a much safer bet overall. A cruise can be risky, in many ways. I only did the one and it was perfect weather, but I imagine one bad storm would cure me of ever wanting to go again. We were docked in the Bermuda's for 3 days so that was great, and people were taking fishing boats from there. Plus I went with over 20 friends so it was cool, and it was one of those mega ships, the Norwegian Escape. Something like 7,000 people with crew!


Years ago one of my co-workers and his wife went on an anniversary cruse out of florida. They flew from Cali and the flight was full of other couples going on the same boat. They met a couple on the flight and agreed they would re-connect on the boat. Well they said the boat was so huge they never saw them again until the return flight.....lol


----------



## DCcan (Jan 2, 2021)

doublejj said:


> That's why I bought a truck and camper and started driving down Baja beach camping. We could take our dogs along and they loved it. and we would rent boats as we hit towns to fish. Or took our own kayaks...Hella good times


The trip to Atlantic Canada can go thru Portland to Nova Scotia on high speed catamaran, then 450 miles to the next ship to Newfoundland, 2 short boat rides.
Or I can drive 800 miles to the Cabot Straits,then crash at the ferry terminal for the midnight boat,that is the party boat trip.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 2, 2021)

DCcan said:


> The trip to Atlantic Canada can go thru Portland to Nova Scotia on high speed catamaran, then 450 miles to the next ship to Newfoundland, 2 short boat rides.
> Or I can drive 800 miles to the Cabot Straits,then crash at the ferry terminal for the midnight boat,that is the party boat trip.


sounds llike the Alaska Marine Ferry....people camp on deck...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 2, 2021)

You couldn't pay me to take a cruise ship, especially during this PanDamnit.

Plus I've got enough sea time - don't need any more!


----------



## DCcan (Jan 2, 2021)

doublejj said:


> sounds llike the Alaska Marine Ferry....people camp on deck...


There's usually velcro on the deck, veteran travelers have velcro on their tent tie outs.
That is the quietest place on the ship, just windy.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 2, 2021)

doublejj said:


> sounds llike the Alaska Marine Ferry....people camp on deck...
> View attachment 4785020


I've done that every year for the last 20 to go Moose hunting.
A good pad, sleeping bag & pillow - I'm good to go.

PS, a flask of wine or Gin & tonic + ear plugs don't hurt either.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 2, 2021)

solakani said:


> My associates all recommend cruises and say that once and you are hooked. I'd rather go to places and have a local experience. In Oahu, they serve Haole pizza (pineapple and ham). On Maui's north shore, kids 6 years of age have a surf contest in the ocean. Meanwhile, kids at the resort are terrified just listening to the waves crashing on the jetty. If you backpack, expenses can be quite manageable. I believe the cruise ship around Hawaii is a small one. When in Honolulu, a last minute cruise could be less than staying in a hotel.


I am curious. How would putting my stuff into a backpack save me money?


----------



## raratt (Jan 2, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You couldn't pay me to take a cruise ship, especially during this PanDamnit.
> 
> Plus I've got enough sea time - don't need any more!


KC-135's were our transportation most of the time, once it got off the ground everyone would find a place around the cargo to roll up in a sleeping bag. The KC-10's had a PAX pallet with seats jam packed on them, not high on comfort. They had contract flights from the states to the desert that were about the same for leg room, it sucked. Landings were interesting because they dropped in to make sure no shoulder fired missiles could get to them. The ferry flight in a C-130 was interesting, did avoidance maneuvers the whole way there. Commercial aircraft are like Cadillac's.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 2, 2021)

the closest i might do to a cruse would be one of the long range fishing boats out of San Diego....


----------



## solakani (Jan 2, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I am curious. How would putting my stuff into a backpack save me money?


For one thing, you do not have to tip the porter.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 2, 2021)

solakani said:


> For one thing, you do not have to tip the porter.


I fear however that I’d be subjected to a general erosion in amenities. If someone else does not provide fresh linens daily, imo the line has been crossed from vacation to adventure. I did NOT save up for an adventure.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 2, 2021)

I just want to drive on, drive off asap, no boarding and drama.
Just ferrys with coffee; galley and bar is a plus.


----------



## solakani (Jan 2, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I fear however that I’d be subjected to a general erosion in amenities. If someone else does not provide fresh linens daily, imo the line has been crossed from vacation to adventure. I did NOT save up for an adventure.


I hear you. My goal was to drive around Maui, Kauai and Oahu. In Kauai, the road does not circle the island. It is a 2 day hike to the other side.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 2, 2021)

solakani said:


> I hear you. My goal was to drive around Maui, Kauai and Oahu. In Kauai, the road does not circle the island. It is a 2 day hike to the other side.


I greatly enjoyed the Big Island in ‘96. They have a lighting ordinance there, so it made sense that I dedicated 1/3 my weight allowance to big binos and a star map.


----------



## raratt (Jan 2, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I greatly enjoyed the Big Island in ‘96. They have a lighting ordinance there, so it made sense that I dedicated 1/3 my weight allowance to big binos and a star map.


Guam was nice, other than the brown tree snakes and 7 typhoons in two years. We had to wait on Oahu for a few days during a relay flight because of one, tough TDY.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> Guam was nice, other than the brown tree snakes and 7 typhoons in two years.


I’ve heard of dodgy vehicles called Guam bombs. We’re they a thing when you were there?


----------



## raratt (Jan 2, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I’ve heard of dodgy vehicles called Guam bombs. We’re they a thing when you were there?


Boonie cars, rusted out bondo and chicken wire transportation. Some were close to flintstone cars.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> Boonie cars, rusted out bondo and chicken wire transportation. Some were close to flintstone cars.


Lotta foot-pounds in pounding feet.


----------



## raratt (Jan 2, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Lotta foot-pounds in pounding feet.


Pop rivets and a couple pieces of galvanized roofing, it'll work.


----------



## Rewerb (Jan 3, 2021)

Last day of holidays before I go back to work tomorrow.

Cleared a heap of crap out of the shed we're "temporarily"  living-in during our house build, in order to create space for another tent intended for cloning. Started to assemble the tent & discovered that one particular part is not what it's marked-as & no amount of farnarkeling will change the situation

The Mrs has been at me to do a thorough clean of all our multiple fridges over the Xmas break, so we got stuck-in. Disassembled/washed/dried all the shelves & chucked-out some shit.

Went to reassemble the complicated shelving & couldn't figure-out how to get it back together (no weed was consumed during this, so I have no excuse.....). 'Got really rather frustrated.

The Mrs sat on the floor & offered-up her female bits & asked me to offer-up my male bits to get the two to get back together....

Lo & behold, the world got better! 


We also reassembled the errant fridge-bits.....


----------



## Boru420 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## DCcan (Jan 3, 2021)

Sure, she can talk all day about pot, but can she trim at the same time?
Too bad she didn't talk about her dabbing rig.


----------



## Boru420 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## DCcan (Jan 3, 2021)

He's waay too slow to be a trimmer.
What was he supposed to do? Where's the pot?
He talked about everything but hard work. I didn't hear a word when he started moaning and complaining, which was constantly.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 3, 2021)

I stupidly gave a lady undiluted compost tea, the plant was burnt so bad ah well a lesson learned.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 3, 2021)

Just a quickie, can you fridge compost teas, banana teas etc.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 3, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Just a quickie, can you fridge compost teas, banana teas etc.


Not if you live with someone. 
Extra goes to houseplants, shrubs in the 20 gal pots.
Drug lab fridge, by the beer. Pick a label, mostly #1, maybe 2?


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 3, 2021)

I'm going to powder some of the ingredients.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 3, 2021)

I got my mail for the first time in a long time yesterday. And had an envelope from a Secret Santa! Not sure who actually sent it (though I have a pretty good idea) and not sure when they sent it because my mailman hates me and my lack of mail retrieval, so he often withholds my mail. So thank you Secret Santa!


----------



## manfredo (Jan 3, 2021)

neosapien said:


> I got my mail for the first time in a long time yesterday. And had an envelope from a Secret Santa! Not sure who actually sent it (though I have a pretty good idea) and not sure when they sent it because my mailman hates me and my lack of mail retrieval, so he often withholds my mail. So thank you Secret Santa!


The usps mail system is soooo screwed up right now. They are weeks behind. The west coast seems the worst. I have packages coming from AZ. that have been stuck there for like 10 days. Packages are taking 2 weeks extra in some cases....or more. I think letters are doing better, but packages are f***ed right now....and from what I hear not a good time to be a postal employee. Mandatory over-time galore I heard.


----------



## lokie (Jan 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The usps mail system is soooo screwed up right now. They are weeks behind. The west coast seems the worst. I have packages coming from AZ. that have been stuck there for like 10 days. Packages are taking 2 weeks extra in some cases....or more. I think letters are doing better, but packages are f***ed right now....and from what I hear not a good time to be a postal employee. Mandatory over-time galore I heard.


Christmas cards and gifts mailed in November from Main have still not been delivered.
A few folks have received some items but most have not. 

I've heard this from several others too.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 3, 2021)

Post office departments... and tracking app
My terps are in the Champlain Valley today...getting closer.





As long as they can get stagecoaches across the Appalachian Divide


----------



## raratt (Jan 3, 2021)

I think I'll run over to DG and pick up a 30 pack so I don't have to go anywhere tomorrow in the rain and wind. It will be nice to get a "real" storm though, the sierra's might end up with a couple feet of snow the next few days. They are only at 53% of normal snow pack at the moment.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2021)

yum


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 3, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> yum
> 
> View attachment 4785657


I'm having schnitzel tonight


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm having schnitzel tonight


Schnitzel sind ausgezeichnet


----------



## DCcan (Jan 3, 2021)

Später, gator.
Got to make a a sandwich now.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 3, 2021)

Actually 2 days of accomplishments 
Started taking down Christmas lights and decor yesterday. Got everything up in the rafters which in turn cleaned up the garage a little. Tomorrow I fill the garage back up. Our kitchen cabinets arrive. Yea me, kinda. Excited for the new cabinets but not so excited about having to install them. Which also has lead us to start clearing out the cabinets. 
At this point, I can start to remove and destroy the upper cabinets. 
Not so motivated after spending the entire morning placing POs. 
I just smoked a few bowls so maybe the mota-vation will kick in. 
For now, watch a little football. 

SH420


----------



## manfredo (Jan 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm having schnitzel tonight


Yum...with or without gravy?? 

Man, why did I have to say gravy?? Now I am going to need a gravy fix, and soon, lol.

The tree and decorations are down and away at least...Now I need to go lug a few cans of super soil in to warm up for a future project.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 3, 2021)

Planted some new seeds, Thank you very much Santa


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yum...with or without gravy??
> 
> Man, why did I have to say gravy?? Now I am going to need a gravy fix, and soon, lol.
> 
> The tree and decorations are down and away at least...Now I need to go lug a few cans of super soil in to warm up for a future project.


I'll have to ask the chef of the night......lol oh that went well.......guess the kids drove her nuts when I went down stairs. But yeah she always puts gravy on it


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yum...with or without gravy??
> 
> Man, why did I have to say gravy?? Now I am going to need a gravy fix, and soon, lol.
> 
> The tree and decorations are down and away at least...Now I need to go lug a few cans of super soil in to warm up for a future project.


In our house Schnitzel went with melted cheese and spaghetti sauce (scratch not Raglue)


----------



## manfredo (Jan 3, 2021)

I know what I'm doing tomorrow. At least it won't be 41 inches this time... maybe


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 3, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> On the 99 between Fresno and Bakersfield there are two very large dairy-processing plants, one marked Kraft and the other unmarked. Driving past those on a summer day, I encountered miles of an odor plume rather like sour milk.
> 
> Near Lodi (same hwy) the Delicato plant (megascale wine producer) emits a rather yeasty my-clothes-are-dripping-wine smell.
> 
> There’s also a rather large stockyard Fresno way. Describing that odor is left as an exercise to the reader.


I cannot tell you how delighted I am to have this post number. It is a power of two.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 3, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Später, gator.
> Got to make a a sandwich now.


I just took thin pork chops out of the freezer....they got me too!!


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 4785699I know what I'm doing tomorrow. At least it won't be 41 inches this time... maybe


I’ve never stood in falling snow. I’ve been up the mountains seen it on the ground lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 4785699I know what I'm doing tomorrow. At least it won't be 41 inches this time... maybe


Just started here a little bit ago.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 3, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> I’ve never stood in falling snow. I’ve been up the mountains seen it on the ground lol


Your nipples aren't really cold till the snow gets that deep.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Just started here a little bit ago.


Looks wet and heavy ;(

In better news I intentionally killed another plant today. Two more to go!


----------



## raratt (Jan 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Your nipples aren't really cold till the snow gets that deep.


Like diamonds...


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 3, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> I’ve never stood in falling snow. I’ve been up the mountains seen it on the ground lol


Yeah but you get to fish with Penguins.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jan 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Looks wet and heavy ;(
> 
> In better news I intentionally killed another plant today. Two more to go!


Sorry for your loss!


----------



## manfredo (Jan 3, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> I’ve never stood in falling snow. I’ve been up the mountains seen it on the ground lol


And it looks better than it really is! It is still coming down out there. Probably 3-4 inches so far. Should stop soon, they were saying anyways. 

I remember many years ago a friend visited from Arizona in mid winter, and he had never seen freezing cold, or snow. He said he couldn't even comprehend it until he saw it in person. It is more fun when you are young and can ski and such...snowmobiles were fun too. Once arthritis kicks in....well that's why Florida exists, lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 3, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Sorry for your loss!


I wish I could find a strain that would just die and trim itself!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 3, 2021)

Let me know if you start breeding those & I'll start growing again. ; )


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 3, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Yeah but you get to fish with Penguins.


Yeah it’s all good until one grabs the hook


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I wish I could find a strain that would just die and trim itself!


I wish I could have a hover board, hurry the fuck up science!!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 4, 2021)

Mmm... loves me some ‘unknown’.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 4, 2021)

Busy busy day! Lot's of snow removal, wet heavy snow that felt like liquid concrete...repaired the winch on the plow and ordered a new winch cable, set up a furnace install for my friends 80 y.o. dad, tore my gas fireplace down again....the fan quit again. Lubed it up again, got it working and ordered a new one. Hopefully it lasts til then. 

Wanted to do some transplanting but it's 8 pm and stick a fork in me, I am done!!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jan 4, 2021)

On the way home I scored 7 No. 10 squat poly pots and a assortment of poly saucers. Looking forward to a wall of tomatoes in the garden this year.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 5, 2021)

Had to stop in to the Velcro plant yesterday, textile manufacturers are the best at organized processes.
This place it the size of a larger shopping mall and nothing is ever out of place. 

Two separate processes of weaving, dyeing, napping a fuzzy cloth & bonding an extrusion of plastic onto a backing material .
Creel room where it all starts.
Enormous robot pallets work on another line at extrusion. Humans just open hatches and feed it. This is all strung by hand.


----------



## Quintana (Jan 5, 2021)

I sent this to my brother.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Let me know if you start breeding those & I'll start growing again. ; )


LOL You're gonna start growin' again. You *k*now you can't help yourself ;D
EDITED to fix now typo -> know thanks @weedgrowinnewb


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Had to stop in to the Velcro plant yesterday, textile manufacturers are the best at organized processes.
> This place it the size of a larger shopping mall and nothing is ever out of place.
> 
> Two separate processes of weaving, dyeing, napping a fuzzy cloth & bonding an extrusion of plastic onto a backing material .
> ...


I own 2 creels  (none of them on that scale LOL)


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 5, 2021)

weedgrowinnewb said:


> *know


Thanks, I AM the typo queen LOL


----------



## Rewerb (Jan 6, 2021)

'Dunno what's wrong with my Mrs....

Did a bit of neanderthal lower hack/slash defoliation in the tent this arvo. Went from this:
To this in a couple of lazy hours:




I presented a bouquet to the girl (I even put them in a vase for her FFS!) & she said "That's not flowers!"

I said "Give it 8-12 weeks"

Oh well, at least I have a new batch of clones to play-with.....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 6, 2021)

Started some seeds from Secret Santa!


----------



## Bareback (Jan 6, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Had to stop in to the Velcro plant yesterday, textile manufacturers are the best at organized processes.
> This place it the size of a larger shopping mall and nothing is ever out of place.
> 
> Two separate processes of weaving, dyeing, napping a fuzzy cloth & bonding an extrusion of plastic onto a backing material .
> ...


I used to work in a creel room at a cotton mill . It was all formulated with a recipe for a particular cloth and then that spool was blended with more spools to complete the recipe. Very complicated for making towels.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 6, 2021)

Bareback said:


> I used to work in a creel room at a cotton mill . It was all formulated with a recipe for a particular cloth and then that spool was blended with more spools to complete the recipe. Very complicated for making towels.


 You'll like these the. The weaving room for the backing material, then the carding mill for raw nylon for fuzzy side.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 6, 2021)

Material gets sent to the dye house, then gets bonded to the backing layer.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 6, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Started some seeds from Secret Santa!
> View attachment 4788443


Secret Santa visited us as well. 
Thank you "Whom ever you are" ; )


----------



## DCcan (Jan 6, 2021)

Extrusion has a whole robot machine with drone loaders going down the aisles, IR emitters to make the plastic drip over and make a hook for the Velcro.
Spools(acres) of Velcro lining the passage to the warehouse at the end.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 6, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Extrusion has a whole robot machine with drone loaders going down the aisles, IR emitters to make the plastic drip over and make a hook for the Velcro.
> Spools(acres) of Velcro lining the passage to the warehouse at the end.
> View attachment 4788692
> 
> View attachment 4788693


I don’t mean this to be rude or even sarcastic but does anyone even work there, it seems so automated.


----------



## lokie (Jan 6, 2021)

Bareback said:


> I don’t mean this to be rude or even sarcastic but does anyone even work there, it seems so automated.


Ie. how many employees does it take to make a blanket?


----------



## DCcan (Jan 6, 2021)

Maybe a hundred per shift, it definitely requires mechanical aptitude to run the machines.
In your spare time you get to push pallets around, some are overhead mechanical arms that an operator runs, kind of creepy.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 6, 2021)

lokie said:


> Ie. how many employees does it take to make a blanket?
> View attachment 4788718


I don’t know, the mill I worked at was a world wide company employing 10’s of thousands but was based right up the road. I have seen their products everywhere.


----------



## lokie (Jan 6, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Maybe a hundred per shift, it definitely requires mechanical aptitude to run the machines.
> In your spare time you get to push pallets around, some are overhead mechanical arms that an operator runs, kind of creepy.


Complex coasting?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jan 6, 2021)

Worked today which was a good distraction..


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 6, 2021)

DCcan said:


> You'll like these the. The weaving room for the backing material, then the carding mill for raw nylon for fuzzy side.
> View attachment 4788682
> 
> View attachment 4788684


dual warps  and pickers (bale openers)


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jan 7, 2021)

Convinced the wife to take off early to enjoy the sun, while we were walking we ran into these folks..


----------



## raratt (Jan 7, 2021)

Went grocery shopping. Had a virtual appt with my PA who is going to try another med for my BP. He has pretty much exhausted his ideas for meds so he is referring me to a cardiologist that might have a clue.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Jan 7, 2021)

Stocked up on supplies as my country starts to lock itself down and restrict movement.
45Kg of Jasmine rice, spaghetti, flour, 36 pack of toilet rolls, 2 bottles of gin and a bottle of rum.

That'll last me a month or two.


----------



## lokie (Jan 7, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> Stocked up on supplies as my country starts to lock itself down and restrict movement.
> 45Kg of Jasmine rice, spaghetti, flour, 36 pack of toilet rolls, 2 bottles of gin and a bottle of rum.
> 
> That'll last me a month or two.


----------



## sunni (Jan 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Thanks, I AM the typo queen LOL


its just a sock puppet of you know who.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 8, 2021)

sunni said:


> its just a sock puppet of you know who.


I had no idea  thanks


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2021)

sunni said:


> its just a sock puppet of you know who.


There's more.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 8, 2021)

Space Monkeys are ready to hit the dirt! 
(They can’t grow thru a coffee filter.)


Blueberry Hashplant


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 9, 2021)

I broke my favorite Kyocera ceramic paring knife, damn I liked that knife.


----------



## lokie (Jan 9, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I broke my favorite Kyocera ceramic paring knife, damn I liked that knife.
> View attachment 4791329


Industrial avocados are a bitch.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 9, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I broke my favorite Kyocera ceramic paring knife, damn I liked that knife.
> View attachment 4791329











Tojiro VG10 Hammered Petty 90mm


A new addition to the Tojiro line of VG10 hammered knives is this fun and functional 90mm petty. This baby is about as short as a petty gets. As such, it can double as an in-hand paring knife. It is a very small knife, but that smallness translates to big abilities in the kitchen. The short and...




www.chefknivestogo.com


----------



## raratt (Jan 9, 2021)

lokie said:


> Industrial avocados are a bitch.
> View attachment 4791340


Don't take the stem off.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> Don't take the stem off.


Comes with its own spoon!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 9, 2021)

Put in a new fart fan today, decide to move it closer to the shower.




Next, texture and paint the ceiling. Saving that for another day.

SH420


----------



## manfredo (Jan 9, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Put in a new fart fan today, decide to move it closer to the shower.
> 
> View attachment 4791596
> View attachment 4791599
> ...


Nice...I'd like to paint my main bathroom over the winter too. But like your job, there is more to be done than just paint. 

I stayed in this condo in Florida a few years back and I loved the color combo...a sky blue ceiling paint, with pastel yellow walls. Really popped!! That's gonna be my bath colors, I think. I have light tan tile but I think it will work.

Was going to trim tonight but my trim buddy is MIA and I'm making burritos instead, lol. Only 1 plant is really ready anyhow! And I have plenty to smoke ATM.

Scored 4 new Hurricane 6" clip on fans on sale from my favorite grow store, Grow Green Michigan. These folks seem to know how to run a business! Always pleased.

K....burritos


----------



## manfredo (Jan 9, 2021)

Oh, anyone got a recommendation on a smart grow room monitor. I'm thinking it's time to start monitoring my VPD....haha, funny since I never even heard of it a short while ago! I'm seeing some around $100 or less, like this https://www.ebay.com/i/264658583709?chn=ps&mkevt=1&mkcid=28

How important is VPD?


----------



## Rewerb (Jan 10, 2021)

Can anyone help me with this "questionable sanity" problem I'm experiencing right now?

It's 35C outside & 32C inside, yet I've got the oven on to cook a couple of shallow, crustless fritatas baked in pizza trays.



I'll rationalise this on the premise that it's going to be 37C+ tomorrow, so we can eat cold tomorrow evening.

'Though this be madness, yet there is method in't"???


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Oh, anyone got a recommendation on a smart grow room monitor. I'm thinking it's time to start monitoring my VPD....haha, funny since I never even heard of it a short while ago! I'm seeing some around $100 or less, like this https://www.ebay.com/i/264658583709?chn=ps&mkevt=1&mkcid=28
> 
> How important is VPD?


My sinuses bleed in the thin dry air.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 10, 2021)

Rewerb said:


> Can anyone help me with this "questionable sanity" problem I'm experiencing right now?
> 
> It's 35C outside & 32C inside, yet I've got the oven on to cook a couple of shallow, crustless fritatas baked in pizza trays.
> 
> ...


It was 31C here at 6pm your cooking up there. 
Also you need to use F not C, you silly F’n C


----------



## RastaLove91 (Jan 10, 2021)

Pulled off a surprise bday party for my moms 70th. She’s never been surprised before so this is a huge accomplishment. Also she’s amazing and I’m happy af that she loved it.


----------



## Rewerb (Jan 10, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> It was 31C here at 6pm your cooking up there.
> Also you need to use F not C, you silly F’n C


Yeah, it can sometimes be hotter up here than down there...despite living on top of a mountain.

Now.....why in C'n hell would I want to change my understanding of C'n temperature???

Water freezes at 0C & boils at 100C. 1L of water weighs 1Kg.

Metric calculations are a C-load more simple to work-out.

Pretty C'n simple, wouldn't you agree?

Get with the C'n program ya Funt!!


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 10, 2021)

Rewerb said:


> Yeah, it can sometimes be hotter up here than down there...despite living on top of a mountain.
> 
> Now.....why in C'n hell would I want to change my understanding of C'n temperature???
> 
> ...


Pretty F’n simple, you have to go both ways at this party!


----------



## Rewerb (Jan 10, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Pretty F’n simple, you have to go both ways at this party!


Ooer! I've never thought of swinging, but it has a fertain.....allure....? 

OK, ya Funt, I'll just have to afquiesfe & fhange the the way I falfulate stucc, but it maybe a bit of a fhallenge cor me initially.....


----------



## DCcan (Jan 10, 2021)

Well, we know EU melts down at 29c heat wave, Australians hold out to 35c before using the word "warm".


----------



## DCcan (Jan 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Oh, anyone got a recommendation on a smart grow room monitor. I'm thinking it's time to start monitoring my VPD....haha, funny since I never even heard of it a short while ago! I'm seeing some around $100 or less, like this https://www.ebay.com/i/264658583709?chn=ps&mkevt=1&mkcid=28
> 
> How important is VPD?


SensorPush has a couple models with VPD, logging with csv data, bluetooth. The $49 unit in the review does not have VPD, the $69 does.
They have a$89 wifi model as well for 24/7 remote monitoring.
Pulse is another popular one.








Review of climate sensors: Pulse One vs SensorPush


When it comes to my growing setup, I'm a big fan of remote monitoring. This isn't because I don't like spending time on my plants; far from it! A good system can offer...




www.carnivorousplants.co.uk


----------



## neosapien (Jan 10, 2021)

My router just up and died last night. It was at least 13 years old lol. I bought a new combo modem/router several months ago and just never got around to hooking it up. So I spent a good part of last night/early this morning updating everything. Pretty lightning fast now. At some point I'm going to have to look into what to do about Comcast and these new data caps cuz we use about 2TB a month with the virtual learning and everything else. Slimy bitches.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 10, 2021)

neosapien said:


> My router just up and died last night. It was at least 13 years old lol. I bought a new combo modem/router several months ago and just never got around to hooking it up. So I spent a good part of last night/early this morning updating everything. Pretty lightning fast now. At some point I'm going to have to look into what to do about Comcast and these new data caps cuz we use about 2TB a month with the virtual learning and everything else. Slimy bitches.


How ya feeling today?


----------



## Randomlurker4848 (Jan 10, 2021)

I woke up 17.00 today. My hours are messed up!


----------



## raratt (Jan 10, 2021)

Mouse #4 met it's demise in the garage last night. I need to get more traps obviously. I think the stray pieces of dog food and bird seed have attracted them. Mornin.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How ya feeling today?


Not too bad. At this point I just feel a bit "off". Hard to explain. I still got a little congestion I suppose, and still can't taste/smell real great but they both are slowly returning. The whole illness was/is weird. Like I could feel my body had never encountered a coronavirus before. Thanks for asking.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> Mouse #4 met it's demise in the garage last night. I need to get more traps obviously. I think the stray pieces of dog food and bird seed have attracted them. Mornin.



Ooo ooo!!! I have just the thread for you. Let me bump it.


----------



## raratt (Jan 10, 2021)

neosapien said:


> Ooo ooo!!! I have just the thread for you. Let me bump it.


I remember someone made a bucket trap and shared it on here...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> I remember someone made a bucket trap and shared it on here...


I think it was @shrxhky420

~edit~ no, @FresnoFarmer


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2021)

neosapien said:


> Not too bad. At this point I just feel a bit "off". Hard to explain. I still got a little congestion I suppose, and still can't taste/smell real great but they both are slowly returning. The whole illness was/is weird. Like I could feel my body had never encountered a coronavirus before. Thanks for asking.


That's such good news. How's the wife and cutie kiddo doing?


----------



## neosapien (Jan 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That's such good news. How's the wife and cutie kiddo doing?


They are both fine. Both in isolation until the 22nd. My wife may have had it first and gave it to me though, who knows. She gonna get a antibody test in a couple weeks either way.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jan 10, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> My sinuses bleed in the thin dry air.
> View attachment 4791805


I suffer from that as well, I had a Doctor recommend flonase spray. It actually works well for me with all things sinus related.


----------



## raratt (Jan 10, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> My sinuses bleed in the thin dry air.
> View attachment 4791805


I have been using a saline spray to moisten my sinuses, it's cheap and no meds involved.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jan 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have been using a saline spray to moisten my sinuses, it's cheap and no meds involved.


Yeah not sure what Flonase does have in it but when I had my sinuses looked at they said that they were super dry and irritated. I started using the stuff and within days I started feeling better. Now I use it when we first start running our furnace for a few weeks (old house) then usually again in the spring and fall for allergies. Not normally one to push products specially meds but I do feel this one is worth sharing. I've suffered extreme allergies most of my life and now I hardly think about them.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Jan 10, 2021)

Training my girl to walk on a lead.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 10, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> Training my girl to walk on a lead.
> View attachment 4792582











Hilarious moment man walks kangaroo with a leash in Detroit | Daily Mail Online


Surreal moment man walks kangaroo with a leash in Detroit.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 10, 2021)

I learned how to tie my shoes the opposite direction. Other than that - another day of absolutely nothing.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 10, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> Training my girl to walk on a lead.
> View attachment 4792582


Holy fuck - my life has been completed.


----------



## raratt (Jan 10, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> I learned how to tie my shoes the opposite direction.


Behind your back?


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> Behind your back?


Upside-Dizzown! Wow thank u for the new challenge I will figure this out tomorrow and report back 2 u


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 10, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> Training my girl to walk on a lead.
> View attachment 4792582


What is liddol bunnies name?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> Behind your back?


Underneath


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 10, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Underneath


If I lay down maybe I can accomplish it this way 2. Thank u for the further inspiration, friend.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 10, 2021)

Mainliner sox. Mainliner sux.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 10, 2021)

Get it off your chest *my friends


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jan 11, 2021)

Worked and swore at the radio most of the day... Came home smoked a fat bowl and went for a walk with the wife.. Followed it up with dinner and tea dosed with tincture.. Just finished up with more swearing this time at the television watching the show "the circus" from Showtime...


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 11, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> Training my girl to walk on a lead.
> View attachment 4792582


Awesome.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 11, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> Upside-Dizzown! Wow thank u for the new challenge I will figure this out tomorrow and report back 2 u


Knot on the inside


----------



## Beehive (Jan 12, 2021)

Battery change out on a POS Dodge. (Not my car)

$168 bucks. The cold weather finally killed the old battery.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 12, 2021)

I whipped up a new batch of cloner solution.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 12, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> I whipped up a new batch of cloner solution.
> View attachment 4794164
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794167


Nothing says pool shock like


----------



## manfredo (Jan 12, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> I learned how to tie my shoes the opposite direction. Other than that - another day of absolutely nothing.


I buy slip ons.... tying is so over rated.

I have been researching electric bikes the past few days....I had no idea there were so many variations and types of motors, and I think I am going to buy or build one...an inexpensive one most likely for starters. I have never been on one but do quite a bit of biking in the summer. I may even just build one like several of you have done. Fun little "stimulus" winter project.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 12, 2021)

Did a bog walk today along a fox trail, ice is looking good this year.
Upper layer has some dusting, but solid ice underneath.
Ice boats should be out, Ill have a chance to check tomorrow.
The pond picture at the bottom was last week, skim ice should be all set up.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 12, 2021)

My new intake fan arrived, I should of got the bigger one


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 12, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> My new intake fan arrived, I should of got the bigger one
> View attachment 4794447


Is that the new turbo for the Subaru?


----------



## DCcan (Jan 12, 2021)

Auto painting, egg farming and furniture finishing is usually where you see those.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Is that the new turbo for the Subaru?


Nissan mate Nissan


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 12, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Nissan mate Nissan


Never had one bud. But I did have a snotty little Subaru once. It was a fun car


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Never had one bud. But I did have a snotty little Subaru once. It was a fun car


I did too, 81-90; beat that thing into the ground


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Never had one bud. But I did have a snotty little Subaru once. It was a fun car


a Brat, I’m guessing from the adjective.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 12, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> a Brat, I’m guessing from the adjective.


Had back seats with grips in the bed, if drunk recall works.
That was so disorienting to pass out in the bed, wake up going the wrong way at high speed.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Never had one bud. But I did have a snotty little Subaru once. It was a fun car


You haven’t lived until you have owned a Datsun


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 12, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> You haven’t lived until you have owned a Datsun


I had a B2000 truck. Think i killed it after 225k miles

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 12, 2021)

I cooked up a storm today. First, an attempt at hallullas, a sort of Chilean biscuit. They’re pretty but not soft or flaky like the ones I remember from a trip to Chile in ‘84.
I’ll try “pan amasado” next; gotta buy more flour.

Next: carnitas in the Instant Pot. They worked and are delicious. I made a quesadilla; it was outstanding with chipotle aioli.


----------



## raratt (Jan 12, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I cooked up a storm today. First, an attempt at hallullas, a sort of Chilean biscuit. They’re pretty but not soft or flaky like the ones I remember from a trip to Chile in ‘84.
> I’ll try “pan amasado” next; gotta buy more flour.
> 
> Next: carnitas in the Instant Pot. They worked and are delicious. I made a quesadilla; it was outstanding with chipotle aioli.
> ...


I'd eat that.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jan 12, 2021)

Took a drive, worked, walked and took a few pictures. Anything that provides a distraction is a welcomed experience..


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 12, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I had a B2000 truck. Think i killed it after 225k miles
> 
> SH420


I had a shop truck B2000! I may have jumped it.....once...never died!




DustyDuke said:


> You haven’t lived until you have owned a Datsun


My grandma had one!


----------



## raratt (Jan 12, 2021)

I'm just throwing a porterhouse and potato packets on the Q and nuking some cauliflower.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm just throwing a porterhouse and potato packets on the Q and nuking some cauliflower.


I pickled beets yesterday and made ribeye


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm just throwing a porterhouse and potato packets *on the Q *and nuking some cauliflower.


Deep steak


----------



## raratt (Jan 12, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Deep steak


It was identified on the label, not anonymous.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 12, 2021)

Mmmmmmm steak. Damn you guys now I'm hungry!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> It was identified on the label, not anonymous.


Sounds juicy..


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> It was identified on the label, not anonymous.


The tubers are double agents.


----------



## raratt (Jan 12, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> The tubers are double agents.


They have eyes all over...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> They have eyes all over...


That’s “plus rep”


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 12, 2021)

LOL that was good


----------



## raratt (Jan 12, 2021)

I have my moments.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 12, 2021)

Good thing I was inoculated with Poulet Marengo before coming here, I was really falling for deep steak with a side of freedom fries.


farmingfisherman said:


> Took a drive, worked, walked and took a few pictures. Anything that provides a distraction is a welcomed experience..
> 
> View attachment 4794582
> View attachment 4794584
> ...


That's an old Hydro power station, from the look of the upper deck. All power was local, before the grid.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jan 12, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Good thing I was inoculated with Poulet Marengo before coming here, I was really falling for deep steak with a side of freedom fries.
> 
> That's an old Hydro power station, from the look of the upper deck. All power was local, before the grid.


Yup. Decommissioned maybe 10 years ago. Caught my first steelhead not far from it.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jan 12, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Good thing I was inoculated with Poulet Marengo before coming here, I was really falling for deep steak with a side of freedom fries.
> 
> That's an old Hydro power station, from the look of the upper deck. All power was local, before the grid.




Only place I didn't explore, few folk have apparently.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I pickled beets yesterday and made ribeye


Pickled beets you say...is this a thing you eat while drunk?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 12, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> Pickled beets you say...is this a thing you eat while drunk?


Absofuckinglutely! with sour cream, dill and green onion FUCK YEAH


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Absofuckinglutely! with sour cream, dill and green onion FUCK YEAH


Well here I go down a rabbit hole then


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 12, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> Well here I go down a rabbit hole then


----------



## sarahJane211 (Jan 12, 2021)

It was so cold this morning (20c) that I baked ginger biscuits (with peanuts and choc chips) just for the excuse to have the oven on (only heat source in the house).


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 13, 2021)

​


----------



## Bareback (Jan 13, 2021)

My wife got me a ninja foodi for Christmas, it makes some really delicious vinegar wings.

I just want y’all to know that yesterday with the food comments and jokes, I spent an $40 at the grocery store..... thanks.... no seriously I got all kinds of stuff I wanted lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2021)

Bareback said:


> My wife got me a ninja foodi for Christmas, it makes some really delicious vinegar wings.
> 
> I just want y’all to know that yesterday with the food comments and jokes, I spent an $40 at the grocery store..... thanks.... no seriously I got all kinds of stuff I wanted lol.


I love my Ninja Foodi, carnitas are stellar as are hard boiled eggs. Do you have a recipe for those vinegar wings?

Here's my pickled beet salad


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I love my Ninja Foodi, carnitas are stellar as are hard boiled eggs. Do you have a recipe for those vinegar wings?
> 
> Here's my pickled beet salad
> View attachment 4795055


What exactly are you guys calling a carnita in your part of the country?


----------



## Beehive (Jan 13, 2021)

Calibration of both Inkbirds


----------



## Bareback (Jan 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I love my Ninja Foodi, carnitas are stellar as are hard boiled eggs. Do you have a recipe for those vinegar wings?
> 
> Here's my pickled beet salad
> View attachment 4795055


I just kinda wing it...... 


Last night I used 4# wings 
Placed in a one gallon zip lock 
Little bit of peanut oil 
Salt and pepper 
Cajun seasonings 
Poultry seasoning 
Seasoned salt 
Garlic and onion powder 
Everglades seasoning 
And of course white vinegar 


But sometimes I’ll add 
Cumin 
Chilly powder 
Lemon juice 
Parsley 
Apple butter
Or use apple cider vinegar instead 
I never really measure anything but I know how much I like in it.

Also if y’all haven’t tried the Everglades seasoning before...... it’s really good on meats of all kinds .


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> What exactly are you guys calling a carnita in your part of the country?


Here's the recipe I use. I just cook them in a pressure cooker.









Carnitas - Pati Jinich


Carnitas recipe from Pati's Mexican Table Season 3, Episode 5 “Family Fiesta”




patijinich.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Here's the recipe I use. I just cook them in a pressure cooker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bookmark added Thanks!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 13, 2021)

Many reviews say the Everglades seasoning is way too heavy on the salt & thyme.
Your take on the taste?


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Here's the recipe I use. I just cook them in a pressure cooker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I don't want to come off as being a hater. I love food, and have come to realize that different regions make a dish that has the same name but it is an entirely different thing.

New Mexican food is different than Mexican food. Southern NM food is different than northern NM food, and I won't mention AZ or Tx cause they are all kinds of backwards. But so far in my research, CA has been pretty close on foods to us. I suspected because of the heavy influence from Tijuana much like we are influenced by Juarez.

However a carnita is something completely different here. I will look at the internet and see if I can find the thing we make. It is more of a party food, but could be put into a taco with cilantro and grilled onions and salsa with a splash of lime much like carne asada. Most the time tho it's eatan like a mini hotdog with some tapatio. Maybe I'll make some tonight and share but my camera is in bad shape for pics.

Thank you for feeding my interest.

What you have there looks like carne adobada without the red chile


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> So I don't want to come off as being a hater. I love food, and have come to realize that different regions make a dish that has the same name but it is an entirely different thing.
> 
> New Mexican food is different than Mexican food. Southern NM food is different than northern NM food, and I won't mention AZ or Tx cause they are all kinds of backwards. But so far in my research, CA has been pretty close on foods to us. I suspected because of the heavy influence from Tijuana much like we are influenced by Juarez.
> 
> ...


I'd be interested.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 13, 2021)

did someone mention carnitas?

I do mine in a cast iron skillet or i'll put a batch on the smoker pit and go low and slow...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> did someone mention carnitas?
> 
> I do mine in a cast iron skillet or i'll put a batch on the smoker pit and go low and slow...


I posted mine a few months back.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I posted mine a few months back.


yeah I saw that.......those were nice looking....

think I posted some a while back too......


----------



## solakani (Jan 13, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> What exactly are you guys calling a carnita in your part of the country?


I like to have carnitas de puerco street food when I am in Michoacán. It is like making pork rinds and offal in a large copper pot with lard. Chopped into tacos topped with guacamole, cilantro and lime.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 13, 2021)

solakani said:


> I like to have carnitas de puerco street food when I am in Michoacán. It is like making pork rinds and offal in a large copper pot with lard. Chopped into tacos topped with guacamole, cilantro and lime.


there was a little place in Nuevo Laredo, they used to cut them up in small chunks and deep fry them. Walk around street food....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> there was a little place in Nuevo Laredo, they used to cut them up in small chunks and deep fry them. Walk around street food....


Sounds like I'd need a smoke after that one


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Sounds like I'd need a smoke after that one


i'll join you later


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2021)

Bought some headlight fluid. 
Now the desert test of the product; they say protects for 1 year.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 13, 2021)

What do folks use for beans, since they are cooking next to the Carnitas?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 13, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Bought some headlight fluid.
> Now the desert test of the product; they say protects for 1 year.
> 
> 
> ...


Before, after pics?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 13, 2021)

DCcan said:


> What do folks use for beans, since they are cooking next to the Carnitas?


I've used pinto or a red bean.....

I've also put the carnitas inside a pot of pinto beans too......that turns out pretty good....that way as well


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Before, after pics?


That is “after”. Before looked no different, as I spent hours a month ago with the ascending grits, restoring the fogged yellow poor dears to clarity.

One month later I go with NuFinish “Scratch Doctor” for a touch-up - and pick up a rag full of sulfur-yellow sun damage. That was just before masking and spraying.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 13, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> I've used pinto or a red bean.....
> 
> I've also put the carnitas inside a pot of pinto beans too......that turns out pretty good....that way as well


Yea, that's good with the ham juices in the beans. Usually I'm using black beans and small red beans.
I've been using yellow eye and navy beans lately just to cut down on cooking time and they have a really good taste


Saw the ice boats getting set up, they still had the blades and sails to go.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jan 13, 2021)

Got off work pretty early today which is nice cause the sun is out and nearly 55 degrees. Got home to find a whole whisky barrel and a pint of some hella strong and yummy coconut oil our neighbor gifted us. She's always been generous with the edibles but this is over the top!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2021)

DCcan said:


> What do folks use for beans, since they are cooking next to the Carnitas?


I prefer peruanos to pintos. I cook them in my olla. Wash, pick out any grit and bad beans, rinse well, no soaking into the olla and boil until just right.


My olla


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 13, 2021)

solakani said:


> I like to have carnitas de puerco street food when I am in Michoacán. It is like making pork rinds and offal in a large copper pot with lard. Chopped into tacos topped with guacamole, cilantro and lime.


This is more what I'm talking bout


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 13, 2021)

I hit the charro beans 








Charro Beans (Frijoles Charros)


Forget tacos and celebrate Cinco de Mayo with some Charro Beans (Frijoles Charros) cooked in the Instant Pot and served alongside some carne asada, grilled Mexican street corn, fresh tortillas, and horchata for a delicious and culturally authentic Mexican food experience at home!




houseofnasheats.com


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 13, 2021)

I found a grow shop that actually has rubber gloves in stock! 
Unfortunately, they want $30 for a box of 50 

No thanks. 

Reusing the thicker 7 & 9 mil gloves isn't a big deal. 
Hot water + rubbing alcohol gets em clean in a jiffy, and it's better for the environment.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> This is more what I'm talking bout


I join Annie in expressing interest in a recipe for carnitas that you’d recognize/enjoy.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 13, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> I hit the charro beans
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw a pic of you in the post office today - I think it's a really good likeness.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 13, 2021)

DCcan said:


> What do folks use for beans, since they are cooking next to the Carnitas?


Pintos to remain autentico


----------



## solakani (Jan 13, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I join Annie in expressing interest in a recipe for carnitas that you’d recognize/enjoy.


I would start with a turkey fryer and tweak it from there.





__





Michoacan-Style Pork Carnitas - Rick Bayless







www.rickbayless.com


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Saw a pic of you in the post office today - I think it's a really good likeness.
> 
> View attachment 4795554


I love them sugar skulls...This is about the size of a 70 inch TV and hangs in the living room


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2021)

solakani said:


> I would start with a turkey fryer and tweak it from there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


¿donde es el ajo?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 13, 2021)

I got my set of Shun knives in today! These things are amazing. I fucking love them. I’ll be adding to the set knife by knife. Next is the boning knife and then the nakiri knife



@cannabineer @curious2garden look at these bad boys!

I had to use them as soon as I got them. So I sliced a tomato and I was able to get paper thin see through slices. Y’all don’t even understand how ecstatic I am right now.


----------



## solakani (Jan 13, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> ¿donde es el ajo?





https://i.ytimg.com/vi/F5nUi6cWBjY/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 13, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I join Annie in expressing interest in a recipe for carnitas that you’d recognize/enjoy.


Okay so I'm doing two things here. They both start the same. Buy some kind of pork and chop it up, I did country style ribs tonight cause they are fattier. About 1/4 inch cubes then salt and pepper and cook. I usually do this at large gatherings in a disco but tonight it's in a simmering pot


Cook until ummm cooked..so I'm making Chile come carne..or Chile Colorado. So after the pork was cooked I fished out some of the fattier pieces. I moved those pieces into a cast iron skillet and with about a tablespoon full of Manteca and cooked until they looked like this


Those are what I call carnitas. You can cut them smaller before you fry them up and put them in tacos with cilantro and lime. But we just eat them like this with some hot sauce, almost like pork rinds but 100* better


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 13, 2021)

As for the rest I make a roux and add red chile, cumin, Italian season and a bay leaf and it looks like this


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2021)

solakani said:


> https://i.ytimg.com/vi/F5nUi6cWBjY/maxresdefault.jpg


The recipe you posted has four ingredients:
pork
lime juice
salt
lard
The pic has ... ingredients not on the list.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 13, 2021)

Time to take down and trim another tray tonight. This is great timing (even though I don't feel like it), because sales have been stellar lately. I am down to about half a pound. 


Fat, dense, frosty, heavy colas -




Strawberry Cheesecake -




Og Kush. My oldest strain, been cloning and growing her for a decade -




Cinderella 99 -




Bought a new 1000w digital ballast (hanging on the board). It's tiny!


----------



## Bareback (Jan 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Many reviews say the Everglades seasoning is way too heavy on the salt & thyme.
> Your take on the taste?


I really haven’t analyzed the flavor profile , it was recommended to me and I bought it . I liked it and I use it a lot but not a lot of it. Every since I got high blood pressure I have to be careful with salt, so I try to go sparingly. 
Now I’m going to go read the reviews, thanks for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 13, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Time to take down and trim another tray tonight. This is great timing (even though I don't feel like it), because sales have been stellar lately. I am down to about half a pound.
> 
> 
> Fat, dense, frosty, heavy colas -
> ...


Looks like fire as always brother!


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 13, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> The recipe you posted has four ingredients:
> pork
> lime juice
> salt
> ...


Which picture you looking at

I got no idea what that person is doing.
Pork 
Salt 
Pepper
Lard
Tapa Tio

If making tacos
Corn tortillas
Grilled onions 
Cilantro
Lime
Salsa


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 13, 2021)

Gary Goodson said:


> Looks like as always brother!


Thank you, Mr. Goodson. Meaningful words coming from a connoisseur such as yourself  Good to see you around. How's the job going?


----------



## raratt (Jan 13, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Strawberry Cheesecake -


I'm pissed, the nursery I bought mine from discontinued it, that was one pretty plant. Nice firm buds also.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm pissed, the nursery I bought mine from discontinued it, that was one pretty plant. Nice firm buds also.


Shoulda cloned it. It is SO weird that there is two very different strains of the same name. Our SCs have completely a different parentage, but look so similar.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> This is more what I'm talking bout


In my youth the neighbors made them over the fire in the backyard, boiled them in manteca de puerco. Chopped them up, salted and ate them in tortillas with radish, onion, cilantro and lime. I've done that.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 13, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Thank you, Mr. Goodson. Meaningful words coming from a connoisseur such as yourself  Good to see you around. How's the job going?


I had to go edit lol I used a fire emoji but it didn’t show up on here. But yeah so far the job is going well. I did have a minor issue the other day but we got it all worked out.

glad to hear and see you’ve been doing well.


----------



## raratt (Jan 13, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Shoulda cloned it


I know that now, I didn't think they would drop it or I would have.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2021)

Gary Goodson said:


> I got my set of Shun knives in today! These things are amazing. I fucking love them. I’ll be adding to the set knife by knife. Next is the boning knife and then the nakiri knife
> View attachment 4795569
> View attachment 4795570
> View attachment 4795571
> ...


Gorgeous Gary!! I love the block too, sweet


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Gorgeous Gary!! I love the block too, sweet


Thanks! I’ve been chopping everything! Not really but anything I felt like we’d use soon.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 13, 2021)

Dammit, with my editing ass. I got a knife in one hand, a jalapeño in the other, don’t even know how I’m holding this beer and I’m trying to post smh


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2021)

Gary Goodson said:


> Dammit, with my editing ass. I got a knife in one hand, a jalapeño in the other, don’t even know how I’m holding this beer and I’m trying to post smh


First world problems!


----------



## talon (Jan 13, 2021)

I logged back in after a decade lol. What's up y'all?


----------



## solakani (Jan 13, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> The recipe you posted has four ingredients:
> pork
> lime juice
> salt
> ...


I start with a turkey fryer and tweak it from there. You asked about garlic. I would substitute lime for naranga when available. Go on.


----------



## raratt (Jan 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> First world problems!


I had visions of playing Ginsu knife with the beer can.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 13, 2021)

Gary Goodson said:


> Dammit, with my editing ass. I got a knife in one hand, a jalapeño in the other, don’t even know how I’m holding this beer and I’m trying to post smh


I wonder how you're gripping that beer too


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 13, 2021)

talon said:


> I logged back in after a decade lol. What's up y'all?


S'up, Mainy!


----------



## talon (Jan 13, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> S'up, Mainy!


Left and started some phone repair shops, sold them, live in Austin now. 
Decade later and weed is still illegal but I'm at least working in an industry related field now and getting some grows and extracts lined up. 

Won't miss the joys of small business ownership. Had my first kid a few weeks ago and I'm ready to just live life for the three of us and grow some dank buds.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 13, 2021)

talon said:


> I logged back in after a decade lol. What's up y'all?


Pretty much the same stuff, smokin pot, making tacos, and playing with knives.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I wonder how you're gripping that beer too


Remember that Danish peen show, it's a documentary about @Gary Goodson


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Pretty much the same stuff, smokin pot, making tacos, and playing with knives.


Can't beat the classics.


----------



## talon (Jan 13, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Pretty much the same stuff, smokin pot, making tacos, and playing with knives.


I'd delete my account if I ran across anything different here.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jan 13, 2021)

Took the single speed cross bike out tonight to pick the wife up from work. 13 miles on one gear with a wide DH bar is so much fun!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jan 13, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Time to take down and trim another tray tonight. This is great timing (even though I don't feel like it), because sales have been stellar lately. I am down to about half a pound.
> 
> 
> Fat, dense, frosty, heavy colas -
> ...


RIU needs "smell o vision" Those look amazing!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 13, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Took the single speed cross bike out tonight to pick the wife up from work. 13 miles on one gear with a wide DH bar is so much fun!


Is it a tandem bike, or did she sit on the handlebars? It was 41 today, so I took a cold scooter ride to the lake to smoke, chill, and reflect. I wore the long underwear, my balaclava, and I pair of over the glasses ski goggles I just picked up. The goggles are great for not tearing up while riding fast, but limit my peripheral vision a bit. Anyway, fun to be on two wheels whenever possible.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 13, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> RIU needs "smell o vision" Those look amazing!


Thanks, FF. They are super stinky, kinda like a buncha skunks brought cheese to a strawberry field


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jan 13, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Is it a tandem bike, or did she sit on the handlebars? It was 41 today, so I took a cold scooter ride to the lake to smoke, chill, and reflect. I wore the long underwear, my balaclava, and I pair of over the glasses ski goggles I just picked up. The goggles are great for not tearing up while riding fast, but limit my peripheral vision a bit. Anyway, fun to be on two wheels whenever possible.


Nope.. She rode in this morning. My bike is a older steel cross bike I converted with a white industries eccentric rear hub. Currently set up with 39x17 gear. Up front I installed a surly cross check disc fork for stopping power.. Rear is a Paul cantilever. I rode it mainly because it has a generator hub with a bush & Muller headlight, bright ass tail light and fenders.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 14, 2021)

figured it out


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 14, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Pretty F’n simple, you have to go both ways at this party!


Nah, the ones that matter can do math.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> I found a grow shop that actually has rubber gloves in stock!
> Unfortunately, they want $30 for a box of 50
> 
> No thanks.
> ...


Chunky try Harbor Freight. Last time I was there they still had them in stock and lots of them. for under 10/box depending on thicknes.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Chunky try Harbor Freight. Last time I was there they still had them in stock and lots of them. for under 10/box depending on thicknes.


Harbor Freight here has gloves, but at outrageous prices, with a sign hung up apologizing for the price and blaming it on their distributors, which is probably true. 

I luckily had 3 boxes last spring, but am almost out...I just washed a bunch of the thicker black ones in the washing machine with bleach.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 14, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> figured it out
> View attachment 4795912


Nice, I can't remember the last time I tied shoes. And I love my Skechers


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Nice, I can't remember the last time I tied shoes. And I love my SkechersView attachment 4796035


Those are sweet looking. I love the innovation of the shoe fitting to where tying them is now optional.. Mine are Adidas from the Asia Release in November. I finally retired my Old Yeezy Butters and planted some succulents in them last weekend. Looks pretty cool.



ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Knot on the inside


It took me some time 2 figure out that this was the only friendly suggestion 4 me. I tie my skateboarding shoes like this


----------



## manfredo (Jan 14, 2021)

I'll go for a triple post. I've been researching e-bikes all week, and decided to build one. I am ordering a 1500 watt rear hub motor today for a donor 26" WalMart aluminum mountain bike I am making into a cruiser. Front suspension only. It'll be for paved trails, or maybe a gravel road. Still deciding on a battery....So many battery choices, from $100 direct from China to $500 for a name brand, buy here battery. I'll probably go middle of the road...Chinese with a warranty bought here in the states, for around $200. Should be able to build it for around $500 with the free donor bike. From everything I have read they are scary fast, over 30 mph. My stimulus money fun project!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jan 14, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> figured it out
> View attachment 4795912


Not the shoes to wander threw a field of cheat grass in!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'll go for a triple post. I've been researching e-bikes all week, and decided to build one. I am ordering a 1500 watt rear hub motor today for a donor 26" WalMart aluminum mountain bike I am making into a cruiser. Front suspension only. It'll be for paved trails, or maybe a gravel road. Still deciding on a battery....So many battery choices, from $100 direct from China to $500 for a name brand, buy here battery. I'll probably go middle of the road...Chinese with a warranty bought here in the states, for around $200. Should be able to build it for around $500 with the free donor bike. From everything I have read they are scary fast, over 30 mph. My stimulus money fun project!


Sounds like fun, I'm looking forward to seeing it. My little ebike in the garage isn't seeing much use right now.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 14, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Not the shoes to wander threw a field of cheat grass in!


That's what these ones are 4 !!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Chunky try Harbor Freight. Last time I was there they still had them in stock and lots of them. for under 10/box depending on thicknes.


Thanks for the tip!
No luck at Harbor Freight in my area. They had signs up saying prices had gone up because of high demand -- and the shelves were completely empty. 

On the bright side, rubbing alcohol is showing up in stores again...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 14, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> figured it out
> View attachment 4795912


Goddamn those are some ugly shoes.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 14, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Thanks for the tip!
> No luck at Harbor Freight in my area. They had signs up saying prices had gone up because of high demand -- and the shelves were completely empty.
> 
> On the bright side, rubbing alcohol is showing up in stores again...


Check Walmart and auto part stores. I got a box of 50 at Walmart 2 weeks ago, $12 I believe. Higher price than before but.....


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Goddamn those are some ugly shoes.


Thank you for saving me from saying that!

Alcohol made an appearance and left. I stocked up. I hope they still have gloves after this last harvest I only have 1 box left.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you for saving me from saying that!
> 
> Alcohol made an appearance and left. I stocked up. I hope they still have gloves after this last harvest I only have 1 box left.


you can get a pair of loubs for the same price


----------



## DCcan (Jan 14, 2021)

I do some work at a shoe design center, those shoe designers have a grueling job.
They have to make the shoes themselves, try them out in the jungle gym and climbing walls installed in the workspace inside, then create a production cost sheets, all the marketing materials and ad campaign costs...them bring it to a management team to bounce it upstairs to executives.
I actually saw these Vans units still in design, and yet here they are in production. I thought it was for a crash test dummy actually


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I do some work at a shoe design center, those shoe designers have a grueling job.
> They have to make the shoes themselves, try them out in the jungle gym and climbing walls installed in the workspace inside, then create a production cost sheets, all the marketing materials and ad campaign costs...them bring it to a management team to bounce it upstairs to executives.
> I actually saw these Vans units still in design, and yet here they are in production. I thought it was for a crash test dummy actually


I grew up in Keds then Vans. I tried some Vans on the other day and they were nothing like I remembered them LOL


----------



## DCcan (Jan 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I grew up in Keds then Vans. I tried some Vans on the other day and they were nothing like I remembered them LOL


These outdoor apparel companies , like VF which owns Vans, North Face, etc will bring a designer from tents over to shoes, or move them to cookware if what they make sells. They will put a marketing kid in the team, make him sew, glue soles, and shoot hoops then work on the marketing angle as his part of a project.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 14, 2021)

DCcan said:


> These outdoor apparel companies , like VF which owns Vans, North Face, etc will bring a designer from tents over to shoes, or move them to cookware if what they make sells. They will put a marketing kid in the team, make him sew, glue soles, and shoot hoops then work on the marketing angle as his part of a project.


Funny you should mention North Face. 
I got a pair of gor-tex hiking shoes at an REI 'garage sale' for $45 and was thrilled! 

They looked tough but weren't. 
First thing to go was the fancy shoe string loops. Broke 4 off and had to melt holes for the laces. 
Then the stitching started to fail and the right shoe was no longer waterproof. (not sure why)

Got the feeling it was a V1 product that needed a lot of "tuning"... 

<poop emogi>


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I grew up in Keds then Vans. I tried some Vans on the other day and they were nothing like I remembered them LOL


Ya airwalks and vans for me, production value has really gone down hill. I just wear boots or dad style New balance now..I'm getting old


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> Ya airwalks and vans for me, production value has really gone down hill. I just wear boots or dad style New balance now..I'm getting old


My hub LOVES New Balance I exclusively wear Asics Gel Kayanos. I just got this year's pair, a jaunty black with hot pink. It seems like each year I get fewer miles out of my Kayano's than the year before. It seems like you find something good and they slowly degrade it while not lowering the price.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Funny you should mention North Face.
> I got a pair of gor-tex hiking shoes at an REI 'garage sale' for $45 and was thrilled!
> 
> They looked tough but weren't.
> ...


North face is not what it used to be. The same can be said about most of those big names.

You want good hiking shoes? Try some Asolo's. I know they are not inexpensive but the last pair I had for 6 years and I am not easy on gear.





https://www.backcountry.com

Gore tex is a coating on the inside of the fabric. There are different levels of waterproofing and it does fail. Improper washing and care it can fail much quicker.

Edit: sorry about that crazy long link


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My hub LOVES New Balance I exclusively wear Asics Gel Kayanos. I just got this year's pair, a jaunty black with hot pink. It seems like each year I get fewer miles out of my Kayano's than the year before. It seems like you find something good and they slowly degrade it while not lowering the price.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My hub LOVES New Balance I exclusively wear Asics Gel Kayanos. I just got this year's pair, a jaunty black with hot pink. It seems like each year I get fewer miles out of my Kayano's than the year before. It seems like you find something good and they slowly degrade it while not lowering the price.


I rock volleys


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 14, 2021)

Well actually I spend 12 hours a day in these bastards, Hard Yakka boots


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2021)

Matching sweatpants......stay-at-home dad wear


----------



## DCcan (Jan 14, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Funny you should mention North Face.
> I got a pair of gor-tex hiking shoes at an REI 'garage sale' for $45 and was thrilled!
> 
> They looked tough but weren't.
> ...


Yea, that's what happens when design is based on quarterly marketing projections over durability and future sales.
Looking at the "Story Boards" that each design team had to produce with the shoe, you could see it was about producing a package, rather than designing a shoe.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Yea, that's what happens when design is based on quarterly marketing projections over durability and future sales.
> Looking at the "Story Boards" that each design team had to produce with the shoe, you could see it was about producing a package, rather than designing a shoe.


Packaging is a huge deal. And if not right can screw a bunch of stuff up that you don't think would happen. Sometimes those f-ups can be expensive. If it's over packed it can be expensive and waste room before and after the product is in it. That extra expense can really add up. If it's under packed then returns will be high. That's just looking at it as an expense.....marketing is another story. After the sale is great to get customers to come back. Just think of a bunch of peanuts........would you like that compared to custom cut foam? No if you spent good money on something you wanna see that......"you're opening your product." My FIL was a packaging designer. And that is a big part of the things I do....individual product packaging and bulk packaging for the same products.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Well actually I spend 12 hours a day in these bastards, Hard Yakka boots
> View attachment 4796258


Nice, hub would always lace zippers into his boots. He'd love those, pre-zippered!


----------



## Beehive (Jan 14, 2021)

Changed the neighbors tire.


----------



## raratt (Jan 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Nice, hub would always lace zippers into his boots. He'd love those, pre-zippered!


Last pair I bought had zippers on the side.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> Last pair I bought had zippers on the side.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> Last pair I bought had zippers on the side.


You're a youngster!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4796363


Sigh..... yes, in HS I had a lovely pair of brown suede boots that I wore with a brown corduroy skirt. I miss those boots.


----------



## lokie (Jan 14, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Yea, that's what happens when design is based on quarterly marketing projections over durability and future sales.
> Looking at the "Story Boards" that each design team had to produce with the shoe, you could see it was about producing a package, rather than designing a shoe.


durability and future sales.

I have exclusively worn Reebok Club near to 40 years.


No other style interests me.

Only one pair has ever disappointed me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Sigh..... yes, in HS I had a lovely pair of brown suede boots that I wore with a brown corduroy skirt. I miss those boots.


I'm picturing it now 

I can't do over the knee boots, it looks like I'm wearing waders.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2021)

lokie said:


> durability and future sales.
> 
> I have exclusively worn Reebok Club near to 40 years.
> View attachment 4796415
> ...


do they still make them?


----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Sigh..... yes, in HS I had a lovely pair of brown suede boots that I wore with a brown corduroy skirt. I miss those boots.


Ooh wow , you sound sexy , hahahahaha


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm picturing it now
> 
> I can't do over the knee boots, it looks like I'm wearing waders.


Shorter skirt helps.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2021)

Trickyticky said:


> Ooh wow , you sound sexy , hahahahaha


Pornhub bro......


----------



## lokie (Jan 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> do they still make them?


yes.



https://www.reebok.com/us/club-c-85-men-s-shoes/AR0457.html


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm picturing it now
> 
> I can't do over the knee boots, it looks like I'm wearing waders.


They were below the knee. I could never figure out the appeal of over the knee boots


----------



## raratt (Jan 14, 2021)

Road trip to get beer, then super burritos at the Taqueria. I don't feel like cooking tonight.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> They were below the knee. I could never figure out the appeal of over the knee boots



Doesn't seem so bad.









I'd ask her to keep them on.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Doesn't seem so bad.


I think she meant the appeal to the wearer.


----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'll go for a triple post. I've been researching e-bikes all week, and decided to build one. I am ordering a 1500 watt rear hub motor today for a donor 26" WalMart aluminum mountain bike I am making into a cruiser. Front suspension only. It'll be for paved trails, or maybe a gravel road. Still deciding on a battery....So many battery choices, from $100 direct from China to $500 for a name brand, buy here battery. I'll probably go middle of the road...Chinese with a warranty bought here in the states, for around $200. Should be able to build it for around $500 with the free donor bike. From everything I have read they are scary fast, over 30 mph. My stimulus money fun project!


This cost me almost a £1000 to re build . Brought back plenty of memories from when I was 11- 13 years old .
Haro bikes where the bikes every kid wanted .


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think she meant the appeal to the wearer.


Oh. That doesn't concern me


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2021)

Trickyticky said:


> This cost me almost a £1000 to re build . Brought back plenty of memories from when I was 11- 13 years old .
> Haro bikes where the bikes every kid wanted .


Yeah I had a few. Still have a few bikes from back in the day hanging in the shop.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Nice, hub would always lace zippers into his boots. He'd love those, pre-zippered!


90% of boots here have laces these days. I have to wd40 the zips weekly though, concrete doesn’t go well in em


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Shorter skirt helps.....


----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 14, 2021)

Also got this . Another American Bmx hero PK RIPPER 1987 ,
Mr . Perry Kramer .
Getting powder coated white with gold decals and black graffite wheel and seat etc etc


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> 90% of boots here have laces these days. I have to wd40 the zips weekly though, concrete doesn’t go well in em


Wax? 



tyler.durden said:


>


Love that song! Didn't even have to listen to it and it's stuck in my head


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2021)

Trickyticky said:


> Also got this . Another American Bmx hero PK RIPPER 1987 ,
> Mr . Perry Kramer .
> Getting powder coated white with gold decals and black graffite wheel and seat etc etc


Isn't that brake supposed to be on the chainstay? You have cable routers on the down tube. Looks good though.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 14, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> 90% of boots here have laces these days. I have to wd40 the zips weekly though, concrete doesn’t go well in em


rub a chunk of solid paraffin along both sides of the zip and work it in, works great


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 14, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> rub a chunk of solid paraffin along both sides of the zip and work it in, works great


I’ll give it a run


----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Isn't that brake supposed to be on the chainstay? You have cable routers on the down tube. Looks good though.


Yeh bulldog to go on bk just had that calliper lying around


----------



## raratt (Jan 14, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Doesn't seem so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about a hat?


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Wax?
> 
> 
> 
> Love that song! Didn't even have to listen to it and it's stuck in my head


I have a fucked up song in my head lol


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 14, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Thanks for the tip!
> No luck at Harbor Freight in my area. They had signs up saying prices had gone up because of high demand -- and the shelves were completely empty.
> 
> On the bright side, rubbing alcohol is showing up in stores again...


Just don't buy drill bits there. trust me, your fingures will thank you.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I grew up in Keds then Vans. I tried some Vans on the other day and they were nothing like I remembered them LOL


Vans FTW!


----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 14, 2021)

Don't make em like they use to


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> I have a fucked up song in my head lol


Catchy


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Shorter skirt helps.....


My short skirt days are long over.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 14, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Doesn't seem so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like she's sitting on blocks of ice.

And that is all.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 14, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Looks like she's sitting on blocks of ice.
> 
> And that is all.


Looks like a working girl probably needed to


----------



## raratt (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4796641


He works hard for the money


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> He works hard for the money


Soo hard for the money....


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 14, 2021)

So you better treat him right!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2021)

Oh shit......we just had a moment.....


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jan 14, 2021)

Beehive said:


> Changed the neighbors tire.


Nicely done!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jan 14, 2021)

Trickyticky said:


> This cost me almost a £1000 to re build . Brought back plenty of memories from when I was 11- 13 years old .
> Haro bikes where the bikes every kid wanted .


I had a huffy pro thunder, first bike my parents ever bought me. Good times and hella tough wheels!


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh shit......we just had a moment.....


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Soo hard for the money....





DustyDuke said:


> So you better treat him right!!



I feel a bromance a'brewin'...


----------



## manfredo (Jan 14, 2021)

My first ride had a banana seat, something like this. I loved that bike!! I ordered a ebike battery, from China, lol. What the hell, it's a long time til spring!


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 14, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I feel a bromance a'brewin'...


I’ll let you feel more then that bro


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 14, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> I’ll let you feel more then that bro


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 14, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


>


Stop it I’m getting movement in the pants


----------



## H1ghTime (Jan 14, 2021)

Achieved my first ever roots with my new DIY aeroponic cloner, wrapped. 

Only took 1.5 days he.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 14, 2021)

H1ghTime said:


> Achieved my first ever roots with my new DIY aeroponic cloner, wrapped.


Nothing beats a good root mate


----------



## H1ghTime (Jan 14, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Nothing beats a good root mate


Ha ha ain't that the truth!

Classic!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 14, 2021)

There are times when you know you are living right....... 
*Nevada County bans industrial hemp cultivation*








Nevada County bans industrial hemp cultivation


Nevada County’s temporary ban on industrial hemp cultivation has become permanent.




www.theunion.com


----------



## Rewerb (Jan 15, 2021)

I detect a certain homoerotic vibe emerging here that has me reaching for Launch Codes, beer & popcorn.... In no particular order....


----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> My first ride had a banana seat, something like this. I loved that bike!! I ordered a ebike battery, from China, lol. What the hell, it's a long time til spring!
> 
> View attachment 4796857


The owld stingray . Hahaha ,
Ya must be bit older than I ,
These are how Bmx Ing started in America .


----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 15, 2021)

GOOD MORNING ALL
Thank fuck it's Friday ,
Cannot wait to go back to work Monday


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 15, 2021)

Rewerb said:


> I detect a certain homoerotic vibe emerging here that has me reaching for Launch Codes, beer & popcorn.... In no particular order....



Is 'launch codes' a euphemism for your erect penis?


----------



## Rewerb (Jan 15, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Is 'launch codes' a euphemism for your erect penis?


What's an "erect penis"? 'Sounds like fun!

'Wish I had one to play with after all these years. My memory is failing me.....


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 15, 2021)

Rewerb said:


> What's an erect penis? 'Sounds like fun!
> 
> 'Wish I had one to play with after all these years. My memory is failing me.....


In jest. If you are standing? Play with yourself. 

The wifes swet pants don't quite do it. 

Laugh people. Tax free.


----------



## Rewerb (Jan 15, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> In jest. If you are standing? Play with yourself.
> 
> The wifes swet pants don't quite do it.
> 
> Laugh people. Tax free.


I'm self-deprecating to a fault. Sitting or standing.

The Mrs can go fuck herself.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 15, 2021)

Rewerb said:


> I'm self-deprecating to a fault. Sitting or standing.
> 
> The Mrs can go fuck herself.


TY!!


----------



## Rewerb (Jan 15, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> TY!!


Forgive my ignorance... Was that a "Thank You"? 

For what??

If not, go fuck yourself


----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 15, 2021)

Rewerb said:


> Forgive my ignorance... Was that a "Thank You"?
> 
> For what??
> 
> If not, go fuck yourself


Don't be like that


----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 15, 2021)

Gotta have refreshments , been at it for 2 hours already .


----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 15, 2021)

Trickyticky said:


> Gotta have refreshments , been at it for 2 hours already .


Refreshments


----------



## Rewerb (Jan 15, 2021)

"And some fell on stony ground....."


----------



## Rewerb (Jan 15, 2021)

Trickyticky said:


> Refreshments


Then go here: https://www.rrr.org.au/

...and hit "Listen Live"

She plays a magnificently eclectic mix of stoner music on a Friday night (which it is where I am).

Edit: This post is only valid for the next 1 hr 35 mins from now.


----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 15, 2021)

Rewerb said:


> Then go here: https://www.rrr.org.au/
> 
> ...and hit "Listen Live"
> 
> Edit: This post is only valid for the next 1 hr 35 mins from now.


Beat orgy tribute . Hahaha , class


----------



## Trickyticky (Jan 15, 2021)

Rewerb said:


> Then go here: https://www.rrr.org.au/
> 
> ...and hit "Listen Live"
> 
> Edit: This post is only valid for the next 1 hr 35 mins from now.


Cannot find live button mind


----------



## Rewerb (Jan 15, 2021)

3RRR Home page. Top right. "On Air: Dropout Boogie"


----------



## Rewerb (Jan 15, 2021)

Trickyticky said:


> Beat orgy tribute . Hahaha , class


Yeah, except this is my Friday night fare.

'Don't like everything (like the current hip-hop & rapping stuff) , but there are a few gems in there now & again...


----------



## Rewerb (Jan 15, 2021)

Refreshments:

Edit: I don't smoke


----------



## Rewerb (Jan 15, 2021)

Trickyticky said:


> Beat orgy tribute . Hahaha , class





Trickyticky said:


> Cannot find live button mind


Central Northern England?

If not, go fuck yourself


----------



## smoothJoe (Jan 15, 2021)

I accoumplished buying a 30k followed weed Twitter today off a guy I know.

Price: 1g of hash and a freindly handshake 


Boooom !


----------



## Bareback (Jan 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> They were below the knee. I could never figure out the appeal of over the knee boots


I think it’s a sheep rancher thing.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 15, 2021)

Hip waders is the way I heard it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 15, 2021)

Why do some plants grow buds from leaf stems? 

I culled a few earlier for this weirdness and maybe they were OK. 

Or not. 
what do you think?


----------



## DCcan (Jan 15, 2021)

I've seen that happen on a tomato plant, that is much weirder on a pot plant.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 15, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Why do some plants grow buds from leaf stems?
> View attachment 4797434
> I culled a few earlier for this weirdness and maybe they were OK.
> 
> ...


@FresnoFarmer had a few do that, they seemed to finish good.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 15, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I've seen that happen on a tomato plant, that is much weirder on a pot plant.


It’s not a great plant. Kinda lanky.

But it’s not terrible either.
hmm


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 15, 2021)

My fucken 630 cmh packed it last night might only be 6 months old. I’ll chuck in the 600 hps on my light rail. I’m in the 3rd week of flower
Hopefully they just replace it I’ve got the 315w same model and it’s been solid for 2 years


----------



## raratt (Jan 15, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> My fucken 630 cmh packed it last night might only be 6 months old. I’ll chuck in the 600 hps on my light rail. I’m in the 3rd week of flower
> Hopefully they just replace it I’ve got the 315w same model and it’s been solid for 2 years


I'm going to switch from my 630 DE CMH to a DE HPS when I flip. Going to run it @750W to see what happens. I've never run it before so I think I'll start up high to make sure I don't fry them.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 15, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Why do some plants grow buds from leaf stems?
> View attachment 4797434
> I culled a few earlier for this weirdness and maybe they were OK.
> 
> ...


They'll likely be fine to smoke but I'd say overall yield will be low, plant will end up with lot's of popcorn
Pain in the ass for trimming


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm going to switch from my 630 DE CMH to a DE HPS when I flip. Going to run it @750W to see what happens. I've never run it before so I think I'll start up high to make sure I don't fry them.


That’s what I was thinking lol but I have fuck all head room might wait for you


----------



## raratt (Jan 15, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> That’s what I was thinking lol but I have fuck all head room might wait for you


I have 8' ceilings, and the super reflector I have isn't very thick so I have plenty of headroom. I just upsized pots after figuring out the sex of 2 of them. I figured I'll wait for them to get over the shock before flipping, possibly a week?


----------



## DCcan (Jan 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm going to switch from my 630 DE CMH to a DE HPS when I flip. Going to run it @750W to see what happens. I've never run it before so I think I'll start up high to make sure I don't fry them.


That's what I need for next winter. My basement is drafty in these polar vortexes, LEDs just don't throw enough heat, month after month.
I reconfigure duct intakes to>furnace room(add humidity)>flower>veg>lung rm. That usually keeps the ambient canopy humidity and temps ok, but the roots still get chilly when -10f hangs around for weeks.

I'd rather just switch lights and turn on the humidifier for the lung room, than re hang all the ductwork twice a year.
The lights out humidity spike from the flower tent, vents into the veg tent is a bad idea overall. It's just gambling for PM when ambient humidity goes up.


----------



## raratt (Jan 15, 2021)

DCcan said:


> -10f


We have barely hit freezing recently, I'm hoping my fans can pull enough heat out. Guess I'll find out, I'm not running the AC in winter.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have 8' ceilings, and the super reflector I have isn't very thick so I have plenty of headroom. I just upsized pots after figuring out the sex of 2 of them. I figured I'll wait for them to get over the shock before flipping, possibly a week?


This is the first time I've kept all my plants off the floor, which makes runoff much easier to handle. 
-- edit -- 
and it's better for my aching back!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 15, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> They'll likely be fine to smoke but I'd say overall yield will be low, plant will end up with lot's of popcorn
> Pain in the ass for trimming


I'm tempted to experiment with it. 

Maybe chop 12" off that gangly center stem???


----------



## 420God (Jan 15, 2021)

Passed my Firefighter 2 State certification exam!


----------



## raratt (Jan 15, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> This is the first time I've kept all my plants off the floor, which makes runoff much easier to handle.
> -- edit --
> and it's better for my aching back!


I have a little raised platform to get them off the concrete. I have enough room to put my chair in there so I can sit when I water. I use a 5 gallon bucket and a pond pump with a hose and switch on it.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have a little raised platform to get them off the concrete. I have enough room to put my chair in there so I can sit when I water. I use a 5 gallon bucket and a pond pump with a hose and switch on it.


I run a timer to water to lazy I’m in coco, it’s taken a bit to get it right though


----------



## lokie (Jan 15, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> I run a timer to water to lazy I’m in coco, it’s taken a bit to get it right though


Troph Blumat is my time and labor saver.


----------



## raratt (Jan 15, 2021)

I've got plenty of time...lol. I kinda enjoy hanging out in the grow room for awhile anyway.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> I've got plenty of time...lol. I kinda enjoy hanging out in the grow room for awhile anyway.


So do I, I’m just at work 12 hours day 6 days a week fuck knows how I’ll trim it all. I barely get to smoke it lol


----------



## raratt (Jan 15, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> So do I, I’m just at work 12 hours day 6 days a week fuck knows how I’ll trim it all. I barely get to smoke it lol


I'm retired, it keeps me out of trouble , and out of the wife's hair.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 15, 2021)

420God said:


> Passed my Firefighter 2 State certification exam!


_"What does that mean?"_, I asked someone once long ago.....
_"I get to light the bong all night and you give me beer!"_
Takes a lot of brains, hard work and dedication, great job.
First sign of blood, smoke or trouble, I run.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have a little raised platform to get them off the concrete. I have enough room to put my chair in there so I can sit when I water. I use a 5 gallon bucket and a pond pump with a hose and switch on it.


Do you have a Bucket Caddy™? 

$10 at Harbor Freight.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 15, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Do you have a Bucket Caddy™?
> View attachment 4797771


Nice work


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 15, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Nice work


Thanks.
That little thing is handy AF. 

Got two of em. 
This one is a Poop Caddy™.


----------



## raratt (Jan 16, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Do you have a Bucket Caddy™?
> View attachment 4797771
> $10 at Harbor Freight.


I made something similar with some 2X4's and some plywood and casters I scrounged. Don't need it in the room because I run a hose from the back yard and fill it on the floor. I should put a hose bib in the back of the garage. Mornin all.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 16, 2021)

I have some 16-in round ones that I got from Walmart for plant caddies, and they work great for moving plants around turning them etc. It's a trimming weekend for me! Did this one last night. It's called three-headed dragon. Well okay pictures are not loading at the moment


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> I made something similar with some 2X4's and some plywood and casters I scrounged. Don't need it in the room because I run a hose from the back yard and fill it on the floor. I should put a hose bib in the back of the garage. Mornin all.


Having a hosebib in the garage is deeelux!
Highly recommended. 

It only takes a few seconds to fill a 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## raratt (Jan 16, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Having a hosebib in the garage is deeelux!
> Highly recommended.
> 
> It only takes a few seconds to fill a 5 gallon bucket.


I have one in the veggie garden about 10 feet behind the garage, I just have to drag the hose in through the door. It would be nice to have one of the coil hoses, or the expando type in the garage itself.


----------



## lokie (Jan 16, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Having a hosebib in the garage is deeelux!
> Highly recommended.
> 
> It only takes a few seconds to fill a 5 gallon bucket.


My well is piped into the house a few feet from my laboratory.







A short hose is all that is needed to get the job done.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 16, 2021)

About a pound. 
View attachment 4798328
I yanked some weaklings out of the garden this morning. 

Oh my...
View attachment 4798330


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 16, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> About a pound.
> View attachment 4798328
> I yanked some weaklings out of the garden this morning.
> 
> ...


I'll be putting my room back together this weekend, gotta get these girls in controlled environment and under 315lec ASAP!! GPS Eaglescout:


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 16, 2021)

lokie said:


> My well is piped into the house a few feet from my laboratory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here. It's great having it 3' away!


----------



## raratt (Jan 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Same here. It's great having it 3' away!


I don't know why I didn't at least stub one out next to the garage when I moved the faucet into the garden from the yard.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> I don't know why I didn't at least stub one out next to the garage when I moved the faucet into the garden from the yard.


Sounds to me like you’re a shovel, a Harbor Freight sawzall and some plumber’s dies away from enlightenment.


----------



## raratt (Jan 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Sounds to me like you’re a shovel, a Harbor Freight sawzall and some plumber’s dies away from enlightenment.


It's PVC, a shovel and hacksaw blade will work fine. I have my Dewalt sawzall anyway.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> It's PVC, a shovel and hacksaw blade will work fine.


and Red Hot Blue Glue

it has that sharp tang of tetrahydrofuran


----------



## raratt (Jan 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> and Red Hot Blue Glue
> 
> it has that sharp tang of tetrahydrofuran


Don't forget the purple primer...


----------



## doublejj (Jan 16, 2021)

The first thing i did when we bought this house was to plum in a faucet into this room in the basement....


----------



## Rewerb (Jan 17, 2021)

Cleaned-out a couple of freebie IBC's that I got from a mate who works at a museli-bar factory:



One had a swag of corn syrup in it (a ROYAL PITA to get rid-of, even with a hose attached to the hot water) & the other had about 100Kg of honey in it. It became Bee-City in these here parts this arvo!

Green Crack mother plant donated herself. Before:


After"


Progeny on the right. A few Wonder Woman clones that I procrastinated-on are on the left.



Also managed to keep a 9 & 12 year-old "baby-sits" entertained by engaging them in building my house.

It's now 8.30pm & I'm ready for bed!


----------



## 19-Sean-86 (Jan 17, 2021)

Nothing just woke up


----------



## lokie (Jan 17, 2021)

timothywick678 said:


> i accomplish to the is to win this cool game try this cheers!!


Do you know the designer of that game?

There is not enough readily available information.

Boring, even before considering a download.







Thanks for participating.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 17, 2021)

timothywick678 said:


> i accomplish to the is to win this cool game https://polski-sloty.com/darmowe-Bullshit/ try this cheers!!


Bait click to download file, break out the bitcoin to unlock later?

Fixed the link for you, try this cheers!!


----------



## raratt (Jan 17, 2021)

Son made meatloaf and all rotten potatoes last night so I had to clean up the pans/dishes this morning, at least I didn't have to cook. The counter is visible again.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> Son made meatloaf and all rotten potatoes last night so I had to clean up the pans/dishes this morning, at least I didn't have to cook. The counter is visible again.


All rotten or Au Gratin?


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 17, 2021)

Can anyone spot me 50k I need some new shoes


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 17, 2021)

Put up a little flower tent, light, filter, fan, now just need the plant to hurry up along as it's vegging at the mo.


----------



## raratt (Jan 17, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Can anyone spot me 50k I need some new shoes
> View attachment 4799421


I'd go barefoot and buy a classic car.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> Son made meatloaf and all rotten potatoes last night so I had to clean up the pans/dishes this morning, at least I didn't have to cook. The counter is visible again.


That sounds great....I make a mean meatloaf but haven't yet this winter...I use oatmeal instead of bread crumbs, with tomato juice. An old recipe I saw on a tub of oats decades ago that I love. 

I am in the cooking mood today. I've got a beef bottom round roast slow cooking the crockpot, and a loaf of banana bread baking in the oven...It;s starting to smell really good in here!!

Making up for last night...I had a frozen dinner after trimming too long! And not done yet


----------



## manfredo (Jan 17, 2021)

Can you smell it? Yum.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Can you smell it? Yum.View attachment 4799442


Yes! Delicious !! What is it? Cornbread?


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'd go barefoot and buy a classic car.


I thought they came with a Delorean


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 17, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yes! Delicious !! What is it? Cornbread?


My moneys on banana


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'd go barefoot and buy a classic car.


So many choices! I don't know if I'd go for something I've already had and wish I still did......or just something I haven't yet.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 17, 2021)

Walnuts?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 17, 2021)

Oh my, I just noticed the Penis etched in it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 17, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Oh my, I just noticed the Penis etched in it.


I had to look again! LMAO it's definitely "Banana" bread!


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I had to look again! LMAO it's definitely "Banana" bread!


Eggplant bread next time.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jan 17, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Oh my, I just noticed the Penis etched in it.


You see strange things!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jan 17, 2021)

Gray day today but still managed a nice 6 mile walk with the wife. Stopped at the pandemic safe neighborhood coffee shop for hot chocolate and cookies on the way home.. Love our hood!


----------



## manfredo (Jan 17, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Oh my, I just noticed the Penis etched in it.


lol, I see it now!! Yes, banana, no walnuts unfortunately!! (Just over ripe bananas, lol)


----------



## raratt (Jan 17, 2021)

71.6 degrees today, we should be in the 50's. No appreciable rain in sight. This summer is going to be ugly if it keeps up this way. 
Flipped the lights today, swapped in the HPS bulb, and super cropped the Panama Pupil.


----------



## raratt (Jan 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> All rotten.


One of my kids came up with that one when they were little.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> One of my kids came up with that one when they were little.


Nice....we got "smashed" potatoes


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That sounds great....I make a mean meatloaf but haven't yet this winter...I use oatmeal instead of bread crumbs, with tomato juice. An old recipe I saw on a tub of oats decades ago that I love.
> 
> I am in the cooking mood today. I've got a beef bottom round roast slow cooking the crockpot, and a loaf of banana bread baking in the oven...It;s starting to smell really good in here!!
> 
> Making up for last night...I had a frozen dinner after trimming too long! And not done yet


Try a mix of Panko and Matzoh Meal.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 17, 2021)

I won my 10th straight game of Electronic Battleship against my wife before she finally beat me


----------



## manfredo (Jan 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> 71.6 degrees today, we should be in the 50's. No appreciable rain in sight. This summer is going to be ugly if it keeps up this way.
> Flipped the lights today, swapped in the HPS bulb, and super cropped the Panama Pupil.


Here's my Panama pupil at 9 weeks today from being flipped. It's about done but I'm going to let it go one more week. Rock hard buds the smell good and pretty sticky


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 17, 2021)

Well my cmh is getting sent back and I replaced it with 700w of led, see how she goes. 700w in a 4x4 should go good


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> 71.6 degrees today, we should be in the 50's. No appreciable rain in sight. This summer is going to be ugly if it keeps up this way.
> Flipped the lights today, swapped in the HPS bulb, and super cropped the Panama Pupil.


Supposedly rain next weekend, but it could and likely will fizzle out


----------



## raratt (Jan 17, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Supposedly rain next weekend, but it could and likely will fizzle out


It will rain I think, just doesn't have the moisture feed going around the ridge and diving south. Probably a colder storm also.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> It will rain I think, just doesn't have the moisture feed going around the ridge and diving south. Probably a colder storm also.


meaning, you'll get it and it will fizzle by the time it gets to me lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 17, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> meaning, you'll get it and it will fizzle by the time it gets to me lol


LOL informed consent LOL

It never rains here and we don't have the sewer system to prove it!


----------



## raratt (Jan 18, 2021)

So far so good with the HPS light, wasn't that cold last night but the temp was only 77 this morning. I don't notice an appreciable difference in the heat output running @750W. I did hook my return fan up to the window to get outside cooler air and I'm running 11-11 at night/morning.
Mornin all.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 18, 2021)

My wife asked me to bake her some almond crescent cookies. I had a little dough left over…



Spoiler


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 18, 2021)

I'd eat it.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2021)

neosapien said:


> My wife asked me to bake her some almond crescent cookies. I had a little dough left over…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to know if your dangerously sharp progeny has accepted your explanation for the shape.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 18, 2021)

Got my room mostly set up again, just needs fans mounted and new exhaust duct line, will wait to hang second 315lec


----------



## neosapien (Jan 18, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I want to know if your dangerously sharp progeny has accepted your explanation for the shape.
> 
> View attachment 4800486


I successfully hid it from her just long enough to have my wife bit off the tip and leftie. Leaving it more or less unrecognizable. Or at least deniable.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2021)

neosapien said:


> I successfully hid it from her just long enough to have my wife bit off the tip and leftie. Leaving it more or less unrecognizable. Or at least deniable.


That’s some officer thinking there.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jan 18, 2021)

Wife put in for a chip drop last night and one arrived this morning at 6 45 am Got off at 130 pm ate lunch then shoveled and sheet mulched for 3 hours. Joys of home ownership.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 18, 2021)

I got new mylar hung on the walls in my flower room finally tonight, and moved half of the next batch in there. I've been staggering the pants lately so they are not all done at once and it is easier on me, breaking up the trimming, and everything else!

Need to get my butt to bed, doctors appt. in the a.m. and it's making me a little nervous


----------



## raratt (Jan 19, 2021)

Decarbing some CBD bud for the boy, hope it helps him out. Probably do a QWET and he can medicate his coke before bed.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 19, 2021)

Wired in the balance of our new house loan with the proceeds of our previous one with plenty left over in our accounts.
We now officially *Own* and are not "Renters from a bank".

Champagne time!!


----------



## Kindbud421 (Jan 19, 2021)

Lots of land surveying!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 19, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Wired in the balance of our new house loan with the proceeds of our previous one with plenty left over in our accounts.
> We now officially *Own* and are not "Renters from a bank".
> 
> Champagne time!!
> ...


Awesome bud! Congratulations!


----------



## manfredo (Jan 19, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Wired in the balance of our new house loan with the proceeds of our previous one with plenty left over in our accounts.
> We now officially *Own* and are not "Renters from a bank".
> 
> Champagne time!!
> ...


That is something to celebrate for certain. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## manfredo (Jan 19, 2021)

I had my shoulder injection this morning. I have had dozens of steroid injections in the past, but they were always done by surgeons, and this time it was my pain management doctor, and he is NOT a surgeon. 

He pulled out this BIG ass needle, and I said "no novacaine?" He said nope, there's plenty of lidocaine in with the steroid....I bit my tongue....and amazingly didn't feel a thing. He slid that thing in there like a pro, using ex-ray...or fluoroscope I think it's called. Felt the slightest pressure when he emptied the syringe, but I was so freaking happy, because I was expecting the worst. I've had lots of hip and spine injections and they all hurt like hell, and they used novacaine 1st too. I don't have much hope though as I got no instant relief, which I should have with lidocaine in there...We'll see what happens in the days to follow. Just glad it's over...I was hitting the vape cartridge as soon as I left his parking lot! Followed by the dry herb vape...It's a long drive


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 19, 2021)

I hope it works for you my friend - I've had several in my hands/knuckles & they burn like fire!


----------



## manfredo (Jan 19, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I hope it works for you my friend - I've had several in my hands/knuckles & they burn like fire!


Thank you!

mysunnyboy said in the hand hurts the worst. I hope I don't find out! I really expected this to hurt, especially with no numbing agent, and it was sore AF to begin with. I was pleasantly amazed. I have to give the doc credit.,...he is good with a needle.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 19, 2021)

Yea, knuckles & hands are much smaller in area so the shots hurt more there than in a major muscle group.
I hope yours work for you.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> .
> 
> I bit my tongue....and amazingly didn't feel a thing. He slid that thing in there like a pro. Felt the slightest pressure when he emptied I was so freaking happy


FIFY shortened it left the important details.
Yep boring office day for me lol


----------



## raratt (Jan 19, 2021)

Washed the living room window, only took a few tries to get it clean. Result of smoking cigs in the house.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> Washed the living room window, only took a few tries to get it clean. Result of smoking cigs in the house.


Reminds me of holidays with the grandparents


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Reminds me of holidays with the grandparents


In college I encountered long-term tobacco+grease residue. Ammonia was the answer.


----------



## raratt (Jan 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> In college I encountered long-term tobacco+grease residue. Ammonia was the answer.


Probably why they put it in windex.


----------



## raratt (Jan 19, 2021)

Should have left some streaks in the window, bird just ran into it. It flew away though.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> Should have left some streaks in the window, bird just ran into it. It flew away though.


I once washed a mirror outdoors. I killed a songbird. Unintended consequence.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 20, 2021)

This stuff is an amazing cleaner...Melts grease and smoke away like nothing else, and it's only $4 a box


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> This stuff is an amazing cleaner...Melts grease and smoke away like nothing else, and it's only $4 a box
> 
> View attachment 4801973


Why is it still named TSP? No truth in advertizing lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> This stuff is an amazing cleaner...Melts grease and smoke away like nothing else, and it's only $4 a box
> 
> View attachment 4801973


If that’s sodium carbonate (soda ash), pool pH-up might be cheaper.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 20, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> If that’s sodium carbonate (soda ash), pool pH-up might be cheaper.


 * Chemical Composition/Ingredients *

The GHS is an acronym for The Globally Harmonized System of Classification and Labelling of Chemicals. The GHS is a system for standardizing and harmonizing the classification and labelling of chemicals. Chemicals are associated with codes that define their health, physical and environmental hazards.This universal hazard communication system was developed to ensure that employers, employees and consumers are provided with adequate, practical, reliable and comprehensible information on the hazards of chemicals, so that they can take effective preventive and protective measure for their own health and safety.
The GHS classifications for chemicals associated with products in this database may be viewed by selecting the "Advanced" button on the Chemical Ingredients tables. Since this is a work in progress, GHS classifications may not be shown for all chemical ingredients.
Advanced 






 

 


 

Primary Chemical Name is the standard name assigned to a chemical substance.
Chemical 
 

Chemical Abstracts Service Registry Number is a unique identifier for a chemical and its synonyms. CAS numbers identify the chemical, but not its concentration or specific mixture. CAS Registry Numbers are assigned by the Chemical Abstracts Service, a division of the American Chemical Society. For more information: www.cas.org

We have assigned ID numbers (with 6 leading zeros or nines, e.g., 000000-xx-x or 999999-xx-x) for blends and chemicals that do not have CAS numbers.
CAS No./ID 
 

Percent of chemical in preparation.
% Conc. 
 

 

Chemical of Concern (CoC)
Chemical of Concern(CoC) 
 Sodium sesquicarbonate 000533-96-090.0-95.0  No  Sodium metasilicate 006834-92-00.1-5.0  No  Tetrasodium EDTA 000064-02-80.1-5.0  No


----------



## lokie (Jan 20, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> * Chemical Composition/Ingredients *
> 
> The GHS is an acronym for The Globally Harmonized System of Classification and Labelling of Chemicals. The GHS is a system for standardizing and harmonizing the classification and labelling of chemicals. Chemicals are associated with codes that define their health, physical and environmental hazards.This universal hazard communication system was developed to ensure that employers, employees and consumers are provided with adequate, practical, reliable and comprehensible information on the hazards of chemicals, so that they can take effective preventive and protective measure for their own health and safety.
> The GHS classifications for chemicals associated with products in this database may be viewed by selecting the "Advanced" button on the Chemical Ingredients tables. Since this is a work in progress, GHS classifications may not be shown for all chemical ingredients.
> ...


----------



## Bareback (Jan 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I had my shoulder injection this morning. I have had dozens of steroid injections in the past, but they were always done by surgeons, and this time it was my pain management doctor, and he is NOT a surgeon.
> 
> He pulled out this BIG ass needle, and I said "no novacaine?" He said nope, there's plenty of lidocaine in with the steroid....I bit my tongue....and amazingly didn't feel a thing. He slid that thing in there like a pro, using ex-ray...or fluoroscope I think it's called. Felt the slightest pressure when he emptied the syringe, but I was so freaking happy, because I was expecting the worst. I've had lots of hip and spine injections and they all hurt like hell, and they used novacaine 1st too. I don't have much hope though as I got no instant relief, which I should have with lidocaine in there...We'll see what happens in the days to follow. Just glad it's over...I was hitting the vape cartridge as soon as I left his parking lot! Followed by the dry herb vape...It's a long drive


My wife has injections in her thumb and elbow and neck and back... sometimes two a month..... by her surgeon and by her pain management. She is should a trooper she never complains, always says that they do a great job but sometimes the shoots are more effective than at other times. I definitely think a couple of mm’s one way or the other makes a difference.

I hope you get relief soon.


----------



## sunni (Jan 20, 2021)

Cortisone Injections are literally the most painful thing I’ve ever had and I gave natural birth with 73? hours of labor 

also I’m allergic to cortisone injections so that’s might be it lol


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 20, 2021)

Just had a virtual gig playing for a senior living home in California. They hired me for 3 of these gigs, each Wednesday. $250 for the hour long performance, I LOVE not having to pack up and travel, and just play through Zoom from my home studio. They were very sweet and appreciative. I've been turning down gigs right and left, I don't want to play any in person until I get vaccinated. Now that the dems rule, I'm getting plenty of unemployment, which should have automatic extensions after mine runs out in May. Thanks, Obama, er, I mean, Biden! I just finished another harvest week, so I have an entire week off of plant shit, too. Very nice.


----------



## raratt (Jan 20, 2021)

Cleaning out a closet to use it as a veg room. I can see the floor now and the shelf is mostly empty. Found some family pics and a few of me when I was about 3. Moving cookbooks that have been living in that closet for 15 years into another cabinet because "You don't throw away cookbooks".


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 20, 2021)

I was vacuuming till I found a bud tangled in the fringe of the rug.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 20, 2021)

Scared the crap out of me when I came around the corner to park, thing is 9ft tall
Gandalf was my first thought, maybe it was a Druid Church I had to do work at?
Nope, work order says Methodists.

Second guess was Friar Tuck, so I looked around for the rest of Sherwood forest cast.
Nope...third guess was Gandalf again.
Turns out someone died and left them a statue of Moses.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Jan 20, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Just had a virtual gig playing for a senior living home in California. They hired me for 3 of these gigs, each Wednesday. $250 for the hour long performance, I LOVE not having to pack up and travel, and just play through Zoom from my home studio. They were very sweet and appreciative. I've been turning down gigs right and left, I don't want to play any in person until I get vaccinated. Now that the dems rule, I'm getting plenty of unemployment, which should have automatic extensions after mine runs out in May. Thanks, Obama, er, I mean, Biden! I just finished another harvest week, so I have an entire week off of plant shit, too. Very nice.


This doesn't make any sense ......... why not just play a Youtube recording of a real band for free and save $250?
Not to mention claiming unemployment while you admit to working.


----------



## bernie344 (Jan 20, 2021)

I just had a shower, first in 2 weeks.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I had my shoulder injection this morning. I have had dozens of steroid injections in the past, but they were always done by surgeons, and this time it was my pain management doctor, and he is NOT a surgeon.
> 
> He pulled out this BIG ass needle, and I said "no novacaine?" He said nope, there's plenty of lidocaine in with the steroid....I bit my tongue....and amazingly didn't feel a thing. He slid that thing in there like a pro, using ex-ray...or fluoroscope I think it's called. Felt the slightest pressure when he emptied the syringe, but I was so freaking happy, because I was expecting the worst. I've had lots of hip and spine injections and they all hurt like hell, and they used novacaine 1st too. I don't have much hope though as I got no instant relief, which I should have with lidocaine in there...We'll see what happens in the days to follow. Just glad it's over...I was hitting the vape cartridge as soon as I left his parking lot! Followed by the dry herb vape...It's a long drive


The only time you let a surgeon use sharp objects on you is when you have general, regional or local anesthesia and I'd be very careful about the local  anesthesiologist's are the ticket for these type of things 

PS I'm really glad it didn't hurt.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 20, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> This doesn't make any sense ......... why not just play a Youtube recording of a real band for free and save $250?


I think it is the interaction and the fact that the program is crafted specifically for them - I introduce myself and go through my background, and they get to ask questions and make comments between songs and such. It is a much different experience than just a passive, generic viewing. Having said that, I'm with you. I wouldn't pay for a virtual event, either.


----------



## raratt (Jan 20, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I wouldn't pay for a virtual event, either.


Kinda like cam girls...


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Jan 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I had my shoulder injection this morning. I have had dozens of steroid injections in the past, but they were always done by surgeons, and this time it was my pain management doctor, and he is NOT a surgeon.
> 
> He pulled out this BIG ass needle, and I said "no novacaine?" He said nope, there's plenty of lidocaine in with the steroid....I bit my tongue....and amazingly didn't feel a thing. He slid that thing in there like a pro, using ex-ray...or fluoroscope I think it's called. Felt the slightest pressure when he emptied the syringe, but I was so freaking happy, because I was expecting the worst. I've had lots of hip and spine injections and they all hurt like hell, and they used novacaine 1st too. I don't have much hope though as I got no instant relief, which I should have with lidocaine in there...We'll see what happens in the days to follow. Just glad it's over...I was hitting the vape cartridge as soon as I left his parking lot! Followed by the dry herb vape...It's a long drive


I feel your pain. I had a cyst on my labrum in my shoulder. 

They pulled out that same needle. They went into the front delt out the back of it and into the labrum. 

Stupid painful and then my shoulder was good. 

Worth it. Would do it again if the problem arose again tbh.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jan 20, 2021)

So I worked today but was off pretty early so after lunch I did some garden work including getting my new fan and filter hung.. 2nd item I've bought now that was a RIU advertiser.. Got to say I'm pretty impressed with the infinity fans. Having humidity and temperature in a controller his priceless.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 20, 2021)

Made some vg tincture for my wife.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Jan 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> Kinda like cam girls...


Never seen the point in paying a woman to do dirty stuff in front of a camera.
But then I live in a country where you can pay a woman to do dirty stuff in a room with you.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 20, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Made some vg tincture for my wife.
> View attachment 4802585


Looks nice. I've been reading about all the different ways to do this. I only tried it once a long time ago, with alcohol, and it wasn't good. VG...is that vegetable oil? Sorry for my ignorance on the topic!

I was just looking at this machine last night, that looks intriguing....a little pricey but one of the cheaper ones...some are 2k plus. Says you can make oil, shatter, and more with alcohol based wash.









ExtractCraft The Source Turbo Home Alcohol Vacuum Extractor Machine


Source Turbo allows you to simply and quickly create potent and clean pure oils and concentrates at home. The unit takes up very little space – it’s about the size of a coffee maker and is just as easy to use. With the mobile app you can monitor your extraction progress, and the unit comes...




rightbud.com


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Looks nice. I've been reading about all the different ways to do this. I only tried it once a long time ago, with alcohol, and it wasn't good. VG...is that vegetable oil? Sorry for my ignorance on the topic!
> 
> I was just looking at this machine last night, that looks intriguing....a little pricey but one of the cheaper ones...some are 2k plus. Says you can make oil, shatter, and more with alcohol based wash.
> 
> ...


“vegetable glycerin”


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Looks nice. I've been reading about all the different ways to do this. I only tried it once a long time ago, with alcohol, and it wasn't good. VG...is that vegetable oil? Sorry for my ignorance on the topic!
> 
> I was just looking at this machine last night, that looks intriguing....a little pricey but one of the cheaper ones...some are 2k plus. Says you can make oil, shatter, and more with alcohol based wash.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I have a “cold-brew” version of the VG tincture going right now using Sour Deisel. It retains more of the flavor profile, but it takes 3-6 months to make. I just mix the vegetable glycerin and the material together in a jar and put it under the bed. Shake the jar once every day for 3-6 months and it’s ready.

Here’s the slow-cooker recipe I use:

*Tincture #2: Cannabis-Infused Glycerin*
Vegetable glycerin is an ideal alternative to alcohol when it comes to infusing cannabis tinctures. It is naturally sweet, so keep that in mind when using this infusion in your edible creations.



*Ingredients*

7 grams cannabis decarbed
4 ounces vegetable glycerin food-grade
*Instructions*

In a small mason jar, combine the decarbed cannabis with the glycerin. Seal the lid and shake to mix the ingredients.
Place your mason jar on a heat-safe silicon pad or small folded towel (to prevent the jar from breaking) in your slow-cooker. Carefully fill the slow-cooker with water until it's at the halfway point.
Place the lid on your slow-cooker and heat for 24 hours on the lowest setting (preferably the 'warm' setting). Remove the mason jar and shake every couple hours if you can.
After 24 hours, remove the mason jar and allow to cool (slightly) for 15 minutes.
While the tincture is cooling, secure cheesecloth around a funnel small enough to fit the opening of your glass eyedropper bottle (if using) with a rubberband. Otherwise, line a fine-mesh strainer with cheesecloth.
Carefully pour your slightly cooled tincture through the cheesecloth, collecting the ground cannabis in the middle of the cheesecloth. Once all the liquid has filtered through the cheesecloth, gather the edges and squeeze as much of the liquid out as you can.
Allow the tincture to cool completely before closing the lid of your container.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 21, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Thanks. I have a “cold-brew” version of the VG tincture going right now using Sour Deisel. It retains more of the flavor profile, but it takes 3-6 months to make. I just mix the vegetable glycerin and the material together in a jar and put it under the bed. Shake the jar once every day for 3-6 months and it’s ready.
> 
> Here’s the slow-cooker recipe I use:
> 
> ...


Good to see you around, haven't seen you since xmas or so. Whatcha been up to?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 21, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Good to see you around, haven't seen you since xmas or so. Whatcha been up to?


Good to be around. I been just spending time with the baby and finding my inner self. I was still healing from when our son passed away when my wife had our daughter last year. I don’t want to let my past dictate my present anymore. So, I finally decided to quit being a pussy and resolve what it was that was deteriorating me from the inside. But yeah, that’s basically it lol.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 21, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Good to be around. I been just spending time with the baby and finding my inner self. I was still healing from when our son passed away when my wife had our daughter last year. I don’t want to let my past dictate my present anymore. So, I finally decided to quit being a pussy and resolve what it was that was deteriorating me from the inside. But yeah, that’s basically it lol.


Wow. Heavy shit, bro. You sound tough as fuck, that is one hell of a journey. Inspiring. Can we get some baby pics?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 21, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Wow. Heavy shit, bro. You sound tough as fuck, that is one hell of a journey. Inspiring. Can we get some baby pics?


Thanks. It wasn’t easy. She is, what they call in Yoruba, my Morenikeji. Meaning the child that resembles me. She’s even violent like me. Almost broke my glasses the other day when she was beating me up lol.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 21, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Thanks. It wasn’t easy. She is, what they call in Yoruba, my Morenikeji. Meaning the child that resembles me. She’s even violent like me. Almost broke my glasses the other day when she was beating me up lol.View attachment 4802771View attachment 4802772View attachment 4802780


Adorable. Those curls are amazing. Good job


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 21, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Thanks. It wasn’t easy. She is, what they call in Yoruba, my Morenikeji. Meaning the child that resembles me. She’s even violent like me. Almost broke my glasses the other day when she was beating me up lol.View attachment 4802771View attachment 4802772View attachment 4802780


She is beautiful my friend, I wish you well in your journey.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 21, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Thanks. It wasn’t easy. She is, what they call in Yoruba, my Morenikeji. Meaning the child that resembles me. She’s even violent like me. Almost broke my glasses the other day when she was beating me up lol.View attachment 4802771View attachment 4802772View attachment 4802780


Little cutie


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 21, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Thanks. It wasn’t easy. She is, what they call in Yoruba, my Morenikeji. Meaning the child that resembles me. She’s even violent like me. Almost broke my glasses the other day when she was beating me up lol.View attachment 4802771View attachment 4802772View attachment 4802780


Brought happiness to my heart! Thanks for sharing! My daughter is 21 now. I got a message from her the other day telling me I was her best friend and she was proud of or relationship. 
Build it early and it'll last forever! 
 

SH420


----------



## manfredo (Jan 21, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Thanks. It wasn’t easy. She is, what they call in Yoruba, my Morenikeji. Meaning the child that resembles me. She’s even violent like me. Almost broke my glasses the other day when she was beating me up lol.View attachment 4802771View attachment 4802772View attachment 4802780


She is beautiful...Congratulations!! And good to see you posting!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 21, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Brought happiness to my heart! Thanks for sharing! My daughter is 21 now. I got a message from her the other day telling me I was her best friend and she was proud of or relationship.
> Build it early and it'll last forever!
> 
> 
> SH420


Bad ass!

I just ordered 5 of these for the new setup i’m building for my 26yo daughter lol.

Perfect scenario to see what this whole LED shit is all about


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 21, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Thanks. It wasn’t easy. She is, what they call in Yoruba, my Morenikeji. Meaning the child that resembles me. She’s even violent like me. Almost broke my glasses the other day when she was beating me up lol.View attachment 4802771View attachment 4802772View attachment 4802780


She looks like you too brother.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 21, 2021)

Grown under quantum boards 



600w over a 3x6 table 
Strain dependent, I would get up to 2lbs. Not bad under 600w. Usually around 1.25-1.5 is what I was pulling from the cookies (pictured) 

SH420


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 21, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Grown under quantum boards
> 
> View attachment 4802891
> 
> ...


Oh hell yeah!
I’m setting each of those hlg’s over a 4x4. Hopefully they hit that 2lb mark too.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 21, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh hell yeah!
> I’m setting each of those hlg’s over a 4x4. Hopefully they hit that 2lb mark too.


soil or tables?

How's the house coming? Working inside yet??


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 21, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Thanks. It wasn’t easy. She is, what they call in Yoruba, my Morenikeji. Meaning the child that resembles me. She’s even violent like me. Almost broke my glasses the other day when she was beating me up lol.View attachment 4802771View attachment 4802772View attachment 4802780


Looks like she's going to be tall like you too. What a cutie pie.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> soil or tables?
> 
> How's the house coming? Working inside yet??


Pots of dirt on tables . 
Nothing new to report on the house lol. Just been being a good boy and going to the chiropractor 3x a week and hanging 3 min on the inversion table at night before bed.

Still fricken waiting on some french doors. Fucking crazy! Once they arrive, the plan is to get back on it. But now I’m also going to be building the grow for my daughter an hour away. A full on build out. Starting with building the walls. 
I guess my Daughter doesn’t think i have enough stuff going on already.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 21, 2021)

I forgot. I installed the front door, but that’s about it


----------



## 19-Sean-86 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 21, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I forgot. I installed the front door, but that’s about it
> View attachment 4802906


Gorgeous front door!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 21, 2021)

It's just starting to smell amazing in here!








Pig Candy - Candied Brown Sugar Bacon


Bacon, tossed in a spicy brown sugar seasoning, sprinkled with chopped pecans and baked.




www.deepsouthdish.com





Update Edit : Oh damn this is good!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 21, 2021)

What?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 21, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4803021
> What?


When rodding your ride means the two-bearing Big Block ... cupholder. Knock two full seconds off your quarter-gallon time.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 21, 2021)

One hanging bike rack, made from 3/4" black steel pipe and a pipe clamp....I had the scrap pipe kicking around and bought an $8 Harbor Freight pipe clamp...works awesome! Should be a nice height for working on most anything on the bike without bending much!!

And this is the donor that's about to get electrified and transformed into a cruiser. I actually rode it all last summer as I was bike-less and it was given to me. Probably 20 years old and built a little better than todays Walmart bikes.

Now for some more organizing!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 4803032View attachment 4803032View attachment 4803033View attachment 4803032View attachment 4803033
> 
> One hanging bike rack, made from 3/4" black steel pipe and a pipe clamp....I had the scrap pipe kicking around and bought an $8 Harbor Freight pipe clamp...works awesome! Should be a nice height for working on most anything on the bike without bending much!!
> 
> ...


are the v-brakes going to be powerful enough to stop an ebike?


----------



## manfredo (Jan 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> are the v-brakes going to be powerful enough to stop an ebike?


It does have cable disc brakes on the front so that will help, but yeah, breaking is an issue on these.


----------



## sunni (Jan 21, 2021)

alot work done today buit ive failed at attempt `001039234098238904823098420 at the PS 5


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 21, 2021)

sunni said:


> alot work done today buit ive failed at attempt `001039234098238904823098420 at the PS 5


Mario kart ftw!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It does have cable disc brakes on the front so that will help, but yeah, breaking is an issue on these.


Can you upgrade it to hydraulic?


----------



## manfredo (Jan 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Can you upgrade it to hydraulic?


Probably...I don't see why not. I have to upgrade the stem too...It has old school 7/8" handlebars, and I want to do cruiser bars anyways. My engineer friend has already been scolding me about better brakes, and said I should scrap this bike...We'll see.


----------



## sunni (Jan 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Mario kart ftw!


We do have a switch which has been taken over by my son, he loves mario anything, his entire bed is mario themed, he gotgifted the new lego mario stuff for christmas, its been really fun, hes really into Luigis Mansion right now and Mario Oddessy


----------



## Bareback (Jan 21, 2021)

I got home from work to find another pile of logs. Firewood firewood firewood it’s a blessing and a curse.


----------



## raratt (Jan 21, 2021)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 4803258
> I got home from work to find another pile of logs. Firewood firewood firewood it’s a blessing and a curse.


Oak? I can smell it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 21, 2021)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 4803258
> I got home from work to find another pile of logs. Firewood firewood firewood it’s a blessing and a curse.


Nice wood!


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 21, 2021)

Hard Wood!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 21, 2021)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 4803258
> I got home from work to find another pile of logs. Firewood firewood firewood it’s a blessing and a curse.


Beautiful. That large one in the center looks like a candidate for your mill


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 21, 2021)

Promises, promises. We can only hope. Wednesday looks interesting.
Just in case filled up gas cans and stocked up on cat food.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 21, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Promises, promises. We can only hope. Wednesday looks interesting.
> Just in case filled up gas cans and stocked up on cat food.
> View attachment 4803302


And that's gonna be some heavy shit.


----------



## raratt (Jan 21, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Promises, promises. We can only hope. Wednesday looks interesting.
> Just in case filled up gas cans and stocked up on cat food.
> View attachment 4803302


----------



## solakani (Jan 21, 2021)

Life has left me little time to tend to the plants growing wild in my veg tent. Today I pruned 10% unwanted leaves and branches. Top dressed with 1/2 cup of alfalfa and kelp meal. Watered with added molasses and bacterial inoculant.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4803306


I'm in the green boob, no free sky water for us!


----------



## raratt (Jan 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm in the green *boob*, no free sky water for us!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 21, 2021)

Doesn't look like it's gonna fizzle out this time


----------



## manfredo (Jan 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> Oak? I can smell it.


Is it red oak? I usually know my trees pretty good but that has me "stumped"....lol I was thinking maple...the dark center is throwing me...we have no oak that looks like that here.

I have been loving my propane fireplace, but I just got a letter from the co-op saying due to Corona prices are skyrocketing...Of course they are


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Is it red oak? I usually know my trees pretty good but that has me "stumped"....lol I was thinking maple...the dark center is throwing me...we have no oak that looks like that here.
> 
> I have been loving my propane fireplace, but I just got a letter from the co-op saying due to Corona prices are skyrocketing...Of course they are


I bought some spendy Red Oak to do a repair on a desk. I found hubby using the rest of it for crap, sigh...... I also have to check out why my drill press table is chattering after he used it to fuck with my quality left overs.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 21, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Beautiful. That large one in the center looks like a candidate for your mill


It’s water oak, I’ve sawn it before and it’s not very stable, however it’s also possible to get some pretty good quarter sawn boards if you get lucky.

I’ve been sawing a bunch of pine lately, if I think about it on Saturday I’ll get some pics. It’s going to be a new hay barn with batten board siding. 


Grandpapy said:


> Hard Wood!


Yeah that’s what she said.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 21, 2021)

Bareback said:


> It’s water oak, I’ve sawn it before and it’s not very stable, however it’s also possible to get some pretty good quarter sawn boards if you get lucky.
> 
> I’ve been sawing a bunch of pine lately, if I think about it on Saturday I’ll get some pics. It’s going to be a new hay barn with batten board siding.
> 
> Yeah that’s what she said.


Love your work, looking forward to seeing more of it


----------



## Bareback (Jan 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Is it red oak? I usually know my trees pretty good but that has me "stumped"....lol I was thinking maple...the dark center is throwing me...we have no oak that looks like that here.
> 
> I have been loving my propane fireplace, but I just got a letter from the co-op saying due to Corona prices are skyrocketing...Of course they are


I always thought it was in the red oak family but my son became quite the expert on tree identification in high school and informed me I was wrong. Turns out it’s in the white oak family.

The price of propane was one of the most important factors when I decided to invest in wood heat. I haven’t had to buy any since installing the wood stove. I’m just lucky I have a friend who is a tree surgeon and gives me wood for free and delivers too or it would be a little less fun.


----------



## raratt (Jan 22, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Doesn't look like it's gonna fizzle out this time
> View attachment 4803372


Round 1 rolled through here first thing this morning, possible thunderstorms this afternoon S of Sac.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> Round 1 rolled through here first thing this morning, possible thunderstorms this afternoon S of Sac.


Here in northwest Greenboobistan, wind with the promise of more wind.

Red sky at morning, sailor take warning.


----------



## raratt (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Metasynth (Jan 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> are the v-brakes going to be powerful enough to stop an ebike?


No.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4803775


I was hoping for allot more rain than what we just got.


----------



## raratt (Jan 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I was hoping for allot more rain than what we just got.


They said it would be a drive by, there's more out there, wait till Wed...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> They said it would be a drive by, wait till Wed...


K. Because that was weak as fuck! Lol.

Lost my 12x20 shelterlogic carport to that last wind storm the other day. Fuckin pissed.


----------



## raratt (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4803775


I preferred boob green to shit stain.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 22, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> No.


Like riding cantilever rim brakes in the mud.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 22, 2021)

it was a good carport.


----------



## raratt (Jan 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> it was a good carport.
> View attachment 4803844


Can you just tarp it?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> Can you just tarp it?


That would get shredded even easier. The wind rips through here bro.
Gonna either use it for a light depp here soon or order the hella expensive thicker pvc replacement cover.


----------



## raratt (Jan 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> That would get shredded even easier. The wind rips through here bro.
> Gonna either use it for a light depp here soon or order the hella expensive thicker pvc replacement cover.


I picked up one of the silver tarps, it has lasted a lot longer than most.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> I picked up one of the silver tarps, it has lasted a lot longer than most.


What I need to do is put it somewhere a little more protected. Right now it isn’t at all.

The carport did me good. When I had nothing but a trailer out here it was invaluable. But it also kept me up at night when the wind was blowing . Was like a parachute opening up over and over again. Hella loud lol. Won’t miss that part!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 22, 2021)

remember when I went on a mushroom trip, drew a picture of joe exotic, had said picture talk to me and tell me to make a seed company?
Well fuck you tiger King.
I’m literally afraid to pick up my phone because it’s all orders and questions and requestions and grow advice on how to help them and why does my plant look yellow like Phil’s clones? Etc. 
From 6am - midnight I don’t stop moving.
Again, eat a dick joe tiger.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> What I need to do is put it somewhere a little more protected. Right now it isn’t at all.
> 
> The carport did me good. When I had nothing but a trailer out here it was invaluable. But it also kept me up at night when the wind was blowing . Was like a parachute opening up over and over again. Hella loud lol. Won’t miss that part!


Ayyyyyyye. My right hand man. That kush mints I sent you is at 6 weeks flower and smashin it. Got some road dawgs and cakes at about 3 weeks in.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 22, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Ayyyyyyye. My right hand man. That kush mints I sent you is at 6 weeks flower and smashin it. Got some road dawgs and cakes at about 3 weeks in.


Sort of a slow vegger huh? I got that kushmints 3 weeks in. Pretty squat but with lots of flowers. Sound familiar?
That roaddawg puts out straight up cylindrical soda can buds. I love it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 22, 2021)

Plowed and shoveled the 4"-5" of snow that fell the last few days. Nice and easy light snow....looked great for about 30 min then it started snowing again lol It was supposed to get sunny by the end of today.....

My shop ran out of propane......wood tarp blew off and got my wood all snowy. A grommet ripped out too  

Some jeep parts came though


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 22, 2021)

New office, new best mate. This one’s digi, I’m moving up in the world


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jan 22, 2021)

Coffee, breakfast with the wife followed up with a walk the worked. Now grinding a nice nug up to celebrate twenty after four.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 22, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> remember when I went on a mushroom trip, drew a picture of joe exotic, had said picture talk to me and tell me to make a seed company?
> Well fuck you tiger King.
> I’m literally afraid to pick up my phone because it’s all orders and questions and requestions and grow advice on how to help them and why does my plant look yellow like Phil’s clones? Etc.
> From 6am - midnight I don’t stop moving.
> Again, eat a dick joe tiger. View attachment 4803915


You can’t spell success without the succ part .
Your next killer strain should be called “ Carol Fucking Basket Case “ .


----------



## Rewerb (Jan 23, 2021)

Re-connected with a small group of homebrewing mates that I haven't seen in ages that created a FB group that was a "breakaway" from toxic forum activity.

It was just like old times. They're as wonderfully barking mad as everyone here......


----------



## Rewerb (Jan 24, 2021)

After installing 16 top-plate wall-splices on our house-build from 8am-11am (it got too hot to continue working outside), I decided to deal with some plant issues.

I let these Wonder Woman clones go waaaaay too far into veg. in the F&D system before I flipped them 3 weeks ago & they were growing into the indoor tent's light:



I decided to up-pot them & put them outside for future action once it cools down (today was 35C & tomorrow is predicted to hit 40C+).



I've got 13 Green Crack clones to go into the tent to take their place in the next few days, so it's all good:


It's kinda warm, so not surprising that they're looking a bit frazzled right now.

I believe it's now time to get my gear off & have a nice cold shower.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 24, 2021)

Rewerb said:


> After installing 16 top-plate wall-splices on our house-build from 8am-11am (it got too hot to continue working outside), I decided to deal with some plant issues.
> 
> I let these Wonder Woman clones go waaaaay too far into veg. in the F&D system before I flipped them 3 weeks ago & they were growing into the indoor tent's light:
> 
> ...


The crack doesn’t stretch just stacks up should suit the tent better. I swear it only stretches like half a foot.


----------



## Rewerb (Jan 24, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> The crack doesn’t stretch just stacks up should suit the tent better. I swear it only stretches like half a foot.


Don't swear ya cunt! If there's one thing I can't abide, it's gratuitous use of expletives!

This is the Green Crack I've got in a big pot outside:



The top-bit (next to my hand) is reveg. & yet to show its hand. The rest is previously-stacked.

& yeah, you're right. It doesn't stretch much, just stacks like fucking crazy!

I forsee donkey-dicks in my future.....


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 24, 2021)

@curious2garden i threw in a few packs of the blueberry hashplant & space monkey to a close friend. Let’s see what he finds.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 24, 2021)

This party is over.


----------



## raratt (Jan 24, 2021)

Chili is on the stove, son is making cornbread of some type. Watching KC run over the Bills.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jan 24, 2021)

Did a hour long ride on my rollers this afternoon, sad how quickly one looses fitness.


----------



## Rewerb (Jan 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> Chili is on the stove, son is making cornbread of some type. Watching KC run over the Bills.


Recipe & Pic's or it didn't happen!

I always struggle with a good chili. 'Just never seem to get it the way I want it. Always something one-dimensional or lacking somehow.


----------



## raratt (Jan 24, 2021)

Somma. Somma dis, somma dat. Chili powder, salt, pepper, garlic, cumin, ground beef, kidney beans, tomato sauce. Adjust to taste.


----------



## Rewerb (Jan 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> Somma. Somma dis, somma dat. Chili powder, salt, pepper, garlic, cumin, ground beef, kidney beans, tomato sauce. Adjust to taste.


So.... This is along the lines of a closely-guarded family secret, a Masonic handshake or are you just saying "work it out for yourself & just wing-it ya fucking chili newbie"????

I've got my own Fajita mix worked-out, but the Chili power mix seems to elude me.

Chuck me a bone here!!!


----------



## raratt (Jan 24, 2021)

Rewerb said:


> So.... This is along the lines of a closely-guarded family secret, a Masonic handshake or are you just saying "work it out for yourself & just wing-it ya fucking chili newbie"????
> 
> I've got my own Fajita mix worked-out, but the Chili power mix seems to elude me.
> 
> Chuck me a bone here!!!


I don't measure it out, I just wing it. I brown the meat with salt, pepper, garlic and chili powder. I used 3 small cans of tomato sauce with equal amount of water and two cans of kidney beans. About a table spoon of chili powder and garlic powder in the liquid and a couple teaspoons of cumin. Adust the quantities by taste when it cooks a bit. That's about as close as I have for a recipe. Edit, drain and rinse the beans.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 24, 2021)

Rewerb said:


> So.... This is along the lines of a closely-guarded family secret, a Masonic handshake or are you just saying "work it out for yourself & just wing-it ya fucking chili newbie"????
> 
> I've got my own Fajita mix worked-out, but the Chili power mix seems to elude me.
> 
> Chuck me a bone here!!!


I asked him for the recipe once. He wanted nudes in return.


























Totally worth it......It's good chili


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> I don't measure it out, I just wing it. I brown the meat with salt, pepper, garlic and chili powder. I used 3 small cans of tomato sauce with equal amount of water and two cans of kidney beans. About a table spoon of chili powder and garlic powder in the liquid and a couple teaspoons of cumin. Adust the quantities by taste when it cooks a bit. That's about as close as I have for a recipe.


Damn you! LOL


----------



## raratt (Jan 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I asked him for the recipe once. He wanted nudes in return.
> 
> 
> Totally worth it......It's good chili


No, it wasn't.


----------



## Rewerb (Jan 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> I don't measure it out, I just wing it. I brown the meat with salt, pepper, garlic and chili powder. I used 3 small cans of tomato sauce with equal amount of water and two cans of kidney beans. About a table spoon of chili powder and garlic powder in the liquid and a couple teaspoons of cumin. Adust the quantities by taste when it cooks a bit. That's about as close as I have for a recipe. Edit, drain and rinse the beans.


OK. How about if I were to offer you sexual favours with my first-born male child?


----------



## raratt (Jan 24, 2021)

Rewerb said:


> OK. How about if I were to offer you sexual favours with my first-born male child?


Nudes of wives/girlfriends are preferred.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 24, 2021)

Rewerb said:


> OK. How about if I were to offer you sexual favours with my first-born male child?


Wait? What?!


----------



## Rewerb (Jan 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> Nudes of wives/girlfriends are preferred.


I have no bartering-capacity in that department...

Edit: Besides, the wives/girlfriends pic's would be from...like....30 years ago & no longer valid for current titillation-purposes.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 24, 2021)

Rewerb said:


> I have no bartering-capacity in that department...
> 
> Edit: Besides, the wives/girlfriends pic's would be from...like....30 years ago & no longer valid for current titillation-purposes.


Always valid no worries on the 30 yo pics....


----------



## Rewerb (Jan 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Always valid no worries on the 30 yo pics....


Do you have plenty of personal lubricant available?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 24, 2021)

Rewerb said:


> Do you have plenty of personal lubricant available?


Uh no.....


----------



## Rewerb (Jan 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Uh no.....


Then you have failed the fundamental test, my friend.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 25, 2021)

Rewerb said:


> Then you have failed the fundamental test, my friend.


I do. Now send the nudes. 

SH420


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 25, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> This party is over.
> View attachment 4806119


I haven’t been following along lately. Are you giving up on the cloner? I did, mainly because they got destroyed in the fire though. Went back to cubes/plugs in tray and dome when I fired back up and it’s all good.


----------



## solakani (Jan 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> Chili is on the stove, son is making cornbread of some type. Watching KC run over the Bills.


Family is best ingredient in any recipe. Who doesn't like winning? Start of my chile con carne with the holy trinity


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 25, 2021)

I heard that it was gonna snow over the next few days, so I went out to run a bunch of errands today. Went to get my car emissions test to renew my license sticker, and failed  They said I probably wasn't using my car a lot, and driving it more would make it pass. WTF? So, I took a fast 50 mile drive, brought it back, and it passed. Whatever, got the sticker. Stopped to get Mediterranean take out (so yummy), and do a bunch of grocery shopping. Accomplished all that, and got home right as it started to snow. Perfect timing. We're supposed to get up to 8 inches (insert dick joke here), glad I'm not dealing with any of that shit. Still, first big snow of the season for us. We've been super lucky so far.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 25, 2021)

First day back in class, albeit online. This semester plus 2 classes, and I can graduate and transfer.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I heard that it was gonna snow over the next few days, so I went out to run a bunch of errands today. Went to get my car emissions test to renew my license sticker, and failed  They said I probably wasn't using my car a lot, and driving it more would make it pass. WTF? So, I took a fast 50 mile drive, brought it back, and it passed. Whatever, got the sticker. Stopped to get Mediterranean take out (so yummy), and do a bunch of grocery shopping. Accomplished all that, and got home right as it started to snow. Perfect timing. We're supposed to get up to 8 inches (insert dick joke here), glad I'm not dealing with any of that shit. Still, first big snow of the season for us. We've been super lucky so far.


Essentially cars need a blow job every now and again (ie burning out retained carbon)


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Essentially cars need a blow job every now and again (ie burning out retained carbon)


Ah, I see. I drive so little that my car battery was dead when I wanted to head out. It was pretty cold, too. Luckily, I have a portable lithium battery jump pack that was charged and in the car, so I hooked it up and jumped the starter. I really like this thing, it has saved my ass on several occasions.



https://www.amazon.com/DBPOWER-18000mAh-Portable-Starter-Charging/dp/B01D42TYFC/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8










You can also charged your phone and other devices several times off of it. Flashlight and a compass built in, too.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Ah, I see. I drive so little that my car battery was dead when I wanted to head out. It was pretty cold, too. Luckily, I have a portable lithium battery jump pack that was charged and in the car, so I hooked it up and jumped the starter. I really like this thing, it has saved my ass on several occasions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet, but it's not just about starting you then need to burn out any collected crap (collected carbon) in the pathways. That's why internal combustion engines are a thing of the past. They are so inefficient compared to electric. My advice, buy electric young man.


----------



## solakani (Jan 25, 2021)

Get my money. Buy my medicine.

ECM onboard computer in some cars will fail an emissions test with a Not Ready code after car battery is disconnected. Drive until ECM has collected enough statistics from sensors before test.


----------



## bernie344 (Jan 25, 2021)

Its a great start to the day!

I managed to accomplish something while doing nothing.
It rained so I managed to water the garden while laying down resting.

Rock on!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 25, 2021)

bernie344 said:


> Its a great start to the day!
> 
> I managed to accomplish something while doing nothing.
> It rained so I managed to water the garden while laying down resting.
> ...


That's executive planning right there


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> *Sweet, but it's not just about starting you then need to burn out any collected crap (collected carbon) in the pathways.* That's why internal combustion engines are a thing of the past. They are so inefficient compared to electric. My advice, buy electric young man.


I got that. I was just mentioning the dead battery as an additional challenge, not suggesting it was related to the failed test or collected carbon. I'll def buy electric when there's a big used market, and the infrastructure is more robust.



solakani said:


> Get my money. Buy my medicine.
> 
> ECM onboard computer in some cars will fail an emissions test with a Not Ready code after car battery is disconnected. Drive until ECM has collected enough statistics from sensors before test.


That is interesting. If that's the case, that may have also contributed to the initial failed test. Just glad it's done, and the sticker is on my car. Chicago don't fuck around with the fines, 'cause we're broke.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 26, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I got that. I was just mentioning the dead battery as an additional challenge, not suggesting it was related to the failed test or collected carbon. I'll def buy electric when there's a big used market, and the infrastructure is more robust.
> 
> 
> 
> That is interesting. If that's the case, that may have also contributed to the initial failed test. Just glad it's done, and the sticker is on my car. Chicago don't fuck around with the fines, 'cause we're broke.


Yeah if you had a dead battery it was definitely that. C2G is right about cleaning out the crap and it is a good idea to get you catalitic converter hot. Even this year I dealt with it. I had to do a few things on the jeep before I got it inspected. The battery was pulled before the work and I had to drive it around so all sensors where ready before it would inspect. It will just say "not ready" till it is.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 26, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I got that. I was just mentioning the dead battery as an additional challenge, not suggesting it was related to the failed test or collected carbon. *I'll def buy electric when there's a big used market, and the infrastructure is more robust.*
> 
> 
> 
> That is interesting. If that's the case, that may have also contributed to the initial failed test. Just glad it's done, and the sticker is on my car. Chicago don't fuck around with the fines, 'cause we're broke.


I'm wondering if they'll get their shit together to decide on a common infrastructure and commit. They also need to come up with better batteries. I'd really like to see us change over from internal combustion.



DarkWeb said:


> Yeah if you had a dead battery it was definitely that. C2G is right about cleaning out the crap and it is a good idea to get you catalitic converter hot. Even this year I dealt with it. I had to do a few things on the jeep before I got it inspected. The battery was pulled before the work and I had to drive it around so all sensors where ready before it would inspect. It will just say "not ready" till it is.


Yup I didn't even think about re-learning sigh and I better get my shit together, two of my vehicles need smog certificates for registration this year. Time to start nagging motivating the maintenance part of the team


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 26, 2021)

Im up by 2am again... drinking coffee.
Got my taxes done by 3, somehow it went smoothly


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm wondering if they'll get their shit together to decide on a common infrastructure and commit. They also need to come up with better batteries. I'd really like to see us change over from internal combustion.
> 
> 
> Yup I didn't even think about re-learning sigh and I better get my shit together, two of my vehicles need smog certificates for registration this year. Time to start nagging motivating the maintenance part of the team


Electric vehicles need to come a long way to make it in the cold mountains. But I'd definitely like to see mass transportation cabs and trucking go electric where it would work.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 26, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Im up by 2am again... drinking coffee.
> Got my taxes done by 3, somehow it went smoothly


@BobBitchen 6'-8' by Friday I'd put a couple stakes around the car


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @BobBitchen 6'-8' by Friday I'd put a couple stakes around the car


I had a white Fiero in the early 80's, I lost it in the Mammoth parking lot once during a big dump.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 26, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I had a white Fiero in the early 80's, I lost it in the Mammoth parking lot once during a big dump.


I had a jeep that I parked next to a hill of similar hight...... I had a wicked snow drift on one side......you could see the whole drivers side but the passenger side was gone...... looked like a ledge.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 26, 2021)

Similar here - I had a drift in my driveway several years ago that totally buried my F350.
Good news was all I had to do is dig out the hood, windshield & drivers door - after the diesel warmed up I simply drove away.
Loved that truck!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 26, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I had a white Fiero in the early 80's, I lost it in the Mammoth parking lot once during a big dump.


I lost my boyfriends 1969 SS Malibu in the Disneyland parking lot when it was clear and a million.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I lost my boyfriends 1969 SS Malibu in the Disneyland parking lot when it was clear and a million.


Lost my friends car in the parking structure at the MGM in Las Vegas. I let us ‘look’ for it for about 45 minutes before I reminded him that we parked it in the NYNY parking structure across the street, and had migrated to the MGM several hours prior...

Good times.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 26, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Similar here - I had a drift in my driveway several years ago that totally buried my F350.
> Good news was all I had to do is dig out the hood, windshield & drivers door - after the diesel warmed up I simply drove away.
> Loved that truck!


I still have that jeep. Did you have the 7.3?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 26, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Lost my friends car in the parking structure at the MGM in Las Vegas. I let us ‘look’ for it for about 45 minutes before I reminded him that we parked it in the NYNY parking structure across the street, and had migrated to the MGM several hours prior...
> 
> Good times.


If you were doing your dabs I'm shocked you could recognize a car!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 26, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Similar here - I had a drift in my driveway several years ago that totally buried my F350.
> Good news was all I had to do is dig out the hood, windshield & drivers door - after the diesel warmed up I simply drove away.
> Loved that truck!


An F360 would not have done in that situation. I don’t think they made a Diesel.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 26, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Im up by 2am again... drinking coffee.
> Got my taxes done by 3, somehow it went smoothly


I really need to do that. Congrats on getting those done!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 26, 2021)

Help me...


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 26, 2021)

I accomplished diddley today.. Popped back on to say hi.. Ive missed y'all..


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 26, 2021)

farmerfischer said:


> I accomplished diddley today.. Popped back on to say hi.. Ive missed y'all..


Good to see you too! I've missed you as well. What have you been up to?


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good to see you too! I've missed you as well. What have you been up to?


Not much..Just working... I recently got laid off temporarily and signed up for unemployment.. 
Other then that, the normal gardening stuff.. Lol


----------



## raratt (Jan 26, 2021)

Beer through Fri; check. Food; check. Batteries for the baby boom box; check. That puppy takes 8 C batteries, I figure it will keep the power on by being ready. Need to go prop up a broken fence post and I'll be done.
Moved the clones into the closet and hung my custom LED T8 fixture for light. Need to buy a thermometer and figure out what I'm using for a fan.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good to see you too! I've missed you as well. What have you been up to?


How has things been with you..? How's things been on here in my absence?


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Jan 26, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Similar here - I had a drift in my driveway several years ago that totally buried my F350.
> Good news was all I had to do is dig out the hood, windshield & drivers door - after the diesel warmed up I simply drove away.
> Loved that truck!


My god. I knew you lived up north, but shit!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 26, 2021)

Mrs doublejj has kept herself busy Crocheting during the pandemic.....


----------



## Tasteofbrown (Jan 26, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Mrs doublejj has kept herself busy Crocheting during the pandemic.....
> View attachment 4808170


Incredible! I know it’s crochet, it it makes me wanna do another cross stitch.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 26, 2021)

farmerfischer said:


> How has things been with you..? How's things been on here in my absence?


I've been good thanks! We've pretty much been the same here, some people came some people left. It's good to have you re-emerge, don't leave!


----------



## bernie344 (Jan 26, 2021)

Just watered pumpkins


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I still have that jeep. Did you have the 7.3?


Chipped 6.0


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 26, 2021)

Tasteofbrown said:


> Incredible! I know it’s crochet, it it makes me wanna do another cross stitch.


Do a Penis for tnt


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I've been good thanks! We've pretty much been the same here, some people came some people left. It's good to have you re-emerge, don't leave!


I'm going to hang ..


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 26, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Do a Penis for tnt


Lmao!!!..


----------



## raratt (Jan 27, 2021)

Lost parts of my fence last night, guess I'll be calling the insurance company today. I checked my policy and I think this is pretty much on me, with the deductible.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> Lost parts of my fence last night, guess I'll be calling the insurance company today. I checked my policy and I think this is pretty much on me, with the deductible.


I hate dealing with insurance companies


----------



## raratt (Jan 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I hate dealing with insurance companies


Mine is pretty good, they took care of me when someone tried to steal my car.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> Mine is pretty good, they took care of me when someone tried to steal my car.


Only my homeowner's is bad. Drag their feet is their moto.


----------



## raratt (Jan 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Only my homeowner's is bad. Drag their feet is their moto.


I have the same company for both.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have the same company for both.


Same here and they've been pretty good.


----------



## raratt (Jan 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Same here and they've been pretty good.


USAA to the rescue! lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have the same company for both.


Yeah I get it all through one........then I found out that homeowner's is just through them so when a issue came up it took forever. 

And still not totally done almost a year later.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> USAA to the rescue! lol.


We've had pretty good luck with AAA.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> We've had pretty good luck with AAA.


We've got USAA for both home & auto.
They've always been very responsive.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> Lost parts of my fence last night, guess I'll be calling the insurance company today. I checked my policy and I think this is pretty much on me, with the deductible.


Shit that sucks bro.
I’m just happy we’re still safe in the trailer. Holy fuck thought we were gonna get blown over. Did not sleep. Gotta leave here soon to get teeth cleaned. Should be fun


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> We've had pretty good luck with AAA.


Whatever you guys do, just know that Nationwide is NOT on your side. What a fuckin joke. Worst insurance company to have if dealing with what I am.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Whatever you guys do, just know that Nationwide is NOT on your side. What a fuckin joke. Worst insurance company to have if dealing with what I am.


Thank you! I need to compare rates again. I try to be responsible enough to do that once in awhile. I'll not bother with them. Sometimes it's worth it to pay a little more.


----------



## raratt (Jan 27, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Shit that sucks bro.
> I’m just happy we’re still safe in the trailer. Holy fuck thought we were gonna get blown over. Did not sleep. Gotta leave here soon to get teeth cleaned. Should be fun


At least the people behind us put up a hog fence so their sheep aren't wandering in my yard.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you! I need to compare rates again. I try to be responsible enough to do that once in awhile. I'll not bother with them. Sometimes it's worth it to pay a little more.


I had Allied before. For both auto and home. Somehow Nationwide snatched up the policy and They dropped my auto policy when i fucked up and got that dui 4 yrs ago.


----------



## raratt (Jan 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you! I need to compare rates again. I try to be responsible enough to do that once in awhile. I'll not bother with them. Sometimes it's worth it to pay a little more.


Check out USAA, it's member owned. My dividends usually pay for some of the bill. It's military affiliated only.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> At least the people behind us put up a hog fence so their sheep aren't wandering in my yard.


Worse thing so far was my newer $800 kitchenaid bbq was blown over. Probably fucked it up. Good thing the carport was already destroyed and everything put somewhere else. That would have fuckin sucked dealing with it over night lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> Check out USAA, it's member owned. My dividends usually pay for some of the bill. It's military affiliated only.


Thanks, I will


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> We've had pretty good luck with AAA.


I've always had at least one incident a year where AAA has been of value, plus I'm a map freak although they've made it harder to get printed ones sent to you.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 27, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> I've always had at least one incident a year where AAA has been of value, plus I'm a map freak although they've made it harder to get printed ones sent to you.


I would have to say that out of everyone I know and have talked to, AAA was def one of the best to have.
You just don’t know how these fuckers will be until you actually have a claim.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> I've always had at least one incident a year where AAA has been of value, plus I'm a map freak although they've made it harder to get printed ones sent to you.


Yes, we've found them very good in the past. My previous insurance was Allstate and they cancelled us when we had three claims in a year, a vehicle theft, hail that damaged the roof and hood and I don't remember the third. But I'd never use them again.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I would have to say that out of everyone I know and have talked to, AAA was def one of the best to have.
> You just don’t know how these fuckers will be until you actually have a claim.


That has been my experience. They are a little more expensive but not terribly so and they have given us great service.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That has been my experience. They are a little more expensive but not terribly so and they have given us great service.


I had great policy limits with Nationwide, but man oh man do they suck


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 27, 2021)

I'll be looking into AAA once all this is finished.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'll be looking into AAA once all this is finished.


Will be a good move!
I wish i’d be able to but i’m fucked.
Only HO policy i’ll be able to get is with the state because fires.
No major carriers are writing up new policies right now in lots of California’s North State


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 27, 2021)

Had to work at it, but I got the cost of my enbrel to $9.40 a month.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yes, we've found them very good in the past. My previous insurance was Allstate and they cancelled us when we had three claims in a year, a vehicle theft, hail that damaged the roof and hood and I don't remember the third. But I'd never use them again.


One of our kids took my truck joyriding years ago (who didn't as a kid?) & totaled it - Geico pressured me to press charges & I refused.
They dropped me like a hot rock.
Fuck Geico!





__





grownups hot rock - Bing video







www.bing.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> One of our kids took my truck joyriding years ago (who didn't as a kid?) & totaled it - Geico pressured me to press charges & I refused.
> They dropped me like a hot rock.
> Fuck Geico!
> 
> ...


Definitely NOT me! I had a boyfriend's car for that


----------



## Bareback (Jan 27, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> One of our kids took my truck joyriding years ago (who didn't as a kid?) & totaled it - Geico pressured me to press charges & I refused.
> They dropped me like a hot rock.
> Fuck Geico!
> 
> ...


We had geico for a couple of years and they went up every six months with no claims. 
Fuck Geico!


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 27, 2021)

Started my new superaoil compost heap, only thing is my flat now looks like I've been to a festival, leave boots outside next time.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2021)

Bareback said:


> We had geico for a couple of years and they went up every six months with no claims.
> Fuck Geico!


Good to know, thanks!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good to know, thanks!


Looks like geico sucks too! I had a crappy experience with them years ago. Guess it's not just me


----------



## raratt (Jan 27, 2021)

Fence cut into manageable pieces and stacked up. Looks like it's on me, it'll be less than the deductible to fix it. I can salvage most of the boards anyway. I guess I'll get done when I get to it.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 27, 2021)

If you qualify for USAA, you may qualify for Armed Forces Insurance also, they mostly do homeowners insurance, also a reciprocal exchange company like USAA. Not for profit.
Edit: they are full services, auto, home, renters.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 27, 2021)

DCcan said:


> If you qualify for USAA, you may qualify for Armed Forces Insurance also, they mostly do homeowners insurance, also a reciprocal exchange company like USAA. Not for profit.
> Edit: they are full services, auto, home, renters.


My FIL said we might be eligible through him.....I don't know but I'd like to look into that also.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> My FIL said we might be eligible through him.....I don't know but I'd like to look into that also.


Eligibility should be no problem

Active duty, retired or honorably discharged military, including National Guard and Reserves
Active or retired Department of Defense civilian employee
Service Academy including Merchant Marine or ROTC cadet
*Child of a current or former AFI member*
Spouse or surviving spouse of an active duty, retired, or honorably discharged military, including National Guard and Reserves
Active, retired or former commissioned officer of the NOAA or PHS
Former spouse of a current or former AFI member
Former AFI member (once a member, always a member!)


----------



## sarahJane211 (Jan 27, 2021)

I don't have any insurance beyond government mandated minimum for vehicles ($15 m/c and $25 pickup).


----------



## Bareback (Jan 27, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> I don't have any insurance beyond government mandated minimum for vehicles ($15 m/c and $25 pickup).


You better take a policy out on your bunny.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Jan 27, 2021)

Bareback said:


> You better take a policy out on your bunny.


Bunny disappeared night before last .............. doubt I'll see it again, another $10 down the drain, only lasted 2 months.
Which colour to buy next, decisions, decisions.
Maybe I should buy 2 and see if they can out-breed the wastage.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Jan 27, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> Bunny disappeared last night .............. doubt I'll see it again, another $10 down the drain, only lasted 2 months.
> Which colour to buy next, decisions, decisions.
> Maybe I should buy 2 and see if they can out-breed the wastage.
> View attachment 4809269


UPDATE:
Found her when out for my morning walk, about 500m away from my house in someone else's garden.
A security guard, my misses and I all running around trying to catch the little [email protected]%$d.
Now locked up in the rabbit run, captured after two nights on the run.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 27, 2021)

When I was a kid we had a pair of rabbits in a cage in the back yard....Well they escaped during cleaning, and ran off into the woods. Thought we'd never see them again. Next morning they were back in or near their cage...The woods is probably mighty scary when you're a pet! Glad you found and caught him her!


----------



## Bareback (Jan 28, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> UPDATE:
> Found her when out for my morning walk, about 500m away from my house in someone else's gardenView attachment 4809356.
> A security guard, my misses and I all running around trying to catch the little [email protected]%$d.
> Now locked up in the rabbit run, captured after two nights on the run.


I know she a pet....... but just throwing this out there. A few years ago I was reading on the economics of raising farm animals. The article said rabbit is the only animal that will produce more meat through reproductive activity than it cost to feed them. I don’t know if it’s true or not but I thought it was funny and gave credence to the phrase “ screwing like rabbits “ .


----------



## sunni (Jan 28, 2021)

Rabbits are excellent pets, but they require alot of work, and space,


----------



## sunni (Jan 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> My FIL said we might be eligible through him.....I don't know but I'd like to look into that also.


hit me up i can help i used to work for usaa and im a member


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 28, 2021)

Bareback said:


> I know she a pet....... but just throwing this out there. A few years ago I was reading on the economics of raising farm animals. The article said rabbit is the only animal that will produce more meat through reproductive activity than it cost to feed them. I don’t know if it’s true or not but I thought it was funny and gave credence to the phrase “ screwing like rabbits “ .


You need other sources of food though as just eating rabbit meat alone does some bad crap to your body.

Wonder how much CO2 they produce.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 28, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> Bunny disappeared night before last .............. doubt I'll see it again, another $10 down the drain, only lasted 2 months.
> Which colour to buy next, decisions, decisions.
> Maybe I should buy 2 and see if they can out-breed the wastage.
> View attachment 4809269


Hasenpfeffer? 


insomnia65 said:


> You need other sources of food though as just eating rabbit meat alone does some bad crap to your body.


Not enough fat.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 28, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Not enough fat.


IDK if it's true or not but I heard several sourdough's say that if you only ate Caribou you would starve for the same reason.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> IDK if it's true or not but I heard several sourdough's say that if you only ate Caribou you would starve for the same reason.


Only if you also ate carbs.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 28, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> IDK if it's true or not but I heard several sourdough's say that if you only ate Caribou you would starve for the same reason.


too lean maybe?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 28, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> too lean maybe?


Yes - one of the biggest reasons that sea mammal blubber consumption is so desirable is the caloric content.

I made authentic Pemmican once using Moose jerky, spices & Moose fat. Looked exactly like a slightly greasy brownie, boy what a surprise for the taste buds (Your eyes say chocolate brownie but your tongue says WTF is this?) - but talk about fuel for the body when it was below -50 deg.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 28, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I made authentic Pemmican once using Moose jerky, spices & Moose fat. Looked exactly like a slightly greasy brownie but, boy what a surprise for the taste buds - but talk about fuel for the body when it was below -50 deg.


That moose pemmican is good stuff, just stick a couple pieces in a pocket for gnawing on.
We figured 5000 calories a day once it drops to -30 to not lose weight. About double.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Jan 28, 2021)

Bareback said:


> I know she a pet....... but just throwing this out there. A few years ago I was reading on the economics of raising farm animals. The article said rabbit is the only animal that will produce more meat through reproductive activity than it cost to feed them. I don’t know if it’s true or not but I thought it was funny and gave credence to the phrase “ screwing like rabbits “ .


Female rabbits have their periods once a week.
Give birth 4 weeks after conception (8 kits).
The babies are fertile 6 weeks after birth.
So 2 rabbits can tun into 200 rabbits in a year.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 28, 2021)

A second or third breakfast of chicken fingers on a breakfast sandwich with hot sauce and honey mustard kicks ass!


----------



## DCcan (Jan 28, 2021)

Dragged a couple totes of seaweed for the outdoor garden. Should of checked the tide clock.
Storm last week put rafts of it everywhere, not many creepy crawlies on it in winter.
Now I got to hit the brewery for sopping wet boiled grains, grab a bag of lime, turn over the compost pile.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jan 28, 2021)

Lunch time view, one of a few benefits I get with my job.


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2021)

Rain stopped long enough to venture out and take a few pics of the carnage. Glad I wasn't grilling anything when the fence blew in.

Roxy is thinking WTF?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> Rain stopped long enough to venture out and take a few pics of the carnage. Glad I wasn't grilling anything when the fence blew in.
> View attachment 4809965View attachment 4809966View attachment 4809967
> Roxy is thinking WTF?View attachment 4809963


Damn! Cool grilling spot man


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn! Cool grilling spot man


The smoker is to the right.  Edit: It used to get stupid hot in the summer from radiant heat but I had a cool roof with insulation put on it, it's much better now.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> The smoker is to the right.  Edit: It used to get stupid hot in the summer from radiant heat but I had a cool roof with insulation put on it, it's much better now.


What is a cool roof?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 28, 2021)

One without gutters..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> One without gutters..
> 
> View attachment 4810036View attachment 4810038




For some reason I thought you lived in California.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 28, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> Female rabbits have their periods once a week.
> Give birth 4 weeks after conception (8 kits).
> The babies are fertile 6 weeks after birth.
> So 2 rabbits can tun into 200 rabbits in a year.


I had a cousin like that.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> For some reason I thought you lived in California.


I do! And you can too! It's a very diverse state, the ocean is only 3 hrs away.


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What is a cool roof?


White PVC, reflects most of the heat. It had a roll roofing torch down one before I had the house roofed, it is low slope. They attached poyliso insulated panels to the top also, really high R factor.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 28, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> Female rabbits have their periods once a week.
> Give birth 4 weeks after conception (8 kits).
> The babies are fertile 6 weeks after birth.
> So 2 rabbits can tun into 200 rabbits in a year.


Yep we had to build a wall, well a fence









Rabbit-proof fence - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> One without gutters..
> 
> View attachment 4810036View attachment 4810038


I have wondered if those leaf guard covers would shed snow.


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> For some reason I thought you lived in California.


You can play in the snow in the morning and lay on the beach in the afternoon here. It's not all Malibu.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 28, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> One without gutters..
> 
> View attachment 4810036View attachment 4810038


Looks wet.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 28, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> It's a very diverse state, the ocean is only 3 hrs away.


I want to go up in this area at some point. I'm so tired of looking at 50 shades of granite, pumice and schist looks soft to sleep on. 








Goosenest – Hike Mt. Shasta


Posts about Goosenest written by bubbasuess




hikemtshasta.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I do! And you can too! It's a very diverse state, the ocean is only 3 hrs away.


Why live where there's snow when paradise is only a few hours away.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> *snow* *paradise*


----------



## bernie344 (Jan 28, 2021)

Filled bucket with water.
Have to add nuts, its been an hour, I just sat down for a smoke...
Im on it.....soon


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 28, 2021)

Traffic.
Snow will be gone in 4 days, generator has been on for 24 hrs, have plenty of food, weed and coffee, this is paradise!
Just before the new metal roof was installed, note the nice gutters and happy plants in the background.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Traffic.
> Snow will be gone in 4 days, generator has been on for 24 hrs, have plenty of food, weed and coffee, this is paradise!View attachment 4810128
> Just before the new metal roof was installed, note the nice gutters and happy plants in the background.


It is pretty.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 28, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Yep we had to build a wall, well a fence
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have they finished the frog and fly fence?


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 28, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Have they finished the frog and fly fence?


Nothing beats shooting a thousand toads while dodging a million flies


----------



## manfredo (Jan 28, 2021)

bernie344 said:


> Filled bucket with water.
> Have to add nutes, its been an hour, I just sat down for a smoke...
> Im on it.....soon


Water mine while you're at it please!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 29, 2021)

bernie344 said:


> Filled bucket with water.
> *Have to add nuts*, its been an hour, *I just sat down* for a smoke...


On the bucket to add the nuts?


----------



## raratt (Jan 29, 2021)

Mark it on the calendar, made a road trip to HD to pick up some wood for the fence BEFORE 10 AM. Ace in town was out of posts, go figure. The panel behind the patio is a priority, I don't want wind driven rain pouring in there. It's a drizzly 46 degrees out there, I need new work gloves. I'll see about at least getting the cross boards in today.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 29, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> *Female rabbits have their periods once a week.*
> Give birth 4 weeks after conception (8 kits).
> The babies are fertile 6 weeks after birth.
> So 2 rabbits can tun into 200 rabbits in a year.



Those poor male rabbits. No wonder they tend not to stick around.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> On the bucket to add the nuts?


----------



## xtsho (Jan 29, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Traffic.
> Snow will be gone in 4 days, generator has been on for 24 hrs, have plenty of food, weed and coffee, this is paradise!View attachment 4810128
> Just before the new metal roof was installed, note the nice gutters and happy plants in the background.


That's a damn nice looking place to live. That's where I want to live. I'm jealous. One of these days I'm going to sell and buy some property in the Rogue River area of Oregon and call it a day. I'm not going to spend the rest of my life dealing with all the nonsense here in Portland.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 29, 2021)

Where is that Grandpappy?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 29, 2021)

Mohican said:


> Where is that Grandpappy?


Between Jackson and Kirkwood @4000


----------



## raratt (Jan 29, 2021)

I did this today, I feel better now the patio has some protection. Even finished before beer 30.


----------



## raratt (Jan 29, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Between Jackson and Kirkwood @4000


I was going to guess 4200 feet, I gots this...lol.


----------



## raratt (Jan 30, 2021)

Deconstructing some fence panels is on the menu today, possibly digging a new post hole. Only have 2 to dig and replace. Better than the last time when the whole fence blew down. Cedar is not the best wood to use for posts, but I had a connection to get them really cheap at the time.
Mostly cloudy and 42 degrees this morning, supposed to get into the low 50's. Mornin.


----------



## Beehive (Jan 30, 2021)

Brang in my Hoyt recurve bow I had left out overnight. Got kinda blazed last night and forgot I left it outside. 

Oops.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> Deconstructing some fence panels is on the menu today, possibly digging a new post hole. Only have 2 to dig and replace. Better than the last time when the whole fence blew down. Cedar is not the best wood to use for posts, but I had a connection to get them really cheap at the time.
> Mostly cloudy and 42 degrees this morning, supposed to get into the low 50's. Mornin.


Good morning, we were 30 degrees when I got up the nerve to look. I need to get my running shoes on and drag the dogs! Then I need to pull my other brake calipers.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> Deconstructing some fence panels is on the menu today, possibly digging a new post hole. Only have 2 to dig and replace. Better than the last time when the whole fence blew down. Cedar is not the best wood to use for posts, but I had a connection to get them really cheap at the time.
> Mostly cloudy and 42 degrees this morning, supposed to get into the low 50's. Mornin.


Some years back a part of my fence blew down. I replaced all the wooden posts that broke with the metal postmaster posts. They cost around $30 a piece but I'll never have to replace them. 

This isn't my fence just a picture I found online. I'm too lazy to go out in the rain and take a picture.


----------



## raratt (Jan 30, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Some years back a part of my fence blew down. I replaced all the wooden posts that broke with the metal postmaster posts. They cost around $30 a piece but I'll never have to replace them.
> 
> This isn't my fence just a picture I found online. I'm too lazy to go out in the rain and take a picture.


I contemplated those, but I think these pressure treated 4X4's will probably outlast me anyway. If I would have used those instead of cedar it would probably be standing still.


----------



## Beehive (Jan 30, 2021)

Politics with a neighbor.

Why does your garage smell like weed?

Subtle voice, "I smoke".


Oh you do? I got you something. It's not for sale so no need to ask.

(Whatever he's smoking, I know isn't the high grade I gave him)

I wanna see this guy after he tokes off the couple nugs I gave him...Lolololol. Peace Brother.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2021)

Beehive said:


> Politics with a neighbor.
> 
> *Why does your garage smell like weed?*
> 
> ...


During Covid times how did he get close enough to your garage to smell that? Now that you've given him good weed how do you get rid of him?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 30, 2021)

I made a batch of seedling dirt.

My life is exciting


----------



## 420God (Jan 30, 2021)

Ice/water rescue training today.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 30, 2021)

420God said:


> Ice/water rescue training today.
> View attachment 4811481View attachment 4811482View attachment 4811484


Dude! You look adorable, I love those outfits. I've seen similar outfits elsewhere... You guys should work up an ice water rescue song and dance routine to put the people you rescue at ease, kinda like this -








♫ What do you get when you play on the ice?
Danger, but guys who rescue you, who are nice ♫

Or something like that. I'm just spitballin' here


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 30, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Dude! You look adorable, I love those outfits. I've seen similar outfits elsewhere... You guys should work up an ice water rescue song and dance routine to put the people you rescue at ease, kinda like this -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Film the rescue training and sound track it with this:


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 30, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Some years back a part of my fence blew down. I replaced all the wooden posts that broke with the metal postmaster posts. They cost around $30 a piece but I'll never have to replace them.
> 
> This isn't my fence just a picture I found online. I'm too lazy to go out in the rain and take a picture.


Those vertical boards are too close together.


----------



## Beehive (Jan 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> During Covid times how did he get close enough to your garage to smell that? Now that you've given him good weed how do you get rid of him?


I don't live in California.


I got close to his garage by walking over there. My generosity was previously paid back before I gave him a gift.

As for getting rid of him. He's not a punk. He doesn't beg. Not the person to call a punk either.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2021)

Beehive said:


> *I got close to his garage by walking over there*. My generosity was previously paid back before I gave him a gift.
> 
> As for getting rid of him. He's not a punk. He doesn't beg. Not the person to call a punk either.


In your first version it was not clear who walked into whose space. Your last sentence is unclear as well. I really wouldn't risk my life to hand out free samples but you may live where there is no Covid. What planet would that be? I'm curious.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 30, 2021)

What does California have to do with it too?


----------



## Beehive (Jan 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> In your first version it was not clear who walked into whose space. Your last sentence is unclear as well. I really wouldn't risk my life to hand out free samples but you may live where there is no Covid. What planet would that be? I'm curious.


Lolololol, right? 

Stay curious. Its healthy. 


Later my man.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What does California have to do with it too?


Thank you, I realized I missed that and you saved me editing. So far the count is brats, kids and Annie's curiosity saved today.


----------



## raratt (Jan 30, 2021)

ANYWAY, got 24 boards pulled of the fence sections, 2 sections left to do. Had a hell of a time finding where the old post was put in the ground, the dirt kinda caved in on it. Ran a line and dug out another post hole about a foot closer to the standing post. Burned up some scrap wood in what is left of my fire pit, it was a nice warm place to take breaks between unscrewing boards. Sun was out most of the afternoon though. I think this old man needs to take a day off tomorrow, but another storm is supposed to come in Mon.  Perhaps I can suck it up and get the post in at least. Buds and suds time, Taqueria burritos for dinner. Stick a fork in me.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 30, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Film the rescue training and sound track it with this:


How did you hold up during the storm?




raratt said:


> ANYWAY, got 24 boards pulled of the fence sections, 2 sections left to do. Had a hell of a time finding where the old post was put in the ground, the dirt kinda caved in on it. Ran a line and dug out another post hole about a foot closer to the standing post. Burned up some scrap wood in what is left of my fire pit, it was a nice warm place to take breaks between unscrewing boards. Sun was out most of the afternoon though. I think this old man needs to take a day off tomorrow, but another storm is supposed to come in Mon.  Perhaps I can suck it up and get the post in at least. Buds and suds time, Taqueria burritos for dinner. Stick a fork in me.


Phew! Sounds like you earned your buds and suds today, brother! Makes me feel like a slacker!


----------



## raratt (Jan 30, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Phew! Sounds like you earned your buds and suds today, brother! Makes me feel like a slacker!


Two days of real work after sitting on my ass for a long time, other than watering plants, is taking it's toll, believe me.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2021)

Tonight I'm accomplishing the pizza I've been craving along with a new sauvignon blanc I haven't tried and I'm going to watch The Dig on Netflix which is a viewing recommendation a friend I respect suggested!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 30, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> How did you hold up during the storm?
> 
> 
> 
> Phew! Sounds like you earned your buds and suds today, brother! Makes me feel like a slacker!


Not too bad, lost power for a whole day and then intermittent until yesterday. Creek didn't flow but only got 4.5 in instead of 7. The wind was brutal, 25-30 with 60+mph gusts. Lots of fallen and ruined trees. I'm going to have to drop my last Monterey Pine I planted 35 yr ago; it lost some major branches and with pine blister it won't survive in the long run. It's about 70 ft tall and I'm trying to figger out how I can drop it myself lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 30, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Not too bad, lost power for a whole day and then intermittent until yesterday. Creek didn't flow but only got 4.5 in instead of 7. The wind was brutal, 25-30 with 60+mph gusts. Lots of fallen and ruined trees. I'm going to have to drop my last Monterey Pine I planted 35 yr ago; it lost some major branches and with pine blister it won't survive in the long run. It's about 70 ft tall and I'm trying to figger out how I can drop it myself lol


Can you drop it in sections? I think this is why arborists invest in trucks with lifty things.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 30, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Not too bad, lost power for a whole day and then intermittent until yesterday. Creek didn't flow but only got 4.5 in instead of 7. The wind was brutal, 25-30 with 60+mph gusts. Lots of fallen and ruined trees. I'm going to have to drop my last Monterey Pine I planted 35 yr ago; it lost some major branches and with pine blister it won't survive in the long run. It's about 70 ft tall and I'm trying to figger out how I can drop it myself lol


Wedges.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Wedges.


Expound, elaborate and give us the skinny please


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 30, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Not too bad, lost power for a whole day and then intermittent until yesterday. Creek didn't flow but only got 4.5 in instead of 7. The wind was brutal, 25-30 with 60+mph gusts. Lots of fallen and ruined trees. I'm going to have to drop my last Monterey Pine I planted 35 yr ago; it lost some major branches and with pine blister it won't survive in the long run. It's about 70 ft tall and I'm trying to figger out how I can drop it myself lol


How’s your herb garden?
I lost power for almost 8 hours and got PM on fan leaves and a few stems. 
it took a couple weeks to get rid of it completely. 
Had to do a full defoliation of large leaves.
What a pain!


----------



## solakani (Jan 30, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Expound, elaborate and give us the skinny please


Wedges are designed to do two things: (1) keep your bar and chain from getting pinched when making the back cut (or felling cut); and (2), tip the tree over in the direction you want it to fall. 









Using wedges to fell trees - UW-Madison Extension Forestry


tweetshareemailWedges can help control the direction of trees falling even when they are leaning the wrong way. In a previous article, I talked about my use of wedges for bucking logs. In this article I willRead More...



woodlandinfo.org


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 30, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Expound, elaborate and give us the skinny please


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 30, 2021)

solakani said:


> Wedges are designed to do two things: (1) keep your bar and chain from getting pinched when making the back cut (or felling cut); and (2), tip the tree over in the direction you want it to fall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DarkWeb said:


>


Thanks! I’ve never handled a chainsaw.


----------



## raratt (Jan 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Wedges.


Not really needed, a good undercut will guide it, as long as it isn't leaning or lopsided. .


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 30, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> How’s your herb garden?
> I lost power for almost 8 hours and got PM on fan leaves and a few stems.
> it took a couple weeks to get rid of it completely.
> Had to do a full defoliation of large leaves.
> What a pain!


too early to tell: I have some 2 month old OG Kush in a tent; because it gets cold here at nite I have them on 18hr light from midnite to 6pm; the power went out around 5 am that first day so they had a 5 hr day and a 24+ nite; then intermittent for 2 days. If the power stays stable I may avoid any problems but we'll see


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> Not really needed, a good undercut will guide it, as long as it isn't leaning or lopsided. .


No you don't always, but it will also help guide the tree and reduce a chance of a roll which can be very dangerous.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> Not really needed, a good undercut will guide it, as long as it isn't leaning or *lopsided. .*


it is now lol,and the trunk at cut level is is over 3.5 ft diameter. It's close to house and my mom's granny cabin. Biggest trees I've ever cut down were about 2.5 ft dia and not over 30-40 ft.
edit: the fallen branches are on the side I wish it to fall, so now it's weight wants to go towards both our places


----------



## raratt (Jan 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> No you don't always, but it will also help guide the tree and reduce a chance of a roll which can be very dangerous.


Discretion is the better part of valor. I felled a 125 foot doug fir, but it was symmetrical and on pretty much level ground. I was prepared to leapfrog backwards if it went sideways.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 30, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> it is now lol,and the trunk at cut level is is over 3.5 ft diameter. It's close to house and my mom's granny cabin. Biggest trees I've ever cut down were about 2.5 ft dia and not over 30-40 ft.


Yeah that's a big boy definitely. Do you have a saw?


----------



## raratt (Jan 30, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> it is now lol,and the trunk at cut level is is over 3.5 ft diameter. It's close to house and my mom's granny cabin. Biggest trees I've ever cut down were about 2.5 ft dia and not over 30-40 ft.
> edit: the fallen branches are on the side I wish it to fall, so now it's weight wants to go towards both our places


Time to call the tree guy, I wouldn't mess with one close to buildings.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 30, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Can you drop it in sections? I think this is why arborists invest in trucks with lifty things.


I'm almost 71 yrs old and I don't like heights. I'll tackle just about anything with my feet on the ground (the ground pounder's credo). It would be around $1500 to pay for it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah that's a big boy definitely. Do you have a saw?


yeah I have saws, just thinking as to whether this is beyond my pay grade lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 30, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm almost 71 yrs old and I don't like heights. I'll tackle just about anything with my feet on the ground (the ground pounder's credo). It would be around $1500 to pay for it.


Yeah you are dealing with considerable stored energy.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 30, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Some years back a part of my fence blew down. I replaced all the wooden posts that broke with the metal postmaster posts. They cost around $30 a piece but I'll never have to replace them.
> 
> This isn't my fence just a picture I found online. I'm too lazy to go out in the rain and take a picture.


Those look just like the ones I stole from the the stop signs around the time traffic accident rates began to increase. Hmmmm I wonder if they were connected.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> Discretion is the better part of valor. I felled a 125 foot doug fir, but it was symmetrical and on pretty much level ground. I was prepared to leapfrog backwards if it went sideways.


I've dropped a bunch, I'm no pro. I've seen some crazy shit.....logging is big up here. I'm good friends with a retired crazy mf'er. Older guy jumped out of helicopters in Vietnam and was a tree climber. I work on his 34' Ford for him. Super cool dude and still looking for that adrenaline


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 30, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> yeah I have saws, just thinking as to whether this is beyond my pay grade lol


It would be a good idea to have it taken care of.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 30, 2021)

@Singlemalt do you have a come along? I've guided some leaning large crowned hardwoods with them before. You'd still have to get the rope up the tree a little bit though. It would help guide it in the direction you wanted it to drop. 70' is no joke! No matter how straight up and down it is, the pucker factor would be in full effect til that one was on the ground.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 30, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Those look just like the ones I stole from the the stop signs around the time traffic accident rates began to increase. Hmmmm I wonder if they were connected.


Officer thinking. Stop sign poles will hold the fence. Yield sign posts will fail, but gracefully.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 30, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm almost 71 yrs old and I don't like heights. I'll tackle just about anything with my feet on the ground (the ground pounder's credo). It would be around $1500 to pay for it.


I use a saw a lot and I would be really nervous tackling the tree you’ve described. One gust of wind at the wrong time or one falling limb when you’re not looking and all of a sudden it was worth every penny to let someone else have it.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 30, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> It's about 70 ft tall and I'm trying to figger out how I can drop it myself lol


Carefully


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 30, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Not too bad, lost power for a whole day and then intermittent until yesterday. Creek didn't flow but only got 4.5 in instead of 7. The wind was brutal, 25-30 with 60+mph gusts. Lots of fallen and ruined trees. I'm going to have to drop my last Monterey Pine I planted 35 yr ago; it lost some major branches and with pine blister it won't survive in the long run. It's about 70 ft tall and I'm trying to figger out how I can drop it myself lol


Insurance thru the tree company could be a lot easier than shopping for new insurance after yours drops you.
Monterey pines are chit, clumsy, snap at a moment notice. Stand back.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 30, 2021)

I don't get a whole heck of a lot done during the week. After working all day the last thing I want to do is more stuff. 
Anyway I'm really close to getting the bathroom done. I blended my patch job and primered it. Textured the ceiling and painted. I want to do some crown molding. I think it'll make it really pop. 
Oh, still gotta put up the backsplash. We're looking for a matching one for the side.




SH420


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 30, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I don't get a whole heck of a lot done during the week. After working all day the last thing I want to do is more stuff.
> Anyway I'm really close to getting the bathroom done. I blended my patch job and primered it. Textured the ceiling and painted. I want to do some crown molding. I think it'll make it really pop.
> Oh, still gotta put up the backsplash. We're looking for a matching one for the side.
> 
> ...


I'm still amazed by the paint job on the truck! Looks good, I see why she keeps you around.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 30, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I don't get a whole heck of a lot done during the week. After working all day the last thing I want to do is more stuff.
> Anyway I'm really close to getting the bathroom done. I blended my patch job and primered it. Textured the ceiling and painted. I want to do some crown molding. I think it'll make it really pop.
> Oh, still gotta put up the backsplash. We're looking for a matching one for the side.
> 
> ...


Looks good bud.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 30, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I'm still amazed by the paint job on the truck! Looks good, I see why she keeps you around.


Okay let's see the truck.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 30, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I'm still amazed by the paint job on the truck! Looks good, I see why she keeps you around.


Next, kitchen cabinets. I'm already soar just thinking about it 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Okay let's see the truck.


Not a paint job. Just a light buff  

Before 




After 





SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 30, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Not a paint job. Just a light buff
> 
> Before
> 
> ...


Oh yeah I remember that! Looks good. Still looking good?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh yeah I remember that! Looks good. Still looking good?


Yup. Still good. Gave it new life. Looks as good as it did when I bought it. 

SH420


----------



## manfredo (Jan 30, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm almost 71 yrs old and I don't like heights. I'll tackle just about anything with my feet on the ground (the ground pounder's credo). It would be around $1500 to pay for it.


You could probably find a pro to drop it on the ground for you, and you cut it up from their, if you want to save some $$$$. 

I'm in a similar boat with one diseased ash by my house that was hit by lightning...It really should have come down before winter but I am procrastinating...and there's over 20 of them dead or dyeing on my property, most of which I can take down....but I'm not chancing the ones near my house!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 30, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Not a paint job. Just a light buff
> 
> Before
> 
> ...


Hmmm, thats not Realtree, what kind of camo pattern is that? I like it


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jan 30, 2021)

Hiked in the rainforest with the wife today..


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 30, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> it is now lol,and the trunk at cut level is is over 3.5 ft diameter. It's close to house and my mom's granny cabin. Biggest trees I've ever cut down were about 2.5 ft dia and not over 30-40 ft.
> edit: the fallen branches are on the side I wish it to fall, so now it's weight wants to go towards both our places


I'm sorry the tree fell on your house mom. But let's look on the bright side, you can't live here anymore


----------



## DCcan (Jan 31, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Hiked in the rainforest with the wife today..


That is one heck of a lightning strike to survive, tough tree.
It's so hard to capture the size and character of those trees, too big to frame a picture in context.
It's eerie under the canopy sometimes when all the birds are in the sun above, and its foggy and dripping below with the sun out.
Maybe that was just the BC silverbud with the bag of mushrooms, but pretty cool.


----------



## lokie (Jan 31, 2021)

DCcan said:


> That is one heck of a lightning strike to survive, tough tree.
> It's so hard to capture the size and character of those trees, too big to frame a picture in context.
> It's eerie under the canopy sometimes when all the birds are in the sun above, and its *foggy* *and dripping *below with the sun out.
> Maybe that was just the BC silverbud with the bag of mushrooms, but pretty cool.


Fog dripping?


----------



## DCcan (Jan 31, 2021)

Foggy and dripping, sounds right. Mushrooms
That stuff just flows thru the valleys like a river, hits the back of a valley and turns to rain.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> Two days of real work after sitting on my ass for a long time, other than watering plants, is taking it's toll, believe me.


Are you taking your Geritol?


----------



## bernie344 (Jan 31, 2021)

Nothing yet.
I gotta feed the plants I`m 2 hours late.
But I did manage to drink 3 cups of coffee and smoke 4 joints.
Ok I`m on it


----------



## raratt (Jan 31, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Are you taking your Geritol?


Beeratol.

Took it kind of easy today, just deconstructed the last 2 fence panels and picked up a trenching shovel to help with the post holes. It will be a good tool to have around for other stuff also. Burned up a bunch of crap wood also, pieces of OSB and plywood. Almost down to normal scrap wood now. Probably going to rain tomorrow so 'll get that day off also.

What is the difference between a fence and a woman?










You can unscrew a fence in a couple days, it takes 9 months to unscrew a woman.
Buds and suds time.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jan 31, 2021)

Hung my HLG's in the tent and transplanted one plant. Followed that up with a little walk with the wife. Decent weekend overall, hope this week turns out as well!


----------



## ANC (Feb 1, 2021)

I love a bit of interesting workmanship when I see it.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 1, 2021)

ANC said:


> I love a bit of interesting workmanship when I see it.


@DustyDuke I don't want you to miss this. It's great.


----------



## raratt (Feb 1, 2021)

Not supposed to start raining until tonight so I put up one of the fenceposts. That partial bag of fencepost concrete didn't go very far. Road trip after breakfast to get more. Mornin.


----------



## raratt (Feb 1, 2021)

Took a whole 50 lb second bag of mix to fill that hole, made a bunch of trips with a bucket instead of lugging the whole bag up there. Rain tomorrow so I'll get back to it after stuff dries out a bit. Ahi tuna steak for dinner and the beer shelf is full. Life is good.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 1, 2021)

My car, like all the other cars in my area, was under almost 3 feet of snow. I knew it would take a couple of hours to free it, so I took an uber to the pharmacy and back to pick up some medication. I pulled the shovel out of the storage shed when I returned, the snow is just gonna get harder, heavier, and wetter the longer I waited. Took about 90 mins of non-stop work to get rid of enough snow to move the car in and out of the spot, plus there was about 18 inches of snow covering the car itself, like a poorly frosted cake. In Chicago, there is an unofficial rule that if you take the time and effort to dig out your parking spot, you can put lawn furniture in said spot to keep it as your own for a few weeks. The mayor usually backs this practice and gives a date by which you have to move the furniture or the city tosses it. It was nice to see many other folks digging out their cars and a lot of lawn furniture keeping spots. If someone dares to move your chairs and parks in your spot, chances are they are going to come back to a fucked up car (keyed, tail lights kick in, etc..), so that rarely happens. Lord knows I've fucked up my share of cars for violating this policy. Anyway, I have a lot of weed to deliver tomorrow, so I'm glad I got this done. Plus, I won't have to work out tonight, as that was plenty of exercise. Now I just have to find my lawn chairs...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 1, 2021)

Made a super ghetto cloning area today. There’s not a square inch that’s not being used in that room


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 1, 2021)

Just saw the veiniest rock hard penis I’ve seen in a while. I mean, this one was a real looker...admirably swollen with a huge reddish-purple shiny bulbous head on it. Made me think of you, @Bobby schmeckle

I mean, someone really needs to appreciate this the same way that I do.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 1, 2021)

I spent a few hours in a cold garage rebuilding a winch...because I was a slacker this summer and didn't do it when it was 80 degrees out. Nooo, the winch will be OK for another year...Ha, yeah sure! The winch operates the plow...and just as I finised plowing, she snapped... But a trip to Lowes and it's fixed, and ready to work in the morning.

It snowed all day...but not too hard. Probably about 6" so far. It's not supposed to stop til Wednesday a.m. though


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I spent a few hours in a cold garage rebuilding a winch...because I was a slacker this summer and didn't do it when it was 80 degrees out. Nooo, the winch will be OK for another year...Ha, yeah sure! The winch operates the plow...and just as I finised plowing, she snapped... But a trip to Lowes and it's fixed, and ready to work in the morning.
> 
> It snowed all day...but not too hard. Probably about 6" so far. It's not supposed to stop til Wednesday a.m. though


What broke on the winch? Cable? 

Got a few inches here....just started. But it's fine.....maybe close to 14" by the end of tomorrow.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Feb 1, 2021)

Worked today then bought a used set of Tacx rollers so the wife and I can roll together..  Tried them out for a 10 mile spin watching Netflix.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 1, 2021)

Got tested for covid. 
Waiting for results...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 1, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Got tested for covid.
> Waiting for results...


Negative! 
woot

i stll feel like shit


----------



## manfredo (Feb 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What broke on the winch? Cable?
> 
> Got a few inches here....just started. But it's fine.....maybe close to 14" by the end of tomorrow.


Yes, and I was down to about 3' of cable left (from 50' originally, 15 years ago)...It breaks frequently. The bigger problem, and I didn't realize it, was the rollers were worn on the fairlead, but I was able to rebuild it with 1/2" steel pipe. The old bushings fit in the steel pipe perfectly!! I rebuilt it a few years ago and didn't realize they were worn again. Once they get a groove, they wear the steel cable fast.

I ran to Lowes and bought 20 feet of 3/16" steel cable at 54 cents a foot, and so for about $12 and a little time and some cold fingers, and I'm good to go. (knock on wood, a lot of snow coming)


----------



## sarahJane211 (Feb 1, 2021)

It was my birthday so I bought a new rabbit (Cookie) to join my existing rabbit (Brownie). Brownie was jealous and leaped on top of Cookie biting and tearing out lumps of fur. They seem to be getting along better now.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 2, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> It was my birthday so I bought a new rabbit (Cookie) to join my existing rabbit (Brownie). Brownie was jealous and leaped on top of Cookie biting and tearing out lumps of fur. They seem to be getting along better now.
> View attachment 4813665


Do you think their squabble was racial? It be like that in the pen sometimes.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 2, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> It was my birthday so I bought a new rabbit (Cookie) to join my existing rabbit (Brownie). Brownie was jealous and leaped on top of Cookie biting and tearing out lumps of fur. They seem to be getting along better now.
> View attachment 4813665


Belated Happy Birthday!! Are you going to be a "daddy"? Are they opposite sexes I mean??

It's time to plow a shit ton of snow...


----------



## farmingfisherman (Feb 2, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Negative!
> woot
> 
> i stll feel like shit


Sad you feel like shit, happy you tested negative!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Feb 2, 2021)

I'm keeping my mom sedated now. It's almost been 24 hours.

If I let her wake up, she's in agony and begs to die, so sedation is nessicary.

So that's my day so far plus one cup of coffee.


----------



## raratt (Feb 2, 2021)

Rained off and on all night, about to start clearing up. Might get some thunderstorms this afternoon. Unfortunately I don't see any more storms out there for over a week, we need a lot more rain.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 2, 2021)

Kalebaiden said:


> I'm keeping my mom sedated now. It's almost been 24 hours.
> 
> If I let her wake up, she's in agony and begs to die, so sedation is nessicary.
> 
> So that's my day so far plus one cup of coffee.


If this is as you say why isn't she in Hospice or Mental Health Care? Usually providers who professionally handle these parts of an illness can spell necessary. I really wish you would respect her privacy and stop posting about her on the internet.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> Rained off and on all night, about to start clearing up. Might get some thunderstorms this afternoon. Unfortunately I don't see any more storms out there for over a week, we need a lot more rain.
> 
> View attachment 4813900


Nice and sunny here, so far ;D


----------



## solakani (Feb 2, 2021)

My personal stash. 2 months in the jar. Buds will spring back when squished lightly.


My personal stash. 2 months in the jar. Buds will spring back when squished lightly.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Feb 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> Rained off and on all night, about to start clearing up. Might get some thunderstorms this afternoon. Unfortunately I don't see any more storms out there for over a week, we need a lot more rain.


Still waiting for a heavy freeze here to knock the mosquitos down a notch or two.. Saw one while hiking the other day that was the size of a nickel.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 2, 2021)

solakani said:


> My personal stash. 2 months in the jar. Buds will spring back when squished lightly.
> 
> View attachment 4813901
> My personal stash. 2 months in the jar. Buds will spring back when squished lightly.


Beautiful! I love the red, what strain?


----------



## solakani (Feb 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Beautiful! I love the red, what strain?


Dutch Passion Critical Orange Punch. orange phenotype. Thank you for your interest. More detail https://rollitup.org/t/a-cold-moon-harvest.1039467/


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 2, 2021)

solakani said:


> Dutch Passion Critical Orange Punch. orange phenotype. Thank you for your interest. More detail https://rollitup.org/t/a-cold-moon-harvest.1039467/


I see the others are autos. Is it the auto version too?


----------



## solakani (Feb 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I see the others are autos. Is it the auto version too?


It is a photoperiod harvested week 7 after flip to 12/12. A bit early but wanted room for the autos.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 2, 2021)

solakani said:


> My personal stash. 2 months in the jar. Buds will spring back when squished lightly.


That's a real nice shade of red, it that's the kind of stuff that you never see at retail.

This has been smashed in the jar about 4 years now, brought out the redbud to break in a new bong.
Nothing like a bit of redbud for special occasions.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Feb 2, 2021)

I’m sure I’m about to majorly ruffle some feathers (me? Never!) here but after about 2 months In a jar, I stop calling it “cured” and start calling it “old” hah.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 2, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I’m sure I’m about to majorly ruffle some feathers (me? Never!) here but after about 2 months In a jar, I stop calling it “cured” and start calling it “old” hah.


I never got the whole curing thing either. Maybe I'm not doing it right, but I always prefer fresh.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 2, 2021)

Fresh is awesome! But I have had and have some "old" bud.....lol it's good and flavor (no u...) does change.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 2, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I’m sure I’m about to majorly ruffle some feathers (me? Never!) here but after about 2 months In a jar, I stop calling it “cured” and start calling it “old” hah.


I'm right there with you


----------



## solakani (Feb 2, 2021)

Still need to burp my jars after 2 months to keep it at 62% RH. It may take another 2 months before buds are cured dried properly. No?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 2, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I’m sure I’m about to majorly ruffle some feathers (me? Never!) here but after about 2 months In a jar, I stop calling it “cured” and start calling it “old” hah.


(checks plumage)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Fresh is awesome! But I have had and have some "old" bud.....lol it's good and flavor (no a...) does change.


It's "flavour" - you'll have to ask @Laughing Grass why.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 2, 2021)

Fresh is always best, full _flavours_ come out. Some of the fermented cure pot smells good smoking, but later like someone has been smoking cigars.


----------



## raratt (Feb 2, 2021)

I mostly cleaned the front bath today, didn't get to the tub yet. By the time I was done cleaning the floors, sink and toilet I was pretty much done.
Went and picked up my meds, a few groceries and some beer. I think I'll cook some spring rolls I have in the freezer for dinner. Buds and suds in a bit.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 2, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It's "flavour" - you'll have to ask @Laughing Grass why.


LOL Whatever I can't speak Canadian.....


----------



## DCcan (Feb 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL Whatever I can't speak Canadian.....


They lose me with Metric and Frenchy.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 2, 2021)

Finished another harvest week, it wasn't fun, but I'm glad it's done. The cloner is full, and I took the nicest 22 clones from the top racks for Tray 1 (1 of 4). Spare cuttings on the floor near the cloner -





New clones in Tray 1 -




Drying rack is full -




Another 3-4 days before dry, and into the coffee cans they go -




Delivered some weed, it was nice to chat with the clients. Any safe human contact is nice these days. Made almost a grand today. Went grocery shopping, too. I don't have to go out for a while. Now for a week off. I need it.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 2, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I’m sure I’m about to majorly ruffle some feathers (me? Never!) here but after about 2 months In a jar, I stop calling it “cured” and start calling it “old” hah.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 2, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Finished another harvest week, it wasn't fun, but I'm glad it's done. The cloner is full, and I took the nicest 22 clones from the top racks for Tray 1 (1 of 4). Spare cuttings on the floor near the cloner -
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814434
> ...


I've looked at those drying racks and it would require me to sweep it off my tray to those trays. That is a lot of work.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I've looked at those drying racks and it would require me to sweep it off my tray to those trays. That is a lot of work.


This isn't a proper drying rack, it's an odds-and-ends rack from IKEA. I used to keep my kids stuffed toys in it, then he grew up and I realized it was the same porous fabric they use for the drying racks. Except mine was $9  I cut my wet buds into a coffee can while trimming, then just dump them into the rack to dry. Easy-peasy.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 2, 2021)

The snow kicked my ass today. I came home, ate lunch and passed out on the sofa til my phone blew up around 5 pm...Made blueberry pancakes for dinner because they are easy and the cupboards are bare. And looks like a repeat for tomorrow, hopefully less snow. Running out of places to put it.
Hopefully the grocery store tomorrow! The college kids will be rolling back in this week too


----------



## bernie344 (Feb 2, 2021)

Just smoked some Mokums Tulip I hope to water my vege patch today.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 2, 2021)

I thought really hard about some things but ultimately failed to come to a definitive conclusion


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Feb 3, 2021)

Mixed agar boutta clone cubes bras.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The snow kicked my ass today. I came home, ate lunch and passed out on the sofa til my phone blew up around 5 pm...Made blueberry pancakes for dinner because they are easy and the cupboards are bare. And looks like a repeat for tomorrow, hopefully less snow. Running out of places to put it.
> Hopefully the grocery store tomorrow! The college kids will be rolling back in this week too


Did yours get all windblown? One side of my shop had waist deep....the other bare down to the ice on the driveway. The entire time I was out there, I was thinking where am I going to put the next storm......then I looked out and saw my neighbor. He was in his big kubota with a bucket moving all my snow piles up and back. Man he saved my ass I have so much room again.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 3, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> This isn't a proper drying rack, it's an odds-and-ends rack from IKEA. I used to keep my kids stuffed toys in it, then he grew up and I realized it was the same porous fabric they use for the drying racks. Except mine was $9  I cut my wet buds into a coffee can while trimming, then just dump them into the rack to dry. Easy-peasy.


Isn't that the truth! Attach the name marijuana to something and jack the price up, sigh.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Did yours get all windblown? One side of my shop had waist deep....the other bare down to the ice on the driveway. The entire time I was out there, I was thinking where am I going to put the next storm......then I looked out and saw my neighbor. He was in his big kubota with a bucket moving all my snow piles up and back. Man he saved my ass I have so much room again.


No, we didn't have the wind. We got a few more inches overnight, so I'm headed back out there again. I'm feeling a little more rested today...My glutes were killing me yesterday from all the bending the day prior. 

I'm really running out of room at my rentals. I plowed the neighbors adjoining driveway yesterday, just so I could discreetly push my snow into his back yard. Everyone happy!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It's "flavour" - you'll have to ask @Laughing Grass why.


hey


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> hey


I know! What’s that all aboot eh?


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 3, 2021)

Got 8 gavita 1930e’s arriving today. Will swap out with 8 DE’s tomorrow morning. Hopefully.
Pretty sure allz I gotta do is drop each gavita DE, hang the new fixture, replace the RJ 11/12/14 connectors with new RJ45 connectors on the controller cables and bingo bango.

the DE’s have 9months on them. Gonna sell them to my buddy for 200 each. I’ll find out in 9 weeks if i should replace the other 8.


----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2021)

I need to go grocery shopping today, depends on if the rain showers show up or not. I can put it off another day if needed.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 3, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Sad you feel like shit, happy you tested negative!


Probably just a winter cold, but it keeps hanging on. 
My ears are ringing like a MF which is a new twist -- especially since the sinus congestion has cleared up. 

To test my sense of smell, I stick my finger up my butt then sniff it. 

Of course there are other methods, but this is my fav


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 3, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Got 8 gavita 1930e’s arriving today. Will swap out with 8 DE’s tomorrow morning. Hopefully.
> Pretty sure allz I gotta do is drop each gavita DE, hang the new fixture, replace the RJ 11/12/14 connectors with new RJ45 connectors on the controller cables and bingo bango.
> 
> the DE’s have 9months on them. Gonna sell them to my buddy for 200 each. I’ll find out in 9 weeks if i should replace the other 8.


I thought you built your own LED lights. 

That gavita unit looks like a good design; probably running 3 watt LEDs. 

It's more efficient than my black dog, which runs 5 watt LEDs requiring a massive heatsync and FOUR internal fans.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 3, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> I thought you built your own LED lights.
> 
> That gavita unit looks like a good design; probably running 3 watt LEDs.
> 
> It's more efficient than my black dog, which runs 5 watt LEDs requiring a massive heatsync and FOUR internal fans.


Just getting into the LED game.
Got 5 hlg 600r’s for my daughters build. And just installed 4-300 b’s in my veg room.

the jury is still out! Fingers crossed because our power bills are fucking crazy here.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 3, 2021)

If my calculations are correct, and the LED’s work as they should, my summertime power bill should go from $4000+ to around $3000. I hate giving them mother fuckers that much money.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> I need to go grocery shopping today, depends on if the rain showers show up or not. I can put it off another day if needed.


That's the next chore on my list and I have been putting it off for days now...I'm out of many essentials, like OJ and bacon....the world could end w/o bacon!!

Glad to be done with snow removal and it's supposed to be 2 degrees above freezing tomorrow, for the first time in like 10 days! Then up to 36F on Friday...break out the flip-flops  , lol...

But 1st, I absolutely need a shower and a shave!!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 3, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Probably just a winter cold, but it keeps hanging on.
> My ears are ringing like MF which is a new twist -- especially since the sinus congestion has cleared up.
> 
> To test my sense of smell, I stick my finger up my butt then sniff it.
> ...


In another few days if this is still hanging on I'd get another Covid test.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 3, 2021)

Got a couple of tower fans in a trade that weren’t blowing worth a shit.
Can you say “nasty”? 

These things are *not* made to be cleaned


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I know! What’s that all aboot eh?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> One without gutters..
> 
> View attachment 4810036View attachment 4810038


Is this you


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is this you



Wow, those guys are good! Finished the job in 3 seconds


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is this you


Talk about hitting the "G" spot (Gravity - what were you thinking?) on the first try.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is this you


Not against you LG but I don't think that's funny at all......seriously, people do die that way. Being buried alive is a scary situation. And if you haven't experienced it....it's something you never ever want to go through. 3-4 years ago a mother and I believe her daughter went missing on a ski day...not here but, they found the bodies next to the house. I have a bad spot I can get hit from 2 stories up. It will kill you.


Oh and @Grandpapy remount those gutters on hanging chains......take em down in the winter


----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Not against you LG but I don't think that's funny at all......seriously, people do die that way. Being buried alive is a scary situation. And if you haven't experienced it....it's something you never ever want to go through. 3-4 years ago a mother and I believe her daughter went missing on a ski day...not here but, they found the bodies next to the house. I have a bad spot I can get hit from 2 stories up. It will kill you.
> 
> 
> Oh and @Grandpapy remount those gutters on hanging chains......take em down in the winter


It was a public service message, they forgot the "Don't do this" caption.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> It was a public service message, they forgot the "Don't do this" caption.


Dude is lucky. Just imagine some ice up there. 


Although looking at that dozer and that unimog those guys might have a bunch of vodka running in their blood.....


----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2021)

7 more feet of fence up today. Need to run a line tomorrow and dig another hole for the next fencepost.
Steak for dinner, beer shelf was already full. Stick a fork in me.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 3, 2021)

I called out a scammer on the phone. Fairly sophisticated scam.

got a call from the power company, said we’ve been past due for a few months, and they’ve sent us several notices. Of course, we ALWAYS pay our bill, so this was the first obvious red flag. I tell him we always pay, and he said it’s likely a glitch in the system, but since he doesn’t work in billing, he can’t help me...

they gave me a phone number to call, so I called it, and they had actually recorded the real power companies answering message, so it sounded legit. I pressed the number on the phone for the billing department, and someone picked up right away...

yeah, okay. This totally isn’t plausible. Lol. I wasn’t put on hold, and when I gave the girl the extension for the supervisor, the supervisor picked up the phone right away too. Lol. Yeah, that was what sealed their fate...

so the supervisor says that it’s an automated system, and he can’t prevent our power from being turned off unless the balance was brought to current. And proceeded to tell me that when the glitch was worked out, I would receive a full refund AND 30% OFF MY NEXT THREE BILLS...lmao

yeah. Okay. Cause the power company just offers ridiculous discounts for you to pay your bill...haha

anyway, called the dude out, and got hung-up on. Called back, andthey answered “Taco Bell”

so I told the dude I had a fat burrito for him to suck on...


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 3, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I called out a scammer on the phone. Fairly sophisticated scam.
> 
> got a call from the power company, said we’ve been past due for a few months, and they’ve sent us several notices. Of course, we ALWAYS pay our bill, so this was the first obvious red flag. I tell him we always pay, and he said it’s likely a glitch in the system, but since he doesn’t work in billing, he can’t help me...
> 
> ...


I don't usually fucking care and hang up. But I love to mess with the ones from microsoft. Ever hear a heavy accented middle eastern indian say "bullshit" to you on the phone? Haha priceless!


----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't usually fucking care and hang up. But I love to mess with the ones from microsoft. Ever hear a heavy accented middle eastern indian say "bullshit" to you on the phone? Haha priceless!


I usually ask them if they have a goat, and expound on how much I love my goat and how much she loves me to touch her.


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Not against you LG but I don't think that's funny at all......seriously, people do die that way. Being buried alive is a scary situation. And if you haven't experienced it....it's something you never ever want to go through. 3-4 years ago a mother and I believe her daughter went missing on a ski day...not here but, they found the bodies next to the house. I have a bad spot I can get hit from 2 stories up. It will kill you.
> 
> 
> Oh and @Grandpapy remount those gutters on hanging chains......take em down in the winter


Geez talk about going Dark


----------



## lokie (Feb 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> I usually ask them if they have a goat, and expound on how much I love my goat and how much she loves me to touch her.


Setting my phone to silent ring and distinctive ring tones has cut out all nuisance calls.

If it is important they can leave a voicemail.
99% of unknown calls do not leave a message so must not have been important to start with.


----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2021)

lokie said:


> Setting my phone to silent ring and distinctive ring tones has cut out all nuisance calls.


We went to a VOIP for the home phone, we have some kind of call blocker that rejects all identified nuisance calls. We have caller ID also and just don't answer if we don't know the number.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 3, 2021)

lokie said:


> Setting my phone to silent ring and distinctive ring tones has cut out all nuisance calls.
> 
> If it is important they can leave a voicemail.
> 99% of unknown calls do not leave a message so must not have been important to start with.
> View attachment 4815424


This is me just about every fucking day




After answering the phone to these mother fuckers talking some shit about free stay at Hilton. Caller Id from every different town in california so far.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 3, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I called out a scammer on the phone. Fairly sophisticated scam.
> 
> got a call from the power company, said we’ve been past due for a few months, and they’ve sent us several notices. Of course, we ALWAYS pay our bill, so this was the first obvious red flag. I tell him we always pay, and he said it’s likely a glitch in the system, but since he doesn’t work in billing, he can’t help me...
> 
> ...


With Fire sauce


----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> This is me just about every fucking day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We had one from our little shithole today.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 3, 2021)

On the subject of the op......

I've been going nuts....I'm usually very active but this curve ball of covid has changed that. Drastically! At first in March April I'd bring the kids for a easy hike....long walk really. Always ended up carrying one home...I don't want to beat them up. So I took it easy....now it's been months of taking it easy and I needed to go out, more than playing....I have a few pairs of kid size snow shoes....the older one has used them many times lol. But for the little guy I ended up cutting 2 pieces of pool noodle to fill the gap between his boots and the bindings. It worked! He didn't even want to follow.....he broke his own trail. That's not easy  But we ended up doing a little hike and when we came back they played in the yard......and I just packed out badass sledding chutes. Did laps up and down the hill for a hr or two. I needed it.

Our (my) little drop-in is now about 5'6" to the deck (probably around 5'+ wide at the top) I plowed it out rough with the quad and plow. Hit it with the shovel to get the basic shape.....then used the snow blower to drop some snow. The blower makes a hard crust on the feature. Then hit it with a shovel again to smooth it out. The drop-in also has a small sister across from it so you can go straight or hit the other 1/4 pipe that is about 3' wide at the top maybe 4'6" to the deck. The smaller one has more vert. I have a okay roll in to the back of the bigger drop-in.......damn I'm rambling and high and building a sick terrain park on my little hill. But really this is what is already there.....I have rails but the kids are to small for those so I'm not putting those out.....it was a good day


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Not against you LG but I don't think that's funny at all......seriously, people do die that way. Being buried alive is a scary situation. And if you haven't experienced it....it's something you never ever want to go through. 3-4 years ago a mother and I believe her daughter went missing on a ski day...not here but, they found the bodies next to the house. I have a bad spot I can get hit from 2 stories up. It will kill you.
> 
> 
> Oh and @Grandpapy remount those gutters on hanging chains......take em down in the winter


I'd agree with you if all that snow just happened to fall on him. 

Still funny. Play stupid games win stupid prizes.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 4, 2021)

I'm getting ready to help a buddy go get a load of tile board and mortar mix with my truck...He's a union tile setter and is laid off...and hoping to get him to do a tile repair for me!! Super talented guy!

We had snow 3 days in a row this week, today is nice, but cold, and the sun just popped out, but they are calling for more snow and sleet tomorrow...


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 4, 2021)

F'in snow, my elevation doesn't help as when I ran into town yesterday they didn't have half of the snow we have out in the sticks. I have plowed the driveway everyday for 12 days now. Stop already  It is suppose to be partly sunny today


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 4, 2021)

It's not snowing


----------



## raratt (Feb 4, 2021)

Post hole #2 dug this morning. I'll get the post cut and hopefully get it concreted in the ground today. I'll probably need more than the one bag of crete I have on hand but it should be enough to hold it vertical. It needs to harden a couple days before I mess with the cross boards.
I still need to go get groceries.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 4, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> This is me just about every fucking day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I turn my flip phone on Friday's for a couple of hours just to be a nice guy. MF's either know my email address or they don't get the Barn


----------



## raratt (Feb 4, 2021)

YAY! New fire pit is here! Wasn't supposed to be here until next week. Can't put it where I want at the moment because I have been using the old one all morning.
As far as the fencepost is concerned:


----------



## Kalebaiden (Feb 4, 2021)

Today, I said goodbye to an awesome woman.

Signed the funeral home paperwork, called the lawyer and I think it's time for a long over due breakdown.

I might have to deal with the medical equipment people tonight or tomorrow and then my life can start up again.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 4, 2021)

Kalebaiden said:


> Today, I said goodbye to an awesome woman.
> 
> Signed the funeral home paperwork, called the lawyer and I think it's time for a long over due breakdown.
> 
> I might have to deal with the medical equipment people tonight or tomorrow and then my life can start up again.


Condolences


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 4, 2021)

Kalebaiden said:


> Today, I said goodbye to an awesome woman.
> 
> Signed the funeral home paperwork, called the lawyer and I think it's time for a long over due breakdown.
> 
> I might have to deal with the medical equipment people tonight or tomorrow and then my life can start up again.


my condolences mate


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 4, 2021)

Kalebaiden said:


> Today, I said goodbye to an awesome woman.
> 
> Signed the funeral home paperwork, called the lawyer and I think it's time for a long over due breakdown.
> 
> I might have to deal with the medical equipment people tonight or tomorrow and then my life can start up again.


So sorry to hear that man 

Hey it's better......she's had a tough time and so have you. Just know it's better....for you and her.........just stay strong and push through. You'll be okay.


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Feb 4, 2021)

Kalebaiden said:


> Today, I said goodbye to an awesome woman.
> 
> Signed the funeral home paperwork, called the lawyer and I think it's time for a long over due breakdown.
> 
> I might have to deal with the medical equipment people tonight or tomorrow and then my life can start up again.


Condolences. My parents are getting pretty frail. Time waits for no one.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Feb 4, 2021)

4 keeper stripers.
18 inch, 21 inch, 21 inch and 22 inch. Amazing day.
Cold and windy but worth it.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Feb 4, 2021)

Managed not to go ape shit crazy on a maskless stranger when they told me they were closed the last 2 weeks because they had COVID! WTF!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Feb 4, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Managed not to go ape shit crazy on a maskless stranger when they told me they were closed the last 2 weeks because they had COVID! WTF!


Might add that we were in a office, and that the whole office had caught it. Seriously WTF is wrong with our world??


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 4, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Might add that we were in a office, and that the whole office had caught it. *Seriously WTF is wrong with our world??*


probably inbreeding


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Feb 4, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Might add that we were in a office, and that the whole office had caught it. Seriously WTF is wrong with our world??


Selfishness brother. That is what's wrong with the fucking world.

That why I escape to here. 


No one to piss me off. 

Zen


----------



## farmingfisherman (Feb 4, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> This is me just about every fucking day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't know how many times I've requested to be taken off that call list.. Yet they still call!


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 4, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Don't know how many times I've requested to be taken off that call list.. Yet they still call!


Yeah me too. Have you tried asking them to please stop calling? I have about 20 times. As soon as you say anything like it, and as soon as they sense you’re about to ask it, 

They fucking hang up. Fuckers!


----------



## bernie344 (Feb 5, 2021)

I bought a box of Barney Banana ice creams (8 in a box) today and I ate them all.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 5, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah me too. Have you tried asking them to please stop calling? I have about 20 times. As soon as you say anything like it, and as soon as they sense you’re about to ask it,
> 
> They fucking hang up. Fuckers!


I play with them and then piss them off. I’ve got a boat horn, the kind in the can from Walmart, for them right here.


----------



## solakani (Feb 5, 2021)

bernie344 said:


> I bought a box of Barney Banana ice *confection *(8 in a box) today and I ate them all.


FIFY


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 5, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I play with them and then piss them off. I’ve got a boat horn, the kind in the can from Walmart, for them right here.


"Hello",
yes this is so n so, I...
"Hello"?
can you hear me,
"Hello, oh this damn phone" click.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 5, 2021)

Wizzlebiz said:


> 4 keeper stripers.
> 18 inch, 21 inch, 21 inch and 22 inch. Amazing day.
> Cold and windy but worth it. View attachment 4816521View attachment 4816522View attachment 4816524View attachment 4816525


You don't look very happy with your catch.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 5, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> "Hello",
> yes this is so n so, I...
> "Hello"?
> can you hear me,
> "Hello, oh this damn phone" click.


Would you like an AUTO WARRANTY?

Why yes I would...

Hello this is (inaudible) and I see you’ve called about an auto warranty. What is the year and make of the vehicle please?

1982 Volvo Wagon, 378k miles.

I’m sorry, we’re unable to help you at this time.

No shit Sherlock.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 5, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah me too. Have you tried asking them to please stop calling? I have about 20 times. As soon as you say anything like it, and as soon as they sense you’re about to ask it,
> 
> They fucking hang up. Fuckers!


Boat horn


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 5, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Would you like an AUTO WARRANTY?
> 
> Why yes I would...
> 
> ...


Today I am officially a day late and let's hope not a dollar short!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Feb 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> Post hole #2 dug this morning. I'll get the post cut and hopefully get it concreted in the ground today. I'll probably need more than the one bag of crete I have on hand but it should be enough to hold it vertical. It needs to harden a couple days before I mess with the cross boards.
> I still need to go get groceries.


This is going to be in my future. I've got to replace a fence that must be 30+ years old, still standing but not sure for how much longer.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Feb 5, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> "Hello",
> yes this is so n so, I...
> "Hello"?
> can you hear me,
> "Hello, oh this damn phone" click.


...... Hello ........ (dirty old man voice) what colour underwear do you have on, etc.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Feb 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You don't look very happy with your catch.


It was cold. I'm pretty sure my face was just frozen in place like that.

I forgot to bring gloves, or a beanie, or check the weather and realize that today it's 70 degrees with no wind lol.

After 9 hours the joy is there..... it's just really hard to see....

If you look at pic 3 the joy is almost visible lmao


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 5, 2021)

Wizzlebiz said:


> It was cold. I'm pretty sure my face was just frozen in place like that.
> 
> I forgot to bring gloves, or a beanie, or check the weather and realize that today it's 70 degrees with no wind lol.
> 
> ...


I don't see it man


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 5, 2021)

Wizzlebiz said:


> It was cold. I'm pretty sure my face was just frozen in place like that.
> 
> I forgot to bring gloves, or a beanie, or check the weather and realize that today it's 70 degrees with no wind lol.
> 
> ...


 I'm just teasing. You do look cold!


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Feb 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm just teasing. You do look cold!


I was wearing 4 layers one of which was thermal. 

The folks that meet me there lasted from 8am until 10am. I got home at 5pm. 

But tbh it's too nice today. I'd like to believe those 4 wouldn't have come due to lack of suffering on my behalf lol. 

Here's the thing. I dont eat fish. 

That is literally how much I love fishing. I will sit out in the cold ducked behind a piece of plywood on a dock just to get a chance to catch a fish and feed someone else's family who is there because they have to be to eat. 

If I'm alone that fish goes right back in the water.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Feb 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't see it man


If you really wanted to see a smile from the dock you should have seen the folks those fish went to. 

They were happy af. Lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 5, 2021)

Wizzlebiz said:


> If you really wanted to see a smile from the dock you should have seen the folks those fish went to.
> 
> They were happy af. Lol


You didn't eat them?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 5, 2021)

Wizzlebiz said:


> I was wearing 4 layers one of which was thermal.
> 
> The folks that meet me there lasted from 8am until 10am. I got home at 5pm.
> 
> ...


@Bobby schmeckle Loves you for it.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Feb 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You didn't eat them?


I only eat crab, lobster, and shrimp. Never liked fish of any kind.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Feb 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Bobby schmeckle Loves you for it.


Not sure why but I'm sure il find out lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 5, 2021)

Wizzlebiz said:


> Not sure why but I'm sure il find out lol


It's not a good love, but love is love right?


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Feb 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's not a good love, but love is love right?


That sounds like something I said to a buddy in my early 20s at 3am at a bar.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's not a good love, but love is love right?


You spelled butt wrong....


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 5, 2021)

Wizzlebiz said:


> Here's the thing. I dont eat fish.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 5, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> ...... Hello ........ (dirty old man voice) what colour underwear do you have on, etc.


What’s up sexist? 
Sounds like you’re still the same.


----------



## bernie344 (Feb 5, 2021)

solakani said:


> FIFY


No second prizes


----------



## bernie344 (Feb 5, 2021)

solakani said:


> FIFY


Editing peples posts before quoting them is fraud, its against forum rules. You have been reported.
What did you accomplish today?
Banned!


----------



## solakani (Feb 5, 2021)

Oops. What I did today is meant to be a PSA not fraud. The edit was clearly marked. My excuse is pui posting under the influence. Not likely to happen again. Will 10 likes on this post get me unbanned?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 5, 2021)

bernie344 said:


> Editing peples posts before quoting them is fraud, its against forum rules. You have been reported.
> What did you accomplish today?
> Banned!


Reported


----------



## bernie344 (Feb 5, 2021)

solakani said:


> Oops. What I did today is meant to be a PSA not fraud. The edit was clearly marked. My excuse is pui posting under the influence. Not likely to happen again. Will 10 likes on this post get me unbanned?


This is a fun thread, lets keep it that way.


----------



## raratt (Feb 5, 2021)

Hacked apart the old fire pit and put the new one in it's place.

Did more on the fence, there is 9 feet left to the next post but I don't have enough fence boards because of the broken ones. They are in short supply at the moment for some reason...


----------



## sarahJane211 (Feb 5, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> What’s up sexist?
> Sounds like you’re still the same.


Who says I would only use that line on female callers?
Doesn't your assumption make you a sexist?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 5, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> Who says I would only use that line on female callers?
> Doesn't your assumption make you a sexist?


No, it makes me observant.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Feb 5, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Reported for being a jackass


Fixed

Disclaimer I changed this quoted post. 

Please don't tell Bernie.


----------



## solakani (Feb 5, 2021)

I got blazed and made some low effort posts.

Some of my associates are dairy farmers. They work hard to take good care of the cows and take pride in the produce from the farm. The key differences between the *frozen dessert* *aka ice confection *& *ice cream* to help you differentiate one from another. *Ice-cream* is Made From Milk/Milk Products, Frozen Dessert From Vegetable Fat. As per definition, *ice-cream* is prepared by freezing pasteurized mix obtained from milk, dairy fat and/or milk products.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 5, 2021)

solakani said:


> Oops. What I did today is meant to be a PSA not fraud. The edit was clearly marked. My excuse is pui posting under the influence. Not likely to happen again. Will 10 likes on this post get me unbanned?


you are highly unlikely to be banned; there was no malice and I daresay an analysis of the ingredients of said confection will likely prove your assertion correct


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 5, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> you are highly unlikely to be banned; there was no malice and I daresay an analysis of the ingredients of said confection will likely prove your assertion correct


lol


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 5, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> you are highly unlikely to be banned; there was no malice and I daresay an analysis of the ingredients of said confection will likely prove your assertion correct


Let’s not forget that confection requires a unanimous jury verdict.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 5, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Let’s not forget that confection requires a unanimous jury verdict.


Legal code citation please


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 5, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Legal code citation please


ref. US Code of Just Desserts


----------



## DCcan (Feb 5, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> ref. US Code of Just Desserts


Under Title 21, Food and Drugs








U.S. Code: Table Of Contents







www.law.cornell.edu





A dusting from another squall. I'm ready for spring.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Feb 5, 2021)

Wizzlebiz said:


> I was wearing 4 layers one of which was thermal.
> 
> The folks that meet me there lasted from 8am until 10am. I got home at 5pm.
> 
> ...


I’m......... pretty sure we’re related. 

At least we’ve banged the same chick somehow.

you know Tara? She’s fucked everyone.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Feb 5, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I’m......... pretty sure we’re related.
> 
> At least we’ve banged the same chick somehow.
> 
> you know Tara? She’s fucked everyone.


Did she pronounce it Tura even though it's spelled Tara? If so...... yea were family.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 6, 2021)

Wizzlebiz said:


> Did she pronounce it Tura even though it's spelled Tara? If so...... yea were family.


That’s turable. 

-Charles Barkley


----------



## bernie344 (Feb 6, 2021)

Finally managed to take some clear pics.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Feb 6, 2021)

I spent the morning in my hammock under the mango trees, sipping wine coolers.


----------



## bernie344 (Feb 6, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> I spent the morning in my hammock under the mango trees, sipping wine coolers.View attachment 4817753


Looks like mens feet Sarah J


----------



## solakani (Feb 6, 2021)

Get my money. Buy my medicine.

Managed to monitor my glucose level and had it in the zone all day. When I have an overload of blood sugar in my system, it causes personality disorders that can be described as a diabetes rage.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 6, 2021)

solakani said:


> Get my money. Buy my medicine.
> 
> Managed to monitor my glucose level and had it in the zone all day. When I have an overload of blood sugar in my system, it causes personality disorders that can be described as a diabetes rage.


Understandable


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 6, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Under Title 21, Food and Drugs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those net floats (not sure of the right term)?


----------



## manfredo (Feb 6, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> I spent the morning in my hammock under the mango trees, sipping wine coolers.View attachment 4817753


You bastard!! lol...I'm jealous! I have my feet up too....with cozy slippers in front of a fire, vaping some oil. Good, but NOT the same!!! Only another 3-4 months for me


----------



## manfredo (Feb 6, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Under Title 21, Food and Drugs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome picture, worthy of framing!!


----------



## raratt (Feb 6, 2021)

Had a good frost last night, only got down to 32 though. The Mrs. recommended I take some time off from fence building. Probably a good idea but not sure it won't make me crazy looking at it not finished yet.
I think I'll try making sausage gravy this morning to go with our eggs.
Have a friend stopping by to reduce the amount of stored bud I have, I'll need the jars sometime soon for the next round. Panama Pupil, Dragon Fruit and Mexican Bacon.
Grocery shopping is on the list today.
Mornin.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 6, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Are those net floats (not sure of the right term)?


Lobster pot buoys, usually 2 buoys on a 5-7 trap run in rocky waters, one on either end of the line.
Deep runs or high currents usually get a single larger buoy so they don't get tangled. Off-shore gets huge ones with radar reflectors


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 6, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Lobster pot buoys, usually 2 buoys on a 5-trap run in rocky waters, one on either end of the line.


I was going to say commercial long line buoys but not enough flotation, poles are not long enough & many times they have a radar reflector on top.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 6, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was going to say commercial long line buoys but not enough flotation, poles are not long enough & many times they have a radar reflector on top.
> 
> View attachment 4818065


LOL, I just edited my post to add that and saw you already got it.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Feb 6, 2021)

Trimmed up 20 more grams of goodness from 2020.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 6, 2021)

Worked on the e-bike some more today. My battery was supposed to be here yesterday but was delayed, or else I'd probably be test riding it. But now UPS says Monday. It's been a fun, fairly easy little project, and I'll be tickled if it works well. There were a few hurdles, of course, and might be a few more, but I'm already wanting to build another!! I think it turned out really good.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Feb 6, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Worked on the e-bike some more today. My battery was supposed to be here yesterday but was delayed, or else I'd probably be test riding it. But now UPS says Monday. It's been a fun, fairly easy little project, and I'll be tickled if it works well. There were a few hurdles, of course, and might be a few more, but I'm already wanting to build another!! I think it turned out really good.


Did you figure out the spacing issues you had earlier?


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Feb 6, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Worked on the e-bike some more today. My battery was supposed to be here yesterday but was delayed, or else I'd probably be test riding it. But now UPS says Monday. It's been a fun, fairly easy little project, and I'll be tickled if it works well. There were a few hurdles, of course, and might be a few more, but I'm already wanting to build another!! I think it turned out really good.


Got a pic?


----------



## raratt (Feb 6, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Did you figure out the spacing issues you had earlier?


It was the marijunas...


----------



## raratt (Feb 6, 2021)

Groceries bought and put away, $450+ worth. I did pick up a $30 ham though and some hickory for the smoker. Still need to make a quick beer run and I'll be finished for the day. Buds and suds in a bit.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 6, 2021)

I plowed that 3"......the shit packed hard.....and a little wet......












It was snow


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Feb 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I plowed that 3"......the shit packed hard.....and a little wet......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No matter what your older brother tells you.

Yellow snow is not lemon flavored...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 6, 2021)

I thought it tasted kind funny.

Meh, I've had worse things in my mouth.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Feb 6, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I thought it tasted kind funny.
> 
> Meh, I've had worse things in my mouth.


Needed sugar. That's what was missing.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 6, 2021)

Wizzlebiz said:


> Needed sugar. That's what was missing.


  I knew it had to be something simple!


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 6, 2021)

Just got done wooping my 23yo nephews ass at ping pong. I won about 75% of the games. Still got it! I am hammered he wasn’t lol.
soft paddles only.  We had to have played a good 20 or so games.









My back fucking hurts bad now though.


----------



## Rdubz (Feb 6, 2021)

420God said:


> end up sticking a screwdriver through them.


For sure learned this from my father ! Sometimes it’s the only way!! Love these priceless tricks of the trade...

edit : wow just took in how many posts are on this thread!


----------



## DCcan (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 6, 2021)

Been a long day. I actually worked today. Got on the computer at 5 and worked till 11. After that I took a break just long enough to talk @raratt for about 15-20 minutes. After that it was time to work on the bathroom. Cut the crown molding, painted (2 coats), and put it up. I was going to finish it up but mamashark wanted me to chill. Need to caulk and do a little touch up paint and I can call it good. We'll get to redoing the shower another time. 



I'd hire me.

SH420


----------



## lokie (Feb 6, 2021)

Rdubz said:


> For sure learned this from my father ! Sometimes it’s the only way!! Love these priceless tricks of the trade...
> 
> edit : wow just took in how many posts are on this thread!


This thread is legendary.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 6, 2021)

Wizzlebiz said:


> Got a pic?


Here's one pf the motor unit from a week or so ago, and I'll post some more pics when the battery gets here next week and the wiring is tidied up.






Tell me about your Bicycle


Damn I was thinking 10 - 15. That's a good amount of weight. Yes it is...breaking is an issue on them. Can you imagine a 50-60 pound bike going 35 mph, trying to stop with bicycle brakes??



www.rollitup.org


----------



## bernie344 (Feb 6, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Just got done wooping my 23yo nephews ass at ping pong. I won about 75% of the games. Still got it! I am hammered he wasn’t lol.
> soft paddles only.  We had to have played a good 20 or so games.
> 
> 
> ...


Time to medicate


----------



## manfredo (Feb 6, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Did you figure out the spacing issues you had earlier?


Yes I did, and the wheel is mounted. I bought a torgue arm and just painted that today so I'll add that, some loctite and torque the nuts on....the one thing left to figure out is what direction the PAS (pedal assist) sensor goes on...which is as simple as flipping it over if it's on backwards ( I think). Then there's a few things I want to buy if all works well, but need to make sure she runs ok first!!


----------



## manfredo (Feb 6, 2021)

Rdubz said:


> For sure learned this from my father ! Sometimes it’s the only way!! Love these priceless tricks of the trade...
> 
> edit : wow just took in how many posts are on this thread!


we accomplish a lot around here


----------



## Rdubz (Feb 6, 2021)

lokie said:


> This thread is legendary.


----------



## m4s73r (Feb 6, 2021)

Today I accomplished feeding my soil.


----------



## solakani (Feb 6, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> Understandable


Get my money. Buy my medicine.

Maybe. What if I were to down a whole box of ice confection for munchies and end up in my diabetes rage until the insulin works off my excess blood sugar?


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Feb 6, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Here's one pf the motor unit from a week or so ago, and I'll post some more pics when the battery gets here next week and the wiring is tidied up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow man. That looks like a top notch bike. I dont know shit about bikes but that looks intimidating lmso


----------



## raratt (Feb 7, 2021)

Told the wife last night I was going to go get the 2X4's for the last section of fence today, then she reminded me it's super bowl Sunday. I think I'll just go get take and bake pizza's and a 30 pack and call it good for the day. 
Ordered a new bench scale last night, should be here today. The one I was using (for scientific research) was less than dependable. This one has a .1 gram tolerance.
Mornin.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 7, 2021)

Wizzlebiz said:


> Wow man. That looks like a top notch bike. I dont know shit about bikes but that looks intimidating lmso


It's actually a cheapie from WalMart, but it should be fun!! I was looking at high end electric bikes, just for kicks, and saw some as high as $10,000. I really don't know a lot about them either...kind of a new fun hobby. Hopefully I don't kill myself  



raratt said:


> Told the wife last night I was going to go get the 2X4's for the last section of fence today, then she reminded me it's super bowl Sunday. I think I'll just go get take and bake pizza's and a 30 pack and call it good for the day.
> Ordered a new bench scale last night, should be here today. The one I was using (for scientific research) was less than dependable. This one has a .1 gram tolerance.
> Mornin.


Hell yes, take the day off!! I'm hoping too, other than I may have to go clear some sidewalks of snow. 

A good trick / test for checking your scale, or any scale...a US nickel weighs 5 grams....so you can test it with 1 nickel, or , say, 6 should equal 30 grams exactly.

I got in a pool for the SB!! Numbers are 1 and 1.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 7, 2021)

Didn't get in any Superbowl pools this year, Damn COVID! Enjoy the day everyone!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 7, 2021)

It's starting to smell good in here. Wings, cheese steak baked potato, popcorn chicken, homemade poppers, veggies, dips chips, cheese and sausage platter, fruits and nuts. I'm not a big football fan but today I am! Party on!


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Feb 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's starting to smell good in here. Wings, cheese steak baked potato, popcorn chicken, homemade poppers, veggies, dips chips, cheese and sausage platter, fruits and nuts. I'm not a big football fan but today I am! Party on!


Hell Yea! But...... What is everyone else gonna eat?


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Feb 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's starting to smell good in here. Wings, cheese steak baked potato, popcorn chicken, homemade poppers, veggies, dips chips, cheese and sausage platter, fruits and nuts. I'm not a big football fan but today I am! Party on!


The wife is making pork barbacoa for dinner, Swedish meatballs, we have Safeway sandwiches for lunch, 2 dips 2 chips, brownies with marshmallows baked on top, captain crunch, and chocolate covered pretzels.....


We have no guests.....
Not a joke

Will all be gone by midnight. That's a fact!


----------



## raratt (Feb 7, 2021)

Beer shelf is filled and the pizzas are in the fridge. let the game begin.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Feb 7, 2021)

Five mile walk with the wife and a old friend this morning.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 7, 2021)

Fixed the power supply issue. Ordered a regulator for the compressor ;D


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 7, 2021)

Mowed 2 areas with a push mower. Watched a travesty. Currently cooking with beer and space tomatoes flowing...Got the Mrs a new tv for her room as well...


----------



## sarahJane211 (Feb 7, 2021)

Had lunch at the local lake in a straw hut with my kids, then we walked around the rice fields beside it, and looked at the straw animals.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Feb 7, 2021)

Wizzlebiz said:


> Did she pronounce it Tura even though it's spelled Tara? If so...... yea were family.


Ah yes, Tura.
Lazy eye, ambitious nipples.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Feb 7, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Ah yes, Tura.
> Lazy eye, ambitious nipples.


Didn't she have a 1 legged cousin named Eileen?


----------



## Rewerb (Feb 8, 2021)

Decarbed about 250g of "Excess to requirements" this arvo. in preparation for edibles.

Anyone would think I gave up smoking 6 months ago.....


----------



## Rewerb (Feb 8, 2021)

Baked Chook Marylands with wholegrain mustard, a bit of crushed garlic & a touch of Ras-el-hanout:

To be served with oven chips & slathered in gravy


----------



## jungle666 (Feb 8, 2021)

Rewerb said:


> Baked Chook Marylands with wholegrain mustard, a bit of crushed garlic & a touch of Ras-el-hanout:
> View attachment 4819746
> To be served with oven chips & slathered in gravy


Thought you'd been locked up,how's the girls growing


----------



## 19-Sean-86 (Feb 8, 2021)

I managed to successfully accomplish tripping over my dog


----------



## Rewerb (Feb 8, 2021)

jungle666 said:


> Thought you'd been locked up,how's the girls growing


For creatively cooking chook?? Hardly!!

If you're referring to the DP's, they're doing well. The biggest is going a bit hermie on me.

I've been watching them like a hawk every day & pulling/cutting any pollen sacks or obviously male flower clusters. The rest should be good, as I'm not going to cut the whole plants (they're WAAY taller than me & VERY pretty).

Whilst they're not a breeding keeper, I want to see how they finish (sometime probably in late April.........).


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Feb 8, 2021)

Wait, I am in TNT, right?

(who are these people!?)

lol.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 8, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Wait, I am in TNT, right?
> 
> (who are these people!?)
> 
> lol.


Haven't seen any new fly's lately.
tying much?


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Feb 8, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Haven't seen any new fly's lately.
> tying much?


Not at all! It sucks so bad. I should’ve never started this seed company. It takes every goddamn free second I used to have.
Maybe it’s time to retire.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 8, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Not at all! It sucks so bad. I should’ve never started this seed company. It takes every goddamn free second I used to have.
> Maybe it’s time to retire.


Been doing any skiing?


----------



## manfredo (Feb 8, 2021)

Wizzlebiz said:


> Didn't she have a 1 legged cousin named Eileen?


I have a one legged Aunt named....Peg....I swear, it's true. I never even thought about her name until a friend could not keep a straight face. She's a sweetheart though!


----------



## raratt (Feb 8, 2021)

Last 2 cross boards up, ended up having to buy 3 16' 2X4's. Got the top one cut and measured to cut the bottom one, it was 9'1 1/4", so I proceeded to cut it at 91 1/4".  I wasn't even stoned. Oh well, I always have a use for 2X4's. They have a shitload of fence boards so when I run out I'll figure out how many I need and go pick them up. Leftover pizza for dinner. Beer shelf is full. My son the pyro is up playing in the fire pit.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> Last 2 cross boards up, ended up having to buy 3 16' 2X4's. Got the top one cut and measured to cut the bottom one, it was 9'1 1/4", so I proceeded to cut it at 91 1/4".  I wasn't even stoned. Oh well, I always have a use for 2X4's. They have a shitload of fence boards so when I run out I'll figure out how many I need and go pick them up. Leftover pizza for dinner. Beer shelf is full. My son the pyro is up playing in the fire pit.


I've done that too many times, and now I try to remember to always "measure twice, cut once"....but yeah, I still fu** up too.

Just got back from looking at my friends bathroom. They decided to gut an old tiled bath. And they pretty much did...But now what??? lol... Luckily they have another bathroom, and they know quite a few contractors. I was just there for moral support, and ideas. They need a lot of both right about now!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> Last 2 cross boards up, ended up having to buy 3 16' 2X4's. Got the top one cut and measured to cut the bottom one, it was 9'1 1/4", so I proceeded to cut it at 91 1/4".  I wasn't even stoned. Oh well, I always have a use for 2X4's. They have a shitload of fence boards so when I run out I'll figure out how many I need and go pick them up. Leftover pizza for dinner. Beer shelf is full. My son the pyro is up playing in the fire pit.


Should've been stoned


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Should've been stoned


I'd have never gotten off the porch if that was the case.


----------



## raratt (Feb 8, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'd have never gotten off the porch if that was the case.


Zactly, me also.


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Been doing any skiing?


When you say that on a job site it means something completely different


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 8, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> When you say that on a job site it means something completely different


What?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 8, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> What?


"That".....?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> "That".....?


Ngheh?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 8, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Ngheh?


Hay?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 8, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> What?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Hay?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 8, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> When you say that on a job site it means something completely different


I remain curious as to what that other meaning is.


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 8, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> What?


If a truck rocks up to site with three blokes in the front, you ask the middle bloke if he skied here. The other two blokes provide the poles.
Keep up cunts!!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 8, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> If a truck rocks up to site with three blokes in the front, you ask the middle bloke if he skied here. The other two blokes provide the poles.
> Keep up cunts!!!


That's why you're the boss now......you got this


----------



## manfredo (Feb 9, 2021)

I recall a while back someone, I think C2G, posted the best place to buy CCell carts....Can I ask again where? I almost ordered some last night but then realized they were the press fit, not the screw on types.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I recall a while back someone, I think C2G, posted the best place to buy CCell carts....Can I ask again where? I almost ordered some last night but then realized they were the press fit, not the screw on types.


Hamilton Devices









Best Authentic CCELL Vape Products | Hamilton Devices


Hamilton Devices is an authentic CCELL supplier of vaporizer technologies. Discover a new quality of vaporizing with the best CCELL vape products around.




hamiltondevices.com


----------



## manfredo (Feb 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Hamilton Devices
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!!


----------



## raratt (Feb 9, 2021)

Need 5 fence boards and I'll be done, until the next time.


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> Need 5 fence boards and I'll be done, until the next time.


I’ve only got 4 levels to go


----------



## manfredo (Feb 9, 2021)

I have got to give up sugar....I had a migraine all morning that's subsided to a headache and I'm positive it related to the 2 dozen oatmeal raison cookies I ate. I think I have a cookie problem.

Been drinking water all day, and went out and did snow removal for a few hours this afternoon and feel like I might live now. Maybe. No more fucking cookies today!! Damn, sugar was my favorite food group but gonna have to give it up!!

I did flip my flower room light to be on days starting today. It made more sense for several reasons right now. I normally run them at night.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I have got to give up sugar....I had a migraine all morning that's subsided to a headache and I'm positive it related to the 2 dozen oatmeal raison cookies I ate. I think I have a cookie problem.
> 
> Been drinking water all day, and went out and did snow removal for a few hours this afternoon and feel like I might live now. Maybe. No more fucking cookies today!! Damn, sugar was my favorite food group but gonna have to give it up!!
> 
> I did flip my flower room light to be on days starting today. It made more sense for several reasons right now. I normally run them at night.


I had frequent migraines until I seriously cut carbs from my diet. I’ve been eating carbs for about 5 months now, and I’m starting to get headaches. I find the quarantine interferes with my resolve to go back to “carbless” living.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I have got to give up sugar....I had a migraine all morning that's subsided to a headache and I'm positive it related to the 2 dozen oatmeal raison cookies I ate. I think I have a cookie problem.
> 
> Been drinking water all day, and went out and did snow removal for a few hours this afternoon and feel like I might live now. Maybe. No more fucking cookies today!! Damn, sugar was my favorite food group but gonna have to give it up!!
> 
> I did flip my flower room light to be on days starting today. It made more sense for several reasons right now. I normally run them at night.


So it's sugar and not the 2 dozen?


----------



## doublejj (Feb 9, 2021)

I was double tasking today....what to do when you need to make 450 clones at a time and only have 2 aero-cloners? make 2 more..... and might as well squish some Wedding Cake rosin while i'm at it.


----------



## raratt (Feb 9, 2021)

Finished. Spread the last of the bark mulch I had. I was off in my board spacing by 1" so I had to rip one fence board down by that much. Not bad over a 24' section though, and they all went up parallel somehow.
Ordered another 750W Gavita DE HPS light today, had the last order cancel out, said the last one they had was broken. Better than finding that out when it got here.
Buds and suds in a bit, steak again for dinner, nice choice porterhouse.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> Finished. Spread the last of the bark mulch I had. I was off in my board spacing by 1" so I had to rip one fence board down by that much. Not bad over a 24' section though, and they all went up parallel somehow.
> Ordered another 750W Gavita DE HPS light today, had the last order cancel out, said the last one they had was broken. Better than finding that out when it got here.
> Buds and suds in a bit, steak again for dinner, nice choice porterhouse.View attachment 4821377View attachment 4821378


Wow you did that like a pro, nice work. You are just the guy I'm looking for.....I have a pile of fence boards (from the same storm) under my orange tree that need to go back up.


----------



## raratt (Feb 9, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Wow you did that like a pro, nice work. You are just the guy I'm looking for.....I have a pile of fence boards (from the same storm) under my orange tree that need to go back up.
> 
> View attachment 4821391


Last time I had to do it it was the whole 145' of fence, and my neighbor paid me to replace his also. I was quite a bit younger though.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 9, 2021)

How are the chickens?


----------



## doublejj (Feb 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> Last time I had to do it it was the whole 145' of fence, and my neighbor paid me to replace his also. I was quite a bit younger though.


can i get a quote?.....


----------



## doublejj (Feb 9, 2021)

Mohican said:


> How are the chickens?


Lost the chickens a year ago....critter got in and killed them.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 9, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Lost the chickens a year ago....critter got in and killed them.


You're lucky chickens are assholes....


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You're lucky chickens are assholes....


I have found "You are what you eat" to be true for me, Cows are pretty mello.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 10, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I had frequent migraines until I seriously cut carbs from my diet. I’ve been eating carbs for about 5 months now, and I’m starting to get headaches. I find the quarantine interferes with my resolve to go back to “carbless” living.


I hadn't had one , a bad one at least, in a while. I definitely need to start watching what I eat and lose a few pounds...Every once in a while I'll be bad and eat a dozen donuts, or in this case 2 dozen home made cookies in 24 hours...Then I get such a bad migraine that I usually vomit and that's when I start to get some relief. 

I was worried I would get headaches from my shoulder steroid shot but that seems to be ok, because I use too when they were shooting my spine. 

I did take your advice and cancelled my order for VG and PG!! Excellent advice too!! Another poison to stay away from!


----------



## raratt (Feb 10, 2021)

Have an appointment at the Cardiologist today, just doing an ECG. Get to go in for a stress test next week, they have to do it chemically because I can't walk that long because of my back. That procedure kinda freaks me out a bit. On a positive note the Dr's office isn't far from KFC so I'll grab that for dinner.
Mornin.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 10, 2021)

Good luck on the EKG - hope the results are positive.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> Have an appointment at the Cardiologist today, just doing an ECG. Get to go in for a stress test next week, they have to do it chemically because I can't walk that long because of my back. That procedure kinda freaks me out a bit. On a positive note the Dr's office isn't far from KFC so I'll grab that for dinner.
> Mornin.


Took me a second to figure out what procedure was KFC lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 10, 2021)

This party is over.


----------



## raratt (Feb 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Took me a second to figure out what procedure was KFC lol


I don't know of anything at a Dr's office you could take home for dinner.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> I don't know of anything at a Dr's office you could take home for dinner.


Right, but my eyes fixed on KFC....read it a second time but kept reading and lol


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> I don't know of anything at a Dr's office you could take home for dinner.


Jen, Dimi, Sandy, Chloe, Jenifer, Annie..


----------



## raratt (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 10, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Jen, Dimi, Sandy, Chloe, Jenifer, Annie..


Apparently we think alike.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 10, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Jen, Dimi, Sandy, Chloe, Jenifer, Annie..


That’s better than my first guess: a gallon of GoLytely.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 10, 2021)

Wasted time learning about dangerous e-bay gadgets.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 10, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Wasted time learning about dangerous e-bay gadgets.


Watched that video a few days ago...lol

that guy is closest thing to a mad scientist that YouTube has


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Watched that video a few days ago...lol
> 
> that guy is closest thing to a mad scientist that YouTube has


Check out ElectroBOOM. Love that guy and his eyebrows.



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJ0-OtVpF0wOKEqT2Z1HEtA


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> Have an appointment at the Cardiologist today, just doing an ECG. Get to go in for a stress test next week, they have to do it chemically because I can't walk that long because of my back. That procedure kinda freaks me out a bit. On a positive note the Dr's office isn't far from KFC so I'll grab that for dinner.
> Mornin.


KFC after cardiology  I love you, let me know how it goes.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> Have an appointment at the Cardiologist today, just doing an ECG. Get to go in for a stress test next week, they have to do it chemically because I can't walk that long because of my back. That procedure kinda freaks me out a bit. On a positive note the Dr's office isn't far from KFC so I'll grab that for dinner.
> Mornin.


Yes good luck. 

I had one probably 10 years ago...I had no idea what I was getting into. They start me out walking on a treadmill, then incline it, then crank it up to where I was actually running for a few minutes, to the point I was breathing pretty hard by the end. I doubt I could do it again now either!

KFC sounds fitting somehow after a ECG....mmmmmm gravy makes everything all better!!


----------



## manfredo (Feb 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Check out ElectroBOOM. Love that guy and his *eyebrow*.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJ0-OtVpF0wOKEqT2Z1HEtA


FIFY


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> FIFY


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 10, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> This party is over.
> View attachment 4822082


----------



## raratt (Feb 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yes good luck.
> 
> I had one probably 10 years ago...I had no idea what I was getting into. They start me out walking on a treadmill, then incline it, then crank it up to where I was actually running for a few minutes, to the point I was breathing pretty hard by the end. I doubt I could do it again now either!
> 
> KFC sounds fitting somehow after a ECG....mmmmmm gravy makes everything all better!!


I can't do the treadmill thing because of my back, they just shoot me up with something to get my heart rate up.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> I can't do the treadmill thing because of my back, they just shoot me up with something to get my heart rate up.


Yeah I don't think I could either.... Good to know there's an option. Hopefully all is well.


----------



## Rewerb (Feb 11, 2021)

Today, I realised that I had made a mistake.

Rummaging through the bottom of the freezer last weekend, I discovered some pre-packed "sausages" of cookie dough that I'd forgotten about.

My partner questioned whether they were actually cookies or "COOKIES". I assured her that I NEVER put choc-chips into anything psychoactive.

I cut them into rounds & baked them, then took them to work to hand-out to the folks I work-with.

I had one with a cup of tea early this afternoon...... Luckily, the boss wasn't around & the drive home was rather "interesting".

I took the container of "COOKIES" home with me.

On explanation, The Mrs immediately asked for one.....


----------



## DCcan (Feb 11, 2021)

Went to a water filter factory the other day, didn't know they used a dip of Diatomaceous earth under the activated carbon core to do 1 micron filtering. Keeps bugs from making homes in fresh and used filters also.
These are ready for finishing dept, cutting and sleeving.
The oven doesn't look look a vacuum oven, probably just scavenging polymer binder fumes and heat.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 11, 2021)

Another squall with the cold air moving in.
The insane surfers are usually out, pretty much dead calm today.
Nice to see the days starting to get longer again.


----------



## raratt (Feb 11, 2021)

Going to rebuild the bracket for the bird feeder that was broken when the fence came down, I think I can straighten out the feeder itself. Going to stake up a couple plants that got bent over from it also. Rain is supposed to be moving in this afternoon. Need to water the girls first though.
Mornin.


----------



## raratt (Feb 11, 2021)

Got my list accomplished before breakfast. The birds have already found the feeder again, they get black sunflower seeds. Working on cleaning and refilling the hummingbird feeders now. Already made my beer run and it is just starting to rain. Cooked some extra bacon this morning so I have some to go on my bacon cheeseburger for dinner.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> Going to rebuild the bracket for the bird feeder that was broken when the fence came down, I think I can straighten out the feeder itself. Going to stake up a couple plants that got bent over from it also. Rain is supposed to be moving in this afternoon. Need to water the girls first though.
> Mornin.


How'd your stress test go?


----------



## raratt (Feb 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> How'd your stress test go?


That was an ECG, stress test is the 16th. They haven't contacted me about the ECG yet, so I guess they didn't find anything broken. The cardiologist is just testing me because I have risk factors for heart disease. Just squares I have to fill in order for her to work on getting me better BP drugs, hopefully.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> That was an ECG, *stress test* is the 16th. They haven't contacted me about the ECG yet, so I guess they didn't find anything broken. The cardiologist is just testing me because I have risk factors for heart disease. Just squares I have to fill in order for her to work on getting me better BP drugs, hopefully.


Occasionally I contemplated putting a holter monitor on someone and telling them to mark the time they were fighting with their wives.


----------



## raratt (Feb 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Occasionally I contemplated putting a holter monitor on someone and telling them to mark the time they were fighting with their wives.


I enjoy monitoring halters.


----------



## raratt (Feb 12, 2021)

Ham is hacked up into manageable chunks. I need to get some hickory chunks soaking so I can fire up the smoker. Debating on if I want to put some of my rub on a couple of them.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 12, 2021)

Had to do work at 3 different grows and the hash factory today, ...picked up some free samples. 
I just love watching all the washing machines and rosin presses running, spices from the edibles department wafting through.
Hash factory is awesome at picking phenos, but most of their sales are concentrates. Really smart, honest folks, already needing their own testing, tissue culture and cloning lab.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 12, 2021)

Gorilla Butter seems fun so far, melted a bit of my brain..I couldn't say "butter" after a couple hits.


----------



## lokie (Feb 12, 2021)

Sleet falling all afternoon. 






I can "Hot Box" the whole house and that's ok, 


but *no* tobacco in the house.


----------



## raratt (Feb 12, 2021)

lokie said:


> Sleet falling all afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have that fire pit! Not gas though.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 12, 2021)

lokie said:


> Sleet falling all afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had a thing for Pat since the 70's.
And she's still got it!


----------



## manfredo (Feb 12, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Had to do work at 3 different grows and the hash factory today, ...picked up some free samples.
> I just love watching all the washing machines and rosin presses running, spices from the edibles department wafting through.
> Hash factory is awesome at picking phenos, but most of their sales are concentrates. Really smart, honest folks, already needing their own testing, tissue culture and cloning lab.
> 
> View attachment 4824310


Man that all looks tastey AF....That sounds like a job that's not hard to get up for in the morning...Well unless you been doing too much sampling? Enjoy!!


----------



## Rewerb (Feb 12, 2021)

RIP hermie Durban Poison:

Consoled myself by infusing 250g of Decarbed Incredible Bulk into 1Kg of unsalted butter......& may have licked my fingers a bit........


----------



## manfredo (Feb 12, 2021)

Well I read and read and read some more the past few weeks, and I am ready to attempt to make a batch of extract using dry ice for a super cooled QWET wash tomorrow. My Everclear is already chilling, and I'll decarb in the a.m... Science has never been so exciting to me before...and I love the fact that you can actually make shatter out of this stuff with a little further purification....but I don't want to get too far ahead of myself. I could very well end up with a bottle of green hand sanitizer, lol.


----------



## bernie344 (Feb 12, 2021)

I planted 4 cuts from that indica.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 12, 2021)

Rewerb said:


> RIP hermie Durban Poison:View attachment 4824692
> 
> Consoled myself by infusing 250g of *Decarbed Incredible Bulk into 1Kg of unsalted butter.*.....& may have licked my fingers a bit........


I'm gonna need to learn how to do this next


----------



## Rewerb (Feb 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm gonna need to learn how to do this next


Learn now......


----------



## manfredo (Feb 12, 2021)

Rewerb said:


> Learn now......


I probably will...I love the idea of it.


----------



## Rewerb (Feb 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I probably will...I love the idea of it.


So do it!


----------



## manfredo (Feb 13, 2021)

Rewerb said:


> So do it!











How to make cannabutter for edibles with our easy recipe


Cannabis-infused butter, or cannabutter, is one of the most common ways to make edibles. Check out our simple and effective 7-step recipe to make your own.




www.leafly.com





Sounds easier than I thought!! 

I had a thought. One friend of mine has been saving his leftover dry vape material, saying "I know there is a use for this stuff". And I bet he has a pound or more of it, probably a few pounds...they are heavy all day long vapors!! It seems like you could make cannabutter from it, and it's already been decarbed in the vaporizer. There's definitely some THC left, often quite a bit, when dry vaping, so why not? Anyone done it??


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 13, 2021)

manfredo said:


> How to make cannabutter for edibles with our easy recipe
> 
> 
> Cannabis-infused butter, or cannabutter, is one of the most common ways to make edibles. Check out our simple and effective 7-step recipe to make your own.
> ...


Yup and it was quite potent but it had a popcorn flavor to it I didn't like.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 13, 2021)

I changed to a double boiler pan, lower temp for longer and don't stir, using a colander and a bowl to press.
Also use way less water like >2:1 with the double boiler since you are not evaporating it off from direct heat.
Then filter again thru a finer mesh strainer if needed. Cheesecloth is a pain for me.

Do the last hard press on the material in a separate bowl, use that for the brother-in-law's batch of cookies.


----------



## raratt (Feb 13, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Well I read and read and read some more the past few weeks, and I am ready to attempt to make a batch of extract using dry ice for a super cooled QWET wash tomorrow. My Everclear is already chilling, and I'll decarb in the a.m... Science has never been so exciting to me before...and I love the fact that you can actually make shatter out of this stuff with a little further purification....but I don't want to get too far ahead of myself. I could very well end up with a bottle of green hand sanitizer, lol.


I sent ya something.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2021)

manfredo said:


> How to make cannabutter for edibles with our easy recipe
> 
> 
> Cannabis-infused butter, or cannabutter, is one of the most common ways to make edibles. Check out our simple and effective 7-step recipe to make your own.
> ...


Oh yeah. A friend told me it still had activity so I dumped some (~5-6 tblsp) in a small batch of pasta sauce. Whoa! Put me under the table.


----------



## raratt (Feb 13, 2021)

My new Gavita 750W HPS light should be here today. I need to go over my hoods with a polishing pad to clean them up a bit.
Mornin.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> My new Gavita 750W HPS light should be here today. I need to go over my hoods with a polishing pad to clean them up a bit.
> Mornin.


Awesome...I'm sure you probably know this, but just in case you don't, wear gloves when handling the DE bulbs....HPS you can touch, but not DE's. The oil in your hands will FTU.


----------



## raratt (Feb 13, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Awesome...I'm sure you probably know this, but just in case you don't, wear gloves when handling the DE bulbs....HPS you can touch, but not DE's. The oil in your hands will FTU.


I know, but thanks. I have my cotton gloves.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> I know, but thanks. I have my cotton gloves.


I use the hub's tube socks for gloves.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 13, 2021)

I froze my ass off crawling around in the snow in the driveway to put tire chains on my ladies car because she can't drive in the snow without them and had to go to work. She's a chronic floor it when your tires spin and slam on the brakes instead of tapping them. I've been over the technique with her so many times that I've given up and go straight for the chains as that way everyone on the road will be much safer.

I've even been in the car when she started to slide and told her to turn into the slide and lightly tap the brakes. She does the opposite and then spins the tires trying to drive out of it. I can't get her to understand the dynamics of driving in the snow.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 13, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I froze my ass off crawling around in the snow in the driveway to put tire chains on my ladies car because she can't drive in the snow without them and had to go to work. She's a chronic floor it when your tires spin and slam on the brakes instead of tapping them. I've been over the technique with her so many times that I've given up and go straight for the chains as that way everyone on the road will be much safer.
> 
> I've even been in the car when she started to slide and told her to turn into the slide and lightly tap the brakes. She does the opposite and then spins the tires trying to drive out of it. I can't get her to understand the dynamics of driving in the snow.


It's difficult to go against reflex.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 13, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I can't get her to understand the dynamics of driving in the snow.


Rent some snowmobiles for a few days in the hills.
It's amazing how you can just feel the ice and traction and know what's gonna happen after experiencing every condition, over and over.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's difficult to go against reflex.


I know. That's why I bought her chains for the few days a year we might get some snow. I want her to be safe. And anyone near her when she's driving. I won't get into the rest of her driving. Lets just say that when we go anywhere together I usually do the driving. She scares the hell out of me. I try not to be a backseat driver but there are some pedestrians that are lucky I was. Fortunately she only has a couple miles of 30 mph city streets to drive to work.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 13, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Rent some snowmobiles for a few days in the hills.
> It's amazing how you can just feel the ice and traction and know what's gonna happen after experiencing every condition, over and over.



But I hate the snow. We rarely get enough to matter but even then I don't like it. Snow belongs in the mountains for me to see if and when I want to. Gave up snowboarding because of my dislike of snow. I'd much rather be wakeboarding on the water in the summer on a 90°F day. I don't play in the snow.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I use the hub's tube socks for gloves.


Washed of course? Toe jam is as bad as finger oil


----------



## DCcan (Feb 13, 2021)

At some point, getting cold and doing it all over again just isn't fun.
I liked crossing the huge frozen lakes, with open inlets, ice ridges, camping in the drifts, and awesome ice quakes on the lake. 
Right up there on the adrenaline scale with downhill skiing, but still too cold. A bucket of warm sand on my feet sounds way more fun than an adventure.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Washed of course? Toe jam is as bad as finger oil


Absolutely


----------



## raratt (Feb 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Washed of course? Toe jam is as bad as finger oil


Fumunda cheez.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> Fumunda cheez.


Somebody needs to name a strain that.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 13, 2021)

The power went out about an hour ago so I was able to test out my generator and plan.

The generator fired right up. I ran the extension cords, plugged everything in and then the power came back on in under an hour. At least I got to go through the drill for real.  

My plan is freezer, refrigerator, cable, computer, router chargers for devices. I have a kit I put together. It all worked out. The generator didn't give me any issues trying to start. It's just 3500 watts but plenty to power what I listed. 

Most exciting thing for days.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 13, 2021)

We've been seriously considering a natural gas generac - probably pull the trigger this summer.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 13, 2021)

xtsho said:


> The power went out about an hour ago so I was able to test out my generator and plan.
> 
> The generator fired right up. I ran the extension cords, plugged everything in and then the power came back on in under an hour. At least I got to go through the drill for real.
> 
> ...


awesome.....I have 2 dual fuel generators on the farm. I use propane because it will store forever. also easier/safer to haul propane tanks than gasoline....they have remote starters too which is convenient...


----------



## doublejj (Feb 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We've been seriously considering a natural gas generac - probably pull the trigger this summer.


I have 2 of these....they work very well i can recommend








Westinghouse WGen7500DF 9,500/7,500 Watt Dual Fuel Portable Generator with Remote Start and Transfer Switch Outlet for Home Backup-WGen7500DF - The Home Depot


The Westinghouse WGen7500DF Dual Fuel Portable Generator is a powerful solution to staying prepared for emergency events. It produces up to 9,500 peak watts and 7,500 running watts, running for up to 11 hours on 6.6 Gal. (25 L) gasoline fuel tank. Forged with a cast iron sleeve, the WGen7500DF...



www.homedepot.com


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 13, 2021)

We've got natural gas piped into the house so I think that's what I'm gonna go with.
Beats packing gas or propane.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We've got natural gas piped in to the house so I think that's what I'm gonna go with.
> Beats packing gas or propane.


our farm is off grid we don't have that option. How much time do you think you will actually use your generator?...Generac natural gas genny's can get quite pricy. Unless you plan to use your generator a lot, a portable back up may be a cheaper.
I was gonna buy a big Generac and propane tank but I think were gonna invest in solar instead


----------



## xtsho (Feb 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We've been seriously considering a natural gas generac - probably pull the trigger this summer.


Mines just propane. But I have four of the five gallon containers. I got my generator for a few hundred bucks. It's nothing fancy but where I live the chances of the power being out for more than a day or two is pretty slim. 

I'm thinking of getting a larger tank for propane and another generator. It would mainly be just for the stove, hot water heater, and backyard cooking equipment. Looking at a 250 gallon but a 500 isn't much more. It would be nice to have that fuel on hand if I needed it. 

I have looked at the Generac though. In fact I've read pretty much everything on their website and then a significant amount of time looking at reviews, specs, etc... for a variety of different generators.

Then there's underground or overground tanks. It's something I haven't gone through yet but requires some serious consideration before making a decision and spending the money.

But it would be nice to have that source of fuel on hand. Who knows what the hell is going to happen in the future? It's best to be prepared.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 13, 2021)

doublejj said:


> our farm is off grid we don't have that option. How much time do you think you will actually use your generator?...Generac natural gas genny's can get quite pricy. Unless you plan to use your generator a lot, a portable back up may be a cheaper.
> I was gonna buy a big Generac and propane tank but I think were gonna invest in solar instead


Won't use it much but having auto start & switching would make me feel more comfortable & we've got the funds so it's not that big of a deal.
Wind storms & Ice are the most prevalent natural disasters here & their not that common so I may very well never need it, however my folks had Hurricane Andrew's eye wall go right over them & they were without power for about 2 months.
Life without electricity for extended periods sucks.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 13, 2021)

Usually just need a few hours tops. Use some cheap UPS battery packs and a string of LED Christmas lights.
Then a couple propane space heaters, never gone longer than 7 hrs since all the linemen live on my road, fed from 3 sources at least.
Even if a 200kV line goes down, there's more lines to feed substations. That's why they all picked that part of grid to live on.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 13, 2021)

I just have a cheapo. But it works. It will keep me in enough power for my basic needs. If I lived somewhere that wasn't the first to get power restored after a weather event then I would have something that puts out more power. But in decades I've never gone more than a day without power.


----------



## solakani (Feb 13, 2021)

manfredo said:


> How to make cannabutter for edibles with our easy recipe
> 
> 
> Cannabis-infused butter, or cannabutter, is one of the most common ways to make edibles. Check out our simple and effective 7-step recipe to make your own.
> ...


Have 3 oz of water cured ABV aka volcano dregs to make cannaoil in a pressure cooker.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Won't use it much but having auto start & switching would make me feel more comfortable & we've got the funds so it's not that big of a deal.
> Wind storms & Ice are the most prevalent natural disasters here & their not that common so I may very well never need it, however my folks had Hurricane Andrew's eye wall go right over them & they were without power for about 2 months.
> Life without electricity for extended periods sucks.


We lost it for about two weeks a few years ago. LOL tell kids to use only one set of silverware and dishes........I learned that winter, I can melt a lot of snow in a turkey fryer. I dug a outdoor kitchen into a snow pile with a couch and all. Those cheap solar led walkway lights that are like 2" round....the ones the top is the panel battery and the led that screws on a frosted defuser. I had put a bunch of those mounted on top of a corona glass bottle. They worked awesome and you could set them anywhere. I've done it before.....but before kids......that was a whole new level.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 13, 2021)

Damn, my road is closed off...a house fire next door. I can't see it from here. The old guy is close to 90 I think  Now it's eerily quiet and I have a bad feeling. The poor guy has been through so much and I was happy to see him outdoors a week ago. I better walk over...It's freakin' freezing too.


----------



## solakani (Feb 13, 2021)

Made cannaoil with water cured ABV. One pound ABV results in 4 OZ water cured ABV.

Put ABV in nut milk bag
Put bag in 5 gallons water, soak over night, drain
Spread out on tray, cover with parchment paper
Dry in slow oven
Put water cured ABV in jar with 4:1 by weight ABV:MCT oil, screw on lid lightly
Put jar on trivet in a IP pressure cooker
Fill pressure cooker with water until level reaches half way up jar. Less water if jar floats
Pressure cook 40 minutes and quick release. Could tweak time and pressure as needed.
Pass oil through paper coffee filter
Done.

Usually, edibles have no effect on me. I take brain octane with my coffee daily. The canna was just a flavoUring until recently. Now I get some effects from the cannaoil that is quite enjoyable. It even has a ripple effect. I get high that last some time, come down and start to rush again hours later. I calculate dose at 1% THC. Note the lighter ABV since I vape at lower 190C temp for new batch. Could try this with trim and bud to increase potency.


----------



## raratt (Feb 13, 2021)

I cooked breakfast, that's about it.


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 13, 2021)

We bought a 16kw Generac with automatic transfer switch at around $3200 2-3 years ago ( prices are up now, i did a quick google search) I dug the the trench and bought the underground conduit myself and my electrician hooked it all up for $300 cash. After the 250g (pig) propane tank was dropped off and filled it cost us around 4k. Well worth the price. We are on a well that requires 240 for the pump. That 16kw can power our whole house no problem. Every Saturday it comes on at noon to run itself. During power failure, we're in the dark for maybe 15 seconds before tge gen automatically transfers over.



xtsho said:


> I just have a cheapo. But it works. It will keep me in enough power for my basic needs. If I lived somewhere that wasn't the first to get power restored after a weather event then I would have something that puts out more power. But in decades I've never gone more than a day without power.


You're only going to get about half the gas outta that tank during cold weather fwiw. Propane wont flow if it's too cold much below the tank halfway mark. Not enough flow to power a genny anyways. The bigger tanks will help.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 13, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Damn, my road is closed off...a house fire next door. I can't see it from here. The old guy is close to 90 I think  Now it's eerily quiet and I have a bad feeling. The poor guy has been through so much and I was happy to see him outdoors a week ago. I better walk over...It's freakin' freezing too.


The old guy, 86, his kitchen caught on fire tonight. Propane stove went up in flames. After the trucks left us neighbors were able to cut out the melted, damaged kitchen electric and get the power back on, and got the windows all closed back up. HEAVY soot and smoke damage. He went to stay elsewhere for a while!! My clothes stink just from being in there 30 minutes, and he wanted to sleep there. But he's going to his ex's I guess, and the main thing, he's OK!! It's actually not terrible except for the soot...I need to go change my clothes!


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 14, 2021)

natureboygrower said:


> We bought a 16kw Generac with automatic transfer switch at around $3200 2-3 years ago ( prices are up now, i did a quick google search) I dug the the trench and bought the underground conduit myself and my electrician hooked it all up for $300 cash. After the 250g (pig) propane tank was dropped off and filled it cost us around 4k. Well worth the price. We are on a well that requires 240 for the pump. That 16kw can power our whole house no problem. Every Saturday it comes on at noon to run itself. During power failure, we're in the dark for maybe 15 seconds before tge gen automatically transfers over.
> 
> 
> You're only going to get about half the gas outta that tank during cold weather fwiw. Propane wont flow if it's too cold much below the tank halfway mark. Not enough flow to power a genny anyways. The bigger tanks will help.


I used a chevy 350 exhaust to warm up the tank enough to get the gas to flow. Park the truck as close to the tank as you can.

-50 is no fun.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The old guy, 86, his kitchen caught on fire tonight. Propane stove went up in flames. After the trucks left us neighbors were able to cut out the melted, damaged kitchen electric and get the power back on, and got the windows all closed back up. HEAVY soot and smoke damage. He went to stay elsewhere for a while!! My clothes stink just from being in there 30 minutes, and he wanted to sleep there. But he's going to his ex's I guess, and the main thing, he's OK!! It's actually not terrible except for the soot...I need to go change my clothes!


Thank you for helping him. That was very kind.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Feb 14, 2021)

If anyone’s bored and wants some good old fashioned fun....

join me here.




__





COMMERCIAL GROW.Never seen this before ANY THOUGHT??


How much watts per foot are you running? Pictures are deceiving, so I'm told a se 1000w hps covers approx a 4x4 area, leds allow for 600 watts for a 4x4, somewhere around 35 watt per square foot or more! I believe this to be the low end of the scale for light saturation. Can you enlighten me...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## DCcan (Feb 14, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I used a chevy 350 exhaust to warm up the tank enough to get the gas to flow. Park the truck as close to the tank as you can.
> 
> -50 is no fun.


Throw a tarp over, let all the engine heat funnel toward the tank or another car.


----------



## raratt (Feb 14, 2021)

Build a fire under it.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> Build a fire under it.


That would work right until boom


----------



## raratt (Feb 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That would work right until boom


They have popoff valves for overpressure. Wouldn't want to get to that point though. You can see them flaring when a fire comes through.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Feb 14, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> If anyone’s bored and wants some good old fashioned fun....
> 
> join me here.
> 
> ...


God you guys never disappoint. I love you from the bottom of my cold, dead penis.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> Build a fire under it.


That's for the truck, small one right under the oil pan to get it going! (matches don't care what the temp is)


----------



## DCcan (Feb 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> Build a fire under it.


They actually do that with skidders and bulldozers in the woods. Not unusual at all.
Huge Propane torch with a piece of metal ducting and a tarp works best.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 14, 2021)

I am decarboxylating weed for the first time, and it felt so very wrong go break up a 1/2 ounce of my finest buds and put them in pre-heated jars in my oven.

After reading a ton of info on making oil i found this person ICHIBANCRAFTER on line who's practices sound the best to me, for what I want to do and he (or she, IDK) has got a bunch of great info...Or I hope it's great! https://extractcrafter.com/

Happy Valentines Day


----------



## raratt (Feb 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I am decarboxylating weed for the first time, and it felt so very wrong go break up a 1/2 ounce of my finest buds and put them in pre-heated jars in my oven.
> 
> After reading a ton of info on making oil i found this person ICHIBANCRAFTER on line who's practices sound the best to me, for what I want to do and he (or she, IDK) has got a bunch of great info...Or I hope it's great! https://extractcrafter.com/
> 
> Happy Valentines Day


I just put down parchment paper on a cookie sheet to decarb.


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 14, 2021)

Holy crap it's cold. We got the ice, more to come today. Say snow later tonight. Really here....smh. checked on the dogs already, ran the vehicles for a few minute, made sure the fridge is full. Packing it in for the rest of the day and night.....  

Oh space tomatoes where are u.....


----------



## manfredo (Feb 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> I just put down parchment paper on a cookie sheet to decarb.


awesome article on it right here...Good luck to us both!!!





__





Decarboxylation (decarb) 101: Basic understanding and at home method comparison - Home Extraction by IchiBanCrafter


The vast majority of available information on decarb was unorganized and unreliable, stoking my motivation to work on this experiment to find some clarity on different decarb methods. There are far too many methods and time/temp combinations for me to cover all, so I chose to compare a few of...




extractcrafter.com


----------



## raratt (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 14, 2021)

DCcan said:


> They actually do that with skidders and bulldozers in the woods. Not unusual at all.
> Huge Propane torch with a piece of metal ducting and a tarp works best.


You probably have a good idea on how much this new equipment costs. Maybe 50 years ago they had to do that. At 350k for a skidder nowadays, I'd like to think a propane torch isnt needed to warm them up


----------



## printer (Feb 14, 2021)

What have I done? Found I have wasted a lot of time? Carving a neck for a guitar, found a pitch pocket. Installed a truss rod, radiused a fretboard, cut the fret slots, glued onto the neck blank. Carved away. I should have stopped when I found it, thought maybe I could salvage it.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 14, 2021)

printer said:


> What have I done? Found I have wasted a lot of time? Carving a neck for a guitar, found a pitch pocket. Installed a truss rod, radiused a fretboard, cut the fret slots, glued onto the neck blank. Carved away. I should have stopped when I found it, thought maybe I could salvage it.



Yep. Training to be a luthier takes many, many years of intense apprenticeship. It is magical what the good ones can create, I love watching good workshops do their thing. Lots of vids on the process on YT.


----------



## lokie (Feb 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> awesome article on it right here...Good luck to us both!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You did not offer up this link.









__





The Cannabis Oil Suppository Debate: Personal Testing & Results - Home Extraction by IchiBanCrafter


Using cannabis to treat medical conditions is gaining in popularity and acceptance every day. While smoking, vaping, edibles, and topical applications are very familiar the use of suppositories is still in the shadows and a relatively unknown alternative. After learning about the success many...




extractcrafter.com


----------



## manfredo (Feb 14, 2021)

lokie said:


> You did not offer up this link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I saw it...And I thought it probably will get it's own thread! THC suppositories... OK!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Feb 14, 2021)

Did a walk with the wife and helped the neighbor get his car back into his driveway after he tried to get out of it.


----------



## printer (Feb 14, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Yep. Training to be a luthier takes many, many years of intense apprenticeship. It is magical what the good ones can create, I love watching good workshops do their thing. Lots of vids on the process on YT.


I am finally getting back to doing some guitar work. I have a number of guitars that need to be completed but the humidity is too low in my place to work on them. This is a project I was not too concerned with as far as humidity making the wood decide to go one way or the other. I doubt I would ever hold myself as being a luthier, a guy who can build the odd guitar or two perhaps. 

I just got a reply on an acoustic guitar site and a real luthier told me to just glue in a sliver of wood. I was concerned with the glue not holding because of the pitch in the pocket. We will see what he has to say about that. This is just something that I can use to practice with when my other guitars are too heavy for me to play. I have a neurotic pain issue that sometimes makes just wearing cloths painful. So this is to be a lightweight guitar for those times. Some projects I need to get back to.


----------



## Wastei (Feb 14, 2021)

Cleaned the cloning tray!


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 14, 2021)

printer said:


> I am finally getting back to doing some guitar work. I have a number of guitars that need to be completed but the humidity is too low in my place to work on them. This is a project I was not too concerned with as far as humidity making the wood decide to go one way or the other. I doubt I would ever hold myself as being a luthier, a guy who can build the odd guitar or two perhaps.
> 
> I just got a reply on an acoustic guitar site and a real luthier told me to just glue in a sliver of wood. I was concerned with the glue not holding because of the pitch in the pocket. We will see what he has to say about that. This is just something that I can use to practice with when my other guitars are too heavy for me to play. I have a neurotic pain issue that sometimes makes just wearing cloths painful. So this is to be a lightweight guitar for those times. Some projects I need to get back to.


Wow, sure looks like a luthier workshop. I play classical guitar, do you play both classical and acoustic? Sorry to hear about the neuropathy. Do you ever practice nude to alleviate it?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> How to make cannabutter for edibles with our easy recipe
> 
> 
> Cannabis-infused butter, or cannabutter, is one of the most common ways to make edibles. Check out our simple and effective 7-step recipe to make your own.
> ...


It depends on how you vape. 
I gradually increase temperature until it hits 420 so the spent herb is very dark.


----------



## printer (Feb 14, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Wow, sure looks like a luthier workshop. I play classical guitar, do you play both classical and acoustic? Sorry to hear about the neuropathy. Do you ever practice nude to alleviate it?


I am barely a beginner player. I wanted to play at different times in life but it got put to the side because of other things. I fell down the rabbit hole by accident. A guy I worked with was retiring and I was making a guitar amp out of scraps of stuff from work and some tubes I had laying around. I never did get it sounding the way I wanted and never got it finished by the time he retired. I thought, since I have the stuff I might as well play poke around to learn what makes the amps tick. I was interested in old amps and would look them up on Youtube. One day I listened to a 30's Gibson amp, it was cool, and on the side it said cigar box guitar. I have heard of them but never heard one.

So there was this 12 year old kid with three strings on a stick and a cigar box wailing away. I thought, "I could make one of those." so I did. This was pre-neuropathy times but I had back problems that had me laying on the bed after a day at work. I thought, (see, this is the slippery slope) I could do a hollow Telecaster style body but put a soundboard on it. That way I could pluck around while laid up. I built it and, darn, the thing sounded better than my expectations. It 'almost' sounded like an acoustic guitar. We I got this far, I then built myself a small guitar. Then another one, then again, ....

I never ended up learning to play much, but I knew enough to see how my experiments sounded. Then the neuropathy thing happened. Since that I just managed to get through the day at work, recovered at home (back was better by this time though). Anyway to make a long story shorter I found I could play but need guitars with the belly cut and arm bevel of a Stratocaster. I built a few but it was my last experiment where I got it right ($30 classical converted to steel string).







But it has a flat fretboard and it is a little wider than my Strat. So I am building this one as a practice instrument with the narrower string spacing and radius. I am not sure if it will be electric ans acoustic, how acoustic it will be. The main things are its playability and light weight as well as ergonomic features. No, no playing nude. I generally just wear a pair of shorts and do not wear a shirt, but I have to put a piece of cloth between the guitar and my body. But I still get bad enough that I can't have the acoustic on me. So that is where the new project comes in. I have more crap, lots of wood to build with. I want to set up the shop so it is easier and faster to build guitars. I want to learn the craft for my own personal satisfaction. I figure I need to build 50-100 before I think I may half half a clue on how to get the best out of the wood.

That is my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 14, 2021)

Look what I have done to those beautiful clone mothers @Aeroknow  
I took 300 cutting from them, thanks again bro i owe you
Other strains of clone mothers-in-waiting around the room. and a run of 300 Kashmir Kush in 4x4's....2021 season is off and running.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 14, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Yep. Training to be a luthier takes many, many years of intense apprenticeship. It is magical what the good ones can create, I love watching good workshops do their thing. Lots of vids on the process on YT.





http://www.elizabethpitcairn.com/stradivarius/


and the movie, wow


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 14, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Look what I have done to those beautiful clone mothers @Aeroknow
> I took 300 cutting from them, thanks again bro i owe you
> Other strains of clone mothers-in-waiting around the room. and a run of 300 Kashmir Kush in 4x4's....2021 season is off and running.
> View attachment 4826533View attachment 4826534View attachment 4826535


JJ you have canopy issues. I'm sure if you posted this in newbies someone could help you


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 14, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Look what I have done to those beautiful clone mothers @Aeroknow
> I took 300 cutting from them, thanks again bro i owe you
> Other strains of clone mothers-in-waiting around the room. and a run of 300 Kashmir Kush in 4x4's....2021 season is off and running.
> View attachment 4826533View attachment 4826534View attachment 4826535


Shit dude! 300?
I raped them a couple times before you got em lol. Right on.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> JJ you have canopy issues. I'm sure if you posted this in newbies someone could help you


I have to say thanks again to @tyler.durden for the 'pool shock' tip. I have been having incredible success using his formula....


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 14, 2021)

printer said:


> I am barely a beginner player. I wanted to play at different times in life but it got put to the side because of other things. I fell down the rabbit hole by accident. A guy I worked with was retiring and I was making a guitar amp out of scraps of stuff from work and some tubes I had laying around. I never did get it sounding the way I wanted and never got it finished by the time he retired. I thought, since I have the stuff I might as well play poke around to learn what makes the amps tick. I was interested in old amps and would look them up on Youtube. One day I listened to a 30's Gibson amp, it was cool, and on the side it said cigar box guitar. I have heard of them but never heard one.
> 
> So there was this 12 year old kid with three strings on a stick and a cigar box wailing away. I thought, "I could make one of those." so I did. This was pre-neuropathy times but I had back problems that had me laying on the bed after a day at work. I thought, (see, this is the slippery slope) I could do a hollow Telecaster style body but put a soundboard on it. That way I could pluck around while laid up. I built it and, darn, the thing sounded better than my expectations. It 'almost' sounded like an acoustic guitar. We I got this far, I then built myself a small guitar. Then another one, then again, ....
> 
> ...


I wish @Blue Wizard was around, he builds and fixes some amazing things. He'd really enjoy seeing someone else doing it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 14, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I have to say thanks again to @tyler.durden for the 'pool shock' tip. I have be having incredible success using his formula....


That’s what I was using in my cloners when I was rockin cloners


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 14, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Shit dude! 300?
> I raped them a couple times before you got em lol. Right on.


I never minded sloppy seconds


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 14, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I have to say thanks again to @tyler.durden for the 'pool shock' tip. I have be having incredible success using his formula....


LOL see how easy growing can be!! We told you


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 14, 2021)

@raratt 
You recognize those pots in that @doublejj pic?


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I wish @Blue Wizard was around, he builds and fixes some amazing things. He'd really enjoy seeing someone else doing it.


He was one of my fav members  Such a strange, fascinating dude with a diverse range of abilities.


----------



## raratt (Feb 14, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Kashmir Kush


That strain sounds like a nice one.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 14, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I have to say thanks again to @tyler.durden for the 'pool shock' tip. I have be having incredible success using his formula....


My pleasure. It's an honor to contribute to the biggest and baddest grow on RIU.


----------



## raratt (Feb 14, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> @raratt
> You recognize those pots in that @doublejj pic?


I asked on the local facebook page about extra gallon pots and someone delivered about 10 of them for me.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 14, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh yeah. A friend told me it still had activity so I dumped some (~5-6 tblsp) in a small batch of pasta sauce. Whoa! Put me under the table.


Great post number


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 14, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> He was one of my fav members  Such a strange, fascinating dude with a diverse range of abilities.


One of the best. I hope he swings by. I miss him so.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> I asked on the local facebook page about extra gallon pots and someone delivered about 10 of them for me.


I’ll prob have a shiload of those 7gal pots soon if you need some more.
gonna go back to 8-10gal pots per 4x8 tray here soon. That’s what I was doing in paradise. Nothing wrong with the way that the 10-7gals are doing but am gonna switch shit up a little.


----------



## printer (Feb 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I wish @Blue Wizard was around, he builds and fixes some amazing things. He'd really enjoy seeing someone else doing it.


We really appreciate seeing what others can do. I am competent enough around tools and have a reasonable idea how things are made. I tend toward the functional rather than taking things to the level of art. There are some guys on one site that build guitar amplifiers and every little bend in a pice of wire is perfect. I was volunteering at a Pan American shooting competition and talked to one of the shooters. An obviously expensive gun with beautiful wood, gouged out in places, foam taped in others. I mentioned it and the person said it was a tool, if the little additions made him shoot one or two points better then the loss of value in the gun was worth it. I can appreciate the lengths some people go to, I am more about function.

But at times,


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Feb 14, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Mines just propane. But I have four of the five gallon containers. I got my generator for a few hundred bucks. It's nothing fancy but where I live the chances of the power being out for more than a day or two is pretty slim.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a larger tank for propane and another generator. It would mainly be just for the stove, hot water heater, and backyard cooking equipment. Looking at a 250 gallon but a 500 isn't much more. It would be nice to have that fuel on hand if I needed it.
> 
> ...


We have a propane furnace, and a 20kw Generac backup generator. We live in mid Michigan, and frequently lose power. Ice storms are the worst, and being rural, they get the areas with more population back on line first. I had a 15kw Generac for nearly 20 years. I worked, but I wanted to go to a larger, whole house unit. After years of struggling with small gas generators, always in the cold or night, sometimes both, I got the propane unit. I have a 500 gallon tank, I prebuy the propane, the best price is usually August or so. Last year I bought 600 gallons for $1.19 per gallon. That should last about 2 years. It is nice when the lights flecker, and the unit fires right up, no wandering around with a flashlight.....


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 14, 2021)

@curious2garden or anyone else,

what do you know about Rolfing?
My brother in law had it done and changed his life. Says it hurts like fuck, but after trying everything else outside of surgery, this is the only thing that worked for his back.

After the initial 10 sessions, i guess they’ll do more targeted “massages”. It’s not cheap either but what the hell.

even my chiropractor said it works allot of the time. But he said give him a few months first. I’m prob not gonna wait.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 14, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> @curious2garden or anyone else,
> 
> what do you know about Rolfing?
> My brother in law had it done and changed his life. Says it hurts like fuck, but after trying everything else outside of surgery, this is the only thing that worked for his back.
> ...


Deep tissue massage, works for some, not for others. I'm agnostic on it. Let me know if you try it and how it goes.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Deep tissue massage, works for some, not for others. I'm agnostic on it. Let me know if you try it and how it goes.


Will do


----------



## doublejj (Feb 14, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I’ll prob have a shiload of those 7gal pots soon if you need some more.
> gonna go back to 8-10gal pots per 4x8 tray here soon. That’s what I was doing in paradise. Nothing wrong with the way that the 10-7gals are doing but am gonna switch shit up a little.


I feel you, we changed everything & are going to run 225 20gl pots per greenhouse this year. I will plant one entire house in your Wedding Cake.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Great post number


LMAO


----------



## raratt (Feb 14, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I’ll prob have a shiload of those 7gal pots soon if you need some more.
> gonna go back to 8-10gal pots per 4x8 tray here soon. That’s what I was doing in paradise. Nothing wrong with the way that the 10-7gals are doing but am gonna switch shit up a little.


My son in law just picked up a half dozen for me from Golden Valley yesterday. I should be good for awhile, but thanks.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> http://www.elizabethpitcairn.com/stradivarius/
> 
> 
> and the movie, wow


You know, I've never seen that movie. I'll have to check it out. Stradavarius (and Guarnari) instruments go from 2 million to 45 million dollars. Most of that is the history of the instruments, but many artists swear that they are far superior acoustically. They have done many double blind studies that have shown that they are really no better sounding than modern makers' violins, sometimes being beaten by instruments around the 50k mark. Seems there is a bit of The Emperor's New Clothes thing going on there.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 14, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> You know, I've never seen that movie. I'll have to check it out. Stradavarius (and Guarnari) instruments go from 2 million to 45 million dollars. Most of that is the history of the instruments, but many artists swear that they are far superior acoustically. They have done many double blind studies that have shown that they are really no better sounding than modern makers' violins, sometimes being beaten by instruments around the 50k mark. Seems there is a bit of The Emperor's New Clothes thing going on there.


Yeah, I believe debunked but one theory was that the wood harvested during the Little Ice Age (roughly 1300-1800) , was special due to slow growth rate etc. Hence, superior acoustically. Other theories had to do with unique mineral uptake by the trees. I think they command the prices cause they are well made and old, they have lasted for hundreds of years because they were taken care of. Hell, they were expensive when brand new. lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 14, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, I believe debunked but one theory was that the wood harvested during the Little Ice Age (roughly 1300-1800) , was special due to slow growth rate etc. Hence, superior acoustically. Other theories had to do with unique mineral uptake by the trees. I think they command the prices cause they are well made and old, they have lasted for hundreds of years because they were taken care of. Hell, they were expensive when brand new. lol


Yep, there is SO much lore. Another one is the unique varnish he used, some say made from such exotic ingredients as the crushed husks of bees. Lol. The cost is mostly to do with their history though, as the more expensive instruments were owned by colorful historical characters, such as Paganini and certain European royalty. Even his violins that are in horrible condition go for millions. There are equally well made and preserved instruments by well known contemporaries such as Amati, but you'll never see those go for millions. Great modern violins are expensive though, you won't see professional violins go for under 20k. It's common to see symphony players with 60k+ instruments. They almost always appreciate in value, so they are good investments.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 15, 2021)

My wife and I drank whiskey out of a sperm whale's tooth and played electronic battleship, then had king crab, rice pilaf and asparagus


----------



## sarahJane211 (Feb 15, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> They almost always appreciate in value, so they are good investments.


I prefer shelf stable foods and ammo for my investments.
Worth more than gold come TEOTWAWKI.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Feb 15, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Yep, there is SO much lore. Another one is the unique varnish he used, some say made from such exotic ingredients as the crushed husks of bees. Lol. The cost is mostly to do with their history though, as the more expensive instruments were owned by colorful historical characters, such as Paganini and certain European royalty. Even his violins that are in horrible condition go for millions. There are equally well made and preserved instruments by well known contemporaries such as Amati, but you'll never see those go for millions. Great modern violins are expensive though, you won't see professional violins go for under 20k. It's common to see symphony players with 60k+ instruments. They almost always appreciate in value, so they are good investments.


It's a nice story. I've heard a professional play a Strad at the LA Phil. If memory serves it was the Benny Strad. I could not hear any difference. Then again I don't have a very good ear.


----------



## printer (Feb 15, 2021)

And over the years the violins have been modified. The necks are longer now that back then, I think 3/4". The violins crack over the years so the top is removed and repairs made and stuck back together. The bass bar (piece of wood running along the length of the top) is usually made longer to deal with the increased string tension of the longer strings. Almost like people taking a Model T and sticking a V8 under the hood and big tires out back.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 15, 2021)

I played the violin...In 5th grade. It got me out of history class 2 x a week, if I recall, and that was my main reason for wanting to learn. I think it was unanimous that I had zero musical talent.


----------



## raratt (Feb 15, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> asparagus


That is just coming into season around here, $1.99 lb at my local store.


----------



## printer (Feb 15, 2021)

Made an executive decision. Will be a silent guitar (electric).


----------



## raratt (Feb 15, 2021)

Swapped in the new HPS bulb this morning after the girls went to sleep, guess I'll find out in the morning if it works OK.
Road tripped for Chinese takeout, bought beer on the way home. Going to hold down my end of the couch for the rest of the day.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 15, 2021)

I got the 4th aero-cloner set-up and running. By having different colored pucks it's easier to run multiple strains at the same time in the same cloner. Blue=SFVOG.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 15, 2021)

I learned how to weave.....



















Bacon!

And then wrapped up a pork loin and put it in the smoker. Gotta go check the temp in a minute.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 15, 2021)

I laid back down at 5:30 and slept till 2.

Time to greet the world.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Feb 15, 2021)

Took my rabbit to the park for a run.


----------



## printer (Feb 15, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> Took my rabbit to the park for a run.
> View attachment 4827381View attachment 4827384


Awwww...


Called 'my' rabbits for dinner, they both came running. The were not much into sharing before but I threw the slices of bread far enough away so the were not in each other's face when eating.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 15, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> Took my rabbit to the park for a run.
> View attachment 4827381View attachment 4827384


be careful.


https://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/news/video-1041772/Bunny-swooped-hawk-moments-release.html


----------



## manfredo (Feb 15, 2021)

I went and did a plumbing repair for a friend, showed a vacant POS house to another friend, couldn't get any dry ice today because of Presidents Day, and took a loooong power nap!

Dinner time.....Pork chops maybe???


----------



## BŁåžę (Feb 15, 2021)

Spent time with my girl...


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I learned how to weave.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...













Yeah.....just like that.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4827500
> View attachment 4827502
> View attachment 4827507
> 
> Yeah.....just like that.


You aint no Anal Goodson! lol jk that looks legit bro


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 15, 2021)

Gary Goodson said:


> You aint no Anal Goodson! lol jk that looks legit bro


Dude, hands down best poppers I've ever made! And the loin was awesome! They should make candles smell like it.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 15, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> Took my rabbit to the park for a run.
> View attachment 4827381View attachment 4827384


I asked my wife what she thought about maybe getting some rabbits and she said “ hell no I can’t eat no pets “ I was like damn she is savage , I didn’t even mention eating them.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 15, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> Took my rabbit to the park for a run.
> View attachment 4827381View attachment 4827384


Is that the same rabbit that escaped last week and went joy hopping around town?


----------



## manfredo (Feb 15, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Is that the same rabbit that escaped last week and went joy hopping around town?


It looks like it's really happy to be getting out!! Like a dog on a car ride.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Dude, hands down best poppers I've ever made! And the loin was awesome! They should make candles smell like it.


I drooled over that pic for several minutes....and I'm not done yet, lol.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> And the loin was awesome! They should make candles smell like it.


I so like it when they run whole or half loins @.99 lb. Wisht I had more freezer room. Right now it's packed with chili.


----------



## raratt (Feb 16, 2021)

New bulb is working well in the grow room. I think I need to move the hood out away from the wall a bit after I harvest the girls. I put it into one of the ceiling joists but I think I have a piece of hardwood 1X4 I can span between a pair of them to move it out a bit. The hood is light so that should hold it.
Stress test at the Dr's this afternoon, not looking forward to this.
Mornin.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 16, 2021)

Best of luck with that


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> New bulb is working well in the grow room. I think I need to move the hood out away from the wall a bit after I harvest the girls. I put it into one of the ceiling joists but I think I have a piece of hardwood 1X4 I can span between a pair of them to move it out a bit. The hood is light so that should hold it.
> Stress test at the Dr's this afternoon, not looking forward to this.
> Mornin.


The Mrs. had one planned for yesterday & we rescheduled for next week - I have confidence in my driving & my truck but people around here are not exactly used to driving in this.

Edit: -1 deg F with about 5 inches on the ground this a.m.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 16, 2021)

Marigold madness! 

Let the fun begin...


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> New bulb is working well in the grow room. I think I need to move the hood out away from the wall a bit after I harvest the girls. I put it into one of the ceiling joists but I think I have a piece of hardwood 1X4 I can span between a pair of them to move it out a bit. The hood is light so that should hold it.
> Stress test at the Dr's this afternoon, not looking forward to this.
> Mornin.


I hope you're doing well.


----------



## raratt (Feb 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I hope you're doing well.


I survived. Just have to wait for the verdict from the Cardiologist. Just filling squares so she'll work on getting me new BP meds, hopefully.


----------



## bernie344 (Feb 16, 2021)

Just picked over 2kg of tomatoes from my garden.
Soup anyone?


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Feb 16, 2021)

I created a whole bunch of CO2 for my plants.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Feb 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> I survived. Just have to wait for the verdict from the Cardiologist. Just filling squares so she'll work on getting me new BP meds, hopefully.


I hope it comes through for you. Good news is the verdict. Good health to you.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 16, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> I created a whole bunch of CO2 for my plants.


Fart?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Fart?


I think that's called Methane.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 16, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I think that's called Methane.


And if you use a lighter you can get even more.....this can be ground breaking! Touch off a fart when leaving the grow can help....








How Drugs Affect Your Brain Chemistry


Discover the many ways in which drugs can affect the brain and brain chemistry.




www.thoughtco.com


----------



## manfredo (Feb 16, 2021)

My first QWET. Liquid gold.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> My first QWET. Liquid gold. View attachment 4828515


Nice color!


----------



## manfredo (Feb 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Nice color!


Thank you...I was very pleased with the color!! Fingers crossed.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Feb 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Is that the same rabbit that escaped last week and went joy hopping around town?


Nah, escapee was our big rabbit, can't take her out too quick and vicious.
The little rabbit is very gentle and easy to catch.
Had no internet yesterday as the big one bit through the fibre cable.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Feb 16, 2021)

Bareback said:


> I asked my wife what she thought about maybe getting some rabbits and she said “ hell no I can’t eat no pets “ I was like damn she is savage , I didn’t even mention eating them.


Rabbit stew with dumplings ........ very tasty.
Cheapest and easiest meat to breed yourself at home.

Our big rabbit (Thai breed) is actually a meat rabbit I bought as a pet.
Not that good a pet as it's very bitey, you can only pet her when she's in the mood, else it's bloody fingers time.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 16, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> Rabbit stew with dumplings ........ very tasty.
> Cheapest and easiest meat to breed yourself at home.
> 
> Our big rabbit (Thai breed) as actually a meat rabbit I bought as a pet.
> Not that good a pet as it's very bitey, you can only pet her when she's in the mood, else it's bloody fingers time.


My sister and her ex use to raise meat rabbits right in the suburbs of Boston, and they could well afford to eat any meat or fish they chose, but supposedly it's very healthy, especially when you raise them properly and feed them well. I never tried it.


----------



## raratt (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Feb 17, 2021)

I might need to drink!

My day started at 5:30 am with a wake up call from a fire department. Water gushing from a building that I use to own. Not my problem but still stressed me out and I've somehow managed to get dragged into that drama. F***ing idiots!! Some people should not own their own businesses.

Then I went and got a candy thermometer to cook off my QWET....well shit, it just kept cooking and cooking til there was nothing left. Not sure what I did wrong but that was a huge waste and disappointment. 

And then I got a message from the garage door company...the door I ordered back on Sept. 11 of last year, that was to be installed by November 1st, is "ready". The dick called and then sent an email saying "we have been trying several times to get a hold of you"...Uh no you lying piece of shit!!

Yeah, that's my day!!


----------



## raratt (Feb 17, 2021)

They are testing the wind machines in the orchard nearby this afternoon, they will probably be running in the early morning tomorrow to protect the almond blooms.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 18, 2021)

We bought the kids a couple looms for Christmas, so we learned how to knit together. I made these two while on the road, a couple weeks ago.


----------



## solakani (Feb 18, 2021)

Multi strand knit. Busy beavers. Single strand knitting.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 18, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> Rabbit stew with dumplings ........ very tasty.
> Cheapest and easiest meat to breed yourself at home.
> 
> Our big rabbit (Thai breed) is actually a meat rabbit I bought as a pet.
> Not that good a pet as it's very bitey, you can only pet her when she's in the mood, else it's bloody fingers time.


We get beer rabbit stew at the local Chinese place sometimes. It is indeed very, very tasty.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 18, 2021)

neosapien said:


> We get beer rabbit stew at the local Chinese place sometimes. It is indeed very, very tasty.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 18, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4829795


Gmta


----------



## lokie (Feb 18, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4829795


Br'er rabbit would be tough, I think.


----------



## raratt (Feb 18, 2021)

Did my federal taxes, letting my brain take a break before doing the state ones.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> Did my federal taxes, letting my brain take a break before doing the state ones.


I have that on my radar too....But I am really stretching it out...Going to "gather" this month and "prepare" next month....and hopefully paint my bathroom next month too.

Too much going on in my scrambled brain ATM 

I'm about to make bubble hash...the trim has been in a cooler with dry ice for 2 days, out on my cold garage. I'm positive it's 40 below zero...The trichs should be about jumping out of the bag, lol

And I am re-thinking the QWET...I cooked it off at 235F in an oil bath. I was reading the Source Turbo machine cooks it off at 100F, so perhaps I had it a little too hot...and I was only working with 15 grams of bud...I imagine a much larger quantity is actually easier to work with....But I should have gotten at least 2 grams of oil from what I have read, and it was nice sticky bud.

But when cooking I was down to about 1 gram of oil and it still had alcohol in it, as it was still bubbling...I went ahead and put it in a CCell, and it's like the consistency or baby oil, and it got darker in color. It actually vapes pretty good, but tastes less than stellar. 

I only did about a 5-7 minute wash too....Lots of things to try and improve upon, but the first run was so very disappointing, especially when I had that beautiful golden wash...Ugh! 

If it was easy everyone would do it, and I am going to have to set up a recovery system so I don't blow the place up! I felt like Walter White yesterday, except Walter made some good shit!!!


----------



## raratt (Feb 18, 2021)

Girls are watered. 
51 and cloudy outside, at least the north wind quit.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 18, 2021)

At least I can still make bubble hash. Awesome full melt bubble hash no less


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 18, 2021)

Woke up at 7, back to sleep by 8:30, awake again at 11:45

it’s been a good day.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 19, 2021)

I had a pleasant experience with EBay last night. They now are using customer support agents from Ireland, and I talked to 3 who were all super polite and helpful...By the end of the evening, I had a $120 refund on a Chinese bike battery, AND I still have the battery!! The seller wrote me and begged me to remove my negative feedback since he "gave" me the battery. Ha, slim chance of that happening!!


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I had a pleasant experience with EBay last night. They now are using customer support agents from Ireland, and I talked to 3 who were all super polite and helpful...By the end of the evening, I had a $120 refund on a Chinese bike battery, AND I still have the battery!! The seller wrote me and begged me to remove my negative feedback since he "gave" me the battery. Ha, slim chance of that happening!!


What happened with the battery?


----------



## raratt (Feb 19, 2021)

50 degrees and a drizzly gray day. Not doing anything outside today. Wish we had a fireplace.
Mornin.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## doublejj (Feb 19, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 4830852


New Teslas can do this......


----------



## doublejj (Feb 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> 50 degrees and a drizzly gray day. Not doing anything outside today. Wish we had a fireplace.
> Mornin.


at least is so good to see the Sierras covered in snow this time of year.....my well could use the water


----------



## raratt (Feb 19, 2021)

doublejj said:


> at least is so good to see the Sierras covered in snow this time of year.....my well could use the water


We're still way behind, these little piddly storms aren't amounting to much. I saw images of Folsom lake yesterday, still a big ring around it.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> We're still way behind, these little piddly storms aren't amounting to much. I saw images of Folsom lake yesterday, still a big ring around it.


it's still early however it's better to get snow late in the season. There have been times with no snow in the sierras this time of year. I believe the upper sierras are getting more snow. I'm hoping not to need water delivery this year. Because of this we have cut back our plans and will only grow inside the greenhouse this season, nothing outdoors...


----------



## raratt (Feb 19, 2021)

doublejj said:


> it's still early however it's better to get snow late in the season. There have been times with no snow in the sierras this time of year. I believe the upper sierras are getting more snow. I'm hoping not to need water delivery this year. Because of this we have cut back our plans and will only grow inside the greenhouse this season, nothing outdoors...


Not horrible, but not great.

NORTHNumber of Stations Reporting3232Average snow water equivalent15.5"15.5"Percent of April 1 Reporting54%54%Percent of Normal for this date67%68%CENTRALNumber of Stations Reporting4242Average snow water equivalent17.2"17.2"Percent of April 1 Reporting59%59%Percent of Normal for this date75%76%SOUTHNumber of Stations Reporting2929Average snow water equivalent10.2"10.3"Percent of April 1 Reporting40%40%Percent of Normal for this date53%53%


----------



## doublejj (Feb 19, 2021)

also they keep Folsom Lake low this time of year, the American River can dump pretty hard this time of year so they always keep the lake from filling all the way. I used to work directly below Folsom Dam and the entire prison would vibrate from the rumble of the water rushing from Folsom Dam and right by the prison....all the green area to the right in this picture is Folsom Prison. The inmates locked in their cells just below the dam were pretty worried then the dam broke in 1995...i was there that day


----------



## manfredo (Feb 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> What happened with the battery?


It was the first one I had ordered from China. Bottom line it was a sleazy seller who got what she deserved. It's only a 13-3 battery that they were claiming to be 48 volts and 58 Ah, which I'm pretty sure isn't even possible out of that 39 batteries.

The 2nd one seems OK, although I'd like to have it tested and see if it really puts out 20 amps...It is holding a charge ok at least.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 19, 2021)

inmates built the original Folsom Dam back in the 1880's. It was the first hydro electric dam on the west coast, to supply power to Sacramento and help control flooding in the Valley. Folsom prison is built on a giant granite quarry...used the same rock to build the Folsom prison walls...


----------



## manfredo (Feb 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> 50 degrees and a drizzly gray day. Not doing anything outside today. Wish we had a fireplace.
> Mornin.


Damn 50?? I'd be breaking out the shorts and flip flops...lol 

I am ready for spring!!


----------



## raratt (Feb 19, 2021)

State taxes are done.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 19, 2021)

Traded in my bmw. Coolant issues and a jacked up head gasket. I miss it but I got reliability now and not a rear wheel drive sedan in michigan winters. Goodbye Clause, you will be missed

The replacement is a cherokee. Reliable, boring as hell.. doubt it's fast enough for a ticket but it's clean. Im adulting hard as fuck


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It was the first one I had ordered from China. Bottom line it was a sleazy seller who got what she deserved. It's only a 13-3 battery that they were claiming to be 48 volts and 58 Ah, which I'm pretty sure isn't even possible out of that 39 batteries.
> 
> The 2nd one seems OK, although I'd like to have it tested and see if it really puts out 20 amps...It is holding a charge ok at least.


Well that blows, but unfortunately with these batteries, if the price seems too good to be true, it usually is.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 19, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Traded in my bmw. Coolant issues and a jacked up head gasket. I miss it but I got reliability now and not a rear wheel drive sedan in michigan winters. Goodbye Clause, you will be missed
> View attachment 4831235
> The replacement is a cherokee. Reliable, boring as hell.. doubt it's fast enough for a ticket but it's clean. Im adulting hard as fuck
> View attachment 4831237


I thought you would never get a jeep? Well I guess it's still not.....





















Haha they drive nice.....as a big time xj owner I had to try it when it came out.......it's cool. The pass seat storage is nice. It's smooth....I tested it out in the winter on a back road in vt......it works for what it's intended for. What trim did you get? New?


----------



## srh88 (Feb 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I thought you would never get a jeep? Well I guess it's still not.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a lightly used sport. Really just wanted reliability. It's not a jeep. It's a fiat with a jeep badge lol. It's nothing special, I had a wrangler as a kid. That was a 4.0 monster. The fiat jeep is only the 2.4.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 19, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Just a lightly used sport. Really just wanted reliability. It's not a jeep. It's a fiat with a jeep badge lol. It's nothing special, I had a wrangler as a kid. That was a 4.0 monster. The fiat jeep is only the 2.4.


I feel ya, I sometimes think about trading my Volvo for a Toyota, but then I remember that my mechanics kids need to eat too, so I just bend over and apply the lube...


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 19, 2021)

srh88 said:


> a fiat with a jeep badge


Those are confidence-inspiring words right there.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I feel ya, I sometimes think about trading my Volvo for a Toyota, but then I remember that my mechanics kids need to eat too, so I just bend over apply the lube...


I looked real hard for a 4runner, rav4, tacoma. Toyota people are hard-core, they dont trade in, they pass down through generations


----------



## printer (Feb 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Damn 50?? I'd be breaking out the shorts and flip flops...lol
> 
> I am ready for spring!!


15 F in the garage. Ripped a couple of 2"x3"s on the tablesaw. Did not bother to put clothes on for it. Wasn't going to be there too long so why bother?


----------



## srh88 (Feb 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Those are confidence-inspiring words right there.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 19, 2021)

srh88 said:


> I looked real hard for a 4runner, rav4, tacoma. Toyota people are hard-core, they dont trade in, they pass down through generations


My brother has a 1999 Corolla closing in on 300k, you have to open the driver side door from the outside because the handle is broken, and the headliner is falling off.

He refuses to let it go, and wouldn’t sell it to me for $1000, lol


----------



## srh88 (Feb 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> My brother has a 1999 Corolla closing in on 300k, you have to open the driver side door from the outside because the handle is broken, and the headliner is falling off.
> 
> He refuses to let it go, and wouldn’t sell it to me for $1000, lol


It's finally getting broken in I don't blame him lol


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 19, 2021)

srh88 said:


> It's finally getting broken in I don't blame him lol


I want to use it for a delivery vehicle till the wheels fall off, but I suspect he’ll be driving it for a few more years


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 19, 2021)

srh88 said:


> I looked real hard for a 4runner, rav4, tacoma. Toyota people are hard-core, they dont trade in, they pass down through generations


. I have 2 corollas now a 2015 and 2018. Before that’s 2005 and 2008 Corolla. Those cars are special.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 19, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Just a lightly used sport. Really just wanted reliability. It's not a jeep. It's a fiat with a jeep badge lol. It's nothing special, I had a wrangler as a kid. That was a 4.0 monster. The fiat jeep is only the 2.4.


Yeah, they call it a jeep product. It's still gets the job done.....you can get to work. And I'm sure very mild camping can be done. 

Still have my one xj with a long arm.......don't think I will ever get rid of it.......just bought all new stainless brake lines for it this fall I have to put on.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 19, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> . I have 2 corollas now a 2015 and 2018. Before that’s 2005 and 2008 Corolla. Those cars are special.


I’ve had a Camry and a Corolla. Both were champions that died glorious deaths in battle, not of old age.

One of which was actually purchased with donations from my RIU family during a very low point in my life.

Don’t worry y’all, I’m still paying it forward for that one!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 19, 2021)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4831260


Nah real ones are square....


----------



## raratt (Feb 19, 2021)

We had a 94 Cherokee. I had a 64 Waggoneer for awhile also.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 19, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Just a lightly used sport. Really just wanted reliability. It's not a jeep. It's a fiat with a jeep badge lol. It's nothing special, I had a wrangler as a kid. That was a 4.0 monster. The fiat jeep is only the 2.4.


Nice!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> We had a 94 Cherokee. I had a 64 Waggoneer for awhile also.


I've had almost as many jeeps as I've had skis....lol....no not even close. But I have had a number of xj's and a few wranglers.......but never a full size. My friend has a big original 2 door cherokee that's a sweet work in progress.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 19, 2021)

printer said:


> 15 F in the garage. Ripped a couple of 2"x3"s on the tablesaw. Did not bother to put clothes on for it. Wasn't going to be there too long so why bother?


My mind conjures visions of anatomy in peril.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 19, 2021)

Does anyone think the electric cars are going to take off even after the deep freeze in Texas and the turbines freezing up and the push for the new green deal?


----------



## printer (Feb 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> My mind conjures visions of anatomy in peril.


I cut them short before ripping them. Only needed 32" lengths so not a lot of drama.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 19, 2021)

printer said:


> I cut them short before ripping them. Only needed 32" lengths so not a lot of drama.


Sounds like the stock wasn’t the only short thing in the room.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 19, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Does anyone think the electric cars are going to take off even after the deep freeze in Texas and the turbines freezing up and the push for the new green deal?


Not a serious question, right?


----------



## printer (Feb 19, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Does anyone think the electric cars are going to take off even after the deep freeze in Texas and the turbines freezing up and the push for the new green deal?


And that is what I wonder about electrics in Canada. The Texas cold snap would almost be shorts weather in some locals here. At -30 to -40 you run your car until it gets warm otherwise your windshield freezes up with your breath and you can't see a thing. Wondering how we can get across some of our areas in the country.


----------



## printer (Feb 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Sounds like the stock wasn’t the only short thing in the room.


I wasn't planing on using it at the time so no worries.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 19, 2021)

printer said:


> planing


----------



## raratt (Feb 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I've had almost as many jeeps as I've had skis....lol....no not even close. But I have had a number of xj's and a few wranglers.......but never a full size. My friend has a big original 2 door cherokee that's a sweet work in progress.


I had FJ-40's for offroad, I've had 4 of em. Still have one project n the garage.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 19, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Just a lightly used sport. Really just wanted reliability. It's not a jeep. It's a fiat with a jeep badge lol. It's nothing special, I had a wrangler as a kid. That was a 4.0 monster. The fiat jeep is only the 2.4.


Sorry for the double response...


----------



## raratt (Feb 19, 2021)

Cooking the red beans and rice I didn't get to for Mardi Gras for dinner.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> I had FJ-40's for offroad, I've had 4 of em. Still have one project n the garage.


I know.....my wife said no......


----------



## raratt (Feb 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I know.....my wife said no......


You sure? Power steering, SBC, shackle reversal in the front, 4" body lift, hard top...lol.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 19, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Does anyone think the electric cars are going to take off even after the deep freeze in Texas and the turbines freezing up and the push for the new green deal?


Electric is gonna keep growing and hydrogen will be right behind it. 

Lol I clicked that jeep vid and my car knows


----------



## printer (Feb 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


>


Oh, I want one of thoths, 

Darn keyboard.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> You sure? Power steering, SBC, shackle reversal in the front, 4" body lift, hard top...lol.


@DarkWeb ... how can you refuse that


----------



## raratt (Feb 19, 2021)

printer said:


> Oh, I want one of thoths,
> 
> Darn keyboard.


I have one, MIL gave it to me when I sold a bunch of other tools for her.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 19, 2021)

I'm being gifted a BHO extraction set with a case of butane that one of my customers acquired and he doesn't know how to use it...hahahaha, hehehehe...I don't know how to use it either, but I do know how to use YouTube.  I'm gonna really need to make a donation to the fire department here soon!!


----------



## raratt (Feb 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm being gifted a BHO extraction set with a case of butane that one of my customers acquired and he doesn't know how to use it...hahahaha, hehehehe...I don't know how to use it either, but I do know how to use YouTube.  I'm gonna really need to make a donation to the fire department here soon!!


Honey oils...


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 19, 2021)

printer said:


> Oh, I want one of thoths,
> 
> Darn keyboard.


If someone could just explain to me how it turns 







into


----------



## printer (Feb 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have one, MIL gave it to me when I sold a bunch of other tools for her.


I have a cheap one that, well it is a piece of crap. Snipe anyone? Doesn't want to catch the wood too feed and then you are taking to big a slice. That is from what I remember. Just been using a hand plane for now.


----------



## raratt (Feb 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> If someone could just explain to me how it turns
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FM


----------



## printer (Feb 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> If someone could just explain to me how it turns


I see that log and see so many back and side sets for acoustic guitars.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> If someone could just explain to me how it turns
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Carefully


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 19, 2021)

printer said:


> I see that log and see so many back and side sets for acoustic guitars.


I cannot endorse wholesale luting.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 19, 2021)

srh88 said:


> @DarkWeb ... how can you refuse that


Synergy suspension (built it when it was poly performance and it's now sold as kind of a kit) long arm front....long flat leafs and long shackles in the rear........smooth and long legs. It's not one of those "it rides like a jeep" So much more then that though..... One front tire can be on the ground when the other is at your shoulder before one of the back tires come up.......it's held back by the parking brake cable getting hung up on the exhaust........a yj cable is longer and on the list. It's actually been many jeeps I've had over the last 20 years.....it's mostly just parts I've transferred to a new body. The new body is nice and clean....got it in south pa a bunch of years back.


----------



## printer (Feb 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I cannot endorse wholesale luting.


Besides, I would probably have to get dressed.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 19, 2021)

printer said:


> Besides, I would probably have to get dressed.


the Starkersvari sold poorly.


----------



## printer (Feb 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> the Starkersvari sold poorly.


Maybe if I redesigned the label as a fig leaf?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 19, 2021)

printer said:


> Maybe if I redesigned the label as a fig leaf?


I suspect the bow has more possibilities.


----------



## printer (Feb 19, 2021)

Now days almost anything has more possibilities.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 19, 2021)

doublejj said:


> it's still early however it's better to get snow late in the season. There have been times with no snow in the sierras this time of year


It’s actually kinda funny my life.

it didn’t rain for shit most of 2018.
the god damn fire was Nov 8th. Just a little while after it finally started raining and didn’t let up. Lol. What a god damn fucking joke!
Evacuation order was finally lifted a month after the fire, when we all could finally go visit our burned down houses.
the fucking rain. It didn’t stop.

i bought my new property that December 2018, couldn’t get my trailer out here until April cause the fucking rain wouldn’t let up. WTF!

Texas is fucking freezing.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 19, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> My car, like all the other cars in my area, was under almost 3 feet of snow. I knew it would take a couple of hours to free it, so I took an uber to the pharmacy and back to pick up some medication. I pulled the shovel out of the storage shed when I returned, the snow is just gonna get harder, heavier, and wetter the longer I waited. Took about 90 mins of non-stop work to get rid of enough snow to move the car in and out of the spot, plus there was about 18 inches of snow covering the car itself, like a poorly frosted cake. In Chicago, there is an unofficial rule that if you take the time and effort to dig out your parking spot, you can put lawn furniture in said spot to keep it as your own for a few weeks. The mayor usually backs this practice and gives a date by which you have to move the furniture or the city tosses it. It was nice to see many other folks digging out their cars and a lot of lawn furniture keeping spots. If someone dares to move your chairs and parks in your spot, chances are they are going to come back to a fucked up car (keyed, tail lights kick in, etc..), so that rarely happens. Lord knows I've fucked up my share of cars for violating this policy. Anyway, I have a lot of weed to deliver tomorrow, so I'm glad I got this done. Plus, I won't have to work out tonight, as that was plenty of exercise. Now I just have to find my lawn chairs...


I hadn't been out of the house in about ten days, so I finally had to go out to get some groceries. Unfortunately, my car is buried up to the windows again, and I just don't see the point of digging it out when we have more snow coming. So I took an Uber to and from the store today - $20 extra but fuck it. Really $30 extra since I tipped both drivers $5. Pandemic unemployment has more stringent requirements since there is rampant fraud going on, so I had to get together some paperwork. Most people send in their tax forms, but since I don't do taxes, I had to send in an affidavit and my biz licenses. The licenses had the wrong dates on them, so I watched some YT vids on MS Paint, and learned how to change the dates. They looked perfect, just really great forgeries. I was so proud. Sent everything in last week, and got my redetermination today that everything passed and I get a few more months. Buds and Suds time a la @raratt !


----------



## PizzaMan5000 (Feb 19, 2021)

There's a 4' diameter maple burl across the street from me, on city property....
I hope I can talk the city workers into letting me keep "the weird knot" ,
It's ugly, they should cut that tree down anyway...


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 20, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Traded in my bmw. Coolant issues and a jacked up head gasket. I miss it but I got reliability now and not a rear wheel drive sedan in michigan winters. Goodbye Clause, you will be missed
> View attachment 4831235
> The replacement is a cherokee. Reliable, boring as hell.. doubt it's fast enough for a ticket but it's clean. Im adulting hard as fuck
> View attachment 4831237


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 20, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> My mind conjures visions of anatomy in peril.


Stay away from the Ryobi portables?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 20, 2021)

printer said:


> Oh, I want one of thoths,
> 
> Darn keyboard.


Those are nice. I have a sweet Delta lunchbox planer I love.


----------



## Eugenios (Feb 20, 2021)

I got out of bed.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 20, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> If someone could just explain to me how it turns
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think you can turn wood into metal unless there's a form of inorganic chemistry I'm unaware of.


----------



## solakani (Feb 20, 2021)

Prep for Aloo Masala Potato Curry done


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I don't think you can turn wood into metal unless there's a form of inorganic chemistry I'm unaware of.


Yeah I flunked alchemy


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 20, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Yeah I flunked alchemy


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I don't think you can turn wood into metal unless there's a form of inorganic chemistry I'm unaware of.


Plainly impossible.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 20, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Planely impossible.


FIFY


----------



## printer (Feb 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> FIFY


----------



## Wastei (Feb 20, 2021)

Built and installed the first scrog net in one of the tents, initial stretch, bent down and now first day of flower. Cheers!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 20, 2021)

printer said:


>


I have time in one of these:

We did a soft field landing at San Clemente Airport after taking off from Meadowlark. Unfortunately CN's posted plane was all metal


----------



## raratt (Feb 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I have time in one of these:
> View attachment 4831840
> We did a soft field landing at San Clemente Airport after taking off from Meadowlark. Unfortunately CN's posted plane was all metal


When dope was a major part of building an aircraft.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> When dope was a major part of building an aircraft.


Yeah, when hub retired from the military he took his A&P and they still asked dope questions. He trained on a Buff and worked on C-141's so he laughed a lot about that.

PS they use doping in CPUs etc... today


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 20, 2021)

printer said:


>


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 20, 2021)

cannabineer said:


>


Thats not the gratest way to fly.


----------



## lokie (Feb 20, 2021)

cannabineer said:


>


----------



## sarahJane211 (Feb 20, 2021)

Went to a 'Ganja Party' run by the local university.
Only fan leaves are allowed, flower or seed will still get you jail time.
Fan leaves in food, coffee, smoothies ..... the entire event was free but a bit too many people attended.
The locals are convinced fan leaves have medicinal properties, and now is the first time in 40 years they are allowed to legally use them.


----------



## printer (Feb 20, 2021)

They are just midget fan leaves.


I have been stumbling along with my , is it acoustic, or electric guitar? Either way is not all that compatible building wise with the other. So I decide electric. Shoot, need to build up the sides. that was why the cutting 2x3's in the garage. Of course I used a Stratocaster body to determine the length, later realizing they are shorter in the butt end. So glue a piece on there also, then a few more. Got the last two pieces glued up and sliced my thumb with a razor blade. You know, if it were not for bad luck...

Stubborn as I am I planed down the back and top with a hand plane, even with the thumb. The bandad wasn't sticking so I wrapped it with masking tape. Keeps the water out pretty well in the shower also. I just did a rough level. I'll flatten it out tomorrow and then draw the shape on it. I'll cut it out then smooth the edges, cut the arm and rib bevels. then finish shaping the top. Then flip it over and rout out a ledge for a spruce sheet to sit on as a cover. Then hog out the unneeded bits and make it as hollow as practical. Almost would vbe easier building up lake an acoustic guitar but I want to do a fair amount of beveling the edges and it gets complicated in an acoustic. I'll do it on the next one.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 21, 2021)

I had the fireplace going all last week. I figure why not cook on it, old school style!


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 21, 2021)

Gary Goodson said:


> I had the fireplace going all last week. I figure why not cook on it, old school style!
> View attachment 4832804View attachment 4832805
> View attachment 4832806View attachment 4832807
> View attachment 4832811View attachment 4832809


Yum! Chicken looks perfect. What's the soupy stuff?


----------



## manfredo (Feb 21, 2021)

Damn I just had breakfast and you're making me hungry again!

Growing up, we had a big woodstove in the kitchen... I remember my mom making a pot of chili on sub zero days and it would be simmering there on the woodstove all afternoon for whenever you needed a warm-up. Good stuff!!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 21, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yum! Chicken looks perfect. What's the soupy stuff?


Ranchero beans.


----------



## solakani (Feb 21, 2021)

Gary Goodson said:


> Ranchero beans.


Looks good. I love cooking with fire. When I am not using the grill, I have meat on a stick and stand them around the fire.


----------



## raratt (Feb 21, 2021)

Progressively going through the kitchen cleaning appliances. Got the fridge done so far, the outside anyway. The dishwasher won't be hard. The stove might need to wait until tomorrow, I may run out of initiative..


----------



## manfredo (Feb 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> Progressively going through the kitchen cleaning appliances. Got the fridge done so far, the outside anyway. The dishwasher won't be hard. The stove might need to wait until tomorrow, I may run out of initiative..


Must have been a cleaning bug in the air today...I spent the afternoon giving my bedroom a deep cleaning and it took all afternoon! And did several loads of laundry.

Just went and grabbed a "take & bake" pizza from the market...No cooking tonight!


----------



## raratt (Feb 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Must have been a cleaning bug in the air today...I spent the afternoon giving my bedroom a deep cleaning and it took all afternoon! And did several loads of laundry.
> 
> Just went and grabbed a "take & bake" pizza from the market...No cooking tonight!


My son decided to pull out a bunch of wood I had stacked up to see if the termites were in it. Yes they were. He was using the miter saw to chunk off the bad spots to go in the fire pit. I sprayed under where they came out of hoping that will keep them out for awhile. He always finds stuff for me to do...lol.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 21, 2021)

yeah you guys probably have big problems with termites. We have them here but they are not too common, and only seem to like certain woods as food. Usually they do minor damage here, but I have seen some fairly extensive damage a few times. They probably don't like the cold.


----------



## raratt (Feb 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> yeah you guys probably have big problems with termites. We have them here but they are not too common, and only seem to like certain woods as food. Usually they do minor damage here, but I have seen some fairly extensive damage a few times. They probably don't like the cold.


We have a lot of subterranean in the valley, the other type stay in the woods pretty much. These will make a dirt covered tunnel to get to wood, they don't like sunlight.


----------



## raratt (Feb 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> chunk off the bad spots to go in the fire pit.


I get it now, he just wanted to play in the fire pit, duh. Pyro.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 21, 2021)

@raratt did you see that engine failure and turn back to DIA? That cowl in the guys yard was a stunner!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> @raratt did you see that engine failure and turn back to DIA? That cowl in the guys yard was a stunner!


The shimmy in what was left of the fan was something.
No injuries! Win


----------



## raratt (Feb 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> @raratt did you see that engine failure and turn back to DIA? That cowl in the guys yard was a stunner!


Yeah, thank god there was another engine.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 21, 2021)

It's amazing no one was injured on the ground...there were a few close calls.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It's amazing no one was injured on the ground...there were a few close calls.


Yes, the pictures of the debris falling was shocking.


----------



## raratt (Feb 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yes, the pictures of the debris falling was shocking.


They flew a 135 R model into the ground on base here once, I guess they skipped two engines off the ground on a touch and go and they made the mistake of turning into the side with the damaged engines. It couldn't pull out with no power on the down side.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> They flew a 135 R model into the ground on base here once, I guess they skipped two engines off the ground on a touch and go and they made the mistake of turning into the side with the damaged engines. It couldn't pull out with no power on the down side.











Near-crash 3 decades ago brings C-141 crew together to say goodbye to old ‘friend’


Integrity First, Service Before Self and Excellence in All We Do are more than mere words on a page, they are Air Force Core values; the foundation in which every Airmen builds character.For



www.dm.af.mil





One of hubs babies. They lost #3 with a turbine wheel failure and when it separated from the engine it went through #4 cowling on one side, and through the fuselage on the other. Then started a fire in the palletized cargo. They were at max gross take off weight, when this occurred at less than 1000 ft. They inched the flaps up by degree and made back.

Another one of his babies did a dutch roll when its' yaw damper failed. He lived in interesting times.

Hub said to tell you he was in Iso docks for the first and Job Control for the second.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> They flew a 135 R model into the ground on base here once, I guess they skipped two engines off the ground on a touch and go and they made the mistake of turning into the side with the damaged engines. It couldn't pull out with no power on the down side.


Was it empty, hopefully?


----------



## raratt (Feb 21, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Was it empty, hopefully?


Of fuel, pretty much. They use the same fuel to fly with as what they use to refuel. The Q model had separate tanks for the SR-71 JP-7 fuel. The crew didn't make it. Edit: I guess it was an A model, 1985. They did skip an engine though, they had trainers on board also, 7 died.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 21, 2021)

Well, it's started... this may take a while to finish. Wish me luck. I've never done cabinets before.




Damn, my back hurts.

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 22, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Well, it's started... this may take a while to finish. Wish me luck. I've never done cabinets before.
> 
> View attachment 4833430
> View attachment 4833431View attachment 4833432View attachment 4833433
> ...


I need your counter tile!! I can't find replacements for mine. Ok I probably need new counters and cabinets too. I kept telling myself I'd build them   then it was I'd build the carcasses and buy the doors. I smoke some really good weed!


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 22, 2021)

Alpenglow


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 22, 2021)

Another best day ever


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 22, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Another best day ever


Yeah man get it!


----------



## solakani (Feb 22, 2021)

Did upper body workout with 13 lbs. sledge hammer. 8 reps front arm raise 8 reps lateral arm raise. Tomorrow I am going to feel like Thor or just sore.


----------



## raratt (Feb 22, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Well, it's started... this may take a while to finish. Wish me luck. I've never done cabinets before.
> 
> View attachment 4833430
> View attachment 4833431View attachment 4833432View attachment 4833433
> ...


Wish I could afford cabinets, them damn things must be made of gold. I have a small kitchen also.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 22, 2021)

Snowing like a MF'er out there but the smoker is rippin!


----------



## raratt (Feb 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Snowing like a MF'er out there but the smoker is rippin!
> View attachment 4834253


That's dedication.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> That's dedication.


I don't fuck around


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 22, 2021)

Ha I actually used that shovel to clear that spot when I started.


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> Wish I could afford cabinets, them damn things must be made of gold. I have a small kitchen also.


If you were here I could make a whole kitchen go missing from site and magically appear at your place. I’ve got 80 going in this year


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Snowing like a MF'er out there but the smoker is rippin!
> View attachment 4834253


Do you live on the North Pole cunt, that’s hectic!!
Outstanding commitment on the smoker


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 22, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Do you live on the North Pole cunt, that’s hectic!!
> Outstanding commitment on the smoker


I bought a snow globe....


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 22, 2021)

Went on a bike ride


----------



## farmingfisherman (Feb 22, 2021)

Worked this morning tell I ripped out the ground effect fairiing/shields under my work van trying to service my accounts. Turns out frozen snow/ice is way tougher than the plastic they use on the cars of today.


----------



## raratt (Feb 22, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> If you were here I could make a whole kitchen go missing from site and magically appear at your place. I’ve got 80 going in this year


Hell 10 cabinets or so would do it.


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> Hell 10 cabinets or so would do it.


I’m not here to fuck spiders mate


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 22, 2021)

Almost got the lath wrapped up but had to fall back on some interior framing. My plasterer buddies are ready but i gotta get the inside ready for everything else 
I had zero time to frame the interior walls before the trusses HAD to be flung up there so paying the price now lol. Fucking covid.
Hoping to get the interior framing done and ready for inspection before i leave for the funeral down south on the 4th. Been hard with all the gardening but what can you do lol.
@bk78
Flowering cycle begins the day you flip mother fuker
Looking back at the kitchen to the right, billiard room on the left

oh yeah! The god damn french doors finally arrived(on the left)Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 22, 2021)

a few more nickel dime walls and done 




@bk78 

who starts counting flowing cycle 2 weeks after you flip the lights? Lmao


----------



## printer (Feb 22, 2021)

Got all full of sawdust. The stuff is like grit on my skin and becomes irritating. Almost like I rolled around in fiberglass. But I got the the general shape down. Next I have to roll the edges and then do the bevels. This has not been the way to do this but when you start with not knowing where you are going acoustic or electric. Oh well, it will get done.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Feb 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4834350


Looks great! Sounds like pushing past trusses when building walls is a pain in the ass!


----------



## raratt (Feb 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4834350
> View attachment 4834351
> a few more nickel dime walls and done
> 
> ...


How's the back holding up Bro?


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 22, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Looks great! Sounds like pushing past trusses when building walls is a pain in the ass!


Not ideal that’s for sure. But at least there’s no rain and weather to fuck up the studs. Lumber is garbage. I fucking hate wood.
Worst part is notching the exterior top plates where intersecting interior walls attach  not that big of a deal. Kinda fucked where there’s walls under vaulted ceiling to exterior, but they do let us use tie plates.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> Wish I could afford cabinets, them damn things must be made of gold. I have a small kitchen also.


I got real wood, fuck that compressed shit, and granite tops. After taxes 1150. Now mind you we got 20% off the cabinets and 5% off the countertop. 
Whatever happened to 5k for a new kitchen? Those days are gone.

SH420


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> How's the back holding up Bro?


Making material runs and trips for to the chiropractor is what’s fucking me bro. And then both my elbows. I need another round of shots but don’t have time for that shit. Hard to even hold up a nail gun some times! Can’t even make the shit up lmao.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Feb 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Not ideal that’s for sure. But at least there’s now rain and weather to fuck up the studs. Lumber is garbage. I fucking hate wood.
> Worst part is notching the exterior top plates where intersecting interior walls attach  not that big of a deal. Kinda fucked where there’s walls under vaulted ceiling to exterior, but they do let us use tie plates.


Sounds like the sawzaw is getting some play time!


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 22, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Sounds like the sawzaw is getting some play time!


FUCK an A bro. And thank god for the multi tool


----------



## raratt (Feb 22, 2021)

Pulled down a trim board around my garage window. I used rough cut wood and it didn't stand up to the heat and rain. Have to splice in a piece of exterior siding where the water got behind the trim and rotted it. Glad I saved a full width piece of it when I was finished. Grilled pork chops and steamed asparagus for dinner. Buds and suds in progress.


----------



## raratt (Feb 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> And thank god for the multi tool


I need to get one...


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 22, 2021)

Holy crap! Why have I made poppers any other way? The sausage, peppers and onions was damn good too. Oh and if you get the chance smoke grapes.......it's amazing


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 22, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I got real wood, fuck that compressed shit, and granite tops. After taxes 1150. Now mind you we got 20% off the cabinets and 5% off the countertop.
> Whatever happened to 5k for a new kitchen? Those days are gone.
> 
> SH420


If my buddy still had his shop open in hollister i could have hooked you up 
They shut down when the housing crisis happened. They still built me a couple kitchens out of their garage but no more. Sucks. Not even sure what i’m gonna do this time.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> If my buddy still had his shop open in hollister i could have hooked you up


I bought my house because of the shop. It was a cabinet makers. The place was set up....sweet shop and a nice kitchen


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Holy crap! Why have I made poppers any other way? The sausage, peppers and onions was damn good too. Oh and if you get the chance smoke grapes.......it's amazing


Yeah no. I smoked grapes once. All I got was a sore throat and a headache.


----------



## raratt (Feb 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Holy crap! Why have I made poppers any other way? The sausage, peppers and onions was damn good too. Oh and if you get the chance smoke grapes.......it's amazing


I can't keep them lit...


----------



## raratt (Feb 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I bought my house because of the shop. It was a cabinet makers. The place was set up....sweet shop and a nice kitchen


I bought mine because of the patio cover and yard, built a second garage to house my boat, which I don't have anymore. The grow room is in there now though.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I bought my house because of the shop. It was a cabinet makers. The place was set up....sweet shop and a nice kitchen


I was seriously considering buying all their pimp shit and opening my own shop.
I used to work for my buddies dad growing up, on the side, making high end furniture and kitchens.
I grew up having a hard on for Norm Abram.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I was seriously considering buying all their pimp shit and opening my own shop.
> I used to work for my buddies dad growing up, on the side, making high end furniture and kitchens.
> I grew up having a hard on for Norm Abram.


I think I overimagined that.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I think I overimagined that.


Ditto


----------



## raratt (Feb 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Norm Abram.


I think he had every tool known to mankind, and a couple no one has discovered yet.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Almost got the lath wrapped up but had to fall back on some interior framing. My plasterer buddies are ready but i gotta get the inside ready for everything else
> I had zero time to frame the interior walls before the trusses HAD to be flung up there so paying the price now lol. Fucking covid.
> Hoping to get the interior framing done and ready for inspection before i leave for the funeral down south on the 4th. Been hard with all the gardening but what can you do lol.
> @bk78
> ...


Looking good, bud. Nice choice on the windows and doors. Pella makes a quality product.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ditto





cannabineer said:


> I think I overimagined that.


I get a woody from Norm Abram


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> I think he had every tool known to mankind, and a couple no one has discovered yet.


When I was in college, every lab had its Random Crap drawer. I did some summer research in a lab, and its crap drawer held a tool marked Gilhoolie. Behold.









Gilhoolie - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 22, 2021)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Looking good, bud. Nice choice on the windows and doors. Pella makes a quality product.


this mofo 850 series french was $4200 

and took them for ever  held me up for ever.
3 point locking system what?


----------



## raratt (Feb 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> who starts counting flowing cycle 2 weeks after you flip the lights?


You can harvest 2 weeks early then...


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2021)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Looking good, bud. Nice choice on the windows and doors. Pella makes a quality product.


Haven’t seen you around for a spell! How dey hangin?


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> You can harvest 2 weeks early then...


@bk78 
Fuck yeah dude!
6 weeker! Lmao


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I was seriously considering buying all their pimp shit and opening my own shop.
> I used to work for my buddies dad growing up, on the side, making high end furniture and kitchens.
> I grew up having a hard on for Norm Abram.


I asked but he wanted a inflated price lol yeah I'm not dumb.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 22, 2021)

@bk78


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 22, 2021)

@raratt 
@doublejj
That real deal wedding cake cut i kicked you down only takes 8 weeks tops indoors!

@bk78


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 22, 2021)

God damn i miss trollin mother fuckers


----------



## raratt (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> The place was set up....sweet shop and a nice kitchen


My last place, the one that burned down, i built a pretty badass kitchen for the size. My buddy built the cabinets. Before i was even done finishing, next thing you know I had a rotovap and a bunch of other crap in there. Lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> My last place, the one that burned down, i built a pretty badass kitchen for the size. My buddy built the cabinets. Before i was even done finishing, next thing you know I had a rotovap and a bunch of other crap in there. Lol.


I remember. I had rotavap envy.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I remember. I had rotavap envy.


I wish you would have shot over and checked it out


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I wish you would have shot over and checked it out


Same


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 22, 2021)

@Grandpapy probably remembers how clean i keep my kitchens and shit.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> My last place, the one that burned down, i built a pretty badass kitchen for the size. My buddy built the cabinets. Before i was even done finishing, next thing you know I had a rotovap and a bunch of other crap in there. Lol.


It would have been nice to buy his stuff. Honestly if he left just the storage and tool cabinets in the shop and took the tools I would have been happy too. I worked for the guy so I worked in that space before it was mine. It's cool now but I do miss his layout table.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 22, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I got real wood, fuck that compressed shit, and granite tops. After taxes 1150. Now mind you we got 20% off the cabinets and 5% off the countertop.
> Whatever happened to 5k for a new kitchen? Those days are gone.
> 
> SH420


Holy shit. I just reread ur post.
Kitchen cabs cost around 10k for a good size custom kitchen with boxed in veneer ply and solid face frame, solid doors. That would be a hell of a deal.
Best thing i realized to do over the years is not design a kitchen that needs a full on slab over an island etc. the counter depth granite dudes are killer priced.
This house i will have an island that will need a slab


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> @Grandpapy probably remembers how clean i keep my kitchens and shit.


Hey! I only mentioned it so you could keep the OCD in check


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Haven’t seen you around for a spell! How dey hangin?


Hey bud. Been out for a while. All's well here. Still hanging about the same. Kids are growing fast, but we're still enjoying the 'mom and dad are cool and fun' years. While they last.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 22, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Hey! I only mentioned it so you could keep the OCD in check


Dude that house drove me nuts. I was growing every where i could on top of the garage. No room to grow


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2021)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Hey bud. Been out for a while. All's well here. Still hanging about the same. Kids are growing fast, but we're still enjoying the 'mom and dad are cool and fun' years. While they last.


Great to hear. I hope you and yours stay safe.


----------



## raratt (Feb 22, 2021)

I guess we get a second $1200 since we filed our taxes, who knew?


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 22, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Hey! I only mentioned it so you could keep the OCD in check


Hows the grand kid?
Check out mine


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Holy shit. I just reread ur post.
> Kitchen cabs cost around 10k for a good size custom kitchen with boxed in veneer ply and solid face frame, solid doors. That would be a hell of a deal.
> Best thing i realized to do over the years is not design a kitchen that needs a full on slab over an island etc. the counter depth granite dudes are killer priced.
> This house i will have an island that will need a slab


Holy shit. I forgot a zero! 

SH420


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 22, 2021)

Oh a looker!
Seems my phone can't reach my email so anyway here he is.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Feb 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> this mofo 850 series french was $4200
> View attachment 4834395
> and took them for ever  held me up for ever.
> Tripple locking system what?


way too expensive ......... not to mention French doors should open outwards.


----------



## solakani (Feb 23, 2021)

but my screens open outwards. What to do?


----------



## solakani (Feb 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> Wish I could afford cabinets, them damn things must be made of gold. I have a small kitchen also.


Some of the better mods in my kitchen are the slide out drawers in the lower cabinets and lazy susan in the corners


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 23, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> way too expensive ......... not to mention French doors should open outwards.


Yeah would have been nice but wouldn’t work. I would have had problems with finishing the stucco at the sill. and i’m putting 2x4 foam around all the windows and doors. The doors on an outswing wouldn’t be able to open all the way


----------



## solakani (Feb 23, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Almost got the lath wrapped up but had to fall back on some interior framing. My plasterer buddies are ready but i gotta get the inside ready for everything else
> I had zero time to frame the interior walls before the trusses HAD to be flung up there so paying the price now lol. Fucking covid.
> Hoping to get the interior framing done and ready for inspection before i leave for the funeral down south on the 4th. Been hard with all the gardening but what can you do lol.
> @bk78
> ...


 Wow! kitchen to the right, billiard room on the left and the mad skills to put it all together. Some of my favoUrite things in life. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 23, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> My last place, the one that burned down, i built a pretty badass kitchen for the size. My buddy built the cabinets. Before i was even done finishing, next thing you know I had a rotovap and a bunch of other crap in there. Lol.


That's what I am looking at now...a 2 liter rotovap, and a vacuum chamber & pump. You can buy a decent Chinese set-up for under a grand. Am I wrong to think this would be better than an etoh Pro, for half the cost?? And the Source turbo seems like a toy...a $600 toy that is only capable of processing very small amounts.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 23, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah would have been nice but wouldn’t work. I would have had problems with finishing the stucco at the sill. and i’m putting 2x4 foam around all the windows and doors. The doors on an outswing wouldn’t be able to open all the way


It's looking great! A few more months and then you can give that back a proper rest, hopefully!!

I just waited 5 months for a special order commercial garage door and opener...and they have yet to install it. It was supposed to be completed by November 1st, 2020. And prices are going to really escalate now!!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That's what I am looking at now...a 2 liter rotovap, and a vacuum chamber & pump. You can buy a decent Chinese set-up for under a grand. Am I wrong to think this would be better than an etoh Pro, for half the cost?? And the Source turbo seems like a toy...a $600 toy that is only capable of processing very small amounts.


I only had a 2 liter setup too. I can’t remember what brand but it chinese i think. I’ll try to remember and look back through the threads and see if i can find it.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That's what I am looking at now...a 2 liter rotovap, and a vacuum chamber & pump. You can buy a decent Chinese set-up for under a grand. Am I wrong to think this would be better than an etoh Pro, for half the cost?? And the Source turbo seems like a toy...a $600 toy that is only capable of processing very small amounts.


A real rotavap is a powerful versatile thing. My one piece of advice is: always have extra seals on hand.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 23, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> A real rotavap is a powerful versatile thing. My one piece of advice is: always have extra seals on hand.


vacuum seals?

Something along the lines of this, is what I'm thinking...I know it's not the best quality, and I know I'd need other stuff. What do you think? For oil, is my goal.





__





Amazon.com: VEVOR 2L Rotary Evaporator RE-2000ELab Rotary Evaporator 20-200rpm Evaporation Apparatus Electric Lifting Evaporator Heating Water Bath for Efficient Gentle Removal of Solvents(2L, White) : Industrial & Scientific


Amazon.com: VEVOR 2L Rotary Evaporator RE-2000ELab Rotary Evaporator 20-200rpm Evaporation Apparatus Electric Lifting Evaporator Heating Water Bath for Efficient Gentle Removal of Solvents(2L, White) : Industrial & Scientific



www.amazon.com


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> vacuum seals?
> 
> Something along the lines of this, is what I'm thinking...I know it's not the best quality, and I know I'd need other stuff. What do you think? For oil, is my goal.
> 
> ...


Mate that with a solvent-resistant vacuum source (a water aspirator is the cheap solution) and you’re good to go.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 23, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Mate that with a solvent-resistant vacuum source (a water aspirator is the cheap solution) and you’re good to go.


 Like this??









VEVOR Lab Multi-Purpose Water Circulating Vacuum Pump,15L, with 2 Off-Gas Taps,Stainless Vacuum Pump 180W 110V,Anti-Corrosion Pump Lab Chemistry Equipment | VEVOR US


Discover VEVOR Lab Multi-Purpose Water Circulating Vacuum Pump,15L, with 2 Off-Gas Taps,Stainless Vacuum Pump 180W 110V,Anti-Corrosion Pump Lab Chemistry Equipment, Fast Vacuuming and 2 Suction Tap Design at lowest price, 2days delivery, 30days returns.




www.vevor.com






and maybe one of these?




__





Tough Equipment & Tools, Pay Less | VEVOR US


VEVOR offers a full range of equipment & tools, kitchen supplies, home & garden service, etc. Shop our premium products at affordable prices.




www.vevor.com


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Not ideal that’s for sure. But at least there’s no rain and weather to fuck up the studs. *Lumber is garbage.* I fucking hate wood.
> Worst part is notching the exterior top plates where intersecting interior walls attach  not that big of a deal. Kinda fucked where there’s walls under vaulted ceiling to exterior, but they do let us use tie plates.


AMEN! I had to buy some wood for fascia repair. I won't say what I think about it, just garbage.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Like this??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that aspirator! Put some ice in the res and you have all the vacuum you need.
I would wait on the vacuum chamber. Your material will be in round bottom flasks. Slap a stopcock adapter on there (similar to the vacuum fitting on the left of the rotavap pic) ...

and that is when you’ll need the higher vacuum of an oil pump. I run a two-stage Robinair.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> When I was in college, every lab had its Random Crap drawer. I did some summer research in a lab, and its crap drawer held a tool marked Gilhoolie. Behold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strap wrench ftw!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> You can harvest 2 weeks early then...


I'm certain that's where some of these overly optimistic flowering times come from.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> vacuum seals?
> 
> Something along the lines of this, is what I'm thinking...I know it's not the best quality, and I know I'd need other stuff. What do you think? For oil, is my goal.
> 
> ...


What is the vacuum source, external?

Ooops, too late to the convo lol


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> My last place, the one that burned down, i built a pretty badass kitchen for the size. My buddy built the cabinets. Before i was even done finishing, next thing you know I had a rotovap and a bunch of other crap in there. Lol.


I want 5 HP shaper that can run real cabinet door bits, sigh... even my dad didn't have one and he had a cabinet shop in the garage LOL and actually KNEW how to make cabinets unlike the wannabe


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> What is the vacuum source, external?


Good morning


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good morning


Apparently not lol, in the time I was composing the above, it was completed


----------



## raratt (Feb 23, 2021)

Mornin.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Apparently not lol, in the time I was composing the above, it was completed


Morning's over? I've only been up since 4 this morning. I have some catching up to do.


raratt said:


> Mornin.


Good morning yourself


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Morning's over? I've only been up since 4 this morning. I have some catching up to do.
> 
> Good morning yourself


I was up at 2, got up to pee, and stumbled then knocked off my TV from it's table. Cleaned it up, tested it all ok then went back to bed


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I was up at 2, got up to pee, and stumbled then knocked off my TV from it's table. Cleaned it up, tested it all ok then went back to bed


LOL Yup some catchin' up to do!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 23, 2021)

Hope I didn't put this on to late.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Feb 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It would have been nice to buy his stuff. Honestly if he left just the storage and tool cabinets in the shop and took the tools I would have been happy too. I worked for the guy so I worked in that space before it was mine. It's cool now but I do miss his layout table.


Working in a good wood shop is like cooking in a industrial/commercial kitchen. Makes life so much easier knowing everything is there when you need it! Someday perhaps my wife and I can have a little bit of each in our little house..


----------



## raratt (Feb 23, 2021)

Talked to the nurse from the Cardiologist office this morning, I guess my ticker is still operational.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Hope I didn't put this on to late.
> View attachment 4834879


It's never to late for smokin'


----------



## farmingfisherman (Feb 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> Talked to the nurse from the Cardiologist office this morning, I guess my ticker is still operational.


That's is great news! Always best to be doing some personal housekeeping. I say this because my Father dies of a heart failure/attack and never even mentioned to his kids or his wife if he'd ever experienced anything prior to passing... Loved the man but I still get a bit angry at him for not having taken better care of health.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 23, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> What is the vacuum source, external?
> 
> Ooops, too late to the convo lol


Yes, external. It's a bit more complicated than the eToh Pro but also has individual replaceable parts. I am liking this !!


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yes, external. It's a bit more complicated than the eToh Pro but also has individual replaceable parts. I am liking this !!


I used one to extract endogenous phenolic compounds from plant tissues back in college. All our lab stations had built in Vac, H-press air, and Gas lines


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Random Crap drawer


that's my quarantine diet.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 23, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I used one to extract endogenous phenolic compounds from plant tissues back in college. All our lab stations had built in Vac, H-press air, and Gas lines


We learned fast to avoid house air. It was “house aerosol” of heavy old machine oil.

The necessary evil was house glycol. It deposited heavy rusty scale in the rotavap coils. Once a year I stripped the condenser with hydrochloric. It looked great for a day.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 23, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I used one to extract endogenous phenolic compounds from plant tissues back in college. All our lab stations had built in Vac, H-press air, and Gas lines


I should have paid a LOT more attention in high school science class, but I do recall those lab stations with the build in gas and air...and I remember my first set of triple beam scales came from their too

Unfortunately I have extremely low science skills but I have a desire to learn....What do you guys with science background think...Is a roto vap like I posted going to be way over my head?? I feel like I could set it up and operate it with a few more YouTube lessons.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I should have paid a LOT more attention in high school science class, but I do recall those lab stations with the build in gas and air...and I remember my first set of triple beam scales came from their too
> 
> Unfortunately I have extremely low science skills but I have a desire to learn....What do you guys with science background think...Is a roto vap like I posted going to be way over my head?? I feel like I could set it up and operate it with a few more YouTube lessons.


You have interest, you're mechanically inclined and understand principle; you'll be fine and I suspect you'll find other uses for it as well


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> You have interest, you're mechanically inclined and understand principle; you'll be fine and I suspect you'll find other uses for it as well


@manfredo this is what all the scientist's say to lure you into the lab. Once there they hope you'll never find your way out!!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I should have paid a LOT more attention in high school science class, but I do recall those lab stations with the build in gas and air...and I remember my first set of triple beam scales came from their too
> 
> Unfortunately I have extremely low science skills but I have a desire to learn....What do you guys with science background think...Is a roto vap like I posted going to be way over my head?? I feel like I could set it up and operate it with a few more YouTube lessons.


No. It’s an intuitive machine, and once you see what it can do, you’ll work to learn the “racing skills” that distinguished the hot lab chemists I knew. There’s a reason it was front and center on our benches. It’s foolproof to the point that one unit will survive sharing among six (6) graduate students for longer than I was there.

You may wanna look up Keck clips. There is nothing, truly nothing, like watching a flask of “solution of rare treasure” casually walk off the rotavap joint and then puke foam into the water bath. A Keck clip is cheap insurance.

It also motivated me to be strict about a clean water bath. The precious compound I save ... may be my own.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> @manfredo this is what all the scientist's say to lure you into the lab. Once there they hope you'll never find your way out!!


Free Friday donuts is what drew me in.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 23, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> No. It’s an intuitive machine, and once you see what it can do, you’ll work to learn the “racing skills” that distinguished the hot lab chemists I knew. There’s a reason it was front and center on our benches. It’s foolproof to the point that one unit will survive sharing among six (6) graduate students for longer than I was there.
> 
> You may wanna look up Keck clips. There is nothing, truly nothing, like watching a flask of “solution of rare treasure” casually walk off the rotavap joint and then puke foam into the water bath. A Keck clip is cheap insurance.
> 
> It also motivated me to be strict about a clean water bath. The precious compound I save ... may be my own.


Fuck yes. One time it took. After that I'd ultra clean the water bath vessel and use double D water in the bath


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 23, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Fuck yes. One time it took. After that I'd ultra clean the water bath vessel and use double D water in the bath


Worst was when I had something that would partition into the motherlovin’ water. 

I'm glad I never had to endure the irony of having that happen to the recovery flask.


----------



## raratt (Feb 23, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> double D water



???


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4835089
> ???


For Science!!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 23, 2021)

I win.


----------



## raratt (Feb 23, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4835103
> 
> I win.
> 
> View attachment 4835102


I think you added another D, or wholly F.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> I think you added another D, or wholly F.


If you can see "side boob" in a frontal shot you know you're with the right girl.


----------



## Old_fart_stoner (Feb 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4835089
> ???


 I'd like to be the meat in the middle of that sandwich! LOL!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 23, 2021)

Old_fart_stoner said:


> View attachment 4835114 I'd like to be the meat in the middle of that sandwich! LOL!


 You know her?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Free Friday donuts is what drew me in.


I figured it was the girls.


----------



## Old_fart_stoner (Feb 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You know her?


Know her? I own her! LOL! Cheaper than a wife!


----------



## raratt (Feb 23, 2021)

Old_fart_stoner said:


> View attachment 4835114 I'd like to be the meat in the middle of that sandwich! LOL!


I'd give that a B, possibly C-.


----------



## Old_fart_stoner (Feb 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'd give that a B, possibly C-.


32B


----------



## raratt (Feb 23, 2021)

I gots skillz.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 23, 2021)

Old_fart_stoner said:


> 32B


Does it squirt with pleasure? n/m


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 23, 2021)

Old_fart_stoner said:


> Know her? I own her! LOL! Cheaper than a wife!


Right


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 23, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Does it squirt with pleasure? n/m


Unlikely. Probably says it has a headache and then deflates


----------



## raratt (Feb 23, 2021)

Does it come with Kung Fu grip?


----------



## lokie (Feb 23, 2021)

Old_fart_stoner said:


> 32B


Paid for boobs can be what ever is paid for.








Alina - 172cm | 5' 5" - B Cup


BRAND: WMDOLL Alina is the blonde in heat who really craves attention from someone who can keep up with her. She holds and flaunts her toned body that reflects a perfect athletic physique. Alina may not conform to the busty laws but it can be really hard for someone to not regard her as pure...




sexdollgenie.com


----------



## Old_fart_stoner (Feb 23, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Unlikely. Probably says it has a headache and then deflates


No headaches, won't bleed, won't cheat, won't destroy my credit, won't divorce me and take my kid away from me. Besides she is solid TPE and does not deflate.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 23, 2021)

Old_fart_stoner said:


> No headaches, won't bleed, won't cheat, won't destroy my credit, won't divorce me and take my kid away from me. Besides she is solid TPE and does not deflate.



Wouldn't a sock be easier to clean?


----------



## raratt (Feb 23, 2021)

We made it to 73 today, unfortunately the N wind was gusting up to 20 or so. I was able to open up the patio door and air out the house a bit though. Big ol grilled porterhouse for dinner with potato packs, possibly a salad also. Buds and suds time.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 23, 2021)

Just got done transplanting some babies and then hanging myself upside down. 

Back to some framing
Got a good buzz going.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Feb 23, 2021)

Work van seems okay, Shop didn't install any drifter stitches in the shield/fairing so we will see if it holds up. Inspected the winter greens in my hoop house for the first time since it snowed. They seem pretty happy, know I am after the visit!


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 23, 2021)

The chiropractor wants me to wait until we’re done with his 4 month plan(i can only go 2x a week he wanted 3months @3 times a week) until I start the Rolfing. He is down with the Rolfing but said there will be too many cooks in the kitchen.


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I should have paid a LOT more attention in high school science class, but I do recall those lab stations with the build in gas and air...and I remember my first set of triple beam scales came from their too
> 
> Unfortunately I have extremely low science skills but I have a desire to learn....What do you guys with science background think...Is a roto vap like I posted going to be way over my head?? I feel like I could set it up and operate it with a few more YouTube lessons.


Go for it. Singlemalt and Cannabineer are the pros so I won't offer up any advice and embarrass myself. I would recommend picking up a copy of this book. You'll read it in a night of two and probably go back to it. It was invaluable to me and was recommended as well. 

Learning how to make my own distillate on RIU was quite unexpected, but the coolest thing I've done. With a little guidance from a former member and a lot of research I turned out a fine vapable product by soxhlet extraction. Way stronger than dispensary carts too ( also made very strong gummies) Watching the soxhlet dump is damn mesmerizing and is the easy part. Cleaning up the chlorophyll took some trial and error. Thank you carbon. 

I went from bho to distillate, took a break from the soxhlet and now am perfecting bubble lol. Ive always wanted to run hash or kief through the soxhlet , your interest in the rotovap has me considering running some hash for fun. 

I did get out the soxhlet before Christmas. Got the little ones involved and made momma some orange,ginger and vanilla bean perfume. My favorite extract I've made. There's so much you can do. I had no idea how much chemistry plays a role in everyday life. Gl man, you're in for a lot of fun!


----------



## Old_fart_stoner (Feb 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Wouldn't a sock be easier to clean?


Socks don't do it from behind.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 23, 2021)

Old_fart_stoner said:


> Socks don't do it from behind.


Inside out dude....


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 23, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Just got done transplanting some babies and then hanging myself upside down.
> View attachment 4835308
> Back to some framing
> Got a good buzz going.


@Aeroknow Have you dropped your arms and hung just by your ankles? You can even try to grab the frame and do some twisting stretches. Or inverted situps....slowly..it might help.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Feb 23, 2021)

Long term accomplishment post. This grow has been part distraction and experiment. I have never kept a indoor plant in veg this long before. The really bushy one which is hidden behind the tall monster I dropped a light on right after transplant and thought it was doomed so I popped 3 more seeds in case. Now I have a tent of monsters and misfits in various states of health and have no idea what my plan is.. I'm okay with it..


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Aeroknow Have you dropped your arms and hung just by your ankles? You can even try to grab the frame and do some twisting stretches. Or inverted situps....slowly..it might help.


i wouldn’t even dare do that yet bro.
I hang myself for 3 min at a time. Morning and night. Night supposed to be the best time to do.
It takes like a minute into hanging myself where my muscles can finally let loose. It feels sketchy. If i was to twist and stretch i might die. Not even kidding lol


----------



## manfredo (Feb 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Aeroknow Have you dropped your arms and hung just by your ankles? You can even try to grab the frame and do some twisting stretches. Or inverted situps....slowly..it might help.


Yeah I use to try to relax and do a few twisting stretches. I haven't been on mine in a while and i should. I normally can't stand up straight in the morning until after a hot shower and some Advil. But yes, right before bed is best I think.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 23, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Long term accomplishment post. This grow has been part distraction and experiment. I have never kept a indoor plant in veg this long before. The really bushy one which is hidden behind the tall monster I dropped a light on right after transplant and thought it was doomed so I popped 3 more seeds in case. Now I have a tent of monsters and misfits in various states of health and have no idea what my plan is.. I'm okay with it..
> 
> View attachment 4835405


That tall one would be good to practice some super cropping on!!

I have some overgrown ones in veg too....they are re-vegged in fact. I need to mix up some soil and get them into 10g bags soon!


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yeah I use to try to relax and do a few twisting stretches. I haven't been on mine in a while and i should. I normally can't stand up straight in the morning until after a hot shower and some Advil. But yes, right before bed is best I think.


So, according to the chiropractor, if you were to do it once a day, the best time is before you lay down to go to bed


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yeah I use to try to relax and do a few twisting stretches. I haven't been on mine in a while and i should. I normally can't stand up straight in the morning until after a hot shower and some Advil. But yes, right before bed is best I think.


Dude. I wouldn’t even be alive without ibuprofen 
It sucks to keep it at only 800mg like i’ve been doing lately.
I take one in the morning before i go gardening.
I’m afraid of the liver damage info shit that came out a couple years ago


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 23, 2021)

I got about 20 coors light in me(on a diet) about to call it quits working. Shit keeps the tin man lubed up.
The motrin only lasts so long


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 23, 2021)

Damn. I prob sound like such a fucking complainer lately rite?
Honestly. I’m getting really stoked about life again. Things are looking up. Sorry for all the negativity. It’s really not me or at least the dude i like being.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 23, 2021)

natureboygrower said:


> Go for it. Singlemalt and Cannabineer are the pros so I won't offer up any advice and embarrass myself. I would recommend picking up a copy of this book. You'll read it in a night of two and probably go back to it. It was invaluable to me and was recommended as well.
> View attachment 4835339
> Learning how to make my own distillate on RIU was quite unexpected, but the coolest thing I've done. With a little guidance from a former member and a lot of research I turned out a fine vapable product by soxhlet extraction. Way stronger than dispensary carts too ( also made very strong gummies) Watching the soxhlet dump is damn mesmerizing and is the easy part. Cleaning up the chlorophyll took some trial and error. Thank you carbon.
> 
> ...


Thank you...I just ordered a copy.

I hadn't heard of soxhlet extraction yet. But yes, I have lots to learn!! It should be fun!


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 23, 2021)

Sitting rite next to where i’ll be shitting in my master bath once done  just chillin in the house don’t mind me


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> The chiropractor wants me to wait until we’re done with his 4 month plan(i can only go 2x a week he wanted 3months @3 times a week) until I start the Rolfing. He is down with the Rolfing but said there will be too many cooks in the kitchen.


Only after you have operated on a spine can you really understand how funny that is. Lay off the chiro for a week and then go get a rolfing. Continue to see which ever one makes you feel better.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Only after you have operated on a spine can you really understand how funny that is. Lay off the chiro for a week and then go get a rolfing. Continue to see which ever one makes you feel better.


I have to fly down south in a week and i’m tripping about it
Gonna have to drive 1hr 15. Then fly for an hour. I dunno.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Only after you have operated on a spine can you really understand how funny that is. Lay off the chiro for a week and then go get a rolfing. Continue to see which ever one makes you feel better.


So originally i googled chiropractor in xxxxxxx. I called and made an appointment.
The monday morning i had the appointment for i left early. Put the address in the phone. The fucking place is in a different town! A good 30 min further than xxxxxxxx. An hour away!
It hurts just getting there. I thought i made an appt in a closer location lol.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Only after you have operated on a spine can you really understand how funny that is. Lay off the chiro for a week and then go get a rolfing. Continue to see which ever one makes you feel better.


The chiropractor is actually really cool with rolfing.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> The chiropractor is actually really cool with rolfing.


LOL ok  check out rolfing. I did that, ONCE! But you couldn't get me to see a chiro LOL So you coming down this way. When Covid is over we gotta get together LOL


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL ok  check out rolfing. I did that, ONCE! But you couldn't get me to see a chiro LOL So you coming down this way. When Covid is over we gotta get together LOL


Momma died in Fontana  actually, not even sure at what hospital she passed in.
Flying into Ontario


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 23, 2021)

@curious2garden
I was born in Orange. My mom moved us to norcal when i was 1.
My dad stayed down south. The earliest i remember him living at was in Diamond Bar. Then next door in Pomona yuck where i ended up doing time at Garey high my sophomore year  that sucked
The year the movie Colors came out.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> @curious2garden
> I was born in Orange. My mom moved us to norcal when i was 1.
> My dad stayed down south. The earliest i remember him living at was in Diamond Bar. Then next door in Pomona yuck where i ended up doing time at Garey high my sophomore year  that sucked
> The year the movie Colors came out.


My son was born in Orange.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My son was born in Orange.


Oh yeah! Same place right?


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My son was born in Orange.


I think i might have stoner dimentia. My mother passed away from the shit.
I remember now you telling me that before. Sorry


----------



## farmingfisherman (Feb 23, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I think i might have stoner dimentia. My mother passed away from the shit.
> I remember now you telling me that before. Sorry


Happens to the best of us.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Feb 23, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Long term accomplishment post. This grow has been part distraction and experiment. I have never kept a indoor plant in veg this long before. The really bushy one which is hidden behind the tall monster I dropped a light on right after transplant and thought it was doomed so I popped 3 more seeds in case. Now I have a tent of monsters and misfits in various states of health and have no idea what my plan is.. I'm okay with it..
> 
> View attachment 4835405


Emptied their trays and took another picture of the one I dropped the light on. Crazy how tough plants are!


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 23, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Happens to the best of us.


She gave birth to her son in the same hospital i was born in. You’d think to remember that


----------



## farmingfisherman (Feb 23, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Momma died in Fontana  actually, not even sure at what hospital she passed in.
> Flying into Ontario


Sorry.


----------



## printer (Feb 23, 2021)

Finished the rib and arm bevels. Rounded over the edges. Next is to hollow out as much excess wood to lighten up the body. I will have to decide doing the front or back.


----------



## bernie344 (Feb 24, 2021)

I harvested 1 plant.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I think i might have stoner dimentia. My mother passed away from the shit.
> I remember now you telling me that before. Sorry


Meh don't be sorry we smoke a lot of good pot and I'm annoying everyone around me forgetting shit all the time. LOL


----------



## manfredo (Feb 24, 2021)

Never heard of rolfing but just googled it!

I'd like to try a professional deep tissue massage some time.

Big day tomorrow today hopefully....a heatwave is predicted, 45 F I need to mix up 120 gallons of super soil and maybe, j


natureboygrower said:


> Go for it. Singlemalt and Cannabineer are the pros so I won't offer up any advice and embarrass myself. I would recommend picking up a copy of this book. You'll read it in a night of two and probably go back to it. It was invaluable to me and was recommended as well.
> View attachment 4835339
> Learning how to make my own distillate on RIU was quite unexpected, but the coolest thing I've done. With a little guidance from a former member and a lot of research I turned out a fine vapable product by soxhlet extraction. Way stronger than dispensary carts too ( also made very strong gummies) Watching the soxhlet dump is damn mesmerizing and is the easy part. Cleaning up the chlorophyll took some trial and error. Thank you carbon.
> 
> ...


I just watched a video on soxhlet extraction....interesting!!






I was ready to pull the plug on that rotovap I posted yesterday...had it in my cart. They raised the price overnight by $250.  They sell these under many brands and I've read some scary reviews, so maybe just as well!!
They have the ones with a manual lift for under $600, and there's a bunch of used high quality ones on EBay. Still researching though...No real rush!!


----------



## raratt (Feb 24, 2021)

48 degrees this morning, supposed to make it into the mid 60's. N wind is supposed to be ugly today, makes the Mrs seriously cranky.
Need to run to Ace today and pick up some primer and caulk so I can put up some new window surrounds and patch in a new piece of siding on the garage. Probably going to use the cedar fence boards I already have, should work OK. Mornin.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 24, 2021)

I'm really "digging" this project, LOL. 120 gallons of freshly mixed super soil. My back says ouch!


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 24, 2021)

happy Place


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4836159
> happy Place



That's the place


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Never heard of rolfing but just googled it!
> 
> I'd like to try a professional deep tissue massage some time.
> 
> ...


Supposedly rolfing hurts like hell.
Doesn’t really seem like it should be considered a massage if it hurts.


----------



## raratt (Feb 24, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Supposedly rolfing hurts like hell.
> Doesn’t really seem like it should be considered a massage if it hurts.


No happy ending.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> No happy ending.


And because of that it hurts your feelings. So they hurt your body and mind


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 24, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Supposedly rolfing hurts like hell.
> Doesn’t really seem like it should be considered a massage if it hurts.


I've had deep massages....not sexual.....well not for this...you can feel it for a bit...it works but it can be painful right off the bat....


----------



## manfredo (Feb 24, 2021)

I've had the 5 minute deep tissue massages they do at PT, but never a "real" massage.

The weirdest was having my jaw massaged for TMJ / tinnitus....really weird, and didn't help.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Feb 24, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Emptied their trays and took another picture of the one I dropped the light on. Crazy how tough plants are!


Last one... Rearranged now the issues can be seen. Still dig it!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I've had the 5 minute deep tissue massages they do at PT, but never a "real" massage.
> 
> The weirdest was having my jaw massaged for TMJ / tinnitus....really weird, and didn't help.


Go longer....it's worth it.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 24, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Supposedly rolfing hurts like hell.
> Doesn’t really seem like it should be considered a massage if it hurts.


Not rolfing, but I had a deep tissue massage once and I hurt like hell for 3 days afterward. I guess you're supposed to drink lots of water before and after. Oops.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 24, 2021)

Lost another tooth, here.
Our tooth fairy is pretty cool.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> And because of that it hurts your feelings. So they hurt your body and mind


I'll beat you up for free


----------



## farmingfisherman (Feb 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I've had the 5 minute deep tissue massages they do at PT, but never a "real" massage.
> 
> The weirdest was having my jaw massaged for TMJ / tinnitus....really weird, and didn't help.


Did that help your tinnitus and what's TMJ? I've got a little white noise machine to deal with mine while sleeping but its starting to get worse. Sucks!


----------



## bernie344 (Feb 24, 2021)

Picked more tomatoes, damn I planted too many and now they are producing too much.


----------



## Rewerb (Feb 24, 2021)

'Flew into a bit of a premature rage this arvo looking for my seeds stash, which I presumed the Missus had chucked out in a fit of pique during an argument...

Rummage....rummage.....rummage through multiple fridges & found them secreted amongst packs of vac-sealed hops.

My own stealth measures obviously eluded me for a time......


----------



## manfredo (Feb 25, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Did that help your tinnitus and what's TMJ? I've got a little white noise machine to deal with mine while sleeping but its starting to get worse. Sucks!


No it did not help at all...TMJ is some kind of jaw disorder. I was trying everything and anything I could to deal with the tinnitus because it got severe and was destroying me....Causing severe severe anxiety!! What finally did help, is really good hearing aids. And this was after 2 ENT doctors told me there was no help for tinnitus and to live with it. 

My ears are ringing off the hook right now, like they most always are in the a.m....plus I just hit the oil cart and I'm thinking about it, both of which make it worse. But as soon as i take a shower and put my Widex hearing aids in, it will, for the most part, stop...thank God! Stress makes it worse...I've had to change my life!

https://www.soundrelief.com/hearing-aids/widex-hearing-aids/


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> No it did not help at all...TMJ is some kind of jaw disorder. I was trying everything and anything I could to deal with the tinnitus because it got severe and was destroying me....Causing severe severe anxiety!! What finally did help, is really good hearing aids. And this was after 2 ENT doctors told me there was no help for tinnitus and to live with it.
> 
> My ears are ringing off the hook right now, like they most always are in the a.m....plus I just hit the oil cart and I'm thinking about it, both of which make it worse. But as soon as i take a shower and put my Widex hearing aids in, it will, for the most part, stop...thank God! Stress makes it worse...I've had to change my life!
> 
> https://www.soundrelief.com/hearing-aids/widex-hearing-aids/


Temporomandibular Joint Dysfunction









TMJ disorders - Symptoms and causes







www.mayoclinic.org


----------



## manfredo (Feb 25, 2021)

bernie344 said:


> Picked more tomatoes, damn I planted too many and now they are producing too much.


You have tomatoes already??? I'm jealous. I was just thinking about starting some seeds. It's another 90 days til they can safely go in the ground here  I might sneak some in in about 60 days though.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 25, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Temporomandibular Joint Dysfunction
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was my dentists idea to try the PT...I did get some good neck massages out of it, but nada on the tinnitus relief.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 25, 2021)

I just live with the ringing for now. Definitely going to need hearing aids when I'm older.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 25, 2021)

I don't find that the hearing aids do very much to mitigate the ringing & they definitely make it tougher to hear people in a restaurant type environment.

PS: The set I have is from the VA, they are digital and are set specifically to my hearing loss.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Feb 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> No it did not help at all...TMJ is some kind of jaw disorder. I was trying everything and anything I could to deal with the tinnitus because it got severe and was destroying me....Causing severe severe anxiety!! What finally did help, is really good hearing aids. And this was after 2 ENT doctors told me there was no help for tinnitus and to live with it.
> 
> My ears are ringing off the hook right now, like they most always are in the a.m....plus I just hit the oil cart and I'm thinking about it, both of which make it worse. But as soon as i take a shower and put my Widex hearing aids in, it will, for the most part, stop...thank God! Stress makes it worse...I've had to change my life!
> 
> https://www.soundrelief.com/hearing-aids/widex-hearing-aids/


Do the hearing aids cancel out the ringing then? I know what you mean about stress adding to it. I was up all night coughing (please not covid) hard and after finally getting a little sleep I awoke to a sore chest and a pounding headache with ringing to match. Shit sucks.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 25, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Do the hearing aids cancel out the ringing then? I know what you mean about stress adding to it. I was up all night coughing (please not covid) hard and after finally getting a little sleep I awoke to a sore chest and a pounding headache with ringing to match. Shit sucks.


, 
They don't cancel it out, completely...Sometimes they do, but they seem to help considerably. These were $6,000 hearing aids, but luckily my insurance covered the majority...So IDK if cheaper ones would work as well.

I first got tinnitus back 20 years ago, during chemo treatments. But it wasn't terrible and I habituated to it...I hadn't even thought about it it years really, until a few years ago it came back with a vengeance. At first just on occasion then soon it was 24/7, and it was loud. I was seriously thinking I can not live like this!! I have elevated levels of cobalt and chromium from 2 metal on metal hips replacements and that's what I believe is causing it, but who knows!! But if you look up these types of poisonings, tinnitus us usually at the top of the list.

I'm supposed to be getting them both replaced again...then covid hit...and now I need a shoulder replacement too...I'm in no rush to let anyone cut me again anytime soon!


----------



## Bareback (Feb 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> No it did not help at all...TMJ is some kind of jaw disorder. I was trying everything and anything I could to deal with the tinnitus because it got severe and was destroying me....Causing severe severe anxiety!! What finally did help, is really good hearing aids. And this was after 2 ENT doctors told me there was no help for tinnitus and to live with it.
> 
> My ears are ringing off the hook right now, like they most always are in the a.m....plus I just hit the oil cart and I'm thinking about it, both of which make it worse. But as soon as i take a shower and put my Widex hearing aids in, it will, for the most part, stop...thank God! Stress makes it worse...I've had to change my life!
> 
> https://www.soundrelief.com/hearing-aids/widex-hearing-aids/


The ringing in my ears is so bad much like you described but in the evening for me. And the stress and anxiety combines to be like a time bomb just waiting to go off .


----------



## manfredo (Feb 25, 2021)

Bareback said:


> The ringing in my ears is so bad much like you described but in the evening for me. And the stress and anxiety combines to be like a time bomb just waiting to go off .


That's how mine started...in the evening on occasion. I remember saying thank God this isn't all the time, and before I knew it, it was. Now mine is the worst in the morning, probably because I've had the hearing aids off.

Yes, living as stress free of a life as I can is super important to me now!! I'm prescribed xanax now too, and that really helps...Just having it helps! I take a tiny dose and not every day....and rarely during the day.

A LOT of people suffer from tinnitus, to varying degrees. 

How long have you had it?


----------



## raratt (Feb 25, 2021)

Girls are watered. Going to try to make it to the hardware store to get what I put off from yesterday. Need to go grocery shopping also, possibly tomorrow. Joy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 25, 2021)

I'll call it......

Smoked brisket chili 


Other known name is........clean out the leftovers in the fridge chili


----------



## 420God (Feb 25, 2021)

I taught myself how to make restaurant style sushi. Inside is Avocado, shrimp, cucumber and cream cheese. Outside is crab, spicy mayo and tempura flakes.


----------



## raratt (Feb 25, 2021)

I'd eat that...


----------



## BudmanTX (Feb 25, 2021)

me and you both, and i'm not much of a Sushi guy either....


----------



## 420God (Feb 25, 2021)

Statistics say taking a woman out for sushi increases chances of a 2nd date 107%, cook it for them at home and you're 107% more likely to get laid on the 1st.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 25, 2021)

Yeah that looks good. I love sushi! My little bro got me a sushi rolling setup that I never used. It sits up in the cabinet  

The good fresh seafood place closed the same year he bought it for me.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> Girls are watered. Going to try to make it to the hardware store to get what I put off from yesterday. Need to go grocery shopping also, possibly tomorrow. Joy.


I did groceries this morning, just stirred my super soil and about to can it up, and then I need to water the girls!!

Good news possibly...the garage door place called...Tuesday they are going to install it ...I'm not gonna hold my breath!


----------



## Bareback (Feb 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That's how mine started...in the evening on occasion. I remember saying thank God this isn't all the time, and before I knew it, it was. Now mine is the worst in the morning, probably because I've had the hearing aids off.
> 
> Yes, living as stress free of a life as I can is super important to me now!! I'm prescribed xanax now too, and that really helps...Just having it helps! I take a tiny dose and not every day....and rarely during the day.
> 
> ...


Ten years or so but the last five has really ramped up in intensity. I think it started with too much repeated shooting of high powered rifles but a life time of construction has wrecked havoc. My last hearing screening was bad and the look on the poor technicians face painted a grim picture.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Ten years or so but the last five has really ramped up in intensity. I think it started with too much repeated shooting of high powered rifles but a life time of construction has wrecked havoc. My last hearing screening was bad and the look on the poor technicians face painted a grim picture.


A .22 is loud enough to make my ears hurt.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> A .22 is loud enough to make my ears hurt.


When I was young no one could make me understand how this would turn out. But hearing protection would have made a lot of difference. I can’t even stand load music or the wind blowing with the windows down in the truck.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 25, 2021)

420God said:


> I taught myself how to make restaurant style sushi. Inside is Avocado, shrimp, cucumber and cream cheese. Outside is crab, spicy mayo and tempura flakes.
> View attachment 4836780View attachment 4836781


I'm impressed!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 25, 2021)

420God said:


> I taught myself how to make restaurant style sushi. Inside is Avocado, shrimp, cucumber and cream cheese. Outside is crab, spicy mayo and tempura flakes.
> View attachment 4836780View attachment 4836781


Outstanding plate presentation.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm impressed!


Hey @420God ......it works....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Hey @420God ......it works....


I'm not that fancy... tacos and chocolate would work.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 25, 2021)

Bareback said:


> When I was young no one could make me understand how this would turn out. But hearing protection would have made a lot of difference. I can’t even stand load music or the wind blowing with the windows down in the truck.


I too grew up in a woodworking shop and did construction my whole life too, and rarely wore hearing protection, so yes you weren't the only one!!. I mean they say you should wear hearing protection when running a household vacuum cleaner, and who does that?

I'm super sensitive to certain noises too now, and I sure do wear protection now when doing anything loud. 

I see digital hearing aids for a few hundred bucks that look just like mine...actually they look better, they have wireless charging and mine use batteries! Might be worth a try. And probably during the day your mind is busy so you don't think about it much but when you are home, trying to relax and it's quiet, is when it gets bad. 

There is a lot of research going on because so many suffer from this...I hope we all get some relief!


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 25, 2021)

I’m a dad for the third time #snip another boy. He came into the world at 8:40 yesterday morning. It was a crazy day but everyone is healthy


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 25, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> I’m a dad for the third time #snip another boy. He came into the world at 8:40 yesterday morning. It was a crazy day but everyone is healthy


Congrats mate!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 25, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> I’m a dad for the third time #snip another boy. He came into the world at 8:40 yesterday morning. It was a crazy day but everyone is healthy


Congratulations Dusty!


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 25, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Congrats mate!


Thanks dude!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 25, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> I’m a dad for the third time #snip another boy. He came into the world at 8:40 yesterday morning. It was a crazy day but everyone is healthy


Happy birthday! Congratulations buddy!


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 25, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> I’m a dad for the third time #snip another boy. He came into the world at 8:40 yesterday morning. It was a crazy day but everyone is healthy


Congratulations!

So what is it, Vic Bitters, xxxx, Carlton?


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Congratulations Dusty!


 Thanks heaps


DarkWeb said:


> Happy birthday! Congratulations buddy!


Cheers mate


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 25, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> So what is it, Vic Bitters, xxxx, Carlton?


About this much Bacardi


----------



## raratt (Feb 25, 2021)

Congratulations brother!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Feb 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> ,
> They don't cancel it out, completely...Sometimes they do, but they seem to help considerably. These were $6,000 hearing aids, but luckily my insurance covered the majority...So IDK if cheaper ones would work as well.
> 
> I first got tinnitus back 20 years ago, during chemo treatments. But it wasn't terrible and I habituated to it...I hadn't even thought about it it years really, until a few years ago it came back with a vengeance. At first just on occasion then soon it was 24/7, and it was loud. I was seriously thinking I can not live like this!! I have elevated levels of cobalt and chromium from 2 metal on metal hips replacements and that's what I believe is causing it, but who knows!! But if you look up these types of poisonings, tinnitus us usually at the top of the list.
> ...


Interesting about the metal theory.. I've got 3 90 mm stainless screws in my hip from a bike accident over 20 years ago now. Wonder if they might have something to do with it.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 25, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Interesting about the metal theory.. I've got 3 90 mm stainless screws in my hip from a bike accident over 20 years ago now. Wonder if they might have something to do with it.


From what have read and learned you are probably ok. I asked because they also used some small pieces like that in my rotator cuff repair a few years back.

In my hips case there's 2 metal components rubbing against each other, under a lot of pressure, and supposedly with every step I take over a million metal particles are released. Both hips have been recalled...These are the beauties...









Hip Implant Pulled Off The Market


A widely used hip implant device was recently pulled off the market because of high-rates of complications and failure.




www.gblawyers.com




.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 26, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Ten years or so but the last five has really ramped up in intensity. I think it started with too much repeated shooting of high powered rifles but a life time of construction has wrecked havoc. My last hearing screening was bad and the look on the poor technicians face painted a grim picture.





cannabineer said:


> A .22 is loud enough to make my ears hurt.


Oh god I’m fucking doomed.
Shooting big guns without hearing protection in my younger yrs, check.
I’m most likely fucked from the construction though. If I wasn’t shooting powder actuated tools overhead right next to my head with no ear plugs, it was shooting track down to the floor. Cutting metal studs on the chop saw. Screwgun going. And/or everyone else doing the same all around me.

I’m doomed i tell ya.


----------



## solakani (Feb 26, 2021)

Jimi... loud


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 26, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I don't find that the hearing aids do very much to mitigate the ringing & they definitely make it tougher to hear people in a restaurant type environment.
> 
> PS: The set I have is from the VA, they are digital and are set specifically to my hearing loss.


Hub probably got the same/similar set. I took him to a local audiologist and ENT to see if they can do better but I doubt there's much that can be done.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> ,
> They don't cancel it out, completely...Sometimes they do, but they seem to help considerably. These were $6,000 hearing aids, but luckily my insurance covered the majority...So IDK if cheaper ones would work as well.
> 
> I first got tinnitus back 20 years ago, during chemo treatments. But it wasn't terrible and I habituated to it...I hadn't even thought about it it years really, until a few years ago it came back with a vengeance. At first just on occasion then soon it was 24/7, and it was loud. I was seriously thinking I can not live like this!! I have elevated levels of cobalt and chromium from 2 metal on metal hips replacements and that's what I believe is causing it, but who knows!! But if you look up these types of poisonings, tinnitus us usually at the top of the list.
> ...


You need to get those hips done and I am so sorry. I need some surgery and after doing it for many years I'm holding off for as long as I can so I really understand. My hub was poisoned during his USAF career (multiple chemicals TCE, chromium etc...) After a certain amount of time it doesn't go away. I've got a mild case of tinnitus, either from noise or Vancomycin exposure. It's a bit bothersome when it's ringing, like right now. Sadly you can't really unfuck your VIII Cranial Nerve.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 26, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Interesting about the metal theory.. I've got 3 90 mm stainless screws in my hip from a bike accident over 20 years ago now. Wonder if they might have something to do with it.


You're ok with metal or titanium (both in use back then).


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 26, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> I’m a dad for the third time #snip another boy. He came into the world at 8:40 yesterday morning. It was a crazy day but everyone is healthy


It doesn't get better than that. Give my best to your lovely girl


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 26, 2021)

Congrats Dusty, that's cool!


----------



## Bareback (Feb 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> during the day your mind is busy so you don't think about it much but when you are home, trying to relax and it's quiet, is when it gets bad.


This describes me to a T . 

I’ll check into those digital aids the next time I’m at the ent. We’ve got good insurance or at least it used to be good but I’m not sure what they pay for this kind of stuff.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 26, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh god I’m fucking doomed.
> Shooting big guns without hearing protection in my younger yrs, check.
> I’m most likely fucked from the construction though. If I wasn’t shooting powder actuated tools overhead right next to my head with no ear plugs, it was shooting track down to the floor. Cutting metal studs on the chop saw. Screwgun going. And/or everyone else doing the same all around me.
> 
> I’m doomed i tell ya.


Yeah I would think so. Running that damn chop saw inside is fucking murder on the ear drum.

The damn demo saw ..... cutting concrete inside tanks was especially hard on mine, along with the jackhammering.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 26, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> I’m a dad for the third time #snip another boy. He came into the world at 8:40 yesterday morning. It was a crazy day but everyone is healthy


Congratulations Dusty !!!


----------



## Bareback (Feb 26, 2021)

Good morning Annie!!


----------



## manfredo (Feb 26, 2021)

Bareback said:


> This describes me to a T .
> 
> I’ll check into those digital aids the next time I’m at the ent. We’ve got good insurance or at least it used to be good but I’m not sure what they pay for this kind of stuff.


See someone who specializes in tinnitus...Most ENT's are not helpful, I found.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 26, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Yeah I would think so. Running that damn chop saw inside is fucking murder on the ear drum.
> 
> The damn demo saw ..... cutting concrete inside tanks was especially hard on mine, along with the jackhammering.


Mine was in engine rooms of ships (think two 30' long turbo'd V16 train engines screaming at full power).

The old timers would say "Don't worry about the noise, you get used to it".


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 26, 2021)

Finally going to get some snow melt today, I am way past ready for spring while this winter seems like it was a little warmer here then normal it was definitely a snowier winter for us.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Feb 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That's how mine started...in the evening on occasion. I remember saying thank God this isn't all the time, and before I knew it, it was. Now mine is the worst in the morning, probably because I've had the hearing aids off.
> 
> Yes, living as stress free of a life as I can is super important to me now!! I'm prescribed xanax now too, and that really helps...Just having it helps! I take a tiny dose and not every day....and rarely during the day.
> 
> ...


12 years.


manfredo said:


> That's how mine started...in the evening on occasion. I remember saying thank God this isn't all the time, and before I knew it, it was. Now mine is the worst in the morning, probably because I've had the hearing aids off.
> 
> Yes, living as stress free of a life as I can is super important to me now!! I'm prescribed xanax now too, and that really helps...Just having it helps! I take a tiny dose and not every day....and rarely during the day.
> 
> ...


12 years.. To any younger ears that might read this. Wear ear and eye protection when running anything louder that a blender... You get one set of each and that's it! Ps. Sunscreen and floss too!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> See someone who specializes in tinnitus...Most ENT's are not helpful, I found.


This is spectacular advice. I chose the ENT by the audiologist they used. You need an audiologist who understands not just reduced ability to hear but word discrimination issues. Good ones are rare as hen's teeth.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Feb 26, 2021)

Went to watch the locals playing with fireworks on Makha Bucha day.
I wouldn't want to be sitting under these when they came back down.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 26, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> I’m a dad for the third time #snip another boy. He came into the world at 8:40 yesterday morning. It was a crazy day but everyone is healthy


Alright Poppa!! Congrats!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 26, 2021)

Well the snow is melting and the daughter goes to daycare so i got shit to do all day. Yesterday i got all my pepper seeds started. Today i was bored as hell so i went ahead and did oil changes on the mowers. Fired up all the blowers and trimmers and made sure everything was running fine. By that time it was still only noon so i went to the car wash, got some groceries and blew some money at the army surplus store. I usually love winter but im over it this year. Im out of shit to do.


----------



## solakani (Feb 26, 2021)

Practiced self care by dropping mineral oil in each ear to help soften the wax. Prevents Labyrinthitis for me.


----------



## Rewerb (Feb 27, 2021)

10 plants chopped/trimmed/H202 washed & hung-up to dry:

My new toy (table-top trimmer) helped with that.



Just about to put pizza's in the oven.


Also managed to pounce the Mrs, but you're not getting photo's of that!


----------



## lokie (Feb 27, 2021)

My number came up in the lottery. Got a call yesterday and was told to report this a.m. 
I got punctured this morning.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 27, 2021)

Congrats & lucky you - it looks like Momma and I will have to wait at least a month +!


----------



## lokie (Feb 27, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Congrats & lucky you - it looks like Momma and I will have to wait at least a month +!


It is hard to understand how this roll out is being administered.

I do believe everyone who wants to be vaccinated should be and understand that supply and demand should dictate high risk candidates be 
primary recipients. 

With that said, I know of folks that do not fit *ANY* of the high risk categories who have had a second injection.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 27, 2021)

What surprises me is how many people I have heard say they will not get the vaccine. That's their right I suppose, but I think it's going to be a requirement to do certain things...Like visit someone in a nursing home, or go on a cruise...Or maybe get invited to your in-laws for Thanksgiving dinner, lol.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 27, 2021)

lokie said:


> It is hard to understand how this roll out is being administered.
> 
> I do believe everyone who wants to be vaccinated should be and understand that supply and demand should dictate high risk candidates be
> primary recipients.
> ...


I find it hard to believe as well. How many celebrities or people in politics whom do not fit into the requirements got head of the line privileges? 

Imma throw the flag!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2021)

@manfredo just letting you know so if you find yourself in a bind one day plowing.

The temp fix works great. And with a better way to attach to the plow it would be even better. I got the idea because they sell something similar so some googling later this is what I found. 

I used a rachet strap as a donor strap. The hook sucked because it fell off. But that only lasted for a bit......my glove hit the "in" on accident when I was backing up and riped the webbing.......but I tied it on to the loop on the plow and didn't have any other problems with the hook falling off.

1. Pull off all your cable

2. Put a piece of duct tape on the drum through your fairlead and let the tape hang out from the fairlead like a tongue.

3. Lay the webbing on the tape and power in the winch.



Conclusion....it works. Better webbing and a shackle would be the way to do it. I'm definitely buying one or making something for next season.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 27, 2021)

I've got spectra on my winch - in the winter I take the hook off & use one of these. They NEVER fall off.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've got spectra on my winch - in the winter I take the hook off & use one of these. They NEVER fall off.
> 
> View attachment 4838693


Are you running a cable or what when plowing?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Are you running a cable or what when plowing?


Spectra line - it looks similar to double braid but for it's diameter it is stronger than wire rope.



https://www.amazon.com/Amsteel-dyneema-1600lb-Average-Strength/dp/B073VTMNK1/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?dchild=1&hvadid=78202805835404&hvbmt=be&hvdev=c&hvqmt=e&keywords=spectra+line&qid=1614448093&sr=8-1-spons&tag=mh0b-20&psc=1&smid=ABLG2E91YS2PT&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEzSVBCSVg2Uzc4QjE4JmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwODE0MDI3VjdNWUZPRFVSUVdEJmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTA5MzI2MDMzTTNXMk8wT1ZUSDE3JndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfYXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


----------



## manfredo (Feb 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @manfredo just letting you know so if you find yourself in a bind one day plowing.
> 
> The temp fix works great. And with a better way to attach to the plow it would be even better. I got the idea because they sell something similar so some googling later this is what I found.
> 
> ...


Great idea, and I saw where they sell new fairleads for cheap...Mine uses thus style. They say you should replace it if switching from steel cable as they get so chewed up.



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01GFAOUPY/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_10?smid=A2Q1LRYTXHYQ2K&psc=1





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've got spectra on my winch - in the winter I take the hook off & use one of these. They NEVER fall off.
> 
> View attachment 4838693


You'll laugh at me, but the past 2-3 year, I tie the steel winch cable to the plow...and it does NOT come off or break til spring. Well not at that location anyways, lol.

I just ran to Lowes a few weeks back and bought 20' of steel cable off the spool, which will get me through this winter..My fairlead was chewed up bad and I repaired it with 1/2'' black steel pipe...fit perfect!! And no more chewing up cable...But for $15 I'm buying a new unit in the summer!


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 27, 2021)

lokie said:


> My number came up in the lottery. Got a call yesterday and was told to report this a.m.
> I got punctured this morning.


I'd rather be lucky than good!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Spectra line - it looks similar to double braid but for it's diameter it is stronger than wire rope.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Amsteel-dyneema-1600lb-Average-Strength/dp/B073VTMNK1/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?dchild=1&hvadid=78202805835404&hvbmt=be&hvdev=c&hvqmt=e&keywords=spectra+line&qid=1614448093&sr=8-1-spons&tag=mh0b-20&psc=1&smid=ABLG2E91YS2PT&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEzSVBCSVg2Uzc4QjE4JmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwODE0MDI3VjdNWUZPRFVSUVdEJmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTA5MzI2MDMzTTNXMk8wT1ZUSDE3JndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfYXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


I've seen it but never used it. How long have you been running it? When I was looking around fourms for write ups on webbing a lot of people where saying for plowing depending on how your winch setup is like....they are both comparable. My setup has the fairlead angled down so the angle of the rope/cable would be less going down to the plow. 

You also have a truck....with a plow too?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 27, 2021)

I bought the bike new (Suzi 750 Kingquad) with the winch & line set up in 2011 - been running it ever since with the same line.
I do have an F150, but no plow - not much need for one where I live now.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I bought the bike new (Suzi 750 Kingquad) with the winch & line set up in 2011 - been running it ever since with the same line.
> I do have an F150, but no plow - not much need for one where I live now.


Yeah my cable didn't last one season. The bike's never had a plow on it and when I picked it up last spring I checked the cable......it looked good. No frays and I rewound it correctly under tension. Sucks it didn't last a few months.....I started noticing frays after the first few storms.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 27, 2021)

She's loaded with what she was built to do.



Check out the brush guard/bumper I built.
Nothing gets through it!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> She's loaded with what she was built to do.
> 
> View attachment 4838767


Drink budweiser?  LOL

I had the mud lites on my old grizzly......loved those tires.


----------



## lokie (Feb 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'd rather be lucky than good!


I guess it is a good thing I have some good luck.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> She's loaded with what she was built to do.
> 
> View attachment 4838767
> 
> ...


I can't tell is your bottom roller bigger on the fairlead? 

My pull angle is totally different.


----------



## Mcdoolit (Feb 27, 2021)

Starting my sat of right! 
Time for bucket changes!! Happy Saturday, beautiful people and happy growing!!


----------



## manfredo (Feb 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah my cable didn't last one season. The bike's never had a plow on it and when I picked it up last spring I checked the cable......it looked good. No frays and I rewound it correctly under tension. Sucks it didn't last a few months.....I started noticing frays after the first few storms.


Check your fairlead real good and make sure it's not damaged....because that's when they chew up cable. Mine had groves worn in the bottom drum from the cable rolling back & forth. I have a 5' wide Moose plow too, so it's pretty heavy.

The 50' or 60' cable it came with just finally ran out, after 14 years....plus I plow several places so not terrible. It's a HUGE PITA repairing cable in the cold though!! Always wind up bloody!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Check your fairlead real good and make sure it's not damaged....because that's when they chew up cable. Mine had groves worn in the bottom drum from the cable rolling back & forth. I have a 5' wide Moose plow too, so it's pretty heavy.
> 
> The 50' or 60' cable it came with just finally ran out, after 14 years....plus I plow several places so not terrible. It's a HUGE PITA repairing cable in the cold though!! Always wind up bloody!


Fairlead was checked when I got it and it still looks the same. It's smooth and rolls well. My grizzly, that I had this plow on before, the fairlead angle was more vertical like @GreatwhiteNorth setup. I'm wondering if that has something to do with it. It is the big moose county plow......it's heavy. So now looking more into making it work better I can see some things that need to change. I don't want to be fucking with this mid storms.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Drink budweiser?  LOL
> I had the mud lites on my old grizzly......loved those tires.


Those are Kenda Executioners. Go through a mud hole & hit the go juice & all you have left is a hole! The mud is all over your partner behind you. 
As for the Bud, I'll drink any kind of cold beer after 4 hours of butchering & packing a moose!



DarkWeb said:


> I can't tell is your bottom roller bigger on the fairlead?


Rollers are all the same dia.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Those are Kenda Executioners. Go through a mud hole & hit the go juice & all you have left is a hole! The mud is all over your partner behind you.
> 
> 
> 
> Rollers are all the same dia.


Yeah I see it is different it's been a while since I got rid of them.






It definitely needs some better tires this summer.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Check your fairlead real good and make sure it's not damaged....because that's when they chew up cable. Mine had groves worn in the bottom drum from the cable rolling back & forth. I have a 5' wide Moose plow too, so it's pretty heavy.
> 
> The 50' or 60' cable it came with just finally ran out, after 14 years....plus I plow several places so not terrible. It's a HUGE PITA repairing cable in the cold though!! Always wind up bloody!


Seasick Steve was interviewed on Top Gear some years ago. The topic turned to his owning a tractor.

“So you like farming, then?”

“I don’t care for farmin’.
I like plowin’.”

Best bluesman I’ve heard.Bet @lokie knows of him.


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Seasick Steve was interviewed on Top Gear some years ago. The topic turned to his owning a tractor.
> 
> “So you like farming, then?”
> 
> ...


I saw him back in the at the 09 Byron Bay Blues festival, he was awesome
He also went on Spicks and Specks he was gold.


----------



## lokie (Feb 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Seasick Steve was interviewed on Top Gear some years ago. The topic turned to his owning a tractor.
> 
> “So you like farming, then?”
> 
> ...


Steve also makes some of his own guitars from whatever happens to be around.


----------



## bernie344 (Feb 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> You have tomatoes already??? I'm jealous. I was just thinking about starting some seeds. It's another 90 days til they can safely go in the ground here  I might sneak some in in about 60 days though.


Its summer here


----------



## Bareback (Feb 27, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Those are Kenda Executioners. Go through a mud hole & hit the go juice & all you have left is a hole! The mud is all over your partner behind you.
> As for the Bud, I'll drink any kind of cold beer after 4 hours of butchering & packing a moose!
> 
> 
> ...


I have those on my 08 420 rancher , I knew what they were the instant I saw yours. I love mine but after all these years they have gotten hard and don’t get the traction they used to.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2021)

Bareback said:


> 420 rancher


immature giggle


----------



## manfredo (Feb 27, 2021)

Got my long over due transplanting done today, and swapped out one of the LED lights for a MH light in my veg area. I have 6 large plants that I re-vegged after the aero setup they were in bit the dust over a month ago.

Soooo sleepy


----------



## Bareback (Feb 28, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> immature giggle


I know right.... it sold itself.


----------



## Bareback (Feb 28, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Got my long over due transplanting done today, and swapped out one of the LED lights for a MH light in my veg area. I have 6 large plants that I re-vegged after the aero setup they were in bit the dust over a month ago.
> 
> Soooo sleepy


Here’s some pepper starts under a new led I got just for this purpose. It’s a bit of a leaning curve but it is great for pepper...... not so much for tomatoes....trust me on that.

ohh sweet potato slips being started in the cups, it is fantastic for that.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 28, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Temporomandibular Joint Dysfunction
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And all this time I thought it was "too much Johnson" 
Thanks @ANC 


SH420


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 28, 2021)

Somehow Facebook figured out that I grow weed. 
I'm getting spammed like crazy!


----------



## ANC (Feb 28, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Somehow Facebook figured out that I grow weed.
> I'm getting spammed like crazy!


that is how a recluse like me ended up with over 1600 "friends" on Facebook. I only started using it around two birthdays ago.


----------



## raratt (Feb 28, 2021)

I'm drilling out what's left of a fence post in the concrete it was set in. I didn't replace it when the fence was blown down about 10 years ago, it was sturdy then. Spade bit, pry bar, small shovel, repeat. Waiting for the drill batteries to charge up again, I should get a wired one for jobs like this. I need to cook breakfast in a couple anyway.
Mornin all.


----------



## solakani (Feb 28, 2021)

Teardown of my new wifi-6 router to solder a header for serial connection


----------



## smoothJoe (Feb 28, 2021)

*What did you accomplish today?*


fixing dns problems with my server due to the auto payment not working, started new download of ftp files takes like 9 million houuurs, smoked double amount of weed i generally do at this time of the day.





tech shit, you wouldn't understand


----------



## smoothJoe (Feb 28, 2021)

solakani said:


> Teardown of my new wifi-6 router to solder a header for serial connection
> View attachment 4839479


i feel u man, shits real


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 28, 2021)

solakani said:


> Teardown of my new wifi-6 router to solder a header for serial connection
> View attachment 4839479


I'd love to see a picture of your soldering iron. I'm in the market for a new one. I've been looking the Hakkos.


----------



## smoothJoe (Feb 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'd love to see a picture of your soldering iron


reported for porn puns


----------



## solakani (Feb 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'd love to see a picture of your soldering iron. I'm in the market for a new one. I've been looking the Hakkos.


I can use a no frills hobby soldering iron for this particular job. If I need some micro solder repair then I will cut a deal at the local college to get her done. 
The workstation setup is 
3.5X 7X 45X 90X Simul- Focal Trinocular stereo microscope+2K 21MP HDMI Digital usb microscope camera +144 Led ring lights +Mat
Hakko FX888D Digital Soldering Station FX-888D FX-888, Blue/Yellow


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 28, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Here’s some pepper starts under a new led I got just for this purpose. It’s a bit of a leaning curve but it is great for pepper...... not so much for tomatoes....trust me on that.
> View attachment 4839470
> ohh sweet potato slips being started in the cups, it is fantastic for that.


They're a bit stretched, I'd get that light closer or up pot the extra stem


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 28, 2021)

8’-6”x11’ those are the widest measurements.
You guys think the woman who buys this house from me will be alright with that for a walk in closet?
I can still change it.
The old man is gonna be stoked with a 2000sqft shop w/12’ ceilings. Gotta make the woman happy though. Kitchen will be pimp of course


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 28, 2021)

I already changed some shit around there.

But i’m also thinking its gonna be weird AF taking a crap with a 12’ ceiling overhead lol. Master bath. Peak of the vaulted ceiling. 
Was thinkin of doing a dropped ceiling over the shitter and the big ass shower. 10’


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 28, 2021)

Oh yeah. Woke up hella early started gardening around 3am. Stake and tie session. Lights go out at 9am so couldn’t start on the house til then. Gotta do the same tomorrow morning before chiropractor and then i can get back to it. Always something. Getting pretty fucking burned out.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Feb 28, 2021)

Another epic walk with the wife but this time we had 55 degrees and sunshine! Spring can't arrive soon enough!


----------



## raratt (Feb 28, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> 8’-6”x11’ those are the widest measurements.
> You guys think the woman who buys this house from me will be alright with that for a walk in closet?
> View attachment 4840053I can still change it.
> The old man is gonna be stoked with a 2000sqft shop w/12’ ceilings. Gotta make the woman happy though. Kitchen will be pimp of course


Lookin good bro, there's light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## raratt (Feb 28, 2021)

Got most of the post drilled out so I can slide a replacement post in the hole. Thought I had one I could use, but termites got to it, damn redwood.
Another trip to the hardware store tomorrow. I have another post on that side that needs replaced also.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> Lookin good bro, there's light at the end of the tunnel.


You should come check shit out


----------



## bernie344 (Feb 28, 2021)

I just jared this Mokims Tulip.
Smoked a couple a joints to check, this is by far the strongest strain of this grow.
Full on head and slight body stone, this is some potent shit!


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Feb 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> Got most of the post drilled out so I can slide a replacement post in the hole. Thought I had one I could use, but termites got to it, damn redwood.
> Another trip to the hardware store tomorrow. I have another post on that side that needs replaced also.


I am thinking that any new fence is going to have metal posts. I have some treated posts that are 30 years in the ground, no visible decay. Others a few feet away, 10 or 12 years in the ground, and they have rotted off. All were ground contact rated 4x6.


----------



## raratt (Feb 28, 2021)

Bubbas.dad1 said:


> I am thinking that any new fence is going to have metal posts. I have some treated posts that are 30 years in the ground, no visible decay. Others a few feet away, 10 or 12 years in the ground, and they have rotted off. All were ground contact rated 4x6.


Those posts aren't cheap, but I guess it would be better in the long run. At least the termites wouldn't get to them.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 28, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> 8’-6”x11’ those are the widest measurements.
> You guys think the woman who buys this house from me will be alright with that for a walk in closet?
> View attachment 4840053I can still change it.
> The old man is gonna be stoked with a 2000sqft shop w/12’ ceilings. Gotta make the woman happy though. Kitchen will be pimp of course


Mine's bigger  I'm not into clothes so I have most of my Christmas ornaments and a ton of pot stored in there among other things.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 28, 2021)

Bubbas.dad1 said:


> I am thinking that any new fence is going to have metal posts. I have some treated posts that are 30 years in the ground, no visible decay. Others a few feet away, 10 or 12 years in the ground, and they have rotted off. All were ground contact rated 4x6.


That’s after treated meant the really good bad stuff.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Mine's bigger  I'm not into clothes so I have most of my Christmas ornaments and a ton of pot stored in there among other things.


I had about the same size in the house before I moved up to P-town.
Guess what I turned it into?






it was a good veg room for that setup.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 28, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I had about the same size in the house before I moved up to P-town.
> Guess what I turned it into?
> 
> 
> ...


only the Gimp knows
~edit~ me slow


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 28, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> only the Gimp knows
> ~edit~ me slow


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 28, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


>


Those med-evil fux knew from pain


----------



## raratt (Feb 28, 2021)

Cool, this dude just cruised by.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> Cool, this dude just cruised by.
> View attachment 4840185


There’s been a local fella doing aero 
One wing only though


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 28, 2021)

Bubbas.dad1 said:


> I am thinking that any new fence is going to have metal posts. I have some treated posts that are 30 years in the ground, no visible decay. Others a few feet away, 10 or 12 years in the ground, and they have rotted off. All were ground contact rated 4x6.


Best thing you can do with PT, the real PT ground rated posts, is put at least a few inches of gravel in the hole first and they have some good coatings you can put on the post that will be in the hole.






have I ever done that? No. Lol


----------



## raratt (Feb 28, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> There’s been a local fella doing aero
> One wing only though


I think this guy was doing the same before he cruised by.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> I think this guy was doing the same before he cruised by.
> View attachment 4840192


? terrain


----------



## raratt (Feb 28, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> ? terrain


Fight track, land is flat mostly, some orchards on capture.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> I think this guy was doing the same before he cruised by.
> View attachment 4840192


Is that a lidar topical map


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Is that a lidar topical map


I Brobly said that wrong ha ha ha


----------



## raratt (Feb 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Is that a lidar topical map


I don't know what the site uses. Flightradar24.com


----------



## raratt (Feb 28, 2021)

I heard the engine and knew it was an old radial, so I went on the site to find out what it was.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> I heard the engine and knew it was an old radial, so I went on the site to find out what it was.


Very cool we get crop dusters where I live


----------



## raratt (Feb 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Very cool we get crop dusters where I live


That's our air show. They fertilize the rice fields and dust the walnut trees.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Very cool we get crop dusters where I live


Fighters, bombers and prototypes here, and civil aviation oddities.


----------



## raratt (Feb 28, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Fighters, bombers and prototypes here, and civil aviation oddities.


We have a couple black planes flying around here also. They don't hang around long though, unless they are doing crash and dashes. There are some transient aircraft that make a lot of noise sometimes.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 28, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Fighters, bombers and prototypes here, and civil aviation oddities.


O my Toto I don't think we're in Illinois anymore


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> O my Toto I don't think we're in Illinois anymore


“And your little dog too!”


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 28, 2021)

And now the wife is going to hafta deal with my need for speed I'll thank you for her ha ha ha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 28, 2021)

Yup starts with goosebumps with the thoughts of breaking the sound barrier and then the brain starts to race and the fantasy starts the dreams that will be fun and then the let down comes when I sit in my 4 cylinder Subaru car ha ha ha well at least it is all wheel drive


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> We have a couple black planes flying around here also. They don't hang around long though, unless they are doing crash and dashes. There are some transient aircraft that make a lot of noise sometimes.


Here they are mostly white and missing numbers.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 28, 2021)

Now I know I hit this thread for a reason I did something but wanted to say best of luck with your medical issues @raratt


----------



## solakani (Mar 1, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I already changed some shit around there.
> View attachment 4840061
> But i’m also thinking its gonna be weird AF taking a crap with a 12’ ceiling overhead lol. Master bath. Peak of the vaulted ceiling.
> Was thinkin of doing a dropped ceiling over the shitter and the big ass shower. 10’


Love the pocket door D09. I would definitely go with sound proofing and take it to the next level by sound proofing the plumbing.


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 1, 2021)

I just got up.


----------



## solakani (Mar 1, 2021)

Time check 4:20am


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 1, 2021)

Carne Seca said:


> It won't be Stewartia much longer. The person the genus was named after was named Stuart and the original spelling was (at one time) Stuartia.


Both come from the same word, Robert the Bruces Steward became the Royal dynasty the Stuart's.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 1, 2021)

solakani said:


> Love the pocket door D09. I would definitely go with sound proofing and take it to the next level by sound proofing the plumbing.


Actually I framed that opening for a barn door. I personally don’t like pocket doors.
I’m doing 2 other barn doors in the house. I love the look. Definitely adds some flavor imo.
I’ll see what my plumber brother says about the sound proofing. 
ever heard of isolation clips? We do some serious soundproofing out in the field.


----------



## solakani (Mar 1, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Actually I framed that opening for a barn door. I personally don’t like pocket doors.
> I’m doing 2 other barn doors in the house. I love the look. Definitely adds some flavor imo.
> I’ll see what my plumber brother says about the sound proofing.
> ever heard of isolation clips? We do some serious soundproofing out in the field.


Mod in our master bedroom includes a barn door for the walk-in closet. Has a wardrobe in front for a make shift pocket door. Closet is now a den.

RSIC is interesting in a basement ceiling application. Thanks for the info. Some of my associates are home inspectors. They say that the walls built to reduce airborne sounds must contain the followings:

1. Two plies or more of materials that, without being connected by solid materials, ensure a degree of air tightness;
2. The heaviest materials possible;
3. The deepest cavity possible, filled with absorbent material;
4. An air tight construction, particularly at the points of penetration.


----------



## solakani (Mar 1, 2021)

I do not mean to label some people as home inspectors and pigeon hole them. It is only a reflection of my language skills and my being terse.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> They're a bit stretched, I'd get that light closer or up pot the extra stem


I will be up potting some. The light is new to me, and I killed a whole tray of tomatoes.... not sure if it was the light or the soil so I moved it up about 4”s and used an unamended soil for this group. I’m about to start some cucumbers and squash next so probably going to up pot this week.
Thanks


----------



## raratt (Mar 1, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Now I know I hit this thread for a reason I did something but wanted to say best of luck with your medical issues @raratt


Thank you.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 1, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Actually I framed that opening for a barn door. I personally don’t like pocket doors.
> I’m doing 2 other barn doors in the house. I love the look. Definitely adds some flavor imo.
> I’ll see what my plumber brother says about the sound proofing.
> ever heard of isolation clips? We do some serious soundproofing out in the field.



Here’s some pics of barn doors I’ve built for customers , that last one I harvested the tree and milled it on my sawmill and built the door, it’s a 3 dimensional design from aromatic cedar.

Dude I just want to say how much I admire you and your grit, for over coming the adversity that has plagued you. You my friend are a true badass .


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 1, 2021)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 4840710View attachment 4840711View attachment 4840712
> Here’s some pics of barn doors I’ve built for customers , that last one I harvested the tree and milled it on my sawmill and built the door, it’s a 3 dimensional design from aromatic cedar.
> 
> Dude I just want to say how much I admire you and your grit, for over coming the adversity that has plagued you. You my friend are a true badass .


Thanks bro! Means allot.
Those barn doors are badass


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 1, 2021)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 4840710View attachment 4840711View attachment 4840712
> Here’s some pics of barn doors I’ve built for customers , that last one I harvested the tree and milled it on my sawmill and built the door, it’s a 3 dimensional design from aromatic cedar.
> 
> Dude I just want to say how much I admire you and your grit, for over coming the adversity that has plagued you. You my friend are a true badass .


My mind insists the bottom one is bacon.


----------



## raratt (Mar 1, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> My mind insists the bottom one is bacon.


Why are you eating my door?


----------



## Bareback (Mar 1, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> My mind insists the bottom one is bacon.


Mmmmmmm bacon.


----------



## raratt (Mar 1, 2021)

I have succeeded in ignoring all the things I need to do today so far. I guess I'll run to the hardware store and get the materials I need this afternoon at least.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have succeeded in ignoring all the things I need to do today so far. I guess I'll run to the hardware store and get the materials I need this afternoon at least.


Haha charcoal and wood chunks?


----------



## raratt (Mar 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Haha charcoal and wood chunks?


Already have those...I should thaw out the brats I have and make use of it though.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> Already have those...I should thaw out the brats I have and make use of it though.


I got jerky on mine today


----------



## lokie (Mar 1, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Fighters, bombers and prototypes here, and civil aviation oddities.


Standard air traffic in my area. A regional air port is not far away.

Hot Air Balloons and Bi Planes over my mom's.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 1, 2021)

lokie said:


> Standard air traffic in my area. A regional air port is not far away.
> 
> Hot Air Balloons and Bi Planes over my mom's.


Does a round trip by biplane mean you went both ways?


----------



## Stukid (Mar 1, 2021)

I got an unexpected but paid day off today!!! #yeame


----------



## DCcan (Mar 1, 2021)

Once a month a KC-46 (enormous plane) does low altitude laps over my house, he's annoying a fellow pilot in the neighborhood on his Nat Guard duty.
Much quieter than his old KC-135, that was like bombing runs. Scared the crap outta foreigners with the WWII Air Raid/town fire siren going at the same time. 
Absolute panic bug eyes, white knuckles. Never lived in the Cold War was my first thought.

_ "Why are you just STANDING there! Where do we go? Is it the Russians?"
"That's just a air force tanker, not a Russian bomber. Were not being bombed, happens all the time. It's sort of a joke. The air raid siren belongs to the Fire Dept."
"What kind of joke is that? Do they blow it when the town gets unidentified planes overhead?"
"Huh? No...for fires! The low flying plane is the joke. It's just a coincidence."
"OMG!..We though we were going to die, why are you using an AIR RAID SIREN!! "
" It's just been there since , so now its for fires. Wait 'till the steamship horn at noon time, that shakes a square mile or two!" 
"Why does your town have a steamship horn AND a air raid siren? "
"Huh? For lunch and fires of course."_
"?"


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 1, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Does a round trip by biplane mean you went both ways?


Talk about wanting it both ways.

I lived in Salinas for quite a few years. Lol. Yuck!
I would make a tee-time way in advance of the airshow at the salinas fairways.
We did that for a good 10 straight years, even after i bailed. Have done it at least 12 times. What a fuckin blast! 
The round took about 6-7 hrs  i would time our tee off time right so we would be on the back nine when the airshow really was flyin. Good times......


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 1, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> My mind insists the bottom one is bacon.


Unfortunately i’ve been on a diet for a couple few years and try to stay away from the bacon. It sucks! Can one of you guys please make some millionaires bacon and post the pics here?


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 2, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I bought the bike new (Suzi 750 Kingquad) with the winch & line set up in 2011 - been running it ever since with the same line.
> I do have an F150, but no plow - not much need for one where I live now.


Do you have plans to do any guiding where you're at now?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 2, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Do you have plans to do any guiding where you're at now?


Nahh, I liked it in AK because of the high alpine & the critters - mostly just deer, turkey & black bear here so I'll just guide myself. 

Did I mention the fish? 40+ lb German Brown Troot caught in "My" river.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 2, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Mmmmmmm bacon.


I was just thinking the same....damned, now I'm gonna need to cook!


----------



## raratt (Mar 2, 2021)

New fence post is in the hole.





Going to build up a couple inches of concrete to the level of the dirt around it.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Nahh, I liked it in AK because of the high alpine & the critters - mostly just deer, turkey & black bear here so I'll just guide myself.
> 
> Did I mention the fish? 40+ lb German Brown Troot caught in "My" river.
> 
> View attachment 4841557


German Brown Trout are weak on democratic principles but strong on flavor.


----------



## Karah (Mar 2, 2021)

I accomplished some pretty awesome shit last year at work and won some awards  top sales AND top profit!


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 2, 2021)

I’m suddenly hungry AF! I think they like my grass


and then comes Bear. I’m not so hungry anymore lol


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m suddenly hungry AF! I think they like my grass
> View attachment 4842207
> View attachment 4842208
> and then comes Bear. I’m not so hungry anymore lol
> View attachment 4842212


I keep hearing good things about grass-fed


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 2, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m suddenly hungry AF! I think they like my grass
> View attachment 4842207
> View attachment 4842208
> and then comes Bear. I’m not so hungry anymore lol
> View attachment 4842212


Mmmmmmm bbq....


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 2, 2021)

Exciting info, it’s in metric so all you people still under the imperial regime will struggle.


----------



## raratt (Mar 2, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Exciting info, it’s in metric so all you people still under the imperial regime will struggle.
> View attachment 4842179


297 miles, I have an app.
I know there are 28 grams to an ounce...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Exciting info, it’s in metric so all you people still under the imperial regime will struggle.
> View attachment 4842179


Not so fast there Sailor.
I grew up with both, and with the necessary conversions.

I still think it’s cool that there are 1.62 kilometers in a mile, and 0.62 miles in a kilometer.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 2, 2021)

Coffee coffee


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 2, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Not so fast there Sailor.
> I grew up with both, and with the necessary conversions.
> 
> I still think it’s cool that there are 1.62 kilometers in a mile, and 0.62 miles in a kilometer.


Respect!!!
A bloke that goes both ways


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Respect!!!
> A bloke that goes both ways


Back in the day, that made plus rep status.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 2, 2021)

+


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 2, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Back in the day, that made plus rep status.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 2, 2021)

Worked this morning. Cleaned the house this afternoon and watered the jungle. Tonight for I don't know what time its "No Country for Old Men", one of my favorites..


----------



## manfredo (Mar 2, 2021)

I spent the majority of the day in my home office, organizing, paying bills, and more organizing...I can see my desks again, which is a great start! 

Tax time...Can I write off my new ballasts??


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I spent the majority of the day in my home office, organizing, paying bills, and more organizing...I can see my desks again, which is a great start!
> 
> Tax time...Can I write off my new ballasts??


If you’re itemizing deductions
you’re doing ok

least I hope so


----------



## manfredo (Mar 2, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> If you’re itemizing deductions
> you’re doing ok
> 
> least I hope so


I have an accountant... My returns are way over my head!! But getting simpler every year! So all I have to do is gather everything up and categorize it somewhat.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I have an accountant... My returns are way over my head!! But getting simpler every year! So all I have to do is gather everything up and categorize it somewhat.


A good accountant is a wonderful thing.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 2, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> A good accountant is a wonderful thing.


This guy is wonderful...He is a former IRS auditor, so really knows his stuff. He has been a blessing, and he's done my taxes my entire life. He must like what he does because he probably could have retired about 20 years ago.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> This guy is wonderful...He is a former IRS auditor, so really knows his stuff. He has been a blessing, and he's done my taxes my entire life. He must like what he does because he probably could have retired about 20 years ago.


So cool.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 3, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Worked this morning. Cleaned the house this afternoon and watered the jungle. Tonight for I don't know what time its "No Country for Old Men", one of my favorites..


What network/time is it on?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 3, 2021)

DIY tray for coco pucks.
(They are made for rock wool cubes.)


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 3, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> DIY tray for coco pucks.
> (They are made for rock wool cubes.)
> View attachment 4842716


Coffee filters?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Coffee filters?


Yep, trimmed to ~1” squares.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 3, 2021)

Prepped a new grow bag.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 3, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yep, trimmed to ~1” squares.


Oh I see now. The second picture wasn't there when I posted.


----------



## raratt (Mar 3, 2021)

Trying to talk myself into grocery shopping today, I'm about 50% convinced. I'll see how I feel after breakfast.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> Trying to talk myself into grocery shopping today, I'm about 50% convinced. I'll see how I feel after breakfast.


I'm about 90% convinced I'm putting it off...except dinner might be sandwiches...again.


----------



## raratt (Mar 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm about 90% convinced I'm putting it off...except dinner might be sandwiches...again.


We have some food, just need to thaw it out. I'm going over to the dark side and putting it off also. Just need to go pick up eggs and beer at the local store.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> Trying to talk myself into grocery shopping today, I'm about 50% convinced. I'll see how I feel after breakfast.


I anticipated today and shopped Sunday LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> We have some food, just need to thaw it out. I'm going over to the dark side and putting it off also. Just need to go pick up eggs and beer at the local store.


The dark side has real perks.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 3, 2021)

I like cookies


----------



## raratt (Mar 3, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> The dark side has real perks.
> 
> View attachment 4842865
> 
> View attachment 4842866


I bought those yesterday...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> I bought those yesterday...


Were they ... ?


----------



## raratt (Mar 3, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Were they ... ?
> 
> View attachment 4842867


Nope.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 3, 2021)

Damn right cookies kick ass!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> We have some food, just need to thaw it out. I'm going over to the dark side and putting it off also. Just need to go pick up eggs and beer at the local store.


I have a small grocery close too, that I might venture out too. I ate pancakes the last 2 nights so need real food!! I did grill a burger for lunch though.


----------



## raratt (Mar 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I have a small grocery close too, that I might venture out too. I ate pancakes the last 2 nights so need real food!! I did grill a burger for lunch though.


I found a steak, I guess we'll be OK, oh and some French vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 3, 2021)

I’ve gotta fix the power drive on my husqvarna lawn mower today. (AWD)
Front wheels have power but almost nothing in the rear.
I’m hoping the gear box isn’t fucked. 
The mower only cost $240 brand new, so parts & pain in the ass may not be worh it. 

Motor still runs like new


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 3, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> I’ve gotta fix the power drive on my husqvarna lawn mower today. (AWD)
> Front wheels have power but almost nothing in the rear.
> I’m hoping the gear box isn’t fucked.
> The mower only cost $240 brand new, so parts & pain in the ass may not be worh it.
> ...


Belt?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Belt?


It’s possible but there’s only 1 belt for everything.

How long is Sta-bil stable?


----------



## manfredo (Mar 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Belt?


Some of them...I assume it's a push mower....have a plastic gear on the rear wheel that strips out, and they are very inexpensive to replace...Hope that's it!!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 3, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> It’s possible but there’s only 1 belt for everything.





https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/husqvarna-mower-drive-wheel-532403111-1234416?cm_mmc=feed-_-GoogleShopping-_-Product-_-1234416&gclid=Cj0KCQiAhP2BBhDdARIsAJEzXlEvO_dTF1rRoeR6BDKdEC31dnUPB__wls55-OpDeFd3ypaiHz411lAaAt6REALw_wcB


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 3, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> It’s possible but there’s only 1 belt for everything.
> 
> How long is Sta-bil stable?
> View attachment 4842935


I've never seen it like that!


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 3, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> It’s possible but there’s only 1 belt for everything.
> 
> How long is Sta-bil stable?
> View attachment 4842935


It's mostly mineral spirits, I think? @cannabineer @Singlemalt


----------



## raratt (Mar 3, 2021)

95%
Chemical Name: Hydrotreated light naphthenic distillate solvent extract
CAS Registry Number: 064742-53-6
Synonyms: Naphthenic petroleum oil; Distillates, petroleum, hydrotreated light naphthenic; Mineral oil, petroleum distillates, hydrotreated (mild) light naphthenic; Mineral oil, petroleum distillates, hydrotreated (severe) light naphthenic; Petroleum distillates, hydrotreated light naphthenic

and 5%
Chemical Name: MSDS: Proprietary or trade secret additive/ingredient(s)
CAS Registry Number: 000000-00-8
Synonyms: ***No information available at this time***

Whatever that means.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 3, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> It's mostly mineral spirits, I think? @cannabineer @Singlemalt


If it were a good grade of mineral spirits or the other usual suspects (toluene, alcohols, ethers) it would not do that. That sort of photochemical reactivity andor oxidizability bespeaks a cheap and dirty primary refinery cut. Alkenes (olefins, oil-makers) are the usual varnish formers.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 3, 2021)

First bike ride of the year! It was 55f and sunny in Chicago, so it was strange to see huge piles of snow and ice around. I couldn't wait to get on the bike, so I filled up the tires, adjusted the brakes, and went to my fav futuristic bike trail. Seems like everyone was waiting for this day, it was crowded af. It's gonna hit the 60s next week, SO happy. Looks like we're skipping Spring, which often happens here in the mid-west. I am really backed up with weed right now, probably because the weather has been so shitty. After harvesting this week. I've got over 3 pounds sitting around. I called a few people that I've got a sale for $200 an ounce if they buy more than a qp, and luckily one dude thought that was great and bought half a pound. That helps, but I'm hoping sales pick up as the weather improves. That's usually how it goes, we'll see. I hope everyone's weather is improving similarly.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 3, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> It’s possible but there’s only 1 belt for everything.
> 
> How long is Sta-bil stable?
> View attachment 4842935


Not that long!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 3, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> If it were a good grade of mineral spirits or the other usual suspects (toluene, alcohols, ethers) it would not do that. That sort of photochemical reactivity andor oxidizability bespeaks a cheap and dirty primary refinery cut. Alkenes (olefins, oil-makers) are the usual varnish formers.


The fact that doing it right is so cheap leaves me with an itchy thought: that what was in that bottle wasn’t what the label says. It looks like improvised used-oil storage. I may have thrown the actual product under the proverbial motor vehicle.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 3, 2021)

New reading material


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> New reading materialView attachment 4843123


Cover art bullseyes the organicker’s fashion sense.


----------



## New bud grower (Mar 3, 2021)

Went outside, packed a nice bowl and am now pain free for an 1 hr maybe 2 if I’m lucky.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 3, 2021)

New bud grower said:


> Went outside, packed a nice bowl and am now pain free for an 1 hr maybe 2 if I’m lucky.


I like being pain-free.
What kind of pain, and do you find a strain that works especially well?


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 3, 2021)

I as well would like to be pain free. I admit that I have never found a strain that works for back pain. Or any pain really. It can dull some aches, but really just helps distract me more than anything else

Also, @cannabineer , I saw a device on YouTube that made me think of you. It’s a usb powered spray bottle that you put water and salt into, and then it applies an electrical current to the saltwater that creates sodium hypochlorite. So a nice usb powered bleach maker. About $20


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 3, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I as well would like to be pain free. I admit that I have never found a strain that works for back pain. Or any pain really. It can dull some aches, but really just helps distract me more than anything else
> 
> Also, @cannabineer , I saw a device on YouTube that made me think of you. It’s a usb powered spray bottle that you put water and salt into, and then it applies an electrical current to the saltwater that creates sodium hypochlorite. So a nice usb powered bleach maker. About $20


If it works, that would be cool. Does the device have a readout for oxidant concentration?


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 3, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> If it works, that would be cool. Does the device have a readout for oxidant concentration?


No, although the reviewer is quite bright. And he said it wreaked of bleach. It would be worth more investigation, since that is essentially how bleach is made anyway. 

The device runs a DC cycle, then shuts off so you can disconnect it from the power source. I suppose repeated cycles could increase the concentration.

Also, said it took the coffee stains off of mugs. Good enough for me...lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 3, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> No, although the reviewer is quite bright. And he said it wreaked of bleach. It would be worth more investigation, since that is essentially how bleach is made anyway.
> 
> The device runs a DC cycle, then shuts off so you can disconnect it from the power source. I suppose repeated cycles could increase the concentration.
> 
> Also, said it took the coffee stains off of mugs. Good enough for me...lol


the problem with those retail"hydrochlorous acid " electrolytic generators is that they don't have a chemical/salt bridge to separate the anode vs cathode products so everything is in the same solution;hence you get a mix of both the desired hydrochlorous acid and plain old bleach. I made one with a bridge and a DC power source;it works but it's a pain in the ass


----------



## solakani (Mar 4, 2021)

Hand carved smoked brisket on caraway rye


----------



## Rewerb (Mar 4, 2021)

Not so much achieiving today, but plans for tomorrow:


----------



## bernie344 (Mar 4, 2021)

Bought a clipon fan on Ebutt


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 4, 2021)

Picked up a new combo meter, 300' of red top 6' fencing, one Peach tree, 2 Wisteria, 5 lbs of grass seed, veg seeds.
Free samples of compost and a new mildew treatment.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 4, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Picked up a new combo meter, 300' of red top 6' fencing, one Peach tree, 2 Wisteria, 5 lbs of grass seed, veg seeds.
> Free samples of compost and a new mildew treatment.


I need more grass seed. I have two persistent yellow patches I'd like to solve.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I need more grass seed. I have two persistent yellow patches I'd like to solve.


Stop peeing in the same spots....


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Stop peeing in the same spots....


That was good, thanks. I think this is a salting the earth moment. I have a pool on a hypochlorous loop for chlorine production. There was an overflow during one heavy rain so I got a spot there and later during a freeze one of my valves on my solar blew so I have my second spot. I'm going to try some soil amendment and grass seed see if that will work. Otherwise I may have to come up with another solution.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 4, 2021)

solakani said:


> Hand carved smoked brisket on caraway rye
> View attachment 4843273


That looks like it should be on a menu, and i want one for breakfast!!! Yummmm!


----------



## solakani (Mar 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That looks like it should be on a menu, and i want one for breakfast!!! Yummmm!


Smoked brisket is a bit of a stretch. I bought it from the deli to hone my carving skills. Not bad for a few quick meals. I make succotash for breakfast with leftovers and egg. Commercial smoke houses is cooking with steam. Briskets are injected with brine and dusted with pickling spices.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 4, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Picked up a new combo meter, 300' of red top 6' fencing, one Peach tree, 2 Wisteria, 5 lbs of grass seed, veg seeds.
> Free samples of compost and a new mildew treatment.



*♫* And a partridge in a pear treeeeee *♫*


----------



## doublejj (Mar 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I need more grass seed. I have two persistent yellow patches I'd like to solve.


Solution A...


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 4, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Solution A...
> View attachment 4843783


Is that hydroponic grass?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 4, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Solution A...
> View attachment 4843783


I like my cement pond too much to do that


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 4, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Is that hydroponic grass?


VDWC

very deep water


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 4, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Solution A...
> View attachment 4843783


Imagine the patch you could have in that with a little hoophouse over the top?!?!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 4, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Imagine the patch you could have in that with a little hoophouse over the top?!?!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 5, 2021)

I finally made it to the grocery store! Bought a 3 pound beef eye round roast that's going in the slow cooker in a few minutes, then I'm gonna make burritos with the leftovers. That's the plan at least! Maybe some mashed taters and gravy on the side, just to keep my plump, lol.

I was looking at the Weightwatchers for men website today


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 5, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I finally made it to the grocery store! Bought a 3 pound beef eye round roast that's going in the slow cooker in a few minutes, then I'm gonna make burritos with the leftovers. That's the plan at least! Maybe some mashed taters and gravy on the side, just to keep my plump, lol.
> 
> I was looking at the Weightwatchers for men website today


Last eye round I did the other day in the smoker.


That was #5 of jerky farts! Was some of the best jerky I've made yet.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 5, 2021)

A good friend sent me this yesterday I'm just eating the last slice of cheesecake now. It is so delicious!


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 5, 2021)

manfredo said:


> A good friend sent me this yesterday I'm just eating the last slice of cheesecake now. It is so delicious!View attachment 4844712



Is that from Weight Watchers?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 5, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Is that from Weight Watchers?


Weight Voyeurs


----------



## manfredo (Mar 5, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Is that from Weight Watchers?


lol, it's from Edible Arrangements...at least it's a little healthy, with the fresh fruit. 

When the van pulled in my driveway, I thought, Oh she is at the wrong house!! But nope!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 5, 2021)

manfredo said:


> lol, it's from Edible Arrangements...at least it's a little healthy, with the fresh fruit.
> 
> When the van pulled in my driveway, I thought, Oh she is at the wrong house!! But nope!


Not to a diabetic lol.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 5, 2021)

Apparently I got promoted. I was in a meeting and I was introduced as "leading the purchasing team".  

If they only knew 

I'm supposed to have a meeting with the gm on Monday 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Mar 5, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Apparently I got promoted. I was in a meeting and I was introduced as "leading the purchasing team".
> 
> If they only knew
> 
> ...


Congrats, I think.


----------



## raratt (Mar 5, 2021)

Got the piece of siding replaced on my garage and a trim board up on the top and all caulked. Supposed to get a drive by storm in the early AM.
Trying to catch a gopher that has been all through the rose bushes and has made it's way to the neighbors front yard. I don't think I'll try plastic explosives though.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 5, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Apparently I got promoted. I was in a meeting and I was introduced as "leading the purchasing team".
> 
> If they only knew
> 
> ...


Nice....


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 5, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Apparently I got promoted. I was in a meeting and I was introduced as "leading the purchasing team".
> 
> If they only knew
> 
> ...


Margaritas for the house on @shrxhky420 ! Good or bad let's party!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 5, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Apparently I got promoted. I was in a meeting and I was introduced as "leading the purchasing team".
> 
> If they only knew
> 
> ...


Ah the old "Field Promotion".....this is what happens when the guy in front of you drops.....Congratulations


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 5, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Is that from Weight Watchers?


If it is I'm signing up, you?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> Got the piece of siding replaced on my garage and a trim board up on the top and all caulked. Supposed to get a drive by storm in the early AM.
> Trying to catch a gopher that has been all through the rose bushes and has made it's way to the neighbors front yard. I don't think I'll try plastic explosives *yet*, though.


FIFY


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 5, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> FIFY


He said it reached his neighbors. That seems like perfect timing for the plastics to me.


----------



## raratt (Mar 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> He said it reached his neighbors. That seems like perfect timing for the plastics to me.


Just talked to him, he was a happy camper with no complaints. Must have just taken his morphine pill a little while ago. Could be he doesn't remember saying anything to the other neighbor.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> Just talked to him, he was a happy camper with no complaints. Must have just taken his morphine pill a little while ago. Could be he doesn't remember saying anything to the other neighbor.


Oh so this is Whiney? Definitely time to blow up that gopher.


----------



## raratt (Mar 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Oh so this is Whiney? Definitely time to blow up that gopher.


Could be my other neighbor made it up, who knows. Could be she doesn't like the smell from me burnin some bud on the patio and had to blame it on someone else. I fixed the post on the side of the neighbor that mentioned the smell on Facebook, she took down the Edit: *facebook *post when her son told her it was BS to call me out about "strange smells". The "kids" across the street smoke some skunky bud in their garage quite often. Wonder what they pay for it...lol. *That made no sense..*.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> Just talked to him, he was a happy camper with no complaints. Must have just taken his morphine pill a little while ago. Could be he doesn't remember saying anything to the other neighbor.


Get that neighbour to use the plastic’s and dose him up before hand. That way you get rid of two gophers.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 5, 2021)

Alabama girl, 7, sells lemonade to pay for her own brain surgeries


Liza Scott set up a stand inside Savage's Bakery in Homewood and has been selling homemade lemonade to drum up funds for her life-saving treatment.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 5, 2021)

So much drama in a neighborhood!


----------



## raratt (Mar 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> So much drama in a neighborhood!


I haven't really had any major problems with the neighbors, where this drama came from I have no idea.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 5, 2021)

Full moon and rising barometer?
Always seems to bring out the crazy.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 5, 2021)

Ordered 6 more Crawdad traps and they arrived today. That gives me a doz traps. The rice fields north of Sacramento are loaded with crawdads. I'm fix'in to eat me some Etouffee....


----------



## DCcan (Mar 5, 2021)

Yum, crawdads! 
Run them thru couple cycles of fresh water to void, then steamed in Ol' Bay.

Tried some weed from the collection today, forgot why I stopped smoking it.
Then I misplaced my gas card, phone, keys in the space of an hour. I even forgot it was good pot.
Sort of mind wiping, I'm pretty close to empty now. I think had to use lanyards last time, smoked it for a couple months.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 5, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Yum, crawdads!
> Run them thru couple cycles of fresh water to void, then steamed in Ol' Bay.
> 
> Tried some weed from the collection today, forgot why I stopped smoking it.
> ...


Lightweight...


----------



## doublejj (Mar 5, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Yum, crawdads!
> Run them thru couple cycles of fresh water to void, then steamed in Ol' Bay.
> 
> Tried some weed from the collection today, forgot why I stopped smoking it.
> ...


I like to keep them for 24hrs in fresh water to purge them. I have an airstone to put into the ice chest and that keeps them alive...


----------



## DCcan (Mar 5, 2021)

That must be the source, the Sutter Buttes?


----------



## raratt (Mar 5, 2021)

DCcan said:


> then boiled with red potatoes and corn in crab boil.


fify


----------



## DCcan (Mar 5, 2021)

I couldn't remember that part, its that damn weed again.


----------



## raratt (Mar 5, 2021)

DCcan said:


> That must be the source, the Sutter Buttes?


You need to look to the mountains in the background. The Sutter Buttes are the smallest mountain range in the world.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> You need to look at the mountains in the background. The Sutter Buttes are the smallest mountain range in the world.


I was looking for the rice fields with crawdads! I found some.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 5, 2021)

DCcan said:


> That must be the source, the Sutter Buttes?


I found the crawdads by accident. Many years ago I would join a pheasant hunting club near the buttes in Richvale. It was a club run by the Butte county rice growers co-op. It was essentially a trespass license to hunt on over 20,000 acres of rice fields after they have drained the fields and harvested the rice. I would see lots of dead crawdads on the ground. It was crunch crunch crunch on dead crawdads under your boots. Every irrigation ditch in the valley is lousy with them...


----------



## doublejj (Mar 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> You need to look to the mountains in the background. The Sutter Buttes are the smallest mountain range in the world.


they are supposed to be loaded with wild hogs....


----------



## raratt (Mar 5, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I found the crawdads by accident. Many years ago I would joint a pheasant hunting club near the buttes. I was a club run by the Butte county rice growers co-op. It was essentially a trespass license to hunt on over 20,000 acres of rice fields after they have drained the fields and harvested the rice. I would seen lots of dead crawdads on the ground. It was crunch crunch crunch on dead crawdads under your boots. Every irrigation ditch in the valley is lousy with them...


We had a friend that knew some farmers and we went into the ditches when they drained the fields and caught a shitload by hand.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 5, 2021)

They come out of the water and scoot around at night when they are hungry, grab frogs and worms.
Really creepy to see hundreds in the water, then dozens on the ground all flopping back in the water at night.
Some places they overrun, they are the ecosystem, eat everything including each other.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> 297 miles, I have an app.
> I know there are 28 grams to an ounce...


17 ounces if you need a gram per kilometer!


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 5, 2021)

Paid my eye doctor $270 for an eye exam, two pairs of glasses, and a few years worth of contact lenses...

I feel ok about it


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Paid my eye doctor $270 for an eye exam, two pairs of glasses, and a few years worth of contact lenses...
> 
> I feel ok about it


Good deal in todays world


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Alabama girl, 7, sells lemonade to pay for her own brain surgeries
> 
> 
> Liza Scott set up a stand inside Savage's Bakery in Homewood and has been selling homemade lemonade to drum up funds for her life-saving treatment.
> ...


My cousin in her 30s didn't know she had arteriovenous malformation. She got all kinds of fkd up 4 years ago. Her brain hemorrhaged, super bowl Sunday. Right after the game ended. She survived but she's in a bad way. It's crazy, mentally she's all there but she can't move. communicates with blinking. Ugh. My poor cousin. Man sorry for the downer!



raratt said:


> I haven't really had any major problems with the neighbors, where this drama came from I have no idea.


We have drama with our neighbors too and have no idea why. Oh well. I'm gonna do all this work to the house, and sell. Get something smaller but with a little property, acre or 2. Just me and mamashark and no neighbors, at least not butted up to us.


And, today I saved the company 70k. That more than covers the raise I'll be... getting? Lol. I have no idea what to expect but I'm kinda excited. 

SH420


----------



## doublejj (Mar 5, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> My cousin in her 30s didn't know she had arteriovenous malformation. She got all kinds of fkd up 4 years ago. Her brain hemorrhaged, super bowl Sunday. Right after the game ended. She survived but she's in a bad way. It's crazy, mentally she's all there but she can't move. communicates with blinking. Ugh. My poor cousin. Man sorry for the downer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


best of luck bro


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 5, 2021)

Another satisfied pot head


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 5, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Another satisfied pot head
> View attachment 4845130


Have you been using lotion?


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 5, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Have you been using lotion?


No, could you tell lol


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 5, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> My cousin in her 30s didn't know she had arteriovenous malformation. She got all kinds of fkd up 4 years ago. Her brain hemorrhaged, super bowl Sunday. Right after the game ended. She survived but she's in a bad way. It's crazy, mentally she's all there but she can't move. communicates with blinking. Ugh. My poor cousin. Man sorry for the downer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No you're not a downer, my post was the downer. You illustrated my point. This poor fucking kid has that among 2 other serious cerebral malformations which require surgery. Any of which could kill or maim her and instead of being pissed, paralyzed with fear or unhappy she acknowledges she may not live and then tries to do something constructive.

It is really breathtaking.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 5, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Have you been using lotion?


If you make me blow more wine out my nose you will owe me!!


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 5, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Have you been using lotion?


Should of used this gif again


----------



## sarahJane211 (Mar 5, 2021)

BleedsGreen said:


> Good deal in todays world


Nah, I use zennioptical.com, $50 for a pair of varifocals inc delivery.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 5, 2021)

doublejj said:


> best of luck bro


Thanks JJ. Thanks to all of you for the kudos and such.

SH420


----------



## Rewerb (Mar 5, 2021)

I realise this is not perhaps to everyone's tastes, but I like it occasionally.......... & in extreme moderation.

1ml - Quite pleasant & a very "clean" high.

2ml - Questionable sanity.

3ml - Quest for oblivion

I currently have 100g of Incredible Bulk "leftovers" decarbing in the oven @120C, which will go into 900g of extra-virgin coconut oil for caps.

3Kg of unsalted butter also sitting in the oven to become ghee, which will also be infused for cooking.

Sometimes I wish I hadn't given-up smoking mid-2020, but I'm definitely glad I did & haven't looked back.

Edit: Forgot to mention that I also cleared about 20M2 of bracken & blackberries. 'Can't burn them off due to fire restrictions....


----------



## harrythehat (Mar 5, 2021)

Sprouts go on the system today.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 6, 2021)

Finally received some seeds nearly 5 months since I placed the order and a few resends. Pretty stoked because 2 other orders I put in with other bean companies are right offs.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 6, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> Nah, I use zennioptical.com, $50 for a pair of varifocals inc delivery.


This place IS the BEST!!!! I've been buying glasses from them for years now, and saving a boatload of money. SUPER quality too. About 10% of the retail cost. Zenni Optical.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 6, 2021)

manfredo said:


> This place IS the BEST!!!! I've been buying glasses from them for years now, and saving a boatload of money. SUPER quality too. About 10% of the retail cost. Zenni Optical.


It would have been cheaper if I didn’t want contacts. For an eye exam and TWO pairs of glasses it only costs $69, but I also had an eye exam for contact lenses and ordered a few years of contact lenses

But if I only wanted to buy glasses instead of contacts, it would be $69 out the door for the eye exam and two pairs of glasses.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2021)

Rewerb said:


> View attachment 4845204
> 
> I realise this is not perhaps to everyone's tastes, but I like it occasionally.......... & in extreme moderation.
> 
> ...


But do you mix it in grape juice like our OG Everclear, gangster pinny?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 6, 2021)

manfredo said:


> This place IS the BEST!!!! I've been buying glasses from them for years now, and saving a boatload of money. SUPER quality too. About 10% of the retail cost. Zenni Optical.


Where do you go to get the prescription to send to them?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> But do you mix it in grape juice like our OG Everclear, gangster pinny?


I've only had spirytus with cherry juice. Some crazy nights with that stuff.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 6, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Where do you go to get the prescription to send to them?


I just used a old one but I should get a new one. It's been a few years.

But 2 pair for under $50


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I just used a old one but I should get a new one. It's been a few years.


Yeah, mine is too old, `2011. I need a whole new one, I'm near sighted and my vision is actually improving but not enough to forego all together


----------



## manfredo (Mar 6, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Where do you go to get the prescription to send to them?


Any eye doctor. The one difference is you need to have your PD (pupillary distance) measured to order online...or do it yourself like I did. 

I paid over $500 for a pair that got chewed by my puppy I remember, then I switched to SamsClub and they were around $300-350 for a pair, and Zenni is around -$50 but far superior quality lenses. I can wear them for a year or even 2 and they are all still scratch free....and I usually get about middle of the row quality...there's a LOT of choices.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 6, 2021)

Yeah, I can’t get behind buying glasses online. I mean, I like to try them on. It’s not really about how they look, but more about how they feel. 

If I’m gonna possibly be wearing something all day, I like to make sure I’m gonna be comfortable. And since I haven’t had a pair of glasses in 25 years, I figured trying them on in person was a good idea.

And yeah, how much is an eye exam where you’re at? My insurance doesn’t cover vision, but I thought two pairs of glasses AND an eye exam for $69 is a pretty good deal.

Maybe I’m an idiot?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 6, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, I can’t get behind buying glasses online. I mean, I like to try them on. It’s not really about how they look, but more about how they feel.
> 
> If I’m gonna possibly be wearing something all day, I like to make sure I’m gonna be comfortable. And since I haven’t had a pair of glasses in 25 years, I figured trying them on in person was a good idea.
> 
> ...


Nah, it was an excellent deal


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 6, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, I can’t get behind buying glasses online. I mean, I like to try them on. It’s not really about how they look, but more about how they feel.
> 
> If I’m gonna possibly be wearing something all day, I like to make sure I’m gonna be comfortable. And since I haven’t had a pair of glasses in 25 years, I figured trying them on in person was a good idea.
> 
> ...


I'm the same way when it comes to trying them on. There was this other place that I just saw. They send you 5 pair to try. I didn't look at prices though. 

The prescription I got was from '13 and they where hesitant to right down the PD. They knew I was going online.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 6, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, I can’t get behind buying glasses online. I mean, I like to try them on. It’s not really about how they look, but more about how they feel.
> 
> If I’m gonna possibly be wearing something all day, I like to make sure I’m gonna be comfortable. And since I haven’t had a pair of glasses in 25 years, I figured trying them on in person was a good idea.
> 
> ...


If I remember, they will give you a full refund if you don't like for any reason. And they come in different sizes of course. But you are correct, some are more comfy than others. I always buy 2 pair they are so cheap, but I guess I've been lucky as they have all been a good fit.



DarkWeb said:


> I'm the same way when it comes to trying them on. There was this other place that I just saw. They send you 5 pair to try. I didn't look at prices though.
> 
> The prescription I got was from '13 and *they where hesitant to right down the PD*. They knew I was going online.


Yep, they don't like to give out the PD as they KNOW what you are doing with it. I see a specialist as I have cataracts, and he wanted an extra $50 to measure the PD. I said f*** that, measured it myself, and left him a scathing review on Google! Just got a letter from him actually, lol. Selling eyeglasses is their bread and butter that pays the rent, and probably every single employee and other expense. We have been getting robbed!!!!


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 6, 2021)

I don’t want 5 pair to try.

I tried on at least 20 pairs, probably more, at the eye doctors...

Y’all do things your way. I needed an eye exam, and I didn’t wanna take my prescription and go online for hours trying to figure out where and what to buy. Then have a bunch of glasses shipped to me that I hate, and have to go through the ordering process all over again.

I guess my time is valuable to me. 

I value my time. And wasting it is not very high on my list of priorities


----------



## manfredo (Mar 6, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I don’t want 5 pair to try.
> 
> I tried on at least 20 pairs, probably more, at the eye doctors...
> 
> ...


The way I see it, for an hour of my time, I'm saving at least $300. But yes, the first order is a little work. Subsequent orders only take minutes though. I have bought at least 6 pair now, and saved a few thousand dollars.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 6, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I don’t want 5 pair to try.
> 
> I tried on at least 20 pairs, probably more, at the eye doctors...
> 
> ...


Now you're just grumpy and sound exactly like me lol 

It was my first time for me. And I even went with a totally different style. I did get the same old style also because it was $15 just in case. But for my first time I was satisfied. That's not always easy.....I can be a picky mf'er.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 6, 2021)

Yeah, but I wouldn’t have saved hundreds of dollars.

If I went in and only wanted an eye exam and 2 pairs of glasses, it was $69.

If it would have been $300+ then perhaps I would have shopped online. But it wasn’t. It was $69

It was my choice to pay the extra $200 to get a contact lens exam, and buy enough contact lenses to last me the next few years.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 6, 2021)

It’s not that I’m grumpy, but I think y’all are missing the point that this included the eye exam.

Lol, maybe I am grumpy. It’s 7:21am on a Saturday, I can be anything I like!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 6, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> It’s not that I’m grumpy, but I think y’all are missing the point that this included the eye exam.
> 
> Lol, maybe I am grumpy. It’s 7:21am on a Saturday, I can be anything I like!


You did great for 2 pair and an eye exam for $69!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 6, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, but I wouldn’t have saved hundreds of dollars.
> 
> If I went in and only wanted an eye exam and 2 pairs of glasses, it was $69.
> 
> ...


Where where you able to get that deal?

I did buy a pair of sunglasses from the place I got my exam. They where nice and definitely my favorite pair of prescription. I just can't find anything like them again. But they where around $400 I think I left them on my back bumper packing the jeep one day. I drove the route back and forth a few times and couldn't find them


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm the same way when it comes to trying them on. There was this other place that I just saw. They send you 5 pair to try. I didn't look at prices though.
> 
> The prescription I got was from '13 and they where hesitant to right down the PD. They knew I was going online.


Yep, thats why I asked Manfredo where he got the script; I did the same about 20 yrs ago (wanted to try a discount place) and I had to pull teeth to get the script from my then eye dr.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 6, 2021)

I've needed glasses since 6th grade. For years I could just get new lenses as my eyes changed. Sometime in my late 20's/early 30's glasses became some sort of fashion thing and I'd find that my frames became obsolete in the last year or 2. Then I'd have to get new frames lenses every two yrs. Fuck that


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 6, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I've needed glasses since 6th grade. For years I could just get new lenses as my eyes changed. Sometime in my late 20's/early 30's glasses became some sort of fashion thing and I'd find that my frames became obsolete in the last year or 2. Then I'd have to get new frames lenses every two yrs. Fuck that


I wore glasses from 6 years old till about 13, then went contacts full time for 25 years. Now I want both...lol.

And so I shall have both.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 6, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I wore glasses from 6 years old till about 13, then went contacts full time for 25 years. Now I want both...lol.
> 
> And so I shall have both.


I always wanted contacts but also always worked around lots of dust, so I never tried them. I've worn glasses since about age 10, and bifocals for 20 years now probably. They sure are a PITA, but better than not seeing.

Maybe I should try contacts now...I could get contacts and hair and no one would recognize me


----------



## manfredo (Mar 6, 2021)

OK all you nug pressers. After much research I'm leaning towards a rosin press for my next toy, but I don't think I want one of these small ones you have to hold with one hand while you pump with the other. And being the frugal hooser I am, I don't want to spend my entire stimulus check...I need to save some for my rotovap set-up, which is probably purchase number 2.

So, Harbor freight 20 ton press, $160 after coupon, and Chinese plates $240, gives me the basic set-up for around $400. The small 5 ton presses go for more than that anyhow! Then I can pimp it out with an air operated cylinder for another $100 when my arm wears out, for a total of $500.

Thoughts? I could go 12 ton and save a few bucks but it seems to me, bigger is better in this scenario!


----------



## raratt (Mar 6, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I don't think I want one of these small ones you have to hold with one hand while you pump with the other


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 6, 2021)

Metasynth said:


>


You look good. You picked out a nice set glasses. 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Mar 6, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> You look good. You picked out a nice set glasses.
> 
> SH420


Very wise looking...


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 6, 2021)

manfredo said:


> OK all you nug pressers. After much research I'm leaning towards a rosin press for my next toy, but I don't think I want one of these small ones you have to hold with one hand while you pump with the other. And being the frugal hooser I am, I don't want to spend my entire stimulus check...I need to save some for my rotovap set-up, which is probably purchase number 2.
> 
> So, Harbor freight 20 ton press, $160 after coupon, and Chinese plates $240, gives me the basic set-up for around $400. The small 5 ton presses go for more than that anyhow! Then I can pimp it out with an air operated cylinder for another $100 when my arm wears out, for a total of $500.
> 
> Thoughts? I could go 12 ton and save a few bucks but it seems to me, bigger is better in this scenario!


I use my 20 ton press frequently. I'd buy it again. It's Harbor Freight and we've had it for decades.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 6, 2021)

manfredo said:


> OK all you nug pressers. After much research I'm leaning towards a rosin press for my next toy, but I don't think I want one of these small ones you have to hold with one hand while you pump with the other. And being the frugal hooser I am, I don't want to spend my entire stimulus check...I need to save some for my rotovap set-up, which is probably purchase number 2.
> 
> So, Harbor freight 20 ton press, $160 after coupon, and Chinese plates $240, gives me the basic set-up for around $400. The small 5 ton presses go for more than that anyhow! Then I can pimp it out with an air operated cylinder for another $100 when my arm wears out, for a total of $500.
> 
> Thoughts? I could go 12 ton and save a few bucks but it seems to me, bigger is better in this scenario!


I have the set-up your talking about. I converted the jack to Air jack and run a compressor in the garage and run an air hose into the basement, compressors are LOUD. You can buy the air jack at Harbor Freight. 
My only suggestion is buying "LowTemp" plates. I have used mine for years without issue. Silicone mats under the plates to catch any run off. Mine has made buckets of rosin. Best of luck.


----------



## lokie (Mar 6, 2021)

manfredo said:


> OK all you nug pressers. After much research I'm leaning towards a rosin press for my next toy, but I don't think I want one of these small ones you have to hold with one hand while you pump with the other. And being the frugal hooser I am, I don't want to spend my entire stimulus check...I need to save some for my rotovap set-up, which is probably purchase number 2.
> 
> So, Harbor freight 20 ton press, $160 after coupon, and Chinese plates $240, gives me the basic set-up for around $400. The small 5 ton presses go for more than that anyhow! Then I can pimp it out with an air operated cylinder for another $100 when my arm wears out, for a total of $500.
> 
> Thoughts? I could go 12 ton and save a few bucks but it seems to me, bigger is better in this scenario!


As an industrious man you may have additional uses for a press from time to time.

The Harbor Freight 20 ton has a lot of potential.
Together with a set of Dabpress plates and I'm sailing away in no time.








This is mine


----------



## doublejj (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Mar 6, 2021)

lokie said:


> As an industrious man you may have additional uses for a press from time to time.
> 
> The Harbor Freight 20 ton has a lot of potential.
> Together with a set of Dabpress plates and I'm sailing away in no time.
> ...


I thought the same thing...The press may come in handy once in a while for other stuff.

These plates are more in my price line, for now. 

I guess the last thing I need to decide on, is a caged, or uncaged set-up....I see advantages to each, but I think the uncaged gives you more room to work.

This place has all kinds of cheap lab/extraction equipment, with 1 year warranties...Not sure how they are to deal with. 









Rosin Press Plate Kit 4"x7" Rosin Extractor 4 Heating Rods 10-20 Ton Hydraulic | VEVOR US


Discover Rosin Press Plate Kit 4"x7" Rosin Extractor 4 Heating Rods 10-20 Ton Hydraulic, 6061 Aluminum Heating Plate and Dual Display Controller Box at lowest price, 2days delivery, 30days returns.




www.vevor.com


----------



## manfredo (Mar 6, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I have the set-up your talking about. I converted the jack to Air jack and run a compressor in the garage and run an air hose into the basement, compressors are LOUD. You can buy the air jack at Harbor Freight.
> My only suggestion is buying "LowTemp" plates. I have used mine for years without issue. Silicone mats under the plates to catch any run off. Mine has made buckets of rosin. Best of luck.
> View attachment 4845720View attachment 4845721View attachment 4845722


I have the same HF cement mixer too!! Saved my back a BUNCH!! And all my friends who like to borrow it, lol. 

Took me a minute...I was like, wow, he has 2 of them....  mirror got me


----------



## doublejj (Mar 6, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I thought the same thing...The press may come in handy once in a while for other stuff.
> 
> These plates are more in my price line, for now.
> 
> ...


Looks like a good deal...I would buy another shop press if i needed it for something else. Once everything is set-up and dialed in I wouldn't dissemble it. Rosin doesn't store well, has a short shelf life. Fresh pressed is best. So it's best to stockpile your material and press rosin as needed. So I'm squishing pretty much every other day.....


----------



## doublejj (Mar 6, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I have the same HF cement mixer too!! Saved my back a BUNCH!! And all my friends who like to borrow it, lol.
> 
> Took me a minute...I was like, wow, he has 2 of them....  mirror got me


That stainless cone contraption is for collecting Kief from trim and squishing it into rosin. It attaches to the front of the mixer and catches trichs in the cone...turn that trim into Rosin.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 6, 2021)

doublejj said:


> That stainless cone contraption is for collecting Kief from trim and squishing it into rosin. It attaches to the front of the mixer and catches trichs in the cone...turn that trim into Rosin.
> View attachment 4845790View attachment 4845792View attachment 4845794View attachment 4845797View attachment 4845798


THAT is ingenious!! I saw that big ass funnel that looked like it fit on there but said to myself....nah. 

I forgot who I was talking too  

Supposedly, you can make a real nice product by mixing rosin with distillate...like this.


----------



## raratt (Mar 6, 2021)

I have put off grocery shopping as long as I can. Wish me luck.


----------



## Rewerb (Mar 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> But do you mix it in grape juice like our OG Everclear, gangster pinny?


It tastes pretty ordinary, so It's usually mixed with dry ginger ale & down the hatch.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have put off grocery shopping as long as I can. Wish me luck.


----------



## raratt (Mar 6, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4845909


I survived, they're put away and the beer shelf is refilled. I bought myself some tapioca pudding, I haven't had that in forever.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 6, 2021)

Little nursery walking with the wife today for yard plants. Came home to my other garden. So anyone tell me if a plant will try to flower on its own even if it's not a autoflower? These plants were started back October. Garden is a experiment and distraction so not looking that great a the moment. This grow has been all about learning. Finally cropped the tall one and the one on the lower right. Picture of the plant looking like it's flowering was the one I topped and then dropped a light on sometime ago. All plants are in 3 gallon smartpots with OF with added perlite. Lights are 18/6 currently. I've experienced one 24 plus hour power outage. Heckling, feedback, sarcasm and or whatever else anyone has is welcome! It's my 4x4 jungle and I love it!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 6, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Little nursery walking with the wife today for yard plants. Came home to my other garden. So anyone tell me if a plant will try to flower on its own even if it's not a autoflower? These plants were started back October. Garden is a experiment and distraction so not looking that great a the moment. This grow has been all about learning. Finally cropped the tall one and the one on the lower right. Picture of the plant looking like it's flowering was the one I topped and then dropped a light on sometime ago. All plants are in 3 gallon smartpots with OF with added perlite. Lights are 18/6 currently. I've experienced one 24 plus hour power outage. Heckling, feedback, sarcasm and or whatever else anyone has is welcome! It's my 4x4 jungle and I love it!


----------



## sarahJane211 (Mar 6, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I don’t want 5 pair to try.
> I tried on at least 20 pairs, probably more, at the eye doctors...
> Y’all do things your way. I needed an eye exam, and I didn’t wanna take my prescription and go online for hours trying to figure out where and what to buy. Then have a bunch of glasses shipped to me that I hate, and have to go through the ordering process all over again.
> I guess my time is valuable to me.
> I value my time. And wasting it is not very high on my list of priorities


I buy the same glasses every year or two, just press the 'order again' button.
Once you're over 45 your prescription doesn't change much, I've used the same on for the past 7 years.
I don't buy glasses as a fashion accessory, I ain't a woman, I buy them to correct my vision .... no need to try on 100 different frames.
As an old retired person waiting for death, my time has no value at all.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 6, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> I buy the same glasses every year or two, just press the 'order again' button.
> Once you're over 45 your prescription doesn't change much, I've used the same on for the past 7 years.
> I don't buy glasses as a fashion accessory, I ain't a woman, I buy them to correct my vision .... no need to try on 100 different frames.
> I'm an old retired person waiting for death, my time has no value at all.


First of all, let me LOL about “vision not changing after 45”

that is completely based on the individual. Macular degeneration doesn’t usually happen to anyone BEFORE their 50s...

Secondly, I don’t care how old I get, my time is valuable. If your time has lost value, then that’s on you. Even if I’m sipping cocktails poolside in a 4 star resort, that time has value.

Third, I don’t think I said ANYTHING about fashion. I said if I’m gonna wear glasses, I want them to be comfortable. It’s literally something you wear on your face all day long sometimes. Not really trying to take a shot in the dark and “hope something fits”

But please, we all do love how much you like to brag about how cheap you live in a still developing southeast Asian country. LOL...I mean, of COURSE it’s cheap, Thailand, Cambodia, and Vietnam are some of the cheapest places to live in the entire world.

But I digress...how much IS an eye exam in Thailand?



PS...don’t really appreciate the misogynistic comments about women and fashion. But I guess what did I expect...


----------



## Bareback (Mar 6, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Ordered 6 more Crawdad traps and they arrived today. That gives me a doz traps. The rice fields north of Sacramento are loaded with crawdads. I'm fix'in to eat me some Etouffee....
> View attachment 4844914


Yes sir , it is the season for some mud bugs .
Good luck and happy hunting.


----------



## raratt (Mar 6, 2021)

Could be the lights, to me they look iron deficient by the light green color (coluour).


----------



## Bareback (Mar 6, 2021)

I usually wear wayfarers style reading glasses from Home Depot for five bucks. Very comfortable and I can see everything at arms length but working on roofs or scaffolding can be tricky. For watching tv I have a nice pair of prescription by focal but I have a hard time reading with those. I do have a pair of prescription readers with the transition coating for working outside but rarely use them. There’s just no way I can work over head with the by focals so readers are what works for me. I have a friend who gets his expensive sun glasses relensed with his prescriptions, I’ve considered it as well but I’m using them as sunglasses lol.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> Could be the lights, to me they look iron deficient by the light green color (coluour).


@raratt This directed towards my garden post?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 6, 2021)

Pre flowers is all. Nothing to worry about. She won't flower until you reduce your light cycle to 12/12. She's lacking a little something. She's a little light in color, colour?, as raratt mentioned 



I worked most of the morning and into the afternoon, then started on the cabinets. Got 2 up. I'm hoping rest go up fairly easy. 

Nice and level 





SH420


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 6, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Pre flowers is all. Nothing to worry about. She won't flower until you reduce your light cycle to 12/12. She's lacking a little something. She's a little light in color, colour?, as raratt mentioned
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice handy work!


----------



## sarahJane211 (Mar 6, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> PS...don’t really appreciate the misogynistic comments about women and fashion. But I guess what did I expect...


You believe mentioning normal female behaviour is misogyny?


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 7, 2021)

Back from SoCal/funeral.

now Back to work!

PS.
Don’t ever let your sister in law convince you to stay at a Comfort Inn.
No hot water and couldn’t even open our blinds. Piece of shit hotel. Got 20% off though lol


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 7, 2021)

@shrxhky420 I been living with this for days.
I referred to @momashark as "old lady" a few days back.

I was a fool.

Nothing but respect for momashark!


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 7, 2021)

Had the first wedding gig of the year. It was rather chilly at about 44f, but the patio heater the client had for me was very effective. It was a gorgeous home in an affluent suburb, and they had the ceremony space set up in a beautifully minimalist manner, and the snowy background pretty. It was outdoors, of course, with very few attendees present, most were watching virtually as they streamed the ceremony on Zoom. Lots of virtual toasts and speeches, I'm still not used to it. They were really deferential and accommodating, and gave a nice $100 tip. I've got another next weekend in Milwaukee. It's starting early this year, and I'm looking forward to it. I've been cooped up in the house way too much lately.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 7, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> First of all, let me LOL about “vision not changing after 45”
> 
> that is completely based on the individual. Macular degeneration doesn’t usually happen to anyone BEFORE their 50s...
> 
> ...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 7, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> @shrxhky420 I been living with this for days.
> I referred to @momashark as "old lady" a few days back.
> 
> I was a fool.
> ...


Oh man, It's all good. Did I miss the old lady comment? She's older than me so you're right. Actually we were talking yesterday. Her birthday is next month and she's freaking out. She's starting to have a mid life crisis or something. Lol. On the other side of her complaining about getting older, she mentioned we can get discounts... aarp, and shit. Oh, I've said too much.

SH420


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 7, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> I don't buy glasses as a fashion accessory, I ain't a woman, I buy them to correct my vision ....





sarahJane211 said:


> You believe mentioning normal female behaviour is misogyny?


What you said is sexist, yes.

The fact that you do not see it as sexist is also not surprising.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 7, 2021)

@Metasynth :



Metasynth said:


> What you said is sexist, yes.
> 
> The fact that you do not see it as sexist is also not surprising.


@stupidassyourreplyingto:




SH420


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 7, 2021)

Spent 150 bucks on house plants.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 7, 2021)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Spent 150 bucks on house plants.


Let me know how much they yield and how they smoke  could be a bargain. Don't forget to clone them!


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 7, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Oh man, It's all good. Did I miss the old lady comment? She's older than me so you're right. Actually we were talking yesterday. Her birthday is next month and she's freaking out. She's starting to have a mid life crisis or something. Lol. On the other side of her complaining about getting older, she mentioned we can get discounts... aarp, and shit. Oh, I've said too much.
> 
> SH420


I work those discounts for every fukin cent!


----------



## raratt (Mar 7, 2021)

I guess I'll do a load of clothes today since I have laundry soap again after shopping yesterday. That and a beer run are all I plan on doing today, unless I see a squirrel.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> I guess I'll do a load of clothes today since I have laundry soap again after shopping yesterday. That and a beer run are all I plan on doing today, unless I see a squirrel.


I threw a load in the washer earlier and that's my big project for the day too...clean sheets!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 7, 2021)

Two nice sirloins on the smoker. One has this on it and a couple other things as a rub. 






I love this and the wet version. It's got kick!


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Two nice sirloins on the smoker. One has this on it and a couple other things as a rub.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I worked in a commercial kitchen for a long time...We used to take the container of Colman’s dry mustard, shake it up, and then open it in front of some unsuspecting persons nose.

the “mustard gas” cloud and ensuing coughing were always a great source of pleasure.

Kitchens are a fucked up place to work sometimes. But, y’know, fucked up in a good way


----------



## raratt (Mar 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Two nice sirloins on the smoker. One has this on it and a couple other things as a rub.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Mrs puts some, plus regular mustard and catsup in porky beans to tweak the flavor a bit.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 7, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I worked in a commercial kitchen for a long time...We used to take the container of Colman’s dry mustard, shake it up, and then open it in front of some unsuspecting persons nose.
> 
> the “mustard gas” cloud and ensuing coughing were always a great source of pleasure.
> 
> Kitchens are a fucked up place to work sometimes. But, y’know, fucked up in a good way


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 7, 2021)

Double post


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Let me know how much they yield and how they smoke  could be a bargain. Don't forget to clone them!


After seeing the price of some of these rare ones im definitely in the wrong business and will for sure be propagating some.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> The Mrs puts some, plus regular mustard and catsup in porky beans to tweak the flavor a bit.


And Worcestershire. Also jalapeños .


----------



## manfredo (Mar 7, 2021)

I read another chapter in my "Organic Chem Lab" book, and it had me lol'ing. I can hear cannabineer "teaching" the class in my mind! I have read four chapters so far and it is great, and I'm normally not much of a reader. Very light, easy to read, and lots of humor inserted!

I think next I'm going to make a loaf of fresh banana bread, and maybe have a burrito for lunch. I made burritos last night from leftover beef roast, and I have leftover burrito fixins' !



Bareback said:


> And Worcestershire. Also jalapeños .


This is good stuff too!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I read another chapter in my "Organic Chem Lab" book, and it had me lol'ing. I can hear cannabineer "teaching" the class in my mind! I have read four chapters so far and it is great, and I'm normally not much of a reader. Very light, easy to read, and lots of humor inserted!
> 
> I think next I'm going to make a loaf of fresh banana bread, and maybe have a burrito for lunch. I made burritos last night from leftover beef roast, and I have leftover burrito fixins' !
> 
> ...


Lots of sazón goes through this house.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Mar 7, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> What you said is sexist, yes.
> The fact that you do not see it as sexist is also not surprising.


Sexism (belief one sex is superior to the other) and misogyny (hatred of all women) are not equivalents.
You accused me of being a misogynist, which I denied as I don't hate all (or even one particular) women.
I'm sorry you're lonely, maybe if you were nicer to people you don't know you wouldn't have ended up living alone.
But it's not my fault, and seeking my attention by trying to initiate a flame war isn't rational thinking.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 7, 2021)

Got 2 more up


SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 8, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> Sexism (belief one sex is superior to the other) and misogyny (hatred of all women) are not equivalents.
> You accused me of being a misogynist, which I denied as I don't hate all (or even one particular) women.
> I'm sorry you're lonely, maybe if you were nicer to people you don't know you wouldn't have ended up living alone.
> But it's not my fault, and seeking my attention by trying to initiate a flame war isn't rational thinking.


Let's take this to PM please.


----------



## Beehive (Mar 8, 2021)

Finished setting up my dry tent. Dimmed the grow lights all the way down. Found the rose pruners and cleaned them. 

Two more cups coffee and 4 months of growing has come to an end.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 8, 2021)

Beehive said:


> Finished setting up my dry tent. Dimmed the grow lights all the way down. Found the rose pruners and cleaned them.
> 
> Two more cups coffee and 4 months of growing has come to an end.


@Beehive Any pics of your metal art?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 8, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Got 2 more up
> View attachment 4847184View attachment 4847186View attachment 4847185
> 
> SH420


Looks great, come do mine next LOL!


----------



## Beehive (Mar 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Beehive Any pics of your metal art?


Sure. Here's a couple.

Harley engine. Lug nuts, bearing off a hard drive arm, round stock from a lawnmower safety lever. Briggs and Stratton valve and a random piece off some tool as the base.




Flowers. Stainless Dodge antenna, bolt, spoons, anodized looking paint.


----------



## Beehive (Mar 8, 2021)

I've made buttercups, weather vane, more flowers, skeleton hand, piston head art. 

Bet y'all would like that. Brb.


----------



## Beehive (Mar 8, 2021)

Piston head. Lawn mower piston bobble head.



Skeleton hand. All stainless. Complete with a fake gold bracelet.


----------



## Beehive (Mar 8, 2021)

One more picture. One of the bigger pieces. 

Dragon fly. The main body is from a treadmill lifting rod. The wings are the stakes from a metal grass divider thingy(Found in the front yard of a bank). The sprocket is off a Honda(Bike was sold). I forgot where the round rod came from. The small brass piece on the tail is from a fireplace tool set. Bicycle ball bearings for eyes. Six bearings total. Three per side. Steam punk robot feel looking.

He's hard to get a close picture of. Because he's mounted near the ceiling. Any dark spots you see is tempering colors using a torch. 

I've made three dragonflies. This one is the biggest. The other two are big as your hand. One is in a flower pot. The other was a Christmas gift to someone.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 8, 2021)

Beehive said:


> One more picture. One of the bigger pieces.
> 
> Dragon fly. The main body is from a treadmill lifting rod. The wings are the stakes from a metal grass divider thingy(Found in the front yard of a bank). The sprocket is off a Honda(Bike was sold). I forgot where the round rod came from. The small brass piece on the tail is from a fireplace tool set. Bicycle ball bearings for eyes. Six bearings total. Three per side. Steam punk robot feel looking.
> 
> ...


Good eye and nice work! Thank you for sharing these.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 8, 2021)

@Beehive Nice work! What kind of tig setup are you running? 

It's funny.....welding has been getting brought up a lot....not just on riu but in general......not getting any hopes up yet. But there is a light.....I'm starting to see it! I miss the shop big time.


----------



## Beehive (Mar 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Beehive Nice work! What kind of tig setup are you running?
> 
> It's funny.....welding has been getting brought up a lot....not just on riu but in general......not getting any hopes up yet. But there is a light.....I'm starting to see it! I miss the shop big time.



Miller Multimatic 220. I only use the TIG. I have the mig torch lead under the bed. Only because I don't want to rent a second bottle of argon mix. Right now, pure Argon runs me $50 a year for the bottle rental. ~$45 for a refill. Plus, I really don't have room for another bottle.


----------



## Beehive (Mar 8, 2021)

I've been asked before about how much welding cost. Just the welding part. No fit up or materials.

So if you wanted...say....a bumper kit for a Jeep welded up. 

It's $1 per spot weld. Then $1 per inch weld after that.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 8, 2021)

63f and sunny in Chicago. What has two thumbs and is going for a scooter ride to the lake??? THIS GUY! Later...


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 8, 2021)

Beehive said:


> Miller Multimatic 220. I only use the TIG. I have the mig torch lead under the bed. Only because I don't want to rent a second bottle of argon mix. Right now, pure Argon runs me $50 a year for the bottle rental. ~$45 for a refill. Plus, I really don't have room for another bottle.


Nice miller. Any pics of the welds?


----------



## Beehive (Mar 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice miller. Any pics of the welds?



Here's my 'Welders Third Hand'. To hold tiny pieces and so forth. Typical when welding up junk. 





Actual junk. This thing is a cross between a Star Wars ST-AT and ugly. I'm not done with it yet. Needs the square looking head with the two eyeball doors. Laser cannons...


----------



## Beehive (Mar 8, 2021)

Here's the other dragon fly. The eyes are more bicycle ball bearings. This thing is a mix of stainless and plain steel. Stainless bolt. Steel nuts and more spoon handles. And of course, a dodge antenna. The local junk yard charges me $3.50 per antenna. Ive bought probably 7-9 antenna (?)...

It's difficult to show the welds because it's tiny. I try to hide the welding when I can.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 8, 2021)

Beehive said:


> Here's the other dragon fly. The eyes are more bicycle ball bearings. This thing is a mix of stainless and plain steel. Stainless bolt. Steel nuts and more spoon handles. And of course, a dodge antenna. The local junk charges me $3.50 per antenna. Ive bought probably 7-9 antenna (?)...
> 
> It's difficult to show the welds because it's tiny. I try to hide the welding when I can.
> 
> ...


That's cool man. You hopefully sell some of your artwork. You do have a good eye.


----------



## raratt (Mar 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's cool man. You hopefully sell some of your artwork. You do have a good eye.


Yeah, the Steam Punk craze would make creations like that in demand, I would think.


----------



## Beehive (Mar 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's cool man. You hopefully sell some of your artwork. You do have a good eye.


Thank You, but I don't sell. I do sign the pieces though.

Places like, https://www.etsy.com has person after person selling their scrap metal art. From cheap to hundreds of dollars. Some crappy and some nice.

It's like everything else in life. Unless you're famous or your artwork breaks out the norm. A person won't make enough money to make it worth giving up things that gives you emotions as you walk through the house.

Money is ugly. I'd rather have the art myself.


----------



## Beehive (Mar 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> Yeah, the Steam Punk craze would make creations like that in demand, I would think.


Anything can be steam punk. All it takes is adding brass to it. Maybe some copper. Air pressure gauge stuck on the side. 

Top hats and a belief in steam power.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> Yeah, the Steam Punk craze would make creations like that in demand, I would think.


Spoon art is pretty decent and easy to accuire.



Beehive said:


> Thank You, but I don't sell. I do sign the pieces though.
> 
> Places like, https://www.etsy.com has person after person selling their scrap metal art. From cheap to hundreds of dollars. Some crappy and some nice.
> 
> ...


I knew a guy that makes a shit load of money with old railroad spikes.......he's happy.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I read another chapter in my "Organic Chem Lab" book, and it had me lol'ing. I can hear cannabineer "teaching" the class in my mind! I have read four chapters so far and it is great, and I'm normally not much of a reader. Very light, easy to read, and lots of humor inserted!
> 
> I think next I'm going to make a loaf of fresh banana bread, and maybe have a burrito for lunch. I made burritos last night from leftover beef roast, and I have leftover burrito fixins' !
> 
> ...


What does it say on the other side of the box lol.


----------



## Beehive (Mar 8, 2021)

@DarkWeb

Like knives? If so, that's where there's decent money.

I've never got into blacksmithing. I mean I've beat on hot metal but making something out of it. Never have and I don't know why...


----------



## Bareback (Mar 8, 2021)

It’s a lovely day in the neighborhood, it’s a lovely day in the neighborhood ..... come on everyone sing along.... lol. 
That last pic is of the blueberry bushes about to bloom.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 8, 2021)

Bareback said:


> What does it say on the other side of the box lol.


You lost me on that one...


----------



## Bareback (Mar 8, 2021)

Potato’s in the air fryer for the first time.


----------



## raratt (Mar 8, 2021)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 4847757
> Potato’s in the air fryer for the first time.


I have a steak out for dinner also.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 8, 2021)

...


Bareback said:


> View attachment 4847757
> Potato’s in the air fryer for the first time.





raratt said:


> I have a steak out for dinner also.


Currently chowing down on last nights brisket and tri tip...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have a steak out for dinner also.


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 8, 2021)

In the morning I had some Greek yoghut and fruit, did 2 hours cardio in the afternoon then two hours weights had a light lunch, in the night time I ran 1/4 marathon and dined with a lovely partner but before I could do anything I woke up.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 8, 2021)

Beehive said:


> @DarkWeb
> 
> Like knives? If so, that's where there's decent money.
> 
> I've never got into blacksmithing. I mean I've beat on hot metal but making something out of it. Never have and I don't know why...


There is*. *Definitely where a name has to be made though. That is something that is more than art......it has to work right and be beautiful.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> There is*. *Definitely where a name has to be made though. That is something that is more than art......it has to work right and be beautiful.


There’s a Russian on YouTube who makes Damascus steel from cool stuff like ball bearings. User: shurap


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 8, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> There’s a Russian on YouTube who makes Damascus steel from cool stuff like ball bearings. User: shurap


I've seen that. Cool stuff.

Lots of knives are laser etched I've noticed..."damascus style"

Production and art is a tough balance.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> In the morning I had some Greek yoghut and fruit, did 2 hours cardio in the afternoon then two hours weights had a light lunch, in the night time I ran 1/4 marathon and dined with a lovely partner but before I could do anything I woke up.


I would wake myself up trying to scream.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 8, 2021)

Today is round 2 of lawn mower wars.

The craftsman won't start and the Husqvarna has a broken power drive.

Pretty sure the problem with the Husky is worn gears on the rear driveshaft. 
Should be an easy test to verify... since the front wheels work fine, I'll swap the gears from front to back and see if that makes a difference. 
If it's not the driveshaft gears, it's the gears on the wheels which can be easily replaced. 

If it's not a gear problem, the rear tranny is probably shot -- and that's a $94 part.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Today is round 2 of lawn mower wars.
> 
> The craftsman won't start and the Husqvarna has a broken power drive.


I bet there is one really good mower between them.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 8, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I bet there is one really good mower between them.
> 
> View attachment 4847819


Well they are both AWD push mowers w/Briggs & Stratton motors, so it's possible that some parts are interchangeable. 

Hell I think the motor is only mounted to the deck with 4 big bolts. 

One of them is "Abby Normal"...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Well they are both AWD push mowers w/Briggs & Stratton motors, so it's possible that some parts are interchangeable.
> 
> Hell I think the motor is only mounted to the deck with 4 big bolts.
> 
> One of them is "Abby Normal"...


Most rear trannies are.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 8, 2021)

So , who likes bagels? I have got to do a couple stops next week near a couple of these and find an edible one.
It's been a decade without something acceptable, like trying to find a decent pretzel.

Best bagels


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 8, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Today is round 2 of lawn mower wars.
> 
> The craftsman won't start and the Husqvarna has a broken power drive.





Chunky Stool said:


> Well they are both AWD push mowers w/Briggs & Stratton motors, so it's possible that some parts are interchangeable.
> 
> Hell I think the motor is only mounted to the deck with 4 big bolts.
> 
> One of them is "Abby Normal"...


Ah it's probably just a different color with different stickers..........which one has more displacement?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 8, 2021)

DCcan said:


> So , who likes bagels? I have got to do a couple stops next week near a couple of these and find an edible one.
> It's been a decade without something acceptable, like trying to find a decent pretzel.
> 
> Best bagels


My buddies when they come out bring bags....there is only a few things that I miss and #bagelspizzataylorham ftw!


----------



## Bareback (Mar 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> You lost me on that one...


I’m sorry, I had just finished a joint and I didn’t have my glasses on but I was thinking that one side of the box was written in Spanish and the other side in English.

On a side note my tells me just yesterday that the Goya line is the next target of cancel culture. She didn’t say why.


----------



## lokie (Mar 8, 2021)

Bareback said:


> I’m sorry, I had just finished a joint and I didn’t have my glasses on but I was thinking that one side of the box was written in Spanish and the other side in English.
> 
> On a side note my tells me just yesterday that the *Goya line is the next target of cancel culture.* She didn’t say why.


The chief executive officer of Goya Foods, Robert Unanue, is a Trump supporter.

It is purely political.


----------



## raratt (Mar 8, 2021)

Surfed up a manual for the automatic bread machine. I think I have it around here somewhere, but who knows where. We can never get it to raise right on the counter so the machine takes care of that. I found an apple cider bread recipe I want to try. I'll see how it works soon.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ah it's probably just a different color with different stickers..........which one has more displacement?


The craftsman has more displacement but the husky bagging system works better, especially with grass that is very wet. 

I was hoping the root cause was worn pinion gears but swapping front to back made no difference. (Swapped wheels too.)

Rear wheels still have no power. 

I’m thinkin’ the tranny is worn out, which is probably the worth case scenario from a parts perspective. 

fuck


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 8, 2021)

Genuine Replacement Parts | Fast Shipping | Huge Selection | eReplacement Parts


Fix your equipment today - We offer repair parts, appliance parts, tool parts, diagrams, and repair advice for all major brands to make your repairs easy.




www.ereplacementparts.com


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 8, 2021)

New member here. I heard about this fine community from another handsome, well hung farmer and breeder of majestic F#c*s.

Just figured I'd join and see if there was any extra dix for my mouth.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> New member here. I heard about this fine community from another handsome, well hung farmer and breeder of majestic F#c*s.
> 
> Just figured I'd join and see if there was any extra dix for my mouth.


Such a majestic beast


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 8, 2021)

lokie said:


> The chief executive officer of Goya Foods, Robert Unanue, is a Trump supporter.
> 
> It is purely political.


The Goya CEO was still selling the big lie at CPAC.

He is not very smart.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 8, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> New member here. I heard about this fine community from another handsome, well hung farmer and breeder of majestic F#c*s.
> 
> Just figured I'd join and see if there was any extra dix for my mouth.


Yes plenty of dix! How many do you want?


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 8, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Such a majestic beast


Indeed


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yes plenty of dix! How many do you want?


If we could maybe meet up and see what fits. I'd hate to throw out a random number and have to little, ,,,,,, or........dare I say,,,,,,, to many for my mouth. 

I dont usually meet strangers online..........but I'm guna go with my instinct on this one.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 8, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> If we could maybe meet up and see what fits. I'd hate to throw out a random number and have to little, ,,,,,, or........dare I say,,,,,,, to many for my mouth.
> 
> I dont usually meet strangers online..........but I'm guna go with my instinct on this one.


rubs self furiously imagining the encounter


----------



## Bareback (Mar 8, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> New member here. I heard about this fine community from another handsome, well hung farmer and breeder of majestic F#c*s.
> 
> Just figured I'd join and see if there was any extra dix for my mouth.


What’s up bro??? How you been ? Good to see you around.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 8, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> New member here. I heard about this fine community from another handsome, well hung farmer and breeder of majestic F#c*s.
> 
> Just figured I'd join and see if there was any extra dix for my mouth.


Indacouch? Is that you?


Who the hell is indacouch?
Some dude who used to hang here? I kinda remember a guy with a name like that. Been so long though.


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 8, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Indacouch? Is that you?
> 
> 
> Who the hell is indacouch?
> Some dude who used to hang here? I kinda remember a guy with a name like that. Been so long though.


I'm not proud of choosing tattooed hookers over all of you. It saddens me to even think about. Also kinda gives me a semi. Honesty is key here. Love you dog


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 8, 2021)

Bareback said:


> What’s up bro??? How you been ? Good to see you around.


Always good to be back, means I'm not in jail or out burying anyone. Keep that second part between us, dont need the whole world knowing my business.


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 8, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> rubs self furiously imagining the encounter


Lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 8, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> Lol


Is that really you?

Send me a sign...or a '63 Chrysler convertible. Lol.


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 8, 2021)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Is that really you?
> 
> Send me a sign...or a '63 Chrysler convertible. Lol.


((Lifts wiener to show birthmark))

Its me 555 ........its me


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 8, 2021)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Is that really you?
> 
> Send me a sign...or a '63 Chrysler convertible. Lol.


Please tell me you still wave at strangers while doing yard work stoned.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 8, 2021)

I'm learning a lot of random stuff about small engines. 





YouTube is very helpful...


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 8, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm learning a lot of random stuff about small engines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## manfredo (Mar 9, 2021)

So, @cannabineer and/or you other chemists....I'm thinking of going old school instead of a rotovap. Does this list look like everything I need to do vacuum extractions of QWET? I'll also get a beaker set. Hopefully my cart will show....






__





Shopping Cart | VEVOR US


Shopping Cart | VEVOR US




www.vevor.com


----------



## Dop4mine (Mar 9, 2021)

Called sick from work lol


----------



## manfredo (Mar 9, 2021)

I drove to Harbor Freight last night to pick up a 20 ton press...Got there about 7:10 pm....they closed at 7  They have been tight with the 20% coupons lately, but they have a 10% one good now for just a few days...Might go back and get one, or might wait for 20% off!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> So, @cannabineer and/or you other chemists....I'm thinking of going old school instead of a rotovap. Does this list look like everything I need to do vacuum extractions of QWET? I'll also get a beaker set. Hopefully my cart will show....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Empty cart


----------



## manfredo (Mar 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Empty cart


I'll try it this way...









24/40 Organic Chemistry Laboratory Glassware Kit,32 Pcs,lab Chemilcal Unit | VEVOR US


Discover 24/40 Organic Chemistry Laboratory Glassware Kit,32 Pcs,lab Chemilcal Unit, 500/1000 ml Large Capacity and 3.3 Borosilicate Glass at lowest price, 2days delivery, 30days returns.




www.vevor.com













VEVOR Lab Multi-Purpose Water Circulating Vacuum Pump,15L, with 2 Off-Gas Taps,Stainless Vacuum Pump 180W 110V,Anti-Corrosion Pump Lab Chemistry Equipment | VEVOR US


Discover VEVOR Lab Multi-Purpose Water Circulating Vacuum Pump,15L, with 2 Off-Gas Taps,Stainless Vacuum Pump 180W 110V,Anti-Corrosion Pump Lab Chemistry Equipment, Fast Vacuuming and 2 Suction Tap Design at lowest price, 2days delivery, 30days returns.




www.vevor.com













Laboratory Stand Support Lab Clamp Flask Clamp Condenser Stand 60cm | VEVOR US


Discover Laboratory Stand Support Lab Clamp Flask Clamp Condenser Stand 60cm, Durable Stainless-steel & Cast Iron and 8.1"x5.7" Solid Base at lowest price, 2days delivery, 30days returns.




www.vevor.com









__





Tough Equipment & Tools, Pay Less | VEVOR US


VEVOR offers a full range of equipment & tools, kitchen supplies, home & garden service, etc. Shop our premium products at affordable prices.




www.vevor.com







https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07JVDJ4BS/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_1?smid=A29JIFH4ZXPNL8&psc=1


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'll try it this way...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Their site and my phone hate each other. How much for the glass set? (Edit: opened it on my desktop. Good prices. But the 13 pc set with the distillation column would be my pick at $67.)

It looks to me like you have glass that won’t be needed, like extra condensers and multineck flasks. You need vacuum adapters and a good filter.





__





Vacuum Filter Kit with Fritted Glass Funnel, 1000ml / Medium flitration: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


Vacuum Filter Kit with Fritted Glass Funnel, 1000ml / Medium flitration: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific



www.amazon.com





A vacuum chamber is nice, but a flask with a vacuum adapter works well too.






StonyLab Vacuum Flow Control Adapter with PTFE Stopcock, 24/40 Joint and Bent Hose Connection for Lab Supply: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


StonyLab Vacuum Flow Control Adapter with PTFE Stopcock, 24/40 Joint and Bent Hose Connection for Lab Supply: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific



www.amazon.com





I would get a nonstirring mantle and spend the extra on a 500 watt variac.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Their site and my phone hate each other. How much for the glass set?
> 
> It looks to me like you have glass that won’t be needed, like extra condensers and multineck flasks. You need vacuum adapters and a good filter.
> 
> ...


That glass set is $123 and does have some extra stuff. They do have a cheaper distillation set, but it didn't have a Claisen adapter...Here it is, for $68 with a less fancy condenser. It was another $20 to buy a Claisen adapter on Amazon, If I even really need one. 





__





Tough Equipment & Tools, Pay Less | VEVOR US


VEVOR offers a full range of equipment & tools, kitchen supplies, home & garden service, etc. Shop our premium products at affordable prices.




www.vevor.com


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That glass set is $123 and does have some extra stuff. They do have a cheaper distillation set, but it didn't have a Claisen adapter...Here it is, for $68 with a less fancy condenser. It was another $20 to buy a Claisen adapter on Amazon, If I even really need one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bing that one caught my eye! Note edit in previous post.
Wait no -
the one I like better has a distillation column for a buck less.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That glass set is $123 and does have some extra stuff. They do have a cheaper distillation set, but it didn't have a Claisen adapter...Here it is, for $68 with a less fancy condenser. It was another $20 to buy a Claisen adapter on Amazon, If I even really need one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a Claisen adapter that I don’t use. I’d skip that and get a coupla vacuum adapters.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I drove to Harbor Freight last night to pick up a 20 ton press...Got there about 7:10 pm....they closed at 7  They have been tight with the 20% coupons lately, but they have a 10% one good now for just a few days...Might go back and get one, or might wait for 20% off!


Their sales are usually on ONE item, which kinda sucks unless it's a big item -- like a 20 ton press!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 9, 2021)

I am trying to avoid small engines by wasting time on YouTube.

This video is very interesting, but I do have ADD so there's that.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I have a Claisen adapter that I don’t use. I’d skip that and get a coupla vacuum adapters.











VEVOR Lab Multi-Purpose Water Circulating Vacuum Pump,15L, with 2 Off-Gas Taps,Stainless Vacuum Pump 180W 110V,Anti-Corrosion Pump Lab Chemistry Equipment | VEVOR US


Discover VEVOR Lab Multi-Purpose Water Circulating Vacuum Pump,15L, with 2 Off-Gas Taps,Stainless Vacuum Pump 180W 110V,Anti-Corrosion Pump Lab Chemistry Equipment, Fast Vacuuming and 2 Suction Tap Design at lowest price, 2days delivery, 30days returns.




www.vevor.com





So I am hoping this will do 2 things for me...1, provide vacuum for the distillation process, and 2, work as a low budget chiller with ice in it, to cool the condenser, since I'll only use this on occasion...But I'm a little unsure if it can do both things at once. I think so though.

What would I use a 500 watt variac for?


Got this glass in cart now









VEVOR Glass Organic Chemistry Kit 13pcs Distillation Kit 24/40 Joints Distillation Apparatus Borosilicate Glass Lab Glassware Kit w/ 1000ml Round Bottom Flask for Distillations Separation Purification | VEVOR US


Discover VEVOR Glass Organic Chemistry Kit 13pcs Distillation Kit 24/40 Joints Distillation Apparatus Borosilicate Glass Lab Glassware Kit w/ 1000ml Round Bottom Flask for Distillations Separation Purification, 500/1000 ml Large Capacity and 3.3 Borosilicate Glass at lowest price, 2days...




www.vevor.com


----------



## manfredo (Mar 9, 2021)

Only took 6 months, but I have a new garage door, and a new electric opener!


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 9, 2021)

Gonna take another scooter ride to the lake since it's 69f and sunny. I was going to ride my bike today, but it is supposed to rain off and on the next few days, but still be in the 60s, so I'll get out on the bike then. Electric scooter in the rain es no bueno. I'll try to snap some covert pics of the jogging hotties and post them, wish me luck.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> VEVOR Lab Multi-Purpose Water Circulating Vacuum Pump,15L, with 2 Off-Gas Taps,Stainless Vacuum Pump 180W 110V,Anti-Corrosion Pump Lab Chemistry Equipment | VEVOR US
> 
> 
> Discover VEVOR Lab Multi-Purpose Water Circulating Vacuum Pump,15L, with 2 Off-Gas Taps,Stainless Vacuum Pump 180W 110V,Anti-Corrosion Pump Lab Chemistry Equipment, Fast Vacuuming and 2 Suction Tap Design at lowest price, 2days delivery, 30days returns.
> ...


No; you can’t double-duty that one.

The variac is for fine control of mantle heat. I’d buy standard Glas-Col mantles which are non-adjustable, as mantles are wear items.

and Yes that’s the kit!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> cooter ride


heehee


----------



## manfredo (Mar 9, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Gonna take another scooter ride to the lake since it's 69f and sunny. I was going to ride my bike today, but it is supposed to rain off and on the next few days, but still be in the 60s, so I'll get out on the bike then. Electric scooter in the rain es no bueno. I'll try to snap some covert pics of the jogging hotties and post them, wish me luck.


Only 50F and sunny here but it's supposed to be warmer the next few days...Mid 60's on Thursday. 

I was just working on my e-bike this morning. I epoxied the pedal assist sensor in place, installed a seat post shock absorber, and installed a lift on the handlebars....I can raise them as much as 6", but I'm also going to need a longer front brake cable, which I ordered. 

I hope to be riding soon myself!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> No; you can’t double-duty that one.
> 
> The variac is for fine control of mantle heat. I’d buy standard Glas-Col mantles which are non-adjustable, as mantles are wear items.
> 
> and Yes that’s the kit!


I keep reading that people are using this Circulating Water Vacuum Pump double duty for vacuum and cooling the condenser, unless a rotovap is different, or I misunderstand. But I suppose even if I used it for vacuum only, then I can recirculate ice water for the condenser separately if need be, with a small aquarium pump and a bucket of ice water. 
I was just reading up on variacs and Glas-col, and I see the importance of not over heating ethanol  but damned we are talking some serious money to buy lab grade stuff! !! Lot's of used Glas-col on EBay. I did see you can actually make a home made variac from a wall dimmer switch some how! I also read a poor mans way to go is an oil bath, which that's what I used on my 1st experiment.

Ugh, so much to learn, so much to do, which does makes it interesting... I feel confident about your glassware choice. And the stand set is probably ok. Vacuum pump will work...Heat source, maybe I better keep reading, or I have my trusty oil bath.

Oh, and maybe I need a small magnetic heater / mixer for warming and mixing distillates / rosins, final cooking of oils, etc.


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 9, 2021)

Speaking of vaginas. I did a cover up on the panty line of a fit grandmother. I covered the name of an ex. Ill never forget my excitement to finally use a vagina to sturdy my hand. Little did I know it would all be lost in a few short moments. Got her up on the table, she was wearing a knee length dress. Keep in mind she did have silver in her hair, but she was very fit and easy on the eyes. Anyway, she lifted her skirt to reveal no panties. The first glimpse showed a petite shaved area. I was happy not to have to shave a 3rd of a grandmas snatch before tattooing. I was all set up thinking ((piece of cake)) .............. Thats when tragedy decided to have a prolonged strike. My first wipe of green soap was my first clue things weren't as they seem. She had only shaved the corner, and her pubes were long and mighty like the roots of an oak tree established for 100 years. At first I was shocked and disgusted, then I was slightly impressed. Her pubes were so long, they stretched out all the way to her hip. Of course the wet towel straightened them out, but still. Every time I wiped excess ink from the tattoo, I had to battle these mutant Pubi back to their lair. Then came the shear puffiness of her lap chicken. I shit you guys not, resting my hand on just one side felt like I was using a heated, jumbo sized gel mouse pad as a rest....... one side people. The longer the tattoo went on..... the more humid things became. Ive never been to the rain forest. However, after this experience I feel like I can say I have, I earned that right. 





Oh what? Nobody mentioned vagina 



Please excuse me ((cough))


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> Speaking of vaginas. I did a cover up on the panty line of a fit grandmother. I covered the name of an ex. Ill never forget my excitement to finally use a vagina to sturdy my hand. Little did I know it would all be lost in a few short moments. Got her up on the table, she was wearing a knee length dress. Keep in mind she did have silver in her hair, but she was very fit and easy on the eyes. Anyway, she lifted her skirt to reveal no panties. The first glimpse showed a petite shaved area. I was happy not to have to shave a 3rd of a grandmas snatch before tattooing. I was all set up thinking ((piece of cake)) .............. Thats when tragedy decided to have a prolonged strike. My first wipe of green soap was my first clue things weren't as they seem. She had only shaved the corner, and her pubes were long and mighty like the roots of an oak tree established for 100 years. At first I was shocked and disgusted, then I was slightly impressed. Her pubes were so long, they stretched out all the way to her hip. Of course the wet towel straightened them out, but still. Every time I wiped excess ink from the tattoo, I had to battle these mutant Pubi back to their lair. Then came the shear puffiness of her lap chicken. I shit you guys not, resting my hand on just one side felt like I was using a heated, jumbo sized gel mouse pad as a rest....... one side people. The longer the tattoo went on..... the more humid things became. Ive never been to the rain forest. However, after this experience I feel like I can say I have, I earned that right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feels mouse pad.......oh


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 9, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> Speaking of vaginas. I did a cover up on the panty line of a fit grandmother. I covered the name of an ex. Ill never forget my excitement to finally use a vagina to sturdy my hand. Little did I know it would all be lost in a few short moments. Got her up on the table, she was wearing a knee length dress. Keep in mind she did have silver in her hair, but she was very fit and easy on the eyes. Anyway, she lifted her skirt to reveal no panties. The first glimpse showed a petite shaved area. I was happy not to have to shave a 3rd of a grandmas snatch before tattooing. I was all set up thinking ((piece of cake)) .............. Thats when tragedy decided to have a prolonged strike. My first wipe of green soap was my first clue things weren't as they seem. She had only shaved the corner, and her pubes were long and mighty like the roots of an oak tree established for 100 years. At first I was shocked and disgusted, then I was slightly impressed. Her pubes were so long, they stretched out all the way to her hip. Of course the wet towel straightened them out, but still. Every time I wiped excess ink from the tattoo, I had to battle these mutant Pubi back to their lair. Then came the shear puffiness of her lap chicken. I shit you guys not, resting my hand on just one side felt like I was using a heated, jumbo sized gel mouse pad as a rest....... one side people. The longer the tattoo went on..... the more humid things became. Ive never been to the rain forest. However, after this experience I feel like I can say I have, I earned that right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, thanks for coming back & entertaining us with your "true" tales of vanquishing the lap chicken.
+


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 9, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Lol, thanks for coming back & entertaining us with your "true" tales of vanquishing the lap chicken.
> +


More to come ..... trust me. Glad to be back amongst friends.


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Feels mouse pad.......oh


At first I thought she had a fanny pack full of hot Ramen noodles. Nope


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 9, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> Speaking of vaginas. I did a cover up on the panty line of a fit grandmother. I covered the name of an ex. Ill never forget my excitement to finally use a vagina to sturdy my hand. Little did I know it would all be lost in a few short moments. Got her up on the table, she was wearing a knee length dress. Keep in mind she did have silver in her hair, but she was very fit and easy on the eyes. Anyway, she lifted her skirt to reveal no panties. The first glimpse showed a petite shaved area. I was happy not to have to shave a 3rd of a grandmas snatch before tattooing. I was all set up thinking ((piece of cake)) .............. Thats when tragedy decided to have a prolonged strike. My first wipe of green soap was my first clue things weren't as they seem. She had only shaved the corner, and her pubes were long and mighty like the roots of an oak tree established for 100 years. At first I was shocked and disgusted, then I was slightly impressed. Her pubes were so long, they stretched out all the way to her hip. Of course the wet towel straightened them out, but still. Every time I wiped excess ink from the tattoo, I had to battle these mutant Pubi back to their lair. Then came the shear puffiness of her lap chicken. I shit you guys not, resting my hand on just one side felt like I was using a heated, jumbo sized gel mouse pad as a rest....... one side people. The longer the tattoo went on..... the more humid things became. Ive never been to the rain forest. However, after this experience I feel like I can say I have, I earned that right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should of plucked a couple of hairs to post


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> At first I thought she had a fanny pack full of hot Ramen noodles. Nope


What flavor did you think it was?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> You should of plucked a couple of hairs to post


True......this could all be bullshit....

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 9, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> You should of plucked a couple of hairs to post


Those things aren't going anywhere. Nothing smaller than a Suzuki Samurai and a tow rope are going to dislodge those things. I might actually have a picture of my battle of the bulge that day.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What flavor did you think it was?


Picante lap chicken


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> Those things aren't going anywhere. Nothing smaller than a Suzuki Samurai and a tow rope are going to dislodge those things. I might actually have a picture of my battle of the bulge that day.


Oh as if your Leatherman was out of reach.


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> True......this could all be bullshit....
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen!


It happened alright. She's one of my clients. I ended up doing some back pieces on her after that. I think it was her way of making piece with me. Extremely nice lady.


Oh, and just the boiled noodles fresh out of a strainer. Before any flavor was added. Hot and puffy.


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Oh as if your Leatherman was out of reach.


These were no ordinary Pubi. I knew not to make any abrupt moves, I was vastly outnumbered. Luckily I did have some comfort knowing my 38+p air weight was always on me in the shop.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> It happened alright. She's one of my clients. I ended up doing some back pieces on her after that. I think it was her way of making piece with me. Extremely nice lady.
> 
> 
> Oh, and just the boiled noodles fresh out of a strainer. Before any flavor was added. Hot and puffy.


All about the spice......nice isn't enough.....


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> These were no ordinary Pubi. I knew not to make any abrupt moves, I was vastly outnumbered. Luckily I did have some comfort knowing my 38+p air weight was always on me in the shop.


Aw cmon. Even honyaki Rockwell C hairs will yield to the oblique squeeze&twist.
And if you place the severed hair in that cylinder, it’s automatically a +P+P load!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> It happened alright. She's one of my clients. I ended up doing some back pieces on her after that. I think it was her way of making piece with me. Extremely nice lady.
> 
> 
> Oh, and just the boiled noodles fresh out of a strainer. Before any flavor was added. Hot and puffy.


Strained is a nice touch ... she likes you


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Strained is a nice touch ... she likes you


Not sure i could have held together had any scent of flavoring waffled my direction. Good or bad. I was already almost in shutdown mode as it was. This isn't even a weird or gross story Bear. This is just an example of nature at its finest, and an extremely warm,puffy lap chicken.





P.S we all know what happens when I go into full shutdown. At very least.....there better be an asshole in the room for each of my fingers and two large toes, a shot glass and a microwave with a dial, buttons wont work.
Luckily, I'm usually good about keeping those things close by, just in case.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> Not sure i could have held together had any scent of flavoring waffled my direction. Good or bad. I was already almost in shutdown mode as it was. This isn't even a weird or gross story Bear. This is just an example of nature at its finest, and an extremely warm,puffy lap chicken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some situations require anotherapy. Perhaps our children can get it on insurance.


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Some situations require anotherapy. Perhaps our children can get it on insurance.


Lol 

Since they won't let me like anyone's posts, I've just been reporting everyone. Same thing right Bear?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> Lol
> 
> Since they won't let me like anyone's posts, I've just been reporting everyone. Same thing right Bear?


There is nothing quite so morally soothing as coming to the attention of our superiors.


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> There is nothing quite so morally soothing as coming to the attention of our superiors.


I had to re-read that in my best Sam Elliot voice. It was fuckin poetry.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> I had to re-read that in my best Sam Elliot voice. It was fuckin poetry.


Sam so totally rocks.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2021)

This reminds me.........


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> This reminds me.........
> View attachment 4848798


tacojones?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Sam so totally rocks.


Oh and he totally rescued Ghost Rider. Nicholas was probably distracted by divorce no. X.


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Sam so totally rocks.


I'd hit it


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Oh and he totally rescued Ghost Rider. Nicholas was probably distracted by divorce no. X.


Lol reported


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> This reminds me.........
> View attachment 4848798


Reported


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> tacojones?


He want's to like it......but he can't.....


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> Lol reported


I’m not worried. I get frequent asshole miles.


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I’m not worried. I get frequent asshole miles.


Sounds fun 























Of course reported


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> Sounds fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Cancun just upgraded to Keahole. Kona is lovely this time of fucking whenever.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> Sounds fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many times did you report that?


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Nice! Cancun just upgraded to Keahole. Kona is lovely this time of fucking whenever.


We could dress up like opposing cartel members and stir up some trouble in Cannacun. Maybe even free the people of Santa Poko


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> We could dress up like opposing cartel members and stir up some trouble in Cannacun. Maybe even free the people of Santa Poko


Will they form and keep two lines, though


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2021)

@Indacouch2.0 you're almost up to 24hrs.
























So close to being a well-known member......


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Indacouch2.0 you're almost up to 24hrs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tick, tick,


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Tick, tick,
> 
> View attachment 4848810


Yeah I hate those fuckers. Supposedly they love me


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Will they form and keep two lines, though


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah I hate those fuckers. Supposedly they love me


Yeah I still dream about them and check myself in the halflight


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> tacojones?


It's John's.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


>


For you and me to process them in the fine old manner


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Yeah I still dream about them and check myself in the halflight


never will forget my first hinged wart


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How many times did you report that?


Correct answer is..,....


Over and over and over again......


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Indacouch2.0 you're almost up to 24hrs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The site isnt guna make me play,, Find That Image again is it? I struggled proving I wasn't a robot. If I disappear for a while, at least you guys know where I'm at.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> The site isnt guna make me play,, Find That Image again is it? I struggled proving I wasn't a robot. If I disappear for a while, at least you guys know where I'm at.


----------



## raratt (Mar 9, 2021)

I refilled the beer shelf, it's all about priorities.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> I refilled the beer shelf, it's all about priorities.


Can-do spirit starts with can


----------



## ZigZagZac (Mar 9, 2021)

I received my medical marijuana card in PA & bought my 1st legal quarter of my life
I am 33yr old & never in my life thought I would be buying weed from a store


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 9, 2021)

I have a gigantic swollen lymph node under my chin on the left side. I feel like shit. Vaccinated and got a negative covid test.

do I have lymphoma and am I dying? 
@curious2garden

on the plus side it’s gotten me out of a few days at work so that’s cool.

I’m tattooing the top of one of my hands tomorrow. I’m running out of room. I donot think they can fire me for it, but if they do I Wouldn’t Even care. Haha

I should be trimming. But I don’t want to.

any new hotties around here? @Laughing Grass and my honeymoon period is over and now we just Argue about what we’re going to eat for dinner.

@Karah and @srh88 and me and my wife have been swinging pretty hard. Things are going pretty moistly.

@sarahJane211 I don’t mean this in a bad way, but you’re one weird fucker.

@Aeroknow is the man I’m gonna be making seeds with some gems he gifted me.

oh I have some funny news. I was on a mushroom trip and realized I was about to turn 40. My diet was literally only bread and cheese. I realized I didn’t want to hit 40 on a downward slope to being old and unhealthy. 
about 6 months ago I cut out all fried foods, most carbs and all alcohol. I pretty much eat different soups and salads and nuts and chicken and fish. I’ve lost 34 pounds and I feel better than i Ever have!

for just 3 easy installments of 19.97 I will share my secrets to success in a VHS video I’ll send you. I also get naked and act out the entire movie robocop using sign language only. 
send 3 extra dollars and I’ll send you and ice cream sandwich and I’ll autograph the VHS tape.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I have a gigantic swollen lymph node under my chin on the left side. I feel like shit. Vaccinated and got a negative covid test.
> 
> do I have lymphoma and am I dying?
> @curious2garden
> ...


I’m holding out for your DVD featuring your masturbating in precise time to Tchaikovsky. The flute solo captivates.


----------



## Karah (Mar 9, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I have a gigantic swollen lymph node under my chin on the left side. I feel like shit. Vaccinated and got a negative covid test.
> 
> do I have lymphoma and am I dying?
> @curious2garden
> ...


I’d like one bobby schmeckle 12 month full pose calendar for my birthday please okay thanks.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I have a gigantic swollen lymph node under my chin on the left side. I feel like shit. Vaccinated and got a negative covid test.
> 
> do I have lymphoma and am I dying?
> @curious2garden
> ...


Shitty way to turn 40! Good job on the #'s but seriously you probably could have lost as much if you just took out the butt plug. 






Hope you find the love in that


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2021)

Karah said:


> I’d like one bobby schmeckle 12 month full pose calendar for my birthday please okay thanks.


That’s 16 bad fish

unless the cheap bastard makes one of those short calendars


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> That’s 16 bad fish
> 
> unless the cheap bastard makes one of those short calendars


Word on the playground is that "short" was Bobby's specialty.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Word on the playground is that "short" was Bobby's specialty.


In my hand it felt mighty, fierce, mystical ... forged to take on entire planets, and win.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 9, 2021)

@curious2garden you didn’t answer my question! The fuck is wrong with my lymph node!?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> @curious2garden you didn’t answer my question! The fuck is wrong with my lymph node!?


You got a nut stuck.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> @curious2garden you didn’t answer my question! The fuck is wrong with my lymph node!?


Oh you big yodeling baby. We both know it’s time for peroxide and a safety pin.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Oh you big yodeling baby. We both know it’s time for peroxide and a safety pin.


Post vid!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Pus vid!


Fify


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Fify


Good fix! Approved!


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 9, 2021)

Been practicing pizza dough from scratch. Almost have it nailed down.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 9, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Been practicing pizza dough from scratch. Almost have it nailed down.
> 
> View attachment 4848909


Looks good.... what's the recipe. Basic salt, yeast, flower, water, olive oil? A long time ago I could throw a 24" slice pie  I'd love to have a big oven again. You can make so much amazing in one!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 9, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I have a gigantic swollen lymph node under my chin on the left side. I feel like shit. Vaccinated and got a negative covid test.
> 
> do I have lymphoma and am I dying?
> @curious2garden
> ...


You got a Covid Vaccine didn't you? LOL that's a common side effect. Or you are sleeping with the wrong hookers and it's all over!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You got a nut stuck.


Vienna Sausage ;D


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You got a Covid Vaccine didn't you? LOL that's a common side effect. Or you are sleeping with the wrong hookers and it's all over!


Better than webMD. Lol...love ya, momma!


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Looks good.... what's the recipe. Basic salt, yeast, flower, water, olive oil? A long time ago I could throw a 24" slice pie  I'd love to have a big oven again. You can make so much amazing in one!


And a teaspoon of honey to help feed the yeast. Comes out really light and airy


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 9, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Been practicing pizza dough from scratch. Almost have it nailed down.
> 
> View attachment 4848909


Where are the anchovies!!?? Needs them


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 9, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Where are the anchovies!!?? Needs them


I agree, that particular pie coulda used some, but we didn’t have any left...I used ‘em in a marinara sauce a few days ago


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> marijuana sauce


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


>


I saw the same thing!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> No; you can’t double-duty that one.
> 
> The variac is for fine control of mantle heat. I’d buy standard Glas-Col mantles which are non-adjustable, as mantles are wear items.
> 
> and Yes that’s the kit!


Video showing it being used double duty


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Video showing it being used double duty


If you were setting a bear trap I could not think of finer bait


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Video showing it being used double duty


I did not know that!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I did not know that!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I did not know that!


I mean it doesn't do either one too well and they say a 2L rotovap is the biggest it can handle, for occasional use only, but that's why I thought it might work with the distillation set.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


>


----------



## sarahJane211 (Mar 9, 2021)

Today's achievement ........
I'm downing my second wine cooler at 11am.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 9, 2021)

Karah said:


> I’d like one bobby schmeckle 12 month full pose calendar for my birthday please okay thanks.



I second that emotion.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 9, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I second that emotion.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 9, 2021)

Worked a very long day. Followed it up with a puff, a walk and yummy curry with the wife.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 9, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I second that emotion.


How was the ride?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 9, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Worked a very long day. Followed it up with a puff, a walk and yummy curry with the wife.


Pics of the curry? What kind was it?


----------



## sarahJane211 (Mar 9, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Been practicing pizza dough from scratch. Almost have it nailed down.
> 
> View attachment 4848909


I just use normal bread dough.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 9, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> I just use normal bread dough.


But isn't that just a sandwich?


----------



## manfredo (Mar 9, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> I just use normal bread dough.View attachment 4848993


We use to do that...buy the frozen pre made bread dough, let it thaw & rise, and make pizza...They were great!

The grocery's here all sell "fresh" made pizza dough and I have tried them all...none really any better than frozen bread dough!


----------



## sarahJane211 (Mar 9, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> But isn't that just a sandwich?


Just took my 'sandwich' out of the oven.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> How was the ride?


It was an adventure, thanks for asking. SO many people out, but it was windy and cold being right off the water. Half a mile from the lake was almost 70, but it was about 55 lake side. Cold for riding the scooter, but would have been perfect if I were exerting myself by pedaling a bike. On the way home, I came to a red light behind a bus and lifted my scooter onto the curb when my rear motor wheel just came off! It seems that I lost some screws to some brackets along the way that kept the rear wheel secure in its grooves. I thought, "shit, what now?" I could call an Uber SUV to bring me home for about $60, or I could walk it 8 miles home. I put the wheel back in place and secured the axle screws with my fingers. Hardly secure, but... After walking it a few blocks, I had the crazy idea to just drive it home slowly while seated. I was fully padded up, so I was prepared to take a spill. To my surprise with my weight holding the wheel in, I made it all the way home. Who knows how long those bracket screws were gone??? I hardly ever lift my scooter while riding. It could have been MUCH worse. Anyway, I gotta start doing pre-ride checks, like every manual ever suggests. TLDR I know, but you asked.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Pics of the curry? What kind was it?


Butternut squash, ginger, chickpeas, chicken, 2 different kinds of kale, carrots (variety) mushrooms, cilantro, sweet potato, garlic, yellow curry powder, turmeric, cayenne and coconut mike with jasmine rise. Soooo Good. Love the instant pot!


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 10, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I did not know that!


That’s what i was mostly using with my rotovap. Gotta keep adding ice. Def needs to be by a sink. 
Kinda was a pain in the ass, but worked


----------



## Sqwee (Mar 10, 2021)

I rescued two small dogs from a shelter. One came from a hoarding situation where he didn't get attention and the other is his daughter but she's not old enough to go home yet.


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 10, 2021)

Bought some food, went vegatarian then bought mince meat bloody pie, back to the drawing board.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I have a gigantic swollen lymph node under my chin on the left side. I feel like shit. Vaccinated and got a negative covid test.
> 
> do I have lymphoma and am I dying?
> @curious2garden
> ...


wouldn't be an argument if you'd kill the damn fish.


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You got a Covid Vaccine didn't you? LOL that's a common side effect. Or you are sleeping with the wrong hookers and it's all over!


Again


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 10, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Butternut squash, ginger, chickpeas, chicken, 2 different kinds of kale, carrots (variety) mushrooms, cilantro, sweet potato, garlic, yellow curry powder, turmeric, cayenne and coconut mike with jasmine rise. Soooo Good. Love the instant pot!


That sounds delicious and very close to a Thai yellow curry I love although much more complex! I've been eyeing the stainless steel liner in the Instant Pots although my liner has held up well in my Ninja. I have a stove top pressure cooker I rarely use and couldn't understand the fuss about the electronics until on a whim I decided to try one and my Foodi changed my life! I made short ribs in 45 minutes last night. They are just so much easier to use, no monitoring and clean up is super simple.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 10, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> ... masturbating in precise time to Tchaikovsky. The flute solo captivates.


Dare I ask what happens during the cannon salute?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 10, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Dare I ask what happens during the cannon salute?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I mean it doesn't do either one too well and they say a 2L rotovap is the biggest it can handle, for occasional use only, but that's why I thought it might work with the distillation set.


Most of my working life I had the luxuries of house vacuum and coolant lines. That made the rotavap quick and easy to use. One lab building where I postdoc’d had house vacuum but didn’t want those stinky organic chemists hooking their vaps to them!
So we used those blue recirculators. House coolant was allowed us, so we didn’t have to use ice except to charge the pump. Fortunately the big ice machine was only one floor down.

The best feature of a rotavap is speed. Once you’re set up and turning, stand back and watch recovered solvent pour off the condenser. The rotating action also takes you much closer to dry than a static distillation.


----------



## raratt (Mar 10, 2021)

Another showery day, some thunderstorms possible though. I might be able to use my storm spotter skills if they get rolling good. So far there hasn't really been enough rain to make a dent in our deficit. At least I got the wife's Dr appointment changed to a virtual so I don't have to drag her out there today. Mornin.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> Another showery day, some thunderstorms possible though. I might be able to use my storm spotter skills if they get rolling good. So far there hasn't really been enough rain to make a dent in our deficit. At least I got the wife's Dr appointment changed to a virtual so I don't have to drag her out there today. Mornin.


It was raining an hour ago, I went back to bed, and just awoke to a sunny blue sky...

wtf California. Wtf


----------



## Bareback (Mar 10, 2021)

I’m replacing 22 of the oldest windows on campus today. The old ones are covered in lead paint about an 1/2” thick. So I’m making a big ass mess and a lot of noise. 
before 
after.


----------



## raratt (Mar 10, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> It was raining an hour ago, I went back to bed, and just awoke to a sunny blue sky...
> 
> wtf California. Wtf


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 10, 2021)

And here I am...


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 10, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Most of my working life I had the luxuries of house vacuum and coolant lines. That made the rotavap quick and easy to use. One lab building where I postdoc’d had house vacuum but didn’t want those stinky organic chemists hooking their vaps to them!
> So we used those blue recirculators. House coolant was allowed us, so we didn’t have to use ice except to charge the pump. Fortunately the big ice machine was only one floor down.
> 
> The best feature of a rotavap is speed. Once you’re set up and turning, stand back and watch recovered solvent pour off the condenser. The rotating action also takes you much closer to dry than a static distillation.


I lost ethanol down the drain but still had pretty decent recovery while using it alone.

The most painful part was having to sit in front of it for the bulk of distillation. You add ice, the distillation speeds up. Repeat. Repeat. Repeat......................Lol

i tried my badass chiller/heater and that vac pump you recommended, which i had got, but it was also a pain in the ass to setup everytime. This was in my kitchen lol.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 10, 2021)

Working on waffles this morning. 3 minutes 45 seconds seems to do the trick


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Working on waffles this morning. 3 minutes 45 seconds seems to do the trick
> 
> View attachment 4849408
> 
> View attachment 4849409


Did you use muffin mix?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 10, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Working on waffles this morning. 3 minutes 45 seconds seems to do the trick
> 
> View attachment 4849408
> 
> View attachment 4849409


I want that iron!


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you use muffin mix?


No I make them from scratch. Eggs, flour, milk, oil, baking powder, sugar, salt, and vanilla extract.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I want that iron!


It was $9 at goodwill. Best $9 I ever spent at a Goodwill store... ever...lol.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you use muffin mix?


I also make my pizza dough from scratch. Lol. Unlike some people who “just use bread dough”


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> No I make them from scratch. Eggs, flour, milk, oil, baking powder, sugar, salt, and vanilla extract.


I figured today was the day. 





__





Share your recipes...


This page is loaded with salt! Let's get the sweets going. This is my once a month breakfast. Waffle Butter Maple syrup Vanilla ice cream Fruit of choice or none Chocolate sprinkles



rollitup.org


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I figured today was the day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muffin mix has so much sugar in it. My recipe uses a half tablespoon for several large waffles.

it sounded like a fun idea, but in practice, I prefer to know what goes into my daughters food.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 10, 2021)

*Snow transforms Santa Cruz Mountains into a winter wonderland
The system pulled in a mass of cold air and snow elevation levels dropped to 3,000 feet early Wednesday with reports of fresh powder on Mount St. Helena and Geyser Peak in the North Bay, Mount Hamilton in the South Bay and across the Santa Cruz Mountains. *








'Significant hail storms' stop traffic on Highway 101 in North Bay


The biggest storm in weeks blasted the Bay Area overnight with a wintry mix of heavy...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 10, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> It was $9 at goodwill. Best $9 I ever spent at a Goodwill store... ever...lol.


My wife has been looking for one at garage and estate sales ever since you posted about finding it a year or so ago. Still no luck. Covid kinda ruined last year's sale season.


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 10, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I have a gigantic swollen lymph node under my chin on the left side. I feel like shit. Vaccinated and got a negative covid test.
> 
> do I have lymphoma and am I dying?
> @curious2garden
> ...





Bobby schmeckle said:


> I have a gigantic swollen lymph node under my chin on the left side. I feel like shit. Vaccinated and got a negative covid test.
> 
> do I have lymphoma and am I dying?
> @curious2garden
> ...


((Sam Elliott Voice)) Hello Bob

I've got some good news for you. If you're willing to trade, I'd be more than happy to shove some needles into that swollen neck of yours. Not sure if it'll fix anything, but will both know whats,,,what afterwards. Im offering my services in trade for this VHS tape you speak of. I like sign language and I like naked people. Dont care much for signatures or robocop if were being honest. Also, the top side of my hand where its fleshy, near the pinky. Is the worst tattoo I've ever received. Not sure what the good news was, but lemme know Schmeckle, lemme know.


((Stop Sam Elliott voice)) For real though Bob, those to little designs/dots on the side of my hand were FUCKING RIGHTEOUS!!!! I'd do my whole body over again before those two dots..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 10, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Muffin mix has so much sugar in it. My recipe uses a half tablespoon for several large waffles.
> 
> it sounded like a fun idea, but in practice, I prefer to know what goes into my daughters food.


You're a good dad!


----------



## raratt (Mar 10, 2021)

I found out I can make dough with my bread machine, it lets it proof then shuts off. My son has been wanting to make a King Cake.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 10, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> Just took my 'sandwich' out of the oven.
> View attachment 4849016


You look to have a pretty substantial mold issue around that window, I'd break out the bleach & get busy scrubbing were I you.
Not healthy my friend.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 10, 2021)

Here's the latest project I just finished at our new abode.
There was a work bench along the wall but the darn thing was 13" wide X 8' long with only four 2 X 4 legs (unstable & unusable to say the least!)
I only made this one 24" wide as I didn't want to encroach on the garage too much even though it's a 2 car unit. It is 8' long with a 3' long leg.

I know the professional termites on here can find issues with it (@Aeroknow), but I was using primarily "barn find" wood that has been stored for years that was far from straight and square. It is very stable and I'm pretty sure it would support my truck if necessary.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 10, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You look to have a pretty substantial mold issue around that window, I'd break out the bleach & get busy scrubbing were I you.
> Not healthy my friend.


That’s a delicacy in Thailand


----------



## Beermetheus (Mar 10, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Here's the latest project I just finished at our new abode.
> There was a work bench along the wall but the darn thing was 13" wide X 8' long with only four 2 X 4 legs (unstable & unusable to say the least!)
> I only made this one 24" wide as I didn't want to encroach on the garage too much even though it's a 2 car unit. It is 8' long with a 3' long leg.
> 
> ...


Great, simple design! I'm looking to build a workbench here real soon.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 10, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> It was an adventure, thanks for asking. SO many people out, but it was windy and cold being right off the water. Half a mile from the lake was almost 70, but it was about 55 lake side. Cold for riding the scooter, but would have been perfect if I were exerting myself by pedaling a bike. On the way home, I came to a red light behind a bus and lifted my scooter onto the curb when my rear motor wheel just came off! It seems that I lost some screws to some brackets along the way that kept the rear wheel secure in its grooves. I thought, "shit, what now?" I could call an Uber SUV to bring me home for about $60, or I could walk it 8 miles home. I put the wheel back in place and secured the axle screws with my fingers. Hardly secure, but... After walking it a few blocks, I had the crazy idea to just drive it home slowly while seated. I was fully padded up, so I was prepared to take a spill. To my surprise with my weight holding the wheel in, I made it all the way home. Who knows how long those bracket screws were gone??? I hardly ever lift my scooter while riding. It could have been MUCH worse. Anyway, I gotta start doing pre-ride checks, like every manual ever suggests. TLDR I know, but you asked.


Damn, it did turn in to an adventure!!
Thats a real common problem, the axle nuts coming loose on e-bikes, from the torque. They make an inexpensive "torque arm" for bikes...Noe sure if it would work on a scooter, but probably. The other thing you can do is add some Loctite to the threads.



https://www.amazon.com/EBIKELING-Universal-Torque-Electric-Bicycle/dp/B07C7J1ZD7


----------



## Beermetheus (Mar 10, 2021)

Managed to put my calamansi sprouts into individual pots today. Hands down my favorite citrus.


----------



## raratt (Mar 10, 2021)

Never heard of them, learnt somethin today.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 10, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> It was $9 at goodwill. Best $9 I ever spent at a Goodwill store... ever...lol.


I use to hit the Goodwill store often for my student rentals, but a lot of stuff made it to MY home...I still have a bunch of really nice wooden furniture that came from there. All kinds of goodies, cheap!


----------



## lokie (Mar 10, 2021)

Beermetheus said:


> Managed to put my calamansi sprouts into individual pots today. Hands down my favorite citrus.
> 
> View attachment 4849761View attachment 4849762


They are tiny.



What do they taste like?
Bitter grapefruit
Sour lemon/lime
Orange orange
Chicken?


----------



## manfredo (Mar 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> Never heard of them, learnt somethin today.


Me too...Thank you google. 

Philippines The must be....the weather looks lovely!


----------



## Beermetheus (Mar 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> Never heard of them, learnt somethin today.


I think they're more common in Asia and neighboring islands.


----------



## raratt (Mar 10, 2021)

Beermetheus said:


> I think they're more common in Asia and neighboring islands.


Used in Philippines quite often.

My black car was black and white for awhile.


----------



## Beermetheus (Mar 10, 2021)

lokie said:


> They are tiny.
> 
> View attachment 4849784
> 
> ...


They're not as bitter or twangy as lemons, and not a strong a flavor like lime. Hard to explain in words, but definitely a perfect balance. haha


----------



## Beermetheus (Mar 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> Used in Philippines quite often.


True. Also, nice car!


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Damn, it did turn in to an adventure!!
> Thats a real common problem, the axle nuts coming loose on e-bikes, from the torque. They make an inexpensive "torque arm" for bikes...Noe sure if it would work on a scooter, but probably. The other thing you can do is add some Loctite to the threads.
> 
> 
> ...


Ask for them by name.


Found this for an explanation.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 10, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Ask for them by name.
> View attachment 4849805
> 
> Found this for an explanation.


Never heard of those @Grandpapy


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Never heard of those @Grandpapy


I used them in a shredder that was capable of 50000 lbs of torque, opposing rotations of the shafts would cause one end bolt to loosen while the other would like to tighten and snap off. they are expensive (for a washer) but well worth it!


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 10, 2021)

Beermetheus said:


> They're not as bitter or twangy as lemons, and not a strong a flavor like lime. Hard to explain in words, but definitely a perfect balance. haha


they are a hybrid with kumquat; sour flesh sweet peel


----------



## raratt (Mar 10, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> they are a hybrid with kumquat; sour flesh sweet peel


It said possibly with a Mandarin orange.


----------



## Beermetheus (Mar 10, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> they are a hybrid with kumquat; sour flesh sweet peel


I've had them my whole life and never knew that. I don't think I've tried kumquat, either... Learned something today.


----------



## raratt (Mar 10, 2021)

Beermetheus said:


> I don't think I've tried kumquat


I'm not a fan.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 10, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I used them in a shredder that was capable of 50000 lbs of torque, opposing rotations of the shafts would cause one end bolt to loosen while the other would like to tighten and snap off. they are expensive (for a washer) but well worth it!


So they probably have them for different pitch and thread count then. Interesting.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> It said possibly with a Mandarin orange.


Need two parents


----------



## Beermetheus (Mar 10, 2021)

From the yard.


----------



## raratt (Mar 10, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Need two parents


Mandarin/Kumquat


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 10, 2021)

Beermetheus said:


> I've had them my whole life and never knew that. I don't think I've tried kumquat, either... Learned something today.


If you are native you probably have a name different than kumquat


----------



## Beermetheus (Mar 10, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> If you are native you probably have a name different than kumquat


I see they have multiple names. On a mission to try this now.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 10, 2021)

Beermetheus said:


> I see they have multiple names. On a mission to try this now.


Based on what I've read you'll probably like kumquats too since you like these. I have a kumquat, was in a container for 10 yrs then it began dying so I planted it next to my porch to give it a chance. Didn't do much but didn't die then after 2 yrs it started growing again. It's much more cold hardy than lemons or limes.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 10, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Ask for them by name.
> View attachment 4849805
> 
> Found this for an explanation.


Great idea! I had seen these but never knew their name. Seems ideal for an ebike! Maybe in conjunction with the torque arm!


----------



## Beermetheus (Mar 10, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Based on what I've read you'll probably like kumquats too since you like these. I have a kumquat, was in a container for 10 yrs then it began dying so I planted it next to my porch to give it a chance. Didn't do much but didn't die then after 2 yrs it started growing again. It's much more cold hardy than lemons or limes.


Citrus is pretty relentless.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Great idea! I had seen these but never knew their name. Seems ideal for an ebike! Maybe in conjunction with the torque arm!


We did this on our dirt and street bikes on problem fasteners and our grips. It works but those washers are pretty cool. And you don't have to figure this out.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Damn, it did turn in to an adventure!!
> Thats a real common problem, the axle nuts coming loose on e-bikes, from the torque. They make an inexpensive "torque arm" for bikes...Noe sure if it would work on a scooter, but probably. The other thing you can do is add some Loctite to the threads.
> 
> 
> ...


when we were building our trikes I added torque arms to our front forks to keep the front hub motor from falling off, from the torque...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> So they probably have them for different pitch and thread count then. Interesting.


Not threaded but available in different diameters, both metric & fractional.
My money says the e-bikes will take the metric version.

Blue Locktite works great, is cheap and fits all diameters/thread forms.
fwiw


----------



## New bud grower (Mar 10, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I like being pain-free.
> What kind of pain, and do you find a strain that works especially well?


Cervical, lumbar, thoracic pain, from a failed C-4, C-5 fusion. GG 4, Platinum OG, Super Sour Diesel are my go to favorites (helps thc levels are above 27%-34%). I really love hash for pain, but it’s pricey ou in Cali. I don’t think you can ever go wrong with hash for pain.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 10, 2021)

Picked up the wife from work. Amazing how fast fitness goes away.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 10, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> Just took my 'sandwich' out of the oven.
> View attachment 4849016


Miss going for pizza.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 10, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not threaded but available in different diameters, both metric & fractional.
> My money says the e-bikes will take the metric version.
> 
> Blue Locktite works great, is cheap and fits all diameters/thread forms.
> fwiw


Blue works for most little things. I mostly use red + activator. And a special rubberized black for special things


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2021)

New bud grower said:


> Cervical, lumbar, thoracic pain, from a failed C-4, C-5 fusion. GG 4, Platinum OG, Super Sour Diesel are my go to favorites (helps thc levels are above 27%-34%). I really love hash for pain, but it’s pricey ou in Cali. I don’t think you can ever go wrong with hash for pain.


Oh my. That is a cross to bear. Glad to hear something helps.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Blue works for most little things. I mostly use red + activator. And a special rubberized black for special things


I should have added:
Use some brake or carb cleaner to wash off any gunk in the threads as necessary & even blow it off w/ compressed air - the locktite will work much better.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 10, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I should have added:
> Use some brake or carb cleaner to wash off any gunk in the threads as necessary & even blow it off w/ compressed air - the locktite will work much better.


Yes the cleaner the better.

Yeah, blue or red works for most. I had a special coating on the material that wasn't allowing the red to set. The black is basically rubberized crazy glue. Different chemical no reaction with the coating and it works really well.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yes the cleaner the better.
> 
> Yeah, blue or red works for most. I had a special coating on the material that wasn't allowing the red to set. The black is basically rubberized crazy glue. Different chemical no reaction with the coating and it works really well.


The rubberized black sounds like a missile sub must-have


----------



## Bareback (Mar 10, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Here's the latest project I just finished at our new abode.
> There was a work bench along the wall but the darn thing was 13" wide X 8' long with only four 2 X 4 legs (unstable & unusable to say the least!)
> I only made this one 24" wide as I didn't want to encroach on the garage too much even though it's a 2 car unit. It is 8' long with a 3' long leg.
> 
> ...


Pop quiz.... where’s your drawers?










correct answer: on my ass. Lol

Side note: I recently harvested some wedding cake gifted to me by the “ Bad Fish Co” and now I’m making terrible jokes.... what’s up with that.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 10, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Pop quiz.... where’s your drawers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is bad. Don't get hooked on them.


It's treble jokes.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> So they probably have them for different *pitch and thread count* then. Interesting.


I read this and thought, I didn't know DarkWeb was a weaver


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> We did this on our dirt and street bikes on problem fasteners and our grips. It works but those washers are pretty cool. And you don't have to figure this out.


OMG safety wire twisters!! My hub took graduate level training in those. He can fix anything and I mean ANYTHING with safety wire.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 10, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Butternut squash, ginger, chickpeas, chicken, 2 different kinds of kale, carrots (variety) mushrooms, cilantro, sweet potato, garlic, yellow curry powder, turmeric, cayenne and coconut mike with jasmine rise. Soooo Good. Love the instant pot!


Forgot pineapple. Last night!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 10, 2021)

New bud grower said:


> Cervical, lumbar, thoracic pain, from a failed C-4, C-5 fusion. GG 4, Platinum OG, Super Sour Diesel are my go to favorites (helps thc levels are above 27%-34%). I really love hash for pain, but it’s pricey ou in Cali. I don’t think you can ever go wrong with hash for pain.


High THC levels are best for pain. I'm very sorry you're going through this. This kind of pain is relentless. Have you ever tried an inversion table? That can assist the THC.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 10, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Pop quiz.... where’s your drawers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm reversing his Special Occasion, affectionally known in my house as stroke weed. Wedding Cake and Birthday cake are up next, WC is amazing.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 10, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> ((Sam Elliott Voice)) Hello Bob
> 
> I've got some good news for you. If you're willing to trade, I'd be more than happy to shove some needles into that swollen neck of yours. Not sure if it'll fix anything, but will both know whats,,,what afterwards. Im offering my services in trade for this VHS tape you speak of. I like sign language and I like naked people. Dont care much for signatures or robocop if were being honest. Also, the top side of my hand where its fleshy, near the pinky. Is the worst tattoo I've ever received. Not sure what the good news was, but lemme know Schmeckle, lemme know.
> View attachment 4849429
> ...


Ya know... it wasn’t nearly as bad as I thought it was going to be. Didn’t feel great or anything. For me the worst was in my armpit area finishing sleeves. And back of the knee. Fuck me. No seriously, fuck me. Good and hard. Quick and dirty.

so good to see you back! I’ve missed your penis a lot!


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 10, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Ya know... it wasn’t nearly as bad as I thought it was going to be. Didn’t feel great or anything. For me the worst was in my armpit area finishing sleeves. And back of the knee. Fuck me. No seriously, fuck me. Good and hard. Quick and dirty.
> 
> so good to see you back! I’ve missed your penis a lot!



I'm actually moving to the farm full time. Me the wife your nephews.....all of us. Of course most importantly my penis. Pretty sure you were able to smell it from that distance last time. Its all yours, you know that. 

I want you to tattoo a taco with tits on it on me at some point. Its been a dream of mine, you can even ask the guys in the shop. They have never met you, but the day I called an older wanna be biker gentlemen taco tits for acting like he was in the wal mart return department, your story and name was sealed in the shop forever. Id also like to ride my favorite Fuck bareback with you. Nothing more American than two grown ass men covered in tattoos, asshole naked squeezing eachother while they ride across the California hills on a half duck half horse. 

I know you asked me to never bring it up again, but I'd also like a rematch on that round of funnel nuts. 


Love ya brotha


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 10, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> ........snip..........Fuck *bareback *with you. Nothing more American than two grown ass men covered in tattoos, asshole naked squeezing eachother while they ride across the California hills on a half duck half horse.
> 
> I know you asked me to never bring it up again, but I'd also like a rematch on that round of funnel nuts.
> 
> ...


I'm reading this paean to @Bobby schmeckle and suddenly you bring @Bareback into it? WTF did he do?

(really I'm curious, that should be obvious by now)


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> High THC levels are best for pain. I'm very sorry you're going through this. This kind of pain is relentless. Have you ever tried an inversion table? That an assist the THC.


Wait!!!!!!!
Inversion tables are for pain.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 10, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> Wait!!!!!!!
> Inversion tables are for pain.


Yup that too! amazing eh?


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm reading this paean to @Bobby schmeckle and suddenly you bring @Bareback into it? WTF did he do?


We can't ride that poor animal around for to long. I know @Bareback will be just fine.


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 10, 2021)

@raratt did you end up making bread? What kind of bread maker were you talking about having earlier?


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 10, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> I'm actually moving to the farm full time. Me the wife your nephews.....all of us. Of course most importantly my penis. Pretty sure you were able to smell it from that distance last time. Its all yours, you know that.
> 
> I want you to tattoo a taco with tits on it on me at some point. Its been a dream of mine, you can even ask the guys in the shop. They have never met you, but the day I called an older wanna be biker gentlemen taco tits for acting like he was in the wal mart return department, your story and name was sealed in the shop forever. Id also like to ride my favorite Fuck bareback with you. Nothing more American than two grown ass men covered in tattoos, asshole naked squeezing eachother while they ride across the California hills on a half duck half horse.
> 
> ...


Holy shit. That all brought tears to my penis. Thick, salty tears of goo. I can’t fucking wait to tattoo a taco with tits on you! It’s gonna be hard to finish though because I will be continuously jizzing my pants every 3 seconds. We are gonna ride fuck so hard like the naked, regal cowboys we are. Across this great nation they shall hear our cries of “PENISSSSSSSS” ring true like freedom. And eagles. And Walmart mobility scooters.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 10, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Holy shit. That all brought tears to my penis. Thick, salty tears of goo. I can’t fucking wait to tattoo a taco with tits on you! It’s gonna be hard to finish though because I will be continuously jizzing my pants every 3 seconds. We are gonna ride fuck so hard like the naked, regal cowboys we are. Across this great nation they shall hear our cries of “PENISSSSSSSS” ring true like freedom. And eagles. And Walmart mobility scooters.


I wasn't going to go into all of this here. But I'm also thinking about opening a shelter for lost and diseased penises. Im going to name it the PinWorm Foundation. I want you to be in the receiving department. I'll be right behind you at all times. We will fight for the rights of penises, big, small, infected and criticized. I feel no man should be looked down upon or casted out by his piers...... for merely sharing a picture of his erect penis and a large McDonald's beverage for size comparison. It hurts to know there's sickos out there, whod ban a man for sharing such scientific and useful information. I feel like I've got the penis at half mass in everyone's hearts. I need you to stand it up the rest of the way with me............and for me. 

((Moment of silence for the sheer poetry you just read above))


((Penis bow)) 

Namaste


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 10, 2021)

@doublejj 

How are you man? Weird to be back and see names I use even when I'm not around here. When I get a serious colossus on the farm its always named JJ. Funny part is, it becomes a serious thing when I ask my help if the JJ house is watered and closed up. Then of course I tell them about this mythical farmer named JJ....... lol 

Hope all is well with you and yours.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 11, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4849998


----------



## Bareback (Mar 11, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> OMG safety wire twisters!! My hub took graduate level training in those. He can fix anything and I mean ANYTHING with safety wire.


My daughter’s transmission in her civic died yesterday can you ask your hubby what gauge wire I’ll need for that.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 11, 2021)

Bareback said:


> My daughter’s transmission in her civic died yesterday can you ask your hubby what gauge wire I’ll need for that.


If it doesn't have a bazillion miles on it, check for recalls. I bought a brand new Accord around 1999 and the tranny went at 40k...they replaced it for free because they had an excessively high failure rate.

What was F***ed up, was I asked "so has this new transmission been re-designed, or am I getting another crappy trany?" The service tech said" IDK". I sold it shortly after that.


----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> @raratt did you end up making bread? What kind of bread maker were you talking about having earlier?


It's a Breadman, go figure. I haven't made any yet but I found an apple cider with cinnamon bread I think I am going to try. I'm still figuring out how to operate it.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> If it doesn't have a bazillion miles on it, check for recalls. I bought a brand new Accord around 1999 and the tranny went at 40k...they replaced it for free because they had an excessively high failure rate.
> 
> What was F***ed up, was I asked "so has this new transmission been re-designed, or am I getting another crappy trany?" The service tech said" IDK". I sold it shortly after that.


Thanks..... I checked but I don’t see anything that’s going to help.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 11, 2021)

Cruising down along the chenango River. It's pretty breezy but it beats the hell out of snow!


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 11, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4850069



stolen......

love it


----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2021)

Girls are watered, they have a few weeks left on them until trim jail.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> Girls are watered, they have a few weeks left on them until trim jail.


That's about where I am at...about 2 more weeks. I was thinking I need to transplant their replacements this weekend or soon.

I clocked 20 miles on the bike, and I'm famished! That's a good sign, I hope.

Came home to a Stephen King novel...hundreds of crows, or ravens, flocking around my house...Maybe ravens headed north in migration...Not sure but never seen so many. It was a little freaky. I have seen several flocks of geese headed north too. That IS a good sign!!


----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Stephen King novel...hundreds of crows, or ravens,


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> It's a Breadman, go figure. I haven't made any yet but I found an apple cider with cinnamon bread I think I am going to try. I'm still figuring out how to operate it.


Well that takes the guess work out of it for me. I'll be watching in the shadows until you have mastered the Breadman. Then like growing, ill ask you a few questions and then act like I as well have mastered the Breadman.

Namaste ((Bow of appreciation))


----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> growing
> 
> Namaste ((Bow of appreciation))


Cal Mag, about a pound.


----------



## Beermetheus (Mar 11, 2021)

Prepped dinner. Fillets will be panko breaded, then fried. The face, collars, belly, skin, and egg sac will be seasoned and grilled.


----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2021)

MMMMMMMM, Mahi.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> MMMMMMMM, Mahi.


Female dolphin....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 11, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Female dolphin....


Literatim "Cow".


----------



## Northwood (Mar 11, 2021)

Today I removed my salmon from the curing bags and set it on racks inside the refrigerator to dry the surface before I smoke it Saturday. Most of the day though I spent doing this:


----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Female dolphin....


Dolphin fish, Dorado, Mahi, same fish, different locations.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> Dolphin fish, Dorado, Mahi, same fish, different locations.


Yes sir..... no matter how you spell it..... it comes mmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Beermetheus (Mar 11, 2021)

The female eggs are equally as tasty as the male's sperm sacs. Nothing goes to waste.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 11, 2021)

Saw a bug today, first one since October. 68f today, last week was 2f. Done with winter, not gonna shovel again.
Told my dog about the bug, that was kinda mean. He's been creeping out and looking for circling flyers and crawlers, he hates bugs.

Sea Scallops and shrimp with pasta for dinner, just got to pat dry, season and flash in a pan.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 11, 2021)

Poblano pepper, scallions, parsley, garlic,


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 11, 2021)

I'd eat that


----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2021)

I'm having fish and shrimp, breaded out of the box in the freezer. I'm being lazy again.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 11, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd eat that


I tried, but screwed up and ate the salad first, half is for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## DCcan (Mar 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm having fish and shrimp, breaded out of the box in the freezer. I'm being lazy again.


I had to go to Highliner Foods, the fried fish factory couple weeks ago.
Finally found that mystery flavoring...that faint whisp of chlorine when it first goes in the oven.
This will react really well with fish oil stuck to the processing line and produce chlorinated soap, I think.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 11, 2021)

Burgers on the grill for me...Taking advantage of this warmth while it's here for a few days!! Damn wishing I grabbed some hotdogs now too!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 11, 2021)

Beermetheus said:


> The female eggs are equally as tasty as the male's sperm sacs. Nothing goes to waste.
> 
> View attachment 4850535


I remember years ago a plane with only a pilot and Co-pilot flying out of Dutch harbor with a cargo of Pacific Cod Milt didn't quite make enough altitude and crashed. The last thing that went through through their heads was Cod Cum.


----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Burgers on the grill for me...Taking advantage of this warmth while it's here for a few days!! Damn wishing I grabbed some hotdogs now too!


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 11, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Female dolphin....


I will politely ((as always)) DISAGREE Bareback. May wanna reread his original post. He clearly mentions a sack and then goes on to share a picture of the dolphins penis. Its the very bottom image on the right. 

I just can't have any misinformation spread around this fine establishment.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 11, 2021)

I am Impressed!


----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> He clearly mentions an *egg *sack


fify

No penises were harmed in the fileting of that fish.


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> fify
> 
> No penises were harmed in the fileting of that fish.


Pretty sure the egg thing was a mistake with OP. Im not one to make things up, or ever disagree. Buuuuuuuuuuut, everyone but me is wrong here. Including the OP.

I can understand his attempt at covering up his dinner. Lots of people think eating lightly grilled dolphin penis is gross. I want OP to know that he doesn't have to lie or tame down what he eats. 

#DecriminalizePenis


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 11, 2021)

Already have to play with the mud.
Got the hvac dudes coming monday. Gotta get the furnace/handler closet ready. Joy!


----------



## Bareback (Mar 11, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> I will politely ((as always)) DISAGREE Bareback. May wanna reread his original post. He clearly mentions a sack and then goes on to share a picture of the dolphins penis. Its the very bottom image on the right.
> 
> I just can't have any misinformation spread around this fine establishment.


Damn it ..... how could I have missed that ..... these aging eyes of mine have failed me again. It’s right there in his hand for god’s sake. Thank you for setting me straight on this, if I keep it up I’ll be cumpaled to move back to the newbie section.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 11, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Already have to play with the mud.
> Got the hvac dudes coming monday. Gotta get the furnace/handler closet ready. Joy!
> View attachment 4850690View attachment 4850691


Do you find that bucket knife useful ? I haven’t brought myself to buy one yet .


----------



## raratt (Mar 11, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> Pretty sure the egg thing was a mistake with OP. Im not one to make things up, or ever disagree. Buuuuuuuuuuut, everyone but me is wrong here. Including the OP.
> 
> I can understand his attempt at covering up his dinner. Lots of people think eating lightly grilled dolphin penis is gross. I want OP to know that he doesn't have to lie or tame down what he eats.
> 
> #DecriminalizePenis


I'm sure he swallows.


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 11, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Do you find that bucket knife useful ? I haven’t brought myself to buy yet .


Hey.......... Dont be hard on yourself. I hate being a know it all. It can be a real burden sometimes. Especially when dealing with law enforcement.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 11, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> Hey.......... Dont be hard on yourself. I hate being a know it all. It can be a real burden sometimes. Especially when dealing with law enforcement.


Tru dat.


----------



## Beermetheus (Mar 11, 2021)

I've said too much, too soon, about what I prefer down my throat.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 11, 2021)

Beermetheus said:


> I've said too much, too soon, about what I prefer down my throat.


Your in a safe place here. A real no judgment zone.


----------



## Beermetheus (Mar 11, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Your in a safe place here. A real no judgment zone.


Stop...I'm shy!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 11, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Your in a safe place here. *A real no judgment zone*.


Provided you stay out of politics.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 11, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Provided you stay out of politics.


Absolutely, I was just referring to tnt.... because we would never..... wait I might be lying again.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 11, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> I wasn't going to go into all of this here. But I'm also thinking about opening a shelter for lost and diseased penises. Im going to name it the PinWorm Foundation. I want you to be in the receiving department. I'll be right behind you at all times. We will fight for the rights of penises, big, small, infected and criticized. I feel no man should be looked down upon or casted out by his piers...... for merely sharing a picture of his erect penis and a large McDonald's beverage for size comparison. It hurts to know there's sickos out there, whod ban a man for sharing such scientific and useful information. I feel like I've got the penis at half mass in everyone's hearts. I need you to stand it up the rest of the way with me............and for me.
> 
> ((Moment of silence for the sheer poetry you just read above))
> 
> ...


I’m in. Literally. I’m inside you. Right. Now.


----------



## Beermetheus (Mar 11, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Your in a safe place here. A real no judgment zone.


Truly appreciated.


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 11, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Provided you stay out of politics.


This is a safe place sir. The mere mention of Polidicks here can and will get you in serious trouble with the moderators. Please dont make me get a moderators attention to this. Id hate to bring those type here. 


I know what your up to. I seen the shape of that workbench you built. Yeah that's right, the loser L!!!!!!! I've got my eye on you. I could just picture you naked from the waste down, just outta frame, doing the L dance while all us idiots look at that picture. Beautiful work BTW. I just built one with a metal frame and a wood top.


On another note, I'm going to be opening up a hunting lodge. After I eat my dinner ill come back and share my idea. No hard FEELINGS GW, Just know I'm watching you.


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 11, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Your in a safe place here. A real no judgment zone.


Can I see you out back for a minute.


Excuse us everyone.


----------



## Beermetheus (Mar 11, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> This is a safe place sir. The mere mention of Polidicks here can and will get you in serious trouble with the moderators. Please dont make me get a moderators attention to this. Id hate to bring those type here.
> 
> 
> I know what your up to. I seen the shape of that workbench you built. Yeah that's right, the loser L!!!!!!! I've got my eye on you. I could just picture you naked from the waste down, just outta frame, doing the L dance while all us idiots look at that picture. Beautiful work BTW. I just built one with a metal frame and a wood top.
> ...


Always wanted to do a getaway at a hunting lodge.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 11, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Provided you stay out of politics.


The politics section of this forum is actually pretty tame compared to the "rocks and decorations" section of a major aquarium forum which shall be unnamed, but which I was a moderator on for a time


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 11, 2021)

Beermetheus said:


> Always wanted to do a getaway at a hunting lodge.


Well you could possibly come to ours 

@Bobby schmeckle is helping me fund it. @curious2garden will be head of house. @cannabineer will be in charge of logistics and weapons. @Bareback will head up the grounds keeping. @Singlemalt will keep our asses out of any false advertising on the internet. @srh88 will be in charge of naked yoga. @jerryb73 will of course make sure clients are full of drugs before they receive there guns from Cannabineer. @Grandpapy will be there to do whatever he wants. There's many many more, just way to many to list. I mean @raratt will be making bread @Aeroknow will be taking care of the invasive species of fish i plan to import. Just a whole lot of people will be involved. Again, just to many to list. 

If it wasn't for Dark webs blatant choice to share my inversion table secrets. He would have been the guy to clean my,,,,, as well as Schmeckles royal penises at the end of each day.If I forgot you please dont be discouraged. Sunshine and Pinworm will both have to be located as well. Were basically in the pre cum stages of this business venture. Intoxicated hunting with the option to hunt people and endangered species is a completely untapped market. Ima tap that ass. 


Namaste


----------



## Beermetheus (Mar 11, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> Well you could possibly come to ours
> 
> @Bobby schmeckle is helping me fund it. @curious2garden will be head of house. @cannabineer will be in charge of logistics and weapons. @Bareback will head up the grounds keeping. @Singlemalt will keep our asses out of any false advertising on the internet. @srh88 will be in charge of naked yoga. @jerryb73 will of course make sure clients are full of drugs before they receive there guns from Cannabineer. @Grandpapy will be there to do whatever he wants. There's many many more, just way to many to list. I mean @raratt will be making bread @Aeroknow will be taking care of the invasive species of fish i plan to import. Just a whole lot of people will be involved. Again, just to many to list.
> 
> ...




What should I bring?


----------



## DCcan (Mar 12, 2021)

Beermetheus said:


> View attachment 4850838
> 
> What should I bring?


This lodge sounds like it provides everything, especially fear and loathing


----------



## DCcan (Mar 12, 2021)

You should also do some sculptures at the lodge, use that knowledge for art.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 12, 2021)

Here's what I ordered to pair with the 20 ton press...I like that it has 4 heating rods, and is 1200 watts. One year warranty. Free return shipping if i don't like it. (supposedly) Ironically the total came to $420 for both items  

Any tips on where to buy pressing bags, do I want / need a pre-press, or anything else? I guess I need something to smoke rosin in. 










Rosin Press Plate Kit 4"x7" Rosin Extractor 4 Heating Rods 10-20 Ton Hydraulic | VEVOR US


Discover Rosin Press Plate Kit 4"x7" Rosin Extractor 4 Heating Rods 10-20 Ton Hydraulic, 6061 Aluminum Heating Plate and Dual Display Controller Box at lowest price, 2days delivery, 30days returns.




www.vevor.com


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 12, 2021)

DCcan said:


> This lodge sounds like it provides everything, especially fear and loathing


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 12, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> This is a safe place sir. The mere mention of Polidicks here can and will get you in serious trouble with the moderators. Please dont make me get a moderators attention to this. Id hate to bring those type here.
> 
> 
> I know what your up to. I seen the shape of that workbench you built. Yeah that's right, the loser L!!!!!!! I've got my eye on you. I could just picture you naked from the waste down, just outta frame, doing the L dance while all us idiots look at that picture. Beautiful work BTW. I just built one with a metal frame and a wood top.
> ...


I was not doing the "L" dance nekid, more of a spastic helicopter (in your honor of course) and I believe I'm qualified to handle the DJ duties at the new lodge. I promise, soft, sensitive love songs only, fer instance.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2021)

I won a $20 skullcandy coupon code at tim hortons this morning. I'm not going to use it, anyone want the code?


----------



## Bareback (Mar 12, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> This is a safe place sir. The mere mention of Polydicks here can and will get you rep +.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo what’s up. Is this a safe place or what.... 


TNT because shit gets blowed up.

Ohh btw I fixed the spelling error on an early post for ya..... your welcome. My Rosetta Stone 8 tracks are finally paying off with my spelling skills but the toke stone is a little counter productive go figure.


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> making bread


But.. but.. but.. I wanna shoot somthin!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> Well you could possibly come to ours
> 
> @Bobby schmeckle is helping me fund it. @curious2garden will be head of house. @cannabineer will be in charge of logistics and weapons. @Bareback will head up the grounds keeping. @Singlemalt will keep our asses out of any false advertising on the internet. @srh88 will be in charge of naked yoga. @jerryb73 will of course make sure clients are full of drugs before they receive there guns from Cannabineer. @Grandpapy will be there to do whatever he wants. There's many many more, just way to many to list. I mean @raratt will be making bread @Aeroknow will be taking care of the invasive species of fish i plan to import. Just a whole lot of people will be involved. Again, just to many to list.
> 
> ...


In order to discharge the duties of my office more effectively, I am inviting @Singlemalt and @raratt to join me on matters of logistics, tactics and similar so that I may also do God’s work as your Semen Stabilization Secretary.

The work is exciting. I’ve had promising results with low-form cookware, and am formulating a hypothesis I’m calling panspermia.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> But.. but.. but.. I wanna shoot somthin!


I checked: nothing in the by-laws preventing you bringing your own weaponry, conventional or otherwise. I kinda think that omission was intentional


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I checked: nothing in the by-laws preventing you bringing your own weaponry, conventional or otherwise. I kinda think that omission was intentional


Except the mandatory bit about allowing me extensive weapon inspection privileges.

I nominate @srh88 as our Bladed Weapons Purveyor. People give him knives.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Here's what I ordered to pair with the 20 ton press...I like that it has 4 heating rods, and is 1200 watts. One year warranty. Free return shipping if i don't like it. (supposedly) Ironically the total came to $420 for both items
> 
> Any tips on where to buy pressing bags, do I want / need a pre-press, or anything else? I guess I need something to smoke rosin in.
> 
> ...


with those sized plates I use 2"x4" squish bags. 120micron for nug runs. search Amazon for best prices. 37micron for Kief. try different temps and squish times for best results...and every strain/run is different. I generally squish at 180-200deg for 2 min. Buy a timer. I have a magnetic kitchen timer and it sticks to the press frame....best of luck, Your gonna have a great time with this


----------



## doublejj (Mar 12, 2021)

doublejj said:


> with those sized plates I use 2"x4" squish bags. 120micron for nug runs. search Amazon for best prices. 37micron for Kief. try different temps and squish times for best results...and every strain/run is different. I generally squish at 180-200deg for 2 min. Buy a timer. I have a magnetic kitchen timer and it sticks to the press frame....best of luck, Your gonna have a great time with this
> View attachment 4851275


I use Reynolds parchment paper sheets. cut one sheet in 1/2 for each squish...


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 12, 2021)

My dishwasher died this morning. It looks similar to an aortic aneurysm. You can see the hydraulic damage as the water worked its way sideways and eventually through it. Sadly you can not buy a 10 buck plastic and rubber boot you have to buy the entire pump. Thank god humans can get by with a dacron or gor-tex graft, though to be fair our pumps cost a lot more. Best of all I only dislocated my shoulder once while diagnosing this.


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 12, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was not doing the "L" dance nekid, more of a spastic helicopter (in your honor of course) and I believe I'm qualified to handle the DJ duties at the new lodge. I promise, soft, sensitive love songs only, fer instance.


I remember my doctor gave me some new sleeping meds a while back. I ended up accidentally taking two doses. Bro, I ended up walking through the house asshole naked doing propeller man. The next morning we found cake smeared all inside the pilot light of our water heater. Then my wife said I stood by the kitchen table perfectly disassembling an invisible gun to clean it. I asked why she didn't call 911, she said I seemed to be breathing fine. What actually woke her up was me running into shit. I was breathing fine though. 

Thankfully. 

I didnt involve you in the employee side of 187 Hunting and Fishing, because you were going to be the first client. All of us were literally going to be in charge of your safety, health, and food. All you had to do was Cum.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My dishwasher died this morning. It looks similar to an aortic aneurysm. You can see the hydraulic damage as the water worked its way sideways and eventually through it. Sadly you can not buy a 10 buck plastic and rubber boot you have to buy the entire pump. Thank god humans can get by with a dacron or gor-tex graft, though to be fair our pumps cost a lot more. Best of all I only dislocated my shoulder once while diagnosing this.
> 
> View attachment 4851322


Can't find the part online?


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 12, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> In order to discharge the duties of my office more effectively, I am inviting @Singlemalt and @raratt to join me on matters of logistics, tactics and similar so that I may also do God’s work as your Semen Stabilization Secretary.
> 
> The work is exciting. I’ve had promising results with low-form cookware, and am formulating a hypothesis I’m calling panspermia.


Which reminds me, I did obtain that milking apparatus you asked for. Just like at a modern dairy, we can suck multiple appendages at once now. The extra semen production alone will boost our sales considerably. From our facial rubs to our MRE's. Dare I speak of our salt water taffy idea.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> that milking apparatus you asked for


What’s her name?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Can't find the part online?


Nope it is only sold with the circulation pump online. At least the local appliance guy beat the online stores and no shipping so I saved a few bucks.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 12, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> Which reminds me, I did obtain that milking apparatus you asked for. Just like at a modern dairy, we can suck multiple appendages at once now. The extra semen production alone will boost our sales considerably. From our facial rubs to our MRE's. Dare I speak of our salt water taffy idea.


Wait... I thought Sabrina had that job.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Wait... I thought Sabrina had that job.


We’re a close family an’all, but it has to be multiple distributed appendages.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 12, 2021)

So, !/4 inch tubing replaced Sabrina.








Masterflex L/S Precision Tubing, BioPharm Platinum-Cured Silicone - Pumps and Tubing, Tubing


Masterflex™ L/S™ Precision Tubing, BioPharm Platinum-Cured Silicone features an ultra-smooth inner surface, reducing particle entrapment—perfect for sticky fluids like cell cultures and proteins. With accurate, repeatable flow, this tubing is ideal for pharmaceutical, biotech, and food applications.




www.fishersci.com


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 12, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I won a $20 skullcandy coupon code at tim hortons this morning. I'm not going to use it, anyone want the code?
> 
> View attachment 4851100


I say you give it to @sunni 

she works hard to keep this place safe from...well...us, most of the time.

but she does a good job of it!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Nope it is only sold with the circulation pump online. At least the local appliance guy beat the online stores and no shipping so I saved a few bucks.


Not to mention you saved on a service / labor charge...easily a few hundred I'm sure!! Hopefully the shoulder is ok!!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Not to mention you saved on a service / labor charge...easily a few hundred I'm sure!! Hopefully the shoulder is ok!!


Thank you, my shoulder is fine, just an eye watering moment. Yeah I think a call here would be expensive. I hadn't thought about saving that. Thanks! I'm feeling much better now.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 12, 2021)

Worked this morning, TJ's for food supplies and now just finished up cutting a whiskey barrel in half for the first time (it shows). Now gonna get a little toasty and start cutting some sod out for shits and giggles.


----------



## Beermetheus (Mar 12, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Worked this morning, TJ's for food supplies and now just finished up cutting a whiskey barrel in half for the first time (it shows). Now gonna get a little toasty and start cutting some sod out for shits and giggles.


What ya gonna do with the split whiskey barrel?


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 12, 2021)

Made spinach artichoke dip, it’s currently cooking in a mini crock pot while I contemplate crostinis


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 12, 2021)

Beermetheus said:


> What ya gonna do with the split whiskey barrel?


Not mine but the neighbor who's they are is going to plant stuff in them. I've got one to cut myself that the same neighbor gave us, I'm thinking strawberries in at least one.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Made spinach artichoke dip, it’s currently cooking in a mini crock pot while I contemplate crostinis


Recipe? We've been liking this spinach, artichoke, parmesan. I've been thinking about making my own though.


----------



## lokie (Mar 12, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Not mine but the neighbor who's they are is going to plant stuff in them. I've got one to cut myself that the same neighbor gave us, I'm thinking strawberries in at least one.


28 years.

That is how long a whiskey barrel can last filled with dirt and used as a planter.


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Mar 12, 2021)

Today I replaced the brakes on my truck all went well and I got through it. Funny thing I smoked a hooter yesterday and got into my truck put it in reverse it moved back about 3 feet and the rear tires locked up the damn thing wouldn’t move a bit my first thought was I had to be high and I got out of the truck walked around it a couple times got back in tried it again same thing so I said he’ll with it and smoked another hooter


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Recipe? We've been liking this spinach, artichoke, parmesan. I've been thinking about making my own though.


I sorta winged it. I sautéed some frozen, thawed and drained spinach with some garlic, then tossed in the chopped artichoke hearts.

then I mixed the cream cheese with a little Mayo, Parmesano reggiano, gruyere, some mushroom powder seasoning, fresh cracked black pepper.

the. I tossed the veggies into the cream cheese mix, stirred it all together, and threw it in the mini crock pot

it will be done in like another hour or so.



so I moved onto crostinis


----------



## Beermetheus (Mar 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I sorta winged it. I sautéed some frozen, thawed and drained spinach with some garlic, then tossed in the chopped artichoke hearts.
> 
> then I mixed the cream cheese with a little Mayo, Parmesano reggiano, gruyere, some mushroom powder seasoning, fresh cracked black pepper.
> 
> ...


Would.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I sorta winged it. I sautéed some frozen, thawed and drained spinach with some garlic, then tossed in the chopped artichoke hearts.
> 
> then I mixed the cream cheese with a little Mayo, Parmesano reggiano, gruyere, some mushroom powder seasoning, fresh cracked black pepper.
> 
> ...


Nice thanks. I always wing it myself.

The other day we did garlic butter on a toast and the dip/spread with a slice of steak. It was real good


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I sorta winged it. I sautéed some frozen, thawed and drained spinach with some garlic, then tossed in the chopped artichoke hearts.
> 
> then I mixed the cream cheese with a little Mayo, Parmesano reggiano, gruyere, some mushroom powder seasoning, fresh cracked black pepper.
> 
> ...


I'm using my culinary skills to grill burgers.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm using my culinary skills to grill burgers.


A well-grilled burger is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm using my culinary skills to grill burgers.


I could use a burger right now...

I’m having lobster ravioli in a lobster bisque sauce...

Fml I swear I don’t always eat like this


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> A well-grilled burger is a thing of beauty.


I have sharp cheddar AND leftover bacon...mmmmm. I use Stubbs BBQ sauce on my hamburger (had to make sure to specify what kind, I know you guys) bun.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I could use a burger right now...
> 
> I’m having lobster ravioli in a lobster bisque sauce...
> 
> Fml I swear I don’t always eat like this


Surf 'N' Turf!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have sharp cheddar AND leftover bacon...mmmmm. I use Stubbs BBQ sauce on my hamburger (had to make sure to specify what kind, I know you guys) bun.


I was tempted to ask about the cheese. Bacon is double bonus.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Surf 'N' Turf!


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> the cheese


Tillamook, the only type we buy. Their extra sharp cheddar rocks.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 12, 2021)

Plasmatics /Wendi O Williams
King Diamond
SOD

Damn it I posted this shit in the wrong thread.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have sharp cheddar AND leftover bacon...mmmmm. I use Stubbs BBQ sauce on my hamburger (had to make sure to specify what kind, I know you guys) bun.


Mmmmmmm stubs......

I'm making burgers this weekend in the smoker. Wife brought some brioche buns for me


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> Tillamook, the only type we buy. Their extra sharp cheddar rocks.


I choose Emmental for exceptional burgers. Trader Joe’s has a cheddar/gruyère mix that is pretty bangin.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 12, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I choose Emmental for exceptional burgers. Trader Joe’s has a cheddar/gruyère mix that is pretty bangin.


Mmmm cheddar......








Cheddar Cheese & Other Dairy Products from Vermont | Cabot Creamery


Cabot Cheese, owned & operated by real farmers, has been making award winning cheddar cheese & other dairy products since 1919. Learn More!




www.cabotcheese.coop


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Mmmm cheddar......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Munchies? lol.


----------



## Beermetheus (Mar 12, 2021)

Had my first moose burger last week down at my friend's beach spot. Jealous of his outdoor kitchen setup.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> Munchies? lol.


Yes....I think you're right lol


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2021)

Beermetheus said:


> Had my first moose burger last week down at my friend's beach spot. Jealous of his outdoor kitchen setup.
> 
> View attachment 4851571View attachment 4851572View attachment 4851573


Never had moose. How was the burger?


----------



## Beermetheus (Mar 12, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Never had moose. How was the burger?


Better than I expected. Was 80/20 with pork fat. Probably one of the better burgers I've had.


----------



## Beermetheus (Mar 12, 2021)

I've been doing these a lot lately. Simple. Delicious.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2021)

Beermetheus said:


> Better than I expected. Was 80/20 with pork fat. Probably one of the better burgers I've had.


Oh I wager the porkfat took it over the top.


----------



## Beermetheus (Mar 12, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Oh I wager the porkfat took it over the top.


Big contributor.


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Never had moose. How was the burger?


Elk Burger is devine...


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have sharp cheddar AND *leftover** bacon*...mmmmm. I use Stubbs BBQ sauce on my hamburger (had to make sure to specify what kind, I know you guys) bun.


I'm confused, who sells leftover bacon?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I'm confused, who sells leftover bacon?


Alibacon.com


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> leftover bacon


Leftover from breakfast.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> Leftover from breakfast.


And how does that happen? Around here if you don't eat your dinner it's breakfast.....




Shoulda cleaned your plate.....


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> And how does that happen? Around here if you don't eat your dinner it's breakfast.....


I guess it's the other way around here. The Mrs usually has one piece, I have 4, or so, so I cook 12. Just heat it up the next day when I fry my hash browns in the bacon grease.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> I guess it's the other way around here. The Mrs usually has one piece, I have 4, or so, so I cook 12. Just heat it up the next day when I fry my hash browns in the bacon grease.


I can make a # and it's gone before I plate it! Little guy ate the last cooked piece this morning and threw a fit because there wasn't more.


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I can make a # and it's gone before I plate it! Little guy ate the last cooked piece this morning and threw a fit because there wasn't more.


I have to refrain from munching a few before I plate some up with my eggs and hash browns. Sometimes I succeed.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have to refrain from munching a few before I plate some up with my eggs and hash browns. Sometimes I succeed.


You're a stronger man. I try....


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You're a stronger man. I try....


Thank god for lipitor...


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 12, 2021)

Shit...I think I’m gonna make deviled eggs now...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> Thank god for lipitor...


Yeah but thank Zool for bacon.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Shit...I think I’m gonna make deviled eggs now...


I put bacon in mine.


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I put bacon in mine.


Has to make them better, it's bacon after all...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> Has to make them better, it's bacon after all...


I think I left more detail in recipes thread. The other “big win” addition was a half teaspoon of Tapatío.


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 12, 2021)

Sorry everyone, I was busy doing my daily studies of uncontacted indigenous tribes of the world. Ive actually come across something that changes everything. No its not just the fact that they run around naked and hit eachother with sticks. Or the fact that their allowed to kill anyone who shows up to their land. Though I do think the rest of the world could learn a few things from these practices,its not our focus today. Keep in mind these Sentenelese people have been uncontacted by modern man. Every attempt at contact has either ended in murder, or a healthy flesh wound from a bow. They even speared some fishermen who accidentally drifted onto their island. People have tried giving them all sorts of gifts. Yet these fine people told them to get fucked by murdering them or attempting to murder them. They even tried to kill a navy helicopter that came to retrieve dead bodies. After that the navy said, "Fuck these crazy naked fuckers" and made it illegal to "CUM" within 3 miles of their island. Which solidifies my earlier findings that nobody wants to deal with an naked man, sad honestly. Anywho, what ive shared up to this point is nothing compared to what im about to bestow upon thee. As im enjoying the stories of my people online. I come across a short 4 minute film of contact. I clicked on the video to watch my tribal brothers skewer these idiots........ and the most amazing thing happened. Im actually still crying some. I watch my uncontacted familia excepting a gift. A gift of coconuts. Copious amounts of coconuts. They laid down their weapons for coconuts ((wipes tear)). Then it happen, one of the tribal men standing in thigh deep ocean water, looks at the people gifting the tribe coconuts.......... firmly grasps his penis, and shakes it at them. What more can a man do to show his appreciation. I no longer have any reason to look through ancestory.com to figure out where I came from.




Notice the piles of coconuts to the right, and the bag of them to the left. Then notice my tribal brother showing his appreciation for their efforts. ((Sniffles)) I........ sorry guys.....its too much for me rite now ((wipes eyes)) such beautiful people.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> Leftover from breakfast.


Unpossible


----------



## raratt (Mar 12, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> Sorry everyone, I was busy doing my daily studies of uncontacted indigenous tribes of the world. Ive actually come across something that changes everything. No its not just the fact that they run around naked and hit eachother with sticks. Or the fact that their allowed to kill anyone who shows up to their land. Though I do think the rest of the world could learn a few things from these practices,its not our focus today. Keep in mind these Sentenelese people have been uncontacted by modern man. Every attempt at contact has either ended in murder, or a healthy flesh wound from a bow. They even speared some fishermen who accidentally drifted onto their island. People have tried giving them all sorts of gifts. Yet these fine people told them to get fucked by murdering them or attempting to murder them. They even tried to kill a navy helicopter that came to retrieve dead bodies. After that the navy said, "Fuck these crazy naked fuckers" and made it illegal to "CUM" within 3 miles of their island. Which solidifies my earlier findings that nobody wants to deal with an naked man, sad honestly. Anywho, what ive shared up to this point is nothing compared to what im about to bestow upon thee. As im enjoying the stories of my people online. I come across a short 4 minute film of contact. I clicked on the video to watch my tribal brothers skewer these idiots........ and the most amazing thing happened. Im actually still crying some. I watch my uncontacted familia excepting a gift. A gift of coconuts. Copious amounts of coconuts. They laid down their weapons for coconuts ((wipes tear)). Then it happen, one of the tribal men standing in thigh deep ocean water, looks at the people gifting the tribe coconuts.......... firmly grasps his penis, and shakes it at them. What more can a man do to show his appreciation. I no longer have any reason to look through ancestory.com to figure out where I came from.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851639
> ...


Last time I shook my naked penis at people I got a matching set of bracelets, they took that present back later...


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> Last time I shook my naked penis at people I got a matching set of bracelets, they took that present back later...


Just know in your heart ........ they are the crazy ones. I just shook my penis to show you my appreciation. 

we've all been there friend. 

((Sniffles loudly))


----------



## manfredo (Mar 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have sharp cheddar AND leftover bacon...mmmmm. I use Stubbs BBQ sauce on my hamburger (had to make sure to specify what kind, I know you guys) bun.


You guys are killing me...I had some leftover pasta.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 12, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I put bacon in mine.


I love putting bacon in deviled eggs

However, tonight I am feeding a ova-lacto pescatarian, so no bacon in these. I do like to make them all different ways! I love deviled eggs

Tonight I spiced them up with a little creamed horseradish and two types of mustard.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 12, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> Sorry everyone, I was busy doing my daily studies of uncontacted indigenous tribes of the world. Ive actually come across something that changes everything. No its not just the fact that they run around naked and hit eachother with sticks. Or the fact that their allowed to kill anyone who shows up to their land. Though I do think the rest of the world could learn a few things from these practices,its not our focus today. Keep in mind these Sentenelese people have been uncontacted by modern man. Every attempt at contact has either ended in murder, or a healthy flesh wound from a bow. They even speared some fishermen who accidentally drifted onto their island. People have tried giving them all sorts of gifts. Yet these fine people told them to get fucked by murdering them or attempting to murder them. They even tried to kill a navy helicopter that came to retrieve dead bodies. After that the navy said, "Fuck these crazy naked fuckers" and made it illegal to "CUM" within 3 miles of their island. Which solidifies my earlier findings that nobody wants to deal with an naked man, sad honestly. Anywho, what ive shared up to this point is nothing compared to what im about to bestow upon thee. As im enjoying the stories of my people online. I come across a short 4 minute film of contact. I clicked on the video to watch my tribal brothers skewer these idiots........ and the most amazing thing happened. Im actually still crying some. I watch my uncontacted familia excepting a gift. A gift of coconuts. Copious amounts of coconuts. They laid down their weapons for coconuts ((wipes tear)). Then it happen, one of the tribal men standing in thigh deep ocean water, looks at the people gifting the tribe coconuts.......... firmly grasps his penis, and shakes it at them. What more can a man do to show his appreciation. I no longer have any reason to look through ancestory.com to figure out where I came from.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851639
> ...


----------



## sarahJane211 (Mar 12, 2021)

DCcan said:


> So, !/4 inch tubing replaced Sabrina.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sabrina makes me think ........ Boys, boys, boys I'm ready for your love .........


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 12, 2021)

lokie said:


> 28 years.
> 
> That is how long a whiskey barrel can last filled with dirt and used as a planter.


And how do they know this?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 12, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Miss going for pizza.


Decided it had been to long! Flying Pie pickup for dinner!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 12, 2021)

manfredo said:


> You guys are killing me...I had some leftover *penis*.


I read that as....


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 12, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Decided it had been to long! @Flaming Pie pickup for dinner!


and I read that as


----------



## lokie (Mar 12, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> And how do they know this?


I'm glad you asked.

From personal experience. I planted a red maple in a 1/2 whisky barrel. Kind of like this.












__





What did you accomplish today?


ate the second one from the right about 15min ago...... Nice..gonna feel it in the morning after coffee...fyi



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 12, 2021)

I managed to run over my left front turnsignal after it fell off my car on the freeway


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 13, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I managed to run over my left front turnsignal after it fell off my car on the freeway


Sounds kind of like dropping your glasses and stepping on them as you go to pick them up.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 13, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Sounds kind of like dropping your glasses and stepping on them as you go to pick them up.


I did that in 6th grade to get a new pair of glasses...Mine were terribly out of style and mom wasn't buying new ones til they broke...I saw the opportunity and "jumped" on it  Thinking back, I wonder if she really knew?? Nah...Maybe...


----------



## lokie (Mar 13, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I managed to run over my left front turnsignal after it fell off my car on the freeway


It is good to know there were no injuries.

Could have been more scarry.

A friend had an experience similar to this:




Said he nearly pinched a hole in the seat.


----------



## raratt (Mar 13, 2021)

Ordered a case for my 6 string, be nice to not have dust on it from sitting in the rack. Gotta love living in farming areas.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> Ordered a case for my 6 string, be nice to not have dust on it from sitting in the rack. Gotta love living in farming areas.


When we lived in interior Alaska the roads were covered with moraine dust that is as fine as flour - that stuff got on everything in the summer.


----------



## raratt (Mar 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> When we lived in interior Alaska the roads were covered with moraine dust that is as fine as flour - that stuff got on everything in the summer.


There were places on the logging roads I drove on that would get drifts of dust as fine as talcum powder, it would hang in the air forever if someone drove through it. When it got wet it was like snot.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> There were places on the logging roads I drove on that would get drifts of dust as fine as talcum powder, it would hang in the air forever if someone drove through it.


Saharans call the stuff fesh-fesh. It can ruin an otherwise great Paris-Dakar.


----------



## raratt (Mar 13, 2021)

On the way to here:


Hard to tell, but it is about 40' tall. Used to climb around it to fish above it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> On the way to here:
> View attachment 4852286
> 
> Hard to tell, but it is about 40' tall. Used to climb around it to fish above it.


I've got my 7 & 4 wt rigged & ready!


----------



## Beermetheus (Mar 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> On the way to here:
> View attachment 4852286
> 
> Hard to tell, but it is about 40' tall. Used to climb around it to fish above it.


Wow, where is this?


----------



## raratt (Mar 13, 2021)

Beermetheus said:


> Wow, where is this?


Nor Cal, by my in laws house.


----------



## raratt (Mar 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've got my 7 & 4 wt rigged & ready!


Hope you can roll cast, not many places with room for a back cast, lots of willows.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 13, 2021)

Stimulus numero tres is on its way


----------



## Beermetheus (Mar 13, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Stimulus numero tres is on its way
> 
> View attachment 4852446


Hell yeah!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 13, 2021)

I plan on stimulating the economy by blowing it on much needed propane marijuana accessories  No butane though, sorry Hank!


----------



## raratt (Mar 13, 2021)

I guess I need to go buy a new paint roller. The one I set somewhere a couple days ago is doing a good job of evading capture. I know I'll find it if I buy a new one.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> I guess I need to go buy a new paint roller. The one I set somewhere a couple days ago is doing a good job of evading capture. I know I'll find it if I buy a new one.


OMG, I was so stoned earlier...I was supposed to be cleaning...I decided to walk to the mailbox. The next thing I know I'm dragging a ladder out to look at my garage door opener up close..then I realize...WTF am I doing?? Put ladder away, back to original project


----------



## Beermetheus (Mar 13, 2021)

I may use mine to buy a plane ticket to the states and maybe some new tires for the motorcycle...

Edit: and a better grow light.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> I guess I need to go buy a new paint roller. The one I set somewhere a couple days ago is doing a good job of evading capture. I know I'll find it if I buy a new one.


I hate that!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 13, 2021)

I mixed a little over 300 lbs of organic soil (on a tarp in the garage cause - rain).
Looking forward to peppers & well, you know.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 13, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I plan on stimulating the economy by blowing it on much needed propane marijuana accessories  No butane though, sorry Hank!
> 
> View attachment 4852457


"Butane is a bastard gas!" -Hank Hill


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 13, 2021)

Ripped out half of a old deck for the inlaw's today. Been awhile since I swung a hammer and pried some boards in the sun. Feels good to do some work with the hands again.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 14, 2021)

Reset all my fucking timers (at the butt crack of dawn).


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Reset all my fucking timers (at the butt crack of dawn).


This is stupid. I hate changing the clocks.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> This is stupid. I hate changing the clocks.


Agreed. May this be the last time!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 14, 2021)

It's going to be great though...sunset at 7:09 pm here today!! I always consider this the unofficial beginning of Spring, and it's been a long winter! Thank God for out gardens to keep us sane! In more ways than one! 

Well I am second guessing my rosin plate purchase. I think I should have gone with 3 x 5 plates, instead of the 4 x 7's. I could go with bigger bags, like the 3 x 6 bags and squeeze an ounce of flower at a time though, or could probably put 2-3 of the 2 x 4 bags in it. But I don't really need that much production. Ugh!! Difficult figuring this shit out without seeing it done in person, but I'll get there...


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It's going to be great though...sunset at 7:09 pm here today!! I always consider this the unofficial beginning of Spring, and it's been a long winter! Thank God for out gardens to keep us sane! In more ways than one!
> 
> Well I am second guessing my rosin plate purchase. I think I should have gone with 3 x 5 plates, instead of the 4 x 7's. I could go with bigger bags, like the 3 x 6 bags and squeeze an ounce of flower at a time though, or could probably put 2-3 of the 2 x 4 bags in it. But I don't really need that much production. Ugh!! Difficult figuring this shit out without seeing it done in person, but I'll get there...


I prefer sun in the morning. And I'm really hoping for a gradual transition.....not "quick everything melt." When it was warm on Friday I got a few wheelbarrows of wood from the pile. The damn thing sunk up to the axle I had to drag it backwards. It's much easier without the mud. When it's frozen I can use the sled. Sorry just bitchin  

It's cool you got your setup I can't wait to hear how it goes. I thought maybe the bigger plates would take longer to heat up but held more consistent temps due to more mass. You can still press a little at a time, but have the option to use more if you want.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It's going to be great though...sunset at 7:09 pm here today!! I always consider this the unofficial beginning of Spring, and it's been a long winter! Thank God for out gardens to keep us sane! In more ways than one!
> 
> Well I am second guessing my rosin plate purchase. I think I should have gone with 3 x 5 plates, instead of the 4 x 7's. I could go with bigger bags, like the 3 x 6 bags and squeeze an ounce of flower at a time though, or could probably put 2-3 of the 2 x 4 bags in it. But I don't really need that much production. Ugh!! Difficult figuring this shit out without seeing it done in person, but I'll get there...


the squish bags are cheap and the bigger bags tend to 'blowout' when pressing. I would still go with smaller plates and just squish more bags. I have used the the 3x5 plates for years and would buy them again. The airjack makes it a non issue. You can get a lot done with the 3x5 plates. I would wear them out first and work your way up to larger plates....best of luck. 
Edit: my plates are 4x7...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 14, 2021)

doublejj said:


> the squish bags are cheap and the bigger bags tend to 'blowout' when pressing. I would still go with smaller plates and just squish more bags. I have used the the 3x5 plates for years and would buy them again. The airjack makes it a non issue. You can get a lot done with the 3x5 plates. I would wear them out first and work your way up to larger plates....best of luck
> View attachment 4853090


Do you squish all that hash in a big batch then store it? 

I'm thinking about running a hash crop and bought a pack of seeds to pheno hunt for a good plant to take clones from. 









Mosca Seeds - Iced Cherry Cookies (10 seeds) - Great Lakes Genetics


Mosca Seeds - Iced Cherry Cookies (Girl Scout Cookies- Thin Mint x Cherry Sunshine #4). 80% Indica/ 20% Sativa. Flower Time: 58-60 days




www.greatlakesgenetics.com


----------



## doublejj (Mar 14, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Do you squish all that hash in a big batch then store it?
> 
> I'm thinking about running a hash crop and bought a pack of seeds to pheno hunt for a good plant to take clones from.
> 
> ...


yes the kief will keep well. Rosin has a short shelf life. I make the kief in bulk and squish rosin bags as needed a few at a time. Fresh squished rosin is the best.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 14, 2021)

correction....I think my plates are 4x7.....but i still squish smaller bags...


----------



## manfredo (Mar 14, 2021)

doublejj said:


> correction....I think my plates are 4x7.....but i still squish smaller bags...


Good...I was afraid the 4 x 7's might be too big. 

The things about the set I bought...They are the ONLY Chinese ones i found with 1200 watts...everything else was 600 watts or less. Plus these have 2 heating elements top and bottom, the smaller 3 x 5 only have 1 element each. That's in the Chinese segment that is...Low Temp plates are 4000 watts! 

I have a ton of stuff in my Amazon cart. 4 different micron bags to experiment with 37. 75. 90. and 120....a pre-press, and all the other goodies I could think of, and then some!!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 14, 2021)

doublejj said:


> yes the kief will keep well. Rosin has a short shelf life. I make the kief in bulk and squish rosin bags as needed a few at a time. Fresh squished rosin is the best.


Do you ever make bubble hash and press that, or is the kief just as good? I watched a clip of a full ounce of bubble being pressed and it looked so awesome, and they say it comes back at like 60-70% of the original weight. Thats what I am looking forward too, and experimenting with strains...and I have 10-11 different strains right now to play with


----------



## doublejj (Mar 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Good...I was afraid the 4 x 7's might be too big.
> 
> The things about the set I bought...They are the ONLY Chinese ones i found with 1200 watts...everything else was 600 watts or less. Plus these have 2 heating elements top and bottom, the smaller 3 x 5 only have 1 element each. That's in the Chinese segment that is...Low Temp plates are 4000 watts!
> 
> I have a ton of stuff in my Amazon cart. 4 different micron bags to experiment with 37. 75. 90. and 120....a pre-press, and all the other goodies I could think of, and then some!!


I only squish buds or kief so I have only found use for the 37 and 120 bags. The trick to squishing rosin is to press with the lowest temp and shortest time and still get a decent yield. Higher temps will produce more rosin but at a cost of flavor. There's a fine line with each strain. I shoot for 2 min max with the lowest temp possible and still get a nice return. You will have to do some experimenting at first. Getting the melted rosin off the heated plates and onto the parchment paper ASAP helps. I squish pretty much every day, so shoot me any questions and i will try to answer.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Do you ever make bubble hash and press that, or is the kief just as good? I watched a clip of a full ounce of bubble being pressed and it looked so awesome, and they say it comes back at like 60-70% of the original weight. Thats what I am looking forward too, and experimenting with strains...and I have 10-11 different strains right now to play with


Yes bubble will squish well...I just have the dry ice keif extractor contraption so I use that. But i have made and squished buble as well....best of luck


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 14, 2021)

Thanks for the knowledge on this @doublejj


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Mar 14, 2021)

Spent most of the day getting new strings on the 12 string. Love the sound of new strings but having to retune every time I pick it up sucks. Now I get to relearn how to play them again, it has been years since I messed with them. Hope my shoulder holds up.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 14, 2021)

More cabinet stuff today. Put the microwave up and cut holes for the fan/vent. I like the extended cabinet over the fridge.


It's like, it's easy, but it's not. 

SH420


----------



## Bareback (Mar 14, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Ripped out half of a old deck for the inlaw's today. Been awhile since I swung a hammer and pried some boards in the sun. Feels good to do some work with the hands again.


Grab yourself a pallet break down tool . Removing deck boards are a breeze with those, I just finished redoing a 12x40 ..... I removed all the decking in three hours..... some of it was screwed down.


----------



## Beermetheus (Mar 14, 2021)

Got my bamboo pile ready to light. I'd say just shy of 20 feet high. Going to sound like New Year's again.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 15, 2021)

Beermetheus said:


> Got my bamboo pile ready to light. I'd say just shy of 20 feet high. Going to sound like New Year's again.
> 
> View attachment 4853576



Just make sure there are no stray pandas in that pile before you light it.


----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2021)

Ordered some new lithium batteries for my drills/4" circular saw/weed eater. That little saw really comes in handy. Called to get a vaccine appt for the Mrs, none available this week.  
Mornin.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 15, 2021)

Wanting to put these peppers in the ground but heavy rain for the next three days are in the forecast so I’ll wait till this weekend.
I laid out of work to put up some deer fence/cucumber trellis. So far I’ve got most of the posts and some bracing done...... I fucking hate post hole diggers .


----------



## Bareback (Mar 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> Ordered some new lithium batteries for my drills/4" circular saw/weed eater. That little saw really comes in handy. Called to get a vaccine appt for the Mrs, none available this week.
> Mornin.


My wife has had a script for the vaccine since it came out..... she has disabilities that move her up in the list but the damn pharmacy is always out.


----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2021)

Bareback said:


> post hole diggers .


We have clay soil so it is almost impossible to dig out the holes. I use one of these to break up the soil, then use the digger.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> We have clay soil so it is almost impossible to dig out the holes. I use one of these to break up the soil, then use the digger.
> View attachment 4853881


Me too. Same thing. Same shit different state.

I made an auger for my heavy duty drill but with the roots and rocks something is going to break..... maybe the drill...maybe the auger.....maybe your wrist.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 15, 2021)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 4853867
> Wanting to put these peppers in the ground but heavy rain for the next three days are in the forecast so I’ll wait till this weekend.
> I laid out of work to put up some deer fence/cucumber trellis. So far I’ve got most of the posts and some bracing done...... I fucking hate post hole diggers .


Those are some good looking peppers! 

Mine are still very tiny, which is fine because I usually don't put them outside until mothers day.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 15, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Those are some good looking peppers!
> 
> Mine are still very tiny, which is fine because I usually don't put them outside until mothers day.


Thank you.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 15, 2021)

I’ve had this rock bar for about thirty years, it digs through small rocks, roots and clay . But it is a mofo to use.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 15, 2021)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 4853867
> Wanting to put these peppers in the ground but heavy rain for the next three days are in the forecast so I’ll wait till this weekend.
> I laid out of work to put up some deer fence/cucumber trellis. So far I’ve got most of the posts and some bracing done...... I fucking hate post hole diggers .


did you start those under your new LED?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I say you give it to @sunni
> 
> she works hard to keep this place safe from...well...us, most of the time.
> 
> but she does a good job of it!


absolutely if she wants it it's hers.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 15, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> did you start those under your new LED?


I don’t remember, but I have them under it for a few weeks. And they loved it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 15, 2021)

Bareback said:


> I don’t remember, but I have them under it for a few weeks. And they loved it.


I've got my chemdawg seeds under it now. I'm curious to see if it does better than the t5 lights, they definitely run cooler on the lowest setting.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 15, 2021)

Sometimes just waking up is my accomplishment of the day. Is that so much to ask for?


----------



## manfredo (Mar 15, 2021)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 4853890
> I’ve had this rock bar for about thirty years, it digs through small rocks, roots and clay . But it is a mofo to use.


Looks like a beautiful spot with the water and the woods right there...Gotta be really beautiful when things are in bloom!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 15, 2021)

Did a quick Wally world run after my shot, trimmed the bushes around the house, mowed the lawn, cleaned & gassed mower, washed the big dog's blankets (he's as bad as Linus with the damn things), planned & prepped dinner (Sweet & sour alligator backstrap).

Whew, gonna take a break now.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 15, 2021)

Fuck me. Last Monday was 65f and sunny, and the last bit of snow finally melted away. Then I wake up to this. They say if you don't like the weather in Chicago, just wait 15 minutes. 





That electrical pipe came down when they used a sledge hammer to knock off a 500 pound ice mound off of it. That mound also destroyed some of the porch when it fell, but they repaired that already.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 15, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Did a quick Wally world run after my shot, trimmed the bushes around the house, mowed the lawn, cleaned & gassed mower, washed the big dog's blankets (he's as bad as Linus with the damn things), planned & prepped dinner (Sweet & sour alligator backstrap).
> 
> Whew, gonna take a break now.


you sir sound like you need one of these........



or possibly one of these  or there in a combo of both......


----------



## Bareback (Mar 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Looks like a beautiful spot with the water and the woods right there...Gotta be really beautiful when things are in bloom!!


It is to me. I’ve been here about 33 years now and if I’m lucky I’ll be here till the end . It’s been paid for ( several times) since the early 90’s and I love it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 15, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Fuck me. Last Monday was 65f and sunny, and the last bit of snow finally melted away. Then I wake up to this. They say *if you don't like the weather in Chicago, just wait 15 minutes.*


I think "they" say that about pretty much everywhere.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> We have clay soil so it is almost impossible to dig out the holes. I use one of these to break up the soil, then use the digger.
> View attachment 4853881


I thought this was a post hole digger....


----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I think "they" say that about pretty much everywhere.


EXCEPT California, once the rainy season is over we typically don't get anything for months, June-October?.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 15, 2021)

I played on the tig all day


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 15, 2021)

W


raratt said:


> EXCEPT California, once the rainy season is over we typically don't get anything for months, June-October?.


This is why I built my hoop house. I've got leafy greens outside and happy in 45 degree temps with rain falling. Few more degrees I'll be moving my monster of a tent grow out there. Can't wait to see how big of bushes I can grow over a full summer.


----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> W
> 
> This is why I built my hoop house. I've got leafy greens outside and happy in 45 degree temps with rain falling. Few more degrees I'll be moving my monster of a tent grow out there. Can't wait to see how big of bushes I can grow over a full summer.


I don't put my outdoor garden in until Easter at least, frost warning for tonight.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I played on the tig all day


I've seen your work.

Respect!
+


----------



## Mohican (Mar 15, 2021)

Saw this e-bike ride on Fire Island and it made me think of you all:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 15, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've seen your work.
> 
> Respect!
> +


Thanks bud! That means a lot coming from you. Thank you.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Looks good.... what's the recipe. Basic salt, yeast, flower, water, olive oil? A long time ago I could throw a 24" slice pie  I'd love to have a big oven again. You can make so much amazing in one!


@Metasynth 









Pizza Ovens | Make Pizza | Ooni Pizza Ovens


Make pizza. From wood-fired flavor to gas-powered reliability, Ooni's range of portable outdoor pizza ovens means great pizza in your backyard or beyond.




ooni.com





SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 15, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> @Metasynth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you get one?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you get one?


My brother in law, mamashark's brother, has one. I talked to him about when he first got it. Said he was still trying to figure it out but liked it. I'll ask him again. 

SH420


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you get one?


I'm thinking Gilroy Strong.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 15, 2021)

Apologies. Best place I thought high in knowledge. Was approached today with an offer for my pressed hash from a recipient. I'm not selling anything ever. But what is a gram going for? I wonder how bad I was insulted . Thank you to all.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 15, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I'm thinking Gilroy Strong.


?


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 15, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Apologies. Best place I thought high in knowledge. Was approached today with an offer for my pressed hash from a recipient. I'm not selling anything ever. But what is a gram going for? I wonder how bad I was insulted . Thank you to all.











How much should a gram of hash and hash oil cost?


Answer (1 of 4): Depends on quality. Cheap hash is cheap and good hash is expensive. For water based hash (bubble hash, temple hash, hand pressed) expect to pay between $10 and $30 a gram, depending on quality and where you get it. For chemically extracted hash (BHO, budder, wax, shatter, etc....




www.quora.com


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> ?


Gilroy strong... honestly gives me the chills just thinking about it. It's left a lasting effect on my family and me. 









Gilroy Garlic Festival shooting - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





SH420


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 15, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> How much should a gram of hash and hash oil cost?
> 
> 
> Answer (1 of 4): Depends on quality. Cheap hash is cheap and good hash is expensive. For water based hash (bubble hash, temple hash, hand pressed) expect to pay between $10 and $30 a gram, depending on quality and where you get it. For chemically extracted hash (BHO, budder, wax, shatter, etc....
> ...


Half O bars of 4-5 star bubble from amber. Dried,Cured and heat set in molds. Lame example. Personal pain killer. But this stuff. LOL


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 15, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Gilroy strong... honestly gives me the chills just thinking about it. It's left a lasting effect on my family and me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but why the asocation?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah but why the asocation?


That was just the spot he chose. 
Hate holds no bounds 

SH420


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 15, 2021)

Burrito bowl


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 15, 2021)

Today was national take a nap day

I feel so validated


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 15, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Gilroy strong... honestly gives me the chills just thinking about it. It's left a lasting effect on my family and me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. We got Butte strong here. And every single time i see a sticker or tee shirt or whatever with it on there I think of the fire. Not good thoughts lol.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah but why the asocation?


I was thinking out door fun on the hottest day/weekend of the year. (you gotta be tough/strong)
The Gilroy Garlic Festival, good times to come.

Ever have a pizza without Garlic?


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 16, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Today was national take a nap day
> 
> I feel so validated


Really? that enplanes it! I did well.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 16, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Really? that enplanes it! I did well.


N is nowhere close to X on the keyboard, how'd you do that?



shrxhky420 said:


> Gilroy strong... honestly gives me the chills just thinking about it. It's left a lasting effect on my family and me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish people who are going to do something like this would start at the end & "off" themselves first!


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 16, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> N is nowhere close to X on the keyboard, how'd you do that?


I thought I was in Wake and Bake, (they can read between the mistakes)!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 16, 2021)

6 teeth pulled and a sinus lift done. Titanium post added and I should have new teeth in a few weeks, months
Tomorrow I think I begin to suffer

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> 6 teeth pulled and a sinus lift done. Titanium post added and I should have new teeth in a few weeks, months
> Tomorrow I think I begin to suffer
> 
> SH420


Heating pad and ice alternate every 20 minutes after an initial 24 hours of icing as much as you can. Get through three days and you'll be much better.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> 6 teeth pulled and a sinus lift done. Titanium post added and I should have new teeth in a few weeks, months
> Tomorrow I think I begin to suffer
> 
> SH420


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 16, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> 6 teeth pulled and a sinus lift done. Titanium post added and I should have new teeth in a few weeks, months
> Tomorrow I think I begin to suffer
> 
> SH420


ouch!!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> 6 teeth pulled and a sinus lift done. Titanium post added and I should have new teeth in a few weeks, months
> Tomorrow I think I begin to suffer
> 
> SH420


Hope you feel better soon....soup and ice cream time.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 16, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> 6 teeth pulled and a sinus lift done. Titanium post added and I should have new teeth in a few weeks, months
> Tomorrow I think I begin to suffer
> 
> SH420


get better man.....


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 16, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> 6 teeth pulled and a sinus lift done. Titanium post added and I should have new teeth in a few weeks, months
> Tomorrow I think I begin to suffer
> 
> SH420


Don't overdo the ibuprofen, you don't need stomach problems on top


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 16, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> 6 teeth pulled and a sinus lift done. Titanium post added and I should have new teeth in a few weeks, months
> Tomorrow I think I begin to suffer
> 
> SH420


Get better soon bud!


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 16, 2021)

I got really stoned and watched TurboKid, Holy Crap what a hidden GEM, especially if ur a kid from the 80s


----------



## manfredo (Mar 16, 2021)

One 20 ton rosin press ready to work


----------



## raratt (Mar 16, 2021)

6Ah lithium batteries showed up today for all my battery powered tools, no, not that kind.
Primered a couple fence boards I ripped down for window trim boards. Free vs $10 each for new lumber, no brainer.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> 6Ah lithium batteries showed up today for all my battery powered tools, no, not that kind.
> Primered a couple fence boards I ripped down for window trim boards. Free vs $10 each for new lumber, no brainer.


I bought one of these mini chainsaws......hella handy to use


----------



## manfredo (Mar 16, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> 6 teeth pulled and a sinus lift done. Titanium post added and I should have new teeth in a few weeks, months
> Tomorrow I think I begin to suffer
> 
> SH420


Ouch...Feel better soon. Do yourself a favor...If they gave you oxy, or any opioids, get yourself some stool softener or laxative now, or you'll be hurting on both ends in a few days.

It'll all be worth it in a few weeks!!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> One 20 ton rosin press ready to workView attachment 4855034


lets have a squish report........


----------



## manfredo (Mar 16, 2021)

Will do...first squish, sometime tomorrow...Unless I get antsy and run to the market for some parchment paper tonight, lol


----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Will do...first squish, sometime tomorrow...Unless I get antsy and run to the market for some parchment paper tonight, lol


I buy the reynolds cookie sheet parchment paper. Cut each sheet in 1/2 lengthwise and it makes the perfect size to cover the plates and leaves a nice overflow/rosin catch out the front. best of luck


----------



## Beermetheus (Mar 16, 2021)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 4853867
> Wanting to put these peppers in the ground but heavy rain for the next three days are in the forecast so I’ll wait till this weekend.
> I laid out of work to put up some deer fence/cucumber trellis. So far I’ve got most of the posts and some bracing done...... I fucking hate post hole diggers .


They look very similar to what I grow. What kind are they?


----------



## manfredo (Mar 16, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I buy the reynolds cookie sheet parchment paper. Cut each sheet in 1/2 lengthwise and it makes the perfect size to cover the plates and leaves a nice overflow/rosin catch out the front. best of luck
> View attachment 4855075
> View attachment 4855076


Looks like I ordered the wrongs ones...I have 2 boxes of these coming from Amazon tomorrow.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Ouch...Feel better soon. Do yourself a favor...If they gave you oxy, or any opioids, get yourself some stool softener or laxative now, or you'll be hurting on both ends in a few days.





doublejj said:


> lets have a squish report........


This is how I read it.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Looks like I ordered the wrongs ones...I have 2 boxes of these coming from Amazon tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 4855094


those should work.....


----------



## raratt (Mar 16, 2021)

Beermetheus said:


> They look very similar to what I grow. What kind are they?
> 
> View attachment 4855092View attachment 4855093


Those look like Boonie peppers, Doni Sali, or bird peppers.


----------



## Beermetheus (Mar 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> Those look like Boonie peppers.


Correct.


----------



## raratt (Mar 16, 2021)

Beermetheus said:


> Correct.


Didn't know anyone else grew them. Not a common one to have.


----------



## Beermetheus (Mar 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> Didn't know anyone else grew them. Not a common one to have.


Do you grow them as well?


----------



## raratt (Mar 16, 2021)

@Singlemalt Those are them ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## raratt (Mar 16, 2021)

Beermetheus said:


> Do you grow them as well?


Yup, lived on Guam for 2 years where they grow wild.


----------



## Beehive (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 16, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Gilroy strong... honestly gives me the chills just thinking about it. It's left a lasting effect on my family and me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Btw bro.
I can’t even imagine what you guys went through. Totally different shit. Def wasn’t trying to make it less than or anything. Hope you didn’t take it the wrong way.

if I was still driving through there everyday, or still lived in the area, or had been to the festival any time recently, i’d more feel your pain.

and then, didn’t somebody close to you get hit during that shit? Fuckin bullshit.

but one thing i do know is there’s no way our brother @Grandpapy meant anything other than mentioning gilroy lol.
#gilroy garlic strong 

i do miss the smell


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 16, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Half O bars of 4-5 star bubble from amber. Dried,Cured and heat set in molds. Lame example. Personal pain killer. But this stuff. LOLView attachment 4854466View attachment 4854467View attachment 4854468


I can’t even sell stuff like that. No idea how much it’s worth


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 16, 2021)

Mother fuckers are only getting like 10 bucks a cart now. I sure as shit am not gonna buy all the equipment again to make distillate. But the god damn trim is stacking up. What to do?

it used to be so easy


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I can’t even sell stuff like that. No idea how much it’s worth


TY. I know what it comes from. Have not bought a gram since very early 90's. And was slapped with a 45-50 dollar offer for 14 gram bars. LOL. Was looking for ammo besides my incitement. TY again. Peace.


----------



## raratt (Mar 16, 2021)

Got a new stove and dishwasher in my cart at Lowes, waiting for the fed taxes to come back, or the stimulus, whichever shows up first.


----------



## raratt (Mar 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I can’t even sell stuff like that. No idea how much it’s worth


Shitload of brownies?


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 16, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> TY. I know what it comes from. Have not bought a gram since very early 90's. And was slapped with a 45-50 dollar offer for 14 gram bars. LOL. Was looking for ammo besides my incitement. TY again. Peace.


I’d sell that all day if i could bro. Thumbs up


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Mother fuckers are only getting like 10 bucks a cart now. I sure as shit am not gonna buy all the equipment again to make distillate. But the god damn trim is stacking up. What to do?


Dumping my frozen trim and dried in a tumbler or the wash. Need legal room for a grow. My vacation sucked. Miss my girls. Handing out hershy bars I guess. Legal is wrong as written.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> Got a new stove and dishwasher in my cart at Lowes, waiting for the fed taxes to come back, or the stimulus, whichever shows up first.


I got the hvac dudes coming tomorrow morning. My friend btw


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 16, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Need legal room for a grow


Wtf does that even mean bro?

lol.

we call it “traditional market” in california because “black market” sounds like some bullshit


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> Shitload of brownies?


I do peanut oil and peanut butter cookies. No fan of chocolate. LOL. Or coconut.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Wtf does that even mean bro?
> 
> lol.
> 
> we call it “traditional market” it in california because “black market” sounds like some bullshit


I'm allowed 12 plants. 10 ounces dried or concentrated. No sales and no excuses. GRRR!! One plant is pounds outdoors. I'll post my composting in the spring after I get a better picture of my plight. No plants until room by law.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 16, 2021)

Been “traditional market” for a minute. I do miss being also able to “vend” to the clubs though.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 16, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm allowed 12 plants. 10 ounces dried or concentrated. No sales and no excuses. GRRR!! One plant is pounds outdoors. I'll post my composting in the spring after I get a better picture of my plight. No plants until room by law.


I been breaking the weed laws for more than 30 yrs 

fuck em


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 16, 2021)

I’m just kidding btw.

i only grow what i smoke


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 16, 2021)

But i also sell all the other shit i grow lmao


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 16, 2021)

Just kidding. I give it away


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 16, 2021)

For money


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Been “traditional market” for a minute. I do miss being also being able to “vend” to the clubs though.


I was fine with a $250 care giver card and $100 testing fee to sell overages to the dispensaries and co ops. Now illegal with legalization. I sold until legal. No longer a profit on the dark market worth the penalties here.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> For money


For favors here. Been pretty helpful.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> For money


I like money


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I like money


I like barter. And you can't put a price or value on a favor. Never depreciates. LOL.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 16, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I like barter. And you can't put a price or value on a favor. Never depreciates. LOL.


I’ve had more than one favor die on me before I could call it in...


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I like money


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 16, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’ve had more than one favor die on me before I could call it in...


Yeah, I've found favors have a defined shelf life


----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Mother fuckers are only getting like 10 bucks a cart now. I sure as shit am not gonna buy all the equipment again to make distillate. But the god damn trim is stacking up. What to do?
> 
> it used to be so easy


Sell it to the blasters bro......


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 16, 2021)

For the record.

i smoke what i grow 







Maybe i smoke other peoples shit?






You know?







I don’t though.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


>


Keep your kroner and embrace the pound


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah, I've found favors have a defined shelf life


Only if your actions diminish them. Wow.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 16, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Sell it to the blasters bro......


The good old days my brother!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> The good old days my brother!


there are still people blasting for "the traditional" market


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 16, 2021)

Oh hey bro @doublejj 
I got that cut i was talking about. You guys want it. Cookie frost. You will kill it. Lemme know. Kills it outdoor my friend


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 16, 2021)

doublejj said:


> there are still people blasting for "the traditional" market


I miss no life. house, children and wanton recklessness. Mines bought and paid fr for the most. I can't start over or force it upon my household is all. Miss being "The man" at the hang outs.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh hey bro @doublejj
> I got that cut i was talking about. You guys want it. Cookie frost. You will kill it. Lemme know. Kills it outdoor my friend


Yes please.....I have to drive up that way soon to drop off a Kashmir cut to someone special, I can swing by and pick one up. thanks


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 16, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Only if your actions diminish them. Wow.


Nope. Wow


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 16, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Yes please.....I have to drive up that way soon to drop off a Kashmir cut to someone special, I can swing by and pick one up. thanks


You know it!

i have a few extra rooted cuts rite this second


----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> You know it!
> 
> i have a few extra rooted cuts rite this second


save me one please......


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Nope. Wow


TY for demonstrating the deterioration of your value as returned in kind. All good. Our paths do not cross in reality.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> You know it!
> 
> i have a few extra rooted cuts rite this second


Peeps down south think they’re picking up dep in december i shit you not with this strain. I’m only blowing it up this outdoor season. 10lbers doable

indoor it sucks  balls, stretchy, etc


----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Peeps down south think they’re picking up dep in december i shit you not with this strain. I’m only blowing it up this outdoor season. 10lbers doable


I'm not doing any outdoors this year, only greenhouse. I can hardly wait to show you some pictures of one of my greenhouses filled entirely with Wedding Cake in full bloom....


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 16, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I'm not doing any outdoors this year, only greenhouse. I can hardly wait to show you some pictures of one of my greenhouses filled entirely with Wedding Cake in full bloom....


Next time you visit, you have to check out wuts going on indoors.

fucking covid!


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 16, 2021)

@manfredo
I been hella busy but do check out other forums/threads. Sorry i haven’t had any feedback.

if you wanna make carts from rosin just know that you HAVE to winterize rosin before you can actually enjoy more than 3 puffs off a cart.

pm me if you would like. I tried it all. Had to learn the hard way.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> @manfredo
> I been hella busy but do check out other forums/threads. Sorry i haven’t had any feedback.
> 
> if you wanna make carts from rosin just know that you HAVE to winterize rosin before you can actually enjoy more than 3 puffs off a cart.
> ...


Does this count for rosin from bubble or kief?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Next time you visit, you have to check out wuts going on indoors.
> 
> fucking covid!


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Does this count for rosin from bubble or kief?


Oh! Hmmmmm. That was something I just read yesterday on here lol

i would personally not do any more R&D with rosin for carts, with nugrun or other. Waste of carts from my experience


----------



## Mohican (Mar 16, 2021)

Winter Agent Orange BX:





Soooo skunky!

New project begins:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh! Hmmmmm. That was something I just read yesterday on here lol
> 
> i would personally not do any more R&R with rosin for carts, with nugrun or other. Waste of carts from my experience


Well dang. I was hoping clean trichomes would save me that step.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 16, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> TY for demonstrating the deterioration of your value as returned in kind. All good. Our paths do not cross in reality.


where the hell do you get off insulting me based upon my observations?


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Well dang. I was hoping clean trichomes would save me that step.


Well, SUPPOSEDLY, there’s not many fats and lipids with rosin.




bullshit


there is. And since you gotta winterize its like why even make for carts?


----------



## manfredo (Mar 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Mother fuckers are only getting like 10 bucks a cart now. I sure as shit am not gonna buy all the equipment again to make distillate. But the god damn trim is stacking up. What to do?
> 
> it used to be so easy


Carts are going for $45-50 around here on the street, or double that at the dispensary.



Aeroknow said:


> @manfredo
> I been hella busy but do check out other forums/threads. Sorry i haven’t had any feedback.
> 
> if you wanna make carts from rosin just know that you HAVE to winterize rosin before you can actually enjoy more than 3 puffs off a cart.
> ...


I will...I do want to try this...I read winterizing was the trick, and rosin from bubble was best to work with...I bought a few different grade bags to play with...and next is probably going to be a 2L rotovap setup


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Well, SUPPOSEDLY, there’s not many fats and lipids with rosin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Technically, cannabinoids are lipids. My issue is with waxes.

I was hoping that a separation of trichomes from leaf/bud would put the waxes below the noise floor.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> where the hell do you get off insulting me based upon my observations?


No insult. Just opinions. And in my opinion yours did not settle well. Now you berate for being honest. Easy. No malice. Just honest.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 16, 2021)

Now, if you wanna make a batch for a regular vape tank(for thc juice) works great!


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Technically, cannabinoids are lipids. My issue is with waxes.
> 
> I was hoping that a separation of trichomes from leaf/bud would put the waxes below the noise floor.


Yeah bro. Even winterizing rosin from say bubble, you end up with some waxes.

every which way i tried it would render carts useless. Not ccells though. Hmmmmmmm....

before i got i into ccells.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah bro. Even winterizing rosin from say bubble, you end up with some waxes


Thanks

bummer


----------



## manfredo (Mar 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh! Hmmmmm. That was something I just read yesterday on here lol
> 
> i would personally not do any more R&D with rosin for carts, with nugrun or other. Waste of carts from my experience


What's R & D?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> What's R & D?


research and development


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> What's R & D?


Repetitive and dishertning for the most part. LOL.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Well dang. I was hoping clean trichomes would save me that step.


I’d squish bubble in 37 micron and still have the problem. It’s bullshit.
Earlier in threads dude was talking about filters. I never tried that


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I’d squish bubble in 37 micron and still have the problem. It’s bullshit.
> Earlier in threads dude was talking about filters. I never tried that


I have only used alcohols as wax separators. I’ve read about using a cold (dry ice) column or coil to freeze the waxes out. Have you tried both methods, and what do you think?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 16, 2021)

Played with 12 or so "Oncorhynchus mykiss" this morning.
Barb-less, all are swimming atm (unless that blue heron got lucky).


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Played with 12 or so "Oncorhynchus mykiss" this morning.
> Barb-less, all are swimming atm (unless that blue heron got lucky).
> 
> View attachment 4855243


I find that pic oddly suggestive.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I have only used alcohols as wax separators. I’ve read about using a cold (dry ice) column or coil to freeze the waxes out. Have you tried both methods, and what do you think?


No, but i bet that works for bho.



rosin. It just seems right to make carts from.




Nope. At least not from my experiences


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> No, but i bet that works for bho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw man. I feel ... disabused.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Now, if you wanna make a batch for a regular vape tank(for thc juice) works great!


Is it too thick for carts? Except CCells?



cannabineer said:


> Aw man. I feel ... disabused.


Me too


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 16, 2021)

Bucket list this year is to go crabbing/rockfish trip again with @doublejj and actually finally meet up and fish with @Bobby schmeckle


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 16, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Played with 12 or so "Oncorhynchus mykiss" this morning.
> Barb-less, all are swimming atm (unless that blue heron got lucky).
> 
> View attachment 4855243


Have some elusive,yet easy, rainbows a bit larger just down the road so to speak. And brookies most would not feel the hit from in mere flows of a stream. Props for the barbless. Cringe as your hand appears dry. More of a threat than barbs.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Is it too thick for carts? Except CCells?
> 
> 
> Me too


There are fats involved. Clogs the shit. Big disappointment.

please try though with a Ccell. Decarb to make a little more fluid, although not necessary. And try. I am not always right

Thats what my ex wife says


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> There are fats involved. Clogs the shit. Big disappointment


Awww man there was a time I believed none of the waxes came over in a distillation. Boy did I have egg on my face.

However distillation, alcohol dewax, second distillation: ccell success.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 16, 2021)

Mohican said:


> Winter Agent Orange BX:
> 
> View attachment 4855238
> 
> ...


That project doesn't look to be a fun one, hope it goes smooth


----------



## manfredo (Mar 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> There are fats involved. Clogs the shit. Big disappointment.
> 
> you. An please try though with a Ccell. Decarb to make a little more fluid. And try. I am not always right


Ever try mixing decarbed rosin with distillate?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Ever try mixing decarbed rosin with distillate?


No and hmm


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Ever try mixing decarbed rosin with distillate?


No.
once i failed 1000x with making carts from rosin i got into making distillate


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> No.
> once i failed 1000x with making carts from rosin because i refuse to blast, even though i used to back in the days, i got into making distillate


 ... wax?


----------



## manfredo (Mar 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> No and hmm


I was reading about someone else claiming too do this.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 16, 2021)

Did all the work. If i only ran it though the shortpath the day before. I would have totally grabbed it.

i had around 2lbs worth of distillate, of oil that was not easy to just grab when bailing. Bullshit.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I was reading about someone else claiming too do this.


I haven’t handled rosin. I know that a dewaxed distillate will work in a ccell as much as 5x.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Ever try mixing decarbed rosin with distillate?


Try decarbing hash pucks in a glass dish at 250F until bubbles stop. It will bubble. Add to a 2 qt mason jar about 2/3 full of 100 proof vodka. Place in large pot of water loosely covered. On an an electric heating element bring the water to a full boil for 5 minutes. Turn off heat and wait until air temp. Wicked good nightcaps.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> ... wax?


Must have been.

i had around 32oz of rosin, from concentrate, that was the first thing i turned into distillate. Allot of waxes when winterized. I mean, not ALLOT but


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Must have been.
> 
> i had around 32oz of rosin, from concentrate, that was the first thing i turned into distillate. Allot of waxes when winterized. I mean, not ALLOT but


Somewhere I have like ten grams of silky crystals, recrystallized wax that codistilled with the goods.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Somewhere I have like ten grams of silky crystals, recrystallized wax that codistilled with the goods.


Are you still buying the “real” Ccells?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Are you still buying the “real” Ccells?


Not lately, but I’m brand loyal to Hamilton


----------



## manfredo (Mar 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I haven’t handled rosin. I know that a dewaxed distillate will work in a ccell as much as 5x.


I've vaped rosin only one time in my life, and I didn't like it...So I go out and build a press...lol. I have NEVER handled it, at all. 

But that was then, and my tolerance is back up there. I honestly I was hoping to make a vape-able rosin product. 

I even more want to learn to make great distillate though.... Dewaxing distillate...I have so much to learn!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I've vaped rosin only one time in my life, and I didn't like it...So I go out and build a press...lol. I have NEVER handled it, at all.
> 
> But that was then, and my tolerance is back up there. I honestly I was hoping to make a vape-able rosin product.
> 
> I even more want to learn to make great distillate though.... Dewaxing distillate...I have so much to learn!


I got yer back on dewaxing distillate. My magic solvent is methanol double-distilled from windshield fluid. Ccells like the result.


----------



## bodhipop (Mar 16, 2021)

Man, ya'll making me want to order some dry sift screens. 
Anyone ever hit dry sift in parchment with a wine bottle filled with near boiling water? Mr. Cannoli would do that after collecting his temple ball bubblehash. 160 Degrees Fahrenheit


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I've vaped rosin only one time in my life, and I didn't like it...So I go out and build a press...lol. I have NEVER handled it, at all.
> 
> But that was then, and my tolerance is back up there. I honestly I was hoping to make a vape-able rosin product.
> 
> I even more want to learn to make great distillate though.... Dewaxing distillate...I have so much to learn!


This is beyond my 6th grade home chemistry set. Yet am very happy with 4 star bubble hash pressed to full melt. Then cut with supposed organic non PG CBD vape juice. I'm older school. Carts ccells? So please allow some dumb assed ness on my behalf.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 16, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> Man, ya'll making me want to order some dry sift screens.
> Anyone ever hit dry sift in parchment with a wine bottle filled with near boiling water? Mr. Cannoli would do that after collecting his temple ball bubblehash. 160 Degrees Fahrenheit


Lost me at wine cooler. LOL.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 16, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> This is beyond my 6th grade home chemistry set. Yet am very happy with 4 star bubble hash pressed to full melt. Then cut with supposed organic non PG CBD vape juice. I'm older school. Carts ccells? So please allow some dumb assed ness on my behalf.


CCells are a brand of 510 cartridge, one of the best and work good for thicker oils. 

I'm trying to get away from PG and VG and the fake flavorings, because who knows what that shit does to your lungs.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I've vaped rosin only one time in my life, and I didn't like it...So I go out and build a press...lol. I have NEVER handled it, at all.
> 
> But that was then, and my tolerance is back up there. I honestly I was hoping to make a vape-able rosin product.
> 
> I even more want to learn to make great distillate though.... Dewaxing distillate...I have so much to learn!


Nitrile gloves are your friend and rosin is temp sensitive. I bought a few floor tiles for cooling rosin sheets. If you get rosin cold you can roll it up into a ball....


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> CCells are a brand of 510 cartridge, one of the best and work good for thicker oils.
> 
> I'm trying to get away from PG and VG and the fake flavorings, because who knows what that shit does to your lungs.


 Honestly enjoy clean hash in a nail through water. LOL. No additives.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 16, 2021)

The one time I did do a dab, it was with BHO that had just been blown at home, so probably toxic shit. I actually have the kit now and a bunch of butane but want nothing to do with it.


doublejj said:


> Nitrile gloves are your friend and rosin is temp sensitive. I bought a few floor tiles for cooling rosin sheets. If you get rosin cold you can roll it up into a ball....
> View attachment 4855297View attachment 4855301View attachment 4855302View attachment 4855303


That's a great idea...Ceramic tiles? I have some extras...I'll throw a few in the freezer. I was gonna use a cookie sheet but much better.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 16, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Nitrile gloves are your friend and rosin is temp sensitive. I bought a few floor tiles for cooling rosin sheets. If you get rosin cold you can roll it up into a ball....
> View attachment 4855297View attachment 4855301View attachment 4855302View attachment 4855303


Damn. And mine is hard. You go Mr. Holmes. Life in jail for that here.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 16, 2021)

Bubble hash is about the only think I actually burn and smoke any more...everything else is vaped. I just really like the convenience of 510 carts...and only need a few puffs, can do it anywhere...I just don't want the additives if possible.


----------



## bodhipop (Mar 16, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Lost me at wine cooler. LOL.


WHOA. Naughty!!!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Bubble hash is about the only think I actually burn and smoke any more...everything else is vaped. I just really like the convenience of 510 carts...and only need a few puffs, can do it anywhere...I just don't want the additives if possible.


Smoker, allergies and a lifetime of inhaling solvents. I am very picky on my smoking habits. LOL.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 16, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> This is beyond my 6th grade home chemistry set. Yet am very happy with 4 star bubble hash pressed to full melt. Then cut with supposed organic non PG CBD vape juice. I'm older school. Carts ccells? So please allow some dumb assed ness on my behalf.


Then there's other stuff you can thin it with too, like terpenes, and several other products...BUT who knows what is in any of it


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Ouch...Feel better soon. Do yourself a favor...If they gave you oxy, or any opioids, get yourself some stool softener or laxative now, or you'll be hurting on both ends in a few days.
> 
> It'll all be worth it in a few weeks!!


Great catch! good looking out for him.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 16, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> WHOA. Naughty!!!


I thought they were for pitching practice to yuppies. Nothing cool about wine wanna bes in my world. Had you said MD 20/20 or Irish Rose maybe. 
Glad to see your chains still attached. Best wishes.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> Those look like Boonie peppers, Doni Sali, or bird peppers.


I was going with Datil peppers


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> For money


You fucker you owe me a keyboard and that wine through the nose hurt waaaah!


----------



## raratt (Mar 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I was going with Datil peppers


Boonie peppers are one of the few that grow straight up.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You fucker you owe me a keyboard and that wine through the nose hurt waaaah!


Try a Corsair K70. Cheap now Bullet proof and almost ease of cleaning. Boy has been drooling and spilling on his as it doubles for TV tray for 3 years.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Technically, cannabinoids are lipids. My issue is with waxes.
> 
> I was hoping that a separation of trichomes from leaf/bud would put the waxes below the noise floor.


The wax is the thing, but no one listens to moi LOL


----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2021)

rather than cut rosin with PPG to burn in a pen, I use one of these pens that burn straight rosin...these are great.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> Boonie peppers are one of the few that grow straight up.


and sometimes penises, let's not forget penises @Metasynth


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Played with 12 or so "Oncorhynchus mykiss" this morning.
> Barb-less, all are swimming atm (unless that blue heron got lucky).
> 
> View attachment 4855243


I'd have eaten that, god damn it


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 16, 2021)

doublejj said:


> rather than cut rosin with PPG to burn in a pen, I use one of these pens that burn straight rosin...these are great.
> View attachment 4855313


Been rocking that same pen for like 6+ years. I own 2


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> and sometimes penises, let's not forget penises @Metasynth


no phallacy there


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Well dang. I was hoping clean trichomes would save me that step.


Just de-wax, we've been over this ground LOL


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Just de-wax, we've been over this ground LOL


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


>


And breast waxing meets bath faucet operation. What are you doing to me? LOL.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I find that pic oddly suggestive.


Suggestive of you assholes cheating me out of a well earned dinner once again!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Bucket list this year is to go crabbing/rockfish trip again with @doublejj and actually finally meet up and fish with @Bobby schmeckle


Get in line bish @Bobby schmeckle is mine!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2021)

doublejj said:


> rather than cut rosin with PPG to burn in a pen, I use one of these pens that burn straight rosin...these are great.
> View attachment 4855313


Yeah anything with a skillet LOL good choice


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Suggestive of you assholes cheating me out of a well earned dinner once again!


There is something of a loss in clarity when you’re screaming those words from around a fish that’s being dragged out of your gullet.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah anything with a skillet LOL good choice


and i found out you can still use this pen while it's recharging.....like in the car on road trip.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2021)

doublejj said:


> and i found out you can still use this pen while it's recharging.....like in the car on road trip.


Yeah USB cables are epic!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> There is something of a loss in clarity when you’re screaming those words from around a fish that’s being dragged out of your gullet.


No that was an In n Out cheeseburger and that was @Metasynth 's fault, keep up!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> No that was an In n Out cheeseburger and that was @Metasynth 's fault, keep up!


Are you sure it wasn't just an "Out" burger?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> No that was an In n Out cheeseburger and that was @Metasynth 's fault, keep up!


No. I know how to deconvolute for laryngeal cheeseburger. This was fishy.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah USB cables are epic!


I've had several different pens that would not operate again until fully recharged.....when this one dies you can just plug it into the cig lighter and keep dabbing...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 16, 2021)

Thanks everyone for the well wishes. I feel pretty good all things considered. Some soreness, some pain. Just taking ibuprofen, 800mg. I've taken 3 today. I probably won't use them for too long. They don't really help. 
Like C2G said, a few days and I'll be fine. 




Aeroknow said:


> Btw bro.
> I can’t even imagine what you guys went through. Totally different shit. Def wasn’t trying to make it less than or anything. Hope you didn’t take it the wrong way.
> 
> if I was still driving through there everyday, or still lived in the area, or had been to the festival any time recently, i’d more feel your pain.
> ...


Bro, no need to apologize. Although the scenarios were different, they both brought pain and suffering. Becoming a community/family is what "xxx strong" is. You don't have to be there or live it, to feel it. 
Yes, my nephew was grazed by 6-7 bullets. Still has shrapnel in his leg. Hell, one of those shots could have taken him out... 1" to the left and he would've been hit in the lung.

And yeah, @Grandpapy just wants good pizza! Roasted garlic on pizza! Fuck yeah. Well, now that I think about it,  
I'm not going to be able to eat anything good, for months, and now I'm craving a pizza with garlic, pepperoni, sausage.

SH420


----------



## manfredo (Mar 17, 2021)

doublejj said:


> rather than cut rosin with PPG to burn in a pen, I use one of these pens that burn straight rosin...these are great.
> View attachment 4855313


Nice! do you still need to winterize it first, or strait rosin?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 17, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Thanks everyone for the well wishes. I feel pretty good all things considered. Some soreness, some pain. Just taking ibuprofen, 800mg. I've taken 3 today. I probably won't use them for too long. They don't really help.
> Like C2G said, a few days and I'll be fine.
> 
> 
> ...


Go easy on the ibuprofen, those things are tough on your internals long term.
Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 17, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Thanks everyone for the well wishes. I feel pretty good all things considered. Some soreness, some pain. Just taking ibuprofen, 800mg. I've taken 3 today. I probably won't use them for too long. They don't really help.
> Like C2G said, a few days and I'll be fine.
> 
> 
> ...


You can do a lot with polenta


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 17, 2021)

My dinner was jello last night.  
Lol. I'm gonna have some oatmeal for breakfast today. I don't normally eat breakfast, but I'm hungry. I figured, soups, yogurt, beans, maybe a hamburger? Probably not the burger, hard to chew with 6 molars missing. 

My mouth feels really good right now. I did, even though I was planning not to, take an ibuprofen around 3 or 4 this morning. It actually worked. 

I'm hoping that was it for the pain for the most part. Yesterday nothing helped the pain, today, mostly gone. 

I feel good enough to get back on the computer and get some work done but I took a vacation day so I'll use it. I got on yesterday for a meeting. Lasted 5 minutes and got in trouble. Mamashark was not happy. 
I'm rambling 

SH420


----------



## manfredo (Mar 17, 2021)

Here's the honey shot from my first squeeze ever. And I'm so baked I had trouble saying first squeeze ever. What a pain in the ass it is too handle this s*** though, wow. That is one quarter ounce of black lime bubba


----------



## manfredo (Mar 17, 2021)

Bag didn't blow out, but I can see a lot of oil that didn't make it through...I don't have a fine scale but I'd say less than a gram, from 7, so my technique needs work...Of course!! Plus i don't have anything good to vape it out of yet really. My vape only goes up to 465 F and it has the mesh you drip your dab on. it worked, but not well....and it tasted weird. Probably my device!

I can see just handling it is a learning curve...i had it all over my gloves, the tools, etc. Right now, distillate is looking very good, lol. Maybe I'll get the hang of it! Better order up a Yocan...very very baked though


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Bag didn't blow out, but I can see a lot of oil that didn't make it through...I don't have a fine scale but I'd say less than a gram, from 7, so my technique needs work...Of course!! Plus i don't have anything good to vape it out of yet really. My vape only goes up to 465 F and it has the mesh you drip your dab on. it worked, but not well....and it tasted weird. Probably my device!
> 
> I can see just handling it is a learning curve...i had it all over my gloves, the tools, etc. Right now, distillate is looking very good, lol. Maybe I'll get the hang of it! Better order up a Yocan...very very baked though


what kind of pen are you using? I have a utilian 5 that has a chemical taste that I don't like.


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 17, 2021)

Train to New Brighton on the Mersey then rode back along sea front past Woodside etc, omg my knees and my glutinous maximus


----------



## raratt (Mar 17, 2021)

*adjective*
of the nature of glue; gluey; viscid; sticky.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> what kind of pen are you using? I have a utilian 5 that has a chemical taste that I don't like.


An XVape Starry...It's really a dry herb vaporizer but has the steel wool like piece you can drop in...And that part was brand new, never was burned off. I'll order a Yocan today. I saw them for $20


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> An XVape Starry...It's really a dry herb vaporizer but has the steel wool like piece you can drop in...And that part was brand new, never was burned off. I'll order a Yocan today. I saw them for $20


Have you ever tried a dab rig?


----------



## manfredo (Mar 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> *adjective*
> of the nature of glue; gluey; viscid; sticky.


I put it on a frozen tile and it went from goo, to like shatter, that was a little easier to handle, but it is messy stuff! Moreso than I expected.


Laughing Grass said:


> Have you ever tried a dab rig?


Only once, but I'll probably get one. Just got a propane torch today in fact, for something else but it'll double duty! Although, I read a dab rig is possibly more unhealthy to smoke out of. 

So far, I don't love it, just because it's a lot of work.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 17, 2021)

I generally don't like bongs but the dab rig hit me like a mack truck. Not something I'd do daily but it's nice from time to time. 

What don't you love? The pressing? I think once you get your method of consuming sorted you'll be happier with it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 17, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Train to New Brighton on the Mersey then rode back along sea front past Woodside etc, omgnmy knees and my glutinous maximus







Figure some good ol Merseybeat will make you feel better


----------



## manfredo (Mar 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I generally don't like bongs but the dab rig hit me like a mack truck. Not something I'd do daily but it's nice from time to time.
> 
> What don't you love? The pressing? I think once you get your method of consuming sorted you'll be happier with it.


Yes I don't do bongs at all any more...God, about 6 years ago when i had the "kid" living here....He made a gravity bong and we were smoking roaches out of it...This was before i started indoor growing. Talk about lung damage!! Had to quit that after a few months! Still have his glass bong here, as he went to the AirForce.

Yes I think once I get a little practice I'll like it better...But it is a process.


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 17, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Figure some good ol Merseybeat will make you feel better


He's passed recently he sang a song that Liverpool FC supporters sang it's their anthem, my brother loved the club and the song he has only recently passed, Covid, thanks appreciate the song.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I put it on a frozen tile and it went from goo, to like shatter, that was a little easier to handle, but it is messy stuff! Moreso than I expected.
> 
> Only once, but I'll probably get one. Just got a propane torch today in fact, for something else but it'll double duty! Although, I read a dab rig is possibly more unhealthy to smoke out of.
> 
> So far, I don't love it, just because it's a lot of work.


Lol.....you are off to a great start.....
tip #1....don't freeze the tile, it will be cool enough as is to work.
tip #2...you only need to cool rosin down enough to be workable, a few seconds to a min.
tip #3..dab straight off the paper no need to double handle. Squish to skillet movement..
tip#4..get a set of these Harbor Freight tools/picks to use for collecting off paper, never have to touch it with your hands
tip #5..get a dab rig...preferably an enail......you will never look back
tip #6..squish temp effects final product...switching plate temps will change your rosin. try diff temps to get different end results.....too sticky or too hard


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> An XVape Starry...It's really a dry herb vaporizer but has the steel wool like piece you can drop in...And that part was brand new, never was burned off. I'll order a Yocan today. I saw them for $20


Youcan sells these ceramic skillets that work much better than the wire coils.....tip #7


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Nice! do you still need to winterize it first, or strait rosin?


straight rosin....


----------



## raratt (Mar 17, 2021)

New guitar case came today, really tight fit. Had to put the strap button in first so the rest would slide in there.
Stimulus check came in also, $1400 more than we expected. All around good day.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 17, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Nitrile gloves are your friend and rosin is temp sensitive. I bought a few floor tiles for cooling rosin sheets. If you get rosin cold you can roll it up into a ball....
> View attachment 4855297View attachment 4855301View attachment 4855302View attachment 4855303


Absolutely impressive to a home tinkerer. Love the tile idea. I use a Pyrex cutting board on soft gel packs for cooling on a half sheet pan and manipulating.


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> New guitar case came today, really tight fit. Had to put the strap button in first so the rest would slide in there.
> Stimulus check came in also, $1400 more than we expected. All around good day.


What guitar fits in the case?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 17, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> What guitar fits in the case?


His...


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 17, 2021)

Got the IRS to give us another month..my work here is done.








IRS postpones April 15 U.S. tax deadline to May 17


The IRS is pushing back the deadline for the tax filing season about one month, to May 17 from April 15.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## raratt (Mar 17, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> What guitar fits in the case?


Ibanez V70CE


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Train to New Brighton on the Mersey then rode back along sea front past Woodside etc, omgnmy knees and my glutinous maximus


Hope you feel better soon. I immediately thought of this one:


----------



## raratt (Mar 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> AirForce.


They won't let you have one of those for some reason.


----------



## raratt (Mar 17, 2021)

Road trip to take the wife to the dentist, I told her if she was good I'd take her to Micky D's after.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> Road trip to take the wife to the dentist, I told her if she was good I'd take her to Micky D's after.


Trick her and take her to the drive through Covid vaccine place


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> Road trip to take the wife to the dentist, I told her if she was good I'd take her to Micky D's after.


That or ice cream works every time!


----------



## raratt (Mar 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Trick her and take her to the drive through Covid vaccine place


If they had one she would be all for it, not like she doesn't want one.


----------



## raratt (Mar 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That or ice cream works every time!


Lactose intolerant...


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> Ibanez V70CE


Nice, had a Ibanez acoustic from 70s, I gave my nephew a ovation celebrity he was so happy, was worth it for that smile, got a cutaway Yamaha I might be getting from my passed brother's daughters, Also a 12 string left hand acoustic, turn it upside down etc and restring, got a fender acoustic keeps losing tuning in this flat, my favourite guitarist at the moment is lindsay buckingham closely followed by Jose Gonzalez and Newton Faulkner isn't bad (copies a tad off John Martyn though) and Ben Poole


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2021)

@Aeroknow .......250 Wedding cake


----------



## raratt (Mar 17, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Nice, had a Ibanez acoustic from 70s, I gave my nephew a ovation celebrity he was so happy, was worth it for that smile, got a cutaway Yamaha I might be getting from my passed brother's daughters, Also a 12 string left hand acoustic, turn it upside down etc and restring, got a fender acoustic keeps losing tuning in this flat, my favourite guitarist at the moment is lindsay buckingham closely followed by Jose Gonzalez and Newton Faulkner isn't bad (copies a tad off John Martyn though) and Ben Poole


I have a Fender 12, best setup guitar have ever owned, really easy to play. If you like slide guitar listen to Leo Kottke, just don't listen to him sing.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2021)

300+ Kashmir Kush....4 greenhouse #2


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> They won't let you have one of those for some reason.


If they want me to Aim High, a gun and a bong are required.


----------



## Newb2indoor (Mar 17, 2021)

420God said:


> What did you do today that you're proud of? Something at work, home, school, personal achievement, etc...
> 
> 
> Today I had gravel dropped off and I put in a new driveway. It was a lot of work but I got it done quicker than I thought I would.


2 hours at the gym!!! Oh also I did my taxes then hung out with my dogs. 
We have to gravel our driveway right after mud season.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 17, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> 6 teeth pulled and a sinus lift done. Titanium post added and I should have new teeth in a few weeks, months
> Tomorrow I think I begin to suffer
> 
> SH420


Good for you for getting shit taken care of! Hope you heal up quick!


----------



## raratt (Mar 17, 2021)

Guess the wife's teeth are fine, the dentist is making enough off mine anyway. Need a new crown and the front tooth that "was" bonded to the others isn't so much anymore. Why it hasn't fallen out I have no idea.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> Guess the wife's teeth are fine, the dentist is making enough off mine anyway. Need a new crown and the front tooth that "was" bonded to the others isn't so much anymore. *Why it hasn't fallen out I have no idea.*


Hope you didn't just jinx yourself.


----------



## raratt (Mar 17, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Hope you didn't just jinx yourself.


I thought about just pulling it out and handing it to the dentist for safe keeping.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> They won't let you have one of those for some reason.


He said when he left he thought he was going to become an alcoholic and he seems to be fulfilling his ambitions...I guess they like to party in North Korea!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 17, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Youcan sells these ceramic skillets that work much better than the wire coils.....tip #7
> View attachment 4855816


Awesome tips, I really appreciate it!! I just ordered a Yocan evolve plus and a plus XL...I'm glad I didn't order extra coils...these do look better!

Yeah I think it will be good when I get the hang of it, and get some proper vaping equipment. And I can't wait to squish some bubble hash and kief. Probably better to sit down and do a bunch of them at once.

I was thinking the frozen tile was too much...instant shatter!


----------



## Fast Money (Mar 17, 2021)

Took kid to horseback riding lessons, came home and took some cuttings.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Awesome tips, I really appreciate it!! I just ordered a Yocan evolve plus and a plus XL...I'm glad I didn't order extra coils...these do look better!
> 
> Yeah I think it will be good when I get the hang of it, and get some proper vaping equipment. And I can't wait to squish some bubble hash and kief. Probably better to sit down and do a bunch of them at once.
> 
> I was thinking the frozen tile was too much...instant shatter!


some strains will squish out real sappy and then you might need to freeze the tile of in the heat of the summer if the tile doen't get cool enough


----------



## Fast Money (Mar 17, 2021)

doublejj said:


> some strains will squish out real sappy and then you might need to freeze the tile of in the heat of the summer if the tile doen't get cool enough


Blue dream fresh frozen bubble hash acts like that.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2021)

Started my new season thread:

*Mohican's Roaring 20's 2021 Season*

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Awesome tips, I really appreciate it!! I just ordered a Yocan evolve plus and a plus XL...I'm glad I didn't order extra coils...these do look better!
> 
> Yeah I think it will be good when I get the hang of it, and get some proper vaping equipment. And I can't wait to squish some bubble hash and kief. Probably better to sit down and do a bunch of them at once.
> 
> I was thinking the frozen tile was too much...instant shatter!


Love my yocan.i have the evolve plus as well. I scored a ceramic coil for it.

SH420


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2021)

I tried to cannoli the Mulanje Gold. It was too runny from Ice water extraction. I used an iron on low instead of a wine bottle full of hot water.

Made a ball. 







Traded some with the grower over at Buds and Roses. I love turning people on to pure landrace Sativa hash.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 17, 2021)

doublejj said:


> @Aeroknow .......250 Wedding cake
> View attachment 4855986View attachment 4855987View attachment 4855988


Nice!l bro!


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 17, 2021)

Anybody wanna buy some property for cheap?








Town of Paradise Weekly Recovery Update 3-17-21 — Paradise, California


Current Statistics: BUILDING UPDATES Single Family Homes 1,561 Building Permit Applications Received 1,415 Building Permits issued 693 Homes Rebuilt (certificate of occupancy issued) Multi-Family Units 301 Multi-Family Unit Applications Received 289 Multi-Family Unit Pe




makeitparadise.org


----------



## manfredo (Mar 17, 2021)

doublejj said:


> 300+ Kashmir Kush....4 greenhouse #2
> View attachment 4856076View attachment 4856080View attachment 4856081


I need to get my cloner going here too...I notice you and some others don't trim fan leaves...That probably saves a lot of time and they seem to be fine! I'm gonna try it.


----------



## Fast Money (Mar 17, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Love my yocan.i have the evolve plus as well. I scored a ceramic coil for it.
> 
> SH420


Top airflow sai with quartz bucket and hydro tube on an arctic fox eleaf pico completely killed my love for my yocan toys. It’ll take the Pepsi challenge with the high dollar e rigs.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 17, 2021)

14,000 homes destroyed lol


----------



## manfredo (Mar 17, 2021)

doublejj said:


> some strains will squish out real sappy and then you might need to freeze the tile of in the heat of the summer if the tile doen't get cool enough


I set it up in the basement too so it's cooler there in the summer! 

I never saw an e-nail before...Just watched a video and the first thing the girl did was chuck her torch. I LOVE that idea....except this could make me into a total fiend with an amazingly high tolerance


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I set it up in the basement too so it's cooler there in the summer!
> 
> I never saw an e-nail before...Just watched a video and the first thing the girl did was chuck her torch. I LOVE that idea....except this could make me into a total fiend with an amazingly high tolerance


The only sappy strains i’ve experienced have been from outdoor nugrun.
never have from indoor.

Oh yeah, keep meaning to tel you. i used to rock korlor420 silk bags for concentrate, but they aren’t around anymore.But pretty much any 37micron bag that fits your plates will work.
For nugrun i like lowtemp’s stitchless bags. They’re more like 200 micron. Their smaller bags, most likely what will fit your plates, i’ll cram up to 20g’s. Their bigger bags i fit 30


----------



## Arkos (Mar 17, 2021)

Replaced the hangers on my Hlgs with chains cause eh I vegged way too long


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 17, 2021)

Arkos said:


> Replaced the hangers on my Hlgs with chains cause eh I vegged way too long


What hlg’s you got and how close was too close?
I’m bout to hook up my kid with some 600r’s


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 17, 2021)

Mohican said:


> I tried to cannoli the Mulanje Gold. It was too runny from Ice water extraction. I used an iron on low instead of a wine bottle full of hot water.
> 
> Made a ball.
> 
> ...


One of my really good buddies knows Frenchy pretty good from his courses.
I think he’s crazy(my buddy) but hitting the temple balls is pretty fricken old school hash tastey 

btw. Don’t ever let somebody who learned from Frenchy borrow one of you bubble wash machines.

Jesus fucking christ. Lol


----------



## manfredo (Mar 17, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> The only sappy strains i’ve experienced have been from outdoor nugrun.
> never have from indoor.
> 
> Oh yeah, keep meaning to tel you. i used to rock korlor420 silk bags for concentrate, but they aren’t around anymore.But pretty much any 37micron bag that fits your plates will work.
> For nugrun i like lowtemp’s stitchless bags. They’re more like 200 micron. Their smaller bags, most likely what will fit your plates, i’ll cram up to 20g’s. Their bigger bags i fit 30


I bought a pack of 37, 90, and 120 bags to experiment with. 2 different brands. Someone said squishing bud in a 90 micron gives better quality, with slightly reduced quanity.

Whats nugrun? Bud?


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I bought a pack of 37, 90, and 120 bags to experiment with. 2 different brands. Someone said squishing bud in a 90 micron gives better quality, with slightly reduced quanity.
> 
> Whats nugrun? Bud?


Yeah. Bud


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I bought a pack of 37, 90, and 120 bags to experiment with. 2 different brands. Someone said squishing bud in a 90 micron gives better quality, with slightly reduced quanity.
> 
> Whats nugrun? Bud?


I make some pretty good nugrun rosin.
Lowtemp’s 220


----------



## manfredo (Mar 17, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I make some pretty good nugrun rosin.
> Lowtemp’s 220


220 micron? Interesting...I saw bags that course and thought no...but yes eh? For certain strains ?


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> 220 micron? Interesting...I saw bags that course and thought no...but yes eh? For certain strains ?


I only rock that micron for nugrun 

but i usually do a cleanup second run, at lower temps and a finer micron sometimes. But 220 is just fine


----------



## manfredo (Mar 17, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I only rock that micron for nugrun
> 
> but i usually do a cleanup second run, at lower temps and a finer micron sometimes. But 220 is just fine


I'll have to try it...I bet the rosin can really flow that way. And i saw some people use no bags at all...just parchment paper. like for 1 big nug. 

This will be a fun toy. I'm still thinking distillate for more production, but rosin for fun.


----------



## Yande (Mar 17, 2021)

I put a Phillips Head screw driver head through my thumb nail, whilst it was attached to a battery drill. Only did it once. And yes, it was all for a worthy cause.. .


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I set it up in the basement too so it's cooler there in the summer!
> 
> I never saw an e-nail before...Just watched a video and the first thing the girl did was chuck her torch. I LOVE that idea....except this could make me into a total fiend with an amazingly high tolerance


it will......welcome to the club.....


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'll have to try it...I bet the rosin can really flow that way. And i saw some people use no bags at all...just parchment paper. like for 1 big nug.
> 
> This will be a fun toy. I'm still thinking distillate for more production, but rosin for fun.


yeah if you have some nice big nugs you don't need bag. You can form a big bud out of a handfull of smaller buds by squeezing them together in your hand and squish that like a big bud with out paper


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2021)

my enail....600deg for me


----------



## manfredo (Mar 17, 2021)

doublejj said:


> yeah if you have some nice big nugs you don't need bag. You can form a big bud out of a handfull of smaller buds by squeezing them together in your hand and squish that like a big bud with out paper


Wax paper is a ""no no I take it? I thought it would be better but I see everyone uses parchment


----------



## Arkos (Mar 17, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> What hlg’s you got and how close was too close?
> I’m bout to hook up my kid with some 600r’s


 1x 550v2 and 2x 550v2 rspec,
the tops were 16 inches away which the plants do not like at all.

I learned that the hard way last run as 1 plant got bleached bad so I really can't explain why I've been slacking this time... Shame on me 

27 inches seems to be right on the money and is the distance Hlgr recommend IIRC.

I'm not using co2 though, could probably run the Hlgs closer to the canopy with it.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Wax paper is a ""no no I take it? I thought it would be better but I see everyone uses parchment


no wax paper.....parchment


----------



## manfredo (Mar 17, 2021)

doublejj said:


> my enail....600deg for me
> View attachment 4856336


I love the idea...Gotta be more healthy than butane! How long to heat up?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I love the idea...Gotta be more healthy than butane! How long to heat up?


quick....maybe 2min


----------



## manfredo (Mar 17, 2021)

Arkos said:


> 1x 550v2 and 2x 550v2 rspec,
> the tops were 16 inches away which the plants do not like at all.
> 
> I learned that the hard way last run as 1 plant got bleached bad so I really can't explain why I've been slacking this time... Shame on me
> ...


can you supercrop them?


----------



## manfredo (Mar 17, 2021)

doublejj said:


> quick....maybe 2min


They don't seem to terribly priced. I see some on Amazon for $100, without the glass...


----------



## Arkos (Mar 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> can you supercrop them?


Damnit so much more work but yes I can, great idea thank you.

Be back in a few days


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> They don't seem to terribly priced. I see some on Amazon for $100, without the glass...


make sure you get glass with the stem straight up and down to hold the skillet level, many have slanted stems and that won't work well with an enail....also you want a heavy base or the enail cord may pull it over..


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> They don't seem to terribly priced. I see some on Amazon for $100, without the glass...


I recommend this one. I have worn out 2 of these. it gets turned on in the morning and it is the last thing shut off before bed stays on all day, at the perfect dab temp.... 





710 Life Enail


The best #1 enail around 710 Life Enail




420life.com


----------



## doublejj (Mar 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> They don't seem to terribly priced. I see some on Amazon for $100, without the glass...


a word of caution...enails are branding irons, 600deg's ain't no joke.


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have a Fender 12, best setup guitar have ever owned, really easy to play. If you like slide guitar listen to Leo Kottke, just don't listen to him sing.


I will do deffo thanks, George Harrison was a good slide guitar, his brainwashed album is sublime.


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 18, 2021)

Wondering if I should go look for my posterior after.my bike ride yesterday.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 18, 2021)

Tried some fancy coffee.

It’s “different”...


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Tried some fancy coffee.
> View attachment 4856533
> It’s “different”...


I've never been a Starbucks fan.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I've never been a Starbucks fan.


All you need is fresh high quality beans and a consistent process to produce quality coffee, so their product is good but not special.
That's why they fuck with turmeric, cinnamon, etc...

There's another brand called "Seattles Best" that's just as good as starbucks and it's cheaper.
I only buy starbucks when it's on sale and the price is reasonable.

Black coffee is the only way for me so mainstream brands like Folgers, Maxwell House, etc are unacceptable. (They really are terrible.)


----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> party in North Korea!


Kim Jong might...they party in SOUTH Korea...lol.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> Kim Jong might...they party in SOUTH Korea...lol.


I always get that backwards!!


----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Folgers


I like their "Black Silk".


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 18, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> All you need is fresh high quality beans and a consistent process to produce quality coffee, so their product is good but not special.
> That's why they fuck with turmeric, cinnamon, etc...
> 
> There's another brand called "Seattles Best" that's just as good as starbucks and it's cheaper.
> ...


Fresh roasted is superior no doubt. I've roasted my own a bunch of times.....it's easy and really good.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 18, 2021)

I grind my own beans just before brewing each pot and use a very exclusive brand of beans. You must buy a membership to even purchase this coffee....


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 18, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Wondering if I should go look for my posterior after.my bike ride yesterday.


Don't worry, it will come home, on its own, wagging it's tail behind it


----------



## Beehive (Mar 18, 2021)

I'm done with the dry trim. I ended up with 20 jars from two plants. To include three 1 gallon freezer bags stuffed with fluff and sugar leaves. I'll make some butter this weekend. Tincture, coconut oil.

Previous grow was 3 plants. I pulled 14 jars from that. Next grow, next winter, will be one plant only.

I bet there's $100 bucks worth of THC in the vacuum cleaner from cleaning up. Stems scattered throughout the yard.

Then there's the 10 day old garbage bag full of water leaves laying around. I need to throw it in a dumpster because it's not going in the garbage can. Not too many people know the garbage truck has cameras. One records the number on the can. Another camera films what gets dumped out the can.

Luckily, 7/11 doesn't have a camera pointed at their dumpster.


----------



## lokie (Mar 18, 2021)

Beehive said:


> I'm done with the dry trim. I ended up with 20 jars from two plants. To include three 1 gallon freezer bags stuffed with fluff and sugar leaves. I'll make some butter this weekend. Tincture, coconut oil.
> 
> Previous grow was 3 plants. I pulled 14 jars from that. Next grow, next winter, will be one plant only.
> 
> ...


"Stems scattered throughout the yard."

Can you toss the leaves in the yard just before mowing?


----------



## Beehive (Mar 18, 2021)

lokie said:


> "Stems scattered throughout the yard."
> 
> Can you toss the leaves in the yard just before mowing?


Can you? You bet. It'll mulch it to the point you can't tell what it was. I've done it to full grown plants. Last years stems too. 

My mower needs another Fuel primer bulb. The red rubber looking thing you have to press to prime the carb. So the stems will have sit out there until I can get parts. No biggy. Since every neighbor is a stoner. Nobody notices the smell coming off the stems.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Mar 18, 2021)

Beehive said:


> Can you? You bet. It'll mulch it to the point you can't tell what it was. I've done it to full grown plants. Last years stems too.
> 
> My mower needs another Fuel primer bulb. The red rubber looking thing you have to press to prime the carb. So the stems will have sit out there until I can get parts. No biggy. Since every neighbor is a stoner. Nobody notices the smell coming off the stems.


Indeed I can, although I prefer to use all of the resources I can. Leaves, stems, stalks and root ball too. 
If it is not smoked or eaten it is composted.







I use a compost tumbler like this.


----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2021)

Hacked down the Sativas today. Cut off a bud to try yesterday and found a couple seeds.  I think I found the culprit, the Mexican Bacon. I guess I'll figure out how many there is when they dry. If there are seeds in the Dragon Fruit I just might keep some of them, might be an interesting cross. Leftovers for dinner, suds in a bit.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> Hacked down the Sativas today. Cut off a bud to try yesterday and found a couple seeds.  I think I found the culprit, the Mexican Bacon. I guess I'll figure out how many there is when they dry. If there are seeds in the Dragon Fruit I just might keep some of them, might be an interesting cross. Leftovers for dinner, suds in a bit.


me too i think in a bit.....still have 30min to go..


----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2021)

My spit donation is ready to be mailed.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> My spit donation is ready to be mailed.


might rat out some distant cousin that got away with murder.....


----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2021)

doublejj said:


> might rat out some distant cousin that got away with murder.....


Good.


----------



## Yande (Mar 18, 2021)

The main reason I come to work every morning. A mate roasts the coffee. Nice drop.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 18, 2021)

I made myself laugh thinking up silly names for prescription drugs

Like Mydogspotumab


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I made myself laugh thinking up silly names for prescription drugs
> 
> Like Mydogspotumab


My old firm worked on a Viagra competitor: mycoxaphyllin.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 18, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> My old firm worked on a Viagra competitor: mycoxaphyllin.


Your "old firm"?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 18, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Your "old firm"?


I am both old and firm.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 18, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I am both old and firm.


Way to hit the slow pitch


----------



## manfredo (Mar 18, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I made myself laugh thinking up silly names for prescription drugs
> 
> Like Mydogspotumab


I want some of what you are smoking


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 18, 2021)

Me too....


----------



## manfredo (Mar 18, 2021)

Someone should teach a class on dab rig terminology...Holy shit, Titanium, quartz, ceramic. bangers, nails, enails...and soooo much more. But I am getting there! Sloooowly  

Heard from an old buddy tonight...was a real good buddy back in the day. Him and his wife both had covid, she got real sick and a heart attack right after that they think was related, now they found cysts in her lungs and are going in for a biopsy...and my buddy is having a hip replacement the following day. This poor guy has been through more shit...stage 3 Hodgins disease , lung cancer, and much more


----------



## Arkos (Mar 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> This poor guy has been through more shit...stage 3 Hodgins disease , lung cancer, and much more


Jesus man some people just can't catch
a break, I hope your buddy and his wife pull through, sounds like their tough and will make it .


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 18, 2021)

Crawlspaces suck!


----------



## Yande (Mar 19, 2021)

Different country, different situation. Had an operation/Procedure last Saturday, looking for Varices.. "Esophageal *varices* are abnormal, enlarged *veins* in the tube that connects the *throat* and stomach (*esophagus*) . The liver, being damaged, can back up blood whilst it works to process it. If they rupture, it can be fatel. My damaged liver was from a wayward youth, being diagnosed with Hepatitus, Non A, Non B, back in 1977. Turns out it was Hep C, yes.... from a wayward youth. Hep C chewed away at my liver for 40 or more years (thank God/Allah I smoked dope and didn't drink alcohol!) until a few years ago when my Dr. said, "We can cure that!" My Gov't supplied me with 90 tablets, at a total cost of $AUD94,000, and Hep C was cured. In the mean time, they found a Lesion on my Liver (Cancer) and a simple operation later, that too was cured. (Micro Ablation - google it) So, since that op, I have gone from monthly, to 3 monthly, 6 monthly and now 9 monthly CT Scans, and consider myself one very lucky individual. Unlike say, Lou Reed, David Bowie, Chopper Reid and many, many others.. 
I am a firm believer in our socialist medical system and do not understand those that chose to have private cover. Their choice I know. But considering my and my wife's brain anneurysm, which lead to open brain surgery, has not cost us a cent, apart from our usual Dr., visitation fees, for us, it is a no brainer. 
If you are over 50, perhaps get yourself some tests done. Don't want to wait until it is too late. I had NO SYMPTOMS! NONE.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 19, 2021)

Yande said:


> Different country, different situation. Had an operation/Procedure last Saturday, looking for Varices.. "Esophageal *varices* are abnormal, enlarged *veins* in the tube that connects the *throat* and stomach (*esophagus*) . The liver, being damaged, can back up blood whilst it works to process it. If they rupture, it can be fatel. My damaged liver was from a wayward youth, being diagnosed with Hepatitus, Non A, Non B, back in 1977. Turns out it was Hep C, yes.... from a wayward youth. Hep C chewed away at my liver for 40 or more years (thank God/Allah I smoked dope and didn't drink alcohol!) until a few years ago when my Dr. said, "We can cure that!" My Gov't supplied me with 90 tablets, at a total cost of $AUD94,000, and Hep C was cured. In the mean time, they found a Lesion on my Liver (Cancer) and a simple operation later, that too was cured. (Micro Ablation - google it) So, since that op, I have gone from monthly, to 3 monthly, 6 monthly and now 9 monthly CT Scans, and consider myself one very lucky individual. Unlike say, Lou Reed, David Bowie, Chopper Reid and many, many others..
> I am a firm believer in our socialist medical system and do not understand those that chose to have private cover. Their choice I know. But considering my and my wife's brain anneurysm, which lead to open brain surgery, has not cost us a cent, apart from our usual Dr., visitation fees, for us, it is a no brainer.
> If you are over 50, perhaps get yourself some tests done. Don't want to wait until it is too late. I had NO SYMPTOMS! NONE.


Consider yourself very lucky! I was one of the Guinea pigs for hep c treatment. Back in about 1988 I was diagnosed with hep c, and I sure wish I had done nothing about it. I listened to a quack doctor, who have me chemo for a full year, only to have the hep c come back with a vengeance, and nearly kill me. I had a viral load of over 5 million. I later found out that treatment only had a -5% chance of working, and I wasn't told it could make things worse if it didn't work. But they had a new treatment...and I was on deaths door...another full year of chemo, now with pegylated interferon and with an added med, ribovarin. 12 months of explosive diarrhea and being very sick. The treatment nearly killed me also, but in the end it cured me of the disease, but caused many other issues ...and of course a damaged liver never recovers, which is why this old dog doesn't drink.

Nowadays hep c is a fairly simple, quick treatment... Yeah, pretty sure doctors have done more damage to me than good over the years!!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Someone should teach a class on dab rig terminology...Holy shit, Titanium, quartz, ceramic. bangers, nails, enails...and soooo much more. But I am getting there! Sloooowly
> 
> Heard from an old buddy tonight...was a real good buddy back in the day. Him and his wife both had covid, she got real sick and a heart attack right after that they think was related, now they found cysts in her lungs and are going in for a biopsy...and my buddy is having a hip replacement the following day. This poor guy has been through more shit...stage 3 Hodgins disease , lung cancer, and much more


Yeah Covid is a clotting disorder, it causes endotheliailitis so a heart attack isn't an uncommon side effect. I hope your buddy gets lucky, sounds like he's ready for his luck to turn.


----------



## Arkos (Mar 19, 2021)

Arkos said:


> Replaced the hangers on my Hlgs with chains cause eh I vegged way too long


Pics or it didn't happen  

You know it going to be good shit when you got plumbing pipes


----------



## manfredo (Mar 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah Covid is a clotting disorder, it causes endotheliailitis so a heart attack isn't an uncommon side effect. I hope your buddy gets lucky, sounds like he's ready for his luck to turn.


He's like a cat with 9 lives...He had the Hodgkins disease at about age 30 with 3 young children, and it was amazing he lived through that. He's early 60's now. Poor guy was so sick and so broke...I got him stoned everyday for a year or more, just so he could get some food down. 

He kept saying last night, we are next to die, and he's not wrong


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> He's like a cat with 9 lives...He had the Hodgkins disease at about age 30 with 3 young children, and it was amazing he lived through that. He's early 60's now. Poor guy was so sick and so broke...I got him stoned everyday for a year or more, just so he could get some food down.
> 
> He kept saying last night, we are next to die, and he's not wrong


He's lucky he had you. I actually find comfort in the fact we are likely next. I think our children/grandchildren maybe offered immortality and I don't think I'd want that temptation.


----------



## Arkos (Mar 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I got him stoned everyday for a year or more, just so he could get some food down.


At least he got a good friend like you, something to be said about kindnesses and generosity in this day and age, respect.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I think our children/grandchildren maybe offered immortality


Sign me up!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> He's lucky he had you. I actually find comfort in the fact we are likely next. I think our children/grandchildren maybe offered immortality and I don't think I'd want that temptation.


I find myself thinking about death too often these days. It scares the hell outta me. Not death, but the dying part. Some people get lucky and die in their sleep, but for many there is great suffering. Scary shit!! I can't even comprehend all the people that suffered alone dying during covid.


----------



## Arkos (Mar 19, 2021)

I'm editing this crazy rambling.. Anyways, today I bleached the fuck out of the gym in the basement because I was a dumb fuck and didn't vent outside of the house... 

Say hello to green walls


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I find myself thinking about death too often these days. It scares the hell outta me. Not death, but the dying part. Some people get lucky and die in their sleep, but for many there is great suffering. Scary shit!! I can't even comprehend all the people that suffered alone dying during covid.


Besides luck I think part of dying with dignity and less pain is knowing when to say no to further treatment and go for comfort measures. Also make sure you have an advanced directive so if you have a terminal diagnosis some well meaning relative can't intervene. But quality end of life is an issue we are starting to deal with, finally.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Mar 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I find myself thinking about death too often these days. It scares the hell outta me. Not death, but the dying part. Some people get lucky and die in their sleep, but for many there is great suffering. Scary shit!! I can't even comprehend all the people that suffered alone dying during covid.


Age 65 here, I've done almost every thing I wanted and am OK with dying.
I missed out on owning a giant rabbit and walking up to Machu Picchu in case you were wondering.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 19, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> Age 65 here, I've done almost every thing I wanted and am OK with dying.
> *I missed out on owning a giant rabbit *and walking up to Machu Picchu in case you were wondering.



Harvey?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 19, 2021)

I gotta get wood again....better do it before I can't. I don't think the ground will be frozen tomorrow. 35° today......50° tomorrow.....then higher 50°'s and low 60°'s till next Thursday


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> *I gotta get wood again....better do it before I can't*. I don't think the ground will be frozen tomorrow. 35° today......50° tomorrow.....then higher 50°'s and low 60°'s till next Thursday


 I have the same concern at times; sucks getting old


----------



## raratt (Mar 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I gotta get wood again.










































Penis.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 19, 2021)

I'm happy you guys saw where I was going with that!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I find myself thinking about death too often these days. It scares the hell outta me. Not death, but the dying part. Some people get lucky and die in their sleep, but for many there is great suffering. Scary shit!! I can't even comprehend all the people that suffered alone dying during covid.


I hear what you are saying. My father died in his sleep in his mid 60s. I just turned past the half century mark, now I worry about what years I have left and what they will be like.


----------



## Arkos (Mar 19, 2021)

Make the most of it while you're here, 
you guy's have got me thinking and I've come to realize I've been a whiny little bitch these last few year's and that stop's now, thanks guy's


----------



## CikaBika (Mar 19, 2021)

I beat down Randy MArshal Record.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 19, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4857436
> Harvey?



Darko.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Besides luck I think part of dying with dignity and less pain is knowing when to say no to further treatment and go for comfort measures. Also make sure you have an advanced directive so if you have a terminal diagnosis some well meaning relative can't intervene. But quality end of life is an issue we are starting to deal with, finally.


Thats good advice, and I really do need to get an advanced directive filled out. My mom didn't;lt have one and I'm sure she would have wanted things to end a lot differently...And she was a retired nurse...It was hard to see the shit care she got...I sat by and was here advocate as much as I could be, but I have a lot of guilt.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 19, 2021)

I just got some bad news at the doctors, but I kind of made it better.

No steroid injections until 30 days after final covid injection...That would have left me in a bad way. I was just able to reschedule my 1st covid vaccine for this Sunday though, and the 2nd on April 11th I believe, so I should be able to get another steroid injection 2 months from today. Not 1 month like I wanted, but better than 3 if I waited for the covid test! And after talking to my friend last night I do not want to wait!!


----------



## raratt (Mar 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Thats good advice, and I really do need to get an advanced directive filled out. My mom didn't;lt have one and I'm sure she would have wanted things to end a lot differently...And she was a retired nurse...It was hard to see the shit care she got...I sat by and was here advocate as much as I could be, but I have a lot of guilt.


You can only do what you can do. I don't believe your mom would fault you for not doing enough.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Thats good advice, and I really do need to get an advanced directive filled out. My mom didn't;lt have one and I'm sure she would have wanted things to end a lot differently...And she was a retired nurse...It was hard to see the shit care she got...I sat by and was here advocate as much as I could be, but I have a lot of guilt.


As a nurse she understood.


----------



## raratt (Mar 19, 2021)

Hacked down my last 2 plants. Going to clean up the room and wipe it down to make sure there is no pollen left in there. I need to add a board to my pedestal to keep the plywood sheets from bending when I stand on the middle of it. I have some clones I vegged in the closet to swap in there. Going to polish the hood and move it out about 6" prior to firing it up also.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> Hacked down my last 2 plants. Going to clean up the room and wipe it down to make sure there is no pollen left in there. I need to add a board to my pedestal to keep the plywood sheets from bending when I stand on the middle of it. I have some clones I vegged in the closet to swap in there. Going to polish the hood and move it out about 6" prior to firing it up also.


Do mine next!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 19, 2021)

Spent more quality time in the crawlspace dealing with drainage issues from the kitchen sink. Oh such fun!


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 19, 2021)

My main bank completely overhauled their website so I had to redo all the external transfer procedures from/to other banks. What a PITA.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I find myself thinking about death too often these days. It scares the hell outta me. Not death, but the dying part. Some people get lucky and die in their sleep, but for many there is great suffering. Scary shit!! I can't even comprehend all the people that suffered alone dying during covid.


A doctor friend offered me a way out if I ever needed it, just had to pay plane fare. Bitch probably wants first class too


----------



## Yande (Mar 19, 2021)

Drove to "the big smoke," Sydney. 4 hours of torrential rain, flood, evacuation warnings. Pissing down. Picked up our shipment of work stuff. Wife can drive home and I can study..... how to grow weed without asking too many stupid questions on RIU. Thanks guys and gals..


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 19, 2021)

Yande said:


> But considering my and my wife's brain anneurysm, which lead to open brain surgery, has not cost us a cent, apart from our usual Dr., visitation fees, for us, it is a no brainer.


an interesting choice of words


----------



## raratt (Mar 19, 2021)

Yande said:


> Drove to "the big smoke," Sydney. 4 hours of torrential rain, flood, evacuation warnings. Pissing down. Picked up our shipment of work stuff. Wife can drive home and I can study..... how to grow weed without asking too many stupid questions on RIU. Thanks guys and gals..











How to Grow Cannabis (Easy 10-Step Guide) | Grow Weed Easy


Are you ready to start growing cannabis at home? It's surprisingly easy when you stick to the 10 simple steps in this grow guide. Start growing today!




www.growweedeasy.com


----------



## DCcan (Mar 19, 2021)

Still 15 more miles of ice to melt in the hills...down to 6 inches left in the woods now. So [email protected]#$ing cold today.
Finished up some work at a hot water boiler factory, they make nice gear. Look like mini nuclear reactors.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 19, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Still 15 more miles of ice to melt in the hills...down to 6 inches left in the woods now. So [email protected]#$ing cold today.
> Finished up some work at a hot water boiler factory, they make nice gear. Look like mini nuclear reactors.
> 
> View attachment 4857928
> ...


You seem to go to lots of factories/manufacturing facilities. How do they keep their ceiling areas up where the lights are clean? Frequent cleaning crews or some automated system?


----------



## DCcan (Mar 19, 2021)

Depends on what they are manufacturing determines how often (if ever) it gets cleaned.
Usually maintenance tasks and renovating manufacturing lines is what shakes the dust out.
Just running wet vacs usually keeps it to a minimum. Carbon fiber manufacturers and weaving places do that constantly .


----------



## DCcan (Mar 19, 2021)

You can see the engineering controls (hoods) that go over areas that need it, those are more common now.
More fresh air and filtering has been added over the years, blue fresh air ducts are common now like the ones on the ceiling.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 19, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Spent more quality time in the crawlspace dealing with drainage issues from the kitchen sink. Oh such fun!


I had to redo the bottom of my under sink cabinet, last year. I love it now. It's bright and clean and LEVEL!! Homeownership is so much fun


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 19, 2021)

DCcan said:


> You can see the engineering controls (hoods) that go over areas that need it, those are more common now.
> More fresh air and filtering has been added over the years, blue fresh air ducts are common now like the ones on the ceiling.


Yeah, I see the lateral holes in the fresh air ducts, air circulation up there would preclude dust settling


----------



## DCcan (Mar 19, 2021)

My next work sites are a bit more sedate. 
These places have limited entry because tourists would wear grooves in the floors, leave a trail of sugar.
I should have time at lunch to walk to the end of the point, see if the eagles are back yet.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> Hacked down my last 2 plants. Going to clean up the room and wipe it down to make sure there is no pollen left in there. I need to add a board to my pedestal to keep the plywood sheets from bending when I stand on the middle of it. I have some clones I vegged in the closet to swap in there. Going to polish the hood and move it out about 6" prior to firing it up also.


 Did they all get seeds or just one? Hopefully not too many...a few isn't terrible.

I have a shitload of grow work myself all of a sudden. Trimming, clones to make, and a bunch of transplanting...Not to mention time to start some tomatoes. 

And...the first day of spring starts in 40 minutes here!!  With a rocking forecast!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 19, 2021)

Got a promotion today. I'll be heading the purchasing team. It's a small step in the direction the company wants me to go. Got a nice increase to go with it. I've got plans. 
Not my 1st time in a manager position but this one, I feel is going to be different. A real challenge in a fun way.

SH420


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 19, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> Age 65 here, I've done almost every thing I wanted and am OK with dying.
> I missed out on owning a giant rabbit and walking up to Machu Picchu in case you were wondering.


Fuck that shit. I’ll never be ok with dying


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 19, 2021)

If I died tomorrow I wouldn't have to deal with all the shit in the garage


----------



## sarahJane211 (Mar 19, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuck that shit. I’ll never be ok with dying


I guess that would depend on how old you are at the moment.
Limited mobility, constant pains, chronic medical conditions, erectile dysfunction ..... you'll all get those and after a while you get a bit tired of it all.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 19, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> I guess that would depend on how old you are at the moment.
> Limited mobility, constant pains, chronic medical conditions, erectile dysfunction ..... you'll all get those and after a while you get a bit tired of it all.


I sware, i just don’t see me ever being that way.
My dad, fuckin hurting bad and just lost his wife, my stepmom, of 45 yrs is talking what you’re saying.

fuck that shit! Live as long as you can


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 19, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> If I died tomorrow I wouldn't have to deal with all the shit in the garage


Imagine having to list all the shit you lost in your garage if a fire took it all to collect what you have coming from the insurance.

Welcome to my hell. The Fire was Nov 8 2018 and i still can’t bring myself to do it


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 19, 2021)

I just love moving. I'm so happy I decided to embark on this endeavor. Especially at my busiest time of year. Sleep is honestly overrated anyways. Just super stoked with my decision right now. 

I'm just real happy to be doing all this work.

Real .........real happy.

Even better is the fact that my sons are both the perfect age not to be able to help me. 

Did i mention its my busiest time of year? And I've made a well planned, strategic move to bury my existence in the wonderful activity we all know as work.

Just love that I'm moving. 






Hecka fun. 

@420God wanna jump on our bikes and dissappear to Mexico with me? I'll let you be the leader of our new cartel.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 19, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> I just love moving. I'm so happy I decided to embark on this endeavor. Especially at my busiest time of year. Sleep is honestly overrated anyways. Just super stoked with my decision right now.
> 
> I'm just real happy to be doing all this work.
> 
> ...



Lol! Thanks, bro. I needed that laugh. Love your posts, glad you're back. Now stop yapping and get back to work, those boxes ain't gonna move themselves.


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 19, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol! Thanks, bro. I needed that laugh. Love your posts, glad you're back. Now stop yapping and get back to work, those boxes ain't gonna move themselves.


You'll never understand how perfect your timing was ........lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 19, 2021)

I just suck after all this. Incited and weather is changing for the better. LMAO! Do what you can. Always have another purpose in the morning. LOL. 

Best to all.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 20, 2021)

Bubba, bacon & coffee for breakfast. Then find the mud boots.
( beans and fries afterward...gaining 5lb a month on bubba )

Time to sow the poppies, they love germinating in near frozen cold mud.
The perennials need to be cleaned up, they should show signs of life soon.
Also prepping some seed trays, herbs and flowers.


----------



## raratt (Mar 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Did they all get seeds or just one?


Not sure yet, just hacked them all once I found seeds in one of the plants. With the way they were moved around in front of the fan I would think they would all have some.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> Not sure yet, just hacked them all once I found seeds in one of the plants. With the way they were moved around in front of the fan I would think they would all have some.


That sucks bro. Been through that a few times unfortunately.
I religiously, especially with new strains, at around the end of stretch which is when I stake, tie, and lollipop, look for nuts. They’re usually gonna be on the bottom 1/3 - 1/2 of the plant if they’re gonna have em. Gotta pluck em or ditch the plants by around that 3week mark because thats when they will start to open and fuck shit up


----------



## raratt (Mar 20, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> That sucks bro. Been through that a few times unfortunately.
> I religiously, especially with new strains, at around the end of stretch which is when I stake, tie, and lollipop, look for nuts. They’re usually gonna be on the bottom 1/3 - 1/2 of the plant if they’re gonna have em. Gotta pluck em or ditch the plants by around that 3week mark because thats when they will start to open and fuck shit up


I guess I've been lucky so far and not had to deal with it. I have gotten a little complacent and not paid enough attention. Lesson learned. At least the clones I took are big enough to up pot and put them into flower, I'll keep a close eye on these.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Someone should teach a class on dab rig terminology...Holy shit, Titanium, quartz, ceramic. bangers, nails, enails...and soooo much more. But I am getting there! Sloooowly
> 
> Heard from an old buddy tonight...was a real good buddy back in the day. Him and his wife both had covid, she got real sick and a heart attack right after that they think was related, now they found cysts in her lungs and are going in for a biopsy...and my buddy is having a hip replacement the following day. This poor guy has been through more shit...stage 3 Hodgins disease , lung cancer, and much more


My nephews wife died from a massive stroke just before Christmas. She tested negative for covid but positive for the antibodies, so she had covid and didn't even know it. 
No way to prove it, but covid is probably the root cause of her stroke. She was only 33 years old with no medical issues.


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 20, 2021)

I found an old box of batteries a few butterfly knives and some Black Cats. Honestly, at first I was confused. I didnt remember putting all my gravity knives and explosives into a box and tucking them into a cabinet I never used. Luckily, moving has me in places I never dreamed of being. Anywho, I reached into this magical box and grabbed my anodized green butterfly knife. It felt like it had never left my hand. I proceeded to swing that fucker like my hand was on fire. Click, clack, whoosh .......some real badass noises were emitting from this death tornado in my hand. No joke, at one point, I was spinning it so fast it looked like it was going BACKWARDS!!!!!. FUCKING MAGICAL MOMEMT FOLKS. I could have continued for days. My wrists know no boundaries, let's just say they've been conditioned quite well. My spiritual moment came to an end as soon as I stopped. I realized I had cut my finger a few times. Not terribly bad, just enough to cause a decent bleed. So obviously I had to check out the M80's and Black cats now. I grab a couple in my hand as im going out for a smoke. As soon as I walk out, my brother in law shows up. He doesn't trust me with fire, explosives, or fast vehicles. In his defense I did melt pajama pants to his leg and almost blow off his testicles on vacation a few years back. WHAT!!!!! He shouldn't have been standing there. How'd i know twisting the fuses of two high explosive charges could end in one being launched into his groin before exploding. I call that an act of nature. Can't control those things.

Anyways, my brother in law is outside when I walk out to smoke with these firecrackers this morning. We greet eachother and he asks to borrow my drill etc etc. Meanwhile he has no idea that yours truly has firecrackers. He wouldn't be in the same county as me if he knew. So as were walking between vehicles to my shop, I covertly light the firecracker with my cigarette and toss it over my head towards him. I took off running straight and he takes off going back between the cars. When the firecracker popped, it didn't sound like it was in the right area. Well...... it wasn't. I tossed the firecracker and it landed in his shoe. He literally ran off with it LMFAO. It landed right in between his heel and the back of his shoe. He came over and his sock was black and he had a nice little raspberry. The first words out of both of our mouths was, "I cant believe i did this again". That's right folks, I actually had thrown a firecracker in this man's shoe before.......lol wtf. We actually laughed pretty hard about it. Then my wife opens the door to throw some boxes out on the porch. She heard the firecracker and laughter and asked what happened. Her first words were ..... AGAIN?. Then she noticed the cut on my finger. After explaining myself I had absolutely no question on who had boxed up all my goodies and hid them in the cabinet years prior... lol


Back to work.


----------



## raratt (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Mar 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> Not sure yet, just hacked them all once I found seeds in one of the plants. With the way they were moved around in front of the fan I would think they would all have some.


Not necessarily. My last grow I had 10 different strains, and many were testers. I kept a careful eye on them, but 1 did slip by and have a few seeds...and only a very few, I got lucky. That's the scary thing about multiple strains of testers!!

Then I just saw a banana and plucked it this am in the flower room, but the plants are ready to chop anyways. In fact I should start trimming today, but probably won't lol. 

I survived the funeral, family is gone, and hopefully no one infected me...and my 1st covid shot is tomorrow at 12:30 pm!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> ...and my 1st covid shot is tomorrow at 12:30 pm!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 20, 2021)

I got to hold my little 15 months old nephew, and he made some really funny faces, like who the f*** are you, and give me back to my momma NOW!!


----------



## BucketGrower (Mar 20, 2021)

Woke up, made coffee. Went on computer. Here I am!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2021)

BucketGrower said:


> Woke up, made coffee. Went on computer. Here I am!


Those seven years offline show that your writing style and pattern are profoundly changed. I wonder what kind of experience does that to a person.


----------



## BucketGrower (Mar 20, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Those seven years offline show that your writing style and pattern are profoundly changed. I wonder what kind of experience does that to a person.


Mushrooms.


----------



## raratt (Mar 20, 2021)

Grow room cleaned (as good as it will be) and the hangar hooks moved out 5 inches. Looks like a lot of room in there at the moment. Fit test of the hood is acceptable. Added some little spacers to my self draining saucers to direct the water to the drains. Need to polish one of the hoods a little better then I'll get the clones potted and WRITE DOWN when I put them in there to flower. Probably don't need to veg them any longer. Going to keep one for a mother.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2021)

BucketGrower said:


> Mushrooms.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 20, 2021)

One of those sickly re-veg plants I posted a picture of a couple weeks ago. now looking pretty healthy and about 4 ft tall begging to go to the flower room. Gonna I pull a tray of clones off them first!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 20, 2021)

Done one for myself. Sky, Sea , sand.


----------



## raratt (Mar 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Can I pull a tray of clones off them first


----------



## manfredo (Mar 20, 2021)

raratt said:


>


That's what happens when I use my phone!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> Grow room cleaned (as good as it will be) and the hangar hooks moved out 5 inches. Looks like a lot of room in there at the moment. Fit test of the hood is acceptable. Added some little spacers to my self draining saucers to direct the water to the drains. Need to polish one of the hoods a little better then I'll get the clones potted and WRITE DOWN when I put them in there to flower. Probably don't need to veg them any longer. Going to keep one for a mother.View attachment 4858568View attachment 4858569View attachment 4858570View attachment 4858571View attachment 4858572


I thought you were growin mushrooms in sand for a minute. Nice set up!


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 20, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> @420God wanna jump on our bikes and dissappear to Mexico with me? I'll let you be the leader of our new cartel.


Kickstands up at 7:00AM Mo’s Egg House, Temecula, CA. Tacos and beer upon arrival at Ruben’s Campo in San Felipehttps://www.biltwellinc.com/blogs/wtf/el-diablo-run-2021-schedule

My youngest called looking for his passport.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 20, 2021)

Just tried pressing a whole Bud without a bag for the first time. It was probably about a 3 g nug of lemon Diesel. It actually went much better this time, probably cuz my tile was at the right temperature instead of Frozen. Now I might be in the mood to cut clones


----------



## raratt (Mar 20, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> mushrooms in sand


They like vermiculite.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> They like vermiculite.


Yeah that is good stuff. I love the color and would be into growing some.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 20, 2021)

Dabs and clones are probably not smart. I wonder how many I forgot to dip in the dippin grow?! Fitting it's the first day of spring and these are probably destined for outdoors mostly


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 20, 2021)

I accidentally killed my chemdawg seedlings last night. we didn’t to wait for the mailman to bring more so we made a day trip to Niagara Falls. They were out of chemdawg so I bought bubba‘s gift this time.

Considering how nice it was today, it wasn’t very crowded.



i finally got to do the zip line. Normally there’s a huge lineup, today there was no wait.



On the way home we stopped to see a wrecked boat. I’ve drove by it a million times but never stopped to see it up close



fun day.


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Mar 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I accidentally killed my chemdawg seedlings last night. we didn’t to wait for the mailman to bring more so we made a day trip to Niagara Falls. They were out of chemdawg so I bought bubba‘s gift this time.
> 
> Considering how nice it was today, it wasn’t very crowded.
> 
> ...


Interesting boat. A steel hulled sail boat? Do you know anything about it?


----------



## raratt (Mar 20, 2021)

Got the tiller running and drove it down to the patio so I can check out what's up with the gear shift. Doesn't want to engage the tines. Played in the fire pit for awhile and burned up some of the old kitchen light surround. Steak for dinner, with fresh steamed asparagus. Buds and suds in a bit.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 20, 2021)

Bubbas.dad1 said:


> Interesting boat. A steel hulled sail boat? Do you know anything about it?











That Abandoned Ship into Niagara: "La Grande Hermine"


Header Image by: Christine Hess Almost every time I am traveling on the QEW from Toronto to Niagara Falls, my son will point out one of Niagara's most promin




www.cliftonhill.com


----------



## manfredo (Mar 20, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah that is good stuff. I love the color and would be into growing some.


I would love to myself. One of these days maybe. 

I had a college student tenant once who had a mushroom grow in his spare bedroom...I remember him well, because he infested the place with bedbugs too!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I accidentally killed my chemdawg seedlings last night. we didn’t to wait for the mailman to bring more so we made a day trip to Niagara Falls. They were out of chemdawg so I bought bubba‘s gift this time.
> 
> Considering how nice it was today, it wasn’t very crowded.
> 
> ...


That's so cool!

Niagra Falls is a day trip for me too... Google just told me 3 hours 40 minutes one way. I've been there a few times, but have never ventured to the Canadian side...My friends say it is much nicer on your side I have never been there in the winter/spring with ice though...pretty!!.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 20, 2021)

5am, smokin a joint in the fog, I come around the corner and found these. Full panic stop. 
I couldn't see the road or water, just 2 ghost ships coming at me. Thought I was in the Twilight Zone, and hadn't had coffee yet.


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Mar 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That Abandoned Ship into Niagara: "La Grande Hermine"
> 
> 
> Header Image by: Christine Hess Almost every time I am traveling on the QEW from Toronto to Niagara Falls, my son will point out one of Niagara's most promin
> ...


Thanks. That boat had a varied history, I would guess it’s way too far gone to fix it up. And getting permits for use as a public structure would be hard here, in Michigan.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 20, 2021)

So I am shopping for a dab rig. What do you all recommend for a banger, quartz or titanium seem most popular? I read titanium is better for high temps and quartz is better for lower temps.

I like the style and shape of this simple clear glass dab rig but wish it was a little bigger. $170 complete on sale, 3 year warranty. Anyone bought from Puffingbird?










Pyramid Dab Rig W/ Enail Kit | Enail Bundles For Sale | Free Shipping


One hell of a deal! This enail bundle sale contains two of our most popular items listed on PuffingBird.com: The quartz enail dab kit and the fixed inline diffuser pyramid dab rig. Buying this bundle will save you more than $120 in total! WHAT'S IN THE BOX???!!! 1 X Pyramid Dab Rig 1 X 14mm...




puffingbird.com


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 20, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Imagine having to list all the shit you lost in your garage if a fire took it all to collect what you have coming from the insurance.
> 
> Welcome to my hell. The Fire was Nov 8 2018 and i still can’t bring myself to do it


You have a running list as you remember what was there? Think I'm going to start one for us and ours is only 10x20 How's the house coming along?


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Mar 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Dabs and clones are probably not smart. I wonder how many I forgot to dip in the dippin grow?! Fitting it's the first day of spring and these are probably destined for outdoors mostlyView attachment 4858672


 Shit happens, to us all. Energetic day today. Cleaned out old grow, mixed compost, tended my 4 worm bins and then I filled my Clone King 36 with super nice clones of 6 separate strains! Super productive. And then,  somebody forgot to label his clones.  . Guess I was higher than I thought.


----------



## lokie (Mar 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> So I am shopping for a dab rig. What do you all recommend for a banger, quartz or titanium seem most popular? I read titanium is better for high temps and quartz is better for lower temps.
> 
> I like the style and shape of this simple clear glass dab rig but wish it was a little bigger. $170 complete on sale, 3 year warranty. Anyone bought from Puffingbird?
> 
> ...


Looks good.

And stoner approved too. lol


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 20, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> Shit happens, to us all. Energetic day today. Cleaned out old grow, mixed compost, tended my 4 worm bins and then I filled my Clone King 36 with super nice clones of 6 separate strains! Super productive. And then,  somebody forgot to label his clones.  . Guess I was higher than I thought.


Isn't smoking and gardening the best!?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I accidentally killed my chemdawg seedlings last night. we didn’t to wait for the mailman to bring more so we made a day trip to Niagara Falls. They were out of chemdawg so I bought bubba‘s gift this time.
> 
> Considering how nice it was today, it wasn’t very crowded.
> 
> ...


Trash I can handle seeing on the water.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 20, 2021)

lokie said:


> Looks good.
> 
> And stoner approved too. lol


I'm glad you posted that...I like everything except the mouth piece, so I'll keep looking, but it does rip...Funny video.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I accidentally killed my chemdawg seedlings last night. we didn’t to wait for the mailman to bring more so we made a day trip to Niagara Falls. They were out of chemdawg so I bought bubba‘s gift this time.
> 
> Considering how nice it was today, it wasn’t very crowded.
> 
> ...


What is gorgeous, what are you gonna smoke in the future?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> Got the tiller running and drove it down to the patio so I can check out what's up with the gear shift. Doesn't want to engage the tines. Played in the fire pit for awhile and burned up some of the old kitchen light surround. Steak for dinner, with fresh steamed asparagus. Buds and suds in a bit.


Calling @GreatwhiteNorth 



Although I think you are right, this is a union shop and we should consult the USCG


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Calling @GreatwhiteNorth
> Although I think you are right, this is a union shop and we should consult the USCG


What is this tiller of which you speak? This is the only ground rearranging equipment with which I'm familiar.


----------



## Rewerb (Mar 21, 2021)

New Toy!



It's the 8L version.

Currently creating a double-batch of chili.

Winter is coming, so there will be much Sunday afternoon cookage-action to ensue.... At least that's how I rationalised it to SWMBO.

'Didnt tell the Mrs that it's also probably great for processing large quantities of oil, but she probably already knew that....


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 21, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> You have a running list as you remember what was there? Think I'm going to start one for us and ours is only 10x20 How's the house coming along?


No list of the garage contents started yet lol. They want it all via this excel spreadsheet. I got the kitchen and a bedroom done but that’s it.
This is all the info about each item they need:
A brief description. Age. Condition. Replacement cost.

sucks. And then they depreciate each item. It bullshit.

just yesterday am now 99.99% done with framing. Got the hvac in. Plumbing is almost ready. Gonna start electrical soon and then I just need to get the sprinkler guy in so I can insulate and rock. Getting back on the exterior tomorrow morning


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 21, 2021)

Rewerb said:


> New Toy!
> 
> View attachment 4858978
> 
> ...


I have that one! (almost; mine is the Duo Crisp. It has a sous-vide setting which totally rocks.)
A friend got it for me for Christmas!
Man does it do a wicked medium-boiled egg. Four minutes cook “high”, four minutes natural release, four minutes in cold water “boom!” done.

I stir my raw eggs vigorously but carefully  in cold water for a minute just before cooking. This centers the yolks.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 21, 2021)

Rewerb said:


> New Toy!
> 
> View attachment 4858978
> 
> ...


Yup I've used mine for oil it does a quick and good job. I love mine even though it's the competitor. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> No list of the garage contents started yet lol. They want it all via this excel spreadsheet. I got the kitchen and a bedroom done but that’s it.
> This is all the info about each item they need:
> A brief description. Age. Condition. Replacement cost.
> 
> ...


How's the back holding up?


----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Calling @GreatwhiteNorth
> 
> 
> 
> Although I think you are right, this is a union shop and we should consult the USCG


My nautical tiller left with the boat.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 21, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What is this tiller of which you speak? This is the only ground rearranging equipment with which I'm familiar.
> 
> View attachment 4858876


That’s a drag


----------



## Arkos (Mar 21, 2021)

Rewerb said:


> New Toy!
> 
> View attachment 4858978
> 
> It's the 8L version.


I advice you to immediately make mexican chicken tortilla soup, you'll thank me later.

It's a dream for infusing with too, slow cook setting on low for 12 hours and my wife was asking me to call our dog and tell him to start cooking dinner...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 21, 2021)

Arkos said:


> I advice you to immediately make mexican chicken tortilla soup, you'll thank me later.
> 
> It's a dream for infusing with too, slow cook setting on low for 12 hours and my wife was asking me to call our dog and tell him to start cooking dinner...


Do you have a favorite recipe?


----------



## Arkos (Mar 21, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Do you have a favorite recipe?


This one is similar but we skip the tortillas and put a little grated cheddar and sour cream on top, delicious.








Instant Pot Chicken Tortilla Soup Is The Coziest Winter Dinner


Really—you can't mess it up.




www.delish.com


----------



## lokie (Mar 21, 2021)

Arkos said:


> In sorry bro it's been a few months and I'm s super stoner  But I'll have a look see in a few, lights coming on this very moment.


You have entered TnT!


----------



## Arkos (Mar 21, 2021)

lokie said:


> You have entered TnT!


Lolol I most definitely qualify 
Here's our Christmas card last year


----------



## Bareback (Mar 21, 2021)

Peanut butter ice cream mmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2021)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 4859222
> Peanut butter ice cream mmmmmmmmmmmm.


I knew a girl that used to collect cocks...


----------



## Bareback (Mar 21, 2021)

Ohh I forgot 

A new jump-ohh-lean for the grandkids..... and it’s such a joy to cut grass around.....yay!


----------



## Arkos (Mar 21, 2021)

Bareback said:


> A new jump-ohh-lean for the grandkids


It's the best baby sitter money can buy, money well spent


----------



## lokie (Mar 21, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Ohh I forgot View attachment 4859226
> 
> A new jump-ohh-lean for the grandkids..... and it’s such a joy to cut grass around.....yay!


If you put in a pool next to it you would have the beginnings of a meme factory.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> I knew a girl that used to collect cocks...


Lorena?


----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Lorena?


You too?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> You too?


Nope, I've still got one.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 21, 2021)

lokie said:


> If you put in a pool next to it you would have the beginnings of a meme factory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Growing up we where jumping out the 2nd story onto one.....friend knocked his two front teeth out. I've had lots of fun and pain on them. Wait till they start putting duck tape on their skis and boards edges


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> So I am shopping for a dab rig. What do you all recommend for a banger, quartz or titanium seem most popular? I read titanium is better for high temps and quartz is better for lower temps.
> 
> I like the style and shape of this simple clear glass dab rig but wish it was a little bigger. $170 complete on sale, 3 year warranty. Anyone bought from Puffingbird?
> 
> ...


I have broken so many quartz bangers i gave up....and just stick to the titanium. you will probably want try them both


----------



## lokie (Mar 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Growing up we where jumping out the 2nd story onto one.....friend knocked his two front teeth out. I've had lots of fun and pain on them. Wait till they start putting duck tape on their skis and boards edges


I was cool with the whole trampoline thing, until I saw blood. My own blood.
Never went over the side but kneed myself in the face more than enough to decide I was following the wrong path to fun.


----------



## Newb2indoor (Mar 21, 2021)

I live in Maine and today I opened my windows to let the breeze in for the first time in six months. It’s a big accomplishment. Yay spring!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 21, 2021)

Newb2indoor said:


> I live in Maine and today I opened my windows to let the breeze in for the first time in six months. It’s a big accomplishment. Yay spring!


Sweet. I didn't have much of a winter here. The late season snow showers reminded of home. What I really miss is the ocean.


----------



## Newb2indoor (Mar 21, 2021)

dannyboy602 said:


> Sweet. I didn't have much of a winter here. The late season snow showers reminded of home. What I really miss is the ocean.


It was a relatively mild winter here. Not too much snow and only a day or two of negatives. I love the ocean so much!


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 21, 2021)

Dropped my lunch on the ground getting out of the car this Morning, fucken Monday’s.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 21, 2021)

dannyboy602 said:


> Sweet. I didn't have much of a winter here. The late season snow showers reminded of home. What I really miss is the ocean.


Good to see you! Stick around hun


----------



## manfredo (Mar 21, 2021)

Just stopped and picked up some burgers and dogs for the grill. Gorgeous day, went for a walk at the park and a short bike ride. And best of all, got my 1st covid shot, thank you Pfizer.


----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2021)

The ROTOtiller seems to be operational now. Manual said I had to remove the drive belt guard and left wheel to adjust the "clutch" cable. After spending a couple hours trying to remove a tire and rim that have been in place for 20 years I noticed the adjuster was on top of the shroud.  
Had to use the torch to get the screw to yield, but I won. Need to get the veggie garden prepped for plants.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> The ROTOtiller seems to be operational now. Manual said I had to remove the drive belt guard and left wheel to adjust the "clutch" cable. After spending a couple hours trying to remove a tire and rim that have been in place for 20 years I noticed the adjuster was on top of the shroud.
> Had to use the torch to get the screw to yield, but I won. Need to get the veggie garden prepped for plants.


Me working on cars in my head.

Me in reality

And if a mate helps me


----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2021)

Bobble bags showed up today.


----------



## Beermetheus (Mar 21, 2021)

dannyboy602 said:


> Sweet. I didn't have much of a winter here. The late season snow showers reminded of home. What I really miss is the ocean.


The ocean is the best playground! I've been messing with the wife's uncle's Hobie sailing kayak a lot lately. Wish I did it sooner.


----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2021)

Beermetheus said:


> The ocean is the best playground! I've been messing with the wife's uncle's Hobie sailing kayak a lot lately. Wish I did it sooner.


Need to get an ocean kayak and go fishing outside the reef.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 21, 2021)

Beermetheus said:


> The ocean is the best playground! I've been messing with the wife's uncle's Hobie sailing kayak a lot lately. Wish I did it sooner.


twin outriggers?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> Need to get an ocean kayak and go fishing outside the reef.


Never done ocean stuff but we love our boats!


----------



## Beermetheus (Mar 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> Need to get an ocean kayak and go fishing outside the reef.


We catch dinner a lot like this.


----------



## Beermetheus (Mar 21, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> twin outriggers?


Yes.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2021)

Beermetheus said:


> We catch dinner a lot like this.


2 ocean kayaks on top of my camper, Baja Mexico circa 1990's...


----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2021)

Beermetheus said:


> We catch dinner a lot like this.


I caught a big Trevally inside the reef, one of the best fish I have ever eaten. Lost another that wrapped the line around a coral head.


----------



## Beermetheus (Mar 21, 2021)

doublejj said:


> 2 ocean kayaks on top of my camper, Baja Mexico circa 1990's...
> View attachment 4859525


That's dope! Where abouts in Baja?


----------



## Beermetheus (Mar 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> I caught a big Trevally inside the reef, one of the best fish I have ever eaten.


Those got some fight in them!


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> How's the back holding up?


Driving still destroys me


----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2021)

Beermetheus said:


> Those got some fight in them!


They one I brought in weighed about 35-40 lbs, didn't have a scale. It was some work running up and down the beach, at night even...lol.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2021)

Beermetheus said:


> That's dope! Where abouts in Baja?


all over.....that pic was taken about 600miles below the border at Laguna Manuela. Beautiful lagoon about 1/2 way down the pacific side. Loaded with lobsters..


----------



## Beermetheus (Mar 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> They one I brought in weighed about 35-40 lbs, didn't have a scale. It was some work running up and down the beach, at night even...lol.


That's breakfast, lunch, and dinner for a week. Lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> I caught a big Trevally inside the reef, one of the best fish I have ever eaten. Lost another that wrapped the line around a coral head.


I've always wanted to catch a GT.
Perhaps Momma & I could work in a fishing trip to the Seychelles some day.


----------



## Beermetheus (Mar 21, 2021)

doublejj said:


> all over.....that pic was taken about 600miles below the border at Laguna Manuela. Beautiful lagoon about 1/2 down the pacific side. Loaded with lobsters..
> View attachment 4859527


That's badass! I've only been to Loret, it was probably one of my best trips. I wonder if the lobsters are as plentiful these days.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> The ROTOtiller seems to be operational now. Manual said I had to remove the drive belt guard and left wheel to adjust the "clutch" cable. After spending a couple hours trying to remove a tire and rim that have been in place for 20 years I noticed the adjuster was on top of the shroud.
> Had to use the torch to get the screw to yield, but I won. Need to get the veggie garden prepped for plants.


I'll give you a couple dabs to do mine too


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 21, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've always wanted to catch a GT.
> Perhaps Momma & I could work in a fishing trip to the Seychelles some day.


I know a beach that’s a plane flight and 8 hours in a car but you will catch at least a dozen GT’s in 2 hours. Just got watch the sharks and croc’s


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2021)

Beermetheus said:


> That's badass! I've only been to Loret, it was probably one of my best trips. I wonder if the lobsters are as plentiful these days.


My dogs catching their own lobsters in Baja.......


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2021)

our dogs loved Baja.....


----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've always wanted to catch a GT.
> Perhaps Momma & I could work in a fishing trip to the Seychelles some day.


Has to be the toughest fish to bring in of any I have caught in my life. I caught a 62 pound Tuna there but the fight wasn't as hard as the smaller Trevally.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've always wanted to catch a GT.
> Perhaps Momma & I could work in a fishing trip to the Seychelles some day.


in baja we fished for Roosterfish from shore. I managed to catch a few small ones, but hooked several that spooled me....


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 21, 2021)

doublejj said:


> our dogs loved Baja.....
> View attachment 4859543


I miss my dogs, I’ve taken a lot less holidays since they passed. I did more for them, then I did for myself lol. Top pic that one mate


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 21, 2021)

I've caught lots of big Jack Caravelle, Roosters, Bone fish, Tarpon, Bill fish, Tuna etc... and they say lb for lb nothing out fights a Milkfish.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 21, 2021)

doublejj said:


> our dogs loved Baja.....
> View attachment 4859543



This is one of my girl on her last camping trip, she passed not to long after this pic was taken. I always felt like she was looking back at me saying good luck.

Edit: Toolangi state forest was the place I took this pic, central Victoria the start of the High Country.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 21, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> I miss my dogs, I’ve taken a lot less holidays since they passed. I did more for them, then I did for myself lol. Top pic that one mate


we used to fly down to Baja on vacation but i missed our dogs, so I bought a truck and camper so we could take them on vacation with us. They absolutely loved beach camping...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That's so cool!
> 
> Niagra Falls is a day trip for me too... Google just told me 3 hours 40 minutes one way. I've been there a few times, but have never ventured to the Canadian side...My friends say it is much nicer on your side I have never been there in the winter/spring with ice though...pretty!!.


About a 90 minute drive for me. Having been on both sides, I like the Canadian side better. You have a better view of the horseshoe falls and the US falls. Niagara Falls State Park is pretty cool tho, we don't have anything like that on the Canadian side. It was gorgeous out, like 15°C and as you got closer to horseshoe falls the temperature started dropping quickly with all the mist in the air. 



curious2garden said:


> What is gorgeous, what are you gonna smoke in the future?


It is, I was awesome to get out an enjoy the nice weather and scenery. I want to try and get out and explore our backyard every weekend. I'm getting really sick of staying home lol. Next grow is Bubba's gift from humboldt, I'm taking down the wedding cake next weekend. On Friday I was moving some boxes around looking for the barbecue scraper. One box was a lot heavier than I realized and dropped it right on my light and tray of seedlings lol. Light survived, only a broken tube, but four of five seedlings were squished flat.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> About a 90 minute drive for me. Having been on both sides, I like the Canadian side better. You have a better view of the horseshoe falls and the US falls. Niagara Falls State Park is pretty cool tho, we don't have anything like that on the Canadian side. It was gorgeous out, like 15°C and as you got closer to horseshoe falls the temperature started dropping quickly with all the mist in the air.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I've dropped a light on plants but they were older and recovered ok. Seedlings and a box, ouch!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah I've dropped a light on plants but they were older and recovered ok. Seedlings and a box, ouch!


Funny thing is I wasn't even mad at myself. It kinda hurts to lose a hundred bucks right now, but the first thought in my head was road trip! Niagara Falls is the only place in the province where you can buy seeds in person that I know of.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Funny thing is I wasn't even mad at myself. It kinda hurts to lose a hundred bucks right now, but the first thought in my head was road trip! Niagara Falls is the only place in the province where you can buy seeds in person that I know of.


Gotta break a few eggs to make an omelette!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Gotta break a few eggs to make an omelette!


Next weekend I want to go hiking on the bloor viaduct here in Toronto. I haven't been on that trail since I first moved here. 









Bloor Viaduct – Hiking the GTA


Posts about Bloor Viaduct written by hikingthegta




hikingthegta.com


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Next weekend I want to go hiking on the bloor viaduct here in Toronto. I haven't been on that trail since I first moved here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Beautiful


You often forget all the fun outdoors things you can do without having to spend a penny. Hamilton has a lot of really nice trails around the escarpment too. Reading some of the trial reviews it looks like they're still too muddy for casual hikers.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> On Friday I was moving some boxes around looking for the barbecue scraper. One box was a lot heavier than I realized and dropped it right on my light and tray of seedlings lol. Light survived, only a broken tube, but four of five seedlings were squished flat.


I thought you knew how to operate a box or two


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 22, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> I thought you knew how to operate a box or two


clearly I lack experience with big heavy boxes.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 22, 2021)

I blew the water out of my exhaust system.

I think I accumulated it letting the car run for a few minutes twice a month over the winter. It was dripping out of a little valve in front of the mufflers.

I'll just use my battery tender next year during the off road winter months. That was a lot of water.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Mar 22, 2021)

when ya gotta go ya gotta go ..


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2021)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4860094View attachment 4860095
> 
> I blew the water out of my exhaust system.
> 
> ...


My ‘92 Civic VX got sixty-plus mpg. Unless it was a 100+ day, the exhaust system never got hot enough to dry itself. Muffler rusted through.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Mar 22, 2021)

???


----------



## Mohican (Mar 22, 2021)

Cork it up after use.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 22, 2021)

doublejj said:


> My dogs catching their own lobsters in Baja.......
> View attachment 4859538View attachment 4859539View attachment 4859540


lol 
I thought it was poop in the water!


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> clearly I lack experience with big heavy boxes.


I thought you were all about equality. 
Big boxes matter


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2021)

OK, so I didn't take the day off, just had to do a couple things. Broke apart the root balls from the last grow and put the soil in the compost bin. I probably should find some stuff to amend the soil with. Loaded the dishwasher, and put some rooting hormone on a couple pineapple babies and potted them. Don't know if they will grow, kinda hope they die. Those leaves are like hacksaw blades. I'd rather see the Mrs. grow another Plumeria.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 22, 2021)

250 wedding cake clones in trays delivered to the crew. Those are 20gl smart pots......It's official, it's on!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 22, 2021)

crew has been prepping greenhouse #2. Will plant in about 2 weeks....


----------



## Beermetheus (Mar 22, 2021)

doublejj said:


> crew has been prepping greenhouse #2. Will plant in about 2 weeks....
> View attachment 4860297


Sweet setup!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> lol
> I thought it was poop in the water!


Every time I read this I get a Deep Purple tune stuck in my head.


----------



## Beermetheus (Mar 22, 2021)

Had to put my operation on hold. Need to get an electrician down to run power to my shed...not comfortable with the load I'm pulling on an extension cord.


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2021)

Ordered my new range, be delivered Tues.
5 Burner, need a griddle for the center burner.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> Ordered my new range, be delivered Tues.
> 5 Burner, need a griddle for the center burner.


Gas?


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Gas?


Yes. Electric sucks...lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> Electric sucks...lol.


I have a wonderful Samsung gas range I love and a large middle burner for a griddle. But the griddle seems to small so eventually I'm planning on a Blackstone griddle for outside by my Big Green Egg. What range did you get?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2021)

Beermetheus said:


> Had to put my operation on hold. Need to get an electrician down to run power to my shed...not comfortable with the load I'm pulling on an extension cord.


They make heavy-gauge extension cords, and you can Google what gauge you need for a given amperage and run/length. Cheaper option?









100 Foot 10/3 SJTW Industrial Grade Lighted Extension Cord


Bad Ass Industrial Grade cords go "above and beyond" with unparalleled performance and cutting edge safety features. This cord actively monitors power transmission and ground continuity and signals you if either is lost. Eight high visibility colors reduce job-related mishaps. Our Industrial...




www.badassextensioncords.com


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I have a wonderful Samsung gas range I love and a large middle burner for a griddle. But the griddle seems to small so eventually I'm planning on a Blackstone griddle for outside by my Big Green Egg. What range did you get?











Frigidaire 30 in. 5.0 cu. ft. Gas Range in Stainless Steel FCRG3052AS - The Home Depot


The Frigidaire 30 in. Gas Range gives you more cooking flexibility with a 5.0 cu. ft. capacity oven and storage drawer. The cooktop features 5 Sealed Gas Burners, including a 16,000 BTU Quick Boil Burner,



www.homedepot.com


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> Frigidaire 30 in. 5.0 cu. ft. Gas Range in Stainless Steel FCRG3052AS - The Home Depot
> 
> 
> The Frigidaire 30 in. Gas Range gives you more cooking flexibility with a 5.0 cu. ft. capacity oven and storage drawer. The cooktop features 5 Sealed Gas Burners, including a 16,000 BTU Quick Boil Burner,
> ...


Oooh very nice!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> Frigidaire 30 in. 5.0 cu. ft. Gas Range in Stainless Steel FCRG3052AS - The Home Depot
> 
> 
> The Frigidaire 30 in. Gas Range gives you more cooking flexibility with a 5.0 cu. ft. capacity oven and storage drawer. The cooktop features 5 Sealed Gas Burners, including a 16,000 BTU Quick Boil Burner,
> ...


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Oooh very nice!


Can't wait to get rid of my POS dishwasher...lol.


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2021)

Giving away my old range to some old lady that needs one.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> Giving away my old range to some deranged old lady that needs one.


Fify


----------



## Beermetheus (Mar 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> They make heavy-gauge extension cords, and you can Google what gauge you need for a given amperage and run/length. Cheaper option?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I currently have a pretty heavy duty one set up already. I'm using a Rigid 100ft. 14/3, 13 amp, but don't feel too comfortable leaving it on for long periods of time, especially while I'm not home. It powers a 6k BTU window unit AC, 2k watt LED light, inline fan, and 2 clip fans. I'd gladly spend extra to do it right and not have to worry.


----------



## Beermetheus (Mar 22, 2021)

Also, the grow box is pretty far from the main house and 100ft of cord seems a bit much.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2021)

Beermetheus said:


> I currently have a pretty heavy duty one set up already. I'm using a Rigid 100ft. 14/3, 13 amp, but don't feel too comfortable leaving it on for long periods of time, especially while I'm not home. It powers a 6k BTU window unit AC, 2k watt LED light, inline fan, and 2 clip fans. I'd gladly spend extra to do it right and not have to worry.


 what did you pay for that light?


----------



## Beermetheus (Mar 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> what did you pay for that light?


Probably more than I should've.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> Yes. Electric sucks...lol.


Yeah I hate we have electric. I bought the house and thought "I'll put in gas when the stove needed to be replaced".....yeah the damn thing broke like one or two days before my kids first birthday! So a quick replacement went in......I can't wait for it to die!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2021)

Beermetheus said:


> Probably more than I should've.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860432


By the pic, it isn’t nearly 2000W actual power draw. That’s the figure I was trying to guesstimate. Cost and actual power draw tend to correlate.


----------



## Beermetheus (Mar 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> By the pic, it isn’t nearly 2000W actual power draw. That’s the figure I was trying to guesstimate. Cost and actual power draw tend to correlate.


Nope, not even close. I've added up the total amperage draw and it's a little too close for comfort. The grow box is in an enclosed shed of its own with all my tools, motorcycle, and boat stuff. I'd pay to keep those safe. lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> Can't wait to get rid of my POS dishwasher...lol.


Oh dishwashers.....so I put a new one in this last year. Took all of 3 weeks for someone to trip (and save themselves)........didn't fall....but step on the door while it was being loaded. Ripped the screws from the counter and tear off the top control panel. 

That was on top of the waiting for weeks past the delivery date and then getting a defective unit. 

LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> Can't wait to get rid of my POS dishwasher...lol.


I just had to change the circulation pump and diverter valve for the second time in my 4 y/o pos dishwasher


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2021)

Beermetheus said:


> Probably more than I should've.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860432


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Fify


Possibly, haven't met her.


----------



## Beermetheus (Mar 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ain't that the truth!


Very much so.


----------



## HobbyGrowArtist (Mar 22, 2021)

responded to diesel fuel spill today. directing traffic and dont know exact amount but it was bit bigger than a standard furnace oil tank.
anyways... its a huge racket and if you ever have a oil spill at home dont report it. pretty bad that an oil furnace tech will tell you to go out and get 6 or 10 bottles of dawn dish soap and literally wash it out of your basement using a sump pump (i assume one thats hooked up to the sewer line). 

furnace guy part was jib jab at work someone experienced. literally said you call it in thats 100k gone...


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I just had to change the circulation pump and diverter valve for the second time in my 4 y/o pos dishwasher


Did it work?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Did it work?


Yup, like a champ.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 22, 2021)

doublejj said:


> 250 wedding cake clones in trays delivered to the crew. Those are 20gl smart pots......It's official, it's on!
> View attachment 4860292
> 
> View attachment 4860294


That's a beautiful site. to see, and i can't wait to watch it progress! Best wished for 2021 

That's a strain I have yet to grow, but it is on my target.


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 23, 2021)

Another day filled with work. I quit early and hopped the fence at the sewage plant to bow fish my favorite settling ponds. Still ended up being a shitty day. 

I'm off to watch Amazonian tribal women wrestle naked as I drift off to sleep. 


Night everyone 

( . )( . )


----------



## Arkos (Mar 23, 2021)

Today I was listening to Pink Floyd and bam there was a wall.

Hackjob Monday


----------



## Bareback (Mar 23, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> Another day filled with work. I quit early and hopped the fence at the sewage plant to bow fish my favorite settling ponds. Still ended up being a shitty day.
> 
> I'm off to watch Amazonian tribal women wrestle naked as I drift off to sleep.
> 
> ...


Back in ‘89 I was revamping a sewage plant in Union Springs Al. ( middle of no where) and while draining the settling ponds we caught large numbers of really large soft shell and snapping turtles .


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 23, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Back in ‘89 I was revamping a sewage plant in Union Springs Al. ( middle of no where) and while draining the settling ponds we caught large numbers of really large soft shell and snapping turtles .


Is that why people say, they have a turtle head poking when they have to shit really bad?


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 23, 2021)

@curious2garden When a giant box arrives that says Live Animals inside, its just your grand kids. I decided to mail them both to you. They ate my last chocolate muffin from Costco, I just need some time. I get tired of them eating all my marshmallow cereals, eggos, and steak breakfast bowls. The muffin theft just proves the power struggle going on here. Bub can help you figure out the meaning of life. Chunker will help you figure out why warning labels are necessary. 

Sorry for such short notice.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> @curious2garden When a giant box arrives that says Live Animals inside, its just your grand kids. I decided to mail them both to you. They ate my last chocolate muffin from Costco, I just need some time. I get tired of them eating all my marshmallow cereals, eggos, and steak breakfast bowls. The muffin theft just proves the power struggle going on here. Bub can help you figure out the meaning of life. Chunker will help you figure out why warning labels are necessary.
> 
> Sorry for such short notice.


I made this and nobody ate it but me....I'll share some with you....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I made this and nobody ate it but me....I'll share some with you....
> View attachment 4860690
> View attachment 4860691


you do takeout?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> @curious2garden When a giant box arrives that says Live Animals inside, its just your grand kids. I decided to mail them both to you. They ate my last chocolate muffin from Costco, I just need some time. I get tired of them eating all my marshmallow cereals, eggos, and steak breakfast bowls. The muffin theft just proves the power struggle going on here. Bub can help you figure out the meaning of life. Chunker will help you figure out why warning labels are necessary.
> 
> Sorry for such short notice.


Umm you know that address I gave you, it might be @Metasynth but I'm sure he'll be good with them.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I made this and nobody ate it but me....I'll share some with you....
> View attachment 4860690
> View attachment 4860691


Angry eggs are angry!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Angry eggs are angry!


Hehe I thought that was worthy of posting...you can see I tried to pop the bubble for the mouth so it would talk lol thank God I'm not going crazy


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Hehe I thought that was worthy of posting...you can see I tried to pop the bubble for the mouth so it would talk lol thank God I'm not going crazy


Yeah you do NOT wanna hear what they have to say


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Yeah you do NOT wanna hear what they have to say


That's what I was going for!


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 23, 2021)

Today’s taco Tuesday bbq Has been moved to tomorrow.
55° and bluebird skies yesterday

nobody wants snow in their taco


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Today’s taco Tuesday bbq Has been moved to tomorrow.
> 55° and bluebird skies yesterday
> View attachment 4860801
> nobody wants snow in their taco


Almost nobody


----------



## doublejj (Mar 23, 2021)

breakfast on the farm.....


----------



## HGCC (Mar 23, 2021)

I have had this big pile of weed I needed to break down and sort through to pull seeds out, got through it today and bagged up my seeds for storage and the actual weed went into some little 2x3 bags to hand out to folks for joint rolling or whatever. Planning to leave it in those little bags and hopefully any seeds I missed will fall to the bottom so I can pull them out. Happy they turned out, was doing a late season run to resupply these seeds as I was down to the last handful, and winter came early. Wound up with more viable than expected so woooo.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 23, 2021)

I played hookie from work and went fishing. 
just in case anyone was wondering I did not throw them back. 
supper tonight is pork steak..... fish are for tomorrow.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I made this and nobody ate it but me....I'll share some with you....
> View attachment 4860690
> View attachment 4860691


I'd eat that


----------



## Newb2indoor (Mar 23, 2021)

Today I spun honey from one of my bee hives! They made a dark rich supa sweet blend this year. Still unfiltered. Here’s a picture of this years honey compared to the honey that hive made last year and next to that is the last of their raw honey from 2019. They must have found a new food source, not sure what. 
A few fun facts about bees. 
1. Worker bees all female will kill off all the males (drones) before winter cause they don’t need them anymore. I know brutal. 
2.worker bees live on average 40 days. A queen can live for a few years.
3. Bees do not have knees. 
4. A worker bee will do a little dance at the hive entrance that somehow tells the other bees where she’s just found a great food supply.


----------



## Newb2indoor (Mar 23, 2021)

Bareback said:


> I played hookie from work and went fishing. View attachment 4860823View attachment 4860824
> just in case anyone was wondering I did not throw them back.View attachment 4860825
> supper tonight is pork steak..... fish are for tomorrow.


Always fun. My old boat was named playin’ hookie


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2021)

Newb2indoor said:


> Today I spun honey from one of my bee hives! They made a dark rich supa sweet blend this year. Still unfiltered. Here’s a picture of this years honey compared to the honey that hive made last year and next to that is the last of their raw honey from 2019. They must have found a new food source, not sure what. View attachment 4860828


Uh oh looks like your bees have caught a bad black tar habit!


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2021)

Newb2indoor said:


> Today I spun honey from one of my bee hives! They made a dark rich supa sweet blend this year. Still unfiltered. Here’s a picture of this years honey compared to the honey that hive made last year and next to that is the last of their raw honey from 2019. They must have found a new food source, not sure what. View attachment 4860828


I had some Eucalyptus honey that was that color, it was yummy on Aebeleskiver's.


----------



## Newb2indoor (Mar 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> I had some Eucalyptus honey that was that color, it was yummy on Aebeleskiver's.


I was wondering if they found bamboo out here. Grows along the roads. No eucalyptus though. You have bees?


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2021)

Newb2indoor said:


> I was wondering if they found bamboo out here. Grows along the roads. No eucalyptus though. You have bees?


Nope, just savor the product.


----------



## Newb2indoor (Mar 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Uh oh looks like your bees have caught a bad black tar habit!


Should I send them to beehab? I’m sorry I had to.


----------



## Newb2indoor (Mar 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> Nope, just savor the product.


It is amazing stuff! They are really interesting little creatures.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 23, 2021)

Bareback said:


> I played hookie from work and went fishing. View attachment 4860823View attachment 4860824
> just in case anyone was wondering I did not throw them back.View attachment 4860825
> supper tonight is pork steak..... fish are for tomorrow.


Are those sunfish? Whacha making?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2021)

Newb2indoor said:


> It is amazing stuff! They are really interesting little creatures.


I have a bunch of bees that are always in my Rosemary bushes. I enjoy watching them and sometimes wonder where their hive is and how their honey tastes.


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> in my Rosemary bushes.


Mine also. When the Ash tree blooms they are covering it.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> Mine also. When the Ash tree blooms they are covering it.


They really love my loquat tree when it’s in bloom.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2021)

My rosemary might be a gonner sucks 

Only a few months ago


----------



## manfredo (Mar 23, 2021)

Got about a 14 mile Street ride on the bicycle today. I cruised past the castle. This was the first public hospital in the US to treat alcoholism built in 1864. It's it's way up on top of a mountain and it's a b**** of a ride, unless you have an electric motor, LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Got about a 14 mile Street ride on the bicycle today. I cruised past the castle. This was the first public hospital in the US to treat alcoholism built in 1864. It's it's way up on top of a mountain and it's a b**** of a ride, unless you have an electric motor, LOLView attachment 4860943


Oh my that has quite the history.


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Oh my that has quite the history.


I'll drink to that.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'll drink to that.


Cheers


----------



## manfredo (Mar 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Oh my that has quite the history.


Apparently they use to treat alcoholism similar to insanity...If you drank too much, they might ship you off here...forever.  






nysLandmarks.com - Inebriate Asylum


New York State Landmarks



nyslandmarks.com


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 23, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> They really love my loquat tree when it’s in bloom.


I havn't met anyone who even knew what a loquat was, we used to have a tree in the yard in S Fla.
Make some jam - I'd love to taste that again.


----------



## Newb2indoor (Mar 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I have a bunch of bees that are always in my Rosemary bushes. I enjoy watching them and sometimes wonder where their hive is and how their honey tastes.


Bees will travel up to three miles away for food. I’ve never tried rosemary honey but I bet it’s great.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2021)

My wife's Grandmother was in the Worcester MA Odd Fellows retirement home. Next door was the original building. I wish I had taken photos. They tore it down in 2014. It is also built at the top of a hill.



Was perfect for a Stephen King novel.

The Romanesque Revival style Odd Fellows Home was opened in 1892 to serve as a home for aged members of the fraternal order. A 1902 Classical Revival wing expanded the building’s capacity. Sited on a hilltop overlooking Worcester, the Odd Fellows Home provided sweeping views of the city for its residents. A much-loved local landmark, the building’s five-story clock tower was visible from around the city. One of a number of hospitals and institutions built on the outskirts of Worcester at the end of the 19th century, the Odd Fellows Home occupied this grand building for nearly 100 years until the organization opened a modern facility next door in 1990. After a portion of the building served as a church for a few years, the building was left vacant and deteriorated from a lack of maintenance. The current owner purchased the Odd Fellows Home with the intent to demolish the building and replace it with a single-story nursing home. The demolition was completed during July and August of 2014. 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Newb2indoor (Mar 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> Mine also. When the Ash tree blooms they are covering it.


Thanks everyone for growing stuff to feed the bees. They appreciate it! dandelions are usually the first food they will get after winter. So let those dandelions grow in your lawn.


----------



## Newb2indoor (Mar 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Got about a 14 mile Street ride on the bicycle today. I cruised past the castle. This was the first public hospital in the US to treat alcoholism built in 1864. It's it's way up on top of a mountain and it's a b**** of a ride, unless you have an electric motor, LOLView attachment 4860943


That’s a really pretty building. We don’t make them like that anymore.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2021)

Newb2indoor said:


> Thanks everyone for growing stuff to feed the bees. They appreciate it! dandelions are usually the first food they will get after winter. So let those dandelions grow in your lawn.


I'm really keeping them in business with my dandelions.


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm really keeping them in business with my dandelions.


You can use the leaves in salad. My wife's grandpa used to eat them all the time.


----------



## Newb2indoor (Mar 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm really keeping them in business with my dandelions.


Awesome. It really helps. Dandelions are usually out a few weeks before most other flowers. I like to think of my lawn is a bee buffet it’s all clover and dandelions LOL.


----------



## lokie (Mar 23, 2021)

Newb2indoor said:


> Bees will travel up to three miles away for food. I’ve never tried rosemary honey but I bet it’s great.


We got to tour the apiaries on Kangaroo Island Australia.


The island is home to the world's purest strain of Ligurian honey bees, which originally came from Italy. Apiary Alliance SA chairman Danny LeFeuvre said Kangaroo Island was a "bee utopia" because they mostly fed on native flora and were free of most diseases.

Because of the island's isolation, absence of indigenous bee species, and ample flowers, the Ligurian bees thrived without the disease or interbreeding that normally plagues apiaries. Now, the bees on Kangaroo Island are believed to be the world's last remaining population of purebred Ligurian bees.






The recent Aussie fires did extensive damage. 
46% of the island was burnt. The bushfire event was ignited by lightning strikes on 20 December, which started the Duncan and Menzies fires, followed by more lightning strikes on 30 December, which started the Ravine fire.

5 to 10 years is the estimate for the Ligurian honey bee industry to fully recover.


----------



## Newb2indoor (Mar 23, 2021)

lokie said:


> We got to tour the apiaries on Kangaroo Island Australia.
> View attachment 4861103
> 
> The island is home to the world's purest strain of Ligurian honey bees, which originally came from Italy. Apiary Alliance SA chairman Danny LeFeuvre said Kangaroo Island was a "bee utopia" because they mostly fed on native flora and were free of most diseases.
> ...


That is super interesting. I’ve never heard of this. Wow. Bees are fighters and so resourceful. They will recover. I encourage everyone here to get bees if you have the room we need more beekeepers. You all can take care of weed, well bees are way way easier. It’s so rewarding too when they have enough honey that you can take a little.


----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2021)

Been cleaning the outside of the stove. I pulled it out a little to get some of the slime that has fallen between the counter and stove also. I didn't want to give a greasy stove to someone. It's about as clean as it will get, they can clean the inside themselves. The lady I'm giving it to sent a pic of her oven with a broken door. She has been getting by using a microwave.
Found a dude to repair an old tube guitar amp I have. He said in working order it would be worth $12-$1400. Glad I drug it around everywhere we went.
Pork chops and steamed asparagus for dinner, buds and suds in progress.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 23, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I havn't met anyone who even knew what a loquat was, we used to have a tree in the yard in S Fla.
> Make some jam - I'd love to taste that again.


That’s what I did with it last year. Personally, I like better in a grapefruit loquat marmalade. Yummers!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 23, 2021)

Newb2indoor said:


> That’s a really pretty building. We don’t make them like that anymore.


It really is amazing...Isaac Perry was the architect, and he designed many treasures around this area.









Isaac G. Perry - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## manfredo (Mar 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> You can use the leaves in salad. My wife's grandpa used to eat them all the time.


I remember when y9ounger one of my friends snatched a bottle of dandelion wine from somewhere that was tasty....and my neighbor kept bees, and made honey wine. Mead he called it...really tasty and sweet, but I like sweet wines.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 23, 2021)

This is what i did today besides other stupid stuff. Lathed up quite a bit on that wall and the flashing x3 and some PT for the deck beams and got the base on for the lath. Even though sometimes while lathing i get the feeling that a monkey could do this shit. i really dig doing this kinda shit.
While I was officially a “lather” on wire jobs i was usually the trim guy. I eat this shit up.
Before(right now)

after shot will be in a couple days give me a break i’m busy doing other shit too lol.
Actually, i’m not doing the lid until i have an exterior scissor lift that’s needed for something else but i’ll take a pic in a couple days with the beams and columns lathed and corners on


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> You can use the leaves in salad. My wife's grandpa used to eat them all the time.


I have dogs, they urinate. I prefer sea salt.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I remember when y9ounger one of my friends snatched a bottle of dandelion wine from somewhere that was tasty....and my neighbor kept bees, and made honey wine. Mead he called it...really tasty and sweet, but I like sweet wines.


LOL headache in a bottle

@raratt will love this one. My hub drank himself stupid on Boone's Farm wine and he crowed to me about what a wonderful wax stripping barfing it turned out to be and how his barracks benefitted from his barfing it  such was the highlights of military training during the cold war


----------



## manfredo (Mar 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL headache in a bottle


Remember Boones Farm? $1 a bottle. Tickle Pink....If you were broke and hard up, it was great! drinkable!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Remember Boones Farm? $1 a bottle. Tickle Pink....If you were broke and hard up, it was great! drinkable!


I was a cute female. I didn't have to touch Boones Farm. I could sashay into any bar and drink for free  I preferred straight rum.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> This is what i did today besides other stupid stuff. Lathed up quite a bit on that wall and the flashing x3 and some PT for the deck beams and got the base on for the lath. Even though sometimes while lathing i get the feeling that a monkey could do this shit. i really dig doing this kinda shit.
> While I was officially a “lather” on wire jobs i was usually the trim guy. I eat this shit up.
> Before(right now)
> View attachment 4861219
> ...


I still want professional dry wall stilts, damn I loved those mfers, I'd prolly break a f'n hip now but they were so much fun. Beautiful job Aero.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Remember Boones Farm? $1 a bottle. Tickle Pink....If you were broke and hard up, it was great! drinkable!


 boones farm, strawberry hill, remember it well, sorta


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2021)

racerboy71 said:


> boones farm, strawberry hill, remember it well, sorta


Good to see you around


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I still want professional dry wall stilts, damn I loved those mfers, I'd prolly break a f'n hip now but they were so much fun. Beautiful job Aero.


I still have never ever seen a taper use them things lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I still have never ever seen a taper use them things lol.


Their kids stole 'em! They are so much fun, you don't know what you're missing (besides a broken hip).


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 23, 2021)

Oh, don’t want to make myself look lamer than i am. This was also part of today and the beams and columns will be lathed up and trimmed out tomorrow hopefully minus the lids. Hopefully. Nothing ever goes as planned. Got lots of gardening to do early. Gotta bring my truck to the shop blah blah blah.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Their kids stole 'em! They are so much fun, you don't know what you're missing (besides a broken hip).


Totally not osha approved. I don’t think
And you know how i like to follow the rules!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Totally not osha approved. I don’t think
> And you know how i like to follow the rules!


Beautiful home Aero. I love your porch, great job, you deserve this


----------



## manfredo (Mar 23, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh, don’t want to make myself look lamer than i am. This was also part of today and the beams and columns will be lathed up and trimmed out tomorrow hopefully minus the lids. Hopefully. Nothing ever goes as planned. Got lots of gardening to do early. Gotta bring my truck to the shop blah blah blah.
> View attachment 4861244


It's looking beautiful. The setting and views will be great...I can't wait to see it done, but I'm sure no one wants that more than you!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It's looking beautiful. The setting and views will be great...I can't wait to see it done, but I'm sure no one wants that more than you!!


That is a for sure bro. Can’t wait. Even though my deadline is a year from now. That shit goes quick. I’m also doing all the finishes. On top of all the gardening. Fingers crossed.

pretty much the most expensive time to build a house ever.
Fucking bullshit. Hoping by the time i do the deck shit will settle down because holy fuck. Everything costs bank right now. And the deck is gonna be bank either way


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It's looking beautiful. The setting and views will be great...I can't wait to see it done, but I'm sure no one wants that more than you!!


These are a couple shots of the view from the master bedroom right now before it gets dark. Sun sets on the other side.
Keep in mind. I bought here so i don’t burn down again . 

The sun setting on the front of house is pretty bad ass too. Just missed it. I’ll post a pic another day of it


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 23, 2021)

My accomplishment for the day is closing on a refinance of my home. I lowered the interest rate substantially, which decreases my monthly payments by $150, while also shortening my loan term by 2 1/2 years. Cash to close was less than one mortgage payment, and I also get to skip one month's payment between the old loan and the new loan. My calculations say this is saving me close to $50k by the time the loan is paid off. If you have been thinking about refinancing now while rates are super low due to covid, don't think any longer, just do it. Rates are already starting to creep back up, I locked my rate in while they were at rock bottom.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 23, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> These are a couple shots of the view from the master bedroom right now before it gets dark. Sun sets on the other side.
> Keep in mind. I bought here so i don’t burn down again .
> View attachment 4861257View attachment 4861258
> The sun setting on the front of house is pretty bad ass too. Just missed it. I’ll post a pic another day of it


Yes, piece of mind from the fires is worth a lot, especially when you've lived it. Never again hopefully! 

I can see you sitting out there at the end of the day with your dab rig and a icy beer, or in the a.m. with coffee and a joint  for decades to come.

Where's the hot tub going?  For the back, ya know!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yes, piece of mind from the fires is worth a lot, especially when you've lived it. Never again hopefully!
> 
> I can see you sitting out there at the end of the day with your dab rig and a icy beer, or in the a.m. with coffee and a joint  for decades to come.
> 
> Where's the hot tub going?  For the back, ya know!!


Right out the master bedroom. In the deck


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> My accomplishment for the day is closing on a refinance of my home. I lowered the interest rate substantially, which decreases my monthly payments by $150, while also shortening my loan term by 2 1/2 years. Cash to close was less than one mortgage payment, and I also get to skip one month's payment between the old loan and the new loan. My calculations say this is saving me close to $50k by the time the loan is paid off. If you have been thinking about refinancing now while rates are super low due to covid, don't think any longer, just do it. Rates are already starting to creep back up, I locked my rate in while they were at rock bottom.


My problem is I'm so close to pay off and the savings would only be a couple grand. I'm so f'n paperwork averse I'll pay that


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 23, 2021)

Putting stilts on a Tapir is just cruel.

Oh what a rabbit hole!


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My problem is I'm so close to pay off and the savings would only be a couple grand. I'm so f'n paperwork averse I'll pay that


Yeah dude, I hear you there. We signed close to 200 pages of documents today, and did my best to at least scan thru every page before signing. Getting thru bureaucracy is a real skill to have these days. I still had over 27 years on my loan, so the savings for me are substantial. Converted it to a 25.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Yeah dude, I hear you there. We signed close to 200 pages of documents today, and did my best to at least scan thru every page before signing. Getting thru bureaucracy is a real skill to have these days. I still had over 27 years on my loan, so the savings for me are substantial. Converted it to a 25.


Ahh!! So the savings were worth the bullshit! That makes sense. We are at 3.5 and only have a couple years to go.


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 23, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Well, it's started... this may take a while to finish. Wish me luck. I've never done cabinets before.
> 
> View attachment 4833430
> View attachment 4833431View attachment 4833432View attachment 4833433
> ...


Or dishes..lol.. Back pain is a bitch..


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 23, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Well, it's started... this may take a while to finish. Wish me luck. I've never done cabinets before.
> 
> View attachment 4833430
> View attachment 4833431View attachment 4833432View attachment 4833433
> ...


 edit:: 12:07a.m.. My phone is flipping out.. 
Couldn't edit or delete for some reason..


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 23, 2021)

Eat 6 Salisbury steaks ,,2 cans of mushrooms,,, 1/2 of A Vidalia onion.. And topped off a gallon milk jug of pissssss..


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 23, 2021)

farmerfischer said:


> Ate 6 Salisbury steaks ,,2 cans of mushrooms,,, 1/2 of A Vidalia onion.. And topped off a gallon milk jug of pissssss..


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 23, 2021)

farmerfischer said:


> Or dishes..lol.. Back pain is a bitch..


The only thing worse than back pain is head pain!


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The only thing worse than back pain is head pain!


sorry.. So true..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My problem is I'm so close to pay off and the savings would only be a couple grand. I'm so f'n paperwork averse I'll pay that


We were fortunate enough to sell at a big + and purchase in a beautiful neighborhood.
No note, just insurance & taxes which are pretty manageable.


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 24, 2021)

Anyone seen @Bareback .......... just wondering if he wanted to throw shaving cream filled condoms off the overpass with me again. 


Welp, guess I'll trim my fingernails for a bed time snack and a quiet evening in.




Pretty sure @Bobby schmeckle has been converted by the door knockers ........ or hes dead. 

Sure hope its not the first one.




Night Penis everyone. 


((Slow awkward bow of undecidedness))

Namaste


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I have a bunch of bees that are always in my Rosemary bushes. I enjoy watching them and sometimes wonder where their hive is and how their honey tastes.


Got 2 years in a Thai prison for thoughts like that. Just be careful. Im willing to find it for you, but I'm certain you knew that already. There's like 7 or 8 of you id punch a Bee in the face for. 


Did I tell you I'm up to 4 hives now Annie?


----------



## Bareback (Mar 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are those sunfish? Whacha making?


Yeah, red breasted blue gills. ......... hey I showed you my breast now show me.......

Fried in bacon grease, breaded with corn meal......mmmmmmmmm




Indacouch2.0 said:


> Anyone seen @Bareback .......... just wondering if he wanted to throw shaving cream filled condoms off the overpass with me again.
> 
> 
> Welp, guess I'll trim my fingernails for a bed time snack and a quiet evening in.
> ...


Yeah bro I’m down for it , I just need to run by the health clinic to re-up ...... dim bitchs be given me a hard time about picking up the 100 count rolls twice a week . Ohh I got some cream cheese edge gel for that realistic look like you like so much..... I mean it was cool the first dozen times but I kinda want to put sausage in them again.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 24, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> Got 2 years in a Thai prison for thoughts like that. Just be careful. Im willing to find it for you, but I'm certain you knew that already. There's like 7 or 8 of you id punch a Bee in the face for.
> 
> 
> Did I tell you I'm up to 4 hives now Annie?


I've heard Benadryl helps with hives 

BTW I have it on good authority that your 'box' arrived at @Metasynth 's house and he said it was very thoughtful of you to use the live chicken notations so they were kept warm and given water. He's fed them and it's my understanding he forwarded them to @Bobby schmeckle who has two unmarried daughters. He said he felt bad he only had one and it was the right thing to do to share the wealth. I agreed.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 24, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Yeah, red breasted blue gills. ......... hey I showed you my breast now show me.......
> 
> Fried in bacon grease, breaded with corn meal......mmmmmmmmm
> 
> ...


I'm so glad to see RIU getting back to abnormal again


----------



## manfredo (Mar 24, 2021)

The VA called me at 7 am today looking for dad...I was still in bed. My dad doesn't know how to operate his voicemail. It's full. He doesn't answer his phone. He can't hear it or figure out how to answer it fast enough. He has it for 2 reasons. Porn, and to make a call when HE wants...and he NEVER hangs up so you always get an interesting 5 minute voicemail from him. The man has had an IQ of 165, but can not operate a phone. Many have tried. 

I texted him and he replied...Looks like I'm cooking for Easter  Maybe it will be nice and I can do steaks on the grill.


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 24, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Yeah, red breasted blue gills. ......... hey I showed you my breast now show me.......
> 
> Fried in bacon grease, breaded with corn meal......mmmmmmmmm
> 
> ...



I'm good with it. Getting ready to go on my nude bicycle ride. Feel free to cum along. We could ride the tandem bike. If im already gone, just use my wife's bike,Its the one with a giant double headed dildo as the seat. 


Race you down the hill.


----------



## raratt (Mar 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> We are at 3.5


Ours is 2.6, and it'll be paid off in less than 2 years. We are putting all of my Social Security against it, the Mrs is even contemplating putting hers on it also to pay it off sooner. I have a retirement account I was thinking about cashing in to put on it also.


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I've heard Benadryl helps with hives
> 
> BTW I have it on good authority that your 'box' arrived at @Metasynth 's house and he said it was very thoughtful of you to use the live chicken notations so they were kept warm and given water. He's fed them and it's my understanding he forwarded them to @Bobby schmeckle who has two unmarried daughters. He said he felt bad he only had one and it was the right thing to do to share the wealth. I agreed.


I actually bought 2 colonies for the hill a while ago. Then grandpa Inda , Lil Inda, and Chunker all decided to become Bee keepers. Ive actually got some pretty funny stories about the kids and those damn bees. Anyways, the honey isn't why I even got them, but its why they can stay rent free now. I cant eat regular store bought honey now. Fuck Farms finally looks like an oasis. I got all my oaks planted as well as native flowers. I terraced the hill and put stone paths. Added different fruit trees and some grape vines to one whole terrace. Put in some thick hedges on the bottom terrace. Definitely helps to break the wind coming up from the canyon. Finally got the watering system all dialed in, now the boys have lots of green lawn to play on. Its come a long way in a short amount of time. Just wish I could say the same about moving all my shit...lol.

Email me so I can share some photos of the house all complete and the progress on the property with you.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 24, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> Anyone seen @Bareback .......... just wondering if he wanted to throw shaving cream filled condoms off the overpass with me again.
> 
> 
> Welp, guess I'll trim my fingernails for a bed time snack and a quiet evening in.
> ...


I would not worry about the Tyrannoschmeckle. He is out living an episode of the XXX Files. You must believe, because the Troot is out there. He is probably unzipping his fly




rod bag as we speak.







As for the light repast of fingernails, I recommend giving your scalp a good scratch first. The side dish simply makes the meal. I have heard tell of those who scratch elsewhere, but these are the sort of savages who would take a bite out of a wedge of strong blue cheese without even one spicy wing in sight.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The VA called me at 7 am today looking for dad...I was still in bed. My dad doesn't know how to operate his voicemail. It's full. He doesn't answer his phone. He can't hear it or figure out how to answer it fast enough. He has it for 2 reasons. Porn, and to make a call when HE wants...and he NEVER hangs up so you always get an interesting 5 minute voicemail from him. The man has had an IQ of 165, but can not operate a phone. Many have tried.
> 
> I texted him and he replied...Looks like I'm cooking for Easter  Maybe it will be nice and I can do steaks on the grill.


I have a good friend who won’t answer his phone...... one day while complaining about it to him, he replied “ I put the damn phone in for my convenience not yours “ .


----------



## raratt (Mar 24, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> take a bite out of a wedge of strong blue cheese


I'd do that. The restaurant I worked at had bags of crumbled bleu cheese and I'd eat it like popcorn. Yummy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> Getting ready to go on my nude bicycle ride.
> 
> Race you down the hill.


June 12th here.





__





World Naked Bike Ride Toronto - www.worldnakedbikeridetoronto.com


World Naked Bike Ride Toronto Photo Archive



worldnakedbikeridetoronto.com






__
http://instagr.am/p/BVLttxbgD4R/


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> June 12th here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will you be participating?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'd do that. The restaurant I worked at had bags of crumbled bleu cheese and I'd eat it like popcorn. Yummy.


For you then, I recommend a luxurious ... oh look! Stucco!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Will you be participating?


Only if you are.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 24, 2021)

Bareback said:


> I have a good friend who won’t answer his phone...... one day while complaining about it to him, he replied “ I put the damn phone in for my convenience not yours “ .


If you don't text me about why you need to speak with me chances are I'm not answering the phone.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 24, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> For you then, I recommend a luxurious ... oh look! Stucco!!


I was wondering how many times they threw him out of the commissary for that.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Only if you are.


I'll come and videotape it if you both ride nude. I'll be immune, let's do this!


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Only if you are.


Hmm, gives me 11 weeks to get to Toronto. Will I need a passport?


----------



## lokie (Mar 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> If you don't text me about why you need to speak with me chances are I'm not answering the phone.


Please leave a message and number after the beep.

No Vmail? Not important. 
Vmail? Does not guarantee a call back.

Text? More likely to get a response but not necessarily.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> If you don't text me about why you need to speak with me chances are I'm not answering the phone.


Amen. I can always tell the age of a client by how they use their phone. Anyone under 40 simply texts. It is so rare that people insist on actually speaking on the phone, it really is an inefficient way to communicate. I fucking hate talking to clients on the phone.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 24, 2021)

Got a notice from unemployment that they are extending my benefits until September! Thanks, Obama!!! Drinks are on me...


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 24, 2021)

lokie said:


> Please leave a message and number after the beep.
> 
> No Vmail? Not important.
> Vmail? Does not guarantee a call back.
> ...


I don't know if I ever set mine up.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Only if you are.


Love your new avi pic, yummy. It reminds me of my first wife - 





She is German and Japanese. Don't be alarmed by the drips on her face, it is only my semen.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> June 12th here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could just imagine little pebbles getting thrown at my pecker.........nope sorry......I'll bring a scooter....


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I could just imagine little pebbles getting thrown at my pecker.........nope sorry......I'll bring a scooter....


Motivation to stay in front of the pack!


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 24, 2021)

Bonus bikini wife pics -


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'll come and videotape it if you both ride nude. I'll be immune, let's do this!


If we see any guys aggressively applying sunscreen I'm out. 



Singlemalt said:


> Hmm, gives me 11 weeks to get to Toronto. Will I need a passport?


Passport, NEXUS or enhanced driver's license. We have rental bikes 



tyler.durden said:


> Love your new avi pic, yummy. It reminds me of my first wife -
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861715
> ...


That's almost spooky. Same chin and eyes... she has better eyebrows. 



DarkWeb said:


> I could just imagine little pebbles getting thrown at my pecker.........nope sorry......I'll bring a scooter....







@ 22 seconds guy almost eats it on the streetcar track.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Bonus bikini wife pics -
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861745
> ...


Nice!


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nice!


Yep. She was into girls, too. We had a lot of fun.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Yep. She was into girls, too. We had a lot of fun.


I would have never pegged you as being into small chested girls.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 24, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Amen. I can always tell the age of a client by how they use their phone. Anyone under 40 simply texts. It is so rare that people insist on actually speaking on the phone, it really is an inefficient way to communicate. I fucking hate talking to clients on the phone.


Must be an age thing. I absolutely hate text convos, if it requires more than 2 texts back and forth then fucking call.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I would have never pegged you as being into small chested girls.


Oh, yeah. More than a handful is a waste. It's all about the ass.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 24, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Bonus bikini wife pics -
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861745
> ...


Where's wifebeach1,2&3.gif?


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 24, 2021)

I fed crackers to ducks today.

































Just though you would all want to know that.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I fed crackers to ducks today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raratt (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Mar 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I fed crackers to ducks today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH NO!! What did Crackers do? I thought you loved that kitty?


----------



## raratt (Mar 24, 2021)

Got the boards put up on the garage around the window after primering and painting them. Dug up some of the weeds in the veggie garden. Getting close to being able to till it prior to amending the soil and tilling it again. Chicken on the Q for dinner. Buds and suds time.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> Got the boards put up on the garage around the window after primering and painting them. Dug up some of the weeds in the veggie garden. Getting close to being able to till it prior to amending the soil and tilling it again. Chicken on the Q for dinner. Buds and suds time.


Less blood today?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 24, 2021)

I got the fall debris removed from the flower beds. Broke an inch or so of the the top. Fertilized and got sulfur and chicken poop, aged 16 months of course, on my acid lovers. Wasn't much. But I'm on a good path. LOL. 

Hope the sun and warm motivates all. Just enjoy the warmth if not. 

Peace.


----------



## raratt (Mar 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Less blood today?


Only a little.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> Only a little.


That's good.


----------



## raratt (Mar 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's good.


It was this morning I jacked up my hand, no new injuries.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 24, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's good.


Unless making organic N. The waste. LMAO! 

I feed my share of lawn and concrete I assure you. Congrats to all who are completing a goal. 

Organic material is a permanent signature. LOL.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> It was this morning I jacked up my hand, no new injuries.


That's close to 3 internet days....lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 24, 2021)

this is me finally able to chill in the new house after working hard on the exterior all day.
Woke up at 3 and went to work on the garden it was one of those mornings.
Also took the truck to the shop and picked it back up.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 24, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4862096
> this is me finally able to chill in the new house after working hard on the exterior all day.
> Woke up at 3 and went to work on the garden it was one of those mornings.
> Also took the truck to the shop and picked it back up.


D'ahhh you're such a cutie. Looks like you've lost some weight too!


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> D'ahhh you're such a cutie. Looks like you've lost some weight too!


I tried losing as much weight as i could before the funeral.
Totally changed the way i eat.(again)
Bowl of oatmeal in the morning. Sliced bananas and some honey.
A healthy smoothie for lunch. Chicken chicken chicken And beer 

thank you so much girl. You made my day.


my ex wife just told me i look like i lost some weight and i said whatever!


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 24, 2021)

I’m on track for that picture of after i promised too btw. It’s like riding a bike .
not trying to toot my own horn here but i’m pretty good with that type shit. Suck at life in general but am pretty good at some shit


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 24, 2021)

fuck it. I’m gonna take that picture of the beams and columns lathed up and corners on tomorrow. If i don’t i’m a piece of shit.


I love posting like this. It straight up gives me reason to hurry up. Not to mention, a forum i can look back and pull up pics.

thank you all for participating

ok goodnight way past my bedtime. Love you all


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 24, 2021)

this is a sac/stockton band. My favorite. Seen them live a few times. If it weren’t for these guys Korn wouldn’t exist just sayin


----------



## Beermetheus (Mar 25, 2021)

Garden supplies coming in clutch for my daughter's school project.


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> June 12th here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been perma banned. Thanks though


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 25, 2021)

@neosapien 


((Gets sidetracked by large moth))


----------



## ANC (Mar 25, 2021)

curry


----------



## Bareback (Mar 25, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> I've been perma banned. Thanks though


Was it because of the osolating seat post...... I mean the look on those fuckers faces as you pasted and they realized that the seat was missing.... good times.

Or was it the time your ball sac got caught in the chain ..... ohh my..... I think I saw babies wenching.

Anywho I saw your pic at the boarder .... it said shoot on site. I guess those assholes just don’t have a since of humor.


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 25, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Was it because of the osolating seat post...... I mean the look on those fuckers faces as you pasted and they realized that the seat was missing.... good times.
> 
> Or was it the time your ball sac got caught in the chain ..... ohh my..... I think I saw babies wenching.
> 
> Anywho I saw your pic at the boarder .... it said shoot on site. I guess those assholes just don’t have a since of humor.


I only grabbed the cops gun to shoot my testicle free. Granted we were in the wrong part of the country, I still don't get the hatred for nudity. School zone or not.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 25, 2021)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4862310
> 
> curry


That's interesting; bananas or plantains? I'd eat that


----------



## ANC (Mar 25, 2021)

bananas and curry are made for each other. If you had it together once, you won't do it any other way


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 25, 2021)

ANC said:


> bananas and curry are made for each other. If you had it together once, you won't do it any other way


Never have, nor seen it. My ex likes to make curries, will suggest it next time the opportunity arises


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2021)

Beermetheus said:


> Garden supplies coming in clutch for my daughter's school project.


Nicely done! How much did you enjoy doing that?


----------



## manfredo (Mar 25, 2021)

Out cruising in the Sun along the Susquehanna River on a gorgeous 70° f day


----------



## manfredo (Mar 25, 2021)

First I got passed by a guy on a gasoline powered bike and I laughed my ass off and thought of @Jeffislovinlife , then when I stopped to take this picture a cutie stopped to make sure I was okay. I should have told her no., LOL


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> First I got passed by a guy on a gasoline powered bike and I laughed my ass off and thought of @Jeffislovinlife , then when I stopped to take this picture a cutie stopped to make sure I was okay. I should have told her no., LOL


Can you modify them electric bikes to go faster?


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> First I got passed by a guy on a gasoline powered bike and I laughed my ass off and thought of @Jeffislovinlife , then when I stopped to take this picture a cutie stopped to make sure I was okay. I should have told her no., LOL


Perfect time to try a bold pick up line, like, "No. My dick just died... Mind if I bury it in your ass?" It has never worked for me, butt...


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Can you modify them electric bikes to go faster?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>







makes my 1000w banana seat bike idea seem less crazy.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Out cruising in the Sun along the Susquehanna River on aView attachment 4862529 gorgeous 70° f day


Wow, that reminds me of Missouri!

Very brown this time of the year.

Still like it though. 

Just different...


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> makes my 1000w banana seat bike idea seem less crazy.


I've seen this guy before.....he's awesome lol


----------



## manfredo (Mar 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Can you modify them electric bikes to go faster?


A little bit with a bigger battery....I was only cruising about 15 mph on the side of a 30 mph road...I heard it coming up behind me and thought it was a motorcycle coming at first...then he cruised on by. I probably could have blasted by him, but I let him have his day  I had my bike going 35 mph today with a full charge for a quick minute, and you want to be on a very smooth road at that speed on a bicycle!!



Chunky Stool said:


> Wow, that reminds me of Missouri!
> 
> Very brown this time of the year.
> 
> ...


Yes everything looks so dirty right now, but give it a month!!


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Can you modify them electric bikes to go faster?


Fastest you can buy without building one yourself is around 80mph


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Fastest you can buy without building one yourself is around 80mph


No shit, that's pretty quick.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> No shit, that's *TOO quick.*


FIFY


----------



## DCcan (Mar 25, 2021)

Snow is gone, lobster traps are going in.
Didn't see the eagle pair back yet.

Another work day.
1795 post colonial manor, original furniture and wall coverings.
Audubon owl print, that's a very nice original plate. Probably could trade it for a Porsche.
They ought to send the carriages off to the Amish for restoration.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I've seen this guy before.....he's awesome lol


If you have youtube red checkout Furze World Wonders


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Snow is gone, lobster traps are going in.
> Didn't see the eagle pair back yet.
> View attachment 4862633
> Another work day.
> ...


That millstone in pic #3 is amazing! Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 25, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Snow is gone, lobster traps are going in.
> Didn't see the eagle pair back yet.
> View attachment 4862633
> Another work day.
> ...


You guys getting summer like weather too? 20° here now.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You guys getting summer like weather too? 20° here now.


Yea, sort of ... its freezing fog in the morning and warm by ten. 
It's still March, so thats a good start. Used to be April.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> If you have youtube red checkout Furze World Wonders


I don't have red.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't have red.


looks like it's available to youtube premium subscribers too.





DCcan said:


> Yea, sort of ... its freezing fog in the morning and warm by ten.
> It's still March, so thats a good start. Used to be April.


Yea I have no complaints about the spring so far. Since everything is still going to be screwed this summer we were thinking about taking a road trip to the maritimes. I haven't been there since I was a little kid, I don't really remember much. 

Cooties on tour lol.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That millstone in pic #3 is amazing! Thank you for sharing this.


I find them out in the woods sometimes, old abandoned mills from whenever.
Just found this canal recently, so there probably are worn out ones discarded somewhere in the woods.
Never knew this was here, only drove over it in the summer.


----------



## raratt (Mar 25, 2021)

One step closer to planting tomatoes and zucchini. Used a bungie cord to hold the tiller in "till", kept popping out. Had to replace an R clip, fell out somewhere in the dirt. I found one in my bolts cabinet, didn't know they were in there. I put the "killer tiller" in time out in the corner for awhile, I hope it learns from it's mistakes.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yea I have no complaints about the spring so far. Since everything is still going to be screwed this summer we were thinking about taking a road trip to the maritimes. I haven't been there since I was a little kid, I don't really remember much.


New Brunswick is boring, Fundy Nat. Park is nice. By boring, I mean it's like Maine. I forget I'm in another country.

The Gulf of St Lawrence is okay but very Quebecois oriented...speak french dammit. Quebec City is a blast, eating and walking.
PEI is boring but scenic, Nova Scotia is awesome in Cape Breton, down the Atlantic coast, then to the beaches in the south.
Newfoundland has cheap beer and awesome scenery, definitely a trip of a lifetime.


----------



## raratt (Mar 25, 2021)

Actually got topless today, worked up a sweat tilling the garden. It is only 63 but the sun is really warm out there. Warmer weather coming:


----------



## lokie (Mar 25, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Fastest you can buy without building one yourself is around 80mph


yes, but can it get you high?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> One step closer to planting tomatoes and zucchini. Used a bungie cord to hold the tiller in "till", kept popping out. Had to replace an R clip, fell out somewhere in the dirt. I found one in my bolts cabinet, didn't know they were in there. I put the "killer tiller" in time out in the corner for awhile, I hope it learns from it's mistakes.View attachment 4862670View attachment 4862671


I know that look. It’s scheming.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yea I have no complaints about the spring so far. Since everything is still going to be screwed this summer we were thinking about taking a road trip to the maritimes. I haven't been there since I was a little kid, I don't really remember much.


Don't know if you camp, but this area is nice, and Cape Chignecto to the south in Bay of Fundy
I'd go to Cape Breton or the coast by Louisbourg, first choice.





Fortress of Louisbourg National Historic Site | Tourism Nova Scotia, Canada


Fortress of Louisbourg National Historic Site Lieu historique national de la Forteresse-de Louisbourg Winter / HiverWintertime at the FortressLocated just 35 minutes from Sydney, the Fortres...




www.novascotia.com












https://novascotia.ca/nse/protectedareas/wa_raven-head.asp














Cape Chignecto | Nova Scotia Parks


Open May 20 to October 10, 2022 1108 West Advocate Road, Advocate Harbour, NS B0M 1A0 Telephone: (902) 392-2085 Reserve Online Download Park Map Hiking at Cape Chignecto




parks.novascotia.ca


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Don't know if you camp, but this area is nice, and Cape Chignecto to the south in Bay of Fundy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 She doesn't sleep on the ground.......




Beautiful place!


----------



## DCcan (Mar 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> She doesn't sleep on the ground.......


In that case, these are good driving distances between hotels.
Most scenic areas
Quebec city Prince Edward Island Cape Breton, NS
Pick up bakery items as you drive thru french villages, yum.


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 25, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Snow is gone, lobster traps are going in.
> Didn't see the eagle pair back yet.
> View attachment 4862633
> Another work day.
> ...



Pic #4 the floor boards, 20 years earlier those would have been Kings property.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> One step closer to planting tomatoes and zucchini. Used a bungie cord to hold the tiller in "till", kept popping out. Had to replace an R clip, fell out somewhere in the dirt. I found one in my bolts cabinet, didn't know they were in there. I put the "killer tiller" in time out in the corner for awhile, I hope it learns from it's mistakes.View attachment 4862670View attachment 4862671


Let me know if tillers are smarter than dishwashers. My dishwasher was not at all concerned about my willingness to replace a perfectly good coffee pot.


----------



## raratt (Mar 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Let me know if tillers are smarter than dishwashers. My dishwasher was not at all concerned about my willingness to replace a perfectly good coffee pot.


The dishwasher is next on the list for R&R. I'm not messing with it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Let me know if tillers are smarter than dishwashers. My dishwasher was not at all concerned about my willingness to replace a perfectly good coffee pot.


Dishwashers can't be that smart if they don't move out of the way.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 25, 2021)

God damnit.
Had to pick up the truck from shop again. We dropped it back off earlier this morning. Then I had to smog it. Reg is due the 31st. Btw. Town is 30 min away lol. Needed knock sensors and i aint got no time to pull the intake and wrench right now.
Promised a pic
I suck!
2 more hrs in the morning i got this though. Pretty burned out and sun is going down fast


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> God damnit.
> Had to pick up the truck from shop. And smog it. Reg is due the 31st. Btw. Town is 30 min away lol. Needed knock sensors and i aint got no time to pull the intake and wrench right now.
> Promised a pic
> I suck!
> 2 more hrs in the morning i got this though. Pretty burned out and sun is going down fast


You got this! No biggie.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You got this! No biggie.


It is like riding a bike. I kinda do miss working my trade.



Not


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 25, 2021)

@raratt you getting that geetar of yours wrenched on around me anytime soon?


----------



## raratt (Mar 25, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> @raratt you getting that geetar of yours wrenched on around me anytime soon?


Amp, sometime soon, Mrs getting her shot tomorrow afternoon so I'm tied up then. This will be cool to figure out, it's from 1962.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> It is like riding a bike. I kinda do miss working my trade.
> 
> 
> 
> Not


I miss mine too and then I don't.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I miss mine too and then I don't.


Ok thats it!

will have on Beatles station tomorrow on the pandora while working.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Ok thats it!
> 
> will have on Beatles station tomorrow on the pandora while working.


You are so sweet. Working like that you need metal. At least I did, possibly that's my issue.
Start here


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You are so sweet. Working like that you need metal. At least I did, possibly that's my issue.
> Start here


Ah shit! That was a few days ago


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 25, 2021)

Bee gees! Yeah. I’m down with that too lol.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Mar 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Let me know if tillers are smarter than dishwashers. My dishwasher was not at all concerned about my willingness to replace a perfectly good coffee pot.


My dishwasher went out with her pals this morning, leaving the sink full of dirty dishes.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4862955
> Bee gees! Yeah. I’m down with that too lol.


Whatever gets the job done bro....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 25, 2021)

Sorry, I can't do the Bee Gees.
David Gilmour is more my style.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4862955
> Bee gees! Yeah. I’m down with that too lol.


Nice selection


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Sorry, I can't do the Bee Gees.
> David Gilmore is more my style.


Tonight's sort of


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 25, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4862955
> Bee gees! Yeah. I’m down with that too lol.


I sware to god i can hit them highs just like Barry does.
The brothers Gibb were cool imo.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 25, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Sorry, I can't do the Bee Gees.
> David Gilmour is more my style.


My mom is rolling in her grave if she heard me say bee gees lmao. She was a a real hippie.
Fuck it. I also like other weird shit. Like Depeche Mode. Love em.
Just no country or rap/hippity hop for me. Old school rap was kinda cool i guess.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 25, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> My mom is rolling in her grave if she heard me say bee gees lmao. She was a a real hippie.
> Fuck it. I also like other weird shit.
> Just no country or rap/hippity hop for me. Old school rap was kinda cool i guess.


This is about as close as I can get to rap.





My hip hop only goes so far as well but I can dig on some CeeLo Green.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 25, 2021)

Oh fuck what have i done!


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 25, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> This is about as close as I can get to rap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My mom LOVED Blondie


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2021)

LOL I'm All over the place with what's playing. Mood.....job.....how tuned I am...


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2021)

Shake it  
Listen to Mayra Veronica vs. Yolanda Be Cool - Mama Yo (Radio Edit) by Warner Records on #SoundCloud








Mayra Veronica vs. Yolanda Be Cool - Mama Yo (Radio Edit)


Download Mayra Veronica & Yolanda Be Cool's new single 'Mama Yo!' on iTunes: http://smarturl.it/MamaYoI




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2021)

Listen to Tom Petty - Last Dance With Mary Jane (Dave Dialect Bootleg) by Dave Dialect on #SoundCloud








Tom Petty - Last Dance With Mary Jane (Dave Dialect Bootleg)


Another Classic Bootlegged!! Free Download. http://www.mediafire.com/download/qkh2sjojypbnu1e/Tom+Petty+-+Last+Dance+%28Dave+Dialect+Bootleg%29+174_135.mp3




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2021)

Listen to Fleetwood Mac - Dreams (Gigamesh Edit) by 4040Creative on #SoundCloud

__
https://soundcloud.com/4040creative%2Fdreams-gigamesh-edit-mp3


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 25, 2021)

It's all about shop music!
Listen to Sweat Vol. 2 by CRAKD on #SoundCloud

__
https://soundcloud.com/nicklocascio45%2Fsweat-vol-2


----------



## sarahJane211 (Mar 25, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> My mom is rolling in her grave if she heard me say bee gees lmao. She was a a real hippie.
> Fuck it. I also like other weird shit. Like Depeche Mode. Love em.
> Just no country or rap/hippity hop for me. Old school rap was kinda cool i guess.


BeckyG has something though ..........


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 26, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Don't know if you camp, but this area is nice, and Cape Chignecto to the south in Bay of Fundy
> I'd go to Cape Breton or the coast by Louisbourg, first choice.
> 
> 
> ...


That’s gorgeous! We stayed in Halifax, I vaguely remember the bay of fundy but clearly remember whale watching. I had the souvenir poncho until I moved out of my parents place.


----------



## raratt (Mar 26, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> David Gilmour


A little different, but listen to the words.


----------



## raratt (Mar 26, 2021)

North wind again today, the Mrs doesn't do well with it, irritable is the nice way to put it. I'm taking it easy this morning to make sure my back is going to hold up to get her wheeled in to the shot clinic. I hope the tech has some skills, or a short needle, the Mrs doesn't have much meat on her bones anymore. Mornin all.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 26, 2021)

I’m at the clinic for my first shot, 9:10 appointment, got here at 8:15, I’m in the “appointment line” 200+ people deep


----------



## mudballs (Mar 26, 2021)

Mowed access road to 46 site gorilla grow. Bit of weed spraying, man i hate blackberry shrubs


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 26, 2021)

I walked up and down the same set of 12 stairs 111 times for a total of 1332 stairs ascended and 1332 stairs descended. Elevation gain and loss of 825ft.

So basically just climbed and descended an 80 story building by the stairs. In place. On the same 12 stairs.

gonna try to double that over the next few weeks


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 26, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I walked up and down the same set of 12 stairs 111 times for a total of 1332 stairs ascended and 1332 stairs descended. Elevation gain and loss of 825ft.
> 
> So basically just climbed and descended an 80 story building by the stairs. In place. On the same 12 stairs.
> 
> gonna try to double that over the next few weeks


A 12 Step program.


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 26, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I sware to god i can hit them highs just like Barry does.
> The brothers Gibb were cool imo.


Born in Douglas the Isle of Man.

Not Australia nor Manchester.


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 26, 2021)

Said goodbye to my brother, a good guitarist a good dad and a good brother.


----------



## raratt (Mar 26, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Said goodbye to my brother, a good guitarist a good dad and a good brother.


Condolences.


----------



## Geordie_John (Mar 26, 2021)

Treated myself to a new lighter


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 26, 2021)

Just finished a 16 mile bike ride


Now I’m baking a flourless chocolate torte


----------



## doublejj (Mar 26, 2021)

Flashback time....bonus points for anyone who knows what this is. I used to make these wholesale and would give them out at concerts in the 70's-80's.....


----------



## lokie (Mar 26, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Flashback time....bonus points for anyone who knows what this is. I used to make these wholesale at work and would give them out at concerts in the 70's-80's. This one was courtesy of Boeing Aircraft in Seattle....
> View attachment 4863558


Nice. 

some current alternatives.










I like this one.


----------



## raratt (Mar 26, 2021)

lokie said:


> Nice.
> 
> some current alternatives.
> 
> ...


----------



## manfredo (Mar 26, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Just finished a 16 mile bike ride
> 
> 
> Now I’m baking a flourless chocolate torte


The e-bike or peddling? That's a good ride either way!! I had mine all charged up, but it was windy AF and I opted for a nap instead. 

Did you get your new e-bike built yet? I'm keeping my eyes out for a decent used bike...but so is everyone!!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 26, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Said goodbye to my brother, a good guitarist a good dad and a good brother.


So sorry


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The e-bike or peddling? That's a good ride either way!! I had mine all charged up, but it was windy AF and I opted for a nap instead.
> 
> Did you get your new e-bike built yet? I'm keeping my eyes out for a decent used bike...but so is everyone!!


I was riding the ebike. I am sorta holding off on the nEw bike for now till I get some loose ends tied up


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 26, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I was riding the ebike. I am sorta holding off on the nEw bike for now till I get some loose ends tied up


Yes, yes but that chocolate baked goodie, pics?


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yes, yes but that chocolate baked goodie, pics?


It’s not quite done. It has to cool completely before I put the ganache on top...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yes, yes but that chocolate baked goodie, pics?


I like you - your stomach thinks for you. : )


----------



## manfredo (Mar 26, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> It’s not quite done. It has to cool completely before I put the ganache on top...


Chocolate...ganache...You're killing me


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Chocolate...ganache...You're killing me
> 
> View attachment 4863696


Sorta like that but not as pretty...

Here you go, mama! @curious2garden


----------



## raratt (Mar 26, 2021)

The Mrs said a Gateau. I have no clue.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 26, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I like you - your stomach thinks for you. : )


I have a story about that! There was this moose and the delicious fish who accompanied it ........... ahhh good times and I like you too!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> The Mrs said a Gateau. I have no clue.


It's a cake and a good one when done right.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 26, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Sorta like that but not as pretty...
> 
> Here you go, mama! @curious2garden
> 
> View attachment 4863699


Shit and I was in LA today! I could have scooped that up on the way home! That is gorgeous!


----------



## Bareback (Mar 26, 2021)

lokie said:


> Nice.
> 
> some current alternatives.
> 
> ...


It needs feathers


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 26, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Sorta like that but not as pretty...
> 
> Here you go, mama! @curious2garden
> 
> View attachment 4863699


Recipe link please!!
Can it be done Diabetic friendly? (Momma health comes first).


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 26, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Recipe link please!!
> Can it be done Diabetic friendly? (Momma health comes first).











Flourless Chocolate Torte


Get Flourless Chocolate Torte Recipe from Food Network




www.foodnetwork.com





I bet you could do a sugar free version, just use sugar free chocolate. Might take a little tinkering, but I bet it comes out great. Just use a sweetener instead of sugar. If for some reason it doesn’t bake right the first time, try adding an extra egg

oh and the chocolate ganache is just equal parts by weight heavy whipping cream and semisweet chocolate. Bring the cream to a simmer, pour it over the chopped chocolate, and just let it sit 5 minutes. Stir until smooth, the heat from the cream should be enough to melt the chocolate.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 26, 2021)

I've been using Almond flour which I understand is the most "friendly" for a Diabetic.
Seems like it even works in my Sourdough so far.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 26, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've been using Almond flour which I understand is the most "friendly" for a Diabetic.
> Seems like it even works in my Sourdough so far.


Luckily this cake contains zero flour...lol. It’s like...a brownie met a piece of fudge and they had steamy unprotected sex all night long. The result was this torte 9 months later


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 26, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Luckily this cake contains zero flour...lol. It’s like...a brownie met a piece of fudge and they had steamy unprotected sex all night long. The result was this torte 9 months later


I do love the story line thus far I must admit.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Chocolate...ganache...You're killing me
> 
> View attachment 4863696


Callebaut Gianduja is my Kryptonite.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 26, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I do love the story line thus far I must admit.


Guns and/or sex, men


----------



## raratt (Mar 26, 2021)

The eye rolling imogee is not working for me, WTF?


----------



## raratt (Mar 26, 2021)

I'm out, cheers all, need to grill dinner.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 26, 2021)

: roll : without spaces



: rolleyes :


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Guns and/or sex, men


Lol!
Guns might be primarily a male attraction in many cases but the sex thing is not necessarily just us - you gals play coy but truth be told it's mutual.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 26, 2021)

I picked up 2 lbs of bottleneck onion bulbs today.

$3.80 and a bargain at any price.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 26, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Callebaut Gianduja is my Kryptonite.


I'll stick with Valrhona (Caramelia to be exact) but at that level they are all good, just different.


----------



## raratt (Mar 27, 2021)

OK, I got learned again. Mornin.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 27, 2021)

Rehung my gutter after the winter snows an ice ripped it down.


----------



## raratt (Mar 27, 2021)

Got two of the girls (?) moved into the grow room to flower this morning, probably put the other two in a little later.
Weather is going to be nice, unfortunately I get the feeling I'm going to have to fire up the AC in the grow room.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> Got two of the girls (?) moved into the grow room to flower this morning, probably put the other two in a little later.
> Weather is going to be nice, unfortunately I get the feeling I'm going to have to fire up the AC in the grow room.
> View attachment 4864224


 


LOL always have room for Dick's in the forecast.....


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 27, 2021)

Finished the quilt top, this is 1/2. Now to quilt it.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 27, 2021)

took a drive north of town to visit a buddy today.....about 1/2 way there I realized I forgot to bring his address with me, but i only went a little further and it was obvious I would have little trouble locating his house.....it was good to see you again ol friend.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 27, 2021)

doublejj said:


> took a drive north of town to visit a buddy today.....about 1/2 way there I realized I forgot to bring his address with me, but i only went a little further and it was obvious I would have little trouble locating his house.....it was good to see you again ol friend.
> View attachment 4864487


Shit bro they’re doing some controlled burns around here or something. I can’t quite doing double takes all day lol.

Not saying that for you guys to feel sorry for me but i trip out when i see smoke. Even in almost april. Its fucking bullshit.

just seen a show last night about water conservation in the west. Boy are we fucked.
We are in a 20+ yr drought with not much precipitation and zero glaciers refilling our coffers for underground use. And more and more water being used. But one trippy thing was that this lady who studies this shit from tree rings found that in the 1100’s? I think it was, we had a 50yr long drought


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Shit bro they’re doing some controlled burns around here or something. I can’t quite doing double takes all day lol.
> 
> Not saying that for you guys to feel sorry for me but i trip out when i see smoke. Even in almost april. Its fucking bullshit.
> 
> ...


I live in a swamp for a state. And I'm seeing muck instead of water. I hope to get wet soon. Stay pro active and safe you crazy West Coaster's.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 27, 2021)

And of course i finished lathing and trimming out the beams and columns yesterday morning. Can’t believe you doubted me. Dang!
Was on plumbing and electrical all day because i aint subbing that out. Got friends and family helping but gotta get it going.
Drove an hour away to find out the place did NOT have the only fire safe rated Vulcan vent soffit vents i need in stock after saying they did. Fuck me

easy peasy shit. Just like hanging all the shitrock which i can’t wait to do. Even with some fucked up sciatica shit still. Do the shit in my sleep


----------



## doublejj (Mar 27, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Shit bro they’re doing some controlled burns around here or something. I can’t quite doing double takes all day lol.
> 
> Not saying that for you guys to feel sorry for me but i trip out when i see smoke. Even in almost april. Its fucking bullshit.
> 
> ...


The California native americans have stories of the years without winter and years without summer.....


----------



## doublejj (Mar 27, 2021)

it was good to see the Califronia High Sierra's with a blanket of snow going into April. This means there should still be snow up high until at least June......


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 27, 2021)

doublejj said:


> The California native americans have stories of the years without winter and years without summer.....


I almost didn’t post what i did because it is facts like that that totally give climate change deniers fuel. Fucking stupid.

but boy oh boy wouldn’t it be nice to just accept mother nature to do it’s thing and not do shit about it. Just like jesus will take care of us its all gods plan. Thoughts and prayers.






end of rant


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 27, 2021)

Fuck the space force. How about a federally funded outfit that will address the changing shit going on across our contry. Our defense department says climate change is our biggest threat.

Ok seriously. End of rant.





For now.





and this post doesn’t belong in politics. Just sayin.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I almost didn’t post what i did because it is facts like that that totally give climate change deniers fuel. Fucking stupid.
> 
> but boy oh boy wouldn’t it be nice to just accept mother nature to do it’s thing and not do shit about it. Just like jesus will take care of us its all gods plan. Thoughts and prayers.
> 
> ...


True true. 

Should visit the Sault Loches and watch the foreign freighters pull football field size ziplocks of the Great Lakes water shed across the Atlantic.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 27, 2021)

Oh yeah. Kid came by with the grandkid today. I’ve had the beatles station going all day. @curious2garden 
This song just came on. Love it


----------



## doublejj (Mar 27, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I almost didn’t post what i did because it is facts like that that totally give climate change deniers fuel. Fucking stupid.
> 
> but boy oh boy wouldn’t it be nice to just accept mother nature to do it’s thing and not do shit about it. Just like jesus will take care of us its all gods plan. Thoughts and prayers.
> 
> ...


Mother Nature used to ravage central California valley before they built Shasta, Oroville, Folsom dams....Sacramento got totally flooded several times before that....


----------



## doublejj (Mar 27, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh yeah. Kid came by with the grandkid today. I’ve had the beatles station going all day. @curious2garden
> This song just came on. Love it


I love Chris Stapleton.....thank you


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 27, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Mother Nature used to ravage central California valley before they built Shasta, Oroville, Folsom dams....Sacramento got totally flooded several times before that....
> View attachment 4864621


Yup.
trip that old sac is second story buldings.

but that’s because we used to have seasonal flood before they damned up the american  and the other rivers.

not so sure those seasonal flood would fuck up the 1850’s buildings in old sac nowadays though even without folsom


----------



## doublejj (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuck the space force. How about a federally funded outfit that will address the changing shit going on across our contry. Our defense department says climate change is our biggest threat.
> 
> Ok seriously. End of rant.
> 
> ...


Along those lines, here is some good news. Industry is beginning to pay attention. The future starts small.









UPDATED: CP Hydrogen Locomotive Pilot Powered by Ballard - Railway Age


Canadian Pacific (CP) will use fuel cell modules from Ballard Power Systems for its first hydrogen fuel cell (HFC)-powered linehaul freight locomotive.




www.railwayage.com


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Yup.
> trip that old sac is second story buldings.
> 
> but that’s because we used to have seasonal flood before they damned up the american  and the other rivers.
> ...


I thought it wa when people stopped being self sufficient and allowed corporations to dictate their best interest. OOPS. Not politcs. Facts.. LOL.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 27, 2021)

doublejj said:


>


Omg dude and this song.




I’m back and forth with my ex. But our latest song is this 

i say i don’t like country. But i dig him


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I sware to god i thought you were republican from the minimal time i’ve spent on the politics forum lately.
> 
> weird thing. “Conservatism” should include this.
> For fucks sake. Republican administrations used to do something about it. Now, GOP is bought and paid for by cock bros/oil
> ...


I stand alone until you stand against my natural world type. LOL. Honest wish for a realization of the dependence people live by. Sad. But a dumb red kneck alone in the woods too long once upon time. Peace and presevtion of the species.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Mar 27, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I almost didn’t post what i did because it is facts like that that totally give climate change deniers fuel. Fucking stupid.
> 
> but boy oh boy wouldn’t it be nice to just accept mother nature to do it’s thing and not do shit about it. Just like jesus will take care of us its all gods plan. Thoughts and prayers.
> end of rant


Climate change warnings are just a fantasy, none of them have ever come true (which is the definition of fantasy).
The glaciers haven't all melted, there's still ice at the poles, no populated island has ever sunk, New York isn't underwater.
But let's just imagine for one second it is all real, the only people stopping me installing solar panels is the electric company, I've sneaked in 5 panels (half my electricity bill), but if i put any more up, the electric company would cut off my supply because it affects their profits..

for the believers that want to 'spank' me, how many solar panels have you put up?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 27, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Omg dude and this song.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## doublejj (Mar 27, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> Climate change warnings are just a fantasy, none of them have ever come true (which is the definition of fantasy).
> The glaciers haven't all melted, there's still ice at the poles, no populated island has ever sunk, New York isn't underwater.
> But let's just imagine for one second it is all real, the only people stopping me installing solar panels is the electric company, I've sneaked in 5 panels (half my electricity bill), but if i put any more up, the electric company would cut off my supply because it affects their profits..


in California all new homes built today must have solar panels....by law


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2021)

doublejj said:


> in California all new homes built today must have solar panels....by law


OOOOPS! Can't post that thought. LOL.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 27, 2021)

doublejj said:


> in California all new homes built today must have solar panels....by law


So. As of now.
You have to be at least “solar ready”
But if you are only “solar ready” title 24 makes you add shit loads of other things to make the efficiency calculations. For now.
It’s fucking nuts. But thats ok. My shit is gonna be the most energy efficient house.

gonna be putting in 30 panels btw. I got lots of sun


----------



## sarahJane211 (Mar 27, 2021)

doublejj said:


> in California all new homes built today must have solar panels....by law


And they'll make fat profits from that, putting the price of the home out of reach of many people.
Climate change alarm is about governments and big corporations profiting from repressing the freedoms of the people.

PS. My home isn't new (8 years old now).


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Single issue shit has fucked up politics. I will stop with that. Except please take away big lobbying dollars. We are fucked until we have a campaign finance reform.
> 
> 
> seriously. End of rant. Sorry mods.


It is an accomplishment. Not a statement. Peace and happiness all.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 27, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> My home isn't new.


it won't last forever....


----------



## sarahJane211 (Mar 27, 2021)

doublejj said:


> it won't last forever....


I suspect I'll be dead long before my house is dead.
(house will last at least another 50 years, I'll be lucky to survive 5 more)


----------



## doublejj (Mar 27, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> I suspect I'll be dead long before my house is dead.
> (house will last at least another 50 years, I'll be lucky to survive 5 more)


california is building 1/2mil new homes a year...and they will all have solar. Soon a home without solar will be like a home without electricity, nobody will want it....


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> I suspect I'll be dead long before my house is dead.
> (house will last at least another 50 years, I'll be lucky to survive 5 more)


You gotta outlive the mortgage. Spruce it up and sell. Buy a cabin in the woods and live it up. Or feed the vultures. Damn morbid world.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 27, 2021)

Ok that was cool bro


i still don’t like country though!


----------



## sarahJane211 (Mar 27, 2021)

doublejj said:


> california is building 1/2mil new homes a year...and they will all have solar. Soon a home without solar will be like a home without electricity, nobody will want it....


i hate it that nobody accepts personal responsibility for anything in their life.
Don't tell me what California is doing, tell me what YOU are doing!

It cost me under $1000 to install 5x solar panels producing just over half my energy.
About 3 days work, building the brackets and screwing to the back wall (payback in under 4 years).


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2021)

DTE's new cell meters tell that my system is getting power and I get a rate hike per their terms and conditions. And we are paying the cell transmission fees to boot.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 27, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> You gotta outlive the mortgage. Spruce it up and sell. Buy a cabin in the woods and live it up. Or feed the vultures. Damn morbid world.


I had my home paid off for 5 years before I retired.....but for what? It was just $100,000's of equity just collecting dust. So I took out a mortgage and bought a pot farm in the hills. So now for a $1,200 a month mortgage I have a home and a pot farm...it seems to be working for me.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Mar 27, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I had my home paid off for 5 years before I retired.....but for what? It was just $100,000's of equity just collecting dust. So I took out a mortgage and bought a pot farm in the hills. So now for a $1,200 a month mortgage I have a home and a pot farm...it seems to be working for me.


Agree, paid off my mortgage when I was 45, my (former) wife just divorced me and got a free home.
Now my new (much younger wife) has a mortgage (another 20 years) and I live in her house (my pension makes the repayments), when I die she'll be shit out of luck.

And before anyone claims I'm just bitter about the divorce, let me just tell you you're wrong, it was worth any amount of money to replace the 50 year old 200lb woman in my bed with a 30 year old 100lb woman.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 27, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I had my home paid off for 5 years before I retired.....but for what? It was just $100,000's of equity just collecting dust. So I took out a mortgage and bought a pot farm in the hills. So now for a $1,200 a month mortgage I have a home and a pot farm...it seems to be working for me.


Here is a gentleman who's gospel I want to retire to. Best demo I have at the moment. Better days and integrity.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 27, 2021)

This ones for you @raratt


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 27, 2021)

Went and picked up father in law he is 78 brought him to the and grilled cheese burger Johnsonville Brats hotdogs after eating I had to do some transplanting and cloning and he actually got into it wanting to know what and the why it was a great night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 27, 2021)

And the best part of it was when he looked at me and I shit you not he said be like water what was that guys names mind blowing


----------



## raratt (Mar 28, 2021)

doublejj said:


> This ones for you @raratt


We watch that quite often during our evening YouTube music foray. Thanks. Here is another from Celebration day. Jason Bonham on drums.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Here is a gentleman who's gospel I want to retire to. Best demo I have at the moment. Better days and integrity.


lol
*"Nowaday's you loan a sunufabitch five dolla', you're fucked"*
-Popcorn Sutton


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 28, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Flourless Chocolate Torte
> 
> 
> Get Flourless Chocolate Torte Recipe from Food Network
> ...


I picked up all ingredients & a 9" spring form pan. I'm getting amped to make this for Momma (and me of course).


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 28, 2021)

Woke up, let the chickens out, made a cup of coffee. Now I'm going to head in to work for a couple of hrs. Just to finish some shit up for tomorrow. When I get back I'm going to break out my sharpening stones and freshen up a couple of my kitchen knives. 

I really need to get this roof on my possible grow room/man cave replaced asap. So I might stop by a home improvement store to get started buying the material needed.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 28, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I picked up all ingredients & a 9" spring form pan. I'm getting amped to make this for Momma (and me of course).


Awesome! If you want it a little more fudgey, use a little less egg and beat it less. If you want it more cakey then just follow the recipe.

And after you cool it completely, keep it in the fridge till ready to serve for a denser chew.


----------



## raratt (Mar 28, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> beat it less.


I'll try...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'll try...


They said nothing about the miss not doing it ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 28, 2021)

I guess I should have put the disclaimer about being high first sorry about that


----------



## lokie (Mar 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I guess I should have put the disclaimer about being high first sorry about that


 this brings to mind the stoner cartoon "You have to be this High" meme.

but I found this gem recently. 



The target is low but he must have been High to ask for that.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 28, 2021)

lokie said:


> this brings to mind the stoner cartoon "You have to be this High" meme.
> 
> but I found this gem recently.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 28, 2021)

I'm going back to sharpening my knife don't go too low


----------



## doublejj (Mar 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm going back to sharpening my knife don't go too lowView attachment 4865116


I watched a deckhand on a fishing boat fillet 100's of rockfish and he used one of these to keep his knife sharp between fish. I bought one and have never looked back. These things work hella good and are safe to use even on rolling seas....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 28, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I watched a deckhand on a fishing boat fillet 100's of rockfish and he used one of these to keep his knife sharp between fish. I bought one and have never looked back. These things work hella good and are safe to use even on rolling seas....
> View attachment 4865118


Takes all the fun out of it ha ha ha


----------



## raratt (Mar 28, 2021)

We have a bower vine that I have tied to the edge of our patio cover and the Scrub Jays have built a nest in it. Found out this morning when I was trimming some stray shoots on it. I'll have to keep an eye on the babies because when they fledge the dog will kill them. She attacks anything that moves. I'm glad we don't have the snakes that @Aeroknow has, she wouldn't last long. BTW found any snakes yet @Aeroknow ?
Here is a random pic of one:


----------



## raratt (Mar 28, 2021)

Found a taped up toaster box in the garage, I figured I packed some breakables in it and didn't label it, nope it is a brand new toaster. I had no idea it was out there...


----------



## lokie (Mar 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> Found a taped up toaster box in the garage, I figured I packed some breakables in it and didn't label it, nope it is a brand new toaster. I had no idea it was out there...


Beware strange findings.

I found an earring on the floor, I never found out where it came from.
A few weeks later a necklace was found on the patio. I still don't know where it came from.

The moral of this story is

I hope you have a better toaster than the junk jewelry my unknown intruder leaves behind.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 28, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I watched a deckhand on a fishing boat fillet 100's of rockfish and he used one of these to keep his knife sharp between fish. I bought one and have never looked back. These things work hella good and are safe to use even on rolling seas....
> View attachment 4865118


They are great for filet knives, always have one in the tackle box


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 28, 2021)

BleedsGreen said:


> They are great for filet knives, always have one in the tackle box


Great for a decent, safe and fast edge on okay steel. Stones rule high carbon.

Here is my my suggested fishing load out. Fillet in game pouch. Swiss in the vest pocket and Schrade on the wader strap always.


----------



## raratt (Mar 28, 2021)

Beer shelf is filled along with the ice bucket. Hamburger out for dinner, guess I should cook a couple pieces of bacon to go on my burger. Up sized the pots on a couple clones I just adopted. Got the Mrs her lunch. I'm pretty much done for the day, buds and suds in a bit.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 28, 2021)

Cannot post the Gerber gator fillet knife. HMMM. Good blade


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The only thing worse than back pain is head pain!


I would say tooth pain trumps all pain. I haven't had a baby but I hear tooth pain is worse. 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 28, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I would not worry about the Tyrannoschmeckle. He is out living an episode of the XXX Files. You must believe, because the Troot is out there. He is probably unzipping his fly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XXX files? Ever see that one with the alien? 



Yeah, probably 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 28, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I would say tooth pain trumps all pain. I haven't had a baby but I hear tooth pain is worse.
> 
> SH420


I've had both and kidney stones. I'd say a bad toothache is about the worst.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 28, 2021)

@curious2garden i was just about to change the station to the traveling wilburys but guess what time it is.

still changed it though
Had it on Elton John for most the day but went back to the beatles


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 28, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I watched a deckhand on a fishing boat fillet 100's of rockfish and he used one of these to keep his knife sharp between fish. I bought one and have never looked back. These things work hella good and are safe to use even on rolling seas....
> View attachment 4865118


They’re gold for fishing or even at home but not on Japanese steel


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 28, 2021)

Gary Goodson said:


> Woke up, let the chickens out, made a cup of coffee. Now I'm going to head in to work for a couple of hrs. Just to finish some shit up for tomorrow. When I get back I'm going to break out my sharpening stones and freshen up a couple of my kitchen knives.
> 
> I really need to get this roof on my possible grow room/man cave replaced asap. So I might stop by a home improvement store to get started buying the material needed.


Fuckin chickens
Last time i dealt with them things was when my kid was a baby and we were living at my ex ladies parents house. Her mom insisted i was the one who HAD to pick up their shit. Pretty much a concrete back yard. Wtf man. Still pissed

around here chickens feed the coyotes.
Mother fuckerz are around here bigtime. With the views i got i’ve seen them come home with a distant neighbors chickens a few times lol.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 28, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I watched a deckhand on a fishing boat fillet 100's of rockfish and he used one of these to keep his knife sharp between fish. I bought one and have never looked back. These things work hella good and are safe to use even on rolling seas....
> View attachment 4865118


I had something similar. They work great.
Oh yeah. Gotta remember to list the at least 5 different kershaw fillet knives i lost for insurance. Shit. Make that 20 . Just kidding i don’t even need to lie. Just need to do the work


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 28, 2021)

I lost a good 10k in just rods and reels. Crazy.

shit. Way more than that!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuckin chickens
> Last time i dealt with them things was when my kid was a baby and we were living at my ex ladies parents house. Her mom insisted i was the one who HAD to pick up their shit. Pretty much a concrete back yard. Wtf man. Still pissed
> 
> around here chickens feed the coyotes.
> Mother fuckerz are around here bigtime. With the views i got i’ve seen them come home with a distant neighbors chickens a few times lol.


Fucking chickens!


----------



## raratt (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Fucking chickens!


Dirty nasty things as raised. Delicious after garlic, lemon pepper marinade and a hot grill. Cheated on my "Healthy" eating a tad. But damn tasty for a change. And I avoided dressings. LOL.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 28, 2021)

@raratt on your way in here take notice of all the goats my neihbors have.

they eat the fuck out of goats.
I want goats but my fencing isn’t up to par yet. Those motherfuckers are escape artists.
I really don’t want to eat them i just want some lawn mowers and not to mention they are some super stoney creatures to trip on


----------



## raratt (Mar 28, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> @raratt on your way in here take notice of all the goats my neihbors have.
> 
> they eat the fuck out of goats.
> I want goats but my fencing isn’t up to par yet. Those motherfuckers are escape artists.
> I really don’t want to eat them i just want some lawn mowers and not to mention they are some super stoney creatures


If the fencing is good enough for cattle you can actually lease it out for grazing in the winter time. The people behind me bring in sheep for the winter, but they belong to the daughter. She sells the lambs for 4H projects.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 28, 2021)

I always wanted to play the bass because these guys. My sister does.




My mom was a super die hard beatles fan and when i was super young the wings.
I thought the wings’ songs were the beatles until i was like 12 lol.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 28, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> @raratt on your way in here take notice of all the goats my neihbors have.
> 
> they eat the fuck out of goats.
> I want goats but my fencing isn’t up to par yet. Those motherfuckers are escape artists.
> I really don’t want to eat them i just want some lawn mowers and not to mention they are some super stoney creatures to trip on


Not for me. But here is a curiosity tweak for you. A hobbyfarm/ daycare/ petting zoo has an impressive recreation area along a main road and hiking path in ADA, MI. I stop and watch in awe everytime I pass that way.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> If the fencing is good enough for cattle you can actually lease it out for grazing in the winter time. The people behind me bring in sheep for the winter, but they belong to the daughter. She sells the lambs for 4H projects.


Shit bro. I got 4 big ol 3 yr olds, my neihgbors beefers that cruise in my yrd once in a while. I’ll get some of the big heard in here too. You’ll see lol.


----------



## raratt (Mar 28, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Shit bro. I got 4 big ol 3 yr olds, my neihgbors beefers that cruise in my yrd once in a while. I’ll get some of the big heard in here too. You’ll see lol.


I have friends that have just 5 acres, I keep telling them to let someone put their horse or cattle out there for the winter. The dude just ends up having to mow it every spring.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Mar 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have friends that have just 5 acres, I keep telling them to let someone put their horse or cattle out there for the winter. The dude just ends up having to mow it every spring.


My mom rents her pastures to a local cattle farmer for the price of the assessed property taxes. Turns out to be a good deal for both her and the farmer.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 28, 2021)

Busy weekend. Worked, did some yard work, worked some more, got my haircut, went to Costco, and did cabinet stuff. As much as I wanted to work on the cabinets last weekend, I wasn't really feeling up to it, mostly from mouth pain. 
All cabinets are hung, and demo on the lower cabinets has started. 
Sorry Annie. I tried to save you a few completes, but didn't have any. 



Eventually the light fixture will go and I'll put in can lights. 

SH420


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 28, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Busy weekend. Worked, did some yard work, worked some more, got my haircut, went to Costco, and did cabinet stuff. As much as I wanted to work on the cabinets last weekend, I wasn't really feeling up to it, mostly from mouth pain.
> All cabinets are hung, and demo on the lower cabinets has started.
> Sorry Annie. I tried to save you a few completes, but didn't have any.
> 
> ...


Just curious. Where is your local costco? They have one is Sapenis, but can’t remember back towrards san ho
They got one in morgan hill or gilroy yet?
I would think one in morgan hill would kill it. Gilroy prob too close to sellpenis


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 28, 2021)

@shrxhky420 
My great uncle had killer stories of old town stockton he was a truck driver back in the day. The town used to be hopping. Now it’s where you go to buy crack.
I pretty much built every wall and soffit and ceiling in the Steinbeck museum. Pretty much my claim to fame lol. Was the closest i’ve ever worked to home


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 28, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Eventually the light fixture will go and I'll put in can lights.


My can lighting alone is gonna cost 3 grand. Its un fucking believable. Mostly because the vaulted ceilings Super close to buying


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 28, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> @shrxhky420
> My great uncle had killer stories of old town stockton he was a truck driver back in the day. The town used to be hopping. Now it’s where you go to buy crack.
> I pretty much built every wall and soffit and ceiling in the Steinbeck museum. Pretty much my claim to fame lol. Was the closest i’ve ever worked to home


A dozen years ago I was in correspondence with a woman who was living in Long Beach at the time. I mentioned living about an hour from Stockton.

She said “oh, do a lot of brokers live there?” I managed to delay the lol until off the phone.

I guess if you can call someone of no means a “broker” then ok.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 28, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> A dozen years ago I was in correspondence with a woman who was living in Long Beach at the time. I mentioned living about an hour from Stockton.
> 
> She said “oh, do a lot of brokers live there?” I managed to delay the lol until off the phone.
> 
> I guess if you can call someone of no means a “broker” then ok.


Only cool thing about salinas was no AC needed! Shit. I blew shit up, once the lady left, for like 8yrs. Killed it! Humidity was a bitch to keep under control because the monterey fog and lived right next to strawberry fields. Mites up the ass they were already super immuned to the pyrythrum. Back then all we had was py bombs and neem oil. Fuck me it sucked. Still killed it there though 

4 lights and a job. “Killing it” that’s how it used to work. Hawaii 2-3 times a year.

don’t need to mention my 9mo sentence in monterey county jail (salinas)

fuck salinas


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 28, 2021)

Made almost 500k profit selling that home in 2005 that was kinda cool. Lost it all in the next shithole town i invested in. Stockton fuck stockton too lmao


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 28, 2021)

@cannabineer 
I know i told you this already.
After flipping a few homes making more bank in stockton. Shit came crashing down.
I was fucked. Went gold prospecting out towards Yosemite. Stopped at my favorite slot machine at the casino by your old place won money bailed stockton bought in paradise.

Wish i would have bought 5 homes in Paradise. I’d be rich. 
That’s fucked up though


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 28, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> @cannabineer
> I know i told you this already.
> After flipping a few homes making more bank in stockton. Shit came crashing down.
> I was fucked. Went gold prospecting out towards Yosemite. Stopped at my favorite slot machine at the casino won money bailed stockton bought in paradise.
> ...


Find any nice color?


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 28, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Find any nice color?


We hit up the Clavey. Where we went. Not a god damn thing just a bunch of scratches on my truck. But that’s how it goes prospecting. Good times though bro! Especially that day
I hit 73k and you’d think i won a million dollars the way i wAs screaming. That machine was so awesome


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 28, 2021)

@raratt 
Immediately after winning i bought rudy new teeth. Bought my other buddy a rountrip ticket back to the big island to see his kids. Bought my daughter her first car. AND bought a foreclosure in Paradise(with a cash loan) bailed my pimp home in stockton(very close to lodi)


----------



## raratt (Mar 28, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> @raratt
> Immediately after winning i bought rudy new teeth. Bought my other buddy a rountrip ticket back to the big island to see his kids. Bought my daughter her first car. AND bought a foreclosure in Paradise(with a cash loan) bailed my pimp home in stockton(very close to lodi)


I just pay the casino's rent for sitting in their chairs.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 28, 2021)

Yeah lodi. Lower sac. Fuck stockton. I lived in a stones through from Lodi


----------



## raratt (Mar 28, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> @raratt
> Immediately after winning i bought rudy new teeth. Bought my other buddy a rountrip ticket back to the big island to see his kids. Bought my daughter her first car. AND bought a foreclosure in Paradise(with a cash loan) bailed my pimp home in stockton(very close to lodi)


I'm going to aim for heading up Wed, Tues we get the new stove delivered.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm going to aim for heading up Wed, Tues we get the new stove delivered.


Fuck dude. The only stoves you can install now are small. Still doing it though.
Love burning wood


----------



## raratt (Mar 28, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuck dude. The only stoves you can install now are small. Still doing it though.
> Love burning wood


Gas range, not wood stove.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 28, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuck dude. The only stoves you can install now are small. Still doing it though.
> Love burning wood


I burn a good amount of wood. 20" is easy.....close to 6 cord this year....forced hot air with oil backup.


How are some of the new stoves?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 28, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Just curious. Where is your local costco? They have one is Sapenis, but can’t remember back towrards san ho
> They got one in morgan hill or gilroy yet?
> I would think one in morgan hill would kill it. Gilroy prob too close to sellpenis


It's in Gilroy. Dude, we got the outlets! We're big time.  

I just read something the other day. Old downtown Gilroy is getting a face lift and people are not too happy about it. It's taking away the old town feel. 
Meh, whatever. As long as I get to smell the beautiful garlic air, I'm good. 

Just put up some new light fixtures in the entryway and hallway. Old brass, glass swirl looking fixture gone. New fixtures from Costco in Gilroy. Lol



SH420


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 28, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> It's in Gilroy. Dude, we got the outlets! We're big time.
> 
> I just read something the other day. Old downtown Gilroy is getting a face lift and people are not too happy about it. It's taking away the old town feel.
> Meh, whatever. As long as I get to smell the beautiful garlic air, I'm good.
> ...


Looking good bro!
Miss the outlets.
Crazy they got one in gilroy so close to salinas one. But somehow feel like i already knew there was one there


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 28, 2021)

@shrxhky420
That climb up the 101, very top. pretty much san juan Bautista, launched my Saab right at the top. Drunk as a skunk. Down about 30’ to the right(going towards salinas).
I had a “v” in my roof and a “v” in my hood.
Somehow missed the eucalyptus trees but hit a well pipe sticking up. Am lucky to be living.
Way longer story though lol.
Next time you go up and over imagine passing out and launching your car over and down there lmao


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 28, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> @raratt on your way in here take notice of all the goats my neihbors have.
> 
> they eat the fuck out of goats.
> I want goats but my fencing isn’t up to par yet. Those motherfuckers are escape artists.
> I really don’t want to eat them i just want some lawn mowers and not to mention they are some super stoney creatures to trip on


I love goat it tastes awesome, kinda like if an Echidna fucked a sheep.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 28, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> I love goat it tastes awesome, kinda like if an Echidna fucked a sheep.


To quote the old Italian:

“You’re echidna me!”


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 28, 2021)

1 month later. Night that tyson bit Hollyfields ear. Very bottom of that climb on the 101.
On the way home from watching the fight in san jose

my other car. Our last car remaining. Stopped accelerating. This was at night on a restricted driver’s license. Only had a couple beers was being good.
I was shitting my pants. Was totally driving outside of my restricted license
On the side of the highway i turned everything off. Popped the hood. Couldn’t see shit. Busted out my lighter and BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM! Fireball took me out. Vaporlock.
Roasted almost every hair on the left side of my head and face. Was super bad but thank god only 2nd degree burns.
Talk about bad luck huh?
Fuck salinas


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 28, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> @shrxhky420
> That climb up the 101, very top. pretty much san juan Bautista, launched my Saab right at the top. Drunk as a skunk. Down about 30’ to the right(going towards salinas).
> I had a “v” in my roof and a “v” in my hood.
> Somehow missed the eucalyptus trees but hit a well pipe sticking up. Am lucky to be living.
> ...


I know the spot well. 
When I was working pest control, heading to Salinas one early morning. Cold as all fk. There's this one curve that becomes a bridge and then back to regular asphalt. It's just outside of Gilroy. Anyway I was coming around that turn and where the bridge and road meet coming out of the turn, I hit a patch of black ice. Felt the ass end of my truck start to slip, I instantly shit myself. Luckily I was carrying a full load, and the weight of the truck grab the road. I hated having to drive out that way, 129, and over 152 towards Santa Cruz, or down to Carmel, basically the coast, early mornings. It was almost always foggy, especially Salinas. 

SH420


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 28, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I would say tooth pain trumps all pain. I haven't had a baby but I hear tooth pain is worse.
> 
> SH420


Gout is #1 on my pain list.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 28, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Gout is #1 on my pain list.


I suggest juicing celery. Hard to swallow. But 2 days and you will feel it. At least it helped me.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 28, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I suggest juicing celery. Hard to swallow. But 2 days and you will feel it. At least it helped me.


Thanks bro. 
I haven’t had a flare up in a long time.
I’m on meds plus supplements and try to watch my diet.

hmm fresh celery might be better than the extract


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 28, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Thanks bro.
> I haven’t had a flare up in a long time.
> I’m on meds plus supplements and try to watch my diet.
> 
> hmm fresh celery might be better than the extract


Use a juicer if you can. Our insane blender leaves a gel like fiber thing. Even after straining. Cheap juicer you can swallow easier. Tastes fine. Palate feel thing. I swear by it. 

And humor helps a bit.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 28, 2021)

I was thinking about you today @MICHI-CAN and broke out this how are the rids


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 29, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4865560I was thinking about you today @MICHI-CAN and broke out this how are the rids


TY. I'm getting there. The ripping surface soil with a rake set me back. Now I have the wife's cold. Helping me smoke less cigs. Bonus. 

Hope you and all are well. How is your latest exercise in patience going?


----------



## raratt (Mar 29, 2021)

Got the stove out of where it has been for 20 years, there are things that are unidentifiable between the cabinets. Going to take awhile to get it cleaned up. Debating on whether to slap some paint on the cabinets and the wall. Have to wait for my son to help get it out of the house, not that heavy, just awkward. Picking up super burrito's for dinner so we can just nuke them. Beer shelf is already full.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 29, 2021)

I just had corned beef, cabbage, and deviled eggs for dinner...

...you ever see a dog fart itself awake by smell?


----------



## manfredo (Mar 29, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I just had corned beef, cabbage, and deviled eggs for dinner...
> 
> ...you ever see a dog fart itself awake by smell?


I was banned from eating egg salad with my ex ...for good reason


----------



## doublejj (Mar 30, 2021)

Star Wars Canyon for boats.......Haulover Inlet Miami Florida..


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 30, 2021)

I got a schmeckle of bobby on my fingers, today. Smells like pixie sticks and fruit loops.

Badfish bean co. Bride's melons. 5 weeks. (Wedding cake x gelonatti)


----------



## manfredo (Mar 30, 2021)

So I saw @doublejj not trimming his fan leaves on clones and decided to give it a try. Day 10 and some good strong roots started


----------



## manfredo (Mar 30, 2021)

And here's one of my GMOs that just got up potted and super cropped. A week ago it had one top and now I just counted 14 tops. So much better than topping plants. You guys save me so much time with these Great tricks!


----------



## raratt (Mar 30, 2021)

New oven installed and operational. I have a stainless backsplash enroute that should be delivered today. Now I'm going to have to clean up the kitchen cabinets and walls to go with the pretty new stainless.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> New oven installed and operational. I have a stainless backsplash enroute that should be delivered today. Now I'm going to have to clean up the kitchen cabinets and walls to go with the pretty new stainless.


That's the kind of rabbit hole I dread....my house is over 100 years old. Once i start with something it only leads to 10 more issues....electricity and indoor plumbing were add ons after the fact


----------



## manfredo (Mar 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> New oven installed and operational. I have a stainless backsplash enroute that should be delivered today. Now I'm going to have to clean up the kitchen cabinets and walls to go with the pretty new stainless.


Best thing I found for kitchen grease


----------



## raratt (Mar 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Best thing I found for kitchen grease
> 
> View attachment 4866828


Used something like that behind where the stove was. I'll be using it on the rest of the walls and ceiling. I use this stuff for general cleaning. Cuts grease well also.


----------



## raratt (Mar 30, 2021)

doublejj said:


> That's the kind of rabbit hole I dread....my house is over 100 years old. Once i start with something it only leads to 10 more issues....electricity and indoor plumbing were add ons after the fact


I just need to get @DustyDuke to ship me some new cabinets and then I'd repaint it, lol. I'd still need to clean the walls first though, like the rest of them in the house.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> Used something like that behind where the stove was. I'll be using it on the rest of the walls and ceiling. I use this stuff for general cleaning. Cuts grease well also.
> View attachment 4866838


I’m using ammonia. It works and leaves zero residue. Helps to have a window open though.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> I just need to get @DustyDuke to ship me some new cabinets and then I'd repaint it, lol. I'd still need to clean the walls first though, like the rest of them in the house.


Here’s one I prepared earlier


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I’m using ammonia. It works and leaves zero residue. Helps to have a window open though.


Have you ever tried zoute drops? Dutch salted licorice with ammonium chloride.


----------



## raratt (Mar 30, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Here’s one I prepared earlier
> View attachment 4866871


I was looking at some lowers that have drawers for pans instead of having to rummage around in the back of a cabinet, I would definitely go that direction if I replaced them.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> I was looking at some lowers that have drawers for pans instead of having to rummage around in the back of a cabinet, I would definitely go that direction if I replaced them.


Me too, do you think we could work out a discount if we both order at the same time?...


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you ever tried zoute drops? Dutch salted licorice with ammonium chloride.


Tasted ‘em. Not awful but not my thing either.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> I was looking at some lowers that have drawers for pans instead of having to rummage around in the back of a cabinet, I would definitely go that direction if I replaced them.


That’s what I have, 2 big draws much easier. Plus the kids cant drag everything out, well not as easy as the old corner cupboard.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Tasted ‘em. Not awful but not my thing either.


I tried some thinking it was normal black licorice with salt. Should have known better than to trust people who eat raw herring like a seagull.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I tried some thinking it was normal black licorice with salt. Should have known better than to trust people who eat raw herring like a seagull.


But ... I like a herring


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> But ... I like a herring
> 
> View attachment 4867006


Raw with onions, pickles and eaten like a seagull?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Raw with onions, pickles and eaten like a seagull?


Oh goodness no. Presentation matters.
(Oh and no pickle for me.)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Oh goodness no. Presentation matters.
> (Oh and no pickle for me.)
> 
> View attachment 4867017


I'd eat that!

If you ever visit Amsterdam hit up the albert cuyp market. You'll see a million tourists buying herring to do the selfie, maybe take a tiny taste then throw it out. And it was really expensive!


----------



## raratt (Mar 30, 2021)

Say no to Lutefisk.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> Say Nei to Lutefisk.


Fify


----------



## raratt (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 30, 2021)

Stumbling around my campsite, eating a killer chicken wrap, wondering how tomorrow could possibly be as good as today..


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 30, 2021)

Almost ready for stucco and then the asshole homeowner decides to add a roof over a door. Fucking dick!


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 30, 2021)

The dick is me. I had to lath it all to get dried in knowing today would come. Dickhead homeowner builder i am. I’m fucking fired!

Total DICK!


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 30, 2021)

Scratch coat in t minus 12 days


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 30, 2021)

I almost hate to admit it but i’m the hoddie(hod carrier) on this job. That’s ok. Its my house. I’ll trowel some mud too believe it. My best friends are plasterers. Might as well let them do their thing but make sure they got a non stop supply of the plastic cement to do it.

gonna crack that whip


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 30, 2021)

@doublejj
I stopped driving to the chiropractor in chico 2x a week after because it hurt so bad.
I sware to god. The sciatica hasn’t been hurting as bad when i need to drive, which is almost every fricken day picking up materials. Still there though.

one of my buddies said after around 8mo it just went away.

maybe?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 30, 2021)

Looky what i got in the mail today!  .....any RIU'ers facing charges in Sac County?...


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 30, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I almost hate to admit it but i’m the hoddie(hod carrier) on this job. That’s ok. Its my house. I’ll trowel some mud too believe it. My best friends are plasterers. Might as well let them do their thing but make sure they got a non stop supply of the plastic cement to do it.
> 
> gonna crack that whip


Did you mean one of these hods


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 30, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> @doublejj
> I stopped driving to the chiropractor in chico 2x a week after because it hurt so bad.
> I sware to god. The sciatica hasn’t been hurting as bad when i need to drive, which is almost every fricken day picking up materials. Still there though.
> 
> ...


Ever try switching sides of the bed with the wife? Or sitting in another seat other than yours? 

And heated seriously adjustable car seats are thing in cold.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 30, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I almost hate to admit it but i’m the hoddie(hod carrier) on this job. That’s ok. Its my house. I’ll trowel some mud too believe it. My best friends are plasterers. Might as well let them do their thing but make sure they got a non stop supply of the plastic cement to do it.
> 
> gonna crack that whip


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 30, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Looky what i got in the mail today!  .....any RIU'ers facing charges in Sac County?...
> View attachment 4867129


Inquire in writing as to whether they honor and describe the jury nullification procedure. Put you on on the less than favorable list for a few. But end summons notifications in the future.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 30, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Did you mean one of these hods
> View attachment 4867134


There once was a fellow called Porter
Who daily grew shorter and shorter.
The reason, he said,
Was the hod on his head
That was filled with the heaviest mortar.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 30, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Looky what i got in the mail today!  .....any RIU'ers facing charges in Sac County?...
> View attachment 4867129


I threw that shit in the garbage like always until stockton.
Mother fuckers made me go to court. I said i gotta pick up my kid once a week from disco bay, which i did. It was dismissed.

Never, ever, except in stockton have i been called out like that.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 30, 2021)

doublejj said:


>


Omg dude. Where the hell you find that.

Lmao


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 30, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I threw that shit in the garbage like always until stockton.
> Mother fuckers made me go to court. I said i gotta pick up my kid once a week from disco bay, whixh i did. It was dismissed.
> 
> Never, ever, except in stockton have i been called out like that.


30 days plus fines for contempt here. Lucky for you.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 30, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> 30 days plus fines for contempt here. Lucky for you.


Shit. They just summoned me here in my county. Last year, right as fire was happening. Lol.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 30, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> 30 days plus fines for contempt here. Lucky for you.


I could always get out of jury duty because I worked CDCR  ......then i retired...


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 30, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I could always get out of jury duty because I worked CDCR  ......then i retired...


I would love to do my patriotic duty bro.
My back has been fucked for a long time. It’s like yeah rite. Not gonna do it.


wouldn’t be prudent




Aint gonna doit


----------



## doublejj (Mar 30, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I would love to do my patriotic duty bro.
> My back has been fucked for a long time. It’s like yeah rite. Aint gonna do it


You must get better before crab season.....


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 30, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I could always get out of jury duty because I worked CDCR  ......then i retired...


I'm just a hostile juror in a jerry mandered photogenic suburb.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 30, 2021)

doublejj said:


> You must get better before crab season.....


Health and mobility of course. 

No damn crabs here. Fertilize with salmon and trout. Just one live king or big dungenous. Enjoy guys. I would.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 30, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> There once was a fellow called Porter
> Who daily grew shorter and shorter.
> The reason, he said,
> Was the hod on his head
> That was filled with the heaviest mortar.


Yep there banned here for a reason


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 30, 2021)

doublejj said:


> You must get better before crab season.....


Feeling pretty good bro.
right before next turkey day. I will bang out another ling.
I had all my rigs ready dude.
What you do is, just like the captain showed us, hook a smaller rock fish and rig it up.

i had all those leaders rigged up and then fire.

fuck me.
Remember that oriental guy who got the big one? Shit. He was rocking popsicle bait.

we gonna do it next time

i won’t be jiggin bars shit next time


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 30, 2021)

Rex is almost 10 yrs old which is a god damn miracle
out of 14 pups. He is one of only 2 left.Crazy. Don’t know what i’m gonna do when the day does happen


god damnit remember when his sister died while i was just evacuated. Bella? Holly fuck


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 30, 2021)

Nevermind


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 30, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I could always get out of jury duty because I worked CDCR  ......then i retired...


Me too, I did my time & service & i'm done.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 30, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Feeling pretty good bro.
> right before next turkey day. I will bang out another ling.
> I had all my rigs ready dude.
> What you do is, just like the captain showed us, hook a smaller rock fish and rig it up.
> ...


can't wait.....


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 30, 2021)

doublejj said:


> can't wait.....
> View attachment 4867167View attachment 4867168


Man oh man.
From fishing all over the delta. Caught a good 200-250?+ sturgeon. Huge stripers.

my favorite fishing is for halibut within the gate(summer) during slack tide during small tides. 30-45’ water. Big ass stripers and shark during big tides and movement.
Drifting in from the gate to the island.
Reset and do again. Such good times. I don’t have that boat anymore(23o striper but i do have 2 others. I will finally be able to get back in it on our local lakes and i’ll put you on some monsters. Promise.

shiiiiiiit. Lake oroville hasn’t been fished much since fire/s
6lb’er landlocked kings to be gotten with my Kokanee rods! Fun shit. Def gonna be back to fishing soon bro.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 31, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Raw with onions, pickles and eaten like a seagull?


This guy tried it with a bloodworm, not sure if he is eating the worm or if the worm was eating him.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 31, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> @doublejj
> I stopped driving to the chiropractor in chico 2x a week after because it hurt so bad.
> I sware to god. The sciatica hasn’t been hurting as bad when i need to drive, which is almost every fricken day picking up materials. Still there though.
> 
> ...


1 year outcomes tend to be the same on back pain regardless of the treatment.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 31, 2021)

Taco Wednesday started....


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 31, 2021)

Easter long weekend, I’m so keen to for a rest. Six more hours of work and I’m chilling the fuck out.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 31, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Taco Wednesday started....View attachment 4867589


Love that griddle!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Taco Wednesday started....View attachment 4867589


That looks magazine-pretty.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> We have a bower vine that I have tied to the edge of our patio cover and the Scrub Jays have built a nest in it. Found out this morning when I was trimming some stray shoots on it. I'll have to keep an eye on the babies because when they fledge the dog will kill them. She attacks anything that moves. I'm glad we don't have the snakes that @Aeroknow has, she wouldn't last long. BTW found any snakes yet @Aeroknow ?
> Here is a random pic of one:
> View attachment 4865144


Miiinnnneeee! Love me a Jay bird! Expert peanut stashers!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 31, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Miiinnnneeee! Love me a Jay bird! Expert peanut stashers!


i feed peanuts to the jays and squirrels in my yard..


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2021)

This morning


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 31, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> That looks magazine-pretty.


Tnx, & most of it went to this guy..

“ziggy smalls”

love mammoth dog time


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Tnx, & most of it went to this guy..
> View attachment 4867756
> “ziggy smalls”
> 
> love mammoth dog time


He ski with you? Ride the lift?


----------



## raratt (Mar 31, 2021)

Did a tour of the foothills this afternoon. Dropped off my amp to the amp whisperer then rolled by @Aeroknow's to check out the house. The view off his back porch is going to be beer pounding smoke rolling worthy. The view is there now, I'm just thinkin of when he has a BBQ grill out there with a few ice chests of cold ones.  Pretty country this time of year when everything is blooming and the grass is all green. Didn't see a single snake...lol. It was nice to get out of the house and explore some new country. Stainless backsplash for behind the stove showed up today also. Buds and suds time.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> He ski with you? Ride the lift?


Naw, not mine, guy parked next to me the last couple of days.
Lotta cool dogs up here.

these two were on the other side.
Bloodhound had a beautiful howl


----------



## raratt (Mar 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Love that griddle!


I think I have one like that.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> Did a tour of the foothills this afternoon. Dropped off my amp to the amp whisperer then rolled by @Aeroknow's to check out the house. The view off his back porch is going to be beer pounding smoke rolling worthy. The view is there now, I'm just thinkin of when he has a BBQ grill out there with a few ice chests of cold ones.  Pretty country this time of year when everything is blooming and the grass is all green. Didn't see a single snake...lol. It was nice to get out of the house and explore some new country. Stainless backsplash for behind the stove showed up today also. Buds and suds time.


Just about have that porch roof framed in. Had to have rudy go get me some beers to grease the joints


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 31, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Easter long weekend, I’m so keen to for a rest. Six more hours of work and I’m chilling the fuck out.


Still at work, yay


----------



## mudballs (Apr 1, 2021)

15 holes prepared, 31 more to go


http://imgur.com/a/Jpl6zHf


----------



## manfredo (Apr 1, 2021)

mudballs said:


> 15 holes prepared, 31 more to go
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/Jpl6zHf


What did you did them with?? Because I want one, lol. A post hole digger on the back of a tractor works well, but I have neither!!


----------



## mudballs (Apr 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> What did you did them with?? Because I want one, lol. A post hole digger on the back of a tractor works well, but I have neither!!


Just a post hole digger brother. Everything the post hole digger removes you throw in a wheel barrow, then mix that with water to make a mud slurry you spread around the hole to suppress competition. They're 6gal deep.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 1, 2021)

Very nice...I like the slurry idea...Except I have to go for incognito and those babies would be visible from a plane or even on foot a mile away!! I'm getting old and digging holes is a bitch!! Especially in our rocky NE soil. But I'm gonna sneak a few in someplace this year...I missed last year and it was perfect weather, of course!!

Here, the riverbanks are the only place to find nice fertile rockless soil. I'm tempted to buy a little fishing boat again!!


----------



## raratt (Apr 1, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Just about have that porch roof framed in. Had to have rudy go get me some beers to grease the joints


I was wondering before why there wasn't a cover of some type over that side door.


----------



## mudballs (Apr 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Very nice...I like the slurry idea...Except I have to go for incognito and those babies would be visible from a plane or even on foot a mile away!! I'm getting old and digging holes is a bitch!! Especially in our rocky NE soil. But I'm gonna sneak a few in someplace this year...I missed last year and it was perfect weather, of course!!
> 
> Here, the riverbanks are the only place to find nice fertile rockless soil. I'm tempted to buy a little fishing boat again!!


Once the plant gets a certain size and surroundings lush up they wont be as visible.dont have to make em as big as mine either.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 1, 2021)

apres ski.


----------



## raratt (Apr 1, 2021)

Made a template to cut the stainless backsplash for the stove. Glad I did because my measurement on one side was just a bit off. Taped another piece of cardboard to it to fill the gap. Put out some feelers to see if someone has a metal bandsaw to cut it with, I don't want to mess it up using a metal blade on my saber saw. Not a damn thing was square, not unexpected though.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> Made a template to cut the stainless backsplash for the stove. Glad I did because my measurement on one side was just a bit off. Taped another piece of cardboard to it to fill the gap. Put out some feelers to see if someone has a metal bandsaw to cut it with, I don't want to mess it up using a metal blade on my saber saw. Not a damn thing was square, not unexpected though.


What's the thickness and is there a cap or does it go to the cabinet? No it's never square or straight lol


----------



## lokie (Apr 1, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4868342
> apres ski.



*Après* is the sixteenth studio album by American rock singer Iggy Pop.


----------



## raratt (Apr 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What's the thickness and is there a cap or does it go to the cabinet? No it's never square or straight lol


Don't know the thickness, it fits just inside the cabinets at the top, under the hood vent. The lowers are 30" apart, uppers are 36", and the countertop has a "backsplash" molded into it.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> Don't know the thickness, it fits just inside the cabinets at the top, under the hood vent. The lowers are 30" apart, uppers are 36", and the countertop has a "backsplash" molded into it.


A pair of power tin snips would work great I bet...Do you know any plumbers / HVAC installers?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> A pair of power tin snips would work great I bet...Do you know any plumbers / HVAC installers?
> 
> View attachment 4868381


Don’t those leave a wavy edge?


----------



## manfredo (Apr 1, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Don’t those leave a wavy edge?


No, nice clean strait cut...the only thing is you lose about 1/4" of material. There are other tools that aren't as smooth...I think they call them nibblers maybe. 


Skip ahead to 2:35 to see a cut


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 1, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Don’t those leave a wavy edge?


Depends on the thickness but a good guide, fine blade, lots of blue tape and a plywood backer it'd be good.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> No, nice clean strait cut...the only thing is you lose about 1/4" of material. There are other tools that aren't as smooth...I think they call them nibblers maybe.
> 
> 
> Skip ahead to 2:35 to see a cut


Nibblers are awesome. Better than shears.


Shears suck when the tolerances are not good. Rolls the edge.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> No, nice clean strait cut...the only thing is you lose about 1/4" of material. There are other tools that aren't as smooth...I think they call them nibblers maybe.
> 
> 
> Skip ahead to 2:35 to see a cut


I’ve heard that tool called a nibbler
~edit~ like DarkWeb said
~edit again~ maybe I should have read your whole post


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 1, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I’ve heard that tool called a nibbler
> ~edit~ like DarkWeb said


This guy?


----------



## manfredo (Apr 1, 2021)

I had a productive day...Finalized my trimming completely, planted a tray of clones into soil, started another tray of 4 different varieties of clones, started 12 tomatoes, and 90 marigolds, and loli-popped a bunch that are getting ready for the flower room soon.

I'll be glad to be done with this time consuming stuff so I can focus on more important stuff, like making a kick ass vape oil


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> This guy?


Woot! That’s my guy!


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 1, 2021)

....


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 1, 2021)

Fuckin trees..


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 1, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Fuckin trees..View attachment 4868415


That is one feature of Mojave living. I like trees, but I like sky more.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 1, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4868342
> apres ski.


That should make for a fun ski "trip".


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 1, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Fuckin trees..View attachment 4868415


trees that fuck...hence the name.








Oh wow...I’m way to high to be posting right now.


----------



## lokie (Apr 1, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I’ve heard that tool called a nibbler
> ~edit~ like DarkWeb said
> ~edit again~ maybe I should have read your whole post



Each are useful. As with most tools there are variants for refined uses.

Nibbler






vs

Shear






Which of the Two Should You Use?
Even though these two tools will give you a comparable final result, the answer isn’t so straightforward.
It is worth mentioning upfront that if you are cutting a curved face or need to cut tight radiuses, you should not consider double-cut shears – they cannot cut in those circumstances.
If you’re working on a piece where you need the work done fast, accurately, with tight radiuses, and you don’t care about the mess, you need to pick nibblers. The nibblers will glide quickly along the top of the sheet metal and cut smooth curves. Should you decide to get a pair, make sure to check my article about what the best sheet metal nibblers are.
On the other hand, if your project requires a bit more precision, less mess, and time isn’t essential, you should go with shears. They will cut your sheet metal just as well as nibblers, but they will not make as much of a mess. The only trade-off is it takes more time to cut with shears. But the kerf is much smaller with shears so your final product will look cleaner.

Summary
In most cases, you will be able to get your job done with either of the tools. They are both designed for cutting sheet metal and both do the job very well.
However, if you are working on projects where accuracy is more important than cleanliness, you should go with nibblers. They will also cut much cleaner curves. On the other hand, if you want to keep your workspace as clean as possible, go with shears.









Metal Nibblers vs. Shears: Which Tool Is Better? - Handyman's World


Both nibblers and shears are tools designed for cutting metal sheets. Do you know what their differences are and which one to choose, though?




handymansworld.net


----------



## raratt (Apr 1, 2021)

If I don't get someone offer to cut it for me I'll probably use the press board they shipped it on as a backer and use my saber saw.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 1, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Fuckin trees..View attachment 4868415


Have any new bruises?


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Have any new bruises?


My cheeks, tripped wasay too hard today, 





fuckin trees. Lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 1, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> My cheeks, tripped wasay too hard today,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> Made a template to cut the stainless backsplash for the stove. Glad I did because my measurement on one side was just a bit off. Taped another piece of cardboard to it to fill the gap. Put out some feelers to see if someone has a metal bandsaw to cut it with, I don't want to mess it up using a metal blade on my saber saw. Not a damn thing was square, not unexpected though.


I ordered a SS backsplash. Turns out square and finished are no longer in our maker's vocabulary. I sent it back and am thinking about this. I can do tile, I can't really do metal. But I WANTED metal!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 1, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> My cheeks, tripped wasay too hard today,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have an OZ or so of Golden Teachers I have no clue what to do with. Looks like you knew and had a f'n great time


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 1, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> trees that fuck...hence the name.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I told you to stay away from that asshole's @Metasynth 's dabs. Shhh! Don't tell him I told you.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 1, 2021)

lokie said:


> Each are useful. As with most tools there are variants for refined uses.
> 
> Nibbler
> 
> ...


BARE hands no less


----------



## raratt (Apr 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I have no clue what to do with.


Eat them?


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> If I don't get someone offer to cut it for me I'll probably use the press board they shipped it on as a backer and use my saber saw.


how about a Dremel or angle grinder with a cutting disk?


----------



## raratt (Apr 1, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> how about a Dremel or angle grinder with a cutting disk?


Hard to get a straight cut with the Dremel, and I only have a thick cutting disk for the angle, the air one I have a thinner disk.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> Eat them?


That has been my de facto solution, but you should see the size of


----------



## raratt (Apr 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That has been my de facto solution, but you should see the size of
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868584


They give me the giggles, I end up with my face and ribs hurting from laughing. The Mrs and I watched a birth video before we were married after I ate some, I found it hilarious.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> Hard to get a straight cut with the Dremel, and I only have a thick cutting disk for the angle, the air one I have a thinner disk.


Draw a line....keep it fat....work with that...raratt! 

LOL nice!


----------



## raratt (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Apr 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> They give me the giggles, I end up with my face and ribs hurting from laughing. The Mrs and I watched a birth video before we were married after I ate some, I found it hilarious.


It is times like this I miss @Olive Drab Green


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It is times like this I miss @Olive Drab Green


As I recall he seemed pretty angry much of the time.


----------



## raratt (Apr 1, 2021)

I picked up the stuff to till into the garden today and drug it out back. Someone needs to spread it out and till it in now.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> I picked up the stuff to till into the garden today and drug it out back. Someone needs to spread it out and till it in now.


Till tomorrow.....


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 1, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> As I recall he seemed pretty angry much of the time.


Yes, he struggled


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 1, 2021)

Don't we all.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 1, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Don't we all.


Too true


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 1, 2021)

Best day ever


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 1, 2021)

But I need a shower


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I have an OZ or so of Golden Teachers I have no clue what to do with. Looks like you knew and had a f'n great time


Meet you in mammoth next week


curious2garden said:


> I have an OZ or so of Golden Teachers I have no clue what to do with. Looks like you knew and had a f'n great time


pack up the pups for a few days in mammoth, it’ll all fall into place


----------



## manfredo (Apr 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Too true


An old friend of mine said "we are all crazy, just some people deal with it better than others".


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 1, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Meet you in mammoth next week
> 
> pack up the pups for a few days in mammoth, it’ll all fall into place


You are too sweet, thank you


----------



## raratt (Apr 2, 2021)

Got the stainless backsplash cut and put up. Might put up a pic in awhile, I need to rest the back for a bit. Should go grocery shopping, might happen.


----------



## raratt (Apr 2, 2021)

Soil amendments spread out, need to till them in.
I need to find something to clean off the stainless backsplash, I had some cleaner/polish but the can went flat. I was thinking about using some car polish on it. Any suggestions? Windex didn't work so good.


----------



## lokie (Apr 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> Soil amendments spread out, need to till them in.
> I need to find something to clean off the stainless backsplash, I had some cleaner/polish but the can went flat. I was thinking about using some car polish on it. Any suggestions? Windex didn't work so good.


*HOMEMADE STAINLESS STEEL POLISH RECIPE*
You’ll need 3 ingredients to make your own DIY stainless steel polish/cleaner…


½ cup of olive oil 
½ cup of white vinegar 
20 drops of lemon essential oil
Clean Spray Bottle 
Chalkboard Labels – optional 









3 Ingredient Homemade Stainless Steel Polish and Cleaner


Cleaning stainless steel appliances is easier than you think, and this Homemade Stainless Steel Polish cuts through grease, fingerprints, and smudges while leaving your stainless steel clean and shiny too. The best thing...I'm going to show you how to make your own stainless steel polish and...




www.mom4real.com


----------



## raratt (Apr 2, 2021)

lokie said:


> *HOMEMADE STAINLESS STEEL POLISH RECIPE*
> You’ll need 3 ingredients to make your own DIY stainless steel polish/cleaner…
> 
> 
> ...


It really doesn't need polished though, just cleaned without streaking. I'll try more stuff I have on hand, possibly the vinegar.


----------



## lokie (Apr 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> It really doesn't need polished though, just cleaned without streaking. I'll try more stuff I have on hand, possibly the vinegar.


Give it a try. You can always eat the surplus. No waste is a +.

*The Basic Vinaigrette Recipe*
The most basic formula for making a salad vinaigrette is one part vinegar or other acid mixed with three to four parts oil. For instance, you could use one tablespoon of cider vinegar and three tablespoons of olive oil. Or you could make a big batch of dressing and use 1/4 cup of vinegar mixed with 3/4 cups olive oil. Or use ounces, or milliliters, or the side of a jam jar — this a ratio, so you can use the means of measuring the ingredients that you prefer.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> Soil amendments spread out, need to till them in.
> I need to find something to clean off the stainless backsplash, I had some cleaner/polish but the can went flat. I was thinking about using some car polish on it. Any suggestions? Windex didn't work so good.View attachment 4869031View attachment 4869032


Citrus oil. Goo gone works great. Go with the grain or it will start to look like crap.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 2, 2021)

Your fingers don't leave prints using the citrus oil and it gives it a better look.


----------



## Ellisk (Apr 2, 2021)

TheWiseInfidel said:


> sounds brolic for a one man job. i had school in the morning 9-10:30 then work from 12-9. i mastered taking out oil filters that are in hard to reach places. i guess that would be my main accomplishment of the day, i've always known how to do oil changes but now i know what techniques and tools to use for particularly difficult filters to reach. anyways, yeah.


great. come change the filter on my 2001 mazda protegee , just kidding. I can never reach it and so I have the oil change places do it.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 2, 2021)

Enjoy your Friday all


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> Got the stainless backsplash cut and put up. Might put up a pic in awhile, I need to rest the back for a bit. Should go grocery shopping, might happen.


Bartender's Friend, comes in a powder and paste type forms. I'd try it on a inconspicuous place first.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> It really doesn't need polished though, just cleaned without streaking. I'll try more stuff I have on hand, possibly the vinegar.


I would try paint thinner or even acetone followed by ammonia.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 2, 2021)

I'm telling ya try the citrus oil. Put it on very light and work with the grain. Keep fresh towels to take off as much of it as you can and after that you can just touch up with a dry towel (buff with the grain) 


Left is without. Right is goo gone. You can see on the right where I missed. You can also see handprints on the left.


----------



## raratt (Apr 2, 2021)

Hard work is done, just need to get some tomatoes and zucchini, possibly some green beans. The drip lines just need to be run to the plants once they are in.


----------



## raratt (Apr 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm telling ya try the citrus oil. Put it on very light and work with the grain. Keep fresh towels to take off as much of it as you can and after that you can just touch up with a dry towel (buff with the grain)
> View attachment 4869101
> 
> Left is without. Right is goo gone. You can see on the right where I missed. You can also see handprints on the left.


Picked up some Pledge restoring oil (orange), looks much better.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Apr 2, 2021)

Made it thru another work week. Now the real work can begin!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> Picked up some Pledge restoring oil (orange), looks much better.


Pledge works good also.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 2, 2021)

Wife got me this today for taking her and her dad around funny looking thing gotta love it


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 2, 2021)

Holy fucking whole house fans! Jesus fucking christ!
This mother fucker with a 20” duct

has to go right up in right here 

I mean. I’ll handle it but god damn!

This mother fucker has me thinking about it’s use in a growroom where charcoal filters arent needed. Pimp ass model


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Wife got me this today for taking her and her dad around funny looking thing View attachment 4869235View attachment 4869236gotta love it


Reminds me of a baking soda powered plastic submarine from childhood.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 2, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Holy fucking whole house fans! Jesus fucking christ!
> This mother fucker with a 20” duct
> View attachment 4869417
> has to go right up in right here
> ...


Redneck 24'' with electric louver in our access hole turns the house over in about 5 minutes here. Wish I could turn it on when cold. 

Looking really good.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 2, 2021)

Had no idea after all these years Redbone was because dudes are native american. I like them even more now


----------



## manfredo (Apr 2, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Holy fucking whole house fans! Jesus fucking christ!
> This mother fucker with a 20” duct
> View attachment 4869417
> has to go right up in right here
> ...


That is a beauty!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That is a beauty!!


Thanks bro! Straight up binford model


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 2, 2021)

Between that and my 5ton 16.5 seer ac. I should be good?











Damn you title 24 here in CA


Thats alright thow. Gotta do my part


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 2, 2021)

Gotta put up these things up first thing tomorrow so i can get back on more important stuff. That and the whole house fan.. Sparky is coming out tuesday. I can totally be the sparky but i’m too busy

Good thing is pretty much all i have to get done after that.before insulation and drywall, is get the sprinkler dude in. Getting close to finishes


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 2, 2021)

Well the caramel 'porn" is now cool. My big accomplishment today. I guess I have to go in a corner and enjoy it until something happens around here. 

Good Friday to all.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 2, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Between that and my 5ton 16.5 seer ac. I should be good?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, that is so nice...I had never seen that style fan with the fan unit up in the attic. I want one!!



MICHI-CAN said:


> Well the caramel 'porn" is now cool. My big accomplishment today. I guess I have to go in a corner and enjoy it until something happens around here.
> 
> Good Friday to all.
> View attachment 4869438


Man I want a bowl of that too...Instant diabetes, ,lol...but yummmm. OK a small bowl of ice cream and bed!!


----------



## manfredo (Apr 2, 2021)

Reminds me as a kid a neighbor mom use to make home made popcorn balls and they were to die for...Only at Halloween.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Dude, that is so nice...I had never seen that style fan with the fan unit up in the attic. I want one!!
> 
> 
> Man I want a bowl of that too...Instant diabetes, ,lol...but yummmm. OK a small bowl of ice cream and bed!!


One of a few unbreakable habits. Carnival midway candied caramel corn that taste like a Pay Day candy bar. Rabbit food most of the time. Blah.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Apr 2, 2021)

Add a 18 mile bike ride to the list of accomplishments today and while on it I spit on a Mercedes that chose to park in a bike lane on a busy road.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 2, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Add a 18 mile bike ride to the list of accomplishments today and while on it I spit on a Mercedes that chose to park in a bike lane on a busy road.


I've power slid my pedal into a few cell phone drivers pulling up on red lights in front of me. Just limp and tell them to call 911 if they even get out. Careful out there.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 2, 2021)

Who's ready


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Who's ready View attachment 4869457


Where you been? I got popcorn idea after my realization of readiness. I'm ready. Waiting on bones to get there. LOL.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Reminds me as a kid a neighbor mom use to make home made popcorn balls and they were to die for...Only at Halloween.


When I was a kid, candy apples and popcorn balls were bottom of the barrel, and suspect razor blade delivery vehicles.
Houses that gave those were quickly identified, and the warning went out on the grapevine. They weren’t egged or TPed, just given a cautious radius.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 2, 2021)

might just hafta join in on that


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 2, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> When I was a kid, candy apples and popcorn balls were bottom of the barrel, and suspect razor blade delivery vehicles.
> Houses that gave those were quickly identified, and the warning went out on the grapevine. They weren’t egged or TPed, just given a cautious radius.


What did you do do about the one handing out bags of frozen vegetables and tater tots? True story. LMAO.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 3, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Getting close to finishes


Housewarming party can't be that far away


----------



## raratt (Apr 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Reminds me as a kid a neighbor mom use to make home made popcorn balls and they were to die for...Only at Halloween.


We made those when I was a kid, the type with the hard candy. Had to put butter on your hands to keep them from sticking and burning the hell out of your hands when shaping them. Still got very hot.


----------



## raratt (Apr 3, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Thanks bro! Straight up binford model
> View attachment 4869423


They didn't have those when I put mine in, the one I have is loud as hell. Wish I would have had the option to use one of those instead.


----------



## raratt (Apr 3, 2021)

Checked in on the girls this morning in the flower room AND no light, breaker wasn't tripped. ???  Swapped the timer and the ballast power cord to another outlet and it fired right up. That power line hooks to the outlet behind my workbench also so I plugged the shop light into that one AND darkness. When I ran that line I used an outlet in the ceiling of the garage as a junction, so I dropped it out of the box to look at it. Neutral line was a little discolored at the post and I tightened the screw just a bit and TA DA! Glad I caught that when I did, don't think it would have started a fire, but still...


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 3, 2021)

I'm seeing how fast I can spin the meter on my shop. 

Nah, just cleaning it. Found a bunch of reclaimed rough sawn and some live edge I'd like to play with. Guess I haven't been to the wood area of the place in a while......it turned into storage the last few years.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 3, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Housewarming party can't be that far away


Pig roast?.....


----------



## farmingfisherman (Apr 3, 2021)

Weeded the garden today now gonna enjoy some weed.


----------



## raratt (Apr 3, 2021)

Ran the tiller in veggie garden #2. Had to tie back the roses a bit which is always fun. I always end up looking like I tried to take a steak away from a Bobcat. Arranged the vines on the raspberry also, need to tie them up now too. That garden needs a lot more compost to bring the soil back into shape, the tiller was skipping off parts of it. It doesn't get near the sun the other one does, oak tree shades it. Leftovers for dinner. Buds and suds time.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> Ran the tiller in veggie garden #2. Had to tie back the roses a bit which is always fun. I always end up looking like I tried to take a steak away from a Bobcat. Arranged the vines on the raspberry also, need to tie them up now also. That garden needs a lot more compost to bring the soil back into shape, the tiller was skipping off parts of it. It doesn't get near the sun the other one does, oak tree shades it. Leftovers for dinner. Buds and suds time.


The treaded ones can do a serious number on a steak.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 3, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Who's ready View attachment 4869457


Been there since 4.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 3, 2021)

Just sitting with the beer and space tomatoes. Finished cutting my grass today...also picked up downed tree limbs..noticed the peach tree came back and my roses...most trees are back except the wixach....hmm it's all good just means more wood..we'll see....Got the garden watered, new experiment is doing good...


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 3, 2021)

Kids had an awesome Easter egg hunt, woke me up at 6:00am for the privilege. Now I’ll start cleaning up the yard got a skip delivered, I’ll fill that bastard quick should of got a bigger one, I say that every time. Beers soon, billys are already underway


----------



## doublejj (Apr 3, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Pig roast?.....


i wonder if @Aeroknow knows we are planning a house warming party/pig roast at his house?....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 3, 2021)

doublejj said:


> i wonder if @Aeroknow knows we are planning a house warming party/pig roast at his house?....


I might have to work in a road trip if that's happening.
Let me know if it's gonna work & who's gonna show.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Been there since 4.....


can almost call it night but it is my favorite part of the fire


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Kids had an awesome Easter egg hunt, woke me up at 6:00am for the privilege. Now I’ll start cleaning up the yard got a skip delivered, I’ll fill that bastard quick should of got a bigger one, I say that every time. Beers soon, billys are already underway


Billy Can or Sir William Bong Esq.?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Apr 3, 2021)

Last one... Garden 2.0 revamping. Today was a good day!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Apr 3, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Last one... Garden 2.0 revamping. Today was a good day!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 3, 2021)

Not much today. Yesterday I put up the new TV and put the window AC back in the living room. Wife and daughter can’t hang when it’s hotter than 85f. Need to start this season’s seeds and till the gardens this week.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> Checked in on the girls this morning in the flower room AND no light, breaker wasn't tripped. ???  Swapped the timer and the ballast power cord to another outlet and it fired right up. That power line hooks to the outlet behind my workbench also so I plugged the shop light into that one AND darkness. When I ran that line I used an outlet in the ceiling of the garage as a junction, so I dropped it out of the box to look at it. Neutral line was a little discolored at the post and I tightened the screw just a bit and TA DA! Glad I caught that when I did, don't think it would have started a fire, but still...


Good sleuthing


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 3, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Weeded the garden today now gonna enjoy some weed.


I've decided I am now going to refer to trim hell as, "Weeding the garden..." Thank you!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 3, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Not much today. Yesterday I put up the new TV and put the window AC back in the living room. Wife and daughter can’t hang when it’s hotter than 85f. Need to start this season’s seeds and till the gardens this week.


Good to see you back and not surprising you are spoiling your ladies. Take good care hun.


----------



## Rewerb (Apr 3, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Now I’ll start cleaning up the yard got a skip delivered, I’ll fill that bastard quick should of got a bigger one, I say that every time.


Still wanna off-load that dodgy cement mixer? I'm sure I can find a use for it here....


----------



## Rewerb (Apr 3, 2021)

Assembled a swag of roof trusses today until it got warm, so I called a hiaitus. S'posed to be 22C today, but it's 32C & now I have a few beers under the belt. 'Can't be arsed anymore.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 3, 2021)

Rewerb said:


> Assembled a swag of roof trusses today until it got warm, so I called a hiaitus. S'posed to be 22C today, but it's 32C & now I have a few beers under the belt. 'Can't be arsed anymore.View attachment 4870373View attachment 4870374


Amazing those are roof trusses, nice!


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 3, 2021)

Beer and space tomatoes 

Still got weed eating to go tomorrow.....still some cleaning....

And I got this



Easter is gonna be nice  , and I got plenty of wood


----------



## sarahJane211 (Apr 3, 2021)

Rewerb said:


> Assembled a swag of roof trusses today until it got warm, so I called a hiaitus. S'posed to be 22C today, but it's 32C & now I have a few beers under the belt. 'Can't be arsed anymore.View attachment 4870373View attachment 4870374


Just agreed to a 4m x 4m 2 floor extension on my house.
Tiled floors, balcony railing on the upper floor, no walls ........ $5,000.
They start tomorrow.
I'm thinking a Roman tent on the balcony where I can drink beer and smoke in the evenings.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Apr 3, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> Just agreed to a 4m x 4m 2 floor extension on my house.
> Tiled floors, balcony railing on the upper floor, no walls ........ $5,000.
> They start tomorrow.


Congrats on the extra space!


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4870379
> 
> Beer and space tomatoes
> 
> ...


(whispers) dude the tip of your pork sword is showing


----------



## Rewerb (Apr 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Amazing those are roof trusses, nice!


They're half-trusses that need to be bolted together once they're upright (how in hell I'm supposed to achieve that, I currently have NFI whatsoever!!). 

The E-W wing has a span of over 7m (23'). The N-S wing spans are 6.3m (20').

I'm not a builder's arsehole - I just have to work-out how to do things as I go...... SWMBO thought it'd be a great idea to be owner-builders, having watched extensive property-porn on TV, where the dream home magically appears in the space of an hour.........


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 4, 2021)

Rewerb said:


> Still wanna off-load that dodgy cement mixer? I'm sure I can find a use for it here....


Yeah mate, you just have to help me move a few things out the the way. 
Old Blue don’t like to be called dodgy 45 years old and still going


----------



## Rewerb (Apr 4, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Yeah mate, you just have to help me move a few things out the the way.
> Old Blue don’t like to be called dodgy 45 years old and still going


45 is nothing. Please convey my apologies to Old Blue if I have caused offence to the old fella. I promise to treat him well in my possession.






Hmmm.....I can feel a bit more effort on my part coming-on than anticipated, but I'm up for it if it helps you out. Just let me know when/how. I'm off until I RTW on Wednesday.


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 4, 2021)

Rewerb said:


> 45 is nothing. Please convey my apologies to Old Blue if I have caused offence to the old fella. I promise to treat him well in my possession.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pm me we will sort it out


----------



## Rewerb (Apr 4, 2021)

The Mrs called me back outside to the house-build, 'cos she insisted that she was DESPERATELY in need of a screw.

Now....how can a mere male resist such womanly wiles??

'Turned-out that it was a complete ruse & I ended-up having to assemble another 6 roof trusses.....


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2021)

I was going to trim my covid grunge hair doo. Seems someone knocked my clippers off the shelf. The blade guard was broken. Ended going without it. I now have stubble and my head is freezing. Went to my room and the dog would not let me in and the wife actually gave a little scream upon awaking. Dog is still at the end of the hallway giving me the stink eye. 

Should be a good day. Best wishes to all.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 4, 2021)

Happy Easter, picanha and shrimp


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 4, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> (whispers) dude the tip of your pork sword is showing


It does have that certain falic quality, doesn't it....


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> It does have that certain falic quality, doesn't it....


I thought I was watching a Lorrena Bobbet cooking show. I see why it failed now. Must have been a huge hog. LOL.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> It does have that certain falic quality, doesn't it....


I meant the knife.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 4, 2021)

Made some Keto friendly Lily’s Chocolate Carmel Chip cookies with Protein Powder, Blanched Almond flour and swerve sweeteners brown and confection with some butter, an egg, vanilla extract, baking soda and unsweetened almond milk with a pinch of salt.
10 Minutes at 350.


----------



## raratt (Apr 4, 2021)

Nice breakfast, ok sausage gravy is not my forte, but it tasted good. Ham on the smoker. A bit of bright color from the yard to brighten up the day. Going to make pasta salad to go with the Ham. Beer shelf is full. Buds and suds in a bit.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> Nice breakfast, ok gravy is not my forte, but it tasted good. Ham on the smoker. A bit of bright color from the yard to brighten up the day. Going to make pasta salad to go with the Ham. Beer shelf is full. Buds and suds in a bit.View attachment 4870973View attachment 4870974View attachment 4870975View attachment 4870976View attachment 4870977View attachment 4870978View attachment 4870979View attachment 4870980View attachment 4870981View attachment 4870982


Looks so good! I could eat all of that except the biscuits. The gravy looks delicious .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 4, 2021)

Did quite a bit of Dragonfly today .
saw a shit load of them on the trail this morning. I am glad they don’t bite.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 4, 2021)

Almost ready to go.....


Roses coming in big time...

Peach tree coming in, not so many flower this year...
Squash in the pot in the background...kinda of an experiment in the soil...

Petine bushes are coming in....found 4 so far....hmm..might be a good harvest..

Lazy kitty....fuz ball is an ass....raised him from a kitten...he is also a big love bug when he wants to...


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 4, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Looks so good! I could eat all of that except the biscuits. The gravy looks delicious .


I'd taste a biscuit! LOL Although I'm up to 5 miles now because of my evil, 'tasting' ways!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 4, 2021)

Happy happy Easter


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 4, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Happy happy Easter View attachment 4871099


It was happy. TY. And I trust yours was as well. 

All those boiled eggs to deal with. Happy not this year. LOL.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> They didn't have those when I put mine in, the one I have is loud as hell. Wish I would have had the option to use one of those instead.


Yes this style has got to be quieter...It's a little pricey but nice! I'd like to put one in, as well as a mini split system.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 5, 2021)

Went to church yesterday and prayed but it didn't happen. Maybe next year


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'd taste a biscuit! LOL Although I'm up to 5 miles now because of my evil, 'tasting' ways!


5 miles of what?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 5, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> 5 miles of what?


Is it on the treadmill or is it on the road is all I want to know


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 5, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> 5 miles of what?


Running


Jeffislovinlife said:


> Is it on the treadmill or is it on the road is all I want to know


Streets and just got in!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Running
> 
> Streets and just got in!


Did you gain the quarantine 15? I gained 10 but got it off with Keto.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 5, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Did you gain the quarantine 15? I gained 10 but got it off with Keto.


I'm not sure. But hopefully it will be gone before we get warmer.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 5, 2021)

I have a feeling a lot of people, children included, put on some pounds during covid. I saw a friends kids and they look like they put 25 pounds on each, and they are only like 10-12. Not sure what the heck they have been eating, but apparently it's good!


----------



## sarahJane211 (Apr 5, 2021)

I watched the workmen dig foundations in torrential rain.
The rabbit checked their work after they left.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 5, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I have a feeling a lot of people, children included, put on some pounds during covid. I saw a friends kids and they look like they put 25 pounds on each, and they are only like 10-12. Not sure what the heck they have been eating, but apparently it's good!


I figure I'm ok as long as I refuse to buy new clothes.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Apr 5, 2021)

Two Burmese ladies digging the foundations today, complete with ear-rings, makeup and lipstick (bit of a novelty to watch).
No concrete mixer, these ladies will be mixing that by hand later, this is hard work for $10 a day.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 5, 2021)

I just ordered a new hoodie, (same size). The one I have, cuffs are hemmed, holes in the pockets, it's time.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 5, 2021)

I went to a friend's house and did my best to talk them out of commiting suicide. I left someone there to watch them and if things keep going downhill I'm not afraid to call in a crisis team.

Do not fuck around. If someone says they want to kill themselves, take them seriously.

I've read a bunch of stories of people who survived jumping off the Golden Gate Bridge; the second they stepped off, they regretted what they were doing.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 5, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I just ordered a new hoodie, (same size). The one I have, cuffs are hemmed, holes in the pockets, it's time.


Good. It's about damn time...


----------



## Bareback (Apr 6, 2021)

Covid weight is real. I usually gain 5 + during the winter and lose it in the spring and early summer. Last year we were on covid lockdown until we wasn’t and back wide open all of a sudden with 10 extra pounds really sucks. I have my usual 5 extra now and I’m suffering with some back and neck pain which is making it harder to shake off and harder to fit my summer shorts. Something has got to give I’m to cheap to buy shorts to work in the garden with.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 6, 2021)

Bareback said:


> ~ Snip ~ harder to fit my summer shorts. Something has got to give.


Keep squeezing into those shorts & something (the seams) will "give".


----------



## Bareback (Apr 6, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Keep squeezing into those shorts & something (the seams) will "give".


The button is usually the first to go.... but I’ve been known to cheat a upon reinstalling.

I would simply wear my underwear but I already have too many awkward brown stains.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 6, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Covid weight is real. I usually gain 5 + during the winter and lose it in the spring and early summer. Last year we were on covid lockdown until we wasn’t and back wide open all of a sudden with 10 extra pounds really sucks. I have my usual 5 extra now and I’m suffering with some back and neck pain which is making it harder to shake off and harder to fit my summer shorts. Something has got to give I’m to cheap to buy shorts to work in the garden with.











Mens


Explore our collection of men's compression underwear and shirts, featuring moisture-wicking cotton fabric. Shop compression underwear & tees. Free shipping!




www.spanx.com


----------



## Bareback (Apr 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Mens
> 
> 
> Explore our collection of men's compression underwear and shirts, featuring moisture-wicking cotton fabric. Shop compression underwear & tees. Free shipping!
> ...


I live in the Deep South I need my junk to hang and breathe and have some places for the sweat to drip.


Ok I realize that last part is a little graphic but it’s all true.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 6, 2021)

__





Duluth Sale | Duluth Trading Company


Big sale on the best products at Duluth Trading Co.




www.duluthtrading.com




"Buck Naked underwear"


----------



## raratt (Apr 6, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The commercials are great.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 6, 2021)

The standard boxers, not boxer briefs, seem just what BB needs.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 6, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> The standard boxers, not boxer briefs, seem just what BB needs.


I recently made the switch from standard boxers to boxer briefs for the first time this past winter. I enjoyed, but agree that the coming summer may lead me back to something that helps with the angle of the wang dangle


----------



## Bareback (Apr 6, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I recently made the switch from standard boxers to boxer briefs for the first time this past winter. I enjoyed, but agree that the coming summer may lead me back to something that helps with the angle of the wang dangle


Right on, right on..... it gets hot in the kitchen..... don’t really want that yeast to bloom. Ohh wait...... never mind.... skip that last bit.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Apr 6, 2021)

Fumundah.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> Fumundah.


----------



## raratt (Apr 6, 2021)

Have a Dr appt this afternoon so he can tell me I need an MRI on my shoulder. He wants to check and see if I hurt a muscle, which I doubt. Messed it up a couple months ago when I was hanging a new carbon filter. This getting old shit sucks.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> This getting old shit sucks.


i 2nd that


----------



## Arkos (Apr 6, 2021)

Bathed in the stuff I feed my plants


----------



## manfredo (Apr 6, 2021)

Bareback said:


> I live in the Deep South I need my junk to hang and breathe and have some places for the sweat to drip.
> 
> 
> Ok I realize that last part is a little graphic but it’s all true.


I break out boxers when it gets real hot, the rest of the time its boxer briefs...But yeah, a little breeze to "the boys" on a hot sweaty day is Heaven!

And it's been a looong winter...I need to break out the trimmer and do some serious manscaping soon! (for maximum breeze penetration)


----------



## manfredo (Apr 6, 2021)

Arkos said:


> Bathed in the stuff I feed my plants


I've always wanted to try that...Well not always, but ever since I discovered my plants love the hell out of it!

How is it for usd humanoids? Leave your skin nice?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 6, 2021)

Summers down this way.....and yes boxers all the way...and loose shorts.....breathing purposes ya know....


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 6, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> The standard boxers, not boxer briefs, seem just what BB needs.


Wasn’t there an Australian documentary about the acrimonious briefs/boxers debate?

“Strictly Ballroom” iirc


----------



## raratt (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## doublejj (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Apr 6, 2021)

I successfully made my first tik tok vid.


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Apr 7, 2021)

That viral tik tok my neighbor told me about, the one where you try to shit into a cup while standing on a fence......... didnt end well.


I hit record then scurried over to the fence. My first mistake was eating taco bell a few hours prior. My second mistake was forgetting that I hadn't climbed a fence in a while. I take that back, I hadn't stood atop a fence in a while. Anyways, I ran into camera view naked from the waste down. Then I proceeded to try to climb the fence. I pulled myself up and lost control of the situation. I did a front flip over the 4ft chain link fence into the neighbors yard. Obviously upon review my balls were on camera doggy style, and since it was chain link my cock was totally visible for a few seconds. It was kinda cool, but not exactly correct for my tik tok shoot. Also pissed I ripped my favorite shirt. Most people would have quit right there,,,,,,quitters. So after I ran through my neighbors yard and up the street, I was ready for round 2. This time I figured I'd use a step ladder just off camera and walk atop the fence into view. I carefully put one foot on the fence, then another, 17 minutes later I let go with my hands. I started creeping across the fence towards my goal of Tik Tok fame. I got into view of the camera and only had to turn, and shit into the cup. Right when I began turning i felt that familiar tingle, no, not a raging boner forming........ a sneeze, a fucking sneeze. I tried my hardest to finish what I started and complete my mission. Moving slow was out of the question at this point. I quickly turned, bent at the knees and ................ ((AAAAAACHEEEEEEEEEWWWWW)))

Remember the taco bell? Well instead of a perfectly placed shot from my Browning trouser 2......... it was a demonic shart from the fiery pits of taco hell. The force of sneezing and sharting simultaneously turned me into a rag doll. I tried to fight, but even I knew I was just along for the ride. I lost my footing and one leg went to my neighbors and the other to my yard. When my testicles met the top of that fence, I knew, I fucked up. One testicle went on vacation to my chest cavity, and the other is actually still missing. I just hope we find it before the raccoons. Lastly, I rolled off the top of my fence back into my yard, but not before getting my shirt tangled in the fence. I ended up swinging upside down and knocking myself out on the step ladder. There I was hanging upside down naked, cold, and vulnerable. I finally woke up to my wife spraying me with the hose. I guess I shit again after I was knocked out, gravity did the rest. Even though most people would look at this as a failure, I do not. I look at it like an opportunity to learn. Had I not lost a testicle, shit myself, and forgot my name for 30 minutes from a concussion. I would have never known not to eat taco bell before shooting a tik tok video involving defecation. I hope all of you can take something away from this. 




Sadly It will be a while before I can attempt this challenge again. My wife locked up my camera with my knives,explosives,inversion table and the naked painting of our elderly neighbor. What? I was just blowing up ant hills. 












Next time, I'll share my 1st encounter with Bigfoot story.


Night penis everyone ((bow(( namaste 

Asa Llama lick em.......


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Apr 7, 2021)

Arkos said:


> Bathed in the stuff I feed my plants


Shit.....


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> That viral tik tok my neighbor told me about, the one where you try to shit into a cup while standing on a fence......... didnt end well.
> 
> 
> I hit record then scurried over to the fence. My first mistake was eating taco bell a few hours prior. My second mistake was forgetting that I hadn't climbed a fence in a while. I take that back, I hadn't stood atop a fence in a while. Anyways, I ran into camera view naked from the waste down. Then I proceeded to try to climb the fence. I pulled myself up and lost control of the situation. I did a front flip over the 4ft chain link fence into the neighbors yard. Obviously upon review my balls were on camera doggy style, and since it was chain link my cock was totally visible for a few seconds. It was kinda cool, but not exactly correct for my tik tok shoot. Also pissed I ripped my favorite shirt. Most people would have quit right there,,,,,,quitters. So after I ran through my neighbors yard and up the street, I was ready for round 2. This time I figured I'd use a step ladder just off camera and walk atop the fence into view. I carefully put one foot on the fence, then another, 17 minutes later I let go with my hands. I started creeping across the fence towards my goal of Tik Tok fame. I got into view of the camera and only had to turn, and shit into the cup. Right when I began turning i felt that familiar tingle, no, not a raging boner forming........ a sneeze, a fucking sneeze. I tried my hardest to finish what I started and complete my mission. Moving slow was out of the question at this point. I quickly turned, bent at the knees and ................ ((AAAAAACHEEEEEEEEEWWWWW)))
> ...


Based on the stories that @Metasynth told about your kids running amuck and @Bobby schmeckle 's comfirmation of such (last status report was they were still running wild, torching his neighborhood, although he denies knowing where they found the flame thrower) I think you need to seriously consider life sans testicles. Maybe your lovely wife could lock them up with the other explosives?


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2021)

Might as well just drink some coffee and pretend the sun is up. Why 0400? Not going to post on the insomnia thread because I don't want a repeat performance. Mornin...?


----------



## Mr Hill (Apr 7, 2021)

I woke up. Made a poo... Thats it


----------



## manfredo (Apr 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> Might as well just drink some coffee and pretend the sun is up. Why 0400? Not going to post on the insomnia thread because I don't want a repeat performance. Mornin...?


I've been off my game the last few days too...Not sure if it's too many dabs, or a reaction to the covid vaccination, or what, but I need a good kick in the arse!! I feel like I could sleep for about a week straight! Supposed to be sunny and 70 today though...That might help!


----------



## MAGpie81 (Apr 7, 2021)

Nothing yet. Still early.
Going to transplant my tomatoes, and try not to go T-rex on the chickens for getting into my enclosed area and eating all the leaves off the last ones.
Good morning from NorCal!


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2021)

MAGpie81 said:


> Nothing yet. Still early.
> Going to transplant my tomatoes, and try not to go T-rex on the chickens for getting into my enclosed area and eating all the leaves off the last ones.
> Good morning from NorCal!


Hey neighbor.


----------



## MAGpie81 (Apr 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> Hey neighbor.


Hi! Mendo Co. here. You?


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2021)

MAGpie81 said:


> Hi! Mendo Co. here. You?


N of Sac a bit.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 7, 2021)

MAGpie81 said:


> Nothing yet. Still early.
> Going to transplant my tomatoes, and try not to go T-rex on the chickens for getting into my enclosed area and eating all the leaves off the last ones.
> Good morning from NorCal!


Thanks for reminding me chickens suck.......I just got the email about "chick days" at my local place. Almost considered it.......


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Thanks for reminding me chickens suck.......I just got the email about "chick days" at my local place. Almost considered it.......


Nope, just Nope, I hate those feathered assholes.


----------



## MAGpie81 (Apr 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> N of Sac a bit.


My gf and I lived in Sac for a couple years.
Back in my hometown, now.
May have seen you here on the coast when it was hot inland... 


DarkWeb said:


> Thanks for reminding me chickens suck.......I just got the email about "chick days" at my local place. Almost considered it.......


I know, I get a little excited when everyone here is talking about chick season, and I got very excited last year when 7 hatched au naturale here (2 died accidentally, early on).
Got 3 roosters out of it.
I realized I don’t like eggs as much as I used to and we are basically just paying (in food cost) to supply friends and neighbors with the most free-rangiest, organic eggs, that could sell for like $8/dozen in store.
It’s sad because I do like watching them and they help keep insects in check BUT those little pluckers are raptors that would eat me if they could, and I like my veggies more than I like them. 
Still undecided. Maybe will just stop buying feed and see how they do just feeding off the land.
Little pluckers...


----------



## MAGpie81 (Apr 7, 2021)

raratt said:


>


@DarkWeb you can have mine. Couple studs in there, too!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 7, 2021)

MAGpie81 said:


> @DarkWeb you can have mine. Couple studs in there, too!


Sure I'll make some room in the fridge.....


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2021)

Groceries bought and put away, beer shelf is filled. Dinner is something easy. I'm done for the day.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> Groceries bought and put away, beer shelf is filled. Dinner is something easy. I'm done for the day.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4873357 : ::


Poor planning on my part. I got all my exercise in but completely forgot about the fuel part of the equation. So I'm taking my cranky, vaccinated ass out to the commissary.


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Poor planning on my part. I got all my exercise in but completely forgot about the fuel part of the equation. So I'm taking my cranky, vaccinated ass out to the commissary.


Hope yours has more stuff than ours did.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Poor planning on my part. I got all my exercise in but completely forgot about the fuel part of the equation. So I'm taking my cranky, vaccinated ass out to the commissary.


I found a fence panel half torn out and slapped an ugly but effective patch on it.
I need more deck screws.


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 7, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I found a fence panel half torn out and slapped an ugly but effective patch on it.
> I need more deck screws.


Timber is getting fazed out for fences here. In fact there not much timber on any of my jobs. If there’s frames there all steel these days


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 7, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Timber is getting fazed out for fences here. In fact there not much timber on any of my jobs. If there’s frames there all steel these days View attachment 4873470


That reminds me of a rather creepy poem I read in high school.

Found it.





__





Metropolitan Nightmare by Stephen Vincent Benét - Poems | poets.org


Metropolitan Nightmare - It rained a lot that spring. You woke in the morning




poets.org


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> Hope yours has more stuff than ours did.


They had everything I went for. They are also letting the active duty mix with us again. Strangely the gate guard required me to remove my respirator and almost none of the kids were wearing masks in the commissary.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Apr 7, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> I went to a friend's house and did my best to talk them out of commiting suicide. I left someone there to watch them and if things keep going downhill I'm not afraid to call in a crisis team.
> 
> Do not fuck around. If someone says they want to kill themselves, take them seriously.
> 
> I've read a bunch of stories of people who survived jumping off the Golden Gate Bridge; the second they stepped off, they regretted what they were doing.


Watched the documentary on the Golden Gate bridge and suicides that occur off of it, seriously sad movie.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Apr 7, 2021)

Worked a very long day today and came home to find my wife had worked a even longer day than I had. So I loaded a bowl and set about cleaning the house and watering the plants inside and out before switching to comfy pants and finally sitting down.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 7, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Watched the documentary on the Golden Gate bridge and suicides that occur off of it, seriously sad movie.


About 20 years ago I was on a salmon fishing boat on our way out of Berkeley early one morning. Just as we were passing under the Golden Gate the captain made a hard right turn and went into a big circle, the deck hand went running to the bow and we started circling under the bridge. Within 5min the Coast Guard arrived, we continued for a couple more circles and then headed out. I asked the deck hand WTF was that?...."Jumper"..."usual protocol, keep circling until coasties arrive. He said it wasn't their first time...


----------



## Churchlady (Apr 7, 2021)

doublejj said:


> About 20 years ago I was on a salmon fishing boat on our way out of Berkeley early one morning. Just as we were passing under the Golden Gate the captain made a hard right turn and went into a big circle, the deck hand went running to the bow and we started circling under the bridge. Within 5min the Coast Guard arrived, we continued for a couple more circles and then headed out. I asked the deck hand WTF was that?...."Jumper"..."usual protocol, keep circling until coasties arrive. He said it wasn't their first time...


So . . . what happened?


----------



## doublejj (Apr 7, 2021)

Churchlady said:


> So . . . what happened?


I don't think they find many of the bodies, I doubt they found that one. They average more than 1 a week...


----------



## Churchlady (Apr 7, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I don't think they find many of the bodies, I doubt they found that one. They average more than 1 a week...


Huh.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 7, 2021)

Churchlady said:


> Huh.


Golden Gate Bridge suicide jumpers average more than 1 a week....sometimes 2 or 3 jump in 1 week...


----------



## Churchlady (Apr 7, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Golden Gate Bridge suicide jumpers average more than 1 a week....sometimes 2 or 3 jump in 1 week...


Wow.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 8, 2021)

Imagine all the lives wasted, all those people who had it soooooo much better than most in the third world.

That's why I think our country is so screwed up.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 8, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Watched the documentary on the Golden Gate bridge and suicides that occur off of it, seriously sad movie.


They're still around and now they're angry. That's a good sign!


----------



## sarahJane211 (Apr 8, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> Imagine all the lives wasted, all those people who had it soooooo much better than most in the third world.
> That's why I think our country is so screwed up.


I live in the 3rd world, and it's waaaaayy nicer than the western world.
If I were back in the UK, I'd probably have killed myself by now.


----------



## raratt (Apr 8, 2021)

Going to pick up some veggies for the garden today. Probably get another 30 pack of suds to have on hand so I don't have to go shopping on Sat after my vaccination tomorrow. Better to be able to lay around if needed.


----------



## mudballs (Apr 8, 2021)

To Do List:get high
Well, im an achiever today


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 8, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> I live in the 3rd world, and it's waaaaayy nicer than the western world.
> If I were back in the UK, I'd probably have killed myself by now.


Ma'am, while I believe you, I'm also fully aware that if you have the time and the money to be on the internet talking about cannabis, you're far better off than the average citizen wherever you are.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Apr 8, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> Ma'am, while I believe you, I'm also fully aware that if you have the time and the money to be on the internet talking about cannabis, you're far better off than the average citizen wherever you are.


Just not true, almost everyone in Asia has a smart phone with internet.
Even the Burmese labourers kid was sitting playing on the internet, while his mom was digging.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 8, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Golden Gate Bridge suicide jumpers average more than 1 a week....sometimes 2 or 3 jump in 1 week...


Do they tend to jump together, or one at a time? I think it would be easier to do it as a team.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 8, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Do they tend to jump together, or one at a time? I think it would be easier to do it as a team.


or dance troupe


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 8, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> or dance troupe


Il salto mortale


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 8, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> or dance troupe


----------



## doublejj (Apr 8, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Do they tend to jump together, or one at a time? I think it would be easier to do it as a team.


I believe most jump alone......the locals claim that the jumpers are a main reason why the Dungeness crabs served at Fisherman's Warf are revered for being soo tasty.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 8, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I believe most jump alone......the locals claim that the jumpers are a main reason why the Dungeness crabs served at Fisherman's Warf are revered for being soo tasty.


Aren't there great white sharks in that area?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 8, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Aren't there great white sharks in that area?


They’ve been heavily hunted, and their niche has been largely filled by the Adequate White Shark.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 8, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> They’ve been heavily hunted, and their niche has been largely filled by the Adequate White Shark.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 8, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I found a fence panel half torn out and slapped an ugly but effective patch on it.
> I need more deck screws.


Biggish wind today.
Ugly patch held.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 8, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Golden Gate Bridge suicide jumpers average more than 1 a week....sometimes 2 or 3 jump in 1 week...


If I ever kill myself, jumping won't be how I do it....Fuuuuuck that!


----------



## manfredo (Apr 8, 2021)

I got the leaves all raked up at my rentals....I'm glad i got my bro to help...he is like a human bulldozer and there was a lot more there than I thought.

My buddy just came back for his phone...after about 6-8 dabs in a quick minute he left and forgot all his shit. He showed up an hour later in his jammies...said he was juts getting into bed and realized his phone was missing...Poor guy. I asked him if he wanted to do a few more dabs  

I need to crash myself!!


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> If I ever kill myself, jumping won't be how I do it....Fuuuuuck that!


----------



## raratt (Apr 9, 2021)

FYI the fastest way to find a buried irrigation line is to use a pick. That is all.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> FYI the fastest way to find a buried irrigation line is to use a pick. That is all.


Is your garden watered now?


----------



## raratt (Apr 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Is your garden watered now?


It wasn't turned on, I was trying to find the end of it to add another riser. Found it. I only had to cut a couple inches off the end and reinstall the crimp holder. No biggie.


----------



## Beermetheus (Apr 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> If I ever kill myself, jumping won't be how I do it....Fuuuuuck that!


Facts!


----------



## manfredo (Apr 9, 2021)

The big "pressing" question on my mind tonight is, which strain to press  Nice freshly cleaned glass, check. Well lets get to this!!


----------



## ct26turbo (Apr 9, 2021)

Just finished my box turtles tank


----------



## ct26turbo (Apr 9, 2021)

Hope they enjoy it


----------



## raratt (Apr 9, 2021)

Tomatoes and green beans are in the ground. Picked up some zucchini seeds to start also.


----------



## lokie (Apr 9, 2021)

ct26turbo said:


> Hope they enjoy itView attachment 4875062View attachment 4875063


Nice.

What size tank? My guess is 125.

How many turles?


----------



## manfredo (Apr 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> Tomatoes and green beans are in the ground. Picked up some zucchini seeds to start also.


I was thinking about putting some lettuce and peas in. It's early but spring seems to be here early this year!


----------



## ct26turbo (Apr 9, 2021)

lokie said:


> Nice.
> 
> What size tank? My guess is 125.
> 
> How many turles?


330 gallon 1.3 3 toed box turtle group


----------



## raratt (Apr 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I was thinking about putting some lettuce and peas in. It's early but spring seems to be here early this year!


I have to plant lettuce early, and peas would be earlier due to the heat here.


----------



## ct26turbo (Apr 9, 2021)

Got the tank of Craigslist for 75 bucks cuz it’s got a crack on the back glass


----------



## lokie (Apr 9, 2021)

ct26turbo said:


> 330 gallon 1.3 3 toed box turtle group


1.3 turtles?

That is an odd number.


----------



## ct26turbo (Apr 9, 2021)

lokie said:


> 1.3 turtles?
> 
> That is an odd number.


Lol 1 male 3 females so 4 all together


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The big "pressing" question on my mind tonight is, which strain to press  Nice freshly cleaned glass, check. Well lets get to this!!


So which one?


----------



## manfredo (Apr 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> So which one?


I squeezed 7 g's of Katsu Black Lime Bubba...probably my favorite strain these days, and this was from the recent crop.....Wow, it came back so delicious. I'm getting fairly good at the whole process, I think  

I have trim to make bubble hash, and I have some 37 micron bags...I just need time and ambition but I can't wait to try pressing some of that!


----------



## mudballs (Apr 10, 2021)

4 getting anchored...think i earned a few bowls for my effort


----------



## raratt (Apr 12, 2021)

Fixed the line to the sprinklers under the mail box, it was clogged where it comes out of the 1/2" pipe. Replaced a couple micro sprayers that were broken and swapped out a plugged one. I need to check the bubblers under the roses also. Always fun starting to run the sprinklers after having them off for the winter.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> Fixed the line to the sprinklers under the mail box, it was clogged where it comes out of the 1/2" pipe. Replaced a couple micro sprayers that were broken and swapped out a plugged one. I need to check the bubblers under the roses also. Always fun starting to run the sprinklers after having them off for the winter.


PM me for my address.


----------



## raratt (Apr 13, 2021)

I should trim the neighbors bush...um, hedge today. It is getting a little unruley and infringing on my yard. They have had someone show up for 4 days straight loading up a trailer with junk out of their back yard and taking it to the dump. Rather amazing the amount of crap that was back there.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2021)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 4878076


Heck yea dinner at barebacks's tonight.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Heck yea dinner at barebacks's tonight.


I just watched “don’t fuck with cats”, and now Canadians scare me


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Heck yea dinner at barebacks's tonight.


Yes! I would eat all of it! That looks amazing!

I glued down three rows.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I just watched “don’t fuck with cats”, and now Canadians scare me



I had to watch it only for this scene. You think they'd at least know to pronounce Etobicoke.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207640403446501376


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yes! I would eat all of it! That looks amazing!
> 
> I glued down three rows.
> 
> View attachment 4878086


Love it! very calming, need more of that lately.


----------



## raratt (Apr 13, 2021)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 4878076


----------



## raratt (Apr 13, 2021)

My side of the hedge is trimmed, got as much of the top as I could reach. Only cut the end off the extention cord once.  I'll be damned if I am going to get on a ladder to get the rest of the top, unless my OCD kicks in...Time for a beer run, pork chops for dinner on the grill.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 13, 2021)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 4878076


Those rings are calling out for some chipotle aioli.


----------



## lokie (Apr 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I had to watch it only for this scene. You think they'd at least know to pronounce Etobicoke.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207640403446501376


That sounded like I read.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 13, 2021)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 4878076


@Bareback Dude again I was thinking of you when I was dealing with my wood today! Nobody wants to touch it  What to do with a big fucking tree. 56" across....probably about 75'.......I have a climber but that's it lol fuck me!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 13, 2021)

lokie said:


> That sounded like I read.


I thought you pronounced the K when I moved here


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I thought you pronounced the K when I moved here


We snort it here in the colonies.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 13, 2021)

@manfredo - what rig did you decide on for enjoying the rosin?


----------



## Bareback (Apr 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Bareback Dude again I was thinking of you when I was dealing with my wood today! Nobody wants to touch it  What to do with a big fucking tree. 56" across....probably about 75'.......I have a climber but that's it lol fuck me!


Shit that not a sapling ....... it’s going to be a lot of wood to deal with.

Have you ever replaced a liner in a mig gun? Mine quit feeding wire Sunday right in the middle of a project and since I can still pull wire through and the feeder is still spinning I figure it got to be the liner.... I went ahead and ordered two just so I don’t get stuck in the middle of something again. 
I’m certainly not wood poor..... lol.

I will rent a tag-along lift to take down trees, I find it a lot easier than climbing and also a helluva lot safer.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 13, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Shit that not a sapling ....... it’s going to be a lot of wood to deal with.
> 
> Have you ever replaced a liner in a mig gun? Mine quit feeding wire Sunday right in the middle of a project and since I can still pull wire through and the feeder is still spinning I figure it got to be the liner.... I went ahead and ordered two just so I don’t get stuck in the middle of something again. View attachment 4878187View attachment 4878190View attachment 4878192
> I’m certainly not wood poor..... lol.
> ...


Mig gun...how's your pressure on the drives? And how does your tip look? Any changes lately?

Liners are easy to replace. Just a few minutes. If that's the issue. 

Yeah, the tree is big and a lot of wood and branches. I can chip the branches but there is still a lot of wood. The first 12' is big..I thought a few good slabs but 56" is tough I guess.


----------



## raratt (Apr 13, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Shit that not a sapling ....... it’s going to be a lot of wood to deal with.
> 
> Have you ever replaced a liner in a mig gun? Mine quit feeding wire Sunday right in the middle of a project and since I can still pull wire through and the feeder is still spinning I figure it got to be the liner.... I went ahead and ordered two just so I don’t get stuck in the middle of something again. View attachment 4878187View attachment 4878190View attachment 4878192
> I’m certainly not wood poor..... lol.
> ...


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Mig gun... ~snip~


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 13, 2021)

raratt said:


>


LOL imagine trying to hold on to a V8!


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL imagine trying to hold on to a V8!


I must say, some of those look like an amputation waiting to happen.

The V-twin one was cool.


----------



## lokie (Apr 13, 2021)

raratt said:


>


Pussys.




















This would have been easier. Get a mulching blade attachment for easier clean up.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Mig gun...how's your pressure on the drives? And how does your tip look? Any changes lately?
> 
> Liners are easy to replace. Just a few minutes. If that's the issue.
> 
> Yeah, the tree is big and a lot of wood and branches. I can chip the branches but there is still a lot of wood. The first 12' is big..I thought a few good slabs but 56" is tough I guess.


I checked the drive wheel pressure adjusted four are five times , changed the wheel...... but the first thing I did was remove the tip. I was going to change or clean it but it wasn’t even stuck and that was my first clue that something was up. I was having some trouble with it in the past but Sunday it worked fine for about ten minutes and then intermittently and then not so much. The wire is not stuck in the liner either, if I pull on it , it feeds. I haven’t replaced this liner since the welder was new so I’m guessing it’s time.

56” is a lot of tree , I have a 30” bar for my stihl, but those bastards ain’t cheap. With out some equipment to move the biggest peace’s, it’s left up to the termites and mushrooms to deal with.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 13, 2021)

Bareback said:


> I checked the drive wheel pressure adjusted four are five times , changed the wheel...... but the first thing I did was remove the tip. I was going to change or clean it but it wasn’t even stuck and that was my first clue that something was up. I was having some trouble with it in the past but Sunday it worked fine for about ten minutes and then intermittently and then not so much. The wire is not stuck in the liner either, if I pull on it , it feeds. I haven’t replaced this liner since the welder was new so I’m guessing it’s time.
> 
> 56” is a lot of tree , I have a 30” bar for my stihl, but those bastards ain’t cheap. With out some equipment to move the biggest peace’s, it’s left up to the termites and mushrooms to deal with.


How does one best prevent cracking as it dries? I'm thinking a bunch of 56 inch rounds 4-5 inches thick could make a fella some good money


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 13, 2021)

All I can say is yummy campfire coffee


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> How does one best prevent cracking as it dries? I'm thinking a bunch of 56 inch rounds 4-5 inches thick could make a fella some good money


The live edge on a tree that size...mantles, tabletops, benches...


yeah, that’s a lot of money


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> How does one best prevent cracking as it dries? I'm thinking a bunch of 56 inch rounds 4-5 inches thick could make a fella some good money


Put that log in an open-class chainsaw meet and the labor is free ...


----------



## sarahJane211 (Apr 13, 2021)

Building has stopped for the Songkran holidays, they'll be back at the weekend to start the upper floor.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 14, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> How does one best prevent cracking as it dries? I'm thinking a bunch of 56 inch rounds 4-5 inches thick could make a fella some good money


Anchor seal applied literally to the ends. Cut, stacked, and stored in an environment that allows drying but not to fast or slow. May need a fan to speed the removal of moisture or may need to set some bowls of water around the stack to slow it down. On average for green logs it’s one year per inch of thickness for dry time. Of course you can us a kiln but it still needs to get to an ideal moisture content before that. Here where I live during the hot dry/ humidity of summer you can get it down to about 12-15% in wet/humidity of winter maybe you get 15-18% . But even if you kiln dry it, if it is stored in an uncontrolled environment it will return to ambient humidity levels.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I must say, some of those look like an amputation waiting to happen.
> 
> The V-twin one was cool.


That's the problem with in the field amputations unless you plan for stump coverage we are going to have to shorten things up.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 14, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Anchor seal applied literally to the ends. Cut, stacked, and stored in an environment that allows drying but not to fast or slow. May need a fan to speed the removal of moisture or may need to set some bowls of water around the stack to slow it down. On average for green logs it’s one year per inch of thickness for dry time. Of course you can us a kiln but it still needs to get to an ideal moisture content before that. Here where I live during the hot dry/ humidity of summer you can get it down to about 12-15% in wet/humidity of winter maybe you get 15-18% . But even if you kiln dry it, if it is stored in an uncontrolled environment it will return to ambient humidity levels.


I'm trying to get ahold of my buddy that has a portable mill but I don't know if it can do 56".......everything I'm finding 54" max lol when another friend comes back for the summer he would know who has the capacity. He's got some really big saws. I really don't know if anything more than the first 15' is worth working with. That's when branches start and a few forks from there up.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm trying to get ahold of my buddy that has a portable mill but I don't know if it can do 56".......everything I'm finding 54" max lol when another friend comes back for the summer he would know who has the capacity. He's got some really big saws. I really don't know if anything more than the first 15' is worth working with. That's when branches start and a few forks from there up.


what type of tree was it?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 14, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> what type of tree was it?


It's still a...








Pinus strobus - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's still a...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, didn't catch that first time around


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 14, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Thanks, didn't catch that first time around


Did I mention it? I actually don't remember lol 

I was just busting on the "What type of tree was it" because it's still a white pine. Sorry


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Did I mention it? I actually don't remember lol
> 
> I was just busting on the "What type of tree was it" because it's still a white pine. Sorry


Not a prob, I skim a lot of stuff. I was unaware though, after reading the wiki link, that you east coast guys also have problems with pine blister. And kneejerk 1st thoughts are that the east coast has mostly hardwoods.

LOL, I just got it; ok "What type of tree* is* it?"


----------



## Bareback (Apr 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm trying to get ahold of my buddy that has a portable mill but I don't know if it can do 56".......everything I'm finding 54" max lol when another friend comes back for the summer he would know who has the capacity. He's got some really big saws. I really don't know if anything more than the first 15' is worth working with. That's when branches start and a few forks from there up.


The crotch wood is the most figured and the most valuable. Not for lumber but for tables and stuff.

I have the Woodmizer LT40 it will cut 24” width 36” height but you can manipulate that by making a few cuts and that will reduce the size. The draw back to that is if you want live edge.....well then you have to get a little creative.

Big wood is just like big steel.... heavy and rough on fingers and toes. Be careful bro.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's still a...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it infected with beetles or healthy?


----------



## raratt (Apr 14, 2021)

Going to go turn in some cans at the recycler, might as well order Papa Murphys pizza for dinner since it is in the area.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 14, 2021)

Bareback said:


> The crotch wood is the most figured and the most valuable. Not for lumber but for tables and stuff.
> 
> I have the Woodmizer LT40 it will cut 24” width 36” height but you can manipulate that by making a few cuts and that will reduce the size. The draw back to that is if you want live edge.....well then you have to get a little creative.
> 
> Big wood is just like big steel.... heavy and rough on fingers and toes. Be careful bro.


Mmmmm crotch wood.....

Yeah I was thinking about how much that first 10' - 12' would weight. I'm not tying it off to my jeep lol definitely getting a machine over here if we do take it down. This would be the only mill I've found that might work...


LX250 Portable Sawmill | Wood-Mizer USA





Bareback said:


> Is it infected with beetles or healthy?


Healthy. Some dead branches but mostly ones that don't get much light. Or storm damage.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 14, 2021)

My Sacramento neighborhood has been invaded by wild turkeys. I have turkeys in my driveway...


----------



## doublejj (Apr 14, 2021)

...


----------



## raratt (Apr 14, 2021)

doublejj said:


> ...View attachment 4878723


Yummy. Season is open now.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 14, 2021)

doublejj said:


> ...View attachment 4878723


----------



## doublejj (Apr 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> Yummy. Season is open now.


I haven't bought a hunting license in over 10 years....since my knees gave out I quit hunting pheasants


----------



## manfredo (Apr 14, 2021)

doublejj said:


> My Sacramento neighborhood has been invaded by wild turkeys. I have turkeys in my driveway...
> View attachment 4878711View attachment 4878715


 Cool...It's unusual to see them in a neighborhood setting like that!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 14, 2021)

One old man with a chainsaw let's see what happens


----------



## manfredo (Apr 14, 2021)

I have 20 something diseased Ash on my property that need to come down...about 4-5 of them are dangerous to my house or power lines...I need to do something. Not real big and I too own a saw, so I may tackle them over the summer.

I need a new helper!! Bigtime!!


----------



## manfredo (Apr 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> One old man with a chainsaw let's see what happensView attachment 4878738View attachment 4878739View attachment 4878740


Maple?? Those long lengths looks like sawable lumber...But that is probably why they are not chopped up!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 14, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I haven't bought a hunting license in over 10 years....since my knees gave out I quit hunting pheasants


You can probably hit them with a rock lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> One old man with a chainsaw let's see what happensView attachment 4878738View attachment 4878739View attachment 4878740


add an hydraulic wood splitter for the win


----------



## doublejj (Apr 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You can probably hit them with a rock lol


I have an air rifle that would make short work of them.....but i only used it for shooting rats in my chicken coop...


----------



## raratt (Apr 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Cool...It's unusual to see them in a neighborhood setting like that!!


They know where they are safe, like the bucks used to be in Paradise.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Maple?? Those long lengths looks like sawable lumber...But that is probably why they are not chopped up!


Good eyes it's a soft maple


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 14, 2021)

I made a tyrannosaurus rex skull today, I'm bored lol.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> They know where they are safe, like the bucks used to be in Paradise.


there is a huge flock of turkeys that live on the grounds of Folsom Prison.....some dandy bucks too


----------



## raratt (Apr 14, 2021)

doublejj said:


> there is a huge flock of turkeys that live on the grounds of Folsom Prison.....some dandy bucks too


When we lived on base there was a big 4 point that would eat the roses off our plant in the front yard.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 14, 2021)

Another batch of clones in soil. All shapes and sizes, four different strains. Maybe one more small batch of clones to get some cuts of those GMOs and I'm done with the clones for a while.


----------



## raratt (Apr 14, 2021)

There was no one at the recycling place when I got there so it was easy peasy, $108 and change for cans. Picked up the pizza's I ordered online, found a 30% off coupon online also. Beer shelf is filled along with the ice tray. I think I deserve to sit on my ass the rest of the afternoon.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Mmmmm crotch wood.....
> 
> Yeah I was thinking about how much that first 10' - 12' would weight. I'm not tying it off to my jeep lol definitely getting a machine over here if we do take it down. This would be the only mill I've found that might work...
> 
> ...


Awwww, that’s a manual mill ...... j/s.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 14, 2021)

Dug up an old cedar stump as big as my thigh yesterday, today I went and dug up a Dogwood tree & put in the hole.

Whew, that's just like real work!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 14, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Awwww, that’s a manual mill ...... j/s.


Yeah but what else could I do? 

Build something?


----------



## manfredo (Apr 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah but what else could I do?
> 
> Build something?


Around here you can have mills cut your logs... It use to be $50 per 1,000 board foot...but that was a few decades ago  You can pay someone to truck them for you too. In my younger days I wanted to build a house that way, but never did.

Mills are leery of trees that come out of yards though, or on fence lines...metal grown in the trees does a number on a sawblade.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Around here you can have mills cut your logs... It use to be $50 per 1,000 board foot...but that was a few decades ago  You can pay someone to truck them for you too. In my younger days I wanted to build a house that way, but never did.
> 
> Mills are leery of trees that come out of yards though, or on fence lines...metal grown in the trees does a number on a sawblade.


I can get it dropped....I'd need to chip the crap (pulp sucks here right now everyone needs lumber) Or get someone to do that. Then it's buy, borrow or rent a mill....or get it picked up and brought to a mill and brought back. It's able to be done but what's the best way? I have dry storage room for some slabs but I don't think the whole thing. And it's big so most portable mills can't do it. LOL maybe a match would be easier.....I kid


----------



## raratt (Apr 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I can get it dropped....I'd need to chip the crap (pulp sucks here right now everyone needs lumber) Or get someone to do that. Then it's buy, borrow or rent a mill....or get it picked up and brought to a mill and brought back. It's able to be done but what's the best way? I have dry storage room for some slabs but I don't think the whole thing. And it's big so most portable mills can't do it. LOL maybe a match would be easier.....I kid


I know a guy, shipping would be a little expensive. He has some BIG walnut slabs, among other stuff.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> I know a giuy, shipping would be a little expensive. He has some BIG walnut slabs, among other stuff.


Everyone knows a guy.....but it's big!


Oh that reminds me of another guy I need to talk to. He might be crazy enough.....one of the guys that runs off shit with a paraglider. Cool dude.


----------



## raratt (Apr 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> it's big!


He has some 5-6' diameter slabs. I think he runs an old circular saw mill, only stopped by there once out of curiosity.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> He has some 5-6' diameter slabs. I think he runs an old circular saw mill, only stopped by there once out of curiosity.


That's what I'm looking for!


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's still a...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I can get it dropped....I'd need to chip the crap (pulp sucks here right now everyone needs lumber) Or get someone to do that. Then it's buy, borrow or rent a mill....or get it picked up and brought to a mill and brought back. It's able to be done but what's the best way? I have dry storage room for some slabs but I don't think the whole thing. And it's big so most portable mills can't do it. LOL maybe a match would be easier.....I kid


You simply need the right tool.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 15, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> You simply need the right tool.
> 
> View attachment 4879483


Can you borrow me yours so I can heat up my Forge


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Can you borrow me yours so I can heat up my Forge


Mine is perfect for the job. It is a forgery.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 15, 2021)

I thought when I looked at the calender this morning, odd my accountant hasn't called yet. It is the 15th. I know there's an extension so wasn't worried. But his secretary just called and it was pretty good news. I don't owe any money and I'm actually getting a return!! 

It's not really a refund, because i made prepayments...I just over paid and because I had so little income in 2020 they are giving some back!


----------



## raratt (Apr 15, 2021)

Didn't do much today, watered the girls and gardens in the back yard and pulled a few weeds. I did put in a timer on my return fan so it will only turn on in the evenings when it cools down so it won't pump hot air into the flower room. Going to have to turn on the AC in there probably tomorrow with the weather warming up. Leftover pizza for dinner, buds and suds time.


----------



## go go kid (Apr 15, 2021)

set up a ts100 i got back from my mum (shes 80 and uses my gardening lights now to get earlier crops of veg for the garden, )me and my big mouth about how great these leds would be for tomato and pepper plants. so ive got 3 cbd crack from fastbuds, a med gom 1.0 that they gave me as a sorry for messing your seed order up, a super lemon haze from barneys farm and 3 og kushes that were freebies from grizzly seeds nice and snug under it.
i fixed my first lawn mower that is a great achievement for me and mowed the 8" grass that constitutes our lawn , that took up hours as the mower is small and kept spluttering along at a snails pace, i had to move the mower by its length at a time all along the garden. slow work but the sun was kind of me.
i also moved one of my seedsman cbd 30-1 autos thats not flowering after week 5 coming up now of 24/0 light hours,


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4879923


I’d like to know what the four massive predators in the shadows have on their minds.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 15, 2021)

go go kid said:


> set up a ts100 i got back from my mum (shes 80 and uses my gardening lights now to get earlier crops of veg for the garden, )me and my big mouth about how great these leds would be for tomato and pepper plants. so ive got 3 cbd crack from fastbuds, a med gom 1.0 that they gave me as a sorry for messing your seed order up, a super lemon haze from barneys farm and 3 og kushes that were freebies from grizzly seeds nice and snug under it.
> i fixed my first lawn mower that is a great achievement for me and mowed the 8" grass that constitutes our lawn , that took up hours as the mower is small and kept spluttering along at a snails pace, i had to move the mower by its length at a time all along the garden. slow work but the sun was kind of me.
> i also moved one of my seedsman cbd 30-1 autos thats not flowering after week 5 coming up now of 24/0 light hours,


You better help your mother. That's a debt that should feel like a privilege.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 15, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I’d like to know what the four massive predators in the shadows have on their minds.


They're coming over to share in the work of the fire in the good feelings of a good Bowl


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4879923


Damn you. It is cold and only tinkled this morning. I have storm drops and stalks to burn. LOL. I love a fire. 

I got the lawn mowed. And the mowers started right up. Browned a round roast on the grill for the pressure cooker. And I won't be moving far tomorrow. LOL.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> They're coming over to share in the work of the fire in the good feelings of a good BowlView attachment 4879930


“Oh good, the entrée is smoking the salad course”


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 15, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> How does one best prevent cracking as it dries? I'm thinking a bunch of 56 inch rounds 4-5 inches thick could make a fella some


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 15, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Damn you. It is cold and only tinkled this morning. I have storm drops and stalks to burn. LOL. I love a fire.
> 
> I got the lawn mowed. And the mowers started right up. Browned a round roast on the grill for the pressure cooker. And I won't be moving far tomorrow. LOL.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4879934


As much as I enjoy the Satch. I'll be avoiding motivational music this evening. Great cut still.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4879934


what the fire is for


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 15, 2021)

Odin is with you to cold for him he is on the couch curled up in a little ball hopefully you're having a great night @MICHI-CAN


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 15, 2021)

Love scotch, many blends suit me....whatever you like. Do you use and eye dropper to titrate your drink ? It's a rush watching that reaction happen.....the movement....the goodies released. No real dilution....a few drops.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Odin is with you to cold for him he is on the couch curled up in a little ball hopefully you're having a great night @MICHI-CAN


You know my medicine cabinet. And this makes me feel good. TY and a "meat-scicle" here for Odin. Or I'll make the trip. LMAO. Humor.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 15, 2021)

maybe if we get a pow wow started we can get you some rain going on


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4879954maybe if we get a pow wow started we can get you some rain going on


Too funny. My neighbor is trying to learn some Alpine Pipe or a Didgery-doo. I'm not sure. But he was annoying yesterday. From his back yard and across the street. Free comedy. what the heh?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 15, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Too funny. My neighbor is trying to learn some Alpine Pipe or a Didgery-doo. I'm not sure. But he was annoying yesterday. From his back yard and across the street. Free comedy. what the heh?


Sorry to hear that man that's an instrument that only sounds good when played well oh you do find yourself in some situations don't you


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 15, 2021)

Listen to Electric pow wow drum by The Halluci Nation on #SoundCloud








Electric pow wow drum


Traditional Pow Wow music remixed with Dubstep




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## go go kid (Apr 15, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> You better help your mother. That's a debt that should feel like a privilege.


i do, i love her so much and my dads coming round too, only took 53 years for him to like me


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Listen to Electric pow wow drum by The Halluci Nation on #SoundCloud
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will have to check this out thank


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 15, 2021)

go go kid said:


> i do, i love her so much and my dads coming round too, only took 53 years for him to like me


I'm not sure I was liked. But respected and appreciated work for me. Make the best of it.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sorry to hear that man that's an instrument that only sounds good when played well oh you do find yourself in some situations don't you


Why I don't watch TV. World is stranger than scripted.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 15, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Why I don't watch TV. World is stranger than scripted.


Ok I've not offer in a minute so are you ready


----------



## manfredo (Apr 15, 2021)

My three female GMOs got up-potted and I cut clones from each one tonight. There are two very different phenotypes. One long lanky and one short bushy. My bet is on the short bushy one.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> My three female GMOs got up-potted and I cut clones from each one tonight. There are two very different phenotypes. One long lanky and one short bushy. My bet is on the short bushy one.View attachment 4880076View attachment 4880078


Nice looking looking forward to seeing what you do next as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## manfredo (Apr 15, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> They're coming over to share in the work of the fire in the good feelings of a good BowlView attachment 4879930


They are hoping you get really stoned and break out some hot dogs, or maybe some ribs!!! 


Jeffislovinlife said:


> Nice looking looking forward to seeing what you do next as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


Thank you Jeff! I am looking forward to summer and things are greening up fast!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> They are hoping you get really stoned and break out some hot dogs, or maybe some ribs!!!
> 
> Thank you Jeff! I am looking forward to summer and things are greening up fast!


Yup you reminded me that I need to do some cleaning up around the tent and in it ha ha ha


----------



## missingtime (Apr 15, 2021)

Lost the co-pilot seat and finally got these Polk sda 2.3 inside and assembled alone.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 15, 2021)

missingtime said:


> View attachment 4880097
> Lost the co-pilot seat and finally got these Polk sda 2.3 inside and assembled alone.


That awesome and welcome to the mad house known as RIU


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 15, 2021)

missingtime said:


> View attachment 4880097
> Lost the co-pilot seat and finally got these Polk sda 2.3 inside and assembled alone.


Nowhere near Illinois are you just want to make sure because you're driving that then I don't want to be anywhere around the streets ha ha ha sorry about that I'm high


----------



## missingtime (Apr 15, 2021)

I stripped both roof ac's, all 3 levelers with control thing, 34 gallon propane tank, water tank, satellite dish, and electric stairs then got it up this crazy mountain in Elko Nevada. Front end weight was no joke.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Apr 16, 2021)

Today was the 1st day of 2021 I was able to get out on the water. 

Just a beautiful relaxing day with the wife. I need much more of this. Lol


----------



## raratt (Apr 16, 2021)

I get to go visit my dentist today to figure out a plan of what to do with my missing front teeth. Whatever it is I'm sure it will be expensive. No I didn't get in a fight. I might need to start a go fund me "Buy Ratt some teef". My insurance sucks.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 16, 2021)

Wizzlebiz said:


> Today was the 1st day of 2021 I was able to get out on the water.
> View attachment 4880112View attachment 4880114
> Just a beautiful relaxing day with the wife. I need much more of this. Lol


Where is that?


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Apr 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Where is that?


Lake solano Northern California 

This water runs into lake Berryessa but no motor boats allowed. Only kayak/row boats allowed in this water.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 16, 2021)

Wizzlebiz said:


> Lake solano Northern California
> 
> This water runs into lake Berryessa but no motor boats allowed. Only kayak/row boats allowed in this water.


Wow, part of Putah Creek, that has really changed since the late 70's. Back then Putah was trash waters and we called the trout "mung fish" lol


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Apr 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Wow, part of Putah Creek, that has really changed since the late 70's. Back then Putah was trash waters and we called the trout "mung fish" lol


Hella trout up here yep. But the water is crystal clear at putah creek now. During the summer lake solano is also crystal clear. Right now slightly stained but can still see 8 feet visibility. 

Huge largemouth bass here as well. 

Double digit lb bass.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 16, 2021)

Wizzlebiz said:


> Hella trout up here yep. But the water is crystal clear at putah creek now. During the summer lake solano is also crystal clear. Right now slightly stained but can still see 8 feet visibility.
> 
> Huge largemouth bass here as well.
> 
> Double digit lb bass.


Back then Putah was highly eutrophic from all the ag runoff, literally like pea soup. All fish were discolored (olive drab trout) and mushy. We just went off season to get a line wet and practice casting. Good to see how nice it is now


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Apr 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Back then Putah was highly eutrophic from all the ag runoff, literally like pea soup. All fish were discolored (olive drab trout) and mushy. We just went off season to get a line wet and practice casting. Good to see how nice it is now


Here's putah creek from last year. 

Crystal clear


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 16, 2021)

After scoring 3M N95 masks at WalMart, stoped by VOA and got some Glencairn glasses, a Henckels 6" utility, lovingly used 5 Qt and 3 Qt Mid-60's copper bottom SS Revere Ware saucepans w/lids, no dents, all for $11.00


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 16, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> After scoring 3M N95 masks at WalMart, stoped by *VOA* and got some Glencairn glasses, a Henckels 6" utility, lovingly used 5 Qt and 3 Qt Mid-60's copper bottom SS Revere Ware saucepans w/lids, no dents, all for $11.00


Couldn't resist, Barn


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Couldn't resist, Barn


Been a minute since I heard that!


----------



## raratt (Apr 16, 2021)

Cop showed up at the door, I guess my neighbors rear window on their car got hit with something and broken. Wondering if I should put up security cameras.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> Cop showed up at the door, I guess my neighbors rear window on their car got hit with something and broken. Wondering if I should put up security cameras.


Do you live in an urban area where you might have a Police to Citizen (P2C) website? Usually found on your local PD site and will show any crime calls. Ours goes back 2 months, you can drill down to your street or a distance surrounding it. Might be helpful in determining if crime in your neighborhood is on the upswing. Many cities also have crime stats by districts or zones. I look at cams like I would an insurance policy. Piss and moan about how much it costs until you need it.


----------



## raratt (Apr 16, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> urban area


Nope, my town has 2 stoplights.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 16, 2021)

I managed to wreck two PS4 controllers in two consecutive weekends. Just picked up a new one from Best Buy today and these bastards have went up. $70 now!! They used to be $50 and you could catch some for $40 on sale. Those days are gone now that the PS5 is out.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 16, 2021)

Cleaned all my jars, today, getting ready for the first harvest in a long time. I'm actually enjoying trimming. A couple weeks left on this Bride's Melons from Badfish Bean Co. Smell is candied vomit. The good kind.
With and without flash.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 16, 2021)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Cleaned all my jars, today, getting ready for the first harvest in a long time. I'm actually enjoying trimming. A couple weeks left on this Bride's Melons from Badfish Bean Co. Smell is candied vomit. The good kind.
> With and without flash.
> View attachment 4880526
> View attachment 4880527View attachment 4880528


I had some Pre-98 BK with that coloring. I just finished selfing some Special Occasion from the BadFish himself ;D @Bobby schmeckle although I would not say I'm enjoying trimming so please come on over


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I had some Pre-98 BK with that coloring. I just finished selfing some Special Occasion from the BadFish himself ;D @Bobby schmeckle although I would not say I'm enjoying trimming so please come on over


Thanks for the invite! We're on our way. Hope you have room for 5. Also, is the pool open, yet?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 16, 2021)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Thanks for the invite! We're on our way. Hope you have room for 5. Also, is the pool open, yet?


I turned on the pool, and then promptly forgot! But I wandered back and the temp is 68!!  If that's warm enough for you c'mon down  I prefer 90ish ;D


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 16, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> I managed to wreck two PS4 controllers in two consecutive weekends. Just picked up a new one from Best Buy today and these bastards have went up. $70 now!! They used to be $50 and you could catch some for $40 on sale. Those days are gone now that the PS5 is out.


realizing this may just be my data cord....I left mine at my buddys house last weekend and I was trying to use an old phone cord and my vape pen cord but they wont work. I just bought that PS data cord from Target online with pick up option.........Im gonna go in there and make their job easier...take it off the shelf and demand that I be able to leave the store with it. Idk maybe use a few C bombs on some nice ladies doing their job.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> Cop showed up at the door, I guess my neighbors rear window on their car got hit with something and broken. Wondering if I should put up security cameras.


The doorbell rang this morning around 0900 & the dogs went off (their job). Marked car sitting in the road, uniformed officer @ the front door. We just had the house re-roofed w/ metal & the contractor asked if he could put a small sign in the front yard & I said yes as he did a great job within bid. Turns out there's a city ordinance forbidding that once the job is over so the convo quickly turned to the whale bones & moose racks in the rock garden. Lol.

I wonder if he was trying out for a position with Fish & Game. : )


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 16, 2021)

I’m gonna rock a 33” farmhouse sink. Need to make up my mind by tomorrow morning if i’m doing a single bowl or double bowl. I’ve always had a double bowl.
but a big ass single bowl for pots and pans and shit would be bad ass. But i’m weird as fuck and still like rinsing the crap off dishes before soaking them and usually doing them by hand. Hardly use the dishwasher.
What to do?

kind of building a spec home here too though so keep that in mind. 2yrs in the new house and i’m fucking out.
@Metasynth you’d rock a single bowl if you only had one sink rite?


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 16, 2021)

Mother fuckers are gonna know for sure this is/was a Lathers’ house. Check out all the expansion on that wall. Yeah the paper got a little faded. All good though. Had to bust out my caulk though on all them small holes.  not ideal but all good

and check out the back patio lid. Think i put enough shit up in there? Went with 4” recessed lights because 6” ones would have been too much i think. Gotta have speakers though. Shitz gonna rock

hired a sound guy. He comes to wire up the joint next week.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 16, 2021)

Only tv’s up on the walls. Everything else is in a closet. Rack system and all. Pretty slick.

all the dolby surround is up in the ceiling, except prob a sound bar and a tucked away sub. Those speakers also double as a way to rock out to music. Tech is bad ass nowadays


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 16, 2021)

Some people see a pile of split wood I see you at 16 in oscillating fan two bags of soil close to a good day today


----------



## raratt (Apr 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Only tv’s up on the walls. Everything else is in a closet. Rack system and all. Pretty slick.
> 
> all the dolby surround is up in the ceiling, except prob a sound bar and a tucked away sub. Those speakers also double as a way to rock out to music. Tech is bad ass nowadays


I have seen some down firing woofers that can be mounted in the attic...that's a damn big speaker cabinet...lol.


----------



## lokie (Apr 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Some people see a pile of split wood I see you at 16 in oscillating fan two bags of soil close to View attachment 4880791a good day today


So cute.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 16, 2021)

lokie said:


> So cute.


That looks like a tent stove!


----------



## lokie (Apr 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That looks like a tent stove!


Tiny stoves have needs too.











Top 5 Advantages of Having a Mini Wood Stove in your Tiny Space.


A wood stove is a great heating solution, but what other benefits may it bring you? Small areas have very little space that can be allocated for a stove and if the stove is too large, it can cook you out the space. Our mini wood stoves, on the other hand, will heat the space properly for its...




cubicminiwoodstoves.com


----------



## raratt (Apr 16, 2021)

Well, looks like you can call me snaggletooth until I decide to get the rest of them pulled and get dentures. I can hang out in Linda and fit in with the tweakers now though.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 16, 2021)

lokie said:


> Tiny stoves have needs too.
> 
> View attachment 4880798
> 
> ...


I didn't even realize they made those, that's cool


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Mother fuckers are gonna know for sure this is/was a Lathers’ house. Check out all the expansion on that wall. Yeah the paper got a little faded. All good though. Had to bust out my caulk though on all them small holes.  not ideal but all good
> View attachment 4880748
> and check out the back patio lid. Think i put enough shit up in there? Went with 4” recessed lights because 6” ones would have been too much i think. Gotta have speakers though. Shitz gonna rock
> View attachment 4880749
> hired a sound guy. He comes to wire up the joint next week.


Got any space for a couple telescopes?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m gonna rock a 33” farmhouse sink. Need to make up my mind by tomorrow morning if i’m doing a single bowl or double bowl. I’ve always had a double bowl.
> but a big ass single bowl for pots and pans and shit would be bad ass. But i’m weird as fuck and still like rinsing the crap off dishes before soaking them and usually doing them by hand. Hardly use the dishwasher.
> What to do?
> 
> ...


I love my single bowl.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> Well, looks like you can call me snaggletooth until I decide to get the rest of them pulled and get dentures. I can hang out in Linda and fit in with the tweakers now though.


Did you guys discuss implants?


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 16, 2021)

Little stoves??! How about a homemade hibatchi? Made this about 10 years ago in welding class. SS grill with high heat paint. Its quite dirty from sitting in my office for 5 yrs. I got a 96/100.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 16, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Little stoves??! How about a homemade hibatchi? Made this about 10 years ago in welding class. SS grill with high heat paint. Its quite dirty from sitting in my office for 5 yrs. I got a 96/100.
> View attachment 4880829


Interesting handle and stop letting unicorns have their raves there, they are barfing glitter on your floor.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Interesting handle and stop letting unicorns have their raves there, they are barfing glitter on your floor.


Braided rods that was clamped and then twisted. Only 2 if I remember correctly. One long bend and one separate rod thru the twist and repeat overlapping. Took 2 tries as the first one wasn't straight enuf. Lol that floor needs a new coat of that epoxy stuff badly. Cant get those fine metal shavings outta the carpets.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 16, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Braided rods that was clamped and then twisted. Only 2 if I remember correctly. One long bend and one separate rod thru the twist and repeat overlapping. Took 2 tries as the first one wasn't straight enuf. Lol that floor needs a new coat of that epoxy stuff badly. Cant get those fine metal shavings outta the carpets.


Nice, what did you use for the lettering?


----------



## lokie (Apr 16, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Braided rods that was clamped and then twisted. Only 2 if I remember correctly. One long bend and one separate rod thru the twist and repeat overlapping. Took 2 tries as the first one wasn't straight enuf. Lol that floor needs a new coat of that epoxy stuff badly. Cant get those fine metal shavings outta the carpets.


A mop and bucket would fix the cheese wiz and jiz.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 16, 2021)

lokie said:


> A mop and bucket would fix the cheese wiz and jiz.
> 
> View attachment 4880844


We didn't get any pics of the welds yet.....


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice, what did you use for the lettering?


Cut that design out on the laser.


lokie said:


> A mop and bucket would fix the cheese wiz and jiz.
> 
> View attachment 4880844


It aint cummin off lol


DarkWeb said:


> We didn't get any pics of the welds yet.....


Ahhhh ha! You ask and you shall receive!!


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 16, 2021)

Cool


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Cool


Much appreciated! I worked at a steel fab and supply shop at the time so I was able to put a lot more time into it than others. I look at that sometimes and it makes me want to get a mig welder. They made us learn stick welding for that too. Most people only had access to stick in class. After work I was using the mig instead. I know how to use stick but it aint purdy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 16, 2021)

What are the two tabs on the sides? For tools? I like it.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What are the two tabs on the sides? For tools? I like it.


I don't think they had a purpose. I had found them in the recycle bin at work and thot they looked cool on the side. The L brackets on the bottom were out of the bin too. Laser table had all kinds of weird shapes left for the bin. I did put the small wire rack on the side for a towel or tool hanger. I guess you could use a small S link and hang tools from the tabs as well.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 17, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m gonna rock a 33” farmhouse sink. Need to make up my mind by tomorrow morning if i’m doing a single bowl or double bowl. I’ve always had a double bowl.
> but a big ass single bowl for pots and pans and shit would be bad ass. But i’m weird as fuck and still like rinsing the crap off dishes before soaking them and usually doing them by hand. Hardly use the dishwasher.
> What to do?
> 
> ...


Oh you fucking know it! One bigass sink that can fit the largest of pots and pans. Most definitely, my friend!

I always find that when someone has a two compartment sink, one side is usually neglected WAAAAY more than the other...be it by a dish rack, or that’s the side they “soak” dishes in. It becomes a grimey mess compared to the “clean” side where they actually wash the dishes.

I have a dish rack that sits on the counter next to the sink, and drains into the sink, but leaves the sink empty to wash dishes as I cook. Easier to keep a one compartment sink clean and orderly, in my opinion.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Apr 17, 2021)

Moved to a new place, and started a new job doing maintenance and landscaping at state/local parks. Part of that job is trapping squirrels. I'll put out like 40-50 of these traps in the morning - and they'll be full within a few hours. The thing is, the company expects me to put anything I catch into a big chamber they rigged up and gas them! They say it's painless, but it's actually more like slowly drowning (one of the most terrifying experiences you can have). Their gripe is that they do lots of property damage digging tunnels and shit, but I'm thinking like "you built this place on top of their fucking home! are you just going to commit genocide anytime a certain animal is an inconvenience?"

So, for the last couple months I've been running a sort of squirrel underground railroad - catching these angry, furry little dudes, then sneaking them a few at a time into a crate in the back seat of my pickup and releasing them at a fire road near the entrance when I leave at the end of the day.

I just fill out the forms saying I exterminated however many I caught that day, and make jokes like "yeah, if you'd just put a rifle in my hand I could get two months of work done in a couple hours haha!" and so far no one has suspected a thing...


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 17, 2021)

scumrot derelict said:


> Moved to a new place, and started a new job doing maintenance and landscaping at state/local parks. Part of that job is trapping squirrels. I'll put out like 40-50 of these traps in the morning - and they'll be full within a few hours. The thing is, the company expects me to put anything I catch into a big chamber they rigged up and gas them! They say it's painless, but it's actually more like slowly drowning (one of the most terrifying experiences you can have). Their gripe is that they do lots of property damage digging tunnels and shit, but I'm thinking like "you built this place on top of their fucking home! are you just going to commit genocide anytime a certain animal is an inconvenience?"
> 
> So, for the last couple months I've been running a sort of squirrel underground railroad - catching these angry, furry little dudes, then sneaking them a few at a time into a crate in the back seat of my pickup and releasing them at a fire road near the entrance when I leave at the end of the day.
> 
> I just fill out the forms saying I exterminated however many I caught that day, and make jokes like "yeah, if you'd just put a rifle in my hand I could get two months of work done in a couple hours haha!" and so far no one has suspected a thing...



That's nuts. You fucking beautiful rebel, you.


----------



## raratt (Apr 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Did you guys discuss implants?


Not an option due to periodontal disease, the bone is eroded.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> Not an option due to periodontal disease, the bone is eroded.


I still imagine you looking at your beer shelf and smiling.


----------



## raratt (Apr 17, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I still imagine you looking at your beer shelf and smiling.


Only when it's full.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 17, 2021)

scumrot derelict said:


> Moved to a new place, and started a new job doing maintenance and landscaping at state/local parks. Part of that job is trapping squirrels. I'll put out like 40-50 of these traps in the morning - and they'll be full within a few hours. The thing is, the company expects me to put anything I catch into a big chamber they rigged up and gas them! They say it's painless, but it's actually more like slowly drowning (one of the most terrifying experiences you can have). Their gripe is that they do lots of property damage digging tunnels and shit, but I'm thinking like "you built this place on top of their fucking home! are you just going to commit genocide anytime a certain animal is an inconvenience?"
> 
> So, for the last couple months I've been running a sort of squirrel underground railroad - catching these angry, furry little dudes, then sneaking them a few at a time into a crate in the back seat of my pickup and releasing them at a fire road near the entrance when I leave at the end of the day.
> 
> I just fill out the forms saying I exterminated however many I caught that day, and make jokes like "yeah, if you'd just put a rifle in my hand I could get two months of work done in a couple hours haha!" and so far no one has suspected a thing...


I fucking love you, I miss you, and my heart is warmed now that I know you are doing well.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 17, 2021)

scumrot derelict said:


> Moved to a new place, and started a new job doing maintenance and landscaping at state/local parks. Part of that job is trapping squirrels. I'll put out like 40-50 of these traps in the morning - and they'll be full within a few hours. The thing is, the company expects me to put anything I catch into a big chamber they rigged up and gas them! They say it's painless, but it's actually more like slowly drowning (one of the most terrifying experiences you can have). Their gripe is that they do lots of property damage digging tunnels and shit, but I'm thinking like "you built this place on top of their fucking home! are you just going to commit genocide anytime a certain animal is an inconvenience?"
> 
> So, for the last couple months I've been running a sort of squirrel underground railroad - catching these angry, furry little dudes, then sneaking them a few at a time into a crate in the back seat of my pickup and releasing them at a fire road near the entrance when I leave at the end of the day.
> 
> I just fill out the forms saying I exterminated however many I caught that day, and make jokes like "yeah, if you'd just put a rifle in my hand I could get two months of work done in a couple hours haha!" and so far no one has suspected a thing...


super glue some horns on one and set it free in the park and wait for the reaction or a post on reddit claiming chupacabras are real


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 17, 2021)

scumrot derelict said:


> Moved to a new place, and started a new job doing maintenance and landscaping at state/local parks. Part of that job is trapping squirrels. I'll put out like 40-50 of these traps in the morning - and they'll be full within a few hours. The thing is, the company expects me to put anything I catch into a big chamber they rigged up and gas them! They say it's painless, but it's actually more like slowly drowning (one of the most terrifying experiences you can have). Their gripe is that they do lots of property damage digging tunnels and shit, but I'm thinking like "you built this place on top of their fucking home! are you just going to commit genocide anytime a certain animal is an inconvenience?"
> 
> So, for the last couple months I've been running a sort of squirrel underground railroad - catching these angry, furry little dudes, then sneaking them a few at a time into a crate in the back seat of my pickup and releasing them at a fire road near the entrance when I leave at the end of the day.
> 
> I just fill out the forms saying I exterminated however many I caught that day, and make jokes like "yeah, if you'd just put a rifle in my hand I could get two months of work done in a couple hours haha!" and so far no one has suspected a thing...



Somebody spotted this in a local park last week. Made all the news channels and local media outlets.

The experts decided it's a 'Black Rat Snake', indigenous to the local area. 10 to 12' (or more) and massive.

They were trying to locate it to remove it to a safer area, but now can't find it the last I heard. Park traffic has been cut in half, nobody wants to run into it.

A real job killer for the local squirel trapper I would guess. Lol.


----------



## DCcan (Apr 17, 2021)

That is immense, must be eating well. Probably after bird eggs and possums up there.
Saw one 8 ft long, no one ever believed me. "They don't get that big" 

Same thing they said about the snapping turtle I saw, area where the kid swimming disappeared.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 17, 2021)

DCcan said:


> That is immense, must be eating well. Probably after bird eggs and possums up there.
> Saw one 8 ft long, no one ever believed me. "They don't get that big"
> 
> Same thing they said about the snapping turtle I saw, area where the kid swimming disappeared.


Growing up I've seen some enormous snappers back in remote water some very large rattlesnakes and black snakes too. 








Pantherophis alleghaniensis - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Growing up I've seen some enormous snappers back in remote water some very large rattlesnakes and black snakes too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I once caught an Indigo snake in the Everglades Park (not legal, I know) that was longer than our 67 Barracuda.
I released it, so it's all good.

Edit: The reported length is more than twice the longest recorded?? The BS meter is twitching steadily.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 17, 2021)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4881372
> Somebody spotted this in a local park last week. Made all the news channels and local media outlets.
> 
> The experts decided it's a 'Black Rat Snake', indigenous to the local area. 10 to 12' (or more) and massive.
> ...


That's a beauty.....gotta love a good rat snake in an area...and it's been eating good too...


----------



## DCcan (Apr 17, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Edit: The reported length is more than twice the longest recorded?? The BS meter is twitching steadily.





DCcan said:


> Saw one 8 ft long, no one ever believed me. "They don't get that big"


They said that no python was ever over 18ft, till 1998. Just not looking in the right places.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 17, 2021)

DCcan said:


> They said that no python was ever over 18ft, till 1998. Just not looking in the right places.


The specimen once widely accepted as the largest-ever "accurately" measured snake, that being Colossus (a reticulated python), a specimen kept at the Highland Park Zoo (now the Pittsburgh Zoo and PPG Aquarium) in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, during the 1950s and early 1960s, with a peak reported length of 8.7 metres (28 ft 7 in) from a measurement in November 1956, was later shown to have been substantially shorter than previously reported. When Colossus died on 14 April 1963, its body was deposited in the Carnegie Museum of Natural History. At that time, its skeleton was measured and found to be 20 ft 10 in (6.35 m) in total length, and the length of its fresh hide was measured as 23 ft 11 in (7.29 m) – both measurements being significantly shorter than what had been previously estimated in 1956.









Reticulated python - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## DCcan (Apr 17, 2021)

The one in the indonesian jungle sinkhole was 21-23 ft long, looked bigger from above. They thought it was twice the size.
Another one in captivity was 25 ft in 2011. Just because a scientist has finally cut one open and made a paper doesn't make him the worlds expert.

Point is, they find a nice cave entrance, don't ever have to leave for food , water ,heat, hibernation.
No way they get captured for study. No one ever sees them unless they are mating or an immense drought.

Pretty sure the snapper lived in the cliff side before the reservoir was built 90 years ago.
Just ate fish swimming by, till the tire swing went in. Noise and swinging legs drove her crazy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 17, 2021)

DCcan said:


> The one in the indonesian jungle sinkhole was 21-23 ft long, looked bigger from above. They thought it was twice the size.
> Another one in captivity was 25 ft in 2011. Just because a scientist has finally cut one open and made a paper doesn't make him the worlds expert.
> 
> Point is, they find a nice cave entrance, don't ever have to leave for food , water ,heat, hibernation.
> ...


How big is the snapper?


----------



## Massachusetts86 (Apr 17, 2021)

420God said:


> What did you do today that you're proud of? Something at work, home, school, personal achievement, etc...
> 
> 
> Today I had gravel dropped off and I put in a new driveway. It was a lot of work but I got it done quicker than I thought I would.


I love that kind of work. Used to install septic tanks and driveways are a lot of work my man. Well done


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 17, 2021)

Accomplished having the heating element fail in my dishwasher for the second time. The last time my diverter and circ pump failed it did too. So next time I guess I should order all three as they appear to run as a crew.


----------



## go go kid (Apr 17, 2021)

spent the day levaling paving stones around the rasised beds in the garden, the weeds were in danger of taking ovrer the place.
first was the weeding, fucking dandy lions and dock leaves taking over, deep rooted and grow back from the tinyest bit of root left behind.
re spaced the raised beds, no mean feet, to the width of the paving slabs, put weed barrier down and then paving slabs.
the hardest part was leveling the dam things with patches of sand.
but the weather was real kind to us, t shirt weather, whilst the rest of the country is complaining of the cold weather. all in all a satisfying days work
the raised beds and pavers look great.
oh yes, we also counted 20 fresh asparagas heads coming up in the new beds, next year we can pick some asnd from then on there fair game as the plants will have established them selves


----------



## raratt (Apr 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Accomplished having the heating element fail in my dishwasher for the second time. The last time my diverter and circ pump failed it did too. So next time I guess I should order all three as they appear to run as a crew.


SHhhhh, mine might get ideas...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How big is the snapper?


~ Resist's posting "snapper" pic's ~


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> SHhhhh, mine might get ideas...


So f'n rude. I don't mind about the short planned obsolescence but just have the grace to f'n die so I can do it at one time instead of this death by 1000 knuckle grazes.


----------



## Massachusetts86 (Apr 17, 2021)

I went to buy a car that was NOT as advertised. The gentleman was upset with me for...not taking his word on anything?...anywho he started to get very unpleasant. I respectfully asked him to calm down ...he didn't. I'm sure there was an underlying issue that he was depending on the money for. I walked to my car and grabbed a joint. As I was walking he asked if I was getting a weapon...I said "yes sir. A weapon to battle your mood". He looked at me like I had a hole in my head as I tried to be funny holding the joint like a knife. I smiled and said "have a sense of humor my man" try that. " He didn't say a word. I got in my car and left. He texted me later and thanked me and also apologized. Point is...I altered someone's mood lol


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 17, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> ~ Resist's posting "snapper" pic's ~


LOL c'mon you know you want to


----------



## raratt (Apr 17, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> ~ Resist's posting "snapper" pic's ~


I refrained from the comments I had lined up.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 17, 2021)

go go kid said:


> spent the day levaling paving stones around the rasised beds in the garden, the weeds were in danger of taking ovrer the place.
> first was the weeding, fucking dandy lions and dock leaves taking over, deep rooted and grow back from the tinyest bit of root left behind.
> re spaced the raised beds, no mean feet, to the width of the paving slabs, put weed barrier down and then paving slabs.
> the hardest part was leveling the dam things with patches of sand.
> ...


Pics?


----------



## go go kid (Apr 17, 2021)

ill post some tomorrow when its light


----------



## DCcan (Apr 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> How big is the snapper?


How big were my eyes is the question. Water distorts size of the shell.
The head and neck were big enough to eat a leg, looked like 2 ft across the carapace


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> SHhhhh, mine might get ideas...


----------



## raratt (Apr 17, 2021)

I pulled a few weeds and sprayed some crabgrass under my roses. Leftover KFC for dinner. Buds and suds time.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL c'mon you know you want to


Happy now?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> I pulled a few weeds and sprayed some crabgrass under my roses. Leftover KFC for dinner. Buds and suds time.


I had picanha and some horseradish. I actually snuck some rare meat past the hub LOL


----------



## raratt (Apr 17, 2021)

DCcan said:


> How big were my eyes is the question. Water distorts size of the shell.
> The head and neck were big enough to eat a leg, looked like 2 ft across the carapace


Saw one in Kansas that filled a wheelbarrel. Guy was messing with it with a 2X4, it ripped the end off it.


----------



## Massachusetts86 (Apr 17, 2021)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4881372
> Somebody spotted this in a local park last week. Made all the news channels and local media outlets.
> 
> The experts decided it's a 'Black Rat Snake', indigenous to the local area. 10 to 12' (or more) and massive.
> ...


If i was the one to find that....im sure I would have blown my colon out....like...buck shot style through my pants and blowing the bark off an oak tree. Hell no. Lol


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 17, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Happy now?
> 
> View attachment 4881574


Very handsome, looks perpetually unhappy, I wonder how he tastes?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Happy now?
> 
> View attachment 4881574


----------



## Massachusetts86 (Apr 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Pics?


Yeah show that off man. Thats something to be proud of


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Very handsome, looks perpetually unhappy, I wonder how he tastes?


Mutton snapper - beautiful opaque white meat & delish!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 17, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Mutton snapper - beautiful opaque white meat & delish!


I'm in, but I'm sure you or Bobby Z would come up with some arcane rule wherein I couldn't eat it!


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 17, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Mutton snapper - beautiful opaque white meat & delish!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 17, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 4881588


They look bony and a lot of work to eat.


----------



## raratt (Apr 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> They look bony and a lot of work to eat.


No she doesn't...


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> No she doesn't...


She who?


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> No she doesn't...


I was a little slow on the draw.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> They look bony and a lot of work to eat.


Bony maybe, but the eating, that comes natural.


----------



## DCcan (Apr 17, 2021)

Pretty sure that's northern red snapper in the second one.


----------



## raratt (Apr 17, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I was a little slow on the draw.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 17, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I was a little slow on the draw.


It was such a good setup for you too!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 17, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Pretty sure that's northern red snapper in the second one.


Real fish or euphemism for?


----------



## DCcan (Apr 17, 2021)

Just the fish


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 17, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Just the fish


----------



## raratt (Apr 17, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Just the fish


Looks like Miami in the background, I used to drive cigarette boats there.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Just the fish


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> Looks like Miami in the background, I used to drive *cigarette boats* there.


Those are bad for your health.


----------



## DCcan (Apr 17, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4881596


lots of fish there!


----------



## raratt (Apr 17, 2021)

DCcan said:


> lots of fish there!


Lots of Pelagic going on.


----------



## DCcan (Apr 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> Lots of Pelagic going on.


5 minutes later, still trying to keep up with big words 








Pelagic fish - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 17, 2021)

O @MICHI-CAN just for you light it up lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 17, 2021)

DCcan said:


> 5 minutes later, still trying to keep up with big words
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear ya - when I talk to C2G about med stuff I if feel like.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 17, 2021)

Making rice pudding and pizza for dinner. Just got done sautéing about a pound of mushrooms with garlic to go on the pizzas


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> O @MICHI-CAN just for you View attachment 4881602light it up lol


We got our limbs and stalks set aside from the compost pile. Waiting on some rain to be safe. Had to water the flower beds today. 

Am I good just working on this? Haven't cleaned since Thursday. Good resins in this stuff. LOL.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 17, 2021)

For all that is good have a great night


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 17, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Making rice pudding and pizza for dinner. Just got done sautéing about a pound of mushrooms with garlic to go on the pizzas


 I almost asked if they were Golden Teachers and realized you meant pizza 'shrooms not shroom shrooms ;D


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I almost asked if they were Golden Teachers and realized you meant pizza 'shrooms not shroom shrooms ;D


OMG, can you imagine serving a lb of schrooms? That could be hilarious if everyone was in on it.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 17, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> OMG, can you imagine serving a lb of schrooms? That could be hilarious if everyone was in on it.


I have an oz of 'em and not sure what to do with them, figure they have a shelf life. Only a fraction of our proverbial lb.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I have an oz of 'em and not sure what to do with them, figure they have a shelf life. Only a fraction of our proverbial lb.


After picking I would dry most of them on screens & they last a long time that way. Not to sure how to do long term other than that. 
Fungi can be weird when frozen.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 17, 2021)

DCcan said:


> How big were my eyes is the question. Water distorts size of the shell.
> The head and neck were big enough to eat a leg, looked like 2 ft across the carapace


Yeah, the turtle I saw was about the same size as the top of a garbage can top.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I have an oz of 'em and not sure what to do with them, figure they have a shelf life. Only a fraction of our proverbial lb.


I find dried a bit unpredictable. As to dose. Fresh and 8 oz on an 18" deluxe before it goes into the oven is a good time for 6-8. As learned when distributing as pizza delivery. 

Good ole days.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 17, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> After picking I would dry most of them on screens & they last a long time that way. Not to sure how to do long term other than that.
> Fungi can be weird when frozen.


Look into Asain mushroom and fungi storage. Oldest methods out there. Have over 10 year old jars that I make stock with still. Edible kind of course.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 17, 2021)

Hey did you know popcorn buttery popcorn touch screens don't mix


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 17, 2021)

@curious2garden , you provide the shrooms, I’ll make the meal. Unfortunately too much heat destroys psilocybin, but my favorite spice mix that I like to use for most things savory is MOSTLY powdered dried porcini mushrooms.

Yeah, I imagine it would be a little more interesting if I was microdosing at every meal.....


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 17, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> OMG, can you imagine serving a lb of schrooms? That could be hilarious if everyone was in on it.


A friend that’s meeting me in mammoth later this week just sent me this pic of what he’s bringing ....


Bout a pound...


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 17, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> After picking I would dry most of them on screens & they last a long time that way. Not to sure how to do long term other than that.
> Fungi can be weird when frozen.


Yes, after that, the dried product LOL


----------



## lokie (Apr 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> They look bony and a lot of work to eat.


I was thinking supple and succulent.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 17, 2021)

lokie said:


> I was thinking supple and succulent.


It's possible we were focused on completely different objects


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 17, 2021)

lokie said:


> I was thinking supple and succulent.


?? I don't get it ??


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> ?? I don't get it ??
> View attachment 4881634


Nice hen&chicks


----------



## lokie (Apr 17, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> ?? I don't get it ??
> View attachment 4881634


*27/3/20 3 Sockeye Salmon & Seasoned Succulent Fish. It’s Double Dailies again Fisherfolk! I really struggled this morning up at Owanjila. There were muskies circling all the Sockeye. I’ve never thrown so many back! Don’t forget to break them down and cook them! Where have you caught yours today?*


Daily Challenge










For the Most Succulent Fish, Cook the Collar


This ocean-friendly cut is cheaper than fillets—and richer in flavor.




www.epicurious.com





*succulent*
[ suhk-yuh-luhnt ]SHOW IPA


See synonyms for succulent on Thesaurus.com
*adjective*
full of juice; juicy.
rich in desirable qualities.
*affording mental nourishment.*
(of a plant) having fleshy and juicy tissues.









Definition of succulent | Dictionary.com


Definition of succulent from Dictionary.com, the world’s leading online source for English definitions, pronunciations, word origins, idioms, Word of the Day, and more.




www.dictionary.com




.


The pic gave me mental nourishment.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 17, 2021)

I’d like to grow shrooms, but a lot of places won’t ship spores or kits to Cali, and I’m not THAT invested in the venture.

I really do wanna experiment with microdosing though


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 17, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’d like to grow shrooms, but a lot of places won’t ship spores or kits to Cali, and I’m not THAT invested in the venture.
> 
> I really do wanna experiment with microdosing though


No endorsement or encouragement. 

A friend and a cap or two dried. Spores. 2 igloo coolers, cool mist, some mason jars and fair amount of local store items. Read up and stay sterile. BE SAFE.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 17, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> No endorsement or encouragement.
> 
> A friend and a cap or two dried. Spores. 2 igloo coolers, cool mist, some mason jars and fair amount of local store items. Read up and stay sterile. BE SAFE.


I know it’s not DIFFICULT to grow shrooms...lol.

I just don’t have friends, and I don’t know how to get shrooms, and I’m not about to ask @curious2garden and @BobBitchen for some of theirs...

As I said, I’d like to, I’m just not terribly invested. Nothing to do with money or effort, just no sense of urgency to seek out hallucinogens

Acid and shrooms were something I explored a few times a week for a few years in my teens...but never microdosed.

I’m just curious, but I’d really prefer to just order one of those kits that you soak in water and put into the bag.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 17, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I know it’s not DIFFICULT to grow shrooms...lol.
> 
> I just don’t have friends, and I don’t know how to get shrooms, and I’m not about to ask @curious2garden and @BobBitchen for some of theirs...
> 
> ...


I think there is an 1/8th some where here from the 90's. Was fun and highly profitable. But if honestly not wanting to meet reality? Just wear you out laughing, grinning and moving. I'm done. A hint from the past attempting to live. 
Peace.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 17, 2021)

Nothing hit me like smoking pharmaceutical grade lab created 5MeO-DMT

That shit is the real deal.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 17, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Nothing hit me like smoking pharmaceutical grade lab created 5MeO-DMT
> 
> That shit is the real deal.


Already afraid of pretty toads. Insane. I'm out.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 17, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I know it’s not DIFFICULT to grow shrooms...lol.
> 
> I just don’t have friends, and I don’t know how to get shrooms, and I’m not about to ask @curious2garden and @BobBitchen for some of theirs...
> 
> ...


I've only done shrooms a handful of times but it was always fun....The first time I did them we got pulled over by the Arizona State Police for driving too slow on the interstate...The sun was setting and our eyes were blurring  But I have wanted to try growing them too...It's a little scary with the bacteria but not too difficult I don't think.

Micro dosing really sounds interesting


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I've only done shrooms a handful of times but it was always fun....The first time I did them we got pulled over by the Arizona State Police for driving too slow on the interstate...The sun was setting and our eyes were blurring  But I have wanted to try growing them too...It's a little scary with the bacteria but not too difficult I don't think.
> 
> Micro dosing really sounds interesting


I suffer from bipolar manic depression, and in the past, shrooms really helped with it, and when I quit hallucinogens, my symptoms returned at “pre shroom” rates.

I hear microdosing does good things for that. And I know mushies helped me in the past, so I’m willing to give it a go.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I've only done shrooms a handful of times but it was always fun....The first time I did them we got pulled over by the Arizona State Police for driving too slow on the interstate...The sun was setting and our eyes were blurring  But I have wanted to try growing them too...It's a little scary with the bacteria but not too difficult I don't think.
> 
> Micro dosing really sounds interesting


Stupid, stupid me. 1/4 oz fresh cubensis, a full shot of MDMA and Southern Comfort all day. My, thankfully straight and sober, girlfriend drove to the Imax to watch Fantasia in 3D. But the snow fall between stop lights was the greatest thing I have yet to experience. Be safe and planned today. And always follow your questions.


----------



## lokie (Apr 17, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I suffer from bipolar manic depression, and in the past, shrooms really helped with it, and when I quit hallucinogens, my symptoms returned at “pre shroom” rates.
> 
> I hear microdosing does good things for that. And I know mushies helped me in the past, so I’m willing to give it a go.


I experience Rapid Cycling Bipolar manic and hypomanic mood swings. Sometimes frequently. 

I have found no real control mechanism. Weed is a smokescreen at best.

Shrooms have never been abundantly available. Knowing they may be helpful is enough reason to look into starting a new endeavor.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 17, 2021)

lokie said:


> I experience Rapid Cycling Bipolar manic and hypomanic mood swings. Sometimes frequently.
> 
> I have found no real control mechanism. Weed is a smokescreen at best.
> 
> Shrooms have never been abuntly available. Knowing they may be helpful is enough reason to look into starting a new endeavor.


Everyone is going to have their own experiences of course, but I think the reason Oregon legalized mushrooms was because it is proven to help with some forms of depression, anxiety, and addiction.

I certainly know it helped me in the past, and if I can, I’ll try growing my own and experiment with dose sizes


----------



## manfredo (Apr 17, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Everyone is going to have their own experiences of course, but I think the reason Oregon legalized mushrooms was because it is proven to help with some forms of depression, anxiety, and addiction.
> 
> I certainly know it helped me in the past, and if I can, I’ll try growing my own and experiment with dose sizes


I've read some studies and stories of people using shrooms as a therapy for various disorders. Micro-dosing does make sense!! I'd say it is worth a try.

I sometimes think I am mildly bi-polar, and maybe more. I had to interact with a cop a while back and he said "I don't know if you are ADD or ADHD but ..."

Ibogaine is another interesting one...Tree bark from Africa...There are legal clinics in Mexico and maybe Canada still, where you trip your balls off for 3-4 days and supposedly are cured of addictions. Sometimes. Not usually pleasant trips either...looong trips! Rather scary.









What happened to Canada's ibogaine clinics?


Following a surge of interest, ibogaine therapy in the country disappeared. But recent signs show regulators are warming to the promising plant




mugglehead.com


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I've read some studies and stories of people using shrooms as a therapy for various disorders. Micro-dosing does make sense!! I'd say it is worth a try.
> 
> I sometimes think I am mildly bi-polar, and maybe more. I had to interact with a cop a while back and he said "I don't know if you are ADD or ADHD but ..."
> 
> ...


Yeah, ibogaine is an EXTREME dissociative if I recall correctly. I tripped off a mild dissociative one time, dextromethorphane I think. NOT to be confused with dimethyltryptamine. Yeah, I didn’t enjoy it much.

ibogaine is primarily used for extreme addiction therapy, and often times the patient comes out of with zero urge to use the substance they were previously addicted to.

but it’s said to be a terrifying trip. And they just keep you on a bed in a darkened room with no noise. Or at least that was the process when I looked into it, maybe close to a decade ago.

I know people who regularly go to South America for ayuhuasca retreats. Also not my cup of tea...lol, pun most definitely intended.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Apr 18, 2021)

Scaffolding arrived yesterday.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Apr 18, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> Scaffolding arrived yesterday.
> View attachment 4881746


what are we building?


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 18, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I tripped off a mild dissociative one time, dextromethorphane I think.


Yeah once for me was enough too, no more "Ruby Juice"


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 18, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I suffer from bipolar manic depression, and in the past, shrooms really helped with it, and when I quit hallucinogens, my symptoms returned at “pre shroom” rates.
> 
> I hear microdosing does good things for that. And I know mushies helped me in the past, so I’m willing to give it a go.


Microdosing is why I have the GTs.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Microdosing is why I have the GTs.


What is that I know you are not talking about a car but it is all that came to mind


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What is that I know you are not talking about a car but it is all that came to mind


Golden Teachers are a type of Psilocybin mushroom. Microdosing means taking a small, under the hallucinogenic threshold dose, to promote different types of neural healing. That and Ketamine seem to be helping a number of veterans with their PTSD and other mental issues which is why my husband is taking it. I do my part to keep him on the best MJ I can. I was hoping they might work together to potentiate the effect.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 18, 2021)

Ok thanks for that and wishing you the best of luck to you with all of your endeavor


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok thanks for that and wishing you the best of luck to you with all of your endeavor


Thanks Jeff.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Golden Teachers are a type of Psilocybin mushrooms. Microdosing means taking a small, under the hallucinogenic threshold dose, to promote different types of neural healing. That and Ketamine seem to be helping a number of veterans with their PTSD and other mental issues which is why my husband is taking it. I do my part to keep him on the best MJ I can. I was hoping they might work together to potentiate the effect.


Has the VA asked him for a UA yet? That's one of the first things they asked me here.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Golden Teachers are a type of Psilocybin mushrooms. Microdosing means taking a small, under the hallucinogenic threshold dose, to promote different types of neural healing. That and Ketamine seem to be helping a number of veterans with their PTSD and other mental issues which is why my husband is taking it. I do my part to keep him on the best MJ I can. I was hoping they might work together to potentiate the effect.


Oh yeah by the way thank him for his service and thank you for supporting his service have a great day


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 18, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Has the VA asked him for a UA yet? That's one of the first things they asked me here.


My hub goes to private physicians now after the head of the service he was on, someone I went to med school with, had a disagreement with me about his care. Thankfully we are insured and none of his current specialists would dare ask for something so therapeutically irrelevant.


----------



## raratt (Apr 18, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> UA yet?


I don't know what that is.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 18, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Has the VA asked him for a UA yet? That's one of the first things they asked me here.


Sorry I'm replying a second time but I wanted to encourage you to fire them as well. Healthcare providers work for you even when you aren't directly paying them. Don't hesitate to fire them and find a more suitable health provider that share common goals with you. You can even try to stay within the VA system while you do that by changing primary care providers.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> I don't know what that is.


Golden flow program  urinalysis.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 18, 2021)

Whiz Quiz


----------



## raratt (Apr 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Golden flow program  urinalysis.


The first one I had as a civilian I was surprised I didn't have an audience.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> The first one I had as a civilian I was surprised I didn't have an audience.


I used to have to "be" the audience.
Uncomfortable to say the least.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 18, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I used to have to "be" the audience.
> Uncomfortable to say the least.


Damn...that sounds like a job for @Metasynth , the friendly neighborhood dick critic


----------



## raratt (Apr 18, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I used to have to "be" the audience.


Been there. Pecker Checker.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> Been there. Pecker Checker.


The joys of being Senior Enlisted.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 18, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The joys of being Senior Enlisted.


That was the point I didn't get. It seemed exactly like a 2nd Lt. type of job. They joined up for cat herding and Jello stapling after all.


----------



## raratt (Apr 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> cat herding


I did plenty of that.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> I did plenty of that.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 18, 2021)

now I've got to get to work


----------



## Mohican (Apr 18, 2021)

For all your mushroom needs:





__





Instagram







www.instagram.com







Doc is a renaissance man!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That was the point I didn't get. It seemed exactly like a 2nd Lt. type of job. They joined up for cat herding and Jello stapling after all.


You know as well as I do that no one listens to anything somebody sporting butter bars says, hell - scullery workers have more pull than an O1.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 18, 2021)

lack of self control ..
Overindulgence..
Yea..


----------



## sarahJane211 (Apr 18, 2021)

scumrot derelict said:


> what are we building?


 2 floor extension ...... this is 90 minutes work this morning.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 18, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> 2 floor extension ...... this is 90 minutes work this morning.
> View attachment 4882285


What is that fruit tree to the right?


----------



## sarahJane211 (Apr 18, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> What is that fruit tree to the right?


All mango trees, those are yellow mangos, on the left I have green, and on the right I have Mexican purple. I was expecting them to all be ripe before the builders were ready to start work, but agreed the build on Saturday and they started on the Monday. Not like in the west where you have to wait months.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 18, 2021)

Nice, I love mangos


----------



## scumrot derelict (Apr 19, 2021)

I weed-eated for 4 hours, set up a fence line, herded then hung out with a bunch of really chill goats all day yesterday. I fed one of them half of my sandwich. I get to start on a second pen today, and it's taking everything I have fighting the urge to take a couple home with me.


----------



## raratt (Apr 19, 2021)

Got my new mini greenhouse today, the other one was so old the plastic was no longer clear. Nice to be able to see what is going on inside without taking the top off.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 20, 2021)

Happy 420 to everyone, I hope you are having a great day, week, month and year!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 20, 2021)

Happy 420 to you too


----------



## DogFacedDemon (Apr 20, 2021)

Happy 4/20, everyone. Today.... I got high.


----------



## lokie (Apr 20, 2021)

DogFacedDemon said:


> Happy 4/20, everyone. Today.... I got high.


----------



## raratt (Apr 20, 2021)

Decarbing some bud before freezing it for bubble. I figured that is the best way to get it really dry. Need to get a second bucket, probably try it tomorrow. Never made it before...lol.


----------



## DCcan (Apr 20, 2021)

Happy 420, forgot its a holiday again.

Tough strain...snowed a couple days ago and they popped up the next day.
Second year in a row that happened with them.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> Decarbing some bud before freezing it for bubble. I figured that is the best way to get it really dry. Need to get a second bucket, probably try it tomorrow. Never made it before...lol.


I don't decarb when making bubble hash....Which makes me wonder if it's necessary for cart oil. 

But yes, I do freeze it overnight. The 72 and 90 micron screens typically produce the best, full melt hash....but it's strain dependent. It also makes some good edibles...Might help your sleep!!

It's kind of a fun work out. Sugar leaf trim works well too. Good luck with it.


----------



## DCcan (Apr 20, 2021)

Get spoiled quick with bubble bags, all types of products to be made.
I bought mine the day after I saw someone with 8 mini washing machines lined up, running cycles and dumping into them.
I can do that!
Then running it thru vacuum dehydrators before processing. Can't do that.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I don't decarb when making bubble hash....Which makes me wonder if it's necessary for cart oil.
> 
> But yes, I do freeze it overnight. The 72 and 90 micron screens typically produce the best, full melt hash....but it's strain dependent. It also makes some good edibles...Might help your sleep!!
> 
> It's kind of a fun work out. Sugar leaf trim works well too. Good luck with it.


Oil in a cart gets brief intense heat to vaporize it when you take a draw. No previous decarb is necessary.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 20, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Oil in a cart gets brief intense heat to vaporize it when you take a draw. No previous decarb is necessary.


I'm glad this topic came up. The instructions I followed last time for QWET called for decarbing, and it seemed counter productive but I did it anyways. Next time I won't. Hoping to be trying again soon. 

They are calling for snow tomorrow and a high of 40f Thursday....a low of 27f. I'm going to have to bundle my little garden up...I have lettuce and peas just popping


----------



## manfredo (Apr 20, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Get spoiled quick with bubble bags, all types of products to be made.
> I bought mine the day after I saw someone with 8 mini washing machines lined up, running cycles and dumping into them.
> I can do that!
> Then running it thru vacuum dehydrators before processing. Can't do that.


I have the mini washing machine with bags, but I actually prefer a 5 gallon bucket and a paint stirrer on the end of a drill. You have better control this way.

I guess it depends what you are working with too. If it's crappy leaf, a machine might be better to really work it over, but for better quality product the drill is more controlled I think.

Sometimes i do both if I have a lot of product. It keeps getting better and better. Last time I let the 25 micron go right down the drain, but it's good for food. You would think the finest screen would produce the best hash, but nope!! 25micron is smokable, just won't be full melt.

Everyone asks for it...But maybe that's because it's free, lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 20, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Happy 420, forgot its a holiday again.
> 
> Tough strain...snowed a couple days ago and they popped up the next day.
> Second year in a row that happened with them.


Ahhh the image link is broken and I love your pictures


----------



## farmingfisherman (Apr 20, 2021)

Worked till about 2pm and then came home and decided to go play some golf. Played poorly but had fun and smoked plenty while walking 6 miles chasing a little white ball around a lovely park. Happy 420 to all of community here!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I don't decarb when making bubble hash....Which makes me wonder if it's necessary for cart oil.
> 
> But yes, I do freeze it overnight. The 72 and 90 micron screens typically produce the best, full melt hash....but it's strain dependent. It also makes some good edibles...Might help your sleep!!
> 
> It's kind of a fun work out. Sugar leaf trim works well too. Good luck with it.


I don't think decarbing is necessary for any inhaled form of the drug. If its mode of administration is oral then I believe decarb is an asset. But your testing and experimenting will inform you. You have a smart and curious mind. I enjoy hearing what you're up to


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 20, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Worked till about 2pm and then came home and decided to go play some golf. Played poorly but had fun and smoked plenty while walking 6 miles chasing a little white ball around a lovely park. Happy 420 to all of community here!


Happy 420! Keep chasing that ball


----------



## DCcan (Apr 21, 2021)

well, I woke up at 4:20 am the next day....stoner for sure.


----------



## raratt (Apr 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I don't decarb when making bubble hash.


I thought I'd do it this way so I'd have the option of smoking it or using it in edibles. I plan on using the paint stirrer on my drill. The buds were the ones that got seeded by the herm last grow. I have a bag of trim to try also.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Apr 21, 2021)

i did food for the week

poor mans meal prep: 
-eggs and turkey sausage (drown in salsa, use toast to scoop into face hole)
-lean ground beef, rice, frozen broccoli, peppers, carrots, snap-peas, celery, onions, (stir it up, drown in sriracha)

yummy, hella filling, and around a dollar per meal


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 21, 2021)

. 


scumrot derelict said:


> View attachment 4884054View attachment 4884055
> 
> i did food for the week
> 
> ...


I’d gladly scoop your sausage into my face hole...

Less than a dollar per male...


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Apr 21, 2021)

I lost my phone....


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 21, 2021)

medicaloutlaw said:


> I lost my phone....


What, are you posting from an actual computer like some Neanderthal...or @Singlemalt !?!?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 21, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> What, are you posting from an actual computer like some Neanderthal...or @Singlemalt !?!?


Probably using the backup to the backup


----------



## raratt (Apr 21, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> What, are you posting from an actual computer like some Neanderthal...or @Singlemalt !?!?


HEY!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> HEY!


It's the only way


----------



## DogFacedDemon (Apr 21, 2021)

I am doing job training for a new job where I can work remotely (I plan to travel) and just launched a website. Permabaked. That lazy stoner stereotype is a myth. It's up to you, guise.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> HEY!


I second that HEY! I like my laptop! 

Well UPS just delivered a couple packages a day late...I'm guessing a truck broke down or something...one package with mud on it (that's a first), and the other unfortunately was a rotavapor, in many bits and pieces that once were connected together  I contacted the EBay seller and asked what he would like done with his poorly packed box of parts, because I sure as hell don't want them!

I am reconsidering the simplicity of a basic distillation setup!


----------



## Rurumo (Apr 21, 2021)

I just mixed up 15 cu ft of Cootz mix for my new 4x4 ft indoor bed. Looks beautiful! I went off book a bit with the amendments and added alfalfa, so I'm going to let it "cook" under a tarp for 30 days. Mixing that much soil took a lot more effort than I thought it would!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I second that HEY! I like my laptop!
> 
> Well UPS just delivered a couple packages a day late...I'm guessing a truck broke down or something...one package with mud on it (that's a first), and the other unfortunately was a rotavapor, in many bits and pieces that once were connected together  I contacted the EBay seller and asked what he would like done with his poorly packed box of parts, because I sure as hell don't want them!
> 
> I am reconsidering the simplicity of a basic distillation setup!


That sucks, buyer has all the protection on ebay. Might take a month but you'll get your money back.


----------



## raratt (Apr 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I second that HEY! I like my laptop!


I wouldn't be able to read shit on a phone, I like my 17" screen.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> I wouldn't be able to read shit on a phone, I like my 17" screen.


22" here.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That sucks, buyer has all the protection on ebay. Might take a month but you'll get your money back.


Yes I will...And that's why i hate selling on EBay and always go the extra mile and pack stuff super good, plus i always pay for insurance even if the buyer doesn't. I believe all UPS packages are automatically insured, but to what amount IDK, and this was really poorly packed so that could exclude it.

They might even say "keep it" although there's really not much good on it. Maybe the water bath still works. 



raratt said:


> I wouldn't be able to read shit on a phone, I like my 17" screen.


That's exactly what I have ....a 17 incher


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Apr 21, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> What, are you posting from an actual computer like some Neanderthal...or @Singlemalt !?!?


I cant do shit on the phone, I do everything on PC


----------



## manfredo (Apr 21, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> I just mixed up 15 cu ft of Cootz mix for my new 4x4 ft indoor bed. Looks beautiful! I went off book a bit with the amendments and added alfalfa, so I'm going to let it "cook" under a tarp for 30 days. Mixing that much soil took a lot more effort than I thought it would!


I mix up 120 gallons at a time and that's a workout...But I mix it right on the garage floor with a shovel, then into garbage cans to cook for a month or 3. I just got all the ingredients in for my next batch. The worst for me is lugging all that "shit" up and down stairs!!


----------



## Rurumo (Apr 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I mix up 120 gallons at a time and that's a workout...But I mix it right on the garage floor with a shovel, then into garbage cans to cook for a month or 3. I just got all the ingredients in for my next batch. The worst for me is lugging all that "shit" up and down stairs!!


LOL I was imagining myself hauling that inside my place, I'm assuming 2 buckets at a time, my neighbors are going to be like wtf is this guy up to now?


----------



## lokie (Apr 21, 2021)

DogFacedDemon said:


> I am doing job training for a new job where I can work remotely (I plan to travel) and just launched a website. Permabaked. That lazy stoner stereotype is a myth. It's up to you, guise.


Which is it?

A myth, a guise or might it be just a ruse?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 21, 2021)

Some pickled red onions with real maple syrup and a little bit of coriander seeds. Very good.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 21, 2021)

Making lasagna tonight. Does anyone else ever do this? One time, a few years ago, I had an eggplant that I needed to use, and I threw it into a layer of lasagna...I’ve been doin it ever since...



I also just threw a blueberry/apple pie into the oven.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 21, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Making lasagna tonight. Does anyone else ever do this? One time, a few years ago, I had an eggplant that I needed to use, and I threw it into a layer of lasagna...I’ve been doin it ever since...
> 
> View attachment 4884335
> 
> ...


Chicken works great also. In the lasagna....not the pie.....that'd be weird........but peach.....mmmmmm


----------



## lokie (Apr 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Chicken works great also. In the lasagna....not the pie.....that'd be weird........but peach.....mmmmmm


Chicken, it's not just for dinner anymore.

*Turkish Chicken Breast Pudding*





1/2 fresh chicken breast









Turkish Chicken Breast Pudding


Chicken breast pudding is a simple but unusual Turkish dessert that actually contains finely shredded white meat chicken.




www.thespruceeats.com


----------



## raratt (Apr 21, 2021)

Does anything make it past the 25 bag when making bubble?


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 21, 2021)

Shoveled snow and watched all my cherry tree flower buds shit the bed.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Apr 21, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Making lasagna tonight. Does anyone else ever do this? One time, a few years ago, I had an eggplant that I needed to use, and I threw it into a layer of lasagna...I’ve been doin it ever since...
> 
> View attachment 4884335
> 
> ...


that looks so fucking good


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 21, 2021)

Baked the pie and assembled the lasagna


----------



## scumrot derelict (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Apr 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> Does anything make it past the 25 bag when making bubble?


You have to shake it...It's all in the wrist! Did you make a work bucket drilled with holes to put your bags into?

Yeah teh 25's tricky


Metasynth said:


> Baked the pie and assembled the lasagna
> 
> View attachment 4884400
> 
> ...


That looks delicious!! And it's a cold night here and now I want pasta!!

My grandma use to make lasagna with zucchini squash instead of the noodles sometimes...in the summer when there was an abundance of them...It was tasty!!


----------



## scumrot derelict (Apr 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> Does anything make it past the 25 bag when making bubble?


just use the work bag

customers are too dumb to know the difference!


----------



## raratt (Apr 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Did you make a work bucket drilled with holes to put your bags into?


I have two buckets, I was going to use one for the work bag, then dump it into the second bucket with the smaller bags.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 21, 2021)

lokie said:


> Chicken, it's not just for dinner anymore.
> 
> *Turkish Chicken Breast Pudding*
> 
> ...


Ever try it?


----------



## lokie (Apr 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ever try it?







__





What did you accomplish today?


Just got home. nice bike dude, glad u got it



www.rollitup.org





No


----------



## Mohican (Apr 21, 2021)

Have fun!





How many bags are you using?

Cut the bottom of the bucket off a third of the way up for each bag and stack those on top of an intact bucket.

220
190
120
73
45
25
Bucket​
All that remains in the bucket is some amazing smelling ice water, which I give to my blueberries.

I run the batch repeatedly until I don't get any resin.

73:






Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## manfredo (Apr 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have two buckets, I was going to use one for the work bag, then dump it into the second bucket with the smaller bags.


Here's how I do it.

I have my mixing buckets...regular 5 g buckets and I'll put about a gallon bags worth of frozen trim/smalls in the bucket, with a few inches of ice above and below it, then fill it with water above the ice and let it soak 15 minutes to saturate everything, with a few light stirrings. I usually have 3-4 buckets going.

Then I have another 5 gal. bucket with lots of big holes drilled in it. About 3/4" holes all over the sides and bottom, then I stack my bags in here. I only use the 36, 72, 90....those are the good ones. and I save 120 for food. I let the 25 go right down the drain!

So I have a total of 5 bags stacked...the 36,72,90, 120, and your work bag on top.

So now the material has been soaking for 15-20 minutes in ice water...you can mix it with the paint stirrer...gently, just for a few minutes the first time. The first run is usually the best stuff but you can keep re- running it until you stop getting hash...Usually at least 3-4 times, but I have gone 5-6 before. Then pour it through your bags. A laundry sink works great!! If you have more buckets, dump them through the screens.

THEN, you can pull your bags and collect the hash. You scrape it off gthe bottom with a plastic card then squeeze out the excess moisture. You can gte it to collect by bouncing the bag up and down quickly. Kinsd of a snapping motion gets it to gel together. Then I just use a towel and step on it inside a screen, then put it on a [piece of cardboard to dry...the cardboard helps pull the moisture out.

You'll be able to sample some while you work, but it'll be better tomorrow after drying some more. Then yo can press it, or chop it up, or whatever you want.

It is a lot of work and I always have a sore back the next day pouring all those buckets full of ice water and shaking the bags, etc. but I usually wind up with an ounce of full melt hash out of trim that would have been thrown away.

You'll gte better at it as time goes by, like everything.

Then I clean my bags good after by soaking them in a vinegar and dishsoap solution then wash them in the washing machine. I have the Bubble Bag Dude brand and they have been used 15+ times and still in good shape.

Have fun with it...Great sleep med!


----------



## raratt (Apr 22, 2021)

I'm just running 3 bags (220,73,25) and using just under 4 oz of bud this time around. Don't have a laundry sink though. I have plenty of bud and trim to figure it out with. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm just running 3 bags (220,73,25) and using just under 4 oz of bud this time around. Don't have a laundry sink though. I have plenty of bud and trim to figure it out with. Thanks for the tips.


the 36,72,90 micron bags will produce the good stuff!!


----------



## manfredo (Apr 22, 2021)

Damn I feel defeated.

Out of the 2 rotovapors I ordered, neither is happening. After getting the damaged one yesterday I checked tracking on the new one that was supposed to be delivered today. Well it hasn't been shipped, just a label created. Well after complaining I got a refund and told it was lost in shipping, which is a lie, but whatever.

In the meanwhile I have purchased everything else from a vacuum aspirator to Buchner funnel to syringes for this project....Damn!!

But I am a strong believer in fate, so maybe there's a reason...And the reason is I am going to start with basics, and get a cheap, basic vacuum distillation setup and go from there, just like they would in college! But I am still bummed!


----------



## raratt (Apr 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> the 36,72,90 micron bags will produce the good stuff!!


I guess it will all be in the 73 then.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Damn I feel defeated.
> 
> Out of the 2 rotovapors I ordered, neither is happening. After getting the damaged one yesterday I checked tracking on the new one that was supposed to be delivered today. Well it hasn't been shipped, just a label created. Well after complaining I got a refund and told it was lost in shipping, which is a lie, but whatever.
> 
> ...


You're in good shape and will find that you can do a lot with this, as you get familiar you'll start improvising. In labs, you learn how important the basics are


----------



## manfredo (Apr 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> I guess it will all be in the 73 then.


Thats actually a great way to do it anyways and saves a step!! 

And if you don't have a 36 micron bag then it will get caught by the 25 micron making the 25 better...


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Damn I feel defeated.
> 
> Out of the 2 rotovapors I ordered, neither is happening. After getting the damaged one yesterday I checked tracking on the new one that was supposed to be delivered today. Well it hasn't been shipped, just a label created. Well after complaining I got a refund and told it was lost in shipping, which is a lie, but whatever.
> 
> ...


Either I haven't seen or forgot to ask; do have any separatory funnels? Extremely handy to have


----------



## manfredo (Apr 22, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Either I haven't seen or forgot to ask; do have any separatory funnels? Extremely handy to have
> View attachment 4884894


I am going to order a distillation set today, but not really sure which one yet. Maybe something like this... Is steam distillation something that is done with cannabis? They have the separator mislabeled in this diagram









Vevor Glass Organic Chemistry Kit Distillation Kit 19pcs 24/40 Lab Glassware Kit


Features & Details [PREMIUM QUALITY] - This lab glass organic chemistry is constructed with high-quality borosilicate glass, featuring a massive wall and low expansion rate. It has a high perspective and transmittance, with a smooth and transparent surface from protrusion. [EXCELLENT SEALING] -...




www.vevor.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I am going to order a distillation set today, but not really sure which one yet. Maybe something like this... Is steam distillation something that is done with cannabis? They have the separator mislabeled in this diagram
> 
> 
> 
> ...


steam distillation is used in CBD and in terpene extractions
edit: but it's not thatefficient in CBD, plus if not careful controlling temp it can damage CBD. It's a common process for extracting plant oils like in the perfume industry


----------



## raratt (Apr 22, 2021)

Mohican said:


> Have fun!
> 
> View attachment 4884568
> 
> ...


Have you ever used a 220 zipper bag in the machine? I've seen those before. I don't plan on getting a machine unless I get some donations for what I make to pay for it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> Have you ever used a 220 zipper bag in the machine? I've seen those before. I don't plan on getting a machine unless I get some donations for what I make to pay for it.


You may already know this: folks have gotten those mini RV washing machines dedicated for hash making; they range from hand cranked(~$50) to electric (~$100-300); they direct the drainage through the stacked hash bags. I've been considering doing that


----------



## Rurumo (Apr 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Here's how I do it.
> 
> I have my mixing buckets...regular 5 g buckets and I'll put about a gallon bags worth of frozen trim/smalls in the bucket, with a few inches of ice above and below it, then fill it with water above the ice and let it soak 15 minutes to saturate everything, with a few light stirrings. I usually have 3-4 buckets going.
> 
> ...


I've never made bubble hash before, I don't even have the bags yet. I was looking at some all mesh bags on Amazon, but honestly, even after reading this excellent post, I'm still sort of clueless about what to do. I'll just be using the trim and larf from a 4x4 tent that's nearly ripe. Can you point me to any guides with pictures or a video? I've never been satisfied with the stuff I've done with my trimmings and larf in the past and actually either sold it or composted it most of the time..>BUT, this time I will do this bubble hash thing. What else do I need other than bags, a couple of clean buckets? Is a paint stirrer necessary? I'm assuming I should not use the same buckets I change my turtle water with...


----------



## raratt (Apr 22, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> You may already know this: folks have gotten those mini RV washing machines dedicated for hash making; they range from hand cranked(~$50) to electric (~$100-300); they direct the drainage through the stacked hash bags. I've been considering doing that


I know, that is why I checked out the bags made for one. My accountant won't go fo it unless I get some donations to cover the cost.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> I've never made bubble hash before, I don't even have the bags yet. I was looking at some all mesh bags on Amazon, but honestly, even after reading this excellent post, I'm still sort of clueless about what to do. I'll just be using the trim and larf from a 4x4 tent that's nearly ripe. Can you point me to any guides with pictures or a video? I've never been satisfied with the stuff I've done with my trimmings and larf in the past and actually either sold it or composted it most of the time..>BUT, this time I will do this bubble hash thing. What else do I need other than bags, a couple of clean buckets? Is a paint stirrer necessary? I'm assuming I should not use the same buckets I change my turtle water with...


I’ve used a paint stirrer (de luxe model, essentially a 2-bladed propeller in a steel hoop) with a cordless drill.


----------



## raratt (Apr 22, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> I've never made bubble hash before, I don't even have the bags yet. I was looking at some all mesh bags on Amazon, but honestly, even after reading this excellent post, I'm still sort of clueless about what to do. I'll just be using the trim and larf from a 4x4 tent that's nearly ripe. Can you point me to any guides with pictures or a video? I've never been satisfied with the stuff I've done with my trimmings and larf in the past and actually either sold it or composted it most of the time..>BUT, this time I will do this bubble hash thing. What else do I need other than bags, a couple of clean buckets? Is a paint stirrer necessary? I'm assuming I should not use the same buckets I change my turtle water with...


Plenty of how to videos on YouTube, I'd check those out.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> I know, that is why I checked out the bags made for one. My accountant won't go fo it unless I get some donations to cover the cost.


I'm still mulling it over, haven't priced bags and accessories yet; and contrasting with getting that set up or a bench top belt grinder. Fucking covid has gotten me into toy buying. The hash set up would be cheaper and if I don't like it then the washer could do shop rags and work clothes. I already have a small 1x30 belt grinder but...., you know. LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I’ve used a paint stirrer (de luxe model, essentially a 2-bladed propeller in a steel hoop) with a cordless drill.


Yeah if you're using one of those don't answer the door if a sheriff shows up.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 22, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm still mulling it over, haven't priced bags and accessories yet; and contrasting with getting that set up or a bench top belt grinder. Fucking covid has gotten me into toy buying. The hash set up would be cheaper and if I don't like it then the washer could do shop rags and work clothes. I already have a small 1x30 belt grinder but...., you know. LOL


You can wash other things in them? I thought once they were used for pot they were single use. I have a really nice combo RV Washer/Dryer


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You can wash other things in them? I thought once they were used for pot they were single use. I have a really nice combo RV Washer/Dryer


The reverse; once you use for anything else I wouldn't use it for weed.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 22, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> The reverse; once you use for anything else I wouldn't use it for weed.


Besides, these are all the petty mullings one goes through before spending money on unnecessary stuff lol; I already wash shop rags and work clothes in the real full size washer. Just rationalizations


----------



## raratt (Apr 22, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm still mulling it over, haven't priced bags and accessories yet; and contrasting with getting that set up or a bench top belt grinder. Fucking covid has gotten me into toy buying. The hash set up would be cheaper and if I don't like it then the washer could do shop rags and work clothes. I already have a small 1x30 belt grinder but...., you know. LOL


I have a couple benchtop belt sanders I don't use. Shipping would suck because they are heavy though.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 22, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> The reverse; once you use for anything else I wouldn't use it for weed.


Too late then, thanks!


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have a couple benchtop belt sanders I don't use. Shipping would suck because they are heavy though.


What size belts? I'm looking at 2X72 for metal work


----------



## manfredo (Apr 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I’ve used a paint stirrer (de luxe model, essentially a 2-bladed propeller in a steel hoop) with a cordless drill.


Thats actually the best way to do it IMO. I have a mini washing machine and 3 of the 220 micron work bags....I even went all out and cleaned and disinfected a full size washing machine including removing and cleaning the pump, which is why I bought 3 of the work bags, and tried that.

The drill with paint stirrer is still my preferred method!! Best results, best hash. I am still always experimenting. Last time I used dry ice instead of regular ice...It didn't turn out as good for some reason. 

And all my buckets are old latex paint buckets that have been cleaned and bleach disinfected.


----------



## Geordie_John (Apr 22, 2021)

Did a shift at work, cut the grass and tidied the garden. Have now moved on to the indoor garden


----------



## raratt (Apr 22, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> What size belts? I'm looking at 2X72 for metal work


I'd have to go look, I can get some pics also. They aren't 72 inches long for sure.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Thats actually the best way to do it IMO. I have a mini washing machine and 3 of the 220 micron work bags....I even went all out and cleaned and disinfected a full size washing machine including removing and cleaning the pump, which is why I bought 3 of the work bags, and tried that.
> 
> The drill with paint stirrer is still my preferred method!! Best results, best hash. I am still always experimenting. Last time I used dry ice instead of regular ice...It didn't turn out as good for some reason.
> 
> And all my buckets are old latex paint buckets that have been cleaned and bleach disinfected.


Any idea why the paint stirrer worked better? What were the judging critera?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> What size belts? I'm looking at 2X72 for metal work


Making knives?


----------



## manfredo (Apr 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have a couple benchtop belt sanders I don't use. Shipping would suck because they are heavy though.


Thats what I was thinking about my mini washer set-up...but I just checked shipping and it was like $80. You can buy a new one cheaper!

I got my mini washer for FREE. I ordered it, and the ad said it had spin feature. It doesn't. I complained and they offered to give me a full refund, or sell me one that did have that feature. I don't need it to spin for hash making anyways, lol. Here's mine....






Amazon.com: COSTWAY Mini Washing Machine, Portable Washer for Compact Laundry, Small Semi-Automatic Compact Washing Machine with Timer Control Single Translucent Tub 7lbs Capacity(Blue + White): Appliances


Amazon.com: COSTWAY Mini Washing Machine, Portable Washer for Compact Laundry, Small Semi-Automatic Compact Washing Machine with Timer Control Single Translucent Tub 7lbs Capacity(Blue + White): Appliances



www.amazon.com


----------



## raratt (Apr 22, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> What size belts? I'm looking at 2X72 for metal work


4X16 with a disk on the side.


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 22, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> I've never made bubble hash before, I don't even have the bags yet. I was looking at some all mesh bags on Amazon, but honestly, even after reading this excellent post, I'm still sort of clueless about what to do. I'll just be using the trim and larf from a 4x4 tent that's nearly ripe. Can you point me to any guides with pictures or a video? I've never been satisfied with the stuff I've done with my trimmings and larf in the past and actually either sold it or composted it most of the time..>BUT, this time I will do this bubble hash thing. What else do I need other than bags, a couple of clean buckets? Is a paint stirrer necessary? I'm assuming I should not use the same buckets I change my turtle water with...


Why not just use 160 and 220 bags, take dried trim and larf, put in freezer overnight, then dry sift it?
I just started collecting kief, and this is soooo easy.
Better returns with bubble?
Seems like a lot of extra work and unnecessary mess to me....


FF


----------



## manfredo (Apr 22, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Any idea why the paint stirrer worked better? What were the judging critera?


I've tried a few and like this the best



https://www.lowes.com/pd/Blue-Hawk-3-25-in-Steel-Spiral-Mixing-Arms/1000239545


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Making knives?


Yeah, I made a number of them years ago with a 1x30; want to upgrade. I made a katana with it too(in combo with a 3x36), took for fucking ever


----------



## manfredo (Apr 22, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Why not just use 160 and 220 bags, take dried trim and larf, put in freezer overnight, then dry sift it?
> I just started collecting kief, and this is soooo easy.
> Better returns with bubble?
> Seems like a lot of extra work and unnecessary mess to me....
> ...


I think you may be right! I haven't smoked enough kief to know, but it's basically the same thing!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> 4X16 with a disk on the side.


Thanks, I have one similar


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 22, 2021)

I'm leaning towards this:


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 22, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm leaning towards this:
> View attachment 4885101


Nice.
FF


----------



## manfredo (Apr 22, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Why not just use 160 and 220 bags, take dried trim and larf, put in freezer overnight, then dry sift it?
> I just started collecting kief, and this is soooo easy.
> Better returns with bubble?
> Seems like a lot of extra work and unnecessary mess to me....
> ...


I guess one advantage to bubble hash is you can further separate the trichomes by size, and separate the good from the bad...Like I was saying I let the 25 screen go right down the drain the last few runs, so I am only saving the 36 micron to 120 micron trichomes and the rest of it gets trashed.


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I guess one advantage to bubble hash is you can further separate the trichomes by size, and separate the good from the bad...Like I was saying I let the 25 screen go right down the drain the last few runs, so I am only saving the 36 micron to 120 micron trichomes and the rest of it gets trashed.


You can do the same, just graduate up each run to corresponding bag size.
I'm just trying to figure out if I'm just goofy or is bubble better yields?
I can and have gotten very nice kief with 37 micron, but I'm personal, and I press or will make edibles with mine, si I just go straight to 220 now.
FF


----------



## raratt (Apr 22, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm leaning towards this:
> View attachment 4885101


I have one similar to that, use it all the time.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have one similar to that, use it all the time.


Nice! The Grizzley is modifiable, a coupple attachments and can turn it into tri or square wheel for fancy bevels and grinds. What do you use yours for?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Thats what I was thinking about my mini washer set-up...but I just checked shipping and it was like $80. You can buy a new one cheaper!
> 
> I got my mini washer for FREE. I ordered it, and the ad said it had spin feature. It doesn't. I complained and they offered to give me a full refund, or sell me one that did have that feature. I don't need it to spin for hash making anyways, lol. Here's mine....
> 
> ...


I did not need to see that LOL now I'm down the mini washer rabbit hole


----------



## raratt (Apr 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I've tried a few and like this the best
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Blue-Hawk-3-25-in-Steel-Spiral-Mixing-Arms/1000239545


I have this one: https://www.acehardware.com/departments/paint-and-supplies/painting-tools-and-supplies/paint-mixers/1499532



Singlemalt said:


> Nice! The Grizzley is modifiable, a coupple attachments and can turn it into tri or square wheel for fancy bevels and grinds. What do you use yours for?


Anything that needs cleaned up a bit, lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 22, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> What size belts? I'm looking at 2X72 for metal work


I was just watching this the other day. Nice setup.










__





gen 2 belt grinder - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 22, 2021)

This is cool too.








Generation 4 Ultimate Revolution 2x72 Build Bundle


The Revolution 2x72 was designed with the home builder in mind. The tools needed to fabricate this powerful machine are very easy to come by (most have them already). The novice fabricator can put this together and have a versatile, feature-rich, tilting 2x72 Belt Grinder that would cost...




housemade.us


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I was just watching this the other day. Nice setup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, haven't seen that one, will def check it out. I've also been considering this:
Home built https://www.instructables.com/Bolt-Together-2-X-72-Belt-Grinder/


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> This is cool too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are greatly expanding the depth of my rabbit hole lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 22, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> You are greatly expanding the depth of my rabbit hole lol


TMI !!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 22, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> You are greatly expanding the depth of my rabbit hole lol


LOL tools make me horny. I've been looking at some new things for my shop and am in that same rabbit hole.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 22, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> TMI !!


Well I don't like to brag.....


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I've tried a few and like this the best
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Blue-Hawk-3-25-in-Steel-Spiral-Mixing-Arms/1000239545


i think I have the same model!


----------



## manfredo (Apr 22, 2021)

Here's what I ordered....a real simple $65 vacuum setup with a fractional column. I have a small magnetic stir plate but I guess I should buy a heating mantle.  They were out of the one similar one I discussed with @cannabineer back a month or more ago.


----------



## raratt (Apr 22, 2021)

Bud is soaking in ice water, I'll run it in a few.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> Bud is soaking in ice water, I'll run it in a few.


Where my mind went


----------



## raratt (Apr 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Where my mind went
> 
> View attachment 4885143


Nah, that's in the fridge.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 22, 2021)

What would happen if you did a iso wash with bubble?


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 22, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Why not just use 160 and 220 bags, take dried trim and larf, put in freezer overnight, then dry sift it?
> I just started collecting kief, and this is soooo easy.
> Better returns with bubble?
> Seems like a lot of extra work and unnecessary mess to me....
> ...


I totally agree, bubble bags are SO much work compared to tumbling/dry sift. Plus, I find the kief is tastier dry sifted. I just put in the trim/popcorn, turn it on, go get high, and come back at certain intervals. About 30 minutes for A grade, couple hours later for B grade, and then hours after that for edible grade. The tumblers are expensive for what they are, just like everything else related to MJ. I tossed all my bags years ago, I'm a lazy stoner.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 22, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I totally agree, bubble bags are SO much work compared to tumbling/dry sift. Plus, I find the kief is tastier dry sifted. I just put in the trim/popcorn, turn it on, go get high, and come back at certain intervals. About 30 minutes for A grade, couple hours later for B grade, and then hours after that for edible grade. The tumblers are expensive for what they are, just like everything else related to MJ. I tossed all my bags years ago, I'm a lazy stoner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's some serious cash for one of those.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 22, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I totally agree, bubble bags are SO much work compared to tumbling/dry sift. Plus, I find the kief is tastier dry sifted. I just put in the trim/popcorn, turn it on, go get high, and come back at certain intervals. About 30 minutes for A grade, couple hours later for B grade, and then hours after that for edible grade. The tumblers are expensive for what they are, just like everything else related to MJ. I tossed all my bags years ago, I'm a lazy stoner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, now you have my full attention  

Totally agree the bubble hash is a lot of work!! And me with a bad back is always looking for an easier way! So what is this machine and where can I get one, lol. 

I've been thinking about this since Fred mentioned it earlier...This is how JJ does it on a larger scale with the cement mixer. 

Is there any advantage to making bubble????

I like the idea of this little machine to do the work. Maybe make bubble once a year at Christmas or something.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> that's some serious cash for one of those.


IKR? Great investment though, they are really well made and the motors last forever. I got my ROI back in just a couple of months, so it has been pure profit for years afterward. But yeah, WTF on the prices...


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> OK, now you have my full attention
> 
> Totally agree the bubble hash is a lot of work!! And me with a bad back is always looking for an easier way! So what is this machine and where can I get one, lol.
> 
> ...











Dry Sift Tumblers


Dry Sift Hash has never been easier to collect. Pollen Master is the best in class Dry Sift tumbler, available in four sizes, with three different micron options.




www.rosintechproducts.com





I bought the 150, but you can scale up to the larger models. I sift about a qp at a time, which is fine for my small operation. I don't see any advantage to bubble bags over dry sift, only the disadvantage of a LOT of work. Taste is better sifted, and it seems even the yield is better. I'm sure there are a lot of other companies that make similar products, but these guys seems like the best when I shopped years ago.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 22, 2021)

Whew yeah pricey!!! There ya go...Business idea. We'd all buy one of these for sifters $100. Have them built in China and you could sell a boatload...maybe 2 boatloads of them!


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Whew yeah pricey!!! There ya go...Business idea. We'd all buy one of these for sifters $100. Have them built in China and you could sell a boatload...maybe 2 boatloads of them!


Too bad we don't all live in the same area - we could split the cost of a unit, and stagger it around for our different harvest times. Since I do it for a living, it was a no brainer. But I'd pay even more not to fuck with all the ice bucket bag BS


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 22, 2021)

It's 60f and sunny here, so I'm going on a scooter ride to the lake! Later, mofos...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 22, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> IKR? Great investment though, they are really well made and the motors last forever. I got my ROI back in just a couple of months, so it has been pure profit for years afterward. But yeah, WTF on the prices...


Way out of my price range. do you know what the rpm of the motor is? This could be a fun diy project.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2021)

Lunch!
I cooked a picanha (culotte steak) sous vide 5 hours at 133 degrees, then sliced the perfect pink meat into strips and lightly coated them with kosher salt and peppercorns milled together in a coffee grinder.

Into the fridge they went for a coupla days.

Today I reheated 1 1/2 strips for an hour sous vide, then gave them 100 seconds/side on a hot gas grill. Perfection.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> OK, now you have my full attention
> 
> Totally agree the bubble hash is a lot of work!! And me with a bad back is always looking for an easier way! So what is this machine and *where can I get one, lol.*
> 
> ...


SHO Products Showroom
1242 Valencia Street
Los Angeles, California 90015, United States

About an hour away, closer if you start from @Metasynth 's


----------



## raratt (Apr 22, 2021)

https://pollenextractor.com/Shop/en/pollen-extractor-original/usa-pollen-extractor.html



replacement parts package including 2 motors is about $40


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Lunch!
> I cooked a picanha (culotte steak) sous vide 5 hours at 133 degrees, then sliced the perfect pink meat into strips and lightly coated them with kosher salt and peppercorns milled together in a coffee grinder.
> 
> Into the fridge they went for a coupla days.
> ...


and you just made me hungry...damnit


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 22, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> It's 60f and sunny here, so I'm going on a scooter ride to the lake! Later, mofos...


Have fun and thank you for the great info.
FF


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Way out of my price range. do you know what the rpm of the motor is? This could be a fun diy project.


All kinds on YouTube....thinking about it myself!
FF


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Way out of my price range. do you know what the rpm of the motor is? This could be a fun diy project.


Check out rightbud.ca
FF


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> https://pollenextractor.com/Shop/en/pollen-extractor-original/usa-pollen-extractor.html
> 
> 
> 
> replacement parts package including 2 motors is about $40


couldn't make one that cheap.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 22, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Check out rightbud.ca
> FF


$454 isn't terrible.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> couldn't make one that cheap.


I know it...And I like it!!


OK, I think I f***ed up. Not having a good day. Pretty sure I ordered the wrong distillation kit. This isn't what I want at all is it? For basic vacuum distillation? I got thinking about it and was like....um, NOOOOO. 

Damn the other one they had was perfect, but of course, sold out! I need to cancel this I think...





__





Tough Equipment & Tools, Pay Less | VEVOR US


VEVOR offers a full range of equipment & tools, kitchen supplies, home & garden service, etc. Shop our premium products at affordable prices.




www.vevor.com


----------



## DCcan (Apr 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> i think I have the same model!


Same one I use, they agitate nicely


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I know it...And I like it!!
> 
> 
> OK, I think I f***ed up. Not having a good day. Pretty sure I ordered the wrong distillation kit. This isn't what I want at all is it? For basic vacuum distillation? I got thinking about it and was like....um, NOOOOO.
> ...


That should do.

~edit~ for atmospheric distillation. I don’t use vacuum for solvent recovery.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> couldn't make one that cheap.


You could, but thinking costs money too.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 22, 2021)

Done....well just simmering now. It's gonna be good


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You could, but thinking costs money too.


so that explains why I have no money.


----------



## lokie (Apr 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Where my mind went
> 
> View attachment 4885143


I was thinking what did Bud do?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> so that explains why I have no money.


It's just what popped in my head when I was sitting here thinking after your post about speed. "Plastic bin, variable speed motor....where the hell to get a drum....." LOL


----------



## raratt (Apr 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's just what popped in my head when I was sitting here thinking after your post about speed. "Plastic bin, variable speed motor....where the hell to get a drum....." LOL


You can buy replacement drums...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 22, 2021)

Damn I want chili now.... with toast sour cream and shredded cheese.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's just what popped in my head when I was sitting here thinking after your post about speed. "Plastic bin, variable speed motor....where the hell to get a drum....." LOL


I don't think you can beat the price on the one @raratt linked



https://pollenextractor.com/Shop/en/pollen-extractor-original/usa-pollen-extractor.html


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Damn I want chili now.... with toast sour cream and shredded cheese.


throw in corn chips for the win.....js


----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 22, 2021)

Put some concrete down and some wood, seriously 10 minutes work lol, went round loads of shops eventually found some organic compost to add to my lovely soil, came back home decided I should watch the clip about seeing an elephant fly and that's it busy busy busy not.


----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> You have to shake it...It's all in the wrist! Did you make a work bucket drilled with holes to put your bags into?
> 
> Yeah teh 25's tricky
> 
> ...


It's all in the wrist eh.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Damn I want chili now.... with toast sour cream and shredded cheese.


Cornbread and I'm going to roast some zucchini


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> $454 isn't terrible.


I bought my Nugsmasher Mini through them...some bags and things...limited products but great prices and quick shipping.
FF


----------



## raratt (Apr 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't think you can beat the price on the one @raratt linked
> 
> 
> 
> https://pollenextractor.com/Shop/en/pollen-extractor-original/usa-pollen-extractor.html


It looks cheap, but replacement motors are available at least.


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't think you can beat the price on the one @raratt linked
> 
> 
> 
> https://pollenextractor.com/Shop/en/pollen-extractor-original/usa-pollen-extractor.html


Yes...what about importers and taxes?
Comes from Europe?
FF


----------



## raratt (Apr 22, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Yes...what about importers and taxes?
> Comes from Europe?
> FF


Free shipping, they send it from the manufacturer, no taxes for US that they mentioned.


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 22, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> I bought my Nugsmasher Mini through them...some bags and things...limited products but great prices and quick shipping.
> FF


Of course I quickly upgraded to a ten ton homemade dabpress unit.
FF


----------



## raratt (Apr 22, 2021)

It will run just under 3 oz at a time, but wait there's more! They are 2 for $200...lol.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 22, 2021)

@tyler.durden Tyler, have you ever smoked any of the weed inside the drum * after* you've sifted it in that machine? I'm curious as to how potency compares. In a different regard weed that has been vaped as in a Volcano or such is still quite potent to make edibles with.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> It looks cheap, but replacement motors are available at least.


yeah and if it holds up still cheaper to replace a motor each year or so lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 22, 2021)

Does anyone know if the drums on those units are supported at both ends while in operation? All plastics get brittle with age and I didn't see any re-enforcement on the motorside of the box wall.


----------



## raratt (Apr 22, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Does anyone know if the drums on those units are supported at both ends while in operation? All plastics get brittle with age and I didn't see any re-enforcement on the motorside of the box wall.





https://pollenextractor.com/Shop/en/accessories/replacement-pack.html


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 22, 2021)

$127 seems pretty affordable to not have to muck around with bags full of ice


----------



## raratt (Apr 22, 2021)

I just emailed them to see if they wcould pack the accessory kit with the unit itself to get free shipping, worth a try.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 22, 2021)

Uh...what do you all do with your kief? Personally I’m not a huge fan of smoking dry sift by itself, or on top of flowers...

I feel like I would be tumbling to extract kief, only to turn around and squish the kief into rosin so I can ingest it in a method that I prefer


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 22, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Uh...what do you all do with your kief? Personally I’m not a huge fan of smoking dry sift by itself, or on top of flowers...
> 
> I feel like I would be tumbling to extract kief, only to turn around and squish the kief into rosin so I can ingest it in a method that I prefer


That's why I asked if it would do anything if you ran iso over the kief. I've had my bags for a while but always pressed it into hash balls.


----------



## raratt (Apr 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> hash balls.


Try Bag Balm.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's why I asked if it would do anything if you ran iso over the kief. I've had my bags for a while but always pressed it into hash balls.


Iso would pull the solubles (the good stuff) and leave the trichome hulls behind as a light brown powder. Lower-boiling solvents work better imo; removing iso takes real patience.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Iso would pull the solubles (the good stuff) and leave the trichome hulls behind as a light brown powder. Lower-boiling solvents work better imo; removing iso takes real patience.


Then recovering the iso fraction would make for a clean extract, that could be made into hash or "oil"


----------



## raratt (Apr 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Iso would pull the solubles (the good stuff) and leave the trichome hulls behind as a light brown powder. Lower-boiling solvents work better imo; removing iso takes real patience.


Everclear?


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 22, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> @tyler.durden Tyler, have you ever smoked any of the weed inside the drum * after* you've sifted it in that machine? I'm curious as to how potency compares. In a different regard weed that has been vaped as in a Volcano or such is still quite potent to make edibles with.


No, I have never tried that. When I take it out, it has spent many hours in the tumbler and I just toss it. Next time I'll give some to my kid to try, that boy will smoke almost anything. I found a couple pounds of ten year old weed I had misplaced, which was interesting. He even smoked that, lol.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 22, 2021)

The ride to the lake was awesome, albeit a bit chilly. Lots of hotties out getting those tight bods ready for summer. So yummy, can't wait. Our lakefront bike trail is one of the longest and nicest in the country, one of the great pluses of living here.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> Everclear?


I suspect we're going full circle lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 22, 2021)

My kid met, sold (my) weed to, and smoked up with Tom Hanks' son Chet the other day. They met downtown in a convenience store. Chet's a rapper like my kid, and grew up in a close suburb. They're scheduled to do some studio time next week. Small world.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> Everclear?


Same boiling point and a slightly higher heat of vaporization. The one shining quality about Everclear is that there is no need to be fussy about removing all the solvent. It’s not a bug; it’s a feature!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 22, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I suspect we're going full circle lol


I can't get everclear here.


----------



## raratt (Apr 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I can't get everclear here.


Californis limits proof to 120, however I have a membership card so I can buy 190 on base.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I can't get everclear here.


Then you must invest in an alcohol still lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 22, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Then you must invest in an alcohol still lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> Californis limits proof to 120, however I have a membership card so I can buy 190 on base.


You can get 200 proof ethanol at the grow shops. That’s where i got it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 22, 2021)

I would make massive amounts of kief using the extraction contraption. Then remove the good stuff using 200 proof ethanol and a buchner funnel. Then winterized, filtered through the buchner funnel. Rotovap and then ran through the Shortpath setup.


----------



## Smokey_Treats (Apr 22, 2021)

Find a spot for dis bitch. She is getting way to big. So many girls and not enough of me to go around


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I would make massive amounts of kief using the extraction contraption. Would remove the good stuff using 200 proof ethanol and a buchner funnel. The winterized, filtered through the buchner funnel. Rotovap and the. Shortpath setup.


Does extract of clean kief or bubble need winterizing?


----------



## scumrot derelict (Apr 22, 2021)

Saw a bald eagle dive like 50ft and snatch a rainbow out of the lake this morning. Caught some shaky video her ripping its guts out. It's been a while since I've seen one this close - forgot how huge they are.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Does extract of clean kief or bubble need winterizing?


One thing i never knew for sure was if it was 100% necessary doing if i was gonna run through the shortpath. But there was def some shit that settled to the bottom of the jars and that would get filtered in the buchner funnel filters.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 22, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> My kid met, sold (my) weed to, and smoked up with Tom Hanks' son Chet the other day. They met downtown in a convenience store. Chet's a rapper like my kid, and grew up in a close suburb. They're scheduled to do some studio time next week. Small world.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4885348


Hopefully not the Vintage weed you gifted him.


----------



## raratt (Apr 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> You can get 200 proof ethanol at the grow shops. That’s where i got it.


They have to pay federal tax on it don't they? The 190 I get doesn't have a federal tax seal. It's about $34 for 1.75? L.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Hopefully not the Vintage weed you gifted him.


No, he got the primo shit  Gotta treat the celebrities right.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> They have to pay federal tax on it don't they? The 190 I get doesn't have a federal tax seal. It's about $34 for 1.75? L.


1 gallon of the 200 proof i’d get was a little more than $100. Like $110 or some shit. I was buying 5gal jugs of it too for a little cheaper per gallon


----------



## manfredo (Apr 22, 2021)

I heard from the eBay seller on the damaged Rotavapor...He said "keep it, sorry". I just did surgery on it, and I could probably save it with some super glue and JB weld. It's cast aluminum so not a lot you can do really...or I can just sell it /keep it for parts . Interesting to see what makes it tick anyways, ands it is a very complex piece of equipment. I now see why new quality ones go for big $$$.



insomnia65 said:


> It's all in the wrist eh.


Years of practice


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I heard from the eBay seller on the damaged Rotavapor...He said "keep it, sorry". I just did surgery on it, and I could probably save it with some super glue and JB weld. It's cast aluminum so not a lot you can do really...or I can just sell it /keep it for parts . Interesting to see what makes it tick anyways, ands it is a very complex piece of equipment. I now see why new quality ones go for big $$$.
> 
> 
> Years of practice


Epoxy is much stronger than cyanoacrylate. I’ve even rescued cleanly broken glassware with epoxy.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 22, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Does anyone know if the drums on those units are supported at both ends while in operation? All plastics get brittle with age and I didn't see any re-enforcement on the motorside of the box wall.


 It looks like they are. Seems like it wouldn't take much to build one. I said for $100 we'd all want one, lol. It couldn't cost more than about $20 tops to make this. (plus brain power)

Where's that pic of @doublejj 's cement mixer model...He just posted it a few weeks back!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 22, 2021)

This was long but very informative.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It looks like they are. Seems like it wouldn't take much to build one. I said for $100 we'd all want one, lol. It couldn't cost more than about $20 tops to make this. (plus brain power)
> 
> Where's that pic of @doublejj 's cement mixer model...He just posted it a few weeks back!
> View attachment 4885478


I had one too it was call the Extraction Contraption. It was designed to fit onto a harbor freight cement mixer. Uses dry ice.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I can't get everclear here.


Online? Our state restricts importation to consumer of any spirits but allows wine and beer but there are some distributors that will ship anyway. You just have to search them out. I've received both 190 EC and Spirytus Grain Rectified Spirit 192 proof without any issues. PM me if you want some links.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 23, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I had one too it was call the Extraction Contraption. It was designed to fit onto a harbor freight cement mixer. Uses dry ice.
> View attachment 4885572



lol


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 23, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4885627
> lol


Holy fuck....sooo sorry hope everyone is OK...that's just "stuff", replaceable.
Take care...
Fred


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 23, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Holy fuck....sooo sorry hope everyone is OK...that's just "stuff", replaceable.
> Take care...
> Fred


Hey thanks for the kind words!
Although 85 people were burned dead in that fire, at least 50 more deaths as a result of, i knew none of them. “Stuff” don’t matter for shit while you feel like you’re gonna die and same for me afterwards, when I feel like I dodged a big one. It’s all good.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 23, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Online? Our state restricts importation to consumer of any spirits but allows wine and beer but there are some distributors that will ship anyway. You just have to search them out. I've received both 190 EC and Spirytus Grain Rectified Spirit 192 proof without any issues. PM me if you want some links.




lol I'd probably rather order something nice for me. I found this a while back but 5gal min here. https://culinarysolvent.com/
I was told iso is "squeaky clean" but all I could find was 70.......just found some 91. So probably just going to use it in the house and cleaning tools.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's why I asked if it would do anything if you ran iso over the kief. I've had my bags for a while but always pressed it into hash balls.


You can make oil out of scrap trim / smalls with alcohol extraction, which is what I am trying to do for carts,


Aeroknow said:


> Hey thanks for the kind words!
> Although 85 people were burned dead in that fire, at least 50 more deaths as a result of, i knew none of them. “Stuff” don’t matter for shit while you feel like you’re gonna die and same for me afterwards, when I feel like I dodged a big one. It’s all good.


Just seeing that pic makes it so real though...Sorry you went through that, but glad you made it!! It's undoubtedly a life changing event in so many ways!

Good luck stuccoing this weekend!! Can't wait to see the new pad all prettied up!


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> lol I'd probably rather order something nice for me. I found this a while back but 5gal min here. https://culinarysolvent.com/
> I was told iso is "squeaky clean" but all I could find was 70.......just found some 91. So probably just going to use it in the house and cleaning tools.


I have made QWISO with 91, just takes a little longer to purge.
Fred


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> You can make oil out of scrap trim / smalls with alcohol extraction, which is what I am trying to do for carts,
> 
> Just seeing that pic makes it so real though...Sorry you went through that, but glad you made it!! It's undoubtedly a life changing event in so many ways!
> 
> Good luck stuccoing this weekend!! Can't wait to see the new pad all prettied up!


Thx.
Hopefully it doesn’t rain too bad on Sunday so they can finish the scratch coat. After that i don’t really care how long it takes, i just wanna cover that paper. Should start hanging board soon too. Once I rock the ceilings and the exterior walls i am finally going to take a big break before getting after it again.
I really need to do the work for insurance. My busted up body needs the break too.

Oh yeah. And i gotta build my daughters 5 light grow. Lmao


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 23, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> I have made QWISO with 91, just takes a little longer to purge.
> Fred


Going back 20 years ago I used everclear and a coffee brewer to make some very green oil......fast-forward...I know what I did and I know that "quick" was the difference between what I wanted and what I came out with. If I do it it's for fun and novelty I'm a joint, bowl and sometimes bong guy.....had shatter sit in my freezer for a year....even the little bit I pressed a few months ago still sits there. I maybe had 5-6 dabs out of it and I'm grabbing a bowl or rolling one up.


----------



## raratt (Apr 23, 2021)

Better pics of the dry sift machine on Ebay. Mornin.








Pollen extractor-dry sifting machine-pollinator-pollenextractor | eBay


PollenExtractor Dry Sifting Tumbler Pollinator Machine. That’s why we have developed a simple Pollen Extractor Machine Kit – a quick, highly economical and very powerful device that allows you to separate.



www.ebay.com





I ended up with 10g of hash.


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Going back 20 years ago I used everclear and a coffee brewer to make some very green oil......fast-forward...I know what I did and I know that "quick" was the difference between what I wanted and what I came out with. If I do it it's for fun and novelty I'm a joint, bowl and sometimes bong guy.....had shatter sit in my freezer for a year....even the little bit I pressed a few months ago still sits there. I maybe had 5-6 dabs out of it and I'm grabbing a bowl or rolling one up.


Same...I dab rosin, but nothing like a nice jolt, or joint.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> Better pics of the dry sift machine on Ebay. Mornin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good morning ...nice!


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 23, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Good morning ...nice!


I just check on ebay .ca....

It also says buyer is responsible for customs , import and brokerage fees.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 23, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> I just check on ebay .ca....
> View attachment 4885731
> It also says buyer is responsible for customs , import and brokerage fees.


if the seller lists it as outdoor garden power tools it's duty free into Canada. You'll still have to pay 13% hst.


----------



## raratt (Apr 23, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> I just check on ebay .ca....
> View attachment 4885731
> It also says buyer is responsible for customs , import and brokerage fees.







__





Import Duty Calculator


Calculate import duty and taxes in the web-based calculator. It's fast and free to try and covers over 100 destinations worldwide.




www.simplyduty.com





$0 US


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> if the seller lists it as outdoor garden power tools it's duty free into Canada. You'll still have to pay 13% hst.


15%....I'm in N.S.
Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 23, 2021)

you guys and gals are really making me think about the whole kief collecting.......


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Apr 23, 2021)

medicaloutlaw said:


> I lost my phone....


FOUND! already acoomplished something today!


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 23, 2021)

and if your looking for Everclear let me know....our stores down this direction carry it......might be able to help.....js


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 23, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> 15%....I'm in N.S.
> Fred


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 23, 2021)

I guess we shall see, lol.

Fred


----------



## raratt (Apr 23, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> I guess we shall see, lol.
> View attachment 4885763
> Fred


We need a review when it comes in!


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> We need a review when it comes in!


Next harvest...end of next month.
Fred


----------



## raratt (Apr 23, 2021)

On the list today: Clean and refill the hummingbird feeders, a lot more have showed up recently. Take the Mrs to get shot #2. Probably run some new 1/4" drip hose under the raspberries, it gets clogged after awhile. I think I want pancakes for breakfast.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 23, 2021)

I played around with the damaged rotavapor this morning...She's toast. A parts machine. Someone already had it apart evaluating itI believe...Probably the lab that let it go. I broke the vapor duct tube taking it out, which I was told would most likely happen. Bearings are shot in the motor, the vacuum seal is missing as well as other parts. Oh well, I got some free parts and a free education. It's a freaking complex machine!!!!! Built in Switzerland too! It was a beauty, 30 years ago  

The good news is, my little raised garden with lettuce and peas just sprouting all survived! And the sun is shining and supposed to hit 60f today.

Think I'll go soak up a little sun and re-assemble my push mower project...More my speed than a rotavapor!

Oh my terps I ordered arrived, that @Aeroknow recommended, so I may try making some rosim carts over the weekend...And I have the terps just in case I need them. Got 3 types to try. 

Sooo stoned Friday


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 23, 2021)

More good stuff! 
For convenience, I started this one where they were discussing seed storage.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 23, 2021)

Back from Los Angeles, Rocky and Pearl have shiny teeth and I have some new wines to try. Up here it's heading to 90, bright and sunny, down there it was chilly, overcast and felt like rain. It's good to be home.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Back from Los Angeles, Rocky and Pearl have shiny teeth and I have some new wines to try. Up here it's heading to 90, bright and sunny, down there it was chilly, overcast and felt like rain. It's good to be home.


That trip took you all day. Bad traffic?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Back from Los Angeles, Rocky and Pearl have shiny teeth and I have some new wines to try. Up here it's heading to 90, bright and sunny, down there it was chilly, overcast and felt like rain. It's good to be home.


Glad you're on home turf now, You've been misted.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That trip took you all day. Bad traffic?


----------



## manfredo (Apr 23, 2021)

I tell you, I am in a real funk...I hate when this happens...Everything I touch turns to shit!

So I just finished re-assembling my push mower, after repairing holes in the deck, painting it, sharpening the blade, oil change....The whole sha-bang. 

Went to start it...it sputtered twice, and seized. It ran perfect last year, which is why I went to the trouble of repairing it.

Stick a fork in me...Not repairing anything for a while!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That trip took you all day. Bad traffic?


Exactly four hours door to door. Traffic wasn't bad for LA.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I tell you, I am in a real funk...I hate when this happens...Everything I touch turns to shit!
> 
> So I just finished re-assembling my push mower, after repairing holes in the deck, painting it, sharpening the blade, oil change....The whole sha-bang.
> 
> ...


@srh88 has access to a nearly unused mower deck. Sorry for the frustration.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I tell you, I am in a real funk...I hate when this happens...Everything I touch turns to shit!
> 
> So I just finished re-assembling my push mower, after repairing holes in the deck, painting it, sharpening the blade, oil change....The whole sha-bang.
> 
> ...


Kerosene in the sparkplug hole let it sit and try to spin the motor. If you can get it to work free, change the oil and try to start it. It's probably fucked so expect that. I have a push mower for where the rider doesn't fit. I swear they make them so cheap.....I had the cheapest one it lasted 5 years......left it outside every winter to get it's frozen blanket.......2 pulls every spring and it'd start. Till the meter reader stepped on it and broke the intake manifold. So I got a little nicer one...maybe 2 years. Now this one is on year 3 but it's got electric start.....so I'm not expecting it to run this spring. I hate mowing the lawn lol


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Kerosene in the sparkplug hole let it sit and try to spin the motor. If you can get it to work free, change the oil and try to start it. It's probably fucked so expect that. I have a push mower for where the rider doesn't fit. I swear they make them so cheap.....I had the cheapest one it lasted 5 years......left it outside every winter to get it's frozen blanket.......2 pulls every spring and it'd start. Till the meter reader stepped on it and broke the intake manifold. So I got a little nicer one...maybe 2 years. Now this one is on year 3 but it's got electric start.....so I'm not expecting it to run this spring. I hate mowing the lawn lol


Hub would buy the cheapest POS mower he could find. Usually somewhere around 100 bucks. One year I suggested he buy a better mower so we got a very nice brand name one that lasted exactly one year. Since then we've just bought the cheapos that last about 5 years or so. Go figure.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Hub would buy the cheapest POS mower he could find. Usually somewhere around 100 bucks. One year I suggested he buy a better mower so we got a very nice brand name one that lasted exactly one year. Since then we've just bought the cheapos that last about 5 years or so. Go figure.


IKR The first one worked every time, was light and nimble. This one has electric start that sucks and the battery makes it heavier, it has the big back wheels.....that fucks up the pivot point of the deck so it's goofy getting it around tight stuff. After the first time I used it I thought about putting it by the road lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Exactly four hours door to door. Traffic wasn't bad for LA.


that’s messed up. Do your dogs get restless being in the car that long?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> that’s messed up. Do your dogs get restless being in the car that long?


They are bribed. They know a long trip always has at least one stop for puppy patties here. So usually they all beg to go.


----------



## lokie (Apr 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That trip took you all day. Bad traffic?


Can't be as bad as Cairo.

Traffic Police give up trying to control the chaos.






I have driven the streets of Cairo. The video IS a daily event.

My counterpart told me that a crew of "Traffic Engineers" studied the pattern for one day. 
They came back with a report saying that once the holiday was over they would reevaluate the patterns and give a formal report.

They were told "This is no holiday. This is *everyday!"*


----------



## manfredo (Apr 23, 2021)

Look what we got cooking up tonight. It sure smells fine. I squeezed a whole ounce of black lime bubba and got four grams of fresh rosin that I'm currently decarbing.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Look what we got cooking up tonight. It sure smells fine. I squeezed a whole ounce of black lime bubba and got four grams of fresh rosin that I'm currently decarbing. View attachment 4886132


I love the beakerlet


----------



## go go kid (Apr 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I played around with the damaged rotavapor this morning...She's toast. A parts machine. Someone already had it apart evaluating itI believe...Probably the lab that let it go. I broke the vapor duct tube taking it out, which I was told would most likely happen. Bearings are shot in the motor, the vacuum seal is missing as well as other parts. Oh well, I got some free parts and a free education. It's a freaking complex machine!!!!! Built in Switzerland too! It was a beauty, 30 years ago
> 
> The good news is, my little raised garden with lettuce and peas just sprouting all survived! And the sun is shining and supposed to hit 60f today.
> 
> ...


thats sad news indeed about the rotovap, been looking for one mysef, but cant afford the dosh. but window shopping is cool. i love chemistry equipment


----------



## sarahJane211 (Apr 23, 2021)

My roof arrived this morning, about an hour to lift on the beams, it'll be nice to sit out on once it's tiled and the railings are up.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 23, 2021)

I went fishing today and brought home 4 nice trout, caught and released 3-4 more

I fished with both lures and bait for an hour and a half with no bites, then the weather got a little brisk so I puffed a little bowl and changed to a black spinner and started catching fish nearly every cast until the sun came back out and the fish stopped biting altogether

My wife cooked up 2 of them for supper tonight, and I vacuum-packed the other two and froze them


----------



## manfredo (Apr 23, 2021)

Breakfast! It's really thick even after adding two drops of terpenes per gram. Yeah this is way too much work! I hope it's good.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Hub would buy the cheapest POS mower he could find. Usually somewhere around 100 bucks. One year I suggested he buy a better mower so we got a very nice brand name one that lasted exactly one year. Since then we've just bought the cheapos that last about 5 years or so. Go figure.


That's what I did too. Oil change? What's that. lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 24, 2021)

lokie said:


> Can't be as bad as Cairo.
> 
> Traffic Police give up trying to control the chaos.
> 
> ...


Fuck me, I'd at least have a 150 dB locomotive horn if I had to drive in that mess! Outta my way MF'ers


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 24, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Fuck me, I'd at least have a 150 dB locomotive horn if I had to drive in that mess! Outta my way MF'ers


I’d want something a bit more persuasive.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 24, 2021)

go go kid said:


> thats sad news indeed about the rotovap, been looking for one mysef, but cant afford the dosh. but window shopping is cool. i love chemistry equipment


One good thing about the mess is I got a good working Buchi waterbath out of it...I tested it yesterday and it seems real accurate. That will come in handy for something. Chemistry is quite fascinating and it took me until now for me to fully appreciate it! And it's fun!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> One good thing about the mess is I got a good working Buchi waterbath out of it...I tested it yesterday and it seems real accurate. That will come in handy for something. Chemistry is quite fascinating and it took me until now for me to fully appreciate it! And it's fun!


Sous vide?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 24, 2021)

Holy fucking shit! This is gold! 
Buying seeds that are tuned for my specific genetic markers???


----------



## raratt (Apr 24, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Holy fucking shit! This is gold!
> Buying seeds that are tuned for my specific genetic markers???







__





Random Jabber Jibber thread


I know that feeling. Roar at me in during a snooze and BOOM it is game on. i jumped my seat when it woke up......i was like holy crap...... what a beautiful animal



www.rollitup.org


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Breakfast! It's really thick even after adding two drops of terpenes per gram. Yeah this is way too much work! I hope it's good.View attachment 4886219


Have you tried it? How is it?


----------



## manfredo (Apr 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Have you tried it? How is it?


I've been vaping it all day and it's amazing!!


----------



## missingtime (Apr 24, 2021)

Gortons beer battered you mean.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 24, 2021)

Cleaned up one of the large perennial gardens, pruned two of the lilacs.....also used the quad to rip out some invasive trees in those lilacs....I fucking love that thing. Moved a 20' section of apple tree that fell over the winter......the tree got wedged up pulling it, but it's out of the way for now.....I'll saw that up one of these weekends...... smoking wood..... Went out on a quad ride.....trails need some cleaning up. Smoked a bowl at the corner of nowhere and awesome........it was a good day


----------



## farmingfisherman (Apr 24, 2021)

Not a god damn thing, that is what I have done today.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 24, 2021)

I started to mop the kitchen but found a bud near the cat's bowl.

He,(the f'ing cat) sneaks up on the desk, sits on my smoking stash to see what will stick.
The dirt will still be there tomorrow.


----------



## raratt (Apr 24, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> found a bud near the cat's bowl.


Did you smoke it?
Ran new drip hose in the raspberries, should probably replace the one in the garlic also. Got a good nap in this afternoon, perfect cloudy weather for it. Beer shelf is full, buds and suds time.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> Did you smoke it?
> Ran new drip hose in the raspberries, should probably replace the one in the garlic also. Got a good nap in this afternoon, perfect cloudy weather for it. Beer shelf is full, buds and suds time.


Damn I just got in a killer nap in too. My buddy is here, we were gonna go out to eat, but we both passed out after vaping rosin all afternoon. 

Looks like bacon and eggs for dinner, followed by more  for desert.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 24, 2021)

missingtime said:


> Gortons beer battered you mean.


My brain cells are feeling battered


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> Did you smoke it?
> Ran new drip hose in the raspberries, should probably replace the one in the garlic also. Got a good nap in this afternoon, perfect cloudy weather for it. Beer shelf is full, buds and suds time.


What? You haven't compared dog vs cat hair in a side by side, cat hair is more potent.


----------



## lokie (Apr 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> My brain cells are feeling battered


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 24, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> What? You haven't compared dog vs cat hair in a side by side, cat hair is more potent.


Cat hair has purrpenes, but dog hair has more caninabinoids


----------



## farmingfisherman (Apr 24, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Not a god damn thing, that is what I have done today.


Well not entirely true. I've smoked and ate everything in site.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 24, 2021)

I went and bought a $50 push mower from Facebook Marketplace today...and then had a brain fart moment and realized what's wrong with my old one.

When I tried to start it without the blade on, I broke the flywheel key. You can't start a lawnmower with the blade off and I had forgotten this. That's why I thought it was seized, and was able to free it up by hand. 

I was getting spark and gas so couldn't figure it out, but this is it...the timing is off because the key is broken. An easy fix as long as you have a flywheel puller, which I do, and probably a $1 part.


----------



## lokie (Apr 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I went and bought a $50 push mower from Facebook Marketplace today...and then had a brain fart moment and realized what's wrong with my old one.
> 
> When I tried to start it without the blade on, I broke the flywheel key. You can't start a lawnmower with the blade off and I had forgotten this. That's why I thought it was seized, and was able to free it up by hand.
> 
> I was getting spark and gas so couldn't figure it out, but this is it...the timing is off because the key is broken. An easy fix as long as you have a flywheel puller, which I do, and probably a $1 part.


And what of the new $50 mower?

Mark it up to 75 and put it back up.

Let the 1st caller have it for the 50 and he thinks he won a win win situation.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Apr 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Damn I just got in a killer nap in too. My buddy is here, we were gonna go out to eat, but we both passed out after vaping rosin all afternoon.
> 
> Looks like bacon and eggs for dinner, followed by more  for desert.


I love bacon and eggs ........ with fried bread and fried mushrooms.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 24, 2021)

lokie said:


> And what of the new $50 mower?
> 
> Mark it up to 75 and put it back up.
> 
> Let the 1st caller have it for the 50 and he thinks he won a win win situation.


Alternatively, keep it around as a warning to the old one.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> ...........snip.........
> The dirt will still be there tomorrow.


Will the cat?


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 24, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> I love bacon and eggs ........ with fried bread and fried mushrooms.


Jesus, that’s the most British thing I’ve ever heard.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Alternatively, keep it around as a warning to the old one.


I tried that not to long ago, didn't work


----------



## go go kid (Apr 24, 2021)

been cutting to size and fitting raised beds with leeky hose, planted some more tomato's and 2 squash. we have some greatt starting plants early this year , as my mum has grabbed one of my grow lights for the veg seedlings after i persuaded her to try it out, she's now hooked on grow lights, so i can kiss good bye to that one now


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Well not entirely true. I've smoked and ate everything in site.


What did you have on site to eat?


----------



## go go kid (Apr 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> One good thing about the mess is I got a good working Buchi waterbath out of it...I tested it yesterday and it seems real accurate. That will come in handy for something. Chemistry is quite fascinating and it took me until now for me to fully appreciate it! And it's fun!


nice, thats a handy little thing to have, im just useing a heating mantle with a water bath and a stand and claw to hold anything in it.
been looking at cole parmer and heidolph rotovaops, one day ill be able to afford one


----------



## go go kid (Apr 24, 2021)

did someone mention a full english, im starving and could go for one of those right about now


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 24, 2021)

go go kid said:


> did someone mention a full english, im starving and could go for one of those right about now


He left out the tomatoes and blood pudding...


----------



## go go kid (Apr 24, 2021)

he will get there one day, baby steps, baby steps. lol your the first person to mention the blood pudding with a full english in a long time


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 24, 2021)

go go kid said:


> he will get there one day, baby steps, baby steps. lol your the first person to mention the blood pudding with a full english in a long time


Eh, it’s part of the meal


----------



## go go kid (Apr 24, 2021)

im quite partial with a few baked beans with mine too


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 24, 2021)

Made ribs.


----------



## go go kid (Apr 24, 2021)

a worthy use of time


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 24, 2021)

There's no way I could eat 4 Baked Potatoes.

Did you know I could fit 4 good sized Russet's cut into Fries in my deep fryer and eat them all.

Just one of the things I accomplished today.


----------



## raratt (Apr 25, 2021)

Picked up a couple super burritos from the local Taqueria for dinner, half of one is a good meal. Filled the beer shelf. Been getting random showers all morning, front is about to come through. Hopefully it will rain hard enough to rinse the dust off my car. Watching the last part of the Talladega race.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 25, 2021)

Built partscaster from a shitty guitar. New neck, SRV pickups


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 25, 2021)

Oh these are freaking good....need to buy more of them...but at $7ea...little pricey but owe well...well worth it.

Number 2....we already ate one....

Also got soiled mixed, transplanted 2 house plants


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 25, 2021)

Finished product...yum


The sausages are almost done....whose hungry


----------



## farmingfisherman (Apr 25, 2021)

Strawberry's forever!


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 25, 2021)

WTF, Southern California...WTF


----------



## Rewerb (Apr 26, 2021)

I've concluded that I need to finish building our home ASAP, so I can access a wok-burner sooner rather than later.

'Tried to do a beef & black-bean stir-fry this evening on the biggest burner we have, but ended-up with more of a "stir-stew".....


I was able to reclaim the dish with a swag of fresh coriander leaves & fresh-chopped chillies, but I'd prefer it as it was intended...

And now I must contend with full moon & eschew anything to do with silver.

'Guess I'll have to put-off that seed-making project for a day or two......


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 26, 2021)

Rewerb said:


> I've concluded that I need to finish building our home ASAP, so I can access a wok-burner sooner rather than later.
> 
> 'Tried to do a beef & black-bean stir-fry this evening on the biggest burner we have, but ended-up with more of a "stir-stew".....
> View attachment 4887816
> ...


Before you do anything else you have to clean that stove top, and perhaps the surrounding area. That is hella gross.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 26, 2021)

Rewerb said:


> I've concluded that I need to finish building our home ASAP, so I can access a wok-burner sooner rather than later.
> 
> 'Tried to do a beef & black-bean stir-fry this evening on the biggest burner we have, but ended-up with more of a "stir-stew".....
> View attachment 4887816
> ...


Wow!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> WTF, Southern California...WTF
> 
> View attachment 4887688


When I lived in Big Bear I was shocked when it snowed 6/1 LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2021)

Rewerb said:


> I've concluded that I need to finish building our home ASAP, so I can access a wok-burner sooner rather than later.
> 
> 'Tried to do a beef & black-bean stir-fry this evening on the biggest burner we have, but ended-up with more of a "stir-stew".....
> View attachment 4887816
> ...


Can you get a propane turkey fryer? Just use it outside and you'll be able to power that wok.


----------



## raratt (Apr 26, 2021)

Road trip to pick up my newly functional classic guitar amp. Ought to be interesting figuring out how to work the thing.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> Road trip to pick up my newly functional classic guitar amp. Ought to be interesting figuring out how to work the thing.


I’m headed up north soon, near Garberville for about a week.


----------



## raratt (Apr 26, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’m headed up north soon, near Garberville for about a week.


Tofu heaven...lol.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> Tofu heaven...lol.


Technically headed to Shelter Cove for the Lost Coast backpacking trip


----------



## HGCC (Apr 26, 2021)

Yesterday I went through and cleaned at least 6 ounces of weed to get the seeds out. Got a little seed making happy and it just sort of accumulated over a year or two. Kept putting it off and would just grab a few as needed, but now bagged and stored properly. 

Going to go play Johnny potseed at home depot and drop one in all veggies that are out.


----------



## raratt (Apr 26, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Technically headed to Shelter Cove for the Lost Coast backpacking trip


I always freeze my ass off going to the coast, nice respite from the heat in the summer here though.


----------



## raratt (Apr 26, 2021)

The 60's are alive and well in Garberville.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> The 60's are alive and well in Garberville.


Lol...garberville...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 26, 2021)

Drinking coffee so far and taking Odin out he's is impressed ha ha ha but 5 minutes of playing tug of war with him is a full work out


----------



## manfredo (Apr 26, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Technically headed to Shelter Cove for the Lost Coast backpacking trip


That looks sweet...have fun! Be safe!!


----------



## Rewerb (Apr 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Can you get a propane turkey fryer? Just use it outside and you'll be able to power that wok.
> View attachment 4887904


Well thank you ma'am! I completely forgot I actually have one of those in a box buried under a heap of junk out in the carport. I'll have to remember to use it next time.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2021)

Rewerb said:


> Well thank you ma'am! I completely forgot I actually have one of those in a box buried under a heap of junk out in the carport. I'll have to remember to use it next time.


Just be careful with it and use it outside. It's amazing how fast it can get away from you. Have your mise en place all ready and when you start cooking don't leave it and pics when/if you try it.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Just be careful with it and use it outside. It's amazing how fast it can get away from you. Have your mise en place all ready and when you start cooking don't leave it and pics when/if you try it.


Yes be careful...a buddy was cooking a turkey in one and it started raining so he dragged it into the entrance of the garage...and there was a game on TV so it wasn't being monitored real well...til the garage caught on fire. Did a fair amount of damage!


----------



## manfredo (Apr 26, 2021)

I got some errands accomplished...Drugstore, grocery store, WalMart return, gas for the mowers, drove by my rentals, and more. It feels like winter today and is supposed to be 80 on Wednesday...Strange week!!

Gonna need to stock up on some good beef for the grill though...The grocery had nothing in that line. I got some nice meaty country style pork ribs though...They do great on the top rack of the grill, heat on low, for one hour, slathered in barbeque sauce the last 20-30 minutes. Yum!!


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I got some errands accomplished...Drugstore, grocery store, WalMart return, gas for the mowers, drove by my rentals, and more. It feels like winter today and is supposed to be 80 on Wednesday...Strange week!!
> 
> Gonna need to stock up on some good beef for the grill though...The grocery had nothing in that line. I got some nice meaty country style pork ribs though...They do great on the top rack of the grill, heat on low, for one hour, slathered in barbeque sauce the last 20-30 minutes. Yum!!


Sounds like you’ve been busy


----------



## manfredo (Apr 26, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Sounds like you’ve been busy


I'll tell you, I have been such a slug lately!! I feel like a full days work might damn near kill me!


----------



## ANC (Apr 26, 2021)

finished my trimming yesterday, spend today catching up my price lists and admin.
tomorrow we have a public holiday... Hope I sleep late... (it is raining too).
I am quite content today., I have a shit tonne of weed, enough cash, money in the bank and more orders than I can get out in good time.
Something way shit is probably about to hapen.


----------



## Rurumo (Apr 26, 2021)

Harvested 4 plants today, hung them whole or as whole as possible for dry trim. I did cut one in half at the base just to separate it a bit for better air circulation. Every single time I'm amazed at how big the plants look when they are outside of the tent LOL.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2021)

ANC said:


> finished my trimming yesterday, spend today catching up my price lists and admin.
> tomorrow we have a public holiday... Hope I sleep late... (it is raining too).
> I am quite content today., I have a shit tonne of weed, enough cash, money in the bank and more orders than I can get out in good time.
> Something way shit is probably about to hapen.


Don't say no hitter in the 9th ANC. I'm really happy your lights are a success, congrats.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> Harvested 4 plants today, hung them whole or as whole as possible for dry trim. I did cut one in half at the base just to separate it a bit for better air circulation. Every single time I'm amazed at how big the plants look when they are outside of the tent LOL.


I have 6 I need to kill, just finished the Bad Fish Special Occasion selfing and they all need to come down and I need to start flowering the Bad Fish Wedding Cake female I've chosen to reverse. She needs a week or so headstart on the other females.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 26, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> Harvested 4 plants today, hung them whole or as whole as possible for dry trim. I did cut one in half at the base just to separate it a bit for better air circulation. Every single time I'm amazed at how big the plants look when they are outside of the tent LOL.


Cool. Let's see some pics!


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 26, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Built partscaster from a shitty guitar. New neck, SRV pickupsView attachment 4887449View attachment 4887447View attachment 4887448


 Nice job. That VOX looks sweet. Is that a tube amp?


----------



## raratt (Apr 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It feels like winter today and is supposed to be 80 on Wednesday...Strange week!!


We made it to 68 today, the rest of the week won't be winter...


----------



## Rurumo (Apr 26, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Cool. Let's see some pics!


Sorry for the quality...bad camera and shaky hands LOL. The really long one is a Hawaiian Snow, I harvested a bit early but a bunch of buds on it had like 100% amber on one side-almost like some kind of light damage and they were the furthest buds from the light, the rest of the buds were turning amber too fast day by day for me to wait. Idk what was up with that plant, I enjoyed growing it-no colas, just of golfball sized foxtails everywhere. I'll do a quick post when I dry these and test them all out, and get some better pics. The purplish one is a pheno finder Purp Strawberry Bliss S1.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 26, 2021)

Had lunch with my sexy married violinist gf. I hadn't seen her in months, and she looked amazing. She's been running aside from her yoga and some weights, and she was really proud of her body. She then showed me (supposedly reluctantly) a pic of her in some thong lingerie to demonstrate her tight ass. I told her that really hurt our friendship and that I'd have to go home now and masturbate. She laughed and slapped me. Afterward,I took another scooter ride to the lake, it was super windy so I was passing all the cyclists. On the way to my buddy's house I tried to squeeze between this nice car and a school bus, when the bus suddenly turned in a bit for no apparent reason. I smacked into the car, knocked off its hub cap, and the lady inside was PISSED. She called the cops and I just apologized and waited with her. She asked if I had my ID, cell phone, anything to identify me. Nope and nope, but of course I did. She called out a male co-worker who stood with us, as she worked right across the street. I charmed them both and we chatted a while as I subtly looked for a path to just bolt out of there if the urge struck. Her coworker snapped on her hub cap, and she finally got tired of waiting after about 30 minutes. She called the cops back and told them not to come. She asked where I worked and if I had any cash - Sorry, I'm unemployed but I have $10, would you like it? She looked at me with contempt and told be to be more careful. No problem, lady. Thanks for being so cool. Little Adventures in the Big City...


----------



## raratt (Apr 26, 2021)

Been messing with the resurrected old amp I got back from the repair guy. The vibrato requires I learn how to play midnight special. I feel good that this old tube amp is alive again, I've had it almost 30 years and never heard it before. This will be fun.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 26, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Nice job. That VOX looks sweet. Is that a tube amp?


It is tubed but it's also a modeling amp. Was a bargain so I had to get it like a year back. Definitely a super nice budget amp. Around 200


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 26, 2021)

O @MICHI-CAN


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> O @MICHI-CAN View attachment 4888421


Best I got in response. Dry and I have not the ambition. Soon. Tornado was a mess. But oak for my lifetime. LOL.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 26, 2021)

Been waiting all day for it


----------



## manfredo (Apr 26, 2021)

Not bad for a cell phone camera, about 30 minutes before it's supposed to peak on the east coast


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 4888442
> Not bad for a cell phone camera, about 30 minutes before it's supposed to peak on the east coast


Nice


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 26, 2021)

Finished the heavy hand sanding on my Oak walking stick. I like the borer holes in it. Gives it character. Need to finish it up with some 120 or 180, add wood filler to a few cracks and stain it. I had a stick for like 5 years and the people who cut down our oak and sweetgum tree chipped my stick with the rest of the wood when I left it leaning on the porch. This one is similar in shape and fits me prefect.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 26, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Finished the heavy hand sanding on my Oak walking stick. I like the borer holes in it. Gives it character. Need to finish it up with some 120 or 180, add wood filler to a few cracks and stain it. I had a stick for like 5 years and the people who cut down our oak and sweetgum tree chipped my stick with the rest of the wood when I left it leaning on the porch. This one is similar in shape and fits me prefect.View attachment 4888468


For the cracks and borer holes, use some wood dust from sanding, pack it in and use cyanoacrylate. You’ll probably need to do multiple applications to fill it til it’s proud of the wood so you can sand it even. I’ve done that with manzanita.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 26, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> For the cracks and borer holes, use some wood dust from sanding, pack it in and use cyanoacrylate. You’ll probably need to do multiple applications to fill it til it’s proud of the wood so you can sand it even. I’ve done that with manzanita.


Aww snot wood sawdust and wood glue


----------



## ANC (Apr 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 4888442
> Not bad for a cell phone camera, about 30 minutes before it's supposed to peak on the east coast


lol, my wife was also out the front door every now and again... I eventually asked her what's up, and she said full moon.


----------



## Beermetheus (Apr 27, 2021)

After a long, agonizing hunt for a trusty electrician to power up the grow box, we're finally ready to roll.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Apr 27, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Finished the heavy hand sanding on my Oak walking stick. I like the borer holes in it. Gives it character. Need to finish it up with some 120 or 180, add wood filler to a few cracks and stain it. I had a stick for like 5 years and the people who cut down our oak and sweetgum tree chipped my stick with the rest of the wood when I left it leaning on the porch. This one is similar in shape and fits me prefect.View attachment 4888468


Hope you have a very long beard to go with a walking stick like that, perhaps a pointy hat as well!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 27, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Hope you have a very long beard to go with a walking stick like that, perhaps a pointy hat as well!
> 
> View attachment 4888707


Unfortunately I didn’t get my fathers beard genes lol. My wife told me “you do not need a walking stick that big”. I told her that the moon was going to charge my stick overnight and in the morning I’m going to walk outside slam my stick into the ground and invoke lighting and thunder lol.


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2021)

I have got to go grocery shopping today, almost out of TP. Supposed to warm up to 79, but there is a north wind today, low was 42 this morning.
Mornin all.


----------



## mudballs (Apr 27, 2021)

Rare item when a customer requests black paint. That $8000 headboard pops right out now


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 27, 2021)

The headboard is beautiful but I couldn't do the black paint.
Makes the room Wayyyy too dark.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 27, 2021)

Well I'm probably insane, but I just put four tomatoes in. In April! LOL. June 1st is our safe planting time, but I already have peas and lettuce up and the forecast looks good. And these are all just extra plants if they get killed there are more. Think I'm going to put a few cucumber and squash seeds in as well


----------



## manfredo (Apr 27, 2021)

That's old Mr Blue eyes keeping an eye on things. He might look tame but don't cross him,


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That's old Mr Blue eyes keeping an eye on things. He might look tame but don't cross him,


I bought these for my girlfriends housewarming in a few weeks...





I even matched his outfit to the book cover...lol


----------



## doublejj (Apr 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I bought these for my girlfriends housewarming in a few weeks...
> 
> View attachment 4888946
> 
> ...


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2021)

Groceries are bought and put away. No drama at the gate today, the Airman was very respectful. Beer shelf is full, steak out for dinner, fresh asparagus in the fridge for a veggie. Picked up a steelhead filet, it was a little spendy but it looked too good to pass up, debating on whether to smoke it or not
I'm done.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 27, 2021)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4888955


I'd buy a doublejj garden gnome.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> Groceries are bought and put away. No drama at the gate today, the Airman was very respectful. Beer shelf is full, steak out for dinner, fresh asparagus in the fridge for a veggie. Picked up a steelhead filet, it was a little spendy but it looked too good to pass up, debating on whether to smoke it or not
> I'm done.


have you ever done beer batter?


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> have you ever done beer batter?


Once or twice, works great on catfish, not going to on steelhead though. Might just grill it with olive oil, salt, pepper, and a little garlic powder. On Guam they would grill a whole filet of Mahi in a foil pack with Italian dressing and a few boonie peppers, it worked.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> Once or twice, works great on catfish, not going to on steelhead though. Might just grill it with olive oil, salt, pepper, and a little garlic powder. On Guam they would grill a whole filet of Mahi in a foil pack with Italian dressing and a few boonie peppers, it worked.


Baja style....we would do that beach camping in Mexico


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> Once or twice, works great on catfish, not going to on steelhead though. Might just grill it with olive oil, salt, pepper, and a little garlic powder. On Guam they would grill a whole filet of Mahi in a foil pack with Italian dressing and a few boonie peppers, it worked.


I'm in how ever you're cooking it! That's rainbow trout right? We always had bass and lake trout with beer batter right one the shore, so good!


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm in how ever you're cooking it! That's rainbow trout right? We always had bass and lake trout with beer batter right one the shore, so good!


It's a rainbow that went to the ocean and migrated back, they get a lot bigger in the ocean.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 27, 2021)

I gotta get my gnomes out


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Apr 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> Groceries are bought and put away. No drama at the gate today, the Airman was very respectful. Beer shelf is full, steak out for dinner, fresh asparagus in the fridge for a veggie. Picked up a steelhead filet, it was a little spendy but it looked too good to pass up, *debating on whether to smoke it* or not
> I'm done.


Bet it's a bitch to roll


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Bet it's a bitch to roll


Nah, keeping it lit is the challenge...


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4889021
> View attachment 4889022
> View attachment 4889023
> View attachment 4889024


Oh, there's a few more I need to get lol


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh, there's a few more I need to get lol


My grandkids would figure out the log one then I would be in trouble...lol


----------



## doublejj (Apr 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> It's a rainbow that went to the ocean and migrated back, they get a lot bigger in the ocean.


Costco has fresh wild Dungeness Crab on sale.....I'm making Crab Louie for dinner....


----------



## go go kid (Apr 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> Groceries are bought and put away. No drama at the gate today, the Airman was very respectful. Beer shelf is full, steak out for dinner, fresh asparagus in the fridge for a veggie. Picked up a steelhead filet, it was a little spendy but it looked too good to pass up, debating on whether to smoke it or not
> I'm done.


smoke it. Mmmmm yummy


----------



## go go kid (Apr 27, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Costco has fresh wild Dungeness Crab on sale.....I'm making Crab Louie for dinner....
> View attachment 4889060


went to dungness when i visited the us and it was out of this world, stumped them a little bit, my brother opted for fish n chops lol what a wasted opertunity


----------



## go go kid (Apr 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh, there's a few more I need to get lol


in the uk at the moment, theres a shortage of gnomes and its the latest item to be stollen from someones garden. its crazy how many have gone missing








Is your gnome safe? These lovable garden dwellers are under attack – and they are not alone


Surge in garden thefts leaves gnomes and other valuable possessions on the most-vulnerable list




www.idealhome.co.uk


----------



## doublejj (Apr 27, 2021)

go go kid said:


> went to dungness when i visited the us and it was out of this world, stumped them a little bit, my brother opted for fish n chops lol what a wasted opertunity


we usually take one of these crab/rock fishing combo trips in the fall out of San Francisco....loves me some fresh Dungeness....


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 27, 2021)

go go kid said:


> in the uk at the moment, theres a shortage of gnomes and its the latest item to be stollen from someones garden. its crazy how many have gone missing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Real gnomes have magic powers, Chinese made gnomes don't


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Real gnomes have magic powers, Chinese made gnomes don't







__





Gnome at last: Stolen garden elf is returned after a 7-month adventure around the world


If only he could talk, what extraordinary tales he could tell. He's dived off the Great Barrier Reef, scaled a glacier and toured the ancient ruins of Angkor Wat.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Chinese made gnomes don't


They have Yin and Yang though...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 27, 2021)

Food


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 27, 2021)

Tilled in some worm/microbe food. Alfalfa meal, crab meal, rice bran meal, compost, and soybean meal should keep the herd happy for awhile. Putting down beneficial nematodes right now. Then it is time for a couple puffs off the GMO x Chem 91 blunt, shower, then finish off the blunt and roll some more. Oh yeah, can’t forget to shake the Bubba Kush tincture! I also have a nice juicy chicken in the oven waiting for me when I’m ready.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> They have Yin and Yang though...


More Yang than Yin


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Well I'm probably insane, but I just put four tomatoes in. In April! LOL. June 1st is our safe planting time, but I already have peas and lettuce up and the forecast looks good. And these are all just extra plants if they get killed there are more. Think I'm going to put a few cucumber and squash seeds in as wellView attachment 4888924View attachment 4888925View attachment 4888926View attachment 4888927


Weather looks nice as does your garden. Around here volunteers are popping up.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 27, 2021)

@raratt .......this made me think of you today....love you brother


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2021)

doublejj said:


> @raratt .......this made me think of you today....love you brother


Love you too Bro, btw I'm not much of a country fan, I will watch this though...DAYUM!!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 27, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Hope you have a very long beard to go with a walking stick like that, perhaps a pointy hat as well!
> 
> View attachment 4888707


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Food View attachment 4889091View attachment 4889091


It looks like you’re grilling ninja turtles


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> It looks like you’re grilling ninja turtles


Nope it's the other white meat


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Nope it's the other white meat


----------



## manfredo (Apr 27, 2021)

I got to play with a 8 week old puppy for an hour tonight...My buddy just got him and soooo cute. I forgot how much fun puppies are! Especially when you can send them home before they poop on your floor! 

Then I fell asleep on the sofa and woke up at 9:30 pm starving...Leftovers to the rescue!

I was planning to pressure wash the house tomorrow, but thank God it's supposed to rain


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Well I'm probably insane, but I just put four tomatoes in. In April! LOL. June 1st is our safe planting time, but I already have peas and lettuce up and the forecast looks good. And these are all just extra plants if they get killed there are more. Think I'm going to put a few cucumber and squash seeds in as wellView attachment 4888924View attachment 4888925View attachment 4888926View attachment 4888927



Nice job. I would grow nothing but weed in those, sell it, and buy vegatables from the super market


----------



## manfredo (Apr 27, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Nice job. I would grow nothing but weed in those, sell it, and buy vegatables from the super market


I would too if I was in a legal state!! Oh wait, I am now . They say in 6 months we can legally grow IF we have a mmj card, so maybe next season!!


----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 28, 2021)

go go kid said:


> in the uk at the moment, theres a shortage of gnomes and its the latest item to be stollen from someones garden. its crazy how many have gone missing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gnomeless


----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 28, 2021)

Ate all the pies.

What what it's lock down ffs.


----------



## raratt (Apr 28, 2021)

FYI two year old green bean seeds don't grow very well, I need to go get some fresh ones and try again. Mornin.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 28, 2021)

I was like a big kid all day. Went on a long bicycle ride, cooked hotdogs on the grill for lunch, then played with a RC truck til the battery died, and then flew a drone on 2 long flights around the neighborhood, all before the rains got here! I need some grandkids to play with, lol.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> FYI two year old green bean seeds don't grow very well, I need to go get some fresh ones and try again. Mornin.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> Love you too Bro, btw I'm not much of a country fan, I will watch this though...DAYUM!!!


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 28, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I was like a big kid all day. Went on a long bicycle ride, cooked hotdogs on the grill for lunch, then played with a RC truck til the battery died, and then flew a drone on 2 long flights around the neighborhood, all before the rains got here! I need some grandkids to play with, lol.


You can borrow my kid some time. All I ask for is a couple hot dogs and maybe some mustard.


----------



## raratt (Apr 28, 2021)

doublejj said:


>


This is more to my liking @doublejj


----------



## raratt (Apr 28, 2021)

I can handle a little Tejas blues also.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 28, 2021)

Fuck, anyone know how to make friends after the age of 30?

I need people to go backpacking and bikepacking with who won’t try to murder me in my sleep.


----------



## raratt (Apr 28, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Fuck, anyone know how to make friends after the age of 30?
> 
> I need people to go backpacking and bikepacking with who won’t try to murder me in my sleep.


No clue, I have no friends.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> No clue, I have no friends.


I’m in the same boat. The overwhelming majority of my socialization outside immediate family is done here on RIU...although I’m pretty sure I’d love hanging with some of y’all in person as well.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 28, 2021)

friends?


----------



## doublejj (Apr 28, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’m in the same boat. The overwhelming majority of my socialization outside immediate family is done here on RIU...although I’m pretty sure I’d love hanging with some of y’all in person as well.


this is what the BBQ's were all about.......


----------



## doublejj (Apr 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> I can handle a little Tejas blues also.


----------



## go go kid (Apr 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> No clue, I have no friends.


i dont trust people anymore anyway since i was 30 i left all my old friends and moved to wales and never been happier.


----------



## go go kid (Apr 28, 2021)

doublejj said:


> this is what the BBQ's were all about.......
> View attachment 4889671


wish i could make it. hope you all have a fantastic time


----------



## doublejj (Apr 28, 2021)

go go kid said:


> wish i could make it. hope you all have a fantastic time


They were always a blast.....we haven't held one for a couple years


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 28, 2021)

doublejj said:


> this is what the BBQ's were all about.......
> View attachment 4889671


Unfortunately I couldn’t ever get away from work for the BBQ...a serious regret. If I could have done it all over again, I woulda quit my job just to attend a decade ago. That job did me dirty


----------



## raratt (Apr 28, 2021)

Planted green beans again, better luck this time with new seeds. Bought a sage and a Thai basil. The basil smells like weed. I had some red beans and sausage I cooked in the freezer, so all I need to do is make rice tonight. Did a load of laundry and a load of dishes, I've been a good housewife today. Beer shelf is full. Buds and suds time.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 28, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Unfortunately I couldn’t ever get away from work for the BBQ...a serious regret. If I could have done it all over again, I woulda quit my job just to attend a decade ago. That job did me dirty


Sorry you couldn't make it. I believe most that attended had a good time.......


----------



## go go kid (Apr 28, 2021)

doublejj said:


> They were always a blast.....we haven't held one for a couple years


thats sad, they sound like a fantastic time was had by all. jobs eh, who needs em at times. yours being the exception of course, who wouldent love to manage 20ft tall plants for a living lol


----------



## go go kid (Apr 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> Planted green beans again, better luck this time with new seeds. Bought a sage and a Thai basil. The basil smells like weed. I had some red beans and sausage I cooked in the freezer, so all I need to do is make rice tonight. Did a load of laundry and a load of dishes, I've been a good housewife today. Beer shelf is full. Buds and suds time.


buds n suds, sounds like the life to me


----------



## raratt (Apr 28, 2021)

go go kid said:


> buds n suds, sounds like the life to me


It's a foamy job, but someone has to do it.


----------



## raratt (Apr 28, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’m in the same boat. The overwhelming majority of my socialization outside immediate family is done here on RIU...although I’m pretty sure I’d love hanging with some of y’all in person as well.


We're really groovy people dude.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 28, 2021)

Strained the Bubba Kush tincture.


----------



## lokie (Apr 28, 2021)

go go kid said:


> thats sad, they sound like a fantastic time was had by all. jobs eh, who needs em at times. yours being the exception of course, who wouldent love to manage 20ft tall plants for a living lol


Need a job? Good pay and a free pair of fiskers?


----------



## lokie (Apr 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> We're really groovy people dude.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 28, 2021)

lokie said:


> Need a job? Good pay and a free pair of fiskers?


Hard to find good trimmers these days.......may have to start up the BBQ's again


----------



## doublejj (Apr 28, 2021)

A few pics from the 1st RIU bbq, more than 10 years ago...


----------



## doublejj (Apr 28, 2021)

1 more....


----------



## manfredo (Apr 28, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> You can borrow my kid some time. All I ask for is a couple hot dogs and maybe some mustard.


Yeah I have a couple of loaner kids but no younger ones. Actually my half sister, who I am not at all close with, just got divorced and moved very close to me, and she has triplet boys that are 6-7 y.o. Part of me wants to meet them. And part of me is afraid too, lol. I am close with her full brother and see him all the time. We'll see I guess.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Apr 28, 2021)

Climbed up a step ladder and picked some Mexican Purple Mangoes.
This one was 2lbs ........... not bitter and not sweet.


----------



## ANC (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 29, 2021)

ANC said:


>


Genius


----------



## Bareback (Apr 29, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Fuck, anyone know how to make friends after the age of 30?
> 
> I need people to go backpacking and bikepacking with who won’t try to murder me in my sleep.


Become a scout troop leader...... the milf’s are a huge bonus....... and the guy dad’s will follow you anywhere....... ahhhh...... at least that’s what a friend told me...... you know the friend that I have to ask questions for..... right..... you know the one .


----------



## ANC (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Apr 29, 2021)

The plan for today is to make bubble hash with 8oz of trim. Supposed to hit 90 so I won't mind playing with ice. Mornin all.


----------



## ANC (Apr 29, 2021)

came home with 6 bags of ice with the same idea... but now feeling a bit tired


----------



## raratt (Apr 29, 2021)

ANC said:


> came home with 6 bags of ice with the same idea... but now feeling a bit tired


It would be nice to have one of the small washing machines to do almost all the work for me.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 29, 2021)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4890219View attachment 4890220View attachment 4890221


Needs CalMag?


----------



## doublejj (Apr 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> It would be nice to have one of the small washing machines to do almost all the work for me.


You should have said something, I could have loaned you 'Ace & the Doper'....


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 29, 2021)

doublejj said:


> You should have said something, I could have loaned you 'Ace & the Doper'....
> View attachment 4890325View attachment 4890326
> 
> View attachment 4890327View attachment 4890328View attachment 4890329


Of course you have that! LOL


----------



## CapnBligh (Apr 29, 2021)

All of the insulation in my room is up! Just need to put the drywall up, paint, install exhaust, run power to exhaust fan and lights and I am good to go! 

Shit, and install soffit exhaust fan.

Almost done, almost done.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 29, 2021)

What's up everyone? Long time no see.











PS















Penis!


----------



## raratt (Apr 29, 2021)

doublejj said:


> You should have said something, I could have loaned you 'Ace & the Doper'....
> View attachment 4890325View attachment 4890326
> 
> View attachment 4890327View attachment 4890328View attachment 4890329


That's a little more industrial than what I need, but thanks for the offer. I only have about a pound (  ) of trim.


----------



## mudballs (Apr 29, 2021)

Doing some brush hogging, finally busted that damn tree out. Also made 4% in 3min scalping GRTX this morning in pre market. Good day so far.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 29, 2021)

whitebb2727 said:


> What's up everyone? Long time no see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to see ya man - what rock you been hiding under?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 29, 2021)

Munchies.....


Homemade potato chips. Regular salt 'n' pepper.......and sweet potato with just salt. Did those yesterday. 



Today it was mozzarella planks and sticks with deep fried tomatoes.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Munchies.....
> View attachment 4890410
> 
> Homemade potato chips. Regular salt 'n' pepper.......and sweet potato with just salt. Did those yesterday.
> ...


I am salivating over here!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2021)

whitebb2727 said:


> What's up everyone? Long time no see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to see you!


----------



## go go kid (Apr 29, 2021)

CapnBligh said:


> All of the insulation in my room is up! Just need to put the drywall up, paint, install exhaust, run power to exhaust fan and lights and I am good to go!
> 
> Shit, and install soffit exhaust fan.
> 
> Almost done, almost done.


wish i could help, i love putting up dry wall


----------



## raratt (Apr 29, 2021)

The beer brats are thawing, guess I'll have to figure out something for the Mrs for dinner.
Bout to start bubble bubble toil and trouble.


----------



## DCcan (Apr 29, 2021)

Yesterday's pot roast is going into today's burritos. One more hour till dinner, it's killing me!


----------



## CapnBligh (Apr 29, 2021)

go go kid said:


> wish i could help, i love putting up dry wall


That is the one thing I HATE doing. I'm not very good at it.. at all. My room turned out plumb and square. Kinda proud about that.


----------



## go go kid (Apr 29, 2021)

not easy to do, nice job by the sounds of it


----------



## go go kid (Apr 29, 2021)

makes putting drywall up easy as,


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> The beer brats are thawing, guess I'll have to figure out something for the Mrs for dinner.
> Bout to start bubble bubble toil and trouble.


Knackwurst


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Knackwurst


Knockbest

Edit: Sorry, Indica & red wine induced.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 29, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Knockbest
> 
> Edit: Sorry, Indica & red wine induced.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> The beer brats are thawing, guess I'll have to figure out something for the Mrs for dinner.
> Bout to start bubble bubble toil and trouble.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 29, 2021)

cooking some meals for next weeks Mammoth trip...

first up, Chili Verde con papa's


----------



## raratt (Apr 29, 2021)

Success! Don't have a weight on it, still wet. The screens are about 4X4. I still have about the same amount of trim left to run a second batch. 
Edit, they are 7.5" square.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 29, 2021)

Garlic Mash & Calabacitas done


Time for a beer & a joint...
I'll finish up breakfast prep in the morning & be on the road by noon


----------



## lokie (Apr 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Munchies.....
> View attachment 4890410
> 
> Homemade potato chips. Regular salt 'n' pepper.......and sweet potato with just salt. Did those yesterday.
> ...


I'm not into tomatoes but I would try them fried as long as there is a ketchup fountain involved.

You can stick anything into a ketchup fountain.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 29, 2021)

lokie said:


> I'm not into tomatoes but I would try them fried as long as there is a ketchup fountain involved.
> 
> You can stick anything into a ketchup fountain.


That's kinda kinky


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 29, 2021)

lokie said:


> I'm not into tomatoes but I would try them fried as long as there is a ketchup fountain involved.
> 
> You can stick anything into a ketchup fountain.


Ah the tomatoes didn't come out as good as I thought. But they are store tomatoes and that would make a difference. 

You know that makes sense, it tastes like refrigerated tomatoes.


----------



## raratt (Apr 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> store tomatoes


I'm waiting for the day I can make BLT's with tomatoes from the garden again.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm waiting for the day I can make BLT's with tomatoes from the garden again.


Oh man....I love tomatoes! I can't wait


----------



## doublejj (Apr 29, 2021)

Crab Louie ala doublejj.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 29, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Crab Louie ala doublejj.....
> View attachment 4890672


So when should I be over?....Just asking


----------



## manfredo (Apr 29, 2021)

Doper.....     Holy f***, you do everything BIG!!! I love it!


----------



## manfredo (Apr 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> Success! Don't have a weight on it, still wet. The screens are about 4X4. I still have about the same amount of trim left to run a second batch. View attachment 4890491
> Edit, they are 7.5" square.


Sweet...Nice piles of hash!! Couple ounces looks like!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm waiting for the day I can make BLT's with tomatoes from the garden again.


Couple more months


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 29, 2021)

And Caprese salad


----------



## go go kid (Apr 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm waiting for the day I can make BLT's with tomatoes from the garden again.


weve just planted up 30 tomatoe plants of various variaties


Singlemalt said:


> And Caprese salad
> View attachment 4890694


is that motsarella and tomato or soya and tomato?


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 29, 2021)

go go kid said:


> weve just planted up 30 tomatoe plants of various variaties
> 
> is that motsarella and tomato or soya and tomato?


Mozzerella di bufala


----------



## go go kid (Apr 29, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Mozzerella di bufala


i just so happen to have some bufalo motsarela and toms, guess i know whats going into my tortilla wrap lunch time, than you


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 29, 2021)

go go kid said:


> i just so happen to have some bufalo motsarela and toms, guess i know whats going into my tortilla wrap lunch time, than you


don't forget the basil


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 29, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Good to see ya man - what rock you been hiding under?


Here and there. Been rough. My mom almost died from covid then everyone in my house had it. All is good now. Just busy. Good to see you.


curious2garden said:


> Good to see you!


Good to see you as well.


I'm camping with the wife and kids right now.

Supposed to be relaxing and just had to run some meth heads off.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 29, 2021)

whitebb2727 said:


> Here and there. Been rough. My mom almost died from covid then everyone in my house had it. All is good now. Just busy. Good to see you.
> 
> Good to see you as well.
> 
> ...


Good to see ya around....


my condolences to everything going on with ya man


----------



## ANC (Apr 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> It would be nice to have one of the small washing machines to do almost all the work for me.


I picked up a paint stirrer for my drill from the hardware shop.... No idea how badly it will work


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 30, 2021)

ANC said:


> I picked up a paint stirrer for my drill from the hardware shop.... No idea how badly it will work


I had really good results using mine.
G/L


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2021)

whitebb2727 said:


> Here and there. Been rough. My mom almost died from covid then everyone in my house had it. All is good now. Just busy. Good to see you.
> 
> Good to see you as well.
> 
> ...


Speaking of camping how's your mom's shoulder? Hopefully you guys are all vaccinated, much love to you guys


----------



## whitebb2727 (Apr 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Good to see ya around....
> 
> 
> my condolences to everything going on with ya man


Thank you. All said we have been blessed and lucky. Things could've been worse.



curious2garden said:


> Speaking of camping how's your mom's shoulder? Hopefully you guys are all vaccinated, much love to you guys


Her shoulder is good. She is in rehab now learning to walk again. Of course she's had copd for years. Then double pneumonia and covid on top of it. She's been in rehab since last week of January. They have been helping her with all kinds of stuff.

No. We haven't taken the vaccine. I don't think we will. We were naturally incoculated.


----------



## go go kid (Apr 30, 2021)

top left and bottom left is our strawbery beds grown in potato bags, we built a wooden stand and put the bags into them and filled it part way with ordinary soil from the ground and then we add potting compost and some soil conditioner, we fertiluized it with fish blood n bone meal, seaweed meal and chicken manure. mixed it all up and then plant the strawberys in them. botom right hand side is after we covered the soil with wiood chippings to keep the moisture in. top right is the new raised bed i built, i had to fork the bottom soil because it is so hard. i then watered the ground 4 times, the soil is hard as you can see in the bottom middle picture. i then filled it with bags of old soil and then added the same 3 fertilizers and topped it off with soil conditioner, this afternoon i shall mix it all up and plant it with tomato plants. not bad for a mornings work. we also filled a car tyre with the same soil mix and fertilizers then planted it with a squash plant. now im knackered and im eating a motserella and tomato tortilla.


----------



## go go kid (Apr 30, 2021)

also me n mum had a nasty shock, we discovered that our potting compost contained 80% peat. were mad about it as its not sustainable and fucks up the atmosphere with xs carbon dioxide as well as diminishing rare peat bogs, were kicking ourselfs over it


----------



## raratt (Apr 30, 2021)

ANC said:


> I picked up a paint stirrer for my drill from the hardware shop.... No idea how badly it will work


That's what I used.


----------



## raratt (Apr 30, 2021)

The CBD seeds I ordered showed up today. Found a place with reasonable prices, but they only sell in a minimum lot of 50. I have a friend that is picking up half of them, so that works for me. Here is the site: https://www.fortunahemp.com/hemp-seeds/feminized-hemp-seeds/


----------



## DCcan (Apr 30, 2021)

Sounds like fun new hobby, should be interesting to see the new strains develop over the next few years.
CBD balm really takes the aches out of the knuckles and joints, boomers are loving it.


----------



## raratt (Apr 30, 2021)

I'll take THC for a hundred Alex.


----------



## DCcan (Apr 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> The CBD seeds I ordered showed up today. Found a place with reasonable prices, but they only sell in a minimum lot of 50. I have a friend that is picking up half of them, so that works for me. Here is the site: https://www.fortunahemp.com/hemp-seeds/feminized-hemp-seeds/


@NewEnglandFarmer has a big batch of hemp going this year, he had to look hard for low thc seeds. 
Keeping the plants stress free is a big part of passing testing with some strains, lots of work and opportunity in that.


----------



## raratt (Apr 30, 2021)

DCcan said:


> @NewEnglandFarmer has a big batch of hemp going this year, he had to look hard for low thc seeds.
> Keeping the plants stress free is a big part of passing testing with some strains, lots of work and opportunity in that.


I bought them to help out my son, and after buying some lame buds I figure I can grow a better product.


----------



## DCcan (Apr 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> I bought them to help out my son, and after buying some lame buds I figure I can grow a better product.


I saw some hucksters selling CBD water, they turned red and purple eyes bulging (still smiling) when I guessed their secret ingredient was yucca surfactant powder.


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Apr 30, 2021)

Today I moved the deck steps making room for the pool that’s scheduled to begin installation soon. Been trying to get this pool bought and installed for a year and a half but I guess the shortage can’t keep up with the demand. Also removed the skirting from around my shop so I can start the proof running the ductwork for the s/c package I purchased. Damn thing is I retired in 2006 and have worked a hell of a lot more now than back then LOL


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Apr 30, 2021)

Transplanted some Autos (Zkittles and a Gorilla Glue) for the wife to try her green thumb out on outside in a massive planter. Heck that thing is about 14-15 gallons so I put two in the same pot. transplanted outside the Rosemary, Sage, Garlic and Thyme that Ive been growing from seed inside the last two months. First time raising herbs ourselves to cook with hope it enhances my grill cooking! Got baked afterwards and dont feel like doing anything else so now Im studying here


----------



## raratt (Apr 30, 2021)

Planted some zucchini plants today, got tired of waiting for the seeds I planted to possibly sprout. No telling how old they were. Frozen stuff for dinner, beer shelf is full, I'll wait a bit for buds and suds.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 30, 2021)

30min and counting down......for a nice cold fresh beer........

it's been a long day......


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Apr 30, 2021)

Gonna sit my ass down at the patio have a drink smoke some my own grown. Just relax


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 30, 2021)

16 mile bike ride yesterday, 5 mile exposed hike today in 90 degree heat


----------



## Spottynoodle (Apr 30, 2021)

420God said:


> What did you do today that you're proud of? Something at work, home, school, personal achievement, etc...
> 
> 
> Today I had gravel dropped off and I put in a new driveway. It was a lot of work but I got it done quicker than I thought I would.


I smashed my bong while cleaning it, but think I have glued it back together!! ‍


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 30, 2021)

Spottynoodle said:


> I smashed my bong while cleaning it, but think I have glued it back together!! ‍


I see you took a page out of my book, and decided to clean your dirty glass with a hammer.

Super proud of you


You like socks??


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 30, 2021)

aaaaaaannnddd...


it's beer time........


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 30, 2021)

Cleaned about 1/2 mile of fence line in near 80 deg temp - many of the cedars were as big as my thigh and I'm about freakin wore out from fence jumping, sawing & dragging that crap in Boots, Carharts & longsleeves. Fck Ticks & Chiggers.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 30, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Cleaned about 1/2 mile of fence line in near 80 deg temp - many of the cedars were as big as my thigh and I'm about freakin wore out from fence jumping, sawing & dragging that crap in Boots, Carharts & longsleeves. Fck Ticks & Chiggers.


Cedar? Nice wood....great if you wanna keep insects away from a garden....

Fk ticks and chiggars


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 30, 2021)

It's raining like a sob right now....looks like we are in for a couple of inches tonight and into tomorrow.....had to get the dogs and dry them off when I got home....tthen finally get to take my shoes off......and get rid of some wet (socks).....


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 30, 2021)

I wanted to go on a bike ride today, but my back felt a little tweaky, and I have to play two gigs tomorrow. Plus, clients were calling all day, so I got to sell six ounces unexpectedly. I'm down below a pound now, so that is a great feeling not to be backed up with pounds of weed. I've got ten gigs on the books for May already, the season is starting off strong. Hope it is a good year...


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 30, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I wanted to go on a bike ride today, but my back felt a little tweaky, and I have to play two gigs tomorrow. Plus, clients were calling all day, so I got to sell six ounces unexpectedly. I'm down below a pound now, so that is a great feeling not to be backed up with pounds of weed. I've got ten gigs on the books for May already, the season is starting off strong. Hope it is a good year...


Congrats man....


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 30, 2021)

I made French onion soup the other day, and I had some leftover, as well as extra baguette and gruyere. I also fished out a wedge of blue cheese from the fridge.

I intend to reduce the French onion soup into an onion jam, smear it on butter grilled crostini’s, and top half with gruyere and half with blue cheese.

The progress.....


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 30, 2021)

Almost there...


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 30, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I made French onion soup the other day, and I had some leftover, as well as extra baguette and gruyere. I also fished out a wedge of blue cheese from the fridge.
> 
> I intend to reduce the French onion soup into an onion jam, smear it on butter grilled crostini’s, and top half with gruyere and half with blue cheese.
> 
> ...


Sooooo....when I should over for dinner......just asking


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 30, 2021)

Well crap, just lost power.....local power company says they won't be out till 10:30, guess it it's beer and space tomatoes in the candle light.........


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Sooooo....when I should over for dinner......just asking


Shiiiit...I’m thinking of throwing some cannabis infused invite only dinner parties. Maybe $150 a head to start.

I wouldn’t get anyone too medicated...that’s the key. Several courses, microdosing so by the time the meal is over, everyone just feels nice and groovy but nothing overwhelming.

I mean, I live in the Los Angeles area, shouldn’t be that hard to arrange. I just don’t know how to get my initial clients. I need to like, give a few free dinners to douchey Instagram and tik tok influencers, and get their followers to buy tickets to my dinner parties.

Before you know it, I’ll be charging $350-$500 a head and hosting these dinner parties in Beverly Hills mansions...


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 30, 2021)

All done. I have to say, they taste exactly like I had originally envisioned.

It sure is nice to add a brand new killer appetizer to the ol’ recipe noggin


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 30, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Shiiiit...I’m thinking of throwing some cannabis infused invite only dinner parties. Maybe $150 a head to start.
> 
> I wouldn’t get anyone too medicated...that’s the key. Several courses, microdosing so by the time the meal is over, everyone just feels nice and groovy but nothing overwhelming.
> 
> ...


That's a he'll of a good business idea man......you should. Need any help let me know maybe I can help.....balance cbc and thc is the trick I'm guessing.


----------



## sarahJane211 (Apr 30, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> All done. I have to say, they taste exactly like I had originally envisioned.
> 
> It sure is nice to add a brand new killer appetizer to the ol’ recipe noggin
> 
> View attachment 4891392


Needs some grilled liver.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 30, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> Needs some grilled liver.


You’re too British...


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 30, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Shiiiit...I’m thinking of throwing some cannabis infused invite only dinner parties. Maybe $150 a head to start.
> 
> I wouldn’t get anyone too medicated...that’s the key. Several courses, microdosing so by the time the meal is over, everyone just feels nice and groovy but nothing overwhelming.
> 
> ...


Yesterday I got put on a list just for that, a new cafe opened up with a new pretty face, she said they have done a few of them (outside the cafe, on the side) no idea what they charge but their home cooking (in the cafe) is to really good. I'm excited to try it.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 30, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Yesterday I got put on a list just for that, a new cafe opened up with a new pretty face, she said they have done a few of them (outside the cafe, on the side) no idea what they charge but their home cooking (in the cafe) is to really good. I'm excited to try it.


@Singlemalt what do you think? You’re a pro, aren’t you?

@Grandpapy PLEASE let me know all the details when you attend, I’m super interested in seeing how other people are throwing these


----------



## LibertyCap76 (Apr 30, 2021)

I gave my two week notice greener pastures ahead


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 30, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> You’re too British...


He didn't say 
Bubble and Squeak"


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 30, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> @Singlemalt what do you think? You’re a pro, aren’t you?
> 
> @Grandpapy PLEASE let me know all the details when you attend, I’m super interested in seeing how other people are throwing these


I'll take notes. If there is one thing I do well it's criticize.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 30, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I'll take notes. If there is one thing I do well is criticize.


I like to hear too...js


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 30, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> @Singlemalt what do you think? You’re a pro, aren’t you?
> 
> @Grandpapy PLEASE let me know all the details when you attend, I’m super interested in seeing how other people are throwing these


Pro what? Not a chef just a fairly well trained hobbyist. I think the idea has lots of merit, and if pulled off correctly you'd have bright and fiscally rewarding career


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 30, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Pro what? Not a chef just a fairly well trained hobbyist. I think the idea has lots of merit, and if pulled off correctly you'd have bright and fiscally rewarding career


For some reason I thought you worked in kitchens in your past. But I think it could be a nice little hustle.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 30, 2021)

Not a pro but was on a cooking show twice.....


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 30, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> For some reason I thought you worked in kitchens in your past. But I think it could be a nice little hustle.


In my youth like many folks, short order cook at A&W in high school and I filled in for a buddy's place when his cook got injured in a car crash for a week and a half 40+ yrs ago lol

Edit: I used to watch my grandmother alot when she baby sat me and sis. I learned tastes and then it all jelled in chemistry and biochem


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 30, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> In my youth like many folks, short order cook at A&W in high school and I filled in for a buddy's place when his cook got injured in a car crash for a week and a half 40+ yrs ago lol


Sounds legit


----------



## manfredo (Apr 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> I bought them to help out my son, and after buying some lame buds I figure I can grow a better product.


I bet you can grow a better product...Just gonna have to watch them like a hawk if you have them in with your THC girls, and make sure they don't do nasty things!!



raratt said:


> Planted some zucchini plants today, got tired of waiting for the seeds I planted to possibly sprout. No telling how old they were. Frozen stuff for dinner, beer shelf is full, I'll wait a bit for buds and suds.


I went out and put buckets over my tomatoes and a blanket over the peas and lettuce...Frost warning! And REALLY windy!


----------



## manfredo (Apr 30, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> 16 mile bike ride yesterday, 5 mile* exposed* hike today in 90 degree heat
> 
> View attachment 4891231


What was exposed?? 
























 Penis


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 30, 2021)

The small ones are a pain ha ha ha ha ha ha rings


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 30, 2021)

My neighbor in the back keeps asking me for a male plant he wants to plan it in his backyard I keep telling him he's trying to f*** me up but now that I'm stoned maybe I should and then do a seed run things that make you go mmmm


----------



## mudballs (May 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> It's raining like a sob right now....looks like we are in for a couple of inches tonight and into tomorrow.....had to get the dogs and dry them off when I got home....tthen finally get to take my shoes off......and get rid of some wet (socks).....


That was a biblical amount of rain. Glad there wasnt much wind along with it or we woulda been screwed


----------



## lokie (May 1, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Shiiiit...I’m thinking of throwing some cannabis infused invite only dinner parties. Maybe $150 a head to start.
> 
> I wouldn’t get anyone too medicated...that’s the key. Several courses, microdosing so by the time the meal is over, everyone just feels nice and groovy but nothing overwhelming.
> 
> ...


Experimenting with the microdosing could be interesting.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 1, 2021)

Spottynoodle said:


> I smashed my bong while cleaning it, but think I have glued it back together!! ‍


I like your name. 





To be honest I have a spotty noodle myself. No warts or anything. Just freckles.


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2021)

Got my DNA results, kinda surprising. I blame the Vikings...lol. I had no idea I am part Scots.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 1, 2021)

mudballs said:


> That was a biblical amount of rain. Glad there wasnt much wind along with it or we woulda been screwed


Round 2 coming in a bit here. Checked the house it all good there. And just a heads up you haven't seen biblical until u see a rain like that down at the coast....rain like that produces hidden water spouts...that's biblical


----------



## cannabineer (May 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Not a pro but was on a cooking show twice.....


And don’t forget “slept in a Holiday Inn Express”


----------



## cannabineer (May 1, 2021)

whitebb2727 said:


> I like your name.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2021)

Went to check on the girls in the flower room and 2 of them were laying down.  I usually wouldn't have a problem with top heavy girls laying down, but not in this context. Got out the twine and bamboo stakes and watered them so all is well now. Probably good that I watered them now anyway with the north wind forecast to show up and dry everything out.


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> And don’t forget “slept in a Holiday Inn Express”


I was thinking that also.


----------



## mudballs (May 1, 2021)

@BudmanTX went thru 2 hurricanes in west palm beach,FL...ive seen biblical...trees at 45 degrees in 90mph wind, flooding so severe alligators crossing the highway...frkn wild.hope ur still good, calm where i am now


----------



## qwizoking (May 1, 2021)

I woke up today


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2021)

mudballs said:


> 90mph wind


 Super typhoon Omar... Guam.
Edit: 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Typhoon_Omar


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Shiiiit...I’m thinking of throwing some cannabis infused invite only dinner parties. Maybe $150 a head to start.
> 
> I wouldn’t get anyone too medicated...that’s the key. *Several courses, microdosing* so by the time the meal is over, everyone just feels nice and groovy but nothing overwhelming.
> 
> ...


Have a dab, you'll be fine he said! But damn I'd eat those crostini like a seal swallows fish!


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2021)

I'll just leave this here:


srh88 said:


> It's ok we can take full credit for qwizo





jerryb73 said:


> Hey, he was a king.. lol





Bob Zmuda said:


> Don't out me bro!





srh88 said:


> RIU is all i got


----------



## qwizoking (May 1, 2021)

You really still on about that.


----------



## qwizoking (May 1, 2021)

Everyone knew it was a joke talking in 3rd person the kingly thing came from my name. Riu was cool but tried to get too irl when this is interwebs. I dont care about your groups. Never did.. Was just saying hi. 
You clearly didn't understand then and still don't. Why don't you just leave the negativity


----------



## cannabineer (May 1, 2021)

qwizoking said:


> You really still on about that.


Do you seriously imagine that we will ever let you live that down?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 1, 2021)




----------



## qwizoking (May 1, 2021)

Well tbh. Theres alot of shit yall should prolly bring up. Thankfully I dont do drugs anymore atleast


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2021)

Probably for the best anyway.


----------



## cannabineer (May 1, 2021)

qwizoking said:


> Well tbh. Theres alot of shit yall should prolly bring up. Thankfully I dont do drugs anymore atleast


So it’s only natural that you return to a drug forum.


----------



## qwizoking (May 1, 2021)

Yes. Well the ppl i knew still may hang here. You have to remember q was me but was also a character to deal with divorce and pain in my life which I clearly spiraled down with drugs. 
Farmer may not be with us anymore but I still talk to some ppl all the time. And there are ppl here who I enjoy


----------



## Singlemalt (May 1, 2021)

I wanna hear about the stable of whores


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I wanna hear about the stable of whores


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 1, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I wanna hear about the stable of whores


Check their ages first. Lol.


----------



## mudballs (May 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4891965
> Probably for the best anyway.


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> So it’s only natural that you return to a drug forum.
> 
> View attachment 4891966


HEY! Weed is medicinal...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> HEY! Weed is medicinal...


That's what they tell us here. With a bill for $50. Lol.


----------



## srh88 (May 1, 2021)

qwizoking said:


> Yes. Well the ppl i knew still may hang here. You have to remember q was me but was also a character to deal with divorce and pain in my life which I clearly spiraled down with drugs.
> Farmer may not be with us anymore but I still talk to some ppl all the time. And there are ppl here who I enjoy


glad youre doing better dude but you wont live that shit down. but i wont get back into it. what was said had to be said. glad you doing better


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2021)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That's what they tell us here. With a bill for $50. Lol.
> View attachment 4891984


I think my card was $30, without the fancy ID.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> I think my card was $30, without the fancy ID.


Pa is more expensive than Cali now?

Hard to believe. But not that hard to believe I guess.


----------



## qwizoking (May 1, 2021)

srh88 said:


> glad youre doing better dude but you wont live that shit down. but i wont get back into it. what was said had to be said. glad you doing better


It was a long road honestly. Fell all the way to the bottom and had to pick back up. Got married again a few yrs ago got a 2yr old daughter with her and another girl due on the 11th. 
Been sober from everything except weed for over 3yrs now. Dont grow at the moment. Haven't since 1st kid.. but I'm happy now ya know.

Interested on whats been going on with everyone


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 1, 2021)

qwizoking said:


> It was a long road honestly. Fell all the way to the bottom and had to pick back up. Got married again a few yrs ago got a 2yr old daughter with her and another girl due on the 11th.
> Been sober from everything except weed for over 3yrs now. Dont grow at the moment. Haven't since 1st kid.. but I'm happy now ya know.
> 
> Interested on whats been going on with everyone


So what happened to SF?

You can't get ahold of him or do you know something more definite? We all know he lives (hopefully) on the edge.


----------



## qwizoking (May 1, 2021)

Well as definite as ya can be you know. He overdosed on Halloween I think or maybe the day before. I dont want to give all the details. But he was found dead, we even went as far as calling the funeral home to make sure it was real


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 1, 2021)

qwizoking said:


> Well as definite as ya can be you know. He overdosed on Halloween I think or maybe the day before. I dont want to give all the details. But he was found dead, we even went as far as calling the funeral home to make sure it was real


Sickenly sad. Stay away from H and fentanyl. 

But we all know that, right?


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2021)

qwizoking said:


> Well as definite as ya can be you know. He overdosed on Halloween I think or maybe the day before. I dont want to give all the details. But he was found dead, we even went as far as calling the funeral home to make sure it was real


Sadly he was heading in that direction. You seemed to be too. I'm glad you made it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 1, 2021)

qwizoking said:


> Well as definite as ya can be you know. He overdosed on Halloween I think or maybe the day before. I dont want to give all the details. But he was found dead, we even went as far as calling the funeral home to make sure it was real


That's a bummer about SF.
Not surprising, but a bummer none the less.

Glad you found your way out of the rabbit hole - concentrate on those children & their mother - they are the ones that can keep you on the straight and narrow.


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's a bummer about SF.
> Not surprising, but a bummer none the less.
> 
> Glad you found your way out of the rabbit hole - concentrate on those children & their mother - they are the ones that can keep you on the straight and narrow.


Maybe there was that stable of whores.......


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2021)

I got to hug my grandkids for the first time in a year today! It was a drive by so I didn't get to hang out with them for much time. Daughter dropped off 2 bags of soil I had her pick up, that should hold me for awhile.


----------



## cannabineer (May 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Maybe there was that stable of whores.......


Its stability was overrated


----------



## manfredo (May 1, 2021)




----------



## qwizoking (May 1, 2021)

My lil girl. 
Ya sf was pretty saddening. As crazy as it sounds he was 1 of my older friends. Ya know going on 10yrs. Talked every day.
I tried to pull him along as I got sober but everyone has their own path.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 1, 2021)

I was aboard a stately Kubota steed for around 4 hours today.

The suspension is over rated.


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2021)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Pa is more expensive than Cali now?
> 
> Hard to believe. But not that hard to believe I guess.


I just got a paper saying I qualified, the state ID costs more, added the cost of the Dr recommendation, but not required. Edit: It was $39


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 4892017


That belongs in beautiful!


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> I just got a paper saying I qualified, the state ID costs more, added the cost of the Dr recommendation, but not required.


The clinic I'd go to has closed. I'll probably get another, eventually, just the rec not the health department registration.


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Its stability was overrated


A "whore" back in the day was said to have "round heels". They kept ending up on their backs.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 4892017


I feel like I need a 3 wood looking at that.


----------



## mudballs (May 1, 2021)

qwizoking said:


> My lil girl.
> Ya sf was pretty saddening. As crazy as it sounds he was 1 of my older friends. Ya know going on 10yrs. Talked every day.
> I tried to pull him along as I got sober but everyone has their own path.


I literally remember seeing ur name way back in 2015. Dont know about all this weirdness that was discussed so staying quiet on that...but im seeing some real positivity here and that i do like. Best wishes on this path ur on now


----------



## mudballs (May 1, 2021)

In the vein of lighter fare, i uninstalled FB this morning...yo fk that noise, there's some whack shit going on in there i want no part of anymore


----------



## BudmanTX (May 1, 2021)

mudballs said:


> In the vein of lighter fare, i uninstalled FB this morning...yo fk that noise, there's some whack shit going on in there i want no part of anymore


I got off fb a long time ago, yeah sure i had alot of friends on there, it was just the noise on there that got me. I only use it business now and that's it.....


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> I got off fb a long time ago, yeah sure i had alot of friends on there, it was just the noise on there that got me. I only use it business now and that's it.....


I have friends from the military I found on there that I lost track of years ago. It's cool finding out what they are up to now. Some of them didn't remain friends for long, lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 1, 2021)

Never had a fb account.


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2021)

Mu manao and mu satay


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Never had a fb account.


I technically do and then there's my other account I have for a couple dear friends (you know who you are).


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 1, 2021)

Thought I was done buying seeds for a while, then found a couple of post-420 bargains at Oregon Elite Seeds.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Metasynth (May 1, 2021)

.


BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4892172


Jealous, I was supposed to be on my way to shelter cove to go backpacking right now...oh well...July 5th ain’t that far!


----------



## BobBitchen (May 1, 2021)

Pup jumped in the back of my ride 
and owned it
Really good day


----------



## BobBitchen (May 1, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> .
> 
> Jealous, I was supposed to be on my way to shelter cove to go backpacking right now...oh well...July 5th ain’t that far!


Bring the bike up to mammoth for a few days


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 1, 2021)

Food


----------



## Metasynth (May 1, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Bring the bike up to mammoth for a few days


Dead serious, if my car wasn’t in the shitter (reason I postponed the backpacking trip) I’d be on my way right now.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 1, 2021)




----------



## sarahJane211 (May 1, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Thought I was done buying seeds for a while, then found a couple of post-420 bargains at Oregon Elite Seeds.
> View attachment 4892170


Would suggest $60 for 1 seed isn't a bargain.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 1, 2021)

qwizoking said:


> Yes. Well the ppl i knew still may hang here. You have to remember q was me but was also a character to deal with divorce and pain in my life which I clearly spiraled down with drugs.
> Farmer may not be with us anymore but I still talk to some ppl all the time. And there are ppl here who I enjoy



Fortunately, I smoke copious amounts of marijuana and don't remember what went down. Cool to see you again, glad you're doing okay, and kudos on your cute little daughter. Too bad about SF, but I thought he kicked it years ago. Welcome back.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 1, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> Would suggest $60 for 1 seed isn't a bargain.


18 feminized seeds for $60, and 10 regular for $25.


----------



## mudballs (May 1, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4892225


Yo if im not mistaken thats limber pines, scientific name...wait for it...
Pinus Flexilis


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> .
> 
> Jealous, I was supposed to be on my way to shelter cove to go backpacking right now...oh well...July 5th ain’t that far!


LOL you'll be happy to leave So Cal then, TOO


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Fortunately, I smoke copious amounts of marijuana and don't remember what went down. Cool to see you again, glad you're doing okay, and kudos on your cute little daughter. Too bad about SF, but I thought he kicked it years ago. Welcome back.


That's why I'm here to remind you


----------



## tyler.durden (May 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That's why I'm here to remind you



Fucking love you, Annie. You're a real troublemaker


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Fucking love you, Annie. You're a real troublemaker


Bing and it's all love and fun. I may say the ugly thing but in the end I'll embrace and care. We are all flawed and we are all perfectly imperfect


----------



## tyler.durden (May 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Bing and it's all love and fun. I may say the ugly thing but in the end I'll embrace and care. We are all flawed and we are all perfectly imperfect


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2021)

Ok maybe not quite that ;D


----------



## BobBitchen (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Metasynth (May 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL you'll be happy to leave So Cal then, TOO


Yeah, probably a blessing in disguise to avoid 100 degree heat for a few days

Luckily they opened the trail camp near me, so I have easy access to backpacking directly outside my front door.


----------



## curious2garden (May 1, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, probably a blessing in disguise to avoid 100 degree heat for a few days
> 
> Luckily they opened the trail camp near me, so I have easy access to backpacking directly outside my front door.


You live in an amazing place


----------



## LibertyCap76 (May 1, 2021)

Fed an ungodly amount of ungrateful people food that they didnt deserve


----------



## Metasynth (May 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You live in an amazing place


I am a lucky guy

Topanga has a hidden hike-in campground that isn’t advertised anywhere. It’s bizarre. The state park government website acknowledges that it exists, but I feel like they discourage the knowledge from spreading


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 1, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> Would suggest $60 for 1 seed isn't a bargain.


I would agree, but that’s one pack w/18 fems.
All the cult classic gear I’ve ran was total fire, but the plants also showed intersex traits consistently and germination rates were meh at best. 
I’m running a pack of nurse ratchet right now and only got 4 to germinate...


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 1, 2021)

Today was a good day, hope everyone else experienced the same!


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 1, 2021)

@curious2garden BBHP 

She’s still getting settled into that bucket of hot organic soil. 
It’s only been 12 days since the repotting. 
Also removed a few big fan leaves to give lower growth more light.


----------



## manfredo (May 1, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> @curious2garden BBHP
> View attachment 4892394
> She’s still getting settled into that bucket of hot organic soil.
> It’s only been 12 days since the repotting.
> Also removed a few big fan leaves to give lower growth more light.


 blueberry


----------



## Grandpapy (May 1, 2021)

I upped my Deer game and increased my garden space.
This was 2-3 weeks ago.


----------



## Karah (May 1, 2021)

qwizoking said:


> Well as definite as ya can be you know. He overdosed on Halloween I think or maybe the day before. I dont want to give all the details. But he was found dead, we even went as far as calling the funeral home to make sure it was real


He was my first riu friend


----------



## Spottynoodle (May 2, 2021)

whitebb2727 said:


> I like your name.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha ha ha! No!! Spotty as in I have freckles, and noodle, as my hair is naturally like noodles! (Curly), but, you could use it for freckled penis!!


----------



## Spottynoodle (May 2, 2021)

As for glueing the bong back together.... It was water tight, but a tiny part actually smashed and it wasn't air tight! That is ok, as I found a better jar for my spring valley bong ( I think this is an Aussie thing) it is awesome now! Once I start my new job on tuesday I can buy a new one! For once I broke it not my other 1/2!


----------



## curious2garden (May 2, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> @curious2garden BBHP
> View attachment 4892394
> She’s still getting settled into that bucket of hot organic soil.
> It’s only been 12 days since the repotting.
> Also removed a few big fan leaves to give lower growth more light.


She's gorgeous Chunky. The picture of health  thank you for sharing her.


----------



## curious2garden (May 2, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I upped my Deer game and increased my garden space.
> This was 2-3 weeks ago.
> View attachment 4892424


Yum, deer!


----------



## lokie (May 2, 2021)

Spottynoodle said:


> Haha ha ha! No!! Spotty as in I have freckles, and noodle, as my hair is naturally like noodles! (Curly), but, you could use it for freckled penis!!


Spaghetti or Ramen?
















Have you tried different styles?


----------



## mudballs (May 2, 2021)

Lower pond breach from massive rains. If we had wind thered be trees down left and right but we lucked out


----------



## DCcan (May 2, 2021)

I thought I knew what heavy rain was till I went to TX, closer to waterboarding than _rain_.
Jumping in a lake can't get you that wet when the wind, hail hammer it into your pores and ears.


----------



## sarahJane211 (May 2, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I thought I knew what heavy rain was till I went to TX, closer to waterboarding than _rain_.
> Jumping in a lake can't get you that wet when the wind, hail hammer it into your pores and ears.


Normal monsoon where I live.
I also encountered it in Florida when on holiday once, rain so heavy I had to pull off the road cos I couldn't see the car in front.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 2, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> Normal monsoon where I live.
> I also encountered it in Florida when on holiday once, rain so heavy I had to pull off the road cos I couldn't see the car in front.


Summer time storms in the afternoon - we called them the "Everglades Express" (because they usually move west to east out of the glades).
They usually only lasted1/2 to an hour about the same time daily.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 2, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Summer time storms in the afternoon - we called them the "Everglades Express" (because they usually move west to east out of the glades).
> They usually only lasted1/2 to an hour about the same time daily.


Liquid sunshine sounds like you're in Florida


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Liquid sunshine sounds like you're in Florida


Spent a good deal of my formative years in S Fla.


----------



## DCcan (May 2, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> formative years


 formative years= drinking, driving' staying up till sunup, forgetting how you got a black eye, or is that just me?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 2, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Spent a good deal of my formative years in S Fla.


Move to st. Petersburg Florida in 82 84 found myself in Homestead Florida 92 was blown out of Homestead Florida


----------



## DCcan (May 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Move to st. Petersburg Florida in 82 84 found myself in Homestead Florida 92 was blown out of Homestead Florida


Same story as my neighbor, got flattened except what he could fit in his truck. Came back home, got his old tools, tent, stove, and clothes from his parent's house, went back to ground zero.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 2, 2021)

Ok now I need to smoke who's in


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> She's gorgeous Chunky. The picture of health  thank you for sharing her.


Thanks Annie. 
Her current brix level isn't ideal, but I may take cuts and flip today. 
I'm amazed how long it takes plants to settle into organic soil compared to inert mediums -- but it's worth the wait! 

The Space Monkey plants didn't do as well. 
Apparently that strain has low resistance to PM and my last outbreak wiped them out. 

On the bright side, my plants that are still indoors have been tested for PM resistance and they all passed with flying colors. 

Might even have a superstar bagseed plant this round! 
She's massive & lanky -- a perfect match for my crazy bitch male. 
He's short & stocky w/huge hollow stems. 

I call him 'Bitch Boy'.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 2, 2021)




----------



## raratt (May 2, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4892859


Lookin kinda sloppy.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 2, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4892859


Trippy. Do women ski with bikinis on ?


----------



## raratt (May 2, 2021)

They have a festival in Russia.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 2, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Trippy. Do women ski with bikinis on ?


Yes.











But sometimes a hotdog slips out....











I've....umm.....seen less.....


----------



## DarkWeb (May 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> They have a festival in Russia.
> View attachment 4892869


Every year everywhere.


----------



## raratt (May 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Every year everywhere.


I guess they set a world record there for participants.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 2, 2021)

Finally finished gluing down the shells in the sea and sky in the sea sky and sand collage.


----------



## DCcan (May 2, 2021)

Make a_ Starry Night_ triptych with starfish and sand dollar moon in the sky above.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 2, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Make a_ Starry Night_ triptych with starfish and sand dollar moon in the sky above.


Interesting idea.


----------



## Beermetheus (May 2, 2021)

How goes things? It's been a while...


----------



## cannabineer (May 2, 2021)

Beermetheus said:


> How goes things? It's been a while...


If we ignore the plight of your relative Brometheus getting daily de-livery by eagles, not much really.

Thanks to him, we have fire now. Should the gods demand we return it, I imagine we could oblige.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 2, 2021)

Clockwise, Bubbas Stash, Snow Temple, something else from Santa, a flat of tomatoes, peppers and (cantaloupe not looking good)

They been on the porch for the last 2-3 weeks getting acclimated.


They are liking the sun!


----------



## cannabineer (May 2, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Clockwise, Bubbas Stash, Snow Temple, something else from Santa, a flat of tomatoes, peppers and (cantaloupe not looking good)
> 
> They been on the porch for the last 2-3 weeks getting acclimated.
> View attachment 4893038
> ...


The reindeer are in on it too.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 2, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (May 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> Lookin kinda sloppy.



yup


----------



## raratt (May 2, 2021)

Moved two of the Dragon Fruit plants into the flower room. They are being overshadowed by the Panama's but I needed room in my veg closet. Still waiting on the Panama's to finish up. Chicken on the Q for dinner. Buds and suds time started awhile ago.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> Moved two of the Dragon Fruit plants into the flower room. They are being overshadowed by the Panama's but I needed room in my veg closet. Still waiting on the Panama's to finish up. Chicken on the Q for dinner. Buds and suds time started awhile ago.


Otherwise known as Panama Red?


----------



## cannabineer (May 2, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4893080
> yup


----------



## raratt (May 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Otherwise known as Panama Red?


Not that I know of.


----------



## raratt (May 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Otherwise known as Panama Red?











Panama Pupil V1 (MassMedicalStrains) :: Cannabis Strain Info


A cross of some of my favorite plants ever. A Panama Powerhouse mother （bred by Dmanseeds, Panama Red Landrace x G13BlackWidow F6 Reversed） who tested at 30% thc, combined with my Star Pupil reversed. These plants produced heavy dense buds with a...




en.seedfinder.eu


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> Not that I know of.


O ok the og Panama Red is actually known as Panama that's why I asked


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 2, 2021)

It is the closest I've come to my all time favorite recently acquired some Panama Red seeds I'm hoping that they are what I remember but anyhow I mean modern or old school I'm stoked about growing them


----------



## StonedGardener (May 2, 2021)

Got lucky walking hounds. Found a huge pine that had just ripped out of ground after intense wind(when that happens the oil is all pumped to trunk from roots and above). I use it to make pine tar in fire pit. Great for pine oil and essential oil also. Now...........doesn't that sound exciting? Fan of primitive skills.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 2, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4893080
> yup


Lmao spring skiing is awesome! Fuck me!


----------



## raratt (May 2, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Got lucky walking hounds. Found a huge pine that had just ripped out of ground after intense wind(when that happens the oil is all pumped to trunk from roots and above). I use it to make pine tar in fire pit. Great for pine oil and essential oil also. Now...........doesn't that sound exciting? Fan of primitive skills.


F in law used to find pine that grew with pitch to start fires in the wood stove.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> F in law used to find pine that grew with pitch to start fires in the wood stove.


Fat wood...


----------



## manfredo (May 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> Panama Pupil V1 (MassMedicalStrains) :: Cannabis Strain Info
> 
> 
> A cross of some of my favorite plants ever. A Panama Powerhouse mother （bred by Dmanseeds, Panama Red Landrace x G13BlackWidow F6 Reversed） who tested at 30% thc, combined with my Star Pupil reversed. These plants produced heavy dense buds with a...
> ...


I was just vaping another one of their strains tonight...Run Away Bride. I forget now what it's lineage is but it has some Putang maybe. Which I didn't care for alone but the Run Away Bride has an incredible smell and taste. 

Nice day here...went for a little bike ride, took it easy. Going to bed early I hope! I did not vape any wax or oil today for the first time in a month...I am going back to flower only for a few days, and probably going to make a general rule of no dabs during the week. I have wayyyy to much stuff to do and it doesn't get done when I'm in space!!

But I am hoping to make some distillate this coming week...Lots of rain so a good time for it!


----------



## cannabineer (May 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I was just vaping


----------



## BobBitchen (May 2, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (May 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> F in law used to find pine that grew with pitch to start fires in the wood stove.


Pricy garden magazines and such sell that stuff you're F in law used for a fortune........call it "fatwood", a synonym. Never a better camp/late party fire than a pine stump ( not a rotten one). Did you ever burn an old dried out X-mas tree ( if you get X-mas trees) ..........a firestorm.


----------



## StonedGardener (May 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I was just vaping another one of their strains tonight...Run Away Bride. I forget now what it's lineage is but it has some Putang maybe. Which I didn't care for alone but the Run Away Bride has an incredible smell and taste.
> 
> Nice day here...went for a little bike ride, took it easy. Going to bed early I hope! I did not vape any wax or oil today for the first time in a month...I am going back to flower only for a few days, and probably going to make a general rule of no dabs during the week. I have wayyyy to much stuff to do and it doesn't get done when I'm in space!!
> 
> But I am hoping to make some distillate this coming week...Lots of rain so a good time for it!


Don't feel too bad. I've abused most of the "stuff" my whole life (addictive personality).
As I got older and older my overkill lessened (don't think just me) and morphed into a gentler lifestyle ( still "peddle on the metal" with the herb). Then, if health declines and lifestyle shits the bed you will temper quite a bit and have huge shift in priorities. It sucks but more than likely caused my me alone. Love the Steely Dan line " living hard will take it's toll". Hope I wasn't stodgy.


----------



## go go kid (May 2, 2021)

well for a start, i just looked at my old coin corner account and found £650 in it, i was going to use the bitcoin to get some stuff from the dark web, i got ripped off and never used it again. i had forgotten how much i had in there lol so ive treated myself to a bunch of feminized autos and baught some kratom. great start to the day


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 2, 2021)

Had to brake out the heavy guns


----------



## go go kid (May 2, 2021)

dam, i just hate hard work dont you lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 2, 2021)

To be honest I I love it ha ha ha


----------



## go go kid (May 2, 2021)

whats the chain mail??


----------



## StonedGardener (May 2, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Finally finished gluing down the shells in the sea and sky in the sea sky and sand collage. View attachment 4892877


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 2, 2021)

go go kid said:


> whats the chain mail??


Old school work


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Old school work


And a lot more of it


----------



## StonedGardener (May 2, 2021)

I've been working for 3 days on intricate, jigsaw like rock base for a 36'by 4' border......the colors,grain,shape and size. What is it, that looking for, collecting, stashing (inventory), arranging objects from nature. Love new pieces, can appreciate the movement a sine wave causes.


----------



## curious2garden (May 3, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> ....snip......., *can appreciate the movement a sine wave causes.*


I prefer the cosine wave. Then again I go off on a lot of tangents. Although it's possible it is hyperbolic.


----------



## cannabineer (May 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I prefer the cosine wave. Then again I go off on a lot of tangents. Although it's possible it is hyperbolic.


----------



## TacoMac (May 3, 2021)

I FINALLY got my freaking front end shovel for my new mower. This has been what can best be described as a journey damn near equal to the Odyssey. It started back on March 17th and it still isn't quite over yet.

The front end loader shovel for the mower is FINALLY here.



Now then, there's a problem with this picture. You see the small box sitting on top of the big front shovel box? That is the mulching attachment kit for the riding mower you see in the background. Here's the problem: I already have it on the mower.

Follow me on this journey from Lowe's.

Back on the 17th of March, I made this post:

*Kansas Senate Majority Leader Arrested*
Kansas Senate Majority Leader Gene Suellentrop (R) was arrested early Tuesday morning for allegedly driving under the influence. The Republican state lawmaker was booked into the Shawnee County jail on Tuesday at approximately 3:55 a.m., according to jail records. He is charged with driving...




exposingwot.com

Where I ordered the mower, the mulch kit and the front end shovel kit from Lowes. Well, things got weird. The next day our credit card called to say they had blocked several 2,000 dollar charges to our card at a Lowes in North Carolina. Long story on that made short, I headed up to my local Lowe's on Lawrenceville-Suwanee Road to straighten it out.

It took 2 hours. Their online system had somehow sent the order to the wrong store. Not only that, once it got to the wrong store, whoever was there tried to enter it and messed it up three times and rather than fix it they just kept reentering it.

So it took their "IT team" (read as team of monkeys) an hour and a half to just delete that order. Speaking with the manager, he then ordered it all right there in front of me. The shovel was on backorder so it would take a few weeks to get.

So they were supposed to get everything in on the 25th and deliver it on the 26th. Of course, that didn't happen. Three days later, the mulch kit shows up on my front deck. Odd, I thought, as it was supposed to all come together on the 26th, but hey. Who cares, right?

So the 26th comes and I'm waiting for the delivery. It's getting to be the afternoon when I get a call from Lowe's delivery service. Turns out they had sold the mower meant for me and the shovel was again on backorder and wouldn't be available until late April at best.

I was not at all pleased. So I went up to S&S Ace Hardware, who are an authorized Husqvarna dealer and service center. I have a bit of a love hate relationship with those folks. I've dealt with them for 15 years, but never cared for the manager's son, who is a patent horses ass.

Anyway, I go up there and tell them the entire story. They've got my mower sitting on the floor that they can bring me in about an hour.

Done.

But the shovel they verify is on backorder and not available until April 30th. What's more, I bought it from Lowe's for about 580 dollars. The best price he could give me was 630. I said fine. Bought the mower. Went back to Lowe's.

Get to Lowe's and ask for the manager. Again. He shows up and I tell him the whole story I just told you. Told him I've bought the mower from S&S, they're delivering it in about an hour. I still want the shovel, so just ship it straight to me whenever you get it.

The manager asks: What about the mulch kit?

I told him that it had come in 3 days after I first ordered all of it back on the 17th of March. He said OK, so we'll mark that done deal.

And guess what gets delivered today? Another mulch kit. 

It's not hard. It really isn't. It's three items. But oh well...I'll run it back up to Lowe's later this week.

Anyway, let's have some fun putting all of this together:


----------



## doublejj (May 3, 2021)

My newest e-toy. Picked this up about a week ago. Ryobi All electric. No gas No oil. This things a beast! Hella fast.....needs auto pilot


----------



## raratt (May 3, 2021)

Ran into town real quick to have my optometrist check out my subconjunctival hemorrhage. There is nothing stuck in my eyeball so it'll just take some time to go away. Looks ugly at the moment. He said I have an opportunity to make up some far fetched story about how it happened to anyone who asks about it.


----------



## manfredo (May 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> Ran into town real quick to have my optometrist check out my subconjunctival hemorrhage. There is nothing stuck in my eyeball so it'll just take some time to go away. Looks ugly at the moment. He said I have an opportunity to make up some far fetched story about how it happened to anyone who asks about it.



I just got a nasty letter in the mail from my optometrist today...Business must be slow. I skipped my annual appt last year in June due to Covid...In his letter he states how important annual eye exams are and if I don't make an appt within 30 days he is dropping me as a patient. I do have glaucoma, and have bene doing my part (and then some) with THC therapy!  

I wanted to call his office and say, "Um, maybe you didn't hear, there's a global pandemic....asshole!!"


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I just got a nasty letter in the mail from my optometrist today...Business must be slow. I skipped my annual appt last year in June due to Covid...In his letter he states how important annual eye exams are and if I don't make an appt within 30 days he is dropping me as a patient. I do have glaucoma, and have bene doing my part (and then some) with THC therapy!
> 
> I wanted to call his office and say, "Um, maybe you didn't hear, there's a global pandemic....asshole!!"


Do it do it DO IT!!!


----------



## cannabineer (May 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I just got a nasty letter in the mail from my optometrist today...Business must be slow. I skipped my annual appt last year in June due to Covid...In his letter he states how important annual eye exams are and if I don't make an appt within 30 days he is dropping me as a patient. I do have glaucoma, and have bene doing my part (and then some) with THC therapy!
> 
> I wanted to call his office and say, "Um, maybe you didn't hear, there's a global pandemic....asshole!!"


Leave a scathing Yelp review describing that bullshit.


----------



## curious2garden (May 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I just got a nasty letter in the mail from my optometrist today...Business must be slow. I skipped my annual appt last year in June due to Covid...In his letter he states how important annual eye exams are and if I don't make an appt within 30 days he is dropping me as a patient. I do have glaucoma, and have bene doing my part (and then some) with THC therapy!
> 
> I wanted to call his office and say, "Um, maybe you didn't hear, there's a global pandemic....asshole!!"


Do it and make an appointment at the same time


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I just got a nasty letter in the mail from my optometrist today...Business must be slow. I skipped my annual appt last year in June due to Covid...In his letter he states how important annual eye exams are and if I don't make an appt within 30 days he is dropping me as a patient. I do have glaucoma, and have bene doing my part (and then some) with THC therapy!
> 
> I wanted to call his office and say, "Um, maybe you didn't hear, there's a global pandemic....asshole!!"


Have you ever fired your doctor? It's empowering! Time for a negative review at google reviews and ratemds.com


----------



## manfredo (May 3, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Leave a scathing Yelp review describing that bullshit.


I should...He pissed me of the last time I was there too, 2 years ago. His business wanted to charge me an additional $45 I believe to measure my pupillary distance...the distance between pupils, which I needed to order glasses on line. It's like a 30 second measurement and they already had charged my insurance company a healthy fee for his exam.

Currently I am planning to switch doctors!


----------



## manfredo (May 3, 2021)

Oh I forgot...and this is probably relevant. I DID give him a scathing review after him trying to charge me last time...I said in my review he clearly cares more about money than his patients welfare! He is probably pissed as hell  

Yeah, I probably should find a new doctor...This guy is supposed to be really good, but he is old school surgeon and I'm thinking laser surgery might be better anyways.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 3, 2021)

The last Dr I fired was the entire pain clinic kept me waiting 45 minutes in the waiting room and then ask me why I was sitting on the floor like I wanted to be sitting on the f ing floor stood up looked at my wife and said I'm done and walked out saying I'm not a f ing number


----------



## lokie (May 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you ever fired your doctor? It's empowering! Time for a negative review at google reviews and ratemds.com


Doctors, dentists and lawyers too.

If they are not helping my cause I'll move on.


----------



## sarahJane211 (May 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> His business wanted to charge me an additional $45 I believe to measure my pupillary distance...


That's more than I pay for my progressive glasses!

PD you can measure yourself, you just need a felt pen and a mirror.
Stand in front of a mirror wearing your glasses, use the felt pen to put a dot on the glasses directly over each pupil, take off the glasses and measure the distance between the two dots ........ job done.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Oh I forgot...and this is probably relevant. I DID give him a scathing review after him trying to charge me last time...I said in my review he clearly cares more about money than his patients welfare! He is probably pissed as hell
> 
> Yeah, I probably should find a new doctor...This guy is supposed to be really good, but he is old school surgeon and I'm thinking laser surgery might be better anyways.


Was it obvious that the review came from you?



lokie said:


> Doctors, dentists and lawyers too.
> 
> If they are not helping my cause I'll move on.


I had the same doctor from 2012 to 2019. He was a condescending, self righteous prick! I would always feel worse about myself after seeing him. My last appointment was two minutes of me screaming profanities at him, loud enough for everyone in the building to hear, with my finger millimeters from his nose and slamming every door I went through on my way out. I felt like a million bucks when I left... and the look on his face is imprinted in my mind forever, his eyes were so huge, I thought he was going to cry lol.

My new doctor is awesome I wish I did that a long time ago.


----------



## StonedGardener (May 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> Ran into town real quick to have my optometrist check out my subconjunctival hemorrhage. There is nothing stuck in my eyeball so it'll just take some time to go away. Looks ugly at the moment. He said I have an opportunity to make up some far fetched story about how it happened to anyone who asks about it.


Pretty common from I know, he'll, a sneeze can break blood vessel......usually goes away after a couple of weeks , (no expert here).


----------



## raratt (May 3, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Pretty common from I know, he'll, a sneeze can break blood vessel......usually goes away after a couple of weeks , (no expert here).


That's what he said, I just wanted to make sure nothing was stuck in my eyeball.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 3, 2021)

lokie said:


> Doctors, dentists and lawyers too.
> 
> If they are not helping my cause I'll move on.


Telling a shitty lawyer to go get fucked is so liberating.


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 3, 2021)

I had a lawyer I wouldn't mind seeing fall off a high roof someday.


----------



## manfredo (May 3, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> That's more than I pay for my progressive glasses!
> 
> PD you can measure yourself, you just need a felt pen and a mirror.
> Stand in front of a mirror wearing your glasses, use the felt pen to put a dot on the glasses directly over each pupil, take off the glasses and measure the distance between the two dots ........ job done.


Yes, I had already done it myself, but wanted their professional measurement.


Laughing Grass said:


> Was it obvious that the review came from you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the reviews are in my real name!!

This guy is a piece of work too...I think it has been every year, about 10 years now, he cancels and reschedules his appt...Well he has a secretary do it, and it's always the same..."The doctor has scheduled a vacation so we need to change your appt."

Yes, I won't miss him!! I'll have to go look and see if he ever replied to my review. 

Freaking WalMart pissed me off tonight with their home delivery crap. I didn't ask for home delivery but they decided to do it...two cars out here after 9 pm... delivering soap and deodorant by separate vehicle...at 9:10pm and again at 9:30 pm. Idiots!!


----------



## manfredo (May 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> That's what he said, I just wanted to make sure nothing was stuck in my eyeball.


Does it hurt? I've seen people with those and they look brutal!! Hopefully it heals quick! Anything you can do? Eyedrops?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 3, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> I had a lawyer I wouldn't mind seeing fall off a high roof someday.


A defense attorney tried to get me to sign a 10 year deal for a crime I didn’t commit. I told him “wtf am I paying you for? Get the fuck out of my face before you really piss me off.” For some reason he didn’t want to represent me anymore lol. The next one tried to get me to take 7 and I told him the same thing basically. I told him to tell the DA to go do the time(in front of the whole courtroom). He got the picture and saw that I was really innocent, not just saying I was, and he ultimately helped me win my case. I went through like 5 defense attorneys fighting that case. At one point nobody even wanted to pick up the case.


----------



## Billytheluther (May 4, 2021)

Amazing how das and lawyers get along..


----------



## raratt (May 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Does it hurt? I've seen people with those and they look brutal!! Hopefully it heals quick! Anything you can do? Eyedrops?


He gave me some artificial tears in case it itched, doesn't hurt at all, just looks nasty. It takes a couple weeks for the blood to find a way out.


----------



## Bareback (May 4, 2021)

One thing I know for sure is ..... you must be in charge of your own health care.....dr.’s and nurses are far too busy to get really involved with any one patient. They look at your chart and if you haven’t complained or reported issues ( health or other wise ) then they don’t know what is up .

We have a history of health issues with my wife and children so I have been paying attention for a very long time. My sister in law recently had a major problem and her husband had not been paying attention because she had always took care of the kids and herself and he just didn’t know to be that involved. It’s been a very overwhelming experience for him and my wife but at least they are making progress and with time we’re hoping for some level of recovery.

If you have a good Dr. and have an open communication line with them...... that’s a relationship that has a value that is un measurable. 

Just my 2 cents.


We are lucky to have a member ( C2G ) to go to and ask questions and get solid advice. Much respect !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 4, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> A defense attorney tried to get me to sign a 10 year deal for a crime I didn’t commit. I told him “wtf am I paying you for? Get the fuck out of my face before you really piss me off.” For some reason he didn’t want to represent me anymore lol. The next one tried to get me to take 7 and I told him the same thing basically. I told him to tell the DA to go do the time(in front of the whole courtroom). He got the picture and saw that I was really innocent, not just saying I was, and he ultimately helped me win my case. I went through like 5 defense attorneys fighting that case. At one point nobody even wanted to pick up the case.


Sounds more like a public Pretender the defense attorney


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> He gave me some artificial tears in case it itched, doesn't hurt at all, just looks nasty. It takes a couple weeks for the blood to find a way out.


Have you come up with any good stories yet??


----------



## raratt (May 4, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Have you come up with any good stories yet??


"I was walking in the back yard and a hummingbird flew under my glasses and his wings beat the hell out of my eye." A few.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 4, 2021)

Well shoot that has got to be worth a beer right


raratt said:


> "I was walking in the back yard and a hummingbird flew under my glasses and his wings beat the hell out of my eye." A few.


----------



## raratt (May 4, 2021)

Before I saw the Dr they asked "do you do any recreational drugs?" I said "Yeah, I smoke weed, but it is legal now so it's OK." The woman lost it.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> He gave me some artificial tears in case it itched, doesn't hurt at all, just looks nasty. It takes a couple weeks for the blood to find a way out.


Make sure the drops you are using are "preservative free". Many have benzalkonium chloride in them as preservative and may be counterproductive
in your case.


----------



## StonedGardener (May 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I prefer the cosine wave. Then again I go off on a lot of tangents. Although it's possible it is hyperbolic.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 4, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sounds more like a public Pretender the defense attorney


The public defender actually helped me win the case. The paid attorney was a straight snake. He assumed I was just lying about being innocent even after I explained everything. He was a dump truck. Get a case, make a deal, and dump the client. The public defender that I had before him even checked up on me to see how my case was doing when we bumped into each other at court. He genuinely seemed like he wanted me to be free. I distrusted public defenders because most are dump trucks. Those two good ones gave me hope that there is actual public defenders left fighting for the innocent and not in cahoots with the DAs and judges.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 4, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> The public defender actually helped me win the case. The paid attorney was a straight snake. He assumed I was just lying about being innocent even after I explained everything. He was a dump truck. Get a case, make a deal, and dump the client. The public defender that I had before him even checked up on me to see how my case was doing when we bumped into each other at court. He genuinely seemed like he wanted me to be free. I distrusted public defenders because most are dump trucks. Those two good ones gave me hope that there is actual public defenders left fighting for the innocent and not in cahoots with the DAs and judges.


Dunno how it is in your county, but PD's can be any type: some volunteer, some are "drafted"(reg lawyer must serve X time as a PD,etc); some are fresh from law school looking for a career in DA's office. Their motives are different, altruistic or self-serving. Glad you lucked out and met a couple who believe in the concept of honesty and justice.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Dunno how it is in your county, but PD's can be any type: some volunteer, some are "drafted"(reg lawyer must serve X time as a PD,etc); some are fresh from law school looking for a career in DA's office. Their motives are different, altruistic or self-serving. Glad you lucked out and met a couple who believe in the concept of honesty and justice.


I know what you mean. The judge I had started out as a defense attorney. Both of his sons are defense attorneys atm. He was a bitch. His first offer was 56-L lol. Like what?! Over here they only “draft” them from what they call “the wheel” if your case is high profile. I guess mine was, because no volunteer wanted to pick up the case. The lawyer that won my case was one of the lawyers on “the wheel”. My co-defendants lawyer was a bloodhound. He was really cool and fought super hard for him because they were charging him as an adult for a crime he didn’t commit and he was still a minor.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 4, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Over here they only “draft” them from what they call “the wheel” if your case is high profile. I guess mine was, because no volunteer wanted to pick up the case. The lawyer that won my case was one of the lawyers on “the wheel”. My co-defendants lawyer was a bloodhound. He was really cool and fought super hard for him because they were charging him as an adult for a crime he didn’t commit and he was still a minor.


Those guys unfortunately tend to be the exception, some have caste/class bias, others don't want to rock the DA's boat and others are lazy cuz they aren't paid much for PD cases. I'd bet your 2 guys aren't well liked by the DA's office lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 4, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> The public defender actually helped me win the case. The paid attorney was a straight snake. He assumed I was just lying about being innocent even after I explained everything. He was a dump truck. Get a case, make a deal, and dump the client. The public defender that I had before him even checked up on me to see how my case was doing when we bumped into each other at court. He genuinely seemed like he wanted me to be free. I distrusted public defenders because most are dump trucks. Those two good ones gave me hope that there is actual public defenders left fighting for the innocent and not in cahoots with the DAs and judges.


Was he or she new to the game if not I'm hella impressed


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 4, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Was he or she new to the game if not I'm hella impressed


No, he was deep in the lawyer game. 20+ years. The lawyer that helped win the case seemed kinda bored with the case tbh lol.


----------



## manfredo (May 4, 2021)

Billytheluther said:


> Amazing how das and lawyers get along..


Sure is...and they play golf together at the country club on the weekend...It's all a big game, to them!


----------



## manfredo (May 4, 2021)

Wow am I out of shape...Just cut two tiny city lawns and I was sweating like a waterfall, and damned the "new" push mower I bought is a POS! 

I either need drugs or a nap, or both!

I managed to coax all my student tenants into paying their final months rent...Many try to weasel out of it. And I informed them the going rate for cleaning is now $60 an hour due to covid, so make sure you clean up good on the way out!


----------



## tyler.durden (May 4, 2021)

My married violinist gf is coming over today to play some music! First time in over a year, so I've been cleaning a lot and making the place extra inviting. We have a gig together on Saturday, and we're going to choose and go over that music, plus hang out a little and catch up. I haven't played live music with anyone but my best friend/pianist in since last summer, and he's not very attractive. Gonna have breakfast then jump in the shower and make myself smell nice, it's the least I can do since she always smells so good. I'll behave, of course, just excited about the human contact. There's nothing more intimate than some great chamber music. Well...


----------



## StonedGardener (May 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I prefer the cosine wave. Then again I go off on a lot of tangents. Although it's possible it is hyperbolic.


y
It just may have been the cosine. I guessed, how'd you know it wasn't. I like the going off- hyperbolic statement..?.witty,witty.


----------



## printer (May 4, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> My married violinist gf is coming over today to play some music! First time in over a year, so I've been cleaning a lot and making the place extra inviting. We have a gig together on Saturday, and we're going to choose the go over that music, plus hang out a little and catch up. I haven't played live music with anyone but my best friend/pianist in since last summer, and he's not very attractive. Gonna have breakfast then jump in the shower and make myself smell nice, it's the least I can do since she always smells so good. I'll behave, of course, just excited about the human contact. There's nothing more intimate than some great chamber music. Well...


Maybe you can get lucky and see some ankle. The Victorians sure knew how to do things, absence makes the heart fonder. Or something like that. Great to play with someone else though. I am just a budding learner but been around musicians and live music forever. Nothing for a year though, something I never imagined. 

What have I done today? I fitted a back plate to an electric guitar I am building. I was going to make a bridge plate and position it so I would know how much more wood to hog out. I was just going to leave a section where the screws anchored in and take away all but a section in the middle. Just never got around to doing it, today I said I would get in and work on it. Of course the plates of wood I was going to use to fill in the back originally were sitting there and I wanted to see which Ones were usable to me now. Being squirrel-like, I focused on one piece and started shaping it to fit in the one side. By the time I got it close to where I wanted it I realized I was going to route where it fit into away. (Insert swear word). 







So now I can use this one for a pattern or leave the ledge where it sits on and make a new one to fit what I envisioned what I was going to do or just leave it as is, forget about the extra ounces. Mind you I can do the other side now and once it is done hog out a section in the middle with the ledges the two are on to hold a middle plate. And who said my life was going to be easy. I do it to myself though.


----------



## mudballs (May 4, 2021)

@printer what wood species you pick?


----------



## Pheno44 (May 4, 2021)

dds=didn't do shit hehe


----------



## lokie (May 4, 2021)

Pheno44 said:


> dds=didn't do shit hehe


What do you do when you do?


----------



## printer (May 4, 2021)

mudballs said:


> @printer what wood species you pick?


I can't remember which. Was it 2"x3" or was it 2"x4", have to check.







Looks like 2x3.







Maybe 2x4. The two middle ones were 2X3 stacked on each other. I was unsure if I was going to make it acoustic or electric and left it long enough for either and started on the neck.







I resawed some spruce before and bent the sides and it sat like that as I was more concerned with my plants.







I was making this one light in weight because I had a chemical reaction and it sensitized my skin. I have a normal Stratocaster but it becomes painful on my lap. So I am making one that if fairly light. I am going to use ukulele tuners that weigh less than normal ones to keep the neck lighter and the balance of the guitar better. I have a pickup that is for a archtop styled guitar that is attached to the neck. I was floundering around back and forth making it and stumbled forward to where I am now. I will do the spruce acoustic guitar yet, either the above sides or make a Les Paul sized body. I have made smaller acoustics with spruce, there is a learning curve but the wood can make a decent guitar. I have made both steel string and nylon with spruce. This was my first nylon. It was an experimental one and I did not waste time putting a rosette in. I regret it as it did make for a fun guitar.







I guess I must say the wood was choice wood, it just was unlucky enough to be made into lumber. Over the years I have checked the lumber piles to find the choice sticks of wood that was good enough to make a guitar out of. Straight grain and quartered wood.


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> y
> It just may have been the cosine. I guessed, how'd you know it wasn't. I like the going off- hyperbolic statement..?.witty,witty.


It's possible it's just a phase


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's possible it's just a phase


It took me a minute, but Lol!


----------



## raratt (May 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's possible it's just a phase


It could be rectified though...


----------



## cannabineer (May 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's possible it's just a phase


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> It could be rectified though...


Yup that's why they have orthogonal shoes


----------



## Grandpapy (May 4, 2021)

I Diode know about that.


----------



## raratt (May 4, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I Diode know about that.


Zeners go both ways.


----------



## StonedGardener (May 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's possible it's just a phase


No offense intended. Thought I was not picking up on a detail, frustrating. Use to be a tad sharper long time ago. I could tell it upset you. So sorry, not the first time being an asshat.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 4, 2021)

printer said:


> I can't remember which. Was it 2"x3" or was it 2"x4", have to check.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, I'm impressed. That is nice work. Are you trained as a luthier? I've never seen a guitar without a rosette. It's minimalist, I like it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> Zeners go both ways.


I barely have the capacitance to comprehend that.


----------



## raratt (May 4, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I barely have the capacitance to comprehend that.


No reason to get choked up.


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> No offense intended. Thought I was not picking up on a detail, frustrating. Use to be a tad sharper long time ago. I could tell it upset you. So sorry, not the first time being an asshat.


No offense taken. I thought you were riffing on Trigonometry. A cosine wave is just a phase shifted sine wave.


----------



## cannabineer (May 4, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I barely have the capacitance to comprehend that.


Inductive reasoning ftw


----------



## raratt (May 4, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Inductive reasoning ftw


Playing the field.


----------



## cannabineer (May 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> Playing the field.


----------



## raratt (May 4, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4894568


I used to be able to read those...


----------



## raratt (May 4, 2021)

bbroygwbvgf


----------



## raratt (May 4, 2021)

I was close.


----------



## StonedGardener (May 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> No offense taken. I thought you were riffing on Trigonometry. A cosine wave is just a phase shifted sine wave.


y
Thanks, very foggy these days, it was baffling, thought I was dumping another load of my crispy brain cells. Besides, I'm an old Hippie.........PEACE.


----------



## printer (May 4, 2021)

All right, my kind of crowd. Im an old electronics guy.


----------



## printer (May 4, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Dude, I'm impressed. That is nice work. Are you trained as a luthier? I've never seen a guitar without a rosette. It's minimalist, I like it.


No, taught myself with the internet as a teacher. Mind you I had skills before and some technical related knowlege.

I like one minimalist design, just the inside of the sound hole is bound. Not the best shot of it but what I got. You can see what looks like a little shadow around the hole. You can notice it by comparing to the cedar top.


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2021)

printer said:


> No, taught myself with the internet as a teacher. Mind you I had skills before and some technical related knowlege.
> 
> I like one minimalist design, just the inside of the sound hole is bound. Not the best shot of it but what I got. You can see what looks like a little shadow around the hole. You can notice it by comparing to the cedar top.


They are both lovely! Nicely done


----------



## StonedGardener (May 4, 2021)

Made two large size "mandalas" from dandelion heads, one in a large static deep puddle and the other in a swirling, whirlpool type motion part of a creek. Worked on 100ft UFO, brought home a fresh pine stump, trimmed cherry trees, ran into a man who gave me a shit-ton of primo cedar planks, bought some bizarre succulents for rock garden................blahblahblah..........a good day.


----------



## printer (May 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> They are both lovely! Nicely done


Thank you. I hope to make many more.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 4, 2021)

printer said:


> No, taught myself with the internet as a teacher. Mind you I had skills before and some technical related knowlege.
> 
> I like one minimalist design, just the inside of the sound hole is bound. Not the best shot of it but what I got. You can see what looks like a little shadow around the hole. You can notice it by comparing to the cedar top.


Really Beautiful work.
+


----------



## sarahJane211 (May 5, 2021)

Finished my balcony ............ too hot to sit out there at the moment.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 5, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> Finished my balcony ............ too hot to sit out there at the moment.
> View attachment 4894682


Nice. Any of those mango trees close enough to just reach and grab a mango?


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2021)

Got a letter from the IRS, I was thinking I did something wrong. Nope, it was to tell me I get $4200 stimulus payment by direct deposit.  
Didn't expect that, guess we'll put it against the mortgage.


----------



## Metasynth (May 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> Got a letter from the IRS, I was thinking I did something wrong. Nope, it was to tell me I get $4200 stimulus payment by direct deposit.
> Didn't expect that, guess we'll put it against the mortgage.


I got the same letter the other day for my $1400. My neighbor actually found it in the street and put it on the car. Lol, my daughter sucks at bringing in the mail...


----------



## DarkWeb (May 5, 2021)

5 months........I ordered these 5 months ago.


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4895076
> 
> 5 months........I ordered these 5 months ago.


Shocking.

Sorry.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 5, 2021)

420God said:


> What did you do today that you're proud of? Something at work, home, school, personal achievement, etc...
> 
> 
> Today I had gravel dropped off and I put in a new driveway. It was a lot of work but I got it done quicker than I thought I would.


Had a moment with more than one of my children in the same day.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 5, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> I can't believe how many assholes on the planet kill bears.


Didnt fish, wasted fucken day.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 5, 2021)

Carne Seca said:


> There was a power plant that was built in their main grazing area. The constant traffic plus the loss of habitat caused them to move up north.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can remember going to outhouse as kid, big fucken black bear, shit myself right there. In front yard.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> Shocking.
> 
> Sorry.


I almost cancelled the order last week.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4895076
> 
> 5 months........I ordered these 5 months ago.


yeah we are in the same boat ordered some for an offroad car, and they still haven't shown up....


----------



## DarkWeb (May 5, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah we are in the same boat ordered some for an offroad car, and they still haven't shown up....


I still have seat covers backorderd since before Xmas.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I still have seat covers backorderd since before Xmas.


no way


----------



## Singlemalt (May 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I got the same letter the other day for my $1400. My neighbor actually found it in the street and put it on the car. Lol, my daughter sucks at bringing in the mail...


Yeah I got it too; but it is in reference to the last check in early March; telling me that I'll get it within 7 days, even though I got it in early march. OK, thanks I guess


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah I got it too; but it is in reference to the last check in early March; telling me that I'll get it within 7 days, even though I got it in early march. OK, thanks I guess


It is dated Apr 22. I'll just keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 5, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> no way


Yeah, wife's present.......heated front covers and un-heated rear.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, wife's present.......heated front covers and un-heated rear.


oh cool.....those would be nice....especially when winter hits in your area....


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> un-heated rear.


So your wife needs an unheated rear...


----------



## DarkWeb (May 5, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> oh cool.....those would be nice....especially when winter hits in your area....


Yeah I thought she would like it. Good for keeping pizza warm too......with a leather welding jacket on top  Maybe next year lol



raratt said:


> So your wife needs an unheated rear...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 5, 2021)

speaking of wives....i still need to figure out something for my wive's birthday......eeek...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, wife's present.......heated front covers and un-heated rear.


That's right. It is _your_ job to heat up her rear.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4895076
> 
> 5 months........I ordered these 5 months ago.


You seem to be on the rebound though.


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> That's right. It is _your_ job to heat up her rear.


Butt stuff?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 5, 2021)

A bag of trim yesterday......

Today.


----------



## manfredo (May 5, 2021)

Rainy day so I decided to try out my water distiller for a test batch of oil. I had a half pound of pucks from pressing rosin the past month  so they were my test material. I set it at 78 C and it worked better than I could have hoped. It stopped before my oil was scorched to the bottom, and now I have it on a hot plate decarbing.

I'm not expecting it to be great quality, or even good...Just practicing  It worked fast though and I got damned near all my alcohol back!!


----------



## Singlemalt (May 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> It is dated Apr 22. I'll just keep my fingers crossed.


Don't hold your breath


----------



## DarkWeb (May 5, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Rainy day so I decided to try out my water distiller for a test batch of oil. I had a half pound of pucks from pressing rosin the past month  so they were my test material. I set it at 78 C and it worked better than I could have hoped. It stopped before my oil was scorched to the bottom, and now I have it on a hot plate decarbing.
> 
> I'm not expecting it to be great quality, or even good...Just practicing  It worked fast though and I got damned near all my alcohol back!!


Which water distiller did you get?


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2021)

Beer shelf is filled, super burritos are chillin in the fridge. Picked up a rack of pork spare ribs, not sure whet I'm gong to do with them yet. Gettin a little warm out there, supposed to be mid 90's this afternoon, might have to kick the AC on.


----------



## manfredo (May 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Which water distiller did you get?


I bought one from Vevor but I would not recommend them....Vevor absolutely sucks, I learned the hard way. Everything they say as far as warranty, customer service, etc, is a big lie. The important thing is to buy one with adjustable temp., I believe. It's a cheap Chinese made product but hopefully it lasts a few batches! I'm curious how it will do with some good material in it, compared to a simple distillation set-up.









VEVOR Water Distiller, 4L Distilled Water Maker, Pure Water Distiller with Dual Temperature Displays, 750W Distilled Water Machine, Water Distillers for Home Countertop with Glass Container, Silver | VEVOR US


Discover VEVOR Water Distiller, 4L Distilled Water Maker, Pure Water Distiller with Dual Temperature Displays, 750W Distilled Water Machine, Water Distillers for Home Countertop with Glass Container, Silver, Efficient Water Distilling and Dual-Temperature LCD Screen at lowest price, 2days...




www.vevor.com


----------



## manfredo (May 5, 2021)

Here's the simple distillation setup I want to try next. How's my setup look pros?


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> A bag of trim yesterday......
> 
> Today.
> View attachment 4895164


I just run the work bag and the 73, there wasn't much showing up in the 25. I just bought a 3 bag set.


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Don't hold your breath











Stimulus checks: IRS sends 1.1 million more payments in latest round


Nearly 1.1 million more stimulus checks were disbursed this week in the latest batch of payments, bringing the total number of payments in the third round to 164 million.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Aeroknow (May 5, 2021)

Fuckin shitrock

12’s and 14’s i aint even scared


----------



## Singlemalt (May 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> Stimulus checks: IRS sends 1.1 million more payments in latest round
> 
> 
> Nearly 1.1 million more stimulus checks were disbursed this week in the latest batch of payments, bringing the total number of payments in the third round to 164 million.
> ...


Those were the ones that went out early March. #1=1200, #2=600, #3=1400. Unless you didn't get autodeposit,these are for actual checks


----------



## Aeroknow (May 5, 2021)

Still have to insulate the exterior walls. Put the baffles up in the trusses and tape measures for the blown in. Get that inspected. Then i can finally rock


----------



## Aeroknow (May 5, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Those were the ones that went out early March. #1=1200, #2=600, #3=1400. Unless you didn't get autodeposit,these are for actual checks


I haven’t got shit. Still need to do my taxes not sure how that works out.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 5, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Here's the simple distillation setup I want to try next. How's my setup look pros?View attachment 4895212


Can’t you do a simple distillation off a shortpath setup? Instead of the cows do something else. You know that’s where you’re headed lol.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 5, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I haven’t got shit. Still need to do my taxes not sure how that works out.


Did you do them last year? If not then you have to let them know you exist for the freebies, course then they'll come at you for the taxes, also if you don't have them auto deposit your tax refund then you get a hard check and thats what this is. On the past 2 stim freebies non auto deposit were weeks after the auto deposit people


----------



## Aeroknow (May 5, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Did you do them last year? If not then you have to let them know you exist for the freebies, course then they'll come at you for the taxes, also if you don't have them auto deposit your tax refund then you get a hard check and thats what this is. On the past 2 stim freebies non auto deposit were weeks behind the auto deposit people


The ol’ Donald J trump one showed up. Didn’t do taxes for the first time in my adult life. Fire and all. No income.
I don’t know why the hell they lose my info lol


----------



## Aeroknow (May 5, 2021)

@Singlemalt
I’m not gonna let last years no income/no tax stay like that. Def gonna do taxes on zero.
About to finally do my 2019 and 2020 was just wondering how that will work out.
I’m sure turbotax has it in there. Or will work itself out after i file


----------



## Aeroknow (May 5, 2021)

Been without power all day. Thank you so much PG&E. I love you


----------



## Mohican (May 5, 2021)

They made my sister hang the sheetrock first and let it sit for a month before they would let her stucco.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 5, 2021)

Mohican said:


> They made my sister hang the sheetrock first and let it sit for a month before they would let her stucco.


Yup.
So, my buddies are the plasterers.
They will not put the brown coat on until i have the exterior walls hung.
I gotta hang the ceilings, then hang those exterior walls, then i’m taking a break.

even screwing off rock will crack the stucco more than it usually will.

as far as waiting as long as your sister, i dont need to. The exterior walls have been framed for long time. They Done moving


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 5, 2021)

got pissed drunk, chatted on riu. Good day for not fishing! Checked my tax returns, still out to lunch, wait another month. Fucked them up because l didnt claim youngest for last two years, she was home but, fuck them l dont want their money to do what ld do anyway. Cantancerous prick l am.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 5, 2021)

I loathe PG&E with a passion. They still owe us ratepayers for Enron debacle 20 yrs ago


----------



## Aeroknow (May 5, 2021)

At least these mother fuckers are doing some shit to help future problems. Can’t really bitch too much about it


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Been without power all day. Thank you so much PG&E. I love you


Went to their outage map, there are a bunch of random places without power, not like a "public safety shutdown".


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> At least these mother fuckers are doing some shit to help future problems. Can’t really bitch too much about it
> View attachment 4895233


Didn't see that...lol.


----------



## Mohican (May 5, 2021)

We had a scheduled outage 2 weeks ago. 10-4.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 5, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I loathe PG&E with a passion. They still owe us ratepayers for Enron debacle 20 yrs ago


Did i even tell you guys that i blew up the small transformer they had out here? About a year ago.
Mother fuckers. I even asked their coordinator if the transformer is big enough for a house when i first got power. A 200a panel.
Fucking liar
They had a 15kva i now have a 60 or 65 lol.
The dude who goes around responding to these things, agreed his company sucks

the mother fucker boiled over AFTER the lights went out in the growroom, in the morning. Could have been allot worse. Like if it happened in the night. I don’t know what the fuck the transformer does after boiling over


----------



## Aeroknow (May 5, 2021)

I technically have stock in pg&e because of the lawsuit.
I hope it starts doing good


----------



## BobBitchen (May 5, 2021)

Spectacular day of skiing,
Get back to the car, handful of shrooms, ice cold stout, joint of the day,
get the grill & stove out, ready to get grilling, then two anti vaccer’s / non-maskers sit down with the group....




I’m now dancing alone in the woods.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 5, 2021)




----------



## raratt (May 5, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4895296


I'd rather be sitting there anyway.


----------



## curious2garden (May 5, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Here's the simple distillation setup I want to try next. How's my setup look pros?View attachment 4895212


The angle of the dangle is the swerve of the curve. I'd want a more acute angle ;D


----------



## curious2garden (May 5, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4895296


I wanna be you when I grow up


----------



## manfredo (May 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I wanna be you when I grow up


Me too!


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (May 6, 2021)

Just moving and moving. Hecka fun still. I cant imagine why anyone wouldn't want to relocate their entire life many many miles away. Im just really enjoying work and moving. Just a real nice thing to do, and now that the weather is getting warmer....












FAN FUCKIN TASTIC I tell ya.







Ok, gotta go shoot an erotic corn on the cob eating vid for a special someone's birthday. 







Miss you guys, just moving and sucking the days D takes alot outta me. Add in my penis stretching classes and work, and a guy just runs outta of time. 

I was offered a blow job by a man who mostly speaks in his own made up language. He lives next to the porta potty where I illegally dump my trash. Fingers crossed it will help with the bills. A jobs a job. 




Namaste


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4895076
> 
> 5 months........I ordered these 5 months ago.


Probably stuck in a building then got stuck on a boat that got stuck in a canal.


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 6, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuckin shitrock
> View attachment 4895222
> 12’s and 14’s i aint even scared


Looking good!


----------



## Aeroknow (May 6, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Looking good!


Thanks bro.
Fricken insulators couldn’t get the R21 for today. Another delay


----------



## Aeroknow (May 6, 2021)

Now I got time to make it to my granddaughters first swimming lesson


----------



## cannabineer (May 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> bbroygwbvgf


I really think you want to cover your mouth when making sounds like that!


----------



## raratt (May 6, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I really think you want to cover your mouth when making sounds like that!


I'm still trying to figure out what color starts with "F". Fartreuse?


----------



## cannabineer (May 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what color starts with "F". Fartreuse?


Fuchsia
Fluorescent [color name], e.g. fluorescent khaki


----------



## smokin away (May 6, 2021)

Mr Hill said:


> I woke up. Made a poo... That's it


Well at least you know your system is working. I was watching Vermin Supreme on the tube and he was smoking his fancy pipe. I got mine out and it needed cleaning. Got a haircut and now I'm burning and that's it for today except for more eating.


----------



## curious2garden (May 6, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Probably stuck in a building then got stuck on a boat that got stuck in a canal.


----------



## DCcan (May 6, 2021)

smokin away said:


> Well at least you know your system is working. I was watching Vermin Supreme on the tube and he was smoking his fancy pipe. I got mine out and it needed cleaning. Got a haircut and now I'm burning and that's it for today except for more eating.
> View attachment 4895737


I didn't see Vermin Supreme in the last election due to Covid, someone told me he was dead....looks like he got better!
Lost the nomination, couldn't cast his curses personally.
Some people panic when he shows up. lol


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 6, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Fuchsia
> Fluorescent [color name], e.g. fluorescent khaki


fava bean!


----------



## cannabineer (May 6, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> fava bean!




However I think flesh tone is closer to this


----------



## raratt (May 6, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> fava bean!


----------



## Rabeats2093 (May 6, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuckin shitrock
> View attachment 4895222
> 12’s and 14’s i aint even scared


Shouldn’t be it’s ultralight “1/2 lol


----------



## Aeroknow (May 6, 2021)

Rabeats2093 said:


> Shouldn’t be it’s ultralight “1/2 lol


I got my dick wet hangin 4x8 durock on exterior scaffolding for almost a year before i started hanging sheetrock. That was back in ‘92 lol. We would usually be hangin 5/8 sheetrock on our framing interior. Got a fucked up neck and back to prove it lol.
Union drywall/lather here. You a hanger?


----------



## Rabeats2093 (May 6, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I got my dick wet hangin 4x8 durock on exterior scaffolding for almost a year before i started hanging sheetrock. That was back in ‘92. We would usually be hangin 5/8 actually. Got a fucked up neck and back to prove it lol.
> Union drywall/lather here. You a hanger?


Psft honestly Im a commercial carpenter but yeah have hung a lot of 5/8 type c on lids ...walls interior framing exterior ..insulating ..zip board ceilings all that master of none though ...lather I’m guessing like a taper ..I don’t have the patience for that fire taping first coat all day finishing I feel like I wouldn’t stop messing with it


----------



## Aeroknow (May 6, 2021)

Rabeats2093 said:


> Psft honestly Im a commercial carpenter but yeah have hung a lot of 5/8 type c on lids ...walls interior framing exterior ..insulating ..zip board ceilings all that master of none though ...lather I’m guessing like a taper ..I don’t have the patience for that fire taping first coat all day finishing I feel like I wouldn’t stop messing with it


Lather =metalstud framer. We hang board and lath. This is all around the bay area. We are UBC too. A commercial framer/hanger if you will. But also frame suspended ceilings. Tie 3.4 to it. Shit like that. Pretty much most of a commercial building after the ironworkers do their thing.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (May 6, 2021)

Rabeats2093 said:


> Psft honestly Im a commercial carpenter but yeah have hung a lot of 5/8 type c on lids ...walls interior framing exterior ..insulating ..zip board ceilings all that master of none though ...lather I’m guessing like a taper ..I don’t have the patience for that fire taping first coat all day finishing I feel like I wouldn’t stop messing with it


I don't know a single drywall finisher who is not a stoner, it is too boring to handle with a clear head


----------



## Rabeats2093 (May 6, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> I don't know a single drywall finisher who is not a stoner, it is too boring to handle with a clear head


I love when they say they r gonna start drug testing on the job


----------



## Aeroknow (May 6, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> I don't know a single drywall finisher who is not a stoner, it is too boring to handle with a clear head


I’ve been known to tape on my own side jobs, but i’m not a taper lol.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 6, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> I don't know a single drywall finisher who is not a stoner, it is too boring to handle with a clear head


Cant piss test us. There would be no one on the jobsite lol.


----------



## Rabeats2093 (May 6, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Cant piss test us. There would be no one on the jobsite lol.


Exactly man but that shits over now legal to smoke where ever tobacco can be ....osha states it’s not a violation to drink one cocktail on lunch so what’s wrong with a doobie


----------



## raratt (May 6, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I’ve been known to tape on my own side jobs, but i’m not a taper lol.


I can do it, the fiberglass tape was the best invention I have found.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 6, 2021)

It amazes me how many people don’t realize that sheetrock replaced our old interior lath and plaster system. Drywall is ours! Lmao. Actually we’ve been fighting with the “carpenters” over it ever since back then. But like i said. We are UBC.
If you’re out of a carpenters local and you hang board, or frame with steel studs, you get dispatched out of my lathers local. The biggest out there.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> I can do it, the fiberglass tape was the best invention I have found.


I’ll only use that stuff when taping a cementous board joint. Like before tile.
As far as i know it’s not even fire rated. Paper tape is


----------



## Rabeats2093 (May 6, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> It amazes me how many people don’t realize that sheetrock replaced our old interior lath and plaster system. Drywall is ours! Lmao. Actually we’ve been fighting with the “carpenters” over it ever since back then. But like i said. We are UBC.
> If you’re out of a carpenters local and you hang board, or frame with steel studs, you get dispatched out of my lathers local. The biggest out there.


Well if I’m ever in penisinavaginaville I’ll stop on one of the sites


----------



## Rabeats2093 (May 6, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I’ll only use that stuff when taping a cementous board joint. Like before tile.
> As far as i know it’s not even fire rated. Paper tape is


I love stuffing corrugated decking with therma fiber “safb” and fire spraying almost as much as I love pushing a broom


----------



## Aeroknow (May 6, 2021)

Rabeats2093 said:


> I love stuffing corrugated decking with therma fiber “safb” and fire spraying almost as much as I love pushing a broom


I love sleeping on therma fiber lol.


----------



## Rabeats2093 (May 6, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I love sleeping on therma fiber lol.


Bro no lie I found like a six inch dagger of pure fiber glass in a batt one time


----------



## mudballs (May 6, 2021)

Painted all my #2 nursery pots and others white, 9 not pictured. Hoping to reduce root zone temps, they were too hot today and it only peaked at 91 today


----------



## Aeroknow (May 6, 2021)

Rabeats2093 said:


> I love stuffing corrugated decking with therma fiber “safb” and fire spraying almost as much as I love pushing a broom


When the first slip track came out, top track inside a little wider top track(now it’s slotted track) we would have to cut up the therma fiber and shove in between the two tracks on any fire rated wall. Most of them.
The combination of that and chipping away at fireproofing was pretty standard for many years working tops lol. I don’t miss that shit


----------



## Rabeats2093 (May 6, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> When the first slip track came out, top track inside a little wider top track(now it’s slotted track) we would have to cut up the therma fiber and shove in between the two tracks on any fire rated wall. Most of them.
> The combination of that and chipping away at fireproofing was pretty standard for many years working tops lol.


You know it that’s what we still have to do on some jobs and god forbid some sheet rockers when they top out can’t notch them out ...that slip track is alright but then you have to use wafer head screws have 3/4 for deflection i don’t even get the whole point of deflection well I do but some builds soffits laying on walls just defeats the purpose


----------



## Aeroknow (May 6, 2021)

Rabeats2093 said:


> You know it that’s what we still have to do on some jobs and god forbid some sheet rockers when they top out can’t notch them out ...that slip track is alright but then you have to use wafer head screws have 3/4 for deflection i don’t even get the whole point of deflection well I do but some builds soffits laying on walls just defeats the purpose


It’ll keep changing, and changing, and changing.
When i first got in there was no slip track. There was no pocket lasers either quite yet. The dude who invented the first pocket laser, ended up being made by PLS, was in my trade from a shop i worked for a year or so for.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (May 6, 2021)

Today I thinned down my clone herd, I decided not to make seeds till fall. It took 3 days to get myself up for it. Now I feel bad about culling my extras but, extras be extras! My favorite bowl has been packed expertly, now the healing begins.


----------



## DCcan (May 6, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> It amazes me how many people don’t realize that sheetrock replaced our old interior lath and plaster system. Drywall is ours! Lmao. Actually we’ve been fighting with the “carpenters” over it ever since back then. But like i said. We are UBC.
> If you’re out of a carpenters local and you hang board, or frame with steel studs, you get dispatched out of my lathers local. The biggest out there.


I've seen base coats with horsehair for strength, and later ,they used horsehair matting nailed up and coated with a couple coats.
Pretty sure those walls can stop bullets, what do they add nowadays to the lime base coat? Any fiber material?


----------



## Rabeats2093 (May 6, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> It’ll keep changing, and changing, and changing.
> When i got in there was no slip track. There was no pocket lasers either quite yet. The dude who invented the first pocket laser, ended up being made by PLS, was in my trade from a shop i worked for a year or so for.


That’s pretty awesome . I bet that guys living the life or was ..we use tons of Hilti rotary lasers plumb bobs they even have cross hair lasers that will give you two sides of a square ...gx120s Ramsets even have a hook up for a drill to shoot and twist ceiling wire in


----------



## Aeroknow (May 6, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I've seen base coats with horsehair for strength, and later ,they used horsehair matting nailed up and coated with a couple coats.
> Pretty sure those walls can stop bullets, what do they add nowadays to the lime base coat? Any fiber material?


They got this shit called bullet board i’ve installed before. We put that shit around the pharmacy inside the Palo Alto Va hospital we built.

One of my buddies took a sheet home and shot at it with his 30/30. It only broke when shot on the corner


----------



## Aeroknow (May 6, 2021)

Rabeats2093 said:


> That’s pretty awesome . I bet that guys living the life or was ..we use tons of Hilti rotary lasers plumb bobs they even have cross hair lasers that will give you two sides of a square ...gx120s Ramsets even have a hook up for a drill to shoot and twist ceiling wire in


Twist ceiling wire in? What the hell are we supposed to do now? Nothing? Lol.
3-4 wraps in an inch. I loved framing ceiling and soffits. That was my favorite shit.
I miss shooting them in. Nothing like a big blast next to your melon all day long


----------



## raratt (May 6, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> around the pharmacy inside the Palo Alto Va hospital.


They thinkin they are going to be attacked?


----------



## Aeroknow (May 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> They thinkin they are going to be attacked?


Yes. By the druggies. We would frame the shit like 10” OC too. With 14 ga studs i shit you not.


----------



## Rabeats2093 (May 6, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Twist ceiling wire in? What the hell are we supposed to do now? Nothing? Lol.
> 3-4 wraps in an inch. I loved framing ceiling and soffits. That was my favorite shit.
> I miss shooting in them


Yeah man it’s a a pole for the scorpion lags you put a lag in the pole that also holds your wire ..drill lag in pull down a little then when you drill it spins/ties the wire whamo yeah I prefer framing over anything it’s just face pace and if you can think outside of the box in some cases your golden gravy walls to the deck are nothing when you get into freestanding then you have to get creative but all of it is like riding a bike really


----------



## Rabeats2093 (May 6, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Yes. By the druggies. We would frame the shit like 10” OC too. With 14 ga studs i shit you not.


We just did a armory where the ceilings and walls were 12”oc framing only 18 gauge studs but over framing it got these 4x8 galavanized metal mesh on walls and the ceiling and had to go to the deck with it 12” overlap on all seems crazyyy


----------



## Aeroknow (May 6, 2021)

Rabeats2093 said:


> Yeah man it’s a a pole for the scorpion lags you put a lag in the pole that also holds your wire ..drill lag in pull down a little then when you drill it spins/ties the wire whamo yeah I prefer framing over anything it’s just face pace and if you can think outside of the box in some cases your golden gravy walls to the deck are nothing when you get into freestanding then you have to get creative but all of it is like riding a bike really


Personally i hated getting stuck standing studs on corridor walls. Was prob the stupidest shit we do. Done quite a bit freestanding too. Kickers everywhere! More in strip malls and shit.


----------



## Rabeats2093 (May 6, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Personally i hated getting stuck standing studs on corridor walls. Was prob the stupidest shit we do. Done quite a bit freestanding too. Kickers everywhere!


Haha yup kickers to the deck diagonals on the walls and a bunch of bob marks ..did one they wanted everything freestanding but no exposed kickers had to build sub ceilings to hang wires for grid


----------



## Aeroknow (May 6, 2021)

Rabeats2093 said:


> We just did a armory where the ceilings and walls were 12”oc framing only 18 gauge studs but over framing it got these 4x8 galavanized metal mesh on walls and the ceiling and had to go to the deck with it 12” overlap on all seems crazyyy


So yeah, you most likely frame ceilings with 1-1/2” cold rolled and hat track right?
So, i loved doing that, especially huge ceilings but like i was saying before, framing ceilings and tying our 3.4 lath to it. 1-1/2 and cross furred with 3/4 cold rolled. That was tiring but fun. We would do some crazy arched ceilings.


----------



## Rabeats2093 (May 6, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> So yeah, you most likely frame ceilings with 1-1/2” cold rolled and hat track right?
> So, i loved doing that, especially huge ceilings but like i was saying before, framing ceilings and tying our 3.4 lath to it. 1-1/2 and cross furred with 3/4 cold rolled. That was tiring but fun.


No we tracked two sides of the wall with heavy gauge track pulled off a wall 48c wich would be first ceiling main .sistered two heavy gauge studs together put on that 48 layout then repeated lol


----------



## Aeroknow (May 6, 2021)

Rabeats2093 said:


> No we tracked two sides of the wall with heavy gauge track pulled off a wall 48c wich would be first ceiling main .sistered two heavy gauge studs together put on that 48 layout then repeated lol


I’ve done similar. But we usually, if it’s not a smaller hard lid, would do the 1-1/2” and hat track. There’s a newer suspended ceiling system out that is used allot but i forget what its called. Screw drywall to it too.


----------



## Rabeats2093 (May 6, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I’ve done similar. But we usually, if it’s not a smaller hard lid, would do the 1-1/2” and hat track. There’s a newer suspended ceiling system out that is used allot but i forget what its called. Screw drywall to it too.


Like 650 grid Armstrong’s makes it...yeah ceilings were small under 12ft long and under 8 ft wide


----------



## Aeroknow (May 6, 2021)

Rabeats2093 said:


> Like 650 grid Armstrong’s makes it...yeah ceilings were small under 12ft long and under 8 ft wide


Yes! That’s it


----------



## Aeroknow (May 6, 2021)

Rabeats2093 said:


> Like 650 grid Armstrong’s makes it...yeah ceilings were small under 12ft long and under 8 ft wide


I always think of Robinson when trying to remember the name lmao


----------



## Rabeats2093 (May 6, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Yes! That’s it


That shit goes up quick and being only 27 and not having a lot of experience in ATC 650 is perfect practice snap and go unlike tile ceilings equals borders ...inside outside corners


----------



## Rabeats2093 (May 6, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I always think of Robinson when trying to remember the name lmao


That’s like Clark Dietrich you know who he is


----------



## Aeroknow (May 6, 2021)

Rabeats2093 said:


> That’s like Clark Dietrich you know who he is


Oh yeah


----------



## Rabeats2093 (May 6, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh yeah


One guy walked the whole building looking for that guy one day ....never found him


----------



## Aeroknow (May 6, 2021)

Rabeats2093 said:


> That’s like Clark Dietrich you know who he is


No but the Robinson, Robinson span deck, always fucks me up when trying to remember the name armstrong


----------



## Aeroknow (May 6, 2021)

Rabeats2093 said:


> One guy walked the whole building looking for that guy one day ....never found him


Did he ever find the stud stretcher in the gang box?


----------



## Rabeats2093 (May 6, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Did he ever find the stud stretcher in the gang box?


Nope but I tell him I’ll take a piece of tract 120 inches and he always pulls out his tape


----------



## Aeroknow (May 6, 2021)

Rabeats2093 said:


> Nope but I tell him I’ll take a piece of tract 120 inches and he always pulls out his tape


You gotta tell him he needs to go buy some “framing boots”. Not the “sheet rocker boots”!


----------



## Aeroknow (May 6, 2021)

All this makes me want to get out on a jobsite and put some red chalk in someones hard hat.


----------



## Rabeats2093 (May 6, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> You gotta tell him he needs to go buy some “framing boots”. Not the “sheet rocker boots”!


Ohh shit the ones with the black laces right ?


----------



## Aeroknow (May 6, 2021)

Rabeats2093 said:


> Ohh shit the ones with the black laces right ?


Sure!


----------



## Rabeats2093 (May 6, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> All this makes me want to get out on a jobsite and put some red chalk in someones hard hat.


8 guys out because of covid three positive five waiting test results


----------



## Aeroknow (May 6, 2021)

Rabeats2093 said:


> Ohh shit the ones with the black laces right ?


Oh and once the ol’ 120” stops working bust out with the 119 and 8 shit


----------



## Rabeats2093 (May 6, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh and once the ol’ 120” stops working bust out with the 119 and 8 shit


Haha I like asking them if it looks straight from there....looks like a chicken looking for a tick in 4inch grass . he tries so fucking hard though .


----------



## Aeroknow (May 6, 2021)

Rabeats2093 said:


> 8 guys out because of covid three positive five waiting test results


One of my brothers is a union plumber. He just got the covid a couple weeks ago. Turned his jobsite into a ghost town for a minute.


----------



## Rabeats2093 (May 6, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> One of my brothers is a union plumber. He just got the covid a couple weeks ago. Turned his jobsite into a ghost town for a minute.


We went to work till 12 then had to leave first day on big job we all been waiting for ...16 ten plex buildings !


----------



## StonedGardener (May 6, 2021)

Built bridge over gorge from house to glass studio (shed). Saw my first "fisher" (mammal) this morning. They eat everything, porcupines to carrion.....cats is a real favorite. Very elusive. Cut up a shit-ton fresh oak to make charcoal. Also, caught a hefty buzz......all day long. That "up in smoke" is a lot of work..


----------



## manfredo (May 6, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Built bridge over gorge from house to glass studio (shed). Saw my first "fisher" (mammal) this morning. They eat everything, porcupines to carrion.....cats is a real favorite. Very elusive. Cut up a shit-ton fresh oak to make charcoal. Also, caught a hefty buzz......all day long. That "up in smoke" is a lot of work..View attachment 4896031


Looks beautiful. I need a spot like that to hide out for the summers!! Growing up we had a small cottage on a lake in PA., complete with the babbling brook and little footbridge like yours! Fond memories.


----------



## StonedGardener (May 6, 2021)

Thanks dude. I f'ing love living here, it's very rural. Did put my time in though, in the real world. Over 40 yrs. traveling,meetings, crowds,asshats galore. Now, serenity, a multitude of hobbies/passions,quiet, very dark at night (no lights around....great for telescopes......blahblahblah......always ripped about now. Thanks again..........get some of the nature shit again, like you did in PA.


----------



## StonedGardener (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Grandpapy (May 6, 2021)

I sure am glad that was an earthquake. I thought I was losing my balance.
https://twitter.com/search?q=#earthquake&src=trend_click&vertical=trends


----------



## StonedGardener (May 6, 2021)

Trippy shot


----------



## raratt (May 7, 2021)

Headed out to get the Mrs a new ID card today, it's only been expired since 2018... Mornin all.


----------



## mudballs (May 7, 2021)

mudballs said:


> Painted all my #2 nursery pots and others white, 9 not pictured. Hoping to reduce root zone temps, they were too hot today and it only peaked at 91 today
> View attachment 4895984


Update: worked like a charm...89degrees and the pots are cool to the touch. Paint your wagons, it works amazingly


----------



## lokie (May 7, 2021)

mudballs said:


> Update: worked like a charm...89degrees and the pots are cool to the touch. Paint your wagons, it works amazingly
> View attachment 4896533


----------



## mudballs (May 7, 2021)

Lee Marvin, legit badass


----------



## doublejj (May 7, 2021)

lokie said:


>


My favorite movie of all time. This movie is about the area where my farm is located, gold country. There is an old gold mine on our farm near Nevada City...


----------



## doublejj (May 7, 2021)




----------



## farmingfisherman (May 7, 2021)

Worked today, while at it I bought a $22 strawberry rhubarb pie  and a 4x8x14 cedar garden bed built out of stuff that will likely be around as long as I have left on this warming marble.


----------



## raratt (May 7, 2021)

Mrs wanted to bail on getting the new ID, rescheduled for the 18th. Pulled out some lemongrass plants and replaced them with a sage plant so I'm giving them away to someone who wants them. Need to find a spot for the Thai Basil that smells like weed. Ahi tuna steak thawing, beer shelf is full. Grabbed a big bag of ice so I'll probably do bubble hash tomorrow. Buds and suds in a bit.


----------



## Metasynth (May 7, 2021)

27 mile bike ride, about 2000 feet in elevation gain


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 7, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Worked today, while at it I bought a $22 strawberry rhubarb pie  and a 4x8x14 cedar garden bed built out of stuff that will likely be around as long as I have left on this warming marble.


Crocs in the bed.


----------



## doublejj (May 7, 2021)

Dropped almost 5g's at the local Greenhouse Megastore in Sacramento today.... 
This is material to black out the end walls of 2 30x60 greenhouses....hard plastic. and 2 passive 5'x6' light trap air vents


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 7, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Dropped almost 5g's at the local Greenhouse Megastore in Sacramento today....
> View attachment 4896698


Shit, get it done old man


----------



## doublejj (May 7, 2021)

Gary Goodson said:


> Shit, get it done old man


the crew has to have something to keep them busy while were tied up at the dock between seasons....I'm always thinking of them


----------



## manfredo (May 7, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Worked today, while at it I bought a $22 strawberry rhubarb pie  and a 4x8x14 cedar garden bed built out of stuff that will likely be around as long as I have left on this warming marble.


That pie sounds soooo good!  A pic and I might jizz myself 

I think I finally got my appetite back. Maybe it was the vaccination. I was so freakin tired, no appetite...I even lost about 10 pounds, but I feel like I am on the re-bound. I also have NOT smoked any rosin in about a week. I actually didn't sleep for shit for about 4-5 nights like my body was going through withdrawal from that shit. Moderation! 

Got a shitload done today, and even got my ears lowered! 

Sent my HP laptop off for service today under warranty. To California, by Fed Ex ground, the cheap bastards...So I probably won't have my laptop for a month !!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 7, 2021)

fire it up


----------



## doublejj (May 7, 2021)

doublejj said:


> the crew has to have something to keep them busy while were tied up at the dock between seasons....I'm always thinking of them


going to use this material to permanently replace this Panda Plastic that the crew has to put up and remove every light dep run....I spoil them i know


----------



## TXskunkKush (May 7, 2021)

Proud of got my order in from 207Genetics and my tracking information from seed supreme so there’s that lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 7, 2021)

A bowl of Keef by the campfire that's mity nice


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That pie sounds soooo good!  A pic and I might jizz myself
> 
> I think I finally got my appetite back. Maybe it was the vaccination. I was so freakin tired, no appetite...I even lost about 10 pounds, but I feel like I am on the re-bound. I also have NOT smoked any rosin in about a week. I actually didn't sleep for shit for about 4-5 nights like my body was going through withdrawal from that shit. Moderation!
> 
> ...


Enjoy!


----------



## manfredo (May 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> A bowl of Keef by the campfire that's mity niceView attachment 4896740


I broke out some full bubble hash in hopes of better sleep!

Holy shit...Using my old laptop and it might be possessed!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I broke out some full bubble hash in hopes of better sleep!
> 
> Holy shit...Using my old laptop and it might be possessed!!


Rest well we have your back


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 7, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Rest well we have your back View attachment 4896796


That Spawn figure is dope af


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 7, 2021)

Gary Goodson said:


> That Spawn figure is dope af


Thanks for that and


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 7, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> 27 mile bike ride, about 2000 feet in elevation gain


Need to do that more in the future.


----------



## StonedGardener (May 7, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> View attachment 4896818


I miss my Haflingers, although I preferred the Grizzly's.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I miss my Haflingers, although I preferred the Grizzly's.



These?

I'll stick with my Haflingers...


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 8, 2021)

Today I learned about invasive worms.  




__





Stopping the spread of jumping worms calls for vigilance


The jumping worm, an invasive species new to Oregon, harms the soil by reducing it to granules, making it more porous and less able to retain water. Here's how to identify jumping worms and help stop their spread.




extension.oregonstate.edu


----------



## raratt (May 8, 2021)

Didn't do much today, my back is messing with my hip again. Hacked up a rack of ribs to throw some on the Q for dinner, and picked up some potato salad along with beer at the store. It's not as good as what the Mrs makes but it was easier. Buds and suds in progress.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 8, 2021)

Got about 3 inches and cleaned up the lower branches


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 8, 2021)

Uppotted my seedlings. Ready to get them all sexed out and in their final homes.


----------



## Metasynth (May 8, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Uppotted my seedlings. Ready to get them all sexed out and in their final homes.View attachment 4897352


Geeze, I’m so behind, I need to pop beans ASAP

All I did today was hang out with my kiddo and spend $200 on sushi for my dads birthday.

Somehow he made it through last year with Parkinson’s and pneumonia (those who know, know), and managed to get vaccinated this year. He’s fully inoculated by now.


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 8, 2021)

One of the highlights of our day, locals peacocking in the hood.


----------



## DCcan (May 9, 2021)

Did a few hikes last week.
Old colonial Burying Ground, just rough stones for markers, and the Indian trail to their last redoubt in the hills.


300 million year old caldera (with a snow squall) and the stream running thru the collapsed caldera dike wall.


Ocean side lunch spot, and too windy and high tide, still have to do some work at the lighthouse.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 9, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Did a few hikes last week.
> Old colonial Burying Ground and the Indian trail to their last redoubt in the hills.
> View attachment 4897546View attachment 4897547
> 
> ...


Oh the Bathroom memories, there's a large restaurant just to the south that seats about 50 that serves Fried Clams. use caution.lol


----------



## DCcan (May 9, 2021)

Nothing like bad seafood to ruin a party, couldn't look at shrimp for almost 5 years.


----------



## DCcan (May 9, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Oh the Bathroom memories, there's a large restaurant just to the south that seats about 50 that serves Fried Clams. use caution.lol


That restaurant is now multi million dollar homes, he bought a $800,000 motor home and fled to FL and AZ.
He was like an Army cook, boiled or fried everything in the same pans till it tasted the same. Wretched place, every surface was always oily, with an amazing view.


----------



## bam0813 (May 9, 2021)

Not much yet today but I taught one of my pups to fill smart pots yesterday. Getting to old to do it alone


----------



## smokin away (May 9, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I didn't see Vermin Supreme in the last election due to Covid, someone told me he was dead....looks like he got better!
> Lost the nomination, couldn't cast his curses personally.
> Some people panic when he shows up. lol


Ya, he's gotten to be a really neat person to watch. He's on You Tube and I recommend tuning into his High Noon podcast on Saturdays where he chats with viewers about questions they have. He says neat things like "I think it's really something how Jojo held it together during the election while eating all those edibles". That was a while back when Spike interviewed him on Muddied Waters of Freedom.
Gotta love it


----------



## DCcan (May 9, 2021)

smokin away said:


> Ya, he's gotten to be a really neat person to watch. He's on You Tube and I recommend tuning into his High Noon podcast on Saturdays where he chats with viewers about questions they have. He says neat things like "I think it's really something how Jojo held it together during the election while eating all those edibles". That was a while back when Spike interviewed him on Muddied Waters of Freedom.
> Gotta love it


I usually trot away from him to safe distance and figure out what I'm looking at first. The "Horse and Pony Show" was hard to fathom when you stumble around the corner.
Especially when the audience all rushes away with him, to greet an unsuspecting Presidential hopeful.
"Oh boy...voters!", politicians say, not realizing there's a mad wizard riding a hobby horse in the center.


----------



## curious2garden (May 9, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Geeze, I’m so behind, I need to pop beans ASAP
> 
> All I did today was hang out with my kiddo and spend $200 on sushi for my dads birthday.
> 
> Somehow he made it through last year with Parkinson’s and pneumonia (those who know, know), and managed to get vaccinated this year. He’s fully inoculated by now.


I'm so glad he's still fighting the good fight.


Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4897028
> These?
> 
> I'll stick with my Haflingers...


With a leather reinforced opening vs the busy woven belt reinforcement.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 9, 2021)

Had a visitor to my tent today and found some cool shells to make a dragonfly collage for a requested artwork.

to top it all off I got my first compliment on a necklace I made which was thrilling!! I might be making progress !


----------



## doublejj (May 9, 2021)

bam0813 said:


> Not much yet today but I taught one of my pups to fill smart pots yesterday. Getting to old to do it alone


Guard dog hard at work guarding smart pots........we told him to guard, but i guess we weren't really specific about what to guard...


----------



## lokie (May 9, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Guard dog hard at work guarding smart pots........we told him to guard, but i guess we weren't really specific about what to guard...
> View attachment 4897721


That is sleeping on the job, actually.


----------



## doublejj (May 9, 2021)

lokie said:


> That is sleeping on the job, actually.


he lives there 24/7...he's not the one i would startle from his sleep, he loves chasing things. He has caught deer on the farm....just chase them down and hold them until you get there, never harmed them. Go ahead and run, but you'll only go down tired.


----------



## Metasynth (May 10, 2021)

Did the thing today


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 10, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Did the thing today
> 
> View attachment 4898020


Wife and I are getting our 2nd this afternoon.


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Wife and I are getting our 2nd this afternoon.


Wife and I did fine with our second shots, no side effects at all, but we are a bit older.


----------



## Metasynth (May 10, 2021)

Got the J&J, so one and done for me


----------



## curious2garden (May 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> Wife and I did fine with our second shots, no side effects at all, but we are a bit older.


My poor kid is sick as a dog from his second. His wife sailed right through after a short fever.


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My poor kid is sick as a dog from his second. His wife sailed right through after a short fever.


I'm hoping my son does OK with #2, I don't want to listen to it...lol.


----------



## Mohican (May 10, 2021)

Pool is progressing:



Mom's are loving the Kessil 350s:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My poor kid is sick as a dog from his second. His wife sailed right through after a short fever.


Is that normal? Did he have side effects from the first shot?


----------



## Mohican (May 10, 2021)

My daughter is having bad side effects from the second shot. She had covid back in December.


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2021)

Mohican said:


> My daughter is having bad side effects from the second shot. She had covid back in December.


Pfizer or Moderna?


----------



## Mohican (May 10, 2021)

I am two weeks and a few days out from my second shot. I went to the grocery store on Saturday. It was a nice change.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm hoping my son does OK with #2, I don't want to listen to it...lol.


I got my first on Saturday. My shoulder is feeling better now. But I felt like I bounced off a tree. Yesterday it was painful just to lift my elbow above my shoulder. Sucked for sleeping.


----------



## Mohican (May 10, 2021)

Pfizer
Mrs. Mo and I also got Pfizer and had no ill effects.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 10, 2021)

Mohican said:


> Pool is progressing:
> 
> View attachment 4898271
> 
> ...


Find any neat stuff when they dug the hole for the pool, like fossils?


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Find any neat stuff when they dug the hole for the pool, like bodies?


fify


----------



## lokie (May 10, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Find any neat stuff when they dug the hole for the pool, like fossils?


----------



## curious2garden (May 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is that normal? Did he have side effects from the first shot?


No side effects from the first and it's not abnormal. He'll be fine.


----------



## curious2garden (May 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> fify


That's where my mind went.


----------



## Mohican (May 10, 2021)

Expected to find a body when I opened this up:





No bodies - no gold.

It is an existing pool. It is getting a facelift.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DarkWeb (May 10, 2021)

Mohican said:


> Expected to find a body when I opened this up:
> 
> View attachment 4898293
> 
> ...


LOL that's the spot I was thinking!


----------



## Mohican (May 10, 2021)

1969 Anthony Pool


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That's where my mind went.


I considered his heritage.


----------



## curious2garden (May 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> I considered his heritage.


I considered his proclivities.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 10, 2021)

Oh shit. This site isn’t broken anymore. Cool


----------



## curious2garden (May 10, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh shit. This site isn’t broken anymore. Cool


Depends on your definition of 'broken'


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 10, 2021)

2nd shot is in the arm, not sure if it was smart or not but came home got real high and went for a long walk with my beautiful wife. Happy to have gotten it done. Hoping the folks who haven't yet start the process soon. Our local super vaccine center is now accepting walk ins so not to much excuse not to.


----------



## curious2garden (May 10, 2021)

Mohican said:


> Pool is progressing:
> 
> View attachment 4898271
> 
> ...


You going for pebble sheen or pebble fina for the finish? I'm plaster but wanting pebble and can't justify the cost LOL


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I got my first on Saturday. My shoulder is feeling better now. But I felt like I bounced off a tree. Yesterday it was painful just to lift my elbow above my shoulder. Sucked for sleeping.


Same here.. Only side effect I had so I was pretty happy.


----------



## StonedGardener (May 10, 2021)

Retirement is a bitch......View attachment 4896819
View attachment 4896819


DCcan said:


> Did a few hikes last week.
> Old colonial Burying Ground, just rough stones for markers, and the Indian trail to their last redoubt in the hills.
> View attachment 4897546View attachment 4897547
> 
> ...


That's what living is to me! Your shots,beautiful. My environment very similar, but I'm on a lake...wish the ocean too. Never bored, always busy (fun busy). It's very stimulating, which breeds creativity and primitive skills ( I love that shit). Enjoy......how couldn't ya!


----------



## curious2garden (May 10, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Retirement is a bitch......View attachment 4896819
> View attachment 4896819
> ...snip...


?


----------



## ANC (May 11, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> 2nd shot is in the arm, not sure if it was smart or not but came home got real high and went for a long walk with my beautiful wife. Happy to have gotten it done. Hoping the folks who haven't yet start the process soon. Our local super vaccine center is now accepting walk ins so not to much excuse not to.


I once insisted, I'd rather take it in the arse cheek than the arm.... I should have listened.


----------



## curious2garden (May 11, 2021)

ANC said:


> I once insisted, I'd rather take it in the arse cheek than the arm.... I should have listened.


Same here, larger muscle mass, anyway they wouldn't let me moon them at Magic Mountain.


----------



## Metasynth (May 11, 2021)

Having a weird side effect from my vaccine.

got it at noon yesterday...and now I haven’t thought about Penis even one time since then.

Not gonna lie, low key terrified.


----------



## raratt (May 11, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Having a weird side effect from my vaccine.
> 
> got it at noon yesterday...and now I haven’t thought about Penis even one time since then.
> 
> Not gonna lie, low key terrified.


Maybe these flowers will help you feel better

.


----------



## curious2garden (May 11, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Having a weird side effect from my vaccine.
> 
> got it at noon yesterday...and now I haven’t thought about Penis even one time since then.
> 
> Not gonna lie, low key terrified.


Let me know if it falls off.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Having a weird side effect from my vaccine.
> 
> got it at noon yesterday...and now I haven’t thought about Penis even one time since then.
> 
> Not gonna lie, low key terrified.


None at all?


----------



## Metasynth (May 11, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Let me know if it falls off.


In high school, I had a teacher that, when a male student asked him to use the restroom, he liked to reply, “do you really have to go, or do you just want a rubber band?”

To which I replied “If my dick falls off, are you gonna be held liable?”

I don’t think he asked me if I wanted a rubber band after that...


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 11, 2021)

Still alive a kicking!


----------



## bam0813 (May 11, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Having a weird side effect from my vaccine.
> 
> got it at noon yesterday...and now I haven’t thought about Penis even one time since then.
> 
> Not gonna lie, low key terrified.


Strange....its only affected my appetite


----------



## raratt (May 11, 2021)

Ran another feed line to the soaker hose under the raspberries, hopefully it will get enough water now. Glued in a plug into the hole that was in the 1/2 inch line. Pulled the heater out of the flower room and plugged the AC back into the power strip, we'll see how it goes. I need to go pick up some of my meds and get groceries this afternoon, my back/hip is feeling a bit better after taking a couple days off.


----------



## DCcan (May 11, 2021)

My wife was looking like she was going to give me a chore, so I'm hiding...tried to lure me out with hot coffee knowing I can't nap later.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 11, 2021)

DCcan said:


> My wife was looking like she was going to give me a chore, so I'm hiding...tried to lure me out with hot coffee knowing I can't nap later.


My wife tries that too. Coaxing me with either coffee or tea lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> My wife tries that too. Coaxing me with either coffee or tea lol.


I seriously get the same thing lol


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 11, 2021)

Wasted time twice today seeking to have tires put on my work vehicle only to have them denied because my company leases from a shitty fleet company..


----------



## raratt (May 11, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> My wife tries that too. Coaxing me with either coffee or tea lol.


Boobs work better...


----------



## DarkWeb (May 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> Boobs work better...


Every time!


----------



## raratt (May 11, 2021)

OK, went to the Commissary for food, what a shithole. Shelves half filled and they randomly decide to change brands of things no matter how they sold before. I save some money on some things, but I am contemplating shopping somewhere else. The problem is the distance to other grocery stores, and no, no one delivers groceries here. Food put away, beer shelf is filled, left out a steak for dinner. I'm done for the day.


----------



## curious2garden (May 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> OK, went to the Commissary for food, what a shithole. Shelves half filled and they randomly decide to change brands of things no matter how they sold before. I save some money on some things, but I am contemplating shopping somewhere else. The problem is the distance to other grocery stores, and no, no one delivers groceries here. Food put away, beer shelf is filled, left out a steak for dinner. I'm done for the day.


Yup you have to really watch them. They are also mislabelling Select beef as Choice.


----------



## raratt (May 11, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yup you have to really watch them. They are also mislabelling Select beef as Choice.


They have them labeled and placed separately, but charge the same for either grade, WTF?


----------



## go go kid (May 11, 2021)

some sleep way hay, lovely lovely sleep amd then shopping for the first time since lockdown started, so odd with masks on, which i forgot to do thrree times in a row,(first three stops)garage for petrol, supermarket for some small items and the post office lol, but went back to get them from the car. then went to the wholesalers to buy our weekly shop.
so strange with hand wash stations b4 and during the shop, but exalent safeguards. noticed that our supermarket now does free fruit for kids, but they wouldent let me have a banana as i was there with both my parents lol, i realy wanted that banana too lol
but wierd seeing the shops so empty and sad to see all the stores that have gone out of buisness for ever, verry sad..

and boobs are much much better incentive to do something


----------



## curious2garden (May 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> They have them labeled and placed separately, but charge the same for either grade, WTF?


Unfortunately it's not always like that down here.


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> Boobs work better...


They’re directional


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 11, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> They’re directional


Usually after sighting them things look up!


----------



## raratt (May 11, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Usually after sighting them things look up!


As long as they aren't looking down.


----------



## printer (May 11, 2021)

Knew this was going to be a hack job but I even exceeded my expectations there. Because of the complex curves and the booboos among other things I mainly cared about the neck, the rest is just an interface for the strings and me. I did touch up some spots with filler and knew I could sped a few more hours getting it paint ready, well this is not that kind of guitar. Not like the guitar will rust with the rust paint, thank you Tremclad. I was just going to do the orange but saw I had a yellow, not rust paint though, did a poor excuse for a sunburst. But it is in keeping with the concept of the guitar.

Just wait until you see the bridge and control plate. I used some aluminum from hard drives when they were rated in kilobytes. Or whatever. Need to put some dots in the fretboard. Drill the tuner holes, frets, figure out the pickup mounting. Coming along nicely. To put it in perspective, to play I will have to use a towel or something between the guitar and me while playing. Won't be spending much time admiring it. Maybe the acoustic one. Already thinking of it. But I have to complete a guitar and a neck for other people first.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 12, 2021)

I accomplished getting back on the interwebz - signal went out for the fourth time (Thursday very early AM) since November. Back then as a temp fix they ran an above ground cable (to be buried at a later date). It's been mowed 3 times (mostly by commercial lawn services). Took them 4.5 days to fix it this time.


----------



## raratt (May 12, 2021)

Did another run of bubble with the last of the trim I have. Had a little drama when the work bag tried to regurgitate into the second bucket because of the way someone was trying to wring it out.  Grabbed the net for the fish tank and scooped up any escapees. Got about the same as the first run I did. Couldn't bring myself to buy the pink things they call tomatoes at the store for BLT"s so I guess we'll have BL's, I do have some avocado's though...BLA's?
Buds and suds in progress.


----------



## curious2garden (May 12, 2021)

Rebooted the flower room. My reversed female Wedding Cake is just beginning to show balls so I cleaned up her sisters, transplanted and fed them some transplant food and put them with him.

Took a bunch of clones and killed a bunch of clones. Clone area is humming along nicely again. 

I'm stalking my new control panel for my swamp cooler and turns out UPS no longer gives detailed tracking on their site so I'm using another site. They are also using SurePost which means USPS does the final delivery so I have another week of checking my swamp cooler hourly.


----------



## cannabineer (May 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> Did another run of bubble with the last of the trim I have. Had a little drama when the work bag tried to regurgitate into the second bucket because of the way someone was trying to wring it out.  Grabbed the net for the fish tank and scooped up any escapees. Got about the same as the first run I did. Couldn't bring myself to buy the pink things they call tomatoes at the store for BLT"s so I guess we'll have BL's, I do have some avocado's though...BLA's?
> Buds and suds in progress.


Embrace the win of bacon, lettuce, tenderloin.


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 12, 2021)

Worked came home built a new section of fence today out of 7 foot pallets, planted potatoes in coffee bags and milk crates and watered all the plants in the yard.


----------



## raratt (May 13, 2021)

I have a sprinkler to replace today and I need to pick up a replacement extension cord. I'm not planning on doing much else. Edit: oh yeah, I need to cull a bunch more peaches, always fun climbing up a ladder on a hill. I also need to up pot a couple clones. I'm sure the list will get longer somehow.


----------



## raratt (May 13, 2021)

Sprinklers fixed. My shorts are mostly dry now. I have about half the peach tree culled, seems like I find more that need it every time I look up there. Picked up a new extension cord. I have some leftover ribs for dinner and the beer shelf is full, a little early for buds and suds yet, shortly.


----------



## cannabineer (May 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> ~snip~ My shorts are mostly dry now.


When I was younger, this was to be endured. With age, this condition is something for which I say a tiny prayer of thanks.


----------



## printer (May 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> Sprinklers fixed. My shorts are mostly dry now. I have about half the peach tree culled, seems like I find more that need it every time I look up there. Picked up a new extension cord. I have some leftover ribs for dinner and the beer shelf is full, a little early for buds and suds yet, shortly.


So do you run through the sprinkler in slow motion? Oh wait, that is washing the car.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 13, 2021)

Pulled some weeds, set up a soaker hose, fertilized and laid mulch for the cottonwood tree. Also tinted the windows on the house and added door sweeps to the bathrooms. Much cooler. Feels like a whole different house now. The wife is happy. Happy wife/mom = happy home.


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2021)

Mohican said:


> My daughter is having bad side effects from the second shot. She had covid back in December.


How is she doing now? I'm hoping she's over it.


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 13, 2021)

Transplanted peppers after work today. Urban farming rocks!


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 14, 2021)

Happy Friday to the RIU community!


----------



## raratt (May 14, 2021)

I have GOT to finish culling peaches no matter how much my back complains. They should be ready to pick by the end of June or so.
Mornin all.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have GOT to finish culling peaches no matter how much my back complains. They should be ready to pick by the end of June or so.
> Mornin all.


A couple cups of Coffee & 800 mg of Ibuprofen should do it.


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 14, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A couple cups of Coffee & 800 mg of Ibuprofen should do it.


Isn't there a herb that can help with that?


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Isn't there a herb that can help with that?


Oregano?


----------



## Metasynth (May 14, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Isn't there a herb that can help with that?





curious2garden said:


> Oregano?


Hemlock?













No, don’t do that.








































Penis


----------



## raratt (May 14, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Isn't there a herb that can help with that?


That would help me sit on the patio and accomplish nothing all day, except smoke more.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> That would help me sit on the patio and accomplish nothing all day, except smoke more.


^^^^ This ^^^^ Would do it to me as well.


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2021)

Cut, dipped, and placed in root riot plugs, 11 clones (6 Slymer) and (5 Meltdown) last night. I had to use this Subcool method when I couldn't find the inserts for my King Cloner.

This morning they still look happy!


----------



## doublejj (May 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> That would help me sit on the patio and accomplish nothing all day, except smoke more.


this is where the 'Hell I can't smoke all this by myself anyway, I need a crew' idea came from..........


----------



## doublejj (May 14, 2021)

@Aeroknow ......
*Private firefighters fuel tensions while saving California vineyards and mansions*








Private firefighters fuel tensions while saving California vineyards and mansions


Last October, firefighter Ryan Bellanca and his crew battled to keep the raging Glass Fire from devastating an upmarket Napa Valley vineyard.




www.reuters.com


----------



## manfredo (May 14, 2021)

The bottom of my grill is looking a little rough this spring, but a little scrap sheet metal and we're good for another year, maybe, LOL


----------



## doublejj (May 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The bottom of my grill is looking a little rough this spring, but a little scrap sheet metal and we're good for another year, maybe, LOLView attachment 4901051 View attachment 4901050


I know where you can get a new grill........


----------



## doublejj (May 14, 2021)

Flat top or BBQ?......


----------



## raratt (May 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The bottom of my grill is looking a little rough this spring, but a little scrap sheet metal and we're good for another year, maybe, LOLView attachment 4901051 View attachment 4901050





BBQ PRO Gas Grill Parts


----------



## doublejj (May 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> BBQ PRO Gas Grill Parts


DUDE?!.......I had him circling!!


----------



## raratt (May 14, 2021)

doublejj said:


> DUDE?!.......I had him circling!!


But, you gave the grill away...


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 14, 2021)

So I'm watching 'The First 48' and at the end something popped up that looked odd. 

Hmm... that's some serious hardware! 

There's a big difference between 40 cal & 40mm.

Just sayin'.


----------



## raratt (May 14, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> So I'm watching 'The First 48' and at the end something popped up that looked odd.
> View attachment 4901085
> Hmm... that's some serious hardware!
> 
> ...


----------



## raratt (May 14, 2021)

I forgot the AC-130 has a Bofors 40mm cannon.


Formation Flight


----------



## burnbluntz12312 (May 14, 2021)

Transplanted some Orange Sun and Jalapeno peppers. I used to be able to go much hotter, Jalapeno is the limit now however.


----------



## Metasynth (May 14, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Flat top or BBQ?......
> View attachment 4901081


Flat top and an offset smoker


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4901097


My Dad was the guy that made sure that stuff didn't jam. That and all the small arms onboard as well. Yes he could clean a .45, M14. M1A1,M1 Grand and a few others in his sleep.


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 14, 2021)

Worked a long day today but knowing you have a garden to come home to makes it all worth it.


----------



## doublejj (May 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Flat top and an offset smoker


I'm trying to find the proper chef's outfit....


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 14, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I'm trying to find the proper chef's outfit....
> View attachment 4901124


Party!!!


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 14, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Worked a long day today but knowing you have a garden to come home to makes it all worth it.


Nice to have shade.


----------



## manfredo (May 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> I forgot the AC-130 has a Bofors 40mm cannon.
> 
> 
> Formation Flight


Damn, can you imagine getting hit by one of those bad boys? Must have one hell of a range. Scary shit!!


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Damn, can you imagine getting hit by one of those bad boys? Must have one hell of a range. Scary shit!!


Things rip steel up pretty well. Imagine the rainbow shot possible with something like that?


----------



## raratt (May 14, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Things rip steel up pretty well. Imagine the rainbow shot possible with something like that?


It stops vehicles well.


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 14, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Damn, can you imagine getting hit by one of those bad boys? Must have one hell of a range. Scary shit!!


Big clip!


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> It stops vehicles well.


That and anything else it hits I'm guessing. Those exploding rounds?


----------



## srh88 (May 14, 2021)

printer said:


> Knew this was going to be a hack job but I even exceeded my expectations there. Because of the complex curves and the booboos among other things I mainly cared about the neck, the rest is just an interface for the strings and me. I did touch up some spots with filler and knew I could sped a few more hours getting it paint ready, well this is not that kind of guitar. Not like the guitar will rust with the rust paint, thank you Tremclad. I was just going to do the orange but saw I had a yellow, not rust paint though, did a poor excuse for a sunburst. But it is in keeping with the concept of the guitar.
> 
> Just wait until you see the bridge and control plate. I used some aluminum from hard drives when they were rated in kilobytes. Or whatever. Need to put some dots in the fretboard. Drill the tuner holes, frets, figure out the pickup mounting. Coming along nicely. To put it in perspective, to play I will have to use a towel or something between the guitar and me while playing. Won't be spending much time admiring it. Maybe the acoustic one. Already thinking of it. But I have to complete a guitar and a neck for other people first.


Just a single coil in the neck on a single cut? You're a mad man. Post updates


----------



## raratt (May 14, 2021)

@ 4 minutes in.


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> @ 4 minutes in.


Bad day for somebody.


----------



## raratt (May 14, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Bad day for somebody.


There is a 105 mm howitzer onboard also. Proximity fused projectiles.


----------



## Metasynth (May 14, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I'm trying to find the proper chef's outfit....
> View attachment 4901124


No biggie, I’ll bring my own...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 14, 2021)

How the night treating you @MICHI-CAN


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How the night treating you @MICHI-CAN


Better than most TY. Not as well as yours.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 14, 2021)

we will smoke a bowl to make it better


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4901284we will smoke a bowl to make it better


I weed eater slash roto tilled a 4'x 12' overgrown bed today as my big thing. Done sitting if I can help it. But hitting the hash. A hit and more to you.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 14, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I weed eater slash roto tilled a 4'x 12' overgrown bed today as my big thing. Done sitting if I can help it. But hitting the hash. A hit and more to you.


What is the plan for the spot


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What is the plan for the spot


Beets, sunflowers and milkweed this year. I grow a nature sanctuary and food on a lot. I love it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 14, 2021)

The milkweed is for monarch butterfly or something else


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The milkweed is for monarch butterfly or something else


Butter flies and native plant restoration. Were fields. Hard to find now. Hope to release a few clouds of seeds. LOL.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 14, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Butter flies and native plant restoration. Were fields. Hard to find now. Hope to release a few clouds of seeds. LOL.


That's awesome was cutting some wood today and found about 13 or a 100 baby rabbits Odin went nuts he caught one that will never be the same he did not know what he wanted to do so he held it down and drooled on it now when I say he held it down he did this with his head lol the little one would make a noise and Odin would let it go and catch it again it looked like a drounded rat and Odin looking like the dog off of over the hedg play play


----------



## Grandpapy (May 14, 2021)

I went downtown to look for a job, then hung out in front of the drugstore.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That's awesome was cutting some wood today and found about 13 or a 100 baby rabbits Odin went nuts he caught one that will never be the same he did not know what he wanted to do so he held it down and drooled on it now when I say he held it down he did this with his head lol the little one would make a noise and Odin would let it go and catch it again it looked like a drounded rat and Odin looking like the dog off of over the hedg play play


I've got rabbits galore. Organic lawn. Dog has the instinct also. Only playing. Cost a few life. He is a dog. 
Awaiting deer trying to eat my lilies or racoon twins just being hoodlums. 

Got a few starters outside finally.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 14, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I went downtown to look for a job, then hung out in front of the drugstore.


And did you run into your landlord there


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 14, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I went downtown to look for a job, then hung out in front of the drugstore.


Love t. Loading Thourhgood now. TY.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And did you run into your landlord there


Yea, and the sob got me to charge the mower and get it out of the garage.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 14, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Yea, and the sob got me to charge the mower and get it out of the garage.


Charge? Wow. GrandPappy? Higher tech than my string yanking self. LOL.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 15, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> When I was younger, this was to be endured. With age, this condition is something for which I say a tiny prayer of thanks.


When I was young, I had no sense, 
Stuck my dick in an electric fence. 
It curled my hairs, it tickled my balls, 
It made me crap my overalls.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 15, 2021)

Put outdoor out to harden off. Only may 14th, 3 days earlier than last years crop.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (May 15, 2021)

Plasti-dip coated the outside of 3 one-gallon Bell jars for bud curing. 

Installed a new oven-stovetop range after the old one decided to shoot sparks at us on Thursday.


----------



## go go kid (May 15, 2021)

spent the day gardening untill my father had A bad trip and cut his head open, hit his knee and skinned his arm. he was ok, but if you had seen it, you would have freaked out, i thaught hed done some serious damage to himself, good job hes a tough nut.


----------



## go go kid (May 15, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> Put outdoor out to harden off. Only may 14th, 3 days earlier than last years crop.


im lucky enough to have hardened 2 of my outdoor plants off allready. congrats ongetting them there


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 15, 2021)

Nearly completed the last of the parking strip sheet mulching. Be really happy to have this project done!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 15, 2021)

Yup yup I did that


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 15, 2021)

go go kid said:


> im lucky enough to have hardened 2 of my outdoor plants off allready. congrats ongetting them there


Managed to mix 30 gallons of my soil. Transplanted 7 girls to full throttle food while keeping small enough to bring in under some additional light. Hardened already. All I managed. Son slept till late afternoon. Raining. No veggies in yet. First night I can leave stuff out with out frost concerns. 

I found these 3 next to my hose. Cannot be! In MI and not by my hand. We'll see.


----------



## lokie (May 15, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Managed to mix 30 gallons of my soil. Transplanted 7 girls to full throttle food while keeping small enough to bring in under some additional light. Hardened already. All I managed. Son slept till late afternoon. Raining. No veggies in yet. First night I can leave stuff out with out frost concerns.
> 
> I found these 3 next to my hose. Cannot be! In MI and not by my hand. We'll see. View attachment 4901817View attachment 4901818View attachment 4901819


Found weed is always a welcomed occasion.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 15, 2021)

lokie said:


> Found weed is always a welcomed occasion.


This is true. Gonna just give it water and keep upright. Maybe that short season outdoor I've spent years searching for. Maybe ragweed. LOL. A fun diversion at least. 

Safe and satisfying evening to all.


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2021)

go go kid said:


> spent the day gardening untill my father had A bad trip and cut his head open, hit his knee and skinned his arm. he was ok, but if you had seen it, you would have freaked out, i thaught hed done some serious damage to himself, good job hes a tough nut.


Head wounds bleed like a motherfucker, scary huh? How is he?


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2021)

The control panel on my swamp cooler WAS the issue, yah me! Now to buy a new plastic front grill to fix the 2 f'n plastic fingers that hold it in place. I did the make it work fix and drilled holes through the face to safety wire it in place! (@raratt you'd almost think I was a crew chief). Cheap ass f'n plastics, back in my day plastics had ample petroleum so they didn't turn brittle as soon. But the entire front grill is only 23 bucks so I'm mollified.


----------



## raratt (May 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> safety wire it in place!


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4901865


Guilty confession:
I have my own personal pair of those. They are a little smaller than the ones you guys use but I have tiny hands (I wear a 5 1/2 surgical glove  ). They rank amongst my most valuable tools LOL

Safety wire fixes everything

BTW I'm sure my female card was just revoked for admitting this


----------



## raratt (May 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> a crew chief


Can you kick tires?


----------



## raratt (May 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Guilty confession:
> I have my own personal pair of those. They are a little smaller than the ones you guys use but I have tiny hands (I wear a 5 1/2 surgical glove  ). They rank amongst my most valuable tools LOL
> 
> Safety wire fixes everything
> ...


Nah, women with tools are OK.


----------



## raratt (May 15, 2021)

I accomplished refilling the beer shelf, it's all about priorities. My back has been giving me warning signals so I need to listen and chill for a bit.


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> Can you kick tires?


----------



## DCcan (May 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> Nah, women with tools are OK.


I think its a nut wrench under there


----------



## DCcan (May 15, 2021)

I'm out of beer, it seems to have evaporated this afternoon after moving rocks.
Had to put a baby robin back in his bush, and got a patch of poppys and phlox planted....and no beer.


----------



## curious2garden (May 15, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I'm out of beer, it seems to have evaporated this afternoon after moving rocks.
> Had to put a baby robin back in his bush, and got a patch of poppys and phlox planted....and no beer.


Life is f'n cruel, I feel your problem!!


----------



## cannabineer (May 15, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I'm out of beer, it seems to have evaporated this afternoon after moving rocks.
> Had to put a baby robin back in his bush, and got a patch of poppys and phlox planted....and no beer.


Next time, don’t make the beer move rocks.


----------



## lokie (May 15, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I think its a nut wrench under there



Ya never know


----------



## DCcan (May 15, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Next time, don’t make the beer move rocks.


Usually I try to flush my rocks with beer.
I found a stolen beer except I just read the label, its craft cider and I'm screwed.
Maybe I can trade it back to my daughter for a beer


----------



## lokie (May 15, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Usually I try to flush my rocks with beer.
> I found a stolen beer except I just read the label, its craft cider and I'm screwed.
> Maybe I can trade it back to my daughter for a beer


Ransom beer?


----------



## DCcan (May 15, 2021)

lokie said:


> Ransom beer?
> View attachment 4901895


That failed, a screech and its gone too... writing *MINE!* on it didn't prove ownership.


----------



## cannabineer (May 15, 2021)

DCcan said:


> That failed, a screech and its gone too... writing *MINE!* on it didn't prove ownership.









to reliably Taiwan on


----------



## DCcan (May 15, 2021)

Looks delicious, looks full, and cold. definitely *M!NE. 
*I found a dunkel weisbier, and a 2% [email protected] beer, looks like hash night instead


----------



## cannabineer (May 15, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Looks delicious, looks full, and cold. definitely *M!NE.
> *I found a dunkel weisbier, and a 2% [email protected] beer, looks like hash night instead


Dunkelweißbier sounds like an oxymoron, I mean “dark white” ...


----------



## DCcan (May 15, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Dunkelweißbier sounds like an oxymoron, I mean “dark white” ...


Thats what I said the first time I heard it, especially with doppelbock added in.
Originially Weízen for wheat, but lighter in color, so weiss instead


----------



## cannabineer (May 15, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Thats what I said the first time I heard it, especially with doppelbock added in.
> Originially Weízen for wheat, but lighter in color, so weiss instead


Heller Doppelbock can be hella good


----------



## StonedGardener (May 15, 2021)

Sledged wedges into fallen basswood tree, which is in creek just before emptying into lake. Have tons of beer. Beer math is not a fun thing to do, but .....


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 15, 2021)

Finished sheet mulching part of our yard. We now have a 1000 square feet less lawn to mow. In place of it we now have a native habitat garden, three small raised beds filled with veggies, bird baths, large stone, nurse logs, stumps and three large loads of bark chips.


----------



## StonedGardener (May 15, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Finished sheet mulching part of our yard. We now have a 1000 square feet less lawn to mow. In place of it we now have a native habitat garden, three small raised beds filled with veggies, bird baths, large stone, nurse logs, stumps and three large loads of bark chips.


Now your talking! We do same thing, lot bordered by gardens and many gardens within yard limits mowing and looks great.....stones(love working with it,building,shaping,art medium,French drain, birds galore,catch migrations each year,woods to admire and use, got it all, that's what scares me..


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2021)

Looks like the son's DVR is a paperweight. It's 10 years old and with the amount of dust we get in the house it is no surprise. I guess I can order a "genie mini" that connects to the main DVR for less than a whole new one. They say I can order one online, but it looks like I get to call them instead.


----------



## go go kid (May 16, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Managed to mix 30 gallons of my soil. Transplanted 7 girls to full throttle food while keeping small enough to bring in under some additional light. Hardened already. All I managed. Son slept till late afternoon. Raining. No veggies in yet. First night I can leave stuff out with out frost concerns.
> 
> I found these 3 next to my hose. Cannot be! In MI and not by my hand. We'll see. View attachment 4901817View attachment 4901818View attachment 4901819


think i may take aleaf out of your book and bring mine in to some adiitional light, i got autos for the first time and think just leaving them outside was ok for an experiment, but the results are not good enough for my liking so just outside was ok


curious2garden said:


> Head wounds bleed like a motherfucker, scary huh? How is he?





curious2garden said:


> Head wounds bleed like a motherfucker, scary huh? How is he?


yeah, it wouldent stop and hes 80, so that soesnt help, but fortunatly hes ok now and back at work today killing it, but im a little worried because hes been easily wound up today. smore then a little concerning. hope hes ok and nothing lasting, we may not bet along too well 
but i love him dearly


----------



## go go kid (May 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> I accomplished refilling the beer shelf, it's all about priorities. My back has been giving me warning signals so I need to listen and chill for a bit.


that reminds me i have a 30 bottle of red wine kit needing my attention. thank you


----------



## go go kid (May 16, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I'm out of beer, it seems to have evaporated this afternoon after moving rocks.
> Had to put a baby robin back in his bush, and got a patch of poppys and phlox planted....and no beer.


that reminds me, i have a kilo of poppy seeds to plant out lol will it never end this planting , i curse these green fingers of mine lol


----------



## go go kid (May 16, 2021)

oops, just found a kilo and a quater bag full of heads too


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 16, 2021)

Only the goodest seeds come in a corked vial.


----------



## xtsho (May 16, 2021)

A sound no homeowner wants to here is the sound of water spraying inside a wall. That's what I heard last night. Ran out and shut off the water to the house. Cut the wall open and found that that damn crimped polybutylene pipe they stopped using years ago had sprung a leak. 

I've already had to crawl under the house and replace some of it with PEX but I should have just done it all. It's not if but when that crappy pipe fails. I just haven't been willing to tear open the walls to replace it but It's now a priority summer project to replace all that crappy pipe. I have a roll of PEX so I replaced the run under the house to the kitchen while I was down there. This was the hot water from the water heater. I'm sure glad they had everything I needed at Home Depot. Sharkbite fittings make things easy.

I'm also glad I worked construction years ago. At least I'm able to do things myself. It would have been $500 if I had to call a plumber.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 16, 2021)

Okay I'm tagging out for now will get more later


----------



## xtsho (May 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Okay I'm tagging out for now will get more laterView attachment 4902421


Do you have a splitter? If not it would be worth renting one. But get that away from the side of the house asap. Damn I wish I had a fireplace.


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2021)

xtsho said:


> get that away from the side of the house asap.


Agreed, I have a friend that had to replace the framing on the end of her garage because the wood stacked against it brought termites into it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 16, 2021)

Me and it won't be there long love my fire


----------



## xtsho (May 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Me and it won't be there long love my fire



And what's up with that gutter? It looks like it's seen better days.


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2021)

xtsho said:


> And what's up with that gutter? It looks like it's seen better days.


It's sleeping.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 16, 2021)

Haft to clean the fence line frist ha ha ha


xtsho said:


> And what's up with that gutter? It looks like it's seen better days.


Lived here two years now guess you could say that I'm slacking


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 16, 2021)

xtsho said:


> A sound no homeowner wants to here is the sound of water spraying inside a wall. That's what I heard last night. Ran out and shut off the water to the house. Cut the wall open and found that that damn crimped polybutylene pipe they stopped using years ago had sprung a leak.
> 
> I've already had to crawl under the house and replace some of it with PEX but I should have just done it all. It's not if but when that crappy pipe fails. I just haven't been willing to tear open the walls to replace it but It's now a priority summer project to replace all that crappy pipe. I have a roll of PEX so I replaced the run under the house to the kitchen while I was down there. This was the hot water from the water heater. I'm sure glad they had everything I needed at Home Depot. Sharkbite fittings make things easy.
> 
> I'm also glad I worked construction years ago. At least I'm able to do things myself. It would have been $500 if I had to call a plumber.


I have to laugh, in 2017 I covered my garage ceiling with 1/4" Luan that I stained dark and polyurethaned. It was a cheap and attractive way to have a nicer looking ceiling in there instead of exposed boards and pipes, electrical lines, etc. I also put painted furring strips over all the seams of the luan. Cheap and easy.

A couple years after, I noticed some things I had hanging on the wall were wet. Then I saw a drip. Fuck!

I got a Sawzall and cut out a hole in the Luan and saw what happened. 

One of the brad nails holding up the furring strips perfectly penetrated the water line. It sealed for a couple years until the Brad nail rusted and then the leak started. Was an easy fix and patch.

You just never know what's going to fuck you.

The adventures of home ownership I guess.


----------



## xtsho (May 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Haft to clean the fence line frist ha ha haView attachment 4902423View attachment 4902424
> 
> Lived here two years now guess you could say that I'm slacking


So you hauled that in? I bet your neighbors just love the sound of the chainsaw as you cut it up.


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I bet your neighbors just love the sound of the chainsaw


Meh.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 16, 2021)

xtsho said:


> So you hauled that in? I bet your neighbors just love the sound of the chainsaw as you cut it up.


Hay I didn't start until 9:00 this morning


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (May 16, 2021)

Pulled camper to campground setup camp and haven’t done a damn thing since. I’m taking a few days to relax way to much going on for someone who’s retired.


----------



## xtsho (May 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hay I didn't start until 9:00 this morning


I'm a nice guy. I always wait until at least 10:00 am to start making noise. Plus I'm usually too lazy to get started with anything before then.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 16, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I'm a nice guy. I always wait until at least 10:00 am to start making noise. Plus I'm usually too lazy to get started with anything before then.


O it is pay back for what I call stock car mechanics evil laughter from the rafter


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 16, 2021)

Thanks for reminding me why I never want to own a house again. Lol.


----------



## go go kid (May 16, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4901889
> Ya never know
> View attachment 4901889


i would have hit that too, good job you warned me, its never happened to me, but it scares me to death it actualy happening


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2021)

Drip line I put in under the raspberries wasn't putting out water quick enough for me so I put in a few adjustable bubblers. They should be good and soaked in 15 minutes now. Beer shelf is filled, burgers for dinner. Still taking it easy on my back for another day, I can walk without limping at least.


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2021)

go go kid said:


> i would have hit that too, good job you warned me, its never happened to me, but it scares me to death it actualy happening


It hits back.


----------



## go go kid (May 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> It hits back.


i know, thats what worrys me lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 16, 2021)

Displayed all the shell jewelry I made in an orderly fashion. One is a birthday gift for my sister.


----------



## go go kid (May 16, 2021)

makes me wonder what im doing growing veggies and plants 24/7 when i see creation of a differant sort. not that cutting and polishing gemstones for a living isnt fun


----------



## lokie (May 16, 2021)

go go kid said:


> i would have hit that too, good job you warned me, its never happened to me, but it scares me to death it actualy happening


I know some "Wanchese" that threw a party for their brother.

The party girl turned out to be a guy.

The unsuspecting birthday boy got one he'll of a shock, jumped up and run out of the party.

That guy has never been all together since.


----------



## go go kid (May 16, 2021)

lokie said:


> I know some "Wanchese" that threw a party for their brother.
> 
> The party girl turned out to be a guy.
> 
> ...


now that would prob be my reacton although i might laugh at him and ask why he does it without asking if the guys bi sexual


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 16, 2021)

Well it's trying to rain but I God of fire said I'm having a fireand yes I said that ha ha ha ha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 16, 2021)

And not the quote the douchebag on blade but I would be a naughty God good thing I'm not


----------



## Aeroknow (May 16, 2021)

xtsho said:


> A sound no homeowner wants to here is the sound of water spraying inside a wall. That's what I heard last night. Ran out and shut off the water to the house. Cut the wall open and found that that damn crimped polybutylene pipe they stopped using years ago had sprung a leak.
> 
> I've already had to crawl under the house and replace some of it with PEX but I should have just done it all. It's not if but when that crappy pipe fails. I just haven't been willing to tear open the walls to replace it but It's now a priority summer project to replace all that crappy pipe. I have a roll of PEX so I replaced the run under the house to the kitchen while I was down there. This was the hot water from the water heater. I'm sure glad they had everything I needed at Home Depot. Sharkbite fittings make things easy.
> 
> I'm also glad I worked construction years ago. At least I'm able to do things myself. It would have been $500 if I had to call a plumber.


Sharkbite fittings won’t pass inspection but they work.
Only pex system i like is type A. I’m not a plumber @srh88
But type B(home depot lowes)sucks

type A needs an expansion tool, type B uses cheap ass crimps. And the ID of type B pipe is less than type A.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 16, 2021)

Cream asparagus soup mushrooms onions new potatoes


----------



## cannabineer (May 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Cream asparagus soup mushrooms onions new potatoesView attachment 4902654


You should share the recipe in my food thread





__





Bear’s Kitchen: a T&T foodie thread


After a cursory search, I couldn’t find a recent “yummy things” thread here. Today’s midday meal showcases some of my latest food preparation successes. This post is about a recipe for lamb I learned from a fellow undergrad of Sicilian descent. Step 1 is good lamb. Walmart had these. The...



rollitup.org


----------



## go go kid (May 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Cream asparagus soup mushrooms onions new potatoesView attachment 4902654


so you have a glut of asparagus to keep your recapies alive, it shitty weather here and ts not growingads itshouldand its also taking its time producing new growth on yearold plants that should be growing heds to gain energy for the real growth next year and then its ready forcutting on year three. and we have 6 raised beds dedicated to them


----------



## cannabineer (May 16, 2021)

go go kid said:


> so you have a glut of asparagus to keep your recapies alive, it shitty weather here and ts not growingads itshouldand its also taking its time producing new growth on yearold plants that should be growing heds to gain energy for the real growth next year and then its ready forcutting on year three. and we have 6 raised beds dedicated to them


Have you been smoking the antichrist’s asparagus?


----------



## go go kid (May 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Have you been smoking the antichrist’s asparagus?


i thin som ofthem are def antchrist plants lol


----------



## cannabineer (May 16, 2021)

go go kid said:


> i thin som ofthem are def antchrist plants lol


They might need backcrossed


----------



## xtsho (May 16, 2021)

Put a couple more sprayers on my ghetto sprinkler system that waters the front yard. It's just some 1/2" tubing and the cheap $2 sprayers on spikes. But it's worked for years and you can't really see them. Plus they do what they're supposed to do and irrigate the ground. No timer but I just turn on the water and the entire front yard is taken care of.


Aeroknow said:


> Sharkbite fittings won’t pass inspection but they work.
> Only pex system i like is type A. I’m not a plumber @srh88
> But type B(home depot lowes)sucks
> 
> type A needs an expansion tool, type B uses cheap ass crimps. And the ID of type B pipe is less than type A.


I'm not trying to pass inspection but I trust the sharkbites more than I trust those old crimped polybutylene pipes. I'm going to replace everything with PEX and I won't be using sharbites. I'll do it the proper way. Those damn sharbites are too expensive anyways. They're great for a quick fix though.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 16, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Put a couple more sprayers on my ghetto sprinkler system that waters the front yard. It's just some 1/2" tubing and the cheap $2 sprayers on spikes. But it's worked for years and you can't really see them. Plus they do what they're supposed to do and irrigate the ground. No timer but I just turn on the water and the entire front yard is taken care of.
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to pass inspection but I trust the sharkbites more than I trust those old crimped polybutylene pipes. I'm going to replace everything with PEX and I won't be using sharbites. I'll do it the proper way. Those damn sharbites are too expensive anyways. They're great for a quick fix though.


Seriously, look into buying or renting the compression tool from a plumbing supply house and type A pipe and fittings Uponor is the most common brand.


----------



## curious2garden (May 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> They might need backcrossed


Or doublecrossed


----------



## xtsho (May 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Seriously, look into buying or renting the compression tool from a plumbing supply house and type A pipe and fittings Uponor is the most common brand.


That was the plan.


----------



## go go kid (May 16, 2021)

go go kid said:


> that reminds me, i have a kilo of poppy seeds to plant out lol will it never end this planting , i curse these green fingers of mine lol


lol, itbturnedout to be nearer three kilos and i have 3 kilos of heads left lol


----------



## go go kid (May 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Or doublecrossed


yes, def 
more like double crossed


----------



## DCcan (May 17, 2021)

go go kid said:


> lol, itbturnedout to be nearer three kilos and i have 3 kilos of heads left lol


First is seeds left on ground/ Oct, second is started indoors on 18 hrs, changed to 13 hrs, transplanted.
Hungarian Blues, Laurens Purples

Third is a perennial I just moved, _Oriental poppy?, anyone know?




_


----------



## go go kid (May 17, 2021)

DCcan said:


> First is seeds left on ground/ Oct, second is started indoors on 18 hrs, changed to 13 hrs, transplanted.
> Hungarian Blues, Laurens Purples
> 
> Third is a perennial I just moved, _Oriental poppy?, anyone know?
> ...


wow, such butey the hungarian blue
wow.loving the whole grow, thanx ill try some on that lighting schedual b4 i put them out to finnish them off. i planted about a kilo in the garden as broadcats by hand so it will be interesting to see just how any germinate


----------



## smokin away (May 17, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I usually trot away from him to safe distance and figure out what I'm looking at first. The "Horse and Pony Show" was hard to fathom when you stumble around the corner.
> Especially when the audience all rushes away with him, to greet an unsuspecting Presidential hopeful.
> "Oh boy...voters!", politicians say, not realizing there's a mad wizard riding a hobby horse in the center.


Ya, truthfully I must admit I wonder why people are so alright with the idea of ponies. Most people have never lived around horses but at my house we are surrounded by horse farms. Love Vermin's theory but in practice it certainly wouldn't help. Everything has a place and it's better when livestock is tended wisely. It would be better to give everyone a ticket to the Houston Rodeo including the shows. I'd could see that.


----------



## DCcan (May 17, 2021)

Anything weird, I run first. I was mostly afraid of being photographed as a participant.


----------



## DCcan (May 17, 2021)

Things I hear all the time..

"I turned and said "watch out!" but you were already gone"
"You ran and left us for the Cops!"
"Never seen anyone out-run a dog before..."
"I do track, you passed me like I was standing still!"
"It was like a cartoon, I turned to warn you and all I see is a dust cloud, your feet were going so fast."
" You jumped 6' in the air, landed on a fence, ran on top the fence and disappeared."
"Are you French, also?"


----------



## insomnia65 (May 17, 2021)

My wheelie bin goes out more than me ffs.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 17, 2021)

DCcan said:


> First is seeds left on ground/ Oct, second is started indoors on 18 hrs, changed to 13 hrs, transplanted.
> Hungarian Blues, Laurens Purples
> 
> Third is a perennial I just moved, _Oriental poppy?, anyone know?
> ...


the 3 perennial varieties are P. nudaucaule(Iceland), P. orientale(Oriental) and P. alpinum(alpine). Yours looks like Oriental except I've not seen the leaves so spiney


----------



## lokie (May 17, 2021)

Fire in the grill.








Got home in time to try the new grill. It's called Kickoff by Lodge.
Nothing fancy, no time to prepare, just hamburgers tonight.

I love it. The last cast iron grill I had lasted for 15 years before it completely rusted thru.

Easy to clean, sturdy and 1/2 hamburgers done in about 7 min a little longer for well done..






cut/paste


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> the 3 perennial varieties are P. nudaucaule(Iceland), P. orientale(Oriental) and P. alpinum(alpine). Yours looks like Oriental except I've not seen the leaves so spiney


Which one do they get opium from?


----------



## burnbluntz12312 (May 17, 2021)

Cucumbers are planted and some flower photos were taken.


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> Which one do they get opium from?


Never mind, google it dumbshit. They are annuals however.








Papaver somniferum - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> Never mind, google it dumbshit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your inner voice is speaking. : )


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Your inner voice is speaking. : )


As long as the voices in my head don't we're good.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> Which one do they get opium from?


None of them, Papaver somniferum is opium poppy and it's an annual

edit: I didn't scroll down to see that you answered yourself


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> None of them, Papaver somniferum is opium poppy and it's an annual
> 
> edit: I didn't scroll down to see that you answered yourself


Someone was growing a field of them not too far away and got busted. They use them for poppy seed rolls also, depends on the strain I guess.


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2021)

lokie said:


> Fire in the grill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lokie how did you start the charcoal?


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Your inner voice is speaking. : )


Damn I f'n hate it when my inner voice starts spouting off in public! RUDE


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Damn I f'n hate it when my inner voice starts spouting off in public! RUDE


Just had that conversation with my other self at Walmart and was left alone for the rest of the shopping trip


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Lokie how did you start the charcoal?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 17, 2021)

Or


raratt said:


>


Mini me


----------



## lokie (May 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Lokie how did you start the charcoal?


Standard pyramid stack and some fluid.



I don't have a charcoal chimney.


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Just had that conversation with my other self at Walmart and was left alone for the rest of the shopping trip


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2021)

lokie said:


> Standard pyramid stack and some fluid.
> 
> View attachment 4903346
> 
> ...


 Ahh, thanks! BTW that's a nice charcoal chimney, now I'm in love ;D


----------



## Singlemalt (May 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> Someone was growing a field of them not too far away and got busted. They use them for poppy seed rolls also, depends on the strain I guess.


They do, but joe schmoe can't grow acres of poppies for his alleged muffin company unless he indeed has a muffin company and has the permits to grow the poppies


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> They do, but joe schmoe can't grow acres of poppies for his alleged muffin company unless he indeed has a muffin company and has the permits to grow the poppies


Fuck so essentially you're telling me to start a muffin company. I have this recipe.........


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> They do, but joe schmoe can't grow acres of poppies for his alleged muffin company unless he indeed has a muffin company and has the permits to grow the poppies


I thought the smoking gun is scarred seed pods to collect resin.


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Fuck so essentially you're telling me to start a muffin company. I have this recipe.........


The seeds are readily available online.


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> The seeds are readily available online.


LOL it's not the seeds it's the muffin company I need.


----------



## go go kid (May 17, 2021)

go go kid said:


> wow, such butey the hungarian blue





go go kid said:


> i thin som ofthem are def antchrist plants lol


then today after some sunshine(much needed) the little buggers start producing, one of them produced 6 extra shoots and we had asparagus for starters. there sneeky little bliters arnt they lol


----------



## go go kid (May 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> The seeds are readily available online.


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2021)

go go kid said:


> then today after some sunshine(much needed) the little buggers start producing, one of them produced 6 extra shoots and we had asparagus for starters. there sneeky little bliters arnt they lol


You didn't mention if any of them produced a muffin company! (or scone)


----------



## go go kid (May 17, 2021)

go go kid said:


> then today after some sunshine(much needed) the little buggers start producing, one of them produced 6 extra shoots and we had asparagus for starters. there sneeky little bliters arnt they lol


curious2garden, i was talking about asparagus plants, the info got muddled by me somehow


----------



## go go kid (May 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You didn't mention if any of them produced a muffin company! (or scone)


asparragus not poppys, mymistake


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2021)

go go kid said:


> asparragus not poppys, mymistake


I'm not a racist! I'd eat asparagus muffins (or scones)


----------



## cannabineer (May 17, 2021)

go go kid said:


> asparragus not poppys, mymistake


Asparagus somniferus, perhaps?


----------



## go go kid (May 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You didn't mention if any of them produced a muffin company! (or scone)


remadied, no one else will learn fom it from me, i wasnt thinking strait.


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Asparagus somniferus, perhaps?


That's not a conjugate of *ferans, good try


----------



## cannabineer (May 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That's not a conjugate of *ferans, good try


Somniferum is the neuter; I made do

~headslap~ 
somnifer


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2021)

That was @DCcan that was talking about poppies.


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> That was @DCcan that was talking about poppies.


Yup but he was smarter than to try to conjugate them!


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yup but he was smarter than to try to conjugate them!


I hear that's no fun, they just lay there.


----------



## cannabineer (May 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> I hear that's no fun, they just lay there.


They pop


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> They pop


Hence the name.


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> I hear that's no fun, they just lay there.


and here I thought you guys appreciated showing up to work!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 17, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Do you have a splitter? If not it would be worth renting one. But get that away from the side of the house asap. Damn I wish I had a fireplace.


And off the ground. Unless growing native mycos. LOL. I do.


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> and here I thought you guys appreciated showing up to work!


Always nice to be appreciated for the work that is done.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> I thought the smoking gun is scarred seed pods to collect resin.


If you are Joe's Muffins farm and the inspector comes for a visit and sees the scars then you are inmate Joe who used to have a muffin company, also you have to account for the plant remains, so no extracting them


----------



## BudmanTX (May 17, 2021)

lokie said:


> Fire in the grill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice....I want one.....perfect at the beach..and more....


----------



## manfredo (May 17, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> If you are Joe's Muffins farm and the inspector comes for a visit and sees the scars then you are inmate Joe who used to have a muffin company, also you have to account for the plant remains, so no extracting them


I had a vial of poppy seeds someone gave me a couple years ago... this spring I tried germinating some for the hell of it. They didn't germinate...Pretty sure I threw them out.

I remember a decade ago you could buy poppy pods of Ebay for "decorating", and people would boil them and make a tea. I never tried it. Pretty sure they banned that practice.


----------



## go go kid (May 17, 2021)

whats ferans got to do with the price of hey a


cannabineer said:


> Asparagus somniferus, perhaps?


wouldn't mind some hungarian blue asparagus


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 17, 2021)

go go kid said:


> whats ferans got to do with the price of hey a
> 
> wouldn't mind some hungarian blue asparagus


????????????


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 17, 2021)

Worked most of the day then cleaned the house and tended the gardens.


----------



## StonedGardener (May 17, 2021)

Tied off and fortified creek gorge wall section with bugleweed, getting some erosion.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I had a vial of poppy seeds someone gave me a couple years ago... this spring I tried germinating some for the hell of it. They didn't germinate...Pretty sure I threw them out.
> 
> I remember a decade ago you could buy poppy pods of Ebay for "decorating", and people would boil them and make a tea. I never tried it. Pretty sure they banned that practice.


yeah the seeds lose viability fairly quickly 2-3 yrs. The seeds are legal but it's a gray area and of course, when growing them there are always local laws as well. Some places are ok with the dried pods for flower arranging and decoration, some aren't. They can be extracted and thats illegal everywhere.

Some jurisdictions allow growing for ornamental/landscape uses but again you don't want to be caught with scarred pods. You takes yo chances


----------



## go go kid (May 17, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Tied off and fortified creek gorge wall section with bugleweed, getting some erosion.View attachment 4903450


this is wonderfall news if it will grow over here in blighty.


MICHI-CAN said:


> And off the ground. Unless growing native mycos. LOL. I do.


tyhere cheap enough to buy, the ones you operate with your foot, there a lot simpler to use and are run on free energy well the odd chocolate bar and a doobie and your set lol i use one for my logs


----------



## go go kid (May 18, 2021)

just got my aero-pot cloner through the door, just in time to take some clones off of my black domina sensi seeds clones, cant wait to try it, its a misting unit too


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 18, 2021)

go go kid said:


> just got my aero-pot cloner through the door, just in time to take some clones off of my black domina sensi seeds clones, cant wait to try it, its a misting unit too


Now that's a reasonable sized cloner!


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 18, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Now that's a reasonable sized cloner!


Can you post a link for it please!


----------



## Bareback (May 18, 2021)

I just ordered a 30L ultrasonic cleaner for carbs but I think it’s going to be good for pipes and bongs also...... does anyone else have one or have used one for .... well anything ?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 18, 2021)

Bareback said:


> I just ordered a 30L ultrasonic cleaner for carbs but I think it’s going to be good for pipes and bongs also...... does anyone else have one or have used one for .... well anything ?


Excellent for jewelry.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 18, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Excellent for jewelry.


Not all jewelry. 




__





Secrets to Keeping Your Diamond Sparkling


These tips will help you make sure your diamond shines its best for any occasion.



www.gia.edu


----------



## go go kid (May 18, 2021)

go go kid said:


> this is wonderfall news if it will grow over here in blighty.
> 
> tyhere cheap enough to buy, the ones you operate with your foot, there a lot simpler to use and are run on free energy well the odd chocolate bar and a doobie and your set lol i use one for my logs







__





Sealey LS450H Foot Operated Horizontal Log Splitter, 370mm x 835mm x 520mm : Amazon.co.uk: Garden


Shop Sealey LS450H Foot Operated Horizontal Log Splitter, 370mm x 835mm x 520mm. Free delivery on eligible orders of £20 or more.



www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Not all jewelry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends on cleaning solution. 

And useless to most. They clean brass well after flaring and sizing. Prefer corn husk vibrator. But used my old one gallon table top. From the vets for tool cleaning. LOL.


----------



## go go kid (May 18, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Excellent for jewelry.


yes they are, you were right to get it


----------



## DarkWeb (May 18, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Depends on cleaning solution.
> 
> And useless to most. They clean brass well after flaring and sizing. Prefer corn husk vibrator. But used my old one gallon table top. From the vets for tool cleaning. LOL.


Did you read the article?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you read the article?


No. I don't do diamonds. LOL. And my ruby and emeralds are only safe hangers. No jewelry for me. Just heirlooms. 

I'm not sure what is accurate. Family jeweler, they used, was ultra sonic cleaning as long as I knew. Mom cleaned her rings and pendant every few months through them. "Engel's Jewelers".

Was a thought. Not a debate. LOL.

Hope your day is good.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 18, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> No. I don't do diamonds. LOL. And my ruby and emeralds are only safe hangers. No jewelry for me. Just heirlooms.
> 
> I'm not sure what is accurate. Family jeweler, they used, was ultra sonic cleaning as long as I knew. Mom cleaned her rings and pendant every few months through them. "Engel's Jewelers".
> 
> ...


I have heard both, "it's good" and "no don't do that unless you want loose stones" but when I googled it that's what I got. I'd definitely trust GIA.



On another note I hear they are awesome for cleaning your fuel injectors.


----------



## Mohican (May 18, 2021)

Make sure your diamonds are sincere!


----------



## Bareback (May 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I have heard both, "it's good" and "no don't do that unless you want loose stones" but when I googled it that's what I got. I'd definitely trust GIA.
> 
> 
> 
> On another note I hear they are awesome for cleaning your fuel injectors.


Injectors are a big reason why I went ahead and sprung for it, but mostly carbs. I have two 4 wheelers that I remove and clean the carbs on three or four times a year...... not to mention the motorcycles , lawn mowers, tillers and everything gas powered...... and I only run ethanol free in that crap. Plus brake calipers , tools, didos ( I have a clutch of those from Tyler he sent for my b’day butt they’re used so I need to clean them a little ) .


----------



## Bareback (May 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Not all jewelry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We’ve had issues with this..... I just assumed the jewelry had stolen the stone and replaced it with a fake one.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 18, 2021)

Bareback said:


> We’ve had issues with this..... I just assumed the jewelry had stolen the stone and replaced it with a fake one.


OH! A big name retailer stole my mother's setting from her grandmother's engagement ring. Had a recent grading and appraisal from real purveyor fortunately. Law suit. Made right and a pathetic punitive compensation. And only with a non disclosure agreement. Find family shops with a long history and good word of mouth. 

Who do you trust when everyone is a crook? "Megadeath" but true.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 18, 2021)

Bareback said:


> We’ve had issues with this..... I just assumed the jewelry had stolen the stone and replaced it with a fake one.


I somehow have had a lot of jewelers in my life. I've been able to play on a workbench and use a jewelers laser welder for fun. It's funny how much of my work is basically jewelry on a much larger scale.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I somehow have had a lot of jewelers in my life. I've been able to play on a workbench and use a jewelers laser welder for fun. It's funny how much of my work is basically jewelry on a much larger scale.


I've seen your work & lots of it does look like jewelry. 
+


----------



## Rozgreenburn (May 18, 2021)

Today I woke up, did my chores in a downpour and quit. Spent the rest of the afternoon gettin baked while watching Primus videos  I'm better now...


----------



## DarkWeb (May 18, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've seen your work & lots of it does look like jewelry.
> +


Thanks man, that means a lot. 

Dude!.....the laser was cool  No gloves....I first hit my thumbnail, holy shit! It burned even more a few minutes later. It's such a pin point it's crazy! Hold on I think I have a pic of a prototype stainless steel product we where doing.......it didn't work out, but we learned a lot about scaling it up and the capacity of my buddies laser hehe


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2021)

Bareback said:


> I just ordered a 30L ultrasonic cleaner for carbs but I think it’s going to be good for pipes and bongs also...... does anyone else have one or have used one for .... well anything ?


We used them at work, they were great. We did not use them for bongs LOL


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Thanks man, that means a lot.
> 
> Dude!.....the laser was cool  No gloves....I first hit my thumbnail, holy shit! It burned even more a few minutes later. It's such a pin point it's crazy! Hold on I think I have a pic of a prototype stainless steel product we where doing.......it didn't work out, but we learned a lot about scaling it up and the capacity of my buddies laser hehe


Bet you never set a woman's breast on fire. I didn't either. I just helped extinguish it LOL


----------



## DarkWeb (May 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Thanks man, that means a lot.
> 
> Dude!.....the laser was cool  No gloves....I first hit my thumbnail, holy shit! It burned even more a few minutes later. It's such a pin point it's crazy! Hold on I think I have a pic of a prototype stainless steel product we where doing.......it didn't work out, but we learned a lot about scaling it up and the capacity of my buddies laser hehe


Not my weld.....but it's my buddies on his laser. For jewelry you'd be buffing the welds out.


I do it differently now.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 18, 2021)

I'd show you the way I do it now and it's pretty sweet...but I can't so here's a pic of a hole in my glove I found while grabbing some hot metal


----------



## Mohican (May 18, 2021)

Stack of nickels!


----------



## raratt (May 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> you never set a woman's breast on fire.


UM, nope, not going there.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 18, 2021)

Mohican said:


> Stack of nickels!


Hehe I like to drop the dimes  



But damn I need to get some new pics! I never take them. And well, this last year hasn't really brought much my way


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Bet you never set a woman's breast on fire. ~Snip~


I've tried but it was usually Vice Versa.

I'm starting to channel @Indacouch all the sudden.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Not my weld.....but it's my buddies on his laser. For jewelry you'd be buffing the welds out.
> View attachment 4904024
> 
> I do it differently now.


Awesome


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 18, 2021)

found some room


----------



## raratt (May 18, 2021)

Got the Mrs. a new ID card today. Computers were broken at the gate so it took 20 mins to get through. It was a pleasure to follow the young lady back to her cubicle to get the info put in. Stretch denim is nice.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> Got the Mrs. a new ID card today. Computers were broken at the gate so it took 20 mins to get through. It was a pleasure to follow the young lady back to her cubicle to get the info put in. Stretch denim is nice.


Dirty old man O wait a minute that's me ha ha ha


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Dirty old man O wait a minute that's me ha ha ha


Senile old man. That was your wife. LOL. 
I let mine lead. Damn eyes!


----------



## StonedGardener (May 18, 2021)

Prepared Zinnia bed and replaced twine on ironwood fence.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 19, 2021)

Got a new high end ac delivered today for the grow room. The last one lasted almost 8 years! That's a LONG time for an 8000 btu window unit ac. If this one lasts that long I'll be really happy. It is SUCH a bitch to install, I have to take out half the grow room to do it and disconnect most of the ducting. Better be once every 8 years. Oh yeah, that's 50k (stacks of 50 bills) on top of the ac, I finally felt like counting it out. Time to visit the First National Bank of Public Storage


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Got a new high end ac delivered today for the grow room. The last one was that lasted almost 8 years! That's a LONG time for an 8000 btu window unit ac. If this one lasts that long I'll be really happy. It is SUCH a bitch to install, I have to take out half the grow room to do it and disconnect most of the ducting. Better be once every 8 years. Oh yeah, that's 50k (stacks of 50 bills) on top of the ac, I finally felt like counting it out. Time to visit the First National Bank of Public Storage
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904312


Think he might have want to recount that they're not fifties they're hundred so could that be all 100,000 instead of 50,000


----------



## tyler.durden (May 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Think he might have want to recount that they're not fifties they're hundred so could that be all 100,000 instead of 50,000


Counted twice. Nine stacks of 100s = 45k, 2 stacks of 50s = 5k. I'm not good at a lot of stuff, but I'm good at counting money


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Counted twice. Nine stacks of 100s = 45k, 2 stacks of 50s = 5k. I'm not good at a lot of stuff, but I good at counting money


Sorry about that but I was only seeing stacks of hundreds


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sorry about that but I was only seeing stacks of hundreds


Oh yeah you got to be doing something right or at least good at something because you got that money sitting on your air conditioner lol have a great day


----------



## tyler.durden (May 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sorry about that but I was only seeing stacks of hundreds


No worries. I like your math better.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Oh yeah you got to be doing something right or at least good at something because you got that money sitting on your air conditioner lol have a great day


Thanks. It's all from growing and selling weed on the black market, two other things I'm good at.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Thanks. It's all from growing a selling weed on the black market, two other things I'm good at.


Ha ha ha see that you went not being good at to being good at 3 things


----------



## Lenin1917 (May 19, 2021)

I've smoked several bongloads of skunk so far this morning. I'll probably mow the lawn later.


----------



## raratt (May 19, 2021)

Watered the girls this morning, they were really thirsty. Took 10 gallons to satisfy them. All the plants on the patio watered also. I need to find a place to plant the geraniums I started, the roses need deadheaded also.
I'm being a good housewife today, load of clothes in the washer, about to run the dishwasher and cleaned the bowls the boy used to make CBD cookies. 
Glad I'm retired and have nothing to do...


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> Watered the girls this morning, they were really thirsty. Took 10 gallons to satisfy them. All the plants on the patio watered also. I need to find a place to plant the geraniums I started, the roses need deadheaded also.
> I'm being a good housewife today, load of clothes in the washer, about to run the dishwasher and cleaned the bowls the boy used to make CBD cookies.
> Glad I'm retired and have nothing to do...


The boy needs to be conditioned into cleaning his own (word) bowls. Kids these days.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (May 19, 2021)

Gave my trim bowl a serious workout this morning, glad I have no neighbors, smells like I murdered a half dozen skunks .We had a visitor who was worried about rabid skunks! Don't ya know I played that for all it was worth. Seems the skunks are going to be very active around here for some reason.


----------



## raratt (May 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> The boy needs to be conditioned into cleaning his own (word) bowls. Kids these days.


He did rinse it all out anyway, not much washing needed.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (May 19, 2021)

When the trimming was over, I cleaned the trim bowl with 2 OZ of gin, wiping out all the sticky. Decided to juice the fan leaves and added that to the infused gin. Now I just wanna kick back and push Spotify to extremes!!! Happy daze y'all..


----------



## burnbluntz12312 (May 19, 2021)

Chickens are fed and watered, hummingbird feeders are refilled and put some fruit out for the orioles. The wife's favorite tulips began to bloom today as well so some more photography was to be had.


----------



## DCcan (May 19, 2021)

1675 garrison house, 18" wooden timber walls with drop barricades, murder holes.



Someone's Stogie press, trim machine, pipes and stash box...too familiar.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 19, 2021)

Not much until you are me. But finally second smoked and cooked the picnic cut I've spent 6 days brineing, 2 hanging, 1 cold smoking and 7 hours today finishing. Managed to spread 10 cubic feet of mulch on my knees a 5 gallon bucket at a time. 

And I was honestly happy to be outside and watching my humming birds and ghetto thug squirrel demand peanuts from the end of the patio. LOL. 

I hope this warm spell motivates more than me.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 19, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Not much until you are me. But finally second smoked and cooked the picnic cut I've spent 6 days brineing, 2 hanging, 1 cold smoking and 7 hours today finishing. Managed to spread 10 cubic feet of mulch on my knees a 5 gallon bucket at a time.
> 
> And I was honestly happy to be outside and watching my humming birds and ghetto thug squirrel demand peanuts from the end of the patio. LOL.
> 
> ...


My mouth is literally watering.


----------



## DCcan (May 19, 2021)

I reached out for a piece, first reaction....so disappointing


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 19, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> My mouth is literally watering.


I'm on a nature diet. LOl. Rabbit, squirrel and bird food things. I got to lick my almost burnt fingers a few times. LMAO and thankful. 
Wife and kid said best ever. He must wait till falls cold temps for my class. No written recipes here.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

Coffee coffee coffee the coffee is hot and strong


MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm on a nature diet. LOl. Rabbit, squirrel and bird food things. I got to lick my almost burnt fingers a few times. LMAO and thankful.
> Wife and kid said best ever. He must wait till falls cold temps for my class. No written recipes here.


Why the hell not unless it's your mom's ha ha ha


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee coffee coffee the coffee is hot and strongView attachment 4904361
> 
> Why the hell not unless it's your mom's ha ha ha


What?????????why why are you doing things that I don't know how you are doing phone


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Coffee coffee coffee the coffee is hot and strongView attachment 4904361
> 
> Why the hell not unless it's your mom's ha ha ha


I'm purging my carnivorous past. And all those years of fast poison as I was on the road. Eat fresh and make it from scratch. Life will be better thing.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm purging my carnivorous past. And all those years of fast poison as I was on the road. Eat fresh and make it from scratch. Life will be better thing.


And you are taking us with you if we want to or not ha I want recipes


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What?????????why why are you doing things that I don't know how you are doing phone


I'm convinced the won't miss me. But my cooking will torment them if not learned as I did. Holding my hand as I proceed is the only way. Recipes are translated and not followed in text. LOl. 

I have to retain some value here.


----------



## raratt (May 19, 2021)

I guess they are sending me a new Obama phone, good thing because any apps I put on the old one would crash all the time. I might even learn how to text on this one...lol.


----------



## Lenin1917 (May 19, 2021)

Harvested the bottom half of an ancestral skunk that was finishing up, clipped off the fan leaves and hung her in the drying tent. Top half yielded 44g I'm expecting about the same here. The rest of the gardens still a few weeks off.


----------



## manfredo (May 19, 2021)

Damn 3 days in a row of being extra productive. I worked my ass off in the heat and I'm feeling it now. To bed early, and a shoulder injection in the a.m.

I am going to take it easy tomorrow and maybe get another bike ride in. Supposed to be 85+f tomorrow again!! I love it but I am trying to get my spring cleaning projects around home done before I have to work at the rentals.


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 19, 2021)

Slapped in the face hard by childhood karma today while working. Came home afterwards took a nap, got high and went for a walk with the wife. Life is short make the most of it while you can!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Slapped in the face hard by childhood karma today while working. Came home afterwards took a nap, got high and went for a walk with the wife. Life is short make the most of it while you can!


Ok how long are you going to make me wait I'm dieing here


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok how long are you going to make me wait I'm dieing here


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 19, 2021)

We died long ago


Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok how long are you going to make me wait I'm dieing here


.We died a long time ago. Just another past paying penance. When we are truly done we may rejoice . LOL.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

Aww don't play like that you put out a teaser like that and not follow up with the story about the karma come on ha ha ha


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Aww don't play like that you put out a teaser like that and not follow up with the story about the karma come on ha ha ha


Cut him some slack. The child may still be in control. And karma is embarrassing on occasion.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Cut him some slack. The child may still be in control. And karma is embarrassing on occasion.


You are absolutely correct was it a boy or a girl


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You are absolutely correct was it a boy or a girl


A good evening to you. Hoping to get my legs half protesting. Need to accomplish another candy bar of hash. 1/2 gram left. Buds are good. But this another level.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> A good evening to you. Hoping to get my legs half protesting. Need to accomplish another candy bar of hash. 1/2 gram left. Buds are good. But this another level.


I want one happy that I'm not in jail so a little frisky


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I want one happy that I'm not in jail so a little frisky


If you can live below your standards? I can do a guest or two for a week.t I can offer. You will eat better than most. See some crazy plant methods and be asked to sit down and relax unless you want to move about and check things out. Nothing to hide and open door to honest folks. 

The wife will probably get past the dog. You on the other hand I have the magic charm and commands for. 

About to lift my 80# press and do a bar. Shall I post pics for educational purposes only?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

That sounds like a up lift in standards if I judged people I work really hard at not doing that and thank you for your more than kind offer


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That sounds like a up lift in standards if I judged people I work really hard at not doing that and thank you for your more than kind offer


Honestly sincere. Willing to swallow my shame and pride to give another a breath. I'm mean because I've been used by the system all the while knowing what life really is. GGGRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manfredo (May 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Aww don't play like that you put out a teaser like that and not follow up with the story about the karma come on ha ha ha


Right...Good or bad karma?? Ohhhh, where did these emojis come from?? "Slapped in the face" doesn't sound good though @farmingfisherman 

Well glad to report I'm still here...I was having bad chest pain last night before bed after working in the heat all day.,...so much so that I took an aspirin,. just in case. Need to get my butt moving and head to the doc's for my shoulder injection...I sure hope he can hit the target as painlessly as last time!!


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Right...Good or bad karma?? Ohhhh, where did these emojis come from?? "Slapped in the face" doesn't sound good though @farmingfisherman
> 
> Well glad to report I'm still here...I was having bad chest pain last night before bed after working in the heat all day.,...so much so that I took an aspirin,. just in case. Need to get my butt moving and head to the doc's for my shoulder injection...I sure hope he can hit the target as painlessly as last time!!


Fingers crossed it was dehydration and fatigue only. Just kid stuff here, kid destroyed a rack that I had to service, it was my last stop and took forever. Kids will be kids.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Right...Good or bad karma?? Ohhhh, where did these emojis come from?? "Slapped in the face" doesn't sound good though @farmingfisherman
> 
> Well glad to report I'm still here...I was having bad chest pain last night before bed after working in the heat all day.,...so much so that I took an aspirin,. just in case. Need to get my butt moving and head to the doc's for my shoulder injection...I sure hope he can hit the target as painlessly as last time!!


Take very good care of yourself best of luck with the shot


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Right...Good or bad karma?? Ohhhh, where did these emojis come from?? "Slapped in the face" doesn't sound good though @farmingfisherman
> 
> Well glad to report I'm still here...I was having bad chest pain last night before bed after working in the heat all day.,...so much so that I took an aspirin,. just in case. Need to get my butt moving and head to the doc's for my shoulder injection...I sure hope he can hit the target as painlessly as last time!!


Hopefully you washed that aspirin down with a quart or two of water  Hope the shoulder injection goes well. Let us know ;D


----------



## manfredo (May 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Hopefully you washed that aspirin down with a quart or two of water  Hope the shoulder injection goes well. Let us know ;D


The injections went well....Whew, I was a little nervous. Plus I was higher than hell...I did 2 dabs in the rig right before I left....Had to stop at McDonalds for an Egg McMuffin to bring me back down!  Not my brightest idea, but it was such a nice day

But this time, instead of a single injection, he did about 4-5-6 and it was a bit painful, but he didn't hit any nerves at least. He said he went all around the joint as well as inside it this time, since I tolerated the first dose OK. Soooo, I should be super charged for the summer  I hope!

Bike ride here shortly, once I fire off some emails to tenants. "My bed frame suddenly broke". Geeze, I wonder if that could be related to your latest drunk fest? Life is too short for this nonsense.


----------



## raratt (May 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> "My bed frame suddenly broke"


"How many people were in it at the time?"


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The injections went well....Whew, I was a little nervous. Plus I was higher than hell...I did 2 dabs in the rig right before I left....Had to stop at McDonalds for an Egg McMuffin to bring me back down!  Not my brightest idea, but it was such a nice day
> 
> But this time, instead of a single injection, he did about 4-5-6 and it was a bit painful, but he didn't hit any nerves at least. He said he went all around the joint as well as inside it this time, since I tolerated the first dose OK. Soooo, I should be super charged for the summer  I hope!
> 
> Bike ride here shortly, once I fire off some emails to tenants. "My bed frame suddenly broke". Geeze, I wonder if that could be related to your latest drunk fest? Life is too short for this nonsense.


Glad to hear that it went well at the Doctor's appointment but drunk fest sounds like a good story


----------



## manfredo (May 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Glad to hear that it went well at the Doctor's appointment but drunk fest sounds like a good story


I'm sure there is a story...College graduation, lots of beer, a broken bedframe....I'm doing a walk through with this group Sunday afternoon...I can hardly wait Now you know where my Solo cups come from


----------



## Bareback (May 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The injections went well....Whew, I was a little nervous. Plus I was higher than hell...I did 2 dabs in the rig right before I left....Had to stop at McDonalds for an Egg McMuffin to bring me back down!  Not my brightest idea, but it was such a nice day
> 
> But this time, instead of a single injection, he did about 4-5-6 and it was a bit painful, but he didn't hit any nerves at least. He said he went all around the joint as well as inside it this time, since I tolerated the first dose OK. Soooo, I should be super charged for the summer  I hope!
> 
> Bike ride here shortly, once I fire off some emails to tenants. "My bed frame suddenly broke". Geeze, I wonder if that could be related to your latest drunk fest? Life is too short for this nonsense.


Drunk fest...... broken bed ........ damaged shoulder......hmmmmm .......... more details please.......or we’ll make up our on conclusion lol.


----------



## cannabineer (May 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm sure there is a story...College graduation, lots of beer, a broken bedframe....I'm doing a walk through with this group Sunday afternoon...I can hardly wait Now you know where my Solo cups come from
> 
> View attachment 4905242


I like a man who recycles


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 20, 2021)

Oh yeah food


----------



## lokie (May 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm sure there is a story...College graduation, lots of beer, a broken bedframe....I'm doing a walk through with this group Sunday afternoon...I can hardly wait Now you know where my Solo cups come from
> 
> View attachment 4905242


----------



## sarahJane211 (May 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> "How many people were in it at the time?"


Just the two.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> View attachment 4905385


That's like 150# tops.....


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (May 20, 2021)

First solid day of hard work in awhile. 100 head irrigation system. Cranked out 60 heads in 6 hours. Turned a 4 day job into a 2. Farmers daughters tan. (Sunburnt and pasty white) first blister in awhile on these girly hands. About 30$ hour. Felt good to bust a nut. Finish tom. Im going to go mainline some epsom salts and do some naked yoga. Got my cold ones from my local. 10% discount for being a... Frequent customer. Plus i get to bring my dog in. They see me pull in they already know what i want. Ok goodbye


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 20, 2021)

O here we go againO by the way love the ink


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 20, 2021)

Still have green in there


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> First solid day of hard work in awhile. 100 head irrigation system. Cranked out 60 heads in 6 hours. Turned a 4 day job into a 2. Farmers daughters tan. (Sunburnt and pasty white) first blister in awhile on these girly hands. About 30$ hour. Felt good to bust a nut. Finish tom. Im going to go mainline some epsom salts and do some naked yoga. Got my cold ones from my local. 10% discount for being a... Frequent customer. Plus i get to bring my dog in. They see me pull in they already know what i want. Ok goodbye


Pics of the dog? Extra points if he's drinking the beer ;D


----------



## raratt (May 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Pics of the dog? Extra points if he's drinking the beer ;D


I might be able to get one of those when I grill my steak later. Rox always gets some beer on the patio when I grill.


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> View attachment 4905385


HURRAH more objectification of Asian women




__





플래시24- > 네티즌포토 > 처자들 등짝을 보자







flash24.co.kr





You must be so proud.


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> I might be able to get one of those when I grill my steak later. Rox always gets some beer on the patio when I grill.


My black and tan coonhound, Clementine loved beer. One time we had friends over and she got a little too much and tried to put her paw in her head LOL She even had a hangover the next day. I felt so bad I made her a plate of scrambled eggs and rice LOL


----------



## raratt (May 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My black and tan coonhound, Clementine loved beer. One time we had friends over and she got a little too much and tried to put her paw in her head LOL She even had a hangover the next day. I felt so bad I made her a plate of scrambled eggs and rice LOL


Our Pit would ask for a drink, she loved it. I'd ask her if she wanted some and she'd bark. Roxy can take it or leave it.


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> Our Pit would ask for a drink, she loved it. I'd ask her if she wanted some and she'd bark.


Clem would walk up and place her paw on you politely. She was a real lady! Right up until she drank herself under the table and decided to stick her paw in her ear LOL. I miss her


----------



## Grandpapy (May 20, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> First solid day of hard work in awhile. 100 head irrigation system. Cranked out 60 heads in 6 hours. Turned a 4 day job into a 2. Farmers daughters tan. (Sunburnt and pasty white) first blister in awhile on these girly hands. About 30$ hour. Felt good to bust a nut. Finish tom. Im going to go mainline some epsom salts and do some naked yoga. Got my cold ones from my local. 10% discount for being a... Frequent customer. Plus i get to bring my dog in. They see me pull in they already know what i want. Ok goodbye


Thats what I was doing Sat. but only for about two hrs.. Sunday couldn't move my Left Arm. Monday they wouldn't give Chemo until my elbow was ok, It was the size of a Orange and running a slight temp, but had to see my Primary Dr first.Video Call with him on Tue. told me to pick an ER and get to it and they might keep you ovenite, so I went with the one that had free parking. 

Two days of antibiotics got the swelling down and most of the movement back.
Best thing about it is I'm pretty impressed with my weed.

Oh, I might try more de-caffeinated.  This shit I've been drinking has my palms sweating!


----------



## raratt (May 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Clem would walk up and place her paw on you politely. She was a real lady! Right up until she drank herself under the table and decided to stick her paw in her ear LOL. I miss her


I miss our Sophie dog too. She made it 14 years with us, pretty good for a Pit.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My black and tan coonhound, Clementine loved beer. One time we had friends over and she got a little too much and tried to put her paw in her head LOL She even had a hangover the next day. I felt so bad I made her a plate of scrambled eggs and rice LOL


My best buds dog growing up loved beer and whiskey. 



raratt said:


> Our Pit would ask for a drink, she loved it. I'd ask her if she wanted some and she'd bark.


My rott would get pissed if we didn't bring him for a smoke. He really loved pot......he'd lick and inhale the smoke even if you didn't blow it at him.


----------



## cannabineer (May 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> My best buds dog growing up loved beer and whiskey.
> 
> 
> 
> My rott would get pissed if we didn't bring him for a smoke. He really loved pot......he'd lick and inhale the smoke even if you didn't blow it at him.


----------



## raratt (May 20, 2021)

cannabineer said:


>


That is some gnarly beer. Drank it in Kansas.


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Thats what I was doing Sat. but only for about two hrs.. Sunday couldn't move my Left Arm. Monday they wouldn't give Chemo until my elbow was ok, It was the size of a Orange and running a slight temp, but had to see my Primary Dr first.Video Call with him on Tue. told me to pick an ER and get to it and they might keep you ovenite, so I went with the one that had free parking.
> 
> Two days of antibiotics got the swelling down and most of the movement back.
> Best thing about it is I'm pretty impressed with my weed.
> ...


I can only laugh because... Oh fuck I'll text you. Love you babes


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2021)

cannabineer said:


>


One day at my buddies we where playing darts and someone hit a wire on the board. It bounced out and stuck the dog in the leg.....we all sad "oh shit" and he just licked it......dog lived a long and really good life......seen him steal whole pizzas.....more for fun lol


----------



## raratt (May 20, 2021)

Roses are deadheaded in the back yard except for the one that is still blooming. Pulled up some of the crabgrass that was growing in the flower bed under the oak tree. Ran a couple drip lines for the tomato plants the boy started, he can plant them himself. Beer shelf is full, thawed out a steak for dinner. Going to cook some mushrooms and a potato in a couple foil packets on the Q when I cook the steak. Buds and suds in progress.


----------



## cannabineer (May 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> Roses are deadheaded in the back yard except for the one that is still blooming. Pulled up some of the crabgrass that was growing in the flower bed under the oak tree. Ran a couple drip lines for the tomato plants the boy started, he can plant them himself. Beer shelf is full, thawed out a steak for dinner. Going to cook some mushrooms and a potato in a couple foil packets on the Q when I cook the steak. Buds and suds in progress.


I cannot read “on the Q” without a momentary flinch.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 20, 2021)

I got some peppers and a couple tomato plants in the last couple days.

They don't look like much now, but wait until July.

I can smell those BLTs already. 

Euphoric recall, lol.


----------



## cannabineer (May 20, 2021)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I got some peppers and a couple tomato plants in the last couple days.View attachment 4905513View attachment 4905514
> 
> They don't look like much now, but wait until July.
> 
> ...


That is one classy pepper pit


----------



## sarahJane211 (May 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> HURRAH more objectification of Asian women
> 
> 
> You must be so proud.


I've edited my post to make you happy, although I don't really understand your objection, and would be interested to hear an explanation.
My wife looked like one of the girls in my original posting (when I married her).
My daughter looks like one of the girls in my original posting.
My girlfriend looks like one of the girls in my original posting.
I live in Asia, I only mix with Asian women.


----------



## manfredo (May 20, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Drunk fest...... broken bed ........ damaged shoulder......hmmmmm .......... more details please.......or we’ll make up our on conclusion lol.


It's funny I have owned these 2 places over 30 years now and bedframes are always getting broke...But you work at a college! They are still like little kids jumping on the furniture when mommys not there. Only now they are doing it naked and drunk and mommys really far away! These 4 men were trapped in the house the past year basically. No jobs, all on-line classes, etc. I'm lucky to have had them rented and get paid, but they also probably did 3 years wear & tear in 1. At least. 

It got up to 87f here today...and it was over 90f in my grow room, so I changed my ducting to my summertime setup, where the heat from the lights now goes up the chimney. In the winter I recirculate it for free heat. Got a few ready to trim too, maybe this weekend.


----------



## StonedGardener (May 20, 2021)

Polished my blue ball


----------



## Buddzy Malone (May 20, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Polished my blue ballView attachment 4905555


I've had blue balls before it had something to do with polishing but I don't remember it being as nice as that picture though


----------



## Grandpapy (May 20, 2021)

The chrome came off.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 21, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (May 21, 2021)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I got some peppers and a couple tomato plants in the last couple days.View attachment 4905513View attachment 4905514
> 
> They don't look like much now, but wait until July.
> 
> ...


Your tomatoes look so much better than mine...I got a late start, but they are in...Fresh tomatoes are the best!! Enjoy...Awesome looking raised beds!


----------



## raratt (May 21, 2021)

My to do list today includes culling more peaches now that my back feels a little better. I think I only have one more section to do then it's sit back and wait for the lusciousness. 
Had two of the clones I took decide to start flowering while they are still under 18 hrs of light, I guess they weren't getting enough light? I have two mothers of it anyway so I might just set them out to finish off in the flower room to try them out. New strain to me.
Mornin all.


----------



## manfredo (May 21, 2021)

I am deciding to tackle a nasty job...OIl change in my Honda. It's past due and the drain plug is stripped! Last Fall my shoulder was too sore to get it off. Maybe now I can? Plus it;s easier sliding under a car on a hot day. Oh yeah, nothing like a little used motor oil running down your arm, maybe a little sloshed on your hair...or bald head in my case 

Man I wish I had a peach tree.

Freakin' HP has had my laptop for over a week now repairing it. In California, or Mexico probably!


----------



## raratt (May 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> peach tree.


This one is a Red Haven, nothing like pulling a warm peach off the tree and munching it with all the juices running down your hand. I put out an extra sprinkler and soak it when they are finishing off to make sure they have enough water. I make a few bucks off selling them also.


----------



## manfredo (May 21, 2021)

Yum. Peaches are like candy! Here's a couple shots of my garden so far which not too bad for May 21st. It's not even safe to plant around here until June 1st supposedly. The peas and lettuce are doing good


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (May 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> My to do list today includes culling more peaches now that my back feels a little better. I think I only have one more section to do then it's sit back and wait for the lusciousness.
> Had two of the clones I took decide to start flowering while they are still under 18 hrs of light, I guess they weren't getting enough light? I have two mothers of it anyway so I might just set them out to finish off in the flower room to try them out. New strain to me.
> Mornin all.


I have one tree that has at least 1000 pollinated flowers on it. This happened three years ago too. We thinned the same tree by removing 1083 baby peaches in early june (they didn't drop on their own) and we still got more than 200 beautiful ripe peaches off her. I'm hoping the same this year!


----------



## DarkWeb (May 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> This one is a Red Haven, nothing like pulling a warm peach off the tree and munching it with all the juices running down your hand. I put out an extra sprinkler and soak it when they are finishing off to make sure they have enough water. I make a few bucks off selling them also.


My grandparents had peach and apple orchards on the farm. Man, there's nothing like right off the tree. It's so unsatisfying getting them from the store.


----------



## raratt (May 21, 2021)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> I have one tree that has at least 1000 pollinated flowers on it. This happened three years ago too. We thinned the same tree by removing 1083 baby peaches in early june (they didn't drop on their own) and we still got more than 200 beautiful ripe peaches off her. I'm hoping the same this year!


I've had to cull a lot this year, good pollination conditions I guess. My son counted them one year, had over 700 of them get ripe.


----------



## raratt (May 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> My grandparents had peach and apple orchards on the farm. Man, there's nothing like right off the tree. It's so unsatisfying getting them from the store.


They have to pick them green because they bruise so easy.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yum. Peaches are like candy! Here's a couple shots of my garden so far which not too bad for May 21st. It's not even safe to plant around here until June 1st supposedly. The peas and lettuce are doing goodView attachment 4905786View attachment 4905786View attachment 4905787View attachment 4905788View attachment 4905789


That covered patio is awesome bud!


----------



## DarkWeb (May 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> They have to pick them green because they bruise so easy.


Yeah, even letting them sit in a paper bag for a few days didn't help. Wrong consistency and flavor. Even from the local farms their not the same........lol I've been ruined


----------



## go go kid (May 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> I've had to cull a lot this year, good pollination conditions I guess. My son counted them one year, had over 700 of them get ripe.


how true, we opened up the polly tunnels early this year to let the polinators in and what a job the queen bumblebees and wasps did. the queen wasps were realy timid this year too, i was fighting for flowersto polinate with a paint brush when they came buzzing in, so i lefy them to it, needent have bothered with the paintbrush lol


----------



## raratt (May 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, even letting them sit in a paper bag for a few days didn't help. Wrong consistency and flavor. Even from the local farms their not the same........lol I've been ruined


Stop by the end of June, first of July, I'll hook you up, lol.


----------



## Metasynth (May 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> Stop by the end of June, first of July, I'll hook you up, lol.


I’m headed up to NorCal July 4th for a backpacking trip...

jus sayin...


----------



## DarkWeb (May 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> Stop by the end of June, first of July, I'll hook you up, lol.


If I had my way, I'd eat peaches everyday....
"The President's of the United States of America"


----------



## curious2garden (May 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> My grandparents had peach and apple orchards on the farm. Man, there's nothing like right off the tree. It's so unsatisfying getting them from the store.


We had Mulberry and Apricot trees on the street I grew up on. I spent a lot of time climbing trees, laying in the branches and dining on fruit LOL


----------



## raratt (May 21, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I’m headed up to NorCal July 4th for a backpacking trip...
> 
> jus sayin...


No problem, I should have a bunch by then just stop by, you get the RIU discount, lol. I used to use the money I got from them to buy fireworks from the HS booth so indirectly the tree supported the HS.


----------



## curious2garden (May 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> No problem, I should have a bunch by then just stop by, you get the RIU discount, lol. I used to use the money I got from them to buy fireworks from the HS booth so indirectly the tree supported the HS.


Changed up to beer eh?


----------



## raratt (May 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Changed up to beer eh?


It bought that then also.


----------



## Bareback (May 21, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Polished my blue ballView attachment 4905555


First time I saw on of those a old hippie stoner friend had it and said to him “ that’s the biggest, shiniest Easter egg I’ve ever seen “ and he replied “ boy that’s what the call a grazing ball “ ...... ok ......I’ve called them grazing balls every since


----------



## Bareback (May 21, 2021)

I changed the hub assembly on Tacoma this morning and then I cut grass...... over achieving......


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2021)

Bareback said:


> I changed the hub assembly on Tacoma this morning and then I cut grass...... over achieving......


Back in the Seattle again


----------



## manfredo (May 21, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> My grandparents had peach and apple orchards on the farm. Man, there's nothing like right off the tree. It's so unsatisfying getting them from the store.


I live right next to an old commercial apple orchard, but the trees do not produce any more...The old guy told me he had the soil tested and it was severely deficient in lime, and was too expensive to correct. I thought lime was cheap, but IDK all the details...Juts sadly, no apples! A few but the deer get them.



DarkWeb said:


> That covered patio is awesome bud!


Thanks, it gets used so much. I use to stack my firewood there in the winter for easy access, but this year since I switched to gas I parked my car there all winter, and it makes a good patio in the summer. I haven't broke out the hammock yet!

I need to break out the window ac units here soon, I know that much...whew, a scorcher here today!!


----------



## raratt (May 21, 2021)

Well, I've tried everything to get my aquarium water safe for fish and I just think there is too much crap, literally, built up in it and I need to start over. I only have a few fish left so I think I can put them in a betta tank while I clean up the big tank, at least it has a lid so the algae eater won't jump out.


----------



## curious2garden (May 21, 2021)

Bareback said:


> First time I saw on of those a old hippie stoner friend had it and said to him “ that’s the biggest, shiniest Easter egg I’ve ever seen “ and he replied “ boy that’s what the call a grazing ball “ ...... ok ......I’ve called them grazing balls every since


----------



## DarkWeb (May 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I live right next to an old commercial apple orchard, but the trees do not produce any more...The old guy told me he had the soil tested and it was severely deficient in lime, and was too expensive to correct. I thought lime was cheap, but IDK all the details...Juts sadly, no apples! A few but the deer get them.
> 
> 
> Thanks, it gets used so much. I use to stack my firewood there in the winter for easy access, but this year since I switched to gas I parked my car there all winter, and it makes a good patio in the summer. I haven't broke out the hammock yet!
> ...


We hit 90° up in the mountains today. Think I heard it hit 93° yesterday up in Burlington.....new record. OMG My nuts feel like they are trying to be kneecaps  I feel bad for my boy in diapers......damn kid wants nothing to do with potty training. Driving me crazy.....thought last week we made progress.......now back to diapers


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 21, 2021)

The wife and I made up some flower pots today.



They'll be prettier in about a pound. I mean month.

Hope it rains soon, my barrels are almost empty.
May have to fill one with city water to get by for a while. Feast or famine with nature's water around here.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (May 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> Well, I've tried everything to get my aquarium water safe for fish and I just think there is too much crap, literally, built up in it and I need to start over. I only have a few fish left so I think I can put them in a betta tank while I clean up the big tank, at least it has a lid so the algae eater won't jump out.


Siphoned gravel good with 50% water change twice in a week? What kinda filter? Over feeding? Ammonia and nitrates high? Tap water ok?


----------



## Aeroknow (May 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> My to do list today includes culling more peaches now that my back feels a little better. I think I only have one more section to do then it's sit back and wait for the lusciousness.
> Had two of the clones I took decide to start flowering while they are still under 18 hrs of light, I guess they weren't getting enough light? I have two mothers of it anyway so I might just set them out to finish off in the flower room to try them out. New strain to me.
> Mornin all.






[/QUOTE]


----------



## Aeroknow (May 21, 2021)

I was supposed to be taking a break by now, but i just insulated all the interior walls thats needed. So now i gotta fucking keep going.
my latest goal to where i can finally take a fucking break(build my daughters grow, do all the insurance shit etc) is in a week. It just makes sense. Gotta get the taper in. I already have the cabinet dude on my ass. But i gotta put down some hardwood flooring before he gets the kitchen in. It’s all fucked up I don’t even know why the fuck i’m doing this.

i could have just bought a new house and blew up the garage like normal people do it


----------



## Aeroknow (May 21, 2021)

God damn how i missed rockwool insulation. It really is the best for sound as far as insulation goes though
Master bed
I
In between the two smaller bedrooms


now i gotta hang some more shitrock.BRB


----------



## Aeroknow (May 21, 2021)

Better not be able to hear someone fart while shitting in my bathrooms.
The master bath i got a speaker in the ceiling And shit


----------



## raratt (May 21, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Siphoned gravel good with 50% water change twice in a week? What kinda filter? Over feeding? Ammonia and nitrates high? Tap water ok?


Nitrates are really bad, nitrites are up a little, didn't check ammonia this time. I got about 2/3 of the gravel vacuumed really good today. I'm running an undergravel filter with a "20-40 gallon" filter on the back with charcoal. Tap water is hard and runs about 7.5, tank showed acidic. Just did the second water change today. I've been adding beneficial bacteria to it, and a little aquarium salt when I change water. I'll check it all again in the morning.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 21, 2021)

Costed 2k just to have the tv/sound dude wire up the joint.

Damn rite i’m fucking bragging!

mother fucker is gonna rock


----------



## nl5xsk1 (May 21, 2021)

Transplanted a handful of Durban X C99
Brothers Grimm, just a great combination


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (May 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> Nitrates are really bad, nitrites are up a little, didn't check ammonia this time. I got about 2/3 of the gravel vacuumed really good today. I'm running an undergravel filter with a "20-40 gallon" filter on the back with charcoal. Tap water is hard and runs about 7.5, tank showed acidic. Just did the second water change today. I've been adding beneficial bacteria to it, and a little aquarium salt when I change water. I'll check it all again in the morning.


Id say fuck the under gravel filter. More money but the canister filters now days are pretty slick. That and drop a sponge filter in there. How many gallons? Community tank, planted? Ive been out of the fish game for a bit but let me ask my bro he has a room full of tanks


----------



## raratt (May 21, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Id say fuck the under gravel filter. More money but the canister filters now days are pretty slick. That and drop a sponge filter in there. How many gallons? Community tank, planted? Ive been out of the fish game for a bit but let me ask my bro he has a room full of tanks


I figured getting water flow through the gravel and having a place for detrius to get eaten by the bacteria would be a good thing. The filter on the back moves a lot of water. About 35 gallon, community tank, no plants at the moment. It's been set up for a long time without cleaning it all up and starting over.


----------



## manfredo (May 21, 2021)

Sausages cooking on the grill after a hot sweaty day. I almost feel like a beer!


----------



## sarahJane211 (May 21, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Costed 2k just to have the tv/sound dude wire up the joint.
> Damn rite i’m fucking bragging!
> mother fucker is gonna rock


My sound system cost $5 ............ probably sounds just as good.


https://www.lazada.co.th/products/bluetooth-50-ipx7-wireless-earbud-tws-earphone-i2298278948-s7745100518.html


The things you own, end up owning you!

You'd have been better off buying stuff that would be useful once the grid has gone.
Guns, ammo, shelf stable foods .................. TEOTWAWKI is coming.


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Sausages cooking on the grill after a hot sweaty day. I almost feel like a beer!View attachment 4906241


I’d have to feel you to be sure, but (feels my beer) (ponders) I doubt it.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> Nitrates are really bad, nitrites are up a little, didn't check ammonia this time. I got about 2/3 of the gravel vacuumed really good today. I'm running an undergravel filter with a "20-40 gallon" filter on the back with charcoal. Tap water is hard and runs about 7.5, tank showed acidic. Just did the second water change today. I've been adding beneficial bacteria to it, and a little aquarium salt when I change water. I'll check it all again in the morning.


A hint from my fish days. Lighten up on the food. Add an upright and proper sized powerhead at each end. Use ammo carb to clean and replace filters in back filter. Suggest a remote canister if above 42 gallons. And avoid sunlight. LOl. But a few tips.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Sausages cooking on the grill after a hot sweaty day. I almost feel like a beer!View attachment 4906241


The sausages are screaming for a beer in a pan full of green peppers and onions with a touch of pressed garlic. LOL. Those chubs still look better than my salad. LOl.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (May 21, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> The sausages are screaming for a beer in a pan full of green peppers and onions with a touch of pressed garlic. LOL. Those chubs still look better than my salad. LOl.


Ill chub your salad


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> I figured getting water flow through the gravel and having a place for detrius to get eaten by the bacteria would be a good thing. The filter on the back moves a lot of water. About 35 gallon, community tank, no plants at the moment. It's been set up for a long time without cleaning it all up and starting over.


Personally I would completely disassemble the tank & start over - crap builds up around/under the under gravel system (antiquated tech - dump it & go with a good filtration system/s) & the gravel gets coated with shit so it is probably time to empty it & start again.
This coming from a guy that just dove into Hybrid Discus ownership - those buggers are very expensive, finickey about their water so losing a fish can easily be like flushing a hundie down the toilet so I've been doing a LOT of reading!


----------



## Mattcheck (May 21, 2021)

Ordered my seeds for next grow ethos cherry-gar-see-ya hoping it turns out well also going to upgrade led light looking at either marshydro or spider farmer 2000led any input?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 21, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Personally I would completely disassemble the tank & start over - crap builds up around/under the under gravel system (antiquated tech - dump it & go with a good filtration system/s) & the gravel gets coated with shit so it is probably time to empty it & start again.
> This coming from a guy that just dove into Hybrid Discus ownership - those buggers are very expensive & losing a fish can easily be like flushing a hundie down the toilet so I've been doing a LOT of reading!
> 
> View attachment 4906250


Beautiful. And hard as hell. Miss my albinos. 

And 100% agree with tear down and gravel wash. Just save 25% of original water to keep biologics going. Cichlid and piranha get rich scheme here in the 90's. Ornamentals and oddities for my pleasure.


----------



## curious2garden (May 21, 2021)

Mattcheck said:


> Ordered my seeds for next grow ethos cherry-gar-see-ya hoping it turns out well also going to upgrade led light looking at either *marshydro or spider farmer 2000led any input?*


Yeah try here:





LED and other Lighting


Growing with LEDs / Inductive / Plasma etc.



rollitup.org


----------



## lokie (May 21, 2021)

Mattcheck said:


> Ordered my seeds for next grow ethos cherry-gar-see-ya hoping it turns out well also going to upgrade led light looking at either marshydro or spider farmer 2000led any input?


Many find these links enlightening






LED and other Lighting


Growing with LEDs / Inductive / Plasma etc.



www.rollitup.org










Indoor Growing


Growing under HID lights.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> I figured getting water flow through the gravel and having a place for detrius to get eaten by the bacteria would be a good thing. The filter on the back moves a lot of water. About 35 gallon, community tank, no plants at the moment. It's been set up for a long time without cleaning it all up and starting over.


I ran undergravel filters for many years and they do build a huge denitrifying bacterial colony, but they just get too loaded-up with shit. Nowadays I like to run a couple of HOBs and a sponge filter with a powerhead

If I need to set up my 10gal hospital/fry-rearing tank, I can pull the sponge filter out and run it with a small powerhead and the tank is instantly established. Then I put a new sponge filter in the bigger tank


----------



## DarkWeb (May 21, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> My sound system cost $5 ............ probably sounds just as good.
> 
> 
> https://www.lazada.co.th/products/bluetooth-50-ipx7-wireless-earbud-tws-earphone-i2298278948-s7745100518.html
> ...


That link........


----------



## StonedGardener (May 21, 2021)

Bareback said:


> First time I saw on of those a old hippie stoner friend had it and said to him “ that’s the biggest, shiniest Easter egg I’ve ever seen “ and he replied “ boy that’s what the call a grazing ball “ ...... ok ......I’ve called them grazing balls every since


I think "gazing" ball, remember seeing my first one in a small clearing of a large winding path garden, I was probably about 4 yrs old...it blew me away......I think they all use to be silver.


----------



## StonedGardener (May 21, 2021)

Buddzy Malone said:


> I've had blue balls before it had something to do with polishing but I don't remember it being as nice as that picture though


I only got one blue ball, you're lucky.


----------



## Bareback (May 21, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> I think "gazing" ball, remember seeing my first one in a small clearing of a large winding path garden, I was probably about 4 yrs old...it blew me away......I think they all use to be silver.


Hahaha yeah I know..... gazing ball ..... that’s why when he called it a grazing ball , I found it so entertaining that I continued to call it that forever.

Please keep in mind that we live in the Deep South and proper english is not a requirement for communication. Also a side note..... sounding a out that you’re pronouncing incorrect doesn’t help a person spell for shit lol.


----------



## StonedGardener (May 21, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Hahaha yeah I know..... gazing ball ..... that’s why when he called it a grazing ball , I found it so entertaining that I continued to call it that forever.
> 
> Please keep in mind that we live in the Deep South and proper english is not a requirement for communication. Also a side note..... sounding a out that you’re pronouncing incorrect doesn’t help a person spell for shit lol.


I thought gymnasium was gymdasium until 10th grade.......thought juke box was jute box until about 18......it happens to me for sure


----------



## Aeroknow (May 21, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> My sound system cost $5 ............ probably sounds just as good.
> 
> 
> https://www.lazada.co.th/products/bluetooth-50-ipx7-wireless-earbud-tws-earphone-i2298278948-s7745100518.html
> ...


Wtf


----------



## Metasynth (May 21, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Wtf


No worries, he’s a piece of shit. Any time someone posts about something that makes them happy, he posts about how HE does it so much better.

Must just be a miserable prick in reality.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 21, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> No worries, he’s a piece of shit. Any time someone posts about something that makes them happy, he posts about how HE does it so much better.
> 
> Must just be a miserable prick in reality.


oh alright cool. Cause i was like what the fuck man


----------



## Aeroknow (May 21, 2021)

I’m kicking it with my friends daughter who is autistic and with as asbergers.
having a good ol time watching the loud house


----------



## Aeroknow (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Aeroknow (May 21, 2021)

She’s loving life. She’s never seen this episode.









holy fucking shit what did i get myself into


----------



## sarahJane211 (May 21, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> No worries, he’s a piece of shit. Any time someone posts about something that makes them happy, he posts about how HE does it so much better.
> 
> Must just be a miserable prick in reality.


On ignore for personal insults
That's my achievement today, putting two posters that resort to personal insults on ignore


----------



## Aeroknow (May 21, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 21, 2021)

Managed another flower bed cleaning and composting. Repotted and fed the lemon tree I gave the neighbor. I do the work. They enjoy the tree. Made a new candy bar and about to play with the new ptz cam. Tracking is crazy and spot on.


----------



## Metasynth (May 21, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> Fuck you too you wanker!
> 
> (That's my achievement today, then putting said wanker on ignore)


I may be on ignore, but you’ll always be a miserable prick.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 21, 2021)

I

am


----------



## DarkWeb (May 21, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> On ignore for personal insults
> That's my achievement today, putting two posters that resort to personal insults on ignore


----------



## Aeroknow (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Grandpapy (May 21, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> My sound system cost $5 ............ probably sounds just as good.
> 
> 
> https://www.lazada.co.th/products/bluetooth-50-ipx7-wireless-earbud-tws-earphone-i2298278948-s7745100518.html
> ...



Isn't kind of hard to have a party if everyone has to share your earbuds.

Your earbuds have stolen your party life.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 21, 2021)

I had my first visit with my new primary care provider and was pleased with the level of service


----------



## Aeroknow (May 21, 2021)

Ok OMG.
I haven’t hung out with Anika for like 3 yrs. just before the fire
She was special back then. But omg how special she is now. It sucks man.
But. I did a great job diffusing a few of her episodes.
She’ll straight up say she was trippin right after she was trippin. She’s only 13. I’ve known her her whole life.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


>


----------



## go go kid (May 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> If I had my way, I'd eat peaches everyday....
> "The President's of the United States of America"


same here, once youve grown your own theres nothing like them again in the shops or farm shops


----------



## go go kid (May 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> God damn how i missed rockwool insulation. It really is the best for sound as far as insulation goes though
> Master bed
> View attachment 4906220I
> In between the two smaller bedrooms
> ...


hope you mask up and suit up man, its a killer on the body and lungs


----------



## go go kid (May 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> God damn how i missed rockwool insulation. It really is the best for sound as far as insulation goes though
> Master bed
> View attachment 4906220I
> In between the two smaller bedrooms
> ...


do you have 2 x sheets thick for a 3/4 hour fire screed? or only a single?


----------



## Aeroknow (May 22, 2021)

go go kid said:


> hope you mask up and suit up man, its a killer on the body and lungs


Most of the time i did. So kind of.


go go kid said:


> do you have 2 x sheets thick for a 3/4 hour fire screed? or only a single?


No. Just single 1/2” everywhere. No type X needed.
Usually not too many fire rated walls in residential here in the states.
If there’s a garage attached to the house, it needs a fire break/separation to the house. Even that wall isn’t a real fire rated wall.


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2021)

Bareback said:


> *Hahaha yeah I know..... gazing ball ..... that’s why when he called it a grazing ball , I found it so entertaining that I continued to call it that forever.*
> 
> Please keep in mind that we live in the Deep South and proper english is not a requirement for communication. Also a side note..... sounding a out that you’re pronouncing incorrect doesn’t help a person spell for shit lol.


Yup, that's what made it funny


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2021)

go go kid said:


> same here, *once youve grown your own theres nothing like *them again in the shops or farm shops


Same with pot


----------



## go go kid (May 22, 2021)

pot is a very powerfull feeling. i do love to grow them, here a beutifull plant to grow


----------



## cannabineer (May 22, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Hahaha yeah I know..... gazing ball ..... that’s why when he called it a grazing ball , I found it so entertaining that I continued to call it that forever.
> 
> Please keep in mind that we live in the Deep South and proper english is not a requirement for communication. Also a side note..... sounding a out that you’re pronouncing incorrect doesn’t help a person spell for shit lol.


----------



## burnbluntz12312 (May 22, 2021)

Mattcheck said:


> Ordered my seeds for next grow ethos cherry-gar-see-ya hoping it turns out well also going to upgrade led light looking at either marshydro or spider farmer 2000led any input?


I'm on my first round with a Spider Farmer SF4000. So far I have no complaints. Heat is minimal and easily controllable, I didn't have to change anything about my setup. At 35 days of veg I can see an obvious difference in growth from my previous "blurple" LED. If you have any specific questions please ask.


----------



## Mattcheck (May 22, 2021)

burnbluntz12312 said:


> I'm on my first round with a Spider Farmer SF4000. So far I have no complaints. Heat is minimal and easily controllable, I didn't have to change anything about my setup. At 35 days of veg I can see an obvious difference in growth from my previous "blurple" LED. If you have any specific questions please ask.


That's what I'm upgrading from is blurple want to use same light all the way through just need something strong enough for a 3x3 tent. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## burnbluntz12312 (May 22, 2021)

Mattcheck said:


> That's what I'm upgrading from is blurple want to use same light all the way through just need something strong enough for a 3x3 tent. Thanks for the reply.


I didn't research the lights smaller than the 4000 as I was looking for 4x4 coverage. I've been slowly turning up the light intensity as the plants grow, at 55% now, and so far no issues. As I said, some of the healthiest looking I've had to date as well. At 55% it's quite bright to my eyes, warm directly under the light but has not increased temperatures enough to require anything new for temperature control, just ventilation and ambient temperatures around 65F. They say it will do 4x4 coverage, we shall see, I do question just how well the extreme edges will get light. I can't knock it though as I have not actually flowered with it.


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 22, 2021)

Technically yesterday but what the heck. Scored a actual metro rack 36x48 on large casters 6 shelves for $70 and 5 sheets of galvanized tin for $15 Garage suddenly is much more user friendly. Planning on building a least one tall raised bed out of the tin. Today is another soil run!


----------



## manfredo (May 22, 2021)

Can't for the life of me get the oil drain plug out of my car, but there's more than one way to skin a cat


----------



## DarkWeb (May 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Can't for the life of me get the oil drain plug out of my car, but there's more than one way to skin a catView attachment 4906817


Can you use a cutoff wheel to slice a channel for a flat blade screwdriver?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Can you use a cutoff wheel to slice a channel for a flat blade screwdriver?


I've used the flat bladed screw driver gently tapped with a hammer in a counter clockwise direction on the flat of the plug. A chisel works better. But the bite into the side and gentle impacts should break it loose.


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Can't for the life of me get the oil drain plug out of my car, but there's more than one way to skin a catView attachment 4906817


Vice grips and a hammer, (got to get a really good bite with the vice grips) gently set up harmonics if it's the bolt head. Otherwise I'd replace the fucking oil pan. Hub yelled out, "Call sheet metal shop!" He's so helpful


----------



## raratt (May 22, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (May 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Vice grips and a hammer, (got to get a really good bite with the vice grips) gently set up harmonics if it's the bolt head. *Otherwise I'd replace the fucking oil pan.*


Was thinking that too.


----------



## raratt (May 22, 2021)

Some Sea Foam then a propane torch.


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> Some Sea Foam then a propane torch.


My mind went to torch too LOL


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My mind went to torch too LOL


Fire and oil are not for the average. LOL. 

I tacked a big bolt onto my problem till I made it to the you pull yard for a replacement.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4906866


I also have a 2' piece of aluminum tubing to slip over the end of a breaker bar.......if that doesn't work I have a few huge pry bars that I can put in the other end of the aluminum tube. I've broken many.......well everything lol




MICHI-CAN said:


> Fire and oil are not for the average. LOL.
> 
> I tacked a big bolt onto my problem till I made it to the you pull yard for a replacement.


Ah we aren't anywhere near average....


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I also have a 2' piece of aluminum tubing to slip over the end of a breaker bar.......if that doesn't work I have a few huge pry bars that I can put in the other end of the aluminum tube. I've broken many.......well everything lol
> 
> 
> 
> Ah we aren't anywhere near average....


Err on the side of caution. Man the things I've caught on fire. And I do know better. Hoping all make their work easier. Not multiply


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I also have a 2' piece of aluminum tubing to slip over the end of a breaker bar.......if that doesn't work I have a few huge pry bars that I can put in the other end of the aluminum tube. I've broken many.......well everything lol
> View attachment 4906873
> 
> 
> ...


I have a nice selection of cheater and pry bars LOL


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Err on the side of caution. Man the things I've caught on fire. And I do know better. Hoping all make their work easier. Not multiply


Flash point of oil is around 93C. You aren't trying to cut, just expand and contract the metal to break it loose. Would I use a torch on that bolt? Maybe... depends on how hot it is and how f'n tired I am. Although I'd hector my hub to give it a try first. After 22+ years on heavies he can convince most shit to move, including me, I then decamp to the house for a smoke and sometimes a glass of whine.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Flash point of oil is around 93C. You aren't trying to cut, just expand and contract the metal to break it loose. Would I use a torch on that bolt? Maybe... depends on how hot it is and how f'n tired I am. Although I'd hector my hub to give it a try first. After 22+ years on heavies he can convince most shit to move, including me, I then decamp to the house for a smoke and sometimes a glass of whine.


MAP gas is my coolest portable torch. LOL. Propane. Ha ha. 

And you would be surprised how many people think they need cherry red to remove. Or don't cool with water or at all before trying to loosen. 

TY for the interaction. I already tried hard. And really happy others can do things right. Most people I know here would go get light bulb grease or a left handed monkey wrench at the hardware if suggested. 

Trying to get this Evolve-D dry pen charged. Was a TY gift this morning. Skeptical. But tired of sucking butane. 

Hope your day is good as it sounds like you intend.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Flash point of oil is around 93C. You aren't trying to cut, just expand and contract the metal to break it loose. Would I use a torch on that bolt? Maybe... depends on how hot it is and how f'n tired I am. Although I'd hector my hub to give it a try first. After 22+ years on heavies he can convince most shit to move, including me, I then decamp to the house for a smoke and sometimes a glass of whine.


Ah I actually thought "weld a nut on........if it's still full of oil" would take a longer time to heat up a few quarts of oil 

I've dunked a lot of cherry hot metal into oil on purpose.



MICHI-CAN said:


> MAP gas is my coolest portable torch. LOL. Propane. Ha ha.
> 
> And you would be surprised how many people think they need cherry red to remove. Or don't cool with water or at all before trying to loosen.
> 
> ...


Could also warm up the car and put some dry ice to it.


----------



## cannabineer (May 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> ...
> I've dunked a lot of cherry hot metal into oil on purpose.


Abura honyaki?


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> MAP gas is my coolest portable torch. LOL. Propane. Ha ha.
> 
> And you would be surprised how many people think they need cherry red to remove. Or don't cool with water or at all before trying to loosen.
> 
> ...


I use MAPP when trying to solder under freezing conditions, otherwise propane seems sufficient. As for oxyacetylene LOL 



DarkWeb said:


> Ah I actually thought "*weld a nut on........if it's still full of oil*" would take a longer time to heat up a few quarts of oil than have a problem
> 
> I've dunked a lot of cherry hot metal into oil on purpose.
> 
> ...


Yup quenching! The welding a nut on it is clever. I'm so lazy it would be vice grips and hammer ha!


----------



## DarkWeb (May 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I use MAPP when trying to solder under freezing conditions, otherwise propane seems sufficient. As for oxyacetylene LOL
> 
> 
> Yup quenching! The welding a nut on it is clever. I'm so lazy it would be vice grips and hammer ha!


Welding nuts on work great 

Really does lol you have a spot for a outer weld or an inner one or both.....pretty slick in many situations.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 22, 2021)

i didn't really accomplish this, but ...
makes me wonder if they just have something like a t-shirt cannon that they just launch shit with as they drive past?...and it was a hot sunny dry day....wtf is that mystery moisture? like the fedex fucker was eating ribs or something while making my delivery
but...i did get my new riding jacket
ce protection 2, mesh body with a removable quilted liner, back and elbow protectors...and it looks badass


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 22, 2021)

Out cutting grass before the rain comes (hopefully) and took this pic.

I have never seen as much pollen as I have this year. That is from the oak trees but I was watching the neighbor's tall pines the other day and when the wind gusted, it looked like smoke coming off them.

Gold dust everywhere but not worth a cent. I keep cleaning my tractor air cleaner every week. Normally a twice a season job.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 22, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i didn't really accomplish this, but ...View attachment 4906936View attachment 4906937View attachment 4906938
> makes me wonder if they just have something like a t-shirt cannon that they just launch shit with as they drive past?...and it was a hot sunny dry day....wtf is that mystery moisture? like the fedex fucker was eating ribs or something while making my delivery
> but...i did get my new riding jacketView attachment 4906939View attachment 4906942
> ce protection 2, mesh body with a removable quilted liner, back and elbow protectors...and it looks badass


FedEx sucks!


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2021)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4906948View attachment 4906949
> 
> Out cutting grass before the rain comes (hopefully) and took this pic.
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO, so I'm just a tad polluted. It was a long hard day researching and filling out forms and I treated myself. Anyway I stared at this for a long time before I realized it was not Kief! So disappointed.


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> FedEx sucks!


As does UPS and USPS and Amazon and probably the fucking Pony Express, back in the day.


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i didn't really accomplish this, but ...View attachment 4906936View attachment 4906937View attachment 4906938
> makes me wonder if they just have something like a t-shirt cannon that they just launch shit with as they drive past?...and it was a hot sunny dry day....wtf is that mystery moisture? like the fedex fucker was eating ribs or something while making my delivery
> but...i did get my new riding jacketView attachment 4906939View attachment 4906942
> ce protection 2, mesh body with a removable quilted liner, back and elbow protectors...and it looks badass


Roger! You're a lot cuter than I imagined (and I mean that as a compliment). Although your handprinting sucks almost as bad as mine (not a compliment).


----------



## DarkWeb (May 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> As does UPS and USPS and Amazon and probably the fucking Pony Express, back in the day.


Nah, I have more problems with FedEx tenfold.


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Nah, I have more problems with FedEx tenfold.


Mine have varied. I've had problems with all of them. They seem to go in spurts


----------



## BobBitchen (May 22, 2021)

fuck fedex


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Roger! You're a lot cuter than I imagined (and I mean that as a compliment). Although your handprinting sucks almost as bad as mine (not a compliment).


thanks, now if i could just get some of the local women to think so...i might not be so grumpy all the time
dunno why, but i almost always print in all capitol letters...but you can read it.....IF you can read


----------



## Metasynth (May 22, 2021)

Bike ride to calabasas peak, currently at the top


----------



## DarkWeb (May 22, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Bike ride to calabasas peak, currently at the top
> 
> View attachment 4907113


Yeah, that's nice


----------



## burnbluntz12312 (May 22, 2021)

Grilled some ribs... Mmmmm.

Also, since many flowers are still blooming, took more pictures.


----------



## raratt (May 22, 2021)

Resetting the fish tank today, pulled out all the gravel and vacuumed the junk out of the bottom and washed all the gravel out back. Got it all put back in and ran a hose from the patio to refill it. Had the nozzle locked on in the tank and went to straighten a kink and the hose jumped out of the tank.  Well, the floor needed mopped anyway. Pork chops for dinner, buds and suds time.


----------



## cannabineer (May 22, 2021)

burnbluntz12312 said:


> Grilled some ribs... Mmmmm.
> 
> Also, since many flowers are still blooming, took more pictures.
> View attachment 4907128View attachment 4907129


Any cicadas?


----------



## burnbluntz12312 (May 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Any cicadas?


Nah, the wife likes ribs better. 

I don't get Brood X here. Looks like it's suppose to be an incredible emergence though.


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 22, 2021)

Helped the Father-in-law replace a locking mechanism on his work truck this morning. Used it to pickup two yards of soil and haul their tiller home. Helped the neighbors fill their raised bed and prepped the area where our next raised bed is gonna go with the tiller. Nearly maimed myself in process after having the tiller try and run away from me, scared the shit out the wife in the process. Next time I'll wet the area before trying to till it. Tomorrow we build the bed, place and fill it.


----------



## manfredo (May 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Can you use a cutoff wheel to slice a channel for a flat blade screwdriver?


I'll tell you, I've taken a lot of rusty bolts out over the years but this sucker is stuck!! Someone put the plug in with no washer. I had vice grips on there with pipe on the end. Spin right off. And I tried a few different pairs. I tried an undersized 1/2" socket...Pounded it on, and nope. I was going to go buy an extractor set for m$30 and hope it has the right size one to fit, and my buddy said screw that, use my vacuum pump. And that's what I did!!


----------



## manfredo (May 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> Some Sea Foam then a propane torch.


That's the one thing I didn't try!


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That's the one thing I didn't try!


Last time the oil was changed did you replace the little washer on the oil plug? I experienced the same thing on a older honda years ago, it turns out that little sucker is really important in making sure the plug goes in straight and proper rather than slightly cross threaded. Never worked on that girl friends car again.


----------



## go go kid (May 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4906866


i cant stop laughing, thanx so much


----------



## manfredo (May 23, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Last time the oil was changed did you replace the little washer on the oil plug? I experienced the same thing on a older honda years ago, it turns out that little sucker is really important in making sure the plug goes in straight and proper rather than slightly cross threaded. Never worked on that girl friends car again.


I had it changed at a shop and they did not replace the gasket...In fact it looks like there is no gasket at all! It's going to be the next person's problem! The vacuum pump worked splendidly....


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I had it changed at a shop and they did not replace the gasket...In fact it looks like there is no gasket at all! It's going to be the next person's problem! The vacuum pump worked splendidly....


Think I might have a talk with that shop.


----------



## manfredo (May 23, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Think I might have a talk with that shop.


Yes that's what I get for having an oil change done at a tire store. I'm having a friend for dinner, LOL


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yes that's what I get for having an oil change done at a tire store. I'm having a friend for dinner, LOLView attachment 4907708


how are you going to cook him?


----------



## raratt (May 23, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> how are you going to cook him?


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yes that's what I get for having an oil change done at a tire store. I'm having a friend for dinner, LOLView attachment 4907708


Peter?


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Peter?


Ruger Rabbit


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'll tell you, I've taken a lot of rusty bolts out over the years but this sucker is stuck!! Someone put the plug in with no washer. I had vice grips on there with pipe on the end. Spin right off. And I tried a few different pairs. I tried an undersized 1/2" socket...Pounded it on, and nope. I was going to go buy an extractor set for m$30 and hope it has the right size one to fit, and my buddy said screw that, use my vacuum pump. And that's what I did!!


Drop the pan, clean the plug really well & weld an overside nut on top of it - warm it up with a torch & quinch then quick like a bunny hit it with a 1/2" impact. My money says it'll jump right out but you're still left with F2*ked up female (most likely metric) threads. Some times you can chase em but many times not.
G/L


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 23, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Drop the pan, clean the plug really well & weld an overside nut on top of it - warm it up with a torch & quinch then quick like a bunny hit it with a 1/2" impact. My money says it'll jump right out but you're still left with F2*ked up female (most likely metric) threads. Some times you can chase em but many times not.
> G/L


Which means replacement of the pan. This is why I don't have great love for mechanics I don't know personally.


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 23, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Which means replacement of the pan. This is why I don't have great love for mechanics I don't know personally.


Nor impact drivers.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 23, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Nor impact drivers.


It's the nut that's driving the gun.....not the gun


----------



## raratt (May 23, 2021)

Moved a couple of clones that started to flower out into the flower room after upsizing the pots. Got a couple trays for free from someone PCS-ing,
They were made to put dirty boots in but will work great for plants. Got the few fish I have left put back into the fish tank after tweaking the pH a bit. Picked up a couple super burritos for dinner at the taqueria. Buds and suds in progress.


----------



## lokie (May 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's the nut that's driving the gun.....not the gun


Nut gun or Gun nutted?














Value added post content.


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Nor impact drivers.


This sounds like an evolution of people who practice touch parking.


----------



## DCcan (May 23, 2021)

Everything bovine just doesn't trust me. Cows, even charging moose, now buffalo. Maybe it's the lip smacking.
I just looked at the juicy buffalo in the middle, thought how he could fit in the van and the whole herd bolted from the tree. They been watching me ever since.


Got my crop of summer autos out and transplanted, already in drought.
The field above should be intensely green, different plants poking up than the drought tolerant wildflowers.
The plants below are looking good a couple hours later, all the leaves are perky and bright green.


----------



## raratt (May 23, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> This sounds like an evolution of people who practice touch parking.


A group I used to ride with had a guy that was blind but bought a bike so a friend could give him rides on it. We were at a party at a bar and I had someone believing that he rode there by counting the bumps on the center line so he knew where to turn.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 23, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Which means replacement of the pan. This is why I don't have great love for mechanics I don't know personally.


I ran a shop for over 20 years after a 24 year stint as an E9 heavy diesel mechanic but meh, what do I know?
BTW, if the threads in the pan are stripped, what's your recommendation for a fix?



farmingfisherman said:


> Nor impact drivers.


Used properly they can and will be one of the best tools in the arsenal of a professional mechanic that knows his shit.
I'm assuming you've met the opposite.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> A group I used to ride with had a guy that was blind but bought a bike so a friend could give him rides on it. We were at a party at a bar and I had someone believing that he rode there by counting the bumps on the center line so he knew where to turn.


That's so damn good lol


----------



## DarkWeb (May 23, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I ran a shop for over 20 years after a 24 year stint as an E9 heavy diesel mechanic but meh, what do I know?
> BTW, if the threads in the pan are stripped, what's your recommendation for a fix?
> 
> 
> ...


I'll back that!


----------



## DarkWeb (May 23, 2021)

Damn this is good! 



Steak with sauteed shiitake mushrooms and onions, farro, cilantro lime shrimp (the recipe I posted with my jalapenos and honey) 

Wow I've been dreaming about this!


----------



## DCcan (May 23, 2021)

Whats the farro cooked in?
The steak made me drool uncontrollably again, the buffalo knows that look.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 23, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Whats the farro cooked in?
> The steak made me drool uncontrollably again, the buffalo knows that look.


The farro was up to my wife. It's good, first time we've had it that way.


I might try to reproduce this farro recipe (well ingredients) with the morels I just found. I'll figure it out


----------



## doublejj (May 23, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Whats the farro cooked in?
> The steak made me drool uncontrollably again, the buffalo knows that look.


got a BB gun?...........


----------



## doublejj (May 23, 2021)

Yes...they do


----------



## doublejj (May 23, 2021)

American Bison with air rifle...


----------



## DarkWeb (May 23, 2021)

Tasty


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 23, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Yes...they do
> View attachment 4907844


Wow! He's a stud.


----------



## manfredo (May 23, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Nor impact drivers.


Yeah I was thinking they put it on with an impact driver.

The vacuum pump worked sweet. That's how they change the oil in boat motors!


----------



## StonedGardener (May 23, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Wow! He's a stud.


8


----------



## DCcan (May 23, 2021)

I was going to bag one with a carrot and a ramp into the van, I know that driving in reverse with the trunk open is harder than it looks.


----------



## StonedGardener (May 23, 2021)

[ I don't know what the hell the above "8" post is] 

Today.......got new dock all in, the old dock was 30yrs old. Water, a tad f'ing cold.........
"A tid bit nipply".


----------



## Bareback (May 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I had it changed at a shop and they did not replace the gasket...In fact it looks like there is no gasket at all! It's going to be the next person's problem! The vacuum pump worked splendidly....


I bought one of those extractors for my boat it works fine but the oil filter is still going to make a mess in the bilge for me.
I was going to say torch .... hot and cold....cycle after cycle...... but it’s probably cross threaded . Might as well drill it and tap or heli coil it . Either way just let us know we talk you into burning the car .... house or yourself.


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2021)

Bareback said:


> I bought one of those extractors for my boat it works fine but the oil filter is still going to make a mess in the bilge for me.
> I was going to say torch .... hot and cold....cycle after cycle...... but it’s probably cross threaded . Might as well drill it and tap or heli coil it . Either way just let us know we talk you into burning the car .... house or yourself.


----------



## manfredo (May 23, 2021)

Bareback said:


> I bought one of those extractors for my boat it works fine but the oil filter is still going to make a mess in the bilge for me.
> I was going to say torch .... hot and cold....cycle after cycle...... but it’s probably cross threaded . Might as well drill it and tap or heli coil it . Either way just let us know we talk you into burning the car .... house or yourself.


Actually I was going to take it back to the tire shop and flip the mechanic a $20 tip, along with a new plug and gasket. Up on a lift with a torch and a bunch of different extractors they can probably get it out easier than I.

But I was shopping for a new car anyways, and then covid hit and I stopped looking, so maybe I can buy one before my next oil change is due. 

I use to love crawling under a car and fixing it. "Use to" is the key there. Now I can barely get up off a creeper!

Damn I was in bed but couldn't sleep, thinking about my trashed rental and the asswipes living there. 

I think my goal for the summer should be 1. sell my 2 student rentals, and 2. buy or lease a brand new daily driver! 

But June is going be a pain in the arse getting them cleaned up


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Actually I was going to take it back to the tire shop and flip the mechanic a $20 tip, along with a new plug and gasket. Up on a lift with a torch and a bunch of different extractors they can probably get it out easier than I.
> 
> But I was shopping for a new car anyways, and then covid hit and I stopped looking, so maybe I can buy one before my next oil change is due.
> 
> ...


My advice, do not lease. As a landlord you know what I’m saying.


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 23, 2021)

Finished up our bed today. Hoping it will last 20 plus years.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 23, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Finished up our bed today. Hoping it will last 20 plus years.


Is it sealed?


----------



## manfredo (May 23, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> My advice, do not lease. As a landlord you know what I’m saying.


I have never leased a car before,. but I drive less than 10k a year now so I thought it might be an idea. If I get rid of the rentals I can get rid of the pickup truck too and only have 1 car...Maybe  A truck is handy! 


farmingfisherman said:


> Finished up our bed today. Hoping it will last 20 plus years.


Beautiful, what kind of wood? A friend who is a horticulturist was just telling me if you lay chicken wire flat around the bed, like you did with burlap, it will keep any animals with hoofs away, and you can mow right over it...and she said a lot of smaller animals don't like it either and will avoid. I might give it a try. The deer were topping my tomatoes last year. 

Lets try this sleep thing again


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I have never leased a car before,. but I drive less than 10k a year now so I thought it might be an idea. If I get rid of the rentals I can get rid of the pickup truck too and only have 1 car...Maybe  A truck is handy!
> 
> Beautiful, what kind of wood? A friend who is a horticulturist was just telling me if you lay chicken wire flat around the bed, like you did with burlap, it will keep any animals with hoofs away, and you can mow right over it...and she said a lot of smaller animals don't like it either and will avoid. I might give it a try. The deer were topping my tomatoes last year.
> 
> Lets try this sleep thing again


It's cedar, milled from one log. The wire idea work for cats??


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 23, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Is it sealed?


Nope. Rough cut cedar. Lined the inside with burlap to help prevent erosion out the bottom. Learned about a bees wax sealing process after we had already added the soil.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 23, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Nope. Rough cut cedar. Lined the inside with burlap to help prevent erosion out the bottom. Learned about a bees wax sealing process after we had already added the soil.


Saw the rough cut is all. Mind screamed. Cedar is very nice. And that dimension will hold a very long time. Some type of organic seal is just pretty for longer. You'll be building bigger before then. LOL.


----------



## Bareback (May 24, 2021)

Starting a new job today.....
I’m still at the university but with a new group..
I’m officially an electrician now not just playing one without being paid like one lol. Wish me luck.....just call me Sparky or Wingnut or Asshole so know who you are talking to.


----------



## manfredo (May 24, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Starting a new job today.....
> I’m still at the university but with a new group..
> I’m officially an electrician now not just playing one without being paid like one lol. Wish me luck.....just call me Sparky or Wingnut or Asshole so know who you are talking to.


Congratulations!! 




farmingfisherman said:


> It's cedar, milled from one log. The wire idea work for cats??


IDK about cats...I'd guess probably not.


----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Which means replacement of the pan. This is why I don't have great love for mechanics I don't know personally.


Bingo and it's a bitch in an older Mustang where you have your steering rack in the way. That's also what kept me doing my basic car maintenance work.


----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I ran a shop for over 20 years after a 24 year stint as an E9 heavy diesel mechanic but meh, *what do I know*?
> BTW, if the threads in the pan are stripped, what's your recommendation for a fix?
> 
> 
> ...


Of all the tools the hub owns I am not allowed to use the impact tools (none of them, that drawer is locked).


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 24, 2021)

Rhododendrons in full bloom, same day the rain came for the first time in over a week.

I needed the full rain barrels more though. Keep raining, only at 50% capacity so far.


----------



## raratt (May 24, 2021)

Contemplating making a run to town to get some new fish now that my tank has pretty much stabilized. I only have 3 left right now. Tetras seem to last longest in my neglected tank...lol. Mornin all.


----------



## raratt (May 24, 2021)

I figured out how to unlock the new phone.


----------



## raratt (May 24, 2021)

Made it to the fish store, $75 later and I could still use more fish. Glad I didn't go tomorrow, they are shutting down fish sales until next month for some unexplained reason. I'll have to head the other direction to get more fish. Leftover burrito for dinner, just cracked my first beer. I'm done for today.


----------



## manfredo (May 24, 2021)

I got my lawns cut, and wrote a nasty note to my tenants that took about 2 hours to write. I hate wasting time on shit like that, but need to cover my bases in case I get sued!

Burgers on the grill for dinner and I should head down and water the girls before bed! 

I'm thinking of steam cleaning my furniture tomorrow, just to make sure my machine is in tip top shape. I have one of those Bissell Big Green Machines like they rent at WalMart and grocery stores, with a huge upholstery tool...It is awesome!! And looks like I'm not the only one who thinks so....10k plus 5 star reviews on Amazon






Amazon.com: BISSELL Big Green Professional Carpet Cleaner: Home & Kitchen


Buy BISSELL Big Green Professional Carpet Cleaner: Home & Kitchen - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 24, 2021)

So did some yard work been chilling out for minute and @Laughing Grass came to mind and I'm hoping she's doing okay tonight peace and love are going her way from my family to her's


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So did some yard work been chilling out for minute and @Laughing Grass came to mind and I'm hoping she's doing okay tonight peace and love are going her way from my family to her's


Oh yes. I send good thoughts east by north for @Laughing Grass


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 24, 2021)

We all live under the same moon hopefully you are having a great night


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> We all live under the same moon hopefully you are having a great nightView attachment 4908637View attachment 4908636


Longitude presents


----------



## DustyDuke (May 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Of all the tools the hub owns I am not allowed to use the impact tools (none of them, that drawer is locked).


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Of all the tools the hub owns I am not allowed to use the impact tools (none of them, that drawer is locked).


Well if said person happens to be one of them people who if something was going to go wrong with something it would happen to that person then I will have to stick up for your husband


----------



## DustyDuke (May 24, 2021)

I better get back to work or someone will die. I swear these labourers have breathe in and out playing in their headphones because they would forget and die otherwise.


----------



## lokie (May 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Of all the tools the hub owns I am not allowed to use the impact tools (none of them, that drawer is locked).





DustyDuke said:


> View attachment 4908654


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 25, 2021)

36 years of marriage as of today


----------



## raratt (May 25, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> 36 years of marriage as of today


Congrats, we hit 40 on 7 Jul.


----------



## manfredo (May 25, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> 36 years of marriage as of today


Congratulations!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 25, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> 36 years of marriage as of today


Congratulations I'm 25 years deeply in love with the lady who saved my life and a different way to live December 6th what are you planning


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 25, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> 36 years of marriage as of today


We hit 34 of bliss~n~babies in August.


----------



## pinner420 (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 25, 2021)

It has to start somewhere


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 25, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> View attachment 4908992


You might want to watch it she might take you up on that you know Walmart sells everything


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> View attachment 4908955


Anyone else see “Slappy Anniversary”?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So did some yard work been chilling out for minute and @Laughing Grass came to mind and I'm hoping she's doing okay tonight peace and love are going her way from my family to her's





cannabineer said:


> Oh yes. I send good thoughts east by north for @Laughing Grass


you guys are sweet! Life has started to get back to a new normal this week.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 25, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> 36 years of marriage as of today


 Congratulations and happy anniversary.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Anyone else see “Slappy Anniversary”?


totally!


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It has to start somewhereView attachment 4908999View attachment 4909000


whatcha building


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You might want to watch it she might take you up on that you know Walmart sells everything


It reads as sly antivax to me.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> whatcha building


----------



## mudballs (May 25, 2021)

Holy shit,my seeds made it through Chicago customs!! I just cant believe it im so excited i had to shout it somewhere! Anybody who's been at this a while knows Chicago is notoriously difficult to get seeds thru. Yay me! No discrete package just straight 'send me my shit'.


----------



## manfredo (May 25, 2021)

Moving on up, to the outdoors. I think she's excited!


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2021)

mudballs said:


> Holy shit,my seeds made it through Chicago customs!! I just cant believe it im so excited i had to shout it somewhere! Anybody who's been at this a while knows Chicago is notoriously difficult to get seeds thru. Yay me! No discrete package just straight 'send me my shit'.


... discreet?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4909014


he’s gonna need more stones


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> It reads as sly antivax to me.


Same here.


----------



## lokie (May 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Same here.


Private information is private and should not be expected gratuitous.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2021)

lokie said:


> Private information is private and should not be expected gratuitous.


Public health consequences supersede that privilege.


----------



## lokie (May 25, 2021)

No


----------



## alexeJAJA (May 25, 2021)

Today I finally decided to quit a job I didn't like. It took me a long time to make up my mind, I always had my doubts. But today I just quit. I took out a loan and paid my dream education. I decided that it would be an incentive to learn as soon as possible and find a new job. I hope I did the right thing and I will never regret it.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 25, 2021)

alexeJAJA said:


> Today I finally decided to quit a job I didn't like. It took me a long time to make up my mind, I always had my doubts. But today I just quit. I took out a loan and paid my dream education. I decided that it would be an incentive to learn as soon as possible and find a new job. I hope I did the right thing and I will never regret it.


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2021)

lokie said:


> Private information is private and should not be expected gratuitous.


I was commenting on the meme reading as an antivax meme. I don't believe I said anything about HIPAA rights.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It has to start somewhereView attachment 4908999View attachment 4909000


Whose body is it for?


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Public health consequences supersede that privilege.


As lokie said, no. But this is why it reads as sly antivax. It mines assumptions. In essence is this someone the store told they had to ask on entry? Or is this some random stranger around the store. It makes a difference.

Why would I insult some poor drone the store is making do a shit job that may not even be legal? Why wouldn't I insult some nosey random stranger?

Why didn't the CDC foresee this issue and address it?


----------



## lokie (May 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I was commenting on the meme reading as an antivax meme. I don't believe I said anything about HIPAA rights.


True

A different reading is what I offered.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> As lokie said, no. But this is why it reads as sly antivax. It mines assumptions. In essence is this someone the store told they had to ask on entry? Or is this some random stranger around the store. It makes a difference.
> 
> Why would I insult some poor drone the store is making do a shit job that may not even be legal? Why wouldn't I insult some nosey random stranger?
> 
> Why didn't the CDC foresee this issue and address it?


I walked right into it. I think my logic is being influenced by my angry disbelief. I figured vaccine dissenters would be an inconsequential percent or two. But it’s closer to twenty percent, and my emotions about the issue bled into my response.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 25, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Congratulations I'm 25 years deeply in love with the lady who saved my life and a different way to live December 6th what are you planning


I just got back from the store with some big gulf shrimp I'm gonna marinate, skewer, and grill 

right after I take a nap


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4909014


I was gonna say "burial plot"


----------



## Mohican (May 25, 2021)

Happy Anniversary!
We hit 36 years in July.


----------



## raratt (May 25, 2021)

Got the 4 tomato plants my son started in the ground and drip lines run to them. Still haven't decided where to put the germaniums I started. Bacon cheeseburgers for dinner. Buds and suds shortly.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 25, 2021)

Got a new bowl and yes it is a skull and I thought of you @Laughing Grass


----------



## manfredo (May 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> Got the 4 tomato plants my son started in the ground and drip lines run to them. Still haven't decided where to put the germaniums I started. Bacon cheeseburgers for dinner. Buds and suds shortly.


I'm thinking cheeseburgers too, even though I had a cheeseburger for lunch and cheeseburger for dinner last night. It's easy. I could spice it up with some bacon now that is a good idea!


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm thinking cheeseburgers too, even though I had a cheeseburger for lunch and cheeseburger for dinner last night. It's easy. I could spice it up with some bacon now that is a good idea!


----------



## Aeroknow (May 25, 2021)

Cuttin rips. Getting close!
Taper will be here in a week. Hopefully.

subbing out the taping btw


----------



## raratt (May 25, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Cuttin rips. Getting close!
> Taper will be here in a week. Hopefully.
> View attachment 4909225
> subbing out the taping btw


Starting to look like a home! Won't be too awfully long bro.


----------



## raratt (May 25, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Cuttin rips. Getting close!
> Taper will be here in a week. Hopefully.
> View attachment 4909225
> subbing out the taping btw


You got the AC running yet?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I walked right into it. I think my logic is being influenced by my angry disbelief. I figured vaccine dissenters would be an inconsequential percent or two. But it’s closer to twenty percent, and my emotions about the issue bled into my response.


i'm genuinely surprised it's only 20%, i expected closer to 40%...never underestimate the power of stupidity


----------



## Aeroknow (May 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> You got the AC running yet?


Shiiiiiit! I wish.
Def best to wait until done with construction unfortunately


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm genuinely surprised it's only 20%, i expected closer to 40%...never underestimate the power of stupidity


There is considerable regional variation. More purple = higher no-vaxer percentage.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> There is considerable regional variation. More purple = higher no-vaxer percentage.
> 
> View attachment 4909227


So basically, blue(where most people live) is light purple, and red(where trumpsters live) is purple.

Fucking stupid


----------



## Aeroknow (May 25, 2021)

^^^^^wanna keep going so bad but i’ll stop.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> So basically, blue(where most people live) is light purple, and red(where trumpsters live) is purple.
> 
> Fucking stupid


The correlation isn’t that good. Consider Nebraska.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Aeroknow (May 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> The correlation isn’t that good. Consider Nebraska.
> 
> View attachment 4909237


Hey. It’s a good thing texans, for the most part, didn’t listen to our last administration. It’s still purple. Like middle shade purple


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Hey. It’s a good thing texans, for the most part, didn’t listen to our last administration


Yeah but they cheaped out on energy infrastructure. Insert brief rant about politics here


----------



## Aeroknow (May 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Yeah but they cheaped out on energy infrastructure. Insert brief rant about politics here


I love you bro.


----------



## raratt (May 25, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Shiiiiiit! I wish.
> Def best to wait until done with construction unfortunately


It WOULD help the mud and paint dry faster...lol.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> It WOULD help the mud and paint dry faster...lol.


And block out that lovely dry wind?


----------



## StonedGardener (May 25, 2021)

Clicked a pic of a big-ass bumblebee flying up the road (used tablet)........the bee is in between cat sign and round log, not quite in middle.........cruising altitude approx. 1100mm ,traveling at a rate of about 10ft/sec , SW.........tail wind, 5mph (appeared to be in a hurry).


----------



## raratt (May 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> And block out that lovely dry wind?


We've had a delta breeze the last couple days, humidity is up a bit. Edit 23% right now.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 25, 2021)

What the fuckin fuck

fuckin bullshit
Just happened while i was scootin along. Wtf
Never, EVER had that happen before and i used to live on perry scaffolding. Fucking wtf


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> And block out that lovely dry wind?


and free range rattlers?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 25, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> What the fuckin fuck
> View attachment 4909264
> fuckin bullshit
> Just happened while i was scootin along. Wtf


Yeah, never saw that before lol WTF indeed


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> and free range rattlers?


I’m waiting to sight my first levitated Mohave Green


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I’m waiting to sight my first levitated Mohave Green


Yes well don't involve me!


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yes well don't involve me!


I figure, with the recent weather, it’s only a matter of time ‘til I see one. I do hope Paulie doesn’t backstop it.


----------



## raratt (May 25, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> What the fuckin fuck
> View attachment 4909264
> fuckin bullshit
> Just happened while i was scootin along. Wtf
> Never, EVER had that happen before and i used to live on perry scaffolding. Fucking wtf


Shit, can't find any that ship overnight.





Amazon.com: Scaffolding Caster 5" Hard Rubber Locking with 1.25 Inch Square Shank 4 EA : Industrial & Scientific


Buy Scaffolding Caster 5" Hard Rubber Locking with 1.25 Inch Square Shank 4 EA: Stem Casters - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## DarkWeb (May 25, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> What the fuckin fuck
> View attachment 4909264
> fuckin bullshit
> Just happened while i was scootin along. Wtf
> Never, EVER had that happen before and i used to live on perry scaffolding. Fucking wtf


Not laughing at it. Except well....sometimes you get a sign.......sometimes it's mysterious sometimes not......that's definitely one........























It's beer:30!


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> Shit, can't find any that ship overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap the price


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Not laughing at it. Except well....sometimes you get a sign.......sometimes it's mysterious sometimes not......that's definitely one........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We got those in neurosurgery. You learned not to fight against them. Pack it closed, grab some shut eye on a gurney and go back to work.


----------



## raratt (May 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Holy crap the price


Pretty cheap. It would run me $40 to replace the two wheels on my dolly.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> Pretty cheap. It would run me $40 to replace the two wheels on my dolly.


Oh duh set of 4


----------



## Aeroknow (May 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> Shit, can't find any that ship overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the wheels for this piece of shit too!

i think i’m gonna go buy a new one from HD tomorrow. Snake the wheels off the new one for now and buy new ones put them back on the new one and return the new fucker when the new wheels arive. Fuck it


----------



## Aeroknow (May 25, 2021)

Mini heart attack. When it broke


----------



## DarkWeb (May 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> We got those in neurosurgery. You learned not to fight against them. Pack it closed, grab some shut eye on a gurney and go back to work.


You have to listen to the signs......


Redirect Notice


----------



## DarkWeb (May 25, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Mini heart attack. When it broke


Oh fuck! I hate those!


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh fuck! I hate those!


No fucking shit! I mean you’re busting your fucking hump getting shit done, and then fucking shit outta west buttfuck Egypt like that fucks you right in the shitlist and you stare at that fucking bullshit fucking wondering how the bleeding shitfuck you’re gonna get that fucking shit back on the rails and then you fuuucking hear yourself say shit like

“oh. Bother.”


----------



## Aeroknow (May 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> No fucking shit! I mean you’re busting your fucking hump getting shit done, and then fucking shit outta west buttfuck Egypt like that fucks you right in the shitlist and you stare at that fucking bullshit fucking wondering how the bleeding shitfuck you’re gonna get that fucking shit back on the rails and then you fuuucking hear yourself say shit like
> 
> “oh. Bother.”


Fucking fuck fuck fuck


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You have to listen to the signs......
> 
> 
> Redirect Notice


Thankfully there’s only one brain. That simplifies a lot!


----------



## raratt (May 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> No fucking shit! I mean you’re busting your fucking hump getting shit done, and then fucking shit outta west buttfuck Egypt like that fucks you right in the shitlist and you stare at that fucking bullshit fucking wondering how the bleeding shitfuck you’re gonna get that fucking shit back on the rails and then you fuuucking hear yourself say shit like
> 
> “oh. Bother.”


I think a bunch of MFing POS shitty cheap crap MFer's would come out of my mouth.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> I think a bunch of MFing POS shitty cheap crap MFer's would come out of my mouth.


You’re career Air Force so it’s all good.


----------



## raratt (May 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> You’re career Air Force so it’s all good.


Fuck is used as a comma.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 25, 2021)

And I thought I said "Fuck" alot. : )


----------



## Aeroknow (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Aeroknow (May 25, 2021)

Remember this song from Van Hagar “fuck” album?


----------



## Billytheluther (May 25, 2021)

printer said:


> I can't remember which. Was it 2"x3" or was it 2"x4", have to check.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice dude...


----------



## DarkWeb (May 25, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4909286


----------



## Aeroknow (May 25, 2021)




----------



## raratt (May 25, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


>


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I just got back from the store with some big gulf shrimp I'm gonna marinate, skewer, and grill
> 
> right after I take a nap


How were the shrimp?


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 25, 2021)

Worked, grocery store, got real high and bought two oya's.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 25, 2021)

raratt said:


>


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> There is considerable regional variation. More purple = higher no-vaxer percentage.
> 
> View attachment 4909227


you see way in east Tn. the tip isn't nearly as purple as most of the rest of the state? that's me....throwing off the curve again.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 25, 2021)

what did i accomplish today? made 300 bucks between the "real" job and selling weed, talked to a friend, hooked up with a good shop to do my scooter maintenance, took a couple of rides on my scooter, cruised the grocery store but all the milfs had the men folk with them...


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Worked, grocery store, got real high and bought two oya's.


What’s an oya?


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> What’s an oya?


I went with olla


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I went with olla


That was my first instinct also, but I’ve been hoist upon my ass
umptions lately


----------



## raratt (May 25, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the milfs had the men folk with them...


All you have to do is lick your eyebrows, they will leave them.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 25, 2021)

An *olla* (pronounced oya) is an unglazed bottle *made from* porous clay. Filled with water and buried next to a garden plant, the *olla* allows water to seep slowly into the soil to be drawn up by the roots as needed. 
there i accomplished something else today...i learned something


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> All you have to do is lick your eyebrows, they will leave them.


i can only lick the tip of my nose...that usually seems to impress them...dunno why, almost any dog can do it


----------



## Aeroknow (May 25, 2021)

@raratt
A couple weeks before the fire, me
And rudy were on the pick, right above scottys on the sac fishing for them salmon, i blasted that song right when a guide boat drifted by right next to us. A few females aboard. It was fucking awesome


----------



## raratt (May 25, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i can only lick the tip of my nose...that usually seems to impress them...dunno why, almost any dog can do it


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> What’s an oya?



*GrowOya | Effortless Home Garden Irrigation. Less Water ...*
https://growoya.com


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 25, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> *GrowOya | Effortless Home Garden Irrigation. Less Water ...*
> https://growoya.com


Watering vessels for the raised beds.


----------



## raratt (May 25, 2021)

I have these on risers attached to 1/2 inch irrigation hose spaced out around my garden area so all I have to do is run some 1/4 inch hose and a bubbler to wherever I want to plant something. I turn them off if I don't have something planted in the area.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 25, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i can only lick the tip of my nose...that usually seems to impress them...dunno why, almost any dog can do it


Just tried.
I can only do it when i push the tip of my nose down. Think that will still work to impress?


----------



## Aeroknow (May 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have these on risers attached to 1/2 inch irrigation hose spaced out around my garden area so all I have to do is run some 1/4 inch hose and a bubbler to wherever I want to plant something. I turn them off if I don't have something planted in the area.
> 
> View attachment 4909336


Shrubblers are the shit!
I like the ones on the stake better though


----------



## raratt (May 25, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Shrubblers are the shit!
> I like the ones on the stake better though


That was just the valve. I use these.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Just tried.
> I can only do it when i push the tip of my nose down. Think that will still work to impress?


That depends on the nose more than on the tongue.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> That was just the valve. I use these.
> View attachment 4909343


Those are the exact same ones that watered last years outdoor


----------



## Aeroknow (May 25, 2021)

@raratt 
The stake ones are cool too though.

i had 30 italian cypress up in p-town. Just one 1/2” poly along them all and 4 shrubbler stakes per tree. Was working killer until


----------



## raratt (May 25, 2021)

Time to go grill some burgers and listen/watch music. Cheers.


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> That was my first instinct also, but I’ve been hoist upon my ass
> umptions lately


Hoist by my own fucktard ;D


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> An *olla* (pronounced oya) is an unglazed bottle *made from* porous clay. Filled with water and buried next to a garden plant, the *olla* allows water to seep slowly into the soil to be drawn up by the roots as needed.
> there i accomplished something else today...i learned something


Yeah that's utter rubbish sweetie ;D an Olla is what all us Mexifornians cook our beans in ;D I have an epic one that I use for Mayocobas (Peruanos).


----------



## manfredo (May 25, 2021)

it is eerily quiet except for a wolf or a coy dog howling somewhere off in the distance


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> View attachment 4909364it is eerily quiet except for a wolf or a coy dog howling somewhere off in the distanceView attachment 4909365


Full moon, that explains a lot, thanks hun.


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 25, 2021)

Blood moon and lunar eclipse tonight. 4:20 am.


----------



## manfredo (May 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> It WOULD help the mud and paint dry faster...lol.


That drywall dust is brutal on a HVAC system, but a couple window units would work. Are you putting in a swamp cooler too @Aeroknow ?


raratt said:


> We've had a delta breeze the last couple days, humidity is up a bit. Edit 23% right now.


23% humidity?? Wow, I have rarely if ever seen it that low. What a sheltered life I live!

I did get another plant trimmed tonight....a big un.... probably a half pounder. Thats all thats ready for now.


----------



## Metasynth (May 25, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the tip isn't nearly as purple as most of the rest... that's me....throwing off the curve again.


Oooh. There is so much to unpack here...where to begin!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 25, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Just tried.
> I can only do it when i push the tip of my nose down. Think that will still work to impress?


depends, what are you using to push the tip of your nose down with?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 25, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Oooh. There is so much to unpack here...where to begin!
> 
> View attachment 4909381


start where ever you like, the only way i could have packed more enuendo in that sentence was to jam it in with a stick


----------



## Aeroknow (May 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That drywall dust is brutal on a HVAC system, but a couple window units would work. Are you putting in a swamp cooler too @Aeroknow ?
> 
> 23% humidity?? Wow, I have rarely if ever seen it that low. What a sheltered life I live!
> 
> I did get another plant trimmed tonight....a big un.... probably a half pounder. Thats all thats ready for now.


No swamp cooler here. Would be cool (lol) to have though.


----------



## manfredo (May 26, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> depends, what are you using to push the tip of your nose down with?


Damn....I think I have a small tongue! Maybe that is why I'm single


----------



## DarkWeb (May 26, 2021)

vorcy said:


> Wow


----------



## Singlemalt (May 26, 2021)

vorcy said:


> Wow


You misspelled "writing" on your profile


----------



## curious2garden (May 26, 2021)

vorcy said:


> Wow


Ok you spelled wow right. But how many people purchase your plagiarism and cheating services? What kind of grades do they get with such massive spelling and grammatical errors?


Writing

Why do...

F'n spammers. Based on your stellar wit I'm guessing Vorcy is short for divorcey.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 26, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (May 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4909680


I'm still trying to figure out how Bakersfield is in New Zealand








Ratings profile of vorcu | ProvenExpert.com


0 Reviews




www.provenexpert.com


----------



## BudmanTX (May 26, 2021)

vorcy said:


> Wow


so how much are you charging to do those term papers???? $300?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 26, 2021)

Got shadeand more dugout hopefully you all are doing well today


----------



## raratt (May 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Got shadeView attachment 4909755and more dugoutView attachment 4909756 hopefully you all are doing well today


Wish my dirt looked like that, but no, I have clay.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 26, 2021)

Sand and more sand


raratt said:


> Wish my dirt looked like that, but no, I have clay.


And if you get dirt from the city you get clay


----------



## BudmanTX (May 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> Wish my dirt looked like that, but no, I have clay.


you have clay? i got that too where i'm at...it has it's uses though


----------



## raratt (May 26, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> you have clay? i got that too where i'm at...it has it's uses though


There is a place nearby that makes clay pipe with it. I have to keep adding compost to it or it turns back into concrete. I have to use water and a garden claw to dig post holes..


----------



## BudmanTX (May 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> There is a place nearby that makes clay pipe with it. I have to keep adding compost to it or it turns back into concrete. I have to use water and a garden claw to dig post holes..


i do too, when i have to put fence post in.......if the water hose doesn't get there.....it's a 5gal bucket near me. Now i do dig some up on a rare occasion and mix it in with my soil.....it's has a water holding ability that i like for plants....


----------



## DarkWeb (May 26, 2021)

I've got mountain right under some grass here. Usually need an excavator........sometimes with a big hammer attachment.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> Wish my dirt looked like that, but no, I have clay.


Damned adobe


----------



## raratt (May 26, 2021)

My daughter's yard has river dirt, good stuff.


----------



## manfredo (May 26, 2021)

I feel so much better...Just came back from my 4 bedroom student rental and those boys have been busy! Apparently they took my letter seriously, as well they should!! But they freaked out when I pulled out my hammer and flat bar and started popping floor tiles off the kitchen floor. 

I had a contractor look at it today, and another tomorrow that can do the job this weekend...Might have helped that I just greased him with 20 clones, all about 2' tall, for free! But he's an old friend from high school and has done all of my ceramic tile work dirt cheap for me!


----------



## raratt (May 26, 2021)

I'm going to go pick up some freebie bark for the garden today. The last bunch I picked up came from in town, I have to drive a ways to get it today. The stuff behind my patio is pretty much gone.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm going to go pick up some freebie bark for the garden today. The last bunch I picked up came from in town, I have to drive a ways to get it today. The stuff behind my patio is pretty much gone.


if u were around me, i would let ya go get some dirt from under 3 oaks i have, that stuff rocks.....mixture of sand, dirt, oak leaves etc.....the area is used as a run off for the highway and it goes right into the water tank i have on the property...


----------



## raratt (May 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I've got mountain right under some grass here. Usually need an excavator........sometimes with a big hammer attachment.
> View attachment 4909768


I'm lichen that stone...


----------



## BudmanTX (May 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm lichen that stone...


lets not get punny....lol


----------



## raratt (May 26, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> lets not get punny....lol


Come on, it rocks!


----------



## BudmanTX (May 26, 2021)

i know....lol


----------



## DarkWeb (May 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm lichen that stone...


In that pic you can see I definitely have my feet on solid ground


----------



## manfredo (May 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm going to go pick up some freebie bark for the garden today. The last bunch I picked up came from in town, I have to drive a ways to get it today. The stuff behind my patio is pretty much gone.


I went to Home Depot the other night and picked up 10 bags, but damned it goes quick! I was supposed to finish that job this morning, but it's too hot


----------



## pinner420 (May 26, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> Come on, it rocks!


It looks like schist work


----------



## raratt (May 26, 2021)

The mighty meta morphic rock ranger.


----------



## StonedGardener (May 26, 2021)

Did a little fixed price negotiation on a beautiful cedar Purple Martin house with some Mennonites.......got it for 60 bucks, also had them throw in a 20ft steel pole to mount it on. So many bargains in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 26, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Did a little fixed price negotiation on a beautiful cedar Purple Martin house with some Mennonites.......got it for 60 bucks, also had them throw in a 20ft steel pole to mount it on. So many bargains in my neck of the woods. View attachment 4910083


Is the rent higher for a corner apartment?


----------



## raratt (May 26, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Is the rent higher for a corner apartment?


Chicken scratch.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 26, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Is the rent higher for a corner apartment?


Depends on if you plan on throwing any keggers or not right @manfredo


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Did a little fixed price negotiation on a beautiful cedar Purple Martin house with some Mennonites.......got it for 60 bucks, also had them throw in a 20ft steel pole to mount it on. So many bargains in my neck of the woods. View attachment 4910083


Y’know, a cheap extra 60000 feet of pole and you’d be helping the rare Lockheed Martin.


----------



## raratt (May 26, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Y’know, a cheap extra 60000 feet of pole and you’d be helping the rare Lockheed Martin.


Did you know it gets colder at operating altitude the closer you get to the equator?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 26, 2021)

just chilling out second day of work and I'm tired no yes no yes I'm saying it I'm getting too old for this huh see Sally I said it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 26, 2021)

Ok who's ready


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> Did you know it gets colder at operating altitude the closer you get to the equator?


No! Does this raise or depress operating altitude?


----------



## raratt (May 26, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> No! Does this raise or depress operating altitude?


Doesn't matter, same amount of air for lift. Tougher on the sensors though.


----------



## manfredo (May 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok who's readyView attachment 4910180


Just turned my press on 5 minutes ago....Flower just isn't cutting it tonight, and I need something to knock me out! 

I may be back


----------



## StonedGardener (May 26, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Y’know, a cheap extra 60000 feet of pole and you’d be helping the rare Lockheed Martin.


That is f'ing witty dude!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Just turned my press on 5 minutes ago....Flower just isn't cutting it tonight, and I need something to knock me out!
> 
> I may be back


We can only hope


----------



## StonedGardener (May 26, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Is the rent higher for a corner apartment?


No apartments around (maybe a room at Farmer Brown's..............one hitch, ya gotta sleep with his daughter) . No charge !


----------



## curious2garden (May 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Just turned my press on 5 minutes ago....Flower just isn't cutting it tonight, and I need something to knock me out!
> 
> I may be back


Feel better hun.


----------



## manfredo (May 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Feel better hun.


Thanks...I do already some. Dealing with college kids gets tougher every year. I have so many "signals" telling me it is time to retire . And who am I to argue.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Thanks...I do already some. Dealing with college kids gets tougher every year. I have so many "signals" telling me it is time to retire . And who am I to argue.


And other self said watch your mouth or we might take you up on that ha ha ha he he he


----------



## manfredo (May 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And other self said watch your mouth or we might take you up on that ha ha ha he he he


I was just eating chocolate frosting straight out of the container, and I was thinking, I bet Jeff would put a spoonful in his coffee ! It's is pretty good stuff! It might make an interesting smore too.

Those chocolate grahams were inspiring too. 

Yeah, the dabs did it! 

Good night all!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I was just eating chocolate frosting straight out of the container, and I was thinking, I bet Jeff would put a spoonful in his coffee ! It's is pretty good stuff! It might make an interesting smore too.
> 
> Those chocolate grahams were inspiring too.
> 
> ...


Rest well


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> There is a place nearby that makes clay pipe with it. I have to keep adding compost to it or it turns back into concrete. I have to use water and a garden claw to dig post holes..


your lucky, i have clay with large rocks all through it, i need everything you need to dig a hole, and dynamite....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 27, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Did a little fixed price negotiation on a beautiful cedar Purple Martin house with some Mennonites.......got it for 60 bucks, also had them throw in a 20ft steel pole to mount it on. So many bargains in my neck of the woods. View attachment 4910083


so the birds on the top floor get to shit on the birds on the first floor?....just like people do.....


----------



## Bareback (May 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Y’know, a cheap extra 60000 feet of pole and you’d be helping the rare Lockheed Martin.


++


----------



## Beermetheus (May 27, 2021)

Well...sat down with an Army recruiter today....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> * Snip * I have so many "signals" telling me it is time to retire . And who am I to argue.


I finally listened to the "signals" & there's no looking back!


----------



## curious2garden (May 27, 2021)

Beermetheus said:


> Well...sat down with an Army recruiter today....


Check out the Air Force.


----------



## Beermetheus (May 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Check out the Air Force.


Have considered. I've decided the Army National Guard as they have openings in the fields I'm interested. Also for college. Taking ASVAB Tuesday.


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 27, 2021)

Beermetheus said:


> Have considered. I've decided the Army National Guard as they have openings in the fields I'm interested. Also for college. Taking ASVAB Tuesday.


What's their weed policy?


----------



## Beermetheus (May 27, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> What's their weed policy?


I forgot to ask....


----------



## raratt (May 27, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> What's their weed policy?


PCS to Kansas.


----------



## curious2garden (May 27, 2021)

Beermetheus said:


> Have considered. I've decided the Army National Guard as they have openings in the fields I'm interested. Also for college. Taking ASVAB Tuesday.


Best of luck.


----------



## Beermetheus (May 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Best of luck.


Thanks!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 27, 2021)

Beermetheus said:


> Thanks!


Nose down, study hard, keep your marks up & advance as quickly as possible.

Keep your eye on the brass ring & you'll do well.


----------



## doublejj (May 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Thanks...I do already some. Dealing with college kids gets tougher every year. I have so many "signals" telling me it is time to retire . And who am I to argue.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 27, 2021)

Hey J.J.J.J....hows that electric trike you put together running? i have a friend that's kind of considering getting one


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 27, 2021)

https://fox17.com/news/local/largest-all-includive-park-in-the-state-opening-in-gallatin-tennessee

there are a few good hillbillies out there...they just can't spell inclusive


----------



## lokie (May 27, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://fox17.com/news/local/largest-all-includive-park-in-the-state-opening-in-gallatin-tennessee
> 
> there are a few good hillbillies out there...they just can't spell inclusive


Can/will the local municipality keep up with the maintenance of this venture.


----------



## doublejj (May 27, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Hey J.J.J.J....hows that electric trike you put together running? i have a friend that's kind of considering getting one


it works great. Tell your friend to do it, i know he will enjoy it. With a 10 mile range I use it for running all sorts of errands. Basket makes is super convenient. I love my trike.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 27, 2021)

lokie said:


> Can/will the local municipality keep up with the maintenance of this venture.


Gallatin is around 40K people, and this is a good "image" thing for them, so i think they'll keep it up because of that, if for no other reason


----------



## raratt (May 27, 2021)

I was able to find my buried irrigation hose, WITHOUT having to patch a hole, to add another sprinkler riser. New riser installed. Don't plan on doing anything else today.


----------



## Metasynth (May 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> I was able to find my buried irrigation hose, WITHOUT having to patch a hole, to add another sprinkler riser. New riser installed. Don't plan on doing anything else today.


That’s a win


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 27, 2021)

Beermetheus said:


> Well...sat down with an Army recruiter today....


Get it in writing


----------



## bam0813 (May 27, 2021)

Never mind what I did today but let me show you what an 80 yr old man,my wife's uncle did in the past 2 days. First just a little back story, this man and I go back along time and have many prized memories together but we haven't got to spend time together with him as much past few yrs. Well I had sometime a couple days ago and I thought about him so off I went. During my visit it came up that hes been tinkering around the barn doing little projects and the like. The wife and I have been interest in a rolling butcher block for our kitchen so I half jokingly said I'll hire you make me and your niece a butcher block . He said,serious as a heart attack give me a couple days. He meant it and sure as hell he called the start of day 3 and said simply its done. When we saw it we were stunned. I know the man and his talents. It got to what do I owe you and serious as a second heart attack said can you give the 60 I got into the castors. Wait wtf no sir I can not. I had a little over 5 hund on me which I had to throw in his truck for him to take.I felt like I was stealing.Yes he will be finding some more he didn't know about. Some of you woodworkers out there might not be impressed but he's 80 and 48 hrs I sure as F am. I dont know if men were made different or they just made more of them but when the time comes I'm going to miss this one.


----------



## lokie (May 27, 2021)

bam0813 said:


> Never mind what I did today but let me show you what an 80 yr old man,my wife's uncle did in the past 2 days. First just a little back story, this man and I go back along time and have many prized memories together but we haven't got to spend time together with him as much past few yrs. Well I had sometime a couple days ago and I thought about him so off I went. During my visit it came up that hes been tinkering around the barn doing little projects and the like. The wife and I have been interest in a rolling butcher block for our kitchen so I half jokingly said I'll hire you make me and your niece a butcher block . He said,serious as a heart attack give me a couple days. He meant it and sure as hell he called the start of day 3 and said simply its done. When we saw it we were stunned. I know the man and his talents. It got to what do I owe you and serious as a second heart attack said can you give the 60 I got into the castors. Wait wtf no sir I can not. I had a little over 5 hund on me which I had to throw in his truck for him to take.I felt like I was stealing.Yes he will be finding some more he didn't know about. Some of you woodworkers out there might not be impressed but he's 80 and 48 hrs I sure as F am. I dont know if men were made different or they just made more of them but when the time comes I'm going to miss this one. View attachment 4910732


Nice woodwork.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 27, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://fox17.com/news/local/largest-all-includive-park-in-the-state-opening-in-gallatin-tennessee
> 
> there are a few good *hillbillies* out there...*they just can't spell inclusive*


As a general rule I really dislike grouping folks into categories, specifically using derogatory terms.
I was born in the UK, raised in the Philippines and S. Florida so where do I get to be "niched" and what does my "group" not grasp?

And speaking of inclusive, I'm having doubts that you embrace inclucivity based on your post.
BTW, your avi speaks volumes.


----------



## lokie (May 27, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> As a general rule I really dislike grouping folks into categories, specifically using derogatory terms.
> I was born in the UK, raised in the Philippines and S. Florida so where do I get to be "niched" and what does my "group" not grasp?
> 
> And speaking of inclusive, I'm having doubts that you embrace inclucivity based on your post.


Perhaps it is a regional colloquialism.

I know some fine hillbillies.


----------



## Mohican (May 27, 2021)

Best weed I ever smoked was hillbilly weed!


----------



## curious2garden (May 27, 2021)

Mohican said:


> Best weed I ever smoked was hillbilly weed!


Best weed I ever smoked was Michoacan


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 27, 2021)

South Africa Durban Poison for me sometime in the 70


----------



## raratt (May 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Best weed I ever smoked was Michoacan


My favorite was Columbian Gold, Oaxacan spears were nice also. Thai Sticks were another level...


----------



## raratt (May 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> My favorite was Columbian Gold, Oaxacan spears were nice also. Thai Sticks were another level...


I wish I had a 1/4 of the CG seeds I threw away.


----------



## curious2garden (May 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> I wish I had a 1/4 of the CG seeds I threw away.


Who would have thought they'd be worth what they charge for them today!


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 27, 2021)

Did five extra stops today to shorten tomorrow's day. Who else is looking forward to 3 days off?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 27, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> As a general rule I really dislike grouping folks into categories, specifically using derogatory terms.
> I was born in the UK, raised in the Philippines and S. Florida so where do I get to be "niched" and what does my "group" not grasp?
> 
> And speaking of inclusive, I'm having doubts that you embrace inclucivity based on your post.
> BTW, your avi speaks volumes.


well, i AM a hillbilly. i am from here, i just got a chance to get away for a while and get a high school education in Mn. and a couple of years of prerequisite and humanities classes at ndsu before i got my ex pregnant and had to go to work.
i grew up with these people, and know who and what they are. i didn't grow up where you grew up, with who you grew up with, so i have no classification for you, except the one you provide...
So...i don't speak about anyone i'm not familiar with
so don't judge me based on one post.
and my avi? mr. mollyhachet? or at least frank frazetta


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 27, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Did five extra stops today to shorten tomorrow's day. Who else is looking forward to 3 days off?


Did you mean four additional days of suggested actions and activities? Wife works 12 hour days. Four day week this week and 3 next. I'm on 24 call till Tuesday now. 

Enjoy and be safe people.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 27, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, i AM a hillbilly. i am from here, i just got a chance to get away for a while and get a high school education in Mn. and a couple of years of prerequisite and humanities classes at ndsu before i got my ex pregnant and had to go to work.
> i grew up with these people, and know who and what they are. i didn't grow up where you grew up, with who you grew up with, so i have no classification for you, except the one you provide...
> So...i don't speak about anyone i'm not familiar with
> so don't judge me based on one post.
> and my avi? mr. mollyhachet? or at least frank frazetta


What are you trying to say


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 27, 2021)

Personally I'm looking forward to 3 days off. I and the wife are planting our gardens, kayaking and likely a bike ride. Along with those just quality time together relaxing. Hope everyone else gets a least a little of the same.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 27, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Personally I'm looking forward to 3 days off. I and the wife are planting our gardens, kayaking and likely a bike ride. Along with those just quality time together relaxing. Hope everyone else gets a least a little of the same.


I just finished bribes. Blueberry mini loaves with lemon icing. Damn ugly but Hostess can't compete.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 27, 2021)

I went to a care conference at the rehab facility where my mom is recovering from shoulder replacement surgery, then took her to an appointment with the surgeon- she's healing up pretty well but will need substantial physical therapy and she's quite lazy.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 28, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I just finished bribes. Blueberry mini loaves with lemon icing. Damn ugly but Hostess can't compete. View attachment 4910877


she has her eyes on you


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What are you trying to say


im not really trying to say anything...i kind of feel like ray liotta when joe peshi is asking him "I'm mean funny like a clown, I amuse you? " in goodfellas....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 28, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> im not really trying to say anything...i kind of feel like ray liotta when joe peshi is asking him "I'm mean funny like a clown, I amuse you? " in goodfellas....


So now you're calling me Joe pesci I'm so confused also really high peace and have a great day ha ha ha


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 28, 2021)

i'm gonna go ride my scooter before it starts raining


----------



## Churchlady (May 28, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm gonna go ride my scooter before it starts raining


Pics.


----------



## alexeJAJA (May 28, 2021)

alexeJAJA said:


> Today I finally decided to quit a job I didn't like. It took me a long time to make up my mind, I always had my doubts. But today I just quit. I took out a loan and paid my dream education. I decided that it would be an incentive to learn as soon as possible and find a new job. I hope I did the right thing and I will never regret it.


Need advice. As I said, I decided to change jobs. Then took a Star Payday Loans , but now I need a little more until the new paycheck. Who knows reliable services or maybe online part-time jobs? I don't want to borrow from friends, I don't want to borrow from my parents. It could be anything, I just need the money for a couple of days.


----------



## DCcan (May 28, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm gonna go ride my scooter before it starts raining





Churchlady said:


> Pics.


We can go way way back on scooters


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2021)

alexeJAJA said:


> Need advice. As I said, I decided to change jobs. Then took a loan , but now I need a little more until the new paycheck. Who knows reliable services or maybe online part-time jobs? I don't want to borrow from friends, I don't want to borrow from my parents. It could be anything, I just need the money for a couple of days.


Get a job. See if the place you quit will re-hire you for a week or a month or how long you need.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 28, 2021)

alexeJAJA said:


> Need advice.


don't eat yellow snow......

the best advice i can give ya


----------



## raratt (May 28, 2021)

alexeJAJA said:


> Need advice. As I said, I decided to change jobs. Then took a loan , but now I need a little more until the new paycheck. Who knows reliable services or maybe online part-time jobs? I don't want to borrow from friends, I don't want to borrow from my parents. It could be anything, I just need the money for a couple of days.


Are your lips soft?


----------



## DCcan (May 28, 2021)

alexeJAJA said:


> Need advice.


You don't need a weather man
To know which way the wind blows





_"Oh, get born, keep warm
Short pants, romance
Learn to dance, get dressed, get blessed
Try to be a success
Please her, please him, buy gifts
Don't steal, don't lift
Twenty years of schoolin'
And they put you on the day shift
Look out kid
They keep it all hid
Better jump down a manhole
Light yourself a candle
Don't wear sandals
Try to avoid the scandals
Don't want to be a bum"

some guy named Bob_


----------



## lokie (May 28, 2021)

alexeJAJA said:


> Need advice. As I said, I decided to change jobs. Then took a loan , but now I need a little more until the new paycheck. Who knows reliable services or maybe online part-time jobs? I don't want to borrow from friends, I don't want to borrow from my parents. It could be anything, I just need the money for a couple of days.


Welcome to TnT!

Always remember $20 bucks is $20 bucks.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 28, 2021)




----------



## raratt (May 28, 2021)

DCcan said:


> You don't need a weather man
> To know which way the wind blows
> 
> 
> ...


Needs the sign dude.


----------



## raratt (May 28, 2021)

Watered the girls and raspberries this morning. Spread out the last bag of bark I picked up, I could use a couple more to finish off behind the patio. Ordered take and bake pizza for dinner so I can be lazy tonight. Only found a 25% discount code online, I can usually find a 30% one. Road trip to pick it up in a couple. I'll grab beer on the way home.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 28, 2021)

I was so happy to get my ac fixed on Monday, I really don't do well when it's hot in the house and the long stretch of 80s and humidity was making me cranky. Of course, a couple of days later and we're back in the 50s with the heat kicking on. Brought my car into my mechanic a couple days ago, and went to deliver six ounces on the scooter all across the city. Finished another harvest week last night. I've had reduced yield for the last few trays as I stunted the ladies' growth a bit aggressively ridding myself of fungus gnats with a pyrethrin solution. Last time I do that, as the plants are much healthier with gnats and no insecticide. Spent a bunch of money upgrading my chamber group's gear, new tablets on which to read sheet music (no more HUGE music binders to organize and carry around!), bluetooth pedals for hands free page turning, and cool, new expensive PA system, new cart for my pianist to carry all gear in one trip from the car, etc.. We're all pretty stoked. LOTS of gigs lately, really busy. My married violinist gf took me out to eat a my fav French restaurant last week for my birthday, so weird and wonderful to have cocktails and dinner out again! I enjoy being so busy again, seems America is on the mend.


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I was so happy to get my ac fixed on Monday, I really don't do well when it's hot in the house and the long stretch of 80s and humidity was making me cranky. Of course, a couple of days later and we're back in the 50s with the heat kicking on. Brought my car into my mechanic a couple days ago, and went to deliver six ounces on the scooter all across the city. Finished another harvest week last night. I've had reduced yield for the last few trays as I stunted the ladies' growth a bit aggressively ridding myself of fungus gnats with a pyrethrin solution. Last time I do that, as the plants are much healthier with gnats and no insecticide. Spent a bunch of money upgrading my chamber group's gear, new tablets on which to read sheet music (no more HUGE music binders to organize and carry around!), bluetooth pedals for hands free page turning, and cool, new expensive PA system, new cart for my pianist to carry all gear in one trip from the car, etc.. We're all pretty stoked. LOTS of gigs lately, really busy. My married violinist gf took me out to eat a my fav French restaurant last week for my birthday, so weird and wonderful to have cocktails and dinner out again! I enjoy being so busy again, seems America is on the mend.


Heading out for dinner at the local wine bar. It's nice


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 28, 2021)

well it's a damn good thing i know how to ride, a tourist just came around a corner half in my lane, actually side swiped me just enough to make me almost drive off the road...guess it was a good thing i was on a scooter, or my leg would have been in one of those pictures.
this is the reason i don't carry a pistol. i caught up to them, and they refused to acknowledge my existence. if i had a pistol with me, i would have just shot their fucking tires out and ridden away...or perhaps they would have returned fire...either way, i had a good chance of ending up in jail, the hospital, or the morgue. i got their tag number and reported it, but it's their word against mine, no witnesses. we'll see how this goes...


----------



## DarkWeb (May 28, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well it's a damn good thing i know how to ride, a tourist just came around a corner half in my lane, actually side swiped me just enough to make me almost drive off the road...guess it was a good thing i was on a scooter, or my leg would have been in one of those pictures.View attachment 4911420View attachment 4911421View attachment 4911422
> this is the reason i don't carry a pistol. i caught up to them, and they refused to acknowledge my existence. if i had a pistol with me, i would have just shot their fucking tires out and ridden away...or perhaps they would have returned fire...either way, i had a good chance of ending up in jail, the hospital, or the morgue. i got their tag number and reported it, but it's their word against mine, no witnesses. we'll see how this goes...


You're on a scooter......did you think they would have taken you seriously? A pistol? Really?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 28, 2021)

lokie said:


> Welcome to TnT!
> 
> Always remember $20 bucks is $20 bucks.
> 
> View attachment 4911308


that looks like Beavis ..."I AM CORNHOLIO!!"


----------



## raratt (May 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You're on a scooter......did you think they would have taken you seriously? A pistol? Really?


I don't see that what you ride has any bearing on someone taking responsibility for sideswiping someone on the road.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You're on a scooter......did you think they would have taken you seriously? A pistol? Really?


why wouldn't they take me seriously? they just side swiped another vehicle on the road, does it really matter wtf it was? and i was seriously considering following them till they ran out of gas, i had just filled up, i can guarantee you they would have run out before me...
and my scooter goes 70 mph, and it does it in under 12 seconds from a dead stop. some people smile when they see me, but they usually quit smiling when i pass them


----------



## DarkWeb (May 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> I don't see that what you ride has any bearing on someone taking responsibility for sideswiping someone on the road.


Agreed. I also don't see how a pistol should have anything to do with it. Unless there's something else.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 28, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why wouldn't they take me seriously? they just side swiped another vehicle on the road, does it really matter wtf it was? and i was seriously considering following them till they ran out of gas, i had just filled up, i can guarantee you they would have run out before me...
> and my scooter goes 70 mph, and it does it in under 12 seconds from a dead stop. some people smile when they see me, but they usually quit smiling when i pass them


Nah I don't think what you are on should mean anything....I agree with that. But if you had a pistol you'd pull it? Accidents happen...where they aggressive or running away?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Agreed. I also don't see how a pistol should have anything to do with it. Unless there's something else.


all i was saying is that these kind of things are one good reason i DON'T carry a hand gun. i know myself...i get over shit quick, but i can get ballistically pissed for a few minutes first


----------



## DarkWeb (May 28, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> all i was saying is that these kind of things are one good reason i DON'T carry a hand gun. i know myself...i get over shit quick, but i can get ballistically pissed for a few minutes first


I get it....smoke a bowl. I've been tough to be around also.....just best to chill.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 28, 2021)

oh, by the way, got my second dose of the vaccine today...feel fine so far, been about 6 hours


----------



## Churchlady (May 28, 2021)

Folks still announce that they've received the vaccine? It's like April all over again.


----------



## lokie (May 28, 2021)

Churchlady said:


> Folks still announce that they've received the vaccine? It's like April all over again.


Some jump for joy for winning a lotto. What is your point?








$1 million Ohio vaccine lottery winner was on her way to buy a used car when she found out she won


Abbey Bugenske said she doesn’t know how she plans to spend the money, but some will go toward the car. The rest will likely be donated and invested, she said.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 28, 2021)

Churchlady said:


> Folks still announce that they've received the vaccine? It's like April all over again.


we were just talking about how the second dose effected more people than the first dose did, as far as flu like symptoms, especially those that had had covid already. i was pretty sure a co-worker had infected me months ago, and i was asymptomatic, but people who have already had it and get vaccinated tend to be hit hard, and i feel nothing besides a slight soreness at the injection site, so perhaps i was not infected earlier


----------



## Churchlady (May 28, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> we were just talking about how the second dose effected more people than the first dose did, as far as flu like symptoms, especially those that had had covid already. i was pretty sure a co-worker had infected me months ago, and i was asymptomatic, but people who have already had it and get vaccinated tend to be hit hard, and i feel nothing besides a slight soreness at the injection site, so perhaps i was not infected earlier


Understood, but you've overestimated my need for that follow-up. Thanks for not shooting anyone today.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 28, 2021)

Churchlady said:


> Understood, but you've overestimated my need for that follow-up. Thanks for not shooting anyone today.


sure, no problem...you have a grey escalade?....with a couple of scratches down the drivers side?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 28, 2021)

lokie said:


> Some jump for joy for winning a lotto. What is your point?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We just had ours. And happy to share it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 28, 2021)

lokie said:


> Some jump for joy for winning a lotto. What is your point?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


waitwaitwaitwait....there's supposed to be a point?...really?...since when?


----------



## lokie (May 28, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> We just had ours. And happy to share it.


Sharing the news of vaccination or sharing the proceeds of a loto?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 28, 2021)

lokie said:


> Sharing the news of vaccine or sharing the proceeds of a loto?


Vaccine unfortunately. I'd share the winnings as well. What would I do for fun if my stuff was new and I could pay someone else to fix it. LOL. I'd share. Just a few upgrades to my life and and as many as I could give in the process.


----------



## raratt (May 28, 2021)

Churchlady said:


> Folks still announce that they've received the vaccine? It's like April all over again.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 28, 2021)

raratt said:


>


that boy just ain't right.


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 28, 2021)

Sunny evening to everyone


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 28, 2021)

And I finally get to improvise a meal. Just finished removing the stove and microwave. Cleaned the mess up back there. removed furniture from dining area and had to remove my slider to get the oven out. Left 2 screws in until replacement is in tomorrow. 8AM. 

I got my auto transplanted and the cat had a snack 10 minutes after I sat it in front of the window. And on an almost matching stool. Almost no sun today. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 28, 2021)




----------



## Churchlady (May 28, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> We just had ours. And happy to share it.


You've shared a quite a bit on here, some/most of which was not well received. But that's cool. Thank you for continuing to share.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 28, 2021)

Churchlady said:


> You've shared a quite a bit on here, some/most of which was not well received. But that's cool. Thank you for continuing to share.


I am me. Done many a regrettable thing. Yet only another of too many others guilty of the same. Still civil and mostly beyond the offenses I have been exposed to. 

Ignore me, indulge me. All good. 

How can we honestly know eachother from some posts? LMAO.


----------



## Churchlady (May 28, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I am me. Done many a regrettable thing. Yet only another of too many others guilty of the same. Still civil and mostly beyond the offenses I have been exposed to.
> 
> Ignore me, indulge me. All good.
> 
> How can we honestly know eachother from some posts? LMAO.


We're on a website with fake names. It's generally understood that our knowledge of each other is based on what we post about ourselves. Tonight I'm bored and being disagreeable. Perhaps I'll smoke some of this weed you guys talk about.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 28, 2021)

Churchlady said:


> We're on a website with fake names. It's generally understood that our knowledge of each other is based on what we post about ourselves. Tonight I'm bored and being disagreeable. Perhaps I'll smoke some of this weed you guys talk about.


I like the cut of your jib.


----------



## DCcan (May 29, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I like the cut of your jib.


must be a 420 class sailor








420 (dinghy) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 29, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Sunny evening to everyone
> 
> View attachment 4911654


just curious, whats that white unit on the floor? white noise? ionizer? 2 stage adapter for an industrial vibrator?


----------



## tyler.durden (May 29, 2021)

Got an early gig today. I haven't woken up this early in years, how do you people do this every day?


----------



## DCcan (May 29, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Got an early gig today. I haven't woken up this early in years, how do you people do this every day?


Coffee x2


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 29, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> just curious, whats that white unit on the floor? white noise? ionizer? 2 stage adapter for an industrial vibrator?


White noise.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (May 29, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Got an early gig today. I haven't woken up this early in years, how do you people do this every day?


 Not going to sleep seems to be working so far..


----------



## Mohican (May 29, 2021)

Coffee coffee coffee!


----------



## raratt (May 29, 2021)

Cleaned and refilled the hummingbird feeders. Need to find a place to put the two zucchini plants I sprouted, I don't think I have any bubblers left though.


----------



## doublejj (May 29, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Got an early gig today. I haven't woken up this early in years, how do you people do this every day?


The job I had with the State was 4-10's mon-thurs. straight 10hrs no brakes no lunch, start at 5:30am but i did get 3 day weekends every weekend.


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 29, 2021)

Mohican said:


> Coffee coffee coffee!
> 
> View attachment 4911941


I see planters as well!


----------



## Aeroknow (May 29, 2021)

I stopped hanging board inside to finish my insurance bullshit. But today i was slinging mud up on the walls with my plasterer buddies. Only got them on the weekends.

I have allot i can do once the stucco is done too so gotta get that done. Fuck. It all needs to get done!
Only a few more days, by myself and i’ll be ready for a taper. Then i can paint. Then i gotta get the hardwood flooring down for the kitchen cabs, the bathrooms can wait.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 29, 2021)

Tomorrow we will be done with the brown coat. I’ll be able to stick the foam around the windows and doors and then have my buddies start the acrylic finish.


----------



## raratt (May 29, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> stick the foam


?


----------



## Aeroknow (May 29, 2021)

I made an appointment with the vet. Same vet i had up in p-town but he’s down in chico now.
Bear keeps dragging his butt.
Had my daughter, she worked for a vet for a few years, express his anal glands. Hardly anything came out. Poor guy. Don’t know what is going on.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> ?


----------



## missingtime (May 29, 2021)

Make your own frosting, very rewarding. Little butter and half/half then choose peanut butter or vanilla. Never tried chocolate as that was the cake.


----------



## raratt (May 29, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4912192


I didn't know what "stick the foam" was referring to.


----------



## raratt (May 29, 2021)

missingtime said:


> Make your own frosting, very rewarding. Little butter and half/half then choose peanut butter or vanilla. Never tried chocolate as that was the cake.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 29, 2021)

missingtime said:


> Make your own frosting, very rewarding. Little butter and half/half then choose peanut butter or vanilla. Never tried chocolate as that was the cake.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 29, 2021)




----------



## doublejj (May 29, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4912233


3-1


----------



## missingtime (May 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I was just eating chocolate frosting straight out of the container, and I was thinking, I bet Jeff would put a spoonful in his coffee ! It's is pretty good stuff! It might make an interesting smore too.
> 
> Those chocolate grahams were inspiring too.
> 
> ...


here.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 29, 2021)

doublejj said:


> 3-1


----------



## doublejj (May 29, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


>


wtf?...


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 29, 2021)

I took 2 showers in less than 15 min. 


Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4912233


That won’t hold up ,enjoy it now .SF 2nd baseman not to pretty good .


----------



## Aeroknow (May 29, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> I took 2 showers in less than 15 min.
> 
> That won’t hold up ,enjoy it now .SF 2nd baseman not to pretty good .


----------



## Aeroknow (May 29, 2021)

Beat SmelLA!


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 29, 2021)

Your not alone in your feelings & it’s well deserved . 

FUCK THE ASTROS is my retort.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 29, 2021)

Fuck the Padres too


----------



## Aeroknow (May 29, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Your not alone in your feelings & it’s well deserved .
> 
> FUCK THE ASTROS is my retort.


You know how many fricken games i’ve seen the dodgers at home play against the astros? Way too many.
It’s almost as many times that i’ve seen the giants at home playing the reds.
Smoke Cinci! Is what i’d yell


----------



## Aeroknow (May 29, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Your not alone in your feelings & it’s well deserved .
> 
> FUCK THE ASTROS is my retort.


I was born in LA. Moved to norcal when i was 1. Dad still lives there. Played as a dodger during summer league for 5 yrs in a row. Met all kinds of dodgers back in the day. Garvey, sax,howe, etc.

fuck the dodgers dad. I’m a giants fan
just imagine how your dad would feel when you told him that when you were 14.

fuck the dodgers i say


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 29, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuck the Padres too


Goddamn hitting all the nerves . Pretty blasphemous not to free pass Tony Gwynn


----------



## Aeroknow (May 29, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Goddamn hitting all the nerves . Pretty blasphemous not to free pass Tony Gwynn


Hey. Back when i gave a fuck, garvey went to the stinky padres. Fuck em both right in the god damn pie hole


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 29, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I was born in LA. Moved to norcal when i was 1. Dad still lives there. Played as a dodger during summer league for 5 yrs in a row. Met all kinds of dodgers back in the day. Garvey, sax,howe, etc.
> 
> fuck the dodgers dad. I’m a giants fan
> just imagine how your dad would feel when you told him that when you were 14.
> ...


California pro ball vs the world , me dodgers,Padres, A’s ,gaints,angles in that order .



Aeroknow said:


> Hey. Back when i gave a fuck, garvey went to the stinky padres. Fuck em both right in the god damn pie hole


get after it ball player ! I get it & that made me spit beer .

edit: fuck the Astro’s


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 29, 2021)

Tilled the garden, moved and filled 3 half wine barrels for neighbor, dug a new bed for the wife, ran for more soil and finally swung by Otto's for sausages.


----------



## raratt (May 29, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> dug a new bed for the wife


That just doesn't sound right...


----------



## doublejj (May 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> That just doesn't sound right...


he told her mother it was a Koi pond....


----------



## doublejj (May 29, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> California pro ball vs the world , me dodgers,Padres, A’s ,gaints,angles in that order .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## doublejj (May 29, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (May 29, 2021)

His injury changed the game .


----------



## doublejj (May 29, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> His injury changed the game .


Many believe it cost the Giants at least 1 World Series win.....but Buster's back baby


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> That just doesn't sound right...


Haha. Flower bed. She's a nut for sunflower's but it's okay cause so am I.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (May 29, 2021)

Today sifted finished super soil and started a recharge. How the hell do I go through that much soil? Germinated 2 new strains for my review. I'll probly never live long enough to germinate my whole collection. But I sure as hell am gonna try!!!


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 29, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Haha. Flower bed. She's a nut for sunflower's but it's okay cause so am I.


----------



## doublejj (May 29, 2021)

Looks like a filled in Koi pond to me....


----------



## raratt (May 29, 2021)

Modified a low flow shower head a bit so it works better, that's about it other than finding a couple bubblers for the zucchini plants I'll put in tomorrow. Buds and suds in progress.


----------



## BudmanTX (May 29, 2021)

11 to 4 Padres, bottom of the 8th.......

Buds and suds watching it.....

Oh this is good stuff


----------



## StonedGardener (May 29, 2021)

Rainy,rainy,cold day........Sat on porch with "My best friend" ( my bong's name) and read
"Junky" for the umpteenth time.........good old school druggies. Great read if ya like growing poppies.


----------



## StonedGardener (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 29, 2021)

weird shadow. you wearing a trench coat? jhodhpurs? just got a lot of shit in your pockets?


----------



## BudmanTX (May 29, 2021)

Good game.

Been cutting the lawn all day, didn't think 1ac would wear me out. Started with the tractor mower, ended with the weed eater, I can see my garden now. Still got more weed eating to do tomorrow.......looks like I also got some veggie picking to do as well....

Ok space tomatoes and beer time....


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 29, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> weird shadow. you wearing a trench coat? jhodhpurs? just got a lot of shit in your pockets?


Not shorts, assless chaps.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 29, 2021)

I LOVE SPORTSBALL! GO, LOCAL TEAM!!!


----------



## raratt (May 30, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Good game.
> 
> Been cutting the lawn all day, didn't think 1ac would wear me out. Started with the tractor mower, ended with the weed eater, I can see my garden now. Still got more weed eating to do tomorrow.......looks like I also got some veggie picking to do as well....
> 
> Ok space tomatoes and beer time....




Found this for you while wandering the interweb.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4912577
> 
> Found this for you while wandering the interweb.


those have to be space tomatoes, they're hovering


----------



## raratt (May 30, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> hovering


I've done that dude.


----------



## StonedGardener (May 30, 2021)

Me, being "a bull in a China shop", managed, a few moments ago, to knock my f'ing bong onto the shop floor............shit-fuck.............do another hit asshat.............okay, I think I will.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 30, 2021)

Little bit of ribeye with some Cajun blackening season of my own making no recipe available


----------



## BarnBuster (May 31, 2021)

Just now, stopped at one of the first garage/yard sales I've seen this year. Got a 3' solid wood Werner stepladder and 2 - 20" Lakewood box fans w/ metal blades for $8


----------



## doublejj (May 31, 2021)

The crew says they saw a mountain lion on the trail cam last night.....


----------



## DCcan (May 31, 2021)

I just told the dogs that the pizza that's coming is all m!ne.
They're barking at me, apparently they can count to zero.


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 31, 2021)

doublejj said:


> The crew says they saw a mountain lion on the trail cam last night.....


That's natural bunny repellant. If the coyotes aren't already!


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 31, 2021)

Excellent weekend my wife and I have had the last few days. Here's hoping everyone else has as well..


----------



## lokie (May 31, 2021)

My stepson and grandson came over for Korean BBQ.

Beef and Turkey Bulgogi on the grill






With

Steamed shrimp and Jonah crab claw appetizers.








A good day was had by all.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 31, 2021)

doublejj said:


> The crew says they saw a mountain lion on the trail cam last night.....


That’s so awesome! I love mountain lions ! I found this photo of a pencil sketch I did of one a while ago. I wish I kept it. I gave it away to someone but I can’t remember who the hell it was. Lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 31, 2021)

today's scooter ride. i'm on the cove mtn side of mt Harrison, which has Ober Gatlinburg ski "Resort" on top of it...it's fun, but it's not a resort, it's a shopping mall on top of a mtn with an ice skating rink, a kiddy amusement park, a habitat for injured bears and other wildlife, an alpine slide, and in the winter they do indeed have 3 ski runs and a big tubing course.

you can see a little of downtown Gatlinburg to the left. i'm at the remains of a big condo complex that burned in the fire 4 years ago. they're just now getting to tearing them down.
the high peak in the middle is Mt. LeConte
the Ober tram cars passing at the halfway point. you can drive up, or pay to park downtown and take the tram up to the top, then back down later.
those are actually pretty big, they'll hold at least 20 people each. operating the tram car was one of my first summer jobs as a teenager, all you do is push two buttons and tell the passengers some bullshit about the tramway...and hit on tourist girls


----------



## doublejj (May 31, 2021)

I will tell you one of the real time close encounters the crew has had with Mountain Lions. A few years ago one of the crew from a neighbors farm came over to our farm for a visit and stayed till dark. Our driveway slopes downhill to meet the main access road at a dip in the road, so the intersection forms a Y with uphill in every direction. As he only had about a 1/2 mile to go he road his bicycle. He had no light on the bike only a headlamp. After turning off our driveway and turning left to start the short (50yd) uphill trek to get over the hump and coast home, he casually pointed his headlamp to the far shoulder of the dirt road and there in the light stood a full grown Mountain Lion, maybe 15ft away, and it's up hill in every direction. Fortunately the lion was either not hungry or the primal shriek he let out ( he describes it as something between a dragon and a wounded pig) gave the lion 2nd thoughts...He says it was a sound he's never heard before and never wants too again. He says he never looked back but swears the lion trailed him to the top of the hill.. No streetlights out here, off grid farming.
The driveway looking uphill...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 31, 2021)

My first posting in the CG was an isolated LORAN station on the Aleutian islands & since I was on the bottom rung of just about every ladder I had the least desirable jobs. One of which was as the "mess bitch" to hoist the flag (while everyone else was sleeping). I walked out the front door of the station into the mud room & literally bumped into a Kodiak bear. Thank God we both went in opposite directions but you can bet I had a flashlight from then on.


----------



## doublejj (May 31, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My first posting in the CG was an isolated LORAN station on the Aleutian islands & since I was on the bottom rung of just about every ladder I had the least desirable jobs. One of which was as the "mess bitch" to hoist the flag (while everyone else was sleeping). I walked out the front door of the station into the mud room & literally bumped into a Kodiak bear. Thank God we both went in opposite directions but you can bet I had a flashlight from then on.


The crew hates pulling tarps at night....wandering around in the dark out there, each one has run into bears..
I hate to tell these stories, it's hard enough to find trimmers as it is. Once trim camps open up on all the farms, it's like ringing a dinner bell for the bears. Twice a week trash runs.


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 31, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I will tell you one of the real time close encounters the crew has had with Mountain Lions. A few years ago one of the crew from a neighbors farm came over to our farm for a visit and stayed till dark. Our driveway slops downhill to meet the main access road at a dip in the road, so the intersection forms a Y with uphill in every direction. As he only had about a 1/2 mile to go he road his bicycle. He had to light on the bike only a headlamp. After turning off our driveway and turning left to start the short (50yd) uphill trek to get over the hump and coast home, he casually pointed his headlamp to the far shoulder of the dirt road and there in the light stood a full grown Mountain Lion, maybe 15ft away, and it's up hill in every direction. Fortunately the lion was either not hungry or the primal shriek he let out ( he describes it as something between a dragon and a wounded pig) gave the lion 2nd thoughts...He swears it was a sound he's never heard before and never wants too again. He says he never looked back but swears the lion trailed him to the top of the hill.. No streetlights out here, off grid farming.
> The driveway looking uphill...
> View attachment 4913672


He was likely right about the cat following. I've only seen one and it was in a shady area, it crossed the road with a creek running next to it. By the time we got to the point where it crossed maybe 5 to 6 seconds later he wasn't visible. He wasn't brown at all but more black, tail was as long as the body, I'd say it was the size of a small Great Dane. We looked for a minute but the hair on our necks stood on end and we both thought best to move along. Pretty sure he was right there looking at us.


----------



## doublejj (May 31, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> He was likely right about the cat following. I've only seen one and it was in a shady area, it crossed the road with a creek running next to it. By the time we got to the point where it crossed maybe 5 to 6 seconds later he wasn't visible. He wasn't brown at all but more black, tail was as long as the body, I'd say it was the size of a small Great Dane. We looked for a minute but the hair on our necks stood on end and we both thought best to move along. Pretty sure he was right there looking at us.


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 31, 2021)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4913683


Matches the background really well.


----------



## printer (May 31, 2021)

A guy posted a request for someone with a template of a Telecaster (guitar) neck to let him come by and trace out a copy. I looked, saw it was the other side of town. I replied, "If you don't find someone get in touch with me." Well I got a message last night he had no help. I searched through my crap (there was a reason I wanted him to find someone else), found it and I traced it out on a a full sheet of paper used for construction plans. I already suggested where he could get .pdf files of the stuff but he said he didn't have a printer (also no car). I printed out the fret spacing also since he would need it. So today I drove over to his place and dropped the stuff off, he was estatic (said some nice things about me but calling me an angel might have been a bit much). 

We shot the shit for a while, I mentioned a forum where guys build guitars, specifically telecasters as well as some others. When I got home I sent him the link and he was thrilled when he looked at it. He wanted to know what I wanted for the stuff, I said it was just some paper, don't worry about it. Not that it didn't come as a cost to me. On the way back I stopped in at a lumberyard I buy some of my wood and just where you walk in I saw a pallet with shorts (less than 4' long) of Sapele, which is a African tree that resembles Mahogany. It was $7 a board foot and I found some pieces that could make acoustic guitars. Do I really need the stuff? No, I have a room full of wood (yes, I am a hoarder). BUT IT WAS ONLY $7 A BOAR FOOT! So I spent $60 I would not have if I didn't go out to drop off the plans. But I got enough wood for two guitar. So not so bad.

Then I took a bike ride this afternoon (what is 4:00-5:30? Afternoon or evening?) There is a route that takes me about an hour and a half to complete, they are doing construction to move the road as the riverbank is eating away at the land. The made some paths for bikes to go on which were packed down half ass. A new section it wasn't as packed. My regular bike is sick so I have an old 10 speed with thin tires. It did not like the loose gravel and I ended up landing on my hands and knee. The good thing was the gravel was not well packed and I sort of snowplowed the surface of it and didn't get too scraped up. But if it was well packed I would have road right over it. Not sure which would have been better.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 31, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Matches the background really well.


Easy to see that we are as not high up on the food chain as we think we are.


----------



## raratt (May 31, 2021)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4913683


Watch the puppy up there, that's a battle it won't win.


----------



## printer (May 31, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Easy to see that we are as not high up on the food chain as we think we are.


No reason to be sad. I had a pretty good day generally speaking. A day or two of rest and I'll try that gravel at speed.


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 31, 2021)

More of this please!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 31, 2021)

My friend are back ha ha ha


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 31, 2021)

printer said:


> No reason to be sad. I had a pretty good day generally speaking. A day or two of rest and I'll try that gravel at speed.


I was responding to JJ on his Puma post, but it is a bummer you crashed your bike.


----------



## printer (May 31, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was responding to JJ on his Puma post, but it is a bummer you crashed your bike.


Hurt my pride the most.


----------



## manfredo (May 31, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Matches the background really well.


And could take out any weapon-less human one on one in about 3 seconds.


Jeffislovinlife said:


> My friend are back ha ha haView attachment 4913747


Staring at a fire is like looking at the sky. You see all kinds of cool faces and images! 

I'll have to do that...I have a big pile of some crappy wood, perfect for bonfires.


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 31, 2021)

manfredo said:


> And could take out any weapon-less human one on one in about 3 seconds.
> 
> 
> Staring at a fire is like looking at the sky. You see all kinds of cool faces and images!
> ...


Up north a few years ago a lady was killed by one while mountain biking. It attacked her from above. Few days later it attacked another rider while protecting its kill. The rider had stopped because the first victims bike was still on the trail. That rider was saved by the fact he was wearing a hydration pack. It rode up on the back of his neck protecting him long enough so he could run backwards into the cliff face from which the cat had jumped hurting the cat enough it let go of him and ran off. He was still pretty messed up but was able to ride out and alert officials.


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 31, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Up north a few years ago a lady was killed by one while mountain biking. It attacked her from above. Few days later it attacked another rider while protecting its kill. The rider had stopped because the first victims bike was still on the trail. That rider was saved by the fact he was wearing a hydration pack. It rode up on the back of his neck protecting him long enough so he could run backwards into the cliff face from which the cat had jumped hurting the cat enough it let go of him and ran off. He was still pretty messed up but was able to ride out and alert officials.


Need to correct that. 2nd attack there were 2 riders together, 1 rider was attacked and his friend helped get the cat off him.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 31, 2021)

I made some pretty dang tasty enchiladas out of some leftover chicken thighs, onion, olives, green chiles, cheese, Mexican oregano, and canned Macayo red sauce


----------



## DCcan (Jun 1, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I just told the dogs that the pizza that's coming is all m!ne.
> They're barking at me, apparently they can count to zero.


Wife saw me snickering while eating pizza, asked "Whats up?"
"I told them none for them, it's all mine."

She took one look at their faces and decided to sic the dogs on me and give them pizza for a reward.
I didn't even know they could do that, they were rushing me, growling, snarling, snapping, smirking and running back to Momma for another treat.
All 3 of them were snickering at my new pack status...gotta get even and get my place back, I'll tell the dogs Momma is playing with squirrels at work.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 1, 2021)

printer said:


> ........snip........ *I saw a pallet with shorts (less than 4' long) of Sapele, which is a African tree that resembles Mahogany. It was $7 a board foot *.......snip......


Very nice!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 1, 2021)

I have three fascia boards up. Now to finish screwing in the third one (stopped at placement screws). Only two left to do. I'm hoping to finish one more today and the last very ugly cut one tomorrow. LOL Best laid plans, I'll report back. Apparently the fact an old, settled house no longer has a 90 degree angle anywhere in it is a shock to some.

Really didn't help that my swamp coolers pump went intermittent. So it had to be changed and then I noticed that the float valve was no longer doing its' job like it should. I need to get one of those. Luckily the local hydro store has what I need cheaper than anywhere else LOL.


----------



## raratt (Jun 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I have three fascia boards up. Now to finish screwing in the third one (stopped at placement screws). Only two left to do. I'm hoping to finish one more today and the last very ugly cut one tomorrow. LOL Best laid plans, I'll report back. Apparently the fact an old, settled house no longer has a 90 degree angle anywhere in it is a shock to some.
> 
> Really didn't help that my swamp coolers pump went intermittent. So it had to be changed and then I noticed that the float valve was no longer doing its' job like it should. I need to get one of those. Luckily the local hydro store has what I need cheaper than anywhere else LOL.


You're just as handy as a pocket on a shirt.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> You're just as handy as a pocket on a shirt.


Could have been worse you could have referred to it as a pants pocket, thanks!


----------



## DCcan (Jun 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> You're just as handy as a pocket on a shirt.


Someone told me I was as useful as a dick on a dog.
"what does that mean?"
"figure it out, you idiot."
"That doesn't make sense"
"Thats because your an idiot"

Finally realized (just now) he was saying TICK on a dog.
I think...


----------



## raratt (Jun 1, 2021)

DCcan said:


> useful as


"Tits on a boar hog."


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> "Tits on a boar hog."


The number of tits on a boar help determine the number of tits on it's offspring- the more tits a sow has the larger her litter is apt to be

I was in the FFA


----------



## Bareback (Jun 1, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Someone told me I was as useful as a dick on a dog.
> "what does that mean?"
> "figure it out, you idiot."
> "That doesn't make sense"
> ...


I’ve been told I was happy as a puppy with two peckers .


----------



## lokie (Jun 1, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> The number of tits *on a boar* help determine the number of tits on it's offspring- the more tits *a sow *has the larger her litter is apt to be
> 
> I was in the FFA


How does that work‽

Law of averages?


----------



## raratt (Jun 1, 2021)

lokie said:


> How does that work‽
> 
> Law of averages?
> 
> View attachment 4914062







__





How Many Teats Does a Pig Have?


On average, a pig has 12 to 14 complex glands (6 to 7 pairs), but the range is 6 to 32, depending on the breed. Glands are placed in two parallel rows, one on each side, to ensure that the piglets can reach them after birth.




www.reference.com





Seems to be more beneficial on a sow than a boar.


----------



## raratt (Jun 1, 2021)

Bareback said:


> I’ve been told I was happy as a puppy with two peckers .


"More horney than a two peckered billy goat."
I was exposed to a lot of colloquialisms in the AF.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 1, 2021)

lokie said:


> How does that work‽
> 
> Law of averages?
> 
> View attachment 4914062


It's something called "genetics" as I understand it


----------



## raratt (Jun 1, 2021)

I was contemplating grocery shopping today, I think I'll put that off for when it cools into the 90's  . Got the sprinkler set out under the peach tree, ground is just soaking it all up, peaches are about golfball sized. I have young zucchini on the older plants and plenty of green tomatoes, should be getting ripe soon with this heat.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> I was contemplating grocery shopping today, I think I'll put that off for when it cools into the 90's  . Got the sprinkler set out under the peach tree, ground is just soaking it all up, peaches are about golfball sized. I have young zucchini on the older plants and plenty of green tomatoes, should be getting ripe soon with this heat.


I'm supposed to go tomorrow but I've already justified putting it off until Thursday.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> "Tits on a boar hog."


hey, boar tits keep them from sliding in the mud....


----------



## manfredo (Jun 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> I was contemplating grocery shopping today, I think I'll put that off for when it cools into the 90's  . Got the sprinkler set out under the peach tree, ground is just soaking it all up, peaches are about golfball sized. I have young zucchini on the older plants and plenty of green tomatoes, should be getting ripe soon with this heat.


Holy heat wave!

I had the furnace going this morning....but I see it's supposed to be back in the 90's here by Sunday. I'd better get my ass in gear and get this 2nd floor apartment finished before the heat returns. I washed the windows there today for the 1st time in 4 years and wow were they nasty....but all in all, it's not terrible. 

The kid was a weirdo with tape...I told him, make sure you get all that tape residue off things before you leave. "oh yeah I have this special stuff that will take it right off". Yeah so do I, called elbow grease....and I had to use plenty! He had two AC units duct taped into the windows....for 4 years. I've seen worse.

He left me a 4 gallon backpack sprayer, and a small glass dab rig, lol...Oh and a mounted Sony TV, so it's not all bad.


----------



## raratt (Jun 2, 2021)

Road trip to go pick up my meds AND they are closed the first Wed of the month for "training". I knew that, just didn't dawn on me what day it is. Grabbed some beer on the way home.
Put the last 2 milkweed plants I have into the ground and planted one of the two geraniums I started. 
Throwing some frozen stuff in the oven for dinner. I have some stew meat marinating in the fridge, probably cook that this weekend. I was thinking kabobs with cherry tomatoes, mushrooms and assorted bell pepper chunks. Buds and suds time.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> Road trip to go pick up my meds AND they are closed the first Wed of the month for "training". I knew that, just didn't dawn on me what day it is. Grabbed some beer on the way home.
> Put the last 2 milkweed plants I have into the ground and planted one of the two geraniums I started.
> Throwing some frozen stuff in the oven for dinner. I have some stew meat marinating in the fridge, probably cook that this weekend. I was thinking kabobs with cherry tomatoes, mushrooms and assorted bell pepper chunks. Buds and suds time.


milkweed? trying to attract butterflies?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> Road trip to go pick up my meds AND they are closed the first Wed of the month for "training". I knew that, just didn't dawn on me what day it is. Grabbed some beer on the way home.
> Put the last 2 milkweed plants I have into the ground and planted one of the two geraniums I started.
> Throwing some frozen stuff in the oven for dinner. I have some stew meat marinating in the fridge, probably cook that this weekend. I was thinking kabobs with cherry tomatoes, mushrooms and assorted bell pepper chunks. Buds and suds time.


I was supposed to go today. I may go tomorrow. I have one fascia board left and it's the weirdly cut one I can't do because I'm not about to crawl on a motherfuckin' tile roof. So tomorrow could be an entire day at the circus. Either way the pharmacy and commissary await, sigh......


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I was supposed to go today. I may go tomorrow. I have one fascia board left and it's the weirdly cut one I can't do because I'm not about to crawl on a motherfuckin' tile roof. So tomorrow could be an entire day at the circus. Either way the pharmacy and commissary await, sigh......


That tile just might make a perfect sear....


----------



## raratt (Jun 2, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> milkweed? trying to attract butterflies?


Trying to help out the Monarchs, they need all the help they can get.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 2, 2021)

Hope it's good


----------



## raratt (Jun 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Hope it's good
> View attachment 4915118
> View attachment 4915119


I'd eat that.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'd eat that.


It's good


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's good


It looked great. Did you buy the puff pastry?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It looked great. Did you buy the puff pastry?


Thanks......yes, I bought the pastry.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 3, 2021)

Has anyone here actually made their own puff pastry? I have. It isn’t fun.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That tile just might make a perfect sear....


that tile just might make the perfect SCAR...tifify


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 3, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Has anyone here actually made their own puff pastry? I have. It isn’t fun.


Probably when I was a little kid with my mom and grandma.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 3, 2021)

making puff pastry is an enormous pain in the genitals...especially when you can go to the store and buy it cheap, and it's good....making it requires several steps, getting your water the right temperature, getting the amount of water right (it's not a set amount, it depends on the temperature AND the RH while you're making it...)....i've seen chefs make it perfectly one time, then the next time it wasn't even good enough to call rough puff. if you're going to try, pick a day with around 40-50% RH. the dough needs to be around 75 degrees while you're mixing it, so you have to try to adjust your water temp to get your dough into that range, then don't waste any time getting it done.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Thanks......yes, I bought the pastry.


I love those kind of hacks! Where you can cobble together homemade and retail and make a glorious dish easily


Metasynth said:


> Has anyone here actually made their own puff pastry? I have. It isn’t fun.


I have. It wasn't terribly unpleasant (I was very young with tons of energy), but massively messy and time consuming for something that wasn't distinguishable from store bought (frozen). The cost to benefit had me buying frozen from then on.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I love those kind of hacks! Where you can cobble together homemade and retail and make a glorious dish easily
> 
> I have. It wasn't terribly unpleasant (I was very young with tons of energy), but massively messy and time consuming for something that wasn't distinguishable from store bought (frozen). The cost to benefit had me buying frozen from then on.











Beef Wellington with Mushroom Sauce


Gourmet beef wellington served with a red wine mushroom pan sauce. The perfect meal for special occasions and romantic dinners.




www.jessicagavin.com





I made the mushroom gravy for it also. Steamed asparagus on the side. 

Think I'm gonna do these tonight.








Mozzarella Stuffed Sweet Mini Peppers


Sweet mini peppers stuffed with smoked mozzarella, basil, and drizzled with balsamic vinegar and olive oil




www.simplyrecipes.com


----------



## CrySmile (Jun 3, 2021)

I filed the paperwork today and decided to open my own bakery. I found the logo I dreamed of, or rather a picture of it. Now I'm designing menus and creating layouts. I believe that everything will work out. That's just want a very cozy, warm name, but I can not come up with yet. Do you have any ideas?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 3, 2021)

It's maybe more than you're used to but you should consider "My Cock"


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2021)

CrySmile said:


> I filed the paperwork today and decided to open my own bakery. *I found the logo I dreamed of, or rather a picture of it*. Now I'm designing menus and creating layouts. I believe that everything will work out. That's just want a very cozy, warm name, but I can not come up with yet. Do you have any ideas?


Is it copyright free or do you need to pay for licensure?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 3, 2021)

i would say something, but i don't have enough coffee in me.......


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 3, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i would say something, but i don't have enough coffee in me.......


Just mutter something about tacos. You have a duty, sir.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 3, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Just mutter something about tacos. You have a duty, sir.


you know i still have that fish taco idea sturing in my head..........


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> I was contemplating grocery shopping today, I think I'll put that off for when it cools into the 90's  . Got the sprinkler set out under the peach tree, ground is just soaking it all up, peaches are about golfball sized. I have young zucchini on the older plants and plenty of green tomatoes, should be getting ripe soon with this heat.


Just got back, my unsolicited advice is just fuckin' hide. It's a mess out there. Oh and 110, so there is that.


----------



## raratt (Jun 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Just got back, my unsolicited advice is just fuckin' hide. It's a mess out there. Oh and 110, so there is that.


I did also, we have a hint of a delta breeze but it is still about 95. Had to run to town to drop off an Amazon return first, then commissary, then pharmacy, then shopette for beer, then home and unload everything. Need to turn the car around and I'll be done for the day.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Hope it's good
> View attachment 4915118
> View attachment 4915119


I'm seriously impressed. That temp looks perfect. Is that a mushroom duxelle in there, and did you make that??? I'm finding out where you live and coming over.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 3, 2021)

Just had an afternoon delight with my married violinist gf. This variety consisted of catching up, banana bread and lattes, and sight reading great violin duets. Super fun, and I already cleaned all of yesterday, so the place looks a feels great. I think I'll take a nap...


----------



## raratt (Jun 3, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I think I'll take a fapp...


fify


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 3, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm seriously impressed. That temp looks perfect. Is that a mushroom duxelle in there, and did you make that??? I'm finding out where you live and coming over.











Beef Wellington with Mushroom Sauce


Gourmet beef wellington served with a red wine mushroom pan sauce. The perfect meal for special occasions and romantic dinners.




www.jessicagavin.com




Thanks bud.
Sear and then chill......the chill made a huge difference from the last time I made it.

Not exactly a duxelles....I put a fine chop to some mushrooms with a little fine shallot sauteed in evoo with s&p and a touch of white wine. Oh and thyme. Yeah, I made that.....my wife even asked for pics of my meat to show off at work........

Edit: I did forget the mustard......put it on after while we were eating. I was pretty baked lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 3, 2021)

CrySmile said:


> I filed the paperwork today and decided to open my own bakery. I found the logo I dreamed of, or rather a picture of it. Now I'm designing menus and creating layouts. I believe that everything will work out. That's just want a very cozy, warm name, but I can not come up with yet. Do you have any ideas?


is that avatar John Belushi in "1941" ?


----------



## manfredo (Jun 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Probably when I was a little kid with my mom and grandma.


I remember grandma letting us make our own little creations with leftover dough. Yummmm, great memories.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 3, 2021)

today's scooter ride (or one of them, anyway) Lost branch road

All of this is a lot steeper than it looks...and more focused....
to give you an idea of how steep...i didn't move the camera, it's in a holder clamped to my mirror post. that's just how far i'm leaned over to make this curve at about 30
down the big hill on Engletown rd.
and on to Pine Mtn. Rd.

almost 700 miles in 3 weeks....


----------



## raratt (Jun 3, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I remember grandma letting us make our own little creations with leftover dough. Yummmm, great memories.


The Mrs said they called them patty cakes.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Just had an afternoon delight with my married violinist gf. This variety consisted of catching up, banana bread and lattes, and sight reading great violin duets. Super fun, and I already cleaned all of yesterday, so the place looks a feels great. I think I'll take a nap...


Ahh Tyler, I was hoping you would report back you got 'lucky'. I'll keep rooting for you.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> today's scooter ride (or one of them, anyway) Lost branch road
> View attachment 4915679View attachment 4915680
> All of this is a lot steeper than it looks...and more focused....View attachment 4915681
> to give you an idea of how steep...i didn't move the camera, it's in a holder clamped to my mirror post. that's just how far i'm leaned over to make this curve at about 30View attachment 4915682
> ...


We need a better camera Roger!


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 3, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Just had an afternoon delight with my married violinist gf. This variety consisted of catching up, banana bread and lattes, and sight reading great violin duets. Super fun, and I already cleaned all of yesterday, so the place looks a feels great. I think I'll take a nap...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ahh Tyler, I was hoping you would report back you got 'lucky'. I'll keep rooting for you.


I did get lucky on Monday at a new massage parlor right near my place. Crappy massage, but an awesome ending. Not really lucky since I paid for it, but great nonetheless. I'm gonna spend a lot of money there.


----------



## lokie (Jun 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> The Mrs said they called them patty cakes.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> We need a better camera Roger!


it takes fine pictures...if i stop to take them...just wanted to see how it would work taking them from the holder. i can reach the shutter button with my thumb without even taking my hand off the grip, but even at the fastest shutter setting, you get too much...^ that when you go over 20 mph


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 4, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> today's scooter ride (or one of them, anyway) Lost branch road
> View attachment 4915679View attachment 4915680
> All of this is a lot steeper than it looks...and more focused....View attachment 4915681
> to give you an idea of how steep...i didn't move the camera, it's in a holder clamped to my mirror post. that's just how far i'm leaned over to make this curve at about 30View attachment 4915682
> ...


How about a pic of the scooter. If you've posted it, a link would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> How about a pic of the scooter. If you've posted it, a link would be appreciated, thanks


 I’d like to see what it looks like as well


----------



## Bareback (Jun 4, 2021)

I have a boil on the balls.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 4, 2021)

Bareback said:


> I have a boil on the balls.


Lance it. Or, maybe have a professional do it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 4, 2021)

Bareback said:


> I have a boil on the balls.


I think I can help.


----------



## Finchyboy (Jun 4, 2021)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4913683


Wow!!


----------



## DCcan (Jun 4, 2021)

Bareback said:


> I have a boil on the balls.


I thought I had a bad day, but I changed my mind. 

I had to work at a money warehouse today, but no one told them I was coming...locked in the kill box/ lobby for half an hr till they figured out what to do with me.
They forgot to take my temp and check my ID after all that, understaffed, all the vault doors open( supposed to be closed all the time) texting vault codes to each other. What an operation  

Took a 90 mile country road home afterward, rather than the highways. I'm checking my balls next.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 4, 2021)

Building some trellises. Finally growing heavy enough buds to need support. lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> How about a pic of the scooter. If you've posted it, a link would be appreciated, thanks



i have posted it, but it's easier to just post it again than it is to try to find it
i checked the speedo against a good gps, it runs 3 mph fast up to 35, then it seems to be 6 mph fast, so the fastest i've had it going so far was actually 67, the speedo saying 73


----------



## Fishbulb (Jun 4, 2021)

Today I worked for 7minutes and was paid for 8hours I call that a win


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 4, 2021)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> View attachment 4916297
> 
> Building some trellises. Finally growing heavy enough buds to need support. lol


i use tomato cages, don't have the horizontal room to stretch out that way


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 4, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i use tomato cages, don't have the horizontal room to stretch out that wayView attachment 4916303


I have some cages to try out as well. Looks really nice!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 4, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4916301
> i have posted it, but it's easier to just post it again than it is to try to find it
> i checked the speedo against a good gps, it runs 3 mph fast up to 35, then it seems to be 6 mph fast, so the fastest i've had it going so far was actually 67, the speedo saying 73


Nice! Looks like a blast to ride, all zippy and shit lol. Have fun and stay safe


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 4, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i use tomato cages, don't have the horizontal room to stretch out that wayView attachment 4916303



The bamboo trellis started as a quick fix to an out of control regenerate plant. All I had on hand. 

As a side note, had purchased one of the bungee nets and it is now a cargo net. Useless for plants in my opinion.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 4, 2021)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> View attachment 4916304
> The bamboo trellis started as a quick fix to an out of control regenerate plant. All I had on hand.
> 
> As a side note, had purchased one of the bungee nets and it is now a cargo net. Useless for plants in my opinion.


yeah i don't like those stretchy nets either, they get in the way and don't offer that much support


----------



## doublejj (Jun 4, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah i don't like those stretchy nets either, they get in the way and don't offer that much support


I recommend plastic trellis. We buy this in the 1000yd roll and use multiple layers. Not stretchy.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 4, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I recommend plastic trellis. We buy this in the 1000yd roll and use multiple layers. Not stretchy.
> View attachment 4916312


that's how this happens.....


----------



## MarsSP (Jun 4, 2021)

Got a job and finished to deliver required documentation. Soon I'll earn money to invest in my hobby of choice, grow weed.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 4, 2021)

MarsSP said:


> Got a job and finished to deliver required documentation. Soon I'll earn money to invest in my hobby of choice, grow weed.


Do you know how to trim weed?......


----------



## MarsSP (Jun 4, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Do you know how to trim weed?......


Would love to have one cola to practice now. But after four years, think I'll need some help!! Actually don't even have a scissor!!


----------



## doublejj (Jun 4, 2021)

MarsSP said:


> Would love to have one cola to practice now. But after four years, think I'll need some help!! Actually don't even have a scissor!!


That's ok we train on the job....what kind of scissor do you like?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 4, 2021)

doublejj said:


> That's ok we train on the job....what kind of scissor do you like?
> View attachment 4916339


----------



## MarsSP (Jun 4, 2021)

doublejj said:


> That's ok we train on the job....what kind of scissor do you like?
> View attachment 4916339


This one:


Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4916348


Licking hash


----------



## doublejj (Jun 4, 2021)

MarsSP said:


> This one:
> 
> Licking hash


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 4, 2021)

me smell new person........


----------



## doublejj (Jun 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> me smell new person........


----------



## HGCC (Jun 4, 2021)

Made some very nice bubble over the past few days. Pretty jazzed with how it turned out and happy to have freezer space back.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 4, 2021)

MarsSP said:


> Got a job and finished to deliver required documentation. Soon I'll earn money to invest in my hobby of choice, grow weed.


so you got a job and finished ........what????

you know $20 is $20, right


----------



## MarsSP (Jun 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> so you got a job and finished ........what????
> 
> you know $20 is $20, right


Entreguei a documentação gringo burro

Entendeu agora?


----------



## raratt (Jun 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> me smell new person........


----------



## Beermetheus (Jun 4, 2021)

Not really an accomplishment, but started the elimination process of some drunken, spur of the moment tattoos. The laser hurt more than the tattoo, at least in this area.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 4, 2021)

MarsSP said:


> Entreguei a documentação gringo burro
> 
> Entendeu agora?


i don't speak portuguese?

and just fyi.....really not nice to call someone a gringo....especially your boss...that will get ya fired in a heart beat

and $20 is still $20

just in case you couldn't understand that.....here it is in your language....

nao falo portugues e só pra constar ...

realmente não é legal chamar alguém de gringo ...
especialmente seu chefe ... isso fará com que você seja despedido em um piscar de olhos 

e $ 20 ainda é $ 20


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 4, 2021)

MarsSP said:


> Entreguei a documentação gringo burro
> 
> Entendeu agora?


hey...i resemble that remark....and i require no documentação


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 4, 2021)

raratt said:


>


yep


----------



## MarsSP (Jun 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i don't speak portuguese?
> 
> and just fyi.....really not nice to call someone a gringo....especially your boss...that will get ya fired in a heart beat
> 
> ...


Boss is indian, you're not able to be, now I understand why


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 4, 2021)

MarsSP said:


> Boss is indian, you're not able to be, now I understand why


i'm indian....good part of me is native american....

now why? are you calling an Indian from India a gringo...??


----------



## raratt (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i'm indian....good part of me is native american....


I'm about 1/3rd Absaroka.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 4, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm about 1/3rd Absaroka.


choctaw here


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 4, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it takes fine pictures...if i stop to take them...just wanted to see how it would work taking them from the holder. i can reach the shutter button with my thumb without even taking my hand off the grip, but even at the fastest shutter setting, you get too much...^ that when you go over 20 mph


Unfortunately you're not stopping, so better camera recommends itself.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 4, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i'm indian....good part of me is native american....
> 
> now why? are you calling an Indian from India a gringo...??


what's the bad part of you, then?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Unfortunately you're not stopping, so better camera recommends itself.


i'm stopping...just wait a minute...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 4, 2021)

Bareback said:


> I have a boil on the balls.


Epsom salt soaks when ready lance it.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 4, 2021)

MarsSP said:


> Entreguei a documentação gringo burro
> 
> Entendeu agora?


Você é português ou brasileiro


----------



## raratt (Jun 4, 2021)

I'm a white boy.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm a white boy.


----------



## raratt (Jun 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


>


Thank you, I think...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 4, 2021)

rode out to a little bookstore about 20 miles away. that's just the sci-fi and fantasy aisle. there was a cute little nerdy chubby tourist girl there looking for Harry Potter books, so i chatted her up. they have an espresso machine, so i bought her a coffee, but she's visiting with her boyfriend...and couldn't get away from him for more than 20 minutes...
this is along Pittman Center Rd. , where i still have a lot of family

this is a different part of the greenbriar river ...this is the trail to the river...i think this is the trail...is this the trail?
it is the trail...i think
i've been here many times. always thought that rock looked like a seal looking at you ↓



funny thing is, this is almost within sight of the highway


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 4, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> rode out to a little bookstore about 20 miles away. that's just the sci-fi and fantasy aisle. there was a cute little nerdy chubby tourist girl there looking for Harry Potter books, so i chatted her up. they have an espresso machine, so i bought her a coffee, but she's visiting with her boyfriend...and couldn't get away from him for more than 20 minutes...View attachment 4916423
> this is along Pittman Center Rd. , where i still have a lot of family
> View attachment 4916428View attachment 4916432
> this is a different part of the greenbriar river ...this is the trail to the river...i think this is the trail...is this the trail?View attachment 4916433
> ...


Any trout in there? Out west it would be chock full of them


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Any trout in there? Out west it would be chock full of them


yeah, you have to buy a trout stamp to fish for them, though, on top of the regular license, and another stamp to fish in the park if you want to, which drastically limits what kind of bait/lure you can use, but they're there.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm a white boy.


A Dirty one?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 4, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, you have to buy a trout stamp to fish for them, though, on top of the regular license, and another stamp to fish in the park if you want to, which drastically limits what kind of bait/lure you can use, but they're there.


Didn't know trout were that far south


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Didn't know trout were that far south


https://www.tn.gov/twra/fishing/trout-information-stockings.html


----------



## raratt (Jun 4, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A Dirty one?


I believe I have proven that time after time...


----------



## raratt (Jun 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Any trout in there? Out west it would be chock full of them


I was thinking when I saw that eddy behind the rock that there would be a trout there.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Didn't know trout were that far south


I'm very close to @Roger A. Shrubber's latitude - we held the world record Brown for years and Bow's 30+ are not that uncommon. Brooks & Cutts as well.

One of my favorite is playing with big Brown trout on a 7 wt w/ a streamer (Clouser or Lefty's deceiver)


----------



## raratt (Jun 4, 2021)

Ozarks trout.








Rainbow trout in Table Rock Lake? Well, yes and no


Table Rock Lake is not first on most people's minds when they go trout fishing in Missouri.



www.news-leader.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> Ozarks trout.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've fished there and caught catfish.


----------



## raratt (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## DCcan (Jun 4, 2021)

Golden trout in West Virginia, so spooky to see them rise out of the shadows.








A Brief History of West Virginia's Unique Golden Trout Stocking Program


Did you know that West Virginia breeds and stocks a strain of golden rainbow trout every year? Here's the storied history behind it.




www.wideopenspaces.com


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 4, 2021)

Freaking finally found a f'ing fishing boat engine.....a monster 6 horse.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2021)

raratt said:


>


Yeah, I had toddlers and we visited a friend. I had two poles and reels of my own I took for my kids and I borrowed my dad's nice Abu Garcia setup for myself. He loved that rig and never allowed me to touch it as a kid. But young family and broke so he allowed me to take it. One of my kids got a fish and I hurriedly set my dad's rod and reel down on the pier to go help them set and reel it. No sooner did I do that then I got a strike and I watched my dad's beloved rod and reel fall into the lake. 

But for our friend stopping me I would have dove into the lake after it. I still regret the fact I didn't. I have my mom's brand new identical, unused set stored in my garage but it's not the same. My dad was so disappointed in me. To top it all off I was so distracted by that loss I lost the fucking fish and the toddler had a f'n fit. After that I restricted myself to chasing fireflies.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 5, 2021)

Just finished my lawn, flip flop are on, dabs are being done, and the weekend is here!! Sunscreen applied! 

I think it's time to break out the AC units though....


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 5, 2021)

Wife's family reunion this afternoon. Felt good and still felt strange to be around more than a small group of people.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah, I had toddlers and we visited a friend. I had two poles and reels of my own I took for my kids and I borrowed my dad's nice Abu Garcia setup for myself. He loved that rig and never allowed me to touch it as a kid. But young family and broke so he allowed me to take it. One of my kids got a fish and I hurriedly set my dad's rod and reel down on the pier to go help them set and reel it. No sooner did I do that then I got a strike and I watched my dad's beloved rod and reel fall into the lake.
> 
> But for our friend stopping me I would have dove into the lake after it. I still regret the fact I didn't. I have my mom's brand new identical, unused set stored in my garage but it's not the same. My dad was so disappointed in me. To top it all off I was so distracted by that loss I lost the fucking fish and the toddler had a f'n fit. After that I restricted myself to chasing fireflies.


Watched a pole I had "borrowed" from my Father get pulled into a river one night fishing for Carp. Lady friend had stepped away from it to help me land a fish, forgot to have her loosen the drag, bounced 3 times hard and on the fourth it was gone! Daiwa Black Widow rod with a Shimano Sienna with the "new quickfire" casting system, was so bummed..


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Jun 5, 2021)

Poured concrete pad for central air unit for my shop.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 5, 2021)

I hope you put a lawnmower deck under there.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Watched a pole I had "borrowed" from my Father get pulled into a river one night fishing for Carp. Lady friend had stepped away from it to help me land a fish, forgot to have her loosen the drag, bounced 3 times hard and on the fourth it was gone! Daiwa Black Widow rod with a Shimano Sienna with the "new quickfire" casting system, was so bummed..


Outch, did you consider diving in after it? I still remember the slow motion, sinking.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I hope you put a lawnmower deck under there.


It's the right thing to do.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Outch, did you consider diving in after it? I still remember the slow motion, sinking.


I saw it happen from about 2o yards away. We were fishing in a small cove at the base of a dam so I was kind of across from it. The fish I had hooked was attempting to spool my reel so I was moving with the my fish to avoid it so didn't have much chance to nor would I considering the current at the time. For the record, fish I caught was 41 pounds.. Almost made it worth it.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah, I had toddlers and we visited a friend. I had two poles and reels of my own I took for my kids and I borrowed my dad's nice Abu Garcia setup for myself. He loved that rig and never allowed me to touch it as a kid. But young family and broke so he allowed me to take it. One of my kids got a fish and I hurriedly set my dad's rod and reel down on the pier to go help them set and reel it. No sooner did I do that then I got a strike and I watched my dad's beloved rod and reel fall into the lake.
> 
> But for our friend stopping me I would have dove into the lake after it. I still regret the fact I didn't. I have my mom's brand new identical, unused set stored in my garage but it's not the same. My dad was so disappointed in me. To top it all off I was so distracted by that loss I lost the fucking fish and the toddler had a f'n fit. After that I restricted myself to chasing fireflies.


"A stick in the eye everyday" , I tell my kids............that's a shit-fuck deal if I ever heard one.........I lost my old man's hunting boots once.......a happy camper he wasn't.......he just told me to go back into the woods and find them...period.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 5, 2021)

Made a peony posy for the Buddha (and screened rock/clay soil all day....thats not fun after a while........and cloned chocolope plants.....busy,busy....manic maybe


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah, I had toddlers and we visited a friend. I had two poles and reels of my own I took for my kids and I borrowed my dad's nice Abu Garcia setup for myself. He loved that rig and never allowed me to touch it as a kid. But young family and broke so he allowed me to take it. One of my kids got a fish and I hurriedly set my dad's rod and reel down on the pier to go help them set and reel it. No sooner did I do that then I got a strike and I watched my dad's beloved rod and reel fall into the lake.
> 
> But for our friend stopping me I would have dove into the lake after it. I still regret the fact I didn't. I have my mom's brand new identical, unused set stored in my garage but it's not the same. My dad was so disappointed in me. To top it all off I was so distracted by that loss I lost the fucking fish and the toddler had a f'n fit. After that I restricted myself to chasing fireflies.


The Mrs. came back to AK years ago after being away for over a year dealing with our son's TBI & we went Halibut fishing the next day. Right off the bat she got on one that went about 120 & was beyond excited. Brought it up to the boat & I shot it in the head but somehow hit the leader too so we watched the fish slowly drifting down (100+ ft), I pitched the pistol & dove in and got it about 15-20' down. It was a really cold/wet ride home for me but she was ecstatic so it was worth it.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 6, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The Mrs. came back to AK years ago after being away for over a year dealing with our son's TBI & we went Halibut fishing the next day. Right off the bat she got on one that went about 120 & was beyond excited. Brought it up to the boat & I shot it in the head but somehow hit the leader too so we watched the fish slowly drifting down (100+ ft), I pitched the pistol & dove in and got it about 15-20' down. It was a really cold/wet ride home for me but she was ecstatic so it was worth it.


Now that's Love. I'm just not sure for the fish or the wife.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 6, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Now that's Love. I'm just not sure for the fish or the wife.


It was more like self preservation.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 6, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The Mrs. came back to AK years ago after being away for over a year dealing with our son's TBI & we went Halibut fishing the next day. Right off the bat she got on one that went about 120 & was beyond excited. Brought it up to the boat & I shot it in the head but somehow hit the leader too so we watched the fish slowly drifting down (100+ ft), I pitched the pistol & dove in and got it about 15-20' down. It was a really cold/wet ride home for me but she was ecstatic so it was worth it.


Now that's a gentleman's maneuver!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 6, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It was more like self preservation.


Yeah if you'd just shot my fish and my leader all in one you'd be going in one way or the other. Smart to choose the self-wetting, path of self-preservation.


----------



## lokie (Jun 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah if you'd just shot my fish and my leader all in one you'd be going in one way or the other. Smart to choose the self-wetting, path of self-preservation.










or it would just be too embarrassing to tell that story of "How the BIG ONE got away"

Saving face is self preservation.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 6, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Wife's family reunion this afternoon. Felt good and still felt strange to be around more than a small group of people.


We just had a huge family get together yesterday at my sisters. Many of us there lost our homes in the Camp Fire. Allot of us hadn’t seen each other since before the fire. It’s been hectic for all of us for a minute. It was weird but felt really good. We all decided we need to get back to doing this more often.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 6, 2021)

Oh, and i finally visited and pulled out my boat from storage friday. It’s totally covered in ash from the last huge fire we had around here. But no new ember burns 
Gotta clean the fuck out of it. Siphoned out the old gas. Need 2 new deep cycle batteries. I’m sure i’ll find some other things i gotta fix too.
We are partying down on the lake this thursday. Got a house boat. I like driving my boat out to meet them.

i prob won’t be doing much fishing on the lakes this summer. There won’t be any water here soon. Shit’s dropping fast 
The rivers are gonna suck too. Super low flows of hot water. The salmon aren’t going to like that.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 6, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh, and i finally visited and pulled out my boat from storage friday. It’s totally covered in ash from the last huge fire we had around here. But no new ember burns
> Gotta clean the fuck out of it. Siphoned out the old gas. Need 2 new deep cycle batteries. I’m sure i’ll find some other things i gotta fix too.
> We are partying down on the lake this thursday. Got a house boat. I like driving my boat out to meet them.
> View attachment 4917557
> ...


Nice sled!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 6, 2021)

On todays list of items i have to list that i lost for insurance is the fishing gear. Fuck my life. This is the main category i’ve been dreading doing the most. I’ve made it my goal to finally have that shit rapped up this week so i can get back to building.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 6, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Nice sled!


Thx bro!
I had to have a new canopy made and all new upholstery because it all got fucked up. I still need to do the floor but that can wait. I was super afraid to finally go check it out. The last big fire was last fall lol. But i’m glad i did. I feared the worst but it looks like i’m good.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 6, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> On todays list of items i have to list that i lost for insurance is the fishing gear. Fuck my life. This is the main category i’ve been dreading doing the most. I’ve made it my goal to finally have that shit rapped up this week so i can get back building.


New quiver of rods and reels is only the start, then you have to outfit the new boxes/bags with the tackle. Good luck!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 6, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Thx bro!
> I had to have a new canopy made and all new upholstery because it all got fucked up. I still need to do the floor but that can wait. I was super afraid to finally go check it out. The last big fire was last fall lol. But i’m glad i did. I feared the worst but it looks like i’m good.


What is that? 15 feet?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 6, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> What is that? 15 feet?


20’


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 6, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> New quiver of rods and reels is only the start, then you have to outfit the new boxes/bags with the tackle. Good luck!


I had 4 pimp salmon/striper boat getups.
5 sturgeon. 5 trout/kokanee.
Shit loads of bank rods/reals. And yeah, the tackle  FML


----------



## raratt (Jun 6, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> 20’


North River?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> North River?


CustomWeld


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> North River?


When life gets back to normal i’ll have to take you out.


----------



## raratt (Jun 6, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> When life gets back to normal i’ll have to take you out.


I haven't even bought a fishing license recently, although I get a discounted one due to my VA disability, same for hunting license.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> I haven't even bought a fishing license recently, although I get a discounted one due to my VA disability, same for hunting license.


I haven’t bought mine yet this year. But of course i will. Will pretty much be a donation to DFG for the ability to practice fishing lol. Gonna suck


----------



## manfredo (Jun 6, 2021)

Just got back from an awesome 12 mile bike ride...I probably peddled about 50' of it, lol. It's an awesome day...In the 80's but a little overcast and a nice breeze. Supposed to hit 90f today and tomorrow...and I already decided I'm taking tomorrow off, at least from working in that 2nd floor apartment! And my back needs more rest!


----------



## doublejj (Jun 6, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I haven’t bought mine yet this year. But of course i will. Will pretty much be a donation to DFG for the ability to practice fishing lol. Gonna suck


I'm about to buy a fishing lic so i can start Crawfishing.....


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 6, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I'm about to buy a fishing lic so i can start Crawfishing.....


All them rice fields here have water in them. That’s what you go after right?
I bet my creek down at the bottom of my property is loaded with them


----------



## doublejj (Jun 6, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> All them rice fields here have water in them. That’s what you go after right?
> I bet my creek down at the bottom of my property is loaded with them


I though that the first time i drove in......yes the flooded rice field ditches are full of crawfish


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 6, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I though that the first time i drove in......yes the flooded rice field ditches are full of crawfish


We used to catch the shit out of them in the San Lorenzo river in boulder creek when i was a kid.
The same spot that was called “nude beach”
I sware, we would be out in the water catching them with hot dog and next thing you know, a girl you go to school with is walking by nude with her whole family. Lmao. Weirdo hippies


----------



## raratt (Jun 6, 2021)

Watered the girls this morning, the way things are going I might be able to cut them by 4th of July, stupid Sativa's...lol. 
Soaking the peach tree again today, they need the extra water for juicy peaches. I have no idea when they will be ready, usually I pick some the end of June. Don't plan on doing anything else but a beer run today.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 6, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh, and i finally visited and pulled out my boat from storage friday. It’s totally covered in ash from the last huge fire we had around here. But no new ember burns
> Gotta clean the fuck out of it. Siphoned out the old gas. Need 2 new deep cycle batteries. I’m sure i’ll find some other things i gotta fix too.
> We are partying down on the lake this thursday. Got a house boat. I like driving my boat out to meet them.
> View attachment 4917557
> ...


Aftere living in Ak I hear "Nice sled" & had to do a double take on the pic - still don't see it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 6, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Aftere living in Ak I hear "Nice sled" & had to do a double take on the pic - still don't see it.
> 
> View attachment 4917668


We call our jet river boats jet sleds.
I’m pretty sure its because when we drive the boat in shallow water, like when going down river over riffles.


----------



## raratt (Jun 6, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> We call our jet river boats jet sleds.
> I’m pretty sure its because when we drive the boat in shallow water, like when going down river over riffles.


Have you ever seen the crazy bastards racing up the Yuba? There are some places I swear it is only 4" deep, if that.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 6, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Aftere living in Ak I hear "Nice sled" & had to do a double take on the pic - still don't see it.
> 
> View attachment 4917668


I could believe that was you, except he's too small!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 6, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Aftere living in Ak I hear "Nice sled" & had to do a double take on the pic - still don't see it.
> 
> View attachment 4917668


i think he means the upside down blue unit...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 6, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think he means the upside down *blue unit.*..View attachment 4917785


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 6, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Aftere living in Ak I hear "Nice sled" & had to do a double take on the pic - still don't see it.
> 
> View attachment 4917668


LOL I had to zoom in too!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 6, 2021)

Considering the knowledge and needs of most in this thread. I am going off topic. 

I found this in my mailbox. Security cameras showed my decent neighbor putting it there. Not my thing. My peanut butter cookies and gummies kicked all comers ass to a bad extent. Any insights for me? Indulge, give away or toss? TY.

And I watered the entire property, transplanted the last 5 Bohdi's to final pots before in ground and gave another 48 mater starters away. I accomplished over due tasks and almost didn't strain myself. Best wishes for the week folks.


----------



## lokie (Jun 6, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Considering the knowledge and needs of most in this thread. I am going off topic.
> 
> I found this in my mailbox. Security cameras showed my decent neighbor putting it there. Not my thing. My peanut butter cookies and gummies kicked all comers ass to a bad extent. Any insights for me? Indulge, give away or toss? TY.
> 
> ...


I would eat them.

Does she have worms?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 6, 2021)

lokie said:


> I would eat them.
> 
> Does she have worms?


Can't be close to decarbed and jar tech diamonds and crystals. WOW! Dip a tooth pick and enjoy like the cinnamon ones from my youth. Dab and forget it. TY. OTC stands hairs up.


----------



## raratt (Jun 7, 2021)

Went to Ace and picked up some sunflower seed for the birds, some tomato cages, and some other stuff. I was going to get some more bubblers, but the price has gone up to $7 for 5 of them. I can get 50 on stakes for $10 on Amazon and I won't have to buy them again for a long time. Took out an Ahi steak for dinner, probably going to steam some broccoli to go with it. Buds and suds in progress.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 7, 2021)

I'm a dad again! Two new babies in a month.....this is their mom , "Maple"...........have had hounds for last 39yrs........love all dogs but hounds really crack me up.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 7, 2021)

All I was responsible for and ready for the smoker tomorrow morning. Torment you when accomplished.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 7, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> I'm a dad again! Two new babies in a month.....this is their mom , "Maple"...........have had hounds for last 39yrs........love all dogs but hounds really crack me up.View attachment 4918537


Basset's are some of the coolest dudes around.

My sis had one that would wolf down any avocado that hit he ground when we lived down south.
He got sorta chub during harvest season.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 7, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Basset's are some of the coolest dudes around.
> 
> My sis had one that would wolf down any avocado that hit he ground when we lived down south.
> He got sorta chub during harvest season.


I love the f'ers too......they slay me


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 7, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Basset's are some of the coolest dudes around.
> 
> My sis had one that would wolf down any avocado that hit he ground when we lived down south.
> He got sorta chub during harvest season.


Is that avatar a "Frazetta" (spelling close or correct)


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 7, 2021)

Me & my basset Maxx, leaving the basset spring games in his preferred mode of transportation


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 7, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Is that avatar a "Frazetta" (spelling close or correct)


Yes, Frank Franzetta - Loved the original Conan book series as a kid & he did most all of the Fantasy Art covers.


----------



## raratt (Jun 7, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yes, Frank Franzetta - Loved the original Conan book series as a kid & he did most all of the Fantasy Art covers.


I saw Molly Hatchet when we were in Ms.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> I saw Molly Hatchet when we were in Ms.


I saw them at the Tangerine Bowl in Florida, with Bob Seager and Leonard Skynyrd around 1977. Something like 60,000 people. We were in the nosebleed section. Sound was wicked distorted...and yet, here I am remembering it 45 years later


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 8, 2021)

CrySmile said:


> It all came out! Found the perfect logo, the forums are the perfect place for creative people! It was very cool, fresh, I think everyone will like it. Already want to open soon! Thank you all for your advice, you've helped me a lot, and most importantly supported!


Specialty or general bakery?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 8, 2021)

CrySmile said:


> It all came out! Found the perfect logo, the forums are the perfect place for creative people! It was very cool, fresh, I think everyone will like it. Already want to open soon! Thank you all for your advice, you've helped me a lot, and most importantly supported!


We got you...


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 8, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Specialty or general bakery?


Wait, did we help this person who has 4 posts total who just joined in March 2021??

that doesn’t really seem like us...



Something doesn’t quite feel right here.........


----------



## raratt (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Wait, did we help this person who has 4 posts total who just joined in March 2021??
> 
> that doesn’t really seem like us...
> 
> ...


----------



## Bareback (Jun 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> I saw Molly Hatchet when we were in Ms.


Their from about 20 miles away our house, and as a teenager I was at several parties with some members of the band and had no idea. Later as an adult in my 20’s I fished with one member and still didn’t know until a few days later. Cool people, wouldn’t know they are famous unless someone tells you or you already know.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Wait, did we help this person who has 4 posts total who just joined in March 2021??
> 
> that doesn’t really seem like us...
> 
> ...


When there's bakery goods involved, anything is possible  

I just finished stripping and re-waxing a kitchen floor in a hot 2nd floor apartment...Fun times, but amazing how they look when done! Definitely need a shower now....


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> When there's bakery goods involved, anything is possible
> 
> I just finished stripping and re-waxing a kitchen floor in a hot 2nd floor apartment...Fun times, but amazing how they look when done! Definitely need a shower now....


But wait, were there bakery goods involved?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 8, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Their from about 20 miles away our house, and as a teenager I was at several parties with some members of the band and had no idea. Later as an adult in my 20’s I fished with one member and still didn’t know until a few days later. Cool people, wouldn’t know they are famous unless someone tells you or you already know.


A good friend of ours in Alaska owned a bar & somehow got The Amazing Rhythm Aces to play and we attended the after party.
I've always been a great fan of them & they are a really cool laid back bunch of guys, especially Russell Smith.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> But wait, were there bakery goods involved?


Well the potential for bakery goods. I know I'm a willing tester of anything chocolate, and most things sweet.  

Actually I have been pretty good about avoiding too much sugar. I usually skip the bakery and cookie isle at the grocery store. But I did buy some ice cream yesterday, and I have been living on popsicles lately.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 8, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A good friend of ours in Alaska owned a bar & somehow got The Amazing Rhythm Aces to play and we attended the after party.
> I've always been a great fan of them & they are a really cool laid back bunch of guys, especially Russell Smith.


My "successful" intro to cocaine was with a couple guys from Lynyrd Skynyrd who were friends of my sister's hubby at the time. I went to visit sis and they were all snorting; one of them offered me some I declined cuz it had never worked for me and I didn't want to waste it. He took it as a challenge and began shoveling it up my nose. It worked


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 8, 2021)

I've done a few things today.....but I can't wait to get to these freshly salted rims


----------



## manfredo (Jun 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I've done a few things today.....but I can't wait to get to these freshly salted rims  View attachment 4919015


Arriba !! Sounds good!

Thunderstorms are coming, so I snuck a quick bike ride in before they got here. A little scary, the thought of getting caught in a storm on an e-bike. I have a plastic poncho for it should that happen!!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I saw them at the Tangerine Bowl in Florida, with Bob Seager and Leonard Skynyrd around 1977. Something like 60,000 people. We were in the nosebleed section. Sound was wicked distorted...and yet, here I am remembering it 45 years later


I think I saw them around that time too. My friend Eli was there so...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 8, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> I think I saw them around that time too. My friend Eli was there so...
> View attachment 4919024


I remember the pill folks. Wonder where a few are today. Only had a hand me down concert T I loved. A half decade behind you people at least. Still on my playlist and the dark side for my artwork.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 8, 2021)

"pill folk", lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 8, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> "pill folk", lol


Qualude Dan and T.B. Not my thing. But really fun odd friends. No offense to any implied.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Arriba !! Sounds good!
> 
> Thunderstorms are coming, so I snuck a quick bike ride in before they got here. A little scary, the thought of getting caught in a storm on an e-bike. I have a plastic poncho for it should that happen!!


If it’s bad, just disconnect the battery and shield the terminals from the elements. Then pedal home like mad.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 8, 2021)

Beautiful day here, 80*, sunny, light ocean breeze.
Spent the last hour with a tasty joint on the balcony, watching a 3 way hummingbird war.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 8, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Beautiful day here, 80*, sunny, light ocean breeze.
> Spent the last hour with a tasty joint on the balcony, watching a 3 way hummingbird war.


You need a few chipmunks? 


That was the other day. I open the door every morning and he comes bouncing through the gardens. I've seen him catch peanuts out of the air lol loves raisins too.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 8, 2021)

Damn ants got to my feeders out back. The old inside out duct tape around the post time. 

And as warned. Here is my day for the most part. 

3 hours slow and low at 200-250. 45 minutes at 325-350 and hard smoke for the color and bark to set. Another hour to glaze 3 times at 250. Fall off the bone with the prerequisite bite composure. 

Wife will be home shortly the table and cut cornbread.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You need a few chipmunks?
> View attachment 4919055
> 
> That was the other day. I open the door every morning and he comes bouncing through the gardens. I've seen him catch peanuts out of the air lol loves raisins too.


I have a colony if you want? Destroy my bulbs and my drive among many others.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 8, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Qualude Dan and T.B. Not my thing. But really fun odd friends. No offense to any implied.


All in fun, my man


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 8, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I have a colony if you want? Destroy my bulbs and my drive among many others.


Perhaps moving to the concrete jungle might suit you better than living in the country.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 8, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> All in fun, my man
> View attachment 4919064


Always. Poor social skills growing up talking to nature. Have to be clear. LOL.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 8, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Perhaps moving to the concrete jungle might suit you better than living in the country.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 8, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I have a colony if you want? Destroy my bulbs and my drive among many others.


They dig but have their area's and don't mess with my food so I don't care. They kick ass, I have five little new ones this year. It's the ground hogs I will shoot on site. They can go fuck off! Oh the war we have lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 8, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Beautiful day here, 80*, sunny, light ocean breeze.
> Spent the last hour with a tasty joint on the balcony, watching a 3 way hummingbird war.


I have 3 feeders within 40 feet of each other and it's a hoot watching those greedy fuckers trying to claim them


----------



## manfredo (Jun 8, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> View attachment 4919074


Yuck!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 8, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I have 3 feeders within 40 feet of each other and it's a hoot watching those greedy fuckers trying to claim them


I've never seen a fight.

Damn, as I'm posting one flew up but I didn't catch it. But they love these fuchsias https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fuchsia and the rhododendron https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhododendron in the background 


Hey where's @FastFreddi been?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I've never seen a fight.
> 
> Damn, as I'm posting one flew up but I didn't catch it. But they love these fuchsias https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fuchsia and the rhododendron https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhododendron in the background
> View attachment 4919103
> ...


----------



## raratt (Jun 8, 2021)

Watching air tankers working a fire on the east side of Beale AFB on Flightradar24. Started above Camp Far West reservoir. Listening to fire dispatch. Headed away from us.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I've never seen a fight.
> 
> Damn, as I'm posting one flew up but I didn't catch it. But they love these fuchsias https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fuchsia and the rhododendron https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhododendron in the background
> View attachment 4919103
> ...


Mine don't seem to stop fighting. They fight with each other, they fight with the orioles, they fight with the sparrows, they try to fight with me.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Mine don't seem to stop fighting. They fight with each other, they fight with the orioles, they fight with the sparrows, they try to fight with me.


Get one of those over priced tupperware bowls posing as a fruit fly incubator. Work with apples and bananas for bait. Way more popular than my liquid feeders here.


----------



## raratt (Jun 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Mine don't seem to stop fighting. They fight with each other, they fight with the orioles, they fight with the sparrows, they try to fight with me.


I have a little female that freaks me out every once in awhile. She'll fly right up in my face and say hello. That was interesting when I was up on the ladder in the peach tree. It was like "Whatya doing up here?"


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 8, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Get one of those over priced tupperware bowls posing as a fruit fly incubator. Work with apples and bananas for bait. Way more popular than my liquid feeders here.


Hummingbirds are omnivores. They eat spiders and other small insects, the sugar is just a quick fix to get them to the real meal.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Hummingbirds are omnivores. They eat spiders and other small insects, the sugar is just a quick fix to get them to the real meal.


I've known since I started just sitting in my gardens. Hummers darting about eating my worries away. I pay close attention to their needs since. Sugar, fresh water and protein. They actually hover outside my sliding glass door if I neglect one. Nature before TV for me.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 8, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Damn ants got to my feeders out back. The old inside out duct tape around the post time.
> 
> And as warned. Here is my day for the most part.
> 
> ...


Family had this. I kinda cheated with a salad and some "near" pork. Old habits die hard. LOL.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I've never seen a fight.
> 
> Damn, as I'm posting one flew up but I didn't catch it. But they love these fuchsias https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fuchsia and the rhododendron https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhododendron in the background
> View attachment 4919103
> ...


Nice fuschia


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 8, 2021)

Finally picked up mail today......a surprise packake from pal in Middle East......it's quite the shellcasing........I use it to drink beer out of.....I just detect a modicum of radioactivity. Some weird ju-ju on it


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 8, 2021)

Bartered some cedar planks for a bonsai redwood. Cant smoke it but l like looking at it.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have a little female that freaks me out every once in awhile. She'll fly right up in my face and say hello. That was interesting when I was up on the ladder in the peach tree. It was like "Whatya doing up here?"


They freak me out a little...I don't have any around here and I'm good with that! They remind me too much of large flying insects. 



StonedGardener said:


> Finally picked up mail today......a surprise packake from pal in Middle East......it's quite the shellcasing........I use it to drink beer out of.....I just detect a modicum of radioactivity. Some weird ju-ju on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a new tenant from the middle east, and he is having a real issue with...of all things, screen doors! They bother him! He wants to keep them propped open all the time. It's too much effort to open 2 doors! This is a young athlete mind you...I told him today, it is going to cost him $400 each when the wind tears them off their hinges. SMH


----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 9, 2021)

Went go karting came last in our group, but as a group were came first.


----------



## raratt (Jun 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I don't have any around here


We have three types that migrate through in the summer, Black Chinned and Rufous/Allen's. We have Annas all year long. The Rufous make a weird noise when they fly, hard to describe. Not my pics.
Rufous:


Black Chinned


Annas:


----------



## bam0813 (Jun 9, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Nice fuschia


Agreed are those also known as bleeding hearts?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 9, 2021)

bam0813 said:


> Agreed are those also known as bleeding hearts?


No different plant


----------



## bam0813 (Jun 9, 2021)

Ok thanks


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 9, 2021)

bam0813 said:


> Ok thanks


I used to have a nice one but I haven't seen it come up in a few seasons. 








Lamprocapnos - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 9, 2021)

Thinks its my 3rd month of no meat, bloody craving for a pasty for a few weeks I was, now its just neighbour down stairs frying Bacon ffs.


----------



## lokie (Jun 9, 2021)

bam0813 said:


> Ok thanks


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 9, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Thinks its my 3rd month of no meat, bloody craving for a pasty for a few weeks I was, now its just neighbour down stairs frying Bacon ffs.


A bit longer here. Still sneaking on occasion. I've been growing and about 2 trays of these per month. I enjoy veggies. These taught me few things on what I have yet to enjoy. 

Success on your choice.


----------



## bam0813 (Jun 9, 2021)

Think I'm going to cry. Just found black knot on my plum tree. Time to get cutting. Anyone know how this stuff spreads I know its fungal but I'm terrified this is going to get to my sweet cherry trees there's about 15'-20' or so between driplines.best fungicide organic? Sorry I know wrong lobby but I'm semi panicked


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 9, 2021)

bam0813 said:


> Think I'm going to cry. Just found black knot on my plum tree. Time to get cutting. Anyone know how this stuff spreads I know its fungal but I'm terrified this is going to get to my sweet cherry trees there's about 15'-20' or so between driplines.best fungicide organic? Sorry I know wrong lobby but I'm semi panicked


Best I can offer. Solid source and I've seen it. 

I wish you a speedy success. 








Controlling black knot in Michigan


Plum growers need to keep on top of black knot, a disfiguring disease that can quickly destroy a tree.




www.canr.msu.edu


----------



## bam0813 (Jun 9, 2021)

I know! 
I'm not wrong am I . It is I know it


----------



## bam0813 (Jun 9, 2021)

Thanks man you think my cherries are in danger I'm spraying everything anyway


----------



## bam0813 (Jun 9, 2021)

First thing it says is sweet cherry........


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 9, 2021)

bam0813 said:


> First thing it says is sweet cherry........


My family did apples. And our plum tree and wild cherry tree both got it. I was young then. But I recall the sadness when I could no longer eat fresh off the trees.


----------



## lokie (Jun 9, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> A bit longer here. Still sneaking on occasion. I've been growing and about 2 trays of these per month. I enjoy veggies. These taught me few things on what I have yet to enjoy.
> 
> Success on your choice.
> 
> View attachment 4919787View attachment 4919789


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 9, 2021)

lokie said:


>


YEP! Although if he was wild? He's on the menu. I avoid "Monopoly" produced meat.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 9, 2021)

bam0813 said:


> Think I'm going to cry. Just found black knot on my plum tree. Time to get cutting. Anyone know how this stuff spreads I know its fungal but I'm terrified this is going to get to my sweet cherry trees there's about 15'-20' or so between driplines.best fungicide organic? Sorry I know wrong lobby but I'm semi panicked


Have you contacted your local cooperative extension agent? They may have specific insight as to what works best in your area.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 9, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I had 4 pimp salmon/striper boat getups.
> 5 sturgeon. 5 trout/kokanee.
> Shit loads of bank rods/reals. And yeah, the tackle  FML


More than 17 million salmon will be released into San Francisco bay in massive bid to save species 








More than 17 million salmon will be released into San Francisco bay in massive bid to save species


Commercial and recreational salmon fishing generates more than $900 million annually for California.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Bareback (Jun 10, 2021)

doublejj said:


> More than 17 million salmon will be released into San Francisco bay in massive bid to save species
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You want Fry with that.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 10, 2021)

Currently crushing egg shells in my mortar and pestle that my daughter gave me, I gave her partner Dune trilogy, mortar and pestle is cool, never knew doing this would be so much I'd say fun but it isn't that, ahhhh stops me over thinking that's it. Ha.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 10, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Currently crushing egg shells in my mortar and pestle that my daughter gave me, I gave her partner Dune trilogy, mortar and pestle is cool, never knew doing this would be so much I'd say fun but it isn't that, ahhhh stops me over thinking that's it. Ha.


Your inner Alchemist


----------



## go go kid (Jun 10, 2021)

been watching the parents of birds teaching there young where the food is put and how to eat on there own, butifull time spent watching


----------



## raratt (Jun 10, 2021)

go go kid said:


> been watching the parents of birds teaching there young where the food is put and how to eat on there own, butifull time spent watching


Coolest thing I have seen in the bird world was a mother Coopers hawk that had her babies flying behind her and she dropped the bird she caught trying to get the babies to catch it in the air. They will dive into a bush or tree after little birds. One will fly low level over my fence into my back yard and pick off a bird near my feeder. I usually just see the feathers flying in the aftermath.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> One will fly low level over my fence into my back yard and pick off a bird near my feeder. I usually just see the feathers flying in the aftermath.


"You ever see a match grade round traveling at 3000 fps go through a window? Nobody does"


----------



## raratt (Jun 10, 2021)

Decarbing just under 6 oz of Nepali, going to make bubble with it. I figured it would be easier to just decarb it first than to decarb the hash.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> Decarbing just under 6 oz of Nepali, going to make bubble with it. I figured it would be easier to just decarb it first than to decarb the hash.


Never heard of that......let's see how it goes


----------



## raratt (Jun 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Never heard of that......let's see how it goes


Last time I left the trim out to get really dry before putting it in the freezer, so I figured this is just like a quick dry.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jun 10, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Your inner Alchemist


Black Adder were Percy creates some green ....... snot.

Brilliant episode.


----------



## raratt (Jun 10, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I got shit loads more of the cake trim. Just sayin


I'll take you up on that. Check your email.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 10, 2021)

I actually worked as a jeweler today and re-tipped a platinum prong setting on an old engagement ring


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 10, 2021)

Four long work days equal a three day weekend.


----------



## go go kid (Jun 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> Decarbing just under 6 oz of Nepali, going to make bubble with it. I figured it would be easier to just decarb it first than to decarb the hash.


wont smoking the hash decarb it at the same time? or are you going to just eat it?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 11, 2021)

I finally put in the new ac in the grow room! I was putting it off out of dread, it was just going to be so much work to rip out half that room, undoing wiring, ducts, taking out all those plants, tables, reservoirs, etc. ad nauseam. Last time I installed a new ac in there was about 8 years ago. But it's been really hot and humid lately, and the room was getting into the mid 80s!!! WAY too hot. It was ridiculous, especially since the new ac was just sitting there waiting to be installed. The room was kinda built around that ac unit, so I had to buy one with very similar size dimensions. It took most of the day, but it is finally done. It was the biggest thing on my to do list, so it is a real load off. Now the room sits in the low 70s, and the ladies are all smiling and happy. It's a smart ac, so I could control it from across the world with my phone, but I doubt I'll ever use that feature. I'm def taking the day off today, staying in and hiding from the heat (90s and humid, yuck.) But first, I sleep...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 11, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I finally put in the new ac in the grow room! I was putting it off out of dread, it was just going to be so much work to rip out half that room, undoing wiring, ducts, taking out all those plants, tables, reservoirs, etc. ad nauseam. Last time I installed a new ac in there was about 8 years ago. But it's been really hot and humid lately, and the room was getting into the mid 80s!!! WAY too hot. It was ridiculous, especially since the new ac was just sitting there waiting to be installed. The room was kinda built around that ac unit, so I had to buy one with very similar size dimensions. It took most of the day, but it is finally done. It was the biggest thing on my to do list, so it is a real load off. Now the room sits in the low 70s, and the ladies are all smiling and happy. It's a smart ac, so I could control it from across the world with my phone, but I doubt I'll ever use that feature. I'm def taking the day off today, staying in and hiding from the heat (90s and humid, yuck.) But first, I sleep...


A little more than a week ago, while it was hot as fuck here, i had to install a window unit in the room my son in law uses to trim my shit at their pad. Right when i was done i looked at him and said “now chop chop” lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 11, 2021)

go go kid said:


> wont smoking the hash decarb it at the same time? or are you going to just eat it?


I’m pretty sure he’s looking to boof it. Or maybe that was someone else i dunno.


----------



## raratt (Jun 11, 2021)

go go kid said:


> wont smoking the hash decarb it at the same time? or are you going to just eat it?


With it being decarbed I can use it as is for edibles, OR smoke it.


----------



## go go kid (Jun 11, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I finally put in the new ac in the grow room! I was putting it off out of dread, it was just going to be so much work to rip out half that room, undoing wiring, ducts, taking out all those plants, tables, reservoirs, etc. ad nauseam. Last time I installed a new ac in there was about 8 years ago. But it's been really hot and humid lately, and the room was getting into the mid 80s!!! WAY too hot. It was ridiculous, especially since the new ac was just sitting there waiting to be installed. The room was kinda built around that ac unit, so I had to buy one with very similar size dimensions. It took most of the day, but it is finally done. It was the biggest thing on my to do list, so it is a real load off. Now the room sits in the low 70s, and the ladies are all smiling and happy. It's a smart ac, so I could control it from across the world with my phone, but I doubt I'll ever use that feature. I'm def taking the day off today, staying in and hiding from the heat (90s and humid, yuck.) But first, I sleep...


just out of curiocity, do you get hot n cold spots in the grow room with the ac being in a window at the end of a room? or doesnt it make a lot of differance overall?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 11, 2021)

go go kid said:


> just out of curiocity, do you get hot n cold spots in the grow room with the ac being in a window at the end of a room? or doesnt it make a lot of differance overall?


Doesn't really make a difference, probably because it is such a small room (6.5 x 8ft). Of course, it's hotter under the lights than other parts of the room, but that's just physics


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> With it being decarbed I can use it as is for edibles, OR smoke it.


Or boof it, apparently


----------



## raratt (Jun 11, 2021)

Made my boofle, um, I mean bubble. It's sitting on my custom drying screen, I have no idea what the weight is yet. I'll give it a few days to dry first.
Got the bags all cleaned up and drying out.
Pork chops out for dinner, buds and suds in a bit.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> Made my boofle, um, I mean bubble. It's sitting on my custom drying screen, I have no idea what the weight is yet. I'll give it a few days to dry first.
> Got the bags all cleaned up and drying out.
> Pork chops out for dinner, buds and suds in a bit.


I searched Boofle. Imagine a crocheted Gromit.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 11, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I searched Boofle. Imagine a crocheted Gromit.
> 
> View attachment 4921314
> 
> View attachment 4921319


That's knitted not crocheted. It's a garter stitch


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 11, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That's knitted not crocheted. It's a garter stitch


That then


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 11, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> That then


There....


----------



## raratt (Jun 11, 2021)

Where wolf.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> Where wolf.


Damn a period......


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn a period......


said no Catholic schoolgirl ever


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 11, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> said no Catholic schoolgirl ever


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4921417


I like that movie


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 11, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I like that movie


Yeah, it's a good one.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 11, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> said no Catholic schoolgirl ever


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 11, 2021)

Had to get a real big guy off my property.....he lives across the road at top of hill...


----------



## manfredo (Jun 11, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Had to get a real big guy off my property.....he lives across the road at top of hill...View attachment 4921474


You should have had him for dinner?  Beautiful scenery.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> You should have had him for dinner?  Beautiful scenery.


I think I ate his Old Man, so I gave him a pass.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Jun 12, 2021)

Im on vacation at Clearlake California. So far I have caught a couple of white crappies (credit to @xtsho for identifying this correctly lol)
Then last night a 20lb catfish.

Today I need a bass and I will have gotten the 3 star achievement in this game of vacation lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 12, 2021)

Wizzlebiz said:


> Im on vacation at Clearlake California. So far I have caught a couple of white crappies (credit to @xtsho for identifying this correctly lol)
> Then last night a 20lb catfish.
> 
> Today I need a bass and I will have gotten the 3 star achievement in this game of vacation lol. View attachment 4921672View attachment 4921673


Nice! Did you cook any up?


----------



## xtsho (Jun 12, 2021)

Wizzlebiz said:


> Im on vacation at Clearlake California. So far I have caught a couple of white crappies (credit to @xtsho for identifying this correctly lol)
> Then last night a 20lb catfish.
> 
> Today I need a bass and I will have gotten the 3 star achievement in this game of vacation lol. View attachment 4921672View attachment 4921673


Damn I'm jealous. Nice Channel Catfish. 

That's supposed to be a great Bass lake. 

Good luck with the Bass.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 12, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Had to get a real big guy off my property.....he lives across the road at top of hill...View attachment 4921474


Looks like he brought friends


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Jun 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice! Did you cook any up?


Nah. I dont eat fish. Just catch and release


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 12, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Looks like he brought friends


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Jun 13, 2021)

One final catfish


----------



## manfredo (Jun 13, 2021)

Trying to do a little rental property kitchen remodel on the cheap. I was just going to replace countertops, but some of the base cabinets are beat especially the sink base, so I dug out these old cabinets I had in the back of my garage that I've been saving for 15 years. Degreased them and wash them and tomorrow I'll take them apart and prime them. Save myself three or 400 bucks and they're better quality than the new ones I was looking at that needed to be painted too


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jun 13, 2021)

Just a full day of horticultural bliss. Made worm bedding, clone soil, and compost. Now that job is behind me for a month or so...


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jun 13, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Trying to do a little rental property kitchen remodel on the cheap. I was just going to replace countertops, but some of the base cabinets are beat especially the sink base, so I dug out these old cabinets I had in the back of my garage that I've been saving for 15 years. Degreased them and wash them and tomorrow I'll take them apart and prime them. Save myself three or 400 bucks and they're better quality than the new ones I was looking at that needed to be painted tooView attachment 4922598View attachment 4922599


 Nice boxes! You are right, unless you make your own, todays cabinets have no structural integrity. when I was still working, my garage was full of treasures that others just dumpstered. I miss some of that, but not enough to go back to work!!!


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jun 13, 2021)

Making coconut oil extract and a killer batch of brownies! Life is good...


----------



## manfredo (Jun 13, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> Making coconut oil extract and a killer batch of brownies! Life is good...


I was thinking about firing up my press....or going for a bike ride....But a nap sounds equally as thrilling, lol.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 13, 2021)

Moved everything out, masked everything off, and started painting the kitchen. I despise painting. The lady says she likes painting so I bought a 5 gallon bucket of paint a while back thinking she'd get busy. She hasn't touched a paintbrush or roller. I've already done 2 bathrooms and the spare bedroom. I've come to the conclusion that I'm going to be the one doing it all. 

What really annoys me is that when people come over and comment "Oh you painted. Looks nice." the lady is going to use the word "We" as if she had anything to do with it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 13, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Moved everything out, masked everything off, and started painting the kitchen. I despise painting. The lady says she likes painting so I bought a 5 gallon bucket of paint a while back thinking she'd get busy. She hasn't touched a paintbrush or roller. I've already done 2 bathrooms and the spare bedroom. I've come to the conclusion that I'm going to be the one doing it all.
> 
> What really annoys me is that when people come over and comment "Oh you painted. Looks nice." *the lady is going to use the word "We" *as if she had anything to do with it.


They always do, sure as death and taxes


----------



## raratt (Jun 13, 2021)

Made a bracket that the gas tank strap will attach to on the Toy. Need to make another one tomorrow. Had to cut out a little slot for the hooked end to latch onto. I need to replace the shift shaft seal also. I'm working on getting it to the point I can try to start it up again and get it sold.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jun 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> Made a bracket that the gas tank strap will attach to on the Toy. Need to make another one tomorrow. Had to cut out a little slot for the hooked end to latch onto. I need to replace the shift shaft seal also. I'm working on getting it to the point I can try to start it up again and get it sold.


 That sounds like a plan. Good luck. I need to do something similar. Now that I am an "old fart" I don't even pretend that me and "Bucky" are gettin together again, Ever.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 13, 2021)

Finished attaching barrels to 10×10 ft. float for lake( Put a "real" diving board on it for some yuks. People don't realize there is no spring/pop in board due to water absorbing pressure...they just kinda do a very shitty dive). Then, in need of a few pieces of hardware, "went to town" , actually had to keep driving because there are no stores in town. Found a store and treated myself to some bling-bling.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 13, 2021)

Wife and I survived another round of making some Master Wu Green Dragon tincture. After reading folks advice here we chose to do the mad science outdoors with a electric burner and a large fan for ventilation.


----------



## raratt (Jun 13, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Wife and I survived another round of making some Master Wu Green Dragon tincture. After reading folks advice here we chose to do the mad science outdoors with a electric burner and a large fan for ventilation.


You evaporating it out to get shatter/wax? The big problem with alcohol flames (if it goes sideways) is you can't really see them.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 13, 2021)

Not to mention it burns at 750 - 800 deg F upon ignition.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not to mention it burns at 750 - 800 deg F upon ignition.


I rely on that heat shimmer as a tell.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 13, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I rely on that heat shimmer as a tell.


Getting burned just a time or two has a tendancy to make you pay close attention to the "almost" unseen HAF flame.


----------



## raratt (Jun 13, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I rely on that heat shimmer as a tell.


They had problems a Indy when they were running it, a pit guy was on fire and no one knew about it. I think they added something to it to make the flames more visible.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> They had problems a Indy when they were running it, a pit guy was on fire and no one knew about it. I think they added something to it to make the flames more visible.


A touch of boric acid makes for green.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> You evaporating it out to get shatter/wax? The big problem with alcohol flames (if it goes sideways) is you can't really see them.


Nope we just make the ever clear tincture. I had tons of left over trim that wasn't worthy of anything else really. Someday I'll learn to grow really frosty buds but till then the tincture works just fine.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 13, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Nope we just make the ever clear tincture. I had tons of left over trim that wasn't worthy of anything else really. Someday I'll learn to grow really frosty buds but till then the tincture works just fine.


Did some trimming today as well.


----------



## raratt (Jun 13, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Nope we just make the ever clear tincture. I had tons of left over trim that wasn't worthy of anything else really. Someday I'll learn to grow really frosty buds but till then the tincture works just fine.


I do QWET, all cold, which is why I asked.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> I do QWET, all cold, which is why I asked.


Wife is trying a new method that doesn't require heat. Cold soak for thirty days shaking once per day. This the method you have done?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 14, 2021)

Took a bike ride down to the lake with a buddy yesterday. My buddy said that his friend said that we could stop by and hang out on his boat for a few hours. We packed some beer and weed and headed out. It was beautiful out, low 80s, sunny, and little wind. We got down to the marina and saw his buddy lounging on his boat, and boat guy got in his dingy and headed over to us. There was a fence there with no proper entrance, so we had to hop over. We put our bikes on the water side of the fence to buy a little time if anyone tried to steal them, and locked them up. There's been an unprecedented rash of bike thefts recently since the Chinese shipping problems has the demand far outweighing the supply. My buddy's boat was only about 80 feet from our bikes, so I was ready to dive in and swim over if anyone dared. We drank a lot of cheap beer, smoked a lot of weed, and had various dock neighbors stop by. The passing boats were a nonstop parade of scantily clad hotties, I mean top notch. It was a great day. Headed home on the bikes a little buzzed, but did pretty well. Picked up a burrito, scarfed it at home, then passed out from too much activity, beer, and sun. Gonna be a great weather week, so I plan to get out each day alternating scooter and bike rides. Woo-hoo...


----------



## raratt (Jun 14, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Wife is trying a new method that doesn't require heat. Cold soak for thirty days shaking once per day. This the method you have done?


The "Q" in QWET is for quick. I decarb, put in jar in the freezer and keep the everclear in the freezer also. the next day when everything is frozen I'll put the alcohol in the jar, and let it sit for 3 min, shake it up, let it set for 3 more, repeat. After that I'll strain it out. I have varied the times by a few min to see what affect it has. A second run can be done after straining, just put the trim/bud back in the jar in the freezer.


----------



## Boru420 (Jun 14, 2021)

last Tuesday i survived a heart attack, (had to get 1 stent put in), i only got out today to tell the tale. ive had to give up my favourite hobby but im searching for some easy edible, gummy recipes. the last item i bought on ebay was a hiking stove, lmfao, i dont think i'll be using that for a while. you never know whats around the next corner. stay safe everyone.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 14, 2021)

Boru420 said:


> last Tuesday i survived a heart attack, (had to get 1 stent put in), i only got out today to tell the tale. ive had to give up my favourite hobby but im searching for some easy edible, gummy recipes. the last item i bought on ebay was a hiking stove, lmfao, i dont think i'll be using that for a while. you never know whats around the next corner. stay safe everyone.


Which hiking stove?


----------



## Boru420 (Jun 14, 2021)

APG 1400ML Camping Gas Stove Furnace Fires Heat Cooking For Outdoor Camping Kit | eBay


APG 1400ML Compact Size Outdoor Camping Gas System Gas Stove Furnace Fires Heat Cooking System Device. Capacity: 1400ML. Fuel: propane. 1 x Outdoor Camping Gas (do not included Fuel). Suitable for outdoor camping, picnic use.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 14, 2021)

Boru420 said:


> APG 1400ML Camping Gas Stove Furnace Fires Heat Cooking For Outdoor Camping Kit | eBay
> 
> 
> APG 1400ML Compact Size Outdoor Camping Gas System Gas Stove Furnace Fires Heat Cooking System Device. Capacity: 1400ML. Fuel: propane. 1 x Outdoor Camping Gas (do not included Fuel). Suitable for outdoor camping, picnic use.
> ...


So a fake Jetboil? Those things are so heavy, I dunno if I’d be stoked to backpack more than 25 miles with one of those.


----------



## Boru420 (Jun 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> So a fake Jetboil? Those things are so heavy, I dunno if I’d be stoked to backpack more than 25 miles with one of those.


yeah its a little bit big, its only 7 miles around the Silent Valley here were i am planning on walking. it doesnt weight much but hey i bought it because of the capacity.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 14, 2021)

Boru420 said:


> last Tuesday i survived a heart attack, (had to get 1 stent put in), i only got out today to tell the tale. ive had to give up my favourite hobby but im searching for some easy edible, gummy recipes. the last item i bought on ebay was a hiking stove, lmfao, i dont think i'll be using that for a while. you never know whats around the next corner. stay safe everyone.


Nice you survived.


----------



## Boru420 (Jun 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Nice you survived.


thank you, people who care for others as a career are the real heroes in this world.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 14, 2021)

Boru420 said:


> yeah its a little bit big, its only 7 miles around the Silent Valley here were i am planning on walking. it doesnt weight much but hey i bought it because of the capacity.


Mind if I ask why? Jetboils aren’t really made for cooking inside of. They boil water, like the name implies. Do you plan on boiling water for more than one person at a time?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Mind if I ask why? Jetboils aren’t really made for cooking inside of. They boils water, like the name implies. Do you plan on boiling water for more than one person at a time?


Trangia's rule!


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 14, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Trangia's rule!


Probably not too hard to believe, but alcohol stoves are actually illegal in California. (Yet they still sell them here) Although they Are one of the lightest options.

I’m using a BRS-3000… it’s only 27 grams, but of course uses isobutane so you gotta lug around a canister too


----------



## Boru420 (Jun 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Mind if I ask why? Jetboils aren’t really made for cooking inside of. They boil water, like the name implies. Do you plan on boiling water for more than one person at a time?


yeah, the plan was to have my nephews out on a few camping trips. we had 5 out fishing a few weeks ago and making 5 cups of tea in one go is a pain.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 14, 2021)

Boru420 said:


> yeah, the plan was to have my nephews out on a few camping trips. we had 5 out fishing a few weeks ago and making 5 cups of tea in one go is a pain.


Yeah, well like you said…7 miles isn’t much to carry the extra weight


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Mind if I ask why? Jetboils aren’t really made for cooking inside of. They boil water, like the name implies. Do you plan on boiling water for more than one person at a time?


LOL now you got me googling!


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL now you got me googling!


Lol I’ve recently become increasingly interested in backpacking. I can geek out on equipment for hours at a time.

But a jetboil is basically just a regular stove, with a specialized cooking pot that sorta has heat sink fins on the bottom in an attempt to capture lost heat from the stove. No doubt that they work, but they’re bulky and heavy


----------



## go go kid (Jun 14, 2021)

Boru420 said:


> last Tuesday i survived a heart attack, (had to get 1 stent put in), i only got out today to tell the tale. ive had to give up my favourite hobby but im searching for some easy edible, gummy recipes. the last item i bought on ebay was a hiking stove, lmfao, i dont think i'll be using that for a while. you never know whats around the next corner. stay safe everyone.


glad your on the mend friend. as you say, you never know. a friend of mine is going through something similar,3 stints i think, two in aorta and one abdominal. not nice. stay safe gogo


----------



## go go kid (Jun 14, 2021)

Boru420 said:


> last Tuesday i survived a heart attack, (had to get 1 stent put in), i only got out today to tell the tale. ive had to give up my favourite hobby but im searching for some easy edible, gummy recipes. the last item i bought on ebay was a hiking stove, lmfao, i dont think i'll be using that for a while. you never know whats around the next corner. stay safe everyone.


how has it affected what you can do? im not up to scratch on stints, only just herd of them gogo


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 14, 2021)

Yeah, my daughters grandfather had a stint put in about a week ago. He was in the hospital for more than three weeks, I think he’s headed home today. He has 6 weeks of IV antibiotics three times a day for some unrelated infection too. @curious2garden , what’s that all about?? It’s really hard to get any info from Megan about it.


----------



## go go kid (Jun 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Probably not too hard to believe, but alcohol stoves are actually illegal in California. (Yet they still sell them here) Although they Are one of the lightest options.
> 
> I’m using a BRS-3000… it’s only 27 grams, but of course uses isobutane so you gotta lug around a canister too


WTF, can i ask why there illegal. im guessing its the fact that they can still be lit when thrown by dimwits fuckheads


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 14, 2021)

go go kid said:


> WTF, *can i ask why there illegal*. im guessing its the fact that they can still be lit when thrown by dimwits fuckheads


California


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, my daughters grandfather had a stint put in about a week ago. He was in the hospital for more than three weeks, I think he’s headed home today. He has 6 weeks of IV antibiotics three times a day for some unrelated infection too. @curious2garden , what’s that all about?? It’s really hard to get any info from Megan about it.


Trying to prevent subacute bacterial endocarditis. I'm guessing he either had MRSA or C Difficile, bad shit. Sounds like he got good treatment though. I feel for Megan, you too. The sandwich generation has it rough.   it's very good of you to be there and care Meta, especially when it's not easy.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 14, 2021)

go go kid said:


> WTF, can i ask why there illegal. im guessing its the fact that they can still be lit when thrown by dimwits fuckheads


If you knock over a pot full of boiling alcohol in the backcountry, it’s a recipe for disaster. We have enough wildfires in California without throwing makeshift Molotov cocktails all over the forests…


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Trying to prevent subacute bacterial endocarditis. I'm guessing he either had MRSA or C Difficile, bad shit. Sounds like he got good treatment though. I feel for Megan, you too. The sandwich generation has it rough.   it's very good of you to be there and care Meta, especially when it's not easy.


Yeah he was admitted for breathing issues, they couldnt figure it out for almost two weeks, and during a chest scan they discovered the aneurism in his heart, hence the stint. I guess it’s a blessing in disguise, since they said his heart was a ticking time bomb, so hopefully he heals up nicely. Still, three weeks in the hospital, not too much fun.


----------



## Boru420 (Jun 14, 2021)

go go kid said:


> how has it affected what you can do? im not up to scratch on stints, only just herd of them gogo


right now im really weak, no physical activity for 6 weeks until the next echo sound. but as each day goes by the heart will start to repair itself (depending on the damage) right now im on 7 different tablets, blood thinners, one to control the heart beat, cholesterol tablet and omeprazole so the stomach can handle all the rest. i have to carry a nitrolingual pump spray at all times in case i get chest pains again. there is another tablet on the other side of the sheet.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 14, 2021)

VOA trip, a 31070 6" Zwilling Henckel in good shape and 2 brass Stiffel lamps (no shades) all for $15. Don't know WTF I'm going to do with the lamps but one of those "too good to pass up" deals. Out to the Store and Lockit, I guess


----------



## go go kid (Jun 14, 2021)

Boru420 said:


> right now im really weak, no physical activity for 6 weeks until the next echo sound. but as each day goes by the heart will start to repair itself (depending on the damage) right now im on 7 different tablets, blood thinners, one to control the heart beat, cholesterol tablet and omeprazole so the stomach can handle all the rest. i have to carry a nitrolingual pump spray at all times in case i get chest pains again. there is another tablet on the other side of the sheet.


well heres to a swift recovery, i hope you can still partake via a gummy or an edible, take care of yourself man


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Probably not too hard to believe, but alcohol stoves are actually illegal in California. (Yet they still sell them here) Although they Are one of the lightest options.
> 
> I’m using a BRS-3000… it’s only 27 grams, but of course uses isobutane so you gotta lug around a canister too


I use this:





Amazon.com: ATiAP Ultralight Titanium Wood Burning Stove Outdoor Camping Multi-Fuels Alcohol Stove BBQ Stove WS009ST-Ti (Wood Burning Stove) : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com: ATiAP Ultralight Titanium Wood Burning Stove Outdoor Camping Multi-Fuels Alcohol Stove BBQ Stove WS009ST-Ti (Wood Burning Stove) : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 14, 2021)

Boru420 said:


> right now im really weak, no physical activity for 6 weeks until the next echo sound. but as each day goes by the heart will start to repair itself (depending on the damage) right now im on 7 different tablets, blood thinners, one to control the heart beat, cholesterol tablet and omeprazole so the stomach can handle all the rest. i have to carry a nitrolingual pump spray at all times in case i get chest pains again. there is another tablet on the other side of the sheet.


Take it easy, don't push it and get better. Glad you made it


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 14, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I use this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My cook kit consists of a nesting cup and pot, which I shove a blue microfiber towel in between…



then I shove everything into the pot, starting with my pot scrubber nestled in the concave underside of the fuel canister. I wrap a bandana around my fuel canister, the bandana gives me a clean place to put my stove on



then underneath that I have another microfiber towel protecting my stove underneath it, along with my lighter and salt and pepper shaker




and this is the BRS-3000t. A tiny titanium stove that weighs 27 grams and boils 2 cups of water in about 3 minutes.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> My cook kit consists of a nesting cup and pot, which I shove a blue microfiber towel in between…
> 
> View attachment 4923263
> 
> ...


are you still planning on doing that big solo hike?


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> are you still planning on doing that big solo hike?


July 1st, I have a permit for two people now, but none of my friends like backpacking. So if anyone wants to hike the lost coast trail in a couple weeks….. lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> July 1st, I have a permit for two people now, but none of my friends like backpacking. So if anyone wants to hike the lost coast trail in a couple weeks….. lol


okay, but i'm not doing any dabs with you


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 14, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> okay, but i'm not doing any dabs with you


That’s fine, suit yourself. I’ll talk to the tree people by myself then…lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> That’s fine, suit yourself. I’ll talk to the tree people by myself then…lol


Yeah after that dab there was just snow blindness!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> July 1st, I have a permit for two people now, but none of my friends like backpacking. So if anyone wants to hike the lost coast trail in a couple weeks….. lol


How many miles are you going to be hiking? Are you allowed to have bikes on the trail?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah after that dab there was just snow blindness!


I tried dabbing 3 different times.
DITD every time.

No more!


Edit: DITD = Dick in the Dirt.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 14, 2021)

lightweights


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 14, 2021)

You guys can't do dabs and don't hike with jeeps..........kids


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 14, 2021)

Boru420 said:


> right now im really weak, no physical activity for 6 weeks until the next echo sound. but as each day goes by the heart will start to repair itself (depending on the damage) right now im on 7 different tablets, blood thinners, one to control the heart beat, cholesterol tablet and omeprazole so the stomach can handle all the rest. i have to carry a nitrolingual pump spray at all times in case i get chest pains again. there is another tablet on the other side of the sheet.


Take care of yourself. My dad has had a few, just take it easy and really pay attention to your body. You got this!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You guys can't do dabs and don't hike with jeeps..........kids


How is it hiking if you are riding? Can you clear that one up for me, thanks


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> How is it hiking if you are riding? Can you clear that one up for me, thanks


Base camp


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jun 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> That’s fine, suit yourself. I’ll talk to the tree people by myself then…lol


 Good luck man, I hope you heal up real well and real fast. I've got Tree people here in the Ozarks, problem is they can only be seen when you are not looking!!! Healing wishes, Bro...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 14, 2021)

I love shop time


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Base camp


Thank you, that makes sense!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I love shop time


me too, especially machine shop time


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How many miles are you going to be hiking? Are you allowed to have bikes on the trail?


No bikes. Should be a mellow 26 miles.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> No bikes. Should be a mellow 26 miles.


Walking?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> No bikes. Should be a mellow 26 miles.


That sounds like fun. Is that over two days.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Probably not too hard to believe, but alcohol stoves are actually illegal in California. (Yet they still sell them here) Although they Are one of the lightest options.
> 
> I’m using a BRS-3000… it’s only 27 grams, but of course uses isobutane so you gotta lug around a canister too


Freaking California. Why are they illegal?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 14, 2021)

go go kid said:


> WTF, can i ask why there illegal. im guessing its the fact that they can still be lit when thrown by dimwits fuckheads


Why would a person throw a stove?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> If you knock over a pot full of boiling alcohol in the backcountry, it’s a recipe for disaster. We have enough wildfires in California without throwing makeshift Molotov cocktails all over the forests…


The things are built like a short fat person, campfires cause way more problems they a camp stove ever could.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 14, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Why would a person throw a stove?


If you’ve heard of something being stove in, that’s how it’s done.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 14, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> The things are built like a short fat person, campfires cause way more problems they a camp stove ever could.


Yeah, I agree with you, I think it’s silly that they’re outlawed as well. But if California keeps burning there won’t be much left soon


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That sounds like fun. Is that over two days.


Yeah, maybe three. I dunno. If I’m going solo, I may take extra time to do a side hike to the closest peak near the trail. I figure I’ll spend 2-3 nights out there


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Walking?


With a 30lb backpack full of food and booze and cannabis products


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> With a 30lb backpack full of food and booze and cannabis products


Have fun!


----------



## raratt (Jun 14, 2021)

Made the second bracket for the Toy's gas tank strap, now I just need to get the piece that will attach to it. At least it is the short piece of strap, I have 3 of 4. Found a company that re-man's the hooks that the drop down tailgate hooks to, they are pretty rare so I was happy to find them for a reasonable price.
Thawed an Ahi steak for dinner, I think I'll make me some kind of potatoes to go with it. Buds and suds in progress.


----------



## raratt (Jun 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> With a 30lb backpack full of food and booze and cannabis products


We took a half keg up to the punchbowls once, that was not such a smart idea...lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, maybe three. I dunno. If I’m going solo, I may take extra time to do a side hike to the closest peak near the trail. I figure I’ll spend 2-3 nights out there


I’m curious how you’re going to handle perishable for four days.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lightweights


I rather like "Cheap Date" ~ sounds sexier.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 14, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I rather like "Cheap Date" ~ sounds sexier.


I’d be right there with you TITD


----------



## raratt (Jun 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m curious how you’re going to handle perishable for four days.


Special backpacker food.


----------



## raratt (Jun 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> TITD


Enlighten the old man, what does that mean?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> Enlighten the old man, what does that mean?


You’ll have to ask @GreatwhiteNorth


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> Enlighten the old man, what does that mean?


“has nice ones”


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You’ll have to ask @GreatwhiteNorth


I think it was DITD?
But your'e so cute you get a pass, plus it was probably something in the translation from Canadian to bible belt.


----------



## raratt (Jun 14, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I think it was DITD?


I found that one.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 14, 2021)

Ok I mist it never mind this old man is not ready for that


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 14, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I think it was DITD?
> But your'e so cute you get a pass, plus it was probably something in the translation from Canadian to bible belt.


nice dits


----------



## raratt (Jun 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> “has nice ones”


Her cup overfloweth?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 14, 2021)

Lol am I in the twilight zone?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 14, 2021)

And on that note time to split some wood and have a fire


----------



## raratt (Jun 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol am I in the twilight zone?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol am I in the twilight zone?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 14, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Edit: DITD = Dick in the Dirt.


TITD = ???? in the dirt


----------



## raratt (Jun 14, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Not sure I googled and and it came up with a tit appreciation forum. One door closes and another open’s https://titsintops.com/phpBB2/index.php?forums/free-for-all.5/


I'm a big breast supporter, hell I support small ones also.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> TITD = ???? in the dirt


nipple furrows


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m curious how you’re going to handle perishable for four days.


@raratt is correct. Special backpacker food. I may take something perishable for the first night, but other than that it will be a bunch of non-perishable backpacking friendly food.

freeze dried meals, “bars” (think clif, luna, etc), trail mix, m&ms, canned(pouch) tuna, tortillas, peanut butter and packets of honey, dried fruit, oatmeal, hard boiled eggs, instant mashed potatoes, ramen, fruit snacks, cereal, chips…

there are lots of options


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> @raratt is correct. Special backpacker food. I may take something perishable for the first night, but other than that it will be a bunch of non-perishable backpacking friendly food.
> 
> freeze dried meals, “bars” (think clif, luna, etc), trail mix, m&ms, canned(pouch) tuna, tortillas, peanut butter and packets of honey, dried fruit, oatmeal, hard boiled eggs, instant mashed potatoes, ramen, fruit snacks, cereal, chips…
> 
> there are lots of options


pemmican


----------



## raratt (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jun 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> pemmican


Hard tack.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> pemmican


Yassss. Biltong is what I’ve been goin for lately too. Also meat sticks like slim Jim’s or those little sausages @Laughing Grass had for dinner the other night too.


----------



## raratt (Jun 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> nipple furrows


The bumps on an areola are braille for suck me.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yassss. Biltong is what I’ve been goin for lately too. Also meat sticks like slim Jim’s or those little sausages @Laughing Grass had for dinner the other night too.


----------



## raratt (Jun 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


>


Gary's question answered again.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yassss. Biltong is what I’ve been goin for lately too. Also meat sticks like slim Jim’s or those little sausages @Laughing Grass had for dinner the other night too.


Need to make your own.


----------



## raratt (Jun 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Need to make your own.
> View attachment 4923532


I'm hungry now, thanks.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Need to make your own.
> View attachment 4923532


Uh, I’ll literally buy that off you. Lol.

Yeah, I was thinking about getting a dehydrator to make jerky. I’ve just been lazy but I’ve been meaning to do a test batch in my oven. I agree, I gotta make my own, you are absolutely correct


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm hungry now, thanks.


it does look good.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Uh, I’ll literally buy that off you. Lol.
> 
> Yeah, I was thinking about getting a dehydrator to make jerky. I’ve just been lazy but I’ve been meaning to do a test batch in my oven. I agree, I gotta make my own, you are absolutely correct


If you want it to last use this.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> If you want it to last use this.
> View attachment 4923543


mmmm nitrite


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jun 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


>


 Careful dude, this could launch even more flushing threads ...


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 14, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> Careful dude, this could launch even more flushing threads ...


This is an evergreen source of local amusement, like “needs cal-mag”


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> mmmm nitrite


I've had some really good meat mmmmmm........


----------



## raratt (Jun 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I've had some really good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fify


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> fify


Sausage!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Metasynth (Jun 14, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> If you want it to last use this.
> View attachment 4923543


You trying to kill me?

Lol naw, I don’t need it to last. I’ll be eating it pretty soon after I make it


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> You trying to kill me?
> 
> Lol naw, I don’t need it to last. I’ll be eating it pretty soon after I make it


Just drying will last a decent time in just ziplocks. The #1 gives it a good texture too......try it if you can....just like jerky you'd buy but better. 

But just drying is totally fine too. Lots of recipes here and have used a bunch.








Homemade Beef Jerky and Smoked Meats Made Easy


Learn how to make beef jerky, turkey, pork, and fish with ease following step by step directions. Using a smoker, dehydrator, or your home oven to make amazingly tasty jerky has never been easier. Learn How to Make Beef Jerky Making jerky is extremely simple with these easy to follow step by...




www.jerkyholic.com


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 14, 2021)

Nice scooter ride to the lake today. Monday at 4pm and the beaches are packed! It seems no one has a job right now, but they seem to be in good spirits. Thanks, Obama! Hotties out struttin' their stuff. I love watching, and they love to be watched.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 14, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Nice scooter ride to the lake today. Monday at 4pm and the beaches are packed! It seems no one has a job right now, but they seem to be in good spirits. Thanks, Obama! Hotties out struttin' their stuff. I love watching, and they love to be watched.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923553View attachment 4923554View attachment 4923555View attachment 4923556View attachment 4923557


Intercede for us, Saint Tyler


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 14, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Nice scooter ride to the lake today. Monday at 4pm and the beaches are packed! It seems no one has a job right now, but they seem to be in good spirits. Thanks, Obama! Hotties out struttin' their stuff. I love watching, and they love to be watched.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923553View attachment 4923554View attachment 4923555View attachment 4923556View attachment 4923557


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 14, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Took a bike ride down to the lake with a buddy yesterday. My buddy said that his friend said that we could stop by and hang out on his boat for a few hours. We packed some beer and weed and headed out. It was beautiful out, low 80s, sunny, and little wind. We got down to the marina and saw his buddy lounging on his boat, and boat guy got in his dingy and headed over to us. There was a fence there with no proper entrance, so we had to hop over. We put our bikes on the water side of the fence to buy a little time if anyone tried to steal them, and locked them up. There's been an unprecedented rash of bike thefts recently since the Chinese shipping problems has the demand far outweighing the supply. My buddy's boat was only about 80 feet from our bikes, so I was ready to dive in and swim over if anyone dared. We drank a lot of cheap beer, smoked a lot of weed, and had various dock neighbors stop by. The passing boats were a nonstop parade of scantily clad hotties, I mean top notch. It was a great day. Headed home on the bikes a little buzzed, but did pretty well. Picked up a burrito, scarfed it at home, then passed out from too much activity, beer, and sun. Gonna be a great weather week, so I plan to get out each day alternating scooter and bike rides. Woo-hoo...


My kind of day dude. Can't beat hooking up with pals (weed and beer always) getting to the "mania". A tough event to beat, for me. Don't mean yada yada bullshit, my copay, 20 minutes of directionshe to an auto parts store, deals at Sam's Club, I hate that shit......I like deep rolling with people in that fun manic, non-f'ing- stop machine gun dialogue flow of consciousness mode.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 14, 2021)

Got a new pal. He came in looking like insurrectionist got hold of him. Got him finally coming to me today after 2 weeks......animals really get in the ass ! Should be a law that certain people don't qualify to possess such a wonder, can call it the " Asshole/Pet Law".


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 14, 2021)

Nice weather for a night ride…


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 14, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Got a new pal. He came in looking like insurrectionist got hold of him. Got him finally coming to me today after 2 weeks......*animals really get in the ass !* Should be a law that certain people don't qualify to possess such a wonder, can call it the *" Asshole/Pet Law".*


Cute kitty, butt don't put animals in your ass. That's not cool. Pretty sure there already are laws against pets in assholes


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 14, 2021)

look in to the fire


----------



## lusidghost (Jun 14, 2021)

I never click on this thread because I accomplish very little, but it's all hiking and beef jerky talk. I accomplish both almost daily.


----------



## go go kid (Jun 14, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Why would a person throw a stove?


not the stove, although ive seen it over here in the uk. but i was assuming it was one of those small tin burners that are disposable, so could be wrong


----------



## go go kid (Jun 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok I mist it never mind this old man is not ready for that


basicly fase down dick in the ground love it


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 14, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Cute kitty, butt don't put animals in your ass. That's not cool. Pretty sure there already are laws against pets in assholes


Your the quintessence of wordsmithing and probably the most witty person I've ever met.
People like you is what makes RIU unique ! Your a Renaissance Man I've heard. That's phenomenal! Thanks for keeping us all so entertained. You da man !


----------



## go go kid (Jun 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> @raratt is correct. Special backpacker food. I may take something perishable for the first night, but other than that it will be a bunch of non-perishable backpacking friendly food.
> 
> freeze dried meals, “bars” (think clif, luna, etc), trail mix, m&ms, canned(pouch) tuna, tortillas, peanut butter and packets of honey, dried fruit, oatmeal, hard boiled eggs, instant mashed potatoes, ramen, fruit snacks, cereal, chips…
> 
> there are lots of options


dam, i wish i still had my teeth, i di miss trail mix and the power bars whilst camping/ hiking


----------



## go go kid (Jun 14, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Nice scooter ride to the lake today. Monday at 4pm and the beaches are packed! It seems no one has a job right now, but they seem to be in good spirits. Thanks, Obama! Hotties out struttin' their stuff. I love watching, and they love to be watched.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923553View attachment 4923554View attachment 4923555View attachment 4923556View attachment 4923557


NO MASKS. are you lot fucking mad or what


----------



## go go kid (Jun 14, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Nice scooter ride to the lake today. Monday at 4pm and the beaches are packed! It seems no one has a job right now, but they seem to be in good spirits. Thanks, Obama! Hotties out struttin' their stuff. I love watching, and they love to be watched.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923553View attachment 4923554View attachment 4923555View attachment 4923556View attachment 4923557


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 14, 2021)

go go kid said:


> NO MASKS. are you lot fucking mad or what


Naw, just vaccinated. We be gettin frisky on this side of the pond


----------



## go go kid (Jun 14, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Naw, just vaccinated. We be gettin frisky on this side of the pond


same here, but you can still be a carrier, not worth the risk in my book, i have quite a medical knollage and if the chemist and delivery staff are wearing masks, then so am i. i couldent live with myself if i thaught i was responsible for possably killing someone through being a carrier. not worth the risk


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 14, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Cute kitty, butt don't put animals in your ass. That's not cool. Pretty sure there already are laws against pets in assholes


Got thinking. I think you need a relationship, your a great guy and shouldn't have too many problems. Or maybe a sex therapist......I've noticed so many posts of yours are about assholes and every other orifice in the human body. You spend much time figuring out different scenarios about sexually progressive people, staring a girls.......hey, nothing wrong with those thoughts and activities. I just know that people talk about what they are seriously thinking about. I think a "partner" would take this load off you. Godspeed !


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 14, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Got thinking. I think you need a relationship, your a great guy and shouldn't have too many problems. Or maybe a sex therapist......I've noticed so many posts of yours are about assholes and every other orifice in the human body. You spend much time figuring out different scenarios about sexually progressive people, staring a girls.......hey, nothing wrong with those thoughts and activities. I just know that people talk about what they are seriously thinking about. I think a "partner" would take this load off you. Godspeed !



Are you hitting on me???


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 14, 2021)

go go kid said:


> NO MASKS. are you lot fucking mad or what


Yep, very few masks. At least they are outside, and most seem to stick to the social circle they came with. But most of these folks are young, been itching to socialize all winter, and generally don't gaf, anyway.


----------



## go go kid (Jun 15, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Yep, very few masks. At least they are outside, and most seem to stick to the social circle they came with. But most of these folks are young, been itching to socialize all winter, and generally don't gaf, anyway.


fair enough, but i personaly would still wear a mask for others safty, especaly as its a smart virus, you can never tell what its going to morph into or how its going to addapt and react to the antivirus/. i had the astra zenica, what did you all have


----------



## go go kid (Jun 15, 2021)

had some bad news, my 85 yr old aunty had a fall down her stairs, nocked herself unconcious and cut her head open, broke her ribs and coller bone, so now we have to go visit her home to make it livable for social services to be happy enough to let her come home. shes a hoarder and i mean a true hoarder


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 15, 2021)

go go kid said:


> had some bad news, my 85 yr old aunty had a fall down her stairs, nocked herself unconcious and cut her head open, broke her ribs and coller bone, so now we have to go visit her home to make it livable for social services to be happy enough to let her come home. shes a hoarder and i mean a true hoarder


Sorry to here that take the very best care of your self


----------



## raratt (Jun 15, 2021)

Where is a 7/16 flare nut wrench when you need one, OK Amazon I need it. Trying to make the toy a little safer in the fuel delivery department. The PO hot wired the fuel pump to the ignition switch so it is on all the time, no bueno. I have to get the nipple out of the block that goes to the oil pressure gauge in order to put in a pressure switch to shut it off when the engine isn't running. I'll figure out the adapter and switch once I get that POS out of there.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> Where is a 7/16 flare nut wrench when you need one, OK Amazon I need it. Trying to make the toy a little safer in the fuel delivery department. The PO hot wired the fuel pump to the ignition switch so it is on all the time, no bueno. I have to get the nipple out of the block that goes to the oil pressure gauge in order to put in a pressure switch to shut it off when the engine isn't running. I'll figure out the adapter and switch once I get that POS out of there.


Hey bro when you’re done with that could you replace my wheel speed sensors on my Silverado for me please. Busy building my daughters grow. No time.


----------



## raratt (Jun 15, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Hey bro when you’re done with that could you replace my wheel speed sensors on my Silverado for me please. Busy building my daughters grow. No time.


I don't even want to be doing this, but it has to be done. I need to get it out of the garage.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> I don't even want to be doing this, but it has to be done. I need to get it out of the garage.


Yeah i feel ya.
I already got the front wheel speed sensors but i just don’t feel like doing it. Gotta take the calipers off to replace them.
The ABS is disabled until i replace them. Who needs ABS anyways. Overrated lol


----------



## raratt (Jun 15, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah i feel ya.
> I already got the front wheel speed sensors but i just don’t feel like doing it. Gotta take the calipers off to replace them.
> The ABS is disabled until i replace them. Who needs ABS anyways. Overrated lol


I found another place I could mount an oil pressure switch, but I'd need a pipe plug socket. It's above the oil filter.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> I found another place I could mount an oil pressure switch, but I'd need a pipe plug socket. It's above the oil filter.


I’d help you out if i could but I didn’t even have a pipe plug socket set before the fire.
Maybe oreillys has the socket you need? They’ll rent/lend tools out


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 15, 2021)

I just saw The conjuring , the devil made me do it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 15, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I just saw The conjuring , the devil made me do it.


Nice! One of my all time favorite songs too


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 15, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Nice! One of my all time favorite songs too


hey there! How it going ? I hope your enjoying your new home and the baby.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 15, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey there! How it going ? I hope your enjoying your new home and the baby.


Doing pretty good thanks!
Just got back from seeing the grandkid. She’s growing fast. Gonna be a while until the house is ready to move into. How you been? Don’t see you around too often anymore.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 15, 2021)

I have a few less walls and shelves.......but now I have a pile of some rough sawn 2x & 1x........



What the hell should I do with that!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 15, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Doing pretty good thanks!
> Just got back from seeing the grandkid. She’s growing fast. Gonna be a while until the house is ready to move into. How you been? Don’t see you around too often anymore.


They grow up so fast! Been good, thanks. I have been real busy at work and have a lot of projects underway. Great to hear the house is in the works, it’s going to be amazing when it’s finally done .


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I have a few less walls and shelves but now I have a pile of some rough sawn 2x & 1x........
> View attachment 4924078View attachment 4924080
> View attachment 4924081
> 
> What the hell should I do with that!


Is that a question!?







You BUILD something ... !


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 15, 2021)

Power went out briefly a day or two ago, thanks SCE. Today the pool looked a little cloudy. So I went to turn on the pool filter and nothing worked. It wiped my entire automation system. I spent the entire day in 110 degree direct sun reprogramming my automation system. (@neosapien I didn't have the circuits written down so I had to trace all the wires -- I do now).


----------



## raratt (Jun 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I have a few less walls and shelves.......but now I have a pile of some rough sawn 2x & 1x........
> View attachment 4924078View attachment 4924080
> View attachment 4924081
> 
> What the hell should I do with that!


Make somfin.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 15, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Is that a question!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL I have some ideas...... with a few more walls to come down still. All 2x4 in the next batch........so I still might need more projects.......what you thinking? I also have a bunch of epoxy and mica powder.........


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I have a few less walls and shelves but now I have a pile of some rough sawn 2x & 1x........
> View attachment 4924078View attachment 4924080
> View attachment 4924081
> 
> What the hell should I do with that!


sell it and fund your kid's education.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 15, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> You BUILD something


If i had that shit i’d probably build my bar out of it.
Only thing i’m not having the cabinet maker build. Still not sure how i’m going to build it, or what i want it to look like, but leaning towards a distressed /rustic look.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 15, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> If i had that shit i’d probably build my bar out of it.
> Only thing i’m not having the cabinet maker build. Still not sure how i’m going to build it, or what i want it to look like, but leaning towards a distressed /rustic look.


That's definitely on the top of the list. I also have a number of topographic maps of cool places.........was thinking bar......but there would still be more wood and maps.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 15, 2021)

I was up early, working on kitchen renovations, and then some trimming tonight. Dinner at 9:30 pm, hitting the hay and doing more of the same tomorrow.

Need to do a Lowes trip tomorrow night for plywood for the counter tops, and laminate should be here Thursday too...I bought a sheet of this. Trying to get it done while it;s cooler this week.









FORMICA 4 ft. x 8 ft. Laminate Sheet in Butterum Granite with Matte Finish 077321258408000 - The Home Depot


FORMICA Brand Laminate transforms spaces with our modern laminates that are as beautiful as they are durable. FORMICA Group provides the surfaces that fuse beautiful design with purposeful functionality.



www.homedepot.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I have a few less walls and shelves.......but now I have a pile of some rough sawn 2x & 1x........
> View attachment 4924078View attachment 4924080
> View attachment 4924081
> 
> What the hell should I do with that!


I 'd kill to have that pile of lumber; jeez that's serious money right there


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> Make somfin.


Who has fungus?


----------



## neosapien (Jun 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Power went out briefly a day or two ago, thanks SCE. Today the pool looked a little cloudy. So I went to turn on the pool filter and nothing worked. It wiped my entire automation system. I spent the entire day in 110 degree direct sun reprogramming my automation system. (@neosapien I didn't have the circuits written down so I had to trace all the wires -- I do now).


Automation hasn't even really caught on here yet. Sticker shock mostly. We do a couple systems here and there. We use Pentair Intellicenter. That can certainly take a minute to setup. The new ones are touch screen and make it way easier though!


----------



## sunni (Jun 16, 2021)

remember how ali express stole my work and photos and started replicating my art?
well it went to wish, which i was able to get taken down
than people on facebook marketplace started buying it from aliexpress and selling my art and my photos which they have taken those down when mycustomers started flooding them for selling stolen work

but now, amazon has my stolen art!
i swear at this point i spend more time getting my artwork taken down and looking for my stolen art than i do creating it
...


----------



## sunni (Jun 16, 2021)

a fuck me i meant to put that into random jib


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 16, 2021)

sunni said:


> a fuck me i meant to put that into random jib


You got some taken down, so it's an accomplishment; it's in the proper thread


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 16, 2021)

sunni said:


> remember how ali express stole my work and photos and started replicating my art?
> well it went to wish, which i was able to get taken down
> than people on facebook marketplace started buying it from aliexpress and selling my art and my photos which they have taken those down when mycustomers started flooding them for selling stolen work
> 
> ...


You should take a look at copyrightindex.com. I think it's a hundred bucks you upload all your images and tell them your listing locations. They scour the web for other market places with the same images and automatically issue take down requests on your behalf.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 16, 2021)

neosapien said:


> Automation hasn't even really caught on here yet. Sticker shock mostly. We do a couple systems here and there. We use Pentair Intellicenter. That can certainly take a minute to setup. The new ones are touch screen and make it way easier though!


Mine's the older Intellitouch i7+3. I'm considering updating it but we'll see. The setup is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> Make somfin.


I made a mess, yesterday, certainly that counts for somfin!


----------



## manfredo (Jun 16, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I made a mess, yesterday, certainly that counts for somfin!


I am making a BIG mess...lol. 

It started as an innocent "lets replace some counter tops". HA! Now I have base cabinets tore out too, and everything is out of square as a MF, but it's on the going back together stage now.

Just put the 2nd coat of gloss enamel on my used cabinets, using a foam roller, and they look better than new!! Hoping to install them tomorrow. I'm picking up particle board tonight for the counter top, and the laminate arrived today. Right on schedule!!

One little problem...My shoulder that I was just bragging about being pain free, isn't pain free any more. Shit, I was hoping to get more than 30 days from the injections, but I have also been over doing it. Bigtime...I even lost 10 pounds!

I notified my tenants today that I am listing the properties for sale this weekend  I probably feel worse about it than they do...I've owned these places for nearly 35 years...They are a part of me...a part that needs to be removed!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I am making a BIG mess...lol.
> 
> It started as an innocent "lets replace some counter tops". HA! Now I have base cabinets tore out too, and everything is out of square as a MF, but it's on the going back together stage now.
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see how good the new cabinets will look! So of course you're getting rid of the place  The entire out of square thing, sigh. I hope your shoulder feels better soon.


----------



## raratt (Jun 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I was up early, working on kitchen renovations, and then some trimming tonight. Dinner at 9:30 pm, hitting the hay and doing more of the same tomorrow.
> 
> Need to do a Lowes trip tomorrow night for plywood for the counter tops, and laminate should be here Thursday too...I bought a sheet of this. Trying to get it done while it;s cooler this week.
> 
> ...


You have a formica bit?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I have a few less walls and shelves.......but now I have a pile of some rough sawn 2x & 1x........
> View attachment 4924078View attachment 4924080
> View attachment 4924081
> 
> What the hell should I do with that!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 16, 2021)

So many booking and contracts for the music biz lately, it's incredible. People are finding me from google searches, yelp, and my website beside the usual booking sites I belong to. My calendar is filling up quickly, as is my bank account with deposits. I dislike being so busy, but it is a great problem to have. I've even been giving the extra business I can't handle to colleagues who are VERY appreciative. I'm even starting to get referrals and repeat business at this point. Life is good...


----------



## raratt (Jun 16, 2021)

Haven't done much, it's a little warm out there. I did get my seal removal/installation tools, and my wrenches should be here in a bit. Probably replace the seal in the morning before it gets stupid hot. Hopefully it will hold fluid after I replace it. Still hunting for a gas tank strap.


----------



## lokie (Jun 16, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I am making a BIG mess...lol.
> 
> It started as an innocent "lets replace some counter tops". HA! Now I have base cabinets tore out too, and everything is out of square as a MF, but it's on the going back together stage now.
> 
> ...



Your hard work is certain to pay off.






Reading that leaves me wondering how much cussing was involved. 
When I work on projects similar to that it is not uncommon to create new curses.







Uttering profanities is complimentary, there is never a surcharge for swearing.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> You have a formica bit?


I do, and I just bought a nice new Bosch bearing one tonight as my old one left some marks the last time I used it. But damn, I forgot how heavy that 3/4" particle board is!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 16, 2021)

Worked, rode bikes and organized the garden.


----------



## sunni (Jun 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You should take a look at copyrightindex.com. I think it's a hundred bucks you upload all your images and tell them your listing locations. They scour the web for other market places with the same images and automatically issue take down requests on your behalf.


interesting problem being my items are been sold by now since theyre older no links to put but ill look into it


----------



## raratt (Jun 17, 2021)

Trim jail today, I'm about half done. I'm beginning to like Indica's more for the big buds to trim. I think I have worn out my scissors and my little shears, I need to find the kind JJ gives to people who sign up for the foothill retreat I guess (No I don't want to join the crew...lol). I haven't even weighed up what I trimmed yet. Got out hamburger for the boy to make taco meat with, buds and suds in progress.
It's stupid hot outside.


----------



## magnetik (Jun 18, 2021)

went cheap trying to add Co2 to my grow. DNR. These bastards are mean AF and nothing like all those youtube videos. My cats didn't want nothing to do with them. (yeah tried to add them too thinking it would boost Co2 and it was pandemonium for a bit) So I guess its not much of an accomplishment other then finding out its not really worth the trouble.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 18, 2021)

aww someone took a selfie.....awwww..


ok not enough coffee....


----------



## ANC (Jun 18, 2021)

Did a delivery at Kirstenbosch botanical gardens. It is towards the rear of Table Mountain. you can see the little peak to the left you typically see in photos from the front.


----------



## HGCC (Jun 18, 2021)

My wife saw someone giving away a bunch of cases of Mason jars unopened on Nextdoor so sent me off to get them. Little old lady beat me there by a couple of minutes and got all the jars.


...but she had no interest in the hoverboard! Gonna cruise around on this thing and/or try to make it into an electric go kart contraption.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> Trim jail today, I'm about half done. I'm beginning to like Indica's more for the big buds to trim. I think I have worn out my scissors and my little shears, I need to find the kind JJ gives to people who sign up for the foothill retreat I guess (No I don't want to join the crew...lol). I haven't even weighed up what I trimmed yet. Got out hamburger for the boy to make taco meat with, buds and suds in progress.
> It's stupid hot outside.


Trimming tops is a privilege......


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 18, 2021)

Long days are always made better by weed.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 18, 2021)

I've had good short days thanks to weed!


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 19, 2021)

Watered the garden, replaced a double pane window that had de-laminated in the BMW, 2 more to go.

$300 ea. used + I had to scrape off the tinting. FML. but it's worth it to remove the glaucoma in my vision.

Then off to the greasy spoon for a veggie omelet. Damn that was two hrs ago..


----------



## DCcan (Jun 19, 2021)

Pollen season is still going on, mostly pine. Water, cars, air is saturated with it.
Chamomile, Lemon Balm and Poppies are doing well, they re seeded. Deer and bugs hate them, low maintenance barrier plants.


----------



## DCcan (Jun 19, 2021)

Chamomile holds up the poppies, just smashed the stems and bent them down...was hoping that would work.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 19, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Pollen season is still going on, mostly pine. Water, cars, air is saturated with it.
> Chamomile, Lemon Balm and Poppies are doing well, they re seeded. Deer and bugs hate them, low maintenance barrier plants.
> View attachment 4926842
> 
> View attachment 4926845


Why you always have a squirt bottle/gun of dish soap &water on the boat somewhere when sight fishing during pollen season .

You gotta live some place real cold if that’s a recent photograph. Very cool shot .

edit: Looks like some potentially banger smallmouth water .


----------



## raratt (Jun 19, 2021)

Cut off the branch that broke on my peach tree, hopefully it will get some shoots on the stub. Got too hot to cut up all the branches to put in the green bin. Picked the first 3 tomatoes, plenty of green ones on deck and have a drawer full of zucchini. Finished my Panama Pupil trimming this afternoon. Burgers for dinner, buds and suds in progress.


----------



## DCcan (Jun 19, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> You gotta live some place real cold if that’s a recent photograph. Very cool shot .
> 
> edit: Looks like some potentially banger smallmouth water .


Same spot in a past winter, really shallow glacial depression perch/pickerel hole. They flash freeze when you get couple sub zero nights.

It's a great road to get pictures as the seasons change, runs from White Mts, along the lakes, then thru apple country, to a coastal salt marsh with a clam shack, then a harbor with a shade tree.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 19, 2021)

I drug a big kid's stake bed wagon home from the neighbors full of fire wood. With a really low tire. UHG! Made a really brilliant plan for tomorrows chores as I now sit. 

A good evening to all.


----------



## DCcan (Jun 19, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I drug a big kid's stake bed wagon home from the neighbors full of fire wood. With a really low tire. UHG! Made a really brilliant plan for tomorrows chores as I now sit.
> 
> A good evening to all.


That's how getting old feels, like a wagon with a tire going flat.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 19, 2021)

DCcan said:


> That's how getting old feels, like a wagon with a tire going flat.


Must be phantom pain. Feel like I got flats today. 

Pulled this out to motivate me. LOL.


----------



## DCcan (Jun 19, 2021)

I just do my mini bait caster or a line tied to a stick nowdays, and a few micro flasher lures or dry flies.
This was to supplement food on backpacking trips, panfish and small brook trout, kept using it.
Just carry a baggie of spiced flour, and another baggie with a pad of crisco, some tin foil.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 19, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I just do my mini bait caster or a line tied to a stick nowdays, and a few micro flasher lures or dry flies.
> This was to supplement food on backpacking trips, panfish and small brook trout, kept using it.
> Just carry a baggie of spiced flour, and another baggie with a pad of crisco, some tin foil.
> View attachment 4927010


Too funny. My in case of hunger remedy. Coleman to the rescue.


----------



## DCcan (Jun 19, 2021)

Same, I got a replacement reel (bigger fish stripped the gears out on the original) and use the ice fishing reel for spare line or a second pole


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 19, 2021)

Another great day today, bike ride with the wife, scored free pavers from a neighbor, grocery run, garden work and finally dinner and drinks with our neighbor. Long days are good!


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 20, 2021)

magnetik said:


> went cheap trying to add Co2 to my grow. DNR. These bastards are mean AF and nothing like all those youtube videos. My cats didn't want nothing to do with them. (yeah tried to add them too thinking it would boost Co2 and it was pandemonium for a bit) So I guess its not much of an accomplishment other then finding out its not really worth the trouble.
> 
> View attachment 4925787


Not judging, ever, but caged animals make me (me) feel bad. I'd rather lock up a couple of people I know instead....more CO2 generated also.


----------



## magnetik (Jun 20, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Not judging, ever, but caged animals make me (me) feel bad. I'd rather lock up a couple of people I know instead....more CO2 generated also.


don't feel bad actually.. It was a joke. I trap them and move them to a park a few miles away. I'm having really bad issues of them digging up all my planters and grass I'm trying to grow. They also rape my grapes vine and take one bite out peaches.. that's not including tearing up my strawberry patches. They cause me a lot of gd work so they're lucky I'm not having them for dinner. lol


----------



## manfredo (Jun 20, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Same spot in a past winter, really shallow glacial depression perch/pickerel hole. They flash freeze when you get couple sub zero nights.
> 
> It's a great road to get pictures as the seasons change, runs from White Mts, along the lakes, then thru apple country, to a coastal salt marsh with a clam shack, then a harbor with a shade tree.


This is a cool contraption. Is it in case the ice breaks? Or just what is it?


----------



## manfredo (Jun 20, 2021)

magnetik said:


> don't feel bad actually.. It was a joke. I trap them and move them to a park a few miles away. I'm having really bad issues of them digging up all my planters and grass I'm trying to grow. They also rape my grapes vine and take one bite out peaches.. that's not including tearing up my strawberry patches. They cause me a lot of gd work so they're lucky I'm not having them for dinner. lol


My buddy is having the same issue with them destroying his gardens, and I know they are mean AF, especially if cornered or caged. They would mess a cat up! I had them in a rental attic a few years back, chewing up plastic AC ducts and making a mess.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 20, 2021)

manfredo said:


> This is a cool contraption. Is it in case the ice breaks? Or just what is it?


Ice boat. They are fast. Basically three blades and a cockpit with a mast and sail.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ice boat. They are fast. Basically three blades and a cockpit with a mast and sail.


They also have the ones with wheel on them for for running on salt flats


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 20, 2021)

Can you bare it? June 21 is Naked Hiking Day


Can you bare it? June 21 is Naked Hiking Day This June 21 is best known as the summer solstice—the longest day of the year—but did you know that it is




www.blueridgeoutdoors.com


----------



## manfredo (Jun 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ice boat. They are fast. Basically three blades and a cockpit with a mast and sail.


That's cool as hell. I was thinking some kind of safety device for ice fishing, but I am wicked stoned  and loving it.

Just did a bit of trimming and now need to get outdoors I think!


----------



## MisterKister (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 20, 2021)

MisterKister said:


> View attachment 4927694


Congratulations life is good


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 21, 2021)

Congratulations


----------



## raratt (Jun 21, 2021)

Ordered a new DVR to replace the one Directv replaced a couple months ago, at least they aren't even charging me shipping on it.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jun 21, 2021)

After 4 months, I finally got caught up with my Clone King. Now it is time for total clean and sanitize. Gonna put her away for now. In a few weeks I will try my own DIY aqua cloner. I need this as a spare, so that I can do a more regular clean and maintenance. Started new compost, both for soil additive and another for worm bedding. Also, filled 2- 32 gallon cans with fresh steer manure. Now I'm deciding whether to start some Blueberry OG today or to wait for more room??? So many decisions,,,,,


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 21, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Finished attaching barrels to 10×10 ft. float for lake( Put a "real" diving board on it for some yuks. People don't realize there is no spring/pop in board due to water absorbing pressure...they just kinda do a very shitty dive). Then, in need of a few pieces of hardware, "went to town" , actually had to keep driving because there are no stores in town. Found a store and treated myself to some bling-bling.View attachment 4922841


Where's the Benz ornament?


----------



## ANC (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Beermetheus (Jun 22, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Same spot in a past winter, really shallow glacial depression perch/pickerel hole. They flash freeze when you get couple sub zero nights.
> 
> It's a great road to get pictures as the seasons change, runs from White Mts, along the lakes, then thru apple country, to a coastal salt marsh with a clam shack, then a harbor with a shade tree.


Never seen this before, but I love it already!


----------



## Beermetheus (Jun 22, 2021)

MisterKister said:


> View attachment 4927694


Congrats to you and fam!


----------



## ANC (Jun 22, 2021)

you are about to blink your eyes, and that moment will be decades in the past...
Hold on to the details for dear life.
And congratulations!


----------



## Beermetheus (Jun 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ice boat. They are fast. Basically three blades and a cockpit with a mast and sail.


Would try!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 22, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Same spot in a past winter, really shallow glacial depression perch/pickerel hole. They flash freeze when you get couple sub zero nights.
> 
> It's a great road to get pictures as the seasons change, runs from White Mts, along the lakes, then thru apple country, to a coastal salt marsh with a clam shack, then a harbor with a shade tree.


Do you ever cruise by the Mt Washington Hotel in Bretton Woods? If so, I'd love a recent pic of it. I've read it's one of the last of the last century's Grand Hotels still in use


----------



## DCcan (Jun 22, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Do you ever cruise by the Mt Washington Hotel in Bretton Woods? If so, I'd love a recent pic of it. I've read it's one of the last of the last century's Grand Hotels still in use


Not recently, I was in it doing work when it looked like the "The Shining" hotel, but they put $90 million into it since.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 22, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Not recently, I was in it doing work when it looked like the "The Shining" hotel, but they put $90 million into it since.


Many thanks it's beautiful. Such a sad story too


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Not recently, I was in it doing work when it looked like the "The Shining" hotel, but they put $90 million into it since.


Beautiful!


----------



## jensen71 (Jun 22, 2021)

Fed my duck foot revege and a blueberry to bloom and clipped stalks to a cage for the duck foot and cleaned her lower bush.


----------



## jensen71 (Jun 22, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> I can't believe how many assholes on the planet kill bears.


well u can scare them off by throwing a lit m-1000 at them.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 22, 2021)

That is the start of bacon wrapped chicken breast


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 22, 2021)

And to be continue music


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 22, 2021)

And now


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 22, 2021)

Ymmmmmmmy


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 22, 2021)

magnetik said:


> don't feel bad actually.. It was a joke. I trap them and move them to a park a few miles away. I'm having really bad issues of them digging up all my planters and grass I'm trying to grow. They also rape my grapes vine and take one bite out peaches.. that's not including tearing up my strawberry patches. They cause me a lot of gd work so they're lucky I'm not having them for dinner. lol


They raise holy Hell....one just ate hole in a window screen to get birdseed.....the feral cats I take care of yr. round have really slowed their terrorist activities.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 22, 2021)

Acquired and used pressure washer for first time......holy shit ! F the sanding. Blasted my lake float.....
WOW. I love this thing.......I'll probably put my eye out with it......best to stay stoned,to be on the safe side.


----------



## newgrow16 (Jun 22, 2021)

After pounding on my djembes to some old Tom Petty, I decided to sit back and load a bowl, with some finger hash on top. What a nice relaxing time.


----------



## newgrow16 (Jun 22, 2021)

I looked over my shoulder under my chair was this beautiful lady:


----------



## newgrow16 (Jun 22, 2021)

So I grabbed a rake and tossed her over the fence, not on my neighbor side, toward the catch basin.


----------



## newgrow16 (Jun 22, 2021)

My motto for rattlers in my yard: first visit a free ride out, second visit you never leave.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 22, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Acquired and used pressure washer for first time......holy shit ! F the sanding. Blasted my lake float.....
> WOW. I love this thing.......I'll probably put my eye out with it......best to stay stoned,to be on the safe side.View attachment 4928965


Go easy....you need a very special touch or you'll end up with a lot of small splinters that will lift and show themselves as it dries.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 22, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> My motto for rattlers in my yard: first visit a free ride out, second visit you never leave.


Tasty.....


----------



## newgrow16 (Jun 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Tasty.....


Tastes like chicken, ate rattlesnake at Buckhorn camp in Idyllwild, CA when I was just a young Lad.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 22, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> Tastes like chicken, ate rattlesnake at Buckhorn camp in Idyllwild, CA when I was just a young Lad.


Around here there is a feisty herp called the Mohave Green. I haven’t seen one yet, gratefully. But if I come across a Ribeye Snake, it’s butcherin’ time.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> My motto for rattlers in my yard: first visit a free ride out, second visit you never leave.


Unfortunately for them I can't tell them apart so they'd all die on first acquaintance


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> Tastes like chicken, ate rattlesnake at Buckhorn camp in Idyllwild, CA when I was just a young Lad.


Every summer we camped at Lake Hemet. My rattlesnake killing ways began there.


----------



## raratt (Jun 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Mohave Green


= BAD ATTITUDE! Saw a big desert iguana at work one day, he saw me and was leaving quickly.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 22, 2021)

I ran over a rattlesnake with my '73 Husqvarna 250WR in the Arizona desert
That wasn't today though


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 23, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> My motto for rattlers in my yard: first visit a free ride out, second visit you never leave.


I just chopped off 2 rattler heads yesterday. 
That makes only 7 or 8 so far this year. Not bad.


----------



## magnetik (Jun 23, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> They raise holy Hell....one just ate hole in a window screen to get birdseed.....the feral cats I take care of yr. round have really slowed their terrorist activities.


I need me some feral cats.. mine are just fat asses that lay around and beg for treats... or better yet maybe some snakes would be a better idea lol
I also find squirrels are also smart AF. Before trapping them I put out a motion sensing water blaster to deter them. I can hear the blasts from my bedroom window so I look out and catch them crawling real low like they were in a war movie (purposefully trying to miss the motion sensors) I then go to youtube to find other humane ways to get rid of them... then I see Mark Robers squirrel Ninja Warrior course. LOL So I gave up early and decided to trap and release.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2021)

magnetik said:


> I need me some feral cats.. mine are just fat asses that lay around and beg for treats... or better yet maybe some snakes would be a better idea lol
> I also find squirrels are also smart AF. Before trapping them I put out a motion sensing water blaster to deter them. I can hear the blasts from my bedroom window so I look out and catch them crawling real low like they were in a war movie (purposefully trying to miss the motion sensors) I then go to youtube to find other humane ways to get rid of them... then I see Mark Robers squirrel Ninja Warrior course. LOL So I gave up early and decided to trap and release.


I'm curious, how do you know if trap and release works? I can't tell most squirrels apart. Actually species yes, individuals no, sort of like rattlers, ravens, crow etc...


----------



## magnetik (Jun 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm curious, how do you know if trap and release works? I can't tell most squirrels apart. Actually species yes, individuals no, sort of like rattlers, ravens, crow etc...


I don't. but I hope. heh When spring hits they come out like the zombie horde.. they all look the same to me. cute until within 1ft when they show you their teeth and make weird clicking noises.


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 23, 2021)

started working out again. bow pulls and curls. chest and shoulders are kinda sore tbh. been watching some random youtube vids while I find new work. decided to share this one with you guys.






hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## ANC (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 23, 2021)

magnetik said:


> I don't. but I hope. heh When spring hits they come out like the zombie horde.. they all look the same to me. cute until within 1ft when they show you their teeth and make weird clicking noises.


Like this?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2021)

magnetik said:


> I don't. but I hope. heh When spring hits they come out like the zombie horde.. they all look the same to me. cute until within 1ft when they show you their teeth and make weird clicking noises.


Intimidation display, my cockatoo puffs up and hisses when he's afraid.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Like this?
> View attachment 4929159


He appears to be standing on a snow dick. Ummmm is there something you would like to share with us? Some weird art fetish? Alternative or new art squirrel perches? Anything ....


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 23, 2021)

ANC said:


>


Either you're trying to help critters not drown. Or your diving board needs some vie ag rah


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> He appears to be standing on a snow dick. Ummmm is there something you would like to share with us? Some weird art fetish? Alternative or new art squirrel perches? Anything ....


You guys don't make snow dicks?






It's definitely a thing.....




__





snow dick - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You guys don't make snow dicks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it snowed in LA @Metasynth would!


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 23, 2021)

We make em outta sand here…..


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> We make em outta sand here…..
> 
> View attachment 4929173


Takes, 'sand in your vagina' to a whole 'nuther level!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2021)

One of my sprinkler controllers is dying. So I'm thinking of consolidating them both with one of these:


https://amzn.to/3qoOUXk


----------



## raratt (Jun 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> One of my sprinkler controllers is dying. So I'm thinking of consolidating them both with one of these:
> 
> 
> https://amzn.to/3qoOUXk


I have an extra if you want it, it isn't a smart one though.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have an extra if you want it, it isn't a smart one though.


Thank you, that is very kind of you. But I want to be able to shut them off from my phone and have them turn themselves off on rainy days.


----------



## raratt (Jun 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you, that is very kind of you. But I want to be able to shut them off from my phone and have them turn themselves off on rainy days.


This one needs a rain sensor added to do that, not like it rains down there anyway...lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> This one needs a rain sensor added to do that, not like it rains down there anyway...lol.


Yes but I love the fiction and ONE day in the not to distant future I'll save myself 3 minutes from turning my sprinklers off at the box and the harder part, back on again.


----------



## raratt (Jun 23, 2021)

<<<<<<<


----------



## ANC (Jun 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you, that is very kind of you. But I want to be able to shut them off from my phone and have them turn themselves off on rainy days.


once you taste the smart crack it is hard to go back.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> = BAD ATTITUDE! Saw a big desert iguana at work one day, he saw me and was leaving quickly.


About 5 years ago, I found a big iguana outside my door on a chilly fall day. At least 2' long. No idea where it came from. Had to be a pet. And my house is like over 100' off the road, but they can move I found out! And it freaked me the hell out. I think if my door was open he would have come in, because he did come up on the steps and was sunning. I called someone to rescue it, and it was injured. It put up a fight but the guy caught it, and then said it died that night from it's injuries. Now if I found that thing in my house i would have croaked right there!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2021)

ANC said:


> once you taste the smart crack it is hard to go back.View attachment 4929297


I can see where this is headed. I'm addicted.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 23, 2021)

magnetik said:


> I need me some feral cats.. mine are just fat asses that lay around and beg for treats... or better yet maybe some snakes would be a better idea lol
> I also find squirrels are also smart AF. Before trapping them I put out a motion sensing water blaster to deter them. I can hear the blasts from my bedroom window so I look out and catch them crawling real low like they were in a war movie (purposefully trying to miss the motion sensors) I then go to youtube to find other humane ways to get rid of them... then I see Mark Robers squirrel Ninja Warrior course. LOL So I gave up early and decided to trap and release.


I usually get "presents" at my doorstep many mornings....our clouder of cats are like land sharks ! I love when I go out onto porch in morning(barefooted) and step on a mouse or squirrel head, birds, chipmunk or mole.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 23, 2021)

Yeah, I got my HP laptop back, after 2 1/2 months, but they repaired the hinge and put a new keyboard in it and it seems like new, so far anyways.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 23, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> I usually get "presents" at my doorstep many mornings....our clouder of cats are like land sharks ! I love when I go out onto porch in morning(barefooted) and step on a mouse or squirrel head, birds, chipmunk or mole.


Cats don't do well here. A mink came through the yard the other morning and a hawk this morning. Chipmunks are fast!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 23, 2021)

On Monday afternoon I was taking a scooter ride around the city after stopping by my local bike shop. My seat post assembly was a little wobbly, so I asked them to tighten it up for me. I watched them do it, so I was a little surprised that it was still slightly wobbly when I took off from their shop. About 20 minutes into the ride my seat post assembly suddenly snapped off from the base and I went tumbling into the street on a hard turn. I tried to stand up but my left leg wouldn't work to support me. 3 guys came over to stop traffic as apathetic drivers were still zooming around me, and helped me stand. I had to hop on my right leg as the left wasn't working, even though there was no sign of damage. I was thankful for being fully padded up, no pain, road rash, or abrasions. Someone had already called an ambulance, and a friendly bystander took my scooter into a convenience store as the ambulance came to whisk me away to, ironically, my regular hospital's ER. I started to protest the ambulance until I remembered that I have health insurance and am fully covered now, I'm still not used to that. They did a series of x-rays on the knee, and after seeing no broken bones, they fit me for crutches and a leg immobilizer, and referred me to an orthopedic surgeon for an MRI to assess any soft tissue damage. The knee started to bruise massively and swell through the night, but with relatively little pain. I even started using a cane and an ACE bandage, as the crutches and leg immobilizer seemed like overkill. I just got back from the ortho surgeon, and after a brief examination and without an MRI he said that he would need to operate soon to re-attach the four tendons I tore out of my quadricep, or I wouldn't be able to extend my leg again. I asked if he would like an MRI before scheduling surgery, and he smiled and said it wouldn't be necessary, as it was obvious to him. FUCK!!! So disappointing. But I'm glad they're doing it next week, as I have so many gigs scheduled for July. I have a gig on Friday which I think I may sub out of, and one on Sunday that will be easy as long as I sit (I always like to stand while performing). But I am very glad that - a. I was fully padded up, b. there is very little pain, and c. I can still play violin with no issues. Could have been SO much worse. Hope your week is going better than mine...


----------



## raratt (Jun 23, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> On Monday afternoon I was taking a scooter ride around the city after stopping by my local bike shop. My seat post assembly was a little wobbly, so I asked them to tighten it up for me. I watched them do it, so I was a little surprised that it was still slightly wobbly when I took off from their shop. About 20 minutes into the ride my seat post assembly suddenly snapped off from the base and I went tumbling into the street on a hard turn. I tried to stand up but my left leg wouldn't work to support me. 3 guys came over to stop traffic as apathetic drivers were still zooming around me, and helped me stand. I had to hop on my right leg as the left wasn't working, even though there was no sign of damage. I was thankful for being fully padded up, no pain, road rash, or abrasions. Someone had already called an ambulance, and a friendly bystander took my scooter into a convenience store as the ambulance came to whisk me away to, ironically, my regular hospital's ER. I started to protest the ambulance until I remembered that I have health insurance and am fully covered now, I'm still not used to that. They did a series of x-rays on the knee, and after seeing no broken bones, they fit me for crutches and a leg immobilizer, and referred me to an orthopedic surgeon for an MRI to assess any soft tissue damage. The knee started to bruise massively and swell through the night, but with relatively little pain. I even started using a cane and an ACE bandage, as the crutches and leg immobilizer seemed like overkill. I just got back from the ortho surgeon, and after a brief examination and without an MRI he said that he would need to operate soon to re-attach the four tendons I tore out of my quadricep, or I wouldn't be able to extend my leg again. I asked if he would like an MRI before scheduling surgery, and he smiled and said it wouldn't be necessary, as it was obvious to him. FUCK!!! So disappointing. But I'm glad they're doing it next week, as I have so many gigs scheduled for July. I have a gig on Friday which I think I may sub out of, and one on Sunday that will be easy as long as I sit (I always like to stand while performing). But I am very glad that - a. I was fully padded up, b. there is very little pain, and c. I can still play violin with no issues. Could have been SO much worse. Hope your week is going better than mine...


That sucks bro, get better.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> That sucks bro, get better.


Thanks, bro. I am sure I will. @curious2garden , what should I expect in terms of healing time after surgery to at least hobble around?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 23, 2021)

i wear a Bilt air-nomad jacket with a back protector...because the ground isn't any softer at 60 mph if you hit it from a scooter than if you hit from a motorcycle


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 23, 2021)

got my new progressive bifocals....fucking eye doctor...my fucking eye doctor is crosseyed....no shit...i about got the fuck up and left...but i like the magnetic clip on shades...
Do you hear that Mr. Anderson? That is the sound of inevitability...
and i got this cool Van Gogh meets Godzilla t shirt...that i just noticed has a string on it....


----------



## raratt (Jun 23, 2021)

Haven't done much recently, just haven't felt the best. I need to get back to work on the Toy, have to get a new battery and fuel sending unit for the stock tank. Found a place that has the stock fuel strap though, $30 used. 
Daughter brought over the grandkids for a bit so I got some hugs. Eldest just got her braces off, her teeth look nice but the retainers are making her crazy. Grandson is finally getting a little taller, the youngest still gives me snuggles, hope she doesn't outgrow that.
I'm thinkin BLT's for dinner since we finally have a few tomatoes. Time to work on the suds.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 23, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> On Monday afternoon I was taking a scooter ride around the city after stopping by my local bike shop. My seat post assembly was a little wobbly, so I asked them to tighten it up for me. I watched them do it, so I was a little surprised that it was still slightly wobbly when I took off from their shop. About 20 minutes into the ride my seat post assembly suddenly snapped off from the base and I went tumbling into the street on a hard turn. I tried to stand up but my left leg wouldn't work to support me. 3 guys came over to stop traffic as apathetic drivers were still zooming around me, and helped me stand. I had to hop on my right leg as the left wasn't working, even though there was no sign of damage. I was thankful for being fully padded up, no pain, road rash, or abrasions. Someone had already called an ambulance, and a friendly bystander took my scooter into a convenience store as the ambulance came to whisk me away to, ironically, my regular hospital's ER. I started to protest the ambulance until I remembered that I have health insurance and am fully covered now, I'm still not used to that. They did a series of x-rays on the knee, and after seeing no broken bones, they fit me for crutches and a leg immobilizer, and referred me to an orthopedic surgeon for an MRI to assess any soft tissue damage. The knee started to bruise massively and swell through the night, but with relatively little pain. I even started using a cane and an ACE bandage, as the crutches and leg immobilizer seemed like overkill. I just got back from the ortho surgeon, and after a brief examination and without an MRI he said that he would need to operate soon to re-attach the four tendons I tore out of my quadricep, or I wouldn't be able to extend my leg again. I asked if he would like an MRI before scheduling surgery, and he smiled and said it wouldn't be necessary, as it was obvious to him. FUCK!!! So disappointing. But I'm glad they're doing it next week, as I have so many gigs scheduled for July. I have a gig on Friday which I think I may sub out of, and one on Sunday that will be easy as long as I sit (I always like to stand while performing). But I am very glad that - a. I was fully padded up, b. there is very little pain, and c. I can still play violin with no issues. Could have been SO much worse. Hope your week is going better than mine...


Should definitely tell the local bike shop that their ‘repair’ ended in knee surgery. If they couldn’t fix it, or identify that it was unsafe, maybe they shouldn’t be performing that type of work. A simple “you shouldn’t ride this, you could die” might have avoided the whole situation


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 23, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Should definitely tell the local bike shop that their ‘repair’ ended in knee surgery. If they couldn’t fix it, or identify that it was unsafe, maybe they shouldn’t be performing that type of work. A simple “you shouldn’t ride this, you could die” might have avoided the whole situation


Thanks, man. But in hindsight, It was my attitude of, "It's wobbly? Oh, well. No big deal, I'll check it out later", is at least as much to blame. It was my ass on the line, after all. I thought I was smarter than that 

Edit - The bike shop didn't have the scooter for repair, I just rode it there for transportation. I told the guy the seat post was loose, and he kindly tightened it as much as it would go, so he really didn't get to experience the wobble.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> On Monday afternoon I was taking a scooter ride around the city after stopping by my local bike shop. My seat post assembly was a little wobbly, so I asked them to tighten it up for me. I watched them do it, so I was a little surprised that it was still slightly wobbly when I took off from their shop. About 20 minutes into the ride my seat post assembly suddenly snapped off from the base and I went tumbling into the street on a hard turn. I tried to stand up but my left leg wouldn't work to support me. 3 guys came over to stop traffic as apathetic drivers were still zooming around me, and helped me stand. I had to hop on my right leg as the left wasn't working, even though there was no sign of damage. I was thankful for being fully padded up, no pain, road rash, or abrasions. Someone had already called an ambulance, and a friendly bystander took my scooter into a convenience store as the ambulance came to whisk me away to, ironically, my regular hospital's ER. I started to protest the ambulance until I remembered that I have health insurance and am fully covered now, I'm still not used to that. They did a series of x-rays on the knee, and after seeing no broken bones, they fit me for crutches and a leg immobilizer, and referred me to an orthopedic surgeon for an MRI to assess any soft tissue damage. The knee started to bruise massively and swell through the night, but with relatively little pain. I even started using a cane and an ACE bandage, as the crutches and leg immobilizer seemed like overkill. I just got back from the ortho surgeon, and after a brief examination and without an MRI he said that he would need to operate soon to re-attach the four tendons I tore out of my quadricep, or I wouldn't be able to extend my leg again. I asked if he would like an MRI before scheduling surgery, and he smiled and said it wouldn't be necessary, as it was obvious to him. FUCK!!! So disappointing. But I'm glad they're doing it next week, as I have so many gigs scheduled for July. I have a gig on Friday which I think I may sub out of, and one on Sunday that will be easy as long as I sit (I always like to stand while performing). But I am very glad that - a. I was fully padded up, b. there is very little pain, and c. I can still play violin with no issues. Could have been SO much worse. Hope your week is going better than mine...


Damn I'm so sorry you are going through this. Knees are a pita.

For surgery I'd go with a spinal if I were you. Anesthesia can give you some great drugs and you can chat up the hot nurses.

Essentially you are gonna be in a knee immobilizer that's gradually loosened at the knee (for bending) for about 4-6 months and it can take up to 1 year to be completely back to normal. If you are athletic there is a more aggressive form of treatment etc... but that is very individual. The surgeon will know when he opens your knee. They can use anchors and immediate motion but that's usually reserved for the very athletic and young. You should plan for 4-6 months in a brace and depending on how well you heal and how you adhere to physical therapy it will go faster or slower.

Ask him about pain management afterwards. They keep most people overnight. If you have a regional (spinal) you might be able to talk them into sending you home that night.

So we have @srh88 's finger and your knee. I wonder if there's a #3 coming? Take care and let me know how it goes for you.


----------



## raratt (Jun 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I wonder if there's a #3 coming?


SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raratt (Jun 23, 2021)

"New" RX came for Directv, after attempting to get it running and sitting on the phone with Apu for half an hour he came to the realization that the box they sent me is obsolete and not supported anymore. SO, now I get an "upgraded" box for no charge. Gotta love ATT.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> "New" RX came for Directv, after attempting to get it running and sitting on the phone with Apu for half an hour he came to the realization that the box they sent me is obsolete and not supported anymore. SO, now I get an "upgraded" box for no charge. Gotta love ATT.


I went with angry but it's laughing angry urgh


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I went with angry but it's laughing angry urgh


No that's cable laughing....,..


----------



## raratt (Jun 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> No that's cable laughing....,..


Because I pay them for internet.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2021)

I put up my new sprinkler controller and got that first controller's stations programmed into it. I love this thing. I can take a picture of the station so there's no more, "Gee I wonder what that faded label says?" 

I can operate the system from my phone. No more running back and forth to figure out if it's working, test a repair etc.... It has a picture for each named station so I immediately know which is which. So many other very nice things I'll get to explore more as I get the second controller moved over to this one.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> Because I pay them for internet.


I'm at about 9


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm at about 9


Catch up...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 23, 2021)

MisterKister said:


> View attachment 4927694


Well shit! You win! Thread closed!

Congrats! 

SH420


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 23, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Well shit! You win! Thread closed!
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> SH420


he can win...but lets keep the thread open...too hard to remember the name of a new thread


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 23, 2021)

Spent most of the beautiful day (blue-blue sky,tons of sun,75degrees,fresh,clean air) collecting wild field grass seed ......shitloads, going to use it on gorge walls to slow erosion. Pretty exciting wouldn't ya say............................it was so peaceful, scenic, inspiring.........cathartic.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 23, 2021)

Another long but productive day and night. Heat warning in effect for the near future so I did some prep work in hopes of helping the garden survive.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 23, 2021)

I bought 5 Cyrtocara Moorii


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 23, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I bought 5 Cyrtocara Moorii


What are those?


----------



## Humble_Budlings (Jun 24, 2021)

Diggin a hole to make a duck pond

Drove to 4 hardware stores (that's all of them) looking for 6' steel deer fence, stock is still weird when it comes to that kindof stuff. Someone tried to charge me $23 each for 10 foot, 5" diameter pressure treated lodgepoles also referred to as fence posts. They got to keep those. Mason jars on the shelves again though... Lucky day

Got a new t shirt, put in on in the car to be cleaner for the grocery store

Got the rona vax


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 24, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> On Monday afternoon I was taking a scooter ride around the city after stopping by my local bike shop. My seat post assembly was a little wobbly, so I asked them to tighten it up for me. I watched them do it, so I was a little surprised that it was still slightly wobbly when I took off from their shop. About 20 minutes into the ride my seat post assembly suddenly snapped off from the base and I went tumbling into the street on a hard turn. I tried to stand up but my left leg wouldn't work to support me. 3 guys came over to stop traffic as apathetic drivers were still zooming around me, and helped me stand. I had to hop on my right leg as the left wasn't working, even though there was no sign of damage. I was thankful for being fully padded up, no pain, road rash, or abrasions. Someone had already called an ambulance, and a friendly bystander took my scooter into a convenience store as the ambulance came to whisk me away to, ironically, my regular hospital's ER. I started to protest the ambulance until I remembered that I have health insurance and am fully covered now, I'm still not used to that. They did a series of x-rays on the knee, and after seeing no broken bones, they fit me for crutches and a leg immobilizer, and referred me to an orthopedic surgeon for an MRI to assess any soft tissue damage. The knee started to bruise massively and swell through the night, but with relatively little pain. I even started using a cane and an ACE bandage, as the crutches and leg immobilizer seemed like overkill. I just got back from the ortho surgeon, and after a brief examination and without an MRI he said that he would need to operate soon to re-attach the four tendons I tore out of my quadricep, or I wouldn't be able to extend my leg again. I asked if he would like an MRI before scheduling surgery, and he smiled and said it wouldn't be necessary, as it was obvious to him. FUCK!!! So disappointing. But I'm glad they're doing it next week, as I have so many gigs scheduled for July. I have a gig on Friday which I think I may sub out of, and one on Sunday that will be easy as long as I sit (I always like to stand while performing). But I am very glad that - a. I was fully padded up, b. there is very little pain, and c. I can still play violin with no issues. Could have been SO much worse. Hope your week is going better than mine...


That's rough, sorry Tyler. 

Everyone's body is breaking down here lately 



Roger A. Shrubber said:


> got my new progressive bifocals....fucking eye doctor...my fucking eye doctor is crosseyed....no shit...i about got the fuck up and left...but i like the magnetic clip on shades...View attachment 4929485
> Do you hear that Mr. Anderson? That is the sound of inevitability...View attachment 4929488
> and i got this cool Van Gogh meets Godzilla t shirt...that i just noticed has a string on it....


did you buy that top online?


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 24, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> On Monday afternoon I was taking a scooter ride around the city after stopping by my local bike shop. My seat post assembly was a little wobbly, so I asked them to tighten it up for me. I watched them do it, so I was a little surprised that it was still slightly wobbly when I took off from their shop. About 20 minutes into the ride my seat post assembly suddenly snapped off from the base and I went tumbling into the street on a hard turn. I tried to stand up but my left leg wouldn't work to support me. 3 guys came over to stop traffic as apathetic drivers were still zooming around me, and helped me stand. I had to hop on my right leg as the left wasn't working, even though there was no sign of damage. I was thankful for being fully padded up, no pain, road rash, or abrasions. Someone had already called an ambulance, and a friendly bystander took my scooter into a convenience store as the ambulance came to whisk me away to, ironically, my regular hospital's ER. I started to protest the ambulance until I remembered that I have health insurance and am fully covered now, I'm still not used to that. They did a series of x-rays on the knee, and after seeing no broken bones, they fit me for crutches and a leg immobilizer, and referred me to an orthopedic surgeon for an MRI to assess any soft tissue damage. The knee started to bruise massively and swell through the night, but with relatively little pain. I even started using a cane and an ACE bandage, as the crutches and leg immobilizer seemed like overkill. I just got back from the ortho surgeon, and after a brief examination and without an MRI he said that he would need to operate soon to re-attach the four tendons I tore out of my quadricep, or I wouldn't be able to extend my leg again. I asked if he would like an MRI before scheduling surgery, and he smiled and said it wouldn't be necessary, as it was obvious to him. FUCK!!! So disappointing. But I'm glad they're doing it next week, as I have so many gigs scheduled for July. I have a gig on Friday which I think I may sub out of, and one on Sunday that will be easy as long as I sit (I always like to stand while performing). But I am very glad that - a. I was fully padded up, b. there is very little pain, and c. I can still play violin with no issues. Could have been SO much worse. Hope your week is going better than mine...


Bruh. Just reading that made me hold my knee. I never tore ligaments. But, when my knee decided to blow out running a corner. I did break part of one of those knobby bits off the bone. still gives me issues doing some tasks...

I hope you have a speedy and painless recovery man. it sucks to be slightly out of commission.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 24, 2021)

Nugachino said:


> What are those?


Cichlids endemic to Lake Malawi


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 24, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Cichlids endemic to Lake Malawi


oh wow. are they always blue? these are the fish related to pirahna, right?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 24, 2021)

Nugachino said:


> oh wow. are they always blue? these are the fish related to pirahna, right?


Yes, they're always blue

No, they're not related to Piranha, which are Tetras from the Amazon basin rather than Cichlids from an African rift lake


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 24, 2021)

I've been in the aquarium hobby since 1971, when I had a part-time job in a tropical fish shop at 13


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 24, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I've been in the aquarium hobby since 1971, when I had a part-time job in a tropical fish shop at 13


only cichlid i've ever seen was brown. and it would try and eat your finger if you weren't careful feeding it.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 24, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I've been in the aquarium hobby since 1971, when I had a part-time job in a tropical fish shop at 13


So I’m good putting my betta fish in a 0.25 gallon ‘tank’, right?


----------



## raratt (Jun 24, 2021)

Replaced an in ground sprinkler. I was very consistent in splashing mud onto my legs while widening the hole. I need a shower anyway.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> Replaced an in ground sprinkler. I was very consistent in splashing mud onto my legs while widening the hole. I need a shower anyway.


I always splash a little ‘mud’ till I get that hole wide enough…


----------



## raratt (Jun 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I always splash a little ‘mud’ till I get that hole wide enough…


No butt stuff in the yard...


----------



## Mellow old School (Jun 24, 2021)

First vaccine shot today against Covid-19...


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 24, 2021)

Mellow old School said:


> First vaccine shot today against Covid-19...


Congrats


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 24, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> So I’m good putting my betta fish in a 0.25 gallon ‘tank’, right?


I'm not a fan of the practice myself, but they are commonly kept that way


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 24, 2021)

Nugachino said:


> What are those?


big ass Oscars...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's rough, sorry Tyler.
> 
> Everyone's body is breaking down here lately
> 
> ...


no, it was in Marshalls


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 24, 2021)

i ordered this a few days ago and it just got here...i like it after just one day. it's a Da Buddha Vehicle (i didn't name it...) from Elev8 glass, nice dry herb vape. My friend has the slightly more powerful Silver Surfer unit, and i like it, but i noticed he hardly ever turned it past half way...so i bought the significantly cheaper but almost as powerful Da Buddha, and i like it set just slightly past half way. tastes good, gets me high, doesn't hurt my throat, the wand holds 4 or 5 big rips, my dry ice hash runs through it nice....came with a nice padded bag to store it in.

I've been dating the sister of a co-worker. It's actually going pretty good. She lives in a house between two of her brothers, and her 16 yr old granddaughter lives with her...and they have 6 dogs between them all...today i went out and got a bunch of burgers and hot dogs and potato salad and cole slaw and all that bbq shit and fed them all supper, with a big bag of pigs ears for all the dogs. her son was there, (the granddaughters dad...granddaughter apparently doesn't like step mom much..) He's a big boy, but he seemed to warm up to me when i helped him put a new serpentine belt on her car and fed him...i would have helped anyway, because granddaughter gave me a couple of hints after a less than perfect first date that helped a lot. She told me "Mamaw likes flowers and candy and old fashioned stuff." so i got her a nice bouquet of lillies and Iris' and put 4 nice big cola buds in it. It was well received.  I heard her on the phone telling one of her friends " Oh my god, my Mamaw is dating her weed dealer!" ...a sentence i had never thought to hear, much less applied to myself....At least she seemed excited about it...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 24, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4930360
> i ordered this a few days ago and it just got here...i like it after just one day. it's a Da Buddha Vehicle (i didn't name it...) from Elev8 glass, nice dry herb vape. My friend has the slightly more powerful Silver Surfer unit, and i like it, but i noticed he hardly ever turned it past half way...so i bought the significantly cheaper but almost as powerful Da Buddha, and i like it set just slightly past half way. tastes good, gets me high, doesn't hurt my throat, the wand holds 4 or 5 big rips, my dry ice hash runs through it nice....came with a nice padded bag to store it in.
> 
> I've been dating the sister of a co-worker. It's actually going pretty good. She lives in a house between two of her brothers, and her 16 yr old granddaughter lives with her...and they have 6 dogs between them all...today i went out and got a bunch of burgers and hot dogs and potato salad and cole slaw and all that bbq shit and fed them all supper, with a big bag of pigs ears for all the dogs. her son was there, (the granddaughters dad...granddaughter apparently doesn't like step mom much..) He's a big boy, but he seemed to warm up to me when i helped him put a new serpentine belt on her car and fed him...i would have helped anyway, because granddaughter gave me a couple of hints after a less than perfect first date that helped a lot. She told me "Mamaw likes flowers and candy and old fashioned stuff." so i got her a nice bouquet of lillies and Iris' and put 4 nice big cola buds in it. It was well received.  I heard her on the phone telling one of her friends " Oh my god, my Mamaw is dating her weed dealer!" ...a sentence i had never thought to hear, much less applied to myself....At least she seemed excited about it...


Glad to hear you're dating! Did you meet her through your co-worker?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 24, 2021)

I met my wife when she walked in while I was hooking up a TV antenna cable in an apartment she shared with another girl who was fat


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 24, 2021)

Acquired ultralight, super bright strobe lights, the last components needed for my 100ft. long UFO (takes flight on the 4th)......hopefully some of the locals got a good buzz going when this flies overhead.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Glad to hear you're dating! Did you meet her through your co-worker?


yeah, his car broke down and she came to give him a ride. i talked to her for a while and asked her for her number...and she gave it to me.


----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4930360
> i ordered this a few days ago and it just got here...i like it after just one day. it's a Da Buddha Vehicle (i didn't name it...) from Elev8 glass, nice dry herb vape. My friend has the slightly more powerful Silver Surfer unit, and i like it, but i noticed he hardly ever turned it past half way...so i bought the significantly cheaper but almost as powerful Da Buddha, and i like it set just slightly past half way. tastes good, gets me high, doesn't hurt my throat, the wand holds 4 or 5 big rips, my dry ice hash runs through it nice....came with a nice padded bag to store it in.
> 
> I've been dating the sister of a co-worker. It's actually going pretty good. She lives in a house between two of her brothers, and her 16 yr old granddaughter lives with her...and they have 6 dogs between them all...today i went out and got a bunch of burgers and hot dogs and potato salad and cole slaw and all that bbq shit and fed them all supper, with a big bag of pigs ears for all the dogs. her son was there, (the granddaughters dad...granddaughter apparently doesn't like step mom much..) He's a big boy, but he seemed to warm up to me when i helped him put a new serpentine belt on her car and fed him...i would have helped anyway, because granddaughter gave me a couple of hints after a less than perfect first date that helped a lot. She told me "Mamaw likes flowers and candy and old fashioned stuff." so i got her a nice bouquet of lillies and Iris' and put 4 nice big cola buds in it. It was well received.  I heard her on the phone telling one of her friends " Oh my god, my Mamaw is dating her weed dealer!" ...a sentence i had never thought to hear, much less applied to myself....At least she seemed excited about it...


I learned from my short stint using a box mod vape to quit smoking how adjusting the distance the coils are to the airflow by millimeters would completely destroy the experience. I will always use something like a Terra, Mighty or Crafty for the short vapor path if I want to use a dry herb vape. I never use my tabletop one at all.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 25, 2021)

ANC said:


> I learned from my short stint using a box mod vape to quit smoking how adjusting the distance the coils are to the airflow by millimeters would completely destroy the experience. I will always use something like a Terra, Mighty or Crafty for the short vapor path if I want to use a dry herb vape. I never use my tabletop one at all.


guess i got lucky, it seems to be hitting hard and tasting good to me, and the little glass elbow with the element in it seems very solidly in place, not likely to move at all


----------



## raratt (Jun 25, 2021)

Have a Dr. appt this morning, I guess they can't take my word that I have a sinus infection so they have to see me to prescribe meds. Going to drop off some books with stained glass patterns and a glass shaper to the arts and crafts building on base so they can teach people how to do it. Dad left this stuff to me, I figure he would be OK with giving it to the military. Mornin all.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 25, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, it was in Marshalls


Found it online!





__





Godzilla Starry Night T-Shirt | Hot Topic


Show off your favorite fandom with our Godzilla Starry Night T-Shirt, available online and for pickup in-store at Hot Topic!




www.hottopic.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 25, 2021)

If I could only find this top my life would be complete.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Found it online!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool, but i only paid 13.99...but, Marshalls doesn't deliver, so seems about even to me


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> If I could only find this top my life would be complete.
> 
> View attachment 4930742


that's all it takes, huh?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 25, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> cool, but i only paid 13.99...but, Marshalls doesn't deliver, so seems about even to me


shipping is more than the shirt!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 25, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's all it takes, huh?


lol I'm not very complicated.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> shipping is more than the shirt!
> 
> View attachment 4930743


what size are you? i'm going to the hemp shop next to marshalls in a few minutes to get a grinder, i can see if they have another one


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I'm not very complicated.


the simple things are what make life worth living...or not


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> Have a Dr. appt this morning, I guess they can't take my word that I have a sinus infection so they have to see me to prescribe meds. Going to drop off some books with stained glass patterns and a glass shaper to the arts and crafts building on base so they can teach people how to do it. Dad left this stuff to me, I figure he would be OK with giving it to the military. Mornin all.


Have you ever tried a saline sinus rinse?
I've got major sinus issues and it helps a lot. It's more of a preventative.


----------



## raratt (Jun 25, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Have you ever tried a saline sinus rinse?
> I've got major sinus issues and it helps a lot. It's more of a preventative.


I use a saline nose spray to get moisture in there. I have a neti pot, just haven't been able to psych myself into using it. I typically don't have sinus issues.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> I use a saline nose spray to get moisture in there. I have a neti pot, just haven't been able to psych myself into using it. I typically don't have sinus issues.


It's weird at first, but it really helps. Do it in the shower so you can really let it loose. Seriously


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 25, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what size are you? i'm going to the hemp shop next to marshalls in a few minutes to get a grinder, i can see if they have another one


xs for unisex shirts. if they do have one I'd gladly send you paypal.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> xs for unisex shirts. if they do have one I'd gladly send you paypal.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 25, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4930802


----------



## lokie (Jun 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> I use a saline nose spray to get moisture in there. I have a neti pot, just haven't been able to psych myself into using it. I typically don't have sinus issues.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 25, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4930802


lol well I don’t expectRoger to buy me a shirt


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol well I don’t expectRoger to buy me a shirt


I mean, someone randomly bought you a shiny new phone…


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 25, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I mean, someone randomly bought you a shiny new phone…


we don’t know that for sure.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> we don’t know that for sure.


No, we know.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 25, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol well I don’t expectRoger to buy me a shirt


Wasn't implying that, your statement merely reminded me of the famous Wimpy line. But XS? Perhaps Roger should look in the kids' section


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 25, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4930802


i'd be willing to bet a big bud that his name is J. Wellington Wimpy...i remember the stupidest shit, but once its in there, its in there...
the munsters live at 1313 mockingbird lane...
Flo's name on "Alice" was Florence Jean Castlebury...Mel's name was Melvin Sharples....
and Wimpy's name was J. Wellington Wimpy...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 25, 2021)

It was J. Wellington; but I didn't make the meme I just stole it


----------



## lokie (Jun 25, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'd be willing to bet a big bud that his name is J. Wellington Wimpy...i remember the stupidest shit, but once its in there, its in there...
> the munsters live at 1313 mockingbird lane...
> Flo's name on "Alice" was Florence Jean Castlebury...Mel's name was Melvin Sharples....
> and Wimpy's name was J. Wellington Wimpy...


Bonus points for knowing the answer to this one.


----------



## raratt (Jun 25, 2021)

Porn soap.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> Porn soap.


She was 99.44% pure


----------



## raratt (Jun 25, 2021)

I had to look up the name, I admit it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 25, 2021)

She's dead now. a few years back


----------



## raratt (Jun 25, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> She's dead now. a few years back


She died at 56 of "natural causes".


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 25, 2021)

That baby would be in it's mid+ 40s now. Wonder if anyone told him who she was?


----------



## raratt (Jun 25, 2021)

I have been wanting to paint my front door green.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have been wanting to paint my front door green.


----------



## raratt (Jun 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


>


We usually watch this version.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 25, 2021)

Making all days better.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> We usually watch this version.


For me that is pure Wagner


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have been wanting to paint my front door green.


What shade of green?


----------



## raratt (Jun 25, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> What shade of green?


Forest. I have a quart laying around.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 25, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Making all days better.


Is that a tray or a plate? It's nice.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have been wanting to paint my front door green.


I painted mine red. I guess we have a Christmas theme going


----------



## raratt (Jun 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I painted mine red. I guess we have a Christmas theme going


I get Mexican flag eyes sometimes, red, white and green.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 25, 2021)

lokie said:


> Bonus points for knowing the answer to this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


always heard it was marilyn chambers...but have never seen any proof of it


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> She was 99.44% pure


yeah, but that .56% was dirty as FUCK...


----------



## lokie (Jun 25, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> always heard it was marilyn chambers...but have never seen any proof of it


There are several pics she has posed for some more favorable than others.

This one is most favored.


----------



## ct26turbo (Jun 26, 2021)

think I waited to long for these cuttings to get roots


----------



## ct26turbo (Jun 26, 2021)

and helped this lucky duck across the street


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 26, 2021)

ct26turbo said:


> View attachment 4931068and helped this lucky duck across the street


What is that thing!? You got balls man. Wow.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 26, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What is that thing!? You got balls man. Wow.


I believe it is a alligator snapping turtle


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I believe it is a alligator snapping turtle


Where are the teeth?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 26, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Where are the teeth?


That mouth is like a sheer it don't need teeth


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 26, 2021)

And the young man is very lucky he did not lose a finger or two the way he has it held there most of the time you pick a snapping turtle up by its tail that hey can reach halfway over its body or under it


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And the young man is very lucky he did not lose a finger or two the way he has it held there most of the time you pick a snapping turtle up by its tail that hey can reach halfway over its body or under it


The kid is fucking crazy!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 26, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> The kid is fucking crazy!


Yeah he is but his heart is in the right place


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2021)

ct26turbo said:


> View attachment 4931068and helped this lucky duck across the street


They say we look like our pets  

Seriously. that was very kind of you.


----------



## ct26turbo (Jun 26, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What is that thing!? You got balls man. Wow.


Common snapping turtle don’t like seeing em get run over so I bring were I think they’re headed


----------



## ct26turbo (Jun 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And the young man is very lucky he did not lose a finger or two the way he has it held there most of the time you pick a snapping turtle up by its tail that hey can reach halfway over its body or under it


That’s why I grab em from the bottom plastron I see people grab em by the tail but if the snapper is heavy n strong enough he can dislocate his spine if picking up by the tail


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 26, 2021)

ct26turbo said:


> That’s why I grab em from the bottom plastron I see people grab em by the tail but if the snapper is heavy n strong enough he can dislocate his spine if picking up by the tail


That is a very good point ment no disrespect and thanks for helping the turtle out


----------



## ct26turbo (Jun 26, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That is a very good point ment no disrespect and thanks for helping the turtle out


 no worries buddy n thanks for the concern you guys should see the snakes I relocate from peoples yards


----------



## raratt (Jun 26, 2021)

Tried to take out a brass nipple from the Toy's block where the oil pressure hose was connected and ended up flattening out the faces on it, I had even cut the hose to get a deep well on it, no joy. The ferrule was stuck in it also so I had to get it loose with an easy out. PLEASE put anti-seize on dissimilar metals when you install them. Got the ferrule out, so it isn't terminal. I need to get a T that will screw onto it so I can add an oil pressure switch for the fuel pump in parallel with the gauge. I didn't feel right selling it with a fuel pump that was always on when the ignition was, guess I could put in an emergency cutoff switch instead.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 26, 2021)

Tyler - I feel for you! I ripped my abductor my hamstring and glute from leg doing the splits skating a pool at 50. Whole leg turned black then blue then orange. They never even offered surgery. Took me a year to walk normally again and 3 years until I could push anything with it.

Speaking of pools - the ordeal continues. They finally came out and backfilled the plumbing then nothing. We are pouring the deck on Monday and told them they better get it pressure tested before then. They came out on Thursday and the project manager totally screwed it up so another crew came out yesterday and sealed it all up and then pressure tested it right away and blew out the joints they just glued. Re-glued it, waited and then filled it to 25 pounds. Recommended is 60 psi test and then 35 over night. This morning it is at ten pounds and nobody is answering. I am so screwed. Do I dig it up myself and try to find the leak? Do I cancel the concrete truck?

Any suggestions?

Freaking,
Mo


----------



## raratt (Jun 26, 2021)

Mohican said:


> Tyler - I feel for you! I ripped my abductor my hamstring and glute from leg doing the splits skating a pool at 50. Whole leg turned black then blue then orange. They never even offered surgery. Took me a year to walk normally again and 3 years until I could push anything with it.
> 
> Speaking of pools - the ordeal continues. They finally came out and backfilled the plumbing then nothing. We are pouring the deck on Monday and told them they better get it pressure tested before then. They came out on Thursday and the project manager totally screwed it up so another crew came out yesterday and sealed it all up and then pressure tested it right away and blew out the joints they just glued. Re-glued it, waited and then filled it to 25 pounds. Recommended is 60 psi test and then 35 over night. This morning it is at ten pounds and nobody is answering. I am so screwed. Do I dig it up myself and try to find the leak? Do I cancel the concrete truck?
> 
> ...


Easier, and cheaper to cancel the truck than pull up new concrete that was just installed.


----------



## raratt (Jun 26, 2021)

Mohican said:


> Do I dig it up myself and try to find the leak? Do I cancel the concrete truck?
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> ...


I'm guessing it is one with a liner?


----------



## manfredo (Jun 26, 2021)

ct26turbo said:


> no worries buddy n thanks for the concern you guys should see the snakes I relocate from peoples yards


I have some big milk snakes under my fireplace I'd be glad to have you relocate...lol


----------



## ANC (Jun 26, 2021)

My RAM came from Amazon doubled what I had installed,
WOW, night and day difference in games.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> Easier, and cheaper to cancel the truck than pull up new concrete that was just installed.


Yep, I'd cancel  postpone the concrete too for now, and explain to them why...They are use to it!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2021)

Mohican said:


> Tyler - I feel for you! I ripped my abductor my hamstring and glute from leg doing the splits skating a pool at 50. Whole leg turned black then blue then orange. They never even offered surgery. Took me a year to walk normally again and 3 years until I could push anything with it.
> 
> Speaking of pools - the ordeal continues. They finally came out and backfilled the plumbing then nothing. We are pouring the deck on Monday and told them they better get it pressure tested before then. They came out on Thursday and the project manager totally screwed it up so another crew came out yesterday and sealed it all up and then pressure tested it right away and blew out the joints they just glued. Re-glued it, waited and then filled it to 25 pounds. Recommended is 60 psi test and then 35 over night. This morning it is at ten pounds and nobody is answering. I am so screwed. Do I dig it up myself and try to find the leak? Do I cancel the concrete truck?
> 
> ...


Another vote for cancel the truck.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 26, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2021)

Mohican said:


> Thanks!


If you wanna sound like a pro the dialogue goes, "F'n subs, I'll call to reschedule." Always throw your subs under the bus


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I have some big milk snakes under my fireplace I'd be glad to have you relocate...lol


Yeah, I got a big milk snake for ya too…..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 26, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, I got a big milk snake for ya too…..


 it sounds like they would be good for you, full of protein!


----------



## manfredo (Jun 26, 2021)

My nephew almost pissed his pants today when here for a picnic because he was afraid to come in my house to use the bathroom....He heard us talking of snakes... He's like 25 y.o. and autistic. It took some convincing it was safe to enter. 

Another Realtor was just telling me she showed a house with a stone basement and there were hundreds of snakes crawling out of the stones....small green snakes, like a a scene from Indiana Jones. I'm afraid to send a camera into my fireplace crawl space for fear of what I might see. No lie!!


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> My nephew almost pissed his pants today when here for a picnic because he was afraid to come in my house to use the bathroom....He heard us talking of snakes... He's like 25 y.o. and autistic. It took some convincing it was safe to enter.
> 
> Another Realtor was just telling me she showed a house with a stone basement and there were hundreds of snakes crawling out of the stones....small green snakes, like a a scene from Indiana Jones. I'm afraid to send a camera into my fireplace crawl space for fear of what I might see. No lie!!


Sounds like you need a mongoose. I’ll give Kipling a call


----------



## manfredo (Jun 26, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Sounds like you need a mongoose. I’ll give Kipling a call


That's exactly what I need...I seriously have no idea how to deal with this. Maybe put a couple Wyze cameras pointed at the fireplace where I think they might be coming in. If I could figure out how and where, I could plug it up, but I'm clueless. And I can't use glue traps outdoors or I'll kill birds and such. I'm not really too worried about it, but it does have a big "ick" factor! I wish I liked snakes, I really do, but they just give me the willies!


----------



## ct26turbo (Jun 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That's exactly what I need...I seriously have no idea how to deal with this. Maybe put a couple Wyze cameras pointed at the fireplace where I think they might be coming in. If I could figure out how and where, I could plug it up, but I'm clueless. And I can't use glue traps outdoors or I'll kill birds and such. I'm not really too worried about it, but it does have a big "ick" factor! I wish I liked snakes, I really do, but they just give me the willies!


Expanding spray foam all the cracks around the house should stop em from getting in


----------



## ct26turbo (Jun 26, 2021)

I come across coral n copper heads here n Houston all the time


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Jun 26, 2021)

ct26turbo said:


> Expanding spray foam all the cracks around the house should stop em from getting in


The problem is I haven't found any cracks big enough for them to get in...And it's a big floor to ceiling, 2 flue, brick chimney with fireplace. That's why I was thinking pointing a few cameras at it for a few days might possibly show me where they enter / exit.... I assume they must come out to sun. I'll post a pic or 2


----------



## manfredo (Jun 26, 2021)

Here's what I'm dealing with. They are living in that brown foundation part but they can crawl up in through the cinder blocks inside of the brick.


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Here's what I'm dealing with. They are living in that brown foundation part but they can crawl up in through the cinder blocks inside of the brick.View attachment 4931347


Yikes, good luck with that. Seriously, find a weasel


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 26, 2021)

ct26turbo said:


> View attachment 4931328View attachment 4931327I come across coral n copper heads here n Houston all the time


That’s a gorgeous snake. I like snakes! The skin is so beautiful and I love the way they move. Have you ever been bitten?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 26, 2021)

ct26turbo said:


> View attachment 4931328View attachment 4931327I come across coral n copper heads here n Houston all the time


plastic ones?....that second snake has a seam....


----------



## ct26turbo (Jun 26, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> plastic ones?....that second snake has a seam....


No he got his head taken off by a shovel by a co worker that was scared. Never been bitten by any venomous snakes only indigos n water snakes


----------



## ct26turbo (Jun 26, 2021)

Here’s a clearer pic of the copperhead


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 26, 2021)

i had a large van at one point in time, came out in the morning and there was a 4 foot long copper head with its head pinned under the tire...didn't even see him as i was pulling in, was probably listening to my earbuds or something...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 26, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i had a large van at one point in time, came out in the morning and there was a 4 foot long copper head with its head pinned under the tire...didn't even see him as i was pulling in, was probably listening to my earbuds or something...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


you followin' me around, boy?.....if you are....tell me, do these pants make my ass look flat?


----------



## raratt (Jun 26, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you followin' me around, boy?.....if you are....tell me, do these pants make my ass look flat?


No your ass does...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i had a large van at one point in time, came out in the morning and there was a 4 foot long copper head with its head pinned under the tire...didn't even see him as i was pulling in, was probably listening to my earbuds or something...


Better than his tail pinned!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


Exactly where my mind went


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 26, 2021)

I got a covid test in preparation for a pulmonary function test and a 48 hour Holter monitor on Tuesday


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 26, 2021)

Went motoring in my Sea King (small,old beater fishing boat) through a long canal to an island in a different lake. Fired up chocolope all afternoon and watched buzzed out people fuck themselves up on a rope swing into the lake.......lots of customers. This always entertains me for some intangible reason. Earthling humor I guess.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 27, 2021)

ct26turbo said:


> Here’s a clearer pic of the copperhead View attachment 4931359


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 27, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4931711


Look at the head.......Josh must have been really really high......


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 27, 2021)

Shit can be expensive to "fix" too:








Summer Bummer: A Young Camper's $142,938 Snakebite


The snake struck a 9-year-old hiker at dusk on a nature trail in Illinois. Expensive antivenin and a helicopter ride to the hospital led to big bills that struck her parents a few weeks later.




www.npr.org


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Shit can be expensive to "fix" too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen million dollar pharmacy bills.


----------



## ANC (Jun 27, 2021)

Thank the lawd I live in Africa, I never see snakes other than on my PC screen.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 27, 2021)

ANC said:


> Thank the lawd I live in Africa, I never see snakes other than on my PC screen.


You guys have snakes over there that make our worst look like a garden snake.


----------



## raratt (Jun 27, 2021)

http://www.nature-reserve.co.za/dangerous-snakes.html#:~:text=These are considered to be the most dangerous,cobra, growing to between 2 and 3 meters.


----------



## ANC (Jun 27, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You guys have snakes over there that make our worst look like a garden snake.


Yeah but they hide, the only snakes I've ever seen around the neighbourhood are about the size of earthworms.
We used to spend hours turning over rocks looking for them as kids.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 27, 2021)

we used to do a lot of stupid shit as kids, throw rocks at bee hives, drop shit into the snow blower to see how far it would shoot it, poke big weird looking bugs with sticks, see who could hold their breath the longest, never mind none of us had any brain cells we could afford to lose


----------



## lokie (Jun 27, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> we used to do a lot of stupid shit as kids, throw rocks at bee hives, drop shit into the snow blower to see how far it would shoot it, poke big weird looking bugs with sticks, see who could hold their breath the longest, never mind none of us had any brain cells we could afford to lose


Playing cowboys and indians was an eye opener when played with BB guns.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 27, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You guys have snakes over there that make our worst look like a garden snake.


Yeah Anaconda take it to another level.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 27, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


>


The Tittie Twister Bar!
I love that movie.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 27, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> The Tittie Twister Bar!
> I love that movie.
> View attachment 4931978


IF YOU FIND CHEAPER PUSSY ANYWHERE.....FUCK IT!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 27, 2021)

lokie said:


> Playing cowboys and indians was an eye opener when played with BB guns.


Or roman candles and rockets.......


----------



## lokie (Jun 27, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> IF YOU FIND CHEAPER PUSSY ANYWHERE.....FUCK IT!


----------



## srh88 (Jun 27, 2021)

We got a projector


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 27, 2021)

srh88 said:


> We got a projector
> View attachment 4932104


Mario Kart ftw!!!!


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 27, 2021)

Finished my new project today. My Rasta chalice.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 28, 2021)

Plants are still alive!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 28, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> IF YOU FIND CHEAPER PUSSY ANYWHERE.....FUCK IT!


Lmao. Smelly Pussy, horse Pussy, dog Pussy, yeast infection pussy(lol ok, I added that one.)


----------



## Bareback (Jun 28, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You guys have snakes over there that make our worst look like a garden snake.


Trouser snakes are very dangerous….. they’ve gotten many a man killed…. I’m just saying if one gets loose and goes buck wild it can really make a mess.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 28, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lmao. Smelly Pussy, horse Pussy, dog Pussy, yeast infection pussy(lol ok, I added that one.)


Those are usually found on the discount isle.


----------



## raratt (Jun 28, 2021)

Bareback said:


> if one gets loose and goes buck wild it can really make a mess.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 28, 2021)

Helping a young crow's parents take care of the little guy. With the heat I think mom and dad knew the little guy didn't stand a chance being up in the crown of our Doug fir so they kicked him out. He's now sitting in our birdbath in the shade of our dogwood being tended to by its parents and I.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 28, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Helping a young crow's parents take care of the little guy. With the heat I think mom and dad knew the little guy didn't stand a chance being up in the crown of our Doug fir so they kicked him out. He's now sitting in our birdbath in the shade of our dogwood being tended to by its parents and I.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 28, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> View attachment 4932659


is that a fuzzy picture or are my new bifocals fucked up?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 28, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is that a fuzzy picture or are my new bifocals fucked up?


Cheap ass google phone camera won't focus any better long distance than I can see close up.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 28, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> View attachment 4932659


They love Ritz crackers. I feed the crows every day. They take them to their young and feed them pieces....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 28, 2021)

Picked up a well seasoned Cedar stump, pressure washed it for over an hour & will trim it to fit the aquarium tomorrow.


Since I had the pressure washer out I started on the older portion of the privacy fence.
It looks amazing but is going to take a couple of days.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Picked up a well seasoned Cedar stump, pressure washed it for over an hour & will trim it to fit the aquarium tomorrow.
> View attachment 4932686
> 
> Since I had the pressure washer out I started on the older portion of the privacy fence.
> ...


that stump looks like a dead face hugger alien


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 28, 2021)

Google didn't even help with that one.
Movie/gamer ref?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Google didn't even help with that one.
> Movie/gamer ref?


from the movie aliens


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 28, 2021)

Ok, got it, though it looks disturbingly like an ex I had years ago.

I bet the personality is much the same as well.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> from the movie aliens
> 
> View attachment 4932709



"ALIEN PUSSY "


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ok, got it, though it looks disturbingly like an ex I had years ago.
> 
> I bet the personality is much the same as well.


suck the life out of ya?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4932721
> "ALIEN PUSSY "


lol that was random


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> suck the life out of ya?


The only thing she liked was sucking up money.



Laughing Grass said:


> lol that was random


That didn't come out like I envisioned it.


----------



## raratt (Jun 28, 2021)

Took the Mrs in to get a CT scan, spent 45 minutes one way on the road to do a 10 minute procedure. 
Received obsolete DTV RX #2 today, at least this time their technician is going to install a "new" box for free. I told them to send the new box last time, and they sent me the same thing. Only had to talk to 3 people to figure that out.
I'm fryin up some catfish for dinner. I need more buds and suds.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> View attachment 4932659


Can you get him off the ground overnight? If not the cats or other things might eat him. Nutritionally they do well on ground beef. I rescue ravens and still supporting the granddaughter of my second rescue. She's leucistic (partial albino)


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol that was random


Look again, at the middle of that picture you posted LOL


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Look again, at the middle of that picture you posted LOL


That's kinda where I was going as well.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's kinda where I was going as well.


You have to realize most owner operators haven't seen it from that angle. However ummm yeah.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 28, 2021)

Actually a pretty creepy pic with the fingers & graphics.
I'm a big fan of the original model.


----------



## raratt (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Actually a pretty creepy pic with the fingers & graphics.
> I'm a big fan of the original model.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 28, 2021)

Power outage tonight, plants received a little over 14 hours of light plus whatever mother nature provided.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 29, 2021)

I accomplished getting my butt out of bed with enough time to do my chores so I can exercise then sleep the hot part of the day away.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Look again, at the middle of that picture you posted LOL





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's kinda where I was going as well.


lol you guys need help.


----------



## raratt (Jun 29, 2021)

Going grocery shopping this morning, might as well get it over with. Mornin all.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol you guys need help.


You got that right!

You're in though, yes? : )


----------



## raratt (Jun 29, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You're in though, yes? : )


That's what she said, Giphy is broken.


----------



## raratt (Jun 29, 2021)

Done bought food and put it away before noon, mark it on the calendar.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 29, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You got that right!
> 
> You're in though, yes? : )


What am I getting myself into?


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Who am I getting myself into?


----------



## DCcan (Jun 29, 2021)

It's Beer o clock..what are you drinking today?


----------



## raratt (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 29, 2021)

And some PBR's. I think the sky is just about to open up......I'm getting my umbrella and me in


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> Done bought food and put it away before noon, mark it on the calendar.


ROFLMAO I was thinking that about my run as I came in before 6 AM LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> And some PBR's. I think the sky is just about to open up......I'm getting my umbrella and me in


I read that as PGR .............


----------



## raratt (Jun 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> ROFLMAO I was thinking that about my run as I came in before 6 AM LOL


I think I woke up about 6:45, and there isn't anything big enough around here that would inspire me to run from it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I read that as PGR .............


Stout....


----------



## go go kid (Jun 29, 2021)

hi everyone, sorry not been around but i got busted by the police. real pain in the ass, theve taken my computer and plants and some chemicals they want to talk to me about. not read up on all my messages yet ,so dont know whats been happening
hope everyones ok, whats this i hear about rollitup being busted too???? go go


----------



## raratt (Jun 29, 2021)

go go kid said:


> hi everyone, sorry not been around but i got busted by the police. real pain in the ass, theve taken my computer and plants and some chemicals they want to talk to me about. not read up on all my messages yet ,so dont know whats been happening
> hope everyones ok, whats this i hear about rollitup being busted too???? go go


That sucks, sorry to hear that.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 29, 2021)

And that rain didn't help......only brought it down to 86° but the humidity is now at stupid  you know when everything is just wet.


----------



## raratt (Jun 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> And that rain didn't help......only brought it down to 86° but the humidity is now at stupid  you know when everything is just wet.


Reminds me of the afternoon storms in Ms. They'd roll through and then the sun would come out and steam would come up off the roads.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> Reminds me of the afternoon storms in Ms. They'd roll through and then the sun would come out and steam would come up off the roads.


Steam's coming out of my ass crack! Grilling outside 


LOL Seriously if you can see the air it's freakin humid


----------



## manfredo (Jun 29, 2021)

ANC said:


> Yeah but they hide, the only snakes I've ever seen around the neighbourhood are about the size of earthworms.
> We used to spend hours turning over rocks looking for them as kids.


That's because they are all hiding in your chimney  Just sayin'


----------



## manfredo (Jun 29, 2021)

DCcan said:


> It's Beer o clock..what are you drinking today?
> View attachment 4933343


Root beer!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Root beer!! View attachment 4933462


Yum! I am drinking 
Slightly Mighty
Dogfish low carb IPA


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 29, 2021)

go go kid said:


> hi everyone, sorry not been around but i got busted by the police. real pain in the ass, theve taken my computer and plants and some chemicals they want to talk to me about. not read up on all my messages yet ,so dont know whats been happening
> hope everyones ok, whats this i hear about rollitup being busted too???? go go


So sorry to hear that. I hope it all turns out OK for you. I heard nothing about RIU being busted. What's that about?


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jun 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Root beer!! View attachment 4933462


Has to be from the keg at A&W. Canned shit is a different recipe. Havent been since a kid. Thursdays classic car night at the drive in. Put in a residential irrigation. half day, busted ass. get paid accordingly. Im drinking bum beer as i call it. (ICE). Might add a splash of OJ for a redneck mimosa. But thats for weekend mornings. Marinated chicken, soy, terriyaki, garlic, ginger, etc. Im bored... Who wants to arm wrestle? Two silver nickels in change today. Best start stretching.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 29, 2021)

It is harvest week, and this is the first time in my growing career that I've had an injury serious enough not to be able to accomplish everything on my own. So my kid has been stepping in to assist, and doing a bang up job if it! My knee has been getting progressively more painful, especially since the swelling has gone down, and the the internal bleeding seems to have stopped. It is a big, bruised, misshapen mess. Even a layman can see the surgery that is needed. It gets so painful at times, that I cannot do anything but sit there and cry, but the one thing I know is the more I stay off of it the better it feels and the less damage is being done. My boy came over yesterday and stayed for about nine hours, and he trimmed an entire tray all by himself! He also moved around for me and brought me everything I needed to work beside him to cut moms and fill my cloner while in a relatively comfortable position. He followed direction well, and was eager to learn everything he could about how the op runs. His gf doesn't like him spending all this time at my place, but excuse me when I say *FUCK HER!!!* I've never met her, haven't liked her, and like her even less now. I am proud how my kid stands up to her as gently as possible, while firmly putting his foot down. He's already better with women than I am. This is the first time through countless injuries that I've needed help from ANYONE. It is only right that I am getting a little back from all I've given. Anyway, my kid is coming back tomorrow to help plant the new tray and finish up the harvest, and also clean and vacuum the house. It is great to be able to work and spend time together, non-stop great conversation and our bond is only getting stronger. I was hoping my surgery would be early this week, but it is being performed on July 8th. Fuck. I am going to have to give up a LOT of booked gigs, and that is a lot of money. Fortunately, I have talented and very eager colleagues that are happy to perform in my stead and make that money. I already gave up two gigs this last weekend to my married violinist gf, and she is very grateful for the work. I don't mind pain if I know it is leading to healing, it just sucks when it is for naught, or worse, causing more damage. So c'mon doc, fix my shit so I can get on with my life. I'm in a really strange sort of limbo right now. Again, hoping your week is going better than mine...


----------



## Buddy Lee. (Jun 29, 2021)

Tiled kitchen. Hate tiling now.

BL


----------



## lokie (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jun 29, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> It is harvest week, and this is the first time in my growing career that I've had an injury serious enough not to be able to accomplish everything on my own. So my kid has been stepping in to assist, and doing a bang up job if it! My knee has been getting progressively more painful, especially since the swelling has gone down, and the the internal bleeding seems to have stopped. It is a big, bruised, misshapen mess. Even a layman can see the surgery that is needed. It gets so painful at times, that I cannot do anything but sit there and cry, but the one thing I know is the more I stay off of it the better it feels and the less damage is being done. My boy came over yesterday and stayed for about nine hours, and he trimmed an entire tray all by himself! He also moved around for me and brought me everything I needed to work beside him to cut moms and fill my cloner while in a relatively comfortable position. He followed direction well, and was eager to learn everything he could about how the op runs. His gf doesn't like him spending all this time at my place, but excuse me when I say *FUCK HER!!!* I've never met her, haven't liked her, and like her even less now. I am proud how my kid stands up to her as gently as possible, while firmly putting his foot down. He's already better with women than I am. This is the first time through countless injuries that I've needed help from ANYONE. It is only right that I am getting a little back from all I've given. Anyway, my kid is coming back tomorrow to help plant the new tray and finish up the harvest, and also clean and vacuum the house. It is great to be able to work and spend time together, non-stop great conversation and our bond is only getting stronger. I was hoping my surgery would be early this week, but it is being performed on July 8th. Fuck. I am going to have to give up a LOT of booked gigs, and that is a lot of money. Fortunately, I have talented and very eager colleagues that are happy to perform in my stead and make that money. I already gave up two gigs this last weekend to my married violinist gf, and she is very grateful for the work. I don't mind pain if I know it is leading to healing, it just sucks when it is for naught, or worse, causing more damage. So c'mon doc, fix my shit so I can get on with my life. I'm in a really strange sort of limbo right now. Again, hoping your week is going better than mine...


I could help. Im bored. Keep your head up...We still need to beat the shit out of eachother, so hurry up.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 29, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4933497


----------



## manfredo (Jun 29, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> It is harvest week, and this is the first time in my growing career that I've had an injury serious enough not to be able to accomplish everything on my own. So my kid has been stepping in to assist, and doing a bang up job if it! My knee has been getting progressively more painful, especially since the swelling has gone down, and the the internal bleeding seems to have stopped. It is a big, bruised, misshapen mess. Even a layman can see the surgery that is needed. It gets so painful at times, that I cannot do anything but sit there and cry, but the one thing I know is the more I stay off of it the better it feels and the less damage is being done. My boy came over yesterday and stayed for about nine hours, and he trimmed an entire tray all by himself! He also moved around for me and brought me everything I needed to work beside him to cut moms and fill my cloner while in a relatively comfortable position. He followed direction well, and was eager to learn everything he could about how the op runs. His gf doesn't like him spending all this time at my place, but excuse me when I say *FUCK HER!!!* I've never met her, haven't liked her, and like her even less now. I am proud how my kid stands up to her as gently as possible, while firmly putting his foot down. He's already better with women than I am. This is the first time through countless injuries that I've needed help from ANYONE. It is only right that I am getting a little back from all I've given. Anyway, my kid is coming back tomorrow to help plant the new tray and finish up the harvest, and also clean and vacuum the house. It is great to be able to work and spend time together, non-stop great conversation and our bond is only getting stronger. I was hoping my surgery would be early this week, but it is being performed on July 8th. Fuck. I am going to have to give up a LOT of booked gigs, and that is a lot of money. Fortunately, I have talented and very eager colleagues that are happy to perform in my stead and make that money. I already gave up two gigs this last weekend to my married violinist gf, and she is very grateful for the work. I don't mind pain if I know it is leading to healing, it just sucks when it is for naught, or worse, causing more damage. So c'mon doc, fix my shit so I can get on with my life. I'm in a really strange sort of limbo right now. Again, hoping your week is going better than mine...


Damn, this sucks on so many levels....But you are also lucky to have your boy helping. Just think how f***ed you'd be w/o him! I'm sure you have. 

Hopefully the doc is feeding you some oxy's for the worst of it . July 8th isn't too bad, but yeah, sooner would be better. 

And yeah fuck her is right...she should be over there helping too! He'll be putting her to the curb soon I'm betting!

Sending good vibes your way!!


----------



## raratt (Jun 29, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> so I can get on with my life.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 29, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> It is harvest week, and this is the first time in my growing career that I've had an injury serious enough not to be able to accomplish everything on my own. So my kid has been stepping in to assist, and doing a bang up job if it! My knee has been getting progressively more painful, especially since the swelling has gone down, and the the internal bleeding seems to have stopped. It is a big, bruised, misshapen mess. Even a layman can see the surgery that is needed. It gets so painful at times, that I cannot do anything but sit there and cry, but the one thing I know is the more I stay off of it the better it feels and the less damage is being done. My boy came over yesterday and stayed for about nine hours, and he trimmed an entire tray all by himself! He also moved around for me and brought me everything I needed to work beside him to cut moms and fill my cloner while in a relatively comfortable position. He followed direction well, and was eager to learn everything he could about how the op runs. His gf doesn't like him spending all this time at my place, but excuse me when I say *FUCK HER!!!* I've never met her, haven't liked her, and like her even less now. I am proud how my kid stands up to her as gently as possible, while firmly putting his foot down. He's already better with women than I am. This is the first time through countless injuries that I've needed help from ANYONE. It is only right that I am getting a little back from all I've given. Anyway, my kid is coming back tomorrow to help plant the new tray and finish up the harvest, and also clean and vacuum the house. It is great to be able to work and spend time together, non-stop great conversation and our bond is only getting stronger. I was hoping my surgery would be early this week, but it is being performed on July 8th. Fuck. I am going to have to give up a LOT of booked gigs, and that is a lot of money. Fortunately, I have talented and very eager colleagues that are happy to perform in my stead and make that money. I already gave up two gigs this last weekend to my married violinist gf, and she is very grateful for the work. I don't mind pain if I know it is leading to healing, it just sucks when it is for naught, or worse, causing more damage. So c'mon doc, fix my shit so I can get on with my life. I'm in a really strange sort of limbo right now. Again, hoping your week is going better than mine...


They need to make sure that most of the internal swelling and bleeding has subsided. It's either very early surgery or late. Get ice on it a LOT, 20 minutes ice, 20 minutes heat end with 20 minutes ice. Stay off it as much as possible. You don't want to take out your medial and lateral collateral ligaments too. Also there's always posterior damage you can do. So now until 7/8 sit on your ass like it's your job.

I'm really glad your son is stepping up. You should text pics of your knee to the female violinist, that's money in the bank. If they gave you opiates don't cut the pain much. You want to hurt right now so you are constantly aware of it and don't do something stupid. Plus they'll work better after surgery and that's when you'll need them.

If I lived closer me and my thrips would come visit and do some shitty trimming for ya


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> They need to make sure that most of the internal swelling and bleeding has subsided. It's either very early surgery or late. Get ice on it a LOT, 20 minutes ice, 20 minutes heat end with 20 minutes ice.


I haven't been applying any heat, I guess I'll start that tonight. Glad to hear there's a method to the madness of making me wait.



> Stay off it as much as possible. You don't want to take out your medial and lateral collateral ligaments too. Also there's always posterior damage you can do. So now until 7/8 sit on your ass like it's your job.


I hear you, thanks for that. I am moving only when necessary, and then slowly and gingerly. The goal is no further damage!



> I'm really glad your son is stepping up. You should text pics of your knee to the female violinist, that's money in the bank. b


She's the one that picked me up from the ER, and took me to get my scooter the next day. I sent her a gross leg pic fresh out of the shower, I was contemplating getting a little of my dick in the pic 'on accident' 



> If they gave you opiates don't cut the pain much. You want to hurt right now so you are constantly aware of it and don't do something stupid. Plus they'll work better after surgery and that's when you'll need them.


Thanks for that advice. I'm only taking ibuprofen, and not even enough of that. I know that the pain is there to keep me safe, so I listen closely to it. Looking forward to getting fucked up after surgery, though.



> If I lived closer me and my thrips would come visit and do some shitty trimming for ya



I'll take the hugs, you keep your thrips


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 29, 2021)

I had a pulmonary function test and then got fitted with a heart monitor hanging around my neck for 48 hours

came home and had a shot of bourbon


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 29, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> She's the one that picked me up from the ER, and took me to get my scooter the next day. I sent her a gross leg pic fresh out of the shower, I was contemplating getting a little of my dick in the pic 'on accident'


I'm thinking you left out telling us about the shadows.

I used one of these when they replaced my knee, you might get the dr to Rx it for you.
dont rush anything, get well.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 29, 2021)

Oh, the highlight of the day was getting a hug from one of the cute nurses this morning. (we both had masks)
First one with a non family member since covid, it was nice.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 29, 2021)

doublejj said:


> They love Ritz crackers. I feed the crows every day. They take them to their young and feed them pieces....


And they remember your face and that you were nice to them.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 29, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I had a pulmonary function test and then got fitted with a heart monitor hanging around my neck for 48 hours
> 
> came home and had a shot of bourbon


The gal who fitted me with the heart monitor was named Donna- I told her I had a sheep named Donna when I was in the FFA

she was not amused


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Oh, the highlight of the day was getting a hug from one of the cute nurses this morning. (we both had masks)
> First one with a non family member since covid, it was nice.


I miss your hugs. You give GREAT hugs


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2021)

Obepawn said:


> And they remember your face and that you were nice to them.


They do and I'm still feeding the grandchildren of my Raven rescues. They still come to visit me.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 30, 2021)

I've been feeding crows for years...and a bunch of other wildlife. 


I love the crows though, and make sure to feed them daily in the winter, even if it's a few slices of bread, or they love bread with peanut butter, but they are big meat eaters and not fussy. They are so cautious of people though, and nosey. Sometimes I'll pull in the driveway and find them in my patio snooping around but as soon as I pull in, they take off. Last year there were 4 juveniles that hung around together always. This year not so much.


----------



## ANC (Jun 30, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I haven't been applying any heat, I guess I'll start that tonight. Glad to hear there's a method to the madness of making me wait.


I go through several hot water bottles a year only time I don't use them is in summer, cause it's hot already.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 30, 2021)

Yesterday's accomplishment.
I should get paid by the hour for this - talk about time consuming.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2021)

ANC said:


> I go through several hot water bottles a year only time I don't use them is in summer, cause it's hot already.


After an acute injury make sure you wait 24 hours or you increase the bleeding into the site and that's more painful. Ice the first 24 hours.


----------



## go go kid (Jun 30, 2021)

sorry but it has to be special brew


curious2garden said:


> So sorry to hear that. I hope it all turns out OK for you. I heard nothing about RIU being busted. What's that about?


when i searched rollitup on the new comp, police have the old one, it said that rollitup had been busted, if you do a google search for rollitup you will see all the stories


----------



## raratt (Jun 30, 2021)

go go kid said:


> sorry but it has to be special brew
> 
> when i searched rollitup on the new comp, police have the old one, it said that rollitup had been busted, if you do a google search for rollitup you will see all the stories


I did, found nothing.


----------



## ANC (Jun 30, 2021)

Not again!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 30, 2021)

nada


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2021)

go go kid said:


> sorry but it has to be special brew
> 
> when i searched rollitup on the new comp, police have the old one, it said that rollitup had been busted, if you do a google search for rollitup you will see all the stories


Same here, searched and found nothing.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> They do and I'm still feeding the grandchildren of my Raven rescues. They still come to visit me.


I read an article a couple years ago, where this lady started feeding a raven that would come to her balcony. After this, the raven, everyday, would bring the lady gifts, like shiny objects, metal, glass etc… in return for more food. Soon other ravens caught on and started do the same thing. Cool as shit.

Now when I see ravens and crows looking at me, think of them differently. It is said they have the intelligence of a seven year old…cool a scary at the same time. Lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> ...........snip......
> I was contemplating getting a little of my dick in the pic 'on accident'
> ........snip........


If you can get both your knee cap and dick in the same pic go for it! Wide angle lens is cheating


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 30, 2021)

​


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2021)

Obepawn said:


> I read an article a couple years ago, where this lady started feeding a raven that would come to her balcony. After this, the raven, everyday, would bring the lady gifts, like shiny objects, metal, glass etc… in return for more food. Soon other ravens caught on and started do the same thing. Cool as shit.
> 
> Now when I see ravens and crows looking at me, think of them differently. It is said they have the intelligence of a seven year old…cool a scary at the same time. Lol


Right before the last time I saw Stinky Girl she brought me a gift. It's a lovely marble and she left it on the block column where she would come and call to me to feed her from. 

Check out this youtube channel: https://www.youtube.com/user/theravendiaries


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 30, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> If you can get both your knee cap and dick in the same pic go for it! Wide angle lens is cheating


I can take it for him......


----------



## raratt (Jun 30, 2021)

Same but different.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> Same but different.


Magpies are super intelligent also.


----------



## raratt (Jun 30, 2021)

Obepawn said:


> Magpies are super intelligent also.


They are Corvids in the US, not in Australia though.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 30, 2021)

Cleaned some boards up. 



Nice wood


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Cleaned some boards up.
> 
> View attachment 4934154
> 
> Nice wood


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 30, 2021)

Something about wood, have so much and varying types I'm running short on room.....and a neighbor just gave me a huge load of cedar planks. It's got a vibe to it.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 30, 2021)

Finally jettisoned float into lake, need to attach ladder.........New anchor for float( a monstrous holding tank lid that has been stuck up my ass for years), I'll float out (300lbs at least) and drop......got hook up ready for anchor to reduce stress ( a 900lb rated punching bag tension spring and swivel)....


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 30, 2021)

Caught a very strange character on dock taking photos. He was very smoked up!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 2, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> It is harvest week, and this is the first time in my growing career that I've had an injury serious enough not to be able to accomplish everything on my own. So my kid has been stepping in to assist, and doing a bang up job if it! My knee has been getting progressively more painful, especially since the swelling has gone down, and the the internal bleeding seems to have stopped. It is a big, bruised, misshapen mess. Even a layman can see the surgery that is needed. It gets so painful at times, that I cannot do anything but sit there and cry, but the one thing I know is the more I stay off of it the better it feels and the less damage is being done. My boy came over yesterday and stayed for about nine hours, and he trimmed an entire tray all by himself! He also moved around for me and brought me everything I needed to work beside him to cut moms and fill my cloner while in a relatively comfortable position. He followed direction well, and was eager to learn everything he could about how the op runs. His gf doesn't like him spending all this time at my place, but excuse me when I say *FUCK HER!!!* I've never met her, haven't liked her, and like her even less now. I am proud how my kid stands up to her as gently as possible, while firmly putting his foot down. He's already better with women than I am. This is the first time through countless injuries that I've needed help from ANYONE. It is only right that I am getting a little back from all I've given. Anyway, my kid is coming back tomorrow to help plant the new tray and finish up the harvest, and also clean and vacuum the house. It is great to be able to work and spend time together, non-stop great conversation and our bond is only getting stronger. I was hoping my surgery would be early this week, but it is being performed on July 8th. Fuck. I am going to have to give up a LOT of booked gigs, and that is a lot of money. Fortunately, I have talented and very eager colleagues that are happy to perform in my stead and make that money. I already gave up two gigs this last weekend to my married violinist gf, and she is very grateful for the work. I don't mind pain if I know it is leading to healing, it just sucks when it is for naught, or worse, causing more damage. So c'mon doc, fix my shit so I can get on with my life. I'm in a really strange sort of limbo right now. Again, hoping your week is going better than mine...


it sucks that it took a serious injury to make it happen, but bonding with your kid is maybe worth the injury?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 2, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I'm thinking you left out telling us about the shadows.
> 
> I used one of these when they replaced my knee, you might get the dr to Rx it for you.
> dont rush anything, get well.


hmmm....do i see a portable res cooler in the making?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 2, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it sucks that it took a serious injury to make it happen, but bonding with your kid is maybe worth the injury?



Nah, we were always close. Just getting closer since the injury, like most good relationships do when facing adversity together.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 2, 2021)

Crows eating crackers and a squirrel on the fence eating peanuts....


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 2, 2021)

Obepawn said:


> I read an article a couple years ago, where this lady started feeding a raven that would come to her balcony. After this, the raven, everyday, would bring the lady gifts, like shiny objects, metal, glass etc… in return for more food. Soon other ravens caught on and started do the same thing. Cool as shit.
> 
> Now when I see ravens and crows looking at me, think of them differently. It is said they have the intelligence of a seven year old…cool a scary at the same time. Lol





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yesterday's accomplishment.
> I should get paid by the hour for this - talk about time consuming.
> 
> View attachment 4933828View attachment 4933829


Great job dude....nice clean lines.....nice ornametals!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 2, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Crows eating crackers and a squirrel on the fence eating peanuts....
> View attachment 4935141


This one came by today  




I hate that lawnmower........


----------



## raratt (Jul 2, 2021)

Debating on whether I should accomplish something today or not. Need to take recycling in and get a new battery for the Toy. We'll see.


----------



## raratt (Jul 2, 2021)

I accomplished thinking about what I need to do, I did pick a bunch of tomatoes and spray a few weeds though.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 2, 2021)

went out with my girl last night, she just bought herself a S&W M&P M2.0 9MM, so we went to the local range and fired off a couple of boxes of ammo. She did great, especially considering it was her first time firing that pistol, hit the bull 3 times, and stayed in the main body mass every shot...i'm so proud...choking up...and i'm getting to like my hipoint carbine more and more, ten inside the 8 ring every time, as fast as i can fire it....of course, Bud's range is only 25 yards deep, but i'm pretty sure i could do that out to 65-70. there's a skeet shooting range, but you have to be a member, but fortunately, i know 3 or 4 members and one of them is usually up for blowing some shit up, gonna get with one of them and see how it does out to 100-120 yds, it's supposed to be good for that distance, if you can see the target...not sure if i can or not..may just need really big targets 

oh, and we ate at Quaker steak...which was better than i was expecting, and went to the Aquarium after.

thought this might ba an albino pup but the chick watching the area said they'd darken up as they got older


the penguins are usually pretty entertaining, but we were there close to closing time, guess they were tired

a young'un

this cuttle fish didn't like me taking his picture

so he hid and flipped me the bird

the mating dance of Mr. Crabs....those guys are 4 and 5 feet across the legs

jellyfish foreplay

stonefish, incredibly painful venom, possibly fatal to humans...

this lady was huge, 3 feet across the shell, 5 feet from front to back, but she just wouldn't come any closer


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 2, 2021)

Apparently I found the only place on the lost coast trail with cellphone service.

Also, found a couple rattlesnakes fucking on ol’ rattlesnake ridge

I found service…but not enough to upload pictures. But I will in a couple days when I get back


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 2, 2021)

Rest in piece little crow. You were a nice garden friend.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 2, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Apparently I found the only place on the lost coast trail with cellphone service.
> 
> Also, found a couple rattlesnakes fucking on ol’ rattlesnake ridge
> 
> I found service…but not enough to upload pictures. But I will in a couple days when I get back


Hell yeah dude. I’m jealous AF. Sounds like some serious fun.
Do you got this song on your ipod while you’re out there? I know i would .


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 2, 2021)

My son is going wedding in Santa Rosa Sunday, I picked him at Sac airport Wed, we just hung out and I had a great time.
Just got back from dropping him off at a house he and 6 friends rented for the Bachelor party that sits on the shores of crystal clear Clearlake.


----------



## DCcan (Jul 3, 2021)

I just realized that Sally Struthers hasn't tried to kill me in almost 2 years...laugh if you want, I have to. What a bizarre fate to be intertwined with.
She has a summer place on the coast, she usually pulls out in traffic, jaywalks, or opens her car door in front of me at least once or twice every summer. Never know where she will turn up, sometimes its 50 miles from her place.

She's a really bad driver and worse on foot, just never turns her head and looks.
I had a nightmare/PTSD last night. This is what I see all the time, try going to sleep after that. 
Welcome to my nightmare.


----------



## lokie (Jul 3, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I just realized that Sally Struthers hasn't tried to kill me in almost 2 years...laugh if you want, I have to. What a bizarre fate to be intertwined with.
> She has a summer place on the coast, she usually pulls out in traffic, jaywalks, or opens her car door in front of me at least once or twice every summer. Never know where she will turn up, sometimes its 50 miles from her place.
> 
> She's a really bad driver and worse on foot, just never turns her head and looks.
> ...


----------



## newgrow16 (Jul 3, 2021)

well, on Wednesday at Panguitch Lake Utah, second day of catch and release, I fished with my 43 year old son and his 10 year old daughter, morning and afternoon, final tally, 19 cutthroat and rainbow trout, what was better, the day before fishing with 4 granddaughter's:


----------



## raratt (Jul 3, 2021)

DVR #3 on it's way back to Directv, stuffed it in a box I had and put on a return label they sent to me. DTV tech came out and installed my new downgrade box that uses the main DVR in the livingroom to record on. Not a fan of the ATT buyout at all.


----------



## raratt (Jul 3, 2021)

Cleaned the sink and toilet in the front bathroom. Cleaned the stove top. Washed pans from last night and loaded the dishwasher after making breakfast. Picked some peaches. Picked up a couple super burrito's for dinner with the good sauce and a 30 pack. I'm done for today.


----------



## 420God (Jul 3, 2021)

I'm working at Road America for Nascar all weekend!


----------



## raratt (Jul 3, 2021)

420God said:


> I'm working at Road America for Nascar all weekend!
> View attachment 4935897View attachment 4935898View attachment 4935899View attachment 4935900


Watching it now, I'll look for you...lol.


----------



## 420God (Jul 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> Watching it now, I'll look for you...lol.


I'm behind turn 5. I'm here for the campers more than the race, there's a record turnout of people and all the sites are full. Nascar has their own safety team that handles the track but if they need backup I'm here.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 3, 2021)

420God said:


> I'm behind turn 5. I'm here for the campers more than the race, there's a record turnout of people and all the sites are full. Nascar has their own safety team that handles the track but if they need backup I'm here.


You're not there for the race.....you're there for the party


----------



## 420God (Jul 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You're not there for the race.....you're there for the party


Sadly I can't drink but we're having some relaxing smoke sessions around the campfire at night. I need to make my way to the center where the Pirelli girls are.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 3, 2021)

I finally got around to fixing my chainsaw that hasn't run in 3-4 years, found a kink in the fuel line that had gotten hard and cracked so I replaced the fuel line with some newfangled stuff that's supposed to last longer and cleaned everything up real nice- it's running real good now


----------



## DCcan (Jul 3, 2021)

I'd go to Nascar just to see the tractor trailers get parked again.
Those guys can squeeze those in spots that are physically impossible to fit, yet there it is.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2021)

420God said:


> I'm working at Road America for Nascar all weekend!
> View attachment 4935897View attachment 4935898View attachment 4935899View attachment 4935900


Love seeing your smiling face ;D


----------



## 420God (Jul 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Love seeing your smiling face ;D


Miss you guys! Been super busy lately. I've barely had time to even get out on the bike.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2021)

420God said:


> Miss you guys! Been super busy lately. I've barely had time to even get out on the bike.


Please tell me there has been time for women?


----------



## raratt (Jul 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Please tell me there has been time for women?


That's probably what has been keeping him busy...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> That's probably what has been keeping him busy...


That is what I'm hoping


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Please tell me there has been time for women?


Women? Plural? One has always been more than enough for me mentally. Women start an argument then in the middle they turn it around so men started it, we leave the toilet seat up, after we piss on it, and we don't take you out dancing like we used to....and we're all "But...but...but...fuck it, you're right, i suck"


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 3, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Women? Plural?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 3, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Women? Plural? One has always been more than enough for me mentally. Women start an argument then in the middle they turn it around so men started it, we leave the toilet seat up, after we piss on it, and we don't take you out dancing like we used to....and we're all "But...but...but...fuck it, you're right, i suck"
> View attachment 4936093


He has many many furrows to til, he was after all a farmer


----------



## go go kid (Jul 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> I did, found nothing.


nothing, if i could have taken a screen shot i would have done. unless its a differant rollitup, i noticed there was a .co.uk version not . org. that may explain it.

curious2garden, its part of an ongoing investigation, so i cant get any more info on whats happening, all i know is they have my computers and mobile phones, they took my parents computers and i pads n mobile phones too, is that legal?


----------



## go go kid (Jul 4, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Caught a very strange character on dock taking photos. He was very smoked up!View attachment 4934242View attachment 4934243View attachment 4934245


looks like a flasher to me, well dodgy lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2021)

go go kid said:


> nothing, if i could have taken a screen shot i would have done. unless its a differant rollitup, i noticed there was a .co.uk version not . org. that may explain it.
> 
> curious2garden, its part of an ongoing investigation, so i cant get any more info on whats happening, all i know is they have my computers and mobile phones, they took my parents computers and i pads n mobile phones too, is that legal?


Sadly, probably, have you lawyered up? If not do so. They can do all the challenges for you. I only know a little about English common law hun. You need someone who knows what passes for current statutory law (or the English equivalent). Best of luck and please let me know how it goes for you.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 4, 2021)

I had a great lawyer, but he retired recently

I used to fix his dictation machines and I always treated him right, so he reciprocated

He was frightening in appearance, which is a plus


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 5, 2021)

So glad the fireworks stopped, I'm sure they'll have another pretty-flashy-boom-boom session again tonight  Going to the hospital tomorrow for a mandatory covid test for my surgery on Thursday. It is SO hard to take those fucking stairs, I wish that they could have someone come to my place, but it's Medicaid, so that's not gonna happen. The good news is that although the surgery is scheduled for general anesthesia, they're sending me home the same day.
I just put in my first Jewel-Osco grocery delivery order, $20 off and free delivery! It was so easy to shop online at their site. I let them know that I need all groceries carried up to my 3rd floor apartment, or forget the order. If they leave it downstairs, it may as well be delivered to another state. If this actually works out I will do most of my grocery shopping online from now on. I fucking HATE going in to shop for groceries. Fingers crossed...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 5, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> So glad the fireworks stopped, I'm sure they'll have another pretty-flashy-boom-boom session again tonight  Going to the hospital tomorrow for a mandatory covid test for my surgery on Thursday. It is SO hard to take those fucking stairs, I wish that they could have someone come to my place, but it's Medicaid, so that's not gonna happen. The good news is that although the surgery is scheduled for general anesthesia, they're sending me home the same day.
> I just put in my first Jewel-Osco grocery delivery order, $20 off and free delivery! It was so easy to shop online at their site. I let them know that I need all groceries carried up to my 3rd floor apartment, or forget the order. If they leave it downstairs, it may as well be delivered to another state. If this actually works out I will do most of my grocery shopping online from now on. I fucking HATE going in to shop for groceries. Fingers crossed...


Did they give you any idea of what to expect for recovery? How long until you can ride again?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 5, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> So glad the fireworks stopped, I'm sure they'll have another pretty-flashy-boom-boom session again tonight  Going to the hospital tomorrow for a mandatory covid test for my surgery on Thursday. It is SO hard to take those fucking stairs, I wish that they could have someone come to my place, but it's Medicaid, so that's not gonna happen. The good news is that although the surgery is scheduled for general anesthesia, they're sending me home the same day.
> I just put in my first Jewel-Osco grocery delivery order, $20 off and free delivery! It was so easy to shop online at their site. I let them know that I need all groceries carried up to my 3rd floor apartment, or forget the order. If they leave it downstairs, it may as well be delivered to another state. If this actually works out I will do most of my grocery shopping online from now on. I fucking HATE going in to shop for groceries. Fingers crossed...


Best of luck bro...Your rehab may take a while, you might try one of these, best $600 i've spent....





__





Pride Travel Pro 3-Wheel - Pride 3-Wheel Travel Scooters


Our customers love the Travel Pro! It has Pride quality, easy maneuverability, and with a low, low price, the Travel Pro is a consistent winner. Its compact, three-wheel styling makes for a sharp...



www.spinlife.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 5, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Best of luck bro...Your rehab may take a while, you might try one of these, best $600 i've spent....
> View attachment 4937216
> 
> 
> ...


Pride scooter needs a pride flag... and a redbull helmet.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pride scooter needs a pride flag... and a redbull helmet.


It also needs the ability to climb stairs to a third floor apartment


----------



## doublejj (Jul 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It also needs the ability to climb stairs to a third floor apartment


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2021)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4937229


I don't think that will fit!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It also needs the ability to climb stairs to a third floor apartment


Holy crap they make one! 






Probably take a week to climb three floors. Maybe coordinate grocery delivery and catch a piggy back


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pride scooter needs a pride flag... and a redbull helmet.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 5, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> View attachment 4937242


ridin' dirty. 

I want one!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Holy crap they make one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course, unfortunately first iteration is tracks. He'd spend more time working on it than running it upstairs. 




1:07


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Of course, unfortunately first iteration is tracks. He'd spend more time working on it than running it upstairs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could totally picture Tyler riding that like he was Slim Pickens from Dr. Strangelove, slinging baggies as he rides by.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 5, 2021)

No stairs! only option,




Got to take care of your mind and relax order one of these as well,


----------



## doublejj (Jul 5, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> No stairs! only option,
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937249


Yeah stairs are gonna be a major obstacle for a while.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I could totally picture Tyler riding that like he was Slim Pickens from Dr. Strangelove, slinging baggies as he rides by.


Dual purpose too, on his busking it could collect the money  then he could ride away on it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Dual purpose too, on his busking it could collect the money  then he could ride away on it.


Oh the possibilities.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Holy crap they make one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My buddies dad has a tracked wheelchair. He uses it in the winter and during hunting season. Similar to this


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did they give you any idea of what to expect for recovery? How long until you can ride again?


4-6 months seems to be the consensus. A big factor seems to be how seriously I take the rehab/physical therapy. My buddy who had a similar injury said that I need to work my ass off to rehab the leg, which I definitely will. I'm not so concerned with when I'll be able to ride as I am about when I'll be able to play my scheduled gigs. As long as I am able to bend my leg enough to get it in the car, and able to push my cart of equipment to the gig, I'll be fine. I'm in the process of giving away next weekend's gigs to eager colleagues, it is a different kind of pain.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 5, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Best of luck bro...Your rehab may take a while, you might try one of these, best $600 i've spent....
> View attachment 4937216
> 
> 
> ...


for shopping, I tie a short piece of light line to the front of a shopping cart and leave enough loop to put over the backrest and pull it around like a trailer...works good even at Costco.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> My buddies dad has a tracked wheelchair. He uses it in the winter and during hunting season. Similar to this


Does he use deer guts to grease the treads of his tank?

Anyone know who said something very similar? (not singlemalt he knows everything)


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> 4-6 months seems to be the consensus. A big factor seems to be how seriously I take the rehab/physical therapy. My buddy who had a similar injury said that I need to work my ass off to rehab the leg, which I definitely will. I'm not so concerned with when I'll be able to ride as I am about when I'll be able to play my scheduled gigs. As long as I am able to bend my leg enough to get it in the car, and able to push my cart of equipment to the gig, I'll be fine. I'm in the process of giving away next weekend's gigs to eager colleagues, it is a different kind of pain.


I was able to drive with my full leg in an immobilizer. You angle your leg at 45 degrees to get in the car and you can use your foot for gas although not easily for braking. I used my left leg to break. It wasn't a standard as you can't get your clutch far enough in using your left foot's heel (don't even ask)

Edited to add: This could be possible if you have long feet. Unfortunately I had room back then in size 6 shoes LOL I felt like a child if I wore the 5 1/2's that actually fit right.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 5, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> So glad the fireworks stopped, I'm sure they'll have another pretty-flashy-boom-boom session again tonight  Going to the hospital tomorrow for a mandatory covid test for my surgery on Thursday. It is SO hard to take those fucking stairs, I wish that they could have someone come to my place, but it's Medicaid, so that's not gonna happen. The good news is that although the surgery is scheduled for general anesthesia, they're sending me home the same day.
> I just put in my first Jewel-Osco grocery delivery order, $20 off and free delivery! It was so easy to shop online at their site. I let them know that I need all groceries carried up to my 3rd floor apartment, or forget the order. If they leave it downstairs, it may as well be delivered to another state. If this actually works out I will do most of my grocery shopping online from now on. I fucking HATE going in to shop for groceries. Fingers crossed...


but the grocery store is like the african savana for MILFS.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Holy crap they make one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, but i bet you that bastard is more than 600 bills


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I was able to drive with my full leg in an immobilizer. You angle your leg at 45 degrees to get in the car and you can use your foot for gas although not easily for braking. I used my left leg to break. It wasn't a standard as you can't get your clutch far enough in using your left foot's heel (don't even ask)
> 
> Edited to add: This could be possible if you have long feet. Unfortunately I had room back then in size 6 shoes LOL I felt like a child if I wore the 5 1/2's that actually fit right.


That is great news! They say I'll start with a hinged knee brace, so that should be easier than the full leg immobilizer. Maybe I can actually play the rest of my gigs in July after this next weekend. As long as there is not too much pain while sitting and playing. That would be awesome.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 5, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> but the grocery store is like the african savana for MILFS.....



Lol! I think I'll have to order in the prostitutes for a while. It's pricey, but worth it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I was able to drive with my full leg in an immobilizer. You angle your leg at 45 degrees to get in the car and you can use your foot for gas although not easily for braking. I used my left leg to break. It wasn't a standard as you can't get your clutch far enough in using your left foot's heel (don't even ask)
> 
> Edited to add: This could be possible if you have long feet. Unfortunately I had room back then in size 6 shoes LOL I felt like a child if I wore the 5 1/2's that actually fit right.


Kinda like driving in ski boots


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 5, 2021)

Just got my Jewel order! It arrived via Door Dash, and they carried it right to my apartment door. I got to take my time bringing everything in via my little rolling table. I'm pretty sure I'll be doing the vast majority of my grocery shopping this way even when healthy. What a world.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Does he use deer guts to grease the treads of his tank?
> 
> Anyone know who said something very similar? (not singlemalt he knows everything)


GSP


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> That is great news! They say I'll start with a hinged knee brace, so that should be easier than the full leg immobilizer. Maybe I can actually play the rest of my gigs in July after this next weekend. As long as there is not too much pain while sitting and playing. That would be awesome.


Yup like I was saying as you work hard the physical therapist will unlock it so you have a greater degree of freedom in one plane. Luckily it will hurt enough you really won't be tempted to over use it.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Just got my Jewel order! It arrived via Door Dash, and they carried it right to my apartment door. I got to take my time bringing everything in via my little rolling table. I'm pretty sure I'll be doing the vast majority of my grocery shopping this way even when healthy. What a world.


I read that as *even when wealthy LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> GSP


Yup, it was amazing some of the stuff he said!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 5, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Just got my Jewel order! It arrived via Door Dash, and they carried it right to my apartment door. I got to take my time bringing everything in via my little rolling table. I'm pretty sure I'll be doing the vast majority of my grocery shopping this way even when healthy. What a world.


bad things come in threes, you got shmeared, my friend Josh just got hit head on on his scooter, fucked his leg up bad, he's still in surgery (this just happened last night) our friend April got a picture of his scooter about 75% under the car, i'll get her to forward it to me and post it....so....there's still one hanging....as i head out the door to deliver weed on my scooter.....insert Jaws music here.....


----------



## raratt (Jul 5, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> but the grocery store is like the african savana for MILFS.....


You been hangin' out in the frozen food section again?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> You been hangin' out in the frozen food section again?


that's the only place the magic pick up line works....

https://getyarn.io/yarn-clip/d620178b-0c4b-432c-9a99-a9be2c0c06ef


----------



## raratt (Jul 5, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's the only place the magic pick up line works....


"The turkey's done."?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> bad things come in threes, you got shmeared, my friend Josh just got hit head on on his scooter, fucked his leg up bad, he's still in surgery (this just happened last night) our friend April got a picture of his scooter about 75% under the car, i'll get her to forward it to me and post it....so....there's still one hanging....as i head out the door to deliver weed on my scooter.....insert Jaws music here.....


I hope things turn out well for your friend.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yup, it was amazing some of the stuff he said!


One of the great battlefield commanders in our history.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 5, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> bad things come in threes, you got shmeared, my friend Josh just got hit head on on his scooter, fucked his leg up bad, he's still in surgery (this just happened last night) our friend April got a picture of his scooter about 75% under the car, i'll get her to forward it to me and post it....so....there's still one hanging....as i head out the door to deliver weed on my scooter.....insert Jaws music here.....


well, i made it back in almost one piece, lost my new glasses somewhere along the way, but i think they're at my friends house...hope they're at my friends house...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> "The turkey's done."?


personally, i'd go with "you gonna stuff that?"


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 5, 2021)

So far  be back in a few for the rest of story


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2021)

I finally got a nap in preparation for tonight's barrage.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 6, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> View attachment 4937242


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> My buddies dad has a tracked wheelchair. He uses it in the winter and during hunting season. Similar to this


I'd like an electric bean bag chair with an awning.... and a taser.



Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, but i bet you that bastard is more than 600 bills


$40k 








Scewo BRO: Stair-climbing wheelchair allows disabled people to be more independent


Scewo Bro is an independently balancing and stair-climbing wheelchair. It provides more independence and flexibility for disabled people.




www.startupselfie.net


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd like an electric bean bag chair with an awning.... and a taser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure @DarkWeb could whip him up something


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm sure @DarkWeb could whip him up something





DarkWeb said:


>


That's not a beanbag chair. Like this... with grapes and maybe someone to feed them to me.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's not a beanbag chair. Like this... with grapes and maybe someone to feed them to me.


No chocolate?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> No chocolate?


Too warm, it would melt.

Have you tried cotton candy grapes? Is there anything California can't do?









The Cotton Candy Grape: A Sweet Spin On Designer Fruit


Grapes that taste like cotton candy? No, it's not a GMO experiment but rather the result of good old-fashioned plant-breeding techniques. One scientist has already brought these sweet treats to the market and hopes our grape choices will one day be as varied as our apple choices.




www.npr.org





Those and Sapphire grapes go for over $10 a pound here.


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is there anything California can't do?


Figure out how to make it rain.


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2021)

Hacked off the peach branches that were hanging over the back fence and harvested whatever didn't fall off. That tree needs some serious pruning this winter, shouldn't have put it off last winter. Might have not lost as many branches, lesson learned.


----------



## go go kid (Jul 6, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Sadly, probably, have you lawyered up? If not do so. They can do all the challenges for you. I only know a little about English common law hun. You need someone who knows what passes for current statutory law (or the English equivalent). Best of luck and please let me know how it goes for you.


its an on going investigation whatever that means. there only interested in two chemicals i have. i should add that theyve been trying to do me for making meth amphetamine for neigh on 11 years now. i have never or will never try to make anything like that, it just sucks that the chemicals i use for the buisness are the same as the ones used to make it aparantly.
anyway. just spent a wonderfull day in the polly tunnels weeding and pruneing the tomatoes and peppers.

watching and feeding the birds, theyve just had there first lot of young, so ive been watching the parents teaching the younguns where to get some food from, i love watching the young birds, it makes me so happy.
we have some young woodpeckers feeding at the bird station. the parents teaching the young woodpeckers where to get there peanunts and sunflowert hearts from, just wish they would stay long enough for me to get some photoes so i can show you, but maybe if im patient enough i may get a shot off.
whats everyone been up to today?


----------



## go go kid (Jul 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> Hacked off the peach branches that were hanging over the back fence and harvested whatever didn't fall off. That tree needs some serious pruning this winter, shouldn't have put it off last winter. Might have not lost as many branches, lesson learned.


yes, you have to stay on top of them or you miss out on a bettyer harvest, shame you cant just let them get on with it. but thats cultivated peaches for you


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Too warm, it would melt.
> 
> Have you tried cotton candy grapes? Is there anything California can't do?
> 
> ...


----------



## go go kid (Jul 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's not a beanbag chair. Like this... with grapes and maybe someone to feed them to me.


better not show my girlfriend that of shell want one for sure, although i wouldnt mind feeding her grtapes chilled out in that


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2021)

go go kid said:


> its an on going investigation whatever that means. there only interested in two chemicals i have. i should add that theyve been trying to do me for making meth amphetamine for neigh on 11 years now. i have never or will never try to make anything like that, it just sucks that the chemicals i use for the buisness are the same as the ones used to make it aparantly.
> anyway. just spent a wonderfull day in the polly tunnels weeding and pruneing the tomatoes and peppers.
> 
> watching and feeding the birds, theyve just had there first lot of young, so ive been watching the parents teaching the younguns where to get some food from, i love watching the young birds, it makes me so happy.
> ...


I have a leucistic raven (partial albino) and I can't get a good picture of her. I can take a picture but she looks black and just a little dirty. I keep hoping and watching.


----------



## newgrow16 (Jul 7, 2021)

Yesterday's drive through the wildlife preserve in the Black Hills:

White Tailed Deer, Mule Deer, Pronghorn, Mule and calf, two mountain goats and Buffalo, not bad, driving around as the sun lower's itself into horizon.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2021)

Slept last night! They knocked off shelling around 10 PM WOOT!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Slept last night! They knocked off shelling around 10 PM WOOT!


Think that's it until labour day?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Think that's it until labour day?


I'm a pessimist that knows my neighbors, so no. It will be sporadic. I can do sporadic.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm a pessimist that knows my neighbors, so no. It will be sporadic. I can do sporadic.


bummer are you allowed to light off fireworks whenever you want?


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jul 7, 2021)

Today started with the cloning of 20 individual girls, yeah. Now I must chop 20 said girls, boo. Some asshole keeps having more plants than he can handle, me. This effort will buy me about a month of grow space.?. At 60 days, I test, only then will I cull the undesirables. If this wasn't fun, it would be a job...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> bummer are you allowed to light off fireworks whenever you want?


I'm in CA so theoretically there are laws against everything.

Open carry a gun, no!
Drink in public, no!
Light off safe and sane fireworks, no!
Dog off a leash, no!
Smoke pot in public, no!
Smoke cigarettes in public, no!
Sex in public, no!
Drinking soda can get you expelled from school!

I could go on but it's boring. Suffice to say I live in a small corner of California where during this and the NYE holiday you can open carry your AR-15 while wearing a sidearm and a bandolera, from yard to yard drinking free alcohol and eating BBQ, while your brace of pitbulls runs wild behind you and you light your shells from your cigarette while puffing on your joint. Then you throw stadium shells at the houses of people you don't like.

I had zero stadium shells lobbed at my house. They like me ;D

We laugh at bottle rockets, we sneer at the law. This season starts around Memorial day ebbs and flows through New Years Eve where it begins again with vigor and goes through Memorial day where it experiences a spring renewal and begins again.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd like an electric bean bag chair with an awning.... and a taser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yow....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's not a beanbag chair. Like this... with grapes and maybe someone to feed them to me.


that's not a bean bag chair...that's a bean bag sofa.....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 7, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's not a bean bag chair...that's a bean bag sofa.....


It is so comfortable. 








King Sofa - Faux Leather


What's better than the King? How about 2 Kings?! Throw out that old boring sofa that doesn't convert to anything and replace it with a patented CordaRoy's King Sofa - the only sofa that converts to two king size beds! Yes, you read correctly. This giant, cloud-like sofa has two king-size foam...




cordaroys.com


----------



## raratt (Jul 7, 2021)

Took 6 bags of cans in, before that would have gotten me $100 easy, now it's $75. We are getting bent over a barrel with the "deposit".
Picked up a new battery for the Toy, price on that sure as hell didn't go down.
Making BLT's again for dinner because I have glorious home grown tomatoes.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> Took 6 bags of cans in, before that would have gotten me $100 easy, now it's $75. We are getting bent over a barrel with the "deposit".
> Picked up a new battery for the Toy, price on that sure as hell didn't go down.
> Making BLT's again for dinner because I have glorious home grown tomatoes.


What changed with the cans?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 7, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What changed with the cans?


Price fixing, the State and collusion. Recycling has been in effect for years now so folks are used to it and have no say.You are charged a 5 cent recycle tax per can but you never get it back. It's become big business and price is determined by buyer
edit: it's become away to make money but not for the consumer; cities now have recycle with trash pickup and that is a way for the pickup outfit to make more money. It's complicated but it's effectively a tax on the consumer and free money for some other entity


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 7, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Price fixing, the State and collusion. Recycling has been in effect for years now so folks are used to it and have no say.You are charged a 5 cent recycle tax per can but you never get it back. It's become big business and price is determined by buyer
> edit: it's become away to make money but not for the consumer; cities now have recycle with trash pickup and that is a way for the pickup outfit to make more money. It's complicated but it's effectively a tax on the consumer and free money for some other entity


We are in the same boat. I call it tax, they call it deposit......same shit.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 7, 2021)

Got home from work in time to save a bumblebee from drowning in the birdbath.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 7, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Got home from work in time to save a bumblebee from drowning in the birdbath.


BBLM.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 7, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> bad things come in threes, you got shmeared, my friend Josh just got hit head on on his scooter, fucked his leg up bad, he's still in surgery (this just happened last night) our friend April got a picture of his scooter about 75% under the car, i'll get her to forward it to me and post it....so....there's still one hanging....as i head out the door to deliver weed on my scooter.....insert Jaws music here.....



Josh's scooter, they're going to have to insert pins in his knee, or whats left of his knee....you guys can be physical therapy buddies, Tyler


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> BBLM.


Even if they’re not as buoyant as regular bees.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 7, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Even if they’re not as buoyant as regular bees.


that sounds like a "Beeist" attitude...did you just assume that Bee's buoyancy?...


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 7, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that sounds like a "Beeist" attitude...did you just assume that Bee's buoyancy?...


I referred to this famous instance.









Al Campanis - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## manfredo (Jul 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> Took 6 bags of cans in, before that would have gotten me $100 easy, now it's $75. We are getting bent over a barrel with the "deposit".
> Picked up a new battery for the Toy, price on that sure as hell didn't go down.
> Making BLT's again for dinner because I have glorious home grown tomatoes.


Apparently the same is happenin g here. My buddy today was saying the return place has been packed the last several times he went so he didn't wait in line, but they have reduced the price of deposits. It's supposed to be 5 cents but a lot of places were paying 6.5 or 7 cents...Now all back to 5 and they can't hire help.

WTF is happening to this country world ?? On the news tonight the next thing that's going to take a serious increase in price....Food, of course!


----------



## manfredo (Jul 7, 2021)

Oh boy...Thunderstorms, power is flickering, brown outs....Good night!!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 7, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I referred to this famous instance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i remembered the quote, but not who said it


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 7, 2021)

'87-'88 was a bad year for noted Greek-American sports figures; '88 Jimmy the Greek stuck his foot in mouth too


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Josh's scooter, they're going to have to insert pins in his knee, or whats left of his knee....you guys can be physical therapy buddies, Tyler


Scrub out his plate number Roger!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Scrub out his plate number Roger!


i suppose...but i doubt he'll be using it again...
there, that better?


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Scrub out his plate number Roger!


That’s nearly as bad as one of the Aussie thread blokes putting a pic up of the new light he brought with his name and address on the box in the pic.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Apparently the same is happenin g here. My buddy today was saying the return place has been packed the last several times he went so he didn't wait in line, but they have reduced the price of deposits. It's supposed to be 5 cents but a lot of places were paying 6.5 or 7 cents...Now all back to 5 and they can't hire help.
> 
> WTF is happening to this country world ?? On the news tonight the next thing that's going to take a serious increase in price....Food, of course!


They bettter not up the price of chicken biryani, I draw a line at biryani.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Oh boy...Thunderstorms, power is flickering, brown outs....Good night!!


Good luck!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 7, 2021)

Top dressed my outdoor ladies tonight with a mixture of composts and potting soil. One of the composts was from a tree that was removed which was over 100 years old, the stuff has red wigglers in it!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i suppose...but i doubt he'll be using it again...
> there, that better?


It was such bad crash it changed his name and address too?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It was such bad crash it changed his name and address too?


i guess i'm just kind of oblivious to bad intentions...i'm an asshole, but apparently i'm an asshole who means well and doesn't run around trying to fuck people over.
is it really that easy to find someones identity from a license plate? if it is, i'd think more people would be getting shot. plenty of people crazy enough to look that shit up if you cut them off...
if its the cops, Josh doesn't grow, far as i know he doesn't do anything shady...and i'm pretty sure they know who i am, and just don't think i'm worth wasting their time on, but point taken, just because it seems far fetched to me doesn't make it impossible, or even unlikely....president trump was a thing....and i didn't think anything was more unlikely than that


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 8, 2021)

Going in for surgery this morning. If I don't post again, something went wrong. In which case, it's been real, mofos. Glad I met you guys. Peace out, and behave yourselves...


----------



## go go kid (Jul 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm a pessimist that knows my neighbors, so no. It will be sporadic. I can do sporadic.





curious2garden said:


> I'm in CA so theoretically there are laws against everything.
> 
> Open carry a gun, no!
> Drink in public, no!
> ...


they lob fireworks at houses, thats criminal. i would never dream of doing such a thing. sounds awfull, i almost said horses as i misread it at first lol


----------



## go go kid (Jul 8, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Going in for surgery this morning. If I don't post again, something went wrong. In which case, it's been real, mofos. Glad I met you guys. Peace out, and behave yourselves...


oh what, is it that serious? think posative man, you will pull through and be posting and growing in no time at all. good luck


----------



## go go kid (Jul 8, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's not a bean bag chair...that's a bean bag sofa.....


yep, i showed my girlfriend and she now wants one as long as i feed her grapes and keep her wine glass filled lo. your wish is my comand my lady


----------



## go go kid (Jul 8, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Got home from work in time to save a bumblebee from drowning in the birdbath.


love it, im glad im not the only one, i spend quite a bit of the day rescuing bugs from our water buts


----------



## go go kid (Jul 8, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Going in for surgery this morning. If I don't post again, something went wrong. In which case, it's been real, mofos. Glad I met you guys. Peace out, and behave yourselves...


promise i wont do anything you wouldent do


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2021)

How are the ladies doing @go go kid


----------



## go go kid (Jul 8, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> How are the ladies doing @go go kid


got busted so no more ladies sadly


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2021)

go go kid said:


> got busted so no more ladies sadly


Ok I just seen on the news about a very large bust out there in California


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2021)

go go kid said:


> got busted so no more ladies sadly


So very sorry for your loss


----------



## go go kid (Jul 8, 2021)

THANX YES ITS A BUMMER, BUT LIFE GO'S ON, ITS PART OF AN ONGOING INVESTIGATION, so i dont know how long it will go on for. heres hopeing its a swift one.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2021)

I did not believe that was even possible to be busted in California


----------



## go go kid (Jul 8, 2021)

no, im from the uk across the pond where we have outdated laws on flower growing. were doing the police a favour taking money out of organised crime too, you would have thaught by now the law would have changed. i dont think it will be long though, everyones doing it and its just a waste of police time, taxpayers money and the courts time too


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 8, 2021)

go go kid said:


> no, im from the uk across the pond where we have outdated laws on flower growing. were doing the police a favour taking money out of organised crime too, you would have thaught by now the law would have changed. i dont think it will be long though, everyones doing it and its just a waste of police time, taxpayers money and the courts time too


My bad I was thinking that you were someone else on here it's happening to slow but it has started


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Going in for surgery this morning. If I don't post again, something went wrong. In which case, it's been real, mofos. Glad I met you guys. Peace out, and behave yourselves...


Good luck today Tyler.


----------



## lokie (Jul 8, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> That’s nearly as bad as one of the Aussie thread blokes putting a pic up of the new light he brought with his name and address on the box in the pic.


I have seen dog pics where the tag on the collar was clearly readable. 
Phone and address included.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good luck today Tyler.


Yes, good luck and a speedy as possible recovery!!

I don't think I told you guys what happened to me yesterday. On my e-bike ride, cruising along on a back road about 20 mph, nice and quiet, a black bear jumps out in front of me, no more than 15' ahead...and probably more like 10'. I lock the brakes, it looks at me and does a quick 180 back into the woods, and I get the hell out of there. I go up a mile to the end of the road and turn around, and on the way back, there it is again in the middle of the road. Now I'm 100' away, so I get out my phone for as pic...But he was shy and scooted back into the woods. It was a cub, but mama must have been near. 

First time ever seeing one alive around here. One got hit in front of my house a decade ago, so I knew they were here...They must be really sly!

Happy Thursday...I didn't sleep well, thinking about my real estate meeting this afternoon...Ugh!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 8, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Going in for surgery this morning. If I don't post again, something went wrong. In which case, it's been real, mofos. Glad I met you guys. Peace out, and behave yourselves...


By now you should be under the knife if you're the first case on the schedule. You'll be back Tyler  BTW every man gets an erection under general and we pull the sheet to make sure your body is completely aligned (since you can't move) and to prep you. So think about all the nurses whose day you just made  flying that freak flag proudly.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> By now you should be under the knife if you're the first case on the schedule. You'll be back Tyler  BTW every man gets an erection under general and we pull the sheet to make sure your body is completely aligned (since you can't move) and to prep you. So think about all the nurses whose day you just made  flying that freak flag proudly.


 No way! lol that's hilarious!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yes, good luck and a speedy as possible recovery!!
> 
> I don't think I told you guys what happened to me yesterday. On my e-bike ride, cruising along on a back road about 20 mph, nice and quiet, a black bear jumps out in front of me, no more than 15' ahead...and probably more like 10'. I lock the brakes, it looks at me and does a quick 180 back into the woods, and I get the hell out of there. I go up a mile to the end of the road and turn around, and on the way back, there it is again in the middle of the road. Now I'm 100' away, so I get out my phone for as pic...But he was shy and scooted back into the woods. It was a cub, but mama must have been near.
> 
> ...


How is your hand doing? I'm kinda surprised you can ride with it all stitched up. Fingers crossed it goes smoothly for you today.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> By now you should be under the knife if you're the first case on the schedule. You'll be back Tyler  BTW every man gets an erection under general and we pull the sheet to make sure your body is completely aligned (since you can't move) and to prep you. So think about all the nurses whose day you just made  flying that freak flag proudly.


I wondered about the catheter install procedure....I know I didn't like the catheter removal and made the nurse thoroughly explain how it works before she ripped it from my groin.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No way! lol that's hilarious!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I wondered about the catheter install procedure....I know I didn't like the catheter removal and made the nurse thoroughly explain how it works before she ripped it from my groin.


I've never seen a catheter placed for a knee. But who knows if they like Tyler's equipment enough they might make an exception  realize I specialized in neurosurgery and didn't see a lot of knees and we placed catheters in everyone because we were neurosurgery ;D (actually no one with mere burr holes received a catheter either unless they were there because of a massive bleed or major trauma)


----------



## manfredo (Jul 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How is your hand doing? I'm kinda surprised you can ride with it all stitched up. Fingers crossed it goes smoothly for you today.


It's doing good. Still tender inside... 2 more days and the stitches come out. 

Cool weather is here at least. We had another severe storm last night, but I missed most of the rain, just really severe wind...even blew my gas grill and metal picnic table out of the patio, and the chairs were long gone!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 8, 2021)

go go kid said:


> they lob fireworks at houses, thats criminal. i would never dream of doing such a thing. sounds awfull, i almost said horses as i misread it at first lol


Living in Los Angeles is criminal  we muddle along in spite of it. Have a good day and stay safe go go.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It's doing good. Still tender inside... 2 more days and the stitches come out.
> 
> Cool weather is here at least. We had another severe storm last night, but I missed most of the rain, just really severe wind...even blew my gas grill and metal picnic table out of the patio, and the chairs were long gone!


That base of your thumb may need a few more days or even another week, especially after you worked in that glove and disturbed them. You don't want them to dehisce (come apart) then they either butterfly them or at the base of your thumb should re-suture.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It's doing good. Still tender inside... 2 more days and the stitches come out.
> 
> Cool weather is here at least. We had another severe storm last night, but I missed most of the rain, just really severe wind...even blew my gas grill and metal picnic table out of the patio, and the chairs were long gone!


That's fast! Has it even been a week yet? I guess the bigger question, have you bought a step ladder yet?


----------



## go go kid (Jul 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I wondered about the catheter install procedure....I know I didn't like the catheter removal and made the nurse thoroughly explain how it works before she ripped it from my groin.


they just ripped mine out, stung like a mother fucker, couldent piss right for days and it hurt like hell, but soon rectified itself happily


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 8, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's not a bean bag chair...that's a bean bag sofa.....


I had one of those when I was in school. Not quite that big tho. Super comfy!


----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2021)

So it begins again, at least it is forecast to be rather brief.



I should probably try to get the rest of the peaches off the tree today before it gets hot. I'm not going to be using a chair and table to climb on though. At least if I fall it will be on a lawn, should provide some cushioning. Mornin all, dog wants back inside.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's fast! Has it even been a week yet? I guess the bigger question, have you bought a step ladder yet?


My guess is he has many ladders in myriad sizes.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That base of your thumb may need a few more days or even another week, especially after you worked in that glove and disturbed them. You don't want them to dehisce (come apart) then they either butterfly them or at the base of your thumb should re-suture.


Yes I was thinking the same. It's been 8 days today. You were right though, she did a better job on the smaller one. The one at the base of my thumb could have been a little tighter, but it was a big opening...That one looks like it might need a few more days.


Laughing Grass said:


> That's fast! Has it even been a week yet? I guess the bigger question, have you bought a step ladder yet?


haha...that's the good thing about an accident like this. I will have a reminder to be more careful for hopefully, the rest of my life!


curious2garden said:


> My guess is he has many ladders in myriad sizes.


many, many, and I don't even like heights! 

It was totally me being lazy. It was hot and I didn't feel like walking 50' to the garage and back, when a chair was right there.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jul 8, 2021)

Set up a 3x3 tent to hold back my next flower run. Ducted it to another 3X3 and ducted both to the exterior. It seems my girls want another 2 weeks in flower. Always listen to your girls!!!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good luck today Tyler.


Good luck!


----------



## lusidghost (Jul 8, 2021)

I spent a chunk of the day rerouting and organizing wires and setting up timers to flip my plants tonight. I also fiddled with a bunch of blumats and setup a little clone station for potential mothers. 

I felt on a roll, so I decided to swap out my smaller AC for the bigger one I put in my son's room. While I was doing so, I accidentally dropped the bigger one out of my second story bedroom window. It landed on a stone wall and and exploded into a bunch of pieces. So then I had to go to Lowes and get another one to make my arctic happy. Now I'm chillin in a nice cool house smoking hard and watching live Grateful Dead videos.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 8, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I spent a chunk of the day rerouting and organizing wires and setting up timers to flip my plants tonight. I also fiddled with a bunch of blumats and setup a little clone station for potential mothers.
> 
> I felt on a roll, so I decided to swap out my smaller AC for the bigger one I put in my son's room. While I was doing so, I accidentally dropped the bigger one out of my second story bedroom window. It landed on a stone wall and and exploded into a bunch of pieces. So then I had to go to Lowes and get another one to make my arctic happy. Now I'm chillin in a nice cool house smoking hard and watching live Grateful Dead videos.


Ouch


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 8, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Ouch


Least it didn't drop on a Mr. Mr. Lady.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 9, 2021)

Took thee most heinous duece today …. 3 flusher


----------



## shroomhaze (Jul 9, 2021)

Its only 9.30 AM and I already took the biggest shit of my life from eating trash fast food yesterday feel amazzing


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 9, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Least it didn't drop on a Mr. Mr. Lady.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Took thee most heinous duece today …. 3 flusher


Oh c'mon until you have to get the plunger out you're not even close!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Oh c'mon until you have to get the plunger out you're not even close!


Dropping those ones that look like a Dachshund with no legs you need one of these too...

_Edit: Sorry, BobB_


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Dropping those ones that like like a Dachshund with no legs you need one of these too...
> View attachment 4940005


What climate change and water rationing have reduced us to


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 9, 2021)

You can tell this is an old folks home when most convo's revolve around pooping.


----------



## II69II (Jul 9, 2021)

I got in and out of the DMV in 10 minutes today. Was exhilarating.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2021)

II69II said:


> I got in and out of the DMV in 10 minutes today. Was exhilarating.


The word miraculous comes to mind.


----------



## II69II (Jul 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The word miraculous comes to mind.


It really felt that way, I had just set aside a minimum of 2 hours alone with my thoughts and maybe some memes. Idk what yo do with all this extra time. My brain is overdosed with serotonin and Im just sitting. On a bus.


----------



## raratt (Jul 9, 2021)

Damn, quarter to 9 and I had to close up the house and turn on the AC, gonna get ugly out there today.


----------



## II69II (Jul 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> Damn, quarter to 9 and I had to close up the house and turn on the AC, gonna get ugly out there today.


Damn 3 days of rain where Im at, you werent kidding. I might collect some water, but Im closing my windows and shit too.


----------



## raratt (Jul 9, 2021)

I decided to go ahead and try to sell the peaches, hey for $1.25 a pound the size shouldn't really matter, I've heard that before anyway.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> size shouldn't really matter


that's what she said


----------



## Autodoctor (Jul 9, 2021)

I at least didn’t wake up dead


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 9, 2021)

II69II said:


> It really felt that way, I had just set aside a minimum of 2 hours alone with my thoughts and maybe some memes. Idk what yo do with all this extra time. My brain is overdosed with serotonin and Im just sitting. On a bus.


Complete the awesome with tacos.


----------



## go go kid (Jul 9, 2021)

Autodoctor said:


> I at least didn’t wake up dead


are you living day to day? sounds awfull but at least every day is a blessing


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2021)

Did someone say tacos?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Did someone say tacos?


LOL I know......I have some chorizo cooked up in the fridge.........


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Did someone say tacos?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL I know......I have some chorizo cooked up in the fridge.........


got any egg?


----------



## Autodoctor (Jul 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL I know......I have some chorizo cooked up in the fridge.........


 now I’m hungry from this topic


----------



## Autodoctor (Jul 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> got any egg?


 I have the tortillas


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2021)

you haven't seen anything yet.......


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2021)

Autodoctor said:


> I have the tortillas


flour or corn?


----------



## Autodoctor (Jul 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> flour or corn?


Both


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 9, 2021)

Autodoctor said:


> Both


Select corn


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> got any egg?


Why yes I do


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 9, 2021)

yep


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Why yes I do


sweet, when should i be over tonight...hehe


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> sweet, when should i be over tonight...hehe


Anytime.....you can help setup my temporary tents for my girls


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Anytime.....you can help setup my temporary tents for my girls


that shouldn't be a problem


how's your clone game?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 9, 2021)

Running errands with my ccell dart vape ….

*Oh shit …. Hold on……*


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> that shouldn't be a problem
> 
> 
> how's your clone game?


I like rapid rooters.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I like rapid rooters.


i have a certain green lady that would like to be...a mom.....before she flowers....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i have a certain green lady that would like to be...a mom.....before she flowers....


I have 2 that need a serious trim.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I have 2 that need a serious trim.


damn you too......i went over to the house to ck it cause of the rains we're getting decided to ck on her too......  and she's covered with many of possibilities


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> damn you too......i went over to the house to ck it cause of the rains we're getting decided to ck on her too......  and she's covered with many of possibilities


I think I'm going to be trimming to fit lol these little 3'x3's are tiny.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I think I'm going to be trimming to fit lol these little 3'x3's are tiny.


no way....


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> no way....


Just put one up


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 9, 2021)

Gonna let that run and see temps in a little bit. 


600w with a air-cooled hood. 

Time to go make a margarita


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL I know......I have some chorizo cooked up in the fridge.........


Con papas


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Con papas


I didn't eat it........that with eggs tomorrow morning


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I didn't eat it........that with eggs tomorrow morning


Chorizo con papas y huevos, about as good as it gets


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 9, 2021)

I really like this fan. Room temp in there with the light. Still think I'm going to put in the ac for temp spikes.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I really like this fan. Room temp in there with the light. Still think I'm going to put in the ac for temp spikes.


wouldn't hurt...js


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Chorizo con papas y huevos, about as good as it gets


have to agree with ya there......


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2021)

UncleBucksSon said:


> I got two twelve light rooms switched over from propane generated CO2 to bottled CO2.
> I think my girls will like it much better.
> 
> BTW: This is my FIRST POST.
> ...


and this is the first place you decided to post in huh.....smh

welcome to TNT........


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> wouldn't hurt...js


Yeah it's going to be hot again in a few days. So these temps are good today but I need some more control.


----------



## Mr_X (Jul 9, 2021)

i took a brownie and went to the beach.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 9, 2021)

Makes sense


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah it's going to be hot again in a few days. So these temps are good today but I need some more control.


yeah, i had picked up a 5000btu one for the room, now my lazy ass need to get in there and install it.....plus i still gotta clean room out so i can covert it....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2021)

hmmm


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2021)

UncleBucksSon said:


> I shuddn't a done that?
> Wrong place?
> Private convo?
> 
> ...


no worries mate.....enjoy the site......


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah, i had picked up a 5000btu one for the room, now my lazy ass need to get in there and install it.....plus i still gotta clean room out so i can covert it....


It's in........let's see what it can do. Just a window unit.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's in........let's see what it can do. Just a window unit.


how many btu's?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> how many btu's?


I have no idea. It was a extra. And the label is half gone. It's blowing cold


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Gonna let that run and see temps in a little bit.
> View attachment 4940144
> 
> 600w with a air-cooled hood.
> ...


I just put one of those up in my daughters garage. T8 Pretty slick!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 9, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I just put one of those up in my daughters garage. T8 Pretty slick!


I got the 6. This thing is pretty slick  I'm staying within a few degrees on the auto setting. You can hook up another one to the same controller.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 9, 2021)

@tyler.durden wakey, wakey. Put down the morphine pump and let us know you are ok. We need all the details...Any hot nurses? Catheter? Sponge bathes? 

Hoping it went well and you are on your way to recovery....but I know it prolly hurts like heck right now! My knee is twinging thinking about it


----------



## raratt (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 9, 2021)

Get any #'s


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> By now you should be under the knife if you're the first case on the schedule. You'll be back Tyler  BTW every man gets an erection under general and we pull the sheet to make sure your body is completely aligned (since you can't move) and to prep you. So think about all the nurses whose day you just made  flying that freak flag proudly.


really? no wonder they're all so friendly after i wake up


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yes, good luck and a speedy as possible recovery!!
> 
> I don't think I told you guys what happened to me yesterday. On my e-bike ride, cruising along on a back road about 20 mph, nice and quiet, a black bear jumps out in front of me, no more than 15' ahead...and probably more like 10'. I lock the brakes, it looks at me and does a quick 180 back into the woods, and I get the hell out of there. I go up a mile to the end of the road and turn around, and on the way back, there it is again in the middle of the road. Now I'm 100' away, so I get out my phone for as pic...But he was shy and scooted back into the woods. It was a cub, but mama must have been near.
> 
> ...


stay away from cubs...like a long way away. if you get between mamma and her cub, you're a threat.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Complete the awesome with tacos.


not just tacos...100% street tacos, for when 99% just won't cut it


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 9, 2021)

Mr_X said:


> i took a brownie and went to the beach.


if that's you in your avatar, eat the whole damn pan...and a sammich


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> @tyler.durden wakey, wakey. Put down the morphine pump and let us know you are ok. We need all the details...Any hot nurses? Catheter? Sponge bathes?
> 
> Hoping it went well and you are on your way to recovery....but I know it prolly hurts like heck right now! My knee is twinging thinking about it


you wanna know if they catheterized him....¿ and my ex thought i was kinky for..well nm what for, i never asked anyone if they enjoyed their catheter....


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I have no idea. It was a extra. And the label is half gone. It's blowing cold


Sweet..


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2021)

Awe man...now your talking about taco's.....wtf...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 9, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> damn you too......i went over to the house to ck it cause of the rains we're getting decided to ck on her too......  and she's covered with many of possibilities


Well she was.....  ...I'll show ya later.....still...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 9, 2021)

Autodoctor said:


> I at least didn’t wake up dead


I hate when that happens


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 9, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I'd go to Nascar just to see the tractor trailers get parked again.
> Those guys can squeeze those in spots that are physically impossible to fit, yet there it is.


Yikes !


shroomhaze said:


> Its only 9.30 AM and I already took the biggest shit of my life from eating trash fast food yesterday feel amazzing


Cool


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 9, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Got home from work in time to save a bumblebee from drowning in the birdbath.


I pick worms out of the road and carry spiders outside.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 9, 2021)

I didn't have to deal with jack-shit today

That's a worthy accomplishment for me these days


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 9, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Going in for surgery this morning. If I don't post again, something went wrong. In which case, it's been real, mofos. Glad I met you guys. Peace out, and behave yourselves...


Adapt and keep sense of humor or else you're screwed ( I've had nine ). Worse things will happen.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 10, 2021)

II69II said:


> I got in and out of the DMV in 10 minutes today. Was exhilarating.


You forgot your wallet, didn't you?

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 10, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> You forgot your wallet, didn't you?
> 
> SH420


Good point, it makes more sense now.


----------



## II69II (Jul 10, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> You forgot your wallet, didn't you?
> 
> SH420


the first time yes.. and they stay closed on the 3rd for some reason. Ended up getting some tall cans for some rando cause he got caught stealing or something. In exchange he gave me his story and advice while I waited for my uber. This time I was waiting in line and I just felt to ask this lady about driver abstracts and I guess thats a free ticket to the front.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 10, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> stay away from cubs...like a long way away. if you get between mamma and her cub, you're a threat.


I was a little nervous riding through that same section yesterday. It's near an old abandoned gravel mine and no one around...I rang my bell several times to let them know I was coming! 

I have such a weird bike route. I start out in the country, get into the city, ride through niec neighborhoods, then the projects, then back into the remote country and a bunch of run down houses that look like meth heads live there! I was thinking yesterday, time for a new route! I am such a creature of habit. But exploring can be fun too!!


----------



## manfredo (Jul 10, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you wanna know if they catheterized him....¿ and my ex thought i was kinky for..well nm what for, i never asked anyone if they enjoyed their catheter....


I didn't ask if he enjoyed it...Just wondering what kind of cruel and unusual punishment's they put him through


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I was a little nervous riding through that same section yesterday. It's near an old abandoned gravel mine and no one around...I rang my bell several times to let them know I was coming!
> 
> I have such a weird bike route. I start out in the country, get into the city, ride through niec neighborhoods, then the projects, then back into the remote country and a bunch of run down houses that look like meth heads live there! I was thinking yesterday, time for a new route! I am such a creature of habit. But exploring can be fun too!!


Download an app called “Komoot”, it’s the best one I’ve found so far for creating your own new routes, looking for routes in your area created by people around you, and the maps work better in offline mode than google or Apple Maps.

for instance, I just hiked the lost coast, so the almost zero cell service. But Komoot tracked me on the map the entire time, displaying landmarks around me the whole time.

it also tells you stuff like elevation gain and loss, distance, average speed, etc. a ton of cool stuff to track.

I have a hoot looking through the map and planning new routes. It takes a second to learn how to make it go exactly where you want it to go, but once you figure it out, it’s fantastic.

It’s a pretty kickass app, actually. I’m surprised more people don’t use it.

And I only use the free version.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 10, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Download an app called “Komoot”, it’s the best one I’ve found so far for creating your own new routes, looking for routes in your area created by people around you, and the maps work better in offline mode than google or Apple Maps.
> 
> for instance, I just hiked the lost coast, so the almost zero cell service. But Komoot tracked me on the map the entire time, displaying landmarks around me the whole time.
> 
> ...


Awesome, I just installed it!


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Awesome, I just installed it!


Sweet! If you have any questions, let me know. Set it to bike mode and then go to the map and click on the red symbols to see places of interest.

Then, on the new screen it opens, click the blue circle with an arrow pointing to the right… it is above the “set as destination” button… that button shows you routes by other people that include that point of interest!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 10, 2021)

Growing stuff makes the world a better place!


----------



## raratt (Jul 10, 2021)

Forgot to turn off my return fan. I have it set to come on at night when it's cooler, it's not cool enough recently. With the AC my exhaust fan doesn't usually run, it was this morning. Hopefully the AC will catch up shortly.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 10, 2021)

Well I haven't committed any violence to the sword swallowing, lava drinking cat strangling karoke neighbours party near me, quite chuffed with that.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 10, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Well I haven't committed any violence to the sword swallowing, lava drinking cat strangling karoke neighbours party near me, quite chuffed with that.


well the night is young. Just don't get caught.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jul 10, 2021)

Woke up, smoked a joint, fed the plants, smoked another joint, gazed into the endless void of the internet for a couple hours, took 30 minutes to waterproof the living-room. After spending the last week of chizling out the wall, I took 3 turns with a wrench to repair a leak in the shower, then another 30 minutes to put the living-room a floor below said bathroom, back together. I'll tile it back up after a week of testing the shower plumbing.

Now I'm smokin a 3rd joint listening to some jazz, hoping I've achieved a bathroom that doesn't rain on my living-room.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 10, 2021)

I have a blunt and then I'm like WTF, and this I do most days, when people ask me what I'm doing, (because I'm usually doing fk all) I say oh I'm contemplating the cosmos and pretend I'm Alan Watts or something.

I have to have a blunt to accomplish this but a cat doesn't need anything, inscrutable.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 10, 2021)

Risked my life today collecting these beauties .


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 10, 2021)

18 mile bike ride with the wife this morning followed up with a wrap fill with fresh garden veggies.


----------



## lokie (Jul 10, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Woke up, smoked a joint, fed the plants, smoked another joint, gazed into the endless void of the internet for a couple hours, took 30 minutes to *waterproof the living-room*. After spending the last week of chizzling out the wall, I took 3 turns with a wrench to repair a leak in the shower, then another 30 minutes to put the living-room a floor above said bathroom, back together. I'll tile it back up after a week of testing the shower plumbing.
> 
> Now I'm smokin a 3rd joint listening to some jazz, hoping I've achieved a bathroom that doesn't rain on my living-room.


"waterproof the living-room. "

Is this an annual or semi annual event?








Moisture control is important


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 10, 2021)

lokie said:


> "waterproof the living-room. "
> 
> Is this an anal or semi anal event?
> 
> ...


There, FIFY


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 10, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> 18 mile bike ride with the wife this morning followed up with a wrap fill with fresh garden veggies.


WTF? you tryin to make the rest of us look bad? tone that shit down...and add a pork chop to that rap


----------



## raratt (Jul 10, 2021)

Thatch not how it's done...


----------



## raratt (Jul 10, 2021)

I did accomplish something today, emptied, cleaned and refilled the hummingbird feeders. They have a favorite one, so I moved it to try to get them to use the others, didn't work.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 10, 2021)

makin kief...can you tell which way the fan is blowing?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> I did accomplish something today, emptied, cleaned and refilled the hummingbird feeders. They have a favorite one, so I moved it to try to get them to use the others, didn't work.


maybe water down the sugar water in the one they use all the time, and not in the others?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 10, 2021)

I love the taste of fresh hash, especially in my DaBuddha vape


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jul 10, 2021)

Gettin ready for a harvest tomorrow. Out with the old / in with the new. And the pheno hunt continues...


----------



## shattascam (Jul 10, 2021)

made a sincere effort to have a sincere convo with my dad but as usual he can only see the pragmatic POV not the soul one, hes a sagittarius I'm a taurus, figures

"feelings matter bro"

-kanye west


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 10, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Woke up, smoked a joint, fed the plants, smoked another joint, gazed into the endless void of the internet for a couple hours, took 30 minutes to waterproof the living-room. After spending the last week of chizling out the wall, I took 3 turns with a wrench to repair a leak in the shower, then another 30 minutes to put the living-room a floor below said bathroom, back together. I'll tile it back up after a week of testing the shower plumbing.
> 
> Now I'm smokin a 3rd joint listening to some jazz, hoping I've achieved a bathroom that doesn't rain on my living-room.


I had a grow room that rained on my kitchen once.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jul 10, 2021)

Flooding a basement should count for something, right?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 10, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> Flooding a basement should count for something, right?


Indeed!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 10, 2021)

that's enough to make two more cakes of hash, and still have enough left to decarb for a double run of fudge...i'm just sleepy tonight.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jul 10, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> Flooding a basement should count for something, right?


Just giving the house a final flush...


----------



## raratt (Jul 11, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4940959
> that's enough to make two more cakes of hash, and still have enough left to decarb for a double run of fudge...i'm just sleepy tonight.


What are you using to make it?
Mornin all.


----------



## go go kid (Jul 11, 2021)

I think I've helped someone. Greatest feeling in the world
. Also fed my birds and sussed out my new mobile phone yeah woo woo


----------



## raratt (Jul 11, 2021)

One box of peaches left to sell. Someone is supposed to pick that one up today. Who would have thunk you could make money off growing stuff.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> One box of peaches left to sell. Someone is supposed to pick that one up today. Who would have thunk you could make money off growing stuff.


I noticed a lot of them in the grocery store are smaller this year.

Now see, you could also be offering "infused" peaches!! Breakfast of champions!!


----------



## raratt (Jul 11, 2021)

Made $70 off the peaches this year, I wasn't even going to sell them because they were so small. A lot of people are using them for smoothies so being smaller is not detrimental.


----------



## raratt (Jul 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I noticed a lot of them in the grocery store are smaller this year.
> 
> Now see, you could also be offering "infused" peaches!! Breakfast of champions!!


Infused peach ice cream, wouldn't be that hard to infuse cream with hash with all the milk fat. Ice cream that gives you munchies!


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jul 11, 2021)

*Breaktime*, just finished trimming 10 lovely ladies, put them into dehydrator, cleaned up my tools and emptied the super soil into my recharge can, whew.
Time for coffee and a fresh bowl! I also rolled about 3 grams of finger hash from my trim gloves! I usually use sugar leaves in my baked goods, but today this old fart be done, instead I crammed all my leaf into mason jars covered with fresh water and into the elec pressure cooker. when I deem that completed, gonna make some time travel tea. See ya last week

PS: I don't dry with dehydrator, but here in the mid south, humidity is a royal whore. During the summer I tray out my buds and run dehy @ 90 degrees 15 minutes every 3 hours for the first 24-30 hours. Afterwards, straight into dry area for another 6 days. This is what keeps me mold free in mid summer...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 11, 2021)

Finally home from the hospital! Was supposed to be home on Thursday after surgery, but after a horrible 3 ring circus of a hospital stay, I was finally released. I would have signed an AMA on the second day to be released, but I learned that my insurance would not pay for the surgery or stay if I did that. I have many horrible people to report for my horrible treatment at the hospital, including several Nurse Racheds. I've never been so glad to be home, and high, on both Norco and my fine dank. More later, gonna put my leg up now. Thanks for the well wishes, guys. I ain't dead yet...


----------



## raratt (Jul 11, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Finally home from the hospital! Was supposed to be home on Thursday after surgery, but after a horrible 3 ring circus of a hospital stay, I was finally released. I would have signed an AMA on the second day to be released, but I learned that my insurance would not pay for the surgery or stay if I did that. I have many horrible people to report for my horrible treatment at the hospital, including several Nurse Racheds. I've never been so glad to be home, and high, on both Norco and my fine dank. More later, gonna put my leg up now. Thanks for the well wishes, guys. I ain't dead yet...


I was getting worried about you bro, enjoy your freedom.


----------



## raratt (Jul 11, 2021)

Damn, it IS a thing!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> I was getting worried about you bro, enjoy your freedom.


Thanks, bro. You were right to be worried about me, it was an awful experience. The surgery was very successful, though.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> Infused peach ice cream, wouldn't be that hard to infuse cream with hash with all the milk fat. Ice cream that gives you munchies!


I have a friend that makes some really great infused ice cream.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 11, 2021)

Happy you're good @tyler.durden was thinking about you this morning. So no hot nurses?


----------



## manfredo (Jul 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> Infused peach ice cream, wouldn't be that hard to infuse cream with hash with all the milk fat. Ice cream that gives you munchies!


That sounds great...and I have an electric ice cream maker.

My grandma use to make peach jam, and a bunch of others. I can remember going with them to buy a bushel of cull peaches, and then they'd work all day making all kinds of peach goodies...and every weekend it was a different fruit of vegy it seemed


tyler.durden said:


> Thanks, bro. You were right to be worried about me, it was an awful experience. *The surgery was very successful, though*.


That's the main thing. Glad you finally made it home and are getting toked up. Relax, chill, and take it easy!! Slow and easy for a while, wins the race!

And here we figured you ran off with a hot nurse, it was the other was around...Nurse Rachet had you tied up. That's what you get for having a big schlong...Annie was telling us the procedure, lol. 

Feel better man!!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 11, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Thanks, bro. You were right to be worried about me, it was an awful experience. The surgery was very successful, though.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Finally home from the hospital! Was supposed to be home on Thursday after surgery, but after a horrible 3 ring circus of a hospital stay, I was finally released. I would have signed an AMA on the second day to be released, but I learned that my insurance would not pay for the surgery or stay if I did that. *I have many horrible people to report for my horrible treatment at the hospital, including several Nurse Racheds*. I've never been so glad to be home, and high, on both Norco and my fine dank. More later, gonna put my leg up now. Thanks for the well wishes, guys. I ain't dead yet...


Good, revenge makes life worth living and anger helps with physical therapy.


----------



## Nixs (Jul 12, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Thanks, bro. You were right to be worried about me, it was an awful experience. The surgery was very successful, though.


Wishing you a speedy and peaceful recovery


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> What are you using to make it?
> Mornin all.


i use dry ice in silk screen material, and my friend made me a mold to use. i heat it up slightly in the oven, cut a couple of small pieces of parchment paper for the ends, and press it in a frame i made with a jack for about an hour...glad you asked, looks like i forgot to clean it up last night...guess i was tired. it's soaking in 91% iso now. i spray it with cooking oil spray and store it in the fridge till i need it again, so it usually doesn't get like that, was just too tired to do shit last night. he made me this for free, because this was left overs from another job, one in stainless would have been about 70 bucks..


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 12, 2021)

shattascam said:


> made a sincere effort to have a sincere convo with my dad but as usual he can only see the pragmatic POV not the soul one, hes a sagittarius I'm a taurus, figures
> 
> "feelings matter bro"
> 
> -kanye west


Little steps, your a stubborn, pleasure hunting guy then lol I'm a Taurean, good luck bud


----------



## shattascam (Jul 12, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> pleasure hunting guy


read: sex


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 12, 2021)

shattascam said:


> read: sex


Sex, food, drugs, infact any imbibing can be a pleasure, some people find pleasure in going the bathroom, some people find pleasure in reading listening to music or gardening or running blah blah blah.

It's in your brain is it dopamine can't remember, be careful what you wish for, sometimes you get it and it's hell.


----------



## shattascam (Jul 12, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Sex, food, drugs, infact any imbibing can be a pleasure, some people find pleasure in going the bathroom, some people find pleasure in reading listening to music or gardening or running blah blah blah.
> 
> It's in your brain is it dopamine can't remember, becareful what you wish for, sometimes you get it and it's hell.


The enlightened and evolved Taurean knows self-discipline and also the difference between fleeting pleasure and long-term fulfillment. The unevolved Taurean is basically just a caveman hedonist lol

I like food that tastes delicious, my metabolism doesn't. So I eat a lot of leafy greens. Yes, including THAT kind


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 12, 2021)

shattascam said:


> The enlightened and evolved Taurean knows self-discipline and also the difference between fleeting pleasure and long-term fulfillment. The unevolved Taurean is basically just a caveman hedonist lol
> 
> I like food that tastes good, my metabolism doesn't. So I eat a lot of leafy greens.


There's a lot of truth in that.


----------



## shattascam (Jul 12, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> There's a lot of truth in that.


I've found a lot of truth in astrology, as uncanny as it may be


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 12, 2021)

Yeah strange astrology, I think in India it's a recognised science lol, as Socrates says I know nothing, there's deffo characteristics of people that do fit into their star signs, thing is to keep an open mind and try not to judge, very hard for me to do though.


----------



## raratt (Jul 12, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i use dry ice in silk screen material, and my friend made me a mold to use. i heat it up slightly in the oven, cut a couple of small pieces of parchment paper for the ends, and press it in a frame i made with a jack for about an hour...glad you asked, looks like i forgot to clean it up last night...guess i was tired. it's soaking in 91% iso now. i spray it with cooking oil spray and store it in the fridge till i need it again, so it usually doesn't get like that, was just too tired to do shit last night. he made me this for free, because this was left overs from another job, one in stainless would have been about 70 bucks..
> View attachment 4941801View attachment 4941802


I have a little hand held press that came with my bubble bags that I haven't used yet. I've done a few runs with the bags and ice water.
Mornin all, delta breeze kicked in last night so we have the house open this morning, it's 70 now so we'll close it up once it gets to about 75.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 12, 2021)

we both had the day off, so i took Angel out for the day. we went to the zoo in Knoxville,

the baby giraffe wasn't having any picture taking shit, he'd look over, then gallop away. this was as close as he got 
i can never seem to go by the chimps without seeing monkey nuts.....
the door handles to the new reptile house, just thought they were nice
continued below...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 12, 2021)

then we went to eat at Calhouns on the river,( which was pretty damn good, actually) and took the 2 hour sight seeing cruise on the Star of Knoxville riverboat
kids getting high by the river...ah, memories...or..what the fuck was i talking about? never mind, wonder if those kids have any weed?
they were passing something around...

Neyland stadium, home of the Tn. Vols

The historic Hennley street bridge

one of the Swaggerty Bros. owns this house, they make pretty good sausage. that house is freaking huge, it goes back farther than it stretches from side to side


i, being the gentleman i am, volunteered to drive home, and then bought her several drinks...watched the sunset on the river, and got molested in the car on the way home...i'm not pressing charges...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 12, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> then we went to eat at Calhouns on the river,( which was pretty damn good, actually) and took the 2 hour sight seeing cruise on the Star of Knoxville riverboatView attachment 4942300View attachment 4942301View attachment 4942303
> kids getting high by the river...ah, memories...or..what the fuck was i talking about? never mind, wonder if those kids have any weed?
> they were passing something around...View attachment 4942305
> View attachment 4942307View attachment 4942308
> ...


Sounds like a perfect day!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Sounds like a perfect day!


it was pretty damn good, we decided that we're going to do something besides sit in the house at least once a month. in a couple of weeks we're thinking about going to Chattanooga for a day, stay over night, check out Ruby falls, the lookout mountain incline railway, maybe the Aquarium there, then the next day get up early and go to rock city before we come home...if the weather is bad, we can go to the Hunter museum of art, or the creative discovery science museum. it's all about enjoying the company


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2021)

Ahhh and a puppy, you're never visiting us again, eh?


----------



## Bareback (Jul 13, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it was pretty damn good, we decided that we're going to do something besides sit in the house at least once a month. in a couple of weeks we're thinking about going to Chattanooga for a day, stay over night, check out Ruby falls, the lookout mountain incline railway, maybe the Aquarium there, then the next day get up early and go to rock city before we come home...if the weather is bad, we can go to the Hunter museum of art, or the creative discovery science museum. it's all about enjoying the company


We did our honeymoon at Ruby Falls and that whole thing, 33 years old last week. It’s probably time for a return visit.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhh and a puppy, you're never visiting us again, eh?


LOL. I cant stay away. I love y'all too much. 

They're definitely a handful together but Mr Tang and I have learned how to tag team this shit.

My sons on deployment for the next year so we're helping momma hold down the fort. At first I was terrified at the idea but now its a breeze. He's such easy going baby.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 13, 2021)

This is what happens when you don’t stock enough rock to begin with 

It is what it is. Def didn’t want’t to put too much rock in here.
^^^^that trailer was 6’ in front of my burned down house. Only took a few hundred dollars to get it rolling safely again  mainly all the lights in the back were all melted. A come along fixed the warped door.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 13, 2021)

It’s crazy. I fuck up my back almost everytime i have a shovel in my hand. Driving my tractor, shit like that. But hanging board no. Which is what fucked it up to begin with. Riddle me that

















*knocking on wood


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 13, 2021)

2:30pm still going. It’s amazing how much better a few cooler degrees is. 
Started the day gardening at 3am. It’s that time of the year. Staking tying and lollypopping. Gotta do the same tomorrow morning.


----------



## raratt (Jul 13, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> 2:30pm still going. It’s amazing how much better a few cooler degrees is.
> Started the day gardening at 3am. It’s that time of the year. Staking tying and lollypopping. Gotta do the same tomorrow morning.


Gotta love the delta breeze, even though it doesn't affect you up there as much.


----------



## raratt (Jul 13, 2021)

Decarbing some bud, I'll figure out what I'm doing with it later.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> Decarbing some bud, I'll figure out what I'm doing with it later.


Gummy’s!


----------



## raratt (Jul 13, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Gummy’s!


I have a recipe and the molds, and all the stuff to make them, just haven't done it yet.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have a recipe and the molds, and all the stuff to make them, just haven't done it yet.


Why not?


----------



## raratt (Jul 13, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Why not?


Lazy? I have a big bottle of 190 Everclear also, I could just make tincture and then use it to make whatever.


----------



## raratt (Jul 13, 2021)

Every time the oven timer goes off the dog thinks I am going out to shut off the water.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> Gotta love the delta breeze, even though it doesn't affect you up there as much.


*As interior California bakes, San Francisco shivers*

As much of California baked under scalding sunshine Monday, San Francisco sat under a wet blanket of fog and never broke 60 degrees. 









It's not just cold in SF. It's nearly record-breaking cold.


San Francisco didn't break out of the 50s on Monday.




www.sfgate.com


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 13, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *As interior California bakes, San Francisco shivers*
> 
> As much of California baked under scalding sunshine Monday, San Francisco sat under a wet blanket of fog and never broke 60 degrees.
> View attachment 4943045
> ...


This is usually the time of year we would head over there. Play some disc golf at golden gate park. Play some golf golf at Lincoln Park. Go see a giants game. Sometimes all 3 same day.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 13, 2021)

I love that Bay Area creeping fog. It’s so enchanting.


----------



## raratt (Jul 13, 2021)

I decided to withdraw a retirement fund I had. It isn't that much, but I'm going to put it on the house note. I'll probably get most of the tax back anyway so I'm not worried about it.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 13, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> This is usually the time of year we would head over there. Play some disc golf at golden gate park. Play some golf golf at Lincoln Park. Go see a giants game. Sometimes all 3 same day.


if you want to go catch a Giants game let me know bro....


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 13, 2021)

Witnessed some skilled people hard a work today.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 13, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Witnessed some skilled people hard a work today.


Reminds me of that story of someone finding a body outfitted with diving gear in the woods.

Almost as bad as being a "tooth brush" for a whale I guess.









What a Fluke! Man Ends Up in Whale's Mouth


A whale accidentally ended up with a mouth full of snorkeler while hunting fish near South Africa.




www.livescience.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 13, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> This is usually the time of year we would head over there. Play some disc golf at golden gate park. Play some golf golf at Lincoln Park. Go see a giants game. Sometimes all 3 same day.


Yeah; it would be 100+ days in Davis and we'd go catch a Giants game in SF and need our down jackets


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Reminds me of that story of someone finding a body outfitted with diving gear in the woods.


Was thinking "don't go swimming" I remember that story.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 13, 2021)

My wife's cuz was fish for clams in the Mississippi river went under and came back up with a cut up a female torso wrapped around him now that would be the worst


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 13, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Witnessed some skilled people hard a work today.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 13, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah; it would be 100+ days in Davis and we'd go catch a Giants game in SF and need our down jackets


Candlestick was a special kind of cold. Windy AF! Back in those days, I would always wear my Niners starter jacket. Mainly so i could smuggle beers in the hood


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 13, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Candlestick was a special kind of cold. Windy AF! Back in those days, I would always wear my Niners starter jacket. Mainly so i could smuggle beers in the hood


Remember "The Candlestick Navy"? All those guys in little boats shagging out of the park hits LOL


----------



## manfredo (Jul 13, 2021)

Just how the hell did you guys get our Giants anyways?? Probably lured them in with ganja and sunshine!!  









San Francisco Giants - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 14, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Remember "The Candlestick Navy"? All those guys in little boats shagging out of the park hits LOL


I don’t think you could hit the water plAying in candlestick. You thinking of the new park?

we used to shoot up from San Jose and pay $2.50 for the old general admission seats during evening games. Talk about cold  we would get rowdy AF out there. Been kicked out of that park 3 times.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> My wife's cuz was fish for clams in the Mississippi river went under and came back up with a cut up a female torso wrapped around him now that would be the worst


My previous job held more than one floater - not fun!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 14, 2021)

@raratt


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 14, 2021)

If there really is a God, he would have mercy on my poor county this year. After all there is mostly god fearing conservatives here and we’ve all had all we can handle already  

*Butte Strong

Good thing there’s not much wind today!

Praise Jebus!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 14, 2021)

My Dad’s wife died of covid. He watches Faux news. Is totally against vaccines now. Can’t even make this shit up.



We’re all fucked.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 14, 2021)

i just got my new Utillian 722 dry herb vape...this thing is fucking awesome...i was walking around Sam's club last night hitting it when no one was around....i was hitting it at work 10 feet from my boss, the wind was blowing my way and he didn't smell shit. it's not quite as intense as bong rips, but you can't rip a bong walking into home depot...or in an empty aisle at walmart....

one load is about 7 or 8 big healthy hits, i can load my dry ice hash or a little kief into it with the weed, or it has a little cylinder you can fill with wax or bubble hash and load that up. the battery could be a little better, but i have a big Anker battery i use to charge stuff on the go, so i just plug it into that when i get done using it. it'll last 3 or 4 sessions without charging, but not much more than that


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 14, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> My Dad’s wife died of covid. He watches Faux news. Is totally against vaccines now. Can’t even make this shit up.
> 
> 
> 
> We’re all fucked.


i'm sorry dude, i know what it's like when someone you care about makes crazy decisions, and you can't seem to sway them...


----------



## manfredo (Jul 14, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i just got my new Utillian 722 dry herb vape...this thing is fucking awesome...i was walking around Sam's club last night hitting it when no one was around....i was hitting it at work 10 feet from my boss, the wind was blowing my way and he didn't smell shit. it's not quite as intense as bong rips, but you can't rip a bong walking into home depot...or in an empty aisle at walmart....
> View attachment 4943742View attachment 4943743View attachment 4943744
> one load is about 7 or 8 big healthy hits, i can load my dry ice hash or a little kief into it with the weed, or it has a little cylinder you can fill with wax or bubble hash and load that up. the battery could be a little better, but i have a big Anker battery i use to charge stuff on the go, so i just plug it into that when i get done using it. it'll last 3 or 4 sessions without charging, but not much more than that


I've got 2 XMax dry herb vapes and that's all I use, unless I'm vaping wax. I love them and my lungs are noticeably healthier for it!!


----------



## raratt (Jul 14, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> If there really is a God, he would have mercy on my poor county this year. After all there is mostly god fearing conservatives here and we’ve all had all we can handle already
> 
> *Butte Strong
> 
> ...


The brought a second KC-10 tanker from Montana, at first they said only 1 was available. It is spotting 1/4 mile ahead of the head of the fire.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> The brought a second KC-10 tanker from Montana, at first they said only 1 was available. It is spotting 1/4 mile ahead of the head of the fire.


The wind kicked up too


----------



## raratt (Jul 14, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> The wind kicked up too


Weather station in Concow shows gusts to 11, same here.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> Weather station in Concow shows gusts to 11, same here.


Some rough country up over there. Def no fighting it on the ground. But yeah good thing the wind isn’t worse.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 14, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> My Dad’s wife died of covid. He watches Faux news. Is totally against vaccines now. Can’t even make this shit up.
> 
> 
> 
> We’re all fucked.


Wow , sorry to hear it.


----------



## raratt (Jul 14, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Some rough country up over there. Def no fighting it on the ground. But yeah good thing the wind isn’t worse.


KC-10 will be flying over your house soon, headed to McClellan.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> KC-10 will be flying over your house soon, headed to McClellan.


JUST seen it .


----------



## raratt (Jul 14, 2021)

I did also.


----------



## raratt (Jul 14, 2021)

Live Flight Tracker - Real-Time Flight Tracker Map | Flightradar24


The world’s most popular flight tracker. Track planes in real-time on our flight tracker map and get up-to-date flight status & airport information.




www.flightradar24.com


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 14, 2021)

Cal-Fire 

Fuck Yeah!


----------



## raratt (Jul 14, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Cal-Fire
> 
> Fuck Yeah!


Anytime I see their convoys headed to a fire I give them thumbs up out the car window. Bad ass MOFO's. I've been inside a burning house, 15 minutes of air didn't last me long.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 14, 2021)

I accomplished cutting 3/4 of the grass at the office. Before I mowed over a yellow jacket ground nest. I got exactly 0/4 of the grass cut after that.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 14, 2021)

neosapien said:


> I accomplished cutting 3/4 of the grass at the office. Before I mowed over a yellow jacket ground nest. I got exactly 0/4 of the grass cut after that.


Wow! Sorry to hear it. Did you get hurt?


----------



## raratt (Jul 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> Live Flight Tracker - Real-Time Flight Tracker Map | Flightradar24
> 
> 
> The world’s most popular flight tracker. Track planes in real-time on our flight tracker map and get up-to-date flight status & airport information.
> ...


If you click on the aircraft it will show a pic of what it is.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> If you click on the aircraft it will show a pic of what it is.
> View attachment 4943827


*unless it’s military 

i’m usually scoping them out on flight tracker when there’s a fire. I was inside working


----------



## neosapien (Jul 14, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow! Sorry to hear it. Did you get hurt?


They stung my right ankle and calf 3 times before I realized what was happening. It is very sore. Swollen. And hot. Yellow jackets love me. I venture to guess I've been stung by them 50-100 times. The dangers of working outdoors.


----------



## raratt (Jul 14, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> *unless it’s military


I saw a couple KC-10 tankers from Travis earlier, one was doing crash and dashes at Sac Metro.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 14, 2021)

neosapien said:


> They stung my right ankle and calf 3 times before I realized what was happening. It is very sore. Swollen. And hot. Yellow jackets love me. I venture to guess I've been stung by them 50-100 times. The dangers of working outdoors.


Only thing I've experienced that was worse than yellow jackets are the mean freaking black and white suckers that form the huge paper like gray nests. Paper wasp?


----------



## raratt (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 14, 2021)

neosapien said:


> They stung my right ankle and calf 3 times before I realized what was happening. It is very sore. Swollen. And hot. Yellow jackets love me. I venture to guess I've been stung by them 50-100 times. The dangers of working outdoors.


Wow! How are you doing? Thankfully your not allergic . Does ice work to help the swelling?


----------



## neosapien (Jul 14, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Only thing I've experienced that was worse than yellow jackets are the mean freaking black and white suckers that form the huge paper like gray nests. Paper wasp?


We call them bald-faced or white faced hornets out here, if we're talking bout the same. Just last year for the first time, had one crash through my window while driving. Hit off my hat, down the back of my shirt and tag me 3 times on the back before I could pull over. Almost crashed into a guard rail from swerving from the 1st sting. It was inches. Will never forget that lol. And certainly never open my windows that far ever again.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 14, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow! How are you doing? Thankfully your not allergic . Does ice work to help the swelling?


Thanks for caring. I'm OK. Tonight and tomorrow are going to be worse. I can already feel the itching start. Then tomorrow the whole leg will be sore and itchy at the same time. Last time one of the stings got infected and took weeks to go away. I might still have a permanent scar. Let me look lol.


----------



## raratt (Jul 14, 2021)

neosapien said:


> We call them bald-faced or white faced hornets out here, if we're talking bout the same. Just last year for the first time, had one crash through my window while driving. Hit off my hat, down the back of my shirt and tag me 3 times on the back before I could pull over. Almost crashed into a guard rail from swerving from the 1st sting. It was inches. Will never forget that lol. And certainly never open my windows that far ever again.


We have paper wasps here. Had my window down and one hit my sunglasses and landed next to my eye and stung me. The Mrs had to drive home because my face swelled to the point I couldn't see.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 14, 2021)

neosapien said:


> Thanks for caring. I'm OK. Tonight and tomorrow are going to be worse. I can already feel the itching start. Then tomorrow the whole leg will be sore and itchy at the same time. Last time one of the stings got infected and took weeks to go away. I might still have a permanent scar. Let me look lol.


I am so sorry to hear this. I hope that it somehow heals up quick. Good luck!


----------



## manfredo (Jul 14, 2021)

neosapien said:


> Thanks for caring. I'm OK. Tonight and tomorrow are going to be worse. I can already feel the itching start. Then tomorrow the whole leg will be sore and itchy at the same time. Last time one of the stings got infected and took weeks to go away. I might still have a permanent scar. Let me look lol.


Ouch!! Does Benadryl help? I have been stung many times too, and those ground bees seem the worst! 

I had an allergic reaction only once. I think because so many got me, little swaet bees we call them, in the woods while moving a dead log....When I woke up the next morning my arm was about double it's normal size, and I went right to the ER, where they gave me a shot and some pills.


I hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> We have paper wasps here. Had my window down and one hit my sunglasses and landed next to my eye and stung me. The Mrs had to drive home because my face swelled to the point I couldn't see.


Got digger wasps out here too. Shitloads of them paper wasps though. These wasps don’t even scare me. Yellow jackets do. Fucks me up bad getting stung by yellow jackets nowadays.


----------



## lokie (Jul 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> We have paper wasps here. Had my window down and one hit my sunglasses and landed next to my eye and stung me. The Mrs had to drive home because my face swelled to the point I couldn't see.


Did you do a Rocky impersonation?







I was tagged by the bald faced hornets 3 times in the chest.

I did not bother to smack the shit out of that nest for a 4th time.


----------



## raratt (Jul 14, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Got digger wasps out here too. Shitloads of them paper wasps though. These wasps don’t even scare me. Yellow jackets do. Fucks me up bad getting stung by yellow jackets nowadays.


We had "Boonie bees" on Guam, if you pissed them off the whole swarm would come after you.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 14, 2021)

neosapien said:


> They stung my right ankle and calf 3 times before I realized what was happening. It is very sore. Swollen. And hot. Yellow jackets love me. I venture to guess I've been stung by them 50-100 times. The dangers of working outdoors.


I stepped into yellowjacket nests twice as a kid. It really sucked. Benadryl is your friend.


----------



## raratt (Jul 14, 2021)

I think getting bit by a black widow hurts the most. I got bit on my hand and it hurt clear up to my shoulder. Bitch. She died.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 14, 2021)

neosapien said:


> They stung my right ankle and calf 3 times before I realized what was happening. It is very sore. Swollen. And hot. Yellow jackets love me. I venture to guess I've been stung by them 50-100 times. The dangers of working outdoors.


Oh no, put a drawing agent on those stings hun. Start with some vinegar and then move to some papaya if you have it and if not potato works ok too. Ouch ouch ouch


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 14, 2021)

Bald faced hornets suck ass - they are relentless & will chase you quite a ways.
Did I mention the sting hurts like Fu(k?

Plus they often nest underground so you never see them coming.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 14, 2021)

MFing wasps!! On more than one occasion I've had them fly up my sleeves or down my shirt while on my bike. Trying to grit thru the pain of what feels like someone butting a cigarette out on my tits and bingo wings made for some really close calls.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 14, 2021)

Found some old treasure........been looking all over for this classic piece!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 14, 2021)

Still green!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 15, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Found some old treasure........been looking all over for this classic piece!View attachment 4943966


I keep some one my older seed packs in a Rug Rats lunch box.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 15, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Bald faced hornets suck ass - they are relentless & will chase you quite a ways.
> Did I mention the sting hurts like Fu(k?
> 
> Plus they often nest underground so you never see them coming.


Yup those are the ones. Was cleaning up a primitive campsite a couple of summers ago and experienced their wrath.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 15, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Yup those are the ones. Was cleaning up a primitive campsite a couple of summers ago and experienced their wrath.


I shot a Ruffed Grouse years ago in Alaska & it must have crashed next to an underground nest - they attacked it & I had to retreat.
About an hour later I went back to recover the bird & they had torn off a bunch of feathers & probably stung it everywhere - I left it for em as they are meat eaters anyway & I didn't want to piss them off again.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jul 15, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Found some old treasure........been looking all over for this classic piece!View attachment 4943966


 Just yank off the clock hands and you've got a unique rolling tray


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jul 15, 2021)

Damn, pulled 15 clones from cloner, up potted 4 girls into final containers, and now I'm outta room again!!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 15, 2021)

@raratt 

whats the latest?
Usually i’m on this shit. Got the tapers coming next wednesday. No time to fuck around.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 15, 2021)

Any of you guys wanna try and Dox me from them serial numbers on the shipping container, go ahead. I don’t even care anymore.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 15, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> @raratt
> View attachment 4944437
> whats the latest?
> Usually i’m on this shit. Got the tapers coming next wednesday. No time to fuck around.


it looks hotter than fuck out there...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 15, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it looks hotter than fuck out there...


It’s not even really that bad today. Dry, yess. All of the west coast is 
Thank baby jebus it’s not windy. YET
If this fire took off in the fall, i would be evacuating. The northern winds are fucked up here now.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 15, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Any of you guys wanna try and Dox me from them serial numbers on the shipping container, go ahead. I don’t even care anymore.


Nah, lumber prices are so high that I'm stuck on figuring out how much dinero you got invested in that scrap pile lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 15, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Nah, lumber prices are so high that I'm stuck on figuring out how much dinero you got invested in that scrap pile lol


That’s just mainly old form boards. Diesel and concrete on em. We already burned about 5x that.

My neighbors are scoping out my real scrap pile big time. They’re fucking fighting over who is getting what i sware to god.
I’ll snap a pic of it sometime soon.
I’ll use the shit for kindling if i don’t give it away. (Not the form boards)

***edit. More like 10x’s that. Maybe 20x


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 15, 2021)

I don’t live in Oroville but have VERY similar weather

Not bad at all 

shit i’m gonna work until all the beer is gone again today.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 15, 2021)

@curious2garden 
What do you think about dust shelves? I was thinking about throwing a t8 up there and vegging some plants. Why not rite?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> @curious2garden
> What do you think about dust shelves? I was thinking about throwing a t8 up there and vegging some plants. Why not rite?
> 
> View attachment 4944465


Beautiful drywall job and yes, why not?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 15, 2021)

Fuckin shitrock


----------



## manfredo (Jul 15, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> @curious2garden
> What do you think about dust shelves? I was thinking about throwing a t8 up there and vegging some plants. Why not rite?
> 
> View attachment 4944465


F*** yeah, she's starting to look like a home. Nice neat drywall work...I can't wait to see it taped & mudded. I really can't wait to see it ALL finished, and you kicking back on the sofa! For a minute anyways!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 15, 2021)

I have a Taper contractor lined up. I just don’t have the tools anymore, let alone the time. He sub’s out all the shitrock hanging, as does everyone else around here. I asked him how much I saved hanging the board. Guess how much?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 15, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I have a Taper contractor lined up. I just don’t have the tools anymore, let alone the time. He sub’s out all the shitrock hanging, as does everyone else around here. I asked him how much I saved hanging the board. Guess how much?


About £1.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 15, 2021)

He did walk in here and said wow! What a great job i’ve never seen it hung so nicely


----------



## manfredo (Jul 15, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I have a Taper contractor lined up. I just don’t have the tools anymore, let alone the time. He sub’s out all the shitrock hanging, as does everyone else around here. I asked him how much I saved hanging the board. Guess how much?


$15 a board


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuckin shitrock


I'm only in it for the stilts.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 15, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> About £1.


Sort of kind of close!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 15, 2021)

4K

fuckin stupid. Labor is fucking nuts right now around here but i sware to god. I would not take on a job like this for 4K.


But i did


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm only in it for the stilts.


They don’t use them! Lol. 
i’ve Never seen dudes using them.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 15, 2021)

About 2500 for the shitrock


----------



## manfredo (Jul 15, 2021)

I wouldn't tape a whole house either...Those guys that do it every day are like lightning and it will look perfect!!

I have a friend who is a plasterer...old school Italian fancy designed rough coat plaster ceilings and walls....Beautiful shit. Every house I have renovated...he has done the ceilings. Last job he did, it was $40 per sheet to hang it and finish it. Ththat's was how he figured price. And he did the job in 2 half days...2 big ceilings and a hallway.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 15, 2021)

Mother fuckers. My buddies! Fuckin plasterers.
cocksuckers(no homophobic)
Bastards. They demand 300 a day now. Wtf man.

we did experience a very major catastrophe round here though


----------



## manfredo (Jul 15, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> About 2500 for the shitrock


So $1500 labor??


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> So $1500 labor??


No 4k labor

but i still wouldn’t do it for someone else. I’m too old now.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 15, 2021)

Damn labor is up like everything else! At least you know it's done right!!

I got a letter from my propane supplier. Propane gas is at a 5 year high, right now...and usually the price goes way down in the summer. Murphy's law. I converted from wood to propane fireplace last year! It's going to cost me. Might be time to put a mini split in. Better yet, move somewhere warmer!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> They don’t use them! Lol.
> i’ve Never seen dudes using them.


When I was young my dad had a set. I don't know how he came by them but there they were in his garage. God I loved those things.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 15, 2021)

Subbing out the taping.
I’m already babysitting the plasterers. Yes, i helped sling the mud up on the walls. And as a lather i am the dumb ass who makes sure the scaffold is set up for them.
Fucking plasterers


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 15, 2021)

Got the cabinet guy coming for final measurements in like 30 min.
later!


----------



## manfredo (Jul 15, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> They don’t use them! Lol.
> i’ve Never seen dudes using them.


Oh wow, the guy I spoke of wore them all the time. But he was old school, learned the trade from his dad and did it his entire life. He just retired. I went to school with the guy. So no more cheap ceilings for me


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Damn labor is up like everything else! At least you know it's done right!!
> 
> I got a letter from my propane supplier. Propane gas is at a 5 year high, right now...and usually the price goes way down in the summer. Murphy's law. I converted from wood to propane fireplace last year! It's going to cost me. Might be time to put a mini split in. Better yet, move somewhere warmer!


You'll get fucked either way: move to a warmer clime and the AC will kill you in summer.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Oh wow, the guy I spoke of wore them all the time. But he was old school, learned the trade from his dad and did it his entire life. He just retired. I went to school with the guy. So no more cheap ceilings for me


I’m a union drywall lather by trade. Tapers just don’t use them out in the commercial world. I got in in ‘92. Pretty sure its a liability issue. They are not osha approved that is for sure.
Some of the non-union heads around here still use them turns out. The taper contractor i hired said hell no when i asked him. I actually asked him that lmao.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 15, 2021)

Microwave drawer in the kitchen lower cabs or in the island?
I got about 15min to make my mind up


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jul 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> When I was young my dad had a set. I don't know how he came by them but there they were in his garage. God I loved those things.


I miss my stilts. The wife sold them when I retired, {behind my back} probably best for me but damn, the fun. I used to take my kids trick or treating in a super log trench coat and my head at about 8 feet! Used to do the Halloween costume contests at the bar in the golden days!!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 15, 2021)

Got a bid for the stucco like i did for the shop.
35k
Doing it for 20
The shop bid was 15. Did it for 10
The acrylic finish adds 2500-3500 whether you pay a contractor or not.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> When I was young my dad had a set. I don't know how he came by them but there they were in his garage. God I loved those things.


Back when I was in my early 20's I could freakin dance in them. Did a bunch of that around that time.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 15, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> You'll get fucked either way: move to a warmer clime and the AC will kill you in summer.


He could always move to Ventura…

Most temperate climate I can think of in the US. Stays between 60-80 degrees like 95% of the time. @manfredo we could ride bikes together too!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 15, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I don’t live in Oroville but have VERY similar weather
> View attachment 4944451
> Not bad at all
> 
> shit i’m gonna work until all the beer is gone again today.


my grandparent used to live in Loomis before they passed away, they raised kiwi fruit and bees, kiwi honey is awesome, has a lemony taste


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 15, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> my grandparent used to live in Loomis before they passed away, they raised kiwi fruit and bees, kiwi honey is awesome, has a lemony taste


My favorite salmon fishing rods are Gary Loomis. Pretty sure he is royalty from there.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Oh wow, the guy I spoke of wore them all the time. But he was old school, learned the trade from his dad and did it his entire life. He just retired. I went to school with the guy. So no more cheap ceilings for me


You know, the pimp ass shit that looks like old school lath and plaster(shitrock replaced it) is a veneer finish.
We hang blue board. Their veneer finish sticks to it best but you can also glue regular rock. The plasters apply about an 1/16-1/8 “ veneer coat of some hard as rock plaster. they do it allot on the corridor walls of hospitals.
if i was rich,and i was building a mansion, i would do that and do terrazzo floors
Both cost bank


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 15, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> My favorite salmon fishing rods are Gary Loomis. Pretty sure he is royalty from there.


Actually he’s from Woodland. Not really that far away lol

i just assumed. Oh well


----------



## manfredo (Jul 15, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Microwave drawer in the kitchen lower cabs or in the island?
> I got about 15min to make my mind up


 Those drawers are sweet...either one. Where's the sink?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Those drawers are sweet...either one. Where's the sink?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> So $1500 labor??


Guess how much the taping will cost


----------



## raratt (Jul 15, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Microwave drawer in the kitchen lower cabs or in the island?
> I got about 15min to make my mind up


The Mrs votes Island.


----------



## raratt (Jul 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Ventura…


Ventura is nice, for SoCal.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> He could always move to Ventura…
> 
> Most temperate climate I can think of in the US. Stays between 60-80 degrees like 95% of the time. @manfredo we could ride bikes together too!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> The Mrs votes Island.


Rite? Only make sense. I got a picture that shows it just across from the island and looks cool though.

fuckin cabinet dude is laggin. Slowed me right down. I’m sitting down watching for home and feeling how buzzed i actually am


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 15, 2021)

Did you guys know that i was born in the very same hospital @curious2garden kid was.
Pretty cool


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 15, 2021)

$8500

and believe me, i talked him down


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Did you guys know that i was born in the very same hospital @curious2garden kid was.
> Pretty cool


That is pretty cool. We have another really eerie coincidence too


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That is pretty cool. We have another really eerie coincidence too


?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> $8500
> 
> and believe me, i talked him down


For $8500 I'd take my old, creaky ass out there and start taping and cursing.


----------



## raratt (Jul 15, 2021)

Bought some zebra danio's and neons for the fish tank. Picked up the freon for my car. Gotta love Cali with a $10 deposit on the bottle. "New" printer showed up, it's a referb one, got it up and running. Paper actually feeds by itself, win. Steak for dinner.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> Bought some zebra danio's and neons for the fish tank. Picked up the freon for my car. Gotta love Cali with a $10 deposit on the bottle. "New" printer showed up, it's a referb one, got it up and running. Paper actually feeds by itself, win. Steak for dinner.


Slow down there, turbo. You’re making me feel very unproductive.

All I did was wash my car with a hose and the two-bucket method. Then attempted to clay bar the car, but got through like 2 panels and said fuck it. 

Sealed it all up with some turtle brand ceramic spray wax…looking better than it has in a while.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> For $8500 I'd take my old, creaky ass out there and start taping and cursing.


Time is money to me though.
If i taped my house, it would take me so much longer to finish.
i just want to be able to shit in a regular toilet again sometime


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 15, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Time is money to me though.
> If i taped my house, it would take me so much longer to finish.
> i just want to shit in a regular toilet sometime


Why stop at regular when bidet toilets exists??


----------



## raratt (Jul 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Slow down there, turbo. You’re making me feel very unproductive.
> 
> All I did was wash my car with a hose and the two-bucket method. Then attempted to clay bar the car, but got through like 2 panels and said fuck it.
> 
> Sealed it all up with some turtle brand ceramic spray wax…looking better than it has in a while.


I just hosed most of the dust off...lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Time is money to me though.
> If i taped my house, it would take me so much longer to finish.
> *i just want to be able to shit in a regular toilet again sometime*


Baby, we all got our dreams.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Slow down there, turbo. You’re making me feel very unproductive.
> 
> All I did was wash my car with a hose and the two-bucket method. Then attempted to clay bar the car, but got through like 2 panels and said fuck it.
> 
> Sealed it all up with some turtle brand ceramic spray wax…looking better than it has in a while.


Dude. Take it the fuck easy!
Didn’t you just get back from a big hike? Slow your roll. You should just be chillin for like the next month recuperating. Just saying


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> I just hosed most of the dust off...lol.


Bidet?


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 15, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Dude. Take it the fuck easy!
> Didn’t you just get back from a big hike? Slow your roll. You should should just be chillin for like the next month recuperating. Just saying


I mean, I can’t even comment…you built a fucking house. Workshop first and now a fucking house. 

You’re like, a fucking badass. No joke, I admire your skills and work ethic.


----------



## raratt (Jul 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Bidet?


Well, there was some bird shit also...


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Bidet?


Oh this is good. Bravo mama, bravo!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I mean, I can’t even comment…you built a fucking house. Workshop first and now a fucking house.
> 
> You’re like, a fucking badass. No joke, I admire your skills and work ethic.


I’m not even kidding though. If i went on a hike like you just did, i’d just kick it for a couple weeks. I get tired just thinking about doing something like that no joke.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m not even kidding though. If i went on a hike like you just did, i’d just kick it for a couple weeks. I get tired just thinking about doing something like that no joke.


Yeah but they are all like the younger generation and having to prove something to us and then blaming us for their bullshit. It's eloquent in that it's what we did. Oh never f'n mind. I have this friend...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah but they are all like the younger generation and having to prove something to us and then blaming us for their bullshit. It's eloquent in that it's what we did. Oh never f'n mind. I have this friend...


I take a drive to town to pick up material, go shopping for regular shit, i’m fucking beat.
I started out today hitting up home depot right at 6am. Got home and almost said fuck it. I was about to just chill today.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I take a drive to town to pick up material, go shopping for regular shit, i’m fucking beat.
> I started out today hitting up home depot right at 6am. Got home and almost said fuck it. I was about to just chill today.


There ya go


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> There ya go


Tapers show up wednesday. Plasters show up on the weekends. Insurance shit is done. The kids setup is almost done. Not cropping
Out for 2 weeks. There is a big window coming up 
I’m about to be able to just chill for a minute.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 15, 2021)

I got the penile pheno.

If anyone has the vagina pheno, please contact!


----------



## raratt (Jul 15, 2021)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4944558
> I got the penile pheno.
> 
> If anyone has the vagina pheno, please contact!




I did also.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 15, 2021)

i went to the hardware store to buy some wall anchors so i could move the toilet paper holder so the cart full of makeup and hair products that appeared in my bathroom would fit better...then i did the laundry, the deal is i wash it and she folds it and puts it away. i thought i was getting the better of that deal till i started pulling panties and bras and...stuff out of the basket...there were a bunch of young guys there doing laundry, and it looked like half of them were envious, and the other half were wondering if the stuff was mine....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4944562
> 
> I did also.


if your unit looks like that...go see a mycologist...


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 15, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m not even kidding though. If i went on a hike like you just did, i’d just kick it for a couple weeks. I get tired just thinking about doing something like that no joke.


If we’re being honest, that was my first time doing something like that. And I actually finished a day early so I could come home and take my girlfriend backpacking on an overnighted.

Believe me, I’m about as sedentary as they come. Lazy to the max…I have no idea what is happening to me…haha


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 15, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I wouldn't tape a whole house either...Those guys that do it every day are like lightning and it will look perfect!!
> 
> I have a friend who is a plasterer...old school Italian fancy designed rough coat plaster ceilings and walls....Beautiful shit. Every house I have renovated...he has done the ceilings. Last job he did, it was $40 per sheet to hang it and finish it. Ththat's was how he figured price. And he did the job in 2 half days...2 big ceilings and a hallway.


$1/sqft to finish, so $32 to tape and texture.
an 8’ sheet.
$10 bucks for that sheet of rock.
It really only takes a couple minutes to hang and screw off a natural sheet. 
so that’s pretty close to what you’re friend charges.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 15, 2021)

Finally made it to happy hour


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 15, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Finally made it to happy hour


diet soda doesn't qualify for happy hour, unless it's full of some kind of alcohol...


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 15, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> diet soda doesn't qualify for happy hour, unless it's full of some kind of alcohol...


Even better, fizzy water and herb is all I need these days.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 15, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Finally made it to happy hour


Enjoy..


----------



## manfredo (Jul 15, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> $8500
> 
> and believe me, i talked him down


Holy shit!! I was going to guess 4k. Damn, labor is high out there. Of course, your house is probably worth 5 times what it would be here so I guess labor has to be cheaper here.


----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2021)

Pulled weeds before it warmed up this morning, found out there is another hole in the sprinkler hose so I need to fix that. I have no idea how that happened. Washed and put away a load of clothes and washed the sheets for the bed and remade it. Ordered an actuator for the car's AC system, not working so good on the passenger side. Frozen shrimp and fish for dinner because I'm lazy.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> Pulled weeds before it warmed up this morning, *found out there is another hole in the sprinkler hose so I need to fix that. I have no idea how that happened*. Washed and put away a load of clothes and washed the sheets for the bed and remade it. Ordered an actuator for the car's AC system, not working so good on the passenger side. Frozen shrimp and fish for dinner because I'm lazy.


Look for tiny chisel-like marks; rodents bite through a lot of my drip lines.


----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Look for tiny chisel-like marks; rodents bite through a lot of my drip lines.


This is the buried 1/2 inch hose. Could be a previous repair failing.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> Pulled weeds before it warmed up this morning, found out there is another hole in the sprinkler hose so I need to fix that. I have no idea how that happened. Washed and put away a load of clothes and washed the sheets for the bed and remade it. Ordered an actuator for the car's AC system, not working so good on the passenger side. Frozen *shrimp *and fish for dinner because I'm lazy.


Thats sounds good...I haven't done shrimp in a while. And I've never tried frying them at home, but it's gotta be easy and I have a good breading recipe

I'm bumming because my favorite meal this time of year, a good ole rib eye steak on the grill, has skyrocketed. Pretty much has doubled in price, from $9 a pound to $18.

Sitting here with the wax pen thinking food...lol. Maybe a bike ride while I can though, the rains a comin'. Actually I heard flood warnings so they must be expecting a good one. Of course, the air show and fair are in progress.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Thats sounds good...I haven't done shrimp in a while. And I've never tried frying them at home, but it's gotta be easy and I have a good breading recipe
> 
> I'm bumming because my favorite meal this time of year, a good ole rib eye steak on the grill, has skyrocketed. Pretty much has doubled in price, from $9 a pound to $18.
> 
> Sitting here with the wax pen thinking food...lol. Maybe a bike ride while I can though, the rains a comin'. Actually I heard flood warnings so they must be expecting a good one. Of course, the air show and fair are in progress.


I just got back from the butcher. Steak tips 14.99 lb and sirloin 8.99. 

I have the flood warnings till tomorrow night also. We're fine at the house but some other spots might get messed up. Hope not.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Thats sounds good...I haven't done shrimp in a while. And I've never tried frying them at home, but it's gotta be easy and I have a good breading recipe
> 
> I'm bumming because my favorite meal this time of year, a good ole rib eye steak on the grill, has skyrocketed. Pretty much has doubled in price, from $9 a pound to $18.
> 
> Sitting here with the wax pen thinking food...lol. Maybe a bike ride while I can though, the rains a comin'. Actually I heard flood warnings so they must be expecting a good one. Of course, the air show and fair are in progress.


I broke a spoke the other day. I tried to replace it myself but the freewheel (I know, lol) is stuck on the hub, so I can’t get a spoke in there.

logic would tell most humans to just take the tire to a shop and have it replaced. Sure, sounds like a good idea. So I took the affected wheel off the bike… then I removed the wheel with the motor… and the battery…

I figured I could swap the setup easily to a little project cruiser bike I’ve been slowly upgrading. would only take a few minutes… uh, yeah…..

I began at 5pm last evening; current state of affairs in my ‘workshop’




Daughter coming over in like an hour…this deck is supposed to be cleared with a 8’x10’ pool inflated on it…lol. Beach day???


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 17, 2021)

Okay, sorta kinda have things under control a little better.

After posting that last pic, I stared at it for about 30 seconds before getting neurotic and attempting to sorta clean things up a tad


----------



## Autodoctor (Jul 17, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4940959
> that's enough to make two more cakes of hash, and still have enough left to decarb for a double run of fudge...i'm just sleepy tonight.


interested on how to do this. Should make a post about


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I broke a spoke the other day. I tried to replace it myself but the freewheel (I know, lol) is stuck on the hub, so I can’t get a spoke in there.
> 
> logic would tell most humans to just take the tire to a shop and have it replaced. Sure, sounds like a good idea. So I took the affected wheel off the bike… then I removed the wheel with the motor… and the battery…
> 
> ...


Change in plans!


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Change in plans!


Eh, I did a pretty good job cleaning it up in the 30 minutes following that post…lol. I can inflate the pool now with no issues, haha!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Eh, I did a pretty good job cleaning it up in the 30 minutes following that post…lol. I can inflate the pool now with no issues, haha!


I think the beach would have been a sweet change in plans.


----------



## raratt (Jul 17, 2021)

Irrigation hose fixed. I guess it could have been where I put a hole plug into it, but I said screw it and just hacked out the perforated spot and put in a splice. Bob's your uncle.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 17, 2021)

moved a two week into flower plant last night and almost snapped the main off.
put tape on it, and she's good as new, sorta, maybe better, this morning.
God is great.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 17, 2021)

Doing a little dance,making a lot of love & getting DOWN TONIGHT !!!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 17, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Doing a little dance,making a lot of love & getting DOWN TONIGHT !!!


Did that this morning.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 17, 2021)

my mood is completely tied to how healthy my animals and plants are.
like nothing else matters.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I think the beach would have been a sweet change in plans.


I usually don’t mess with the beach on weekends. Tuesday and Wednesday are beach days around these parts


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> my mood is completely tied to how healthy my animals and plants are.
> like nothing else matters.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4945799


Looking at mine this morning I'd say it is gonna be a great day!


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4945799


haha, looks like my dog, Bob Marley.


----------



## ANC (Jul 17, 2021)

Braai time


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 17, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Did that this morning.


Atta kid !!! I to am a FIRM believer in never wasting morning wood !


----------



## raratt (Jul 17, 2021)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4945819
> 
> View attachment 4945821
> 
> ...


You OK down there? I hear the shit is hitting the fan.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 17, 2021)

God damn i suck at interior design. I just always had to do what I was told to do, or what the plans said.
No bullnose here. Shaker cabinets. Shaker doors i’m ordering. All the casing and base will be craftsman style. All the entryways will be cased openings.
I was just originally gonna trim out the the tray ceiling with crown molding but i just changed my mind. Whatcha guys think? Stupid?


----------



## raratt (Jul 17, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> God damn i suck at interior design. I just always had to do what I was told to do, or what the plans said.
> No bullnose here. Shaker cabinets. Shaker doors i’m ordering. All the casing and base will be craftsman style. All the entryways will be cased openings.
> I was just originally gonna trim out the the tray ceiling with crown molding but i just changed my mind. Whatcha guys think? Stupid?
> View attachment 4946024


Finish it the way it is, and if you feel it needs crown it can be added later?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 17, 2021)

Mother fucker man.
I was at home depot picking through some studs eralier. Just barely touched the stack of 2x8’s next to me and a stack dropped on my foot. And I was wearing my boots! Mother fucker man

god damn i need trim my nails right? Lmao


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 17, 2021)

@raratt the mother fucker feels broken


----------



## raratt (Jul 17, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> @raratt the mother fucker feels broken


I don't know if they can do much with that other than taping it to the other toe to immobilize it. Put some ice on it to stop swelling? My medical knowledge is limited.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> I don't know if they can do much with that other than taping it to the other toe to immobilize it. Put some ice on it to stop swelling? My medical knowledge is limited.


I’ll be alright bro. But it does hurt like a mofo


----------



## raratt (Jul 17, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I’ll be alright bro. But it does hurt like a mofo


Ice will numb it out a bit also, plus beer. If it turns black there is a problem.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 17, 2021)

Hit it the other way..........sorry......still up


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 17, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> This is my cooler. It’s the cooler i replaced that usually occupies the platform on my boat. The other one melted in the fire.View attachment 4946036


Was just checking this one out. 








Kenai 65 - Large Cooler, 65 Quart Cooler | Kenai Coolers


This 65-quart large cooler can hold 60 cans with 20 lbs of ice. Making it the go-to adventure cooler of our time. Made in the USA. Fast shipping, shop now.




www.kenaigear.com




Looks nice and decent price.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Was just checking this one out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to get the exact same Yeti i had before so it still straps down to the platform in the back of the sled.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 17, 2021)

Brand spankin new yamaha 9.9hp kicker motor next to the cooler. The kicker motor got warped just a very little bit. The yeti cooler was almost completely melted. Crazy.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 17, 2021)

This is where the yeti cooler melted and yet( thank jebus) the kicker is fine

^all new upholstery was needed. Still got some melted lights on the trailer lol.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 17, 2021)

@raratt you know bullards bar. I’m pretty sure theres still water in there. Let go while the kokes are still biting? I got a window for fun open here soon.


----------



## raratt (Jul 17, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> @raratt you know bullards bar. I’m pretty sure theres still water in there. Let go while the kokes are still biting? I got a window for fun open here soon.


I'll get back to you on that, I don't even have a license yet.  It would be nice to have some Kokes to eat, They don't get that big there though.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'll get back to you on that, I don't even have a license yet.  It would be nice to have some Kokes to eat, They don't get that big there though.


I know. Fuck it. Lets do whiskeytown then


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 17, 2021)

The kings in Oroville are fucking huge right now. We can always do that. Still a boatramp open


----------



## raratt (Jul 17, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> The kings in Oroville are fucking huge right now. We can always do that. Still a boatramp open


They said you need a 4X to launch there.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 17, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4946127


Hope that toe doesn't keep you awake!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 17, 2021)

Nothing better than gardening and meeting new friends doing it.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 18, 2021)

I just fucked up !!! There was one edible cookie left in the Tupperware. Instead of just taking the last cookie . I ate the stock pile of crumbs being a selfless sort. I’m doomed ,shoulda ate the last cookie .


----------



## raratt (Jul 18, 2021)

Recharged the AC in my car, I need to take it somewhere and get the leak fixed someday, either that or keep spending $50 a year to recharge it. It's working much better now.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 18, 2021)

Just found a bunch of old books


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> Recharged the AC in my car, I need to take it somewhere and get the leak fixed someday, either that or keep spending $50 a year to recharge it. It's working much better now.


fix that shit...there's enough bullshit in the air from trumpublicans....
https://www.greencarreports.com/news/1091291_super-greenhouse-gas-emissions-from-air-conditioning-a-climate-concern


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2021)

Mowed 6 yards and cleaned up one yard of hanging branches, some of those branches were sitting on power lines yesterday and today...the yard was mine for 2 yards, and the property that my mom's and dad's house is one and my late grandparents house is sitting on they have 4, great thing we have a riding mower...all in 100 degree heat...ugh I'm tired.....the sun takes a lot of out me...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 18, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Mowed 6 yards and cleaned up one yard of hanging branches, some of those branches were sitting on power lines yesterday and today...the yard was mine for 2 yards, and the property that my mom's and dad's house is one and my late grandparents house is sitting on they have 4, great thing we have a riding mower...all in 100 degree heat...ugh I'm tired.....the sun takes a lot of out me...


damn, have a beer and smoke a bowl....


----------



## raratt (Jul 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> have a few beers and smoke a bowl....


fify


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 18, 2021)

Put some poolside furniture together and made chicken burritos with bean, rice, homemade pico de Gallo w/ cilantro and green salsa.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> damn, have a beer and smoke a bowl....


Already on it man, already on it....  

I do admit, I did harvest some good cooking wood for the pits, still gotta cut it up, and I still got a little more trimming to do around the property. Save that till next weekend...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 18, 2021)

freakin weather, gonna rain all afternoon for at least the next 4 or 5 days..my poor scooter is just sitting there looking sad and lonely...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 18, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> Mowed 6 yards and cleaned up one yard of hanging branches, some of those branches were sitting on power lines yesterday and today...the yard was mine for 2 yards, and the property that my mom's and dad's house is one and my late grandparents house is sitting on they have 4, great thing we have a riding mower...all in 100 degree heat...ugh I'm tired.....the sun takes a lot of out me...


I mow my parents house with a 48" Kubota - it typically takes me 3 days but I can do it in 2, however that much straight time in the saddle beats me up.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 18, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I mow my parents house with a 48" Kubota - it typically takes me 3 days but I can do it in 2, however that much straight time in the saddle beats me up.


must be a big yard, i can mow a typical lawn in under an hour with a walk behind mower, 2 with the weedeating and touching things up


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 19, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I mow my parents house with a 48" Kubota - it typically takes me 3 days but I can do it in 2, however that much straight time in the saddle beats me up.


i did the ones with a 42" Craftsman.....no suspension what so ever, and boy am i paying for it today....lower back and my knees today....still trying to get over the heat......it's will be a couple days of recovery...moving a little slow here at work...lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 19, 2021)

The Kubota has no suspension to speak of either & my back starts bitching just thinking about it.


----------



## raratt (Jul 19, 2021)

Going to reschedule my teeth cleaning this afternoon, just not feeling up to it. Got pretty smoky yesterday, my headache might be leftovers from that.
Mornin.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jul 20, 2021)

The wife and I are placing concrete in our covered front porch, 12 bags yesterday and 10 today. That used to be a warmup for me, now it's a takedown. Fify bucks says this porch will be filled up in no time. When I tell my wife that we have too much shit, she agrees and says, maybe i should get rid of some of my stuff! Not likely...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The Kubota has no suspension to speak of either & my back starts bitching just thinking about it.


Mine too..get the strange feeling for a warning label on the seat or something...my back is still nutz


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 20, 2021)

Peach cobbler


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 20, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Peach cobbler
> 
> View attachment 4948020


It's a munchies thing....


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> The wife and *I are placing concrete in our covered front porch, 12 bags yesterday and 10 today*. That used to be a warmup for me, now it's a takedown. Fify bucks says this porch will be filled up in no time. When I tell my wife that we have too much shit, *she agrees and says, maybe i should get rid of some of my stuff!* Not likely...


Hmmm all that concrete and a complaining wife....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Hmmm all that concrete and a complaining wife....


If it was all wood his wife wouldn’t be complaining.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 21, 2021)

FYI - Frenchy passed on Sunday 

Au revoir Frenchy!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2021)

Mohican said:


> FYI - Frenchy passed on Sunday
> 
> Au revoir Frenchy!
> View attachment 4948381


Sorry for your loss Mohican.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2021)

I thought you were talking about a dog.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 21, 2021)

A frog hehe
Hash Master Frenchy Cannoli


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2021)

Mohican said:


> A frog hehe
> Hash Master Frenchy Cannoli
> View attachment 4948584











Frenchy Cannoli






www.rollitup.org





Everybody swings through RIU, at least once


----------



## lokie (Jul 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Frenchy Cannoli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it ain't got that swing


----------



## raratt (Jul 22, 2021)

I need to go grocery shopping soon, the TP situation is getting depleted. Son wants to make his own refried beans to help with reducing the sodium for his blood pressure. It needs all the help it can get. Ordered some metric taps to work on the radiator frame of the toy so I can bolt it in better.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Everybody swings through RIU, at least once


----------



## manfredo (Jul 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> Recharged the AC in my car, I need to take it somewhere and get the leak fixed someday, either that or keep spending $50 a year to recharge it. It's working much better now.


Did you do it yourself? 

My car needs a squirt. I have the kit for the old style freon...R13 was it? I wonder if the kit is the same for the newer style...hmmmm. Cleaning the condenser is supposed to help too.


----------



## raratt (Jul 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Did you do it yourself?
> 
> My car needs a squirt. I have the kit for the old style freon...R13 was it? I wonder if the kit is the same for the newer style...hmmmm. Cleaning the condenser is supposed to help too.


Yup, it's R-134a now. Old stuff was R-12. I think the low side connector is a different size than the high side now so you don't explode the hose by hooking it up wrong.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 23, 2021)

I recently changed positions at work and officially became an electrician. Yesterday I changed 510 t8 fluorescent bulbs in one hallway.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 23, 2021)

Bareback said:


> I recently changed positions at work and officially became an electrician. Yesterday I changed 510 t8 fluorescent bulbs in one hallway.


It sounded like an easier job until you gave an example!


----------



## Bareback (Jul 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It sounded like an easier job until you gave an example!


I was told “ it’s easy “ “ all they do is change bulbs and the occasional ballast “ . Well they didn’t say I would be changing a couple thousand a week.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 23, 2021)

Bareback said:


> I was told “ it’s easy “ “ all they do is change bulbs and the occasional ballast “ . Well they didn’t say I would be changing a couple thousand a week.


The devil is in the details


----------



## raratt (Jul 23, 2021)

Bareback said:


> I was told “ it’s easy “ “ all they do is change bulbs and the occasional ballast “ . Well they didn’t say I would be changing a couple thousand a week.


I'm surprised they haven't gone to LED's, although the retrofit bulbs don't save as much as the ballast bypass ones.


----------



## raratt (Jul 23, 2021)

Grocery shopping done and put away, need to make a beer run. BLT's for dinner. Getting warm out there already.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 23, 2021)

Popped too many seeds this round, took too many clones, Im out of room for up potting. 
So I ordered a new, bigger tent, now Im out of room for the new tent...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 23, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Popped too many seeds this round, took too many clones, Im out of room for up potting.
> So I ordered a new, bigger tent, now Im out of room for the new tent...


REAL world problems. : )


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 23, 2021)

this motherfucker right here
just flew in my helmet on my way home and stung me on the ear...
while i was coming down a mountain with no real flat spots to stop on...
a couple of tylenol and a couple of benadryl helped. soon as i eat i'll get higher than fuck...it might still hurt, but i won't care nearly as much


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 23, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this motherfucker right hereView attachment 4949835
> just flew in my helmet on my way home and stung me on the ear...
> while i was coming down a mountain with no real flat spots to stop on...
> a couple of tylenol and a couple of benadryl helped. soon as i eat i'll get higher than fuck...it might still hurt, but i won't care nearly as much


Back maybe '96...I was bushwhacking with a few buddies on our motocross bikes. The guy in front of me must have hit a hive in the leaves or something......I went through this swarm of bees. Those things got into everywhere! I jumped off my bike mid ride and started tearing my gear off on the run. Gloves, helmet, chest protector......right down to my undies........couldn't count how many stings I had.......it sucked  '91 RM 125 that thing was a screamer.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Back maybe '96...I was bushwhacking with a few buddies on our motocross bikes. The guy in front of me must have hit a hive in the leaves or something......I went through this swarm of bees. Those things got into everywhere! I jumped off my bike mid ride and started tearing my gear off on the run. Gloves, helmet, chest protector......right down to my undies........couldn't count how many stings I had.......it sucked  '91 RM 125 that thing was a screamer.


nice bike......

yeah me and those little bastard have had a few run ins over the years, think my worst is when i grabbed a whole hive with my bare hands while moving brush out of my way.........i must have had like 10 stings in my hand......hurt like a mofo....


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Back maybe '96...I was bushwhacking with a few buddies on our motocross bikes. The guy in front of me must have hit a hive in the leaves or something......I went through this swarm of bees. Those things got into everywhere! I jumped off my bike mid ride and started tearing my gear off on the run. Gloves, helmet, chest protector......right down to my undies........couldn't count how many stings I had.......it sucked  '91 RM 125 that thing was a screamer.


“plan bee”


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> nice bike......
> 
> yeah me and those little bastard have had a few run ins over the years, think my worst is when i grabbed a whole hive with my bare hands while moving brush out of my way.........i must have had like 10 stings in my hand......hurt like a mofo....


Oh that sucked. 

125's you had to just light that tire up! It was fun but I preferred the bhaa-rap toque of a 250. 

A 250 two stroke is a damn near perfect motor.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh that sucked.
> 
> 125's you had to just light that tire up! It was fun but I preferred the bhaa-rap toque of a 250.
> 
> A 250 two stroke is a damn near perfect motor.


oh it did suck....think my hand went oversize for like 3 days.....look like i had a club for a hand basically

125 are nice, perky little bikes.....but my fav is the 250....owned an 85 Honda 250 air cooled for a long time


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> oh it did suck....think my hand went oversize for like 3 days.....look like i had a club for a hand basically
> 
> 125 are nice, perky little bikes.....but my fav is the 250....owned an 85 Honda 250 air cooled for a long time


Had a bunch of 250's and only that one 125. One of the best was the Honda 250R atv I had a couple. Kawasaki rode nice and smooth but my Suzuki RM 250 was my favorite. That thing was absolutely nasty....was also around the same time I worked for my buddies honing shop (Wesco dealer  ) my clutch basket was even aftermarket on that thing.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Had a bunch of 250's and only that one 125. One of the best was the Honda 250R atv I had a couple. Kawasaki rode nice and smooth but my Suzuki RM 250 was my favorite. That thing was absolutely nasty....was also around the same time I worked for my buddies honing shop (Wesco dealer  ) my clutch basket was even aftermarket on that thing.


sweet......

my first bike was a what they called a big wheeled 80 honda, then i moved up to a 90 honda, from there rode 125's for ever it seemed, then i graduated to the 250, and i loved those.....before the track shut down....i got to ride a new 250 from Yamaha that bike felt great.....i tried the 450's but they were just a tad to much for me.....went back to the 250's


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 23, 2021)

Finished out a very long work week, starting to remember why I enjoyed being a independent contractor for nearly 3 years.


----------



## raratt (Jul 23, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> sweet......
> 
> my first bike was a what they called a big wheeled 80 honda, then i moved up to a 90 honda, from there rode 125's for ever it seemed, then i graduated to the 250, and i loved those.....before the track shut down....i got to ride a new 250 from Yamaha that bike felt great.....i tried the 450's but they were just a tad to much for me.....went back to the 250's


My first bike was a 65 CB 450, thank god someone put a later model tank on it. The chrome and black original looked like shit.


----------



## raratt (Jul 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> My first bike was a 65 CB 450, thank god someone put a later model tank on it. The chrome and black original looked like shit.


It used torsion arms instead of valve springs, really ahead of it's time. Dual overhead cams also.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> My first bike was a 65 CB 450, thank god someone put a later model tank on it. The chrome and black original looked like shit.


Ahh my first
an ‘82 Yamaha Midnight Maxim 650. 
Since then I’ve had a thing for black chrome. I want a Big Twin with jugs and heads done out in black chrome.


----------



## raratt (Jul 23, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Ahh my first
> an ‘82 Yamaha Midnight Maxim 650.
> Since then I’ve had a thing for black chrome. I want a Big Twin with jugs and heads done out in black chrome.


I crinkle coated the cases and barrels on my triple when I had it apart.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 23, 2021)

First bike, 1969, the stepdad got me a Honda trail 70, the start of my bone braking career, loved that bike


----------



## manfredo (Jul 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> Grocery shopping done and put away, need to make a beer run. BLT's for dinner. Getting warm out there already.


I am in!! So glad you reminded me I bought the fixins, plus I got english muffins so I could do open face sandwiches with tomatoes, bacon and melted cheese.

Do you guys put a slice of tomato on a grilled cheese sandwich? My ex's dad taught me that and it's pretty good. What a character this guy is! 

9 pm and so far its been icy pops only  I need bacon !


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 23, 2021)

I got home from school one day and there was a new red, 69' Mustang Mach1, 428, sitting in the driveway that he got for my mom, I was going nuts over it & dad says "like the color?", I got you one too, opens the garage & there's my T70. Pretty good day.
Later on @16yrs old I did 140mph in it on a bread run to 711, even better day.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 23, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Back maybe '96...I was bushwhacking with a few buddies on our motocross bikes. The guy in front of me must have hit a hive in the leaves or something......I went through this swarm of bees. Those things got into everywhere! I jumped off my bike mid ride and started tearing my gear off on the run. Gloves, helmet, chest protector......right down to my undies........couldn't count how many stings I had.......it sucked  '91 RM 125 that thing was a screamer.


We'd get those guys in the ER. It was like a game to get the endotracheal tube in before they swelled to the point you had to trach them. I always felt they took off points for the trach. My trick was to use a size 6 to 6.5 ET tube, LOL the guys always grabbed the 8.0.

So anyway, the time I went into the ER for something similar to that the ER doctor (who knew me and my proclivities) said, wait till she passes out and we'll trach her ROFLMAO!! I fooled him and the epinephrine turned me around so he missed a chance to shove something down my throat AND the trach, neener neener


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> My first bike was a 65 CB 450, thank god someone put a later model tank on it. The chrome and black original looked like shit.


I learned on a CB 360, my boyfriends LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 23, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> First bike, 1969, the stepdad got me a Honda trail 70, the start of my bone braking career, loved that bike
> View attachment 4949931


So you're saying your stepdad didn't like you


----------



## manfredo (Jul 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I learned on a CB 360, my boyfriends LOL
> View attachment 4949976


I had the older version, a CB-350, with drum brakes front & rear. I rebuilt it, including custom paint, and it went to Florida with me in the back of my '66 Chevy van, which was also a trippy vehicle!

It's scary looking back that we drove this shit on the interstate at high rates of speed, and many are still here to talk about it


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 23, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I had the older version, a CB-350, with drum brakes front & rear. I rebuilt it, including custom paint, and it went to Florida with me in the back of my '66 Chevy van, which was also a trippy vehicle!
> 
> It's scary looking back that we drove this shit on the interstate at high rates of speed, and many are still here to talk about it
> View attachment 4949981


I fell over once trying to get his up on the kickstand. He just laughed. I was so pissed.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I fell over once trying to get his up on the kickstand. He just laughed. I was so pissed.


I worked at a Days Inn and one of my jobs was to change the price on the gas pumps. One of them had a drip, so I use to keep a can under that drip, and that kept my bike in fuel... and got me back &U forth to work...Plus I had Days Inn everything in my apartment.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 23, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I got home from school one day and there was a new red, 69' Mustang Mach1, 428, sitting in the driveway that he got for my mom, I was going nuts over it & dad says "like the color?", I got you one too, opens the garage & there's my T70. Pretty good day.
> Later on @16yrs old I did 140mph in it on a bread run to 711, even better day.


What did your mom say he did for a living? I'm guessing a bush pilot.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 23, 2021)

My dad came home with a white Triumph TR6 for my mom in 76:



Then in 1982 she got herself a black 911 SC Cabrio. I got to pick it up from the dealer when she was out of town and drive it down a long new street with nothing else built yet. I was in third going 90 and it just wanted to keep pulling. It was a five speed. Loved that car.



My first car:



My second car:



Still have this one:


----------



## Porky1982 (Jul 23, 2021)

Took the dog for a walk.


----------



## Arkos (Jul 24, 2021)

I got high


manfredo said:


> Do you guys put a slice of tomato on a grilled cheese sandwich?


Eh fuck yeah! Even better is tomatoes on top of bacon on top of cheese, damn I'm gonna go make some ...


----------



## lokie (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Jul 24, 2021)

I accomplished sleeping off those xanax I mistakenly took, popped a couple Aleve, did a few dabs, and let the projects roll. And hopefully a bike ride this afternoon...She's all charged up!


----------



## Bareback (Jul 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I learned on a CB 360, my boyfriends LOL
> View attachment 4949976


I had that exact bike…. same color…. first bike I totaled out. Server road rash , took at least six months to heal , I’m still sporting the scars.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2021)

Bareback said:


> I had that exact bike…. same color…. first bike I totaled out. Server road rash , took at least six months to heal , I’m still sporting the scars.


You know I often thought fondly of that bike. They were good ones! Sorry about the road rash.


----------



## ct26turbo (Jul 24, 2021)

Just digging my life away


----------



## manfredo (Jul 24, 2021)

Dripping in sweat. Let the good times roll


----------



## Bareback (Jul 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Dripping in sweat. Let the good times rollView attachment 4950358


I’m going sometime in the next week or two and try find some flooring for the wife’s room.
What brand is that?


----------



## raratt (Jul 24, 2021)

No racing on today (at least the types we watch). Guess I ought to accomplish something before it gets hot. I need to solder the Toy radiator back to it's frame and figure out how high it needs mounted so I can tap out some holes. Metric taps came yesterday. I decided I'm just going to put in a cutoff switch for the fuel pump, at least that way if something happens and the ignition is on it can be prevented from pumping more fuel into the flames.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Dripping in sweat. Let the good times rollView attachment 4950358


Ow my back hurts just looking at that, but it will be lovely when it's done.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 24, 2021)

Inherited a 8x12 greenhouse today that's never been built!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 24, 2021)

Did a few hours on the puter this morning. Gonna go spend some money. Need a printer and another monitor. Since I'll be in the area, I'll get dog food and gas. After that... I'll head over to the head shop and maybe get a new piece. Depends. Not sure what I want. After that, um... I don't know, I'll do some stuff on the honey due list.

SH420


----------



## raratt (Jul 24, 2021)

I guess I missed the cooler window this morning to do stuff outside. Oh well, it will be there tomorrow. I did check the flower room and the girls don't need watered yet. I do need to mix up some nutes for the veg closet though.
The couch may have to do it's job and help me make up for the sleep interruption at 0300 this morning.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 24, 2021)

I managed to buy back my Dad's tractor (at a steal of a price) that he sold 17 years ago when he became paralyzed, found notes in Dads handwriting on the manual that showed the hour meter reading - turns out the guy that bought it only put 50 hours in all that time. New battery, diesel & clamps - no leaks, everything works and she purrs like a kitten.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 25, 2021)

Bareback said:


> I’m going sometime in the next week or two and try find some flooring for the wife’s room.
> What brand is that?


I don't remember...This is actually tear out from water damage  ...It was some cheap stuff from Lowes I believe.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 25, 2021)

Bareback said:


> I’m going sometime in the next week or two and try find some flooring for the wife’s room.
> What brand is that?


I’m out shopping for wood flooring. Was gonna go with an engineered hardwood throughout. Mostly. Not bathrooms.
Everywhere I go they are trying to talk me into vinyl plank. The 1/2” thick stuff. Turns out just about every builder is installing it now out here about 75% of the time. It does feel like wood floor. My buddy had it installed and is stoked with it. I was 100% against the product but now after checking into it am open to it.
i dont know what i’m gonna do now. I need to make mind up this week though. If i’m going hardwood it needs to go in before kitchen cabinets. Vinyl plank afterwards. The kitchen cabinets will be done in about 2-3 weeks. That right there is also steering me towards the vinyl plank. And that its waterproof and nearly indestructible.
Oh and i’d have to move the trailer so I could bring power to the building. Which btw i’m gonna change the meter main while i’m at it to make it easier for the solar install i have to do. I have to have the AC on to keep the house at a normal temp to acclimate the flooring and install. So that isnt so easy and would have to be done immediately.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 25, 2021)

I was supposed to be taking a break from the house for a couple weeks.










Lmao


----------



## manfredo (Jul 25, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m out shopping for wood flooring. Was gonna go with an engineered hardwood throughout. Mostly. Not bathrooms.
> Everywhere I go they are trying to talk me into vinyl plank. The 1/2” thick stuff. Turns out just about every builder is installing it now out here about 75% of the time. It does feel like wood floor. My buddy had it installed and is stoked with it. I was 100% against the product but now after checking into it am open to it.
> i dont know what i’m gonna do now. I need to make mind up this week though. If i’m going hardwood it needs to go in before kitchen cabinets. Vinyl plank afterwards. The kitchen cabinets will be done in about 2-3 weeks. That right there is also steering me towards the vinyl plank. And that its waterproof and nearly indestructible.
> Oh and i’d have to move the trailer so I could bring power to the building. Which btw i’m gonna change the meter main while i’m at it to make it easier for the solar install i have to do. I have to have the AC on to keep the house at a normal temp to acclimate the flooring and install. So that isnt so easy and would have to be done immediately.


I personally like hardwood better, and i know hardwood will last longer. I have 60 year old hardwood floors in my house, in the living room and bedrooms, and it's still beautiful. I know vinyl plank won't last that long.

And yes, vinyl plank is waterproof, but water can still get trapped underneath it causing mold, etc. 

But yep, everyone is using vinyl plank...It's cheaper, easier, and faster. I like it in kitchens and bathrooms, especially older homes where the floors might not be perfect. 

Ceramic tile is my preferred kitchen and bathroom flooring.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I personally like hardwood better, and i know hardwood will last longer. I have 60 year old hardwood floors in my house, in the living room and bedrooms, and it's still beautiful. I know vinyl plank won't last that long.
> 
> And yes, vinyl plank is waterproof, but water can still get trapped underneath it causing mold, etc.
> 
> ...


I’m doing tile in the bathrooms. Leaning towards wood looking porcelain tile planks.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m out shopping for wood flooring. Was gonna go with an engineered hardwood throughout. Mostly. Not bathrooms.
> Everywhere I go they are trying to talk me into vinyl plank. The 1/2” thick stuff. Turns out just about every builder is installing it now out here about 75% of the time. It does feel like wood floor. My buddy had it installed and is stoked with it. I was 100% against the product but now after checking into it am open to it.
> i dont know what i’m gonna do now. I need to make mind up this week though. If i’m going hardwood it needs to go in before kitchen cabinets. Vinyl plank afterwards. The kitchen cabinets will be done in about 2-3 weeks. That right there is also steering me towards the vinyl plank. And that its waterproof and nearly indestructible.
> Oh and i’d have to move the trailer so I could bring power to the building. Which btw i’m gonna change the meter main while i’m at it to make it easier for the solar install i have to do. I have to have the AC on to keep the house at a normal temp to acclimate the flooring and install. So that isnt so easy and would have to be done immediately.


I'd go ceramic tile. The type of dogs you like will love you for it. You can't beat the delta T on tile for conductive heat dissipation.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 25, 2021)

I wire wrapped this shark tooth.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 25, 2021)

The first thing the big boy does when he comes in is to flop down belly first on the tile floor. He loves it!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The first thing the big boy does when he comes in is to flop down belly first on the tile floor. He loves it!
> 
> View attachment 4950846


All my littles are belly down on the tile right now. During the winter my largest guy likes to sleep on the living room coffee table but during summer you can't get him off the tile. My bedroom is carpeted and during the summer you'll find my smallest guy sleeping in the shower!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> All my littles are belly down on the tile right now. During the winter my largest guy likes to sleep on the living room coffee table but during summer you can't get him off the tile. My bedroom is carpeted and during the summer you'll find my smallest guy sleeping in the shower!


On hot days Paulie claims the coolest spot in the house: living-room tile by the couch.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I wire wrapped this shark tooth. View attachment 4950843


I have a small jar of fossil shark teeth I gathered in the Chesapeake.

My younger sister found a beaut one day, about two inches. It made it into the dining-room display cabinet.


----------



## raratt (Jul 25, 2021)

I have some cork laminate that I bought to put in our bedroom, still haven't installed it. The original carpet is still in there. I have to tear down the captains bed and put in a regular box spring and frame to be able to get to the floor, which I happen to have also. I'd need to paint the room first though. Just haven't had the energy to do it recently.


----------



## ct26turbo (Jul 25, 2021)

Finished finally


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 25, 2021)

Not my proudest moment but it had to be done !

Silently Crop dusted a spoiled ASSED 17 yr old girl after she blew out her birthday candles , her momma as her only child spoiled .


----------



## raratt (Jul 25, 2021)

ct26turbo said:


> Finished finally View attachment 4950862View attachment 4950863View attachment 4950864View attachment 4950865View attachment 4950866


Plumbing drain pipe?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 25, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m doing tile in the bathrooms. Leaning towards wood looking porcelain tile planks.


I did that in the bathroom. Looks really nice 

SH420


----------



## manfredo (Jul 25, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I did that in the bathroom. Looks really nice
> 
> SH420


I like that look too, and if you have big dogs tile is the way to go!!


----------



## ct26turbo (Jul 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> Plumbing drain pipe?


Drain and sprinkler system all under the good ol Texas sun


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 25, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m out shopping for wood flooring. Was gonna go with an engineered hardwood throughout. Mostly. Not bathrooms.
> Everywhere I go they are trying to talk me into vinyl plank. The 1/2” thick stuff. Turns out just about every builder is installing it now out here about 75% of the time. It does feel like wood floor. My buddy had it installed and is stoked with it. I was 100% against the product but now after checking into it am open to it.
> i dont know what i’m gonna do now. I need to make mind up this week though. If i’m going hardwood it needs to go in before kitchen cabinets. Vinyl plank afterwards. The kitchen cabinets will be done in about 2-3 weeks. That right there is also steering me towards the vinyl plank. And that its waterproof and nearly indestructible.
> Oh and i’d have to move the trailer so I could bring power to the building. Which btw i’m gonna change the meter main while i’m at it to make it easier for the solar install i have to do. I have to have the AC on to keep the house at a normal temp to acclimate the flooring and install. So that isnt so easy and would have to be done immediately.


We're planning on doing the vinyl floors as well. Bathroom will remain tile and we'll do cedar in all the closets. Looking at a light gray color. Shit's getting really expensive around here. House is only 1500 sq/ft and I got an estimate at $16,000. Fuck that! I'll do it myself and buy a bong with the money I save 

SH420


----------



## manfredo (Jul 25, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> We're planning on doing the vinyl floors as well. Bathroom will remain tile and we'll do cedar in all the closets. Looking at a light gray color. Shit's getting really expensive around here. House is only 1500 sq/ft and I got an estimate at $16,000. Fuck that! I'll do it myself and buy a bong with the money I save
> 
> SH420


My sis is just having new vinyl siding on their house. $30,000. I was like, whattttt???? And her husband sells siding and roofs for Lowes so he knows all the contractors. It's probably a 3000 s. f. center hall Colonial, but that seems outrageous!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 25, 2021)

3#'s of bacon curing


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> 3#'s of bacon curing
> View attachment 4950913


Where are your shoes?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I have a small jar of fossil shark teeth I gathered in the Chesapeake.
> 
> My younger sister found a beaut one day, about two inches. It made it into the dining-room display cabinet.


Do you have any white tip or tiger? White tip sharks are so beautiful . I saw a documentary about them recently. They are very unique because they live in waters where there is not much to eat so when a plane or boat sinks they are the sharks first on scene to the eat humans that go down in the wrecks. I have a lot of dark teeth and really looking for some bright white sharks teeth like the white tip and tiger.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Where are your shoes?


I put socks on......


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I put socks on......


Rock, paper, scissors, there is no sock in the game. If there was it would be referred to as stretchy paper 

Let me try this one more time. You have an injury at the origination of your plantar fascia. If you deepen that wound and damage that origination it will either be surgery or haunt you the rest of your life


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Rock, paper, scissors, there is no sock in the game. If there was it would be referred to as stretchy paper


I'm thinking not sweating. I don't want an infection.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm thinking not sweating. I don't want an infection.


I addended this too late:

Let me try this one more time. You have an injury at the origination of your plantar fascia. If you deepen that wound and damage that origination it will either be surgery or haunt you the rest of your life

(I'm only repeating it because I know how many posts I miss with how loaded I am and it is Sunday morning)


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I addended this too late:
> 
> Let me try this one more time. You have an injury at the origination of your plantar fascia. If you deepen that wound and damage that origination it will either be surgery or haunt you the rest of your life
> 
> (I'm only repeating it because I know how many posts I miss with how loaded I am and it is Sunday morning)


Soooo you think margaritas and my Teva's and don't do anything for the rest of the day? 

Edit: and dabs


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 25, 2021)

Any finger foods w/those margaritas?

edit: margaritas,Tevas & dabs endless snack options w/that winning trifecta ticket


----------



## manfredo (Jul 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Soooo you think margaritas and my Teva's and don't do anything for the rest of the day?
> 
> Edit: and dabs


A little Neosporin and that sounds purrrrfect! I'll dab to that!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 25, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Any finger foods w/those margaritas?


I just had some pineapple chunks and smoked almond's. 

I'm going to try a small batch of this homemade triple sec.









4-Ingredients to Homemade Orange (or Tangerine) Liqueur!


Making this recipe at home is SUPER easy. It's great for cocktails, but you can use this liqueur in marinades or salad dressing, too.




www.attainable-sustainable.net


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Soooo you think margaritas and my Teva's and don't do anything for the rest of the day?
> 
> Edit: and dabs


That works


manfredo said:


> A little Neosporin and that sounds purrrrfect! I'll dab to that!


Don't accidentally dab the Neosporin


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> A little Neosporin and that sounds purrrrfect! I'll dab to that!


Yeah I cleaned it up really good and have some Neosporin with a big band.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That works
> 
> Don't accidentally dab the Neosporin


Might be the cure for something


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 25, 2021)

Doesn’t lil neosporin (just lil) w/the dab heal the lungs immediately or is that just bro science ?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That works
> 
> Don't accidentally dab the Neosporin


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Do you have any white tip or tiger? White tip sharks are so beautiful . I saw a documentary about them recently. They are very unique because they live in waters where there is not much to eat so when a plane or boat sinks they are the sharks first on scene to the eat humans that go down in the wrecks. I have a lot of dark teeth and really looking for some bright white sharks teeth like the white tip and tiger.


I’m not sure about white tip, but tiger definitely. Also a lot of mako. I like mako teeth. But my faves were sand shark teeth. They have shape that would be right at home in a World of Warcraft scabbard.

I think the one my sister found was from a juvenile Megalodon.

Some teeth from the same deposit I worked back in the day.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I’m not sure about white tip, but tiger definitely. Also a lot of mako. I like mako teeth. But my faves were *sand shark* teeth. They have shape that would be right at home in a World of Warcraft scabbard.
> 
> I think the one my sister found was from a juvenile Megalodon.
> 
> Some teeth from the same deposit I worked back in the day.


I read land shark


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I read land shark


I found this while image searching. Bedding like this is protecting adult virgins worldwide.


----------



## raratt (Jul 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Might be the cure for something


That was bleach...


----------



## raratt (Jul 25, 2021)

Got the radiator frame soldered back on. I believe the reason it came apart is that the widened radiator support is about 1/2 inch out of square, done by the PO not me. SO it's either get my son to put some heat on it with the oxy torch to bend it square, or weld on a piece of tubing to hold it square. Joy.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I’m not sure about white tip, but tiger definitely. Also a lot of mako. I like mako teeth. But my faves were sand shark teeth. They have shape that would be right at home in a World of Warcraft scabbard.
> 
> I think the one my sister found was from a juvenile Megalodon.
> 
> Some teeth from the same deposit I worked back in the day.


Those are gorgeous . They make very good defensive jewels . I was practicing pulling off my necklace and using it in defense if I had to stab an eye , rip a cheek open or go for the jugular .


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4950967


you got bad teeth?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 25, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you got bad teeth?


Huh? 

I cut my foot.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Huh?
> 
> I cut my foot.


chlorhexedine gluconate is an antibacterial that they use for gingivitis and other dental issues, had no idea they used it for other stuff


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 25, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> chlorhexedine gluconate is an antibacterial that they use for gingivitis and other dental issues, had no idea they used it for other stuff


Ah......it does say "external use only"  


Just busting  I stepped on a sharp shard of a cement block with bare feet. Made a nice flapper.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 26, 2021)

It is harvest week again, and my son is coming over to trim and otherwise help out, as he has with the last couple of harvests. I am doing better physically and emotionally, healing more each day. My pain is at a very manageable level, I usually don't even take NSAIDs and I even have a couple of Norcos left over just in case it gets bad one day. I was supposed to have my staples taken out last weekend, but my doc had to play golf or something, so I have to wait until Saturday. I hope I can get rid of this leg immobilizer soon and move into a smaller hinged knee brace. I'm not sure if I can drive, so I plan to go down to the car and see if I can get my leg in and drive relatively comfortably. I have two great gigs this weekend and I plan to actually play these instead of giving them away, as I've had to do with the last dozen or so gigs. I've been playing gig contractor for the last few weeks, and that has been painful in its own right paying out thousands of dollars. My colleagues loved it, though, and I'm sure some hope that I take longer to heal. I need to be able to drive to play this weekend's gigs, so fingers crossed. I'm still sleeping in my recliner, so my routine is sleeping for 2 hours, up for 3 or 4, then sleeping again a couple of hours. No real solid block of sleep, which fucks with me on a few levels. The surgical incision to my leg was MUCH bigger than I anticipated, it was quite shocking to see it the first time. The funny thing is my sister has the exact same scar from when she had a leg operation as a child, so we're twins now. Hope you're all doing well, I haven't been on the boards much lately.


----------



## raratt (Jul 26, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> It is harvest week again, and my son is coming over to trim and otherwise help out, as he has with the last couple of harvests. I am doing better physically and emotionally, healing more each day. My pain is at a very manageable level, I usually don't even take NSAIDs and I even have a couple of Norcos left over just in case it gets bad one day. I was supposed to have my staples taken out last weekend, but my doc had to play golf or something, so I have to wait until Saturday. I hope I can get rid of this leg immobilizer soon and move into a smaller hinged knee brace. I'm not sure if I can drive, so I plan to go down to the car and see if I can get my leg in and drive relatively comfortably. I have two great gigs this weekend and I plan to actually play these instead of giving them away, as I've had to do with the last dozen or so gigs. I've been playing gig contractor for the last few weeks, and that has been painful in its own right paying out thousands of dollars. My colleagues loved it, though, and I'm sure some hope that I take longer to heal. I need to be able to drive to play this weekend's gigs, so fingers crossed. I'm still sleeping in my recliner, so my routine is sleeping for 2 hours, up for 3 or 4, then sleeping again a couple of hours. No real solid block of sleep, which fucks with me on a few levels. The surgical incision to my leg was MUCH bigger than I anticipated, it was quite shocking to see it the first time. The funny thing is my sister has the exact same scar from when she had a leg operation as a child, so we're twins now. Hope you're all doing well, I haven't been on the boards much lately.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951576
> ...


Good to see you on here Bro, heal fast.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 26, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> It is harvest week again, and my son is coming over to trim and otherwise help out, as he has with the last couple of harvests. I am doing better physically and emotionally, healing more each day. My pain is at a very manageable level, I usually don't even take NSAIDs and I even have a couple of Norcos left over just in case it gets bad one day. I was supposed to have my staples taken out last weekend, but my doc had to play golf or something, so I have to wait until Saturday. I hope I can get rid of this leg immobilizer soon and move into a smaller hinged knee brace. I'm not sure if I can drive, so I plan to go down to the car and see if I can get my leg in and drive relatively comfortably. I have two great gigs this weekend and I plan to actually play these instead of giving them away, as I've had to do with the last dozen or so gigs. I've been playing gig contractor for the last few weeks, and that has been painful in its own right paying out thousands of dollars. My colleagues loved it, though, and I'm sure some hope that I take longer to heal. I need to be able to drive to play this weekend's gigs, so fingers crossed. I'm still sleeping in my recliner, so my routine is sleeping for 2 hours, up for 3 or 4, then sleeping again a couple of hours. No real solid block of sleep, which fucks with me on a few levels. The surgical incision to my leg was MUCH bigger than I anticipated, it was quite shocking to see it the first time. The funny thing is my sister has the exact same scar from when she had a leg operation as a child, so we're twins now. Hope you're all doing well, I haven't been on the boards much lately.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951576
> ...


Whew, that looks painful AF, but I'm glad it's not. It is a damned BIG scar! Be careful driving...It might be worth it to hire a chauffeur for a few gigs. 

Has PT begun yet? 

Keep us posted, and may you heal fast!!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Whew, that looks painful AF, but I'm glad it's not. It is a damned BIG scar! Be careful driving...It might be worth it to hire a chauffeur for a few gigs.
> 
> Has PT begun yet?
> 
> Keep us posted, and may you heal fast!!


Those pics were taken nine days ago, at which point is WAS super painful. It is my understanding that PT will start after the staples are removed. One of my gigs is in Milwaukee, about 90 miles from me, so the cost of hiring a driver would make the pay from the gig not worth it. I was inspired that @curious2garden was able to drive wearing a leg immobilizer, but I'm guessing her legs are much shorter than mine. Annie, is it painful to have staples removed, and will my wound feel raw or painful after it is done?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> It is harvest week again, and my son is coming over to trim and otherwise help out, as he has with the last couple of harvests. I am doing better physically and emotionally, healing more each day. My pain is at a very manageable level, I usually don't even take NSAIDs and I even have a couple of Norcos left over just in case it gets bad one day. I was supposed to have my staples taken out last weekend, but my doc had to play golf or something, so I have to wait until Saturday. I hope I can get rid of this leg immobilizer soon and move into a smaller hinged knee brace. I'm not sure if I can drive, so I plan to go down to the car and see if I can get my leg in and drive relatively comfortably. I have two great gigs this weekend and I plan to actually play these instead of giving them away, as I've had to do with the last dozen or so gigs. I've been playing gig contractor for the last few weeks, and that has been painful in its own right paying out thousands of dollars. My colleagues loved it, though, and I'm sure some hope that I take longer to heal. I need to be able to drive to play this weekend's gigs, so fingers crossed. I'm still sleeping in my recliner, so my routine is sleeping for 2 hours, up for 3 or 4, then sleeping again a couple of hours. No real solid block of sleep, which fucks with me on a few levels. The surgical incision to my leg was MUCH bigger than I anticipated, it was quite shocking to see it the first time. The funny thing is my sister has the exact same scar from when she had a leg operation as a child, so we're twins now. Hope you're all doing well, I haven't been on the boards much lately.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951576
> ...


 Wow, that hurts just to look at it. Hope you're able to drive soon.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4951734


playing with Epoxy?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Those pics were taken nine days ago, at which point is WAS super painful. It is my understanding that PT will start after the staples are removed. One of my gigs is in Milwaukee, about 90 miles from me, so the cost of hiring a driver would make the pay from the gig not worth it. I was inspired that @curious2garden was able to drive wearing a leg immobilizer, but I'm guessing her legs are much shorter than mine. Annie, is it painful to have staples removed, and will my wound feel raw or painful after it is done?


It never hurt me to remove them so I'm sure you'll be fine  Honestly it's not painful. There maybe a pull or two but it's ok. I'm 5'4" on a good day. There haven't been a lot of good days, recently. You can decide if that's short


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> playing with Epoxy?


Yeah. I like the mica over the alcohol and epoxy dyes. But for certain things they might have their place.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4951734


That looks like Jupiter in false color


----------



## raratt (Jul 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It never hurt me to remove them so I'm sure you'll be fine  Honestly it's not painful. There maybe a pull or two but it's ok. I'm 5'4" on a good day. There haven't been a lot of good days, recently. You can decide if that's short


I watched them take them out of the Mrs, that's a cool little tool that bends them apart.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah. I like the mica over the alcohol and epoxy dyes. But for certain things they might have their place.


Whatcha making?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Whatcha making?


It's the bottom of a tray. Was going to be a rolling tray. But this one my daughter picked out the colors so she can have it. I got more  

It's finally tacked up and hardening. I'll pull it out of the mold probably tomorrow.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4951734


making candy?
nm, saw your reply after i posted...looks like ribbon candy before they pull it


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's the bottom of a tray. Was going to be a rolling tray. But this one my daughter picked out the colors so she can have it. I got more
> 
> It's finally tacked up and hardening. I'll pull it out of the mold probably tomorrow.


Post a pic when you do!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> making candy?
> nm, saw your reply after i posted...looks like ribbon candy before they pull it


I like the way you think.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Post a pic when you do!


Yeah I will. Even if it's ugly! But I have no idea what it's going to look like. I just hope the whole mold got filled and no weird bubbles or anything. And then if the mold release works lol that would suck


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah I will. Even if it's ugly! But I have no idea what it's going to look like. I just hope the whole mold got filled and no weird bubbles or anything. And then if the mold release works lol that would suck


Do you hit it with a torch or anything like that?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you hit it with a torch or anything like that?


Heat gun. I'm sure it's fine but who knows right? I guessed the amount to fill it pretty spot on.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I like the way you think.
> 
> View attachment 4951786


After a nice smoke I could stare at that for an hour.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> After a nice smoke I could stare at that for an hour.


There was a candy store here that had their salt water taffy machines in their front windows. Gone now.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Heat gun. I'm sure it's fine but who knows right? I guessed the amount to fill it pretty spot on.


To add to that. The heat gun changes the way it looks also. It pushes the colors around....especially the alcohol....that basically floats on top.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Heat gun. I'm sure it's fine but who knows right? I guessed the amount to fill it pretty spot on.


Is this your first time? I'm interested to see how it works out for you. There's a few projects I wouldn't mind doing in epoxy.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> There was a candy store here that had their salt water taffy machines in their front windows. Gone now.


When I lived near San Fran, we’d go to Ghirardelli Square and stare for minutes at the conch they ran behind glass (a heavy mill with rotating granite stones in a circular channel, the whole thing massaging pleats and ribbons of brown heaven).


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> To add to that. The heat gun changes the way it looks also. It pushes the colors around....especially the alcohol....that basically floats on top.


Can you keep colours from mixing so there's a sharp line? I'd like to do a six coloured threshold at the front door.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is this your first time? I'm interested to see how it works out for you. There's a few projects I wouldn't mind doing in epoxy.


First pour. I have other ideas but this is simple and I can figure out some things without using a bunch of material if I fuck up.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> When I lived near San Fran, we’d go to Ghirardelli Square and stare for minutes at the conch they ran behind glass (a heavy mill with rotating granite stones in a circular channel, the whole thing massaging pleats and ribbons of brown heaven).
> 
> View attachment 4951800


And not a single sweet in the house


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Can you keep colours from mixing so there's a sharp line? I'd like to do a six coloured threshold at the front door.


I have a idea I'd have to try. There's probably a easy way.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> And not a single sweet in the house


I maintain an emergency supply of hazelnut flour. I haven’t turned the launch keys in a while.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> There was a candy store here that had their salt water taffy machines in their front windows. Gone now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


>





cannabineer said:


> I maintain an emergency supply of hazelnut flour. I haven’t turned the launch keys in a while.
> 
> View attachment 4951803


I’m gonna need something sweet tonight. I was good all weekend


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I have a idea I'd have to try. There's probably a easy way.


I was thinking do it in six pieces then glue it together.


----------



## raratt (Jul 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’m gonna need something sweet tonight. I was good all weekend


I'm right here...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was thinking do it in six pieces then glue it together.


Yeah pour six different epoxy panes then put it all in clear epoxy.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 26, 2021)

Now I'm hungry!! For sweets, lol. 

I got the rest of the damaged flooring out of my basement today, and cut my lawn. Not bad for a Monday!! Plus got a bicycle ride in at the end of the day. 

I have too many projects on the too do list


----------



## manfredo (Jul 26, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Those pics were taken nine days ago, at which point is WAS super painful. It is my understanding that PT will start after the staples are removed. One of my gigs is in Milwaukee, about 90 miles from me, so the cost of hiring a driver would make the pay from the gig not worth it. I was inspired that @curious2garden was able to drive wearing a leg immobilizer, but I'm guessing her legs are much shorter than mine. Annie, is it painful to have staples removed, and will my wound feel raw or painful after it is done?


You just need to find a driver you can pay in ganja and /or sexual favors. Perhaps one of your groupies


----------



## 420God (Jul 26, 2021)

I got a new tattoo. It's eventually going down my whole arm.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm right here...


had to acquire sweets since you were nowhere to be found


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> had to acquire sweets since you were nowhere to be found
> 
> View attachment 4952522


I think Snickers is my favorite, closely followed by Reese's cups.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> I think Snickers is my favorite, closely followed by Reese's cups.


Yes on the Reese's cups! Peanut butter is my kryptonite! We don't keep it in the house 'cause I'll eat it by the table spoon. 

Caramel kitkat was new to me, had to buy one.


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Yes on the Reese's cups! Peanut butter is my kryptonite! We don't keep it in the house 'cause I'll eat it by the table spoon.
> 
> Caramel kitkat was new to me, had to buy one.


Try the white chocolate Reese's, my son is addicted to them.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> Try the white chocolate Reese's, my son is addicted to them.


Not in Canada yet  You guys also have access to their double peanut butter cups 

Yum!


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)

I have some dark chocolate chips I was contemplating putting some of my decarbed hash in and using the gummie molds to make chocolate yummies.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jul 27, 2021)

My wife wonders why I don't bleed peanut butter when I get cut!..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> My wife wonders why I don't bleed peanut butter when I get cut!..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have some dark chocolate chips I was contemplating putting some of my decarbed hash in and using the gummie molds to make chocolate yummies.


how are the chocolate coming along?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> I think Snickers is my favorite, closely followed by Reese's cups.


Add Kit Kats and peanut M&Ms for the Quaternity

Honorable mentions: Baby Ruth, Smarties, Dubble Bubble


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Add Kit Kats and peanut M&Ms for the Quaternity
> 
> Honorable mentions: Baby Ruth, Smarties, Dubble Bubble


Can you buy smarties there?


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> how are the chocolate coming along?


I think they'll be good as soon as someone gets off their ass and does it.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Can you buy smarties there?


Ohhh yes, in the original cellophane doob


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> peanut M&Ms


I found almond M&M's, yummy.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 27, 2021)

Love Smarties
beginning of ski season I always seem to find a broken pack of Smarties in my ski pants.. yep, I eat them


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> I found almond M&M's, yummy.


I so wish they’d do hazelnut. They did a knockoff Nutella fill that was

(that stuff):Nutella

=

Hershey’s:Lindt or Callebaut

I was disappoint


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Ohhh yes, in the original cellophane doob


I was always under the impression you didn't have them.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was always under the impression you didn't have them.


Oh no. Many fine Hallowe’en memories.

I also liked Starburst until they took out either orange or lime (my favs) and added watermelon, which I find inedible. Danged confectioneers.


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)

Sweet Tarts.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> Sweet Tarts.


Just no butterscotch, toffee or those evil popcorn balls.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

@cannabineer you gonna let him call you that?


raratt said:


> Sweet Tarts.


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> popcorn balls.


What's more fun than buttering up your hands to handle some magma to combine with popcorn?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @cannabineer you gonna let him call you that?


From him that is head-turning endearment. I blush.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Oh no. Many fine Hallowe’en memories.
> 
> I also liked Starburst until they took out either orange or lime (my favs) and added watermelon, which I find inedible. Danged confectioneers.


never tried starburst. I remember the taste the rainbow commercial


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> What's more fun than buttering up your hands to handle some magma to combine with popcorn?


A complicated root canal?


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Just no butterscotch made with coffee creamer.


fify


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> never tried starburst. I remember the taste the rainbow commercial


Skittles


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> fify


That does sound like butterscrotch


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Skittles


my candy game is weak


----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> fify


That was caramels wasn't it... Meh.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> my candy game is weak


S’ok. I don’t recall the Starburst slogan.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> S’ok. I don’t recall the Starburst slogan.


Unexplainably Juicy 

their candy game is weak too

never liked skittles. They get stuck in your teeth


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 27, 2021)

Followed up the work day with a 15 mile bike ride in and out of downtown.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 28, 2021)

What's up everyone? Long time no see again. I keep trying to come back but find myself busy.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

whitebb2727 said:


> What's up everyone? Long time no see again. I keep trying to come back but find myself busy.


 I hope it's all good busy


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I hope it's all good busy


Yea. Good busy. 

I started feeling bad and come to find out I had low testosterone. Started trt and feel like a new man.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yea. Good busy.
> 
> I started feeling bad and come to find out I had low testosterone. Started trt and feel like a new man.


That's good! It's nice when they can fix something. It's why I liked surgery so much.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> That's good! It's nice when they can fix something. It's why I liked surgery so much.


It's amazing how much a hormone effects the body. Then again maybe not. It's a hormone.

Dr didn't find anything to determine primary or secondary. 

My wife appreciates the change. If you get my drift.

It wasn't that I couldn't get it up. I just didn't have much interest in sex.

Oh. Look at me. Been back five minutes and already talking about my penis.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

whitebb2727 said:


> It's how much a hormone effects the body. Then again maybe not. It's a hormone.
> 
> Dr didn't find anything to determine primary or secondary.
> 
> ...


Even the medical community under estimates the role of the big hormones. When they finally diagnosed me with Hypopituitarism (low growth hormone) I told the research endocrinologist to his face, "Adults don't need growth hormone". He laughed back and suggested I didn't know everything. I was appalled and took my meds. He was right LOL all that chronic pain and failing heart became a thing of the past. 

Enjoy your new found youth and tell your mom and family I said Hi!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Even the medical community under estimates the role of the big hormones. When they finally diagnosed me with Hypopituitarism (low growth hormone) I told the research endocrinologist to his face, "Adults don't need growth hormone". He laughed back and suggested I didn't know everything. I was appalled and *took my meds. He was right LOL all that chronic pain and failing heart became a thing of the past.*
> 
> Enjoy your new found youth and tell your mom and family I said Hi!


Fabulous news! Hang around, you teach me new words all the time.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Even the medical community under estimates the role of the big hormones. When they finally diagnosed me with Hypopituitarism (low growth hormone) I told the research endocrinologist to his face, "Adults don't need growth hormone". He laughed back and suggested I didn't know everything. I was appalled and took my meds. He was right LOL all that chronic pain and failing heart became a thing of the past.
> 
> Enjoy your new found youth and tell your mom and family I said Hi!


Will do. 

Same thing with my wife. She started meds and feels a lot better.

My mom is home and doing great. I filed for guardianship on her and my brother. Hoping to get my brother disability. 

I will tell them.


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

Did a fit check with the Toy's radiator frame, it was a bit too low and the radiator would rub on the steering shaft. Grabbed a couple taller pieces of square tube for spacers and I've drilled them out. Need to clean rust off them and paint them, then check to see if that fixed the problem.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> had to acquire sweets since you were nowhere to be found
> 
> View attachment 4952522


WTF IS THAT?!?!...what ever happened to a hershey bar, snickers, reese's cups.....i don't know what a "croquant"is....and i don't want to know.


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 28, 2021)

So far, just made grits, topped with over medium eggs for my wife and son.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> WTF IS THAT?!?!...what ever happened to a hershey bar, snickers, reese's cups.....i don't know what a "croquant"is....and i don't want to know.


lol don't ever change. 

It's crip en Francais


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol don't ever change.
> 
> *It's crip en Francais*


What are French Bloods called?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> What are French Bloods called?


The gang bloods? I don't know.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> The gang bloods? I don't know.


Yep. I googled crip and the top definition is the gang


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yep. I googled crip and the top definition is the gang


lol good eye.


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> What are French Bloods called?


Sang gang, kinda catchy.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 28, 2021)

Bloods would be "La Sang"...i think... how do i know that?...if i know that?
but it's pronounced sahnj...isn't it?


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Bloods would be "La Sang"...i think... how do i know that?...if i know that?
> but it's pronounced sahnj...isn't it?


Correct, I googled it. Best thing I got from the French class in HS was Lizette.


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> Correct, I googled it. Best thing I got from the French class in HS was Lizette.


I failed French in the 10th grade. The only thing I remember from that class was how to say the American pledge of allegiance, in French. Lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> Correct, I googled it. Best thing I got from the French class in HS was Lizette.


was Lizette the teacher?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

des sangs


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> des sangs


oui oui


----------



## Bareback (Jul 28, 2021)

whitebb2727 said:


> Been back five minutes and already talking about my penis.


Pics or it didn’t happened


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> was Lizette the teacher?


No, my first girlfriend.


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 28, 2021)

Obepawn said:


> oui oui


Yep, that and the pledge of allegiance is all I remember


----------



## doublejj (Jul 28, 2021)

I had a DR appointment today about my bad knees.....I'm finally gonna get a DMV handicap parking placard. I have put it off long enough


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 28, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I had a DR appointment today about my bad knees.....I'm finally gonna get a DMV handicap parking placard. I have put it off long enough
> View attachment 4953338


Brother, I‘ll drive you around your farm on a golf cart if you’d like.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

Obepawn said:


> Yep, that and the pledge of allegiance is all I remember


Was Spanish taught in school? 

Here you have to take french in grade 4 - 8. You only needed on French as a second language credit in high school. We also have French immersion schools where the entire curriculum is taught in French.


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Was Spanish taught in school?
> 
> Here you have to take french in grade 4 - 8. You only needed on French as a second language credit in high school. We also have French immersion schools where the entire curriculum is taught in French.


Yeah it was but I got lucky and French was dropped in my lap.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 28, 2021)

Obepawn said:


> Yeah it was but I got lucky and French was dropped in my lap.


I wish they had more options than French when I was in school. Now they have seven Native languages with applied credits. It's not taught within the school, you have to attend Native classes outside school hours. Still kinda cool.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 28, 2021)

Obepawn said:


> Brother, I‘ll drive you around your farm on a golf cart if you’d like.


lol...the crew has a golf cart, but you may have company


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 28, 2021)

doublejj said:


> lol...the crew has a golf cart, but you may have company
> View attachment 4953354


Diesel!


----------



## doublejj (Jul 28, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Diesel!


that's my boy.....


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

I just spent $600 bucks so I can use my iPhone to control my pool!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I just spent $600 bucks so I can use my iPhone to control my pool!


Where your hands steady?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Where your hands steady?


I have two X chromosomes. Steady like a rock.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

I did not accomplish changing out my fuel injectors. No they are not the same injectors as the non turbo engine no matter what your parts book says grrrrr.


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I did not accomplish changing out my fuel injectors. No they are not the same injectors as the non turbo engine no matter what your parts book says grrrrr.


I fabricated my new radiator support spacers and attached them to the support, got too hot to do a fit check. They SHOULD work.


----------



## go go kid (Jul 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wish they had more options than French when I was in school. Now they have seven Native languages with applied credits. It's not taught within the school, you have to attend Native classes outside school hours. Still kinda cool.


We had the option of French or English. And everyone had to attend both classes, but I sure wish we had the options
to learn others


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> I fabricated my new radiator support spacers and attached them to the support, got too hot to do a fit check. They SHOULD work.


Yeah I just got fucked in the should, god damn it. I hate that.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah I just got fucked in the should, god damn it. I hate that.


I’ve never heard someone call it the should before


----------



## manfredo (Jul 29, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> I’ve never heard someone call it the should before


"should have, could have, would have" is a favorite American saying


----------



## Autodoctor (Jul 29, 2021)

Made it to work on time


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 29, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Pics or it didn’t happened


I suppose I could do that.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2021)

Well I have the cell correctly installed. Now to pull her out and clean her, ooops! Although she's correctly mounted now so it's only making the dummy pipe or do it after filtering and put her back in before running. Almost done.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Well I have the cell correctly installed. Now to pull her out and clean her, ooops! Although she's correctly mounted now so it's only making the dummy pipe or do it after filtering and put her back in before running. Almost done.
> View attachment 4953828


Is that for a pool? I run a chlorinator on our pool.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 29, 2021)

whitebb2727 said:


> Is that for a pool? I run a chlorinator on our pool.


Yes it's for my pool!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yes it's for my pool!


Yea. Smoked a fatty. I knew what it was for then saw the post on what you spent for it.


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2021)

No lawn mowing today, "zone control" cable broke, it's the safety cable that turns it off when you let go of the cable.


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2021)

I lied, zip tie for on, dikes for off.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> I lied, zip tie for on, dikes for off.


Nice


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> I lied, zip tie for on, dikes for off.


Vise-grip?


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Vise-grip?


Zip tie worked, no room for vice grips.


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2021)

Fit check of radiator support failed. I have an even bigger piece of square tubing, it will work no doubt, I'll cut it tomorrow when it is cooler.
Put some rub on a salmon filet I thawed out, it's on the smoker. I'm using apple, wish they carried alder around here, I would have to order it.


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2021)

Meh, had to add more charcoal, might as well do the brats I have also while I'm burnin stuff.


----------



## raratt (Jul 30, 2021)

Have to take the Mrs to a Dr appt this afternoon. Of course it has to be in triple digits this afternoon. At least it won't be this way for an extended time.



Need to spray the girls with some Regalia that showed up yesterday, the baking soda spray I made had limited success.
I also need to cut my new piece of tubing for the Toy's radiator support and check to see if it clears the steering shaft.
Mornin.


----------



## raratt (Jul 30, 2021)

Plants sprayed, new tubing cut, have to do a fit check, again.


----------



## Autodoctor (Jul 30, 2021)

Made it to work on time again . 3 days in a row. Hoorah


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2021)

Autodoctor said:


> Made it to work on time again . 3 days in a row. Hoorah


Never say no hitter in the 9th


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 30, 2021)

So I decided to play this weekend's gigs! I don't think I can drive with the leg immobilizer (though I haven't actually tried), so I asked my sister if she'd be willing to drive me to today's gig at the lakefront, and also drive me to Milwaukee for tomorrow's very long gig. She said yes to both, after I told her I'd give her $200. I was going to offer more if necessary, but she jumped on that. It seems we're both looking forward to spending the hours together as we haven't had the chance to visit lately. My knee is doing well and getting stronger, I barely take NSAIDs and I'm getting the staples out tomorrow morning. I'm anxious to start the rehab and get out of the immobilizer and into a less cumbersome brace. I'll come back to report on how the gigs go,I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 30, 2021)

I can't remember if I have ever had to fire someone. I've been managing on and off for 20+ years. I hope I never have to do it again. Super sad face emoji. I empathize way too much. 

   

Fuck me...
Tomorrow's another day. 

SH420


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 30, 2021)

I lost my beloved green-cheeked conure in April after having her for 23 years so I was excited when a longtime friend and bird breeder called me today to say she had some just-weaned green-cheeked conures to sell, so I told her I'd come by and check them out, which I did and ended up choosing one which I'm bringing home tomorrow


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I lost my beloved green-cheeked conure in April after having her for 23 years so I was excited when a longtime friend and bird breeder called me today to say she had some just-weaned green-cheeked conures to sell, so I told her I'd come by and check them out, which I did and ended up choosing one which I'm bringing home tomorrow


congratulations.....pet birds can live a long time, as you know. A few years ago i had a neighbor that would let his full sized parrot sit outside on his front porch railing and talk to people that walked by. He told me he inherited it from his neighbor who passed away about 10 years before. He said the bird had out lived 2 previous owners and he was looking for a new home for the bird because the owner was old and starting to have health issues of his own. Those birds can live 50+ years..


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4954989
> 
> I can't remember if I have ever had to fire someone. I've been managing on and off for 20+ years. I hope I never have to do it again. Super sad face emoji. I empathize way too much.
> 
> ...


I've had to do it a few times, it's never easy. But this is when you earn you manager stripes. Sometimes it just has to be done,


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 31, 2021)

Trimmed some plants during morning coffee then I have been sitting in this chair reading the "Accidental Universe: The World You Thought You Knew", Alan Lightman.........I got f'ing dishes I should be washing...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 31, 2021)

doublejj said:


> congratulations.....pet birds can live a long time, as you know. A few years ago i had a neighbor that would let his full sized parrot sit outside on his front porch railing and talk to people that walked by. He told me he inherited it from his neighbor who passed away about 10 years before. He said the bird had out lived 2 previous owners and he was looking for a new home for the bird because the owner was old and starting to have health issues of his own. Those birds can live 50+ years..


My wife's Red-Lored Amazon parrot is ~35, she's had him for 30 years or so


----------



## GrowdoBaggins (Jul 31, 2021)

Coffee for me, tea for the ladies.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Trimmed some plants during morning coffee then I have been sitting in this chair reading the "Accidental Universe: The World You Thought You Knew", Alan Lightman.........I got f'ing *dishes I should be washing*...View attachment 4955271


They'll wait


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2021)

I found some old pictures today. My dear wife circa 1980 Nursing school. (she would kill me if she knew I posted this)....


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 31, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I found some old pictures today. My dear wife circa 1980 Nursing school. (she would kill me if she knew I posted this)....
> View attachment 4955414


The hat looks like a halo. Why did nurses wear hats?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> The hat looks like a halo. Why did nurses wear hats?


so you wouldn't think they were DR's......


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 31, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I lost my beloved green-cheeked conure in April after having her for 23 years so I was excited when a longtime friend and bird breeder called me today to say she had some just-weaned green-cheeked conures to sell, so I told her I'd come by and check them out, which I did and ended up choosing one which I'm bringing home tomorrow


Congratulations! I am very happy for you . There is nothing like the friendship, joy and affection of a beautiful loving bird. May it bring you many years of wonderful companionship.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 31, 2021)

doublejj said:


> so you wouldn't think they were DR's......


That’s so typically demeaning of the profession.


----------



## raratt (Jul 31, 2021)

Broke my damn 1/4" drill bit.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> Broke my damn 1/4" drill bit.


it's always the 1/4".....


----------



## manfredo (Jul 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> Broke my damn 1/4" drill bit.


I'm not laughing at you...But with you!

I got covered in bleach today, scrubbing and pressure washing gutters, and then painted about 20' of wrought iron hand railing...after de-rusting it. Cleaned things right up though and looks nice... The little things you do when you sell, and then it's like damn I should have done this years ago!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> Broke my damn 1/4" drill bit.


you only have one? Rank Amateur.....


----------



## raratt (Jul 31, 2021)

doublejj said:


> it's always the 1/4".....


I've broken plenty of other ones, this was a strange way to break one. It just hung up in the hole. Meh. It was still good and sharp also.


----------



## raratt (Jul 31, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you only have one? Rank Amateur.....


I have more, it was just part of a nice set I bought recently.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have more, it was just part of a nice set I bought recently.


I have had a really nice DeWalt set I loved. Hub lost those first


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 31, 2021)

I hung out with my kid, bunch of other family and my Ex again today on the south fork yuba river. Had lots of fun. I’m seriously thinking about finishing this house and starting another build up around grass valley/Nevada city.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I hung out with my kid, bunch of other family and my Ex again today on the south fork yuba river. Had lots of fun. I’m seriously thinking about finishing this house and starting another build up around grass valley/Nevada city.


Kids with kids ;D My fam sent me a pic of my granddaughter scaling the crib and then running like a madwoman and they all laughed. I replied what a doll (she really is). I did not tell them that when that kid is 13, climbing out of her crib to run the streets with all the guys it's not gonna be so much fun. Some surprises are best served cold.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 31, 2021)

I really do not like my ex. But i’ve always kept it cool for my daughter. We’ve been having allot of fun together lately.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I hung out with my kid, bunch of other family and my Ex again today on the south fork yuba river. Had lots of fun. I’m seriously thinking about finishing this house and starting another build up around grass valley/Nevada city.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 31, 2021)

How cute!
She's adorable!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> So I decided to play this weekend's gigs! I don't think I can drive with the leg immobilizer (though I haven't actually tried), so I asked my sister if she'd be willing to drive me to today's gig at the lakefront, and also drive me to Milwaukee for tomorrow's very long gig. She said yes to both, after I told her I'd give her $200. I was going to offer more if necessary, but she jumped on that. It seems we're both looking forward to spending the hours together as we haven't had the chance to visit lately. My knee is doing well and getting stronger, I barely take NSAIDs and I'm getting the staples out tomorrow morning. I'm anxious to start the rehab and get out of the immobilizer and into a less cumbersome brace. I'll come back to report on how the gigs go,I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.


How's your knee feeling Tyler? Did you and your sister spend most of the drive saying, "Don't look at me!" to each other?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 31, 2021)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4955566


Put it this way.
I’ve been telling everyone i know that it depends on this years “real” fire season if i stay or go but i’m fucking out bro. I’ve had all i can take with fire dude. This county is fucking cursed.




#Butte strong


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 31, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Put it this way.
> I’ve been telling everyone i know that it depends on this years “real” fire season if i stay or go but i’m fucking out bro. I’ve had all i can take with fire dude.


You're sounding like me a couple of years ago with Quakes & Tsunami's.
I couldn't take waiting for them any longer - so I had to move.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 31, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You're sounding like me a couple of years ago with Quakes & Tsunami's.
> I can't take waiting for them any longer - so I moved.


Funny thing is, i would love to
Live in Alaska. Like that stupid show Port of whatever. I could do it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 31, 2021)

If i knew I could sell shit loads of pounds in Alaska,











I’m there already


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 31, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Funny thing is, i would love to
> Live in Alaska. Like that stupid show Port of whatever. I could do it.


Port Protection.

Most of the Alaskan reality shows are 95% BS - the Mountain men series of the dudes up there are about as close to real as they get.
I was taught how to trap in the interior by a guy much like "Marty" - that guy knows his shit!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 31, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Port Protection.
> 
> Most of the Alaskan reality shows are 95% BS - the Mountain men series of the dudes up there are about as close to real as they get.
> I was taught how to trap in the interior by a guy much like "Marty" - that guy knows his shit!


Why you gotta ruin my dream bro! Lol. J/K of course them shows are BS but it sure is the way i’d love to live the rest of my life.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 31, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I found some old pictures today. My dear wife circa 1980 Nursing school. (she would kill me if she knew I posted this)....
> View attachment 4955414


I always love dating nurses, they always had the best drugs and could patch you up after a bad night.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 31, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Port Protection.
> 
> Most of the Alaskan reality shows are 95% BS - the Mountain men series of the dudes up there are about as close to real as they get.
> I was taught how to trap in the interior by a guy much like "Marty" - that guy knows his shit!


Marty is a f'ing dude...


----------



## doublejj (Jul 31, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Why you gotta ruin my dream bro! Lol. J/K of course them shows are BS but it sure is the way i’d love to live the rest of my life.


bro come on up to the mountains and i can help you build a log cabin. From scratch without power tools (except chainsaw).... Rigging & blocks and tackle...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 31, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> I always love dating nurses, they always had the best drugs and could patch you up after a bad night.


I dated a chick in monterey ca for 2 yrs. she was a Latina from North Carolina in town because she was a radiologist in demand there. Was getting paid fat. Had the most bitchen condo on the bay.
I love Latinas. A latina with a southern accent? OMG do i miss her. She was so bad ass.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 31, 2021)

doublejj said:


> bro come on up to the mountains and i can help you build a log cabin. From scratch without power tools.... blocks and tackle...
> View attachment 4955585View attachment 4955587View attachment 4955588


You guys need to hang out next time you come over.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 31, 2021)

House is taped and textured. Will be painted within 2 weeks.
Went with hardwood flooring. 6 weeks the flooring will be down and i will hang all the doors and all the trim. Getting close!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 31, 2021)

Shit. I gotta go take a pic now don’t i. Brb


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 31, 2021)

This is the engineered hardwood flooring i bought
This is what it looks like installed
This is an open box in the house

Still trying to pin down the color i’m spraying the shaker kitchen cabinets


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 31, 2021)

^Pecan hardwood


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jul 31, 2021)

Couple mushies, frolf and 15 bucks worth of beef jerky. Shoulda bought a steak.


----------



## lokie (Jul 31, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> I always love dating nurses, they always had the best drugs and could patch you up after a bad night.


I dated a few nursing students and nurses too.

I used to have a key to the nursing dormitory. Getting in was easy. 
Sneaking out was always exhilarating.


----------



## lokie (Jul 31, 2021)

Last week we converted a small bedroom to a laundry, tearing out the carpet and putting down vinyl plank.

Today I ran new plumbing, supply and drain, for the washer and rewired for the dryer and moved the exhaust vent..
And moved the machines upstairs from the garage as well. 

Solo.

Assistance was offered. 

I worked an accelerated schedule to get it done.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 31, 2021)

I brought my green-cheeked conure home today

I'm pretty sure it's a hen, I hope so since I'm naming it Hazel

She's still getting accustomed to her new surroundings- the first thing she did when I put her in her new cage was to try to take a bath in the water bowl, so I gave her a bigger bowl of water on the bottom of the cage and she jumped right in it

My wife's parrot has been saying "hi" to her


----------



## raratt (Aug 1, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I’ve had all i can take with fire dude.


The problem is there isn't anyplace you can move to that is immune from wildfires. Even Alaska has huge ones.

Been trying to tap out some holes on the radiator support for mounting bolts. I'm about ready to say [email protected] it and order some nutserts and be done with it. I gave up on trying to use the existing mount holes by positioning the support for clearance, I was running into more issues the more I tried.
Mornin.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 1, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Couple mushies, *frolf* and 15 bucks worth of beef jerky. Shoulda bought a steak.


Happy Sunday, what's frolf?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 1, 2021)

lokie said:


> Last week we converted a small bedroom to a laundry, tearing out the carpet and putting down vinyl plank.
> 
> Today I ran new plumbing, supply and drain, for the washer and rewired for the dryer and moved the exhaust vent..
> And moved the machines upstairs from the garage as well.
> ...


Ahh that explains a lot 
I'm sure some people wished I worked alone. I honestly would have preferred it. Unfortunately life is a team sport ;(


----------



## manfredo (Aug 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> The problem is there isn't anyplace you can move to that is immune from wildfires. Even Alaska has huge ones.
> 
> Been trying to tap out some holes on the radiator support for mounting bolts. I'm about ready to say [email protected] it and order some nutserts and be done with it. I gave up on trying to use the existing mount holes by positioning the support for clearance, I was running into more issues the more I tried.
> Mornin.


No wildfires here to speak of, but you might get flooded. And frozen. But if Aero likes the cold of Alaska, NY would work....and you could buy 100 acres of rural land here for 50-100k still....and labor is probably 1/2 the cost of CA labor. 

And no problem selling all the pounds you can grow, for more than you are getting now most likely.

I did mention frozen though, right?? About half the year (it seems)!! August is here....that means the end of summer


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Aug 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Happy Sunday, what's frolf?


Frisbee golf


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 1, 2021)

I picked up a bluegill, bass and a manatee that I've been working on. I dig and process all clay used for projects. I've always fired in the "pit", but heard of an old man, way out there on top of a hill that specializes in Raku.........paid him a visit and set up a session....I was pleased. However, I prefer keeping it real simple, primitive ( he use fuel burning kiln). Fun time. The man was a dude.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 1, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> I picked up a bluegill, bass and a manatee that I've been working on. I dig and process all clay used for projects. I've always fired in the "pit", but heard of an old man, way out there on top of a hill that specializes in Raku.........paid him a visit and set up a session....I was pleased. However, I prefer keeping it real simple, primitive ( he use fuel burning kiln). Fun time. The man was a dude.View attachment 4955950View attachment 4955951View attachment 4955952View attachment 4955953


How do you "pit fire"?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 1, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> I picked up a bluegill, bass and a manatee that I've been working on. I dig and process all clay used for projects. I've always fired in the "pit", but heard of an old man, way out there on top of a hill that specializes in Raku.........paid him a visit and set up a session....I was pleased. However, I prefer keeping it real simple, primitive ( he use fuel burning kiln). Fun time. The man was a dude.View attachment 4955950View attachment 4955951View attachment 4955952View attachment 4955953


Those are awesome!
Very nice work. 

I finished one today as well.
It’s made of shells that I collected and acrylic paint with a sheen of glitter on top. I soak and clean the shells in Bleach water and then shine them with baby oil . It takes a bit of time moving the shells around to come up with the final design that I like. The last part is glueing them down . I use elmers glue. This is on a stretched canvas measuring 2 feet by 3 feet.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 1, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Those are awesome!
> Very nice work.
> 
> I finished one today as well.
> ...


This has got a really nice flow to it!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 2, 2021)

manfredo said:


> This has got a really nice flow to it!!


I tend to clam up when it comes to shells.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Aug 2, 2021)

Hello, I just stopped in to see if double Jj is living in his underground bunker yet.


----------



## raratt (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Aug 2, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Hello, I just stopped in to see if double Jj is living in his underground bunker yet.


How you doing Bro, livin the life?


----------



## Churchlady (Aug 2, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Hello, I just stopped in to see if double Jj is living in his underground bunker yet.


No.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 2, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Hello, I just stopped in to see if double Jj is living in his underground bunker yet.


Yo!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## newgrow16 (Aug 2, 2021)

in my retirement (semi retired) I started scanning pictures from old albums. The oldest picture I scanned today was from 1917. 

this is one that really made my day, all RIP, My grandparents, my mom and aunt,

$20 in 1924 = $317 in 2021

They moved from Yakima, Washington to Long Beach, California and the drive, check out the road and suspension :


----------



## Mohican (Aug 2, 2021)

I picked up a bunch of brownie negatives at an estate sale. One of the pictures was the family posing in front of their car circa 1930's with wooden spokes. Neighbors houses across the street didn't have any trees yet. That was almost a hundred years ago!


----------



## ct26turbo (Aug 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> never tried starburst. I remember the taste the rainbow commercial


all your giant candy needs at Cracker Barrel


----------



## Mohican (Aug 2, 2021)

Found it!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 2, 2021)

Anybody know a good data recovery firm?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2021)

I can now completely control my pool, spa, water features etc... off my phone! Hurrah


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 2, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> How do you "pit fire"?


Layer bottom of fire pit ( large enough to accommodate number of pieces which are not touching) with 4" combustibles........lay pieces in.........make mound of combustibles on top of pieces......ignite of course.......let burn several hours......cover smoldering pit with dirt or sand.........dig up in morning (or whenever you want).


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 2, 2021)

While making a shit-ton of oak charcoal in fire pit, I finished rereading "The Agony and the Ecstasy " (Irving Stone)...........quite an adventure into the arts.........quite a chunk of pulp.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2021)

ct26turbo said:


> all your giant candy needs at Cracker Barrel View attachment 4956870View attachment 4956871View attachment 4956872View attachment 4956873


I want that giant Ring Pop!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 3, 2021)

Grew this kids breakfast!


----------



## ct26turbo (Aug 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I want that giant Ring Pop!


Just pm me ur address I do deliveries


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 3, 2021)

After the morning coffee I made some Banana bread... 



Chopped & reloaded a tent. Thought about doing a @Laughing Grass clean up, meh, next time.



taking a break now before moving some seedlings into dixie cups & taking a couple dozen clones.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 3, 2021)

Ah, also put in a solar pond fountain pump in the bird bath


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> How's your knee feeling Tyler? Did you and your sister spend most of the drive saying, "Don't look at me!" to each other?


Hey, Annie. Thanks for asking. We had a LONG weekend together. Friday's gig at the lake was super fun, great crowd, really into the music ,very friendly. This was the first time my sister has seen me do a gig, and she was mighty impressed at the quality of the music and at the peoples' reactions and compliments. She took SO much video it was ridiculous, and we got some great footage for my website. The next day we were at the hospital at 8am to get my staples removed, went to breakfast, then went to our seperate apartments and had a 90 minute nap before she stopped by my place to help me get dressed to head out to Lake Geneva for a FOUR HOUR wedding gig. Longest gig I can remember, and that was after a 90 minute drive. It was really too much effort and my leg really started singing. I popped a norco with a couple of cranberry/vodkas just to make it through. She shopped around town and took in some sights. I was so tired the next day, it was unreal. I haven't felt that kind of tired since I got covid the first time, I think there is a strong possibility that I was exposed to the Delta variant, and I was fighting it off. I slept on and off (mostly on) for about 36 hours, then felt great. I start PT next week, and my leg immobilizer comes off in three weeks, at which time I'll be fitted for a hinged knee brace. I have only one gig this weekend which I'll play if my sister can take me, otherwise I'll probably sub out. I'm not taking any pain meds daily for my knee, as it is much stronger and much more comfortable without the staples. I hope PT isn't too painful, but I'm ready to work. Perhaps I'll be back on my bike by late October, but I'll try to be smart about it regardless. Hope everyone is doing well...


----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Hey, Annie. Thanks for asking. We had a LONG weekend together. Friday's gig at the lake was super fun, great crowd, really into the music ,very friendly. This was the first time my sister has seen me do a gig, and she was mighty impressed at the quality of the music and at the peoples' reactions and compliments. She took SO much video it was ridiculous, and we got some great footage for my website. The next day we were at the hospital at 8am to get my staples removed, went to breakfast, then went to our seperate apartments and had a 90 minute nap before she stopped by my place to help me get dressed to head out to Lake Geneva for a FOUR HOUR wedding gig. Longest gig I can remember, and that was after a 90 minute drive. It was really too much effort and my leg really started singing. I popped a norco with a couple of cranberry/vodkas just to make it through. She shopped around town and took in some sights. I was so tired the next day, it was unreal. I haven't felt that kind of tired since I got covid the first time, I think there is a strong possibility that I was exposed to the Delta variant, and I was fighting it off. I slept on and off (mostly on) for about 36 hours, then felt great. I start PT next week, and my leg immobilizer comes off in three weeks, at which time I'll be fitted for a hinged knee brace. I have only one gig this weekend which I'll play if my sister can take me, otherwise I'll probably sub out. I'm not taking any pain meds daily for my knee, as it is much stronger and much more comfortable without the staples. I hope PT isn't too painful, but I'm ready to work. Perhaps I'll be back on my bike by late October, but I'll try to be smart about it regardless. Hope everyone is doing well...


Thanks for the update, hope the PT goes well.
Grandkids hung out here for awhile yesterday and my eldest granddaughter asked me to teach her how to play guitar. I did drag the 12 string out and play for them for a bit. Need to get back to my previous capabilities and get it out more often. I guess I need to find some new machines for the old small nylon stringed guitar for the granddaughter to learn on. I did show them how some chords work.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Hey, Annie. Thanks for asking. We had a LONG weekend together. Friday's gig at the lake was super fun, great crowd, really into the music ,very friendly. This was the first time my sister has seen me do a gig, and she was mighty impressed at the quality of the music and at the peoples' reactions and compliments. She took SO much video it was ridiculous, and we got some great footage for my website. The next day we were at the hospital at 8am to get my staples removed, went to breakfast, then went to our seperate apartments and had a 90 minute nap before she stopped by my place to help me get dressed to head out to Lake Geneva for a FOUR HOUR wedding gig. Longest gig I can remember, and that was after a 90 minute drive. It was really too much effort and my leg really started singing. I popped a norco with a couple of cranberry/vodkas just to make it through. She shopped around town and took in some sights. I was so tired the next day, it was unreal. I haven't felt that kind of tired since I got covid the first time, I think there is a strong possibility that I was exposed to the Delta variant, and I was fighting it off. I slept on and off (mostly on) for about 36 hours, then felt great. I start PT next week, and my leg immobilizer comes off in three weeks, at which time I'll be fitted for a hinged knee brace. I have only one gig this weekend which I'll play if my sister can take me, otherwise I'll probably sub out. I'm not taking any pain meds daily for my knee, as it is much stronger and much more comfortable without the staples. I hope PT isn't too painful, but I'm ready to work. Perhaps I'll be back on my bike by late October, but I'll try to be smart about it regardless. Hope everyone is doing well...


Your nitrogen balance is going into healing your physical plant. Be kind to yourself. When you have to stand on that leg for now put a good, tight ace wrap on it. Hydraulic pressure from gravity will cause leaking into your tissues for awhile. 

Sounds like you are doing very good.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> After the morning coffee I made some Banana bread...
> 
> View attachment 4957178
> 
> ...


lol I'm only posting dirty pics from now on.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I'm only posting dirty pics from now on.


Oh really?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh really?


Filthy... you'll want to avert your eyes.


----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> dirty pics


Mud wrestling?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> Mud wrestling?


the mudroom could certainly use a sweeping.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> the mudroom could certainly use a sweeping.


You have a whole room devoted to this?


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Your nitrogen balance is going into healing your physical plant. Be kind to yourself. When you have to stand on that leg for now put a good, tight ace wrap on it. Hydraulic pressure from gravity will cause leaking into your tissues for awhile.
> 
> Sounds like you are doing very good.


Thanks, Annie. I always have an ACE bandage under my leg immobilizer. I've been taking (very infrequent, pew) showers standing with a trash bag taped tightly around my leg, but the doc says to use a shower chair and take off the immobilizer and ACE bandage. I finally put together my second shower chair (the first chair had missing parts) and it seems very sturdy. I'm gonna hook up my new detachable shower head, and take my first seated shower. Wish me luck...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You have a whole room devoted to this?


I don't have a mudroom


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Thanks, Annie. I always have an ACE bandage under my leg immobilizer. I've been taking (very infrequent, pew) showers standing with a trash bag taped tightly around my leg, but the doc says to use a shower chair and take off the immobilizer and ACE bandage. I finally put together my second shower chair (the first chair had missing parts) and it seems very sturdy. I'm gonna hook up my new detachable shower head, and take my first seated shower. Wish me luck...


If I could sit down in the shower I'd take a nap.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Thanks, Annie. I always have an ACE bandage under my leg immobilizer. I've been taking (very infrequent, pew) showers standing with a trash bag taped tightly around my leg, but the doc says to use a shower chair and take off the immobilizer and ACE bandage. I finally put together my second shower chair (the first chair had missing parts) and it seems very sturdy. I'm gonna hook up my new detachable shower head, and take my first seated shower. Wish me luck...


Best of luck and pics or......


----------



## Cycad (Aug 3, 2021)

I made lunch for the dogs. Bit of kibble, some left over chicken, a spoon of natural yoghurt.
Then I admired my greenhouse plants for a bit.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 3, 2021)

Cycad said:


> I made lunch for the dogs. Bit of kibble, some left over chicken, a spoon of natural yoghurt.
> Then I admired my greenhouse plants for a bit.


hows monterrey today?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2021)

Cycad said:


> *I made lunch for the dogs*. Bit of kibble, some left over chicken, a spoon of natural yoghurt.
> Then I admired my greenhouse plants for a bit.


We have a Just Dog's thread post some pics of them and welcome to RIU.




__





just dogs






rollitup.org


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 3, 2021)

That was the worst shower I've ever had! Three times the aggravation and effort of just standing and using a trash bag. How am I expected to be able to wash my asshole??? I tried to line it up with one of the holes in the chair's seat to spray water at it, but it was an impossible task. So I had to stand up anyway for half the shower. Wasted money on the detachable shower head and chair. Oh, well...


----------



## Autodoctor (Aug 3, 2021)

Was only an hour late for work today


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 3, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> How am I expected to be able to wash my asshole???


That’s when you know who your real friends are.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 3, 2021)

Autodoctor said:


> Was only an hour late for work today


I was 10 months late for work today.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> That was the worst shower I've ever had! Three times the aggravation and effort of just standing and using a trash bag. How am I expected to be able to wash my asshole??? I tried to line it up with one of the holes in the chair's seat to spray water at it, but it was an impossible task. So I had to stand up anyway for half the shower. Wasted money on the detachable shower head and chair. Oh, well...


Use your trash bag and ignore him, f'n orthopods. Just make sure you wash your knee off when you get out. Baby wipes work great for that sort of small area wash.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2021)

My new pool automation is WORKING! I finally got the fucking heater to fire. I'm HOPING it hangs together through the re-panel so tonight will be wine and cheese in the hot tub for dinner! Anyway at 115 I'm not all that interested in re-paneling now.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 3, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was 10 months late for work today.


Really, it's been that long already?



curious2garden said:


> Use your trash bag and ignore him, f'n orthopods. Just make sure you wash your knee off when you get out. Baby wipes work great for that sort of small area wash.


He's never said how small that area is.....


----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> work


WTF is that?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Really, it's been that long already?
> 
> 
> 
> He's never said how small that area is.....


It's his knee. We have pics


----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2021)

Wow, as of yesterday I have been retired from the USAF for 20 years. On the 17th it will be my 3rd anniversary on RIU. Thank god for CalMag, about a pound.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's his knee. We have pics


I thought he said asshole


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I thought he said asshole


Good catch, you're right he did say asshole. I'm not interested


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good catch, you're right he did say asshole. I'm not interested


kinda interested in the shower head tho.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> Wow, as of yesterday I have been retired from the USAF for 20 years. On the 17th it will be my 3rd anniversary on RIU. Thank god for CalMag, about a pound.


did you work at all in the private sector after the USAF?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Good catch, you're right he did say asshole. I'm not interested


Damn and I thought you had pics


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> Wow, as of yesterday I have been retired from the USAF for 20 years. On the 17th it will be my 3rd anniversary on RIU. Thank god for CalMag, about a pound.


I finished 24 in the CG in 2000 & then ran a machine shop/specialty repair shop in AK until last Oct.


----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> did you work at all in the private sector after the USAF?


I kind of bounced between private contractor and GS (General Schedule) govt job.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 3, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I finished 24 in the CG in 2000 & then ran a *machine shop/specialty repair shop* *in AK* until last Oct.


The stuff you showed me was nice. Big stuff.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> The stuff you showed me was nice. Big stuff.


My mind immediately read that last part as butt stuff.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> I kind of bounced between private contractor and GS (General Schedule) govt job.


Must have been weird going from such a structured environment to the private sector.


----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Must have been weird going from such a structured environment to the private sector.


It is, I had to figure out what shoes to wear with what slacks and belt.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> The stuff you showed me was nice. Big stuff.


On one particulary hot job I had to order a motor from the lower 48 NFO (Next Flight Out). The motor weighed a bit under 1000 lbs & freight for it alone was 24K.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> It is, I had to figure out what shoes to wear with what slacks and belt.


Slacks!, I haven't heard that since I sold mens clothes.


----------



## Titanium Rex (Aug 3, 2021)

Finished construction job yesterday had one day off until back to work tomorrow. Got up at 5am and went trout fishing. The ole lady showed up with the grandaughter at noon and we swam in 66 degree water while the rest of the county baked in 100 degree heat. Came home and took a nap. got up fixed the fence that the dog dug under, went and gave a quote on building a deck to a customer, playing on the puter now and waiting for my wonderful wife to cook dinner. Then its to the TV to watch the Olympics until bed. Oh I also watered the girls earlier, did some trimming and got a little buzzed for the 3rd time today. All in all I'd say its been a great day!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 3, 2021)

Titanium Rex said:


> Finished construction job yesterday had one day off until back to work tomorrow. Got up at 5am and went trout fishing. The ole lady showed up with the grandaughter at noon and we swam in 66 degree water while the rest of the county baked in 100 degree heat. Came home and took a nap. got up fixed the fence that the dog dug under, went and gave a quote on building a deck to a customer, playing on the puter now and waiting for my wonderful wife to cook dinner. Then its to the TV to watch the Olympics until bed. Oh I also watered the girls earlier, did some trimming and got a little buzzed for the 3rd time today. All in all I'd say its been a great day!


Welcome to RIU and our little loony bin.


----------



## Titanium Rex (Aug 3, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Welcome to RIU and our little loony bin.


Thank you! Just found this forum cant believe Ive smoked for 20+ years and never knew it was here. Ive mainly guerilla grew these years but with legalization we are out of the woods and the crop is soooo much better indoors! Plus it beats going 10 miles into the country and hiking a 1/2 mile carrying water.


----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 3, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Ah, also put in a solar pond fountain pump in the bird bath


10 dollar Amazon special, we have one it rules!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 3, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Slacks!, I haven't heard that since I sold mens clothes.


Men's wearhouse?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 3, 2021)

__





Men's Designer Clothing and Footwear | Harry Rosen


Find the perfect men's designer clothing and footwear at Harry Rosen. Free shipping on all orders and qualified returns. Shop now.




www.harryrosen.com





That was eight years ago. I loved that job.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 3, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> 10 dollar Amazon special, we have one it rules!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> The stuff you showed me was nice. Big stuff.


He never showed me his stuff, even his small stuff, nuttin' I got nuttin'!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Ah, also put in a solar pond fountain pump in the bird bath


I'd love to see pics of it.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2021)

My ravens would like one of those. I figured they could use my 1000 gallon spa like every other bird in creation But NOOOOOOO they are too good for it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> He never showed me his stuff, even his small stuff, nuttin' I got nuttin'!


So a box full of Moose, Halibut & Salmon was nuttin?

~ Kicks Rocks ~


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> So a box full of Moose, Halibut & Salmon was nuttin?
> 
> ~ Kicks Rocks ~


ROFLMAO!! No I meant, oh never mind!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 4, 2021)

ct26turbo said:


> Just pm me ur address I do deliveries View attachment 4957154


so you bought my old van?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 4, 2021)

I filled a tray with around 60 clones about a week ago. Last night I pulled them out of the seedling tent to have a peek for roots. I left the tray out and this morning I woke up to find my tray of clones on the floor, half eaten and/or shredded.

Suspects #1 and #2

and #3


Needless to say, I'm not speaking to any of them.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> I filled a tray with around 60 clones about a week ago. Last night I pulled them out of the seedling tent to have a peek for roots. I left the tray out and this morning I woke up to find my tray of clones on the floor, half eaten and/or shredded.
> .......snip.........


Let us not leave out suspect #4


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 4, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> I filled a tray with around 60 clones about a week ago. Last night I pulled them out of the seedling tent to have a peek for roots. I left the tray out and this morning I woke up to find my tray of clones on the floor, half eaten and/or shredded.
> 
> View attachment 4957835
> 
> ...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so you bought my old van?


He scrubbed for days, both in and out


----------



## raratt (Aug 4, 2021)

Picked up a freebie 10 gal tank for a temporary home for the fishies. Emptied the leaking tank, still need to pull out the gravel. I could try to reseal it, or not.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> Picked up a freebie 10 gal tank for a temporary home for the fishies. Emptied the leaking tank, still need to pull out the gravel. I could try to reseal it, or not.


Can you tell where it's leaking from? If it's a factory seal, I'd can the tank & start with a new one. Repairs generally do not work well as the silicone won't be in between the seam - just on the juncture of the glass which is a pretty weak repair. J/S


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 4, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Can you tell where it's leaking from? If it's a factory seal, I'd can the tank & start with a new one. Repairs generally do not work well as the silicone won't be in between the seam - just on the juncture of the glass which is a pretty weak repair. J/S


Good point. It'd be just a bandaid, till it leaks again.


----------



## raratt (Aug 4, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Can you tell where it's leaking from? If it's a factory seal, I'd can the tank & start with a new one. Repairs generally do not work well as the silicone won't be in between the seam - just on the juncture of the glass which is a pretty weak repair. J/S


Not exactly, I don't think I'm going to try to fix it. I have a piece of OSB I can paint to set on top of the cabinet to make a 40 gal fit.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> Not exactly, I don't think I'm going to try to fix it. I have a piece of OSB I can paint to set on top of the cabinet to make a 40 gal fit.


Where’s your pride, man? Real plywood or bust.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 4, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> He scrubbed for days, both in and out
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958051



If I’m curt with you it’s because time is a factor. I think fast, I talk fast, and I need you to guys to act fast if you wanna get out of this. So pretty please, with sugar on top, clean the fuckin' car. 

i remember it something like this...but i was high, so maybe i just drove it through the no touch with the doors and windows open....


----------



## raratt (Aug 4, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Where’s your pride, man? Real plywood or bust.


Don't have a piece of that laying around.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> Don't have a piece of that laying around.


you only own 1 1/4 in drill bit...AND you have no plywood laying around...?...¿


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> Not exactly, I don't think I'm going to try to fix it. I have a piece of OSB I can paint to set on top of the cabinet to make a 40 gal fit.


Painting osb is an awful idea... speaking from experience.


----------



## raratt (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Painting osb is an awful idea... speaking from experience.


I have some poly I can put on it, just want to semi waterproof it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have some poly I can put on it, just want to semi waterproof it.


i did thick coats with a deep pile roller and I can still see little dots here and there where the paint didn’t reach.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have some poly I can put on it, just want to semi waterproof it.


Hit it with drywall mud first.
Maybe 2x.


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 4, 2021)

Picked up grape vines for the "vineyardette" I'm starting. I need holes 3ft down for vines (soil is basically rock and clay up the ass) and holes for support poles. I use a mason's hammer and 6ft pry bar to dig that shit up.....only got one f-er done. "When in Rome............" (wine country).


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Picked up grape vines for the "vineyardette" I'm starting. I need holes 3ft down for vines (soil is basically rock and clay up the ass) and holes for support poles. I use a mason's hammer and 6ft pry bar to dig that shit up.....only got one f-er done. "When in Rome............" (wine country).


What varietal?


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 4, 2021)

I. got skunked fishing, again


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 4, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Where’s your pride, man? Real plywood or bust.


you have a clue as to how much a sheet of cdx is going for these days? holy hell


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2021)

racerboy71 said:


> you have a clue as to how much a sheet of cdx is going for these days? holy hell


No, how bad?


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 4, 2021)

sorry, got a job at a hardware store, showing off


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 4, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> No, how bad?


1/2 I think is $103


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2021)

racerboy71 said:


> 1/2 I think is $103


shidd ain’ right.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 4, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> shidd ain’ right.
> 
> View attachment 4958196


Lucky he/she didn't get their head removed.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Lucky he/she didn't get their head removed.


I know, hope there was no passenger.


----------



## raratt (Aug 4, 2021)

Sheathing Plywood (Common: 19/32 in. x 4 ft. x 8 ft.; Actual: 0.563 in. x 48 in. x 96 in.) 407735 - The Home Depot






www.homedepot.com


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 4, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> What varietal?


Niagara...not a fav of mine, however they grow easily up here.....I've never grown before so for a beginner this is a good choice.....if any luck, I'll definitely give some other types a go.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Niagara...not a fav of mine, however they grow easily up here.....I've never grown before so for a beginner this is a good choice.....if any luck, I'll definitely give some other types a go.


Never heard of. What wines does it make?


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 4, 2021)

It's a very popular grape in NE.....makes a dry style or sweet wine....table grapes.....juice....


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 4, 2021)

Finally finish my daughters bloom room a few hrs ago. Flipped the switch and bailed. As i was headed home shit loads of fire trucks were headed that way.
My daughter is under an evacuation warning. Mando evacuation orders next door.
Fucking stupid this shit is


----------



## raratt (Aug 4, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Finally finish my daughters bloom room a few hrs ago. Flipped the switch and bailed. As i was headed home shit loads of fire trucks were headed that way.
> My daughter is under an evacuation warning. Mando evacuation orders next door.
> Fucking stupid this shit is
> View attachment 4958211


Started at the campground.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 4, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> He scrubbed for days, both in and out
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958051


There was a dirty cop in my town that was caught with 1000s of images of child porn. Someone photoshopped a pic of him standing by the door of this van and shared it all over social media. I'd post it but it would definitely dox me.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 4, 2021)

I have a few clients that I deliver to, mainly because they have other plugs that deliver so I have to be competitive. They like the quality of my weed best, but they are not willing to travel across the city on public transportation to obtain it. I get it, I wouldn't either. I couldn't find anyone to drive me to my buddy who wanted two ounces, so my kid told me to send it Uber Connect. I had never heard of this service - you simply put the package in the Uber driver's car, and the party on the other side takes the package out of car when delivered. I put the two ounces in a smell proof bag, then into a plastic Folger's coffee can with a little coffee inside, then into a black plastic bag, then into a little box which I taped up. I was downstairs putting my new city sticker on my car when the driver pulled up, I put the box in the back seat behind the driver, and he took off. My buddy texted me when I received it, and it seems it was in the exact spot in the car when it was delivered so I don't think the driver ever touched it. Weed delivered in 18 minutes for $18 including tip. What a great time to be alive...


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 4, 2021)

Another long work day made better after a evening of tending the garden!


----------



## go go kid (Aug 4, 2021)

Spent the last two days in hospital with a broken foot, 3 broken bones and one dislocated, now i have toreturn next week to have an operation on it to get them pinned.
thing was, i went to hospital and had xrays twoweeks agoand was given the allclear, then iget a phone call telling me toreturn to hospital fora ct scan of the foot where they discovered the extent of the damage. Soicant do anything. Ahhhh bollox. Envying all youguys n gals with things they can do. Think im going to spend the time on my guitar, at least its something constructive.

yes i too have had to let a good friend go from my employ, it a realy unplesant experiance, but lucalythey understood the situation, but i must have downed a half bottle of rum in order to tell her


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 4, 2021)

go go kid said:


> Spent the last two days in hospital with a broken foot, 3 broken bones and one dislocated, now i have toreturn next week to have an operation on it to get them pinned.
> thing was, i went to hospital and had xrays twoweeks agoand was given the allclear, then iget a phone call telling me toreturn to hospital fora ct scan of the foot where they discovered the extent of the damage. Soicant do anything. Ahhhh bollox. Envying all youguys n gals with things they can do. Think im going to spend the time on my guitar, at least its something constructive.


Sorry to hear it, welcome to my world...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 4, 2021)

go go kid said:


> Spent the last two days in hospital with a broken foot, 3 broken bones and one dislocated, now i have toreturn next week to have an operation on it to get them pinned.
> thing was, i went to hospital and had xrays twoweeks agoand was given the allclear, then iget a phone call telling me toreturn to hospital fora ct scan of the foot where they discovered the extent of the damage. Soicant do anything. Ahhhh bollox. Envying all youguys n gals with things they can do. Think im going to spend the time on my guitar, at least its something constructive.
> 
> yes i too have had to let a good friend go from my employ, it a realy unplesant experiance, but lucalythey understood the situation, but i must have downed a half bottle of rum in order to tell her


Sorry go go that sucks. Usually in an urgent type situation a radiologist doesn't look at the films until later. Sorry you got the short stick.



tyler.durden said:


> Sorry to hear it, welcome to my world...


I immediately thought of you


----------



## go go kid (Aug 4, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Sorry to hear it, welcome to my world...


Mine pales intiinsignificance compared to you man. Sucks big time. I didnt read exactly what happened to you, but it sounds bad. heres toa swift recovery to you


----------



## Bareback (Aug 5, 2021)

I’m up 3 hours early and expecting this to be a long miserable day.

Has anyone had any info on boaster shots for the vaccine I got my first shot in January and now I’m getting nervous ( Merderna ) ?


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 5, 2021)

Bareback said:


> I’m up 3 hours early and expecting this to be a long miserable day.
> 
> Has anyone had any info on boaster shots for the vaccine I got my first shot in January and now I’m getting nervous ( Merderna ) ?


3:30 here. Couldn’t sleep for shit.
No word that i’ve heard. But I got the J&J and as soon as they say come get a booster i’m there too.


----------



## raratt (Aug 5, 2021)

Heading up to the mountains to lay the Mother in law to rest, she was the last living parent. Fuck cancer. At least her battle was short, she can be with her husband again now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> Heading up to the mountains to lay the Mother in law to rest, she was the last living parent. Fuck cancer. At least her battle was short, she can be with her husband again now.


Sorry raratt


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 5, 2021)

Bareback said:


> I’m up 3 hours early and expecting this to be a long miserable day.
> 
> Has anyone had any info on boaster shots for the vaccine I got my first shot in January and now I’m getting nervous ( Merderna ) ?


Unless you have a specific auto immune disorder or are on immune suppressants you shouldn't need one, yet. If I were you and I worked indoors I'd be in an N95 mask right now. Also speak to your primary health care provider, as they know you best.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> Heading up to the mountains to lay the Mother in law to rest, she was the last living parent. Fuck cancer. At least her battle was short, she can be with her husband again now.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> Heading up to the mountains to lay the Mother in law to rest, she was the last living parent. Fuck cancer. At least her battle was short, she can be with her husband again now.


Sorry to hear that bud. 

Fuck cancer!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> Heading up to the mountains to lay the Mother in law to rest, she was the last living parent. Fuck cancer. At least her battle was short, she can be with her husband again now.


so sorry man, my condolenses


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> Heading up to the mountains to lay the Mother in law to rest, she was the last living parent. Fuck cancer. At least her battle was short, she can be with her husband again now.


So sorry Raratt.


----------



## newgrow16 (Aug 5, 2021)

Inspired by @Laughing Grass I did a little flower shed clean-up for its grand reopening yesterday, still too many wiring loops:


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> Inspired by @Laughing Grass I did a little flower shed clean-up for its grand reopening yesterday, still too many wiring loops:
> View attachment 4958596View attachment 4958597View attachment 4958598


Wow that's a serious room! Is that an air conditioner on your wall?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> Heading up to the mountains to lay the Mother in law to rest, she was the last living parent. Fuck cancer. At least her battle was short, she can be with her husband again now.


Deepest condolences my friend.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Finally finish my daughters bloom room a few hrs ago. Flipped the switch and bailed. As i was headed home shit loads of fire trucks were headed that way.
> My daughter is under an evacuation warning. Mando evacuation orders next door.
> Fucking stupid this shit is
> View attachment 4958211


"In an analysis we did a couple years ago for an insurer, the Colfax/Auburn/Grass Valley area was one of the highest risk areas in the state for a catastrophic loss wildfire," Crystal Kolden, a pyrogeographer at the University of California Merced, said on Twitter. 

Our farm is evacuated too.....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2021)

*California's Dixie Fire swallows historic town of Greenville, burns so hot lamp posts melt*








Unstoppable monster: Calif.'s Dixie Fire grows half-mile an hour


The blaze is 3 weeks old.




www.sfgate.com


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2021)

*New California wildfire near Colfax burns dozens of homes in hours*








New Calif. wildfire near Colfax burns dozens of homes in hours


Amid bone-dry conditions and high winds, the blaze swelled to 2,400 acres Thursday, Cal...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> Heading up to the mountains to lay the Mother in law to rest, she was the last living parent. Fuck cancer. At least her battle was short, she can be with her husband again now.


Condolences Raratt


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> Heading up to the mountains to lay the Mother in law to rest, she was the last living parent. Fuck cancer. At least her battle was short, she can be with her husband again now.


so sorry raratt, hugs....


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 5, 2021)

God damn it! "PG&E has said its equipment may have started it "
Nothing will change until the top executives and board are held personally responsible. Rate payers end up paying the fines


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 5, 2021)

I got shitloads done today.......finished last ceramic Raku fish ( it came out bizzare, f' it up....shouldn't of done that 3rd dab....Old Farts know that " A little dab will do ya" .....
Brylcreem. Worked on chocolope plants.......then got a prostate biopsy done with, I swear, a paper punch. I enjoyed it......felt so good when it stopped after he got his 12th sample, 
Busy,busy,busy.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 5, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> Inspired by @Laughing Grass I did a little flower shed clean-up for its grand reopening yesterday, still too many wiring loops:
> View attachment 4958596View attachment 4958597View attachment 4958598


Be careful with only children! Pretty plant.


----------



## newgrow16 (Aug 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wow that's a serious room! Is that an air conditioner on your wall?


mini split


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 5, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> God damn it! "PG&E has said its equipment may have started it "
> Nothing will change until the top executives and board are held personally responsible. Rate payers end up paying the fines


Yup. That Dixie fire was started by PG&E. Started right by where the Camp Fire started
A fellow RIU member here lost their house in the fire. I’ve been trying my hardest to help him out with advise the best i can


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 5, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *New California wildfire near Colfax burns dozens of homes in hours*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My daughter bailed their home last night, went to my ex’s in Nevada City. The fire came at them so god damn fast! They are still “JUST” in an evac warning but their pad is directly in the path of it. Mando evac all around their zone


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> Heading up to the mountains to lay the Mother in law to rest, she was the last living parent. Fuck cancer. At least her battle was short, she can be with her husband again now.


Hey bro pm me. Was wondering if you’re laying her to rest where we did my momma.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> Heading up to the mountains to lay the Mother in law to rest, she was the last living parent. Fuck cancer. At least her battle was short, she can be with her husband again now.


So sorry to hear.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 5, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> My daughter bailed their home last night, went to my ex’s in Nevada City. The fire came at them so god damn fast! They are still “JUST” in an evac warning but their pad is directly in the path of it. Mando evac all around their zone


the hydro-electric generator at Lake Oroville Dam just shut down due to lack of water....no water = no electricity


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 5, 2021)

My day was uneventful, which is an accomplishment in itself


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 5, 2021)

I'm not the type who needs to have something happening all the time

I enjoy being alone with my thoughts, and maybe a burrito


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 6, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I'm not the type who needs to have something happening all the time
> 
> I enjoy being alone with my thoughts, and maybe a burrito


You’ll never burrito alone!!!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2021)

*Dixie Fire grows 100,000 acres in 24 hours, becoming third largest in Calif. history*








Dixie Fire grows 100,000 acres, Calif.'s third largest fire ever


The total burn area was 434,813 acres Friday evening.




www.sfgate.com


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 6, 2021)

That’s horrible , absolutely nothing left . Just look at the carcass of a 1969 Firebird .


----------



## doublejj (Aug 6, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> That’s horrible , absolutely nothing left . Just look at the carcass of a 1969 Firebird .


that's the town of Greenville.....or was


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 6, 2021)

that's the town of Greenville.....or was …..

I was trying to spot different things but if it wasn’t cement , brick or metal it’s gone .


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 6, 2021)

JustRolling said:


> that's the town of Greenville.....or was …..
> 
> I was trying to spot different things but if it wasn’t cement , brick or metal it’s gone .


we had a major fire here 4 years ago..looking at that is making me have flashbacks...i couldn't drive past certain areas without almost breaking down. it's just sad that this shit goes on year after year without some kind of plan in place to stop it from burning towns, and that the power company essentially buys a free pass when they cause this kind of shit


----------



## raratt (Aug 6, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> we had a major fire here 4 years ago..looking at that is making me have flashbacks...i couldn't drive past certain areas without almost breaking down. it's just sad that this shit goes on year after year without some kind of plan in place to stop it from burning towns, and that the power company essentially buys a free pass when they cause this kind of shit


We went through Paradise yesterday, first time since the Camp fire. It was depressing.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Aug 6, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> Inspired by @Laughing Grass I did a little flower shed clean-up for its grand reopening yesterday, still too many wiring loops:
> View attachment 4958596View attachment 4958597View attachment 4958598


 Nice setup, I haven't put marble floors in my flower room yet!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> Nice setup, I haven't put marble floors in my flower room yet!


it requires very many marbles


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Aug 6, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> it requires very many marbles


 Just don't use the clearsies, it fucks up depth perception!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> Just don't use the clearsies, it fucks up depth perception!


Aggies ftw


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Aug 6, 2021)

Did ya ever make a batch of super soil only to have it disappear in 3 days? I'm really happy I don't have to purchase medium at least. I'm 62 yo and it won't be too long before i may need to go no till. Or maybe I'll just get another double barrel composter?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> Did ya ever make a batch of super soil only to have it disappear in 3 days? I'm really happy I don't have to purchase medium at least. I'm 62 yo and it won't be too long before i may need to go no till. Or maybe I'll just get another double barrel composter?


How in the metric mother Hubbard did it disappear?!


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 6, 2021)

time to wash the wiener


----------



## NewEnglandFarmer (Aug 6, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> time to wash the wiener
> View attachment 4959630


That look..."I better be gettin' a big 'ol marrow bone to gnaw on after putting up with this shit"


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 6, 2021)

NewEnglandFarmer said:


> That look..."I better be gettin' a big 'ol marrow bone to gnaw on after putting up with this shit"


Better than my terrier
FUCKyouFUCKyouFUUUCKyouuu


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> We went through Paradise yesterday, first time since the Camp fire. It was depressing.


Shit dude. I should have given you my address so you could tell me if i need to bring back up the weed wacker again! Lol. Hate going up there


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 6, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> Did ya ever make a batch of super soil only to have it disappear in 3 days? I'm really happy I don't have to purchase medium at least. I'm 62 yo and it won't be too long before i may need to go no till. Or maybe I'll just get another double barrel composter?


I buy a light soil only to feed it salt based ferts


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 6, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> time to wash the wiener
> View attachment 4959630


I wish i had pics of my grandpas dachshunds. I grew up with them! Such bad ass hound dogs.


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 6, 2021)

Took my old "Old Town" kayak out to the middle of the lake......a gorgeous summer afternoon. Loaded up with bong , herb , food, junk food, and Thoreau's " Walden " ( oh yea, walkie-talkie and a couple of snorts) . Dropped that anchor, got ripped and read this wonderful book , didn't move for about 3 hrs. Thoreau expounds upon nature , his surroundings and a philosophy of living simply. My umpteenth read of it.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 7, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> time to wash the wiener
> View attachment 4959630


He does not approve! But he still loves you. Damn that's some guilt right there. I hope YOU enjoy his cleanliness


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> He does not approve! But he still loves you. Damn that's some guilt right there. I hope YOU enjoy his cleanliness


He really doesn't mind too much, tail doesn't stop wagging . The other two, shake & whimper , poor babys


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Aug 7, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Took my old "Old Town" kayak out to the middle of the lake......a gorgeous summer afternoon. Loaded up with bong , herb , food, junk food, and Thoreau's " Walden " ( oh yea, walkie-talkie and a couple of snorts) . Dropped that anchor, got ripped and read this wonderful book , didn't move for about 3 hrs. Thoreau expounds upon nature , his surroundings and a philosophy of living simply. My umpteenth read of it.


Used to take my landladys kayak from my place to private lake over yonder. Big ass large mouths. Blue lady slippers thought were cool. Yeah had to dead lift the kayak over a downed log to get there


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 7, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> He really doesn't mind too much, tail doesn't stop wagging . The other two, shake & whimper , poor babys


I swear they look like the big brown eyes of accusation! Wiener dogs do that so well. I've fallen in love with this shampoo for the pups. It smells great. It's White Plum part of the TropiClean Spa line.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 7, 2021)

his tail never stops


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 7, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> his tail never stops


Reapplying the stank you removed LOL he looks very happy! What's his name?


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I swear they look like the big brown eyes of accusation! Wiener dogs do that so well. I've fallen in love with this shampoo for the pups. It smells great. It's White Plum part of the TropiClean Spa line.
> View attachment 4959794


 he does the eye thing well


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Reapplying the stank you removed LOL he looks very happy! What's his name?


his name is Phineas, but we call him loo or finny..lol


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 7, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> his name is Phineas, but we call him loo or finny..lol


Loo? How'd he come by that moniker?


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Loo? How'd he come by that moniker?


My daughter always comes up with nicknames for all the pets, usually has no connection with the real name


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Reapplying the stank you removed LOL


When we picked up our Basset Hound, the breeder had weave poles set up, said our pup's uncle was an "agility" basset never heard of such a thing. She put him in front of the poles, he did a slooowww gallop tru them, nose up, howling all the way, ended the weave and headed straight to the horse stables, rolled over on his back & dug in . She was yelling " I just bathed him " We laughed all the way home. good times.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 7, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> When we picked up our Basset Hound, the breeder had weave poles set up, said our pup's uncle was an *"agility" basset *never heard of such a thing. She put him in front of the poles, he did a slooowww gallop tru them, nose up, howling all the way, ended the weave and headed straight to the horse stables, rolled over on his back & dug in . She was yelling " I just bathed him " We laughed all the way home.  good times.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> his name is Phineas, but we call him loo or finny..lol


Good thing he’s a short hair. The temptation to call him Phinshaggy would be strong otherwise.


----------



## raratt (Aug 7, 2021)

Picked a big colander full of tomatoes.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 7, 2021)

Going to play a backyard wedding this afternoon in a posh suburb. Not really looking forward to it, it is like 88f and humid, and the gig goes to 7:30pm, which is near dusk so the mosquitos will be coming out. And the LOVE me, they often eat me while my music colleagues don't receive one bite. I'll probably douse myself in repellent. My sister is taking me there and back charging me $100. It's an okay deal, but it is a quarter of my payment. I took a shower today without the leg immobilizer, wearing just a rubbery type ACE bandage. Easiest shower in months. I'm wearing the immobilizer less around the house, my leg is pretty strong and I don't fear it bending accidentally on me anymore. The doc says not to bend it at all, but I do let it bend slightly from time to time just to take the unpleasant painful pressure off the back of my knee from having it constantly extended. Plus, they're going to start to bend it in PT next week, anyway. I'm gonna be a hot, sweaty mess by the time I get home from this one, I'm already looking forward to a nice burrito and a long nap in the recliner in the cool dryness of my place. Wish me luck...


----------



## raratt (Aug 7, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Going to play a backyard wedding this afternoon in a posh suburb. Not really looking forward to it, it is like 88f and humid, and the gig goes to 7:30pm, which is near dusk so the mosquitos will be coming out. And the LOVE me, they often eat me while my music colleagues don't receive one bite. I'll probably douse myself in repellent. My sister is taking me there and back charging me $100. It's an okay deal, but it is a quarter of my payment. I took a shower today without the leg immobilizer, wearing just a rubbery type ACE bandage. Easiest shower in months. I'm wearing the immobilizer less around the house, my leg is pretty strong and I don't fear it bending accidentally on me anymore. The doc says not to bend it at all, but I do let it bend slightly from time to time just to take the unpleasant painful pressure off the back of my knee from having it constantly extended. Plus, they're going to start to bend it in PT next week, anyway. I'm gonna be a hot, sweaty mess by the time I get home from this one, I'm already looking forward to a nice burrito and a long nap in the recliner in the cool dryness of my place. Wish me luck...


I refuse to use the old acting term for have a good show...


----------



## doublejj (Aug 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> I refuse to use the old acting term for have a good show...


I'm gonna let him heal up some more before I talk to him about getting a trike.....


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Going to play a backyard wedding this afternoon in a posh suburb. Not really looking forward to it, it is like 88f and humid, and the gig goes to 7:30pm, which is near dusk so the mosquitos will be coming out. And the LOVE me, they often eat me while my music colleagues don't receive one bite. I'll probably douse myself in repellent. My sister is taking me there and back charging me $100. It's an okay deal, but it is a quarter of my payment. I took a shower today without the leg immobilizer, wearing just a rubbery type ACE bandage. Easiest shower in months. I'm wearing the immobilizer less around the house, my leg is pretty strong and I don't fear it bending accidentally on me anymore. The doc says not to bend it at all, but I do let it bend slightly from time to time just to take the unpleasant painful pressure off the back of my knee from having it constantly extended. Plus, they're going to start to bend it in PT next week, anyway. I'm gonna be a hot, sweaty mess by the time I get home from this one, I'm already looking forward to a nice burrito and a long nap in the recliner in the cool dryness of my place. Wish me luck...


Eat garlic. Skeeters hate garlic.


----------



## raratt (Aug 7, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Eat garlic. Skeeters hate garlic.


So do bridesmaids. 
Typical target rich environment.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> So do bridesmaids.
> Typical target rich environment.


Suddenly, a cost/benefit situation


----------



## raratt (Aug 7, 2021)

Road trip for meds and ICE, BRB.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> Road trip for beechwood-aged meds and ICE, BRB.


Fify


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> Road trip for meds and ICE, BRB.


Hey, if you're going to Wally world bring me back a couple bottles of Brut and some OJ for the am.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Hey, if you're going to Wally world bring me back a couple bottles of Popov and some malt likker for the am.


Giggling, ducking


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> I refuse to use the old acting term for have a good show...


I think he paid that fee in advance!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 7, 2021)

Welp got this done


----------



## doublejj (Aug 7, 2021)

smoke from the Dixie fire hangs over the remnant of Lake Oroville in Northern California...


----------



## doublejj (Aug 7, 2021)

fire train working the Dixie fire near Chester Ca......

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423760374046683138


----------



## xtsho (Aug 7, 2021)

I washed a t-shirt in sweat getting some much needed yard work done. Had to take advantage of the cooler weather we're going to have for a couple days. It's not even 80° but 64% humidity which makes it pretty muggy. The front yard was a complete mess and I had to get it cleaned up before the upper 90's and triple digit heat comes back mid week. I didn't get it as nice as I wanted but I got most of the weeds and the house doesn't look like tweakers live here.  The lady across the street has been giving me dirty looks. Her yard is perfect. I've seen her out trimming shrubbery with scissors. I don't have time for that. I plant some flowers and try and keep up with the weeds. It looks nice for the most part.


----------



## raratt (Aug 7, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Fify


Beer shelf was already full...


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 7, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Fify


Meds=suds


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> Beer shelf was already full...


----------



## raratt (Aug 7, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


>


Plenty of jars of that also. I have a big coffee can full of a sativa.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> Plenty of jars of that also. I have a big coffee can full of a sativa.


Fuck man. Worked with the plasterers all day. Started with the suds like usual and then the buds. I’d probably be spinning if i laid down right now


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> Plenty of jars of that also. I have a big coffee can full of a sativa.


I read something a little different, think spittoon


----------



## raratt (Aug 7, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuck man. Worked with the plasters all day. Started with the suds like usual and then the buds. I’d probably be spinning if i laid down right now


I haven't started yet, I'd like to be able to make it to the 10:00 news...lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuck man. Worked with the plasterers all day. Started with the suds like usual and then the buds. I’d probably be spinning if i laid down right now


I wonder how much energy there would be in a parallel-alcoholic array


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 7, 2021)

Frank the Tank needs to keep the suds up until the buds wears off. Then i’ll be good again

I can’t party like i used to anymore


----------



## raratt (Aug 7, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I read something a little different, think spittoon


The band?


----------



## raratt (Aug 7, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Worked with the plasterers all day.


The back doing OK?


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> The back doing OK?


You know what bro. I haven’t even thought about it until now. Doing good for now.


----------



## raratt (Aug 7, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I wonder how much energy there would be in a parallel-alcoholic array


It would be hard to match phases for power.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Aug 7, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> How in the metric mother Hubbard did it disappear?!


I think my planters must have holes in them!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> I think my planters must have holes in them!!!


Oh gravity! A harsh mistress


----------



## raratt (Aug 7, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Oh gravity! A harsh mistress


She always drags you down.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Aug 7, 2021)

Spent the better part of today playing with my worms! Harvested 5 healthy bins, added fresh bedding and some food and I start all over again. 35 gallons of EWC, should last the rest of this year at least! Now I need a bong and a beer!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> Spent the better part of today playing with my worms! Harvested 5 healthy bins, added fresh bedding and some food and I start all over again. 35 gallons of EWC, should last the rest of this year at least! Now I need a bong and a beer!!!


I am compelled. Worm recipes?


----------



## raratt (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Rozgreenburn (Aug 7, 2021)

Recipes for me or the worms???


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> Recipes for me or the worms???


The worms. (bites tongue)


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 7, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> I think my planters must have holes in them!!!


Awe Man your peanuts have holes in them.....might wanna get that checked.?..js


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 7, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuck man. Worked with the plasterers all day. Started with the suds like usual and then the buds. I’d probably be spinning if i laid down right now


Can't beat getting plastered with the pros!


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 7, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Used to take my landladys kayak from my place to private lake over yonder. Big ass large mouths. Blue lady slippers thought were cool. Yeah had to dead lift the kayak over a downed log to get there


My lake is known for large/smallmouth bass and muskies..Love lake life, it's my "savoir "


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 7, 2021)

I got my pH dialed on my flowering mixture


----------



## raratt (Aug 8, 2021)

Got the gravel out of the fish tank and put it out on the patio, damn mosquito's are horrible right now. I'll probably try to sell it for a reptile tank. Going to pull out the cabinet and clean under and behind it before I put a new one in.
Have to pull all the cookie sheets out from under the sink and spray for piss ants.
Probably up pot a couple plants and put them in the flower room. Have to rearrange my self draining saucer hoses first.
Mornin.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> Got the gravel out of the fish tank and put it out on the patio, damn mosquito's are horrible right now. I'll probably try to sell it for a reptile tank. Going to pull out the cabinet and clean under and behind it before I put a new one in.
> Have to pull all the cookie sheets out from under the sink and spray for piss ants.
> Probably up pot a couple plants and put them in the flower room. Have to rearrange my self draining saucer hoses first.
> Mornin.


Argentine ants? I miss their tiny asses. The desert version leaves an itchy welt. Fckers.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 8, 2021)

Feeling the effects of a nearly 10 mile paddle with the wife yesterday.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Feeling the effects of a nearly 10 mile paddle with the wife yesterday.


Why am I imagining bright red buttocks.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 8, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Feeling the effects of a nearly 10 mile paddle with the wife yesterday.


Did you see any wild life?


----------



## raratt (Aug 8, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Why am I imagining bright red buttocks.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 8, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Did you see any wild life?


We did, mainly osprey, eagles, fishers, plovers and a very tight knit flock of park fowl.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> We did, mainly osprey, eagles, fishers, plovers and a very tight knit flock of park fowl.


What are park fowl?


----------



## raratt (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Aug 8, 2021)

This one doesn't even have the right plates or a placard.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> This one doesn't even have the right plates or a placard.
> 
> View attachment 4960886


I cry fowl play


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> This one doesn't even have the right plates or a placard.
> 
> View attachment 4960886


Seri would say "car park foul".


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Seri would say "car park foul".


Handuckapped parking


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 8, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> h
> What are park fowl?


Any waterfowl that isn't a native species for the area. There was a Asian duck that had a mohawk , when you rubbed its head it shook its tail feathers!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 8, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> We did, mainly osprey, eagles, fishers, plovers and a very tight knit flock of park fowl.


That’s so cool .


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 8, 2021)

Working on holes for grape vines , that love good drainage.....down about 2.5 feet.....need to go a lot further to get through clay so it drains.....evident after rainstorm.....l could really use a jack-hammer for this shitty terra firma..


----------



## raratt (Aug 8, 2021)

Broke drill bit #2, definitely don't have another 7/16 laying around. It will be here Tues. 
Got the wall and floor cleaned up behind/under where the fish tank was. 15 years of yuck.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 8, 2021)

Death by cookie edibles x2 1/2 just found out god mad at me again,fuck sakes .


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> Broke drill bit #2, definitely don't have another 7/16 laying around. It will be here Tues.
> Got the wall and floor cleaned up behind/under where the fish tank was. 15 years of yuck.


Broke a nice sharp 1/8" today too


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> This one doesn't even have the right plates or a placard.
> 
> View attachment 4960886


We got ticketed AND had to go pay for parking in the normal areas at Sonoma Raceway one year at the drags. We were in my brothers car. At the time he drove my mom around and had the placard. We said fuck it lets try. Woops.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 8, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Broke a nice sharp 1/8" today too


I broke about 12 router bits when i hung all the board i my house. Every time one breaks it veers off and fucks shit up. They just don’t make em like they used to.
The interior is primed and back-rolled as of 30 min ago. Btw


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 8, 2021)

Pic from this morning. It,s what I got done yesterday 


And done




Doing this a little backwards. 
Gonna empty the pool soon. Water is going straight to the ground to soften it up. Gonna dig out a few inches and we're going to cement or pavers or both. Or planter boxes and cement or pavers. I don't know, ask mamashark. 

Still got the other half of the yard that's gonna get a face lift, too.

It never ends when you have a house 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Aug 8, 2021)

Install some astroturf?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> Install some astroturf?


Nah, the dogs pissing and shitting everywhere, smells. Easier to clean cement. The turf you see there is still the stuff that got burnt from the fire. We were gonna replace it but like I said, pee smell.

SH420


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 8, 2021)

I broke a 3 hr nap with a fresh bowl.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I broke a 3 hr nap with a fresh bowl.


Suffer for us St. Grandpapy


----------



## raratt (Aug 8, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Nah, the dogs pissing and shitting everywhere, smells. Easier to clean cement. The turf you see there is still the stuff that got burnt from the fire. We were gonna replace it but like I said, pee smell.
> 
> SH420


It looked like outdoor carpet to me.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 8, 2021)

Ohhh the pain


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> Broke drill bit #2, definitely don't have another 7/16 laying around. It will be here Tues.
> Got the wall and floor cleaned up behind/under where the fish tank was. 15 years of yuck.


dude...seriously, go to the cheap ass tool store in every mall in the country and buy a couple of drill bit sets....they don't have to be good, they just have to be there....


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> dude...seriously, go to the cheap ass tool store in every mall in the country and buy a couple of drill bit sets....they don't have to be good, they just have to be there....


nooooo.
Harbor Freight will sell you pieces of iron shaped almost exactly like drill bits but just simply noooo


----------



## raratt (Aug 8, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> dude...seriously, go to the cheap ass tool store in every mall in the country and buy a couple of drill bit sets....they don't have to be good, they just have to be there....


I have 2 sets, second set didn't have a 7/16.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have 2 sets, second set didn't have a 7/16.


Cobalt. Life is short.


----------



## raratt (Aug 8, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Cobalt. Life is short.


One set is Dewalt.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> One set is Dewalt.


I gots a full set of Milwaukee cobalt. I feel ready.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 8, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> nooooo.
> Harbor Freight will sell you pieces of iron shaped almost exactly like drill bits but just simply noooo


Their drill bits suck so bad.
They have a set with 3 different smaller diameter bits. About 30 bits each. You’ll need them all


----------



## Autodoctor (Aug 8, 2021)

Trimmed and Started the curing on 177 grms space cookies auto and 173 grams wedding cake auto.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Their drill bits suck so bad


Only thing worse are their abrasive products. Those will suck-start a locomotive.


----------



## raratt (Aug 8, 2021)

Black and Decker is the other.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2021)

Autodoctor said:


> Trimmed and Jared 177 grms space cookies auto and 173 grams wedding cake auto.


Who’s Jared?


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 8, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Only thing worse are their abrasive products. Those will suck-start a locomotive.


I always hated them. But when you lose everything all at once to fire, you have to suck up your pride.









their shit sucks


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I always hated them. But when you lose everything all at once to fire, you have to suck up your pride.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Their shit selectively sucks. Some of their power tools are the cheap-ass little engine that could.


----------



## Autodoctor (Aug 8, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Who’s Jared?


Their I corrected that. Is that better lol


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2021)

Autodoctor said:


> Their I corrected that. Is that better lol


Well dang


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 8, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Their shit selectively sucks. Some of their power tools are the cheap-ass little engine that could.


 Bought allot of shit of theirs the last couple years
What pisses me off the most is the 25? Gallon upright compressor that failed a few months ago.
It’s gonna make for some cool target practice but fuck me man. Thats bullshit.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Bought allot of shit of theirs the last couple years
> What pisses me off the most is the 25? Gallon upright compressor that failed a few months ago.
> It’s gonna make for some cool target practice but fuck me man. Thats bullshit.


Yeah but at their prices you can go get another that Just Won’t Die


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 8, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Death by cookie edibles x2 1/2 just found out god mad at me again,fuck sakes .


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 8, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Yeah but at their prices you can go get another that Just Won’t Die
> 
> View attachment 4961141


Mine quit right after the 2 yr warranty i paid for.

Fucking garbage


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 8, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Pic from this morning. It,s what I got done yesterday
> View attachment 4961115
> 
> And done
> ...


Bad ass bro. Where did you get that?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 8, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> dude...seriously, go to the cheap ass tool store in every mall in the country and buy a couple of drill bit sets....they don't have to be good, they just have to be there....


I'm retired. If a drill bit breaks I'm taking that as a sign from the universe I need to sit my ass down and smoke a bowl and possibly knock back a bottle of wine. It's safer listening to the gods than provoking them!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 8, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I always hated them. But when you lose everything all at once to fire, you have to suck up your pride.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a lathe and a sagittal saw from them I love DEARLY. You can not kill those two.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I have a lathe and a sagittal saw from them I love DEARLY. You can kill those two.


Oh shit, i forgot @doublejj has their 20ton press too!

i was just fucking around guys. Just kidding.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 8, 2021)

If only Kirkland sold the national leading brand power tools in their name. That would be bad ass


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 8, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh shit, i forgot @doublejj has their 20ton press too!
> 
> i was just fucking around guys. Just kidding.


Oops almost forgot that's where I got my 20 ton too


----------



## raratt (Aug 8, 2021)

Autodoctor said:


> There I corrected that. Is that better lol


fify


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> If only Kirkland sold the national leading brand power tools. That would be bad ass


Or Great Value


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 8, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Or Great Value


Plus, you can return shit at costco forever, except computers and tv’s. Don’t ask me how I know


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 8, 2021)

Before costco changed their return policy. Cheap ass mofos like me were upgrading our cd burners every 6 months. Lol you would get a faster burner and get some
Money back.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Before costco changed their return policy. Cheap ass mofos like me were upgrading our cd burners every 6 months. Lol you would get a faster burner and get some
> Money back.


I remember like 20 years ago a guy I knew bought a new printer every few months because it was cheaper than the replacement cartridges.


----------



## raratt (Aug 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> sagittal saw


New one on me.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 8, 2021)

Once I returned a stainless gas grill w/ the infrared back burner rotisserie grill.

it was right next to my pool. Thing got all fucked up from that and i fucked up a tri tip. Burned the whole thing up on the inside.



5yrs after i bought it walked back out with a brand spankin new grill


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 8, 2021)

Kinda sucks that you can’t return shit that was burned in a fire. I mean, even i wouldn’t ever stoop THAT low. You prob could though actually


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> New one on me.


I think you guys call them reciprocating saws.








6 Amp Rotating Handle Variable Speed Reciprocating Saw


Amazing deals on this 6Amp Var Speed Rotating Handle Recip Saw at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I think you guys call them reciprocating saws.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those things are great for trimming trees, especially around my area..js


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 8, 2021)

Well finishing kinda cleaning under the car port, pick up a fresh chain for the pole saw, finished cutting up my cooking wood, also went over the parents house help my dad with the hedges and cutting trees down next to his workshop...yeah that new blade got a work out today despite the heat....also sprayed the vines with some herbicides, honestly don't like doing that...it wasn't my choice..so..suds and tomatoes...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 8, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Bad ass bro. Where did you get that?


Costco. got the 12x14. There was another I was looking at. I think it was 14x16. It was on sale but didn't have the screen mamashark was sold on the screen. Happy wife...



https://www.costco.com/shelterlogic-messina-sun-shelter-in-champagne.product.100497259.html



SH420


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I have a lathe and a sagittal saw from them I love DEARLY. You can not kill those two.


And why did you need a bone saw lol.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 8, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Costco. got the 12x14. There was another I was looking at. I think it was 14x16. It was on sale but didn't have the screen mamashark was sold on the screen. Happy wife...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah. I had a feeling it was from there.

you guys ever pop open a whole jar of artichoke hearts from costco and mack that whole fucker down?


good night.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> And why did you need a bone saw lol.


Because bone knives just don’t work well.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 8, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> One of our homes growing up and both junipers and ivy a
> 
> hell yeah. I had a feeling it was from there.
> 
> ...


No! Please post the toilet report.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 8, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Pic from this morning. It,s what I got done yesterday
> View attachment 4961115
> 
> And done
> ...


Nice..enjoy.

Me and wife bought one along time ago...we had the best times in it under the stars......so where is the ice chest going?


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 8, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Costco. got the 12x14. There was another I was looking at. I think it was 14x16. It was on sale but didn't have the screen mamashark was sold on the screen. Happy wife...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Costco .......sweeet....

Okay got some sweet talking to do......


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 8, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> And why did you need a bone saw lol.




Sssshhhh...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 8, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> And why did you need a bone saw lol.


It's what I know  Shhhhh don't tell them


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 8, 2021)

I washed 3 cars and my pickup, and loaded a bunch of branches I trimmed off my tree into the pickup

My right arm is really sore tonight, but it's a good kind of sore


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's what I know  Shhhhh don't tell them


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 8, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> One of our homes growing up and both junipers and ivy a
> 
> hell yeah. I had a feeling it was from there.
> 
> ...


I just don’t have what it takes


----------



## ANC (Aug 9, 2021)

Public holiday, but on my way to go work on the house restoration outside Cape Town again.
Last renters pretty much destroyed everything that wasn't a wall and the weather took care of the rest...
I'm getting to practice every skill from rebuilding cupboards, window shashes, hanging doors, replacing pretty much the whole bathroom.
The only thing I am getting someone in for so far is the hot water seems to be dead, getting no heat and not drawing power either.


----------



## JonathanT (Aug 9, 2021)

Took a cattle trough, broken jacuzzi bathtub and the water heater from my camper. Hot tub. Got her to 90° in two hours.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I think you guys call them reciprocating saws.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In a shipyard or machine shop setting it is known as a "Sawzall".


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> In a shipyard or machine shop setting it is known as a "Sawzall".


LOL a rose by any other name ;D


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 9, 2021)

Got drydocked in Washington a couple of times & one of the shipyard workers had Downs syndrome and not particularly quick to pick up on things (no judgement, he took great pride in his work). He was known as "Sawzall Dave" and his co-workers would go about the ship putting surveyors flagging on the ship's piping so he would know where to cut. 

The guy was a machine!


----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2021)

Listed the old aquarium for $15 to get rid of it, it's still usable as a reptile tank. Of course someone wanted me to take it to the town they live in so they wouldn't have to drive here.  Told them it's not worth my time and effort to deliver it for $15. Have someone supposed to come look at it today.
Mornin.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 9, 2021)

Saturday's gig went well, no mosquitos and the weather was better than expected. Received a $150 tip and owed my sister $140, so I just handed that to her without eating in to my expected profit. I'm going to start PT this week, I'm excited to move this process along. The leg doesn't look so bad now that the staples are out.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 9, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Saturday's gig went well, no mosquitos and the weather was better than expected. Received a $150 tip and owed my sister $140, so I just handed that to her without eating in to my expected profit. I'm going to start PT this week, I'm excited to move this process along. The leg doesn't look so bad now that the staples are out.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961484


Why are you bi-colored?


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 9, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Why are you bi-colored?


Dad was black


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 9, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Saturday's gig went well, no mosquitos and the weather was better than expected. Received a $150 tip and owed my sister $140, so I just handed that to her without eating in to my expected profit. I'm going to start PT this week, I'm excited to move this process along. The leg doesn't look so bad now that the staples are out.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961484


Looks so much better than that last pic. Hopefully you breeze through physio.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Looks so much better than that last pic. Hopefully you breeze through physio.


Many cuss words were invented in Physical Therapy sessions.....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 9, 2021)

*For the first time in 100 years California has 2 wolf packs with pups*








For the first time in 100 years California has 2 wolf pup packs


The storied plight of OR-93 still has no resolution.




www.sfgate.com


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> It looked like outdoor carpet to me.


You are correct my bad. I was not really paying attention to what I was answering. Mamashark has mentioned that as well. She's got a million ideas and pretends I have a million dollars. Lol

SH420


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 9, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Saturday's gig went well, no mosquitos and the weather was better than expected. Received a $150 tip and owed my sister $140, so I just handed that to her without eating in to my expected profit. I'm going to start PT this week, I'm excited to move this process along. The leg doesn't look so bad now that the staples are out.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961484


Nasty,nasty injury.....reminds me of our old farts "railroad tracks"" on our legs.....don't stop working on it, gently/slowly......I was always recommended swimming to begin the healing process. I got 7 pairs of crutches and a walker if ya need them. After feeling better, treat that knee like a delicate flower......they tend to fuck up easily if "abused/stressed "......don't be kicking field goals.


----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> You are correct my bad. I was not really paying attention to what I was answering. Mamashark has mentioned that as well. She's got a million ideas and pretends I have a million dollars. Lol
> 
> SH420


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 9, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Many cuss words were invented in Physical Therapy sessions.....


I rehab on my own, I've had my knees "crushed" by this onslaugth of brand new pt-ers..........never again.......I'm just saying it does me more harm than good.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2021)

I accomplished seeing this!!




__





Someone plz help me I just started growing I have these 2 apple kush auto flowers plants I’ve had them for about 4 weeks and this Recently started






rollitup.org





I dare you to look.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *For the first time in 100 years California has 2 wolf packs with pups*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and massive wildfires to decimate their territory, well done CA, well done


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 9, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Why are you bi-colored?


Betadine staining from surgery prep. We also know he's not allergic to shellfish


tyler.durden said:


> Dad was black


So was mine and I'm about your color so no one believes me LOL. Hell I didn't believe it either until after the DNA results.


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 9, 2021)

Started research on micro-hydroelectric. One pic, not flowing hard today.....somedays we white water it in an "Otter" down to lake discharge ( YEE-HAWWW....a couple of bongs and into the roiling , frothing current ) anybody have luck with a ceratin model.....or warnings on specific hydro models?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Started research on micro-hydroelectric. One pic, not flowing hard today.....somedays we white water it in an "Otter" down to lake discharge ( YEE-HAWWW....a couple of bongs and into the roiling , frothing current ) anybody have luck with a ceratin model.....or warnings on specific hydro models?
> View attachment 4961809


Keratin


----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2021)

Someone came and picked up the old fish tank. Have someone else coming to take 3 boxes of paperback books.
I think I'll downsize the fish tank a bit, the old one was 36 gal, I'm looking at a package for a 29 gal for $119 with the LED hood and a filter included. I'll still need to modify my tank cabinet.
I decided to just drill new holes in the radiator frame for the toy and weld on some nuts instead of trying to fit rivnuts into it. It just isn't wide enough for them.


----------



## ANC (Aug 9, 2021)

Anything smaller than a 55 is already a very limited tank in terms of what you can keep.
I probably have like 15 tanks all over the place, I don't breed fish anymore so just taking up space


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 10, 2021)

ANC said:


> Anything smaller than a 55 is already a very limited tank in terms of what you can keep.
> I probably have like 15 tanks all over the place, I don't breed fish anymore so just taking up space


You mean my 2.5 gallon saltwater tank won’t house a blue tang?


----------



## raratt (Aug 10, 2021)

ANC said:


> Anything smaller than a 55 is already a very limited tank in terms of what you can keep.
> I probably have like 15 tanks all over the place, I don't breed fish anymore so just taking up space


I just keep common community tanks, some tetras, danio's, swordtails, corey's, possibly some guppies, nothing special.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 10, 2021)

lol


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Aug 10, 2021)

Switched out my old aircooled MH for a fancy Gavita 1700e pro LED 

Took a bit of work but chuffed to get it all up and working


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Switched out my old aircooled MH for a fancy Gavita 1700e pro LED
> 
> Took a bit of work but chuffed to get it all up and working
> 
> View attachment 4962250


What size tent?


----------



## raratt (Aug 10, 2021)

I get to go get my teeth cleaned today, joy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> I get to go get my teeth cleaned today, joy.


does your dentist use an ultrasonic scaler?


----------



## raratt (Aug 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> does your dentist use an ultrasonic scaler?


Yes, for part of it. I'm not really a fan of them.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> Yes, for part of it. I'm not really a fan of them.


How come? I like them a lot better than the old hand scaling


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Aug 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> What size tent?


4x4 - just about fits in my room as it has slanted ceilings.

First time seeing LEDs in person. Fuck me they bright!! Gonna have to get some shades for working in there lol

Also give off a little radiant warmth which is ideal for me during the winter months ahead


----------



## raratt (Aug 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> How come? I like them a lot better than the old hand scaling


Just messes with the nerves on my teeth sometimes. On a positive note KFC is between my house and the dentists so I'll stop by there on the way home.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> Just messes with my nerves on the teeth sometimes. On a positive note KFC is between my house and the dentists so I'll stop by there on the way home.


oh okay I could see that bothering you. I've switched a few friends over to my dentist after hearing their manual scaling horror stories. I should have got a kick back.


----------



## raratt (Aug 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> oh okay I could see that bothering you. I've switched a few friends over to my dentist after hearing their manual scaling horror stories. I should have got a kick back.


I had a tech that did root planing, she was an evil woman. She would get into it and smash a boob on my face sometimes, pleasure with the pain I guess.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> I had a tech that did root planing, she was an evil woman. She would get into it and smash a boob on my face sometimes, pleasure with the pain I guess.


was it a nice boob?


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> was it a nice boob?


Oh come on. Aren't they all?


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 10, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Oh come on. Aren't they all?


I dunno, some of the fake ones look really fucked up.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 10, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I dunno, some of the fake ones look really fucked up.


True that, i forgot.


----------



## raratt (Aug 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> was it a nice boob?


Is there a not nice boob? They were small, but edible.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> Is there a not nice boob? They were small, but edible.


See post #73,056 

I prefer small boobs, least that's what I tell myself when I see a girl with gigantic tits.


----------



## raratt (Aug 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> See post #73,056
> 
> I prefer small boobs, least that's what I tell myself when I see a girl with gigantic tits.


Proportionality is what I look at, to an extent. Large boobs with no ass just looks funny to me, however I support all boobs, or at least I'm willing to.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> Proportionality is what I look at, to an extent. Large boobs with no ass just looks funny to me, however I support all boobs, or at least I'm willing to.


you've given this more thought than I have.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

On second thought, nipple symmetry is probably what's most important.


----------



## raratt (Aug 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> you've given this more thought than I have.


I have done a lot of research. I really miss the braless 70's though. Two kittens fighting under a blanket.
I have noticed small breasts have a tendency to have longer and more prominent nipples.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have done a lot of research. I really miss the braless 70's though. Two kittens fighting under a blanket.
> I have noticed small breasts have a tendency to have longer and more prominent nipples.


----------



## lokie (Aug 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> On second thought, nipple symmetry is probably what's most important.
> 
> View attachment 4962348


Something like this can make eyes bug out like that.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

lokie said:


> Something like this can make eyes bug out like that.


Those are perfect! A bra wouldn't hurt tho.


----------



## JustRolling (Aug 10, 2021)

Been reading a thread that’s gone of the rails . Started reading and couldn’t stop . https://www.rollitup.org/t/should-you-cut-off-fan-leaves-during-flower-a-simple-poll-just-yea-or-no-please.1059709/ .



lokie said:


> Something like this can make eyes bug out like that.


thanks for the pick me. Also I just like boobs


----------



## raratt (Aug 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Those are perfect! A bra wouldn't hurt tho.


They obviously don't need one...they would pass the pencil test.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> They obviously don't need one...they would pass the pencil test.


I'm afraid to ask.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 10, 2021)

It's 102f heat index outside and 75f in the grow room. So glad I installed that new AC unit in there before I fucked up my leg. It's cool and dry in my place, too. Of course, my electric bill was $350 this month. Worth it...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> Proportionality is what I look at, to an extent. Large boobs with no ass just looks funny to me, however I support all boobs, or at least I'm willing to.


Isn’t that Barbie?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> 4x4 - just about fits in my room as it has slanted ceilings.
> 
> First time seeing LEDs in person. Fuck me they bright!! Gonna have to get some shades for working in there lol
> 
> Also give off a little radiant warmth which is ideal for me during the winter months ahead


I'm looking forward to hear what you think of them in that space.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Those are perfect!


Nope


----------



## Autodoctor (Aug 10, 2021)

Not shit today


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 10, 2021)

I've never seen or felt fake boobs personally


----------



## Mohican (Aug 10, 2021)

I walked in to a supply closet in the PICU and there was one nurse with her top off and another nurse checking out her new breasts. We all laughed and went back to work.


----------



## lokie (Aug 10, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> I've never seen or felt fake boobs personally


I have often wondered if there is a market for experienced free exams.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 10, 2021)

lokie said:


> Something like this can make eyes bug out like that.


I forgot what I was gonna say


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Nope


tour standards are too high


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> tour standards are too high


LOL


----------



## raratt (Aug 10, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Isn’t that Barbie?


Benton? No, she has blue eyes.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> Benton? No, she had blue eyes.


née Mattel


----------



## raratt (Aug 10, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> née Mattel


"If Barbie were an actual woman, she would be 5'9" tall, have a 39" bust, an 18" waist, 33" hips and a size 3 shoe,"


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> "If Barbie were an actual woman, she would be 5'9" tall, have a 39" bust, an 18" waist, 33" hips and a size 3 shoe,"



I'll take a dozen...


----------



## raratt (Aug 10, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I'll take a dozen...


She'd be on her belly all the time because size 3 feet wouldn't hold her up...lol.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> She'd be on her belly all the time because size 3 feet wouldn't hold her up...lol.


I fail to see an issue.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> "If Barbie were an actual woman, she would be 5'9" tall, have a 39" bust, an 18" waist, 33" hips and a size 3 shoe,"


and a Fiat.....


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 10, 2021)

I participated in Mattel's "toy-testing" program in the '60s

the toy I tested was "Sizzlers"


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 10, 2021)

They put me in a room with it and watched me through a one-way mirror- afterwards gave me a Hot Wheels car which is one of the rarest Hot Wheels cars

Plus, I got to miss school that day

I hated school


----------



## newgrow16 (Aug 11, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Many cuss words were invented in Physical Therapy sessions.....


rehab involves medieval torturous equipment, tied down and ratchets.


----------



## newgrow16 (Aug 11, 2021)

lokie said:


> Something like this can make eyes bug out like that.


I like where this thread pointing, I mean going.


----------



## newgrow16 (Aug 11, 2021)

2014 both of my knees and living bone were replaced with metal and plastic. The rehab was the most important thing to do and most painful. Life got better after recovery.

Scars are less noticeable, except for the bee who did a suicide sting right on the scar tissue yesterday as I was walking towards my backyard door, for no reason whatsoever, wtf!!

Those scars have targets on them, every mishap seems to land on the scars.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 12, 2021)

gotta change the alternator in my truck, and going to put on a new serpentine belt, cause i know this one is over 5 years old, and i have to take it loose to get the alternator off. the truck died the other day (in a busy ass intersection...where else would it die....?) and right before it did, the gauge on the dash said it was charging at under 9 amps....that's not good. got it running long enough to check it with the meter when i got it home, said the same thing, so 129 bucks later (for a rebuilt alternator....mumble motherfucking profiteers mumble, ought to hang the fuckers for war criminals mumble....) i get to spend an hour doing something i profoundly do not like to do, but i'm a cheap ass fucker and don't want to pay a mechanic 200+ bucks to do something i can do in an hour or less.
i'll post pictures of my sure to be bloody and greasy hands and fingers when i get done


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 12, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> gotta change the alternator in my truck, and going to put on a new serpentine belt, cause i know this one is over 5 years old, and i have to take it loose to get the alternator off. the truck died the other day (in a busy ass intersection...where else would it die....?) and right before it did, the gauge on the dash said it was charging at under *9 amps*....that's not good. got it running long enough to check it with the meter when i got it home, said the same thing, so 129 bucks later (for a rebuilt alternator....mumble motherfucking profiteers mumble, ought to hang the fuckers for war criminals mumble....) i get to spend an hour doing something i profoundly do not like to do, but i'm a cheap ass fucker and don't want to pay a mechanic 200+ bucks to do something i can do in an hour or less.
> i'll post pictures of my sure to be bloody and greasy hands and fingers when i get done


Volts?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Volts?


LOL Let's hope. 

Right now my Honda battery is sitting at 12 and change which is about 65% discharged and I got it in February. My body control module (bcm) tested bad but then miraculously good and still the drain continues.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 12, 2021)

100 full deep knee bends and a fast steep 1 mile walk. Bow flex later.

Chopped 1 Night Rider(Greenpoint) at 64 days.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 12, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Volts?


yes...it's early, and i'm high, you have to translate my gibberish into people speak before noon


----------



## hillbill (Aug 12, 2021)

Got a accessory circuit short on my Fishing Machine, both my dealers closed last year. I am no sparky. 
Back to the vape.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2021)

hillbill said:


> 100 full deep knee bends and a fast steep 1 mile walk. Bow flex later.
> 
> Chopped 1 Night Rider(Greenpoint) at 64 days.


Good to see you!


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 12, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Got a accessory circuit short on my Fishing Machine, both my dealers closed last year. I am no sparky.
> Back to the vape.


Fishing Machine ?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL Let's hope.
> 
> Right now my Honda battery is sitting at 12 and change which is about 65% discharged and I got it in February. My body control module (bcm) tested bad but then miraculously good and still the drain continues.


Have you tried pulling one fuse at a time while watching a meter on the battery circuit.
When you get the right one the meter should jump up.

I'm sure you knew this - but sometimes it's difficult to see the forest . . .


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Have you tried pulling one fuse at a time while watching a meter on the battery circuit.
> When you get the right one the meter should jump up.
> 
> I'm sure you knew this - but sometimes it's difficult to see the forest . . .


Oh yes, that was the parasitic drain test. Thank you, this is down to Honda's tech's diagnostic tools and abilities now. I'm pretty sure it's an intermittent issue between the battery and the BCM. This was brought in under warranty and we are determined they will fix it under warranty.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Oh yes, that was the parasitic drain test. Thank you, this is down to Honda's tech's diagnostic tools and abilities now. I'm pretty sure it's an intermittent issue between the battery and the BCM. This was brought in under warranty and we are determined they will fix it under warranty.


I figured you had already done the basic's, but thought it wouldn't hurt to mention it.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I figured you had already done the basic's, but thought it wouldn't hurt to mention it.


Thank you because I smoke a LOT of pot


----------



## doublejj (Aug 12, 2021)

Firefighters are now being told to bring their own food and water.......  








Wildland firefighters told to supply own food, water over 'critical' shortages


Two memos issued this week by the National Interagency Fire Center paint a grim picture for an already overburdened wildland firefighting force.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 12, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Firefighters are now being told to bring their own food and water.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they should start tapping the salaries of senators and congress people to pay for this shit, they don't do hardly anything to earn any of it


----------



## ANC (Aug 13, 2021)

Went to go work on the house again...
This pic is from around the corner, few hundred feet from my house.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 13, 2021)

ANC said:


> Went to go work on the house again...
> This pic is from around the corner, few hundred feet from my house.
> View attachment 4964434


_Tafelberg ?_


----------



## ANC (Aug 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> _Tafelberg ?_


Don't let its appearance fool you, that mountain kills loads of people each year.
I'm amazed they still let people up there.


----------



## raratt (Aug 13, 2021)

Smashed thumb and skinned up arm but I finally got the radiator support ready for putting rivnuts in. This old age thin skin really sucks. I thought I could just flip the frame around and drill new holes, but when trying to fit it I found out it is tilted backwards for clearance.  ANYWAY the second layer of metal is removed.
My son got carried away making salsa, if anyone wants some drop by, it's a little heavy on cilantro though.
I think BLT's will be dinner. Buds and suds later.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2021)

ANC said:


> Went to go work on the house again...
> This pic is from around the corner, few hundred feet from my house.
> View attachment 4964434


Oh now show Chair Hill


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 13, 2021)

Hi all. Just popping in for a bit. Hope everyone that I like here is doing well. The others can suck it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 13, 2021)

Gary Goodson said:


> Hi all. Just popping in for a bit. Hope everyone that I like here is doing well. The others can suck it.


Fuckin Gary


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 13, 2021)

Gary Goodson said:


> Hi all. Just popping in for a bit. Hope everyone that I like here is doing well. The others can suck it.


----------



## blu3bird (Aug 13, 2021)

We had storms for two nights in a row up here in Michigan and I've got a bunch of sticks and branches in the yard that I need to pick up

I guess technically, I haven't accomplished anything yet, but I'll post pics when I'm done. And I'm going to drink a couple of Twisted Tea, I love those. Going to just burn the sticks in the fire pit tonight


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 13, 2021)

Gary Goodson said:


> Hi all. Just popping in for a bit. Hope everyone that I like here is doing well. The others can suck it.


Where ya been hiding bitch?
We had to make do with others posting wiener pictures in your absence - but of course no one can compete with you.
Still waiting for the smokin meat pic's tho.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2021)

Gary Goodson said:


> Hi all. Just popping in for a bit. Hope everyone that I like here is doing well. The others can suck it.


Swing by more often!


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 13, 2021)

Gary Goodson said:


> Hi all. Just popping in for a bit. Hope everyone that I like here is doing well. The others can suck it.


Sup g, good to see ya around.....


----------



## blu3bird (Aug 13, 2021)

Here's a pile of sticks I picked up 



Probably not going to burn them tonight, I'm tired, I worked 15 hours today and I've had a few drinks now.

I just want a pizza sub and to go to sleep lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Swing by more often!


Yeah, I always say I will but I’ve been working a lot lately. I even stopped drinking and smoking. I literally just work and come home. It sucks


----------



## lokie (Aug 14, 2021)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yeah, I always say I will but I’ve been working a lot lately. I even stopped drinking and smoking. I literally just work and come home. It sucks



Adulting is a BITCH ain't it.

Your presence is always welcome here.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2021)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yeah, I always say I will but I’ve been working a lot lately. I even stopped drinking and smoking. I literally just work and come home. It sucks


Yeah there were a couple years I had to adult too. It really sucks, don't worry you'll be over the hard part soon and can come back to us. I'll wait


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 14, 2021)

What does adult mean?


----------



## lokie (Aug 14, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What does adult mean?


----------



## Yande (Aug 14, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What does adult mean?


Adult was what my Dad was.. and I respect him for that. He gave up drinking for 60 years before he passed but ok'd me smokin'cones as I was, in his words.. growing up.
Me, now at 60, though perceived an adult, always want to act and be, the kid. 

As for what I achieved today.. Beginning of lockdown, so it is home improvement times.. Preparing some decking, paving options for our back yard.. In other words, Digging..


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What does adult mean?


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2021)

New charger showed up yesterday for the cordless dremel I picked up at the MIL's house. Battery charged fine and it works. Need to get a new collet nut for it and it will be good to go. Need to buy some new fiberglass cutoff wheels, my pack of 20 is finally gone. I think I use them more than anything else around here.


----------



## Autodoctor (Aug 14, 2021)

Made some more of these from my pepper plants this morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 14, 2021)

Autodoctor said:


> Made some more of these from my pepper plants this morning
> View attachment 4965070


LOL I was just eyeing my peppers this morning. Thinking the same thing


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 14, 2021)

Shit, I just realized that I flip on Monday so all my flowers need to get chopped by then LOL. I guess I should get busy. Although there's plenty of room on the table for the rest of them.


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2021)

I did squat today, however it is 101 outside right now.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> I did squat today, however it is 101 outside right now.


Gotcha beat.
112 and I didn’t squat.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2021)

Gary Goodson said:


> I even stopped drinking and smoking


Wtf


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2021)

I did so much fucking shit today. I’d be complaining not bragging if i told you guys. Cracked the first beer at 9am working with the plasterers, got up at 3am to get the gardening done


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I did so much fucking shit today. I’d be complaining not bragging if i told you guys. Cracked the first beer at 9am working with the plasterers, got up at 3am to get the gardening done


When you getting the trencher?


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> When you getting the trencher?


trencher then jack hammer this week 
I got an underground mountain of granite i need to jack hammer through for the electrical conduit. Fuck me


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> trencher then jack hammer this week
> I got a mountain of granite i need to jack hammer through for the electrical conduit. Fuck me


Sounds like how that shit would work for me.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> Sounds like how that shit would work for me.


I’ll go outside and take a pic.
I knew a trencher would NOT do shit through there so i dug most of the fucker out with my backhoe. Thank god most of it was decomposed


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2021)

It could be allot worse like when i hit that underground granite trenching for the conduit to the shop. Omg was that bad.
Not really all that bad.
The rest of it i had to dig through decompsed

the rest of the way will be done with a trencher


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> It could be allot worse like when i hit that underground granite trenching for the conduit to the shop. Omg was that bad.
> View attachment 4965445Not really all that bad.
> The rest of it i had to dig through decompsed
> View attachment 4965444
> ...


It will be worth it when you get the AC fired up. Does in have to be down 2'?


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2021)

straight up rock out cropping
Who the fuck is the dumb ass who put the temp power right there?


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4965457
> straight up rock out cropping


Gotta love living in a volcanic area.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2021)

We've got all flint around here.
Nothing like seeing mega sparks when steel hits the ground.

That shit is HARD!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We've got all flint around here.
> Nothing like seeing mega sparks when steel hits the ground.
> 
> That shit is HARD!


You must have all sorts of arrowheads.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> Gotta love living in a volcanic area.


Shit. Paradise had way more recent volcanic shit you might have to blast through. That pyroclastic flow layer, we called it cap up there, is some fucked up shit man. It’s like a 10-20’ layer of concrete


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Shit. Paradise had way more recent volcanic shit you might have to blast through. That pyroclastic flow layer, we called it cap up there, is some fucked up shit man


What I remember from near Sonora is inches of laterite clay on rock that was too hard to work and too soft to build on,


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Shit. Paradise had way more recent volcanic shit you might have to blast through. That pyroclastic flow layer, we called it cap up there, is some fucked up shit man. It’s like a 10-20’ layer of concrete


Wasn't that bad up the hill further in DeSable.


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2021)

They had to drill through serpentine for the well though.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> What I remember from near Sonora is inches of laterite clay on rock that was too hard to work and too soft to build on,


This whole area, where mt. Lassen is on now, used to be super volcanic. I can’t remember the year but it wasn’t really all that long ago when the last volcano erupted.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> This whole area, where mt. Lassen is on now, used to be super volcanic. I can’t remember the year but it wasn’t really all that long ago when the last volcano erupted.


Like a century ago. I drank up volcano books when I was a kid.

“ How the earth was made” on Prime til end of month, recommend


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> They had to drill through serpentine for the well though.


You can totally see that pyroclastic flow material next to skyway going way up past even Inskip


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> You can totally see that pyroclastic flow material next to skyway going way up past even Inskip


The wall of serpentine by Magalia dam also, that stuff looks strange after the heat of the fire. Used to be a nice green color.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2021)

All the “Buttes” in this county were carved out of volcanic flow material.
Btw, you guys ever check out the flows on the big island? I have. 3 different times. Awesome shit. My best buddy lived up in volcano


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> The wall of serpentine by Magalia dam also, that stuff looks strange after the heat of the fire. Used to be a nice green color.


Isn’t that arsenic shit our state rock? Lmao


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> You can totally see that pyroclastic flow material next to skyway going way up past even Inskip


Toward Knights Ferry there was the terminus of Table Mountain, a sinuous flat-topped terrain feature born of a lava flow that was harder to erode than the other stuff. Like 8 million years old, and I imagine tons of placer gold under there.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> All the “Buttes” in this county were carved out of volcanic flow material.
> Btw, you guys ever check out the flows on the big island? I have. 3 different times. Awesome shit. My best buddy lived up in volvcano.


[


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> All the “Buttes” in this county were carved out of volcanic flow material.
> Btw, you guys ever check out the flows on the big island? I have. 3 different times. Awesome shit. My best buddy lived up in volvcano.


The lava flows up east of Lassen are impressive, some big deer up there also.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Toward Knights Ferry there was the terminus of Table Mountain, a sinuous flat-topped terrain feature born of a lava flow that was harder to erode than the other stuff. Like 8 million years old, and I imagine tons of placer gold under there.


Funny thing. A stupid FALSE rumor around here.
Lames thought that the Sutter Buttes were sheared off of our table mountain lmao. False!


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Isn’t that arsenic shit our state rock? Lmao


Asbestos, found a rock by the feather with some on it I thought looked cool. Kept it for awhile until I figured out what is was.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Funny thing. A stupid FALSE rumor around here.
> Lames thought that the Sutter Buttes were sheared off of our table mountain lmao. False!


No, they have their own personal volcanic machismo


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Funny thing. A stupid FALSE rumor around here.
> Lames thought that the Sutter Buttes were sheared off of our table mountain lmao. False!


The Buttes are actually the center of an ancient volcano, and also the smallest mountain range in the world.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2021)

We have 2 different state rocks now don’t we?


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> The Buttes are actually the center of an ancient volcano, and also the smallest mountain range in the world.


Yup. Thats the sutter buttes.
You know where Black Butte lake is? That was also a volcano hot spot when it was over that same vent. It’s now under Lassen.


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> We have 2 different state rocks now don’t we?


Tesla? Cake?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> We have 2 different state rocks now don’t we?


What is the state rock of Jefferson?


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> What is the state rock of Jefferson?


Trump.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Yup. Thats the sutter buttes.
> You know where Black Butte lake is? That was also a volcano hot spot when it was over that same vent. It’s now under Lassen.


I remember this perfect cone beside the highway called Black Butte right by Shasta


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2021)

I know, my bad. Sorry, it slipped out.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> What is the state rock of Jefferson?


Fuck them stupid mother fuckers.
They’re dumber than a box a rocks


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> I know, my bad. Sorry, it slipped out.


For shame, sir.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuck them stupid mother fuckers.
> They’re dumber than a box a rocks


If their flag were XXX they could get the San Fernando Valley


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> If their flag were XXX they could get the San Fernando Valley


Them broke dick tards couldn’t even exist without the rest of the state. They dumb


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2021)

I’m gonna go cruise the politics forum. See you guys in a few


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Them broke dick tards couldn’t even exist without the rest of the state. They dumb


They’re magatroyds


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> They’re magatroyds


Megatards


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m gonna go cruise the politics forum. See you guys in a few


Take names


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Take names


Nope. I’ll just throw out some insults and be right back.

if i can quickly find a conservative. If not i’ll brb even quicker


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2021)

Trumpketeers, they have the hats also.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2021)

I was just kidding. The politics forum is a bunch of us circle jerking each other lately.





Boring


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2021)

If you guys went to sleep at 8 what time would you wake up in the morning?











see guys at 3 am


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> If you guys went to sleep at 8 what time would you wake up in the morning?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


need a haha/ bummer emoji


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2021)

I usually make it to 10:30, get up about 7 ish.


----------



## insomnia65 (Aug 15, 2021)

I was in the local supermarket and I had an angel on one side"you're doing so good" and on the other shoulder a demon " it's a scone ffs it's get a scone get it"

Keto ffs


----------



## lokie (Aug 15, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> I was in the local supermarket and I had an angel on one side"you're doing so good" and on the other shoulder a demon " it's a scone ffs it's get a scone get it"
> 
> Keto ffs


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> I was in the local supermarket and I had an angel on one side"you're doing so good" and on the other shoulder a demon " it's a scone ffs it's get a scone get it"
> 
> Keto ffs


I just got back into ketosis after my last glass of wine. My nemesis is wine. The justification goes, but it's not really a carb


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I just got back into ketosis after my last glass of wine. My nemesis is wine. The justification goes, but it's not really a carb


I have to give you my recipe for fat bombs!! They are soooo good and so easy to make. All you need is Lily’s sugar free chocholate chips and creamy peanut butter! A silicone small mold . A pot with a glass bowl for a double boiler. Melt the chock chips and stir till all melted. Take a spoon and put some at the bottom of the mold . Take another spoons and push some peanut butter on top of the melt . Follow through with more melted chocolate on top of the peanut butter for the sandwich effect . Pop em in the freezer then store in the fridge. Omg. So good!


----------



## raratt (Aug 15, 2021)

Buckets, check, bags, check, ice, check, frozen trim, check, stirrerrrr, check. It's bubble time!


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I just got back into ketosis after my last glass of wine. My nemesis is wine. The justification goes, but it's not really a carb


I just found out the Aldi has zero net carb bread, and it's the best I've ever had! It's only $4 per loaf, half of what I was paying for low carb bread. I hope that it's not a scam, doesn't feel like it is.


----------



## raratt (Aug 15, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I just found out the Aldi has zero net carb bread, and it's the best I've ever had! It's only $4 per loaf, half of what I was paying for low carb bread. I hope that it's not a scam, doesn't feel like it is.


How's the knee doing?


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 15, 2021)

On Friday night I went downstairs to get my Amazon packages, and decided to go to my car to see if my knee was bendy enough to get into it. It took me about ten minutes to figure it out, but I reclined the back of the seat all the way and gently got my leg in there. I CAN DRIVE!!! Takes a couple of minutes to get in and out, and must look hilarious, but it works. I drove to my gig yesterday all by myself like a big boy. I am so happy not to have to depend on rides anymore, it had been seven weeks without driving. Life just got much better, hope everyone's doing well...


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 15, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> On Friday night I went downstairs to get my Amazon packages, and decided to go to my car to see if my knee was bendy enough to get into it. It took me about ten minutes to figure it out, but I but I reclined the back for the seat all the way and gently got my leg in there. I CAN DRIVE!!! Takes a couple of minutes to get in and out, and must look hilarious, but it works. I drove to my gig yesterday all by myself like a big boy. I am so happy not to have to depend on rides anymore, it had been seven weeks without driving. Life just got much better, hope everyone's doing well...


Awesome to hear!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 15, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> On Friday night I went downstairs to get my Amazon packages, and decided to go to my car to see if my knee was bendy enough to get into it. It took me about ten minutes to figure it out, but I reclined the back of the seat all the way and gently got my leg in there. I CAN DRIVE!!! Takes a couple of minutes to get in and out, and must look hilarious, but it works. I drove to my gig yesterday all by myself like a big boy. I am so happy not to have to depend on rides anymore, it had been seven weeks without driving. Life just got much better, hope everyone's doing well...


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 15, 2021)

There is a wildfire about 7 mi to the north, air tankers have turned away due to lack of visibility.
It's traveling east, as long as the winds don't pick up should be ok.
Just in case I fueled up the the truck and hooked up the cargo trailer. 
and to think i was bummed about pulling 3 males yesterday!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 15, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> There is a wildfire about 7 mi to the north, air tankers have turned away due to lack of visibility.
> It's traveling east, as long as the winds don't pick up should be ok.
> Just in case I fueled up the the truck and hooked up the cargo trailer.
> and to think i was bummed about pulling 3 males yesterday!


You stay safe brother......


----------



## blu3bird (Aug 15, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> There is a wildfire about 7 mi to the north, air tankers have turned away due to lack of visibility.
> It's traveling east, as long as the winds don't pick up should be ok.
> Just in case I fueled up the the truck and hooked up the cargo trailer.
> and to think i was bummed about pulling 3 males yesterday!


Please be safe


----------



## blu3bird (Aug 15, 2021)

This is what I accomplished this morning for my buddy, he's on vacation. I was a good friend and helped him out

Before

My chainsaw 


After


Here's the pile of branches I made, probably didn't do the greatest job of stacking, but he can deal with it when he gets home in a couple days. I didn't cut up everything either, there was a couple big limbs hanging by not very much and I was nervous to mess with them too much because I didn't want them to fall on me lol.



I'll have to finish up this week or this coming weekend. I want to finish pulling those big limbs down safely with a chain and my truck so I can cut them up on the ground, not when they're hanging by a thread 


This is what I had for lunch after cutting and cleaning up that mess



Also, I think I want to buy a better chainsaw here soon. I been looking online this afternoon and I kind of would like a Husqvarna 455 Ranch Boss with 20inch bar and 55cc engine


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 15, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> This is what I accomplished this morning for my buddy, he's on vacation. I was a good friend and helped him out
> 
> BeforeView attachment 4965856
> 
> ...


Do you cut a lot?


----------



## blu3bird (Aug 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Do you cut a lot?


No not much, but I want something that's better than that Poulan chainsaw I have. That saw was having a hell of a time cutting through some of those limbs. The chain is good and sharp too, I just sharpened it after last time I used it and have not cut anything since until this morning

I'm open to suggestions for a good chainsaw. Should I look at Stihl chainsaws?


----------



## raratt (Aug 15, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Stihl chainsaws?


I've heard good things about them, not cheap, but good.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 15, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> No not much, but I want something that's better than that Poulan chainsaw I have. That saw was having a hell of a time cutting through some of those limbs. The chain is good and sharp too, I just sharpened it after last time I used it and have not cut anything since until this morning
> 
> I'm open to suggestions for a good chainsaw. Should I look at Stihl chainsaws?


I bet @GreatwhiteNorth knows. But I'm good with my old Stihl 025 with a 16". I've cut a bunch of wood with it. Was thinking about putting a 18" on it but I think the 16" will perform better.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 15, 2021)

Best Chainsaw Buying Guide - Consumer Reports


Shopping for a chainsaw? Read about types, features, and other must-know topics in our chainsaw buying guide to make an informed choice.




www.consumerreports.org






edit: Oops, sorry, didn't know it was members only


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 15, 2021)

The Best Chainsaws of 2022


We tested the best chainsaws to see which ones are worth your money.




www.reviewed.com


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I just found out the Aldi has zero net carb bread, and it's the best I've ever had! It's only $4 per loaf, half of what I was paying for low carb bread. I hope that it's not a scam, doesn't feel like it is.


You're going to make me look at all the bread aren't you? LOL pic or gtfo...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> No not much, but I want something that's better than that Poulan chainsaw I have. That saw was having a hell of a time cutting through some of those limbs. The chain is good and sharp too, I just sharpened it after last time I used it and have not cut anything since until this morning
> 
> I'm open to suggestions for a good chainsaw. Should I look at Stihl chainsaws?


I've got a very nice Stihl 038 I like but I also have a smaller and good Poulan!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> There is a wildfire about 7 mi to the north, air tankers have turned away due to lack of visibility.
> It's traveling east, as long as the winds don't pick up should be ok.
> Just in case I fueled up the the truck and hooked up the cargo trailer.
> and to think i was bummed about pulling 3 males yesterday!


Stay safe and don't wait until the last minute if you need to go


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2021)

If this cannabis thing gains legitimacy I think my grow needs an intern. I'll let them water my plants, mix my nutrients, transplant, clone and trim. Their payment will be rolling all the joints I smoke/week. Although next time I'm looking for a husband requirement #1 is joint rolling.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 15, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Isn’t that arsenic shit our state rock? Lmao


They say it’s serpentine, but you and I know it’s something heavy and yellow.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 15, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Them broke dick tards couldn’t even exist without the rest of the state. They dumb


Oh they totally could, like Albania.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 15, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> They say it’s serpentine, but you and I know it’s something heavy and yellow.


Largest nugget of that yellow metal, or used to be considered the largest, was found down below Magalia. 55lb? They have/had a parade about it every year.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 15, 2021)

The story goes that a drunkard miner passed out on his mule headed back to town and hit his head on the big ass nugget. Lmao. Yeah right


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 15, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Largest nugget of that yellow metal, or used to be considered the largest, was found down below Magalia. 55lb? They have/had a parade about it every year.


I think the Aussies have the heaviest nugget locked down


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 15, 2021)

Oh and as the story goes, Paradise was named that for the Saloon named Pair ‘O Dice back in the 1860’s. The whole area was named Dogtown.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 15, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> The story goes that a drunkard miner passed out on his mule headed back to town and hit his head on the big ass nugget. Lmao. Yeah right


The good news is that hitting your head on an ass nugget probably reduces concussive force.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 15, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> The good news is that hitting your head on an ass nugget probably reduces concussive force.


Especially if you go teeth first into it


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 15, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Especially if you go teeth first into it


Way to protect the grille


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 15, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I think the Aussies have the heaviest nugget locked down


There’s that super big nugget on display at a winery by where you used to live. The found it when opening up that huge pit next to Melones I think? But it isn’t a real placer nugget. It was still locked up in the matrix, they acid etched the quartz away from it. It’s a big ass crystalline specimen. Pretty cool. I’ e never checked it out in person though.

imagine how many big mother fuckers they found and just melted them down. They were not worried about setting a fucking record lmao








Ironstone Vineyard’s massive gold nugget must be seen to be believed


Discovered on Christmas Day 1992, the titanic 44-pound crystalline gold leaf specimen is on display in a walk-in vault at Ironstone Vineyards in Murphys.




www.mercurynews.com


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 15, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> There’s that super big nugget on display at a winery by where you used to live. The found it when opening up that huge pit next to Melones I think? But it isn’t a real placer nugget. It was still locked up in the matrix, they acid etched the quartz away from it. It’s a big ass crystalline specimen. Pretty cool. I’ e never checked it out in person though.
> 
> imagine how many big mother fuckers they found and just melted them down. They were not worried about setting a fucking record lmao


When I was in the Motherlode some museum had a replica of something I remembered as praying hands.

That led me straight to the Hands of Faith nugzilla.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 15, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> When I was in the Motherlode some museum had a replica of something I remembered as praying hands.
> 
> That led me straight to the Hands of Faith nugzilla.


We drove out to the moaning caverns one day. I took a couple hit off my dirty ass non-purged bho i made. Couldn’t catch my breath we went home before even going in


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 15, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> We drove out to the moaning caverns one day. I took a couple hit off my dirty ass non-purged bho i made. Couldn’t catch my breat we went home before even going in


Bummer
All I could afford were the ranting caverns.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 15, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Bummer
> All I could afford were the ranting caverns.


First and only time i went down was when i was evacuated down in lockeford lol. Was cool.
I’d like to wash some gemstones though if i ever go back.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 15, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> First and only time i went down was when i was evacuated down in lockeford lol. Was cool.
> I’d like to wash some gemstones though if i ever go back.


Washing gemstones I would be so in


----------



## cancerkiller (Aug 15, 2021)

set this up. first ipower 5x10 grow tent. actually pretty easy.
i'll cut holes in the bottom put my sleeves and turntables in and jack the tent up to 90" instead of 78".
4 plants in 15 gal growbags.


----------



## lokie (Aug 15, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> set this up. first ipower 5x10 grow tent. actually pretty easy.
> i'll cut holes in the bottom put my sleeves and turntables in and jack the tent up to 90" instead of 78".
> 4 plants in 15 gal growbags.


That is maximizing the space you have creatively.

4 plants? What is your light config?


----------



## cancerkiller (Aug 15, 2021)

lokie said:


> That is maximizing the space you have creatively.
> 
> 4 plants? What is your light config?


i'm gonna start with 5 viparspectra xs1000.
that sb 615watts out of the wall for 12/12.
i don't have the fixtures yet or the bulbs but i'm also gonna experiment with these girls going into flower with a little uva/b with the agromax 4' pure uv bulbs.
having the 15 gal growbags on these $10 bonsai turntables once set up, makes it easy to rotate in a tent.
i might wind up hanging three lights vertical between the plants.
i do better with less plants more room with my fim once banana kush plants.
8 weeks from going in dirt is thursday and they'll take up all the extra height i'm gonna add. 
i'll have it done tmrw.
another post.
something like how i did my 4x8 for 3 plants.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 15, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> No not much, but I want something that's better than that Poulan chainsaw I have. That saw was having a hell of a time cutting through some of those limbs. The chain is good and sharp too, I just sharpened it after last time I used it and have not cut anything since until this morning
> 
> I'm open to suggestions for a good chainsaw. Should I look at Stihl chainsaws?


Hey bro, Before you buy another gas chainsaw you should at least take a look at electric chainsaws. they have come a long way in the last few years. All the power of a gas saw at 1/2 the weight and no fuel to mess with. Yu can always buy extra batteries. I have one on the farm and it works awesome, I have the limber too....worth a look


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You're going to make me look at all the bread aren't you? LOL pic or gtfo...


Multiseed and Wheat are my favs -


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 15, 2021)

Took a few photos in yard today. Gardening for the win again in the battle over stress.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Took a few photos in yard today. Gardening for the win again in the battle over stress.


I love all the pollinators I see, those pics are lovely and relaxing, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Multiseed and Wheat are my favs -
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966100
> ...


Thank you Tyler! I have an Aldi close by I'll have to swing by and check.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 16, 2021)

We discovered this one a while back & love it!

Pretty healthy too (until I get after it with the butter).


----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2021)

Anyone remember the cinnamon raisin bread that came in a cellophane wrapper? You made toast with it and the topping turned to lava? I miss that stuff.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 16, 2021)

Just now going on my back deck full of blooms and leaves of many colors, and the usual Elephant Ears.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 16, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We discovered this one a while back & love it!
> 
> Pretty healthy too (until I get after it with the butter).
> 
> View attachment 4966328


Outlaw bread. all varieties are good stuff.

My store stopped carrying it and I asked wtf, where's the Mike's killer bread?  
and i get the tilting dog head look, luckily another worker overheard and explained "he means Dave's!" 
Getting old ain't what it use to be.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 16, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> On Friday night I went downstairs to get my Amazon packages, and decided to go to my car to see if my knee was bendy enough to get into it. It took me about ten minutes to figure it out, but I reclined the back of the seat all the way and gently got my leg in there. I CAN DRIVE!!! Takes a couple of minutes to get in and out, and must look hilarious, but it works. I drove to my gig yesterday all by myself like a big boy. I am so happy not to have to depend on rides anymore, it had been seven weeks without driving. Life just got much better, hope everyone's doing well...


Hello old friend, glad you're back behind the wheel and still hustlin'. I don't often post, but when I do, it takes an hour or so.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 16, 2021)

pabloesqobar said:


> Hello old friend, glad you're back behind the wheel and still hustlin'. I don't often post, but when I do, it takes an hour or so.


Thanks, Pablo! I was wondering where you were, thanks for spending a turtle post on me. That vid was super easy to masturbate to.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Thanks, Pablo! I was wondering where you were, thanks for *spending a turtle post on me*. That vid was super easy to masturbate to.


----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2021)

Running trim 3 times in a bubble bag is one too many...lol. Meh it's a little green but still smokable. The first two runs were nice though.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 16, 2021)

Another work day in the books!


----------



## cancerkiller (Aug 16, 2021)

got about a third of my order from home depot of 2" insulfoam. no word from depot when they'll bring the rest. 
gonna glue it on the outside of a container and tape the seams with aluminum tape. 
and saw these in the pasture.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 16, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> got about a third of my order from home depot of 2" insulfoam. no word from depot when they'll bring the rest.
> gonna glue it on the outside of a container and tape the seams with aluminum tape.
> and saw these in the pasture.


You saw Thing from Fantastic Four with a knowing grin?


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 16, 2021)

Did Jack Shit this afternoon, layed in hammock in front yard reading" The Portable
Jack Kerouac".....rolled a few and had a nice pitcher of ice cold White Russians.....( did work on holes for grapevines all morning)


----------



## cancerkiller (Aug 17, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> You saw Thing from Fantastic Four with a knowing grin?


ya, that's weird. last night i thought about penciling in eyes.
i was thinking american dad


----------



## doublejj (Aug 17, 2021)

New Caldor fire near lake Tahoe......


----------



## doublejj (Aug 17, 2021)

*Bikini-clad Bay Area woman 'covered in scratches' started fire near Tahoe, officials say*








Bikini-clad Bay Area woman started fire near Tahoe, officials say


Deputies said that she admitted to starting the fire.




www.sfgate.com


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## cancerkiller (Aug 17, 2021)

ya, home deopt shows up with 13 of the 66 shts i ordered and one door short.

so back at it tn and just finished up feeding breakfast and moving the girls for lights on.
just one wounded. bent main. duct tape. on bonsai turntables.
so now these girls have a 5'x10'x7.5' tent and these 54 day old girls since going in dirt are probably gonna need it.
i get fixtures and agromax 4' pure uv bulbs tmrw.
on/off timers suggestions welcomed. ones that don't required a phd to program.
8 weeks is thursday since dirt so i'll go 12/12 then.


----------



## lokie (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4967293


Advanced fireworks.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 17, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4967293


May mine never Glow. Family has a WII. I have a wee wee.

Got my $500 GMC Envoy in the garage. About to replace steering pump, all hoses and belt. Les than a grand for a loaded 4x4 with extended wheelbase and after market suspension.


----------



## lokie (Aug 17, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> ya, home deopt shows up with 13 of the 66 shts i ordered and one door short.
> 
> so back at it tn and just finished up feeding breakfast and moving the girls for lights on.
> just one wounded. bent main. duct tape. on bonsai turntables.
> ...


Your work is admirable.

Are you posting your journal here in TnT?


----------



## cancerkiller (Aug 17, 2021)

lokie said:


> Your work is admirable.
> 
> Are you posting your journal here in TnT?


nope, just "what i accomplished today".
figured not everybody cuts holes in the bottoms of grow tents.so they can raise them up instead of buying more expensive taller grow tents.
i'm sure somebody has but they're just shy.

do tell though, what are the rulesorguidelines for posting in this thread?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 17, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> ya, home deopt shows up with 13 of the 66 shts i ordered and one door short.
> 
> so back at it tn and just finished up feeding breakfast and moving the girls for lights on.
> just one wounded. bent main. duct tape. on bonsai turntables.
> ...


Perhaps a personal journal thread would be the best for this type of post.
You will probably get a lot more followers in the correct forum my friend.
J/S


----------



## cancerkiller (Aug 17, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Perhaps a personal journal thread would be the best for this type of post.
> You will probably get a lot more followers in the correct forum my friend.
> J/S


not doing a journal, thought this was actually "what did u accomplished today?"
sorry, u want me to delete it?
this is what i accomplished today, that's why i posted it, and jacking up tents is probably out of the norm.
i don't want to do a jounal. 
i won't post in this thread anymore.


----------



## lokie (Aug 17, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> not doing a journal, thought this was actually "what did u accomplished today?"
> sorry, u want me to delete it?
> this is what i accomplished today, that's why i posted it, and jacking up tents is probably out of the norm.
> i don't want to do a jounal.
> i won't post in this thread anymore.


Don't run away mad.

RIU is a vast microcosm in an expanding universe.

Take a look at the menu, peruse the different forums. There is a plethora of information in the RIU database.





Rollitup


Marijuana Growing and Cannabis Cultivation resources, Marijuana seeds, thousands of articles for growing cannabis.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 17, 2021)

Hey man, don't get all wound up - I was only trying to help.
G/L my friend


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2021)

lokie said:


> Don't run away mad.
> 
> RIU is a vast microcosm in an expanding universe.
> 
> ...























Penis.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> Penis.

















Vagina


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2021)

Vaginis.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> Vaginis.


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2021)

22 inches.


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2021)

Second growth wood.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> Second growth wood.


I haven’t had that in decades.


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I haven’t had that in decades.


Someone should make a country song about that.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 17, 2021)

cannabineer said:


>


I don't get it!?!
































































SH420


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2021)

Blame the Mrs for this.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 17, 2021)

Vaginal Knitting Is Actually A Thing And People Are Absolutely Terrified (NSFW)


Vaginal Knitting Is Actually A Thing And People Are Absolutely Terrified (NSFW)




m.huffpost.com


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 17, 2021)

WTF


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> WTF


Twaxtiles 

Cunitting


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Twaxtiles
> 
> Cunitting


muff macramé.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> muff macramé.


Organza


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2021)

Knit one, pearl two.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> Knit one, pearl two.


Crotch-et


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2021)

I'm out, I'm a slave to a steak.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm out, I'm a slave to a steak.


(stage voice) Steak

the final frontier.


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 17, 2021)

Something about Zippo's....old school, a faint whiff of lighter fluid, a classic......I'm fixated.
Swapped an oak wine cask for a brand new, never opened, Zippo brass Steampunk lighter.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Something about Zippo's....old school, a faint whiff of lighter fluid, a classic......I'm fixated.
> Swapped an oak wine cask for a brand new, never opened, Zippo brass Steampunk lighter.View attachment 4967375View attachment 4967381View attachment 4967384


Metropolis meets Giger


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 17, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Something about Zippo's....old school, a faint whiff of lighter fluid, a classic......I'm fixated.
> Swapped an oak wine cask for a brand new, never opened, Zippo brass Steampunk lighter.View attachment 4967375View attachment 4967381View attachment 4967384


Have fun.....love the art work..js


----------



## ANC (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 18, 2021)

ANC said:


>


Where does the hammer go?


----------



## JonathanT (Aug 18, 2021)

Redneck hot tub, meet hillbilly pallet deck.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 18, 2021)

July just sucked,,,heat, humidity, fog, smoke blotting out the sky for days, endless work load and then 14"of rain. August vacation got cancelled, there was nowhere to go, everything was booked solid in early May.

I did find a tent site for Sept, second choice. Usually walk down here with the stove, make breakfast, coffee and a joint, rather than the campsite.
There's a couple awesome taco stands ~every 15 miles around the bay to the next peninsula, that alone is worth the day trip.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 18, 2021)

I need a vacation.
Finished up a 2 week job at the undersea cable factory, I can still hear the pulleys and miles of cable in my sleep.
It dwarfs the enormous sheet rock plant up the river on the right. That's up next month for some work, only 2 days.
(Just some stock photos, Navy had some sneaky smart cable being moved.)





Regular fiber cable getting ready for a dip in hot tar bath before being wrapped in armor wire, spliced into amplifiers and repeaters, spooled onto ships from a creel warehouse. Quite an unusual manufactured product.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I don't get it!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck you, I almost started explaining. So now there's two subjects I can't discuss when I'm high!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> Blame the Mrs for this.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Vaginal Knitting Is Actually A Thing And People Are Absolutely Terrified (NSFW)
> 
> 
> Vaginal Knitting Is Actually A Thing And People Are Absolutely Terrified (NSFW)
> ...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 18, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I need a vacation.
> Finished up a 2 week job at the undersea cable factory, I can still hear the pulleys and miles of cable in my sleep.
> It dwarfs the enormous sheet rock plant up the river on the right. That's up next month for some work, only 2 days.
> (Just some stock photos, Navy had some sneaky smart cable being moved.)
> ...


I have two creels in my studio. They look nothing like that! Thank you for posting that. I love it.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2021)

*Caldor Fire explodes more than 8 times its size to nearly 54,000 acres in a day*








Caldor Fire explodes more than 8 times its size to nearly 54,000 acres in a day


The Caldor Fire in Northern California, which has already left two injured, exploded Tuesday morning from 6,500 acres to 53,772 acres by Wednesday morning.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2021)

Caldor fire reaches hwy50....
Currently, the county is being evacuated and the fire is 0% contained.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427792418632577026


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Aug 18, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Caldor fire reaches hwy50....
> Currently, the county is being evacuated and the fire is 0% contained.
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Looks like he’ll.


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Aug 18, 2021)

BE safe guys.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 19, 2021)

I set up the harem today. Gonna make some seedz 

All plants have been pruned for air flow. 

Male is in the center. Strain = Nurse Ratchet by Cult Classics 09 Animal Cookies x (Alien OG x Blue Lotus)

Females:
Sin City Juice (3Thirteen)
Ban Ham OG (Copa)
Icy Grape (Copa) 
Grape Stomper x Blackberry Kush (@Bobby schmeckle)


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2021)

Caldor fire today...0% containment


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 19, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> I set up the harem today. Gonna make some seedz
> View attachment 4968411
> All plants have been pruned for air flow.
> 
> ...


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 19, 2021)

Scenic drive today. @BobBitchen


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2021)

Got 2 propane bottles filled.





Picked up some more sunflower seeds for my feathered friends and grabbed a couple nuts for the radiator support.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 19, 2021)

Transplanted two plants, killed two plants and worked a full day.


----------



## newgrow16 (Aug 20, 2021)

Added amendments to soil from last grow and filled up a 30 gallon trash can with that soil.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 20, 2021)

Looks like i’m getting into business doing my dream job, building custom kitchen cabinets and shit.
Will let you guys know more soon.


----------



## Cycad (Aug 20, 2021)

Today it is too damn hot to do anything except swelter.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 20, 2021)

Got the first bid for my cabinets. Was gonna take 3 months. Fuck that shit. Lots of building going on. Perfect time to do it


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 20, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Got the first bid for my cabinets. Was gonna take 3 months. Fuck that shit.


Shit man you want anything done around here right now and it's next year.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 20, 2021)

@raratt that was from a shop down in yuba city. Up here. The shops already are stacked with spec homes.
And swammie is telling me that there will be more and more fires/more rebuilding


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> @raratt that was from a shop down in yuba city. Up here. The shops already are stacked with spec homes.
> And swammie is telling me that there will be more and more fires/more rebuilding


You need too many custom cabinets that the big box places not a choice?


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> You need too many custom cabinets that the big box places not a choice?


Big box store cabinets are not an option for builders


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 20, 2021)

On the side from working my trade, i’d help out my best friend and his dad building cabinets. They were rolling in the money when times were good. Shut it down in 2008 when shit went belly up.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> You need too many custom cabinets that the big box places not a choice?


Plus, their shit is garbage


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 20, 2021)

We grew in my buddies shop.
I’ll blow the mother fucker up if this works out


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> On the side from working my trade, i’d help out my best friend and his dad building cabinets. They were rolling in the money when times were good. Shut it down in 2008 when shit went belly up.


My dad built cabinets on the side, paid well and once you've seen the difference in carcasses, sigh, it's hard to even look at the box stores.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 20, 2021)

Really cool thing is everyone is doing painted cabinets nowadays.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 20, 2021)

The old timer i’m probably investing in is of the old school. Super quality. Dude needs an infusion of money to step up the game. Well……. Hello


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> We grew in my buddies shop.
> I’ll blow the mother fucker up if this works out


You waiting on other bids?


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> You waiting on other bids?


He’s almost done with my cabinets.
Got hit up again by a builder, again, they need cabinets. This one 30 kitchens a year


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 20, 2021)

Hey, i never said i’ll be doing the work. J/s


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 20, 2021)

I’ll bid them though


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2021)

Was the three months for hanging them?


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 20, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Really cool thing is everyone is doing painted cabinets nowadays.


I have a really good painter buddy. Like, everyone knows him around here. Paint grade cabinets usually get painted by the painters once installed.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 20, 2021)

Jesus am I glad it's Friday, I-5 traffic headed south out of Washington was on full suck mode this afternoon.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> Was the three months for hanging them?


To build them
And most cabinet makers don’t install because that needs to be under a contractors license


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I have a really good painter buddy. Like, everyone knows him around here. Paint grade cabinets usually get painted by the painters once installed.


You know anyone that replaces windows? lol.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 20, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I’ll bid them though


I used to work with a guy in Folsom that inherited a cabinet shop in Sacramento from his dad & they had 90 employees building cabinets for track homes in the 80's-90's. The bottom fell out of the construction business and he went under, and wound up running the wood shop in Folsom prison.... You ever hear of "Taylor Cabinets"?


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 20, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I used to work with a guy in Folsom that inherited a cabinet shop in Sacramento & they had 90 employees building cabinets for track homes in the 80's-90's. The bottom fell out of the construction business and he went under, and wound up running the wood shop in Folsom prison.... You ever hear of "Taylor Cabinets"?


No. But that sucks.
So this dude went belly up at that very same time also. He’s just getting back up and running. Dude was the founder of the biggest cab builder around here. Sold the business. He’s a good dude bro

he doesn’t know that i’ll prob want to grow in the shop, but i’m about to tell him whats up


----------



## Cycad (Aug 20, 2021)

I live about a mile from a commercial centre where there are about five furniture makers. For reference, I paid 35K MXN for a fitted kitchen (in wood, not that MDF shite) which is around $1,900.


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2021)

Would be nice to replace my kitchen cabinets also...


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> Would be nice to replace my kitchen cabinets also...


100K

Lets do it


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 20, 2021)

Cycad said:


> I live about a mile from a commercial centre where there are about five furniture makers. For reference, I paid 35K MXN for a fitted kitchen (in wood, not that MDF shite) which is around $1,900.


Nothing wrong with mdf if painted cabs. only the finish sides of course.
Poplar is a no for face frames, Birch yes


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 20, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> 100K
> 
> Lets do it


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Jesus am I glad it's Friday, I-5 traffic headed south out of Washington was on full suck mode this afternoon.


Oh dear you guys have an I-5 too? I am so sorry.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2021)

Cycad said:


> I live about a mile from a commercial centre where there are about five furniture makers. For reference, I paid 35K MXN for a fitted kitchen (in wood, not that MDF shite) which is around $1,900.


You should see the wood shop I set up in my garage just to build my carcasses. LOL


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Oh dear you guys have an I-5 too? I am so sorry.


Ever since Stockton i’ve been trying to get further and further away from that evil interstate


----------



## manfredo (Aug 20, 2021)

I grew up in a woodworking shop too...all phases. My parents owned a business that made artist products...Palettes and art boxes, of all shapes, sizes and qualities. It's amazing I still have 10 fingers after years of production saw work (knock on wood), because we were always stoned. I did see a finger or 2 lost, just glad they were not mine. 

A cabinet shop is a great idea right now...with a grow room in the back. Great write off for the electricity and "supplies"


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 20, 2021)

Finally finished digging holes, 3ft deep, for grapevines. Great drainage a must. Had to get through clay/rock layer.....a real BITCH to dig. Should of used a jack-hammer or quarter sticks. Also had to keep checking on the two new tenants, Augie the Basset pup and Cosmo, a one-eyed drop off kitten that found us.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 20, 2021)

Cross faded...? Um almost.

SH420


----------



## DCcan (Aug 21, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Ever since Stockton i’ve been trying to get further and further away from that evil interstate


My first trip to west coast, thought I'd been in traffic before, then I thought I could escape it.
"How bad could it be? I'm sure it's nothing like I-95" Hahahaha, what a provincial clown from the East
It's hemmed in by sea, mountains, unstable soils and prior development, not really any secondary routes.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 21, 2021)

DCcan said:


> My first trip to west coast, thought I'd been in traffic before, then I thought I could escape it.
> "How bad could it be? I'm sure it's nothing like I-95" Hahahaha, what a provincial clown from the East
> It's hemmed in by sea, mountains, unstable soils and prior development, not really any secondary routes.


Come visit Los Angeles


----------



## raratt (Aug 21, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> 100K
> 
> Lets do it


I'm not a fan of gold plated cabinets with platinum pulls.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> You know anyone that replaces windows? lol.


New construction style or replacing existing ones? I ask cause my wife and I need someone for the latter. Hopefully someone that can also handle replacing sills and a little siding repair as well.


----------



## Cycad (Aug 21, 2021)

Just putting in the water pipes for the new hydro system.


----------



## raratt (Aug 21, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> existing ones?


^^^^ This.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 21, 2021)

Rebuilt my hoop house today.


----------



## Cycad (Aug 21, 2021)

Great job! IMO you don't even need doors. The main thing is to keep rain off the bud. Also it grows faster.


----------



## Obepawn (Aug 21, 2021)

Nothing, just chilled.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 21, 2021)

Cycad said:


> Great job! IMO you don't even need doors. The main thing is to keep rain off the bud. Also it grows faster.


Yeah, it's 7 1/2 feet tall and nearly 10 foot wide. Once things get going a little more I'll add walls and another layer of dark plastic at night. Love just chilling in there in evenings and again with morning coffee..


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 21, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Yeah, it's 7 1/2 feet tall and nearly 10 foot wide. Once things get going a little more I'll add walls and another layer of dark plastic at night. Love just chilling in there in evenings and again with morning coffee..


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 22, 2021)

5:44am & all’s well ,cheers !!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2021)

My stalking Napa Rose reservation system paid off! I have reservations for both nights of our stay. I'm keeping them BOTH.


----------



## raratt (Aug 22, 2021)

Going to Disneyland?


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 22, 2021)

What type of poly skin do you use?
edit: @farmingfisherman


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> Going to Disneyland?


----------



## Obepawn (Aug 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My stalking Napa Rose reservation system paid off! I have reservations for both nights of our stay. I'm keeping them BOTH.
> View attachment 4970182


Fancy shit.


----------



## raratt (Aug 22, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Rebuilt my hoop house today.


Pepper plants look like they need iron, or CalMag.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2021)

Obepawn said:


> Fancy shit.


Yeah way out of my normal and my granddaughter I haven't seen in a year will be there. Her first trip to Disneyland is my birthday present. Watch us end up cancelling and eating room service  (I'm good with that)


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> Pepper plants look like they need iron, or CalMag.


Sorry of my growing life.


----------



## raratt (Aug 22, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Sorry of my growing life.


I have a gardenia that I should have planted in an engine block, it always wants more iron.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 22, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Sorry of my growing life.


Story


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 22, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Story


All them peppers were started from seed, first time for us.


----------



## Obepawn (Aug 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah way out of my normal and my granddaughter I haven't seen in a year will be there. Her first trip to Disneyland is my birthday present. Watch us end up cancelling and eating room service  (I'm good with that)


The last time me and my wife went to Disneyland, 3-yrs ago, we did so much walking, we limped back to the car. I sat on that Disneyland train and rode it around for an hour and a half.


----------



## Obepawn (Aug 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> My stalking Napa Rose reservation system paid off! I have reservations for both nights of our stay. I'm keeping them BOTH.
> View attachment 4970182


Would I choose the Napa Rose or the little stand where you get the Flintstone turkey legs…


----------



## Obepawn (Aug 22, 2021)

Obepawn said:


> Would I choose the Napa Rose or the little stand where you get the Flintstone turkey legs…


I remember the first time I saw those turkey legs, I was eating a churro and this fucker walks by with this huge turkey leg. I stared for a while, and then looked at my churro thinking, where the fuck did he get that?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 22, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> What type of poly skin do you use?
> edit: @farmingfisherman


Something off Amazon, 4 year 6 mm. 12x25 for $40. Last time I sourced it locally but they only carried in 10 foot.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 22, 2021)

Over seas produced but had good reviews.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 22, 2021)

Did not accomplish a damn thing. Chilling!


----------



## DCcan (Aug 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I have two creels in my studio. They look nothing like that! Thank you for posting that. I love it.


Creels awaiting copper cladding and another poly coating , then final armoring, then it goes to an even bigger test and splice creel building
You have to stand in the middle and take picture, can't see end to end. 
Raw copper creels, clad wire in the back being re spooled on 10ft high bobbins


----------



## lokie (Aug 22, 2021)

Obepawn said:


> The last time me and my wife went to Disneyland, 3-yrs ago, we did so much walking, we limped back to the car. I sat on that Disneyland train and rode it around for an hour and a half.


The only time I was at Disneyland there was a big cock scaring the kids in the crowd.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 22, 2021)

That was last weeks work, this is this weeks work site.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 22, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Over seas produced but had good reviews.


And indeed it works, rained hard for a few minutes by this morning.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2021)

Obepawn said:


> I remember the first time I saw those turkey legs, I was eating a churro and this fucker walks by with this huge turkey leg. I stared for a while, and then looked at my churro thinking, where the fuck did he get that?





https://disneyland.disney.go.com/dining/disneyland/edelweiss-snacks/



Unfortunately I'm turkey leg phobic @Grandpapy and I had one attack our group at the '14 HTCC it was quite a fight but we eventually prevailed.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 22, 2021)

Afternoon ride with the wife to parts of town less traveled. Now time for a dinner and a movie, great way to end a decent weekend.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 22, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Creels awaiting copper cladding and another poly coating , then final armoring, then it goes to an even bigger test and splice creel building
> You have to stand in the middle and take picture, can't see end to end.
> Raw copper creels, clad wire in the back being re spooled on 10ft high bobbins
> View attachment 4970310
> ...


That place looks like it should be a map on a first person shooter video game.


----------



## Billytheluther (Aug 23, 2021)

Not a hod damn thing.. I found some hkarma headbangers instock though so i guess it was a productive day..


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 23, 2021)

Brisk 45 degree Monday morning here. Happy to have a cover over my ladies!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/dining/disneyland/edelweiss-snacks/
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I'm turkey leg phobic @Grandpapy and I had one attack our group at the '14 HTCC it was quite a fight but we eventually prevailed.


Some of us got a real fighty one.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 23, 2021)

made some banana flavored hard candy, put a little more than a half a cup of decarbed kief in it. i gave a few pieces to friends, they all said they got high as fuck...i'm jealous, i don't get much mental action from edibles, but i sleep great, and a lot of the little aches and pains either go away or become irrelevant.


ended up with a dozen suckers, 6 dozen small leaves, and still had enough to pour onto a plate full of powdered sugar and fill it. smacked that with a hammer, got an almost full quart mason jar of chunks


----------



## raratt (Aug 23, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> made some banana flavored hard candy, put a little more than a half a cup of decarbed kief in it. i gave a few pieces to friends, they all said they got high as fuck...i'm jealous, i don't get much mental action from edibles, but i sleep great, and a lot of the little aches and pains either go away or become irrelevant.
> 
> View attachment 4971347View attachment 4971349View attachment 4971351
> ended up with a dozen suckers, 6 dozen small leaves, and still had enough to pour onto a plate full of powdered sugar and fill it. smacked that with a hammer, got an almost full quart mason jar of chunks
> View attachment 4971352


I would have thought the heat would lessen the effects, but what do I know.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> I would have thought the heat would lessen the effects, but what do I know.


i put the kief in right at the end of cooking. the temp drops pretty rapidly when you take it off the heat, it might degrade it a little, but apparently not enough to make a big difference


----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2021)

I guess I need to get some stuff done today, I should put the ice I have and the bubble bags to good use. At least the sky is kinda blue, AQI is down in the low 50's and the temp is low 60's. Need to duck my head into the flower room and see how the girls are doing also.
Someone needs to finish up working on the radiator support also, and go grocery shopping.  
I think 2 out of 4 are doable.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 24, 2021)

I decided I'm off for the next couple days, first beer at 10:20am, on to #3 before noon.
I'm predicting a pineapple cashew cookie and a nap for lunch.

Oh' yea my 13yr old dog is getting peanut butter pumpkin cookies, now. (Added chicken bouillon so I wouldn't eat them)
He just pokes, pokes, pokes me endlessly at 7pm for a cookie, then follows me around and plays afterward.
He's turned into a complete pothead in the last 2 weeks. He gets up and plays for a while, then zonks, his breathing is so much better and feels good enough for tug of war.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> I guess I need to get some stuff done today, I should put the ice I have and the bubble bags to good use. At least the sky is kinda blue, AQI is down in the low 50's and the temp is low 60's. Need to duck my head into the flower room and see how the girls are doing also.
> Someone needs to finish up working on the radiator support also, and go grocery shopping.
> I think 2 out of 4 are doable.


I'll do the bubble & check on the girls as well - the radiator and shopping are yours.

What time's dinner?


----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What time's dinner?


I don't know what dinner is yet, possibly French dip sandwiches with leftover roast.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> made some banana flavored hard candy, put a little more than a half a cup of decarbed kief in it. i gave a few pieces to friends, they all said they got high as fuck...i'm jealous, i don't get much mental action from edibles, but i sleep great, and a lot of the little aches and pains either go away or become irrelevant.
> 
> View attachment 4971347View attachment 4971349View attachment 4971351
> ended up with a dozen suckers, 6 dozen small leaves, and still had enough to pour onto a plate full of powdered sugar and fill it. smacked that with a hammer, got an almost full quart mason jar of chunks
> View attachment 4971352


Want!


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4971828


starting early this year! Aren't they normally september/october?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> starting early this year! Aren't they normally september/october?


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> starting early this year! Aren't they normally september/october?


this is the earliest I remember getting it. Just went to pick up a few scripts & my pharmacist offered it.


----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2021)

Accomplished doing a run of bubble and filling the beer shelf. The girls are going to need supercropping soon, getting a bit tall. I've run out of energy to accomplish anything else, there is always tomorrow.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> this is the earliest I remember getting it. Just went to pick up a few scripts & my pharmacist offered it.


Nothing on our booking system yet. https://www.tphbookings.ca/Default.aspx?PageID=11288

America is like American Express, front of the line for everything lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> Accomplished doing a run of bubble and filling the beer shelf. The girls are going to need supercropping soon, getting a bit tall. I've run out of energy to accomplish anything else, there is always tomorrow.


Do you smoke your hash or make edibles?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2021)

Jeep's clean......at least the outside is. I'd like to clay bar it but another day  inside is not that bad I'm not one of those slobs.......you know who you are. Maybe tomorrow I'll pull the carpets and go to town in there.


----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Do you smoke your hash or make edibles?


Yes.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 24, 2021)

Well down another day nearly done, peppers watered and topdressed, one of my ladies received a trim up. Now time for a puff and some dinner.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 24, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Well down another day nearly done, peppers watered and topdressed, one of my ladies received a trim up. Now time for a puff and some dinner.


I wrote that sober.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> Accomplished doing a run of bubble and filling the beer shelf. The girls are going to need supercropping soon, getting a bit tall. I've run out of energy to accomplish anything else, there is always tomorrow.


You should have supercropped your son when you had the chance!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> I wrote that sober.


Posts like that just recommend drinking.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 24, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> I wrote that sober.


Just woke up from a nap & time to get "not" sober.


----------



## go go kid (Aug 24, 2021)

It worked on me, Certainly helps take the pain awayfrom mybroken foot anyway, that and the therapy im smoking doing a grand job.
took my first real walk after breaking my foot today, helping tounload a van full of stuff from my aunt.s house, but i ended upover doing it, but did manage to repot three plants too. Hence the beers n smoke, im chuffed to bits ive managed the whole break with only four doses of oramorph, the hospital ran out of codeine, but i wasnt complaining, nice stuff that oramorph. But the rest of the time ive just put up with the pain and relied on my smoke n beer. There was a time id be camped outside the dr.s wanting another prescription, but this time i chose the healthy option.
its 3.17 in themorning here, just popped outside and got a show of hedgehogs rumaging around for slugs n grubs. Butifull sight. I do love mother nature so much at times like that. Hope everyone had a great day or has agreat day go go


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2021)

go go kid said:


> It worked on me, Certainly helps take the pain awayfrom mybroken foot anyway, that and the therapy im smoking doing a grand job.
> took my first real walk after breaking my foot today, helping tounload a van full of stuff from my aunt.s house, but i ended upover doing it, but did manage to repot three plants too. Hence the beers n smoke, im chuffed to bits ive managed the whole break with only four doses of oramorph, the hospital ran out of codeine, but i wasnt complaining, nice stuff that oramorph. But the rest of the time ive just put up with the pain and relied on my smoke n beer. There was a time id be camped outside the dr.s wanting another prescription, but this time i chose the healthy option.
> its 3.17 in themorning here, just popped outside and got a show of hedgehogs rumaging around for slugs n grubs. Butifull sight. I do love mother nature so much at times like that. Hope everyone had a great day or has agreat day go go


What did you break in your foot?

Never mind, tape it up or elastic bandage it while you're vertical. When you're not vertical get it above your heart and get ice on it, after the first 24 hours alternate with heat 20 min each a couple times.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Just woke up from a nap & time to get "not" sober.


I have not quite a glass left. I think I'm going for it.


----------



## raratt (Aug 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I have not quite a glass left. I think I'm going for it.


Beer shelf has been dented, but not broken.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 24, 2021)

Last dregs of a Gin & Tonic with a fresh bowl of GG#4.

Great stuff.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 25, 2021)

Wife elbowed me in the back, pushed me aside to get to the coffee this morning. 
Switched out her afternoon coffee with decaf only once years ago, pretty sure she was sizing me up next to the garbage can. 
" You better drink coffee, can't keep your eyes open forever." was my recollection.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2021)

I sat down to clean the slightly tarnished brightwork on a clarinet. I must have entered the zone. When I surfaced, three and a half hours had gone by. I couldn’t access everything because the keys are rather closely spaced.

I am a bit in awe of the complexity of the mechanism. I am looking at the product of centuries of engineering.

I learned that the keys on my model are cold-forged from an alloy called maillechort, an alloy made of copper, nickel and zinc.

In English it is called German silver. The Germans cal it alpacca. Note the extra C that distinguishes it from the new world camelid.

Now I’m gonna watch vids on disassembly and (more importantly) reassembly of the keys, so I can clean the occluded bits. I’m not sure I dare disassemble it completely. From what I read, each screw and rod is unique. I don’t want to inadvertently swap or invert parts.

As for playing it, so far all I’ve done is make sounds a Canada goose would recognize as depraved suggestions. But it is a very nice bit of hardware.


----------



## lokie (Aug 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I sat down to clean the slightly tarnished brightwork on a clarinet. I must have entered the zone. When I surfaced, three and a half hours had gone by. I couldn’t access everything because the keys are rather closely spaced.
> 
> I am a bit in awe of the complexity of the mechanism. I am looking at the product of centuries of engineering.
> 
> ...


Have you tried props? This guy makes it look easy.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2021)

lokie said:


> Have you tried props? This guy makes it look easy.


He is sporting some serious woodwind


----------



## raratt (Aug 25, 2021)

Went grocery shopping, I guess Heinz pickles are becoming extinct. Cant find them anywhere. They didn't have any catfish fillets either, but they did have swordfish!


----------



## raratt (Aug 25, 2021)

WTF are salt free saltine crackers? I think I'd rather eat the box.


----------



## lokie (Aug 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> WTF are salt free saltine crackers? I think I'd rather eat the box.


My Dad would snack on unsalted saltines. In his snacks there was no salt sprinkled on the cracker.
Salt was still used in the cracker recipe.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> WTF are salt free saltine crackers? I think I'd rather eat the box.


ine crackers


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 25, 2021)

Another regular work in the books, followed up with groceries, water and trim work on my ladies and now helping out my neighbor with a flat tire.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 25, 2021)

enjoying some off-gassing from a spray adhesive I used this afternoon & a Big Bad Baptist.. @curious2garden


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> enjoying some off-gassing from a spray adhesive I used this afternoon & a Big Bad Baptist.. @curious2garden
> 
> View attachment 4972760


The fumes add that certain je ne sais quoi


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Aug 25, 2021)

Went camping for a couple days on a whim with a buddy. Backpacked in about a mile. First night gale force winds and rain trees falling, kinda cool. I need a tarp instead of the coleman rain protector. Took on water, my tent almost caved in. Park ranger drove out in the morning to check on us. Yesterday was solid. Hung out, hiked grilled. No fires but is raining more finally. Fished for 10 minutes caught a large bullhead, sexy one. Note to self use barbless hooks more often


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 25, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Another regular work in the books, followed up with groceries, water and trim work on my ladies and now helping out my neighbor with a flat tire.


Damn, quick $30 bucks for a flat repair, wheel true and small brake adjustment.. Might need to reconsider my day job.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> WTF are salt free saltine crackers? I think I'd rather eat the box.


Cardboard.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Cardboard.


I imagine that a simple clean wheat cracker like that would be great with a salmon mousse or a Pfälzer liverwurst.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> enjoying some off-gassing from a spray adhesive I used this afternoon & a Big Bad Baptist.. @curious2garden
> 
> View attachment 4972760


What do you think?


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I imagine that a simple clean wheat cracker like that would be great with a salmon mousse or a Pfälzer liverwurst.


Vegemite for the win you can’t beat squeezing them together. 
Liverwurst has to be Don’s


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 25, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Vegemite for the win you can’t beat squeezing them together. View attachment 4972827
> Liverwurst has to be Don’s
> 
> View attachment 4972828


Shame you guys don’t have this. Cream of yum.


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 25, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Shame you guys don’t have this. Cream of yum.


Looks good!!!
All the other brands aren’t much better here but cost an arm and a leg, I try different brands but I always end up back on Don’s sausage.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 25, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Looks good!!!
> All the other brands aren’t much better here but cost an arm and a leg, I try different brands but I always end up back on Don’s sausage.


That's what she said.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> What do you think?


Very good. Similar to the Founders KBS I tried last month. Absolutely will buy again.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 26, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Looks good!!!
> All the other brands aren’t much better here but cost an arm and a leg, I try different brands but I always end up back on Don’s sausage.


Pics of Don, please...


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 26, 2021)

I had my first PT session this morning. My therapist is a super nice lady, she lubed up my knee and kneaded and massaged it while we conversed for about 25 minutes. It is the most action I've had in a couple of months, I'm surprised I didn't catch wood. She assessed my range of motion, and stated I was healing nicely. She gave me a list of exercises to do at home, and we scheduled a bunch of future appointments. I've got gigs in Indiana and Michigan this weekend, I'm seriously thinking of getting a motel in Indy and just staying the night to travel to nearby Michigan the next day. We'll see. I really prefer being at home if I can help it. It has been in the high 90s and really humid all week, at that trend is supposed to continue into the weekend. Saturday's gig is supposed to be outdoors, I hope it rains so we can be indoors. I get pretty cranky in this nasty weather...


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 26, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I had my first PT session this morning. My therapist is a super nice lady, she lubed up my knee and kneaded and massaged it while we conversed for about 25 minutes. It is the most action I've had in a couple of months, I'm surprised I didn't catch wood. She assessed my range of motion, and stated I was healing nicely. She gave me a list of exercises to do at home, and we scheduled a bunch of future appointments. I've got gigs in Indiana and Michigan this weekend, I'm seriously thinking of getting a motel in Indy and just staying the night to travel to nearby Michigan the next day. We'll see. I really prefer being at home if I can help it. It has been in the high 90s and really humid all week, at that trend is supposed to continue into the weekend. Saturday's gig is supposed to be outdoors, I hope it rains so we can be indoors. I get pretty cranky in this nasty weather...


Do what they say; PT saved my bacon after the shoulder rebuild


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 26, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Do what they say; PT saved my bacon after the shoulder rebuild


You have Bacon insurance ?

My Hero!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 26, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You have Bacon insurance.
> 
> My Hero!


Hello allstate........there has been a theft.......yes, I know 3 in one day....crazy right........


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 26, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You have Bacon insurance ?
> 
> My Hero!


Yep, ins. cost me $600/mo for $97000 surgery/PT, out of pocket was around 3K


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 26, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Do what they say; PT saved my bacon after the shoulder rebuild


Fo sho. I plan on working really hard on my leg, I want to get it back to 100% by the winter.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 26, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Fo sho. I plan on working really hard on my leg, I want to get it back to 100% by the winter.


You wanna come skiing?


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> You wanna come skiing?


Hell yeah! I love to ski, maybe no moguls this time around.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 26, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Hell yeah! I love to ski, maybe no moguls this time around.


Anything but Cross Country Skiing.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Anything but Cross Country Skiing.


Jogging with sticks on your feet.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Jogging with sticks on your feet.


It's kinda fun in it's own way. You can really zone out and be in nature. I finally did it a few years ago and liked it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 26, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Hell yeah! I love to ski, maybe no moguls this time around.


I can go easy on you


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I can go easy on you


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's kinda fun in it's own way. You can really zone out and be in nature. I finally did it a few years ago and liked it.


I don't enjoy running. probably be easier if someone was chasing me.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't enjoy running. probably be easier if someone was chasing me.


Pretend there's bears!


----------



## DCcan (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't enjoy running. probably be easier if someone was chasing me.


Just imagine that's it's a beaver trapper


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 26, 2021)

DCcan said:


>


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Just imagine that's it's a beaver trapper





DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4973314


Reported! Posting snow stuff in August.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4973314


so the ones for big people are called Tubbs?....that's kind of hurtful....


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 26, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so the ones for big people are called Tubbs?....that's kind of hurtful....



Better than tubbies lol 

My little guy needs a pool noodle sliced into little C's to take up the room between the binding and boot. I thought of that when I posted......he's grown so much I wonder if that will be needed this season.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't enjoy running. probably be easier if someone was chasing me.


I got a chase for you, are you tired yet?


----------



## DCcan (Aug 26, 2021)

These are great, if there is 3ft of powder, but it takes 3 point turns to turn around.
Aluminum is nicer, got a couple pairs of those. The trail pair has fixed cleats, hiking pair has full pivoting cleats attached.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 26, 2021)

i tried to get a storage unit yesterday. spent 45 minutes calling 15 storage places, the ONLY thing available was a 12 x 60 intended for rv or trailer storage, for 300 a month, so i bought a 6x6 shed from Lowe's yesterday, and pressure treated lumber and plywood to make a floor for it. 400 all together. a 6x8 storage unit would have cost me 65 a month, IF any were available, so after 6 months, i'll be ahead of the game, and my extra shit will be right around the side of the house, not miles away through tourist traffic when i need something. 
i'll post a pic when i get it put together


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 26, 2021)

DCcan said:


> These are great, if there is 3ft of powder, but it takes 3 point turns to turn around.
> Aluminum is nicer
> View attachment 4973322


I have some alu with cable like that in the shop. Just don't like the bindings.


I really like my new green ones. Metal binding pivot is so smooth and good on anything except really hard ice. Binding is super comfortable and snug also.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 26, 2021)

Tubbs still make lighter, better ones than MSR, etc. They always watch the weight in design.
Those pivots on the front cleat make it so much easier when the trail gets steeper and rough.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so the ones for big people are called Tubbs?....that's kind of hurtful....


Imagine giving your gf a muumuu for christmas.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 26, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Tubbs still make lighter, better ones than MSR, etc. They always watch the weight in design.
> Those pivots on the front cleat make it so much easier when the trail gets steeper and rough.


MSR's are nice too.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Imagine giving your gf a muumuu for christmas.


NO


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I can go easy on you


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4973301


You have officially graduated into the Dad Joke realm.
+ Rep


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4973314


Minnesota car tat?


----------



## Notyournxtdorneighbr (Aug 26, 2021)

long time smoker
New member & grower 

aand I just killed a large stuffed crust pizza by myself


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 26, 2021)

Notyournxtdorneighbr said:


> long time smoker
> New member & grower
> 
> aand I just killed a large stuffed crust pizza by myself


----------



## raratt (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 26, 2021)

Notyournxtdorneighbr said:


> long time smoker
> New member & grower
> 
> aand I just killed a large stuffed crust pizza by myself


how do you know, you're Notyournxtdorneighbr.....?¿ you might be...look out your window and i'll flip my lights on and off, tell me if you see them, may have to change your name to Roger'snxtdorneighbr....


----------



## Notyournxtdorneighbr (Aug 26, 2021)

I really wish it were so, but highly unlikely…”still I’ll go and check” just in case haha


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 26, 2021)

Worked a longer day so I can have a shorter day tomorrow. Things here are bad, covid ñumbers are the highest in the nation. People protesting over being asked to vaccinate while in their towns the unvaccinated die in their ICU's. Then there's Afghanistan. During times like these I'm happy I live where I can have a garden and forget for a least a moment all that is happinng.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

lol I'm legally allowed to grow up to 49 plants now


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

goddammit why arnet't you sonsofbitches up upo to celebrate?

I've got $400 bottle of whiskey thee to celebrate.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2021)

Notyournxtdorneighbr said:


> long time smoker
> New member & grower
> 
> aand I just killed a large stuffed crust pizza by myself


It promises to be a cold winter. Eat your fill of that massive beast’s entrails, and then cut the meat into thin strips and dry it before the snows return. A bull tusker pizza should last you and your family til the spring migration brings fresh hunting back.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> goddammit why arnet't you sonsofbitches up upo to celebrate?
> 
> I've got $400 bottle of whiskey thee to celebrate.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

I havent't pukedyet 




cannabineer said:


>


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I havent't pukedyet
> 
> View attachment 4973585


Nice! How do you like it?









Whisky Review: Glenmorangie Signet


We review Glenmorangie Signet, an award-winning Scotch single malt whisky that includes a portion of chocolate malt in its mash bill.




thewhiskeywash.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Nice! How do you like it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so far so good. I'm so drunk I coldn't' tetll the diffenencne bettwene tjis and abottle of this and canadian club. I'll elet you knowin the morning.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> so far so good. I'm so drunk I coldn't' tetll the diffenencne bettwene tjis and abottle of this and canadian club. I'll elet you knowin the morning.


You must send the leftover portion to me for in-depth analysis and switch to Canadian Club at once.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Nice! How do you like it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I'm just about to wrap it up for tonight. tomoroow is gonna be a hard day.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 26, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I havent't pukedyet
> 
> View attachment 4973585


Oh my, that bottle has my name on it


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 26, 2021)

Notyournxtdorneighbr said:


> long time smoker
> New member & grower
> 
> aand I just killed a large stuffed crust pizza by myself


Yes, but how many dix can you fit in your mouth at one time?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 26, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh my, that bottle has my name on it


Called dibs, neener


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 26, 2021)

tool late i puked my guts out.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Aug 26, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh my, that bottle has my name on it


You wrote over my sig dude. 


Laughing Grass said:


> tool late i puked my guts out.


Shoulda stuck with the cheap and sipped that gold, bet you took shots. Reminds me of that scene in inglorious bastards, the bar before the shoot out. Cant post vids on this phone


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> tool late i puked my guts out.


We could tell by your confused spelling, and my money says we won't hear from you this morning.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 27, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We could tell by your confused spelling, and my money says we won't hear from you this morning.


LOL typing in slur


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Nice! How do you like it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beat me to it.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Oh my, that bottle has my name on it


Made me look!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We could tell by your confused spelling, and my money says we won't hear from you this morning.


Now I know where she is LOL


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 27, 2021)

No


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We could tell by your confused spelling, and my money says we won't hear from you this morning.


neener


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> No
> 
> 
> neener


And here I am, imagining you muzzily wishing that someone would hold your hair out of the bowl while you sacrificed to the porcelain idol. 

Ah, youth


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> And here I am, imagining you muzzily wishing that someone would hold your hair out of the bowl while you sacrificed to the porcelain idol.
> 
> Ah, youth


Where were you last night? I do feel like a bag of shit this morning


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Where were you last night? I do feel like a bag of shit this morning


I stayed up late for you. Harumph the ingratitude.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 27, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I stayed up late for you. Harumph the ingratitude.


I can't do California time. You guys stay up late!


----------



## ANC (Aug 27, 2021)

Freezing this morning, hail for lunch, and now sitting in the afternoon sun.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 27, 2021)

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## raratt (Aug 27, 2021)

I hopefully ordered a new smoker today, I kind of rolled the dice on whether I trust the place or not. I used paypal so at least I'll have some recourse if they try to screw me. Found out the collet on the battery powered dremel I picked up is locked down and I can't get it unscrewed, ordered one of those also. Making country fried steak for dinner and the son is making twice baked potato casserole ( hopefully).
Buds and suds in progress.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> I hopefully ordered a new smoker today, I kind of rolled the dice on whether I trust the place or not. I used paypal so at least I'll have some recourse if they try to screw me. Found out the collet on the battery powered dremel I picked up is locked down and I can't get it unscrewed, ordered one of those also. Making country fried steak for dinner and the son is making twice baked potato casserole ( hopefully).
> Buds and suds in progress.


What smoker?


----------



## raratt (Aug 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What smoker?


It's an offset smoker, they didn't show the manufacturer name, some kind of clearance site.


----------



## raratt (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4974250


That's gonna be nice


----------



## raratt (Aug 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That's gonna be nice


I hope so.


----------



## BudmanTX (Aug 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4974250


Ah. Hell...some one is gonna have some fun...


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Aug 28, 2021)

Cut the grass today! first cut since mid June! what a bastard of a summer!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 28, 2021)

Wife and I managed a 30 mile ride today, turns out it's a little warmer than we had anticipated and now we are both in full sloth mode.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 28, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> Cut the grass today! first cut since mid June! what a bastard of a summer!


I think I need to pull the plug on my sprinkler system.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 28, 2021)

International play music on the porch day!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 28, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> International play music on the porch day!


Nice and on a pretty porch too!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 28, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> International play music on the porch day!


i was wondering what had happened to Debbie Harry....


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 28, 2021)

Managed to make it back to our porch.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 28, 2021)

I got my new pet bird stoned for the first time- I've had her about a month or so

Now she's all matey and wanting rub her little pelvic bones on me


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 28, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I got my new pet bird stoned for the first time- I've had her about a month or so
> 
> Now she's all matey and wanting rub her little pelvic bones on me


Reported to PETA.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 28, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Reported to PETA.


How's the garden going @PadawanWarrior


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 28, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I got my new pet bird stoned for the first time- I've had her about a month or so
> 
> Now she's all matey and wanting rub her little pelvic bones on me


What strain?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 28, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> How's the garden going @PadawanWarrior


It's all good. Clone only Green Crack is still alive. It's the 3rd year anniversary since I've had it in a day or so. I took a quick pic of the clones in my veg tent last night. I have one that's at week 6 flowering in my flower closet, but it's been abused, and I didn't keep up with the top dressing. My soil's also 3 years old. I'll take a pic of it tomorrow maybe if I get motivated after I water it.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 28, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> It's all good. Clone only Green Crack is still alive. It's the 3rd year anniversary since I've had it in a day or so. I took a quick pic of the clones in my veg tent last night. I have one that's at week 6 flowering in my flower closet, but it's been abused, and I didn't keep up with the top dressing. My soil's also 3 years old. I'll take a pic of it tomorrow maybe if I get motivated after I water it.
> 
> View attachment 4974975


Back at you! Blueberry Muffin's in the hoop. Rebuilt the hoop, now has steeper walls and a higher peak.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 28, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Back at you! Blueberry Muffin's in the hoop. Rebuilt the hoop, now has steeper walls and a higher peak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That has a similar structure as my GC. I love GC, but it's not as easy to trim as an OG. Luckily I'm not the one doing the trimming, lol.

Is that a 7 or 10 gal tall plastic pot?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 28, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> What strain?


A green-cheeked conure, same as the bird I lost in April after 23 years


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 28, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> A green-cheeked conure, same as the bird I lost in April after 23 years


i think he meant what strain of weed? probably wants some chic to rub her pelvic bones on him.....


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 28, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> That has a similar structure as my GC. I love GC, but it's not as easy to trim as an OG. Luckily I'm not the one doing the trimming, lol.
> 
> Is that a 7 or 10 gal tall plastic pot?


15 gallon tall pots actually. Learned my lesson last year and left room for topdressing and watering.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 28, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> 15 gallon tall pots actually. Learned my lesson last year and left room for topdressing and watering.


Fuck. I first had that post say 10 of 15 gal tall pots, but I edited it, lol.

I've learned the same lesson about leaving room, lol.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 28, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think he meant what strain of weed? probably wants some chic to rub her pelvic bones on him.....


Mob Boss


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 28, 2021)

I'm only growing one plant this year, an Oregon Diesel which is ~28" tall and nothing but football-sized flowers
I'm like 3-4 weeks from harvest on this early finishing strain. I haven't had to deal with this kind of density before- I'm hoping everything works out.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 28, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> International play music on the porch day!


Those are the best days - when one guitar turns to two and three and four....then the sun comes up


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 28, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I'm only growing one plant this year, an Oregon Diesel which is ~28" tall and nothing but football-sized flowers
> I'm like 3-4 weeks from harvest on this early finishing strain. I haven't had to deal with this kind of density before- I'm hoping everything works out.


Got any pics?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 29, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I'm only growing one plant this year, an Oregon Diesel which is ~28" tall and nothing but football-sized flowers
> I'm like 3-4 weeks from harvest on this early finishing strain. I haven't had to deal with this kind of density before- I'm hoping everything works out.


Fingers crossed!


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 29, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Got any pics?


I just took these:


----------



## raratt (Aug 29, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I just took these:
> 
> View attachment 4975209
> 
> ...


That's going to be fun to trim.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> That's going to be fun to trim.


Yes, I've been thinking about that

the good thing is there are only about a dozen stalks and there's no real larf to speak of


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 29, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I just took these:
> 
> View attachment 4975209
> 
> ...


I hope the grower didn't see you.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Aug 29, 2021)

18 holes frolf. Shit load of dishes by hand... Dogs and dad are taken care of. Im about ready to stop giving a fuck and chill out. Hope you hurricane peeps dont get hit too hard. Peace


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 29, 2021)

6 mile walk this morning after our bike ride yesterday equals something cold to drink and maybe a nap this afternoon.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 29, 2021)

Finished the hot and sour soup I've working on for two days. Why is it not this good at the restaurants? 

And stayed cool in my redneck wading pool.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Aug 29, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Finished the hot and sour soup I've working on for two days. Why is it not this good at the restaurants?
> 
> And stayed cool in my redneck wading pool. View attachment 4975472View attachment 4975473View attachment 4975474


You need either a bigger tube or smaller feet.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 29, 2021)

ooo


farmingfisherman said:


> You need either a bigger tube or smaller feet.


And a bigger wallet. LOL. Hot, hot year. LOL. And it feels like 85 in my tub thingy.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Aug 29, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Finished the hot and sour soup I've working on for two days. Why is it not this good at the restaurants?
> 
> And stayed cool in my redneck wading pool. View attachment 4975472View attachment 4975473View attachment 4975474


Recipe link?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 29, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Recipe link?


Oh boy. I don't use them. And web is not the same.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Aug 29, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Oh boy. I don't use them. And web is not the same.


Word my nerd. Never thought of trying to make it. Ill figure it out. After 80 bucks in ingredients i likely need.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 29, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Word my nerd. Never thought of trying to make it. Ill figure it out. After 80 bucks in ingredients i likely need.


My braised beef marrow bones and short ribs is pricey enough. Vietnamese market is good prices on dried parts and sauces. I build a true broth and use Korean spareribs for my base. Learn pho broth.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Aug 29, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> My braised beef marrow bones and short ribs is pricey enough. Vietnamese market is good prices on dried parts and sauces. I build a true broth and use Korean spareribs for my base. Learn pho broth.


I know a thing or two about broth, might have to drive a minute to hit an asian market. Challenge accepted... Or drive to the Hmong part of the twin cities and find a hot asian chick to marry into... Or a restaurant.. Whatever comes first


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 29, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> I know a thing or two about broth, might have to drive a minute to hit an asian market. Challenge accepted... Or drive to the Hmong part of the twin cities and find a hot asian chick to marry into... Or a restaurant.. Whatever comes first


Make sure they cook with whole meat and order takeout. Add a chicken fried rice to the soup and you SOL!


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 29, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Finished the hot and sour soup I've working on for two days. Why is it not this good at the restaurants?
> 
> And stayed cool in my redneck wading pool. View attachment 4975472View attachment 4975473View attachment 4975474


Your feet look puffy

I can cross my little toes but only on my right foot


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 29, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> I know a thing or two about broth, might have to drive a minute to hit an asian market. Challenge accepted... Or drive to the Hmong part of the twin cities and find a hot asian chick to marry into... Or a restaurant.. Whatever comes first


Next time you are out west way, go where the Chinese line up to get served!
Close to Height/Ashbury.
https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=santung+restaurant

(no relation I just like a good hot and sour soup). w/string beans and diced chicken.


----------



## raratt (Aug 29, 2021)

We have a Pho restaurant in our little shithole of a town.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> We have a Pho restaurant in our little shithole of a town.


The best broth and noodles come from family hole in the walls.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 29, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Finished the hot and sour soup I've working on for two days. Why is it not this good at the restaurants?
> 
> And stayed cool in my redneck wading pool. View attachment 4975472View attachment 4975473View attachment 4975474


Im having a hard time with this post. This first 2 images are soup, that looks decent, and then we got an appetizing bowl of foot water for desert, lol.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 29, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Your feet look puffy
> 
> I can cross my little toes but only on my right foot


And what is that they say about feet?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 29, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> And what is that they say about feet?


I have size 11.5 feet, so there, lol.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 29, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I have size 11.5 feet, so there, lol.


Must be work tying them with those small hands. 

Humor people. Life is rough.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 29, 2021)

Having small yet strong hands and fingers is a big plus as a jeweler


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 29, 2021)

I pay people with big meaty hands to dig postholes


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 29, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Having small yet strong hands and fingers is a big plus as a jeweler


Give my condolences to your wife.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 29, 2021)

I was trying for humor people. I'm out.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 29, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Give my condolences to your wife.


Leave my wife out of this


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 29, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I was trying for humor people. I'm out.


What's not humorous? Can nobody take a joke anymore?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 29, 2021)

Take a joke take a toke

go out and see what you can poke


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 29, 2021)

all due apologies to Mungo Jerry


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 30, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Having small yet strong hands and fingers is a big plus as a jeweler


there is no medical corollary between the size of your hands or feet and penis size, however, there is a corollary between nose length, and the length ratio between your index finger and ring finger, with those with shorter index fingers than ring fingers having a longer penis.
https://bestlifeonline.com/penis-size-news/


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 30, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there is no medical corollary between the size of your hands or feet and penis size, however, there is a corollary between nose length, and the length ratio between your index finger and ring finger, with those with shorter index fingers than ring fingers having a longer penis.
> https://bestlifeonline.com/penis-size-news/


My index and ring fingers are the same length


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 30, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Having small yet strong hands and fingers is a big plus as a jeweler


Those sparkles make everything look big.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 30, 2021)

Fucking indica is the devil  . Lost a handful of (to to high for people ) time on a Netflix double feature . The river runner followed up by count me in .

1st is a RAW power of nature vs human spirit . 2nd is who’s who of music . If you have free time or are way to incapacitated for public run them , they don’t suck .


----------



## doublejj (Aug 30, 2021)

*All of South Lake Tahoe ordered to evacuate as Caldor Fire could move 'even faster' due to wind*


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 30, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *All of South Lake Tahoe ordered to evacuate as Caldor Fire could move 'even faster' due to wind*
> 
> 
> View attachment 4976110


Wow


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 30, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *All of South Lake Tahoe ordered to evacuate as Caldor Fire could move 'even faster' due to wind*
> 
> 
> View attachment 4976110


That sucks. I lived in Truckee, but what does this have to do with this thread, lol?


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 30, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> That sucks. I lived in Truckee, but what does this have to do with this thread, lol?


I watched the fire jump hwy 88.
https://www.flightradar24.com/multiview/28f88906
Edit: Oh, and smoked a lot pot.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 30, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> That sucks. I lived in Truckee, but what does this have to do with this thread, lol?


this is happening today in NorCal. The OP is a firefighter. if you still lived in Truckee you would understand........but i get your view; out of sight out of mind


----------



## Churchlady (Aug 30, 2021)

doublejj said:


> this is happening today in NorCal. The OP is a firefighter. if you still lived in Truckee you would understand........but i get your view; out of sight out of mind


Pretty sure even the OP would wonder why you're posting the news about a fire in his nice thread. Unless your point was to suggest that today you're proud you accomplished posting a news link to a fire in his thread. That would make sense. Not sure how you arrived at a view that wasn't expressed or even implied. Or how one must live in Truckee to understand.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 30, 2021)

doublejj said:


> this is happening today in NorCal. The OP is a firefighter. if you still lived in Truckee you would understand........but i get your view; out of sight out of mind


It's just way off topic. We have to deal with fires here in CO too. But it has nothing to do with "What did you accomplish today".


----------



## lokie (Aug 30, 2021)

Churchlady said:


> Pretty sure even the OP would wonder why you're posting the news about a fire in his nice thread. Unless your point was to suggest that today you're proud you accomplished posting a news link to a fire in his thread. That would make sense. Not sure how you arrived at a view that wasn't expressed or even implied. Or how one must live in Truckee to understand.


When you reach 10+ years in a forum you learn.

You still have much to learn.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 30, 2021)

So I loaded the bike on my evacuation trailer yesterday, moved it out of the way today only to hear the siren going off inside the trailer.
Didn't disconnect the battery. luckily it's not in too deep.


----------



## lokie (Aug 30, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> It's just way off topic. We have to deal with fires here in CO too. But it has nothing to do with "What did you accomplish today".


Not true.

Observation is a pastime. The op is a firefighter and would have interest.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 30, 2021)

Churchlady said:


> Pretty sure even the OP would wonder why you're posting the news about a fire in his nice thread. Unless your point was to suggest that today you're proud you accomplished posting a news link to a fire in his thread. That would make sense. Not sure how you arrived at a view that wasn't expressed or even implied. Or how one must live in Truckee to understand.


You're right, this absolutely belongs in the Covid thread, good eye.


----------



## Churchlady (Aug 30, 2021)

lokie said:


> When you reach 10+ years in a forum you learn.
> 
> You still have much to learn.


How many years does it take being here to trigger the change in the plain and universally accepted meaning of words? For example, when did they change for you? I just want to be prepared for this enlightenment. Can't wait.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 30, 2021)

Churchlady said:


> How many years does it take being here to trigger the change in the plain and universally accepted meaning of words? For example, when did they change for you? I just want to be prepared for this enlightenment. Can't wait.


I want to know why you don't like the members/people of South Lake Tahoe.


----------



## lokie (Aug 30, 2021)

Churchlady said:


> How many years does it take being here to trigger the change in the plain and universally accepted meaning of words? For example, when did they change for you? I just want to be prepared for this enlightenment. Can't wait.


The words do not change meaning.

Longevity brings understanding among friends.

Something you may not be accustomed to.


----------



## raratt (Aug 30, 2021)

Churchlady said:


> How many years does it take being here to trigger the change in the plain and universally accepted meaning of words? For example, when did they change for you? I just want to be prepared for this enlightenment. Can't wait.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 30, 2021)

Churchlady said:


> How many years does it take being here to trigger the change in the plain and universally accepted meaning of words? For example, when did they change for you? I just want to be prepared for this enlightenment. Can't wait.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 30, 2021)

Churchlady said:


> I want to know why you beat your wife. Wait, you never said you beat your wife? Oh well. Seriously, how many times.


It's just Pablo taking his sock puppet out for a spin, lol


----------



## Churchlady (Aug 30, 2021)

lokie said:


> The words do not change meaning.
> 
> Longevity brings understanding among friends.
> 
> Something you may not be accustomed to.


Well, if the OP appears and confirms that his thread has changed meaning I'm fine with that. I ain't taking your word for it, but that's something you're probably accustomed to.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 30, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> It's just way off topic. We have to deal with fires here in CO too. But it has nothing to do with "What did you accomplish today".


Wtf does it really matter?

i think it was right here in this thread where I broke the news to all my friends here that i just barely escaped with my life fleeing the Camp Fire here in California.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 30, 2021)

Churchlady said:


> I want to know why you beat your wife. Wait, you never said you beat your wife? Oh well. Seriously, how many times.


37,000 displaced Americans and you are lacking attention.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 30, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Wtf does it really matter?
> 
> i think it was right here in this thread where I broke the news to all my friends here that i just barely escaped with my life fleeing the Camp Fire here in California.


That kinda was a personal accomplishment though


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 30, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> That kinda was a personal accomplishment though


Ah shit, it was wasn’t it


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 30, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Ah shit, it was wasn’t it


And a damn fine one at that


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 30, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> And a damn fine one at that


Def one of my top 5 accomplishments. You don’t wanna know the other 4


----------



## raratt (Aug 30, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Def one of my top 5 accomplishments. You don’t wanna know the other 4


You can add building your house to that list shortly.


----------



## lokie (Aug 30, 2021)

Churchlady said:


> Well, if the OP appears and confirms that his thread has changed meaning I'm fine with that. I ain't taking your word for it, but that's something you're probably accustomed to.


If only you were as amusing as you think you are.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> You can add building your house to that list shortly.


I'm got exhausted just looking at his hard work in the pictures, blood sweat, tears and cash.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> You can add building your house to that list shortly.


True dat!
I finally got the conduit in the trench! Will be pulling wire hella soon. Waiting on my drunkard younger brother to dry up a little so he can come out and do his sparky thing. Might be waiting a while  

Been fixing the painters fuck ups today. Yesterday i textured a bunch of them.

cabinets should be going in this week.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 30, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I'm got exhausted just looking at his hard work in the pictures, blood sweat, tears and cash.


I know right! Damn overachievers.


----------



## raratt (Aug 30, 2021)

I accomplished finding a pic of a cow in a car at a Mc Donalds drive through. (I even used the proper subject required for posting on this thread.)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> I accomplished finding a pic of a cow in a car at a Mc Donalds drive through. (I even used the proper subject required for posting on this thread.)
> View attachment 4976268


Wait the thread subjects mean something in T&T? 


Three years and nobody told me.


----------



## raratt (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 30, 2021)

miss @420God wish he would post more often.


----------



## raratt (Aug 30, 2021)

Irreverent irrelevance.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 30, 2021)

I saw a tree today, not yesterday...but it looks like it's from the twilight zone.
old sugar maple


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 30, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Wait the thread subjects mean something in T&T?
> 
> 
> Three years and nobody told me.


Right? I mean shit i get all hammered and i’ll go on and on about what i did that day in the just dogs thread.


----------



## raratt (Aug 30, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> do his sparky thing.


It's only 3 wires, how hard could it be?


----------



## lokie (Aug 30, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I saw a tree today, not yesterday...but it looks like it's from the twilight zone.
> old sugar maple
> View attachment 4976273View attachment 4976274


No explanation offered.

I think that looks erotic.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> It's only 3 wires, how hard could it be?


I can do most of it bro. 3/4 way switches fuck me up, but he’s the one who did most of the rough electrical. He’s the one who is supposed to do the finish. But i’ll prob be lucky to get 2 days out of him and i’ll end up doing the rest.


----------



## raratt (Aug 30, 2021)

lokie said:


> I think that looks erotic.


Branches are a little high to tie ropes to...


----------



## raratt (Aug 30, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> 3/4 way switches


I've done 3 way switches before, the proper way. 4 way not so much.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> I've done 3 way switches before, the proper way. 4 way not so much.


If i’m the one who wired up that 3-way, no problem. But electricians do all kinds of weird shit that only they’ll know wtf they did. Traveler wires. A white wire is usually a neutral right? But not when they used a white wire as a traveler. Shit like that.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 30, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Right? I mean shit i get all hammered and i’ll go on and on about what i did that day in the just dogs thread.


Had to go check if I drunk posted in that thread Thursday night. Nope only you


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 30, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> If i’m the one who wired up that 3-way, no problem. But electricians do all kinds of weird shit that only they’ll know wtf they did. Traveler wires. A white wire is usually a neutral right? But not when they used a white wire as a traveler. Shit like that.


The only electrician in my family was the only alcoholic. It explained a lot to me.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 31, 2021)

Churchlady said:


> Well, if the OP appears and confirms that his thread has changed meaning I'm fine with that. I ain't taking your word for it, but that's something you're probably accustomed to.


why does it matter what you're fine with?
@420God , wanna make a call here? are you upsot that we're not sticking to the "protocol" ...?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> I accomplished finding a pic of a cow in a car at a Mc Donalds drive through. (I even used the proper subject required for posting on this thread.)
> View attachment 4976268


are you sure that's a cow? kind of looks like a deer with a thyroid problem to me


----------



## Mohican (Aug 31, 2021)

I hope @Bobby schmeckle is OK!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2021)

Mohican said:


> I hope @Bobby schmeckle is OK!


He's ok, sittin' it out elsewhere and worrying about his plants.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> He's ok, sittin' it out elsewhere and worrying about his plants.


I wanna see more fishin pic's. Dude's a fly fishing purist & that says a lot about him.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I wanna see more fishin pic's. Dude's a fly fishing purist & that says a lot about him.


I crave bad fish.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 31, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I crave bad fish.


Me too.
Got a nice hen brown around 23" on a 5w & streamer couple of days ago - sorry no pics, but bigger ones will follow.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I wanna see more fishin pic's. Dude's a fly fishing purist & that says a lot about him.


Yeah and that's my issue. I just want a fish dinner and you idiots are throwing them back.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 31, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Me too.
> Got a nice hen brown around 23" on a 5w & streamer couple of days ago - sorry no pics, but bigger ones will follow.


I know how this goes. I start thinking spices and butter and the requisite hot sauce and somehow this ends up with the f'n fish swimming to freedom and me feeling vaguely confused


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah and that's my issue. I just want a fish dinner and you idiots are throwing them back.


We don't "throw" them back - we gratefully release them. ; ]
But the idiots part I won't contest.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I know how this goes. I start thinking spices and butter and the requisite hot sauce and somehow this ends up with the f'n fish swimming to freedom and me feeling vaguely confused


Nothing a la meunière is ultimately a bust.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah and that's my issue. I just want a fish dinner and you idiots are throwing them back.


I found a new place to fish.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I found a new place to fish.


With a decidedly Portuguese influence! The Porco Dinner sounds intriguing as does the Linguica Roll.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 1, 2021)

Torn between the Portuguese roll for lobster or Linguica, and there's seafood kebabs.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Torn between the Portuguese roll for lobster or Linguica, and there's seafood kebabs.


Yeah I could see needing to eat there several times, for research!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah I could see needing to eat there several times, for research!


After all, Science.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 1, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I found a new place to fish.


isn't all slaw "veggie" ?...


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 1, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> isn't all slaw "veggie" ?...


@Roger A. Shrubber I'm thinking maybe I could make a bacon slaw 



Picked up 11#'s untrimmed. So maybe I'll cook up some Chicharrón


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Roger A. Shrubber I'm thinking maybe I could make a bacon slaw
> 
> View attachment 4977416
> 
> Picked up 11#'s untrimmed. So maybe I'll cook up some Chicharrón


bacon and mayo...i can hear my arteries hardening just thinking about it


----------



## DCcan (Sep 1, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> isn't all slaw "veggie" ?...


I think it's light on cabbage, probably.
Lobster Roll or Seafood Kebab. No mayo for Roger


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> bacon and mayo...i can hear my arteries hardening just thinking about it


They make a soft creaking sound, like bending a bar of tin.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Roger A. Shrubber I'm thinking maybe I could make a bacon slaw
> 
> View attachment 4977416
> 
> Picked up 11#'s untrimmed. So maybe I'll cook up some Chicharrón


I’m gonna start calling my lunch of ground beef with mayo 
cow slaw


----------



## raratt (Sep 1, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> They make a soft creaking sound, like bending a bar of tin.


I wondering what that noise was...
Lipitor for the win!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 1, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> They make a soft creaking sound, like bending a bar of tin.


"spoken" like one who knows...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 1, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> "spoken" like one who knows...


My current diet is, in terms of calories, 80% fat and the rest is protein. Weaning off carbs is a cadmium-plated bitch, but after acclimation, fatty beef with mayonnaise and a shake of Tapatío becomes ambrosia.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 1, 2021)

I worked, ran grocery errands and poked around the garden.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 1, 2021)

Sending dry thoughts to any RIU folks from the NY/NJ area tonight. They are swimming!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> I worked, ran grocery errands and poked around the garden.


Poke anything good?


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 2, 2021)

Another boring bike ride…


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 2, 2021)

Moved in a new to us fridge and removed the old one after working today.


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 2, 2021)

On a fluke, just walking the old hound, met a young man...........came home with a 1862 Tower, black powder rifle. One major problem......the stock is broken off........got some thinking to do.........to make long short, I gave the young gentleman three heavy duty 50 gal plastic barrels barrels and an oz. of Chocolope.......he's happy, I'm happy......love bartering around here. So many versions of this rifle, I haven't identified........0.577 caliber, shot 24" barrel.


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 2, 2021)

Forgot pics...


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 2, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Sending dry thoughts to any RIU folks from the NY/NJ area tonight. They are swimming!


Thanks stoner friend.....here in the Finger Lakres region, Upstate, we missed the f'er, not by much.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 2, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Forgot pics...


If you don’t care about cosmetics, some epoxy and glass fabric will make it shootable.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 2, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Thanks stoner friend.....here in the Finger Lakres region, Upstate, we missed the f'er, not by much.


Friend in Mass had flooding and tornado warnings all night last night. Was happy to hear they escaped for the most part. Crazy ass stuff.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 2, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> If you don’t care about cosmetics, some epoxy and glass fabric will make it shootable.


Looks like more of a wall hanger than a shooter to me.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 2, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Looks like more of a wall hanger than a shooter to me.


The metal looks sound so I’d give it a try.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 2, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> The metal looks sound so I’d give it a try.


I value my vision more than trying to fire something that old.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 2, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> I value my vision more than trying to fire something that old.


“that’s what the safety glasses are for”


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 3, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Looks like more of a wall hanger than a shooter to me.


It's just "art" to me.......I don't shoot anything but pics. My parents had a deep interest in Revolutionary and Civil War, must have rubbed off.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 3, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> It's just "art" to me.......I don't shoot anything but pics. My parents had a deep interest in Revolutionary and Civil War, must have rubbed off.


A fun project would be to make a new stock. I'd keep the old one though if the gun is an antique vs a modern replica for collector value


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 3, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> “that’s what the safety glasses are for...DUH!”


fify


----------



## Cannacreeps (Sep 3, 2021)

420God said:


> What did you do today that you're proud of? Something at work, home, school, personal achievement, etc...
> 
> 
> Today I had gravel dropped off and I put in a new driveway. It was a lot of work but I got it done quicker than I thought I would.



This morning I had to do a complete water change/cleaned out my Turtles 55 gallon tank, and set up a new area for her to bask on. Then a couple hours ago I started processing 100 pre-rolls for a friend of mine. Just finished stuffing the last king sized Raw cone into its tube, and all I need to do is slap on the labels!! I feel like I definitely deserve this glob of party foul hash rosin I'm about to drop.


----------



## lokie (Sep 3, 2021)

Cannacreeps said:


> Thia morning I had to do a complete water change/cleaned out my Turtles 55 gallon tank, and set up a new area for her to bask on. Then a couple hours ago I started processing 100 pre-rolls for a friend of mine. Just finished stuffing the last king sized Raw cone into its tube, and all I need to do is slap on the labels!! I feel like I definitely deserve this glob of party foul hash rosin I'm about to drop.


Welcome to TnT!


Are you a Turtle?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 3, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> fify


Nah, I’m staying with original.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 3, 2021)

lokie said:


> Welcome to TnT!
> 
> 
> Are you a Turtle?
> View attachment 4979079


You bet your saccharine onager


----------



## lokie (Sep 3, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> You bet your saccharine onager


----------



## Cannacreeps (Sep 3, 2021)

lokie said:


> Welcome to TnT!
> 
> 
> Are you a Turtle?
> View attachment 4979079


----------



## Cannacreeps (Sep 3, 2021)

lokie said:


> Welcome to TnT!
> 
> 
> Are you a Turtle?
> View attachment 4979079


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 3, 2021)

lokie said:


> Welcome to TnT!
> 
> 
> Are you a Turtle?
> View attachment 4979079


----------



## manfredo (Sep 4, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Thanks stoner friend.....here in the Finger Lakres region, Upstate, we missed the f'er, not by much.


We got lucky as hell too. Only 0.5 " here, but less than 50 miles away places got 7-10". I'm near Binghamton. And my basement got flooded twice in July...The wettest July on record. The rivers are up there though!! The Susquehanna and Chenango rivers merge here.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 4, 2021)

Wife and I watered a few things around the house and drank some tincture laced coffee..


----------



## lokie (Sep 4, 2021)

Smushed 10 grams of bud. 2 Critical+, 2 Jabba's Stash, 2 Snow Temple, 2 Dragon Fruit and 2 Chem91.


All systems GO!







Let the game begin!


----------



## manfredo (Sep 4, 2021)

lokie said:


> Smushed 10 grams of bud. 2 Critical+, 2 Jabba's Stash, 2 Snow Temple, 2 Dragon Fruit and 2 Chem91.
> View attachment 4979403
> 
> All systems GO!
> ...


That's a wonderful idea...Mixing strains!

I am such a creature of habit. I tried a bunch or different strains, and I liked Black Lime Bubba the best, so that's what I almost always crush now.

Crush, smuch, squish, flatten, lol....what IS the proper term??


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Crush, smuch, squish, flatten, lol....what IS the proper term??



Press


----------



## manfredo (Sep 4, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Press


I thought of that after I posted....Soooo high!!

How are you feeling these days? I'm just going for a little bicycle ride and I'm going to be extra careful!!


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 4, 2021)

Both my shower drain and kitchen sink has been pretty clogged lately, even after bottles of Drano. I decided to break out the big gun - my new crank drum snake drain cleaner. I watched a few YT vids, and started on the tub first as I'm SO tired of standing in water. It was quite challenging with the immobile leg, but I went slowly. I took off the overflow cap and turned the drum to feed the snake as far as it could go. I ran across a little resistance, but after working it and retracting the snake I expected there to be some nasty shit dredged up. But all that was on it was some black, smelly liquid. I decided to go down the water drain, which they did not recommend, and I didn't really bring up anything from there, either. But when I turned on the hot water it ALL RAN FREELY DOWN THE DRAIN! I must have knocked some huge blockage loose, and it simply fell down the main pipe! How nice, I deserve it. Can't wait to take a shower now. I tried on the kitchen sink, but no go. Then I tried a plunging method I watched by tucking in the flange of the plunger so it makes an air/water tight seal with the standing water. This time I pulled up some nasty shit, but I totally cleared the drain! Nice. 
I'm cleaning up because my piano buddy is coming by to hang and play chamber music for the first time since June when I first injured myself. I'm so excited to hang - single malt, beer, weed, awesome conversation, and sight reading great classical music. Couldn't think of a better Saturday night...


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I thought of that after I posted....Soooo high!!
> 
> How are you feeling these days? I'm just going for a little bicycle ride and I'm going to be extra careful!!


I'm well, thanks for asking. I'm doing my PT twice a week at their facility, and every day on my own. The leg is improving at a good rate, getting stronger and more flexible bit by bit. The PT is uncomfortable, and sometimes a little painful, but really not that big a deal. This is a rare weekend with no gigs, but I have two during the week which almost never happens. Have a great time on two wheels, I'm so jelly...


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 4, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm well, thanks for asking. I'm doing my PT twice a week at their facility, and every day on my own. The leg is improving at a good rate, getting stronger and more flexible bit by bit. The PT is uncomfortable, and sometimes a little painful, but really not that big a deal. This is a rare weekend with no gigs, but I have two during the week which almost never happens. Have a great time on two wheels, I'm so jelly...


Go hard on the PT and push it till it hurts and beyond. Tell them that you wanna go as hard as you can without doing physical damage, but pain isn’t a big deal


----------



## manfredo (Sep 4, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm well, thanks for asking. I'm doing my PT twice a week at their facility, and every day on my own. The leg is improving at a good rate, getting stronger and more flexible bit by bit. The PT is uncomfortable, and sometimes a little painful, but really not that big a deal. This is a rare weekend with no gigs, but I have two during the week which almost never happens. Have a great time on two wheels, I'm so jelly...


You'll be back in the saddle before you know it!! Glad to hear you are getting healed up, and that PT isn't too bad! Hopefully you'll be getting around decent by the time snow flies!


----------



## raratt (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 4, 2021)

Started the day out after gardening on this fucker filling in the trenches after running the low voltage conduit on top of power. Til around 9.


Fucking thing fucks my back up.
Switch to Plasterer mode. Had to hold their hands until right now.



i fucking smashed i to my stucco with the backhoe attachment on the lower left last pic. That sucks but will be ok after we refinish that panel. The one next to it because i said fuck it and did some body work on that vent next to it


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 4, 2021)

Not really that productive of a day looking back.

can never hit my daily goals anymore it seems like


----------



## raratt (Sep 4, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Not really that productive of a day looking back.
> 
> can never hit my daily goals anymore it seems like


What's up with the wires hanging out of the box, and the donkey dick?


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> What's up with the wires hanging out of the box, and the donkey dick?


The donkey dick? Wtf?





Haha! That’s the flashing I, the lather, bought for the AC guys’ lineset. Trick ass shit bro.i’ll paint it soon. I’m pouring the pad for them tuesday. Spent yesterday, and my back, digging that mother fucker out for my formwork.


----------



## raratt (Sep 4, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> The donkey dick? Wtf?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I figured it had something to do with the AC with the pad dug out.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> What's up with the wires hanging out of the box


I just pulled the mule tape from the main to the house. We pulling wire on tuesday.


----------



## raratt (Sep 4, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I just pulled the mule tape from the main to the house. We pulling wire on tuesday.


What gauge do you have to use?


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> What gauge do you have to use?


Sooooooooooooo,
You pretty much have to go with aluminum. Pretty typical but especially right now. Copper is fucking nuts.
100’ on the dot so didn’t need to upsize for voltage drop of 3x 4/0 aluminum, 1x 2/0 for ground.
Would have costed a million dollars for 2/0 copper and a #1 ground


Was 700 for the wire which is still fucking crazy


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 4, 2021)

@UncleBuck
My plans call for 3-2x12’s as beams on my deck. The span chart calls for it for the spans.
I just had some of the zmax hangers deivered yesterday, doing all PT for the framing, 9 i just picked up. 375 bucks. I need another 10. That’s just the god damn beam hangers! The PT is gonna cost a small fortune. Still not even sure what i’m gonna do for the decking. Waiting on prices to lower.
$375 for this box fucking lame


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 4, 2021)

and now I need coffee


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 4, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> @UncleBuck
> My plans call for 3-2x12’s as beams on my deck. The span chart calls for it for the spans.
> I just had some of the zmax hangers deivered yesterday, doing all PT for the framing, 9 i just picked up. 375 bucks. I need another 10. That’s just the god damn god damn beam hangers! The PT is gonna cost a small fortune. Still not even sure what i’m gonna do for the decking. Waiting on prices to lower.
> $375 for this box fucking lame
> View attachment 4979712


Nothing is cheap these days. The $700 you spent on wire made me almost cry.. Hard to believe that is what aluminum costs! No wonder the neighbor ladies are always hounding us for cans.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 4, 2021)

And here we go


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Both my shower drain and kitchen sink has been pretty clogged lately, even after bottles of Drano. I decided to break out the big gun - my new crank drum snake drain cleaner. I watched a few YT vids, and started on the tub first as I'm SO tired of standing in water. It was quite challenging with the immobile leg, but I went slowly. I took off the overflow cap and turned the drum to feed the snake as far as it could go. I ran across a little resistance, but after working it and retracting the snake I expected there to be some nasty shit dredged up. But all that was on it was some black, smelly liquid. I decided to go down the water drain, which they did not recommend, and I didn't really bring up anything from there, either. But when I turned on the hot water it ALL RAN FREELY DOWN THE DRAIN! I must have knocked some huge blockage loose, and it simply fell down the main pipe! How nice, I deserve it. Can't wait to take a shower now. I tried on the kitchen sink, but no go. Then I tried a plunging method I watched by tucking in the flange of the plunger so it makes an air/water tight seal with the standing water. This time I pulled up some nasty shit, but I totally cleared the drain! Nice.
> I'm cleaning up because my piano buddy is coming by to hang and play chamber music for the first time since June when I first injured myself. I'm so excited to hang - single malt, beer, weed, awesome conversation, and sight reading great classical music. Couldn't think of a better Saturday night...


Snake cleaner sends my mind galloping into bad neighborhoods.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Sooooooooooooo,
> You pretty much have to go with aluminum. Pretty typical but especially right now. Copper is fucking nuts.
> 100’ on the dot so didn’t need to upsize for voltage drop of 3x 4/0 aluminum, 1x 2/0 for ground.
> Would have costed a million dollars for 2/0 copper and a #1 ground
> ...


I would seriously like to know what the markup for copper would have been.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 4, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Nothing is cheap these days. The $700 you spent on wire more me almost cry.. Hard to believe that is what aluminum costs! No wonder the neighbor ladies are always hounding us for cans.


It’s been a fucked up time to build bro.
I’m pretty sure i could have built this house, me still doing allot of it, for around 225-250ish.
Nope. I’m blowing that shit.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 4, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I would seriously like to know what the markup for copper would have been.


Almost 4x as much


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 4, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Almost 4x as much


So $2k more?


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 4, 2021)

Shit, even though i’m well within the “fill chart” for the 2” pipe, i wanted to make it a little easier to pull. Checked out what the #1 copper for ground would be. 400 bucks. Fuck that shit


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 4, 2021)

It’s what they made this shit for


----------



## raratt (Sep 4, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Shit, even though i’m well within the “fill chart” for the 2” pipe, i wanted to make it a little easier to pull. Checked out what the #1 copper for ground would be. 400 bucks. Fuck that shit


You have to run a ground to the source not put in a copper spike at the box? I haven't looked at the input to my main in awhile.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 4, 2021)

@raratt
I pulled 4/0 copper to the shop. 4/0 because of the length. Was like 800 bucks back then. Aluminum would have been too thick to hit lugs. Would have been 350 MCM. I ran 3” conduit too. But said fuck it and went with copper because that shit


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> You have to run a ground to the source not put in a copper spike at the box?


Only grounding rod needed is at the main. The sub panel, 200 amp lol. At the house only needs a ufer. Shits grounded to all the rebar in the footings
But ya gotta run a ground over. It’s the way it is with subpanels


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 4, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> View attachment 4979717View attachment 4979720View attachment 4979723and now I need coffee



just kidding. I fucking hate flesh wounds!


----------



## raratt (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 4, 2021)

Anyone else think this is a great deal on some pretty versatile stuff? 









~ 1" EMT TUBING AND FIXTURES ~ - materials - by owner - sale


1" EMT Tubing and Fixtures $40.00 Condition … Pre-Owned …Very Good Condition About this item: • 10 @ 78" • 4 @ 72-1/2" • 4 @ 66" • 4 @ 48-3/4" • 2 @ 31-3/4" • 2 @ 36" • 3 @ 31" • 1 @ 30-1/2" • [email protected]



portland.craigslist.org


----------



## raratt (Sep 4, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Anyone else think this is a great deal on some pretty versatile stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Greenhouse?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> Greenhouse?


Yeah or a frame that could be wrapped with Panda film and held in place with bootstrap farmer clips for a garage. Maybe a lightdep box for a hoop. So many other ideas.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Sep 4, 2021)

Greenfingers is calling it a day! Today, I harvested the seeds from 8 different plants crossed with my Kalashnikov. 200 - 500 seeds per plant! In a week or so, it's into tight containers and into deep storage. 
My peeps get seeds for Christmas! Santa got nuthin' on me!!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 5, 2021)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## DCcan (Sep 5, 2021)

I can tell from here, that's not a decaf cup.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 5, 2021)

DCcan said:


> I can tell from here, that's not a decaf cup.


You are good so is it sativa or indica or do your talents only work where the Coffee Bean is concerned lol ha ha ha


----------



## DCcan (Sep 5, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You are good so is it sativa or indica or do your talents only work where the Coffee Bean is concerned lol ha ha ha View attachment 4979944


All I see is THC from here, no CBD. 
Looks like both are due for a refill, it's been like 20 minutes. Don't let CDD (coffee deficit disorder) sneak up


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 6, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> ......snip...... *single malt*, beer, weed, awesome conversation, and sight reading great classical music. Couldn't think of a better Saturday night...


HOLY SHIT I'm RIGHT!!! @Singlemalt so now we know you two are one and the same, damn!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 6, 2021)

i hand stitched a pancake holster for my girlfriend's pistol. not my prettiest work, but i guarantee you it will last for years


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 6, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> @UncleBuck
> My plans call for 3-2x12’s as beams on my deck. The span chart calls for it for the spans.
> I just had some of the zmax hangers deivered yesterday, doing all PT for the framing, 9 i just picked up. 375 bucks. I need another 10. That’s just the god damn beam hangers! The PT is gonna cost a small fortune. Still not even sure what i’m gonna do for the decking. Waiting on prices to lower.
> $375 for this box fucking lame
> View attachment 4979712


shit's expensive right now and that's if you can even get it!

good to be a carpenter at the moment. people just want to throw piles of money at me and fellate me all day long


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 6, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> shit's expensive right now and that's if you can even get it!
> 
> good to be a carpenter at the moment. people just want to throw piles of money at me and fellate me all day long


Thank god i’m almost done building my house. Fuck me this was probably the worst time ever to build a house.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 6, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> Greenfingers is calling it a day! Today, I harvested the seeds from 8 different plants crossed with my Kalashnikov. 200 - 500 seeds per plant! In a week or so, it's into tight containers and into deep storage.
> My peeps get seeds for Christmas! Santa got nuthin' on me!!!


So you need my P.O. Box number, then?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 6, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Thank god i’m almost done building my house. Fuck me this was probably the worst time ever to build a house.


yeah it really was


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 6, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Started the day out after gardening on this fucker filling in the trenches after running the low voltage conduit on top of power. Til around 9.
> View attachment 4979686
> 
> Fucking thing fucks my back up.
> ...


Place is looking great!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 6, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Yeah or a frame that could be wrapped with Panda film and held in place with bootstrap farmer clips for a garage. Maybe a lightdep box for a hoop. So many other ideas.


Bought my adult tinkertoy set. Came home set it up and realized how small our yard is!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 6, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i hand stitched a pancake holster for my girlfriend's pistol. not my prettiest work, but i guarantee you it will last for yearsView attachment 4981092View attachment 4981094


I hate to break it to you but that isn’t a pancake.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 6, 2021)

This is why you need an attorney when you get insurance settlements. They add things like "what if there is a pandemic and there is an idiot as president" to get you a bigger payment.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 6, 2021)

Finally posted some progress pictures on the pool!







__





Mohican's Roaring 20's 2021 Season


Going all out!



www.rollitup.org





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 6, 2021)

Mohican said:


> Finally posted some progress pictures on the pool!
> 
> View attachment 4981351
> 
> ...


I need to get mine acid washed. Almost the same color as yours.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 7, 2021)

Feel I need another 3 days off after working today.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 7, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Feel I need another 3 days off after working today.


Shower, power nap, garden work, dinner with a evening bowl of HG and I'm good as new!


----------



## raratt (Sep 8, 2021)

Beer shelf filled, cool shower taken, hamburger out for dinner. Holding down the couch for the rest of the day in the AC. I will have to grill, but after sundown.


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 8, 2021)

Big day ! Won the annual, Labor Day weekend family croquet championship. The "trophy" goes home with the winner. It arrived today. Bragging rights all year......hava a nice flat rectangular yard near lake for a course.. The games are heated......everyone covets the "trophy"....Big party, music,food,smoke, edibles, libations and tons of yuks.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 8, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Big day ! Won the annual, Labor Day weekend family croquet championship. The "trophy" goes home with the winner. It arrived today. Bragging rights all year......hava a nice flat rectangular yard near lake for a course.. The games are heated......everyone covets the "trophy"....Big party, music,food,smoke, edibles, libations and tons of yuks.


Excellent!
Congrats.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 8, 2021)

All cleaned up and ready for some girls and voila...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> All cleaned up and ready for some girls View attachment 4982782and voila... View attachment 4982786


Your grow room has nicer floors than my kitchen.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 8, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Your grow room has nicer floors than my kitchen.


We'll see how long they stay clean!!  

I've spent the last hour fighting with my lawyer and the water department over a $1000 outstanding water bill. It's actually a legit bill, but it has someone else's name on it and they sent it to the wrong person, so I never got it. The same thing happened with a tax bill but I caught that. I called them back then to correct it, and they didn't...and now I think they should pay the late fees and penalties. 

Oh and yesterday my lovely little Canadian tenants send me a text late saying both toilets are plugged...Sooooo, I go over there this morning to find about 50 Solo cups lined up on the pool table. Gee I wonder how they got plugged? Dumb asses had a party!! Soooo ready to retire from this "shit"!! 

Closing is Friday!!


----------



## neosapien (Sep 8, 2021)

This thread moves to fast for me at times. It makes me sad I can't keep up with everyone's fruits of labor. Back into the busy season I go to boot. Although, we never even had a lull really. Just like @UncleBuck people just throw money at us and beg to get on our schedule. It's a good problem to have. But still a problem.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 8, 2021)

neosapien said:


> This thread moves to fast for me at times. It makes me sad I can't keep up with everyone's fruits of labor. Back into the busy season I go to boot. Although, we never even had a lull really. Just like @UncleBuck people just throw money at us and beg to get on our schedule. It's a good problem to have. But still a problem.


I am seeing a lot of that lately. Business people are so busy they are throwing outrageous estimates out there and people are snapping them up anyways. A friend of mine just paid $8,000 for no more than a days work with a backhoe and 2 guys. Should have been a $2000 -3000 tops. My sister just paid double what she should have for a new roof and siding. And that's why I am doing my own porch roof! I hate over paying!! 

And the thing is, it's going to keep prices high. If the demand is high, no reason to drop prices.  Minimum wage needs to be bout $40 man hour now!!


----------



## neosapien (Sep 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I am seeing a lot of that lately. Business people are so busy they are throwing outrageous estimates out there and people are snapping them up anyways. A friend of mine just paid $8,000 for no more than a days work with a backhoe and 2 guys. Should have been a $2000 -3000 tops. My sister just paid double what she should have for a new roof and siding. And that's why I am doing my own porch roof! I hate over paying!!
> 
> And the thing is, it's going to keep prices high. If the demand is high, no reason to drop prices.  Minimum wage needs to be bout $40 man hour now!!


Yeah we're paying 75% more for our pool kits than this time last spring. It's across the board too. From steel to plastics. Everybody feels the sting. Except the people at the top.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 8, 2021)

I took my mom to the doctor today- she had called and made an appointment without my knowledge

She thinks that what she describes as "grit" is coming out of a long-healed wound on her forehead and getting in her eyes


----------



## Mohican (Sep 8, 2021)

We got our pool project in just under the wire. My neighbor had them give a quote for doing the same on his pool and it was triple!!!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 8, 2021)

@StonedGardener - any croquet balls go in the water? And if so, do they float?


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 8, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Excellent!
> Congrats.


Thanks dude ( is your avatar a " Frazetti" (spelling?)


Mohican said:


> @StonedGardener - any croquet balls go in the water? And if so, do they float?


Not into lake ( I don't think so, I was somewhat oblivious), but a few people got "sent" into creek which borders one side of lot. The croquet set is old, heavy wooden balls, not the trashy,cheap plastic balls..............they are buoyant, a good thing up here.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 8, 2021)

Rode into downtown and escorted the wife home after working today.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I am seeing a lot of that lately. Business people are so busy they are throwing outrageous estimates out there and people are snapping them up anyways. A friend of mine just paid $8,000 for no more than a days work with a backhoe and 2 guys. Should have been a $2000 -3000 tops. My sister just paid double what she should have for a new roof and siding. And that's why I am doing my own porch roof! I hate over paying!!
> 
> And the thing is, it's going to keep prices high. If the demand is high, no reason to drop prices.  Minimum wage needs to be bout $40 man hour now!!


Truth. Right before the pandemic hit we had just finished doing the re-siding, new windows, doors and gutters around the whole house. That's why I'm doing the indoor plumbing and drywall, to contract that out would just be throwing more money at it. I've got a truck-fun worth of landcaping work that needs to be done that I"m probably going to be putting off at least a year to wait for the prices to level a little bit.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> We'll see how long they stay clean!!
> 
> I've spent the last hour fighting with my lawyer and the water department over a $1000 outstanding water bill. It's actually a legit bill, but it has someone else's name on it and they sent it to the wrong person, so I never got it. The same thing happened with a tax bill but I caught that. I called them back then to correct it, and they didn't...and now I think they should pay the late fees and penalties.
> 
> ...


Those pesky Canadians like to party! Think they'll bend and cover the late fees? 

What are you going to do with all your spare time after closing?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 9, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Thanks dude ( is your avatar a " Frazetti" (spelling?)


Good eye, Frank Franzetta titled "Death Dealer".


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Sep 9, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I wanna see more fishin pic's. Dude's a fly fishing purist & that says a lot about him.


Been tying a ton again! Using ALL your materials. Pics soon. 

I love you guys!


----------



## Cotyledon420 (Sep 9, 2021)

So I seen a man standing on the street with a sign saying anything will help...so I don't keep cash on me ..so I was getting food and asked him are you hungry he said yes....we got the food then I seen he had a bike and it had a flat tire he said he had a new inner tube but the next air pump was pretty far down the road....so I took him down there to air it up...I said a prayer and went about my way...I get in the car turn the music up and look at the song title that was already playing


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Sep 9, 2021)

Ps. I was evacuated for 7 days. By the grace of the penis gods my plants all survived!

I gave them a foliar semen spray and stuck all of the colas up my ass. Now they’re thriving.
Just released a new strain:
Cherry cola pie OG (cherry dosidos x dosilato  

school is postponed indefinitely due to fires but I still get paid so......

I’m having a mid life crisis that involves my old mistress: graffiti. Under bridges and whatnot. Calm down.

I tried sending laughing ass some seeds but Canada HATES me. I get it, though. I’d hate me if I was Canada too. Too much raw unbridled USDA American beef sex.

@Aeroknow @Indacouch2.0 
we gotta link soon. Fire brothers. Lol.

@GreatwhiteNorth I’ve been into something lately I don’t wanna talk about on here. But I know you’re into it too. Yes, it’s sodomy.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Sep 9, 2021)

@Singlemalt miss you brother!


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 9, 2021)

Likewise fratello, hope all is well considering.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 9, 2021)

@Bobby schmeckle The chaps came back all crusty.........


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Sep 9, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Likewise fratello, hope all is well considering.


We’re good! Fire didn’t get close to our house. Went to mammoth for 7 days.

I was thinking about finshaggy the other day. I’ve realized I use him in my head as a “what not to do” eg. “should I water or can they go one more day?”——-water, you idiot; don’t be a finshaggy. Hahaha


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Sep 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> @Bobby schmeckle The chaps came back all crusty.........


Sorry. Things got............. viscous.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 9, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Big day ! Won the annual, Labor Day weekend family croquet championship. The "trophy" goes home with the winner. It arrived today. Bragging rights all year......hava a nice flat rectangular yard near lake for a course.. The games are heated......everyone covets the "trophy"....Big party, music,food,smoke, edibles, libations and tons of yuks.


Wow, congratulations! My family never had the self-restraint to finish a game. It always ended with kids chasing each other with mallets. Good times


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 9, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Sorry. Things got............. viscous.


Good to hear you're safe bud


----------



## raratt (Sep 9, 2021)

Bought a new aquarium today, need to go pick it up. Found out during checkout they give 20% off for ordering online and picking up in the store, bonus. Saved $24 besides the money I saved being a "member". I'll go pick it up and get take and bake pizza (and beer) on the way home. I'll make a top for my aquarium stand once I get it here. Mrs's team is playing football tonight so she wanted pizza.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Ps. I was evacuated for 7 days. By the grace of the penis gods my plants all survived!
> 
> I gave them a foliar semen spray and stuck all of the colas up my ass. Now they’re thriving.
> Just released a new strain:
> ...


lol don't worry about it, I've got a bunch of good genetics to play with at the moment, glad you're safe.


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 9, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Good eye, Frank Franzetta titled "Death Dealer".https://images.app.goo.gl/ajo6xu94998Gy3v58


I thought it ended with an "a"........I was really into his artwork (still enjoy) his subjects and style, so ominous. Had Frazetta calendars, read about him, saw good documentary. Great choice for avatar. Just loved his work.


curious2garden said:


> Wow, congratulations! My family never had the self-restraint to finish a game. It always ended with kids chasing each other with mallets. Good times


Thanks, its a great time when "kids" home.......I remember the mallet battles too, lots of fun. The silly trophy just makes it more interesting.


----------



## raratt (Sep 9, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> I thought it ended with an "a"........I was really into his artwork (still enjoy) his subjects and style, so ominous. Had Frazetta calendars, read about him, saw good documentary. Great choice for avatar. Just loved his work.
> Thanks, its a great time when "kids" home.......I remember the mallet battles too, lots of fun. The silly trophy just makes it more interesting.


Molly Hatchet was a fan also.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 9, 2021)

I got into Franzetta in the 70's reading the Robert E. Howard's Conan series.
Each of the paper backs had his artwork on the cover.
Still love it.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Those pesky Canadians like to party! Think they'll bend and cover the late fees?
> 
> What are you going to do with all your spare time after closing?


I know I am NOT going to be a roofer. It was the brutalist of brutal days. But we are ready for shingles tomorrow...all the hard work is done. Mega bitch of a job...replaced 4 rafters and 5 sheets of plywood, before covering the whole thing with ice & snow barrier. Then is poured a few minutes after I got home! Whew!!!

I was supposed to be at my lawyers at 4;30 to sign papers...I didn't go!! Teach them to dick me around!! I am going in the am though...If I live through the night


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 10, 2021)

my girlfriend's aunt passed away, and she asked me to drive her to Georgia for the funeral...so i went to the first funeral i've been to as an adult...it wasn't what i expected, but her family is....unique 
half of them are very normal appearing (at least for around here)...the other half got a day pass from either the trailer park or the county jail...or both.
the pews were hard, the pastor rambled on, tears were shed, then we went on a 53 mile funeral procession...escorted by cops from 5 different counties...i didn't say anything, but it seemed sort of silly to hold up 1000s of people trying to get on with their days so we could deposit one old lady in the ground.
one clique talked shit about the other clique, and since i didn't belong to either, i got the stink eye all day, so i just stayed higher than fuck with my dry herb vape and homemade hard candy, and treated it like a sociology experiment.
funny thing is, when we were driving home, she told me "everyone said they liked you, you were funny but not disrespectful"...
guess i'll have to try harder next time


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> my girlfriend's aunt passed away, and she asked me to drive her to Georgia for the funeral...so i went to the first funeral i've been to as an adult...it wasn't what i expected, but her family is....unique
> half of them are very normal appearing (at least for around here)...the other half got a day pass from either the trailer park or the county jail...or both.
> the pews were hard, the pastor rambled on, tears were shed, then we went on a 53 mile funeral procession...escorted by cops from 5 different counties...i didn't say anything, but it seemed sort of silly to hold up 1000s of people trying to get on with their days so we could deposit one old lady in the ground.
> one clique talked shit about the other clique, and since i didn't belong to either, i got the stink eye all day, so i just stayed higher than fuck with my dry herb vape and homemade hard candy, and treated it like a sociology experiment.
> ...


I know I shouldn't laugh but that's what my family funerals looked like. Last one I went to I had zero choice. I was 11. The rest I avoided. As an adult I considered it professional courtesy to stay in my lane.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 10, 2021)

I've already told all my friends not to expect to see me at their funeral. 

Accomplishments so far, took the kid to school, started car shopping, moved money around for the down payment and warned the bank we want our money back, adjusted cloning chamber temp and Ph. That's about it but I've only had 2 hours and half a joint so far. Lots of stuff has to happen this weekend, so today is kind of prepare all the things day.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I've already told all my friends not to expect to see me at their funeral.


----------



## raratt (Sep 10, 2021)

House will be paid off today, 7 years early. Might take an exotic trip to Gridley...lol.
Actually had some rain last night, .12 inch but it was rain. There were some thunderstorms though so hopefully they didn't start any fires, haven't heard of any yet.
Need to install the radiator support and get it off the radial arm saw so I can rip down some wood for a shelf and top on the aquarium stand and get that set up. This tank seems so much smaller because it is taller and not as long. I'm sure the fish will be happy to get out of a 10 gallon tank though.
Mornin.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> House will be paid off today, 7 years early. Might take an exotic trip to Gridley...lol.
> Actually had some rain last night, .12 inch but it was rain. There were some thunderstorms though so hopefully they didn't start any fires, haven't heard of any yet.
> Need to install the radiator support and get it off the radial arm saw so I can rip down some wood for a shelf and top on the aquarium stand and get that set up. This tank seems so much smaller because it is taller and not as long. I'm sure the fish will be happy to get out of a 10 gallon tank though.
> Mornin.


Congratulations, are you going to have a mortgage burning party?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Congratulations, are you going to have a mortgage burning party?


Probably don't need anymore fires in NorCal


----------



## raratt (Sep 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Congratulations, are you going to have a mortgage burning party?


I don't even think we have a copy of it, if we do I have no idea where it is. I'll just be happy when the title arrives.


----------



## raratt (Sep 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Probably don't need anymore fires in NorCal


Those are getting better, they got some rain last night also, but there is lightning.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2021)

mortgage burning parties must be a Canadian thing judging from the laughing reactions.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> I don't even think we have a copy of it, if we do I have no idea where it is. I'll just be happy when the title arrives.


your lawyer will have a copy.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> I don't even think we have a copy of it, if we do I have no idea where it is. I'll just be happy when the title arrives.


It's quite the weight off of your shoulders.

Congrats!


----------



## raratt (Sep 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> your lawyer will have a copy.


Never needed one of those, thankfully.


----------



## raratt (Sep 10, 2021)

Shelf made and installed in the fish tank cabinet. I actually found a couple half sheets of plywood in my wood stack so I cut the top out of that. I sanded it down, now I'm trying to figure out a stain color that will be close to the cabinet color. Only one I had on hand is walnut, not even close.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> Never needed one of those, thankfully.


You didn't use a real estate lawyer when you purchased the house?


----------



## raratt (Sep 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You didn't use a real estate lawyer when you purchased the house?


We refinanced years ago, didn't need one to do that. The initial purchase we went to the title office for the county.


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> Molly Hatchet was a fan also.
> View attachment 4983367


Or I remember the Molly Hatchet Frazetta album covers.....that was enough to make you buy them.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> We refinanced years ago, didn't need one to do that. The initial purchase we went to the title office for the county.


oh here it's not optional. they handle the title search, land transfer and any necessary land transfer tax. They're the ones who hand you the keys.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You didn't use a real estate lawyer when you purchased the house?


We don't out here. That's why I was laughing


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> We don't out here. That's why I was laughing


damn it's like a grand in Lawyer fees to buy a house here. 









Real Estate Lawyer Fees


Real Estate Lawyer Fees in Ontario $450 Interim Closing & Fees when selling a house $810, Refinance $810 & Lawyer Fees for buying a house $900




slclawyer.ca


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> damn it's like a grand in Lawyer fees to buy a house here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think our escrow, title and other fees run way more than that! Lawyer sounds like a deal in Canada!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I think our escrow, title and other fees run way more than that! Lawyer sounds like a deal in Canada!


Except in Toronto. We're the only city in the province with a land transfer tax. An average house will cost $16k for the LTT


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Except in Toronto. We're the only city in the province with a land transfer tax. An average house will cost $16k for the LTT
> 
> View attachment 4984120


And you want to stay........


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 10, 2021)

Every Tom, Dick and Harry asshole gets a piece of the action.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> And you want to stay........


Ours is fully paid off and we're not moving.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ours is fully paid off and we're not moving.


Your apartment?
edit: out here apartments are rent only; either long term or month to month rent. Condos are what you can buy, they are apartment-like


----------



## raratt (Sep 10, 2021)

It cost $170 for the county to transfer ownership to us, we should get the deed in a month or so.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Your apartment?
> edit: out here apartments are rent only; either long term or month to month rent. Condos are what you can buy, they are apartment-like


It's not an apartment, we don't have anyone above or below us. It was an office plaza that was converted residential in the 70's, it's classified as a condo.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> It cost $170 for the county to transfer ownership to us, we should get the deed in a month or so.


just squeeze you at every step.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> damn it's like a grand in Lawyer fees to buy a house here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everybody wants their pound of flesh.


----------



## lokie (Sep 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Except in Toronto. We're the only city in the province with a land transfer tax. An average house will cost $16k for the LTT
> 
> View attachment 4984120


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4984189
> 
> View attachment 4984186


lol no flying under the radar here. 

That was posted in the dinosaur thread last night. Can't remember the guys name, started with a K and he has a red avatar.


----------



## lokie (Sep 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol no flying under the radar here.
> 
> That was posted in the dinosaur thread last night. Can't remember the guys name, started with a K and he has a red avatar.


I too wonder where that thread went.

Not so much that it is gone.
I'm more interested in why it has been displaced.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2021)

lokie said:


> I too wonder where that thread went.
> 
> Not so much that it is gone.
> I'm more interested in why it has been displaced.
> ...


Had to be a previously banned member. The third person schtick plus the dinosaur thing was just weird.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> damn it's like a grand in Lawyer fees to buy a house here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We still use lawyers here in NY too, but we're one of the few states that still does. We have "Abstract of titles" that contain all the deeds of everyone who has ever owned it. Some of the old original ones are fascinating, and are filled with racism and bigotry galore. Like "no Irish allowed to ever own this home", and all the neighborhoods were divided by nationality back in the day. There's sometimes peoples wills included in the abstract. Most other states use title companies now. I honestly know much less about them! My lawyer just charged me $750 to handle my rentals sale, but of course there are a shit ton of other taxes and charges...everyone has their hand out. Then I'll get nailed on capitol gains taxes too.


----------



## raratt (Sep 10, 2021)

Hoped that my local hardware store would have the stain similar to the aquarium stand, but no. It shows they have it online, guess they don't keep track of it, SO I get to do a 30 mile round trip to HD tomorrow. So much for setting up the aquarium today.
Called the mortgage company, done deal, should show paid in full by Monday!


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 10, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ours is fully paid off and we're not moving.


That's a molto of mine....get that f'ing payment off your back. I owe no one a cent.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 10, 2021)

Us either except for the tax collector that hits us up every year for the privilege of living in a house, on land I've already paid for.
And driving cars that are paid for. . .
The list goes on.


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 10, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> That's a molto of mine....get that f'ing payment off your back. I owe no one a cent.
> [/QUOTE
> MOTO, NOT F'ING MOLTO....I HATE THAT......MAYBE I SHOULD DO ANOTHER WHACK.
> 
> ...


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 10, 2021)

Did get lucky today.....walked by a plant and noticed very small dark spot on a good size bud....didn't look good.........bud rot/mold........cut about a third off bud, could still set it at the cut.....went farther till no signs of rot.....I just learned that the mold starts in center of bud, so detection at the onset would be hard to detect. Took some scope shots....nasty!


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 10, 2021)

MOTTO.......I MUST BE LOSING MY MIND OR TERRIBLY RIPPED......


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2021)

Congratulations @raratt !!!
What an accomplishment!

And yes Stoned, you are stone ed


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 10, 2021)

Spent time with friends tonight who I thought I might have lost. Oh and this happened in the garden.


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 10, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Spent time with friends tonight who I thought I might have lost. Oh and this happened in the garden.


Just got one, planted by lake....same damn pumpkin


----------



## manfredo (Sep 11, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> mortgage burning parties must be a Canadian thing judging from the laughing reactions.


It use to be a tradition somewhere, to paint your front door red when the mortgage got paid off. Maybe England???

Scotland Google says









The Symbolism of a Red Front Door- Sina Architectural Design


Thinking of painting your front door red? There is more symbolism behind that than you may realize. A red front door has cultural significance...




www.sinaarchitecturaldesign.com




.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> Hoped that my local hardware store would have the stain similar to the aquarium stand, but no. It shows they have it online, guess they don't keep track of it, SO I get to do a 30 mile round trip to HD tomorrow. So much for setting up the aquarium today.
> Called the mortgage company, done deal, should show paid in full by Monday!


A good trick...Mix different color stains to come up with the perfect color. Grab a spare clean board for experimenting. It works well. 

Thats was an old hobby. Buy a nice piece of furniture with the top marred at the thrift store, strip it down, re-match the color of the stain, and refinish.


----------



## raratt (Sep 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> A good trick...Mix different color stains to come up with the perfect color. Grab a spare clean board for experimenting. It works well.
> 
> Thats was an old hobby. Buy a nice piece of furniture with the top marred at the thrift store, strip it down, re-match the color of the stain, and refinish.


I think I'm just going to paint it satin black after prepping the wood. If I can't find a quart I'll just use rattle cans, I'm pretty good with them.


----------



## Dobby (Sep 11, 2021)

I am celebrating with a bit of Sour Diesel and my favorite brew because I made my last mortgage payment! Weeeeeeee!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 11, 2021)

^

always skeptical of members who joined 10 years ago, but have less than 200 posts. Like, what are you even doing here? I assume if your name is Dobby, socks are involved.

but just…why?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 11, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> ^
> 
> always skeptical of members who joined 10 years ago, but have less than 200 posts. Like, what are you even doing here? I assume if your name is Dobby, socks are involved.
> 
> but just…why?



I can't speak for Dobby, but I think it was almost 10 years before I started really posting with any regularity. When I first joined in 2008, I used RIU as a grow manual, not a social platform. If I needed knowledge, I'd hit up the search feature. Like 99.9999% of all grow questions have been answered here in the past, I don't need to bother someone to get them to re-say what's already been said. There are states where it's still illegal to smoke, much less grow. So I can totally understand someone running a low post count. I wasn't comfortable at all posting until after we had legalization, that took another 8 years to happen after I created my username. Even then it took almost a year and a half for it to settle in that we wouldn't get tackled on the street for carrying a joint anymore.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Sep 11, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I can't speak for Dobby, but I think it was almost 10 years before I started really posting with any regularity. When I first joined in 2008, I used RIU as a grow manual, not a social platform. If I needed knowledge, I'd hit up the search feature. Like 99.9999% of all grow questions have been answered here in the past, I don't need to bother someone to get them to re-say what's already been said. There are states where it's still illegal to smoke, much less grow. So I can totally understand someone running a low post count. I wasn't comfortable at all posting until after we had legalization, that took another 8 years to happen after I created my username. Even then it took almost a year and a half for it to settle in that we wouldn't get tackled on the street for carrying a joint anymore.


Similar here. I joined a long time ago but wasn’t comfortable posting on RIU until recently. Have always kept a really small digital footprint and am still old school paranoid about “they” knowing what I’m doing.
I also stopped growing for a few years but came back to it a couple years ago. 
Not someones sock, but by Metasynth’s metric I must look like one with the low post count. 
I really just didn’t post until recently, but I do now and plan to keep doing so.


----------



## lokie (Sep 11, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Similar here. I joined a long time ago but wasn’t comfortable posting on RIU until recently. Have always kept a really small digital footprint and am still old school paranoid about “they” knowing what I’m doing.
> I also stopped growing for a few years but came back to it a couple years ago.
> Not someones sock, but by Metasynth’s metric I must look like one with the low post count.
> I really just didn’t post until recently, but I do now and plan to keep doing so.







Welcome to TnT.

Sink or swim. Full contact posting is not uncommon.

Please enjoy your stay. 

We will!


----------



## raratt (Sep 11, 2021)

I need to get a life, meh, I'll just make another post.
Painted the aquarium stand and put the new tank on it, filled it, and put in the new heater. Might be warm enough by morning to put the fish in it. Gorilla glue makes a mess, I'll have to touch up the paint when it dries.


----------



## lokie (Sep 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> I need to get a life, meh, I'll just make another post.
> Painted the aquarium stand and put the new tank on it, filled it, and put in the new heater. Might be warm enough by morning to put the fish in it. Gorilla glue makes a mess, I'll have to touch up the paint when it dries.


Gorilla glue is an essential standard addition to my tool kit. It has a place on the shelf with the Duct tape.






GG #4 is a favorite go to.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 11, 2021)

I found a green bikini to match my new green tattoo.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 11, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I found a green bikini to match my new green tattoo.


I don't believe you......


----------



## raratt (Sep 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I didn't believe you......


Pics or it didn't happen?


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Sep 11, 2021)

I piled on to an early morning flushing thread, denied being a sock on RIU, then built some bamboo supports on 2 of my outdoor plants. Didn’t get any new swimwear or find uses for Gorilla Glue, but there’s always Sunday.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Sep 11, 2021)

A day of soil and compost building. Making a decent potting soil for my wife to use in her greenhouse, making super soil for me. I'm just a dirty guy!!!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 11, 2021)

Errands and garden chores today was pretty much all we did today.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 11, 2021)

I did a few things today. Nothing special.
My biggest accomplishment today will be hitting the sack in a few minutes. Long day.
My grandaughters 1st birthday party is tomorrow. I’ll spend the night at my daughters and be poisoned all of monday. It’s hard kickin it with the kids nowadays.
Prob drink like 10 different booze concoctions, and some shrooms. Typical party over there.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> I need to get a life, meh, I'll just make another post.
> Painted the aquarium stand and put the new tank on it, filled it, and put in the new heater. Might be warm enough by morning to put the fish in it. *Gorilla glue makes a mess*, I'll have to touch up the paint when it dries.


I sat here contemplating this. Thinking yes some of the phenos from the reversal really did have a less than thrifty habit! I have no excuse, stone cold sober here. Ok maybe not fully caffeinated


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 12, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> I piled on to an early morning flushing thread, denied being a sock on RIU, then built some bamboo supports on 2 of my outdoor plants. Didn’t get any new swimwear or find uses for Gorilla Glue, but there’s always Sunday.


It's Sunday, get to it!


----------



## DCcan (Sep 12, 2021)

First, the hard work this month. Glad that stuff is done, hate wearing all the hard hats, vests, glasses.

Powdercoat line, it takes finished parts thru the spray booth and into a vacuum oven, like Domino's.
Before it was automated, I used to bring stuff from home and hang it on the line as it ran, 


Back to the undersea cable factory...looks like extrusion coating on fiber optic


Tooling Shop, small place that can make anything, those are industrial food processor parts.


High pressure parts being milled for compressed gasses,


Micro refinery for used oil and solvents. 13 million gallons a year


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 12, 2021)

DCcan said:


> First, the hard work this month. Glad that stuff is done, hate wearing all the hard hats, vests, glasses.
> 
> Powdercoat line, it takes finished parts thru the spray booth and into a vacuum oven, like Domino's.
> Before it was automated, I used to bring stuff from home and hang it on the line as it ran,
> ...


Thank you, I always enjoy your pictures.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 12, 2021)

I found a new place to get stoned somewhere between those factory jobs, but can't remember where it is afterward. I've got it narrowed down to 2 states.
Nice rock ridge and cliff walk on the exposed granite, no trail or people


Also found a Norman settlement...a "Summer chapel" on the coast. There's another one up the coast, I'll check it out.


Huge greenhouse, mums and poinsettias are the next crops
I like the sliding grow tables, overhead track drive fertigation sprayers, and drip emitters for hanging planters.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 12, 2021)

I found out 2 hrs is the limit for trying to remove a center link without a tie rod puller, I knocked the tie rods out easy peasy.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Sep 12, 2021)

Weed whipped the fence line on the HS baseball field. Then picked tabasco and habanero peppers today for fermenting and drying.

Also got one of the cannabis plants tied up to the bamboo supports. Stunk of weed pretty good after that activity, lots of plant fondling going on. Beer and football with the neighbors now. Never did find new swimwear.


----------



## raratt (Sep 12, 2021)

Got a refund from Paypal for the "smoker" that I ordered from some chinese ripoff site, lesson learned. Picked up some acetone to try to get the gorilla glue ADHESIVE off my hands, no joy. Not a fan of this stuff. 
Leftover pizza, beer, and football for dinner.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> Got a refund from Paypal for the "smoker" that I ordered from some chinese ripoff site, lesson learned. Picked up some acetone to try to get the gorilla glue ADHESIVE off my hands, no joy. Not a fan of this stuff.
> Leftover pizza, beer, and football for dinner.











How to Remove Gorilla Glue From Skin - 13 Different Methods


Complete Guide on How to Remove Gorilla Glue From Skin ✔ Step by Step Methods to Remove Gorilla Glue ✔ Safe and Painless Tips and Tricks ✔




resin-expert.com




*How to Remove Gorilla Glue From Skin – 13 Different Methods*


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 12, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> How to Remove Gorilla Glue From Skin - 13 Different Methods
> 
> 
> Complete Guide on How to Remove Gorilla Glue From Skin ✔ Step by Step Methods to Remove Gorilla Glue ✔ Safe and Painless Tips and Tricks ✔
> ...


I'm going with prevention, gloves.


----------



## raratt (Sep 12, 2021)

I have WD-40, lemon juice, hand lotion, and some goo gone somewhere, acetone was a fail.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have WD-40, lemon juice, hand lotion, and some goo gone somewhere, acetone was a fail.


Matt suggested, TCE, MEK and Toluene, said you couldn't go wrong.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Matt suggested, TCE, MEK and Toluene, said you couldn't go wrong.


Ending up with the intellect of a newt


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 12, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Ending up with the intellect of a newt


I think he was joking and figured raratt would get it. I think...... maybe.......


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have WD-40, lemon juice, hand lotion, and some goo gone somewhere, acetone was a fail.


Calif banned it, but those orange oil products were great on adhesive removal. I believe you can get some via Amazon


----------



## raratt (Sep 12, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Calif banned it, but those orange oil products were great on adhesive removal. I believe you can get some via Amazon


I have an orange oil spray I use on the stainless, lemon juice and a scotch bright pad got most of it off.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 12, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Calif banned it, but those orange oil products were great on adhesive removal. I believe you can get some via Amazon


By the time he gets it that layer of skin will have worn off.

Edited to change skill to skin, odd typo but loaded.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have an orange oil spray I use on the stainless, lemon juice and a scotch bright pad got most of it off.


A little emery cloth will get the rest.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 12, 2021)

I think it's an omen.

Last grow was 3 years ago.

The voices in my head are saying, "it's time". Lol.


----------



## raratt (Sep 12, 2021)

Ace has Goo Gone.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 12, 2021)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4985859View attachment 4985860
> I think it's an omen.
> 
> Last grow was 3 years ago.
> ...


I'd listen to those voices! It seems like you're on a mission from god


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'd listen to those voices! It seems like you're on a *mission from god*


Well hell, we'll have to get the band back together too!


----------



## raratt (Sep 12, 2021)

"Don't you blaspheme in here" ...lol.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 12, 2021)

Yep


curious2garden said:


> By the time he gets it that layer of skill will have worn off.


 but there is always next time, just like gloves


----------



## raratt (Sep 12, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Yep
> 
> but there is always next time, just like gloves


I'll just use Elmer's.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> "Don't you blaspheme in here" ...lol.


OMG you meant ACE Hardware! I was thinking ACE genetics


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'll just use Elmer's.


You know you won't and you know you won't use gloves either LOL btdt


----------



## raratt (Sep 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You know you won't and you know you won't use gloves either LOL btdt


I'll make sure to have some lemon juice on hand. (Yeah I went there.)


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'll make sure to have some lemon juice on hand. (Yeah I went there.)


LOL it is what you do  I expect it now.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 12, 2021)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Well hell, we'll have to get the band back together too!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Matt suggested, TCE, MEK and Toluene, said you couldn't go wrong.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 12, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4985875


Now if I could just find the reverse recipe.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 12, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Now if I could just find the reverse recipe.


Google Wuhan.
Check for downloadable PDF's


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 13, 2021)

Trippin balls
Spinning but i wont puke. Good night


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 13, 2021)

I said fuck it and ate an eighth of shrooms. Didn’t puke. I don’t know why because i always used to. But i am feeeling like i ate an 1/8


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 13, 2021)

@Aeroknow how ya feeling this morning?


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> @Aeroknow how ya feeling this morning?


Like super shit. Just made it home. Only got 45min to do about 2 hrs worth of gardening


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 13, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Like super shit. Just made it home. Only got 45min to do about 2 hrs worth of gardening


Sounds like a GREAT party and you owned it


----------



## raratt (Sep 13, 2021)

Watered the girls this morning, they were thirsty. Had to mix up 10 gallons of nutes to get the runoff I wanted. I would guess they have about a month or so left to get about a pound.
Mornin


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 13, 2021)

manfredo said:


> We still use lawyers here in NY too, but we're one of the few states that still does. We have "Abstract of titles" that contain all the deeds of everyone who has ever owned it. Some of the old original ones are fascinating, and are filled with racism and bigotry galore. Like "no Irish allowed to ever own this home", and all the neighborhoods were divided by nationality back in the day. There's sometimes peoples wills included in the abstract. Most other states use title companies now. I honestly know much less about them! My lawyer just charged me $750 to handle my rentals sale, but of course there are a shit ton of other taxes and charges...everyone has their hand out. Then I'll get nailed on capitol gains taxes too.


Hard to believe that ever happened. You can put whatever you want in your will. There's no way they could enforce it right? 

When we were kids and said something that my dad thought was even remotely racist he would remind us that 100 years ago we wouldn't be considered white in Canada... that kinda stuck with me lol.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hard to believe that ever happened. You can put whatever you want in your will. There's no way they could enforce it right?
> 
> When we were kids and said something that my dad thought was even remotely racist he would remind us that 100 years ago we wouldn't be considered white in Canada... that kinda stuck with me lol.


Those were property covenants, restricting use. You can only enforce legal ones which changes over time.
Other covenants expire or are ignored. People who leave land or gifts to towns see them ignored a hundred years later, and the descendant's hardly ever see the court enforce them.
Like land for a park gets transferred to a school, and court rules that "general good" is being achieved.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 13, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Those were property covenants, restricting use. You can only enforce legal ones which changes over time.
> Other covenants expire or are ignored. People who leave land or gifts to towns see them ignored a hundred years later, and the descendant's hardly ever see the court enforce them.
> Like land for a park gets transferred to a school, and court rules that "general good" is being achieved.


It happened here too 





__





History Update: Westdale's Dirty Little Secret







hamiltonlaw.on.ca





I thought that was a US law thing.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 13, 2021)

My POS lawyer still has not called me to let me know if we closed on my rentals yet or not. He was supposed to call me Friday afternoon after the closing...Nope, then I figured I'd get a call 1st thing this morning. Nada. I called him about 3 pm...Crickets. SOB has my money, I think, but more importantly IDK if it's even sold or not. That's what sucks about real estate...the level of unprofessionalism is much much too high. I'd say 80% of Realtors and real estate attorneys are unprofessional and unethical as hell...at least 80% !!


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 13, 2021)

manfredo said:


> My POS lawyer still has not called me to let me know if we closed on my rentals yet or not. He was supposed to call me Friday afternoon after the closing...Nope, then I figured I'd get a call 1st thing this morning. Nada. I called him about 3 pm...Crickets. SOB has my money, I think, but more importantly IDK if it's even sold or not. That's what sucks about real estate...the level of unprofessionalism is much much too high. I'd say 80% of Realtors and real estate attorneys are unprofessional and unethical as hell...at least 80% !!


If you actually did close on Friday, and you haven't heard yet, betcha the lawyer is collecting a few days of interest on your money before he releases it to you. Yep I'm extremely cynical, I see it done every month


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 13, 2021)

Finally finished the grout sealant in the bathroom and put the hardware back on the tub. Took the new-to-me car in for new tires, alignment and general kick all the things and make sure I didn't get a lemon. Put the dispensary order in for RSO for my wife so she doesn't have to take oxys after her surgery Thursday.

Off to take the kid skating for an hour and then pick up the car and RSO when my wife is off work.

Busy busy week, already.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 13, 2021)

Best soap is LAVA soap!





Amazon.com: Lava - 10185 Heavy-Duty Hand Cleaner with Moisturizers, 5.75 OZ : Beauty & Personal Care


Buy Lava - 10185 Heavy-Duty Hand Cleaner with Moisturizers, 5.75 OZ: Hand Wash - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





My Granddaughter's first birthday is this week too!

We were 3K from closing on this house so the real estate agents chipped in 1500 each to close the deal. Getting blood from a rock!

Finally broke down and hired a pool guy. I have been the pool boy for 47 years. I think I have earned it.

The tall sativa is really starting to stack now!

This was it last week:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## raratt (Sep 14, 2021)

Checked on my mortgage today... YEE HAW!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 14, 2021)

Worked all day, reloaded for tomorrow and now getting my buddy high. Good to be a gardener.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> Checked on my mortgage today... YEE HAW!
> 
> View attachment 4987068


Congratulations!


----------



## ANC (Sep 15, 2021)

Replaced the brushes in my Black and Decker grinder after it starter sparking today.
Only had to remove one screw, the brushes are clip-on jobbies.
Was so glad to find a set in the next town over at a fraction of the price of a new grinder.... They only carried one from this manufacturer, and it happened to be mine


----------



## raratt (Sep 15, 2021)

Cleaned and refilled the hummingbird feeders, I'm not sure what sugar water turns into after awhile in them.  
Delta breeze is starting to kick in, still light at the moment. It should cool down earlier tonight because of it. Supposed to be stronger tomorrow.
Pork chops for dinner, buds and suds in awhile.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> Cleaned and refilled the hummingbird feeders, I'm not sure what *sugar water turns into after awhile in them*.
> Delta breeze is starting to kick in, still light at the moment. It should cool down earlier tonight because of it. Supposed to be stronger tomorrow.
> Pork chops for dinner, buds and suds in awhile.


----------



## raratt (Sep 15, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


>


Drunk hummingbirds don't sound like a good thing to have flying around...


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> Drunk hummingbirds don't sound like a good thing to have flying around...


No shit, I have 3 feeders and am almost stabbed multiple times a day


----------



## raratt (Sep 15, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> No shit, I have 3 feeders and am almost stabbed multiple times a day


I have a friend that was driving through the desert with his arm in the window and one ended up stuck into his arm. It didn't survive. 
I have 3 also. A little Anna's male is here all year.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have a friend that was driving through the desert with his arm in the window and one ended up stuck into his arm. It didn't survive.
> I have 3 also. A little Anna's male is here all year.


I have a pair....they don't do pix. Tried so many times.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> Checked on my mortgage today... YEE HAW!
> 
> View attachment 4987068


Refinance, or early pay-off?


----------



## raratt (Sep 15, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Refinance, or early pay-off?


Paid in full.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> Paid in full.


Congrats! Looks like you have some escrow coming back at ya too.


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 15, 2021)

Cleaned out the flower room and got it set up for another round. It's a bifold closet setup. I have it lined with reflective foam board insulation on all sides but the doors. This is all covered by mirror self adhesive roll I put on today. Doors have reflective bubble wrap stapled to them and are long to form a seal at the top and bottom. (very effective). And the opening for the doors has two of those reflective blankets hanging down. It's on the backside of the bathroom and the closet in the bathroom is where the air intake is. There is a 4" bathroom exhaust fan in the ceiling. Room it's in is unheated in winter but in the summer opening the doors keeps it under 90F.

Lights this time are one 150w HPS and two 600W rated, 60w actual draw, Samsung LEDs with red. Last time was two 150w HPS and two FS 500w rated 50w draw LEDs


----------



## doublejj (Sep 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I have a pair....they don't do pix. Tried so many times.


I took like 100 pics to get these....


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 15, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I took like 100 pics to get these....
> View attachment 4988071View attachment 4988072View attachment 4988073


Nice! I swear if I think about a picture, they fly away lol


----------



## raratt (Sep 15, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I took like 100 pics to get these....
> View attachment 4988071View attachment 4988072View attachment 4988073


Anna's. Black chinned are smaller and have a purple chin. Rufous have an orange throat and are...rufous in color, go figure.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 15, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I took like 100 pics to get these....
> View attachment 4988071View attachment 4988072View attachment 4988073


 Love me a hummer!


----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2021)

Pulled some weeds this morning and convinced the rototiller that it actually wanted to run after all. I need to amend the soil in my second veggie garden and plant the garlic for the winter, might get some turnip seeds too. Need to drill some drip lines for it also.
Burgers for dinner, I should go cook some bacon to put on them. Probably cook some fries to go with them
Buds and suds in progress.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 16, 2021)

I logged on to the unemployment site today out of habit, even though I knew consciously the program was over last week. It was so great to have the gov't pay my rent and all my bills for the last year and a half. Thanks, Obama! My nest egg has grown considerably. PT is going well, working at it each day, and both my therapist and doctor are impressed with my progress and range of motion (73 degrees!) I have a monster hinged brace with dials and latches, and all kinds of futuristic shit, but I rarely use it unless I'm doing some taxing physical labor (which I try to avoid at all costs.) I'm walking with my cane fairly quickly, with only a slight limp. At home I can get around pretty well even without the cane. I can tend my grow all by myself now, which is great timing as my kid just started working full time. The music biz is CRAZY busy! I've got gigs coming in from so many sources, and my SEO is driving many more people directly to my website. I missed the summer, but things are def looking up. I'm looking at houses and planning to buy one all cash soon. It is surprising how difficult it is to get in contact with a lot of these RE agents. Lazy fuckers. Hope everyone is well...


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 17, 2021)

Mowed the grass yesterday. I've been experimenting starting in the middle of the big yard and going in a circular way. Almost got the right start spot flagged. Cut 10 minutes off the mow time....


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 17, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Mowed the grass yesterday. I've been experimenting starting in the middle of the big yard and going in a circular way. Almost got the right start spot flagged. Cut 10 minutes off the mow time....



How is it that you received three berries when the rest of us were only blessed with two?


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 17, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> How is it that you received three berries when the rest of us were only blessed with only two?


You only have 2…?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 17, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> You only have 2…?


Don't know about you fellas, but I much prefer Lady Berries.


----------



## ImpulsiveGrower (Sep 17, 2021)

420God said:


> What did you do today that you're proud of? Something at work, home, school, personal achievement, etc...
> 
> 
> Today I had gravel dropped off and I put in a new driveway. It was a lot of work but I got it done quicker than I thought I would.


Watered plants at my girls house, then out in my guerrilla patch, and now I’m going home to water for other grow. I need to get some automated watering going. Grabbed some McDonald’s too happy Friday! Here a picture of my 3 lemon kush clones in a 2x2 under 240watt kingbrite led.


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 17, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> How is it that you received three berries when the rest of us were only blessed with two?


Too much time on ZeroHedge...


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 17, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Don't know about you fellas, but I much prefer Lady Berries.


I generally prefer my ladies without berries, but y’know, I was always told don’t knock it till you try it…


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 17, 2021)

.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 17, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I generally prefer my ladies without berries, but y’know, I was always told don’t knock it till you try it…
> 
> 
> View attachment 4989181


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 17, 2021)

mine got deleted


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> mine got deleted


I thought YOU deleted it! I tried to reply and saw it was deleted. I figured you deleted it because I posted one first.

It got deleted?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 17, 2021)

@GreatwhiteNorth why was the post after @Metasynth's deleted? I've seen that picture in this forum a million times. 

Not complaining, just curious.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 17, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I thought YOU deleted it! I tried to reply and saw it was deleted. I figured you deleted it because I posted one first.
> 
> It got deleted?


I didn't delete it.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Metasynth (Sep 17, 2021)

I miss @bluewizard


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 17, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 4989187


That’s gotta be a strap on kids.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 17, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I miss @bluewizard


Who dat?


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 17, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> That’s gotta be a strap on kids.


It’s actually trans porn actress Bailey Jay




Paul Drake said:


> Who dat?


@bluewizard was our resident trans-admirer. He posted a lot of pics of beautiful trans women, Bailey Jay being one of them


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 17, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 4989187


lol how's this even remotely fair?

I'm out, have a nice weekend.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol how's this even remotely fair?
> 
> I'm out, have a nice weekend.


Are we sure it wasn’t some accident? Serious, I don’t think they’d do you dirty like that on purpose. Maybe mine just hasn’t been seen yet


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 17, 2021)

What is a trans woman? Seriously?


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol how's this even remotely fair?
> 
> I'm out, have a nice weekend.


You gotta be here at least 4 years before you can post chicks with dicks  Read current TOS.


----------



## ImpulsiveGrower (Sep 17, 2021)

420God said:


> What did you do today that you're proud of? Something at work, home, school, personal achievement, etc...
> 
> 
> Today I had gravel dropped off and I put in a new driveway. It was a lot of work but I got it done quicker than I thought I would.


Watered plants at my girls house, then out in my guerrilla patch, and now I’m going home to water for other grow. I need to get some automated watering going. Grabbed some McDonald’s too happy Friday! Here a picture of my 3 lemon kush clones in a 2x2 under 240watt kingbrite led.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 17, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Are we sure it wasn’t some accident? Serious, I don’t think they’d do you dirty like that on purpose. Maybe mine just hasn’t been seen yet


It was an accident.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was an accident.


I miss everything


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> It was an accident.


That what I figured. NO pic gets deleted THAT fast.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 17, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> That what I figured. NO pic gets deleted THAT fast.


----------



## raratt (Sep 17, 2021)

I accomplished hitting a trash can with the passenger rearview mirror and breaking it off bouncing it off the door in the process. Damn wasp came in the window and I was trying to get it off my leg.  At least I have collision insurance, $250 to me.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4989372


We weren't worried. In the 11 years I've been here, no one who has ever threatened to leave has ever actually left. Not one. No one gets out of TNT alive...


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 17, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> What is a trans woman? Seriously?


I sure as hell dont know but i dont ever want to offend anyone. Trans woman. Cool. Trans man? Cool. We used to say chick with a dick? Kinda rude but.
My sister is gay. I mean, lesbian? whatever. Honestly i don’t even know how to even mention it when talking about it to her. She’s married to another chick. I mean woman. Women? I don’t know shit but i always get in trouble talking about these things around her. I always say it the wrong way and i do not have a problem at all with people who are gay.
Allz I know is when i’m over there and her REALLY manly lesbian friends are there, especially this one in particular, she is very mean to me. She/he straight hates dudes. That’s not cool.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I sure as hell dont know but i dont ever want to offend anyone. Trans woman. Cool. Trans man? Cool. We used to say chick with a dick? Kinda rude but.
> My sister is gay. I mean, lesbian? whatever. Honestly i don’t even know how to even mention it when talking about it to her. She’s married to another chick. I mean woman. Women? I don’t know shit but i always get in trouble talking about these things around her. I always say it the wrong way and i do not have a problem at all with people who are gay.
> Allz I know is when i’m over there and her REALLY manly lesbian friends are there, especially this one in particular, she is very mean to me. She/he straight hates dudes. That’s not cool.


You are such a likable guy....her loss.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 17, 2021)

doublejj said:


> You are such a likable guy....her loss.


That same person tried to take over being the lead while moving my sister one time.

my brothers and I have moved everyone of our family members at least once. We usually have someone running the show in the moving truck. Whoever wants that fucked up job it’s theirs. We will switch positions too though. Anyways, she insisted on running the show. My brothers and I said ok no problem. Sweet!
After like 30min she started screaming and crying. Couldn’t handle it. So I took over. I think that’s why she mad. That was like 15 yrs ago.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 17, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> That same person tried to take over being the lead while moving my sister one time.
> 
> my brothers and I have moved everyone of our family members at least once. We usually have someone running the show in the moving truck. Whoever wants that fucked up job it’s theirs. We will switch positions too though. Anyways, she insisted on running the show. My brothers and I said ok no problem. Sweet!
> After like 30min she started screaming and crying. Couldn’t handle it. So I took over. I think that’s why she mad. That was like 15 yrs ago.


Some people want to be in charge. Some people can be in charge.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Some people want to be in charge. Some people can be in charge.


this is how I became the factory Superintendent...


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Some people want to be in charge. Some people can be in charge.


I was always steered towards running jobs. Just about every company i worked for. I was like, i’ll take over some shit but i ain’t down with laying mother fuckers off so no. I know people who love laying people off and they suck at running jobs. Power tripping mofos.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I was always steered towards running jobs. Just about every company i worked for. I was like, i’ll take over some shit but i ain’t down with laying mother fuckers off so no. I know people who love laying people off and they suck at running jobs. Power tripping mofos.


Supervision is my strength...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 17, 2021)

doublejj said:


> this is how I became the factory Superintendent...


And you only are when the help thinks they are. Mind your flock and you shall be rewarded. I accomplished.......................I better just plead the fifth. And I'm entitled to a fifth amendment?? Where's my fifth to make amends? 

Peace and humor all. Friday somewhere.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 17, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Supervision is my strength...


I’m actually really good at it too. Most people who know me would describe me as bossy. I must take the lead. Someones gotta. But i just suck at laying people off. I feel so bad when i’ve had to.
I’m a pussy


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 17, 2021)

i don't like laying or firing people either, but when you gotta do it, you gotta do it. Make me feel like a dick sometimes. Gotta do what you gotta do ya know


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 17, 2021)

Out of all my years in my trade i’ve only been technically laid off once. Jobs nearing end that shop will send me to another if no other work lined up with them, a big heads up is given amd i have another job lined up. Usually back to a shop i’ve worked for before.
The one time i got straight laid off was at the Capitola swim center. Was just me and one other dude. I was fucking hammered and walked a county building inspector through a bunch of shit.
The next day the company owner, small outfit from Turlok, came up to me and told me he had to lay me off because the inspector smelt booze on me. I said whaaaaaaaa? Should i roll my shit up right now? He said no. Not until you’re done building the crazy wave looking wall out front. I rolled my shit up a week later. Lmao. Had a job lined up.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 17, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i don't like laying or firing people either, but when you gotta do it, you gotta do it. Make me feel like a dick sometimes. Gotta do what you gotta do ya know


I always handed them cash for their hourly rate and felt bad until I had to repair the mornings waste. Charged the boss extra for that stuff. Always on site. Never in house. Bastard. LOL.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 17, 2021)

@Aeroknow she just sounds like a bitch to me.

I hate labels but if someone wants to label themselves, go for it.

I don’t understand the pronoun stuff either. Like calling themselves they/their. I don’t get it and it confuses me too. But it’s not for me to say.

I think porn confuses people. Juno doesn’t look like that now and I believe she’s a trans woman.

Everyone is different, thank God for that.

You’re a good man for even caring.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2021)

BudmanTX said:


> i don't like laying or firing people either, but when you gotta do it, you gotta do it. Make me feel like a dick sometimes. Gotta do what you gotta do ya know


It can get a little dicey when the guy you are letting go is in prison for killing the boss on his last job....people skills are essential in some work environments


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 17, 2021)

doublejj said:


> It's a little deicer when the guy you are letting go is a felon in prison for killing his boss on his last job....people skills are essential in some work environments


At least you had that knowledge. Poor supervisor's don't.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> At least you had that knowledge. Poor supervisor's don't.


the real problem is the guy they are likely to replace him with may be worse.....all the floor supervisors had access to inmate files.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 17, 2021)

doublejj said:


> the real problem is the guy they are likely to replace him with may be worse.....


I all too well know. Painting and construction for a too long. Have a Dry Wall Maul a boss should have as a hair piece. Mine! And some crazies. Glad for weed and no pee tests. Living due to wit, humor and honesty. 

I remember my still being the grunt.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I all too well know. Painting and construction for a too long. Have a Dry Wall Maul a boss should have as a hair piece. Mine! And some crazies. Glad for weed and no pee tests. Living due to wit, humor and honesty.
> 
> I remember my still being the grunt.
> 
> View attachment 4989458


there were 165 stabbings at Folsom my first year on the job...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2021)

doublejj said:


> there were 165 stabbings at Folsom my first year on the job...


and i supervised the metal shop.....


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 17, 2021)

doublejj said:


> there were 165 stabbings at Folsom my first year on the job...


Your honor? I would like to withdraw all preceding statements due to the the oppositions revelation of extenuating facts.
No logical response. TY.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 17, 2021)

doublejj said:


> and i supervised the metal shop.....


MR. Gertz?? LOL.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> MR. Gertz?? LOL.


 when did you get out?...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 17, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> We weren't worried. In the 11 years I've been here, no one who has ever threatened to leave has ever actually left. Not one. No one gets out of TNT alive...


I wouldn't quit and wish everyone a nice weekend! My rage quit would be memorably spectacular


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 17, 2021)

doublejj said:


> when did you get out?...


I have a social. How does one get out??


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wouldn't quit and wish everyone a nice weekend! My rage quit would be memorably spectacular


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I have a social. How does one get out??


??


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 17, 2021)

doublejj said:


> ??


And my bad. Just tossing darts for fun. That was not a double bull! Seen some certificates in my years. LOL.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## buckaclark (Sep 17, 2021)

Work
after one day of labor my mind and body begged for relief
on day two i knew it was the right thing to do
and on the third vanity and deceit seemed different side of the same stone
on the fourth i came to implore all shiftlessness as my body burned its clear fuel
and now , as i view my compatriots with a jaundiced eye
I realize i am the machine


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 17, 2021)

Whaaa?
Have you been trying to keep up on dabs with Meta?


----------



## buckaclark (Sep 17, 2021)

Meta roasted me and the dabs


----------



## buckaclark (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Metasynth (Sep 17, 2021)

Who da fuk is this guy? ^^^^^


----------



## buckaclark (Sep 17, 2021)

Why would you care if the content sucks


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 17, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I all too well know. Painting and construction for a too long. Have a Dry Wall Maul a boss should have as a hair piece. Mine! And some crazies. Glad for weed and no pee tests. Living due to wit, humor and honesty.
> 
> I remember my still being the grunt.
> 
> View attachment 4989458


That KIND of looks like the axe i yield

if this motherfucker aint hanging from my bags it’s a stupid drywall axe or a framing hammer


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 17, 2021)

buckaclark said:


> Why would you care if the content sucks


I don't, that's just how i greet new people. Thick skin goes far here


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 17, 2021)

Also, vegetarian mushroom stroganoff for dinner tonight.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 17, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Also, vegetarian mushroom stroganoff for dinner tonight.


Steak and coors lite here

still on a diet


----------



## buckaclark (Sep 17, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Also, vegetarian mushroom stroganoff for dinner tonight.


fair enough


----------



## buckaclark (Sep 17, 2021)

Elk cutlets and 1 this morning sausage (yes it was left out)


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 17, 2021)

doublejj said:


> there were 165 stabbings at Folsom my first year on the job...



You're pretty clever to get away with stabbing so many people


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 17, 2021)

Paul Drake said:


> @Aeroknow she just sounds like a bitch to me.
> 
> I hate labels but if someone wants to label themselves, go for it.
> 
> ...


So
If you don’t mind. What is the proper way to say ur gay to your sister? Gay? Lesbian?

little history here. My sister lived in the gayest place on earth for like 15 yrs. the Castro district. I’ve dated chicks in the city almost married one of them. One of them had a gay uncle we would party all over the city. He actually liked being called a bitch. My girlfriend no. But we would be partying. They would get to talking, tooooo much and i would be like, all in fun mind you, look at you two. Acting like a couple bitches and he loved it. She did too in that scenario. I would never call her a bitch. That dude was such a cool mofo


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> You're pretty clever to get away with stabbing so many people


my crew were pros


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 17, 2021)

This sink costed 1700
Some retard i know bought it for their kitchen








Yeah dual bowl. He’s a total asshole


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 17, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> That KIND of looks like the axe i yield
> View attachment 4989525
> if this motherfucker aint hanging from my bags it’s a stupid drywall axe or a framing hammer


Never "Yield" your ax, always Wield it into your enemy's skull.
Edit: Or into the guy that bought that sink.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 17, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> That KIND of looks like the axe i yield
> View attachment 4989525
> if this motherfucker aint hanging from my bags it’s a stupid drywall axe or a framing hammer


Cabinets going up....Sweet!

When is the hopeful move in date?


Aeroknow said:


> This sink costed 1700View attachment 4989535
> Some retard i know bought it for their kitchen
> 
> 
> ...


Crazy prices....OSB was back down to $14 a sheet here,


----------



## buckaclark (Sep 17, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> So
> If you don’t mind. What is the proper way to say ur gay to your sister? Gay? Lesbian?
> 
> little history here. My sister lived in the gayest place on earth for like 15 yrs. the Castro district. I’ve dated chicks in the city almost married one of them. One of them had a gay uncle we would party all over the city. He actually liked being called a bitch. My girlfriend no. But we would be partying. They would get to talking, tooooo much and i would be like, all in fun mind you, look at you two. Acting like a couple bitches and he loved it. She did too in that scenario. I would never call her a bitch. That dude was such a cool mofo


man be sure to pinch everyones as


Aeroknow said:


> So
> If you don’t mind. What is the proper way to say ur gay to your sister? Gay? Lesbian?
> 
> little history here. My sister lived in the gayest place on earth for like 15 yrs. the Castro district. I’ve dated chicks in the city almost married one of them. One of them had a gay uncle we would party all over the city. He actually liked being called a bitch. My girlfriend no. But we would be partying. They would get to talking, tooooo much and i would be like, all in fun mind you, look at you two. Acting like a couple bitches and he loved it. She did too in that scenario. I would never call her a bitch. That dude was such a cool mofo


she already knows but is dismayed by youre delays she loves you but also wants to get on with her reality .respect her and blurt it all out including the other underlying issues for gods sake


----------



## buckaclark (Sep 17, 2021)

buckaclark said:


> man be sure to pinch everyones as
> 
> she already knows but is dismayed by youre delays she loves you but also wants to get on with her reality .respect her and blurt it all out including the other underlying issues for gods sake


oops you got the rough and the finished draft you chose


----------



## buckaclark (Sep 17, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Cabinets going up....Sweet!
> 
> When is the hopeful move in date?
> 
> ...


Thats no life for a person manfredo seek your exit strategy pronto


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 17, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> So
> If you don’t mind. What is the proper way to say ur gay to your sister? Gay? Lesbian?
> 
> little history here. My sister lived in the gayest place on earth for like 15 yrs. the Castro district. I’ve dated chicks in the city almost married one of them. One of them had a gay uncle we would party all over the city. He actually liked being called a bitch. My girlfriend no. But we would be partying. They would get to talking, tooooo much and i would be like, all in fun mind you, look at you two. Acting like a couple bitches and he loved it. She did too in that scenario. I would never call her a bitch. That dude was such a cool mofo


About 35 years ago my brother said “I just want you to know that if you’re gay or a lesbian or whatever, it’s cool with me.”
I said thanks and we both laughed because he was helping me move from a chicks house.
He said you weren’t with XYZ (where I was moving from) were you and I said oh hell no, ABC. He said alright wtg and we high fives.
I would honestly just ask her what she’d rather hear or be called. Probably just sister.


ps he’s my younger brother


----------



## buckaclark (Sep 17, 2021)

you can always do one thing at a time


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> This sink costed 1700View attachment 4989535
> Some retard i know bought it for their kitchen
> 
> 
> ...


we'll roast a pig when you get it finished.....


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 17, 2021)

doublejj said:


> we'll roast a pig when you get it finished.....


Lets do that crab rockfish potluck trip again this thanksgiving that was so rudely canceled last time. cause the fire
Bbq? Lemme know when. I’m always down.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 17, 2021)

doublejj said:


> we'll roast a pig when you get it finished.....


I’ve been scoping out some new sturgeon/deep sea rod and reels.
lost all those i had. But lets do it dude. Seriously


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 17, 2021)

I had shit loads of live bait rigs i had made ready to catch the biggest lings on the boat last time. Fucking lame


----------



## Mohican (Sep 18, 2021)

Took some pictures of the inmates through the bars:





It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas hm hmm hm hm hmm

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 18, 2021)

Made butter for the first time and I think I fucked it up... It looks nothing like any of the stuff that other people have made,and I'm feeling like an idiot because it looks like I wasted so much,my time included... All of the stuff at the bottom is no good/ unusable???


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 18, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Made butter for the first time and I think I fucked it up... It looks nothing like any of the stuff that other people have made,and I'm feeling like an idiot because it looks like I wasted so much,my time included... All of the stuff at the bottom is no good/ unusable???View attachment 4990035View attachment 4990036


If that's totally solid......the top is oil and fats, bottom discard. You'll see on the bottom of the fats it will have a sludge type of layer.....some plant matter and water and fats.....just wash that off. You can reheat those fats in fresh water then let sit again to solidify. That will refine your budder and be cleaner.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> If that's totally solid......the top is oil and fats, bottom discard. You'll see on the bottom of the fats it will have a sludge type of layer.....some plant matter and water and fats.....just wash that off. You can reheat those fats in fresh water then let sit again to solidify. That will refine your budder and be cleaner.


So would you say that I added too much water???


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> If that's totally solid......the top is oil and fats, bottom discard. You'll see on the bottom of the fats it will have a sludge type of layer.....some plant matter and water and fats.....just wash that off. You can reheat those fats in fresh water then let sit again to solidify. That will refine your budder and be cleaner.


Ohhhhh


----------



## raratt (Sep 18, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> So would you say that I added too much water???


I would say no, the fats will always float on top of the water, the water also helps regulate the temp.
PS, THC is not water soluble.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 18, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> So would you say that I added too much water???


No


----------



## Rurumo (Sep 18, 2021)

I discovered my first spider mite outbreak in over a decade. I got covid two months ago, and got sloppy. I didn't do my IPM for a month, then I half assed it for another 6 weeks, that's all it took...grrrr. So today I took my mommies outside, dumped a couple I no longer wanted, sprayed out my tent with citric acid solution, and just hosed it down from top to bottom with the citric acid, then I root drenched with neem. I'll do that over and over again probably every other day for the next two weeks and hopefully I will emerge victorious. It was a VERY mild infestation. I'm tired now...


----------



## raratt (Sep 18, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> I discovered my first spider mite outbreak in over a decade. I got covid two months ago, and got sloppy. I didn't do my IPM for a month, then I half assed it for another 6 weeks, that's all it took...grrrr. So today I took my mommies outside, dumped a couple I no longer wanted, sprayed out my tent with citric acid solution, and just hosed it down from top to bottom with the citric acid, then I root drenched with neem. I'll do that over and over again probably every other day for the next two weeks and hopefully I will emerge victorious. It was a VERY mild infestation. I'm tired now...


They are evil little bastards.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> I would say no, the fats will always float on top of the water, the water also helps regulate the temp.
> PS, THC is not water soluble.


The water is a buffer in a few different ways. It also helps with keeping plant matter from mixing as much with the fats.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 18, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Ohhhhh


Did you decarb?


----------



## lokie (Sep 18, 2021)

8 oz Everclear
1 oz Snotemple whole buds
3 months cold filtered. 







Behold my small potent Balls.



Starting experimental dose, 1 ml. sublingual.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> We weren't worried. In the 11 years I've been here, no one who has ever threatened to leave has ever actually left. Not one. No one gets out of TNT alive...


To be fair some are shown the door, several times.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> To be fair some are shown the door, several times.









curious2garden said:


> To be fair some are shown the door, several times.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 18, 2021)

Got stoned at a harbor, then smoked hash and watched the tide yesterday.
Found my old tree in a blueberry field but couldn't get to it, beavers flooded out the trail. Water is up 6+ ft in 2 yrs.
First colors of Autumn are beginning.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 18, 2021)

Got next weeks morning coffee spots picked out.
Usually park at the coast, coffee& toast, hike up to a ridge or overlook for bag lunch, back to camp for dinner.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 18, 2021)

A couple steps closer to infused carbonated beverage.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 18, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> A couple steps closer to infused carbonated beverage.
> 
> View attachment 4990305



Mountain Don't


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 18, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Mountain Don't



It's Sativa, so I'm going with Cann-Do!


----------



## ANC (Sep 19, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> This sink costed 1700View attachment 4989535
> Some retard i know bought it for their kitchen
> 
> 
> ...


THose sinks are dumb, I don't know why it is such a fad, they all crack or craze eventually. It is overkill with everyone having dishwashers these days anyway (In the I have a farmhouse sink income range)


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 19, 2021)

ANC said:


> THose sinks are dumb, I don't know why it is such a fad, they all crack or craze eventually. It is overkill with everyone having dishwashers these days anyway (In the I have a farmhouse sink income range)


Yeah everyones got dishwashers these days but people like me still stack there dishes, after rinsing, in the sink before loading them up into the dishwasher. Gotta have a decent size sink to wash pots pans too. Mine is 36”. It’s pretty big. Even with it being a dual bowl i’ll still have zero problem washing pots and pans in there 
I like the way they look. There’s a few benefits they offer like being able to be closer to the sink.
This mother fucker better not crack. It’s cast iron. Heavy mofo!


----------



## ANC (Sep 19, 2021)

Talking about cracks, I opened up a small crack in the plaster (brick walls) that ran almost the entire length from the pipe to the door, then filled it, but didn't like how the repaired crack seemed obvious, So I just skimmed a line over it all around the house catching all the filled cracks as I went around the back too, Still needs painting but still a million small and big jobs, I also installed that door and glass.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 19, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah everyones got dishwashers these days but people like me still stack there dishes, after rinsing, in the sink before loading them up into the dishwasher. Gotta have a decent size sink to wash pots pans too. Mine is 36”. It’s pretty big. Even with it being a dual bowl i’ll still have zero problem washing pots and pans in there
> I like the way they look. There’s a few benefits they offer like being able to be closer to the sink.
> This mother fucker better not crack. It’s cast iron. Heavy mofo!


The very first house I renovated, my gf's dad worked in plumbing and got me everything his cost, so I ordered all better quality stuff. I got a Kohler cast iron double basin sink and I remember it was $300...a lot of money back then....and it was warped. They replaced it of course, but yeah it was super heavy duty and I bet still looks like great 35 years later.

I'm up in the air on the farmhouse style...I have never used one. Definitely has more flair than a double basin stainless steel. I bet it'll pop when done!

Just don't chip it!


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 19, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The very first house I renovated, my gf's dad worked in plumbing and got me everything his cost, so I ordered all better quality stuff. I got a Kohler cast iron double basin sink and I remember it was $300...a lot of money back then....and it was warped. They replaced it of course, but yeah it was super heavy duty and I bet still looks like great 35 years later.
> 
> I'm up in the air on the farmhouse style...I have never used one. Definitely has more flair than a double basin stainless steel. I bet it'll pop when done!
> 
> Just don't chip it!


Don’t ask me why i went with a cast iron tub in the smaller bathroom! Kohler, like my sink. Holy hell was that a bitch getting it in there.
Which btw i looked back and my sink was actually $1500 not $1700. Still expensive imo. But yeah, i think it will def pop. I’m building for me but also with selling in mind. Not spec home kind of thing but not so custom that shit will turn off certain buyers. Know what i mean? When i want to sell, i want it sold. You want the woman walking in and falling in love with the kitchen and the baths. I’ll do up my shop and the guy will jizz in his pants and they’ll put in an offer above asking right then and there.

thats the plan lol.


----------



## ANC (Sep 20, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Don’t ask me why i went with a cast iron tub in the smaller bathroom! Kohler, like my sink. Holy hell was that a bitch getting it in there.
> Which btw i looked back and my sink was actually $1500 not $1700. Still expensive imo. But yeah, i think it will def pop. I’m building for me but also with selling in mind. Not spec home kind of thing but not so custom that shit will turn off certain buyers. Know what i mean? When i want to sell, i want it sold. You want the woman walking in and falling in love with the kitchen and the baths. I’ll do up my shop and the guy will jizz in his pants and they’ll put in an offer above asking right then and there.
> 
> thats the plan lol.


Cast iron tub isn't usually a one-man installation job
I know what you are saying about appealing to the women, cause the house is their workshop, they need to know the facilities function efficiently and they like a new bathroom. My cape town house has the smallest bathroom in the world I think and it is still costing a fortune redoing it now.

Flooring is another thing that can make a house... Doing uniform vinyl plank throughout the whole house...


----------



## manfredo (Sep 20, 2021)

I got all the rotten trim and siding replaced / repaired on my garage, and it's ready to caulk and paint... That's been bugging me since last winter when I tore a piece of trim off with my plow...oops!

One project done, 47 more before winter...It seems like anyways. Nice to be working on my own house for a change though. 

And got my girls on 12/12 now...which reminds me, It's Regalia day!


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 20, 2021)

ANC said:


> Cast iron tub isn't usually a one-man installation job
> I know what you are saying about appealing to the women, cause the house is their workshop, they need to know the facilities function efficiently and they like a new bathroom. My cape town house has the smallest bathroom in the world I think and it is still costing a fortune redoing it now.
> 
> Flooring is another thing that can make a house... Doing uniform vinyl plank throughout the whole house...


I just couldn’t do vinyl plank. Just like i’ve done on a few of my homes I going with an engineered hardwood. Everywhere except the bathrooms and laundry room. Those rooms will be tile


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2021)

Who's hungry? I'm trying this one out  








Texan-style sausage rolls with jalapeño and cheddar – Jess Pryles


The classic Aussie sausage roll gets a Texan twist with this all-beef version, studded with fresh jalapeño and cheddar chunks.




jesspryles.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2021)

raratt said:


>


Only thing we added as a dry ranch seasoning.....not much.


Seriously keeping that recipe idea! Little change here and there.....very versatile, pretty easy and really good


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 4991723


I ran out of hotdog buns so i microwaved 3 beef franks rolled up in flour tortillas. Dipped in mustard and ketchup. And a big tall glass of lactose free milk.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 20, 2021)

I made a big stinky egg salad sandwich....Good but the whole house stinks!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 20, 2021)

Partner out did herself today. Gluten free, vegan cheese and chicken enchiladas. Fresh salsa made from our garden. So good!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 20, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah everyones got dishwashers these days but people like me still stack there dishes, after rinsing, in the sink before loading them up into the dishwasher. Gotta have a decent size sink to wash pots pans too. Mine is 36”. It’s pretty big. Even with it being a dual bowl i’ll still have zero problem washing pots and pans in there
> I like the way they look. There’s a few benefits they offer like being able to be closer to the sink.
> This mother fucker better not crack. It’s cast iron. Heavy mofo!


Picture?


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 21, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Picture?


It’s like this








KOHLER Whitehaven Smart Divide Farmhouse Apron-Front Cast Iron 36 in. Double Basin Kitchen Sink in Biscuit K-6427-96 - The Home Depot


The Whitehaven apron-front kitchen sink features a streamlined and versatile farmhouse style to complement any decor. The Self-Trimming design requires only a simple rough cut, overlapping the cabinet



www.homedepot.com





I got the stainless grates for both bowls too.
I haven’t installed it yet. Just took it out of the box to make sure I framed the lower cabinet correctly before we start painting the cabinets.


----------



## raratt (Sep 21, 2021)

Have to go get an estimate to get my car fixed this afternoon. I don't know why I just can't take it to them and drop it off to get fixed, the insurance is covering it. Might go by the fish store and get some new members for my new aquarium, and might as well stop by KFC since I'm in the area.
Mornin.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> Have to go get an estimate to get my car fixed this afternoon. I don't know why I just can't take it to them and drop it off to get fixed, the insurance is covering it. Might go by the fish store and get some new members for my new aquarium, and might as well stop by KFC since I'm in the area.
> Mornin.


I need another tank for hospital/quarantine situations.
I can't afford risking buying a fish & dropping it in with the existing crew, our petco is not exactly staffed with knowledgeable fish people.
"Oh, you want the blue one?" as I'm pointing at a Frontosa.


----------



## raratt (Sep 21, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I need another tank for hospital/quarantine situations.
> I can't afford risking buying a fish & dropping it in with the existing crew, our petco is not exactly staffed with knowledgeable fish people.
> "Oh, you want the blue one?" as I'm pointing at a Frontosa.


I wanted a male and female platy and the kid was arguing with me about which is which because "his manager" taught him. I said you have a phone, look up gonopodium. He just looked at me like I was stupid. Should have asked him if the girls he dates had appendages.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 21, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I need another tank for hospital/quarantine situations.
> I can't afford risking buying a fish & dropping it in with the existing crew, our petco is not exactly staffed with knowledgeable fish people.
> "Oh, you want the blue one?" as I'm pointing at a Frontosa.


I have too many tanks. They’re everywhere…wish I could ship them easily


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Sep 21, 2021)

Think i heard 5 stripe frontosa was more desirable. Have seen red tinged ones that were pricey


----------



## raratt (Sep 21, 2021)

I picked up some more neons, can't have too many IMO, got a pair of platys, and a couple South American tetra's. Picked up a couple new fake plants since the others were falling apart.
Estimate for the car is $1100+. Oops.
KFC and beer is in the fridge.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Sep 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> I picked up some more neons, can't have too many IMO, got a pair of platys, and a couple South American tetra's. Picked up a couple new fake plants since the others were falling apart.
> Estimate for the car is $1100+. Oops.
> KFC and beer is in the fridge.


Community tanks are fun throw a 1.2mf pair of rainbow fish, tiger loach red tail shark combo are cool. Had a clown loach throuh several tanks and years. Haha grab a raphael catfish when you thought you had a decomishned tank after weeks. Lifted a rock, fucker barbed me in the dark and i flew back like trying to climb through a electric fence.


----------



## raratt (Sep 21, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Community tanks are fun throw a 1.2mf pair of rainbow fish, tiger loach red tail shark combo are cool. Had a clown loach throuh several tanks and years. Haha grab a raphael catfish when you thought you had a decomishned tank after weeks. Lifted a rock, fucker barbed me in the dark and i flew back like trying to climb through a electric fence.


Wife doesn't like loaches, she says they look like snakes...lol.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Sep 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> Wife doesn't like loaches, she says they look like snakes...lol.


Then get a dozen kuli loaches. . . . How many more inches you wanna fit. I know it depends on schooling and fish to fish. Blow it up with the neon, cardinal next size up schooling fish, groups of em. Sounds like your already going that way


----------



## raratt (Sep 21, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Then get a dozen kuli loaches. . . . How many more inches you wanna fit. I know it depends on schooling and fish to fish. Blow it up with the neon, cardinal next size up schooling fish, groups of em. Sounds like your already going that way


They had some silver mollies that looked nice but I'm hesitant with the new tank to get a bunch more fish. I'm kinda waiting for it to get settled in and see if I have any losses. I enjoyed fancy guppies before, had a tank full at one time.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Sep 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> They had some silver mollies that looked nice but I'm hesitant with the new tank to get a bunch more fish. I'm kinda waiting for it to get settled in and see if I have any losses. I enjoyed fancy guppies before, had a tank full at one time.


Was just going to mention ive wanted to do a fat tank of guppies. 50+, would be cool to isolate the traits you like, like some things. But chinese have been doing koi since forever


----------



## raratt (Sep 21, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Was just going to mention ive wanted to do a fat tank of guppies. 50+, would be cool to isolate the traits you like, like some things. But chinese have been doing koi since forever


I had some cobra guppies at one time, they look cool.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Sep 21, 2021)

Use feeder fish to get your bioactity if you dont have a safe used filter. Petco petsmart walmart, please no, will have seperated or most running off the same pump same filter, by the quadron. If you see a fish with ick in one tank, bacteria/ virus in the rest likely. Way i always checked.


----------



## raratt (Sep 21, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Use feeder fish to get your bioactity if you dont have a safe used filter. Petco petsmart walmart, please no, will have seperated or most running off the same pump same filter, by the quadron. If you see a fish with ick in one tank, bacteria/ virus in the rest likely. Way i always checked.


I added a new tank setup mixture with beneficial bacteria in it. I think even the private pet store I go to has a common water supply, haven't asked.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 21, 2021)

I tried doing a tank back 20 years ago, but the water kept getting dark on me. I moved it a few times thinking it was getting too much sun, and then it sprung a leak. That ended my fish tanking.

They do take more work than I expected for sure, and mine was just a 30 gallon.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Sep 21, 2021)

raratt said:


> I added a new tank setup mixture with beneficial bacteria in it. I think even the private pet store I go to has a common water supply, haven't asked.


Cool, baby guppies are sold as feeders, usually before males show color or are picked out..


----------



## raratt (Sep 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I tried doing a tank back 20 years ago, but the water kept getting dark on me. I moved it a few times thinking it was getting too much sun, and then it sprung a leak. That ended my fish tanking.
> 
> They do take more work than I expected for sure, and mine was just a 30 gallon.


Mine is 29.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2021)

Took the Silverado in to the transmission shop and just like i knew, needs a rebuild. Straight up almost completely lost reverse. 3800 bucks with a new torque converter upgrade. This 4L80e made it 350K miles and i put that mofo through some shit. Not bad i guess but it’s still kinda hard to throw that much at a truck i bought new in ‘03. Straight up married to this thing. But i repowered it right before the fire. New transfer case(upgraded kind)as of 6 months. Fuck it. Cheaper to keep em. I just wished I understood the concept before getting divorced. I totally get it now.l won’t make that mistake again


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2021)

Still working though. Just put up the first can light trim. It’s an easy one but you gotta start somewhere. I got 29 gimbal ones on the vaulted ceilings i’m getting warmed up for. Somewhere around 55 of them total. Just in the house! Shit loads on the exterior lids too

the fire sprinkler guy, my buddy, comes tomorrow to do all his finish crap
Still waiting to score a bunch of arc fault breakers i need so my brother or me can finally finish powering shit up


----------



## raratt (Sep 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Still working though. Just put up the first can light trim. It’s an easy one but you gotta start somewhere. I got 29 gimbal ones on the vaulted ceilings i’m getting warmed up for. Somewhere around 55 of them total. Just in the house! Shit loads on the exterior lids too
> View attachment 4993023
> the fire sprinkler guy, my buddy, comes tomorrow to do all his finish crap
> Still waiting to score a bunch of arc fault breakers i need so my brother or me can finally finish powering shit up


Home Depot up there doesn't have them?


----------



## raratt (Sep 22, 2021)

Groceries bought and put away and the beer shelf is happy. Need to go get an afternoon snack, but I think I will sit for awhile. They wanted $17+ a pound for rib steaks.  Porterhouse was $10, I can handle that. Ahi went up to over $8 a pound also.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> Home Depot up there doesn't have them?


Nope. Only the gfi/af


raratt said:


> Home Depot up there doesn't have them?


nope. Only the afci/gfci combined ones.
I like gfi protecting the circuits they need to. Where you can trip the outlet within the room the gfi tripped. Those circuits also need arc fault protection per 2019 code. You really don’t want them both on a combo breaker. You can, but i’d rather not. Plus ALL the other circuits that do not need gfci protection.
they now make arc fault trippin outlets, like your regular old gfi outlets that you can put in on the first outlet of a circuit but no thanks.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2021)

@raratt to make it more fucked up.
Eaton/cutler hammer type panels that take BR breakers they have two different types now. A plug on type which is newer. The neutral is also brought down in between the buss bar and where the breakers clip in. Those BRP afci breakers click on to that extra neutral bar, simplifying the wiring in the panel. You don’t need to run the hot and the neutral to the breaker AND and the white curly wire off the breaker to the neutral bar like the “older” ones

those breakers are fucking impossible to source right now. You can still use the other ones on the newer eaton panels though. I’m still trying to score those older ones. Fucking covid.


----------



## raratt (Sep 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Only the afci/gfci combined ones.





https://www.lowes.com/search?searchTerm=arc+fault+breakers


----------



## raratt (Sep 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> @raratt to make it more fucked up.
> Eaton/cutler hammer type panels that take BR breakers they have two different types now. A plug on type which is newer. The neutral is also brought down in between the buss bar and where the breakers clip in. Those BRP afci breakers click on to that extra neutral bar, simplifying the wiring in the panel. You don’t need to run the hot and the neutral to the breaker AND and the white curly wire off the breaker to the neutral bar like the “older” ones
> 
> those breakers are fucking impossible to source right now. You can still use the other ones on the newer eaton panels though. I’m still trying to score those older ones. Fucking covid.


What are Homeline boxes?


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> What are Homeline boxes?


Square D home line
The newer eaton panels take the newer plug on type br(p) arc fault breakers. But you can still use the older.


----------



## raratt (Sep 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Square D home line
> The newer eaton panels take the newer plug on type br(p) arc fault breakers. But you can still use the older.
> View attachment 4993070


HD down here only has a few of any type on hand. Lowes has a lot more.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> https://www.lowes.com/search?searchTerm=arc+fault+breakers


They got square D homeline and GE only. The only eaton br type they got are the plug on type but they are also only the combined gfi/afi


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> HD down here only has a few of any type on hand. Lowes has a lot more.


I am a lowes and home depot shopper  i should be sponsored by both.
When i just dropped off my truck in YC i also went to HD and lowes. Its non-stop

i got the breakers i needed coming soon from my local elec distributor


----------



## raratt (Sep 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I am a lowes and home depot shopper  i should be sponsored by both.
> When i just dropped off my truck in YC i also went to HD and lowes. Its non-stop
> 
> i got the breakers i needed coming soon from my local elec distributor


Good thing I never did this for a living...lol. I guess if I did I would know that stuff though.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I am a lowes and home depot shopper  i should be sponsored by both.
> When i just dropped off my truck in YC i also went to HD and lowes. Its non-stop
> 
> i got the breakers i needed coming soon from my local elec distributor


I wish we had a hd close enough to just pick it up. No Lowes here too.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> Good thing I never did this for a living...lol. I guess if I did I would know that stuff though.


Online, bastards are raping mother fuckers if they need those breakers in demand right now. Fucking bullshit


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I wish we had a hd close enough to just pick it up. No Lowes here too.


When i was up in paradise i could drive right down to Chico and figure shit out between the two plus we had a killer ACE hardware up there. The town i live in now only has a HD and a smaller ACE hardware. So i gotta drive to either chico or another town to catch em both and get, usually, everything i need.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> Good thing I never did this for a living...lol. I guess if I did I would know that stuff though.


I shit you not. I just realized i had a voicemail from the elec shop. My breakers are in


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2021)

Mother fucker son a bitch cunting whore bastard fucker.
I just checked amazon. They got them right now. Fucking joke. Fuckers were trying to get 75-100 per i sware to god just a few days ago when i tried last. Wow





Eaton BRN120AF Breaker, 20A, 1P, 120/240V, 10 kAIC, Type BR Combo AFCI - - Amazon.com


Eaton BRN120AF Breaker, 20A, 1P, 120/240V, 10 kAIC, Type BR Combo AFCI - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com




Thats a good price too. I just paid 50 per. And thats with elec distributer shops rape you
@raratt combo means just that the afci protects in 4-5 different ways. Not to be confused with the ones that do both dual functions afci and gfci


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Online, bastards are raping mother fuckers if they need those breakers in demand right now. Fucking bullshit


I'm putting a double in my box so I don't have to do a sub panel right now. I just need one more breaker but was going to do a sub to make everything else smarter.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> When i was up in paradise i could drive right down to Chico and figure shit out between the two plus we had a killer ACE hardware up there. The town i live in now only has a HD and a smaller ACE hardware. So i gotta drive to either chico or another town to catch em both and get, usually, everything i need.


I have a small ace. And a bunch of really nice lumber yards......but $$$$$ Anything else is online.


----------



## raratt (Sep 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I just checked amazon.


So did I, lol.


----------



## raratt (Sep 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> killer ACE hardware up there.


I remember that store.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> Groceries bought and put away and the beer shelf is happy. Need to go get an afternoon snack, but I think I will sit for awhile. They wanted $17+ a pound for rib steaks.  Porterhouse was $10, I can handle that. Ahi went up to over $8 a pound also.


Same thing here basically...Rib eyes were $18.99 a lb. and porterhouses were $10.99 Basically double from last year. I've been buying porterhouses too...Not one ribeye all year. Someone is screwing us!!! Freaking sausage is $5 a lb now. A whole lot of people are going to be on welfare soon! Even meatloaf mix was $7 a lb.

I'm really thinking a beef cow out back would solve this dilemma!


----------



## raratt (Sep 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> meatloaf mix


What's that? We just use hamburger.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> What's that? We just use hamburger.


+ Pork and/or lamb. Just a little pork is nice


----------



## manfredo (Sep 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> I remember that store.


We have a great Ace Hardware store too, with a couple of retired plumbers that work there, and they stock a lot of parts for old faucets and such that no one else does. They have saved me many times!



raratt said:


> What's that? We just use hamburger.


 This one is beef, pork, and veal, 1/3 each it says. Gives it a little more flavor I think.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> I remember that store.


Its still there


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2021)

@raratt when you went up there last did you go up skyway or clark?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> We have a great Ace Hardware store too, with a couple of retired plumbers that work there, and they stock a lot of parts for old faucets and such that no one else does. They have saved me many times!
> 
> 
> This one is beef, pork, and veal, 1/3 each it says. Gives it a little more flavor I think.


Ah maybe that's what it is! Veal. I just picked up a bunch of lamb from a friend that has a cheese company. Probably why it's on the brain


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> + Pork and/or lamb. Just a little pork is nice


Back when it was still ok, 2 parts beef 1part pork and 1 part veal. Ain’t seen veal in years.


----------



## raratt (Sep 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> @raratt when you went up there last did you go up skyway or clark?


Clark.


----------



## raratt (Sep 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Its still there


The Mrs said they rebuilt it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> The Mrs said they rebuilt it.


Nope. It survived. Lots of people took shelter in the parking lot just like up at Kmart


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> Clark.


Then you passed right by my subaru outback that rudy smashed into another truck during the fiasco. It’s still there bro lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2021)

My niece ditched her truck about a 1/4 mile after kmart down clark. Ran out of gas. Ran for her life. Was picked up by someone else getting the fuck out. I had no idea that was going on while i was dealing with my own hell


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2021)

Sorry guys. No more talk of that shit from me.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2021)

How bout them niners! Fuck an A
Shit. How bout them Giants! Fuck yeah

fuck you Dodgers


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> How bout them niners! Fuck an A
> Shit. How bout them Giants! Fuck yeah
> 
> fuck you Dodgers


Other thread is cars.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Ah maybe that's what it is! Veal. I just picked up a bunch of lamb from a friend that has a cheese company. Probably why it's on the brain


My Ex.
Her parents were/are the most liberal people you could ever meet. Her mom on their vanagon had a bumper sticker that said stop factory farming boycott veal.

my ex voted for trump. Wtf. I am a union tradesman. I always figured she was a dem.

sorry didn’t mean to make this political. Please ban me. @sunni

*dont


----------



## raratt (Sep 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Please ban me. @sunni
> 
> *dont


Face it, you just want her to spank you.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> Face it, you just want her to spank you.


I have to see her everytime i go up to my daughters.
Never have once tried to remember of the times she used to spank me


----------



## raratt (Sep 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I have to see her everytime i go up to my daughters.
> Never have once tried to remember of the times she used to spank me


I was talking about Sunni...lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> I was talking about Sunni...lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2021)

This is how anal i am.
I subbed out the taping texture like a dumb ass i guess. Still getting it right.

i’m kinda picky you might think. I am. Just did that so i can be done with painting tomorrow


----------



## raratt (Sep 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> This is how anal i am.
> I subbed out the taping texture like a dumb ass i guess. Still getting it right.
> View attachment 4993139View attachment 4993140View attachment 4993141
> i’m kinda picky you might think. I am


Overspray?


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> Overspray?


No. Fucking hack tapers


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2021)

Not hack. But


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Sep 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Not hack. But


Lack of attention to detail.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> Lack of attention to detail.


Lack of something....


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2021)

Damn I hope you didn't do that @Aeroknow 


Did you?


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn I hope you didn't do that @Aeroknow
> 
> 
> Did you?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


>


Oh


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> Groceries bought and put away and the beer shelf is happy. Need to go get an afternoon snack, but I think I will sit for awhile. They wanted $17+ a pound for rib steaks.  Porterhouse was $10, I can handle that. Ahi went up to over $8 a pound also.


I need to go to the commissary tomorrow and I haven't made a list. I also need to go to the exchange and try to figure out what a toddler would like. My friend is suggesting a drum set.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I need to go to the commissary tomorrow and I haven't made a list. I also need to go to the exchange and try to figure out what a toddler would like. My friend is suggesting a drum set.


And small toys that can make you cry when you step on them....... quietly so you don't wake anyone up.....


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I need to go to the commissary tomorrow and I haven't made a list. I also need to go to the exchange and try to figure out what a toddler would like. My friend is suggesting a drum set.


Something involving chemistry, or welding.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Something involving chemistry, or welding.


I got this!


----------



## manfredo (Sep 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> + Pork and/or lamb. Just a little pork is nice


The other grocery I go to does have it with lamb...I thought this was too til I read the label closer at home. It was pretty tasty.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The other grocery I go to does have it with lamb...I thought this was too til I read the label closer at home. It was pretty tasty.


I recently spoke to my sister about lamb and that muttony tang. She was all ew.
I was all (silken croon) tell me more sweetie.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The other grocery I go to does have it with lamb...I thought this was too til I read the label closer at home. It was pretty tasty.


I just make what's in front of me. 


We made a nice chicken parm tonight. I did the sauce and she did the chicken. No pics but it was some good stuff


----------



## manfredo (Sep 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Lack of something....


they may have been low on meth that day


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2021)

had steak tonight. Tbone. Mashed potatoes and beans.
Bout to finish this and go to sleep


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> had steak tonight. Tbone. Mashed potatoes and beans.
> Bout to finish this and go to sleep
> View attachment 4993176


Yeah, that's nice!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> had steak tonight. Tbone. Mashed potatoes and beans.
> Bout to finish this and go to sleep
> View attachment 4993176


I am so very curious about that round thing at upper right.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, that's nice!


I lied. I only ate 1/3 of that ice cream. I’m out.
I ran out of tums last night. If i mack this whole thing down this late i’ll wake up at 2am not being able to breath because i inhaled acid and i might just die. Pussy i am.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I am so very curious about that round thing at upper right.


 this thing?


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> this thing?
> View attachment 4993181


Yes! Pupper pad


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 22, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> had steak tonight. Tbone. Mashed potatoes and beans.
> Bout to finish this and go to sleep
> View attachment 4993176


i'm fucking addicted to talenti, the sea salt caramel is so fucking good.....i tried that raspberry...it's ok, but the Madagascar vanilla bean is better, and so is the chocolate peanutbutter cup


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm fucking addicted to talenti, the sea salt caramel is so fucking good.....i tried that raspberry...it's ok, but the Madagascar vanilla bean is better, and so is the chocolate peanutbutter cup


Their pistachio is the best imo.
I got all kinds of flavors in the freezer


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 22, 2021)

i can't eat nuts or anything with gluten, so about half the slate is out of bounds for me, but i still got plenty to pick from


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2021)

@Roger A. Shrubber
My very favorite ice cream besides a good chocolate malt milkshake is mint chip. My favorite mint chip is thriftys icecream.
That rasberry is pretty bomb with the chocolate chip in it.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 22, 2021)

Worked a full day, followed that up with house stuff and finally a nice sit down. Experiencing "Arrested Development" for the first time.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 23, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> @Roger A. Shrubber
> My very favorite ice cream besides a good chocolate malt milkshake is mint chip. My favorite mint chip is thriftys icecream.
> That rasberry is pretty bomb with the chocolate chip in it.


i don't like a lot of "regular" ice cream because they whip it full of air, so it takes up more volume. ice cream should be sold by weight, not volume. talenti weighs almost twice what a pint of store brand weighs


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> i inhaled acid


I have done that more than once, it is really scary.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 23, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't like a lot of "regular" ice cream because they whip it full of air, so it takes up more volume. ice cream should be sold by weight, not volume. talenti weighs almost twice what a pint of store brand weighs


Lmao. You crack me up.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 23, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't like a lot of "regular" ice cream because they whip it full of air, so it takes up more volume. ice cream should be sold by weight, not volume. talenti weighs almost twice what a pint of store brand weighs


Overrun


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2021)

Tillamook ice cream., along with their cheeses.





Picked up our meds, beer, and ice all before 10 AM, mark it on the calendar.


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2021)

Damn, out of eggs, guess I have to go to the store this afternoon.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> Damn, out of eggs, guess I have to go to the store this afternoon.


get gelato...sea salt caramel...


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> get gelato...sea salt caramel...


Had some lime gelato when I was in Sicily, it was hot out and that stuff was a life saver.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 23, 2021)

Another day in the books. Came home to find my ladies basking in the sun!


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Another day in the books. Came home to find my ladies basking in the sun!


Those look nice and healthy.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> Those look nice and healthy.


Thanks friend, hoping I'm doing things right. If I pull them to the finish line I might have to retire my growing for a little bit.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 23, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


>


Shit dude. I didn’t quite understand what you were asking last night i was fucking haaaaaammmmered. No it wasn’t me.

i subbed out the taping. I don’t have any real tools anymore. These fucking contractors around here suck. Bad. The actual taping went good but Stevie Wonder sprayed the texture. The easiest part of it too. I just don’t get it.
i should have just bought a new bazooka and box and just did it myself. Hindsight. It’s fucking so stupid how much i’ve had to do after that fucker. You don’t see the fuck ups until after/while you’re painting.


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Shit dude. I didn’t quite understand what you were asking last night i was fucking haaaaaammmmered.
> 
> i subbed out the taping. I don’t have any real tools anymore. These fucking contractors around here suck. Bad. The actual taping went good but Stevie Wonder sprayed the texture. The easiest part of it too. I just don’t get it.
> i should have just bought a new bazooka and box and just did it myself. Hindsight. It’s fucking so stupid how much i’ve had to do after that fucker. You don’t see the fuck ups until after/while you’re painting.


I'd be tempted to tell him to drag his ass back and clean up the mess he made. It will come off with a sponge won't it?


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'd be tempted to tell him to drag his ass back and clean up the mess he made. It will come off with a sponge won't it?


It’s more like missing texture. Unbelievable.

that motherfucker will know how pissed i am trust me. Everyone knows everyone. The dude is one of the biggest “drywall” contractors around.I’ll run into him and not hide my feelings believe me.i’m sure all the shit talking i’ve done has got back to him already. Lol. Fucking hacks


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> It’s more like missing texture. Unbelievable.
> 
> that motherfucker will know how pissed i am trust me. Everyone knows everyone. The dude is one of the biggest “drywall” contractors around.I’ll run into him and not hide my feelings believe me.i’m sure all the shit talking i’ve done has got back to him already. Lol. Fucking hacks


OK, I thought he sprayed where it was supposed to be smooth. I'd tell him to come back and fix it, that's BS.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 23, 2021)

“Drywall” contractors in this whole area sub out the actual hanging of the board to mexican crews. My friends. No racist.
I hung the board.
Paid for tape and texture.
Dude subs out the actual taping to a pretty bad ass mofo crew. Thank god! More of my mexican brothers. Then comes in to grab the gravey and sucked. Crazy how shit works around here.


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> “Drywall” contractors in this whole area sub out the actual hanging of the board to mexican crews. My friends. No racist.
> I hung the board.
> Paid for tape and texture.
> Dude subs out the actual taping to a pretty bad ass mofo crew. Thank god! More of my mexican brothers. Then comes in to grab the gravey and sucked. Crazy how shit works around here.


I went to a track home jobsite and asked for a little piece of drywall from a Mexican dude with my horrible Spanish, I didn't want to have to buy a sheet for a 2X2 piece. He hooked me up.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> I went to a track home jobsite and asked for a little piece of drywall from a Mexican dude with my horrible Spanish, I didn't want to have to buy a sheet for a 2X2 piece. He hooked me up.


Shit, i would have loaded you up with as many sheets you needed. I didn’t buy it. Lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 23, 2021)

I didn’t router tight enough around this can. Shows a tiny little hole when the trim is on. No biggie. I aint talking about this shit. I’m sure there might be a couple more. I’m not perfect

The fucking lame straight missed huge areas and small ones with the texture. I don’t even know how it’s possible. I’ve sprayed many homes.


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Shit, i would have loaded you up with as many sheets you needed. I didn’t buy it. Lol


It was awhile ago, before I knew you. I was finishing rocking and insulating my garage. No real reason to, I just wanted to, lol. Picked up a couple rolls of insulation for cheap at a garage sale.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> It was awhile ago, before I knew you. I was finishing rocking and insulating my garage. No real reason to, I just wanted to, lol. Picked up a couple rolls of insulation for cheap at a garage sale.


What sucks real bad is i’m not on jobsites nowadays. I could have saved sooooo much building this house. The shops i worked for would straight kick shit down wouldn’t even need to steal it. Other trades too


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I didn’t router tight enough around this can. Shows a tiny little hole when the trim is on. No biggie. I aint talking about this shit. I’m sure there might be a couple more. I’m not perfect
> View attachment 4993892
> The fucking lame straight missed huge areas and small ones with the texture. I don’t even know how it’s possible. I’ve sprayed many homes.


I put up a couple old work LED lights in my kitchen with spring holders. The center one sags a bit because I used it to run wire to the other two. I'll probably just put some silicone on the seal to hold it up better.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> I put up a couple old work LED lights in my kitchen with spring holders. The center one sags a bit because I used it to run wire to the other two. I'll probably just put some silicone on the edge to hold it up better.


Gap to the ceiling?


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> I put up a couple old work LED lights in my kitchen with spring holders. The center one sags a bit because I used it to run wire to the other two. I'll probably just put some silicone on the seal to hold it up better.


Spring? You mean this right?


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Gap to the ceiling?


Yeah, springs aren't strong enough to hold it up. I tried to bend down the wires to support it better, but it didn't work. No biggie.


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Spring? You mean this right?
> View attachment 4993909


Similar.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> Yeah, springs aren't strong enough to hold it up. I tried to bend down the wires to support it better, but it didn't work. No biggie.


Unroll the ends a touch.....might help with friction.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> Yeah, springs aren't strong enough to hold it up. I tried to bend down the wires to support it better, but it didn't work. No biggie.


I know you aren’t talking glue and you didn’t borrow without asking but for some reason I remembered this.


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2021)

The spring arms are different.


----------



## raratt (Sep 23, 2021)

I'm out, gonna watch football. Cheers.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm out, gonna watch football. Cheers.


Rangers playing?


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm out, gonna watch football. Cheers.


Lemme know when the niners or traiders are playing thursday night


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 23, 2021)

@raratt i watched MOST of the nhra finals last sunday. Once johnny was out from crossing over i was out


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> Tillamook ice cream., along with their cheeses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I picked up my meds and then did the commissary by 11  then I shopped for gifts for the grandbaby and blew all the time I saved.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I picked up my meds and then did the commissary by 11  then I shopped for gifts for the grandbaby and blew all the time I saved.


as i was reading this, my girlfriend was telling me " i went to the pharmacy, picked up some groceries, then i went shopping for christmas for the grandbabies, sorry i'm late."................
do you all have a handbook or something?


----------



## raratt (Sep 24, 2021)

Damn, ran the tiller over veggie garden #2, it has turned back into concrete. That's what I get for not adding more mulch for awhile. No wonder nothing wants to grow there. Found a description of the soil type, it is called Duripan, basically gets glued together with silica from volcanic activity. I need to check why the tiller is running so fast also, must be the spring or something. Guess I need to road trip to Lowes for chicken and steer manure, possibly some peat moss also.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 24, 2021)

fuck, i didn't sleep worth a shit, and i told someone i would have some candy made by tonight...so i have to make dry ice kief, decarb it, make gummies, then explain to them that they need to spread them out for a few days till they get to the texture they want them to be....all with a lack of sleep headache, and a brain that won't SHUT THE FUCK UP and let me go back to sleep for a while...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 24, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> fuck, i didn't sleep worth a shit, and i told someone i would have some candy made by tonight...so i have to make dry ice kief, decarb it, make gummies, then explain to them that they need to spread them out for a few days till they get to the texture they want them to be....all with a lack of sleep headache, and a brain that won't SHUT THE FUCK UP and let me go back to sleep for a while...


i appreciate the sad faces, but i'm the one that decided to stay up till 4 am playing a game....so you may want to throw a couple of laughs in my face.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 24, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i appreciate the sad faces, but i'm the one that decided to stay up till 4 am playing a game....so you may want to throw a couple of laughs in my face.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 24, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4994613


ok, i feel better now...a little


----------



## raratt (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> Damn, ran the tiller over veggie garden #2, it has turned back into concrete. That's what I get for not adding more mulch for awhile. No wonder nothing wants to grow there. Found a description of the soil type, it is called Duripan, basically gets glued together with silica from volcanic activity. I need to check why the tiller is running so fast also, must be the spring or something. Guess I need to road trip to Lowes for chicken and steer manure, possibly some peat moss also.


If you have trees around, maybe try using the fallen leaves for leaf mold:








How to Make and Use a Leaf Mold for Organic Gardening


Leaf mold is an excellent, free soil amendment. It is easy to make, simple to use, and has a huge impact on soil health.




www.thespruce.com


----------



## raratt (Sep 24, 2021)

Got the letter from the mortgage company saying we are paid in full, nice to see it in black and white.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 24, 2021)

Hell yea thats a big deal ,very cool !


----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> Got the letter from the mortgage company saying we are paid in full, nice to see it in black and white.


That’s awesome!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 24, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> as i was reading this, my girlfriend was telling me " i went to the pharmacy, picked up some groceries, then i went shopping for christmas for the grandbabies, sorry i'm late."................
> do you all have a handbook or something?


We run off a few schedules but we aren't supposed to admit that.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> Got the letter from the mortgage company saying we are paid in full, nice to see it in black and white.


Tell the son his rent is still increasing....haha.


----------



## raratt (Sep 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> We run off a few schedules but we aren't supposed to admit that.


We know of one...


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 24, 2021)

Another week in the books!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 24, 2021)

It's actually blue. So I'm ready for the best grandkid pics. Tomorrow I hope to accomplish a better cellphone provider. Google just doesn't cut it for iPhone users. I'm sure it's great if you own a Pixel.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 24, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Another week in the books!


Shortly after taking that picture I noticed a off colored area in a bud, upon closer inspection I discovered a little hungry pillar shitting his way through the cola. I sprayed BT but apparently I didn't spray often enough. Tomorrow dissection will occur and tears will likely follow.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Shortly after taking that picture I noticed a off colored area in a bud, upon closer inspection I discovered a little hungry pillar shitting his way through the cola. I sprayed BT but apparently I didn't spray often enough. Tomorrow dissection will occur and tears will likely follow.


Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear this. I hope it's a small section you can remove and be ok. It seems like a lot of people are getting hit hard this year.


----------



## lokie (Sep 25, 2021)

lokie said:


> 8 oz Everclear
> 1 oz Snotemple whole buds
> 3 months cold filtered.
> 
> ...


Update.

1 ml is not very noticable.
2 ml is medicinal, noticeable buzz.
3 ml is medicinal, euphoric and enjoyable.
4 ml is better reserved for a sleeping aid.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 25, 2021)

lokie said:


> Update.
> 
> 1 ml is not very noticable.
> 2 ml is medicinal, noticeable buzz.
> ...


I should start experimenting with edibles as a sleep aid. The last time I did sleep through the night was from them....but you do have to do some experimenting for sure!! Sounds like a good winter "project".


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> Damn, ran the tiller over veggie garden #2, it has turned back into concrete. That's what I get for not adding more mulch for awhile. No wonder nothing wants to grow there. Found a description of the soil type, it is called Duripan, basically gets glued together with silica from volcanic activity. I need to check why the tiller is running so fast also, must be the spring or something. Guess I need to road trip to Lowes for chicken and steer manure, possibly some peat moss also.


Tilling also creates a hardpan layer below the depth of the tiller tines. I've been looking at buying temporary large above ground beds for the garden area so that our garden can be rebuilt and have time to rest. Also if I do this I can move my hoop over the area and start my cold weather veggies super early. the


----------



## manfredo (Sep 25, 2021)

I went and checked my outdoor yesterday, and this is what I found..My best plant on the ground. I thought thieves....animals. The 10g bag was buried to keep it moist longer and to hide it. Upon inspection, it fell from the weight of the buds. This one is doing great but was treated with Regalia AND Venerate, and is protected by an overhanging tree.



I normally don't defoliate, but I will on this one...Buds need to fatten a bit. I may move it to a sunnier spot now, or I could finish it in my garage under an hps, but I'd rather nature finished her. Katsu's Black Lime Bubba and it's sticky and smells great.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I went and checked my outdoor yesterday, and this is what I found..My best plant on the ground. I thought thieves....animals. The 10g bag was buried to keep it moist longer and to hide it. Upon inspection, it fell from the weight of the buds. This one is doing great but was treated with Regalia AND Venerate, and is protected by an overhanging tree.
> 
> View attachment 4995116
> 
> ...


Can we be happy as well as sad? Plant get damaged from falling over?


----------



## manfredo (Sep 25, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Can we be happy as well as sad? Plant get damaged from falling over?


Not at all actually...We had storms the past few days so I think it just happened...Probably a good thing as it will prompt me to move it. 

I might just give it one more dose of Regalia and Venerate too...I did last week and didn't seem to affect the buds. 

I have 2 others that I think are a total loss from bud rot...I didn't make it to them yet. Today I hope to inspect!!


----------



## raratt (Sep 25, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> hardpan


That is basically what my soil is unless I keep adding mulch and amendments. A little water and it turns to concrete without it.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> That is basically what my soil is unless I keep adding mulch and amendments. A little water and it turns to concrete without it.


If you have a spot for one, a compost bin could be good. Easy to make a home made one even...or maybe you already have one. Plus you could mix in used soil from plants when/if you have any.


----------



## raratt (Sep 25, 2021)

manfredo said:


> If you have a spot for one, a compost bin could be good. Easy to make a home made one even...or maybe you already have one. Plus you could mix in used soil from plants when/if you have any.


Already have one, son takes care of it, coffee grounds go in it also. It just doesn't make enough for my needs.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 25, 2021)

Not the Saturday morning I was hoping for. Slow ass process.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> Got the letter from the mortgage company saying we are paid in full, nice to see it in black and white.


Congratulations! ...I know a way to turn that worthless paper into 20acres with 2 greenhouses.


----------



## raratt (Sep 25, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Congratulations! ...I know a way to turn that worthless paper into 20acres with 2 greenhouses.


I'm too old for large scale farming.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm too old for large scale farming.


me too...that's when you hire a crew.


----------



## raratt (Sep 25, 2021)

doublejj said:


> me too...that's when you hire a crew.


If I wanted to do that you know what my garage looks like...lol.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> If I wanted to do that you know what my garage looks like...lol.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 25, 2021)

I said yes to the settlement offer from the PG&E lawsuit. Almost 3 yrs later lmao. I have family members who also lost their shit and haven’t even received any preliminary payments like i have.
I got a buddy i first met here that JUST got his first preliminary payment.
I’m not gonna say how much but i need it so i said fuck an A. Lets do it.
30% of it, minus what they’ve kicked down so far, within a month. The rest will be paid out within a year.
1/3 the moneys for the lawsuit was from pge stock. Part of the agreement was that the trustee couldn’t sell all the stock right away so theres that.
Pge stock is way down. I’m guaranteed the amount


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 25, 2021)

Not that the amount makes it 100% right. How the fuck you even make that shit right. I’m still in a mother fucking trailer. Sooooo many people around here have it so much worse. I was a home owner though 
1 million dollars would have i tell you what. I’d keep trippin on what i’ve been through with a smile now if i got 1mil.
The lawsuit that they paid out was 13.5 BILLION!
65K claimants. 85 people died. Those wrongful death suits got paid out first of course
30% to the law firms


----------



## doublejj (Sep 25, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Not that the amount makes it 100% right. How the fuck you even make that shit right. I’m still in a mother fucking trailer. Sooooo many people around here have it so much worse. I was a home owner though
> 1 million dollars would have i tell you what. I’d keep trippin on what i’ve been through with a smile now if i got 1mil.
> The lawsuit that they paid out was 13.5 BILLION!
> 65K claimants. 85 people died. Those wrongful death suits got paid out first of course
> 30% to the law firms


One of my neighbors quit growing pot this year and bought a masticator and Cat and started a fire suppression business...He said his phone has not stopped...


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 25, 2021)

doublejj said:


> One of my neighbors quit growing pot this year and bought a masticator and Cat and started a fire suppression business...He said his phone has not stopped...


I’m pretty close to investing in a kitchen cab business. We’ll see
But i’m pretty sure i’m a home builder now. 
about to start another project here soon up by you know where. As soon as that is close to being done i’ll sell this joint.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 25, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m pretty close to investing in a kitchen cab business. We’ll see
> But i’m pretty sure i’m a home builder now.
> about to start another project here soon up by you know where. As soon as that is close to being done i’ll sell this joint.


That's great!...If you need to clear a defensible space I know a guy...


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 25, 2021)

doublejj said:


> That's great!...If you need to clear a defensible space I know a guy...


Dude. Lets throw a bbq. Only vaccinated. If you wanna wear a mask. More power to you.
I’ll help out more this time. Serious bro
No sharing bongs, dab rigs, etc. lets do it


----------



## doublejj (Sep 25, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Dude. Lets throw a bbq. Only vaccinated. If you wanna wear a mask. More power to you.
> I’ll help out more this time. Serious bro
> No sharing bongs, dab rigs, etc. lets do it


it would almost have to be a private affair at this point in time. Covid is still raging. Both of my farm crew caught covid this summer. I haven't been up to my farm in months...call me chicken, but i'm a live chicken.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 25, 2021)

doublejj said:


> it would almost have to be a private affair at this point in time. Covid is still raging. Both of my farm crew caught covid this summer. I haven't been up to my farm in months...call me chicken, but i'm a live chicken.


I understand bro. Shit. Ok in 1 year lets do it. Same with our favorite fishing trip.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 25, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I understand bro. Shit. Ok in 1 year lets do it. Same with our favorite fishing trip.


I want to go tomorrow.....damn it


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 25, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I want to go tomorrow.....damn it


If only mofos got vaccinated. It’s pretty fucking simple.
Those anti vaccinated are messing with my rights! Seriously. Fucking assholes. Yeah! Fuck you if you aren’t vaccinated yet. Fucking assholes. Lets just keep doing this. Fucking lames


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 25, 2021)

doublejj said:


> it would almost have to be a private affair at this point in time. Covid is still raging. Both of my farm crew caught covid this summer. I haven't been up to my farm in months...call me chicken, but i'm a live chicken.


Okay. Private. Only local clean OG’s alowed.
Is there even any water at that lake? @raratt?


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 25, 2021)

doublejj said:


> One of my neighbors quit growing pot this year and bought a masticator and Cat and started a fire suppression business...He said his phone has not stopped...


Dude. Don’t make me show you a pic of my tractor again!

you seen my property. I’ll probably be good.
Up there though, for sure. That river fire came fast!




knocking on wood


----------



## raratt (Sep 25, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Okay. Private. Only local clean OG’s alowed.
> Is there even any water at that lake? @raratt?


Yeah, some. Haven't been out there in awhile.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 25, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Dude. Don’t make me show you a pic of my tractor again!
> 
> you seen my property. I’ll probably be good.
> Up there though, for sure. That river fire came fast!
> ...


I was thinking of your next project....be safe bro


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 25, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I was thinking of your next project....be safe bro


fully understand bro.
You know what though bro. That whole scene up there does not get the wicked northerly diablo winds like over here.
I am not saying you guys have anything to worry about. We both know what’s going on with climate change. Fires are going to keep happening. But i don’t think theres the same diablo northern winds, due right now, that are gonna spread shit as far and fasf as keeps happening here in butte county.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Sep 25, 2021)

Brothers wedding, wish i could share pics, forgot i was kinda handsome cleaned up. Bro and his wife looked great. Also forgot there was people that care about me. I dont facebook or am good about keeping in touch with people. am good at being a recluse. 20-30 people asking for my contacts. Very chill, good time.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Sep 25, 2021)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Brothers wedding, wish i could share pics, forgot i was kinda handsome cleaned up. Bro and his wife looked great. Also forgot there was people that care about me. I dont facebook or am good about keeping in touch with people. am good at being a recluse. 20-30 people asking for my contacts. Very chill, good time.


Dude, that’s about the most succinct yet heartfelt posts about a family gathering I’ve ever read. Sounds like a wonderful time, I hope you savored that one.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 25, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Not the Saturday morning I was hoping for. Slow ass process.


Happy to report that the damage could have been worse. Decided to thin them out while inspecting. Hope I didn't go to crazy!?


----------



## Cycad (Sep 25, 2021)

Darn. Here at Country Cowfreak's a mate came over and gave me a bottle of some capsules called 5-HTP. So after lunch I took one of these and by 3 pm not much seemed to be happening so I rolled a joint and... holy smokes. The rest of the afternoon went by in a pleasant dream. I just zoned out to the sound of the birds buzzing and the bees cheeping and cats barking...


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 25, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Okay. Private. Only local clean OG’s alowed.
> Is there even any water at that lake? @raratt?


Who has the job of licking the OGs to make sure they taste clean enough?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 25, 2021)

Cycad said:


> Darn. Here at Country Cowfreak's a mate came over and gave me a bottle of some capsules called 5-HTP. So after lunch I took one of these and by 3 pm not much seemed to be happening so I rolled a joint and... holy smokes. The rest of the afternoon went by in a pleasant dream. I just zoned out to the sound of the birds buzzing and the bees cheeping and cats barking...


that's serotonin


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 25, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's serotonin


Could be 5-hydroxytryptophan as a sneaky nutraceutical precursor.


----------



## Cycad (Sep 25, 2021)

Hell of a hit. It was like taking a xxx-pam but spaced out and not stupid.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's serotonin


It's a serotonin pre-cursor.


----------



## raratt (Sep 26, 2021)

I plan to make breakfast, watch football, make a beer run between games, and watch more football. The couch can deal with it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 26, 2021)

My girlfriends family came up to visit for a day, they wanted to go horseback riding...so guess where i went yesterday?

my horse (Mystery)...was kind of an ass, trying to scrub me against fence posts and trees, but i learned to ride when i was a kid, and i wasn't having any of that shit. He eventually got the idea and quit trying about halfway through the ride.

they run a small farm hooked to the stables, and apparently keep rats as pets...they had a pile of food for them separate from the goats food. there were at least 25 of them running around....

good to know i haven't forgotten how to ride in the....15 years since i did it last...fuck i'm getting old


----------



## raratt (Sep 26, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> keep rats as pets...


#6 shot comes to mind.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> #6 shot comes to mind.


i usually just carry a .380 while i'm out, kinda hard to stick a shotgun in my pocket...and they ain't my rats...(need a "shrug" emoji)


----------



## raratt (Sep 26, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> (need a "shrug" emoji)


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 26, 2021)

No plans other than tincture fueled quality time with the wife today!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 26, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> My girlfriends family came up to visit for a day, they wanted to go horseback riding...so guess where i went yesterday?
> View attachment 4995888
> my horse (Mystery)...was kind of an ass, trying to scrub me against fence posts and trees, but i learned to ride when i was a kid, and i wasn't having any of that shit. He eventually got the idea and quit trying about halfway through the ride.
> View attachment 4995889
> ...


Thats awesome!...a good friend and his son and I were planning a horse pack fishing trip into the John Muir wilderness for Golden trout this summer, however the fires in Cali have shut down all the forests. So were planning a trip next summer..


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 26, 2021)

Wife accomplished this with stuff we grew in the yard.


----------



## raratt (Sep 27, 2021)

Bubble bubble toil and trouble is what I did, it's drying now.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 27, 2021)

Worked most of the day and then came home and smoked a bowl of Mt. Hood magic from Ideal cannabis.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 27, 2021)

I also worked most of the day. Surprisingly I know. 
I cut myself off at 5 and then proceeded to replace the alternator in mamashark's pathfinder.

SH420


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 28, 2021)

Another work day, now time for more plant inspections.


----------



## raratt (Sep 28, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Another work day, now time for more plant inspections.


How big are those pots?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> How big are those pots?


15 gallons tall pots. Heavy as all f#@k!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 28, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> 15 gallons tall pots. Heavy as all f#@k!


And a fiver!


----------



## Kerowacked (Sep 28, 2021)

Replaced this American made junk with Chinese made junk


----------



## raratt (Sep 28, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> And a fiver!


I'm using 7's, and they aren't light, especially when wet.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm using 7's, and they aren't light, especially when wet.


Said last year I wouldn't grow in them again, this year I grew 4 in them.


----------



## Kerowacked (Sep 28, 2021)

I use 5’s and 7’s, pick them up by the trunk instead of the handles.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 28, 2021)

Kerowacked said:


> Replaced this American made junk with Chinese made junkView attachment 4997543View attachment 4997544


fuel pump?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 28, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> fuel pump?


Carb


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Carb


exhaust pipe.

What are we guessing?


----------



## raratt (Sep 28, 2021)

Blinker fluid.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> Blinker fluid.


Blinker fluid is real.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> exhaust pipe.
> 
> What are we guessing?


crack pipe


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> crack pipe


I want a ride in your car!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I want a ride in your car!


----------



## raratt (Sep 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> crack pipe


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> exhaust pipe.
> 
> What are we guessing?


wrong...both of us...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wrong...both of us...


well if I knew what kind of car it was I’d still be wrong


----------



## raratt (Sep 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> well if I knew what kind of car it was I’d still be wrong


Lawn mower.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> well if I knew what kind of car it was I’d still be wrong


The Belair or the craftsman?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 28, 2021)

i didn't really look at the installed picture, the choke and throttle springs would have given it away, i just saw the red primer bubble, guessed


----------



## raratt (Sep 28, 2021)

Primer bulb also.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> Lawn mower.


Lawnmowers don’t have blinker fluid


----------



## raratt (Sep 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lawnmowers don’t have blinker fluid


Or crack pipes.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> Or crack pipes.


I’ve seen some shady looking landscapers


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm using 7's, and they aren't light, especially when wet.


I’ve been farting around lately with fewer plants in 10’s. done it plenty before. But
I’m going back to my normal 10 of those same 7gal pots you got per 4x8 tray. I was just rocking 8-10’s. Done it many times, but it’s maxing out my veg room fucked shit up so back i go.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 28, 2021)

Long evening walk with the wife. Love fall weather


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 29, 2021)

A couple of recent major accomplishments - I put on my socks and laced dress shoes all by myself for last Saturday's gig! I have been wearing black socks and black leather sandals for gigs since the accident. I could get away with it paired with my leg brace, but without the brace I'm sure people were like, WTF? My feet really felt it, though. Funny how your feet change when unrestricted from normal footwear. And yesterday I took the steps to my apartment like normal person, alternate legs every for every other step! I had been having to just do one step at a time (both legs meeting on every stair) since June. I felt like such a big boy. I now posses the ability of most toddlers. Look out, world!


----------



## raratt (Sep 29, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> A couple of recent major accomplishments - I put on my socks and laced dress shoes all by myself for last Saturday's gig! I have been wearing black socks and black leather sandals for gigs since the accident. I could get away with it paired with my leg brace, but without the brace I'm sure people were like, WTF? My feet really felt it, though. Funny how your feet change when unrestricted from normal footwear. And yesterday I took the steps to my apartment like normal person, alternate legs every for every other step! I had been having to just do one step at a time (both legs meeting on every stair) since June. I felt like such a big boy. I now posses the ability of most toddlers. Look out, world!


Good to hear you are progressing, keep up the good work!


----------



## raratt (Sep 29, 2021)

Have to road trip to take an Amazon return to town. The drop box is near Lowes, so I might as well get the stuff for the garden and some new emitters for the roses. They aren't getting enough water. The fish store happens to be on the way home also. Found out the Buenos Aries tetra's I bought need to be in a school in order to keep them happy, so I'll pick up a few more of them, and whatever else strikes my fancy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 29, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> A couple of recent major accomplishments - I put on my socks and laced dress shoes all by myself for last Saturday's gig! I have been wearing black socks and black leather sandals for gigs since the accident. I could get away with it paired with my leg brace, but without the brace I'm sure people were like, WTF? My feet really felt it, though. Funny how your feet change when unrestricted from normal footwear. And yesterday I took the steps to my apartment like normal person, alternate legs every for every other step! I had been having to just do one step at a time (both legs meeting on every stair) since June. I felt like such a big boy. I now posses the ability of most toddlers. Look out, world!









 couldn't resist


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> couldn't resist


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 29, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> View attachment 4998044


I watched fear and loathing in las vegas recently, weird. 

Are you still doing physical therapy?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I watched fear and loathing in las vegas recently, weird.
> 
> Are you still doing physical therapy?


Best movie ever!


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I watched fear and loathing in las vegas recently, weird.
> 
> Are you still doing physical therapy?


Great movie. Yes, still doing PT, thanks for asking. I expect to be doing it well into the new year to get back to 100%. They warned me it would be at least 4-6 months. That's fine, at least it's not cancer (my new mantra)...


----------



## mudballs (Sep 29, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> A couple of recent major accomplishments - I put on my socks and laced dress shoes all by myself for last Saturday's gig! I have been wearing black socks and black leather sandals for gigs since the accident. I could get away with it paired with my leg brace, but without the brace I'm sure people were like, WTF? My feet really felt it, though. Funny how your feet change when unrestricted from normal footwear. And yesterday I took the steps to my apartment like normal person, alternate legs every for every other step! I had been having to just do one step at a time (both legs meeting on every stair) since June. I felt like such a big boy. I now posses the ability of most toddlers. Look out, world!


Idk you tyler cept for occasional brush on the forums and those were always friendly from what i remem...so i genuinely wish you a speedy return to full range of motion in daily activity...i know where you are emotionally and would help anyone there with a 'keep it up trooper'...good luck


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 29, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Great movie. Yes, still doing PT, thanks for asking. I expect to be doing it well into the new year to get back to 100%. They warned me it would be at least 4-6 months. That's fine, at least it's not cancer (my new mantra)...


Hopefully your therapist is hawt! Lost half the summer but at least you'll be back on your scooter by spring.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I watched* fear and loathing in las vegas* recently, weird.
> 
> Are you still doing physical therapy?


Read the book!!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i usually just carry a .380 while i'm out, kinda hard to stick a shotgun in my pocket...and they ain't my rats...(need a "shrug" emoji)


short-barrel 45 wheel gun with shot loads.


DarkWeb said:


> Carb


I would have recognized it but for my low carb diet.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Hopefully your therapist is hawt! Lost half the summer but at least you'll be back on your scooter by spring.


Lol. She is tiny, strong and shapely, though I've never seen her full face (masks). She massages my knee for about 20 mins each time, it is the most action I've had since June. I'm surprised I don't catch wood  Yep, I'll be back next Spring, she's gonna put me on the stationary bike tomorrow. Not sure how that's gonna go, but I trust her...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 29, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol. She is tiny, strong and shapely, though I've never seen her full face (masks). She massages my knee for about 20 mins each time, it is the most action I've had since June. I'm surprised I don't catch wood  Yep, I'll be back next Spring, she's gonna put me on the stationary bike tomorrow. Not sure how that's gonna go, but I trust her...


Bummer. Didn't you check her linkedin page? Gotta work on that stalking foo!


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bummer. Didn't you check her linkedin page? Gotta work on that stalking foo!


Sometimes I just like to use my imagination. Can't a dude have a little mystery???


----------



## raratt (Sep 29, 2021)

Amazon return dropped off, AND avoided someone trying to run me over in the crosswalk.  A flat hand makes a lot of noise on a car roof. Picked up some more Buenos Aries tetra's, a pair of silver lyretail mollies (Had to teach the girl how to spot a fish penis: gonopodium), and a Cobra Guppy for old times sake. They don't have the big tails like they used to. Peat moss and chicken manure moved up into the garden area for someone  to spread it out and till it in soon so I can get the garlic in the ground. Beer 30 in a couple.


----------



## raratt (Sep 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> A flat hand makes a lot of noise on a car roof.


SHIT, I should have fallen to the ground complaining about my back...lol.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> SHIT, I should have fallen to the ground complaining about my back...lol.



Nope, you did the right thing. He may have backed up and run you over to finish you off. That's what I always do. No witnesses...


----------



## DCcan (Sep 30, 2021)

Yesterday morning's toke spot, waves of fog were spooky


----------



## raratt (Sep 30, 2021)

Spread out 3 cu ft of peat moss and 4 cu ft of chicken manure on the garden and tilled it in. Planted a bunch of garlic and ran a drip line for it. Need to go get some turnip seeds and do the same for them. Beer shelf is filled, steak for dinner. Buds and suds in a while.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 30, 2021)

Got stoned in a harbor at the crack of dawn, then took a short stroll before work.
Back to the lakes tomorrow, should be some leaf color and morning mist.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 30, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Got stoned in a harbor at the crack of dawn, then took a short stroll before work.
> Back to the lakes tomorrow, should be some leaf color and morning mist.
> 
> View attachment 4999043
> ...


I Love it. Very mystical looking. I like catching a bit of color in my landscape photos as well. This one I took last weekend .


----------



## DCcan (Sep 30, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I Love it. Very mystical looking. I like catching a bit of color in my landscape photos as well. This one I took last weekend .
> View attachment 4999059


Nice, we tend to get more rock, no one in their right mind goes in the water except for fish.

I camped on the ocean all last week. Still decompressing, hiked some tough rocks
Every morning last week...had some porpoises swimming there one morning


----------



## DCcan (Sep 30, 2021)

Hiked the coast on rock slab all week, smoking all the way


----------



## raratt (Sep 30, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Hiked the coast on rock slab all week, smoking all the way
> 
> View attachment 4999110
> 
> ...


Ever do any fishing there? I could see myself standing on the rock on that little point and casting.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 30, 2021)

There are stripers, mackerel, etc with the tides, and the rivers have endangered Atlantic salmon up there.
The tides are 16+ ft, so it makes it interesting. I just hit the seafood markets, they have everything fresh.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> Ever do any fishing there? I could see myself standing on the rock on that little point and casting.


 Caught and released a 8 foot sturgeon there with a couple of friends a few summers back. Hooked him up top, he nearly spooled me twice 300 plus yards of 40 lb test, fight lasted nearly 45 minutes and that was with a 10 foot extra heavy one piece Lamiglas rod with a Dawia Sealine real. Line was frayed but held! Largest fish I've ever landed! Good memories!


----------



## raratt (Sep 30, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Caught and released a 8 foot sturgeon there with a couple of friends a few summers back. Hooked him up top, he nearly spooled me twice 300 plus yards of 40 lb test, fight lasted nearly 45 minutes and that was with a 10 foot extra heavy one piece Lamiglas rod with a Dawia Sealine real. Line was frayed but held! Largest fish I've ever landed! Good memories!


They taste great...lol. There is a slot limit here though.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> They taste great...lol. There is a slot limit here though.


Yeah I've never tasted one, I think here its 48 to 52 inches or something like that for harvest. I Heard they opened it this year for 11 days or something. I think because the salmon run was down this spring they decided to let the people who bought tags have a chance to harvest a few. Glad sizing is limited, they are truly dinosaurs of the river. I figure that fish I caught was close to 40 years old, I've seen bigger fish up close and the battle marks they have look similar to that of a turtle shells, especially now with seal lions going after them they look even uglier, mine wasn't to bad since he was above Bonneville but still you could tell he'd been around for along long time. Freaking cool! Trying to find a picture.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 30, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Yeah I've never tasted one, I think here its 48 to 52 inches or something like that for harvest. I Heard they opened it this year for 11 days or something. I think because the salmon run was down this spring they decided to let the people who bought tags have a chance to harvest a few. Glad sizing is limited, they are truly dinosaurs of the river. I figure that fish I caught was close to 40 years old, I've seen bigger fish up close and the battle marks they have look similar to that of a turtle shells, especially now with seal lions going after them they look even uglier, mine wasn't to bad since he was above Bonneville but still you could tell he'd been around for along long time. Freaking cool! Trying to find a picture.


Nice! I’ve caught ALLOT of white sturgeon, green sturgeon too. I’ve hooked some pretty big ones and got to pet them next to my boat before releasing. I’m still surprised i haven’t made the trip to catch some big ass oversized ones beneath the bonneville dam. I want my picture along with some buddies, holding up a 300-400lber in the water 
I’ve caught most of them by boat but have caught dozens bankin it too. Which, I think is the funnest. Love it when they breach and try to spit the hook. Usually happens everytime i hook em from the bank, hardly ever by boat on top of them.

our slot limit for white sturgeon here in Ca is 40-60” now.Thats to the fork of the tail. Was 46-66 tip of tail before the last reg change. A single barbless hook too now.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 30, 2021)

these are THE best gluten free cookies i've ever had...they're 7 bucks a bag, but worth it


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 30, 2021)

My friends from Michigan came down for a visit. i mentioned i had gone horseback riding last week, and they immediately took up the idea...Yay....
i did take them to a much nicer place than i went to last week...the horses looked healthier, there were NO rats, the trails were nicer, and the ride was longer.

this was the Big Rock Dude Ranch, in pigeon forge, i recommend it MUCH more highly than the place we went last week, Jayell ranch


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 1, 2021)

This was yesterday, not today but I think it still qualifies.

Momma woke me reminding me I had promised to help repair a marquee with a couple of other guys so not wanting to be late I scramble to get ready.
I groggily dole out the vitamins & maintenance meds for Her and I + meds for the big boy (allergy stuff), sweep mine off the counter into my palm & down the hatch in a smooth move. . . And then I realize that those weren't my pills. Called poison control & they sent an ambulance. Dude said this happens way more often than you would think, spoke to the med manufacturer, poison control & the ER Doc. 

Then he told me told me not to lick my butt in the middle of the street.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 1, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Nice, we tend to get more rock, no one in their right mind goes in the water except for fish.
> 
> I camped on the ocean all last week. Still decompressing, hiked some tough rocks
> Every morning last week...had some porpoises swimming there one morning
> ...


Is that the Oregon Coast? It looks so familiar but the water is too calm as I remember it.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 1, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Got stoned in a harbor at the crack of dawn, then took a short stroll before work.
> Back to the lakes tomorrow, should be some leaf color and morning mist.
> 
> View attachment 4999043
> ...


Beautiful, I look at that lovely pier and think, did he say he just took a long walk off a short pier  Had to read it like 6 times and I'm sober as a judge LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 1, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> This was yesterday, not today but I think it still qualifies.
> 
> Momma woke me reminding me I had promised to help repair a marquee with a couple of other guys so not wanting to be late I scramble to get ready.
> I groggily dole out the vitamins & maintenance meds for Her and I + meds for the big boy (allergy stuff), sweep mine off the counter into my palm & down the hatch in a smooth move. . . And then I realize that those weren't my pills. Called poison control & they sent an ambulance. Dude said this happens way more often than you would think, spoke to the med manufacturer, poison control & the ER Doc.
> ...


I read that as help repair a manatee (thanks @Paul Drake). I prefer my version 
PS stop poisoning yourself and lick someone else's butt.


----------



## Paul Drake (Oct 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I read that as help repair a manatee (thanks @Paul Drake). I prefer my version
> PS stop poisoning yourself and lick someone else's butt.


I’m going to get @Metasynth a stuffed marquee.


----------



## ANC (Oct 1, 2021)

Had the last cupboards demolished, toilet pan removed, all the tiles ripped from the floors, thin-set ground down, and a self-leveling coat put over...
Now I need to wait for it to set before I can work on the house any more..


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 1, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> This was yesterday, not today but I think it still qualifies.
> 
> Momma woke me reminding me I had promised to help repair a marquee with a couple of other guys so not wanting to be late I scramble to get ready.
> I groggily dole out the vitamins & maintenance meds for Her and I + meds for the big boy (allergy stuff), sweep mine off the counter into my palm & down the hatch in a smooth move. . . And then I realize that those weren't my pills. Called poison control & they sent an ambulance. Dude said this happens way more often than you would think, spoke to the med manufacturer, poison control & the ER Doc.
> ...


So you trying to poison Momma??????


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 1, 2021)

ANC said:


> Had the last cupboards demolished, toilet pan removed, all the tiles ripped from the floors, thin-set ground down, and a self-leveling coat put over...
> Now I need to wait for it to set before I can work on the house any more..


Do mine next please? I really gotta decide what I want and start figuring it out. On the upside I've decided I'm putting a 4 room mini-split upstairs That only took like 6 years to decide on. Now I have to start the actual planning  decide in haste repent at leisure.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 1, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 4999377
> these are THE best gluten free cookies i've ever had...they're 7 bucks a bag, but worth it


Vegan?


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 1, 2021)

Uh, hi folks


----------



## DCcan (Oct 1, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Is that the Oregon Coast? It looks so familiar but the water is too calm as I remember it.


Maine coast, downeast


----------



## ANC (Oct 1, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Do mine next please? I really gotta decide what I want and start figuring it out. On the upside I've decided I'm putting a 4 room mini-split upstairs That only took like 6 years to decide on. Now I have to start the actual planning  decide in haste repent at leisure.


I like the design bit more than the dirty stuff...
But nothing beats walking the shops trying to find two samples that work together perfectly.
Sometimes it bites you in the arse as I fell in love with some 25kg grey/taupe marble look rectified tile that is like $35 for 3 tiles in a box.
it just blends with the greyish taupe luxury vinyl plank so well it looks like it was designed by the same person. And I have never seen such flat, smooth and square tiles. it looks like the were precision ground and the colour almost looks like it goes right through

Sunday I will start by putting in the new toilet, one benefit of the plank is it goes around stuff, not under...

But at least there is nothing left to demolish except for the bath. which I might also knock out on sunday to set the new height and level with the lifted floor level... Solid brick house with concrete floor... You gotta mean shit when you want to work. it isn't like the saw a hole through the wall with a breadknife you guys are used to. My hammer just barely goes into the boot of my car sideways.


----------



## raratt (Oct 1, 2021)

Recycle run on the schedule today, if I go early enough I might be able to pick up some donuts. I miss having a donut shop in town.
Mornin.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> Recycle run on the schedule today, if I go early enough I might be able to pick up some donuts. I miss having a donut shop in town.
> Mornin.


What happened to the donut shop?


----------



## raratt (Oct 1, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> What happened to the donut shop?


I was pissed because the truck right mirror has broken itself so I just came home. I figured they wouldn't have much left at 10:00 anyway.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> I was pissed because the truck right mirror has broken itself so I just came home. I figured they wouldn't have much left at 10:00 anyway.


No, I mean why isn’t there a donut shop in your town?

Hell, if enough people buy em, I’ll set up a couple of turkey deep fryers on the side of the highway and fry em up to order! Donuts OR turkeys!


----------



## raratt (Oct 1, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> No, I mean why isn’t there a donut shop in your town?
> 
> Hell, if enough people buy em, I’ll set up a couple of turkey deep fryers on the side of the highway and fry em up to order! Donuts OR turkeys!


There used to be, and they bailed out. Two different people had them, one couple had one 25 years ago when we moved here, but they retired and sold the place. I guess the second place didn't make enough money to keep it open, or the property owner sold the land. They tore the building down and built a bank, so a road trip is the only option.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 1, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> No, I mean why isn’t there a donut shop in your town?
> 
> Hell, if enough people buy em, I’ll set up a couple of turkey deep fryers on the side of the highway and fry em up to order! Donuts OR turkeys!


I can see it now ...

Dabs & Donuts, fresh all day long


----------



## raratt (Oct 1, 2021)

raratt said:


> the truck right mirror has broken itself


The dog did bark last night, might have been someone out there molesting my truck, motion sensing light didn't come on though.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 1, 2021)

Long Friday, so happy to come home to the wife, house and my plants.


----------



## buckaclark (Oct 1, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I can see it now ...
> 
> Dabs & Donuts, fresh all day long


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 1, 2021)

Looks like a shitter....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 1, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Looks like a shitter....


but a shitter with nice tile....


----------



## buckaclark (Oct 1, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 1, 2021)

Nice wall tiles mate


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 1, 2021)

this is apparently my week to do the touristy shit i never do...a new skylift opened up about 10 miles from my house, and my visiting friends wanted to go check it out. looks like everyone is trying to get into the riding stable business....
the fall colors are starting to come on, looks like it's going to be nice by the end of the month

deep in the forest primeval...

couple of turkeys, which is kind of odd, never see less than half a dozen at once.

top of the mountain, not much to do, took pictures, played a couple of games of cornhole, watched other people eating disgusting moonpies (i hate those fucking things, i was a fat kid and would still pass on a moonpie)

little bonus, two black bear cubs were wandering around directly under the lift, looked for mama, didn't see her, but you know she ain't far away

Wears Valley, the area between Pigeon Forge and Townsend. the foothills parkway starts just a mile or two away


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 2, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> No, I mean why isn’t there a donut shop in your town?
> 
> Hell, if enough people buy em, I’ll set up a couple of turkey deep fryers on the side of the highway and fry em up to order! Donuts OR turkeys!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 2, 2021)

Woke up early and watched the first ever Ladies Paris Roubaix on TV, tomorrow men's race is gonna be epic, mud and col conditions expected!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 2, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Woke up early and watched the first ever Ladies Paris Roubaix on TV, tomorrow men's race is gonna be epic, mud and col conditions expected!


bicycle racing is only fun if you're racing...but that's all racing...i don't want to watch someone else have fun, i wanna do it myself


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 2, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> bicycle racing is only fun if you're racing...but that's all racing...i don't want to watch someone else have fun, i wanna do it myself


What isn't entertaining about watching pros try to ride fast over muddy cobble stones in the rain?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 2, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> What isn't entertaining about watching pros try to ride fast over muddy cobble stones in the rain?


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Oct 2, 2021)

Ran errands to HD for a downspout fitting and crimper then the headshop for a grinder and papers. BS’d with the shop owner and shared outdoor garden pics. 

Wife did a return to Kohl’s, picked up groceries and dog food. Subs for dinner. Planning to roll some joints this evening while wife catches up on Squid Game.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 2, 2021)

Not pros! 


Roger A. Shrubber said:


>


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 2, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Not pros!


Though they do track stand like pros!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 2, 2021)

Beautiful day riding bikes with the wife! Final project of the day.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 3, 2021)

Up early for a very muddy Paris Roubaix. First wet race in 19 years! Live on Peacock if anyone cares!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 3, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Up early for a very muddy Paris Roubaix. First wet race in 19 years! Live on Peacock if anyone cares!


I'd much rather watch than get my ass in gear and head out with a dog. Enjoy it!


----------



## raratt (Oct 3, 2021)

Some people enjoy watching golf also, me not so much.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> Some people enjoy watching golf also, me not so much.


The polite muted clapping is so soothing during a nap.


----------



## raratt (Oct 3, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The polite muted clapping is so soothing during a nap.


I have been known to nap while watching NASCAR. Left turn.


----------



## raratt (Oct 3, 2021)

New mirror arrived today for the truck, had to drill out the front mount hole a bit to make it fit. Strange that they all weren't the same size. It works.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 3, 2021)

Last weekend I spent nearly 9 hours going over my ladies, the bud below was something I snapped accidentally. Grow was nearly 100 percent organic. Today I fed for the last time with a molasses drench. Harvest is hopefully next Friday. Thanks again to everyone here for helping others learn.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 4, 2021)

Short Monday! Sampled a little bit of what's to come in the future and if it all goes well and right the future is bright!


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 4, 2021)

Filled a 10 cu ft cart twice with dirt and filled in low spots. Dirt don't go far.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 4, 2021)

New windshield is installed just in time for the rain to come!


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 4, 2021)

420God said:


> What did you do today that you're proud of? Something at work, home, school, personal achievement, etc...
> 
> 
> Today I had gravel dropped off and I put in a new driveway. It was a lot of work but I got it done quicker than I thought I would.


How's that Driveway holding up?


----------



## Cycad (Oct 5, 2021)

Argh... Caught bud rot just beginning in the Super Skunk, I was hoping to let it go another week but no... choppity chop chop. Not only that, sooty mould on three others, so I had to make up a gallon of fungicide and drench them. And whiteflies! Why now right at the end of flower? WHY??? I went for full nuke on the mould. Citric for pH4, benzoate, salicylic acid, EDTA, methyl parabens. And I will check tomorrow while exterminating the white flies.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 5, 2021)

Cycad said:


> Argh... Caught bud rot just beginning in the Super Skunk, I was hoping to let it go another week but no... choppity chop chop. Not only that, sooty mould on three others, so I had to make up a gallon of fungicide and drench them. And whiteflies! Why now right at the end of flower? WHY??? I went for full nuke on the mould. Citric for pH4, benzoate, salicylic acid, EDTA, methyl parabens. And I will check tomorrow while exterminating the white flies.


I feel ya, I need to get some regalia to handle a little pm in my indoor. What a pain in the ass. Just keep fighting the good fight!


----------



## raratt (Oct 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I feel ya, I need to get some regalia to handle a little pm in my indoor. What a pain in the ass. Just keep fighting the good fight!


Remember to double the mix rate to treat ongoing PM, I didn't read the first sentence on the instructions until someone pointed it out to me.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> Remember to double the mix rate to treat ongoing PM, I didn't read the first sentence on the instructions until someone pointed it out to me.


Shit is $80 a quart! Uh…can I borrow some next time I’m up your way? Lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Shit is $80 a quart! Uh…can I borrow some next time I’m up your way? Lol


This was expensive. 





Amazon.com : Conserve SC Insecticide with Spinosad Biologically Derived 654157 : Home Pest Repellents : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com : Conserve SC Insecticide with Spinosad Biologically Derived 654157 : Home Pest Repellents : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com


----------



## raratt (Oct 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Shit is $80 a quart! Uh…can I borrow some next time I’m up your way? Lol


Makes 16 gallons, if I did the math right. A friend hooked me up with some.


----------



## Cycad (Oct 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Shit is $80 a quart! Uh…can I borrow some next time I’m up your way? Lol


Reason I use my own mixture.


----------



## raratt (Oct 5, 2021)

Rope broke bringing home the new to me smoker and it hit the back window.  Glad it hit it square so it didn't break it.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> Makes 16 gallons, if I did the math right. A friend hooked me up with some.


Does it at least work well? I need it for a mother… I just wanna avoid myclobutanil/eagle20


----------



## raratt (Oct 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Does it at least work well? I need it for a mother… I just wanna avoid myclobutanil/eagle20


I think so, as long as you keep after it and spray at most weekly to treat, it has helped one I have in flower, as long as you don't wait too long. I waited too long, and had the mix wrong on one of them and ended up trashing it. Probably best to do preventive spraying weekly, if it is a recurring problem. I only recently had to deal with it.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 5, 2021)

I got about 50 sq ft of sod dug up and moved in my dirt fill/ drainage project. Maybe another 50. Kind of muddy today. Some of the best soil on earth under the sod. Generally untouched by man which is rare around me.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I feel ya, I need to get some regalia to handle a little pm in my indoor. What a pain in the ass. Just keep fighting the good fight!


Just saw it on sale today, free ship, no tax, my fav grow store Hurry 4 left at this price as of my posting!!!









Marrone Bio Innovations Regalia CG Quart - advanced biofungicides Control Powdery Mildew


All natural biological plant extract to boost the plant defense mechanisms against certain fungal and bacterial diseases to improve overall plant health. Outstanding results controlling powdery mildew. Use as a dip for transplants and drench the root zone for root strength. Apply 2-6...




growgreenmi.com


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 5, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Just saw it on sale today, free ship, no tax, my fav grow store Hurry 4 left at this price as of my posting!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that place reliable? They don’t do PayPal! I saw that though, sounds like a great deal!


----------



## lokie (Oct 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> Makes 16 gallons, if I did the math right. A friend hooked me up with some.


Looks like some strong shit. A little goes a long way.





https://s3.amazonaws.com/cdn.ourprosolutions.com/downloads/Labels/Conserve-SC-Label.pdf


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 5, 2021)

I'm going back to this when the price"artificial import" fee is removed. 









Citrox Disinfectant | Natural Sprays & Fuming | Green Gardener


Citrox natural disinfectant contains citrus fruit extracts. Ideal for cleaning greenhouses, or disinfecting bird feeders, plant pots and trays. Shop now!




www.greengardener.co.uk


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 5, 2021)

I've been trimming all day and I'm tired and sore so I'm having a shot of Cointreau


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 5, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I've been trimming all day and I'm tired and sore so I'm having a shot of Cointreau


My trim jail sentence is mere days from commencement.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 5, 2021)

https://marronebio.com/category/upcoming-webinars/

Fogging anyone?

This saved my plants after they where hit with pm and mites outdoors.
All stunted but should end up with a pound or two.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 5, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Is that place reliable? They don’t do PayPal! I saw that though, sounds like a great deal!


I have bought several things from them....20 + orders, no issues. But sometimes those Dank Deals sell out quickly. I have gotten some killer deals there in the past.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> Makes 16 gallons, if I did the math right. A friend hooked me up with some.


 And that's for problem use, like if you have full blown pm outbreak, mix at 60 ml per gallon. 

For preventative use, its 30 ml per gallon of water. There's 946 ml in a quart. So roughly 32 gallons of mixed product as a preventative.

Keep an eye out and you can find it for $50 a quart.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> This was expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but at 3-3.5ml/gal you wont be needing to buy another bottle of it for 10-50 yrs lol. If it stays good for that long.

i go through one in about 1.5 yrs  sucks you can only get it in that big bottle. Surprised no one is breaking off smaller amounts on ebay yet


----------



## raratt (Oct 6, 2021)

https://www.amazon.com/Monterey-LG6150-Garden-Spinosad-Concentrate/dp/B000BWY3OQ/ref=sr_1_1?crid=2OCE3AQA58TPO&dchild=1&keywords=spinosad&qid=1633527680&sprefix=spinosa%2Caps%2C241&sr=8-1


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 6, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah but at 3-3.5ml/gal you wont be needing to buy another bottle of it for 10-50 yrs lol. If it stays good for that long.
> 
> i go through one in about 1.5 yrs  sucks you can only get it in that big bottle. Surprised no one is breaking off smaller amounts on ebay yet





raratt said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Monterey-LG6150-Garden-Spinosad-Concentrate/dp/B000BWY3OQ/ref=sr_1_1?crid=2OCE3AQA58TPO&dchild=1&keywords=spinosad&qid=1633527680&sprefix=spinosa%2Caps%2C241&sr=8-1


I just hate buying waterd down stuff. I saw that and lots of options. Most are .5% Dow goes to 11


----------



## raratt (Oct 6, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I just hate buying waterd down stuff. I saw that and lots of options. Most are .5% Dow goes to 11


I didn't look at that.


----------



## raratt (Oct 6, 2021)

Have to water the girls this morning and head to the pharmacy for some meds. My back is telling me to take some time off so I'll heed it's warning as much as I can.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Monterey-LG6150-Garden-Spinosad-Concentrate/dp/B000BWY3OQ/ref=sr_1_1?crid=2OCE3AQA58TPO&dchild=1&keywords=spinosad&qid=1633527680&sprefix=spinosa%2Caps%2C241&sr=8-1


I get that one too


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Monterey-LG6150-Garden-Spinosad-Concentrate/dp/B000BWY3OQ/ref=sr_1_1?crid=2OCE3AQA58TPO&dchild=1&keywords=spinosad&qid=1633527680&sprefix=spinosa%2Caps%2C241&sr=8-1


I use their BT


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 6, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I use their BT
> 
> View attachment 5003810


yep, as well


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 6, 2021)

Coffee in the garden, then work, shopping and then decided to have a little tincture, might have gone a little heavy on the tincture.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 7, 2021)

Got done with the swale I was digging the sod out of. About 30 ft total. Now I need a big rain to see if my eyes are as good as a level.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 7, 2021)

What's up everyone? Been busy. Wife has been down in her back. At the Neuro surgeon now.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 7, 2021)

whitebb2727 said:


> What's up everyone? Been busy. Wife has been down in her back. At the Neuro surgeon now.


Good luck to her!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 7, 2021)

Thanks. It's not major. Just a herniated disk digging into a nerve.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 7, 2021)

whitebb2727 said:


> Thanks. It's not major. Just a herniated disk digging into a nerve.


sounds like it would be major if it was happening to my back...hope she gets it straightened out soon


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 7, 2021)

whitebb2727 said:


> Thanks. It's not major. Just a herniated disk digging into a nerve.


Probably major if it's my disc & nerve.


----------



## Plantbmore (Oct 7, 2021)

Got some head at 5:20 am clocked in a 6:00
Watch tds ppm videos stock market open 9:30 move some things around ate lunch at 11:30 on rollitup till 2:30 clock out time


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 7, 2021)

Plantbmore said:


> Got some head at 5:20 am clocked in a 6:00
> Watch tds ppm videos stock market open 9:30 move some things around ate lunch at 11:30 on rollitup till 2:30 clock out time


Did he give good head?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 7, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> sounds like it would be major if it was happening to my back...hope she gets it straightened out soon


Yea. It's bad. She can't walk. I didn't mean it like it sounded. I went through the same thing. 
I try to find the positive. It could be worse. I'm hoping for the best 


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Probably major if it's my disc & nerve.


Yea. Not to belittle the pain she's in. I meant it's a small incision and small plate. It's not where they cut you and put a cage in.


----------



## raratt (Oct 7, 2021)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yea. It's bad. She can't walk. I didn't mean it like it sounded. I went through the same thing.
> I try to find the positive. It could be worse. I'm hoping for the best
> 
> Yea. Not to belittle the pain she's in. I meant it's a small incision and small plate. It's not where they cut you and put a cage in.


I exploded a disk and had to crawl around for a month waiting on surgery. Percocet wouldn't even numb the pain. I walked in to the surgery out of sheer stubbornness. 4 hours later all the pieces parts were removed. Took awhile to get a lot of the feeling back, my feet are still numb a bit. They didn't fuse it.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> I exploded a disk and had to crawl around for a month waiting on surgery. Percocet wouldn't even numb the pain. I walked in to the surgery out of sheer stubbornness. 4 hours later all the pieces parts were removed. Took awhile to get a lot of the feeling back, my feet are still numb a bit. They didn't fuse it.


It's rough. All the drs and hospitals are over run with covid patients.

How's the surgery held up over time?


----------



## raratt (Oct 7, 2021)

whitebb2727 said:


> How's the surgery held up over time?


I'm not good as new, still have some occasional pain and I have lost the inside of my right calf because of nerve damage, but nothing like before the surgery. I just have to know my limits.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 7, 2021)

whitebb2727 said:


> Thanks. It's not major. Just a herniated disk digging into a nerve.


I know what that is like and its not pleasant. Does herb help her deal with the discomfort?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 7, 2021)

Wife did it again! Tonight she prepared roasted baby bear pumpkins, roasted new potatoes, assorted greens (all of the previous were home grown) along with quinoa, black beans and slow cooked marinated chicken made into bowls!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 7, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> I know what that is like and its not pleasant. Does herb help her deal with the discomfort?


Better than anything else.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 8, 2021)

Anyone know how to use reactions to a post on a phone? I only see the option to like.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 8, 2021)

whitebb2727 said:


> Anyone know how to use reactions to a post on a phone? I only see the option to like.


Hold the like option for a second and the other options pop up


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 8, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Hold the like option for a second and the other options pop up


Ok. I feel stupid now. Lol.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 8, 2021)

whitebb2727 said:


> Ok. I feel stupid now. Lol.


Glad I could help. Good to hear from you bro.


----------



## raratt (Oct 8, 2021)

Slept in to almost 7, I needed that. Waiting to hear from the body shop as to whether I can go pick up my car today.
Mornin.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 8, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Glad I could help. Good to hear from you bro.


Same here. I miss hanging out. Just been so busy.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> Slept in to almost 7, I needed that. Waiting to hear from the body shop as to whether I can go pick up my car today.
> Mornin.


I think I found a disposable vehicle for fairly cheap. I’m trying to get it for $500-700. Nissan Maxima with 90k on it, but feels super strong.

Always wanted to take a normal car into the desert, drive it till it dies, and well…desert it there!

Maybe I’ll bring a bunch of 1 pound propane canisters and a long rifle.

Anyone wanna come along and drive me out of the desert after I desert my vehicle?


----------



## raratt (Oct 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Maybe I’ll bring a bunch of 1 pound propane canisters and a long rifle.
> 
> Anyone wanna come along and drive me out of the desert after I desert my vehicle?


Tannerite.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> Tannerite.


I have a pellet gun with a fairly decent scope (for a toy). After I sighted it in, it got decent groupings at like 25 yards.

I used to like to go to the dollar store and buy a bunch or aerosol cans of air freshener of cleaners, then pop them from a distance.

One time I took a bunch of cans of strawberry soda out to the desert in Nevada after it snowed…it looked like a fucking massacre


----------



## raratt (Oct 8, 2021)

Need a little more velocity for tannerite, my 7MM mag would work.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> Need a little more velocity for tannerite, my 7MM mag would work.


Yeah, let’s go do that. Sounds like a fun weekend in the Nevada desert!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 8, 2021)

whitebb2727 said:


> What's up everyone? Been busy. Wife has been down in her back. At the Neuro surgeon now.


Sending good thoughts your way. Let me know how she's doing.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 8, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I think I found a disposable vehicle for fairly cheap. I’m trying to get it for $500-700. Nissan Maxima with 90k on it, but feels super strong.
> 
> Always wanted to take a normal car into the desert, drive it till it dies, and well…desert it there!
> 
> ...


 I'd love to but unfortunately I'll be busy that day.


----------



## raratt (Oct 8, 2021)

Went and picked up my car this afternoon. First time I have damaged a car in the 45 years I have been driving. I've wasted a lot of money on insurance...lol.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 8, 2021)

printed a disney lithophane for my girlfriends 2 year old grand daughter, i'll make a small wooden stand for it with a low power led, she can use it as a nightlight

^ not back lit

^back lit


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 8, 2021)

Worked, walked with the wife and scoped out my ladies glands. Tomorrow is looking like harvest day.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 8, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Worked, walked with the wife and scoped out my ladies glands. Tomorrow is looking like harvest day.


Vaped a sample that was a week further into flower tonight.


----------



## buckaclark (Oct 8, 2021)

wait until its been in the house for about a month its devine


----------



## Redeyes82 (Oct 8, 2021)

Did some volunteer work at the Salvation Army today and smoked a lot of bud.


----------



## buckaclark (Oct 8, 2021)

love to all


----------



## buckaclark (Oct 8, 2021)

Redeyes82 said:


> Did some volunteer work at the Salvation Army today and smoked a lot of bud.


how old you


----------



## buckaclark (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 8, 2021)

I had one of those fun, rare days I call, "The Great Indoor Adventure"......I started this busy day with a pot of black coffee , protein shake with shit-tons of fresh fruit , some news and a freshly rolled, freshly harvested/cured Chocolope joint ( still like Zig Zags). Next the idiot box goes off , music comes on and are start my 3rd read of Dee Brown's classic , 
" Bury My Heart At Wounded Knee " (I can never get over the f'ing they took....they didn't teach ya that shit in school, it was propaganda we got). 20 pounds of food, junk and drinks later, I finished. Oh yea, I broke the rule of no going out.....had to round up my Basset.


----------



## Redeyes82 (Oct 8, 2021)

buckaclark said:


> how old you


39


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Oct 9, 2021)

Worked on my wife’s new dog grooming shop, building it into the barn. Now doing the electrical, just running some 20 amp outlets in. Going to breakfast with friends in a few minutes. A neighbor in the excavation business is supposed to come over today, we will see, it might rain here. Have a good one.


----------



## ANC (Oct 9, 2021)

Installed the new toilet pan.
Still waiting on the primer on the wall above it to dry, then I can paint it and screw the cistern onto the base.
Was my first toilet install. Luckily it is a through the wall and not the floor situation.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 9, 2021)

ANC said:


> Installed the new toilet pan.
> Still waiting on the primer on the wall above it to dry, then I can paint it and screw the cistern onto the base.
> Was my first toilet install. Luckily it is a through the wall and not the floor situation.


it's not the one you posted earlier in a stairwell is it?


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 9, 2021)

The control board on my $800 Treadmill died the other day mid run. It took a few hours to troubleshoot that’s what it was.

I ordered a new board and just got it today. It only took 15 minutes to switch out the control board. However after changing the board I could not speed Calibrate it.

The speed was obviously off because a 3 mile an hour setting was a jog instead of a walk. More research lead to me finding out Nordictrack no longer allows users to access speed Calibration on their treadmills.

I ended up spending a few hours hand calibrating it. Drawing a chalk line on the tread and calculating revolutions in a 1/10 of a mile and clocking it. Jesus that was repetitive. I got it tho. 1/10 of a mile @ 3 mph clocks at 2:00 minutes.It’s maybe 1 second fast per 1/10 of a mile.


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 9, 2021)

The board was also $215….. I could buy a new treadmill for 800.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 9, 2021)

Balzac89 said:


> The board was also $215….. I could buy a new treadmill for 800.


I was thinking "F it I'd just get a new one" lol sometimes being frugal pays, sometimes it pains


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I was thinking "F it I'd just get a new one" lol sometimes being frugal pays, sometimes it pains


it’s worth it to just to not have to move that hefty bitch. It’s awkward and has to weigh 150 pounds.


----------



## ANC (Oct 9, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's not the one you posted earlier in a stairwell is it?


No. its a tiny bathroom/toilet combo.
was quite a job though including having to chase a strip out of the brick wall removing the old stop tap replacing it with an angle valve at the correct place for the new toilet which has a bottom of the cistern intake unlike the topside one of the old... all the old pipe has been cut down and the holes plastered over with a skim coat and coat paint presealer


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 9, 2021)

Harvesting a few late season garden items.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Sending good thoughts your way. Let me know how she's doing.


Thank you. I will. They clipped the bulge. She has to do some physical therapy.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 9, 2021)

whitebb2727 said:


> Thank you. I will. They clipped the bulge. She has to do some physical therapy.


Hopefully it was microinvasive. If not there's a little more recovery and she should take it easier a little while longer. Hopefully she isn't left with much, if any, motor deficit. But expect that what you go in with is what you come out with unless you are Vegas lucky   Give her my best.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 9, 2021)

Balzac89 said:


> it’s worth it to just to not have to move that hefty bitch. It’s awkward and has to weigh 150 pounds.


Hope it didn't go like this.......


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 9, 2021)

#


----------



## raratt (Oct 9, 2021)

I have been inputting my kitchen dimensions and cabinets into a design program called Sweet home 3D. I have a free version. It is tedious, but works.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Hopefully it was microinvasive. If not there's a little more recovery and she should take it easier a little while longer. Hopefully she isn't left with much, if any, motor deficit. But expect that what you go in with is what you come out with unless you are Vegas lucky   Give her my best.


Sad thing is it's been 10 weeks since symptoms started. Nobody we went to would help due to covid. Several er visits trying to get admitted with no luck. All the neurologist and surgeons were booked until Feb to March of next year. I finally picked a place through a hospital that had locations next to us and in Lexington. I called them, among others, daily. Explaining the situation and begging to get her seen. Finally a pa agreed to see her on her lunch break. From there they decided it was serious enough to do the MRI the next morning and look at it the same day. Then surgery a few days later.

We were told there is a chance of permanent motor loss and numbness. Was also told that there is a chance with physical therapy for a full recovery. The time puts it at possibly going either way. 

Yes. It was a small incision and came home the same day.

I'm mad as hell. One er trip a 81 woman had been sitting with chest pains for hours. She later died. 

Shits a mess. You and I have talked. It seems it's been one thing after another and I'm about to my breaking point.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 9, 2021)

whitebb2727 said:


> Sad thing is it's been 10 weeks since symptoms started. Nobody we went to would help due to covid. Several er visits trying to get admitted with no luck. All the neurologist and surgeons were booked until Feb to March of next year. I finally picked a place through a hospital that had locations next to us and in Lexington. I called them, among others, daily. Explaining the situation and begging to get her seen. Finally a pa agreed to see her on her lunch break. From there they decided it was serious enough to do the MRI the next morning and look at it the same day. Then surgery a few days later.
> 
> We were told there is a chance of permanent motor loss and numbness. Was also told that there is a chance with physical therapy for a full recovery. The time puts it at possibly going either way.
> 
> ...


Yeah shit is a mess and it is enraging. I'm hoping for a full recovery for her. She's relatively young so she has a better chance than the elderly in this mess. Much love and hang in there hun. If you wanna talk you know where I am


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 9, 2021)

+ Rep my dear.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 9, 2021)

Cut and hung a plant and then feasted!


----------



## raratt (Oct 10, 2021)

My plans for the day, eggs, hash browns, Jimmy Dean hot sausage, football, thaw something out for the grill, beer run, football, buds and suds, grill the meat, football, drag racing, might have to put the last one off till tomorrow, Pandora and Youtube music. I have such a busy day.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 10, 2021)

I thought it was Monday already. So I got another day back!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have been inputting my kitchen dimensions and cabinets into a design program called Sweet home 3D. I have a free version. It is tedious, but works.


This just started the wife down a rabbit hole.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah shit is a mess and it is enraging. I'm hoping for a full recovery for her. She's relatively young so she has a better chance than the elderly in this mess. Much love and hang in there hun. If you wanna talk you know where I am


I appreciate it. I may holler at you. I think venting a bit helps. I get so busy at times I feel isolated if that makes sense.


----------



## raratt (Oct 10, 2021)

whitebb2727 said:


> I appreciate it. I may holler at you. I think venting a bit helps. I get so busy at times I feel isolated if that makes sense.


I'm here also, been through it.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 10, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm here also, been through it.


I appreciate it.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 10, 2021)

Late season outdoor gardening has its ups and downs. This little guy was something on the up side!


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Oct 10, 2021)

Replaced a leaking hose bib with a new frost free one. Cheated and used a shark bite fitting because my propane torch skills leave a lot to be desired; especially in tight spaces.
Old one

working area - I’d have burned the hell out of the joist if I’d tried to solder here and there would have been many swear words when it leaked after installation:

New one:

Going to burn one in a minute then caulk around the new fixture.


----------



## lokie (Oct 10, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Replaced a leaking hose bib with a new frost free one. Cheated and used a shark bite fitting because my propane torch skills leave a lot to be desired; especially in tight spaces.
> Old one
> View attachment 5007059
> working area - I’d have burned the hell out of the joist if I’d tried to solder here and there would have been *many swear words* when it leaked after installation:
> ...


Cursing is the most fun part of plumbing.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 10, 2021)

Hung the blues, got real high and now watching some Saturday Night Live.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 10, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Replaced a leaking hose bib with a new frost free one. Cheated and used a shark bite fitting because my propane torch skills leave a lot to be desired; especially in tight spaces.
> Old one
> View attachment 5007059
> working area - I’d have burned the hell out of the joist if I’d tried to solder here and there would have been many swear words when it leaked after installation:
> ...


A piece of tin in between the soldering area and the joist works well, and always have a bucket of water nearby. But soldering is a bit of an art...

Looks good! Just don't leave a hose connected in the winter or it will still burst, if you live where it gets below freezing.


----------



## mudballs (Oct 13, 2021)

Transplanting...in mid October? ...moved growspot. This will look awesome tonight when the lights turn on.
7-10days more veg then let em flower. Wanna see how far i can push into Dec/Jan here in my area of texas. Ive let pots sit out and not cared, but this legit effort for 3rd grow 2021. I think i can squeeze 3 in a year if my timing is right.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> printed a disney lithophane for my girlfriends 2 year old grand daughter, i'll make a small wooden stand for it with a low power led, she can use it as a nightlight
> View attachment 5005648
> ^ not back lit
> View attachment 5005649
> ^back lit


is that model from thingiverse?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> is that model from thingiverse?


no, i believe i got that one from cults3d...but it might have been from thingiverse...i use both, i'm pretty sure you can find it on both, they always seem to have at least 90% the same stuff


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 13, 2021)

Took the wheels and tires for the hot rod into the tire shop for mounting and balancing with new. Currently stripping the brakes down for the once a year cleaning and inspection. Painting the lug nuts. Will paint the rims when I get them back but that is for another day.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, i believe i got that one from cults3d...but it might have been from thingiverse...i use both, i'm pretty sure you can find it on both, they always seem to have at least 90% the same stuff


Your print turned out really nice. I've only tried a lithograph once and it didn't turn out well. I think it was too thick.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 13, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Your print turned out really nice. I've only tried a lithograph once and it didn't turn out well. I think it was too thick.


you have to screw with the settings a little, if there are a lot of overhangs, you get little loops where there wasn't support enough for them to hold the previous edge. you want to enable bridging perimeters, and enable external perimeters first, and if it's particularly bad, use supports within the build plate. i don't like using supports, but sometimes you have to. wastes a lot of material, takes a lot of extra time, and you have to be careful breaking them loose from small details


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 13, 2021)

and no infill, solid walls...they aren't thick enough for it to be an issue, usually


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 13, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> and no infill, solid walls...they aren't thick enough for it to be an issue, usually


Found it!









Lithophane Disney 2 by babynavy


Lithophane Disney 2




www.thingiverse.com





I probably did infil. I only read instructions after things go to shit on me.


----------



## raratt (Oct 13, 2021)

Got a new key fob programmed, $124, such a deal. Picked up take and bake pizza on the way and deposited the check from the mother in law's house.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 13, 2021)

Last two plants of 22 and I'm out of trim jail for another week. Great yields lately, but I'm only selling half of the grows so it is piling up quickly. I'm gonna have to have a Fall sale or something. Still gotta move and prune plants tonight, and plant 22 new ones tomorrow. At least I'll have Friday off before the weekend gigs. Tired of plant shit...












Strawberry Cheesecake. Yummy...


----------



## raratt (Oct 13, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Last two plants of 22 and I'm out of trim jail for another week. Great yields lately, but I'm only selling half of the grows so it is piling up quickly. I'm gonna have to have a Fall sale or something. Still gotta move and prune plants tonight, and plant 22 new ones tomorrow. At least I'll have Friday off before the weekend gigs. Tired of plant shit...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009056
> ...


Cool, those got the darker leaves like mine did. Mine were a little more purple though.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 13, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Last two plants of 22 and I'm out of trim jail for another week. Great yields lately, but I'm only selling half of the grows so it is piling up quickly. I'm gonna have to have a Fall sale or something. Still gotta move and prune plants tonight, and plant 22 new ones tomorrow. At least I'll have Friday off before the weekend gigs. Tired of plant shit...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009056
> ...


is business off? or is it just from you being laid up? always curious about the state of the (black)market


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 13, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is business off? or is it just from you being laid up? always curious about the state of the (black)market


A bunch of people seemed to leave town all around the same time, and I just haven't heard from a few others in a while. Not sure if they found a better deal, or what. I do know I need to acquire more clients soon. I usually run an incentive based referral program when this happens, right now I'm doing 2 ounces or $400 cash for each referral that becomes a regular client. That usually rectifies the situation in a couple of months...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2021)

@Roger A. Shrubber might want to change your password on thigniverse and anywhere you used the same password. 

Got this from haveibeenpwned this morning.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 14, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Roger A. Shrubber might want to change your password on thigniverse and anywhere you used the same password.
> 
> Got this from haveibeenpwned this morning.
> 
> View attachment 5009417


thanks for the heads up, but i never made an account, i just download stuff....


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 14, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> I had one of those fun, rare days I call, "The Great Indoor Adventure"......I started this busy day with a pot of black coffee , protein shake with shit-tons of fresh fruit , some news and a freshly rolled, freshly harvested/cured Chocolope joint ( still like Zig Zags). Next the idiot box goes off , music comes on and are start my 3rd read of Dee Brown's classic ,
> " Bury My Heart At Wounded Knee " (I can never get over the f'ing they took....they didn't teach ya that shit in school, it was propaganda we got). 20 pounds of food, junk and drinks later, I finished. Oh yea, I broke the rule of no going out.....had to round up my Basset.


Tyler.....you were right......I grew too much......kept me running.....got tedious.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 14, 2021)

We went on the Great Smoky Mountain Railroad last week, it was pretty interesting, and my girlfriend thought it was romantic... 
the ride starts in Bryson NC, runs up the Nantahala Gorge, then they swap the engines to the other end and you get to see the other side on the way back, about a 4 hour ride.
Kudzu...the plant that ate the south

i'd live in a house with no foundation if i got to wake up to that view every day...who needs a basement?

again...who needs a basement?

why they call it the "smoky mountains"...

the Nantahala river running pretty good, wouldn't wanna be rafting that day

this is all part of the tva, they drop the water level in the fall to stop spring flooding.
the spring colors were coming on harder on that side of the mountain, which is odd, they usually are a little warmer, with more rain...?

they had a pretty impressive model lay out at the "depot"


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Oct 14, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> We went on the Great Smoky Mountain Railroad last week, it was pretty interesting, and my girlfriend thought it was romantic...
> the ride starts in Bryson NC, runs up the Nantahala Gorge, then they swap the engines to the other end and you get to see the other side on the way back, about a 4 hour ride.
> Kudzu...the plant that ate the south
> View attachment 5009579
> ...


That model train museum in Bryson City is neat. My brother and folks live in western NC and we took our kids on that train a few years back. Beautiful area.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 14, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> That model train museum in Bryson City is neat. My brother and folks live in western NC and we took our kids on that train a few years back. Beautiful area.


my girlfriend is big on family stuff...so we are going on the polar express thing they do for christmas, and i get to wear pajamas in public....YAY....
https://www.gsmr.com/events/polar-express/?gclid=Cj0KCQjwqp-LBhDQARIsAO0a6aJU2G-eUhsXCyQc0FkmfqI4XU9akkCIw-54Wt8EIUYVZRuRSLs3VtYaAvviEALw_wcB

i'll post a few pictures...there will be 7 of us, both her daughters, both her grand daughters, one of the daughter's husbands, and us...all wearing matching pajamas....again...YAY...
the things i do to not be an incel with a waifu pillow....
oh..oh, i mean, uh, the things you do for love..


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 14, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> We went on the Great Smoky Mountain Railroad last week, it was pretty interesting, and my girlfriend thought it was romantic...
> the ride starts in Bryson NC, runs up the Nantahala Gorge, then they swap the engines to the other end and you get to see the other side on the way back, about a 4 hour ride.
> Kudzu...the plant that ate the south
> View attachment 5009579
> ...


That's HO gauge!


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> That's HO gauge!


I believe those are bigger then HO. Triple rails.


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2021)

Took the car back to get the paint fixed, took about half an hour while they resanded it and buffed it out again. Looks acceptable now.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> Took the car back to get the paint fixed, took about half an hour while they resanded it and buffed it out again. Looks acceptable now.


if it was that easy, makes you wonder wtf they didn't just do it right the first time?


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if it was that easy, makes you wonder wtf they didn't just do it right the first time?


They need new glasses worse than I do? The service writer saw it right away.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> They need new glasses worse than I do? The service writer saw it right away.


they were probably higher that you were when you brought it in...


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they were probably higher that you were when you brought it in...


I was sober. That's an evening treat, or I wouldn't get anything done all day..


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> I believe those are bigger then HO. Triple rails.


Need my eyes checked.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 14, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Need my eyes checked.


To much time under LEDs.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 14, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if it was that easy, makes you wonder wtf they didn't just do it right the first time?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 14, 2021)

Probably someone new to the job.


----------



## raratt (Oct 15, 2021)

Grocery shopping try #2 today, I know they are open this time. Debating on whether to get the gas edger I was given running or not. Probably just needs a diaphragm and a good carb cleaning. I use the weed eater usually anyway. I think I'll put up Halloween decorations this weekend.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> Grocery shopping try #2 today, I know they are open this time. Debating on whether to get the gas edger I was given running or not. Probably just needs a diaphragm and a good carb cleaning. I use the weed eater usually anyway. I think I'll put up Halloween decorations this weekend.


What sorta decorations? I only do Xmas usually, and even then just lights and maybe a wreath


----------



## raratt (Oct 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> What sorta decorations? I only do Xmas usually, and even then just lights and maybe a wreath


Homie, skulls, rope lights, and other stuff. My shotgun hull lights, simulated blood dripping LED's flapping bat, spider.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> Homie, skulls, rope lights, and other stuff. My shotgun hull lights, simulated blood dripping LED's flapping bat, spider.View attachment 5010148


Nooow I remember! Super awesome!


----------



## newgrow16 (Oct 15, 2021)

Second official mushroom foray with wife, success:

believed to be Amanita Novinupta found near Tonto Creek outside Payson Az, October 12, huge, Cap over 5" stipe 4":


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 15, 2021)

Getting ready to paint my car wheels. If i can get two days in a row of no rain.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 15, 2021)

I graduated High School in Kernersville NC.


----------



## raratt (Oct 15, 2021)

Groceries bought and put away, beer shelf filled, frozen shrimp and fish for dinner. I'm done for today.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 15, 2021)

raratt said:


> Groceries bought and put away, beer shelf filled, frozen shrimp and fish for dinner. I'm done for today.


Brother, I feel that. I’m done for the whole goddamn month already.

someone wake me up for Halloween


----------



## raratt (Oct 15, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Brother, I feel that. I’m done for the whole goddamn month already.
> 
> someone wake me up for Halloween


I picked up 3 bags of candy for Halloween also, plus a bag of Smarties because I haven't seen them in a long time.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 15, 2021)

Got the engine out of my trunk with the hoist  Easy peasy. Now the hub gets to do the really hard work.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 15, 2021)

Mohican said:


> I graduated High School in Kernersville NC.


I went to Garey High in Pomona Ca my sophomore year. Same year the movie Colors came out. Might as well have been a highschool in compton. Jesus did that suck.

Have i told you guys how much i hate smelLA?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 15, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I went to Garey High in Pomona Ca my sophomore year. Same year the movie Colors came out. Might as well have been a highschool in compton. Jesus did that suck.
> 
> *Have i told you guys how much i hate smelLA?*


It's possible you mentioned it in passing


----------



## raratt (Oct 15, 2021)

OK, I lied, making a batch of chocolate chip pan cookies, they didn't have the Nutter Butter cookies I wanted at the commissary. Need to get them done soon, beer 30.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 15, 2021)

So nice out I broke the wife's motopony out for a quick run to TJs.


----------



## raratt (Oct 15, 2021)

OK, my back says I'm done now, can't ignore that. They are in the oven.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 15, 2021)

5 floor joists......to fix someone's homeowner carpentry......found more wires to nowhere


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 15, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> 5 floor joists......to fix someone's homeowner carpentry......found more wires to nowhere


Wires to no where? Abandoned in place?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 15, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Wires to no where? Abandoned in place?


Yeah, these today where dead. But the others the other day where not. Live just cut no tape.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 15, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> So nice out I broke the wife's motopony out for a quick run to TJs.


very nice, what kind of vespa do you have? i love my piaggio


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 15, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> very nice, what kind of vespa do you have? i love my piaggio


LX150s. Carbureted. Twist and go fun!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 15, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> LX150s. Carbureted. Twist and go fun!


nice, mine's fuel injected, otherwise probably the same engine, 155 cc iget


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Oct 16, 2021)

Having completed a triple-batch of vindaloo paste & marinading cubed beef for cooking tomorrow, I decided to channel my inner-Womble & create a quadruple batch of Sambal Bajak (after a fashion....).

Currently cooking-down & concentrating....... should last for several years once I've hot-packed it into jars (currently sterilising in the oven).

The smell is intense & intoxicating.


----------



## shortlove927 (Oct 16, 2021)

Today, yesterday, I just simply hung out at home and trimmed weed. Today, I plan to do the same but also watch the Dodger game. 
oh and I have been looking to find a mechanic my car these past few days.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 16, 2021)

39F out last night. So off goes the temp controlled exhaust fan for the flower room and on comes the inside CO2 generator, aka heater. First time actually being able to monitor the temps/humidity remotely for a winter grow. CO2 today is ~800ppm before lighting the pilot light. During the winter the exhaust fan acts as a whole hose ventilator.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 16, 2021)

TerryTeacosy said:


> Having completed a triple-batch of vindaloo paste & marinading cubed beef for cooking tomorrow, I decided to channel my inner-Womble & create a quadruple batch of Sambal Bajak (after a fashion....).
> 
> Currently cooking-down & concentrating....... should last for several years once I've hot-packed it into jars (currently sterilising in the oven).
> 
> The smell is intense & intoxicating.View attachment 5010591


----------



## raratt (Oct 16, 2021)

Cleared a path in the garage to get to the Halloween stuff, my son likes to pile stuff in the walkways. Need to edge the front lawn and get the stuff put up.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> Cleared a path in the garage to get to the Halloween stuff, my son likes to pile stuff in the walkways. Need to edge the front lawn and get the stuff put up.


Those kids!. I need to clear off the entire long sided outside wall on my garage from the inside and tackle some termite damage this winter. Going to sister another wall from the inside, at least that's the plan. This will be the last wall done in the garage. It will be the best insulated part of the house.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2021)

TerryTeacosy said:


> Having completed a triple-batch of vindaloo paste & marinading cubed beef for cooking tomorrow, I decided to channel my inner-Womble & create a quadruple batch of Sambal Bajak (after a fashion....).
> 
> Currently cooking-down & concentrating....... should last for several years once I've hot-packed it into jars (currently sterilising in the oven).
> 
> The smell is intense & intoxicating.View attachment 5010591


I just buy it in little jars. I loved the Konigsvögel brand but Runel is alright by me.


----------



## raratt (Oct 16, 2021)

Homie has arisen from his boxcophagus after a long sleep and taken his rightful place in the middle of the front yard. Rest of the lights are up, I think I have shrunk, seems to be harder to hang the lights on the cup hooks on the facia boards. Might get a pic later when it is dark.


----------



## buckaclark (Oct 16, 2021)

All hate is the same


----------



## raratt (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Oct 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> Cleared a path in the garage to get to the Halloween stuff, my son likes to pile stuff in the walkways. Need to edge the front lawn and get the stuff put up.


Clutter in the walk path is a big issue for me.

When the grandkids were young they would leave their shoes and/or toys laying in the hallway and often in front of the doors.

I made them pick up several times. Oneday the oldest came to ask "Where are my shoes, have you seen my shoes?"
I told him he could start looking for them in the backyard. I had thrown everything laying on the floor of the laundry room out the backdoor.


----------



## raratt (Oct 16, 2021)

lokie said:


> Clutter in the walk path is a big issue for me.
> 
> When the grandkids were young they would leave their shoes and/or toys laying in the hallway and often in front of the doors.
> 
> ...


I have clutter everywhere, but there are paths through it in the garage.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 16, 2021)

buckaclark said:


> All hate is the same


Hate them back, works for me


----------



## buckaclark (Oct 16, 2021)

awesome


----------



## buckaclark (Oct 16, 2021)

it is you know


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 16, 2021)

Sun filled day with the wife.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 16, 2021)

You guys are too young to hate yet.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 16, 2021)

We did a 6 mile walk around our neighborhood this afternoon and in the process made some new friends.


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Oct 16, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


>


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 16, 2021)

TerryTeacosy said:


>


----------



## manfredo (Oct 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> Homie has arisen from his boxcophagus after a long sleep and taken his rightful place in the middle of the front yard. Rest of the lights are up, I think I have shrunk, seems to be harder to hang the lights on the cup hooks on the facia boards. Might get a pic later when it is dark.


There may even be Trick or treaters this year...Here they are saying it's OK. I have yet to have one anyways...My driveway is 200' long and dark, lol.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have clutter everywhere, but there are paths through it in the garage.


I have gotten terrible about putting things away. Everything! And I use to be such a neat freak.


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Oct 16, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


>


Sorta-kinda.....

The Mrs doesn't like stuff too hot unless there's plenty of yoghurt available to cool the shenannigans.

Who/how am I to refuse her womanly wiles? I am, after all, a mere male.........

Cool to 43C, add the yoghurt culture & leave it to sit overnight in a thermos...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 18, 2021)

buckaclark said:


> All hate is the same


that is not even faintly true...there are many degrees of hate, starting just past mild annoyance, and going to white hot blinding rage...there is just and unjust hate, there is righteous hate, and malevolent hate....
it's ok to hate evil...it's not ok to hate your neighbor because he came from a different place than you...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 18, 2021)

TerryTeacosy said:


> Sorta-kinda.....
> 
> The Mrs doesn't like stuff too hot unless there's plenty of yoghurt available to cool the shenannigans.
> 
> ...


Did it explode?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did it explode?


Indeed


----------



## ANC (Oct 18, 2021)

Replaced the old 1990's style drawer slides on the knives and forks drawer with a nice ball bearing smooth new style slides.
Not only does the whole drawer slide out now right to the back, it closes butter-smooth too.

My wife is super impressed. Think it cost $5.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 18, 2021)

ANC said:


> Replaced the old 1990's style drawer slides on the knives and forks drawer with a nice ball bearing smooth new style slides.
> Not only does the whole drawer slide out now right to the back, it closes butter-smooth too.
> 
> My wife is super impressed. Think it cost $5.


My keyboard tray needs the slides replaced and I keep forgetting, thanks for the reminder


----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2021)

Found the P trap under the sink was leaking, knew I smelled something wet under there. You think I could just get a generic replacement? No.  Got a replacement ABS elbow, had to glue in a threaded piece to match the pipe to the sink, put it in and the threads are a different size now than in 87. I need to cut the original off the wall stub, put in a slip collar and a piece of pipe to match the new elbow and make sure it lines up with the sink.
I can't find the old one anymore, I tossed it across the room when I found out nothing matches, I think I sent it into another dimension. I've looked everywhere.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> Found the P trap under the sink was leaking, knew I smelled something wet under there. You think I could just get a generic replacement? No.  Got a replacement ABS elbow, had to glue in a threaded piece to match the pipe to the sink, put it in and the threads are a different size now than in 87. I need to cut the original off the wall stub, put in a slip collar and a piece of pipe to match the new elbow and make sure it lines up with the sink.
> I can't find the old one anymore, I tossed it across the room when I found out nothing matches, I think I sent it into another dimension. I've looked everywhere.


Those slip connections suck.....this house had it under the kitchen sink. If you emptied a full sink of hot water it would let that slip off and it was a sink full of water under the cabinet


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 18, 2021)

Wife is doing good. Surgery seems to have worked. She's gaining feeling and strength back in her leg.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 18, 2021)

Beautiful day for painting the car rims. Day 2 and they should be done except for any touch ups.


----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Those slip connections suck.....this house had it under the kitchen sink. If you emptied a full sink of hot water it would let that slip off and it was a sink full of water under the cabinet


These glue on, not like the rubber ones with clamps. A slip slip is a common spice for ABS or PVC.


----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Beautiful day for painting the car rims. Day 2 and they should be done except for any touch ups.
> 
> View attachment 5012324


I have to ask this, why didn't you paint them before you got the tires mounted?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 18, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Beautiful day for painting the car rims. Day 2 and they should be done except for any touch ups.
> 
> View attachment 5012324


What are those 14's


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What are those 14's


18" 225/50/ and 245/50


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have to ask this, why didn't you paint them before you got the tires mounted?


It would take at least three more days and I was worried about them nicking the fresh paint. It really needs to sit a good week to cure. The cards worked really easy and good.

Used two cans of this. It comes out in a heavy fan spray. Just a second or two per wheel at a time.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 18, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> 18" 225/50/ and 245/50


Guess I'm just used to much larger tires.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 18, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> It would take at least three more days and I was worried about them nicking the fresh paint. It really needs to sit a good week to cure. The cards worked really easy and good.


It looks like it still got all over the tires though. Or are they wet?


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It looks like it still got all over the tires though. Or are they wet?


It did a little but won't be hard to remove.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 18, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Guess I'm just used to much larger tires.


The car came with 19". I went to the lighter 18"s. Saved 12 lbs a wheel over stock. Went from 40 series to 50 series to compensate and is a much smoother ride.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 18, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> The car came with 19". I went to the lighter 18"s. Saved 12 lbs a wheel over stock. Went from 40 series to 50 series to compensate and is a much smoother ride.


Oh I bet it's smother.


----------



## ANC (Oct 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have to ask this, why didn't you paint them before you got the tires mounted?


most tire machines will chip your paint on the rims.


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Oct 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did it explode?


I reiterate: I am a mere male. Some things do, occasionally, explode & tend to make a mess.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2021)

ANC said:


> most tire machines will chip your paint on the rims.


Without protection and a shitty tech maybe. But that's on the shop.....they'd be fixing their fuck up.

It'll definitely chip if they aren't prepped right too.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Without protection and a shitty tech maybe.


One of BB's first jobs was tire buster and manually studding snow tires in a really busy full service (remember those?) Phillips 66 gas station. Sucked


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 19, 2021)

whitebb2727 said:


> Wife is doing good. Surgery seems to have worked. She's gaining feeling and strength back in her leg.


Oh my gosh, White, just noticed you were back posting and read the backstory on your wife. So glad she's doing better and welcome back. Much love to you and her.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 19, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Oh my gosh, White, just noticed you were back posting and read the backstory on your wife. So glad she's doing better and welcome back. Much love to you and her.


Good to be back. Thank you. I've had a little more time. I've had to stay home and help her. Things are calming down a little for me so I should have some more free time this fall and winter.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 19, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> It would take at least three more days and I was worried about them nicking the fresh paint. It really needs to sit a good week to cure. The cards worked really easy and good.
> 
> Used two cans of this. It comes out in a heavy fan spray. Just a second or two per wheel at a time.


That was a slick trick with the cards!! My truck rims need paint!! I'll remember!!


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 19, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Without protection and a shitty tech maybe. But that's on the shop.....they'd be fixing their fuck up.
> 
> It'll definitely chip if they aren't prepped right too.


It's 8 miles to the closest shop, 15 to the next. No way am I going to trust any tech to not chip it and if they did and if the shop was good to fix it, then that's another two weeks anyway.

I've used the paint before (Rustoleum Gloss Back) and it takes a good two weeks to fully cure and harden. I won't even mount them on the car until tomorrow. Rustoleum BBQ Black is a tougher paint but not available in the big cans.

I originally was going to get these powdercoated but the Corona run them all out of business around me.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 19, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> One of BB's first jobs was tire buster and manually studding snow tires in a really busy full service (remember those?) Phillips 66 gas station. Sucked


One of my first ones jobs was truck tire repair. The old split rims and a cage. When one of them let loose at 80 lbs you remember!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 19, 2021)

TerryTeacosy said:


> Having completed a triple-batch of vindaloo paste & marinading cubed beef for cooking tomorrow, I decided to channel my inner-Womble & create a quadruple batch of Sambal Bajak (after a fashion....).
> 
> Currently cooking-down & concentrating....... should last for several years once I've hot-packed it into jars (currently sterilising in the oven).
> 
> The smell is intense & intoxicating.View attachment 5010591


Exposed fiberglass, overall mega nasty mess everywhere.
Regardless of how it smells/tastes I don't think I could bring myself to eat that after seeing where it was made


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Exposed fiberglass, overall mega nasty mess everywhere.
> Regardless of how it smells/tastes I don't think I could bring myself to eat that after seeing where it was made


You're a mere male too GWN. You should be fine. 

I think I got food poisoning from the photos.


----------



## raratt (Oct 19, 2021)

I have an operational kitchen sink again! 





Now to get back to the never ending list of other stuff. I need to get the turnip seeds in the ground before the next rain soaks everything.


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 19, 2021)

Caught a buzz, went outside and was working on grapevine bed when I saw a familiar face galumphing down the road with something long wrapped in canvas. It was the kid I had picked up ( bartered for) an 1862 Tower rifle from. This time he had another rifle, a mid 19th century " breech loader". These rifles eventually went to the wayside during civil war ( repeating rifles). Have no idea yet what the f I got.....I like it..........In exchange for the breech loader.......... block and tackle, micrometer and a Pyrex condenser joint. I threw in some Chocolope ( wanna keep him coming back) .


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 19, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Caught a buzz, went outside and was working on grapevine bed when I saw a familiar face galumphing down the road with something long wrapped in canvas. It was the kid I had picked up ( bartered for) an 1862 Tower rifle from. This time he had another rifle, a mid 19th century " breech loader". These rifles eventually went to the wayside during civil war ( repeating rifles). Have no idea yet what the f I got.....I like it..........In exchange for the breech loader.......... block and tackle, micrometer and a Pyrex condenser joint. I threw in some Chocolope ( wanna keep him coming back) .


very nice...but you might want to check local police reports, make sure that thing ain't on any of them


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 19, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> One of BB's first jobs was tire buster and manually studding snow tires in a really busy full service (remember those?) Phillips 66 gas station. Sucked


Yes sir, split rims Phillips 66 6ply nylon truck tires, they would beat the truck apart until they became warm and round again.


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 19, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> very nice...but you might want to check local police reports, make sure that thing ain't on any of them
> 
> I surely hope the rifle isn't hot.......this fella has an 1862 Norwich black powder long rifle. The firing mechanism is in great shape and the original ramrod intact ( ramrods usually gone).....It's a beautiful piece. He left the rifle here once so I could look it over and take some pics.....I just couldn't craft the right package to barter with , but I will . The rifle seems 12ft long, quite a load to hold up, steady and shoot. It needs some buffing up !


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 19, 2021)

Holly crap, two days where I worked less than 8 hours.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 19, 2021)

i changed the oil in my girlfriends car, and the dealership that did it last stripped the plug...and didn't say shit about it. i had to get a new plug, and it still has a slow oozing leak, i'm not sure if i can replace the helicoil spring in the drain hole, or if we'll just have to get a new drain pan eventually...fucking "professionals"...professional fuck ups......


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 19, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i changed the oil in my girlfriends car, and the dealership that did it last stripped the plug...and didn't say shit about it. i had to get a new plug, and it still has a slow oozing leak, i'm not sure if i can replace the helicoil spring in the drain hole, or if we'll just have to get a new drain pan eventually...fucking "professionals"...professional fuck ups......


The paper on the wall never impressed me. They could've been the one that just passed lol


----------



## raratt (Oct 19, 2021)

Got all the stuff on the counter washed and pre washed the silverware and loaded the dishwasher, helps to have an operational sink. Daughter did a drive by with the grandkids and dropped off stuff she brought down from the MIL's house. Planted the turnips, going to have to transplant some because it is a pain to distribute tiny seeds. Need to bring in the plumeria soon, the boonie pepper is inside already. BLT's for dinner because I still have some T's. Took out some stew meat to thaw for some stew sometime and picked up some beans for chili. I'm done now.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're a mere male too GWN. You should be fine.
> 
> I think I got food poisoning from the photos.


That's what I was thinking


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have an operational kitchen sink again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great, can you come over and help the old man that lives in my house with the engine? He's fussing about a crank sensor.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> very nice...but you might want to check local police reports, make sure that thing ain't on any of them


Yup that's where my mind went too.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 19, 2021)

raratt said:


> Got all the stuff on the counter washed and pre washed the silverware and loaded the dishwasher, helps to have an operational sink. Daughter did a drive by with the grandkids and dropped off stuff she brought down from the MIL's house. Planted the turnips, going to have to transplant some because it is a pain to distribute tiny seeds. Need to bring in the plumeria soon, the boonie pepper is inside already. BLT's for dinner because I still have some T's. Took out some stew meat to thaw for some stew sometime and picked up some beans for chili. I'm done now.


Oh and I'd be forever grateful if you'd bring a few T's with you.


----------



## raratt (Oct 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Oh and I'd be forever grateful if you'd bring a few T's with you.


Only have a few small ones, and less than a few after dinner. He'll figure out the sensor, or not...lol.


----------



## ANC (Oct 20, 2021)

Picked up this bad boy for $10


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Oct 20, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think I got food poisoning from the photos.


I studied the ancient art of Tantric Botulism from a 7th-Dan sensei in a disgustingly dirty cave in the Himalayas. Needless to say, it was both enlightening & emetically cathartic at the same time. My culinary life has never been the same since.

I've also crossed unwashed knives with a celebrity/filmic deity by the name of Chuck Chunda. It was a tough gig, but definitely opened-up the sluices at both ends & provided a whole new meaning to "God".


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 20, 2021)

ANC said:


> View attachment 5013100
> 
> Picked up this bad boy for $10


Starting a side hustle in neurosurgery? I'd recommend the speed handle version:

It's a little more spendy but I'd go with the disposable Codman Perforator instead of the reusable bits.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 20, 2021)

​


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 20, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 5013134​


Antique trepaning tools. I particularly like this one.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Antique trepaning tools. I particularly like this one.
> View attachment 5013138


I can actually see you collecting antique instruments as a hobby, j/s


----------



## ANC (Oct 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Starting a side hustle in neurosurgery? I'd recommend the speed handle version:
> View attachment 5013131
> It's a little more spendy but I'd go with the disposable Codman Perforator instead of the reusable bits.


That one is an old wood drill, Got tired of load-shedding (when they switch the power off occasionally to stop the network collapsing), then I can't finish crates for shipping.

I'll probably clean it with the battery charger and respray. but don't feel like polishing up the shafts.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 20, 2021)

ANC said:


> That one is an old wood drill, Got tired of load-shedding (when they switch the power off occasionally to stop the network collapsing), then I can't finish crates for shipping.
> 
> I'll probably clean it with the battery charger and respray. but don't feel like polishing up the shafts.


he said "polishing up the shafts"....hehehehehehh


----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2021)

"Fixed" the desktop, son lost internet so I told him to reboot it and if that didn't work unplug the router cable and plug it back in. Still nothing, so I swapped the cable, nothing. He missed the reboot part I guess, did that and Bob's your uncle. Drama, I'm tired boss


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2021)

TerryTeacosy said:


> I studied the ancient art of Tantric Botulism from a 7th-Dan sensei in a disgustingly dirty cave in the Himalayas. Needless to say, it was both enlightening & emetically cathartic at the same time. My culinary life has never been the same since.
> 
> I've also crossed unwashed knives with a celebrity/filmic deity by the name of Chuck Chunda. It was a tough gig, but definitely opened-up the sluices at both ends & provided a whole new meaning to "God".


I'm just messing with you.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> "Fixed" the desktop, son lost internet so I told him to reboot it and if that didn't work unplug the router cable and plug it back in. Still nothing, so I swapped the cable, nothing. He missed the reboot part I guess, did that and Bob's your uncle. Drama, I'm tired boss


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Oct 20, 2021)

ANC said:


> View attachment 5013100
> 
> Picked up this bad boy for $10


I’ve got about a dozen of different drills, used to pick them up at garage sales. That’s a pretty basic one, it has 2 speeds, but some later ones have another gear set, more speed range, some have storage for bits.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Antique trepaning tools. I particularly like this one.
> View attachment 5013138


there was some scary ass shit back then...like this unit...


this ALL looks it should be in a Clive Barker movie...https://cvltnation.com/20-terrifying-antique-surgical-instruments/


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're a mere male too GWN. You should be fine.
> 
> I think I got food poisoning from the photos.


Mere? I prefer Alpha, thank you. 

And a picky one when it comes to cleanliness.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 21, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there was some scary ass shit back then...like this unit...
> View attachment 5013638
> 
> this ALL looks it should be in a Clive Barker movie...https://cvltnation.com/20-terrifying-antique-surgical-instruments/


That goes into the "what were they thinking" category. We use Gigli saws for unpowered craniotomies. They made more sense. That thing would chatter all over a skull.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 21, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Mere? I prefer Alpha, thank you.
> 
> And a picky one when it comes to cleanliness.


I borrowed mere



TerryTeacosy said:


> I reiterate: I am a mere male. Some things do, occasionally, explode & tend to make a mess.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Oct 21, 2021)

I hope weed can hold me together until the day Dr. McCoy shows up to pull us out of the goddamned Spanish Inquisition.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 21, 2021)

RetiredToker76 said:


> I hope weed can hold me together until the day Dr. McCoy shows up to pull us out of the goddamned Spanish Inquisition.


Remembering the discussions of historical medicine in my past. I believe history regarding our response to this virus is going to be a double face palming moment in our social/psychology/psychiatry history. That there could be this level of stupidity about science is astounding and worse people proud of their ignorance.

@Tangerine_ posted about the Backfire Effect (first time I'd heard of it) and I must say it's shocking it's so prevalent it's been named!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 21, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Remembering the discussions of historical medicine in my past. I believe history regarding our response to this virus is going to be a double face palming moment in our social/psychology/psychiatry history. That there could be this level of stupidity about science is astounding and worse people proud of their ignorance.
> 
> @Tangerine_ posted about the Backfire Effect (first time I'd heard of it) and I must say it's shocking it's so prevalent it's been named!


on one hand...i think it would be good to get some psychologists involved in the "marketing" of the vaccine, people who know how to couch information in ways that make it more presentable to the dumbasses who "suffer" from these biases and neuroses...on the second hand, i sort of feel like manipulating the simple minded is shameful, even if it's for their own ( and everyone around them) good...on the third hand...fuck em if they haven't gotten the vaccine by now, they deserve what they get....
i really try to be nice and do the right thing, but my basic instinct is to let stupid people stick a fork in the outlet, if they do it twice, they deserve to get the shit shocked out of them...if they do it three times, now we got a new mtv reality star...


----------



## raratt (Oct 21, 2021)

I made biscuits and sausage gravy with scrambled eggs for breakfast. I think I am going to slip into a food coma shortly.


----------



## raratt (Oct 21, 2021)

Going to stock up on beer tomorrow afternoon when the rain lets up, I'm not going anywhere on Sunday or Monday when the rain is coming down like a heifer pissing on a flat rock.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 21, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Caught a buzz, went outside and was working on grapevine bed when I saw a familiar face galumphing down the road with something long wrapped in canvas. It was the kid I had picked up ( bartered for) an 1862 Tower rifle from. This time he had another rifle, a mid 19th century " breech loader". These rifles eventually went to the wayside during civil war ( repeating rifles). Have no idea yet what the f I got.....I like it..........In exchange for the breech loader.......... block and tackle, micrometer and a Pyrex condenser joint. I threw in some Chocolope ( wanna keep him coming back) .


I'm gonna have to go check my gun cabinet, because I swear I have the same exact gun, that I got from my grandfather about 50 years ago. If not exact it's damned similar...


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 21, 2021)

ANC said:


> View attachment 5013100
> 
> Picked up this bad boy for $10


Drill baby drill!


----------



## raratt (Oct 21, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Drill baby drill!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 21, 2021)

Called in sick yesterday. Today the boss made me produce results of a negative test even though I've been jabbed twice if I wanted to come back to work. Its kind of silly, self administered tests so the employer can say they covered their ass. Oh and I had to pay for it. Isn't life grand!


----------



## manfredo (Oct 21, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Caught a buzz, went outside and was working on grapevine bed when I saw a familiar face galumphing down the road with something long wrapped in canvas. It was the kid I had picked up ( bartered for) an 1862 Tower rifle from. This time he had another rifle, a mid 19th century " breech loader". These rifles eventually went to the wayside during civil war ( repeating rifles). Have no idea yet what the f I got.....I like it..........In exchange for the breech loader.......... block and tackle, micrometer and a Pyrex condenser joint. I threw in some Chocolope ( wanna keep him coming back) .


Here's mine....they look the same to me! Weird, never seen another and I have looked. My grandpa said he found it in his grandpas barn after he died, and he passed it on to me about age 10 because he didn't trust either of his sons!!


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 21, 2021)

It has finally dropped into the 50s, so I can turn off the damn ACs and save some $. Now the room keeps at a beautiful temp and humidity just running on the fans. The girls seem to love all the fresh air coming into the room, too. So glad I don't have to harvest again until the 1st. Time off of plant shit makes me smile.

Trays 1 & 2 -




3 & 4 -




4 is gettin' fat. New Hortilux 1000w HPS over that bitch...


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 21, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> It has finally dropped into the 50s, so I can turn off the damn ACs and save some $. Now the room keeps at a beautiful temp and humidity just running on the fans. The girls seem to love all the fresh air coming into the room, too. So glad I don't have to harvest again until the 1st. Time off of plant shit makes me smile.
> 
> Trays 1 & 2 -
> 
> ...


Are you growing in rockwool?


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 21, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Are you growing in rockwool?


It's mainly a vermiculite/perlite mix (75/25). There's just an inch or so of rockwool at the bottom of the pots to keep the mix from draining out.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 21, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> It's mainly a vermiculite/perlite mix (75/25). There's just an inch or so of rockwool at the bottom of the pots to keep the mix from draining out.


You use salt based nutrients with that sort of grow?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 21, 2021)

I was taking a nap when I was roused by a knock at the door- it was a young lady who said "this was in our mailbox" and handed me my federal income tax return check for $3600


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 21, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I was taking a nap when I was roused by a knock at the door- it was a young lady who said "this was in our mailbox" and handed me my federal income tax return check for $3600


Had you been expecting it? I know I would have been! Good fortune to you!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 21, 2021)

I made plant labels using sticks from the dollar store and wax from a leftover candle (midnight spice).


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 21, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Had you been expecting it? I know I would have been! Good fortune to you!


I have been expecting it

I got like $65 in interest too


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 21, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> You use salt based nutrients with that sort of grow?


Yep, synthetic nutes. Just Home and Garden Aqua Flakes A&B, and Dutchmaster Zone to keep it sterile. Easy-peasy...


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm gonna have to go check my gun cabinet, because I swear I have the same exact gun, that I got from my grandfather about 50 years ago. If not exact it's damned similar...


There is a name on it.


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 21, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Here's mine....they look the same to me! Weird, never seen another and I have looked. My grandpa said he found it in his grandpas barn after he died, and he passed it on to me about age 10 because he didn't trust either of his sons!!
> 
> View attachment 5014244View attachment 5014246View attachment 5014247View attachment 5014248View attachment 5014249


That's kinda freaky dude.........nice rifle, piece of art/history...........holds a good size round , that had to put a good size hole in ya.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 22, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> That's kinda freaky dude.........nice rifle, piece of art/history...........holds a good size round , that had to put a good size hole in ya.


I had a gunsmith look at it about 45 years ago, and he told me it was an early 12 gauge shell type gun. He said I could probably still shoot low velocity 12 gauge shells through it, if I had a firing pin made...That is missing. I'd never shoot it though. It would make a nice gun to hang on the fireplace or something.

Mine doesn't have a name on it, but there are some marks...initials I think.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 22, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Yep, synthetic nutes. Just Home and Garden Aqua Flakes A&B, and Dutchmaster Zone to keep it sterile. Easy-peasy...


Less is more.
Kiss. Keep it super simple.

Moto's to live by and usually work the best. Never did understand why so many people think it takes a 20 bottle regimen and unicorn farts to grow cannabis.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 22, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> I can actually see you collecting antique instruments as a hobby, j/s


Too much junk and clutter. It's fun to see them in a museum.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 22, 2021)

whitebb2727 said:


> Less is more.
> *Kiss. Keep it super simple.*
> 
> Moto's to live by and usually work the best. Never did understand why so many people think it takes a 20 bottle regimen and unicorn farts to grow cannabis.


I prefer, keep it simple stoner

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 22, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I prefer, keep it simple stoner
> 
> SH420


As a stoner I find almost nothing is simple!  I've screwed up a simple 3 part res mix more than once.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 22, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> I prefer, keep it simple stoner
> 
> SH420


Keep it stupid simple.


Oh. Just an FYI to anyone curious I'm back for a bit. Starting a new grow. Should be up and running in about a week.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> As a stoner I find almost nothing is simple!  I've screwed up a simple 3 part res mix more than once.


Me too. I tried to have a method. I was always halfway through before the brain fart began. Holding a bottle in my hand... shit! Did I just add this one? Oh well.

  

SH420


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> As a stoner I find almost nothing is simple!  I've screwed up a simple 3 part res mix more than once.


Something in cannabis balances me. My mind slows a bit and I focus on things better. Take my time. I'm usually more careful.

The thing I do notice is when I'm not using cannabis I can find my wallet and keys. Lol.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 22, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Me too. I tried to have a method. I was always halfway through before the brain fart began. Holding a bottle in my hand... shit! Did I just add this one? Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> SH420


Measure each part out into separate cups before mixing. Then you know what step you are on.


----------



## raratt (Oct 22, 2021)

I put a scoop of my nutes and 1.25 tsp of phosphoric acid in a 5 gal bucket, I can usually handle that.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 22, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Me too. I tried to have a method. I was always halfway through before the brain fart began. Holding a bottle in my hand... shit! Did I just add this one? Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> SH420


Oh gawd yea!! That was it and then one time my PPMs were suspicously high, almost as if I did add something twice!!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 22, 2021)

whitebb2727 said:


> Something in cannabis balances me. My mind slows a bit and I focus on things better. Take my time. I'm usually more careful.
> 
> The thing I do notice is when I'm not using cannabis *I can find my wallet* and keys. Lol.


LOL, that sounds expensive


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> LOL, that sounds expensive


I always find it. I used to set wallet and keys in random places. I finally made a wood tray that my wallet, keys and other edc go on. Now they are always in the same place.


----------



## dstroy (Oct 22, 2021)

I stand around and stare if I do anything before a res change. Stare at my moms for 15 minutes, stare at the res lid for another 15 minutes, wonder why it's taken me half an hour to open the lid on the bucket that part A is in, stare at the cloner for 15 minutes... where did the time go?


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Oct 22, 2021)

whitebb2727 said:


> I always find it. I used to set wallet and keys in random places. I finally made a wood tray that my wallet, keys and other edc go on. Now they are always in the same place.


My wife can always tell when I am too stoned because I’ll ask if she’s seen my readers or sunglasses. Almost always they are on my head… 
I mix nutes sober too, what seems so simple before a bong hit feels like an organic chemistry lab when high for some reason.


----------



## dstroy (Oct 22, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> My wife can always tell when I am too stoned because I’ll ask if she’s seen my readers or sunglasses. Almost always they are on my head…
> I mix nutes sober too, what seems so simple before a bong hit feels like an organic chemistry lab when high for some reason.


I do the same dang thing with my sunglasses lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 22, 2021)

dstroy said:


> I stand around and stare if I do anything before a res change. Stare at my moms for 15 minutes, stare at the res lid for another 15 minutes, wonder why it's taken me half an hour to open the lid on the bucket that part A is in, stare at the cloner for 15 minutes... where did the time go?


Yes, yes, yes!

SH420


----------



## Lenin1917 (Oct 22, 2021)

So far I’ve smoked a blunt, and a joint, had two cups of coffee and two good shits.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 22, 2021)

I got a biggy done off my "to do before winter" list...The main sewer line to my septic was just repaired...They found a break on the cast iron. These guys are f***ing good....they were in and out in under 1 hour, charged me so little I gave them a $100 tip. An old old buddy owns the company.

Plus, they added a riser, so next time it needs to be pumped i won't have to dig!


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 22, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I had a gunsmith look at it about 45 years ago, and he told me it was an early 12 gauge shell type gun. He said I could probably still shoot low velocity 12 gauge shells through it, if I had a firing pin made...That is missing. I'd never shoot it though. It would make a nice gun to hang on the fireplace or something.
> 
> Mine doesn't have a name on it, but there are some marks...initials I think.


I just said that there was a name thinking you were missing your grandfather's, as if maybe it could of been his name........just being a clown as usually....( l misread post).......68 going on 15. Those old guns are a joy to look at.....the craftsmanship, the innovations.....yakity-yak...stoned again


----------



## lokie (Oct 22, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> I just said that there was a name thinking you were missing your grandfather's, as if maybe it could of been his name........just being a clown as usually....( l misread post).......68 going on 15. Those old guns are a joy to look at.....the craftsmanship, the innovations.....yakity-yak...stoned again


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 22, 2021)

I worked a full day and then treated myself to a half Z of Obama kush.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 22, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> I worked a full day and then treated myself to a half Z of Obama kush.


Like, you actually smoked a half z?

That's like Star Trek shit right there.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 22, 2021)

Nothing. I'm a lazy stoner.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 22, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Like, you actually smoked a half z?
> 
> That's like Star Trek shit right there.


In the height of my indoor growing, I was buying blunt wraps by the box. I was known to roll 3-4 blunts a day of 4-5 grams each, and smoke them all. I did that a couple times a week for about a year

I was also dabbing heavily daily. I can only imagine what would happen if I tried to do that now…lol. I’d be on a nap by blunt 2


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 22, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> In the height of my indoor growing, I was buying blunt wraps by the box. I was known to roll 3-4 blunts a day of 4-5 grams each, and smoke them all. I did that a couple times a week for about a year
> 
> I was also dabbing heavily daily. I can only imagine what would happen if I tried to do that now…lol. I’d be on a nap by blunt 2


I smoked one of your dabs. I believe every word of this!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 23, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Like, you actually smoked a half z?
> 
> That's like Star Trek shit right there.


I read it last night and then looked down and thought it depends on how much he dabs lol


----------



## dstroy (Oct 23, 2021)

I managed to convince my wife that my daily driver needed nitrous and a bigger turbo, here it is:



People will say it isn't practical but it's got a roof rack for the kids and groceries.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 23, 2021)

dstroy said:


> I managed to convince my wife that my daily driver needed nitrous and a bigger turbo, here it is:
> 
> View attachment 5015214
> 
> People will say it isn't practical but it's got a roof rack for the kids and groceries.


That things got turbo too it looks like.


----------



## raratt (Oct 23, 2021)

Cleaned the front gutter, probably should check the ones out back also, don't want Niagara falls on the patio.
Waiting on a couple window places to give me estimates this afternoon.


----------



## raratt (Oct 23, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> That things got turbo too it looks like.


"a bigger turbo"
Are you stoned or something? lol.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> Cleaned the front gutter, probably should check the ones out back also, don't want Niagara falls on the patio.
> Waiting on a couple window places to give me estimates this afternoon.


How many windows are you getting done?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 23, 2021)

raratt said:


> "a bigger turbo"
> Are you stoned or something? lol.


WTF? Of course man. Stoned I am.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> How many windows are you getting done?


I think he said three. I need 13. I'm playing lotto!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 23, 2021)

Wife and I rode bikes in the living room this morning with the help of a new trainer toy we bought last weekend. Thing is controlled by a web based training apps. The apps have courses that change the resistance (negative / positive -6% to 20+ percent within -1/+1 accuracy ) all while riding threw virtual or actual worlds and courses. The trainer measures heart rate, speed and cadence. I've ridden both rollers and standard trainers before which work but this is as close to being outside on a bike as one can get.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I think he said three. I need 13. I'm playing lotto!


You referring to how many windows? Lucky 13 is what we need as well!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> You referring to how many windows? Lucky 13 is what we need as well!


Yup that many expensive windows. Don't we all need that lotto!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yup that many expensive windows. Don't we all need that lotto!


Renewal by Anderson wanted over $30,000 to do ours and that didn't include any additional issues like dry rot or sill replacement! Nice shit but DAMN!!!!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 24, 2021)

You guys and gals don't want to know, lol.


----------



## raratt (Oct 24, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> How many windows are you getting done?


Just 3, big picture window in livingroom is the pricy one. Anderson wants $9222. The guy was honest and said they would be in the top 3 in cost.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Renewal by Anderson wanted over $30,000 to do ours and that didn't include any additional issues like dry rot or sill replacement! Nice shit but DAMN!!!!


I looked at Anderson but damn!! 30k!! I admit I did not expect to hear that.


----------



## raratt (Oct 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I looked at Anderson but damn!! 30k!! I admit I did not expect to hear that.


I also found out that if I did a removal of the old frame in the livingroom and not a retrofit then the bedroom windows would have to be enlarged to meet current egress codes. Not gonna happen.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> I also found out that if I did a removal of the old frame in the livingroom and not a retrofit then the bedroom windows would have to be enlarged to meet current egress codes. Not gonna happen.


Do you have to pull a permit?


----------



## raratt (Oct 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Do you have to pull a permit?


Yes. The installers will, hence the current egress rules depending on the extent of modifications.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> Just 3, big picture window in livingroom is the pricy one. Anderson wants $9222. The guy was honest and said they would be in the top 3 in cost.


We have 2 corner picture windows in our living room and in our master bed room. Considering having them resized to see if it would make it any cheaper.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 24, 2021)

Washer, dryer, water heater, pressure tank and interior stairs........gone....out of the house. Hopefully I can get everything back in Thursday or Friday. I mean water wise. The stairs will be longer so a ladder will have to do for now. I'm tired.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 24, 2021)

Just got done putting an expansion tank on the water heater. It was backing up hot water into the water softener when it heated up..


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 24, 2021)

Hung out with the wife, smoked some blueberry muffins and did a 10 mile ride threw downtown Richmond.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 24, 2021)

Good gigs this weekend. Friday I got to play with my original group (the one with my married, sexy violinist gf, and my best friend), which is rare these days since my solo music project prohibits me from doing almost any other gigs. It is great to be this busy, but I miss my old group. We got to laugh, drink bourbon during the gig, and catch up on life. It was a chilly, rural setting, and we got to play right next to a nice, portable fire pit for the cocktail hour. Got to ride with the gf, so it was like a mini road trip. Fun. Saturday's gig was quite a drive, and went relatively smoothly. I was contracted for 2 hours, but the ceremony started about 45 minutes late, so I had to play over an hour of prelude music when the average is about 25 minutes. It took about another 15 minutes for all the attendees to head into the cocktail area downstairs. The bride asked me to please go downstairs to play the cocktail hour, but there was no hour left, only about 25 minutes. I told her that it would make more sense for me to stay where I was, as they were doing pictures there, anyway. It takes me about 10 minutes to pack everything up, and about the same to set it all up again. So, by the time I got down there and set up for cocktails, they'd get maybe 5 minutes of music. She did not like that at all, and gave me the cold shoulder from then on. Mind you, she could have offer to pay the extra to have me stay, but she didn't do that. She just wanted it for free. Bride's are often insane, so I'm kinda used to thier irrational behavior. Her father understood, and showed his appreciation with a fat tip. As long as she doesn't leave a negative review, I'm good. 
I was SO worn out today, I took about 4 naps in the recliner. It was cold, grey, and raining all day, but so warm and comfortable inside. I felt like a prince - wake late and bake, coffee, watch a little UFC. Nap. Wake up and make breakfast, watch a judge show, smoke a bowl. Nap. Order grocery delivery from Jewel, put 'em away, eat snack and finish bowl. Nap. You get the idea. I'll be well rested to start the week...


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 24, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Good gigs this weekend. Friday I got to play with my original group (the one with my married, sexy violinist gf, and my best friend), which is rare these days since my solo music project prohibits me from doing almost any other gigs. It is great to be this busy, but I miss my old group. We got to laugh, drink bourbon during the gig, and catch up on life. It was a chilly, rural setting, and we got to play right next to a nice, portable fire pit for the cocktail hour. Got to ride with the gf, so it was like a mini road trip. Fun. Saturday's gig was quite a drive, and went relatively smoothly. I was contracted for 2 hours, but the ceremony started about 45 minutes late, so I had to play over an hour of prelude music when the average is about 25 minutes. It took about another 15 minutes for all the attendees to head into the cocktail area downstairs. The bride asked me to please go downstairs to play the cocktail hour, but there was no hour left, only about 25 minutes. I told her that it would make more sense for me to stay where I was, as they were doing pictures there, anyway. It takes me about 10 minutes to pack everything up, and about the same to set it all up again. So, by the time I got down there and set up for cocktails, they'd get maybe 5 minutes of music. She did not like that at all, and gave me the cold shoulder from then on. Mind you, she could have offer to pay the extra to have me stay, but she didn't do that. She just wanted it for free. Bride's are often insane, so I'm kinda used to thier irrational behavior. Her father understood, and showed his appreciation with a fat tip. As long as she doesn't leave a negative review, I'm good.
> I was SO worn out today, I took about 4 naps in the recliner. It was cold, grey, and raining all day, but so warm and comfortable inside. I felt like a prince - wake late and bake, coffee, watch a little UFC. Nap. Wake up and make breakfast, watch a judge show, smoke a bowl. Nap. Order grocery delivery from Jewel, put 'em away, eat snack and finish bowl. Nap. You get the idea. I'll be well rested to start the week...


Sounds like a great weekend!


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 25, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Good gigs this weekend. Friday I got to play with my original group (the one with my married, sexy violinist gf, and my best friend), which is rare these days since my solo music project prohibits me from doing almost any other gigs. It is great to be this busy, but I miss my old group. We got to laugh, drink bourbon during the gig, and catch up on life. It was a chilly, rural setting, and we got to play right next to a nice, portable fire pit for the cocktail hour. Got to ride with the gf, so it was like a mini road trip. Fun. Saturday's gig was quite a drive, and went relatively smoothly. I was contracted for 2 hours, but the ceremony started about 45 minutes late, so I had to play over an hour of prelude music when the average is about 25 minutes. It took about another 15 minutes for all the attendees to head into the cocktail area downstairs. The bride asked me to please go downstairs to play the cocktail hour, but there was no hour left, only about 25 minutes. I told her that it would make more sense for me to stay where I was, as they were doing pictures there, anyway. It takes me about 10 minutes to pack everything up, and about the same to set it all up again. So, by the time I got down there and set up for cocktails, they'd get maybe 5 minutes of music. She did not like that at all, and gave me the cold shoulder from then on. Mind you, she could have offer to pay the extra to have me stay, but she didn't do that. She just wanted it for free. Bride's are often insane, so I'm kinda used to thier irrational behavior. Her father understood, and showed his appreciation with a fat tip. As long as she doesn't leave a negative review, I'm good.
> I was SO worn out today, I took about 4 naps in the recliner. It was cold, grey, and raining all day, but so warm and comfortable inside. I felt like a prince - wake late and bake, coffee, watch a little UFC. Nap. Wake up and make breakfast, watch a judge show, smoke a bowl. Nap. Order grocery delivery from Jewel, put 'em away, eat snack and finish bowl. Nap. You get the idea. I'll be well rested to start the week...


Is your fatigue residual from Covid, do you think? Did your breathing and lung capacity return to normal?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2021)

raratt said:


> Just 3, big picture window in livingroom is the pricy one. Anderson wants $9222. The guy was honest and said they would be in the top 3 in cost.


Was it $9222 just for the picture window or all three? Mine is a large bay window with 2 on the side.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 25, 2021)

Set a new 31 year old for me monthly rain record for October at 9.02" and still raining.


----------



## raratt (Oct 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Was it $9222 just for the picture window or all three? Mine is a large bay window with 2 on the side.


All 3. My livingroom window is the same, 95"X47".


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 25, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> As a stoner I find almost nothing is simple!  I've screwed up a simple 3 part res mix more than once.


Did that a couple times too... especially annoying after waiting 12 hours for the RO water to fill the res.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 25, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Is your fatigue residual from Covid, do you think? Did your breathing and lung capacity return to normal?


My fatigue was from gigging consecutive days and getting old  My lung capacity had returned to normal, I had been cycling regularly before the accident in June. I'm sure I have little capacity now, as I haven't been able to do any cardio since the surgery in July. Hard to get your heart rate up limping around with a cane.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 25, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> My fatigue was from gigging consecutive days and getting old  My lung capacity had returned to normal, I had been cycling regularly before the accident in June. I'm sure I have little capacity now, as I haven't been able to do any cardio since the surgery in July. Hard to get your heart rate up limping around with a cane.


Sounds like you gotta jerk off harder and more. Gotta get that cardio in


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 25, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Sounds like you gotta jerk off harder and more. Gotta get that cardio in


The vigor of that activity isn't the issue, it is the short duration of the sessions  My right arm is like Popeye's.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 25, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Like, you actually smoked a half z?
> 
> That's like Star Trek shit right there.


Nope not even close. That half of Obama will be around for awhile.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 25, 2021)

@Aeroknow must either still be celebrating his b-day, or has one hellish hangover.

I'm betting he's still partying!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 26, 2021)

been makin christmas presents...sea turtle lamp for daughter no. 1 gotta clean it up a little, got a bit of stringing, forgot to change the retraction

elephant shelf lamp for daughter 2

then i cleaned the turtle tank

theres Gomez...Morticia is hiding


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 26, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> My fatigue was from gigging consecutive days and getting old  My lung capacity had returned to normal, I had been cycling regularly before the accident in June. I'm sure I have little capacity now, as I haven't been able to do any cardio since the surgery in July. Hard to get your heart rate up limping around with a cane.


I disagree about the getting old. Surgery and recovery take a lot out of you and take a long time to recover from. Figure a year is about right for the surgery you had. You actually seem to be doing much better than the average person your age. Keep up the good work and be patient with yourself


----------



## raratt (Oct 26, 2021)

Ordered some RootX for the yard drain, it has been 4 years since I put some in it. Cleaned out my catch basin and found some roots going into the pipe under the patio and the one coming from the patio roof, they came out easy enough.


----------



## ANC (Oct 26, 2021)

Since my wife started working again I have to double up with childcare duty and walk my daughter to school on the other side of the stream across the road. There is a proper bridge, don't worry, those are the school sportsfields in the back.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 26, 2021)

Day three of picking up sticks after the big rain. Still have not made it completely around the yard.


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 26, 2021)

Having a f'ing Nor Easter up here, getting buckets and buckets. Not a better time to kayak down our creek and jettison out into the lake. I'ts not the Cheat River but if you do a couple good bong rips you will think it is. Tried to post videos that were shot, but I'm too ignorant ( so far). There are very fast , narrow twists and turns in portions of creek...It's serpentine big-time......ergo , this activity, undertaken by only a few adventurous souls, is called " Riding the Rattlesnake " ( shit-tons up around here. ). I use my trusty Old Town river kayak , the " Otter " .


----------



## doublejj (Oct 26, 2021)

Yosemite falls before & after the storm....


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2021)

Got my phone service switched. When I called to cancel the guy was like hey we can fix that problem. I said the other 6 reps and their supervisors before you couldn't, sigh.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Got my phone service switched. When I called to cancel the guy was like hey we can fix that problem. I said the other 6 reps and their supervisors before you couldn't, sigh.


I have Consumer Cellular. Using both TMobile for the hotspot and ATT for the phone. The CC techs are nice but not to helpful. I found if you can call off hours you might actually get a tech though.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 27, 2021)

I'll finish with picking up the yard after the big NE blow we had. Just in time to get another two day storm Thurs and Fri. Spent some time raking up hickory hulls as the squirrels seem to have shagged them all out of the tree. Too bad I don't have a wood burner. I got piles of the shells.


----------



## ANC (Oct 27, 2021)

Just placed the order for the new bath, can't wait to be done with this rebuild.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 27, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Having a f'ing Nor Easter up here, getting buckets and buckets. Not a better time to kayak down our creek and jettison out into the lake. I'ts not the Cheat River but if you do a couple good bong rips you will think it is. Tried to post videos that were shot, but I'm too ignorant ( so far). There are very fast , narrow twists and turns in portions of creek...It's serpentine big-time......ergo , this activity, undertaken by only a few adventurous souls, is called " Riding the Rattlesnake " ( shit-tons up around here. ). I use my trusty Old Town river kayak , the " Otter " .View attachment 5017167View attachment 5017168View attachment 5017170View attachment 5017171


You need a brushless 24" RC jet boat. I love that picture.


----------



## RottyRzr (Oct 27, 2021)

What have I accomplished today?
If I remember correctly, I have smoked a bowl of god bud and a bowl of og kush. So far that's it. At this point I don't care if I get anything done!


----------



## DCcan (Oct 27, 2021)

It's clearing up finally, one more high tide coming before this blows out.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 27, 2021)

It wasn't much. But I found a fifth of 100 proof Poppov. I had to hit 5 stores. Seems to be shortage of the cheap good stuff. Time to soak some pucks. Woo hoo in a week or 6.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 27, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> It wasn't much. But I found a fifth of 100 proof Poppov. I had to hit 5 stores. Seems to be shortage of the cheap good stuff. Time to soak some pucks. Woo hoo in a week or 6.


Pressed pucks? You could always make a smoothie of death…lol

I heard about someone tossing a handful of pressed pucks in a smoothie and blending it up, they didn’t have a very good time apparently. Hence the term.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Pressed pucks? You could always make a smoothie of death…lol
> 
> I heard about someone tossing a handful of pressed pucks in a smoothie and blending it up, they didn’t have a very good time apparently. Hence the term.


The flower pucks are wicked. The bubble or dry sift ones will probably hurt us. Rarely play with oil and tinctures after a few "I lived???" edibles. He he he.


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 27, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> You need a brushless 24" RC jet boat. I love that picture.


Now that would be a yuk and a half....love the concept....something different........fucking- off, my favorite activity.......Doing reading on mini-hydo station.......use to power some grow lights......but know I gotta find that jet boat to go against the flow !


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 27, 2021)

Starting to trim my ladies. Slowest dry to date and by far the nicest fragrance I've managed to date.


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 27, 2021)

RottyRzr said:


> What have I accomplished today?
> If I remember correctly, I have smoked a bowl of god bud and a bowl of og kush. So far that's it. At this point I don't care if I get anything done!


Indica ?


----------



## manfredo (Oct 28, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Starting to trim my ladies. Slowest dry to date and by far the nicest fragrance I've managed to date.


Looks super frosty...Enjoy!!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 28, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Looks super frosty...Enjoy!!


It was no hydro grow but I'll take the frosting that it did have.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 28, 2021)

Took the walk about before another bout of rain. Gathered up two pocketfuls of Dawn redwood cones and spread them around the neighborhood.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 28, 2021)

tetanus shot Tues, 
Covid booster today,
I had planned on the shingles vaccine today also but was told to come back next week


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 28, 2021)

picked up the GF's car today, 350 bucks, but that includes the new oil pan, so not too bad...i guess. 
i could have done it, but there's a crossmember in the way, have to remove that and the exhaust to get to the pan...and i just don't want to.
but they got it in and done quick, and the labor was only a little more than the part...which is unusual these days


----------



## raratt (Oct 28, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> tetanus shot Tues,


I hate those, like being hit in the arm by a 2X4, I need to get one also.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 28, 2021)

Ran out of spoons. Had to do the dishes.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> I hate those, like being hit in the arm by a 2X4, I need to get one also.


It didn't affect me at all, they did the Covid booster in the same arm.


----------



## raratt (Oct 28, 2021)

Took down a traverse rod that has been up for 20 years in the livingroom.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 28, 2021)

Pictures!!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 28, 2021)

Mohican said:


> Pictures!!!


Where?!!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 28, 2021)

Mohican said:


> Pictures!!!



Left arm...


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 28, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> tetanus shot Tues,
> Covid booster today,
> I had planned on the shingles vaccine today also but was told to come back next week View attachment 5018279


I have to go get a Prevnar 13, got Prevnar 23 last year. Then I'm done for awhile. I feel like my second infancy getting all my vaxes!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> Took down a traverse rod that has been up for 20 years in the livingroom.


What did the traverse rod do to deserve that!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 28, 2021)

Oh yeah, drove to LA to exchange my wonderful sneakers for wider sneakers, even my f'n feet are getting fat. Anyway they don't make that color in that size. I returned them and now I'm stewing. I'll have to break down and buy some Gel Kayano's in wide in a color I hate, as usual, sigh.

I did pick up my cold weather running gear so at least that!


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 28, 2021)

ran to the dispensary today, then on a failed mission to find some distilled water for the gf's c pap machine.. guess it's a good thing I have ear plugs


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Oh yeah, drove to LA to exchange my wonderful sneakers for wider sneakers, even my f'n feet are getting fat. Anyway they don't make that color in that size. I returned them and now I'm stewing. I'll have to break down and buy some Gel Kayano's in wide in a color I hate, as usual, sigh.
> 
> I did pick up my *cold weather running gear* so at least that!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


There's no way in hell I could get me and a dog on that


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


You should definitely try riding a bike on that!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 28, 2021)

Worked, smoked and now grocery getting.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> There's no way in hell I could get me and a dog on that


LOL you need two! 

Can't wait to put mine in the basement! I'll teach this fucking watch!



farmingfisherman said:


> You should definitely try riding a bike on that!


You think I haven't? Skateboards and rollerblades too


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> .......snip..... *Skateboards and rollerblades too*


Once upon a time it would have been challenge accepted. I'm older and rational now, but good try!


----------



## manfredo (Oct 28, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> It was no hydro grow but I'll take the frosting that it did have.


I'll take a soil grow over hydro any day!! Nicely done!

I just pressed some of my outdoor...smaller scrappy buds...and it is nice!


----------



## manfredo (Oct 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL you need two!
> 
> Can't wait to put mine in the basement! I'll teach this fucking watch!
> 
> ...


you're going to have a whole new playroom!!


----------



## raratt (Oct 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> What did the traverse rod do to deserve that!!!


Just stupid to have it up there when we never close the curtains, and the curtains were nasty also.


----------



## lokie (Oct 28, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> There's no way in hell I could get me and a dog on that


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 28, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5018449


D'awe


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 28, 2021)

manfredo said:


> you're going to have a whole new dabroom!!


FIFY


----------



## buckaclark (Oct 28, 2021)

Finished the shitter.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 28, 2021)

buckaclark said:


> View attachment 5018542Finished the shitter.


And the shitter cleaner too


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## buckaclark (Oct 28, 2021)

An asshole in a bathrobe


----------



## buckaclark (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 28, 2021)

buckaclark said:


> View attachment 5018577


What'd you got going on there?


----------



## raratt (Oct 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What'd you got going on there?


R2D2 is stuck in a hole...


----------



## buckaclark (Oct 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What'd you got going on there?


The genius of that bathroom err.shitter?


----------



## buckaclark (Oct 28, 2021)

Genesis srry


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 29, 2021)

Nice looking PVC work, that's a tight space.
+


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Nice looking PVC work, that's a tight space.
> +


I'm trying to figure out what that is.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm trying to figure out what that is.


It's a waste pump, to grind and pump the waste up and out...Must be his sewer line is not below the basement floor. They work great, until they get plugged by too much tp.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It's a waste pump, to grind and pump the waste up and out...Must be his sewer line is not below the basement floor. They work great, until they get plugged by too much tp.


Ahh!! Thank you, the vagaries and science of basements elude me.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Ahh!! Thank you, the vagaries and science of basements elude me.


Well - the science is that first off, they are underground.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It's a waste pump, to grind and pump the waste up and out...Must be his sewer line is not below the basement floor. They work great, until they get plugged by too much tp.


I'm going to be doing that also.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Well - the science is that first off, they are underground.


I live in a sand based environment which makes basementology a mystic science.


----------



## raratt (Oct 29, 2021)

Window installer #4 coming at noon to measure my windows and I have a virtual meeting with the cabinet "designer" at 2:30. I was about to kick the designer to the curb if he didn't get back to me soon. Window install probably won't happen until early next year with the lead time I am hearing.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> Window installer #4 coming at noon to measure my windows and I have a virtual meeting with the cabinet "designer" at 2:30. I was about to kick the designer to the curb if he didn't get back to me soon. Window install probably won't happen until early next year with the lead time I am hearing.


Lead times are crazy right now.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2021)

Yeah I'm sitting here looking at things I want done and swearing I'm not doing a thing until Covid is over and the supply chain straightened out, groan. We'll see how I do.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 29, 2021)

The hose comes from the stream and was used to fill the old cistern that was just removed. Little pex a valve and I have water in the house.........not drinking water but better than nothing right now. Pretty cool.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> The hose comes from the stream and was used to fill the old cistern that was just removed. Little pex a valve and I have water in the house.........not drinking water but better than nothing right now. Pretty cool.
> View attachment 5018912


whole lot better than not being able to flush the toilet or water the plants


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 29, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> whole lot better than not being able to flush the toilet or water the plants


And ice in the buckets this morning. Hopefully only another day of this. But it's always there useable now.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I live in a sand based environment which makes basementology a mystic science.


Careful in your sand box, I hear it can be somewhat hazardous.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 29, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Careful in your sand box, I hear it can be somewhat hazardous.
> 
> View attachment 5018929


After Dune I’m worrying about sandworms!


----------



## raratt (Oct 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> The hose comes from the stream and was used to fill the old cistern that was just removed. Little pex a valve and I have water in the house.........not drinking water but better than nothing right now. Pretty cool.
> View attachment 5018912


It would be cool to get the water tested to see if it is potable, I love drinking out of a stream. I used to fill up water bottles when going to my MIL's house. There is a spring right next to the road that someone put a piece of PVC pipe in to make it easy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> It would be cool to get the water tested to see if it is potable, I love drinking out of a stream. I used to fill up water bottles when going to my MIL's house. There is a spring right next to the road that someone put a piece of PVC pipe in to make it easy.


Fish pee... you're drinking fish pee.


----------



## raratt (Oct 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fish pee... you're drinking fish pee.


I punish them by killing them and eating them.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 29, 2021)

Oh boy! A fun Friday to all.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> It would be cool to get the water tested to see if it is potable, I love drinking out of a stream. I used to fill up water bottles when going to my MIL's house. There is a spring right next to the road that someone put a piece of PVC pipe in to make it easy.


Yeah my grandpa's cabin in in upstate NY had that. Every time we went there we'd fill-up. I remember being very young thinking wow if you just stick a pipe in the ground you get water lol 

There's one about a mile away from here on a back road.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah I'm sitting here looking at things I want done and swearing I'm not doing a thing until Covid is over and the *supply chain straightened out,* groan. We'll see how I do.


Yeah, that could be a while


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fish pee... you're drinking fish pee.


 * “I don't drink water. Fish fuck in it.” *

― W.C. Fields


----------



## lokie (Oct 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah my grandpa's cabin in in upstate NY had that. Every time we went there we'd fill-up. I remember being very young thinking wow if you just stick a pipe in the ground you get water lol
> 
> There's one about a mile away from here on a back road.


There are many crevices around here that flow freely for days after a rain.

There are a few springs that flow all year, spewing out of the side of a rock face.

In the winter the springs start to freeze to form beautiful icicles and walls on the side of the mountains.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 29, 2021)

lokie said:


> There are many crevices around here that flow freely for days after a rain.
> 
> There are a few springs that flow all year, spewing out of the side of a rock face.
> 
> In the winter the springs start to freeze to form beautiful icicles and walls on the side of the mountains.











A look inside the stunning Eben Ice Caves in Michigan's Upper Peninsula - Munising Visitor's Bureau


The Rock River Canyon Ice Caves, commonly known as the Eben Ice Caves, are a popular place to visit in Michigan’s Upper Peninsula. Located in Eben Junction in the center of the U.P., the caves form when melting snow runs over the edge of the small cliff and freezes. Read full article here




www.munising.org


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 29, 2021)

lokie said:


> There are many crevices around here that flow freely for days after a rain.
> 
> There are a few springs that flow all year, spewing out of the side of a rock face.
> 
> In the winter the springs start to freeze to form beautiful icicles and walls on the side of the mountains.


Lot of ice climbing then. That always looked like fun.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 29, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> * “I don't drink water. Fish fuck in it.” *
> 
> ― W.C. Fields
> View attachment 5018952


Leaves a good opening for a dining room table joke.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 29, 2021)

2#'s of perfect jerky


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> 2#'s of perfect jerky
> View attachment 5019023


Damn it. Made me get up. 2lbs. bovine road kill. And shiitake with oyster on swiss. He he. Is almost smoking season. Mushroom swiss until I can cure bacon in the garage. LOL.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It's a waste pump, to grind and pump the waste up and out...Must be his sewer line is not below the basement floor. They work great, until they get plugged by too much tp.


I have a macerator pump hooked to my trailer. I’m able to send the chopped up doo doo black and grey water through a garden hose to a cleanout on the septic tank about 30’ from the trailer. It’s the shit!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 29, 2021)

After groceries I trimmed another jar Blues and th followed my Obama kush up with


DarkWeb said:


> Lead times are crazy right now.


I hear there are 30 or so shipping containers floating off the coast of Washington currently, pretty sure our latest Amazon order is in one of them!


----------



## lokie (Oct 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Lot of ice climbing then. That always looked like fun.


Wall in this case is closer to a thin veneer.
Pretty but not scalable.



Usually it's only cold enough to keep it froze for a few days. Never long enough to completely solidify to the rock.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 29, 2021)

Today was a good day.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


>


If Tesla made it …


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 29, 2021)

I was happy going slow.


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 29, 2021)

Important activity completed this morning ( right after the bake post wake).......sugar skulls....getting ready for " Day Of The Dead " ........even scored some copal today by chance....a must have for this special time.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 30, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Important activity completed this morning ( right after the bake post wake).......sugar skullsView attachment 5019235....getting ready for " Day Of The Dead " ........even scored some copal today by chance....a must have for this special time.


Those are awesome!


----------



## raratt (Oct 30, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Important activity completed this morning ( right after the bake post wake).......sugar skullsView attachment 5019235....getting ready for " Day Of The Dead " ........even scored some copal today by chance....a must have for this special time.


Did you make the skulls? I would have no idea how to go about it.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 30, 2021)

Just played a cool, unusual gig at an Indian fashion show. They loved me and I handed out all of my biz cards. I should get a few gigs from this one. I have a wedding downtown at a fancy hotel in a couple of hours, then I can rest for the remainder of the weekend. Nice...


----------



## raratt (Oct 30, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Just played a cool, unusual gig at an Indian fashion show. They loved me and I handed out all of my biz cards. I should get a few gigs from this one. I have a wedding downtown at a fancy hotel in a couple of hours, then I can rest for the remainder of the weekend. Nice...


Leg doing OK?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> Leg doing OK?


Yeah, do you stand or use a stool while you play?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 30, 2021)

Wife and I did a nice 6 mile hike in and around our hood, love the fall!


----------



## raratt (Oct 30, 2021)

Finally got tired of having to go fetch the piece of polycarbonate out of my neighbors yard and fixed my lean to. I have a fiberglass tonneau cover made for the bed of a 69 Ranchero I had laying up there that I had to cut to fit the triangle shape of the fencing. Once that was cut I put a 2X2 on the fence rail under the poly, and a 2X4 from it to my 2X3 crosspiece for the front of it. Cut some 1X3's as a cap over the poly so screws wouldn't pull out of it.


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 30, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Those are awesome!


Thanks stoner dude.......nice to say......I'm no artist,but it was fun. A tradition I picked up on from a friend.......quite the vibe in the air that day ! I have no shortage of pictures of people/pets that have " passed over ".


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 30, 2021)

I hope all are watching for the mythical TP and fires on this "DEVIL'S NIGHT". 

Ain't burning witches. But burned presidents as I agreed to pay for a tree removal. $1700 OW! 
Lost and found my dog after it forced about 3 miles on me chasing a big buck. It snapped a hardened choker in two bounds. About ripped me apart. 

Got in the woods and enjoyed my kinda world.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 30, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I hope all are watching for the mythical TP and fires on this "DEVIL'S NIGHT".
> 
> Ain't burning witches. But burned presidents as I agreed to pay for a tree removal. $1700 OW!
> Lost and found my dog after it forced about 3 miles on me chasing a big buck. It snapped a hardened choker in two bounds. About ripped me apart.
> ...


Huskies are insane...My buddy had one that was an escape artist, and it would run for days sometimes, before it would come home...and he was too lazy to chase it.

I got one of her pups from one such adventure


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 30, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Huskies are insane...My buddy had one that was an escape artist, and it would run for days sometimes, before it would come home...and he was too lazy to chase it.
> 
> I got one of her pups from one such adventure


Don't chase. That is the game. Just ignore them and have a reward when then come back. A scary thing around me. Woods is not that big. Sound advice none the less. Chip also.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 30, 2021)

I took a shower


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 30, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I took a shower


We were about to draw straws to elect a "hinter". LMAO. And we thought thought was earthy aroma of wild mushrooms and moss.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 30, 2021)

Made and ran ethenet cable to wire up new cameras for the grow


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 30, 2021)

Finally getting somewhere with the cabinets for the house. Fucking delays up the ass building a home right now especially around here. Its crazy.
Got my buddy painting the cabinetry. I’m doing/did ALL the body work. Just finally got the cabs painted. Unwrapping the presents right now. Tomorrow we’ll have all the drawer fronts and doors painted for everything.
The eat in kitchen island and the Bar is up next but i got the finish flooring starting on monday. Kinda fucks some shit up but oh well. I subbed out nailing down the flooring because my back hurts.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Oct 30, 2021)

Watched football and sweated absorbed lane oil out of several bowling balls with a space heater.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 30, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Watched football and sweated absorbed lane View attachment 5019768oil out of several bowling balls with a space heater.


Shit man. I haven’t rolled my balls in quite a while. I used to bowl league before the fire. My balls were in my storage unit that didn’t burn


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 30, 2021)

[insert ball joke here]


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 30, 2021)

God that picture sucks i took of the kitchen. Cant wait to post a pic of it all done.
Besides the kitchen there’s this laundry room. About to unwrap.

2 desk computer nook drawers in the smaller bedrooms. The half bath. The hall bath. And the 10’ master bath vanity with makeup counter. Already caulked the cabs to the walls just need to hit up the walls.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 30, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Finally getting somewhere with the cabinets for the house. Fucking delays up the ass building a home right now especially around here. Its crazy.
> Got my buddy painting the cabinetry. I’m doing/did ALL the body work. Just finally got the cabs painted. Unwrapping the presents right now. Tomorrow we’ll have all the drawer fronts and doors painted for everything.
> The eat in kitchen island and the Bar is up next but i got the finish flooring starting on monday. Kinda fucks some shit up but oh well. I subbed out nailing down the flooring because my back hurts.
> View attachment 5019765


I know that crime scene. And a question. Are the drawer faces not 2 screws to remove?


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 30, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I know that crime scene. And a question. Are the drawer faces not 2 screws to remove?


Yes but it’s easier just leaving them on and masking the actual drawers.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 30, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Yes but it’s easier just leaving them on and masking the actual drawers.


Just asking. I done coated the world for sherwin a time or two. Like the lines there. Glad I ain't buying paper and tape. LOL. Peace.


----------



## lokie (Oct 30, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Watched football and sweated absorbed lane View attachment 5019768oil out of several bowling balls with a space heater.





Grandpapy said:


> [insert ball joke here]


Ball manipulation can be a rewarding pastime.

Ball mastery is difficult to achieve.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 30, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I know that crime scene. And a question. Are the drawer faces not 2 screws to remove?


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 30, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Just asking. I done coated the world for sherwin a time or two. Like the lines there. Glad I ain't buying paper and tape. LOL. Peace.


All SW paint here


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 30, 2021)

This is why i had my buddy paint my cabs


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 30, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> All SW paint here


Get them free T shirts and sweatshirts if you can there. Comfortable beyond belief very quickly.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 30, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Get them free T shirts and sweatshirts if you can there. Comfortable beyond belief very quickly.


My work and dress shirts are only Carhartt


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 30, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> This is why i had my buddy paint my cabs
> View attachment 5019783


My trim and cabinet favorite for waterborne. HVLP or cup gun for solvent base.

I just asked. Easy please. You have nicer than I.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 30, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> My trim and cabinet favorite for waterborne. HVLP or cup gun for solvent base.
> 
> I just asked. Easy please. You have nicer than I.View attachment 5019798


Yeah. I don’t own that hvlp. My buddy does lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 30, 2021)

I drew up both of the smaller bedrooms with computer nooks.

Oh yeah! I got most of the window coverings installed  same room


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 30, 2021)

Okay i’ve posted way too many posts this month and especially today. I’ve been holding back but I’ll catch up with you guys in a couple days with a new month allotment


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 30, 2021)

According to my calculations i’ve posted an average of almost 4 times a day since i signed up here. Jesus fucking christ. Way past my average today


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 30, 2021)

@shrxhky420 
Sober as a judge.

i’m high off of life bro


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> Leg doing OK?


Yep, it is constantly improving. I started PT at another facility. I miss my girl from the first place, the new place has a dude with zero personality working with me. We got off to a rocky start because he was being negative, but we hashed it out.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 30, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Yeah, do you stand or use a stool while you play?


I used to stand, but I use a tall, non-chunky stool now


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 30, 2021)

Little more actively tonight. Virtual 35 mile ride on zwift while watching the series.


----------



## Nugachino (Oct 31, 2021)

Broke up a fight between the local junkie and a guy who's lost two people close to them recently... Fun day of nearly getting tilted.


----------



## 2cent (Oct 31, 2021)

Sofar I used less throne paper this morning to avoid conflict with the wife and still was told off . Tomorrow I won't use any see what shit I get in then


----------



## Nugachino (Oct 31, 2021)

2cent said:


> Sofar I used less throne paper this morning to avoid conflict with the wife and still was told off . Tomorrow I won't use any see what shit I get in then


Drop a fat taco tuesday dookie in the cistern.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 31, 2021)

2cent said:


> Sofar I used less throne paper this morning to avoid conflict with the wife and still was told off . Tomorrow I won't use any see what shit I get in then


your old lady bitches about how much tp you use?....that would be a definite role reversal around here...i use a roll every two weeks or so, the gf uses one every two days or so....


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 31, 2021)

Convinced the wife to have a little tincture, gonna be a good morning!


----------



## raratt (Oct 31, 2021)

Football time, then the grandkids are coming over to go trick or treating. The Mrs's game is this evening, so no spooky music, hope her game isn't scary.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 31, 2021)

That's right, Halloween. In the 17 years I have been here, I have yet to get a trick or treater here....It's about 250' up the driveway, so I don't blame them. 
Really lax day here. I slept in...did a load of laundry., washed and re-filled a bird feeder, and about to make something to eat....a grilled ham and cheese sounds good. I'm feeling the need for a good meal though. Maybe I'll whip something up for dinner.

Also shopping for seeds...


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 31, 2021)

Filling and stacking the jars.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 31, 2021)

I cleaned my undies....


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 31, 2021)

Guarding the remainder of the candy. We get a large turn out. Sadly is now misting and a normal Halloween here. Minus the sleet, freezing rain and snow.

What will look like blood on my mutts snout and chest? Yet be easily washable. He will be doing his growling I'm sure.

Happy Halloween all.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 31, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Guarding the remainder of the candy. We get a large turn out. Sadly is now misting and a normal Halloween here. Minus the sleet, freezing rain and snow.
> 
> What will look like blood on my mutts snout and chest? Yet be easily washable. He will be doing his growling I'm sure.
> 
> Happy Halloween all. View attachment 5020193


Pix stix...I haven't had those since I was a kid.

They should package cocaine like that...It would be a hit !


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 31, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Pix stix...I haven't had those since I was a kid.
> 
> They should package cocaine like that...It would be a hit !


They came in giant pieces of plastic hula hoop when I was a kid.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 31, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Pix stix...I haven't had those since I was a kid.
> 
> They should package cocaine like that...It would be a hit !


It's basically kiddy cocaine


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It's basically kiddy cocaine


there was a hyperactive kid we went to school with, wasn't supposed to have any sugar...we used to feed him pixie sticks and watch him flip the fuck out, like live action Cornholio the Great...i guess we were shitty kids, but that was funny as fuck


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 31, 2021)

These things are where it’s at. Just one is like a full stick of condensed cotton candy. Pop one and it melts in your mouth in seconds , like magic.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 31, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> These things are where it’s at. Just one is like a full stick of condensed cotton candy. Pop one and it melts in your mouth in seconds , like magic. View attachment 5020249


I haven't had those since childhood either!!

Just getting dark here...all the little goblins will be out. I remember one mom in my neighborhood as a kid use to make home made popcorn balls, and invite us in for a minute for cider and a popcorn ball, and send us off with another one...and they were the best!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 31, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I haven't had those since childhood either!!
> 
> Just getting dark here...all the little goblins will be out. I remember one mom in my neighborhood as a kid use to make home made popcorn balls, and invite us in for a minute for cider and a popcorn ball, and send us off with another one...and they were the best!!


Yeah those are good, Like a box of cracker jacks rolled into a snowball. These are good but a lot of work for pay back.


----------



## Nugachino (Oct 31, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there was a hyperactive kid we went to school with, wasn't supposed to have any sugar...we used to feed him pixie sticks and watch him flip the fuck out, like live action Cornholio the Great...i guess we were shitty kids, but that was funny as fuck


Yeah, That was me as a kid too. I couldn't have certain colors or preservatives otherwise I'd be the biggest turd. Hence, why I could only have chips and cordial at school. Mum couldn't keep up with my mayhem otherwise... I legit tried to set fire to the boys toilets by stuffing the hand driers full of paper towels. Also grabbed the super glue and used it to torch some itchy clothes I was given one time too. I still get bouts of "turbo time" where it's just chaos.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 31, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah those are good, Like a box of cracker jacks rolled into a snowball. These are good but a lot of work for pay back.
> View attachment 5020265


micro dot for kids...Yeah I loved these too...these and the adult version, lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 31, 2021)

Nugachino said:


> Yeah, That was me as a kid too. I couldn't have certain colors or preservatives otherwise I'd be the biggest turd. Hence, why I could only have chips and cordial at school. Mum couldn't keep up with my mayhem otherwise... I legit tried to set fire to the boys toilets by stuffing the hand driers full of paper towels. Also grabbed the super glue and used it to torch some itchy clothes I was given one time too. I still get bouts of "turbo time" where it's just chaos.


Hehee 
Turbo time . That’s cool.


----------



## raratt (Oct 31, 2021)

Dumped some RootX into the yard drains, hoping for the best. Had to do it today before rain tomorrow. Frozen fish and shrimp for dinner later, grandkids should be here in an hour and a half.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 31, 2021)

Oh crap! I don't have any candy for the trick or treaters. Guess I'll turn off the porch light and hide. Hopefully nobody will come knocking. It makes the dogs go yap happy and drive me crazy.

Mowed the lawn, cleaned up all the tree debris, spread some mulch, smoked a bowl, had a snack, drank a beer, smoked another bowl, etc...


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 31, 2021)

Laundry, vacuumed, trimmed and now repairing for the ghosts and goblins.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 31, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Oh crap! I don't have any candy for the trick or treaters. Guess I'll turn off the porch light and hide. Hopefully nobody will come knocking. It makes the dogs go yap happy and drive me crazy.
> 
> Mowed the lawn, cleaned up all the tree debris, spread some mulch, smoked a bowl, had a snack, drank a beer, smoked another bowl, etc...


You could hand out frozen tater tots. My wife and her sister joke about the year one got a bag of tots and the other a bag of frozen green beans. 

Glad it is winding down here. Easily 100+ kids. And damn big 16-17 year olds. I'm buying individually packaged cheap prunes for them next year. Any links to single serve olives? 

And I want some MDMA for some reason. Be safe folks.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 31, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> You could hand out frozen tater tots. My wife and her sister joke about the year one got a bag of tots and the other a bag of frozen green beans.
> 
> Glad it is winding down here. Easily 100+ kids. And damn big 16-17 year olds. I'm buying individually packaged cheap prunes for them next year. Any links to single serve olives?
> 
> And I want some MDMA for some reason. Be safe folks. View attachment 5020331


If you had olives I'd be changing masks......


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 31, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> These things are where it’s at. Just one is like a full stick of condensed cotton candy. Pop one and it melts in your mouth in seconds , like magic. View attachment 5020249


----------



## manfredo (Nov 1, 2021)

I had a very productive Monday...Now I should transplant a few girls....Should and will are 2 very different things though. 

The dabs aren't helping. But they did remind me I forgot to stop for discounted Halloween candy 

OK, coffee time!


----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2021)

Paid the property tax for the next year.


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 1, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hehee
> Turbo time . That’s cool.
> View attachment 5020267


She could ride my scooter. I woulda said Harley. But, that would be a lie...


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 1, 2021)

Short work day, groceries run and a 30 mile virtual bicycle ride of Innsbruck. Now to destroy a burrito!


----------



## manfredo (Nov 1, 2021)

I paid some bills today too, and did a few errands...the bank, the auto parts store, post office. 

Hoping to do a landfill run tomorrow. My truck is loaded up with the laminate flooring I tore out of my basement 2 months ago. I was going to burn it, but I'll spare the atmosphere.

And, I still haven't done my transplanting. That kills tomorrow, easily!! Then the cold rolls in...we should be getting some real hard frosts this week, the weatherman says.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 1, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Short work day, groceries run and a 30 mile virtual bicycle ride of Innsbruck. Now to destroy a burrito!


Innsbruck! How much vertical?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 2, 2021)

Another quick work day so I cleaned the gutters on the house and blew the leaves around. Love the fall!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 2, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Innsbruck! How much vertical?


3200 ft.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 2, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> 3200 ft.


Nice!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 2, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> 3200 ft.


Feeling the effort today.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 2, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Nice!


You ride on Zwift?


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 2, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> You ride on Zwift?


No. When I need to clear the cobwebs, I hike.


----------



## Kerowacked (Nov 3, 2021)

New carb, 4 screws holding the blower housing required a socket, torx(2), and a phillips head for a pos self tapping. Whats wrong with this picture? MTD made in America, chinese would use 4 8mm. $15 chincarb included new primer and line, 4 hose clamps, fuel filter and fuel shutoff


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 3, 2021)

Yesterday was a dark, cold, windy,rainy ( just a smattering of snow)shit day......feed my plants, ran the two pup hounds, came home about 8 am and jumped on couch with a cup of Joe , a new " Volcano bong " and a great book that was due for another read......outstanding.......a prescription for a good life.........Didnt get off couch much until dark........oh the sloth sometimes.


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 3, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> No. When I need to clear the cobwebs, I hike.


Hard to beat a good hike to clear the head , very therapeutic!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 3, 2021)

Got my Pfizer #3 today, and the flu shot! Next stop: variant update once it’s available.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 3, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Feeling the effort today.


Hi farmingfisherman! I wanted to congratulate you on winning the completion. I was trying to find your winning entry and was having a difficult time doing so. I would love to see it . Can you show me it somewhere . Thanks.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 3, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi farmingfisherman! I wanted to congratulate you on winning the completion. I was trying to find your winning entry and was having a difficult time doing so. I would love to see it . Can you show me it somewhere . Thanks.


It's in the spider farmer Halloween giveaway. Photos are of 4 plants I vegged under a pair of SF 1000s first generation over the summer in a 2x4 gorilla tent (not camo) .


----------



## raratt (Nov 3, 2021)

Went to the commissary for food, put it away, and took the Halloween decorations down. Frozen lasagna for dinner cuz I'm tired now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi farmingfisherman! I wanted to congratulate you on winning the completion. I was trying to find your winning entry and was having a difficult time doing so. I would love to see it . Can you show me it somewhere . Thanks.


You didn't win? Seriously?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2021)

raratt said:


> Went to the commissary for food, put it away, and took the Halloween decorations down. Frozen lasagna for dinner cuz I'm tired now.


I went to the commissary today too. We are back to only being allowed on base on Wed/Sat/Sun.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I went to the commissary today too. We are back to only being allowed on base on Wed/Sat/Sun.


I'm not allowed on base


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 3, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I'm not allowed on base


 ?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 3, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ?


likely sword related


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You didn't win? Seriously?


Last i looked the voting ends November 8th
For the Halloween comp I am in....last I looked Its a tight race and I could use every vote I can possibly get to win this one.
Farmerfisherman was the winner of another Halloween comp that just wrapped up and I was skimming and speed
Reading a few pages of it of it but never saw the winning picture. The 600
Club had some really fun comps back in the day. OMG they were crazy. One guy even hacked into the system to beat me. Like on the last day at
The last minute he somehow came up
With 1,000 more
Votes even though I was a head of him the entire time . Lol. He just couldn’t bear to lose. Lol.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Nov 4, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 5022494View attachment 5022495


Good to see you around Bro.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 4, 2021)

got a pot of chili simmering today, to eat tomorrow...you can't eat chili the same day you make it....i'll make some buttermilk cornbread to go with it, supposed to be rainy and ugly tomorrow, that just makes it better


----------



## manfredo (Nov 4, 2021)

Hell yes...that stuff is fuel on a cold day! Gotta make a pot myself!

Got the girls all watered, did some supercropping on the gals in veg, and they all got a molasses treat today!

Now off to Maines to hopefully score some good meat!


----------



## raratt (Nov 4, 2021)

Fixed the toilet in the front bathroom, only had to make 2 trips to Ace to get the correct flapper valve.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> Fixed the toilet in the front bathroom, only had to make 2 trips to Ace to get the correct flapper valve.


 They only make about a bazillion styles, lol. We have a good Ace Hardware here too...a couple old retired plumbers work there, and they can walk you through most anything.


----------



## raratt (Nov 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> They only make about a bazillion styles, lol. We have a good Ace Hardware here too...a couple old retired plumbers work there, and they can walk you through most anything.


It's pretty much all we have, have to go 15 miles one way for car parts.


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 4, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 5022494View attachment 5022495


Exquisite photos !


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 4, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> got a pot of chili simmering today, to eat tomorrow...you can't eat chili the same day you make it....i'll make some buttermilk cornbread to go with it, supposed to be rainy and ugly tomorrow, that just makes it better
> View attachment 5022549


Ya just gotta make cornbread ! I'm hungry now, thanks a lot....I gotta get to the f'ing store, do some f'ing grocery shopping then f'ing put it all away....nice looking concoction!


----------



## manfredo (Nov 4, 2021)

meatball sub sounds good....I haven't had one in ages!

About to make a bacon cheeseburger ....again, lol.


----------



## Kerowacked (Nov 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> It's pretty much all we have, have to go 15 miles one way for car parts.


Heard of rockautodotcom, honda rotors and pads start at 35 bucks front or back. Takes a couple days but insane prices.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 4, 2021)

Today was a little longer day to make tomorrow a nice and short one.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 4, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Today was a little longer day to make tomorrow a nice and short one.


Christened a new piece of glass after work.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 4, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Last i looked the voting ends November 8th
> For the Halloween comp I am in....last I looked Its a tight race and I could use every vote I can possibly get to win this one.
> Farmerfisherman was the winner of another Halloween comp that just wrapped up and I was skimming and speed
> Reading a few pages of it of it but never saw the winning picture. The 600
> ...


Had to of been luck of the draw. These plants were all receiving different types of nutrients, amazed I managed to get them to the flip. One turned out to be female, center plant in the last picture. Good luck with the contest you are in!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 4, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 5022494View attachment 5022495


Spey rod?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 5, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Today was a little longer day to make tomorrow a nice and short one.


Really need stop writing when I'm stoned.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Nov 5, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Really need stop writing when I'm stoned.


No, please don’t. Stoned writing is one one of the most entertaining aspects of T&T. Politics maybe less so, but definitely a good thing here!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 5, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Spey rod?


Switch rod, my friend. 
6 wt, 11’6” sage one. 
my homie said the picture looks like it’d be a mural in a gay bathhouse. I can’t tell you how honored I feel.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> Good to see you around Bro.


Thanks bud! I’ve got some wild stories to tell including having my salivary gland removed and walking around with a blood drain tube. Oh I’m on mental health leave from work after an....... incident (getting paid still. Lulz)


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 5, 2021)

Just a quick PS. Some of you in here (you know who you are) were there for me during some rough times (2016-17?)
I just want you to know I’m eternally grateful for your friendship and I love you forever. Lemme see if I can pull a few names out... @curious2garden (my grandma) @cannabineer @srh88 @Gary Goodson @Indacouch2.0 @Aeroknow @420God @blueghost

Living 10 hours from my friends and family, drinking too much, kid on the way and depressed. You guys (and others) were like family to me. And you still are.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 5, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Exquisite photos !


Thank you! Much appreciated. Much masturbated.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 5, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Thanks bud! I’ve got some wild stories to tell including having my salivary gland removed and walking around with a blood drain tube. Oh I’m on mental health leave from work after an....... incident (getting paid still. Lulz)


Obviously we need to talk, be good to yourself hun


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 5, 2021)

After parking lot pumping was done,
Killer MB samich


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> After parking lot pumping was done,
> Killer MB samich
> View attachment 5023103


damn that looks good!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 5, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> After parking lot pumping was done,
> Killer MB samich
> View attachment 5023103


What the heck is "parking lot pumping" ?? Sandwich cogged a artery in me just looking at it!


----------



## raratt (Nov 5, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Sandwich cogged a artery in me just looking at it!


Lipitor for the win.


farmingfisherman said:


> "parking lot pumping"


I don't think it means the same thing it used to in High School...


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 5, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Switch rod, my friend.
> 6 wt, 11’6” sage one.
> my homie said the picture looks like it’d be a mural in a gay bathhouse. I can’t tell you how honored I feel.


Ah the solid 6 weight, that's a great weight for a rod that is convertible.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 5, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Switch rod, my friend.
> 6 wt, 11’6” sage one.
> my homie said the picture looks like it’d be a mural in a gay bathhouse. I can’t tell you how honored I feel.


well, except you'd be wearing a toga that left your manly chest and legs bare....


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 5, 2021)

Short day, bought bird food, walked with the wife and did a 20 mile virtual bicycle ride through France. Decent day!;;


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 5, 2021)

Big day....my boiler in basement needed a minor fix.......Got a guy lined up who came today, I only had one problem.....the f'ing furnace is in my grow sanctum....had to pull off a Harry Houdini .....holy shit what a pain in the ass. Went later got Pfizer booster and Shingles vaccine ( a good friend of mine got that shit on her face.....years later it's still a mess from nerve damage) and then the magic......ran into the love of my life at a yard sale nearby..........Dora Mar ! For 2 bucks I brought her home. I'll redo frame and matting, the print is high quality.....perfect condition. Certainly not for everybody, but this portrait slays me. I'm sitting here puffing, winking at this magnificent woman.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 5, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Big day....my boiler in basement needed a minor fix.......Got a guy lined up who came today, I only had one problem.....the f'ing furnace is in my grow sanctum....had to pull off a Harry Houdini .....holy shit what a pain in the ass. Went later got Pfizer booster and Shingles vaccine ( a good friend of mine got that shit on her face.....years later it's still a mess from nerve damage) and then the magic......ran into the love of my life at a yard sale nearby..........Dora Mar ! For 2 bucks I brought her home. I'll redo frame and matting, the print is high quality.....perfect condition. Certainly not for everybody, but this portrait slays me. I'm sitting here puffing, winking at this magnificent woman.View attachment 5023348


i've always liked "Dora Maar with Green Nails"

wasn't aware he did a whole series of paintings of her


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 5, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've always liked "Dora Mar with Green Nails"
> View attachment 5023360
> wasn't aware he did a whole series of paintings of her


Cool Mr. Shubber! He did a shit-ton of Dora portraits, the one I stumbled over just so happened to be my favorite. I love that version you posted.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 5, 2021)

I had never seen them but thought they look like Picasso...then I read this...very cool.

*Relationship with Pablo Picasso*
Maar first saw Pablo Picasso at the end of 1935 when she was taking promotional shots on the set of the Jean Renoir film _The Crime of Monsieur Lange_. She was captivated by him, but they did not formally meet. Maar was introduced to Picasso a few days later by their mutual friend Paul Eluard at Cafe des Deux Magots.[19] The story of their first encounter was told by the writer Jean-Paul Crespelle, "the young woman serious face, lit up by pale blue eyes which looked all the paler because of her thick eyebrows; a sensitive uneasy face, with light and shade passing alternately over it. She kept driving a small pointed pen-knife between her fingers into the wood of the table. Sometimes she missed and a drop of blood appeared between the roses embroidered on her black gloves... Picasso would ask Dora to give him the gloves and would lock them up in the showcase he kept for his mementos."[4]

Picasso was intrigued by Mara's seductive and masochistic behaviour, which served as inspiration for many of his works throughout their relationship. Their liaison would last nearly nine years, during which time Picasso did not end his relationship with Marie-Thérèse Walter, mother of his daughter Maya.

Maar photographed the successive stages of the creation of _Guernica_,[20] painted by Picasso in his studio in the rue des Grands-Augustins from May to June 1937; Picasso used these photographs in his creative process. She was Picasso's principal model, and he often represented her in tears. Maar boosted Picasso's understanding of politics and taught him skills in photography. Marr also introduced Picasso to the method of combining photography and printmaking, also known as the cliché verre technique.[21









Wikiwand - Dora Maar


French photographer, artist, and partner of Pablo Picasso (1907-1997)




www.wikiwand.com


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 5, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I had never seen them but thought they look like Picasso...then I read this...very cool.
> 
> *Relationship with Pablo Picasso*
> Maar first saw Pablo Picasso at the end of 1935 when she was taking promotional shots on the set of the Jean Renoir film _The Crime of Monsieur Lange_. She was captivated by him, but they did not formally meet. Maar was introduced to Picasso a few days later by their mutual friend Paul Eluard at Cafe des Deux Magots.[19] The story of their first encounter was told by the writer Jean-Paul Crespelle, "the young woman serious face, lit up by pale blue eyes which looked all the paler because of her thick eyebrows; a sensitive uneasy face, with light and shade passing alternately over it. She kept driving a small pointed pen-knife between her fingers into the wood of the table. Sometimes she missed and a drop of blood appeared between the roses embroidered on her black gloves... Picasso would ask Dora to give him the gloves and would lock them up in the showcase he kept for his mementos."[4]
> ...


Cool Manfredo.....I'm pretty damn sure he seduced most women he portrait painted...thanks for correcting the spelling of her last name. I have Guernica, a most powerful painting....Picasso's interpretation of the German bombing of civilians in Spain, I think the first in history. I'm sure the Germans were getting practice for WWII. 





__





Google Image Result for https://www.thetimes.co.uk/imageserver/image/%2Fmethode%2Ftimes%2Fprod%2Fweb%2Fbin%2Fb31d12d4-fbd4-11e9-a4b4-b816768ca711.jpg?crop=2698%2C1798%2C85%2C647






images.app.goo.gl


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 6, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> What the heck is "parking lot pumping" ??


Parking lot” pimping “. Autocorrect *


----------



## raratt (Nov 6, 2021)

I am going to attempt to accomplish something today, not sure what yet. The list is long.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 6, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> What the heck is "parking lot pumping" ?? Sandwich cogged a artery in me just looking at it!


I read that as, "parking lot pimping"


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 6, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Parking lot” pimping “. Autocorrect *


Still doesn't help? What's parking lot pimping? Auto sales?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 6, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Still doesn't help? What's parking lot pimping? Auto sales?


Pot, it was pot!


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 6, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Still doesn't help? What's parking lot pimping? Auto sales?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 6, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Still doesn't help? What's parking lot pimping? Auto sales?


Yea, it was weed, sold a few sacks , gave a bunch more away.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 6, 2021)

I loved giving away stinky sacks to friends - the look on their faces is priceless!
Unfriendly state now, so waiting for the tides to turn before turning the lights back on.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 6, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Just a quick PS. Some of you in here (you know who you are) were there for me during some rough times (2016-17?)
> I just want you to know I’m eternally grateful for your friendship and I love you forever. Lemme see if I can pull a few names out... @curious2garden (my grandma) @cannabineer @srh88 @Gary Goodson @Indacouch2.0 @Aeroknow @420God @blueghost
> 
> Living 10 hours from my friends and family, drinking too much, kid on the way and depressed. You guys (and others) were like family to me. And you still are.


Text me anytime dude


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 6, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Text me anytime dude


@Bobby schmeckle Hit me up anytime for flytying materials or life advice Dude. : )


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 6, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> @Bobby schmeckle Hit me up anytime for flytying materials or life advice Dude. : )


Thanks bud! You’re one of the fam too! I’ve been tying a ton of flies with your material and mine mixed. You had a lot of things I needed. You rule!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 6, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Text me anytime dude


Dude I have a great and stupidly hilarious story about my buddy and I camping and eating 14g each...... uh...... I haven’t since then


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 6, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Thanks bud! You’re one of the fam too! I’ve been tying a ton of flies with your material and mine mixed. You had a lot of things I needed. You rule!


I made the perm move south & now hunting gator browns & bow's - in the market for a river boat - looking very closely at the 20' x 60"w Double X or Shawnee. Wade fishing around here can be dangerous as the dam gen's turn on at random with no warning & water will rise 6-8' in minutes plus that much current is nearly impossible to drift a nymph in. Looking to focus on streamer fishing but 1st up * Boat it is!

The XX are welded Alum - not too fond of the color on this one but you get the gist.



Hope things are goin.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 6, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I made the perm move south & now hunting gator browns & bow's - in the market for a river boat - looking very closely at the 20' x 60"w Double X or Shawnee. Wade fishing around here can be dangerous as the dam gen's turn on at random with no warning & water will rise 6-8' in minutes plus that much current is nearly impossible to drift a nymph in. Looking to focus on streamer fishing but 1st up * Boat it is!
> 
> The XX are welded Alum - not too fond of the color on this one but you get the gist.
> 
> ...


Awesome!!!!! I hope to visit you someday! Shot a 50 Beowulf and 454 casull last week and was thinking about you.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 6, 2021)

Wife and I made two 8 ounce batches of cold tincture and 1/2 cup of butter today. Fresh brownies are in the oven!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 6, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Wife and I made two 8 ounce batches of cold tincture and 1/2 cup of butter today. Fresh brownies are in the oven!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 6, 2021)

Hope everyone's having an awesome Saturday night, even if its just snuggled up with some good herb while binging on Netflix.
I came inside to get my feet warm and now I'm headed back at outside. This will likely be the last time we use our outdoor bar this year...at least for live music.

Here's to you!!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 7, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Hope everyone's having an awesome Saturday night, even if its just snuggled up with some good herb while binging on Netflix.
> I came inside to get my feet warm and now I'm headed back at outside. This will likely be the last time we use our outdoor bar this year...at least for live music.
> 
> Here's to you!!
> View attachment 5023935


Jameson and live music in your outdoor bar!! Ok I need to up my game. Looks fun what type of music?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Jameson and live music in your outdoor bar!! Ok I need to up my game. Looks fun what type of music?


Everything - rock, blues, bluegrass, folk. Its usually dependent upon who shows up. The jam sessions have gotten a lot smaller since Covid but its still a good time with lots of good vibes. If you ever make it to the east coast you're always welcome. We'd love to have you. Live music, good friends and there's always lot of snacks


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 7, 2021)

4 days of skiing back to 2 or 3 days of trimming, and shucking.
Went to transplant the cloner & ended up tossing them all, I forgot to label them  , 99% sure what they were,
but the 1% tells me maybe I wrong ?


Cutting & Labeling a new batch now
I F'ed my timing up now...


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 7, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> 4 days of skiing back to 2 or 3 days of trimming, and shucking.
> Went to transplant the cloner & ended up tossing them all, I forgot to label them  , 99% sure what they were,
> but the 1% tells me maybe I wrong ?
> 
> ...


Oh bummer. Those had a nice healthy root system going too.

I've had this happen and I just added a question mark to the label but I've never had it happen to a whole cloner full. 

Hopefully the next batch root quickly and you can get em vegged up and ready for flower so it doesnt throw you off too bad.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 7, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> 4 days of skiing back to 2 or 3 days of trimming, and shucking.
> Went to transplant the cloner & ended up tossing them all, I forgot to label them  , 99% sure what they were,
> but the 1% tells me maybe I wrong ?
> 
> ...


You obviously grow good weed  that thought has been a comfort to me over my growing mishaps. I hope it helps


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 7, 2021)

Im 99.9999% sure what they were, but I may have been stoned and had a better "idea" for next round.. lol
they were more or less back-up's & not for a run, s/b fine


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 7, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Im 99.9999% sure what they were, but I may have been stoned and had a better "idea" for next round.. lol
> they were more or less back-up's & not for a run, s/b fine


Dead babies aren't much fun.


----------



## ANC (Nov 7, 2021)

Working on the micro bathroom teardown and remodel.
I was relieved to find the waste pipe on the wall elbows down to the floor vertically, so I will be able to lower it to the correct height as per the datasheet for the new sink.
Also chopped open enough space in the brickwork to move the two waterlines to their proper places for the sink. Might even be able to use the half pedestal I had my heart set on , before i found out my pipes are in the wrong place... well, that is adjustable now. check out those easily removable Speedfit pipe stops.

Also managed to get the old bath loose and chased a gap in the wall for the new wall mount bath faucets before I had to start the long drive home again. I just rented the chipper for the day.

Next time I will remove the old bath as well as its concrete bedding and the front wall.
Will probably level the wall side support for so long too. Been eyeing a laser level on special.
The basin will be like 10 days before it gets here.... don't ask.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> I am going to attempt to accomplish something today, not sure what yet. The list is long.


I hope you did better than me...I have not gotten much accomplished the whole week!

Supposed to warm up slightly the next few days...I need to make my move on some outdoor stuff!!


----------



## raratt (Nov 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I hope you did better than me...I have not gotten much accomplished the whole week!
> 
> Supposed to warm up slightly the next few days...I need to make my move on some outdoor stuff!!


Nope, I'm right there with you. Temperature change has me hiding in the house, except for the required beer run.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 7, 2021)

Just did a 40 mile ride and my ass feels like it! Looking forward to a sandwich and a brownie!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 7, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Just did a 40 mile ride and my ass feels like it! Looking forward to a sandwich and a brownie!


Where did you go?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 7, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Where did you go?


Zwift ride in wattopia 1500 feet of climbing.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 7, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Zwift ride in wattopia 1500 feet of climbing.


Is that a video game?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 7, 2021)

I picked up a teen of "White Tahoe Cookies" to make clone mothers. Will break this plant into about a doz clones and they will grow to provide 200-400 clones next spring. For me the 2022 season has officially begun...


----------



## DCcan (Nov 7, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Everything - rock, blues, bluegrass, folk. Its usually dependent upon who shows up. The jam sessions have gotten a lot smaller since Covid but its still a good time with lots of good vibes. If you ever make it to the east coast you're always welcome. We'd love to have you. Live music, good friends and there's always lot of snacks
> View attachment 5024161


East or west of the blueberry?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 7, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I picked up a teen of "White Tahoe Cookies" to make clone mothers. Will break this plant into about a doz clones and they will grow to provide 200-400 clones next spring. For me the 2022 season has officially begun...
> View attachment 5024323


That’s a beauty! Congratulations. That sounds so good. I think it’s going to be the best year yet. Where did you get that incredible specimen .


----------



## doublejj (Nov 7, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s a beauty! Congratulations. That sounds so good. I think it’s going to be the best year yet. Where did you get that incredible specimen .


One of my crew knows the original breeder...Outstanding strain


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 7, 2021)

doublejj said:


> One of my crew knows the original breeder...Outstanding strain
> View attachment 5024331


It’s the most beautiful one I have ever seen. What does it smell like? It looks minty.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 7, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I picked up a teen of "White Tahoe Cookies" to make clone mothers. Will break this plant into about a doz clones and they will grow to provide 200-400 clones next spring. For me the 2022 season has officially begun...
> View attachment 5024323


I got to do outdoor clones next year, 3 yrs in a row on seeds has never gone to plan. I keep poppin 2/15, 4/14 females, and raid my indoor starters to put stuff out every spring.
I had to go thru 60 seeds to get a handful for indoors and out. Its just annoying.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 7, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It’s the most beautiful one I have ever seen. What does it smell like? It looks minty.


It's an OG cross....strong OG smell.


----------



## raratt (Nov 7, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I picked up a teen of "White Tahoe Cookies" to make clone mothers. Will break this plant into about a doz clones and they will grow to provide 200-400 clones next spring. For me the 2022 season has officially begun...
> View attachment 5024323


The smell/taste description sounds nice.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 7, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Is that a video game?


 You use a wheel off trainer, mine is made by a company called Wahoo. When riding on Zwift the trainer is controlled by the app. It controls the resistance which then simulates climbing, drafting, descending. It also monitors heart rate, cadence, power output (watts) elevation gained and speed. Some courses are real. New courses become available the more you ride. The course Zwift calls wattopia is fictional but still really fun. You have many different training tools available including choosing a pace setter for routes, training plans and basic coaching. You log in and can see how many people are riding from all over the world. Its way to much for me to try to explain here. If you go to zwift.com you can get a better understanding. This is the trainer we bought, kind of expensive but its really accurate as far as actual power and speed output. 

https://www.wahoofitness.com/devices/indoor-cycling/bike-trainers


----------



## doublejj (Nov 7, 2021)

went for 5mile trike ride today.....that's 15miles this week.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> The smell/taste description sounds nice.


do u want a cut?.....


----------



## raratt (Nov 7, 2021)

doublejj said:


> do u want a cut?.....


I'm in no hurry, but I'd like to try it. I think I have my PM problems solved.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm in no hurry, but I'd like to try it. I think I have my PM problems solved.


I will have lots of clones in a few months. this strain has never shown PM problems, You should try one.


----------



## raratt (Nov 7, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I will have lots of clones in a few months. this strain has never shown PM problems, You should try one.


I'm short vegging some beans I popped in my closet right now to see what they are like. I would like to try it, sounds tasty.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 7, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm short vegging some beans I popped in my closet right now to see what they are like. I would like to try it, sounds tasty.


I'll save you one...


----------



## raratt (Nov 7, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I'll save you one...


I appreciate it Bro.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 7, 2021)

doublejj said:


> went for 5mile trike ride today.....that's 15miles this week.


How's that trike handle on the farm roads?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 7, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> How's that trike handle on the farm roads?


The fat tire trike is awesome.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 7, 2021)

DCcan said:


> East or west of the blueberry?


East

I've never stopped in to see the big blueberry. We dont make it that down way very often unless its on bikes.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 7, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> East
> 
> I've never stopped in to see the big blueberry. We dont make it that down way very often unless its on bikes.


Oh he was serious  

I like the bicycle trainer...a great idea for rainy days and winter time for the serious biker! I'm going to try to get a bike ride in this coming week maybe...then put her away for the winter most likely.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 7, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Oh he was serious
> 
> I like the bicycle trainer...a great idea for rainy days and winter time for the serious biker! I'm going to try to get a bike ride in this coming week maybe...then put her away for the winter most likely.


Yep, its a big giant blueberry attraction for tourists. Its about an hour or so away from me. I hear they've got pretty good pies. 

I should've specified. When I say bikes, I mean motorcycles. I'm in pretty good shape but I dont think I could pedal 100 miles...at least not willingly . I'd be down to try out some indoor cycling though.
To say active in the winter we do a lot of cross country skiing so I think I could hang, lol.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 7, 2021)

Processed the last of this plant over the weekend. Its gonna be missed, got to learn to clone in the future.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 7, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yep, its a big giant blueberry attraction for tourists. Its about an hour or so away from me. I hear they've got pretty good pies.
> 
> I should've specified. When I say bikes, I mean motorcycles. I'm in pretty good shape but I dont think I could pedal 100 miles...at least not willingly . I'd be down to try out some indoor cycling though.
> To say active in the winter we do a lot of cross country skiing so I think I could hang, lol.


Go for it!


----------



## DCcan (Nov 8, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yep, its a big giant blueberry attraction for tourists. Its about an hour or so away from me. I hear they've got pretty good pies.


My wife wants to see puffins, hopefully at Machias Seal Island next summer.
Probably camp at Cobscook, hike the coast again, see Eastport _finally._

Hard to go wrong on seafood, but whose got the good takeout in the area? Pot is the only delivery service available for the campground, lol.
I scouted online spots for breakfast and to get stoned afterward.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 8, 2021)

@*GreatwhiteNorth*

I just walked through my workshop and had a brain fart! I think you asked me a week or so ago how I like my new HF chainsaw sharpener.

I love it...I mean it's cheaper quality, but works great...I cut 3 decent sized Ash trees down with one sharpening. For the price I'd say it's a winner!!

I can sharpen a chain in less than 5 minutes with it too.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 8, 2021)

manfredo said:


> @*GreatwhiteNorth*
> 
> I just walked through my workshop and had a brain fart! I think you asked me a week or so ago how I like my new HF chainsaw sharpener.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review - I thought giving you a couple of weeks to play with it would uncover any unwanted design flaws.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 8, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Processed the last of this plant over the weekend. Its gonna be missed, got to learn to clone in the future.


There's always revegging, as another salvation option. Don't ask how I know


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 8, 2021)

DCcan said:


> My wife wants to see puffins, hopefully at Machias Seal Island next summer.
> Probably camp at Cobscook, hike the coast again, see Eastport _finally._
> 
> Hard to go wrong on seafood, but whose got the good takeout in the area? Pot is the only delivery service available for the campground, lol.
> I scouted online spots for breakfast and to get stoned afterward.


Seal Island is beautiful. Jasper beach is cool too.

If you're into hiking, you should do Mt Katahdin (if you havent already)

In 2011 we hiked Mt K. After buckets of sweat, multiple scrapes and bruises, we reached the summit. 10.4 miles. 11 hours. 5,267 feet above sea level. (be prepared for endless boulders) 



That blueberry pancake looks delicious!


For food, I dont think you can go wrong with most of the seasonal takeouts joints. Pretty much all have fresh seafood.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 9, 2021)

The clothes dryer stopped heating on Saturday. Did some quick research and ordered a kit off of Amazon for $35. New heating element, fuses, sensors etc... Ordered it Saturday night and had it Monday morning. Put it in today. Took longer than I thought as the model of dryer I had didn't match up to anything I could find online with instructions so I had to take it slow with the disassembly. 

Swapped all the parts out, turned it on and it worked. Sure beats paying a couple hundred dollars for someone to come out. 

So now I've repaired the dishwasher, stove, and dryer for under $100. I'm guessing the washer is next. There's going to be some doo dad that goes out and I'll tear it apart and fix it for under $50. Appliances are actually really simple to work on and parts are usually inexpensive. No way I'm paying $100 for a diagnosis and then another $200 for a $15 part.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 9, 2021)

xtsho said:


> The clothes dryer stopped heating on Saturday. Did some quick research and ordered a kit off of Amazon for $35. New heating element, fuses, sensors etc... Ordered it Saturday night and had it Monday morning. Put it in today. Took longer than I thought as the model of dryer I had didn't match up to anything I could find online with instructions so I had to take it slow with the disassembly.
> 
> Swapped all the parts out, turned it on and it worked. Sure beats paying a couple hundred dollars for someone to come out.
> 
> So now I've repaired the dishwasher, stove, and dryer for under $100. I'm guessing the washer is next. There's going to be some doo dad that goes out and I'll tear it apart and fix it for under $50. Appliances are actually really simple to work on and parts are usually inexpensive. No way I'm paying $100 for a diagnosis and then another $200 for a $15 part.


EReplacementParts.com and PartsWearhouse.com are good for stuff like that. Schematics are there also, they help


----------



## xtsho (Nov 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> EReplacementParts.com and PartsWearhouse.com are good for stuff like that. Schematics are there also, they help


I've used parts warehouse in the past. That's where I got my parts for the dishwasher.

An autopsy after the fact revealed the problem with the dryer was the heating element. It had deteriorated in one spot causing a break. Everything else checked out OK after checking the components with a meter. They're now labeled in a bag in case I need them in the future. But I swapped everything out with new parts while I had the dryer torn down.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Awesome!!!!! I hope to visit you someday! Shot a 50 Beowulf and 454 casull last week and was thinking about you.


How fix they Kreisler thing you knugh yeah?


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 9, 2021)

Just finished this drawing.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 9, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 5025404
> Just finished this drawing.


That’s cool!
I won the light today in the contest !


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 9, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s cool!
> I won the light today in the contest !


That’s sooooo cool! Congrats


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 5025404
> Just finished this drawing.


Homer, Bart, Woody Woodpecker, Goofy, Mickey Mouse, the Coyote which makes me think Woody was meant to be the Roadrunner meep meep  Interesting and I see the restrained and subtle use of turquoise!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 9, 2021)

xtsho said:


> The clothes dryer stopped heating on Saturday. Did some quick research and ordered a kit off of Amazon for $35. New heating element, fuses, sensors etc... Ordered it Saturday night and had it Monday morning. Put it in today. Took longer than I thought as the model of dryer I had didn't match up to anything I could find online with instructions so I had to take it slow with the disassembly.
> 
> Swapped all the parts out, turned it on and it worked. Sure beats paying a couple hundred dollars for someone to come out.
> 
> So now I've repaired the dishwasher, stove, and dryer for under $100. I'm guessing the washer is next. There's going to be some doo dad that goes out and I'll tear it apart and fix it for under $50. Appliances are actually really simple to work on and parts are usually inexpensive. No way I'm paying $100 for a diagnosis and then another $200 for a $15 part.


If you have skills to do it! Nice work!


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 9, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 5025404
> Just finished this drawing.


You have my address, let me know how much.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Homer, Bart, Woody Woodpecker, Goofy, Mickey Mouse, the Coyote which makes me think Woody was meant to be the Roadrunner meep meep  Interesting and I see the restrained and subtle use of turquoise!


you missed Plankton...and i don't know who that cat is.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 9, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> You have my address, let me know how much.


Damn you lol I was thinking that. I like it super cool.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Homer, Bart, Woody Woodpecker, Goofy, Mickey Mouse, the Coyote which makes me think Woody was meant to be the Roadrunner meep meep  Interesting and I see the restrained and subtle use of turquoise!


Yes but is it Window Pane or Blotter in everyone's mouth?


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 9, 2021)

I’m gonna make prints. 

plankton, Gary the snail, Cheshire Cat. The woody woodpecker was not Meant to be the roadrunner. I needed a red character to balance things out color wise.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 9, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Yes but is it Window Pane or Blotter in everyone's mouth?


I couldn’t decide but I think some white blotter. I had some epic trips in the late 90’s with the blotter.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 9, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s cool!
> I won the light today in the contest !


Congrats! What was the contest and what light did you win?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 9, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Congrats! What was the contest and what light did you win?


Thank you .
It was a Halloween photo contest and I won a ViparSpectra P4000 LED Grow Light !I seriously can’t believe this is happening.


----------



## lokie (Nov 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Homer, Bart, Woody Woodpecker, Goofy, Mickey Mouse, the Coyote which makes me think Woody was meant to be the Roadrunner meep meep  Interesting and I see the restrained and subtle use of turquoise!


The appearance of Spongebob and Plankton indicate a resistance to growing up.

And the Cheshire cat? lol


----------



## Three Berries (Nov 9, 2021)

Worked in the attic today. Put in an ventilation system this summer and finally made the wiring permanent.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 9, 2021)

lokie said:


> The appearance of Spongebob and Plankton indicate a resistance to growing up.
> 
> And the Cheshire cat? lol
> View attachment 5025444


And stating Gary the Snail is there when I cant see him, what the hell does that indicate?


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 9, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> And stating Gary the Snail is there when I cant see him, what the hell does that indicate?


Gary is there….. very bottom under Bart and Mickey


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 9, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Gary is there….. very bottom under Bart and Mickey


That indicates I'm not high enough.

I see him now.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 9, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Gary is there….. very bottom under Bart and Mickey


You make my penis so fucking hard!


----------



## manfredo (Nov 9, 2021)

xtsho said:


> The clothes dryer stopped heating on Saturday. Did some quick research and ordered a kit off of Amazon for $35. New heating element, fuses, sensors etc... Ordered it Saturday night and had it Monday morning. Put it in today. Took longer than I thought as the model of dryer I had didn't match up to anything I could find online with instructions so I had to take it slow with the disassembly.
> 
> Swapped all the parts out, turned it on and it worked. Sure beats paying a couple hundred dollars for someone to come out.
> 
> So now I've repaired the dishwasher, stove, and dryer for under $100. I'm guessing the washer is next. There's going to be some doo dad that goes out and I'll tear it apart and fix it for under $50. Appliances are actually really simple to work on and parts are usually inexpensive. No way I'm paying $100 for a diagnosis and then another $200 for a $15 part.


That's another thing there are shortages of right now...major appliances. 

I always at least attempt to repair them myself, and if I can't, I replace it, because unless you know someone, repairmen and parts is a huge racket.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 5025404
> Just finished this drawing.


Spongebob x too much Robitussin


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Yes but is it Window Pane or Blotter in everyone's mouth?


Apple Snow Blotter


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That's another thing there are shortages of right now...major appliances.
> 
> I always at least attempt to repair them myself, and if I can't, I replace it, because unless you know someone, repairmen and parts is a huge racket.


I need a door switch for my dryer. I just turn the dryer off before opening the door when it's running but I need to get one.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I need a door switch for my dryer. I just turn the dryer off before opening the door when it's running but I need to get one.


Youtube is your friend.

BTW - f/b mess


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 9, 2021)

This is a test 









Relive 'Afternoon Nov 8th'


View my ride: Afternoon Nov 8th




www.relive.cc


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 9, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> This is a test
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Cool


Did it work?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 9, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Did it work?


I think. Looks like your ride with pics. I don't know if you meant to include the penis pic or not.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 9, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Did it work?


That is incredible...I love it. Worked perfect!!


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 9, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I think. Looks like your ride with pics. I don't know if you meant to include the penis pic or not.


It was supposed to ONLY be the Penis pic… dang, I gotta play around with it


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 9, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> It was supposed to ONLY be the Penis pic… dang, I gotta play around with it


I said it was cool. Keep playing....your ride will get longer.....


----------



## manfredo (Nov 9, 2021)

About to watch


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 9, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That is incredible...I love it. Worked perfect!!


It’s a cool app for tracking your rides. It’s called Relive. I still like Kamoot for planning new routes, but this app is super cool for recording and sharing your ride and pics along the way!

Also , it’s free, cause we know I’m cheap lol


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 9, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Youtube is your friend.
> 
> BTW - f/b mess


So much no


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 9, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> You make my penis so fucking hard!


Same, sex ranger. I’m throbbing for you. Bathe in my viscous protein oils.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 10, 2021)

Did a lunchtime puff thru the salt marsh to the sand dunes yesterday. 
Beach was covered with thousands and thousands of huge clams that were dislodged from last weeks storm.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> It was supposed to ONLY be the Penis pic… dang, I gotta play around with it


Worked great


----------



## manfredo (Nov 10, 2021)

Finished up my one outdoor plant and it's bagged...I'm gonna press the whole thing. Not pretty but makes great rosin and should keep me in dabs for a month.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 10, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Did a lunchtime puff thru the salt marsh to the sand dunes yesterday.
> Beach was covered with thousands and thousands of huge clams that were dislodged from last weeks storm.
> View attachment 5025652


Nice wrack.
Here is mine.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 10, 2021)

My vegging plants I transplanted into super soil are showing signs of potassium def., so I whipped up a tea with everything I had...some old Bembe, molasses, Armor Si., and ph'd it. 

I'm seriously thinking of trying something other than super soil again...My setup is in a basement and lugging all that dirt up and down, mixing it, storing, and then wind up having to supplement it anyways. Gotta be an easier way.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 10, 2021)

Really quick work day followed up by a bowl of Dosido a friend grew over the summer. Pretty stony for a sun deprived little plant.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Finished up my one outdoor plant and it's bagged...I'm gonna press the whole thing. Not pretty but makes great rosin and should keep me in dabs for a month.
> 
> View attachment 5025826


Do you have bubble bags?


----------



## manfredo (Nov 10, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Do you have bubble bags?


Oh yeah, and a mini washing machine...That's what I do with trim but haven't made any in a while... 

This stuff makes fine rosin though...It has a great lime smell when it comes out of the press...It's a Katsu Black Lime Bubba.

In fact, I'm sipping coffee thinking about warming up the press. Making hash is work!!


----------



## manfredo (Nov 10, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> This is a test
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So how do you like the new bike compared to the old one? Which one is faster, and more fun to ride? Looks like you have awesome bike trails!

I brought mine indoors to protect the battery...It's got knobby tires on it and the back one is at least half worn. I might put street tires on it instead over the winter.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Oh yeah, and a mini washing machine...That's what I do with trim but haven't made any in a while...
> 
> This stuff makes fine rosin though...It has a great lime smell when it comes out of the press...It's a Katsu Black Lime Bubba.
> 
> In fact, I'm sipping coffee thinking about warming up the press. Making hash is work!!


I'm gonna try to press bubble. I did it without bags before but this time I have bags and temp control.


Edit: I mean press bags. I pressed bubble hash before without those. I think that last stage of filtering will help.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 10, 2021)

manfredo said:


> So how do you like the new bike compared to the old one? Which one is faster, and more fun to ride? Looks like you have awesome bike trails!
> 
> I brought mine indoors to protect the battery...It's got knobby tires on it and the back one is at least half worn. I might put street tires on it instead over the winter.


I like it, it’s different than my other bike, for sure. My home made bike is faster by about 5 mph, but they’re both respectable. The new one tops out at around 31-32mph

This ride was mostly along a couple river paths that aren’t the most interesting, but have some cool stuff along the way. And they lead to the beach, so there’s that


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I like it, it’s different than my other bike, for sure. My home made bike is faster by about 5 mph, but they’re both respectable. The new one tops out at around 31-32mph
> 
> This ride was mostly along a couple river paths that aren’t the most interesting, but have some young, underdressed women along the way. And they lead to the beach, so there’s that


Fify


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 10, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> This is a test
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice banana seat!


----------



## DCcan (Nov 11, 2021)

Stoned time....
Did another lunch stroll, found a stone bridge across the bog.
Nice place for lunch joint, I'll be back here.


----------



## ANC (Nov 11, 2021)

got my first proper glasses... not just reading glasses but multifocal.
Still feels a bit weird but really an upgrade on my near sight which was getting fuzzy anything under a foot or so.


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 11, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Stoned time....
> Did another lunch stroll, found a stone bridge across the bog.
> Nice place for lunch joint, I'll be back here.
> 
> View attachment 5026281 View attachment 5026282


Just can't beat that rock/water/woods vibe !


----------



## xtsho (Nov 11, 2021)

I'm not done yet but I have to crawl under the house. We'll see if I accomplish the task. It's going to suck balls though.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 11, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I'm not done yet but I have to crawl under the house. We'll see if I accomplish the task. It's going to suck balls though.


Careful


----------



## manfredo (Nov 11, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I'm not done yet but I have to crawl under the house. We'll see if I accomplish the task. It's going to suck balls though.


Take a big light and make a LOT of noise to scare the snakes & critters away....Crawl spaces are the worst!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Take a big light and make a LOT of noise to scare the snakes & critters away....Crawl spaces are the worst!


yeah, good luck down there. Lol


----------



## xtsho (Nov 11, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Take a big light and make a LOT of noise to scare the snakes & critters away....Crawl spaces are the worst!


I use one of those LED headlights that you strap on your head. Damn they come in handy. Hands free and all the light you need.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 11, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I use one of those LED headlights that you strap on your head. Damn they come in handy. Hands free and all the light you need.


I have so many of them. Leave them around like old flashlights. I do have a few pair of really nice ones for other stuff.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 11, 2021)

Done and drinking a beer.

Don't be an idiot like me and let your dryer vent get clogged. I unfortunately have almost a 25 ft run so I really need to do regular maintenance which I haven't done for years. 

Only an idiot would let their vent get to this condition so I'm feeling pretty stupid right now.







I paid for it though by crawling in the trenches. I could have just bought new ducting but I just cleaned the old out.

Under the house to take it out to clean and back under to put it back. It was a nasty situation. I won't use the words that I could to describe it. They're too profane even for adults.

Going in with apprehension








Putting it back together. This section really sucked. Had to crawl over a section of concrete and slither into a narrow channel.







Talk about the last thing you want to be doing. Decades ago I did insulation work for a very short time because of this crap. I hate crawlspaces. They don't scare me but it's just nasty work. And I still have to go back under and replace some pipes. 

But I sleep good thinking about the money I save doing things myself. It probably would have been $500 if I paid someone to do what I did in a few hours.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 11, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I'm not done yet but I have to crawl under the house. We'll see if I accomplish the task. It's going to suck balls though.


throw a couple flash bangs ahead of you


----------



## xtsho (Nov 11, 2021)

Now that I think about it. The buildup was probably due to a new outside vent I put on that had a flap in it. I don't think there is enough air pressure to open it and that caused such a low airflow that the lint backed up. I took the flap out. The thing is screened anyway.


----------



## Three Berries (Nov 11, 2021)

My crawl space is a mess with the insulation falling down. It floods about once every ten years and I finally gave up.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 11, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I have so many of them. Leave them around like old flashlights. I do have a few pair of really nice ones for other stuff.


I bought a corded husky LED work light when our kitchen drain took a dive. Thing is kind of a pain being corded but damn worth it once you get where you need the light.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 11, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> I bought a corded husky LED work light when our kitchen drain took a dive. Thing is kind of a pain being corded but damn worth it once you get where you need the light.


I’m imagining all sorts of Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea sound effects.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 11, 2021)

Worked, shopped, smoked some Blueberry muffins. My first plant to give me some white ash.. Love learning.


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 11, 2021)

Since the weather has been cooperating this week , I finally wrapped up my new indie movie , starring and directed by me ( including all stunts).My first film, " Quit Pinching My Nipple " placed 327th in 1986 Independent Spirit Awards, I think this new one may do well.
Don't miss this quantum leap into flm making. " Hard hitting/Explosive " said a review in the LA Times....." . An unparalleled achievement in movie making " , New York Post......

Honorable mention...make-up artist; Bootsie Rosenwinkle !

" He was old , tired , had some leakage , hungry , had a bug in his eye, cold , had a migraine , his wife left him and he had a toothache........the old man was pissed off ! Time for payback !


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 11, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Since the weather has been cooperating this week , I finally wrapped up my new indie movie , starring and directed by me ( including all stunts).My first film, " Quit Pinching My Nipple " placed 327th in 1986 Independent Spirit Awards, I think this new one may do well.
> Don't miss this quantum leap into flm making. " Hard hitting/Explosive " said a review in the LA Times....." . An unparalleled achievement in movie making " , New York Post......
> 
> Honorable mention...make-up artist; Bootsie Rosenwinkle !
> ...


I'll watch that!


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 11, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Since the weather has been cooperating this week , I finally wrapped up my new indie movie , starring and directed by me ( including all stunts).My first film, " Quit Pinching My Nipple " placed 327th in 1986 Independent Spirit Awards, I think this new one may do well.
> Don't miss this quantum leap into flm making. " Hard hitting/Explosive " said a review in the LA Times....." . An unparalleled achievement in movie making " , New York Post......
> 
> Honorable mention...make-up artist; Bootsie Rosenwinkle !
> ...


Oh all that prurient talk about nipples! You awful awful man!


----------



## xtsho (Nov 11, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> My crawl space is a mess with the insulation falling down. It floods about once every ten years and I finally gave up.


The good thing is that I don't have any water under the house and it doesn't flood here so it's not wet and no puddles. The insulation is starting to fall down which makes it really nasty but it's almost 50 years old. Just something else I need to deal with in the future. I'm pulling that crap fiberglass insulation out but am still deciding what to replace it with. Some of the options are spendy.


----------



## raratt (Nov 11, 2021)

xtsho said:


> The good thing is that I don't have any water under the house and it doesn't flood here so it's not wet and no puddles. The insulation is starting to fall down which makes it really nasty but it's almost 50 years old. Just something else I need to deal with in the future. I'm pulling that crap fiberglass insulation out but am still deciding what to replace it with. Some of the options are spendy.


Spray foam is the bomb, but $$$.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> Spray foam is the bomb, but $$$.


Yeah, It's not the cheapest option that's for sure. But it's probably the best.


----------



## lokie (Nov 11, 2021)

On Tuesday my wife bought a cake at the grocery.

She did not like it.
It was yellow cake and a whipped icing.
She prefers buttercream so that was a negative and the cake part tasted "off".

Being a sugar junkie I did taste the icing. It had a bit of butter taste but it was not a buttercream icing.
I skipped the cake part, if she did not like it I did not care enough to try it.

So last night I put it outside for mother nature to dispose of.


Taken just before sundown tonight.

As of this posting no living being has wanted to touch this cake past the first slice, and that was trashed before being consumed.



Edit to add

It has started to rain.

I left that mother fucker in the MFn rain.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 11, 2021)

lokie said:


> On Tuesday my wife bought a cake at the grocery.
> 
> She did not like it.
> It was yellow cake and a whipped icing.
> ...


Let's see if the rain will prevail or the mutant cake!


----------



## xtsho (Nov 11, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Let's see if the rain will prevail or the mutant cake!


Rain? It's dumping like a faucet on full here off and on. The weather flows in fast going east off the Pacific here in the PNW. We get it first but it usually ends up causing more weather events when it gets into the interior of the country. The last real weather events we've had here were 20 years ago with some bad flooding and a bad wind event that was pretty bad.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 11, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I'm not done yet but I have to crawl under the house. We'll see if I accomplish the task. It's going to suck balls though.


Hope you own a onesie!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 11, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Rain? It's dumping like a faucet on full here off and on. The weather flows in fast going east off the Pacific here in the PNW. We get it first but it usually ends up causing more weather events when it gets into the interior of the country. The last real weather events we've had here were 20 years ago with some bad flooding and a bad wind event that was pretty bad.


You remember when the Sandy blew out?


----------



## xtsho (Nov 11, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> You remember when the Sandy blew out?


Which time?

I remember 1996 when they were putting up panels along the waterfront downtown Portland. I lived just blocks from the river then. It was crazy. Oregon City was under 10-20ft of water. Vernonia was a river. Bad times.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 11, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Which time?
> 
> I remember 1996 when they were putting up panels along the waterfront downtown Portland. I lived just blocks from the river then. It was crazy. Oregon City was under 10-20ft of water. Vernonia was a river. Bad times.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 11, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


>


Only other times I'd seen water move like that was on the Colorado near Moab and on the Klickitat in the lower canyon. We get some crazy weather!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 11, 2021)

xtsho said:


> The good thing is that I don't have any water under the house and it doesn't flood here so it's not wet and no puddles. The insulation is starting to fall down which makes it really nasty but it's almost 50 years old. Just something else I need to deal with in the future. I'm pulling that crap fiberglass insulation out but am still deciding what to replace it with. Some of the options are spendy.


Apparently you can get hemp based insulation, I found one company online that said they were a dealer but never got a response back from them.


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 12, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> I'll watch that!


I think it's going to be a blockbuster! The shooting of the sequel starts December 12th , 2021.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 12, 2021)

lokie said:


> On Tuesday my wife bought a cake at the grocery.
> 
> She did not like it.
> It was yellow cake and a whipped icing.
> ...


Update? Prefer to see raccoons cracked out from a sugar high!


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 12, 2021)

Learned how to use cruise control for the first time last night. Don't know what took me so long, what a cool feature.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 12, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Learned how to use cruise control for the first time last night. Don't know what took me so long, what a cool feature.





tyler.durden said:


> Learned how to use cruise control for the first time last night. Don't know what took me so long, what a cool feature.


You referring to cruise control in your car?


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> Learned how to use cruise control for the first time last night. Don't know what took me so long, what a cool feature.


On the scooter or in your car?

both my ebike have cruise control, it’s one of their best features by far.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 12, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> You referring to cruise control in your car?





Metasynth said:


> On the scooter or in your car?
> 
> both my ebike have cruise control, it’s one of their best features by far.


I should have specified. On my Toyota. Meta, so cool you have that on your bike, my ebikes and scooters don't have that. I wish they did as my hand gets tired from the throttles.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I should have specified. On my Toyota. Meta, so cool you have that on your bike, my ebikes and scooters don't have that. I wish they did as my hand gets tired from the throttles.


Do your bikes or scooter have a “walk” feature? Usually you hold down a display button for a few seconds and it cruises at a few mph?

If so, try holding down that same button at speed while keeping the throttle steady. Then try letting go of the throttle?

Ive shown a few people about the hidden cruise control features on their PEVs as well…


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 12, 2021)

tyler.durden said:


> I should have specified. On my Toyota. Meta, so cool you have that on your bike, my ebikes and scooters don't have that. I wish they did as my hand gets tired from the throttles.


Cheap cruise control for a scooter is a large rubber band, just have to remember its being used!


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Cheap cruise control for a scooter is a large rubber band, just have to remember its being used!


I’ve seen that…terrifying. Lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Do your bikes or scooter have a “walk” feature? Usually you hold down a display button for a few seconds and it cruises at a few mph?
> 
> If so, try holding down that same button at speed while keeping the throttle steady. Then try letting go of the throttle?
> 
> Ive shown a few people about the hidden cruise control features on their PEVs as well…


No, nothing like that. Would be awesome, though...


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 12, 2021)

Helped the neighbor diagnose a bad circuit on her electrical panel today!


----------



## lokie (Nov 12, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Update? Prefer to see raccoons cracked out from a sugar high!


Coon hunting is local in these parts. However there is little cover for them in my neighborhood.
That said, 1/2 mile across the road the mountain will provide all they need. My sister frequently has them cross her
patio on the way to her feral cat feeders.

pic from the web










Day 2. 
No obvious animal disturbance.

Weather 2, Life forms 0


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2021)

lokie said:


> Coon hunting is local in these parts. However there is little cover for them in my neighborhood.
> That said, 1/2 mile across the road the mountain will provide all they need. My sister frequently has them cross her
> patio on the way to her feral cat feeders.
> View attachment 5027445
> ...


Those fuckers like a good fight!


----------



## raratt (Nov 12, 2021)

Dropped off a return to UPS, those fans sucked (instead of blowing). Picked up a mountain bike for the boy for $50, I had never heard of a 27.5 inch wheel before. I might ride it when my back will let me.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> Dropped off a return to UPS, those fans sucked (instead of blowing). Picked up a mountain bike for the boy for $50, I had never heard of a 27.5 inch wheel before. I might ride it when my back will let me.


Yeah 29"s are the new norm too. Not much 26"


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> Dropped off a return to UPS, those fans sucked (instead of blowing). Picked up a mountain bike for the boy for $50, I had never heard of a 27.5 inch wheel before. I might ride it when my back will let me.


26, 27.5 29er are all numbers the mountain bike industry decided to use to complicate shit more than it really needs to be. Road speak its 600c 650c 700c pretty dumb really.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah 29"s are the new norm too. Not much 26"


I ride 26” on my bikes, only cause I’m too cheap to buy anything new…lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I ride 26” on my bikes, only cause I’m too cheap to buy anything new…lol


Me too.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 12, 2021)

Won’t see this again for a few months. Time to go bye bye


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 12, 2021)

@Metasynth 
I just couldn’t justify putting Viking
Went with this instead

And a Baaaaaad ASS Zephyr hood


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> @Metasynth
> I just couldn’t justify putting Viking
> Went with this instead
> View attachment 5027502
> And a Baaaaaad ASS Zephyr hood


Dats sexy. I don’t even have a commercial in my kitchen. Lemme know when the housewarming party is, I’ll cater is as my gift to you!!


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2021)

I luvs me this griddle burner though, it’s been fantastic!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Won’t see this again for a few months. Time to go bye bye View attachment 5027495
> 
> View attachment 5027493


Where you going bud??


----------



## raratt (Nov 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I luvs me this griddle burner though, it’s been fantastic!
> 
> View attachment 5027506View attachment 5027507


I have a big center burner and a cast iron griddle that will fit it.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 12, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have a big center burner and a cast iron griddle that will fit it.


Yeah I didn’t realize how much I was missing the griddle in commercial kitchens until I got the one at home! I use it all the time.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 12, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Where you going bud??


Nowhere unfortunately. I just still got lots of finish work to do and don’t wanna fuck up the floors.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah I didn’t realize how much I was missing the griddle in commercial kitchens until I got the one at home! I use it all the time.


Def getting this too


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Nowhere unfortunately. I just still got lots of finish work to do and don’t wanna fuck up the floors.


Oh this oil is good lol


----------



## lokie (Nov 12, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I luvs me this griddle burner though, it’s been fantastic!
> 
> View attachment 5027506View attachment 5027507


That is sexy!

This guy could set the house on fire with that beauty.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 12, 2021)

Got my ass kicked by my virtual bike video game. Food is going to taste  real good!


----------



## ANC (Nov 13, 2021)

Chopped the waste pipe and put the new fitting in at 53cm high as per datasheet.
I could only find one speedfit elbow at the hardware shop so I did a soldered elbow to compression fitting to move the other side, both can now be placed 7cm higher than the waste and 6cm from the center.

Still have to do the bath's plumbing and outer frame wall before I will mix up some concrete to fill the holes. and keep everything in place... I did make a little faceplate with holes drilled at the right places to keep everything where it should be while it sets.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 13, 2021)

ANC said:


> View attachment 5027860
> 
> View attachment 5027861
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## ANC (Nov 13, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Nice!


those Speedfit fittings are growing on me, just got to remember to use the little pipe inserts with them. They protect the O-ring and stops inner layer of multilayer pipes like pex, deforming. Takes seconds to remove and fit.


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 13, 2021)

lokie said:


> On Tuesday my wife bought a cake at the grocery.
> 
> She did not like it.
> It was yellow cake and a whipped icing.
> ...


 McArthur Park , "left a cake out in the rain "......the cake must of sucked like yours


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 13, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Those fuckers like a good fight!


My old father in law ran those Redbones over the hills at all hours of the night wearing his classic miners helmet...






__





Google Image Result for https://thumbs.worthpoint.com/zoom/images2/1/0218/12/antique-vintage-miner-hat-helmet_1_80b4f6ea91299b4556111591efa17a50.jpg






images.app.goo.gl


----------



## lokie (Nov 13, 2021)

I went full domestic today.

Mopped the floors.





Vacuumed the floors.


Washed the dishes.


Did laundry



And helped to prepare and deliver dinner to my mom and sister.








Day 3 no pic to update. No activity has been detected near the cake. Weather 3 Wild animals 0.
Updates on this pet project are being suspended. 

I will leave it to the elements just for my entertainment and curiosity until nature digests it
OR until the warden demands policing of the yard for the holiday season.


----------



## raratt (Nov 13, 2021)

lokie said:


> I went full domestic today.
> 
> Mopped the floors.
> 
> ...


You'll be good wife for someone someday.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 14, 2021)

Lol. lokie, your mopping technique is impeccable .
I worked with some wood today.
And shells and canvas and paint. Came up with this .
I glued the wood circles onto the canvas circle and painted the sides to kinda look like a big piece of wood.
it might just be my Earthiest ever.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 14, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol. lokie, your mopping technique is impeccable .
> I worked with some wood today.
> And shells and canvas and paint. Came up with this .
> I glued the wood circles onto the canvas circle and painted the sides to kinda look like a big piece of wood.
> ...


!5-18 inches in diameter?


----------



## JonathanT (Nov 14, 2021)

Recently purchased a farmhouse that was owned by a hoarder who passed. So much work. Even dishes in the crawl space. Finally worked my way to the water main lol. Raining replumbing the entire house and every room was full of stuff knee deep or more. Found a small coin hoard from 1878 up to 1921.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 14, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> !5-18 inches in diameter?


Yes. That is correct.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 14, 2021)

JonathanT said:


> Recently purchased a farmhouse that was owned by a hoarder who passed. So much work. Even dishes in the crawl space. Finally worked my way to the water main lol. Raining replumbing the entire house and every room was full of stuff knee deep or more. Found a small coin hoard from 1878 up to 1921.View attachment 5028715


Hopefully it pays off for all the work. Place sounded repulsive.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 14, 2021)

Just some scrap that was laying around.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 14, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol. lokie, your mopping technique is impeccable .
> I worked with some wood today.
> And shells and canvas and paint. Came up with this .
> I glued the wood circles onto the canvas circle and painted the sides to kinda look like a big piece of wood.
> ...


Did you find those shells by the sea shore or did you buy them from someone selling them by the sea shore?


----------



## raratt (Nov 14, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> someone selling them by the sea shore?


"She" sells them there.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 14, 2021)

Quality time with the wife, 50 mile bike ride, lunch and processed, roasted and pureed one Cinderella pumpkin we grew this summer for pies and soup.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 14, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol. lokie, your mopping technique is impeccable .
> I worked with some wood today.
> And shells and canvas and paint. Came up with this .
> I glued the wood circles onto the canvas circle and painted the sides to kinda look like a big piece of wood.
> ...


Two o'clock in the top pic looks like a pipe  lovely job


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 14, 2021)

I made schwetty balls. 

Lazy dry w/vacuum decarb in parchment wrap. 

This could be interesting


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 15, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> I made schwetty balls.
> View attachment 5028903
> Lazy dry w/vacuum decarb in parchment wrap.
> 
> This could be interesting


It's about that time of year again!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 15, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Did you find those shells by the sea shore or did you buy them from someone selling them by the sea shore?


I found them all. I never buy shells. I would love go to exotic places and snorkel for shells like Honey Ryder in the James Bond movie Dr.No. It’s so much fun .


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 15, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I found them all. I never buy shells. I would love go to exotic places and snorkel for shells like Honey Ryder in the James Bond movie Dr.No. It’s so much fun .
> View attachment 5029144


yeah, but then Dr. No's dragon would be chasing you all over the beach, and you'd keep getting poor Quarrel killed over and over again


----------



## raratt (Nov 15, 2021)

Picked up take and bake pizza, some meds from the pharm., a 30 pack of beer, and watched the last NHRA race of the year. Paid for the three replacement windows. My team is on MNF. Hope it's a different team than what showed up last week.


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Nov 16, 2021)

Several (7) litres of marinading hot sauce that I wombled-up from the pantry once I got home from work this evening:



Laughing Grass said:


> I'm just messing with you.


I can certainly do messy & even revel in it on occasion, but pasteurisation is also part of my culinary repertoir.

@Capman420 The eagle will fly in the next couple of days,


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 16, 2021)

why do i suddenly feel like this thread has become a message drop for...someone....unsavory?


----------



## raratt (Nov 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> Hope it's a different team than what showed up last week.


Nope, they still suck.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 16, 2021)

xtsho said:


> The good thing is that I don't have any water under the house and it doesn't flood here so it's not wet and no puddles. The insulation is starting to fall down which makes it really nasty but it's almost 50 years old. Just something else I need to deal with in the future. I'm pulling that crap fiberglass insulation out but am still deciding what to replace it with. Some of the options are spendy.


I would like to know what you chose and why.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 16, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Cheap cruise control for a scooter is a large rubber band, just have to remember its being used!


Harleys had a thumbscrew. I got good at adjusting it to hold in normal traffic but to let go when things were happening.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 16, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Helped the neighbor diagnose a bad circuit on her electrical panel today!


“and porn ensued”

sorry

not really


----------



## raratt (Nov 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Harleys had a thumbscrew.


Triumphs also.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 16, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I found them all. I never buy shells. I would love go to exotic places and snorkel for shells like Honey Ryder in the James Bond movie Dr.No. It’s so much fun .
> View attachment 5029144


Ursula’s signature move: suck in the upper half of her abs.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Ursula’s signature move: suck in the upper half of her abs.


Yeah I was wondering why


----------



## xtsho (Nov 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I would like to know what you chose and why.



I haven't touched it yet. I've put a pause on it.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 16, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah I was wondering why


That was 1963 hawt.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 17, 2021)

Interplanetary probe factory, sounds weird even saying that.
(not the giant double ended purple dildo someone posted last week, said it was on a mission to Uranus.)

They make space sprockets and cogs.
.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 17, 2021)

Electromagnet factory, making some magnets for a chip foundry, some bigger ones in the back for spaceship dock clamps and cryo gas valves.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Interplanetary probe factory, sounds weird even saying that.
> (not the giant double ended purple dildo someone posted last week, said it was on a mission to Uranus.)
> 
> They make space sprockets and cogs.
> .View attachment 5030381


I imagine @DarkWeb 's shop looks like that.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I imagine @DarkWeb 's shop looks like that.


I wish.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 17, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Interplanetary probe factory, sounds weird even saying that.
> (not the giant double ended purple dildo someone posted last week, said it was on a mission to Uranus.)
> 
> They make space sprockets and cogs.
> .View attachment 5030381


Spacely Space Sprockets


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Spacely Space Sprockets


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 17, 2021)

went horseback riding in Cades Cove, nice trail, but it was kind of a shitty day, didn't rain, but sure felt like it was going to... nice trail though, took about an hour and a half. normally $45.00 a person, but my GF knows the girls that run the office, so we got in free, just tipped the guide 30 bucks, which made her day
colors are still very vibrant this fall, taking the leaves a while to drop

they said my horse's name was Ranger...they didn't say it was because he'd take off into the woods to eat wtf ever it was he was eating...

typical Tn. woods, laurel thickets, pine trees, briars, and rocks...


small group today, just 6, they usually have 10 or 12 in a group, but the weather kept it small

this place was much nicer than JL, (the place with the rats) but i still like Big Rock the best


----------



## OneMoreRip (Nov 17, 2021)

I woke up before noon


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 17, 2021)

I drove to the wet dark dampness of Sacramento for an 8:30 Dr. appt.

I was 24 hrs late.
Back at home I left my phone the the local Cafe.

I'm going back to bed.


----------



## raratt (Nov 17, 2021)

Heading out to order new kitchen cabinets, $12K worth. It will be worth it in the long run.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> Heading out to order new kitchen cabinets, $12K worth. It will be worth it in the long run.


Pics of what you're ordering? If we are staying here we need to either reface or redo ours too.


----------



## raratt (Nov 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Pics of what you're ordering? If we are staying here we need to either reface or redo ours too.




@Aeroknow, these are what we are getting.


----------



## lokie (Nov 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5030654


We are living in the 60's dream kitchen.

This pic is from the web but these are the cabinets in our kitchen.



My wife wants to paint them. 

I forbid it.


----------



## raratt (Nov 17, 2021)

lokie said:


> We are living in the 60's dream kitchen.
> 
> This pic is from the web but these are the cabinets in our kitchen.
> View attachment 5030755
> ...


We had really dark cabinets and I went TDY somewhere and the wife and daughter painted the kitchen and cabinets some kind of peach colors. I had to finish it up and they didn't mark the doors as to where they went so it was a jigsaw puzzle. The new cabinets will have pull out drawers on the bottom and a drawer on top. It will be nice to not have to get on the floor to get things out of the bottom of them. Getting too old for that.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2021)

lokie said:


> We are living in the 60's dream kitchen.
> 
> This pic is from the web but these are the cabinets in our kitchen.
> View attachment 5030755
> ...


You can make it work. I have a really nice hvlp set up for painting cars. And used it for a kitchen. If you want to go a different way beat the shit out of it and stain. So much you can do.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 17, 2021)

lokie said:


> We are living in the 60's dream kitchen.
> 
> This pic is from the web but these are the cabinets in our kitchen.
> View attachment 5030755
> ...


i like em...get new counter top, new hardware, sand those down a little and refinish them...


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 18, 2021)

OneMoreRip said:


> I woke up before noon


Well done!


----------



## manfredo (Nov 18, 2021)

lokie said:


> We are living in the 60's dream kitchen.
> 
> This pic is from the web but these are the cabinets in our kitchen.
> View attachment 5030755
> ...


A really good paint job would make them look more modern...Like totally disassembling, prepping and spraying or rolling them with oil based enamel, new counter tops and you've got a cheap makeover, and those cabinets are better quality than 99% of what the big box stores sell.

Or just update the hardware and counter tops if you are in love with the natural wood. There are some sweet laminates out now. Counter tops like in that photo you can go right over with a new layer of laminate...and do a super inexpensive makeover.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 19, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Spacely Space Sprockets


ohh! Had this loaded. Aced!


----------



## raratt (Nov 19, 2021)

Went grocery shopping; put the new gas cap on the truck, no evap code yet; scheduled our booster shots on the 7th of next month.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Nov 19, 2021)

Got the Pfizer booster and flu shots after work tonight, hopefully arms won’t be too sore tomorrow. Bowling with the kids next. Wife apoplectic that I did both shots the same night.


----------



## zzyx (Nov 19, 2021)

Spent time with grandkids.


----------



## zzyx (Nov 19, 2021)

ANC said:


> View attachment 5013100
> 
> Picked up this bad boy for $10


Those work pretty well. My Pop had one.


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 19, 2021)

Still trenching creek, reinforcing base of banks and finding some interesting fossils..............best sweat I've worked up in a while. Also accomplished shitting my pants....the boiler fix-it dude showed up unannounced.....boiler in grow room....shit-fuck.......ahhhhhhhhh ! Luckily, my daughter was there to stall him while I pulled off my Harry Houdini ! Never moved so fast other than running from cops.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 19, 2021)

Worked all day, smoked blueberry muffins and walked the hood while the wife finished her day. After that I rode a virtual 40 mile group ride in London and after ate dinner. Now its Bobs Burger and whatever else appears on the tele. Shitty day made better by the wife, weed and the bike.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 20, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> 4 days of skiing back to 2 or 3 days of trimming, and shucking.
> Went to transplant the cloner & ended up tossing them all, I forgot to label them  , 99% sure what they were,
> but the 1% tells me maybe I wrong ?
> 
> ...


New set of clones, labeled this time, 2 week hiccup, transplant time.


----------



## raratt (Nov 20, 2021)

Have a kid dropping off some chunks of prune wood I'm going to try smoking with. Yes there is a difference between them and plums. Guess I'll find out how well it works.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 20, 2021)

is the site running really slow today or am i being throttled almost to death because i got yelled at for using foul language in the politics section, where i thought it was safe to say what i thought, but was apparently wrong?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is the site running really slow today or am i being throttled almost to death because i got yelled at for using foul language in the politics section, where i thought it was safe to say what i thought, but was apparently wrong?


Maybe it's your internet. 

Good for me today. What did you say?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Maybe it's your internet.
> 
> Good for me today. What did you say?


it's not my internet, EVERY other site i look at loads like a charm...guess it's better than an outright ban. a little...
i'm not repeating what pissed gwn off already...or it will be an outright ban.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's not my internet, EVERY other site i look at loads like a charm...guess it's better than an outright ban. a little...
> i'm not repeating what pissed gwn off already...or it will be an outright ban.


Who knows maybe. Shoot him a pm maybe? 

I was just busting nuts about repeating it


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 20, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Who knows maybe. Shoot him a pm maybe?
> 
> I was just busting nuts about repeating it


if it is the internet, he can't do anything about it, if it's not the internet, he's the cause of it...no point talking to him, either way


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if it is the internet, he can't do anything about it, if it's not the internet, he's the cause of it...no point talking to him, either way


Well ok then


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 20, 2021)

Got my pan wet.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 20, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Got my pan wet.View attachment 5032464


That looks like fun


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 20, 2021)

Till you get too loaded to make it back to the truck!
It’s great exercise I should do it more then once a year


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 20, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Till you get too loaded to make it back to the truck!
> It’s great exercise I should do it more then once a year


Find any color?


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 20, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Find any color?


Lots of white star shaped dots swirling around my head while hiking back to the truck.

Just a few flakes. but in only 4 pans. Seriously I need more exercise.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Lots of white star shaped dots swirling around my head while hiking back to the truck.
> 
> Just a few flakes. but in only 4 pans. Seriously I need more exercise.


Core


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Nov 21, 2021)

160 micron hash decarb & infusion in coconut oil.
NFI of the strength, but I'm guessing something stupidly ridiculous.

Leg of lamb in the background.


----------



## ANC (Nov 21, 2021)

Got the old bath out as well as some beer bottles and chips packets from 1996.
I've been dreading this bit, but it turns out, as long as you have a large enough hammer, shit gives way to space.
Watching this must be a system shock for you guys living in wood houses.


----------



## raratt (Nov 21, 2021)

Made pancakes, watched some football, took a nice nap, watching more football. The wife's team isn't doing very good at the moment.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 21, 2021)

Smoked a little, rode a lot. Good weekend! Hope everyone else did to!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 22, 2021)

Have 3 new seed lines coming down soon. 

One of the pollen donor mothers. 
Rice krispy Treat. (Marshmallow OG x cookie crunch f4)


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 22, 2021)

I spent all day cloning, lollipopping, pruning and defoliating. My new setup makes it super tough to reach anything against the back wall. I was doing some serious extended contorting. I'm glad I got it done though. I'm going to let them heal up for a day or two and then flip them to flower.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 24, 2021)

First,I bought a 200 Diablo from HLG...
Then,I won a SE5000 from Spider Farmer, and then I won a exhaust fan kit and a 30 dollar gift card from Mars Hydro that I bought a tent from them for 34 dollars... This all happened Saturday-Sunday...
Like Ice Cube said, It was a good day!!!


----------



## zzyx (Nov 24, 2021)

Put two trolls on my ignore list. I really like the ignore function.


----------



## zzyx (Nov 24, 2021)

Up to 3 now. Easy to catch they are. Just takes a little patience.


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Nov 25, 2021)

Just sitting around. The wife and I have caught a flu or something. Feeling a little better today. Tomorrow hopefully, I’ll get more ambition.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 25, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Have 3 new seed lines coming down soon.
> View attachment 5033511
> One of the pollen donor mothers.
> Rice krispy Treat. (Marshmallow OG x cookie crunch f4)



Yes please! 

SH420


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 25, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> Yes please!
> 
> SH420


I'll have some of that please!!!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 25, 2021)

got the tree decorated...i would have waited till the first, but she who must be obeyed says it's both good luck and a family tradition. when i pointed out i wasn't really part of her family, i got the icy stare...

so to avoid sleeping, eating, living alone...


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Nov 26, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> got the tree decorated...i would have waited till the first, but she who must be obeyed says it's both good luck and a family tradition. when i pointed out i wasn't really part of her family, i got the icy stare...
> View attachment 5035349
> so to avoid sleeping, eating, living alone...


We kind of broke off from her family 2 years ago. Should have done it 30 years ago.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 26, 2021)

Bubbas.dad1 said:


> We kind of broke off from her family 2 years ago. Should have done it 30 years ago.


her family is mostly ok...i only have to interact with them on about half the holidays, as they live a good 6 hour drive away


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 26, 2021)

Wife and I have ridden today after filling up on TG dinner yesterday. Followed my ride up with a RS oil gummy bear so I'm thinking I'm not going anywhere for awhile once it kicks in. Hope everyone had a good turkey day!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 26, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Wife and I have ridden today after filling up on TG dinner yesterday. Followed my ride up with a RS oil gummy bear so I'm thinking I'm not going anywhere for awhile once it kicks in. Hope everyone had a good turkey day!


Wife, she's still riding. Me I'm one with the chair after a gummy a good friend gave me!


----------



## 420God (Nov 27, 2021)

Hey friends! Been a while but I'm going to try and be more active. Had some reasons after the divorce that I wasn't able to be around as much but I'm all good now.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 27, 2021)

420God said:


> Hey friends! Been a while but I'm going to try and be more active. Had some reasons after the divorce that I wasn't able to be around as much but I'm all good now.


Good to have you back, brother! Hope you’re doing well this holiday season!

The real party is over on the Wake and Bake thread


----------



## 420God (Nov 27, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Good to have you back, brother! Hope you’re doing well this holiday season!
> 
> The real party is over on the Wake and Bake thread


I'll head over and check it out!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 27, 2021)

420God said:


> Hey friends! Been a while but I'm going to try and be more active. Had some reasons after the divorce that I wasn't able to be around as much but I'm all good now.


Welcome back!!!


----------



## 420God (Nov 27, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Welcome back!!!


Thank you! It's good to be back!


----------



## lokie (Nov 27, 2021)

420God said:


> Hey friends! Been a while but I'm going to try and be more active. Had some reasons after the divorce that I wasn't able to be around as much but I'm all good now.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 27, 2021)

420God said:


> Hey friends! Been a while but I'm going to try and be more active. Had some reasons after the divorce that I wasn't able to be around as much but I'm all good now.


Good to hear from you, bro. Please post hot pics of the latest piece(s) of ass you're smashing, I really miss those


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 27, 2021)

420God said:


> Thank you! It's good to be back!


Good to have you back brother.
I've been the "handsome dude in the corner" since you vanished.

Pick your mantle back up, I need a break. : ]


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Nov 28, 2021)

Finished the project to stack the new washer and dryer (old ones were side by side). Installers were supposed to do the stacking but gas line was too short. 
So, I extended the gas line, relocated the drain and valve box, extended the drain and the hot and cold water piping. Laundry room is against an unheated garage so plumbing is run exposed. Contemplated doing some of the extending in the basement but it is a very tight work space plus drilling new holes through tile would lead to having to re-do tile floor if/when I cracked any tiles.


Got a new PEX crimper and a new bench vice out of the project. God I love working with PEX even if it’s a cheap ass option compared to copper.


----------



## zzyx (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 2, 2021)

In S.A. you don't put fuel in your car yourself, we have petrol attendants that do this...

Anyway the fukker forgot to take the pipe from the filler, tapped my card for payment and greeted me.
As I pulled off the filler gun broke clean off the pipe, and not the whole pipe like most of the photos you see on social media.
Old car, no damage I can see... but I;m sure that pump is going to cost a few bucks to fix... not my problem.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 2, 2021)

ANC said:


> In S.A. you don't put fuel in your car yourself, we have petrol attendants that do this...
> 
> Anyway the fukker forgot to take the pipe from the filler, tapped my card for payment and greeted me.
> As I pulled off the filler gun broke clean off the pipe, and not the whole pipe like most of the photos you see on social media.
> Old car, no damage I can see... but I;m sure that pump is going to cost a few bucks to fix... not my problem.


I never let anyone pump for me.


----------



## ANC (Dec 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I never let anyone pump for me.


you're not allowed to here.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 2, 2021)

ANC said:


> you're not allowed to here.


Wasn't allowed to in NJ also. But I pumped it myself ever since some jackass broke my fuel door on my mustang.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I never let anyone pump for me.


Oregon and New Jersey are off limits?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Oregon and New Jersey are off limits?


I know NJ is.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 2, 2021)

I'd pay more for someone to pump my gas.


----------



## raratt (Dec 2, 2021)

Oregon requires someone to pump it for you.


----------



## raratt (Dec 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd pay more for someone to pump my gas.


They used to have an option, full or self service. Full service cost more per gallon


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> They used to have an option, full or self service. Full service cost more per gallon


I'd be cool with that especially in the winter. 

There's a mobil station on the NY side of the Peace Bridge that does full service and cleans your windows... and they do it cheaper than our self serve stations.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'd pay more for someone to pump my gas.


It could be -20 and wind blown snow......I pump


----------



## raratt (Dec 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It could be -20 and wind blown snow......I pump


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 2, 2021)

raratt said:


>


Damn right she did


----------



## DCcan (Dec 2, 2021)

NJ full serve is still cheaper than NY or CT because of state taxes. They have pretty good pricing for petro


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 2, 2021)

DCcan said:


> NJ full serve is still cheaper than NY or CT because of state taxes. They have pretty good pricing for petro


Also they have plenty of refineries to cook the crude.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> It could be -20 and wind blown snow......I pump


My next car will be electric. Gas is currently $5.06 CAD per gallon ($3.95 USD) and that's with the price drop for ethanol additives.


----------



## raratt (Dec 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My next car will be electric. Gas is currently $5.06 CAD per gallon ($3.95 USD) and that's with the price drop for ethanol additives.


$4.70 a gallon for regular in California.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> $4.70 a gallon for regular in California.


I'm surprised you all don't drive electric out there. Those prices are insane!

Is that all state taxes?


----------



## DCcan (Dec 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> $4.70 a gallon for regular in California.


I was gonna say, $3.95 isn't too terrible.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> My next car will be electric. Gas is currently $5.06 CAD per gallon ($3.95 USD) and that's with the price drop for ethanol additives.


Your phone battery dies in the cold.......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Your phone battery dies in the cold.......


Phones don't have battery heaters. I know several people with Teslas. They work fine here in the winter.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Your phone battery dies in the cold.......


Heating and cooling all-electric vehicles is a big issue for battery size, hybrid vehicles are still practical because of that


----------



## raratt (Dec 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm surprised you all don't drive electric out there. Those prices are insane!
> 
> Is that all state taxes?
> 
> View attachment 5039329


$.72 per gallon in tax.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> $.72 per gallon in tax.


Ours is $.40 per liter CAD about a $1.17 USD per gallon.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Phones don't have battery heaters. I know several people with Teslas. They work fine here in the winter.


I've had to help a few.


----------



## raratt (Dec 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Ours is $.40 per liter CAD about a $1.17 USD per gallon.


I found a different source, it is more like $1.10.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> I found a different source, it is more like $1.10.


Carbon tax? That kicked in here last year  



DarkWeb said:


> I've had to help a few.


I think your winter temperatures are quite a bit colder than Southern Ontario.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Carbon tax? That kicked in here last year
> 
> 
> 
> I think your winter temperatures are quite a bit colder than Southern Ontario.


Our friend has one but also a heated garage. It's the travelers that are passing through that usually have the issues. 

I need ground clearance too. Can't go anywhere without it. People do have cars and whatnot but you're not going anywhere if the plows haven't gone by or can't keep up. I did have a Subaru once......more of a summer car.


----------



## raratt (Dec 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> arbon tax? That kicked in here last year


That plus they charge a tax on the taxes for the state and federal tax by adding a sales tax to the total price.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 2, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I need ground clearance too. Can't go anywhere without it. People do have cars and whatnot but you're not going anywhere if the plows haven't gone by or can't keep up. I did have a Subaru once......more of a summer car.


The suspension on the little cars cant take springtime potholes either, having some extra suspension goes a long way.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> $4.70 a gallon for regular in California.


I saw $6.09 in Lee Vining today.


----------



## raratt (Dec 2, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I saw $6.09 in Lee Vining today.


Those places out in the desert do that shit also.


----------



## Autodoctor (Dec 2, 2021)

Made it to work on time


----------



## DCcan (Dec 2, 2021)

Found a new trout stream, not too far from home, only takes a few minutes to hike in then goes for miles


----------



## raratt (Dec 2, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Found a new trout stream, not too far from home, only takes a few minutes to hike in then goes for miles
> 
> View attachment 5039416
> 
> View attachment 5039417


Some of those little streams hold bigger fish than you'd think they would.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 2, 2021)

Hi, there.

tip of the day: when your wife is getting pissed at you for something, recite this little gem: “don’t get mad, don’t get upset, open up your pussy and make it wet!”
My wife loves it. So yours will too!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 2, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Found a new trout stream, not too far from home, only takes a few minutes to hike in then goes for miles
> 
> View attachment 5039416
> 
> View attachment 5039417


I’d like to wet my line in that if you catch my drift. Eh? Eh?

what I mean by that is I’d love to dangle my penis in that stream.


----------



## raratt (Dec 2, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Hi, there.
> 
> tip of the day: when your wife is getting pissed at you for something, recite this little gem: “don’t get mad, don’t get upset, open up your pussy and make it wet!”
> My wife loves it. So yours will too!


I'd have to duck a flying ashtray...


----------



## raratt (Dec 2, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> dangle my penis in that stream.


Fishing with a worm? Putting the hook in would suck.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> Some of those little streams hold bigger fish than you'd think they would.


Absolutely. My biggest brown to date came from a creek I could jump across. My personal favorite, really. Small water, big brown? Yes please.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> Fishing with a worm? Putting the hook in would suck.


I was thinking of using my penis as a tenkara rod. Tie the leader to my glans.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> Fishing with a worm? Putting the hook in would suck.


It's all about how the worm wiggles, not the size of the hook


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> Fishing with a worm? Putting the hook in would suck.


People have punched worse through their omg right there


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 2, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I saw $6.09 in Lee Vining today.


The whoa Nelly deli?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Hi, there.
> 
> tip of the day: when your wife is getting pissed at you for something, recite this little gem: “don’t get mad, don’t get upset, open up your pussy and make it wet!”
> My wife loves it. So yours will too!


Her taste in sushi is impeckable.


----------



## raratt (Dec 2, 2021)

An old guy taught my father and I how to fish for trout on this creek. Chapman Creek just west of Yuba Pass. I think the biggest fish we caught was about 12", but they were all native trout.


Yes they were tasty.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 2, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> The whoa Nelly deli?


Lee vining consistently has the most expensive gas in California I feel like. Everytime I’m about to stop I’m like “hooooooooly shit! I’m sure we can make it to bishop.” Haha
Ps. I’m moving from the mountains. Time to be a pioneer rancher man. Buying a whole damn farm.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Lee vining consistently has the most expensive gas in California I feel like. Everytime I’m about to stop I’m like “hooooooooly shit! I’m sure we can make it to bishop.” Haha
> Ps. I’m moving from the mountains. Time to be a pioneer rancher man. Buying a whole damn farm.


Manitoba needs you.


----------



## raratt (Dec 2, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Her taste in sushi is impeckerable.


fify


----------



## DCcan (Dec 2, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Lee vining consistently has the most expensive gas in California I feel like. Everytime I’m about to stop I’m like “hooooooooly shit! I’m sure we can make it to bishop.” Haha
> Ps. I’m moving from the mountains. Time to be a pioneer rancher man. Buying a whole damn farm.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 5039471


If you ever have a Tentacle Porn strain you have my contact


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 2, 2021)

Binge watched Lost in Space season 3 today.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 2, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> If you ever have a Tentacle Porn strain you have my contact


Good sir, you are going to want to unzip your trousers and get a firm grip on that squid of yours…..

because “hentai ink squirt kush” is right up your alley!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 2, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Binge watched Lost in Space season 3 today.


Hello, my friend. Of all the cuts/strains I’ve grown/smoked (hundreds) that road dawg cut is def in my top 5 ever. Taste/high were INCREDIBLE. Lost her in the fire evacuation. :/


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Good sir, you are going to want to unzip your trousers and get a firm grip on that squid of yours…..
> 
> because “hentai ink squirt kush” is right up your alley!


Holding out for name brand. The domain you indicate is not well bounded.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 2, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Good sir, you are going to want to unzip your trousers and get a firm grip on that squid of yours…..
> 
> because “hentai ink squirt kush” is right up your alley!


He's going to name you as the stud, probably.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2021)

DCcan said:


> He's going to name you as the stud, probably.


Goodness Sir; you presume upon my discretion!


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 2, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Hello, my friend. Of all the cuts/strains I’ve grown/smoked (hundreds) that road dawg cut is def in my top 5 ever. Taste/high were INCREDIBLE. Lost her in the fire evacuation. :/


Wut up bro!
Damm dude that sucks. Fire sucks.

I stopped growing it. The last cuts went to my daughters grow. Didn’t keep a momma because i thought for sure my buddy, who i got that and the cake back from after my fire, still had it. My daughters setup crushed it with that cut and so i called my buddy again for it. He said he doesn’t have it anymore because he figured i still had it


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 2, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Hello, my friend. Of all the cuts/strains I’ve grown/smoked (hundreds) that road dawg cut is def in my top 5 ever. Taste/high were INCREDIBLE. Lost her in the fire evacuation. :/


That one pack of beans I got had some very similar females. Seemed very stable for the small amount of beans popped.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 2, 2021)

I finally had to stop growing the wedding cake . EVERYONE has it now and with the weed market shitty as it is now gotta step up my game Everyone wants purps again. Running through a bunch of PCG cuts right now.
MAC1
Gush Mints
Slurricane
Runtz
Slurty3

i’ve already been growing the mac1 and gush mints for a minute. Got those from a buddy a little while ago. They’re alright. Hopefully i can continue to blow up one or all of the other 3.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I finally had to stop growing the wedding cake . EVERYONE has it now and with the weed market shitty as it is now gotta step up my game Everyone wants purps again. Running through a bunch of PCG cuts right now.
> MAC1
> Gush Mints
> Slurricane
> ...


Just the name
Gush mints
has me assuming a defensive posture.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 2, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Binge watched Lost in Space season 3 today.


Oooh I know what I need to do, thanks!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 3, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I finally had to stop growing the wedding cake . EVERYONE has it now and with the weed market shitty as it is now gotta step up my game Everyone wants purps again. Running through a bunch of PCG cuts right now.
> MAC1
> Gush Mints
> Slurricane
> ...


God I know. I’ve got more purple strains going than I can count. Forbidden runtz, grape gas, grape runtz, horchata, watermelon gushers, cherry dosi etc etc. feels like 2010 again.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 3, 2021)

This... Had two tents show up on my porch this morning when I was only expecting one!!! Threw the qb288 and the Diablo 200 in there... Now I'm about to start on the other one!!!


----------



## doublejj (Dec 3, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I finally had to stop growing the wedding cake . EVERYONE has it now and with the weed market shitty as it is now gotta step up my game Everyone wants purps again. Running through a bunch of PCG cuts right now.
> MAC1
> Gush Mints
> Slurricane
> ...


do you want to try "White Tahoe Cookies"? I will be taking clones this week....


----------



## PeatPhreak (Dec 3, 2021)

Personally fixed something my roofer should have. His shoddy workmanship is going to cost him about $8,000 in a lawsuit. It took me half a day to fix and cost less than $10. Fucking idiot would rather be sued than fix his shitty work. He's gonna have a bad time in court. Peat Phreak goes hard in the paint, y'all.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 3, 2021)

PeatPhreak said:


> Personally fixed something my roofer should have. His shoddy workmanship is going to cost him about $8,000 in a lawsuit. It took me half a day to fix and cost less than $10. Fucking idiot would rather be sued than fix his shitty work. He's gonna have a bad time in court. Peat Phreak goes hard in the paint, y'all.


How will you support 8 grand in damages when it took you less than 10 bucks to fix?


----------



## PeatPhreak (Dec 3, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> How will you support 8 grand in damages when it took you less than 10 bucks to fix?


Leaks cause internal damage that costs more than 10 bucks to fix


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 3, 2021)

doublejj said:


> do you want to try "White Tahoe Cookies"? I will be taking clones this week....


Is it purple? Lol

shit man. I had the cookie frost I was talking about and would have kicked it down so you could snap some cuts. I can get it back. Lemme know. Kicks asssssss outdoor. Indoors it’s a pita.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 3, 2021)

PeatPhreak said:


> Personally fixed something my roofer should have. His shoddy workmanship is going to cost him about $8,000 in a lawsuit. *It took me half a day to fix and cost less than $10. * Fucking idiot would rather be sued than fix his shitty work. He's gonna have a bad time in court. Peat Phreak goes hard in the paint, y'all.





PeatPhreak said:


> Leaks cause internal damage *that costs more than 10 bucks to fix*


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 3, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Is it purple? Lol
> 
> shit man. I had the cookie frost I was talking about and would have kicked it down so you could snap some cuts. I can get it back. Lemme know. Kicks asssssss outdoor. Indoors it’s a pita.


I have never found a good purple strain. They've all been weak. Sad because purple is so pretty.


----------



## PeatPhreak (Dec 3, 2021)

The point is the roofer could have avoided an $8000 lawsuit if he fixed the roof properly the first time. It cost me $10 to fix the roof. The interior damage from the leaks hasn't been fixed yet. The contractor refused to come out and fix the roof after it leaked. It was a whole new roof with a long warranty. Didn't last one season. So now, it's gonna cost this clown some serious money.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2021)

Depends on the contract.


----------



## PeatPhreak (Dec 3, 2021)

It turns out, I know how to read a contract and my wife is a lawyer. And you still aren't getting any pics of my epic turds.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 3, 2021)

That sounds good.......


Sure you don't have any pictures of the epic turds?


----------



## doublejj (Dec 3, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Is it purple? Lol
> 
> shit man. I had the cookie frost I was talking about and would have kicked it down so you could snap some cuts. I can get it back. Lemme know. Kicks asssssss outdoor. Indoors it’s a pita.


Yes I might be interested, but I think i should probably look for a good purp...


----------



## raratt (Dec 3, 2021)

Just paid for the kitchen cabinets, just over $12K, and my kitchen isn't big. Ouch.


----------



## lokie (Dec 3, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> That sounds good.......
> 
> 
> Sure you don't have any pictures of the epic turds?


Pics of the attorney?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 3, 2021)

Mmm… khaki 

It should be nice and glossy by morning.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> Just paid for the kitchen cabinets, just over $12K, and my kitchen isn't big. Ouch.


That's what I paid, with the Granite countertops. You installing them? 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 4, 2021)

lokie said:


> Pics of the attorney?


I still wanna know how many courics this epic turd weighs



Probably belongs to the lawyer... should call this guy Bono

SH420


----------



## raratt (Dec 4, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> That's what I paid, with the Granite countertops. You installing them?
> 
> SH420


That was for just the cabinets, getting quartz once the cabinets are in. I opted for wood cabinets so it was 20% higher. I'm figuring out the install once they get here. They say 3 months minimum till they are delivered. There are 5 wall cabinets, but they are 42" tall.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> That was for just the cabinets, getting quartz once the cabinets are in. I opted for wood cabinets so it was 20% higher. I'm figuring out the install once they get here. They say 3 months minimum till they are delivered. There are 5 wall cabinets, but they are 42" tall.


Haha! You said wood.
Went wood as well but did not go with the taller cabinets. May have been easier with some of the cabinets I installed. Never crossed my mind. Next time... hopefully no next time though 

SH420


----------



## go go kid (Dec 4, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Mmm… khaki
> View attachment 5040136
> It should be nice and glossy by morning.


turner art prize that one


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> Just paid for the kitchen cabinets, just over $12K, and my kitchen isn't big. Ouch.


Oh ow ow! I bet they'll look so good when installed. Are you changing your flooring too?


----------



## raratt (Dec 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Oh ow ow! I bet they'll look so good when installed. Are you changing your flooring too?


Yeah LVT, the flooring in there is done.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> Yeah LVT, the flooring in there is done.


Nice, I bet it's going to look great.


----------



## raratt (Dec 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Nice, I bet it's going to look great.


Sure hope so. No more peach colored cabinets. Gaining some counterspace and getting a trash can cabinet plus a pantry.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 4, 2021)

painted this lil series yesterday. Adventures of blue ghost.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 4, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 5040417
> painted this lil series yesterday. Adventures of blue ghost.


Love it! Took me on a journey! Love it!

SH420


----------



## 420God (Dec 4, 2021)

Just finished our community holiday parade.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 4, 2021)

So many left overs! Small crowd or is Grinch coming thru?


----------



## raratt (Dec 4, 2021)

420God said:


> Just finished our community holiday parade.
> 
> View attachment 5040736
> View attachment 5040737


Ours is the 9th.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 4, 2021)

420God said:


> Just finished our community holiday parade.
> 
> View attachment 5040736
> View attachment 5040737


Did you snarfle the Reese’s, KitKats and Snickers? I see no A-list loot.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 4, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Did you snarfle the Reese’s, KitKats and Snickers? I see no A-list loot.


I'm sure he picked those to toss. He's cool like that.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 4, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I'm sure he picked those to toss. He's cool like that.


Oh that works! Thanks!


----------



## 420God (Dec 4, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> So many left overs! Small crowd or is Grinch coming thru?


This was in the beginning, the only chance I had to take any pics. Had to pay attention while driving because of all the little ones running out for candy.


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Dec 4, 2021)

New 6mx3m greenhouse is finally taking shape today:









Next jobs are:

1. Get pond liner down underneath it.
2. Run string lines to square-up the frame & anchor it down with saddles & tent pegs.
3. Collect some free concrete pavers from a local bloke to create a floor.
4. Run a double-line of bricks around the outside to hold-down the excess shell.
5. Install plastic pallets for free-drainage.
6. Design & construct a low-pressure, timer-controlled watering system from IBC's raised on a stack of pallets.
7. Find a cure for cancer & PTSD.
8. Mow the fucking grass!

Should only take me a few more hours.........


----------



## JonathanT (Dec 5, 2021)

A before and during pic of the living room downstairs in the hoard house we purchased. So far the house is 90% done, new plumbing, bathroom, new flooring going down in the few rooms that I'm not going down to the 1800s hardwood, new hot water heater, 4 out of the 7 outbuildings are cleaned out. Getting close. The barn was a massive task. It is 60W X 100L X 50H and built in 1920 but it has to come down sadly.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 5, 2021)

I put a new faucet and drain in the bathroom sink this morning. Again. And not because I wanted to. I did it because there's these 2 crazy bitches in my house and apparently their goal every time is to flip the handle up as fast and as violent as possible.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 5, 2021)

Watermelon mochi seed line


----------



## neosapien (Dec 5, 2021)

Well hell if that ain't dank then I don't know what is.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 5, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> This... Had two tents show up on my porch this morning when I was only expecting one!!! Threw the qb288 and the Diablo 200 in there... Now I'm about to start on the other one!!!View attachment 5039810


Have you taken light readings in that tent yet? 400 watts total, right?


----------



## raratt (Dec 5, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Watermelon mochi seed line View attachment 5041169View attachment 5041170


I only found descriptions of Watermelon and Mochi by themselves, sounds like that would be a tasty mix.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 5, 2021)

It doesn't have a dimmer though


farmingfisherman said:


> Have you taken light readings in that tent yet? 400 watts total, right?


Nope... I didn't think of that...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 5, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 5040417
> painted this lil series yesterday. Adventures of blue ghost.


DOPE ON CANVAS


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 5, 2021)

JonathanT said:


> The barn was a massive task. It is 60W X 100L X 50H and built in 1920 but it has to come down sadly.


Chestnut?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 5, 2021)

neosapien said:


> I put a new faucet and drain in the bathroom sink this morning. Again. And not because I wanted to. I did it because there's these 2 crazy bitches in my house and apparently their goal every time is to flip the handle up as fast and as violent as possible.


Bet you won't say it to their faces!!! Hahaha!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 5, 2021)

neosapien said:


> I put a new faucet and drain in the bathroom sink this morning. Again. And not because I wanted to. I did it because there's these 2 crazy bitches in my house and apparently their goal every time is to flip the handle up as fast and as violent as possible.


Yo,this made my day!!!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 5, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> It doesn't have a dimmer though
> 
> Nope... I didn't think of that...


Gonna be bright as shit! Make sure to wear shades when under that HLG 200.


----------



## JonathanT (Dec 5, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Chestnut?


All hand cut oak. Held together with wood pegs. I harvested some 1x14 to turn into wall boards for the bathroom walls. Might make it look like log cabin walls. There is even some 1x24 in the roof


----------



## neosapien (Dec 5, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Bet you won't say it to their faces!!! Hahaha!!!


Fuck no. I ain't ready to die yet.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 5, 2021)

neosapien said:


> Fuck no. I ain't ready to die yet.


I know it!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 5, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Gonna be bright as shit! Make sure to wear shades when under that HLG 200.


Wonder why they didn't put a dimmer on it


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 5, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Gonna be bright as shit! Make sure to wear shades when under that HLG 200.


Dimmer is under the driver. Well it should have one anyways. Little rubber plug that has a phillips head to adjust the output. Do you have a watt meter? I bought one and its really nice to adjust to a set wattage.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 5, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Dimmer is under the driver. Well it should have one anyways. Little rubber plug that has a phillips head to adjust the output. Do you have a watt meter? I bought one and its really nice to adjust to a set wattage.


I saw that, and for once I didn't investigate... So I don't even know if it is turned all the way up??? YIKES!!! Might have to rethink things...


----------



## MAGpie81 (Dec 5, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 5040417
> painted this lil series yesterday. Adventures of blue ghost.


That’s really cool


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 5, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Dimmer is under the driver. Well it should have one anyways. Little rubber plug that has a phillips head to adjust the output. Do you have a watt meter? I bought one and its really nice to adjust to a set wattage.


Well when mine goes past halfway it dims down... That can't be right, right???


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 5, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Well when mine goes past halfway it dims down... That can't be right, right???


I've never played with the HLG 100 drivers on my Sf 1000s. My HLG's 260s have the dimmer ports on top which I have used to dim the lights along with the watt meter. What happens if you turn the screw the other way? If the the same thing happens it might mean the factory setting is maxed out already, again only way to know is with a meter.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 5, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Well when mine goes past halfway it dims down... That can't be right, right???


And it doesn't dim down either ... I'm about to hit HLG up about this IMMEDIATELY!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 5, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> I've never played with the HLG 100 drivers on my Sf 1000s. My HLG's 260s have the dimmer ports on top which I have used to dim the lights along with the watt meter. What happens if you turn the screw the other way? If the the same thing happens it might mean the factory setting is maxed out already, again only way to know is with a meter.


When I max it out it flickers and goes dim,dimmer than when I turn it all the way down... If that makes sense... BUT, when I turn it down its just a little lower than what I get for max!!! That's the best way to describe it!!!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 5, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> When I max it out it flickers and goes dim,dimmer than when I turn it all the way down... If that makes sense... BUT, when I turn it down its just a little lower than what I get for max!!! That's the best way to describe it!!!


Don't know. Might be worth a call to HLG or hit the rep up here, can't remember who it is, hit @PadawanWarrior sure he knows his name. Good luck!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 5, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Don't know. Might be worth a call to HLG or hit the rep up here, can't remember who it is, hit @PadawanWarrior sure he knows his name. Good luck!


@Stephenj37826 is one. @robincnn is another that started the DIY thread but haven't seen here in awhile. @pop22 is a new rep for them.

If there really is an issue HLG will take care of him, so no worries.


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 6, 2021)

I'm getting new tires put on my FJ Cruiser as we speak. My old ones were almost bald. I'm going to drive up into the mountains and find some logging roads to test them out on.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 6, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> I'm getting new tires put on my FJ Cruiser as we speak. My old ones were almost bald. I'm going to drive up into the mountains and find some logging roads to test them out on.


$400 a tire?


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 6, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> $400 bills a tire?


Nah, money was tight so I just bought some Geolandars at around $150 a piece. I hear they’re pretty good though. I’m not really into full fledged off-roading. Just cruising down logging roads and climbing over some rocks here and there. Really I got the truck because I live on a mountain with chronically icy roads, and I take my dog on a lot of hikes higher up beyond the snow line.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 6, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> Nah, money was tight so I just bought some Geolandars at around $150 a piece. I hear they’re pretty good though. I’m not really into full fledged off-roading. Just cruising down logging roads and climbing over some rocks here and there. Really I got the truck because I live on a mountain with chronically icy roads, and I take my dog in a lot of hikes higher up beyond the snow line.


I have the geolanders on one of my jeeps. First winter with them. Durra Tracs are a good tire. I've run them in a few different sizes. Excellent winter traction and great on dry pavement too.


----------



## JonathanT (Dec 6, 2021)

Barnwood from the 1920 barn, pressure washed, antique cabinet from the house turned vanity, new floor and toilet. I gotta get more wood pulled out to finish the bathroom. Installed a vinyl window I had laying around. Don't mind the mud dauber nests lol.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 6, 2021)

JonathanT said:


> Barnwood from the 1920 barn, pressure washed, antique cabinet from the house turned vanity, new floor and toilet. I gotta get more wood pulled out to finish the bathroom. Installed a vinyl window I had laying around. Don't mind the mud dauber nests lol. View attachment 5041778


Nice!, I saw your post the other day about the teardown and meant to ask you if any of the wood was salvageable.


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 6, 2021)

JonathanT said:


> Barnwood from the 1920 barn, pressure washed, antique cabinet from the house turned vanity, new floor and toilet. I gotta get more wood pulled out to finish the bathroom. Installed a vinyl window I had laying around. Don't mind the mud dauber nests lol. View attachment 5041778


I want one of those sinks. I didn't realize you could install them into tables and whatnot. Pretty.


----------



## JonathanT (Dec 6, 2021)

Tons salvageable. Scored the sink on marketplace for 60 bucks with all the plumbing and faucet


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 6, 2021)

That's cool... I'll bet the place is beautiful...


----------



## Markshomegrown (Dec 6, 2021)

I built a really cheap cloning tub, had the plant pot, round tray and a lamp holder etc, just had to buy the 6w bulb for £1.50
check the par rating 215, should be good for clones


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 6, 2021)

I puked off the diving boat and like 100
Fish came swarming to eat my puke. My entire life has taken a unforeseen immediate turn.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 6, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I puked off the diving boat and like 100
> Fish came swarming to eat my puke. My entire life has taken a unforeseen immediate turn.


You're such a good chum.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 6, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You're such a good chum.


Very funny. Fresh crackers , slim Jim and Polly O cheese string. They fucking loved it. When the diver came up he said all the good fish were all round and under the boat, one of the best dives in a long time ....thank you. None of them ever even knew I blew chunks.


----------



## raratt (Dec 7, 2021)

Booster shots for us this afternoon.


----------



## Markshomegrown (Dec 7, 2021)

I finished off my DIY flower light (cost £150 and a lot of work lol) 
Here's the par chart, never flowered off under LEDS, alway used HPS 
light spread it not as even as i would like, my calculations off a little.



I think this is a good result, any comments welcome.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 7, 2021)

Markshomegrown said:


> I finished off my DIY flower light (cost £150 and a lot of work lol)
> Here's the par chart, never flowered off under LEDS, alway used HPS
> light spread it not as even as i would like, my calculations off a little.
> 
> ...


We have an entire LED light forum here:





LED and other Lighting


Growing with LEDs / Inductive / Plasma etc.



rollitup.org


----------



## lokie (Dec 7, 2021)

Markshomegrown said:


> I finished off my DIY flower light (cost £150 and a lot of work lol)
> Here's the par chart, never flowered off under LEDS, alway used HPS
> light spread it not as even as i would like, my calculations off a little.
> 
> ...


Have you considered starting a grow journal to chronicle your grow adventures?





Grow Journals


From baby to smoke, show your plants off



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Markshomegrown (Dec 7, 2021)

lokie said:


> Have you considered starting a grow journal to chronicle your grow adventures?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a bad idea, Could include my diy clone pot, veg room with a 72w diy veg light and the flower light.
it all started with this video




built a few, improving each time, getting the spacing right was the hardest thing, making cheap reflectors for the bulbs worked out really well(as i was losing too much light, needed to create over laping spot light effect).
Light charts taken on a table, edges should be a lot higher with reflective walls.


----------



## lokie (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 7, 2021)

Mark.....my man.........


























We DGAF


----------



## raratt (Dec 7, 2021)

I can't find a pic of my LED kluge, I have one somewhere.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Dec 7, 2021)

I hauled about 250 gallons of soil into my basement, set up ten 30 gallon containers, set up humidifier and a/c for temps and humidity to get right, set all timers up so synced up together, started popping 5 runtz muffin, 5 strawberry lemonade, 1 godberry , one fruit punch and one northern lights cleaned up mess and got all top dressing ready to go, watered soil to 5% moisture content


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)

Hiphophippo said:


> I hauled about 250 gallons of soil into my basement, set up ten 30 gallon containers, set up humidifier and a/c for temps and humidity to get right, set all timers up so synced up together, started popping 5 runtz muffin, 5 strawberry lemonade, 1 godberry , one fruit punch and one northern lights cleaned up mess and got all top dressing ready to go, watered soil to 5% moisture content


You're 50 gallons short.


----------



## lokie (Dec 7, 2021)

Hiphophippo said:


> I hauled about 250 gallons of soil into my basement, set up ten 30 gallon containers, set up humidifier and a/c for temps and humidity to get right, set all timers up so synced up together, started popping 5 runtz muffin, 5 strawberry lemonade, 1 godberry , one fruit punch and one northern lights cleaned up mess and got all top dressing ready to go, watered soil to 5% moisture content


all fem or are you calculating for 3 males?


----------



## Hiphophippo (Dec 7, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> You're 50 gallons short.


I use logs and some materials at the bottom of my pots to create microbial life taking up some of the space and about one gallon worth or area on top for garden straw so I use about 250 to 270 gallons of soil


----------



## Hiphophippo (Dec 7, 2021)

lokie said:


> all fem or are you calculating for 3 males?
> 
> View attachment 5042582


I usually pop one or two extra to compensate for duds or bad seeds or my own mistakes I’ll grow ten in the 30 gallon containers and if all 13 pop the other three will go into 5 gallon buckets


----------



## bk78 (Dec 7, 2021)

I put new LED lights in my bathroom today 


Pretty even par across both my sinks, the spread drops off over the shitter though


----------



## raratt (Dec 7, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I put new LED lights in my bathroom today
> 
> 
> Pretty even par across both my sinks, the spread drops off over the shitter though


Might stunt growth on the stool.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 7, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I put new LED lights in my bathroom today
> 
> 
> Pretty even par across both my sinks, the spread drops off over the shitter though


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 8, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> That's cool... I'll bet the place is beautiful...


You ever figure out if you have a dimmer on your 200 driver?


----------



## 420God (Dec 8, 2021)

This summer I updated my kitchen with all new appliances, flooring and counter tops. We finally had natural gas run through so it was time to upgrade. Also had a new furnace and hot water heater installed so now I can actually leave the house for long periods during the winter without having to add fuel to a fire.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 8, 2021)

420God said:


> This summer I updated my kitchen with all new appliances, flooring and counter tops. We finally had natural gas run through so it was time to upgrade. Also had a new furnace and hot water heater installed so now I can actually leave the house for long periods during the winter without having to add fuel to a fire.
> View attachment 5042909View attachment 5042910View attachment 5042913View attachment 5042914


Wow , that looks fantastic! I was wondering what you have been up to .


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 8, 2021)

420God said:


> This summer I updated my kitchen with all new appliances, flooring and counter tops. We finally had natural gas run through so it was time to upgrade. Also had a new furnace and hot water heater installed so now I can actually leave the house for long periods during the winter without having to add fuel to a fire.
> View attachment 5042909View attachment 5042910View attachment 5042913View attachment 5042914


The appliances, cabinets & floors look off the hook, but if I had to do dishes my noggin would be playing those pots & pans like wind-chimes.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 8, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> You ever figure out if you have a dimmer on your 200 driver?


On the bottom of the driver... DON'T TOUCH IT!!! IT IS HIDDEN FOR A REASON!!!


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 8, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The appliances, cabinets & floors look off the hook, but if I had to do dishes my noggin would be playing those pots & pans like wind-chimes.


pothead. 

heehee


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 8, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> On the bottom of the driver... DON'T TOUCH IT!!! IT IS HIDDEN FOR A REASON!!!


What's it for?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 8, 2021)

Finally strained my cold soaked tincture. Nearly 12 ounces. Plus this! Anyone care to chime in on what would be left in the bottom of the jar? Sticky as fuck! Tincture was Everclear based.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 8, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Finally strained my cold soaked tincture. Nearly 12 ounces. Plus this! Anyone care to chime in on what would be left in the bottom of the jar? Sticky as fuck! Tincture was Everclear based.


jar tar?
how does it smoke?


----------



## Masterdank420 (Dec 8, 2021)

I successfully avoided injuring myself after my inguinal hernia operation for the 5th day in a row. I managed to fill 4, 6 gallon buckets with dirt. I trimmed my mother plant. I got some walking done. I slept for 3 hours. I drove around with my grandfather and had a coffee. Smoked weed pretty much all day, thankfully I didn't cough lol. So far was a good day.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 8, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> jar tar?
> how does it smoke?


Haven't smoked it. Think its best to let the everclear evaporate off before going down that road.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 8, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> What's it for?


Hope you didn't screw up the light!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 8, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> What's it for?


If you tweak it just a little bit it shoots the power up tremendously!!!


----------



## raratt (Dec 8, 2021)

The drivers I have seen have a voltage and current adjuster on them. They are made to be used. You can't exceed the voltage rating of the driver.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 8, 2021)

raratt said:


> The drivers I have seen have a voltage and current adjuster on them. They are made to be used. You can't exceed the voltage rating of the driver.


Not this one... I don't know why they even put it on there if its supposed to be like the qb100, set where it's supposed to be and that's it... I was told after I had adjusted mine that it was set already to where it was supposed to be ,so why put that there is what I'm wondering...


----------



## Masterdank420 (Dec 9, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Not this one... I don't know why they even put it on there if its supposed to be like the qb100, set where it's supposed to be and that's it... I was told after I had adjusted mine that it was set already to where it was supposed to be ,so why put that there is what I'm wondering...


That is pretty strange..


----------



## raratt (Dec 9, 2021)

Freeze warning tonight so I went out and picked any tomatoes that were left on the bush and pulled the cage down. 
I looked over next to the compost bin and found these.



I am such an outstanding grower I don't even have to plant plants, they just show up...lol.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> Freeze warning tonight so I went out and picked any tomatoes that were left on the bush and pulled the cage down.
> I looked over next to the compost bin and found these.
> 
> View attachment 5043744View attachment 5043745
> ...


Talk that shit!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2021)

JonathanT said:


> A before and during pic of the living room downstairs in the hoard house we purchased. So far the house is 90% done, new plumbing, bathroom, new flooring going down in the few rooms that I'm not going down to the 1800s hardwood, new hot water heater, 4 out of the 7 outbuildings are cleaned out. Getting close. The barn was a massive task. It is 60W X 100L X 50H and built in 1920 but it has to come down sadly. View attachment 5040878View attachment 5040879


Apologies but that first pic, uhm blue waffle.


----------



## JonathanT (Dec 10, 2021)

That wasn't even the dirtiest thing there


----------



## 420God (Dec 10, 2021)

Just finished enrolling into EMR/EMT basic training starting January 24th. Not sure if this is something I'll want to do full time but it gives me options when my deer job contracts are up in 3 years. If nothing else it looks good on a resume.


----------



## ANC (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## PeatPhreak (Dec 10, 2021)

Prevented my dentist from doing the wrong work on the wrong tooth. She was ready to give me a root canal and a crown on a top row tooth. All I needed was a filling on a bottom tooth.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 11, 2021)

Put this together... Tent, lights, fan,etc. Was going to buy a new light but decided not to since I still had lights that I could use...


----------



## raratt (Dec 11, 2021)

Stocked up on essentials (beer) before the storm rolls in. Supposed to start this evening and rain sideways on Mon then back down Tues. There is enough food in the freezer so I won't have to go out in this crap. Might need to go pick up an insurance 18 pack tomorrow.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> Stocked up on essentials (beer) before the storm rolls in. Supposed to start this evening and rain sideways on Mon then back down Tues. There is enough food in the freezer so I won't have to go out in this crap. Might need to go pick up an insurance 18 pack tomorrow.


Be safe out there!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 11, 2021)

420God said:


> Just finished enrolling into EMR/EMT basic training starting January 24th. Not sure if this is something I'll want to do full time but it gives me options when my deer job contracts are up in 3 years. If nothing else it looks good on a resume.
> View attachment 5044145


That’s awesome ! Good luck. That will be a great experience and your right about helping you out with future jobs. One day you could even lead tours through exotic places because you have your EMT License. I am reading “ if I live until morning: a true story of adventures, tragedy and transformation . The author was able to score some really killer gigs as a tour guide in the Himalayan and Tibetan lands because she had her EMT License.


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 11, 2021)

Took advantage of a few hours of sun on a very windy 60deg day. For shit sakes , it's been snowing up here everyday. High wind equates to "box kite" for me. Got smoked up, walked down to lake to get some sun / vitamin " E" and put box kite out about 1500ft. What a rush. I'm simple.. I've had this kite 38yrs.


----------



## JonathanT (Dec 12, 2021)

Here's the room that had the nasty mattress in it. I did a little exploratory surgery upstairs on the walls. The old, crumbling plaster isn't held on by normal lathe strips. The entire house is 1x6 with 1/4" grooves cut in them under the plaster. Now to find a good way of peeling the plaster off but leaving some in the grooves for cool texture when I paint it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 12, 2021)

JonathanT said:


> Here's the room that had the nasty mattress in it. I did a little exploratory surgery upstairs on the walls. The old, crumbling plaster isn't held on by normal lathe strips. The entire house is 1x6 with 1/4" grooves cut in them under the plaster. Now to find a good way of peeling the plaster off but leaving some in the grooves for cool texture when I paint it. View attachment 5045059


You got a picture of the old 1x6 w/grooves used as lath?
Doesn’t sound like much for the plaster to key into.


----------



## JonathanT (Dec 12, 2021)

I'll grab a pic today. It's not. The old plaster is crumbling, even the first floor. Still behind all the trailer trash paneling downstairs too. That is all a "later down the road" project.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 12, 2021)

JonathanT said:


> I'll grab a pic today. It's not. The old plaster is crumbling, even the first floor. Still behind all the trailer trash paneling downstairs too. That is all a "later down the road" project.


I can only imagine how the plaster isn’t holding up, so to speak lol.
The gaps in the old wood lath strips is what made the plaster “key” into and onto the wall.

If it was my house i’d either tear all that shit off, rock and tape and do an imperfect skim coat, or if you wanna be really pimp and you know a real plasterer who does interior veneer, screw up blue board and have the plasterer make love to them walls


----------



## JonathanT (Dec 12, 2021)

Removing the nails from the 100+ year old wood is a task in itself


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 12, 2021)

JonathanT said:


> Removing the nails from the 100+ year old wood is a task in itself


Just curious. How are the ceilings holding up? Did they use that 1x6 crap for lath up there too?


----------



## JonathanT (Dec 12, 2021)

I can't tell. The original ceiling is plaster/ stucco maybe. There are drop ceilings installed by the previous owner. I won't get into ripping them out just yet.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 12, 2021)

JonathanT said:


> I can't tell. The original ceiling is plaster/ stucco maybe. There are drop ceilings installed by the previous owner. I won't get into ripping them out just yet.


Somebody probably did the drop ceilings because the original ceilings were jacked too? maybe? Who knows. But if the ceilings are in good condition you could always just laminate shitrock over the existing plaster on the walls so you wouldn’t have to demo. Should have plenty of backing to screw into. Just a thought.


----------



## ANC (Dec 12, 2021)

Managed to break the concrete I put in last weekend when I hooked up the water. Also took some figuring until I noticed leak was due to missing gaskets, found one in the box one I had to go and buy. Anyhow it is in now, sadly I will have to take it off again after the tile has been drilled. Also filled the big hole in the wall next to the toilet with the leftover mortar.

I'm so addicted to Speedfit fittings now for any plumbing work, reversible and just clicks together can seal perfectly yet you can rotate something like an elbow as you need.


Took this pic on the way back. I was once in a near-fatal accident at this crossing going the exact same way.. A Mercedes from the mountain's side turned towards Century city and pretty much drove over our car, I had to be cut out and have no actual recollection of the accident.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 12, 2021)

Listening to Maggot Brain while I trim...


----------



## YardG (Dec 12, 2021)

Got over my reticence to go knock on doors and gotta mess of signatures for a canna petition I've been sitting on for a couple weeks. I started in my neighborhood but branched out to people I don't know (or they don't know me anyway). Also talked to some neighbors more than I have before.


----------



## raratt (Dec 14, 2021)

Took the truck in to get the evap problem figured out and the owner has some T shirts with the U-2 and other black aircraft on them. I told the clerk at the desk I worked on them and she said her husband worked on them for 20 years. She went and got him and we told war stories for awhile and he gave my son and I a T shirt each. Hope the price is reduced also...lol.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 14, 2021)

Morning coffee at the harbor fort. 
Wind stole my joint, took a picture and it was gone.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 14, 2021)

DCcan said:


> Morning coffee at the harbor fort.
> Wind stole my joint, took a picture and it was gone.
> 
> View attachment 5046667View attachment 5046668


You do some of the loveliest pictures and I appreciate your sacrifice on my behalf. Although if I'd been there I'd have held your joint.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Dec 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Although if I'd been there I'd have smoked your joint


fify


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 14, 2021)

raratt said:


> fify


Isn't that what held means? Maybe I've misunderstood. It's along the same lines as, "Hold my beer". They have to be crazy or stupid to think I'd hand it back completely untouched.


----------



## lokie (Dec 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Isn't that what held means? Maybe I've misunderstood. It's along the same lines as, "Hold my beer". They have to be crazy or stupid to think I'd hand it back completely untouched.


That is the Tax.

Every time my wife asks me to bring her a drink I take a sip before handing it to her.

When she asked why I told her that was the tax for my labor.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 14, 2021)

lokie said:


> That is the Tax.
> 
> Every time my wife asks me to bring her a drink I take a sip before handing it to her.
> 
> When she asked why I told her that was the tax for my labor.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 14, 2021)

lokie said:


> That is the Tax.
> 
> Every time my wife asks me to bring her a drink I take a sip before handing it to her.
> 
> When she asked why I told her that was the tax for my labor.


Making sure it's not poison....


----------



## JonathanT (Dec 16, 2021)

Getting close to finished with the bathroom. I haven't went back upstairs to take any pics of that 1x6 lath yet. Still have quite a bit of work on the beadboard ceiling.


----------



## 420God (Dec 16, 2021)

Worked out at the gym then went grocery shopping for a couple items for tacos tonight. Smoked when I got home then cleaned my piece.

Being lazy the rest of today. Might rent a movie.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 16, 2021)

420God said:


> Worked out at the gym then went grocery shopping for a couple items for tacos tonight. Smoked when I got home then cleaned my piece.
> View attachment 5047798
> Being lazy the rest of today. Might rent a movie.



That's a beauty. 

I think something similar will be my next vaping purchase!


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 16, 2021)

@raratt
Holy fuck I see some sun! 




Got all the kerdi membrane hung on the shower walls ready to stick some tile. Gotta do all the floors first. Got the tile saw setup on a scaffolding setup out back, out one of the sliders.because i’m not doing the wrap around deck until later(last) Its been fuckin cold man. Jesus fucking christ. More rain coming soon again though  fuck it. I’d rather have shitty weather than not but god damn


----------



## raratt (Dec 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Holy fuck I see some sun!


Yeah, here too, but that means fog in the morning.  
Good to see you're getting somewhere with the house. I haven't heard from the windows people recently, probably ought to call them.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 16, 2021)

If you listen to that song and video, i’m pretty sure he would have done the exact same thing today but it would be all about dipshit trump out of office finally.

not political. Not in any way.


----------



## raratt (Dec 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> If you listen to that song and video, i’m pretty sure he would have done the exact same thing today but it would be all about dipshit trump out of office finally.
> 
> not political. Not in any way.
> View attachment 5047999


That would be the insane is gone...
Her and Gene Simmons French kissing could end up with someone dead.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> That would be the insane is gone...
> Her and Gene Simmons French kissing could end up with someone dead.


Or tied in a knot.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 16, 2021)

Oh shit.that was kinda misleading. Next up is all the ditra on the floors then i can stick some
Tile on the floors.
Hoping to get all that shit out of the way to where I can finally stick some tile after my Xmas vacation down to smelLA


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 16, 2021)

Walk in closet in the back with that same wood flooring throughout. This is the floor tile i’m gonna put down in the bathrooms and laundry room, in the linear shower pan of the master bath shower too. The 1x2 silver travertine looking tile is gonna be the master shower, and other bath surround in the other bathroom. Gonna do a smaller similar format behind the master bath freestanding tub


----------



## raratt (Dec 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Walk in closet in the back with that same wood flooring throughout. This is the floor tile i’m gonna put down in the bathrooms and laundry room, in the linear shower pan of the master bath shower too. The 1x2 silver travertine looking tile is gonna be the master shower, and other bath surround in the other bathroom. Gonna do a smaller similar format behind the master bath freestanding tub
> View attachment 5048002


Is there going to be enough light in the bathrooms with the darker tile? I have to worry about that when the kitchen floor is done because the patio cover keeps a lot of light out.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> Is there going to be enough light in the bathrooms with the darker tile? I have to worry about that when the kitchen floor is done because the patio cover keeps a lot of light out.


I’ve gone one million different ways trying to pick out the tile flooring lol. Tile is ordered i’m stuck with my choice lol. So hard to try and pick a wood looking tile that flows with the hardwood i put down but its what is going in.
Whatcha planning for flooring in the new kitchen?


----------



## raratt (Dec 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I’ve gone one million different ways trying to pick out the tile flooring lol. Tile is ordered i’m stuck with my choice lol. So hard to try and pick a wood looking tile that flows with the hardwood i put down but its what is going in.
> Whatcha planning for flooring in the new kitchen?


LVT is what the Mrs wants. I'm OK with that.


----------



## raratt (Dec 16, 2021)

You going to put in heated floor?


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> LVT is what the Mrs wants. I'm OK with that.


Great choice!
If you don’t have to worry about transitions to other flooring you’re gonna love it. Great bang for the buck for sure


raratt said:


> You going to put in heated floor?


Negatory 
Lots of insulation below the subfloor though r-30


----------



## raratt (Dec 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> transitions to other flooring


The livingroom has Pergo, so there will still be a transition. The kitchen has scarred up 80's sheet vinyl.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 17, 2021)

Wife and I received our Pfizer boosters today! Fingers crossed it doesn't floor us!


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 17, 2021)

Only 600m3 or yards m3 of concrete to pour and I’m done for the year.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 17, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Only 600m3 or yards m3 of concrete to pour and I’m done for the year.


So close


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 17, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Only 600m3 or yards m3 of concrete to pour and I’m done for the year.


Wait, that would take me 3 weeks, I never get a break.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> So close


But so far. I’ve had 6 Saturdays off this year I’m glad this is the last one.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 17, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Wait, that would take me 3 weeks, I never get a break.


2 concrete pumps, 2 conc trucks feeding each one and 20 concreters. It’s a 18 hour pour

Edit: 18 if the conc yard can keep up lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 17, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> 2 concrete pumps, 2 conc trucks feeding each one and 20 concreters. It’s a 18 hour pour
> 
> Edit: 18 if the conc yard can keep up lol


Getting a little time off next week?


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Getting a little time off next week?


I’m off for 3 weeks, I need it this year has cooked me.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 17, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> I’m off for 3 weeks, I need it this year has cooked me.


Good! Do you like the new position?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 17, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Wife and I received our Pfizer boosters today! Fingers crossed it doesn't floor us!


I got #3 about 5 hours ago - took a zinc tab just for giggles with my other vitamins.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Good! Do you like the new position?


Yeah it’s great just stressful but I feel like next year will be a lot easier, I’ve learnt heaps so should be less stressful. It’s a sink or swim industry and people get off on watching you drown lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 17, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Yeah it’s great just stressful but I feel like next year will be a lot easier, I’ve learnt heaps so should be less stressful. It’s a sink or swim industry and people get off on watching you drown lol


Good job bud


----------



## raratt (Dec 17, 2021)

Grocery shopping done and they are put away, picked up the Mrs's meds also. I'm done.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 17, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> I’m off for 3 weeks, I need it this year has cooked me.


Oh those hands should be nice and supple come next year.


----------



## raratt (Dec 17, 2021)

Sold my Christmas lights, no point in decorating when no one comes to the house anymore.


----------



## raratt (Dec 17, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> 600m3


780 cu yd.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Only 600m3 or yards m3 of concrete to pour and I’m done for the year.


Oh hey hand tied behind yer back.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 17, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Oh hey hand tied behind yer back.


From my office with the air con pumping.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> From my office with the air con pumping.


Jesus is all right with me, but in the dark of the night my allegiance is to Freon.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 17, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Oh those hands should be nice and supple come next year.


I don’t get on the tools, just run the site. Organising everything, ohs, covid blah, clients and inspecting/approvingis basically my role. I could be a hand model.
Look Mum no Callus’s


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 17, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> I don’t get on the tools, just run the site. Organising everything, ohs, covid blah, clients and inspecting/approvingis basically my role. I could be a hand model.
> Look Mum no Callus’s
> View attachment 5048748


What's that ink?......So dirty  

Blister is gone.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What's that ink?......So dirty
> 
> Blister is gone.
> View attachment 5048805


Easy there, Wolverine. Save some mutant powers for the rest of us


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 17, 2021)

I know... 1000 dollars held up with 5 dollars... but we need RO and our main reservoir is not here yet... but dang clean measurable 0 ppm water is the shit...


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 17, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> Easy there, Wolverine. Save some mutant powers for the rest of us


It's just a little heat treating


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 17, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> What's that ink?......So dirty


IKR? Poor guy having to run that AC full blast because now he wears long sleeved shirts in the beginning of Summer.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 17, 2021)

I took my wife to have a biopsy on a mass in her left breast which was detected on a recent mammogram (breast cancer awareness month) and subsequent ultrasound scan- it's been there for years and has been biopsied twice in the last 10 years and been found to be just a lump, so I'm not too worried about the results


----------



## JonathanT (Dec 18, 2021)

Got the butler pantry cleaned up.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 18, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Yeah it’s great just stressful but I feel like next year will be a lot easier, I’ve learnt heaps so should be less stressful. It’s a sink or swim industry and people get off on watching you drown lol


I just don't see you drowning. I hope you have a great Christmas with your family DD.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 18, 2021)

raratt said:


> Sold my Christmas lights, no point in decorating when no one comes to the house anymore.


I'm not decorating this year either...In fact, I had put a wreath up, and I took it down!! That pretty much sums up my feelings I'd say


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 18, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm not decorating this year either...In fact, I had put a wreath up, and I took it down!! That pretty much sums up my feelings I'd say


Rough year here as well, no deco up & none planned.


----------



## raratt (Dec 18, 2021)

I'll put it this way, shit is gonna hit the fan after Xmas. Gotta love kids.


----------



## JonathanT (Dec 18, 2021)

I been bah humbugging for years


----------



## lokie (Dec 18, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Rough year here as well, no deco up & none planned.


My wife once commented "Our neighbors will think we are Jewish" while observing the lack of Christmas decorations in our yard.

My reply:

When I have the opportunity to meet them I will introduce us as Mr. & Mrs. S*stern"



Indoor decorations are optional, whatever she wants plus my santa ornaments collection.

Below is only a small display of the full collection.




Hitchhiking Santa and Beach Santa are my faves. This collection started ?? 45 ?? years ago.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2021)

lokie said:


> My wife once commented "Our neighbors will think we are Jewish" while observing the lack of Christmas decorations in our yard.
> 
> My reply:
> 
> ...


Go full Yiddish, Kakenberg (mountain of poo)

Practice the slow smile and slightly asymmetric shrug.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 18, 2021)

Wife and I survived our boosters!


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 18, 2021)

So…I leave my Christmas lights up year round. All I have to do to set them up is connect the two halves of the yard with a single strand, and BOOM!

Every year I just pray that they will turn on when I plug them in.

They turned on


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> So…I leave my Christmas lights up year round. All I have to do to set them up is connect the two halves of the yard with a single strand, and BOOM!
> 
> Every year I just pray that they will turn on when I plug them in.
> 
> They turned on


Are they LED? I left a string of the old incandescent ones up, and the colors bleached.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 18, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Are they LED? I left a string of the old incandescent ones up, and the colors bleached.


Mixed. Half are LED, the other half are incandescent. The colored lights are all incandescent and none of them have faded.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 18, 2021)

@cannabineer , I also have a large oak tree covering my entire house. It’s essentially growing out of the middle of it…so the lights are shaded 85% of the time.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> @cannabineer , I also have a large oak tree covering my entire house. It’s essentially growing out of the middle of it…so the lights are shaded 85% of the time.


Yeah mine had full southern exposure.


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Dec 18, 2021)

From yesterday:


To today:



3 of the Mrs' cousins & I achieved this in under 6 hours (including a break for an electrical thunderstorm cloudburst & a few beers).

It turns-out that the bit that daunted me the most about this house-build turned-out to be the easiest. It helps when you have all hands on deck & blokes that know what they're doing. 

That and very tall stepladders........


----------



## newgrow16 (Dec 19, 2021)

I'm going to Mammoth Mountain, planned back in October with snow dances all of November, whole mountain is open as of this weekend.
All five granddaughters are going to join me in my Christmas tradition ---

First lift ride of the day requires a very loud screaming of......YEE HAWwwww


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 19, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> I'm going to Mammoth Mountain, planned back in October with snow dances all of November, whole mountain is open as of this weekend.
> All five granddaughters are going to join me in my Christmas tradition ---
> 
> First lift ride of the day requires a very loud screaming of......YEE HAWwwww


Have fun!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 19, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> I'm going to Mammoth Mountain, planned back in October with snow dances all of November, whole mountain is open as of this weekend.
> All five granddaughters are going to join me in my Christmas tradition ---
> 
> First lift ride of the day requires a very loud screaming of......YEE HAWwwww


Don't tell the granddaughters that double diamonds are how they mark the most scenic runs


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 19, 2021)

Speaking of Mammoth mountain. I just paid my speeding ticket that I got a couple of weeks ago on the way there, 
& did online traffic school this morning, finished it in 8 mins.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 19, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Speaking of Mammoth mountain. I just paid my speeding ticket that I got a couple of weeks ago on the way there,
> & did online traffic school this morning, finished it in 8 mins.


Should I ask how much a speeding tickets costs these days? I've started Ubering to avoid a DUI.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Should I ask how much a speeding tickets costs these days? I've started Ubering to avoid a DUI.


I was doing 20mph over the limit, he only wrote me for 10 over. 
$322. with the traffic school option, another $24 for TS certificate.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 19, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I was doing 20mph over the limit, he only wrote me for 10 over.
> $322. with the traffic school option, another $24 for TS certificate.


I got a ticket on the way back, outside of bishop. Sorta a heavy set highway patrolman in an suv. Glad to hear yours didn’t cost like $1000, I haven’t checked mine.

I was doin 84, and he wrote me as doin 80 to avoid a higher penalty. Wonder if it was the same dude?


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 19, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I got a ticket on the way back, outside of bishop. Sorta a heavy set highway patrolman in an suv. Glad to hear yours didn’t cost like $1000, I haven’t checked mine.
> I was doin 84, and he wrote me as doin 80 to avoid a higher penalty. Wonder if it was the same dude?


The week we met up ?
Mine was Manzanar area, Officer Bowen.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 19, 2021)

A couple of years ago, I got a ticket for speed on the way up to Mammoth just before Olancha on a Sunday evening, cop asked
"do you have any Marijuana in the car" 
"yes officer",
he writes me a ticket & doesn't mention the weed again, I had a pound+ for a friend in Mammoth.
On the way home at the end of the week I get pulled over again for speed, told the officer about the ticket I got on the way up & begged my way out of a second ticket...you'd think I would learn...


----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 19, 2021)

I bought this shirt


----------



## raratt (Dec 19, 2021)

Did Garfield fly too close to the sun? I think he melted. Looks like an orange frog.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 19, 2021)

What's lasaga?


----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 19, 2021)

An intentional misspelling of lasagna for absurdity sake.


----------



## PeatPhreak (Dec 19, 2021)

Made a big ass pot of taco meat. Now my entire house smells like armpits. It's too cold to ventilate. So I had to bust out the Fabreeze. Now it smells like dirty armpits and fresh laundry.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 19, 2021)

Lenin1917 said:


> An intentional misspelling of lasagna *for absurdity sake*.


In that case, mission accomplished.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 19, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> did online traffic school this morning, finished it in 8 mins.


Wow that was fast


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 19, 2021)

Placed 2nd in annual " Clockwork Orange" (movie premier 1971) " Beer Can Run" (a 2 mile section of gorge) .
My trusty Labatts can was beaten out by a shitty O'Doul's can....( I thought that was grounds for disqualification.......that ain't beer....I was overruled) . Our professional photographer lay wasted by finish line.....he did catch me coming through.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 21, 2021)

Portabella sauce


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I was doing 20mph over the limit, he only wrote me for 10 over.
> $322. with the traffic school option, another $24 for TS certificate.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 23, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Speaking of Mammoth mountain. I just paid my speeding ticket that I got a couple of weeks ago on the way there,
> & did online traffic school this morning, finished it in 8 mins.


Learn anything from the school?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 23, 2021)

Wife and I just finished up a 2 hour virtual ride in the hills of London. I've managed to put a little over 1500 miles and 60,000 feet of climbing on this silly thing in 2 months. Wished we had invested in them right when covid first hit.


----------



## newgrow16 (Dec 24, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Speaking of Mammoth mountain. I just paid my speeding ticket that I got a couple of weeks ago on the way there,
> & did online traffic school this morning, finished it in 8 mins.


A long day, chains leaving Mammoth and a slow drive through rain and more rain. I-15 totally fcked, 7 hours instead of 5 hours.
Some years ago I was driving back from Mammoth after spring skiing happily cruising around 74 mph. I strickly obey with the speed limits in Bishop, big pine, independence and lone pine. Two guys in a truck took offense to my driving the speed limit, I sort of lost it and after leaving Lone Pine I stomped on the gas and left them behind, as I maxed out at 102 mph CHP driving opposite direction comes around corner of divided highway

Toast, wrote the ticket for 102, paid dearly for auto insurance, screwed much worse then the fine.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 24, 2021)

newgrow16 said:


> A long day, chains leaving Mammoth and a slow drive through rain and more rain. I-15 totally fcked, 7 hours instead of 5 hours.
> Some years ago I was driving back from Mammoth after spring skiing happily cruising around 74 mph. I strickly obey with the speed limits in Bishop, big pine, independence and lone pine. Two guys in a truck took offense to my driving the speed limit, I sort of lost it and after leaving Lone Pine I stomped on the gas and left them behind, as I maxed out at 102 mph CHP driving opposite direction comes around corner of divided highway
> 
> Toast, wrote the ticket for 102, paid dearly for auto insurance, screwed much worse then the fine.


Bullies SUCK!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 24, 2021)

Slept till 8 30 and made coffee.


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 24, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Wife and I just finished up a 2 hour virtual ride in the hills of London. I've managed to put a little over 1500 miles and 60,000 feet of climbing on this silly thing in 2 months. Wished we had invested in them right when covid first hit.
> 
> View attachment 5052730


Smart ! Ya gotta keep moving...( an adapting)......sweet ride.......


----------



## lokie (Dec 24, 2021)

Completed the cannabis christmas gift list.







Each lucky recipient will receive 1/2 oz Burmese Kush, 1/4 oz Blackberry Wedding Cake, 1/4 oz Blueberry Hashplant, a new bic, a nice new glass bowl and screens too.






Even made a care package for the oxygen thieves.





A full party in a box.







They are lucky I'm offering the deluxe gift box this year.


Next year I may surprise them all.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 24, 2021)

lokie said:


> Completed the cannabis christmas gift list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can we be friends?


----------



## 420God (Dec 25, 2021)

Family is all coming over tomorrow so I have to clean. I'm lazy so this is how I'm dusting.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 25, 2021)

420God said:


> Family is all coming over tomorrow so I have to clean. I'm lazy so this is how I'm dusting.
> View attachment 5053625


Nice work!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2021)

420God said:


> Family is all coming over tomorrow so I have to clean. I'm lazy so this is how I'm dusting.
> View attachment 5053625


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 25, 2021)

420God said:


> Family is all coming over tomorrow so I have to clean. I'm lazy so this is how I'm dusting.
> View attachment 5053625


Wish you lived close enough to do my house next! GREAT f'n idea btw.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 26, 2021)

Was going to cook breakfast but made a cream pie instead. 
Merry Christmas.


----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2021)

I usually cook breakfast after doing that...


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2021)

Bareback said:


> Was going to cook breakfast but made a cream pie instead.
> Merry Christmas.


Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year! Good to see you swing by. I hope you and yours are all healthy and happy.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 26, 2021)

Fresh rosin decarbing


----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Fresh rosin decarbingView attachment 5054221


I'm surprised they don't explode with the off gassing that happens.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm surprised they don't explode with the off gassing that happens.


Me too, especially since it's cheap Chinese glass but only taking it to 200°. Here's the finished product. GMO on the left and black lime bubba on the right


----------



## Hiphophippo (Dec 26, 2021)

I didn’t do much I went to work and sat there for like ten hours stared at other people there and then went home. another day as a millwright just trying to get thru the day without opening up my tool bag. that’s always the best kind of day


----------



## manfredo (Dec 26, 2021)

Next up I'm cooking some beef, LOL. First time I've ever done this in an oven but here we go. Little Olive oil, a little seasoning, going to cook it at 450 for the first 15 minutes and then 325 till it's medium


----------



## bellyofthebest (Dec 26, 2021)

10 year thread nice!

Happy late Christmas to everyone, I spent hours going over legal in the marijuana industry in Michigan.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2021)

bellyofthebest said:


> 10 year thread nice!
> 
> Happy late Christmas to everyone, I spent hours going over legal in the marijuana industry in Michigan.


Account made in 2011, first post in 12/2020. How'd that happen?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Me too, especially since it's cheap Chinese glass but only taking it to 200°. Here's the finished product. GMO on the left and black lime bubba on the rightView attachment 5054235


Do you need my address lol


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 26, 2021)

Rode a hundred miles with the wife today in the comfort of the living room.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Rode a hundred miles with wife today in the comfort of the living room.


Change of mount, how often?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 26, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Change of mount, how often?


huh?


----------



## manfredo (Dec 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Next up I'm cooking some beef, LOL. First time I've ever done this in an oven but here we go. Little Olive oil, a little seasoning, going to cook it at 450 for the first 15 minutes and then 325 till it's mediumView attachment 5054294


and here it is cooked....It was delicious!! With mashed taters and gravy!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> and here it is cooked....It was delicious!! With mashed taters and gravy!
> View attachment 5054376


I could destroy that at the moment!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2021)

manfredo said:


> and here it is cooked....It was delicious!! With mashed taters and gravy!
> View attachment 5054376


Nailed it! Good job


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> huh?


The post made me think of horses. They’re not up to a hundred miles, so ya gotta change mounts.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> The post made me think of horses. They’re not up to a hundred miles, so ya gotta change mounts.


----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> think of horses.


Speaking of horses, My SIL's Ex bought her a saddle for Xmas one year. I asked if it fit her. They have no sense of humor.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5054382


Humans, sigh


----------



## manfredo (Dec 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Nailed it! Good job


I have to thank @Metasynth for the inspiration...It was so much better cooking it in the oven. I over cooked it a little but I don't like too rare.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> Speaking of horses, My SIL's Ex bought her a saddle for Xmas one year. I asked if it fit her. They have no sense of humor.


I mean had they cared even a little, schedule a fitting?


----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I mean had they cared even a little, schedule a fitting?


Using the crop also?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> Using the crop also?


That might be a premium service.


----------



## Tolerance Break (Dec 26, 2021)

I found out on Xmas my letter from the IBEW is on the way. I should know this week where I am in the apprenticeship que, or better yet, a start date.

I've been going through the process since October 1st, but knowing the letter is on the way is empowering. Its been hard staying sober without any certainty, but I know now it has been worth it.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2021)

Tolerance Break said:


> I found out on Xmas my letter from the IBEW is on the way. I should know this week where I am in the apprenticeship que, or better yet, a start date.
> 
> I've been going through the process since October 1st, but knowing the letter is on the way is empowering. Its been hard staying sober without any certainty, but I know now it has been worth it.


Cheers!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 26, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> The post made me think of horses. They’re not up to a hundred miles, so ya gotta change mounts.


No mount changes but did fly off the front and ran to the bathroom a couple of times and to refill water bottles.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> No mount changes but did fly off the front and ran to the bathroom a couple of times and to refill water bottles.


That’s the glory of doing a criterium on four square yards.


----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2021)

Tolerance Break said:


> I found out on Xmas my letter from the IBEW is on the way. I should know this week where I am in the apprenticeship que, or better yet, a start date.
> 
> I've been going through the process since October 1st, but knowing the letter is on the way is empowering. Its been hard staying sober without any certainty, but I know now it has been worth it.


I was in the USAF for 21 years, worked for the government for another 11. Maintained a high level security clearance the whole time. Toking was not an option. I'm retired and in a legal state so it's on now, lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> I was in the USAF for 21 years, worked for the government for another 11. Maintained a high level security clearance the whole time. Toking was not an option. I'm retired and in a legal state so it's on now, lol.


Peace out! is our profession


----------



## Tolerance Break (Dec 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> I wa
> 
> I was in the USAF for 21 years, worked for the government for another 11. Maintained a high level security clearance the whole time. Toking was not an option. I'm retired and in a legal state so it's on now, lol.


Good on you man! Unions are stopping MJ testing where its legal. I might have to wait a little while, but the writing is on the wall. I will be growing, legally, the whole time.


----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Peace out! is our profession


"Peace is our profession. War is just a hobby." SAC trained killer!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> "Peace is our profession. War is just a hobby." SAC trained killer!


New on me and I’m lol
Have you read the fiction of Stuart Slade? SAC-heavy alt history. Fun.


----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> New on me and I’m lol
> Have you read the fiction of Stuart Slade? SAC-heavy alt history. Fun.


About the only things I read intently were technical manuals.


----------



## 420God (Dec 26, 2021)

I accomplished a weekend of Christmases, I'm exhausted and really need to smoke, family gatherings wear me out. At least I have plenty of munchies.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 26, 2021)

420God said:


> I accomplished a weekend of Christmases, I'm exhausted and really need to smoke, family gatherings wear me out. At least I have plenty of munchies.
> View attachment 5054396View attachment 5054397


I can't figure out how the gal in the doorway doesn't tip over with that broken foot, not to mention the kitty on the clock that is in launch mode.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 26, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I can't figure out how the gal in the doorway doesn't tip over with that broken foot, not to mention the kitty on the clock that is in launch mode.


LOL I saw the girl but didn't see the cat


----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> the gal in the doorway


Low center of gravity?


----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL I saw the girl but didn't see the cat


I'm watching football and the threads, not multitasking well.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 26, 2021)

In


raratt said:


> Low center of gravity?


In the words of @Singlemalt "I'd _ _ _ that"


----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> "I'd *EAT* that"


fify


----------



## 420God (Dec 26, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> In
> 
> In the words of @Singlemalt "I'd _ _ _ that"


Thats my daughter.


----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2021)

oops.


----------



## 420God (Dec 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> oops.


It's cool. Good genetics run in the family. The others are my niece and sister to the left.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 26, 2021)

My bad - you will have your hands full dealing with younger guys in nothing flat.
Honestly, didn't know that bro.


----------



## 420God (Dec 26, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My bad - you will have your hands full dealing with younger guys in nothing flat.
> Honestly, didn't know that bro.


No offense taken. I know what can happen posting pics.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> Low center of gravity?


It's the wide hips, genius


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2021)

420God said:


> It's cool. Good genetics run in the family. The others are my niece and sister to the left.


They really do!


----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My bad - you will have your hands full dealing with younger guys in nothing flat.
> Honestly, didn't know that bro.


YEAH! It's all your fault, getting me into trouble!


----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> It's the wide hips, genius


Exactly what I was referring to...


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 27, 2021)

So far I cleaned kitchen , mopped floor and put on one of my favorite X-mas presents....my wife really knows what I like , after 36 yrs.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 27, 2021)

Wedding Cake seeds will join the Special Occasion. Birthday Cake will begin spraying tomorrow so I should have 2021 completed by March/April


----------



## manfredo (Dec 27, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> So far I cleaned kitchen , mopped floor and put on one of my favorite X-mas presents....my wife really knows what I like , after 36 yrs.
> 
> View attachment 5054806


How are you feeling after surgery? 

Love the socks!!


----------



## doublejj (Dec 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> I was in the USAF for 21 years, worked for the government for another 11. Maintained a high level security clearance the whole time. Toking was not an option. I'm retired and in a legal state so it's on now, lol.


I took a job with the California Dept of Corrections and quickly found out that supervisors aren't subject to random drug tests. months of night classes to finish my Bachelors degree and I was on the Superintendent list. 18 months later I was acting Assistant Superintendent and only drug test is for cause. 25 years later I retired as Superintendent at 55 with full safety retirement. It was well worth the months of no weed.


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 27, 2021)

manfredo said:


> How are you feeling after surgery?
> 
> Love the socks!!


Why Manfredo, how considerate to ask ! Still a little slow...takes a good month to come around . I wanted to use it for muskie fishing bait , but I donated it for research. My problem is I like to stay very busy and I've been sitting on my ass. Sure could of been something worse ! I hope you and your tribe had a wonderful Christmas and have a great year..................besides the " fucking fuck yourself " socks , I was given a bunch of lab ware for grow r oom and 3 packs of 10 feminized seeds. Thanks again for sentiment....you and yours be safe out there.....it's getting awful hairy again. I still gotta try that " Dab and a Dentist " routine you devised .......we still...still bust up over that. I want to party with you cowboy !


----------



## 420God (Dec 27, 2021)

Just picked up my half of beef. 328lbs. Almost filled the freezer up. The marbling on the steaks looks great, I'll be eating good for a little while.


----------



## PeatPhreak (Dec 27, 2021)

The question 

 

has finally been answered


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2021)

Saw a little sun today, the snow on the coast range looked nice. Saw a little of the snow on the foothills, still snowing up in the Sierra. 80 and 50 closed.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> Saw a little sun today, the snow on the coast range looked nice. Saw a little of the snow on the foothills, still snowing up in the Sierra. 80 and 50 closed.


hwy 49 is closed in grass valley. We got over a ft of snow on the farm..


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2021)

doublejj said:


> hwy 49 is closed in grass valley. We got over a ft of snow on the farm..
> View attachment 5055023


My truck would probably make it out there.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 27, 2021)

Mammoth Mountain report


----------



## doublejj (Dec 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> My truck would probably make it out there.


First you have to get there


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2021)

doublejj said:


> First you have to get there
> View attachment 5055067


If the lines weren't there I have a chain saw. Not messing with that. I wonder why Grass Valley has no power...


----------



## doublejj (Dec 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> If the lines weren't there I have a chain saw. Not messing with that. I wonder why Grass Valley has no power...


hwy 49 was closed due to many trees across the road..


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2021)

doublejj said:


> hwy 49 was closed due to many trees across the road..


Probably up 20 also.


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2021)

Camped at Scotts Flat once. It was nice to have showers and stuff. Had to move my ice chest into our tent because some friends kids were stealing our beer...lol.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 27, 2021)

Power has been out since the wee hours of the morning.
Cal trans is nowhere to be seen on 88 (or anyone else) pretty sure they shut it down too.


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Power has been out since the wee hours of the morning.
> Cal trans is nowhere to be seen on 88 (or anyone else) pretty sure they shut it down too.


*SR 88*
*[IN THE CENTRAL CALIFORNIA & SIERRA NEVADA]*
IS CLOSED FROM DEW DROP TO 3.5 MI EAST OF SILVER LAKE (AMADOR CO) - DUE TO SNOW - MOTORISTS ARE ADVISED TO USE AN ALTERNATE ROUTE

IS CLOSED FROM 3.5 MI EAST OF SILVER LAKE TO KIRKWOOD /CARSON SPUR/ (AMADOR CO) - DUE TO AVALANCHE CONTROL - MOTORISTS ARE ADVISED TO USE AN ALTERNATE ROUTE

IS CLOSED FROM 2 MI EAST OF KIRKWOOD TO 5 MI WEST OF PICKETTS JCT /CARSON PASS/ (ALPINE CO) - DUE TO AVALANCHE CONTROL - MOTORISTS ARE ADVISED TO USE AN ALTERNATE ROUTE

IS CLOSED FROM PICKETTS JCT TO WOODFORDS (ALPINE CO) - DUE TO SNOW - MOTORISTS ARE ADVISED TO USE AN ALTERNATE ROUTE

CHAINS ARE REQUIRED ON ALL VEHICLES EXCEPT 4-WHEEL-DRIVE VEHICLES WITH SNOW TIRES ON ALL 4 WHEELS FROM 5 MI EAST OF JACKSON TO DEW DROP (AMADOR CO)

PLEASE RESEARCH CHAIN CONTROL LOCATIONS AS CALTRANS IS CURRENTLY WORKING TO UPDATE CHAIN CONTROL DESCRIPTIONS FOR CONSISTENCY WITH INTERNET MAPPING, LIKE GOOGLE MAPS & MAPQUEST.


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2021)

Wood stove to keep warm (and the liquor cabinet) Propane range to cook. Kerosene lamps for light. Mountain stuff.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> Wood stove to keep warm (and the liquor cabinet) Propane range to cook. Kerosene lamps for light. Mountain stuff.


Generator for roll it up.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 27, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475178061452570625


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Generator for roll it up.


You have internet, or on the phone?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 27, 2021)

That's a lot of snow. How many weeks have you guys gone? Without power?


----------



## doublejj (Dec 27, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Generator for roll it up.


we've gone to propane generators. Much easier to haul and store fuel.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 27, 2021)

doublejj said:


> we've gone to propane generators. Much easier to haul and store fuel.


I have a propane generator after a little more than two weeks without power a few years ago. 

It's like camping with a bed and walls........not bad at all


----------



## doublejj (Dec 27, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I have a propane generator after a little more than two weeks without power a few years ago.
> 
> It's like camping with a bed and walls........not bad at all


Our farm is off grid....we have to go to town to know if the power is out.


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2021)

I think watching the fire in a wood stove is therapeutic.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> I think watching the fire in a wood stove is therapeutic.


that was my favorite thing about beach camping in Baja. Sitting around the bon fire at night.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 27, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Our farm is off grid....we have to go to town to know if the power is out.


Hell yeah. 



raratt said:


> I think watching the fire in a wood stove is therapeutic.


I love fire


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2021)

The Mrs hates wood stoves and fireplaces. She grew up going out to cut wood and stacking it when it was split. She also had to stoke the fire in the morning.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 27, 2021)

That's a forced hot air wood fired furnace. It's 73° in the basement. Probably around 15° outside. Upstairs is a few degrees warmer. 



raratt said:


> The Mrs hates wood stoves and fireplaces. She grew up going out to cut wood and stacking it when it was split. She also had to stoke the fire in the morning.


That's what sucks. It is really nice and warm no matter what. But I am kind of a slave to it....wether I'm stacking wood or feeding the fire.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 27, 2021)

Folsom Lake is starting to increase water releases.....


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> You have internet, or on the phone?


Fiber Optic! router needs a power supply.


----------



## raratt (Dec 27, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Fiber Optic! router needs a power supply.


I would have thought that would go down with the power pole.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 27, 2021)

raratt said:


> I would have thought that would go down with the power pole.


Depends on how it's run.


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Dec 28, 2021)

'Managed to get a wriggle-on building the new greenhouse after a 3-day binge of CBF.
'Had to reconfigure the frame due to nebulous Chinese-English instructions







Frame is now square (to within thumb), but the aluminium saddles & pegs provided to hold it down are absolute crap & wouldn't survive next winter, so an early-morning dash to the nearest Bunnings is in order tomorrow to get some decent steel ones. Next few days are gonna be in the mid-high 30's, so I need to get stuff done early.

Pallet in the background is where the 1000L IBC is going on a stack of pallets with a low-pressure timer to deliver watering.

I COULD provide mains power to this site if I wanted to, but figured KISS & see how it goes.

Being in OZ & having lashings of available daylight & good weather makes things easier.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> I would have thought that would go down with the power pole.


As marketing demands, my Internet has never gone down.
It's all underground, the contractor in this area was making $75 per foot.


----------



## raratt (Dec 28, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> As marketing demands, my Internet has never gone down.
> It's all underground, the contractor in this area was making $75 per foot.


I'm stuck with cable company internet. AT&T won't replace the 80's phone wires with fiber here.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm stuck with cable company internet. AT&T won't replace the 80's phone wires with fiber here.


Same here


----------



## doublejj (Dec 28, 2021)

I80 Donner Pass today.......


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm stuck with cable company internet. AT&T won't replace the 80's phone wires with fiber here.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 28, 2021)

I got some clones into soil today, and swapped my veg room lights back to LED.... and I had another pump die in the cloner. I wonder if the pool shock is messing them up? Never did before...Probably a coincidence. It might be time to spring for a new aero cloner.

@Laughing Grass did your roots sprout?


----------



## doublejj (Dec 28, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I got some clones into soil today, and swapped my veg room lights back to LED.... and I had another pump die in the cloner. I wonder if the pool shock is messing them up? Never did before...Probably a coincidence. It might be time to spring for a new aero cloner.
> 
> @Laughing Grass did your roots sprout?
> 
> ...


Looking good. I have several spare pumps. Quick change one out as needed. You can take the pumps apart and clean them and put them back in the rotation.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 28, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I80 Donner Pass today.......
> View attachment 5055634


In case you were wondering just how much snow would be required to make you start eating your friends, this is why it's called "Donner Pass"


----------



## raratt (Dec 28, 2021)

doublejj said:


> In case you were wondering just how much snow would be required to make you start eating your friends, this is why it's called "Donner Pass"


You've seen the marker on the way to CFW haven't you?


----------



## manfredo (Dec 28, 2021)

doublejj said:


> In case you were wondering just how much snow would be required to make you start eating your friends, this is why it's called "Donner Pass"


I didn't make the connection til you said that....That's a LOT of snow. 

I bet we taste pretty good, crispy... And we are all already crispy  









Donner Party - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 28, 2021)

I'll take a leg and a breast please


----------



## lokie (Dec 28, 2021)

doublejj said:


> In case you were wondering just how much snow would be required to make you start eating your friends, this is why it's called "Donner Pass"


If UBER is not delivering because of weather conditions the guest list is getting reviewed closely.


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Dec 28, 2021)

Erk!! I don't think I'll be able to have a Doner Kebab ever again without wondering what I'm actually eating.

Pass the garlic sauce, please.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 28, 2021)

TerryTeacosy said:


> Erk!! I don't think I'll be able to have a Doner Kebab ever again without wondering what I'm actually eating.
> 
> Pass the garlic sauce, please.


Doner Kebab is a penis


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Dec 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Doner Kebab is a penis


I've never eaten penis. What does it taste like?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 28, 2021)

TerryTeacosy said:


> I've never eaten penis. What does it taste like?


Not yet? Or Not again?


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Dec 28, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Not yet? Or Not again?


I've eaten snake, turtle, crocodile, emu, kangaroo, Witchety grubs & a host of other Aussie delicacies, as well as other items from the Indo-Pacific region.......... & even occasionally crow.

I reiterate - penis has never made the list. My question to/of you remains unanswered. Let's leave it that way, eh?


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Dec 29, 2021)

Worked on getting the roof battens up on the house-build until it got too hot & pulled the pin on it around midday.


Did a 120Km round-trip to pick up 200L of coco, go grocery shopping, get extra bits to complete the greenhouse build (a 6-pack of beer was coralled-up in the process).

The local bunnies managed to completely screw my 3 Leda Uno plants. I decided to create a couple of clones & hope they work-out.



Hand-watered everything else in the park......

Created a batch of Panir from 6L of milk.



'Just about to cook a Malaysian chook curry for dinner from scratch....

Not bad-going for someone of my vintage.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I got some clones into soil today, and swapped my veg room lights back to LED.... and I had another pump die in the cloner. I wonder if the pool shock is messing them up? Never did before...Probably a coincidence. It might be time to spring for a new aero cloner.
> 
> @Laughing Grass did your roots sprout?
> 
> ...


gorgeous. I’m just killing mine slowly. No real change.


One of my flowering plants is turning purple. That’s kinda cool.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 29, 2021)

I plugged my tower fan in after unplugging it accidentally about 3 days ago.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> gorgeous. I’m just killing mine slowly. No real change.
> 
> View attachment 5056176
> One of my flowering plants is turning purple. That’s kinda cool.
> View attachment 5056177


Damn, they want to root...They are all nubbed up. 

I am having trouble with my seedlings. I don't know if it's a PH thing or what...Pretty sure it's from my well water, but I also switched back to my old LED's for the veg room, because it also looks like light burn. 

The good news is my girls in flower are doing great, stacking up nicely and looking super sugary already, in about week 4.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> gorgeous. I’m just killing mine slowly. No real change.
> 
> View attachment 5056176
> One of my flowering plants is turning purple. That’s kinda cool.
> View attachment 5056177


a lot of purple in the Meltdown male, Honeybee, (*plushberry x (purple kush x gsog))*


----------



## PeatPhreak (Dec 29, 2021)

TerryTeacosy said:


> I've eaten snake, turtle, crocodile, emu, kangaroo, Witchety grubs & a host of other Aussie delicacies, as well as other items from the Indo-Pacific region.......... & even occasionally crow.
> 
> I reiterate - penis has never made the list. My question to/of you remains unanswered. Let's leave it that way, eh?


I've eaten rattlesnake, squirrel, alligator, frogs, snails, llama, wild boar, elk, deer, bear, camel, horse, goat, guinea pig, ostrich and some other odd things. Never eaten a dick. Not even an animal dick. Horse cock might be edible. I guarantee people are eating dicks right NOW somewhere in the world. Savages. All of them.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Damn, they want to root...They are all nubbed up.
> 
> I am having trouble with my seedlings. I don't know if it's a PH thing or what...Pretty sure it's from my well water, but I also switched back to my old LED's for the veg room, because it also looks like light burn.
> 
> The good news is my girls in flower are doing great, stacking up nicely and looking super sugary already, in about week 4.


I took two clones from each plant. I’m seriously considering taking one of each, dipping it in this shit and stick it in some coco. I figure it can’t get any worse than it already is.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> gorgeous. I’m just killing mine slowly. No real change.
> 
> View attachment 5056176
> One of my flowering plants is turning purple. That’s kinda cool.
> View attachment 5056177


What is your water temp?....I get best results around 80f/27c


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 29, 2021)

doublejj said:


> What is your water temp?....I get best results around 80f/27c


71 to 73 at its peak. I dunno if I could get it that warm in the winter.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 29, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> a lot of purple in the Meltdown male, Honeybee, (*plushberry x (purple kush x gsog))*


I’ve only seen pics of purple buds. It’s one of the nicer looking plants too


----------



## doublejj (Dec 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> 71 to 73 at its peak. I dunno if I could get it that warm in the winter.


I place one of these seedling heaters under my reservoir to raise temp....


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I took two clones from each plant. I’m seriously considering taking one of each, dipping it in this shit and stick it in some coco. I figure it can’t get any worse than it already is.
> 
> View attachment 5056279


That should work too. Or a rapid rooter or anything similar really. Once you figure out what works easier for you you'll be able to root anything in all the different ways.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I took two clones from each plant. I’m seriously considering taking one of each, dipping it in this shit and stick it in some coco. I figure it can’t get any worse than it already is.
> 
> View attachment 5056279


That's probably not a bad idea. 

Mine rooted slower than normal this time, but I started out with well water and then swapped it to RO when things weren't happening....which I remember is what @Aeroknow recommended. I am going do do an experimental run next with my well water and see if they will root, for future reference.

Are you keeping up with the pool shock every 3 days?

@doublejj what kind of water do you use in your cloners?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 29, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I place one of these seedling heaters under my reservoir to raise temp....
> View attachment 5056281


I have one of those kicking around I can try. I think these are three weeks old now.




DarkWeb said:


> That should work too. Or a rapid rooter or anything similar really. Once you figure out what works easier for you you'll be able to root anything in all the different ways.


I’m gonna try it and see what happens


----------



## doublejj (Dec 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That's probably not a bad idea.
> 
> Mine rooted slower than normal this time, but I started out with well water and then swapped it to RO when things weren't happening....which I remember is what @Aeroknow recommended. I am going do do an experimental run next with my well water and see if they will root, for future reference.
> 
> ...


Pool shock and Clonex...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> That's probably not a bad idea.
> 
> Mine rooted slower than normal this time, but I started out with well water and then swapped it to RO when things weren't happening....which I remember is what @Aeroknow recommended. I am going do do an experimental run next with my well water and see if they will root, for future reference.
> 
> ...


religiously. Maybe next time I could try the ro filter. I still have it


----------



## manfredo (Dec 29, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Pool shock and Clonex...
> View attachment 5056287


But do you use RO water, city water, well water?? Or doesn't it matter for you?

I use the Dip n Grow and pool shock...I didn't have luck with Clonex but it was probably me!! But RO water seems to help!


----------



## doublejj (Dec 29, 2021)

city water..


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> religiously. Maybe next time I could try the ro filter. I still have it


I would start out keeping it as simple as possible.

Just plain non PH'd tap water, no hormones, or pool shock.
Don't change the water. 14 days
Pump 24/7
T5's at about 16" above, 18/6
Don't mess with at all, only top off rez if needed

If that doesn't work 
For me, I find KLN superior to Clonex 

This has always worked for me


----------



## doublejj (Dec 29, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I would start out keeping it as simple as possible.
> 
> Just plain non PH'd tap water, no hormones, or pool shock.
> Don't change the water. 14 days
> ...


I have used KLN with good results...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 29, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I would start out keeping it as simple as possible.
> 
> Just plain non PH'd tap water, no hormones, or pool shock.
> Don't change the water. 14 days
> ...


every step that I’ve taken to simplify my grow has been a net gain. The cloner is still a mystery with everyone doing it differently.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> every step that I’ve taken to simplify my grow has been a net gain. The cloner is still a mystery with everyone doing it differently.


That's why I suggest starting out as basic as possible, no additives, and go from there.
It is, IMO the easiest most reliable cloning method once you find what works for you.


----------



## manfredo (Dec 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> every step that I’ve taken to simplify my grow has been a net gain. The cloner is still a mystery with everyone doing it differently.


It is funny how so many different growers do it differently, and so many struggled with. I know I did. Plus there are definitely other differences, like temps, humidity and water depending on location.

The directions that came with my aero cloner could have been written by BobBitchen, but for me, they turn to mush every time. I have well water with about 100 ppms, but it just doesn't grow anything great it seems. I should try it with just RO water. 

I've used @Aeroknow 's method for over a year now...and I have roots every time in a week now, and usually 100%. I picked up not trimming the fan leaves from @doublejj and that saves time. 

But yeah, you just have to keep experimenting and find what works for you, and then stick with it. The guy who originally taught me...a proclaimed "expert", had me buying all kinds of expensive crap....real expensive crap. Sometimes it would work, but not constantly. A year later, I just finished my first gallon of pool shock mix, and I still have DipNGrow left.

Man, I am so baked...Just tried out my new bubbler and it is da bomb! It has a thick titanium tip...so thick it stayed hot for 4 dabs in a row of fresh GMO....yum! The glass is not so thick though, but for $25 it's a steal...and they'll be gone soon!!



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08775KMNB/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I took two clones from each plant. I’m seriously considering taking one of each, dipping it in this shit and stick it in some coco. I figure it can’t get any worse than it already is.
> 
> View attachment 5056279


Do it


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It is funny how so many different growers do it differently, and so many struggled with. I know I did. Plus there are definitely other differences, like temps, humidity and water depending on location.
> 
> The directions that came with my aero cloner could have been written by BobBitchen, but for me, they turn to mush every time. I have well water with about 100 ppms, but it just doesn't grow anything great it seems. I should try it with just RO water.
> 
> ...


Nice! I like that little glass dish too.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> The directions that came with my aero cloner could have been written by BobBitchen,


Looks like you're using a Clone King also


----------



## manfredo (Dec 29, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Looks like you're using a Clone King also


It's an old one that I modified...And it's time to either modify it again or just buy a new one...Probably modify.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 29, 2021)

manfredo said:


> It's an old one that I modified...And it's time to either modify it again or just buy a new one...Probably modify.


I have the same model, also bought their new one, prefer the old one. Also modified, the lid.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 29, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> I have the same model, also bought their new one, prefer the old one. Also modified, the lid.


I buy the Clone King sprayer manifold and pond pumps from amazon. I don't think clone king reservoirs are big enough so I buy pucks and make a res from 50gl Home Depot storage tote. I fill with 15gl of solution. Near 100% roots


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 29, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I buy the Clone King sprayer manifold and pond pumps from amazon. I don't think clone king reservoirs are big enough so I buy pucks and make a res from 50gl Home Depot storage tote. I fill with 15gl of solution. Near 100% roots
> View attachment 5056408


I have a similar setup. 

I also built a 5gal bucket with a pump, some PVC and a few sprayers drilled in. Worked great for 7 cuts.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I have a similar setup.
> 
> I also built a 5gal bucket with a pump, some PVC and a few sprayers drilled in. Worked great for 7 cuts.


You can double or triple load each puck and make 180+ clones at a time.
I run 4 of these cloners.
different colored pucks makes keeping track of strains easier..


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 29, 2021)

doublejj said:


> You can double or triple load each puck and make 180+ clones at a time.
> I run 4 of these cloners.
> different colored pucks makes keeping track of strains easier..
> 
> View attachment 5056418View attachment 5056419View attachment 5056420


Yeah I like the different colors. 

smarter not harder


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> That's why I suggest starting out as basic as possible, no additives, and go from there.
> It is, IMO the easiest most reliable cloning method once you find what works for you.


Post fire i’m back to cloning in trays with domes of plugs.  disclaimer to follow. It’s just easier for me for lots of reasons.
I did all kinds of shit to clone but back when I really got going back yes, when i was actually aero lol i was cloning into oasis cubes because they were going into tubes just like the NOW aeroflo tubes. Just about 30yrs ago. And the only alternative we had was rockwool. Hate it for cloning. Does work good if going into dirt but def not my preferred.

I didn’t get into cloning into a cloner until like 2013/14.

oasis cubes work great in an nft or aero setup. Great way to start cuts if they’re going into a real hydro setup. By real i mean where the actual roots of the starts need to be in constant contact with liquid. Rockwool sucks for that as does the now rapid rooter style plugs.

I grow in dirt nowadays. Rapid rooter style plugs work great and they work everytime.

Disclaimer. there’s a formula of light and temp that i’ve found that even a retard(no offense to the special needs, i can be a retard to) to clone. More like dudes i’ve hooked up.

too much light is #2 bad. Too cold is prob the number one when it comes to plugs or cubes in trays. In a cloner you want the water luke warm not hot but cold sucks too, with a very sterile solution for continuous success. Shit gets root problems you’re fucked until you start over 

anyways. Cloners are bad ass but the old goto tray and domes still work great.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah I like the different colors.
> 
> smarter not harder


100%
different colors for different strains. That was always cool about rooting in cloners for sure.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 29, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Post fire i’m back to cloning in trays with domes of plugs.  disclaimer to follow. It’s just easier for me for lots of reasons.
> I did all kinds of shit to clone but back when I really got going back yes, when i was actually aero lol i was cloning into oasis cubes because they were going into tubes just like the NOW aeroflo tubes. Just about 30yrs ago. And the only alternative we had was rockwool. Hate it for cloning. Does work good if going i to dirt but not my def not my preferred.
> 
> I didn’t get into cloning into a cloner until like 2013/14.
> ...


My main reason for switching from rapid rooter's to aero was low/no maintenance when away for a few days.
I think I got roots faster with the plugs.
Now my lazy says aero..lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 29, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Post fire i’m back to cloning in trays with domes of plugs.  disclaimer to follow. It’s just easier for me for lots of reasons.
> I did all kinds of shit to clone but back when I really got going back yes, when i was actually aero lol i was cloning into oasis cubes because they were going into tubes just like the NOW aeroflo tubes. Just about 30yrs ago. And the only alternative we had was rockwool. Hate it for cloning. Does work good if going into dirt but def not my preferred.
> 
> I didn’t get into cloning into a cloner until like 2013/14.
> ...


I never done aero. But the rapid rooters work great for f&d. What was the issue you ran into? Stem stayed too wet?


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> My main reason for switching from rapid rooter's to aero was low/no maintenance when away for a few days.
> I think I got roots faster with the plugs.
> Now my lazy says aero..lol


Yeah for sure bro. But i only need to dip my tray of plugs into water once between needing to transplant. Maybe twice.
acclimating cuts from semi humid/under dome is not that big of a deal either imo. Cloners were cool. I really like to be able to move around the trays though stuff like that  kinda locked in in the big cloners


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I never done aero. But the rapid rooters work great for f&d. What was the issue you ran into? Stem stayed too wet?


Yup. If you are flooding into perlite or say hydroton, the flood level at first needs to be dangerously close to the bottom of the plugs can def end up a problem. Once you can drop the riser zero problem but they stay too wet at first imo


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 29, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Yup. If you are flooding into perlie or say hydroton, the flood level at first needs to be dangerously close to the bottom of the plugs can def end up a problem. When you can drop the riser zero problem.


Yeah I always ran the level to just under the plug. 

Ever use a water Bell?


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2021)

i dunno what a water bell is lol. What is it?


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2021)

Hey. It snowed up on titty mountain  titty mountain is not that high in elevation.


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Hey. It snowed up on titty mountain  titty mountain is not that high in elevation.
> View attachment 5056435


Weather on the news said down to 1200 ft.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 29, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> i dunno what a water bell is lol. What is it?


It's in storage and I don't have a picture. But I took a length of PVC that fits wide over the drain. This way there's enough water flow. Then cap the top.....and put slits at a 90° at different heights. Tape off from the top to the level you want the water to stay at. I used it a few times a long time ago.

Every cycle it totally floods to the level of your drain then siphons off to the level you tape to. I guess the idea is for the actual flood and a lot of water for the roots that hang low. The actual flood and drain is good for O2 exchange at the root.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> Weather on the news said down to 1200 ft.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> Weather on the news said down to 1200 ft.


My daughter could be without power for a week. Grass valley and nevada city is a fuckin mess!
My ex is in nevada city. No generator no nothing. What a tard. I went up there today bringing her a gen and some gas.
I was like listen. You live up here you gotta be on standby with a generator. A kerosine heater shit like that. Wtf you thinking. Jesus

if she didn’t ditch bigdaddy well,










Enough said i guess






bigdadd to the rescue though


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> My daughter could be without power for a week. Grass valley and nevada city is a fuckin mess!
> My ex is in nevada city. No generator no nothing. What a tard. I went up there today bringing her a gen and some gas.
> I was like listen. You live up here you gotta be on standby with a generator. A kerosine heater shit like that. Wtf you thinking. Jesus
> 
> ...


No woodstove?


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> Can't do kerosene in the house though. No woodstove?


No wood lmao
At least she has city water lol.
I had to remind my kid you can flush the toilets by pouring water into the bowl lmao. They got 2 garbage cans full of nutes to use. The grow is a whole nother story . Their generator isn’t back feeding the panel so no power to the well.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2021)

If this winter keeps up we’re looking at one hell of a normal summer fishing wise


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> No wood lmao
> At least she has city water lol.
> I had to remind my kid you can flush the toilets by pouring water into the bowl lmao. Their generator isn’t back feeding the panel so no power to the well


I edited my post, I guess you can use kerosene in the house. I'd want a monoxide alarm using that though. Up on the hill my MIL would melt snow on the woodstove for baths and flushing the toilet.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> I edited my post, I guess you can use kerosene in the house. I'd want a monoxide alarm using that though. Up on the hill my MIL would melt snow on the woodstove for baths and flushing the toilet.


I grew up in the Santa cruz mountains. We had a kersosine heater going all the time. It seemed like power went out all the time back then during the winter.
Single mom. We had a fireplace that was converted to a fake ass gas fireplace.

we didn’t die so i think it still works lol


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> If this winter keeps up we’re looking at one hell of a normal summer fishing wise


I read we are at 50% of the snowfall for the whole season.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2021)

Not to mention we might be spared from another brutal fire season. 
but then it wont rain much the next year and then all the growth will make for another fucking horrible fire season. Hope i’m wrong


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> I read we are at 50% of the snowfall for the whole season.


Record snowfall for a december in the sierras


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2021)

I was only at like 2200ft in paradise. Kinda still considered lower paradise.
It only fucking snowed twice where i was at while i lived there. 2011-2018.
It fucking snowed every god damn winter at that same elevation everytime i’d go up there before. I lived about one block from where my mom lived for 15 yrs. It would snow on christmas every year back then


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 29, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> No wood lmao
> At least she has city water lol.
> I had to remind my kid you can flush the toilets by pouring water into the bowl lmao. They got 2 garbage cans full of nutes to use. The grow is a whole nother story . Their generator isn’t back feeding the panel so no power to the well.


We took out the cistern....see the black hose?


Pex'd it and it comes from the stream a bunch of feet away (easy 60') I had no idea it still had water to it. The cistern wasn't used as long as we've been here. House has had a real well since at least '89. 


Always have water......not drinking it but I can take a crap lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> We took out the cistern....see the black hose?
> View attachment 5056448
> 
> Pex'd it and it comes from the stream a bunch of feet away (easy 60') I had no idea it still had water to it. The cistern wasn't used as long as we've been here. House has had a real well since at least '89.
> ...


Dang. I hate to say it but you should have went with type “A” pex. . Uponor is way better than the crimp stuff. Oh well. You’ll be alright though


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I was only at like 2200ft in paradise. Kinda still considered lower paradise.
> It only fucking snowed twice where i was at while i lived there. 2011-2018.
> It fucking snowed every god damn winter at that same elevation everytime i’d go up there before. I lived about one block from where my mom lived for 15 yrs. It would snow on christmas every year back then


I've seen pics from the MIL's house from years ago where they had to tunnel out of the house to get out. It was up to roof level. I think the lake holds a lot of heat and keeps it warmer now, plus that global warming thingy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 29, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Dang. I hate to say it but you should have went with type “A” pex. . Uponor is way better than the crimp stuff. Oh well. You’ll be alright though


I did it with what I found really quick.......didn't know it still had water to it  lol

It's a syphon.....if you raise it, it slows and stops.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 29, 2021)

Our solar well on the farm will always work (as long as they brush the snow off the solar panels). we have 5,000gl of water storage tanks up on the hill and the farm is gravity fed so we are ok even if the pump don't run for a while. we don't need external power source to make water. Although the well ran low 2 years ago and we had to have water delivered, at $250 for 5,000gl. but it's a long bumpy road out to the farm so i don't blame them for the price, they drove up there & pumped it right into the tank.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> I've seen pics from the MIL's house from years ago where they had to tunnel out of the house to get out. It was up to roof level. I think the lake holds a lot of heat and keeps it warmer now, plus that global warming thingy.


Absolutely nothing to do with climate change.

hey. I just spent christmas with a bunch of “believers” born again lames.
I tried. And i tried to understand the way they can still say that climate change isn’t man made. I love talking politics to them. My favorite is what party do you think jesus would back if he was alive today. But dems kill babies. My dad is the worst! Almost all his kids lost their homes to a fire and he’s still fighting it. Crazy. 

Oh my fucking god it’s like talking to people who think santa clause is real.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Our solar well on the farm will always work (as long as they brush the snow off the solar panels). we have 5,000gl of water storage tanks up on the hill and the farm is gravity fed so we are ok even if the pump don't run for a while. we don't need external power source to make water. Although the well ran low 2 years ago and we had to have water delivered, at $250 for 5,000gl. but it's a long bumpy road out to the farm so i don't blame them for the price, they drove up there & pumped it right into the tank.


Nice bro!
I got 24 panels now. I can pull 2000 watts from it during the day if the grid goes down. Kinda lame but i’ll be damned if i buy a battery back up right now. Def gonna wait on that.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## CatHedral (Dec 29, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Nice bro!
> I got 24 panels now. I can pull 2000 watts from it during the day if the grid goes down. Kinda lame but i’ll be damned if i buy a battery back up right now. Def gonna wait on that.


I’m imagining a subculture of folks waiting to hear of a junked Tesla and scoring 80 kWh for bubkes.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2021)

Raised catholic to senior high school. My mom let me smoke weed. Grow it in her house. Tripped on lsd with her the first time my freshman year but we HAD to go to church and ccd, etc. my grandpa was a very devout carholic. And then every fucking summer i spent down south with my crazy part of the family. A whole nother level of crazy.
#fuckingjesuschrist

i had to say about 10 times to my brother in law down there. Dude. I’m not even agnostic. I’m straight up atheist. Woops

mother fuckers tried and tried to save me when i was a kid. Lmao


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 29, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Raised catholic to senior high school. My mom let me smoke weed. Grow it in her house. Tripped on lsd with her the first time my freshman year but we HAD to go to church and ccd, etc. my grandpa was a very devout carholic. And then every fucking summer i spent down south with my crazy part of the family. A whole nother level of crazy.
> #fuckingjesuschrist


I got thrown out of 3 different catholic schools by 6th grade  

Don't know if jesus likes me lol


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2021)

I was raised Methodist. Hurry up and finish preaching so we can do the pot luck.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I got thrown out of 3 different catholic schools by 6th grade
> 
> Don't know if jesus likes me lol


Never had to do catholic school. That must have sucked bro


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> I was raised Methodist. Hurry up and finish preaching so we can do the pot luck.


Ok so you know my name and shit. My dad Was methosdist and converted to a nondenominational church. Bunch of fucking crazies man.
My mom bailed them crazy mother fuckers in 74 when i was 1. and moved up north


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2021)

@curious2garden
Just wondering. Why was i born in a catholic hospital when my dad was a different chreeeeestion?
Did you give birth in that same hospital because of church?
Just curious


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 29, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Never had to do catholic school. That must have sucked bro


Public school didn't like me much.......that's how I ended up in a tech school. It worked out fine lol got in trouble there too for making darts and knives


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> @curious2garden
> Just wondering. Why was i born in a catholic hospital when my dad was a different chreeeeestion?
> Did you give birth in that same hospital because of church?
> Just curious


Catholics are christians, anyway I gave birth there because that's where my OB had privileges. Although coming all the way down here and not saying hi I'm not sure I should talk to you


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I got thrown out of 3 different catholic schools by 6th grade
> 
> Don't know if jesus likes me lol


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2021)

Deserts suck.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> Deserts suck.


But desserts are ok.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Catholics are christians, anyway I gave birth there because that's where my OB had privileges. Although coming all the way down here and not saying hi I'm not sure I should talk to you


Oh i know about the catholicism is christian but not the other way back. It was the quickest trip we’ve ever made down there. I’m so sorry you know i love you


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2021)

raratt said:


> Deserts suck.


They blow.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 29, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh i know about the catholicism is christian but not the other way back. It was the quickest trip we’ve ever made down there. I’m so sorry you know i love you


Probably could of got a fresh dab


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Catholics are christians, anyway I gave birth there because that's where my OB had privileges. Although coming all the way down here and not saying hi I'm not sure I should talk to you


We lived in irvine not even sure why i was born in there. My 2 older siblings were born in long beach? I don’t get it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 29, 2021)

Woh almost grabbed this instead of my beer lol 


Pretty tasty, not hot but definitely not beer


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2021)

I changed the wall color on the two bathrooms. Gotta pick up the paint tomorrow. Paint, cutting in the ceilings, them i’ll be sticking some tile flooring


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> We lived in irvine not even sure why i was born in there. My 2 older siblings were born in long beach? I don’t get it.


The vagaries of privileges?


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> The vagaries of privileges?


Ok. Could be. Maybe my grandpa made my momma go there? I dont know. Sounds good. Lol

when you went there was it the closest?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Ok. Could be. Maybe my grandpa made my momma go there? I dont know. Sounds good. Lol
> 
> when you went there was it the closest?


Oh good gawd no, it was where my OB practiced. He was allegedly an experienced and good guy. Knowing what I know now he should have been sued for malpractice but oh well it was the '70s.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2021)

We had our kid at home. My mom thought we were fucking nuts, especially my now ex.

aero was 20yr old. I got thrown in rightwhen my kid was crowning. Totally unexpected. I caught that little girl. Pretty cool shit.
Went to mid wife? Classes not lamanz?


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2021)

Shit! I’ve totally went past my monthly allotted postings. See you guys next year. Love ya. Happy new year’s everybody!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> We had our kid at home. My mom thought we were fucking nuts, especially my now ex.
> 
> aero was 20yr old. I got thrown in rightwhen my kid was crowning. Totally unexpected. I caught that little girl. Pretty cool shit.
> Went to mid wife? Classes not lamanz?


After experiencing modern medicine I had my last two at home.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 29, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> After experiencing modern medicine I had my last two at home.


I'm happy we where at the hospital. I may have lost both of them......wife and daughter.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 29, 2021)

Setup a 2x4 grow tent in my kitchen not much else, smoked a bunch of weed.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 29, 2021)

pge just called, power to be turned back on Jan 5 by 10pm


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 29, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 5056521
> pge just called, power to be turned back on Jan 5 by 10pm


Omg dude


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 29, 2021)

You have a generator and supplies?


----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 30, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 5056521
> pge just called, power to be turned back on Jan 5 by 10pm


That sucks hard, hope you’re kit out to handle it. that looks(well lovely actually, snows quite pretty) but like a giant pain in the ass. Stay warm


----------



## hillbill (Dec 30, 2021)

Been through ice storms and heavy snow in steep country, the ice took down 1500 poles in this county alone. Be patient and safe.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 30, 2021)

Well shit. According to my calculations i have only 2 more posts i can post this year without thinking you guys will think of me as some crazy. My last one will be even more epic i promise


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 30, 2021)

Just kidding.
This is a pic out my daughters driveway. Broken polls and lines down everywhere. Gonna be at least a week pge dude said .


----------



## hillbill (Dec 31, 2021)

Fed the dogs and took em out to shit, 100 full knee bends, put LuLu in paper bag for further drying. Vaping some Sleeskunk f2 in my really old Vapor Genie Aluminum. Now up potting 2Exodus Cheese and 2 The Church fems in veg.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 31, 2021)

Felt a little taste of old man winters grip and pulled the covers up and in .


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 5057227Just kidding.
> This is a pic out my daughters driveway. Broken polls and lines down everywhere. Gonna be at least a week pge dude said .


They have been saying the oak's are the trees that did most of the damage. It's a little strange because they don't have any leaves now. Could be they soaked up the heavy rain we had so they can't handle the extra weight. Should be plenty of firewood available next year.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 31, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Well shit. According to my calculations i have only 2 more posts i can post this year without thinking you guys will think of me as some crazy. My last one will be even more epic i promise


Too late


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 31, 2021)

I reinstalled windows on this POS again. I'm going to have to store all my pictures on something else and do a complete clean slate reinstall I think.

I nearly chunked it out in the yard and took a sledgehammer to it this morning. It was stuck at 88% installed for 4 hours straight.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> They have been saying the oak's are the trees that did most of the damage. It's a little strange because they don't have any leaves now. Could be they soaked up the heavy rain we had so they can't handle the extra weight. Should be plenty of firewood available next year.


I have a giant oak tree growing out of the front of my house, it covers the entire roof.

In the 40 years we’ve had this house, 2 of the 3 oak trees on our property have fallen. One crushed a laborers truck on our neighbors property. The other one fell on the neighbors garage about ten years before.

But California says we aren’t allowed to cut them, by law. So I live under constant threat of being smooshed


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2021)

I have one behind my back fence where my fire pit is. It's the reason I had to move my veggie garden to the other side of the yard because of the shade. It isn't close enough to damage the house though. I had an ash tree that was blown over after a bunch of rain once, but it barely touched the neighbors roof. I cut it up for firewood, but that stuff is acrid when you burn it.


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 31, 2021)

I could live without week long power outages, but I really want some snow. It's like 60 degrees outside and we're almost into January.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> I have one behind my back fence where my fire pit is. It's the reason I had to move my veggie garden to the other side of the yard because of the shade. It isn't close enough to damage the house though. I had an ash tree that was blown over after a bunch of rain once, but it barely touched the neighbors roof. I cut it up for firewood, but that stuff is acrid when you burn it.


I burn a bunch of ash, guess I never noticed that.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> I burn a bunch of ash, guess I never noticed that.


I just burn trees into ash. In a series of tiny fires…


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 31, 2021)

Metasynth said:


> I just burn trees into ash. In a series of tiny fires…


You must start with ash trees.


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## hillbill (Dec 31, 2021)

Got an acre that butts up to a “Green Area” of no development and hilly. Looking out my back window, ther must be hundreds of hardwoods and looking over the tops of big Walnuts and Oaks a couple hundred feet down the hollow. Constantly amazed how much trash comes out of trees like branches, flowers and pollen strings, bird and bug shit, sticky sap etc.
I blew a foot or more of leaves off the back deck 3 times since Thanksgiving.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 31, 2021)

hillbill said:


> I blew a foot


Oh friend, there is better blowing.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 31, 2021)

Leaves, leaves ,......a foot of huge Oak Leaves.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 31, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Leaves, leaves ,......a foot of huge Oak Leaves.


Shows you how wrong one can be. I thought snow.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> They have been saying the oak's are the trees that did most of the damage. It's a little strange because they don't have any leaves now. Could be they soaked up the heavy rain we had so they can't handle the extra weight. Should be plenty of firewood available next year.


Oaks are shallow rooted but spread wide laterally.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 31, 2021)

Many White Oak retain brown leaves through the Winter, until they are pushed off in Early Spring by new growth. Those will drag power lines. So will those dead limbs that oaks hold for years.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 31, 2021)

I would imagine our prolonged drought had something to do with the oaks crashing down onto lines once they got some decent snow on them.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 31, 2021)

I should have taken a picture but after a crazy windy storm we got a few weeks back, i went up to my old property in paradise to find and dig up the septic lids. On the way up lots of the trees still standing post fire were broken on the ground. Snapped in half. As if it wasn’t bad enough lol

That night it felt like a nonstop 6.5 earthquake in my trailer. I remember it well.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 31, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I would imagine our prolonged drought had something to do with the oaks crashing down onto lines once they got some decent snow on them.


I have heard Canadians on the topic. This is two entire levels less.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 31, 2021)

Dont you just fucking hate getting done completely painting the bathrooms just to repaint them again because the colors just didn’t work. Wtf is the matter with me!
Now i can finally get ready for tile! Doing the linear shower drain and pan in right now

The other color looked like puke next to the vanities


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 31, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I have heard Canadians on the topic. This is two entire levels less.


Beatles are fucking destroying trees because the drought too. Making trees weak as fuck


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 31, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Dont you just fucking hate getting done completely painting the bathrooms just to repaint them again because the colors just didn’t work. Wtf is the matter with me!
> Now i can finally get ready for tile! Doing the linear shower drain and pan in right now
> View attachment 5057721View attachment 5057722
> The other color looked like puke next to the vanities


Now I must know the colors you have puked.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 31, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Beatles are fucking destroying trees because the drought too. Making trees weak as fuck


Stones aren’t blameless, and don’t get me started on the Door industry


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 31, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Now I must know the colors you have puked.


These are the two main colors i puked out for the interior.

Most of the cabinets are the repose and the walls are dorian. Worked killer
The bathroom vanities have a different color.
I fixed the problem by putting that repose on the walls of the bathrooms. All good now  
This is the kitchen which btw, just shot the door fronts today. So they’re finally fucking done. The island is next


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 31, 2021)

Bark Beetle Information - Ready for Wildfire







www.readyforwildfire.org


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 31, 2021)

What do you guys think of the color be honest.
Theres another vanity to the left with a makeup drawer in the middle. It’s what i’ve always wanted a makeup table. Can’t wait to use it 

To the right will be the freestanding tub. I really cant wait for that. No joke


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 31, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> These are the two main colors i puked out for the interior.
> View attachment 5057723
> Most of the cabinets are the repose and the walls are dorian. Worked killer
> The bathroom vanities have a different color.
> ...


I don’t think the Dorian Gray will age well


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 31, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> What do you guys think of the color be honest.
> Theres another vanity to the left with a makeup drawer in the middle. It’s what i’ve always wanted a makeup table. Can’t wait to use it
> View attachment 5057734
> To the right will be the freestanding tub. I really cant wait for that. No joke


LOL did you just puff one? Or is that sheetrock dust  

I can smell it....oh wait that's me


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 31, 2021)

I think it looks good.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 31, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I don’t think the Dorian Gray will age well


You mean will look like shit with time or it’s going to be out of style soon?
Everything i’m doing which is mostly craftsmen style should age well. I don’t feel i’ve painted some crazy colors. ?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 31, 2021)

Wife and I rode 500 kilometers in 8 days completing the Rapha Festive 500 challenge.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 31, 2021)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL did you just puff one? Or is that sheetrock dust
> 
> I can smell it....oh wait that's me


I’m high as fuck right now off paint fumes bro


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 31, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> You mean will look like shit with time or it’s going to be out of style soon?
> Everything i’m doing which is mostly craftsmen style should age well. I don’t feel i’ve painted some crazy colors. ?


Sorry. Have you heard of the picture of Dorian Gray? It was a painting that aged in place of the painted.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 31, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Sorry. Have you heard of the picture of Dorian Gray? It was a painting that aged in place of the painted.


Lmao. Gotcha!


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> a makeup table


I don't think it will help bro.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> I don't think it will help bro.


Cosmetology has made mighty strides.


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> What do you guys think of the color be honest.
> Theres another vanity to the left with a makeup drawer in the middle. It’s what i’ve always wanted a makeup table. Can’t wait to use it
> View attachment 5057734
> To the right will be the freestanding tub. I really cant wait for that. No joke


I'm probably looking for something similar for my kitchen with the gray cabinets, I need to keep it light though.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 31, 2021)

The freestanding tub i picked out is still at least 2 more weeks out. Gotta have that here to rough in then i can membrane and tile the master floor.

Delays, delays, delays………….


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> I'm probably looking for something similar for my kitchen with the gray cabinets, I need to keep it light though.


The Navy nailed it


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> I don't think it will help bro.


Not even for me being the clown i am?


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 31, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Not even for me being the clown i am?


let them wear cake


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Not even for me being the clown i am?


OK, as long as you stay away from the mascara...


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 31, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> The Navy nailed it


That repose is fucking killer.
Do yourself a favor and go into sherman williams. Look at the repose color they got some 6x6 stickers of it you can buy and bring home. That color group is hot right now for sure.
You can then have HD tint their shitty behr in that color. 
i meant to tag raratt


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 31, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> That repose is fucking killer.
> Do yourself a favor and go into sherman williams. Look at the repose color they got some 6x6 stickers of it you can buy and bring home. That color group is hot right now for sure.
> You can then have HD tint their shitty behr in that color.


Kelly-Moore loyalist


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> OK, as long as you stay away from the mascara...


Do you remember the size of the master bath walk in closet? Like i need that lmao.
I’m building this so when i sell the woman will get all moist from the kitchen and walk in. The guy will cream his pants with the 2000sqft 12’ tall wall shop


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 31, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Kelly-Moore loyalist


My sister was a painting contractor. She’s got an account there


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 31, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> moist
> 
> cream


I like your sense of humors.


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## CatHedral (Dec 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5057740


I do not understand the fashions of our children.


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> 2000sqft 10’ tall wall shop


I might have had a bit of a chubby when I saw it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 31, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> That repose is fucking killer.
> Do yourself a favor and go into sherman williams. Look at the repose color they got some 6x6 stickers of it you can buy and bring home. That color group is hot right now for sure.
> You can then have HD tint their shitty behr in that color.


No really though bro.
I went from that dorian to the repose in one coat this morning. Only like $45/gal. Not much more than behr. And you’d most likely need two coats with the behr


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> No really though bro.
> I went from that dorian to the repose in one coat this morning. Only like $45/gal. Not much more than behr. And you’d most likely need two coats with the behr
> View attachment 5057745View attachment 5057746


My wife and daughter painted the kitchen with some salmon colored paint. It was actually an improvement over the YELLOW that was in there. That shit was bright.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> My wife and daughter painted the kitchen with some salmon colored paint. It was actually an improvement over the YELLOW that was in there. That shit was bright.


Do you still have the diarrhea green colored shag carpet? Lol.
We had that in Ben lomand when i was a little one


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> My wife and daughter painted the kitchen with some salmon colored paint. It was actually an improvement over the YELLOW that was in there. That shit was bright.


Imagine walking into a kitchen painted a vaguely fluorescent pistachio. “You should a seen what it was!”


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 31, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Imagine walking into a kitchen painted a vaguely fluorescent pistachio. “You should a seen what it was!”


I think i lost all the pics of before and after of the Paradise house I COMPLETELY remodeled. It was the absolute worst of the early 70’s before


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 31, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I think i lost all the pics of before and after of the Paradise house I COMPLETELY remodeled. It was the absolutely worst of the early 70’s before


Avocado.
Harvest Gold.
Ours was Coffee.
retch


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Do you still have the diarrhea green colored shag carpet? Lol.
> We had that in Ben lomand when i was a little one


This is a mid 80's house, they graduated to a low pile tan wall to wall. Our bedroom is the only place it is still in. I have cork laminate for in there, just haven't gotten around to tearing down the captains bed to install it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> This is a mid 80's house, they graduated to a low pile tan wall to wall. Our bedroom is the only place it is still in. I have cork laminate for in there, just haven't gotten around to tearing down the captains bed to install it.


Oh i know. You just told me that the other day lol


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh i know. You just told me that the other day lol


I can't remember what I had for dinner two nights ago, so it isn't surprising.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 31, 2021)

It was a good house. I completely remodeled this fucker. This pic was was right after i stuccoed the exterior right after i bought it

And then

Good thing I completely remodeled the joint lol


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 31, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> It was a good house. I completely remodeled this fucker. This pic was was right after i stuccoed the exterior right after i bought it
> View attachment 5057753
> And then
> View attachment 5057754
> Good thing I completely remodeled the joint lol


Did it cost a lot to remove the fucking chevrons?


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> It was a good house. I completely remodeled this fucker. This pic was was right after i stuccoed the exterior right after i bought it
> View attachment 5057753
> And then
> View attachment 5057754
> Good thing I completely remodeled the joint lol


I'm just amazed the fire didn't go up into De Sable and burn down the house I helped build. It got close to Stirling where my MIL lived, but they stopped it.


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Did it cost a lot to remove the fucking chevrons?


They're just sowed on.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 31, 2021)

Blue Wizard said:


> I reinstalled windows on this POS again. I'm going to have to store all my pictures on something else and do a complete clean slate reinstall I think.
> 
> I nearly chunked it out in the yard and took a sledgehammer to it this morning. It was stuck at 88% installed for 4 hours straight.


Have you considered running Linux on it?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 31, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> These are the two main colors i puked out for the interior.
> View attachment 5057723
> Most of the cabinets are the repose and the walls are dorian. Worked killer
> The bathroom vanities have a different color.
> ...


Damn that's beautiful Aero!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 31, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> What do you guys think of the color be honest.
> Theres another vanity to the left with a makeup drawer in the middle. It’s what i’ve always wanted a makeup table. Can’t wait to use it
> View attachment 5057734
> To the right will be the freestanding tub. I really cant wait for that. No joke


I think you have great color sense, matching foundation should be easy for you


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Damn that's beautiful Aero!


Thank you so much. Much appreciated.

i’m just a bachelor picking colors again.
I’ve actually picked up chicks when i was younger at tile stores, furniture stores, with the old pick up line “i’m single now I know how to build but seriously suck at picking colors and decor”
Fast forward to 48yr old me. I’m no burt reynolds(anymore  )but god damn it’s like there’s no hotties i run into anymore in that situation especially around here.

i had to get my ex here to give me advice! 

i always tell people when i’m doing work for them. DO NOT ask me my advice for color of materials i’m installing that will work for you because i suck. But this has been a journey no kidding picking colors and other shit this time for sure. Picking it all out exterior and interior on a complete new build i’ve never had to do before.
I felt like i was close with the window covering chick. But that was a no no


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 31, 2021)

Just ended 2021 on this build cutting in the half bath wall to ceiling
So i can just roll it out tomorrow morning. I’m fucking tired. Good night everybody. Happy new year


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 31, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I think i lost all the pics of before and after of the Paradise house I COMPLETELY remodeled. It was the absolute worst of the early 70’s before


We had orange carpet in this place lol


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> no hotties i run into anymore in that situation especially around here.


Try Lincoln or Roseville.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> Try Lincoln or Roseville.


I picked out my floor tile in the rocklin floor and decor.





nothing magical happened.


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> I picked out my floor tile in the rocklin floor and decor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen some hotties in Home Depot in Lincoln, same with Lowes, not sure if they were up for some slap and tickle.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 31, 2021)

raratt said:


> I've seen some hotties in Home Depot in Lincoln, same with Lowes, not sure if they were up for some slap and tickle.


I’ve been thinking I need to hang out at or near the hospitals. Nurses make the best companions plus they make bank 

or, i could pretend to be a chreeeeestian for a second and go to church for a minute. Prob meet a good chick there. And then surprise! I’m not down with jesus anymore lmao


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Dec 31, 2021)

Yesterday I installed the firmware update in my Mazda to 70.0.0.335. Today I took apart the dash and center console and installed the media unit with the USB that's compatible with Carplay, four hours later and I got it working and didn't have any parts left over other than the communications hub I replaced.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 31, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Have you considered running Linux on it?


I completely wipe everything off, and installed windows 10 again. It took all damn day to do it lol.

It had to repair the C: drive apparently and I don't know what the deal was but windows looks way different now than it did. It's supposedly the same version I was running too, I have no idea.

I just know it's actually running and not freezing up for several minutes at a time like it was.


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Dec 31, 2021)

Achieved SFA today - 39C yesterday (worked on the house build from 6am until after 1pm & then pulled the pin).

Overnight low of 25C & fuck-all sleep.

37C today & decided that discretion was the better part of valour, precariously balanced on top of a 12' ladder & cramping.
Current temperature on the slab is 48C.

With age comes wisdom......& an excuse to drink beer instead

That said, I do have a CBN-heavy project in mind with some years-old gear I completely forgot I had stashed-away in what the Mrs calls "The Naughty-Corner"


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 1, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Stones aren’t blameless, and don’t get me started on the Door industry


It’s all Yoko Ono’s fault!


----------



## hillbill (Jan 1, 2022)

I most always have parts left when I “complete” projects!
But I raised a Project Manager for a major corporation.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 1, 2022)

Greys and Dirty Whites, boring, give this old hippie some fucking color!


----------



## JonathanT (Jan 1, 2022)

Carpet installed in the living room. Time to start moving in.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 1, 2022)

Undertook and completed major , ball-busting project !


----------



## raratt (Jan 2, 2022)

I tried to replace the EVAP pump on the truck, it is still throwing a code. I did everything I could think of the disconnect the connector on it and I can't budge it. I guess it's going to the shop to do a 10 minute job.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> I tried to replace the EVAP pump on the truck, it is still throwing a code. I did everything I could think of the disconnect the connector on it and I can't budge it. I guess it's going to the shop to do a 10 minute job.


Did the computer reset? Just like clearing a code or disconnecting the battery. Run it for a few days.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 2, 2022)

Just now found my mother-fucking , son-of-a-bitching glasses......looking all fucking day ! The fuckers were hiding in a pile of fucking trim.........


----------



## raratt (Jan 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Did the computer reset? Just like clearing a code or disconnecting the battery. Run it for a few days.


Yes, I reset it with my scanner. They found no leaks and said it might be the pump, which is why I tried to replace it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> Yes, I reset it with my scanner. They found no leaks and said it might be the pump, which is why I tried to replace it.


It might take some time to have everything sync up again. I had a jeep that I put a battery disconnect in and every time I went to get it inspected I'd have to drive it about 150 miles for everything to work together again so the inspection scanned correct. If you plug your scanner back in.....does it say "not ready" for anything?


----------



## raratt (Jan 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It might take some time to have everything sync up again. I had a jeep that I put a battery disconnect in and every time I went to get it inspected I'd have to drive it about 150 miles for everything to work together again so the inspection scanned correct. If you plug your scanner back in.....does it say "not ready" for anything?


It shows a code after setting the sensors.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 2, 2022)

Both of my rides have expired inspection stickers because i have been too lazy to take them in...Plus my favorite shop quit doing them so I have to find a new place


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Both of my rides have expired inspection stickers because i have been too lazy to take them in...Plus my favorite shop quit doing them so I have to find a new place


Same boat.



raratt said:


> It shows a code after setting the sensors.


Damn maybe a connection?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 3, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Damn maybe a connection?


I see what you did there.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 3, 2022)

Breakfast, then an icy ride to the coast for work. I'll see if I can get some shots of port.
Tides are 2 ft higher today, that time of the month.

Swedish pancakes again, with strawberry cranberry filling. Just the right balance of tartness.
I think I got some gooseberry preserves I'll try next.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 3, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Breakfast, then an icy ride to the coast for work. I'll see if I can get some shots of port.
> Tides are 2 ft higher today, that time of the month.
> 
> Swedish pancakes again, with strawberry cranberry filling. Just the right balance of tartness.
> ...


Aren't gooseberry or lingonberry the default go to? I have no idea, really.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 3, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Aren't gooseberry or lingonberry the default go to? I have no idea, really.


I grew up calling them Norwegian pancakes. There's many different recipes of the same/similar pancake. It was the first simple recipe I learned when I was very young. Can't tell you how many times I came home from school and made those as a kid.

1 cup of milk
1 cup of flour
1 egg

Ratios milk to flour can be changed amount of eggs.....vanilla.....lots of variations. But that's the simple recipe.


----------



## raratt (Jan 3, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> gooseberry


Western gooseberries have long spines on them, eastern have a smooth skin. I used to bring some back to my MIL when we were hunting, those and pine nuts. Had to fight the squirrels for the pine nuts...lol.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 3, 2022)

I always made sure that I brought back a couple of gallons of Low Bush Cranberries when moose hunting in the mountains.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> Western gooseberries have long spines on them, eastern have a smooth skin. I used to bring some back to my MIL when we were hunting, those and pine nuts. Had to fight the squirrels for the pine nuts...lol.


I used to eat pine nuts a lot when I was hiking, always stayed away from berries.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 3, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I always made sure that I brought back a couple of gallons of Low Bush Cranberries when moose hunting in the mountains.
> 
> View attachment 5059602


Ever try the wintergreen berries? Leaf size and smaller fruit to differentiate from lingonberries, plus mint.


----------



## raratt (Jan 3, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I used to eat pine nuts a lot when I was hiking, always stayed away from berries.


Blackberries grow wild around here also. I always have a problem with them disappearing. I can pick a gallon of them and somehow only end up with a quart in the bucket.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 3, 2022)

Got to the harbor today, always a new ship. Looks like salt today.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 4, 2022)

Planted 4 sprouted Bodhi Babylon Buster after 110 full Knee bends after taking 2 Wiener Dogs out to poop in the dark.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 4, 2022)

It's an ice cold day, so I went and got 40 lb of ice and I'm making bubble hash! But first I had to press a little rosin to get me in the mood.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> It's an ice cold day, so I went and got 40 lb of ice and I'm making bubble hash! But first I had to press a little rosin to get me in the mood.View attachment 5060286View attachment 5060287View attachment 5060288


Are you planning on pressing the bubble hash? @DarkWeb's rosin from bubble looked pretty good!

I had the same bag set.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> It's an ice cold day, so I went and got 40 lb of ice and I'm making bubble hash! But first I had to press a little rosin to get me in the mood.View attachment 5060286View attachment 5060287View attachment 5060288


Nice. Are you going to press the hash?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you planning on pressing the bubble hash? @DarkWeb's rosin from bubble looked pretty good!
> 
> I had the same bag set.


It's ashame you threw yours out. I found out you can clean the screens with isopropyl.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice. Are you going to press the hash?


too slow mojo


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 4, 2022)

I put this tent together entirely without the use of violence


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's ashame you threw yours out. I found out you can clean the screens with isopropyl.


never should have admitted I threw them out.  I have a $100 Amazon gift card and nothing to spend it on.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> never should have admitted I threw them out.  I have a $100 Amazon gift card and nothing to spend it on.


Well now you have something to buy. Thanks for reminding me I found a $100 visa gc and got another $50 for Christmas this year.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Well now you have something to buy. Thanks for reminding me I found a $100 visa gc and got another $50 for Christmas this year.


What are you buying? 

The only downside I see is the strain I'm growing right now. Meltdown has so few sugar leaves, it's mainly bud. Good problem to have lol. Last harvest I ended up with a half ziplock bag of trim, maybe a couple ounces at most.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> What are you buying?
> 
> The only downside I see is the strain I'm growing right now. Meltdown has so few sugar leaves, it's mainly bud. Good problem to have lol. Last harvest I ended up with a half ziplock bag of trim, maybe a couple ounces at most.


Why limit it to just trim? Buds work great  
Even before the press, if I wanted to do a hash run it all goes in.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Why limit it to just trim? Buds work great
> Even before the press, if I wanted to do a hash run it all goes in.


I dunno seems so wasteful to use bud. Trim is like free hash. Pressing bud still feels very wasteful but I'm lovin' the rosin.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 4, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Planted 4 sprouted Bodhi Babylon Buster after 110 full Knee bends after taking 2 Wiener Dogs out to poop in the dark.


Pics of the weiner dogs?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 4, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I put this tent together entirely without the use of violence
> 
> View attachment 5060289


Who jizzed on your front tent flap?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I dunno seems so wasteful to use bud. Trim is like free hash. Pressing bud still feels very wasteful but I'm lovin' the rosin.


It depends on the goal. You want rosin.......press it all. You want bud and use the leftovers for hash that's cool too.

You also don't need to trim much if you do bubble hash and press everything.


I pressed a bud the other day and yeah it definitely feels like you aren't getting much. Bubble is totally different.......it's satisfying to see that much come out.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 4, 2022)

Not sure. I might have (nonviolently) stomped on it...Assembling in a room about twice the size of the tent was not ideal.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 4, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Not sure. I might have (nonviolently) stomped on it...Assembling in a room about twice the size of the tent was not ideal.


Shouldn't stomp on shit with your penis! Accidental jizzings are usually easy to avoid.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Not sure. I might have (nonviolently) stomped on it...Assembling in a room about twice the size of the tent was not ideal.


It doesn't look like there's much room above it either.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Shouldn't stomp on shit with your penis! Accidental jizzings are usually easy to avoid.


Happy now?
Now I've done 2 things today.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 4, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Happy now?
> Now I've done 2 things today.
> 
> View attachment 5060317


Actually no, I was having a lot more fun discussing your tent ‘decorations’, sniff, but don’t worry I’ll muddle through


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It depends on the goal. You want rosin.......press it all. You want bud and use the leftovers for hash that's cool too.
> 
> You also don't need to trim much if you do bubble hash and press everything.
> 
> ...


I'm off the rosin and other extracts during the week now that they holidays are over, I'm not a functional stoner on that stuff.

I ordered another set of bags. 

Also found a pic of my first attempt at bubble hash. Looks like baby poo.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 4, 2022)

This tent was supposedly 80 inches high but it's 78. Ceiling is 94"


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 4, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> This tent was supposedly 80 inches high but it's 78. Ceiling is 94"


Sorry your tent is dead to me


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm off the rosin and other extracts during the week now that they holidays are over, I'm not a functional stoner on that stuff.
> 
> I ordered another set of bags.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it does. 

Figure out what you need to have enough bud then try the rest out. You will be happy.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Sorry your tent is dead to me


I hoped we could obsess about my pinhole together though.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Sorry your tent is dead to me


I think it's only fair that you clean up the water you made me spit out.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I hoped we could obsess about my pinhole together though.


I thought that was a glory hole


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I thought that was a glory hole


Be advised Bruce Banner is inside...might be a little rough


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Be advised Bruce Banner is inside...might be a little rough


How are you going to patch it? 

Don't say jizz.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Are you planning on pressing the bubble hash? @DarkWeb's rosin from bubble looked pretty good!
> 
> I had the same bag set.


Oh, I forgot about that. There's actually not that much and I'll probably give it to one of my buddies that is really into it. Considering the stuff was not that sugary I did okay.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 4, 2022)

I don't think one little prick here or there makes much difference...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Oh, I forgot about that. There's actually not that much and I'll probably give it to one of my buddies that is really into it. Considering the stuff was not that sugary I did okay.View attachment 5060333


You'd be surprised what you'll get from that.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Oh, I forgot about that. There's actually not that much and I'll probably give it to one of my buddies that is really into it. Considering the stuff was not that sugary I did okay.View attachment 5060333


Can I be your buddy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I don't think one little prick here or there makes much difference...


Yeah, that's nothing to worry about. 

Unless you fuck up......then you can blame that


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, that's nothing to worry about.
> 
> Unless you fuck up......then you can blame that


Awesome! I have been out of excuses for a while!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You'd be surprised what you'll get from that.


I'm convinced @DarkWeb has little red horns and rides around on people's left shoulder.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm convinced @DarkWeb has little red horns and rides around on people's left shoulder.


Who me


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2022)

Grub is here, I'm starving!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm convinced @DarkWeb has little red horns and rides around on people's left shoulder.


I didn't say to go out and buy some 37-25 micron bags and don't pack more than 3/8"-1/2" in there nice and even or anything like that 


Slow and low bro


----------



## lokie (Jan 4, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I put this tent together entirely without the use of violence
> 
> View attachment 5060289


Non violent assembly is always a good thing.

How much cussing was involved?


----------



## lokie (Jan 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I dunno seems so wasteful to use bud. Trim is like free hash. Pressing bud still feels very wasteful but I'm lovin' the rosin.


You have a license to grow 40 plants and you are worried about waste?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2022)

lokie said:


> You have a license to grow 40 plants and you are worried about waste?


You're right, I didn't think about that. I thought it was a lot more actually.


----------



## lokie (Jan 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm convinced @DarkWeb has little red horns and rides around on people's left shoulder.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2022)

lokie said:


> You have a license to grow 40 plants and you are worried about waste?


49 plants, seedlings and clones count as one plant. That hasn't translated to a weed boon yet.

I'm doing my first grow above the recreational limit now. Started with 11 and I'm down to 6 after removing males. My clones are pretty much dead so I'll be starting over again.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It depends on the goal. You want rosin.......press it all. You want bud and use the leftovers for hash that's cool too.
> 
> You also don't need to trim much if you do bubble hash and press everything.
> 
> ...


There's nothing like pressing freshly dried flower though, for that warm terpene smell and taste. It sure does seem wasteful. 

If I could go down to the dispensary and buy it, it would not seem so wasteful.  Come on NY, get your asses moving!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> There's nothing like pressing freshly dried flower though, for that warm terpene smell and taste. It sure does seem wasteful.
> 
> If I could go down to the dispensary and buy it, it would not seem so wasteful.  Come on NY, get your asses moving!


You get that.....just more each press.


Those drips are pretty deep. I'm just trying my best with the stuff I have. So I'm not a expert at all.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2022)

@DarkWeb the dispensary has rosin pressed from bubble. $140 a gram


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You get that.....just more each press.
> View attachment 5060392
> 
> Those drips are pretty deep. I'm just trying my best with the stuff I have. So I'm not a expert at all.


Never had a press look like that!


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> @DarkWeb the dispensary has rosin pressed from bubble. $140 a gram
> 
> View attachment 5060401


Oh fuck no. No concentrate is worth that much!!!


oh wait…Canadian money, that’s like, $0.57cents USD, right?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Oh fuck no. No concentrate is worth that much!!!
> 
> 
> oh wait…Canadian money, that’s like, $0.57cents USD, right?


.79 $110 USD


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> .79 $110 USD


Oh I stand corrected, $0.79cents. My bad


----------



## manfredo (Jan 4, 2022)

I'll have to try pressing some.

I am definitely going to make some edibles too, either cookies or brownies. Purely for medicinal purpose. Actually hoping for better sleep!!

I cleaned my bags up good with 91% isopropyl tonight. I usually use vinegar but they were looking tired. Now they look like new, almost...Probably been used a dozen or more times.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Never had a press look like that!


Older stuff produces darker rosin or oil...Still gets you plenty high though. I wonder if there is any degradation or if the trich's just age?! Must be some decline I imagine.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Older stuff produces darker rosin or oil...Still gets you plenty high though. I wonder if there is any degradation or if the trich's just age?! Must be some decline I imagine.


Yeah that was a bunch of everything. But I think temps and pressure change it too. I can't wait to grow out a patch of rosin.

That was this.


And then this was it with a dab or three off it


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 4, 2022)

The same.


It was very nice. Tasty and definitely can hit you if you go to hard.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 5, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Older stuff produces darker rosin or oil...Still gets you plenty high though. I wonder if there is any degradation or if the trich's just age?! Must be some decline I imagine.


I noticed pressing fresh bud is much clearer than older bud. I meant the volume that @DarkWeb is getting, looks like a lot! I've taken to squishing a couple grams at a time, not even using the bags.


----------



## 420God (Jan 5, 2022)

I accomplished trekking out in a snow storm on my day off to buy a new TV because mine decided to crap out this morning when I turned it on. It was an LG 55" I got for less than half because it was a display model. Went with the Vizio 65" as a replacement.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 5, 2022)

420God said:


> I accomplished trekking out in a snow storm on my day off to buy a new TV because mine decided to crap out this morning when I turned it on. It was an LG 55" I got for less than half because it was a display model. Went with the Vizio 65" as a replacement.
> View attachment 5060854
> View attachment 5060859


Hell yeah…I mean, sucks the old one took a crap, but hooray for the upgrade


----------



## doublejj (Jan 5, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Never had a press look like that!


what are you using to squish with?.....what kind of press?


----------



## DCcan (Jan 5, 2022)

Ice storm hit inland, so I slipped back to the coast and waited for the sand to go down.
Had a nice smoke, didn't see the resident snowy owl. It took up roosting there again this winter.
There's a wayward Stellar's Eagle along the coast lately also, it's been all over the continent the last 2 years.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 5, 2022)

Great weatherfor hypothermia ........just maybe I'll lounge around all day and eat unhealthy food , stay pickled with caffeine and nicotine , stay higher than a kite , not pick-up my messes , drink that f'ing IPA beer and read. I decided to consume , for the umpteenth time , Hemingway's " To Have And Have Not "..........Santa gave me a new hard cover........


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2022)

doublejj said:


> what are you using to squish with?.....what kind of press?


Just a cheapo 6 ton press that I bought on Amazon.





__





6 Ton Hydraulic Jack Heat Press Plates - Dual 3x5 Inches Anodized Platens : Amazon.ca: Home


6 Ton Hydraulic Jack Heat Press Plates - Dual 3x5 Inches Anodized Platens : Amazon.ca: Home



www.amazon.ca


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Just a cheapo 6 ton press that I bought on Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that should work fine...and get a workout too. What temp you using?...how long?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 6, 2022)

Told my manager I can’t go back and need a transfer. Things are unfolding in such a bizarre way.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Told my manager I can’t go back and need a transfer. Things are unfolding in such a bizarre way.


take care of yourself...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 6, 2022)

doublejj said:


> take care of yourself...


Thank jj. I am . I am not drinking or smoking or any drugs to deal with this. I have an appointment with a therapist to do Emdr next week. I am so lucky to get an appointment because most are booked out until March . Until then I can do my recorded mediations that help me. I haven’t been able to process it all and some very sad deep emotions are coming out that totally suck but I am keeping things in perspective . My safety is a huge concern at this point as the husband has anger and mental health issues. Moving away from here will be the best thing.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2022)

doublejj said:


> that should work fine...and get a workout too. What temp you using?...how long?


I found that 190° gave me the best tasting rosin. I've been letting it sit for about 8 minutes. 

I had some leg extensions made that are the same length as the jack arm so I can pull my full weight on it without it tipping over or having to hold it up.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 6, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank jj. I am . I am not drinking or smoking or any drugs to deal with this. I have an appointment with a therapist to do Emdr next week. I am so lucky to get an appointment because most are booked out until March . Until then I can do my recorded mediations that help me. I haven’t been able to process it all and some very sad deep emotions are coming out that totally suck but I am keeping things in perspective . My safety is a huge concern at this point as the husband has anger and mental health issues. Moving away from here will be the best thing.


I saw your post in the covid thread. That's really rough, hang in there Amber.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I found that 190° gave me the best tasting rosin. I've been letting it sit for about 8 minutes.
> 
> I had some leg extensions made that are the same length as the jack arm so I can pull my full weight on it without it tipping over or having to hold it up.
> 
> View attachment 5061679View attachment 5061680


You got this.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 6, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Told my manager I can’t go back and need a transfer. Things are unfolding in such a bizarre way.


I retired last year when PTSD finally caught up with me. Losing three best friends (and one of their children) to horrible commercial fishing accidents and sundry tragedies.

Talk to someone - as soon as you can and as often as you need. Hopefully you can find a therapist you are comfortable with, that's super important.
You have my sympathy and support.
PM if you like - I have broad shoulders.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 6, 2022)

It is 10f degrees outside. The fans in the grow room are on their lowest setting and the room barely gets to 70f with 40% RH. I love free cooling, and the cold at night brings out interesting hues in the plants. It is so quiet and bright in the room, I find myself just standing there in a trance.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 6, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> It is 10f degrees outside. The fans in the grow room are on their lowest setting and the room barely gets to 70f with 40% RH. I love free cooling, and the cold at night brings out interesting hues in the plants. It is so quiet and bright in the room, I find myself just standing there in a trance.


Nice!
If you dont mind me asking. If i moved there and set up shop, how much do you think i could sell lb’s for? 
california is fucked and i’m afraid this is the new norm. I’d hate to only grow outdoor holy shit it’s not good.
I’d move to chicago fo sho if


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 6, 2022)

@doublejj.
500 for the best outs, 1500ish for purple indoor fire. Can’t hardly even sell non-purps. 1200ish for super fire non-purp indoor. Socal prices too. It’s all bad
This isn’t just from croptober


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> @doublejj.
> 500 for the best outs, 1500ish for purple indoor fire. Can’t hardly even sell non-purps. 1200ish for super fire non-purp indoor. Socal prices too. It’s all bad
> This isn’t just from croptober


I was at a grow shop the other day in Sac and a guy offered me some fire looking indoor for $600...smh


----------



## doublejj (Jan 6, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I was at a grow shop the other day in Sac and a guy offered me some fire looking indoor for $600...smh


I don't even know how you can grow indoor for $600


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 6, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I don't even know how you can grow indoor for $600


More than 3X’s the amount of legal bud is being grown right now than is being sold legally, with shit loads of even bigger acre permits about to go online.
All bad


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 6, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> It is 10f degrees outside. The fans in the grow room are on their lowest setting and the room barely gets to 70f with 40% RH. I love free cooling, and the cold at night brings out interesting hues in the plants. It is so quiet and bright in the room, I find myself just standing there in a trance.


It's the most wonderful time of the year!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 6, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Nice!
> If you dont mind me asking. If i moved there and set up shop, how much do you think i could sell lb’s for?
> california is fucked and i’m afraid this is the new norm. I’d hate to only grow outdoor holy shit it’s not good.
> I’d move to chicago fo sho if


I'm afraid you'd currently get similar prices here. I am hoping that this price reduction is just from croptober, but now that we're rec legal weed from the west is flooding in. I'm having a hard time bringing my ounces below $200, it just doesn't feel right...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 6, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> @doublejj.
> 500 for the best outs, 1500ish for purple indoor fire. Can’t hardly even sell non-purps. 1200ish for super fire non-purp indoor. Socal prices too. It’s all bad
> This isn’t just from croptober


You could make great money in Indy, but they'd shoot you if they catch you


----------



## hillbill (Jan 7, 2022)

Wacked my own Sleeskunk x (Space Monkey x Sleeskunk) at 62 days at “lights on”.

Getting ready to put some pretty marks on sanded paper.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 7, 2022)

Another ice rain yesterday, and saltwater tide was one of the higher ones for the year.
Earth is at the closest to the sun on its orbit, I think I heard.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 7, 2022)

I took to much kratom  (enhanced concentrate not familiar with it) and puked about a half gallon of milk all over the bathroom floor
I feel better now..lol..


----------



## DCcan (Jan 7, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> I took to much kratom (enhanced concentrate not familiar with it) and puked about a half gallon of milk all over the bathroom floor
> I feel better now..lol..


I haven't tried it yet, sounds more fun already.
I guess I'll follow the instructions, instead of drinking it like whiskey.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 7, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I haven't tried it yet, sounds more fun already.
> I guess I'll follow the instructions, instead of drinking it like whiskey.


I'm used to just regular leaf( red Bali) powder.. this stuff looks like leaf powder but way stronger.. ive had if for awhile and just tost some back like it was my normal stuff..
Got the sweats with hot flashes, watery mouth and the wobbles(bouncing eyes).. I was fine 20 minutes after throwing up..


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 7, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Wacked my own Sleeskunk x )Space Monkey x Sleeskunk at 62 days at “lights on”.
> 
> Getting ready to put some pretty marks on sanded paper.


I need to get my ass in gear and chop.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 7, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> I'm used to just regular leaf( red Bali) powder.. this stuff looks like leaf powder but way stronger.. ive had if for awhile and just tost some back like it was my normal stuff..
> Got the sweats with hot flashes, watery mouth and the wobbles(bouncing eyes).. I was fine 20 minutes after throwing up..


Lol too many alkaloids. That’s the same thing that happens the first few times you shoot heroin. You get nausea and throw up, but then feel better.

good luck with that, Kratom is addictive too, and the withdrawals suck as well.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 7, 2022)

@farmerfischer if you get nausea, sit down and lay your head back from a sitting position, looking up at the ceiling. It helps a lot


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 7, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Lol too many alkaloids. That’s the same thing that happens the first few times you shoot heroin. You get nausea and throw up, but then feel better.
> 
> good luck with that, Kratom is addictive too, and the withdrawals suck as well.


Yeah part of the reason i puked is I don't take it alot.. only a few times a month when my back is in an insane amount of pain..


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 7, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Yeah part of the reason i puked is I don't take it alot.. only a few times a month when my back is in an insane amount of pain..


Yeah I started taking it in 2015 to get off of opiates that I was taking as a result of major arm surgery.

Ive been taking it on and off for about 6 1/2 years now…last time I took some was about 10 days ago

I started with maeng da, then moved to the red vein from Bali, and occasionally I’ll take the Thai white vein as well.

But I’m not happy about it. It DOES help with nerve pain from my injury, but I hate being addicted to shit.

Legit, one of the withdrawals is that shitty restless leg syndrome crap that you get when kicking dope. It sucks way bad.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 7, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah I started taking it in 2015 to get off of opiates that I was taking as a result of major arm surgery.
> 
> Ive been taking it on and off for about 6 1/2 years now…last time I took some was about 10 days ago
> 
> ...


I hate restless legs.. I get that shit from sedatives and sleep aids.. I took opiate pills for 17 years .. haven't been on the since 2010.. tramadol once in a while or kratom..


----------



## Bareback (Jan 7, 2022)

“ I just dropped in, to see what condition my condition was in. Yeah, yeah ohh yeah “


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 7, 2022)

Finally sticking the floor tile. It should already be done and grouted but life gets in the way. Should really start going quick here on out. This is just the hall bath


----------



## raratt (Jan 7, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Finally sticking the floor tile. It should already be done and grouted but life gets in the way. Should really start going quick here on out. This is just the hall bath
> View attachment 5062429


I was going to ask how it was going.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 7, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Finally sticking the floor tile. It should already be done and grouted but life gets in the way. Should really start going quick here on out. This is just the hall bath
> View attachment 5062429


Heated sweet. We've been looking into that.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Heated sweet. We've been looking into that.


Not heated.
i don’t think it would be necessary. Woulda been cool.
I got 12” floor joists and they will be insulated, still need to do the insulating. That will be fun


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 7, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Not heated.
> i don’t think it would be necessary. Woulda been cool.
> I got 12” floor joists and they will be insulated, still need to do the insulating. That will be fun


I can't zoom in enough I thought the orange mesh was electric heat. Looks good anyway bud.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I can't zoom in enough I thought the orange mesh was electric heat.


Nah. It’s ditra membrane on the floor, kerdi membrane on the walls.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 7, 2022)

My buddy who does tile for a living convinced me to use these spacers. Now that i’m using them, they are a must if you want perfect tile job. Cause these wood looking tile planks are not perfect jesus christ.

def slows you down but shit is nice and level straight with the next tile


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 7, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> My buddy who does tile for a living convinced me to use these spacers. Now that i’m using them, they are a must if you want perfect tile job. Cause these wood looking tile planks are not perfect jesus christ.
> View attachment 5062432
> def slows you down but shit is nice and level straight with the next tile


It's funny.....I was looking at those the other day. Definitely a smart tool.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's funny.....I was looking at those the other day. Definitely a smart tool.


take a look at this bad boy. D36000. Straight up Binford model 6100


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 7, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> take a look at this bad boy. D36000. Straight up Binford model 6100
> View attachment 5062435


My man…that fucking view


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 7, 2022)

Metasynth said:


> My man…that fucking view


Thx bro. I got 360 degree views. Looking up at where it will burn. And has since i’ve been here. Should be safe down here


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 7, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Thx bro. I got 360 degree views. Looking up at where it will burn. And has since i’ve been here. Should be safe down here


Well, invite me to the housewarming party and I’ll cook up a storm, brother!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 7, 2022)

Hanging kitchen cab doors right now because i’m bored. Just realized. I can order the hood and oven. Might as well


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 7, 2022)

The freestanding tub i ordered is so back ordered i said fuck it. Canceled that shit and ordered this this morning. Will be here in a week. Didn’t order through wayfair.








Wayfair.com - Online Home Store for Furniture, Decor, Outdoors & More | Wayfair


Shop Wayfair for A Zillion Things Home across all styles and budgets. 5,000 brands of furniture, lighting, cookware, and more. Free Shipping on most items.




www.wayfair.com




Fuck it


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 7, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> My buddy who does tile for a living convinced me to use these spacers. Now that i’m using them, they are a must if you want perfect tile job. Cause these wood looking tile planks are not perfect jesus christ.
> View attachment 5062432
> def slows you down but shit is nice and level straight with the next tile


Nope, not listening nah nah nah nah, gonna get a pro tile setter to do my upstairs.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Nope, not listening nah nah nah nah, gonna get a pro tile setter to do my upstairs.


Lol.
I mixed up a whole bag of thinset thinking i was a badass and was so stressed. Ended getting all the tile started in all the rooms that i needed so i can knee down on them for the next phase. I was so stressed but once i got this new system down it went fast


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 7, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank jj. I am . I am not drinking or smoking or any drugs to deal with this. I have an appointment with a therapist to do Emdr next week. I am so lucky to get an appointment because most are booked out until March . Until then I can do my recorded mediations that help me. I haven’t been able to process it all and some very sad deep emotions are coming out that totally suck but I am keeping things in perspective . My safety is a huge concern at this point as the husband has anger and mental health issues. Moving away from here will be the best thing.


 You take care yourself as best you can.


----------



## raratt (Jan 7, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> The freestanding tub i ordered is so back ordered i said fuck it. Canceled that shit and ordered this this morning. Will be here in a week. Didn’t order through wayfair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got heat yet?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 7, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Hanging kitchen cab doors right now because i’m bored. Just realized. I can order the hood and oven. Might as well
> View attachment 5062438


Coming right along beautifully!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> You got heat yet?


I read that as you got high yet!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> You got heat yet?


Nope.
All the trenching i did made it too sloppy for the propane truck to bring out the pill and set. Still using 4-1000kw space heaters lol


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 7, 2022)

I completed a couple of long shifts in the garden. Changed the filters on my RO unit and wiped down all my lights and fans. Watered the flower room and foliared my moms with kelp and PowerSi to help combat the low humidity. 

Up potted the next round of teens and took around 60-70 clones that are sitting in cups getting good and hydrated while the rockwool soaks. 

Tomorrow I'm tearing down my seedling tent and giving it a good douche with Physan20. I'm also swapping out the LED and rehanging the T5s. Not really a fan of LEDs for seedlings and clones.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 7, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> I completed a couple of long shifts in the garden. Changed the filters on my RO unit and wiped down all my lights and fans. Watered the flower room and foliared my moms with kelp and PowerSi to help combat the low humidity.
> 
> Up potted the next round of teens and took around 60-70 clones that are sitting in cups getting good and hydrated while the rockwool soaks.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm tearing down my seedling tent and giving it a good douche with Physan20. I'm also swapping out the LED and rehanging the T5s. Not really a fan of LEDs for seedlings and clones.


I'm struggling with an LED (Mars SP150) in my Kitchen Bay Window with a Kaffir Lime and an Avocado seedling, both are chlorotic. I fed them both some iron but meh so far. What do you see with clones/seedlings under LED?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm struggling with an LED (Mars SP150) in my Kitchen Bay Window with a Kaffir Lime and an Avocado seedling, both are chlorotic. I fed them both some iron but meh so far. What do you see with clones/seedlings under LED?


Same thing. Yellow and necrotic. I tried upping RH and temps. No change. 
I dont know if its just a poor spectrum - though its similar to HLGs 100 - or if its just too strong. I have it dimmed and I'm waiting on a lux meter in the mail now. 

The established plants love the LEDs. Its just the seedlings and clones.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 7, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Same thing. Yellow and necrotic. I tried upping RH and temps. No change.
> I dont know if its just a poor spectrum - though its similar to HLGs 100 - or if its just too strong. I have it dimmed and I'm waiting on a lux meter in the mail now.
> 
> The established plants love the LEDs. Its just the seedlings and clones.


The Kaffir lime is a clone and the Avocado is a seedling.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> The Kaffir lime is a clone and the Avocado is a seedling.


I switched to led and had zero problems with my nutes.
Remind me again what nutes you using? The flora series?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 7, 2022)

I can't find any fluorescent bulbs local anymore. I had to buy these led fixtures. This is all just regular 4' shop lights in my basement. I need to figure out something new for when I set a grow up again.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 7, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I switched to led and had zero problems with my nutes.
> Remind me again what nutes you using? The flora series?


Yeah I thought that could be the issue so the Avocado is in soil (Scott's Avocado/Citrus soil) the Kaffir Lime is in my Coco/Perlite Mix, same f'n issues. I'm not a fan. Although I'm currently vegging under a 480 W Hyphotonflux and all my veg plants are happy as a clam (coco/perlite). Beats the fuck outta me.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah I thought that could be the issue so the Avocado is in soil (Scott's Avocado/Citrus soil) the Kaffir Lime is in my Coco/Perlite Mix, same f'n issues. I'm not a fan. Although I'm currently vegging under a 480 W Hyphotonflux and all my veg plants are happy as a clam (coco/perlite). Beats the fuck outta me.


What EC you running? If you don’t know that, how many ml/gal or each per gallon. It’s usually not the nutes it’s the strength of nutes you’re using. Most likely under feeding


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I can't find any fluorescent bulbs local anymore. I had to buy these led fixtures. This is all just regular 4' shop lights in my basement. I need to figure out something new for when I set a grow up again.


I'm really happy vegging under this


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08G85XXKG?ref=nb_sb_ss_w_as-ypp-rep_ypp_rep_k0_1_8&amp&crid=ZH3NZEHD5QQ6&amp&sprefix=hyphoton



Although replacing my flower light is not going to be as easy. I've been looking at this:








XT 1000W CO2 LED | 1000 watt led grow light | 1000w led | Hydroponics


XT 1000W CO2 LED is a perfect solution for home-grow, grow tents, grow rooms and all kinds of indoor greenhouses | 1000w led grow light




photontek-lighting.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 7, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> What EC you running? If you don’t know that, how many ml/gal or each per gallon. It’s usually not the nutes it’s the strength of nutes you’re using. Most likely under feeding


I feed the lime from my Veg res (500 PPM) daily and the Avocado is in soil so it gets water and they both get some extra Fe every 3 months

I'm vegging my pot under LED with zero issue. I'm thinking it's this specific light.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I feed the lime from my Veg res (500 PPM) daily and the Avocado is in soil so it gets water and they both get some extra Fe every 3 months


500 ppm at the .5 scale is super low. At the .7 scale even lower.
Up them ppm’s is my uneducated guess
Is that including your tap water ppm’s?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 7, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> 500 ppm at the .5 scale is super low. At the .7 scale even lower.
> Up them ppm’s is my uneducated guess
> Is that including your tap water ppm’s?


Nope the tap takes it to 750 and the pot is fine. The Lime is showing N tox and I'm great at N toxing my cannabis.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 7, 2022)

Freeblurg said:


> Got my oil changed





Freeblurg said:


> Got my oil changed


----------



## raratt (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Nope the tap takes it to 750 and the pot is fine. The Lime is showing N tox and I'm great at N toxing my cannabis.


That’s still pretty low for coco. Especially with the cation issue with coco at first. Mostly with the Ca.
i start cuts out at 1.1 ish ec for the first watering and go straight up from there the next watering. Final target 1.7ish


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 7, 2022)

Just got power back on.
First shower since the 26th. nice.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 7, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> That’s still pretty low for coco. Especially with the cation issue with coco at first. Mostly with the Ca.
> i start cuts out at 1.1 ish ec for the first watering and go straight up from there the next watering. Final target 1.7ish


My pot is great! Healthy as ever, it's a lime and an avocado I'm struggling with one in soil and one in hydro. The only thing common is the light. I'm chopping my flower room this week so I'll move them upstairs under the LED I'm running in veg and see if there's any change.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 7, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Just got power back on.
> First shower since the 26th. nice.


Ahh.....isn't that nice


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 7, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Just got power back on.
> First shower since the 26th. nice.


OMG hot water from the tap!!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 7, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Just got power back on.
> First shower since the 26th. nice.


Your posts do smell better!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 7, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Just got power back on.
> First shower since the 26th. nice.


My daughter just got her power back on this morning


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Your posts do smell better!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 7, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 5062507


----------



## manfredo (Jan 7, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I found that 190° gave me the best tasting rosin. I've been letting it sit for about 8 minutes.
> 
> I had some leg extensions made that are the same length as the jack arm so I can pull my full weight on it without it tipping over or having to hold it up.
> 
> View attachment 5061679View attachment 5061680


That's a nice press!! And when you wear out the bottle jack you can replace it with a 10 ton.

You are talking 190 Fahrenheit, right? I have mine at 90 Celsius currently. Which is close I think


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 7, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That's a nice press!! And when you wear out the bottle jack you can replace it with a 10 ton.
> 
> You are talking 190 Fahrenheit, right? I have mine at 90 Celsius currently. Which is close I think


How do you wear out a bottle jack on a manual press?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 7, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That's a nice press!! And when you wear out the bottle jack you can replace it with a 10 ton.
> 
> You are talking 190 Fahrenheit, right? I have mine at 90 Celsius currently. Which is close I think


194 F

88C is about 190 F


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> My pot is great! Healthy as ever, it's a lime and an avocado I'm struggling with one in soil and one in hydro. The only thing common is the light. I'm chopping my flower room this week so I'll move them upstairs under the LED I'm running in veg and see if there's any change.


I dunno about growing limes and avocados but maybe they want some more nutes?
The very older bottles of the flora series had different formulas for different food crops but i doubt that even matters. I doubt you’re over feeding at that strength allz i’m saying


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 7, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I dunno about growing limes and avocados but maybe they want some more nutes?
> The very older bottles of the flora series had different formulas for different food crops but i doubt that even matters. I doubt you’re over feeding at that strength allz i’m saying


Yeah my lime is showing N toxicity. I'm going to try my upstairs lights.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> How do you wear out a bottle jack on a manual press?


What goes out are the seals in that jack because of the heat that gets transferred from the plates directly from the ram to plate connection.
Pro tip, put a piece of leather in between the ram to plate connection . Helps a little


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> My pot is great! Healthy as ever, it's a lime and an avocado I'm struggling with one in soil and one in hydro. The only thing common is the light. I'm chopping my flower room this week so I'll move them upstairs under the LED I'm running in veg and see if there's any change.


When I moved the clones downstairs to my veg room they perked up within a few days so in my case, it was the light.

Its just some off brand I picked up from Amazon for 40 bucks (with the coupon codes from the Best Deals thread.)

IMO, its a terrible light and had it been my first LED, it would've turned me off from them forever.


Not enough IR? My other LEDs are better quality and my established plants seem to love them.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 7, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> What goes out are the seals in that jack because of the heat that gets transferred from the plates directly from the ram to plate connection.
> Pro tip, put a piece of leather in between the ram to plate connection . Helps a little


I have a piece of wood between the jack and the plates. And I'm able to remove the jack easy just because of that.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> How do you wear out a bottle jack on a manual press?


They are mostly all cheap Chinese pumps and they don't last....They are inexpensive to buy too. A lot of people upgrade to air powered, like @doublejj did. 

She could slide a 12 ton in there for $40









12 Ton Hydraulic Bottle Jack


Amazing deals on this 12T Hydraulic Bottle Jack at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com





Or here's the 20 ton air model...No hand pumping required.









20 Ton Air Hydraulic Bottle Jack


Amazing deals on this 20T Air/Hydraulic Bottle Jack at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com


----------



## manfredo (Jan 7, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> 194 F
> 
> 88C is about 190 F


I was surprised to hear her talking in Fahrenheit. She must have dumbed it down for (some of) us


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 7, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That's a nice press!! And when you wear out the bottle jack you can replace it with a 10 ton.
> 
> You are talking 190 Fahrenheit, right? I have mine at 90 Celsius currently. Which is close I think


Celcius?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 7, 2022)

manfredo said:


> They are mostly all cheap Chinese pumps and they don't last....They are inexpensive to buy too. A lot of people upgrade to air powered, like @doublejj did.
> 
> She could slide a 12 ton in there for $40
> 
> ...


Pressure and things under tension can be scary. You don't want to go overboard with it.


----------



## lokie (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## manfredo (Jan 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Pressure and things under tension can be scary. You don't want to go overboard with it.


More power is always a good thing....Right?? lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 7, 2022)

manfredo said:


> More power is always a good thing....Right?? lol


LOL


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL


I dig the "Punisher" sticker on the chute.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> They are mostly all cheap Chinese pumps and they don't last....They are inexpensive to buy too. A lot of people upgrade to air powered, like @doublejj did.
> 
> She could slide a 12 ton in there for $40
> 
> ...


I have a cheap Chinese manual pump on my 20T floor jack in the garage. Same bottlejack for 25 years. That was my point. My experience is they last. I also have 2 cheap Chinese floor lifts that have lasted a good 30 years. So I'm not convinced I'll wear it out, but yes I'll eventually move to electric because manual is a bother.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I have a cheap Chinese manual pump on my 20T floor jack in the garage. Same bottlejack for 25 years. That was my point. My experience is they last. I also have 2 cheap Chinese floor lifts that have lasted a good 30 years. So I'm not convinced I'll wear it out, but yes I'll eventually move to electric because manual is a bother.


I do too...My Sears 2 ton floor jack is 40 years old and still going strong. It's not the seals that wear out...It's the actual pumping mechanism that is made out of cheap, flimsy metal on many of them. That's what breaks on most of them I think. Mine is quite wobbly already but I baby it. 

What broke on yours @doublejj ?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I do too...My Sears 2 ton floor jack is 40 years old and still going strong. It's not the seals that wear out...It's the actual pumping mechanism that is made out of cheap, flimsy metal on many of them. That's what breaks on most of them I think. Mine is quite wobbly already but I baby it.
> 
> What broke on yours @doublejj ?


I did a lot of hydraulic work in a past life & the only bottle/floor jack I was ever able to repair was a commercial OTC 10 ton floor jack. You simply cannot get parts for most cheapo units and they build them so cheaply you can't even get into many.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I did a lot of hydraulic work in a past life & the only bottle/floor jack I was ever able to repair was a commercial OTC 10 ton floor jack. You simply cannot get parts for most cheapo units and they build them so cheaply you can't even get into many.


So you're saying I should just toss that craftsman that's been sitting broken in the back of the shop for the last ten years


----------



## manfredo (Jan 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> So you're saying I should just toss that craftsman that's been sitting broken in the back of the shop for the last ten years


I seriously have the 20 ton Craftsman I bought when I was about 20 years old...I remember buying it on a half price sale for $100, regularly $200...and I had a used car dealer license for about 6 years so it saw some action. 

Sears did have some good tools...I am still rocking a Craftsman screwgun, and a electric weedeater and blower, all ancient but still working good.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I seriously have the 20 ton Craftsman I bought when I was about 20 years old...I remember buying it on a half price sale for $100, regularly $200...and I had a used car dealer license for about 6 years so it saw some action.
> 
> Sears did have some good tools...I am still rocking a Craftsman screwgun, and a electric weedeater and blower, all ancient but still working good.


They did have good tools. I bought some jeep parts from someone probably 20 years ago.....the guy was moving and couldn't take it. I guess he just didn't have room. He threw it in with the parts along with some big jack stands.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I do too...My Sears 2 ton floor jack is 40 years old and still going strong. It's not the seals that wear out...It's the actual pumping mechanism that is made out of cheap, flimsy metal on many of them. That's what breaks on most of them I think. Mine is quite wobbly already but I baby it.
> 
> What broke on yours @doublejj ?


I swapped for an air jack from the start. However the first air jack failed because the heated plates would transfer heat up to the jack and caused the seals to leak. I was running it for too long at one time. Now I squish in short cycles so the heat doesn't build up. Squish for 5-10min then shut off the heat. 2nd jack has never had an issue. You will need an air compressor also


----------



## manfredo (Jan 8, 2022)

Made some cookies to warm the house up a little. The dozen on the right are oatmeal raisin. The dozen on the left are oatmeal hashish, with 2 grams of powdered fresh bubble hash. Hoping they might help me sleep better.


----------



## 420God (Jan 8, 2022)

I just finished installing a new heater core in my Passat. Of course it plugged up during the coldest part of winter.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> So you're saying I should just toss that craftsman that's been sitting broken in the back of the shop for the last ten years


I got $125 an hour + parts. What's a shiny new one run?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I got $125 an hour + parts. What's a shiny new one run?


Around $15 more lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I seriously have the 20 ton Craftsman I bought when I was about 20 years old...I remember buying it on a half price sale for $100, regularly $200...and I had a used car dealer license for about 6 years so it saw some action.
> 
> Sears did have some good tools...I am still rocking a Craftsman screwgun, and a electric weedeater and blower, all ancient but still working good.


My dad had a cheap ass Craftsman Tablesaw he built a nice cabinet for. After he got home from work he'd do custom cabinets in the garage on that thing. Oh and he didn't have a shaper to make the doors he used a hand held router. Craftsman had some good tools back then. He turned out works of art and I swear it did a better job than my Rockwell Unisaw does.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> My dad had a cheap ass Craftsman Tablesaw he built a nice cabinet for. After he got home from work he'd do custom cabinets in the garage on that thing. Oh and he didn't have a shaper to make the doors he used a hand held router. Craftsman had some good tools back then. He turned out works of art and I swear it did a better job than my Rockwell Unisaw does.


This place I have.....the reason I wanted it was the shop. I knew the previous owner, he had a sweet cabinet shop set up in the upstairs. I have 3/4" ply for walls....totally open.....11' ceiling. I wanted the equipment but he wanted too much. It had a sick table saw and router setup dead center. Dust collection, a big HEPA filter on the ceiling.....the whole 9. 



It's fucking packed with shit from my basement


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> This place I have.....the reason I wanted it was the shop. I knew the previous owner, he had a sweet cabinet shop set up in the upstairs. I have 3/4" ply for walls....totally open.....11' ceiling. I wanted the equipment but he wanted too much. It had a sick table saw and router setup dead center. Dust collection, a big HEPA filter on the ceiling.....the whole 9.
> 
> 
> 
> It's fucking packed with shit from my basement


I built the woodshop my dad would have been in Nirvana in. I'm missing a shaper, oh well. Down to the Incra fence. I can duplicate any cut any time, easy peasy, no beating on my fence with my fist LOL. It dials in with precision





__





INCRA TOOLS :: Precision Fences :: TS-LS Table Saw Fence






incra.com




The 52" not the 32"
I love that more than most humans


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I built the woodshop my dad would have been in Nirvana in. I'm missing a shaper, oh well. Down to the Incra fence. I can duplicate any cut any time, easy peasy, no beating on my fence with my fist LOL. It dials in with precision
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet, I have a nice older 14" powermatic wood band saw with a fence and a bunch of other Kreg parts.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Sweet, I have a nice older 14" powermatic wood band saw with a fence and a bunch of other Kreg parts.


I have a nice 18" older Delta bandsaw.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I have a nice 18" older Delta bandsaw.


Nice.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 8, 2022)

Plugged 450 clones, transfered 240 plants into cubes


----------



## manfredo (Jan 8, 2022)

I grew up working in my parents woodshop starting about age 10. It's quite amazing I still have all my fingers! It was all production work, but I was always making stuff on the side. 

And that's where I learned to spray paint ....Probably sprayed at least 1000 gallons of clear lacquer by age 16...all without a mask!   That is such a nice high. especially good for a 12 year old...and the paste stain we used was mixed with gasoline...leaded gasoline. Instant lead poisoning, also wonderful for a young mind. Then I moved onto automotive paint for continued good times! Drain bamage


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 8, 2022)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Plugged 450 clones, transfered 240 plants into cubes


Damn! You're big time. That must be a full time job with all that space to grow.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 8, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Damn! You're big time. That must be a full time job with all that space to grow.


I run farm, some days it full time..today was 6hrs ..


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 8, 2022)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> I run farm, some days it full time..today was 6hrs ..


Any partners, or just employees?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 8, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Any partners, or just employees?


3 big heads who's involvement is mostly finances, One operations dude, me, and one other dude who's doing it all and sales..


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Jan 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I have a nice 18" older Delta bandsaw.


Another one of those antique surgical trepanning tools you have a penchant for collecting??


----------



## manfredo (Jan 9, 2022)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> 3 big heads who's involvement is mostly finances, One operations dude, me, and one other dude who's doing it all and sales..


That's got to be a fun and interesting job!! With great percs I bet!!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 9, 2022)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Plugged 450 clones, transfered 240 plants into cubes


You forgot to mention you finally decided to use your own image as your avatar! Congratulations for coming out.


----------



## raratt (Jan 9, 2022)

Took the truck out for a spin and to the store to try to set the EVAP sensor. Got it set with no check engine light! It was the EVAP leak detection pump. I'm going to get a smog check scheduled so I can finally get my tags.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> Took the truck out for a spin and to the store to try to set the EVAP sensor. Got it set with no check engine light! It was the EVAP leak detection pump. I'm going to get a smog check scheduled so I can finally get my tags.


I have an appt this week for my car for a state inspection...Only 2 months past due. Fingers crossed.


----------



## JonathanT (Jan 10, 2022)

Brand new Og early 1900s roll of carpet I found in the hoarder house. Lol


----------



## ANC (Jan 10, 2022)

Got a bit more work done...


----------



## raratt (Jan 10, 2022)

ANC said:


> View attachment 5063924
> View attachment 5063921
> Got a bit more work done...


What are the block looking things on the face of it? We typically use hardie backer board or something similar.








James Hardie HardieBacker 0.42 in. x 3 ft. x 5 ft. Cement Backerboard 220023 - The Home Depot


Hardie Backer 0.42 in. Cement Board is a cement backerboard designed for use with walls, floors and countertops. Use on walls in moisture prone areas, as a tile backerboard and as an underlayment for all tile, vinyl and wood flooring applications. Provides excellent adhesion, resists moisture...



www.homedepot.com


----------



## ANC (Jan 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> What are the block looking things on the face of it? We typically use hardie backer board or something similar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they are concrete bricks, just under 4 x8 inches. The house is pretty much built from it. Hardybacker is used to prevent water getting to wood frames and panels on some constructions. But this is an all brick house, basic tiling takes care of most water ingress.





__





Biaton Paving Concrete Block (390 x 140 x 190mm)


Buy Biaton Paving Concrete Block (390 x 140 x 190mm) Online or Locate Your Nearest Builders Warehouse Store. ✓ Secure shopping ✓ 100% Contactless ✓ Reliable Delivery ✓ Many ways to pay!




www.builders.co.za


----------



## dstroy (Jan 11, 2022)

Hope everyone has a snuggly day!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 11, 2022)

dstroy said:


> Hope everyone has a snuggly day!
> 
> View attachment 5064714


Nice to see you; hope all has been well


----------



## dstroy (Jan 12, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Nice to see you; hope all has been well


just hanging out!


----------



## 420God (Jan 12, 2022)

Got my acceptance letter for EMT class starting at the end of the month.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2022)

420God said:


> Got my acceptance letter for EMT class starting at the end of the month.
> View attachment 5065615


Done with firefighting?


----------



## 420God (Jan 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Done with firefighting?


Nope, most departments require both certifications to go full time. Our fire departments run the ambulance services in this area.


----------



## Markshomegrown (Jan 12, 2022)

ANC said:


> View attachment 5063924
> View attachment 5063921
> Got a bit more work done...


What happens if there is a leak, how do you get under the bath?
They look like real breezeblocks


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 12, 2022)

420God said:


> Nope, most departments require both certifications to go full time. Our fire departments run the ambulance services in this area.


Oh good, can't give up the hot firefighter creds.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 12, 2022)

I replaced the noisy fan in my aged Win7 computer and blew all the dust out of it


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 13, 2022)

power went out for 5 days last week, had to stay in a motel, so we just bought some shit for next time,

https://www.samsclub.com/p/4375w-dual-fuel-gen/prod20951837?pid=ps_acq_Google_PLA_12454781697&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3=502016475481&wl4=pla-1041774737943&wl5=9013420&wl6=&wl7=&wl9=pla&wl10=1247713&wl11=local&wl12={productid}&wl13=8256&wl15=115770907102&wl16=&wl17=&wl18=&wl19=&wl20=Cj0KCQiAuP-OBhDqARIsAD4XHpfNa_B6MKrg4PDt092esEvtwgGeS3t5YSKNtZRfldYz7V8fQMoLS_UaAogVEALw_wcB&wl23=1041774737943&gclid=Cj0KCQiAuP-OBhDqARIsAD4XHpfNa_B6MKrg4PDt092esEvtwgGeS3t5YSKNtZRfldYz7V8fQMoLS_UaAogVEALw_wcB

https://www.amazon.com/Mr-Heater-F232000-Indoor-Safe-Portable/dp/B002G51BZU/ref=sr_1_2?gclid=Cj0KCQiAuP-OBhDqARIsAD4XHpdaixvf0F6iqB29Q-0_NKheuvoeghH7_E7Fx8VXcyulUPAwgQWeB84aAhs1EALw_wcB&hvadid=499816116682&hvdev=c&hvlocphy=9013420&hvnetw=g&hvqmt=b&hvrand=18097557181902795028&hvtargid=kwd-1378055346632&hydadcr=6203_9976690&keywords=portable+buddy+heaters+propane&qid=1642099204&sr=8-2&th=1

https://www.amazon.com/Coleman-Stove-Ppn-BRN-Triton/dp/B00VTJGWNU/ref=sr_1_4?crid=AHYRUNK5QEHF&keywords=coleman+stove&qid=1642099282&sprefix=coleman+stove,aps,97&sr=8-4

we got heat, lights, can run the freezer and fridge, and can cook...fuck the slow ass electric company
(actually, the repair guys were great, they busted ass for a week to get people back on...their bosses, however, are useless pieces of shit that don't do nearly enough during good weather to keep this shit from happening every winter)


----------



## raratt (Jan 13, 2022)

Tell the electric company Ni.
Gave my piss and blood this morning. Hope they have fun with it. Ran by the commissary to pick up the things I forgot to get yesterday, how could I forget paper plates?
Need to run out to town to deliver some pepsi and cookies to the Mrs., Long story.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 13, 2022)

raratt said:


> Tell the electric company Ni.
> Gave my piss and blood this morning. Hope they have fun with it. Ran by the commissary to pick up the things I forgot to get yesterday, how could I forget paper plates?
> Need to run out to town to deliver some pepsi and cookies to the Mrs., Long story.


First thing the VA did when I checked in here last year was to ask for a urinalysis.
WTF


----------



## raratt (Jan 13, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> First thing the VA did when I checked in here last year was to ask for a urinalysis.
> WTF


I enjoy filling out the paperwork for a Dr appt now. Why yes, I smoke weed and drink too much beer. Have a nice day.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 13, 2022)

My regular Doctor is the one whom practically pushed the card app on me.
I don't mention it to the VA.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 14, 2022)

Yesterday's food porn.
Ham n mushroom omelette, home fries with roasted garlic
There's a pot roast under there somewhere, leftover meat was breakfast tacos.


----------



## JonathanT (Jan 14, 2022)

Here is the strange 1x6 lath they used in 1880 when the house was built.


----------



## raratt (Jan 14, 2022)

JonathanT said:


> Here is the strange 1x6 lath they used in 1880 when the house was built. View attachment 5066740


Horse hair in the plaster, or did a cat explode?


----------



## JonathanT (Jan 14, 2022)

Who knows lol. Huge work in progress. Upstairs is a disaster still


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2022)

420God said:


> Got my acceptance letter for EMT class starting at the end of the month.
> View attachment 5065615


You considering possibly doing a paramedic program after your EMT or is this simply for firefighter?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> Horse hair in the plaster, or did a cat explode?


C. Both


----------



## 420God (Jan 14, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> You considering possibly doing a paramedic program after your EMT or is this simply for firefighter?


Just for firefighting. It gives me the option to go full-time if I ever want to. I'm sure I could make more money welding, but it's nice to have options. Besides, it looks great on a resume no matter where I work.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 14, 2022)

Prepared hockey" rink" for upcoming " Rockem-Sockem" hockey game and dislodged two trophy fish from ice for a gourmet dinner .....eating well tonight .


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 14, 2022)

Found a drag queen hiding in the pack......shit-fuck , such a nice plant......took be a while to whack it and toss it out the window into the snow.......shit happens in this game. I


----------



## raratt (Jan 14, 2022)

Truck passed smog today.    Guess what has a check engine light AND needs smogged the end of March...I guess it is jealous of the truck getting more attention.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> Truck passed smog today.    Guess what has a check engine light AND needs smogged the end of March...I guess it is jealous of the truck getting more attention.


They're needy fuckers sometimes!


----------



## GrassBurner (Jan 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> Truck passed smog today.    Guess what has a check engine light AND needs smogged the end of March...I guess it is jealous of the truck getting more attention.


Freaking smog, they're supposed to be getting rid of it in my state. Luckily my county doesn't require it, but when I lived in counties that did, what a headache. Gone are the days of slipping dude a $20 so he would hold the sniffer behind the exhaust instead of in it


----------



## DCcan (Jan 15, 2022)

Ice is setting in, this area got snow, further east lakes are more windblown clear, less snow.
@curious2garden , when looms go bad. Looks like the feeder roll got a bit tangled.
All those individual threads have to come off evenly on a 10ft long roll, get woven into specialty backing fabric.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Ice is setting in, this area got snow, further east lakes are more windblown clear, less snow.
> @curious2garden , when looms go bad. Looks like the feeder roll got a bit tangled.
> All those individual threads have to come off evenly on a 10ft long roll, get woven into specialty backing fabric.
> 
> ...


Ouch that is a mess! They move at such high speed timing is everything. I wonder how they borked the warp. Usually those big beams are warped by machine or run off continuous spools. BTW thank you so much for thinking of me. I love your nature pics but the textile equipment makes my day! I've seen and read on the commercial looms but never got to see them in person. So I love when you share.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Ouch that is a mess! They move at such high speed timing is everything. I wonder how they borked the warp. Usually those big beams are warped by machine or run off continuous spools. BTW thank you so much for thinking of me. I love your nature pics but the textile equipment makes my day! I've seen and read on the commercial looms but never got to see them in person. So I love when you share.


Probably got intertwined on the warper due to a loose thread, then got turned into a spaghetti monster once 2 lines didn't pull thru.

They weave carbon fiber here also (aerospace parts mfg use it) and do architectural fabrics at other plants. Really highly refined stuff.
This is used to shade existing structures, or create shade and breezes in urban areas.


----------



## raratt (Jan 15, 2022)

Haven't slept well the last couple nights so last night about 8:30 I decided to take a little nap. I didn't wake up until about 1. A little late for dinner then so I said screw it and went back to sleep. Woke up at about 4 to go pee and slept till about 6. I feel a little better now.
I was going to go buy some thornless blackberry plants today because the Mrs wants some but it dawned on me that my daughter has a big patch of them already that I could get some starts off of.  
Mornin.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2022)

raratt said:


> ......snip....
> I was going to go buy some thornless blackberry plants today because the Mrs wants some but it *dawned on me that my daughter has a big patch of them already that I could get some starts off of*.
> Mornin.


I'd remember that just after I got them home! Good thinking, I bet the sleep helped.


----------



## raratt (Jan 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'd remember that just after I got them home! Good thinking, I bet the sleep helped.


I've gone over there and picked them before is the stupid part.
Cleaned off and moved around our "end tables" which consists of a folding TV tray and a rolling file cabinet. Our furniture is mid century scrounge. I am cleaning the wall around the front window before they come to install the new one, with both if us smoking cigs in the house it is disgusting, along with the rest of the walls. I should find some kid looking for work and give them the sponge and bucket and let them go for it. Probably have to get a disclaimer signed in case they fell off a ladder though. My son can reach the top of the walls without one though. Guess he has a job to do.


----------



## raratt (Jan 15, 2022)

I think I might try putting my 320W CMH hood in the closet and removing my LED kluge to finish my little plants off. I can put the power supply outside of it to keep some of the heat down. Worth a try I guess.


----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Jan 16, 2022)

Organized my work shop. Just moved a couple of benches around. I should get some pics...


----------



## DCcan (Jan 17, 2022)

Rolled a huckleberry pancake, then rolled a couple emergency joints for the day.
Gotta go out into the weather, grind the wheel to the icy roads.


----------



## raratt (Jan 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> Guess what has a check engine light AND needs smogged the end of March...I guess it is jealous of the truck getting more attention.


My car decided to fix itself, both codes it was throwing cleared and the check engine light went out.  At least I had time to cancel the fuel pump I had on order. They will probably come back when I schedule the smog check.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 17, 2022)

Nice fucking day!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 17, 2022)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Nice fucking day!


We got about 4" this morning and 50 miles to the North they got 15"!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 17, 2022)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 5068802
> Nice fucking day!


I was thinking about you, wondering how you are faring with the storm.


----------



## raratt (Jan 17, 2022)

Melted my cannabutter with water again this morning, got more junk out of it the second time so hopefully thins time will be the last. Measured the volume of my ice cube tray and it ends up to be 1/8 cup. I figure I can put my Pyrex measuring pitcher in a water bath to melt the butter and pour it in the tray to have measured amounts in the freezer to preserve it.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> Truck passed smog today.    Guess what has a check engine light AND needs smogged the end of March...I guess it is jealous of the truck getting more attention.


You reminded me, I have an appt. Wednesday for my truck. Just got the car done last week.

The car needs tires too....Good Years Triple Treads with great tread left, but they are dry rotting. I don't drive enough to wear them out before the sun and salt gets em.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> You reminded me, I have an appt. Wednesday for my truck. Just got the car done last week.
> 
> The car needs tires too....Good Years Triple Treads with great tread left, but they are dry rotting. I don't drive enough to wear them out before the sun and salt gets em.


Yeah I have sun issues here, damn it. It hurts more to get the sun wear than use wear.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 17, 2022)

I have a new admirer that just proved it's love to me.
Her name is scarlet, a pit bull at the greasy spoon I frequent for breakfast.
She often meets me at the door with wiggles and kisses. Today was no different, but after I had eaten she came back inside, excited
and wanted to share what she had found, although I couldn't see it at the time but as I was reaching around to hug her my hand contacted wet muddy substance, my nose soon told me that wasn't mud.
Man, life is good!


----------



## manfredo (Jan 17, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> I have a new admirer that just proved it's love to me.
> Her name is scarlet, a pit bull at the greasy spoon I frequent for breakfast.
> She often meets me at the door with wiggles and kisses. Today was no different, but after I had eaten she came back inside, excited
> and wanted to share what she had found, although I couldn't see it at the time but as I was reaching around to hug her my hand contacted wet muddy substance, my nose soon told me that wasn't mud.
> Man, life is good!



That was for not sharing your bacon.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That was for not sharing your bacon.


lol you could be right, first time for a Denver omelette, I usually have sausage something that I'll sneak to her.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 17, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> lol you could be right, first time for a Denver omelette, I usually have sausage something that I'll sneak to her.


“But I made it for you myself!”


----------



## raratt (Jan 17, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> I have a new admirer that just proved it's love to me.
> Her name is scarlet, a pit bull at the greasy spoon I frequent for breakfast.
> She often meets me at the door with wiggles and kisses. Today was no different, but after I had eaten she came back inside, excited
> and wanted to share what she had found, although I couldn't see it at the time but as I was reaching around to hug her my hand contacted wet muddy substance, my nose soon told me that wasn't mud.
> Man, life is good!


We really miss how our pit would talk to us, and how she would welcome us home even if we just stepped outside for a moment. It was like we had been gone a month.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 17, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> “But I made it for you myself!”


She was proud!
(the owner, quite pissed off) lol


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 17, 2022)

Shoveled my half of the driveway and I feel like I'm going to die!!! I need to cut back on my smoking...


----------



## DCcan (Jan 17, 2022)

I didn't get too far this morning, took an hour to clear the accident.
What a crap day, there was just buckets of slush everywhere, monsoon in January.
All the drains froze when the slush filled them, parking lots were just glazed, pounding bands of wind sleet rain hail snow, you name it today.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 17, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Shoveled my half of the driveway and I feel like I'm going to die!!! I need to cut back on my smoking...View attachment 5069106


nah, just hire a kid to shovel


----------



## 420God (Jan 17, 2022)

Had a refresher on CPR before my EMT class starts next week.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 17, 2022)

Had a refresher on CPR before my EMT class starts next week.
View attachment 5069240
[/QUOTE]
That's respectable work right there


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 17, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Had a refresher on CPR before my EMT class starts next week.
> View attachment 5069240


That's respectable work right there
[/QUOTE]
I would get expelled for Sharpieing butcher’s dotted lines on the babies.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 17, 2022)

For several hours I shoveled , piled and packed snow into a mound. It will freeze solid tonight and be ready for some amateur sculpting...............I'll figure out what to do with the frozen pile after I abuse some drugs tomorrow. Big storm last night , about 12in. , couldn't find skating rink.


----------



## franklinz (Jan 17, 2022)

Harvested 400 girls.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 17, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> For several hours I shoveled , piled and packed snow into a mound. It will freeze solid tonight and be ready for some amateur sculpting...............I'll figure out what to do with the frozen pile after I abuse some drugs tomorrow. Big storm last night , about 12in. , couldn't find skating rink.View attachment 5069255View attachment 5069256


I hate the cold, but there's nothing more beautiful than the world after snow falls


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 17, 2022)

franklinz said:


> Harvested 400 girls.


You had help or machinery.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 17, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> For several hours I shoveled , piled and packed snow into a mound. It will freeze solid tonight and be ready for some amateur sculpting...............I'll figure out what to do with the frozen pile after I abuse some drugs tomorrow. Big storm last night , about 12in. , couldn't find skating rink.View attachment 5069255View attachment 5069256


Make a teepee out of it... Hollow it out... Nah, that could be dangerous in the spring if it caved in!!! Would be cool looking though...


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 17, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I hate the cold, but there's nothing more beautiful than the world after snow falls


A damn good way to say it


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> nah, just hire a kid to shovel


I


Frank Nitty said:


> Make a teepee out of it... Hollow it out... Nah, that could be dangerous in the spring if it caved in!!! Would be cool looking though...


Teepees, igloos are fun.....we always kept "roof" somewhat thin in case it fell. 
I'm thinking something bizarre...dark. I'm sure the drugs will tell me.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That was for not sharing your bacon.


In bacon




Ooouuut bacon bacon bacon


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 17, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> In bacon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I watched it again  



Fap Fap Fap!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 17, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> I
> 
> Teepees, igloos are fun.....we always kept "roof" somewhat thin in case it fell.
> I'm thinking something bizarre...dark. I'm sure the drugs will tell me.


Yeah,you HAVE to get high first


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I watched it again
> 
> 
> 
> Fap Fap Fap!




SH420


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 18, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Yeah,you HAVE to get high first


That's a must ! ( for all endeavors )


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 18, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> That's a must ! ( for all endeavors )


Agreed. I even get high before I get high.

SH420


----------



## lokie (Jan 18, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Agreed. I even get high before I get high.
> 
> SH420


And then I smoke 2 more.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 18, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Agreed. I even get high before I get high.
> 
> SH420


I love that one


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jan 18, 2022)

Just finished my 4th batch of gummies for the day (27-80mg each per gummy) and now have the rest of the day to chill as they set.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

bigbillyrocka said:


> Just finished my 4th batch of gummies (27-80mg each per gummy) and now have the rest of the day to chill as they set.


27 to 80 is a bit of a range.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jan 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> 27 to 80 is a bit of a range.


I had to bump up my supply numbers 'cos I was running low lol. I also have a bunch of 101mg on hand but the lower numbers were almost out


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Well now you have something to buy.


Sure do!





__





Crocs Men's and Women's Classic Lined Neo Puff Boot | Winter Boots : Amazon.ca: Clothing, Shoes & Accessories


Crocs Men's and Women's Classic Lined Neo Puff Boot | Winter Boots : Amazon.ca: Clothing, Shoes & Accessories



www.amazon.ca


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

bigbillyrocka said:


> I had to bump up my numbers cos I was running low lol. I also have a bunch of 101mg on hand but the lower numbers were almost out


My evening dose is 100 mg. Sometimes (shrug) and sometimes


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 18, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Shoveled my half of the driveway and I feel like I'm going to die!!! I need to cut back on my smoking...View attachment 5069106


I said to myself as I was typing that out, "You have a blunt in your mouth! Take a picture and send it out,this is good for a laugh!"


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sure do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jan 18, 2022)

Here's some of what I do, if y'all wanna see more, let me know... I love sharing


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sure do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love you darlin...but those are the dumbest shoes i've ever seen...putting gaiters on a pair of crocs...the holes all over the foot kind of makes them entirely unsuitable for wearing in the snow, no matter how "cute" they are....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i love you darlin...but those are the dumbest shoes i've ever seen...putting gaiters on a pair of crocs...the holes all over the foot kind of makes them entirely unsuitable for wearing in the snow, no matter how "cute" they are....


That’s why they make GoreTex socks.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> That’s why they make GoreTex socks.


i'd have to have 3 or 4 pairs on at once to wear the crocs over


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'd have to have 3 or 4 pairs on at once to wear the crocs over


Different strokes. I routinely wear flip-flops and a down coat.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i love you darlin...but those are the dumbest shoes i've ever seen...putting gaiters on a pair of crocs...the holes all over the foot kind of makes them entirely unsuitable for wearing in the snow, no matter how "cute" they are....


FACTS!!! They're cool,but how functional are they?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Different strokes. I routinely wear flip-flops and a down coat.


In the WINTER??? I've been living in Ohio for 50 plus years and I will never get used to cold!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 18, 2022)

This thread always makes my day


----------



## lokie (Jan 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'd have to have 3 or 4 pairs on at once to wear the crocs over


3 regular pair and 1 XL pair to pull on over the embarrassing crocks.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

lokie said:


> 3 regular pair and 1 XL pair to pull on over the embarrassing crocks.


You spelled liberating wrong.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i love you darlin...but those are the dumbest shoes i've ever seen...putting gaiters on a pair of crocs...the holes all over the foot kind of makes them entirely unsuitable for wearing in the snow, no matter how "cute" they are....


The liner does cover the holes, but yea it would probably leak. We don't normally get much snow.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 18, 2022)

lokie said:


> 3 regular pair and 1 XL pair to pull on over the embarrassing crocks.


You do know why crocks have those holes in them?
To allow your dignity to flow out without anyone noticing.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 18, 2022)

Somebody gave me these... They're lined with wool... Keeps your feet warm, but makes them stink really fast!!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sure do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your gonna bust your ass lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 18, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Somebody gave me these... They're lined with wool... Keeps your feet warm, but makes them stink really fast!!!View attachment 5069803


I have a pair.....not fancy like that, but it is how I know she's gonna bust her ass. I have


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Somebody gave me these... They're lined with wool... Keeps your feet warm, but makes them stink really fast!!!View attachment 5069803


Try washing them!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Your gonna bust your ass lol


they have a better sole pattern than my blundstones do


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Try washing them!


Done that, they just make your feet sweat... Not much you can do about it but wash em...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I have a pair.....not fancy like that, but it is how I know she's gonna bust her ass. I have


I won't go outside in the snow with them


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> they have a better sole pattern than my blundstones do


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 18, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You do know why crocks have those holes in them?
> To allow your dignity to flow out without anyone noticing.


and here I just bought them to work around the pool because I was tired of getting my sneakers soaked


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You do know why crocks have those holes in them?
> To allow your dignity to flow out without anyone noticing.


Since I have dignity out the wazoolah … leak, my pups!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 18, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I won't go outside in the snow with them


I had to throw something in the garbage can.....I thought ah it's two steps. On my ass down the two steps I went lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I had to throw something in the garbage can.....I thought ah it's two steps. On my ass down the two steps I went lol


I have heard of the Texas two-step. Now I can add the Yankee Panky.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I have heard of the Texas two-step. Now I can add the Yankee Panky.


That's beautiful


----------



## 420God (Jan 18, 2022)

I just bought my gf her first pair of Crocs. She liked them so much she bought another. I think they're uglier than shit but still not as bad as her Hey Dude shoes.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 18, 2022)

If you wear flip-flops or sandels, Crocs make some pretty durable ones, inexpensive, especially when they have them on sale.


https://www.crocs.com/c/men/footwear/flip-flops


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> If you wear flip-flops or sandels, Crocs make some pretty durable ones, inexpensive, especially when they have them on sale.
> 
> 
> https://www.crocs.com/c/men/footwear/flip-flops


must try.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 18, 2022)

420God said:


> I just bought my gf her first pair of Crocs. She liked them so much she bought another. I think they're uglier than shit but still not as bad as her Hey Dude shoes.
> View attachment 5069828View attachment 5069829View attachment 5069830


Hey I kinda like the dude shoes......


They even say "Fashion"


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Jan 18, 2022)

I made my first margarita


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> I made my first margarita


Describe.
We will critique. 
We’re good like that.


----------



## raratt (Jan 18, 2022)

I usually use up all my Mar and ending up with a bunch of garita leftover.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> I usually use up all my Mar and ending up with a bunch of garita leftover.


You can make a killer garita masala


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 18, 2022)

Did I hear margarita?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Did I hear margarita?
> View attachment 5069852


“rocks” not Slurpee


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> “rocks” not Slurpee


I prefer rocks unless at a water park......then slurpee all the way


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 18, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> I made my first margarita


We like margaritas


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I prefer rocks unless at a water park......then slurpee all the way


I see it as a personal duty to donate to the local water park.


----------



## raratt (Jan 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> I see it as a personal duty to donate to the local water park.


They have restrooms...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> They have restrooms...


should I need a rest


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 18, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Agreed. I even get high before I get high.
> 
> SH420


That gave me a great, well needed yuk ! I'm gonna steal that line...f'ing funny !


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2022)

420God said:


> I just bought my gf her first pair of Crocs. She liked them so much she bought another. I think they're uglier than shit but still not as bad as her Hey Dude shoes.
> View attachment 5069828View attachment 5069829View attachment 5069830


Burn the Hey dudes. You're doing her a favour.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Burn the Hey dudes. You're doing her a favour.


I’m onto your game, young lady. That one is a premium smokeshow, and almost close enough.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 18, 2022)

I am hurting soooooo bad from shoveling the driveway yesterday!!! The laughing hurts,but it's helping at the same time!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I am hurting soooooo bad from shoveling the driveway yesterday!!! The laughing hurts,but it's helping at the same time!!!


How old are you?!
Hire a kid. Let them take damage.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> How old are you?!
> Hire a kid. Let them take damage.


53... No kids around.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> 53... No kids around.


Bummer. Got any gullible neighbors?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 18, 2022)

I just need to get back to exercising every day


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Bummer. Got any gullible neighbors?


Fire seems to be the answer to everything today.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I just need to get back to exercising every day


Defeatism. Improvise. Overcome.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Fire seems to be the answer to everything today.


Not for gender reveal parties in the drought-stricken Southwest!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Not for gender reveal parties in the drought-stricken Southwest!!



for clearing snow and getting disposing of ugly shoes?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> for clearing snow and getting disposing of ugly shoes?


One person’s ugly shoes are another’s freak flag. Fly, my pretties!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Bummer. Got any gullible neighbors?


Nah,they don't like black people from what I can tell... When you go out of your way to speak to someone and they look at you like, HOW DARE YOU SPEAK TO ME, you know what you are dealing with... And with what I'm doing, I stay in my yard and mind my own business...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Nah,they don't like black people from what I can tell... When you go out of your way to speak to someone and they look at you like, HOW DARE YOU SPEAK TO ME, you know what you are dealing with... And with what I'm doing, I stay in my yard and mind my own business...


Sucks. Sorry.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Nah,they don't like black people from what I can tell... When you go out of your way to speak to someone and they look at you like, HOW DARE YOU SPEAK TO ME, you know what you are dealing with... And with what I'm doing, I stay in my yard and mind my own business...


Sounds like you need a BIG fire.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 18, 2022)

Still preparing " blank" for sculpture attempt. I'm no artist but getting ripped and carving that pile up sounds fun......maybe some tunes and a couple of snorts of brandy ( sub-zero weather coming).


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 18, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Still preparing " blank" for sculpture attempt. I'm no artist but getting ripped and carving that pile up sounds fun......maybe some tunes and a couple of snorts of brandy ( sub-zero weather coming). View attachment 5069902


Don’t be a naughty Eskimo and eat the yellow snow.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 18, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I just need to get back to exercising every day


When your pushing 70yrs, you'll be glad you did , so many people wait until it's 
" too late ".........." move or die " we say.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Still preparing " blank" for sculpture attempt. I'm no artist but getting ripped and carving that pile up sounds fun......maybe some tunes and a couple of snorts of brandy ( sub-zero weather coming). View attachment 5069902


You didn't ask for sculpture recommendations.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Still preparing " blank" for sculpture attempt. I'm no artist but getting ripped and carving that pile up sounds fun......maybe some tunes and a couple of snorts of brandy ( sub-zero weather coming). View attachment 5069902


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 18, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Don’t be a naughty Eskimo and eat the yellow snow.


Were you spying on me today.....I thought I was being discrete. " Yelow Boom-Boom" is an acquired taste.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You didn't ask for sculpture recommendations.


No idea at moment....want something bizarre, I'm counting on heavy drug use to guide me.......certainly open to suggestions !


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> for clearing snow and getting disposing of ugly shoes?


And inventory!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Were you spying on me today.....I thought I was being discrete. " Yelow Boom-Boom" is an acquired taste.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


>


One of my all time favorite movies


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> No idea at moment....want something bizarre, I'm counting on heavy drug use to guide me.......certainly open to suggestions !


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> No idea at moment....want something bizarre, I'm counting on heavy drug use to guide me.......certainly open to suggestions !


How tall is it? And is it good packing snow?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> And inventory!


Most of life's obstacles.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You didn't ask for sculpture recommendations.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


>


That's bizarre......I was thinking about that scenario while heaping up and shaping that snow.....obsessed......pretty sure I'm an OCD-er......gotta stay busy.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


I was getting there lol... you just at to whip it out.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was getting there lol... you just at to whip it out.


With an air-cleaving sound like the martial arts movies!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I was getting there lol... you just at to whip it out.


I try not to waste any time


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I try not to waste any time


Little bit of foreplay never hurts.


----------



## raratt (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Little bit of foreplay never hurts.


Who said it the other day? 

Best safe word to use is "Meatloaf"

Because "I can do anything for love.....but I won't do that"


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Jan 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Describe.
> We will critique.
> We’re good like that.


In a blended ice, organic strawberry margarita mix, frozen strawberries, agave syrup and added lime & Jose to taste.

How'd I do?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> In a blended ice, organic strawberry margarita mix, frozen strawberries, agave syrup and added lime & Jose to taste.
> 
> How'd I do?


Oh no strawberries 
No me gustan


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Oh no strawberries
> No me gustan


This do I recuse myself. I’m biased.


----------



## raratt (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 18, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> In a blended ice, organic strawberry margarita mix, frozen strawberries, agave syrup and added lime & Jose to taste.
> 
> How'd I do?


Young grasshopper.....drink this for enlightenment


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Young grasshopper.....drink this for enlightenment
> View attachment 5069972


runs, screams, keeps running


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> runs, screams, keeps running


Towards or away?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Towards or away?


Oh very away


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Oh very away


But....It's just a little blood......blood orange


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> But....It's just a little blood...... blood orange


Blood (check)
Oranges (check)
Strawberr(emergency power! Now)


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 18, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Blood (check)
> Oranges (check)
> Strwaberr(emergency power! Now)


No strawberries where harmed in the making of that drink


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> No strawberries where harmed in the making of that drink


Oh thank you


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 18, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> In a blended ice, organic strawberry margarita mix, frozen strawberries, agave syrup and added lime & Jose to taste.
> 
> How'd I do?


No mini umbrella in it ?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Sucks. Sorry.


You don't have to apologize for the ignorance of others, but thank you though.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 19, 2022)

Breakfast and a dab, then back to work
Never did get out on the pond yesterday, wind was brutally howling. Ice boats only had 2 days here, I missed it.
I need to dig a few more clothing items out of storage before I can try that hike again.
I could hardly open the car door in the wind.


----------



## JonathanT (Jan 19, 2022)

Finished moving the 3 dogs, 2 cats, 40 hens and two roosters. About 20 butchered roos. Getting so close to being finished with the move.


----------



## cherrybobeddie (Jan 19, 2022)

I had an exceptionally fine bowel movement. Seriously. Only you oldsters can appreciate that.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 19, 2022)

Norwegian mass killer Anders Breivik gives Nazi salute during parole hearing


Anders Behring Breivik, the Norwegian mass murder behind one of the country’s worst massacres, gave a Nazi salute in court Tuesday during a parole hearing after serving 10 years behind bars.




nypost.com





_The far-right fanatic — who* killed eight in a detonated a car bomb* outside the office of Prime Minister Jens Stoltenberg in Oslo and then traveled to a summer camp connected to the country’s left-wing Labor Party in Utøya and *shot and killed 69 people, most of them teenagers,* on July 22, 2011 — used the hearing to spread white supremacist messages. Breivik, who was *sentenced to 21 years in prison* after the massacre, is eligible to seek parole, but his sentence can be extended as long as the court determines he’s a danger to society._


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

cherrybobeddie said:


> I had an exceptionally fine bowel movement. Seriously. Only you oldsters can appreciate that.


no shit?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 19, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> no shit?


Good shit!


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Good shit!


I’ve gotten mileage out of that bit of disreputable humor.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 19, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Breakfast and a dab, then back to work
> Never did get out on the pond yesterday, wind was brutally howling. Ice boats only had 2 days here, I missed it.
> I need to dig a few more clothing items out of storage before I can try that hike again.
> I could hardly open the car door in the wind.
> ...


Beautiful pic . Looks like what I'm seeing on the lake I live on....just got 14in snow on top of ice that was smooth and clear as glass


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 19, 2022)

cannabineer said:


>


It is better with a cone......a texture refuge.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> How tall is it? And is it good packing snow?


Beautiful packing today ( about 40deg) plummeting down to neg and single digits for quite a while.....That packed moist pile will be solid ice by morning.........guess I'll experiment and try ice sculpture instead.....I better really consume mass quantities of drugs to get me through this. It's about 8ft tall


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 19, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Beautiful packing today ( about 40deg) plummeting down to neg and single digits for quite a while.....That packed moist pile will be solid ice by morning.........guess I'll experiment and try ice sculpture instead.....I better really consume mass quantities of drugs to get me through this. It's about 8ft tall


Chainsaw that baby


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Chainsaw that baby


Preferably before all the drugs


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 19, 2022)

Due to the big storm my ice rink disappeared. Snow way to heavy to clear rink so I made a half-assed oval instead( they call me " Apollo Oh No " ) Also worked on snow scupture....not so easy today, my young hounds figured out they could run to top.....great ! Maybe when it freezes solid tonight it will be to slippery to climb, I hope. Did manage to pack on more snow and started to shape the head of a


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 19, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Preferably before all the drugs


Good point.....f the chain saw !


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Good point.....f the chain saw !


I’d secure the axen also


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 19, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> I’d secure the axen also


Also very good advice. I'll use my Nerf tools just to be safe


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Also very good advice. I'll use my Nerf tools just to be safe


It makes for a way better morning after.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 19, 2022)

Torch?


----------



## raratt (Jan 19, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Due to the big storm my ice rink disappeared. Snow way to heavy to clear rink so I made a half-assed oval instead( they call me " Apollo Oh No " ) Also worked on snow scupture....not so easy today, my young hounds figured out they could run to top.....great ! Maybe when it freezes solid tonight it will be to slippery to climb, I hope. Did manage to pack on more snow and started to shape the head of aView attachment 5070407View attachment 5070408View attachment 5070409


Yup, definitely cold out...


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Torch?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Due to the big storm my ice rink disappeared. Snow way to heavy to clear rink so I made a half-assed oval instead( they call me " Apollo Oh No " ) Also worked on snow scupture....not so easy today, my young hounds figured out they could run to top.....great ! Maybe when it freezes solid tonight it will be to slippery to climb, I hope. Did manage to pack on more snow and started to shape the head of aView attachment 5070407View attachment 5070408View attachment 5070409


Looks like a boob now.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 19, 2022)

You cee how well people get along when there's no talk about growing weed?!?!


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Looks like a very young boob now.


Sitting on a paaaaark bench


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 19, 2022)

No egos over here, just people who are stoned, ripped, twisted... Good People!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Looks like a boob now.


Nipple hard cause it's cold out!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 19, 2022)

Might as well make another one for a matching pair!!! Then explain that to the wife and kids!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 19, 2022)

No,those are chimneys!!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Nipple hard cause it's cold out!!!


Lol obviously!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 19, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Due to the big storm my ice rink disappeared. Snow way to heavy to clear rink so I made a half-assed oval instead( they call me " Apollo Oh No " ) Also worked on snow scupture....not so easy today, my young hounds figured out they could run to top.....great ! Maybe when it freezes solid tonight it will be to slippery to climb, I hope. Did manage to pack on more snow and started to shape the head of aView attachment 5070407View attachment 5070408View attachment 5070409


I think you should buy one hundred pounds of baking soda, a few gallons of vinegar and some red food colouring. Have some fun with it.


----------



## raratt (Jan 19, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Nipple hard cause it's cold out!!!


Hence my post...


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think you should buy one hundred pounds of baking soda, a few gallons of vinegar and some red food colouring. Have some fun with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Great idea ! I cuild sacrifice a virgin, if I could find one.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 20, 2022)

I accomplished figuring out what AITA means this morning.


----------



## raratt (Jan 20, 2022)

To do list: Replace bulbs in security light with higher wattage COB bulbs.
Prune peach tree and cut out one broken branch in the ash tree. Peach needs sprayed for fungus also.
Break down boxes for recycle bin, trash night.
Need to at least start rose pruning out front.
Breakfast first, wish me luck.


----------



## raratt (Jan 20, 2022)

Boxes, done. Bulbs, done.
Pruning, and Ash tree done, except I need to pick up a bunch of branches and cut them to fit the compost bin.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I accomplished figuring out what AITA means this morning.


RU?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> RU?


Most likely.
Edit: Definitely, if tequila is involved.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Most likely.


You? I don't believe it for a second.


----------



## PeatPhreak (Jan 20, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Most likely.
> Edit: Definitely, if tequila is involved.


I was a raging asshole on Gin, but only Gin. Something is in that stuff.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2022)

PeatPhreak said:


> I was a raging asshole on Gin, but only Gin. Something is in that stuff.


Juniper


----------



## PeatPhreak (Jan 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Juniper


Several other lesser known things are in there too depending on the recipe. Weird shit you never heard of.


----------



## PeatPhreak (Jan 20, 2022)

Popular botanicals or flavouring agents for gin, besides the required juniper, often include citrus elements, such as lemon and bitter orange peel, as well as a combination of other spices, which may include any of anise, angelica root and seed, orris root, licorice root, cinnamon, almond, cubeb, savory, lime peel, grapefruit peel, dragon eye (longan), saffron, baobab, frankincense, coriander, grains of paradise, nutmeg, cassia bark or others. The different combinations and concentrations of these botanicals in the distillation process cause the variations in taste among gin products.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2022)

PeatPhreak said:


> Popular botanicals or flavouring agents for gin, besides the required juniper, often include citrus elements, such as lemon and bitter orange peel, as well as a combination of other spices, which may include any of anise, angelica root and seed, orris root, licorice root, cinnamon, almond, cubeb, savory, lime peel, grapefruit peel, dragon eye (longan), saffron, baobab, frankincense, coriander, grains of paradise, nutmeg, cassia bark or others. The different combinations and concentrations of these botanicals in the distillation process cause the variations in taste among gin products.


Needs myrrh


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 20, 2022)

PeatPhreak said:


> I was a raging asshole on Gin, but only Gin. Something is in that stuff.


Weird - when I drink liqueur it's always Gin & it doesn't do anything goofy (er) to me.


----------



## raratt (Jan 20, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Weird - when I drink liqueur it's always Gin & it doesn't do anything goofy (er) to me.


Gin aids me in pinballing down the hallway to the bathroom.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 20, 2022)

Sunny and warm today, must be near 40 in the sun. 
Had a joint and those fiendish raspberry whippets afterwards. 

They got the ice air landing strip done, traffic signs are in, ice houses are going up.
This lake is huge, just the south arm.


----------



## PeatPhreak (Jan 20, 2022)

It's whatever they put in Bombay Saphire. That was my go to for my rowdy years.


----------



## PeatPhreak (Jan 20, 2022)

Apparently, the mandatory Trinity for Gin is juniper, angelica root and coriander.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2022)

PeatPhreak said:


> It's whatever they put in Bombay Saphire. That was my go to for my rowdy years.


I remember stealing a swig from a bottle of beefeater. Nasty stuff.

Gin and tonic is delightful.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I remember stealing a swig from a bottle of beefeater. Nasty stuff.
> 
> Gin and tonic is delightful.


Instead of the standard Mexican lime's give this juice a try with your drink.
It's made from Key Limes which have a very different taste.


----------



## raratt (Jan 20, 2022)

I drink Tanqueray when I drink gin. Smooth stuff.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Instead of the standard Mexican lime's give this juice a try with your drink.
> It's made from Key Limes which have a very different taste.
> 
> View attachment 5070966


A recommendation that's actually available in Canada. I'm shocked!  

I've seen this at bars, I'll give it a try.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 20, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I accomplished figuring out what AITA means this morning.


So what's your conclusion? ...yuk-yuk


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 20, 2022)

And drop a little of this in the gin and tonic. Like the key lime it's really good.






Elderflower


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Torch?


That could be the ticket....today that pile of hard packed snow ( easy to sculpt)is solid ice. Iwas thinking..." I'm gonna need some heat".........DarkWeb......torch. one like my " dabbing buddy" always has in his hands 24-7.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> And drop a little of this in the gin and tonic. Like the key lime it's really good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, that's a tease......I only have 3 beers left for tonight. Didn't do my beer math last night !


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I accomplished figuring out what AITA means this morning.


Always In The


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Needs myrrh


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 20, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> That could be the ticket....today that pile of hard packed snow ( easy to sculpt)is solid ice. Iwas thinking..." I'm gonna need some heat".........DarkWeb......torch. one like my " dabbing buddy" always has in his hands 24-7.


I was thinking a little more power hehe


----------



## raratt (Jan 20, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Hey, that's a tease......I only have 3 beers left for tonight. Didn't do my beer math last night !


I just picked up an 18 pack, I can give you a few.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I was thinking a little more power hehe


----------



## lokie (Jan 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Needs myrrh


A wise guy EH?

What could happen?


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I was thinking a little more power hehe


CatHedral would not want me working with that, considering my planned drug abuse before starting. That 4000degF (?) would make quick work of it ! Maybe I better use warm washcloths and a Bic lighter , just to be safe. Great dabbing lighter ya got there!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 20, 2022)

I stocked up on gardening supplies today.

Switched to ‘Edna’s Best’ as a base for my indoor mixes because it’s clean, inexpensive, organic, and contains ZERO rock.
Way better than Ocean Forest for less than half the price.


----------



## raratt (Jan 20, 2022)

Can't start pruning the roses yet, green bin is full. Tomorrow I guess.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> CatHedral would not want me working with that, considering my planned drug abuse before starting. That 4000degF (?) would make quick work of it ! Maybe I better use warm washcloths and a Bic lighter , just to be safe. Great dabbing lighter ya got there!


I’m just saying fire, or drugs, but maybe not at the same time.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 20, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> CatHedral would not want me working with that, considering my planned drug abuse before starting. That 4000degF (?) would make quick work of it ! Maybe I better use warm washcloths and a Bic lighter , just to be safe. Great dabbing lighter ya got there!


If I can do it....so can you. Don't use sandals and wear leather gloves.......if you think you need a hardhat, wear it. If it's white you get extra points


----------



## lokie (Jan 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> If I can do it....so can you. Don't use sandals and wear leather gloves.......if you think you need a hardhat, wear it. If it's white you get extra points


If you must ware sandals/flip flops.






Have someone hold your beer, you may need it later.


When I worked in construction I chose to wear a RED hard hat.

That always throws a wrench into the works when there is a color code on site.






Supervisor - White
Inspector - Gold
Labor - Blue
WHO THE FUCK IS THAT - RED


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> I just picked up an 18 pack, I can give you a few.


Most generous . I'm saving my 3 beers for as long as I can hold out......that beer is just so damn tasty.......that first big guzzle......ahhhhhhhhh !


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 20, 2022)

lokie said:


> If you must ware sandals/flip flops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I keep saying! 


Dog poop! You step in all sorts of disgusting crap yuck. Mine are on the strap


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 20, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> I’m just saying fire, or drugs, but maybe not at the same time.


I've never tried that....no drugs and fire? That could be dangerous, considering my lack of experience. There is one taboo here.......f'ing gasoline !


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2022)

lokie said:


> A wise guy EH?
> 
> What could happen?


My ass is so smart its got a phd.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> I've never tried that....no drugs and fire? That could be dangerous, considering my lack of experience. There is one taboo here.......f'ing gasoline !


I look for one word on every label: pyrophoric.


----------



## raratt (Jan 20, 2022)

The tools used on the SR-71 had to be tested for Cadmium. It doesn't get along well with titanium.


----------



## lokie (Jan 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> My ass is so smart its got a phd.


Bless your heart.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 20, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> I look for one word on every label: pyrophoric.


What the Hell ......bad shit dude......you involved with vapor deposition?


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> What the Hell ......bad shit dude......you involved with vapor deposition?


Beyond the occasional vape, no.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2022)

Spread out the 30ea clone mothers today....Tahoe White Cookies. Original mother standing tall in the back, these are all cuts from her. Will be able to start taking clones from them in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Jan 20, 2022)

420God said:


> I just bought my gf her first pair of Crocs. She liked them so much she bought another. I think they're uglier than shit but still not as bad as her Hey Dude shoes.
> View attachment 5069828View attachment 5069829View attachment 5069830


Did they taste well made 420?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 20, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> What the Hell ......bad shit dude......you involved with vapor deposition?


I know it for something totally different. What do you mean?








Chemical vapor deposition - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





Your mirror coating on ski goggles, sunglasses and potato chip bag uses it.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 20, 2022)

lokie said:


> If you must ware sandals/flip flops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine was green, aluminum skull bucket


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Jan 20, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Mine was green, aluminum skull bucket View attachment 5071094


Thats what I used for a cup in baseball.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 20, 2022)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> Thats what I used for a cup in baseball.


LMAO, good to see you Inda


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Jan 20, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> LMAO, good to see you Inda


Always nice to catch up with you. Everything good ?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 20, 2022)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> Always nice to catch up with you. Everything good ?


Pretty much, no real complaints. You? Hows the boys?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 20, 2022)

PeatPhreak said:


> I was a raging asshole on Gin, but only Gin. Something is in that stuff.


For me it's alcohol. Something is in that stuff. 

  

SH420


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Jan 20, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Pretty much, no real complaints. You? Hows the boys?



They are taking up all dads time and money. We just got back from a milk shake and hamburger run.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 20, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Beyond the occasional vape, no.


Witty dude you are...


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 20, 2022)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> They are taking up all dads time and money. We just got back from a milk shake and hamburger run.


How many does it take to satisfy them; they could pack it away when toddlers


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Jan 20, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> How many does it take to satisfy them; they could pack it away when toddlers


Bubba is tall and thin like the mail man. He eats like a bird much like his momma. Chunker AkA... Kiki....AKA, Hot Sauce.. on the other hand, is a tank. He can clean a plate and then make sure his big brother doesn't need help with his. Broad shoulders and full of piss and vinegar.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> How many does it take to satisfy them; they could pack it away when toddlers


I figured it's just a matter of time until Chunker eats his big brother.


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Jan 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I figured it's just a matter of time until Chunker eats his big brother.


Mother nature has made big brother fast and agile, his only defense against the man eating chunker.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 20, 2022)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> Mother nature has made big brother fast and agile, his only defense against the man eating chunker.


I found where your ol pal went to if interested, the hot tub guy


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I know it for something totally different. What do you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Jan 20, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> I found where your ol pal went to if interested, the hot tub guy


I'd like that.... ((insert huge cheesy smile))

Alot


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 20, 2022)

I managed to keep my shit together in the face of unpleasantry


----------



## franklinz (Jan 21, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> You had help or machinery.


Both. Mobius and staff.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Burn the Hey dudes. You're doing her a favour.


They are kinda gross looking,but how comfy....east on an off, take a beaten...


----------



## Goodshit97 (Jan 22, 2022)

Decided to finally pull my furnace apart and attempt to fix it. Now that ive figured out whats wrong i cant find parts. If i didnt have bad luck, id have none at all.

So all in all, accomplished nothing today.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 22, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I managed to keep my shit together in the face of unpleasantry


I strive for " grace under pressure", not always successful but getting there.


----------



## lokie (Jan 22, 2022)

Goodshit97 said:


> Decided to finally pull my furnace apart and attempt to fix it. Now that ive figured out whats wrong i cant find parts. If i didnt have bad luck, id have none at all.
> 
> So all in all, accomplished nothing today.


I had an AC furnace installed new. within 5 years the support team told me that it was discontinued and parts were not readily available.


----------



## Goodshit97 (Jan 22, 2022)

lokie said:


> I had an AC furnace installed new. within 5 years the support team told me that it was discontinued and parts were not readily available.


Well isn't that some shit. 

My furnace is from the early 90s so its kind of expected not to be able to find parts.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 22, 2022)

My furnace was put in in '79


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 22, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Nah,they don't like black people from what I can tell... When you go out of your way to speak to someone and they look at you like, HOW DARE YOU SPEAK TO ME, you know what you are dealing with... And with what I'm doing, I stay in my yard and mind my own business...


Can you rent a snow blower?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 22, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Can you rent a snow blower?


I could, but I'm still in pretty good shape, I just hadn't worked out in a little bit... That was motivation for me!!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 22, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I could, but I'm still in pretty good shape, I just hadn't worked out in a little bit... That was motivation for me!!!


Good on ya. I was going to give you the advice of an old geezer; I still will. Watch the injuries, they'll bite you again in a few years


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 22, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Good on ya. I was going to give you the advice of an old geezer; I still will. Watch the injuries, they'll bite you again in a few years


Yessir, I will!


----------



## manfredo (Jan 22, 2022)

Test drove a new Honda Accord Hybrid today.... Nearly 50 mpg gas mileage and a really nice car. Plenty of power. 

Wanted to drive a CR-V too, but none available. They had 4 on the lot but all were sold.


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Jan 22, 2022)

35C+ day & motivation to do anything: ZERO!

'Pulled a couple of bags of nitrile gloves out of the freezer that are laden with glove-hash from the past few harvests & decided to crack a few beers & dunk my pinkies in ethanol.....


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Jan 22, 2022)

PS. I'd much rather dunk other things into the Mrs, but she's similarly de-motivated by the heat


----------



## manfredo (Jan 22, 2022)

TerryTeacosy said:


> 35C+ day & motivation to do anything: ZERO!
> 
> 'Pulled a couple of bags of nitrile gloves out of the freezer that are laden with glove-hash from the past few harvests & decided to crack a few beers & dunk my pinkies in ethanol.....
> 
> View attachment 5072398View attachment 5072399


The heat sounds almost as painful as the cold. 

So what are you gonna do with the ethanol now? Edibles or oil?? It won't take long to evaporate off in that heat. 

Stay in the shade!!


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Jan 22, 2022)

manfredo said:


> The heat sounds almost as painful as the cold.
> 
> So what are you gonna do with the ethanol now? Edibles or oil?? It won't take long to evaporate off in that heat.
> 
> Stay in the shade!!


Yeah, heat down here can be somewhat oppressive. You get kinda used to it as an Aussie.

BTW, I'm an ex-Pom, but will forever & always (I mean ALWAYS) consider myself an Aussie.

Unsure quite what I'll do with the ethanol. My preference is to let the ethanol just evaporate to a state of oil & let it go that way.


----------



## 420God (Jan 24, 2022)

Went to a fire call at 5:30am. The person living in the house was putting hot ash into plastic buckets and started a fire in the basement, luckily we got it out before it spread to the woodpile or house. Not how I want to start my first day of EMT class but that's life.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 24, 2022)

420God said:


> Went to a fire call at 5:30am. The person living in the house was putting hot ash into plastic buckets and started a fire in the basement, luckily we got it out before it spread to the woodpile or house. Not how I want to start my first day of EMT class but that's life.


I just cleaned out the fireplace. Metal bucket toped off with snow.


----------



## raratt (Jan 25, 2022)

Road trip to the Dr. They are going to try to figure out why my balance is messed up. No I haven't been drinking.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 25, 2022)

Buttoned up the framework to irrigation for the farm. Nutrient room is now a hub for all fertogation needs

I can now transfer water from my stock RO tank to my stock feed tanks which in turn have been routed to each room. 5 currently...so much simplification of process to have all your watering sources from one spot


----------



## manfredo (Jan 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> Road trip to the Dr. They are going to try to figure out why my balance is messed up. No I haven't been drinking.


Good luck!!


----------



## raratt (Jan 25, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Good luck!!


They gave me some exercises to do at home. I hope I don't get stopped for a sobriety test, I found out I can't go the heel to toe walk without falling, or at least trying to.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> They gave me some exercises to do at home. I hope I don't get stopped for a sobriety test, I found out I can't go the heel to toe walk without falling, or at least trying to.


My balance isn't great either, and I have said the same thing to myself...I hope I never get sobriety tested!! I know I can't walk a straight line.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 25, 2022)

I went out to plow snow this afternoon, and my ATV is messed up. This is when I wish my garage was heated. It needs a new belt or a sensor, or maybe both. All I know is I am not turning wrenches in sub zero weather. It's supposed to be mid 40's next week....Maybe I can convince myself then. I just hope we don't get snow before it's fixed!!

Freaking belt is $100 and the sensor is $400....Crazy!! It would probably be a $1,000 repair at the shop.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 25, 2022)

manfredo said:


> My balance isn't great either, and I have said the same thing to myself...I hope I never get sobriety tested!! I know I can't walk a straight line.


Can you ask to forgo the road side test & go straight to the breathalyzer?


----------



## manfredo (Jan 25, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Can you ask to forgo the road side test & go straight to the breathalyzer?


It probably depends...Being an older person may help actually. Thing is you can be impaired by a lot of things besides alcohol, so they are probably trained to do the walking / agility tests.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 25, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I went out to plow snow this afternoon, and my ATV is messed up. This is when I wish my garage was heated. It needs a new belt or a sensor, or maybe both. All I know is I am not turning wrenches in sub zero weather. It's supposed to be mid 40's next week....Maybe I can convince myself then. I just hope we don't get snow before it's fixed!!
> 
> Freaking belt is $100 and the sensor is $400....Crazy!! It would probably be a $1,000 repair at the shop.


These forced air propane heaters are awesome for cheap heat.




__





Mr. Heater - Forced Air - Propane Heaters - Gas Heaters - The Home Depot


Get free shipping on qualified Mr. Heater, Forced Air Propane Heaters products or Buy Online Pick Up in Store today in the Heating, Venting & Cooling Department.



www.homedepot.com





Next in line would be a tank top heater. 




__





Mr. Heater - Tank Top - Propane Heaters - Gas Heaters - The Home Depot


Get free shipping on qualified Mr. Heater, Tank Top Propane Heaters products or Buy Online Pick Up in Store today in the Heating, Venting & Cooling Department.



www.homedepot.com





I've used both. Depends on the space and how drafty it is. But the forced air ones really move some heat. Just make sure nothing is in front of it.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> These forced air propane heaters are awesome for cheap heat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Problem is my garage is 30' x 40' with 10' ceilings....I could take it down to my buddys place...He has a heated 1 car garage, and he's only 5 minutes away...That would be the smart plan probably...Might take a few days if I need parts though, but he'll park outside.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 25, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Problem is my garage is 30' x 40' with 10' ceilings....I could take it down to my buddys place...He has a heated 1 car garage, and he's only 5 minutes away...That would be the smart plan probably...Might take a few days if I need parts though, but he'll park outside.


Hang plastic to section a space off. Mine is roughly 30' x 40' two story. Years ago I put plastic sheets as walls in the stairwell so it wouldn't let the heat up. The little forced air one does take that edge off. 


Parts might be a problem now though. Some stuff is available and I had some on backorder for months.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Hang plastic to section a space off. Mine is roughly 30' x 40' two story. Years ago I put plastic sheets as walls in the stairwell so it wouldn't let the heat up. The little forced air one does take that edge off.
> 
> 
> Parts might be a problem now though. Some stuff is available and I had some on backorder for months.


Fortunately I have a snowblower I can get by with if worse comes to worse...Or better yet, pay someone to plow it!! There we go!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 25, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Fortunately I have a snowblower I can get by with if worse comes to worse...Or better yet, pay someone to plow it!! There we go!!


Yeah I still have my trusty old snowblower too.....it works and if it's really deep it's perfect.....but damn I hated walking 2mph for a few inches of snow lol 

One year I was on my way home from work and it was snowing like a mofo.....great ski day....but I knew what I was in for. So I stopped at the liquor store to grab something. I saw my buddy....said whatever you want I'll buy....just get me in my driveway. It was deep even my jeep wouldn't have gotten through the snowbank. He had a hard time in a 350 and a V plow. I'd love to get a big truck but I don't need it for much else and those fuckers are not cheap. Damn I'm high....Paul got me dabbing again


----------



## manfredo (Jan 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah I still have my trusty old snowblower too.....it works and if it's really deep it's perfect.....but damn I hated walking 2mph for a few inches of snow lol
> 
> One year I was on my way home from work and it was snowing like a mofo.....great ski day....but I knew what I was in for. So I stopped at the liquor store to grab something. I saw my buddy....said whatever you want I'll buy....just get me in my driveway. It was deep even my jeep wouldn't have gotten through the snowbank. He had a hard time in a 350 and a V plow. I'd love to get a big truck but I don't need it for much else and those fuckers are not cheap. Damn I'm high....Paul got me dabbing again


Yeah I forgot I have a buddy who does commercial plowing and he use to have a customer right up the road...And he loves weed, so the wheels are churning.  

Dabs you say??? I may join you. I'm trying to work up an appetite...Still haven't eaten dinner.

Anyone watching the new season of Ozark?? I watched the first one so far. Seems juicy!


----------



## raratt (Jan 25, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Can you ask to forgo the road side test & go straight to the breathalyzer?


Don't know, only had to do one once decades ago. Don't plan on getting stopped.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> Don't know, only had to do one once decades ago.


Did you pass?

I've never been tested, and I hope to keep it that way.


----------



## raratt (Jan 25, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Did you pass?
> 
> I've never been tested, and I hope to keep it that way.


Barely.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 25, 2022)

I sold a fart in a jar to a strange old woman for $500


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 25, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> I sold a fart in a jar to a strange old woman for $500


When will she be out?


----------



## alikakapsk (Jan 26, 2022)

This morning I gave a dense smoke and after a while went for a walk with the dog.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 26, 2022)

Shoveled out ice skating oval track for 5th day in a row...been snowing every day...and still f'ing with ice sculpture. Oh yeah, I'm all smoked up also, another chore out of the way.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 26, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Shoveled out ice skating oval track for 5th day in a row...been snowing every day...and still f'ing with ice sculpture. Oh yeah, I'm all smoked up also, another chore out of the way.


That's beautiful ice under there. Should make some good booming when the pressure ridges start cracking in the sun. I love that sound.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jan 26, 2022)

raratt said:


> Barely.


Fuck i had it all typed out just to erase it. Long story short. Shower beer. Mcdonalds breakfast. wide turn out parking lot to avoid pothole. Almost home. Pulled over female trainee cop with trainer cop. She has me do the walk. 7 steps heel to toe. I do it she goes i said 9. I said no you didnt you said 7. Dude cop checks the cameras and lets me go, i asked him if it was her first day on the job, he shrugged his shoulders. She walked up and said that is highly disrespectful! Not my fault you fucked up more than i did. I didnt say that out loud


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 26, 2022)

DCcan said:


> That's beautiful ice under there. Should make some good booming when the pressure ridges start cracking in the sun. I love that sound.


The whole lake was like glass, and then a mo-foing storm with snow hit followed by a very warm day....it was so heavy I could hardly move it before the slushy rough surface froze. The sounds are phenomenal....rifle shots , cracking , sheets off ice collideing...moans and groans...orgasmic!


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 26, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Power has been out since the wee hours of the morning.
> Cal trans is nowhere to be seen on 88 (or anyone else) pretty sure they shut it down too.


Makes me nervous as poo being out on the ice.. two years ago for the taboggan nationals was out there.. felt a bit better seeing some trucks on the ice .. the sounds are crazy


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 26, 2022)

Wanted to go check out the lawnmower races on the ice this year, but think it's not happening for some reason


----------



## manfredo (Jan 26, 2022)

DCcan said:


> That's beautiful ice under there. Should make some good booming when the pressure ridges start cracking in the sun. I love that sound.


Looks like a large lake!! Gotta be nice living on a lake. You are making me want to get some skates!!


----------



## DCcan (Jan 27, 2022)

Stumbled into some tuna gang's turf down at the harbor, they tagged the pier.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 27, 2022)

Baked all day and ended the night with a small bonfire

Hope everyone's having a good night.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 27, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Baked all day and ended the night with a small bonfire
> 
> Hope everyone's having a good night.
> View attachment 5075756


Oh, that looks perfect


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Looks like a large lake!! Gotta be nice living on a lake. You are making me want to get some skates!!


It's Nirvana for me ( plus I'm retired and can play most of the day). Something about being around the water....how people gravitate to it.....maybe that's because the water is where we came from, our origin. Speaking of skating, I went ass over teacup the other day. My daughter caught it on a video and I'm trying to post it...no luck yet.


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jan 27, 2022)

I used my blinker (turn signal) in traffic today... i know.. i know...


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 27, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Oh, that looks perfect


I love a good fire too. Feeds the soul.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 28, 2022)

Been prepping X-country vintage wooden skis. The skiis are 38yrs old, fantastic shape....."Asnes", our go to much of the winter. We load up small pack with hearty trail food, hot coffee, brandy and of course....mariquana. The forests are so beautiful in winter, like a different world . To be in the deep wood blanketed in white , no wind ,where the only sound is giant flakes of snow hitting forest floor.
Pulled a good one on my wife last night, I mistook her skiis for mine.....she spent all night resurfacing bottom of ski with our homemade pine tar. She did a great job.....the look on her face when I told her the skies were mine....a great yuk ! 
Just can't find this old school, outdated equipment easily...I understand why people want it.
You just can't beat the feel of a good wood ski.....they ride like a Cadallic compared to the " plastic", cookie-cutter x-country ski ( my opinion and experience). I have about 7 pairs of woods.


----------



## 420God (Jan 28, 2022)

I have 5 videos for EMT class that all together are about 7 hours. They cover the legalities of the job and the speaker has a monotone voice. There's quizzes that pop up to make sure you're watching. They're due by Sunday. I barely stayed awake for one. Kill me please.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2022)

420God said:


> I have 5 videos for EMT class that all together are about 7 hours. They cover the legalities of the job and the speaker has a monotone voice. There's quizzes that pop up to make sure you're watching. They're due by Sunday. I barely stayed awake for one. Kill me please.


Can you exercise while watching them? I’ve yet to fall asleep on a treadmill


----------



## 420God (Jan 28, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Can you exercise while watching them? I’ve yet to fall asleep on a treadmill


I get up and walk around often which helps. Worst part is I did most of these for fire already. The first 2 weeks are boring but it'll get better.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 28, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Due to the big storm my ice rink disappeared. Snow way to heavy to clear rink so I made a half-assed oval instead( they call me " Apollo Oh No " ) Also worked on snow scupture....not so easy today, my young hounds figured out they could run to top.....great ! Maybe when it freezes solid tonight it will be to slippery to climb, I hope. Did manage to pack on more snow and started to shape the head of aView attachment 5070407View attachment 5070408View attachment 5070409


Other than a giant boob, very nice by the way, what did you end up sculpting? 

SH420


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 28, 2022)

That turned to solid ice...." colder than a witch's tit ".....never did ice, just packed snow. I've been getting ripped and giving it ago. Trying to do a demon from the waist up .......coiled snake body waste down.I got two young hounds that help me out a lot.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 29, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> That turned to solid ice...." colder than a witch's tit ".....never did ice, just packed snow. I've been getting ripped and giving it ago. Trying to do a demon from the waist up .......coiled snake body waste down.I got two young hounds that help me out a lot.


My wife likes to make a snowman with tea candles or battery powered leds lighting it up.
She made a "oh Noo!" snowman that people either loved or hated, depending on how fast they drive, lol.
Then a scary jack-o-lantern snowman, church lady stopped and complained, lol. That was a good one.

2 women complained about the large perky breasts on a snowlady, all the kids on the school bus whistled at her, then someone humped it, judging from the crime scene. Those snow breasts did seem to defy the rules of snow making, they were amazing. Looked like they were carved from marble.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 29, 2022)

DCcan said:


> My wife likes to make a snowman with tea candles or battery powered leds lighting it up.
> She made a "oh Noo!" snowman that people either loved or hated, depending on how fast they drive, lol.
> Then a scary jack-o-lantern snowman, church lady stopped and complained, lol. That was a good one.
> 
> 2 women complained about the large perky breasts on a snowlady, all the kids on the school bus whistled at her, then someone humped it, judging from the crime scene. Those snow breasts did seem to defy the rules of snow making, they were amazing. Looked like they were carved from marble.


I love the provocative , the shit that makes people " look twice".....screw conformity and the church lady. Make those beautiful marble breasts. And you are so right, you can work that snow right into " marble"...beautiful medium to work with, with a nice buzz of course ! Spray bottles with water also help bring out that sheen when massaged in. For a kid like me it's a blast.


----------



## raratt (Jan 29, 2022)

I'm cleaning the front wall in the livingroom. With 2 people smoking cigs it gets nasty after awhile. I may need a case of 409 to finish the whole livingroom. It is getting closer to the color I painted it 20+ years ago.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 29, 2022)

raratt said:


> I'm cleaning the front wall in the livingroom. With 2 people smoking cigs it gets nasty after awhile. I may need a case of 409 to finish the whole livingroom. It is getting closer to the color I painted it 20+ years ago.


Yea, them dirty old cigs ( I smoked butts from 6th grade to 60yrs old.....I vape and still like old school snuff) , the tar use to run down the wall when trying to clean. Good old 409.....I think many people credit that products name to 60's Chevy engine. Those f'ing butts are mighty tasty, as I recall.


----------



## raratt (Jan 29, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Yea, them dirty old cigs ( I smoked butts from 6th grade to 60yrs old.....I vape and still like old school snuff) , the tar use to run down the wall when trying to clean. Good old 409.....I think many people credit that products name to 60's Chevy engine. Those f'ing butts are mighty tasty, as I recall.


I make my own with "pipe tobacco". Can't afford to buy them. I think it's $80 a carton now.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 29, 2022)

raratt said:


> I make my own with "pipe tobacco". Can't afford to buy them. I think it's $80 a carton now.


I did that for a long time.....price ofcigs here in NY has been sky rocketing for years.
Think about 12$ a pack....we do have many Native American reservations around where you can get a decent price


----------



## manfredo (Jan 29, 2022)

raratt said:


> I'm cleaning the front wall in the livingroom. With 2 people smoking cigs it gets nasty after awhile. I may need a case of 409 to finish the whole livingroom. It is getting closer to the color I painted it 20+ years ago.


Have you ever used this stuff...I like the one in the green box better I think, but this stuff melts tobacco and grease away like nobody's business, and it's like $5 a box


----------



## manfredo (Jan 29, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> I did that for a long time.....price ofcigs here in NY has been sky rocketing for years.
> Think about 12$ a pack....we do have many Native American reservations around where you can get a decent price


Is that Cayuga Lake by chance? I've meant to ask you that a few times and now that you say NY....



raratt said:


> I make my own with "pipe tobacco". Can't afford to buy them. I think it's $80 a carton now.


I did the same thing for a while, rolled my own with a machine....I was buying them from the Indian reservations too...That was a great deal at first.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Have you ever used this stuff...I like the one in the green box better I think, but this stuff melts tobacco and grease away like nobody's business, and it's like $5 a box
> 
> View attachment 5076737View attachment 5076739


That's what I use with some vinegar (the one with phosphate)


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 29, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> That's what I use with some vinegar (the one with phosphate)


The TSP leaves a film. The addition of vinegar etches it into anything metal. This causes future coating failures. Missed your application needs. 

Use straight and rinse with water. Or use vinegar dilution to acid etch as a prime able base coat. 

I'm back. Sad but true.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 29, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Have you ever used this stuff...I like the one in the green box better I think, but this stuff melts tobacco and grease away like nobody's business, and it's like $5 a box
> 
> View attachment 5076737View attachment 5076739


I looked for that (the real stuff) a while back and I guess some states have banned it?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 29, 2022)

Its brutal outside right now. I just took my dogs out. Took one step onto the porch and turned around and came back inside to put coveralls on.

The dogs arent phased and actually love leaping over the massive drifts.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> The TSP leaves a film. The addition of vinegar etches it into anything metal. This causes future coating failures. Missed your application needs.
> 
> Use straight and rinse with water. Or use vinegar dilution to acid etch as a prime able base coat.
> 
> I'm back. Sad but true.


Lucky for me I have no metal embedded in my painted walls, thanks.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 29, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Lucky for me I have no metal embedded in my painted walls, thanks.


No.. Thank you! As I hope it is an abode stucco hybrid. Mostly aluminum siding on trash trailers in my wold. And poor housing siding. He he and ha ha.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 29, 2022)

For about five days in a fucking row , I've had to shovel my fucking ice skating rink. Just keeps fucking snowing , blowing and fucking drifting over rink.
The weather is suppose to get above freezing next week, want to keep ice clear of snow that would otherwise stick to the smooth glassy ice. Great exercise and you don't get cold even if it is neg 3 degrees ....plus it's a good excuse for not fucking house cleaning

Got some horns on my demon's head...starting shoulders tonight.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 29, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> For about five days in a fucking row , I've had to shovel my fucking ice skating rink. Just keeps fucking snowing , blowing and fucking drifting over rink.
> The weather is suppose to get above freezing next week, want to keep ice clear of snow that would otherwise stick to the smooth glassy ice. Great exercise and you don't get cold even if it is neg 3 degrees ....plus it's a good excuse for not fucking house cleaning
> 
> Got some horns on my demon's head...starting shoulders tonight.


Gonna dump a few hundred pounds of sugar oak ash in front of my insane greenhouse pedestal fans on Monday. Had it with the F-N ice here. My drive will melt before the big storm coming.


----------



## raratt (Jan 29, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Have you ever used this stuff...I like the one in the green box better I think, but this stuff melts tobacco and grease away like nobody's business, and it's like $5 a box
> 
> View attachment 5076737View attachment 5076739


I have some phosphate free stuff like it. I would probably use it if I was planning on painting. I think it pulls too much of the surface coating off. Phosphates are banned here, "bad for the environment".


----------



## manfredo (Jan 30, 2022)

raratt said:


> I have some phosphate free stuff like it. I would probably use it if I was planning on painting. I think it pulls too much of the surface coating off. Phosphates are banned here, "bad for the environment".


 Well when you get done, my walls could use a washing too. When I was younger, washing all the walls in the house was an annual thing, because i smoked too. I can't even fathom doing it now.

I just ordered some new eyeglasses, and they now offer a anti fog coating...You know damned well I got it...with masks, glasses suck extra bad. My favorite eyeglass store....Zenni. I got what would be a $400-500 pair of glasses at a brick & mortar through them for $140...top of the line everything with all the bells and whistles.


----------



## lokie (Jan 30, 2022)

Turtleisland said:


> I did get the beginnings of a hoop house built even though there is 16 in of snow on the ground got to clear it out hopefully we'll get some pictures taken with a phone that doesn't have the camera lens on it smashed to Oblivion. I do have a quick question for you guys do any of you have enough experience with indicas over the years where you could point to a specific point where the tallest Indica we're growing why are the Indy cuz I'm seeing all the sudden so Squad and short I've seem to remember them getting Christmas tree type heights when I was a kid


Perhaps this link will assist you in your search for answers.






General Marijuana Growing


General growing discussion forum



www.rollitup.org





Welcome to TnT.


----------



## manfredo (Jan 30, 2022)

Damn it's quiet around here!!

I managed to trim 2 smaller plants this afternoon, a Dracarys and Black Lime Bubba. Easy trimming, zero larf.

Then made home made mac & cheese for dinner, even though I had to choke it down.

And I have a heated garage lined up to work on my ATV plow vehicle, only about 5 minutes away, so perhaps!!


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 30, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Is that Cayuga Lake by chance? I've meant to ask you that a few times and now that you say NY....
> 
> 
> I did the same thing for a while, rolled my own with a machine....I was buying them from the Indian reservations too...That was a great deal at first.


Cayuga is quite a ways east


manfredo said:


> Is that Cayuga Lake by chance? I've meant to ask you that a few times and now that you say NY....
> 
> 
> I did the same thing for a while, rolled my own with a machine....I was buying them from the Indian reservations too...That was a great deal at first.


Pretty damn close...Cayuga is east from the lake I'm on. You're right about butts from reservations..." That was a great deal AT FIRST"


----------



## manfredo (Jan 31, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Cayuga is quite a ways east
> 
> Pretty damn close...Cayuga is east from the lake I'm on. You're right about butts from reservations..." That was a great deal AT FIRST"


Nice...I know all those lakes. From about age 25 to 45 I was heavily into boating and water skiing, and had a bunch of similar friends, and every weekend we would head to a different one. Skaneateles Lake was one of my favorites that must be close to you....I was always just blown away by how clean the water is. You can be in 15' of water and see the bottom. A couple friends were into scuba diving and that was a favorite place to dive too.

I sure miss those days!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 31, 2022)

Doing my taxes, not yet accomplished


----------



## manfredo (Jan 31, 2022)

Oh what a day working in the cold. The ATV wouldn't start so no taking it to my buddys heated garage. I couldn't even move it to the sun. But I got the side cover off to inspect the belt. and it's fine. I have a few ideas what the problem is, but it was getting dark...I have to take the plastic cowl off of it tomorrow to get to things.

Man, I am sure wishing I installed that woodstove out there like I wanted too. I wouldn't use it often probably, except for projects like this.

Best news....There's snow on the way, and quite a bit....7" Thursday and another 3" on Friday, which translates to anything from 2'' to 3'.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 31, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> If Picard smoked weed, that blue number looks like his sort of pipe


Found a crack in my grav bubbler today.. shucks looks like I need to replace it with a pyptek one.. Sadly all they have in stock atm is purple but eh whatever


----------



## raratt (Jan 31, 2022)

manfredo said:


> woodstove


Sometimes it is nice to get stoned and just stare into a wood fire.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 31, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Nice...I know all those lakes. From about age 25 to 45 I was heavily into boating and water skiing, and had a bunch of similar friends, and every weekend we would head to a different one. Skaneateles Lake was one of my favorites that must be close to you....I was always just blown away by how clean the water is. You can be in 15' of water and see the bottom. A couple friends were into scuba diving and that was a favorite place to dive too.
> 
> I sure miss those days!


Lost youth..what a bitch. Actually I'm living in the Seneca , Keuka area (vineyards up the ass, hundreds of wineries)...Skaneateles Lake is way north east of me. If ya ever want to go on a wild ride, a wine tour ( they start mid-morning and go all day) let me know. I'll arrange a DD and get a cornucopia of illicit drugs for the adventure................."Fear and Loathing in Wine Country".


----------



## manfredo (Jan 31, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Lost youth..what a bitch. Actually I'm living in the Seneca , Keuka area (vineyards up the ass, hundreds of wineries)...Skaneateles Lake is way north east of me. If ya ever want to go on a wild ride, a wine tour ( they start mid-morning and go all day) let me know. I'll arrange a DD and get a cornucopia of illicit drugs for the adventure................."Fear and Loathing in Wine Country".


Keuka is a beautiful lake too....They all are. A group of us camped one year at the campground there on Memorial Day weekend, and it turned out to be a rare one with 90 degree weather all weekend...But the water was still icy cold. We all skied, but I remember I bought a wetsuit before the following weekend.


----------



## raratt (Feb 1, 2022)

Checked the closet grow this morning, I keep having problems with leaves drying out and couldn't figure out why. The temp wasn't that warm and they didn't need water. The humidity, especially with this N wind blowing is down to 20%  
Dragged out a coffee can full of water and an old aquarium air pump with a bubble stone. Put another can full of water on the shelf. Fingers crossed.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 1, 2022)

I replaced the serpentine belt tensioner in the lady's car. Talk about a crap job. It's not hard but you have to support the engine and remove the passenger side motor mount. I did this because there is a nasty rattling whining noise. The first thing I thought was a bearing somewhere so I removed the serpentine belt. The alternator and air-conditioning pump were fine but the tensioner pulley didn't spin and seemed like the bearing was bad as it was making a grinding noise. So I replaced that but there is still noise. Had I been thinking I would have started the engine without the serpentine belt on and ruled out anything spinning in that area. 

Then I yanked the valve cover to inspect the timing chain as these Chevy ecotec engines are notorious for that. No dice. The timing chain is fine, no broken guides or anything. I'm at a loss at this point. At least I ruled those things out and the serpentine belt needed replacing anyway as the old one was all cracked and looked like it could fail at any time.

These cars suck. And one of the headlights went out again and it requires dropping the front bumper to get in to replace it. The car is paid off and the lady had been talking about getting something new anyway because these Malibu's are crap. Probably take it into the stealership and use it as a trade in.


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 1, 2022)

raratt said:


> Sometimes it is nice to get stoned and just stare into a wood fire.


I think


manfredo said:


> Keuka is a beautiful lake too....They all are. A group of us camped one year at the campground there on Memorial Day weekend, and it turned out to be a rare one with 90 degree weather all weekend...But the water was still icy cold. We all skied, but I remember I bought a wetsuit before the following weekend.
> Yeah, that time of year
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 1, 2022)

Fucking around doing stupid finish shit waiting on my prehung doors to arrive. Takes a month to get quality prehung doors around here turns out
Took more time making these cased openings jambs then it did to hang them. Almost done today.

i accomplished a bunch of gardening earlier of course but i also accomplished only partially shedding a tear over Rex today. Been crying like a little girl at least a couple times a day.

gotta stay busy.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 1, 2022)

@curious2garden
I should have bought a new bad ass tables saw.
Instead i bought this 10” ryobi with stand from home depot. It’s done allot of shit building this house. Like allot! but try getting a stacked dado set for a ten inch. Doesn’t happen.
I made do but


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 1, 2022)

Look at this 1/16 inch round over bit action
Wish i had a router table though.
Cut all these fuckers from sheet
8-3/8”+ a cunt hair

(had to buy a knew router of course)


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 1, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> @curious2garden
> I should have bought a new bad ass tables saw.
> Instead i bought this 10” ryobi with stand from home depot. It’s done allot of shit building this house. Like allot! but try getting a stacked dado set for a ten inch. Doesn’t happen.
> I made do but


My splurge was a Rockwell Unisaw. I don’t use it near as much as it deserves. I saw good reviews on that Ryobi. Heck you should have seen the work my dad’s Craftsman did, puts my saw skills to shame


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 1, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Look at this 1/16 inch round over bit action
> Wish i had a router table though.
> Cut all these fuckers from sheet
> 8-3/8”+ a cunt hair
> ...


If I get wealthy I want a shaper that can run the big profile bits


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 1, 2022)

RIP my Rexy boy

crying again. I’m out good night everyone


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 1, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> RIP my Rexy boy
> View attachment 5078517
> crying again. I’m out good night everyone


Sorry to hear bud


----------



## Thodoph (Feb 1, 2022)

I cut,split and stacked a cord of firewood for the upcoming freezing rain.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 1, 2022)

Thodoph said:


> I cut,split and stacked a cord of firewood for the upcoming freezing rain.


I was gonna say pics or or didn't happen, but you probably can't post pics just yet, as a new member. That's a good days work!!

Welcome to RIU


----------



## Thodoph (Feb 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I was gonna say pics or or didn't happen, but you probably can't post pics just yet, as a new member. That's a good days work!!
> 
> Welcome to RIU


I don't know how to post pics new at this shit to


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 1, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> RIP my Rexy boy
> View attachment 5078517
> crying again. I’m out good night everyone


Puppy time, pay that love forward


----------



## xtsho (Feb 1, 2022)

Well that was a nightmare. I found the problem. It was the starter. It wasn't disengaging. I'll pick a new one up tomorrow and be done with this. I sure misdiagnosed the issue at first. Oh well, I replaced some extra parts that needed to be replaced. I'm into it for under $300 in parts and a shop would have charged at least $500 just to replace the starter. 

I also got to use my tools and get my hands greasy. Makes me feel like a real man.  I will say one thing. They sure cram things in and make it extremely difficult to DIY on cars these days. I'm not looking forward to putting the top bolt back in. It's a blind bolt and difficult to get to. 

As you can see the the gear isn't retracting like it should. This is how it looked when I pulled it out. The gear was still engaged with the flywheel. You should only see about a half inch of the gear but it's fully deployed. It won't even retract when I try to push it back.


----------



## Thodoph (Feb 2, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> RIP my Rexy boy
> View attachment 5078517
> crying again. I’m out good night everyone


I feel for you. I lost my Tippy this year I sure miss her. She was 14 years old.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 2, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> RIP my Rexy boy
> View attachment 5078517
> crying again. I’m out good night everyone


Rip Rex, gone but not forgotten. Hang in there Aero.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 2, 2022)

Sorry @Aeroknow


----------



## 420God (Feb 2, 2022)

My condolences @Aeroknow. 14 is a long life for a big boy like that, I'm sure it was a good one with you as his father.


----------



## 420God (Feb 2, 2022)

I was turned into a pin cushion at the doctor's yesterday and feeling it a little today. I had labs taken for chicken pox and measles, a TB test, hep B vaccine (1st of 3 doses) and influenza vaccine.


----------



## raratt (Feb 2, 2022)

420God said:


> I was turned into a pin cushion at the doctor's yesterday and feeling it a little today. I had labs taken for chicken pox and measles, a TB test, hep B vaccine (1st of 3 doses) and influenza vaccine.


How's the training going?


----------



## 420God (Feb 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> How's the training going?


Still boring because class is being done over zoom but next week we start back in class doing hands-on. 


My grade so far from a few assignments.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 2, 2022)

420God said:


> Still boring because class is being done over zoom but next week we start back in class doing hands-on.
> View attachment 5078764
> 
> My grade so far from a few assignments.


Nice job! Are you learning to place IVs?


----------



## 420God (Feb 2, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Nice job! Are you learning to place IVs?


I don't believe so, I think that's in the advanced class. I'm in basic for now.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 2, 2022)

State taxes today, Fed. accomplished. It feels like taking a final exam in school; I'm too old for this.


----------



## 420God (Feb 2, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> State taxes today, Fed. accomplished. It feels like taking a final exam in school; I'm too old for this.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 2, 2022)

420God said:


> My condolences @Aeroknow. 14 is a long life for a big boy like that, I'm sure it was a good one with you as his father.


Thx bro and thx to everyone else.

Rex almost made it to 11 which is hella old for that breed. My ex wife bread them. 15 pups! Lol. Rex was the last one living as of about a year ago. His sister died on me just shy of 8yo. I don’t know which one is harder. Waking up to your girl dead next to you or having to make the decision to have put down.

allz I know is no more mastiffs for me.


----------



## raratt (Feb 2, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Thx bro and thx to everyone else.
> 
> Rex almost made it to 11 which is hella old for that breed. My ex wife bread them. 15 pups! Lol. Rex was the last one living as of about a year ago. His sister died on me just shy of 8yo. I don’t know which one is harder. Waking up to your girl dead next to you or having to make the decision to have put down.
> 
> allz I know is no more mastiffs for me.


We got our Roxy after our pit died after 14 years. Picked her up at a shelter and have no idea what she is. She has decided recently that anyone delivering something to the porch after dark must be threatened with her big girl bark. I doubt she would bite anyone, but she talks a good game. We still miss the pit talking to us, she was really vocal. She would say please for a drink of beer on the patio.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## doublejj (Feb 2, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Thx bro and thx to everyone else.
> 
> Rex almost made it to 11 which is hella old for that breed. My ex wife bread them. 15 pups! Lol. Rex was the last one living as of about a year ago. His sister died on me just shy of 8yo. I don’t know which one is harder. Waking up to your girl dead next to you or having to make the decision to have put down.
> 
> allz I know is no more mastiffs for me.


Hugs bro I feel you. I swore off dogs after I had to put the last one down. It left a pain in my heart I can still feel today. Stay strong brother.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 2, 2022)

Got the lady's car done. 

Took me about 30 minutes to put the starter in and put everything back in place. 

Can't even tell my grubby hands had it all tore apart.


----------



## raratt (Feb 2, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Got the lady's car done.
> 
> Took me about 30 minutes to put the starter in and put everything back in place.
> 
> Can't even tell my grubby hands had it all tore apart.


Any extra bolts?


----------



## raratt (Feb 2, 2022)

Groceries bought and put away, dropped off a care package to the Mrs.


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 2, 2022)

X-country skied for a few hrs and shoveled ice rink once again. The glassy ice is going to get hit with sleet/ice and a foot of snow...so much for skating


----------



## xtsho (Feb 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> Any extra bolts?


Surprisingly no.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 2, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Surprisingly no.


Run and get a lotto ticket!!


----------



## 420God (Feb 3, 2022)

Took Raji to the groomer for a spa day, had him spoiled with the works. He was there 4 hours and they only charged 50$ so I left a big tip and a good review. He's 10 and a half so I wanted to spoil him while I can.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 3, 2022)

420God said:


> Took Raji to the groomer for a spa day, had him spoiled with the works. He was there 4 hours and they only charged 50$ so I left a big tip and a good review. He's 10 and a half so I wanted to spoil him while I can.
> View attachment 5079452
> View attachment 5079455


Tell Raji I said hi


----------



## Thodoph (Feb 3, 2022)

Damnit boy looking good


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 3, 2022)

I actually bought some pot for the first time since 2015


----------



## Nugachino (Feb 4, 2022)

I bought a new garden hose and a rechargeable fan. The first one because it was old and my dog has eaten the end off it about 3 times. The latter, is so my mum doesn't get conned into spending 2k+ for a wall mounted aircon, no one has given the green light to have installed. Thus needing yet more money for it's removal.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 4, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I actually bought some pot for the first time since 2015


What ?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 4, 2022)

420God said:


> Took Raji to the groomer for a spa day, had him spoiled with the works. He was there 4 hours and they only charged 50$ so I left a big tip and a good review. He's 10 and a half so I wanted to spoil him while I can.
> View attachment 5079452
> View attachment 5079455


He's such a good boy! Big dog needs big hugs! Looking sharp!

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 4, 2022)

420God said:


> Took Raji to the groomer for a spa day, had him spoiled with the works. He was there 4 hours and they only charged 50$ so I left a big tip and a good review. He's 10 and a half so I wanted to spoil him while I can.
> View attachment 5079452
> View attachment 5079455



Remember fuzzy face?



He had his spa day yesterday, too. He's resting right now.



SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Remember fuzzy face?
> 
> View attachment 5079904
> 
> ...


He looks like a stuffed toy in the first pic.


----------



## Thodoph (Feb 4, 2022)

That's a cute fur baby


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> He looks like a stuffed toy in the first pic.


I look like that after my spa day too. Except there's usually a glass of wine in my paw.


----------



## lokie (Feb 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I look like that after my spa day too. Except there's usually a glass of wine in my paw.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 4, 2022)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5080046


AND a redhead no less!!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 4, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> He looks like a stuffed toy in the first pic.


Yeah, he gets that look about him. We had a friend over and she kept saying he didn't look real. Lol.

At times he would be really fuzzy and his hair would just get wild. We would call him Buddy Swayze. He looked like Patrick Swayze in point break.

SH420


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 5, 2022)

Good bye Florida . Lol. It’s For pricks and suckers.


----------



## raratt (Feb 5, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Good bye Florida . Lol. It’s For pricks and suckers.
> View attachment 5080420


Have a safe trip.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Feb 5, 2022)

raratt said:


> Have a safe trip.


Safe travels!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 5, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Good bye Florida . Lol. It’s For pricks and suckers.
> View attachment 5080420


Good luck on your move and stay safe


----------



## ANC (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## newgrow16 (Feb 5, 2022)

Volunteer potato plants sprang up in October, winter crop harvest today, now I need to get garden planted, 75 Fahrenheit today:


----------



## 420God (Feb 5, 2022)

Had a pretty extensive rescue today. Snowmobiler missed a curved and hit a tree. We had to take the 6x6 atv down the trail to retrieve the patient and bring him to the ambulance waiting at the road to an open parking lot a little ways away. I was not dressed warm enough to be next to a helicopter in this weather.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 5, 2022)

newgrow16 said:


> Volunteer potato plants sprang up in October, winter crop harvest today, now I need to get garden planted, 75 Fahrenheit today:
> 
> View attachment 5080669


I'm jealous....Can't wait to play in the dirt, outdoors!! But I've got another 3 months to go.

I did get 2 large trash cans of frozen super soil into the basement to start thawing out. Somehow that doesn't compare!

I made cookies though....Oatmeal raisin


----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 6, 2022)

Transplanted some vegging plants, smoked some weed. Looked at the rest of the plants. Think I might go back to smaller pots, watering daily gives me something to do other than sitting around smoking weed all day.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 6, 2022)

I hit 200 lbs this morning. 
Not doing anything crazy, just trying too watch my diet closer.
Been fluctuating around 220 since I can remember.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 6, 2022)

Crossed out of Louisiana this morning and into Texas. Gonna try to make it thru Texas today and maybe a night in a small town old Angle Eyes got off the train at. The good the bad and the ugly.


----------



## raratt (Feb 6, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Crossed out of Louisiana this morning and into Texas. Gonna try to make it thru Texas today and maybe a night in a small town old Angle Eyes got off the train at. The good the bad and the ugly.
> View attachment 5080921


It takes forever to get through Texas, almost as long as going from north to south in Calif. You driving I 10? A lot of bands got busted with drugs going through there with all the checkpoints.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 6, 2022)

raratt said:


> It takes forever to get through Texas, almost as long as going from north to south in Calif. You driving I 10? A lot of bands got busted with drugs going through there with all the checkpoints.


I got no drugs on me. Squeaky clean. Nope not I 10.


----------



## raratt (Feb 6, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I got no drugs on me. Squeaky clean. Nope not I 10.


Just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 6, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I got no drugs on me. Squeaky clean. Nope not I 10.


Stay safe Girl & let us know when you toss out your anchor.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 6, 2022)

raratt said:


> It takes forever to get through Texas, almost as long as going from north to south in Calif. You driving I 10? A lot of bands got busted with drugs going through there with all the checkpoints.


When I was 18 I helped a friend move from NY to Tucson, with 4 vehicles, one in tow, and the drive through Texas absolutely took forever!!


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 6, 2022)

manfredo said:


> When I was 18 I helped a friend move from NY to Tucson, with 4 vehicles, one in tow, and the drive through Texas absolutely took forever!!


What a lovely drive , hour after hour after hour. I like it though . It feels so good when it's over !


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 6, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> What a lovely drive , hour after hour after hour. I like it though . It feels so good when it's over !


Sounds like driving from Key West to literally anywhere outside of Florida. It takes forever!


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 6, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Crossed out of Louisiana this morning and into Texas. Gonna try to make it thru Texas today and maybe a night in a small town old Angle Eyes got off the train at. The good the bad and the ugly.
> View attachment 5080921


The one and only ...Lee Van Cleef.....a great " bad guy".


----------



## raratt (Feb 6, 2022)

Driving through the desert on I 40 sucks. You drive for hours to get to the hill on the horizon and when you top it there is another one on the horizon. Flagstaff is cool, the Mrs likes Albuquerque. There are some big elk in the mountains near there. We traveled that route a number of times.


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 6, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Good bye Florida . Lol. It’s For pricks and suckers.
> View attachment 5080420


You're not being naughty making " pee bombs" I hope.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 6, 2022)

SH420


----------



## ANC (Feb 6, 2022)

Still needs grout and loads of work


----------



## xtsho (Feb 6, 2022)

Not today but yesterday I sprayed the fruit trees. Beautiful sunny day in the 50's. I was wearing a t-shirt and drinking a beer.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 6, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Transplanted some vegging plants, smoked some weed. Looked at the rest of the plants. Think I might go back to smaller pots, watering daily gives me something to do other than sitting around smoking weed all day.


I've been going back & forth between 8 and 10 g bags. I used 8's this time and they seemed to run out of fuel a little too soon...Had lots of yellowing leaves the final weeks, and they do need to be watered pretty much daily....but the worst part is, the yield is down. They had kind of a rough start though.

I know I am getting sick of handling soil!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 6, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Stay safe Girl & let us know when you toss out your anchor.


I will. I am in the barren wastelands of Texas. Nothing but fracking and windmills. Boy this is an ugly state. It’s like something out of the Texas chainsaw Massacre so I am not going to pick up that hitchhiker on the hwy .


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 6, 2022)

View attachment 5080982
View attachment 5080983View attachment 5080974
View attachment 5080980
Still needs grout and loads of work
View attachment 5080981
[/QUOTE]

Sweet grow room ! Those porcelain facilities will hold shitloads of planting medium.
" Thinking out of the box " .........very clever.


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 6, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I will. I am in the barren wastelands of Texas. Nothing but fracking and windmills. Boy this is an ugly state. It’s like something out of the Texas chainsaw Massacre so I am not going to pick up that hitchhiker on the hwy .
> View attachment 5081101


Downright post-apocalyptic. Keep your head in check trekking through that f'ing scenic wonderland. Best wishes and be safe...........and happy.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 6, 2022)

My e-bike was sitting in the corner of my living room, so I moved it to the basement and moved this beast up in it's place. I desperately need more exercise!! This way I can watch TV and pedal at the same time, just like at the gym. 

A mean old man gave me this bike a decade+ ago, on his death bed. I've used it more than he did. He thought he could exercise his cancer away. Nope. RIP John.


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 6, 2022)

manfredo said:


> My e-bike was sitting in the corner of my living room, so I moved it to the basement and moved this beast up in it's place. I desperately need more exercise!! This way I can watch TV and pedal at the same time, just like at the gym.
> 
> A mean old man gave me this bike a decade+ ago, on his death bed. I've used it more than he did. He thought he could exercise his cancer away. Nope. RIP John.
> 
> View attachment 5081283


I think you have a real treasure there. That's no e-bike , it's a rare sex-machine from the 80's. The old man probably got his heart over stimulated when he was " driving it home" in high gear. Be careful on that pile driver.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 7, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Downright post-apocalyptic. Keep your head in check trekking through that f'ing scenic wonderland. Best wishes and be safe...........and happy.


We are going to stop at the REI. I haven’t been to REI in like 4 years. REI has awesome gear.


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 7, 2022)

Made a pilgrimage to " The Hill" , our old camp site , located in the hinterland . It was our 2nd home. We would round up the kids ( even when they were babies) , the hounds , tons of food and drink and spend a great amount of time there during all seasons.......totally detached in a pristine beautiful world........lots of bears , deer, eagles ,turkeys, mountain lions , Bobcats up the ass and many streams with native trout. We spent years using field guides identifying trees, insects,birds,fungus/molds, wildflowers, tracks, wild edibles, psychoactive wild plants etc. We hiked,explored, practiced bushcraft , tapped sugar maples, picked berries, X-country skied a million miles, split a mountain of logs, ice skated ( big frog pond) , danced like natives with spears around the campfires and star gazed with telescope all night (pitch black way out there). I always hated leaving. I'm posting a picture of that sacred structure ( not my snow shoes...they suck....we use skis, a great deal easier to get around ). The photo was pre-kids , early 80's.....my great old black dog , Harley Bear...always guarding the camp from the perimeter. I'd always saved 2 weeks vacation( 1st two weeks of January ) so we could bury our ass up there and ski morning, noon and night.....always had a fresh crop cut that we would take and dry. I noticed in the pic that it looks like I'm playing with my dinkus and my zipper is catawampus , looks suspicious .....I'm sure my hand was cold...I think . Did I put you to sleep with this corny brain excretion.


----------



## tomasmz (Feb 8, 2022)

This morning's workout just gave me a lot of energy for the day.


----------



## JonathanT (Feb 8, 2022)

Became a grandpa this morning. Getting my grow room setup. Been trying to catch a feral cat with a live trap because he is destroying my cat. Zero luck.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 8, 2022)

tomasmz said:


> This morning's workout just gave me a lot of energy for the day.


Brand new member, first three posts in TnT, seems legit. Welcome to RIU, post often and praise rolli.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 8, 2022)

JonathanT said:


> Became a grandpa this morning. Getting my grow room setup. Been trying to catch a feral cat with a live trap because he is destroying my cat. Zero luck.


Congratulations on the grandbaby. Try keeping your doors closed, feral cats have trouble opening doors to get inside to hurt your housecat


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2022)

tomasmz said:


> This morning's workout just gave me a lot of energy for the day.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 8, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


>


bookmarked!


----------



## ANC (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## JonathanT (Feb 8, 2022)

Not so much a house cat lol. Gotta have a few cats when you live in the middle of nowhere, unless you like mice.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 8, 2022)

JonathanT said:


> Not so much a house cat lol. Gotta have a few cats when you live in the middle of nowhere, unless you like mice.


Outdoor cats are not at the top of the food chain here.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 8, 2022)

We went to someone's least favorite place today. All is well. Snacks for all.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 8, 2022)

JonathanT said:


> Not so much a house cat lol. Gotta have a few cats when you live in the middle of nowhere, unless you like mice.


Twice the reason to keep them in the house where I would prefer not to have mice.


----------



## ANC (Feb 9, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Twice the reason to keep them in the house where I would prefer not to have mice.


both our cats are housecats, the one used to be let out in the day but even he has been inside for the last 3 years or so...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Feb 9, 2022)

Handed off my laptop to the computer guru to have him to replace the battery yesterday and clean it out. I got it to work again by blowing out the keyboard. The battery was a paperweight. I know I'm like a bull in a china shop working on small stuff like that, I just break stuff.


----------



## ANC (Feb 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> Handed off my laptop to the computer guru to have him to replace the battery yesterday and clean it out. I got it to work again by blowing out the keyboard. The battery was a paperweight. I know I'm like a bull in a china shop working on small stuff like that, I just break stuff.


I take my air compressor to the PC about once a year... we have cats and I leave my PC case open for thermals as it is an old Core 2 Duo clocked to over 3GHz


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Feb 10, 2022)

I woke up, realized I was wearing my wife's panties and 5 year olds shirt. I guess that bottle of pills i found in the gutter wasn't what I guessed. Anywho, im off to fuck with my neighbor at the valley house. Ive almost taught him that small explosives on his roof, are a direct correlation to his barking dog. I refuse to harm an animal because of a shit owner. I was skeptical whether or not my family supported this campaign. Then I received a sling shot for Christmas.


#blessed


----------



## 420God (Feb 11, 2022)

Took my girl to the tattoo parlor last night. Turned out better than expected.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2022)

420God said:


> Took my girl to the tattoo parlor last night. Turned out better than expected.
> View attachment 5083756


One sitting? The detail is really good!


----------



## 420God (Feb 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> One sitting? The detail is really good!


Yep, one sitting. About 4 hours. The artist does phenomenal work.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2022)

420God said:


> Yep, one sitting. About 4 hours. The artist does phenomenal work.


Never seen henna that detailed. Very nice, she pretty hard core.


----------



## raratt (Feb 11, 2022)

Did everything I could think of the get the tiller to run without taking the carb off, no joy. The carb is laying on the table saw right now, has a bunch of crud in the fuel filter, probably why it wouldn't suck gas up. I'm done for today. I'll put it back together tomorrow if I can figure out how the linkages go back together.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> Did everything I could think of the get the tiller to run without taking the carb off, no joy. The carb is laying on the table saw right now, has a bunch of crud in the fuel filter, probably why it wouldn't suck gas up. I'm done for today. I'll put it back together tomorrow if I can figure out how the linkages go back together.


Cell phone camera is awesome for stuff like that. Although probably too late now. But maybe you can find some schematics online.


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 11, 2022)

Ran upon a nice mid-century piece at a " barn sale " . It's a 1950's , German made kitchen scale.......a " Stube ". I'm no collector , it was just a random stop. I haven't zeroed it yet , but the weights measured were still accurate. Many nice things made back then .......real craftsmanship. For 30 smakers, I didn't even barter.


----------



## ANC (Feb 12, 2022)

420God said:


> Took my girl to the tattoo parlor last night. Turned out better than expected.
> View attachment 5083756


Lol, could have taken her to a henna artist... they could have a new design every few weeks


----------



## raratt (Feb 12, 2022)

Carb is cleaned, even took out the diaphragm spring and cleaned it. Didn't tear any gaskets either, it is mounted back to the tank. Now to figure out the linkages and she should run. I have a parts diagram but it isn't much help.


----------



## JonathanT (Feb 12, 2022)

Amara


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 12, 2022)

JonathanT said:


> Amara
> View attachment 5084461


Beautiful, congratulations


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 12, 2022)

JonathanT said:


> Amara
> View attachment 5084461


What a Cutie. Congrats!


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 12, 2022)

My wife came in from the patio and said she thought she heard a bird in the old unused raingutter downpipe, so I went out with a hacksaw and cut it off down at the bottom and sure enough there was a bird stuck down there. I went and got my bamboo backscratcher and put it down in the pipe and lifted the bird out of the pipe and it flew off




It's the white pipe by the bird feeder in this older pic

Later, I got up a ladder with my chainsaw to trim my apple tree in the backyard


----------



## manfredo (Feb 12, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> My wife came in from the patio and said she thought she heard a bird in the old unused raingutter downpipe, so I went out with a hacksaw and cut it off down at the bottom and sure enough there was a bird stuck down there. I went and got my bamboo backscratcher and put it down in the pipe and lifted the bird out of the pipe and it flew off
> 
> 
> View attachment 5084602
> ...


I've "saved" 2 birds this winter...a woodpecker and a Chickadee, both knocked themselves out flying into a window because I have my feeders on my back patio too...Probably too close to my windows. Here's the Chickadee waking up, saying WTF happened dude???? They both flew off after 5-10 minutes in the sun.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I've "saved" 2 birds this winter...a woodpecker and a Chickadee, both knocked themselves out flying into a window because I have my feeders on my back patio too...Probably too close to my windows. Here's the Chickadee waking up, saying WTF happened dude???? They both flew off after 5-10 minutes in the sun.
> 
> View attachment 5084653


This bird looked like a very young junco

Two birds crashing into my window would make me think about how to keep them from doing so


----------



## manfredo (Feb 13, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> This bird looked like a very young junco
> 
> Two birds crashing into my window would make me think about how to keep them from doing so


Pretty sure it's a Black capped Chickadee...I almost have them eating out of my hand. I feed them a few peanuts every day and about a dozen appear when I shake the peanut container.









Black-capped Chickadee Identification, All About Birds, Cornell Lab of Ornithology


A bird almost universally considered “cute” thanks to its oversized round head, tiny body, and curiosity about everything, including humans. The chickadee’s black cap and bib; white cheeks; gray back, wings, and tail; and whitish underside with buffy sides are distinctive. Its habit of...



www.allaboutbirds.org





But yeah, I need to move all my patio feeders...This is my first year feeding them, and I thought I was doing them a favor keeping the feeders under cover.

There's actually a lot of dangers to feeding birds. Disease is more likely to spread, and feeders also attract predator birds looking for an easy meal. 

I did put some stickers on my patio windows that seem to have helped, and have relocated a few of my feeders much further away from my house.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 13, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Pretty sure it's a Black capped Chickadee...I almost have them eating out of my hand. I feed them a few peanuts every day and about a dozen appear when I shake the peanut container.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant the bird I rescued from the pipe looked like a young Junco- the one in your pic is a black-capped Chickadee for sure, we have those here as well. The Juncos and Chickadees are winter birds here. The Juncos generally prefer to feed on seed spilled on the ground, but we've been keeping the spilled seed swept up to avoid attracting mice/rats


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 13, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I've "saved" 2 birds this winter...a woodpecker and a Chickadee, both knocked themselves out flying into a window because I have my feeders on my back patio too...Probably too close to my windows. Here's the Chickadee waking up, saying WTF happened dude???? They both flew off after 5-10 minutes in the sun.
> 
> View attachment 5084653


They make stickers to put on your windows so that birds don’t fly into them .
I still have one sheet of them.
There are many different designs available.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 13, 2022)

We have a hummingbird feeder that sticks onto the outside (duh) of the kitchen window- there's a male rufous hummer that likes to perch on it and watch me wash dishes


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 13, 2022)

I finished trimming the apple tree today

I decided to eschew the chainsaw in favor of my campsaw and it went really well, which is to say I didn't need any band-aids like yesterday


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 13, 2022)

I joined planet fitness. I love the vibe .and the massage chair is killer .


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 13, 2022)

Fain, who was the second drummer in my band once described my physique as "skin and bones with just enough muscle to hold it all together"


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 13, 2022)

All the original members of my surf band are dead except me


----------



## Dreaming1 (Feb 14, 2022)

made some internal parts adjustable from the surface. About to make decay time adjustable. May add an lfo circuit to sweep sensitivity knob. 
Avoided soldering burns, and made it through about an eighth.


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 15, 2022)

I painted with a girl


----------



## lokie (Feb 15, 2022)

ChingOwn said:


> I painted with a girl
> 
> View attachment 5086150


Skid marks included!


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 15, 2022)

lokie said:


> Skid marks included!
> 
> View attachment 5086160


Takes a little extra effort to get up these days.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 15, 2022)

Lady Napsalot had surgery to remove a small cancerous lump in her left breast- everything went well, the cancer was detected early and the mass was small, about 4mm and slow-growing.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 15, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Lady Napsalot had surgery to remove a small cancerous lump in her left breast- everything went well, the cancer was detected early and the mass was small, about 4mm and slow-growing.


I'm really glad they caught it early!!


----------



## ANC (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 16, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I'm really glad they caught it early!!


Me too, my friend. October was "breast cancer awareness month" and our doctor noticed she hadn't had a mammogram in a few years (she hates them) so she got a mammogram in November which detected a lump which she's had for years and had been biopsied twice before with negative results. Well, this time it came back positive- I got the news first, on December 22nd. We kept the news to ourselves until after the Holidays so as not to bum out her family. She's doing real well this morning and has only taken a couple of Tylenol for pain- she's a tough little gal


----------



## 420God (Feb 16, 2022)

Just got the new Starlink internet hooked up and it's 10x faster than our previous provider.


----------



## ANC (Feb 16, 2022)

I saw something in the week about a massive part of the fleet being taken out by a solar storm


----------



## ANC (Feb 16, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Me too, my friend. October was "breast cancer awareness month" and our doctor noticed she hadn't had a mammogram in a few years (she hates them) so she got a mammogram in November which detected a lump which she's had for years and had been biopsied twice before with negative results. Well, this time it came back positive- I got the news first, on December 22nd. We kept the news to ourselves until after the Holidays so as not to bum out her family. She's doing real well this morning and has only taken a couple of Tylenol for pain- she's a tough little gal
> 
> View attachment 5086540


Best wishes...
My mom has so far survived very serious breast and about 10 years later ovarian cancer, she is still with us decades later sil clear of any cancer.


----------



## 420God (Feb 16, 2022)

ANC said:


> I saw something in the week about a massive part of the fleet being taken out by a solar storm


I think it was 40 satellites, they're approved for 4,000 and working on 40,000.


----------



## ANC (Feb 17, 2022)

420God said:


> I think it was 40 satellites, they're approved for 4,000 and working on 40,000.


*Elon Musk's SpaceX says geomagnetic storm wiped out 40 of 49 Starlink satellites launched last week*








Elon Musk's SpaceX says geomagnetic storm wiped out 40 of 49 Starlink satellites launched last week | Business Insider


SpaceX said 80% of the satellites it launched on Thursday are expected to burn up in the Earth's atmosphere instead of reaching orbit.




www.businessinsider.co.za


----------



## 420God (Feb 17, 2022)

ANC said:


> *Elon Musk's SpaceX says geomagnetic storm wiped out 40 of 49 Starlink satellites launched last week*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was one launch load. There are over 2,000 currently in orbit.


----------



## ANC (Feb 17, 2022)

420God said:


> That was one launch load. There are over 2,000 currently in orbit.


I bet they are still a bit miffed about it though.


----------



## ANC (Feb 17, 2022)

Braai day!


----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 17, 2022)

Tried to instigate a fight with a piece of shit racist wearing a confederate shirt flag in the grocery store. Was surprised and annoyed by his anger management skills, would’ve loved to test our stand your ground laws on him.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 17, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Tried to instigate a fight with a piece of shit racist wearing a confederate shirt flag in the grocery store. Was surprised and annoyed by his anger management skills, would’ve loved to test our stand your ground laws on him.


Where do you live?


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 17, 2022)

ANC said:


> Best wishes...
> My mom has so far survived very serious breast and about 10 years later ovarian cancer, she is still with us decades later sil clear of any cancer.


My mother had to have a hysterectomy. Battled breast cancer. Tumor in her brain she had to have removed.
Alzheimers is what killed her.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 17, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> My mother had to have a hysterectomy. Battled breast cancer. Tumor in her brain she had to have removed.
> Alzheimers is what killed her.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 17, 2022)

420God said:


> That was one launch load. There are over 2,000 currently in orbit.


Hey bro what did you have before that? I’m waiting for that starlink to be available here and i’m for sure gonna get it when i can.
Satellite internet blows. I have whats called ATT’s fixed wireless internet. It’s off their towers and you gotta be within a certain distance. 25-50 download and like 10! Yes 10! Upload. It’s the best around here, if available, if you’re in the sticks for now. But that starlink i can’t wait.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 17, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Where do you live?


Somewhere with stand your ground laws lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 17, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Somewhere with stand your ground laws lol.


Oh. That must be Florida.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 17, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Tried to instigate a fight with a piece of shit racist wearing a confederate shirt flag in the grocery store. Was surprised and annoyed by his anger management skills, would’ve loved to test our stand your ground laws on him.


i don't think those laws work for the guy starting the fight...make sure you got no witnesses if you do shit like that....jus sayin....


----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't think those laws work for the guy starting the fight...make sure you got no witnesses if you do shit like that....jus sayin....


All I did was repeatedly call him racist and his girlfriend fat. If he wanted to respond to words with violence I’d have been fully justified in my actions, both legally and morally.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 17, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> All I did was repeatedly call him racist and his girlfriend fat. If he wanted to respond to words with violence I’d have been fully justified in my actions, both legally and morally.


legally maybe...morally?...if you insult my girlfriend, i'd start insulting your entire family...loudly and forcefully...and calling you pretty much every name you've ever heard, and a few i'd make up on the spot that seemed appropriate...and i'd follow you all the way to your vehicle doing it...but i'd make you take the first swing...
jus sayin'
don't get me wrong, i don't like racists, and have made a few inflammatory remarks myself from time to time, just be careful, lawyers know how to get people off of shit, and you now have a guy who hates you, and probably knows what you drive...


----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 17, 2022)

Racist lives don’t matter. A bitch with a guy in a confederate flag shirt deserves all the disrespect one can muster.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 17, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Racist lives don’t matter. A bitch with a guy in a confederate flag shirt deserves all the disrespect one can muster.


i'm not defending them...i'm telling you that stand your ground laws aren't all that...
https://www.vox.com/2019/8/24/20831092/florida-man-michael-drejka-markeis-mcglockton-stand-your-ground-found-guilty-manslaughter


----------



## manfredo (Feb 17, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> My mother had to have a hysterectomy. Battled breast cancer. Tumor in her brain she had to have removed.
> Alzheimers is what killed her.


Very similar to what mine went through, but Progressive Supranuclear Palsy (they thought) got her at age 71...about 14 years ago. Sorry for your loss...Nothing like a mom!


----------



## manfredo (Feb 17, 2022)

ANC said:


> View attachment 5087222
> Braai day!


Damn that looks good....Making me want to fire up the grill! I had to Google Braai Day. Sounds like my kind of holiday.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not defending them...i'm telling you that stand your ground laws aren't all that...
> https://www.vox.com/2019/8/24/20831092/florida-man-michael-drejka-markeis-mcglockton-stand-your-ground-found-guilty-manslaughter


on the one hand I’m glad justice was served and a racists behind bars, on the other hand I’ll have to rethink my unreasonable murder fantasies


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Very similar to what mine went through, but Progressive Supranuclear Palsy (they thought) got her at age 71...about 14 years ago. Sorry for your loss...Nothing like a mom!


My mom passed Dec 31 2014. At the young age of 67. Fuckin bullshit. What’s a trip is my stepmom died a little more than a year ago from covid at the young age of 67 also. This life just isn’t fair man.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 17, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> My mom passed Dec 31 2014. At the young age of 67. Fuckin bullshit. What’s a trip is my stepmom died a little more than a year ago from covid at the young age of 67 also. This life just isn’t fair man.


No, life sure isn't fair. Too many of the good ones die way too young!

I have really been thinking about how I need to start enjoying life while I can...I just turned 60 and my body is beat... Hopefully I have a few more years, but you just never know! 

It's just one bad thing after another as we age. I just officially started on prescription meds for anxiety and depression this week...which was probably long over due!!


----------



## 420God (Feb 18, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Hey bro what did you have before that? I’m waiting for that starlink to be available here and i’m for sure gonna get it when i can.
> Satellite internet blows. I have whats called ATT’s fixed wireless internet. It’s off their towers and you gotta be within a certain distance. 25-50 download and like 10! Yes 10! Upload. It’s the best around here, if available, if you’re in the sticks for now. But that starlink i can’t wait.


I had Frontier through phone line. I also have the AT&T wireless hotspot like you. With Starlink I get 150 download and 50 upload.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 18, 2022)

420God said:


> I had Frontier through phone line. I also have the AT&T wireless hotspot like you. With Starlink I get 150 download and 50 upload.


Yeah that’s what i’m talkin about. Can’t wait


----------



## 420God (Feb 18, 2022)

My midterm test is Monday and here's where I'm at with EMT class so far.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 18, 2022)

Here's to Skills!


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 18, 2022)

A very exciting day ! With tons of ice/snow on the ground and in the hills , warm weather, and shitloads of rain, a lot of flooding is occurring. I roamed the area , clearing sluice pipes today. I love laying in bed at night , stoned stupid , listening to the raging water push huge rocks down the creek bed. I got a cool shot of water entering one of my sluices , the water had calmed down from last night.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 18, 2022)

It was crazy windy and rainy here last night too...I got woke up in the early hours by a water alarm going off in my basement, but just a little trickle.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 18, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> on the one hand I’m glad justice was served and a racists behind bars, on the other hand I’ll have to rethink my unreasonable murder fantasies


Yes and @Roger A. Shrubber had to give up can throwing. We all have our cross to bear, although bare works for me too. Roger what do you think?



manfredo said:


> It was crazy windy and rainy here last night too...I got woke up in the early hours by a water alarm going off in my basement, but just a little trickle.


I've been thinking about throwing one under my dishwasher but I need a new dishwasher. I go through them like f'n M&Ms


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Yes and @Roger A. Shrubber had to give up can throwing. We all have our cross to bear, although bare works for me too. Roger what do you think?
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about throwing one under my dishwasher but I need a new dishwasher. I go through them like f'n M&Ms


i think it's highly frustrating, and i'd like to just harass them out of existence, but if you start the shit, the cops will usually take the other guys side...and it's hard to accomplish a damn thing from a cell


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> .....snip.....*and it's hard to accomplish a damn thing from a cell*


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5088213


Great. Now I'm hungry 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 19, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Great. Now I'm hungry
> 
> SH420


Yeah, now I am too!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 19, 2022)

420God said:


> Took my girl to the tattoo parlor last night. Turned out better than expected.
> View attachment 5083756


Sweet cover up lol how is it healing?


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 19, 2022)

manfredo said:


> It was crazy windy and rainy here last night too...I got woke up in the early hours by a water alarm going off in my basement, but just a little trickle.


Now, it's single digits, high wind and very heavy snow....0 visibility. Big warming trend starting tomorrow.....


----------



## 420God (Feb 19, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sweet cover up lol how is it healing?


Healing good, there's a couple spots that need to be touched up in the creases of her knuckles but that was expected. She goes back when it's done healing.


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 19, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Now, it's single digits, high wind and very heavy snow....0 visibility. Big warming trend starting tomorrow.....


----------



## ANC (Feb 19, 2022)

Basin is hooked up to the water. and pedestal anchored to floor.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 19, 2022)

ANC said:


> View attachment 5088481View attachment 5088482
> Basin is hooked up to the water. and pedestal anchored to floor.


Looking really good. Good job bud!

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 19, 2022)

Got my clones moved to their own little pots out of the cloner. Will up pot my seedlings, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 19, 2022)

I got wood


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 19, 2022)

I made meatballs to feed to the chest freezer.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 19, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I made meatballs to feed to the chest freezer.


...i just plugged mine into the wall, i must have missed the page in the instruction manual about the care and feeding of the chest freezer


----------



## manfredo (Feb 19, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Now, it's single digits, high wind and very heavy snow....0 visibility. *Big warming trend starting tomorrow.....*


Thankfully...but did you see the extended forecast for Thursday??

At least we have a warmup coming. I just ran pout to my garage and it is brutally cold and windy, again.

That last windstorm a few days ago took down a big tree at my elderly neighbors house, and it came right through his family room roof. Poor guy has had a lot of bad luck, but most of it is his own doing...Like his trees should have been trimmed or removed years ago. I think he's in his early 90's and probably just doesn't give a shit any more. Not sure how he keeps going...His wife has dementia and is in a nursing home so he's all alone too. I visit on occasion but he is a miserable old f***, and I don't blame him.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 19, 2022)

I worked on clones too....Sorting. I have about 40 beautiful clones in soil, some in 1g bags and most in solo cups, all saved from my current testers, but sadly I only want / need a dozen or so...and it's too early to save them for outdoors I think. 

My strain line is changing.... @BobBitchens seeds are blowing away my current lineup, sooooo, other than 2 Katsu strains I like, everything else is done!
I also have a frosty Blueberry hashplant from Annie that is going to make the cut too... The Chernobyl looks amazing...even the fan leaves are caked in trichomes.

Next I need to put one or 2 in my super soil and see if they can handle the heat!


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 19, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Thankfully...but did you see the extended forecast for Thursday??
> 
> At least we have a warmup coming. I just ran pout to my garage and it is brutally cold and windy, again.
> 
> That last windstorm a few days ago took down a big tree at my elderly neighbors house, and it came right through his family room roof. Poor guy has had a lot of sbad luck, but most of it is his own doing...Like his trees should have been trimmed or removed years ago. I think he's in his early 90's and probably just doesn't give a shit any more. Not sure how he keeps going...His wife has dementia and is in a nursing home so he's all alone too. I visit on occasion but he is a miserable old f***, and I don't blame him.


Righteous dude ! This crazy f'ing world certainly could use more sensitive, kind, giving people. It's just such a" dog-eat-dog " world out there. It will be very soothing when I'm on my deathbed, reminiscing about my life, memories of helping and comforting people in need ( not what I did for myself) . Greed and apathy abound !
You're a great dude Manfrdo !


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 19, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I worked on clones too....Sorting. I have about 40 beautiful clones in soil, some in 1g bags and most in solo cups, all saved from my current testers, but sadly I only want / need a dozen or so...and it's too early to save them for outdoors I think.
> 
> My strain line is changing.... @BobBitchens seeds are blowing away my current lineup, sooooo, other than 2 Katsu strains I like, everything else is done!
> I also have a frosty Blueberry hashplant from Annie that is going to make the cut too... The Chernobyl looks amazing...even the fan leaves are caked in trichomes.
> ...


Do you have any pictures of your plants that you can share? Or some finished flower shots? Thanks.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Feb 19, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I worked on clones too....Sorting. I have about 40 beautiful clones in soil, some in 1g bags and most in solo cups, all saved from my current testers, but sadly I only want / need a dozen or so...and it's too early to save them for outdoors I think.
> 
> My strain line is changing.... @BobBitchens seeds are blowing away my current lineup, sooooo, other than 2 Katsu strains I like, everything else is done!
> I also have a frosty Blueberry hashplant from Annie that is going to make the cut too... The Chernobyl looks amazing...even the fan leaves are caked in trichomes.
> ...


You easterners complaing about the weather.. Here if you walk to the mailbox you might die. Chernobyl was decent, smaller bud formations but def frosty as hell. Never did run a bbhp but have hp. Also ran cherobyl 10 years ago from seed not sure what cut you have. There was a cut that i think was called the golden ticket. But fakers are fakers


----------



## manfredo (Feb 19, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Do you have any pictures of your plants that you can share? Or some finished flower shots? Thanks.


I'll try and take a few tomorrow...They are sleeping now, and they have a few weeks to go, but yeah, frosty the snowman was here....


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 19, 2022)

My wife found a dead hummingbird on the patio today

There weren't any obvious signs of trauma, I think he was just old


----------



## manfredo (Feb 20, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Do you have any pictures of your plants that you can share? Or some finished flower shots? Thanks.


Here's a few pics of the Chernobyl's, from @BobBitchen. These are 2 different plants, small testers that are about 6 weeks from flip date







and here's one of the Blueberry hashplants from Annie




They all smell incredible!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 20, 2022)

Wow, those are really dark. I like that dark foliage against the abundance of frost. Very beautiful . So how is the high? Couch lock or coffee high energy head band feeling? 


manfredo said:


> Here's a few pics of the Chernobyl's, from @BobBitchen. These are 2 different plants, small testers that are about 6 weeks from flip date
> 
> View attachment 5089131
> 
> ...


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 20, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Here's a few pics of the Chernobyl's, from @BobBitchen. These are 2 different plants, small testers that are about 6 weeks from flip date
> 
> View attachment 5089131
> 
> ...


Preposessing !


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 20, 2022)

Mrs. Stoned Gardener finished a winter project , a hand quilted wool applique on flannel . Wool is way to expensive , so we hit the Salvation Army.....shitloads of wool clothes/jackets to cut up for projects and so extremely cheap. Tons of wool for " a song and a dance " .


----------



## manfredo (Feb 20, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow, those are really dark. I like that dark foliage against the abundance of frost. Very beautiful . *So how is the high? *Couch lock or coffee high energy head band feeling?


I have yet to smoke any of these strains....My first time growing them.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 20, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Mrs. Stoned Gardener finished a winter project , a hand quilted wool applique on flannel . Wool is way to expensive , so we hit the Salvation Army.....shitloads of wool clothes/jackets to cut up for projects and so extremely cheap. Tons of wool for " a song and a dance " .
> 
> View attachment 5089228


Very nice, and very Spring like!!


----------



## lokie (Feb 20, 2022)

We released 3 new parakeets into the flight cage .

Not my budgies.

It is ironic they wont be able to "fly" in the flight cage until their feathers molt.
Their wings had been clipped prior to purchase.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 20, 2022)

lokie said:


> We released 3 new parakeets into the flight cage .
> View attachment 5089250
> Not my budgies.
> 
> ...


Two males and a female?


----------



## lokie (Feb 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Two males and a female?


Hard to tell at this point. No DNA testing to show.

From observation of 6 birds, I believe the mix is 2 male, 4 female.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 20, 2022)

lokie said:


> We released 3 new parakeets into the flight cage .
> View attachment 5089250
> Not my budgies.
> 
> ...


Loud


----------



## 420God (Feb 21, 2022)

Over the weekend I reread 26 chapters in my prehospital care book in preparation for my midterm I take this evening. I'm hoping I memorized what's needed as this is 33% of my grade.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 21, 2022)

It’s time to make a new batch of organic soil for spring.
This tub is from a batch that was made around Christmas.

The big holes are important for airflow, and so are the 6 little ones in the tote. 
It heats up at first and some water condenses under the lid.
I’m tempted go drill some drain holes and plant right into the tote (no till).


----------



## manfredo (Feb 21, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> It’s time to make a new batch of organic soil for spring.
> This tub is from a batch that was made around Christmas.
> View attachment 5089694
> The big holes are important for airflow, and so are the 6 little ones in the tote.
> ...


I have 2 garbage cans of it brewing next to my furnace in the basement....I looked the other day and they have the little fuzzies growing on top. I need it pretty soon....like now, just I'm too lazy to transplant!!

The airholes are probably a great idea!


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 21, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Very nice, and very Spring like!!


She said


manfredo said:


> Very nice, and very Spring like!!


Thanks Manfredo......my wife really got a kick out of seeing her work on RIU . She wanted me to thank you a lot for the complimentary reply ......it put a big grin on her face ! She has a great studio on 2nd floor......huge windows ( great lighting for her work) overlooking the lake. It's a big open area/cathedral ceiling that takes up half of 2nd floor. It's a whirlwind of paint brushes, ink, drawing pencils , sketch pads,thread, 
wool, and clay which always rotate around a large stash of weed in the center of room........blah-blah-blah.....I think I'm ripped. Thanks again , I gotta see if I can stand up.


----------



## 420God (Feb 22, 2022)

Got my new medical alert bracelet. I especially need it after coming back to RIU.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 22, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Here's a few pics of the Chernobyl's, from @BobBitchen. These are 2 different plants, small testers that are about 6 weeks from flip date
> 
> View attachment 5089131
> 
> ...


Love those jet black leaves. So frosty.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 22, 2022)

420God said:


> Got my new medical alert bracelet. I especially need it after coming back to RIU.
> View attachment 5090248


I need that tattoo across my sternum. The forehead is too obvious.


----------



## raratt (Feb 22, 2022)

I have nothing to hide.


----------



## raratt (Feb 22, 2022)

I watched a guy install some new windows. The change in the livingroom is noticeable.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> I have nothing to hide.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> I have nothing to hide.


Can I see your search history?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Can I see your search history?


He could just post it here. It would save him having to PM all of us.


----------



## raratt (Feb 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Can I see your search history?


Not unless you are a hacker. It is deleted regularly anyway.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> Not unless you are a hacker. It is deleted regularly anyway.


----------



## raratt (Feb 22, 2022)

A midget walked into a bar and said ouch, The bartender gave him some ice for his forehead.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> Not unless you are a hacker. It is deleted regularly anyway.


Sounds like you have something to hide


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> I watched a guy install some new windows. The change in the livingroom is noticeable.


Man, that's a tough day , exhausting. You should just relax the rest of the day , have a brew, watch a movie, do a bong.................................( just clowning, my specialty).


----------



## raratt (Feb 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sounds like you have something to hide


I'll show you mine if you show me yours...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 22, 2022)

Took my wife to an oncologist today to talk about post-surgery treatment


----------



## manfredo (Feb 22, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Took my wife to an oncologist today to talk about post-surgery treatment


How is she feeling?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Feb 22, 2022)

manfredo said:


> How is she feeling?


She's going back to work tomorrow

I'm taking her as she hasn't driven since the surgery

thanks for your concern


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 24, 2022)

I accomplished not accomplishing a snow sculpture I started weeks ago......with the extreme, alternating weather conditions, subzero then 50's, rain and snow up the ass and my hounds helping me, this thing has morphed big-time....it's taken a beaten....attachments show its sad story. It never had a chance...worse luck ever. It stood about 10ft.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 24, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> I accomplished not accomplishing a snow sculpture I started weeks ago......with the extreme, alternating weather conditions, subzero then 50's, rain and snow up the ass and my hounds helping me, this thing has morphed big-time....it's taken a beaten....attachments show its sad story. It never had a chance...worse luck ever. It stood about 10ft.


There will be more snow.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 24, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> I accomplished not accomplishing a snow sculpture I started weeks ago......with the extreme, alternating weather conditions, subzero then 50's, rain and snow up the ass and my hounds helping me, this thing has morphed big-time....it's taken a beaten....attachments show its sad story. It never had a chance...worse luck ever. It stood about 10ft.


It kinda looks like Thanos.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 24, 2022)

Got a new vacuum cleaner, an oreck! Kinda excited to vacuum my house up finally. Waking back up from a year long depression funk, looked around like fuck I let this get bad. Halfway through cleaning the house!


----------



## raratt (Feb 24, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Got a new vacuum cleaner, an oreck! Kinda excited to vacuum my house up finally. Waking back up from a year long depression funk, looked around like fuck I let this get bad. Halfway through cleaning the house!


How are you at washing walls?


----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 24, 2022)

Probably need a new mop head for that, but ok I guess


----------



## manfredo (Feb 24, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Probably need a new mop head for that, but ok I guess


He is trying to con you into removing his nicotine 

I have an easier job for you....My windows!!

That's the best thing to snap me out of a funk, is a super clean house...Streak free clean windows is better than therapy, for me anyways... 

I bought one of these a few years back, and let me tell you, awesomeness!!!! It's my 3rd Bissell steam cleaner, and this one rocks! The cleaning wand is 6" wide and I can deep clean a sofa to like new in less than 10 minutes. I can't help it, I had an Italian Mom. 

Feel better!!!


----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 24, 2022)

I’m not even gonna do my windows


----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 24, 2022)

I’d do my walls, but that cheap builders grade paint the landlord used ain’t holding up to water.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 24, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> I’m not even gonna do my windows


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 24, 2022)

manfredo said:


> He is trying to con you into removing his nicotine
> 
> I have an easier job for you....My windows!!
> 
> ...


I hate doing that so much I'm going to 100% tile. As for windows I have dogs and no sooner are the puppy nose prints removed than there they are again, just like magic.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I hate doing that so much I'm going to 100% tile. As for windows I have dogs and no sooner are the puppy nose prints removed than there they are again, just like magic.


Yeah I hate wall to wall carpet....My house is all tile and hardwoods, but a few area rugs. I mainly bought that machine for my rentals, but it is great for car upholstery and furniture too.

I remember the nose prints, lol.


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 24, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I worked on clones too....Sorting. I have about 40 beautiful clones in soil, some in 1g bags and most in solo cups, all saved from my current testers, but sadly I only want / need a dozen or so...and it's too early to save them for outdoors I think.
> 
> My strain line is changing.... @BobBitchens seeds are blowing away my current lineup, sooooo, other than 2 Katsu strains I like, everything else is done!
> I also have a frosty Blueberry hashplant from Annie that is going to make the cut too... The Chernobyl looks amazing...even the fan leaves are caked in trichomes.
> ...


I always start out with more than I need but just can't seem to toss out a healthy plant. Lately, I've been giving my daughter some clones. She loves shaping them into bonsai specimens.


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 24, 2022)

manfredo said:


> He is trying to con you into removing his nicotine
> 
> I have an easier job for you....My windows!!
> 
> ...


I could use a guy like you....got a business card......$6.50/hr. ?


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 24, 2022)

Been using a pick and shovel (weather permitting) in an attempt to divert gorge outlet flow south of my property. When the water rages , like it did last week ( tons of snow/ice , in the 50's , monsoon) it leaves behind quite the debris field. Tons more to do but seeing good results. You can see the debris field in the pic on top of ice,trail to the right. I love the rocks that pour out, they settle-out quickly; stay on my lake front. I don't need the logs, sticks, mud , silt, plants, and other assorted shit . I f'ing need a robot or clone to join this ditch digging party.


----------



## 420God (Feb 25, 2022)

I passed my midterm with an 82%! It's 33% of my grade so it dropped my average but I'm still happy with it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 25, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Been using a pick and shovel (weather permitting) in an attempt to divert gorge outlet flow south of my property. When the water rages , like it did last week ( tons of snow/ice , in the 50's , monsoon) it leaves behind quite the debris field. Tons more to do but seeing good results. You can see the debris field in the pic on top of ice,trail to the right. I love the rocks that pour out, they settle-out quickly; stay on my lake front. I don't need the logs, sticks, mud , silt, plants, and other assorted shit . I f'ing need a robot or clone to join this ditch digging party.View attachment 5091691


Beautiful photograph. The design set is flawless.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2022)

Dangerously close to being able to take a bath cause god damn i stink!


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2022)

Still a ways aways from a shower though 

still gotta tile both shower surrounds. I’m on that after i’m done with all the trim work. And the. I gotta get on the pad for the hotub then its the deck around the thing and the whole house. Can’t wait!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2022)

Looking good @Aeroknow 

I've been painting my basement walls for the last few hours. Some walls where previously painted so that should go fast. But the stuff that didn't have any paint you need to brush it in with a 4"....damn my hand is tired lol haven't done this in a while.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Looking good @Aeroknow
> 
> I've been painting my basement walls for the last few hours. Some walls where previously painted so that should go fast. But the stuff that didn't have any paint you need to brush it in with a 4"....damn my hand is tired lol haven't done this in a while.
> View attachment 5093264


I’m so sick of body work and painting. I’ll be done this next week. I won’t nail all the base until last though but gotta spray a mile of it.
These doors were expensive AF. I’m kinda pissed how much body work they needed. They’re smooth so they show everything and i’m using a fine finish spray tip. They gotta be flawless.
These are the last of the doors i gotta do still a bunch of jambs and cased openings to spray but all the body work is done. I’m bringing in help this week. Doing everything and then masking everything sucks. The spraying is easy. I was gonna clean up the shop to spray but said fuck it lol.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2022)

Get ready for some fucked up drunken posts from me. The combo of paint, beer and buds kinda does it to me. And then this shit! Holy smokes. Where you really need a good wood filler. This shit gets you high as fuck! (If you put your nose in it)


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m so sick of body work and painting. I’ll be done this next week. I won’t nail all the base until last though but gotta spray a mile of it.
> These doors were expensive AF. I’m kinda pissed how much body work they needed. They’re smooth so they show everything and i’m using a fine finish spray tip. They gotta be flawless.
> These are the last of the doors i gotta do still a bunch of jambs and cased openings to spray but all the body work is done. I’m bringing in help this week. Doing everything and then masking everything sucks. The spraying is easy. I was gonna clean up the shop to spray but said fuck it lol.
> View attachment 5093267


My boss built a cabinet for his house I'm gonna spray in the next week or so. I'm going to use my hvlp setup I have for cars. Should come out good.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Get ready for some fucked up drunken posts from me. The combo of paint, beer and buds kinda does it to me. And then this shit! Holy smokes. Where you really need a good wood filler. This shit gets you high as fuck! (If you put your nose in it)
> View attachment 5093271


It works great lol 



Dude pass a donut


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> My boss built a cabinet for his house I'm gonna spray in the next week or so. I'm going to use my hvlp setup I have for cars. Should come out good.


Nice! I had my buddy spray all the cabinets with his hplv. Crazy how little paint it takes with that thing and how smooth is comes out.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2022)

@DarkWeb
This tip in a regular setup comes out pretty close
To the hplv finish


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Nice! I had my buddy spray all the cabinets with his hplv. Crazy how little paint it takes with that thing and how smooth is comes out.


Yeah, this one heats, so no moisture or oil is in the air. And the warm paint levels nice.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, this one heats, so no moisture or oil is in the air. And the warm paint levels nice.


What paint? Tell me SW Emerald urethane?


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> @DarkWeb
> This tip in a regular setup comes out pretty close
> To the hplv finish
> View attachment 5093272


Nice. This is the setup I have.





Showtime 99 "Finisher" HVLP Turbine Unit with ProLine Finish Spray Gun


A Great Way to Spray - Just Got BETTER! 3-Stage Turbine Produces 7.5 psi @ 60 cfm for Superior Finishes. SHOWTIME 99 Turbine Spray System with High-Volume 3-Stage Turbine Power Unit produces 45 to 50% more pressure than two-stage models. The increased pressure provides better paint atomization...




www.tptools.com


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2022)

And this primer! This is the fuckin shit bro

I’m even using the emerald urethane on the trim and doors because i’m weird lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> What paint? Tell me SW Emerald urethane?


I'm not sure yet. He likes to surprise me a lot lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm not sure yet. He likes to surprise me a lot lol


Well if i was the one doing the sanding before paint i would 110% go for the primer i showed


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> And this primer! This is the fuckin shit bro
> View attachment 5093274
> I’m even using the emerald urethane on the trim and doors because i’m weird lol
> View attachment 5093275


SW is great stuff. I worked on a res/commercial crew for about two years and that's mostly what we used. The emerald paints nice. They also have a washable flat I like.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2022)

I had a local door shop order my doors and prehung them. They showed up with unprimed jambs. I was fucking pissed man. Like i need to ask for primed jambs? Fucking retards. Had to take the doors apart. Prime the jambs then back together and so on. Fucking stupid. Who the fuck would want un primed jambs on their prehung doors.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Well if i was the one doing the sanding before paint i would 110% go for the primer i showed


He's going to talk with the local SW guy. It's where I told him to go. Only thing I'm doing is spraying. It's his house project.....I gotta big job that needs to get out of the shop. So lol hopefully I'm not sanding. Although I'd be making pretty good money to sand......and that's one of those tasks I like to be high for......kinda like painting and mudding lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> He's going to talk with the local SW guy. It's where I told him to go. Only thing I'm doing is spraying. It's his house project.....I gotta big job that needs to get out of the shop. So lol hopefully I'm not sanding. Although I'd be making pretty good money to sand......and that's one of those tasks I like to be high for......kinda like painting and mudding lol


So, their normal shit to use is this

and man does it take allot more work sanding. The other stuff is the bomb. High build. Drys quick and sands way easy. That’s if you’re painting over paint grade wood. If over other wood he’ll probably want to go with the preprite. Don’t ask how i know this shit because i hate paint.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> So, their normal shit to use is this
> View attachment 5093279
> and man does it take allot more work sanding. The other stuff is the bomb. High build. Drys quick and sands way easy. That’s if you’re painting over paint grade wood. If over other wood he’ll probably want to go with the preprite. Don’t ask how i know this shit because i hate paint.


Knowing him it's probably the more expensive higher tech coating. It's probably also cabinet grade mdf. It's been his project because I was out with covid so the shop wasn't being used. And when I'm there I have a big stainless job that needs to get finished and shipped. I haven't kept up on paint in about the last 4 years.


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 27, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Dangerously close to being able to take a bath cause god damn i stink!
> View attachment 5093260


Sweet dude ! Love the earthtone colors and the white accents really make it pop.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2022)

@DarkWeb
Talk about glass like finish with that hplv!

did i ever tell you i can weld tin foil to glass? Prob could do it with the 6011 or 6013 i usually would be using on the job. Just sayin. Stainless steel? Pffft!


lol.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2022)

@DarkWeb 
Just kidding. Can you tel i’m fucked up yet?

but really i sware i, and allot of other heads in my trade are better welders than the iron workers not that i would want to do their job. I would challenge them to stick weld our light shit to theirs like we also have to do. None of them accepted the challenge.
i’m sure you are a bad ass welder i’m just fucking around. I was certified with 60 series rod down to 18 ga which is the lightest you can certify. All welds all positions etc. also certified at one time up to 3/4 plate. I can’t wait to buy a new machine so bad. Soon. Prob not just a buzz box though. Never did stainless. I never got into tig. I want to though


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> @DarkWeb
> Just kidding. Can you tel i’m fucked up yet?
> 
> but really i sware i, and allot of other heads in my trade are better welders than the iron workers not that i would want to do their job. I would challenge them to stick weld our light shit to theirs like we also have to do. None of them accepted the challenge.
> i’m sure you are a bad ass welder i’m just fucking around. I was certified with 60 series rod down to 18 ga which is the lightest you can certify. All welds all positions etc. also certified at one time up to 3/4 plate. I can’t wait to buy a new machine so bad. Soon. Prob not just a buzz box though. Never did stainless. I never got into tig. I want to though


I can weld


----------



## manfredo (Feb 27, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Get ready for some fucked up drunken posts from me. The combo of paint, beer and buds kinda does it to me. And then this shit! Holy smokes. Where you really need a good wood filler. This shit gets you high as fuck! (If you put your nose in it)
> View attachment 5093271


Mmmmm, donuts!!

That's the good filler, and when / if it starts to dry out, a little lacquer thinner will bring it right back.

Damn I just got a drunken call from my brother...After 45 minutes I had enough, and did the old "I have a call I have to take...see ya". At least your drunken posts are interesting!! The house is looking great!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2022)

I haven't stick welded in a bunch of years. But I'm sure it'd be like riding a bike. 
I do mostly tig with some mig here and there. Welding is only part of what I do though
Mig

Tig

Tig. Wish I had the front profile of this next one to show you how thin it is.

Tig. Blind aluminum.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I can weld


Oh i bet. And that’s bad ass i hope you know i’m just fucking around.
But. You ever try to weld 20ga overhead. If we’re welding to the iron workers thick shit we’re usually welding 16ga. It is kind of an art.
We certify arc welding and when you pick up a wire feed you can do that shit behind your back lol. Damn i kinda miss working my trade.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Mmmmm, donuts!!
> 
> That's the good filler, and when / if it starts to dry out, a little lacquer thinner will bring it right back.
> 
> Damn I just got a drunken call from my brother...After 45 minutes I had enough, and did the old "I have a call I have to take...see ya". At least your drunken posts are interesting!! The house is looking great!!


I DO NOT call people or answer the phone when i’m buzzin. Learned that lesson a long time ago.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I haven't stick welded in a bunch of years. But I'm sure it'd be like riding a bike.
> I do mostly tig with some mig here and there. Welding is only part of what I do though
> Mig
> View attachment 5093294
> ...


Bad ass dude! Props!


----------



## manfredo (Feb 27, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I DO NOT call people or answer the phone when i’m buzzin. Learned that lesson a long time ago.


I normally don't answer my dad or bro after about noon, but hadn't talked in a long time so I took a chance...I was wrong!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Bad ass dude! Props!


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I haven't stick welded in a bunch of years. But I'm sure it'd be like riding a bike.
> I do mostly tig with some mig here and there. Welding is only part of what I do though
> Mig
> View attachment 5093294
> ...


Like i was sayin. Overhead is where it gets a little tricky with the stick and light gauge. Especially to a thicker metal.
The main trick with the stick and our material is keeping the rod jammed into it


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Like i was sayin. Overhead is where it gets a little tricky with the stick and light gauge. Especially to a thicker metal.
> The main trick with the stick and our material is keeping the rod jammed into it


I have a small scar on my chest from my overhead cert back in '98


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2022)

Btw, we would usually let the convicts buy their cards to be the ones welding everyday


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I have a small scar on my chest from my overhead cert back in '98


I might still have a scar from slag getting down in between my pants. wearing bags, no leathers, the fucker got in between stuck right at my pubic hair welding overhead. That mother fucker oh my god. Then it got infected. Took forever to heal. And wearing my bags every day rubbed it. Took forever to go away


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Btw, we would usually let the convicts buy their cards to be the ones welding everyday


I don't know what you mean by that.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I might still have a scar from slag getting down in between my pants. wearing bags, no leathers, the fucker got in between stuck right at my pubic hair welding overhead. That mother fucker oh my god. Then it got infected. Took forever to heal. And wearing my bags rubbed it. Took forever to go away


I have removed clothes and my leather boots faster than most people can imagine because of a bb. Sometimes you gotta let it just burn in lol had one melt into the inside of my glasses when I was in votech.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I don't know what you mean by that.


Union
Some convicts get taught welding while in prison.
Our apprenticeship is 4 years to become journeyman. 4 yrs of school included.
We’ll let convicts “buy” their journeyman card and all they do is weld. They don’t have to do the schooling we did or pass the 4yr mark on the job either


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I have removed clothes and my leather boots faster than most people can imagine because of a bb. Sometimes you gotta let it just burn in lol had one melt into the inside of my glasses when I was in votech.


Yeah i got lots of other slag stories. They’re always from not putting on the leather jacket. Just picking up the shit to get it done overhead.
The weirdest story i got was screwing off some shitrock. A laborer decided it was a good time to burn off some steel up above me. He caught me on fire no shit. My partner looked at me and said dude you’re in fire! I stepped back tore off my tee shirt. Looked above us. Dude was still burning these old gaurd posts off. What a fucking lame! That same job. Same laborer burned through his lines, evacuated the whole jobsite until the bottle of acetylene ran out lmao


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Union
> Some convicts get taught welding while in prison.
> Our apprenticeship is 4 years to become journeyman. 4 yrs of school included.
> We’ll let convicts “buy” their journeyman card and all they do is weld. They don’t have to do the schooling we did or pass the 4yr mark on the job either


I never did any union work. My buddy probably knows more about that than me. But yeah definitely more of the dirty work is done by some people that may have had a different background. It's a great thing to learn. I've worked in big shops that the majority was from something like that. But there was only three Tig welders and we all came from a school. Not my favorite job.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I never did any union work. My buddy probably knows more about that than me. But yeah definitely more of the dirty work is done by some people that may have had a different background. It's a great thing to learn. I've worked in big shops that the majority was from something like that. But there was only three Tig welders and we all came from a school. Not my favorite job.


That kinda bugged me. Not that i wanted to be the one stuck welding everyday even though i’ve been that guy.
That is one thing that doesn’t bug me complaining about.
But i’d love to also like to share this here.

we are also the ones who hang the shitrock on jobs. God damn i hate being stuck on the rock pile for days. We all do.
We let our mexican brothers buy their cards and all they do is hang board everyday. If it wasn’t for them all these commercial buildings would not get built.

fucking pisses me off when people think they took our jobs and shit. The guys are hard working. They don’t complain. There’s not enough people in my trade as is. They help build america. They are needed.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2022)

@doublejj.
Was just here the other day and
We were discussing the whole prison fire fighters taking away civilians fire fighter jobs. More like why i had a problem with convict welders buying their cards. It’s a weird thing. Kinda goes both ways imo.
Just to clarify its not like jj was talking shit about convicts fighting fire. It’s just a kinda beef civilian fire fighters have with convicts fighting fires around here.


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Mmmmm, donuts!!
> 
> That's the good filler, and when / if it starts to dry out, a little lacquer thinner will bring it right back.
> 
> Damn I just got a drunken call from my brother...After 45 minutes I had enough, and did the old "I have a call I have to take...see ya". At least your drunken posts are interesting!! The house is looking great!!


Ya need some help ? Sounds like heaven. !


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 27, 2022)

That was meant for Aeroknow.....fillers, fumes,smoke and hooch ......great project


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Sweet dude ! Love the earthtone colors and the white accents really make it pop.


Dude these colors are killer man.
Here’s the SW codes that HD or lowes can also whip up also


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 27, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Mmmmm, donuts!!
> 
> That's the good filler, and when / if it starts to dry out, a little lacquer thinner will bring it right back.
> 
> Damn I just got a drunken call from my brother...After 45 minutes I had enough, and did the old "I have a call I have to take...see ya". At least your drunken posts are interesting!! The house is looking great!!


He dude, sent you a reply meant for Aeroknow...you were responding to his project post.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> That kinda bugged me. Not that i wanted to be the one stuck welding everyday even though i’ve been that guy.
> That is one thing that doesn’t bug me complaining about.
> But i’d love to also like to share this here.
> 
> ...


I'm with you on that bud.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'm with you on that bud.


Back in the day……….
Us white boys had the crank, not this silly meth shard crap lol, my mexican buddies had the most purest cocaine.
god i miss those days. We had allot of fun. Kinda ruined my marriage and shit but. Was very fun. We tried to have a good time while breaking our backs building america.

I haven’t touched the speed in like 12 yrs and am positive i wont ever again. Don’t fucking judge me fuckers


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Back in the day……….
> Us white boys had the crank, not this silly meth shard crap lol, my mexican buddies had the most purest cocaine.
> god i miss those days. We had allot of fun. Kinda ruined my marriage and shit but. Was very fun. We tried to have a good time while breaking our backs building america.
> 
> I haven’t touched the speed in like 12 yrs and am positive i wont ever again. Don’t fucking judge me fuckers


I guess I didn't have that connection lol I definitely had some of the best salsas I've ever had. But cane came from somewhere else.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I guess I didn't have that connection lol I definitely had some of the best salsas I've ever had. But cane came from somewhere else.


In the early nineties to early 2000’s. Cocaine was so good and cheap. As far as speed, it went to shit when they made it hard to get ephedrine. Which is a good thing. Speed is so bad. That shit is fucking disgusting looking back. Coke is weak even the best shit. Puts a frown on my face either way. I like smiling


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> In the early nineties to early 2000’s. Cocaine was so good and cheap. As far as speed, it went to shit when they made it hard to get ephedrine. Which is a good thing. Speed is so bad. That shit is fucking disgusting looking back


I liked (loved) coke in the late 90's early mid 00's. Had some really good stuff back then.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I liked (loved) coke in the late 90's early mid 00's. Had some really good stuff back then.


I graduated highschool in ‘91.
My freshman year coke was super good and hella cheap. I never sold it but my buddies did. I sold bud and hits of acid through all of highschool. It was like the late 80’s when it went from being super expensive to pretty cheap. One little pinner line you couldn’t even take a sip off a beer for 15 min


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2022)

It’s all walked over crap now don’t ask me how i know. I just heard.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I graduated highschool in ‘91.
> My freshman year coke was super good and hella cheap. I never sold it but my buddies did. I sold bud and hits of acid through all of highschool. It was like the late 80’s when it went from being super expensive to pretty cheap. One little pinner line you couldn’t even take a sip off a beer for 15 min


I graduated '99 but I hung out with a much older crowd. You're my cousin's age. She couldn't believe the "shit bags" (her words) I hung out with lol I blame it on dirt bikes lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> It’s all walked over crap now don’t ask me how i know. I just heard.


I heard that too.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2022)

Oh, and I'm not opening another gal tonight. Done.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I heard that too.


I used to call coke “croak”
I call coke now anthrax. It’s chopped up with so much shit.
Back in the days, we, i mean my buddies, would cut the shit we would get with around 25% vitablend. Would still take 15min to be able to swallow a beer. That's how good it used to be.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2022)

The off white - beige rug was a mother fucker!


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> The off white - beige rug was a mother fucker!


I’m pretty sure what we had in the bay area back then was the same white shit they got in florida back then too. I just don’t see it being any more potent than what was around. It was white and shiny in the bigger chunks


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>






Regrettably I’ve never been inside to see the dead play on new years eve but i’ve been in the parking lot a few times while they were playing to score some drugs. Oakland


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 27, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Regrettably I’ve never been inside to see the dead play on new years eve but i’ve been in the parking lot a few times while they were playing to score some drugs. Oakland


Growing up my neighbor was a Dead Head. I was a young teen with amazing bud right there..anytime. Hash, mushrooms, so much fun lol


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 27, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> In the early nineties to early 2000’s. Cocaine was so good and cheap. As far as speed, it went to shit when they made it hard to get ephedrine. Which is a good thing. Speed is so bad. That shit is fucking disgusting looking back. Coke is weak even the best shit. Puts a frown on my face either way. I like smiling


Ya gotta know some big boys. Haven't indulged in quite a a while, that shit ( the shiny, flaky real deal ) is just too f'ing good. Assholes have been stomping coke to death forever. Youngsters get a speed/baby laxative buzz and thinks it's coke. It's a beautiful drug but takes many down a very bad road.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Ya gotta know some big boys. Haven't indulged in quite a a while, that shit ( the shiny, flaky real deal ) is just too f'ing good. Assholes have been stomping coke to death forever. Youngsters get a speed/baby laxative buzz and thinks it's coke. It's a beautiful drug but takes many down a very bad road.


Like i had said. It was so prevalent in the bay area back then. If you just wanted a ball you could get it for $50-80. Same price as crank back then too. Crazy rite! You hear about how expensive that ball was up into like the mid 80’s. $300! Crazy.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 27, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Back in the day……….
> Us white boys had the crank, not this silly meth shard crap lol, my mexican buddies had the most *purest cocaine*.
> god i miss those days. We had allot of fun. Kinda ruined my marriage and shit but. Was very fun. We tried to have a good time while breaking our backs building america.
> 
> I haven’t touched the speed in like 12 yrs and am positive i wont ever again. Don’t fucking judge me fuckers


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 27, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5093409


Oh god i can’t imagine what that actual pure cocaine was like lol. Talk about not being able to swallow jesus


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 27, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh god i can’t imagine what that actual pure cocaine was like lol. Talk about not being able to swallow jesus


The sad part was it took so long to reach the level that I had access I dared not indulge (much). That way lay ruin.


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 27, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Like i had said. It was so prevalent in the bay area back then. If you just wanted a ball you could get it for $50-80. Same price as crank back then too. Crazy rite! You hear about how expensive that ball was up into like the mid 80’s. $300! Crazy.


Back in early 80's, when coke really took off, it was always $100/gram or $350 for the 8 ball. Hate to say it, but I had some of the best times in my life with that Devil's Dandruff.


Aeroknow said:


> Oh god i can’t imagine what that actual pure cocaine was like lol. Talk about not being able to swallow jesus





Aeroknow said:


> Oh god i can’t imagine what that actual pure cocaine was like lol. Talk about not being able to swallow jesus


It was so sweet. The epitome of euphoria. It's not a wonder that Freud treated his patients with it. That real shit will open you right up. Shit , you got that stuff on my mind now.....sounds pretty damn tasty !


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 27, 2022)

Snow creature has miraculously started to reconstitute !


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 28, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah i got lots of other slag stories. They’re always from not putting on the leather jacket. Just picking up the shit to get it done overhead.
> The weirdest story i got was screwing off some shitrock. A laborer decided it was a good time to burn off some steel up above me. He caught me on fire no shit. My partner looked at me and said dude you’re in fire! I stepped back tore off my tee shirt. Looked above us. Dude was still burning these old gaurd posts off. What a fucking lame! That same job. Same laborer burned through his lines, evacuated the whole jobsite until the bottle of acetylene ran out lmao


Ever catch a hot BB in the ear canal? I was dancing like Micky Mouse trying to get that thing out but it burned in.

Edit: Grew up south of Miami in the 70's. I've sat with a shotgun on more than a couple of ice chest's full as a youngster.
Always in it's original Colombian packaging. I'd be dead if I was still around that quality of Yayo.


----------



## 420God (Feb 28, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ever catch a hot BB in the ear canal? I was dancing like Micky Mouse trying to get that thing out but it burned in.


That's why I stopped wearing a wedding ring when I had one. Too many bbs rolled down my glove and stuck.


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 28, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ever catch a hot BB in the ear canal? I was dancing like Micky Mouse trying to get that thing out but it burned in.
> 
> Edit: Grew up south of Miami in the 70's. I've sat with a shotgun on more than a couple of ice chest's full as a youngster.
> Always in it's original Colombian packaging. I'd be dead if I was still around that quality of Yayo.


Yes in the ear sucks......it's happened on two different occasions. Definitely makes you dance


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 28, 2022)

Lights are moved and to more seeds are in the pucks


----------



## 420God (Feb 28, 2022)

I know you guys shared your helmets a while ago but here's mine.


----------



## katana29 (Feb 28, 2022)

Very good to smoke and relax after a hard day.


----------



## lokie (Feb 28, 2022)

katana29 said:


> Very good to smoke and relax after a hard day.


Welcome to TnT.

Are you aware there is a whole new world under the RIU website?






Rollitup


Marijuana Growing and Cannabis Cultivation resources, Marijuana seeds, thousands of articles for growing cannabis.



www.rollitup.org





Your interest in growing cannabis is admirable, your interest in TnT is intriguing.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 1, 2022)

Time to make Velcro by the mile.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 1, 2022)

Rollers for paper mills being refurnished and recoated, then stuck in a 60ft vacuum oven for curing.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 1, 2022)

Coffee to all may you have a great day and a better night


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 1, 2022)

O shit that's what happened to that post he he he ha ha ha he


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 1, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> O shit that's what happened to that post he he he ha ha ha he


FIFY


----------



## DCcan (Mar 1, 2022)

Compressed air filter parts cleaned and ready for powder coating.
They had a boom in orders with Covid, but supply chain issues are delaying final assembly.
Some of their suppliers have shut down, never reopened.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 1, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Compressed air filter parts cleaned and ready for powder coating.
> They had a boom in orders with Covid, but supply chain issues are delaying final assembly.
> Some of their suppliers have shut down, never reopened.
> 
> View attachment 5094397


Yeah we had a good powder coater that sold to another place during covid. Quality went to crap.......might have another one lined up. But man things have changed. The one machining company is thinking about doing the same in the possible near future. I hope not.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah we had a good powder coater that sold to another place during covid. Quality went to crap.......might have another one lined up. But man things have changed. The one machining company is thinking about doing the same in the possible near future. I hope not.


Most of the work is pre treating the material, then you have to spray it evenly.
Most the contract places can't pre treat right, which is why so many manufacturers do it them self.

That last machine with a coveyor is a mini vacuum oven, heats them up to evaporate the last of the cleaning solvent and impurities.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 1, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Most of the work is pre treating the material, then you have to spray it evenly.
> Most the contract places can't pre treat right, which is why so many manufacturers do it them self.
> 
> That last machine with a coveyor is a mini vacuum oven, heats them up to evaporate the last of the cleaning solvent and impurities.


In the same boat with PVD coaters too


----------



## DCcan (Mar 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> In the same boat with PVD coaters too


Wow, none around you says google, most are in MA.
Some of the smaller places do gun parts and odd parts, probably not set up for production work or larger parts.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 1, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Wow, none around you says google, most are in MA.
> Some of the smaller places do gun parts and odd parts, probably not set up for production work or larger parts.


Same with powder coating. It's hard to find one that can do the level that's needed.


----------



## raratt (Mar 1, 2022)

Dropped $760 on a new tiller for the gardens, I'm not going to dig them up with a shovel. This one even has reverse on it.


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 1, 2022)

Heard some caterwauling, big-time, outside my house this evening.
I ran outside........it had morphed again and it was very angry.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 1, 2022)

I worked so hard today I'm just too tired to tell about it and have to go to bed now


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 3, 2022)

My PSA levels jumped at my last yearly appointment so a biopsy was ordered. It was done almost 2 weeks ago & met with my Urologist yesterday. One sample was deemed insufficient material to analyze but the other 11 were negative & clear.

Thank GOD !!


----------



## raratt (Mar 3, 2022)

Picked up and put away groceries. Meat went down a bit, Angus ribeye's for $10.65 lb, but Ahi almost doubled to over $11 a pound.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> Dropped $760 on a new tiller for the gardens, I'm not going to dig them up with a shovel. This one even has reverse on it.


You only live once. be good to yourself brother.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> Picked up and put away groceries. Meat went down a bit, Angus ribeye's for $10.65 lb, but Ahi almost doubled to over $11 a pound.


With ya there - I've got a disker for the Kubota tractor - hopefully that will suffice after I grub out the 8-10 foot trees. It's a project.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 3, 2022)

Miss quote - my bad.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> O shit that's what happened to that post he he he ha ha ha he


That's why they call it dope


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 3, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That's why they call it dope


I see how you are lol


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 3, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Miss quote


What was she like?


----------



## manfredo (Mar 4, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I see how you are View attachment 5095831lol


That was my ex's favorite saying every time I did something wrong. So I heard it often!! Maybe that's why she is an ex??? No, she is just a bitch!!

 I just saw her at a funeral and got a good jab in though....


----------



## raratt (Mar 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> got a good jab in


Define please...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 4, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> What was she like?


She just kept repeating the same things over & over.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 4, 2022)

R&D and testing lab , lots of shiny stuff.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 4, 2022)

It’s 4:00 that’s all I’m going to accomplish today.


----------



## lokie (Mar 4, 2022)

DCcan said:


> R&D and testing lab , lots of shiny stuff.
> 
> View attachment 5096198


R&D testing for what?


----------



## DCcan (Mar 4, 2022)

lokie said:


> R&D testing for what?
> 
> View attachment 5096210


Commercial water heaters and heating systems, heavy duty cycles.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 4, 2022)

DCcan said:


> R&D and testing lab , lots of shiny stuff.
> 
> View attachment 5096198


I love a spick & span working area!
Damn, that's cool.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 4, 2022)

I wrapped up my first week of the new job! It was so intense, so overwhelming , so confusing and challenging . Like total sensory overload. But I really enjoyed it. The people are fantastic. Random acts of kindness that blew my mind and so welcoming and friendly.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 4, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I wrapped up my first week of the new job! It was so intense, so overwhelming , so confusing and challenging . Like total sensory overload. But I really enjoyed it. The people are fantastic. Random acts of kindness that blew my mind and so welcoming and friendly.


Great to here you deserve it


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 5, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Great to here you deserve it


Right on. I just bought a new ph meter at he local hydro shop right. And they guys in there were blazing up and it was a total smoke out snd it smelled so damn good in there. Rude fuckers didn’t even offer me a hit.
Lol. Still it was fuckin Priceless.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 6, 2022)

Still painting god fucking damnit


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 6, 2022)

Bareback said:


> It’s 4:00 that’s all I’m going to accomplish today.


What up bro!
Did you get a steady job or something? Sucks so bad being busy. I know your pain friend


----------



## Bareback (Mar 6, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> What up bro!
> Did you get a steady job or something? Sucks so bad being busy. I know your pain friend


I changed jobs, but I’m still at the same university I’ve been at for 12 years now. I changed from construction tech to electrical tech last May . Friday was just one of those days. I was the only tech that showed up for work and it was a crazy day ( as usual ) . 

Bro I’ve been checking in to try and stay up with the RIU family but I haven’t had a lot of time to communicate with anyone. I did want to say how happy I am that you are able to keep on grinding away at your house. It’s a real struggle and it’s very taxing on you physically and mentally and emotionally, I know I’ve been through something similar. But it still breaks my heart to see anyone else having to go through it. 

Peace and love Bareback


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 6, 2022)

Bareback said:


> I changed jobs, but I’m still at the same university I’ve been at for 12 years now. I changed from construction tech to electrical tech last May . Friday was just one of those days. I was the only tech that showed up for work and it was a crazy day ( as usual ) .
> 
> Bro I’ve been checking in to try and stay up with the RIU family but I haven’t had a lot of time to communicate with anyone. I did want to say how happy I am that you are able to keep on grinding away at your house. It’s a real struggle and it’s very taxing on you physically and mentally and emotionally, I know I’ve been through something similar. But it still breaks my heart to see anyone else having to go through it.
> 
> Peace and love Bareback


Right on dude! Out of all my years in my trade i’ve worked a solid 3 of them working building UC Santa Cruz. They are constantly buliding out there.

I’m getting to the point where i keep getting pissed i’m not where i think i should be bro. It’s all me and its taking forever! I don’t know if i’ll ever try to build a house again like this.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 6, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Right on dude! Out of all my years in my trade i’ve worked a solid 3 of them working building UC Santa Cruz. They are constantly buliding out there.
> 
> I’m getting to the point where i keep getting pissed i’m not where i think i should be bro. It’s all me and its taking forever! I don’t know if i’ll ever try to build a house again like this.


The worst past is when you sell it, and you walk away with a piece of paper in the form of a bank check...It's like WTF, I have years of my life and blood sweat and tears in this beautiful home and I just traded it for paper.  Bums me out every time!!

So live in it for a while and at least get the benefit of that...Plus if it's your personal residence for 2 years, NO capitol gains tax!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 7, 2022)

manfredo said:


> The worst past is when you sell it, and you walk away with a piece of paper in the form of a bank check...It's like WTF, I have years of my life and blood sweat and tears in this beautiful home and I just traded it for paper.  Bums me out every time!!
> 
> So live in it for a while and at least get the benefit of that...Plus if it's your personal residence for 2 years, NO capitol gains tax!!


I’ve read a few things online that sort of point to my 2 out of 5 yrs being met already. This has been my primary residence since December 2018 even though the construction still isn’t completed. To be sure i should prob hit up a tax person but i need to live in a house anyways. I’ll want to enjoy for a while then i’ll see about selling which this next actual fire season will have allot to do with the decision.
It sucks. Not that it’s a lot but i owe capital gains on my property i sold. The fire was on Nov 8 2018 and the property closed in December 2021. Just missed the 2 out of 5 yrs but I have a solar tax credit to use up so all good


----------



## manfredo (Mar 7, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I’ve read a few things online that sort of point to my 2 out of 5 yrs being met already. This has been my primary residence since December 2018 even though the construction still isn’t completed. To be sure i should prob hit up a tax person but i need to live in a house anyways. I’ll want to enjoy for a while then i’ll see about selling which this next actual fire season will have allot to do with the decision.
> It sucks. Not that it’s a lot but i owe capital gains on my property i sold. The fire was on Nov 8 2018 and the property closed in December 2021. Just missed the 2 out of 5 yrs but I have a solar tax credit to use up so all good


Pretty sure it's only 2 years you have to occupy to completely avoid capitol gains...That was my gig for a long time...Move every 2 years into the next one, and pay zero taxes on the profit.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 7, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Pretty sure it's only 2 years you have to occupy to completely avoid capitol gains...That was my gig for a long time...Move every 2 years into the next one, and pay zero taxes on the profit.


Yes sir! But also has to be 2 out of the last 5 yrs.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 8, 2022)

Went into the old port yesterday, love the cobblestones.
This is a really fun place to drink in the summer.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 8, 2022)

I got a start on my income tax prep....The kitchen table is covered with sorted piles of receipts... Hopefully I can make some real progress tomorrow.

Seems like I said that yesterday too


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I got a start on my income tax prep....The kitchen table is covered with sorted piles of receipts... Hopefully I can make some real progress tomorrow.
> 
> Seems like I said that yesterday too


We have an accountant - I freakin hate paperwork on that level!


----------



## manfredo (Mar 9, 2022)

I do to


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We have an accountant - I freakin hate paperwork on that level!


Me too, but I still have to get everything prepped for him...Sorting all the receipts, tallying everything up. It is a HUGE PITA...although getting easier every year, as I sell everything off


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 9, 2022)

Took my wife to the oncologist today for a follow-up and the news was good- no chemo, possibly some limited radiation therapy but that's for someone else to decide and bill insurance for


----------



## ANC (Mar 10, 2022)

Took an old vacuum cleaner apart, my mom bought when I was still in primary school.
It stopped working on account of one of the wires breaking off just after the cable gland. But found like a plug of hair in the main port inside.
It is working like new again, great for the workshop... got used to the new vacuum cleaner that puts the dust through water first, but hey if it's free it is for me, I'll take three.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 10, 2022)

Got into the quarry early while the road was still frozen and before blasting, turned to mud a few hrs later.
Then off to the adjacent asphalt plant, what a day. I need a nap.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 10, 2022)

I couldn't wait for an eF150 any longer, I bought a Prius today and parked the old F250. No more $175 fill-ups. 50mpg here I come...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 10, 2022)

I shopped around for some corned beef but was disappointed with the offerings


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 10, 2022)

Disappointment is an accomplishment, right?


----------



## ANC (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Chicen (Mar 11, 2022)

Man, I'm even ashamed to write. I read and realize that I'm just doing degradation. Many people are working, doing useful things. One me, resting and downloading video games from the pirate bay play and do nothing else. I have already tried to get rid of this groundhog day, but unfortunately it has not worked out yet.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I couldn't wait for an eF150 any longer, I bought a Prius today and parked the old F250. No more $175 fill-ups. 50mpg here I come...
> View attachment 5099439


That's a big change! How do you like it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2022)

Chicen said:


> Man, I'm even ashamed to write. I read and realize that I'm just doing degradation. Many people are working, doing useful things. One me, resting and downloading video games from the pirate bay play and do nothing else. I have already tried to get rid of this groundhog day, but unfortunately it has not worked out yet.


----------



## 420God (Mar 11, 2022)

Passed my EMR final! The instructor hasn't posted the grades yet but at least let us know a pass/fail. My grade is high enough that I'll have no problem going onto the second part of EMT after Spring break.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2022)

420God said:


> Passed my EMR final! The instructor hasn't posted the grades yet but at least let us know a pass/fail. My grade it high enough that I'll have no problem going onto the second part of EMT after Spring break.


Good job bud


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 11, 2022)

I crushed about 12 beers a couple shots of fireball and a joint and got about 30 over par with the boys this morning..nap time


----------



## amneziaHaze (Mar 11, 2022)

washed dishes and cloths gave fertaliser to chilly and cristmass star and miscalculated a full bowl of red diesel i think thats gonna be all the production for today...


----------



## doublejj (Mar 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's a big change! How do you like it.


my pocket book loves it. The Prius actually drives really well. I should have done this long ago. I still have the truck when I need it.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 11, 2022)

Compressor building at gas extraction plant. Uses enough electricity to run a large mall, with the chillers.

Different gasses like Argon (blue piping is nitrogen) extracted at various high pressures, then turned into liquid bulk at secondary pumps.
They fill tractor trailer loads 24/7, then you have to watch out for vapor clouds and blowouts, keep an eye on flashing lights for oxygen levels.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 11, 2022)

420God said:


> Passed my EMR final! The instructor hasn't posted the grades yet but at least let us know a pass/fail. My grade is high enough that I'll have no problem going onto the second part of EMT after Spring break.


Congratulations!


----------



## lokie (Mar 11, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Compressor building at gas extraction plant. Uses enough electricity to run a large mall, with the chillers.
> 
> Different gasses like Argon (blue piping is nitrogen) extracted at various high pressures, then turned into liquid bulk at secondary pumps.
> They fill tractor trailer loads 24/7, then you have to watch out for vapor clouds and blowouts,* keep an eye on flashing lights for oxygen levels*.
> ...



Processing mixed gasses? No warning signs?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2022)

lokie said:


> Processing mixed gasses? No warning signs?
> 
> View attachment 5100078


Inert  





Inert gas - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org




.


----------



## lokie (Mar 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Inert
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Industrial accidents happen in the blink of an eye.

Oxygen is *not flammable*, but it can cause other materials that burn to ignite more easily and to burn far more rapidly. The result is that a fire involving oxygen can appear explosive-like. 

*Argon itself does not burn*. CONTAINERS MAY EXPLODE IN FIRE. Use water spray to keep fire-exposed containers cool. Argon may react explosively with liquid NITROGEN. 

On vaporization Nitrogen expands by a factor of 700; one liter of liquid nitrogen becomes 24.6 cubic feet of nitrogen gas. This *can cause explosion of a sealed container*, or it can displace oxygen in the room and cause suffocation without warning. 





Mixed gasses?


----------



## manfredo (Mar 11, 2022)

Big storm coming so I ran to the store for milk. My how times have changed...Maybe 3 people in the store, out of about 100, with masks on, and I was one of them. 

A little too soon for me.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 11, 2022)

lokie said:


> Industrial accidents happen in the blink of an eye.
> 
> Oxygen is *not flammable*, but it can cause other materials that burn to ignite more easily and to burn far more rapidly. The result is that a fire involving oxygen can appear explosive-like.
> 
> ...


You bake. Try finding the net results for the deadly explosions from flour and corn starch refining at NARCO, "North American Refractories Company" in White Cloud , Michigan. In Newaygo County. Lost a cousins husband. Nothing online.

Everything will kill you!

And why could I not type refractories? LOL.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2022)

lokie said:


> Industrial accidents happen in the blink of an eye.
> 
> Oxygen is *not flammable*, but it can cause other materials that burn to ignite more easily and to burn far more rapidly. The result is that a fire involving oxygen can appear explosive-like.
> 
> ...


Exploding from pressure and combustion are different. You posted a cigarette being flicked.

Ever hear a bunch of CO2 bottles pop their burst disc? Damn new guys


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Exploding from pressure and combustion are different. You posted a cigarette being flicked.
> 
> Ever hear a bunch of CO2 bottles pop their burst disc? Damn new guys


Coca Cola Bottling Company had a small fire in their Butterworth Street facility while we were painting the building. Several hundred vented. Thankfully. And dozens succumbed to CO2 poisoning. 

Ever see an acetylene tank go through cinder block walls ans a steel roof to embed in your high school parking lot?


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 11, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Coca Cola Bottling Company had a small fire in their Butterworth Street facility while we were painting the building. Several hundred vented. Thankfully. And dozens succumbed to CO2 poisoning.
> 
> Ever see an acetylene tank go through cinder block walls ans a steel roof to embed in your high school parking lot?


Yes that's called asphyxiation. Still different. And yes I've definitely seen videos while in school of big problems.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yes that's called asphyxiation. Still different. And yes I've definitely seen videos while in school of big problems.


Watched the tank get knocked over. The valve stem snapping and the torpedo go through the walls and the ceiling of the classroom next to hot metals shop. 

And microscopic dust from grain ignited at NARCO. Instant expansion causing catastrophic damage.


----------



## lokie (Mar 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Exploding from pressure and combustion are different. You posted a cigarette being flicked.
> 
> Ever hear a bunch of CO2 bottles pop their burst disc? Damn new guys


One leads to the other.

Industrial accidents often start with "OOPS".


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 11, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I wrapped up my first week of the new job! It was so intense, so overwhelming , so confusing and challenging . Like total sensory overload. But I really enjoyed it. The people are fantastic. Random acts of kindness that blew my mind and so welcoming and friendly.


Seems like it's never the job that I had problems with , it's all the assholes that are included. The people are the "work" , quite often. Good for you dude, that congenial atmosphere makes all the difference in the world.....you can have a blast at work with the right people. Hope you haven't lost your taste for the arts ! I've been playing in snow a lot....great medium. Congrats on landing in good place !


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 11, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Seems like it's never the job that I had problems with , it's all the assholes that are included. The people are the "work" , quite often. Good for you dude, that congenial atmosphere makes all the difference in the world.....you can have a blast at work with the right people. Hope you haven't lost your taste for the arts ! I've been playing in snow a lot....great medium. Congrats on landing in good place !


Lol. Nosferatu in the front and penis head with women body in back . Very twisted. Nice work! 
i made it through week 2 with little to no training. If I wasn’t laughing I would be crying. The person that I was gonna be working with quit and now I have to take call 24/7 for the foreseeable future. Thankfully they don’t call very often so it’s easy money. It’s a dream job ( pun intended) just 2 years to go and counting !! Lol. The place is so dysfunctional but it is super clean. People are nice and the doctors are even nicer! Once I get settled I plan on doing more art , just still working on organizing and getting my grow growing . Have a nice weekend and keep up the cool art. Cheers!


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 11, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol. Nosferatu in the front and penis head with women body in back . Very twisted. Nice work!
> i made it through week 2 with little to no training. If I wasn’t laughing I would be crying. The person that I was gonna be working with quit and now I have to take call 24/7 for the foreseeable future. Thankfully they don’t call very often so it’s easy money. It’s a dream job ( pun intended) just 2 years to go and counting !! Lol. The place is so dysfunctional but it is super clean. People are nice and the doctors are even nicer! Once I get settled I plan on doing more art , just still working on organizing and getting my grow growing . Have a nice weekend and keep up the cool art. Cheers!


Priorities dude ! Get growing.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 12, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Priorities *dudette* ! Get growing.


FIFY


----------



## ANC (Mar 12, 2022)

Grouted the tiles in the bathroom and got on the roof to paint the barge boards, also replaced a piece that has been missing for 20 years, complete with the proper plastic bit that goes between pieces. 
Now I can paint the outside of the house without worrying about dripping white paint over everything.

I am wasted after that but is my first physical work after the covid. Of course, it is a 100-mile trip every time I go work on the house.


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 12, 2022)

[QUOTE="GreatwhiteNorth, post: 16850629, member: 

Semantics .........we old facts gotta get with it......." dude " is now officially unisex.
FIFY .


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 12, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> [QUOTE="GreatwhiteNorth, post: 16850629, member:
> 
> Semantics .........we old facts gotta get with it......." dude " is now officially unisex.
> FIFY .


You win - the "Old dude" prize even though we are very close to the same age.
+ rep my friend.


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Mar 12, 2022)

Transplated 10 Seedlings in solo cups into 1gallon pots. Watered my flower side Week 9.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 13, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I couldn't wait for an eF150 any longer, I bought a Prius today and parked the old F250. No more $175 fill-ups. 50mpg here I come...
> View attachment 5099439


Weirdest looking Tesla I've ever seen!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 13, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Weirdest looking Tesla I've ever seen!


when Elon moved to Texas I knew he had lost his mind. I'm on the fence about Tesla right now. I still have a Cybertruck reservation but would seriously consider a Ford eF150 at this point. But in the mean time i had to do something about driving that V10 F250. I got a real surprise today when I realized that the trip down from the farm in the hills to my home in the valley was almost free because it's all down hill and the Prius got 99mpg on the way home. Was getting 30mpg climbing the hills this morning. We'll see how things look in the future. Besides the Prius is 1/2 electric, and i have to ease into these things, so far so good.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 13, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Big storm coming so I ran to the store for milk. My how times have changed...Maybe 3 people in the store, out of about 100, with masks on, and I was one of them.
> 
> A little too soon for me.


I like wearing a mask because I'm missing some teeth and wearing my partial is more annoying


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 14, 2022)

Big gala event at Stoned Gardener's........" A Very Merry Unbirthday " party for my daughter. She's the kindest , wittyest, creative creature I know. It was an " Alice In
Wonderland / rabbit hole " plunge with a tea party ! She's a bonsai fanatic ( even weed ) .


----------



## manfredo (Mar 14, 2022)

Awesome!! I too wish her a Happy Unbirthday!! Sounds like a blast.


----------



## raratt (Mar 14, 2022)

Picked up my new tiller, now to find a couple strong backs to get it out before it rains tonight.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> Picked up my new tiller, now to find a couple strong backs to get it out before it rains tonight.


Wheelie that fucker out of there


----------



## raratt (Mar 14, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Wheelie that fucker out of there


It isn't a riding tiller, and it had no wheels on it. It's in the garage waiting to be put together the rest of the way.


----------



## 420God (Mar 15, 2022)

Finished the first part of EMT so I am officially an Emergency Medical Responder. I start part 2 tomorrow to become a Technician. My grade ain't bad but not great either. That'll happen when you smoke your memory away.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Mar 15, 2022)

420God said:


> Finished the first part of EMT so I am officially an Emergency Medical Responder. I start part 2 tomorrow to become a Technician. My grade ain't bad but not great either. That'll happen when you smoke your memory away.
> View attachment 5102101


you cant give me ketamine? Lame. Nah. Congrats bro you worked for it. Rescept


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2022)

420God said:


> Finished the first part of EMT so I am officially an Emergency Medical Responder. I start part 2 tomorrow to become a Technician. My grade ain't bad but not great either. That'll happen when you smoke your memory away.
> View attachment 5102101


No one asks your grades, unless it's for more schooling. That's a good grade.


----------



## 420God (Mar 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> No one asks your grades, unless it's for more schooling. That's a good grade.


True. It's pretty much a pass/fail class but I like to challenge myself. One of the girls in class failed by 0.08% and she had a bit of a mental breakdown. I felt bad for her but it was entertaining to watch.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2022)

420God said:


> True. It's pretty much a pass/fail class but I like to challenge myself. One of the girls in class failed by 0.08% and she had a bit of a mental breakdown. I felt bad for her but it was entertaining to watch.


----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2022)

Unfortunately I assumed that the tiller would be adjustable for the till depth, however it isn't. Looks like they get free assembly because I'm not taking it back apart to return it.


----------



## neosapien (Mar 15, 2022)

420God said:


> Finished the first part of EMT so I am officially an Emergency Medical Responder. I start part 2 tomorrow to become a Technician. My grade ain't bad but not great either. That'll happen when you smoke your memory away.
> View attachment 5102101


It'z ten percent luck, one hundred percent skill, Fifteen percent concentrated power of will, Five percent pleasure, fifty percent pain, And a hundred eighty percent if my math is correct reason to remember the name) God, bitch.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2022)

neosapien said:


> It'z ten percent luck, one hundred percent skill, Fifteen percent concentrated power of will, Five percent pleasure, fifty percent pain, And a hundred eighty percent if my math is correct reason to remember the name) God, bitch.







@420God can you dance to that? I remember those moves 
Just not associated with rap LOL


----------



## raratt (Mar 15, 2022)

I accomplished not getting a speeding ticket. 69 in a 55  oops. Guess someone complained to the county supervisor who complained to the base commander, who called the CHP. I has sirs rolling off my tongue like commas. That could have been expensive.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 15, 2022)

raratt said:


> I accomplished not getting a speeding ticket. 69 in a 55  oops. Guess someone complained to the county supervisor who complained to the base commander, who called the CHP. I has sirs rolling off my tongue like commas. That could have been expensive.


bad raratt!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 15, 2022)

raratt said:


> Unfortunately I assumed that the tiller would be adjustable for the till depth, however it isn't. Looks like they get free assembly because I'm not taking it back apart to return it.


I used to have a nice little Troy Built. I gave custody to the ex-husband.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 15, 2022)

420God said:


> Finished the first part of EMT so I am officially an Emergency Medical Responder. I start part 2 tomorrow to become a Technician. My grade ain't bad but not great either. That'll happen when you smoke your memory away.
> View attachment 5102101


That would get you with distinction on your diploma from UofT. Good job.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I used to have a nice little Troy Built. I gave custody to the ex-husband.


"TroyBilt"


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> "TroyBilt"


I ceded custody to the ex, no reason for me to learn how to spell its' name.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I ceded custody to the ex, no reason for me to learn how to spell its' name.


It's like the only thing I know about tillers


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> It's like the only thing I know about tillers


I can promise you I know less ;D


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I can promise you I know less ;D


The only time I ever used one it beat me up some, but not as bad as the trencher I rented when I replaced the water service line

That was ~3 months after I had the dissected aorta- my wife was fit to be tied


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 16, 2022)

I didn't call anybody today, no one called me, and I got no mail


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> The only time I ever used one it beat me up some, but not as bad as the trencher I rented when I replaced the water service line
> 
> That was ~3 months after I had the dissected aorta- my wife was fit to be tied


With a new Dacron or Gore-Tex graft you should have been better than new, was it your ascending or descending?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> With a new Dacron or Gore-Tex graft you should have been better than new, was it your ascending or descending?


Thoracic


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 17, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> It's like the only thing I know about tillers


Left is port right is starboard


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Thoracic


Did they use bypass?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Did they use bypass?


I'm not sure what that means, I got a dacron graft is all I know

my insurance paid $233k


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 17, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Left is port right is starboard


I'm in this picture


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 17, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I'm in this picture
> View attachment 5103320


Juergen Schmalacker had a Morris Minor that we drove all over Oahu- we called it the "spliffmobile"

I had a '75 Yamaha DT400


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I'm not sure what that means, I got a dacron graft is all I know
> 
> my insurance paid $233k


Depending on the exact location of your thoracic aneurysm it implies if you needed a heart lung machine for cardiac bypass. I was curious about your experience if you had been bypassed.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Depending on the exact location of your thoracic aneurysm it implies if you needed a heart lung machine for cardiac bypass. I was curious about your experience if you had been bypassed.


Oh in that case I'm pretty sure I was as they had to chill me and stop my heart


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Oh in that case I'm pretty sure I was as they had to chill me and stop my heart


Then you had an ascending aneurysm. Did you notice anything different in your thought process/thoughts after you came off bypass?

We used bypass for giant intracranial aneurysms and giant intracranial arteriovenous malformations. There were always some nerves when anesthesia gave the cardioplegia and started the clock.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 17, 2022)

Had to sack the stemwall of the hotub pad today. I should be enjoying my new hottub in about 2 weeks. Pouring the slab tuesday.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Had to sack the stemwall of the hotub pad today. I should be enjoying my new hottub in about 2 weeks. Pouring the slab tuesday.View attachment 5103541


I have a tile repair booked on mine for first week of April. I'll be glad when they get the rim of loose tiles fixed.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I have a tile repair booked on mine for first week of April. I'll be glad when they get the rim of loose tiles fixed.


For about 2 weeks i had plywood on the top of mine in paradise. I had just bought a new cover didn’t want to fuck it up while i was doing the 500sqft paver patio around it so had plywood ontop. Great place for tools.
The night before the fire i JUST swept in the sand. Moved over the gazebo i had built and anchored it down.
The next morning before gardening, around 4am, i was in it going oh yeah. Fuck yeah.
Gradened. Was playing ps4 red dead. Was wondering why it just got light out and was getting dark again. Went outside the rest is history. Lol


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> For about 2 weeks i had plywood on the top of mine in paradise. I had just bought a new cover didn’t want to fuck it up while i was doing the 500sqft paver patio around it so had plywood ontop. Great place for tools.
> The night before the fire i JUST swept in the sand. Moved over the gazebo i had built and anchored it down.
> The next morning before gardening, around 4am, i was in it going oh yeah. Fuck yeah.
> Gradened. Was playing ps4 red dead. Was wondering why it just got light out and was getting dark again. Went outside the rest is history. Lol


That sucks!


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 17, 2022)

I deserve a hottub again been a very long time coming.
The very first toilet will be hooked up in a week too.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 17, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Had to sack the stemwall of the hotub pad today. I should be enjoying my new hottub in about 2 weeks. Pouring the slab tuesday.View attachment 5103541


Sweet. Actually got that same hammer sitting right here, lol.

My hot tub is turned off right now. I miss it.

My dad was a Rep for Spa companies when I was growing up, so we always had one.

And technically, at least in the original terms a Hot Tub was made out of wood. But the term has become interchangeable due to us messed up Americans, lol. Most people don't even know this pointless fact, . Sorry the nerd in me came out, 






Spa, Hot Tub or Jacuzzi - What's the Difference?


What should you call that big container of hot water that sits on the back deck? Is it a Spa, a Hot Tub or a Jacuzzi?




lesliespool.com


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I deserve a hottub again been a very long time coming.
> The very first toilet will be hooked up in a week too.


I love mine. When I sit on the bench the water touches my chin. I wanted a very deep spa. It's great.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 17, 2022)

Just looked back on pics on the phone.
This was a couple/few days before the fire


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Just looked back on pics on the phone.
> This was a couple/few days before the fire
> View attachment 5103554View attachment 5103555


You do lovely work Aero


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> You do lovely work Aero



The rest of the house i just stuccoed btw. The back was the last to do.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 17, 2022)

You can kind of see where the hottub was in this pic if you look at the carport on the left

^still got that trailer btw


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 17, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> You can kind of see where the hottub was in this pic if you look at the carport on the left
> View attachment 5103565
> ^still got that trailer btw


Damn. Were you a victim of the CA fires last year? That smoke was all the way over here in CO.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 17, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Damn. Were you a victim of the CA fires last year? That smoke was all the way over here in CO.


The Camp fire Nov 8 2018


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 17, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> The Camp fire Nov 8 2018


That sucks man. I've had fires pretty close here too. Once we took a bunch of our stuff to a friends since we were in semi-evac mode. There were cops not allowing anyone around if they didn't live here. Scary shit.


----------



## raratt (Mar 17, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Had to sack the stemwall of the hotub pad today. I should be enjoying my new hottub in about 2 weeks. Pouring the slab tuesday.View attachment 5103541


What's the pier for?


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> What's the pier for?


Raised hottub pad. You wouldn’t want to pour 3.5 yds of concrete. So i formed up and sacked the stemwalls today. A couple days i’ll strip the inside form boards. Fill in the rest with pea gravel, put some rebar in and then pour the 4” slab.


----------



## raratt (Mar 17, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Raised hottub pad. You wouldn’t want to pour 3.5 yds of concrete. So i formed up and sacked the stemwalls today. A couple days i’ll strip the inside form boards. Fill in the rest with pea gravel, put some rebar in and then pour the 4” slab.


I didn't understand why there was only one, that I could see.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 17, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> That sucks man. I've had fires pretty close here too. Once we took a bunch of our stuff to a friends since we were in semi-evac mode. There were cops not allowing anyone around if they didn't live here. Scary shit.


Yeah man. I had it pretty easy. I lived. But all of us who evacuated that fire have some fucked up stories. Was all bad. If you’ve seen any documentaries about it, we all went through that. You finally get out and you are so happy to be alive.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> What's the pier for?


Oh!!!!!!!!
That’s for the deck. I’ll describe it to you when i see you next


----------



## go go kid (Mar 17, 2022)

shit, i thaught we were liucky with 90 mph winds nearly destroying our big barn, but shit, you were so lucky man. glad your ok


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I love mine. When I sit on the bench the water touches my chin. I wanted a very deep spa. It's great.


Oh hey.
Hottubs are so hard to get right now i’ve been on a list. My last hottub was a sundance model would cost 20k to replace. You can’t even get it if you wanted within a year.
The hottub i got coming is 40-1/2” tall. Sundance dont even got hotubs that tall.  my tub will stick up out of the deck exactly 15” which is supposedly perfect to put your butt cheek onto while getting out.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh hey.
> Hottubs are so hard to get right now i’ve been on a list. My last hottub was a sundance model would cost 20k to replace. You can’t even get it if you wanted within a year.
> The hottub i got coming is 40-1/2” tall. Sundance dont even got hotubs that tall.  my tub will stick up out of the deck exactly 15”.


Mines a gunite spa attached to my pool. So it's forever LOL


----------



## raratt (Mar 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I love mine. When I sit on the bench the water touches my chin. I wanted a very deep spa. It's great.


It doesn't need to be that deep for you to be able to do that does it?


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 17, 2022)

@curious2garden
This is the inside of my new hotub i got. Different color though and i got the 60 jet that one is only a 40jet


----------



## raratt (Mar 17, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> @curious2garden
> This is the inside of my new hotub i got. Different color though and i got the 60 jet that one is only a 40jet
> View attachment 5103569


Your back is going to love you for it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 17, 2022)

My last hottub had a bad ass sound system in it. This time, i got some god damn speakers above it in the ceiling.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I used to have a nice little Troy Built. I gave custody to the ex-husband.


That's what we had too, and it was nice...But I don't know as that was adjustable either. It was my parents, so we are going back in time...


----------



## raratt (Mar 17, 2022)

Now that I actually put the tiller all together it actually does adjust for depth.  I blame it on being a blonde I guess.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Then you had an ascending aneurysm. Did you notice anything different in your thought process/thoughts after you came off bypass?
> 
> We used bypass for giant intracranial aneurysms and giant intracranial arteriovenous malformations. There were always some nerves when anesthesia gave the cardioplegia and started the clock.


I remember the doctor looking down at me on the gurney and saying I had a dissected aorta and they needed to operate right away, then my wife looking down and saying I was gonna be okay and thinking "jeez I hope this isn't the last time I see her"

then I woke up in a hospital bed with wires coming out of 4 holes in my belly and a couple of hoses coming out of my groin


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I remember the doctor looking down at me on the gurney and saying I had a dissected aorta and they needed to operate right away, then my wife looking down and saying I was gonna be okay and thinking "jeez I hope this isn't the last time I see her"
> 
> then I woke up in a hospital bed with wires coming out of 4 holes in my belly and a couple of hoses coming out of my groin


In the next year after surgery no change in thought process or thinking?


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 17, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> The rest of the house i just stuccoed btw. The back was the last to do.


Pics?


----------



## manfredo (Mar 17, 2022)

Supposed to be 70 here tomorrow...I dragged the e-bike out of the basement and I might just get a ride in...I was going to put new tires on it over the winter, but I did nothing.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> In the next year after surgery no change in thought process or thinking?


Not that I'm aware of

My brain works pretty good when I'm not actively wrecking it


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Supposed to be 70 here tomorrow...


Happy Birthday in advance


----------



## Bareback (Mar 18, 2022)

It’s been another busy week for me. With nice weather and strong storms on every other day. I don’t know to conduct myself with a little extra sunlight in the evenings so I’ve been over doing it and now I’m in all kinds of pain from work and play. But it’s all good I can rest when I’m dead lol. I hope everyone is having a great day and looking forward to a great weekend. 

I picked up T-bone steaks at windixie a couple weeks ago for 3.99$ a pound…. sorry ass pieces of meat…. toughest damn crap I’ve ever had. And some of the guys from work are saying that they are getting tough meats from other stores, are y’all experiencing this shit too?


----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2022)

Bareback said:


> I picked up T-bone steaks at windixie a couple weeks ago for 3.99$ a pound…. sorry ass pieces of meat…. toughest damn crap I’ve ever had. And some of the guys from work are saying that they are getting tough meats from other stores, are y’all experiencing this shit too?


No, but I pay a lot more than that for it.


----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2022)

Ordered a new cell phone, nothing special, hello moto. Mine is obsolete shortly.


----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2022)

Got the tiller put out back and put oil and gas in it and got it started. Didn't really even need the choke, it fired right up. Got one of the motorcycles moved out of the garage into the other garage and moved the boxes of flooring I have in order to have room for the cabinet delivery next month.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> No, but I pay a lot more than that for it.


I’ve been paying 12.99-18.99 for ribeye and NY strip and it’s all been really good meat but it didn’t come from the big name chain stores. I get all my stuff from a local family owned store or from the meat lab at the university I work at ( it pays to work at a cow college… sometimes ) .


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 18, 2022)

Bareback said:


> I’ve been paying 12.99-18.99 for ribeye and NY strip and it’s all been really good meat but it didn’t come from the big name chain stores. I get all my stuff from a local family owned store or from the meat lab at the university I work at ( it pays to work at a cow college… sometimes ) .


I could say something about that LOL. Anyway my family were dairy farmers and they always ran some special cows of their own @420God had/has those cows. They were amazing. Today we miss so much nuance.

Anyway I'm really loaded and it's 'Fryday' so I'm going to go finish my run now, but I'm glad to see you posting again. I've missed you


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 18, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Supposed to be 70 here tomorrow...I dragged the e-bike out of the basement and I might just get a ride in...I was going to put new tires on it over the winter, but I did nothing.
> 
> View attachment 5103611


My e-bike is red LOL I keep looking at it LOL


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 19, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Supposed to be 70 here tomorrow...I dragged the e-bike out of the basement and I might just get a ride in...I was going to put new tires on it over the winter, but I did nothing.
> 
> View attachment 5103611


Hey, the hard parts done.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 19, 2022)

Breaking in the new grill


----------



## raratt (Mar 19, 2022)

Used the new tiller on one of the veggie gardens. Weeds were horrible this winter, had to use the weed eater first. It has a sticker on it that says it is gear drive, but if you push it too hard a belt squeals. I'll figure out what that is. Needs raked to get the roots out and chunks of weeds, doing it tomorrow though. I'm sure I'll have a bunch of the seeds from the weeds sprouting this summer, going to take awhile to knock them down.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 19, 2022)

Been looking for a specific river/trout boat set up for over a year now. She fell into my lap yesterday, exactly what I was looking for. 21' x 5' welded aluminum w/ a 60/40 Merc & state of the art gps guided trolling motor + all the necessary goodies.





This girl is big enough to square dance in!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 19, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Breaking in the new grillView attachment 5104464View attachment 5104465


I've spoiled myself. And now I really only like the Hebrew National dogs. Even Nathan's aren't the same, .


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 19, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I've spoiled myself. And now I really only like the Hebrew National dogs. Even Nathan's aren't the same, .


A tube steak connoisseur.....good choice.....all that fat , like marbling in steak, is what makes them so tasty !


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 19, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Been looking for a specific river/trout boat set up for over a year now. She fell into my lap yesterday, exactly what I was looking for. 21' x 5' welded aluminum w/ a 60/40 Merc & state of the art gps guided trolling motor + all the necessary goodies.
> 
> View attachment 5104494
> View attachment 5104495
> ...


A beauty.....that times coming.....sweet fishing boat and engine ( and trailer ). Enjoy !


----------



## HydoDan (Mar 19, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Been looking for a specific river/trout boat set up for over a year now. She fell into my lap yesterday, exactly what I was looking for. 21' x 5' welded aluminum w/ a 60/40 Merc & state of the art gps guided trolling motor + all the necessary goodies.
> 
> View attachment 5104494
> View attachment 5104495
> ...


Looks like that will work just fine! As stable as they get. Congrats!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 19, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> A beauty.....that times coming.....sweet fishing boat and engine ( and trailer ). Enjoy !





HydoDan said:


> Looks like that will work just fine! As stable as they get. Congrats!


This style of boat doesn't get much better (for big/fast river fishing) as the width even allows pretty big dudes (Myself included) to move around without worrying about instability.
And she's SEXY as hell!!


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 19, 2022)

Been pruning trees and shurbs most of the day and burning....shit-tons......also went on a beautiful , long-distance kayak trek....skimmed along shore line avoiding ice flows....lake is like a giant slush-puppy....if ya get stuck in that shit , ya better have some good arms and a strong back. Took a couple pics of lake (and a pretty seawall a friend of mine put in ) . Serenity up-the-arse.


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 19, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> This style of boat doesn't get much better (for big/fast river fishing) as the width even allows pretty big dudes (Myself included) to move around without worrying about instability.
> And she's SEXY as hell!!


She is sexy !


----------



## manfredo (Mar 19, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Been looking for a specific river/trout boat set up for over a year now. She fell into my lap yesterday, exactly what I was looking for. 21' x 5' welded aluminum w/ a 60/40 Merc & state of the art gps guided trolling motor + all the necessary goodies.
> 
> View attachment 5104494
> View attachment 5104495
> ...


That is a beauty!! Congratulations! Someone is going to have some fun this summer!!!


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 19, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Breaking in the new grillView attachment 5104464View attachment 5104465


Sweet grill....hope those wieners are " National Hebrew " . I love a good dog , just not the ones made from assholes and eyeballs !


----------



## manfredo (Mar 19, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Sweet grill....hope those wieners are " National Hebrew " . I love a good dog , just not the ones made from assholes and eyeballs !


Unfortunately these were "assholes and eyeballs", Oscar Myer, and one of them was a Johnsonville Better Cheddar dog.

Back when I was a young buck I drove past an Oscar Myer plant in Texas....You could smell the stench way before you saw the sign, and I did not eat anything Oscar Myer for at least a decade...probably 2 decades. They sucked me in with their new packaging and No preservatives...They are actually better than last years version.


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 19, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Unfortunately these were "assholes and eyeballs", Oscar Myer, and one of them was a Johnsonville Better Cheddar dog.
> 
> Back when I was a young buck I drove past an Oscar Myer plant in Texas....You could smell the stench way before you saw the sign, and I did not eat anything Oscar Myer for at least a decade...probably 2 decades. They sucked me in with their new packaging and No preservatives...They are actually better than last years version.


Hell , I ate those most my life........if I'm hungry, I'm not fussy !


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 19, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Unfortunately these were "assholes and eyeballs", Oscar Myer, and one of them was a Johnsonville Better Cheddar dog.
> 
> Back when I was a young buck I drove past an Oscar Myer plant in Texas....You could smell the stench way before you saw the sign, and I did not eat anything Oscar Myer for at least a decade...probably 2 decades. They sucked me in with their new packaging and No preservatives...They are actually better than last years version.


I can see the assholes and lips from here, lol. JK man. But I seriously can tell the difference. The cheddar dog would be my first choice. 2nd from front wiener,


----------



## HydoDan (Mar 19, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> This style of boat doesn't get much better (for big/fast river fishing) as the width even allows pretty big dudes (Myself included) to move around without worrying about instability.
> And she's SEXY as hell!!


Enjoy it while you can. Our fish runs are so low the rivers are now closed, even when they're open, boats are for transportation only. And no motors allowed!! Sold my last boat couple weeks ago. I'm done! But I still fish in my mind.
Need some fishin gear?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 19, 2022)

HydoDan said:


> Enjoy it while you can. Our fish runs are so low the rivers are now closed, even when they're open, boats are for transportation only. And no motors allowed!! Sold my last boat couple weeks ago. I'm done! But I still fish in my mind.
> Need some fishin gear?


Sorry to hear that - they stock Rainbows year around & the Browns and Cutt's reproduce naturally. Some monster fish come out of this river.

NMP


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Mar 19, 2022)

HydoDan said:


> Enjoy it while you can. Our fish runs are so low the rivers are now closed, even when they're open, boats are for transportation only. And no motors allowed!! Sold my last boat couple weeks ago. I'm done! But I still fish in my mind.
> Need some fishin gear?


yes. Any antique frog lures. Daredevils and ruby eyes?


----------



## HydoDan (Mar 19, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Sorry to hear that - they stock Rainbows year around & the Browns and Cutt's reproduce naturally. Some monster fish come out of this river.
> 
> NMP
> View attachment 5104620


That's, a nice fish! Glad to see good fish management somewhere.
I shouldn't bitch, I had world class fishing most of my life. It's just sad!


.The Outdoorsman. said:


> yes. Any antique frog lures. Daredevils and ruby eyes?


No antique frogs, I think I may have some hammered brass, silver and red/white daredevils.
Not familiar with ruby eyes. I've got a lot of spinner making material. Saltwater, salmon, trout, steelhead gear etc.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 20, 2022)

I got my flower room organized, lights changed, and flipped to flower today. Hopefully tomorrow I can get the Blumats hooked up.

Then there's transplanting and cloning to be done. And I need to get some tomatoes started soon too!! It is definitely never ending! I have a tray of buds sitting here that need to be cut off the stems. Fortunately I should have time for the girls this week.


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 20, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I got my flower room organized, lights changed, and flipped to flower today. Hopefully tomorrow I can get the Blumats hooked up.
> 
> Then there's transplanting and cloning to be done. And I need to get some tomatoes started soon too!! It is definitely never ending! I have a tray of buds sitting here that need to be cut off the stems. Fortunately I should have time for the girls this week.


You love it !


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 20, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I got my flower room organized, lights changed, and flipped to flower today. Hopefully tomorrow I can get the Blumats hooked up.
> 
> Then there's transplanting and cloning to be done. And I need to get some tomatoes started soon too!! It is definitely never ending! I have a tray of buds sitting here that need to be cut off the stems. Fortunately I should have time for the girls this week.


Damn, I have some transplanting to do. I keep putting it off.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 21, 2022)

I've been throwing my clean clothes in the corner of my room a while. Today I started hanging them up and putting them in drawers. 

No more clothes on the floor now. I feel like a person instead of a troglodyte.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 21, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> I've been throwing my clean clothes in the corner of my room a while. Today I started hanging them up and putting them in drawers.
> 
> No more clothes on the floor now. I feel like a person instead of a troglodyte.


I'm shocked your mom let you use her computer!


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 21, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm shocked your mom let you use her computer!


Just for a minute. She's gotta use the phone soon!


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 21, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> I've been throwing my clean clothes in the corner of my room a while. Today I started hanging them up and putting them in drawers.
> 
> No more clothes on the floor now. I feel like a person instead of a troglodyte.


@curious2garden nailed it


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> @curious2garden nailed it


Spelling and usage is correct guys.
She/He could be a viable candidate.

Anything has to be better than Abe.


----------



## lokie (Mar 21, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Spelling and usage is correct guys.
> She/He could be a viable candidate.
> 
> Anything has to be better than Abe.


----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2022)

Trying to figure out my new phone. Had to chat with someone on Verizon to get it activated.  
I have refrained from throwing it so far.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 21, 2022)

raratt said:


> Trying to figure out my new phone. Had to chat with someone on Verizon to get it activated.
> I have refrained from throwing it so far.


I bit the corner of my tablet and growled a bit, they changed all my icons again.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 21, 2022)

raratt said:


> Trying to figure out my new phone. Had to chat with someone on Verizon to get it activated.
> I have refrained from throwing it so far.


Did you talk with @Jeffislovinlife ..........he's like a day ahead of you with new technology  




















I'm not much better lol


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 21, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I bit the corner of my tablet and growled a bit, they changed all my icons again.


Hub absolutely loves his new tablet.

Of course I got to set it up for him. I'm thinking I may replace my MacBook Pro with one. It's actually pretty nice. Did we all suddenly decide to get new electronics? It must be contagious.


----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Hub absolutely loves his new tablet.
> View attachment 5105618
> Did we all suddenly decide to get new electronics? It must be contagious.


My old phone was 3G, no choice but to upgrade.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you talk with @Jeffislovinlife ..........he's like a day ahead of you with new technology
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got it turned on thank you very much lol


----------



## DCcan (Mar 24, 2022)

Brr, another foggy day. Too many rocks to drag seaweed totes at the first, and tides still up at the second...oh well.


----------



## lokie (Mar 24, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Brr, another foggy day. Too many rocks to drag seaweed totes at the first, and tides still up at the second...oh well.
> 
> View attachment 5107345View attachment 5107347


Maybe not a stellar day in your schedule, but I do like the pics you post.

They are nice and definitely not something I see regularly.

Thanks for posting these views from outside of my small world.






* Inside Looking Out*






Lyrics
I'm sitting here lonely like a broken man
I serve my time doin' the best I can
Walls and bars they surround me
But, I don't want no sympathy

No baby, no baby
All I need is some tender lovin'
To keep me sane in this burning oven
And, when my time is up, you'll be my reefer
Life gets worse on God's green earth
Be my reefer, got to keep smokin' that thing
No, no, no, no, no, no
No, no, no, no, no, no, no

I said now baby, baby let me smoke it smoke it
Makes me feel good feel good, yes, I feel good ah
Yes, I feel alright (feel alright) yes, I feel alright (I feel alright)
Yes, I feel alright ah
Oh

Ice cold water is runnin' through my veins
They try and drag me back to work again
Pain and blisters on my mind and hands
I work all day making up Nickel bags

The oats they're feeding me are driving me wild
I feel unhappy like a new born child
Now, when my time is up, you wait and see
These walls and bars won't keep that stuff from me

No, no, baby
Won't keep that stuff from me
No, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no
No, no, no, no, no, no, no

I need you right now mama
I need you right now baby
Right by my side, honey
All night long

Make me feel alright
Yes, yes, yes

You better come on up and get down with me
I'll make you feel real good, just you wait and see

Make me feel alright yes, I feel alright
Yes, yes, yes, alright


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 24, 2022)

Raked out, weeded and beefef-up flower bed ( always have a few weed plants hiding in there).........had a weenie-roast........found a cool piece of wood in nearby gorge 
( gonna do something artsy with it ) .


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 24, 2022)

Finally back on the tile.
This is what i stuck before meeting you @raratt 
Was a son of a bitch because that linear drain but its all good

getting shit ready to start sticking the hall bath in the morning.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 24, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Finally back on the tile.
> This is what i stuck before meeting you @raratt
> Was a son of a bitch because that linear drain but its all good
> View attachment 5107439
> ...


Looking good bud


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Looking good bud


Thx bro!
Hopefully i can spend a whole week getting it done. I’ll be surprised if i can though. Got non stop other shit going on. But i’m at the stage where i can always fall back on the tile when i get a chance in between other shit. Like right now, little here little there to get it going. That first row takes a minute and then there’s the window and the niche and shelves that will slow me down


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 24, 2022)

Ok i give up today. This was the second cut. Fucked up the first. I’d rather troll
I’m gonna let sobber guy take over in the morning


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 24, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 5107560


You should be done soon. 

To keep you in shape, you can come put in one for me. 

Nice work!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 25, 2022)

i ripped open on my manager and my landlord today. i had to slam the fucking gauntlet down . they were trying to get over on me. oh no you dont , bitches.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 25, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i ripped open on my manager and my landlord today. i had to slam the fucking gauntlet down . they were trying to get over on me. oh no you dont , bitches.


Is this sexual? I can't tell...


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 25, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Sorry to hear that - they stock Rainbows year around & the Browns and Cutt's reproduce naturally. Some monster fish come out of this river.
> 
> NMP
> View attachment 5104620


Holy shit. Is that river close to the ocean? Looks like that monster has grown up in the salt water and came back to spawn. Just a guess. The mouth just makes me think it's been to the ocean and lived it up.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 25, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Is this sexual? I can't tell...


yes. Misogyny. these youngsters are barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> My old phone was 3G, no choice but to upgrade.


I had to do the same thing. My old Samsung S7 wasn't going to work so I was forced to upgrade. I couldn't see paying $700 for the latest model so I just got a cheap $99 phone. Well it was originally $249 but I got a deal for upgrading. A Samsung A13. I really only use my phone for calls, texts, and taking pictures so it's good enough for me. I do all of my web stuff on either a tablet, laptop, or desktop.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I had to do the same thing. My old Samsung S7 wasn't going to work so I was forced to upgrade. I couldn't see paying $700 for the latest model so I just got a cheap $99 phone. Well it was originally $249 but I got a deal for upgrading. A Samsung A13. I really only use my phone for calls, texts, and taking pictures so it's good enough for me. I do all of my web stuff on either a tablet, laptop, or desktop.


I bought an iPhone 13 Pro just to take pics of the grandbaby. I had to!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 25, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Holy shit. Is that river close to the ocean? Looks like that monster has grown up in the salt water and came back to spawn. Just a guess. The mouth just makes me think it's been to the ocean and lived it up.


Nope - not a chance that they come from salt - the river warms within 25 ish miles of the dam & they couldn't live through that.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 25, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Nope - not a chance that they come from salt - the river warms within 25 ish miles of the dam & they couldn't live through that.


Right on. The jaw just reminds me of steelhead and salmon.


----------



## go go kid (Mar 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Hub absolutely loves his new tablet.
> View attachment 5105618
> Of course I got to set it up for him. I'm thinking I may replace my MacBook Pro with one. It's actually pretty nice. Did we all suddenly decide to get new electronics? It must be contagious.


looks that way, i just got my brothers old set up, he works for sony, hes a high up programer for the playstation games and anything else you can program. it blows my mind what he can do. if only i didn't have aspergers syndrome, i wonder what i may acomplish, all this info in my head and no way to access it


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2022)

go go kid said:


> looks that way, i just got my brothers old set up, he works for sony, hes a high up programer for the playstation games and anything else you can program. it blows my mind what he can do. if only i didn't have aspergers syndrome, i wonder what i may acomplish, all this info in my head and no way to access it


I've seen people with Aspergers excel at Math. You should give it a try. The basis of all programming is math.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I bought an iPhone 13 Pro just to take pics of the grandbaby. I had to!


That's a much nicer phone than mine for sure.

When I bought my S7 years ago it was the latest Samsung phone. But after using it for so long I realize I don't need the latest. If I wasn't forced to get a new phone I'd keep using it. I don't play games, watch movies, listen to music, or do anything on it other than basic phone functions. I did use the paypal app to accept payments, a bitcoin wallet, and a few other things but those will all run fine on the cheap phone I got. It has a 50 mp main camera but we'll see how good that is. I have a DLSR for taking serious pictures anyway.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 25, 2022)

xtsho said:


> That's a much nicer phone than mine for sure.
> 
> When I bought my S7 years ago it was the latest Samsung phone. But after using it for so long I realize I don't need the latest. If I wasn't forced to get a new phone I'd keep using it. I don't play games, watch movies, listen to music, or do anything on it other than basic phone functions. I did use the paypal app to accept payments, a bitcoin wallet, and a few other things but those will all run fine on the cheap phone I got. It has a 50 mp main camera but we'll see how good that is. I have a DLSR for taking serious pictures anyway.


I bought a used S7 a few years ago, and love it. It's all I need. I'm not a fan of Apple at all.


----------



## Skopes120 (Mar 25, 2022)

12’ diameter rebar cage 345,000 lbs


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 25, 2022)

Skopes120 said:


> 12’ diameter rebar cage 345,000 lbs


How much does one cost? I'm attempting to ship a newly discovered living T-rex from a remote tropical island, and your product is just what I was looking for...


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Mar 26, 2022)

1. Cleaned-out the wood heater & flue in prep. for winter. Tick
2. Cleaned the gutters & flushed-out the charged rainwater system. Tick
3. Cleaned & flushed-out the drain system from the shed, laundry sink & shower. Tick
4. Took a few clones.....

Tick.

Tomorrow is house-building stuff.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 26, 2022)

xtsho said:


> That's a much nicer phone than mine for sure.
> 
> When I bought my S7 years ago it was the latest Samsung phone. But after using it for so long I realize I don't need the latest. If I wasn't forced to get a new phone I'd keep using it. I don't play games, watch movies, listen to music, or do anything on it other than basic phone functions. I did use the paypal app to accept payments, a bitcoin wallet, and a few other things but those will all run fine on the cheap phone I got. It has a 50 mp main camera but we'll see how good that is. I have a DLSR for taking serious pictures anyway.


I used my iPhone 6 forever. I finally had to upgrade, no other choice. But I love the new camera. I got some terrific pictures of the grandbaby at Disneyland. The phone's camera was worth every penny and it works as a phone too, score!


----------



## raratt (Mar 26, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I used my iPhone 6 forever. I finally had to upgrade, no other choice. But I love the new camera. I got some terrific pictures of the grandbaby at Disneyland. The phone's camera was worth every penny and it works as a phone too, score!


I am no longer a text virgin. Found out if you press the send arrow too long it will try to schedule the text to be sent at another time. I don't know why that would be used...?


----------



## neosapien (Mar 26, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Hub absolutely loves his new tablet.
> View attachment 5105618
> Of course I got to set it up for him. I'm thinking I may replace my MacBook Pro with one. It's actually pretty nice. *Did we all suddenly decide to get new electronics? *It must be contagious.


Apparently we did lol. I just got my wife the 13 pro max. The camera is indeed really really nice. As much as I hate Apple and hate to admit it. She had a 7 plus before this, so she was good with the patience and deserved it. I upgraded to but went from an S7 to a used S10e I got on Amazon for $120. The 13 stung too much lol.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 26, 2022)

Playing with a new wick prototype that sinks into a bed of wax and never needs trimming.


----------



## lokie (Mar 26, 2022)

raratt said:


> I am no longer a text virgin. Found out if you press the send arrow too long it will try to schedule the text to be sent at another time. I don't know why that would be used...?


Time stamp.

"Text me when the job is done" 
Finish the job at 2:00. Send text to be delivered at 6:00. Go F'off for 4 hours.


edit to add:

Send a text 20 min in advance that you are leaving home now. get to destination 20 min early to see who exits the building before and
after the text is delivered.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 26, 2022)

lokie said:


> Time stamp.
> 
> "Text me when the job is done"
> Finish the job at 2:00. Send text to be delivered at 6:00. Go F'off for 4 hours.
> ...


^^^ voice of experience


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 26, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Apparently we did lol. I just got my wife the 13 pro max. The camera is indeed really really nice. As much as I hate Apple and hate to admit it. She had a 7 plus before this, so she was good with the patience and deserved it. I upgraded to but went from an S7 to a used S10e I got on Amazon for $120. The 13 stung too much lol.


Yes the iPhones are pricey bits. But they do everything I want and I hang onto them for years, usually. Oh well justification is over.


----------



## lokie (Mar 26, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> ^^^ voice of experience


----------



## neosapien (Mar 26, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Yes the iPhones are pricey bits. But they do everything I want and I hang onto them for years, usually. Oh well justification is over.


No, no, no , no. You and my wife are well worth the price tag. I however am not lol.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 26, 2022)

raratt said:


> I am no longer a text virgin. Found out if you press the send arrow too long it will try to schedule the text to be sent at another time. I don't know why that would be used...?


Alibis


----------



## newgrow16 (Mar 26, 2022)

Another rattler story:

Down here in the inland empire we skipped winter, spring replaced winter and now its summer...

My wife informed me of a dead mouse in the garage, she said that it looked like it just keeled over, interesting. I removed the mouse and decided to store my skis properly, moving them from the garage floor. As I looked at the ski's, I noticed a light brown object underneath and around the ski's, a juvenal rattlesnake! Way too early for rattlesnake adventures. Guess who killed the mouse...

I swept the snake out of the garage and across the street..... and so it begins....


----------



## ANC (Mar 26, 2022)

So a few days ago I started going through the boxes of parts and watches my dad left when he passed.
I quickly realised that he knew what he was doing, I have a crap tonne of watches in front of me, maybe 100+
I found four Omega Seamasters one of them is like this one








Omega Seamaster Automatic Bumper 37mm Oversize 2493-7 STAYBRITE CAL 332 top | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Omega Seamaster Automatic Bumper 37mm Oversize 2493-7 STAYBRITE CAL 332 top at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com




Being offered for almost 3000 Euro.
What the actualfuc ?


----------



## rootforme (Mar 26, 2022)

Transplanted another 4' tall vegged DWC into coco soil mix.


----------



## raratt (Mar 26, 2022)

ANC said:


> So a few days ago I started going through the boxes of parts and watches my dad left when he passed.
> I quickly realised that he knew what he was doing, I have a crap tonne of watches in front of me, maybe 100+
> I found four Omega Seamasters one of them is like this one
> 
> ...


You gotta watch how those watch people spend their time...


----------



## ANC (Mar 26, 2022)

raratt said:


> You gotta watch how those watch people spend their time...


I'm a watch people .


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 26, 2022)

neosapien said:


> No, no, no , no. You and my wife are well worth the price tag. *I however am not lol*.


I beg to differ!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 26, 2022)

ANC said:


> I'm a watch people .


Invest in mirrors and cameras


----------



## Kgrim (Mar 26, 2022)

I went into the shop this morning, cut up a bunch of Uni-Strut, gathered bolts and fittings, in preparation for bud room modifications for the new light. Checked on clones, made sure the new timer is working correctly, and watered the plants. 
Now it's Time to enjoy the rest of my day


----------



## Skopes120 (Mar 26, 2022)

Marathon OG


----------



## raratt (Mar 26, 2022)

Leveled out the sunny garden and pulled out some of the dead weeds with the rake. Spread out Preen pre emergent herbicide, not really organic but it saves a buttload of work.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 26, 2022)

newgrow16 said:


> Another rattler story:
> 
> *Down here in the inland empire we skipped winter, spring replaced winter and now its summer...*
> 
> ...



Just moved to Illinois from Central Valley.
I can back you up on there is no Winter to speak about anymore. 

At first I was growing under a 1K HPS and it was cold in October. Then November, then December and then January.
Then it got warm by March. 

My little grow box in the back of my small trailer became unsafe to run HPS. That was before affordable LEDs worth the money.

Also the little ones are the most deadly.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Mar 26, 2022)

Well, since I am in the WDYDT thread.

House work. That's a good thing since I have been ill and had no energy to do it.
Dr. is on the right track since I am now on my feet doing things rather than having to rest.

My Advice is *do not get old* because it will kill you!


----------



## DCcan (Mar 27, 2022)

Industrial dyes mixed with polymers and silicon for leather treatment, sold by the barrel or cubic yard.
 This place sucks, this is the nice part.


----------



## DCcan (Mar 27, 2022)

This was a nice place to get stoned  
Those are supposed to be sea urchins, not someone's petrified oranges or moldy rolls, my first 2 guesses.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 30, 2022)

I’m getting ready to refurbish my grow room and I started checking around for supplies and damn….. I can’t find a phresh filter in stock anywhere, I did find one online but I don’t ever have things delivered to my house. I’m just wandering if y’all can recommend a filter that you’re using and feel like it’s of the same quality as the phresh. Room size is 8x8x7 and I usually use the 6”x24” filter. Years ago I used some cheaper filters but they didn’t do as good a job as the phresh.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2022)

Bareback said:


> I’m getting ready to refurbish my grow room and I started checking around for supplies and damn….. I can’t find a phresh filter in stock anywhere, I did find one online but I don’t ever have things delivered to my house. I’m just wandering if y’all can recommend a filter that you’re using and feel like it’s of the same quality as the phresh. Room size is 8x8x7 and I usually use the 6”x24” filter. Years ago I used some cheaper filters but they didn’t do as good a job as the phresh.


I'm still using a phresh filter based on your recommendation. Zero smell!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 30, 2022)

Bareback said:


> I’m getting ready to refurbish my grow room and I started checking around for supplies and damn….. I can’t find a phresh filter in stock anywhere, I did find one online but I don’t ever have things delivered to my house. I’m just wandering if y’all can recommend a filter that you’re using and feel like it’s of the same quality as the phresh. Room size is 8x8x7 and I usually use the 6”x24” filter. Years ago I used some cheaper filters but they didn’t do as good a job as the phresh.


i like all Infinity products. I use their inline fans as well. The fans come with a very nice wall
mount digital temp/humidy and fan control. very reasonably priced and amazon prime
delivery. good luck!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 30, 2022)

Bareback said:


> I’m getting ready to refurbish my grow room and I started checking around for supplies and damn….. I can’t find a phresh filter in stock anywhere, I did find one online but I don’t ever have things delivered to my house. I’m just wandering if y’all can recommend a filter that you’re using and feel like it’s of the same quality as the phresh. Room size is 8x8x7 and I usually use the 6”x24” filter. Years ago I used some cheaper filters but they didn’t do as good a job as the phresh.


My Phresh is still going strong. But I have an AC Infinity I'm very happy with.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 30, 2022)

Bareback said:


> I’m getting ready to refurbish my grow room and I started checking around for supplies and damn….. I can’t find a phresh filter in stock anywhere, I did find one online but I don’t ever have things delivered to my house. I’m just wandering if y’all can recommend a filter that you’re using and feel like it’s of the same quality as the phresh. Room size is 8x8x7 and I usually use the 6”x24” filter. Years ago I used some cheaper filters but they didn’t do as good a job as the phresh.


Yeah my goto is still a phresh filter. Haven’t tried the AC infinity yet so i can’t recommend that. Whatever you do don’t spring for the cheaper version of the phresh filter, Phat filter.
Phresh/phat used to be damn near the same back when they first hit the scene. Phat is now way cheaper in price and quality and they are almost always beat the fuck up when you open the box.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'm still using a phresh filter based on your recommendation. Zero smell!


I just called five stores and nobody has one on the shelf .


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i like all Infinity products. I use their inline fans as well. The fans come with a very nice wall
> mount digital temp/humidy and fan control. very reasonably priced and amazon prime
> delivery. good luck!
> View attachment 5110598


I’m probably going to get one of the 6”xl models if I don’t find the phresh I’m looking for. Thanks for the tip….. much appreciated . 


curious2garden said:


> My Phresh is still going strong. But I have an AC Infinity I'm very happy with.


Thanks for confirming on the ac filter…. I don’t what the hell the world is coming to when you can’t get a phresh filter lol.


----------



## Bareback (Mar 30, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah my goto is still a phresh filter. Haven’t tried the AC infinity yet so i can’t recommend that. Whatever you do don’t spring for the cheaper version of the phresh filter, Phat filter.
> Phresh/phat used to be damn near the same back when they first hit the scene. Phat is now way cheaper in price and quality and they are almost always beat the fuck up when you open the box.


Dude you know you’re going to pay for a phresh filter but it’s worth it. One of the stores closest to me has can filters but their high as shit too, and I don’t have experience with them.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 30, 2022)

Bareback said:


> Dude you know you’re going to pay for a phresh filter but it’s worth it. One of the stores closest to me has can filters but their high as shit too, and I don’t have experience with them.


Can is good. But usually more $$ and usually gonna be bigger/heavier


----------



## raratt (Mar 30, 2022)

Bareback said:


> I just called five stores and nobody has one on the shelf .
> 
> I’m probably going to get one of the 6”xl models if I don’t find the phresh I’m looking for. Thanks for the tip….. much appreciated .
> 
> Thanks for confirming on the ac filter…. I don’t what the hell the world is coming to when you can’t get a phresh filter lol.





https://www.amazon.com/Phresh-Filter-24-550-CFM/dp/B0032JULLY/ref=sr_1_3?crid=2DWY88QP7UDX&keywords=phresh+air+filter&qid=1648670965&sprefix=phresh+air+filter%2Caps%2C295&sr=8-3


----------



## DCcan (Mar 30, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> My Phresh is still going strong. But I have an AC Infinity I'm very happy with.


I got an 8"XL AC infinity filter, doing good, no issues.
AC Infinity has been designing some nice products lately, I like their IR heat pads also.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 30, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I got an 8"AC XL infinity filter, doing good, no issues.
> 
> I got an 8"XL AC infinity filter, doing good, no issues.
> AC Infinity has been designing some nice products lately, I like their IR heat pads also.


I have their fan and filter combo. I want another tent to put the sativa I'm planning on running and I've been eyeing their tents.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 30, 2022)

Never owned a filter.

I do have a few ac infinity fans that I really like. They make good stuff.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 30, 2022)

raratt said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Phresh-Filter-24-550-CFM/dp/B0032JULLY/ref=sr_1_3?crid=2DWY88QP7UDX&keywords=phresh+air+filter&qid=1648670965&sprefix=phresh+air+filter%2Caps%2C295&sr=8-3


he doesn't want it delivered.


----------



## lokie (Mar 30, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> My Phresh is still going strong. But I have an AC Infinity I'm very happy with.


I do not use a filter. 

Exhaust with 8" AC Infinity straight out via the fireplace chimney.


This is a simplistic view. 


Dimensions notwithstanding.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 30, 2022)

lokie said:


> I do not use a filter.
> 
> Exhaust with 8" AC Infinity straight out via the fireplace chimney.
> 
> ...


How tall is your fireplace?


----------



## lokie (Mar 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> How tall is your fireplace?


 Standard fireplace.


lokie said:


> Dimensions notwithstanding.


That fireplace pic from the web best suited my need while conveying the idea.


----------



## Lender420 (Mar 30, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Rollers for paper mills being refurnished and recoated, then stuck in a 60ft vacuum oven for curing.
> 
> View attachment 5094133
> View attachment 5094134


This is some serious stuff!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 30, 2022)

lokie said:


> I do not use a filter.
> 
> Exhaust with 8" AC Infinity straight out via the fireplace chimney.
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Mar 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> How tall is your fireplace?


Rumford walk in w/ a bench seat, cast iron swivel and a large cauldron. t rex skull mounted above


----------



## raratt (Mar 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> he doesn't want it delivered.


Didn't see that part.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 30, 2022)

lokie said:


> *Standard fireplace.*
> 
> 
> That fireplace pic from the web best suited my need while conveying the idea.


How many lawnmower decks is that? (asking for @srh88)


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 30, 2022)

raratt said:


> Didn't see that part.


Good crop?


----------



## DCcan (Mar 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> How tall is your fireplace?


Sounds like about a rod's worth. 


*rod*_, old English measure of distance equal to 16.5 feet (5.029 metres), with variations from 9 to 28 feet (2.743 to 8.534 metres) also being used. It was also called a perch or pole._


----------



## raratt (Mar 30, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Good crop?


The only horrible crop I had was Chemdawg. 
Smelled like a 3 week old dead skunk in diesel fuel.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 30, 2022)

raratt said:


> The only horrible crop I had was Chemdawg.
> Smelled like a 3 week old dead skunk in diesel fuel.


I'm so sorry! I had one plant and can't even remember which one that made me so nauseous I wouldn't/couldn't smoke it. It became concentrate


----------



## DCcan (Mar 30, 2022)

raratt said:


> The only horrible crop I had was Chemdawg.
> Smelled like a 3 week old dead skunk in diesel fuel.


I did a cheese type, smelled like someone spilled milk in the sun.
Plenty of other flavors to choose from, not doing that one again.
Reminded me of stinkin babies.


----------



## raratt (Mar 30, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I did a cheese type, smelled like someone spilled milk in the sun.
> Plenty of other flavors to choose from, not doing that one again.
> Reminded me of stinkin babies.


The Strawberry Cheesecake I grew was really nice. It was a beautiful plant also.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 30, 2022)

raratt said:


> The Strawberry Cheesecake I grew was really nice. It was a beautiful plant also.
> 
> View attachment 5110735View attachment 5110736


Wait until you taste some of that slurricane from the cuts i kicked you down. The Runtz is pretty tastey too.


----------



## raratt (Mar 30, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Wait until you taste some of that slurricane from the cuts i kicked you down. The Runtz is pretty tastey too.


It will be awhile...lol.


----------



## raratt (Mar 30, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Wait until you taste some of that slurricane from the cuts i kicked you down. The Runtz is pretty tastey too.


How you feeling?


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 30, 2022)

raratt said:


> How you feeling?


Same shit. That annoying dry cough bullshit is the worst part of it with me. Got a headache, not one of my bad tension headaches, from coughing. My head doesn’t really feel warm anymore. Hopefully I get a good nights sleep tonight finally.


----------



## raratt (Mar 30, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Same shit. That annoying dry cough bullshit is the worst part of it with me. Got a headache, not one of my bad tension headaches, from coughing. My head doesn’t really feel warm anymore. Hopefully I get a good nights sleep tonight finally.


Take care of yourself bro.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 31, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> How many lawnmower decks is that? (asking for @srh88)


No less than 2 for structural purposes


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 31, 2022)

Bareback said:


> I just called five stores and nobody has one on the shelf .
> 
> I’m probably going to get one of the 6”xl models if I don’t find the phresh I’m looking for. Thanks for the tip….. much appreciated .
> 
> Thanks for confirming on the ac filter…. I don’t what the hell the world is coming to when you can’t get a phresh filter lol.


the most recent inline 4 inch fan was missing the charger and the speed control so they are sending me another full set. I will just take out the parts i need and ship it back. i was hoping i would be able to plug it into my other digital reader because it had an extra port but it did not work. i already have some wierd combination going with the 2 fans from the other tent set up into it so it might be that. its like i have all this wiring everywhere and its like a tangked mess and stuffed into small space that is so confusing i cant deal.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> the most recent inline 4 inch fan was missing the charger and the speed control so they are sending me another full set. I will just take out the parts i need and ship it back. i was hoping i would be able to plug it into my other digital reader because it had an extra port but it did not work. i already have some wierd combination going with the 2 fans from the other tent set up into it so it might be that. its like i have all this wiring everywhere and its like a tangked mess and stuffed into small space that is so confusing i cant deal.


Next time take nail polish or paint and paint each end of the wires with a different color dot. That should help with the confusion


----------



## Hiphophippo (Mar 31, 2022)

still gotta put in the dog doors and build the fence but did this in about 6 hours


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Next time take nail polish or paint and paint each end of the wires with a different color dot. That should help with the confusion


your crazy. lol.moving the tents apart from each other more would be a good idea. i have rearranged the room many times trying to find a good design but its not working very well with this tangled mess.


----------



## DarkWeb (Mar 31, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> your crazy. lol.moving the tents apart from each other more would be a good idea. i have rearranged the room many times trying to find a good design but its not working very well with this tangled mess.


Ok maybe I am......but that still doesn't mean it won't work. And I know you have the paint


----------



## Chicen (Apr 1, 2022)

Today I had a burst pipe and decided to use the service of emergency plumber, but since the break was big I needed quick and quality help. Specialist while driving to me everything was clearly explained on the phone how to do it correctly, and I did it. And when he arrived, he praised me and told me that I could work as a plumber. I had no idea that I could work not only with my head but also when necessary with my hands.


----------



## raratt (Apr 1, 2022)

Kitchen cabinets were supposed to be delivered this morning, got a call the delivery truck broke down. I totally forgot they were coming today. They are towing the truck back and trying to find another. Guess I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## DCcan (Apr 1, 2022)

Baby eagle hatched today, Been watching her for a couple weeks.
She's got it under her at times, if you don't see it right away.









Mr. President & Lotus Bald Eagle Cam - Watch Live!


Mr. President & Lotus Bald Eagle Cam - Powered By HDOnTap.com - Professional Live Webcam Streaming Services & Hardware.




hdontap.com


----------



## DCcan (Apr 1, 2022)

Finished my work day with a drive to the harbor with a joint, burrito.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 1, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Baby eagle hatched today, Been watching her for a couple weeks.
> She's got it under her at times, if you don't see it right away.
> 
> 
> ...


She looks a bit warm.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 1, 2022)

raratt said:


> Kitchen cabinets were supposed to be delivered this morning, got a call the delivery truck broke down. I totally forgot they were coming today. They are towing the truck back and trying to find another. Guess I'll just have to wait and see.


Are you going to install them?


----------



## raratt (Apr 1, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Are you going to install them?


I'm still debating, I'll have leger boards up already to take out the old ones. They are 42" tall and have plywood boxes so they will be heavy. My *SON *IL can pick them up and place them I'm sure, but he is kind of a bull in a china shop and I'd like to keep the walls intact...lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 1, 2022)

raratt said:


> I'm still debating, I'll have leger boards up already to take out the old ones. They are 42" tall and have plywood boxes so they will be heavy. *My SIL can pick them up and place them I'm sure, but he is* kind of a bull in a china shop and I'd like to keep the walls intact...lol.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 1, 2022)

curious2garden said:


>


I read that wrong too! Quite an image!


----------



## raratt (Apr 1, 2022)

curious2garden said:


>


FINE!


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 1, 2022)

Just buy spackle and paint


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 1, 2022)

Actually a great time to paint the ceiling.


----------



## raratt (Apr 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Actually a great time to paint the ceiling.


Everything is getting painted. The cabinets go to the ceiling so there is no dust shelf.


----------



## raratt (Apr 1, 2022)

Moved the microwave and put the bakers rack it was on out back to be cleaned and sold. Need to move the stereo cabinet that has been used as a pantry out of the way so I can move the fridge. So it begins...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 1, 2022)

I got our taxes mostly finished, then took a nap

When I woke up I realized I screwed up on the 401k contribution amount and it should have been a little more than twice what I figured


----------



## DCcan (Apr 2, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Baby eagle hatched today, Been watching her for a couple weeks.
> She's got it under her at times, if you don't see it right away.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like it's bonding to mom, already wants attention and food.


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> Moved the microwave and put the bakers rack it was on out back to be cleaned and sold. Need to move the stereo cabinet that has been used as a pantry out of the way so I can move the fridge. So it begins...


I've been using a steel tool chest as a kitchen cabinet for a long time. It's going to be hard to find cabinets that satisfy me. My full kitchen design incorporating multiple chests was shot down hard...


----------



## Hiphophippo (Apr 2, 2022)

Delivered 10 muscle mastiffs between 5 p.m yesterday and 6 a.m this morning was a wild ride but fun


----------



## Hiphophippo (Apr 2, 2022)

we are all very tired


----------



## janiking (Apr 2, 2022)

Picked up some ph down and another bottle , trying to figure out plant problems, also got beer!

today is a good day,

Also eyeballing 2 tabs , but thats undecided yet


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 2, 2022)

Goodbye fungus gnats!


----------



## manfredo (Apr 2, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> Goodbye fungus gnats!
> View attachment 5112160


I transplanted a big houseplant a few weeks ago, into a bag of cheapo soil with fertilizer I picked up at the garden store...I have been battling gnats ever since. So annoying...I'll be on the laptop and they buzz the screen. I've slap killed at least 20 out of mid air. They found there way into the bathroom and were having a good old time in there. When I cleaned the other day I found about 20 dead around the base of the toilet. I think the war is nearly over....I hope.


----------



## HydoDan (Apr 2, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> Goodbye fungus gnats!
> View attachment 5112160


This stuff is way better and less messy.. I went thru 2 bags of bits. Bought this, now they're gone!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 2, 2022)

@Bareback … I was wrong about the inline fan not having the power cord. It was my dumb ass mistake. I did t push the connector cord hard enough into the digital wall mount so it never powered on. After reading the instructions I went back to see about it and sure enough it wasn’t shoved up into the outlet enough. It’s an awkward connection and you really have to push it up hard. Ac infinity makes so many different style fans and they all work differently. I though the 4 inch would be just like the 6 inch but not the case at all.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 2, 2022)

Yeah fungus gnats are annoying little fuckers. Get some sticky traps for the adults to help break the life cycle faster. I ended up just putting the BTI right into my soil mix with all the other amendments before I let it cook for a month or so.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 2, 2022)

This cat scat mat is keeping the neighborhood cats from 
Making a litter litter box out of this area .


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 2, 2022)

Started out at 4am today again working on the garden. Stake/tie/lollipop time. Each crop in there, 3 of them going, takes me two solid mornings to do. I got some work in on the bathrooms tile today too. Had been feeling like shit lately cause of covid. Feeling allot better today.
I can legit say i’ll be ready to grout in a week. I’m slow i know.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 2, 2022)

Looking great. I have never in my life tried tile. Too rich for my blood lol.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 2, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> View attachment 5112014View attachment 5112015View attachment 5112016
> we are all very tired


French mastiff?


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 2, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Looking great. I have never in my life tried tile. Too rich for my blood lol.


You know what sticking the tile is kind of fun. Grouting fucking sucks especially walls.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Apr 2, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> French mastiff?


French Bordeaux like the dog in turner and hooch with Tom hanks from the 90’s


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 2, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> French Bordeaux like the dog in turner and hooch with Tom hanks from the 90’s


 Nice! I love them dogues.
I just lost my male. Dude made it to 10+ Was the last one liviing of the litter my ex bread them. 14 pups!
My girl Bella, Rex’s sister died on me just before her 8th birthday


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 2, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> French Bordeaux like the dog in turner and hooch with Tom hanks from the 90’s


My daughter has another one too from another breeder. I’ll try and pull up pics


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 2, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Nice! I love them dogues.
> I just lost my male. Dude made it to 10+ Was the last one liviing of the litter my ex bread them. 14 pups!
> My girl Bella, Rex’s sister died on me just before her 8th birthday


I had a Bull Mastiff/Black Lab. He was like 130 pounds.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 2, 2022)

Rest in peace my Rexy boy god damn i miss you


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 2, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Rest in peace my Rexy boy god damn i miss youView attachment 5112295View attachment 5112296View attachment 5112297View attachment 5112298


Was he a sweetheart? Mine was super friendly. He was bad about getting out and venturing around all over though. He was always visiting new people and they'd call me and I'd have to go pick him up.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 2, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Was he a sweetheart? Mine was super friendly. He was bad about getting out and venturing around all over though. He was always visiting new people and they'd call me and I'd have to go pick him up.


Oh hell yeah. But if he never met you before you would think he was about to eat you


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 2, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Started out at 4am today again working on the garden. Stake/tie/lollipop time. Each crop in there, 3 of them going, takes me two solid mornings to do. I got some work in on the bathrooms tile today too. Had been feeling like shit lately cause of covid. Feeling allot better today.
> I can legit say i’ll be ready to grout in a week. I’m slow i know.
> View attachment 5112287View attachment 5112288


Nice fuck bench!


----------



## raratt (Apr 2, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Was he a sweetheart? Mine was super friendly. He was bad about getting out and venturing around all over though. He was always visiting new people and they'd call me and I'd have to go pick him up.


Yes he was, I visited the build and they both came over to maul the new guy, but in a good way. Just a big lovable dufus. I guess they were cool with me because their dad was there also, so it was OK.

I pulled a bunch of weeds under the roses out front, which means I was bleeding from multiple places. They look really nice which is surprising with the lack of rain.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 2, 2022)

Rex had short ears Sacha has a long ass tongue


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 2, 2022)

Might as well post here.
My new boy pup isn’t coming come for another week and a half now. The vet said 2 weeks after being non symptom would be best so they aint shedding that parvo shit here. That stuff lasts for years!
Btw, all the pups made it. That is some success.


----------



## raratt (Apr 2, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Rex had short ears Sacha has a long ass tongue
> View attachment 5112304


Our Sophie had a really long tongue, guess it is normal with pits. I couldn't figure out how it all fit in her mouth...lol.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 2, 2022)

this was rex’s brother and sacha as a pup. I don’t even know how the hell the other pic showed up


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 2, 2022)

I accidentally saved that


----------



## DCcan (Apr 2, 2022)

I saw a French Bordeaux that had a small bowling ball he would play with, he would push it around the yard.
He liked you to carry it up a hill for him, he'd take it from there.
Only ball he couldn't destroy, according to the owner.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 2, 2022)

Name for my new boy?
My last ridgeback was Louie aka Lou dog. Puppers looks just like him why i picked him


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 2, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Name for my new boy?
> My last ridgeback was Louie aka Lou dog. Puppers looks just like him why i picked himView attachment 5112322


Bubba


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Bubba


Bubba! Get over here!

I dunno


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 2, 2022)

Can’t be Buddy.
RIP my boy Buddy


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 2, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Bubba! Get over here!
> 
> I dunno


Bub for short


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 2, 2022)

Louie would be weird wouldn’t it?


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 2, 2022)

JR?
June?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 2, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Louie would be weird wouldn’t it?


Lou two?


----------



## raratt (Apr 2, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Louie would be weird wouldn’t it?


That was one of the Budweiser lizards.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 2, 2022)

When my next boy dies it might literally kill me. I’m getting old!

some fucked up shit


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 2, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Bubba! Get over here!
> 
> I dunno


Doug


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 2, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Doug


Mmmmm…… that would have been one hell of a name for a Dogue de Bordeaux pupp for sure!

this breed was meant to hunt lions in South africa.

any other’s suggestions? I’m diggin them fo sho


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 2, 2022)

Top 120 Rhodesian Ridgeback Names


Are you looking for the perfect name for a Rhodesian ridgeback puppy? We've got hundreds...




www.rover.com


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 2, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Mmmmm…… that would have been one hell of a name for a Dogue de Bordeaux pupp for sure!
> 
> this breed was meant to hunt lions in South africa.
> 
> any other’s suggestions? I’m diggin them fo sho


Is it a Rhodesian Ridgeback?

Oh shit. Almost at the same time, lol. 

Ozzy or Oz. Tribute to Randy Rhoads. If you're an Ozzy fan that is.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 2, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Is it a Rhodesian Ridgeback


Yes


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 2, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Yes


I edited my last post. Don't know if you're an Ozzy fan though.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 2, 2022)

The sound guy will be back next week to hook it all up to the rack system in the closet. We’ll do all the video next once i’m moved in


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 2, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Name for my new boy?
> My last ridgeback was Louie aka Lou dog. Puppers looks just like him why i picked himView attachment 5112322


Lou two? I'm a terrible namer. Just look at those paws, ahhh


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 2, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> The sound guy will be back next week to hook it all up to the rack system in the closet. We’ll do all the video next once i’m moved in
> View attachment 5112327View attachment 5112328


It's always amazing how it's so huge when you frame it and so small when you finish it LOL


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Lou two? I'm a terrible namer. Just look at those paws, ahhh


Little guy looks exactly like my boy did too.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 2, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I edited my last post. Don't know if you're an Ozzy fan though.


Yes. Yes i am. I think you’re fucked up in the brain if you don’t like him!




Funny story when this album came out. I was in the hospital my momma let my friend buy me one tape to bring me.


----------



## raratt (Apr 2, 2022)

Hawk, for Taylor Hawkins from Foo Fighters. Ralph or Herbie, from Cheech and Chong.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> Hawk, for Taylor Hawkins from Foo Fighters. Ralph or Herbie, from Cheech and Chong.


Get OVER here Hawk!

ok ok. Pretty good but cant think of a short name i’d call him by


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 2, 2022)

Holy fucking shit. Pretty sure i’ve used up all of last months and this months posting allotments. I better chill. Dang.


----------



## raratt (Apr 2, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Holy fucking shit. Pretty sure i’ve used up all of last months and this months posting allotments. I better chill. Dang.


Meh. Whenever the mood strikes.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 2, 2022)

Ok last one.
Hot tub will be here this week


----------



## raratt (Apr 2, 2022)

Sal, for Salisbury, which was the name of the capitol of Rhodesia.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> Sal, for Salisbury which was the name of the capitol of Rhodesia.


I’d end up calling him Sally though!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> Sal, for Salisbury which was the name of the capitol of Rhodesia.


That's pretty good.


----------



## lokie (Apr 2, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I saw a French Bordeaux that had a small bowling ball he would play with, he would push it around the yard.
> He liked you to carry it up a hill for him, he'd take it from there.
> Only ball he couldn't destroy, according to the owner.


I had a Scottish Terrier that played with a 9lb bowling ball.

I had to take it away from him.
His snout started bleeding from the friction of pushing that ball all over the yard.

Looked a bit like this with lots of blood added.





Not my dog or video:

That dog would play with anything that could roll, 5 gallon drum, gravels, watermelon,
even pick apples from the tree (He would eat the apple as he tossed it around).


he liked bong hits too. Whenever he saw the bong come out he would wait for his "shotgun".


----------



## raratt (Apr 2, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I’d end up calling him Sally though!


Sal Dude?


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> Sal Dude?


Rex was Rexy. Rexy my boy.
Back to lou dog. He was louie.
Bear, you know Bear. He’s Berry.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 2, 2022)

lokie said:


> I had a Scottish Terrier that played with a 9lb bowling ball.
> 
> I had to take it away from him.
> His snout started bleeding from the friction of pushing that ball all over the yard.
> ...


My rottweiler would dig up and play with big rocks. And loved to be around when smoking.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> My rottweiler would dig up and play with big rocks. And loved to be around when smoking.


Lol.
My boy Buddy, black lab lived to be 15. He was hauling big rocks in his mouth up until we had to put him down. Dude wouldn’t stop trying to work


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 2, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Lol.
> My boy Buddy, black lab lived to be 15. He was hauling big rocks in his mouth up until we had to put him down. Dude wouldn’t stop trying to work


I always thought dozer would be a good name because of him.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I always thought dozer would be a good name because of him.


Great name


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 2, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Great name


Never back down, just push forward. That was him.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 2, 2022)

Tonka was another one I thought of.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 2, 2022)

Sarge. That was his name.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 2, 2022)

Give him a cats name. Sergeant Tibbs. You could name him after my cat, lol. From 101 Dalmations. My daughter named him when she was little.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It came down to Sarge. That was his name.


WTF? Holy shit. I was just typing that shit. You must have read my mind.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 2, 2022)

I fingered a few cracks today  


Just fixing little crap.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 2, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Mmmmm…… that would have been one hell of a name for a Dogue de Bordeaux pupp for sure!
> 
> this breed was meant to hunt lions in South africa.
> 
> any other’s suggestions? I’m diggin them fo sho



Shumba. Means "Lion" in Shona. Language in Zimbabwe. Formally known as Rhodesia.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 2, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Shumba. Means "Lion" in Shona. Language in Zimbabwe. Formally known as Rhodesia.


Oh hell yeah thats a good one.
So. I got my kid on it. My girlfriend. And you guys.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 2, 2022)

How about Shona from above?
Reminds me of this bad ass mofo




Either Shona or Bruce for Bruce Leeroy


----------



## neosapien (Apr 2, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh hell yeah thats a good one.
> So. I got my kid on it. My girlfriend. And you guys.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112343


Nice! I was using this …

https://vashona.com/en/dictionary/en/guard


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 2, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> How about Shona from above?
> Reminds me of this bad ass mofo
> 
> 
> ...


That was a great movie! Leeroy!


----------



## Crumpetlicker (Apr 2, 2022)

Call him Henry with an occassional Harry thrown in, maybe.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 2, 2022)

Whaoah


DarkWeb said:


> That was a great movie! Leeroy!


Fuck an A


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 2, 2022)

@DarkWeb 
Leeroy? Leeboy?
It’s kind of an african name rite?

fuck you you racist piece of shits for going there!


----------



## Bareback (Apr 2, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> @Bareback … I was wrong about the inline fan not having the power cord. It was my dumb ass mistake. I did t push the connector cord hard enough into the digital wall mount so it never powered on. After reading the instructions I went back to see about it and sure enough it wasn’t shoved up into the outlet enough. It’s an awkward connection and you really have to push it up hard. Ac infinity makes so many different style fans and they all work differently. I though the 4 inch would be just like the 6 inch but not the case at all.


It’s good that you figured it out, I’ve had shit like that drive me crazy until I caught on …. but I ain’t man enough to admit to particulars , so it never happened lol.
Thanks for the advice, for me, hearing what happened to you will help me make sure not to do the same .


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 2, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> @DarkWeb
> Leeroy? Leeboy?
> It’s kind of an african name rite?
> 
> fuck you you racist piece of shits for going there!


I was saying Leeroy because of the movie.


Would be a cool name anyway.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I was saying Leeroy because of the movie.


Fuck an A. Bruce Leeroy IS the masta! I wasn't saying you are racist dude lol. I was just saying what i did in case some motherfucker wanted to go there


----------



## manfredo (Apr 2, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I’d end up calling him Sally though!


Sam, Sammie, Sambo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 2, 2022)

Bareback said:


> It’s good that you figured it out, I’ve had shit like that drive me crazy until I caught on …. but I ain’t man enough to admit to particulars , so it never happened lol.
> Thanks for the advice, for me, hearing what happened to you will help me make sure not to do the same .


Lol, I am so dysfunctional! No use denying it, actually coming to terms with it has been very liberating. Lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 2, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuck an A. Bruce Leeroy IS the masta! I wasn't saying you are racist dude lol


Ok thanks for that one I almost had beer come out my nose


----------



## Bareback (Apr 2, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol, I am so dysfunctional! No use denying it, actually coming to terms with it has been very liberating. Lol


Me too sister, me too.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 2, 2022)

@Aeroknow I think George would be a good neutral name. From that first pic were his little head is kinda cocked I curious George. From the store kinda guffy pup I think he’ll grow to be, I can imagine him being called gorge gorge gorge of the jungle ( plants as the jungle ) . Just my high ass ramblings .
peace love and congratulations……Bareback.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 2, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol, I am so dysfunctional! No use denying it, actually coming to terms with it has been very liberating. Lol


 I think we have shit-tons of company.


----------



## Kgrim (Apr 3, 2022)

FINALLY got the time last night to do the bud room "rebuild". Anything wood is gone, and everything replaced with Uni-Strut. New light is hung and running, the Ilogic8 is a damn beast, filled the room nicely, have an even 6" of space on all sides. Today will be getting the clones in cups, revamping the "Veg" side, hanging my other light, and getting some plants spread out so they have some room to "breath" I vowed to not have "seedlings" going outside this year, kinda jumped a little early, LOL, and will be putting out 3-4 footers this year. Hopefully I won't lose any this year to the damn deer, they went thru last year and chowed on my little ones, they ate them up like a kid mowing thru a bucket of Halloween candy, and set me back weeks. Have got some interesting smells already on stem rubs, one smells exactly like a barrel of used motor oil, so I think they are stinky enough that the deer will shy away from them, LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 3, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I’d end up calling him Sally though!


Sal is my GS's name and I call him Sally too


----------



## manfredo (Apr 3, 2022)

Kgrim said:


> FINALLY got the time last night to do the bud room "rebuild". Anything wood is gone, and everything replaced with Uni-Strut. New light is hung and running, the Ilogic8 is a damn beast, filled the room nicely, have an even 6" of space on all sides. Today will be getting the clones in cups, revamping the "Veg" side, hanging my other light, and getting some plants spread out so they have some room to "breath" I vowed to not have "seedlings" going outside this year, kinda jumped a little early, LOL, and will be putting out 3-4 footers this year. Hopefully I won't lose any this year to the damn deer, they went thru last year and chowed on my little ones, they ate them up like a kid mowing thru a bucket of Halloween candy, and set me back weeks. Have got some interesting smells already on stem rubs, one smells exactly like a barrel of used motor oil, so I think they are stinky enough that the deer will shy away from them, LOL


I love this stuff...I always use it the first month outdoors




https://www.lowes.com/pd/Liquid-Fence-32-fl-oz-Pest-Repeller/50285939


----------



## Hiphophippo (Apr 3, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I love this stuff...I always use it the first month outdoors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that and I use the rid all product it covers basically any and all animals and stinks enough to make me leave as well


----------



## neosapien (Apr 3, 2022)

Well, got my kid her first pet (that doesn't live in water, so says she). 2 guinea pigs. She's pretty happy. They're actually pretty neat. Fairly docile little critters. Cute little squeaks. The world traveler in me still wonders way up high in the Andes on a dark cold starry night, how these taste around the campfire though.


----------



## lokie (Apr 3, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Well, got my kid her first pet (that doesn't live in water, so says she). 2 guinea pigs. She's pretty happy. They're actually pretty neat. Fairly docile little critters. Cute little squeaks. The world traveler in me still wonders way up high in the Andes on a dark cold starry night, how these taste around the campfire though.
> 
> View attachment 5112616


What are their names?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 3, 2022)

Someone got a new candle mold.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 3, 2022)

lokie said:


> What are their names?
> 
> View attachment 5112623


Peanut Butter and Reese.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Apr 3, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Peanut Butter and Reese.


I have a guinea pig named peanut butter I wonder if they’re related


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 3, 2022)

@raratt gonna wait a little longer to start the 4 wide recording. I aint got time to watch prostock and the bikes. Gotta be able to fast forward through all that.


----------



## raratt (Apr 3, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> @raratt gonna wait a little longer to start the 4 wide recording. I aint got time to watch prostock and the bikes. Gotta be able to fast forward through all that.


Yeah, mine is still recording also. Can't handle listening to Tony drone on and on either.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 3, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> I have a guinea pig named peanut butter I wonder if they’re related


Probably


----------



## raratt (Apr 4, 2022)

My kitchen cabinets are supposed to be here shortly, hopefully I have cleared enough room in the garage for them to fit in there. Supposed to have been here Fri, but the truck broke down.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 4, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Name for my new boy?
> My last ridgeback was Louie aka Lou dog. Puppers looks just like him why i picked himView attachment 5112322


Cooper or Marley


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> It's always amazing how it's so huge when you frame it and so small when you finish it LOL


You know whats a trip. When i was framing out the front two bedrooms i was like wtf? These are small!
Once the board was hung they are def decent sized bedrooms.
That dining room photo i posted, and the one i’m about to post does the room no justice. It’s actually almost 13’ wide. That hall coat closet that will also have the sound and video rack system in it is just fine. Imo

The paint splatter on the wall behind the spray rig was kind of a funny story. My spray rig blew up in my face. I couldn’t see shit all over my face. Was classic!


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 4, 2022)

About 2ish hrs cutting everything about 1hr sticking that side. A little more for the bench
Getting ready for the left side right now.
Usually we would do the back wall first and then the sides but i’m not usual


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 4, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> You know whats a trip. *When i was framing out the front two bedrooms i was like wtf? These are small!*
> Once the board was hung they are def decent sized bedrooms.
> That dining room photo i posted, and the one i’m about to post does the room no justice. It’s actually almost 13’ wide. That hall coat closet that will also have the sound and video rack system in it is just fine. Imo
> 
> ...





Aeroknow said:


> About 2ish hrs cutting everything about 1hr sticking that side. A little more for the bench
> Getting ready for the left side right now.
> *Usually we would do the back wall first and then the sides but i’m not usual*View attachment 5113168


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 4, 2022)

What a fucking view while cutting the tile!
There’s been a few coyotes lately coming right up here. I chop some shit on the saw. Yell at them. They don’t even give a fuck. They’re looking for something to eat


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 4, 2022)

What a beautiful day


----------



## raratt (Apr 4, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> You know whats a trip. When i was framing out the front two bedrooms i was like wtf? These are small!
> Once the board was hung they are def decent sized bedrooms.
> That dining room photo i posted, and the one i’m about to post does the room no justice. It’s actually almost 13’ wide. That hall coat closet that will also have the sound and video rack system in it is just fine. Imo
> 
> ...


I like the cans of construction lube on the workbench.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 4, 2022)

raratt said:


> I like the cans of construction lube on the workbench.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 4, 2022)

@raratt
Welcome to todays office 

and i aint done yet
I took a dab about an hr ago and i don’t know why i took a dab an hr ago. Shit slows me down. Look at me posting shit on here.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 4, 2022)

When i’m posting shit on here i can almost guarantee you i got a decent beer buzz and then I smoked some shit.


----------



## raratt (Apr 4, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> When i’m posting shit on here i can almost guarantee you i got a decent beer buzz and then I smoked some shit.


You feeling better?


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 4, 2022)

raratt said:


> You feeling better?


100% better bro. Thx for asking.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 4, 2022)

I took my wife to get "mapped" for her radiation treatment

Now I'm drinking 100 proof bourbon out of a horn cup from Blackpool, Lancashire and smoking Huckleberry through my fossilized walrus ivory bowl


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 4, 2022)

I finally got the federal taxes done and I'm about halfway through the state taxes- whoever designed the Oregon tax forms should be chastised for their incompetence


----------



## Bareback (Apr 5, 2022)

I’m at the dr’s with the wife we’re both getting tested and both feeling a little under the weather. And also under a tornado warning so we have that going for us. It’s been pollen season for a few weeks so we almost didn’t even notice the extra snot and coughing until the fever kicked in.


----------



## raratt (Apr 5, 2022)

12 cabinets take up a lot of space in a garage. I'm going to go through and ID where each one goes today. The little Mexican dude that unloaded them from the truck is a beast. He just grabbed 36"X42" cabinets like they were nothing. 
I have to take back the tiller I bought, used it once and the belt is so stretched it won't go forward anymore.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 5, 2022)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 5113437
> I’m at the dr’s with the wife we’re both getting tested and both feeling a little under the weather. And also under a tornado warning so we have that going for us. It’s been pollen season for a few weeks so we almost didn’t even notice the extra snot and coughing until the fever kicked in.


Dude the swab is the worst! Motherfucker had me gagging while deepthroating it and up the nose holy shit did that suck.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 5, 2022)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 5113437
> I’m at the dr’s with the wife we’re both getting tested and both feeling a little under the weather. And also under a tornado warning so we have that going for us. It’s been pollen season for a few weeks so we almost didn’t even notice the extra snot and coughing until the fever kicked in.


Damn, feel better soon you guys! Too much tequila maybe!! Or not enough. You're vaccinated aren't you?

I took a test tonight too...I've felt under the weather for the past week, swollen glands, super tired, etc. Mine came back negative though.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 5, 2022)

Replaced the rollers and belt in a very noisy and squeaky dryer. Got a complete kit that included 4 rollers, idler pulley, and belt for under $30 on Amazon. Took under an hour to do and it's nice and quiet. Beats paying $200-$300 to some repair guy.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 5, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I finally got the federal taxes done and I'm about halfway through the state taxes- whoever designed the Oregon tax forms should be chastised for their incompetence


I mailed mine out today with a couple of fat checks...I sold a couple rental properties last year that I owned forever, so they bent me over a little. Not terrible though. No lube needed. 



xtsho said:


> Replaced the rollers and belt in a very noisy and squeaky dryer. Got a complete kit that included 4 rollers, idler pulley, and belt for under $30 on Amazon. Took under an hour to do and it's nice and quiet. Beats paying $200-$300 to some repair guy.


I put a new heating element in mine a month ago...Same thing, a cheap kit on Amazon. It wasn't drying very well...It dries as good as a gas dryer now. For like $20. Chinese knockoff parts!! Have you seen the prices of appliances lately??


----------



## xtsho (Apr 5, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I mailed mine out today with a couple of fat checks...I sold a couple rental properties last year that I owned forever, so they bent me over a little. Not terrible though. No lube needed.
> 
> 
> 
> I put a new heating element in mine a month ago...Same thing, a cheap kit on Amazon. It wasn't drying very well...It dries as good as a gas dryer now. For like $20. Chinese knockoff parts!! Have you seen the prices of appliances lately??


I did all the sensors and a new element a little while back. I wish I would have changed the rollers and belt then when I already had it tore apart. But as things go it didn't start making noise until after I did the other repair. Same thing then as well. Cheap kit on Amazon. 

There really isn't much to a dryer. Pretty easy to work on. So easy even a caveman could do it.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 5, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I did all the sensors and a new element a little while back. I wish I would have changed the rollers and belt then when I already had it tore apart. But as things go it didn't start making noise until after I did the other repair. Same thing then as well. Cheap kit on Amazon.
> 
> There really isn't much to a dryer. Pretty easy to work on. So easy even a caveman could do it.


I forgot until you mentioned it, but mine came with all the sensors too.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 5, 2022)

Split a decent pile of maple and put up Gypsy moth barriers on trees all f'ing day until dark...tons more to do. I came in and saw a " Hemper Box " delivery . It was a X-mas gift ........every 2 months a box filled with weed paraphernalia and a bong comes in the mail. This was the " Monster From Space " edition ! Another delivery came......my
new dining room table " Party Light " .


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 5, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Split a decent pile of maple


I rescued this hunk of maple from my BIL's firewood pile, but not today


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 5, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I rescued this hunk of maple from my BIL's firewood pile, but not today
> 
> View attachment 5113857


Nice slab !


----------



## xtsho (Apr 6, 2022)

Replaced one of the headlights in the ladies car again. There has to be something going on because these things are popping way too often. I feel like tracking down the jerk that thought having to drop the front bumper to change a headlight was a good idea and having a little chat. 

But seriously, I know why they do this. It's so people can't work on their own cars and you have to take it to the stealership for every little thing and pay them $150 just to swap a headlight. They're making it hard for independent mechanics to even work on some of these cars. Screw them. Some of us can still turn a wrench and do it ourselves even as difficult as they make it.

One of the ladies friends had to take her Ford Escape in to get the alternator replaced. Cost her $800. I said she got ripped off until I looked online and saw that the alternator is buried under the motor and you have to remove the strut, engine mount, jack up the motor just to get to it.

They don't engineer them to last. They engineer them to be difficult to work on yourself and expensive to repair.


----------



## raratt (Apr 6, 2022)

Took the tiller back.  First off they told me the 30 day return policy starts when you order the item, not when you pick it up, so it would have expired the 2nd of this month. THEN they said they couldn't take it back because it had a teaspoon of gas in it. THEN they said they could only give me store credit and I couldn't buy anything online and use that credit.  FINALLY someone made a call to the great Home Depot god and he blessed me with the damn money being put back on my card. I need many beers and no joints are safe right now. F**k me living.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 6, 2022)

raratt said:


> Took the tiller back.  First off they told me the 30 day return policy starts when you order the item, not when you pick it up, so it would have expired the 2nd of this month. THEN they said they couldn't take it back because it had a teaspoon of gas in it. THEN they said they could only give me store credit and I couldn't buy anything online and use that credit.  FINALLY someone made a call to the great Home Depot god and he blessed me with the damn money being put back on my card. I need many beers and no joints are safe right now. F**k me living.


I'd be flipping mad too! But you got it right and that's good. I just cracked a beer with ya  



And obviously


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 6, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Replaced one of the headlights in the ladies car again. There has to be something going on because these things are popping way too often. I feel like tracking down the jerk that thought having to drop the front bumper to change a headlight was a good idea and having a little chat.
> 
> But seriously, I know why they do this. It's so people can't work on their own cars and you have to take it to the stealership for every little thing and pay them $150 just to swap a headlight. They're making it hard for independent mechanics to even work on some of these cars. Screw them. Some of us can still turn a wrench and do it ourselves even as difficult as they make it.
> 
> ...


That's why I have a 1980 Ford Fiesta

I have two spare transmissions and a spare motor


----------



## Bareback (Apr 6, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Replaced one of the headlights in the ladies car again. There has to be something going on because these things are popping way too often. I feel like tracking down the jerk that thought having to drop the front bumper to change a headlight was a good idea and having a little chat.
> 
> But seriously, I know why they do this. It's so people can't work on their own cars and you have to take it to the stealership for every little thing and pay them $150 just to swap a headlight. They're making it hard for independent mechanics to even work on some of these cars. Screw them. Some of us can still turn a wrench and do it ourselves even as difficult as they make it.
> 
> ...


My 06’ Tacoma was having an eating headlights issue that last about three years and then it stopped, so it’s been about four years since I’ve had to change one. One side is easy the other side is a mofo. And then my daughter has a 13’ civic that the alternator was only charging at about 10 amps. Doing the old school trick to see if it had a magnetic field and not actually testing it kinda threw me for a loop. And then the stealership wanted 700$ for the part and 400$ to install it , I was like get a cheaper after market and I’ll change …. we’ll it was easy to see why they wanted 400$ install. The funny thing is that cheapo has outlasted the oem part.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 6, 2022)

I have 2 spare Bosch starters and alternators


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 6, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I have 2 spare Bosch starters and alternators
> 
> View attachment 5114446


Ok?????


----------



## manfredo (Apr 7, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Replaced one of the headlights in the ladies car again. There has to be something going on because these things are popping way too often. I feel like tracking down the jerk that thought having to drop the front bumper to change a headlight was a good idea and having a little chat.
> 
> But seriously, I know why they do this. It's so people can't work on their own cars and you have to take it to the stealership for every little thing and pay them $150 just to swap a headlight. They're making it hard for independent mechanics to even work on some of these cars. Screw them. Some of us can still turn a wrench and do it ourselves even as difficult as they make it.
> 
> ...


My step brother is the service manager at the local Honda dealership....He said the service department is where they make all their money, not selling new cars...And yes, they are thieves.


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2022)

In a continuation of my tiller drama I have been searching for one that doesn't use belts as the drive mechanism. I guess it is cheaper to build them with that configuration because all of the less expensive models use it. Less meaning $800 or so. I also have to find one that the California smog gestapo have signed off on. I did find one that has an actual gear drive transmission, however it runs about $1100. I guess you get what you pay for, and since it is a Troy Built model the resale on it should be good when i get to the point that I can no longer use it. I guess I could get a little trailer and do tilling for some extra money.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> In a continuation of my tiller drama I have been searching for one that doesn't use belts as the drive mechanism. I guess it is cheaper to build them with that configuration because all of the less expensive models use it. Less meaning $800 or so. I also have to find one that the California smog gestapo have signed off on. I did find one that has an actual gear drive transmission, however it runs about $1100. I guess you get what you pay for, and since it is a Troy Built model the resale on it should be good when i get to the point that I can no longer use it. I guess I could get a little trailer and do tilling for some extra money.


I’m working on my old tiller today as well, I just lost the little s hook that goes between the carb and the linkage. It’s in the gravel driveway somewhere
I’m hoping it’s magnetic but I doubt it.


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2022)

Bareback said:


> I’m working on my old tiller today as well, I just lost the little s hook that goes between the carb and the linkage. It’s in the gravel driveway somewhere
> I’m hoping it’s magnetic but I doubt it.


I can't get my old one to stay running anymore, and I had to use a bungie cord to hold it in gear when it was running. I think it is just worn out.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> I can't get my old one to stay running anymore, and I had to use a bungie cord to hold it in gear when it was running. I think it is just worn out.


76 was a good year for Troy Built.

let me know if you’d like to borrow it.


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> 76 was a good year for Troy Built.
> View attachment 5114625
> let me know if you’d like to borrow it.


Thanks for the offer, but with the time and gas it would take me to come pick it up and return it it's not fiscally responsible.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 7, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> 76 was a good year for Troy Built.
> View attachment 5114625
> let me know if you’d like to borrow it.


Wrecken how many stamps it would take to send that by mail.


----------



## go go kid (Apr 7, 2022)

had some quality time with my dad, hes not got his head around the CBD aspect of my growing, , he thinks im part of the skunk crown who have a bad name here in the uk. they blame all cannabis related crime, illness on the skunk strain.
so we got all the recycling out the way, 4 car loads and we stll have the metal to take to the scrap yard, its amazing how much copper you can scrounge out of peoples skips as well as usefull bits n piecies you get too.
so yeah. i spent the time with my 8oyr old dad whos getting past it.
he had a blader infction that hospitalised hm and he says he feels past it after. realy sad as de =used to be full of beans before it


----------



## xtsho (Apr 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> In a continuation of my tiller drama I have been searching for one that doesn't use belts as the drive mechanism. I guess it is cheaper to build them with that configuration because all of the less expensive models use it. Less meaning $800 or so. I also have to find one that the California smog gestapo have signed off on. I did find one that has an actual gear drive transmission, however it runs about $1100. I guess you get what you pay for, and since it is a Troy Built model the resale on it should be good when i get to the point that I can no longer use it. I guess I could get a little trailer and do tilling for some extra money.


No till gardening is pretty popular these days and gives great results. It doesn't disrupt the soil ecosystem.


----------



## go go kid (Apr 7, 2022)

Bareback said:


> Wrecken how many stamps it would take to send that by mail.


i just put my gretswch guitar in for repair too, i dred how much thats going to cost. the jack plug came out and needs putting back in. should have tightened it up, but i was stoned and playing up a storm with my new flatley poison ive fuzz pedal and plain forgot about it lol


----------



## go go kid (Apr 7, 2022)

xtsho said:


> No till gardening is pretty popular these days and gives great results. It doesn't disrupt the soil ecosystem.


that all good n well intill you have 7 1/2 acres to play with. were only just starting to use our aceridge , weve let the sheep farmer use it, in exchange for his cutting our over grown track sides down once a year, we have a faily healthy crop of brambles growing up its sides.
as for our tiller, weve not used in in all the years weve owned the property too. im sure it needs a good seeing to after standing idal for all these years. .
but seeing baby lambs on our fields is woth it, there so playdull and full of life, jumping and playing the days away. its only just started lambing season too, bu we have 3 arge fields of them


----------



## xtsho (Apr 7, 2022)

go go kid said:


> that all good n well intill you have 7 1/2 acres to play with. were only just starting to use our aceridge , weve let the sheep farmer use it, in exchange for his cutting our over grown track sides down once a year, we have a faily healthy crop of brambles growing up its sides.
> as for our tiller, weve not used in in all the years weve owned the property too. im sure it needs a good seeing to after standing idal for all these years. .
> but seeing baby lambs on our fields is woth it, there so playdull and full of life, jumping and playing the days away. its only just started lambing season too, bu we have 3 arge fields of them


They do no-till on large scale farms. It's becoming more common. It saves money from less fuel and fertilizer use and improves the soil health. 









Saving Money, Time and Soil: The Economics of No-Till Farming


For farmers across the country, it comes as no surprise to hear that conservation tillage practices – particularly continuous no-till – can save time and money compared to conventional tillage. The potential benefits of no-till are well-documented, from improving soil health to reducing annual...




www.usda.gov


----------



## go go kid (Apr 7, 2022)

xtsho said:


> They do no-till on large scale farms. It's becoming more common. It saves money from less fuel and fertilizer use and improves the soil health.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i totaly agree with the no tilling farming, mum wants to till it for some reason, probably because of the toll it would take on her and dad, they are 80 now. im suprised at mums decision though, she probably wants to get her moneys wort out of it after paying out for it lol


----------



## go go kid (Apr 7, 2022)

one of the bits n bobs i scrounged out of a tip, guess what kind of day its been today. apologies fr the delay, my pc wouldent let me post my pix


----------



## doublejj (Apr 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> Thanks for the offer, but with the time and gas it would take me to come pick it up and return it it's not fiscally responsible.


Just rent one. $100 a day .....





__





MTA Rear Tine Tiller Rental FRC800K1A-656912 - The Home Depot


Rent a Rear Tine Tiller Rental from one of our over 1,200 THD rental locations. Call your local store for same day pickup availability.



www.homedepot.com


----------



## go go kid (Apr 7, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Just rent one. $100 a day .....
> View attachment 5114913
> 
> 
> ...


if i had a weed grow set up like yours i probably would


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Just rent one. $100 a day .....
> View attachment 5114913
> 
> 
> ...


About an 80 mile round trip to pick one up, use it, and take it back, at least twice a year. They don't rent stuff at the Lincoln one. Not sure if they have a trailer to use with it either, I'm not picking it up to put it into my truck...


----------



## doublejj (Apr 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> About an 80 mile round trip to pick one up, use it, and take it back, at least twice a year. They don't rent stuff at the Lincoln one. Not sure if they have a trailer to use with it either, I'm not picking it up to put it into my truck...


I bought the crew one of these mini tillers. Super light weight and they can till right in the smart pot. You might look at one of these...


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I bought the crew one of these mini tillers. Super light weight and they can till right in the smart pot. You might look at one of these...
> View attachment 5114938


My soil is clay mostly, it would laugh at that unfortunately.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> My soil is clay mostly, it would laugh at that unfortunately.


Do they make riding tillers?





A D10? @Singlemalt


----------



## doublejj (Apr 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> My soil is clay mostly, it would laugh at that unfortunately.


You ever think about just growing in smart pots?...for the price of a new tiller you can buy some pretty big smart pots and fill them with good quality soil.


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2022)

doublejj said:


> You ever think about just growing in smart pots?...for the price of a new tiller you can buy some pretty big smart pots and fill them with good quality soil.
> View attachment 5114941
> 
> View attachment 5114942


That is a possibility, I'd have to reconfigure my watering setup, and get a shitload of soil. Edit: I kind of worry about them drying up, I don't have any shade cloth.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> My soil is clay mostly, it would laugh at that unfortunately.


It might not. I've used one and it does work.....it's a workout holding on to it but it works.


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It might not. I've used one and it does work.....it's a workout holding on to it but it works.


I'm trying to get a tool that does the work for me, AND has a reverse, so I can use it in my old (er) age.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> That is a possibility, I'd have to reconfigure my watering setup, and get a shitload of soil. Edit: I kind of worry about them drying up, I don't have any shade cloth.


We've grown some pretty big plants in smart pots, they love it.


----------



## raratt (Apr 7, 2022)

doublejj said:


> We've grown some pretty big plants in smart pots, they love it.


I know, I usually just grow 4 or so tomato plants and some zucchini plus green beans. I could use a lot smaller ones. You saw where the veggie garden is.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 7, 2022)

some of the biggest healthiest plants I've ever grown have been in smart pots. I will never go back.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> I'm trying to get a tool that does the work for me, AND has a reverse, so I can use it in my old (er) age.


I understand....it is a handful....That troy built is probably the one for you. Try to get a used one maybe


----------



## go go kid (Apr 7, 2022)

doublejj said:


> You ever think about just growing in smart pots?...for the price of a new tiller you can buy some pretty big smart pots and fill them with good quality soil.
> View attachment 5114941
> 
> View attachment 5114942


my


doublejj said:


> some of the biggest healthiest plants I've ever grown have been in smart pots. I will never go back.
> View attachment 5114953View attachment 5114954View attachment 5114956


lifes a bitch aint it


----------



## doublejj (Apr 7, 2022)

go go kid said:


> my
> 
> lifes a bitch aint it


----------



## go go kid (Apr 7, 2022)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 5114965View attachment 5114966


looks like you have a nitrogen def lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 7, 2022)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 5114965View attachment 5114966


About a pound he he he ha ha ha he


----------



## doublejj (Apr 7, 2022)

go go kid said:


> looks like you have a nitrogen def lol


each crop is a little different....


----------



## go go kid (Apr 7, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> About a pound he he he ha ha ha he


oh how i wish the uk wether could aford me such butifull plants, but alas the growing season is short ,and unless i grew them indoors for a good half of there life and braught them in under mu 100 watt light, it just wouldent cope with the sheer mas you have there. do you know how much you get off of one plant?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 7, 2022)

doublejj said:


> each crop is a little different....
> View attachment 5114969View attachment 5114970


Don't let those plants give you COVID, .


----------



## doublejj (Apr 7, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Don't let those plants give you COVID, .


it's the crew I was worried about. Both of them contracted Covid and one was almost hospitalized. He lost 40lbs and is still recovering a year later.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 7, 2022)

go go kid said:


> oh how i wish the uk wether could aford me such butifull plants, but alas the growing season is short ,and unless i grew them indoors for a good half of there life and braught them in under mu 100 watt light, it just wouldent cope with the sheer mas you have there. do you know how much you get off of one plant?


we average about 5lbs per plant. Some might give us 8-9lbs. We've grown a few 10's. I think 11 was our biggest. I'm talking about trimmed buds here. Lots of small buds that don't make the sack, we don't count.


----------



## go go kid (Apr 7, 2022)

doublejj said:


> we average about 5lbs per plant. Some might give us 8-9lbs. We've grown a few 10's. I think 11 was our biggest. I'm talking about trimmed buds here. Lots of small buds that don't make the sack, we don't count.
> View attachment 5114971


i could live with that lol


----------



## xtsho (Apr 7, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Just rent one. $100 a day .....
> View attachment 5114913
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I did one year. I was going to buy one but the small unit was only $30 to rent. I'm glad I didn't buy one because I grow no-till now so I would have had something else just sitting around taking up space.

I want to see your barbecue pictures again.


----------



## Offmymeds (Apr 7, 2022)

I chopped and trimmed a beautiful Tropicana Cookies today and decarbed the trim. That felt productive. I have my priorities.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 7, 2022)

xtsho said:


> That's what I did one year. I was going to buy one but the small unit was only $30 to rent. I'm glad I didn't buy one because I grow no-till now so I would have had something else just sitting around taking up space.
> 
> I want to see your barbecue pictures again.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 7, 2022)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 5114975View attachment 5114976View attachment 5114977View attachment 5114978View attachment 5114979View attachment 5114980


That's awesome man. Never seen a pig cooked like that. And my dad's a Vietnam Army Vet too.


----------



## Offmymeds (Apr 7, 2022)

That looks fantastic to me but I gotta admit that it freaks me out a little bit to have the head attached to dinner. I feel like I would be obliged to speak to him. "What's your name? How'd you get you get into this?"


----------



## xtsho (Apr 7, 2022)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 5114975View attachment 5114976View attachment 5114977View attachment 5114978View attachment 5114979View attachment 5114980


Now that's Hog Heaven


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 7, 2022)

I'm ready for another one.


----------



## go go kid (Apr 7, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> That looks fantastic to me but I gotta admit that it freaks me out a little bit to have the head attached to dinner. I feel like I would be obliged to speak to him. "What's your name? How'd you get you get into this?"


have you never tried pigs brains b4? thee wicked good


----------



## go go kid (Apr 7, 2022)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 5114975View attachment 5114976View attachment 5114977View attachment 5114978View attachment 5114979View attachment 5114980


never seen a spit roast pig before, just one rollin along without a care


----------



## DCcan (Apr 7, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> I'm ready for another one.


I just assumed you were talking about beer right now, forgot the subject we were on.


----------



## go go kid (Apr 7, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I just assumed you were talking about beer right now, forgot the subject we were on.


ill drink to that


----------



## doublejj (Apr 7, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> I'm ready for another one.


Me too. we will have one again soon.


----------



## go go kid (Apr 7, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Me too. we will have one again soon.


dang nabbnit, im drinking to the other one allready, ill have to have another for this aferwards


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 7, 2022)

go go kid said:


> have you never tried pigs brains b4? thee wicked good


With scrambled eggs and Ramps. Maybe it was the ramps?

Will ramps cause body odor? Chemical compounds in ramps, onions, and garlic eaten in great quantities can all be exuded in sweat and on the breath. However, ramps consumed in moderation are not likely to have a noticeable effect. <<<<All BS, you'll stink for a week!
https://wvexplorer.com/recreation/agritourism/ramp-dinners-festivals/


----------



## go go kid (Apr 7, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> With scrambled eggs and Ramps. Maybe it was the ramps?
> 
> Will ramps cause body odor? Chemical compounds in ramps, onions, and garlic eaten in great quantities can all be exuded in sweat and on the breath. However, ramps consumed in moderation are not likely to have a noticeable effect. <<<<All BS, you'll stink for a week!
> https://wvexplorer.com/recreation/agritourism/ramp-dinners-festivals/


BRAWN BRITISH
meat from a pig's or calf's head that is cooked and pressed in a pot with jelly.
"a slice of brawn"


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 7, 2022)

go go kid said:


> BRAWN BRITISH
> meat from a pig's or calf's head that is cooked and pressed in a pot with jelly.
> "a slice of brawn"


Headcheese here.
Mom bought it only once. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Head_cheese


----------



## go go kid (Apr 7, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Headcheese here.
> Mom bought it only once.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Head_cheese


lovin the name love the product. maybe its a british thing. afterall we love black pudding too and thatrs cogealed animal blood


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 7, 2022)

go go kid said:


> BRAWN BRITISH
> meat from a pig's or calf's head that is cooked and pressed in a pot with jelly.
> "a slice of brawn"


Brawndo has electrolytes, it's what plants crave


----------



## go go kid (Apr 7, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Brawndo has electrolytes, it's what plants crave


bring on the crop failier and global food shortage. love idiocaracy


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 8, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> I'm ready for another one.


I can’t believe how clean my truck was in those pics. I used to wash my truck I guess that would help but out where i’m at now it would just be all dirty the very next day lol.


----------



## raratt (Apr 8, 2022)

Taking my daughters trailer back this morning.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 8, 2022)

xtsho said:


> No till gardening is pretty popular these days and gives great results. It doesn't disrupt the soil ecosystem.


I have a couple of prepared raised beds that I do a no till but the rest of the natural soil has to be broken or it’s so hard that a root system just can’t develop.


----------



## neosapien (Apr 8, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> That looks fantastic to me but I gotta admit that it freaks me out a little bit to have the head attached to dinner. I feel like I would be obliged to speak to him. "What's your name? How'd you get you get into this?"


"Hi, I'm Walter. I was born into this at the Tyson factory farm. Just like my daddy. And my daddy's daddy. And my daddy's daddy's daddy before him. Enjoy my succulent flesh".


----------



## raratt (Apr 8, 2022)

Had a nice little nap this afternoon. Took the Mrs about 20 minutes to wake me up. Haven't had a nap in awhile.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 8, 2022)

raratt said:


> Had a nice little nap this afternoon. Took the Mrs about 20 minutes to wake me up. Haven't had a nap in awhile.


welcome back....


----------



## DCcan (Apr 9, 2022)

Low tide lunch break  at the harbor.


----------



## newgrow16 (Apr 9, 2022)

Chased another small juvenile rattlesnake out of my back yard yesterday afternoon, second one this spring. This one is about 12" long but the tail markings were different from the mouse killer from my garage, I think the mama I released last year reproduced:


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 9, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Me too. we will have one again soon.


Put me on the list

SH420


----------



## raratt (Apr 9, 2022)

I have my DD lined up...


----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2022)

I'm just taking it easy at home today...
Making a spreadsheet of all the watches and part numbers, it is pretty cool being able to search through all the broken ones etc for a part just doing a search.
Also did a bit of polishing on some of the worst ones. Very relaxing, especially if they have minor cracks or imperfections that would never come out.
Perfection isn't the goal. It still needs to look used. This one has some rust staining from the inside of the crystal, going to try some oxalic acid on it when I remember wher I put it..


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 9, 2022)

newgrow16 said:


> Chased another small juvenile rattlesnake out of my back yard yesterday afternoon, second one this spring. This one is about 12" long but the tail markings were different from the mouse killer from my garage, I think the mama I released last year reproduced:
> 
> View attachment 5115636


Almost drove over this guy the other day. He was just chillin in the middle of my road. I stopped got out and he gtfo.

if it was near my house i would have chopped it’s bloody head off.


----------



## raratt (Apr 9, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Almost drove over this guy the other day. He was just chillin in the middle of my road. I stopped got out and he gtfo.
> View attachment 5115795
> if it was near my house i would have chopped it’s bloody head off.


I guess I need to be careful if I stop there to take a piss...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> I guess I need to be careful if I stop there to take a pissssssssssss...


FIFY


SH420


----------



## raratt (Apr 9, 2022)

Added a piece of irrigation hose that will go between the 6 smart pots that were just delivered. I'll probably add another one to have one on each side of the pots. Need to run another one for the blackberries also. Debating on whether to put down some weed cloth under them so I'll never have to mess with weeds in the ground again.


----------



## dizzygirlio (Apr 11, 2022)

We finally got our AC going. At first I tried to fix it, cause I'm cheap and broke. When I got up on the roof I found out where the hornets from my back yard had moved to and promptly got down and called an AC guy.

I told him about the wasp nest over the phone and he said not to worry about it. I thought he was going to poison them or it was going to be a big deal. Guy gets on my roof, knocks the small nest off with a stick that and proceeds to replace the fuse, just as smooth as a hot knife through butter. He even gave me a new filter. I don't know if I'm more in awe of him or jealous that he was able to be that cool about it. He's like, "they won't come back now".

Then he billed us less than I was expecting because he had "left overs" in his truck and "was just down the street. I still don't know if he meant left over parts from the last job or food he was waiting to heat up, but I'm super grateful either way. My house is cool and my back yard has a few less jerk bugs in it. Overall a good day!

Time for some cananut butter cookies and a bowl. Note: I copied this recipie from a peanut butter cookie recipie @Milky Weed posted. Thanks for this!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 11, 2022)

Ok I’m back! What have I missed guys?!


----------



## Milky Weed (Apr 11, 2022)

I finally reached out to _something _Or s_omeone _
for therapy. Big step for me I still don’t believe in it but I need to try something.

I had an epiphany after I accidentally ate like two dozen of those peanut butter cookies at once in my sleep I put too much rosin in them. Being that high for days really made me re evaluate my life.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 11, 2022)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Ok I’m back! What have I missed guys?!


ME!!

Nice to see you back!


----------



## raratt (Apr 11, 2022)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Ok I’m back! What have I missed guys?!


There was this thing, then another, then a sock showed up, then it was gone and people got stoned.


----------



## lokie (Apr 11, 2022)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Ok I’m back! What have I missed guys?!


Welcome back!


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 11, 2022)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Ok I’m back! What have I missed guys?!


Not much, really. Nice to see you around, what have you been up to?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 11, 2022)

Back from a small hiatus too. Lotsa life shit to deal with. The kind that wears ya down and leaves you feeling too exhausted to socialize. 
Things have finally settled down a bit.

Grade work started on the camp road so I played *goffer* all weekend. Actually, I only delivered beer and subs but I pretended to be busy 

Good to see everyone


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 11, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Back from a small hiatus too. Lotsa life shit to deal with.


Yeah I hear ya. Lots of death here lately, which is why I haven't really been on even after I came back.

Felling pretty good today though. I'm slowly getting back into exercising to the extent I was before everything went to shit, so I'm feeling a lot better.

Hope you're doing well.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 12, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Not much, really. Nice to see you around, what have you been up to?


I found a new mum. And I was given €240 of genetics at the show for free. Just doing my work. Had a load of shit to deal with also


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 12, 2022)

That's a nice Cola! ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Well I have upgraded my Guinea Pig's habitat.

Where once they lived in a cage designed for two I came home with three girls. Unknown to me they all came with bonuses.
Soon there were eight.

So poor things have lived in a four story cage I modified for three. Two Sons and three daughters later all six Sows now have a habitat to be happy about after what became a confinement for them as they grew huge.

Both cages are still a work in progress. I will be adding second levels for both. so that they have places to go hide away or hide together.
Guinea Pigs are prey. They want to run for shelter when they are afraid because they cannot stay put to see if that predictor is really going to get them.

I thought to share the construct. The big habitat is a repurposing of the crate the riding mower came in.
That crate was perfect to sit right on top of a folding table.
The whole thing disassembles into parts so when I need to move it I can do it by myself.
The smaller cage was curb-side treasure that cleaned up well and was painted again. Those are very expensive to buy new.

For those into organic soil and composting I do love Guinea Pigs so I care and feed with love.
I do however harvest the soiled hay for composting and do grow in homemade organic soil. I also bubble manure tea with Guinea Pig manure and sometime other organic materials.
It's a "Hot Shot" of beneficial organisms and also liquid fertilizer I dilute in the water I water with.


So here is my construct. I also repurposed my very first LED from back in days when they were just starting out, LEDs that is.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 12, 2022)

@Friendly_Grower's guinea pigs be like


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 12, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> That's a nice Cola! ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> Well I have upgraded my Guinea Pig's habitat.
> ...


Nice light, those guinea pigs should grow quickly. Looks like they need more cal-mag...


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 12, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Nice light, those guinea pigs should grow quickly. Looks like they need more cal-mag...



I was thinking to invite some neighbor Guinea Pigs over for their party.

A little mood music for the mood lighting


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 12, 2022)

Those Guinea Pigs like it quiet. They like regular hours ( sun rise sun set ).
They get it in the spare bedroom. They just have to share the room with tents.
I now have a reason to use a portable AC in there so two for the price of one.
A reason to keep them alive and well during the heat of summer and also the tents can be used too.
It's working out. I just didn't plan for it. Things evolve ( modern interpretation for "Shit Happens." )


----------



## doublejj (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 12, 2022)

doublejj said:


>



What's not to love.

I was like "They eat Pumpkin?" Then again I use a vegetable peeler on squash for them and they eat that.
With the peeled carrots it looks like someone eating Spaghetti. 
They have their proper Guinea Pig pellets always at the ready. Water at the ready. Then they have not only the hay they get for bedding that they do eat but Timothy Hay which is expensive but the high quality food grade hay they need to eat. 
Guinea Pigs need Hay! That is the bulk of their diet and also helps them grind their ever growing teeth down.

I'd like to say to anyone thinking that they too can make their own organic soil via Guinea Pig manure that think not just twice but three times.
They are living sentient beings. Their life must be respected for more than mucking up their bedding. 
Always have compassion.


----------



## raratt (Apr 12, 2022)

Guinea Pig, (Cuy) is a delicacy in Peru. They are grown as an important source of protein.
More stupid knowledge...


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 12, 2022)

raratt said:


> Guinea Pig, (Cuy) is a delicacy in Peru. They are grown as an important source of protein.
> More stupid knowledge...


I'd eat that


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I'd eat that


Actually when I raised Guinea Pigs for the retail market about 20 years ago, a visitor had a dog with them and the dog managed to kill three Sows before we knew it was a killer.

We cleaned them and cooked them.
They are vegetarians after all. They have a clean white meat.
Other than the idea they are pets they are also a food source.

From Almighty Google Search



> The name 'guinea pig' *can be traced back to their original price in 16th-century England*, where they could be bought for one guinea each. But why “pig”? Some people believe it's because they resemble small pigs, and this seems to be borne out by the names guinea pigs are given in other languages.


Sailors would get off the Wooden Ships and buy fresh meat for a Guinea. They were considered "little Pigs."

Also


> What does guinea mean?
> 
> 
> A guinea is *an old British unit of money that was worth £1.05*. Guineas are still sometimes used, for example in auctions.


----------



## raratt (Apr 12, 2022)

Went through the cabinets and did inventory today. Couldn't find my receipt but I had them email one to me. The cabinets are all there, however the wall spacers are nowhere to be found. Can't have the first cabinet put up until I get them here. After moving them around a bit I have decided to find someone to install them, with plywood boxes and being 42" tall they are seriously heavy.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 13, 2022)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Ok I’m back! What have I missed guys?!


Welcome back. I don't think you've missed much LOL


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 13, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Welcome back. I don't think you've missed much LOL


How have you been keeping? Are you doing ok?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 13, 2022)

lahadaextranjera said:


> How have you been keeping? Are you doing ok?


I'm good thanks. Just doing the usual. Running some new genetics etc... What have you been up to?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 13, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Nice light, those guinea pigs should grow quickly. Looks like they need more cal-mag...


White striping could be a K def.


----------



## raratt (Apr 15, 2022)

Have a bunch of stuff to do today, need to go to the commissary this morning and get groceries then go to Lowes this afternoon to pick up the spacers for the cabinets that weren't in the shipment plus some 1X6's to use as ledger boards. Need to get some nail blades for my new oscillating tool also. They put the cabinets up with 16 penney framing nails, brilliant.


----------



## DCcan (Apr 15, 2022)

Beer factory today, they got some good stuff aging in barrels for get-togethers with other brewers and the restaurant. 
It's so confusing when you do work there, you keep thinking you misplaced your beer and get thirsty.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 15, 2022)

While shopping at a tool store I was approached by Recruitment Specialist for Cal Trans.
Seems they have enough button pushers, now they are in need of good wrench turners to maintain Equipment. 
If you know anyone in need of a good job..

Caltrans
District 32
Division of Equipment


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 15, 2022)

This is my first weekend off after 37 days on call straight. It’s like a huge Boulder being lifted from my back. Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 15, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> This is my first weekend off after 37 days on call straight. It’s like a huge Boulder being lifted from my back. Have a nice weekend!


You do the same thing


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 15, 2022)

I went trout fishing today and got skunked- a kid on the opposite bank got like 3


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 16, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> This is my first weekend off after 37 days on call straight. It’s like a huge Boulder being lifted from my back. Have a nice weekend!


Have a good one Amber, it must feel like rising from the dead, just in time for Easter no less!


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 16, 2022)

Well lets see. Today was a Sun day. The past few days have been overcast and rain with cold nights.

So to get something "Spring" done I started the recycling of the grow media from this winter's grow past.
I bought a new electric mower so that I could harvest fresh green yard plants ( grass and stuff ) so what went into the Mantis compact composter is a wheelbarrow of fresh greens heavy with rain water. Very moist and very taxing on the mower's batteries.
That mower did just fine! A bit strange to listen as that "Jet Engine sound" happening as it spins up before starting mowing.
We do not want to use a gasoline powered mower because they leak engine oil down into the grass cutting area and onto the blades. Petroleum in the compost is not a good thing in my opinion.

A fresh clean of "the boy's cage" and Guinea Pig bedding was added. Very mucked up and ready to let the microbes go to town.
Also I had, over filled the small batch porch composter so all that also went in the new Mantis. That was a bit on the stinky manure side. Too much stuff in there. I tried something new, I found out that I can use "wood s tove pellets" as cat litter. First off it's cheaper than clay and much cheaper than "Feline Pine kitty litter." The point of that is that the wood pellets soaks up the urine then turns into saw dust and that adds to a composting some Brown and some Green.
The recycling part is the inclusion of 15 gallons of organic soil from an Organic Soil Store believe it or not. I have good things to say about their "Store Brand soil." I have another 75 ~ 80 gallons of soil to process by Winter's chill and the 2022-2023 Winter grow! I look forward to that.

I went back when I had cleaned up and was closing up the shop for the day and I stopped to hand mixed things in the tumbler and already there is heat in parts where the Guinea Pig contributions are meaningful. Way cool that it is already heating up.

I also worked on repurposing cardboard. I bought things for a house and a shop so have a look at Cardboard box mountain in pictures.
What I did today was fill a 55 Gal Plastic barrel with "chipper/shredder" cardboard. It's all the "small stuff" I don't need to run on the band saw on first. It's good to know that my "mini" chipper/shredder is good enough to get all I want to do done. The quality of the product is very nice!

I'm wondering if I should try vermiculture with all that processed cardboard. There are lots of native worms here so it's possible I could lure them up into a construct for making worm-castings. I'll have to keep Black Soldier Flies out so it will need to be screened in.
Ah but that can wait. There is much more cardboard to do and I already have a compacted 55 gallon plastic drum full. It's all good.


So up with the Sun this morning and doing the Farmer John thing. It's time for us all to get up and out in the Sun when there is Sun.
One more time around the Sun my friends!

Best of times to you!


----------



## evergreengardener (Apr 16, 2022)

Been away. Here when I can be but been busy. Looking for my tnt buds to help me out and run up my likes in this thread! 





Run this up! Top shelf pictures! HYPHOTONFLUX PRO-720 4/20 contest.


Hit those likes on these pics to help a fellow grower out!



www.rollitup.org


----------



## raratt (Apr 17, 2022)

Stupid me, thawed out a 9 pound turkey the last couple days which has sealed my fate for today. Guess I'm doing the whole dinner thing with tuna salad and all. Have to pick up some rolls also. Wish me luck.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 17, 2022)

I have a Nueske's ham that needs to be heated and I'm done.


----------



## evergreengardener (Apr 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I have a Nueske's ham that needs to be heated and I'm done.


Chose a non traditional dinner going to have tenderloin steaks and twice baked potatoes here


----------



## lokie (Apr 17, 2022)

evergreengardener said:


> Chose a non traditional dinner going to have tenderloin steaks and twice baked potatoes here


We have not made a choice for dinner yet.

At this time the leading idea is korean BBQ.

Something like this maybe.



What ever it may be, it is certain not to be any resemblance to traditional.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 17, 2022)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I found a new mum. And I was given €240 of genetics at the show for free. Just doing my work. Had a load of shit to deal with also View attachment 5117003


I'm hoping that you have very tiny hands...that would make me feel better about the buds I just trimmed !


----------



## raratt (Apr 18, 2022)

I guess this means I am supposed to do more work in the kitchen.


----------



## 420God (Apr 18, 2022)

I picked up 10 hen chicks so we can have our own eggs again.


----------



## raratt (Apr 18, 2022)

420God said:


> I picked up 10 hen chicks so we can have our own eggs again.
> View attachment 5120431


I paid $6 for an 18 pack of eggs the other day.


----------



## 420God (Apr 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> I paid $6 for an 18 pack of eggs the other day.


Oof. I paid $37.50 for 10 birds and in 6 months I'll have more eggs than I'll know what to do with.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 18, 2022)

420God said:


> Oof. I paid $37.50 for 10 birds and in 6 months I'll have more eggs than I'll know what to do with.


So the chicken came first.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 18, 2022)

420God said:


> Oof. I paid $37.50 for 10 birds and in 6 months I'll have more eggs than I'll know what to do with.


Sell the eggs.......there's always someone that used to have chickens and hates chickens that will buy the eggs


----------



## 420God (Apr 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Sell the eggs.......there's always someone that used to have chickens and hates chickens that will buy the eggs


I would but I hate dealing with people lol. I usually mix them in my dog food to help reduce that cost. I have 3 large dogs that cost almost more than me to feed.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 18, 2022)

420God said:


> I would but I hate dealing with people lol. I usually mix them in my dog food to help reduce that cost. I have 3 large dogs that cost almost more than me to feed.


Still have to feed the chickens lol


----------



## 420God (Apr 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Still have to feed the chickens lol


They'll be free range and they don't mind picking at the deer I bring back for the other animals.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 18, 2022)

420God said:


> They'll be free range and they don't mind picking at the deer I bring back for the other animals.


LOL I'm just busting your chops. I had them for a while. They shit everywhere, fucked up the garden.......I grew to hate them lol 

We had this one go missing for about 20 days. I found her sitting on just as many eggs. Middle of the hottest part of the summer too......that smelled great


----------



## 420God (Apr 18, 2022)

I ordered a 45" pto driven tiller for my tractor since the ex took my new walk behind. I'll be doubling the size of my garden and canning as much as possible. Shits just getting too damn expensive out there.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 18, 2022)

420God said:


> I would but I hate dealing with people lol. I usually mix them in my dog food to help reduce that cost. I have 3 large dogs that cost almost more than me to feed.


Do you ever give them hard boiled eggs? I had a Rott that would hold the egg in her front paws and peel all the shell off of it. The Doberman would just crunch down the whole thing if I let him.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 18, 2022)

420God said:


> They'll be free range and they don't mind picking at the deer I bring back for the other animals.


Are the chickens the only farm animals you have now?


----------



## raratt (Apr 18, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Do you ever give them hard boiled eggs? I had a Rott that would hold the egg in her front paws and peel all the shell off of it. The Doberman would just crunch down the whole thing if I let him.


Doesn't sound like a good idea to me. paint peeling dog farts...


----------



## 420God (Apr 18, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Do you ever give them hard boiled eggs? I had a Rott that would hold the egg in her front paws and peel all the shell off of it. The Doberman would just crunch down the whole thing if I let him.


At most I'll fry them up but the shells go back to the chickens for calcium.


----------



## 420God (Apr 18, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Are the chickens the only farm animals you have now?


Yep. Don't think I'll ever get cows or pigs again. They regulated the crap out of them now so only the big farms can afford to raise them. I have another half a beef ordered also and at $2.50/lb I can barely feed one at that low of a cost. It's nice knowing local farmers.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 18, 2022)

420God said:


> shells go back to the chickens for calcium.


Is that where gwyneth paltrow got that idea?


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is that where gwyneth paltrow got that idea?


?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 18, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> ?


You probably don't want to know



Spoiler












Mandy Moore and More Celebrity Moms Eating Their Placentas


More and more celeb moms are eating their placentas after their pregnancies — click through the gallery to see how they consumed them




www.usmagazine.com


----------



## raratt (Apr 18, 2022)

With a fine Chianti?


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> I guess this means I am supposed to do more work in the kitchen.
> 
> View attachment 5120429


It not so nice here either in Upstate......temp in 30's and dropping fast , high winds and expecting about
a foot of snow early this evening . It's a " Cat In The Hat " day.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 18, 2022)

There are shiit-tons of old estates throughout area that have online auctions.....I'm sure the Erie Canal in its hey day , north of me, is responsible for all the vast estates. Back in the day, the Canal made tons of money for people with businesses there. In this auction, like so many, items for sale are ridiculously cheap...............................
Picked up some old crocks for 2$ a pice , an old wooden bucket 4$ ( the craftsmanship is spectacular), a pocket knife I thought 5$, turned out to be a York, PA forged blade toad sticker, and an old WWII Era RCA Victor radio...that works 12$......Hell, driving through a McDonalds would of cost me more.....I think.....no fast food around these parts.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> So the chicken came first.


Yeah didn’t you see the smile on his face.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> With a fine Chianti?


 Lightly brazed with truffles. This is the Gwyneth Paltrow crowd right?


----------



## DCcan (Apr 19, 2022)

Did a nice drive, 50 miles on gravel along forest ridges across Maine, into NH.
Ends with a nice vista of the White Mts on the horizon, old country roads.
The area was abandoned 150+yrs ago when everyone moved west, but the roads and walls are still there.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 19, 2022)

Got my second booster, Pfizer, the other 3 were Moderna


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 19, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Got my second booster, Pfizer, the other 3 were Moderna


Is there any reason for the switch?


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 19, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Is there any reason for the switch?







__





Mixing and Matching COVID-19 Vaccine Booster Doses | NIH COVID-19 Research







covid19.nih.gov


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 19, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O yeah that's awesome still on holding pattern by the end of the month me and the wife will be getting ours


----------



## 420God (Apr 19, 2022)

Got my new tiller today and put it together.

Snow just melted so the ground is too muddy to test it out.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 19, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I swapped mine up from Pfizer to Moderna, got sick as a dog LOL I was so pleased to see my robust immune response.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I swapped mine up from Pfizer to Moderna, got sick as a dog LOL I was so pleased to see my robust immune response.


I’m not even sure what to do for the next booster.
J&J then Pfizer booster. Now what? Moderna? I feel like i would be super immunized after the Moderna and having gotten covid.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 19, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m not even sure what to do for the next booster.
> J&J then Pfizer booster. Now what? Moderna? I feel like i would be super immunized after the Moderna and having gotten covid.


Get Moderna!


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Get Moderna!


When? 6mo after my last booster?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 19, 2022)

My provider seems to be all Pfizer'ed up- I'm not sure how I could get a Moderna booster


----------



## DCcan (Apr 20, 2022)

The next Moderna booster should be tailored for 2 omnicrom variants, might wait till that gets in the pipeline.
Should be approved soon.


----------



## DCcan (Apr 20, 2022)

Bands of monsoon rains and high winds all morning, coinciding with full moon.
Got rained out inland for work yesterday, so went to the coast to watch the tide come in
That car is just saturated with salt mist air now, sun will be out in an hour and bake it on, mine was.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 20, 2022)

420God said:


> Got my new tiller today and put it together.
> View attachment 5121188View attachment 5121189
> Snow just melted so the ground is too muddy to test it out.


Maybe the mud wouldn't be so bad if you didn't push it but pull it behind your tractor.  

Happy 420!


----------



## ANC (Apr 20, 2022)

Installed a new screen protector on my phone. Looks brand new again. The old protection had so many cracks on. It also layed out perfectly flat for a change. So I am pretty pleased.

Also putting back together a watch that is fighting me every step of the way.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 20, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> My provider seems to be all Pfizer'ed up- I'm not sure how I could get a Moderna booster


Call around!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 20, 2022)

DCcan said:


> The next Moderna booster should be tailored for 2 omnicrom variants, might wait till that gets in the pipeline.
> Should be approved soon.


As an orthepedic surgeon friend used to mutter, "The enemy of good is better." I'd take my booster now and let tomorrow worry about itself.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 20, 2022)

Supper time in the Deep South.


----------



## Friendly_Grower (Apr 21, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Bands of monsoon rains and high winds all morning, coinciding with full moon.
> Got rained out inland for work yesterday, so went to the coast to watch the tide come in
> That car is just saturated with salt mist air now, sun will be out in an hour and bake it on, mine was.
> 
> View attachment 5121502


So 1950s

I expect this to be the start of a great detective story!

Chapter One:

She seemed to calm down some. Her gaze was longingly cast towards the misty horizon. 
I dare not breath loud for fear she would once again look at me with desperation for which I had no real answer.
I looked away. I felt the gentle rocking by the wind on the car. To and Fro. Lifting and falling like breath of life itself. 
I don't know when she slipped out the door but in a moment of clarity I turned to say and she was gone.
Out on the sand the moon shone and over towards the dunes she stood. Her dress flowing in the wind. 
She made a haunting silhouette in the moonlight and then she....


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 21, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> So 1950s
> 
> I expect this to be the start of a great detective story!
> 
> ...


"We break for a word from our sponsors", Eveready Batteries we're ready when you are!

"Now back to the show"


----------



## ANC (Apr 21, 2022)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 5121895
> Supper time in the Deep South.


That's too far south for me then.


----------



## manfredo (Apr 21, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Got my second booster, Pfizer, the other 3 were Moderna


I did the opposite...but the same principle. My first 3 shots were Pfizer, and for my 2nd booster I did Moderna...and now 3 weeks later I am Covid positive, and taking Pfizer's Paxlovid 5 days anti viral.

Ugh! Just some head congestion and a sore throat so far.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 21, 2022)

Who remembers Lordgin? I know @Mohican does! That dude was so rad. He grew some Totoally bitchin Tahoe OG plants and was a photographer of weed
Women like posing half naked with his plants and did these elaborate photo shoots. The dude was off the charts slick. He always talked about how amazing Tahoe OG was and it helped him with his depression and anxiety and I was like really totally Impressed! Today at the weed shop the budtender pulled out a bag of Tahoe OG and I was like Wha the !?! I saw a little leaf fall out of the bad And it was accidentally unsealed!!! So she said I could take it out and smell it and holy hell… It was like so heavenly I felt enlightened and bought a bag. Tomorrow I will test it out.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 21, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Bands of monsoon rains and high winds all morning, coinciding with full moon.
> Got rained out inland for work yesterday, so went to the coast to watch the tide come in
> That car is just saturated with salt mist air now, sun will be out in an hour and bake it on, mine was.
> 
> View attachment 5121502


Nice car

Mine's a little earlier


----------



## manfredo (Apr 21, 2022)

I got my power restored today after 3 days with no electric. No running water for 3 days since I have a well, it was like camping. That hot shower was great when it finally came back on. 

We forget how lucky we are to have basics like refrigerators, running water and heat. So many people still do not.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 21, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I got my power restored today after 3 days with no electric. No running water for 3 days since I have a well, it was like camping. That hot shower was great when it finally came back on.
> 
> We forget how lucky we are to have basics like refrigerators, running water and heat. So many people still do not.


Way to hang in there my friend


----------



## Lenin1917 (Apr 22, 2022)

Made some memes, checked my plants, smoked several joints the size of camel wides, gonna start making a batch of budder here soon


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 22, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Who remembers Lordgin?











lordjin






www.rollitup.org


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Apr 22, 2022)

Ordered 5xNL auto fems, 5x Big bud auto fems, 5x blackberry gum auto fems, 5x Amnesia Auto fems, 5x BCN crit auto fems, 3x CBD lemon autos, 5x white thunder photo fems, 5x AK420 photo fems, all from the herbs. Also got 3x alladins kush photo fems, 12 Rasol Village landrace regs and 6 fem Meroccan Beldia landrace fems from Khalifa genetics. 

Ill be busting seven loads when they come in.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 22, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I did the opposite...but the same principle. My first 3 shots were Pfizer, and for my 2nd booster I did Moderna...and now 3 weeks later I am Covid positive, and taking Pfizer's Paxlovid 5 days anti viral.
> 
> Ugh! Just some head congestion and a sore throat so far.


Manny I hope it ain’t been as rough for you as it has been for me. The Covid itself was bad enough but the damn lingering effects are sucking ass. I’ve had both shoots and a booster all from Moderna and then like you I was given the Paxlovid . 
Did the paxlovid give you an funny after taste that didn’t go away until after you was a day or two out from finishing the script?


----------



## manfredo (Apr 22, 2022)

Bareback said:


> Manny I hope it ain’t been as rough for you as it has been for me. The Covid itself was bad enough but the damn lingering effects are sucking ass. I’ve had both shoots and a booster all from Moderna and then like you I was given the Paxlovid .
> Did the paxlovid give you an funny after taste that didn’t go away until after you was a day or two out from finishing the script?


I am only on my 2nd dose of Paxlovid and no side effects from it yet....Might be too soon to tell. I am actually feeling pretty good today, but that might just be because the sun is shining for a change. Just a mild sore throat and my head congestion seems better today.

I hope you get feeling better soon!! Try and take it easy and get some rest.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 22, 2022)

Installed the new dishwasher yesterday. No it didn't arrive I cancelled that and just purchased what another store had in stock. It's running and was a breeze to install so at least that.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 22, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> lordjin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. Greengurls or something like that. He was so cutting edge back then and like so many others…. Disappeared off the face of the planet. Oh well, life goes on.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 22, 2022)

I went fishing today and caught 3 trout and had them for supper with some yellow rice and asparagus


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 22, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I went fishing today and caught 3 trout and had them for supper with some yellow rice and asparagus


From the hole those kids skunked you on last week? (I think that was you  )


----------



## Bareback (Apr 23, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> From the hole those kids skunked you on last week? (I think that was you  )


Ouch.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 23, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> From the hole those kids skunked you on last week? (I think that was you  )


No, different spot

and it was *one* kid


----------



## raratt (Apr 23, 2022)

Pulled more weeds and put 4 thornless blackberry plants in the garden after hooking up another irrigation line. I'll get the bubblers installed and the rest of the weeds over there pulled tomorrow. I'll probably hate myself in a few years when they try to take over the garden. At least I'll get some good berries, as long as the birds leave them alone. Found a place nearby to get mixed soil for $50 a pickup load to fill the smart pots for the tomatoes and zucchini. The Kings mix for the other plants has gone up to $21 for 3 cu ft.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> Pulled more weeds and put 4 thornless blackberry plants in the garden after hooking up another irrigation line. I'll get the bubblers installed and the rest of the weeds over there pulled tomorrow. I'll probably hate myself in a few years when they try to take over the garden. At least I'll get some good berries, as long as the birds leave them alone. Found a place nearby to get mixed soil for $50 a pickup load to fill the smart pots for the tomatoes and zucchini. The Kings mix for the other plants has gone up to $21 for 3 cu ft.


Shit man. I buy the kings mix by the pallet. Pretty sure there’s 36 of those 3 cu ft bags per. I pay $850-900. You sure they’re only $21? From GV?


----------



## raratt (Apr 23, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Shit man. I buy the kings mix by the pallet. Pretty sure there’s 36 of those 3 cu ft bags per. I pay $850-900. You sure they’re only $21? From GV?


$20.99 plus tax. They were $18 and change a couple months ago.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> $20.99 plus tax. They were $18 and change a couple months ago.


Yeah i think their pallet price now is right around 850 out the door so that means there’s no discount buying by the pallet. I’ve never checked out how much just one bag is there. GVH has always had it the cheapest around but i don’t drive over there for it that often. I get it over here for like $875 out the door now since the price hike.


----------



## raratt (Apr 23, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah i think their pallet price now is right around 850 out the door so that means there’s no discount buying by the pallet. I’ve never checked out how much just one bag is there. GVH has always had it the cheapest around but i don’t drive over there for it that often. I get it over here for like $875 out the door now since the price hike.


I'm surprised you can't find a bulk mix that is as good as that soil that they could deliver to you..


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 23, 2022)

Gotta be a place for bulk like raratt said


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> I'm surprised you can't find a bulk mix that is as good as that soil that they could deliver to you..


I could, and would def be cheaper but it would be a pain in the ass.
I come home with a pallet in the cargo trailer. Pull it out with the forks and put it in the garage right next to where i transplant. I buy bulk soil for outdoor though 
I go through a little more than a pallet a month


----------



## raratt (Apr 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Gotta be a place for bulk like raratt said


I found two recently.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 23, 2022)

I started a thing. The angel on my shoulder is telling me not to pocket the "70% discount" rubber stamp from Home Depot 

Carpenters, weigh in.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 23, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> I started a thing. The angel on my shoulder is telling me not to pocket the "70% discount" rubber stamp from Home Depot
> View attachment 5123364
> Carpenters, weigh in.


More stringers needed?


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Gotta be a place for bulk like raratt said


I buy my bulk soil for the outdoor from the same place @doublejj does.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 23, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> I started a thing. The angel on my shoulder is telling me not to pocket the "70% discount" rubber stamp from Home Depot
> View attachment 5123364
> Carpenters, weigh in.


You're a Peeping Tom!


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 23, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> More stringers needed?


Funny you should say, yesterday I only had 3.

Are the standard dimensions of boards getting smaller? I want a 12' planer.


DarkWeb said:


> You're a Peeping Tom!


My roses are t_horny_


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 23, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> My roses are t_horny_


The thorns on my roses will mess you up

they must have some kind of toxin that turns your skin beet-red and it takes forever to heal


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> More stringers needed?


I'd use a concrete pier, at least something with more beef than a paver or you're gonna get twisting along the length. Then again I only play a carpenter on RIU.


----------



## raratt (Apr 24, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


>


When I trim the roses I end up looking like I tried to take a steak away from a bobcat. It's OK though, the bleeding stops in a little while.


----------



## raratt (Apr 24, 2022)

Need to finish up weeding in my one garden today. It's supposed to make it to 81 today, might drag out the thong and get a little sun on my cheeks.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> Need to finish up weeding in my one garden today. It's supposed to make it to 81 today, might drag out the thong and get a little sun on my cheeks.


Post pics


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 24, 2022)

Finished for the time being. Not bracing the back cause she's sturdier than my ex fiancee


----------



## raratt (Apr 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Post pics


Found a lawn mowing pic I think you will appreciate more.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> Found a lawn mowing pic I think you will appreciate more.
> 
> View attachment 5123722


I do.....I was a bit worried after I said it


----------



## raratt (Apr 24, 2022)

Almost done weeding, I have about a half hour left I'd guess. Put two bubblers under each blackberry, should be enough water. My butt cheeks aren't hot, so I guess I wasn't out in the sun that long.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Apr 24, 2022)

So today, I made one of the last deliveries to the next county that I am obligated to make.
My ex has a birthday and I purchased a gift for my son to give her, went to her house and stashed the gift outside for my son to sneak in the house.
Strange gift, if you ask me.
What 17 year old buys his mother a frying pan for her birthday? 
I bought a nice one.
I did the best I could. I bought her some cutting boards, a ceramic knife, and a lid for the pan. Fills up the big gift bag anyway.
Dammit. Woman got me for $30,000. Caused me to close down a lucrative business, and I'm still buying her gifts. Sheesh.
But he's 17.... !
Next year he's on his own.
Home stretch.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Apr 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> Found a lawn mowing pic I think you will appreciate more.
> 
> View attachment 5123722


Hey! who gave you a pic of my sister?


----------



## raratt (Apr 24, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> Hey! who gave you a pic of my sister?


She did, I have some other ones also.


----------



## DrBuzzFarmer (Apr 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> She did, I have some other ones also.


My sisters a hoe, but she ain't got a handle...


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 24, 2022)

Was gonna ask for credentials, but she doesn't even have a handle. No 10-4, buddy.


----------



## raratt (Apr 24, 2022)

DrBuzzFarmer said:


> My sisters a hoe, but she ain't got a handle...


Her high heels work fine as handles.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 24, 2022)

Just got back from getting married in Hawaii


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 24, 2022)

racerboy71 said:


> Just got back from getting married in Hawaii


Kudos, RB! Were you on the Big Island? Nice to see you around...


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 24, 2022)

Quick update. @raratt hit me up the other day wondering where i was at with the tile. Busy as fuck doing a bunch of other shit but was able to lay some caulk down today. Will be done with the cock tomorrow morning. The finish plumbing super soon.

my island arrived! Yay!
Been waiting for this bad boy

the shower doors are ordered. Got all the fixtures. Toilets. Everything


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 24, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Kudos, RB! Were you on the Big Island? Nice to see you around...


.we were on Oahu, stayed in Waikiki


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 24, 2022)

racerboy71 said:


> .we were on Oahu, stayed in Waikiki


Nice! I’m more of a BI type of guy myself but have hung around Oahu and Maui a bit. Helps knowing somebody who lives there for sure. The Kama'aina discount kicks ass


----------



## Hiphophippo (Apr 24, 2022)

Set the post, cut the tops at 62” from ground made my template for my cross beams and marked all my post so I just have to measure distance cut and mount I should have the slats up this weekend and all that’s left is the dog doors and two single sets of steps installed.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 24, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Nice! I’m more of a BI type of guy myself but have hung around Oahu and Maui a bit. Helps knowing somebody who lives there for sure. The Kama'aina kicks ass


Was beautiful, but next time I'd like to do Maui instead


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 24, 2022)

racerboy71 said:


> Was beautiful, but next time I'd like to do Maui instead


Have you done the BI yet?


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 24, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Have you done the BI yet?


 No, this was our first time.. didn't get to do as much as I'd have liked with the wedding taking a good chunk of one day, having to go get the marriage license, etc etc


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 24, 2022)

Watching paint dry again. This time for the sliding barn door master bath door. Fucker took 3 months to get i sware to god what a joke


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 24, 2022)

racerboy71 said:


> No, this was our first time.. didn't get to do as much as I'd have liked with the wedding taking a good chunk of one day, having to go get the marriage license, etc etc


Oh well shit i bet you had hella fun super jelly.

the BI is the best. You want the bitchen resort experience def stay on the Kona side. But you gotta check out the lava flows bro. My buddy lives up in volcano. Its bad ass


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 24, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


>


I have the first model BC Rich produced


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 24, 2022)

View attachment 5123912


----------



## newgrow16 (Apr 25, 2022)

On my way to the shed this morning, already 82 degrees, I found the guardian of the shed, I threw her over the wall, eat some rats:


----------



## Lenin1917 (Apr 25, 2022)

Payed my bills, bought an 8x4 tent, an 8 in fan filter kit, and 2 packs of seeds ethos crescendo and twenty20 mmxx or 2020


----------



## raratt (Apr 25, 2022)

I was on the phone for almost an hour with Lowes trying to find out what was up with the fill strips they didn't send in my cabinet order. They said it will ship from the manufacturer the 27th, so I should have them a few days after that, hopefully. Finished weeding the one garden and contacted the bulk soil place to get my smart bags soil. I'll go get it tomorrow.


----------



## DCcan (Apr 26, 2022)

All the summer places are opening back up, this is a wedding venue.
Old dairy barn, with all the original wagons and sleds still in it.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2022)

racerboy71 said:


> Just got back from getting married in Hawaii


Congratulations! May you have many happy years


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Apr 26, 2022)

Took dad to his neuropsycological assesment yesterday. His EEG today. Short term memory is shot after his last spell in dec. Filled his med planner. Paperwork. Stuffed 10lb pork butt in the crockpot. Tortillas etc. F.'n chipotles in adobo didnt get rung up. Haircut, went from 6in to half guard sides back finger length up top. Feels good now my pale ass needs some sun.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 26, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Took dad to his neuropsycological assesment yesterday. His EEG today. Short term memory is shot after his last spell in dec. Filled his med planner. Paperwork. Stuffed 10lb pork butt in the crockpot. Tortillas etc. F.'n chipotles in adobo didnt get rung up. Haircut, went from 6in to half guard sides back finger length up top. Feels good now my pale ass needs some sun.


Sorry to hear about your dad. The rest sounds good.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 26, 2022)

doublejj clone factory is in full swing today. Thanks again @tyler.durden for your pool shock formula. it works so well, it's a game changer. roots in 1 week....


----------



## doublejj (Apr 26, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Took dad to his neuropsycological assesment yesterday. His EEG today. Short term memory is shot after his last spell in dec. Filled his med planner. Paperwork. Stuffed 10lb pork butt in the crockpot. Tortillas etc. F.'n chipotles in adobo didnt get rung up. Haircut, went from 6in to half guard sides back finger length up top. Feels good now my pale ass needs some sun.


I've been having memory issues for years..... I see posts I've made here on RIU that i do not recall making. Oh well, I guess it comes with the territory. However thanks for reminding me that i need a haircut. Best of luck to you and your dad.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Took dad to his neuropsycological assesment yesterday. His EEG today. Short term memory is shot after his last spell in dec. Filled his med planner. Paperwork. Stuffed 10lb pork butt in the crockpot. Tortillas etc. F.'n chipotles in adobo didnt get rung up. Haircut, went from 6in to half guard sides back finger length up top. Feels good now my pale ass needs some sun.


Your dad is lucky to have you.


----------



## raratt (Apr 26, 2022)

Picked up a truckload of soil, the guy gave it to me. Asked if I cared if the loader got some on my paint, told him it's a truck and it has brush scratches down the sides for a reason. I'm going to have to figure out where to put it all.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 26, 2022)

raratt said:


> Picked up a truckload of soil, the guy gave it to me. Asked if I cared if the loader got some on my paint, told him it's a truck and it has brush scratches down the sides for a reason. I'm going to have to figure out where to put it all.


Give me a name & address - I'll warm the truck up.


----------



## raratt (Apr 26, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Give me a name & address - I'll warm the truck up.


He gives it out free to locals, I guess he delivers to farms up in the foothills also.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 26, 2022)

raratt said:


> He gives it out free to locals, I guess he delivers to farms up in the foothills also.


do you know where he sources it from?....what's it made of?


----------



## Callisto405 (Apr 26, 2022)

A night of Road Rash 2 and some good medicine


----------



## 420God (Apr 26, 2022)

Planted 192 seeds of 16 different plants for the garden. The tiller works awesome so I'll be tripling the size of my garden and putting in a separate patch for potatoes and onions. 

Also setup another crate for more chicks I'll be picking up tomorrow.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## DCcan (Apr 27, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 5124831
> View attachment 5124835
> View attachment 5124839


My wife's right, I'm hanging with my dogs so much, I'm just another pack member.

I openened my mouth and drooled,"That could feed all of us, it's even got bones!"
My next thought was snatching it and running away to share with the pack, after some time on the grill.
I even growl when people reach near my plate, don't know when I picked that habit up.


----------



## 420God (Apr 27, 2022)

Picked up 12 more assorted chicks this morning. All dual purpose meat/egg hens.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 27, 2022)

The fricken IR element blew out so now i’m just basically baking the thing in the bbq. Not the same but oh well i cant wait. Got shitloads of heads showing up here in an hour. Should be done in 2 more hrs. 325ish degrees side burners i guess


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 27, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> The fricken IR element blew out so now i’m just basically baking the thing in the bbq. Not the same but oh well i cant wait. Got shitloads of heads showing up here in an hour. Should be done in 2 more hrs. 325ish degrees side burners i guess
> View attachment 5125199


You got this. I swear I smell it lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 27, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


>


Dang, if I live in CA, I know who would be my new best friend


----------



## DCcan (Apr 27, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Dang, if I live in CA, I know who would be my new best friend


The Meat Dept manager at Safeway?


----------



## 420God (Apr 27, 2022)

That price is insane. I just got another half a beef (525lbs) for $1,250. I pay $2.50/lb for any cut I want. This one I had made mostly into steaks. I have another small chest freezer in the house full to the top with hamburger.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 27, 2022)

420God said:


> That price is insane. I just got another half a beef (525lbs) for $1,250. I pay $2.50/lb for any cut I want. This one I had made mostly into steaks. I have another small chest freezer in the house full to the top with hamburger.
> View attachment 5125218


Damn that’s a thing of beauty.

I get meat from the university I work at, from our meat lab at some really good prices and had a nice pair of ny strips for supper tonight .
But 2.50$ a# is amazing. Ohh good luck with the garden, I’m more than a little jealous of your new tiller.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 27, 2022)

Don’t tell anyone but I gots no bones.
My son is coming home for his birthday pick him up tomorrow at the airport.


----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2022)

Got 3.5 smart pots filled this evening, only 2.5 left to do. Half of the truck bed is emptied, I'll have to figure out how to store the rest. Going to run another irrigation line so I'll have them surrounded in order to get enough water in them. I keep looking at them and thinking I should put weed plants in instead of veggies...lol.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 27, 2022)

DCcan said:


> The Meat Dept manager at Safeway?


She’s so fucking hot


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 27, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 5125276View attachment 5125277
> Don’t tell anyone but I gots no bones.
> My son is coming home for his birthday pick him up tomorrow at the airport.


7.48/lb wtf bro


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 28, 2022)

Bareback said:


> ...meat from the university I work at...meat lab..


Hey, I meant to call, I won't be able to make it for supper after all, sorry.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Apr 28, 2022)

Working on the fence. Finding morels. Smoking blunts. Smoking some sausages and a slab of lamb too lol all in a day and half’s work.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 28, 2022)

I hope to get some morels this season.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 28, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Hey, I meant to call, I won't be able to make it for supper after all, sorry.
> 
> View attachment 5125387


Yeah we gots one of those labs too. But I’m hoping that’s not were my steaks have been coming from .

We have a rat tower that is a super high security area. Rats with no immunity systems for research. I have to do maintenance on fume hoods, lighting and receptacles, coolers and freezers . Everything has to be super sterile, no chemicals I have to dress up like I’m in an ET movie and I don’t even get Reese’s pieces… wtf.


----------



## Bareback (Apr 28, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> Working on the fence. Finding morels. Smoking blunts. Smoking some sausages and a slab of lamb too lol all in a day and half’s work. View attachment 5125515View attachment 5125516


Sweet…. one question….how do you keep your sausages lit.


----------



## raratt (Apr 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I hope to get some morels this season.


I have no morals...actually I do but it sounded funny at first.


----------



## raratt (Apr 28, 2022)

Bareback said:


> Sweet…. one question….how do you keep your sausages lit.


Torch, like dabs.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Apr 28, 2022)

Got the framing all done just have to do the slats either Tomorrow or Saturday depends on how I feel. Got like four more hours on the lamb and sausages just put the sausages in had the lamb In Around 12.


----------



## raratt (Apr 28, 2022)

Filler strips I was missing for the cabinets showed up today, along with a paint pen and wax hole filler for the flat moulding. They must have overnighted it.
@Aeroknow


----------



## Bareback (Apr 28, 2022)

Cooking supper…..after a nine hour shift changing exterior lighting on the second floor of all the dog kennels, and changing both front wheel hubs on my suv ….. listening to anti wife songs very because I’m pissed she didn’t cook while I was busy af. Ok time to play Miss Misery one more again lol.


----------



## lokie (Apr 28, 2022)

not mine

We have chicks.

Ivory has laid her clutch in a log/nest. Lucky, the papa, feeds her and guards over the entrance.
It is interesting to watch as Mustard "babysits" tending the eggs while Ivory is out for water and a stretch.

I hope it is fewer than more. Research indicates 2 to 6 eggs is average.
I have seen one featherless pink chick so far today. 

We are excited for this first but are not likely to promote future hatchings.






Lucky is male, green and yellow in color. Ivory is ivory in color with no other coloring.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 28, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> Got the framing all done just have to do the slats either Tomorrow or Saturday depends on how I feel. Got like four more hours on the lamb and sausages just put the sausages in had the lamb In Around 12.View attachment 5125560View attachment 5125561View attachment 5125562


Why'd you fence the tree? Is it an escape risk?


----------



## Hiphophippo (Apr 29, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Why'd you fence the tree? Is it an escape risk?


Gives the dogs extra shade and looks nice when it blooms in the fence area it’s bright red and purple it’s nice to be yeah I get it aesthetically pleasing as well as serve it’s purpose


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> Gives the dogs extra shade and looks nice when it blooms in the fence area it’s bright red and purple it’s nice to be yeah I get it aesthetically pleasing as well as serve it’s purpose


I have small terriers that wouldn't even see that fence on their way under it. It does look nice.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Apr 29, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I have small terriers that wouldn't even see that fence on their way under it. It does look nice.


It’s not done yet it’ll be a panel fence when I’m done I still have to put up the slats some people call it a privacy fence


----------



## Hiphophippo (Apr 29, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I have small terriers that wouldn't even see that fence on their way under it. It does look nice.


We raise King Charles cavaliers as well that would slip right under and not blink an eye hell the big dogs would get thru it as it is now. I’ll post more as I complete it


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> It’s not done yet it’ll be a *panel fence* when I’m done I still have to put up the slats some people call it a privacy fence





Hiphophippo said:


> We raise King Charles cavaliers as well that would slip right under and not blink an eye hell the big dogs would get thru it as it is now. I’ll post more as I complete it


Ok that makes a lot more sense now! It looked more like horse fencing. I'd love to see the gate too.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Apr 29, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Ok that makes a lot more sense now! It looked more like horse fencing. I'd love to see the gate too.


No outside access. we fenced in the side of the garage with the extra man door so you have to go thru the garage to get into the fence area so nobody can let the dogs out or get into them without climbing or physically trying to. It prevents accidents that way.


----------



## 420God (Apr 29, 2022)

Never thought I'd be one of the lucky ones to have a fuel pump programmed wrong. Just filled up my car with diesel for $2.89/gallon.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2022)

420God said:


> Never thought I'd be one of the lucky ones to have a fuel pump programmed wrong. Just filled up my car with diesel for $2.89/gallon.
> View attachment 5125991


Sweet!


----------



## 420God (Apr 29, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Sweet!


I'm friends with the manager and pointed it out so she corrected it right after but still gave me the deal. Apparently it was like that since the price change yesterday. She was happy I told her and pissed at the same time. This is the only gas station for 20 miles so a lot of farmers come through with big trucks and tractors.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2022)

420God said:


> I'm friends with the manager and pointed it out so she corrected it right after but still gave me the deal. Apparently it was like that since the price change yesterday. She was happy I told her and pissed at the same time. This is the only gas station for 20 miles so a lot of farmers come through with big trucks and tractors.


It was very kind of you to tell her. You're such a sweetie.


----------



## raratt (Apr 29, 2022)

Figured out how to link my phone to my PC to download pics, baby steps.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Apr 29, 2022)

raratt said:


> Figured out how to link my phone to my PC to download pics, baby steps.


I didn’t know you could do that! I’m going to have my wife set that up for me.


----------



## raratt (Apr 29, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> I didn’t know you could do that! I’m going to have my wife set that up for me.


2 ways, if you have a Google account you can use Google pictures, or for a windows PC there is an app for Android phones if you have a microsoft account, like Hotmail, ETC.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Apr 29, 2022)

raratt said:


> 2 ways, if you have a Google account you can use Google pictures, or for a windows PC there is an app for Android phones if you have a microsoft account, like Hotmail, ETC.


I have an iPhone. She said mine is already hooked up I just am dumb and don’t know how to use my phone. Her words not mine.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> I have an iPhone. She said mine is already hooked up I just am dumb and don’t know how to use my phone. Her words not mine.


Plug your phone into your computer. If you have an Apple computer open Photos. When you see your iPhone show up in Devices on the left click on it and it will sync your photos.

If you don't have an Apple computer then you'll need to use a proprietary app for where you want to upload your photos to.

You can also use space on iCloud to sync your photos in real time.
hth


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 29, 2022)

I have an Android phone and a Windows machine; just hook up phone via USB and windows pops up with a menu with choices like view files. I go to the directory of choice and drag/drop the files I want to the directory on the computer. easy and no extra software involved


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 29, 2022)

Backing up yo shit onto the icloud isn’t a bad idea. I always just synced and backed up on the PC. Then would delete on the phone. Well when a fire comes and burns down your PC bye bye backed up photos.


----------



## raratt (Apr 29, 2022)

Google pictures is stored in the cloud, should have specified I was wanting to do it wirelessly, I figured out how to choose the USB on the phone to transfer data previously. Initially it wants to charge not transfer data..


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 29, 2022)

raratt said:


> *Google pictures* is stored in the cloud, should have specified I was wanting to do it wirelessly, I figured out how to choose the USB on the phone to transfer data previously. Initially it wants to charge not transfer data..


My son says, "Thank you".


----------



## raratt (Apr 29, 2022)

Getting closer to having all the irrigation in place for my smart pots. Ordered 2 more because I think I have enough soil left to fill them, plus I have just enough room for them. Have to figure out how to hold down the 1/4 inch lines, the soil is too loose to use the normal staples.


----------



## 420God (Apr 30, 2022)

I ever mention how much I love the VW jetta TDI. I retired the one I bought new in 2014 after the hitch couldn't support weight anymore and I almost lost a trailer load of deer on the freeway. Nothing wrong with the car itself, I just don't want to risk damaging it anymore. It made it over 300k miles without ever giving me an issue so I found the exact same car with just over 100k miles, 1 owner, which is just getting broken in. I hate that they stopped making the diesel as these are some of the strongest most reliable cars they've ever made.


----------



## raratt (Apr 30, 2022)

Last two pots will be here today, need to go veggie shopping. Son has 6 tomato plants he started, I'll figure out how to stake them up, my hog fence cages I made don't really fit the pots. I think I'll make some 2X2's and use the 1/4 inch clamps attached to them to hold the lines.
Found a greenhouse that will just fit over the top of all of them. I can attach shade cloth in the summer, then put the cover on it in the fall and have tomatoes at Christmas? Guess I'll find out.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 30, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> It was very kind of you to tell her. You're such a sweetie.


IKR? Most/all stations don't make shit on fuel so literally every penny helps/hurts.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 30, 2022)

raratt said:


> Figured out how to link my phone to my PC to download pics, baby steps.


I just went from a 3G flip phone to a android. I'm proud AF that I can make a phone call or send a text on it. VERY baby steps.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 30, 2022)

raratt said:


> Last two pots will be here today, need to go veggie shopping. Son has 6 tomato plants he started, I'll figure out how to stake them up, my hog fence cages I made don't really fit the pots. I think I'll make some 2X2's and use the 1/4 inch clamps attached to them to hold the lines.View attachment 5126397
> Found a greenhouse that will just fit over the top of all of them. I can attach shade cloth in the summer, then put the cover on it in the fall and have tomatoes at Christmas? Guess I'll find out.


Concrete remesh requires some work at the start but lasts forever and supports some huge tomato plants


----------



## raratt (Apr 30, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Concrete remesh requires some work at the start but lasts forever and supports some huge tomato plants


This stuff is about the same, hog fence. I need to go through and smooth off where I cut access holes because they are sharp. Our tomatoes end up hanging over the top of it to the ground. I used metal stakes to hold it up.


----------



## 420God (Apr 30, 2022)

Installed the new hitch and trailer wiring kit on the new Jetta.


----------



## Newcangro (Apr 30, 2022)

Dug some holes and filled some holes


----------



## DCcan (Apr 30, 2022)

Set up a new tent, retiring the moutain tent and doing glamping with wall to wall carpet, widescreen tablet and soundbar.
The tupperware container has a flashlight in it, diffuses the light nicely, it's my beer holder/ dab station for movie time.
Knees can't take the load backpacking anymore, just car camping. Mostly tired of crawling in and out of small tents, this is a palace for 2 people.


----------



## lokie (Apr 30, 2022)

Newcangro said:


> Dug some holes and filled some holes View attachment 5126499View attachment 5126500



Knowing when to stop digging is an important trait around these parts.





Welcome to TnT.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 30, 2022)

lokie said:


> Knowing when to stop digging is an important trait around these parts.
> 
> View attachment 5126510
> 
> ...


I have seen that happen irl lol


----------



## DCcan (Apr 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I have seen that happen irl lol


I've done that a dozen times, slow learner as always


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 30, 2022)

Finished the large perennial flower bed. Finally! It was neglected the last two years. Also cleaned up one of the small sized ones. The big lilac at the back of that one can use some attention but that can be another day. Started to fill a small depression in the lawn that comes back every year...... probably a stump rotting down there.

4:59....


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 30, 2022)

Oh yeah....also cleaned up the ATV trail along the side of the property. All the little trees that start to rub the belly of the quad and close to your body are all snipped low and wide then raked to the side.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 30, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Set up a new tent, retiring the moutain tent and doing glamping with wall to wall carpet, widescreen tablet and soundbar.
> The tupperware container has a flashlight in it, diffuses the light nicely, it's my beer holder/ dab station for movie time.
> Knees can't take the load backpacking anymore, just car camping. Mostly tired of crawling in and out of small tents, this is a palace for 2 people.
> 
> View attachment 5126507


One more upgrade since you don't have to hump it, a Exped MegaMat sleeping pad, a little pricey but best of this type I have ever used.


----------



## raratt (Apr 30, 2022)

I have accomplished squat today, well I made breakfast, that is all. I may not do anything else not food related.


----------



## DarkWeb (Apr 30, 2022)

raratt said:


> I have accomplished squat today, well I made breakfast, that is all. I may not do anything else not food related.


It's still early for you


----------



## manfredo (Apr 30, 2022)

raratt said:


> Last two pots will be here today, need to go veggie shopping. Son has 6 tomato plants he started, I'll figure out how to stake them up, my hog fence cages I made don't really fit the pots. I think I'll make some 2X2's and use the 1/4 inch clamps attached to them to hold the lines.View attachment 5126397View attachment 5126398
> Found a greenhouse that will just fit over the top of all of them. I can attach shade cloth in the summer, then put the cover on it in the fall and have tomatoes at Christmas? Guess I'll find out.


Nice...How many gallons are those bags? I just bought a couple 40g bags for outdoors this year...


----------



## raratt (Apr 30, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Nice...How many gallons are those bags? I just bought a couple 40g bags for outdoors this year...


50 gallon.


----------



## raratt (Apr 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's still early for you


OK, so they had hams on sale at the store so I had to hack one up. 90 cents a pound isn't bad. I'm thinking hot ham and cheese sandwiches for dinner. Asparagus is up to $4.75 a pound now, bought a bundle of broccoli for $1.50 instead.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Set up a new tent, retiring the moutain tent and doing glamping with wall to wall carpet, widescreen tablet and soundbar.
> The tupperware container has a flashlight in it, diffuses the light nicely, it's my beer holder/ dab station for movie time.
> Knees can't take the load backpacking anymore, just car camping. Mostly tired of crawling in and out of small tents, this is a palace for 2 people.
> 
> View attachment 5126507


Where's the MJB can? Looks plush.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 30, 2022)

Oh yeah check this shit out. It tucks in more just perfectly

rockin out in any bedroom i’m working in. Or all like now


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 30, 2022)

I got way more important stuff to do to stay on schedule but the range hood came in yesterday had to hang it. Just did and it makes me feel all moist.

Zephyr model Venezia  its got wifi and shit!


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 30, 2022)

Can’t wait to enjoy this zone


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 30, 2022)

42” tall. Will be 14” sticking above the deck


----------



## raratt (Apr 30, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh yeah check this shit out. It tucks in more just perfectly
> View attachment 5126585
> rockin out in any bedroom i’m working in. Or all like now


Rock out with your 

out!












Penis.


----------



## raratt (Apr 30, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 5126589
> 42” tall. Will be 14” sticking above the deck


That will be good for your back.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 30, 2022)

@raratt gonna order that handle jig for the cabinets like i said you can totally borrow it. Trust me. You want to.
I got the hook up on handles/pulls/knobs too  do not buy from lowes


----------



## raratt (Apr 30, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> @raratt gonna order that handle jig for the cabinets like i said you can totally borrow it. Trust me. You want to.
> I got the hook up on handles/pulls/knobs too  do not buy from lowes


I'll get with you on the pulls, the Mrs wants black ones (that doesn't sound right) with a matte black sink faucet.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 30, 2022)

raratt said:


> I'll get with you on the pulls, the Mrs wants black ones (that doesn't sound right) with a matte black sink faucet.


I got a catalog for you to choose from. Roughly $5 a pull. Knobs are cheaper but everyone is doing pulls now. 3 different sizes these ones aint cheap. They’re solid not hollow pieces of shit. Straight hook up from cabinet dude.


----------



## raratt (Apr 30, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I got a catalog for you to choose from. Roughly $5 a pull. Knobs are cheaper but everyone is doing pulls now. 3 different sizes these ones aint cheap. They’re solid not hollow pieces of shit. Straight hook up from cabinet dude.


Not sure about pulls on the cabinets, guess I'd have to see them.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 30, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh yeah check this shit out. It tucks in more just perfectly
> View attachment 5126585
> rockin out in any bedroom i’m working in. Or all like now


Each one of those receivers down low, one needed per zone, costs 550 bucks fucking ridiculous


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 30, 2022)

raratt said:


> Not sure about pulls on the cabinets, guess I'd have to see them.


The pimp shit is the 3 sizes i was saying. You put the smaller one on the doors, instead of knobs. The medium size ones on the drawer pulls and the bigger ones on bigger drawer pulls like i got for garbage can drawers and shit. I’ll send you the info when i can bro


----------



## raratt (Apr 30, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> garbage can drawers


I actually ordered one of those also. No more cans at the end of the cabinets.


----------



## lokie (Apr 30, 2022)

raratt said:


> Rock out with your
> View attachment 5126592
> out!
> 
> ...


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 30, 2022)

@raratt

these are the ones i’m going with on the bottom

shop around bro. You’ll see but don’t bee fooled by the hollow pieces of shit on amazon which aren’t even better price


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 30, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Oh yeah....also cleaned up the ATV trail along the side of the property. *All the little trees that start to rub the belly of the quad* and close to your body are all snipped low and wide then raked to the side.


We call em tick elevators around here.


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2022)

Ran all the bubblers for the smart pots (the ones that are filled), planted the tomatoes and put in the cages. Have two more pots to fill and run lines into. I think I have enough soil left in the truck to fill the last 2 pots. Used a 4" piece of 2X2 redwood and a nail in clamp buried in the soil to hold the 1/4" lines in the pots. Need to order the greenhouse to attach shade cloth to. Need to get some zucchini plants and plant all the green beans. Might need to swap out the bubblers for drip line for the beans, I'll find out. Still contemplating what else to plant.


----------



## 420God (May 1, 2022)

Setup a new trailer for work. I used underbody spray on all the welds and fenders to slow down the rust and added hazard tape, not like it'll help make people move over when I stop. New brighter LED tail lights come Tuesday.


----------



## Hiphophippo (May 1, 2022)

I’m working on a new seedling area. This is a rough idea and nothing near the finished product it’ll be sealed and lined with a fan and small heater when done so no judgements guys just a rough idea so far will complete over the next few weeks. It should hold about 100 solo cups or about fifty one gallon pots to be used for outdoor plants.


----------



## JamieThePainter (May 1, 2022)

Managed to start smoking tobacco today after 18 months away from it. 

Don't be jealous.


----------



## lokie (May 1, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> I’m working on a new seedling area. This is a rough idea and nothing near the finished product it’ll be sealed and lined with a fan and small heater when done so no judgements guys just a rough idea so far will complete over the next few weeks. It should hold about 100 solo cups or about fifty one gallon pots to be used for outdoor plants.View attachment 5127078View attachment 5127079View attachment 5127080


Nice. Is it mobile?





On wheels?


----------



## Hiphophippo (May 1, 2022)

lokie said:


> Nice. Is it mobile?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It can be moved easily with two people one person could it would just be awkward I’ll post some pics as I finish it it all weighs about 30 pounds when it’s done and sits on three foot tall legs I guess I could add some casters to the bottom and wheel it around lol thanks for the idea


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 1, 2022)

JamieThePainter said:


> Managed to start smoking tobacco today after 18 months away from it.
> 
> Don't be jealous.


Jealous? Nope, I quit 22 years ago after much too long & I won't touch that corporate poison ever again.


----------



## raratt (May 1, 2022)

I'm still an addict.


----------



## lokie (May 1, 2022)

raratt said:


> I'm still an addict.


Once a ban on menthol is implemented fewer will have a choice.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 2, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Jealous? Nope, I quit 22 years ago after much too long & I won't touch that corporate poison ever again.


I quit 22 years ago as well. Good riddance. 

SH420


----------



## manfredo (May 2, 2022)

@Bareback....How are you feeling now? Hopefully better!!

Week 2 of Covid kicked my ass. The first week I thought I was going to skate right through it...Week two I could barely peel myself off the sofa. 

I am feeling a little better today...at least I am vertical today....well kind of.


----------



## Bareback (May 2, 2022)

manfredo said:


> @Bareback....How are you feeling now? Hopefully better!!
> 
> Week 2 of Covid kicked my ass. The first week I thought I was going to skate right through it...Week two I could barely peel myself off the sofa.
> 
> I am feeling a little better today...at least I am vertical today....well kind of.


I’m glad you’re at starting to recover some. I’m feeling better with a few exceptions. I don’t have my stamina back, my sinus infection won’t go away and allergies flare up instantly now.
I have been working all except the first week but I’m wiped out by lunch.
Get well soon and take care of yourself.


----------



## manfredo (May 2, 2022)

Bareback said:


> I’m glad you’re at starting to recover some. I’m feeling better with a few exceptions. I don’t have my stamina back, my sinus infection won’t go away and allergies flare up instantly now.
> I have been working all except the first week but I’m wiped out by lunch.
> Get well soon and take care of yourself.


You too...Try not to over do it. It sucks that it's spring time and we all have lots to do!!

Covid is raging in central NY right now, bigtime



https://www.nytimes.com/2022/04/27/world/covid-hot-spot-new-york-counties.html


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 2, 2022)

Fire wood split


----------



## DarkWeb (May 2, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Fire wood split View attachment 5127498


Come on over 



That's the smallest one


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (May 2, 2022)

Neurology apt for dad. Got him approved for energy assistance, bout 1200 credit, should help with needs and wants. Collections called said he owed the hospital 24,000! Wtf, I dont remember him getting air lifted to the hospital for a snake bite to the dick and having a playboy bunny suck the poison out? Did a 3 day stint 2 years ago and hospital fucked up. I made calls had medicare call the hospital and got it straightened out. Owes nothing. Hit the grocery deli, rotisserie chicken, tater salad, coleslaw. Time to get weird(er).


----------



## Bareback (May 2, 2022)

I planted 5 rows of g-90 corn, I haven’t grew this one before but a co-worker recommended it so ……why not …… it’s the most expensive corn seed I’ve ever bought. If anyone has any experience with it ( growing it , eating it ) let me know what you think.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 2, 2022)




----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (May 2, 2022)

5


Bareback said:


> I planted 5 rows of g-90 corn, I haven’t grew this one before but a co-worker recommended it so ……why not …… it’s the most expensive corn seed I’ve ever bought. If anyone has any experience with it ( growing it , eating it ) let me know what you think.


5 rows g-13 sounds better! Been wanting to grow popping corn but not much top soil left round yonder I reckon


----------



## raratt (May 3, 2022)

My plan for today is a nap, then a trip to the store to get ice, nothing else other than making some kind of food for dinner.


----------



## Bareback (May 3, 2022)

I put a rack of pork ribs on the Webber and some corn-on-cob in the ninja and now some turds in Toto…. I’m calling it a day.


----------



## DCcan (May 4, 2022)

Anyone ever seen large hawks eating night crawlers?
I've had one in my yard for 3 mornings eating them like a robin, and now a squirrell just chased him off, WTF?


----------



## DCcan (May 4, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Anyone ever seen large hawks eating night crawlers?
> I've had one in my yard for 3 mornings eating them like a robin, and now a squirrell just chased him off, WTF?


White spot on back of head, white stripe on tail, medium large, haven't figured out the breed yet.


----------



## raratt (May 4, 2022)

DCcan said:


> White spot on back of head, white stripe on tail, medium large, haven't figured out the breed yet.
> 
> View attachment 5128352View attachment 5128355


Broad winged hawk?


----------



## Bareback (May 4, 2022)

DCcan said:


> White spot on back of head, white stripe on tail, medium large, haven't figured out the breed yet.
> 
> View attachment 5128352View attachment 5128355


Looks like a juvenile, that might explain the behavior.

Ohh wait I just remembered what my grandpa said…..” early bird gets the worm “ but he didn’t mention the squirrel because it was out of season and well you know how those damn game wardens are.


----------



## Lenin1917 (May 4, 2022)

Got the frame of this 8x4 tent up, trying to get the tent around it. Not a solo job apparently


----------



## DarkWeb (May 4, 2022)

I love making jigs! Complicated ones that solve problems. Faster and smoother baby! Hell yeah


----------



## DCcan (May 4, 2022)

raratt said:


> Broad winged hawk?
> View attachment 5128383


Yup, thats what it is. They all migrated back recently.
My wife's bird group said they eat everything on the ground, guess they spend a lot of time there.


----------



## manfredo (May 4, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Got the frame of this 8x4 tent up, trying to get the tent around it. Not a solo job apparently


Definitely a lot easier with 4 hands !!


----------



## Lenin1917 (May 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Definitely a lot easier with 4 hands !!


Yeah I’ve got a buddy coming to give me a hand with it now. Just in time too since the second half’s light gets here tomorrow. Got the 8in ducting hooked up, cut a big ass hole over the door and ran it to the dryer vent hookup. Definitely not getting my security deposit back also ordered a big fucking bong off DHgate that I should see in a month or two


----------



## raratt (May 4, 2022)

Went to the eye DR, getting new glasses/prescription. Picked up some super burrito's at the local Taqueria for dinner. Bought some squash plants and some angle brackets for the cabinets at Ace. Planted some zucchini seeds because they didn't have any plants. Moved the soil to the back of the truck so it is reachable with the shovel. I'll wait for a cooler day to move the rest of it. 88 degrees out there at the moment, more heating time left.


----------



## Bareback (May 5, 2022)

I planted twelve crook neck squash yesterday just before dark. Gonna try and get some beans planted in the next couple of days, of course it depends on weather and gumption. The tomatoes I started from seed will be ready by early next week for the garden.


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2022)

Bareback said:


> Gonna try and get some beans planted in the next couple of days, of course it depends on weather and gumption.


Same here, but the weather is cooperating.


----------



## Lenin1917 (May 5, 2022)

I ain’t done shit yet today except take a shit


----------



## manfredo (May 5, 2022)

Productive afternoon of puttering. Fixed the leaking hose bib on my patio, planted cukes, lettuce, spinach, and some flowers, all from seed.


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Fixed the leaking hose bib on my patio


You get now O rings or something?


----------



## DCcan (May 5, 2022)

Took a hike along a stream down to the river.
Nice place for a puff and nap in the sun at the end.


----------



## Bareback (May 5, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Productive afternoon of puttering. Fixed the leaking hose bib on my patio, planted cukes, lettuce, spinach, and some flowers, all from seed.


Good to hear you have recovered enough for puttering around.


----------



## manfredo (May 5, 2022)

raratt said:


> You get now O rings or something?


a rubber washer...Getting it apart was the hard part but a little penetrating oil and a deep socket got it.


----------



## manfredo (May 5, 2022)

Bareback said:


> Good to hear you have recovered enough for puttering around.


Yes, thank you. Week 2 was hell, but I seem to have taken a turn for the better about 2 days ago. You sound like you are improving too, I hope anyways!!


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 5, 2022)

My wife had her last radiation treatment for breast cancer today and is *officially* cancer-free


----------



## raratt (May 6, 2022)

I am in the process of cleaning the bakers rack that has been in the kitchen for a long time. It is a PITA because it has some kind of textured paint/epoxy coat, and it's off white (once you get the grease off of it). I'll get it put on Marketplace after I'm done. It has hoops to store wine under it.


----------



## DCcan (May 6, 2022)

Birds this week.
Chipping Sparrow singing his happy tune and a goofball Broadwing Hawk, pretty acclimated to people.
The birds have been jumpy all week with him around, think it's hunting the hedgerows around the field.
Mrs. Cardinal looks happy, think she's staying.


----------



## raratt (May 6, 2022)

Bought another ham today, have plenty left from the other one, but at 49 cents a pound I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## raratt (May 7, 2022)

I have someone supposed to come pick this up this morning, got a message on Marketplace about 10 minutes after I listed it. Hey $20 is $20.


----------



## curious2garden (May 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> I have someone supposed to come pick this up this morning, got a message on Marketplace about 10 minutes after I listed it. Hey $20 is $20.View attachment 5129829


Today is going to be a fun day! I read that as MASSAGE then sat wondering what the fuck that rack was about


----------



## raratt (May 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Today is going to be a fun day! I read that as MASSAGE then sat wondering what the fuck that rack was about


I've massaged racks before.


----------



## 420God (May 7, 2022)

Ordered a pool and got a section of the yard staked out for leveling. I'll be building a 10x20' deck down one of the long sides for a lounge area and I'll add better steps going into the pool.


----------



## curious2garden (May 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> I've massaged racks before.


Read that as rocks too


----------



## curious2garden (May 7, 2022)

420God said:


> Ordered a pool and got a section of the yard staked out for leveling. I'll be building a 10x20' deck down one of the long sides for a lounge area and I'll add better steps going into the pool.
> View attachment 5129851


Sweet, that's perfect for there! I'm still waiting for the weather to warm my pool up enough I can get her tile repaired and cleaned. You can just swap a liner!

PS mine is a 16x32 rectangle, perfect size


----------



## raratt (May 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Read that as rocks too


Put your glasses on?


----------



## curious2garden (May 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> Put your glasses on?


Don't need no stinkin' glasses!




to paraphrase


----------



## 420God (May 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Sweet, that's perfect for there! I'm still waiting for the weather to warm my pool up enough I can get her tile repaired and cleaned. You can just swap a liner!
> 
> PS mine is a 16x32 rectangle, perfect size


In ground are so high maintenance for this area with our temps unless it's indoors. I'm going to make my own heating system with some 1 1/2" black tubing and an extra pump to help move water. I'll have plenty of room to to lay the hose out in a field the pool will be next to.

Kind of hard to see the poles marking out the footprint for the pool but it's way bigger than I thought before ordering. Family and friends will love it.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 7, 2022)

420God said:


> In ground are so high maintenance for this area with our temps unless it's indoors. I'm going to make my own heating system with some 1 1/2" black tubing and an extra pump to help move water. I'll have plenty of room to to lay the hose out in a field the pool will be next to.
> View attachment 5129858
> Kind of hard to see the poles marking out the footprint for the pool but it's way bigger than I thought before ordering. Family and friends will love it.


When I was young my day did the homemade pool heater similar. He put a piece of glass over the tubing to trap the heat more. Also added a valve at the end to slow the flow so the water gets hotter. Worked awesome. Then he put a slide on the deck and had the hot water run down it.


----------



## curious2garden (May 7, 2022)

420God said:


> In ground are so high maintenance for this area with our temps unless it's indoors. I'm going to make my own heating system with some 1 1/2" black tubing and an extra pump to help move water. I'll have plenty of room to to lay the hose out in a field the pool will be next to.
> View attachment 5129858
> Kind of hard to see the poles marking out the footprint for the pool but it's way bigger than I thought before ordering. Family and friends will love it.


Plus your water tables are a lot higher than ours and a 'cement pond' can heave herself right out of the ground there, with our water table always below 1000' and in some places 2500-3000' it's not our issue. I never close my pool because we don't freeze and lose underground pipes. I also have solar (black piping) on my roof to warm the pool passively and obstruct any FLIR roof signature from my grow plus 26k of potable water for the coming Zombie apocalypse.

I bet your liner replacement is cheaper than my acid washing and inevitable tile repair every 6-8 years. I grew up with a vinyl lined pool and it was great.

I think you made a perfect choice for your area. Especially now I'm paying for a tile repair.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 7, 2022)

Do you get taxed for a pool? Wonder if in or above ground is different.


----------



## natureboygrower (May 7, 2022)

420God said:


> Ordered a pool and got a section of the yard staked out for leveling. I'll be building a 10x20' deck down one of the long sides for a lounge area and I'll add better steps going into the pool.
> View attachment 5129851


Looks like your ground will be nice on your feet but if you wanted some xtra softness, theres a product called "fan fold" that works great. I buy it from the local lumber yard. Our pool base is fill (fine fill) so it's a little hard. The fan fold and a tarp over that really helps out. That's a beauty of a seasonal pool you bought. We have a 8000gal coleman that I couldn't imagine summer's without.


----------



## raratt (May 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Do you get taxed for a pool? Wonder if in or above ground is different.


I would think an above ground pool is not taxable because it is "portable".


----------



## lokie (May 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Plus your water tables are a lot higher than ours and a 'cement pond' can heave herself right out of the ground there, with our water table always below 1000' and in some places 2500-3000' it's not our issue. I never close my pool because we don't freeze and lose underground pipes. I also have solar (black piping) on my roof to warm the pool passively and obstruct any FLIR roof signature from my grow plus 26k of potable water for the coming Zombie apocalypse.
> 
> I bet your liner replacement is cheaper than my acid washing and inevitable tile repair every 6-8 years. I grew up with a vinyl lined pool and it was great.
> 
> I think you made a perfect choice for your area. Especially now I'm paying for a tile repair.


----------



## curious2garden (May 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Do you get taxed for a pool? Wonder if in or above ground is different.


In ground is a home improvement and the tax assessor is involved in Los Angeles County. It also increases your home's resale value out here. Most folks are outside year round and the pools with special lighting and water features are enjoyed.


----------



## Lenin1917 (May 7, 2022)

Woke up late and still very high from my chicken POT pie dinner


----------



## Hiphophippo (May 7, 2022)

Worked on the fence. The weather has just been horrible here tons of rain. Got rained out and decided to play with some puppies. Now taking the wife to the smoke house. And smoking on the way there.


----------



## 420God (May 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Do you get taxed for a pool? Wonder if in or above ground is different.


I think only if you have a deck built around it that's attached to the house then they add extra.


----------



## raratt (May 7, 2022)

Got the last of the soil out of the back of the truck and put it back into the regular driveway. It looks naked without it being parked there. I was about a wheel barrel and a half short of filling the last pot. Bacon cheeseburgers for dinner.


----------



## raratt (May 8, 2022)

Soaked a bunch of green beans last night, guess I better get them in the soil today and figure out how to hook up some watering for them.


----------



## 420God (May 8, 2022)

Got my new fishing raft today. I'm ordering a trolling motor and mount next week. Thought about getting a boat but this is a lot easier to just throw in the car and go. Not to mention way cheaper.


----------



## curious2garden (May 8, 2022)

420God said:


> Got my new fishing raft today. I'm ordering a trolling motor and mount next week. Thought about getting a boat but this is a lot easier to just throw in the car and go. Not to mention way cheaper.
> View attachment 5130343


Very nice, knowing me, beer and fishing first thing I'd catch would be the boat. Pics with you out on it, please.


----------



## raratt (May 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Very nice, knowing me, beer and fishing first thing I'd catch would be the boat. Pics with you out on it, please.


I never drank beer when out on the boat, someone had to back the trailer down the ramp and load it at the end of the day.


----------



## raratt (May 8, 2022)

Beans are in the ground, have some leftover I need to figure out where to put. I ought to hack up the ham I picked up and get it in the freezer.


----------



## 420God (May 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Very nice, knowing me, beer and fishing first thing I'd catch would be the boat. Pics with you out on it, please.


Thats my worry, I know the girlfriend is gonna stick a hook through it. Luckily it came with patches.


----------



## lokie (May 8, 2022)

420God said:


> Thats my worry, I know the girlfriend is gonna stick a hook through it. Luckily it came with patches.


Hook her first. That way she learns to be carful through experience.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 8, 2022)

420God said:


> Thats my worry, I know the girlfriend is gonna stick a hook through it. Luckily it came with patches.


If you routinely carry any kind of knife, get a blunt tip one for when you're out in the boat. Sure as shit stinks you'll drop a regular knife and hole the boat. Murphy's inflatable boat law #1.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 8, 2022)

420God said:


> Thats my worry, I know the girlfriend is gonna stick a hook through it. Luckily it came with patches.


I had a buddy that had an RHI that was named "Patches".


----------



## 420God (May 8, 2022)

Seed potatoes are all cut and I've been spending the last couple hours raking rows in the garden for them.


----------



## Bareback (May 9, 2022)

I put some beans in the ground but I still have a lot more to go. But not today. Ohh the corn i planted last week is all up and looking good.


----------



## raratt (May 9, 2022)

Bareback said:


> I put some beans in the ground but I still have a lot more to go. But not today. Ohh the corn i planted last week is all up and looking good.


I tried to grow some white corn. I don't know if it didn't get enough water or I harvested it late because it was tough.


----------



## 420God (May 9, 2022)

I don't bother with corn anymore, there's a 40 acre field across the road of regular stuff that always ends up pollinating my sweet corn making it really starchy.


----------



## doublejj (May 9, 2022)

420God said:


> Got my new fishing raft today. I'm ordering a trolling motor and mount next week. Thought about getting a boat but this is a lot easier to just throw in the car and go. Not to mention way cheaper.
> View attachment 5130343


looks sweet. In Cali of you put any kind of motor on it you will need registration numbers on the side and coast guard approved PFD....best of luck hooking


----------



## Aeroknow (May 9, 2022)

420God said:


> I don't bother with corn anymore


----------



## 420God (May 9, 2022)

doublejj said:


> looks sweet. In Cali of you put any kind of motor on it you will need registration numbers on the side and coast guard approved PFD....best of luck hooking


I thought it was the same here but when I looked it up it said water aircraft and fishing rafts were exempt.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 9, 2022)

420God said:


> I thought it was the same here but when I looked it up it said *water aircraft* and fishing rafts were exempt.


LOL, There's got to be at least 3 federal agency's missing out!


----------



## raratt (May 9, 2022)

Got the recycling taken in, $80 for 6 big bags of aluminum cans, what a ripoff.


----------



## 420God (May 9, 2022)

Got one of 2 gardens planted today and fence around it. In this one there is potatoes, radish, carrots, onions (variety), Brussel sprouts, and celery.

Still have to wait a bit to plant the other garden because of possibility of frost. This one is getting started plants.


----------



## Bareback (May 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> I tried to grow some white corn. I don't know if it didn't get enough water or I harvested it late because it was tough.


I was watching a yt vid earlier on “ the perfect boiled corn “ the dude was saying if you boil it to long blah blah… I was thinking if you boil it then you must not know how to fry or grill it. Lately I’ve grilling mine in the air fryer with butter, chilly powder, salt and pepper…. ohh my.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 9, 2022)

Bareback said:


> I was watching a yt vid earlier on “ the perfect boiled corn “ the dude was saying if you boil it to long blah blah… I was thinking if you boil it then you must not know how to fry or grill it. Lately I’ve grilling mine in the air fryer with butter, chilly powder, salt and pepper…. ohh my.


It's good corn if you can pull it and enjoy it in the field. Some can be so sweet.


Edit: for if over of.


----------



## lokie (May 9, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It's good corn of you can pull it and enjoy it in the field. Some can be so sweet.


A friend of mine raises corn on a large scale. Mostly for seed some for silage.

Visiting at harvest time grantees corn on the cob will be fresh from the stalk.

Don't know this guy but he knows what he is doing.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 9, 2022)

lokie said:


> A friend of mine raises corn on a large scale. Mostly for seed some for silage.
> 
> Visiting at harvest time grantees corn on the cob will be fresh from the stalk.
> 
> Don't know this guy but he knows what he is doing.


Grandpa taught me. We had a big farm. I'll do a dozen faster than you can get through the second one


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 10, 2022)

Bareback said:


> I was watching a yt vid earlier on “ the perfect boiled corn “ the dude was saying if you boil it to long blah blah… I was thinking if you boil it then you must not know how to fry or grill it. Lately I’ve grilling mine in the air fryer with butter, chilly powder, salt and pepper…. ohh my.


Momma likes to wrap em in foil with butter, salt & fresh grated parm & toss on the grill. Yummy!

Edit:


----------



## manfredo (May 10, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Momma likes to wrap em in foil with butter, salt & fresh grated parm & toss on the grill. Yummy!


You can actually pop an ear in the microwave, husk and all, and nuke for 1 minute, and they turn out great.

Feeling like shorts weather here again. Hoping to fire up the chainsaw, and the e bike is all charged up and ready to go too.


----------



## curious2garden (May 10, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Momma likes to wrap em in foil with butter, salt & fresh grated parm & toss on the grill. Yummy!
> 
> Edit:


Our local elote man


Heaven and I'll eat esquite if he's out of elote, now I want that for breakfast LOL


----------



## Grandpapy (May 10, 2022)

Two minutes, soggy corn sucks.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 10, 2022)

As per usual in Chicago, the temp went nuts overnight. In been in the 60s last couple of weeks, and today it hit 90f! First time I've had to turn on the AC in the grow room, and in the rest of the house. SO glad I put in the new AC unit in the grow room last year right before the scooter accident. No way I could do that by myself now. It's a nice 73f in there with 40% humidity, and cool and dry in the rest of the house. Ready for the summer growing season


----------



## Hiphophippo (May 10, 2022)

Got the 2nd of 3 walls done hopefully I get finished Thursday. Then I gotta cut and frame in two doggy doors.


----------



## Hiphophippo (May 10, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Two minutes, soggy corn sucks.


I have some popcorn that’s like this it’s on the cob still I haven’t tried it yet


----------



## curious2garden (May 10, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> Got the 2nd of 3 walls done hopefully I get finished Thursday. Then I gotta cut and dram in two doggy doors.
> View attachment 5131407View attachment 5131408


Looks good!


----------



## curious2garden (May 10, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> As per usual in Chicago, the temp went nuts overnight. In been in the 60s last couple of weeks, and today it hit 90f! First time I've had to turn on the AC in the grow room, and in the rest of the house. SO glad I put in the new AC unit in the grow room last year right before the scooter accident. No way I could do that by myself now. It's a nice 73f in there with 40% humidity, and cool and dry in the rest of the house. Ready for the summer growing season


I keep swearing I'm going to put in a mini split this year LOL. I really need to get it done, sigh.


----------



## Bareback (May 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I keep swearing I'm going to put in a mini split this year LOL. I really need to get it done, sigh.


Get one before it’s to late. We are having a lot of trouble getting havc equipment at work. Especially Trane , it’s 6-9 months out each time we check.


----------



## Hiphophippo (May 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Looks good!


Thanks it’s been a pain the ground in that area is very wavy


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> Thanks it’s been a pain the ground in that area is very wavy


I just run a string line from end to end on the top and if I need to cut the bottoms to make them even so be it.


----------



## Hiphophippo (May 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> I just run a string line from end to end on the top and if I need to cut the bottoms to make them even so be it.


Yeah I set all my cross beams that way and keep every board between 60 and 62 inches depending on the damn ground. I’m just glad I was able to do it. How things are going it would’ve cost 8 grand to get supplies and installed out sourcing it. I got about three days four hours each day and 2000 in supplies so not to bad so far.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I keep swearing I'm going to put in a mini split this year LOL. I really need to get it done, sigh.


How many can you fit in the back seat? maybe you can put it off for a year or so.


----------



## curious2garden (May 11, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> How many can you fit in the back seat? maybe you can *put it off for a year or so*.


God knows I'll try!


----------



## manfredo (May 11, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> Yeah I set all my cross beams that way and keep every board between 60 and 62 inches depending on the damn ground. I’m just glad I was able to do it. How things are going it would’ve cost 8 grand to get supplies and installed out sourcing it. I got about three days four hours each day and 2000 in supplies so not to bad so far.


You were smart not to put a door in the fence. I knew someone who use to raise German Shepherds and they had pups stolen that way twice I know of. No security cameras back then. Or even a kid or anyone can leave a door open and then they escape. Looking good!!!



tyler.durden said:


> As per usual in Chicago, the temp went nuts overnight. In been in the 60s last couple of weeks, and today it hit 90f! First time I've had to turn on the AC in the grow room, and in the rest of the house. SO glad I put in the new AC unit in the grow room last year right before the scooter accident. No way I could do that by myself now. It's a nice 73f in there with 40% humidity, and cool and dry in the rest of the house. Ready for the summer growing season


Are you getting healed up pretty much? Are you going to be able to ride this season or taking a break for a while?

I worry about crashing or worse, getting hit by a car on my e-bike. I try to stay off any busy roads, but I have to take a few....The road I live on is busy with not much of a shoulder. Parks are all banning them.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Are you getting healed up pretty much? Are you going to be able to ride this season or taking a break for a while?
> 
> I worry about crashing or worse, getting hit by a car on my e-bike. I try to stay off any busy roads, but I have to take a few....The road I live on is busy with not much of a shoulder. Parks are all banning them.


Thanks for asking, bro. I trashed my right knee in the process of rehabbing my left (the surgery knee), so I'm not going to be able to ride this year. I plan to have surgery on the right knee right after the holidays, which is the off season for gigs. Almost all the park trails around here say no electric motor vehicles, but no one cares, and no one enforces it. Just do it, and if your caught, play stupid. I've found that it is easier to ask for forgiveness than permission. Unless you're married


----------



## Aeroknow (May 11, 2022)

Don’t do fentanyl fuckers!
Just found out my best buddy died. Dude battled alcohol and opioid addiction his whole life. Dude loved all kinds of other drugs too. Thank god i quit doing stupid shit a while back.
My friend who found him dead heard he was scoring shit with that crap in it. Money was in a huge safe.

dude prob had a good 500K in cash. Illegal guns. A big ass grow. In a fucked up state. The news is gonna have a field day reporting his death. Fucked up man


----------



## curious2garden (May 11, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Don’t do fentanyl fuckers!
> Just found out my best buddy died. Dude battled alcohol and opioid addiction his whole life. Dude loved all kinds of other drugs too. Thank god i quit doing stupid shit a while back.
> My friend who found him dead heard he was scoring shit with that crap in it. Money was in a huge safe.
> 
> dude prob had a good 500K in cash. Illegal guns. A big ass grow. In a fucked up state. The news is gonna have a field day reporting his death. Fucked up man


So sorry, Aero that sucks.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 12, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Don’t do fentanyl fuckers!
> Just found out my best buddy died. Dude battled alcohol and opioid addiction his whole life. Dude loved all kinds of other drugs too. Thank god i quit doing stupid shit a while back.
> My friend who found him dead heard he was scoring shit with that crap in it. Money was in a huge safe.
> 
> dude prob had a good 500K in cash. Illegal guns. A big ass grow. In a fucked up state. The news is gonna have a field day reporting his death. Fucked up man


That's fucked up man.
Sorry you lost him.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 12, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Don’t do fentanyl fuckers!
> Just found out my best buddy died. Dude battled alcohol and opioid addiction his whole life. Dude loved all kinds of other drugs too. Thank god i quit doing stupid shit a while back.
> My friend who found him dead heard he was scoring shit with that crap in it. Money was in a huge safe.
> 
> dude prob had a good 500K in cash. Illegal guns. A big ass grow. In a fucked up state. The news is gonna have a field day reporting his death. Fucked up man


Sorry to hear that bud.


----------



## Hiphophippo (May 12, 2022)

Got the fence done. Cut the dog doors out. Used some clear car mats for the flaps it’s only a temporary thing until there curtains come in. Was going to work on my seed box but bought a tent instead. Just gotta build the ramp for the far door and completely done. About forgot I still have to put on the post caps then am completely done lol.


----------



## Bareback (May 12, 2022)

The squash I planted the other day, in a few weeks it will be a sea of green.


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2022)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 5132623
> The squash I planted the other day, in a few weeks it will be a sea of green.


By August you're going to be buried in squash


----------



## Hiphophippo (May 13, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> By August you're going to be buried in squash


I love squash our pig and big dogs an guinea people pig and bearded dragon all eat it.


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> I love squash our pig and big dogs an guinea people pig and bearded dragon all eat it.


I love it too! Roasted with some rosemary, salt and pepper, YUM!


----------



## Lenin1917 (May 13, 2022)

Argued on the phone with a laundromat owner about the undisclosed service fees on the washing machines card reader. I absolutely will threaten legal action over $2(I’d have followed through too if I didn’t get it back)


----------



## manfredo (May 13, 2022)

I had a taste of that myself, with a 20+ minute call to our utility company, over their mistake. I did get it fixed.

I unloaded an lb. of some old crap, went out for lunch at a diner, and fixed my chainsaw.

I think a nap is in order!


----------



## Lenin1917 (May 13, 2022)

I’m just glad I have alerts on my phone. Put one load on the card saw it come out to $10 and was like fuck guess I’m putting a $20 in the coin machine. drying would have been way more expensive, each 25 cent 6 minutes of drying is it’s own transaction and I used 3 dryers for 30min.


----------



## Bareback (May 13, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> By August you're going to be buried in squash


Yes … by then I’ll have the freezer full, my sister in law’s freezer full , have been eating it all summer, giving it away to everyone who will take it and finally just thrown in the towel and pulled it up to make room for collars and cabbage.


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2022)

Bareback said:


> Yes … by then I’ll have the freezer full, my sister in law’s freezer full , have been eating it all summer, giving it away to everyone who will take it and finally just thrown in the towel and pulled it up to make room for collars and cabbage.


After thinking about zucchini, I had fish and rosemary grilled zucchini for lunch, yummy


----------



## Sdh777 (May 13, 2022)

I closed a big deal at work today, filed for divorce and got some lawn work done.
Now I think I’ll smoke a bowl, play with my pup & watch the sunset in the Colorado Rockies.
…Not a bad day


----------



## curious2garden (May 13, 2022)

Sdh777 said:


> I closed a big deal at work today, filed for divorce and got some lawn work done.
> Now I think I’ll smoke a bowl, play with my pup & watch the sunset in the Colorado Rockies.
> …Not a bad day
> View attachment 5132982


Divorce, who gets custody of the dog?


----------



## Sdh777 (May 13, 2022)

She didn’t want him, so I guess I’ll keep him.
He’s such a good pup too!


----------



## RIS (May 13, 2022)

I got a new job and will no longer be traveling for work. More time at home with my daughter and all the little ladies in the tent.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 13, 2022)

Had an inch of snow on Wednesday
3rd time the grapes have had the new buds freeze this year




 Tomatoes and peppers didn't make it.
  

peas are coming up and the berries are holding their own.


Did I tell you I had some males last year, I need some teens to catch-up


Installed a new kitchen counter, that mixer is too heavy to be lifting all the time.

Also installed my Melie washer and dryer so if you know of anyone that needs a Maytag washer and dryer..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 13, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Had an inch of snow on Wednesday
> 3rd time the grapes have had the new buds freeze this year
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work! What a productive Friday the 13th!!


----------



## Lenin1917 (May 14, 2022)

Got the chicken pot pie shirt


----------



## ANC (May 14, 2022)

Cleaned my overgrown backyard with a team of workers... 1 skip and 2 large truck fulls of garden waste and unwanted shit.
I am wasted tonight, and everything aches.


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Had an inch of snow on Wednesday
> 3rd time the grapes have had the new buds freeze this year
> 
> 
> ...


Miele? I've been cosidering their vacuum.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 14, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Miele? I've been cosidering their vacuum.


Hey, 20-23 years ago, It was one of my better life decisions. last month the cord rewind bit the dust. Wo is me.


----------



## curious2garden (May 14, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Hey, 20-23 years ago, It was one of my better life decisions. last month the cord rewind bit the dust. Wo is me.


I have a 20 y/o Kenmore whose days are limited. I test drove a Miele then but just couldn't pay that price. I got my years out of 1/10 the price. But I had friends who had Miele and they were great appliances.


----------



## raratt (May 14, 2022)

Prepped (hopefully) one of the upper cabinets in the kitchen to be removed. The nails are pulled/cut off and I should be able to pull it down by taking out the one screw I put in. They used 16 penney framing nails to put them up. I have one of the lowers detached from the wall and countertop loosened from it. Took down the stainless backsplash behind the stove also. I'll get the vent hood out tomorrow, and hopefully another upper ready to take down.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 14, 2022)

Just got done for the day. Framed. Plywood. Thinset bedded the backer board and stuck half the raised hearth tile. Ordered the stone veneer for the back of it yesterday. The band in front is just temptorary. That and the mantel i’m staining the same color as the island. found out also the counter top guys are 2 months out. Wtf. Got on the board at least. I still got a huge deck to build anyways. And a bunch of other nickel dime shit to do anyways but that sucks.


been super bummed lately. My daughter just called me and told me she bought us all tickets to go see Pearl Jam down in Sac on Wed. She’s so cool. We were talking, might as well do Disney Land here hella soon. We only live once and i’ve been so busy not living the last few years.

last time I seen Pearl Jam was with my boy Scotty who just passed.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> Prepped (hopefully) one of the upper cabinets in the kitchen to be removed. The nails are pulled/cut off and I should be able to pull it down by taking out the one screw I put in. They used 16 penney framing nails to put them up. I have one of the lowers detached from the wall and countertop loosened from it. Took down the stainless backsplash behind the stove also. I'll get the vent hood out tomorrow, and hopefully another upper ready to take down.


Wish i had a minute to help you bro. I’ll have to head down to floor and decor here soon would love to check out what you got going though. Can help for a minute?


----------



## raratt (May 14, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Wish i had a minute to help you bro. I’ll have to head down to floor and decor here soon would love to check out what you got going though. Can help for a minute?


Just give me a heads up before you come down, you know I'm not an early morning person already...lol. You can at least check out what is up. I found a local guy that can help with the hanging.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 14, 2022)

Oh yeah. Great news!
I’ve taken probably 5 or so shits in the house. Only took one bath though. But it was a great bath.

its pretty awkward just pulling a lever to flush i gotta say. Way too easy. Trailer life has kinda gotten old


----------



## raratt (May 14, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Just got done for the day. Framed. Plywood. Thinset bedded the backer board and stuck half the raised hearth tile. Ordered the stone veneer for the back of it yesterday. The band in front is just temptorary. That and the mantel i’m staining the same color as the island. found out also the counter top guys are 2 months out. Wtf. Got on the board at least. I still got a huge deck to build anyways. And a bunch of other nickel dime shit to do anyways but that sucks.
> View attachment 5133462
> View attachment 5133464
> been super bummed lately. My daughter just called me and told me she bought us all tickets to go see Pearl Jam down in Sac on Wed. She’s so cool. We were talking, might as well do Disney Land here hella soon. We only live once and i’ve been so busy not living the last few years.
> ...


The cabinets look lighter in color than last time, must be the light in the room.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 14, 2022)

I didn't do shit. It's okay if you didn't either.


----------



## manfredo (May 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> Prepped (hopefully) one of the upper cabinets in the kitchen to be removed. The nails are pulled/cut off and I should be able to pull it down by taking out the one screw I put in. They used 16 penney framing nails to put them up. I have one of the lowers detached from the wall and countertop loosened from it. Took down the stainless backsplash behind the stove also. I'll get the vent hood out tomorrow, and hopefully another upper ready to take down.


Damn, that makes it a PITA... They usually screw the cabinets to each other as well, so check for that if there's more than one.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> The cabinets look lighter in color than last time, must be the light in the room.


They prob look lighter against the wall color and the lighting.
This is the quartz i’m going with


----------



## Aeroknow (May 14, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Damn, that makes it a PITA... They usually screw the cabinets to each other as well, so check for that if there's more than one.


Def wanna screw them together first before hanging if you can. Good looking out


----------



## Aeroknow (May 14, 2022)

Yup exactly 5 times.
I shit in both the smaller bathrooms just for the hell of it and a few times in the master. Still a little bit of set finish plumbing to do
Got a bad ass frameless door coming for the master shower.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 14, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Yup exactly 5 times.
> I shit in both the smaller bathrooms just for the hell of it and a few times in the master. Still a little bit of set finish plumbing to do
> Got a bad ass frameless door coming for the master shower.
> View attachment 5133474View attachment 5133475View attachment 5133476


This would be a great excuse for me to buy all those hot sauces I haven't tried yet.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 14, 2022)

Whatchu know about under cab lighting

i did that a few days ago
If i was a real electrician i would have roughed in the power for them where it would just come out and feed the lights straight from the wall. My dumb ass roughed in the power in the middle. My electrician brother said why did you do that. But what do you do when your electrician brother is a lush and doesn’t like helping his older brother even though i’m always helping him.


----------



## manfredo (May 14, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Whatchu know about under cab lighting
> View attachment 5133479
> i did that a few days ago


The place is looking sweet!!

Beautiful job on the under cab ;lighting!


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 14, 2022)

The Coors


----------



## raratt (May 14, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Whatchu know about under cab lighting
> View attachment 5133479
> i did that a few days ago
> If i was a real electrician i would have roughed in the power for them where it would just come out and feed the lights. But what do you do


Never installed it before, I'd have to figure out how to power it.


----------



## raratt (May 14, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Damn, that makes it a PITA... They usually screw the cabinets to each other as well, so check for that if there's more than one.


They used finish nails. They were painted over so a lot of stuff is hidden. The center cabinets are one piece, they won't be shortly.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> Never installed it before, I'd have to figure out how to power it.


Mine are hard wired. If you didn’t rough in power you got options bro


----------



## Aeroknow (May 14, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> The Coors View attachment 5133482


That’s my diet beer.
If i drank pale ales the way i do coors i’d weigh 400lb’s


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 14, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> pale ales


I really wanted to like you


----------



## Aeroknow (May 14, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> I really wanted to like you


I live in sierra Nevada brewing county. If you don’t like their old school pale ales you are fucking retarded


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 14, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> That’s my diet beer.
> If i drank pale ales the way i do coors i’d weigh 400lb’s
> View attachment 5133489


That's my all time favorite, but I hear ya. I use to make home brew Sierra Nevada clones. The biggest trick was using the same 1056 yeast they use. You can also use the yeast in the bottles and grow more of it, but I preferred just buying the liquid active yeast. I've got some Pale Ale here, but it's a little heavier than Bud.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> They used finish nails. They were painted over so a lot of stuff is hidden. The center cabinets are one piece, they won't be shortly.


I’ll be cruising down that way early next week


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 14, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I live in sierra Nevada brewing county. If you don’t like their old school pale ales you are fucking retarded


I've been to Chico. You know Aaron Rodgers is from there right?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2022)

Rolled for 20 minutes (Jitsu)


----------



## Aeroknow (May 14, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I've been to Chico. You know Aaron Rodgers is from there right?


Uh. Yeah. Lots of packer fans around here because of that. He played ball at Butte college for a minute. I used to live in Paradise ca before it burned down.

i used to really admire him. Dude kicked down 1mil for us camp fire survivors. But the dude is talking all kinds of crazy shit lately. Pretty bummed about that.

dude should just shut the fuck up imo.

i still wish he was our QB. He wanted to be a niner from the get. But we drafted Garcia instead, garcia is from Gilroy ca btw, but wtf.
That dickhead Buc QB, former Patriots QB is from the Bay area. We got lots of other heads from here too.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 14, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Uh. Yeah. Lots of packer fans around here because of that. He played ball at Butte college for a minute. I used to live in Paradise ca before it burned down.
> 
> i used to really admire him. Dude kicked down 1mil for us camp fire survivors. But the dude is talking all kinds of crazy shit lately. Pretty bummed about that.
> 
> ...


I had more respect for him too before the last couple years. He's too big of a drama queen anymore.


----------



## raratt (May 14, 2022)

A friend of mine tried to talk to Aaron, he was a stuck up asshole.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (May 14, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I live in sierra Nevada brewing county. If you don’t like their old school pale ales you are fucking retarded


As a matter of fact, I'm definitely retarded. But, you don't fuck with tradition and "when in Rome".

I didn't know you live in ale country. Pour it up, I'll drink the bubbles too.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 14, 2022)

You guys remember who Brent Jones is/was TE from the niners? They didn’t live all that far from me in almaden.
His dad, drafted nfl btw, was My social studies teacher in high school in san jose. But instead of him being a football coach, which you would think he should have, he was our tennis coach. He was also my golf coach at West Valley. I only took those credits for the golf.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> A friend of mine tried to talk to Aaron, he was a stuck up asshole.


They all are. I was gonna add more to my above post. brent Jones is a total dick


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> A friend of mine tried to talk to Aaron, he was a stuck up asshole.


That's what I figured he'd be like. I met Gary Valentine walking through Keystone Village. He was there filming a movie. I yelled "Danny", and he came over and talked to my boy and I until the director yelled at him to come back. He was hella cool. I imagine the whole Sandler crew is cool like that.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 14, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> That's what I figured he'd be like. I met Gary Valentine walking through Keystone Village. He was there filming a movie. I yelled "Danny", and he came over and talked to my boy and I until the director yelled at him to come back. He was hella cool. I imagine the whole Sandler crew is cool like that.


I have to ad this.

that Brent Jones guy. Everytime i’d run into him, mall, downtown Los Gatos and wherever. Dude just wants to live not have people all up in his ass.
But i’ve been in front of his dad and him. He’s a dick. Maybe not now but he was a stuck up prick


----------



## Aeroknow (May 14, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> That's my all time favorite, but I hear ya. I use to make home brew Sierra Nevada clones. The biggest trick was using the same 1056 yeast they use. You can also use the yeast in the bottles and grow more of it, but I preferred just buying the liquid active yeast. I've got some Pale Ale here, but it's a little heavier than Bud.


Me too. I still got all my brewing equipment. It was all in storage when the fire happened except my carboys. Dude from here borrowed them right before. His shit didn’t burn down up in Magalia, miracle, but he took them with him to the east coast when he bailed. Wtf right?
I used to make a very good pale ale clone. Always wanted to culture the yeast from the bottles but never did.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 14, 2022)

@AlphaPhase

where’s my carboys?
I forget his newer name
lol


----------



## 420God (May 16, 2022)

New pool is setup and filled. Took 5 loads of water with the fire department tanker! Salt water and sand filter, should be mostly maintenance free.


----------



## Hiphophippo (May 16, 2022)

Not much I needed a break.


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2022)

Seperated the one cabinet from the over oven one, after taking down the vent hood. They are particle board on the sides, top, and bottom, so they are freakin heavy. Probably try to take the one down when someone gets his ass out of bed.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 16, 2022)

raratt said:


> Seperated the one cabinet from the over oven one, after taking down the vent hood. They are particle board on the sides, top, and bottom, so they are freakin heavy. Probably try to take the one down *when someone gets his ass out of bed*.


Is Momma posting on your account?


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2022)

I guess I missed a spot when attempting to dissect the cabinet, of course it is in the top corner. I am liking my new oscillating tool though. The metal blades I picked up cut right through a 16 penney nail and brad nails don't even slow it down. Makes some interesting noises in a cabinet I must say.


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2022)

I figured out how to turn on the flashlight on my phone, baby steps. Had to ask my daughter...


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2022)

I need to cull more peaches, did a couple lower branches already this morning. It's always fun climbing up a ladder on a hill.


----------



## 420God (May 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> I figured out how to turn on the flashlight on my phone, baby steps. Had to ask my daughter...


If you hold the flashlight button you can adjust the intensity.


----------



## raratt (May 17, 2022)

420God said:


> If you hold the flashlight button you can adjust the intensity.


I'll try that.


----------



## raratt (May 18, 2022)

420God said:


> If you hold the flashlight button you can adjust the intensity.


It doesn't on my phone, but the case it is in interferes with operating it a bit, had to press a few times to turn it off.

I was out back tinkering and the duct for the stove vent fell off and landed in the floor. I had to come back in and figure out where all the racket came from.


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2022)

420God said:


> If you hold the flashlight button you can adjust the intensity.


Not on mine either, iPhone.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (May 19, 2022)

Woke up with a much worse hangover than the 3 beers I had last night justify.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 19, 2022)

Doesn't work for my Samsung.


----------



## Lenin1917 (May 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5135708


also I’ve just learned how to adjust the flashlight intensity on my iPhone.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Doesn't work for my Samsung.


Upgrade time.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 19, 2022)

This is pretty handy too. I use it to launch my camera.






Tap the back of iPhone to perform actions or shortcuts


Double-tap or triple-tap the back of iPhone to perform actions or shortcuts.



support.apple.com




.

@DarkWeb samsung doesn't have that either.


----------



## manfredo (May 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> I guess I missed a spot when attempting to dissect the cabinet, of course it is in the top corner. I am liking my new oscillating tool though. The metal blades I picked up cut right through a 16 penney nail and brad nails don't even slow it down. Makes some interesting noises in a cabinet I must say.


Those oscillating tools are great for certain projects....and a sawzall is another great demo tool.


----------



## Hiphophippo (May 19, 2022)

I’m going to try and build this dog ramp and go shopping today had a very long work week and really don’t want to move I smoked two blunts already and it hasn’t helped motivate me.


----------



## Hiphophippo (May 19, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> also I’ve just learned how to adjust the flashlight intensity on my iPhone.


I’ve had my iPhone for two years now and just learned that on accident the other week. I was always wondering why it wasn’t as bright as other people’s too


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5135708


On the iPhone 13 Pro simply holding the flashlight button doesn't get you there. To get to that function you have to unlock your screen, slide from the upper right down, then hold the flashlight button.


----------



## Hiphophippo (May 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> On the iPhone 13 Pro simply holding the flashlight button doesn't get you there. To get to that function you have to unlock your screen, slide from the upper right down, then hold the flashlight button.


Yeah that’s what I did. I was looking at something and kept my finger on it I guess longer than usual and it popped up.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> On the iPhone 13 Pro simply holding the flashlight button doesn't get you there. To get to that function you have to unlock your screen, slide from the upper right down, then hold the flashlight button.


You can't launch control center without unlocking the screen? Maybe it's a security setting, I can on mine but it's not a pro.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You can't launch control center without unlocking the screen? Maybe it's a security setting, I can on mine but it's not a pro.


Time for a upgrade.....


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Time for a upgrade.....












Untitled 2







youtube.com


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Untitled 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have to allow access when locked. 
Settings > Face ID and Passcode


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> You have to allow access when locked.
> Settings > Face ID and Passcode
> View attachment 5135742


I knew it had to be a setting. I don't remember turning that on.


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I knew it had to be a setting. I don't remember turning that on.


I don't know what the default setting is ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 19, 2022)

420God said:


> If you hold the flashlight button you can adjust the intensity.





curious2garden said:


> On the iPhone 13 Pro simply holding the flashlight button doesn't get you there. To get to that function you have to unlock your screen, slide from the upper right down, then hold the flashlight button.


13 Pro Max & Nope, didn't work either way.
Edit: Ok, swipe RIGHT screen & not left. Duhh


----------



## DarkWeb (May 19, 2022)

Mine goes on and off and is very bright......I don't need something that is a pita


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Mine goes on and off and is very bright......I don't need something that is a pita


I have to ask... I've wondered for a long time. Why do you take screenshots of your viewfinder rather than taking pictures?


----------



## raratt (May 19, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Those oscillating tools are great for certain projects....and a sawzall is another great demo tool.


Got that cabinet down last night, the cleat on the top is shared between the three cabinets, the lower is pin nailed. The center one "should" be easy, it's not 41" tall, and I know where to cut them.


----------



## raratt (May 19, 2022)

My phone is a Moto G Pure, hey it was cheap. Runs Android 11.


----------



## raratt (May 19, 2022)

Got all the self draining plant saucers arranged in the flower room yesterday and hopefully I'll get at least the Columbian plants out there today after upsizing. I'm running a 320W CMH dual end for awhile for grins (and to save some electricity). AC is running in there already.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> My phone is a Moto G Pure, hey it was cheap. Runs Android 11.


I still have that flip 3, I should list it on eBay, never gonna use an android.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I have to ask... I've wondered for a long time. Why do you take screenshots of your viewfinder rather than taking pictures?


Viewfinder?


----------



## 420God (May 19, 2022)

Half of my deer are getting picked up before I can get to them. People must be wanting them because meat prices are so high. Sucks driving 2 hours to find nothing when I'm paying $5.25/gal but at least I don't have to get out of the car.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 19, 2022)

420God said:


> Half of my deer are getting picked up before I can get to them. People must be wanting them because meat prices are so high. Sucks driving 2 hours to find nothing when I'm paying $5.25/gal but at least I don't have to get out of the car.
> View attachment 5135831


the way prices are going raccoon roadkill is starting to look attractive!


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Viewfinder?
> View attachment 5135830











viewfinder | photography


viewfinder, camera component that shows the photographer the area of the subject that will be included in a photograph. In modern cameras it usually is part of a direct visual- or range-finder focusing system and may also be used to display exposure settings or meter information. Modern...



www.britannica.com


----------



## DarkWeb (May 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> viewfinder | photography
> 
> 
> viewfinder, camera component that shows the photographer the area of the subject that will be included in a photograph. In modern cameras it usually is part of a direct visual- or range-finder focusing system and may also be used to display exposure settings or meter information. Modern...
> ...


Do you not like it when I post a screenshot?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Do you not like it when I post a screenshot?


I don't care, just odd.


----------



## shnkrmn (May 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Doesn't work for my Samsung.


Samsung


----------



## DarkWeb (May 19, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> SamsungView attachment 5135868


Off


On


----------



## DarkWeb (May 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I don't care, just odd.


Ok


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> Got that cabinet down last night, the cleat on the top is shared between the three cabinets, the lower is pin nailed. The center one *"should" be easy*, it's not 41" tall, and I know where to cut them.


LOL famous last words. That and I'm curious... have got me into a LOT of trouble over the years.


----------



## shnkrmn (May 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Off
> View attachment 5135870
> 
> On
> View attachment 5135872


Once you turn on your flashlight press and hold the icon again and the dimmer opens.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 19, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Once you turn on your flashlight press and hold the icon again and the dimmer opens.


No it doesn't.


----------



## raratt (May 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> LOL famous last words. That and I'm curious... have got me into a LOT of trouble over the years.


That's why I said "should".


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 19, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> No it doesn't.


I tap on the word flashlight and it comes up. Never held the icon 

SH420


----------



## DarkWeb (May 19, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> I tap on the word flashlight and it comes up. Never held the icon
> 
> SH420


That's cool  

Still nothing lol


----------



## raratt (May 19, 2022)

Cabinet is ready to come down. Topped the Columbian Gold and put them out in the flower room, I have a shitload of tops for clones.


----------



## lokie (May 19, 2022)

Android 12 allows for flashlight adjustment.


----------



## outside Dixie (May 19, 2022)

Here's what i finished today..I like to get stoned a try new stuff ..My 1 st one. Dixie


----------



## manfredo (May 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> My phone is a Moto G Pure, hey it was cheap. Runs Android 11.


I have a Motorola Moto one 5g phone now and I love it...It does everything I need and a whole lot more. I did a lot if research before I bought it and it has a big bang for the buck. 

Mine just recently updated to Android 11 and it has a 2 day battery. I love it!!


https://www.ebay.com/itm/144264252741


----------



## Justin-case (May 19, 2022)

outside Dixie said:


> Here's what i finished today..I like to get stoned a try new stuff ..My 1 st one. DixieView attachment 5135965


Very nice, black walnut?


----------



## BarnBuster (May 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> LOL famous last words. That and I'm curious... have got me into a LOT of trouble over the years.


_"don't worry, piece of cake!" _is another one.


----------



## raratt (May 20, 2022)

I think C2G cursed me. I didn't think about where the vent pipe would be attached. Now that I have most of it down I can see there is a clamp attached to the upper cleat, yes it was easier to take down in pieces. Now I have to figure out if I can undo the clamp without having the whole pipe come through the ceiling.


----------



## outside Dixie (May 20, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Very nice, black walnut?


Yes Cut tree down myself .....


----------



## Bareback (May 20, 2022)

outside Dixie said:


> Here's what i finished today..I like to get stoned a try new stuff ..My 1 st one. DixieView attachment 5135965


Looks good, but be careful. A dude a few miles from my house was electrocuted and died doing that. Not saying that you’re not being safe but saying be careful.


----------



## Bareback (May 20, 2022)

outside Dixie said:


> Yes Cut tree down myself .....


Are you using epoxy or urethane?

I like the bird house.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 20, 2022)

outside Dixie said:


> Here's what i finished today..I like to get stoned a try new stuff ..My 1 st one. DixieView attachment 5135965


Very nice Spalting on the Walnut bench.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Very nice Spalting on the Walnut bench.


That's done with electric. I've never done it but have been wanting to.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That's done with electric. I've never done it but have been wanting to.


It is also done naturally by fungus if I'm not mistaken. It's the very early stage of rot.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It is also done naturally by fungus if I'm not mistaken. It's the very early stage of rot.


Yeah, I'm pretty sure it's a fungus that does that. There's a woodworker that comes to the local farmers market every year. We end up taking for a while every week geeking out with shop talk lol The guy does some really cool work.....has a CNC router and a bunch of other cool toys. He asked me to stop by because he's only about 15 minutes away. Might do that this summer.


----------



## Justin-case (May 20, 2022)

outside Dixie said:


> Yes Cut tree down myself .....


Awesome! People rarely appreciate how much time and effort it takes to mill, store, and dry your own wood. On that note, I've been really enjoying green wood working for a more immediate satisfaction of finishing a project. Then I usually just stare at it for while.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 20, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Awesome! People rarely appreciate how much time and effort it takes to mill, store, and dry your own wood. On that note, I've been really enjoying green wood working for a more immediate satisfaction of finishing a project. Then I usually just stare at it for while.View attachment 5136319View attachment 5136320


Cool looking spoons!

Was Moose hunting in the mountains about 15 years ago I discovered I hadn't packed any cooking devices so I made this one with a chainsaw & sheath knife out of a live birch tree. Still works very well to this day.


----------



## Bareback (May 20, 2022)

Like I mentioned… it can be dangerous.

Proceed with caution….


Awww fuckit just strip the end off an extension cord and drive two nails in a board and plug that bitch in .


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2022)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 5136408
> Like I mentioned… it can be dangerous.
> 
> Proceed with caution….
> ...


I was gonna pee on it too


----------



## raratt (May 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I was gonna pee on it too


Unplug the cord first, it's not like an electric fence.


----------



## raratt (May 20, 2022)

Back of the cabinet is down now, pulled down another piece of duct also.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> Unplug the cord first, it's not like an electric fence.


Dude, I have welders


----------



## raratt (May 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Dude, I have welders


Your call...


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> Your call...


Lags in both ends and zap!


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2022)

Do it outside of course


----------



## outside Dixie (May 20, 2022)

I use the inside of a Microwave..Made 2 lead's on it.Work's great..I have some of the coroled board's too. Pearl White look's the best of the Black Walnut..Have made a few thing's


----------



## outside Dixie (May 20, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Very nice Spalting on the Walnut bench.


Spal


Bareback said:


> Are you using epoxy or urethane?
> 
> I like the bird house.


Bar Epoxy..Working up too 2" pour for Water Fall Table


----------



## outside Dixie (May 20, 2022)

That is my Mail Box ..Not going to pay 100 buck's for a good one so i made one out of cedar. That i cut down 2yrs ago


----------



## lokie (May 20, 2022)

outside Dixie said:


> Here's one that i Burnt then colored. All my wood has been burned. Just a small look it's about 7ft long. Black Walnut.


are you sure the attached pdf file was intended for public release?


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2022)

outside Dixie said:


> Here's one that i Burnt then colored. All my wood has been burned. Just a small look it's about 7ft long. Black Walnut.


Hi Justin, you just posted your Closing Disclosure. You may REALLY wish to delete that.


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2022)

lokie said:


> are you sure the attached pdf file was intended for public reliese?


Beat me by that much. Also made me question the sudden appearance of a similarly named user. Also forgot to mention the high 4 1/8% interest rate!! Ouch


----------



## lokie (May 20, 2022)

outside Dixie said:


> That is my Mail Box ..Not going to pay 100 buck's for a good one so i made one out of cedar. That i cut down 2yrs ago


no. that is not a mailbox .pdf 

an address? maybe.


----------



## manfredo (May 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Beat me by that much. Also made me question the sudden appearance of a similarly named user. Also forgot to mention the high 4 1/8% interest rate!! Ouch


They are higher than that now....and he should shop around for homeowners insurance....Allstate is robbing him!!


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2022)

manfredo said:


> They are higher than that now....and he should shop around for homeowners insurance....Allstate is robbing him!!


Holy shit! I didn't even notice that. I live in LA County in CA and I only pay $200 more per year and I feel like I'm getting ripped off!! Good catch, hope he listens to you.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2022)

Oops lol


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Oops lol


Sort of looks like he needs a new username.


----------



## lokie (May 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Sort of looks like he needs a new username.


Just him and not both? Wait, how many socks are we contemplating here?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Sort of looks like he needs a new username.


That was my buddies nickname......he was expensive


----------



## Bareback (May 20, 2022)

outside Dixie said:


> Spal
> 
> Bar Epoxy..Working up too 2" pour for Water Fall Table


I’m doing a water fall bench this weekend for a client. Mahogany.


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2022)

lokie said:


> Just him and not both? Wait, how many socks are we contemplating here?
> 
> View attachment 5136499


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2022)

Bareback said:


> I’m doing a water fall bench this weekend for a client. Mahogany.


Post pics of it if you're allowed


----------



## Bareback (May 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Post pics of it if you're allowed


For you my brother… anything.

The house it’s going in is designed by one of Frank Loyd Wright’s students. It’s one of two in our town that I’ve worked on . I’ll get some pics of other work I’ve done there over the years.


----------



## Bareback (May 20, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It is also done naturally by fungus if I'm not mistaken. It's the very early stage of rot.



Spalted ambrosia maple, it’s a dough bowl I carved for my daughter in law for Christmas.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2022)

Bareback said:


> For you my brother… anything.
> 
> The house it’s going in is designed by one of Frank Loyd Wright’s students. It’s one of two in our town that I’ve worked on . I’ll get some pics of other work I’ve done there over the years.


Cool, I can't wait to see.



Bareback said:


> View attachment 5136506View attachment 5136507
> Spalted ambrosia maple, it’s a dough bowl I carved for my daughter in law for Christmas.


That is beautiful


----------



## outside Dixie (May 20, 2022)

Nice bowl


----------



## manfredo (May 20, 2022)

Supposed to be a record breaking heatwave here tomorrow and Sunday, so I broke out my trusty window AC units, washed them, and installed them.

It's hardly worth it for the number of hot days we have, but I am getting soft in my "advanced" age, and it's tough going from 60 degrees to 90 overnight.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 20, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Supposed to be a record breaking heatwave here tomorrow and Sunday, so I broke out my trusty window AC units, washed them, and installed them.
> 
> It's hardly worth it for the number of hot days we have, but I am getting soft in my "advanced" age, and it's tough going from 60 degrees to 90 overnight.


I mentioned the ac.....I'd let it snow inside if I could! LOL


Yeah, wife said no 


It's gonna be closer to normal temps in a few days lol


----------



## manfredo (May 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I mentioned the ac.....I'd let it snow inside if I could! LOL
> 
> 
> Yeah, wife said no
> ...


yeah I think I ran them about 10 days total last summer, and only maybe 2 day where I left them on overnight because it almost always cools off at night where I am out in the country.

And next week the highs are 70 and I might need the heat a few nights possibly. Yeah 46 Monday eve. Probably about like your temps.


----------



## Justin-case (May 20, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Cool looking spoons!
> 
> Was Moose hunting in the mountains about 15 years ago I discovered I hadn't packed any cooking devices so I made this one with a chainsaw & sheath knife out of a live birch tree. Still works very well to this day.
> 
> ...


Love it. If it's there at all, bush crafting in a pinch has to be when most of our genius comes out. There is something really gratifying about harnessing a primitive knowledge to solve a problem at the present, even if it's something as silly as forgetting your cooking utensils.


----------



## Lenin1917 (May 21, 2022)

Invented the weedny dog, it’s a hotdog on a bun toasted with cannabudder


----------



## curious2garden (May 21, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Supposed to be a record breaking heatwave here tomorrow and Sunday, so I broke out my trusty window AC units, washed them, and installed them.
> 
> It's hardly worth it for the number of hot days we have, but I am getting soft in my "advanced" age, and it's tough going from 60 degrees to 90 overnight.


I can deal with it during the day but once it's over 96 in the house at night I can't sleep. My swamp cooler fails over 114 so that's when I turn on my house's central A/C. I can't go a week without sleep, no one likes me.


----------



## curious2garden (May 21, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Love it. If it's there at all, bush crafting in a pinch has to be when most of our genius comes out. There is something really gratifying about harnessing a primitive knowledge to solve a problem at the present, even if it's something as silly as forgetting your cooking utensils.


Hello Justin, what brings you over to us from politics? Still in software?


----------



## sunni (May 21, 2022)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 5136408
> Like I mentioned… it can be dangerous.
> 
> Proceed with caution….
> ...


yeah i know of someone who literally died doing this, if you google pretty much all top results are people dying from it


----------



## 420God (May 21, 2022)

sunni said:


> yeah i know of someone who literally died doing this, if you google pretty much all top results are people dying from it


Had a friend from high-school that died from this a few years ago and just recently a couple in a nearby town also died trying it. Looks cool but not worth it imo.








Marathon County couple died by electrocution while making 'fractal burning' wood art


Two people in Marathon County were electrocuted while they were engaging in a wood-art practice called "fractal burning." Their deaths are calling attention to the risks of the practice, which has spread on social media, and which experts say cannot be practiced safely by home woodworkers.




www.wpr.org


----------



## outside Dixie (May 21, 2022)

Yea it can be. I got powerline glove's from a friend and still don't like to touch it too much.Once you get the hand of it it's not bad. People do get crazy with it.. I have a 12 yr old Not going to do to do to much stuff..It take's time to learn how to make the burn's on the wood the way you want it


----------



## outside Dixie (May 21, 2022)

Bareback said:


> I’m doing a water fall bench this weekend for a client. Mahogany.


I would like too see it .More on how you set up for the pour.


----------



## Justin-case (May 21, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Hello Justin, what brings you over to us from politics? Still in software?


Pfft, ha! Yes, and I'm here to troll you with my mad carving skills. That's funny.

If you must know. I lost my home in the dixie fire last July. After a dark few months, some serious self reflection, and a lot of hard work, physical and emotional, I was finally feeling good enough to post again. Reading through the politics section was a quick disappoint, realizing I hadn't missed that much. James is still writing the daily drivel about how shitty his life is, or what latest ailment is going to kill him, for sure this time. He even has a thread called the happy thread. Who the fuck goes to politics to think happy thoughts. It's an outrage I tell ya. Honestly, I dont think anyone even noticed I had departed for 8 months. 

Oh well, I really wanted to thank someone here who had helped me out, which I did. I dont think I am who you think I am.


----------



## Justin-case (May 21, 2022)

Got my wife some succulents at the farmer's market this morning. Never tried growing them, but they are cuter than shit.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 21, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Got my wife some succulents at the farmer's market this morning. Never tried growing them, but they are cuter than shit.View attachment 5136929


Gorgeous collection! I wish you the best, Justin my friend.


----------



## curious2garden (May 21, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Pfft, ha! Yes, and I'm here to troll you with my mad carving skills. That's funny.
> 
> If you must know. I lost my home in the dixie fire last July. After a dark few months, some serious self reflection, and a lot of hard work, physical and emotional, I was finally feeling good enough to post again. Reading through the politics section was a quick disappoint, realizing I hadn't missed that much. James is still writing the daily drivel about how shitty his life is, or what latest ailment is going to kill him, for sure this time. He even has a thread called the happy thread. Who the fuck goes to politics to think happy thoughts. It's an outrage I tell ya. Honestly, I dont think anyone even noticed I had departed for 8 months.
> 
> Oh well, I really wanted to thank someone here who had helped me out, which I did. I dont think I am who you think I am.


I'm very sorry you lost your home in the Dixie fire. That's not easy. I honestly hope things are going better for you.


----------



## Justin-case (May 21, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm very sorry you lost your home in the Dixie fire. That's not easy. I honestly hope things are going better for you.


Thank you. Yes they are, worlds better.


----------



## raratt (May 22, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Got my wife some succulents at the farmer's market this morning. Never tried growing them, but they are cuter than shit.View attachment 5136929


You need to pick up a San Pedro cactus, they have mescaline in them, lol. Depends on the cactus though, some have been bred to reduce the content.


----------



## manfredo (May 22, 2022)

Spectacular day for a bike ride in New York.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 22, 2022)

Brought my daughter to a cool spot she's never been to......125' waterfall. About a mile hike from the jeep, the water was nice and cold


----------



## Bareback (May 22, 2022)

outside Dixie said:


> I would like too see it .More on how you set up for the pour.


I’m sorry I didn’t mean give the impression it is an epoxy coated project, instead it’s a grain matched leg’s and top. 
@DarkWeb here’s your pic. 
Here’s the components, it’s actually glued and assembled now but I didn’t take a pic after assembly because I was covered in dust and hot , sweaty. I’ll get more pics after final sanding. I’m not putting the finish on this this one, I’m going to let the homeowner do it, she’s going to be putting finish on some cherry end tables I repaired last week so she can do these too. It will give her a sense of personal connection to the pieces and that will value far beyond the amount she’ll be stroking on my check…… that’s my story and I’m sticking to it.


----------



## harrychilds (May 22, 2022)

I accomplished straining my neck looking for hermies from in house genetics, it was one hell of an accomplishment lol


----------



## natureboygrower (May 22, 2022)

Bareback said:


> I’m sorry I didn’t mean give the impression it is an epoxy coated project, instead it’s a grain matched leg’s and top. View attachment 5137326
> @DarkWeb here’s your pic.
> Here’s the components, it’s actually glued and assembled now but I didn’t take a pic after assembly because I was covered in dust and hot , sweaty. I’ll get more pics after final sanding. I’m not putting the finish on this this one, I’m going to let the homeowner do it, she’s going to be putting finish on some cherry end tables I repaired last week so she can do these too. It will give her a sense of personal connection to the pieces and that will value far beyond the amount she’ll be stroking on my check…… that’s my story and I’m sticking to it.


Impressed, envious and highly motivated with all your woodworking. Working with wood is art imo. Looking forward to the finished piece. 
Are epoxy and poly compatible? I've got a nice sized pine slab with some pockets that need filling. I'd rather not epoxy the whole length, it would be way too pricey.


----------



## raratt (May 22, 2022)

The peach tree is about as culled as it is going to get. Going to have to start watering it extra soon to make the peaches juicy.


----------



## Justin-case (May 22, 2022)

Bareback said:


> I’m sorry I didn’t mean give the impression it is an epoxy coated project, instead it’s a grain matched leg’s and top. View attachment 5137326
> @DarkWeb here’s your pic.
> Here’s the components, it’s actually glued and assembled now but I didn’t take a pic after assembly because I was covered in dust and hot , sweaty. I’ll get more pics after final sanding. I’m not putting the finish on this this one, I’m going to let the homeowner do it, she’s going to be putting finish on some cherry end tables I repaired last week so she can do these too. It will give her a sense of personal connection to the pieces and that will value far beyond the amount she’ll be stroking on my check…… that’s my story and I’m sticking to it.


Nice piece, what kind of wood is that?

Tuned up this Stanley bedrock today, which didnt take much. It was a gift from my father that I've been meaning to sharpen for a while now.


----------



## Justin-case (May 22, 2022)

Whacked out another pocket spoon today too, ninety percent done anyway. Pretty sure its cherry laurel.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 22, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Whacked out another pocket spoon today too, ninety percent done anyway. Pretty sure its cherry laurel.
> 
> View attachment 5137387View attachment 5137388View attachment 5137389View attachment 5137390View attachment 5137391


Your spoon looks good with the drawing I am workin on. Got more done today. The circular pattern in that wood is quite beautiful.


----------



## Justin-case (May 22, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Your spoon looks good with the drawing I am workin on. Got more done today. The circular pattern in that wood is quite beautiful. View attachment 5137401


Very nice, amber! Good eye, the grain pattern depends on how the tree is carved. Imagine cutting away at the bark of a tree, revealing another growth ring with every cut. That is what you're seeing. Dig this one, live edge cherry bowl.


----------



## ProPheT 216 (May 22, 2022)

I went to the store 4 times today and didn't loose my shit over the how disappointing service standards are these days... That's hard for me anymore


----------



## manfredo (May 22, 2022)

I got a start in trim jail tonight... 2 Katsu Dracarys down.


----------



## raratt (May 22, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> I went to the store 4 times today and didn't loose my shit over the how disappointing service standards are these days... That's hard for me anymore


Make a list?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 22, 2022)

I wasted hours and 3 sawzall blades trying to cut the stripped sway bar link connecting bolt from my Jetta. Buying 4.5" cut off discs for my pneumatic grinder tomorrow. I did however beat security screws and a lock ignition cylinder stuck on F-U!!. New suspension and I can start it again if the cylinder arrives tomorrow. 5 weeks from Deutcheland. 

Any MK V VW or Audi guys hit me up for the insiders hacks to make it simple.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 22, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Very nice, amber! Good eye, the grain pattern depends on how the tree is carved. Imagine cutting away at the bark of a tree, revealing another growth ring with every cut. That is what you're seeing. Dig this one, live edge cherry bowl.View attachment 5137415


Nice piece of wood.


----------



## Bareback (May 22, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Nice piece of wood.


Hey…. I have wood too.


----------



## Bareback (May 22, 2022)

natureboygrower said:


> Impressed, envious and highly motivated with all your woodworking. Working with wood is art imo. Looking forward to the finished piece.
> Are epoxy and poly compatible? I've got a nice sized pine slab with some pockets that need filling. I'd rather not epoxy the whole length, it would be way too pricey.


Yeah I believe you can fill with the epoxy and then put the finish you want on it but I would probably research it by the product you actually planning on using just to see if there’s any warnings in the fine print. But we use epoxy to repair stuff and then spray lacquer on it at the shop on a regular basis. We spray lacquer at the university because it drys so fast and we can keep on trucking.


----------



## Bareback (May 22, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Whacked out another pocket spoon today too, ninety percent done anyway. Pretty sure its cherry laurel.
> 
> View attachment 5137387View attachment 5137388View attachment 5137389View attachment 5137390View attachment 5137391


What brand ax is that and how old is it?

The spoons are almost to prefect. Nice work. Have you carved a ladle ? Like from a branch/trunk intersection?


----------



## Bareback (May 22, 2022)

Ohh I sold my sawmill yesterday, after years of use I made 50% profit over cost on the sale.
Probably the only thing I’ve ever resold for a profit.


----------



## Justin-case (May 22, 2022)

Bareback said:


> What brand ax is that and how old is it?
> 
> The spoons are almost to prefect. Nice work. Have you carved a ladle ? Like from a branch/trunk intersection?


The axe was made by a swedish woman named Julia kaltholf. They are made to order. I've had it about a year. Before that I was using a fire wood hatchet. Which worked, but a real carving axe, with a flat bevel, is a must if you want to get serious. 

I've yet to carve a ladle yet, but I want to. I have to find that perfect piece, ha! Willy Sundquist, a late swedish carver, wrote extensively about the subject, documenting old techniques which used the natural shape of a branch or wye to improve the strength of a spoon, or ladle design.


----------



## Justin-case (May 23, 2022)

Gave the new spoon a test run. I really like it, a little thinner than my old one. It pops out of the mouth nicely. Too few will ever know the simple joy of eating with a hand carved wooden spoon.


----------



## manfredo (May 23, 2022)

Bareback said:


> Yeah I believe you can fill with the epoxy and then put the finish you want on it but I would probably research it by the product you actually planning on using just to see if there’s any warnings in the fine print. But we use epoxy to repair stuff and then spray lacquer on it at the shop on a regular basis. We spray lacquer at the university because it drys so fast and we can keep on trucking.


I grew up around a production woodshop and they used lacquer for everything, with a base of sanding sealer as a sandable "primer". Great stuff!!


----------



## Bareback (May 24, 2022)

I was talking with a friend today about the remolding of my grow area and he said he would donate all of his gear . I was like what!!!! 
because he grows 25+ pounds a year and he said he is retired and wants to travel and shit…. so I packed my truck with tens of thousands of dollars of free equipment…. looked like an episode of Samford and Son .


----------



## natureboygrower (May 24, 2022)

Bareback said:


> Yeah I believe you can fill with the epoxy and then put the finish you want on it but I would probably research it by the product you actually planning on using just to see if there’s any warnings in the fine print. But we use epoxy to repair stuff and then spray lacquer on it at the shop on a regular basis. We spray lacquer at the university because it drys so fast and we can keep on trucking.


I've never worked with lacquer. For exterior a lot of ' Last and Last' is used for urethane, but oil based products are becoming harder and harder to find in gallons. Not so much poly though. I've used Spar varnish outdoors, never again. 
Do you use Lacquer outdoors? I've seen some laquered finish cabinets and they were smooth as glass. Pretty sweet finish with that product. I'm guessing a cup sprayer or hvlp set up for that. 

Nice score on the grow equipment


----------



## Bareback (May 24, 2022)

natureboygrower said:


> I've never worked with lacquer. For exterior a lot of ' Last and Last' is used for urethane, but oil based products are becoming harder and harder to find in gallons. Not so much poly though. I've used Spar varnish outdoors, never again.
> Do you use Lacquer outdoors? I've seen some laquered finish cabinets and they were smooth as glass. Pretty sweet finish with that product. I'm guessing a cup sprayer or hvlp set up for that.
> 
> Nice score on the grow equipment


Nah no lacquer outside, in fact it will show water rings from beers and glasses so I don’t even like using it on end tables. But it drys so fast and looks really good. What did you not like about the spar varnish?


----------



## manfredo (May 24, 2022)

They use to paint cars with lacquer and it was considered the best....But yeah clear lacquer over wood is a no no outdoors.

I have sprayed thousands of gallons of clear lacquer, growing up in a woodshop business family...then worked as an industrial painter for a while, and painted a bunch of cars. All back in my younger days....I have never used base coat /clear coat like on modern cars, but I am itching to try it....since both my vehicles need some paint work and I have the tools and shop.

I think I was attracted to spray painting lacquer as a kid in my parents business because it gives a hellish nice high!!

I can do some awesome house painting too, indoors or out. Or could anyways


----------



## natureboygrower (May 25, 2022)

Bareback said:


> What did you not like about the spar varnish?


Too much yearly maintenance. At least up here in the Northeast, anyways.


----------



## natureboygrower (May 25, 2022)

manfredo said:


> They use to paint cars with lacquer and it was considered the best....But yeah clear lacquer over wood is a no no outdoors.
> 
> I have sprayed thousands of gallons of clear lacquer, growing up in a woodshop business family...then worked as an industrial painter for a while, and painted a bunch of cars. All back in my younger days....I have never used base coat /clear coat like on modern cars, but I am itching to try it....since both my vehicles need some paint work and I have the tools and shop.
> 
> ...


Oil paint over metal is my favorite finish, laquer over metal is probably even smoother. I haven't had the chance to paint anything fun, metal. Over the winter I double coated 200 metal doors with oil (triple coated some ) I've found for doors, without having to backbrush, those cheap foam rollers are your best bet.


----------



## Carnitastaco (May 25, 2022)

I did not catch a fly, tie a girls hair around its neck and attach the other end to a number 2 pencil. That would mean I'm old.


----------



## raratt (May 25, 2022)

Flower room is filled, moved the Runtz and Slurricane out there this morning. There is a little more room in my closet now. Still have another I could put out there, but there really isn't enough room. I'll just keep vegging it I guess.
Working on the cabinets is on hold until my back feels better. I need to move the stove vent duct over with a couple elbows so it can miss the edge of the new cabinet. Oh fun.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 25, 2022)

Lady Napsalot and I celebrated 37 years of marriage


----------



## manfredo (May 26, 2022)

raratt said:


> Flower room is filled, moved the Runtz and Slurricane out there this morning. There is a little more room in my closet now. Still have another I could put out there, but there really isn't enough room. I'll just keep vegging it I guess.
> Working on the cabinets is on hold until my back feels better. I need to move the stove vent duct over with a couple elbows so it can miss the edge of the new cabinet. Oh fun.


flexible tubing is your friend.


----------



## manfredo (May 27, 2022)

Trim jail last night....not so terrible with dabs. Got a few more done.



Some frosty Meltdown 


Damn it feels like a Saturday!!


----------



## ANC (May 27, 2022)

Ordered my first new PC in like almost 15 years. Parts are bing delivered on Wednesday.
I'm so excited to get rid of the dinosaur.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Bareback (May 27, 2022)

@DarkWeb 
I had to make a dowel jig before I could continue on the bench. 

it’s done now, ready for delivery.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 28, 2022)

Bareback said:


> @DarkWeb View attachment 5140262View attachment 5140263
> I had to make a dowel jig before I could continue on the bench.
> View attachment 5140265
> it’s done now, ready for delivery.


Looks great bud


----------



## ANC (May 28, 2022)

So just had the longest trip home after going the extra mile to go drop a light for a customer at the next town over where the courier depot is to get it shipped faster and I think my water pump took a shit, Had to drive bits then pull over and let the heat dissipate and put in more water. phoned a neighbour to tow me the last bit home after I got it nice and col enough to be able to idle all the way so I could use brakes and power steering.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 28, 2022)

Stuffed my FC-E3000 in a 2x2x3 this morning... Tight fit!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 28, 2022)

Bought a new tent for my daughter and gave her some hlg lights that I don't use since I have all these bar systems.


----------



## curious2garden (May 28, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 5140253View attachment 5140255


It's reflexive, I see that and I'm looking across the table for Bobby Z's wife. I hope it was just as good as it looks.

Be well @Bobby schmeckle where ever you are


----------



## Aeroknow (May 28, 2022)

Up next is this.

once i get past the first 2 rows it’s gravy. Slowed me right the fuck down. Those outlets are hurting my brain. This ledger stone is different thicknesses. I gotta mock up just about every piece first sucks. I furred out the wall and covered it with the tile backer board this morning. Easy. It’s like i’m too buzzed to figure this out right now i give up lol. I’ll figure it out but i sware i’d have this shit stuck already. Gotta build/stain/Polyurethane the mantel next.


----------



## raratt (May 28, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Up next is this.
> View attachment 5140582
> once i get past the first 2 rows it’s gravy. Slowed me right the fuck down. Those outlets are hurting my brain. This ledger stone is different thicknesses. I gotta mock up just about every piece first sucks. I furred out the wall and covered it with the tile backer board this morning. Easy. It’s like i’m too buzzed to figure this out right now i give up lol. I’ll figure it out but i sware i’d have this shit stuck already. Gotta build/stain/Polyurethane the mantel next.


Better to call it a day than to have leger stone flying across the room when it doesn't fit...lol.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 29, 2022)

I made my very last student loan payment today, $300+ bucks a month. Child support stopped a couple years ago, $600+ a month. It is so strange to be able to keep this money that _I _earn. What is the world coming to...


----------



## manfredo (May 29, 2022)

It is supposed to heat up the next few days, so I got the lawn cut and trimmed, a 2 hour project, and now it's goof off time.

Thinking about a trip to the grocery for a nice T-bone steak and some sweet corn, followed by a long bicycle ride...on the "no peddling involved" e-bike...I sweated enough for one weekend!!

Happy Memorial Day weekend everyone!!


----------



## Justin-case (May 29, 2022)

Finally getting some where with this cabinet job. TV cabinet is two pieces that will be mated once in the home, and will take up most of the living room wall. Hopefully start on the liquor cabinet and book shelves tomorrow. Still waiting on a few details from my client.


----------



## Bareback (May 29, 2022)

manfredo said:


> It is supposed to heat up the next few days, so I got the lawn cut and trimmed, a 2 hour project, and now it's goof off time.
> 
> Thinking about a trip to the grocery for a nice T-bone steak and some sweet corn, followed by a long bicycle ride...on the "no peddling involved" e-bike...I sweated enough for one weekend!!
> 
> ...


I did corn yesterday and it was wonderful. Burgers and watermelon today. 
Steaks tomorrow.

Life won’t be this good forever but I’m making the most of it this weekend.


----------



## manfredo (May 29, 2022)

Bareback said:


> I did corn yesterday and it was wonderful. Burgers and watermelon today.
> Steaks tomorrow.
> 
> Life won’t be this good forever but I’m making the most of it this weekend.


We're on the same wave length!! I did a steak tonight, and have burgers and watermelon for tomorrow...


----------



## go go kid (May 29, 2022)

weve been strugling with recovering our pollytunnel. it was ment to take a day, but it took 3 days to compleate


----------



## tyler.durden (May 30, 2022)

go go kid said:


> View attachment 5141231View attachment 5141234View attachment 5141238 weve been strugling with recovering our pollytunnel. it was ment to take a day, but it took 3 days to compleate


Is that the lady with kids you've been trying to hook up with? How old are those kids???


----------



## go go kid (May 30, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Is that the lady with kids you've been trying to hook up with? How old are those kids???


lol, no. thats my 80 yr old parents


----------



## go go kid (May 30, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Is that the lady with kids you've been trying to hook up with? How old are those kids???


----------



## tyler.durden (May 30, 2022)

go go kid said:


> View attachment 5141283


She looks better, but pretty crazy. I think you sidestepped a landmine there, bro.


----------



## go go kid (May 30, 2022)

well we shall see, im not holding my breth anymore, she says shes having second thaughts after a less then nice bunch of messages, im still shocked and realy embarrased at what i said, ive said to her that i would probably be thinking the same thing, so its my fault. i shouldent get so drunk, it doesnt do me any favours


----------



## go go kid (May 30, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> She looks better, but pretty crazy. I think you sidestepped a landmine there, bro.


shes got a raging hangover in that pic, i baught her a bottle of 63% rum and she had a good time for two days. thats the following day lol


----------



## natureboygrower (May 30, 2022)

@DarkWeb 
Ever worked with one of these relics?


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 30, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 5140253View attachment 5140255


Did you make that?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 30, 2022)

natureboygrower said:


> @DarkWeb
> Ever worked with one of these relics?
> View attachment 5141454


Not me. But I've seen them and the Lincoln version in use.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you make that?


 I wish. I did make it happen though.


----------



## Justin-case (May 30, 2022)

It was a fairly productive day in the shop. This thing is huge. I never really anticipated being able to fit this cabinet together inside. I kinda envisioned it being fit together out side in the drive way, which would have been a pia, so im pretty happy with the project so far. 

I also fired up the BBQ this afternoon for a whole chicken, lightly smoked, that's the way I like them. My wife makes a good potato salad too. We're pretty traditional like that here on the west coast. Although a hot dog was sounding good as well. They always seem appropriate around the holidays...or hell, any day really. As I age, these seem to be the days that stand out, and that I look forward to the most. A gathering with friends and family. A special meal. A bit of a splurge on dessert, of course. And a good laugh, to help drown out the monotony of every day life. Happy memorial day everyone.


----------



## Justin-case (May 31, 2022)

I almost forgot, great news. I'm finally getting some help again tomorrow. My cousin's husband is being laid off from new construction. Their next job is being delayed after the recent rise in interest rates. Too bad for them, but good news for me. I need the help. And I had already put Mike through a trial run on a second story deck earlier this spring. If he was trying to impress me, he did, and nonchalantly at that. For the little amount of time he's been in construction he's gained a lot of knowledge. He was a mover before that, which is about half of building, so it seems to mesh.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 31, 2022)

Today I learned what a group of pandas are called... probably would have been less damaging if my mom called me a group of pandas lol.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Today I learned what a group of pandas are called... probably would have been less damaging if my mom called me a group of pandas lol.


I was reading a book about Africa yesterday and saw one I had not heard of, a bloat of Hippopotami. Course, I had to go down that rabbit Google hole. 








List of Names for Groups of Animals


There is a unique collective noun for any group of animals. Did you know a group of skunks was called a stench? We may not often use them, but it's still good to know the names for groups of animals - even if it's just to wow your friends.




grammar.yourdictionary.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 31, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> I was reading a book about Africa yesterday and saw one I had not heard of, a bloat of Hippopotami. Course, I had to go down that rabbit Google hole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pandas didn't make the list. I always knew lemures were shifty.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 31, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pandas didn't make the list. I always knew lemures were shifty.


I'm so embarrassed


----------



## Hiphophippo (May 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Not me. But I've seen them and the Lincoln version in use.


I’ve seen them get used and hit about 80 amps and struggle chuga chuga is what it sounded like and spotty as shit welds. You should take it on antique road show and see what it’s worth


----------



## DarkWeb (May 31, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> I’ve seen them get used and hit about 80 amps and struggle chuga chuga is what it sounded like and spotty as shit welds. You should take it on antique road show and see what it’s worth


It had a homemade off-road trailer it was on and got pulled around with a quad fixing snowmaking pipe.


----------



## natureboygrower (May 31, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> I’ve seen them get used and hit about 80 amps and struggle chuga chuga is what it sounded like and spotty as shit welds. You should take it on antique road show and see what it’s worth


Well compared to what they have today, yeah...
My grandfather made a decent living running that from the 1960s into the late 80's. I'd say he got his money's worth. He kept it in the back of a 70s ford van. Turned the inside of the van roof all black. 
I have 2. The one pictured still runs. The other is for parts.


----------



## Hiphophippo (May 31, 2022)

natureboygrower said:


> Well compared to what they have today, yeah...
> My grandfather made a decent living running that from the 1960s into the late 80's. I'd say he got his money's worth. He kept it in the back of a 70s ford van. Turned the inside of the van roof all black.
> I have 2. The one pictured still runs. The other is for parts.


I’ve seen some really old nice utility trucks that people built themselves that would blow some of this new stuff out of the water you don’t see people with pride and good craftsmanship and do things like that anymore it’s all about the convenience and what’s New that they could buy and show off


----------



## DarkWeb (May 31, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> I’ve seen some really old nice utility trucks that people built themselves that would blow some of this new stuff out of the water you don’t see people with pride and good craftsmanship and do things like that anymore it’s all about the convenience and what’s New that they could buy and show off


I can understand both. It all depends on what you do.


----------



## natureboygrower (May 31, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> I’ve seen some really old nice utility trucks that people built themselves that would blow some of this new stuff out of the water you don’t see people with pride and good craftsmanship and do things like that anymore it’s all about the convenience and what’s New that they could buy and show off


Yeah after your first post about the welder you sound like someone who appreciates craftsmanship


----------



## Hiphophippo (May 31, 2022)

natureboygrower said:


> Yeah after your first post about the welder you sound like someone who appreciates craftsmanship


I’m a mill Wright was a welder for 14 years and a plumber in the army for 8 I work with all kinds of different machinery that does all sort of crazy stuff and it makes you really appreciate good engineering and good craftsmanship but also get you into some crazy messes and some absurd engineering


----------



## natureboygrower (May 31, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> I’m a mill Wright was a welder for 14 years and a plumber in the army for 8 I work with all kinds of different machinery that does all sort of crazy stuff and it makes you really appreciate good engineering and good craftsmanship but also get you into some crazy messes and some absurd engineering


Bro, I dont even understand wtf we're even talking about now...


----------



## Hiphophippo (May 31, 2022)

natureboygrower said:


> Bro, I dont even understand wtf we're even talking about now...


I’m sorry buddy I was just talking about my jobs you have a good night it’s like when I start talking about my plants I don’t shut up


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> I almost forgot, great news. I'm finally getting some help again tomorrow. My cousin's husband is being laid off from new construction. Their next job is being delayed after the recent rise in interest rates. Too bad for them, but good news for me. I need the help. And I had already put Mike through a trial run on a second story deck earlier this spring. If he was trying to impress me, he did, and nonchalantly at that. For the little amount of time he's been in construction he's gained a lot of knowledge. He was a mover before that, which is about half of building, so it seems to mesh.


Right on dude.
I don’t think I told you this yet but i had a little help when starting the house. Had my daughter and her soon to be husband here on my property when I broke ground. They were here because of the Cave fire in Santa Barbara, can’t make this shit up.
Anyways, right about when I got the exterior framed up, my trimmer turned into a fucking little bitch, so I lost my only helping hand to the scissors. He’s a great hand. Willing to learn type of guy. A hard charging go getter. He’s coming tomorrow to help me dig the rest of the footings for the huge wrap around the house deck i gotta do. Which will be allot of help for my bad back. Digging fucks it up more than anything else.
Been pretty frustrating and almost embarrassing how long this is all taking me. Between all the non stop gardening and building this house practically by myself it will feel extra good when done i tell ya.


----------



## natureboygrower (May 31, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> I’m sorry buddy I was just talking about my jobs you have a good night it’s like when I start talking about my plants I don’t shut up


All good. Same to you. The roadshow comment threw me. Idgaf about worth my man. Not why I put the pic up. DW is a welder and I knew there are some older heads on this forum that might appreciate it. 


I painted a bunch of baseboard today to keep in line with the thread


----------



## Hiphophippo (May 31, 2022)

natureboygrower said:


> All good. Same to you. The roadshow comment threw me. Idgaf about worth my man. Not why I put the pic up. DW is a welder and I knew there are some older heads on this forum that might appreciate it.
> 
> 
> I painted a bunch of baseboard today to keep in line with the thread


the antique roadshow thing was a joke man I was just saying that because it’s an antique


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2022)

Just stuck the last piece. Didn’t work much over the holiday weekend

About to uncover the dance floor(hearth)


----------



## natureboygrower (May 31, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Right on dude.
> I don’t think I told you this yet but i had a little help when starting the house. Had my daughter and her soon to be husband here on my property when I broke ground. They were here because of the Cave fire in Santa Barbara, can’t make this shit up.
> Anyways, right about when I got the exterior framed up, my trimmer turned into a fucking little bitch, so I lost my only helping hand to the scissors. He’s a great hand. Willing to learn type of guy. A hard charging go getter. He’s coming tomorrow to help me dig the rest of the footings for the huge wrap around the house deck i gotta do. Which will be allot of help for my bad back. Digging fucks it up more than anything else.
> Been pretty frustrating and almost embarrassing how long this is all taking me. Between all the non stop gardening and building this house practically by myself it will feel extra good when done i tell ya.


Your house is a stunner, bro. That be right top of the line back here in the Northeast. 


Hiphophippo said:


> the antique roadshow thing was a joke man I was just saying that because it’s an antique


I would love to wheel that thing into a roadshow episode


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2022)

Tada!

gotta start the mantel soon now.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2022)

First time staining alder. That’s what the kitchen island is. Crazy how tight the grain is. Doesn’t take stain like other hardwoods i’ve messed with. But i had to and am gonna do the mantel up with it so it all ties together with that island


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2022)

900 sqft of deck that’s just on the plans. I’m adding way more. Been out pricing shit oh my fucking god. You would think i wouldn’t be shocked by prices of shit anymore but i am. Gonna be a good 60k fucked up shit


----------



## Hiphophippo (May 31, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> 900 sqft of deck that’s just on the plans. I’m adding way more. Been out pricing shit oh my fucking god. You would think i wouldn’t be shocked by prices of shit anymore but i am. Gonna be a good 60k fucked up shit


I got a quote last year for a new deck and screen In my front porch it was like 57,000 it blew my mind


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> I got a quote last year for a new deck and screen In my front porch it was like 57,000 it blew my mind


Yeah shits crazy. I know my 60k will end up way more. That’s just for materials and i already have done shit for the deck that i’m not even factoring in. Fucking bullshit


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2022)

@Hiphophippo
Just that ledger stacked stone i put behind the stove was 1000 bucks. That’s not why i didn’t go all the way up to the ceiling with it though. I think it would be too much. Like too much of the material in the area. I’m already second guessing my choice though.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 31, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> the antique roadshow thing was a joke man I was just saying that because it’s an antique


So the remote welding that I've done was with a bobcat. Best to be moved with a truck or a snowcat. That little guy can be towed by a quad and still get shit stuck together.


----------



## Hiphophippo (May 31, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> @Hiphophippo
> Just that ledger stacked stone i put behind the stove was 1000 bucks.


It’s nuts man I built a dog kennel inside my garage a few months back and it was just a joke evrytime I went to the store I’m literally like get my ass reamed every time I go. I’m getting ready to resheet my forty sq roof and garage roof getting rid of the slate the shingles are like six grand the damn woods another 6 wtf is that. Makes me want to cry.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2022)

I think it would be too much if i went all the way to the ceiling. What do you guys think?

fuck. I should go all the way damnit. Fuck it nope


----------



## raratt (May 31, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I think it would be too much if i went all the way to the ceiling. What do you guys think?
> View attachment 5142257
> fuck. I should go all the way damnit. Fuck it nope


I think it's fine the way it is. Protects the walls and soaks up some heat when the stove is cranking.


----------



## Hiphophippo (May 31, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I think it would be too much if i went all the way to the ceiling. What do you guys think?
> View attachment 5142257
> fuck. I should go all the way damnit. Fuck it nope


I think it would look real nice with the ceiling pitch in that corner all the way up


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2022)

@raratt 
Ever seen this pimp ass shit?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 31, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I think it would be too much if i went all the way to the ceiling. What do you guys think?
> View attachment 5142257
> fuck. I should go all the way damnit. Fuck it nope


It would look good.....especially with a few rock shelves


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2022)

raratt said:


> I think it's fine the way it is. Protects the walls and soaks up some heat when the stove is cranking.


Thanks!
It’s actually just outside of the allowed combustible zone allowed for that stove. If the stone is attached to combustible materials it doesn’t count as non combustible. Just the way it is.
You can make a heat shield by framing/furring the wall with metal and leaving a 1” gap behind, gap on bottom and top to get closer but nah.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> It would look good.....especially with a few rock shelves


I’m putting a mantel made out of wood on top so i can hang stockings during christmas. Ok! Lol


----------



## raratt (May 31, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> @raratt
> Ever seen this pimp ass shit?
> View attachment 5142264View attachment 5142269


Cool, I'm just happy to have the shelves in my lowers that pull out so I don't have to get on my knees to get a pan off the back of the bottom shelf. The trash can cabinet I got is pretty cool also.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 31, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m putting a mantel made out of wood on top so i can hang stockings during christmas. Ok! Lol


What's the thought on wood? Rough.....smooth?


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> What's the thought on wood? Rough.....smooth?


Now. I’m not an interior decorator, keep that in mind.

But i’m building it out of knotty alder wood. Sanded. Stained the same as the island and the hearth face i did


----------



## raratt (May 31, 2022)

I just need my back to cooperate so I can get back to work on it. The middle of my back hasn't hurt in a long time. I might need to find a young oriental woman to walk on it for me, no happy ending though.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 31, 2022)

raratt said:


> I just need my back to cooperate so I can get back to work on it. The middle of my back hasn't hurt in a long time. I might need to find a young oriental woman to walk on it for me, no happy ending though.


Do what you gotta do bud


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2022)

@DarkWeb
Maybe stain it a lighter gray? Instead of that darker custom gray blend? You’re making me second guess myself bro.


----------



## raratt (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2022)

Woah!
Maybe a stone shelf like mantel? But then i’d need some kind of corbels to hold that fucker up.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 31, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> @DarkWeb
> Maybe stain it a lighter gray? Instead of that darker custom gray blend? You’re making me second guess myself bro.


No why? If you want lighter go with the rock.....but both would be nice. I like the shelves but a darker mantel would be great contrast. I'm definitely not an interior designer....my imagination went at puberty......it's all T&A now


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> No why? If you want lighter go with the rock.....but both would be nice. I like the shelves but a darker mantel would be great contrast. I'm definitely not an interior designer....my imagination went at puberty......it's all T&A now


When i do work for people and they ask me what do you think about colors or whatever i say nope. I don’t do that.


----------



## raratt (May 31, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> When i do work for people and they ask me what do you think about colors or whatever i say nope. I don’t do that.


I think we are doing a fairly dark green for the kitchen walls with the gray cabinets.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 31, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> When i do work for people and they ask me what do you think about colors or whatever i say nope. I don’t do that.


I said.....I don't know what I'm doing. But if it sounds good you're welcome


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2022)

raratt said:


> I think we are doing a fairly dark green for the kitchen walls with the gray cabinets.


Hey shoot me a pic of those cabs when you get a chance. Still gonna stop by sometime soon though


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I said.....I don't know what I'm doing. But if it sounds good you're welcome


I’m just gonna stick with my original plan but i’m the type of person who will second guess my choice forever.


----------



## raratt (May 31, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Hey shoot me a pic of those cabs when you get a chance. Still gonna stop by sometime soon though


I'll clamp on the filler strip to the first one to show you what my plan is. I think it will look fine. I can see there is a low spot on the ceiling before the second cabinet that will be compensated for.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 31, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m just gonna stick with my original plan but i’m the type of person who will second guess my choice forever.


It's gonna look great any way. I always have a few different ways to do something......and always wonder if it could be different and if I would like it better.


----------



## Bareback (May 31, 2022)

I don’t know if I have shared with y’all about my hearth, mantel and stove story. But I poached the stone from below a damn where they excavated for the spillway. 
I put this thing in the corner and built two arches between two columns and then put lights and water emitters behind the arches. 
Made the mantle with 4” angle iron and made hooks from concrete wall ties . The lights wash down behind the mantle and so does the water ( when I use the water feature ) . By using shower liner and wire mesh, just like an old school shower bed it’s both water proof and fire proof. I only heat with wood now, saving an estimated 4000.00$ + per year.
It’s all real stone and none of it was flat, I used a demo saw to make a flat surface on the back side and kept the front natural . It only took 4 months lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 31, 2022)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 5142292
> I don’t know if I have shared with y’all about my hearth, mantel and stove story. But I poached the stone from below a damn where they excavated for the spillway. View attachment 5142295
> I put this thing in the corner and built two arches between two columns and then put lights and water emitters behind the arches. View attachment 5142298
> Made the mantle with 4” angle iron and made hooks from concrete wall ties . The lights wash down behind the mantle and so does the water ( when I use the water feature ) . By using shower liner and wire mesh, just like an old school shower bed it’s both water proof and fire proof. I only heat with wood now, saving an estimated 4000.00$ + per year.
> It’s all real stone and none of it was flat, I used a demo saw to make a flat surface on the back side and kept the front natural . It only took 4 months lol. View attachment 5142301


Pics of the water?


----------



## Bareback (May 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Pics of the water?


Nah, I’d have to refresh the reservoir. Ya have to keep it sterile or it gets funky. But I could take a spray bottle to it for dramatic effects.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 31, 2022)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 5142292
> I don’t know if I have shared with y’all about my hearth, mantel and stove story. But I poached the stone from below a damn where they excavated for the spillway. View attachment 5142295
> I put this thing in the corner and built two arches between two columns and then put lights and water emitters behind the arches. View attachment 5142298
> Made the mantle with 4” angle iron and made hooks from concrete wall ties . The lights wash down behind the mantle and so does the water ( when I use the water feature ) . By using shower liner and wire mesh, just like an old school shower bed it’s both water proof and fire proof. I only heat with wood now, saving an estimated 4000.00$ + per year.
> It’s all real stone and none of it was flat, I used a demo saw to make a flat surface on the back side and kept the front natural . It only took 4 months lol. View attachment 5142301


Did you make that angle from flat? or is it the shine making the smooth inner corner disappear?

Great work bud


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2022)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 5142292
> I don’t know if I have shared with y’all about my hearth, mantel and stove story. But I poached the stone from below a damn where they excavated for the spillway. View attachment 5142295
> I put this thing in the corner and built two arches between two columns and then put lights and water emitters behind the arches. View attachment 5142298
> Made the mantle with 4” angle iron and made hooks from concrete wall ties . The lights wash down behind the mantle and so does the water ( when I use the water feature ) . By using shower liner and wire mesh, just like an old school shower bed it’s both water proof and fire proof. I only heat with wood now, saving an estimated 4000.00$ + per year.
> It’s all real stone and none of it was flat, I used a demo saw to make a flat surface on the back side and kept the front natural . It only took 4 months lol. View attachment 5142301


Wtf dude now you show me this? Crap! Maybe i’ll change the plan after all. That’s sick bro


----------



## Mohican (May 31, 2022)

Pre-viz the whole thing on your computer.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2022)

@DarkWeb
I’m thinking maybe just pick up a length of some of the angle iron shit i used to weld to the embedded closure iron when we would panelize our metal studs. But maybe some like 3x6? Have it powder coated. Weld on some hooks like bareback Hmmm. Gotta go all the way to the ceiling now with the stone damnit. I’m not even kidding. Thanks guys


----------



## Justin-case (May 31, 2022)

Short day, joined the face frame and side panel. Another perfect one. Can anyone tell how much I hate sanding?


----------



## Mohican (May 31, 2022)

Like this:


Ceiling height looks good.
I think a black slate shelf would look perfect.
Only 500K more 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Grandpapy (May 31, 2022)

Mohican said:


> Like this:
> 
> View attachment 5142325
> Ceiling height looks good.
> ...


Go on, move the stove and put in the shelf.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 31, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Go on, move the stove and put in the shelf.


It would be so nice if it was that easy lol


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2022)

Mohican said:


> Like this:
> 
> View attachment 5142325
> Ceiling height looks good.
> ...


Badass bro.
Don’t you think that would be too much of that material in there? Shit i dunno. I don’t know anything now. Thought i had it all figured out


----------



## natureboygrower (May 31, 2022)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 5142292
> I don’t know if I have shared with y’all about my hearth, mantel and stove story. But I poached the stone from below a damn where they excavated for the spillway. View attachment 5142295
> I put this thing in the corner and built two arches between two columns and then put lights and water emitters behind the arches. View attachment 5142298
> Made the mantle with 4” angle iron and made hooks from concrete wall ties . The lights wash down behind the mantle and so does the water ( when I use the water feature ) . By using shower liner and wire mesh, just like an old school shower bed it’s both water proof and fire proof. I only heat with wood now, saving an estimated 4000.00$ + per year.
> It’s all real stone and none of it was flat, I used a demo saw to make a flat surface on the back side and kept the front natural . It only took 4 months lol. View attachment 5142301


That's it. I'm done. I won't be posting up any pics of my hack jobs after seeing everyone else's work. 

For 3+ cord or more I can get swamp maple for $220 a cord. What do you guys burn down your way?


----------



## DarkWeb (May 31, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Badass bro.
> Don’t you think that would be too much of that material in there? Shit i dunno. I don’t know anything now. Thought i had it all figured out


I'm sorry


----------



## DarkWeb (May 31, 2022)

natureboygrower said:


> That's it. I'm done. I won't be posting up any pics of my hack jobs after seeing everyone else's work.
> 
> For 3+ cord or more I can get swamp maple for $220 a cord. What do you guys burn down your way?


Only wood here. 4 to 6 a season.


----------



## Bareback (May 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Did you make that angle from flat? or is it the shine making the smooth inner corner disappear?
> 
> Great work bud


It was angle , so I guess the light just doesn’t show it ( probably my camera ) .
To be completely honest I think it was a lintel from over a garage door that I had torn out during a remodel.


----------



## natureboygrower (May 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Only wood here. 4 to 6 a season.


That's a lot of work. Worth it though. We go through 1.5/2. I'll probably burn wood til I can't handle it myself anymore. Only way to dry out a bath towel in winter lol. What are you paying? Must get a bit of a break on that much cordwood


----------



## DarkWeb (May 31, 2022)

Bareback said:


> It was angle , so I guess the light just doesn’t show it ( probably my camera ) .
> To be completely honest I think it was a lintel from over a garage door that I had torn out during a remodel.


I make a bunch of angle, from flat cold rolled for crisp corners. Just something I noticed.......don't mind me I'm just high lol


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Bareback (May 31, 2022)

natureboygrower said:


> That's it. I'm done. I won't be posting up any pics of my hack jobs after seeing everyone else's work.
> 
> For 3+ cord or more I can get swamp maple for $220 a cord. What do you guys burn down your way?


I burn oak mostly, preferably water oak . But I will burn red or white oak if it’s free or maple or almost any free hardwood….. I try to stay away from gum or popular trees ( not enough btu’s and to much ash ) . Hickory and ash if it’s not to knotty….. elm…. I guess what I’m saying is anything free but no pine . I also make charcoal from the shit I don’t want.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 31, 2022)

natureboygrower said:


> That's a lot of work. Worth it though. We go through 1.5/2. I'll probably burn wood til I can't handle it myself anymore. Only way to dry out a bath towel in winter lol. What are you paying? Must get a bit of a break on that much cordwood


$170 fresh to $200 sat for a while. I can do kiln dried but that's stupid $$$$ lol Usually silver and checked when it goes in.


----------



## Bareback (May 31, 2022)

natureboygrower said:


> That's a lot of work. Worth it though. We go through 1.5/2. I'll probably burn wood til I can't handle it myself anymore. Only way to dry out a bath towel in winter lol. What are you paying? Must get a bit of a break on that much cordwood


I get mine free , I have a friend who owns a tree service and only lives 3/8s mile from me.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 31, 2022)

Bareback said:


> I get mine free , I have a friend who owns a tree service and only lives 3/8s mile from me.


I've definitely traded welding for wood. Nothing like wood heat.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 31, 2022)

I have a hot air wood furnace. It can be -20° outside and I don't care. I'm in boxers with the windows open.


----------



## lokie (May 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I've definitely traded welding for wood. Nothing like wood heat.


Nothing like fresh weld slag to burn your face off either.

I worked with a steam pipefitter for a few years.

The first day was in the winter and we were outside. The heat from the fresh weld felt good while 
I waited for the signal to turn the pipe as he worked on the next weld.

The next morning my face peeled off. Like a severe sunburn, no blisters just skin peeling. My whole face was pink for a few days.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2022)

I lost around 4 cords in the fire i had split and stacked it all that’s what hurts the most. Mostly black oak and black oak trees are skinny as fuck. Just sayin. I used to pay 250-300 for good dry split wood delivered. All kinds of different shit. All depended on what the guy had when i needed it. I went through about 2 cords a winter in Paradise.


----------



## Mohican (May 31, 2022)

How about cedar?


----------



## Aeroknow (May 31, 2022)

Mohican said:


> How about cedar?
> 
> View attachment 5142358


Cedar burns hot and fast thats for sure. I usually had it around to get the fire going


----------



## manfredo (May 31, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I think it would be too much if i went all the way to the ceiling. What do you guys think?
> View attachment 5142257
> fuck. I should go all the way damnit. Fuck it nope


I think it looks great the way it is too.


----------



## DarkWeb (May 31, 2022)

lokie said:


> Nothing like fresh weld slag to burn your face off either.
> 
> I worked with a steam pipefitter for a few years.
> 
> ...


I've been there....but with protection...

That's why I liked tig the best.


----------



## outside Dixie (May 31, 2022)

I burn the wood with a micorwave box.i made the colered it with epoxy


----------



## outside Dixie (May 31, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That's done with electric. I've never done it but have been wanting to.


Yes it is not to hard take;s litte time..And good glove's


----------



## outside Dixie (May 31, 2022)

I can get black walnut all over here .I have one in someone;s back yard dead told them i will take it down free so now i got a hole tree for 800 buck's Send sraight to saw mill of black walnut and uncle has 6 more in the field i can have. Cedar all over here .Have tree friend's


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 1, 2022)

Turned the garden over so the soil might dry out some by the weekend. First week of June to plant is feeling late but after the wet spring we have had we might not be the only ones.


----------



## outside Dixie (Jun 1, 2022)

Here is what im working on. Table , Bird house , Black Walnut Mail box for someone


----------



## manfredo (Jun 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I've definitely traded welding for wood. Nothing like wood heat.


My one buddy had a tree removal business... I tried hitting him up for free wood, but he already had an agreement with a welding shop....he gave all his wood to them, and they did all his welding. He was just a small 2 man lazy / older outfit and probably only did 1-2 trees a week, since his wife was loaded and he is lazy!! Retired now.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 1, 2022)

Woke up at noon, and took a big dump


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 1, 2022)

Does the rich lady have a sister or adult daughter who likes lazy guys?


----------



## manfredo (Jun 1, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Does the rich lady have a sister or adult daughter who likes lazy guys?


How about a bipolar daughter?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 1, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Cedar burns hot and fast thats for sure. I usually had it around to get the fire going


When I lived in Sisters I used to burn a lot of Juniper which also burns hot and fast and smells great


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> How about a bipolar daughter?


Sounds like a good match for my borderline personality disorder


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 1, 2022)

I hit my new bong for the first time not 5 minutes after it arrived on my doorstep. Bitch took a month to get here but it was worth the wait(and the savings over buying the same dhgate glass for 5x the price at the local smoke shop chain that pays its workers $12/hr to run whole ass stores alone)


----------



## 420God (Jun 1, 2022)

Just had another friend die from electric wood burning. You'd think people would learn.


----------



## lokie (Jun 1, 2022)

420God said:


> Just had another friend die from electric wood burning. You'd think people would learn.


Sorry you have experienced this loss.

Was this friend aware of the risk?
How accomplished were they at woodworking?

Was it a first attempt for this tequnique?

So many questions.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 1, 2022)

lokie said:


> Sorry you have experienced this loss.
> 
> Was this friend aware of the risk?
> How accomplished were they at woodworking?
> ...


If it was a homemade unit is what I would like to know. 

It is one of those things that look easy and probably is......but feeling safe and actually being safe is totally different.


----------



## raratt (Jun 1, 2022)

Did the grocery shopping, $430+. Stupid place didn't even have refried beans, for the second time.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 1, 2022)

raratt said:


> Did the grocery shopping, $430+. Stupid place didn't even have refried beans, for the second time.


It's crazy. Only 3-4 bags $120


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 1, 2022)

Working on another cabinet for the grass valley job. This one will recess into an opening I framed a few weeks ago. Hope it fits, ha!


----------



## 420God (Jun 1, 2022)

lokie said:


> Sorry you have experienced this loss.
> 
> Was this friend aware of the risk?
> How accomplished were they at woodworking?
> ...


I'm guessing here from knowing the guy for so long but it was probably his first time trying it and it was definitely homemade. And yeah he knew the risk from losing another high-school classmate a couple years earlier the same way.


----------



## Obepawn (Jun 1, 2022)

What I accomplished today…bucking, a whole lot of bucking.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 1, 2022)

Nothing like an ice coffee to keep a guy going. It was a long day, but now I can focus on doors and shelving tomorrow.


----------



## ANC (Jun 2, 2022)

Ate a peanut butter and golden syrup sandwich that hit just right.
Also busy building my new PC and preparing the installation flash drive.


----------



## ANC (Jun 2, 2022)

Posting from my new computer.... Fucking thing is so colourful with all the lights, Christmas I'm just putting tinsel on it and fuck the tree.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 2, 2022)

Some of this poplar gets a dark purple to it. I like how it contrasted with the lighter colored sap wood on the opposite piece. Just a card scraper took care of the glue up. If you've ever cut yourself on an unsuspecting piece of metal, you can under stand how a card scraper can cut through wood, very cleanly I might add.

I get a lot of time to think in the shop. There are a lot of assholes in the world. Maybe I deal with more than the average person. Maybe I'm less tolerant of them. But If the meaning to life is to go around seeking out these assholes and letting them know it, I figure I'm doing pretty good at it. "No thanks asshole, I can read". I guess we're all assholes in our own respect, myself included. In which case the world really is just a bunch of assholes going around letting each other know, sometimes in less subtle ways, how we feel about each other.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Jun 3, 2022)

I drove to North Carolina yesterday dropped a puppy off drove straight back took a detour went over the blue ridge parkway to see some views only got two puppies left to go.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 3, 2022)

Got complimented on my “hoochie daddy shorts” was confused


----------



## outside Dixie (Jun 3, 2022)

Here's what i just finished for my 12yr old .That is a 1902 dime he found.So i made a this for him. Dixie


----------



## Bareback (Jun 3, 2022)

outside Dixie said:


> Here's what i just finished for my 12yr old .That is a 1902 dime he found.So i made a this for him. DixieView attachment 5143764View attachment 5143765


Looks good .

What’s up with that hammer. Asking for a friend.


----------



## outside Dixie (Jun 3, 2022)

To Tack some wood in place. This is way you alway's help the old folk's .Here is some wood i tore down for a older lady that no one would do for her she don't have much money so i went and tore it down. This is what i got. The rest of the wood is 30" wide 16ft long got 6 that long the rest is like  this.8 more


----------



## manfredo (Jun 3, 2022)

outside Dixie said:


> Here's what i just finished for my 12yr old .That is a 1902 dime he found.So i made a this for him. DixieView attachment 5143764View attachment 5143765


But Dad, I wanted my dime!! lol, kidding, and it's beautiful and he will have it his whole life I bet!!



DarkWeb said:


> It's crazy. Only 3-4 bags $120


Just filled my Honda Accord....$81 @ $4.79 a gallon. It would be over $5 a gallon but our county is temporarily waiving their tax.


----------



## outside Dixie (Jun 3, 2022)

manfredo said:


> But Dad, I wanted my dime!! lol, kidding, and it's beautiful and he will have it his whole life I bet!!
> 
> 
> Just filled my Honda Accord....$81 @ $4.79 a gallon. It would be over $5 a gallon but our county is temporarily waiving their tax.


$ 4.39$ today was 4.29 yesterday..Yes he will he did not know i made it.


----------



## raratt (Jun 3, 2022)

Picked up take and bake pizza and a 30 pack, dinner is handled.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 3, 2022)

Finished loli popping and the next generation is in the cloner...I don't bother trimming fan leaves any more!


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jun 3, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Finished loli popping and the next generation is in the cloner...I don't bother trimming fan leaves any more!
> 
> View attachment 5143891



Groovy man, we use the same cloner. Did you change pumps? The one mine came with heats the water up to between 85°-95°, so I ended up keeping the rez in tuffy bin water bath that I add ice bottles to once or twice a day while cloning. Keeps my water temps in the low - mid 70's.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> View attachment 5143458
> Some of this poplar gets a dark purple to it. I like how it contrasted with the lighter colored sap wood on the opposite piece. Just a card scraper took care of the glue up. If you've ever cut yourself on an unsuspecting piece of metal, you can under stand how a card scraper can cut through wood, very cleanly I might add.
> 
> I get a lot of time to think in the shop. There are a lot of assholes in the world. Maybe I deal with more than the average person. Maybe I'm less tolerant of them. But If the meaning to life is to go around seeking out these assholes and letting them know it, I figure I'm doing pretty good at it. "No thanks asshole, I can read". I guess we're all assholes in our own respect, myself included. In which case the world really is just a bunch of assholes going around letting each other know, sometimes in less subtle ways, how we feel about each other.



Your poplar reminded me of this wood I have waiting on me. It's leaning next to my bandsaw. It's actually some large boards of walnut, hard rock maple and purpleheart (the darker wood on the bottom). It's destined to be a loom, assuming I live long enough. I've been moving things around in my garage and am moving it to a more permanent home. The loom will be primarily maple and walnut with purpleheart harnesses and batten. Although I've been considering making treadles out of purpleheart and using walnut for the batten.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> Picked up take and bake pizza and a 30 pack, dinner is handled.






After paying almost 7/gallon for 17 gallons of premium I'm drinking dinner.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> Picked up take and bake pizza and a 30 pack, dinner is handled.


You got Natty Ice didn't you, ?


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 3, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5143968
> Your poplar reminded me of this wood I have waiting on me. It's leaning next to my bandsaw. It's actually some large boards of walnut, hard rock maple and purpleheart (the darker wood on the bottom). It's destined to be a loom, assuming I live long enough. I've been moving things around in my garage and am moving it to a more permanent home. The loom will be primarily maple and walnut with purpleheart harnesses and batten. Although I've been considering making treadles out of purpleheart and using walnut for the batten.


That sounds like a fun project. My friends mom had one growing up. I remember being mystified by her working of the numerous pedals while sliding the bobbin back and forth. With the constant rhythm, It seemed more akin to playing an instrument than weaving, something that took a real master to make look easy. I liked spinning wool.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 3, 2022)

Finally got one of these beaded shaker cabinet doors together, three more to go.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 4, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> That sounds like a fun project. My friends mom had one growing up. I remember being mystified by her working of the numerous pedals while sliding the bobbin back and forth. With the constant rhythm, It seemed more akin to playing an instrument than weaving, something that took a real master to make look easy. I liked spinning wool.


I love spinning more than weaving. But if you're going to weave you need to spin. This is just one of my many wheels. I knocked the drive band off this one and didn't realize until after I took the picture LOL


----------



## manfredo (Jun 4, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Groovy man, we use the same cloner. Did you change pumps? The one mine came with heats the water up to between 85°-95°, so I ended up keeping the rez in tuffy bin water bath that I add ice bottles to once or twice a day while cloning. Keeps my water temps in the low - mid 70's.


I am using the original pump, but I use a cycle timer ...1 minute on, 4 off, and that keeps me in the mid 70's. I also changed the sprayers to some much better ones, and I use diluted pool shock to keep the nasties away. It took me a while to get the process down, but with the help of @Aeroknow I finally got it. Usually have strong roots in 7-10 days, depending on the strain. But yes, temp is important for certain!!


----------



## outside Dixie (Jun 4, 2022)

Here's what i did this morning just the roof almost done. Black walnut Mailbox.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 4, 2022)

My biggest accomplishment of the day so far, along with some house cleaning.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 4, 2022)

outside Dixie said:


> $ 4.39$ today was 4.29 yesterday..Yes he will he did not know i made it.


Just paid $6.29/gal

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I am using the original pump, but I use a cycle timer ...1 minute on, 4 off, and that keeps me in the mid 70's. I also changed the sprayers to some much better ones, and I use diluted pool shock to keep the nasties away. It took me a while to get the process down, but with the help of @Aeroknow I finally got it. Usually have strong roots in 7-10 days, depending on the strain. But yes, temp is important for certain!!


Cycle timer here too and pool shock when it starts getting warmer. I don't use it in the winter.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 4, 2022)

Assembled the rest of these doors and hung them today. I'm pretty happy with how they turned out so far. Looking forward to painting and install.


----------



## DCcan (Jun 5, 2022)

This 19th century museum's Natural History wing is great for kids. Stuff to touch from all over the world, from giant clamshells to shiny jewels 
The valuable stuff is in another building, mostly early colonial, rev & civil war, paintings and prints.


----------



## raratt (Jun 5, 2022)

Pulled the tarps off my joiner/planer and ran an extension cord to it and crossed my fingers. It still runs. Need to clean some rust off the bed a bit but before I covered it I coated it with WD-40 so it isn't that bad actually. Simple cleanup.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 5, 2022)

raratt said:


> Pulled the tarps off my joiner/planer and ran an extension cord to it and crossed my fingers. It still runs. Need to clean some rust off the bed a bit but before I covered it I coated it with WD-40 so it isn't that bad actually. Simple cleanup.


I considered getting a combo unit to save some space in my small shop. But knowing my forgetful self I would spend the day switching back and fourth between machines. Do you have an older Japanese unit, or a European model?


----------



## raratt (Jun 5, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> I considered getting a combo unit to save some space in my small shop. But knowing my forgetful self I would spend the day switching back and fourth between machines. Do you have an older Japanese unit, or a European model?


American, it's really old and HEAVY. Cast iron bed. Got it when my dad passed away, he had it when I was young.
Edit: I have a surface planer also.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 5, 2022)

raratt said:


> American, it's really old and HEAVY. Cast iron bed. Got it when my dad passed away, he had it when I was young.
> Edit: I have a surface planer also.


American cast iron, that's the good stuff. You can still get an american made jointer for about 10k. I read that a quality piece of cast is aged for ten years before it's final machining. Although my cheap little delta 6" is no where near close to flat on either the bed or the fence, it doesnt seem to effect the performance much, if any at all.


----------



## raratt (Jun 5, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> American cast iron, that's the good stuff. You can still get an american made jointer for about 10k. I read that a quality piece of cast is aged for ten years before it's final machining. Although my cheap little delta 6" is no where near close to flat on either the bed or the fence, it doesnt seem to effect the performance much, if any at all.


I need to check the fence on it, it has a pin to stop it at 90 degrees but I'll throw a square on it to be sure. I was surprised the deck still moved freely to adjust depth. I am definitely not a cabinet maker though...lol. I'm making supports for the filler strips on my cabinets.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 5, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> View attachment 5144545
> 
> Assembled the rest of these doors and hung them today. I'm pretty happy with how they turned out so far. Looking forward to painting and install.


Can you post a pic of bit you used to make that bead . You can pm me if you don’t want to high jack the thread .


----------



## Bareback (Jun 5, 2022)

raratt said:


> I need to check the fence on it, it has a pin to stop it at 90 degrees but I'll throw a square on it to be sure. I was surprised the deck still moved freely to adjust depth. I am definitely not a cabinet maker though...lol. I'm making supports for the filler strips on my cabinets.


When you clean the rust off follow up with a coat of finishing wax . Helps things glide and won’t stain your work from oils. Pro tip .









I always tell the ladies it’s a pro tip and that I’ll only stick the tip in . It’s usually good for an eye roll or at least a laugh.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 5, 2022)

Bareback said:


> Can you post a pic of bit you used to make that bead . You can pm me if you don’t want to high jack the thread .



I found this one at the home depot for around 30$. I used my shop made router table and fed them through by hand with no problems.


----------



## outside Dixie (Jun 6, 2022)

OK I just finished it this morning. Black Walnut Mailbox


----------



## Hiphophippo (Jun 6, 2022)

outside Dixie said:


> OK I just finished it this morning. Black Walnut MailboxView attachment 5145210View attachment 5145210


I really want a nice mailbox but ours gets hit probably twice a year mine and the neighbors on the other side of the road too. Damn kids


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 6, 2022)

outside Dixie said:


> OK I just finished it this morning. Black Walnut MailboxView attachment 5145210View attachment 5145210


Did it pass the firecracker test?


----------



## outside Dixie (Jun 6, 2022)

Yes I have it braced good. I start making them when i went to buy one. Not paying that much now everyone want's one


----------



## Chubbycherub (Jun 6, 2022)

did some light defoliating and top dressed my ladies


----------



## outside Dixie (Jun 6, 2022)

I still got top piece. But it's just shine


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 6, 2022)

After a long morning I was able to get a primer coat sprayed on everything this afternoon with out too much hassle. A good feeling.


----------



## outside Dixie (Jun 6, 2022)

Since i got a nice mailbox on. I have it mounted on a cedar tree in the ground it will not move live in the wood's so it stand's out. And your are on Plot watcher deer cam. 1 Mile to mailbox to house.


----------



## ANC (Jun 7, 2022)

Had new ceilings installed in my dining room and kitchen, courtesy of the insurance company.
The builders still need to come back tomorrow to put another coat of paint on. Hell, they are even painting out the walls.


----------



## outside Dixie (Jun 7, 2022)

Here's what i done ya'll seen the cedar i got from the older lady that no one would help. I sold the cedar to someone and took the money down to her this morning and give her the money she has very little.. Almost 1k never thought it would mean so much to her.I did keep 3. GOOD DAY IN DIXIE


----------



## Hiphophippo (Jun 7, 2022)

Well I sat at work did a few repairs on the Kawasaki robots then I spent three hours sending hate messages to the Uvalde Texas Police Department Facebook now I’m driving home from work to fry up some catfish Cajun style and enjoy the rest of my night I got one more day at work this week and another long weekend


----------



## outside Dixie (Jun 7, 2022)

Well just too show i just don't do nothing here. This is what im going to do next almost ready to put together never done it before but going to try it. I made these for going over and under a mirror see it before but i like the table better. Dixie P. S. Grandpa's old truck new motor.. Mailbox Sold.


----------



## outside Dixie (Jun 7, 2022)

Anyone know a good kind of wood to try . There is a place in town that has wood like that from all over the world but not sure what to get. Ive been making a few thing to sell to go to town and buy me a piece of wood.Going to make wife something. So if any of ya'll know of something let me know i will see when i have to go to town. .... Dixie


----------



## Hiphophippo (Jun 7, 2022)

outside Dixie said:


> Anyone know a good kind of wood to try . There is a place in town that has wood like that from all over the world but not sure what to get. Ive been making a few thing to sell to go to town and buy me a piece of wood.Going to make wife something. So if any of ya'll know of something let me know i will see when i have to go to town. .... Dixie


I don’t really know that much about wood but I will say on those river shows with them guys bring up those petrified logs and cut into them and make shelves those slabs of wood are seriously some of the prettiest pieces of wood I’ve ever seen


----------



## outside Dixie (Jun 7, 2022)

I have some of that . I live on the river here. Thank You


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 7, 2022)

outside Dixie said:


> Well just too show i just don't do nothing here. This is what im going to do next almost ready to put together never done it before but going to try it. I made these for going over and under a mirror see it before but i like the table better. Dixie P. S. Grandpa's old truck new motor..View attachment 5145889 Mailbox Sold.


Dodge?


----------



## outside Dixie (Jun 7, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Dodge?


69 Ford F100 he bought new..360 3 on the tree .to pull his tractor back then.


----------



## outside Dixie (Jun 7, 2022)

My 12yr old will drive it to mail box


----------



## Hiphophippo (Jun 7, 2022)

outside Dixie said:


> I have some of that . I live on the river here. Thank You


You’re you’re very welcome cause you don’t mind me asking what does a piece of that run price wise or does it depend on the age and stuff


----------



## Hiphophippo (Jun 7, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> You’re you’re very welcome cause you don’t mind me asking what does a piece of that run price wise or does it depend on the age and stuff


I’m sorry I was using voice to text I was saying you’re welcome what does a piece of that would cost or does it depend on the age and other deciding factors


----------



## outside Dixie (Jun 7, 2022)

150 to 550 . They are cut in 2' slab's 8ft long most of them


----------



## outside Dixie (Jun 7, 2022)

550 is a 3-3-5 burl from Cali


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (Jun 7, 2022)

That’s high but you pay for what you want and from what I seen very much worth it


----------



## outside Dixie (Jun 7, 2022)

Yea that's over my head not ready for that..Nerd ? Old Redneck Hippie. Still have a flip phone only because im in the wood's by myself just to call someone no data. Heart of Dixie


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> View attachment 5145045
> I found this one at the home depot for around 30$. I used my shop made router table and fed them through by hand with no problems.


Your router HP?


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2022)

My Terpometer contact temp probe. It gives you precise Temp readings, only Goldilocks dabs from here on out.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 7, 2022)

outside Dixie said:


> 69 Ford F100 he bought new..360 3 on the tree .to pull his tractor back then.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 7, 2022)

outside Dixie said:


> Anyone know a good kind of wood to try . There is a place in town that has wood like that from all over the world but not sure what to get. Ive been making a few thing to sell to go to town and buy me a piece of wood.Going to make wife something. So if any of ya'll know of something let me know i will see when i have to go to town. .... Dixie


If you are going to be working with exotic woods do yourself a favor and check out their toxicity and they are made the most dangerous. For instance, you may notice some lung or throat discomfort after sanding red cedar… well it’s toxicity level is in the range of throat discomfort. But some is much worse especially if you happen to be allergic to it.
Otherwise I would stay with maple, walnut and popular for stuff in the kitchen and cedar for outdoor stuff. Pine is cheap and I like to burn/ sand and stain it. I also like to artificially antique oak for rustic furniture.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 7, 2022)

Topped two drunken watermelons that are probably male, changed the kitty litter, smoked 5 blunts, gotta water in a bit.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 7, 2022)

I quit my job today. I didn’t even know I was going to do it. It just kinda happened because I guess I was at a breaking point and was feeing totally disrespected and taken advantage of. I gave them more notice than I usually do. Now I need to finally cut the chains from this career that I have given so much to and find another one that will suit me better. I am another one of soooo many persons leaving healthcare to find another career right now. I have been mistreated over and over and over by these organizations. I am done.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 7, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I quit my job today. I didn’t even know I was going to do it. It just kinda happened because I guess I was at a breaking point and was feeing totally disrespected and taken advantage of. I gave them more notice than I usually do. Now I need to finally cut the chains from this career that I have given so much to and find another one that will suit me better. I am another one of soooo many persons leaving healthcare to find another career right now. I have been mistreated over and over and over by these organizations. I am done.


Damn Girl, I was hoping that you had found "the one" when you moved.
I wish you the best!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 7, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Damn Girl, I was hoping that you had found "the one" when you moved.
> I wish you the best!


But I did ! I found the one to end the torture once and for all. The one that will make me never do this work again. The one to end my career with. I will never forget this one. 
thank you. The sky is the limit now! Happier days ahead.


----------



## outside Dixie (Jun 7, 2022)

Bareback said:


> If you are going to be working with exotic woods do yourself a favor and check out their toxicity and they are made the most dangerous. For instance, you may notice some lung or throat discomfort after sanding red cedar… well it’s toxicity level is in the range of throat discomfort. But some is much worse especially if you happen to be allergic to it.
> Otherwise I would stay with maple, walnut and popular for stuff in the kitchen and cedar for outdoor stuff. Pine is cheap and I like to burn/ sand and stain it. I also like to artificially antique oak for rustic furniture.


Thank You BareBack. I will i have a vac system. I have never seen the fungus your talking about but i've only done 20 25 . I do alot ouside.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 7, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> But I did ! I found the one to end the torture once and for all. The one that will make me never do this work again. The one to end my career with. I will never forget this one.
> thank you. The sky is the limit now! Happier days ahead.


Good for you - Do what you Love, not what you have to.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 7, 2022)

Bareback said:


> If you are going to be working with exotic woods do yourself a favor and check out their toxicity and they are made the most dangerous. For instance, you may notice some lung or throat discomfort after sanding red cedar… well it’s toxicity level is in the range of throat discomfort. But some is much worse especially if you happen to be allergic to it.
> Otherwise I would stay with maple, walnut and popular for stuff in the kitchen and cedar for outdoor stuff. Pine is cheap and I like to burn/ sand and stain it. I also like to artificially antique oak for rustic furniture.


Good advice. A doug fir splinter will fester under your skin until you can no longer stand it..which usually isnt long. Imagine what too much could do to your lungs. It's part of the reason I went with a 22 amp 5hp cyclone dust collector that discharges outside. The six inch intakes will empty the shop air space in about three minutes.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Your router HP?


My router is rated at 11 amps, not sure of the hp. It's a pretty small bit. I would bet even a small trim router wouldn't have much trouble running it.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 7, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Good advice. A doug fir splinter will fester under your skin until you can no longer stand it..which usually isnt long. Imagine what too much could do to your lungs. It's part of the reason I went with a 22 amp 5hp cyclone dust collector that discharges outside. The six inch intakes will empty the shop air space in about three minutes.


Douglas fir has a real nice burn with those long ass splinters also. It was a really common material here back in the 80’s but we started seeing less and less of it in the 90’s and then it was gone. Only hemlock and spruce now. Of course yellow pine. I sure do miss the fir , it was a lot better for rafters.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 7, 2022)

Bareback said:


> Douglas fir has a real nice burn with those long ass splinters also. It was a really common material here back in the 80’s but we started seeing less and less of it in the 90’s and then it was gone. Only hemlock and spruce now. Of course yellow pine. I sure do miss the fir , it was a lot better for rafters.


That's hard for me to imagine. That's pretty much exclusively what we frame with in California. Some people even use it as interior trim. Though most of the old growth is gone and what is left isnt very attractive imo.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 8, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> My router is rated at 11 amps, not sure of the hp. It's a pretty small bit. I would bet even a small trim router wouldn't have much trouble running it.


So about 1.25 HP! Wow I thought I'd need a shaper to run cabinetry bits.


----------



## outside Dixie (Jun 8, 2022)

Bareback said:


> If you are going to be working with exotic woods do yourself a favor and check out their toxicity and they are made the most dangerous. For instance, you may notice some lung or throat discomfort after sanding red cedar… well it’s toxicity level is in the range of throat discomfort. But some is much worse especially if you happen to be allergic to it.
> Otherwise I would stay with maple, walnut and popular for stuff in the kitchen and cedar for outdoor stuff. Pine is cheap and I like to burn/ sand and stain it. I also like to artificially antique oak for rustic furniture.


I like burning the wood. I got pretty good at it . I call them tree's when im done burning them that's what they look like to me..And i have plower line glove's just in case. But i never touch lead's when going. I don't have to just hit button. I like pine too it burn's good and it everywhere. Thank's Dixie


----------



## outside Dixie (Jun 8, 2022)

That is one thing im not good at . Router got 50 bit's don't know what they do yet.I need to try it more but need to set it up the right way.Got all of it at a yard sale.50 buck's for2 router's and 50 or more bit's .


----------



## raratt (Jun 8, 2022)

Bareback said:


> lung or throat discomfort after sanding red cedar


Eastern cedar is toxic, western red cedar (incense) is what is used to do planked salmon with on the BBQ. Using eastern cedar will make you sick.


----------



## ANC (Jun 8, 2022)

Get an old solid wood table and do it to the top...


----------



## manfredo (Jun 8, 2022)

Changed my bulbs out from 600 watt to 1000 watts. 

600w the whole flower period was an experiment, with not great results. Buds are not nearly as big or solid. 

This time I used the 600w for just the first 2 weeks from flipping, kind of like mother nature would do. And I might finish with the 600w.


----------



## lokie (Jun 8, 2022)

Pressed 3.5g Burmese Kush tonight.




The current mission is to assist Major Tom.






Tomorrow's schedule is sure to be unpredictable.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 8, 2022)

lokie said:


> Pressed 3.5g Burmese Kush tonight.
> 
> View attachment 5146469
> 
> ...snip...


It's a butterfly!


----------



## lokie (Jun 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> It's a butterfly!


Or an Elvis impersonator flasher.



Spoiler



made you look again


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 8, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> It's a butterfly!


I saw a "Butt - er - fly"
That's just me though. LOL


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 8, 2022)

Bareback said:


> If you are going to be working with exotic woods do yourself a favor and check out their toxicity and they are made the most dangerous.


I got Cocobolo dust in my hair and it made it really full-bodied for like 2 weeks


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 8, 2022)

I've been preparing my shop for paint between jobs. The gable ends are in good shape for being 75 years old, but the paint has failed and is requiring a lot of scraping and caulking.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 9, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I saw a "Butt - er - fly"
> That's just me though. LOL


Failed that Rorschach!



lokie said:


> Or an Elvis impersonator flasher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You passed! (barely)

Oh you guys


----------



## manfredo (Jun 9, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> View attachment 5146539
> I've been preparing my shop for paint between jobs. The gable ends are in good shape for being 75 years old, but the paint has failed and is requiring a lot of scraping and caulking.


This is THE most amazing stuff right here. You add one quart to one gallon of exterior latex paint, only use it on your first coat. It makes the latex paint melt right into the existing paint, and you will never have to paint it again. Amazing product and I will never paint anything outdoors without it. 

It is also cheaper than good paint, so it doesn't even cost anything to use it. It also comes in quarts.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 9, 2022)

manfredo said:


> This is THE most amazing stuff right here. You add one quart to one gallon of exterior latex paint, only use it on your first coat. It makes the latex paint melt right into the existing paint, and you will never have to paint it again. Amazing product and I will never paint anything outdoors without it.
> 
> It is also cheaper than good paint, so it doesn't even cost anything to use it. It also comes in quarts.
> 
> View attachment 5146654


I like the flood products I've used in the past. I will see if I can get some locally, thank you.


----------



## outside Dixie (Jun 9, 2022)

Herewhat in did today.This is 1 of the piece's of cedar.Other side has 100 yr old saw mark's on it had to cut this one to fit. Not sure what to do with it it's so old.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 9, 2022)

More yard work. It seems the more I do the more there is to do.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2022)

They dropped two loads of retardant so far.

some new black smoke though


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2022)

3rd drop. That’s probably someones house i know exactly where it is.


Got the mantel built and mocked up. Little bit of sanding staining and some clear on it still needed before i attach it.


installed the shower door yesterday


----------



## lokie (Jun 9, 2022)

After several thc cookies, many bowls, a few dabs and a cbd gummie I was stabbed in the back.


L5-S1 Epidural Steroid Injection 




Suffering thru the pathetic drama of the "Medical Business "*System*"" was infinitely more painful and stress provoking than
the actual procedure.


Too early to tell if this has a profound effect but I think it may feel some better.

Just getting the appointment was aggravating and took 2 weeks.
It was only 3 hours before the procedure I was provided an Arrival Time.






So much interdepartment BS. It always boils down to "Call someone else who cares, here let me give you a number."

The last 2 ortho surgeons have provided relief.

All other "support staff" suck, *SUCK I SAY*.
Except Kaitlyn in this specific matter. She was able to escalate the issue to a manager
outside of the offending scheduling office.

What a scheduling office failed to do in 2 weeks Kaitlyn was able to do in 15 min.






Although Kaitlyn was not responsible to get me the schedule, she did take the initiative to escalate to a level sure to get attention and action.



After care is "relax for the next 24 hours with restricted strenuous activity."

Loosely translated:

DABS ALL NIGHT!




Not my gif.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2022)

This year is gonna be even more fucked up with fires. I’m about to go buy two more 2500 gal storage tanks and strategically place them where i can hook up fire shit up and fight that shit. I’ll only be fighting grass fire up to my property, that’s why i chose to build out here. Sucks to see fires. Still got a helicopter dropping buckets on it. Don’t know why there’s no more fire retardant being dropped. They sent out an evacuation order for the whole area


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2022)

Thank baby jesus it wasn’t that windy TODAY


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 9, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Thank baby jesus it wasn’t that windy TODAY


Your a real trooper! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you. Did you ever imagine your life would be like this? You know I am down in the valley and it’s hotter than hell. I made it out to Monterey last weekend. Unfortunately things were sour from the get go with my gig down here and I have to split… quitting with the end of my grow and the end of my lease . Now I am getting rid of my 4 x 4 gorilla grow tent . Do I keep it or what.? Could I sleep in it? Could it be donated to the homeless encampment by the hwy. it would be hella funny to see someone sleeping in it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Your a real trooper! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you. Did you ever imagine your life would be like this? You know I am down in the valley and it’s hotter than hell. I made it out to Monterey last weekend. Unfortunately things were sour from the get go with my gig down here and I have to split… quitting with the end of my grow and the end of my lease . Now I am getting rid of my 4 x 4 gorilla grow tent . Do I keep it or what.? Could I sleep in it? Could it be donated to the homeless encampment by the hwy. it would be hella funny to see someone sleeping in it.


Can you land a hospital job in monterey? It’s cold as fuck there. I helped build the new CHOMP. Know the area very well. People are pretty fricken chill there. Not a bunch of looser rednecks there like where you were at. Not sure what to do with the tent. Keep it? Fire back up when you can fo sho is what i’d do.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Your a real trooper! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you. Did you ever imagine your life would be like this? You know I am down in the valley and it’s hotter than hell. I made it out to Monterey last weekend. Unfortunately things were sour from the get go with my gig down here and I have to split… quitting with the end of my grow and the end of my lease . Now I am getting rid of my 4 x 4 gorilla grow tent . Do I keep it or what.? Could I sleep in it? Could it be donated to the homeless encampment by the hwy. it would be hella funny to see someone sleeping in it.


That whole area you were at fucking sucks girl. Hate to say i told you so but.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Jun 9, 2022)

Spread ten tons of gravel with my wheelbarrow and five gallon buckets going to put up the new rubber curtains tomorrow and make my last ramp and the area is done just gotta add in the built in toys.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 9, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Can you land a hospital job in monterey? It’s cold as fuck there. I helped build the new CHOMP. Know the area very well. People are pretty fricken chill there. Not a bunch of looser rednecks there like where you were at. Not sure what to do with the tent. Keep it? Fire back up when you can fo sho is what i’d do.


It’s a strange mix of people for sure. I have never lived and worked with so many Indian people in my life. Monterey is a pipe dream. All the jobs are per diem . Cali is too expensive and too over regulated . I have never been so micromanaged in my life. Lol. Gonna leave for a spell. Might be back in a few years …. Who knows. Headed back east for now.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2022)

I think i’m gonna stud Lenny out to get my next lover. He’s got some bad ass show dog lineage. Keep that pick of the litter and just keep it going.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 9, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> This year is gonna be even more fucked up with fires. I’m about to go buy two more 2500 gal storage tanks and strategically place them where i can hook up fire shit up and fight that shit. I’ll only be fighting grass fire up to my property, that’s why i chose to build out here. Sucks to see fires. Still got a helicopter dropping buckets on it. Don’t know why there’s no more fire retardant being dropped. They sent out an evacuation order for the whole area


Dude, hit me up. I have a practically new honda water pump that I used for that purpose in Indian falls. I had a few hundred feet of inch and half hose too, but cal fire made off with that, pricks.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 9, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It’s a strange mix of people for sure. I have never lived and worked with so many Indian people in my life. Monterey is a pipe dream. All the jobs are per diem . Cali is too expensive and too over regulated . I have never been so micromanaged in my life. Lol. Gonna leave for a spell. Might be back in a few years …. Who knows. Headed back east for now.


Live 10 degrees cooler in the hills! (and cheaper)
At least take a look.
https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=uc+davis+medical+center+jobs&ibp=htl;jobs&rciv=jb&chips=gcat_category.id:GC14&schips=gcat_category.id;GC14:Healthcare,job_family_1,city,date_posted,requirements,employment_type,organization_mid&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjnsIK_8aH4AhX0m44IHQTlAqAQiJcCKAR6BAgCEBc#htichips=gcat_category.id:GC14&htischips=gcat_category.id;GC14:Healthcare,job_family_1,city,date_posted,requirements,employment_type,organization_mid&sxsrf=ALiCzsYKuSKJIF12F2iN5gXOIGk9Kf9BLg:1654829824913&htivrt=jobs&htidocid=FGDs3x_7ZIMAAAAAAAAAAA==&fpstate=tldetail


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 9, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Live 10 degrees cooler in the hills! (and cheaper)
> At least take a look.
> https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=uc+davis+medical+center+jobs&ibp=htl;jobs&rciv=jb&chips=gcat_category.id:GC14&schips=gcat_category.id;GC14:Healthcare,job_family_1,city,date_posted,requirements,employment_type,organization_mid&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjnsIK_8aH4AhX0m44IHQTlAqAQiJcCKAR6BAgCEBc#htichips=gcat_category.id:GC14&htischips=gcat_category.id;GC14:Healthcare,job_family_1,city,date_posted,requirements,employment_type,organization_mid&sxsrf=ALiCzsYKuSKJIF12F2iN5gXOIGk9Kf9BLg:1654829824913&htivrt=jobs&htidocid=FGDs3x_7ZIMAAAAAAAAAAA==&fpstate=tldetail


Thank but no thanks…Lol, I took a look. No way. More California rules and regulations. That’s the dark side. The very dark side of sunny California. I seen what it does to people . Turns cool people into fucking assholes, for money. I couldn’t live with myself. Not gonna sell my soul for bling.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 9, 2022)

I've really been procrastinating big-time, it's not really a fun job. I only have ever had one blue ball ( wish I had two ) . Today , finally , I took that big , dirty , disgusting thing and gave it a good scrubbing. Polished that thing up till it shined. I feel better about my self now .


----------



## raratt (Jun 10, 2022)

Had to reset the timer for the flower room return air. Not going to be cool enough to help out until 1 AM.


----------



## outside Dixie (Jun 10, 2022)

Put out my seed plant's this morn.And put out my green thread. I leave them in the pot longer than the rest so they don't get big. Only want them about 5ft.and bushy because of where they are at. Done for the year now just wait. It rain's 2 3 time's a week so good year so far.. Dixie


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 10, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I think i’m gonna stud Lenny out to get my next lover. He’s got some bad ass show dog lineage. Keep that pick of the litter and just keep it going.


Love your new avatar lol!


----------



## Bareback (Jun 11, 2022)

Already done a load of laundry and now I’m dropping the kids off by the pool. Heading outside to cut grass and stuff before it gets hotter. It’s around 78f with 100% humidity now and the mercury has a mean look look today.
I will probably five #’s in sweat alone before lunch.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 11, 2022)

I have a tree that got spit in half at the end of my driveway, near the road and power lines. I was hoping the town or utility company would take it down, but nope....So I am planning g on dropping it today, with some help to guide it where I want it to go. Or at least stop traffic if it if goes the wrong way. 

A hot shower is needed first....Back is already hurting from yesterdays projects, which also involved a chainsaw.


----------



## raratt (Jun 11, 2022)

I'm about to go Bill Murray on these damn gophers. One in the front lawn and one that I think has killed my almost black hollyhock behind the garden out back. That plant has been there for years. I put a smoke bomb in the hole in the back yard, hoping for the best. Anyone know where I can get some C-4?
I did some super cropping on the girls this morning also.
Mornin.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> I'm about to go Bill Murray on these damn gophers. One in the front lawn and one that I think has killed my almost black hollyhock behind the garden out back. That plant has been there for years. I put a smoke bomb in the hole in the back yard, hoping for the best. Anyone know where I can get some C-4?
> I did some super cropping on the girls this morning also.
> Mornin.


----------



## outside Dixie (Jun 11, 2022)

Here's what i found today in a tree stump i had. Was going to burn now.Going to be next project look's like nice table with color in the hole's and the one's i make . So good day. This is the only spot in the tree not sure what it is. Dixie


----------



## Bareback (Jun 11, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I have a tree that got spit in half at the end of my driveway, near the road and power lines. I was hoping the town or utility company would take it down, but nope....So I am planning g on dropping it today, with some help to guide it where I want it to go. Or at least stop traffic if it if goes the wrong way.
> 
> A hot shower is needed first....Back is already hurting from yesterdays projects, which also involved a chainsaw.


How hot is it there ? I was running the log splitter for about three hours today in 90+f with 90% humidity…..fun time.
Be safe and stay HIGHdrated.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 11, 2022)

Mowed and weeded. Fresh sheets on the bed and laundry put away. Grow ac decided to freeze up on me. Had the same problem last year. I cleaned a lot of dust off the fins but it clearly didn't fix the problem. She may be a goner. Super bad timing with plants too big to move and 4 weeks to go.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 11, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Mowed and weeded. Fresh sheets on the bed and laundry put away. Grow ac decided to freeze up on me. Had the same problem last year. I cleaned a lot of dust off the fins but it clearly didn't fix the problem. She may be a goner. Super bad timing with plants too big to move and 4 weeks to go.


They can take a lot of heat if you can lower the humidity.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 11, 2022)

Bareback said:


> How hot is it there ? I was running the log splitter for about three hours today in 90+f with 90% humidity…..fun time.
> Be safe and stay HIGHdrated.


Only a high of 70, but I didn't get the tree cut...My back hurts too bad today so I put it off and did some lighter chores.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Only a high of 70, but I didn't get the tree cut...My back hurts too bad today so I put it off and did some lighter chores.


I rented a spider lift and took a really large oak that had started learning towards the house back in April. It was the windiest weekend of the year, I could only cut a little while in the morning and then right before dark. It was so windy that weekend, the wind would stop the bucket from rotating at any heights. Because I was close to the house and other trees it was already a tricky job but the damn wind made it so much harder. And I’m going to admit, it made my ass pucker…..a lot.
Sorry to hear that your back is jacked up. Stretch, soak, stretch some more….


----------



## outside Dixie (Jun 12, 2022)

Going to be 93 high humid. Feel like 104 today rain's almost every day somewhere around. It's HOT another reason can't go to plant's very much and already seen 2 copperhead's this year.Glad i got snake boot's .Not good time to be out in Dixie.


----------



## outside Dixie (Jun 12, 2022)

Yes it is HOT here. But here's what i did this morn. got all the old wood out so i can color it .Bottom of it is not dead but i went around it with the wood. I will color it too. Not sure what color yet Blue maybe..Hot in Dixie


----------



## outside Dixie (Jun 12, 2022)

Last thing .I had too go out this morning and park my truck in location's that i have used . Becauce people do know what i do and they do look so i will park in ramdom location's and get picked up come back go too another one.It is sad i have too do this.But i do think it is great they fall for it every year.Just another point about how i grow.And kinda well known for doing it just around here so that is what it take's .Have not lost anything too them in a very long time.The bad thing is i know who they are my FRIEND'S so called.They don't know it but i got pics. of them keep your friend's close . lol Heart of Dixie


----------



## lokie (Jun 12, 2022)

outside Dixie said:


> Last thing .I had too go out this morning and park my truck in location's that i have used . Becauce people do know what i do and they do look so i will park in ramdom location's and get picked up come back go too another one.It is sad i have too do this.But i do think it is great they fall for it every year.Just another point about how i grow.And kinda well known for doing it just around here so that is what it take's .Have not lost anything too them in a very long time.The bad thing is i know who they are my FRIEND'S so called.They don't know it but i got pics. of them keep your friend's close . lol Heart of Dixie


You go to a lot of trouble to impress "friends".


----------



## outside Dixie (Jun 12, 2022)

Another troll. I don't have too after 47 yrs of doing it im good here.Anther one with 10.000 mess. You just like running your mouth.With nothing to say..


----------



## Hiphophippo (Jun 12, 2022)

Not much fixing the mistakes of my peers. Lol young apprentices


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 12, 2022)

Picked strawberries in the rain for steel cut oats!


----------



## lokie (Jun 12, 2022)

outside Dixie said:


> Another troll. I don't have too after 47 yrs of doing it im good here.Anther one with 10.000 mess. You just like running your mouth.With nothing to say..


Bragging about sneaking around is a bold move don't you think.


----------



## ANC (Jun 12, 2022)

had an afternoon nap, it is raining finally, middle of winter but it has been close to 30C this week.


----------



## outside Dixie (Jun 12, 2022)

Again nothing to say.Worry about your indoor im good .And I don't have to sneek around im done all i have to do is wait. Wood's for mile's around me.I will just keep growing and making Shine.You just keep Trolling and talking shit.Just hit the Button on here if you don't like it.With you saying that i know your a yankee. So you have no idea.So just don't respond to me that would be great..This is all you have done today good job..Heart of Dixie


----------



## jsatch (Jun 12, 2022)

outside Dixie said:


> Again nothing to say.Worry about your indoor im good .And I don't have to sneek around im done all i have to do is wait. Wood's for mile's around me.I will just keep growing and making Shine.You just keep Trolling and talking shit.Just hit the Button on here if you don't like it.With you saying that i know your a yankee. So you have no idea.So just don't respond to me that would be great..This is all you have done today good job..Heart of Dixie


Wtf speak english


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 12, 2022)

We're a med state but no legal grow's, but F that as I came from one that allowed growing. To complicate things one of my good friends is one the top fish & game officer in the state - I mean the dude laid in a field for over 72 hours to catch a poacher he knew was working the area + he owns & hunts property adjacent to ours so he's too close & outta my league. No Gorilla grows for me.


----------



## outside Dixie (Jun 12, 2022)

And i understand. But i am not dumb.Just like this fourm i will delete my name and make another one.Got plenty of I P add. here so.I understand there are po po on here.But im done for the year and will only go see if it don't rain and that ain't going to happen so far. So will delete this one and be back on here in late Aug..So all ya'll have fun staying at home with your indoor. Heart of Dixie. This is not the fist time i have been on here 3rd time.New Name. Good Luck to ya'll. Im out for now. Dixie this time.Next time maybe a Yankee Name


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 12, 2022)

ANC said:


> had an afternoon nap, it is raining finally, middle of winter but it has been close to 30C this week.


Naps are the best. Just rose from 2 hours of rain filled sleep as well.. Love spring!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 12, 2022)

outside Dixie said:


> And i understand. But i am not dumb.Just like this fourm i will delete my name and make another one.Got plenty of I P add. here so.I understand there are po po on here.But im done for the year and will only go see if it don't rain and that ain't going to happen so far. So will delete this one and be back on here in late Aug..So all ya'll have fun staying at home with your indoor. Heart of Dixie. This is not the fist time i have been on here 3rd time.New Name. Good Luck to ya'll. Im out for now. Dixie this time.Next time maybe a Yankee Name


You admit you're a sock, .

Heart of Dick'sy,


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 12, 2022)

Who says you can't primer and paint in one day? Coincidentally the trim, eaves, and gable ends will be roll-it-up green, haha.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 13, 2022)

outside Dixie said:


> And i understand. But i am not dumb.Just like this fourm i will delete my name and make another one.Got plenty of I P add. here so.I understand there are po po on here.But im done for the year and will only go see if it don't rain and that ain't going to happen so far. So will delete this one and be back on here in late Aug..So all ya'll have fun staying at home with your indoor. Heart of Dixie. This is not the fist time i have been on here 3rd time.New Name. Good Luck to ya'll. Im out for now. Dixie this time.Next time maybe a Yankee Name


We get it, you're not dumb, you just write like you are....and you're a racist mofo. Don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out


----------



## doublejj (Jun 13, 2022)

@Aeroknow 
A nearly 50 mile stretch of California's Highway 70 that winds through the Feather River Canyon is closed due to mudslides triggered by thunderstorms in the Dixie Fire burn scar









NorCal thunderstorms trigger mudslides, 50-mile highway closure


A huge stretch of California's Highway 70 is closed due to mudslides triggered by...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 13, 2022)

I see they closed Yellowstone because of flooding also.








Yellowstone National Park closed because of hazardous flooding and rockslides


Heavy rain has pounded northwest Wyoming southern Montana and eastern Idaho.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 13, 2022)

doublejj said:


> @Aeroknow
> A nearly 50 mile stretch of California's Highway 70 that winds through the Feather River Canyon is closed due to mudslides triggered by thunderstorms in the Dixie Fire burn scar
> View attachment 5148960
> 
> ...


We got shit loads of emergency warnings over here. Pretty much for the whole Dixie fire scar area
@Justin-case
Add a little bit more fucked up shit to some fucked up shit was the same for the camp fire burn scar.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 13, 2022)

Had another fire nearby the other day. This year is gonna be bad


----------



## Oldguyrealy (Jun 13, 2022)

I waterd my plants. Was that enough?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 13, 2022)

jsatch said:


> Wtf speak english


----------



## raratt (Jun 14, 2022)

Round 2 with the furry little rodent in progress. I'll try another smoke bomb before I go to the jaws of death. Bastard.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 14, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5145926
> My Terpometer contact temp probe. It gives you precise Temp readings, only Goldilocks dabs from here on out.


You’re a bad influence on me.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You’re a bad influence on me.
> 
> View attachment 5149418


I hope you like it. I'm still loving mine


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 14, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You’re a bad influence on me.
> 
> View attachment 5149418


Nope


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> Round 2 with the furry little rodent in progress. I'll try another smoke bomb before I go to the jaws of death. Bastard.


Following.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 14, 2022)

Almost done playing painter. Roll it up green as promised.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 14, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> View attachment 5149478View attachment 5149480
> Almost done playing painter. Roll it up green as promised.


It's lacking something...A big Bitchin Bob Sticker!


----------



## manfredo (Jun 14, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> View attachment 5149478View attachment 5149480
> Almost done playing painter. Roll it up green as promised.


Looks amazing!! Nice job!!


----------



## Offmymeds (Jun 14, 2022)

I added the word *entheogen* to my vocabulary thanks to some intellectual mates in the politics forum. I also had a wake n bake so I call it a productive day.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 14, 2022)

rehomed the last kitten from Mao’s last litter got her and everyone else scheduled to be fixed. Cried for like an hour after, my kitties miss their little


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 14, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> rehomed the last kitten from Mao’s last litter got her and everyone else scheduled to be fixed. Cried for like an hour after, my kitties miss their little


----------



## Bareback (Jun 14, 2022)

I took my first personally test today. I lied on every question and passed. Now I’m not sure if I’m genius or asshole…. well on second thought…. I do frequent tnt so.

I’m taking a management course and so far I think they are just trying to gauge our ability to be brainwashed.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 14, 2022)

Bareback said:


> I took my first personally test today. I lied on every question and passed. Now I’m not sure if I’m genius or asshole…. well on second thought…. I do frequent tnt so.
> 
> I’m taking a management course and so far I think they are just trying to gauge our ability to be brainwashed.


Modern management is based on psychotic narcissism. Will you inflict suffering for a salary? 

Get the top dollar for your services. Only never by screwing anyone.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 14, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


>


I am, they’ve got an appointment setup next week. 4 cats is enough. On the funny side the chick who got the kitty said I was like a hot bubbles


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 14, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> I am, they’ve got an appointment setup next week. 4 cats is enough. On the funny side the chick who got the kitty said I was like a hot bubbles


She wants you!


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 14, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Looks amazing!! Nice job!!


Thank you


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jun 14, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> She wants you!
> 
> View attachment 5149598


Don’t think she meant that bubbles


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 14, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Don’t think she meant that bubbles View attachment 5149609


Hey, just so you know it was the hottest one I could find


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I hope you like it. I'm still loving mine


Going to test it tomorrow. I’m also curious to see where the right temp is on our erig


----------



## Bareback (Jun 15, 2022)

I took a picture of Mother Nature’s butthole .


----------



## Offmymeds (Jun 15, 2022)

Bareback said:


> I took my first personally test today. I lied on every question and passed. Now I’m not sure if I’m genius or asshole…. well on second thought…. I do frequent tnt so.
> 
> I’m taking a management course and so far I think they are just trying to gauge our ability to be brainwashed.


I think the employees should be able to see the results of the personality tests of their bosses.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 15, 2022)

Bareback said:


> I took my first personally test today. I lied on every question and passed. Now I’m not sure if I’m genius or asshole…. well on second thought…. I do frequent tnt so.
> 
> I’m taking a management course and so far I think they are just trying to gauge our ability to be brainwashed.


Lol. Those tests are draining. I just took one for an application. I think they are trying to see if your honest or something. What’s so different about agree and strongly agree? Lol. I always start out strongly agree but by the end I just agree because I don’t have as much energy anymore and get sick if hitting the same bubble all the time.


----------



## lokie (Jun 16, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol. Those tests are draining. I just took one for an application. I think they are trying to see if your honest or something. What’s so different about agree and strongly agree? Lol. I always start out strongly agree but by the end I just agree because I don’t have as much energy anymore and get sick if hitting the same bubble all the time.


The tests are a setup.
They ask questions, reword the question and ask it again later in the test.

It is a gotcha tactic to see if you concentrate and can consistently maintain a coherent thought.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 16, 2022)

How to Pass a Pre-Employment Personality Test | ResumeSpice


Nervous about taking a personality test? Learn more about pre employment personality tests below and how to approach the most common types on the market.




resumespice.com





They need to polygraph you after the "personality test" to see if you lied. Maybe some screening tests for psychopathy? lol








Psychopathy Test - Am I a Psychopath?


This quiz is designed to help give you some idea about whether or not you may be a psychopath or sociopath, or have psychopathic tendencies.




psychcentral.com






Whew, passed that one


----------



## Bareback (Jun 16, 2022)

For me the personality test was a q&a session were I had to take the test, get the results and read 16 pages of literature and then write a multi point report on all the bs. When I saw the syllabus for the course , I was thinking this will be fun because I’ll set the stage and play these fools. But they threw all that reading and reporting at me and broke my will . And on top of that there’s a book that has to be read and reported on ( 287 pages ) by Monday. Fuck college management courses.


----------



## ANC (Jun 16, 2022)

public holiday so just hung around playing games on my new PC and bought some weed for the month.


----------



## 420God (Jun 16, 2022)

Spent most of the evening/night clearing trees from the roads for emergency vehicles in a neighboring town that was hit hard by tornadoes. As soon as I got home we had another fire call that luckily turned out to be a false alarm from the power flickering.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 16, 2022)

Bareback said:


> For me the personality test was a q&a session were I had to take the test, get the results and read 16 pages of literature and then write a multi point report on all the bs. When I saw the syllabus for the course , I was thinking this will be fun because I’ll set the stage and play these fools. But they threw all that reading and reporting at me and broke my will . And on top of that there’s a book that has to be read and reported on ( 287 pages ) by Monday. Fuck college management courses.


What the hell. No wonder none of my managers ever went to management school. I have had so many managers because I have had so many jobs… It’s a rough gig. I would never do it. I am sure you would be a cool manager because you would be like, hey take a long lunch and go get high, no worries . Right?


----------



## raratt (Jun 16, 2022)

Talked to the rice farmer nearby about putting crawfish traps in the irrigation ditch, he said the irrigation district won't allow them in case they raise the water level and they would get swept into the pumps.  I did find a place on the little river nearby that looks like a good place, I'll be risking them getting ripped off but I guess I can try to camoflauge where I tie them up at.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 16, 2022)

raratt said:


> Talked to the rice farmer nearby about putting crawfish traps in the irrigation ditch, he said the irrigation district won't allow them in case they raise the water level and they would get swept into the pumps.  I did find a place on the little river nearby that looks like a good place, I'll be risking them getting ripped off but I guess I can try to camoflauge where I tie them up at.


Do you eat them? They're really freaking good


----------



## doublejj (Jun 16, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What the hell. No wonder none of my managers ever went to management school. I have had so many managers because I have had so many jobs… It’s a rough gig. I would never do it. I am sure you would be a cool manager because you would be like, hey take a long lunch and go get high, no worries . Right?


When I got hired by the state of California it was an entry level position. I quickly learned that only rank&file were subject to random drug testing, not Managers or Superintendents. None of my rank&file co-workers met the MQ's to apply, but I was 5 credits short. So I enrolled in night school. The state will allow you to apply for the Managers and Superintendents tests if you were enrolled and close to graduation. Within 6 months I was on the Superintendents hiring list and was hired as Superintendent before my first year. Went home and rolled a big fat one and never failed a drug test. Retired after 25 years...There's something to be said for being the manager...


----------



## doublejj (Jun 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Do you eat them? They're really freaking good


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 16, 2022)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 5150425View attachment 5150428


I had them once and I freaking love them! So damn good


----------



## raratt (Jun 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I had them once and I freaking love them! So damn good


Pinch the tail, suck the head.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 16, 2022)

raratt said:


> Pinch the tail, suck the head.


----------



## lokie (Jun 16, 2022)

doublejj said:


>


That is the only solo Karaoke song I have ever performed.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 16, 2022)

I was so relieved to see these cabinets set. Athough it's probably not good to have too much, there is a certain amount of confidence that trauma steals from you. After the fires I was unsure of my ability to work at all, let alone at a level I was use to. Every accomplishment no matter how small helps to regain all that was lost. This project has been huge in that regard.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 16, 2022)

Yuppers this is about it


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 16, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yuppers this is about it View attachment 5150516


Nice, now put them back in the oven and finish cooking them Jeff, . JK man. I like mine soft too, but that's a bit much,


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 16, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Nice, now put them back in the oven and finish cooking them Jeff, . JK man. I like mine soft too, but that's a bit much,


It's my first time baking cookie lol the wife said the same thing lol


----------



## Offmymeds (Jun 17, 2022)

It's Friday! Good AM!

Even when you work from home & you'lll probably work all weekend, Fridays still feel good.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 17, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What the hell. No wonder none of my managers ever went to management school. I have had so many managers because I have had so many jobs… It’s a rough gig. I would never do it. I am sure you would be a cool manager because you would be like, hey take a long lunch and go get high, no worries . Right?


Most management I’ve had to deal with around here are good at kissing ass but not much else. A bunch of self serving ass wipes.

I’m a bit old school I like it when the work is caught up and in line with standard work practices. So that the next person who has to work on it can pick up the work without having to figure out what the hell is wrong with this picture. Other than that I’m cool with you being you, but I find that if you are slack as a manager the employees will take advantage.

Honestly I don’t think I’m tolerant enough with employees to be a great supervisor but I’m working on it. It’s really hard for me to let go of the tech side in order to move into a management roll but I’m thinking of retirement and our retirement is based off of the best three years of our last ten years of employment. So I’m just planning ahead and trying to play the game so I can peek at the right time. But it’s not fun at all.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 17, 2022)

My experience with management might be tainted I've only dealt with Management in restaurants otherwise all my other jobs I was My Own Boss lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It's my first time baking cookie lol the wife said the same thing lol


Back in my misspent youth I would eat raw cookie dough. You eat your cookies as you like them!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Back in my misspent youth I would eat raw cookie dough. You eat your cookies as you like them!


Yeah, they put it in ice cream now.........it's freaking good


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, they put it in ice cream now.........it's freaking good


----------



## raratt (Jun 17, 2022)

Took down the last upper cabinet on the north wall of my kitchen. There is only one on the other side. I need to get the last lower one loose tomorrow.
Found a guy to do the install for me for a good price. The Mrs kept bugging me to not do it myself because of my back. I'm OK with that, living on the couch sucks.


----------



## 420God (Jun 18, 2022)

Dug the holes for the pool deck and got a bag of concrete in each one for the base. Price of lumber is dropping fast so I'm watching it for when to buy all the materials.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Jun 18, 2022)

420God said:


> Dug the holes for the pool deck and got a bag of concrete in each one for the base. Price of lumber is dropping fast so I'm watching it for when to buy all the materials.
> View attachment 5151031


I just set up my pool yesterday. This heat wave made me go get one. I didn’t factor in all the work I would have to do in said heat wave.


----------



## 420God (Jun 18, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> I just set up my pool yesterday. This heat wave made me go get one. I didn’t factor in all the work I would have to do in said heat wave.


It's been a temperature roller-coaster for us. Couple days in the 90s then back to the 70s. Gives a little time to get projects done. Couple more weeks and it'll stay hot so I'm hoping to have everything finished.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Jun 18, 2022)

420God said:


> It's been a temperature roller-coaster for us. Couple days in the 90s then back to the 70s. Gives a little time to get projects done. Couple more weeks and it'll stay hot so I'm hoping to have everything finished.


Same here today and yesterday have been a good reprieve lately it’s either 100 and no wind or storming 6 inches of water in two hours. Makes me think it’s going to be another shit year for my outside crop.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 18, 2022)

420God said:


> Dug the holes for the pool deck and got a bag of concrete in each one for the base. Price of lumber is dropping fast so I'm watching it for when to buy all the materials.
> View attachment 5151031


Looks like a lot of fun for you and your family to enjoy. I hope you don't mind if I offer a small bit of advice. There are a number of different ways to support a deck, and disregard me if this was your intention from the start, but generally you would use a concrete pier, rather than sinking posts into the ground. I can explain further if you would like, and address any concerns you may have had with the structural integrity.


----------



## 420God (Jun 18, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Looks like a lot of fun for you and your family to enjoy. I hope you don't mind if I offer a small bit of advice. There are a number of different ways to support a deck, and disregard me if this was your intention from the start, but generally you would use a concrete pier, rather than sinking posts into the ground. I can explain further if you would like, and address any concerns you may have had with the structural integrity.


This won't be permanent, only up for as long as the pool, few years at the most. This way gives me the option to pull the posts and fill the holes when I take it down. There's no building codes where I live so I can pretty much build how I want as long as it works. I'll be using treated 4x6s to support the deck which should be enough since it won't have any real weight on it. I could've went with diamond piers but at 150$ a piece they get expensive quick.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 18, 2022)

Finish is slow and tedious, but rewarding. Although I still have a few details left, my client is ecstatic over their new cabinets.


----------



## raratt (Jun 18, 2022)

Bought an over the range microwave that I need to go pick up today. I need to cut out the holes for the vent pipes and drill a hole to mount an electric outlet in the cabinet it will attach to. It would be a PITA to do it after it gets installed.


----------



## raratt (Jun 18, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> View attachment 5151050
> Finish is slow and tedious, but rewarding. Although I still have a few details left, my client is ecstatic over their new cabinets.


I should have had you build the cabinets for my kitchen!


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> I should have had you build the cabinets for my kitchen!


Im flattered, and would have loved to do that, but honestly I would be hard pressed to do a whole kitchen in my small shop. That doesnt mean I wouldn't try, haha.


----------



## raratt (Jun 18, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Im flattered, and would have loved to do that, but honestly I would be hard pressed to do a whole kitchen in my small shop. That doesnt mean I wouldn't try, haha.


My kitchen is a galley type, there aren't many cabinets. 5 plus a pantry on one wall, one upper and 4 lowers on the other. I got ones with pull out shelves on the lowers so I don't have to get on my knees to get stuff off the shelves.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> My kitchen is a galley type, there aren't many cabinets. 5 plus a pantry on one wall, one upper and 4 lowers on the other. I got ones with pull out shelves on the lowers so I don't have to get on my knees to get stuff off the shelves.


Nice, where did you end up getting them from?


----------



## raratt (Jun 18, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Nice, where did you end up getting them from?


Lowes, took about 6 months to get them in. They are 41 inch tall so I guess they were special order. They are all plywood box also, no particle board.


----------



## raratt (Jun 18, 2022)

Last cabinet is loose from the north wall of the kitchen. Now for the scary part, cutting holes in a brand new cabinet.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 18, 2022)

Pork steak, tater salad, baked beans , devil eggs and a slice of sweet onion . My breath is bad but my belly is full….. give this a few hours to brew and it will be prime dutch oven time.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 18, 2022)

Fire


----------



## manfredo (Jun 18, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> View attachment 5151050
> Finish is slow and tedious, but rewarding. Although I still have a few details left, my client is ecstatic over their new cabinets.


It will be the focal point of the room!! Beautiful job!

I have the exact same pancake compressor, that came with a staplegun and 2 finish nailers and it has done me well!! Mines gotta be close to 10 years old.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> Last cabinet is loose from the north wall of the kitchen. Now for the scary part, cutting holes in a brand new cabinet.


measure twice, cut once!! 

You got this!!


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 18, 2022)

manfredo said:


> It will be the focal point of the room!! Beautiful job!
> 
> I have the exact same pancake compressor, that came with a staplegun and 2 finish nailers and it has done me well!! Mines gotta be close to 10 years old.


Thanks. I looked at others but ended up settling on another porter cable. I think I got three years out of the last one. I like how light and compact they are.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 18, 2022)

Auntie and uncle treated us to an evening on the Sacramento river. Very relaxing, with beautiful scenery, cool temperatures and lots of wild life. And yes...you do get lots of funny looks out there in a pontoon boat, haha.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 19, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Thanks. I looked at others but ended up settling on another porter cable. I think I got three years out of the last one. I like how light and compact they are.


I’ve two of those pancakes as well one won’t shut off so I only use it for pumping up my lawnmower tire . The other one is about fifteen years old and works great. I’ve had lots of different compressors over the past 40 years emglow were my go to twin tanks for the small ones and the wheelbarrow types. Ironically I run a dewalt in the shop that was a gift, the guy said “ hey you want this thing it’s just in my way “ , it was almost new .


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 19, 2022)

Bareback said:


> I’ve two of those pancakes as well one won’t shut off so I only use it for pumping up my lawnmower tire . The other one is about fifteen years old and works great. I’ve had lots of different compressors over the past 40 years emglow were my go to twin tanks for the small ones and the wheelbarrow types. Ironically I run a dewalt in the shop that was a gift, the guy said “ hey you want this thing it’s just in my way “ , it was almost new .


Most of the older guys I used to work for ran emglo's. I would bet some of them still are. I never have seen one die. The only down side was they didnt like to start below freezing.

I was pretty disappointed the last few times I have shopped for compressors. I bought a large Bellaire, 19amps. I was tired of the inconsistency of spraying texture with my smaller one. Although they are made in America they come with a chinese motor, and are just kinda cheesy, with cheap wheels, and a flimsy handle. I keep hearing good things about these California compressors on YouTube, they look nice anyway. I also looked at Thomas, they make a dual piston that sounded like it would cover all your basic needs in one unit, but would have to be ordered. Might be worth a wait next time. Though, I can already hear it "Honey, dont you already have one of those".


----------



## Bareback (Jun 19, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Most of the older guys I used to work for ran emglo's. I would bet some of them still are. I never have seen one die. The only down side was they didnt like to start below freezing.
> 
> I was pretty disappointed the last few times I have shopped for compressors. I bought a large Bellaire, 19amps. I was tired of the inconsistency of spraying texture with my smaller one. Although they are made in America they come with a chinese motor, and are just kinda cheesy, with cheap wheels, and a flimsy handle. I keep hearing good things about these California compressors on YouTube, they look nice anyway. I also looked at Thomas, they make a dual piston that sounded like it would cover all your basic needs in one unit, but would have to be ordered. Might be worth a wait next time. Though, I can already hear it "Honey, dont you already have one of those".


The university I work at goes though commercial compressors like they are gum drops. The zone I work in has 220 buildings and almost all of them have a very large 480v three phase units with two twin piston pumps . They have a life expectancy and when that day comes, we put a new unit in and throw the old one in the trash. It seems like such a waste but we can’t have them going off line and possibly destroying valuable research. In fact we a warehouse full of new units of sizes and even some giant portable units.


----------



## raratt (Jun 20, 2022)

Cut the holes in my cabinet for the microwave vent, power, mount bolts and the ceiling duct. Cut another to mount an electrical box in the back. That cabinet is going to be pretty much useless, other than to cover up the duct and mount the microwave.
Ordered the rollers for the dryer tub. Hopefully that is what is making the gawd awful noise. 
Ordered some seeds also. Cool looking plant.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> Cut the holes in my cabinet for the microwave vent, power, mount bolts and the ceiling duct. Cut another to mount an electrical box in the back. That cabinet is going to be pretty much useless, other than to cover up the duct and mount the microwave.
> Ordered the rollers for the dryer tub. Hopefully that is what is making the gawd awful noise.
> Ordered some seeds also. Cool looking plant.
> View attachment 5152169


Our neighbor ran those and gave me a bunch of seeds, which I promptly lost!


----------



## raratt (Jun 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Our neighbor ran those and gave me a bunch of seeds, which I promptly lost!


I'll have extra's, there are 300 in the bag.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> I'll have extra's, there are 300 in the bag.


Thank you, but I'd rather not experience that sort of emotional trauma again. It was also hard work losing all the seeds too and it's just too hot right now for that.


----------



## raratt (Jun 20, 2022)

Amaranth 'Dreadlocks' - Amaranthus caudatus gibbosus seeds - Select Seeds


An heirloom variety with origins in Mexico, claret red Dreadlocks debuted in 1881 seed catalogs. It shows off wooly-textured knotted ropes that drape dramatically to the ground. They develop fully in the summer months, for they revel in heat and humidity. Cleome's delicate foliage and large airy...




www.selectseeds.com




They say they grow in zones 2-11.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 20, 2022)

I had a gem of a day........had my whole ass chewed off ! Guess I was a bad bunny last night at a big dinner party ( first one in over two yrs ) here on the lake , about 10 couples from around the lake. Great host/hostess, U. of Chicago dudes. Due to the fact that I've had that fibro shit for years , and not always ready to step up , I decided on a little booster prior to arrival......a pint of vodka. Hell , I was shellaced before I arrived. Then...........I'm so smart , I start hammering down 2X IPA , 8.2%........I'M A GENIUUS..........couldn't even remember what happen , until my lover , with her teeth sunk in my ass, elaborated. Keep in mind , these are mainly acquaintances, not my crew. I was smoking constantly , loud , fucked-up of course , profanity ( shame-shame ) , interrupted some Chtistan's prayer before eating ( you know....." Rub a dub-dub, thanks for the grub " , Hell , I don't even recall much of the evening at all.......anywho......two guys help me in the car , took me home and escorted me to door. It's a gift I have , like a super-power. These people were to damn civilized ! That's no fun.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 20, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> I had a gem of a day........had my whole ass chewed off ! Guess I was a bad bunny last night at a big dinner party ( first one in over two yrs ) here on the lake , about 10 couples from around the lake. Great host/hostess, U. of Chicago dudes. Due to the fact that I've had that fibro shit for years , and not always ready to step up , I decided on a little booster prior to arrival......a pint of vodka. Hell , I was shellaced before I arrived. Then...........I'm so smart , I start hammering down 2X IPA , 8.2%........I'M A GENIUUS..........couldn't even remember what happen , until my lover , with her teeth sunk in my ass, elaborated. Keep in mind , these are mainly acquaintances, not my crew. I was smoking constantly , loud , fucked-up of course , profanity ( shame-shame ) , interrupted some Chtistan's prayer before eating ( you know....." Rub a dub-dub, thanks for the grub " , Hell , I don't even recall much of the evening at all.......anywho......two guys help me in the car , took me home and escorted me to door. It's a gift I have , like a super-power. These people were to damn civilized ! That's no fun.


What were the conversations like? Did you make anyone cry? Thanks goodness they drove you home. Did you puke on yourself in bed? Those parties are legend. I will never forget a super bowl party we went to sounds similar in action. My husband was the only man . It was all lesbians, like 20 lesbians. The hostess was feeding my husband glass after glass of these potent juice drinks and he got very drunk, black out drunk and got worked up talking to a very sensitive conservative lesbian about how she lets people walk all over her. He made her cry. Cry uncontrollably. It was really crazy. I was somehow able to escort him to the car and drive him home. Getting out of the car the Christian preacher neighbor was outside and it took a lot of effort to hold him away from him because he wanted to rip him a new asshole. Finally got him into bed when he puked all over himself.he didn’t remember anything and after that night he quit drinking for like 3 years. Lol .


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 20, 2022)

Crying can be a cathartic, humanizing act

Maybe he was doing her a favor


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Nope


You really should. Pretty awesome now that I'm using it correctly. I was doing dabs waaaay too hot!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You really should. Pretty awesome now that I'm using it correctly. I was doing dabs waaaay too hot!


Same here. It's actually saving me money not wasting concentrate on dabs that are too cool. It's reducing the amount of cleaning my glassware requires because I am now utilizing the concentrate more efficiently so it's stopped fouling the glass. It's making the dabs far more enjoyable now that I'm not torching my mainstem bronchus etc......


----------



## raratt (Jun 21, 2022)

I need to get all the cabinet pieces broken down and off my patio before it gets hot today. This afternoon I'll hopefully get the electrical moved and roughed in for the microwave outlet. I haven't pinned down the installer as to a day yet, should find out soon. I need to get groceries also, I need one more of me around here to help out.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 21, 2022)

raratt said:


> I need to get all the cabinet pieces broken down and off my patio before it gets hot today. This afternoon I'll hopefully get the electrical moved and roughed in for the microwave outlet. I haven't pinned down the installer as to a day yet, should find out soon. I need to get groceries also, I need one more of me around here to help out.


I should go to the commissary. We'll see


----------



## raratt (Jun 21, 2022)

Stuff is cut up and on the wood pile. Installer wants to do it tomorrow afternoon, guess the electrical is getting done today.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 21, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I should go to the commissary. We'll see



I need groceries too...We need a "what did you HOPE to accomplish today" thread. The refridge needs cleaning first too  

I haven't even had lunch (or breakfast) and it's after 2 pm.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 21, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What were the conversations like? Did you make anyone cry? Thanks goodness they drove you home. Did you puke on yourself in bed? Those parties are legend. I will never forget a super bowl party we went to sounds similar in action. My husband was the only man . It was all lesbians, like 20 lesbians. The hostess was feeding my husband glass after glass of these potent juice drinks and he got very drunk, black out drunk and got worked up talking to a very sensitive conservative lesbian about how she lets people walk all over her. He made her cry. Cry uncontrollably. It was really crazy. I was somehow able to escort him to the car and drive him home. Getting out of the car the Christian preacher neighbor was outside and it took a lot of effort to hold him away from him because he wanted to rip him a new asshole. Finally got him into bed when he puked all over himself.he didn’t remember anything and after that night he quit drinking for like 3 years. Lol .


Ya know , it's always the booze in a " fuck-up" antidote, not the drugs. Geeze , that happened Saturday night too me. Man , that booze head came out of no where and knocked the snot out of me. Looking back now at my preparation process , drinking that pint in about 5 mi minutes probably did help me go into that black-out mode at party.....kinda nice not remembering that beautiful evening. This is how you find


raratt said:


> I need to get all the cabinet pieces broken down and off my patio before it gets hot today. This afternoon I'll hopefully get the electrical moved and roughed in for the microwave outlet. I haven't pinned down the installer as to a day yet, should find out soon. I need to get groceries also, I need one more of me around here to help out.


Don't forget , prior to shopping your beer math calculations ! Very important .


----------



## raratt (Jun 21, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Don't forget , prior to shopping your beer math calculations ! Very important .


Shelf was filled this morning...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 21, 2022)

I wasn’t expecting these guys for another 2 weeks
They started today


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 21, 2022)

Small ass kitchen but they’re doing the rest of the house too


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 21, 2022)

Been fucking around trimming out closets and shit. Waiting for the counter top guys to be done. It’s finally deck time i guess
@Justin-case reubuilt them with boards. Way better


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 21, 2022)

This house is fuckin pimp ass shit.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 21, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> This house is fuckin pimp ass shit.


The house that Coors Light built.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 21, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> The house that Coors Light built.


Wait! There are no empties in the last batch of photos, Are you OK?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 21, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Wait! There are no empties in the last batch of photos, Are you OK?


I’ve been pounding the pale ales today too. I’m super ok.


Pretty hammered though


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 21, 2022)

@Grandpapy 
I’m gonna keep this kitchen so clean you don’t even know bro. I’m a different guy.
Coming from this for the last 3+ years


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 21, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> @Grandpapy
> I’m gonna keep this kitchen so clean you don’t even know bro. I’m a different guy.
> Coming from this for the last 3+ years
> 
> View attachment 5152786


Love it brother


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 21, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> This house is fuckin pimp ass shit.


One day I gotta check it out.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 21, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Been fucking around trimming out closets and shit. Waiting for the counter top guys to be done. It’s finally deck time i guess
> @Justin-case reubuilt them with boards. Way better
> View attachment 5152767View attachment 5152769View attachment 5152770View attachment 5152771View attachment 5152768


Like the colors. I need to hire a painter but I have no idea what they charge. Last time I did the house myself.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 21, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> One day I gotta check it out.


----------



## Paul Drake (Jun 21, 2022)

Sleepy so i’m going to take advantage of it. Love you brothers


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 21, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Been fucking around trimming out closets and shit. Waiting for the counter top guys to be done. It’s finally deck time i guess
> @Justin-case reubuilt them with boards. Way better
> View attachment 5152767View attachment 5152769View attachment 5152770View attachment 5152771View attachment 5152768


Looking really good, nice job. It was hotter than shit today, definitely get an early start on that deck. I was back to painting again today. I cant get away from the shit. Nice high boy btw.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 21, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Looking really good, nice job. It was hotter than shit today, definitely get an early start on that deck. I was back to painting again today. I cant get away from the shit. Nice high boy btw.


I didn’t want to go get boards from hughes i would have for sure needed to put an edge though a jointer. These boards were great.
Hotter than snot today and tomorrow


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 21, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 5152779


Incredible work. You are so talented!


----------



## Bareback (Jun 21, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 5152779


Is that a makeup counter or a coke nook ?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 21, 2022)

Bareback said:


> Is that a makeup counter or a coke nook ?


Lol. 
it’s a computer nook i did up for the 2 regular sized rooms.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 21, 2022)

Built the wife a potato bed after work today.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 21, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What were the conversations like? Did you make anyone cry? Thanks goodness they drove you home. Did you puke on yourself in bed? Those parties are legend. I will never forget a super bowl party we went to sounds similar in action. My husband was the only man . It was all lesbians, like 20 lesbians. The hostess was feeding my husband glass after glass of these potent juice drinks and he got very drunk, black out drunk and got worked up talking to a very sensitive conservative lesbian about how she lets people walk all over her. He made her cry. Cry uncontrollably. It was really crazy. I was somehow able to escort him to the car and drive him home. Getting out of the car the Christian preacher neighbor was outside and it took a lot of effort to hold him away from him because he wanted to rip him a new asshole. Finally got him into bed when he puked all over himself.he didn’t remember anything and after that night he quit drinking for like 3 years. Lol .


I wasn't mean at all ( it's not in me ) , of course I don't remember but my wife said not in the least . Come to find out , the prayer before dinner , that I interrupted was being given by a Catholic priest ( where the Hell was I? ) Guess we " got into it " pretty good ! Doesn't surprise me . I've always had a shit-ton of questions for that crew .I saw the host today to give a hearty apology , he looked at me and cracked up
He said " don't worry about shit , don't ya think I've been there ! ". ....very chill , told me to come down later. One attendee of the party stopped by today to tell me she wants me to come to her party next week. She thought I was " very entertaining "....go figure .


----------



## Hiphophippo (Jun 22, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Incredible work. You are so talented!


You sound just like my wife after a love session.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 22, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> I wasn't mean at all ( it's not in me ) , of course I don't remember but my wife said not in the least . Come to find out , the prayer before dinner , that I interrupted was being given by a Catholic priest ( where the Hell was I? ) Guess we " got into it " pretty good ! Doesn't surprise me . I've always had a shit-ton of questions for that crew .I saw the host today to give a hearty apology , he looked at me and cracked up
> He said " don't worry about shit , don't ya think I've been there ! ". ....very chill , told me to come down later. One attendee of the party stopped by today to tell me she wants me to come to her party next week. She thought I was " very entertaining "....go figure .


Very entertaining = life of the party. 
Every party needs someone to keep it lively lol.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 22, 2022)

Bareback said:


> Very entertaining = life of the party.
> Every party needs someone to keep it lively lol.


Thanks Bareback , I think I had a great time , just love mixing-it-up at parties ( or anywhere ) ......have always been a clown with a wild streak. I'm not a fan of small talk/ superficial conversation , I like to really engage , get into the nitty-gritty . I guess my mission was successfully completed except I forgot to put lamp shade on my head. These people needed a little excitement in this quiet , peaceful , rural area ! I can hear all the gossip bouncing off the lake !


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 22, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> @Grandpapy
> I’m gonna keep this kitchen so clean you don’t even know bro. I’m a different guy.
> Coming from this for the last 3+ years
> 
> ...


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I need groceries too...We need a "*what did you HOPE to accomplish today*" thread. The refridge needs cleaning first too
> 
> I haven't even had lunch (or breakfast) and it's after 2 pm.


Amen, I could live in that thread. The tile is cleaned, the new grout dried, pool topped off and new solar blanket laying over it. I'm trying to decide if I want to bask in the spa tonight. Chances are I'll be sound asleep, LOL


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 23, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> @Grandpapy
> I’m gonna keep this kitchen so clean you don’t even know bro. I’m a different guy.
> Coming from this for the last 3+ years
> 
> View attachment 5152786


It won't be home until you have a Rotavape on that kitchen counter!


----------



## raratt (Jun 23, 2022)

Took today off " ". I was feeling it after helping install the cabinets yesterday. Cut a piece of OSB and plywood to use as temporary countertops and installed the shelves. The doors can wait for another day.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 23, 2022)

Got my new tent delivered today and set ready with the air mattress in 10 minutes.
i LOVE it!!! REI continues to impress with their stealth engineering and design concepts.
I am breaking her in sweetly with trips planned at Carmel by the Sea, Malibu and Yosemite this month then who knows , this could definitely be a new home.The world is changing so quickly.
I have 4 job negotiations in works right now but anything can happen . Things have really changed in my field.suddenly I am in seriously high demand right now. California is in desperate need for my skills. Even though I want to get out of the field, it might not be the best time considering I have made it this far and the offers and pay are quite enticing. Plus I am here now, why leave so soon?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 23, 2022)

Food


----------



## lokie (Jun 23, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Got my new tent delivered today and set ready with the air mattress in 10 minutes.
> i LOVE it!!! REI continues to impress with their stealth engineering and design concepts.
> I am breaking her in sweetly with trips planned at Carmel by the Sea, Malibu and Yosemite this month then who knows , this could definitely be a new home.The world is changing so quickly.
> I have 4 job negotiations in works right now but anything can happen . Things have really changed in my field.suddenly I am in seriously high demand right now. California is in desperate need for my skills. Even though I want to get out of the field, it might not be the best time considering I have made it this far and the offers and pay are quite enticing. Plus I am here now, why leave so soon?
> View attachment 5153633View attachment 5153634


It's all bed!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 23, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Got my new tent delivered today and set ready with the air mattress in 10 minutes.
> i LOVE it!!! REI continues to impress with their stealth engineering and design concepts.
> I am breaking her in sweetly with trips planned at Carmel by the Sea, Malibu and Yosemite this month then who knows , this could definitely be a new home.The world is changing so quickly.
> I have 4 job negotiations in works right now but anything can happen . Things have really changed in my field.suddenly I am in seriously high demand right now. California is in desperate need for my skills. Even though I want to get out of the field, it might not be the best time considering I have made it this far and the offers and pay are quite enticing. Plus I am here now, why leave so soon?
> View attachment 5153633View attachment 5153634


That's not a bad tent but this is a tent!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 23, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> That's not a bad tent but this is a tent!


What kind is it ? How much bigger is it than mine?


----------



## manfredo (Jun 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> Took today off " ". I was feeling it after helping install the cabinets yesterday. Cut a piece of OSB and plywood to use as temporary countertops and installed the shelves. The doors can wait for another day.


You are making progress!!

What kind of countertops are you doing? 

I have never done anything besides good ol' laminate myself...and they make some awesome looking laminate these days. 

I would like to build new ones...I have post form laminate counters now, and they are in ok condition....but some new ones would pop!

I'm like you...a good project and it takes a day or 3 to recover!!


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 23, 2022)

manfredo said:


> You are making progress!!
> 
> What kind of countertops are you doing?
> 
> ...


I made a copper counter top for the guest bath in my old home. Everyone really enjoyed it. I built the cab out of reclaimed redwood posts from old hwy 24, fun project.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> Took today off " ". I was feeling it after helping install the cabinets yesterday. Cut a piece of OSB and plywood to use as temporary countertops and installed the shelves. The doors can wait for another day.


I would of been shot all week , that's real work ! I work outdoors till dark , but home projects like that are very tedious for me....hate it. I'd rather dig a 9ft hole. I'm a real whore, I just hired an old stoner dude friend of mine for a " handyman " . He's stoned but he's real good. There are certain skills I'm lacking , I'm no " Tim the Tool Man Taylor ".


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 23, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> I made a copper counter top for the guest bath in my old home. Everyone really enjoyed it. I built the cab out of reclaimed redwood posts from old hwy 24, fun project.View attachment 5153735View attachment 5153736


Beautiful , love it . I just put in two heavy gauge copper bathroom sinks with granite.
Beats the f out of going to Lowes and buying some piece a shit.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 23, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What kind is it ? How much bigger is it than mine?


It's a REI. Can't recall the model but it's huge. Inside there is room to stand up, room for two chairs and a queen size mattress plus all our gear. Definitely a car camping tent.


----------



## lusidghost (Jun 23, 2022)

I picked blueberries for like 3 hours this evening. They are almost finished producing, so this is the final push.


----------



## Cgravell23 (Jun 23, 2022)

Enough sssaaid!


----------



## lusidghost (Jun 23, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> That's not a bad tent but this is a tent!


I have a MSR Hubba Hubba. I almost bought one of these last year, and now I'm regretting not pulling the trigger. I was going to get the half insert and use it as a general shelter more than a camping tent. I have a Hyperlite backpack that's really nice.








UltaMid 4 – Ultralight Pyramid Tent


The Hyperlite Mountain Gear UltaMid 4 Ultralight Pyramid Tent. It's durable and weighs only 1.44 pounds. This ultralight weatherproof Dyneema tent will outlast garden-variety silnylon tents.




www.hyperlitemountaingear.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 23, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Got my new tent delivered today and set ready with the air mattress in 10 minutes.
> i LOVE it!!! REI continues to impress with their stealth engineering and design concepts.
> I am breaking her in sweetly with trips planned at Carmel by the Sea, Malibu and Yosemite this month then who knows , this could definitely be a new home.The world is changing so quickly.
> I have 4 job negotiations in works right now but anything can happen . Things have really changed in my field.suddenly I am in seriously high demand right now. California is in desperate need for my skills. Even though I want to get out of the field, it might not be the best time considering I have made it this far and the offers and pay are quite enticing. Plus I am here now, why leave so soon?
> View attachment 5153633View attachment 5153634


There isn't really anywhere to camp in Carmel, but if you go south to Big Sur, there are some amazing places. Carmel By The Sea is just full of rich assholes. You could also head a bit north towards Santa Cruz, and camp at New Brighton State Park, on the cliffs right above the beach. You wouldn't be disappointed there. 

New Brighton:


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 23, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> There isn't really anywhere to camp in Carmel, but if you go south to Big Sur, there are some amazing places. Carmel By The Sea is just full of rich assholes. You could also head a bit north towards Santa Cruz, and camp at New Brighton State Park, on the cliffs right above the beach. You wouldn't be disappointed there.


There use to be some awesome free Federal Campround in CA too. Don't know how they are now. Places with almost nothing there to appease the softies.

I saw the biggest trout of my life at one. I think you guys are talking about a little further south though.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 23, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> There use to be some awesome free Federal Campround in CA too. Don't know how they are now. Places with almost nothing there to appease the softies.
> 
> I saw the biggest trout of my life at one. I think you guys are talking about a little further south though.


Yeah, I really like the rural National Forest Campgrounds. It's been a while since I went camping with the family, we have too many pets to leave home these days (over a dozen chickens, 3 cats, and the dog -- plus we just brought in a feral pregnant cat who had 5 kittens that are now a few weeks old).

Stanislaus River Campground is one of my favorite places in the state to camp at, and it's pretty rural. $12/night, first come first served.
Link:


Stanislaus National Forest - Stanislaus River Campground


----------



## lusidghost (Jun 23, 2022)

I live in the east where there are no real predators. Do you western people pack guns on camping trips? I take my dog on late night hikes deep into the woods and I usually don't even take a knife. I'm much more worried about weirdo humans than animals. We have black bears, but I'd choke out one of those pussies if it wanted to tango.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 23, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Yeah, I really like the rural National Forest Campgrounds. It's been a while since I went camping with the family, we have too many pets to leave home these days (over a dozen chickens, 3 cats, and the dog -- plus we just brought in a feral pregnant cat who had 5 kittens that are now a few weeks old).
> 
> Stanislaus River Campground is one of my favorite places is the state to camp at, and it's pretty rural. $12/night, first come first served.
> Link:
> ...


Shhhhhh,


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 23, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I live in the east where there are no real predators. Do you western people pack guns on camping trips? I take my dog on late night hikes deep into the woods and I usually don't even take a knife. I'm much more worried about weirdo humans than animals. We have black bears, but I'd choke out one of those pussies if it wanted to tango.


I don't own any firearms, and have never packed one camping. You just gotta be sure to put your food in a bear locker, if you're staying in bear country. The worst run in I ever had camping was when a raccoon tried to break into my tent, because it was a hike in camp site, so we brought food into our tent. In the middle of the night, I woke up to hear racoons circling the tent. One of the fuckers ripped a small hole in the tent trying to get in, until I grabbed a cast iron pan, and wacked him on the nose. Fucking coons can be viscous.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 23, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I live in the east where there are no real predators. Do you western people pack guns on camping trips? I take my dog on late night hikes deep into the woods and I usually don't even take a knife. I'm much more worried about weirdo humans than animals. We have black bears, but I'd choke out one of those pussies if it wanted to tango.


Wrong! That bear would tear your ass apart if you wanted to fight them, lol. I deal with them all the time. And you better be smart if you try to scare one away, 

How east are you, lol?

Our CO bears are smart as hell. They know trash day, how to get into unlocked vehicles, garages, yada yada yada,


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 23, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> I don't own any firearms, and have never packed one camping. You just gotta be sure to put your food in a bear locker, if you're staying in bear country. The worst run in I ever had camping was when a raccoon tried to break into my tent, because it was a hike in camp site, so we brought food into our tent. In the middle of the night, I woke up to hear racoons circling the tent. One of the fuckers ripped a small hole in the tent trying to get in, until I grabbed a cast iron pan, and wacked him on the nose. Fucking coons can be viscous.


Why you have to mention raccoons, lol. Squirrels will rip through shit too to get your nuts, 

Once I caught a bunch of trout and threw the guts behind our camp. Like 10 raccoons were all over that shit when it got dark. The dude next to our site had a dog. He let the dog out right when we were going to walk to the bathroom so I had this super fucking bright spotlight in my hand that was still turned off.

I heard yelping and the dude busted out of his tent to save his dog and let him in the tent. I said "Is he OK!" As I clicked this spotlight on him.

He yelled "What the Fuck" and jumped in his tent. His dumbass was naked, lol.

Anyways that dude left early the next day,


----------



## lusidghost (Jun 24, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Wrong! That bear would tear your ass apart if you wanted to fight them, lol. I deal with them all the time. And you better be smart if you try to scare one away,
> 
> How east are you, lol?
> 
> Our CO bears are smart as hell. They know trash day, how to get into unlocked vehicles, garages, yada yada yada,


It might tear your ass apart, but a black bear wouldn't have the stones to even square up with me. There would be full blown psychological warfare from the moment we locked eyes. Nothing would be off limits as far as shit talking goes either. I would insult its wife and cubs, and flaunt my material possessions while belittling it for living below the poverty line. I might even wing a Monster energy drink at it to rattle what's left of its disheveled psyche. The fight would be over before it even began.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jun 24, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> It might tear your ass apart, but a black bear wouldn't have the stones to even square up with me. There would be full blown psychological warfare from the moment we locked eyes. Nothing would be off limits as far as shit talking goes either. I would insult its wife and cubs, and flaunt my material possessions while belittling it for living below the poverty line. I might even wing a Monster energy drink at it to rattle what's left of its disheveled psyche. The fight would be over before it even began.


I've lived with them for 22 years and have them in my front yard weekly. I'd like to see that with a couple I've bumped into over the years. Most are timid and run off at the slightest yell but then you get the ones that just don't give a shit and bluff charge right at you and stop about 10 feet away blowing and grunting tearing up the ground. There a little more fun at 3 am in the pitch black with nobody else around. Not sure they're gonna be too worried about your energy drink can when I've seen them not flinch from a 10 mm round going off right next to their feet but hey it's worth a shot. Here's 20' off my front porch last year and a medium size bear. About 300+ lbs.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 24, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> It might tear your ass apart, but a black bear wouldn't have the stones to even square up with me. There would be full blown psychological warfare from the moment we locked eyes. Nothing would be off limits as far as shit talking goes either. I would insult its wife and cubs, and flaunt my material possessions while belittling it for living below the poverty line. I might even wing a Monster energy drink at it to rattle what's left of its disheveled psyche. The fight would be over before it even began.


I'm not a lawyer, but I'm sure they would recommend that you make a will.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jun 24, 2022)

There's never been a documented fatality by black bear in VA but there's been a couple bad maulings. I know a hunter that was torn up pretty badly in his shoulder and arm


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 24, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> There's never been a documented fatality by black bear in VA but there's been a couple bad maulings. I know a hunter that was torn up pretty badly in his shoulder and arm


Yep. Lusidgirl better be careful.









Colorado woman killed in rare black bear attack, authorities say


Officials say sow and two cubs found and killed near scene after boyfriend of 39-year-old victim finds body near Durango




www.theguardian.com


----------



## lusidghost (Jun 24, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Yep. Lusidgirl better be careful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a girl now? Are you going to start hitting on me, you creep?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 24, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I'm a girl now? Are you going to start hitting on me, you creep?


----------



## bk78 (Jun 24, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I live in the east where there are no real predators. Do you western people pack guns on camping trips? I take my dog on late night hikes deep into the woods and I usually don't even take a knife. I'm much more worried about weirdo humans than animals. We have black bears, but I'd choke out one of those pussies if it wanted to tango.


I hear there’s a middle aged weirdo creepy dude that sits in front of the kum n go on his one wheel in conifer, creeping out any female within a miles range.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 24, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> There's never been a documented fatality by black bear in VA but there's been a couple bad maulings. I know a hunter that was torn up pretty badly in his shoulder and arm


Butchering deer a couple of years ago, he's just a 2 year old kiddo - around 400 lbs.


----------



## bk78 (Jun 24, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Butchering deer a couple of years ago, he's just a 2 year old kiddo - around 400 lbs.
> 
> View attachment 5153869


Grizzly?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 24, 2022)

Kodiak Bear - they get a whole lot bigger than that guy.


----------



## raratt (Jun 24, 2022)

[


manfredo said:


> You are making progress!!
> 
> What kind of countertops are you doing?


We are doing quartz of some kind. Cabinets are gray so we'll find one with some grayish veigning.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> [
> 
> 
> We are doing quartz of some kind. Cabinets are gray so we'll find one with some grayish veigning.


Quartz is nice but it chips easily. Friend of mine put in a 40k kitchen a few years ago, and they were recently complaining about how easy it chips. I just sold the place for them. (knock on wood, it's a pending sale)


----------



## raratt (Jun 24, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Quartz is nice but it chips easily. Friend of mine put in a 40k kitchen a few years ago, and they were recently complaining about how easy it chips. I just sold the place for them. (knock on wood, it's a pending sale)


Thanks, I'll check into that.


----------



## lusidghost (Jun 24, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Butchering deer a couple of years ago, he's just a 2 year old kiddo - around 400 lbs.
> 
> View attachment 5153869


A bear in brown pajamas, dude. Worthy Fing adversary... STFU, Paddy.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jun 24, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Kodiak Bear - they get a whole lot bigger than that guy.


I'll take what I have any day over those guys. I used to really want to hunt one of them, until I got old enough to realize there's just no reason to kill such a magnificent top predator. I'd still love to go on a photography trip to see them though. Truly spectacular animal....at a safe distance lol.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 24, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> I'll take what I have any day over those guys. I used to really want to hunt one of them, until I got old enough to realize there's just no reason to kill such a magnificent top predator. I'd still love to go on a photography trip to see them though. Truly spectacular animal....at a safe distance lol.


A small percentage are actually killed annually (mostly older Boars) - Fish & game monitors the population very closely. The $$ infusion into the community & their budget funds research & actually benefits the bears.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jun 24, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A small percentage are actually killed annually (mostly older Boars) - Fish & game monitors the population very closely. The $$ infusion into the community & their budget funds research & actually benefits the bears.


I heard a story from an Army buddy stationed up in Alaska about a hunter being killed up there during a Kodiak hunt by a bear. He was focused on his bear and didn't hear or see another one in the bush. It killed him and really injured the guide. I've see one in person that was tame and it was a female but still very impressive. I carry a gun outside here just for safety sake as I'm disabled and can't walk very well, much less run. If I lived up in Kodiak territory I think I'd just stay inside


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 24, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Yeah, I really like the rural National Forest Campgrounds. It's been a while since I went camping with the family, we have too many pets to leave home these days (over a dozen chickens, 3 cats, and the dog -- plus we just brought in a feral pregnant cat who had 5 kittens that are now a few weeks old).
> 
> Stanislaus River Campground is one of my favorite places in the state to camp at, and it's pretty rural. $12/night, first come first served.
> Link:
> ...


Are there any hiking trails at Stanislaus River Campground? 
I was too late to find a campsite at Big Sur so found one in Carmel Valley close to all the hikes I want To do. Thanks for the link.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 24, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Are there any hiking trails at Stanislaus River Campground?
> I was too late to find a campsite at Big Sur so found one in Carmel Valley close to all the hikes I want To do. Thanks for the link.


Yeah, there's all kinds of places to hike at Stanislaus. It's pretty remote, so not as manicured as most state park trails. Carmel Valley is nice, and there's a lot of great places around the monterey bay in general. You might as well head up to Cannary Row, to get Fish & Chips, and maybe hit the aquarium too.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 24, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Yeah, there's all kinds of places to hike at Stanislaus. It's pretty remote, so not as manicured as most state park trails. Carmel Valley is nice, and there's a lot of great places around the monterey bay in general. You might as well head up to Cannary Row, to get Fish & Chips, and maybe hit the aquarium too.


While you’re at it go into Britannia Arms and tell those fuckers wut up for me.


----------



## raratt (Jun 24, 2022)

Took off a piece of countertop on the south wall of the kitchen thinking we could slide the new cabinet where the old one was and leave the sink base intact. Unfortunately it looks like the sink cabinet and the one next to it are one piece.  That complicates things a bit. I need to think about this one for awhile.


----------



## raratt (Jun 24, 2022)

PS, it will be two pieces shortly.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 24, 2022)

I finished pressure washing the back patio, the shed, the walkway around the side of the house, the walkway in front of the house, the gutters, and everything else that caught my eye. Now all that mildew that grows over the winter is gone and instead of being a dingy brown it's all nice and clean. 

I'm sure glad to get that out of the way. I should have gotten to it sooner but I kept thinking about it and decided I didn't want to do it. With the weather here finally getting nice "we might hit 100°F this weekend" we'll be having company from time to time and I don't want to look like a slob. So I had no choice but to get it done. There's always something to do when you're the one maintaining a home. Next up is a bunch of painting, replacing some siding, a couple dozen other things and stuff that I don't even know about yet.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 24, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I finished pressure washing the back patio, the shed, the walkway around the side of the house, the walkway in front of the house, the gutters, and everything else that caught my eye. Now all that mildew that grows over the winter is gone and instead of being a dingy brown it's all nice and clean.
> 
> I'm sure glad to get that out of the way. I should have gotten to it sooner but I kept thinking about it and decided I didn't want to do it. With the weather here finally getting nice "we might hit 100°F this weekend" we'll be having company from time to time and I don't want to look like a slob. So I had no choice but to get it done. There's always something to do when you're the one maintaining a home. Next up is a bunch of painting, replacing some siding, a couple dozen other things and stuff that I don't even know about yet.


Typical Oregon weather.. Drowning one minute, hot the next. Fingers crossed the garden survives the sudden change in weather.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 24, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> I heard a story from an Army buddy stationed up in Alaska about a hunter being killed up there during a Kodiak hunt by a bear. He was focused on his bear and didn't hear or see another one in the bush. It killed him and really injured the guide. I've see one in person that was tame and it was a female but still very impressive. I carry a gun outside here just for safety sake as I'm disabled and can't walk very well, much less run. If I lived up in Kodiak territory I think I'd just stay inside


Well, like wolves- a bear is never tame, they are wild animals and always will be.
Bears do kill people but it is usually due to our unwitting stupidity (stumbling on their food cash, cubs or even just getting too close) but rarely is the attack predatory with a Grizzly/Brown bear.
I lived in Kodiak for over 30 years & usually carried a S&W .500 4" when riding a 4 wheeler - when guiding I relied on my .375 H&H to back up clients.
I carry a 1911 Lightweight Commander most of the time now because I trust wildlife more than I trust idiots in Walmart.


----------



## xtsho (Jun 24, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Typical Oregon weather.. Drowning one minute, hot the next. Fingers crossed the garden survives the sudden change in weather.


I know my peas are done for. They were late this year as the first planting rotted in the ground it was so wet. The second planting is doing good and I just started picking them. They don't like too much heat and three 90°F days in a row possibly hitting 100° is going to stop them in their tracks. Should be good for the pepper plants though and I'm hoping it kicks the beans and corn into high gear.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 24, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I know my peas are done for. They were late this year as the first planting rotted in the ground it was so wet. The second planting is doing good and I just started picking them. They don't like too much heat and three 90°F days in a row possibly hitting 100° is going to stop them in their tracks. Should be good for the pepper plants though and I'm hoping it kicks the beans and corn into high gear.


My cukes are doing terrible, and the lettuce / spinach both were terrible this year. The tomatoes and weeds (actual weeds) are doing great!


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jun 24, 2022)

manfredo said:


> My cukes are doing terrible, and the lettuce / spinach both were terrible this year. The tomatoes and weeds (actual weeds) are doing great!


My weeds are legendary. I stopped outdoor gardening years ago and just gave them the beds. They're quite happy now . I love hearing about all the different places on the forum and crazy weather you guys are having. 100 degrees is brutal and we won't usually see that until late July if ever. Hope things get better for those of you with veggies, I remember how hard I worked for those beans and tomatoes.


----------



## raratt (Jun 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> PS, it will be two pieces shortly.


Done.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 24, 2022)

manfredo said:


> My cukes are doing terrible, and the lettuce / spinach both were terrible this year. The tomatoes and weeds (actual weeds) are doing great!


Han ha. Its been so wet here I've managed to stay up with pulling them. Love pulling weeds when you get the entire root system!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 24, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I know my peas are done for. They were late this year as the first planting rotted in the ground it was so wet. The second planting is doing good and I just started picking them. They don't like too much heat and three 90°F days in a row possibly hitting 100° is going to stop them in their tracks. Should be good for the pepper plants though and I'm hoping it kicks the beans and corn into high gear.


Wife's snowpeas are just coming on! I hope they survive. Heat also put the brakes on the Hood berries, but now the everberries and starting to go off. Pumpkins also are looking pretty good!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 24, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> A bear in brown pajamas, dude. Worthy Fing adversary... STFU, Paddy.


I thought I could take a mountain lion. That is until I saw one in person jump from my yard to my neighbors grab a cat, walk under our tree and eat it while he looked at me. Took him about 30 seconds and there was nothing left.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jun 24, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I thought I could take a mountain lion. That is until I saw one in person jump from my yard to my neighbors grab a cat, walk under our tree and eat it while he looked at me. Took him about 30 seconds and there was nothing left.


That's another one I'm glad is bigger out west. We have bobcats and a big one goes 45 pounds. They stay really well concealed and I've only seen one my whole time here. He came down in the middle of the day when my neighbor and I were talking to within 50 yards like he was a puppy. Just walked up on us. I thought it was a coyote at first in the woods because my eyes are so bad and then I saw what it was and didn't believe it. He sat down and just watched us like a house cat for a bit then got bored and turned around and went back up the creek he followed down into the woods. Creeped me out how calm he was. Triple the size on that and throw in preying on humans and I'm out. You guys can keep that California sunshine


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 24, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> That's another one I'm glad is bigger out west. We have bobcats and a big one goes 45 pounds. They stay really well concealed and I've only seen one my whole time here. He came down in the middle of the day when my neighbor and I were talking to within 50 yards like he was a puppy. Just walked up on us. I thought it was a coyote at first in the woods because my eyes are so bad and then I saw what it was and didn't believe it. He sat down and just watched us like a house cat for a bit then got bored and turned around and went back up the creek he followed down into the woods. Creeped me out how calm he was. Triple the size on that and throw in preying on humans and I'm out. You guys can keep that California sunshine


I'm not in CA. CO mountains. We have some bobcats here too, and lots of stuff. I've scared brown bears out of my garage, and off my deck. Some are more mellow than others. And it also depends on what time of year it is. The males are way scarier and aggressive with that testosterone they got. One younger male started walking away then turned around like he was gonna kick my ass until I chucked my whole beer at him, it hit a tree, and made a crashing sound. Then he dediced to leave

They get vicious if you're threatening some food they think is theirs since they found it.

Cougars are way scarier. Especially since you won't see them until they attack you. They normally don't, but people get killed by them every few years. Running triggers them. So do tasty smaller pets every year. And once that Lion got that cat, he was back a bunch of times looking for more. I think he got them all now, since I haven't seen any in awhile. They're awesome creatures though.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 24, 2022)

I have had to work on roof tops all week in 100+f and 60-90% humidity. Well today my co-worker turned white and started puking all over the place so my asshat of a supervisor had to fill in for the other guy. Well revenge is best served hot , I pushed that moron until his eyes rolled back in his head. I thought I might have to call the fire department to get him off the roof but he came around after I gave him a wet rag. Normally I wouldn’t do that to anyone but he has been screwing me over for months and I felt he could use a little taste of it. Only thing was I had to finish by myself. On a side note my tan is coming in nice.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 24, 2022)

Bareback said:


> I have had to work on roof tops all week in 100+f and 60-90% humidity. Well today my co-worker turned white and started puking all over the place so my asshat of a supervisor had to fill in for the other guy. Well revenge is best served hot , I pushed that moron until his eyes rolled back in his head. I thought I might have to call the fire department to get him off the roof but he came around after I gave him a wet rag. Normally I wouldn’t do that to anyone but he has been screwing me over for months and I felt he could use a little taste of it. Only thing was I had to finish by myself. On a side note my tan is coming in nice.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


>


You just made my week.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 24, 2022)

Gave everything a good soak tonight, bring on the heat!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 24, 2022)

Was offered a job in San Diego. They are making it hard to turn it down. I had what I thought was a shitty zoom interview with them this morning at 10 am got the all the official job offer paperwork at 530 pm. Lol.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 24, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Was offered a job in San Diego. They are making it hard to turn it down. I had what I thought was a shitty zoom interview with them this morning at 10 am got the all the official job offer paperwork at 530 pm. Lol.


Best of luck with it. As a construction worker I started every job knowing it was temporary and never even cared but now I work at a learning institution were its a never ending circus. I much preferred the uncertainty and the adventure, I envy you.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 24, 2022)

Bareback said:


> Best of luck with it. As a construction worker I started every job knowing it was temporary and never even cared but now I work at a learning institution were its a never ending circus. I much preferred the uncertainty and the adventure, I envy you.


I can’t believe this is happening . Today was my my official last day of my current job and I get a new job offer the very same day. Fucking crazy. I was out sick the last couple weeks from work so never even showed up for my last day. Which I have very mixed feelings about. I am kinda in shock right now. Numb. I should be excited but I can’t really absorb what’s happening because of how intense this situation is.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 26, 2022)

Got out on the boats for a few hours. 

Perfect glass with lots of pollen on top. Saw two loons a bunch of fish and a few turtles......and horse flies  One spot more than the rest. We where paddling fast and hard trying to get out of there 

This is the entrance to a water trail. It gets to only about 5' wide so paddling is tough and you need a short boat. Fun place to see wildlife though because it's all swampy marsh. All the spider webs where still covered in dew........like strings of pearl's. One year I had a huge snapping turtle right under me. But that's also where we got bombarded with horse flies. So no pics of in the trail sorry. Great morning


----------



## raratt (Jun 26, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Was offered a job in San Diego. They are making it hard to turn it down. I had what I thought was a shitty zoom interview with them this morning at 10 am got the all the official job offer paperwork at 530 pm. Lol.


Check the rental prices, it is an expensive place to live.


----------



## raratt (Jun 26, 2022)

Still working on the kitchen cabinets, I have one last wall cabinet to pull down. I'll get that ready to take down this evening when I get some help. Checked where the sink cabinet was going to end up and figured out I need to go get another filler strip to space it over 3", then it will work. Need to go pick that up today. The fun part will be disconnecting the sink and garbage disposal.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Got out on the boats for a few hours.
> View attachment 5154796
> Perfect glass with lots of pollen on top. Saw two loons a bunch of fish and a few turtles......and horse flies  One spot more than the rest. We where paddling fast and hard trying to get out of there
> View attachment 5154797
> This is the entrance to a water trail. It gets to only about 5' wide so paddling is tough and you need a short boat. Fun place to see wildlife though because it's all swampy marsh. All the spider webs where still covered in dew........like strings of pearl's. One year I had a huge snapping turtle right under me. But that's also where we got bombarded with horse flies. So no pics of in the trail sorry. Great morning


Same, on before it got to warm and off just as it did get warm.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 26, 2022)

raratt said:


> Check the rental prices, it is an expensive place to live.


Definitely did that . I always do. I am looking closely at the rentals and understand all the logistics involved . The job offer was less than what I had discussed with the recruiter/hr guy.. OMG! I loved that goofball. I had some good laughs with him. Like when we discussed pay rate now so it wouldn’t be a slap in the face later. Lol. Job offer given and It wasn’t a slap in Face, just a hard punch in the arm.lol I counter offered . They are just trying to save a few bucks I am not willing to give up. It’s a drop in the bucket for them so it’s like let’s see how this plays out and what kinda mood I am in.


----------



## raratt (Jun 27, 2022)

Replacing a sink faucet shutoff that no longer does it's job, wasn't in the plan for today, it sucks. I might as well replace both of them, they are from 1986 and still have the hose attached to them.


----------



## raratt (Jun 27, 2022)

That was about as fun as a kick in the junk. Never assume that a new valve is shipped in the closed position.  Meh,they're in and not leaking, those towels needed washed anyway..


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 27, 2022)

raratt said:


> That was about as fun as a kick in the junk. Never assume that a new valve is shipped in the closed position.  Meh,they're in and not leaking, those towels needed washed anyway..


It can't be a "job well done" if the neighbors don't learn new words


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 27, 2022)

She gave me the Wage I want for the job. Drug test tomorrow then hit the road for all paid expenses for 4 days 3 nights in beautiful San Diego to find a new place to live . My mood has certainly elevated. This is gonna be FUN!! What an accomplishment. The last time I lived In San Diego was an absolute blast. I expect no less this time around .


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 27, 2022)

@raratt
I just carved up this sill piece for the niche from the scrap. It cut easier than granite does. Straight up like butter. When you got polished edges i don’t think you gotta worry about the stuff chipping.
when the fabricators were out here i asked them about the difference when they’re working with quartz vs granite. Way easier fab but matching up joints is allot harder.

i would do quartz again all day over granite. This quartz i got is a crazy pattern btw


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 27, 2022)

Still fucking around doing bunch of dumb shit. Shit that needs to be done though. The backsplash material, same as the master but polished, will arrive friday. Same stuff as the back of the niche^ The dull shit like The stuff in the master is backordered. Wouldn’t get it until middle of August but they got the polished in stock and cut up. After the backsplash its the deck time


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 27, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> She gave me the Wage I want for the job. Drug test tomorrow then hit the road for all paid expenses for 4 days 3 nights in beautiful San Diego to find a new place to live . My mood has certainly elevated. This is gonna be FUN!! What an accomplishment. The last time I lived In San Diego was an absolute blast. I expect no less this time around .


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 27, 2022)

raratt said:


> Still working on the kitchen cabinets, I have one last wall cabinet to pull down. I'll get that ready to take down this evening when I get some help. Checked where the sink cabinet was going to end up and figured out I need to go get another filler strip to space it over 3", then it will work. Need to go pick that up today. The fun part will be disconnecting the sink and garbage disposal.


I still need to make it down that way bro. I really wanna see what you got going on. I’ve been so busy sorry


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 27, 2022)

Poured a small stem wall on top of an existing slab for my new storage shed. It will be 12x14 and hold yard tools and any other tools I dont need in the shop.


----------



## raratt (Jun 27, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I still need to make it down that way bro. I really wanna see what you got going on. I’ve been so busy sorry


The cabinet installer is supposed to be back Wed afternoon, he finally messaged me back. His friend is going to move the gas line down so the stove will fit against the wall. I spent today replacing the sink valves, still need to get an adapter to get hot water to the dishwasher.


----------



## RBGene (Jun 27, 2022)

Built from a DIY Kit. Took about 4 hours including dying the body. Plays well. I added locking Tuners, shielded the insides, upgraded knobs and strings.

Kit $147. Dyes $4. Strings $4.50 Experience Priceless. I feel like a Jedi who just built their Lightsaber.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 27, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> She gave me the Wage I want for the job. Drug test tomorrow then hit the road for all paid expenses for 4 days 3 nights in beautiful San Diego to find a new place to live . My mood has certainly elevated. This is gonna be FUN!! What an accomplishment. The last time I lived In San Diego was an absolute blast. I expect no less this time around .


Congratulations


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 27, 2022)

Scored a ton of coffee bags after work today. More sheet mulching in the wife's and I's future.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 27, 2022)

RBGene said:


> Built from a DIY Kit. Took about 4 hours including dying the body. Plays well. I added locking Tuners, shielded the insides, upgraded knobs and strings.
> View attachment 5155566
> Kit $147. Dyes $4. Strings $4.50 Experience Priceless. I feel like a Jedi who just built their Lightsaber.


You got a link to that kit. That’s a project that has been on my bucket list for a long time.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 27, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Congratulations


Thank you so much. You are so sweet. I just woke up from a nap. Since quitting my last
Job I have been able to rest my mind and have the most peaceful incredible releasing deep restful dreams and when I awake it’s like, holy shit that was so intense, like I was wonderfully at peace in a deep restful place so unique to any rest I have had before . I want to succeed at this next job and understand the intense challenges. So going forward I have to make sure I get someone to help me succeed . I have to make weekly personal therapy an absolute mandate. The emotional burden I carry for the sick and dying weighs heavy on my heart . If I can get someone to help me digest it , in turn I can hopefully be more successful dealing with day to day stress. I am in this to win, for myself and everyone else. So gonna give it all I got and hope for the best.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> View attachment 5155549
> Poured a small stem wall on top of an existing slab for my new storage shed. It will be 12x14 and hold yard tools and any other tools I dont need in the shop.


I have a shed planned (part of my pool plans) I need to get the foundation formed and do the pour. I'm ashamed to admit it is not in already but I procrastinate like a pro.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 27, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank you so much. You are so sweet. I just woke up from a nap. Since quitting my last
> Job I have been able to rest my mind and have the most peaceful incredible releasing deep restful dreams and when I awake it’s like, holy shit that was so intense, like I was wonderfully at peace in a deep restful place so unique to any rest I have had before . I want to succeed at this next job and understand the intense challenges. So going forward I have to make sure I get someone to help me succeed . I have to make weekly personal therapy an absolute mandate. The emotional burden I carry for the sick and dying weighs heavy on my heart . If I can get someone to help me digest it , in turn I can hopefully be more successful dealing with day to day stress. I am in this to win, for myself and everyone else. So gonna give it all I got and hope for the best.


San Diego has all kinds of really good therapists. Seek out someone with EMDR training and keep on until you find someone you connect with. Being able to process the burden helps immensely. So don't give up, keep searching until you find that person. You are well worth it. You have all my best wishes and thoughts on staying in the game.


----------



## 420God (Jun 28, 2022)

Picked up the materials for the deck Sunday morning and have most of it built already.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2022)

420God said:


> Picked up the materials for the deck Sunday morning and have most of it built already.
> View attachment 5155805View attachment 5155806View attachment 5155807


Looking good, now you're gonna need a slide


----------



## 420God (Jun 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Looking good, now you're gonna need a slide


I was looking at those and they cost as much as the deck. Around 2 grand. Might be a while.


----------



## RBGene (Jun 28, 2022)

Bareback said:


> You got a link to that kit. That’s a project that has been on my bucket list for a long time.


Available thru Amazon , <=Click Here


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> She gave me the Wage I want for the job. Drug test tomorrow then hit the road for all paid expenses for 4 days 3 nights in beautiful San Diego to find a new place to live . My mood has certainly elevated. This is gonna be FUN!! What an accomplishment. The last time I lived In San Diego was an absolute blast. I expect no less this time around .


Congratulations Amber!


----------



## raratt (Jun 28, 2022)

The rest of the cabinets and countertop are out of the kitchen, installer is supposed to come tomorrow.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jun 28, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> She gave me the Wage I want for the job. Drug test tomorrow then hit the road for all paid expenses for 4 days 3 nights in beautiful San Diego to find a new place to live . My mood has certainly elevated. This is gonna be FUN!! What an accomplishment. The last time I lived In San Diego was an absolute blast. I expect no less this time around .


Best of luck with the new job and hunt for new digs. My oldest nephew is on athletic scholarship at SDSU and loves it out there. It sure beats the winters in DC where he's from. Congrats!


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 28, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I have a shed planned (part of my pool plans) I need to get the foundation formed and do the pour. I'm ashamed to admit it is not in already but I procrastinate like a pro.


I'm better. One day Ill show you.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 28, 2022)

420God said:


> Picked up the materials for the deck Sunday morning and have most of it built already.
> View attachment 5155805View attachment 5155806View attachment 5155807


I always thought you would have nice wood.


----------



## ANC (Jun 28, 2022)

Replaced an outdoor tap and also the ball valve in one of the toilets that was taking forever to refill lately.
Also caught the gecko on the wall before the cats could get it.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> I always thought you would have nice wood.


You’re on a roll today!


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 28, 2022)

420God said:


> I was looking at those and they cost as much as the deck. Around 2 grand. Might be a while.


Get one for a swing set 


Run a homemade solar water heater and have it go down the slide


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 28, 2022)

Removed form boards today and went ahead and started framing. Wow! Was I happy to see the price on lumber. All the way down to $4.78 for a 2x4. The president....of the home depot doesn't get enough credit for these historically low prices. Thanks Ted!


----------



## doublejj (Jun 28, 2022)

@Aeroknow ..... here we go again.
The Nevada County Sheriff’s Office issued mandatory evacuations for several areas. You can find those on ZoneHaven.
The sheriff's office set up a temporary evacuation point at the Madelyn Helling Library in Nevada City.















'It's ripping': Dangerous wildfire in NorCal triggers evacuations


A dangerous and fast-growing wildfire in Nevada County triggered evacuations Tuesday...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> View attachment 5156082View attachment 5156083View attachment 5156084
> Removed form boards today and went ahead and started framing. Wow! Was I happy to see the price on lumber. All the way down to $4.78 for a 2x4. The president....of the home depot doesn't get enough credit for these historically low prices. Thanks Ted!


That actually looks decent. Down here I've seen nothing but twisted crap, sigh......


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 28, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> That actually looks decent. Down here I've seen nothing but twisted crap, sigh......


Bummer, they are pretty busy here so it seems like they go through a unit of studs every day or two. If you can find something decent now is a good time to buy some lumber for your shed project. I would build the pool first though, haha.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Bummer, they are pretty busy here so it seems like they go through a unit of studs every day or two. If you can find something decent now is a good time to buy some lumber for your shed project. I would build the pool first though, haha.


Pool's done and currently running around 89. I'm getting ready to pour a glass of wine and go swim a bit, before lounging in the spa.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 28, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Pool's done and currently running around 89. I'm getting ready to pour a glass of wine and go swim a bit, before lounging in the spa.


I'm jealous but I got a fire pit so I should be okay enjoy your swim


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 28, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> View attachment 5156082View attachment 5156083View attachment 5156084
> Removed form boards today and went ahead and started framing. Wow! Was I happy to see the price on lumber. All the way down to $4.78 for a 2x4. The president....of the home depot doesn't get enough credit for these historically low prices. Thanks Ted!


Didn't you just pour that footer like an hour ago? 

you work fast!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm jealous but I got a fire pit so I should be okayView attachment 5156120 enjoy your swim


I want some type of fire feature by my pool. I'd planned a gas firepit and I may go with that, still considering LOL


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 28, 2022)

doublejj said:


> @Aeroknow ..... here we go again.
> The Nevada County Sheriff’s Office issued mandatory evacuations for several areas. You can find those on ZoneHaven.
> The sheriff's office set up a temporary evacuation point at the Madelyn Helling Library in Nevada City.
> 
> ...


Here’s a picture i took of it around 5 on the way home.

Thank god it’s growing in the opposite direction of you know where. My daughter is still ready to bail if needed though.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 28, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I want some type of fire feature by my pool. I'd planned a gas firepit and I may go with that, still considering LOL


Wouldn't you play hell with insurance for your house with a fire pit


----------



## doublejj (Jun 28, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Here’s a picture i took of it around 5 on the way home.
> View attachment 5156134
> Thank god it’s growing in the opposite direction of you know where. My daughter is still ready to bail if needed though.


Good luck to her...
Salmon season is on bro....todays catch of hogs


----------



## doublejj (Jun 28, 2022)

Looks like the halibut are in too...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 28, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Looks like the halibut are in too...
> View attachment 5156145


I've got to ask are you catching them on rod and reel?


----------



## doublejj (Jun 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I've got to ask are you catching them on rod and reel?


Yes these are sport fishing boats out of Berkeley Ca...


----------



## doublejj (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 28, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Yes these are sport fishing boats out of Berkeley Ca...


Awesome pic thanks for sharing


----------



## doublejj (Jun 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Awesome pic thanks for sharing


We used to have regular RIU fishing trips with many members onboard before fires and covid...


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 28, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Looks like the halibut are in too...
> View attachment 5156145





doublejj said:


> View attachment 5156147


Those are just babies,


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jun 28, 2022)

doublejj said:


> We used to have regular RIU fishing trips with many members onboard before fires and covid...
> View attachment 5156148View attachment 5156149


Is it safe to assume the fish wasn't the only thing smoked? Beautiful fish!


----------



## doublejj (Jun 28, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Those are just babies,


those are all legal fish....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 28, 2022)

doublejj said:


> We used to have regular RIU fishing trips with many members onboard before fires and covid...
> View attachment 5156148View attachment 5156149


That sounds awesome are thinking of bringing it back?


----------



## doublejj (Jun 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That sounds awesome are thinking of bringing it back?


I was not, until I saw these pics from today......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 28, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Those are just babies,


Which one are you calling babies ?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Which one are you calling babies ?


All those halibut. Here's a halibut.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 28, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Is it safe to assume the fish wasn't the only thing smoked? Beautiful fish!


Some of the captains are cool and some aren't. However everybody just uses a vape pen...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 28, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> All those halibut. Here's a halibut.
> 
> View attachment 5156151


Ok ok point taken I had no clue


----------



## doublejj (Jun 28, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok ok point taken I had no clue


different species of halibut. The ones we catch are California Halibut. Those others are Pacific Halibut. I think the smaller ones taste better.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 28, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> All those halibut. Here's a halibut.
> 
> View attachment 5156151


Damn you could feed a small army with that how long did take to bring that in


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 28, 2022)

doublejj said:


> different species of halibut. The ones we catch are California Halibut. Those others are Pacific Halibut. I think the smaller ones taste better.


Well I'm I'd eat both without having issue with it lol


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 28, 2022)

doublejj said:


> different species of halibut. The ones we catch are California Halibut. Those others are Pacific Halibut. I think the smaller ones taste better.


You Californians always gotta be different, . I'd just call them vegan halibut,


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 28, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> San Diego has all kinds of really good therapists. Seek out someone with EMDR training and keep on until you find someone you connect with. Being able to process the burden helps immensely. So don't give up, keep searching until you find that person. You are well worth it. You have all my best wishes and thoughts on staying in the game.


You are so sweet! Thank you so much for the thoughtfulness, compassion, understanding and excellent advice . I was thinking about you as I drove past your exit on I 5 south today. Best wishes to you and your family! What a beautiful California day! I love this state.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Got out on the boats for a few hours.
> View attachment 5154796
> Perfect glass with lots of pollen on top. Saw two loons a bunch of fish and a few turtles......and horse flies  One spot more than the rest. We where paddling fast and hard trying to get out of there
> View attachment 5154797
> This is the entrance to a water trail. It gets to only about 5' wide so paddling is tough and you need a short boat. Fun place to see wildlife though because it's all swampy marsh. All the spider webs where still covered in dew........like strings of pearl's. One year I had a huge snapping turtle right under me. But that's also where we got bombarded with horse flies. So no pics of in the trail sorry. Great morning


Dragging a Hula-Popper on that water and a big LM bass hits on it, guaranteed hooked on fishing for life!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 29, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> That actually looks decent. Down here I've seen nothing but twisted crap, sigh......


I hadn't looked at any wood (settle down, now) in 15 years or so and was walking thru Home Depot and was shocked at how expensive everything was!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 29, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Here’s a picture i took of it around 5 on the way home.
> View attachment 5156134
> Thank god it’s growing in the opposite direction of you know where. My daughter is still ready to bail if needed though.


Everytime you see any smoke now, I'll bet you're glad as hell you don't have any trees around your new place.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 29, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Everytime you see any smoke now, I'll bet you're glad as hell you don't have any trees around your new place.


Yes and no. I feel a little safer than where it happened to me before but there’s just so damn many of them nearby. Pretty stressful. This new one started out towards my daughter which is sort of even worse. I can’t do shit if it happens fast.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 29, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Dragging a Hula-Popper on that water and a big LM bass hits on it, guaranteed hooked on fishing for life!


I've caught a few there, it is a good spot.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 29, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> That actually looks decent. Down here I've seen nothing but twisted crap, sigh......


Oh it’s fucking crap everywhere. I fucking hate wood.
I picked out every stick of lumber for the house except the trusses of course. They supposedly only use the best shit for that and it was still kinda shitty.
@Justin-case I ordered up all the 2x6’s from Payless for the shop. Had them cut to 140”. 12’ tall walls. Now my nail banger buddy said payless got the good shit covered for orders like yours. I said are you sure because their lumber sucks bad just like meeks. Lots of it is uncovered outdoor. My buddy was like trust me bro.
I was fucking so pissed when I cut them picks open when they were delivered. I’d say 1/3 of them were so bad they weren’t even straight enough for blocking. What a fucking joke.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 29, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> All those halibut. Here's a halibut.
> 
> View attachment 5156151


We called those "Neighbor fish" because the flesh is coarse and stringy so if you got one you would pass chunks around to your neighbors.
Besides those big ones are always female - the breeders. A fish like that can produce 100 k + eggs per season.
The last 10 years in AK we released anything over about 60 lbs.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 29, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh it’s fucking crap everywhere. I fucking hate wood.
> I picked out every stick of lumber for the house except the trusses of course. They supposedly only use the best shit for that and it was still kinda shitty.
> @Justin-case I ordered up all the 2x6’s from Payless for the shop. Had them cut to 140”. 12’ tall walls. Now my nail banger buddy said payless got the good shit covered for orders like yours. I said are you sure because their lumber sucks bad just like meeks. Lots of it is uncovered outdoor. My buddy was like trust me bro.
> I was fucking so pissed when I cut them picks open when they were delivered. I’d say 1/3 of them were so bad they weren’t even straight enough for blocking. What a fucking joke.


12' are sometimes culls or drops, sounds like what you got anyway. Number one and number one select is usually milled into 16' and 20' lengths. It also helps to keep an eye on the end grain. If the board is cut from the center of the tree, it will almost certainly twist as it dries.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Wouldn't you play hell with insurance for your house with a fire pit


I did check. I would have paid hell for a diving board or a slide though.


----------



## 420God (Jun 29, 2022)

I love/hate it when I post my deck builds on Facebook and I get a bunch of people asking if I could do one for them. Like okay but I charge almost as much as the cost of materials, then they get pissy asking why it costs so much when I can do it so fast. They don't understand they're not only paying for my time but also experience and tools. Sorry but I'm not gonna do it for $200 like most think it costs.


----------



## raratt (Jun 29, 2022)

Got the hot water heater to stay lit, I think. I have to blow it out sometimes because it is "explosion proof" and the screen gets clogged in the intake.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 29, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I did check. I would have paid hell for a diving board or a slide though.


Well considering you live out in California I would definitely go with the gas to stay away from any Ash flying


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 29, 2022)

420God said:


> I love/hate it when I post my deck builds on Facebook and I get a bunch of people asking if I could do one for them. Like okay but I charge almost as much as the cost of materials, then they get pissy asking why it costs so much when I can do it so fast. They don't understand they're not only paying for my time but also experience and tools. Sorry but I'm not gonna do it for $200 like most think it costs.


I worked at a machine/specialty shop & had a co-worker ask me why I rebuilt a hydraulic pump & charged an hour when I only worked on it for 1/2 an hour. I told him "because I've done a hundreds of these and I'm faster & better at it than most".


----------



## 420God (Jun 29, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I worked at a machine/specialty shop & had a co-worker ask me why I rebuilt a hydraulic pump & charged an hour when I only worked on it for 1/2 an hour. I told him "because I've done a hundreds of these and I'm faster & better at it than most".


My own sister hired a "professional" to do her deck thinking the quality would be better than mine. It sat with just the framing done for 3 months and when she finally came begging for me to finish it I ended up rebuilding what the previous guy did because it wasn't code. I still cut her a deal being family but a lesson was learned. 
This was the deck. 12ft x 56ft.


I even added a fancy privacy fence on one end which wasn't part of the original plan.


----------



## Bareback (Jun 29, 2022)

420God said:


> I love/hate it when I post my deck builds on Facebook and I get a bunch of people asking if I could do one for them. Like okay but I charge almost as much as the cost of materials, then they get pissy asking why it costs so much when I can do it so fast. They don't understand they're not only paying for my time but also experience and tools. Sorry but I'm not gonna do it for $200 like most think it costs.


I rebuilt a deck for a guy last spring and it cost him around 9,000.00, later I found out that his next closest bid was over 20,000.00 and one bid for 35,000.00 . So you do you and if folks don’t like it…. don’t lose no sleep over it .


----------



## 420God (Jun 29, 2022)

Bareback said:


> I rebuilt a deck for a guy last spring and it cost him around 9,000.00, later I found out that his next closest bid was over 20,000.00 and one bid for 35,000.00 . So you do you and if folks don’t like it…. don’t lose no sleep over it .


Those prices are why I've considered doing it as a side job but when lumber spiked and people still wanted it done cheap I decided I'll keep doing it when I feel like it. I've done at least one deck a summer since I was 16 and I'm 41 now, I'm no professional but I have plenty of experience.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 29, 2022)

I only know how to ski.......


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 29, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> 12' are sometimes culls or drops, sounds like what you got anyway. Number one and number one select is usually milled into 16' and 20' lengths. It also helps to keep an eye on the end grain. If the board is cut from the center of the tree, it will almost certainly twist as it dries.


For sure. When i hand pick my sticks i look for if the center is in that stick and i throw that one to the side if it’s got it. Will 100% = a twister.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 29, 2022)

Bareback said:


> I rebuilt a deck for a guy last spring and it cost him around 9,000.00, later I found out that his next closest bid was over 20,000.00 and one bid for 35,000.00 . So you do you and if folks don’t like it…. don’t lose no sleep over it .


I got a 1300ish sqft deck coming up lol.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 29, 2022)

Wood fucking sucks. So glad i didn’t get into the nail banger side. We do allot of killer shit too. I’d say that for sure we build more of any building then they do. We are UBC btw.
I’ve never picked up a metal stud or stick of track and seen it fucked up lol. I’ve framed residential with metal too but i’d never frame my own house with the crap though but I fucking hate wood


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 29, 2022)

@raratt i’ll be done with my finish nailers soon if you need em. Just finishing up the pantry shelves right now

They’re paint grade don’t laugh


----------



## xtsho (Jun 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Got out on the boats for a few hours.
> View attachment 5154796
> Perfect glass with lots of pollen on top. Saw two loons a bunch of fish and a few turtles......and horse flies  One spot more than the rest. We where paddling fast and hard trying to get out of there
> View attachment 5154797
> This is the entrance to a water trail. It gets to only about 5' wide so paddling is tough and you need a short boat. Fun place to see wildlife though because it's all swampy marsh. All the spider webs where still covered in dew........like strings of pearl's. One year I had a huge snapping turtle right under me. But that's also where we got bombarded with horse flies. So no pics of in the trail sorry. Great morning


How deep is that lake? That glass is prime for wakeboarding.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 29, 2022)

xtsho said:


> How deep is that lake? That glass is prime for wakeboarding.


Only about 20' but no gas on there.


----------



## raratt (Jun 29, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> @raratt i’ll be done with my finish nailers soon if you need em. Just finishing up the pantry shelves right now
> View attachment 5156397
> They’re paint grade don’t laugh


The cabinet installer is bringing his today so I don't think I will need it. Thanks though


----------



## xtsho (Jun 29, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Only about 20' but no gas on there.


That's plenty. Only need 12'. Probably no way to get a boat in though. Sure would be nice to hit that in the morning while it's glass. But it's better that they don't allow power boats on places like that. It reminds me of many lakes I've hiked into just to get away from the noise and enjoy the scenery.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jun 29, 2022)

xtsho said:


> That's plenty. Only need 12'. Probably no way to get a boat in though. Sure would be nice to hit that in the morning while it's glass. But it's better that they don't allow power boats on places like that. It reminds me of many lakes I've hiked into just to get away from the noise and enjoy the scenery.


It's got a ramp. And used to be a very happening place. But the rangers have a house there so never gonna happen. LOL I used to really be into standup jetskis and to ride water like that was always amazing.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 29, 2022)

420God said:


> I love/hate it when I post my deck builds on Facebook and I get a bunch of people asking if I could do one for them. Like okay but I charge almost as much as the cost of materials, then they get pissy asking why it costs so much when I can do it so fast. They don't understand they're not only paying for my time but also experience and tools. Sorry but I'm not gonna do it for $200 like most think it costs.


That was the "rule" I grew up with....whatever the materials cost is what the labor will cost also. So if roof shingles cost 2k, the completed roof job will be 4k...at least


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 29, 2022)

Ok who's got strong hands


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok who's got strong handsView attachment 5156472


I spent countless hours making those. I made a shirt out of them, only took a couple of years working on it nearly everyday. I wrapped wire around an old arrow shaft to make the coils.


----------



## Carnitastaco (Jun 29, 2022)

I worked on spreading the toes on my left foot. I can spread the ones on my right foot like fingers. I'm right foot dominant, but I don't get why I can't spread the left foot toes. Makes no sense.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 29, 2022)

Shed build is coming along well. It's nice to have an extra hand around. Also scored a couple of sheets of siding 50% off at the home depot because they had some minor damage. I cant wait to fill this thing full of crap!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 29, 2022)

Blue Wizard said:


> I spent countless hours making those. I made a shirt out of them, only took a couple of years working on it nearly everyday. I wrapped wire around an old arrow shaft to make the coils.


----------



## 420God (Jun 29, 2022)

And done! Took less than 3 days to build. Now if the weather would warm back up. Been in the low 70s the last week.


----------



## lokie (Jun 29, 2022)

Carnitastaco said:


> I worked on spreading the toes on my left foot. I can spread the ones on my right foot like fingers. I'm right foot dominant, but I don't get why I can't spread the left foot toes. Makes no sense.


Are you a sportsman?


----------



## Carnitastaco (Jun 29, 2022)

420God said:


> And done! Took less than 3 days to build. Now if the weather would warm back up. Been in the low 70s the last week.
> View attachment 5156588
> View attachment 5156589


You can play hockey on that later.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 29, 2022)

Blue Wizard said:


> I spent countless hours making those. I made a shirt out of them, only took a couple of years working on it nearly everyday. I wrapped wire around an old arrow shaft to make the coils.


What did you make King's armor?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What did you make King's armor?


A chainmail shirt and a coif. I don't know what happened to the coif but I still have the shirt. I keep it in a steel ammo box to protect it and not get oil everywhere.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 29, 2022)

Blue Wizard said:


> A chainmail shirt and a coif. I don't know what happened to the coif but I still have the shirt. I keep it in a steel ammo box to protect it and not get oil everywhere.


Lol I got that but what kinda of chain mail 4 into 1 or 8 into 2 like this or something like this


----------



## manfredo (Jun 29, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> View attachment 5156557View attachment 5156558View attachment 5156559
> Shed build is coming along well. It's nice to have an extra hand around. Also scored a couple of sheets of siding 50% off at the home depot because they had some minor damage. I cant wait to fill this thing full of crap!


Hell the way things are going you can sell rent it out as an efficiency apartment for $2500 a month!!

Beautiful job!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 29, 2022)

Tiny house living my wife watches it all the time and the money is crazy lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Tiny house living my wife watches it all the time and the money is crazy lol


Tiny houses are easy to clean . I hit San Diego at a baddddd time. Rentals are waiting list and because of that, this past week rentals have just increased anothe $40O. Get this, to buy a house has decreased here 1%, oh what great news!! This because of increase in interest for mortgage so people aren’t buying anymore so what do they need to do… rent and rentals are insane so I am leaving , I am not paying $3,300 for a one bedroom 550 square foot apartment in an upscale snob neighborhood. . Oh well . The homeless problem here is so bad. It’s just so sad. I still have other job offer opening and will leave Cali. This is insanity!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 29, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Tiny houses are easy to clean . I hit San Diego at a baddddd time. Rentals are waiting list and because of that, this past week rentals have just increased anothe $40O. Get this, to buy a house has decreased here 1%, oh what great news!! This because of increase in interest for mortgage so people aren’t buying anymore so what do they need to do… rent and rentals are insane so I am leaving , I am not paying $3,300 for a one bedroom 550 square foot apartment in an upscale snob neighborhood. . Oh well . The homeless problem here is so bad. It’s just so sad. I still have other job offer opening and will leave Cali. This is insanity!!


So sorry to here that it sounded like you had found your spot


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So sorry to here that it sounded like you had found your spot


That’s ok. Not yet. I am going to keep trying. I have big dreams.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 29, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s ok. Not yet. I am going to keep trying. I have big dreams.


The only way to do it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 29, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s ok. Not yet. I am going to keep trying. I have big dreams.


Sometime the Journey can be funnier than the destiny the very best luck to you with all of your endeavor


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 29, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sometime the Journey can be funnier than the destiny the very best luck to you with all of your endeavor


Thanks. Totally. This next month is gonna be so fun. Gonna wrap up Cali in a big way and do an insanely fun cross country drive stopping at my favorite epic spots and take my time to land in a small mountain town at elevation 3,333 to reinvent myself.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 29, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks. Totally. This next month is gonna be so fun. Gonna wrap up Cali in a big way and do an insanely fun cross country drive stopping at my favorite epic spots and take my time to land in a small mountain town at elevation 3,333 to reinvent myself.


Sounds like a awesome plan


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 29, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Tiny houses are easy to clean . I hit San Diego at a baddddd time. Rentals are waiting list and because of that, this past week rentals have just increased anothe $40O. Get this, to buy a house has decreased here 1%, oh what great news!! This because of increase in interest for mortgage so people aren’t buying anymore so what do they need to do… rent and rentals are insane so I am leaving , I am not paying $3,300 for a one bedroom 550 square foot apartment in an upscale snob neighborhood. . Oh well . The homeless problem here is so bad. It’s just so sad. I still have other job offer opening and will leave Cali. This is insanity!!


Welcome to California!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 29, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks. Totally. This next month is gonna be so fun. Gonna wrap up Cali in a big way and do an insanely fun cross country drive stopping at my favorite epic spots and take my time to land in a small mountain town at elevation 3,333 to reinvent myself.


Well if Journey take you through the four corners area check out the anastasi Indians sites and I doubt that I spelled it right


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 30, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well if Journey take you through the four corners area check out the anastasi Indians sites and I doubt that I spelled it right


Anasazi - you were very close so we'll award you 2 points for effort.
(I had to google lol)


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 30, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Anasazi - you were very close so we'll award you 2 points for effort.
> (I had to google lol)


Damit I always forget about that lol


----------



## manfredo (Jun 30, 2022)

I slept in after being awaken at 4:20 by a screaming fox, that carried on for a good 5 minutes. Freaky!!

I'm thinking of some lawn cutting here today, before the heat gets here.

The weekend is almost here....I might be helping friends move it looks like. Oh well. 

Been using my Tens unit every night lately on my back, and broke out my support belt for daytime usage....Both help, and using double Salonpas patches on my shoulder.


----------



## raratt (Jun 30, 2022)

Cabinets are in, other than the pantry unit. My goal for today is to get the sink put back in. I have to modify the stringers on the sink cabinet so it will fit. I'll get a new sink when we get the countertops. I have to get some adapters for the water lines to get them hooked up. I bought some slider things for the fridge that will hopefully work, it doesn't have any wheels under it and it is really heavy.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 30, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I slept in after being awaken at 4:20 by a screaming fox, that carried on for a good 5 minutes. Freaky!!
> 
> I'm thinking of some lawn cutting here today, before the heat gets here.
> 
> ...


I split some wood yesterday and over did it so much I couldn't even have a fire last night lol


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 30, 2022)

I think I could have gotten a little closer lolThat wood and 3 wheelbarrows of bark taken to the big fire pit out back


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 30, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Lol I got that but what kinda of chain mail 4 into 1 or 8 into 2


I started with King's maille but the rings were a little small to do 8 in 2 so I went with 4 in 1.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 30, 2022)

Blue Wizard said:


> I started with King's maille but the rings were a little small to do 8 in 2 so I went with 4 in 1.


Yeah that last picture is Japanese chainmail 48 rings and one little section


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 30, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yeah that last picture is Japanese chainmail 48 rings and one little section


And by the way I'm just an amateur nerd at this but I do love history


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s ok. Not yet. I am going to keep trying. I have big dreams.


Keep on going until you find what you're looking for.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 30, 2022)

manfredo said:


> *I slept in after being awaken at 4:20 by a screaming fox, that carried on for a good 5 minutes*. Freaky!!
> 
> I'm thinking of some lawn cutting here today, before the heat gets here.
> 
> ...


It was obviously asking for a dab!! DO BETTER next time.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 30, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well if Journey take you through the four corners area check out the anastasi Indians sites and I doubt that I spelled it right


Got it! Plan to try to get to Bryce Canyon. Can head o er there after. Thanks for the cool travel tip. I love places like that.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 30, 2022)

Working alone the rest of the week, but at least it cooled off a bit. Isnt the my neighbor's crepe myrtle gorgeous? Drought and heat tolerant I might add.


----------



## raratt (Jun 30, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Got it! Plan to try to get to Bryce Canyon. Can head o er there after. Thanks for the cool travel tip. I love places like that.
> View attachment 5157009


Ouray in Colorado is really cool, driving up out of there reminds me of what I think Switzerland would look like. The pass we went over was above 11K feet.


----------



## raratt (Jun 30, 2022)

Got the sink to fit on the cabinet after cutting the stringers. Spent an hour trying to get the compression sleeve on the hose for the dishwasher. I'd like to get the sink operational tonight, but I'm not sure I have enough left in my tank.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 30, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Working alone the rest of the week, but at least it cooled off a bit. Isnt the my neighbor's crepe myrtle gorgeous? Drought and heat tolerant I might add.View attachment 5157015


Nice!
I just got done arguing about politics in real life with a dude thats on here, family friend, for about 2 hrs. Not going to throw him under the bus.
Damn near lost my voice. Prob didn’t even make a dent. The crazy crazy shit he was spewing. Lol. Smart dude about growing but not about regular every day issues.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 30, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> @Justin-case
> I was at the home depot here the other day looking at where 3/4” sheets of hardwood ply should be. Maple. I said out loud fuck! There wasn’t anything there meaning i have to go to chico. The old retard next to me said “yeah we should get rid of this guy”
> I said who? Biden? The guy said its all fucked up now. I said lumber shot way the fuck up under trump. Couldn’t even get windows back then i’m building a house. He said i don’t remember that. I said of course you don’t. Fucking lame.
> 
> I just reported my post btw. I’ll bring it to politics because i know this post hurt someones feelers here.  sorry


I know it now. I didn't realize they were so sensitive either. I guess they need their safe space though. Best to post politics if you want to express any actual opinions, or even a good joke.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 30, 2022)

Waiting for primer to dry so i can sand and fill before painting the emerald urethane bored af.
Backsplash tiles are supposed to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 30, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Waiting for primer to dry so i can sand and fill before painting the emerald urethane bored af.
> Backsplash tiles are supposed to arrive tomorrow.
> View attachment 5157069View attachment 5157070


Nice, that's what I shot those last cabinets with. I hadn't used it before, but had high expectations at $77 a gallon. I was pretty impressed.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 30, 2022)

This version of the mantel came out the bomb! Still need to put on the clear. Long story but i built new ones


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 30, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Nice, that's what I shot those last cabinets with. I hadn't used it before, but had high expectations at $77 a gallon. I was pretty impressed.


What spray tip and or rig?
My painter buddy shot my cabinets with his pimp ass hplv setup. I’ve shot everything else with a fflp tip on my cheap ass rig when spraying the emerald urethane which is all the trim


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 30, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> What spray tip and or rig?
> My painter buddy shot my cabinets with his pimp ass hplv setup. I’ve shot everything else with a fflp tip on my cheap ass rig


Fine finish 412 green tip with a graco 390.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 30, 2022)

Like glass bro. Usually i would brush it but this worked great.
Any touch ups with a brush you can hardly tell


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 30, 2022)

Rac 310 tip here. Works great except when jamming. Can def get you in trouble on the inside corners


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 30, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Like glass bro. Usually i would brush it but this worked great.
> Any touch ups with a brush you can hardly tell
> View attachment 5157074


Looks great. Why do you call your rig cheap? I thought I saw a high boy graco?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 30, 2022)

Fire in the bowl


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 30, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Rac 310 tip here. Works great except when jamming. Can def get you in trouble on the inside corners


The fine finish tips are little more forgiving. They leave a soft feathered edge on the spray pattern. If that makes sense.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 30, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Looks great. Why do you call your rig cheap? I thought I saw a high boy graco?


I had a bad ass rig before the fire. This works don’t get me wrong. Can’t rebuild it. Can’t really control shit except with one knob. It works though


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 30, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> The fine finish tips are little more forgiving. They leave a very soft feathered edge on the spray pattern. If that makes sense.


Yeah my 310 tip is not the most ideal when spraying jambs lemme tell you. Works great for a 6” pattern doing flat work though. I had a few runs. Gotta wait like 2 days with that emerald urethene but you can sand it. Wet sand works great. It does sand before spraying again but you really need to spray it all again or you see it


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 30, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah my 310 tip is not the most ideal when spraying jambs lemme tell you. Works great for a 6” pattern doing flat work though. I had a few runs. Gotta wait like 2 days with that emerald urethene but you can sand it. Wet sand works great. It does sand before spraying again but you really need to spray it all again or you see it


Good to know. I noticed it dried quickly to the touch but tended to gum up sand paper on my orbital.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 30, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Good to know. I noticed it dried quickly to the touch but tended to gum up sand paper on my orbital.


Omg. Yeah been there. Wait a couple days, spray some water while sanding with 220 on a block of wood. It sands smooth but you’ll need to hit it again


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 30, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Good to know. I noticed it dried quickly to the touch but tended to gum up sand paper on my orbital.


I could already be sanding the primer if i could score some more of SW 

That shit is the bomb but cohasset had none.
High build dries pretty fast. It the bomb


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 30, 2022)

Worked, and rolled the hose.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 30, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Fire in the bowl View attachment 5157077


----------



## raratt (Jul 1, 2022)

Got the faucet attached to the sink last night, that's all the gas I had left in my tank. I'll get it and the dishwasher hooked up this morning. Hopefully the garbage disposal will match up to the drain ok, I really don't want to have to redo the drain pipes. Need to cut a temporary countertop next to the sink so I have a place to dry pots and pans also. I have someone supposed to come pick up the old cabinets this afternoon, hopefully they will so I don't have to make a dump run. 
Once I get the kitchen situated I need to repair the dryer, I'm hoping it is just the tub rollers that I ordered. 
I need to tie up my plants, they are getting a little top heavy for some reason.
I could use another one of me for about a week.


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 1, 2022)

raratt said:


> Got the faucet attached to the sink last night, that's all the gas I had left in my tank. I'll get it and the dishwasher hooked up this morning. Hopefully the garbage disposal will match up to the drain ok, I really don't want to have to redo the drain pipes. Need to cut a temporary countertop next to the sink so I have a place to dry pots and pans also. I have someone supposed to come pick up the old cabinets this afternoon, hopefully they will so I don't have to make a dump run.
> Once I get the kitchen situated I need to repair the dryer, I'm hoping it is just the tub rollers that I ordered.
> I need to tie up my plants, they are getting a little top heavy for some reason.
> I could use another one of me for about a week.


My father is a retired union plumber. So naturally I think I can do anything. Feel free to post some pics if you have any concerns about your dish washer hook ups.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 1, 2022)

Carnitastaco said:


> I worked on spreading the toes on my left foot. I can spread the ones on my right foot like fingers. I'm right foot dominant, but I don't get why I can't spread the left foot toes. Makes no sense.


I was experiencing horrible foot pain and cramping a few years ago. I purchased an expensive medical grade foot massager that gave little relief. Then I ran across this inexpensive item, Yoga Toes - 








Took several months of use to be able to separate my toes at will. I had no idea that humans were supposed to be able to spread their toes, one of my top purchases ever...


----------



## raratt (Jul 1, 2022)

I HAVE A SINK AND DISHWSHER!!!!! 
Washing silverware in the bathroom sink sucks. I can use some of the old countertop to get by until we get the new installed.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 1, 2022)

raratt said:


> Got the faucet attached to the sink last night, that's all the gas I had left in my tank. I'll get it and the dishwasher hooked up this morning. Hopefully the garbage disposal will match up to the drain ok, I really don't want to have to redo the drain pipes. Need to cut a temporary countertop next to the sink so I have a place to dry pots and pans also. I have someone supposed to come pick up the old cabinets this afternoon, hopefully they will so I don't have to make a dump run.
> Once I get the kitchen situated I need to repair the dryer, I'm hoping it is just the tub rollers that I ordered.
> I need to tie up my plants, they are getting a little top heavy for some reason.
> I could use another one of me for about a week.


Speaking of need to tie plants up, I use that lightweight velcro plant tape to bring up branches. I love the shit.


----------



## raratt (Jul 1, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Speaking of need to tie plants up, I use that lightweight velcro plant tape to bring up branches. I love the shit.


I'm about to run out of it, use it all the time.


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 1, 2022)

Knocked out the shingles this morning. Still need to button up the gable ends and build a door. I'm going to do a sliding door, barn style.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 1, 2022)

Got banned from Facebook, and apparently the political meme thread here.


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 1, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Got banned from Facebook, and apparently the political meme thread here.


Cancel culture is real.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 1, 2022)

Apparently insulting America and Hillary Clinton was a bridge to far.(here) Facebook was admittedly justified, that post definitely was against the rules but I stand but what I said there


----------



## Carnitastaco (Jul 1, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> I was experiencing horrible foot pain and cramping a few years ago. I purchased an expensive medical grade foot massager that gave little relief. Then I ran across this inexpensive item, Yoga Toes -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's no reason for me wanting to spread my toes. Just odd that only the right foot does it. I'll look at my left foot and concentrate like Luke Skywalker trying to lift that aircraft out of the swamp.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 2, 2022)

Carnitastaco said:


> There's no reason for me wanting to spread my toes. Just odd that only the right foot does it. I'll look at my left foot and concentrate like Luke Skywalker trying to lift that aircraft out of the swamp.


----------



## raratt (Jul 2, 2022)

Got all the pots and pans plus the utensils out of the storage bins on the floor and into the cabinets yesterday afternoon.


----------



## raratt (Jul 2, 2022)

I did a couple things today, made pancakes and sausage for breakfast, put all the wrenches back into the tool box, washed some pans. Took a 2 and a half hour nap after breakfast, I needed that. Bacon cheeseburgers for dinner.


----------



## lokie (Jul 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> I did a couple things today, made pancakes and sausage for breakfast, put all the wrenches back into the tool box, washed some pans. Took a 2 and a half hour nap after breakfast, I needed that. Bacon cheeseburgers for dinner.


What kind of pancakes/waffles do you make that require wrenches?








Did you find a need for a screwdriver as well?


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 2, 2022)

Put down some floors in my moms attic(she’s turning it into a loft and doing the rest of the place as “open concept” got a 70pint dehumidifier and 8000btu window ac out of it though since she just had central air installed. Which was kind of a lifesaver since my dehumidifier and exhaust were not handling 75 gallons of soil in an 8x4 at early mid flower very well(southern us summers are a bitch for humidity shit stays 80-90% outside)watered the flower tent, sprayed for spider mites in the flower tent(dr zymes) literally the first time I’ve had them now I’m just waiting for post spray/watering humidity to drop so I can close my passive intakes, dust the carpet with diatomaceous earth and vacuum an hour or so later.

I seem to have turned my fun hobby into a full time job


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 2, 2022)

Also a bunch of calisthenics, I do 5 pull-ups(or cannonball pull-ups) 25 push-ups and 50 body weight squats every time I get mad. I’m at 50, 250 and 500 today


----------



## 420God (Jul 2, 2022)

Put a new seat cover on my girlfriend's grandpa's 4 wheeler. It's a 40 year old Honda fourtrax that needed it badly. Also had to fix my brush hog because I hit a rock the size of a basketball and sent the blades through the deck.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 3, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Also a bunch of calisthenics, I do 5 pull-ups(or cannonball pull-ups) 25 push-ups and 50 body weight squats every time I get mad. I’m at 50, 250 and 500 today


Woke up very sore, need better anger management strategy, might start picking fights instead (jk/maybe)


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 3, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Working alone the rest of the week, but at least it cooled off a bit. Isnt the my neighbor's crepe myrtle gorgeous? Drought and heat tolerant I might add.View attachment 5157015


Got 3 crepe myrtles that we're going to be removing in the next few weeks. Pretty, but messy. Mamashark wants them gone.... OK! Whatever makes you happy 

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 3, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Got 3 crepe myrtles that we're going to be removing in the next few weeks. Pretty, but messy. Mamashark wants them gone.... OK! Whatever makes you happy
> 
> SH420


Happy wife happy life lol


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 3, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Got 3 crepe myrtles that we're going to be removing in the next few weeks. Pretty, but messy. Mamashark wants them gone.... OK! Whatever makes you happy
> 
> SH420


Yeah, I noticed they drop debris throughout the warm season. If mama ain't happy, nobody is happy.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Happy wife happy life lol


I don't know who's life is happy though. I'm pissed off and miserable the entire time I'm working on her "should be easy" projects and then cut up and sore the next few days... yeah happy life my ass.
Lol 

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 3, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> I don't know who's life is happy though. I'm pissed off and miserable the entire time I'm working on her "should be easy" projects and then cut up and sore the next few days... yeah happy life my ass.
> Lol
> 
> SH420


Smoke break is called for ASP


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 3, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Yeah, I noticed they drop debris throughout the warm season. If mama ain't happy, nobody is happy.


The roots attacked some pipes. My black water runs right under 2 crepe myrtles. So that is part of the decision. The one in the backyard... no pipes, just messy. So it goes too. 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 3, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Smoke break is called for ASP


No kidding. Yesterday was mixing cement for pavers. I'm not sure if I'm happy with them or not. 
My body hurts.  

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 3, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> I don't know who's life is happy though. I'm pissed off and miserable the entire time I'm working on her "should be easy" projects and then cut up and sore the next few days... yeah happy life my ass.
> Lol
> 
> SH420


Okay okay all good valid points


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 3, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> No kidding. Yesterday was mixing cement for pavers. I'm not sure if I'm happy with them or not.
> My body hurts.
> 
> SH420


Had to replace a mailbox that FedEx hit T-Rex syndrome going on here too


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 3, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> No kidding. Yesterday was mixing cement for pavers. I'm not sure if I'm happy with them or not.
> My body hurts.
> 
> SH420


What weren't you happy with?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 3, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> What weren't you happy with?


The pavers are fine came out ok. Mamashark bought one of those plastic molds and I didn't account for a 1/4" lip the mold has. So... not level. Once they cure I need to reset them. The mold would stick a little so some look warped. 

SH420


----------



## 420God (Jul 3, 2022)

Setting up for tonight's fireworks show. Me and a couple firefighters have been putting one on for the last couple years for the village.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Jul 3, 2022)

Got both the garage and house roof done. Took the slate off and had to resheet the whole thing. Getting siding done in two weeks everybody in town isn’t happy about it but hey gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 3, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Speaking of need to tie plants up, I use that lightweight velcro plant tape to bring up branches. I love the shit.


I had bad luck with those, I like the twist ties


----------



## Hiphophippo (Jul 3, 2022)

Here are some older pictures to show what it looked like before it was changed these are pre tornado pictures as there’s no major damage to the house and roof. We would’ve loved to have kept it slate but there was so much damage after the tornado last year we had to change it. We are doing the siding in a fire brick red with white trim and windows and going to rewrap the porch beams and lower the top boards and redo the porch ceiling in a tongue and grooved pine. Also you’ll notice those trees are gone another thing taken out by the last years tornado


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 3, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> Got both the garage and house roof done. Took the slate off and had to resheet the whole thing. Getting siding done in two weeks everybody in town isn’t happy about it but hey gotta do what you gotta do. View attachment 5158103View attachment 5158104View attachment 5158105View attachment 5158106View attachment 5158107


That's cool... I've never seen a hydraulic dumpster before. Nice house, very idyllic.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 3, 2022)

That lift box is about the slickest thing ever!! I have never ever seen anything like that around here. I know a few laborers who would LOVE that!!


----------



## Hiphophippo (Jul 3, 2022)

Yeah the contractor said it’s like having ten guys on the ground I can only imagine how expensive it is. I drove my boy around in it and had him use the controls to dump it he loved it was sad to see it go


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 3, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> Got both the garage and house roof done. Took the slate off and had to resheet the whole thing. Getting siding done in two weeks everybody in town isn’t happy about it but hey gotta do what you gotta do. View attachment 5158103View attachment 5158104View attachment 5158105View attachment 5158106View attachment 5158107


Does that old slate have value or no?


----------



## Bareback (Jul 3, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> No kidding. Yesterday was mixing cement for pavers. I'm not sure if I'm happy with them or not.
> My body hurts.
> 
> SH420


I’ve used a few different molds on concrete and found that pan cooking spray is a great release agent.
Also the crate myrtles here will put off suckers from the roots, so they are a real bitch to remove, once they are established.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Jul 3, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Does that old slate have value or no?


Some does this did not it was just old green dog eared slate very common I guess. They only buy the rare stuff and rare colored kinds


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 3, 2022)

Been very busy with State Troopers today . Some party crasher who showed up at my place last night ( a real f'ing beauty ) is missing . He never got home. I told the authorities that I have no idea what happened to the misfit . Told them he was so 
f'd-up he probably drowned in lake.


----------



## raratt (Jul 3, 2022)

Got the dryer taken apart, the parts I ordered was not what was broken. I have never been good at rolling dice, I guess I ought to take my own advice and do a little troubleshooting before ordering stuff.


----------



## 420God (Jul 3, 2022)

Just got all the fireworks to where we'll be lighting them. 450 mortars and 60 something cakes.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 3, 2022)

First round of golf in 3.5 years. Kept it in the 90’s. Bogey golf.
An Embarrassing round but thats ok. I’ll be back.


----------



## lokie (Jul 3, 2022)

420God said:


> Just got all the fireworks to where we'll be lighting them. 450 mortars and 60 something cakes.
> View attachment 5158282


A nice display to be sure.

Is there any coordination or theme? 

Or is just hold my beer style?


----------



## Bareback (Jul 3, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> Some does this did not it was just old green dog eared slate very common I guess. They only buy the rare stuff and rare colored kinds


Sorry to hear about the damage to your house. It looks like a scene from a Norman Rockwell painting. Is it a pre or post WWll construction and is it a sears & roebuck mail order kit? I’ve worked on three of those mail order houses but not one similar to yours ( if in fact yours is ) , and I have a friend who has all the designs and patterns for the ornaments.
Anyway I’m you survived the tornado, I guess you folks don’t get as many up there as we do in the Deep South. I’ve seen far too many and hope I never see another.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 3, 2022)

lokie said:


> ...any coordination or theme?


----------



## 420God (Jul 3, 2022)

lokie said:


> A nice display to be sure.
> 
> Is there any coordination or theme?
> 
> Or is just hold my beer style?


We have a system down so no one gets hurt. We've had misfires in the past and learned lol.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 3, 2022)

420God said:


> Just got all the fireworks to where we'll be lighting them. 450 mortars and 60 something cakes.
> View attachment 5158282


Damn. That's impressive. We use to go to the reservation and get boxes of stuff. The whole family would pitch in. Never had that many though. That must have cost a few thousand easy.

Those are cool tubes you built. Freakin sweet man.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Jul 3, 2022)

Bareback said:


> Sorry to hear about the damage to your house. It looks like a scene from a Norman Rockwell painting. Is it a pre or post WWll construction and is it a sears & roebuck mail order kit? I’ve worked on three of those mail order houses but not one similar to yours ( if in fact yours is ) , and I have a friend who has all the designs and patterns for the ornaments.
> Anyway I’m you survived the tornado, I guess you folks don’t get as many up there as we do in the Deep South. I’ve seen far too many and hope I never see another.


It was the first tornado in the area in 70 years. The house was in the funnel but yeah definitely not as many as the south and west do. But anyway no the house was built in 1908 has a ton of original stained glass and pocket doors for every room and free gas as well as recently hooked up to city water even though I’m like 15 miles from town. The house was originally the home of a government official that was gifted the local 800 acres after the civil war. He had the house built in 1908 for his kids and farmed the area and parceled off the land. The house has only had three owners including myself and no children till me lol. I’m getting a natural gas generac hooked up next spring.


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 3, 2022)

Nothing says patriotism more than blowing off a few thousand dollars of Chinese fireworks.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 3, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> It was the first tornado in the area in 70 years. The house was in the funnel but yeah definitely not as many as the south and west do. But anyway no the house was built in 1908 has a ton of original stained glass and pocket doors for every room and free gas as well as recently hooked up to city water even though I’m like 15 miles from town. The house was originally the home of a government official that was gifted the local 800 acres after the civil war. He had the house built in 1908 for his kids and farmed the area and parceled off the land. The house has only had three owners including myself and no children till me lol. I’m getting a natural gas generac hooked up next spring.


Cool thanks for sharing.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 4, 2022)

raratt said:


> Got the dryer taken apart, the parts I ordered was not what was broken. I have never been good at rolling dice, I guess I ought to take my own advice and do a little troubleshooting before ordering stuff.


I'm a lucky guy , my wife fixes all that shit !


----------



## doublejj (Jul 5, 2022)

Authorities suspect fireworks started this fire in NorCal. I'm not sure exactly where you are at @Grandpapy are you alright?....
*'Dangerous rate': Electra Fire in Amador County triples in size overnight*











'Dangerous rate': NorCal wildfire triples in size overnight


The Electra Fire in Amador County exploded to nearly 1,000 acres in a matter of hours on...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 5, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Authorities suspect fireworks started this fire in NorCal. I'm not sure exactly where you are at @Grandpapy are you alright?....
> *'Dangerous rate': Electra Fire in Amador County triples in size overnight*
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks jj, power has been off since around 6pm, right now the fire is about 5miles away, expecting evac orders soon if they don't get a handle on it.
PG&E just called and said power should be restored thur. 11pm. they don't see it getting better.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 5, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Thanks jj, power has been off since around 6pm, right now the fire is about 5miles away, expecting evac orders soon if they don't get a handle on it.
> PG&E just called and said power should be restored thur. 11pm. they don't see it getting better.


Please stay safe.....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 5, 2022)

*Electra Fire updates: Evacuations expand as flames threaten 'critical power infrastructure' in California*








Electra Fire updates: Firefighters begin to get control of blaze


Approximately 100 people holed up in a PG&E facility until first responders were able...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2022)

420God said:


> Just got all the fireworks to where we'll be lighting them. 450 mortars and 60 something cakes.
> View attachment 5158282


Exactly what my neighbors use.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 5, 2022)

Started refinishing some mid-century outdoor metal chairs , stopped to see my sweetheart and built a " pigpen " and filled it with yellow petunias . 
Retirement is cool ! My kind of job .


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 5, 2022)

Framed and sided gable ends on the new shed today. Starting to think about some trim. Also saw this lord of the rings hot rod at the home depot. I think it was a 32' Plymouth.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 5, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> View attachment 5159101View attachment 5159103
> Framed and sided gable ends on the new shed today. Starting to think about some trim. Also saw this lord of the rings hot rod at the home depot. I think it was a 32' Plymouth.



'32 Plymouth, good eye, missing or couldn't find the mirrors? They were amazing.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 6, 2022)

So far today , I've been laying here in the dark doing my nightly routine in order to go to sleep...........get so high that I go over the rainbow . My wife and I refer to these monster hits, which facilitate our slumber, as " Death Blows " .........so here I am , wanting to get really fucked-up , stuffing weed in the bubbler inlet tube ......no bowl !
I'm getting there......the Holyland !


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 6, 2022)

Now that the new shed is mostly built. I was able to clear out all of the clutter from my shop, which is great. I cant stand to work in messy areas, and I need to get back in the shop today to start another cabinet for the grass valley job. It will be a china/liquor cabinet for the dining area.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2022)

Flex seal as a floor liner is a terrible idea! Don’t do it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Flex seal as a floor liner is a terrible idea! Don’t do it.
> 
> View attachment 5159262


Epoxy


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Flex seal as a floor liner is a terrible idea! Don’t do it.
> 
> View attachment 5159262


Wait, Phil lied to you?
But. . . Canada?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Epoxy


Have you seen the price of Epoxy? I don't have @Paul Drake cheese.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Have you seen the price of Epoxy? I don't have @Paul Drake cheese.











Table Top Epoxy


TableTop epoxy resin is a pourable, self-leveling two-part crystal clear resin system that protects and preserves table tops, bar tops, and counters. It cures blush-free to a clear, glassy, 100% wa…




www.totalboat.com


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 6, 2022)

Or put a roll of pond liner in there


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2022)

Got the last cabinet unboxed yesterday and the fridge moved to it's final location. It's a tall pantry cabinet that goes next to the fridge. Unfortunately it won't clear the light switches at the end of the wall, I told the designer where the switch was, but I guess he got the measurements wrong. SO I ordered a double light switch with dimmers that only takes up a single gang box. I still might need to move the box over but I'll make it fit somehow.
Found one of the new water valves I put in under the sink has a drip, it's as tight as I can make it so I need to figure out what to do with it.
Parts for the dryer shipped today.
If anyone wants some peaches stop by.
I need a vacation.
Mornin.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Table Top Epoxy
> 
> 
> TableTop epoxy resin is a pourable, self-leveling two-part crystal clear resin system that protects and preserves table tops, bar tops, and counters. It cures blush-free to a clear, glassy, 100% wa…
> ...


Too rich for my blood. I'll shoplift something cheaper.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Too rich for my blood. I'll shoplift something cheaper.


How much do you think you need? You're not pouring it deep. 

That's just a place I've gotten it from. I'm sure you can find cheaper on Amazon.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> How much do you think you need? You're not pouring it deep.
> 
> That's just a place I've gotten it from. I'm sure you can find cheaper on Amazon.


My floor isn't level, it pools in two spots, I figure I would need close to two gallons. That's four liters of flex seal on the floor and it was rolled, not poured.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> My floor isn't level, it pools in two spots, I figure I would need close to two gallons. That's four liters of flex seal on the floor and it was rolled, not poured.


2 gal sounds like way too much. But you know what you have.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> 2 gal sounds like way too much. But you know what you have.


I used to use a single waterbed liner.
They're cheap & work well.


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> My floor isn't level, it pools in two spots, I figure I would need close to two gallons. That's four liters of flex seal on the floor and it was rolled, not poured.


I would think the surface would need to be a little rough, IE "have some tooth" for the flex seal to adhere to it. If it was poured in it would probably self level and get rid of the low spots. That's my 2 cents, or $20 Canadian.


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 6, 2022)

raratt said:


> Got the last cabinet unboxed yesterday and the fridge moved to it's final location. It's a tall pantry cabinet that goes next to the fridge. Unfortunately it won't clear the light switches at the end of the wall, I told the designer where the switch was, but I guess he got the measurements wrong. SO I ordered a double light switch with dimmers that only takes up a single gang box. I still might need to move the box over but I'll make it fit somehow.
> Found one of the new water valves I put in under the sink has a drip, it's as tight as I can make it so I need to figure out what to do with it.
> Parts for the dryer shipped today.
> If anyone wants some peaches stop by.
> ...


Bummer about the cabinet, a stack switch is a great idea. I've replaced a handful of brand new angle stops in the last few years, they're pretty cheaply made. If you used compression fittings clean the pipe with Emory cloth, and try not to over tighten them. About 30# snug, but not too tight. Good luck.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> How much do you think you need? You're not pouring it deep.
> 
> That's just a place I've gotten it from. I'm sure you can find cheaper on Amazon.


Low spot is 3/4". It's 6x3, 1mm of thickness is .44 gallons.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I used to use a single waterbed liner.
> They're cheap & work well.


Waterbed liners are over $100 CAD... and hard to shoplift.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Waterbed liners are over $100 CAD... and hard to shoplift.





https://www.amazon.com/InnoMax-Premium-Stand-Up-Waterbed-Safety/dp/B00AXT5H0Q/ref=sr_1_2?crid=3QMZNA19JCE8D&keywords=single%2Bwaterbed%2Bliner&qid=1657123244&sprefix=single%2Bwaterbed%2Bliner%2Caps%2C746&sr=8-2&th=1


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 6, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> https://www.amazon.com/InnoMax-Premium-Stand-Up-Waterbed-Safety/dp/B00AXT5H0Q/ref=sr_1_2?crid=3QMZNA19JCE8D&keywords=single%2Bwaterbed%2Bliner&qid=1657123244&sprefix=single%2Bwaterbed%2Bliner%2Caps%2C746&sr=8-2&th=1


No Canadian shipping. Same product on amazon.ca is $114. @curious2garden had a great idea, $30 shower curtain, gonna try that next.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No Canadian shipping. Same product on amazon.ca is $114. @curious2garden had a great idea, $30 shower curtain, gonna try that next.


Pond liner?


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Flex seal as a floor liner is a terrible idea! Don’t do it.
> 
> View attachment 5159262


A+ for idea , " thinking out of the box " .


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> No Canadian shipping. Same product on amazon.ca is $114. @curious2garden had a great idea, $30 shower curtain, gonna try that next.


You can get shower pan liner by the foot at most any hardware store. Fold the corners and it will never leak again.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 6, 2022)

Today I refurbished the pathways around my home where grass doesn't do well in shade. Prior to the yard work ( about 1:30 a.m.) , I demonstrated the combustbility of a X-mas tree. I just took off the top ( about 3ft ) of our tree from last year and tossed it in the fire pit........boom ! Should of used these against the Taliban. The year before, my wife had a whole X-mas tree in the pit. I yelled down to her , " you may want to at least cut that in half ".......she fired it up anyway..KA-FUCKING-BOOM ! I think she had to " paint " some eyebrows on for a while ".....yuk- yuk


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 6, 2022)

I put together a resin wicker set of 2 chairs and a table.  really cheap hardware and it took some persuasion to make everything line up. All good now


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 6, 2022)

SHOULD finally be done sticking tile in this god damn house tomorrow. I think i need a little more thinset though. And the trip to town fucking kills me. Once I grout the backsplash and a couple other little spots, set finish plumbing in the kitchen, i’m damn near done in the house. Still gotta do most of the base but that will be the absolute last thing. Easy peasy. Might not even do it before i call for the final. It’s just about deck time. Can’t wait lol
Couple other little finish things to do but no biggie. All about the monster deck job.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 6, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> You can get shower pan liner by the foot at most any hardware store. Fold the corners and it will never leak again.
> 
> View attachment 5159375


Kerdi pan/tray for the win . I haven’t done a mud pan in years.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 6, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I put together a resin wicker set of 2 chairs and a table.  really cheap hardware and it took some persuasion to make everything line up. All good now



It's not welding the deck of a brush hog lol


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2022)

I refilled the beer shelf and took a nap.


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 6, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Kerdi pan/tray for the win . I haven’t done a mud pan in years.


Yep, unfortunately that's where the industry has gone. I just cant being myself to put styrofoam under tile then rely on thinset to seal the pan, no thanks. I know it's faster, but that's about it. I cant see any other advantage. Earlier this Spring I watched a tile contractor whack in a schulter pan right against denseshield that was previously installed on the walls. I think they used some red guard on the seams, but still, not my cup of tea. I did this one with a mud pan, and hardiback walls. I also used two cinder blocks to form the bench. Then redguarded everything.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 6, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Yep, unfortunately that's where the industry has gone. I just cant being myself to put styrofoam under tile then rely on thinset to seal the pan, no thanks. I know it's faster, but that's about it. I cant see any other advantage. Earlier this Spring I watched a tile contractor whack in a schulter pan right against denseshield that was previously installed on the walls. I think they used some red guard on the seams, but still, not my cup of tea. I did this one with a mud pan, and hardiback walls. I also used two cinder blocks to form the bench. Then redguarded everything.
> View attachment 5159476View attachment 5159477View attachment 5159478


Yeah i hear ya. But as a union lather, i can say i feel confident in it. I filled mine up, linear drain and all, for the pan test and let the water sit for like 5 days before i got the inspector out. Never was really a fan of the whole kerdi system before but i’m down now.


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 6, 2022)

I took my time laying out and assembling the lower portion the liquor cabinet today. Its constructed of three quarter inch baltic birch plywood, and at $130 dollars a sheet, you want to make sure it's right the first time. My job can be stressful in that sense, but I still prefer the more tedious tasks involved in construction.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Justin-case (Jul 6, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah i hear ya. But as a union lather, i can say i feel confident in it. I filled mine up, linear drain and all, for the pan test and let the water sit for like 5 days before i got the inspector out. Never was really a fan of the whole kerdi system before but i’m down now.


I think they were having issues using motified motars early on. Seems like they have it figured out now.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 6, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> View attachment 5159490
> 
> I took my time laying out and assembling the lower portion the liquor cabinet today. Its constructed of three quarter inch baltic birch plywood, and at $130 dollars a sheet, you want to make sure it's right the first time. My job can be stressful in that sense, but I still prefer the more tedious tasks involved in construction.


Nice Vacuum Oh snap! A flight deck of planes!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Justin-case (Jul 6, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Nice Vacuum Oh snap! A flight deck of planes!





Grandpapy said:


> Nice Vacuum Oh snap! A flight deck of planes!


Very happy with 
my clearvue, glad I didn't go with a bag unit.


----------



## raratt (Jul 7, 2022)

Checked on the estimated delivery of my dryer part and it said the 12th...WTF? Cancelled it and ordered the same part from Amazon and it will be here in two days for half the price.


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 7, 2022)

Had some help pouring this small piece of side walk out this morning before my cuz-inlaw goes in for surgery to remove a few bone spurs. They say he wont be able to work for 8 weeks. Which will give me some time to breathe. I'm not used to keeping two guys going full time, but I really needed the help recently. We will see what comes up in the next month.


----------



## raratt (Jul 7, 2022)

Moved the light switch box and installed the double switch. Had to cut out a 2X4 in order to do it. If I have to cut the cover for it to make more room so be it. Happened to have some adhesive wall patches so I just put that over half of it and got the first coat of mud on it. It will be behind the cabinet anyway so how it looks doesn't matter..


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 7, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> View attachment 5159451
> It's not welding the deck of a brush hog lol


Sweet , relaxing hang out , looks like a comfy spot to blow one !


----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2022)

No more piles of dirt in the front yard until another one moves in, Bill Murry eat your heart out. It's wet because the sprinklers were on when I dug it up.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 8, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 5159514


F'ing sweet , g


raratt said:


> No more piles of dirt in the front yard until another one moves in, Bill Murry eat your heart out. It's wet because the sprinklers were on when I dug it up.
> 
> View attachment 5160295View attachment 5160296


Someone is going to be eating well tonight ! Great for shish-kabob.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 8, 2022)

I've been procrastinating but I got off my ass and cleaned my grow rooms floors !


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 8, 2022)

OK


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 8, 2022)

Woke up several hours later than I needed to to empty a dehumidifier  Which let my flower tent get to 65%rh emptied it. Apologized to an old guy who asked reasonable questions but got the Riu welcome(really gotta stop being mean on the internet for no reason, I’m barely half this mean in real life and a lot more discerning about who I’m mean to)


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 8, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> I've been procrastinating but I got off my ass and cleaned my grow rooms floors !


Brilliant!!! Way cheaper than vacuuming too(gonna tear up all my carpet eventually landlord be damned, this fucking oreck xl uses 1500w)


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 8, 2022)

Made a batch of gummies, made some pizza dough. Made bread dough to bake tomorrow afternoon. If I wasn't golfing tomorrow morning I'd make bagels too. Whatalife.


----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2022)

Went grocery shopping and put them away. Beer shelf is filled also. I'm done.


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 8, 2022)

Back in the shop today working on face frames and cabinet doors, really nailed these mitres. With a sharp hand plane and the help of a jig the cuts can be shaved to fit perfectly. My client wants the drawers to match, which isnt really going to work. You never tell them that of course. You just say, "sure, no problem". Even though it's a problem. I will have to come up with something, just not sure what.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 8, 2022)

Those mitres are really nice. Is that some sort of home made shooting board? Nice work.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 8, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Back in the shop today working on face frames and cabinet doors, really nailed these mitres. With a sharp hand plane and the help of a jig the cuts can be shaved to fit perfectly. My client wants the drawers to match, which isnt really going to work. You never tell them that of course. You just say, "sure, no problem". Even though it's a problem. I will have to come up with something, just not sure what.
> View attachment 5160469


Beautiful work, you're a true artist. Wish I could do that . My wood working sucks !
There's something about wood that I love , it's intangible. It's a vibe of sorts. By the way, love your plane......the wooden handles/design , reminds me of some my grandfather gave me....very old.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 9, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Back in the shop today working on face frames and cabinet doors, really nailed these mitres. With a sharp hand plane and the help of a jig the cuts can be shaved to fit perfectly. My client wants the drawers to match, which isnt really going to work. You never tell them that of course. You just say, "sure, no problem". Even though it's a problem. I will have to come up with something, just not sure what.
> View attachment 5160469


Looking good bro. Have you thought about just ordering the doors? Fast Doors makes good ones.
That’s what my buddies shop did and what i’d say 95% of cabinet makers do nowadays. Saves allot of time.
Just have the client look through the door company’s catalog and choose.
I had a local company do the island. He gave me a tour of the facility. Cnc machines, everything was crazy new tech. Orders doors.


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 9, 2022)

Bareback said:


> Those mitres are really nice. Is that some sort of home made shooting board? Nice work.


Thank you. Yes, I made the shooting board a few weeks back for the first set of doors.


StonedGardener said:


> Beautiful work, you're a true artist. Wish I could do that . My wood working sucks !
> There's something about wood that I love , it's intangible. It's a vibe of sorts. By the way, love your plane......the wooden handles/design , reminds me of some my grandfather gave me....very old.


Thanks. That is a world war two era #5 Stanley plane. It belonged to my friend's grand father. War era planes are easily identified because there are no brass parts or rose wood handles. They used a domestic hard wood instead. I would love to see pics of you grandfather's planes if you ever get the chance.


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 9, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Looking good bro. Have you thought about just ordering the doors? Fast Doors makes good ones.
> That’s what my buddies shop did and what i’d say 95% of cabinet makers do nowadays. Saves allot of time.
> Just have the client look through the door company’s catalog and choose.
> I had a local company do the island. He gave me a tour of the facility. Cnc machines, everything was crazy new tech. Orders doors.


I dont mind making them, and it is good practice, which I need right now. I haven't turned anything on a lathe in over year. I'm a little worried what that will be like....catch, grab, twist, yank, toss, bang, ouch!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 9, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> I dont mind making them, and it is good practice, which I need right now. I haven't turned anything on a lathe in over year. I'm a little worried what that will be like....catch, grab, twist, yank, toss, bang, ouch!


Yeah it’s been since like 1989 on a wood lathe, junior year highschool woodshop class lmao.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 9, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Thank you. Yes, I made the shooting board a few weeks back for the first set of doors.
> 
> Thanks. That is a world war two era #5 Stanley plane. It belonged to my friend's grand father. War era planes are easily identified because there are no brass parts or rose wood handles. They used a domestic hard wood instead. I would love to see pics of you grandfather's planes if you ever get the chance.


Cool man. You’ve inspired me to make a board. If the weather lets up I’m going out to the shop and get it done today…..but it’s not looking good for right now.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 9, 2022)

Here’s a pic of my cock. And also the frame I made last week. I harvested the tree , milled the lumber and processed it in my shop. After curing it for several years the moisture content was around 15% . I had the joints nice and tight but after assembly and being brought into the house with the a/c the damn thing opened up.
I used a glue spline for lock on corner.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 9, 2022)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 5160806
> Here’s a pic of my cock. And also the frame I made last week. I harvested the tree , milled the lumber and processed it in my shop. After curing it for several years the moisture content was around 15% . I had the joints nice and tight but after assembly and being brought into the house with the a/c the damn thing opened up.View attachment 5160839View attachment 5160842
> I used a glue spline for lock on corner.


This is coming from a guy who hates wood. Actually framing with wood but still. I betcha bisquits woulda helped with that. I bought this stupid thing, had one before, just for the mantel. I should return it now lol.

Bisquited the actual boards of the mitered joint together plus some extra somethin somethin to make that fucker stout


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 9, 2022)

I guess it’s finally polyurethane time. Gonna wait a couple days to grout. I’m burnt out playing with the mud and don’t feel like making love to every square inch right now. But i’ll probably start cleaning up the joints today
Will be nice to pin this fucker up there so i can finally get the kick ass stove up in there


----------



## raratt (Jul 9, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I guess it’s finally polyurethane time. Gonna wait a couple days to grout. I’m burnt out playing with the mud and don’t feel like making love to every square inch right now. But i’ll probably start cleaning up the joints today
> Will be nice to pin this fucker up there so i can finally get the kick ass stove up in there
> View attachment 5160886


You have storage in the island also?


----------



## raratt (Jul 9, 2022)

Took apart the sink valves that have been dripping, I could have sworn I put Teflon tape on the threads, however I didn't.  I gave them a good wrap and turned the water back on. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> You have storage in the island also?


Why yes i do. A little.

Got the brush soaking in mineral spirits pounding some beer getting pumped up lol. Only doing the bottom. 1 coat today sand and do the other tomorrow. Gonna do the top and front in place. Easy day today. Actually i’m gonna do the fronts too. Just changed my mind looking at the thing


----------



## Bareback (Jul 9, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> This is coming from a guy who hates wood. Actually framing with wood but still. I betcha bisquits woulda helped with that. I bought this stupid thing, had one before, just for the mantel. I should return it now lol.
> View attachment 5160883
> Bisquited the actual boards of the mitered joint together plus some extra somethin somethin to make that fucker stout
> View attachment 5160888


I have a biscuit jointer and didn’t even think about it. But I actually wanted to do the espoused spline joint. However I think having a biscuit more centered on joint would have probably preformed better.

I like to repurpose stuff so I used an old bicycle chain that was one of my kids that I removed some links from to make retainers for the back side of the frame. Looks cool and has sentimental value.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 9, 2022)

Not shit yet, my ass went to take a nap at like 8 this morning and woke up at 6


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 9, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Not shit yet, my ass went to take a nap at like 8 this morning and woke up at 6




The first Breakfast served at a new cafe this morning.

See that french toast? It's Pound Cake french toast, I'm just wakening back up. Good but sinful.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 9, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 5160994
> 
> The first Breakfast served at a new cafe this morning.
> 
> See that french toast? It's Pound Cake french toast, I'm just wakening back up. Good but sinful.


Does your shirt have anything to do with OTH Backscatter Radar?
The govt started building a site in interior Alaska when we lived there in the late 80's but abandon the project for reasons unknown.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 9, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 5160994
> 
> The first Breakfast served at a new cafe this morning.
> 
> See that french toast? It's Pound Cake french toast, I'm just wakening back up. Good but sinful.


Man I miss dessert breakfasts but now,


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 9, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 5160994
> 
> The first Breakfast served at a new cafe this morning.
> 
> See that french toast? It's Pound Cake french toast, I'm just wakening back up. Good but sinful.


Sounds delicious. Sounds pretty damn good if you ask me.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 9, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Does your shirt have anything to do with OTH Backscatter Radar?
> The govt started building a site in interior Alaska when we lived there in the late 80's but abandon the project for reasons unknown.


It's a underwater photo & video equipment shop in Monterey.
Backscatter is/are the particulates that float around inbetween the lens and the subject that get lit up during a flash.
No one has time for that.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 9, 2022)

I did a bunch of yard work, fixed a vacuum leak on my truck, got all the laundry and dishes done and built and installed a pull up bar in the front yard. 

Just trying to catch up on everything I didn't have time to do during the week, I'm getting real tired of constantly staying late and getting called in. The other guy got fired 5 months ago and they still haven't hired anyone.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 9, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 5160994
> 
> The first Breakfast served at a new cafe this morning.
> 
> See that french toast? It's Pound Cake french toast, I'm just wakening back up. Good but sinful.


I was wondering what the white stuff was. Whipped cream sounds good. I found their facebook page. Their website is being updated. I bet their biscuits and gravy is good.









Gibson’s Roadhouse Cafe


Gibson’s Roadhouse Cafe, Pioneer, California. 965 likes · 209 talking about this · 96 were here. Fun, Healthy Eats, Specialty Coffee’s & Drinks. Great atmosphere with a Steampunk flair. Close to the...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 9, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> It's a underwater photo & video equipment shop in Monterey.
> Backscatter is/are the particulates that float around inbetween the lens and the subject that get lit up during a flash.
> No one has time for that.


Your a Captain.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 9, 2022)

Spaceship Orion.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> Took apart the sink valves that have been dripping, I could have sworn I put Teflon tape on the threads, however I didn't.  I gave them a good wrap and turned the water back on. Fingers crossed.


I also have had a drippy faucet lately . I'm afraid however , if I wrap it in Teflon tape that it will cut off the blood circulation.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 9, 2022)

Shit, I have to turn off my water heater just to keep my sinks from dripping 24/7


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 9, 2022)

During the morning , I worked in the bottom of a gorge that runs by my home , cleaning debris from bugle weed patches that I planted to slow erosion. Then it was play time. I packed some gourmet smoked sausage and hit the trail ......a beautiful trek up a gorge on a stellar summer day. I came upon a very strange site at edge of a creek......an iron oxidizing bacteria. It originates and derives it's energy from water with high iron concentration. During the hike , Nature called me ! I used an old sluice pipe abandoned in a field. A little work, a little pleasure.


----------



## raratt (Jul 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> Took apart the sink valves that have been dripping, I could have sworn I put Teflon tape on the threads, however I didn't.  I gave them a good wrap and turned the water back on. Fingers crossed.


No joy, time to punt.
Part came for the dryer last night, time to put it all back together.


----------



## raratt (Jul 10, 2022)

Dryer repair C/W, ops ck good. Now to water the plants and dig in to the sink repair again. I'll cook breakfast somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 10, 2022)

Made myself sick overcompensating for a low glucose episode <40 before bed, woke up at >400 will feel like shit for the next several days at least


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 10, 2022)

Worked a few hours in the shop this morning before it got too hot. I guess it's time to install an air conditioner. I'm really happy with how this cabinet is turning out. It was a little more work, but I made the end panel to match the doors. I will have to make one for the upper cabinet as well.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 10, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> View attachment 5161378
> Worked a few hours in the shop this morning before it got too hot. I guess it's time to install an air conditioner. I'm really happy with how this cabinet is turning out. It was a little more work, but I made the end panel to match the doors. I will have to make one for the upper cabinet as well.


I can't think of a smart ass remark, nice work!


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 10, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> View attachment 5161378
> Worked a few hours in the shop this morning before it got too hot. I guess it's time to install an air conditioner. I'm really happy with how this cabinet is turning out. It was a little more work, but I made the end panel to match the doors. I will have to make one for the upper cabinet as well.


You da man....f'ing nice !


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 10, 2022)

I took a shower,


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 11, 2022)

I fixed my floor yesterday. Now I can get back to growing


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I fixed my floor yesterday. Now I can get back to growing
> 
> View attachment 5161671View attachment 5161672


What did you use?
And why black? I would think a lighter color would be more reflective.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I fixed my floor yesterday. Now I can get back to growing
> 
> View attachment 5161671View attachment 5161672


Looks good, can you do ramps?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Looks good, can you do ramps?


I'm sure I could figure it out!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 11, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What did you use?
> And why black? I would think a lighter color would be more reflective.


It's the stuff that gyms use under their exercise equipment. I got it for free!



https://matsuru.ca/products/rubber-gym-flooring-roll?view=quick



I wanted a dark colour. I use regalia and it stains everything red.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It's the stuff that gyms use under their exercise equipment. I got it for free!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you pull it out to dry?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Can you pull it out to dry?


Not without wrecking it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 11, 2022)

I’m dangerously close to quitting growing and getting into the tiny home building business. My son in laws brother, lives at my ex’s in his tiny home, sells them. Did 3mil in sales last year. The shop he sells for is a year behind. I guess people really like living in them things i don’t get it but that doesn’t matter. As soon as the house is done i’m building the prototype and go from there. Gonna build a little bit higher end than his shop builds.
This weed growing business sucks now. It was fun.

i already have a construction business name but what would be cool would be “tiny holmes” with some west coast finger sign action. Lol but the things are mostly for the newer hippie crowd not gangstas


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 11, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m dangerously close to quitting growing and getting into the tiny home building business. My son in laws brother, lives at my ex’s in his tiny home, sells them. Did 3mil in sales last year. The shop he sells for is a year behind. I guess people really like living in them things i don’t get it but that doesn’t matter. As soon as the house is done i’m building the prototype and go from there. Gonna build a little bit higher end than his shop builds.
> This weed growing business sucks now. It was fun.
> 
> i already have a construction business name but what would be cool would be “tiny holmes” with some west coast finger sign action. Lol but the things are mostly for the newer hippie crowd not gangstas


It's the deck building in this heat has you thinking this way, how's it coming? I was thinking it was this week. 

It would be cool to have an Air Conditiion shop to work out of.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 11, 2022)

Pulled up my garlic. 5 different hardneck varieties. 100 heads should keep us going for awhile.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 11, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> It's the deck building in this heat has you thinking this way, how's it coming? I was thinking it was this week.
> 
> It would be cool to have an Air Conditiion shop to work out of.


I haven’t technicaly started the deck yet. Working indoors just went outside to clean some paint brushes and wtf it’s hot.
I’m getting shit lined up to start though. Gotta do all the trenching and plumbing for the downspouts. Probably trenching wed.


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 11, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m dangerously close to quitting growing and getting into the tiny home building business. My son in laws brother, lives at my ex’s in his tiny home, sells them. Did 3mil in sales last year. The shop he sells for is a year behind. I guess people really like living in them things i don’t get it but that doesn’t matter. As soon as the house is done i’m building the prototype and go from there. Gonna build a little bit higher end than his shop builds.
> This weed growing business sucks now. It was fun.
> 
> i already have a construction business name but what would be cool would be “tiny holmes” with some west coast finger sign action. Lol but the things are mostly for the newer hippie crowd not gangstas


High end, like a tiny grow room upgrade, kidding. I thought about it a while ago. The trailer then was about 15k. It seemed like a lot of overhead at the time. Maybe a more energy efficient design could set you above the rest.


----------



## raratt (Jul 11, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I haven’t technicaly started the deck yet. Working indoors just went outside to clean some paint brushes and wtf it’s hot.
> I’m getting shit lined up to start though. Gotta do all the trenching and plumbing for the downspouts. Probably trenching wed.


Probably going to be 107 up there at least.


----------



## raratt (Jul 11, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> a more energy efficient design


SIP's.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> SIP's.


Built, wired and plumbing done in house.....inside. Spray foam insulation. Rough sawn in and out. Compost toilet.......


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> SIP's.


Great, If you could make them a little lighter some how.


----------



## raratt (Jul 11, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Great, If you could make them a little lighter some how.


Lighter than stick frame at least.


----------



## DCcan (Jul 11, 2022)

Yucca is blooming, hundreds of blossoms opening in the next day.
Always one of my favorites.


----------



## raratt (Jul 11, 2022)

Went and picked up Popeyes for dinner, ordered it online figuring it would be an easy pickup and go. Waited for about 15 minutes AFTER driving for 15 to get there because they were out of chicken, got told that I ordered chicken strips, not chicken, I said BS and they figured it out. Had to tell them what sides I ordered to go with it. Told them I'd never come back on my way out.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> Went and picked up Popeyes for dinner, ordered it online figuring it would be an easy pickup and go. Waited for about 15 minutes AFTER driving for 15 to get there because they were out of chicken, got told that I ordered chicken strips, not chicken, I said BS and they figured it out. Had to tell them what sides I ordered to go with it. Told them I'd never come back on my way out.


Oh you'll be back. It's Popeyes.


----------



## raratt (Jul 11, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Oh you'll be back. It's Popeyes.


Not to that one.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> Went and picked up Popeyes for dinner, ordered it online figuring it would be an easy pickup and go. Waited for about 15 minutes AFTER driving for 15 to get there because they were out of chicken, got told that I ordered chicken strips, not chicken, I said BS and they figured it out. Had to tell them what sides I ordered to go with it. Told them I'd never come back on my way out.


Funny there was just a Popeyes add on, .

I went to Rocky Mountain Wraps. I'm usually not a fan of wraps, but damn I'm freakin impressed. Got a gyro wrap, and that was bomb. I'll be back for sure.



https://www.rockymountainwraps.com/s/order?location=11e980134c885fd780640cc47a2b63cc


----------



## Bareback (Jul 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> Went and picked up Popeyes for dinner, ordered it online figuring it would be an easy pickup and go. Waited for about 15 minutes AFTER driving for 15 to get there because they were out of chicken, got told that I ordered chicken strips, not chicken, I said BS and they figured it out. Had to tell them what sides I ordered to go with it. Told them I'd never come back on my way out.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Is that shit fried in “ olive oil “ .


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Oh you'll be back. It's Popeyes.


Have you had Church's?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> Not to that one.


We have a Popeyes and a Charleys in the Food Court on base. I can eat Charleys but only look wistfully at Popeyes.


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Have you had Church's?


I think there is one in Sacramento


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 11, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> I think there is one in Sacramento


It's good chicken but not worth a trip to Sacto.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> It's good chicken but not worth a trip to Sacto.


Two in Bakersfield.


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 11, 2022)

I got the upper cabinet pretty much assembled minus a back. It's been hard to keep working in the heat of the afternoon. I need to motivate on drawers tomorrow. Much like my life, I also need to quit dwelling on the small things and focus on the bigger picture...whatever that may be at the time. When I say dwell, it's probably more like an unhealthy obsession accompanied by a pit in my stomach. It's like a physical reminder just in case I forgot what I was bothered about in the first place. Hahaha, I guess that's life.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> It's good chicken but not worth a trip to Sacto.


I like both and KFC depending on which one you go to. They can all make good chicken. Just depends on the workers. The Popeye's or Church's in Lousianna was way better than anywhere here in CO. But like I said, it totally depends on where you're at and the workers there. In the more Ghetto areas around Denver the chicken is actually better than the richer areas. It just seems like it to me.

Love me some greasy fried chicken.

Chester's can be good too.


----------



## raratt (Jul 12, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I like both and KFC depending on which one you go to. They can all make good chicken. Just depends on the workers. The Popeye's or Church's in Lousianna was way better than anywhere here in CO. But like I said, it totally depends on where you're at and the workers there. In the more Ghetto areas around Denver the chicken is actually better than the richer areas. It just seems like it to me.
> 
> Love me some greasy fried chicken.
> 
> Chester's can be good too.


Hardees in Mississippi was outstanding chicken. We would get a bucket there all the time. Tried it when I was in Virginia and it sucked.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 12, 2022)

Thoroughly inspected my flower tent, I’m very sticky now


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 13, 2022)

Installed ac in the shop yesterday, damn what a difference. Only catch is I cant turn on my dust collector, or bye bye cool air.


----------



## raratt (Jul 13, 2022)

I need to make a dump run and get rid of all the old cabinets out of the back of my truck. It's not supposed to be as hot today, so it would be a good day to do it. It's going to be expensive because they charge by weight and the cabinets were press board..


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2022)

raratt said:


> I need to make a dump run and get rid of all the old cabinets out of the back of my truck. It's not supposed to be as hot today, so it would be a good day to do it. It's going to be expensive because they charge by weight and the cabinets were press board..


Fly tippers around here would just dump it in an alley after midnight


----------



## raratt (Jul 13, 2022)

$22.50, flat rate, 540 Lbs.


----------



## Bareback (Jul 13, 2022)

raratt said:


> $22.50, flat rate, 540 Lbs.


Put shit in the driveway with a sign that says do not remove, or for sale. It works almost every time around here.


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 13, 2022)

Hurt my back lifting my rebar cutter this morning. We made a place to secure it to the shed wall, and about five minutes later I felt it in the the lower back. One of these days I will learn. Been on the yoga ball, took some advil, back rub, the usual. Normally lasts about a week, ugh.


----------



## ClaytonNewbilFontaine (Jul 13, 2022)

My lawn mower broke and when I finally fixed it and mowed the lawn last night there was dead grass everywhere. I raked it all up today and added it to the compost pile. Not all of it, bc there was a shit load. Also I cleaned out the tent and moved the plants from the seedling veg closet into it. I moved lights around in anticipation of winning one of these giveaways. Haha jk. But I do need to pick up one more 100w light to make up for the one in the closet. That'll give me 3 100w led to spread between 2 plants in a 30x30x60. I was thinking about 4 but I think the heat will be too much.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 14, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Hurt my back lifting my rebar cutter this morning. We made a place to secure it to the shed wall, and about five minutes later I felt it in the the lower back. One of these days I will learn. Been on the yoga ball, took some advil, back rub, the usual. Normally lasts about a week, ugh.


Ouch, so sorry, inversion tables help some.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 14, 2022)

I put an extra pod into the reservoir for a total of 14 grams flower (7 grams/pod). I'm melting my coconut oil I use and will be adding that to cover the pods. I usually use a 1:10 ratio of flower to oil but this time I'm already at 250 ml so I may have to make a second pass. 

I'm planning on using the potency checker to try and get more reliable dosing. I was on the fence because of it's error rate but we'll see. I could see how it could be useful to have that ability at home for small batches. That's also the gummy mixer and molds. I hope I get to that stage today.

This is why I thought the gummy maker might be useful in pouring gummies. You can separate the top from the heat/stirrer base. Update later, maybe.


----------



## Kerowacked (Jul 14, 2022)

New trampoline for my grand, best playpen ever


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 14, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> New trampoline for my grand, best playpen everView attachment 5163417View attachment 5163418


That is so cute! Lol. I just furnished Almost all my new SoCal apartment with IKEA. Had to organize like your did. That looked really ez to put together. I love stuff like that. That’s why IKEA is so awesome.


----------



## Kerowacked (Jul 14, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That is so cute! Lol. I just furnished Almost all my new SoCal apartment with IKEA. Had to organize like your did. That looked really ez to put together. I love stuff like that. That’s why IKEA is so awesome.


Not exactly, did the first step three times til i realized they were assembling it from inside the thing and i was sitting outside. Found an assembly video on Skywalker’s website. Two hours took five! $60 on Amazon.


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 14, 2022)

My client decided they wanted three pull out drawers behind the left door. I'm really pleased with how they turned out considering they weren't part of the original design. I was also able to work out a pretty decent looking drawer face to match the doors by narrowing the top and bottom rails. 

I had some help today, took it easy on my back. I think I might be in the 70-80% range by tomorrow. I'm still a little tender but feeling pretty good now. Which is great because I would like to paint and install on Monday, we'll see.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jul 14, 2022)

Took a 4th pointless Covid test to appease the wife, signed up and paid for the dance lessons for my daughter, started the process of finding her a singing teacher, made grilled cheese for dinner with the homemade bread I made last night, made a stupid photoshop for another forum I shit-post on, wrote a post about accidentally antagonizing a police sheriff a decade and a half ago. That's about it, just a boring dad day. The grilled cheese were awesome though.


----------



## Kerowacked (Jul 15, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Took a 4th pointless Covid test to appease the wife, signed up and paid for the dance lessons for my daughter, started the process of finding her a singing teacher, made grilled cheese for dinner with the homemade bread I made last night, made a stupid photoshop for another forum I shit-post on, wrote a post about accidentally antagonizing a police sheriff a decade and a half ago. That's about it, just a boring dad day. The grilled cheese were awesome though.
> 
> View attachment 5163646


Butter or mayo on the bread?


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jul 15, 2022)

Kerowacked said:


> Butter or mayo on the bread?


Butter, real butter. Never Mayo.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Jul 15, 2022)

My back yard at 4:15 am before heading to work.


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 15, 2022)

AC is working great! Touched up and primed cabinets and parts today. Still going to be a long weekend to make it to GV on Monday to install.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 15, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Took a 4th pointless Covid test to appease the wife, signed up and paid for the dance lessons for my daughter, started the process of finding her a singing teacher, made grilled cheese for dinner with the homemade bread I made last night, made a stupid photoshop for another forum I shit-post on, wrote a post about accidentally antagonizing a police sheriff a decade and a half ago. That's about it, just a boring dad day. The grilled cheese were awesome


Lol. That one looks a little burnt.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 15, 2022)

RetiredToker76 said:


> Took a 4th pointless Covid test to appease the wife, signed up and paid for the dance lessons for my daughter, started the process of finding her a singing teacher, made grilled cheese for dinner with the homemade bread I made last night, made a stupid photoshop for another forum I shit-post on, wrote a post about accidentally antagonizing a police sheriff a decade and a half ago. That's about it, just a boring dad day. The grilled cheese were awesome though.
> 
> View attachment 5163646


Boy do I love a good grilled cheese. One of my first memories of them was with my mom at a Woolworth's (!) lunch counter. I must have been about 5 or 6 years old.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Boy do I love a good grilled cheese. One of my first memories of them was with my mom at a Woolworth's (!) lunch counter. I must have been about 5 or 6 years old.


With 1/2 cup of Tomato soup, sigh......


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jul 15, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol. That one looks a little burnt.



It was a tiny bit, that was mine it had the thickest cuts of bread, so I had to cook it a tad longer to get the cheese to melt. Didn't make a bit of difference because the bread was so thick and homemade. If it was a supermarket bread, I would have trashed it that dark.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 15, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Boy do I love a good grilled cheese. One of my first memories of them was with my mom at a Woolworth's (!) lunch counter. I must have been about 5 or 6 years old.


Same here...I was 4 maybe....Lunch alone with mom before I started school. Grilled cheese, chips and a pickle. Still love them too. Wasn't Woolworths but a little diner in a shopping plaza next to K-Mart.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 15, 2022)

Not quite sure . Went on a great kayak trek......went way up a canal..........ran into a lady friend packing acid........I think it was a good day !


----------



## lokie (Jul 15, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol. That one looks a little burnt.


I have family that think burnt toast is a delicacy.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2022)

lokie said:


> I have family that think burnt toast is a delicacy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As my mother would say, "There are people starving in _________" So I was adjured to eat the burnt toast.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> With 1/2 cup of Tomato soup, sigh......


YES! you're right, Mom always got that but I never cared much for t/soup.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> As my mother would say, "There are people starving in _________" So I was adjured to eat the burnt toast.


Liver and brussels sprouts were my two but I just had to always "try" them. Never could handle liver, ever but B/sprouts I ended up liking later on.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> Liver and brussels sprouts were my two but I just had to always "try" them. Never could handle liver, ever but B/sprouts I ended up liking later on.


I wasn't a huge fan of liver but I liked brussel sprouts. I finally learned to like liver.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> As my mother would say, "There are people starving in _________" So I was adjured to eat the burnt toast.


My mom was the most frugal person ever. Raised us the same. There was children starving in Ethiopia. 
It’s too bad that the Frugal Gourmet guy turned out to be a molester. I used to love watching that and other channel 9 shows with mom.



BarnBuster said:


> Boy do I love a good grilled cheese. One of my first memories of them was with my mom at a Woolworth's (!) lunch counter. I must have been about 5 or 6 years old.


My stepmom used to make em with jelly inside.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I wasn't a huge fan of liver but I liked brussel sprouts. I finally learned to like liver.


Yuck! Still can’t do that shit. Always been a fan of brussel sprouts though.


curious2garden said:


> As my mother would say, "There are people starving in _________" So I was adjured to eat the burnt toast.


Oh yeah. Kind of a trip. I met another dude born at the same place as me and your kid.
I was in the irrigation isle in home depot when somebody asked me a question. The convo evolved from the giants hat i was wearing, to the hated dodgers, then to you know where lol. Guy was born in ‘59 though


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 16, 2022)

Got all the water pipe in the trenches around the house. Leant @raratt a finish nailer, did some finish plumbing and just finished insulating some of the hot water lines underfloor. Got the floor being insulated next monday.
Oh yeah. About 4 hrs of gardening before starting that other work. Stake and tying time. Gotta do the same tomorrow. Started at 3am. I might be missing a few things lol FML


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 16, 2022)

Got a fully functioning kitchen sink and dishwasher now  

Btw that dishwasher air gap is gone after the final. Soap dispenser will be there


----------



## lokie (Jul 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I wasn't a huge fan of liver but I liked brussel sprouts. I finally learned to like liver.


Thankfully my mom rarely fixed brussel sprouts. Liver is my mom's favorite so we had liver once a month.
Wrinkles was also a fan of liver. She ate well on liver night because my sister and I both played "Sleight Of Hand" magic tricks.







It's been near 50 years since brussel sprouts and/or liver has been on my plate.


And I'm ok with that.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 16, 2022)

Years ago I sold a house to people and they invited me over for a traditional middle eastern dinner. Brussel sprouts was on the menu, and I could not choke more than 1 down. The meat was good, whatever it was.

I remember they had this huge waterpipe in the kitchen, and I kept glancing at it...He said "That's my dads, for tobacco".  I was hoping it was desert.


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 16, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Got a fully functioning kitchen sink and dishwasher now
> View attachment 5164520
> Btw that dishwasher air gap is gone after the final. Soap dispenser will be there


Awesome! That must feel great! I love the casement window, very nice touch.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 16, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Awesome! That must feel great! I love the casement window, very nice touch.


Thx bro. That window and the living room window were fucking bank!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 16, 2022)

lokie said:


> I have family that think burnt toast is a delicacy.


Mom and dad divorced when I was like 2, when I would go visit dad during holidays and summer break he would attempt to cook.

He burned the toast *EVERY. SINGLE. TIME. *

I complained and he would just scrap off the burned part with a knife, apparently that's easier than turning the toaster down just a bit. And he could only make scrambled eggs, I asked for over easy every morning and all I ever got was scrambled eggs.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 16, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Thx bro. That window and the living room window were fucking bank!


The bad part is the price they get for the crank mechanisms is insane...At least on Andersons.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 16, 2022)

Blue Wizard said:


> Mom and dad divorced when I was like 2, when I would go visit dad during holidays and summer break he would attempt to cook.
> 
> He burned the toast *EVERY. SINGLE. TIME. *
> 
> I complained and he would just scrap off the burned part with a knife, apparently that's easier than turning the toaster down just a bit. And he could only make scrambled eggs, I asked for over easy every morning and all I ever got was scrambled eggs.


Man that sucks dude.
I gotta admit and it’s kind of embarrassing, but when my ex left me i actually had to call my mommy and ask how or if i should separate whites from colors, bleach, the whole thing. I sware I had never done my own laundry before that. 




But I never burn toast lol. And now ever since the fire i just wash everything together in cold water


----------



## lokie (Jul 16, 2022)

Blue Wizard said:


> Mom and dad divorced when I was like 2, when I would go visit dad during holidays and summer break he would attempt to cook.
> 
> He burned the toast *EVERY. SINGLE. TIME. *
> 
> I complained and he would just scrap off the burned part with a knife, apparently that's easier than turning the toaster down just a bit. And he could only make scrambled eggs, I asked for over easy every morning and all I ever got was scrambled eggs.


I feel your pain bro. I have had to endure the torture of breakfast fail too.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Got a fully functioning kitchen sink and dishwasher now
> View attachment 5164520
> Btw that dishwasher air gap is gone after the final. Soap dispenser will be there


When I put my new sink in I did the same. No inspection, I just went with a soap dispenser vs the air gap. It's looking great.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> When I put my new sink in I did the same. No inspection, I just went with a soap dispenser vs the air gap. It's looking great.


Unfortunately, from my residential plumbing contractor friend around here they’ll call you out on it. So might as well do it.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2022)

lokie said:


> Thankfully my mom rarely fixed brussel sprouts. Liver is my mom's favorite so we had liver once a month.
> Wrinkles was also a fan of liver. She ate well on liver night because my sister and I both played "Sleight Of Hand" magic tricks.
> 
> 
> ...


I actually bet you might like the liver I make. My kids loved it and that's saying something. I cool it way down so I can cut it into matchstick pieces and heavily flour and spice it. The pan fry in butter. It was like meaty flavored french fries if you did it right. 

My husband would toss a slab of liver in the skillet, fry and eat it. That always made me a little queasy.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Man that sucks dude.
> *I gotta admit and it’s kind of embarrassing, but when my ex left me i actually had to call my mommy and ask how or if i should separate whites from colors, bleach, the whole thing*. I sware I had never done my own laundry before that.
> 
> 
> ...


You're a guy so at least you had an excuse. I turned all my ex husbands underwear pink.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Unfortunately, from my residential plumbing contractor friend around here they’ll call you out on it. So might as well do it.


LOL with friends like that!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I actually bet you might like the liver I make. My kids loved it and that's saying something. I cool it way down so I can cut it into matchstick pieces and heavily flour and spice it. The pan fry in butter. It was like meaty flavored french fries if you did it right.
> 
> My husband would toss a slab of liver in the skillet, fry and eat it. That always made me a little queasy.


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 16, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Unfortunately, from my residential plumbing contractor friend around here they’ll call you out on it. So might as well do it.


Considering it can keep sewage out of your DW, it's never a bad idea. I think in other States you can just loop the discharge hose to the top of the cabinet.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Considering it can keep sewage out of your DW, it's never a bad idea. I think in other States you can just loop the discharge hose to the top of the cabinet.


Well it's my sewage so I'll take that risk. Actually looping it up works fine. I have a fairly sensitive nose, so I'm definitely anti-sewage.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 16, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Considering it can keep sewage out of your DW, it's never a bad idea. I think in other States you can just loop the discharge hose to the top of the cabinet.


That is exactly what i’ll do after the final lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


>


Yeah nothing but salt and pepper. It's horrific to watch but god bless him all that chow hall food broke his taste buds.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah nothing but salt and pepper. It's horrific to watch but god bless him all that chow hall food broke his taste buds.


I gotta rank liver as worse than feta cheese and I HATE feta cheese. Like really bad and my ex was greek. I sware to god she put that crap in everything knowing i fucking hate it. Never cooked up liver though so i give her that


----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Considering it can keep sewage out of your DW, it's never a bad idea. I think in other States you can just loop the discharge hose to the top of the cabinet.


Mine goes into the garbage disposal.


----------



## lokie (Jul 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I actually bet you might like the liver I make. My kids loved it and that's saying something. I cool it way down so I can cut it into matchstick pieces and heavily flour and spice it. The pan fry in butter. It was like meaty flavored french fries if you did it right.
> 
> My husband would toss a slab of liver in the skillet, fry and eat it. That always made me a little queasy.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Well it's my sewage so I'll take that risk. Actually looping it up works fine. I have a fairly sensitive nose, so I'm definitely anti-sewage.


I trenched right though my septic line. The one coming from the tank before it hits the first D-box. Not sure what that part is called, pre leach lines. I knew it was right around there. Anyways, as i was fixing it yesterday i kept smelling my fingers. They didn’t smell. I tasted it and nothing there either. Lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2022)

raratt said:


> Mine goes into the garbage disposal.


You have a composting toilet?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 16, 2022)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5164592


Sounds better than canned salmon patties; my childhood nemesis.


----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> You have a composting toilet?


No, but it goes into the top above where sewer gasses would be.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 16, 2022)

raratt said:


> No, but it goes into the top above where sewer gasses would be.


So yeah as long as it’s hung up high, like all the way up to the underside of counter top, before it drops back down to the disposal shit would literally have to fill up your sink before it started flowing back to the dishwasher


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 17, 2022)

After a trip to home depot for a few goodies I managed to assemble the lower cabinet this morning. Im really happy with how it turned out. Heading to GV in the morning to install.


----------



## raratt (Jul 17, 2022)

Picked up the crawfish trap I left at the river a couple days, nothing in it but I could see where something had been eating the bait through the outside of the trap. Redesigned it with a cone entrance and I'll probably take it back down there in the morning. I might go pick up some chicken wings to put in for bait, too far to drive to the bait shop for sardines. I guess Tilapia works also, that's pretty cheap.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 17, 2022)

Too hot to do anything.


----------



## raratt (Jul 17, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 5165110
> Too hot to do anything.


I'd like to meet up with him in November and take him to dinner, many times.


----------



## raratt (Jul 17, 2022)

Put up the mount for the over the stove microwave. Need to make the hole in the wall larger for the outlet box to fit in it, then we can mount it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 17, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 5165110
> Too hot to do anything.


Somethings up bro.
I make my early commute to the shop in the morning and all the cottontails, who used to run off as fast as they can, let me walk right up to them. Somethings up. I think the animals are just giving up


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> Put up the mount for the over the stove microwave. *Need to make the hole* in the wall *larger* *for the* outlet *box* to fit in it, *then* we can *mount it*.


I don't know what you're saying.....but I approve


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 17, 2022)

@raratt just starting


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> Put up the mount for the over the stove microwave. Need to make the hole in the wall larger for the outlet box to fit in it, then we can mount it.


Sigh, cabinets the gift that keeps on giving


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Somethings up bro.
> I make my early commute to the shop in the morning and all the cottontails, who used to run off as fast as they can, let me walk right up to them. Somethings up. I think the animals are just giving up


Would you run in this heat?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 5165155


OMG just look at the size of those feet! He's gonna be HUGE


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> OMG just look at the size of those feet! He's gonna be HUGE


This breed is such a beast. Second ridgback i’ve had. My first boy, Lou dog was 100lb. On the larger side. My new boy Lenny dog will prob be the standard weight. Little under 100








The Rhodesian Ridgeback: 10 Facts About These South African Hounds


The Rhodesian Ridgeback is an imposing dog and superb hunter. There are many reasons to love the breed. How well do you know this South African hound?




www.akc.org




This little bad ass mofo is so papered up its crazy. Show parents


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> This breed is such a beast. Second ridgback i’ve had. My first boy, Lou dog was 100lb. On the larger side. My new boy Lenny dog will prob be the standard weight. Little under 100
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lou Dog is such a great name. I have a friend who has a Lou Dog.


----------



## Jafo232 (Jul 17, 2022)

I finally permanently installed my Starlink dish to my house. Just kind of left it on the deck for the past 3 months.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 17, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> This breed is such a beast. Second ridgback i’ve had. My first boy, Lou dog was 100lb. On the larger side. My new boy Lenny dog will prob be the standard weight. Little under 100
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is a good looking boy. He looks like he can run like the wind!! I never heard of the breed before. He also looks like he won't shed a lot. I read he is a member of the hound family....Does he howl? It said they don't bark much, which is always a good thing!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Lou Dog is such a great name. I have a friend who has a Lou Dog.


Ever heard this song
i loved sublime so much







manfredo said:


> He is a good looking boy. He looks like he can run like the wind!! I never heard of the breed before. He also looks like he won't shed a lot. I read he is a member of the hound family....Does he howl? It said they don't bark much, which is always a good thing!!


the little duder does laps in the trailer its not even funny


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Ever heard this song
> i loved sublime so much
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


>











Remembering Lou Dog Thanks for the video Eddie V. | By Sublime | Facebook


255K views, 10K likes, 2.7K loves, 391 comments, 3.7K shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Sublime: Remembering Lou Dog Thanks for the video Eddie V.




fb.watch


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> He is a good looking boy. He looks like he can run like the wind!! I never heard of the breed before. He also looks like he won't shed a lot. I read he is a member of the hound family....Does he howl? It said they don't bark much, which is always a good thing!!


My last ridgeback didn’t howl. Lenny isn’t a howler yet either.
The dog was bread to run. To chase down lions and pin them there until the “hunter” got there. Straight up greyhound agility. Such an awesome breed. They all are even mutts but i love the ridgeback so much.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 17, 2022)

Big on sublime. It always reminds me of good times.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Big on sublime. It always reminds me of good times.


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 18, 2022)

Big day today! I even have the caffeinated coffee out, oh boy, look out world. Installing a cabinet in GV, so hopefully besides all the packing and moving, it should be a pretty easy day. Happy monday everyone!


----------



## raratt (Jul 18, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> @raratt just starting
> View attachment 5165154


You going to Sonoma this year?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 18, 2022)

lokie said:


> I have family that think burnt toast is a delicacy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> You going to Sonoma this year?


I dunno. Would really like to take my son in law but


----------



## raratt (Jul 18, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I dunno. Would really like to take my son in law but


Give yourself a day off bro, you deserve it. I don't plan on doing much other than filling the beer shelf today.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> Give yourself a day off bro, you deserve it. I don't plan on doing much other than filling the beer shelf today.


I don’t know how it would be with the grandkid. My daughter has been with me a few times and i bet she would have to go if i took him


----------



## raratt (Jul 18, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I don’t know how it would be with the grandkid. My daughter has been with me a few times and i bet she would have to go if i took him


You never know, depends on if she can handle ear protectors. You might be creating another NHRA fan.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> You never know, depends on if she can handle ear protectors. You might be creating another NHRA fan.


The stroller would be a pain in the ass! I like sitting on the bleachers as close to the tree as possible. The shuttle. Big pita


----------



## raratt (Jul 18, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> The stroller would be a pain in the ass! I like sitting on the bleachers as close to the tree as possible. The shuttle. Big pita


He can always ask for a kitchen pass.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Jul 18, 2022)

I didn’t accomplish much. I’ve had Covid since Friday and has had me laid out me and the whole family. Had a temp Saturday of 103.4


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 18, 2022)

It was a long day, but we managed. Set the lower cabinet and installed a plywood sub-top to support a stone countertop. Which someone else will manufacture. Then I can install the upper cabinet.

None of these remodel jobs are ever straight forward. Where this cabinet is set ther used to be a chase with an old water heater vent running through it from the basement. I removed the chase reframed and sheet rocked the corner prior to building the cabinets. I will probably be on this job on and off for a few years, great clients with lots of plans.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


My favorite Penfield is #3


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 19, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> It was a long day, but we managed. Set the lower cabinet and installed a plywood sub-top to support a stone countertop. Which someone else will manufacture. Then I can install the upper cabinet.
> 
> None of these remodel jobs are ever straight forward. Where this cabinet is set ther used to be a chase with an old water heater vent running through it from the basement. I removed the chase reframed and sheet rocked the corner prior to building the cabinets. I will probably be on this job on and off for a few years, great clients with lots of plans.
> 
> View attachment 5165769


I sware to god it’s like there’s a different fire i end up seeing everytime coming down the 20 from there. The kid lives up there. Did you bail before or after the one started in oregonhouse yesterday.


----------



## ANC (Jul 19, 2022)

My car seat broke the other day. Had to drive 260km yesterday to pick another one up, but it looked horrible, so I took both apart today and build one seat out of the best parts of both.


----------



## Steve French (Jul 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>


Very nostalgiac. I've been paranoid about smelling burnt toast everytime I have in the past two decades as a result. Up there with the Great Canadian House Hippo or Astar, the Robot from Planet Danger. As far as Heritage Minutes go, still can't top this one 



 about the Rocket putting up an eight spot after spending the previous day day helping his family move and unpacking the next. The first time I was in Montreal a buddy of mine offered to take me to the old forum. I was pretty excited to see the old shitty rink, with the chainlink fencing to keep the poor folks away from the fancy sections. Turned out it was a shopping mall, with the only remnant being a questionable looking statue of Richard in the middle. I guess that's what 50 goals in 50 games gets you. 

Yeah, that was probably too Canadian, I'll turn er off for a minute here.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 19, 2022)

Harvested a plant probably a week earlier than I should have because I thought I saw mold in a bud, it wasn’t mold it was the paper side of a price sticker from the bamboo garden stake that the bud grew around  On the bright side I’ll have a bunch of new dank ass weed to smoke sooner than I planned, but still it could’ve gone another week or two


----------



## manfredo (Jul 19, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> I didn’t accomplish much. I’ve had Covid since Friday and has had me laid out me and the whole family. Had a temp Saturday of 103.4


I read in the newspaper this morning Covid cases are up 21% in NY this week from the newest variant.  

I hope you feel better soon!! Stay hydrated!!


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 19, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I sware to god it’s like there’s a different fire i end up seeing everytime coming down the 20 from there. The kid lives up there. Did you bail before or after the one started in oregonhouse yesterday.


Bummer, I got back to chico just before 5pm, never saw it.


----------



## raratt (Jul 19, 2022)

Checked under the sink this morning to see if the valve I put in was still dripping, looks like it fixed itself. I'm OK with that.


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> Checked under the sink this morning to see if the valve I put in was still dripping, looks like it fixed itself. I'm OK with that.


Sometimes when the water in a copper pipe is very cold in a warm environment water will condensate on the outside of the cold line. I had a client think his toilet was leaking. He decided to tighten the bolts himself. He tightened them so much it pulled the toilet flange right out of the slab, oops. That's when they called me. While repairing the toilet flange I noticed someone had had their way with the sink's cold water supply too, ugh. I never saw any signs of leaks, and suspected that both attempted repairs were unnecessary.


----------



## raratt (Jul 19, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Sometimes when the water in a copper pipe is very cold in a warm environment water will condensate on the outside of the cold line. I had a client think his toilet was leaking. He decided to tighten the bolts himself. He tightened them so much it pulled the toilet flange right out of the slab, oops. That's when they called me. While repairing the toilet flange I noticed someone had had their way with the sink's cold water supply too, ugh. I never saw any signs of leaks, and suspected that both attempted repairs were unnecessary.


Unfortunately my water is never that cold. It was leaking around the nut slightly, I guess it is a compression fitting, couldn't really see in it.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 19, 2022)

I just had a weird one. The guy who bought my motorcycle a few days ago just called, and he was not able to title it, as they couldn't read the document number. It was like that when DMV sent it to me, but you can read the serial number fine so I thought it would be ok....Nope!! 

I was able to order a replacement on line for $20, and supposed to be here in 5-7 business days, but I know DMV is backed up from Covid...I hope for his sake it comes quick....AND I hope he doesn't use this to ask for a refund  He has not even picked up the bike yet....Nothing is ever easy anymore!!


----------



## raratt (Jul 19, 2022)

Ran out of coffee this morning.  I'm going to get take and bake pizza for dinner so I might as well swing by Wally world and get some, and dog food, and a new sun shield for the truck windshield. I'm good if I can get out of there for under a C note...


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> Ran out of coffee this morning.  I'm going to get take and bake pizza for dinner so I might as well swing by Wally world and get some, and dog food, and a new sun shield for the truck windshield. I'm good if I can get out of there for under a C note...


You're going to use your oven?


----------



## manfredo (Jul 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> Ran out of coffee this morning.  I'm going to get take and bake pizza for dinner so I might as well swing by Wally world and get some, and dog food, and a new sun shield for the truck windshield. I'm good if I can get out of there for under a C note...


Don't forget BEER  It's hot enough I'd drink one in a frosty iced mug...sounds pretty damned good!!

I need to go get propane for my grill...I was cooking a burger for lunch and ran out just as the burger went on...Thought I had an extra full one in the garage, but I thought wrong!!


----------



## raratt (Jul 19, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> You're going to use your oven?


Yeah, I don't even have a vent at the moment. Suppose I could rig up a grow room fan...


----------



## raratt (Jul 19, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Don't forget BEER


DG on the way home for a 30 pack.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> Yeah, I don't even have a vent at the moment. Suppose I could rig up a grow room fan...


Just close it up in the truck for 1.5 hours at 225°


----------



## raratt (Jul 19, 2022)

Got the outlet installed over the stove for the microwave, didn't even get zapped once (I did shut off the breaker though). Put the last shelf into the cabinets. I have gained a lot of storage with the new cabinets, I like the drawers on the top of the lowers, and the roll out shelves. I have two drawers that are empty still, I'm sure I can find something to put in them. I gained over a foot of counterspace around the stove. Next up pulls and doors and install the pantry cabinet.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 19, 2022)

I looked at my electric bill and cussed loudly about it fucking $425, I fucking hate summer so fucking much. Very glad to be in the harvest window for half(ish)of my flower tent, fucking peanut butter cookies got at least another month though


----------



## 420God (Jul 20, 2022)

Went on an 8 hour call for a hay fire during one of our hottest days. I think an electric fence caught the grass on fire and carried over to hay shelters. Ended up calling a box alarm and had multiple departments join us, we dumped a quarter million gallons of water to finally get it all out.


----------



## raratt (Jul 20, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> I looked at my electric bill and cussed loudly about it fucking $425, I fucking hate summer so fucking much. Very glad to be in the harvest window for half(ish)of my flower tent, fucking peanut butter cookies got at least another month though


I understand your pain. Mine was about the same, and I get a poor person discount.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 20, 2022)

420God said:


> Went on an 8 hour call for a hay fire during one of our hottest days. I think an electric fence caught the grass on fire and carried over to hay shelters. Ended up calling a box alarm and had multiple departments join us, we dumped a quarter million gallons of water to finally get it all out.
> View attachment 5166498View attachment 5166493View attachment 5166501View attachment 5166502


(hey! pick up that gummie wrapper at your feet)


----------



## raratt (Jul 20, 2022)

They recently replaced my water meter, got the first bill after, it went from $114 to $402.  WTF over?


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jul 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> They recently replaced my water meter, got the first bill after, it went from $114 to $402.  WTF over?


If it’s an analog meter, I’ve heard you can place a neodymium magnet on it during your heaviest water use to keep that part off the bill.(do not do if you have poor grip strength, leaving the magnet can be pretty hefty fine)


----------



## raratt (Jul 20, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> If it’s an analog meter, I’ve heard you can place a neodymium magnet on it during your heaviest water use to keep that part off the bill.(do not do if you have poor grip strength, leaving the magnet can be pretty hefty fine)


I think it is digitized now, haven't looked at it. I think it is hooked up to bluetooth or something so they don't have to come out and read it anymore.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 5166916


OMG!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> OMG!!


Its fucked up.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 20, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Its fucked up.


Before the fire and before i got busted, i had a 4k and a 3.5k/mo bill. You used to be able to pay in cash at their offices. Great place to get rid of some 20’s.
The same year as the fire, 2018, mid year they started reporting cash payments to the government. 
then they burned us down and have since raised their rates bigtime.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 20, 2022)

I’ve only grown what i smoke btw


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 5166916


With that bill they could have at least thrown you a better capitalization, emphasis and larger font to spell; Thank YOU


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 20, 2022)

I cook with the weed i grown and make edibles. I’m always stoned. Can’t ever grow enough because i turn it into edibles.
fuck all you assholes who sell weed! Dicks! Fuck it up for the rest of us


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 20, 2022)

@raratt that’s with 24 solar panels. Still haven’t got on net metering yet but i’m still rolling it back while i’m making it


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 20, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I cook with the weed i grown and make edibles. I’m always stoned. Can’t ever grow enough because i turn it into edibles.
> fuck all you assholes who sell weed! Dicks! Fuck it up for the rest of us


Bout a pound?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 20, 2022)

watching the rest of resident evil series on netflix. I’m starting episode 7 of 8 right now good night party people. I prob wont make it to episode 8 tonight


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## manfredo (Jul 21, 2022)

raratt said:


> They recently replaced my water meter, got the first bill after, it went from $114 to $402.  WTF over?


I wonder if there's a one time fee to pay for the meter? I sure hope so as that is fu**ed!! Is that a quarterly bill or what? And yeah those new meters are pretty much tamper proof.


----------



## raratt (Jul 21, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I wonder if there's a one time fee to pay for the meter? I sure hope so as that is fu**ed!! Is that a quarterly bill or what? And yeah those new meters are pretty much tamper proof.


It was a monthly, the city is working on figuring it out. I found out awhile ago that my line is a 3/4, not 1 inch and that could be where the problem is. No fee for the meter, they got some kind of grant to pay for them.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2022)

raratt said:


> It was a monthly, the city is working on figuring it out. I found out awhile ago that my line is a 3/4, not 1 inch and that could be where the problem is. No fee for the meter, they got some kind of grant to pay for them.


Hope they figure it out. When they changed our water meter nothing changed for us. I opted out of the electric meter swap.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 21, 2022)

raratt said:


> It was a monthly, the city is working on figuring it out. I found out awhile ago that my line is a 3/4, not 1 inch and that could be where the problem is. No fee for the meter, they got some kind of grant to pay for them.


Sounds like some kind of error!!

Here, an average *annual* water bill runs about $300 for a family of 4.

That's a nice thing about living in the country...My own well and septic so NO monthly fees, except for maintenance (and electricity to run the water pump).....maintenance in 19 years has totaled about $500. BUT a new septic system is 10k last I knew...Probably 15k now! 

The contractor who was here yesterday was shocked when he saw my well setup. It's a driven well about 100' deep, but they must have hit a major water vein as I have an overflow that pumps out about 10 gallons per minute, year round, just by gravity. I have always wanted to do something with it, like a fountain or small pond. If only I had an excavator!!


----------



## raratt (Jul 21, 2022)

manfredo said:


> If only I had an excavator!!


They rent them...


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2022)

raratt said:


> They rent them...


----------



## manfredo (Jul 21, 2022)

raratt said:


> They rent them...


I know, I probably will be renting one for a week in the next month to do my perimeter drain, so maybe if I have time...And I have to dig that overflow line up anyways, as it's in my way !!! Probably rent a mini excavator to dig, and a bobcat loader to move dirt and stone, and I'll have the stone trucked in.


----------



## raratt (Jul 21, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5167286


----------



## 420God (Jul 21, 2022)

Harvested 2 of our 17 rows of potatoes and pulled just over 100lbs out. I'll dig up the rest this weekend when I get more sacks. Should have close to 1,000lbs when all done.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2022)

24 mg/cookie


----------



## solakani (Jul 21, 2022)

I'd eat that!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2022)

solakani said:


> I'd eat that!


I’d fight you for it!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2022)

solakani said:


> I'd eat that!


I'd trade for @420God potatoes


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I’d fight you for it!


I'd monetize the iPhone video of that


----------



## solakani (Jul 21, 2022)

No fighting. Just ante up a dab for 4 cookies.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 21, 2022)

Looks like there's plenty for all. Now I will eat a hunk of my gummy monster.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 21, 2022)

solakani said:


> No fighting. Just ante up a dab for 4 cookies.





shnkrmn said:


> Looks like there's plenty for all. Now I will eat a hunk of my gummy monster.


She just likes to fight


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> She just likes to fight


Careful. She knows Pilates.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Looks like there's plenty for all. Now I will eat a hunk of my gummy monster.


You have one of these 250mg monsters?


----------



## solakani (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You have one of these 250mg monsters?
> 
> View attachment 5167413


No. I put 6 gummies in a glass jar and put it in my golf bag. They fused together pretty quick into one pulsating blob. Now I keep taking random bites. It looked more monstrous a couple days ago.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> No. I put 6 gummies in a glass jar and put View attachment 5167416it in my golf bag. They fused together pretty quick into one pulsating blob. Now I keep taking random bites. It looked more monstrous a couple days ago.


It almost looks like fish!


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It almost looks like fish!


Yeah my wife said it looked like sashimi tuna


----------



## DarkWeb (Jul 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> It almost looks like phish!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'd monetize the iPhone video of that


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 21, 2022)

I started a new job. I wasn’t trained and walked into a mess. Instead of letting it roll of my shoulders and not say anything about my frustrations I voiced every concern I had and let everyone know. When the manager came to me after she heard from other people how disgusted I am I told her and showed her everything. At first she tried to powder coat some things but then realized better and is going to
Make sure higher standards are set. I can not tell you how awesome I feel setting these boundaries straight out the gate. I have to laugh because I really shoved it back into them . They thought they could treat me like that they were sooo wrong.


----------



## raratt (Jul 21, 2022)

I think the problems in my flower room have been because my piranha poster had fallen down. Put it back up today.


Got it in Sicily, come to find out the girls in the show had been abducted and forced to do the show. The "ringmaster" was arrested and put in jail years later.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I started a new job. I wasn’t trained and walked into a mess. Instead of letting it roll of my shoulders and not say anything about my frustrations I voiced every concern I had and let everyone know. When the manager came to me after she heard from other people how disgusted I am I told her and showed her everything. At first she tried to powder coat some things but then realized better and is going to
> Make sure higher standards are set. I can not tell you how awesome I feel setting these boundaries straight out the gate. I have to laugh because I really shoved it back into them . They thought they could treat me like that they were sooo wrong.


That's really good, keep being true to yourself.


----------



## lokie (Jul 21, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I started a new job. I wasn’t trained and walked into a mess. Instead of letting it roll of my shoulders and not say anything about my frustrations I voiced every concern I had and let everyone know. When the manager came to me after she heard from other people how disgusted I am I told her and showed her everything. At first she tried to powder coat some things but then realized better and is going to
> Make sure higher standards are set. I can not tell you how awesome I feel setting these boundaries straight out the gate. I have to laugh because I really shoved it back into them . They thought they could treat me like that they were sooo wrong.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 21, 2022)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5167623
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5167628


Lol, dude , it’s like these people need a hard bitch slap
And I am SO peaked to ready to get some lazy mother fuckers sweeping my floors and wiping shit down , data entry and sticking people. The gravy train is over . It ends with me. Lmao
No more hiding in the janitor closet.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 21, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5167404
> 24 mg/cookie


my brother just today told me someone gave him a brownie at the bar this week and he slept for 14 hours straight


----------



## manfredo (Jul 21, 2022)

I have seen this woman feeding deer in her front yard a few times now...Got a quick pic today. I thought it was fake at first....and as you see she lives in town, on a busy street. I do know deer love birdseed! The other say she was sitting on that swing on her porch and it was right next to her.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 22, 2022)

manfredo said:


> my brother just today told me someone gave him a brownie at the bar this week and he slept for 14 hours straight


My husband wants one of your brother's bar brownies! He got 1 1/2 hours of sleep last night and he's not happy.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 22, 2022)

I went fishing after lunch and caught two nice ~11" trout in 15 minutes, and we're having them for supper


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 22, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I went fishing after lunch and caught two nice ~11" trout in 15 minutes, and we're having them for supper


Sheesh, I'm afraid you might be telling the truth about the size of those fish. Any other "fisherman" and those trout wouldnt have fit in the pan, oh... and you should've seen the one that got away.


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 22, 2022)

Milled some door jamb, casing, and shelves today for GV. I will shoot them with some primer and paint in the morning.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 22, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Sheesh, I'm afraid you might be telling the truth about the size of those fish. Any other "fisherman" and those trout wouldnt have fit in the pan, oh... and you should've seen the one that got away.


----------



## raratt (Jul 23, 2022)

Drawer pulls arrived today, going to return them. They don't stand out enough to get my fat fingers under them.  
Have to take them back to the store for refund. I knew I should have checked one out in person.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 23, 2022)

drawer knobs and backplate protectors - Google Search



A really nice touch is using backplate protectors under your hardware, and not only do they look great, but they protect your cabinets and make them easier to clean. You know how you get fingerprints around the cabinet door nobs, and after a while it can damage the finish? They also make them larger for 2 hole style pulls. 

Yeah the hardware makes such a difference.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 23, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Sheesh, I'm afraid you might be telling the truth about the size of those fish. Any other "fisherman" and those trout wouldnt have fit in the pan, oh... and you should've seen the one that got away.


Once i get done being busy, you gotta go out fishing with me. No reason to lie about size


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 23, 2022)

Finally getting to work on the actual deck framing. I got some help finally. Got all the drainage in, road base under the deck and compacted in this morning. Started on the deck beams. Triple 2X12’s. Glued and nailed. 15 of them total.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 23, 2022)

The front and the back(much longer) is the same. Side loaded beams. The other side will be cantilevered over the beams which in my opinion is easier. Got those footings poured. Got the 6x6 pt posts here ready to cut. Easy peasy. Actual fun stuff for a minute minus the heat actually happy to get out of the house knowing i only have like a week of shit in there still to do and done


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> I think the problems in my flower room have been because my piranha poster had fallen down. Put it back up today.
> View attachment 5167613
> 
> Got it in Sicily, come to find out the girls in the show had been abducted and forced to do the show. The "ringmaster" was arrested and put in jail years later.


Those stupid purple strains i kicked down dont help. Which one are you tripping on?


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 23, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Once i get done being busy, you gotta go out fishing with me. No reason to lie about size


Hell yeah, I remember you posting some beauties out of Shasta i think.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 23, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Hell yeah, I remember you posting some beauties out of Shasta i think.


Yeah shasta AND almanor. God damn i miss that place the most


----------



## raratt (Jul 23, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah shasta AND almanor. God damn i miss that place the most


Ever been up to Little Grass? I love it up there. There are some big browns and rainbows in there.


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 23, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah shasta AND almanor. God damn i miss that place the most


For sure, lots of memories of almanor, we used to hit Butt lake a lot too. Power house was always pretty good.


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> Ever been up to Little Grass? I love it up there. There are some big browns and rainbows in there.


Spent a few weeks one summer up there doing a foundation. Such a cool area to explore, ghost towns, and cemeteries everywhere from the gold rush era. Did you get a chance to check out Seven Falls on the south branch of the feather?


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jul 23, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Spent a few weeks one summer up there doing a foundation. Such a cool area to explore, ghost towns, and cemeteries everywhere from the gold rush era. Did you get a chance to check out Seven Falls on the south branch of the feather?


Unfortunately not, didn't know about it.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 23, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> For sure, lots of memories of almanor, we used to hit Butt lake a lot too. Power house was always pretty good.


You’re talking the lake powerhouse but under butt lake,
when the water starts flowing, you know to drive up to the caribou powerhouse.
I got busted fishing below there once. Under the bridge. Turns out its all federal land, got rolled up on by a fed ranger. Mother fuckers. They used my Rec as a “coupon”


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 23, 2022)

420God said:


> Went on an 8 hour call for a hay fire during one of our hottest days. I think an electric fence caught the grass on fire and carried over to hay shelters. Ended up calling a box alarm and had multiple departments join us, we dumped a quarter million gallons of water to finally get it all out.
> View attachment 5166498View attachment 5166493View attachment 5166501View attachment 5166502


I didn't think you were allowed any hair on your face for the mask?


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 23, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Almanor is either a slow 1mph pulling threaded night crawlers
> 
> You’re talking the lake powerhouse but under butt lake,
> when the water starts flowing, you know to drive up to the caribou powerhouse.
> I got busted fishing below there once. Under the bridge. Turns out its all federal land, got rolled up on by a fed ranger. Mother fuckers. They used my Rec as a “coupon”


Fuck I ripped so much lip at caribou it's not even funny. I finally went inside the old hotel last year, what a trip that is, figure it's not going to be around much longer.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 23, 2022)

Almanor, summertime and right after the hex hatch. It’s either a 1mph slow troll with a threaded crawler or its, a 2.9 mph speedy shiner troll.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 23, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Fuck I ripped so much lip at caribou it's not even funny. I finally went inside the old hotel last year, what a trip that is, figure it's not going to be around much longer.


Nice!
When they’re letting butt lake water out the turbines, the trout come alive.


----------



## raratt (Jul 23, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I didn't think you were allowed any hair on your face for the mask?


I knew guys in the volunteers that had beards and would carry Vaseline to put on it to get the mask to seal.


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 23, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Nice!
> When they’re letting butt lake water out the turbines, the trout come alive.


There are small mouth in there too. I like them just as much, wish I figured that out when I was younger.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 23, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> There are small mouth in there too. I like them just as much, wish I figured that out when I was younger.


If only lake oroville was known for largemouth  the thermalito afterbay has em though


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> I knew guys in the volunteers that had beards and would carry Vaseline to put on it to get the mask to seal.


Maybe volunteers have less regulations. I don't know. My uncle was a fire chief and he could have a mustache, but couldn't have a beard or hair where the respirator fits. I had the jacket and pants. That's some heavy gear. No wonder those guys have their jackets off. They were probably sweating their nuts off in those pants though,


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 23, 2022)

I set up the kiddie pool as per Lady Napsalot's request


----------



## 420God (Jul 24, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I didn't think you were allowed any hair on your face for the mask?


It varies by department. As long as we pass the fit test we're allowed to have facial hair.


----------



## raratt (Jul 24, 2022)

Dumped a whole bag of ladybugs in my flower room, they are hopefully feasting right now. Too far along in flower to spray with anything.


----------



## raratt (Jul 24, 2022)

Ordered some real Columbian Gold seeds, they had pics of them and I remember what they looked like. I had to sift enough of them out of the ounces I bought back in the day.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> Dumped a whole bag of ladybugs in my flower room, they are hopefully feasting right now. Too far along in flower to spray with anything.


Ever consider filtering your intake? Possibly that could help?


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Jul 24, 2022)

Finally planted some decorative grass along new fence


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> Ordered some real Columbian Gold seeds, they had pics of them and I remember what they looked like. I had to sift enough of them out of the ounces I bought back in the day.


Have you popped them yet? Looking forward to hearing what you get. When I pop those Colombian Haze seed we'll have to compare.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2022)

nl5xsk1 said:


> Finally planted some decorative grass along new fenceView attachment 5169062


I like your fencing. What is it?


----------



## raratt (Jul 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Have you popped them yet? Looking forward to hearing what you get. When I pop those Colombian Haze seed we'll have to compare.


Just placed the order, the other ones another place called that are not even close, they are some hybrid and didn't even look Sativa.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> Just placed the order, the other ones another place called that are not even close, they are some hybrid and didn't even look Sativa.


Have you popped them? (the other seeds not the ones you ordered)


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Jul 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I like your fencing. What is it?


Just a vinyl fencing


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 24, 2022)

Lower control arms on an Impala done and a successful case of T-Rex syndrome coming on not a bad night


----------



## raratt (Jul 25, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Have you popped them? (the other seeds not the ones you ordered)


I'm almost ready to cut the non Columbian plants, which is why I can tell they aren't.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> I'm almost ready to cut the non Columbian plants, which is why I can tell they aren't.


I'll be curious about the smoke report.


----------



## ANC (Jul 25, 2022)

Nothing much. Washed some floors.
And I saw a big owl just now.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 25, 2022)

Just finished putting the window air conditioners in. We've been using a portable up until now when needed but we need more for the next week. Not as bad as some places but it's going to be hot here for awhile. 

I keep all the hardware and stuff organized with the units so it only takes a few minutes to throw them in.


----------



## ANC (Jul 25, 2022)

They are huge, females get up to 4 pounds


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 25, 2022)

lokie said:


> View attachment 5167623
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5167628


I had a thing for Nurse Ratched... it's the smile.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 25, 2022)

Did a bunch of stupid shit first but got most of the beams set in the back. The insulators are doing up the floor, sorry its just not worth doing it yourself these days. That trade is not like any other. They’ll do it for the price of material we pay. it’s always been like that. Hanging sheetrock is right under that. But of course i had to hang my own board

Shit’s about to start really being framed up


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 25, 2022)

It would go a hell of allot faster if i just did decking.
But i’m about 1.5 weeks out from having it all framed. I’ll then order the decking, get all the blocking in for rails. Start laying out landings, cutting up stringers and get back on the inside for a second if i got a second on top of fucking gardening. Fuck gardening


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 25, 2022)

Easy day, did a few more sheet rock repairs in GV. Also jammed and trimmed a doorway between the living area and the dining room.
Got a pic of the TV cabinet after it was painted and it's shelving and crown molding installed too.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Jul 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> They recently replaced my water meter, got the first bill after, it went from $114 to $402.  WTF over?


That where all the lake Meade water went.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 25, 2022)

I'm going to pack a bowl and smoke it took father-inlaw for blood work and just packed up the light for the Third time today and I will not give the number of times of checking tracking information I will say that it is more than 3 Times lol


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 27, 2022)

I'm alone here at Napsalot manor for two nights while Lady Napsalot is visiting her sister in the northlands


----------



## raratt (Jul 28, 2022)

Two loads of laundry washed, waiting for the towels to dry the rest of the way. Groceries bought and put away. Need to go grab a six pack at least, beer shelf is borderline. After that I'm done. BLT's for dinner. I have been such a good wife today.


----------



## DCcan (Jul 28, 2022)

Armorless undersea cable, start to finish.
Fiber optic cable gets wrapped in steel wire on spools, then gets a copper sleeving welded over it in the second shot.
 

Then the copper coated spools go to extrusion line, gets a polymer coating, then cooled in water trays that run forever. You can see the finished product overhead.

 

Goes into huge creels underneath, then the ends are tested here.
Then down the elevated high line a thousand feet to the harbor to be loaded onto a ship.
About 800 miles of undersea cable on that load, light duty stuff. Most the armorless cable has multiple layers of protection, armored cable is usually coated again with steel and tar.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 29, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Armorless undersea cable, start to finish.
> Fiber optic cable gets wrapped in steel wire on spools, then gets a copper sleeving welded over it in the second shot.
> View attachment 5171179 View attachment 5171178
> 
> ...


That is VERY impressive.


----------



## raratt (Jul 30, 2022)

Ordered drawer pulls again after taking the other ones back yesterday, picked up KFC for dinner on my way home.


----------



## DCcan (Jul 30, 2022)

Saw some A-10's lined up for takeoff, fearsome planes. That last one is going to jetblast me in a second. 
I heard them first, then saw 4 Warthogs taxiing thru the trees, forgot there was an airport there!

Usually, they are preparing to cross the Atlantic, probably Nat. Guard deploying to Europe for the summer.


----------



## raratt (Jul 30, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Saw some A-10's lined up for takeoff, fearsome planes. That last one is going to jetblast me in a second.
> I heard them first, then saw 4 Warthogs taxiing thru the trees, forgot there was an airport there!
> 
> Usually, they are preparing to cross the Atlantic, probably Nat. Guard deploying to Europe for the summer.
> ...


BBBBRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Saw some A-10's lined up for takeoff, fearsome planes. That last one is going to jetblast me in a second.
> I heard them first, then saw 4 Warthogs taxiing thru the trees, forgot there was an airport there!
> 
> Usually, they are preparing to cross the Atlantic, probably Nat. Guard deploying to Europe for the summer.
> ...


Beautiful where's @Singlemalt I think that plane is his spirit animal


----------



## lokie (Jul 30, 2022)

raratt said:


> BBBBRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## ANC (Jul 30, 2022)

Justin-case said:


> Easy day, did a few more sheet rock repairs in GV. Also jammed and trimmed a doorway between the living area and the dining room.
> Got a pic of the TV cabinet after it was painted and it's shelving and crown molding installed too.
> View attachment 5169586View attachment 5169585View attachment 5169584View attachment 5169587


think there is enough light on the left for a plant.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 30, 2022)

Sprayed the whiteflies off the bottom sides of the leaves of my plants.. 
Ive never had a problem with these bastards before.. 
Hopefully i dont have to fight these little fuckers the whole time..


----------



## raratt (Jul 30, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Sprayed the whiteflies off the bottom sides of the leaves of my plants..
> Ive never had a problem with these bastards before..
> Hopefully i dont have to fight these little fuckers the whole time..


Ladybugs.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 30, 2022)

raratt said:


> Ladybugs.


Theres a couple ladybugs hanging around. But not enough to stop them.. maybe ill order some if it becomes overwelming..


----------



## raratt (Jul 30, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Theres a couple ladybugs hanging around. But not enough to stop them.. maybe ill order some if it becomes overwelming..


Better to get them under control before it gets bad, if they aren't flowering Neem and insecticidal soap will kill them.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 30, 2022)

raratt said:


> Better to get them under control before it gets bad, if they aren't flowering Neem and insecticidal soap will kill them.


Ive been going back and forth between spraying soap one day and dilouted alcohol and water the next.. something about alcohol fucks up their reproduction or something..


----------



## raratt (Jul 30, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Ive been going back and forth between spraying soap one day and dilouted alcohol and water the next.. something about alcohol fucks up their reproduction or something..


Brewers droop.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 30, 2022)

raratt said:


> Brewers droop.


Thats funny.. probably exactly it..


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 30, 2022)

raratt said:


> Brewers droop.


Damn, beat me to it!


----------



## raratt (Jul 30, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Damn, beat me to it!


GMTA


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 30, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Sprayed the whiteflies off the bottom sides of the leaves of my plants..
> Ive never had a problem with these bastards before..
> Hopefully i dont have to fight these little fuckers the whole time..


They are bastards....when my plants were in veg phase I knocked the shit out of them real quick with a sprayer using a diatomaceous earth slurry.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 30, 2022)

lokie said:


>


Those fuckers are awesome !


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 30, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> They are bastards....when my plants were in veg phase I knocked the shit out of them real quick with a sprayer using a diatomaceous earth slurry.


Ah shit,, i got a bag of d.e. some where.. i should find it.. ive been killing them off for a couple weeks now, but the little buggers keep coming back. Ive learnd the other day that they like certian plants .. just so happens my plants are growing next to black raspberries which happens to be on the list of one of their faverite plants to flock to..


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 30, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Ah shit,, i got a bag of d.e. some where.. i should find it.. ive been killing them off for a couple weeks now, but the little buggers keep coming back. Ive learnd the other day that they like certian plants .. just so happens my plants are growing next to black raspberries which happens to be on the list of one of their faverite plants to flock to..


Not sure how but got them on my indoor plants...oh yea , the DE should be food grade....ya probably already knew.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 30, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Not sure how but got them on my indoor plants...oh yea , the DE should be food grade....ya probably already knew.


A very long time ago i got them in my hydro ( flood & drain) grow. They were easy to deal with for me indoors, but outdoors they're never ending.. im hopeing its like a seasonal thing and they will die back after a while..


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 31, 2022)

Making a pot of coffee first thing, I know there is a paper towel on the counter, reach to gab it using my peripheral vision and end up holding a 1/4 # of partiality melted butter slipping between my fingers.
Time for a bowl.


----------



## raratt (Jul 31, 2022)

Not making a butterfingers joke...


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 31, 2022)

Spent most the day with a specialist in gastrointestinal issues. I've developed a very rare case of flatulence, an oddment.....anomaly ! This is the third time this spectacle occurred in last couple of years, I was getting a little freaked-out ! The Doc explained this rare syndrome........he said , " This can only be seen by an observer at an angle of 45deg from the direction opposite the light source ....this angle allows the reflection, refraction and dispersion of water droplets to reveal the visible spectrum. 
He placed a few shims in my sphincter to realign, hoping it would help. He told me it was not something to worry about..he said " Look at it as entertainment for guests."


----------



## raratt (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 31, 2022)

https://www.cnn.com/2022/07/31/entertainment/nichelle-nichols-star-trek-dies/index.html


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 31, 2022)

Trees and stuff removed and new shit planted. Been a few weekends in the making 

Before 



After... (gotta get more of the wood fence trim stuff. Gonna go all the way up)



Then I have the entire rest of the yard to do.


SH420


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 31, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Trees and stuff removed and new shit planted. Been a few weekends in the making
> 
> Before
> 
> ...


what's going on across the street? looks like a deal of some kind...


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2022/07/31/entertainment/nichelle-nichols-star-trek-dies/index.html


Oh Uhrura.....when I was a teen I had many carnal scenarios figured out with that space trucking Black Magic Woman ! ......loved that red velour miniskirt and those back breaking legs....ouch !


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2022)

I sold the farm today....the price of weed ain't in it any more and I ain't getting any younger. I can buy weed cheaper here in Cali than I can grow it. Somebody made me an offer I couldn't refuse. I'm glad I had the farm completely paid off. He got the farm and all of the plants in the greenhouses. He has a market in his home state that will cover it. I received a sizable down payment and I will carry my own 10 year note. Not a bad deal, almost doubled my retirement for the next 10 years. 
On a side note, at $20 a pop for clones I might just use my basement and sell him (and others) clones. I can make a decent profit flipping those out of my hydro cloners. Some of the neighbors up there were having trouble finding good clones this year. I'm able to produce 1000 at a time every 3-4 weeks. I could afford to pay $1000 for a cut of the latest hot strain to drop on instagram and offer it at $20. Much easier than running the farm and just as much profit with less risk.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 1, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I sold the farm today....the price of weed ain't in it any more and I ain't getting any younger. I can buy weed cheaper here in Cali than I can grow it. Somebody made me an offer I couldn't refuse. I'm glad I had the farm completely paid off. He got the farm and all of the plants in the greenhouses. He has a market in his home state that will cover it. I received a sizable down payment and I will carry my own 10 year note. Not a bad deal, almost doubled my retirement for the next 10 years.
> On a side note, at $20 a pop for clones I might just use my basement and sell him (and others) clones. I can make a decent profit flipping those out of my hydro cloners. Some of the neighbors up there were having trouble finding good clones this year. I'm able to produce 1000 at a time every 3-4 weeks. I could afford to pay $1000 for a cut of the latest hot strain to drop on instagram and offer it at $20. Much easier than running the farm and just as much profit with less risk.


Were your "Trim Slaves" included in the deal?


----------



## DCcan (Aug 1, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I sold the farm today....the price of weed ain't in it any more and I ain't getting any younger. I can buy weed cheaper here in Cali than I can grow it. Somebody made me an offer I couldn't refuse. I'm glad I had the farm completely paid off. He got the farm and all of the plants in the greenhouses. He has a market in his home state that will cover it. I received a sizable down payment and I will carry my own 10 year note. Not a bad deal, almost doubled my retirement for the next 10 years.
> On a side note, at $20 a pop for clones I might just use my basement and sell him (and others) clones. I can make a decent profit flipping those out of my hydro cloners. Some of the neighbors up there were having trouble finding good clones this year. I'm able to produce 1000 at a time every 3-4 weeks. I could afford to pay $1000 for a cut of the latest hot strain to drop on instagram and offer it at $20. Much easier than running the farm and just as much profit with less risk.


Wow, huge deal JJ. Good move, getting into supplying services, brings the stress way down.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 1, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I sold the farm today....the price of weed ain't in it any more and I ain't getting any younger. I can buy weed cheaper here in Cali than I can grow it. Somebody made me an offer I couldn't refuse. I'm glad I had the farm completely paid off. He got the farm and all of the plants in the greenhouses. He has a market in his home state that will cover it. I received a sizable down payment and I will carry my own 10 year note. Not a bad deal, almost doubled my retirement for the next 10 years.
> On a side note, at $20 a pop for clones I might just use my basement and sell him (and others) clones. I can make a decent profit flipping those out of my hydro cloners. Some of the neighbors up there were having trouble finding good clones this year. I'm able to produce 1000 at a time every 3-4 weeks. I could afford to pay $1000 for a cut of the latest hot strain to drop on instagram and offer it at $20. Much easier than running the farm and just as much profit with less risk.


I'm happy and sad for you, but mostly sad for me. I cant smoke clones at a BBQ.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Aug 1, 2022)

Well today I drove two hours to show three gentlemen that a valve needed to be shut to reduce their cold water intake. Then I drove two hours back to the shop to get called again and asked how to make the water a little bit colder because it got too hot. which I spent 30 minutes explaining how to regulate a cold water regulator valve. mind you these are college graduates with associates degrees in mechanics .these damn kids anymore man don’t know how to do anything unless you literally hold their hand and guide them through it


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Were your "Trim Slaves" included in the deal?


California is a "right to work" state....those are independent contractors.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 1, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I sold the farm today....the price of weed ain't in it any more and I ain't getting any younger. I can buy weed cheaper here in Cali than I can grow it. Somebody made me an offer I couldn't refuse. I'm glad I had the farm completely paid off. He got the farm and all of the plants in the greenhouses. He has a market in his home state that will cover it. I received a sizable down payment and I will carry my own 10 year note. Not a bad deal, almost doubled my retirement for the next 10 years.
> On a side note, at $20 a pop for clones I might just use my basement and sell him (and others) clones. I can make a decent profit flipping those out of my hydro cloners. Some of the neighbors up there were having trouble finding good clones this year. I'm able to produce 1000 at a time every 3-4 weeks. I could afford to pay $1000 for a cut of the latest hot strain to drop on instagram and offer it at $20. Much easier than running the farm and just as much profit with less risk.


I'm gonna miss the great pictures. Good luck with your new plan. Hopefully you stick around.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 1, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> ... mind you these are college graduates with associates degrees in mechanics .these damn kids anymore man don’t know how to do anything unless you literally hold their hand and guide them through it


We sent a college kid to the truck to get a phillips screwdriver, came back and said "No Phillips, they're all Stanleys." I can't make that shit up, what a moron.
I think I also convinced him that my cat was possesed by Satan, he was terrified of my cat.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2022)

doublejj said:


> California is a "right to work" state....those are independent contractors.


He did inherit one full time farm worker and a couple of bears that are living on or near the property...


----------



## Hiphophippo (Aug 1, 2022)

DCcan said:


> We sent a college kid to the truck to get a phillips screwdriver, came back and said "No Phillips, they're all Stanleys." I can't make that shit up, what a moron.
> I think I also convinced him that my cat was possesed by Satan, he was terrified of my cat.


That must be the guy they hired here. just a complete idiot. A lot of times I just like to tell myself they’re young and they will learn and then I have days like today where I wonder if I’ll ever be able to retire


----------



## raratt (Aug 1, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> I'm happy and sad for you, but mostly sad for me. I cant smoke clones at a BBQ.


I guess someone needs to figure out how to roast a pig now so the BBQ's can still happen.


----------



## raratt (Aug 1, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> Well today I drove two hours to show three gentlemen that a valve needed to be shut to reduce their cold water intake. Then I drove two hours back to the shop to get called again and asked how to make the water a little bit colder because it got too hot. which I spent 30 minutes explaining how to regulate a cold water regulator valve. mind you these are college graduates with associates degrees in mechanics .these damn kids anymore man don’t know how to do anything unless you literally hold their hand and guide them through it


School doesn't teach common sense.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 1, 2022)

raratt said:


> School doesn't teach common sense.


Graduate of Hard Knocks here.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2022)

raratt said:


> I guess someone needs to figure out how to roast a pig now so the BBQ's can still happen.


I can give you my pig roaster if you want to pick up the tradition.....


----------



## xtsho (Aug 1, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I sold the farm today....the price of weed ain't in it any more and I ain't getting any younger. I can buy weed cheaper here in Cali than I can grow it. Somebody made me an offer I couldn't refuse. I'm glad I had the farm completely paid off. He got the farm and all of the plants in the greenhouses. He has a market in his home state that will cover it. I received a sizable down payment and I will carry my own 10 year note. Not a bad deal, almost doubled my retirement for the next 10 years.
> On a side note, at $20 a pop for clones I might just use my basement and sell him (and others) clones. I can make a decent profit flipping those out of my hydro cloners. Some of the neighbors up there were having trouble finding good clones this year. I'm able to produce 1000 at a time every 3-4 weeks. I could afford to pay $1000 for a cut of the latest hot strain to drop on instagram and offer it at $20. Much easier than running the farm and just as much profit with less risk.


It's tough out there. Sounds like you made the right call. Weeds just going to keep getting cheaper. Best to run with the money while you still can. Good luck with your future endeavors.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Aug 1, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Graduate of Hard Knocks here.


I was 26 when I got out of the military and thought I knew everything because I was in the military and in truth I didn’t know a damn thing now as I’ve gotten older I thought I knew a few things and everybody’s changing everything every day and I still basically don’t know shit


----------



## xtsho (Aug 1, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I can give you my pig roaster if you want to pick up the tradition.....
> View attachment 5173420


Do use use anything for the bottom with that or is it just the foil right on the ground?


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 1, 2022)

Man I'm getting hungry


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 1, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I sold the farm today....the price of weed ain't in it any more and I ain't getting any younger. I can buy weed cheaper here in Cali than I can grow it. Somebody made me an offer I couldn't refuse. I'm glad I had the farm completely paid off. He got the farm and all of the plants in the greenhouses. He has a market in his home state that will cover it. I received a sizable down payment and I will carry my own 10 year note. Not a bad deal, almost doubled my retirement for the next 10 years.
> On a side note, at $20 a pop for clones I might just use my basement and sell him (and others) clones. I can make a decent profit flipping those out of my hydro cloners. Some of the neighbors up there were having trouble finding good clones this year. I'm able to produce 1000 at a time every 3-4 weeks. I could afford to pay $1000 for a cut of the latest hot strain to drop on instagram and offer it at $20. Much easier than running the farm and just as much profit with less risk.


Congratulations! Good luck with all your future endeavors. It was fun watching you grow . Thank you so much for sharing photos of your beautiful farm .


----------



## Hiphophippo (Aug 1, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I sold the farm today....the price of weed ain't in it any more and I ain't getting any younger. I can buy weed cheaper here in Cali than I can grow it. Somebody made me an offer I couldn't refuse. I'm glad I had the farm completely paid off. He got the farm and all of the plants in the greenhouses. He has a market in his home state that will cover it. I received a sizable down payment and I will carry my own 10 year note. Not a bad deal, almost doubled my retirement for the next 10 years.
> On a side note, at $20 a pop for clones I might just use my basement and sell him (and others) clones. I can make a decent profit flipping those out of my hydro cloners. Some of the neighbors up there were having trouble finding good clones this year. I'm able to produce 1000 at a time every 3-4 weeks. I could afford to pay $1000 for a cut of the latest hot strain to drop on instagram and offer it at $20. Much easier than running the farm and just as much profit with less risk.


Good for you. Hope you bought low and sold high.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 1, 2022)

DCcan said:


> We sent a college kid to the truck to get a phillips screwdriver, came back and said "No Phillips, they're all Stanleys." I can't make that shit up, what a moron.
> I think I also convinced him that my cat was possesed by Satan, he was terrified of my cat.


Send him to the truck to get a board stretcher next time..lol.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Aug 1, 2022)

I’m sorry I have one more story for today. As I was standing there with those three gentlemen the one asked me if I could superheat steam to make the steam hotter. I didn’t even answer him I literally shook my head as I walked away. Jesus Christmas I really don’t understand what’s happened to the working class people anymore I was trained by people that knew how to do their jobs like masters and worked with gentleman who took their jobs just as serious as they did anything else in their lives and now I’m getting asked if I can superheat steam not if I can give you more pressure.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Do use use anything for the bottom with that or is it just the foil right on the ground?


Just foil on the ground and around the sides at the bottom. You can build this roaster anywhere in less than 1/2hr and when it's over and you roll up the foil you would never know it was there. Takes about 4-5 bags of charcoal and 6-8hrs to roast a pig, flipping once. Meat just falls off the bone...


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 1, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Just foil on the ground and around the sides at the bottom. You can build this roaster anywhere in less than 1/2hr and when it's over and you roll up the foil you would never know it was there. Takes about 4-5 bags of charcoal and 6-8hrs to roast a pig, flipping once. Meat just falls off the bone...
> View attachment 5173448View attachment 5173449


Such good looking people!


----------



## xtsho (Aug 1, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Man I'm getting hungry
> View attachment 5173431


They always look so nice and then they get torn apart.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Aug 1, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Just foil on the ground and around the sides at the bottom. You can build this roaster anywhere in less than 1/2hr and when it's over and you roll up the foil you would never know it was there. Takes about 4-5 bags of charcoal and 6-8hrs to roast a pig, flipping once. Meat just falls off the bone...
> View attachment 5173448View attachment 5173449


Love it . We just borrowed a big ass rotisserie grill to do a pig on July 4. I hate asking people to borrow shit so this will definitely be my set up next year to do the pig.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Such good looking people!


I won't name names....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 1, 2022)

I was'nt planning on accomplishing anything today,, but! The central air croked on me so i guess i'll be trying to trouble shoot it and get it going.. its to damn hot without it..


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2022)

everybody and their dog loves a pig roast....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> Love it . We just borrowed a big ass rotisserie grill to do a pig on July 4. I hate asking people to borrow shit so this will definitely be my set up next year to do the pig.


You can buy everything to build this pig roaster at Home Depot. 
50 concrete cinder blocks
2 sheets of remesh wire
6-8 pieces of 1/2 rebar.
Had a neighbor with a welder and he welded the remesh and rebar together to make 2 grates to fit the cinder blocks. Wire the 2 grates together with some bailing wire with pig between. Build 4 small charcoal fires in the corners to prevent flare-ups under the pig. add coals as needed thru out the day. I've never had any complaints.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2022)

Farm flashback.....first farm we rented for 2 seasons. Used the profit from this farm to buy first farm for my partner....



Diesel was a pup.....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2022)

First BBQ.....like 10-12 years ago


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2022)

Put down payment on the second farm let that rental go....this is when things started to really get rolling. Put in 2 large greenhouses and paid this farm off after one season.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 1, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> I'm happy and sad for you, but mostly sad for me. I cant smoke clones at a BBQ.


Of course you can, you just need to be high enough


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 1, 2022)

raratt said:


> School doesn't teach common sense.


That's why we have residencies and internships. They work.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 1, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> That's why we have residencies and internships. They work.


Internship, that's like a trim prison...gotta do that before you can move up.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Internship, that's like a trim prison...gotta do that before you can move up.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 1, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Internship, that's like a trim prison...gotta do that before you can move up.


With a smile no less.


----------



## raratt (Aug 1, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> That's why we have residencies and internships. They work.


That's why Airmen weren't allowed to do a task until a 7 level signed them off on it.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Aug 1, 2022)

That’s the way every job should be but in todays labor pool and in a profession that was already slim on the pickings it’s real bad now I think they’d hire a donkey if they could teach it how to sign paper work and turn a wrench.


----------



## raratt (Aug 1, 2022)

raratt said:


> That's why Airmen weren't allowed to do a task until a 7 level signed them off on it.


Herding cats.


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 1, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Put down payment on the second farm let the rental go....this is when things started to really get rolling. Put in 2 large greenhouses and paid this farm off after one season.
> View attachment 5173495View attachment 5173496View attachment 5173497View attachment 5173498View attachment 5173499


You are da man ! F'ing insane ......beautiful !


----------



## doublejj (Aug 1, 2022)

With my partners farm paid off and functioning we rented the adjacent property for 2 years and ran that also, with 48 plants. And used profit from this rental to make down payment on a farm for me. A good solid partner is worth their weight in gold...


Diesel grew up....


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 1, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> I was'nt planning on accomplishing anything today,, but! The central air croked on me so i guess i'll be trying to trouble shoot it and get it going.. its to damn hot without it..


Well it was earwigs.. earwigs got into the switch/ relay deal for the pump/compressor.. got to get a new one..


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 1, 2022)

Slapped together some old iron wood ( mostly) ....cut some posts and poles for garden fence .....and last night at cookout 3 Sprites showed up. I have video of them flying around ,wings flapping like Hell, but can just post pic.......they can be seen left of fire , a few feet off the ground.....really f'ing bizarre, wish I could post video.....it would make your hair stand up !


----------



## Frank$ter (Aug 1, 2022)

Keep the girls happy and wet and washed myself in a stream below on my land
Praying for ️ rain in my aquifer


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 1, 2022)

Frank$ter said:


> Keep the girls happy and wet and washed myself in a stream below on my land
> Praying for ️ rain in my aquiferView attachment 5173563
> View attachment 5173561


Your Plants look good


----------



## Frank$ter (Aug 1, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Your Plants look good


Thanks brother

Working for me. Lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 1, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Such good looking people!


Such a great looking Silverado too!


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 1, 2022)

Frank$ter said:


> Keep the girls happy and wet and washed myself in a stream below on my land
> Praying for ️ rain in my aquiferView attachment 5173563
> View attachment 5173561


Looking good stoner dude ! Ya need to do a f'ing raindance...usually works. 
I hope you have some leather straps with bells that go around your ankles , a decent headress and a tom-tom !


----------



## Frank$ter (Aug 1, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Looking good stoner dude ! Ya need to do a f'ing raindance...usually works.
> I hope you have some leather straps with bells that go around your ankles , a decent headress and a tom-tom !


https://pandora.app.link/hyKpdyrH9rb no


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 1, 2022)

Frank$ter said:


> https://pandora.app.link/hyKpdyrH9rb no


Thanks.


----------



## Frank$ter (Aug 2, 2022)

doublejj said:


> With my partners farm paid off and functioning we rented the adjacent property for 2 years and ran that also, with 48 plants. And used profit from this rental to make down payment on a farm for me. A good solid partner is worth their weight in gold...
> View attachment 5173542View attachment 5173543
> 
> Diesel grew up....
> View attachment 5173544


Agree with that statement. Looking for a partner myself. Would love to get together with a small struggling farm and straighten out there kinks in the process

Inside or outside no matter how. But I'm more interested in perfecting the outside grow or hybrid greenhouse type

The profit is doing something right... And that takes the money for the setup. Ie money... PLUS the specialist skills to create perfection out of the grow conditions

Collaboration. Partnership


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 2, 2022)

Yes!! Got my central air going.. i was out checking the relay out trying to shake loose the fried earwigs.. i went and turned on the thermostat in the house and went out the the a.c. to hear a loud buzzing on the back corner.. so i gave it a hard firm smack and the fan kicked on and now i have a.c. again..


----------



## raratt (Aug 2, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Yes!! Got my central air going.. i was out checking the relay out trying to shake loose the fried earwigs.. i went and turned on the thermostat in the house and went out the the a.c. to hear a loud buzzing on the back corner.. so i gave it a hard firm smack and the fan kicked on and now i have a.c. again..


Calibrated tap.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Yes!! Got my central air going.. i was out checking the relay out trying to shake loose the fried earwigs.. i went and turned on the thermostat in the house and went out the the a.c. to hear a loud buzzing on the back corner.. so i gave it a hard firm smack and the fan kicked on and now i have a.c. again..


Check the capacitor for bulging.


----------



## raratt (Aug 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Check the capacitor for bulging.


I hate when my capacitor does that.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> I hate when my capacitor does that.


Replace it, when they bulge they are no good.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> Calibrated tap.


Yes..
I need to get the flowers away from it next..


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 2, 2022)

I can help out with heating......but ac is a little rough. 

It hit 83° and it's still at 75% humidity


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Check the capacitor for bulging.


Cap looks good, but ill keep an eye on it


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 2, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Yes!! Got my central air going.. i was out checking the relay out trying to shake loose the fried earwigs.. i went and turned on the thermostat in the house and went out the the a.c. to hear a loud buzzing on the back corner.. so i gave it a hard firm smack and the fan kicked on and now i have a.c. again..


Sounds like it was the contact relay for sure. The first thing to look at. They can get stuck open and barely make contact and chatter hard or they can also get welded closed and not shut off


----------



## Hiphophippo (Aug 2, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Yes..View attachment 5174081
> I need to get the flowers away from it next..


There’s a lot of growth around the coil. I know it sucks but you probably want to clear out that area surrounding the coil to keep air flow good and that will just clog everything up


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 2, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> There’s a lot of growth around the coil. I know it sucks but you probably want to clear out that area surrounding the coil to keep air flow good and that will just clog everything up


It was clear a couple years ago.. lol.. but the hydrageas spread like crazy along the side of the house


----------



## Hiphophippo (Aug 2, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> It was clear a couple years ago.. lol.. but the hydrageas spread like crazy along the side of the house


Yes they do I actually cut two down this summer to remove from the side of the porch


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 2, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Cap looks good, but ill keep an eye on it


Just because it's not bulging doesn't mean it wont discharge it's love all over you.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 2, 2022)

I managed to keep my shit more or less together in the face of adversity


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 4, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Just because it's not bulging doesn't mean it wont discharge it's love all over you.


Just to be clear,, im a streight man.. well streightish...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 5, 2022)

Got the new boat on the water finally today!
Just cruising the lake & playing with the trolling motor. The damn remote has too many buttons! This may take a bit to figure out.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 5, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Got the new boat on the water finally today!
> Just cruising the lake & playing with the trolling motor. The damn remote has too many buttons! This may take a bit to figure out.
> 
> View attachment 5175745


Badass,,!!
Looks like fun..


----------



## manfredo (Aug 5, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Got the new boat on the water finally today!
> Just cruising the lake & playing with the trolling motor. The damn remote has too many buttons! This may take a bit to figure out.
> 
> View attachment 5175745


Looks like a sweet spot too! Enjoy!!


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 5, 2022)

I went fishing in the city park in Eugene and caught a nice fat 12" trout and had it for supper


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 5, 2022)

Staked and Tied up tomatoe plants today .. they are starting to get loaded with fruit.. sorry no pics tonight.. water'd the piss out of my flower and vegi beds.. the next few days are going to be hellish temps.. tonights lows are n the 70's and humid..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 6, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Looks like a sweet spot too! Enjoy!!


The boat is actually a jet (60 Merc) river boat for trout fishing, I took it on the lake to play with out having to fight a current at the same time. When they are running 8 generators here they are releasing over 6000 CF per second - the river rises upwards of 6 to 10ft at times & you gotta know what you're doing!


----------



## manfredo (Aug 6, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The boat is actually a jet (60 Merc) river boat for trout fishing, I took it on the lake to play with out having to fight a current at the same time. When they are running 8 generators here they are releasing over 6000 CF per second - the river rises upwards of 6 to 10ft at times & you gotta know what you're doing!


That is awesome that it's a jet motor. I know I chewed up many a prop in our rivers. But the rivers were my favorite place to go as they are private, and usually the water a lot calmer. Plus I use to grow on the river banks in some of the best soil imaginable. The rivers here are a little dangerous too, for different reasons, like logs floating just under the surface. And this summer the water level is really low here! Yep, that is a sweet setup you have there!!


----------



## DCcan (Aug 6, 2022)

Took a nice walk along a stream down to the lake, got stoned on all the rocks again 
The cliff face looks like there was some silver there once, been mined out.


----------



## raratt (Aug 6, 2022)

Tried to find a replacement condenser for my AC unit online, original is obsolete, suitable replacement is obsolete. Looks like I'm getting a new AC unit.
Bought a new oscillating fan for the livingroom, it helps some. 87 degrees outside at the moment.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 6, 2022)

raratt said:


> Bought a new oscillating fan for the livingroom, it helps some. 87 degrees outside at the moment.


Bought a new ocillating fan for the plants, but it feels so nice I can't put it down there.
They just run quiet on med speed and move lots of air for it's size, I sleep like a rock with that running.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 6, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Bought a new ocillating fan for the plants, but it feels so nice I can't put it down there.
> They just run quiet on med speed and move lots of air for it's size, I sleep like a rock with that running.


After riding ships for over 14 years I have to have a fan that makes noise - no TV, Radio etc, just the white noise of a fan.
In the middle of the night if the old girl goes quiet that's when you're scrambling to get dressed & find your boots cause something very bad is happening.


----------



## lokie (Aug 6, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> After riding ships for over 14 years I have to have a fan that makes noise - no TV, Radio etc, just the white noise of a fan.
> In the middle of the night if the old girl goes quiet that's when you're scrambling to get dressed & find your boots cause something very bad is happening.


The absence of sound can be alarming in itself.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 6, 2022)

I accomplished trying to stay cool.. washed the dogs outside ( good day for it)
Did some more light defoliating on a couple plants..


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 6, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> After riding ships for over 14 years I have to have a fan that makes noise - no TV, Radio etc, just the white noise of a fan.
> In the middle of the night if the old girl goes quiet that's when you're scrambling to get dressed & find your boots cause something very bad is happening.


The hum of the destroyer I was on was comforting


----------



## Bareback (Aug 6, 2022)

My cocky little friend is looking a little nervous. 
He should be, his recently departed relatives were delicious.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 7, 2022)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 5176324
> My cocky little friend is looking a little nervous.
> He should be, his recently departed relatives were delicious.


Only question I have are the ones on the right hand the devils or the ones on the left angels either way it made me hungry


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 7, 2022)

Camera pans down and points upperward for hero shot..

[Farmerfischer] stands stoicly triumphant stairing into space after defeating the scurge of whiteflies


----------



## raratt (Aug 7, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Camera pans down and points upperward for hero shot..
> 
> [Farmerfischer] stands stoicly triumphant stairing into space after defeating the scurge of whiteflies


How? The little bitches. I'm about to cut everything so it really doesn't matter much now. I read they don't live long without sap sucking.


----------



## raratt (Aug 7, 2022)

The zucchini are covered in aphids and a few whiteflies. I was about to spray them, but I noticed the ladybugs obviously laid eggs before they left and there are larva all over them. I'll leave them to eat to their hearts desire.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> How? The little bitches. I'm about to cut everything so it really doesn't matter much now. I read they don't live long without sap sucking.


Ive been spraying soap water one day then alcohol water the next.. been repeating this for afew weeks now.. the last couple days i havent seen any flys.. this doesnt mean they are gone ( im outdoors open air) just they havent been on my plants the last couple days so im stoked.. 
Side note, my neighbors on bothside of my property have plants too.. i hope they havent moved to theirs..lol


----------



## ismann (Aug 7, 2022)

Planned out my next grow later this year. I'll be growing in the mountains in NC indoors during winter. Should be fun. Ripped right now.


----------



## raratt (Aug 8, 2022)

$6517 for a new AC installed tomorrow. The guy called first thing this morning. They didn't send the seer rating though.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 8, 2022)

raratt said:


> $6517 for a new AC installed tomorrow. The guy called first thing this morning. They didn't send the seer rating though.


As much as I hate to say it, "It is what it is".
Comfort comes at a price.
Unfortunately.


----------



## raratt (Aug 8, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> As much as I hate to say it, "It is what it is".
> Comfort comes at a price.
> Unfortunately.


Went with a higher seer unit, it's a little more but will make a difference in the electric bill.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 8, 2022)

raratt said:


> Went with a higher seer unit, it's a little more but will make a difference in the electric bill.


I had to look up what the "seer" was all about (basically higher efficiency rating).
That term was not around when I was AC&R cert'd 20+ years ago.

It sounds like a very smart move on your part.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 8, 2022)

Time to make Z hash…

— edit —
Mostly trim so I’m running about 10 ounces.
kinda low on ice so only doing 2 washes. (15 & 30 mins)
Will probably rinse at least 3 times before using bags. This material was not clean for sure…


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 8, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> Time to make Z hash…
> View attachment 5177081
> — edit —
> Mostly trim so I’m running about 10 ounces.
> ...


This was a learning experience.
I’ve never made hash during summer months - and don’t recommend it. Maybe if you started super early while it’s still cool outside. 
And it’s way better to have extra ice rather than bare minimum. 
Yield was shit because hash that’s not extremely cold will stick to everything. Bags, buckets, etc


----------



## raratt (Aug 8, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> This was a learning experience.
> I’ve never made hash during summer months - and don’t recommend it. Maybe if you started super early while it’s still cool outside.
> And it’s way better to have extra ice rather than bare minimum.
> Yield was shit because hash that’s not extremely cold will stick to everything. Bags, buckets, etc


I usually used about 15-20 pounds of ice in a 5 gallon bucket. Did it in summer because I didn't want to play with ice in the winter. I used a paint stirring wand on my drill.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 8, 2022)

raratt said:


> I used a paint stirring wand on my drill.


Same here though I quickly figured out that my battery powered Makita didn't have the speed to really give the goop & ice a good thrashing so I switched to a 110v craftsman for much better yield.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 8, 2022)

raratt said:


> I usually used about 15-20 pounds of ice in a 5 gallon bucket. Did it in summer because I didn't want to play with ice in the winter. I used a paint stirring wand on my drill.


I definitely fucked up by going with bare minimum supply of ice. 
The extractions went fine until the 'slurry' went into buckets to let it settle. I didn't add ice to the rinse buckets, which was a HUGE mistake. 
Gotta keep that shit ice cold at all times or the hash will stick to EVERYTHING. *

Lesson learned. 

* - if you don't rinse the hash before filtering through bags, you'll have more trouble with bags getting clogged with debris, and the final product will contain lots of impurities. Just keep it cold...


----------



## raratt (Aug 8, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Same here though I quickly figured out that my battery powered Makita didn't have the speed to really give the goop & ice a good thrashing so I switched to a 110v craftsman for much better yield.


I didn't work it too hard because I did that once and ended up with green hash instead of the yellow color. I have the three graduated bags to filter it with.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 8, 2022)

raratt said:


> I didn't work it too hard because I did that once and ended up with green hash instead of the yellow color. I have the three graduated bags to filter it with.


Rinsing before using mesh bags will get rid of the green stuff.
just gotta keep it ice cold at all times or this will happen:

This is the 220 bag! 
I knew something was fucked up when I saw globs of hash in the 220. Couldn’t scrape it out. It’s fused to the mesh.
Let this be a lesson to others…


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 8, 2022)

raratt said:


> I usually used about 15-20 pounds of ice in a 5 gallon bucket. Did it in summer because I didn't want to play with ice in the winter. I used a paint stirring wand on my drill.





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Same here though I quickly figured out that my battery powered Makita didn't have the speed to really give the goop & ice a good thrashing so I switched to a 110v craftsman for much better yield.


I try to go slow and I feel the less the better. Less plant material gets in it.



Chunky Stool said:


> Rinsing before using mesh bags will get rid of the green stuff.
> just gotta keep it ice cold at all times or this will happen:
> View attachment 5177247
> This is the 220 bag!
> ...


Alcohol will clean that up.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 8, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I try to go slow and I feel the less the better. Less plant material gets in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Alcohol will clean that up.


Yep, alcohol and hot water cleaned up the bags nicely. 
My problem today was definitely temperature (and stupidity).
Once the water hits a certain temp, hash sticks to everything - even debris in the water.
So the next time I’m tempted to make hash in the summer, I’ll buy 3X the ice I think I will need.

maybe 4X.


----------



## raratt (Aug 8, 2022)

Drawer pulls are MIA, and Home depot's system is down so they can't give me a refund at the moment and reorder. 
SO, I get to call back later and navigate through the menus again to speak to a human.


----------



## raratt (Aug 8, 2022)

On a positive note the AC guys will be here between 8-9 in the morning to install my new system. Being cool is a good thing.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 8, 2022)

raratt said:


> On a positive note the AC guys will be here between 8-9 in the morning to install my new system. Being cool is a good thing.


Yeah you need it like we need heating systems here...It's not a luxury when it's that hot!! Hopefully you save a bunch in your electric bills!!


----------



## raratt (Aug 8, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yeah you need it like we need heating systems here...It's not a luxury when it's that hot!! Hopefully you save a bunch in your electric bills!!


This month is going to suck because the old one was running all the time and not cooling.
Going from 13 to 16 SEER.


----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2022)

AC being installed as I type. The delta breeze is going full force so it is really nice out this morning, 69 right now. Should be in after a couple hours.


----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2022)

Cold air coming out of registers.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 10, 2022)

Harvest time again. Trimming for the next couple of days  





A Blue Dream pheno I'm not keeping.




Another BD pheno. I found the two I'm keeping, I'll narrow it down to a single pheno after the next couple of runs. This one is strong and sweet, just not a great producer -


----------



## DCcan (Aug 11, 2022)

Got stoned again, I love this short trail. Nice little rise to the ledge above.
Always got a joint going on these little walks.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 11, 2022)

Boats this week, pretty sure the pool boat with aux. chiller is my favorite. Only one you can fish off.
The white whale makes the 45' boat look like a dinghy.
One in the middle can flatten out and go underwater, sub is first nuclear engine.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 11, 2022)

I'm just a helpless bystander all week lol


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> Drawer pulls are MIA, and Home depot's system is down so they can't give me a refund at the moment and reorder.
> SO, I get to call back later and navigate through the menus again to speak to a human.


Yeah Home Depot. Did I mention they lost my dishwasher and expected me to pay for it! Sigh... that wasn't fun.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 11, 2022)

Trimmed a Meltdown tonight....Sticky and super smelling....A great strain from @BobBitchen.


----------



## solakani (Aug 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Trimmed a Meltdown tonight....Sticky and super smelling....A great strain from @BobBitchen. View attachment 5179415


Nice. Sticky. Terpy. Is it a high CBD strain? asking for a friend


----------



## solakani (Aug 12, 2022)

Funny thing happened with my tunes and a smoke alarm. It was a minute in before I realize the alarm was real. Tripping around to find out it is a false alarm. I switch off the power to the smoke detector but it battery operated. By this time I have my headphones on, read the manual and pressed the STFU button. I get up on a ladder and spray the ionization chamber with compressed air to troubleshoot. Power back on. Peace restored atm.

Long story short. I gave my smoke detector a blowjob today.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Trimmed a Meltdown tonight....Sticky and super smelling....A great strain from @BobBitchen. View attachment 5179415


Beautiful job! I love the color on them.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 12, 2022)

solakani said:


> Nice. Sticky. Terpy. Is it a high CBD strain? asking for a friend


My guess would be that it is high in CBD, but I'm not sure...It's a nice relaxing smoke! And a good high....a lot of purple strains don't deliver, IMO, but this one does!!


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Trimmed a Meltdown tonight....Sticky and super smelling....A great strain from @BobBitchen. View attachment 5179415


I'm going to be starting that soon!


----------



## solakani (Aug 12, 2022)

manfredo said:


> My guess would be that it is high in CBD, but I'm not sure...It's a nice relaxing smoke! And a good high....a lot of purple strains don't deliver, IMO, but this one does!!


Thanks. Purple may be a blueberry leaning pheno. Good job.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I'm going to be starting that soon!


Same here, another seed-a-palooza!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 12, 2022)

Hopefully our state will go legal so I can grow again.
Too chicken to try & fly under the radar.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 12, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Same here, another seed-a-palooza!


It's on!


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> It's on!View attachment 5179793



Love those strain names...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> It's on!View attachment 5179793


Fireballs sounds a bit uncomfortable.


----------



## ismann (Aug 12, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Hopefully our state will go legal so I can grow again.
> Too chicken to try & fly under the radar.


Sheeeit that's half the fun. Spark it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 12, 2022)

Interview. Fucking nailed it. 5 minutes after hanging up the phone get s call back for the 2nd interview Monday. Lol. $10,000 sign on bonus .


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 13, 2022)

Pinched off a few fans…


----------



## manfredo (Aug 13, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> Pinched off a few fans…
> View attachment 5180364


They look super healthy!  

It was the perfect year, so far anyways, for outdoor here in the northeast...and the first time in about 23 years I didn't put any out. Ugh! Murphys Law!! Last year most everything went to mold it was so wet...I should have known this year would be good!! Oh well, I do have indoor going.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 14, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Trimmed a Meltdown tonight....Sticky and super smelling....A great strain from @BobBitchen. View attachment 5179415


Very nice! 

I bought a pack of Mr. Bitchen's Meltdown and it's on deck for the next crop. 
Got any advice? 
Do they grow bushy or tall & lanky?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 14, 2022)

manfredo said:


> They look super healthy!
> 
> It was the perfect year, so far anyways, for outdoor here in the northeast...and the first time in about 23 years I didn't put any out. Ugh! Murphys Law!! Last year most everything went to mold it was so wet...I should have known this year would be good!! Oh well, I do have indoor going.


Thanks brother!
I can relate to bud rot and mold. Here in the PNW it usually gets dicey after Oct 1.
I'm trying to keep my plants super healthy so they'll stand a better chance even if it gets cool early. 

I need to prune all of them and it takes a while. Trying to do at least 2 per day... 
Gotta be careful with hands and scissors to avoid spreading disease. Hopefully there isn't any but HPLVD has me spooked. I just keep a spray bottle of rubbing alcohol handy to clean up before starting on a different plant.

Organic soil is definitely the way to go and when it comes to nutrients I've gotten the best results by side-dressing after every repot. It gives em layers of food so the plants can regulate themselves. 

TIP: If you grow in unlined cloth pots, wrapping the sides with shrink wrap helps a LOT. Leave a couple of inches at the bottom so the roots can air prune. 

Grassroots makes lined pots that are very popular but kinda pricey.

sorry for rambling...


----------



## manfredo (Aug 14, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I bought a pack of Mr. Bitchen's Meltdown and it's on deck for the next crop.
> Got any advice?
> Do they grow bushy or tall & lanky?


Somewhere in the middle I'd say...It seems to be a fairly easy strain to grow!! I did a little supercropping in veg to make them bushier, and they filled out well. Didn't get too tall. Nice full, fairly dense buds, and a decent producer.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 14, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I bought a pack of Mr. Bitchen's Meltdown and it's on deck for the next crop.
> Got any advice?
> Do they grow bushy or tall & lanky?


There's a great thread about his gear. Lots of good info and good growers there.





__





Bob Bitchen's buds


I'v been lurking & learning here for a little over three years now, I was lucky enough to stumble into some great threads, club 600, Breeders Boutique, & a few others, very talented growers & cool people, thanks all :p. I'm enjoying the growing experience very much ( fucking addicted!) and...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2022)

Taking cans in this morning, running out of room in my storage area.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 16, 2022)

Ran to the store before Momma woke up, picked up a rose bouquet, box of chocolate, Canadian bacon, muffins & hollendase.

Happy Anniversary Sweetie!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 16, 2022)

I got a steroid shot in my ass . First time I have ever had one. It’s given me Pain relief for the first time in 2 weeks. This job beat me shit. The second interview for a new job was insanely bizarre. The dude sounded like a robot on meth. It was an hour long and I didn’t really say much. 5 minutes after the interview I received the job offer.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 16, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I got a steroid shot in my ass . First time I have ever had one. It’s given me Pain relief for the first time in 2 weeks. This job beat me shit. The second interview for a new job was insanely bizarre. The dude sounded like a robot on meth. It was an hour long and I didn’t really say much. 5 minutes after the interview I received the job offer.


Hopefully you will get even more pain relief in the days to come...It usually takes a few days to really kick in, so it's a good sign you are getting relief already.

I had my right shoulder joint done yesterday, and my SI joints a month ago. I have put off a shoulder replacement with the cortisone injections.


----------



## raratt (Aug 17, 2022)

Swapped out my cable router and reconnected all the WiFi stuff in the house. Got a couple Ahi steaks out for dinner.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 18, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Hopefully you will get even more pain relief in the days to come...It usually takes a few days to really kick in, so it's a good sign you are getting relief already.
> 
> I had my right shoulder joint done yesterday, and my SI joints a month ago. I have put off a shoulder replacement with the cortisone injections.


Sorry to hear about your shoulder issue and glad the shots are beneficial. I am getting some relief with that shot but it comes and goes. I thought things were getting better and then I sat down for an hour doing nothing but talking to a mental health councilor and after the meeting i was met with excruciating pain, yes.. from doing nothing but talking and sitting. This leaves me to conclude that the stressful things I was talking about are serious triggers to my pain and something I need to address in and of itself. 
Today I am headed to the chiropractor and tomorrow another appointment with the doc followed by PT. 
My health insurance with this job will run out soon because I am quitting. My new gig will not begin until mid next month and might have to wait on Health Insurance for a while. Main thing is I will not be involving myself in a physical and mental stressful job any more and hope to find myself healed by time the new gig starts. I am so excited about this new position. The staff and mangers understand completely the complexities of the job and we discussed in great deal what is expected so there are no surprises!! Holding off smoking weed with the pending drug test is quite difficult. Once the drug test is done the healing process will speed up with introducing weed back into my life. 
I have seen some really well done shoulder replacements and great success stories. I know it must be super scary to take that big jump and do it. I wish you all the best.


----------



## raratt (Aug 18, 2022)

Now that I figured out the jig I'm installing drawer pulls.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 18, 2022)

Found nearly everything. The search area was wide


----------



## wakenbake91 (Aug 18, 2022)

I gotta get me some of bobs gear, have yet to hear anything bad about any of them. I really wanna try that Chernobyl!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 18, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Found nearly everything. *The search area was wide* View attachment 5183268


What type of search pattern did you use & what was your Datum?

Expanding square search
Sector search
Track line search
Parallel track search


----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2022)

I have 4 drawers left to put pulls on, then I get to change gears and do doors. Debating on whether to hang the doors on the uppers to install the pulls or install them prior to hanging them.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 19, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What type of search pattern did you use & what was your Datum?
> 
> Expanding square search
> Sector search
> ...


I use Yellowbeards stagger crawl.technique


----------



## manfredo (Aug 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> I have 4 drawers left to put pulls on, then I get to change gears and do doors. Debating on whether to hang the doors on the uppers to install the pulls or install them prior to hanging them.


Hang the doors first, is how I have always done them. Maybe less messy the other way though.


----------



## DCcan (Aug 20, 2022)

Got to stop at the harbor yesterday, had a nice puff on the battlements.


----------



## the known grower (Aug 20, 2022)

didn't accomplish anything except harvesting & packing up my buds that are done with the curing, Ddcan what do you do with all that humidity?


----------



## bk78 (Aug 20, 2022)

the known grower said:


> didn't accomplish anything except harvesting & packing up my buds that are done with the curing, Ddcan what do you do with all that humidity?


Any pics of the ripe buds you harvested?


----------



## bk78 (Aug 20, 2022)

the known grower said:


> didn't accomplish anything except harvesting & packing up my buds that are done with the curing, Ddcan what do you do with all that humidity?





the known grower said:


> YOU JUST BEEN REPORTED


----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2022)

Put up the rest of the upper cabinet doors and installed all the pulls. I have the pantry to bring in and install and the pulls put on the 4 doors it has. Then it is on to painting everything, getting countertops done, and flooring installed. Slowly but surely (Don't call me Shirley).


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 21, 2022)

I managed to aquire a forum stalker.. lmao.. 
Apperently critisim will get you threats of being jumped.. 
Kids( socks) these days...


----------



## DCcan (Aug 21, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> I managed to aquire a forum stalker.. lmao..
> Apperently critisim will get you threats of being jumped..
> Kids( socks) these days...


They come in with an expectation of getting informed polite courtesy and a simple answer to the wrong question, usually one that agrees with them.
Get argumentative and arrogant when it doesn't go that way, or if you tell them to go back to basics, learn how to care for a seedling first.


----------



## raratt (Aug 21, 2022)

I accomplished enough yesterday, I have no plans on accomplishing anything more than cooking meals and replenishing the beer shelf. I think a nap might interrupt those activities.


----------



## ANC (Aug 21, 2022)

Caught this beauty. released it high up a tree in a nice dense shrub.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 21, 2022)

ANC said:


> View attachment 5184922
> Caught this beauty. released it high up a tree in a nice dense shrub.


It is a beaut.


----------



## ANC (Aug 21, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> It is a beaut.


Been years since I saw one...
Could catch them on demand when I was a kid.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 21, 2022)

Cut up two 50 pound bags of applewood for the smoker


----------



## raratt (Aug 22, 2022)

Took in my old cable router and there was a semi tractor on fire on the only bridge southbound out of town. Spent 2 hours going the back way out of town through stop and go traffic, and my AC didn't want to work when I was stopped.  I need a freakin beer.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> Took in my old cable router and there was a semi tractor on fire on the only bridge southbound out of town. Spent 2 hours going the back way out of town through stop and go traffic, and my AC didn't want to work when I was stopped.  I need a freakin beer.


Oh man not the ac again


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 22, 2022)

raratt said:


> Took in my old cable router and there was a semi tractor on fire on the only bridge southbound out of town. Spent 2 hours going the back way out of town through stop and go traffic, and my *AC didn't want to work when I was stopped*.  I need a freakin beer.


In the car, not the house - Right?


----------



## raratt (Aug 22, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> In the car, not the house - Right?


Yeah, car, when it rains...It works when going down the road, not in stop and go traffic. I'll check the fans tomorrow morning. I think there is a leak anyway.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> Yeah, car, when it rains...It works when going down the road, not in stop and go traffic. I'll check the fans tomorrow morning. I think there is a leak anyway.


It only happens when it rains?
Is your compressor kicking in? If it's erratic it might be an electrical connection to it's clutch or (remotely possible) the clutch itself.


----------



## raratt (Aug 23, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It only happens when it rains?
> Is your compressor kicking in? If it's erratic it might be an electrical connection to it's clutch or (remotely possible) the clutch itself.


"When it rains it pours."
It works going down the road, so compressor is kicking in.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 23, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> In the car, not the house - Right?


I bet he hopes it's the house since that one is still under warranty.


raratt said:


> Took in my old cable router and there was a semi tractor on fire on the only bridge southbound out of town. Spent 2 hours going the back way out of town through stop and go traffic, and my *AC didn't want to work when I was stopped*.  I need a freakin beer.


That's a feature on my car. It stops the engine et al when I stop. It will keep AC and the engine going if you're warmer than the set temp but it slows the fan to an almost imperceptible level especially if you are in Eco mode. Thanks for reminding me I need to dig through my settings.


----------



## solakani (Aug 23, 2022)

raratt said:


> "When it rains it pours."
> It works going down the road, so compressor is kicking in.


Garage changed the serpentine belt and checked the alternator as part of AC tuneup


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 23, 2022)

solakani said:


> Garage changed the serpentine belt and checked the alternator as part of AC tuneup


Are you ASE certified to make those repairs


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Are you ASE certified to make those repairs


I am! 
AlwaysSeemsEasy


----------



## solakani (Aug 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Are you ASE certified to make those repairs


Belts from 03 Civic. Dealer garage I go to are qualified. I don't open my hood to strangers. It was a few hundred dollar to change these. They look good to me.


----------



## solakani (Aug 23, 2022)

Watched rerun of Honda Indy Toronto 2022. Scott Dixon ties Mario Andretti's 52 win record.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 24, 2022)

solakani said:


> Belts from 03 Civic. Dealer garage I go to are qualified. I don't open my hood to strangers. It was a few hundred dollar to change these. They look good to me.
> View attachment 5186464


Are they the car's original belts (03)?


----------



## solakani (Aug 24, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Are they the car's original belts (03)?


First time replacing belts. These were from a single owner vehicle.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 24, 2022)

solakani said:


> First time replacing belts. These were from a single owner vehicle.
> View attachment 5186544


10 years old.
It's a safe bet you'll never have to address those for the life of the car now.

Good call.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 24, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> 10 years old.
> It's a safe bet you'll never have to address those for the life of the car now.
> 
> Good call.


20 years old


----------



## manfredo (Aug 24, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Are they the car's original belts (03)?


My 08 Accord has the original serpentine belt still.....but "only" has about 85k on it. In fact it has everything original except brakes and tires, and oil of course!! The ONLY repair I have had to do was replacing a drivers side electric window control, and I bought a used one on eBay and did it myself. 


My 3rd Accord in a row, and I might buy a 4th. Although I was looking at Toyotas the other day. Just seems like such a waste as i never drive anywhere these days. I fill the tank once a month.


----------



## solakani (Aug 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> 20 years old


and next year, will have to drop pants to figure this one out. Bazinga!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> 20 years old


Math was never my strong suit. : )


----------



## ANC (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Aug 25, 2022)

Vent hose came off the back of the dryer, fun trying to fit behind it to reconnect it.


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> Vent hose came off the back of the dryer, fun trying to fit behind it to reconnect it.


I used to have my chest freezer next to the washer and dryer. It was nice to put the laundry basket on but made it a pain to connect the vent lol that's changed.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 25, 2022)

I've been diagnosing my pickup truck, a 2009 F150, with a dash light on. Throwing code po128. It could be several different things, but I think most likely a stuck open thermostat, and it's running a little too cool to make the computer happy. 

At least I hope that's what it is!! I originally thought the ECT, but I sure hope not as it's not easy to get too, at all. 

Needs an oil change while I'm at it!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Aug 25, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I've been diagnosing my pickup truck, a 2009 F150, with a dash light on. Throwing code po128. It could be several different things, but I think most likely a stuck open thermostat, and it's running a little too cool to make the computer happy.
> 
> At least I hope that's what it is!! I originally thought the ECT, but I sure hope not as it's not easy to get too, at all.
> 
> Needs an oil change while I'm at it!!


Definitely sounds like the t-stat.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 25, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Definitely sounds like the t-stat.


Wow, guess what a Motorcraft thermostat goes for? The off brands are like $10-12, but a OEM is $50 on Amazon, or I saw them for $40 on EBay.

There is so much bootleg stuff on Amazon I'm getting shy of them though!!


----------



## manfredo (Aug 26, 2022)

raratt said:


> "When it rains it pours."
> It works going down the road, so compressor is kicking in.


It could be slightly low of Freon....Does it blow icy cold all the time?


----------



## raratt (Aug 26, 2022)

manfredo said:


> It could be slightly low of Freon....Does it blow icy cold all the time?


It has a leak somewhere, I need to take it in and get it sniffed out. I've had to recharge it twice.


----------



## manfredo (Aug 26, 2022)

raratt said:


> It has a leak somewhere, I need to take it in and get it sniffed out. I've had to recharge it twice.


That's probably your problem!! They will kick on and off weird when low.

Are you recharging yourself? Easy to do, and probably can still buy it with leak detector, or they have this stuff with sealer built in....




https://www.amazon.com/InterDynamics-Certified-Conditioner-Refrigerant-CERT325-6/dp/B00DJQD6NU/ref=sr_1_17?crid=SBCC8ADYVYSW&keywords=freon&qid=1661528447&s=automotive&sprefix=freon%2Cautomotive%2C189&sr=1-17#customerReviews


----------



## raratt (Aug 26, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That's probably your problem!! They will kick on and off weird when low.
> 
> Are you recharging yourself? Easy to do, and probably can still buy it with leak detector, or they have this stuff with sealer built in....
> 
> ...


The first synthetic Freon I used didn't work as well as the regular type. Yes I charged it myself.


----------



## ismann (Aug 31, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Wow, guess what a Motorcraft thermostat goes for? The off brands are like $10-12, but a OEM is $50 on Amazon, or I saw them for $40 on EBay.
> 
> There is so much bootleg stuff on Amazon I'm getting shy of them though!!


My thermostat for my Crown Vic was $18 on Amazon. OEM too.


----------



## raratt (Aug 31, 2022)

Put two more door pulls on the cabinet doors for the pantry. Jig wasn't positioned right for one of them, thank goodness they sent a wax filler stick. You can't see where I messed up unless you know where to look.


----------



## ANC (Sep 1, 2022)

Well I came down with the flu or something overnight, stuffed nose and upper airway infection....
Thank god for Coryx


----------



## manfredo (Sep 1, 2022)

ismann said:


> My thermostat for my Crown Vic was $18 on Amazon. OEM too.


Yeah I looked all over and $40 was the cheapest I could find with a gasket for a Motorcraft for my F150...I was shocked and was expecting about $20. But the good news is it seems to have corrected the issue. I drove it 20 miles yesterday and no dash light (knock on wood). It was actually running fine before but had a dash light on and wouldn't pass state inspection.

My inspection sticker expired in December!! Luckily I don't drive it much these days. 

This truck has been one thing after another. My last F150 was a 1999 I bought new and brakes was the ONLY issue i ever had with it.


----------



## ismann (Sep 1, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yeah I looked all over and $40 was the cheapest I could find with a gasket for a Motorcraft for my F150...I was shocked and was expecting about $20. But the good news is it seems to have corrected the issue. I drove it 20 miles yesterday and no dash light (knock on wood). It was actually running fine before but had a dash light on and wouldn't pass state inspection.
> 
> My inspection sticker expired in December!! Luckily I don't drive it much these days.
> 
> This truck has been one thing after another. My last F150 was a 1999 I bought new and brakes was the ONLY issue i ever had with it.


I just checked the price on the one I bought and it's $35 now with a $6 seal. Jeeze...


----------



## manfredo (Sep 1, 2022)

ismann said:


> I just checked the price on the one I bought and it's $35 now with a $6 seal. Jeeze...


Crazy isn't it?!! Seems like everything has doubled in the past 2 years!


----------



## manfredo (Sep 1, 2022)

Cutting dead Ash trees down today. First one didn't go where I wanted, and I pinched my saw...Had to use every trick I know to not hit my house!!



2nd one was bigger and also in danger of hitting my house, but went right where I wanted




Prime firewood!! Ash is what they make baseball bats from!!


----------



## raratt (Sep 2, 2022)

Dug a weed out of the middle of one of my rose bushes. Didn't see it until it was taller than the plant, it was up in the roots, Fun getting it out, but at least I'm not bleeding much.


----------



## raratt (Sep 2, 2022)

Got the Freon today to charge the car, got the sealant a couple days ago. I'll fix it tomorrow when it is cool.
Edit: I noticed my fuel gauge wasn't really moving below 1/4 tank when I was at the store, checked the odometer and it said 337 miles.  Went straight to the gas station and put in 14.12 gallons, the tank is 19 gallons. I thought at first it was 15.


----------



## ismann (Sep 2, 2022)

I'm ripped


----------



## raratt (Sep 3, 2022)

Dug out some crabgrass roots out of my garden. Damn things went under the smart pot. I got most of it out before the sun told me to go back in the AC. I think it is nap time.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 3, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Cutting dead Ash trees down today. First one didn't go where I wanted, and I pinched my saw...Had to use every trick I know to not hit my house!!
> 
> View attachment 5191096
> 
> ...


Nothing like a nice piece of ash


----------



## strider26554 (Sep 3, 2022)

Today I used the weed eater to clear out the dog run, the ticks have been bad this year and I'm trying to keep the grass as short as possible in their area, their short lil pups and doesn't take much grass to be shoulder height. With my back injury something like weed eatin g is a major accomplishment anymore.AAANNDD.............i got a bunch of trimming done.yay. more trimming


----------



## strider26554 (Sep 3, 2022)

Ae you cutting dead ash trees that the ash borers killed?


----------



## strider26554 (Sep 3, 2022)

HeartlandHank said:


> I took the last step of a 6 wk long battle with root aphids.
> It is a ton of work.


Was the last step lighting fire to everything that ever touched a marijuana plant and watching the flames climb higher that your garage?


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 3, 2022)

This was yesterday 
P
I’m not sore at all


----------



## strider26554 (Sep 3, 2022)

Carne Seca said:


> There was a power plant that was built in their main grazing area. The constant traffic plus the loss of habitat caused them to move up north.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember when I lived out in Colorado during the seventies, we were hiking up boulder canyon and we had reached the end if the line inside a very remote box canyon when suddenly we could smell the stench of cat urine that was strong enough to make your eyes water , we got very quiet and looked at one another and about that time a mountain lion crossed the trail just a few yards away from the both of us.. That big cat looked right through my eyes and I swear that cat knew he could have killed us both, and got that point across in just one quick but serious glance. I will never forget that encounter, its the most alive, yet fearful, and connected I have ever felt.


----------



## strider26554 (Sep 3, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> This was yesterday
> View attachment 5192260View attachment 5192258View attachment 5192259P
> I’m not sore at all


Jesus, im a retired electrical lineman, IBEW local 70 for seventeen yeARS AND THAT LOOKS FRICKEN SKETCH TO ME. lol ,,ill bet you live your job dont you?


----------



## strider26554 (Sep 3, 2022)

Carne Seca said:


> Each Hogan is built different depending on the available resources


I literally built my own house and it was way too much work i would never do it again,.unless,,,,I saw on one I liked better.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 4, 2022)

strider26554 said:


> Ae you cutting dead ash trees that the ash borers killed?


Yes there are thousands of them...I have a dozen that need to come down on my 1 acre lot.


----------



## strider26554 (Sep 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Yes there are thousands of them...I have a dozen that need to come down on my 1 acre lot.


You know, the ash borers are attacking my american chestnut trees, the butternut trees and the spruce and hemlock trees on my property, i have found the adult ash borers on my weed plants and the vegetable garden, are these things exploding in population or is this just a normal summer? the property i live on now is an old homestead that i recently purchased to build my house on, and while I'm used to managing a few trees, dealing with this many of them and the variety is starting to be daunting as I would like to be a good steward ( some of the older nut trees are over a hundred years old) but im over whelmed with what to do.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 4, 2022)

strider26554 said:


> You know, the ash borers are attacking my american chestnut trees, the butternut trees and the spruce and hemlock trees on my property, i have found the adult ash borers on my weed plants and the vegetable garden, are these things exploding in population or is this just a normal summer? the property i live on now is an old homestead that i recently purchased to build my house on, and while I'm used to managing a few trees, dealing with this many of them and the variety is starting to be daunting as I would like to be a good steward ( some of the older nut trees are over a hundred years old) but im over whelmed with what to do.


 

There are treatments you can do to protect the trees, or ta least help protect them, but I don't know what they are...A quick Google search though...









Homeowner Guide to Emerald Ash Borer Insecticide Treatments


Adult EAB is a small metallic green beetle measuring 3/8" to 1/2" long and 1/16" to 1/8" wide Pest Alert Authors: PJ Liesch and R. Chris Williamson, UW




hort.extension.wisc.edu





Next to me there is about a 5 acre wood lot and it is almost 100% Ash, and every one of them are dead. They are younger trees, probably 20-30 years old so not huge but tall. It looks like hell, and I suspect it will take a decade or more til they all fall and something else takes over.


----------



## raratt (Sep 4, 2022)

Added sealant to the car's AC and charged it up. Definitely blowing cold air now.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 4, 2022)

Chopped the last Northern Lights #5.


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> There are treatments you can do to protect the trees, or ta least help protect them, but I don't know what they are...A quick Google search though...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think most the ash in Upstate is fucked too ! Reminds of the Dutch Elm disease that wiped out most of the elm ( back in late 50's)........


----------



## manfredo (Sep 4, 2022)

The river is so low people are hanging out partying in the middle of it.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> The river is so low people are hanging out partying in the middle of it.View attachment 5192548View attachment 5192549



Still gotta be careful, you never know...


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 4, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Still gotta be careful, you never know...


To be fair they all look very buoyant


----------



## manfredo (Sep 4, 2022)

That had to be one hell of a ride over those falls. I wonder if any lived.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> To be fair they all look very buoyant



You are wonderfully dark. One of a kind, Annie...


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 4, 2022)

manfredo said:


> That had to be one hell of a ride over those falls. I wonder if any lived.



The family was headed out to celebrate after the daughter graduated with her MBA. Unbeliveably, the two boys survived!

,


----------



## raratt (Sep 5, 2022)

Beer shelf filled along with the ice bucket. It's already 86 outside and supposed to be headed to 111 so I'm just going to watch drag racing and hide in the house. Picked up some sweet onions so I can make onion rings sometime soon, they aren't very large though.


----------



## DCcan (Sep 5, 2022)

Took a walk thru the blueberry bog, down the river to the salt marsh.
Mean saltwater mosquitos, can't stop for long.
Almost no berries of any type with the drought, bog is barely wet after last weeks rain.


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 5, 2022)

raratt said:


> Beer shelf filled along with the ice bucket. It's already 86 outside and supposed to be headed to 111 so I'm just going to watch drag racing and hide in the house. Picked up some sweet onions so I can make onion rings sometime soon, they aren't very large though.


You are diligent....great work......that beer shelf always seems well stocked. I've seen what Cali is going through......the excessive heat , fires .....shit-fuck....sorry dude. Here in Upstate it's been raining.....67 degrees....downright chilly some nights. I think the " sky is falling "...


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 5, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Took a walk thru the blueberry bog, down the river to the salt marsh.
> Mean saltwater mosquitos, can't stop for long.
> Almost no berries of any type with the drought, bog is barely wet after last weeks rain.
> View attachment 5192984View attachment 5192986
> View attachment 5192985View attachment 5192983


Beautiful ! I love the wetlands and the vibe they have !


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 5, 2022)

I've been very stoned.....so far I've just waded through the shore line of the lake ( so luring and peaceful ) gathering colorful rocks to cover my French drains.....jazz them up a bit. It's akin to treasure hunting to me ( a rock nut ). It's like catching a buzz at the ocean and hunting for megalodon shark teeth.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 5, 2022)

Chocolate pie to end the long weekend!!





Of course there's Cool Whip!


----------



## strider26554 (Sep 5, 2022)

manfredo said:


> There are treatments you can do to protect the trees, or ta least help protect them, but I don't know what they are...A quick Google search though...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, i have investigated most treatments and they are doable, labor intensive but doable, th problem is the ashh borers are NEVER going away.. so i either do what you are doing or wait it out, thanks for the links.


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 6, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Chocolate pie to end the long weekend!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5193119ctrl
> ...


Now that's the " real deal " when it comes to stoner nourishment........and complimented with a mug of Maxwell House coffee......you're a genius ! 
A very wonderful treat about 1:30a.m. ! Became addicted to that brew in 3rg grade at my grandfather Maxwell's House......still am. Great pairing ( and ghram cracker crust too.....wow ) .


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 6, 2022)

20 after


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 6, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Cutting dead Ash trees down today. First one didn't go where I wanted, and I pinched my saw...Had to use every trick I know to not hit my house!!
> 
> View attachment 5191096
> 
> ...


There's gonna be a lot of baseball bats in this neck of the woods. I got one just like it near my fire pit . It's straight as an arrow for about 20ft......thought about topping it at that height and making a totem pole..................guess I need cedar........camp wood it is ..............those damn bugs ,.I don't like those ash-holes . There are ash-holes everywhere I go ! Any pie left ?


----------



## manfredo (Sep 7, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> There's gonna be a lot of baseball bats in this neck of the woods. I got one just like it near my fire pit . It's straight as an arrow for about 20ft......thought about topping it at that height and making a totem pole..................guess I need cedar........camp wood it is ..............those damn bugs ,.I don't like those ash-holes . There are ash-holes everywhere I go ! Any pie left ?


Oh yeah, there is pie left!!

One of the Ash I just cut could have been milled into lumber too...It was nice and straight and kind of a shame to cut into firewood, but I did.


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 7, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Oh yeah, there is pie left!!
> 
> One of the Ash I just cut could have been milled into lumber too...It was nice and straight and kind of a shame to cut into firewood, but I did.


I feel ya......have done it myself....... I have so much lumber stored it's ridiculous ( maybe I'm hoarding..........not , it's just that I have quite an obsession with wood.....tons of milled planks and logs.....oak , cherry , hickory , a shit-ton of cedar and black walnut......." My cup runneth f'ing over " . I really wasn't in need but a fella was replacing a huge cedar dock that I picked up....shitloads of beautiful planks.....I can't help myself , I'm a cedar addict. There's something about wood that infatuates my crispy brain. I wonder what specie is on the hit-list next......blah,blah.....stoned again. Get yer snow shovel ready.....
about wood that


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 7, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Chocolate pie to end the long weekend!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5193119
> ...


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 7, 2022)

Did some trim in a kitchen and painted it..
Looks like the paint in a doctors waiting room..lol.. fixed some siding and facia(spelling?) 
Ive got more trim to do tomorrow..


----------



## raratt (Sep 7, 2022)

I stayed in the house enjoying my new AC unit, oh, got a nap in also.


----------



## raratt (Sep 7, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> I feel ya......have done it myself....... I have so much lumber stored it's ridiculous ( maybe I'm hoarding..........not , it's just that I have quite an obsession with wood.....tons of milled planks and logs.....oak , cherry , hickory , a shit-ton of cedar and black walnut......." My cup runneth f'ing over " . I really wasn't in need but a fella was replacing a huge cedar dock that I picked up....shitloads of beautiful planks.....I can't help myself , I'm a cedar addict. There's something about wood that infatuates my crispy brain. I wonder what specie is on the hit-list next......blah,blah.....stoned again. Get yer snow shovel ready.....
> about wood that


I love my wood also.


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 7, 2022)

raratt said:


> I love my wood also.


You got wood ? You can do a lot of different things with your wood....don't hurt yourself !


----------



## meenahga (Sep 8, 2022)

raratt said:


> Dumped a whole bag of ladybugs in my flower room, they are hopefully feasting right now. Too far along in flower to spray with anything.


Hi, I’m facing problem with aphids, 3 weeks into flower. Did the ladybugs work for you?


----------



## lokie (Sep 8, 2022)

Welcome to TnT.


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 8, 2022)

lokie said:


> Welcome to TnT.
> 
> View attachment 5194927


The " Dude " !


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 8, 2022)

raratt said:


> I stayed in the house enjoying my new AC unit, oh, got a nap in also.


You're getting older , you should kick-back and have a cold one ( I know you have some , you're great at beer math ) ............ya gotta slow down , yer not 20yrs old anymore !


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 8, 2022)

Pulled some glass beads out of the kiln I use in a shed/studio across our gorge.
My daughter has been trying to teach my dumb ass all summer...a very patient daughter! My snowman looks like a dirty fucker...oops.


----------



## raratt (Sep 9, 2022)

meenahga said:


> Hi, I’m facing problem with aphids, 3 weeks into flower. Did the ladybugs work for you?


To an extent. At 3 weeks you could probably use insecticidal soap without problems. Someone will correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 9, 2022)

I’ve been so damn busy lately. I let a friend talk me into partnering up to do a renovation project and that sum bitch ain’t done shit but collect the check. That’s the last time I’ll be working with his ass . It’s not the end of the world I’ll still make a few g’s .


----------



## strider26554 (Sep 10, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> I feel ya......have done it myself....... I have so much lumber stored it's ridiculous ( maybe I'm hoarding..........not , it's just that I have quite an obsession with wood.....tons of milled planks and logs.....oak , cherry , hickory , a shit-ton of cedar and black walnut......." My cup runneth f'ing over " . I really wasn't in need but a fella was replacing a huge cedar dock that I picked up....shitloads of beautiful planks.....I can't help myself , I'm a cedar addict. There's something about wood that infatuates my crispy brain. I wonder what specie is on the hit-list next......blah,blah.....stoned again. Get yer snow shovel ready.....
> about wood that


I also adore cedar. so much so that i built a portion of my house with cedar. yellow cedar.. it gorgeous wood, the guy i bought the beams from hauled them im from alaska


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 10, 2022)

F'ing beautiful wood......great work. That wood always enhances one's surroundings......warm, cozy, natural and it oozes an awesome intangible energy. I see you've buffed it up nice........I use " Murphy's Oil Soap to clean and protect, it's good shit. Always wish I had a small sawmill.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 10, 2022)

Go Mariners!

having some grub before the game starts


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 10, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> Go Mariners!
> View attachment 5195932
> having some grub before the game starts





Chunky Stool said:


> Go Mariners!
> View attachment 5195932
> having some grub before the game starts


Life don't bite the bone all the time......sweet way to spend the day ( hope ya caught a buzz before,during,and after the game ) . I'm one of those Red Sox fans. Finally got to Fenway Park last summer...what an experience. It's a beautiful, unique ballpark with lots of fucking rowdy fans (yikes....never have seen a more rowdy crew in my life ). It's "electric".....high energy! I'm in Upstate...f'ing hate the Yankees......they stole the " Babe " ( f'ing big money ) .


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 10, 2022)

Sycamore that's beyond it's expiration date & required slicing & dicing.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 10, 2022)

But if oak is your preference.



8 or 9 truckloads of slash disposed of as well.

I'm one whipped puppy.


----------



## lokie (Sep 10, 2022)

Went to my niece's wedding in Blacksburg Va. Home of the VT Hokies.

She was not born in a barn but she was married in one.


Lots of collage kids. Of the guests, the guys were dressd in appropriate suits or fasionable casual wear.
The girls wore some of the most inapropreate dresses I have seen at a wedding.

Most looked like floosies. Dresses cut so low in the front you could see their navel. Others with slits up the side that revealed
enough to make staring worth while.

There were 2, 1 was 55+ and the other in her 20s, that looked like they were ready for a gangbang as their dress looked more
like a chemise than a dress.

Side boobs were everywhere and tattoos were on full display, some were full sleve HQ tatts.

I was fortunate to have a family with "crybabbies" sit accross from us at the reception afterward.
The little rug rats were throwing shit around the table, smart phones, makeup, compacts and sippy cups too.
When I was asked to pick up maskara from the floor I was tempted to offer to stuff it up the kids grandmas ass as she was the one
giving the little shit projectiles. It was the mom and dad that kept shoving a phone in the brats paws.

The reciption was catered by a local BBQ resturant. There was an open wine and beer bar with a tip jar and a sign that gave a vinmo address to
give a tip electronically.

I abstained from drinking and it's a good thing I did. Had I been imbibing it is certain I would have gotten abrasive when
one of the bimbetts triped over her own feet and spilled her beer on me.


It was a nice wedding if I must say so.

She was one of the most beautiful brides of the many I have seen.
In her mid 20s with long blond hair and a svelte athletic figure.

She will go far in life. She and her husband graduated at the top of their class from Virgina Tech last year.
They have already paid for their own wedding and bought their first house. Without family finantial assistance
or dowry so to speak.

Not my niece but strikingly similar.



Did not want to go but glad I did.

We left without perusing the BBQ buffet.



Edit to add:

The Grooms best man was actualy the "Best Woman".
His sister was the best "man/woman/person"?

When asked what was up with that, the simple answer was "They are close, they talk to each other everyday".
I did not press for any further answers to the many questions just created.


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 10, 2022)

lokie said:


> Went to my niece's wedding in Blacksburg Va. Home of the VT Hokies.
> 
> She was not born in a barn but she was married in one.
> View attachment 5195949
> ...


Worked in Blacksburg off and on for 40yrs on emiission control....great f'ing town !


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 10, 2022)

Working on a gadget at the moment.....just about ready to give my " Day Of The Dead " whirlygig a spin....getting ready for our party ( I can contribute a shit-ton
of " crossed-over" [ love that euphemism] loved ones pictures. Also just snapped a pic of a modest sized Blue Haze. The crop is getting there,


----------



## ANC (Sep 11, 2022)

Nothing, but I did watch this.


----------



## ANC (Sep 11, 2022)

Snoek braai time.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 11, 2022)

Hauled the old doors from the house to the rebuild it center today.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 11, 2022)

Hallelujah!
A good buddy has a reliable 2 stage log splitter.

My lower back will really appreciate that.

1 more (and by far the largest) tree to go.


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 11, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> But if oak is your preference.
> View attachment 5195957
> View attachment 5195959
> 
> ...


Love that f'ing oak....I have 3 towering f'ing giants directly in front of my home ,
must be 100yrs old..................." strong as a f'ing oak "...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 11, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Love that f'ing oak....I have 3 towering f'ing giants directly in front of my home ,
> must be 100yrs old..................." strong as a f'ing oak "...


Strong? Yes, but the last on my list is thrice the size of the Oak I took down.
She took a bad lightning strike last summer & acted like she'd pull through but unfortunately the leaves tell the truth.


----------



## raratt (Sep 11, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> thrice


Thrice m'lord?


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 11, 2022)

Gloomy , misty , windy, dark day . Cleaned my sluice out near the gorge this morning and dug up an antique iron soldier ( found one before...his head must of been blown off in battle)............Got my " male " kite out " later and let him air his privates out......
also , after really looking at it , I started restoring our " mummy " who lives on the lakeshore scaring the kids. Hasn't had a makeover in yrs. Carpe f'ing Diem stoner dudes.


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 11, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Love that f'ing oak....I have 3 towering f'ing giants directly in front of my home ,
> must be 100yrs old..................." strong as a f'ing oak "...


Quick on the draw you dudes are !


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 11, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Gloomy , misty , windy, dark day . Cleaned my sluice out near the gorge this morning and dug up an antique iron soldier ( found one before...his head must of been blown off in battle)............Got my " male " kite out " later and let him air his privates out......
> also , after really looking at it , I started restoring our " mummy " who lives on the lakeshore scaring the kids. Hasn't had a makeover in yrs. Carpe f'ing Diem stoner dudes.


Nice box delta!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> Thrice m'lord?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 11, 2022)

Took a nice 90 minute power nap. Think that's something.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 11, 2022)

This count towards accomplishing something?


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 11, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> This count towards accomplishing something?


Sure do ! Beautiful colors in pipe,,,,,,that seltzer is trending big-time....that's all my stoner dude wife drinks.....smart .......she's gonna outlive me for a long f'ing time !


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 11, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Took a nice 90 minute power nap. Think that's something.


Go away......Yuk-yuk-yuk....I have never been able to nap , regardless of how tired I am . My wife's like that , just like a f'ing cat......I'm so envious......that must feel sweet !


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 11, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Nice box delta!


Thanks comrade......my stoner dude wife just surprised me with a 5ft wing span , 3D , classic WWII Mustang fighter plane. I really get a rush outta the kites going so high that ya can't see em...way up soaring in the cool draft with the nimbus and thunder heads . I want to use super light copper wire for kite string......a piece of light weight metal attached to kite.......tied off on a long steel pipe sticking above the lake's surface !
Oh yea !...............hopefully ( with camera rolling ) KA-FUCKING- FUCKING BOOM !
Who's stoned on his ass......................me......sorry for overshare.


----------



## raratt (Sep 12, 2022)

Son in law came over and helped get the microwave installed and brought the pantry cabinet into the kitchen. It's good having an
ogre around when he is needed.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 12, 2022)

Picked up my work vehicle a 2021 van from the dealership on Friday. Drove it home and after having the engine replaced after a complete implosion at 12000 miles the engine and low oil pressure lights came on. Customer service and general work quality since the pandemic sure seems to be lacking.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 13, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Picked up my work vehicle a 2021 van from the dealership on Friday. Drove it home and after having the engine replaced after a complete implosion at 12000 miles the engine and low oil pressure lights came on. Customer service and general work quality since the pandemic sure seems to be lacking.


What make? 

And yes, everything is fucked from Covid, including a whole lot of people of all ages who were isolated far too long.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 13, 2022)

manfredo said:


> What make?
> 
> And yes, everything is fucked from Covid, including a whole lot of people of all ages who were isolated far too long.


Found on road dead, fix or repair daily. Agree.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 13, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Found on road dead, fix or repair daily. Agree.


First On Race Day

The sound of a built BB 429 is Beautiful!






Edit: They sure don't build em like they used to.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 13, 2022)

Well, back to the grindstone.
Gotta do a bit of mechanic'n on some machinery & clean up the rest of the slash from the tree felling operation.
If all goes well I might drop the biggest Oak that has to go this year & it's easily 36" - 40" (Dia) at the butt.


----------



## ANC (Sep 13, 2022)

Started filling the outside pots for the summer run. The first day it was hot enough to just wear a T-shirt.
Oh, and I got 4 new small koi for the pond


----------



## manfredo (Sep 13, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Found on road dead, fix or repair daily. Agree.


I was going to guess a Ford....I own one also, and know all too well unfortunately!! It has been one thing after another with my F150. I do like the way it drives, and it's comfortable. But dependability is the pits!!


----------



## ANC (Sep 13, 2022)

If you write Ford on a rock and leave it outside for a bit, there will be an oil leak under it when you move it.


----------



## raratt (Sep 13, 2022)

S S & S C/W. Grocery shopping this afternoon.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 13, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Well, back to the grindstone.
> Gotta do a bit of mechanic'n on some machinery & clean up the rest of the slash from the tree felling operation.
> If all goes well I might drop the biggest Oak that has to go this year & it's easily 36" - 40" (Dia) at the butt.


I took one down in the spring that was 42” dia , had to rent a lift because it was leaning over the house and wouldn’t you know it was the windiest weekend of the year. And damn it had my asshole puckered tight.


----------



## J. Rocket (Sep 13, 2022)

Changing the radiator, hoses, alternator, belt and possibly water pump in wifes 09 Camry.
Nice mess in a tight space.
Seems like every bolt to take it apart is a 10mm...fun times!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 13, 2022)

Too much shit today.... Thanks again to the RIU family for sharing your knowledge and friendship, be well!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 13, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> First On Race Day
> 
> The sound of a built BB 429 is Beautiful!
> 
> ...


I passed emissions today, . I stress every time, lol. l would kill for an old Muscle Car like a Camaro, but I'd have way too many tickets. That Mustang's a beauty too though.


----------



## raratt (Sep 14, 2022)

Groceries got and put away, didn't even get a nap in today.  They had Ahi on sale half off, I left one steak for someone else.


----------



## raratt (Sep 14, 2022)

I got my nap in today, 90 minutes. I feel better now. I need to pull my zucchini plants, damn aphids have killed them.


----------



## raratt (Sep 15, 2022)

Made it through the day with no AC! Got the electric bill also.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 15, 2022)

raratt said:


> Made it through the day with no AC! Got the electric bill also.


Our bill was more than double the previous months. How was yours?


----------



## raratt (Sep 15, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Our bill was more than double the previous months. How was yours?


Mine is lower, but I had a malfunctioning AC last month and was running my flower room also with it's AC.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 15, 2022)

raratt said:


> Mine is lower, but I had a malfunctioning AC last month and was running my flower room also with it's AC.


Happy that fall is rapidly approaching!


----------



## ANC (Sep 16, 2022)

Moved two plants out from the tent to the pots I prepared outside.
And a bunch of cuttings I took of them also struck roots so I potted those too but will let them veg up a bit indoors still before taking them outside.
I haven't done outdoor in ages... my largest pot has about 100gal of coco soil mix from years of old collected media from indoors. Half of it is like soil, complete with earthworms.

Also bought three bronze corydoras... they were looking lonely in the pet shop tank. You really should have like 10 of any of them and the tank must have sand, not gravel... They are busy digging around in the river sand in the tank up to their eyeballs now.


----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2022)

It's actually cool enough to start a fire in my firepit this evening, I like staring into a fire.


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2022)

Got 570#s of stainless steel parts ready to ship to the coater. And put new disks and brake pads on the front of the jeep.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 16, 2022)

Watched an alien creature emerge from the water and get ready to attack.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 16, 2022)

Once I rounded
The corner cliffs I saw this. Then her dress turned bright red.


----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Once I rounded
> The corner cliffs I saw this. Then her dress turned bright red.
> View attachment 5198844


That's not Humanoids from the Deep is it?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 16, 2022)

raratt said:


> That's not Humanoids from the Deep is it?


 Don't know....but....those are nice boobs


----------



## manfredo (Sep 16, 2022)

I got my plants moved from veg to flower area, and switched over to my single ended HPS bulbs since it's getting chilly....and slapped fresh bulbs in. I have them on nights so it will help keep the house warm!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 16, 2022)

raratt said:


> That's not Humanoids from the Deep is it?


One of the greatest movies ever.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 16, 2022)

Went for a drive on the companies dime and even did a little fishing why I was at it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 16, 2022)

This is La Jolla in San Diego.
The cliffs are so raw.
This part fell off recently, revealing very cool stripes under it.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 16, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> This is La Jolla in San Diego.
> The cliffs are so raw.
> This part fell off recently, revealing very cool stripes under it.
> View attachment 5198961


Did you see any birds or is it to late for them?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 17, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> This is La Jolla in San Diego.
> The cliffs are so raw.
> This part fell off recently, revealing very cool stripes under it.
> View attachment 5198961


That must indicate some sort of geologic event, however I don't know what.
Very cool though!


----------



## raratt (Sep 17, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That must indicate some sort of geologic event, however I don't know what.
> Very cool though!


Sedimentary rock, built up over thousands of years from the ocean bottom sediments then compressed into rock by heat and pressure. Probably raised up by subduction of the Pacific Plate.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 17, 2022)

The kids having breakfast.


----------



## raratt (Sep 17, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The kids having breakfast.
> 
> View attachment 5199138View attachment 5199139View attachment 5199140


I need to put water in my tank and clean algae off the front, thanks for reminding me.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> I need to put water in my tank and clean algae off the front, thanks for reminding me.


These Discus are finicky about their water. Too much ammonia & it's good night Irene so I do a cleaning and 80% water change every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## ANC (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 17, 2022)

ANC said:


> View attachment 5199168View attachment 5199169
> View attachment 5199170
> View attachment 5199171


The Concertina (Dannert) wire looks wicked.
I would not try & get through that!


----------



## ANC (Sep 17, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The Concertina (Dannert) wire looks wicked.
> I would not try & get through that!


Yeah, I still want to do the rest of it but I first want to plant bougainvillea on the other side of the wall.


----------



## raratt (Sep 17, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> These Discus are finicky about their water. Too much ammonia & it's good night Irene so I do a cleaning and 80% water change every 2-3 weeks.


I'm too lazy to do that much work for fishies. I have a herd of these, Buenos Aries tetras.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> I'm too lazy to do that much work for fishies. I have a herd of these, Buenos Aries tetras.
> View attachment 5199182


I like my fish with chips!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> This is La Jolla in San Diego.
> The cliffs are so raw.
> This part fell off recently, revealing very cool stripes under it.
> View attachment 5198961


Don't miss Fat Man's Misery, if you get a chance, it's amazing!


----------



## ANC (Sep 17, 2022)

Oh I'm in cardiac high care. Had a heart attack after posting earlier. Waiting to go into catheter or now.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 17, 2022)

ANC said:


> Oh I'm in cardiac high care. Had a heart attack after posting earlier. Waiting to go into catheter or now.


Take good care man.


----------



## ANC (Sep 17, 2022)

Trying to, but it hurts like a mofo.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 17, 2022)

ANC said:


> Trying to, but it hurts like a mofo.


At least you are in hospital now. They will do what they can.


----------



## ANC (Sep 17, 2022)

Yeah iwas transferred from one hospital to another by ambulance


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 17, 2022)

Wife and I grew watermelons this year. Someone decided they wanted the largest one more than we did but I'll take the next size down.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 17, 2022)

@raratt
Just texted you back but here’s a few more pics.
I had my buddy help me for the flat work today. He is one of the best up here, everybody knows his name. He’s my good buddy, owed me a favor. Aint no simple broom finish.


----------



## shnkrmn (Sep 17, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> @raratt
> Just texted you back but here’s a few more pics.
> I had my buddy help me for the flat work today. He is one of the best up here, everybody knows his name. He’s my good buddy, owed me a favor. Aint no simple broom finish.
> View attachment 5199286View attachment 5199287


How does he get that texture? I know nothing. Looks like it's finished with a string mop.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 17, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> @raratt
> Just texted you back but here’s a few more pics.
> I had my buddy help me for the flat work today. He is one of the best up here, everybody knows his name. He’s my good buddy, owed me a favor. Aint no simple broom finish.
> View attachment 5199286View attachment 5199287View attachment 5199289View attachment 5199288


Did he leave his initials ?


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 17, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> How does he get that texture? I know nothing. Looks like it's finished with a string mop.


It’s prob the most custom finish you can get. Really takes a pro a flatwork.
Called random sweat


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 17, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Did he leave his initials ?


No. But this mother fucker! Lol
He’ll usually leave a a coin in the finish i shit you not but not here. My 2000sqft shop, yeah he did. Supposedly. I couldn’t find it but he did supposedly


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 17, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Did he leave his initials ?


I do allot of work on the side for him, lath/stucco and drywall crap. I wouldn’t even think of leaving my mark. Stupid lol


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2022)

ANC said:


> Yeah iwas transferred from one hospital to another by ambulance


By now I hope you are in the cath lab. If you hurt demand morphine, calmly. Let us know how you are.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> @raratt
> Just texted you back but here’s a few more pics.
> I had my buddy help me for the flat work today. He is one of the best up here, everybody knows his name. He’s my good buddy, owed me a favor. Aint no simple broom finish.
> View attachment 5199286View attachment 5199287View attachment 5199289View attachment 5199288


Looks like an erratic fan pattern, nice.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 17, 2022)

These are the fans i’m putting out on the back patio.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> These are the fans i’m putting out on the back patio.
> View attachment 5199297View attachment 5199298


Those are lovely


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 17, 2022)

The living room and master bed fans i picked out are $700 each


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> The living room and master bed fans i picked out are $700 each


Let's see the pictures


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Let's see the pictures


I’m going down to my local lamps plus monday.
Pretty sure i’m gonna pick up two of these.
Should pop with the hardwood flooring. I don’t want a crazy light


----------



## raratt (Sep 17, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I do allot of work on the side for him, lath/stucco and drywall crap. I wouldn’t even think of leaving my mark. Stupid lol


Not even a penis print?
You could put some indoor outdoor carpet or AstroTurf on the deck to let the dog run around on to get the mud off his feet before going in the house. When it gets muddy just hose it off...?


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> Not even a penis print?
> You could put some indoor outdoor carpet or AstroTurf on the deck to let the dog run around on to get the mud off his feet before going in the house. When it gets muddy just hose it off...?


Bro. I’ve been in a god damn trailer for almost 4yrs now. I can wait a few more months lol. 
lots of dirt around the house


----------



## raratt (Sep 17, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Bro. I’ve been in a god damn trailer for almost 4yrs now. I can wait a few more months lol.
> lots of dirt around the house


I have some three cornered leek bulbs that will cover the ground and grow in the winter. They have cool white flowers, AND they are edible... They will take over an area, they are a little invasive.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m going down to my local lamps plus monday.
> Pretty sure i’m gonna pick up two of these.
> Should pop with the hardwood flooring. I don’t want a crazy light
> 
> View attachment 5199313View attachment 5199314


Damn, I love that


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> I have some three cornered leek bulbs that will cover the ground and grow in the winter. They have cool white flowers, AND they are edible... They will take over an area, they are a little invasive.
> View attachment 5199316
> 
> 
> ...


I leave that to my purple irises, invasive as fuck, demand neglect.


----------



## raratt (Sep 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I leave that to my purple irises, invasive as fuck, demand neglect.


I had a bunch of different colors, pulled them and Asiatic lilies for taking over my shade garden. The leeks die out during the summer.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> I had a bunch of different colors, pulled them and Asiatic lilies for taking over my shade garden. The leeks die out during the summer.


I'm a shitty gardener and calling me that is high compliment. I should just hire a gardener but it seems like cheating so I don't


----------



## raratt (Sep 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm a shitty gardener and calling me that is high compliment. I should just hire a gardener but it seems like cheating so I don't


I have not taken very good care of my roses this year, living on the surface of the sun has assisted in turning me into more of a couch potato than normal.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> I have not taken very good care of my roses this year, living on the surface of the sun has assisted in turning me into more of a couch potato than normal.


I have zero f'n excuse. My roses look pathetic. My lily did not bloom this year but is still green and happy (WTaF) and my butterfly bushes look nice except for one I'm missing and how does a 6' bush just go MISSING? I went with rippers. I have gotten an entire ONE (1) f'n tomato off this 3.99 plant that will sell next year for 10.99 but I digress. Everything I try to grow dies. I do ok with pot but dayum everything else is so picky


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Wife and I grew watermelons this year. Someone decided they wanted the largest one more than we did but I'll take the next size down.


Harvested prematurely at least 2 more weeks, sorry I couldn't help myself.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 17, 2022)

ANC said:


> Yeah iwas transferred from one hospital to another by ambulance


Glad you are getting good care. 

Sending positive thoughts your way...You are going to be OK!!! 

Rest!


----------



## raratt (Sep 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I have zero f'n excuse. My roses look pathetic. My lily did not bloom this year but is still green and happy (WTaF) and my butterfly bushes look nice except for one I'm missing and how does a 6' bush just go MISSING? I went with rippers. I have gotten an entire ONE (1) f'n tomato off this 3.99 plant that will sell next year for 10.99 but I digress. Everything I try to grow dies. I do ok with pot but dayum everything else is so picky


CalMag?


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 17, 2022)

ANC said:


> Oh I'm in cardiac high care. Had a heart attack after posting earlier. Waiting to go into catheter or now.


Sending positive thoughts your way man. Hope you start to feel better soon.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> By now I hope you are in the cath lab. If you hurt demand morphine, calmly. Let us know how you are.


and if/when it doesn't work, don't call the nurse a slut junkie for giving you tap water. just nicely ask for more.


----------



## ANC (Sep 17, 2022)

Thanks everyone, looks like we will only do the stent in the morning.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 17, 2022)

ANC said:


> Thanks everyone, looks like we will only do the stent in the morning.


Sweet you'll love it, you'll be doing laps around the hood the next day.


----------



## ANC (Sep 17, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Sweet you'll love it, you'll be doing laps around the hood the next day.


The worst part of a stent is when they rub the alcohol swab in your groin where they access tye arteries to the heart


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 17, 2022)

Had a (good) T-Bone dinner for lunch at the Hard Rock in So. Lake Tahoe.
I was over dressed, should of worn shorts w/my balls hanging out while sitting. Sad.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 17, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Had a (good) T-Bone dinner for lunch at the Hard Rock in So. Lake Tahoe.
> I was over dressed, should of worn shorts w/my balls hanging out while sitting. Sad.


God damn. You know how long its been since i’ve been to so. Shore. Love that place been way too long


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2022)

ANC said:


> The worst part of a stent is when they rub the alcohol swab in your groin where they access tye arteries to the heart


You're still capable of using a phone understandably, ask for more morphine


----------



## ANC (Sep 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> You're still capable of using a phone understandably, ask for more morphine


It made me vomit. They tried something else, same result. So it is grin and bear it till the morningit is 2:50am


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 17, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> God damn. You know how long its been since i’ve been to so. Shore. Love that place been way too long


When you do come up take 88 and stop by.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 17, 2022)

ANC said:


> It made me vomit. They tried something else, same result. So it is grin and bear it till the morning


Good luck, kiddo, let me know when you're out of the cath lab with your shiny new stent


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 17, 2022)

Replacing some trim and siding today. Was thinking one little area was gonna be super easy. Instead I ended up replacing a section of sill plate as well as rim board plus the under board, siding and trim. Shout out for the previous guidance I received from my neighborhood handyman Bob awhile back while setting our back door. Time for a puff and to do damage to the pizza the wife bought us!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 17, 2022)

ANC said:


> Oh I'm in cardiac high care. Had a heart attack after posting earlier. Waiting to go into catheter or now.


That sucks! You take care of yourself!


----------



## ANC (Sep 18, 2022)

Thanks everyone, Im feeling a little better after two new stents. It is still a bit hit and mis pain wise as i had both a heartattack and heart failure


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 18, 2022)

ANC said:


> Thanks everyone, Im feeling a little better after two new stents. It is still a bit hit and mis pain wise as i had both a heartattack and heart failure


 I hope you rebound quickly ANC


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Don't miss Fat Man's Misery, if you get a chance, it's amazing!


What is it?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 18, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Did you see any birds or is it to late for them?


I saw seagull, pelican and a couple others . We have a pack of hummingbirds that live in the trees nest to our balcony. The neighbor feeds them religiously. They sweep by us all the time and check is out a lot. They are fun to watch and quite entertaining. Did you catch anything?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 18, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I saw seagull, pelican and a couple others . We have a pack of hummingbirds that live in the trees nest to our balcony. The neighbor feeds them religiously. They sweep by us all the time and check is out a lot. They are fun to watch and quite entertaining. Did you catch anything?


I did not. Only fished for 45 minutes, the lake I went to the temp was 55 f and the wind was blowing probably 20 mph, I found myself very underdressed in shorts and a t-shirt. New place sounds great! Hummingbirds are so cool. You know what type they are? In our area it's mainly Anna's and on occasion a Rufus. You should hang a feeder, it's fun when they come up right next to you.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What is it?
> View attachment 5199839




__
https://hiddenspotsofsandiego.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F109369633794
Damn I guess they closed the trail! Wow, we used to run it with our boards over our heads LOL


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 18, 2022)

Round 2 of dry rot removal and repair today. Taking tomorrow off to do the last bit of trim and siding work then comes the paint!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Round 2 of dry rot removal and repair today. Taking tomorrow off to do the last bit of trim and siding work then comes the paint!


I'm sorry you have to do it but you'll be better off having done it yourself and getting it all. I feel for you and respect the work ethic.


----------



## ANC (Sep 19, 2022)

Hey everybody, they let me go home finally, with 60% heart function left.
The amount of pills I will need to drink again is unimaginable.
But I made it. I will post more later, but even just sitting typing tires my arms and wrists.


----------



## raratt (Sep 19, 2022)

All the stuff on the counter got washed, filled the dishwasher and it is running. Still cloudy/rainy and cool. Good napping weather, but I guess any weather is good for that.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 19, 2022)

ANC said:


> Hey everybody, they let me go home finally, with 60% heart function left.
> The amount of pills I will need to drink again is unimaginable.
> But I made it. I will post more later, but even just sitting typing tires my arms and wrists.


Well that sucks but glad you are home. Get some rest and hopefully you will get some strength back soon. 

One day at a time!!


----------



## Bareback (Sep 19, 2022)

@ANC I’m wishing you a speedy recovery and hoping you feel better soon. Did you have a history of heart problems in your family?


----------



## Bareback (Sep 19, 2022)

I cooked some burgers on the grill, first time in two months. I’ve just been so damn busy working and it’s been so damn hot and humid that I didn’t want to go outside and cook. But tonight I’ll fest, even took a shit just so I’ll have room for one more burger ( that’s what I call planning ahead ).


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 19, 2022)

Door trim, flashing done, 4 more pieces of siding to do and a little caulking and she's ready for a fresh coat of paint!


----------



## ANC (Sep 19, 2022)

Bareback said:


> @ANC I’m wishing you a speedy recovery and hoping you feel better soon. Did you have a history of heart problems in your family?


Yes, my dad's brother dead by 35 from heart, dad made 52, grandad 56. I had my first heart attack in my mod 30s but the damage was nowhere near as severe. Body feels like I'm a passenger in a shitty car but still grateful I made it. Having to keep a smile on my face while they wheeled me past my 10-year-old daughter really broke my heart.... Also when they were hurried out of the emergency room as they were starting to put defib stickers on my chest as my heart rate went orbital. And if you think a heart attack hurts, wait until the clot busting stuff starts working and your heart gets new oxygen... it is like the most painful version of a sleeping foot.

The stents also hurt like fuck... But then again they inflate those veins using about 18 to 20 bars of pressure, (about ten times more than a car tire) before they can get the stents in there. Was also interesting they went into my heart via the wrist as opposed to the groin. The groin is a load less weird feeling than someone feeding a rubber tube up your veins as they use multiple catheters for diagnostics and repair. I was treated by probably one of the two top outfits in our country... (the reason I have stayed on my medical aid despite it taking 50% of my income every month... I just had a suspicion things were going to tank, there were many small signs I tried to rationalize away).

I'll post before and after pics of my heart a bit later.... it is like 2am now but my body clock is out from being in bed for days now.

Once again thanks so much for all the support, few of you will know how much it meant to me.


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 19, 2022)

Just witnessed some " mammatus" cloud formations , 1st time ever....awesome.


----------



## raratt (Sep 19, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Just witnessed some " mammatus" cloud formations , 1st time ever....awesome.


Even meteorologists like boobs...
Those are indicative of very strong up/down drafts.


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 19, 2022)

raratt said:


> Even meteorologists like boobs...
> Those are indicative of very strong up/down drafts.


For a moment , I thought I was a tad too f'ing high......I love that " up and down" 
( and in and out ) stuff !


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 19, 2022)

Almost forgot the highlight of day.........I did lay in wait ,in the thickets and tall grass, waiting for a liitle while)........the fing creep who lives up the road gets his mail at noon ,like clockwork. About half way up this hill I let my pellet fly ! I was zeroed right the fuck in but missed.........put a hole in his back left Jean pocket !
Ya should of seen the fucker jump and the expression on his face while he was scanning the area......f'ing PRICELESS. His asshole or right pocket tomorrow !


----------



## lokie (Sep 19, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Almost forgot the highlight of day.........I did lay in wait ,in the thickets and tall grass, waiting for a liitle while)........the fing creep who lives up the road gets his mail at noon ,like clockwork. About half way up this hill I let my pellet fly ! I was zeroed right the fuck in but missed.........put a hole in his back left Jean pocket !
> Ya should of seen the fucker jump and the expression on his face while he was scanning the area......f'ing PRICELESS. His asshole or right pocket tomorrow !


Is there any backgroud information you wish to share? Or could it be I have missed something here.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 19, 2022)

ANC said:


> Yes, my dad's brother dead by 35 from heart, dad made 52, grandad 56. I had my first heart attack in my mod 30s but the damage was nowhere near as severe. Body feels like I'm a passenger in a shitty car but still grateful I made it. Having to keep a smile on my face while they wheeled me past my 10-year-old daughter really broke my heart.... Also when they were hurried out of the emergency room as they were starting to put defib stickers on my chest as my heart rate went orbital. And if you think a heart attack hurts, wait until the clot busting stuff starts working and your heart gets new oxygen... it is like the most painful version of a sleeping foot.
> 
> The stents also hurt like fuck... But then again they inflate those veins using about 18 to 20 bars of pressure, (about ten times more than a car tire) before they can get the stents in there. Was also interesting they went into my heart via the wrist as opposed to the groin. The groin is a load less weird feeling than someone feeding a rubber tube up your veins as they use multiple catheters for diagnostics and repair. I was treated by probably one of the two top outfits in our country... (the reason I have stayed on my medical aid despite it taking 50% of my income every month... I just had a suspicion things were going to tank, there were many small signs I tried to rationalize away).
> 
> ...


I'm really glad you made it through. Your doctors will love your quantification of things. That's a dream.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 19, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Just witnessed some " mammatus" cloud formations , 1st time ever....awesome.


Those are creepy as fuck!!!


----------



## ANC (Sep 20, 2022)

I have started eating solid food and even had my first shit since Saturday.
Guess I'm getting a little better every day.
Going to eat braaied boerewors just now.




the result of nearly 20bar of pressure to stretch those arteries.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 20, 2022)

ANC said:


> I have started eating solid food and even had my first shit since Saturday.
> Guess I'm getting a little better every day.
> Going to eat braaied boerewors just now.
> View attachment 5200526View attachment 5200525
> ...


Glad you are feeling better!


----------



## Bareback (Sep 20, 2022)

ANC said:


> Yes, my dad's brother dead by 35 from heart, dad made 52, grandad 56. I had my first heart attack in my mod 30s but the damage was nowhere near as severe. Body feels like I'm a passenger in a shitty car but still grateful I made it. Having to keep a smile on my face while they wheeled me past my 10-year-old daughter really broke my heart.... Also when they were hurried out of the emergency room as they were starting to put defib stickers on my chest as my heart rate went orbital. And if you think a heart attack hurts, wait until the clot busting stuff starts working and your heart gets new oxygen... it is like the most painful version of a sleeping foot.
> 
> The stents also hurt like fuck... But then again they inflate those veins using about 18 to 20 bars of pressure, (about ten times more than a car tire) before they can get the stents in there. Was also interesting they went into my heart via the wrist as opposed to the groin. The groin is a load less weird feeling than someone feeding a rubber tube up your veins as they use multiple catheters for diagnostics and repair. I was treated by probably one of the two top outfits in our country... (the reason I have stayed on my medical aid despite it taking 50% of my income every month... I just had a suspicion things were going to tank, there were many small signs I tried to rationalize away).
> 
> ...


I just want to say that I know you are well loved by this community and I wanted to say it before it’s too late.

Being strong in front of your daughter even though you were in a bad way is what good father’s do and it says everything that needs to be said about your character. I remember a lot of the stories you’ve told over the pass 6 years that I’ve been on the site, about your daughter and your dad’s watches and family vacation….. take care of yourself.


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 20, 2022)

lokie said:


> Is there any backgroud information you wish to share? Or could it be I have missed something here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of fuck yes...been dealing with this fucking Neanderthal for about 30 f'ing years. 
Nowadays is just to expensive ( court , lawyers, on and on ) to knock the cock off somebody...... . I'm trying very hard to contol my rage.....I'm figuring psychological torture is even more satisfying...........My next diabolical plan ( I'll give it some time before striking) is placing a lit " mouse " ( small box of shredded magnesium with fuse used to fire-up coal ) in his huge coal pile ! I can just envision that red-hot glow of that huge pile !


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 20, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Of fuck yes...been dealing with this fucking Neanderthal for about 30 f'ing years.
> Nowadays is just to expensive ( court , lawyers, on and on ) to knock the cock off somebody...... . I'm trying very hard to contol my rage.....I'm figuring psychological torture is even more satisfying...........My next diabolical plan ( I'll give it some time before striking) is placing a lit " mouse " ( small box of shredded magnesium with fuse used to fire-up coal ) in his huge coal pile ! I can just envision that red-hot glow of that huge pile !


I got $10 on "you get arrested in the next 2 months!" Don't get yourself in trouble man........but this shit is funny. Like a national lampoon movie


----------



## raratt (Sep 20, 2022)

Emptied out a "storage" cabinet in the kitchen, my dad made it as a stereo cabinet. Threw away a bunch of crap that hasn't seen daylight in years, still kept more than I should have. I think I'm done for the day, my back says uncle.


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 20, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Those are creepy as fuck!!!


I said to my self , " those are creepy as fuck !!! " ......doomsday !


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I got $10 on "you get arrested in the next 2 months!" Don't get yourself in trouble man........but this shit is funny. Like a national lampoon movie


Ahhh-shit....no biggy....going to county is a fucking joke , besides , perfect victim...
a rap sheet 3 miles long , well known to authorities as " unstable"....very aggressive and intimidating to many people in area. Someone has to do the honorable thing....
I have " love and compassion for all living creatures " but there is always an exception .


----------



## lokie (Sep 20, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Ahhh-shit....no biggy....going to county is a fucking joke , besides , perfect victim...
> a rap sheet 3 miles long , well known to authorities as " unstable"....very aggressive and intimidating to many people in area. Someone has to do the honorable thing....
> I have " love and compassion for all living creatures " but there is always an exception .


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 20, 2022)

lokie said:


>


That's the ticket !


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 20, 2022)

Yesterday our hot water heater sprung a leak and I had to replace it, and today my wife had a colonoscopy

This week is really shaping up


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I got $10 on "you get arrested in the next 2 months!" Don't get yourself in trouble man........but this shit is funny. Like a national lampoon movie


I'm getting old and senile.....not really aware of what I'm doing ....I'll plead insanity , for mercy if the Man tracks me down. Besides, I could really use some downtime and different drugs.


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 21, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Yesterday our hot water heater sprung a leak and I had to replace it, and today my wife had a colonoscopy
> 
> This week is really shaping up


Don't know what the f they gave me prior to penetrating my anus with that cold , flexy probe.......one of the best highs I ever had ! Loved it...


----------



## Bareback (Sep 21, 2022)

Can you clarify which part of the last statement that you were loving….. on second thought I think I’ll just go ahead and make some assumptions on this one.


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 21, 2022)

Bareback said:


> Can you clarify which part of the last statement that you were loving….. on second thought I think I’ll just go ahead and make some assumptions on this one.


The stainless steel , ice-cold , very long probe being inserted to that nasty little hole
of course ! Could of used a little better lube ........the nurse just spit on my a-hole.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 21, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Don't know what the f they gave me prior to penetrating my anus with that cold , flexy probe.......one of the best highs I ever had ! Loved it...




the whole thing was rather an ordeal for my wife but I'm glad you enjoyed it


----------



## Bareback (Sep 21, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> The stainless steel , ice-cold , very long probe being inserted to that nasty little hole
> of course ! Could of used a little better lube ........the nurse just spit on my a-hole.


I’m a little jealous, the nurse didn’t spit on my a-hole . That would have been the high light of the whole thing. The worst part for me was drinking that stuff and not eating everything for 24hrs .


----------



## manfredo (Sep 21, 2022)

Versed is the drug they give you during a colonoscopy, so you can't remember what happened, usually with Fentanyl these days for pain. I think I have had 3 over the years. First one was by far the worst. They didn't give me enough drugs but I was paralyzed and couldn't talk, or scream like I wanted too, and I could feel everything, like they were running a knife through my bowels. Apparently a lot of people complained hence the Fentanyl now.

Yeah the prep is a real treat, lol. 

Vaseline is your friend.


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 21, 2022)

I've been caring for our 1yr old Basset's 24-7 for 10 days..........love em to death but..
Shit-fuck....I'm so fucking tired......got one more week before my savior returns from
Florida ( she's assisting a terminal aunt ) .Any the fuck way.....just satdown , gonna get f-ed the Hell up ! I'm restoring some very old croquet mallets that I dug otta the dirt under ancient collaped shit-shack ( misplaced one of the heads). I've never seen a mallet that gives player option of striking ball with a wooden face or rubber ( real rubber , f'ing thick rubber. I'm a very exciting guy these days ! I just hate to see that old craftsmanship end like that ! I like sanding by hand , it's more " intimate "....the soft sound and feel , plus it's great for your wrists and forearms. Can't believe how tempered I've become over the years....use to be one wild child ...
Just don’t got the juice ( or desire) to repeat that f'ing journey ! Also found a nice fossil .


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 21, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Just witnessed some " mammatus" cloud formations , 1st time ever....awesome.


Thanks so much for the " nod " ! Walking down that old road ( of course , fucked-the-Hell- up ) at every twighlight then this event , a big WTF out of left-field , was quite a rush. F'ing nature ( Mother ) in my eyes seems to do " it " the best ( an understatement) . Thanks Shnkrmn and the other 8 . Great to hear from you Tyler and Doc , I hope life isn't f'ing with ya !


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 22, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Just witnessed some " mammatus" cloud formations , 1st time ever....awesome.


Thanks for the " nod " ya stoner dudes.....Shnkmm, 8 others and Tyler and Doc ( haven't seen you two much...a pleasure ,.I must be zigging when you're zagging ).... yea , brained toasted , my daily twighlight walk looking for " Mother " to show off....she did....
A WTF out of " left field " ! Quite the rush...surreal.


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 22, 2022)

Fucking-oops ! That damn devil weed and alcohol.......such a beautiful pairing !


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 22, 2022)

lokie said:


> Is there any backgroud information you wish to share? Or could it be I have missed something here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey lokie , ya stoner dude , you know the old adage.....I'm banging it up a hair
" Don't fuck with my cubs ".......I think a universal reaction from a shit load of animals ! I'm the sweetest guy in the world ( probably not ) , but do not mess 
with my f'ing tribe .......or...you'll get a hole in your ass for starters !


----------



## ANC (Sep 23, 2022)

Got a new mouse, it is always the cord that takes a shit with mine, can't understand how it could be so hard to make a durable one.
Also got a "smart" scale which is trying to find polite and less polite ways of telling me I got fat.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 23, 2022)

I started some shrooms today


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 23, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I started some shrooms today
> 
> View attachment 5202380


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 23, 2022)

You ain't no wallflower....love it......those f'ing things are SO MUCH F'ING FUN !
so magical and f'ing transcental! ! The " blue foot " and " dung lovers ( horseshit) are naturally bountiful in my area. So much fun !


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 23, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> You ain't no wallflower....love it......those f'ing things are SO MUCH F'ING FUN !
> so magical and f'ing transcental! ! The " blue foot " and " dung lovers ( horseshit) are naturally bountiful in my area. So much fun !


( misspelled transcendental....I hate that ) ...........anyway.......ya got my appetite whetted for some " get me the fuck otta this place " this thresher that
some asshole tossed us into.......I always thought the best part , the ultimate rush from them comes after ya eat at least and ounce then projectile vomit
like a wide-open fire hydrant ! I walked by Jesus one night in the hallway ( and I'm a hardcore atheist) just after emerging out of a light socket ( fuck of a ride in there ) .


----------



## ANC (Sep 24, 2022)

I probably need a quiet place and about 5 or 6 grams to reverse some of the last week's trauma....


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 24, 2022)

Woke up early for some quality time with the wife, followed that up with a 35 mile bike ride. A glorious autumn day!


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 24, 2022)

ANC said:


> I probably need a quiet place and about 5 or 6 grams to reverse some of the last week's trauma....


That's not a bad idea. EMDR is helpful with trauma processing too.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 24, 2022)

I changed the heating element and thermal switch in my dryer this morning. When I went to unplug it I found the cord and receptacle was welded together. It had been drying very poorly and I remember some members on here talking about replacing theirs so that motivated me to do the same…. I’m damn glad I did now . Also I found that it was missing about 10”s of gasket and it leaked lint like mofo so I fixed that too.


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 24, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Woke up early for some quality time with the wife, followed that up with a 35 mile bike ride. A glorious autumn day!


What a nice pairing ! Enjoying those moments with yer mate and a nice long ride...
It's" move or die " for us old farts ! Some people ( excessively corpulent ) wait to long......then , that can't move. Ya otta switch it up ( none of my f'ing business) but the handle " the wife " makes her sound like a " ball and chain ".....how about " my Queen " or " the love of your life " .


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 24, 2022)

I'm fond of "My best friend".


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 24, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm fond of "My best friend".


Me too !


----------



## DarkWeb (Sep 24, 2022)

The one that puts up with me


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> The one that puts up with me


Me too ! She's well grounded....I'm the " loose cannon " .


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 24, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Me too ! She's well grounded....I'm the " *loose cannon* " .


Cinch up your carriage block lines.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 24, 2022)

Built a small fence to replace a old picket fence that came down when the house was painted. Feel pretty good about it considering the T posts were the only materials I paid for. Love me some salvage/repurpose building.


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 24, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Cinch up your carriage block lines.


Great f'ing advice!..... off on tangent.....are you a Frank Frazeeta ( spelling ? ) fan...your avatar looks like one of his works ! Always loved that shit ! " Conanesque !


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5202849


Geeze ! Except for the " grandiose beliefs , self-esteem and well - being , ya really nailed me down.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Built a small fence to replace a old picket fence that came down when the house was painted. Feel pretty good about it considering the T posts were the only materials I paid for. Love me some salvage/repurpose building.
> 
> View attachment 5202876


That looks really good! I love it. Repurposing old materials makes my heart sing, thanks for sharing that.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 25, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Great f'ing advice!..... off on tangent.....are you a Frank Frazeeta ( spelling ? ) fan...your avatar looks like one of his works ! Always loved that shit ! " Conanesque !


Yes, it's a Franzetta, he's the bomb IMHO of fantasy art - was introduced to him through the Robert E. Howard's Conan paperback series as a youngen.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 25, 2022)

~ ALERT ~
Code Red PSA

Today is National Daughters day (I was today years old when I found out about this).
Call or text & make your future debilitated old age a bit smoother.


----------



## raratt (Sep 25, 2022)

Kitchen counter is visible again. Washed all the pans and cookie sheets that were covering it. My back did OK standing for that long, it's a good sign.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> Kitchen counter is visible again. Washed all the pans and cookie sheets that were covering it. My back did OK standing for that long, it's a good sign.


Played a round, the 4th now since fire, at Plumas Lake. I just barely kept it in the 80’s.
a few weeks ago i played a round at a different course sober because i had to drive, had to swing by home depot on the way home. Shot a 84. I was pretty buzzed today. Can’t wait for the next round.


----------



## raratt (Sep 25, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Played a round, the 4th now since fire, at Plumas Lake. I just barely kept it in the 80’s.
> a few weeks ago i played a round at a different course sober because i had to drive, had to swing by home depot on the way home. Shot a 84. I was pretty buzzed today. Can’t wait for the next round.


You deserve taking some time off for some fun Bro.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 25, 2022)

@raratt just starting the nhra. Carolina Nationals. Gonna try to fit it in before the niner game. Tell me it’s all recorded this time. It shows as 3hr recording.


----------



## raratt (Sep 25, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> @raratt just starting the nhra. Carolina Nationals. Gonna try to fit it in before the niner game. Tell me it’s all recorded this time. It shows as 3hr recording.


We are watching Nascar, haven't started NHRA yet. I always add an hour to the recording in case it runs long, but if they switch channels I'm screwed.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 25, 2022)

Went to a soccer game. We won!


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 25, 2022)

@GreatwhiteNorth
Daughter in-law was pleased to find out who cares. Thanks!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 25, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> @GreatwhiteNorth
> Daughter in-law was pleased to find out who cares. Thanks!


Good on you man - FB had to tell me & I figured I'd pass it on to other stoners.


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 25, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yes, it's a Franzetta, he's the bomb IMHO of fantasy art - was introduced to him through the Robert E. Howard's Conan paperback series as a youngen.


He was the master in that genre of paintings ! Love his work


Aeroknow said:


> Played a round, the 4th now since fire, at Plumas Lake. I just barely kept it in the 80’s.
> a few weeks ago i played a round at a different course sober because i had to drive, had to swing by home depot on the way home. Shot a 84. I was pretty buzzed today. Can’t wait for the next round.


84....wow ! I'm more like 120....I f'ing suck. I refer to the game as " Whack-Fuck "
( ya whack the ball then scream fuck ! ) . Hey , you weren't playing a Par 3 , were ya?...............Yuk-yuk-yuk.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 26, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Went to a soccer game. We won!


Good weekend. Looks like today might not be so bad either.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 26, 2022)

I found the floor in the garage!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 26, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> I found the floor in the garage!


Hopefully no broken nose?


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Sep 26, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Hopefully no broken nose?


Ah fuck few times just this year. Thats just from my psycho blackout brother sucker punching. Fyi dont drink with him. Weed ok. Few beers ok. Once hes past that you cant even sit quiet not say anything and he wants to fight. I like to chill, fight if i have to. Not spas and ruin the night. Only punk ive knocked out in two hits out my fights. All bare kunckle... Whatever ok ill post - burp


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 26, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Ah fuck few times just this year. Thats just from my psycho blackout brother sucker punching. Fyi dont drink with him. Weed ok. Few beers ok. Once hes past that you cant even sit quiet not say anything and he wants to fight. I like to chill, fight if i have to. Not spas and ruin the night. Only punk ive knocked out in two hits out my fights. All bare kunckle... Whatever ok ill post - burp


That's exactly where I don't wanna be.
Just wanna Chill.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 26, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Ah fuck few times just this year. Thats just from my psycho blackout brother sucker punching. Fyi dont drink with him. Weed ok. Few beers ok. Once hes past that you cant even sit quiet not say anything and he wants to fight. I like to chill, fight if i have to. Not spas and ruin the night. Only punk ive knocked out in two hits out my fights. All bare kunckle... Whatever ok ill post - burp


I have a younger half brother like that, but he's 50 now and has slowed down a lot. He's a lot bigger and tougher than me, and luckily he never wanted to fight me as he has these freakishly huge hands and can take a punch. Worked as a roofer his whole life and he has so many scars on his head it's insane.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 26, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I have a younger half brother like that, but he's 50 now and has slowed down a lot. He's a lot bigger and tougher than me, and luckily he never wanted to fight me as he has these freakishly huge hands and can take a punch. Worked as a roofer his whole life and he has so many scars on his head it's insane.


The scars are from lessons he hadn't learned yet.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Sep 26, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I have a younger half brother like that, but he's 50 now and has slowed down a lot. He's a lot bigger and tougher than me, and luckily he never wanted to fight me as he has these freakishly huge hands and can take a punch. Worked as a roofer his whole life and he has so many scars on his head it's insane.


we should do a count and compare. Least thats what the hair ladies say. Wow you have a lot of scars are you sure you want it this short


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Sep 26, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The scars are from lessons he hadn't learned yet.


believe you me the biggest ones i have are self caused


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 26, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I have a younger half brother like that, but he's 50 now and has slowed down a lot. He's a lot bigger and tougher than me, and luckily he never wanted to fight me as he has these freakishly huge hands and can take a punch. Worked as a roofer his whole life and he has so many scars on his head it's insane.


I'd love to give my brother a scar or five!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 26, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> believe you me the biggest ones i have are self caused


Yep - here too.
I referr to them as Knowledge marks.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2022)

Been trying for like an hour to get a wifi security cam to work & I keep getting shut down.
Ok, [email protected] Off asshole - it'll wait until sober tomorrow.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 27, 2022)

Worked, then washed the windows, got high and road the bike for a hour. Dinner awaits!


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 27, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Been trying for like an hour to get a wifi security cam to work & I keep getting shut down.
> Ok, [email protected] Off asshole - it'll wait until sober tomorrow.


" Can't get this f'ing thing to f'ing work.......fuck ! Fuck it ! " ...........that's my new middle name......... or perhaps I just don't feel like f'ing , with that kinda shit , besides , I gotta go roll a fatty , fly my kite and play in the gorge creek.... (.love a mini-hydro'-electric set-up ).....somewhere in that pea soup head of mine , I remember that a while back ago I got shit going...." easy - smeezy " 
( yes Old Farts , there is no 3rd adjective these days............however........makes me think of the
the very old " Bugs Bunny " cartoons about WWII " .


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 27, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Worked, then washed the windows, got high and road the bike for a hour. Dinner awaits!


Ya got " the world on a string " , except for the dirty windows . Ya sound like one happy stoner dude...


----------



## manfredo (Sep 28, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Ya got " the world on a string " , except for the dirty windows . Ya sound like one happy stoner dude...


I was thinking, damn, I remember when I had that kind of energy. Now at 60 *if* I get 2-4 hours of work in, I am *DONE*!!

I haven't left the house yet today and it's 4 pm, but I did make a phone call and got a killer nap in!! Hoping to make it to the grocery store for some sour cream! If this coffee kicks in!!

Last night I made baked potatoes....I always always have sour cream and butter on them. Well the sour cream was nasty looking, like it froze....Soooo, a little Thousand Island dressing was substituted. I don't recommend!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 28, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Ya got " the world on a string " , except for the dirty windows . Ya sound like one happy stoner dude...


Just happy to have finally wrapped up the exterior of our house. Still have to build a bed for our blueberry bushes and design and build a fence but those are lower down on the honey do list. Actually itching to setup a tent and CC rack some seeds I bought awhile back now that I have a to little more time and no more contractors in our house.


----------



## raratt (Sep 28, 2022)

Refilled the beer shelf and took a little nap. Got hamburger out for dinner need to cook some bacon in a few. 
Brought the ladder into the kitchen so I can do some work on the last cabinet installing a spacer so the fridge has a little room around it. I'll give my back another day before I jump into this.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 28, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> @raratt just starting the nhra. Carolina Nationals. Gonna try to fit it in before the niner game. Tell me it’s all recorded this time. It shows as 3hr recording.


My son and grandson was at that event on Saturday.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> Refilled the beer shelf and took a little nap. Got hamburger out for dinner need to cook some bacon in a few.
> Brought the ladder into the kitchen so I can do some work on the last cabinet installing a spacer so the fridge has a little room around it. I'll give my back another day before I jump into this.


Yeah, I split about 1/2 an oak today & the bigger rounds are waiting and giggling.

They are coming in around a buck 20 to 200. Nope, not gonna lug those things around the yard.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 28, 2022)

I have some country style pork ribs slow roasting in the oven and the place is smelling really good, and about to pop in some baked taters and acorn squash...and I have fresh sour cream tonight!!


----------



## manfredo (Sep 28, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, I split about 1/2 an oak today & the bigger rounds are waiting and giggling.
> 
> They are coming in around a buck 20 to 200. Nope, not gonna lug those things around the yard.


Aren't you glad you are not splitting that stuff by hand??


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> I have some country style pork ribs slow roasting in the oven and the place is smelling really good, and about to pop in some baked taters and acorn squash...and I have fresh sour cream tonight!!


We are close.
Baked taters & t-bone + carmalized onions & shrooms.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Aren't you glad you are not splitting that stuff by hand??


I used to actually like doing that, but no more.
My lower back has taken charge.


----------



## manfredo (Sep 28, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I used to actually like doing that, but no more.
> My lower back has taken charge.


Me too, and that's probably why our backs are toast!! My very first business was a logging and firewood operation.


----------



## lokie (Sep 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Me too, and that's probably why our backs are toast!! My very first business was a logging and firewood operation.


This looks like an all-day sucker.


This looks like a lot of work.


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 28, 2022)

Wife and I bought a woodlot off my Uncle a few years back. Been in the family for awhile.
Unc had a forester do a walk through who estimated 15cord per acre. Hope to spend my retirement (long ways off) there.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 28, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, I split about 1/2 an oak today & the bigger rounds are waiting and giggling.
> 
> They are coming in around a buck 20 to 200. Nope, not gonna lug those things around the yard.


Damn sugar maple gets harder as it ages. I'm working it. But get one of these.

I Aided the concrete guys doing my neighbors driveway. Idiots bent mounting bolts on bobcat trailer axle. Watched for 2 hours as they bent pipes and broke stuff. Offered my asistance with my new M18 1/2" impact. About 5 minutes and it snapped all 8 3/4" grade 8 bolts on setting 3. Wicked tool and too much for home use. LOL. Got a 20 and I'm going to have to sit to pee. Messed my aim up. LOL.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 28, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I used to actually like doing that, but no more.
> My lower back has taken charge.


I did too. As a kid I'd pound on rounds for my neighbor using a wedge and sledge for hours at a time. I thought it was quality fun!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 28, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> I did too. As a kid I'd pound on rounds for my neighbor using a wedge and sledge for hours at a time. I thought it was quality fun!


Is stress management and physical therapy. Even though I do hallucinate faces and things for accuracy. LOL.


----------



## lusidghost (Sep 29, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> It might tear your ass apart, but a black bear wouldn't have the stones to even square up with me. There would be full blown psychological warfare from the moment we locked eyes. Nothing would be off limits as far as shit talking goes either. I would insult its wife and cubs, and flaunt my material possessions while belittling it for living below the poverty line. I might even wing a Monster energy drink at it to rattle what's left of its disheveled psyche. The fight would be over before it even began.


----------



## ANC (Sep 29, 2022)

Just playing with my fish. Also got 3 new goldfish for outside. They are super cute


----------



## raratt (Sep 29, 2022)

Put up the trim around the long line of cabinets in the kitchen and added a spacer to leave enough room for the fridge. Got the pantry cabinet in place but I'm going to check to make sure the fridge fits before I screw it in. I can use the leftover kick plate to fill above the pantry so there isn't a dust shelf. Back didn't complain too much, going to take it easy tomorrow..


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 30, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> I did too. As a kid I'd pound on rounds for my neighbor using a wedge and sledge for hours at a time. I thought it was quality fun!


I use to love splitting wood.....catch a good buzz , put on some tunes and get swinging....always loved that unique sound of those hardwoods cracking ! I even enjoyed stacking up very neatly........a regular piece of art. My choice of tools was always a double bladed axe. Now running out of wood in middle of night........having to go outside on a winter night in your boots and boxers and chop is not quite as fun. I even like the older wooden hickory axe handles.......beautiful wood so artfully shaped......great flowing lines........great weapons in a pinch ( no blade of course). 
When my daughter starting driving , there was always an axe handle on the floor behind her seat.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 30, 2022)

Acted like I was working while I did a little fishing.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 30, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Acted like I was working while I did a little fishing.


What a handsome fellow. I'd love to have him over for dinner.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 1, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> What a handsome fellow. I'd love to have him over for dinner.


Pretty much all I catch gets to live another day, only exception is a Chinook or Coho if I actually make it out to the beach in time to fish for them.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 1, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Pretty much all I catch gets to live another day, only exception is a Chinook or Coho if I actually make it out to the beach in time to fish for them.


Always my luck!


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 1, 2022)

I accomplished a hangover today.. 
I havent drank in quite a while so for whatever reason i decided to pound down a fith of vodka last night..lol.. 
I feel like i got my ass kicked..


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 1, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Pretty much all I catch gets to live another day, only exception is a Chinook or Coho if I actually make it out to the beach in time to fish for them.


I'm assuming your fishing in northern parts of the Pacific coast....hopefully " man" hasn't f up their environment.....There's something very therapeutic about that activity....love it. Good luck .


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 1, 2022)

Been buzzing cedar logs all morning....sitting on my ass for the moment. Caught
" Mother " showing off again last evening...


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 1, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> I'm assuming your fishing in northern parts of the Pacific coast....hopefully " man" hasn't f up their environment.....There's something very therapeutic about that activity....love it. Good luck .


Yeah when I fish for them it's outside of Astoria where the Columbia meets the Pacific. You fish?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 1, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Yeah when I fish for them it's outside of Astoria where the Columbia meets the Pacific. *You fish?*


Silly question for me - I don't have any friends that don't.

Edit: Apparently I'm wrong here - sorry to @curious2garden, apparently she's needing someone to catch them for her.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 1, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Silly question for me - I don't have any friends that don't.
> 
> Edit: Apparently I'm wrong here - sorry to @curious2garden, apparently she's needing someone to catch them for her.


Yeah the wife catches but I have to unhook and release them for her. She's really good though, has a real good feel for feeling the plastics bounce in the bottom. It's rare that she gets hung up.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 1, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Yeah the wife catches but I have to unhook and release them for her. She's really good though, has a real good feel for feeling the plastics bounce in the bottom. It's rare that she gets hung up.


My wife typically outfishes me, BTBH it might be that my job description includes untangling lines, tying on lures and running the boat.
I prefer to think that she's just prettier.


----------



## raratt (Oct 1, 2022)

Pantry cabinet shimmed and installed, hopefully the fridge will still fit in there, lol. I need to build a frame to mount a filler strip to the top of it then I can install the doors and be done with it. Paint for everything next.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Oct 1, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My wife typically outfishes me, BTBH it might be that my job description includes untangling lines, tying on lures and running the boat.
> I prefer to think that she's just prettier.


Also she has more game and is better at hooking up. Then again, she landed you... *rimshot*


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 1, 2022)

Well i managed to lose 3.5 oz's of weed... was sitting in a box last night and today i noticed was all gone, poof.. cant find it anywhere, i thought maybe while i was drunk i might of moved it but i dont remember doing that..
Im really upset.. lol..


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 1, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Well i managed to lose 3.5 oz's of weed... was sitting in a box last night and today i noticed was all gone, poof.. cant find it anywhere, i thought maybe while i was drunk i might of mived it but i dont remember doing that..
> I really upset.. lol..


You probably smoked it


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 1, 2022)

Found Mr. Nice Super Silver Haze regular seeds, from him no less. If anyone else is interested:








Super Silver Haze - Mr. Nice Auctions


Super Silver Haze A champion of champions since winning at the ’97, ’98, and ’99 High Times Cannabis Cups. Comprising of the most commercial strains known to the uncivilized world as Skunk, NL, and Haze. Such achievements confer an undoubtedly regal pedigree. It has an excellent breed for those...




mrnice.nl


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 1, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Well i managed to lose 3.5 oz's of weed... was sitting in a box last night and today i noticed was all gone, poof.. cant find it anywhere, i thought maybe while i was drunk i might of mived it but i dont remember doing that..
> I really upset.. lol..


You probably thought that you needed to stash it somewhere safe. You'll find it after it's nice and "cured"! Kind of like when I found a quarter in a golf bag one spring, cure was perfect.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 1, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> You probably thought that you needed to stash it somewhere safe. You'll find it after it's nice and "cured"! Kind of like when I found a quarter in a golf bag one spring, cure was perfect.


My really safe stuff is so safe I'll never find it again


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 1, 2022)

I lived in a huge house for a few years with several roommates, big house 4 stories. Anyway came home from playing pool one night pretty lit and hid my pool cue from myself somewhere in that house. Never found it, thought for awhile someone must have grabbed it but no one was home that night. Miss that cue!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 1, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> I lived in a huge house for a few years with several roommates, big house 4 stories. Anyway came home from playing pool one night pretty lit and hid my pool cue from myself somewhere in that house. Never found it, thought for awhile someone must have grabbed it but no one was home that night. Miss that cue!


Ok I'm high as a kite. But do you ever fantasize about someone finding it and creating a fantasy of your life based on that one data point?


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 1, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Yeah when I fish for them it's outside of Astoria where the Columbia meets the Pacific. You fish?


When I sell my house i wanna build a new home right around there.


----------



## lokie (Oct 1, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> *My wife typically outfishes me*, BTBH it might be that my job description includes untangling lines, tying on lures and running the boat.
> I prefer to think that she's just prettier.


*My wife typically outfishes me*

At the funeral we recentntly attended a story was recounted by the pastor.

The pastor had shared a story of squirrel hunting with his son with Dawn.
Dawn in return shared with the pastor her own story of squirrel hunting.

In the early dating phase of her relationship with Bob, Bob was to become her life long mate and devoted husband,
Bob invited her to go squirrel hunting.

Her first time hunting she bagged a squrriel and Bob went home empty handed.

They shared another 55+ years together and I do not know of any domestic issues they may have had.
That's not to say they had none by no means. Any personal strife they shared was kept between themselves and not broadcast to the public.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 1, 2022)

Well i found my weed.. apparently i stashed it while drunk.. after searching all day i found hidden in a cupboard under all my paper towels and behind a couple boxs of swiss miss... lol..


----------



## lokie (Oct 1, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Well i found my weed.. apparently i stashed it while drunk.. after searching all day i found hidden in a cupboard under all my paper towels and behind a couple boxs of swiss miss... lol..


Paranoid much?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 1, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> When I sell my house i wanna build a new home right around there.


It's an addiction bro, just say no!


----------



## lokie (Oct 1, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Found Mr. Nice Super Silver Haze regular seeds, from him no less. If anyone else is interested:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the link.

Worthy of bragging rights maybe.
Cost prohibitive for my needs.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 1, 2022)

lokie said:


> Thank you for the link.
> 
> Worthy of bragging rights maybe.
> Cost prohibitive for my needs.
> ...


That's why the first thing I did to justify my purchase was to swear I'd breed them so we could all hunt that line. Whether I do or don't I sure feel noble about it   and since I come out with the seeds it all works.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 1, 2022)

lokie said:


> Paranoid much?
> 
> View attachment 5206269


NO!.... LOL..


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 1, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Yeah when I fish for them it's outside of Astoria where the Columbia meets the Pacific. You fish?


Sounds like the ultimate place to be for catching those beauties...sounds beautiful!
I live on a lake known for its great bass fishing , perchband muskies , I could spend all day going after bass with my fly rod. Fell in love with that way of fishing , never went back to casting . For trout ( my lake is not deep enough) I go to one of a thousands of streams around hear, in the middle of nowhere and catch brookies.....I'm drooling thinking about those damn fish . Beats watching that f'ing news on TV. I love being buzzed and tying whimsical flies...You be chill !


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Ok I'm high as a kite. But do you ever fantasize about someone finding it and creating a fantasy of your life based on that one data point?





curious2garden said:


> Ok I'm high as a kite. But do you ever fantasize about someone finding it and creating a fantasy of your life based on that one data point?


 Not sure I follow. Maybe I need to puff a little bit more.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 2, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Not sure I follow. Maybe I need to puff a little bit more.


I had to retread that to understand myself  My dad was a carpenter and specialized in home improvement (mostly new custom cabinets) for old homes. So frequently in the demolition stage he'd come across 'safely' stored items.

I was his go-fer and helper and I'd create elaborate fantasies about the items discovered during demolition, mostly because I was bored out of my mind, that rapidly changed as my responsibilities grew but that's another story


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 2, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> When I sell my house i wanna build a new home right around there.


Living near the coast would be a whole lot different than living where you are now. I'd love to retire or have some sort of place out near Astoria. Really like it out there, perhaps a big garage for toys with a bonus room above it.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 2, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Living near the coast would be a whole lot different than living where you are now. I'd love to retire or have some sort of place out near Astoria. Really like it out there, perhaps a big garage for toys with a bonus room above it.


Heck, even a big deck with a yurt on it and a outhouse would work for the wife and I.


----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Living near the coast would be a whole lot *colder*


fify


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> fify


Fify. ??


----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Fify. ??


Fixed It For You


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 2, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Fify. ??


For a long time i didnt know what that meant either... lol.. for like 2 years i would think to myself, what the fuck does fify mean.. then i googled it..


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 2, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Living near the coast would be a whole lot different than living where you are now. I'd love to retire or have some sort of place out near Astoria. Really like it out there, perhaps a big garage for toys with a bonus room above it.


I’m originally from Santa Cruz Ca. Lived for years just 20-25 min away in San Jose also. I was always going back to SC. And lived in Monterey Co for 8 yrs. I can dig the coast for sure


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 2, 2022)

Uncovered the floors today.
Now i can do the base. Put the stove up there, went to hook up the stovepipe, god damn turns out i need a stupid adapter  super duper close now.

base this week and then finish deck and ready for a final. Just very little stuff left.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Uncovered the floors today.
> Now i can do the base. Put the stove up there, went to hook up the stovepipe, god damn turns out i need a stupid adapter  super duper close now.
> View attachment 5206725View attachment 5206726
> base this week and then finish deck and done
> View attachment 5206727View attachment 5206728View attachment 5206729


Looks great! I hate seeing screws in the decking. Have you figured out how many beers it takes to build a house?


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Ok I'm high as a kite. But do you ever fantasize about someone finding it and creating a fantasy of your life based on that one data point?


You know *I* would...


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Looks great! I hate seeing screws in the decking. Have you figured out how many beers it takes to build a house?


I dunno because i’m not done yet?


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 2, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Looks great! I hate seeing screws in the decking. Have you figured out how many beers it takes to build a house?


No really this shit took me way longer than I thought. But if i was to guess it would be like 40 pallets of coors light.























and at least a few pallets of pale ales


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 2, 2022)

Waiting on a replacement lighted glass door for the one in the master. Fucker showed up shattered


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> No really this shit took me way longer than I thought. But if i was to guess it would be like 40 pallets of coors light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds about right. 

My buddy and I put a small addition on this ladies place back in nj probably 20 years ago.......every day at 11:30 she'd open the door and yell out "boy's come get your vitamins" with a couple of cold beers. Cooler was always full


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 2, 2022)

Bout to install all the interior door knobs. BRB lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 2, 2022)

I was just thinking I should have put a disco ball up high


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 2, 2022)

@curious2garden i changed my mind the last second on the interior ceiling fans while at the lamps plus store. Whatcha think?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 2, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> @curious2garden i changed my mind the last second on the interior ceiling fans while at the lamps plus store. Whatcha think?


They look really good. I think these will work better too. Loved the style of the others


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> They look really good. I think these will work better too. Loved the style of the others


I really hate getting my gay on for those choices. Had my daughter meet me there. Funny thing is i did the opposite of what she suggested. Same with the pendant lighting in the kitchen lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 2, 2022)

Picking out all the area rugs is gonna kill me


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 2, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I really hate getting my gay on for those choices. Had my daughter meet me there. Funny thing is i did the opposite of what she suggested. Same with the pendant lighting in the kitchen lol


Looks really good, I could use you when it comes time to paint again.


----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Looks really good, I could use you when it comes time to paint again.


I have a kitchen that needs done top to bottom, I'm a little closer also...


----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2022)

One less rodent in the world. Put a rat trap under my BBQ. That was a big rat for around here.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 2, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Uncovered the floors today.
> Now i can do the base. Put the stove up there, went to hook up the stovepipe, god damn turns out i need a stupid adapter  super duper close now.
> View attachment 5206725View attachment 5206726
> base this week and then finish deck and ready for a final. Just very little stuff left.
> View attachment 5206727View attachment 5206728View attachment 5206729


That kitchen and living area is my wife's dream!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> I have a kitchen that needs done top to bottom, I'm a little closer also...


Sucks that I called dibs on him first


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> One less rodent in the world. Put a rat trap under my BBQ. That was a big rat for around here.


Nice work!


----------



## Playk328 (Oct 2, 2022)

I got to watch my rabbit try to bond with kittens today.. 

That isnt as cute as it sounds.. 

Poor little guys, fek that was nuts. 

Our pet rabbit doesn't understand cat behaviour, and the kittens don't understand bunny bonding "there is mating involved".. 

So I had my rex chasing these kittens trying to "bond" with them.. 

She managed to catch poor little clapton, had that little guy flattened on the ground screaming while she was just "bonding" like crazy.. 

Then poor clapton managed to get free from that crazy madness, just to get chased into the corner and more "bonding" was attempted.. 

We had to rescue this lil guy before our bunny turns him mean.


----------



## Playk328 (Oct 2, 2022)

She's not trying to be mean, she actually really likes these kittens.. She flops down right beside them, grooms them, but this "bonding" shit just started. 

Im not sure if we should let the kittens go through this, they need to grow up together but damn they may be traumatized if we allow this to continue.


----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2022)

Bunny booty.


----------



## lokie (Oct 2, 2022)

Playk328 said:


> I got to watch my rabbit try to bond with kittens today..
> 
> That isnt as cute as it sounds..
> 
> ...


like this?


----------



## Playk328 (Oct 2, 2022)

Bunnies are feking nuts.. 

I have 4 of them.. Luckily its the smaller rex trying to bond with these kittens and not our Flemish Giants.. Id really hate to see these poor 7 week old kittens getting raped by a 16lb Giant Flemish.

Our older female cat doesn't mind the rabbits and they leave her alone, but because these kittens are babies, our rex is very interested in them..


----------



## Playk328 (Oct 2, 2022)

lokie said:


> like this?
> 
> View attachment 5206821
> 
> ...


Um not even close...

More like Godzilla trying to manhandle a poodle..

Poor lil kitten got swallowed up when she flattened him out to bond..

We are talking about a 7lb rabbit with a lil kitten that doesnt even weight 1/2 a lb soaking wet.


----------



## Playk328 (Oct 2, 2022)

That bunny in those vids was a baby bunny, my rex is "meat" rabbit, full grown..

Edit: She is not meat to us, she is part of the family, we saved a few meat rabbits from getting eaten over the last couple of years.


----------



## Playk328 (Oct 2, 2022)

Luckily its our rex that is trying to bond tho and not our Giants, our 2 Giants would absolutely hurt these kittens, we don't let them see them without us holding them.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 2, 2022)

Playk328 said:


> That bunny in those vids was a baby bunny, my rex is "meat" rabbit, full grown..
> 
> Edit: She is not meat to us, she is part of the family, we saved a few meat rabbits from getting eaten over the last couple of years.


I'd eat it.


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 2, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Uncovered the floors today.
> Now i can do the base. Put the stove up there, went to hook up the stovepipe, god damn turns out i need a stupid adapter  super duper close now.
> View attachment 5206725View attachment 5206726
> base this week and then finish deck and ready for a final. Just very little stuff left.
> View attachment 5206727View attachment 5206728View attachment 5206729


F'ing classy....layout...earthtones.....spaciousness......you're damn good , I suck at that " stuff ".........I'm good a bushcraft ( unsightly structures out in the woods).


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 2, 2022)

Buzzed and stacked cedar logs ( love the smell of burning cedar ) and saved all the limbs...very combustible ).......will make great bond fire's this winter when ice-skating. Also had another wonderful , stoned-siily twighlight stroll...


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 3, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Buzzed and stacked cedar logs ( love the smell of burning cedar ) and saved all the limbs...very combustible ).......will make great bond fire's this winter when ice-skating. Also had another wonderful , stoned-siily twighlight stroll...


Juniper hands down is my favorite. Campfires while fishing in Utah along the Green River come to mind.


----------



## raratt (Oct 3, 2022)

Rat #2 has met his demise. Damn rodents. Guess they are looking for a winter hangout, I'm evicting them.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Oct 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> Rat #2 has met his demise. Damn rodents. Guess they are looking for a winter hangout, I'm evicting them.


Almost made a youtube video of mouse hunting when I rented a haunted house on lake Minnetonka. Fuckers would run under my feet when im cooking. Was going to bait them and sit quiet with a pellet gun and record. Victor and I have been familiar since I was a little shaver


----------



## raratt (Oct 3, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Almost made a youtube video of mouse hunting when I rented a haunted house on lake Minnetonka. Fuckers would run under my feet when im cooking. Was going to bait them and sit quiet with a pellet gun and record. Victor and I have been familiar since I was a little shaver


I found a mouse nest on the patio once. My daughter was playing whack a mole with my framing hammer, it was brutal.


----------



## lokie (Oct 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> I found a mouse nest on the patio once. My daughter was playing whack a mole with my framing hammer, it was brutal.


Whe had a bath completly remodeled. 

The old nautical theme went into storage.
When we started spring cleaning on the storage shed we found a mouse had made a house in a centerpiece of the nautical accesories.

The uninvited guest had hollowed out and setup house in my dried Puffer Fish.


The Horseshoe Crab was lost in a tragic traffic accident.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 4, 2022)

Road the bike after work today, suddenly my mood has greatly improved. Now for pizza!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 4, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Road the bike after work today, suddenly my mood has greatly improved. Now for pizza!


I've been doing interval sprints and feel much better for it.


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 4, 2022)

Started out buzzing up more logs this morning...didn't last long ..........My son surprised the shit out of me when he pulled into our driveway ! What a f'ing treat ! 
We have been non-stop talking since he got here. He's wicked smart ! He's based in the Virginia/D.C. area....has a very special skill set. Doesn't get much better than spending time with family. I have a pic of him with me....he's a little older know.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I've been doing interval sprints and feel much better for it.


Scratch that.. Home made burrito with greens from the garden! 


curious2garden said:


> I've been doing interval sprints and feel much better for it.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I've been doing interval sprints and feel much better for it.


Sounds like work.. Good for the cardio though.


----------



## raratt (Oct 5, 2022)

Got the frame finished for the pantry cabinet to put the filler strip on the top of it, I'll nail it in place in the morning and probably get the strip installed. Scribe molding after that and I'll be done with that part. Doors go on next, have 2 more pulls to put on them.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 5, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Uncovered the floors today.
> Now i can do the base. Put the stove up there, went to hook up the stovepipe, god damn turns out i need a stupid adapter  super duper close now.
> View attachment 5206725View attachment 5206726
> base this week and then finish deck and ready for a final. Just very little stuff left.
> View attachment 5206727View attachment 5206728View attachment 5206729


Hey man, you forgot to put nails in those deck boards! Looks killer!


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 5, 2022)

buddy came by with a new sawmill


----------



## raratt (Oct 6, 2022)

Got the filler strip installed over the pantry. It's actually toe kick, but it fit so I went with it. Put the upper doors on and I'll get to the lowers tomorrow. I'm done for today.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 6, 2022)

I got the adapter for the double wall stove pipe to the ceiling box i realized i needed. Went to install the shit and realized i needed another fucking adapter to the stove jesus christ man! Got it.

almost done with the base. Gettin close!
This stupid fucking crack though. It’s guaranteed from truss uplift and changing of seasons, right at the joint in drywall. On it! Got nothing better to do lol. You don’t put shitrock joints on the edges of the door jambs but this aint that.
Never fear. We got this

You wont even know in 2 days. That was just the taping mud. A little hotmud tomorrow and texture all good but it makes a mess


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 6, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 5208318
> View attachment 5208319View attachment 5208320
> buddy came by with a new sawmill


Dude thats so fucking bad ass bro!
I wish i had trees here for that
I don’t like living amongst the trees anymore though


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 6, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I got the adapter for the double wall stove pipe to the ceiling box i realized i needed. Went to install the shit and realized i needed another fucking adapter to the stove jesus christ man! Got it.
> View attachment 5208790
> almost done with the base. Gettin close!
> This stupid fucking crack though. It’s guaranteed from truss uplift and changing of seasons, right at the joint in drywall. On it! Got nothing better to do lol. You don’t put shitrock joints on the edges of the door jambs but this aint that.
> ...


Where's the beer?

Hope you're not slack'a'lackin lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Where's the beer?
> 
> Hope you're not slack'a'lackin lol


I’m good bro. 
started pounding em a few hrs ago and stupid me took some hits from the bong.
Today, and the last few days have been pretty stressful. Puppy Lenny wasn’t doing good since sunday. He’s doing great today, 1500 bucks later. Long story. Had the Hers inspection done on the house a few hrs ago, passed. Went to the doctors right before that for a lump on my hip which has been ruled out as a lipoma from the ultra sound long story. But most likely something from wearing my toolbags for long time. CT scan next.
Anyways, i’ve been pounding them ever since i passed the inspection a few hrs ago believe me. That was a big hurdle to get through.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 6, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m good bro.
> started pounding em a few hrs ago and stupid me took some hits from the bong.
> Today, and the last few days have been pretty stressful. Puppy Lenny wasn’t doing good since sunday. He’s doing great today, 1500 bucks later. Long story. Had the Hers inspection done on the house a few hrs ago, passed. Went to the doctors right before that for a lump on my hip which has been ruled out as a lipoma from the ultra sound long story. But most likely something from wearing my toolbags for long time. CT scan next.
> Anyways, i’ve been pounding them ever since i passed the inspection a few hrs ago believe me. That was a big hurdle to get through.


Some days suck. Tomorrow will be different. Hang in there


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 6, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Some days suck. Tomorrow will be different. Hang in there


Yeah bro. For sure.
Just yesterday i couldn’t even get Lenny to get up without him crying. We thought he might have ingested shit a couple days ago.
him doing great now, turns out dude most likely sprained his neck, and passing the energy efficiency inspection, i’m fuckin stoked right now


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 6, 2022)

@DarkWeb


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 6, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I got the adapter for the double wall stove pipe to the ceiling box i realized i needed. Went to install the shit and realized i needed another fucking adapter to the stove jesus christ man! Got it.
> View attachment 5208790
> almost done with the base. Gettin close!
> This stupid fucking crack though. It’s guaranteed from truss uplift and changing of seasons, right at the joint in drywall. On it! Got nothing better to do lol. You don’t put shitrock joints on the edges of the door jambs but this aint that.
> ...


Beautiful work ! You should have your own show !


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 7, 2022)

Canned up a few of my plants ( getting ready for the eternal winter ) and got me a new speed boat.....equipped with nitro ! Making progress on my Day Of The Dead
Machine ( it's macabre zaqazazqzqqqzq


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 7, 2022)

Managed to sneak a couple hours in on the bike tonight, good way to start the weekend!


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 7, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Canned up a few of my plants ( getting ready for the eternal winter ) and got me a new speed boat.....equipped with nitro ! Making progress on my Day Of The Dead
> Machine ( it's macabre zaqazazqzqqqzq


I have the 2020 traxxas m 41 wide body cat..


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 7, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> I have the 2020 traxxas m 41 wide body cat..
> View attachment 5209377


Great f'ing boat.....we gotta have a race ! I'll warn ya though , I retrofitted it with a
Super-charged Dodge 527 Hemi ( took a while ). I want a remote loudspeaker on my boat so I can zoom around and give people on boats/docks /shoreline a lot of shit .
Nice watercraft ya got....I just got mine from my daughter for b-day....she knows I'm just a kid ! Never had one , always was eye-balling them...love it.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 8, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Great f'ing boat.....we gotta have a race ! I'll warn ya though , I retrofitted it with a
> Super-charged Dodge 527 Hemi ( took a while ). I want a remote loudspeaker on my boat so I can zoom around and give people on boats/docks /shoreline a lot of shit .
> Nice watercraft ya got....I just got mine from my daughter for b-day....she knows I'm just a kid ! Never had one , always was eye-balling them...love it.


Mines modded out.. it will do 70+ mph on the water and it turns on rails..
I up't the size of the motor and put a bad ass cooling jacket on it with dual pick ups on the rudder.. it was a 6s now its 8s.. i need to get a faster prop next but they are 75$ .. and now its getting closer to winter ill probably pick one up and do more tweaking on it..


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 8, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Mines modded out.. it will do 70+ mph on the water and it turns on rails..
> I up't the size of the motor and put a bad ass cooling jacket on it with dual pick ups on the rudder.. it was a 6s now its 8s.. i need to get a faster prop next but they are 75$ .. and now its getting closer to winter ill probably pick one up and do more tweaking on it..


I think we can forget about the race ! I gotta buy one of these for winter when the lake freezes over....I'm looking into " ice cutters " that can plow through a couple feet of ice . F'ing ass-kicking boat ya got there ! Did ya need insurance?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 8, 2022)

Went to the comcast store today and cut the cable internet bill by more than half!


----------



## raratt (Oct 8, 2022)

I did nothing today, my back liked it.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 8, 2022)

We’ve had the youngest grandson for a couple of days now. We’ve been to the fair and the pumpkin patch and damn I’m ready for some downtime lol. It’s been great fun with nice weather.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 8, 2022)

raratt said:


> I did nothing today, my back liked it.


Same here, other than a trip to Lowes and a 30 minute walk at the park.

Didn't even cook....a leftover burrito for lunch and frozen pizza for dinner. 

It's freakin' cold here too....in the 30's! I'll be breaking out the flannel sheets tomorrow!!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 9, 2022)

2 ml = 8.5 mg, 4 ml = 17 mg, 8 ml = 34 mg


----------



## lokie (Oct 9, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5210030
> 2 ml = 8.5 mg, 4 ml = 17 mg, 8 ml = 34 mg


----------



## ANC (Oct 9, 2022)

Took a walk around the block just now, the long way around about 1 mile total.
I'm wrecked now, but not in a bad way. Mostly only the uphill bits that put a lot of pressure on my legs working its way up from the bottom.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 9, 2022)

Survived the booster shot so decided to poke my head into the garden. Still getting tomatoes and a few starved peppers. Someday I'll do better with them! But look at the freaking monster of a merrigold! Mutant!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 9, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Survived the booster shot so decided to poke my head into the garden. Still getting tomatoes and a few starved peppers. Someday I'll do better with them! But look at the freaking monster of a merrigold! Mutant!


You're doing great. I'd shoot you a pic of my 2" marigold and my dying tomato that I got 2 tomatoes from but I'm embarrassed LOL I'm jelly!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 9, 2022)

Decided to get another accomplishment in. Stole the wife's commuter and went up a volcano.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 9, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Decided to get another accomplishment in. Stole the wife's commuter and went up a volcano.


Beautiful pic


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 9, 2022)

I buzzed myself......then buzzed oak and cherry logs all morning . " Buzzed up weed all afternoon and am still at it ,.....I did squeeze in my twighlight 
walk , always looking for that magic in the sky .


----------



## ANC (Oct 11, 2022)

2.45km walk( 1.5 ml.)


----------



## ethanjones (Oct 11, 2022)

After so much thinking and savings I finally ordered this Bong - Stündenglass Glass Gravity Hookah Bong. This is what I accomplished today.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 11, 2022)

Assembled my gas grill (finally), good morning


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5210940
> Assembled my gas grill (finally), good morning


----------



## ANC (Oct 11, 2022)

Gas grill... sounds yummy.... I lie!


----------



## raratt (Oct 11, 2022)

D-, punctuation.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 11, 2022)

ANC said:


> Gas grill... sounds yummy.... I lie!


Don't feel to bad for me I have a ceramic smoker I love. I wanted something that was simple and quick for burgers, steak and chicken on the cold days coming


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Don't feel to bad for me I have a ceramic smoker I love. I wanted something that was simple and quick for burgers, steak and chicken on the cold days coming


Exactly why my smoker is propane and charcoal. You need gas on those really cold days.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Exactly why my smoker is propane and charcoal. You need gas on those really cold days.


We don't get as cold as you for as long. My ceramic holds the heat wonderfully and isn't bothered much by our wind with her Fireboard and fan. It's just a lot of work I don't feel like doing when it's chilly outside. If I could do it in here then just dash out but there's a lot more cleaning to the ceramic and setup to start a charcoal load especially if you are doing a brisket which is easily 18 hours.


----------



## raratt (Oct 11, 2022)

Mouse hunt is on in the garage, it's that time of year. Bought some "improved" traps with adjustable trip. Not a fan of them so far, hard to duplicate settings.
Mornin.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 11, 2022)

dogfart said:


> I must say I did not expect to find a topic like this at a cannabis website how f****** cool is this, let's see up at 5:00 French press the coffee for the wife got the puppies ready to go out so we can go to the airport and watch the electric planes get ready scratch that they weren't even out it was too dark we'll try again later I got this app on my phone that teaches us 50 year old men had to work out like we were when we were 20 well that's the thought anyway some weird push-ups I never done before got the inside of my chest m************ me right now but I know that's a good kind right that's the good kind of burn happy to meet all you guys here I'm just a knucklehead from the Canadian border I'll say I'm east of Michigan and west of Newfoundland. Nice to meet you all got a 45 minute workout in it's only 9:16 a.m. eastern time here though so maybe I should come back to the thread at the end of the day instead of the instead of the beginning of the day you can tell I'm a stoner s***



The only thing I could make out of this dribble is puppies

got any pics of them?


----------



## bk78 (Oct 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> Mouse hunt is on in the garage, it's that time of year. Bought some "improved" traps with adjustable trip. Not a fan of them so far, hard to duplicate settings.
> Mornin.


You need one of these


----------



## bk78 (Oct 11, 2022)

dogfart said:


> Sure your not a law maker with that kinda "vision"?


You're*


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2022)

bk78 said:


> You need one of these
> 
> View attachment 5211005


Looks tasty 

That or a fisher






Cats don't last long here. Unless totally inside.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Looks tasty
> View attachment 5211012
> That or a fisher
> 
> ...


Neat


----------



## bk78 (Oct 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Looks tasty
> View attachment 5211012
> That or a fisher
> 
> ...


So you suggest he gets a mink or a fisher for his mouse in his garage then?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2022)

bk78 said:


> So you suggest he gets a mink or a fisher for his mouse in his garage then?


A ermine. That's the white one.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2022)

bk78 said:


> So you suggest he gets a mink or a fisher for his mouse in his garage then?


They kill for fun.


----------



## raratt (Oct 11, 2022)

Don't think my dog would get along with any of them. I'm done with cats. Had 3 neutered males in the house at one time, talk about a literal pissing contest...


----------



## bk78 (Oct 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> Don't think my dog would get along with any of them. I'm done with cats. Had 3 neutered males in the house at one time, talk about a literal pissing contest...


Well that clears that. You most definitely need a mink or fisher then clearly.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Well that clears that. You most definitely need a mink or fisher then clearly.


Lots of people keep ferrets.


Did you know chipmunks also kill mice? But only to eat the brain.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 11, 2022)

Now we’re on to ferrets and chipmunks?


I’m clearly not high enough for this shit right now, going to rake leaves now….. byeeeeee


----------



## raratt (Oct 11, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Well that clears that. You most definitely need a mink or fisher then clearly.


We were camping and had a Fischer walk through our site. Didn't even look at us sideways. Didn't know what it was at the time. They are trying to reintroduce them into their old habitat near here.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Now we’re on to ferrets and chipmunks?
> 
> 
> I’m clearly not high enough for this shit right now, going to rake leaves now….. *byeeeeee*


Good, it worked


----------



## Hiphophippo (Oct 11, 2022)

So where I was sent today I did my repairs and the two knuckleheads I have working with me right now getting trained decided we could help this plant repair a water issue they are having with they’re backside restrooms and break rooms. so I say sure we can check it out oh my god do I wish I didn’t say that. They have a urinal, showers, toilets, two sinks all divided into four rooms somehow being fed from three different water supplies like the showers are traceable and tie into the main well and softener system. the one bathroom is tied into the main plants water supply then the other adjoining bathroom just comes from god knows where. They have no prints and the people who work there haven’t been there long enough to know anything. So I crawl under the area in a crawl space to trace down these water lines. No shit the come out of the floor and go straight into the ground as in the earth like poly flex tube red and blue just going into the earth I dig it out 24 inches and the tubing was still going down. Never in my life have I seen such stupidity and I’ve seen some pretty dumb shit.


----------



## raratt (Oct 11, 2022)

I have a vision of Zombie chipmunks now...


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> We were camping and had a Fischer walk through our site. Didn't even look at us sideways. Didn't know what it was at the time. They are trying to reintroduce them into their old habitat near here.


They sound crazy. 




I've never been that close. But you can hear them out back at night.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 11, 2022)

2 squirrels collected my pinecones that fell

Then they chopped and stacked the wood branches


----------



## xtsho (Oct 11, 2022)

Finally got around to sitting on hold waiting for a Comcast representative so I could cancel the 150+ channels of garbage reality television I don't watch. Got the plan switched to internet only and am now saving $90 a month. You can change your plan online but the website only lets you add stuff not remove anything. 

I wish I would have done it a long time ago. Instead I kept paying for garbage television I never watched. The crap on TV these days is beyond belief. Who the hell watches that crap. Every channel is some stupid fake home makeover, idiot hip hop in Atlanta, the kardashians or some other stupid family. I can't believe that anyone would watch any of it. The on demand stuff is the same crap you get for free with Amazon Prime or on youtube. Speaking of youtube, I looked into youtube TV and was kind of shocked that they want $65 a month for basically the same crap comcast had for only $20 a month cheaper. 

Time for the digital antenna so I can get the local news. There are plenty of free sources available to stream much of the same junk others are charging for.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2022)

bk78 said:


> 2 squirrels collected my pinecones that fell
> 
> Then they chopped and stacked the wood branches


----------



## raratt (Oct 11, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Finally got around to sitting on hold waiting for a Comcast representative so I could cancel the 150+ channels of garbage reality television I don't watch. Got the plan switched to internet only and am now saving $90 a month. You can change your plan online but the website only lets you add stuff not remove anything.
> 
> I wish I would have done it a long time ago. Instead I kept paying for garbage television I never watched. The crap on TV these days is beyond belief. Who the hell watches that crap. Every channel is some stupid fake home makeover, idiot hip hop in Atlanta, the kardashians or some other stupid family. I can't believe that anyone would watch any of it. The on demand stuff is the same crap you get for free with Amazon Prime or on youtube. Speaking of youtube, I looked into youtube TV and was kind of shocked that they want $65 a month for basically the same crap comcast had for only $20 a month cheaper.
> 
> Time for the digital antenna so I can get the local news. There are plenty of free sources available to stream much of the same junk others are charging for.


I went through the same BS with them. They kept saying I had to pay for TV because it was in my "package". Finally found someone smart enough to separate out the internet part. Pissed away a bunch of money for nothing.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 11, 2022)

I can hear the squirrels outback at nights


----------



## raratt (Oct 11, 2022)

bk78 said:


> 2 squirrels collected my pinecones that fell
> 
> Then they chopped and stacked the wood branches


Family members? I have a couple of those...


----------



## bk78 (Oct 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> Family members? I have a couple of those...


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> Family members? I have a couple of those...




Soooooo.....shoot or not?


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Lots of people keep ferrets.
> 
> 
> Did you know chipmunks also kill mice? But only to eat the brain.
> View attachment 5211016


That's Nuts!


----------



## xtsho (Oct 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> I went through the same BS with them. They kept saying I had to pay for TV because it was in my "package". Finally found someone smart enough to separate out the internet part. Pissed away a bunch of money for nothing.


Well they don't even offer the package I was on anymore so they couldn't pull that. I'm on month to month internet now. Once I got through to someone it was a pretty easy process. I had just recently made the $165 cable payment so they axed the TV and gave me credit towards my bill. The TV went off immediately. I got a bump in internet speed as well. They did try and get me to switch my cell service to them but I said no. The guy said he's saving $60 a month which I thought was pure nonsense since I've been paying $35 a month for my cell service for years. Theirs is $30 a month and not worth the hassle of switching.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Well they don't even offer the package I was on anymore so they couldn't pull that. I'm on month to month internet now. Once I got through to someone it was a pretty easy process. I had just recently made the $165 cable payment so they axed the TV and gave me credit towards my bill. The TV went off immediately. I got a bump in internet speed as well. They did try and get me to switch my cell service to them but I said no. The guy said he's saving $60 a month which I thought was pure nonsense since I've been paying $35 a month for my cell service for years. Theirs is $30 a month and not worth the hassle of switching.


Comcast sucks. I cut cable a long time ago. You can get local channels on some streaming services.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Comcast sucks. I cut cable a long time ago. You can get local channels on some streaming services.


I have an old digital antenna in a box somewhere and if that doesn't work I'm just going to get a decent digital antenna. For one months savings of $90 I can get a damn good outdoor one that will get great reception. That way if the internet goes out I'm not completely isolated from what's going on.


----------



## raratt (Oct 11, 2022)

We switched our landline to VOIP through them. Saving about $80 a month.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> We switched our landline to VOIP through them. Saving about $80 a month.


I've been using Magic Jack for years. $35 a year. My cell phone uses Tracfone, but it goes through Verizon's service for like $10 a month. Haven't cut the DIRECTV cord yet though.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 11, 2022)

$1.50 dog

Sure


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2022)

bk78 said:


> $1.50 dog
> 
> Sure
> 
> View attachment 5211051


You should switch to a shot sock......it'll cut down how many paper towels you go through.....


----------



## xtsho (Oct 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> We switched our landline to VOIP through them. Saving about $80 a month.


Landline!   

I haven't had a landline since the 90's. The house is wired for it though. I do kinda miss the old rotary dial phone on the wall that was a staple in everyone's kitchen years ago.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 11, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Landline!
> 
> I haven't had a landline since the 90's. The house is wired for it though. I do kinda miss the old rotary dial phone on the wall that was a staple in everyone's kitchen years ago.
> 
> View attachment 5211062


I can honestly say I've never used one.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I can honestly say I've never used one.


What about one of these?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 11, 2022)

xtsho said:


> What about one of these?
> 
> View attachment 5211065


LOL nope. I did have one of these


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> LOL nope. I did have one of these
> 
> View attachment 5211066


When phones actually fit in your hand


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> When phones actually fit in your hand


The trackball was about as useful as spray on hair. It would get gummed up with lotion and stop working within days.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5211035
> 
> Soooooo.....shoot or not?


----------



## bk78 (Oct 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You should switch to a shot sock......it'll cut down how many paper towels you go through.....


Money isn’t tight here with me like you bro. If you ever need a donation or some bags of bottles from my shed never hesitate to ask buddy.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> The trackball was about as useful as spray on hair. It would get gummed up with lotion and stop working within days.


The ball was a good idea and worked great till it didn't......then yes it was a joke.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Money isn’t tight here with me like you bro. If you ever need a donation or some bags of bottles from my shed never hesitate to ask buddy.


What's your insecurity level at right now? 7...8?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 11, 2022)

This is what I plan to accomplish today. Still can't decide what to get though.









Mannie and Bo's Pizzeria


VOTED BEST PIZZA IN DENVER




mannieandbos.co


----------



## bk78 (Oct 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> What's your insecurity level at right now? 7...8?


Or we could all just swallow every drop like you, then no socks or paper towels need to be used, eh?


----------



## bk78 (Oct 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> What's your insecurity level at right now? 7...8?


Solid 2


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 11, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> This is what I plan to accomplish today. Still can't decide what to get though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pizza must be in the air,, im making chicago style for dinner tonight..


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 11, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Solid 2


Your a solid #2 alright...lmao.. 















He makes it to easy at times..


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Solid 2


Sure


----------



## bk78 (Oct 11, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Your a solid #2 alright...lmao..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You’re *


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 11, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Pizza must be ib the air,, im making chicago style for dinner tonight..


I've been planning on going here for like a week now, . We'll be down in Golden today, so it's on,. I have a feeling I'll be going back often. I'm a pizza freak.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Your a solid #2 alright...lmao..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 11, 2022)

bk78 said:


> You’re *


I knew that would get ya.. lol..


----------



## bk78 (Oct 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>


McDonald’s nugget?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2022)

bk78 said:


> byeeeeee


----------



## bk78 (Oct 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


>



Leaves are raked , shopping done

Darkweb, the busiest guy on RIU history, who stays logged in 12+ hours a day


----------



## bk78 (Oct 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5211035
> 
> Soooooo.....shoot or not?


You should rake some leaves?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Leaves are raked , shopping done
> 
> Darkweb, the busiest guy on RIU history, who stays logged in 12+ hours a day





bk78 said:


> You should rake some leaves?


I worked and am taking care of sick kids today. I can make my own hours. Leaves where done the other day......I don't rake.....I have machines for that. 

Try again


----------



## bk78 (Oct 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> . Leaves *where* done the other day......



Where did they go?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Where did they go?


Into the woods.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I worked and am taking care of sick kids today. I can make my own hours. Leaves where done the other day......I don't rake.....I have machines for that.
> 
> Try again


I need to get mine out..lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Darkweb, the busiest guy on RIU history, who stays logged in 12+ hours a day


Does your boss get mad if you're texting at work?


----------



## bk78 (Oct 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Does your boss get mad if you're texting at work?


The firm leather seats started to hug my butt after I started doing weighted squats. ￼You should try it too.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Does your boss get mad if you're texting at work?


No you dumb dumb

Im raking leaves and shopping at Costco, clearly I’m not at work today silly willy


----------



## Hiphophippo (Oct 11, 2022)

xtsho said:


> What about one of these?
> 
> View attachment 5211065


I used to have a car phone kind a look like this


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2022)

bk78 said:


> The firm leather seats started to hug my butt after I started doing *weighted squats*. ￼You should try it too.


LOL didn't know I knew someone that actually does this....

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/explainlikeimfive/comments/asq480


----------



## bk78 (Oct 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL didn't know I knew someone that actually does this....
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/explainlikeimfive/comments/asq480


What does this have to do with my last comment? Does your fake wife know about your google history of buttplugs?


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2022)

bk78 said:


> What does this have to do with my last comment? Does your fake wife know about your google history of buttplugs?


LOL now she's a fake wife. You're as jelly as a dong.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL didn't know I knew someone that actually does this....
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/explainlikeimfive/comments/asq480


To dumb it down for your slow noodle you call a brain, you hold weights in your hands while doing squats.….


----------



## bk78 (Oct 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL now she's a fake wife. You're as jelly as a dong.


I mean your whole online persona is fake imo.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Oct 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> LOL now she's a fake wife. You're as jelly as a dong.


I want to see how jelly a dong can get. Or just a Jelly dong in general.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I mean your whole online persona is fake imo.


Oh you got me lol


----------



## raratt (Oct 11, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Landline!
> 
> I haven't had a landline since the 90's. The house is wired for it though. I do kinda miss the old rotary dial phone on the wall that was a staple in everyone's kitchen years ago.
> 
> View attachment 5211062


I just took out the mount for one...


----------



## ANC (Oct 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> Mouse hunt is on in the garage, it's that time of year. Bought some "improved" traps with adjustable trip. Not a fan of them so far, hard to duplicate settings.
> Mornin.


We used to shoot them with a .22 with little shotgun bullets on the farm...use a torch. fuckers would freeze long enough to blast if you torch them.


----------



## raratt (Oct 11, 2022)

ANC said:


> use a *torch*


Flashlight.


----------



## raratt (Oct 11, 2022)

Grocery shopping time...


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> Flashlight.


----------



## ANC (Oct 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> Flashlight.


lol its one of those words... like we call a traffic light a robot. and a hood a bonnet.


----------



## ANC (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 11, 2022)

I used to hate these. I was constantly having to screw around with them to get them to sync correctly back in my early IT days when I was doing tech support for a bunch of computer illiterates who thought they were cool pulling out their fancy calendar while eating lunch in some restaurant tapping away on the screen with their stylus.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 11, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I used to hate these. I was constantly having to screw around with them to get them to sync correctly back in my early IT days when I was doing tech support for a bunch of computer illiterates who thought they were cool pulling out their fancy calendar while eating lunch in some restaurant tapping away on the screen with their stylus.
> 
> View attachment 5211116


I thought i was the shit with one of these..lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> I thought i was the shit with one of these..lolView attachment 5211144


I had one of those lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 11, 2022)

Nerds.


----------



## StareCase (Oct 11, 2022)

Windows Batch programming. The success of said batch program comes later tonight when it's scheduled to run in TEST MODE ...

... and spreading the plants laterally for a manifold.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 11, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Nerds.


So!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> So!


IKR first bk now LG..........bring it


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> When phones actually fit in your hand


And all that was in your hand was a phone not the entire world


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 11, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> And all that was in your hand was a phone not the entire world


That supported html


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 11, 2022)

Mission accomplished. Didn't want to post the same shit all over so the pics are in the food thread. Yummy.






New and Improved TnT Foodie thread


"Cookies....Sheet"



www.rollitup.org


----------



## xtsho (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Oct 11, 2022)

xtsho said:


> View attachment 5211187


Yeah I had a Motorola like that ........ $1.00/minute and it was cheap at that price LOL


----------



## xtsho (Oct 11, 2022)

So I went and got a digital antenna. I went with an RCA. It's 8K, 4K, 55 mile, SmartBoost, Multi-Directional Reception, blah, blah blah. It only cost $30. I didn't even have to put it in the window. It picks up around 50 channels. Most of them junk but it's the same junk I was paying for. Add those to the free Samsung TV channels and I have over 250 channels of stuff I'll never watch. But at least I'm not paying for it every month. Plus there are several 100% free apps that have much of the same crap you get with on-demand from concast. Same old movies and such plus I have Amazon Prime video and don't even use that. You can even pay to watch individual movies on youtube which I never do but is an option. I'm just mad at myself for giving concast that $90 a month for so long.

I get the local channels and live local morning news which is what I care about.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 12, 2022)

xtsho said:


> So I went and got a digital antenna. I went with an RCA. It's 8K, 4K, 55 mile, SmartBoost, Multi-Directional Reception, blah, blah blah. It only cost $30. I didn't even have to put it in the window. It picks up around 50 channels. Most of them junk but it's the same junk I was paying for. Add those to the free Samsung TV channels and I have over 250 channels of stuff I'll never watch. But at least I'm not paying for it every month. Plus there are several 100% free apps that have much of the same crap you get with on-demand from concast. Same old movies and such plus I have Amazon Prime video and don't even use that. You can even pay to watch individual movies on youtube which I never do but is an option. I'm just mad at myself for giving concast that $90 a month for so long.
> 
> I get the local channels and live local morning news which is what I care about.


Agreed. We went Sunday and turned in the box. Now all we have is Comcast internet at 900 mb which is still $80 per month but way better than $200. I can't tell you how many years I've paid that for.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 12, 2022)

Played some golf after work tonight, didn't suck.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 13, 2022)

Just finished up trimming up part of a plant.. smells like lemon drop candies with a putrid rotten funk.. going out in a bit to chop part of another plant down..
Trimmings only fun for about 10 minutes then it becomes monotonous..


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 13, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Just finished up trimming up part of a plant.. smells like lemon drop candies with a putrid rotten funk.. going out in a bit to chop part of another plant down..
> Trimmings only fun for about 10 minutes then it becomes monotonous..


Only part of growing I do not enjoy. Nimble fingers and strong well focused eyes to you!


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 13, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Only part of growing I do not enjoy. Nimble fingers and strong well focused eyes to you!


 thanks.. when i first starting getting actual harvests i didnt mind trimming at first.. thousands of pounds and many years later it no longer has that wonderful novelty effect.. now it feels like backace..lol.. i will eventually get everything trimmed and enjoy my rewards..


----------



## StareCase (Oct 13, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> ... when i first starting getting actual harvests i didnt mind trimming at first.. thousands of pounds and many years later it no longer has that wonderful novelty effect.. now it feels like backace..lol.. i will eventually get everything trimmed and enjoy my rewards ...


I compare manicuring to the bi-annual visit with the in-laws. Eventually your jars will be filled your reward ... and eventually their visit ends ... but it always feels as if time is very slowly moving backwards in the interim.


----------



## StareCase (Oct 13, 2022)

StareCase said:


> ... Windows Batch programming. The success of said batch program comes later tonight ...


For those who might have wondered ... the program worked. Now we get to enjoy the process known as Change Control to get it in live.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 13, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> thanks.. when i first starting getting actual harvests i didnt mind trimming at first.. thousands of pounds and many years later it no longer has that wonderful novelty effect.. now it feels like backace..lol.. i will eventually get everything trimmed and enjoy my rewards..


I let the wife do the trimming,


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I let the wife do the trimming,


Picks?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Picks?


No. The only thing I have her do is wet trimming. We have a good system. I chop branches, she trims, and I hang them and put them in the drying closet. She doesn't use scissors. She just plucks the leaves off with her hands. Works fine, and I don't care if it's trimmed super close. It doesn't take long this way.

Then later I pluck and jar the buds.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 13, 2022)

StareCase said:


> I compare manicuring to the bi-annual visit with the in-laws. Eventually your jars will be filled your reward ... and eventually their visit ends ... but it always feels as if time is very slowly moving backwards in the interim.


This is basically what i do, minus the wife..


----------



## raratt (Oct 13, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I let the wife do the trimming,


My son has stepped up and done it recently. I'm OK with that. bought him his own gloves and scissors! lol.


----------



## raratt (Oct 13, 2022)

Got the Halloween stuff put up, did my annual Amazon shopping to replace lights that didn't make it to this year.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 13, 2022)

raratt said:


> Got the Halloween stuff put up, did my annual Amazon shopping to replace lights that didn't make it to this year.


We've never gotten a trick or treater here but we're always prepared. If one ever showed up they'd get hella hooked up. But I'm in the foothills. Everyone goes where the houses are closer together. I grew up in the city though, and my dad was a holiday nut. He'd put our big house speakers in the windows and blare scary Halloween sounds. Some kids were too scared to even come to the door.


----------



## raratt (Oct 13, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> We've never gotten a trick or treater here but we're always prepared. If one ever showed up they'd get hella hooked up. But I'm in the foothills. Everyone goes where the houses are closer together. I grew up in the city though, and my dad was a holiday nut. He'd put our big house speakers in the windows and blare scary Halloween sounds. Some kids were too scared to even come to the door.


I've got 4 bags of candy. I'll blast Rob Zombie and Ozzy on my 901's usually. Sometimes I'll find an old school station on You Tube., Monster Mash and all.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 13, 2022)

Man, I wish but we don't have any trick-or-treaters.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 13, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> We've never gotten a trick or treater here but we're always prepared. If one ever showed up they'd get hella hooked up. But I'm in the foothills. Everyone goes where the houses are closer together. I grew up in the city though, and my dad was a holiday nut. He'd put our big house speakers in the windows and blare scary Halloween sounds. Some kids were too scared to even come to the door.


Im in the woods and i/we set things up for the holidays as well..


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 13, 2022)

I accomplished posting on the wrong persons page.. i was goin to respond to someone commenting on a 11 year old thread and i seen a crapy hi-point for an avatar and hit it by accident.. i left the comment up on the wrong person profile anyway just to see what would happen.. 
If my predictions on the lotto were as spot on i would have it made..


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 13, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> I accomplished posting on the wrong persons page.. i was goin to respond to someone commenting on a 11 year old thread and i seen a crapy hi-point for an avatar and hit it by accident.. i left the comment up on the wrong person profile anyway just to see what would happen..
> If my predictions on the lotto were as spot on i would have it made..


I saw that, .


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 13, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> I accomplished posting on the wrong persons page.. i was goin to respond to someone commenting on a 11 year old thread and i seen a crapy hi-point for an avatar and hit it by accident.. i left the comment up on the wrong person profile anyway just to see what would happen..
> If my predictions on the lotto were as spot on i would have it made..


I've done that more times than I care to remember, I blame MJ for it.


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2022)

Got the pantry cabinet shimmed and screwed to the wall. Son in Law helped put it on it's pedestal last night. Couldn't just slide it under and wouldn't clear the ceiling when we attached it. Cut off an inch and was able to slide it under when the cabinet was upright. That left too much of a gap above it so I slid a couple pieces of 1X under it to take up the room. Got the toe kick installed and by back said I'm done for today. Need to put up the scribe molding and doors then put the drawers in and I'll be able to get all the pots and pans out of the kitchen floor. Next is minor details like painting everything and getting counters. It will be done someday.


----------



## raratt (Oct 15, 2022)

^^^^^ That guy finished all but the last sentence today. Waiting for my son's help to put the fridge back in it's place. Chicken thighs on the BBQ for dinner.


----------



## ANC (Oct 16, 2022)

Did a 4km walk this afternoon. about half of it was a hill.
Braaied chicken and wors for lunch.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 16, 2022)

Trimmed some more until i got sick of the back pain that i get from hunching over my trim station.. coverd a couple plants to help keep the rain off of them and put a small space heater under them blowing on the pots to keep the root balls warm.. 
Suppose to get snow tomorrow morning and most of the day tuesday.. highs in the fourties most of this week ..


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 16, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Trimmed some more until i got sick of the back pain that i get from hunching over my trim station.. coverd a couple plants to help keep the rain off of them and put a small space heater under them blowing on the pots to keep the root balls warm..
> Suppose to get snow tomorrow morning and most of the day tuesday.. highs in the fourties most of this week ..


I borrow the wife's standing desk when I do my trimming now. It sits in a corner that gets loads of natural light, highly recommend one. Actually buying myself a Huskey brand one from HD for my grow space.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 16, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Trimmed some more until i got sick of the back pain that i get from hunching over my trim station.. coverd a couple plants to help keep the rain off of them and put a small space heater under them blowing on the pots to keep the root balls warm..
> Suppose to get snow tomorrow morning and most of the day tuesday.. highs in the fourties most of this week ..





farmingfisherman said:


> I borrow the wife's standing desk when I do my trimming now. It sits in a corner that gets loads of natural light, highly recommend one. Actually buying myself a Huskey brand one from HD for my grow space.


I'm gonna create a sock called @farmingfischer.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 16, 2022)

Stopped needing AC anywhere in the house. The grow room is humming along, the ladies love the low temps and extra CO2 from the fresh outside air exchange. It is a lot quieter with no AC and the fans running slower. Spent $600+ at the hydro shop recently, more than half of that was for new CAN carbon air filters, you can't smell a damn thing from that room. Have a few days of freedom before I'm back in trim jail as the latest tray needs just a few more days before the chop. I've been gigging like crazy, I never thought the business would be so successful! I'm gigging 4-5 nights per week, and have to turn down a lot of work as I'm booked up. I'm looking forward to the new year when things slow for a couple of months. I'm in the process of scheduling surgery on the other knee (I think it will be a clean out, but may be a total replacement) near the first of the year. The idea being that I should heal up by the time gigs start heavy again in March. Hope everyone is doing well, the holidays are coming right up...










Lots of the new Blue Dream in this batch, can finally start selling my new strain 




Please Like & Subscribe


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 16, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I'm gonna create a sock called @farmingfischer.


That would fuck with some heads,, including mine..lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 17, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> I borrow the wife's standing desk when I do my trimming now. It sits in a corner that gets loads of natural light, highly recommend one. Actually buying myself a Huskey brand one from HD for my grow space.


I stand at the kitchen counter top most of the time.. i have bad sciatica and more so in my right leg which causes quite abit of pain after a bit


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 17, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> *Stopped needing AC anywhere in the house.* The grow room is humming along, the ladies love the low temps and extra CO2 from the fresh outside air exchange. It is a lot quieter with no AC and the fans running slower. Spent $600+ at the hydro shop recently, more than half of that was for new CAN carbon air filters, you can't smell a damn thing from that room. Have a few days of freedom before I'm back in trim jail as the latest tray needs just a few more days before the chop. I've been gigging like crazy, I never thought the business would be so successful! I'm gigging 4-5 nights per week, and have to turn down a lot of work as I'm booked up. I'm looking forward to the new year when things slow for a couple of months. I'm in the process of scheduling surgery on the other knee (I think it will be a clean out, but may be a total replacement) near the first of the year. The idea being that I should heal up by the time gigs start heavy again in March. Hope everyone is doing well, the holidays are coming right up...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5213541
> ...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


>


Same, but for me. . .


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 17, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> I stand at the kitchen counter top most of the time.. i have bad sciatica and more so in my right leg which causes quite abit of pain after a bit


Highly recommend a stress matt if you don't already have one. Without it I don't think the wife could stand as long as she does when she's working.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 17, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Same, but for me. . .
> View attachment 5213921





Edit: pic didn't work


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 17, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Same, but for me. . .
> View attachment 5213921


sorry, no more shotgun for Elmer
_“We’re not doing guns,” said Peter Browngardt, executive producer of the Looney Tune series, in an interview with the New York Times. “But we can do cartoony violence – TNT, the Acme stuff.”_









New "Looney Tunes Cartoons" take away Elmer Fudd's iconic rifle: "We're not doing guns"


Elmer Fudd will still be hunting wabbits, just without his signature firearm.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 17, 2022)

I wish i had a Danielson. the son in law is busy 
Sand the floor. Done. 1300sqft.
Stain sealer more than half way as of right this second.

going in for a little more brb


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> View attachment 5213946
> 
> Edit: pic didn't work


Do you know where that was filmed.. I've been in conditions once in my snowboard days like that, so fun!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 17, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Do you know where that was filmed.. I've been in conditions once in my snowboard days like that, so fun!


Didn't know you were a boarder. You've just jumped a bunch of notches in my book, . True story. When my wife and I first started dating I told her snowboarding will always be #1 in my life but that she could be #2,


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 17, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Do you know where that was filmed.. I've been in conditions once in my snowboard days like that, so fun!


Nope. Do you still ride?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Nope. Do you still ride?


Haven't for a few years. Took up things on the snow that were a little easier on the body.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 17, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> First time i went snowboarding was ‘92. I got 5 boards. 4 sets of bindings. 3 jackets. 2 pants.
> All of it was in storage when the fire happened so still got.
> I been known to dabble. Haven’t had much time the last few yrs though.


My first time was 83. In 93 I moved to Tahoe for like 6 years. I'm in Colorado now. I haven't been up lately since I've been so lazy. I bought a season pass, but kinda fucked up my ankle so I don't know how much I'll get to use it this season. Depends how long it takes for my shit to heal.

This thing even works at Heavenly, Kirkwood, and Northstar. Too bad no Squaw or Mammoth though.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 17, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Haven't for a few years. Took up things on the snow that were a little easier on the body.


What have you found that you like that's easier on the body? 



PadawanWarrior said:


> My first time was 83. In 93 I moved to Tahoe for like 6 years. I'm in Colorado now. I haven't been up lately since I've been so lazy. I bought a season pass, but kinda fucked up my ankle so I don't know how much I'll get to use it this season. Depends how long it takes for my shit to heal.
> 
> This thing even works at Heavenly, Kirkwood, and Northstar. Too bad no Squaw or Mammoth though.
> View attachment 5214053


Can you push the pass to next season?


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 17, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> My first time was 83. In 93 I moved to Tahoe for like 6 years. I'm in Colorado now. I haven't been up lately since I've been so lazy. I bought a season pass, but kinda fucked up my ankle so I don't know how much I'll get to use it this season. Depends how long it takes for my shit to heal.
> 
> This thing even works at Heavenly, Kirkwood, and Northstar. Too bad no Squaw or Mammoth though.
> View attachment 5214053


I got concussed a few years back at kirkwood. Luckily i didn’t break my neck or something else. It was all bad.
Shitty snow year. Was all sloshy ice. We kept passing by our favorite jump with a gap and were like nah. Then i said i’m gonna do it so when we got there all my buddies were waiting. I dropped in, checked my speed once too many times. Went up, couldn’t even pop my tail up, and i went down. On my back. About a 25-30’drop. Fucking stupid.
Had to make it down with a broken binding and fully cuncussed.
Fuck heavenly. Northstar is my fav. Squaw is pretty bad ass too though


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 17, 2022)

I say fuck heavenly but i been snowboarding there prob around 50 times lol. Not the best for boarding but i love the south shore for gambling and partying so


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Can you push the pass to next season?


That's what I'll probably do. Then I can just buy day passes this year when I'm good to go.



Aeroknow said:


> I got concussed a few years back at kirkwood. Luckily i didn’t break my neck or something else. It was all bad.
> Shitty snow year. Was all sloshy ice. We kept passing by our favorite jump with a gap and were like nah. Then i said i’m gonna do it so when we got there all my buddies were waiting. I dropped in, checked my speed once too many times. Went up, couldn’t even pop my tail up, and i went down. On my back. About a 25-30’drop. Fucking stupid.
> Had to make it down with a broken binding and fully cuncussed.
> Fuck heavenly. Northstar is my fav. Squaw is pretty bad ass too though


I can't believe you said Northstar man. That shit's pretty flat. Squaw kicks ass. Sugerbowl was fun, and Boreal is damn fun too. Or at least it was. Truckee was hella fun. I've got endless stories from that place, 

If I didn't have weed all I'd have to do is ride the Gongdola up at Squaw and someone would bust out some chronic.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 17, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> That's what I'll probably do. Then I can just buy day passes this year when I'm good to go.
> 
> 
> I can't believe you said Northstar man. That shit's pretty flat. Squaw kicks ass. Sugerbowl was fun, and Boreal is damn fun too. Or at least it was. Truckee was hella fun. I've got endless stories from that place,
> ...


Northstar has that superpipe. Boreal is another one of my favorites.
Last time i was at Squaw i got busted for trying to hawk the other half of a 2 for 1 lift ticket lmao


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 17, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> That's what I'll probably do. Then I can just buy day passes this year when I'm good to go.
> 
> 
> I can't believe you said Northstar man. That shit's pretty flat. Squaw kicks ass. Sugerbowl was fun, and Boreal is damn fun too. Or at least it was. Truckee was hella fun. I've got endless stories from that place,
> ...


The ganjala.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 17, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Northstar has that superpipe. Boreal is another one of my favorites.
> Last time i was at Squaw i got busted for trying to hawk the other half of a 2 for 1 lift ticket lmao


I haven't seen Northstar in years. If they made it more parkish it makes sense. It is a cool littkle place. Truckee kicked ass, but I never heard of Shwag, Brick, or Mex until I moved there, 

Good thing nobody brought that nasty shit on the mountain though, .


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 17, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I got concussed a few years back at kirkwood. Luckily i didn’t break my neck or something else. It was all bad.
> Shitty snow year. Was all sloshy ice. We kept passing by our favorite jump with a gap and were like nah. Then i said i’m gonna do it so when we got there all my buddies were waiting. I dropped in, checked my speed once too many times. Went up, couldn’t even pop my tail up, and i went down. On my back. About a 25-30’drop. Fucking stupid.
> Had to make it down with a broken binding and fully cuncussed.
> Fuck heavenly. Northstar is my fav. Squaw is pretty bad ass too though


Pretty much why I gave it up for the most part. Bad shoulders and multiple head injuries including the neck and spine have made me nervous to bounce off the hardpack slash ice. Wife and I ride bikes, xc ski and kayak, It's plenty of fun with less risk. Sucks having to slow down as I have grown older but I have a way to go before I hit the finish line and would rather not be in a chair when I finally cross it.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 17, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I say fuck heavenly but i been snowboarding there prob around 50 times lol. Not the best for boarding but i love the south shore for gambling and partying so


Alta off season and Snowbird were my favorite mountains to explore when I was into boarding. Riding the tram at the bird with 3 feet of fresh powder waiting below are great days in ones life.


----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2022)

Finished with the cabinets today, other than adjusting the doors a bit so them not being aligned doesn't bother me every time I walk in there.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 18, 2022)

Managed to squeeze 2 days of work into 1 today, should have gone for 3 after seeing what the valley air quality is, gorge was slightly better.


----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2022)

Scrubbed on my nasty kitchen floor, it's going to be covered up cuz it's been abused, but it was nasty. 
Going to try to take a nap, time for the spam calls to begin...


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> Scrubbed on my nasty kitchen floor, it's going to be covered up cuz it's been abused, but it was nasty.
> Going to try to take a nap, time for the spam calls to begin...


Its like spammers know every time.. smh..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 20, 2022)

First interview for a job in NJ today. Things are looking very interesting. There are lots of opportunities and each one offers an usual and unique work environment.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 20, 2022)

New bong day!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 20, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> New bong day!


That baby is asking for ice


----------



## raratt (Oct 20, 2022)

Wall washing sucks.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 20, 2022)

Yard work before the rain.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 20, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Managed to squeeze 2 days of work into 1 today, should have gone for 3 after seeing what the valley air quality is, gorge was slightly better.


The air quality has just sucked where I'm at from the Nakia fire across the river in Washington.


----------



## lokie (Oct 20, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> New bong day!


Granny would be proud.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 20, 2022)

xtsho said:


> The air quality has just sucked where I'm at from the Nakia fire across the river in Washington.


Yeah the gorge was so bad today. You hear about down south near Wilsonville yesterday, crazy crash due to fog and smoke.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 20, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Yeah the gorge was so bad today. You hear about down south near Wilsonville yesterday, crazy crash due to fog and smoke.


Rain is forecasted, fingers crossed it amounts to something!


----------



## xtsho (Oct 20, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Yeah the gorge was so bad today. You hear about down south near Wilsonville yesterday, crazy crash due to fog and smoke.


The coming rain should take care of the smoke. The fog though, it's just that time of year. It's been one hell of a dry summer/fall and I'm sure looking forward to the rain.


----------



## raratt (Oct 21, 2022)

The windows in the kitchen are actually clear.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> That baby is asking for ice


Next time!


----------



## manfredo (Oct 22, 2022)

Ready for snow! Well the ATV is, I'm not! Check out the custom paint job on the plow. It used to be yellow and Rusty. This beast is a 2005 and has moved a lot of snow


----------



## Sativied (Oct 22, 2022)

Made large electronic store employee very uncomfortable by turning up the volume on one of their Bose speakers blasting Come on Eileen. Now yes that doesn't sound like an accomplishment but it wasn't the volume that made him go red, it was the number of people who started dancing in the store. I watched him panicking and trying to decide whether to turn down the volume and tell people to stop dancing but instead walked away.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 22, 2022)

Headed to the coast to eat over priced fish and chips.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 22, 2022)

So worth the price of admission.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 22, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> So worth the price of admission.


Walked on the beach and saw a Lions Mane jelly fish still breathing, things are freaky and apparently pack a punch if you get stung by one.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 22, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Walked on the beach and saw a Lions Mane jelly fish still breathing, things are freaky and apparently pack a punch if you get stung by one.


Looked for gold but no luck!


----------



## Bareback (Oct 23, 2022)

The wife and I went to the NPK event over the weekend and had a great time. The drivers and teams were very approachable and a lot of fun to cut up with. The track on the other hand sucked ,( not the racing surface, but everything else ) seating sucked , concessions sucked ,parking sucked and traffic really sucked. Everything was just so poorly managed and/or planned for. But we managed to have a good time anyway.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 24, 2022)

Got a job in Nj: it’s hella crazy next to nyc. Like I hope it’s great! I need a fucking break, u know. Please wish me luck. I need it friends. Cheers! Lots
Of love and bong hits.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 24, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Got a job in Nj: it’s hella crazy next to nyc. Like I hope it’s great! I need a fucking break, u know. Please wish me luck. I need it friends. Cheers! Lots
> Of love and bong hits.


Best of luck DAT.
You got this!


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 24, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Got a job in Nj: it’s hella crazy next to nyc. Like I hope it’s great! I need a fucking break, u know. Please wish me luck. I need it friends. Cheers! Lots
> Of love and bong hits.


Best of luck! and enjoy a Corned beef on Rye (and) the Pickle Bar You owe it to yourself.

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurant_Review-g46410-d1381081-Reviews-Harold_s_New_York_Deli_Restaurant-Edison_New_Jersey.html


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 24, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Got a job in Nj: it’s hella crazy next to nyc. Like I hope it’s great! I need a fucking break, u know. Please wish me luck. I need it friends. Cheers! Lots
> Of love and bong hits.


Good luck Amber. Same line of work?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 24, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Best of luck DAT.
> 
> 
> Grandpapy said:
> ...


It’s a crazy fuckin gig . I am like not
Believing this life. Thank you so much!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 24, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Got a job in Nj: it’s hella crazy next to nyc. Like I hope it’s great! I need a fucking break, u know. Please wish me luck. I need it friends. Cheers! Lots
> Of love and bong hits.


Good luck 

Taylor and cheese spk......breakfast of champions 



Grandpapy said:


> Best of luck! and enjoy a Corned beef on Rye (and) the Pickle Bar You owe it to yourself.
> 
> https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurant_Review-g46410-d1381081-Reviews-Harold_s_New_York_Deli_Restaurant-Edison_New_Jersey.html


That place is really damn good 

@Dr.Amber Trichome
Check this place out also


Rutt's Hut | Home of the Ripper!



And don't forget the beer  





Ramstein Beer – High Point Brewing Company, Inc







ramsteinbeer.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 24, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Good luck Amber. Same line of work?


It’s so important to give back to the community. To help people who need me.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Good luck
> 
> Taylor and cheese spk......breakfast of champions
> 
> ...


That is right next door to me ! Thanks!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 24, 2022)

@DarkWeb will you be visiting anytime? It would be cool if we could meet for some coleslaw .


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 24, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> @DarkWeb will you be visiting anytime? It would be cool if we could meet for some coleslaw .


Last time I was down there was February 2020 so a visit is due. I just pm'd you


----------



## raratt (Oct 25, 2022)

Took 6 bags of cans in for recycling, $70 and change worth. A couple years ago that would have got over a C note.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> Took 6 bags of cans in for recycling, $70 and change worth. A couple years ago that would have got over a C note.


That’s still pretty good. How long did it take to get you 6 bags of cans?


----------



## lokie (Oct 25, 2022)

Started dental implant procedures today. 





They placed the implant.


After this heals for a few months, he will place the abutment.







C99 chocolate chip cookies for any discomfort.


----------



## raratt (Oct 25, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s still pretty good. How long did it take to get you 6 bags of cans?


Don't know, 32 gallon bags.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> Don't know, 32 gallon bags.


Do you smash em or anything?
I've got a penchant for squishing them flat first. Dunno why, but it's easy just using your hands.


----------



## raratt (Oct 26, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Do you smash em or anything?
> I've got a penchant for squishing them flat first. Dunno why, but it's easy just using your hands.


They don't like them smashed, people would put stuff in them to increase weight.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 26, 2022)

raratt said:


> They don't like them smashed, people would put stuff in them to increase weight.


Rudy is the recycler.
He smashes all the cans, no prob


----------



## raratt (Oct 26, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Rudy is the recycler.
> He smashes all the cans, no prob


Guess it depends on the place, I don't feel like messing with them also...lol.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 26, 2022)

raratt said:


> Guess it depends on the place, I don't feel like messing with them also...lol.


I think he smashes all the ones i throw on the ground outside or they blow around lol


----------



## raratt (Oct 26, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I think he smashes all the ones i throw on the ground outside or they blow around lol


How are the stairs coming?


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 26, 2022)

raratt said:


> How are the stairs coming?


Cutting stringers. One set done. Lots more to do


----------



## raratt (Oct 26, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Cutting stringers. One set done. Lots more to do
> 
> View attachment 5217953


I see you got the rails up also.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 26, 2022)

That picture didn’t show shit. Here’s a pic of the front set

working on these big daddys right now


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 26, 2022)

Side stair stringers are done. One more set for out back. All 9 of them . My back hurts


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 26, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Side stair stringers are done. One more set for out back. All 9 of them . My back hurts
> View attachment 5217976


Aren't they difficult to walk down....even not stoned ?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 27, 2022)

@420God rumor has it you can eat 100+ chicken nuggets.









Popeyes Is Actually Selling 300-Piece Nuggets In Canada & You Can Get It For 3 Days Only


That's a lot of nuggets!




www.narcity.com


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Got a job in Nj: it’s hella crazy next to nyc. Like I hope it’s great! I need a fucking break, u know. Please wish me luck. I need it friends. Cheers! Lots
> Of love and bong hits.


Best of luck DAT. I hope this works out well for you. It's crazy stressful out there, please be good to yourself


----------



## ANC (Oct 27, 2022)

Doing my VAT returns today. Just watered the outside girls, starting to reveg now.
small clones also getting bigger now.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 27, 2022)

The absolute best set of stairs ever. EVER! Omfg feels so good not having to get into the house with a ladder. Fuck me.


----------



## raratt (Oct 27, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> The absolute best set of stairs ever. EVER! Omfg feels so good not having to get into the house with a ladder. Fuck me.
> View attachment 5218507


I think I can make it up those...lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2022)

raratt said:


> I think I can make it up those...lol.


Pics or gtfo!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 28, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> The absolute best set of stairs ever. EVER! Omfg feels so good not having to get into the house with a ladder. Fuck me.
> View attachment 5218507


Looking and watching the rest of your house go up I'm guessing not a single stair creaks! Nice work!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 28, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Best of luck DAT. I hope this works out well for you. It's crazy stressful out there, please be good to yourself


Thanks C2g. We are trying to find an apartment to rent close to the job and it has been quite strange. A lot of apartments in the area are so old and outdated with like radiator heaters and window box a/c units and no one has disposals in the kitchen sink. I asked why and I guess no one Jersey knows how to use one properly so now no apartments have them. I am hoping today is the final day and this one is this one ! This weekend looks good . My sister made us medicated brownies, rice crispy treats and banana muffins. The job never did ask for a drug test which was a cool surprise. I hope you are doing well. What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## ANC (Oct 28, 2022)

Went to the yearly church bazaar. Didn't buy too much bad food....Trust me, mentally I'm still shopping for all those tasty treats, but I just got two jaffles and a mixed pudding and got the fuck out of there...


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 28, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks C2g. We are trying to find an apartment to rent close to the job and it has been quite strange. A lot of apartments in the area are so old and outdated with like radiator heaters and window box a/c units and no one has disposals in the kitchen sink. I asked why and I guess no one Jersey knows how to use one properly so now no apartments have them. I am hoping today is the final day and this one is this one ! This weekend looks good . My sister made us medicated brownies, rice crispy treats and banana muffins. The job never did ask for a drug test which was a cool surprise. I hope you are doing well. What are your plans for the weekend?


I'm currently soaking some old and possibly immature seeds in gibberellins after scarifying them. I'm hoping the Hail Mary works! Other than that no real plans. Because I should be chopping! So I need to find things to procrastinate with LOL.

Good luck with apartment hunting, that has to be exhausting! Your sister sounds wonderful


----------



## ANC (Oct 28, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm currently soaking some old and possibly immature seeds in gibberellins after scarifying them. I'm hoping the Hail Mary works! Other than that no real plans. Because I should be chopping! So I need to find things to procrastinate with LOL.
> 
> Good luck with apartment hunting, that has to be exhausting! Your sister sounds wonderful


I had two seeds germinate this morning, I found a little inner tube from a seed packet, I know it is ethos but not which one...
Managed to lose 1 of the 4 seeds into the void, and two of the remaining ones came up. I only had to dehusk the one, and then later go back to also get the membrane off as it wasn't opening... eyes are not that good up close anymore. Always exciting running from seed. I usually clone..
I'm thinking of going perpetual again so need a bit more variety.


----------



## manfredo (Oct 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> Guess it depends on the place, I don't feel like messing with them also...lol.


Have you ever tried making beer? How much is the deposit there? 

They won't take cans flattened here in NY. It's a 5 cent deposit but a lot of places were paying 6-7 cents, but that seems to have stopped. 

I have taken to counting them myself after being ripped off majorly. And I quit buying bottled water since I have great well water. I bought a couple aluminum insulated water bottles instead. Win win!!


----------



## manfredo (Oct 28, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> That picture didn’t show shit. Here’s a pic of the front set
> View attachment 5217954
> working on these big daddys right now
> View attachment 5217955


Love the downspout drain!!

Place is looking sweet!! You gonna be in there for Christmas??


----------



## ANC (Oct 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Have you ever tried making beer? How much is the deposit there?
> 
> They won't take cans flattened here in NY. It's a 5 cent deposit but a lot of places were paying 6-7 cents, but that seems to have stopped.
> 
> I have taken to counting them myself after being ripped off majorly. And I quit buying bottled water since I have great well water. I bought a couple aluminum insulated water bottles instead. Win win!!


I have taps inside the kitchen and bathroom as well as outdoors for if you get thirsty out there....
P.S. I have been told the coffee I drink counts towards my daily water intake.


----------



## raratt (Oct 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Have you ever tried making beer?


I did, but my problem is having a controlled environment to do it in. No basements in NorCal.


----------



## raratt (Oct 28, 2022)

Had a friend come over and get the microwave vent duct hooked up. My back doesn't like the contortions it took to get it fitted. Hey $20 is $20.


----------



## ANC (Oct 28, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> The absolute best set of stairs ever. EVER! Omfg feels so good not having to get into the house with a ladder. Fuck me.
> View attachment 5218507


I learned this year the top and bottom stair should idealy have metal edges, so visually impaired people with a white cane can hear where they are...


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 28, 2022)

ANC said:


> I learned this year the top and bottom stair should idealy have metal edges, so visually impaired people with a beer can can hear where they are...


FIFY


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 28, 2022)

Worked and managed not to drown, now where's the bong? !


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 28, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Love the downspout drain!!
> 
> Place is looking sweet!! You gonna be in there for Christmas??


Thx!
I could be in there in a couple weeks but don’t think I will. 
its all dirt outside and i dont want the dogs bringing that in everyday. Gotta do some landscaping.


----------



## raratt (Oct 28, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Thx!
> I could be in there in a couple weeks but don’t think I will.
> its all dirt outside and i dont want the dogs bringing that in everyday. Gotta do some landscaping.


I'll bring some stuff.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Last time I was down there was February 2020 so a visit is due. I just pm'd you


I tried to find Harold’s deli today but couldn’t find it. We drove by a massive Amazon Warehouse and it was close but My gps never told me to turn when I should have and then I hit a massive intersection and it got too complicated to turn around. It seemed to be like hidden in some shopping center or something. Oh well, at least getting back on to the Parkway was easy. I love NJ highway systems. They all have some wierd memory attached to them for me. The cemetery’s are soooo creepy as well , Nj is great for spooky Halloween shit and the Metal station out of Seton Hall University still kicks ass. I haven’t listen to so much death metal in a while. Very nice.


----------



## DarkWeb (Oct 28, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I tried to find Harold’s deli today but couldn’t find it. We drove by a massive Amazon Warehouse and it was close but My gps never told me to turn when I should have and then I hit a massive intersection and it got too complicated to turn around. It seemed to be like hidden in some shopping center or something. Oh well, at least getting back on to the Parkway was easy. I love NJ highway systems. They all have some wierd memory attached to them for me. The cemetery’s are soooo creepy as well , Nj is great for spooky Halloween shit and the Metal station out of Seton Hall University still kicks ass. I haven’t listen to so much death metal in a while. Very nice.


89.5 pirate radio  

Yeah, lots of old cemetery’s. I found some in the woods growing up.....lots of headstones in the 1800's nothing newer. And a local name......but this was deep in the woods. Check out that weird new jersey link I sent you. Lots of fun things to do 

It's a shame so much has been lost to development. Not really bad but I miss it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 28, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> 89.5 pirate radio
> 
> Yeah, lots of old cemetery’s. I found some in the woods growing up.....lots of headstones in the 1800's nothing newer. And a local name......but this was deep in the woods. Check out that weird new jersey link I sent you. Lots of fun things to do
> 
> It's a shame so much has been lost to development. Not really bad but I miss it.


Yeah. Thanks. Pirate radio has got to be one of the best radio station ever.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 29, 2022)

well this forecast is looking pretty awesome, I might lay out of work a few days next week and get some stuff done around the yard.

Today I am trying to fix a water pump leak in my Denali with the 5.3 and it sucks working on this bastard.


----------



## raratt (Oct 29, 2022)

Beer shelf filled, a couple plants dug up for future landscaping work, load of laundry done. Korean BBQ chicken with stir fry veggies and rice for dinner. Watching college ball.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 31, 2022)

I saved a nice old lady that my lady works with over $1000. The power steering on her car was having issues. She took it into a shop and they gave her an insane estimate to fix. Over $1000. They wanted to replace the power steering pump and some other parts in the steering assembly. Told her it needed to be done ASAP. She declined and since she knew I work on cars she asked my lady if I could take a look at it. 

It took me a couple seconds to figure out what was wrong. The damn belt to the power steering pump was so loose that I could spin it over the pulleys so it wasn't turning the power steering pump and if it was it was just barely doing it. I was surprised it hadn't flown off. 

Went down to Autozone and grabbed a $12 belt. Took 30 minutes to put on. I had to loosen the alternator so I could remove that belt which was in the way but it was an easy job except for the tight quarters getting tools in to loosen the bolts that I needed to. 

Anyway, the power steering works fine. I examined the rest of the steering and it was all good. Just goes to show how so many auto repair shops are in the business of ripping people off. Makes me want to go down there with the estimate and ask them how they came up with it. I'm not going to bother though. They know what they're doing and they're complete jerks for doing it. 

The offending $12 belt that fixed the problem.


----------



## ct26turbo (Oct 31, 2022)

Carved a last minute pumpkin


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 31, 2022)

Large bowl of candy and other treats ready for the trick or treat hooligans and kiddos ready and


xtsho said:


> I saved a nice old lady that my lady works with over $1000. The power steering on her car was having issues. She took it into a shop and they gave her an insane estimate to fix. Over $1000. They wanted to replace the power steering pump and some other parts in the steering assembly. Told her it needed to be done ASAP. She declined and since she knew I work on cars she asked my lady if I could take a look at it.
> 
> It took me a couple seconds to figure out what was wrong. The damn belt to the power steering pump was so loose that I could spin it over the pulleys so it wasn't turning the power steering pump and if it was it was just barely doing it. I was surprised it hadn't flown off.
> 
> ...


Speaking of people ripping people off.. I'm watching my neighbor ladies yard be mown in a pouring rain, the yard hasn't grown at all for the last few months yet every Monday like clockwork this guy comes and mows it anyways. So freaking dishonest!


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 1, 2022)

ct26turbo said:


> Carved a last minute pumpkin View attachment 5220246View attachment 5220247


Cool stoner dude , we did a few too...field dressing a pumpkin really gers my testosterone flowing......man vs gourd !


----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2022)

Need to do a quick check to see if anything needs covered up, looks like we are actually getting some rain today. Might be a good evening for chili and cornbread.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 1, 2022)

raratt said:


> Need to do a quick check to see if anything needs covered up, looks like we are actually getting some rain today. Might be a good evening for chili and cornbread.


Fire season should officially be over in about 4 hrs


----------



## Bareback (Nov 1, 2022)

Taking advantage of this beautiful weather to bbq some pork steak and roast some potatoes. I’ll be fat and happy soon….ohh and high af …..well technically I’m already fat and high but y’all get my drift.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 1, 2022)

3.5 hours logged talking to Verizon, Spectrum and Optimum. Returned Spectrum equipment and set up new service with Optimum. My new apartment building doesn’t have Spectrum services so had to drop them. Its so exciting to be using Optimum for the first time. The have super fast internet and no binding contracts like Verizon!


----------



## Bareback (Nov 2, 2022)

made a pair of handles .
My wife had rotator cuff surgery 8 weeks ago and is in the middle of therapy now. So she needs a rope pulley do hickey, I went to a couple of sports stores but they didn’t have anything I could use. Two scrap pieces of wood and a razor knife, bam , instant handles…… ok not actually instant but I’m on the clock so it’s all good.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> Need to do a quick check to see if anything needs covered up, looks like we are actually getting some rain today. Might be a good evening for chili and cornbread.


Went to LA today. It drizzled down here so everyone lost their minds, brutal drive.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2022)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 5220997
> 
> made a pair of handles .
> My wife had rotator cuff surgery 8 weeks ago and is in the middle of therapy now. So she needs a rope pulley do hickey, I went to a couple of sports stores but they didn’t have anything I could use. Two scrap pieces of wood and a razor knife, bam , instant handles…… ok not actually instant but I’m on the clock so it’s all good.


That's so sweet. I hope she's feeling better soon.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 2, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> That's so sweet. I hope she's feeling better soon.


She feels a lot better than she did the first couple of weeks after the surgery but she is bored out of her mind. So when she has a little energy she way over exerts herself and is wiped out for a day or three. I just can’t get her to understand moderation, but I ain’t going to give her too much crap about it because it’s kinda self correcting. I wouldn’t mention it more than ten times a day before I throw in the towel lol.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 2, 2022)

Bareback said:


> I ain’t going to give her too much crap about it because it’s kinda self correcting. *I wouldn’t mention it more than ten times a day* before I throw in the towel lol.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 2, 2022)

I think I winterized my last pool today. We'll see. Now it's just me, headphones and about 2 weeks of pressure washing and acid bathing filters.


----------



## dbz (Nov 2, 2022)

Trimming a branch that broke


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 3, 2022)

Coming off a Halloween/Day Of The Dead bender....shit-fuck. Included a couple pics of partial shots of my " Horror Machine " ( Dark kinetic art ? )...there are 7 heads and one skull I mounted to an old ceiling fan motor....it was in its embryonic stage at that point...it's been banged up a shitload since then. I have it hooked up to a Variac so I can control rate of rotation ( don't want the heads to come flying the fuck-off.


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 3, 2022)

Oh yea Day Of The Dead ....tradition calls for burning copal. ( that I have), leaving salt , water , and a sweet ( cinnamon roll out for the weary travelers , jumping from there world to here....ya also include in the "shrine" , some personal things of the loved ones who made the jump.....out there....the big disconnect......back home where at one time you were sleeping like a champ until something threw you into this thresher!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 3, 2022)

Working really hard.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2022)

Got my extra 8# of bacon vacuum packed and frozen. My washed hands still smell yummy.


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 3, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Got my extra 8# of bacon vacuum packed and frozen. My washed hands still smell yummy.


You had to break it up? I thought it would come in 2lb packages for some reason


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 3, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Working really hard.


That’s nice. Where is it, looks appealing. Nice and cold.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 3, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s nice. Where is it, looks appealing. Nice and cold.


Columbia River Gorge and the Parkdale Valley on the north side of Mt Hood. You are right about it being cold, 37 degrees when I took the picture. Pretty good chance of snow this weekend.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 3, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Columbia River Gorge and the Parkdale Valley on the north side of Mt Hood. You are right about it being cold, 37 degrees when I took the picture. Pretty good chance of snow this weekend.


Oh yes indeed! Yes, you bring back some memories. The beautiful CRG. I know that gorge hwy well. Traveled it many times stoned out of my mind. One time I was going from one job in the Dalles trying to get to another gig in Wenatchee and I missed my turn . I was so mesmerized by driving along the River road stoned like over 50 miles out
Of the way before i realized there was no turn right out over the mountains on over to Yakima and to Wenatchee. So like 100 extra miles that day. 5 hours planned went to like 8 hours driving.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 3, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Columbia River Gorge and the Parkdale Valley on the north side of Mt Hood. You are right about it being cold, 37 degrees when I took the picture. Pretty good chance of snow this weekend.


I was gonna pm you this but
How far by boat is the Bonneville Dam from you?
Bucket list is a picture of a huge oversize sturgeon with buddies in the water.


----------



## raratt (Nov 3, 2022)

Bought and put away groceries.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 3, 2022)

raratt said:


> Bought and put away groceries.


Caulked and painted all the base to the wall today.


----------



## raratt (Nov 3, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Caulked and painted all the base to the wall today.


Someday you'll be able to just sit in the hot tub and stare out at the view.


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 3, 2022)

I unloaded the car after my wife came back from Costco. Stowed all the treasure. Then we ate some Costco ravioli lasagne. I'm sure devils are in charge in their kitchen. It was delicious.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 3, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I unloaded the car after my wife came back from Costco. Stowed all the treasure. Then we ate some Costco ravioli lasagne. I'm sure devils are in charge in their kitchen. It was delicious.


I’m all about costco. Have always been.

i’ve been on a few dates where i tell them I’ll cook for you at home. Costco spinach and Mozzarella ravioli makes the panties drop everytime


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 3, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m all about costco. Have always been.
> 
> i’ve been on a few dates where i tell them I’ll cook for you at home. Costco spinach and Mozzarella ravioli makes the panties drop everytime


Gonna have to try that ravioli on Momma soon.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 3, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Gonna have to try that ravioli on Momma soon.


It’s so good bro


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 3, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m all about costco. Have always been.
> 
> i’ve been on a few dates where i tell them I’ll cook for you at home. Costco spinach and Mozzarella ravioli makes the panties drop everytime





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Gonna have to try that ravioli on Momma soon.


Nowhere near here


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 3, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Gonna have to try that ravioli on Momma soon.




It's lush


----------



## Sativied (Nov 3, 2022)

Taught a young guy looking barely 18 to start his newly purchased car. So this guy walks up to me and my wife while I park my car, asking me if I got jumping cables. I tell him I have, but I can't use my car for that (for irrelevant reasons..), but we can push him to start the car. While we walk to his small car, he thanks me and tells me he knows nothing about cars. I know a thing or two but also bought plenty of cars with weak batteries this time of year, they don't always make it home. Which is nerving no matter the price of the car. He goes in his car, I ask him if he did this before. He hadn't. So I give him instructions and we start pushing. Car won't roll. You still got your handbrake on I ask. He checks, lowers it completely, we try again. Roll a few yards, he releases clutch, way too soon. He says his steering wheel won't move anymore and I'm like ok, I see what's going on. I get in the car, turn the ignition key _completely_, unlock the steering wheel and start the car. Guy happy but surprised it started so easily, so he asks what I did. I ask him, kid, how long do you have your driver's license? He laughs and replies: "1 week sir". We shake hands and he drives off, without his headlights on till I stopped him again.

Best thing is I was wearing my red hoodie with white lining which combined with my silver beard makes me look like an urban Santa on his night off.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 3, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I was gonna pm you this but
> How far by boat is the Bonneville Dam from you?
> Bucket list is a picture of a huge oversize sturgeon with buddies in the water.


The Dam is 40 miles from Portland. Big fish however can be caught in downtown Portland all the way up to the Columbia into Canada. My best from the bank is a little over 7 foot, caught it on a squid. The Willamette has some big fish in it from time to time but landing them from the bank can be tough. All up and down the river there are old pillars from when there was real waterfront warehouses, you hook a big fish and they go down and wrap around those or whatever else they can find if your not careful. I've lost some really big ones even fishing off of docks that are thirty or so feet from the bank. My favorite is fishing with a heavy canon ball out of my inflatable kayak you hook them and go for a ride!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 3, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Oh yes indeed! Yes, you bring back some memories. The beautiful CRG. I know that gorge hwy well. Traveled it many times stoned out of my mind. One time I was going from one job in the Dalles trying to get to another gig in Wenatchee and I missed my turn . I was so mesmerized by driving along the River road stoned like over 50 miles out
> Of the way before i realized there was no turn right out over the mountains on over to Yakima and to Wenatchee. So like 100 extra miles that day. 5 hours planned went to like 8 hours driving.


Try riding through it on a bicycle tripping, watching the sun go down on the cliffs till its dark and you have to find a spot to pitch a tent still high. Spent more than a night or two on the bike watching bats come to the bugs attracted by my lights. Love the gorge.. One of the many reasons why Oregon is home.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 3, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> The Dam is 40 miles from Portland. Big fish however can be caught in downtown Portland all the way up to the Columbia into Canada. My best from the bank is a little over 7 foot, caught it on a squid. The Willamette has some big fish in it from time to time but landing them from the bank can be tough. All up and down the river there are old pillars from when there was real waterfront warehouses, you hook a big fish and they go down and wrap around those or whatever else they can find if your not careful. I've lost some really big ones even fishing off of docks that are thirty or so feet from the bank. My favorite is fishing with a heavy canon ball out of my inflatable kayak you hook them and go for a ride!


Nice! Yeah, i’ve caught allot of sturgeon. But like I said, not a super huge oversize, or at least i know. I’ve hooked some beasts that could never bring in. You see pics of a few dudes in the water holding up a 2-250+ lber. That’s what i want. I just always hear about right beneath the dam, during oversize/c&r season.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 3, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Nice! Yeah, i’ve caught allot of sturgeon. But like I said, not a super huge oversize, or at least i know. I’ve hooked some beasts that could never bring in. You see pics of a few dudes in the water holding up a 2-250+ lber. That’s what i want. I just always hear about right beneath the dam, during oversize/c&r season.


Yeah the guides use full size shad, pretty much nothing but the big guys can bite on those.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 3, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Yeah the guides use full size shad, pretty much nothing but the big guys can bite on those.


You guys use some pretty big baits for the dbacks up there. And they hit pretty hard, or rather suck up the bait pretty hard. Down here I use rod balancers to see the small pump. The same sturgeon down here in our delta would be scared of your big offerings. Definitely no shad tacos working down here. For some reason the dbacks are more timid down here. I remember someone explaining why in an article online but i cant remember.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 4, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> You guys use some pretty big baits for the dbacks up there. And they hit pretty hard, or rather suck up the bait pretty hard. Down here I use rod balancers to see the small pump. The same sturgeon down here in our delta would be scared of your big offerings. Definitely no shad tacos working down here. For some reason the dbacks are more timid down here. I remember someone explaining why in an article online but i cant remember.


 Water temp plays a huge part in how they bite, in winter I often fish with a lighter rod with a more sensitive tip in order to see the nibble, as the water warms the bites get more and more aggressive. One day I nearly lost my rode and reel, the strike was so sudden and hard. I had barely set the pole down and its started dancing, only thing that saved me was a pretty high railing I had the pole leaned against. Now I loosen the drag and engage the clicker pretty much always.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 4, 2022)

True PNW soaker today.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 4, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Try riding through it on a bicycle tripping, watching the sun go down on the cliffs till its dark and you have to find a spot to pitch a tent still high. Spent more than a night or two on the bike watching bats come to the bugs attracted by my lights. Love the gorge.. One of the many reasons why Oregon is home.


Bats are very creepy. Living in Tucson Arizona we had a batch of bats as nightly feeders at my feeder for them. A couple times when I sat out there at night, unknowingly of course, one would fly by me and touch me with its wings. So creepy I would get back inside after cloaking myself like Dracula would. Lol. That sounds odd but it’s true.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 6, 2022)

I created new life from seed and loaded the work rig for tomorrow's venture into the wild otherwise the weekend was pretty tame.


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Nov 6, 2022)

'Spent several hours today driving around & around & around in circles, beating the 3ft-tall grass & weeds into dominant submission with rotating blades, whips, chains & a leather riding-crop. After no sleep last night, I wasn't about to get 5M up a precarious ladder to drill holes & drive Tek-Screws into the house frame.

About half-way done......


And now we have an incoming thunderstorm & I can't be arsed covering the mower, as I want to use it again tomorrow for the rest......


----------



## ANC (Nov 8, 2022)

Just came back from a school function. My daughter came first in her grade and won a cash prize for mathematics...

She is just as far on the spectrum as I am, if not worse.... but still high functioning as fuck.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 9, 2022)

Finally finished putting the main garden to bed after work tonight.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 10, 2022)

Another beautiful day here.....65 and sunny! Going to either walk or bike later.

Colder temps coming.....I'm prepared. Went grocery shopping yesterday and bought chili ingredients, as well as meatloaf!! I think I'll make the meatloaf tonight maybe.

Gotta start planning Thanksgiving....It's 2 weeks from today!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 10, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Finally finished putting the main garden to bed after work tonight.


@manfredo Why so sad?


----------



## manfredo (Nov 10, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> @manfredo Why so sad?


It's a long time til spring....A little sad to see the gardens die and the trees shed their leaves.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 10, 2022)

manfredo said:


> It's a long time til spring....A little sad to see the gardens die and the trees shed their leaves.


I hear you. I did take the leaves from our dogwood tree and buried them under the soil we had piled for the squash and cucumbers. We bought fava beans and clover seed for cover crops but I'm not sure whether they will germinate now or not.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 10, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> I hear you. I did take the leaves from our dogwood tree and buried them under the soil we had piled for the squash and cucumbers. We bought fava beans and clover seed for cover crops but I'm not sure whether they will germinate now or not.


Fava beans you say?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 10, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Fava beans you say?
> 
> View attachment 5224179


Yes good for soil as well as a side dish!


----------



## raratt (Nov 10, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Fava beans you say?
> 
> View attachment 5224179


Pass the Chianti.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 10, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Yes good for soil as well as a *side dish*!


With liver?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 10, 2022)

As an aside, do you know that that famous quote by Hannibal is actually a joke almost no one (other than a Doctor) connected?

"If he was taking his MAOIs (monoamine oxidase inhibitors/antidepressants) then eating liver, fava beans, and drinking wine would be the death of him. This is one of those layered jokes that goes to prove that _The Silence of the Lambs_ is one of the greatest films ever produced."


----------



## lokie (Nov 10, 2022)

Bought New Glass today.




This one is for Dabs and Hash only.


----------



## Greengrouch (Nov 11, 2022)

I sprouted probably to many pot seeds, ate a tablespoon of Kratom, and rolled a joint.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 11, 2022)

Got 22 stitches in my arm on Wednesday and came back to work today. I earned the nickname slash in my one day off


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 11, 2022)

srh88 said:


> Got 22 stitches in my arm on Wednesday and came back to work today. I earned the nickname slash in my one day off


What did you do, this time?


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 11, 2022)

The boys come up for a few days and we went climbing, (I stayed at the bottom)




Not my kids in the vid.

Cool thing was seeing two Bears about a mile apart form one another on the way home.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 11, 2022)

lokie said:


> Bought New Glass today.
> 
> View attachment 5224390
> 
> ...


I have one just like that for my e-nail....put food coloring into the reservoir to get the dab residue congeal....


----------



## srh88 (Nov 12, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> What did you do, this time?


Nsfw! 





Was setting a drill and it was carbide. Must have already been cracked, I had one hand on the controls and had my left hand holding the drill in the holder with a little pressure to hold it true while locking it down. Drill bit snapped right at the base and my arm caught the carbide and it was razor sharp


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 12, 2022)

srh88 said:


> Nsfw!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't believe you had time to snap a picture. That's brutal looking!


----------



## srh88 (Nov 12, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Can't believe you had time to snap a picture. That's brutal looking!


Only thing that hurt were my feelings lol. It was such a clean cut I didn't even notice right away. I looked down and seen blood and instantly grabbed a rag. Then looked, then continued to freak out and drive to the closest ER. what was bad was them cleaning it out, holy shit. When I got in there my blood pressure was 120/80


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 12, 2022)

srh88 said:


> Only thing that hurt were my feelings lol. It was such a clean cut I didn't even notice right away. I looked down and seen blood and instantly grabbed a rag. Then looked, then continued to freak out and drive to the closest ER. what was bad was them cleaning it out, holy shit. When I got in there my blood pressure was 120/80


You doing any damage to the nerves? Hope you heal up quick!


----------



## Greengrouch (Nov 12, 2022)

Got woke up at 3 by a rude friend rolling balls, knocking on my door wanting to hang out. Went off on him a bit like fuck bro it’s 3am and I’m 40 years old.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 12, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> You doing any damage to the nerves? Hope you heal up quick!


No nerve or tendon damage. Just one week of stitches. Last time I got hurt I messed up my tendon in my finger. That sucked so bad. Surgeries and stuff. This time i got really lucky


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 12, 2022)

srh88 said:


> No nerve or tendon damage. Just one week of stitches. Last time I got hurt I messed up my tendon in my finger. That sucked so bad. Surgeries and stuff. This time i got really lucky


I've got a strong stomach but I won't lie that made me a little quisy. Glad you are gonna be okay? So was that a drill press?


----------



## srh88 (Nov 12, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> I've got a strong stomach but I won't lie that made me a little quisy. Glad you are gonna be okay? So was that a drill press?


Nope. Basically a computer to set tools to thousandths... a presetter


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 12, 2022)

srh88 said:


> Nope. Basically a computer to set tools to thousandths... a presetter


Sharp I follow everything else I'm lost on. Machine shop stuff?


----------



## srh88 (Nov 12, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Sharp I follow everything else I'm lost on. Machine shop stuff?


Pretty much


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2022)

srh88 said:


> Nsfw!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good one! Stitches on inside too?


----------



## srh88 (Nov 12, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Good one! Stitches on inside too?


Nope just what you see


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 12, 2022)

srh88 said:


> Nope just what you see


Lucky you didn't hit anything else in there


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 12, 2022)

srh88 said:


> Nsfw!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch! But a nice clean cut, I'll give it that. Easy to suture. How are you feeling?


----------



## srh88 (Nov 12, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Ouch! But a nice clean cut, I'll give it that. Easy to suture. How are you feeling?


Fine. Feel like normal but have stitches lol


----------



## Bareback (Nov 12, 2022)

srh88 said:


> Nsfw!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit . I thought I was having rotten luck lately but you’ve got me beat by a long shot.
Good to hear you didn’t get nerve or tendon damage.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 12, 2022)

Show me your scar. I love scars!! If you have no scars, you haven't lived life.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 12, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Show me your scar. I love scars!! If you have no scars, you haven't lived life.


Does circumcision count?


----------



## DCcan (Nov 13, 2022)

Bareback said:


> Does circumcision count?


Only if it's recent. Risk is low with early treatment.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 13, 2022)

Broke out the heavy insulated curtains and hung them in the living room. The 10 day forecast is showing nights in the 20's for the next 10 days.

I also put up clear shrink plastic over a big picture window. It's a 20 year old vinyl window and not as tight as she was, plus the price of fuel this winter!!. That plastic you shrink with a blow dryer is awesome....Crystal clear end product.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 13, 2022)

Doing a little prep for the coming work week and mixing soil and maybe doing a little transplanting. Distractions are good when life gets you down.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 13, 2022)

I just got my new fridge. A different one than the one I had the fridge cab built around. It was on sale. Little bit bigger gap up top. What do you do.

Just got done wiring up the tub. First hottub sesh tomorrow morning 

Been 4 yrs.
Calling for the final to happen friday.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 13, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I just got my new fridge. A different one than the one I had the fridge cab built around. It was on sale. Little bit bigger gap up top. What do you do.
> View attachment 5225725
> Just got done wiring up the tub. First hottub sesh tomorrow morning
> View attachment 5225726
> ...


Personally I'd leave the gap, that's the spot I slide my paper towel germination plate into when sprouting seeds.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 13, 2022)

Survive long enough to get the kids back to their parents it was a great visit with the grandkids


----------



## Greengrouch (Nov 13, 2022)

Went outside, said brrr, went back inside.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 13, 2022)

Just added the calmag and corrected the ph. This mofo will prob be ready around midnight. Might go for the first dip tonight? Temp is rising pretty fricken fast!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 13, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Just added the calmag and corrected the ph. This mofo will prob be ready around midnight. Might go for the first dip tonight? Temp is rising pretty fricken fast!
> View attachment 5225750


Hydroponic hydration for humans lol looks great say bye-bye to them aching muscles


----------



## raratt (Nov 13, 2022)

I fed myself, watched football, took a nap, and made an afternoon snack. I think I'll watch more football then get some dinner.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 13, 2022)

raratt said:


> I fed myself, watched football, took a nap, and made an afternoon snack. I think I'll watch more football then get some dinner.


Racing what the what lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 13, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Hydroponic hydration for humans lol looks great say bye-bye to them aching muscles


I had a way better hottub before. Sundance. Had a sound system! Would be around 20k to replace. This one was 15k  42” deep though. Anyways.
The night before the fire, i swept in sand in the new 500sqft+ cement paver patio i had just finished . I built around the thing. I had built a gazebo to go over the hotub. I had plywood over the tub protecting it for a good 3 weeks. 
I had just swept in the sand. Moved the gazebo over, bolted it down took off the plywood couldn’t wait til the next morning. Got my treatment in around 4am and then life got all fucked up.
I prob sound like a little bitch talking/bitching about this shit all this time but the hotub thing back up and running really makes me so fucking happy. Man.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 13, 2022)

raratt said:


> I fed myself, watched football, took a nap, and made an afternoon snack. I think I'll watch more football then get some dinner.


Bored as fuck until 5:30  niners baby! Your team is going down!!!!!  fingers crossed. Big game for sure


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 13, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I had a way better hottub before. Sundance. Had a sound system! Would be around 20k to replace. This one was 15k  42” deep though. Anyways.
> The night before the fire, i swept in sand in the new 500sqft+ cement paver patio i had just finished . I built around the thing. I had built a gazebo to go over the hotub. I had plywood over the tub protecting it for a good 3 weeks.
> I had just swept in the sand. Moved the gazebo over, bolted it down took off the plywood couldn’t wait til the next morning. Got my treatment in around 4am and then life got all fucked up.
> I prob sound like a little bitch talking/bitching about this shit all this time but the hotub thing back up and running really makes me so fucking happy. Man.


I'd say be like water my friend and if it makes you feel better and no others are harmed go for it


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 13, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'd say do you like water my friend and if it makes you feel better and no others are harmed go for it


My back is very fucked up. The hotub is also the only thing that works for my tension headaches too. So stoked right now.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 13, 2022)

Flipping autocorrect


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 13, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> My back is very fucked up. The hotub is also the only thing that works for my tension headaches too. So stoked right now.


I feel you there in the same boat


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 13, 2022)

I hope you feel better soon. I am very impressed by your attention to detail. The pipe that goes into the concrete from the hot tub is so super cute. The patterns of the rocks and wood is nice. Will there be a stain onto the fence? What are your plans for landscaping?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 13, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 5225781


My sister has the same fridge. Hers is filled with all nutri system diet foods.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 13, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I hope you feel better soon. I am very impressed by your attention to detail. The pipe that goes into the concrete from the hot tub is so super cute. The patterns of the rocks and wood is nice. Will there be a stain onto the fence? What are your plans for landscaping?


Thank you so much.
Fencing starts tomorrow. I got 10 acres so much fencing to do. But gotta do it before i move in.

most of the fencing will be utilizing all the tposts already here. Gotta put in H-bracing though for the field fencing. The fence in the pics, in the back yard is a complete redo. Can’t wait


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 13, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Thank you so much.
> Fencing starts tomorrow. I got 10 acres so much fencing to do. But gotta do it before i move in.
> 
> most of the fencing will be utilizing all the tposts already here. Gotta put in H-bracing though for the field fencing. The fence in the pics, in the back yard is a complete redo. Can’t wait


Good luck! It looks awesome.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 13, 2022)

@raratt oh shit. It’s the pomona finals too! Dang this is gonna be a great night.
My dad used to live in diamond bar and phillips ranch. I been to prob 6 winter and summer nationals. I don’t miss pomona though


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 13, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> My back is very fucked up. The hotub is also the only thing that works for my tension headaches too. So stoked right now.


Nothing beats a good ho-tub.


----------



## raratt (Nov 13, 2022)

tyler.durden said:


> Nothing beats a good ho-tub.


Bobbing for boobies...


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 13, 2022)

@raratt as soon as the game comes on i’ll flip back during the commercials


----------



## raratt (Nov 13, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> @raratt as soon as the game comes on i’ll flip back during the commercials
> View attachment 5225807


I'll probably just watch it tomorrow. It's recorded. Made sure to extend the recording an hour and a half.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 13, 2022)

raratt said:


> I'll probably just watch it tomorrow. It's recorded. Made sure to extend the recording an hour and a half.


Just about to see antrons 1st round.he wins, Brittany wins. 
Ssssshhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 13, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Doing a little prep for the coming work week and mixing soil and maybe doing a little transplanting. Distractions are good when life gets you down.


Mixed the soil and went ahead with transplanting. Fingers crossed they are all still upright in the morning!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 13, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Personally I'd leave the gap, that's the spot I slide my paper towel germination plate into when sprouting seeds.


Are those solar panels in the background yours?


----------



## ANC (Nov 13, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I just got my new fridge. A different one than the one I had the fridge cab built around. It was on sale. Little bit bigger gap up top. What do you do.
> View attachment 5225725
> Just got done wiring up the tub. First hottub sesh tomorrow morning
> View attachment 5225726
> ...


the little gap is going to save you a few cents on power... the heat needs to get out somewhere


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 14, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Are those solar panels in the background yours?


Yeah. Pretty much have to have solar installed on new construction here in Ca. I didn’t need 24 of them but I did it anyways


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 14, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Yeah. Pretty much have to have solar installed on new construction here in Ca. I didn’t need 24 of them but I did it anyways


Will those produce enough energy for you to be sustaining?


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 14, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Will those produce enough energy for you to be sustaining?


Probably will be once I’m done growing. Which i’m winding down the grow so I should find out here soon.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 14, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Probably will be once I’m done growing. Which i’m winding down the grow so I should find out here soon.


Does the system have batteries for storage? We have a couple of neighbors who have the teslas panels with some sort of battery system, when the power goes out they doing even notice.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 14, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Does the system have batteries for storage? We have a couple of neighbors who have the teslas panels with some sort of battery system, when the power goes out they doing even notice.


No not yet. If I do get batteries it’s gonna be a few yrs. I figure future battery setups should be even better. But i ran a gas line underground from the propane tank for the whole house generator I’ll be getting.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 14, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> No not yet. If I do get batteries it’s gonna be a few yrs. I figure future battery setups should be even better. But i ran a gas line underground from the propane tank for the whole house generator I’ll be getting.


The hot tube come up to temp ?


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 14, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> The hot tube come up to temp ?


Oh yeah. Felt sooo good man.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 14, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh yeah. Felt sooo good man.


Must be a good feeling after all the work you have done. Congrats on the new place, hope the final inspection goes hiccup free!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 14, 2022)

Finished a quilt top. Now to press it, clean it up, sandwich and quilt it. It's amazing how prolific one can be when you're avoiding chopping.


----------



## ANC (Nov 14, 2022)

I still sleep under one I got in high school, looks like shit by now... quilt top, heavy winters blanket sandwiched in the middle and a winters sheet sealing up the bottom.... weighs a fucktonne


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 14, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5225954
> 
> Finished a quilt top. Now to press it, clean it up, sandwich and quilt it. It's amazing how prolific one can be when you're avoiding chopping.


That's really pretty.
LOVE the colors!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 14, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5225954
> 
> Finished a quilt top. Now to press it, clean it up, sandwich and quilt it. It's amazing how prolific one can be when you're avoiding chopping.


You are very much a very talented lady yuppers


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 14, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's really pretty.
> LOVE the colors!


Thank you! It's actually a much brighter blue and yellow. I was working under incandescent light so terrible color, sorry.


Jeffislovinlife said:


> You are very much a very talented lady yuppers


Thank you, that's very kind Jeff. I can do amazing things when I'm avoiding trimming.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 14, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you! It's actually a much brighter blue and yellow. I was working under incandescent light so terrible color, sorry.
> 
> Thank you, that's very kind Jeff. I can do amazing things when I'm avoiding trimming.


Don't we call that multi-tasking


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 14, 2022)

No no wait a minute that's when you do both things not do one to avoid the other still sounds good lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 14, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5225954
> 
> Finished a quilt top. Now to press it, clean it up, sandwich and quilt it. It's amazing how prolific one can be when you're avoiding chopping.


Some of the purple swatches predominantly in the center look suspiciously like an EKG readout.
Subliminal or is this a test?

If it's a test I'm gonna say De-fib now.


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 14, 2022)

I pulled the plug after installing one storm window. Wet snow on the ladder rungs made it seem prudent.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 14, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I pulled the plug after installing one storm window. Wet snow on the ladder rungs made it seem prudent.View attachment 5226174


Maybe


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Don't we call that multi-tasking


I tried that once & the PD called multi-tasking a Crime spree.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 14, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I tried that once & the PD called multi-tasking a Crime spree.


You too I'm sensing a pattern here but the real question is did the quilt bring it out in all of us O man she is good


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You too I'm sensing a pattern here but the real question is did the quilt bring it out in all of us O man she is good


@curious2garden has many facets - She is multi-talented (and easy on the eyes ).

As far as accomplishments, I went from hoof to freezer on two nice bucks yesterday.
Makes for a long day & tough on the back!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 14, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> @curious2garden has many facets - She is multi-talented (and easy on the eyes ).
> 
> As far as accomplishments, I went from hoof to freezer on two nice bucks yesterday.
> Makes for a long day & tough on the back!


Will that set you for the winner?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Will that set you for the winner?


Well, not really. I'm going to shoot at least one, two nice doe's when I get the chance.
My hunting stand is beyond compare (I shoot out of my parents house in the woods through Mom's sliding bedroom door) - heat, bathroom, coffee pot near by & the feeder (aka "Deer Magnet") is 45 yards away.

We call that a Chip shot.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 14, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Well, not really. I'm going to shoot at least one, two nice doe's when I get the chance.
> My hunting stand is beyond compare (I shoot out of my parents house in the woods through Mom's sliding bedroom door) - heat, bathroom, coffee pot near by & the feeder (aka "Deer Magnet") is 45 yards away.
> 
> We call that a Chip shot.


And I would call that cheating lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 14, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And I would call that cheating lol


I'm a stickler for legal. Was a Bear/Mountain Goat/Dall Sheep guide in Alaska & now one of my best friends is the head game warden in the area (I'm good in the woods but this dude's next level sneaky) so to prevent him being put in a position I don't want to cause I follow the rules like the Pope!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 14, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm a stickler for legal. Was a Bear/Mountain Goat/Dall Sheep guide in Alaska & now one of my best friends is the head game warden in the area (I'm good in the woods but this dude's next level sneaky) so to prevent him being put in a position I don't want to cause I follow the rules like the Pope!


I can respect that I myself love to shoot and I might even hit what I'm shooting at but I don't kill any thing but if I had to I'd Brobly go with a bow


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 14, 2022)

Man I haven't had any venison in a while. I'm gonna have to ask my uncle if he has any.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 14, 2022)

I'm the guy that Critters will come up to and it just feels wrong and I here the wife voice in my head saying that spiders are not one of thoes that you would hunt and you take them out side and let them go


----------



## Phytoplankton (Nov 14, 2022)

Been slaying a few ducks, still pretty early in the season, so mostly local birds around, and they get smart real quick! My deer hunting was a bust this year, huge fire last summer (Dixie Fire), got within 400 yards of my mountain property, would of taken out three houses. In a couple years the deer hunting should be real good as the new tender growth fills in. Could of gotten a bear no problem, but they are a lot of work to process, and the meat must be cooked well done, which I'm not a fan of. Today I tied up a bunch of decoys (I need more decoys like I need a hole in my head), then off to the doctors for a physical, I usually dread them, but this year I lost 100 lbs., (on purpose) 40 more to go, my diabetes is gone, my blood pressure is excellent, heart and lungs are good, in fact my Dr. told me he wished his blood panels looked as good as mine. But to tell you the truth, I'd kill for an apple fritter or a bowl of ice cream!


----------



## raratt (Nov 14, 2022)

Phytoplankton said:


> apple fritter


Son stopped at the doughnut shop this morning, I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Phytoplankton (Nov 14, 2022)

raratt said:


> Son stopped at the doughnut shop this morning, I'll leave it at that.


You're killing me!


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 14, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Well, not really. I'm going to shoot at least one, two nice doe's when I get the chance.
> My hunting stand is beyond compare (I shoot out of my parents house in the woods through Mom's sliding bedroom door) - heat, bathroom, coffee pot near by & the feeder (aka "Deer Magnet") is 45 yards away.
> 
> We call that a Chip shot.


Will this be your first time shooting in your underwear?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 15, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> Will this be your first time shooting in your underwear?


Who wears that stuff to bed? : )


----------



## ANC (Nov 16, 2022)

Imagine this standing naked at the foot of your bed...
Frank Lentini, an owner of 3 legs, 4 feet, 16 toes, and 2 functioning sets of genitals.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 16, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Interplanetary probe factory, sounds weird even saying that.
> .....
> 
> They make space sprockets and cogs.
> .


Went back to the space sprocket factory, the part launched last week.
They all traveled to watch the successful launch and deployment, they were pumped.
Pretty cool to see your daily work travelling to another planet, now gearing up to build another.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 16, 2022)

Welp, I am planning on killing my flower table today. Unfortunately I still have a quilt to finish but I've gotten her laid out and the first four passes of quilting down, only 16 more to go and I need to go to the grocery store or I only have bacon left. That's what's holding me back, bacon. I can and will eat that bacon.

Now to have just one dab that always turns into 6 before I feel high and realize I should have ended at dab #1. Let's see if I can responsibly hold the line and finish something; to be continued.

What are the rest of your plans today? Anyone actually doing something for real unlike me who prefers to simply discuss it?


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 16, 2022)

First accomplishment of my day!!! I managed to take only one dab. Now to move so I don't forget and take a second!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> First accomplishment of my day!!! I managed to take only one dab. Now to move so I don't forget and take a second!


Well it was a small hit any ways


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 16, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well it was a small hit any ways


Now that you mention it, it was!!

So I'm back down for hit #3 which will coincide with plant #3 and the 6 mg gummy that is hitting me and that I ate just before plant #2. I've given up all plans to drive anywhere.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Now that you mention it, it was!!
> 
> So I'm back down for hit #3 which will coincide with plant #3 and the 6 mg gummy that is hitting me and that I ate just before plant #2. I've given up all plans to drive anywhere.


Don't eat plant #2


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 16, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Now that you mention it, it was!!
> 
> So I'm back down for hit #3 which will coincide with plant #3 and the 6 mg gummy that is hitting me and that I ate just before plant #2. I've given up all plans to drive anywhere.


I'm such a lightweight since we moved.
I'd be passed out all day from that.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 16, 2022)

I diagnosed a 100hp motor with a bad winding and a 4 1/2hp motor with bad starter switches.


----------



## ANC (Nov 16, 2022)

Replaced front brakes and rotors had to do it twice as they gave me the wrong size rotor and then had to order in as they didn't have the right ones in stock.... The laws of levers as I really got weak and those nuts were on tight.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 16, 2022)

Bareback said:


> I diagnosed a 100hp motor with a bad winding and a 4 1/2hp motor with bad starter switches.


#1 Megger
#2 Ohm meter

How'd I do.


----------



## raratt (Nov 16, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> #1 Megger
> #2 Ohm meter
> 
> How'd I do.


Ever use a TDR?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 16, 2022)

raratt said:


> Ever use a TDR?


Well, I wasn't an electrician. My duties were typically referred to as a motor killer (MK - machinery technician) so not a lot of electrical in my world.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 16, 2022)

Snapped a few pictures near the east end of CRG today. Wind was ripping!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> Ever use a T*L*DR?


You dropped your L hun, FIFY.


----------



## raratt (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5227335


If I don't chop the last three I could complete the quilt top. I'll consider it for awhile before committing.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> If I don't chop the last three I could complete the quilt top. I'll consider it for awhile before committing.


Small hit remember small hits


----------



## raratt (Nov 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> If I don't chop the last three I could complete the quilt top. I'll consider it for awhile before committing.


I have to go pre Thanksgiving shopping. Don't have a bird yet.


----------



## raratt (Nov 17, 2022)

Food Maxx, $.49 lb if you spend $25, shouldn't be hard to do.


----------



## manfredo (Nov 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> I have to go pre Thanksgiving shopping. Don't have a bird yet.


Me too....I usually just do a breast....but I haven't seen any. Is there a turkey shortage or something?? I think I saw 69 cents here, limit one, or Butterball was $1.19 frozen.

I haven't even decided to cook yet, but I have been for my dad and bro the past few years....Mainly because i don't want to go in public with them!!!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Small hit remember small hits


 in for a penny in for a pound!


----------



## raratt (Nov 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> in for a penny in for *about *a pound!


fify


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> I have to go pre Thanksgiving shopping. Don't have a bird yet.







__





Smoked Turkey, Chicken, Duck, Pheasant | Nueske's


Gourmet-quality poultry, including Smoked Turkey, Pheasant, Duck, Chicken, smoked over Applewood embers for 24.




www.nueskes.com





No family this year!! I was seriously considering one of those ^^^


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> in for a penny in for a pound!


Be like water my friend and go with the flow (er) lol


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2022)

From last night, half way done and half to go today. These are truer colors under my machine's lighting and, yes, laser targeting LOL


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> From last night, half way done and half to go today. These are truer colors under my machine's lighting and, yes, laser targeting LOL
> 
> View attachment 5227363


Truly awesome love the way them colors pop


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 17, 2022)

A quick question for you though do you ever argue with your machine over the Stitch


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> A quick question for you though do you ever argue with your machine over the Stitch


I have come to the same agreement with my computerized sewing machine I have come to with my computerized car. I keep my hands and arms inside the ride all the time the ride is in motion. It works out better for both of us when I don't quarrel.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I have come to the same agreement with my computerized sewing machine I have come to with my computerized car. I keep my hands and arms inside the ride all the time the ride is in motion. It works out better for both of us when I don't quarrel.


Now that isn't a yes or no that sounds like a agreement that came after the fact he he he


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Now that isn't a yes or no that sounds like a agreement that came after the fact he he he


Absolutely, a negotiated agreement.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Absolutely, a negotiated agreement.


Lol I've got it


----------



## ANC (Nov 17, 2022)

raratt said:


> I have to go pre Thanksgiving shopping. Don't have a bird yet.


we don't have thanksgiving, but Christmas isn't Christmas without a roast leg of lamb. I don't think anybody in my household would eat turkey.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 17, 2022)

ANC said:


> we don't have thanksgiving, but Christmas isn't Christmas without a roast leg of lamb. I don't think anybody in my household would eat turkey.


Lamb shank and roast veggies So good!


----------



## Bareback (Nov 17, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> #1 Megger
> #2 Ohm meter
> 
> How'd I do.


That’s how we done it. We started by disconnecting power and running the speed drive with no load to see if it was motor or drive related. Drive checked out fine , motor ohmed out fine but the megger said different. It still had continuity but one winding was off enough to trip the speed drive.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 17, 2022)

manfredo said:


> Me too....I usually just do a breast....but I haven't seen any. Is there a turkey shortage or something?? I think I saw 69 cents here, limit one, or Butterball was $1.19 frozen.
> 
> I haven't even decided to cook yet, but I have been for my dad and bro the past few years....Mainly because i don't want to go in public with them!!!


Birds of all kinds on commercial farms are being hit pretty hard by bird flu according to the usda. Over 50,000,000 birds killed since 1/1/22 , that’s why eggs are so damn high.
The usda is requesting that backyard urban chicken owners register their birds so they can be monitored.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 17, 2022)

Open range birds are exposed to wild bird flu


----------



## hillbill (Nov 17, 2022)

It seems egg farms have been hit especially hard


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 17, 2022)

Chickens are assholes


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 17, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Chickens are assholes


Still so tasty though!


----------



## Greengrouch (Nov 19, 2022)

Interviewed for a seasonal job, didn’t get it because I’m “overqualified” so I took a shot in the dark and asked if they needed some pot. They did!


----------



## raratt (Nov 19, 2022)

Took down the security light I installed yesterday and boxed it up to return it. Thing wouldn't turn off even when the sun was out. Replaced the shitty wire I used to put it in because I happened to have it on hand at the time. New one should be here tomorrow.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 19, 2022)

Went rock climbing.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 19, 2022)

Got stoned at the clam flats yesterday, took a walk along the shore. Nice bench for sunsets, I'll have to come back


----------



## StareCase (Nov 19, 2022)

Sharpened the Stihl chain ... and if the weather cooperates manana, I saw 2 unclaimed White Ash trees in the back 40 that I get to slice apart.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 20, 2022)

Finished half the kitchen. Finally got rid of the temp sink. Nothing fancy, just new.
Should be able to make coffee, toast and pack a lunch on the right counter without moving, food prep station on the left.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Finished half the kitchen. Finally got rid of the temp sink. Nothing fancy, just new.
> Should be able to make coffee, toast and pack a lunch on the right counter without moving, food prep station on the left.
> 
> View attachment 5228542 View attachment 5228543
> View attachment 5228544 View attachment 5228545


Looks good what do you have planned for flooring?


----------



## DCcan (Nov 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Looks good what do you have planned for flooring?


I've been looking down at flooring as i travel for the last 3 months, seeing what's worth getting. Flooring is something I'll spend more on.
Most of the moderate cost laminate plank flooring for kitchens and hall areas is crap. It just can't take everyday traffic thru doors and passages.
You see the edges wearing out faster than cheaper linoleum tiles because the usable coating is just too thin, or damaged in heavy traffic areas.

The heavier laminate like Armstrong for commercial traffic is great but I don't like the texture, the wood/laminate Pergo looks and feels great, really hold up to heavy traffic.
I'll probably go with that unless I find some engineered planks I like.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 20, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I've been looking down at flooring as i travel for the last 3 months, seeing what's worth getting. Flooring is something I'll spend more on.
> Most of the moderate cost laminate plank flooring for kitchens and hall areas is crap. It just can't take everyday traffic thru doors and passages.
> You see the edges wearing out faster than cheaper linoleum tiles because the usable coating is just too thin, or damaged in heavy traffic areas.
> 
> ...


If traffic wear is the deciding factor, you should consider commercial vinyl plank like centiva I’ve installed thousands of sf in the highest traffic areas possible with furniture being drug across it daily and no damage ( think college students. ) . It’s not for comfort but it’s indestructible. Just mop and go.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 20, 2022)

I’m cooking collard greens, cornbread, pork chops and fried sweet potatoes. It’s smells so good in the house right now…..I’ve got a little erection from anticipation or a pee hard, it’s hard to differentiate .


----------



## StareCase (Nov 20, 2022)

StareCase said:


> ... and if the weather cooperates manana ...


And of course Mommy Nature decided she was in a shitty mood today.

We have had these pretty substantial streamers off Georgian Bay since early in the AM that has nailed us. I already cleared about 1' of snow before lunch ( shout out to Cub Cadet ... ) and another 4" has fallen - and is still falling. And natch - I am not trudging through over 1' of new snow with a nicely sharpened MS250. Gonna have to wait till next Sunday methinks.

Interestingly - about 30 minutes west of us barely received anything. Gotta love lake effect snow.


----------



## StareCase (Nov 20, 2022)

Bareback said:


> ... I’m cooking collard greens, cornbread, pork chops and fried sweet potatoes. It’s smells so good in the house right now…..I’ve got a little erection from anticipation or a pee hard, it’s hard to differentiate ...


As long as you don't pee in your potatoes ...


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 20, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I've been looking down at flooring as i travel for the last 3 months, seeing what's worth getting. Flooring is something I'll spend more on.
> Most of the moderate cost laminate plank flooring for kitchens and hall areas is crap. It just can't take everyday traffic thru doors and passages.
> You see the edges wearing out faster than cheaper linoleum tiles because the usable coating is just too thin, or damaged in heavy traffic areas.
> 
> ...


What kind of flooring do you have in the rooms abutting that kitchen? Gotta worry about transitions.
Unless you’re also doing an adjoining room in hardwood/engineered, i would either do tile or the new luxury vinyl plank flooring if you can.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 20, 2022)

StareCase said:


> As long as you don't pee in your potatoes ...


I’m not doing that again.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 20, 2022)

I also made some all rotten taters ….. because I eat all the sweet potatoes fresh off the stove.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 20, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> What kind of flooring do you have in the rooms abutting that kitchen? Gotta worry about transitions.
> Unless you’re also doing an adjoining room in hardwood/engineered, i would either do tile or the new luxury vinyl plank flooring if you can.


Both abutting rooms are wood flooring, 3" hardwood strips. 
LVP in a kitchen area is what I want, easier to maintain and clean than the wood laminate.


----------



## DCcan (Nov 20, 2022)

Bareback said:


> If traffic wear is the deciding factor, you should consider commercial vinyl plank like centiva I’ve installed thousands of sf in the highest traffic areas possible with furniture being drug across it daily and no damage ( think college students. ) . It’s not for comfort but it’s indestructible. Just mop and go.


That's what I noticed too, it's the only stuff that takes a beating.
I keep looking at commercial traffic areas, seeing what holds up and that is good stuff.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 20, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Both abutting rooms are wood flooring, 3" hardwood strips.
> LVP in a kitchen area is what I want, easier to maintain and clean than the wood laminate.


Nice! Shouldn’t be too hard to find the right underlayment thickness to nail down before the thinner LVP and or to find the right transition between the two. Personally, i always try to make both floor coverings finish the same height


----------



## raratt (Nov 20, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Nice! Shouldn’t be too hard to find the right underlayment thickness to nail down before the thinner LVP and or to find the right transition between the two. Personally, i always try to make both floor coverings finish the same height


When did you say your final is?


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> When did you say your final is?


I’m waiting on the building dept.
I had submitted a change on the plans(deck) and i thought for sure they would have approved by now.
They have til the end of the month. Fuckers.
As soon as its approved which it will be, i’ll call for the final


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2022)

Bareback said:


> I’m cooking collard greens, cornbread, pork chops and fried sweet potatoes. It’s smells so good in the house right now…..I’ve got a little erection from anticipation or a pee hard, it’s hard to differentiate .


Pics of the meal PLEASE


----------



## Bareback (Nov 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Pics of the meal PLEASE


I did….. I swear I did.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2022)

Bareback said:


> I did….. I swear I did.


You absolutely did. I guess I was high. Ok I was a LOT high!


----------



## hillbill (Nov 21, 2022)

Deep Knees are done and dogs fed and out. 

Vaping some KOS C99.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Deep Knees are done and dogs fed and out.
> 
> Vaping some KOS C99.


That sounds good. I'm busy upgrading my server, sigh. But I happen to have this nice joint of Wedding Cake nearby! Who needs to be sober to roll a new server, not me! Ok maybe me. I'll let y'all know in a bit.


----------



## StareCase (Nov 21, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> ... Who needs to be sober to roll a new server, not me! ...


Not me either!! I've been tuned many times during server upgrades. Last Thursday afternoon to be precise ... three servers each received an upgrade of the main release, 2 feature packs and 2 Hot Fixes - all after a 1 1/4 cone.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 21, 2022)

Hand watering my 12/12 from seed girls. Several strains perpetual always. Fun and work on my hill today. Warming starting today and collecting fresh rainwater Wednesday and Thursday. Won’t be below freezing at night the next ten days.


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 21, 2022)

I just put 2 more plants in my flower tent. Chopping 2 down next weekend looks like.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2022)

StareCase said:


> Not me either!! I've been tuned many times during server upgrades. Last Thursday afternoon to be precise ... three servers each received an upgrade of the main release, 2 feature packs and 2 Hot Fixes - all after a 1 1/4 cone.


A couple dabs did me and I'm currently finishing the cleaning up and re-configuring.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I just put 2 more plants in my flower tent. Chopping 2 down next weekend looks like.


I'm trying to decide how many I'm going to flip. Currently I'm at 9 although I could easily do 12 and I flip today!


----------



## shnkrmn (Nov 21, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm trying to decide how many I'm going to flip. Currently I'm at 9 although I could easily do 12 and I flip today!


It's always a fun decision!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 21, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I could easily do 12


There's your answer.


----------



## raratt (Nov 21, 2022)

Looks like I am 0-2 on the security lights. First one would not shut off, second one will not turn on in test mode but will turn on at night, for 5 seconds. Doesn't matter where I set the time knob. I hate installing stuff above my head anyway but It looks like I get to replace another one.


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 21, 2022)

Changed out the destroied calipar on my dads truck and replaced the pads.. ive got to bleed out the air and im done.. the pain was doing it in their driveway in 20°f and blowing snow,, with just a flannel on and tennishoes.. im gland i had an impack driver.. made this much quicker.. my dads terrible on his truck and im always fixing something..lol..


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 21, 2022)

Totally missed my chiropractor appointment


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Totally missed my chiropractor appointment


Best thing you've done for yourself today!


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Best thing you've done for yourself today!


No I could have used the visit. I ended up going in to work. Since it's a short week I wanted to get some things done to keep everything flowing along.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Nov 21, 2022)

I spoke with a gentleman I haven’t seen in 22 years as he has been in prison. It was nice to speak with him we used to be great friends and I wish him the best In his life. It’s crazy the paths life puts us on out of all the guys I grew up with and kicked it heavily with most are dead in prison or complete meth heads it’s insane it’s heartwarming to see one of them from time to time not a complete wreck. Hope you guys have a great holiday.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Nov 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Totally missed my chiropractor appointment


Buy a inversion table. ten years ago it changed my life. I use it now only when I feel the need but for a good four years I used it daily and all my lower and middle back pain went away for good


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 21, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> Buy a inversion table. ten years ago it changed my life. I use it now only when I feel the need but for a good four years I used it daily and all my lower and middle back pain went away for good


I've had one for 10 years. They work great.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 21, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> Buy a inversion table. ten years ago it changed my life. I use it now only when I feel the need but for a good four years I used it daily and all my lower and middle back pain went away for good


Totally gives meaning to hanging around the house doing nothing.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 21, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Changed out the destroied calipar on my dads truck and replaced the pads.. ive got to bleed out the air and im done.. the pain was doing it in their driveway in 20°f and blowing snow,, with just a flannel on and tennishoes.. im gland i had an impack driver.. made this much quicker.. my dads terrible on his truck and im always fixing something..lol..


I’m one those people who are hot natured, if it’s in the low 30’s but the sun is out I’m wearing a t-shirt, if it’s cloudy then I’ll put on a flannel. But 20’s with blowing snow in a flannel is another level.


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 21, 2022)

Bareback said:


> I’m one those people who are hot natured, if it’s in the low 30’s but the sun is out I’m wearing a t-shirt, if it’s cloudy then I’ll put on a flannel. But 20’s with blowing snow in a flannel is another level.


Same here.. but yeah, with the wind chill it got a little nipply..


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 21, 2022)

I know you guys aren't used to it.....but damn that's still shirt and flannel weather. Drop it another 40°  


LOL I'm kidding. You can put a tarp over the car or truck to keep the wind down. Just don't run the motor and die of asphyxiation  Also if you have to lay on snow an old table cloth (with the plastic on one side and the fuzz on the other) works pretty damn well from a blocking out some of the cold and most of the wet. I have a big piece of neoprene material about 5'x4'x.25" that was a game changer. But I always kept a old table cloth like that somewhere stuffed away on the jeep.


----------



## lokie (Nov 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I've had one for 10 years. They work great.


Dabs?
Dɑpƨƾ





Now I have motivation to get one of these tables.


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I know you guys aren't used to it.....but damn that's still shirt and flannel weather. Drop it another 40°
> 
> 
> LOL I'm kidding. You can put a tarp over the car or truck to keep the wind down. Just don't run the motor and die of asphyxiation  Also if you have to lay on snow an old table cloth (with the plastic on one side and the fuzz on the other) works pretty damn well from a blocking out some of the cold and most of the wet. I have a big piece of neoprene material about 5'x4'x.25" that was a game changer. But I always kept a old table cloth like that somewhere stuffed away on the jeep.


 I was kneeling on a tarp to keep off the snow.. it only to about 20 minutes so it really wasnt a big deal .. im bleeding the lines tomorrow.. its suppose to be in the 40's.. theyre not bad.. i filled the new calipar with brake fluid before i put it on.. so theyre alittle soft, hardly notice really


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 21, 2022)

lokie said:


> Dabs?
> Dɑpƨƾ
> 
> 
> ...


And......that's how they find you....dead because you were too stoned to get back up. Lol nope not for me


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Changed out the destroied calipar on my dads truck and replaced the pads.. ive got to bleed out the air and im done.. the pain was doing it in their driveway in 20°f and blowing snow,, with just a flannel on and tennishoes.. im gland i had an impack driver.. made this much quicker.. my dads terrible on his truck and im always fixing something..lol..


You are a better man than I, Gunga Din.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I know you guys aren't used to it.....but damn that's still shirt and flannel weather. Drop it another 40°
> 
> 
> LOL I'm kidding. You can put a tarp over the car or truck to keep the wind down. Just don't run the motor and die of asphyxiation  Also if you have to lay on snow an old table cloth (with the plastic on one side and the fuzz on the other) works pretty damn well from a blocking out some of the cold and most of the wet. I have a big piece of neoprene material about 5'x4'x.25" that was a game changer. But I always kept a old table cloth like that somewhere stuffed away on the jeep.


When we’re muddying I keep a shower curtain behind the seat. Also I’ll table cloths at the dollar store ( after whatever holiday just passed) on clearance for real cheap…. way cheaper than ploy.


----------



## StareCase (Nov 22, 2022)

Replaced the fiberglass gaskets for the woodstove - 1/2" rope gasket for the door and 5/8" ribbon gasket for the glass. Expired gaskets would explain why we haven't had a gentle flame for the past couple of burning seasons and why the glass would turn brown real fast. 

The stuff one can find when one is bored and surfing YouTube ...


----------



## Bareback (Nov 22, 2022)

StareCase said:


> Replaced the fiberglass gaskets for the woodstove - 1/2" rope gasket for the door and 5/8" ribbon gasket for the glass. Expired gaskets would explain why we haven't had a gentle flame for the past couple of burning seasons and why the glass would turn brown real fast.
> 
> The stuff one can find when one is bored and surfing YouTube ...


I replace the one in the door every season at some point. I replaced the asbestos blanket last year.


----------



## StareCase (Nov 22, 2022)

Bareback said:


> ... I replace the one in the door every season at some point ...


We use the stove daily from early November through to late April. I agree - a yearly gasket replacement is now on my To-Do list. I have to adjust the door catch a smidgen as it's a little hard to close now with the fatter gasket.

I learned how to grow weed by trial and error - I can apply that to woodstoves too.


----------



## Bareback (Nov 22, 2022)

StareCase said:


> We use the stove daily from early November through to late April. I agree - a yearly gasket replacement is now on my To-Do list. I have to adjust the door catch a smidgen as it's a little hard to close now with the fatter gasket.
> 
> I learned how to grow weed by trial and error - I can apply that to woodstoves too.


I use mine for about that same time frame. I always try to buy them as the go on clearance and have a few extra. The glue will set up but I just get some fresh glue and I’m good to go for a couple of years. I only replace mine when it shows , if it ain’t bad then I ain’t changing it. But it will break at the most inopportune time.

Heating 2400sf with it and I love it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 23, 2022)

We burned wood for years in AK. I love the smell & the radiating heat but hate the mess that comes in with the wood.


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 23, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We burned wood for years in AK. I love the smell & the radiating heat but hate the mess that comes in with the wood.


And how many times you have to move it. Then there's all the bark and crap that has to be picked up......I'm now sweeping or Shop vac'n my basement at least every day. If you don't it starts to creep upstairs. But I love the winter lol


----------



## lokie (Nov 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> And how many times you have to move it. Then there's all the bark and crap that has to be picked up......I'm now sweeping or Shop vac'n my basement at least every day. If you don't it starts to creep upstairs. But I love the winter lol


Heating with wood keeps you warm all day.

Working to cut, haul, split and store keeps you warm just by being active.
Toasty evenings by the fire.
And cleanup, more activity to keep you warm.


----------



## StareCase (Nov 23, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> ... Then there's all the bark and crap that has to be picked up ...


Yeah ... it is messy without anyone helping to make it worse. When we are not around, our four-legged weed thief likes to grab random small pieces of bark and wood slivers from the pile beside the stove, take them to the corners of the house then turn them into mulch.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 23, 2022)

I grew up in the freezing North. We took turns shoveling chunk coal to gravity fed central furnace. Back then you were privileged to have a stoker fed cube burning system. And we had a wood bin just for “kindling”. Now I’ve had Propane for decades. Call me lazy!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 23, 2022)

hillbill said:


> I grew up in the freezing North. We took turns shoveling chunk coal to gravity fed central furnace. Back then you were privileged to have a stoker fed cube burning system. And we had a wood bin just for “kindling”. Now I’ve had Propane for decades. Call me lazy!


Nah, I'm calling you smart


----------



## raratt (Nov 23, 2022)

Staring at a fire is therapeutic.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 23, 2022)

More of an experience rather than a accomplishment..


----------



## Hiphophippo (Nov 23, 2022)

I like pretty sky pics took these outside work the other morning


----------



## hillbill (Nov 23, 2022)

That sliver of a moon with dimly illuminated remainder was awesome at first light.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Nov 23, 2022)

My backyard during a nice storm coming in and at early morning


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 23, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> My backyard during a nice storm coming in and at early morning View attachment 5230028View attachment 5230029


Ever try to ride one of those bales?


----------



## Hiphophippo (Nov 23, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Ever try to ride one of those bales?


No lol we go out and make paths around them on the dirt bikes.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 23, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> No lol we go out and make paths around them on the dirt bikes.


Looks like a nice backyard to sit in and ponder the meaning of life.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Nov 23, 2022)

Yeah I do that a lot I want to set a hammock up so I can just lay out in the breeze and sleep


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 24, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> My backyard during a nice storm coming in and at early morning View attachment 5230028View attachment 5230029


Is that trampoline anchored down? I have visions of them ending up in ... IDK ... Kansas?


----------



## DarkWeb (Nov 24, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Is that trampoline anchored down? I have visions of them ending up in ... IDK ... Kansas?


I watched one blow away once


----------



## farmerfischer (Nov 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I watched one blow away once


I had one go flying by right in front of me while driving down a back road in farm country once . There was no houses close by so who knows whos it was..lol..


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 24, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Is that trampoline anchored down? I have visions of them ending up in ... IDK ... Kansas?


----------



## StareCase (Nov 24, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> ... More of an experience rather than an accomplishment ...





raratt said:


> ... Staring at a fire is therapeutic ...


Another example of something that's more of a therapeutic experience than an actual accomplishment. Our little four-legged weed thief and mulch factory just lookin' for some lovin':




Starts out with a little separation between us but it always ends up with his gentle headbutt, that paw hug - and snoring:


----------



## Hiphophippo (Nov 24, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Is that trampoline anchored down? I have visions of them ending up in ... IDK ... Kansas?


Yeah it has three four ft screw anchors in the ground a tornado hit my house in 21 and it didn’t even budge took trees down and siding and part of my slate roof but didn’t budge the trampoline


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 24, 2022)

Beautiful fall day for a walk up the local volcano. Now we cook!


----------



## Greengrouch (Nov 25, 2022)

Mistook Kratom withdrawal for food poisoning briefly. Boy was that unpleasant.


----------



## ANC (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Greengrouch (Nov 27, 2022)

Canceled my debit and credit cards after “losing” my wallet, found my wallet.


----------



## ANC (Nov 28, 2022)

It is 18:28 and it is still 104 degrees.


----------



## ANC (Nov 28, 2022)

Also a transformer blew up around the corner so no electricity or fan


----------



## ANC (Nov 28, 2022)

Yay, power just came back. That was 3 hours that felt like 10.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Nov 28, 2022)

decorated today actually cut on Saturday though. The elf is going to show his face tomorrow and start his tour of terror on the children.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 29, 2022)

I filleted a couple of good-sized rainbow trout I pulled out of the freezer a couple of days ago and they're brining in the fridge right now

Gonna smoke 'em with hickory!


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 29, 2022)

I also replaced the heating element in my ancient Little Chief smoker


----------



## raratt (Nov 29, 2022)

Bought groceries and put them away. Son is tasked with making taco meat for dinner. I'm done.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 29, 2022)

I'm on my second pan of hickory chips

My new heating element seems to be working pretty good- it's only 41 degrees outside but I put a piece of old carpet over it to help hold the heat in

It'll probably be done about 11pm


----------



## DCcan (Nov 30, 2022)

Went to the NH lakes yesterday,weather has turned boats and tourists are gone, posters for the Feb Ice Derby are up, lol.
We used to push a bbq, ice auger and cooler mounted on skis out here to fish, or drive our trucks out if the ice was good.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 30, 2022)

I brought the finished trout in a little after midnight- it's the latest I've been up in some time. This morning I used my new vacuum sealer to package it all up and turned 65


----------



## hillbill (Dec 1, 2022)

My dad smoked Trout, Salmon, White Bass, Carp and Suckers and Bull Heads for many folks when I was growing up. He couldn’t charge without USDA inspections so he would keep 40% or so of the fish. Never forget how awesome fresh smoked fish and fresh baked bread with butter was!
We always had a couple freezers full of Lake Michigan Trout and Salmon.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 1, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I brought the finished trout in a little after midnight- it's the latest I've been up in some time. This morning I used my new vacuum sealer to package it all up and turned 65


Happy Birthday old man  

Finally someone smart enough to eat the damn trout!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 1, 2022)

hillbill said:


> My dad smoked Trout, Salmon, White Bass, Carp and Suckers and Bull Heads for many folks when I was growing up. He couldn’t charge without USDA inspections so he would keep 40% or so of the fish. Never forget how awesome fresh smoked fish and fresh baked bread with butter was!
> We always had a couple freezers full of Lake Michigan Trout and Salmon.


I'm desperate to wisecrack they must have been a bitch to roll and I almost abstained. You can't beat fresh, simple and done well. I remember the taste of fresh milk straight from the chiller right after the cow, sigh, yum, and good morning.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 1, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I brought the finished trout in a little after midnight- it's the latest I've been up in some time. This morning I used my new vacuum sealer to package it all up and turned 65


Happy birthday.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 1, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I brought the finished trout in a little after midnight- it's the latest I've been up in some time. This morning I used my new vacuum sealer to package it all up and turned 65


Have a great birthday


----------



## hillbill (Dec 1, 2022)

Carp from clean water are incredible when smoked!


----------



## hillbill (Dec 1, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I brought the finished trout in a little after midnight- it's the latest I've been up in some time. This morning I used my new vacuum sealer to package it all up and turned 65


Live well and prosper


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 1, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Carp from clean water are incredible when smoked!


must make a mess of your grinder.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 1, 2022)

I’ve had plenty of Sucker patties from the hand meat grinder!


----------



## StareCase (Dec 1, 2022)

hillbill said:


> ... Carp from clean water are incredible when smoked! ...


Around the middle of May, our lake is literally frothing from all the carp spawning.


----------



## StareCase (Dec 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> ... must make a mess of your grinder ...


Another avatar? Just wondering - do you have it set-up as a PowerPoint Slide Show?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 1, 2022)

StareCase said:


> Another avatar? Just wondering - do you have it set-up as a PowerPoint Slide Show?


No but that would be awesome if you could!


----------



## StareCase (Dec 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> ... No but that would be awesome if you could! ...


Wouldn't it? Users would love it! Programmers - not so much.

History has shown over my IT years that M$ products tends to integrate poorly with other non M$ products.


----------



## ANC (Dec 1, 2022)

I had a checkup this week .. S-LDL cholesterol went from 6.2 which is critically high to 2.2... target is 3 or less.... 
So the cholesterol meds are working.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 1, 2022)

Thanks to everyone for the kind birthday wishes

I'm gonna start drawing my Social Security now that I'm 65


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 1, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Thanks to everyone for the kind birthday wishes
> 
> I'm gonna start drawing my Social Security now that I'm 65


Happy birthday


----------



## raratt (Dec 1, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Thanks to everyone for the kind birthday wishes
> 
> I'm gonna start drawing my Social Security now that I'm 65


Happy birthday!


----------



## raratt (Dec 1, 2022)

Paid the ransom to the DMV so I can drive on the streets. $195 for a 19 year old truck.  
At least it didn't have to be smogged this year.


----------



## ANC (Dec 1, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Thanks to everyone for the kind birthday wishes
> 
> I'm gonna start drawing my Social Security now that I'm 65


FREE MONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 1, 2022)

ANC said:


> *My* FREE *MONEY that the Govt has been using for 40+ years*!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I started drawing mine last year.


----------



## Greengrouch (Dec 1, 2022)

Tripped over my own feet landed head first an inch below my temple on the wooden chair arm. Swellings gone down, but man an inch difference and that would’ve been a very embarrassing way to die.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 1, 2022)

Greengrouch said:


> Tripped over my own feet landed head first an inch below my temple on the wooden chair arm. Swellings gone down, but man an inch difference and that would’ve been a very embarrassing way to die.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 1, 2022)

curious2garden said:


>


Thangs that make you go hmmm


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 1, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I brought the finished trout in a little after midnight- it's the latest I've been up in some time. This morning I used my new vacuum sealer to package it all up and turned 65


 Happy Birthday!


----------



## ANC (Dec 2, 2022)

The government pension here isn't even $100 a month, can't imagine living off that...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 2, 2022)

ANC said:


> The government pension here isn't even $100 a month, can't imagine living off that...


Does your govt force you to contribute?
I've been paying in for over 40 years & they count on you dying before you break even so they can keep the remainder.


----------



## ANC (Dec 2, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Does your govt force you to contribute?
> I've been paying in for over 40 years & they count on you dying before you break even so they can keep the remainder.


It's a socialist country so they get money out of you at every opportunity...


----------



## DCcan (Dec 8, 2022)

Spaced out with some Slymer at the lake shore.
So foggy and drizzly from another monsoon, can't tell lake from sky or road.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 8, 2022)

98 99 100 full knee bends.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 8, 2022)

hillbill said:


> 98 99 100 full knee bends.


I've just started doing this too in the mornings, good idea!
I'm not counting yet...too embarrasing


----------



## hillbill (Dec 8, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I've just started doing this too in the mornings, good idea!
> I'm not counting yet...too embarrasing


I worked up to 100 after I stopped during a hard walk in the woods and did a quick 15. My legs felt like out of control pogo sticks the 500 yards back to my vehicle. Didn’t know how high I would go but landed at 100. That was June of 2014, every day since. Been doing resistance training for 58 years.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 8, 2022)

hillbill said:


> I worked up to 100 after I stopped during a hard walk in the woods and did a quick 15. My legs felt like out of control pogo sticks the 500 yards back to my vehicle. Didn’t know how high I would go but landed at 100. That was June of 2014, every day since. * Been doing resistance training for 58 years.*


I've been resisting for 62.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 8, 2022)

I left town for the first time in 3 years. Saw how things are now and came right back.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 8, 2022)

Made an order pick up at MegalaMart and fed the Pilot.
$2.99/gal


----------



## DCcan (Dec 8, 2022)

blunttalkzz said:


> Yo what's up weed smokers, come check out my YouTube channel BLUNTALKZZ.... where we talk all things cannabis all the time ]https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCS6OVl5EHPDnEvV7qAU0xfg


Guy doesn't even own a plant, lol....


----------



## raratt (Dec 9, 2022)

Stopped by the local Taqueria and picked up a couple super burrito's for dinner. Beer shelf is filled and a 12 pack in reserve. I'm not going anywhere tomorrow, no joke winter storm with winds up to 40 possibly and sideways rain. I think it's either clam chowder or chili tomorrow evening for dinner.


----------



## Greengrouch (Dec 9, 2022)

Finally patched up the bullet hole in my ceiling after looking at it for a year.


----------



## StareCase (Dec 9, 2022)

My server upgrades for later this evening have been approved. I just verified that all the Server Upgrade Requirements are good:



Spoiler: Server Upgrade Requirements







All ready to roll folks!!


----------



## StareCase (Dec 9, 2022)

Greengrouch said:


> ... Finally patched up the bullet hole in my ceiling after looking at it for a year ...


So ... a real bullet hole?


----------



## Greengrouch (Dec 9, 2022)

StareCase said:


> So ... a real bullet hole?


Yeah funny story, well not really but I had changed my mind and blew out my eardrum instead


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 9, 2022)

Greengrouch said:


> Finally patched up the bullet hole in my ceiling after looking at it for a year.


Where can i get a full body knitted hat? Looks warm.. lol.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> Stopped by the local Taqueria and picked up a couple super burrito's for dinner. Beer shelf is filled and a 12 pack in reserve. I'm not going anywhere tomorrow, no joke winter storm with winds up to 40 possibly and sideways rain. I think it's either clam chowder or chili tomorrow evening for dinner.


I vote clam chowder O hell yeah


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I vote clam chowder O hell yeah


Ivar's Clam Chowder rocks. So does their Salmon Chowder.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 9, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Ivar's Clam Chowder rocks. So does their Salmon Chowder.


O a good fish chowder I think I like Yellow Jack just a little bit better


----------



## Greengrouch (Dec 9, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Where can i get a full body knitted hat? Looks warm.. lol.


Idk I stole it from Facebook


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 9, 2022)

And that is just and over all of the fish chowder I don't believe that I tried that one


----------



## doublejj (Dec 9, 2022)

raratt said:


> Stopped by the local Taqueria and picked up a couple super burrito's for dinner. Beer shelf is filled and a 12 pack in reserve. I'm not going anywhere tomorrow, no joke winter storm with winds up to 40 possibly and sideways rain. I think it's either clam chowder or chili tomorrow evening for dinner.


Had my rain gutters cleaned for the first time in 3 years what a mess, maybe my basement won't flood this time. stir fry tonight and I have all the fixin's for beef stew tomorrow...


----------



## doublejj (Dec 9, 2022)

Welp, apparently the gentleman that bought my farm was heavily invested in Crypto and lost a small fortune. Unless things change drastically between now and Jan 1st, I'm the new re-owner of a farm....


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 9, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Welp, apparently the gentleman that bought my farm was heavily invested in Crypto and lost a small fortune. Unless things change drastically between now and Jan 1st, I'm the new re-owner of a farm....


I was thinking Repo Man


----------



## doublejj (Dec 9, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I was thinking Repo Man


----------



## hillbill (Dec 9, 2022)

Have done a few non-voluntary repos and it can be intense, always tense.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 9, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Have done a few non-voluntary repos and it can be intense, always tense.


Did 7 states of non-voluntary the only voluntary repos I got were at the impound yards lol


----------



## hillbill (Dec 10, 2022)

Guided a very tough Repo Guy and his wife trout fishing, both showed up in the morning with black eyes!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2022)

Grandpapy said:


> I've been resisting for 62.


'resistance' training you're, doing it wrong


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2022)

StareCase said:


> My server upgrades for later this evening have been approved. I just verified that all the Server Upgrade Requirements are good:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be hell to be high and trying to chase down an issue. It would be like the never ending upgrade, no thanks!!


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> That would be hell to be high and trying to chase down an issue. It would be like the never ending upgrade, no thanks!!


One more and you just get a whole new computer lol


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> One more and you just get a whole new computer lol


Nah, I'm not built like that. It would then be fix it or die trying.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 10, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Welp, apparently the gentleman that bought my farm was heavily invested in Crypto and lost a small fortune. Unless things change drastically between now and Jan 1st, I'm the new re-owner of a farm....


Crypto millionaires have been dropping like flies. They didn't think it would end until it did.


----------



## StareCase (Dec 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> ... That would be hell to be high and trying to chase down an issue. It would be like the never ending upgrade, no thanks!! ...


I did have a little hiccup with the start of the first Feature Pack upgrade. One of the EXE's didn't shutdown gracefully which fucked up the updating of the corresponding DLL's. Fortunately I had only done Cone #1 and there was still enough intellect to get that hiccup straightened out before restarting the FP upgrades and sparking up Cone #2. 

Once the server was back online, I gave the developers/UAT folks the OK do their application specific testing then went out and sparked up Cone #3. At 1:45 AM, all I could hear were the sounds of Canada geese and trumpeter swans getting in each other's grill blended with the occasional softened blare of the CN/CP freight trains off in the distance. 

About 45 minutes later the UAT folks gave me the thumbs up and the upgrade was declared completed successfully at 2:30 AM.


----------



## raratt (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2022)

StareCase said:


> I did have a little hiccup with the start of the first Feature Pack upgrade. One of the EXE's didn't shutdown gracefully which fucked up the updating of the corresponding DLL's. Fortunately I had only done Cone #1 and there was still enough intellect to get that hiccup straightened out before restarting the FP upgrades and sparking up Cone #2.
> 
> Once the server was back online, I gave the developers/UAT folks the OK do their application specific testing then went out and sparked up Cone #3. At 1:45 AM, all I could hear were the sounds of Canada geese and trumpeter swans getting in each other's grill blended with the occasional softened blare of the CN/CP freight trains off in the distance.
> 
> About 45 minutes later the UAT folks gave me the thumbs up and the upgrade was declared completed successfully at 2:30 AM.


OMG Windows Server dude! You need better drugs  have you considered dabs


----------



## StareCase (Dec 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> ... OMG Windows Server dude! ...


I was upgrading the Domino Enterprise Server that runs under Windows Server 2016. I have done so many of these Domino server upgrades that I can practically do them in my sleep. 

But I am with you on that - I would not want to tackle a Windows Server Upgrade fully lit either. We have a dedicated Windows team that handles all the OS related stuff.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2022)

StareCase said:


> I was upgrading the Domino Enterprise Server that runs under Windows Server 2016. I have done so many of these Domino server upgrades that I can practically do them in my sleep.
> 
> But I am with you on that - I would not want to tackle a Windows Server Upgrade fully lit either. We have a dedicated Windows team that handles all the OS related stuff.


So did we. They were an odd group.


----------



## StareCase (Dec 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> ... They were an odd group ...


OMG ... that character reminds me of the dude that handled WSUS at my previous employer! "Zo ... deed yurr CEESCO sooftvare download OK deez morrnink?"


----------



## raratt (Dec 10, 2022)

StareCase said:


> OMG ... that character reminds me of the dude that handled WSUS at my previous employer! "Zo ... deed yurr CEESCO sooftvare download OK deez morrnink?"


I had a dentist I called Boris for a short time. He didn't have Natasha as a hygienist though.
Edit: He kinda looked like him also.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 10, 2022)

StareCase said:


> I was upgrading the Domino Enterprise Server that runs under Windows Server 2016. I have done so many of these Domino server upgrades that I can practically do them in my sleep.
> 
> But I am with you on that - I would not want to tackle a Windows Server Upgrade fully lit either. We have a dedicated Windows team that handles all the OS related stuff.


I've done server upgrades totally baked and sometimes half drunk. 

I just realized I'm getting behind with things. Last upgrade I did was the 2016 version. Your post got me motivated. I'm downloading the Windows Server 2022 evaluation ISO right now so I can get up to date. I'll run it in a VM. Downloading SQL Server 2022 and Exchange Server 2019 evaluation copies as well. It will give me something to play with. I haven't setup a network for awhile. Gotta clean off the cobwebs.

I remember the old days. First upgrade I did was 3.51 - 4.0. You had to boot from floppies back then to install or upgrade. I still have copies of the media. I just can't throw it away. I'm too nostalgic.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> I had a dentist I called Boris for a short time. He didn't have Natasha as a hygienist though.
> Edit: He kinda looked like him also.


Here's my dentist.


----------



## StareCase (Dec 10, 2022)

xtsho said:


> ... I've done server upgrades totally baked and sometimes half drunk.  ...


Sometimes being lit and/or baked and/or hammered was the only way to get through an upgrade. 


xtsho said:


> ... I remember the old days. First upgrade I did was 3.51 - 4.0. You had to boot from floppies back then to install or upgrade. I still have copies of the media. I just can't throw it away. I'm too nostalgic ...


Oh wow ... that was a while ago. It's fun to look at that "old IT stuff" ... ain't it?

And - have you also made the one-time mistake of creating install kits on what turned out to be a "suspect" floppy - only to have that come back to bite you when the floppy drive couldn't read the bad VTOC?


----------



## xtsho (Dec 10, 2022)

StareCase said:


> Sometimes being lit and/or baked and/or hammered was the only way to get through an upgrade.
> 
> Oh wow ... that was a while ago. It's fun to look at that "old IT stuff" ... ain't it?
> 
> And - have you also made the one-time mistake of creating install kits on what turned out to be a "suspect" floppy - only to have that come back to bite you when the floppy drive couldn't read the bad VTOC?


I never worked on anything that required creating install kits like that. Sound like older mainframe stuff. I"ve always been a Microsoft guy. Got my MCSE back in 1999. I paired that with a Cisco CCNA and worked in IT ever since. I've thought about updating my certifications. Cisco still has the CCNA but microsoft has completely revamped their certifications. I'm looking at either a Data Engineer or Developer path. Or no path at all. I don't know why I would even need it other than just something to do.


----------



## raratt (Dec 10, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Here's my dentist.
> 
> View attachment 5236257


A piece of dental floss with a loop on the end works. A quick yank and the pain goes away.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 10, 2022)

raratt said:


> A piece of dental floss with a loop on the end works. A quick yank and the pain goes away.


I remember tearing baby teeth out when I was a kid. It hurt like hell but once they got loose I couldn't stop.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 10, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I remember tearing baby teeth out when I was a kid. It hurt like hell but once they got loose I couldn't stop.


My smart ass self wants to tell you that you might want to see professional help


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 10, 2022)

Smiles are great!! Teeth or not. Smiling is where it is at.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 10, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> My smart ass self wants to tell you that you might want to see professional help


The worst part about it was that we didn't have a tooth fairy in the house when I grew up. We were Jehovah's Witnesses at the time. I knew Santa didn't exist but they never bothered telling us the tooth fairy didn't exist. I remember kids talking about the money the tooth fairy left under their pillow but when I put a tooth under my pillow it was still there in the morning and no money. It sucked.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 10, 2022)

I went through my fairly well-appointed but somewhat disordered garage and found suitably-sized boxes for some rare model kits I'm going to sell on eBay


----------



## Bareback (Dec 11, 2022)

Mulched leaves yesterday , vacuuming and the trailering away the clippings, 40 trailer loads . I easily have a 100 more to do ( I mean ignore ) but I just ran out of gas , I mean there’s still plenty of leaves in the trees so way kill my self and not be able to get it all done anyway. But it gives the grandkids a place to play over the holidays so for now it’s just going to have to be good enough.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 11, 2022)

Bareback said:


> Mulched leaves yesterday , vacuuming and the trailering away the clippings, 40 trailer loads . I easily have a 100 more to do ( I mean ignore ) but I just ran out of gas , I mean there’s still plenty of leaves in the trees so way kill my self and not be able to get it all done anyway. But it gives the grandkids a place to play over the holidays so for now it’s just going to have to be good enough.


I wish I had more leaves. I use them to cover my raised garden beds but I need more. It's too late this year but next year I might ask some of the neighbors If I can have theirs. They put them in the bins to be picked up. They'll probably make me rake them up though. I just want to drag the bin over and dump them out after they do the work.


----------



## lokie (Dec 11, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I wish I had more leaves. I use them to cover my raised garden beds but I need more. It's too late this year but next year I might ask some of the neighbors If I can have theirs. They put them in the bins to be picked up. They'll probably make me rake them up though. I just want to drag the bin over and dump them out after they do the work.


I do not rake leaves. They fall, the wind blows them away.
What the wind does not blow away becomes mulch.






^ from the web.


----------



## raratt (Dec 11, 2022)

My front yard faces north so all I have to do is wait for a north wind and I end up with leaves in my yard. I don't even have a tree out there.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 11, 2022)

We have leaf districts in some parts of the city where the city uses heavy equipment to remove all the leaves. They do it in many cities. They have a schedule and you have to move your car from the street or they'll tow it.


----------



## Greengrouch (Dec 11, 2022)

Finally split my photos from my autos and put em on 12/12, now I just need to get another fan and don’t know if I should get another tower fan to hang sideways or one of those clip on oscillating fans from ac infinity


----------



## lokie (Dec 11, 2022)

xtsho said:


> We have leaf districts in some parts of the city where the city uses heavy equipment to remove all the leaves. They do it in many cities. They have a schedule and you have to move your car from the street or they'll tow it.


"leaf districts"

Are there penalties for not participating in leaf removal? Are there fines for not raking?


----------



## Greengrouch (Dec 11, 2022)

xtsho said:


> We have leaf districts in some parts of the city where the city uses heavy equipment to remove all the leaves. They do it in many cities. They have a schedule and you have to move your car from the street or they'll tow it.


My town does 3 free leaf pick ups in the fall, more than that’s a $50 fee like when you have trash to pick up that doesn’t fit in the can. For one of the most impoverished towns in the state our city sure is out to squeeze as much as it can from its people.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 11, 2022)

Can’t imagine wanting more leaves


----------



## xtsho (Dec 11, 2022)

lokie said:


> "leaf districts"
> 
> Are there penalties for not participating in leaf removal? Are there fines for not raking?


There's no penalty. You can leave the leaves in your yard if you want or you can rake them into the street for them to pickup. The only penalty is the towing fee if you don't move your car from the street on leaf day. I'm not in a leaf district. We have trees but not like they do in some areas that have lots of Maples, Elms, and other deciduous trees that drop leaves. I have lots of pine needles though that clog the gutters.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 11, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Can’t imagine wanting more leaves


They're great for the garden beds. All that organic material breaking down over the winter. I can't believe I wasted them for years.


----------



## raratt (Dec 11, 2022)

xtsho said:


> We have leaf districts in some parts of the city where the city uses heavy equipment to remove all the leaves. They do it in many cities. They have a schedule and you have to move your car from the street or they'll tow it.


The "Claw" is what it is called in Sac.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 11, 2022)

xtsho said:


> There's no penalty. You can leave the leaves in your yard if you want or you can rake them into the street for them to pickup. The only penalty is the towing fee if you don't move your car from the street on leaf day. I'm not in a leaf district. We have trees but not like they do in some areas that have lots of Maples, Elms, and other deciduous trees that drop leaves. I have lots of pine needles though that clog the gutters.


You should install those leaf blockers or whatever for the gutters. We have them on ours. I couldn't imagine trying to clean ours out. It's 3 stories and probably a 60-70 ft drop from the roof to the ground in the back.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 11, 2022)

Made a big batch of Vegetable Soup


----------



## xtsho (Dec 11, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You should install those leaf blockers or whatever for the gutters. We have them on ours. I couldn't imagine trying to clean ours out. It's 3 stories and probably a 60-70 ft drop from the roof to the ground in the back.


Those things don't work with pine needles despite the claims made by companies selling them. I don't have 3 stories so I just do it by hand. It's just the gutter along the back of the house. I have some tall fir trees in the back. A little work to clean the gutters is worth it to have the trees. I know people that have cut down trees because of needles or leaves. I don't understand it and I felt sad for the trees. I would plant more trees but they would block the sun from the garden.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Those things don't work with pine needles despite the claims made by companies selling them. I don't have 3 stories so I just do it by hand. It's just the gutter along the back of the house. I have some tall fir trees in the back. A little work to clean the gutters is worth it to have the trees. I know people that have cut down trees because of needles or leaves. I don't understand it and I felt sad for the trees. I would plant more trees but they would block the sun from the garden.


We have some really tall white pine I'd like to take down.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 11, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Those things don't work with pine needles despite the claims made by companies selling them. I don't have 3 stories so I just do it by hand. It's just the gutter along the back of the house. I have some tall fir trees in the back. A little work to clean the gutters is worth it to have the trees. I know people that have cut down trees because of needles or leaves. I don't understand it and I felt sad for the trees. I would plant more trees but they would block the sun from the garden.


They work decent for us here and I'm surrounded by Pine and Evergreen trees.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 11, 2022)

My acre is 95% shade in the Summer and it’s on a NW slope so no sun now. Fully wooded as is 90% nearby. Homes scattered.


----------



## lokie (Dec 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> We have some really tall white pine I'd like to take down.


While there are many reasons to take down a tree, I'm still saddened when it is a healthy tree.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2022)

lokie said:


> While there are many reasons to take down a tree, I'm still saddened when it is a healthy tree.
> View attachment 5236566


Would suck if they fell on the house. Another one blocks lots of winter sun.....it would be nice to have that light and warmth. It's very dangerous too, that one is gnarly and sheds big branches like clothes at the entrance to a nudist resort


----------



## hillbill (Dec 11, 2022)

Neighbor got a huge Oak through the bedroom last Spring. Within inches of sleeping neighbor.


----------



## raratt (Dec 11, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Made a big batch of Vegetable Soup


I'm making clam chowder, even remembered to grab some oyster crackers.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> I'm making clam chowder, even remembered to grab some oyster crackers.


New England clam chowder right? Not that other clam soup crap....


----------



## xtsho (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 11, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> New England clam chowder right? Not that other clam soup crap....


I'm not a fan of Manhattan.


----------



## raratt (Dec 11, 2022)

xtsho said:


> View attachment 5236579


That would be heating up, not making...


----------



## xtsho (Dec 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> That would be heating up, not making...


To some people the process of heating up a can of soup is more complicated than some of us making it from scratch.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2022)

xtsho said:


> To some people the process of heating up a can of soup is more complicated than some of us making it from scratch.


Yeah well....milk or water....it's a good start


----------



## raratt (Dec 11, 2022)

I will admit I'm using canned baby clams... no fish stores around here.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> I will admit I'm using canned baby clams... no fish stores around here.


I don't judge. Take it in the can........If you had clam stores around, I'd bet the can is fresher lol


----------



## raratt (Dec 11, 2022)

Potato, onion, celery, salt, pepper in water. I'll add milk later with the clams and thicken with a bacon roux.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Can’t imagine wanting more leaves


Mine like to accumulate in my pool, sigh........


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Neighbor got a huge Oak through the bedroom last Spring. Within inches of sleeping neighbor.


My ex husband got a huge tree through his master bedroom. I was rooting for the tree.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 11, 2022)

I’m going write y’all a poem. I call it “ ode to a leaf .

Blow away mother fucker blow away.
The end. 

After all that work yesterday, a storm rolled in today and leaves are everywhere and wet so the blower is very ineffective.


----------



## Greengrouch (Dec 11, 2022)

Greengrouch said:


> My town does 3 free leaf pick ups in the fall, more than that’s a $50 fee like when you have trash to pick up that doesn’t fit in the can. For one of the most impoverished towns in the state our city sure is out to squeeze as much as it can from its people.


They also charge an extra $50 a month to the water bill during the summer as a watering fee which is a fucking pain in the ass to get lifted, I’ve never once in my life even considered watering a lawn but since my shit ain’t brown I must be watering it, like it doesn’t fucking rain all the goddamn time here.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 12, 2022)

Bareback said:


> I’m going write y’all a poem. I call it “ ode to a leaf .
> 
> Blow away mother fucker blow away.
> The end.
> ...


I hate that


----------



## raratt (Dec 12, 2022)

The battery in my car was nice enough to kick over the car one last time at the store yesterday. Road trip today to pick up a new one after pulling the paper weight out. Have to put something in the trunk to make sure it doesn't latch (battery lives there) or I'll have to jump it to operate the unlock solenoid. Hopefully it has enough left to unlock it today. Come to think of it I should have kept the jumper cables in the car, not in the trunk. 
Mornin.


----------



## raratt (Dec 12, 2022)

Battery is from 10/16, that is really good life for a battery around here. Need to get the struts for the trunk lid also, fun getting the battery out when the lid is trying to blind side you.


----------



## raratt (Dec 12, 2022)

Battery replaced. Had a big roast beef sandwich for lunch. The couch is calling my name I think.


----------



## Greengrouch (Dec 12, 2022)

Finally came out as bisexual to my family, they were much less surprised than I expected


----------



## big bud man 413 (Dec 12, 2022)

Replaced transmission in my car not fun lol!


----------



## hillbill (Dec 13, 2022)

Knee bends done and dogs out, wife fed em. Vaping (Bad Dawg Freebie) LVTK x Sunshine4 in a OG Arizer Air.
Need to choose some beans to germ as I have several plants very close to chop and I will need to replace them.

Just made a new pot of Black Silk.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 13, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Knee bends done and dogs out, wife fed em. Vaping (Bad Dawg Freebie) LVTK x Sunshine4 in a OG Arizer Air.
> Need to choose some beans to germ as I have several plants very close to chop and I will need to replace them.
> 
> Just made a new pot of Black Silk.


I'm with you. I'm considering what to pop. Mine are 2 weeks into flower so I better get popping. What are you thinking about?

Oh and my HUGE accomplishment was ordering the granddaughter's Christmas present (she'll be 3 next month)


It's supposed to arrive Wednesday. I can't WAIT to hear my son's reaction. He's going to hit the ceiling ahhh the joy of grand parenting giving the gifts that give to both parents and child.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 13, 2022)

Maybe one of my personal chucks, or C99 or maybe or ……………..check back a little later since I have achieved indecisiveness with the Airizer.


----------



## bedolaga001k (Dec 13, 2022)

Today is the beginning of the renovations in my basement. Decided to turn the non-residential space into a small room to relax in with friends. Today I spent half a day in the basement trying to clean up all the junk that has accumulated there over the years. But that's about all I could do today.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 13, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Maybe one of my personal chucks, or *C99* or maybe or ……………..check back a little later since I have achieved indecisiveness with the Airizer.


A friend got some Bros. Grimm C99 regs on the way (I hope to be on her Christmas list), which immediately brought me back to @Grandpapy 's Space Queen so I ordered some of those seeds from Bros. Grimm, hauled out my last cart of it and am happily vaping the day away. Every bit as good as I remember, thanks, gp


----------



## raratt (Dec 13, 2022)

Caught two mice last night on the patio plus a rat a couple days ago. The mice were emptying the rat trap bait cups so I had to change traps. 
Going to get a turkey and fixins for Xmas today, wasn't happy with the taste of the thanksgiving one.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 13, 2022)

raratt said:


> Caught two mice last night on the patio plus a rat a couple days ago. The mice were emptying the rat trap bait cups so I had to change traps.
> Going to get a turkey and fixins for Xmas today, wasn't happy with the taste of the thanksgiving one.


What are you planning to change this time?


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 13, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> What are you planning to change this time?


Pumpkin pie......


----------



## DCcan (Dec 13, 2022)

Got to do some work next few days in a diecast aluminum foundry, just wonderful. 
Reclamation furnace recasts aluminum ingots from the slag, and the casting furnces .
They had 55 gal drum of molten aluminum sitting somewhere today, gotta stay on my toes at this place.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Pumpkin pie......


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 13, 2022)

curious2garden said:


>


I still wouldn't eat it....I hate pumpkin lol


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I still wouldn't eat it....I hate pumpkin lol


I admit it sounds bad, but not egg in your tomato bisque soup bad.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 13, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I admit it sounds bad, but not egg in your tomato bisque soup bad.


Sorry for your loss.........




















Of taste


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Dec 13, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I still wouldn't eat it....I hate pumpkin lol


Pumpkin soup?


----------



## hillbill (Dec 13, 2022)

Pumpkins are for carving, that old charred pumpkin smell, awesome.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Dec 13, 2022)

Pumpkin and squash same family. Carving pumpme's vs eaters, big dif. Pumpkin squash soup nutmeg do a dollap with daisy on that. Reminds me I didn't visit my veggie stand milf this year... Dont recall the variety but a red winter squash that has better flavor. So will you cut me a deal on 6? Sure did. Petite good looking lady then you notice her hands. Rougher and tougher than a blacksmith. Yeah i think shes worked in the garden a few times


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Dec 13, 2022)

Gave me a kholrabi apple red onion salad recipe i made once, cant recall the dressing. Good combo of crunch


----------



## DCcan (Dec 15, 2022)

Escaped from the foundry job yesterday, got to the ocean. 
Watched the waves and tide, had a puff at the breakwater.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I still wouldn't eat it....I hate pumpkin lol


But the pumpkins are so tasty. Cinderella is waiting for her turn at the big ball.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 15, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> But the pumpkins are so tasty. Cinderella is waiting for her turn at the big ball.


Nice crocs.....


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Nice crocs.....


I got a brand new pair i gotta grab out of the mailbox 


will be the first black ones i got. I usually do the grey or the blue


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 15, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I got a brand new pair i gotta grab out of the mailbox
> 
> View attachment 5237948
> will be the first black ones i got. I usually do the grey or the blue


Chalk! Look what my kid did the other day


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 15, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Chalk! Look what my kid did the other day  View attachment 5237951


My grandkid will not be allowed to play with chalk in my house thats for sure


----------



## bedolaga001k (Dec 15, 2022)

I decided to make repairs in my basement. Took out all the trash, cleared out all the unnecessary stuff. Called a team of builders, which I found on the Internet on the first website. It turned out the company is not reliable and does not have a serious approach to business. Today I was busy all day looking for a new team to turn my basement into a recreation room. My friend advised me to use the services of the same company that did him repairs in the basement because here are real professionals, so wait for the new basement photo in a few months. I hope everything will turn out.


----------



## raratt (Dec 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> What are you planning to change this time?


With the turkey?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 15, 2022)

raratt said:


> With the turkey?





raratt said:


> .......snip.....
> Going to get a turkey and fixins for Xmas today, wasn't happy with the taste of the thanksgiving one.


If that's what you meant, then yup the turkey


----------



## raratt (Dec 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> If that's what you meant, then yup the turkey


I think it was the brand or the way it was handled on the Thanksgiving one. Plan on doing the same prep except I'm using French bread to make the stuffing.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 15, 2022)

raratt said:


> I think it was the brand or the way it was handled on the Thanksgiving one. Plan on doing the same prep except I'm using French bread to make the stuffing.


Ahh!! I see, I'll be curious to hear what you think of the other one. I use plain old Home Pride wheat and white, cube it and leave it out awhile.



My mom used Roman Meal in her oyster stuffing. I've been considering making her oyster stuffing but maybe not for this Xmas  I'll be curious to hear what you think and if a certain brand tastes better than another. Do you remember the last brand?


----------



## raratt (Dec 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Ahh!! I see, I'll be curious to hear what you think of the other one. I use plain old Home Pride wheat and white, cube it and leave it out awhile.
> 
> View attachment 5237984
> 
> My mom used Roman Meal in her oyster stuffing. I've been considering making her oyster stuffing but maybe not for this Xmas  I'll be curious to hear what you think and if a certain brand tastes better than another. Do you remember the last brand?


I've had turkey from this brand before and it was good, at $.48 a pound at the commissary I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 15, 2022)

raratt said:


> I've had turkey from this brand before and it was good, at $.48 a pound at the commissary I couldn't pass it up.


I was looking for some on sale turkey breast at the comm but not a damn thing. I need to go and restock. I'm thinking a nice turkey breast. The T'giving one was tasty. But I have now listened to the hub and made his Mrs. Cubbison's dressing crap, let's just say I'm back to my fresh dressing if I feel like dressing. He even commented on how he didn't remember it tasting THAT bad!! I was horrified LOL Who wants marginally bad at a holiday? Oh well first world trials and tribulations

Edited to make it english, oops


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 15, 2022)

Doubled up my work day so the wife and I can have a long weekend.


----------



## raratt (Dec 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I was looking for some on sale turkey breast at the comm but not a damn thing. I need to go and restock. I'm thinking a nice turkey breast. The T'giving one was taste. But I have now listened to the hub and make his Mrs. Cubbison's dressing crap. Let's just say I'm back to my fresh dressing if I feel like dressing. He even commented on how he didn't remember it tasting THAT bad!! I was horrified LOL Who wants marginally bad at a holiday? Oh well first world trials and tribulations


My son in law only eats stovetop stuffing.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 15, 2022)

Retired 
Weekends are when I don’t go shopping or fishing


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 15, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Retired
> Weekends are when I don’t go shopping or fishing


I try to virtuously self-congratulate myself on being so considerate by staying out of the young one's way when they have so little time off. The real truth is the crowds drive me nutty. First one takes longer to say too. In light of Thursday and cold it's another dab for me


----------



## hillbill (Dec 15, 2022)

Tourists clog stuff up in the warmer months but lately everything but Mid December until end of January


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 15, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I got a brand new pair i gotta grab out of the mailbox
> 
> View attachment 5237948
> will be the first black ones i got. I usually do the grey or the blue


How big is your mail box? Lol


----------



## raratt (Dec 15, 2022)

Sent two mice from the patio to meet their maker.
Ordered some take and bake pizza for dinner, son is going to pick them up.
Replaced the struts on my car's trunk. It is nice to have the trunk stay all the way open again!


----------



## StareCase (Dec 15, 2022)

Decorated the tree ... now I get to look at the twinkling lights when I am out later tonight for my cones. And speaking of which, I went to pack my cones for later - only to find I was nearly out of cones!! So I have also restocked them. And as long as I was at the cannabis shop, I figured it was time for my grinder, pictured below, to retire from service: 



I won this grinder and a small rosin press as a door prize. That is the nice thing about attending parties with fellow tokers. The little grinder served it's purpose over these last few years but every time I ground stuff, the flower wouldn't drop through the holes. The holes were just a little too small. Became a bit of a pain to have to dig out the ground bud each time.

Merry Christmas to me:



Double the size of the little grey one. I just ground up two pretty large flowers - about 3" each - without any hassle. And it twirls so much smoother too. Everything fell through the holes on this puppy. 

This is the start of another great friendship!


----------



## neosapien (Dec 16, 2022)

I'm 38 and just googled what temp to set a stove for grilled cheese. So obviously I've accomplished a lot today and in life in general.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2022)

neosapien said:


> I'm 38 and just googled what temp to set a stove for grilled cheese. So obviously I've accomplished a lot today and in life in general.


Ever put mayo on the bread instead of butter? Pretty good


----------



## neosapien (Dec 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Ever put mayo on the bread instead of butter? Pretty good


You are a fucking psycho. 







Or I just don't like mayo. Or ketchup. Or ranch. Come to think of it, perhaps I'm psycho.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 16, 2022)

neosapien said:


> You are a fucking psycho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I know why you don't post in the foodie thread


----------



## neosapien (Dec 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Now I know why you don't post in the foodie thread


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 16, 2022)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 5238677


Or when youre hung over,, its three day old warm ham(hotdog) water..


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## doughper (Dec 16, 2022)

hillbill said:


> LVTK x Sunshine4 in a OG Arizer Air.


Uh, now the OG Arizer, is that the first Arizer? I have one, but only 
tried it once. I wonder if you could tell me more about that thing, please?
How's it work for you? How long you had it? Which kinds of materials can
you burn in it? I tried ground up flower tops. Will it do extracts? Which kinds
of extracts? Ii wouldn't think it'd do dabs, right? I think it says it does oils, right?
I had mine for like 6 years or so. It's back in the box, because i didn't want to clean it, and other reasons.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 16, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Ever put mayo on the bread instead of butter? Pretty good


No but mustard, horseradish and onion sandwiches are delicious.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 16, 2022)

xtsho said:


> No but mustard, horseradish and onion sandwiches are delicious.


Especially with Rib Eye's as the bread.


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Dec 17, 2022)

Severely Back-Sore & eterrnally thankful for the help of my partner's cousin on the next step on our house-build:



Not far-off from getting the Bank off our backs


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 17, 2022)

Quick 40 miles on the trainer with the wife followed up by lunch. Good to feel well enough for some decent exercise again.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 17, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> View attachment 5238682


Nice wiener.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 17, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Nice wiener.


Thanks,, i pride myself in having a nice wiener..


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 17, 2022)

I just watched Reefer Madness (again)

No words but damn


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 18, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Thanks,, i pride myself in having a nice wiener..


Old school, reminds me of hotdog day in grade school. Always wondered if the school cook was just to hungover to actually make us a decent lunch?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 18, 2022)

Performed a little training with my ladies tonight.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 18, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Performed a little training with my ladies tonight.


Amazing how resilient plants can be!


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Dec 19, 2022)

I offered some more caps of my home-grown stuff to my sister today, to be delivered to her by our Dad for Xmas. Her response:

"Sorry, I can't remember the actual strains you gave me, I just know that I don't take Endone at night anymore! Haven't for over 11 months now, woo hoo!

All blessed by my GP too! The Government supply which I could legally get is $600 per fortnight. Out of my bill range, so my GP is very happy I have an economic alternative."

I'll send her a shitload of caps.......


----------



## hillbill (Dec 19, 2022)

Knee bends done
Dogs have shit
Vapor Genie Aluminum 
KOS C99
Fat Bottom Girl 
Folgers Black Silk

Good morning farmers


----------



## hillbill (Dec 19, 2022)

doughper said:


> Uh, now the OG Arizer, is that the first Arizer? I have one, but only
> tried it once. I wonder if you could tell me more about that thing, please?
> How's it work for you? How long you had it? Which kinds of materials can
> you burn in it? I tried ground up flower tops. Will it do extracts? Which kinds
> ...


I use flowers only
My biggest change is I make a small square platform from SS screen by cutting 4 slots parallel/perpendicular to the wire strands and bend the sides to fit in stems. Dramatically raises air flow and decreases resistance. Ben doin* this for years.


----------



## Greengrouch (Dec 19, 2022)

Stepped on an inch long shard of glass because I left a cup on edge of the dryer, trailed blood all over the carpet looking for the ducktape to close it after pulling it out, then trailed blood to the bathroom.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 19, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Knee bends done
> Dogs have shit
> Vapor Genie Aluminum
> KOS C99
> ...


Got up very late, rotated the dogs out and gave them their meds. Then sat my ass down in a chair to sip some hot coffee. I'm not motivated this morning. So I may have another cup while I consider my day LOL


----------



## Greengrouch (Dec 19, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I got a brand new pair i gotta grab out of the mailbox
> 
> View attachment 5237948
> will be the first black ones i got. I usually do the grey or the blue


Crocs and croc like shoes are great, pretty much all I wear from mid spring-fall, Mocs though because I get a %15 veteran’s discount at merrell


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 19, 2022)

Greengrouch said:


> Stepped on an inch long shard of glass because I left a cup on edge of the dryer, trailed blood all over the carpet looking for the ducktape to close it after pulling it out, then trailed blood to the bathroom.


H2O2 and blot it up. Do it before you get heme staining.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 19, 2022)

Hiking boots for 35 years due to so many severe sprains. Had Rockport, Keen and others. Walking on Timberland Mt Maddsens for over a year and won’t be looking anywhere else for a while. Just love em.


----------



## Greengrouch (Dec 19, 2022)

Timbs are nice, and have a 10% veterans discount when buying direct.


----------



## Greengrouch (Dec 19, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> H2O2 and blot it up. Do it before you get heme staining.


I’m actually replacing my carpet next month so I’m not to worried about it, already got permission from the landlord. It’ll be nice to have vinyl and never vacuum again. Well except for a couple area rugs. It’s funny the things that excite you at 40.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 19, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Hiking boots for 35 years due to so many severe sprains. Had Rockport, Keen and others. Walking on Timberland Mt Maddsens for over a year and won’t be looking anywhere else for a while. Just love em.


Try Asolo next pair. I'm sure you'll like them


----------



## DCcan (Dec 19, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Hiking boots for 35 years due to so many severe sprains. Had Rockport, Keen and others. Walking on Timberland Mt Maddsens for over a year and won’t be looking anywhere else for a while. Just love em.





DarkWeb said:


> Try Asolo next pair. I'm sure you'll like them


Those Timberlands look nice, heavy sole and light uppers with good support.
Asolo has similar style construction with the one piece leather lowers. They run a bit narrower generally, but great designs and soles, good pricing.

These Keen Flex series are awesome, most comfotable boots I ever had.
I got wide feet, limited selection. I beat the crap out of shoes, love the double-rubber reinforced toe and raised protection on the sides.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 19, 2022)

Foundry again, and now I have to go back for some repairs. 
I don't trust the robot arms pouring molten aluminum either, they look shifty.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 19, 2022)

DCcan said:


> Those Timberlands look nice, heavy sole and light uppers with good support.
> Asolo has similar style construction with the one piece leather lowers. They run a bit narrower generally, but great designs and soles, good pricing.
> 
> These Keen Flex series are awesome, most comfotable boots I ever had.
> I got wide feet, limited selection. I beat the crap out of shoes, love the double-rubber reinforced toe and raised protection on the sides.


My foot is a bit narrower.....I know what you mean. My boy has wide feet....so did I when I was young. It's hard to find footwear for him.


----------



## doughper (Dec 19, 2022)

hillbill said:


> I use flowers only
> My biggest change is I make a small square platform from SS screen by cutting 4 slots parallel/perpendicular to the wire strands and bend the sides to fit in stems. Dramatically raises air flow and decreases resistance. Ben doin* this for years.


Thank you for explaining. 

That description's a bit hard to grasp, but if I ever try it again, i'll ask you more about it. But
what you're saying is you augment the existing screen with some SS screen that you modify, right?
Does it require a lot of extensive cleaning? And is it hard to clean? I kind of thought cleaning it
was pretty detailed. But then I've only cleaned it once. 

It's been five years or more since I tried mine once, then put it away. I'm not really sure if I'll try it again or not.
What a waste, huh?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 19, 2022)

I got my Casio SK1 keyboard out of the attic and played around with it a bit- I figured out how to play the intro to Strawberry Fields, and Pretty Ballerina as well as Summer is a Comin' In which is interesting in that it's played using all white keys


----------



## hillbill (Dec 20, 2022)

doughper said:


> Thank you for explaining.
> 
> That description's a bit hard to grasp, but if I ever try it again, i'll ask you more about it. But
> what you're saying is you augment the existing screen with some SS screen that you modify, right?
> ...


Everything is easy to clean. The screens I use for platforms are 5/8” stainless cutting about 1/8” slots spaced at 90*. It totally changes the vaping experience with Arizers. Sorry I didn’t mention size of screen for the little table.
The only part that usually needs cleaning at all is the stem. And I just swab it while warm with Qtip.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 20, 2022)

*I have a special practice.* *I handle one client.* *Now you have my number, I'll wait for your call.* *By the way, I admire your pictures very much.*


----------



## raratt (Dec 20, 2022)

Ordered a new toaster. Ours has reached it's planned obsolescence date. Need to get a new fan for my veg closet also, same problem.


----------



## raratt (Dec 20, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> *I have a special practice.* *I handle one client.* *Now you have my number, I'll wait for your call.* *By the way, I admire your pictures very much.*


Russian bride?


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> Russian bride?


Jack Woltz


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 20, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Jack Woltz


Did you feel the earthquake?


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you feel the earthquake?


Nah, I'm too old and jaded; that's a young man's game


----------



## Offmymeds (Dec 20, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> My foot is a bit narrower.....I know what you mean. My boy has wide feet....so did I when I was young. It's hard to find footwear for him.


You might like these. Only $2.48 over at TEMU to get that Stepping on shit Feeling!


----------



## raratt (Dec 20, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you feel the earthquake?


He's too far away, I might have been able to if I wasn't sleeping like a rock.


----------



## raratt (Dec 20, 2022)

6.4 earthquake shakes Northern California: At least 2 hurt, 70K lose power, damage reported


A strong earthquake shook parts of Northern California early Tuesday, jolting residents awake, cutting off power to thousands, and causing some damage to buildings and roads, officials said. Two injuries were reported.




www.kcra.com


----------



## raratt (Dec 20, 2022)

The state is very long. Earthquake was at about the latitude of Concord NH.


----------



## Greengrouch (Dec 20, 2022)

Scolded my cats for getting into my bread while I was sleeping, ffs guys just wake me up so I can fill the bowls. Now I gotta go get hotdog buns


----------



## Greengrouch (Dec 20, 2022)

And by scolded I mean I explained to them as if they had a complete grasp of the English language


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 20, 2022)

Greengrouch said:


> And by scolded I mean I explained to them as if they had a complete grasp of the English language


 i would think its nuts if you tryed meowing at them.. lol.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 20, 2022)

Greengrouch said:


> And by scolded I mean I explained to them as if they had a complete grasp of the English language


I had a re-education tool...Couldn't hide under the bed and smirk at me anymore.
Squirt gun, then all you have to do forever on is just make the squirting sound and aim an imaginary squirt gun at them.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 20, 2022)

DCcan said:


> I had a re-education tool...Couldn't hide under the bed and smirk at me anymore.
> Squirt gun, then all you have to do forever on is just make the squirting sound and aim an imaginary squirt gun at them.


My dogs really hate squirt guns.. lmao..


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 20, 2022)

Shoveled fucking, wet fucking mud/gravel/ rock all fucking day........... trying to divert debris field from one of the lake inlets south of my property......those gorges really get cooking.....I swear my pick is getting heavier. My balls hurt tonight.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 21, 2022)

My daughter got a present from Abbott Labs, 24 test kits.
I think she was uninpressed, since she gets tested daily at work anyway.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 21, 2022)

Fresh Black Silk
100 Knee Bends
2 dogs out and backin and fed
Chopped 2 little of My Own Space Monkey x SleeSkunk 90d 12/12 from seed.
Chopped 2 big Super Critical from Green House Seeds 92d 12/12 from seed.
Gonna take a drive to look at Christmas lights tonight.

Still an hour for SunUp!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 21, 2022)

Filled the crawlspace breathing ports after work. Temp at the time was 38f temp currently is 26f Holy crap is it getting cold!


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Dec 21, 2022)

Whacked some fish


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 21, 2022)

nl5xsk1 said:


> Whacked some fish View attachment 5240468View attachment 5240467


Hardcore fishing conditions my friend! Nice work!


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Dec 21, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Hardcore fishing conditions my friend! Nice work!


Heres a face of double digits . High was 32 degrees


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 21, 2022)

nl5xsk1 said:


> Heres a face of double digits . High was 32 degrees View attachment 5240483View attachment 5240484View attachment 5240485


Good beer 


And nice fish too. How will you cook it?


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Dec 21, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Good beer
> 
> 
> And nice fish too. How will you cook it?


Catch and release


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 21, 2022)

nl5xsk1 said:


> Catch and release


You don't eat any?


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Dec 22, 2022)

After a 6+ month battle of trying to negotiate a change to our mortgage/construction loan with our bank, they finally backed-down & came-through this arvo.

Automated "Default" letters of demand for the FULL outstanding balance, threats to sell the property out from under us etc...etc... have put a huge amount of stress on us & our relationship.

When I explained the circumstances of the past few years & reminded them that we hadn't defaulted on ONE SINGLE mortgage payment in all that time, I managed to get onto someone who would actually LISTEN & not just follow the automated corporate checklist.

They've removed all of the construction-loan requirements from our loan & now we're on our own, but I made sure we had a "Fighting Fund" tucked away just in case. I wasn't going to give up without a fight.

Now, we get to hold onto our property & the home I'm building (pretty-much solo). Still some hard-times ahead, but at least the emotional pressure of dealing with brainless bank automatons is behind us. The relief is absolutely immense. It's been a hard-won battle, but it's all been worth it.

It's Summer Solstice & currently, we have a wonderfully gentle, cleansing/soaking rain falling outside as I type..... Appropriate, eh?


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 22, 2022)

TerryTeacosy said:


> After a 6+ month battle of trying to negotiate a change to our mortgage/construction loan with our bank, they finally backed-down & came-through this arvo.
> 
> Automated "Default" letters of demand for the FULL outstanding balance, threats to sell the property out from under us etc...etc... have put a huge amount of stress on us & our relationship.
> 
> ...


Right on man! I kinda know the shit one has to go through sometimes. I tell you what, I’ll never build another house like i did this one. Pretty much by myself also.
I am finally almost done dealing with all the stressful shit that goes along with losing my house and community to fire, dealing with the insurance company and choosing to build my house. Dealing with the insurance company has been the worst experience of it all. I am still trying to collect the rest of my money and the fire was more than 4yrs ago its fucking insane what this insurance co has put me through compared to everybody else i know who lost everything also.
Right now though. I’m still fucking waiting for the county to approve the stupid fucking changes I made to the plans involving only the decking. Once that is done I can print that final set of plans and call for a final. I need to final on the construction to show the insurance company my house is complete. I can then collect the last of my policy that is for code upgrades, around $60k more, and be done with those mother fuckers and pretty much this whole fucked up 4 year period of my life.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 22, 2022)

Most insurance companies perform incredibly well in disaster situations. No excuses for this shit.


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Dec 22, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> You don't eat any?


Walleyes, perch, salmon from Great Lakes


----------



## raratt (Dec 23, 2022)

Need to pick up a few things from the store for Xmas dinner, milk and shredded lettuce. Need to run to DG and stock up on beer and TP so I can be even lazier than usual this weekend. I think I'm going to do a steak with mushrooms for dinner.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 23, 2022)

I put cable chains on the ladies car around 5:00 this morning so she could make it to work since the roads were covered in ice. Then I spent the day swapping out the Hummingbird feeder every half hour so they didn't freeze. 

I got this picture as it was getting dark. Not the best picture. But you can see the ice. It's amazing these little birds don't freeze solid like an ice cube. I worry about my critters.


----------



## ANC (Dec 24, 2022)

I just swapped my drill's chuck for a keyless one. Wasn't even $10 off the shelf. 
I was actually looking for one for my drill press but they didn't have tapered ones at the shop. 
The Price was right on the ones they had though so I'll be replacing my other electric drills over to keyless.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 24, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I put cable chains on the ladies car around 5:00 this morning so she could make it to work since the roads were covered in ice. Then I spent the day swapping out the Hummingbird feeder every half hour so they didn't freeze.
> 
> I got this picture as it was getting dark. Not the best picture. But you can see the ice. It's amazing these little birds don't freeze solid like an ice cube. I worry about my critters.
> 
> View attachment 5241156


I was in the Portland area early tuesday morning and it was cold AF already. I slipped and almost fell on my ass on some wood steps where I was taking care of business.
Reminder to self, don’t drive through Portland at 5:30 on a Monday night. Jesus Christ wtf was I thinking.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 24, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I was in the Portland area early tuesday morning and it was cold AF already. I slipped and almost fell on my ass on some wood steps where I was taking care of business.
> Reminder to self, don’t drive through Portland at 5:30 on a Monday night. Jesus Christ wtf was I thinking.


Fortunately we usually don't stay cold for very long. Warmer air from the Pacific ocean usually keeps that arctic air that drops down over much of the country to the east. It's supposed to get into the mid 40's later today and into the 50s by Tuesday. The white Christmas some hoped for should be melted away by tomorrow. That will be a disappointed for some to have missed a white Christmas by one day.

It's not just Monday night. Getting through Portland at that time is always an exercise in patience. 

Just took this photo and I can't wait for it to melt. Looks like snow but it's frozen hard like ice.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> Ordered a new toaster. Ours has reached it's planned obsolescence date. Need to get a new fan for my veg closet also, same problem.


Highly recommend Goodwill as a place to find high end toasters. (You know, the ones they made before they figured a planned obsolescence date into everything)


----------



## raratt (Dec 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Highly recommend Goodwill as a place to find high end toasters. (You know, the ones they made before they figured a planned obsolescence date into everything)


That would mean I would have to drive to town, I'd rather have my Amazon minions be at my beck and call...


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Dec 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Highly recommend Goodwill as a place to find high end toasters. (You know, the ones they made before they figured a planned obsolescence date into everything)


Coffee maker just did that the other day. Made a pot in the morning just fine, went to fire one up afternoon. Nope, nothing. Folgers in the Conex.


----------



## ANC (Dec 24, 2022)

I wouldn't even know what to do if it were to snow here.
I have 0 snow skills.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Highly recommend Goodwill as a place to find high end toasters. (You know, the ones they made before they figured a planned obsolescence date into everything)


I always check appliances when I go as well as lamps (I've got 3 Stiffel's there before) and knives


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 24, 2022)

Did my first ride of the Festive 500 today, 45 miles down only 265 left over the next 7 days.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 24, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Coffee maker just did that the other day. Made a pot in the morning just fine, went to fire one up afternoon. Nope, nothing. Folgers in the Conex.


Maybe put some white vinegar through it a few times.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Dec 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Maybe put some white vinegar through it a few times.


I hear you my nerd. Heard that one. Heating element and pump taking a shit. Likely calcium build up. You ski yet ski king


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 24, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> I hear you my nerd. Heard that one. Heating element and pump taking a shit. Likely calcium build up. You ski yet ski king


I've gone to green tea....much better. Yeah I've been skiing


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 24, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I put cable chains on the ladies car around 5:00 this morning so she could make it to work since the roads were covered in ice. Then I spent the day swapping out the Hummingbird feeder every half hour so they didn't freeze.
> 
> I got this picture as it was getting dark. Not the best picture. But you can see the ice. It's amazing these little birds don't freeze solid like an ice cube. I worry about my critters.
> 
> View attachment 5241156


Same here. Started a 5 am. So happy it's warming up. Oh merry holidays!


----------



## Bareback (Dec 24, 2022)

It’s chilly in the Deep South. But no snow so I’m good.
Merry Christmas.


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Dec 24, 2022)

Xmas day where I am & just finished a res-change & defoliation over a few beers.




Bareback said:


> It’s chilly in the Deep South. But no snow so I’m good.
> Merry Christmas.


You're not seeing things. That temp. reading is in C, not F.
How far South are we talking here??

Wednesday is touted to be 37C. As the saying goes..... a snowball's chance.......

'Hope you lot in North America are all nicely bunkered-down for the storm that's hitting you atm.


----------



## DarkWeb (Dec 24, 2022)

Bareback said:


> View attachment 5241434
> It’s chilly in the Deep South. But no snow so I’m good.
> Merry Christmas.


Get that wood stove goin!


----------



## ANC (Dec 24, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> I've gone to green tea....much better. Yeah I've been skiing


Can't stand the stuff, but partial to at least a cup of rooibos tea during the day...It is great with sugar and milk, over here we even feed it to babies... It is probably the first other thing than milk a child drinks here.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 26, 2022)

I’m making chili today because it’s still cold af here. So I put on some pandora to listen to just like always but today I choose my King Diamond station and this has turned into a two hour head banging session. It’s a great way to use some stored up energy from being trapped in the house with family and friends for days.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 26, 2022)

DarkWeb said:


> Get that wood stove goin!


Keeping that bitch stoked.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 27, 2022)

Good Morning, generally up by 4:30 or 5:00, see the first light often, what a hopeful time of day!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 27, 2022)

Finally my Christmas Cards are in the mail (yesterday LOL). I was high while calculating postage so you may end up with postage due, my bad, sorry. Blame the USPS for their confusing site.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 27, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Finally my Christmas Cards are in the mail (yesterday LOL). I was high while calculating postage so you may end up with postage due, my bad, sorry. Blame the USPS for their confusing site.


Happy Hoildayz Annie!


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 27, 2022)

@nl5xsk1 browns? Or steelhead/rainbows? In those pics?.. browns and rainbow stay all winter in are river.. abit to soon for the steelhead run though..


----------



## hillbill (Dec 28, 2022)

Brown Trout and Smallmouth Bass are inedible.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Brown Trout and Smallmouth Bass are inedible.


I've heard that before from some shady people (they know who they are). I do not believe that!


----------



## hillbill (Dec 28, 2022)

FAKE NEWS


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 28, 2022)

Found out why my oven was smoking like a dumpster fire. Some rodent stashed dog kibble directly on top of the burner under the stove bottom.


----------



## raratt (Dec 28, 2022)

Got groceries, ice, and beer. I can hide in the house for a few days now and avoid the rain that is coming. Going to be a toad strangler.


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> Got groceries, ice, and beer. I can hide in the house for a few days now and avoid the rain that is coming. Going to be a toad strangler.




The hangover drive home might need sunglasses.

Im just glad it's warm, tired of shoveling.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 29, 2022)

Knee bends done
Black Silk fresh brewed
Dogs out and in and fed.
Checking trykes on a couple NL2 x G13HP and a Bodhi Deep Line Alchemy #9.

Windy and 60* hour before Sunrise.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> Found out why my oven was smoking like a dumpster fire. Some rodent stashed dog kibble directly on top of the burner under the stove bottom.
> View attachment 5242567


You overcooked their kibble! Now you're in for it.


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2022)

Today is trash day.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 29, 2022)

Trash as well as Recycling picked up before first light here. Wow!


----------



## DCcan (Dec 29, 2022)

I taped a $20 bill to the trash this morning for the trash man.
Figured I'd rather be remembered for that, than any recycling demerits.


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2022)

Shit, pipes are clogged and I can't break it loose with my hand snake. Plumber on the way.


----------



## 420God (Dec 29, 2022)

I caught a new pet today.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Dec 29, 2022)

420God said:


> I caught a new pet today.
> View attachment 5243002


In Wisconsin? Thought they were farther south. Good to hear from ya bud. Whats new? Besider the lap rat


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 29, 2022)

Managed to squeeze a couple more rides in yesterday and today. Need 60 more miles to get my festive 500k in by Saturday night, hope my ass holds up.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 29, 2022)

420God said:


> I caught a new pet today.
> View attachment 5243002


Looking good! Lol. That’s one nice looking possum. Congratulations!! May she bring you many years of joy .


----------



## neosapien (Dec 29, 2022)

So far I have posted in 3 threads in a row. Can I go for 4?


----------



## 420God (Dec 29, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> In Wisconsin? Thought they were farther south. Good to hear from ya bud. Whats new? Besider the lap rat


Yep, lots of them around here. Legal to keep as pets too. And not a whole lot new. Keeping myself busy with side jobs. I signed another 5 year contract with the DOT so I'll be doing the deer pickup for 20 years by the end of that. My tattoo artist just bought his first house and needs a bunch of work done so I've been trading work for work. Getting covered nicely. I built a western saloon style wall to divide his shop and did a little work on his place so far. 

Some of ink I've gotten so far.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 29, 2022)

420God said:


> Yep, lots of them around here. Legal to keep as pets too. And not a whole lot new. Keeping myself busy with side jobs. I signed another 5 year contract with the DOT so I'll be doing the deer pickup for 20 years by the end of that. My tattoo artist just bought his first house and needs a bunch of work done so I've been trading work for work. Getting covered nicely. I built a western saloon style wall to divide his shop and did a little work on his place so far.
> View attachment 5243080
> Some of ink I've gotten so far.
> View attachment 5243082View attachment 5243083View attachment 5243084


It is good to hear from you bro. Looking sick! I'd take one look at you and be like Naw I ain't trying to mess with obijapkenobe.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 30, 2022)

420God said:


> I caught a new pet today.
> View attachment 5243002


I was working in the garden a few years ago and got startled by a Possum chilling under a zucchini plant. I left it alone and it was gone when I checked a little while later. A friend of mines mother had about 4 she was taking care of back in the 80's. I thought it was weird at the time but they're just animals and people keep all kinds of animals as pets. Pretty cool.


----------



## DCcan (Dec 30, 2022)

Did a morning walk and puff along the coast, brought a thermos of coffee, watched the sun rise


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 30, 2022)

Trying to keep this boat from sinking. Years of undetected leaking covered up with a sheet of lino. It just.has to make it 2 more years
A little masonite just to keep shit from falling into the basement


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 30, 2022)

That is about it


----------



## raratt (Dec 30, 2022)

Took a couple amazon returns to a drop off spot. My regular guy wasn't working today so the driver didn't stop for my UPS sign out front.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jan 1, 2023)

My fitness tracker says I walked 1500 miles and rode my bicycle nearly 5000 miles. I'll call that an accomplishment for the year. Hope I'm around to do it again this year!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 1, 2023)

farmingfisherman said:


> My fitness tracker says I walked 1500 miles and rode my bicycle nearly 5000 miles. I'll call that an accomplishment for the year. Hope I'm around to do it again this year!


Okay is there a reason that you wouldn't be besides the fact that you put yourself at extremely high risk at being on the road with others to put it nicely


----------



## raratt (Jan 1, 2023)

Had a wind gust of 32 MPH from the NNW last night after the front rolled through, sustained about 20. I figured out the reason the rain was blowing on the livingroom window was the gutter is clogged and was overflowing. I get to fix that this morning and do a walk around to see if there was any damage. Hope this is not a sign of how this year is going to go. We have had 4.89 inches of rain in the last week. That should help the reservoirs a bit. Snow level was really high though.
Mornin.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy New Year! I hope you all are as well rested as I, we pulled the plug at 930 like a regular school night


----------



## neosapien (Jan 1, 2023)

There's a girl that I went to school with since 1st grade. Really nice normal girl. She got left at the altar about 5 years back. Wrecked her. She turned to Jesus and got uber religious. Like speaking in tongues, I'm a prophet, cuckoo religious. She's been kicked out of pretty much every church around here. Spent time in jail for trespassing at said churches she was kicked out of. She got kicked out of another one this morning and it's all the talk of the town on the local FB page. 

And the reason I'm posting in this thread is because I've pretty much accomplished getting everyone's panties in a twist this morning cuz my secular self just couldn't help telling them all that they're just jealous cuz her relationship with the Lord is better than theirs. It's quite entertaining watching this post go from my 5th comment to over 100 lol.


----------



## raratt (Jan 1, 2023)

Cleaned the front gutter today. So much fun playing in water with a 15 MPH N wind blowing and 53 degrees. Meh, it's done anyway. I love my super pressure brass nozzle though.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jan 1, 2023)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Okay is there a reason that you wouldn't be besides the fact that you put yourself at extremely high risk at being on the road with others to put it nicely


Life is unpredictable. Doesn't matter what a person does with his or her time. Plenty of people who do nothing physical drop dead suddenly and without warning. As far as exercise goes riding bicycles and walking outside where people drive cars can put a person at risk but it doesn't mean that is what is going to end their life.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 1, 2023)

farmingfisherman said:


> Life is unpredictable. Doesn't matter what a person does with his or her time. Plenty of people who do nothing physical drop dead suddenly and without warning. As far as exercise goes riding bicycles and walking outside where people drive cars can put a person at risk but it doesn't mean that is what is going to end their life.


Man you went deep on that one I had just got back from going to the store and was trying to be nice and not called the people on the roads idiots lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 1, 2023)

Thought i was about to die this morning.. woke up in insane pain in my belly.. it was so intense that it made me puke followed by a toilet run.. all day i was in so much pain.. 
Its subsided abit but along the right side of my belly is tender.. i was thinking it was appendisides*


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 1, 2023)

farmerfischer said:


> Thought i was about to die this morning.. woke up in insane pain in my belly.. it was so intense that it made me puke followed by a toilet run.. all day i was in so much pain..
> Its subsided abit but along the right side of my belly is tender.. i was thinking it was appendisides*


Are you going to get checkedout? Yes please


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 1, 2023)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Are you going to get checkedout? Yes please


No insurance... im just riding it out.. if it flares up really bad ill suck it up and go in and get checked out..


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy new year... lmao!!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 1, 2023)

farmerfischer said:


> No insurance... im just riding it out.. if it flares up really bad ill suck it up and go in and get checked out..


Well just take the best care of yourself that you can


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 1, 2023)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Well just take the best care of yourself that you can


I am bro.. thanks..
At first i thought food poisoning but i hadnt aten anything.. then i thought it was my appendix.. so i googled the symptums and it was all most saying exactly what i was going through.. except at the time my pain was in my upper belly going down to my belly button.. from what i read the pain from the appendix is more to the right... at the time my pain wasnt.. but now its all tender on the right side.. its got me alittle nervus


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 1, 2023)

farmerfischer said:


> I am bro.. thanks..
> At first i thought food poisoning but i hadnt aten anything.. then i thought it was my appendix.. so i googled the symptums and it was all most saying exactly what i was going through.. except at the time my pain was in my upper belly going down to my belly button.. from what i read the pain from the appendix is more to the right... at the time my pain wasnt.. but now its all tender on the right side.. its got me alittle nervus


Sounds like you had gas, . Cut out the vegan food,


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 1, 2023)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Sounds like you had gas, . Cut out the vegan food,


I eat me bro.. lol..


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 1, 2023)

farmerfischer said:


> I eat me bro.. lol..


I think you mean meat, .

But seriously I hope it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 1, 2023)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I think you mean meat, .
> 
> But seriously I hope it's nothing to worry about.


Yup i did.. lmao.. im still alittle out of it..


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 1, 2023)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I think you mean meat, .
> 
> But seriously I hope it's nothing to worry about.


Yeah.. if it flares up again im going straight into the e.r. or walk in..


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 1, 2023)

farmerfischer said:


> Yeah.. if it flares up again im going straight into the e.r. or walk in..


Are you drinking?


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 1, 2023)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Are you drinking?


Booze? No.. 
I was sober all day yesterday.. i celibrated the night before..
I woke up this morning to it and was in hell all day from the pain..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 2, 2023)

farmerfischer said:


> I am bro.. thanks..
> At first i thought food poisoning but i hadnt aten anything.. then i thought it was my appendix.. so i googled the symptums and it was all most saying exactly what i was going through.. except at the time my pain was in my upper belly going down to my belly button.. from what i read the pain from the appendix is more to the right... at the time my pain wasnt.. but now its all tender on the right side.. its got me alittle nervus


When my appendix went the best way I could explain it it was like a bottle rocket going off in my stomach and the pain would burst in my belly button and radiate out for my belly button like a starburst or something it was crazy


----------



## DCcan (Jan 2, 2023)

I had gastro problems for a while. I think I had an ulcer and appendix pain, something was living down there....
Ever since I ate a gallon of insanely hot chile for a week, never had a recurrence again. 

Got a new lunch box, got tired of plastic bags and oranges rolling around the car.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 2, 2023)

farmerfischer said:


> Yeah.. if it flares up again im going straight into the e.r. or walk in..


Sound much more like you passed a gallstone. Painful.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 2, 2023)

farmerfischer said:


> Yeah.. if it flares up again im going straight into the e.r. or walk in..


The next flair up may be appendix bursting.
Please get to ER.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 2, 2023)

Sorry @farmerfischer 

Nowhere you can go without insurance?


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 2, 2023)

Go to the doctor bud. Figure everything else out later.


----------



## ANC (Jan 2, 2023)

Put a new screen protector on my phone. It's been here for a while but I left it for the new year...
Wow, they certainly are not all of the same quality, this one is super clear, brand Digitronics.
I must say, My strategy to have the protective case and screen protector ready the day I took the phone out of the box was sound.
It is literally as new, not a single scratch or nick after like 2 years.

oh and its been over 100 degrees for the last two days... rain is predicted for tomorrow and 100.4F


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 2, 2023)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sorry @farmerfischer
> 
> Nowhere you can go without insurance?


I can go in, but it will cost me alot to go into the e.r. 
If it prosits or gets worse ill have no choice.. i could go into the walk in but theyll probably turn me around and send me to the e.r. anyways.
Its alot better feeling.. just my right side is real tender ..


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 2, 2023)

farmerfischer said:


> Thought i was about to die this morning.. woke up in insane pain in my belly.. it was so intense that it made me puke followed by a toilet run.. all day i was in so much pain..
> Its subsided abit but along the right side of my belly is tender.. i was thinking it was appendisides*


This is how a dissecting aortic aneurysm feels, and presents prior to bursting. It could also be a gallstone, kidney stone, terrible gas etc....... but if it's the worst and it bursts you can die before reaching the OR.

@Sir Napsalot had one and survived but most don't unless you go in. I wish you well but I would go to a hospital ER. Hopefully one large enough to have vascular surgery on call in case. If they have them they'll have general or urologists who can take care of the other stuff.

Best of luck.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 2, 2023)

farmerfischer said:


> I can go in, but it will cost me alot to go into the e.r.
> If it prosits or gets worse ill have no choice.. i could go into the walk in but theyll probably turn me around and send me to the e.r. anyways.
> Its alot better feeling.. just my right side is real tender ..


If you passed a stone you often need antibiotics. Good luck with this.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 2, 2023)

curious2garden said:


> This is how a dissecting aortic aneurysm feels, and presents prior to bursting. It could also be a gallstone, kidney stone, terrible gas etc....... but if it's the worst and it bursts you can die before reaching the OR.
> 
> @Sir Napsalot had one and survived but most don't unless you go in. I wish you well but I would go to a hospital ER. Hopefully one large enough to have vasular surgery on call in case. If they have them they'll have general or urologists who can take care of the other stuff.
> 
> Best of luck.


Im hoping it was a gallstone.. 
Its seems to have let up alitte on the right side.. the center of my belly where it was the most painful is gone.


----------



## raratt (Jan 2, 2023)

farmerfischer said:


> Im hoping it was a gallstone..
> Its seems to have let up alitte on the right side.. the center of my belly where it was the most painful is gone.


I would look into some low or no cost medical insurance. There are plenty of programs available for everyone depending on their income and financial situation. A stay in the hospital could rack up insurmountable debts. Better to be covered than bankrupt.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 2, 2023)

farmerfischer said:


> Im hoping it was a gallstone..
> Its seems to have let up alitte on the right side.. the center of my belly where it was the most painful is gone.


I wish you well.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 2, 2023)

curious2garden said:


> I wish you well.


Dont be angry with me.. 
Ill go in if i need to..


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 2, 2023)

After reading what passing a gallstone feels like off of google .. it seemed to be spot on to what i went through.. so im going with that.. lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 2, 2023)

I'd rather be bankrupt then dead


----------



## ANC (Jan 2, 2023)

Had something similar when i was a kid, was thinking by myself that I was dieing.
Eventually they cut me open to do an appendectomy, only to discover it was a glandular infection once they had me open... I probably have the largest appendix scar i have seen on anybody.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 2, 2023)

farmerfischer said:


> Dont be angry with me..
> Ill go in if i need to..


I'd hate to lose you on RIU when you just came back. But we all make our choices. I hope yours work out well for you.


----------



## ANC (Jan 2, 2023)

If the same thing happened to you 100 years ago, you'd have to bite down on a stick while they try to fix you...
I'd rather just be broke.. (my medical aid costs 50% of my monthly income, but it sure save my life in sept when I had to have a $1200 injection to get my heart attack to stop. I had like 4 rounds that evening where my heart rate just when crazy high and I would sweat like a pig and feel really kak.
Just go to the hospital and say you are homeless or something.. If people can pad their status up with lies and its considered daily life, we can do the opposite too.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 2, 2023)

ANC said:


> If the same thing happened to you 100 years ago, you'd have to bite down on a stick while they try to fix you...
> I'd rather just be broke.. (my medical aid costs 50% of my monthly income, but it sure save my life in sept when I had to have a $1200 injection to get my heart attack to stop. I had like 4 rounds that evening where my heart rate just when crazy high and I would sweat like a pig and feel really kak.
> Just go to the hospital and say you are homeless or something.. If people can pad their status up with lies and its considered daily life, we can do the opposite too.


All medical debt can be bankrupted here and that is exactly what I'd do.


----------



## HydoDan (Jan 2, 2023)

farmerfischer said:


> After reading what passing a gallstone feels like off of google .. it seemed to be spot on to what i went through.. so im going with that.. lol.


I had a gallstone get hung up in my biliary tract.. Turned into a liver, gallbladder, pancreas infection.. Took my wife 3 days to convince me to go get checked out..
After 3 surgeries, massive antibiotics and 8 days in the hospital, I made it.. 
Go get yourself checked out, nothing to be messed with..


----------



## neosapien (Jan 2, 2023)

farmerfischer said:


> After reading what passing a gallstone feels like off of google .. it seemed to be spot on to what i went through.. so im going with that.. lol.


I hope the pain has passed and you're good. 
Just another experience to compare… My wife had a weird medical episode a few years back. She had intense pain in the side of her chest. Described as a knife stabbing her in one spot. After a couple days in the hospital and numerous tests I think she was diagnosed by exclusion with having a flare up of shingles sans rash. Called ZSH. A few years before that she was diagnosed by exclusion with Bell's Palsy at like 30 weeks pregnant. Whole side of her face was paralyzed for a few weeks. Scary scary. Not sure if you've ever had chickenpox or anything but them herpes be some weird viruses.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jan 2, 2023)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Man you went deep on that one I had just got back from going to the store and was trying to be nice and not called the people on the roads idiots lol


Are you referring to cyclists and pedestrians as idiots because we choose to share the roadways with motor vehicles?


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 2, 2023)

neosapien said:


> I hope the pain has passed and you're good.
> Just another experience to compare… My wife had a weird medical episode a few years back. She had intense pain in the side of her chest. Described as a knife stabbing her in one spot. After a couple days in the hospital and numerous tests I think she was diagnosed by exclusion with having a flare up of shingles sans rash. Called ZSH. A few years before that she was diagnosed by exclusion with Bell's Palsy at like 30 weeks pregnant. Whole side of her face was paralyzed for a few weeks. Scary scary. Not sure if you've ever had chickenpox or anything but them herpes be some weird viruses.


Im pertty good now.. still alittle sore on the right side. Im thinking that spot might be sore muscle from puking so hard .. 
Sorry to hear what yall been through. Good to hear she all good.. 
I caught a really bad case of pocs when i was 13... there wasnt a spot on me that wasnt a poc.. it sucked..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 2, 2023)

farmingfisherman said:


> Are you referring to cyclists and pedestrians as idiots because we choose to share the roadways with motor vehicles?


Maybe


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 2, 2023)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Maybe


But mostly I was referring to how'd you put it Motor Vehicles and the people who think that having a phone and talking on it is part of driving


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 2, 2023)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> But mostly I was referring to how'd you put it Motor Vehicles and the people who think that having a phone and talking on it is part of driving


Blue tooth hearing aids fixes that. I can even text without taking my eyes off the road.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 2, 2023)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Blue tooth hearing aids fixes that. I can even text without taking my eyes off the road.


The only thing I use Bluetooth on my phone in the car for is music and if for some reason somebody calls and interrupts my music I just shut the whole thing off and put a CD in lol


----------



## neosapien (Jan 2, 2023)

farmerfischer said:


> Im pertty good now.. still alittle sore on the right side. Im thinking that spot might be sore muscle from puking so hard ..
> Sorry to hear what yall been through. Good to hear she all good..
> I caught a really bad case of pocs when i was 13... there wasnt a spot on me that wasnt a poc.. it sucked..


Puking can do that. The diaphragm is strong lol. 

Yeah thanks. The ZSH thing was stupid cuz of the no rash thing. Had there been a rash it probably would've just been "here take these pills". But instead it was "here let's crush your super high deductible."

The Bell's Palsy was scary. 30 weeks pregnant. I thought she was stroking out. Just a normal Sunday at dinner… "Oh shit, what's wrong with your face?" And then the hospital couldn't get ahold of her obi/gyn practice for some reason, so they didn't know what to do. We waited like 5 hours and no one ever called them back. They called one in the hospital and she was all like I don't know what to tell you. It's been 5 hours, they're not calling us back for some weird reason. Here take these. It was a shitshow. Probably a malpractice suit in there somewhere. 

Yeah I had the pox young. I didn't even realize they had a vaccine for it now until our kid was born in 2012. And it came out in 1995 lol.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 2, 2023)

Mad at maybe? Hey I don't leave anyone out including myself we all get stuck on stupid sometimes @farmingfisherman


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jan 2, 2023)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Mad at maybe? Hey I don't leave anyone out including myself we all get stuck on stupid sometimes @farmingfisherman


Distracted driving is a huge concern for everyone on the road these days but suggesting people who choose alternative forms of transportation are idiots is just pretty messed up.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 2, 2023)

farmingfisherman said:


> Distracted driving is a huge concern for everyone on the road these days but suggesting people who choose alternative forms of transportation are idiots is just pretty messed up.


I don't think that's exactly what he meant. The way I hear it is he can't believe you put yourself out there with all the distracted people.

A distracted driver changed my life.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 2, 2023)

Also, if you're riding a bike because you're trying to save the environment or you got a DUI or you just like to get the exercise that is cool. If you're a super rich fuck in spandex and love the thrill of almost dying and don't stop at stop signs or signal for turns… I fucking hate your guts.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 2, 2023)

neosapien said:


> Also, if you're riding a bike because you're trying to save the environment or you got a DUI or you just like to get the exercise that is cool. If you're a super rich fuck in spandex and love the thrill of almost dying and don't stop at stop signs or signal for turns… I fucking hate your guts.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 2, 2023)

farmingfisherman said:


> Distracted driving is a huge concern for everyone on the road these days but suggesting people who choose alternative forms of transportation are idiots is just pretty messed up.


What the what man are you trying to say people that do choose alternative modes of transportations have none of the idiot factors going on hard to believe but actually I was talking about people driving in cars being idiots and putting them said people who choose alternative modes of transportation are putting themselves in danger being on the same roads with the idiots driving vehicles


----------



## lokie (Jan 2, 2023)

neosapien said:


> Also, if you're riding a bike because you're trying to save the environment or you got a DUI or you just like to get the exercise that is cool. If you're a super rich fuck in spandex and love the thrill of almost dying and don't stop at stop signs or signal for turns… I fucking hate your guts.


This appears to be a treacherous course.



God bless all who survive it.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 2, 2023)

neosapien said:


> Puking can do that. The diaphragm is strong lol.
> 
> Yeah thanks. The ZSH thing was stupid cuz of the no rash thing. Had there been a rash it probably would've just been "here take these pills". But instead it was "here let's crush your super high deductible."
> 
> ...


 when i had insurance(not to long ago) my deductible was 2500... basic care and bullshit was good, but i had to pay full price on scripts and stays or actual "work".. no offence to those who do their job..

Dont hit me!!!!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jan 2, 2023)

neosapien said:


> Also, if you're riding a bike because you're trying to save the environment or you got a DUI or you just like to get the exercise that is cool. If you're a super rich fuck in spandex and love the thrill of almost dying and don't stop at stop signs or signal for turns… I fucking hate your guts.


 You direct that anger towards people you have no control over often? I can't recall a single event where a person riding a bike killed a person who was driving their car. I bet you get pissed at cyclists because you feel inconvenienced because they are on the same roads you are drive on. Getting pissed at people you have no control over is pointless.


----------



## raratt (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 2, 2023)

farmingfisherman said:


> You direct that anger towards people you have no control over often? I can't recall a single event where a person riding a bike killed a person who was driving their car. I bet you get pissed at cyclists because you feel inconvenienced because they are on the same roads you are drive on. Getting pissed at people you have no control over is pointless.


If they want to ride on some of these mountain roads they just need to be carry a change of shorts for when I pass them,


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 2, 2023)

farmingfisherman said:


> You direct that anger towards people you have no control over often? I can't recall a single event where a person riding a bike killed a person who was driving their car. I bet you get pissed at cyclists because you feel inconvenienced because they are on the same roads you are drive on. Getting pissed at people you have no control over is pointless.


I know assholes on bikes too.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jan 2, 2023)

DarkWeb said:


> I know assholes on bikes too.


Oh I know plenty. All tribes have problem members.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jan 2, 2023)

PadawanWarrior said:


> If they want to ride on some of these mountain roads they just need to be carry a change of shorts for when I pass them,


What are you saying exactly?


----------



## lokie (Jan 2, 2023)

I have been testing new glass.


The dab rig is used as a control in this trial. That 12 gram chunk of hash is the medium being tested.






This bubbler is a Christmas gift from my Grandson.



I picked this gem up this morning.


I'm a fan of the block style bowl.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 2, 2023)

farmingfisherman said:


> What are you saying exactly?


I'm saying I hope they carry an extra pair of underwear,


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jan 2, 2023)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I'm saying I hope they carry an extra pair of underwear,


Because you feel inconvenienced by then being on the same road as you? So you pass them close? You try to teach them a lesson?


----------



## neosapien (Jan 2, 2023)

farmingfisherman said:


> You direct that anger towards people you have no control over often? I can't recall a single event where a person riding a bike killed a person who was driving their car. I bet you get pissed at cyclists because you feel inconvenienced because they are on the same roads you are drive on. Getting pissed at people you have no control over is pointless.


Firstly, the anger was not directed at you by any means. And different parts of the country have different needs. But most cyclists here definitely inconvenience me no doubt. But the breed of cyclist we have here is exactly that. Just super wealthy people that want to inconvenience me. Not normal people commuting to work. Just rich dicks. We have a nice huge 3000+ acre park to ride around in. Pavement around a lake, trails, you name the terrain, it has it. But some insist on riding on major, dangerous roads and the only conclusion that makes sense is they like making the inconvenience and the thrill of danger. While I don't think a cyclist has caused many fatalities, I can say that my alertness and good driving has stopped a couple accidents that would have been caused from cyclists running stop signs and just generally being dicks. I don't know, cyclists are like cops in my opinion, a few bad apples have spoiled the whole bunch. Again, none of this is personally directed at you. . I'm sorry if it felt like a personal attack. It was not. Just blowing off steam and shitposting on the web.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 2, 2023)

Fuckin dicks!!..lol..


----------



## neosapien (Jan 2, 2023)

Are @farmingfisherman and @farmerfischer 2 different people? I think my psyche merged you as 1 person and it took both of you liking my post consecutively to split it apart. I think I need a minute.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 2, 2023)

farmingfisherman said:


> Because you feel inconvenienced by then being on the same road as you? So you pass them close? You try to teach them a lesson?


Some of these roads aren't meant for bicycles and cars together. Tight steep winding roads around here can cause issues. Especially if the bikers are rude or idiots. Sorry but I'm not gonna go 5-10mph up some of these roads. If they are trying to be cool I try to be as cool as I can when I pass. But if they're pissing me off I won't pass as nicely, . My car isn't quiet either, especially when passing.

Too many of them think they own the road. They're really bad in some of the bigger cities. And they're actually the dangerous ones there, .


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 2, 2023)

neosapien said:


> Are @farmingfisherman and @farmerfischer 2 different people? I think my psyche merged you as 1 person and it took both of you liking my post consecutively to split it apart. I think I need a minute.


Yes.. bro.. im not him... 
Im the real asshole... lmao..


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 2, 2023)

I will kick you square in the nuts if you think i have sock BRO!!

Edit: look at ^^^^^gif ^^^^^


----------



## neosapien (Jan 2, 2023)

I'm having a tough time knowing what's real right now.


----------



## raratt (Jan 2, 2023)

My MIL always wanted to have a boxing glove on a broom handle for bicyclists. Narrow mountain roads that they would use half of to ride.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 2, 2023)

neosapien said:


> I'm having a tough time knowing what's real right now.


What came first the farmer or the fisher?


----------



## raratt (Jan 2, 2023)

Nope, not going there. Bad Ratt.


----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 2, 2023)

farmerfischer said:


> I will kick you square in the nuts if you think i have sock BRO!!
> 
> Edit: look at ^^^^^gif ^^^^^


That's exactly what a sock would say


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 2, 2023)

raratt said:


> My MIL always wanted to have a boxing glove on a broom handle for bicyclists. Narrow mountain roads that they would use half of to ride.


Bicycle Baseball


----------



## raratt (Jan 2, 2023)

DarkWeb said:


> That's exactly what a sock would say


----------



## neosapien (Jan 2, 2023)

farmerfischer said:


> I will kick you square in the nuts if you think i have sock BRO!!
> 
> Edit: look at ^^^^^gif ^^^^^


Okay I went back the last couple pages and now I am less confused. I was like man he sure did a 360 from us talking about him ailing to bicycles. I totally just thought you guys were the same person. And thought for these last couple years I've just always been talking to you lol.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 2, 2023)

DarkWeb said:


> That's exactly what a sock would say


Fuckin prick


----------



## raratt (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## raratt (Jan 2, 2023)

It's raining.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 2, 2023)

neosapien said:


> Are @farmingfisherman and @farmerfischer 2 different people? I think my psyche merged you as 1 person and it took both of you liking my post consecutively to split it apart. I think I need a minute.


You aren't the first!


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 2, 2023)

neosapien said:


> Okay I went back the last couple pages and now I am less confused. I was like man he sure did a 360 from us talking about him ailing to bicycles. I totally just thought you guys were the same person. And thought for these last couple years I've just always been talking to you lol.


Yeah.. he's a newish guy... ironically he showed up while i was gone... (fucking jail)
So im the real O.G. better not for get it..


----------



## neosapien (Jan 2, 2023)

I feel back together again. But yet still so broken.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 2, 2023)

DarkWeb said:


> That's exactly what a sock would say



Edit:: #@%$&!*(


----------



## raratt (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## DarkWeb (Jan 2, 2023)

farmerfischer said:


> View attachment 5244348
> Edit:: #@%$&!*(


Finally


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 2, 2023)

curious2garden said:


> This is how a dissecting aortic aneurysm feels, and presents prior to bursting. It could also be a gallstone, kidney stone, terrible gas etc....... but if it's the worst and it bursts you can die before reaching the OR.
> 
> @Sir Napsalot had one and survived but most don't unless you go in. I wish you well but I would go to a hospital ER. Hopefully one large enough to have vascular surgery on call in case. If they have them they'll have general or urologists who can take care of the other stuff.
> 
> Best of luck.


I didn't feel anything was wrong until my right leg went numb and then started to really hurt and got so weak I couldn't stand on it, then my left arm went numb and I got shooting pains across my upper back- that's when I called 911. This all happened in maybe 10 minutes

I just saw my heart surgeon on 12/22, I had some imaging done in November and he said everything looked great


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 2, 2023)

A large portion of my aorta was replaced with a dacron polyester graft in a 5-hour procedure

my insurance paid ~$223,000


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 2, 2023)

Sir Napsalot said:


> A large portion of my aorta was replaced with a dacron polyester graft in a 5-hour procedure
> 
> my insurance paid ~$223,000


Just glad you made it.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 2, 2023)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Too many of them think they own the road. They're really bad in some of the bigger cities. And they're actually the dangerous ones there, .


I dunno how you think bicyclists are the dangerous ones. Remember, when it comes to bike vs car, it usually always ends up with the car winning.

Biker, dead…car, dented and maybe a broken windshield.

They just think they own the road because it’s better to be an ‘asshole in the middle of the road’, then a dead guy on the side of the road.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 3, 2023)

Metasynth said:


> I dunno how you think bicyclists are the dangerous ones. Remember, when it comes to bike vs car, it usually always ends up with the car winning.
> 
> Biker, dead…car, dented and maybe a broken windshield.
> 
> They just think they own the road because it’s better to be an ‘asshole in the middle of the road’, then a dead guy on the side of the road.


----------



## ANC (Jan 3, 2023)

Sir Napsalot said:


> A large portion of my aorta was replaced with a dacron polyester graft in a 5-hour procedure
> 
> my insurance paid ~$223,000


Yay for science... I was kinda relieved when the doc said, "well if none of your meds works and it gets bad we can always still do a bypass."
I guess this is if your hearth doesn.t take you out outright.. 

My uncle died like that at 35, also after various stents, but it was the 80s


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 3, 2023)

Metasynth said:


> I dunno how you think bicyclists are the dangerous ones. Remember, when it comes to bike vs car, it usually always ends up with the car winning.
> 
> Biker, dead…car, dented and maybe a broken windshield.
> 
> They just think they own the road because it’s better to be an ‘asshole in the middle of the road’, then a dead guy on the side of the road.


I got hit twice when I was a kid in san jose. Both times on the paper route bike lol.
First time, i had to thread the paper just perfectly around a corner and into the patio right in front of the door. Picky ass customer had to have a doorstep delivery. So i ride up the steep driveway, throw the paper, ride down the driveway take a left and a car packs me head on. I roll up the hood and smack my head on the windshield. I was able to tweek the handle bars back collect all the papers and finish the job.

the second time i was about a block away from my house on the way to go collect and a mother fucker came down from a side street hella fast and packed me good. Threw me a ways. Fucked my bike up good and i was concussed.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 3, 2023)

Aeroknow said:


> I got hit twice when I was a kid in san jose. Both times on the paper route bike lol.
> First time, i had to thread the paper just perfectly around a corner and into the patio right in front of the door. Picky ass customer had to have a doorstep delivery. So i ride up the steep driveway, throw the paper, ride down the driveway take a left and a car packs me head on. I roll up the hood and smack my head on the windshield. I was able to tweek the handle bars back collect all the papers and finish the job.
> 
> the second time i was about a block away from my house on the way to go collect and a mother fucker came down from a side street hella fast and packed me good. Threw me a ways. Fucked my bike up good and i was concussed.


I got hit in 2020(I think?) and my cheekbone smashed his windshield. I shoulda lawyered up, I didn’t get nearly as much money as I could have from the insurance company…but at least they covered my bike and some small portion of “pain and suffering”


----------



## ANC (Jan 3, 2023)

I think especially with the size of modern cars... roads are no place for bicycles.

Force = Mass times acceleration, and a big truck is a lot of mass.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 3, 2023)

Metasynth said:


> I got hit in 2020(I think?) and my cheekbone smashed his windshield. I shoulda lawyered up, I didn’t get nearly as much money as I could have from the insurance company…but at least they covered my bike and some small portion of “pain and suffering”


I was riding my Tour de France 10-speed pretty fast down La Brea Blvd. in 1972 when a Ford station wagon pulled out of a blind alley right in front of me- my head hit the rear quarter, which made a big dent and the metal trim gouged out part of my skull. I got 22 stitches and some kind of plastic filler in my noggin and had to drop out of the water-polo team


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 3, 2023)

My best friend and I used to ride ~6 miles down Manchester Blvd. to Playa Del Rey to go bodysurfing when I was ~13

my mom would give me a couple bucks for lunch and my friend and I would stop at Shakey's pizza on the way home

Those were some good times


----------



## raratt (Jan 3, 2023)

Beer shelf filled and backups in the garage. Son is picking up take and bake pizza for dinner. 
There is another storm rolling in tomorrow with winds projected to gust up to 50. Not as much rain predicted for this one though. With the ground being saturated I'm sure some trees will come down, hopefully not on power lines or houses.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 3, 2023)

raratt said:


> Beer shelf filled and backups in the garage. Son is picking up take and bake pizza for dinner.
> There is another storm rolling in tomorrow with winds projected to gust up to 50. Not as much rain predicted for this one though. With the ground being saturated I'm sure some trees will come down, hopefully not on power lines or houses.


Yeah, I already dealt with that when we had a bunch of wind like a month ago

This happened in my driveway. Neighbors tree fell on the power lines, started the eucalyptus on fire.

Luckily we called the fire department right away, it was windy af that day


----------



## raratt (Jan 3, 2023)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, I already dealt with that when we had a bunch of wind like a month ago
> 
> This happened in my driveway. Neighbors tree fell on the power lines, started the eucalyptus on fire.
> 
> ...


I have a friend that lost one that went over their pool.


----------



## newgrow16 (Jan 4, 2023)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I was riding my Tour de France 10-speed pretty fast down La Brea Blvd. in 1972 when a Ford station wagon pulled out of a blind alley right in front of me- my head hit the rear quarter, which made a big dent and the metal trim gouged out part of my skull. I got 22 stitches and some kind of plastic filler in my noggin and had to drop out of the water-polo team


At a T intersection to trailer park sat a person waiting to leave the park. On my bike heading to work in Santa Ana from Corona, no cars on my road either direction so I figured she was letting me go straight, she was looking right at me, I let off the brakes going about 15 mph and about 10 feet away from the left turn person out comes the car. I hit the front end of the car, did a mid-air cartwheel with the bike attached and skidded to a stop.
Blood everywhere, bent and broken bike. Messed up my shoulder for life with injury and arthritis, $4,000 did not fix it.


----------



## raratt (Jan 4, 2023)

Need to fill the dishwasher and run it, maybe later...


----------



## sh0wtime (Jan 4, 2023)

I think I just farted.
But I'm too lazy to verify atm, so you guys better wait with the parade.


----------



## lokie (Jan 4, 2023)

sh0wtime said:


> I think I just farted.
> But I'm too lazy to verify atm, so you guys better wait with the parade.


That is a personal problem you will have to deal with, all by your self.






Welcome to TnT.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 4, 2023)

sh0wtime said:


> I think I just farted.
> But I'm too lazy to verify atm, so you guys better wait with the parade.


Here, use these, just apply upside down. Verifying is unnecessary.

"Lazy mans tips"


----------



## neosapien (Jan 4, 2023)

Grandpapy said:


> Here, use these, just apply upside down. Verifying is unnecessary.
> 
> "Lazy mans tips"
> View attachment 5245009


With age… comes wisdom.


----------



## raratt (Jan 4, 2023)

lokie said:


> That is a personal problem you will have to deal with, all by your self.
> 
> View attachment 5245001
> 
> ...


----------



## raratt (Jan 4, 2023)

Dishwasher loaded, I can see the "counter" now. Still haven't had my nap today, I'm getting grouchy.


----------



## bk78 (Jan 4, 2023)

sh0wtime said:


> I think I just farted.
> But I'm too lazy to verify atm, so you guys better wait with the parade.


----------



## Greengrouch (Jan 4, 2023)

Got my arm/wrist rebroken waiting to be discharged from the psych ward because I told another patient to back off a non verbal autistic fella got it reset at a real hospital and booked a hotel since my house burned down last week gonna need surgery, lost fucking everything now I’m just sitting in the hospital waiting on the er docs to discharge me. None of the docs at the psych ward would even look at my shit despite me telling them my shit was rebroken. Pressing charges against that violent fucking retard and suing the shit out of the place


----------



## DCcan (Jan 5, 2023)

Busy day, started at a pot factory thats expanding it's grow, had lunch at the bay (another salt ship is in), then a mid size weaving place.
@curious2garden ,They finally got all the new carbon fiber looms running really well, cranking out of 6 looms now, over a year to do it. A few odd add-on to solve problems.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Saturday at 9:50 AM)

Got 90% of the bathroom done over the last week and half the tub is fun.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sunday at 11:14 AM)

Hiphophippo said:


> Got 90% of the bathroom done over the last week and half the tub is fun. View attachment 5245950View attachment 5245951View attachment 5245952View attachment 5245953View attachment 5245954View attachment 5245955View attachment 5245956


Nice tub.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sunday at 12:19 PM)

I picked up dog poooooohhh fuck my back!!!



Not too much. For some reason my back hurts. Sucks getting old!

   

SH420


----------



## Hiphophippo (Sunday at 12:36 PM)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Nice tub.


Thanks it’s a alfi deep soaking tub, doesn’t have a over flow so you can fill up to your neck and I hooked it up on a flexible drain so I can move it if need be I still have to put up blinds or curtains and finish the back splash around the tub this weekend.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sunday at 12:52 PM)

What is the


Hiphophippo said:


> Got 90% of the bathroom done over the last week and half the tub is fun. View attachment 5245950View attachment 5245951View attachment 5245952View attachment 5245953View attachment 5245954View attachment 5245955View attachment 5245956


What is the "picket fence" looking thing in the middle?
No mans land?


----------



## Hiphophippo (Sunday at 1:48 PM)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What is the
> 
> What is the "picket fence" looking thing in the middle?
> No mans land?


It’s a basket that comes out it came with the tub like a shower caddy type deal. I just had it sitting in there I don’t really like it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sunday at 3:23 PM)

Hiphophippo said:


> It’s a basket that comes out it came with the tub like a shower caddy type deal. I just had it sitting in there I don’t really like it.


Looks like it would be quite the wake up call if you sat down in a deep bubble bath.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sunday at 3:58 PM)

Hiphophippo said:


> Thanks it’s a alfi deep soaking tub, doesn’t have a over flow so you can fill up to your neck and I hooked it up on a flexible drain so I can move it if need be I still have to put up blinds or curtains and finish the back splash around the tub this weekend.


That picture is interesting
With that animal lying on the couch and framed pictures
Of her family hanging on the wall behind her. Is there some kind of meaning behind it? I am expecting my southwestern area rug this week. It has some elk in it.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sunday at 4:13 PM)

shrxhky420 said:


> I picked up dog poooooohhh fuck my back!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sunday at 4:18 PM)

Actually I think they are moose by the looks of the horns.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Sunday at 5:07 PM)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Actually I think they are moose by the looks of the horns.
> View attachment 5246521


I still need to pick up a rug and maybe some matching curtains to bring it all together I like the rug though reminds me of Alaska or cozy winters


----------



## lokie (Sunday at 5:18 PM)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Actually I think they are moose by the looks of the horns.
> View attachment 5246521


Reindeer?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sunday at 5:49 PM)

lokie said:


> Reindeer?
> View attachment 5246547
> 
> View attachment 5246555


Nice rack!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sunday at 6:51 PM)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Actually I think they are moose by the looks of the horns.
> View attachment 5246521


My initial thought was (probably Shiras) Moose in early velvet or Red Stag - early as well.


----------



## farmerfischer (Monday at 5:44 PM)

Sprouted afew seeds from this years run to make sure i dryed them properly before i stored them.. 6 of 6 sprouted.. i kept 3 and planted them just to see how they will do under the new light i won.. been under the light for 24 hours now at 50% .. the light is 2 foot away from them..


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Monday at 7:32 PM)

Well I found out what's been poopin' these huge turds in my side yard after deploying my ancient but still functional trail-cam last night

It's a big possum


----------



## farmerfischer (Monday at 7:56 PM)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Well I found out what's been poopin' these huge turds in my side yard after deploying my ancient but still functional trail-cam last night
> 
> It's a big possum


Solved the mistery eh.. lol..


----------



## DarkWeb (Monday at 8:10 PM)

You sure it wasn't any one of these characters.......sneaky bastards


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Monday at 10:09 PM)

I bought that trailcam from a sketchy dude from Craigslist


----------



## hillbill (Tuesday at 6:11 AM)

Folgers made and in my Fat Bottom. Pinball Wizard in the Genie.
100 knee bends.
Dogs out and back, well fed.
Made a new pre-filter for filter, and changed it. Going to shower after that.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Tuesday at 8:54 AM)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My initial thought was (probably Shiras) Moose in early velvet or Red Stag - early as well.


Wow, u know your moose: moose are so cool. It has been reported to me recently that Moose are now in the area here in Colorado. A friend of a friend saw one while camping. I hope to see a moose and a mountain lion and a rattlesnake in the wild one day. I have seen plenty of bear, wild bore, javelins , tarantulas, Gila monster, Bob cat hiking so hope to add to the collection. What is the most exotic animal you have seen in the wild.?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Tuesday at 9:52 AM)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow, u know your moose: moose are so cool. It has been reported to me recently that Moose are now in the area here in Colorado. A friend of a friend saw one while camping. I hope to see a moose and a mountain lion and a rattlesnake in the wild one day. I have seen plenty of bear, wild bore, javelins , tarantulas, Gila monster, Bob cat hiking so hope to add to the collection. What is the most exotic animal you have seen in the wild.?


Lots of snakes in my youth living in the Phillippines and S Fla. Tons of exotic birds in Costa Rica, my favorites were King Vulture's, Toucan's & Scarlet Macaw's. Alaska obviously has the Brown bears (Largest terrestrial mammal predator), Moose, Caribou, Mountain Goat, Dall & Stone sheep, Wolves, Orca, Sperm, Humpback, Sei, and a slew of other specie of whales.


----------



## raratt (Tuesday at 9:53 AM)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What is the most exotic animal you have seen in the wild.?


Skinny dipping hippies in the 70's.


----------



## raratt (Tuesday at 10:38 AM)

Had another fence post give up this last storm. That's 3 I need to take care of now. It will be warm and sunny someday...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Tuesday at 11:23 AM)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Well I found out what's been poopin' these huge turds in my side yard after deploying my ancient but still functional trail-cam last night
> 
> It's a big possum


Well I screwed up and deleted the pic from the other night, but he was back last night


----------



## raratt (Tuesday at 11:30 AM)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Well I screwed up and deleted the pic from the other night, but he was back last night
> 
> View attachment 5247038


My son said one was hunkering down under the roof I built over my wood pile. Smart little beggar.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Tuesday at 7:04 PM)

raratt said:


> Skinny dipping hippies in the 70's.


I was the one with the Churchill fins


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Tuesday at 7:27 PM)

Lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Tuesday at 9:33 PM)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Well I screwed up and deleted the pic from the other night, but he was back last night
> 
> View attachment 5247038








Roast Possum With Apples And Yams Recipe


Here is a real yummy sounding dish from a book called 'Soul Food Classic Cuisine from the South' by Sheila Ferguson. grove press 1989. It appears in the chapter 'if you see it, shoot it.' and I will post it word for word.




www.grouprecipes.com


----------



## hillbill (Yesterday at 5:29 AM)

Possums live in my crawl space from time to time, harmless hisses.


----------



## lokie (Yesterday at 8:23 AM)

BarnBuster said:


> Roast Possum With Apples And Yams Recipe
> 
> 
> Here is a real yummy sounding dish from a book called 'Soul Food Classic Cuisine from the South' by Sheila Ferguson. grove press 1989. It appears in the chapter 'if you see it, shoot it.' and I will post it word for word.
> ...


----------



## Tangerine_ (Yesterday at 9:05 AM)

raratt said:


> Had another fence post give up this last storm. That's 3 I need to take care of now. It will be warm and sunny someday...


Same. I lost two posts, the door, and three sections to the last storm. That area of fencing was on its last legs anyway so no big loss. We cut it up for the fire pit and will have a nice big winter bonfire.


----------



## farmerfischer (Yesterday at 11:03 AM)

Just smoked a joint of some of my well cured smoke.. tastes awsome..


----------



## farmerfischer (Yesterday at 11:07 AM)

Im really high from smoking my well cured bud.. lol


----------



## J. Rocket (Today at 12:56 PM)

farmerfischer said:


> Im really high from smoking my well cured bud.. lol


 ...and only 3 minutes from puff...awesome!


----------



## J. Rocket (Today at 12:58 PM)

went to hydro store and didnt get talked into anything!
picked up some 'cid and netting.


----------



## Bareback (Today at 4:35 PM)

I survived another round of tornados so all good till next week.


----------



## farmerfischer (Today at 4:39 PM)

Bareback said:


> I survived another round of tornados so all good till next week.


Glad you made it.. keep surviving them man..


----------



## raratt (Today at 4:57 PM)

Food bought and put away. Bacon cheeseburgers for dinner. Time for some quality couch time.


----------



## DarkWeb (Today at 5:19 PM)

Bareback said:


> I survived another round of tornados so all good till next week.


Yeah, my mom and dad are ok. My mom just had surgery on her foot so she can't get down to the shelter. Said it was a bit scary not being able to.


----------



## Bareback (Today at 7:06 PM)

DarkWeb said:


> Yeah, my mom and dad are ok. My mom just had surgery on her foot so she can't get down to the shelter. Said it was a bit scary not being able to.


You know it’s crazy how a few hundred feet can make all the difference in the world.

I was at work and had a really good spot to just chill and not even worry about it to much, but my wife ,grandkids , son and daughter in law were at the house. Not more than half mile from the house there was trees in the road , power poles down. I haven’t had an opportunity check out my shop for damage yet but I think it missed us by just that much again. The area where I was born was hit pretty hard. Currently doing bong hits to calm my nerves….I think I need some concentrates or whiskey or both. 


farmerfischer said:


> Glad you made it.. keep surviving them man..


I sure as hell ain’t giving up now lol.


----------



## DarkWeb (Today at 7:15 PM)

Bareback said:


> You know it’s crazy how a few hundred feet can make all the difference in the world.
> 
> I was at work and had a really good spot to just chill and not even worry about it to much, but my wife ,grandkids , son and daughter in law were at the house. Not more than half mile from the house there was trees in the road , power poles down. I haven’t had an opportunity check out my shop for damage yet but I think it missed us by just that much again. The area where I was born was hit pretty hard. Currently doing bong hits to calm my nerves….I think I need some concentrates or whiskey or both.
> 
> I sure as hell ain’t giving up now lol.


Stay safe bud. 

I really don't know anything about tornadoes and the weather you guys deal with.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Today at 7:26 PM)

Bareback said:


> You know it’s crazy how a few hundred feet can make all the difference in the world.
> 
> I was at work and had a really good spot to just chill and not even worry about it to much, but my wife ,grandkids , son and daughter in law were at the house. Not more than half mile from the house there was trees in the road , power poles down. I haven’t had an opportunity check out my shop for damage yet but I think it missed us by just that much again. The area where I was born was hit pretty hard. Currently doing bong hits to calm my nerves….I think I need some concentrates or whiskey or both.
> 
> I sure as hell ain’t giving up now lol.


Sending you every ounce of chill-vibes and strength right now.
I couldnt imagine. The worst we get are the occasional Nor'easter and fall hurricanes and even then, most of that goes out to sea where I'm at.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Today at 7:38 PM)

Bareback said:


> You know it’s crazy how a few hundred feet can make all the difference in the world.
> 
> I was at work and had a really good spot to just chill and not even worry about it to much, but my wife ,grandkids , son and daughter in law were at the house. Not more than half mile from the house there was trees in the road , power poles down. I haven’t had an opportunity check out my shop for damage yet but I think it missed us by just that much again. The area where I was born was hit pretty hard. Currently doing bong hits to calm my nerves….I think I need some concentrates or whiskey or both.
> 
> I sure as hell ain’t giving up now lol.


I watched an EF5 go by in SD 2002. That was crazy shit, lol. I was in Columbia SD and that was a trip.


----------



## Bareback (Today at 8:22 PM)

Tangerine_ said:


> Sending you every ounce of chill-vibes and strength right now.
> I couldnt imagine. The worst we get are the occasional Nor'easter and fall hurricanes and even then, most of that goes out to sea where I'm at.


I’m not going to lie , I normally don’t get exited about the weather or at least not for long but right now I’m not sure if I going get any sleep tonight and the threat passed hours ago.


----------

